# What are you playing?



## Guitar (Aug 29, 2014)

Just curious what everyone is playing currently.

I've just started The Witcher having owned it for a while. It's actually pretty interesting so far and I'm not an RPG guy (I did complete Skyrim). About 5 hours in and I think I'll finish it...maybe. Then the usual like CS:GO and L4D2. I've also been playing some Breaking Point (Arma 3 DayZ) but it is nowhere near as good as the original mod.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 29, 2014)

WCG Challenge time = no gaming 

But last game I played was Tomb Raider Anniversary, pretty fun.  Post challenge,  I'll be getting back into Sniper Elite 3 as I did like that and want to finish it up soon.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 29, 2014)

Dishonored.  I've had it over a year, just never played.  Now I can't stop!!!  This is a very, very well done game in almost every respect.


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 29, 2014)

plants vs zombies  bejewel and zuma for killing time


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 29, 2014)

No gaming during a WCG Challenge of course, but after that: "World of Tanks", "Divinity II: Dragon Knight Saga" (did not finish the part "Flames of Vengeance" yet), "Broken Crescent" (a mod for "Medieval II: Total War"), and last but not least "Faster than Light". Maybe some Minecraft.

And not all at once BTW.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 29, 2014)

Right now: ORION: Prelude
On the near-term agenda: The Crew (beta), Starbound, Farming Simulator 2013, Halo: Spartan Assault


----------



## Guitar (Aug 29, 2014)

rtwjunkie said:


> Dishonored.  I've had it over a year, just never played.  Now I can't stop!!!  This is a very, very well done game in almost every respect.


Dishonored is by far one of my favorite games in my Steam library. I need to go back and play it again then grab the DLC.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 29, 2014)

Just started playing the Witcher 2 last night having owned it for far too long. It's a little bit of a clunky game though, I must say... Enjoying it though. Can't wait to get actual gear.
Spent the rest of my time playing Firefall and LoL ranked(which is basically manic depression at this point).


----------



## agent00skid (Aug 29, 2014)

Simcity 4 and Heroes of Might and Magic 5. Dungeons and Dragons Online if I feel in the mood.


----------



## erixx (Aug 29, 2014)

Wolfenstein 3 (3?) and Metro Last Light redux. Apart from permanent Insurgency, BF4, racing etc...


----------



## 64K (Aug 29, 2014)

Replaying Crysis 1 right now. It's still an amazing game graphics wise even 7 years later.


----------



## Devon68 (Aug 29, 2014)

Well you pretty much summed up all the games I play in your first post.
CS: GO maybe once a week
L4D everyday about 2-3 hours


----------



## RCoon (Aug 29, 2014)

64K said:


> Replaying Crysis 1 right now. It's still an amazing game graphics wise even 7 years later.



And the maps were beautifully open! I miss the good old days when tech demos were better than their 2nd and 3rd installments.


----------



## Tallencor (Aug 29, 2014)

WCG Challenge. Then moving. Then Dungeon siege 1 & 2, Skyrim as always as Ive never actually finished the story fricken mods! , Autosport, and just had a pile of fun with Call of juarez gunslinger.
Edit: Right! Risen 3. Forgot I played that a bit last week. Thanks Patrico


----------



## CounterZeus (Aug 29, 2014)

I've put Dota 2 aside for a couple of weeks and bought the expansion of Diablo III.
Reaper of souls fixes many of the problems the original had and with a couple of friends is worth having if you want to give DIII another shot.
Act V is by far the best act and adventure mode offers a lot more replayability. However, I still do not like the small skillset you can use and that's still the same in RoS.

I'm waiting to play a modded Morrowind (bought the anthology a couple months ago, loved it on Xbox many years ago) when I can take some time off. I have a very busy period at work right now


----------



## patrico (Aug 29, 2014)

this month i have mostly been playing risen 3 , also love a blast on bf2 now and again for old times sake lol


----------



## 64K (Aug 29, 2014)

Devon68 said:


> Well you pretty much summed up all the games I play in your first post.
> CS: GO maybe once a week
> L4D everyday about 2-3 hours



You probably already know of these sites but just in case

http://www.gamemaps.com/l4d2/
http://l4d2maps.us/index.html

There are a huge amount of maps and mods out there for Left 4 Dead 1+2.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 29, 2014)

Firefall, Warframe, War for the Overworld, Carma Reincarnation, occasional bouts into Star Citizen, other random things... just verified I've got Natural Selection 2 on Steam, thinking about downloading it over the weekend to see how it plays...


----------



## Drone (Aug 29, 2014)

Will go back to Portable Ops soon.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 29, 2014)

Ahhzz said:


> Firefall, Warframe, War for the Overworld, Carma Reincarnation, occasional bouts into Star Citizen, other random things... just verified I've got Natural Selection 2 on Steam, thinking about downloading it over the weekend to see how it plays...



New Warframe patch is up, I missed publish day, I might jump back on it next week to get the event items. The kubrow pet from last patch was utter shite though, so was the prove vandal weapon. Only good thing that came out of that patch was the event mods


----------



## Vario (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm playing POE, SC2, a tiny bit of Grid 2.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 29, 2014)

RCoon said:


> New Warframe patch is up, I missed publish day, I might jump back on it next week to get the event items. The kubrow pet from last patch was utter shite though, so was the prove vandal weapon. Only good thing that came out of that patch was the event mods


I was so annoyed at the pet.... Takes time to change it out, no way to just delete one (I'm currently killing my second stealth one)... just annoyed. I've not played in a couple of days, guess I'll log back in for the patch.....


----------



## newconroer (Aug 29, 2014)

Fallout New Vegas : Beyond Boulder Dome


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Aug 30, 2014)

Been replaying Splinter Cell Blacklist since Game DVR came out. Got wave sets 6-10 and 11-15 made into videos but wouldn't ya know it, jsut when I finally beat the 16-20 wave set on Perfectionist solo, I had a problem with 1/3 of the hardest wave not recording.

I was so pissed I deleted the rest of the clips from that wave set. All I saved was the score screen.


----------



## Toothless (Aug 30, 2014)

No games for me.. Just trying to get Ubuntu to run off of a Windows host.. Ugh...


----------



## matreks (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm currently going back and forth between BF4, Wildstar, and Tomb Raider.


----------



## Kursah (Aug 31, 2014)

Well school started so I haven't been gaming recently...aside from what the boys and I call rematches. Which is a round or two of SupCom2. Awesome little gem of an  RTS imho. It's simple, and now my 6yo and 12yo can steam roll me, but I am able to hold my own and sometimes get them back! Most fun I've had with gaming in years.

I have been playing some Planetary Annihilation which is just about to go GOLD. Yes!

I am also still fiddling with Star Citizen, Elite: Dangerous and my ultimate space sim fallback and my most played of the 3, Evochron Mercenary.

Beyond that...just eagerly awaiting the remastered release of Homeworld and Homeworld 2....


----------



## HossHuge (Aug 31, 2014)

Just started BioShock Infinite: Burial at Sea - Episode Two.  The Walking Dead: Season 2 next!  

I've been playing lots recently cause I find people increasingly f**king irritating.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 31, 2014)

EvE, Crusader Kings 2, and Planetside 2


----------



## newconroer (Aug 31, 2014)

ShiBDiB said:


> and Planetside 2



I actually thought about playing it again and then remembered that when I left, it was dominated by rank 90+ Assaults floating around on their jetpack indefinitely because they're near invincible with all their upgrades, while raining down projectile C4 charges onto advancing infantry.
Meanwhile a single Infiltrator could run past everyone abd 'throw' an anti-vehicle mine onto the ground, exploding your Sunderer without it even moving or triggering the mine.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 31, 2014)

newconroer said:


> I actually thought about playing it again and then remembered that when I left, it was dominated by rank 90+ Assaults floating around on their jetpack indefinitely because they're near invincible with all their upgrades, while raining down projectile C4 charges onto advancing infantry.
> Meanwhile a single Infiltrator could run past everyone abd 'throw' an anti-vehicle mine onto the ground, exploding your Sunderer without it even moving or triggering the mine.


Sounds like a fun game!!! I love the games where 2 or 3 classes can completely wreck the balance of a game!!!


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 31, 2014)

newconroer said:


> I actually thought about playing it again and then remembered that when I left, it was dominated by rank 90+ Assaults floating around on their jetpack indefinitely because they're near invincible with all their upgrades, while raining down projectile C4 charges onto advancing infantry.
> Meanwhile a single Infiltrator could run past everyone abd 'throw' an anti-vehicle mine onto the ground, exploding your Sunderer without it even moving or triggering the mine.




I left it after awhile as well. Bought the founders pack and everything. But got back into it a week or 2 ago and have actually been having alot of fun.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Aug 31, 2014)

Actually semi addicted to Hearthstone though I'm a little ashamed of the fact  

Other than that I've been messing around on Crysis 1, I agree with the earlier post. Even on Vanilla DX10 Very High it still looks pretty awesome.


----------



## Frick (Aug 31, 2014)

Timothy Duncan and Timothy Pulver are geniuses.

Playing them right now. Hard, but sooooo good. You wan't proper storytelling in your turn based strategy games, play those. (Heroes III WoG campaign)

And Aurora. I was playing Emperor: Rise of the Middle kingdom but there's a bug in a campaign and for some reason I can't access the cheat meny so there just is no way to win that level. It's annoying. 

When I'm feeling for a longer sitting (I can never game for long periods these days, partly because I actually don't have the time and partly because I'm kinda bored with the concept) I'm working through Neverwinter Nights. Never played it when it came out, it's time for it.


----------



## newconroer (Aug 31, 2014)

Ahhzz said:


> Sounds like a fun game!!! I love the games where 2 or 3 classes can completely wreck the balance of a game!!!





ShiBDiB said:


> I left it after awhile as well. Bought the founders pack and everything. But got back into it a week or 2 ago and have actually been having alot of fun.



It's certainly fun and worth playing, especially if you're a sci-fi shooter, Tribes, kinda person. The amount of players on a battlefield at anyone time is really impressive and quite a step forward for online PC gaming.  I have a chuckle when I hear kids going on about how intense BF4 or Destiny is on the consoles with thirty-two or sixty-four players 
Unfortunately the RPG/ranking elements lend itself to the bad nature of online gaming and everyone is out to manipulate and exploit until it becomes stale.

If they'd never had a ranking system and never allowed C4 to be thrown, the game would be wildly different and I suspect more niche but with quality over quantity.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 31, 2014)

newconroer said:


> It's certainly fun and worth playing, especially if you're a sci-fi shooter, Tribes, kinda person. The amount of players on a battlefield at anyone time is really impressive and quite a step forward for online PC gaming.  I have a chuckle when I hear kids going on about how intense BF4 or Destiny is on the consoles with thirty-two or sixty-four players
> Unfortunately the RPG/ranking elements lend itself to the bad nature of online gaming and everyone is out to manipulate and exploit until it becomes stale.
> 
> If they'd never had a ranking system and never allowed C4 to be thrown, the game would be wildly different and I suspect more niche but with quality over quantity.


Tribes? Real Tribes? Tribes 2 even, from over 10 years ago when you put more than 50 people on a server??

Almost had me until your last sentence, 1st paragraph 
Oh well. *cheers*


----------



## rooivalk (Sep 1, 2014)

I've been playing Hearthstone on daily basis just for quest. Other than that, I played AoE2, AoE3 or CoH2 every few nights and on weekends, depending on availability of my friends.
Truth is, I've bought several games that I think I want to play like Bioshock 1-3, new Simcity, Batman AA & AC, Witcher 2, Men of War, Arma II, etc, but I don't even click the shortcut at all. 
Guess I'm getting old *cry*


----------



## Ultrosor (Sep 1, 2014)

Just finished playing Resident Evil Revelations on PC. Great game and for my opinion, the best version available (much better than console versions). Revelations is more like old RE games and thats the thing that makes it so great. Good story, fantastic gameplay and ok graphics.

Far more better game than the crappy Resident Evil 6.


----------



## newconroer (Sep 1, 2014)

Ahhzz said:


> Tribes? Real Tribes? Tribes 2 even, from over 10 years ago when you put more than 50 people on a server??
> 
> Almost had me until your last sentence, 1st paragraph
> Oh well. *cheers*


Nothing will be quite as awesome as the old Tribes or Delta Force games - our first online experience of 'lots' of people playing together.
But in that spirit and the fact that it's free to play, I'd advise any one whom likes that type of gaming to definitely give it a try. It takes a while to learn but in a week or so you should get it.



rooivalk said:


> I've been playing Hearthstone on daily basis just for quest. Other than that, I played AoE2, AoE3 or CoH2 every few nights and on weekends, depending on availability of my friends.
> Truth is, I've bought several games that I think I want to play like Bioshock 1-3, new Simcity, Batman AA & AC, Witcher 2, Men of War, Arma II, etc, but I don't even click the shortcut at all.
> Guess I'm getting old *cry*



Bioshock 1, Arma II, Witcher 2 and Batman AA would be a good start - best of the list and gives you diversity in genre.


----------



## Countryside (Sep 4, 2014)

Hmm I've been playing Project Reality mod for BF2, Warframe  , Few months ago for memory refresh Dragon Age 1&2 waiting for 3


----------



## Guitar (Sep 8, 2014)

I finished The Witcher in 28.5 hours which apparently means I rushed it...but I definitely didn't feel like I did. It was a good game, looking forward to playing 2, already have it installed. I am playing through Sleeping Dogs right now. Might start State of Decay after since I have the PS3 controller sitting here for SD lol. Sleeping Dogs isn't as good as I hoped it was going to be. The controls feel clunky running around and the gameplay just feels meh. Fighting is about the only thing done well, the driving sucks, the shooting is kinda lame, etc. The big fights with melee weapons are fun and the story actually isn't too bad, but just kinda meh. They do have some good music selections though.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 8, 2014)

I thought Sleeping Dogs was solid but I was also playing with a Microsoft Xbox360 controller.  I did grab the mouse for shooting because, well, controllers always suck at that.


I'm mostly playing Starbound with some intermittent ORION: Prelude.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 8, 2014)

I have been playing natural selection 2 for 2 years now. I keep trying to play other games, but nothing can hold me. I try something else and only want ns2 again. I am at 1350+ hours now too. The game has a steep learning curve that once past makes the game incredibly rewarding. The FPS and RTS mechanics make the game impossible for me to get bored. So still, 2 years later I am still playing ns2.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 8, 2014)

contagion..got it for $5 off steam a week ago.waiting fortem to roll out some new maps...not just game modes not previously available on certain maps.Also, hooked on escape from chernarus again.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Sep 8, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I thought Sleeping Dogs was solid but I was also playing with a Microsoft Xbox360 controller.  I did grab the mouse for shooting because, well, controllers always suck at that.



Most other forums I chat on people are in denial about gamepads. Nice to hear people talking sense about their limitations. I really hope Valve comes up with something better, it's about time.

I tried to go back and play GRID Autosport some more, but I still find it boring, and have yet to finish it after getting it right after release.

Even though Metro isn't challenging enough to offer good replay value, I'm finding 20333 Redux more exciting that Autosport. Don't know if I'll bite on LL Redux though. On PC it seems kinda pointless if you've played the original.

The game I'm most anticipating lately is Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor. It comes out in a month and it's combat animations, gore, Nemesis system, rideable beasts, and rune upgrades have me by the balls. Ubi is crying foul claiming they've ripped off their code and animations, I don't buy it.

Monolith worked on AC 1&2 yes, and came up with the air assassinate animation, but SoM is built on their own Lith Tech engine, and if anyone should know how to make near identical looking animations with different code it's the originators of them.

Ubi are just too busy lying to customers to have any credibility lately.


----------



## Guitar (Sep 8, 2014)

jboydgolfer said:


> contagion..got it for $5 off steam a week ago.waiting fortem to roll out some new maps...not just game modes not previously available on certain maps.Also, hooked on escape from chernarus again.


I bought that game a while back and it kinda sucked. They probably have the same selection of maps they had then which was like three...a neighborhood map, a prison map, and one other one I think. The game mechanics were there and everything it just wasn't very good.


Also, the only way to play open world games is with a controller. GTA, Just Cause, Sleeping Dogs, etc. With a keyboard and mouse they feel terrible and are not made for that IMO. I prefer using a controller for games like that, I use my PS3 controller to emulate a 360 controller.


----------



## Naito (Sep 8, 2014)

Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 (most nights), Company of Heroes 2 (more recently/more often) and sometimes Age of Empires 2 HD when there is no one to join me for multiplayer in the other two.

When it comes to open world, I'm waiting for Sleeping Dogs: Triad Wars and Whore of the Orient, before I start playing the genre again...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 8, 2014)

To be honest, I beat Sleeping Dogs first with keyboard/mouse then replayed it with Xbox 360 controller.  90% of the time, the gameplay was better with the Xbox 360 controller because that 90%, you're either running around, punching people, or driving (all things joysticks excel at).  The remaining 10% starts at about 2/3 through the game where you start running into gun battles.  The joystick fell flat on its face but luckily the engine supports Xbox 360 controller and keyboard/mouse inputs simultaneously.  I had the controller in one hand for movement and the mouse in the other to aim and fire.  'Twas a nice combination.

I should really replay that game.  They added the DLC for that super car and OMG is it super.  I want to replay the game having access to that car throughout the entire game instead of just for DLCs at the end of the game.

I do miss the old True Crime games though.  Sleeping Dogs is a more refined product than True Crime ever was but Sleeping Dogs is not True Crime and True Crime is truly dead.  That makes me sad.   Nothing like doing Matrix moves single shotting perps in the head in every direction in slow motion.  Nor is there any game with that sense of satisfaction of grabbing a big ass gun from the trunk of an unmarked cop car before opening a serious can of justice in an apartment building. *FordGT90Concept drifts into the past for some serious nostalgia waxing...*


I played Farming Simulator 2013 most of today.  I was high on pain meds for at least half of the day though so it isn't like I could handle much more.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 8, 2014)

I believe later this month Sleeping Dogs gets a re-release with the Definitive Edition.  Yeah, basically they are getting in on the redux bandwagon too.  Still, it's a fun, immersive game, that I think I will play again (Did the whole thing Mouse/Keyboard as I always do on every game...don't understand the hate for them) as soon  as I finish SC Blacklist, which I'm playing now.  Finished Dishonored last week with high chaos...I'd like to go back and do it low chaos too....they just made it SO fun to kill people in inventive ways in Dishonored!  After that, start on my second 100 hours of State of Decay....


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 8, 2014)

Not playing too much of anything seriously. Put in a little time on Metro Redux and the odd couple heists in PayDay 2


----------



## Recca29 (Sep 8, 2014)

Metro: Last Light. for the 5th or 6th time. don't have any new games to play.

*Edit:*
Also wanted to know how much difference in performance (at 1080P) between 7770 and 270X.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 8, 2014)

I just finished COD:Ghost (_Got on Sale_). I mainly got it because I seen previews with aliens in it and well.. Kick me in the ass the story doesn't have aliens.. and it had a horrible ending... I knew I shouldn't have bought it, but on the plus side the under water and space parts where nicely done. Over all it's not a bad single player game if you can get it on sale.. 

Yesterday I started Metro: Last Light and by far it's a better game. I started Borderlands 2, but stopped because I knew it would consume me.. lol I grind way to much on those types of games and I really don't have the time right now. hehehe


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 8, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> I just finished COD:Ghost (_Got on Sale_). I mainly got it because I seen previews with aliens in it and well.. Kick me in the ass the story doesn't have aliens.. and it had a horrible ending... I knew I shouldn't have bought it, but on the plus side the under water and space parts where nicely done. Over all it's not a bad single player game if you can get it on sale..
> 
> Yesterday I started Metro: Last Light and by far it's a better game. I started Borderlands 2, but stopped because I knew it would consume me.. lol I grind way to much on those types of games and I really don't have the time right now. hehehe



Thanks for reminding me about CoD Ghosts(also bought on sale) I should really try to finish it. I think I am about half way thru it.


----------



## Guitar (Sep 8, 2014)

rtwjunkie said:


> I believe later this month Sleeping Dogs gets a re-release with the Definitive Edition.  Yeah, basically they are getting in on the redux bandwagon too.  Still, it's a fun, immersive game, that I think I will play again (Did the whole thing Mouse/Keyboard as I always do on every game...don't understand the hate for them) as soon  as I finish SC Blacklist, which I'm playing now.  Finished Dishonored last week with high chaos...I'd like to go back and do it low chaos too....they just made it SO fun to kill people in inventive ways in Dishonored!  After that, start on my second 100 hours of State of Decay....



I need to go back and play Dishonored again. Love that game.

Does State of Decay really take that long!?! Maybe I won't play it then. Lol.


----------



## andrewsmc (Sep 8, 2014)

ArcheAge


----------



## BiggieShady (Sep 8, 2014)

Path of the freakin' Exile ... need moar alchemy orbs


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 8, 2014)

BiggieShady said:


> Path of the freakin' Exile ... need moar alchemy orbs


Hear, hear!!!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 8, 2014)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> I need to go back and play Dishonored again. Love that game.
> 
> Does State of Decay really take that long!?! Maybe I won't play it then. Lol.


 
No, State of Decay does not take that long.  I've had 2 and a half playthroughs.  You CAN go slowly and make it last quite awhile though.  I like to go through all the missions and side missions, get to every safe house and do all base upgrades and find every resource (oh, and kill all the zombies I can) befor hitting the final chapter.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Sep 8, 2014)

Going through my last run of Metro 2033 Redux on Ranger Hardcore Survival mode. I lost stealth on Front Line via my usual method. The guards patrolling the catwalk in the first part saw the corpses I left while going for the scoped Tihar in the train. I always scavenge it to use on the guy on the train tracks in Depot to avoid the colossal on rails firefight, which is brutal on Ranger modes, and kinda pointless since it can be easily avoided.

I'd love it if you could stop and/or jump out the cart once you run over the guy warning them, but they didn't give us that option. Hell, you can't even hide corpses. I didn't feel like reloading the checkpoint when my stealth got blown in Front Line, which I'd only have done to save ammo, so I said fuck it and went loud with the Shambler from a good cover spot.

The AI on Ranger modes seem more keen at spotting things, but they're pretty dumb combat wise. If they only hear you and you're not shooting at them with a long range weapon, they just slowly walk toward you instead of taking cover, and they don't even toss grenades. Between the new lock boxes and ammo from stashes and corpses, I made out pretty good. Ranger modes are always a bit more fun, but despite Redux adding some new combat scenarios, overall it's easier.

I'll probably break down and get LL Redux though, if nothing else just to be able to play it on Survival mode. That and the that fact that it's been quite a summer drought for me on PC, and I'm getting bored.


----------



## jgunning (Sep 9, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> WCG Challenge. Then moving. Then Dungeon siege 1 & 2, Skyrim as always as Ive never actually finished the story fricken mods! , Autosport, and just had a pile of fun with Call of juarez gunslinger.
> Edit: Right! Risen 3. Forgot I played that a bit last week. Thanks Patrico



Hmmm..Dungeon Siege 1 & 2..classic games. I should definitely play them again!!Thanks Tallencor! =)


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 9, 2014)

Frag Maniac said:


> Going through my last run of Metro 2033 Redux on Ranger Hardcore Survival mode. I lost stealth on Front Line via my usual method. The guards patrolling the catwalk in the first part saw the corpses I left while going for the scoped Tihar in the train. I always scavenge it to use on the guy on the train tracks in Depot to avoid the colossal on rails firefight, which is brutal on Ranger modes, and kinda pointless since it can be easily avoided.



What I seem to remember from the oiginal, you can get a Helsing in the shops near the cart when it is time to get on board the train the underground movement is trying to get you on in the commie station. Plus, it is possible to make the guys fighting you in "Depot" duck by throwing a grenade (since I was usually required to do since I often f'ed up the taking down of the sentry).


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 9, 2014)

jgunning said:


> Hmmm..Dungeon Siege 1 & 2..classic games. I should definitely play them again!!Thanks Tallencor! =)


Believe me if not for this thread I may have never picked them back up either so my thanks to the o/p. One thing I will say is 245 frames hardly seems like enough


----------



## Recca29 (Sep 9, 2014)

Just installed Wolfenstein: The New Order


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 9, 2014)

Recca29 said:


> Just installed Wolfenstein: The New Order


The last game in recent memory(and I have pretty much every AAA title out) that I actually enjoyed enough to finish.


----------



## btarunr (Sep 9, 2014)

I gave up playing Rage back when it launched when I found the initial missions too annoying. Now suddenly it's more interesting.


----------



## Guitar (Sep 9, 2014)

I got Rage free when it came out, it was actually decent. Not great, but I'd say not bad to play through once. I beat it relatively quick, 14 hours or so?


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 9, 2014)

Trying State of Decay.. ran a few minutes last night (to the first save), looks ok. I'll run a little more tonite, see where it goes. I'm enjoying Firefall a good bit, a little less lately, so Decay makes a decent distraction. Not sure what happened to Warframe.... they introduced the pets, made it a pain to swap between a pet and anything else, made it almost impossible to get rid of one and empty a spot (altho, the recent patch enabled a 25.000 penalty for "commending" the pet to Lotus).... I don't know.... it's just lost something.... *summons up The Muppets: A Christmas Carol*   "When love is gone, when love is gone...."


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Sep 9, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> What I seem to remember from the oiginal, you can get a Helsing in the shops near the cart when it is time to get on board the train the underground movement is trying to get you on in the commie station. Plus, it is possible to make the guys fighting you in "Depot" duck by throwing a grenade (since I was usually required to do since I often f'ed up the taking down of the sentry).



Once I saw the NV scoped Tihar  in the train at the start of Front Line, I saw no reason to buy an appropriate silenced weapon to take that guy out, negating the need to do the battle or waste grenades as well.

I'm at the start of Alley on this Ranger Hardcore Survival run, and aside from being down to 10:00 on filter time, it's been pretty easy. There are plenty of filters in what's ahead to last through it though.


----------



## Guitar (Sep 10, 2014)

Just finished Sleeping Dogs. Took me just over 14 hours or so I'd say. Had 13.7 hours past two weeks and was probably an hour in at that point. It was good I guess. Still don't see the big hype, definitely not something I'd replay. Was buggy for me as well. Story was decent, voice acting was actually surprisingly good, but driving was pretty bad, the fighting got old (I'm not one for remembering combos and all that), and the shooting was very generic. The side missions were a lot of the same...I busted up a lot of the security camera places but again it was mostly all the same. The hacking was really lame too after the first two times.

Onto something else I guess. State of Decay probably.


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 10, 2014)

Finished The Walking Dead Season 2 yesterday. Man, they leave same open ended stuff like in the bloody series. And all the difficult decisions i had to make...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 11, 2014)

Well, despite my intentions, I got sidetracked and just finished playing Alpha Protocol for the 3rd time.  It really got a bum rap, as it's a very enjoyable game.  My only complaint is it really could have used another mission city or two with all associated missions in each, because by the time you get all your important skills leveled up, and have enough money to get all the right equipment combos, you're either right before or in the endgame.  Would have liked things fleshed out some more.  But I really wouldn't change anything else in the game.


----------



## Vario (Sep 11, 2014)

btarunr said:


> I gave up playing Rage back when it launched when I found the initial missions too annoying. Now suddenly it's more interesting.


Played it through a few months ago, it wasn't as bad as people claimed.  The pop rocket shotgun was pretty much all I used the whole game.  The DLC adds about 2 hours of content.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 11, 2014)

Vario said:


> Played it through a few months ago, it wasn't as bad as people claimed.  The pop rocket shotgun was pretty much all I used the whole game.  The DLC adds about 2 hours of content.


 
Really, it was not a bad game at all!  It's sales suffered from it's intial coding and bug problems.  Those were fixed, and it became pretty fun.  However, it never recovered from the trouncing that it took in the press and reviews.  I actually didn't play it when it came out...I waited 8 months, and am glad for it.


----------



## Drone (Sep 12, 2014)

Just got *Assassin's Creed* from GOG. Wish whole series was there


----------



## Guitar (Sep 12, 2014)

I started up State of Decay. It's actually pretty cool, would be AWESOME if it was coop. I am just under 3 hours in, unfortunately I killed of Maya by going out on my own and getting caught in a zombie horde with a feral zombie lol. It's actually challenging to kill the zombies which is nice but the game seems like it has a LOT to it which doesn't necessarily suit my play style because I don't read all the tips and such. But I feel like I'll spend a fair amount of time on it.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 12, 2014)

@Guitarrassdeamor: Yeah, just give it a little time.  I really got into it.  And DO read the tips!  It has it's quirks, and isn't entirely polished, but alot of fun...it's also a decidedly dangerous game if you don't plan out what to do.  And it's almost never a good idea to just stand toes to toe and take on the zombies.

If you've ever watched The Walking Dead, you know the value of running away, as well as drawing the dumb brutes into locations that you can deal with them on your terms, either in a "funnel" or from on high.  It's more about gathering resources, building up bases and keeping your people alive, because all your decisions affect your people's morale and how well they get along and cooperate.


----------



## Frick (Sep 15, 2014)

Banished, and I find it a bit ... shallow somehow. It's good but it feels like something is missing.


----------



## ExtremeGamer (Sep 15, 2014)

I went down Retro Alley & revisited Duke Nukem 3D, Doom, Doom II, Wolfenstein3D & Rise of the Triad.... all with updated graphics. It's a kick to play these again without the pixels although I'm ashamed to admit I never finished any of them. Yet.


----------



## GLD (Sep 15, 2014)

I am playing Turning Point Fall Of Liberty for the first time. I am digging it big time.


----------



## Rowsol (Sep 15, 2014)

I don't do much gaming but when I do it's Doom 2.

http://forum.zdoom.org/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=37597&p=714769#p714769  (link to my mods)


----------



## z1tu (Sep 15, 2014)

World of Tanks and Minecraft lately but there are so many games in my library I need to play and so little time


----------



## erixx (Sep 15, 2014)

Mainly, mostly, and most frecuently: INSURGENCY

Then I play Wolfenstein and Metro if I have more spare time and feel relaxed enough...


----------



## Guitar (Sep 15, 2014)

rtwjunkie said:


> @Guitarrassdeamor: Yeah, just give it a little time.  I really got into it.  And DO read the tips!  It has it's quirks, and isn't entirely polished, but alot of fun...it's also a decidedly dangerous game if you don't plan out what to do.  And it's almost never a good idea to just stand toes to toe and take on the zombies.
> 
> If you've ever watched The Walking Dead, you know the value of running away, as well as drawing the dumb brutes into locations that you can deal with them on your terms, either in a "funnel" or from on high.  It's more about gathering resources, building up bases and keeping your people alive, because all your decisions affect your people's morale and how well they get along and cooperate.



I'm slowly learning some stuff. It's fun, but difficult, which I like. I've gotten caught several times even with two survivors and gotten eaten. I managed to kill off at least one more person (well multiple but I thought it was BS so exited before it saved lol). It's definitely interesting, I like it a lot. Finally moved out of my home base about 10 hours into the game.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 15, 2014)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> I'm slowly learning some stuff. It's fun, but difficult, which I like. I've gotten caught several times even with two survivors and gotten eaten. I managed to kill off at least one more person (well multiple but I thought it was BS so exited before it saved lol). It's definitely interesting, I like it a lot. Finally moved out of my home base about 10 hours into the game.


 
Well, since you've got it figured out now, you're going to need another playthrough if you are going to continue, because members dying really does affect the storyline and how cooperative the rest of the people are!  Also, try out all the bases before moving to fairgrounds, even when the storyline permits, because resources are much more plentiful, and each base has different slots available that allow repair and research and making things.  There is one base that is especially good...it has enough slots to do everything.  Once you find it, you'll know!  BTW, when members need assistance or rescuing, it's a good idea to help them out as quicly as possible, even if you are on another mission.


----------



## Kursah (Sep 15, 2014)

Fired up some Elite Dangerous Beta 1.04...it's really turning out very nicely for a space sim. If this keeps up, my favorite space sim, Evochron Mercenary will get less and less play time!


----------



## Frick (Sep 15, 2014)

Frick said:


> Banished, and I find it a bit ... shallow somehow. It's good but it feels like something is missing.



Gave up, now determined to master Dwarf Fortress instead.



Kursah said:


> Fired up some Elite Dangerous Beta 1.04...it's really turning out very nicely for a space sim. If this keeps up, my favorite space sim, Evochron Mercenary will get less and less play time!



How is the feeling of exploration?


----------



## Guitar (Sep 16, 2014)

rtwjunkie said:


> Well, since you've got it figured out now, you're going to need another playthrough if you are going to continue, because members dying really does affect the storyline and how cooperative the rest of the people are!  Also, try out all the bases before moving to fairgrounds, even when the storyline permits, because resources are much more plentiful, and each base has different slots available that allow repair and research and making things.  There is one base that is especially good...it has enough slots to do everything.  Once you find it, you'll know!  BTW, when members need assistance or rescuing, it's a good idea to help them out as quicly as possible, even if you are on another mission.



I just beat the game...took me 11 hours almost exactly I think. Apparently that means I rushed it, but I swear to hell I didn't! Lol. Do you have the DLC? Would you recommend it? I'll probably pick it up on Steam sale either way. I think I'll replay this since it went by a lot faster than I figured. The big base I got (this is only the second home I had vs the first one and the outposts) was the big warehouse on the opposite side of town of the court building. I did generally help out my people, I did a fair amount of infestations, etc. I feel like I didn't rush...but I also felt like I didn't rush The Witcher and according to http://www.howlongtobeat.com/ I rushed that too.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 17, 2014)

Yeah, it was probably a little quick, but  I'm an exploring kind of guy (I'm THAT guy who finished Skyrim and has proceeded to walk and explore every inch of the map).  I went to every house I could, even in the countryside, and even had Lucy find more ammo and fuel for me.  It gave me the opportunity to finally head to the fairgrounds with full stocks and tons of weapons and ammo.  I even prepositioned cars so I had fresh vehicles stashed wherever I might need them.  Overkill, I know, LOL!


----------



## Kursah (Sep 17, 2014)

Frick said:


> Gave up, now determined to master Dwarf Fortress instead.
> 
> 
> 
> How is the feeling of exploration?



I love the freedom it provides. Granted I haven't had much time to play as of late...I am preferring this title to SC. I would say that Evochron Mercenary still has overall feeling of exploration in spades...it is truly open. EL has a deal that you must hyperspace to get to distant areas..you can't get there by any other means... EM you can get to any point...just depends on how long you want to wait.


----------



## silentbogo (Sep 17, 2014)

Trying out Extrasolar. It only takes about 10 clicks-a-day to play this game, which mostly fits the amount of time i have for gaming lately.

Other than that: 
- Replaying FEAR and FEAR 2 (no DLC)
- Same with HL2 series.


----------



## Guitar (Sep 19, 2014)

rtwjunkie said:


> Yeah, it was probably a little quick, but  I'm an exploring kind of guy (I'm THAT guy who finished Skyrim and has proceeded to walk and explore every inch of the map).  I went to every house I could, even in the countryside, and even had Lucy find more ammo and fuel for me.  It gave me the opportunity to finally head to the fairgrounds with full stocks and tons of weapons and ammo.  I even prepositioned cars so I had fresh vehicles stashed wherever I might need them.  Overkill, I know, LOL!



Roughly 11 hours into the second play through. I have raided pretty much the whole lower town, so I ended up finally moving to the fairgrounds. The one niggle I have is you don't take your stored cars with you, and there is no quick way to bring them there. I'm still having fun with it though, I've got resources out the ass (food and medicine mainly) and 20 survivors currently. Jacob died running home from a mission (where they send them home) somehow and I think I had one other person die...and then expelling the one member of course. Other than that, been way more successful this time. A very fun game..I will buy the DLC eventually and do that too.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 19, 2014)

It's very addicting. It makes you keep going back to try and do it better! I finally had to take a break for a couple months.


----------



## Frick (Sep 20, 2014)

Should be playing Wasteland 2, but is finding myself playing Fire Emblem again. That game is surprisingly good.


----------



## Guitar (Sep 20, 2014)

rtwjunkie said:


> It's very addicting. It makes you keep going back to try and do it better! I finally had to take a break for a couple months.


I decided to finish it about 2-3 hours more into it. Moved into the fairgrounds and while it was big I hated it..lack of entrances, so much crap in the way (I like driving) etc. Hoping the DLC is good and puts it on a new map.


----------



## Cvrk (Sep 23, 2014)

Mass Effect 2 with female Shep character. Yes i have mentioned in here http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/recommend-the-love-of-your-life-time-pc-game.204489/
that i can't play ME anymore since i know every mission. But i am now taking decisions that i never taken before,so far things are looking great and a bit more unpredictable. Witch is fantastic and making the game worth playing it again.
I have even tried the ultra resolution textures pack. That is bad,since it takes longer for areas to load.And the difference is not that much.


----------



## erixx (Sep 23, 2014)

Just discovered "Heroes&Generals" on steam. It is free. It is a FPS, and sort of a WWII Online Clone. Funny game. Maps should be all Western Europe, but I always spawn in the woods... Map says "Mountain region" when you point a Rotterdam, which is as flat as it can be...  lol

After playing, it is a beta still, I can say the maps are huge, and need 64-64 players.

Edit: Red Orchestra 2 has been updated with new maps and more tanks!


----------



## Guitar (Sep 23, 2014)

I've downranked all the way to Gold Nova 3 from MG2 a month or so back on CS:GO, so I'm going to be trying to get that back up here soon.


----------



## Tuna Yücer (Sep 24, 2014)

Currently i'm playing TF2 on my Detonator.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 24, 2014)

Diablo 3, RE6 and BF4 sometimes.

After RE6 Ill move on to Bioshock Infinite and then Batman Origins.


----------



## XSI (Sep 24, 2014)

unreal tournament 1999, heroes 3 (online pro lvl)
farcry3 (on my system low to medium no aa @30 fps or smth), injustice god of the arena.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 24, 2014)

ATM, <Archage,Gauntlet,Destiny<sometimes others ps4 games.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 27, 2014)

Just about to start The Vanishing of Ethan Carter.  I picked it up on GOG.  I've been waiting a couple months for this!


----------



## Ultrosor (Sep 27, 2014)

*Giana Sisters - Twisted Dreams*

Good graphics, nice level design, fantastic soundtrack and much more. Platform games have always been close to my heart


----------



## JunkBear (Sep 27, 2014)

Old style... COD 1 and BF2 multiplayer.


----------



## Drone (Sep 27, 2014)

*Dante's Inferno* and* Metal Gear Solid Peace Walker*


----------



## Kursah (Sep 27, 2014)

Been busting out some SW Empire At War...wishing for a good sequel. Just picked up Ancient Space, gonna see what that's about once I grind through EAW. Still playing some SC and Elite on the side.


----------



## mydecember1985 (Sep 29, 2014)

Random mix of Dust:An Elysian Tale, Batman Arkham Asylum, and heavily-modded Skyrim on PC. Final Fantasy 8 on the Vita


----------



## Frick (Sep 29, 2014)

XSI said:


> heroes 3 (online pro lvl)



Good on ya mate! What are they playing these days?


----------



## rooivalk (Sep 29, 2014)

Marvel Heroes.
I'm currently grinding splinters with Captain 'Murica to buy Ms. Marvel, seems like hero(ine) to go for me, although Capt has growing on me. Hmm


----------



## XSI (Sep 29, 2014)

Frick said:


> Good on ya mate! What are they playing these days?



@Frick They play heroes 3 complete edition + HD mod (higher resolution + bug fixes + better interface for MP), many good player stream the game on twich: maretti0 is one of the best and its really nice to watch him play. you can learn a lot even if you good at it. most streamers are from Russia with commenting (if you know the language) you can check current streams on heroes3.tv


----------



## RCoon (Sep 29, 2014)

Jaffakeik said:


> ATM, <Archage,Gauntlet,Destiny<sometimes others ps4 games.



What's Archeage like? Downloaded it the other day, but I understand that a subscription is necessary, as their F2P model is a massive hindrance to being able to play the game. I speak of these labour points I'm hearing about. I don't mind a subscription MMO, just as long as it's a good investment. Can't go back to WoW these days.



XSI said:


> They play heroes 3 complete edition + HD mod (higher resolution + bug fixes + better interface for MP), many good player stream the game on twich: maretti0 is one of the best and its really nice to watch him play. you can learn a lot even if you good at it. most streamers are from Russia with commenting (if you know the language) you can check current streams on heroes3.tv



Big fan of the third in the series, I've bought all of them, the latest one being a shocking pile of amalgamated crap, 4 being OK, but we play 3 while we play other games (thank god for no timer TBS).


----------



## MustSeeMelons (Sep 29, 2014)

Currently comp-stomping in Stronghold Crusader II, the game has it's issues, but it's better than all the disasters that came after the original game. Finally I can treat my RTS urges.


----------



## Frick (Sep 29, 2014)

XSI said:


> @Frick They play heroes 3 complete edition + HD mod (higher resolution + bug fixes + better interface for MP), many good player stream the game on twich: maretti0 is one of the best and its really nice to watch him play. you can learn a lot even if you good at it. most streamers are from Russia with commenting (if you know the language) you can check current streams on heroes3.tv



Ye gods I just tried that HD mod and ... I can see the point for MP purposes.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 29, 2014)

RCoon said:


> What's Archeage like? Downloaded it the other day, but I understand that a subscription is necessary, as their F2P model is a massive hindrance to being able to play the game. I speak of these labour points I'm hearing about. I don't mind a subscription MMO, just as long as it's a good investment. Can't go back to WoW these days.



I spent some time in the betas for Archeage, and I think there's a thread here somewhere referencing it. It has *extremely* detailed crafting. Buy seeds, plant seeds, water plant, wait for growth, harvest product, process product into result, add results from 2-5 other products, make small item. But the labor points are a bear, and the inability to ever buy into a house/private farm without being on a subscription. And, without that private land, there are things that you cannot grow. Which means there are tons of things you cannot craft. It's really not a F2P game as seen in so many genres these days: definitely a subscription game with a F2P-lite version. More of a demo version, actually....


----------



## Melvis (Sep 29, 2014)

Dota 2 alot lately, shame there are alot of small dick account users though (Smurfs) but apart from those noobs its been fun


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 29, 2014)

Sadly  have only played one game in almost 4 years and that is World of Tanks, all the way from closed Beta to update 9.3, some journey!


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Sep 29, 2014)

im playing gauntlet but i hate the camera sistem i hope they fix it , skyrim with some mod and metro last light


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 29, 2014)

finished Neverending Nightmare and started Wasteland 2 but i'm dragging my feet.


----------



## Moofachuka (Sep 29, 2014)

DOTA2, LoL, GW2... something like that


----------



## Drone (Sep 30, 2014)

The final circle is waiting for me


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 30, 2014)

I put Wasteland 2 down and bought Shadow of Mordor after watching a quick look

http://www.giantbomb.com/videos/quick-look-middle-earth-shadow-of-mordor/2300-9514/

this game is like Assassins Creed but with Batman combat and it's really polished. The Nemesis system is pretty original too.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Sep 30, 2014)

getting into my game bundle finally. I finished dungeon siege 3, then went back to play the Burial at Sea DLC for Bioshock Infinite, read some post reviews talking about the torture scene from burial at sea part 2, then started Tomb Raider...

I have to say Tomb Raiders general cut scenes and game play make the torture scene from burial at sea part 2 seem tame. So much for that hype.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 2, 2014)

Shadow of,...mu ha ha ha, MOR-DOR!

Great game, very addicting. Having fun building up my abilities, weapons and money. Caragor riding is a hoot. I've yet to Dominate anyone, since that is a skill you have to wade through multiple tiers of abilities to get to, but none the less it's fun using stealth, open combat, and environmental hazards to reek havoc. Pretty immersive weather effects too.

At times the dialog in cutscenes is too low volume compared to the blaring background music, on occasion the parkour is not very fluid, and Elven Swiftness seems weirdly implemented (prefer just short bursts of speed whenever you want), but all are trivial and none anywhere near deal breakers.

Someone on another forum described it as having tank controls that are very clumsy, this is not true at all. Combat movement is very fluid, during parkour you only occasionally get momentum breakers or things that completely stop you if you're not careful navigating, but despite some of the parkour not being as fluid as AC, you don't get stuck on or accidentally attached to objects while running nearly as much as happens in AC.

Can't wait to play some more and unlock branding and Graug riding.


----------



## m0nt3 (Oct 2, 2014)

Just started getting into Planetside 2 and I love it. I tried it like a year ago, but didn't stick around to learn the game, now that I have, it can be pretty epic.


----------



## Drone (Oct 3, 2014)

Finished Dante's Inferno, that was amazing. Now playing *LittleBigPlanet* and *Gran Turismo*


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 3, 2014)

Just bought *Defense Grid 2* and played through first 2 levels. So far i'm loving it, especially the new graph which shows what medals you reach in real-time and also how you fare against other players closest to you on the ranking chart. Should keep me busy for quite some time until Alien: Isolation is released. Then i'll play that


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 3, 2014)

Drone said:


> Finished Dante's Inferno, that was amazing. Now playing *LittleBigPlanet* and *Gran Turismo*



if you liked Dante's Inferno give this a try

http://store.steampowered.com/app/234080/


----------



## RCoon (Oct 3, 2014)

BumbleBee said:


> if you liked Dante's Inferno give this a try
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/234080/



Just don't play the second one  First one is ace though


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 3, 2014)

this does a good job explaining the Nemesis system in Shadow of Mordor.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm currently back in the 80s, playing GTA Vice City 

BTW , what do you guys think how many GB of free space should I leave on my SSD for GTA V?


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 3, 2014)

80GB should be enough.

I really liked Vice City Stories.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 3, 2014)

Grand Theft Auto V on PSN requires 36GB.

The Last of Us requires 26GB and the remastered edition (PS4) requires 40GB.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 3, 2014)

BumbleBee said:


> 80GB should be enough.
> 
> I really liked Vice City Stories.



Wow thats really a lot, I Thought about 60, then I will have to move some of  my other steam games to another disk. 
Then it will be the largest game in size at the moment I think?


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 3, 2014)

P4-630 said:


> Wow thats really a lot, I Thought about 60, then I will have to move some of  my other steam games to another disk.
> Then it will be the largest game in size at the moment I think?



these next-gen ports are pretty big. 60GB will probably be fine.

Rockstar put out a lot of content for GTA Online and single player DLC is still rumored.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 4, 2014)

BumbleBee said:


> this does a good job explaining the Nemesis system in Shadow of Mordor.



Yes it does, I posted it in my SoM thread, but few took interest in it. Maybe now that a lot of skeptics have been converted toward liking this game, they'll take it more seriously.

I'm currently playing Shadow of Mordor. My next most anticipated game is The Evil Within, esp since I was counting on it as my summer drought breaker, but got pushed back.

Kinda shocked at the 4GB VRAM recommended sys req for TEW though. That pretty much makes it clear SoM is better optimized than some people are giving it credit for.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 6, 2014)

I think Direct3D 11 allows them to move the textures entirely to the GPU.  That's why VRAM requirements are going up...quickly.  It was also inevitable that memory requirements will go up quickly when games turn 64-bit removing a nagging barrier that has been there for over a decade.

I'm not convinced GTA5 will only take 60 GB space.  Max Payne 3 uses 32 GB and it's a linear game.  GTA4 used about the same if memory serves.  Rockstar is big on textures and detailed models.


I've been playing a little of everything lately and haven't really got sucked into anything.  I did finish The Bridge and Safecracker though.  Former sucks, latter was pretty good.  I started Fallout (the original) but I can't get myself to really _play_ it.


----------



## SteelStroke (Oct 6, 2014)

Just started the Elder Scrolls Online...not bad.  Sniper Elite 3 is just flat out kick ass.  Game until you die!!!!!


----------



## SteelStroke (Oct 6, 2014)

I am a 49 yo retired military/disabled vet but still think you should game until you die attitude!


----------



## Frick (Oct 6, 2014)

Fallout 2. Again.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Oct 6, 2014)

always my problem with games is that I have lots of games but can't really get myself to play and at least beat them like I used to when I was younger

Just quit Diablo 3 for the second time after playing and enjoying the new expansion for a couple of months(second time I quit this game)

Now I'm trying to find a game to play regularly, almost everything I like to play are early access games and I don't wanna play them yet.

Dota 2 = always my last resort, followed by CS:GO, I might play 2k15 once it releases


----------



## 64K (Oct 6, 2014)

Frick said:


> Fallout 2. Again.



Truly one of the classics and for me was addictive as hell. By the time I hit New Reno and took out a couple of crime bosses I had so much loot that I couldn't carry it all between my companions and the cars trunk. I had to store it in the dead crime boss's cabinets.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm looking forward to the release of Dreamfall Chapters later this month...can't wait to finish the series after 14 years!  In the meantime, still have to finish The Vanishing of Ethan Carter.  It's pretty good so far, and it does NOT hold your hand.  You have to figure almost everything out like a real person.  Both games on the great GOG btw.


----------



## Guitar (Oct 8, 2014)

I didn't know Ethan Carter was out, I'll have to pick that up when I get some cash.


----------



## VulkanBros (Oct 8, 2014)

A few weeks ago I found my Commodore 64 with a tape-station as I where cleaning up the attic.
Only game that i could get working was Commando, all the tapes where eaten up be insects, I believe - man the graphics sucks  - but hey, it was actually funny playing Commando with joystick and silly 8 bit sound


----------



## 64K (Oct 8, 2014)

VulkanBros said:


> A few weeks ago I found my Commodore 64 with a tape-station as I where cleaning up the attic.
> Only game that i could get working was Commando, all the tapes where eaten up be insects, I believe - man the graphics sucks  - but hey, it was actually funny playing Commando with joystick and silly 8 bit sound



Yeah, the C 64 was my first computer with a whopping 64 KB of memory. That's where I got my screen name from. Everyone I knew would say it had 64K memory. iirc I got it around 1984. I had the cassette tape drive too. I later got the 180 KB 5 1/4 inch floppy disk drive. My favorite game was F-15 Strike Eagle. Did you have a 300 Baud modem for dialing up BBSs?


----------



## VulkanBros (Oct 8, 2014)

No - I didnt have a modem at that time - but later I got the C128 with 1.44 MB floppy drive (but only 720 KB where actually accessible - as far as I remember)
You know what  - that means we are getting old


----------



## WillFullbuster (Oct 10, 2014)

Dawn of War 2 mostly, some portal 2, SF4, naruto full burst 3, grid 2 and skyrim as well.


----------



## Drone (Oct 11, 2014)

*Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker
*
Can't believe I got heroism >60K and finished extra op 16 in *<2 minutes*! I could do it maybe in 1:57, not sure lol







edit: 16 days later and I got it in 1:49 (thanks to s running merc with swim trnk)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm switching between The Sims 3 (all 20 EPs) and Space Run.  My computer...the game clock is sooooooo slooooooowwww (like takes minutes for one night to pass--game can lock up for at least a minute on occassion) on The Sims 3 so even though I want to go back to it, I might have to wait until after I get new innards for my computer.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 13, 2014)

I just started nosgoth, a range vs melee asymmetrical team deathmatch game. Vampires vs humans. Tons of fun.


----------



## HossHuge (Oct 13, 2014)

I've been playing lots of L4D2 recently.  I'll be playing all night.  Look me up.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 13, 2014)

Fallout (1) with Mash's High Resolution Mod.


----------



## Guitar (Oct 14, 2014)

Taking a week or so off of CS:GO. So tired of pub noobs. It's crazy. Used to be MG2 and finding it hard to rank back up from Novas. Silvers/low novas are so unpredictable it's actually harder to play with them as they don't play like the normal spots and such you would think. And I tend to run into a fair amount of smurfs.

Anyways..may start The Witcher 2. I've been playing Road Redemption on and off but I've beat the campaign probably 10 times by now and have almost everything leveled all the way up, so until they add some more levels or add multiplayer, I'll probably jump off of that for a while.

Tried The Dead Linger again, and it's still pretty bad. One example of why I don't like Kickstarter. Developers just are not doing heir job and making the damn game. It's taking forever and really there has been very little progress since it has been released IMO. It is also an unoptimized POS so far.


----------



## m0nt3 (Oct 14, 2014)

I will be shunned, but FF XIII PC


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 17, 2014)

I discovered NexusMods hosts mods for State of Decay, since UndeadLabs decided to open the game up for modding, providing tools.  I promptly installed 20 or so, and am playing the main story through the third time (first time I've done it modded)....still taking my time as always.  After I'll move on to the Lifeline DLC, since I haven't played that yet.  I check every building, making repeated runs to bring supplies back.  I love what the last patch did, answering fan requests to have slots available for transporting dufflebags of the main resources back to base.  So, spent about three hours, and still at the third base....probably will be till at least the 10 hour mark.

Splitting my gaming time between that and Styx: Master of Shadows, which RCoon reviewed.  Very good, unforgiving stealth game!


----------



## Drone (Oct 22, 2014)

Finally got all extra ops. Didn't get an S rank in all of them but will do XD


----------



## hat (Oct 22, 2014)

Resident Evil 3. Nemesis is kicking my ass... last time I played I ran from him all the time, now I'm trying to fight him. I'll get the hang of it eventually.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 23, 2014)

Homeworld 

Love that damn game! Plan on running through 1 and 2. Was able to get 1 running great on 8.1...though my lappy does better with it at 1600x900 resolution because otherwise the words get garbled up. But my main rig and its larger screens handles 1080 just fine. Neither is really loaded very heavily by it...but it still looks acceptable.

Makes me look that much more forward to Gearbox's Remastered versions.

I plan on adding some more info to the TPU Strategy thread soon about various solutions to make it play in a modern OS for those interested.


----------



## Guitar (Oct 23, 2014)

Kingdom Come: Deliverance just released their alpha and I'm downloading that right now!

Other than that, took a break from CS and PC games overall really. Finished Max Payne 3 finally (PS3)...I really don't like that game. Platinum'd the first Jak and Daxter HD and started on Jak II.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 23, 2014)

Just started playing Child of Light for pre-review purposes before I go on holiday until Tuesday.

My god, this game is the strangest version of cool, ever. Really impressed. Amazed I've never heard of it before.
And the craziest part?

Published by Ubisoft. Madness.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 23, 2014)

Ubisoft has a lot of good games.  The problem is the Ubisoft Launcher and formerly, Star-Force and Tages.  Compared to EA/Origin, Ubisoft Launcher is much better because they release on many platforms (Steam, Origin, Amazon, etc.).  Excepting DRM, Ubisoft is my favorite AAA publisher.

You should look into The Crew.  It is supposed to be launched soon and it's another Ubisoft title (created by remenants of the guys that made Test Drive Unlimited).


I'm switching between Rock of Ages, The Sims 3, and Payday 2.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 23, 2014)

D3 and Divinity Original Sin and omg.


----------



## i1yas (Oct 23, 2014)

Playing Assassins Creeds Revelation, and Stronghold Crusader 2


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 23, 2014)

Finished State of Decay with mods in 29 hours.  I tried SoD: Lifeline, but it is just so HARD!  I'm moving on to SoD: Breakdown.  Looking forward to trying to make Level 10!  Key is gather as many good resources and weapons and medicine as you can in the first two levels, because they become scarce later, and get as many different types of kills as you can early on, to unlock heroes.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Oct 23, 2014)

Just recently purchased Trine 2(steam sale last week) and playing it on my Dell Venue 11 pro.  My new monitor will be here next week for my old rig...then I'm firing up the STALKER series for the first time.  I have all three sitting in my steam account and I intend to go through them all this winter.

Anyone know of any good games that run on Atom processors(Z3770)...especially side scrollers like Trine, please speak up.

Best,

LC


----------



## Drone (Oct 24, 2014)

Doh I don't wanna play anything but MGS games XD Started Portable Ops. Can't wait to play MGSV on PC


----------



## chuck216 (Oct 27, 2014)

My favorite game is a little known MMORPG called Champions Online.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 27, 2014)

My buddies and I just bought Dead Island pack on the Steam sale. Wanted to try it out for some 4 player coop, and thought it might be cool. Just played a few minutes and will get into it more.

Also, plays a bit of Medal of Honor Allied Assault (talk about oldschol) yesterday on the LAN, and hit it back up today. Quality game, loads of fun 




HossHuge said:


> I've been playing lots of L4D2 recently.  I'll be playing all night.  Look me up.



I just can't seem to get into the L4D games. We played it yesterday, and one of us really had much to say beyond, "eh."  makes me think I'm missing something.


----------



## bhaalkc (Oct 27, 2014)

Just finished Alien: Isolation and Shadows of Mordor all on pc....


----------



## Guitar (Oct 28, 2014)

rtwjunkie said:


> Finished State of Decay with mods in 29 hours.  I tried SoD: Lifeline, but it is just so HARD!  I'm moving on to SoD: Breakdown.  Looking forward to trying to make Level 10!  Key is gather as many good resources and weapons and medicine as you can in the first two levels, because they become scarce later, and get as many different types of kills as you can early on, to unlock heroes.



Definitely buying these expansions when they go on sale for winter.

Platinum'd Jak II. Maybe start on Jak III this week. Still haven't touched CS:GO or any other PC game except a bit of Kingdom Come, however there isn't much to see as it is in early alpha. Still good to see they are making progress though.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 28, 2014)

I think I've got gaming Attention Deficit Disorder.  Still only on State of Decay: Breakdown Level 3, and I'm thinking about the fact I haven't played Dreamfall Chapters yet, the game I waited 8 years for!  And after I pre-purchased it on GOG.  So, my "to-do" list is get at least to level 5 on Breakdown, then hit Dreamfall Chapters, and finish The Vanishing of Ethan Carter, which I also purchased on GOG.  Somewhere in there I have to finish Styx, and FC4 comes out on Nov 11th, I believe.  LOL!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 28, 2014)

A co worker talked me into minecraft so I been playing on his server which is modded out. Its nice but with the mods its very hard to figure out the crafting stuff.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 28, 2014)

actually :
Defiance a bit of FireFall some King's Bounty (The legends and Armored Princess in Spanish version as i got them during my vacation for 1 bucks each)

and

only started recently but still don't feel hindered by the F2P model ... oh well F2P tend to suits me, i give them $$$ when i want or need (sadly i can't keep dual monthly subscription on wow or FFXIVARR lately)


----------



## bhaalkc (Oct 28, 2014)

Started Wasteland 2, looks very old school.....


----------



## Guitar (Oct 30, 2014)

Got invited to this weekend's Evolve alpha.


----------



## SK-1 (Oct 30, 2014)

bhaalkc said:


> Just finished Alien: Isolation and Shadows of Mordor all on pc....


And? How would you rate each?


----------



## RandomSadness (Oct 30, 2014)

The Vanishing of Ethan Carter - simply stunning.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 30, 2014)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Got invited to this weekend's Evolve alpha.



Ditto! Pre-Loading it now


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 30, 2014)

I finished my fourth playthrough of Witcher 2 and thinking about going for another round.


----------



## Octopuss (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm not playing much of anything. A bit of BF4 again after a very long break. Waiting for several mods for Skyrim to resume playing that, and watching development of DayZ, hoping to give it another go in a few months.


----------



## Bow (Oct 30, 2014)

iRacing


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 30, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I finished my fourth playthrough of Witcher 2 and thinking about going for another round.


Trying to bull through my first playthrough with the EE, but keep getting distracted by Firefall, my new shiny Wasteland 2 box, Biofinity, Defiance....



Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Got invited to this weekend's Evolve alpha.





INSTG8R said:


> Ditto! Pre-Loading it now



bah, got my invite last night, but was wiped out and went to bed early. And, they've got the Halloween event going on in Firefall, plus I get the chance to take my girls out for Halloween tomorrow night, so I'll be late back in anyway!!! *pant-pant-pant*  too much gaming/life.....
Oooh!!
    I need to dual-box my life.......


----------



## Vario (Oct 30, 2014)

sleeping dogs and starcraft 2


----------



## MustSeeMelons (Oct 30, 2014)

Mostly Minecraft with a few buddies. The 1.8 update added so much that again a new world was started.


----------



## bhaalkc (Oct 30, 2014)

SK-1 said:


> And? How would you rate each?


I enjoyed both. Shadows of Mordor is fun to play, it has very repetitive locations though.
And Alien Isolation.... 
1/3  scared to shit 
2/3 quite ok: killing of humans and robots
3/3 god please finish this nightmare


----------



## Drone (Nov 8, 2014)

I can't believe it, I finally got that extract. YEAH!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 12, 2014)

Well, around time that Rome 2 Emperor Edition (aka, last update from CA before they washed their hands of it) dropped I didnt pay any attention. I knew it was going to bork my mods but only got around to it this weekend.

Finally got the mess working this weekend, but with new or updated mods, and intended to just play a few minutes to see if it works. Now I am sucked in again. Been playing it since.


----------



## Drone (Nov 14, 2014)

Just finished *Metal Gear Solid: Portable Ops* my favorite MGS game. I played on normal it gave ~ *26 hours* of clear gameplay time (without cutscenes and dialogues). I'm sure on extreme and with all side missions it'll take 50-60 hours lol. Anyways it's my second playthrough and it was amazing, verdict 5/5.

I'm quite proud _I haven't killed anyone_ even bosses XD


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 14, 2014)

Anachronox


----------



## FireFox (Nov 14, 2014)

Call of duty ghosts (finished last night)
Darksiders II  (finished last week)

Actually playing
Test drive unlimited 2

Next week
Call of duty advanced warfare


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Nov 14, 2014)

Playing CoD: Advanced Warfare, some DOTA 2 & SimCity Cities of Tomorrow Expansion Pack. Now waiting for The CREW, Project CARS & World Of Speed.


----------



## Asourcious (Nov 14, 2014)

I've been playing Skyrim and ACIV whenever I get the chance. (Almost never)


----------



## BiggieShady (Nov 14, 2014)

Extremely casual Diablo 3 gameplay sessions that last an hour or so ... but I'm installing 'Gas Guzzlers Extreme' as I type this


----------



## D007 (Nov 14, 2014)

Next car game aka Wreckfest, a lot lately.
Tons of fun.
http://store.steampowered.com/app/228380

I host a teamspeak also and the most stable server you will find, for 24 man content in the US. 
zeolite.typefrag.com:7240  pw  1
I am B15shop.


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 14, 2014)

Just started up Shadows of Mordor, made it 7% in, and killed my save to start again. Took a bit to get a feel for the controls. Still seems a bit sluggish to get my char to flee when I get overwhelmed, but I'm starting to anticipate it a little more, so I don't get stuck so often.


----------



## 64K (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm playing Alpha Centauri. Feeling nostalgic today.

Drone Riots

    Moar Recreation Commons. Moar Hologram Theaters. Moar talents. Moar! Moar! Moar!




   Don't make me Nerve Staple you fool.


   Halp!


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm waiting for my account to be "Verified" to get my free Civ Beyond Earth... Alpha was ok, but I'm not sure anything really returns me to that original feeling from Civ 1 or Age of Empires....


----------



## HossHuge (Nov 15, 2014)

RandomSadness said:


> The Vanishing of Ethan Carter - simply stunning.



This is why I like this thread.

I've fallen in love with L4D2 all over again.  Pure video game fun!!


----------



## Frick (Nov 15, 2014)

Finished Portal and Portal 2 again, and ye gods those games are great. Yet all I can think of is WHERE IS HALF-LIFE 3 damnit?


----------



## Drone (Nov 15, 2014)

Just started *Metal Gear Solid: The Twin Snakes* for the nth time XD

Snaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaake! LOL just kicked Ocelot's ass without using rations (because I got none)


----------



## Drone (Nov 16, 2014)

Yeah! Just kicked Gray Fox in the server room!! Without using health items/dying/saving/loading.


----------



## jormungand (Nov 16, 2014)

Well it took me 7month to save for my new pc coming this week, so i spend all that time playing DOTA 2 in my laptop. Planning on BF4-Warface-CS and keep playing DOTA 2.


----------



## Schmuckley (Nov 16, 2014)

Secret Trails 2 for SHOC.










You have to install it twice though ..grr!

1 folder for good graphics,1 folder for basic graphics.

In some places you have to use only static lighting or else it crashes.

Still;The storyline is good! Hours of play in it.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 17, 2014)

Banner Saga

http://store.steampowered.com/app/237990/

this game is a lot like Oregon Trail. I like it


----------



## Drone (Nov 17, 2014)

I hate killing Wolf and she didn't even shoot Snake  Poor Otacon *sigh*


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 17, 2014)

Farming Simulator 2015...


----------



## RCoon (Nov 17, 2014)

BumbleBee said:


> is a lot like Oregon Trail. I like it



Oh the memories


----------



## Rizdhan (Nov 17, 2014)

hi mate, i'm new in this forum, so hope you welcome 

so, i just finished play Battlefield 3 again, yes, for the 2nd times, the last time i played SP was a year ago. and, i realized that the gameplay wasn't so fun like the 1st time i played. so did Battlefield 4, boring. i used to play PES 2014 with my cousin, but he's been so busy today.
that's it mate, the game i played in this month. there are some games that i'd like to play the SP again, they're Metro Redux, Sniper Elite nazi zombie army (1&2), GTA 4, Bioshock... i guess that's all.
haven't get chances to play COD:AW, FC4, Evil Within, Wolfenstein..  i'm not sure whether to buy it or not...
any ideas? anyone? maybe you can suggest some games to play.
thanks mate.

bless you all


----------



## Drone (Nov 21, 2014)

Just started MGS: Sons of Liberty but I might come back to The Twin Snakes


----------



## D1RTYD1Z619 (Nov 22, 2014)

trying to play bf4 with gtx 680 2gb cards(SLI) on ultra @1080p but shit drops frames like no tomorrow.


----------



## Champ (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm playing Dragon Age and I think I'll be playing that for quite some time. I was hyped for Elite Dangerous, but DAI got me. Every other game is dead to me for now

Well...I do want both Metros Redux. That's the only other thing i'd play


----------



## alwayssts (Nov 24, 2014)

dmc : DMC and Devil May Cry 4 because I wanted to try them at 120fps.

Old news to many probably, but to those who can but haven't: It is pretty freaking rad.  They (the originals) were enjoyable at 30 imho.  A lot more fun at 60.  120 is *mwah* and just a blast (even if DMC4 as an overall game is certainly 'meh').  I really wish Bayonetta 2 was on PC, and/or there were a bunch more of the same type, perhaps more current.  They (on a suitable difficulty for my concentration level that day) have always been my jam...I had began to forget how much so.

Also been thinking, now that all the expansions are through, I really need to pick up Dark Souls 2 (I'm ready to let my love for the first lay in the past finally, so fresh is fine even if not better)...wish that worked at 120hz (or even 60, apparently) without messing up...but apparently '30fps is best for action/cinematic feeling'...said nobody ever that isn't developing a game for consoles, especially in association with 1st party studios.  The only thing that puts me off is I'll probably spend way too much time tinkering in NCP/GeDoSaTo etc trying to get everything to look/play as good as it can (for my rig)...and I really just wish everything was just easier to set up quickly.  Yeah, yeah...GFE...but now I'm realizing lots of things I never considered before (like when to not adaptive/vsync etc) plus third party tools like sweetfx/gedosato etc are often still largely trial and error (especially in conjunction)...and I'm simply that guy that will mess settings for hours before actually playing the game trying make the most of the sitch.

I feel old.  The old adage of inverse money/time is true, as is preferring nostalgia/safe properties versus something completely new...Yep..def getting old (I don't recommend it). 

I'll go sit in my corner and wait for Mighty Number 9...


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 24, 2014)

FPS and Hz are not the same thing.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 24, 2014)

You people play some weird ass shit


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 24, 2014)

Beat *Space Colony HD* on easy.  Good fun but I really wish they have left the socializing mechanic out of it.

Played some *UFO Aftershock* and decided it wasn't for me (really didn't like the controls which, in the 30 minutes or so I played it, sucked all of the fun out of it).

Played some *Spacebase DF-9*, found I would rather write a program than keep playing it, so I quit, discovered Double Fine laid off 12 people, and complained on Steam forums that Spacebase failed because of a positive feedback loop of not putting enough continual effort into it to turn it into a good game and a market success.  Needless to say, I'm not playing that anymore unless Double Fine commits to it and really improves it.

I'm probably going to bounce between Triple Town and Gangland for the next few days.


----------



## Zafar (Nov 25, 2014)

Skyrim, Torchlight 2, Just Cause 2 and the Bioshock trilogy.


----------



## Drone (Nov 26, 2014)

Found some patience and nostalgia to play Deus Ex: The Conspiracy


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 26, 2014)

Sonic & Sega All-Stars Racing Transformed.

"YEAH!"

Sonic is annoying.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 26, 2014)

Testing emulators on my AM1 rig:





I always think "just 10 minutes to make sure it works" and then one hour and a half later I'm at that point again 


If it manages to emulate N64/PSX and CPS2 I'm golden.


----------



## blacktruckryder (Nov 26, 2014)

Farcry 4 and Lego Batman 3. About to pick up Dragon Age: Inquisition.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 26, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> Testing emulators on my AM1 rig: If it manages to emulate N64/PSX and CPS2 I'm golden.



i was running PCSX and PCSX2 (play 1 and 2) on my Zotac Zbox HD-AD01 with a Athlon Neo X2 L325 (2*1.5ghz) integrated Radeon HD 3200 (780E+SB710 chipset) 4gb DDR2 667 and Xenosaga III 30FPS no hiccup sooo i pretty much doubt a 5350 would be under a Neo X2 L325  (and also as i said on the cheap HTPC thread ... you saw the game i got running on my 5350 ahah )

also for a refreshing moment... nothing replace Blade and Soul CN ... (duh ...)english patch ofc but only partial ... and ... i like my char creepy even if it's a Lyn


----------



## Drone (Dec 1, 2014)

*GoW: Chains of Olympus* on my PSP. Nice graphics, cool puzzles, bewbs and stuff but crappy controls


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 1, 2014)

Drone said:


> *GoW: Chains of Olympus* on my PSP. Nice graphics, cool puzzles, bewbs and stuff but crappy controls


i should see if i can play it on my Shield Tablet on PPSSPP on my 32" TV just for the joke ... and YAY FOR BEWBIES! uh... wait...?


----------



## Blue-Knight (Dec 1, 2014)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Just curious what everyone is playing currently.


I'm playing "< 2010" games as my hardware can run most of them at decent frame rates. 

Now the games that are releasing this year I'll be able to play them in 2020 or after.

To have patience to wait is awesome.


----------



## Drone (Dec 2, 2014)

Made some serious progress with Chains of Olympus. Pretty awesome game but Dante's Inferno is much better.






Later levels are pretty tough, even on normal lol. I'll play Ghost of Sparta when I finish this.


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 2, 2014)

Been playing Long Live the Queen. I made it to week 32 on my last run but died from poisoning 

Going to try a non-Lumen run


----------



## DaphPo (Dec 3, 2014)

Just started playing Sims again


----------



## Drone (Dec 3, 2014)

Just finished Gow: *Chains of Olympus*. 7 hours on normal mode. I guess hardest difficulty would take 14 hours or something and I didn't complete all challenges. Will do later.

Pretty solid and cool game. There were 3 or 4 moments when I got stuck and had to think hard to find what to do next lol. I really liked it, because it wasn't stupid 'run and kill everything that moves' slasher.

Now I'm playing GoW: *Ghost of Sparta*. From the very first seconds it's clear that this game has better graphics, better gameplay elements, smoother framerate and fluid controls. Feels and plays better than Chains of Olympus, even though that game was awesome as well. 







Slashing whilst monkey swinging, haha I like it!


----------



## yogurt_21 (Dec 4, 2014)

been playing roller coaster tycoon 3 and expansions seems it went on sale because a new one is coming out next year. Totally money cheat, but the coaster making is quite fun even if it is an 8 year old game.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 4, 2014)

yogurt_21 said:


> been playing roller coaster tycoon 3 and expansions seems it went on sale because a new one is coming out next year. Totally money cheat, but the coaster making is quite fun even if it is an 8 year old game.


 
Nothing wrong at all with old games!  If you enjoy them, age of game doesn't matter.


----------



## MightyMission (Dec 4, 2014)

Assassin's Creed Unity and Far Cry 4...both seem to take ages to load, I had wondered if i'd inadvertently installed them on a platter drive..


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm finally giving Minecraft a try at the behest of my six year old son.  I've got 20 hours, or so, into it and I enjoy it but not as much as Terraria.


----------



## LightningJR (Dec 4, 2014)

NBA 2k15, Diablo 3, Battlefield 4, Titanfall


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 4, 2014)

Just beat The Vanishing of Ethan Carter. Great game. For those who like open ended endings where it leaves you room to piece together the story and come up with your own interpretations of the ending, play this game!


----------



## Drone (Dec 5, 2014)

Just finished GoW: Ghost of Sparta. 7.5 hours on normal.

Best gameplay experience I've ever had. Amazing graphics, gameplay and boss battles






Definitely one of the most amazing games on PSP. I haven't leveled up everything so I might replay it but now on the hardest mode. This game has a really high replay value.

Verdict *5/5*


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 5, 2014)

Payday 2!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 5, 2014)

Replaying through The Last of Us on the PS4. Amazing even a second time through!!!


----------



## Drone (Dec 6, 2014)

Kratos is inside Hydra's ... eeeew


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 7, 2014)

Bioshock Infinite

Bought it ages ago and just decided to play. It's an ok experience, though I kinda miss the Rapture if I'm honest. All the crazy splicers, machinery, Little Sisters, Big Daddy's etc, the way you used plasmids and how you upgraded yourself, perks and stuff, it was a very memorable experience. Here it all feels a bit too limited, unecessarely simplified and just doesn't have the charisma of the first 2 games. Oh well. Still gonna finish it though.


----------



## Drone (Dec 7, 2014)

Got a couple of tough challenges  done in GoW Chains of Olympus and Ghost of Sparta. Now can happily go back to GoW I


----------



## revin (Dec 7, 2014)

Still rocking the shit outta Planetside 2, NC 666th Devil Dogs ! Love melting my dual Burster Max ! Damn I've pissed so many VS & TR off they'll literally try to crash into me !!
HAWX 2, just fired it up the other night for a couple minutes. hoping the Grfx be little better than first one.

Me and grandson still doing Minecraft,  RW Train Simulator 2013, and he loves SpinTyres got lotta cool mods for it, 
Picked up some new Skyrim at Walmart othernight for $20 might give that a go.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 7, 2014)

Playing Fight the dragon steam game,early access, diablo style loot grinding game,with random maps made by community up to 4ppl coop. http://store.steampowered.com/app/250560/

Got addicted to it fast paced,with small element of puzzles, not much enemy types yet but lots of gear randomness.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 7, 2014)

Drone said:


> Got a couple of tough challenges  done in GoW Chains of Olympus and Ghost of Sparta. Now can happily go back to GoW I


I heard new GOW was officially announced.


----------



## Drone (Dec 8, 2014)

Jaffakeik said:


> I heard new GOW was officially announced.


Yup, heard that. Santa Monica Studio did a good job with a series. But if next game is just a reboot I dunno what to say



edit:  Finally got Pandora's box, now I can kick Ares's ass.






But Kratos died and fell in Styx






Level design and traps in GoW are outstanding and memorable


----------



## Drone (Dec 12, 2014)

Just finished GoW I and started GoW II!


----------



## DaphPo (Dec 17, 2014)

Just found my really old PS1 again and started playing Tom Raider. Good old times.


----------



## Drone (Dec 22, 2014)

*F.E.A.R. 2*

I never gave a crap about FP shooters and never will but FEAR2 is amazing. Even better than Doom 3 and FEAR 1 combined. Absolutely brilliant game and it's aged really well. I bet it was a big hit 6 years ago. It looks damn good even for today. I love fx, sound and graphics. It's quite linear, really easy (even on hard you never run outta ammo and health items and almost never die) with clunky engine but it plays really well. Completed about 40% and really love it.


----------



## Guitar (Dec 23, 2014)

I hit 500 wins in CS:GO, so upon me buying more shit in the Steam sale, I'm quitting for about a month and going to finish some SP stuff.

Just beat Zeno Clash, that took me about 2.5 hours max. Going to do Zeno Clash 2 next I think. Have The Witcher 2, Mass Effect, The Walking Dead, Metro 2033, and another one or two on the horizon.


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 23, 2014)

I've started playing Rage again, since I haven't finished it yet. It's kinda ok, though it runs like crap considering its age. Many way more modern and advnaced games run so much faster than Rage. Weird. Must be OpenGL thing I guess...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 23, 2014)

Drone said:


> *F.E.A.R. 2*
> 
> I never gave a crap about FP shooters and never will but FEAR2 is amazing. Even better than Doom 3 and FEAR 1 combined. Absolutely brilliant game and it's aged really well. I bet it was a big hit 6 years ago. It looks damn good even for today. I love fx, sound and graphics. It's quite linear, really easy (even on hard you never run outta ammo and health items and almost never die) with clunky engine but it plays really well. Completed about 40% and really love it.


 
It's not bad, but I found it a bit stale compared to the first one.  The first was phenomenal, and I've been able to go back and play it 4 times now.


----------



## Drone (Dec 28, 2014)

Finished *Assassin's Creed* (original, gog version).

*Pros*
Long gameplay, nice graphics, interesting story and ending, beautiful atmosphere, nice voice acting and music.

*Cons*
Quite boring and repetitive missions (eavesdrop, interrogate, pickpocket, save civilians and assassinate). Always the same and nothing more.
Performance left much to be desired. A 2007 game lags and crashes even today and controls are horrible and half-assed. Altair will jump back in 90% when you just want to climb up and he will lock on anyone but then one you need. That's what happens when they port console games to pc.


----------



## pigulici (Dec 28, 2014)

Witcher 1 (again) + Mass Effect 3(again)...


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 28, 2014)

Drone said:


> Finished *Assassin's Creed* (original, gog version).
> 
> *Pros*
> Long gameplay, nice graphics, interesting story and ending, beautiful atmosphere, nice voice acting and music.
> ...



Assassins Creed II is so much better. Assassins Creed is only a prototype.


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 28, 2014)

After finishing RAGE, I'm now playing Trine. And it's actually quite fun. Prefer the Thief due to agility, Wizard is cool for hard to reach places, but i hardly ever use the warrior. Usually only when the thief is dead for whatever reason


----------



## Drone (Dec 28, 2014)

BumbleBee said:


> Assassins Creed II is so much better. Assassins Creed is only a prototype.



I've played Bloodlines on PSP and it was amazing. I'd happily play Assassins Creed II + Brotherhood + Revelations as well but unfortunately there's no gog version. I never pirate video games and I hate steam/uplay and other online crap lol I can only wish for gog version to play Ass Creed series properly. (don't wanna play console versions either)


----------



## FireFox (Dec 28, 2014)

*Euro Truck Simulator 2*


----------



## Vario (Dec 28, 2014)

robocraft


----------



## R00kie (Dec 28, 2014)

Trying to grind through GTA Online on my oldie X360 until the PC version hits the shelves, then I'll do it Next-Gen style!


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 29, 2014)

Before the Xmas vacation I tried playing all of Bioshock games as I never had a chance to play them all, and they're just sitting there on my steam library, finished the games within 6 hours each and had a blast! especially the last one, the story was spectacular. Bought the Infinite DLCs but haven't got the chance to play them yet.

after it I played The Forest for a bit, had fun, then thought I should wait more for more features to come.

Recently I just finished Dragon Age: Inquisition..  took more hours than I expected it to, and that's good. I played like almost 10 hrs a day and played for 6 days, so around 50-60 hours. What's interesting is I just played on easy mode, only played the main quests, companion quest and some side-quests that doesn't require too much de-tour. All this Just for the story. Completionists and even average players would easily get 100+hrs out of this

Right now I'm playing Kerbal Space Program, they just updated to beta version and I checked it out. Sucked me back in the game, great new features and awesome batch of mods.

When I'm not playing KSP I play Dota or NBA 2k15


----------



## Luke100000 (Dec 29, 2014)

Minecraft and Starbound!


----------



## peche (Dec 29, 2014)

new game or saga: Farcry… currently fooling around on  farcry 1 world…
when there is not so much time to spend …some CS:GO Casual matches….
Pending sagas/ games: Bioshock [Got some issues with Bioshock 1, too lazy to fixed…]


Regards,


----------



## xvi (Dec 29, 2014)

You Only Live Once

Seriously though, you get one shot.


----------



## hat (Dec 29, 2014)

Mercenaries on PS2 and BFBC2 on PC


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 31, 2014)

xvi said:


> You Only Live Once
> 
> Seriously though, you get one shot.



Played another game like that, but much more sad

HERE is the link for the game


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 31, 2014)

lyndonguitar said:


> Before the Xmas vacation I tried playing all of Bioshock games as I never had a chance to play them all, and they're just sitting there on my steam library, finished the games within 6 hours each and had a blast! especially the last one, the story was spectacular. Bought the Infinite DLCs but haven't got the chance to play them yet.
> 
> after it I played The Forest for a bit, had fun, then thought I should wait more for more features to come.
> 
> ...



did you play Minerva's Den DLC for Bioshock 2?


----------



## Guitar (Jan 1, 2015)

Finished Zeno Clash 1 and 2. Not a fan. Found them repetitive and the story was kinda lame, I didn't get into it at all. Break from FPS I guess, but just wasn't a fan.

Have a big list to play next. Bought all Dishonored DLC, kinda want to go through and play that again and all the DLC, but should finish some other games first.

Might start TWD.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 1, 2015)

Just downloaded Shantae: The Pirate Curse on the Wii U. All hail pixel graphics!!! Game is fun so far but I can't seem to make it work with the remote (it supports it according to the online manual).


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jan 1, 2015)

BumbleBee said:


> did you play Minerva's Den DLC for Bioshock 2?


I haven't cause I basically got Bioshock 2 for free with the humble bundle. but I watched a full let's play series to make up for it before playing Infinite


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 1, 2015)

TRWOV said:


> Just downloaded Shantae: The Pirate Curse on the Wii U. All hail pixel graphics!!! Game is fun so far but I can't seem to make it work with the remote (it supports it according to the online manual).



omg buy Bayonetta 2 it's amazing.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 1, 2015)

BumbleBee said:


> omg buy Bayonetta 2 it's amazing.



It's on the wish list


----------



## Drone (Jan 1, 2015)

Just finished Assassin's Creed Bloodlines for the 4th time and haven't found all the Templar coins?!!! WTF?

Started *Daxter*, the most addictive and mesmerizing game I've ever played XD


----------



## Blue-Knight (Jan 1, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> Many way more modern and advnaced games run so much faster than Rage. Weird. Must be OpenGL thing I guess.


As far as I could test OpenGL is as fast as DirectX (if not faster) if properly used.

If the game is incredibly slower on OpenGL then there is something wrong or it is using more advanced features that requires more processing power.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jan 2, 2015)

Been Playing shadow warrior...well I should rephrase I actually started with the viceral cleanup crew not knowing what it was, I had all 3 rooms clean before I realized it was the entire point of the game... But yeah love easter eggs in games especially ones you wouldn't even think about. Go afk while on a bridge, come back...hey it's Godzilla. Kill a rabbit only to have it turn into a vicious shadow bunny, all kinds of hard reset references, and of course the throwback tribute areas (one per level) all are awesome adds to the game. 

Love it when game devs just get to run free without big brother stopping them.


----------



## denixius (Jan 3, 2015)

Total War: Rome II as it always. - Well, actually not always. Sometimes Skyrim, Civilization V and Beyond Earth... -


----------



## jormungand (Jan 3, 2015)

Dark Souls 2 + Dota 2= BF4


----------



## Ebo (Jan 4, 2015)

I play sniper elite 3, warthunder and BF3


----------



## Drone (Jan 8, 2015)

Ass. Creed 2. Very nice graphics and mechanics and much better AI than that of ACI. But this game is a yawnfest. 15 minutes of Ezio running around and doing pointless tasks made me extremely bored. Collecting feathers and delivering messages?! LOL what is that?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 8, 2015)

Gonna take a break from Rome II now. Installed FC4 last night, now that it's been given its series of initial patches.  I usually wait on a game like that till they clear out the initial bugs, so hopefully I'll get a number of hours in on the game this weekend.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 8, 2015)

Wandering in Elite, Breaking monotony with Insurgency. I love that the CoD Bunny Hoppers get annoyed at dying so easily, and leave quickly


----------



## peche (Jan 8, 2015)

Current game update:

*Multiplayer*: 
_CS:GO (Steam)
Worms Reloaded: Pretty cool to play with friends... _

*Single player:*
_Farcry 1 (Steam)
Bioshock 1 (Steam)
Portal 1(Steam)
Mini gore (iphone)_


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jan 8, 2015)

Drone said:


> Ass Creed 2.


I'd play that game


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 8, 2015)

Bayonetta 2 





Ahhzz said:


> Wandering in Elite, Breaking monotony with Insurgency. I love that the CoD Bunny Hoppers get annoyed at dying so easily, and leave quickly



I've seen you playing a lot of coop. Does that mode award points? Haven't seen you improve your rank  

Been playing a lot of Sinjar Push


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 8, 2015)

TRWOV said:


> Bayonetta 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have NO idea   Really didn't pay much attention to rank. I was just enjoying the game  Except for the server I blacklisted because they don't allow smoke grenades or moltovs. 
I'll have to look at Sinjar Push and try it out, maybe tonite   Thanks for the hint!


I'll also look and see what a "Rank" is


----------



## FireFox (Jan 8, 2015)

Super Nintendo 

Super Mario Bross.

Remembering the old days


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 8, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> I have NO idea   Really didn't pay much attention to rank. I was just enjoying the game  Except for the server I blacklisted because they don't allow smoke grenades or moltovs.
> I'll have to look at Sinjar Push and try it out, maybe tonite   Thanks for the hint!
> 
> 
> I'll also look and see what a "Rank" is



It's just your score (you get 10 points for each kill, 100 for capturing an objective and I think head-shots give extra points). I see you'd had 930 points since like forever so I guess it's just for PVP games and not Coop.

Playing Push on Sinjar is either bliss or hell. I think it's one of the hardest maps to play push in.... well, actually Panj is harder but that's because it's sooo open. Panj is more like an occupy map.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 9, 2015)

Got in a little this morning, but teams were pretty stacked. One side even initiated a vote to reshuffle. Oh well, still had a bit of fun


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 9, 2015)

Oh yeah, that's why I said it could be bliss or hell. One round you could be and unstoppable machine downing enemies left and right and getting >400 points on your first round alone... and then end the game with a K-D ratio of 7:42 and at the bottom of the table. Pretty unforgiving, specially when you're trying to get obj A. After that you get more cover from the buildings on the top of the hill and gets easier to flank.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 9, 2015)

Running a review of Running with Rifles, and trying to stack a few games of Insurgency in between. If you guys see me online, feel free to invite me to a match. Always looking to play with folk on TS!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 9, 2015)

I've been switching a lot lately from Thief, to Farming Simulator 15, to From the Depths, to The Escapists, to The Wolf Among Us, to Payday 2, to Hack n Slash, to Planets³.  The better question is what have I not been playing. XD




Drone said:


> Ass. Creed 2. Very nice graphics and mechanics and much better AI than that of ACI. But this game is a yawnfest. 15 minutes of Ezio running around and doing pointless tasks made me extremely bored. Collecting feathers and delivering messages?! LOL what is that?


A tutorial.  That game is like 60 hours long.  The tip of the ice berg is all you see right now.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 9, 2015)

Need For Speed Shift 2 for me.

I cant resist the buzz from driving at 200+ mph.

Theres a free addon which includes some of the old Grand Prix circuits from an age before safety became king.  Long long straights and super fast corners absolutely brilliant in a Bugatti Veyron

Really pumps my adrenaline. 

 Call me sad but....... "whatever floats your boat" eh. ?


----------



## RejZoR (Jan 9, 2015)

Just started playing *Among the Sleep*. It's as terrifying as Alien:Isolation, just that I don't know what will jump on my, knowing it ain't the alien.


----------



## Irony (Jan 10, 2015)

I suddenly got interested in skyrim again. So many mods; so much beautiful


----------



## Guitar (Jan 10, 2015)

Finished the third episode of TWD last night. It's a good story/atmosphere, just wish it was more involved.


----------



## denixius (Jan 10, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Gonna take a break from Rome II now. Installed FC4 last night, now that it's been given its series of initial patches.  I usually wait on a game like that till they clear out the initial bugs, so hopefully I'll get a number of hours in on the game this weekend.



What's your position in Rome II?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 10, 2015)

wolfaust said:


> What's your position in Rome II?



what do you mean? I dont understand the question?


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 10, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> what do you mean? I dont understand the question?



what's your opinion on Rome II?


----------



## TheHunter (Jan 10, 2015)

The evil within, it started to get really good after 3rd chapter, very intense moments.


Otherwise mostly these mp
avp2010
mkke
tf2
l4d2
Rift
cod 4, bo2, ghosts


----------



## denixius (Jan 10, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> what do you mean? I dont understand the question?





TRWOV said:


> what's your opinion on Rome II?



Yes, I ask your opinion. What's your favorite faction?


----------



## AsRock (Jan 11, 2015)

Drone said:


> *F.E.A.R. 2*
> 
> I never gave a crap about FP shooters and never will but FEAR2 is amazing. Even better than Doom 3 and FEAR 1 combined. Absolutely brilliant game and it's aged really well. I bet it was a big hit 6 years ago. It looks damn good even for today. I love fx, sound and graphics. It's quite linear, really easy (even on hard you never run outta ammo and health items and almost never die) with clunky engine but it plays really well. Completed about 40% and really love it.



blasphemy, F.E.A.R 1 was the best of all those games hehe. and fear3 well that just sucked so much never completed it.

We only did FEAR2 for the story but 3 the game just got so lame.


RejZoR said:


> I've started playing Rage again, since I haven't finished it yet. It's kinda ok, though it runs like crap considering its age. Many way more modern and advnaced games run so much faster than Rage. Weird. Must be OpenGL thing I guess...



When i was playing Rage it was with my 6970 and had 0 problems although i believe there was vsync fix or some thing, although i do remember having a issue when minimizing the game and vsync would change which made the game run like crap.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 11, 2015)

TRWOV said:


> what's your opinion on Rome II?



Well, I quite like it now. It only took 16 or so major patches, and it's finally in a playable state, only a couple months before Attila comes out. It has progressed quite a bit since release.

 I'm ready to pass the Total War banner to ot from what I used to consider the best TW game, and that was the original Rome.

I also quite like playing as the Odryssian Kingdom...they have alot of cool units, especially if you add the unit packs that are part of the Radious Mod.

I just finished 15 hours of Oil Rush, that I got off of you a couple weeks ago. I actually really enjoyed it. It's a combination of light-RTS and Tower-defence style of play. It can't be paused, so that makes it fairly challenging...sometimes downright hard! I very much recommend it!


----------



## Cvrk (Jan 11, 2015)

Finished Metal gear Solid 5: Ground Zero.
Was it good? Yes. Did i like it ? Not really. Why did i play it? Cuz it was so beautifully optimized ! I finished it on max settings on native res for my monitor 1920x1080! It was incredible. And because with my very old CPU and graphics card i can play a game on max...i had to finish it.
If you miss a great pc steath game. Please go for this one. It has some very hard missions , forcing you to think out of the box. 
More you can find here. http://www.gametrailers.com/reviews/joexic/metal-gear-solid-v--ground-zeroes-review

Currently playing ,when i get bored Gas Guzzlers Extreme. And it's fun! Much more fun then Metal Gear. MGS 5 wasn't fun at all. Challenging and very good looking
GG Extreme is repetitive,still good looking and just fun. Would be even more fun with some multiplayer. trying to find some on Tunngle at the moment.


----------



## denixius (Jan 11, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Well, I quite like it now. It only took 16 or so major patches, and it's finally in a playable state, only a couple months before Attila comes out. It has progressed quite a bit since release.
> 
> I'm ready to pass the Total War banner to ot from what I used to consider the best TW game, and that was the original Rome.
> 
> ...



Great, I read many articles about Odryssian Kingdom faction in TW: Rome II, but I don't play with them before. I'll try it, and check how it's good my playing style. Before the Rome: Total War released, I always wanted to play with Seleucid Empire, and I did.  It's very cool faction. First of all, I built farms, because Mesopotamia very rich place for farms. In the real history Seleucid Empire used their farms advantage for their rivals. Rome: Total War always be best strategy game for me. After that, I played all Total War games and my thought never change. In this time, Total War: Rome II have very good graphics and more detailed management settings than Rome: Total War. I bought that game and playing still. It's cool. Since 2004, I never bored playing Total War games.

In Total War: Rome II, my favorite faction is Rome/Julii. Julii house position is very good in Rome as always.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 11, 2015)

wolfaust said:


> Great, I read many articles about Odryssian Kingdom faction in TW: Rome II, but I don't play with them before. I'll try it, and check how it's good my playing style. Before the Rome: Total War released, I always wanted to play with Seleucid Empire, and I did.  It's very cool faction. First of all, I built farms, because Mesopotamia very rich place for farms. In the real history Seleucid Empire used their farms advantage for their rivals. Rome: Total War always be best strategy game for me. After that, I played all Total War games and my thought never change. In this time, Total War: Rome II have very good graphics and more detailed management settings than Rome: Total War. I bought that game and playing still. It's cool. Since 2004, I never bored playing Total War games.
> 
> In Total War: Rome II, my favorite faction is Rome/Julii. Julii house position is very good in Rome as always.



It sounds like you have liked TW games for as long as I have. Definately give Oddrysians a try. It favors a much faster and aggressive gameplay, which I normally dont do.


----------



## denixius (Jan 11, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> It sounds like you have liked TW games for as long as I have. Definately give Oddrysians a try. It favors a much faster and aggressive gameplay, which I normally dont do.



Yes, I'm trying to play with Odrysian Kingdom. It's hard I guess, I'm trying to increase my economics strength.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 12, 2015)

wolfaust said:


> Yes, I'm trying to play with Odrysian Kingdom. It's hard I guess, I'm trying to increase my economics strength.


 
The key is, for you to have a prayer, you have to use your meager strength, break your alliance with Tylis, and take their port, after you ally and get trade with Athens and Aedians (spelling?), on the Illyrian coast, and offer to declare war on Epirus with whoever is fighting them (probably Athens).  At some point they will go to war with MAcedon, and you need to join in and be the first to the closest Macedonian city and take it.  In the meantime, be prepared for the lead-producing nation just to your west, also in the Macedon region, just west of that big city, because they will likely attack you.  Grab that as soon as you can so you have something to trade, and then trade with everyone you can while you sit back, do research, and build up your strength. It also helps to be allied with whoever the Aedians are allied with too (till you don't need them anymore.  If you get enough fundage, and Dacia looks like it's losing against Boi and the Bastarnae, offer to form a Confederation, and they will jump on it.  You'll double the size of your lands and form the Daco-Oddrysian Confederation.  Downside is you'll be at war with whever they were at war with.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 13, 2015)

Top Gun: Hard Lock

looking for something and see what I've  found.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 13, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Top Gun: Hard Lock
> 
> looking for something and see what I've  found.



you poor thing.

I am playing My Brother is staying at my place because his girlfriend kicked him out on Colecovision.


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 13, 2015)

Some SimCity 4 and some BF4 though not that much because work is full on from New Years overflow even at two weeks in.

Planning to really get back into my racing games such as Assetto Corsa when my Fanatec setup arrives (hopefully sometime this week).


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 13, 2015)

Donkey Kong Tropical Freeze for Wii U. I was just testing the game and ended up playing for an hour and a half 

Also downloaded Super Metroid from the VC. Got a discount because I transferred my Wii copy.


----------



## Drone (Jan 13, 2015)

Kinda finished *Assassin's Creed II*. I just need to collect remaining feathers and glyphs, it's a hard but really cool task. Impressive game, nice graphics and awesome level design. Amazing atmosphere and sense of exploration. "Tomb" quests is the most amazing thing in this game.

ACII has its nuisances though. Just like in ACI in many cases when you want to climb a wall Ezio makes a wall jump. This is really annoying, I failed many "racing" missions because of this lame mechanics. What idiot could have designed that. To sprint or climb you have to hold _3 buttons!!!_ (W+right mouse click+space). What can be more stupid than that?

Some missions are really monotonous and repetitive (assassination missions). Stealth kill missions are pointless. I mean what's the point to stay hidden before assassination if everybody sees you after you killed your target anyway? Duh!

Sometimes AI acted really weird just like in all AC games, other than that this game is pretty solid and cool. It's not demanding, running smooth even on average machine, which is really impressive (ACI was more resource heavy lol).

Story is very interesting but then again just like in Bloodlines if you haven't played the first one it's harder to get your head around this.

If this game had better AI, better mechanics and less monotony it'd have been the most iconic game ever and I'd give it 5 stars but now it's *4.5/5
*
Now I need to play Brotherhood and Revelations to see what happened to Ezio.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 13, 2015)

Alternating between Oil Rush and FC4.  I'm enjoying *FC4*, although it has started to get a bit repetitive.  Best part is travelling by elephant.  I like how even tigers give elephants a wide berth....that's the easy way to hunt tigers with a bow, lol.  Plus their ability in a fight against the army is epic.

Even though I finished *Oil Rush*, it has about 20 maps for quick battles against the AI, and I'm finding the AI there even harder than it already was in campaign.  The game is quite addicting.


----------



## Cvrk (Jan 13, 2015)

THE_EGG said:


> Some SimCity 4 and some BF4 though not that much because work is full on from New Years overflow even at two weeks in.
> 
> Planning to really get back into my racing games such as Assetto Corsa when my Fanatec setup arrives (hopefully sometime this week).


Well if you are working so hard it means you are making so much money. Cuz you can afford a super pc to buy.


----------



## denixius (Jan 13, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> The key is, for you to have a prayer, you have to use your meager strength, break your alliance with Tylis, and take their port, after you ally and get trade with Athens and Aedians (spelling?), on the Illyrian coast, and offer to declare war on Epirus with whoever is fighting them (probably Athens).  At some point they will go to war with MAcedon, and you need to join in and be the first to the closest Macedonian city and take it.  In the meantime, be prepared for the lead-producing nation just to your west, also in the Macedon region, just west of that big city, because they will likely attack you.  Grab that as soon as you can so you have something to trade, and then trade with everyone you can while you sit back, do research, and build up your strength. It also helps to be allied with whoever the Aedians are allied with too (till you don't need them anymore.  If you get enough fundage, and Dacia looks like it's losing against Boi and the Bastarnae, offer to form a Confederation, and they will jump on it.  You'll double the size of your lands and form the Daco-Oddrysian Confederation.  Downside is you'll be at war with whever they were at war with.



I understand, what I have to do. I'll try it now.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 14, 2015)

Nuff said.


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 14, 2015)

TRWOV said:


> Nuff said.


Oh lordy, dat assss. It does look like her lumbar region would be in a bit of pain there though.

I'm amazed about how that type of game is available on Wii U.



Cvrk said:


> Well if you are working so hard it means you are making so much money. Cuz you can afford a super pc to buy.


That is how I'm looking at the extra hours haha. More money.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 14, 2015)

Bayonetta 2 is amazing.


----------



## Cvrk (Jan 15, 2015)

[QUOTE=That is how I'm looking at the extra hours haha. More money

I also do extra hours. But no extra money.

I remember giving Bayoneta a shot. Never liked it.
It's this over the top hack&slash button mashing kill everything on screen as fast as possible. 
With huge gigantic asian / korena... whatever boss fights. 
Bayoneta = your killing everything on screen with a almost naked ,very acrobatic, woman.
I'm more the Assassin Creed type. I need story depth. Emotions, incredible voice acting,a plot with twists and turns. Moments were one can perpetuate himself in the skin of the character.
Realistic fighting (realistic considering it's still a video game)


----------



## Protagonist (Jan 15, 2015)

Playing Metal Gear Solid V Ground Zeroes (PC)

So Far..


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 18, 2015)

Playing Future Wars.  I started it many moons ago and never got around to finishing it.  I think it is worth finishing.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 18, 2015)

Hearthstone,Tomb Raider on PC and Destiny on PS4.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Jan 18, 2015)

I purchased The Binding Of Isaac Rebirth as the original game had Isaac stuttering when he moved anywhere on my system. Rebirth is smooth as anything and I just cannot stop playing it, it's awesome


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 18, 2015)

Is Issac capable of firing in more than the cardinal directions in Rebirth using a controller with joystick?  In the original, he could only fire up, left, right, down but you could use momentum to make them travel at a slight angle.  Always bothered me.

And yeah, I know what you're talking about with the stuttering.  Rooms with a lot of enemies would slow down to a crawl and speed up as you killed them off.  I'm glad they fixed that at least.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Jan 18, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Is Issac capable of looking at firing in more than the cardinal directions in Rebirth using a controller with joystick?  In the original, he could only fire up, left, right, down but you could use momentum to make them travel at a slight angle.  Always bothered me.
> 
> And yeah, I know what you're talking about with the stuttering.  Rooms with a lot of enemies would slow down to a crawl and speed up as you killed them off.  I'm glad they fixed that at least.



So far in the game he still only fires in the 4 directions (apart from a power up which allowed him to shoot out the back of his head) but I kinda like that. It certainly has you moving more strategically as opposed to Robotron 360 degree shooting annihilation. I have heard the soundtrack is not regarded as highly and that the move back to pixel art (McMillen's original vision) has annoyed some but I'm having an absolute riot.

If ever a game had that "just one more go" feel, it's this one. I royally suck though lol. I'm on a -25 streak at the moment but I'm still learning it, slowly....

Regarding the performance of the first game. I never had slowdown as such, just a constant tick like stutter when Isaac moved which was enough to piss me off, so I'm really glad they brought out Rebirth, though I feel it should be slightly cheaper.


----------



## The N (Jan 18, 2015)

Ended Far Cry 4, and now liberating the remaining parts i:e Forts


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 18, 2015)

...PACMAN... said:


> If ever a game had that "just one more go" feel, it's this one. I royally suck though lol. I'm on a -25 streak at the moment but I'm still learning it, slowly....


The demon rooms can make or break you.  Look up what they are before you take one.


----------



## Bow (Jan 19, 2015)

iRacing


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 19, 2015)

Getting my backlog worked on, so I am finally playing Ghostbusters.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 19, 2015)

That game surprised me.  I expected a shoddy game at best but it's actually pretty damn good.  The fact they got the original cast to voice, write, and direct is what made it awesome.


----------



## Drone (Jan 19, 2015)

*ACII Brotherhood*

Roma is magnificent! I love ruins and stuff, especially aqueduct .
But ... as always missions are quite repetitive, controls and AI suck. It's getting really boring to tear all those "wanted" posters, saving civilians and killing guards. Always the same. All characters are flat and boring even Leonardo da Vinci. Machiavelli is the only interesting character and Ezio too*.
*
Level design is amazing though. Leonardo da Vinci machines missions are amazing, I like new lifts and parachutes. LOL now it's possible to ride horse inside towns but what's the point? You only piss off citizens and can't even ride 5 meters without running into walls.


Bottom line: solid and good game but ACI, II and Bloodlines are better.


----------



## The N (Jan 20, 2015)

Now playing The EVIL WITHIN   and reached @ chapter 3rd. interesting........


----------



## RejZoR (Jan 20, 2015)

Started playing StarCraft II 2 days ago. It's a really well made campaign and I can't wait to play the Zerg campaign and Protoss when it comes out. In fact I like it even more than the original. I think it's the graphics that give it this awesome charm. It's almost like voxel graphics in earlier C&C.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 25, 2015)

So I bought Super Mario Galaxy 2 (again) on the Nintendo eshop. Couldn't resist the $10 it was going for  I had got SMG2 used at Blockbuster and had a blast with it so it was nice to have the opportunity to give Nintendo his share. 


Looking forward to Metroid Prime Trilogy. I have the metallic box (sealed) but never got the urge to open it since I had already played Prime 1, 2 and 3 by the time it was out. This will be a nice opportunity to re-play  MP1 & 2 with Wii controls.


----------



## RealNeil (Jan 25, 2015)

Toxikk.

It's a lot of fun, in an Unreal sort of way.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 25, 2015)

Played through Binary Domain twice.  It has consolitis but it's one of those games where the mechanics feel "right."  I'll probably play it again on the hardest difficulty (No Mercy) someday.

Played Farming Simulator 15 today...until the server f-bombed itself and the administrator isn't responding...

...now I'm trying to decide what to do.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 26, 2015)

I've been playing Thief(4), and just hit 44 hours.  I'm about to start chapter 8, and am very satisfied with the game.  Instead of comparing it to past Thief games, I am viewing it just for what it is, and that is an engrossing story, great gameplay, lots of content, and controls that all operate exactly how you think they should on a PC.  And it is utterly fluid, with no stutter at all on the 64 bit version.  I'm very pleased and think it is a good product.  If Square Enix had named it something different there would have been no complaints I think.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 26, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> I've been playing Thief(4), and just hit 44 hours.  I'm about to start chapter 8, and am very satisfied with the game.  Instead of comparing it to past Thief games, I am viewing it just for what it is, and that is an engrossing story, great gameplay, lots of content, and controls that all operate exactly how you think they should on a PC.  And it is utterly fluid, with no stutter at all on the 64 bit version.  I'm very pleased and think it is a good product.  If Square Enix had named it something different there would have been no complaints I think.



Reminds me of Dungeon Siege III. If it were in a vacuum and completely unrelated to the original two Dungeon Siege games, it would have been marginally original, and averagely received. Unfortunately it had to live up to the name it held, so it was very poorly received. Square Enix seem to have gone through a long period of resurrecting amazing games from the old times, and creating extremely average versions (like Thief and Deus Ex). But I have to say, if I completely ignored the titles of all 3 games, they were entertaining.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 26, 2015)

You seem to have hit the nail on the head.  People are always trying to compare a "family" of games, when I don't think they should.  Look at each game on its own merit.  Deus Ex, though, I have to disgree on.  I actually enjoyed the revival much more than the earlier ones!


----------



## RCoon (Jan 26, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> You seem to have hit the nail ont he head.  People are always trying to compare a "family" of games, when I don't think they should.  Look at each game on its own merit.  Deus Ex, though, I have to disgree on.  I actually enjoyed the revival much more than the earlier ones!



I never finished the original, but I did finish the reboot, and really liked it up until the ending. I think the ending felt a little bit empty after all of that work. The rest of it was pretty cool by all standards.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 26, 2015)

RCoon said:


> I never finished the original, but I did finish the reboot, and really liked it up until the ending. I think the ending felt a little bit empty after all of that work. The rest of it was pretty cool by all standards.


 
Agreed!  The ending felt rushed and gimmicky.  Almost as if they were talking to Bioware, and said "Now how can we ruin a great series?"  To which Bioware told them their plans to screw up an epic saga.


----------



## mroofie (Jan 26, 2015)

World in conflict again but im stuck!!
Medium difficulty setting is ludicrous
Heavy tanks everywhere -____________________________-


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 26, 2015)

mroofie said:


> World in conflict again but im stuck!!
> Medium difficulty setting is ludicrous
> Heavy tanks everywhere -____________________________-


 
It's indeed a challenging game!  I think I played it through 4 times it was so addicting.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 26, 2015)

I am not at home right now and that's why I am not posting the original pic, btw I got this game on amazon, I used to play it when I was 15 (today 35)

Killer Instinct


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 26, 2015)

Playing GTA IV until GTA V comes out


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 26, 2015)

Down with a cold all weekend, so spent some marathon time in Defiance. Only started playing about a week ago, and its interesting, if a little complicated... I don't enjoy the DLC limited content tho... Oh well, its a past-time


----------



## peche (Jan 26, 2015)

still getting new adventures on tropical islands with jack carver on Far Cry 1, also yesterday  I spend some bullets on Hal-life 1 deatmatch, servers are full of people, also opposing forces multiplayer were full too, its amazing how people still plays old games like this!


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 26, 2015)

Playing nothing but Elite Dangerous when I sit in front of my Desktop


----------



## Devon68 (Jan 26, 2015)

Started playing Payday 2 and lot's of Euro truck simulator 2 (I'm already @ level 30 - Elite)


----------



## peche (Jan 26, 2015)

Devon68 said:


> Started playing Payday 2 and lot's of Euro truck simulator 2 (I'm already @ level 30 - Elite)


 i got payday the heist free on steam many days ago, as far as i finish farcry 1,2 and 3 {#4 still expensive} i would start this saga!

Regards,


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 26, 2015)

I just got back into War Thunder.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 26, 2015)

peche said:


> i got payday the heist free on steam many days ago, as far as i finish farcry 1,2 and 3 {#4 still expensive} i would start this saga!
> 
> Regards,



I'm also waiting on a BIG discount on FarCry  4 on Steam... I can wait, still have to play FarCry 2 and 3


----------



## peche (Jan 26, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> I'm also waiting on a BIG discount on FarCry  4 on Steam... I can wait, still have to play FarCry 2 and 3




Far Cry 3 was the main reason why I took the sale on Far Cry bundle, I saw some reviews, some screenshots and also the history, game promises to be one of my loved list as Halflife and Bioshock saga,

A drop out on Far Cry 4 its too far away …. it’s a recent game and as far as I have heard and seen on some reviews from friends and pages, a good optimized and amazing game  like this one would be expensive for at least 8 months more…

Regards,


----------



## NTM2003 (Jan 26, 2015)

skyrim like always


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 26, 2015)

peche said:


> Far Cry 3 was the main reason why I took the sale on Far Cry bundle, I saw some reviews, some screenshots and also the history, game promises to be one of my loved list as Halflife and Bioshock saga,
> 
> A drop out on Far Cry 4 its too far away …. it’s a recent game and as far as I have heard and seen on some reviews from friends and pages, a good optimized and amazing game  like this one would be expensive for at least 8 months more…
> 
> Regards,



To me at least, FC3 plays about the same as 4, just different location, so you will have a good idea.


----------



## peche (Jan 26, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> To me at least, FC3 plays about the same as 4, just different location, so you will have a good idea.


nice coment!
i hope i would not be disappointed with both !


----------



## NTM2003 (Jan 26, 2015)

to bad i cant play FC4 on my pc is the game really not worth it?


----------



## peche (Jan 26, 2015)

NTM2003 said:


> to bad i cant play FC4 on my pc is the game really not worth it?


Reason?


----------



## NTM2003 (Jan 26, 2015)

look at my specs i dont think i can


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 26, 2015)

NTM2003 said:


> to bad i cant play FC4 on my pc is the game really not worth it?


 
Oh yeah, it's fun enough!  It just feels very much like FC3, except in the Himalays.


----------



## 64K (Jan 26, 2015)

NTM2003 said:


> to bad i cant play FC4 on my pc is the game really not worth it?



Yeah, that GT 640 is under the minimum specs for Far Cry 4. Whatever happened to you upgrading?


----------



## NTM2003 (Jan 26, 2015)

i am still saving for that my phone broke so i had to buy a new one lol, that took all my money i was saving for the upgrade, and more looking FWD to the GTX 960s as well only 240 dollars i can afford that.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 27, 2015)

Finished Thief in 48 hours.  I'm pleased with the amount of content.  It's rare I can find that much to do in one SP playthough anymore.  Well executed game, with not one hitch or stutter.

Tonight:  I'll be installing Dying Light.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 28, 2015)

OK, enough hours have passed that the double-post rule probably doesn't apply here.

Been playing *Dying Light*.  Very fast-paced.  You have to think real life parkour/freerunner style, just move and leap, climb, jump, and run by instinct.  Just about any surface in the city is free to use.  I've been sent out to first mission, but it's tough.  Daylight is going fast, and I can't seem to figure out how to reach two points.  Frustrating, considering that you are in a race with light, and zombies get attracted to you.  Sure, you can sit and wait on something high to figure out an objective, but then night will come, and that's a bad time in this game from what I have gathered in trailer videos the last year or so.  You also craft weapons and supplies from items you find.

Controls are logically set up for PC, so no worries there, they actually gave thought to the KB/mouse.  It seems to be well optimized with the latest drivers just released.  Image quality is good, but not fantastic.  Let me elaborate: The textures and design are excellent, but the film-grain effect knocks back the colors and detail a little. 

There is however, ALOT of attention paid to lighting and shadows, so the realism in the scene is there, and smoke and fire are well-rendered too.  The recommended GPU is R9 290 or GTX 780.  I think this is the first game I have seen the recommended GPU (that I have played) that has reached the level of my 780.

Anyway, it's fun, and it looks to promise many hours of gameplay!

**I guess this turned into a mini early-game review.  Sorry, @RCoon!


----------



## revin (Jan 28, 2015)

OMG Rail Sim Train Simulator 2012/2013 is Awesome on this 7850 !!
Got a lot of DLC's [WANT DDA40X, but cn't get it  }
Still Planetside 2 rocking, looks really great with 7850 also !!!!!


----------



## Drone (Jan 28, 2015)

replaying LittleBigPlanet


----------



## PainfulByte (Jan 28, 2015)

Elite: Dangerous + Oculus DK2. (Of course I had to point that out )

Though I am not spending nearly as much time as I hoped to in that game... It makes me wish I were a teenager again.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 28, 2015)

Currently playing Dragon Age:Origins and game is pretty tough for first time in playing this style of RPG.


----------



## RejZoR (Jan 29, 2015)

Playing StarCraft II: Heart of the Swarm and it's damn good. It plays a lot different than Wings of Liberty and not just because of different race, but they actually redesigned it entirely. It feels more like Warcraft 3 with main hero which you perk up, on the fly tweaking of beasts, one time evolutions, it's pretty good. And those special abilities are so freaking awesome, like the free respawning of Zerglings. So you can spam them over and over again like mad  Or the insanely fast regeneration of Mutalisk when out of combat.

And the way how they incorporated boss fights into a strategy game. Really a proof that Blizzard knows how to make new interesting things within strategy game.


----------



## RejZoR (Jan 29, 2015)

NTM2003 said:


> skyrim like alwaysView attachment 62157



Bloody hell, every time I see sceneries like this makes me want to play it further. For some reason I'm stuck in one quest where pointer show on one person, but when I talk to her, I don't have any options on that topic. Even though I ave the required quest item. Aaaargh.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 29, 2015)

Gonna play Metroid Prime Trilogy this weekend. I wanted to download it this morning but I think Nintendo's servers are getting hammered, I couldn't connect to the eShop until the 5th time but MPT wasn't still up. It's up on the EU shop, according to some posts on the other side of the pond, so my guess is that Nintendo saw the surge in downloads and choose to stage the release. Maybe it'll be available on the afternoon after the EU downloads subside a little.


----------



## Drone (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## RCoon (Feb 1, 2015)

For the love of god DO NOT buy Raven's Cry.
Worst game ever developed by human (hell no, koalas developed this mess) hands. Game was delayed 17 times, came out 2 days ago.
It has missing audio that the devs actually know about, because they replace it with subtitles when it's not been added, it has severely broken animations, and the worst scriptwriting and voice acting ever. PLUS the voice recording was probably done in somebody's kitchen, cause it sounds bloody awful too.
Storyline totally lost me after the first mission. It boggles the mind how they're charging £35 for this heap of crap.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Toothless (Feb 1, 2015)

Finished BF4 last night and might play Nintendo DS games for a bit.


----------



## JunkBear (Feb 1, 2015)

I play with myself in the dark...does it count?

Call of Duty - Battlefield 2 online -Call of Duty 2 that I just bought at thrift store for 4.75$


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 1, 2015)

I am playing Styx. The thing seems immensely long. After 14 hours, I'm just trying to figure out how to get into the prison (chapter 4, I think). @RCoon how ling did the game take you? With as much time as I have put in, I am determined to finish. I go really slow, killing everyone. I got the Serial Killer achivement last chapter, LOL!


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 1, 2015)

Started playing *Battlefield 4* campaign and then rage quitted it. Reason? They fucked up the FOV. FOV slider does fucking nothing. And my eyes start to literally bleed after looking at that narrow tunnel like screen for just few seconds. How can you make a game in this time and age, actually include the FOV adjustment and then don't give a fuck making it actually functional. 1 year has passed and it's still broken. WHAT THE HELL EA !?!?!?!?!?! OMFG


----------



## RCoon (Feb 1, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> I am playing Styx. The thing seems immensely long. After 14 hours, I'm just trying to figure out how to get into the prison (chapter 4, I think). @RCoon how ling did the game take you? With as much time as I have put in, I am determined to finish. I go really slow, killing everyone. I got the Serial Killer achivement last chapter, LOL!



I ballsed it up a few times and things went a little rough more than just a few times, I didn't do full completion with collectibles, but it still took around 25 hours all round to complete, but that was with repeated levels and goblin mode


----------



## peche (Feb 2, 2015)

JunkBear said:


> I play with myself in the dark...does it count?


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 2, 2015)

Finished Life is Strange first part, back to Skyrim and soon finishing Van Helsing II.


----------



## Octopuss (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm going to try Farming Simulator 15 tomorrow. BF4 is pissing me off lately and my skills are going downhill. Time for a break I guess.


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 2, 2015)

After tossing fucked up Battlefield 4 into a bin, I've bought myself *Life is Strange* yesterday. And I must say it's really cool. And I especially love the main character, Max. She is so cute


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 2, 2015)

Octopuss said:


> I'm going to try Farming Simulator 15 tomorrow. BF4 is pissing me off lately and my skills are going downhill. Time for a break I guess.


 
Well that's quite the opposites in game type!


----------



## Octopuss (Feb 2, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Well that's quite the opposites in game type!


I know, lol. I've already downloaded almost 4GB worth of mods. It will be nice change I hope.
I also plan to go back to heavily modded Skyrim in a few weeks time.

In fact, I will probably stream both.
I can see the first series: Let's play Farming Simulator - Becoming a redneck, episode 1: I don't even know what a cow is.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 2, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> *Life is Strange* yesterday. And I must say it's really cool. And I especially love the main character, Max. She is so cute



I finished it twice already, this game is meant using a controller and a large Projector Screen really. Cliché chars, I hate the hipster style and slang(also dislike hippie stuff), but it is too early to judge the game, every char is kind of gray, but Max is cute okay, don't like Chloe thou. I like the fun with ingame car number plates and the whole time travel concept. We need more of that.


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm not really judging the game by that. I just take it for what it is (I've seen lots of complaints over that on Steam reviews). Maybe in that fictional world, they do talk like that and is normal for them...


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 3, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> I'm not really judging the game by that. I just take it for what it is (I've seen lots of complaints over that on Steam reviews). Maybe in that fictional world, they do talk like that and is normal for them...



Steam forums cannot be taken serious as such... very poor work of mods, infant public and this Gamergate stuff for this game... no thank you 

The seconds we pay for that, well I want a good bullet proof plot line and character development especially for this game type and I like to analyze it just as I do with reading books. It ain't a simple zombie slaughter where the more meat the better, who cares from where they came from and how .  And if you calculate the price for all 5 parts, it won't be a cheap and it ain't a indie game also where you can excuse it.

I would rather be cautious with recommending it to others, I liked it a bit, but it may be just based on my subjective likes or dislikes since I played JRPG's a lot during PS1 era, and it kind of reminds me plot structure with some games like Chrono Cross with looks and mechanics from Shenmue mashed with slice of life school anime - girl with sudden magical powers and overall Japanese vibe, no wonder it is SquareEnix.

But still I have to finish that Van Hellsing II, man it has become more tough than the first part, I guess it is the veteran mode. I laughed seeing Half Life sign, and Ripley reporting from Nostromo and other real life replicas, nice touch.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 3, 2015)

Minecraft modded (Crackpack/DNStechpack)


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 3, 2015)

Ferrum Master said:


> Steam forums cannot be taken serious as such... very poor work of mods, infant public and this Gamergate stuff for this game... no thank you
> 
> The seconds we pay for that, well I want a good bullet proof plot line and character development especially for this game type and I like to analyze it just as I do with reading books. It ain't a simple zombie slaughter where the more meat the better, who cares from where they came from and how .  And if you calculate the price for all 5 parts, it won't be a cheap and it ain't a indie game also where you can excuse it.
> 
> ...



Not sure why you brought GameGate into it... nd i wasn't talking forum, but the game revies where users review and rate them on the actual game store page.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 3, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> Not sure why you brought GameGate into it... nd i wasn't talking forum, but the game revies where users review and rate them on the actual game store page.



Steam reviews are being tampered by GamerGate, they suddenly invaded there in forum section (fishy user accounts that even doesn't own the game) and thus drowns the game down and such reviews occur.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 3, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> but the game reviews where users review and rate them on the actual game store page.



Steam reviews are largely untrustworthy. Most of them are written by people who don't own the game, or have a total playtime of 0.2hours.


----------



## z1tu (Feb 3, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Steam reviews are largely untrustworthy. Most of them are written by people who don't own the game, or have a total playtime of 0.2hours.


I thought you couldn't review the game unless you owned it? Or is this only true for reviews that show up on the store page?


----------



## RCoon (Feb 3, 2015)

z1tu said:


> I thought you couldn't review the game unless you owned it? Or is this only true for reviews that show up on the store page?



Family sharing shenanigans. People don't own the game, but play it briefly through Family Sharing methods. To write a steam review you merely have to have "used" a game for a period of 1 second basically. It's one of those things that dubious people use to write good or bad reviews for dubious purposes. Whether they're just crazy-ass zealots for a game franchise, or foreign people tasked with saturating reviews for a dodgy game to improve sales.

It all sounds very tinfoil hat-esque, but sadly that stuff does happen.


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 3, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Steam reviews are largely untrustworthy. Most of them are written by people who don't own the game, or have a total playtime of 0.2hours.



You cannot review the games that you do not own. And you can exclude opinions of those with small play times. Works like a charm...


----------



## Octopuss (Feb 3, 2015)

Wait, there are forums on Steam? Must be comparable to Youtube comments I guess?


----------



## RCoon (Feb 3, 2015)

Octopuss said:


> Wait, there are forums on Steam? Must be comparable to Youtube comments I guess?



Extremely compartmentalised forums.
Some games have super nice forum communities, others are a stark difference. It would be like comparing the SPGII community to the DotA community.


----------



## ITchick11 (Feb 3, 2015)

I play WoW...I'm addicted...is there a WoW rehab facility somewhere?  LOL   

BTW, hi I'm new to the forums.  I work in IT and love it.(and yes, I am female)!  hehe


----------



## 64K (Feb 3, 2015)

ITchick11 said:


> I play WoW...I'm addicted...is there a WoW rehab facility somewhere?  LOL
> 
> BTW, hi I'm new to the forums.  I work in IT and love it.(and yes, I am female)!  hehe



Welcome and yeah the ITchick part is what clued me in that you were a female.


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 3, 2015)

/Welcome


----------



## NTM2003 (Feb 3, 2015)

i just started playing fable 3 again, i really like to see a fable 4 whatever happened to that coming out?


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 3, 2015)

NTM2003 said:


> i just started playing fable 3 again, i really like to see a fable 4 whatever happened to that coming out?


https://www.fablelegends.com/betasignup


----------



## Jborg (Feb 3, 2015)

I find it funny to see all the BF4 rage and complaining lol.

Anyway, I am occupied between NFS Shift 2, BF4, Dragon Age Inquisition, and I may go ahead and pick up Dying Light and give it a shot as I am looking for something different. Going to be trying out BF Hardline as well, but my hopes are not up.


----------



## NTM2003 (Feb 3, 2015)

i just read were fable ledgens is the next fable game but its a mmo so a screw up like eso was


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 3, 2015)

ITchick11 said:


> I play WoW...I'm addicted...is there a WoW rehab facility somewhere?  LOL
> 
> BTW, hi I'm new to the forums.  I work in IT and love it.(and yes, I am female)!  hehe



welcome to TPU!


----------



## xvi (Feb 3, 2015)

ITchick11 said:


> I play WoW...I'm addicted...is there a WoW rehab facility somewhere?  LOL


Yeah! Once you're done with dailies, take a taxi to Stormshield, port to Ironforge, Mystic Ward, third door on your left. Trust me. I quit every day. (If you're Horde though, no luck. You're stuck forever.)

..and welcome to the forums! What realm do you play on?


----------



## ITchick11 (Feb 3, 2015)

xvi said:


> Yeah! Once you're done with dailies, take a taxi to Stormshield, port to Ironforge, Mystic Ward, third door on your left. Trust me. I quit every day. (If you're Horde though, no luck. You're stuck forever.)
> 
> ..and welcome to the forums! What realm do you play on?



I play on Malestrom.  I have both alliance and horde toons but my main is on alliance.   . 
You?


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 3, 2015)

*sigh* those WoW days... from early beta when the Hunters didn't even _have_ talent trees, and couldn't use guns because that was against the lore.... And then all the way to Wrath of the Lich King.... and every day was a griiiind.... cooking.... run do quests here, here, and here... rinse... reeeeeeepeeeeeeat....... I used to love that game SO much... the challenges... the thrill of running MC, and the exhilaration of our first guild-only Rag kill....   I miss it so much... and then when I see what they've done to it, I'm glad I got out before I hated it...... I've still got the good memories... my first purple blueprint drop, my first flying mount... ahhhh... memories.....

Bloodhoof, primarily, btw.....


----------



## ITchick11 (Feb 3, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> *sigh* those WoW days... from early beta when the Hunters didn't even _have_ talent trees, and couldn't use guns because that was against the lore.... And then all the way to Wrath of the Lich King.... and every day was a griiiind.... cooking.... run do quests here, here, and here... rinse... reeeeeeepeeeeeeat....... I used to love that game SO much... the challenges... the thrill of running MC, and the exhilaration of our first guild-only Rag kill....   I miss it so much... and then when I see what they've done to it, I'm glad I got out before I hated it...... I've still got the good memories... my first purple blueprint drop, my first flying mount... ahhhh... memories.....
> 
> Bloodhoof, primarily, btw.....



Yes, I know what you mean. I've been playing since vanilla and a lot has changed. It's been dumbed down A LOT. And MoP was absolutely terrible. The WoD expansion has been awesome though and has far surpassed my expectations. So, if you still have the WoW itch and feel like coming back, now is a good time imo.


----------



## xvi (Feb 4, 2015)

ITchick11 said:


> I play on Malestrom.  I have both alliance and horde toons but my main is on alliance.   .
> You?


Manfredi, Steamwheedle Cartel, Alliance. Awh, not even in the same battlegroup.


ITchick11 said:


> Yes, I know what you mean. I've been playing since vanilla and a lot has changed. It's been dumbed down A LOT. And MoP was absolutely terrible. The WoD expansion has been awesome though and has far surpassed my expectations. So, if you still have the WoW itch and feel like coming back, now is a good time imo.


WoD has its ups and downs for me, mostly that they killed professions and simplified a lot of mechanics. Cata was my golden age. I quit about a month or two in to MoP. Came back when I realized I'd pre-purchased WoD (I'd completely forgot).


----------



## 2TwOs (Feb 4, 2015)

World of Tanks!
ROME 2
NBA 2k15
MGS-Ground Zeroes


----------



## Champ (Feb 4, 2015)

How is 2k15 on PC? I love basketball and that game was been on my to buy list.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Feb 4, 2015)

Dying Light & CoD: Advanced Warfare Multiplayer.

I only play two or three games at a time really =) I have a massive line-up though from the Christmas sales. 
But no matter if I'm in the middle of a game or not come the 24th of March, I will instantly drop that said game and become a hermit while I play all day every day on GTA V for the next month at least...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 4, 2015)

2TwOs said:


> World of Tanks!
> ROME 2
> NBA 2k15
> MGS-Phantom Pain


You must not be playing Phantom Pain on PC. I am still waiting for it to drop on Steam.


----------



## 2TwOs (Feb 4, 2015)

Champ said:


> How is 2k15 on PC? I love basketball and that game was been on my to buy list.



Is really good very realistic and easy to use keyboard,run it on High settings except for Shaders Detail..



rtwjunkie said:


> You must not be playing Phantom Pain on PC. I am still waiting for it to drop on Steam.


OOpps sorry its Ground Zeroes not Phantom Pain.


----------



## peche (Feb 4, 2015)

decided to switch Mortal Kombat Complete on steam...!
Yesterday we had a Play station challenge on it... i really suck at Mk9 so i have to improve my skills...!

Regards,


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 4, 2015)

dying lag I'm playing


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 7, 2015)

Finally, I know I'm behind the times, but I finished Portal 2!!! That has to be one of my top games ever...pure genius!

So, now I'm switching gears and going to play The Wolf Among Us.


----------



## peche (Feb 7, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Finally, I know I'm behind the times, but I finished Portal 2!!! That has to be one of my top games ever...pure genius!
> 
> So, now I'm switching gears and going to play The Wolf Among Us.


Im ending portal 1, got stuck and to lazy to move on 
regards,


----------



## purplekaycee (Feb 7, 2015)

Alien isolation,outlast


----------



## purplekaycee (Feb 7, 2015)

peche said:


> Im ending portal 1, got stuck and to lazy to move on
> regards,


got stuck too portal 2,like halfway


----------



## 64K (Feb 7, 2015)

If you're stuck on Portal 1 or 2 then there are guides to help you out and cheat codes if you need them. They are great games all the way to the end. Don't give up on them permanently for being temporarily stuck on a level. I read something a while back that about 60% of gamers never finish their games that they paid for.


----------



## peche (Feb 7, 2015)

64K said:


> If you're stuck on Portal 1 or 2 then there are guides to help you out and cheat codes if you need them. They are great games all the way to the end. Don't give up on them permanently for being temporarily stuck on a level. I read something a while back that about 60% of gamers never finish their games that they paid for.


Thats Right... i will start over as soon as i get home...!
Regards,


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 7, 2015)

64K said:


> If you're stuck on Portal 1 or 2 then there are guides to help you out and cheat codes if you need them. They are great games all the way to the end. Don't give up on them permanently for being temporarily stuck on a level. I read something a while back that about 60% of gamers never finish their games that they paid for.



Lol, and from what I've seen on threads on TPU, our number might be 80% incompletion! Lol. That's why I'm trying to work thru stuff I should have finished years ago. Turns out with games like the Portals, I've missed some of the rare gems.


----------



## Guitar (Feb 8, 2015)

Both Portal games were pretty easy...Portal 1 took me maybe 2 hours? Portal 2 maybe 4.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 8, 2015)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Both Portal games were pretty easy...Portal 1 took me maybe 2 hours? Portal 2 maybe 4.



Wow! 14 hours for Portal 2 for me.


----------



## purplekaycee (Feb 8, 2015)

Metro 2033 redux
Alien isolation


----------



## PainfulByte (Feb 9, 2015)

Ryse: Son of Rome. PC version of course. This one has some serious eye candy.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 9, 2015)

Heroes of the Storm and WoW


----------



## Kursah (Feb 9, 2015)

Been playing H1Z1 with my group of buddies and mixing that in with healthy doses of Elite Dangerous 1.0 and 1.1 (beta).


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 9, 2015)

BF:BC2  which is still the best BF of them all.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Feb 9, 2015)

Easy Rhino said:


> BF:BC2  which is still the best BF of them all.



Do people still play that? I live in Australia so I doubt there'd be many servers. But that game is probably the best online fps experience ive had next to modern warfare 2


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 9, 2015)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Do people still play that? I live in Australia so I doubt there'd be many servers. But that game is probably the best online fps experience ive had next to modern warfare 2



Yea, still dozens of servers. I am sure you could find a populated one with a good ping even in Australia.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Feb 9, 2015)

Easy Rhino said:


> Yea, still dozens of servers. I am sure you could find a populated one with a good ping even in Australia.



I'd have to have a look


----------



## peche (Feb 9, 2015)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Both Portal games were pretty easy...Portal 1 took me maybe 2 hours? Portal 2 maybe 4.


well... it its taken me like 10 hours and hadn't finish yet


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 9, 2015)

Not sure what to play now. CoD:Ghosts, Battlefield: Bad Company 2 or MoH:Warfighter. Or should I just dive into Mass Effect series. Hm. It sucks when you buy games faster than you can play them...


----------



## Octopuss (Feb 9, 2015)

I found a really promising game (currently in open beta or something): http://www.heroesandgenerals.com/community/


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 9, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> Not sure what to play now. CoD:Ghosts, Battlefield: Bad Company 2 or MoH:Warfighter. Or should I just dive into Mass Effect series. Hm. It sucks when you buy games faster than you can play them...[


 
Well, if you haven't played the Mass Effect series, you really need to.  It's one of the best stories written.  Played end to end it would be even better I imagine!


----------



## 64K (Feb 9, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> Not sure what to play now. CoD:Ghosts, Battlefield: Bad Company 2 or MoH:Warfighter. Or should I just dive into Mass Effect series. Hm. It sucks when you buy games faster than you can play them...



Yeah, my vote goes for The Mass Effect series. I still haven't played ME3 though but I thoroughly enjoyed 1 and 2. It looks like you have the same problem as me. Too many games and not enough free time to play them all and I just keep buying more on the Steam/Origin sales. It's hard to resist when you can pick up 2 year old AAA games for $10.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 9, 2015)

Fancy playing a Technical Alpha build this week?
This fell into my inbox this morning.

Tolroko is based on the novels Barsoom, grab an Alpha build here:
http://tolroko.tumblr.com/download

City Battle








Air









Ground


----------



## RCoon (Feb 9, 2015)

This is the most painful review I've ever done. Behold floating man. If I turned around, there were half a dozen other floaty men.


----------



## Octopuss (Feb 9, 2015)

Looks a little like Skyrim.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 9, 2015)

Octopuss said:


> Looks a little like Skyrim.



But worse.

Far

Far worse.


----------



## Frick (Feb 9, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Well, if you haven't played the Mass Effect series, you really need to.  It's one of the best stories written.  Played end to end it would be even better I imagine!



My personal opinion about ME is that it's one of the most overrated anythings in the history of mankind. I've started the first game several times, by a handful of hours I get so tired of everything I just can't keep on. But from what I understand the appeal is in how you can have sex with everything so I guess that makes it ok. Bioware.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 9, 2015)

Frick said:


> My personal opinion about ME is that it's one of the most overrated anythings in the history of mankind. I've started the first game several times, by a handful of hours I get so tired of everything I just can't keep on. But from what I understand the appeal is in how you can have sex with everything so I guess that makes it ok. Bioware.


 
LOL, that was never a draw.  Personally, it could have done without that(It's just a minor event) , but it didn't detract from the rest of it so I keep my opinion for it as a "not to be missed" series.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 9, 2015)

Frick said:


> My personal opinion about ME is that it's one of the most overrated anythings in the history of mankind. I've started the first game several times, by a handful of hours I get so tired of everything I just can't keep on. But from what I understand the appeal is in how you can have sex with everything so I guess that makes it ok. Bioware.



I skipped 1 after the first 30 minutes of that infernal inventory system, loved 2, and got severely bored of 3 after a few hours (and after I discovered the RGB ending). By that time I had already bought all the story-related DLC because everyone was saying how amazing it was. All that said, I still look back at ME2 with fond memories, but I've never replayed it after the first completion.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 9, 2015)

RCoon said:


> This is the most painful review I've ever done. Behold floating man. If I turned around, there were half a dozen other floaty men.


 
So...not ready for prime-time, eh?  Or perhaps they are using Levitation spells?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 9, 2015)

So, finished The Wolf Among Us on Saturday.  What a great story.  The writing, the acting, all were superb!

Finally have moved on to Bioshock Infinite, which sad to say, I had still not played yet.  LOL, I'm only about 23 months behind!  Anyway, I'm 13 hours in and having a blast.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 9, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> So...not ready for prime-time, eh?  Or perhaps they are using Levitation spells?



Took 10  5 years to develop this mess, and it needs another 10


----------



## Octopuss (Feb 9, 2015)

So what game is it?


----------



## RCoon (Feb 10, 2015)

Octopuss said:


> So what game is it?



Raven's Cry, delayed release date by around ~2 years. Also switched developers hands about 3 years ago. Last developer was Reality Pump (Two Worlds fellows), only they somehow made their game worse than Two Worlds.


----------



## THE_EGG (Feb 10, 2015)

Starting to get into iRacing after getting a little annoyed with the online experience with Assetto Corsa (despite being an AWESOME game in just about every other way). When I don't feel like setting up my wheel I'll be playing BF4 or if I'm tired, Sims 4.


----------



## Drone (Feb 12, 2015)

Kingdom Hearts Birth by Sleep Final Mix


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 12, 2015)

Decided to play Battlefield Bad Company 2 after Battlefield 4. The graphics are freaking amazing considering the age and the world destruction is crazy. The later versions of Battlefield don't have so much destruction.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 13, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> Decided to play Battlefield Bad Company 2 after Battlefield 4. The graphics are freaking amazing considering the age and the world destruction is crazy. The later versions of Battlefield don't have so much destruction.



IMHO, BFBC2 was one of their best productions.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 13, 2015)

All hail side scrollers!!!!!










You've got all kind of franchises going from 2D to 3D... well, Bloodrayne is the only one going from 3D to 2D... and is glorious!


----------



## Octopuss (Feb 14, 2015)

Holy shit, Heroes & Generals is an awesome game. For a game created by a team of ~30 people, whoa. This is going to take significant amount of my time from now on!


----------



## Guitar (Feb 15, 2015)

Bought Besieged and started playing. It's actually a fun little game. Worth the $7 for sure. I already have two hours on it, and have gotten through the first 10 stages or so. It took me a while to figure out how to build a catapult, had to look up a tutorial because it isn't as straight forward (IMO) as you'd think. 

Playing a bit of CS:GO now...meh. Thinking of selling my ~$150 worth of skins and just buying Dying Light or something with the money. Been playing a lot of Don't Starve Together with coworkers, very fun and challenging game!


----------



## Guitar (Feb 15, 2015)

Octopuss said:


> Holy shit, Heroes & Generals is an awesome game. For a game created by a team of ~30 people, whoa. This is going to take significant amount of my time from now on!


I started playing this today. It's actually pretty fun, but definitely generic and pay to win. Everybody I've played with also sucks badly.


----------



## Octopuss (Feb 15, 2015)

Pay to win, yes and no. You don't have to pay a cent to get everything (or almost everything you'd ever need). Considering it's free and with no monthly subscription, I don't mind. If the game improves significantly once it's released, I won't have a problem with buying something as well.


----------



## Animalpak (Feb 15, 2015)

Assassins creed 3 with Connor and the Vanishing of Ethan carter


----------



## Drone (Feb 15, 2015)

Kingdom Hearts: Birth By Sleep Final Mix


One of the best RPGs ever existed. Never thought that an RPG can have amazing story, great multiplayer and combine fairy tails with science and real facts. Amazing animation, million skills/levels/items ... you name it. Totally blown away!


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 17, 2015)

Apotheon 
Geometry Wars 3


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 18, 2015)

Finished the Bioshock series.  Played it in this order (chronologically) for absolute continuity, and the entire story they came up with makes complete sense:  Bioshock Infinite, Burial At Sea DLC, part one and 2, and then Bioshock (Bioshock 2 is superfluous and not necessary to the story arc).  It's incredible when played this way, and all the metaphysical twists make complete sense!  Those people at Irrational Games were geniuses!


----------



## 64K (Feb 18, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Finished the Bioshock series.  Played it in this order (chronologically) for absolute continuity, and the entire story they came up with makes complete sense:  Bioshock Infinite, Burial At Sea DLC, part one and 2, and then Bioshock (Bioshock 2 is superfluous and not necessary to the story arc).  It's incredible when played this way, and all the metaphysical twists make complete sense!  Those people at Irrational Games were geniuses!



I haven't played Infinite yet but the Bioshock series is great. For anyone new to gaming it's a must play. Just don't harvest the little sisters. Bad karma.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 18, 2015)

64K said:


> I haven't played Infinite yet but the Bioshock series is great. For anyone new to gaming it's a must play. Just don't harvest the little sisters. Bad karma.


 
Yeah, I found out the hard way you get the "bad" ending, with no way to fix it except go all the way back and start over.

EDIT:  then you MUST play Infinite and the DLC's, because it completely explains Bioshock!  I say DLC's, because if you only play Infinite without the DLC's the metaphysical stuff will blow your mind, with no indication of why you end up in  



Spoiler



Rapture


----------



## Drone (Feb 18, 2015)

It took me 26+ hours to complete KH BBS FM on *standard difficulty* and it's only Aqua's story and without side-quests. So if I play as Terra and then as Ventus, max them all up and do all side quests and then secret levels, secret ending and all in hardest difficulty I guess it'll take 120+ hours. Wow lol when people said that Crisis Core and KH had 50+ hours (clean gameplay time without movies/cutscenes) I didn't believe it lol. Now I see haha.

Aqua is the best female character I've ever seen, and Willa Holland is amazing voice actress.


----------



## bihboy23 (Feb 18, 2015)

I've been mainly playing San Andreas Multiplayer. I'm in a pretty serious community where I'm also part of the staff team there. I also play CS:GO and I've recently got the Max Payne games, so I want to get into those.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 19, 2015)

Bioshock 2 and Minerva's Den (DLC) are no longer for sale due to music licensing so good luck finding a copy on PC.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 19, 2015)

I've been flipping back and forward between Windward and Star Wars: Empires at War.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 19, 2015)

*coughs* by the time @FordGT90Concept gets around to playing Infinite it might not even be for sale!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 19, 2015)

BumbleBee said:


> Bioshock 2 and Minerva's Den (DLC) are no longer for sale due to music licensing so good luck finding a copy on PC.


What's the deal about the licensing? Is it the whole package not for sale or just Minerva's Den?

Edit: Just managed to look up the details. 2K said on the 10th of this month in an update that this is temporary, and will be available again "soon."
http://m.neogaf.com/showthread.php?t=989066


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 19, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> What's the deal about the licensing? Is it the whole package not for sale or just Minerva's Den?



the whole thing... apparently it was also removed from PSN/XBLA but I haven't checked.

also

http://www.gameinformer.com/b/news/...ated-interest-in-narrative-replayability.aspx


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 19, 2015)

peeew... I never got around to pick up Minerva's Den... I wonder if they'll renew the licensing or if a new version is going to be available... I hope it's the first.


----------



## Schmuckley (Feb 19, 2015)

Skyrim..sometimes
Mostly XTU


----------



## Frick (Feb 19, 2015)

WoW 1.12.1 and it's even better than I remember.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 19, 2015)

Playing Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate on 3DS now.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 20, 2015)

Starting tonight and this weekend, I will be playing Total War: Attila.  Most of the reviews by users indicate this is to Rome II as Napolean was to Empire, meaning most bugs from Rome II fixed, and most mechanics implemented in Rome II patches were also incorporated, so it appears to be relatively problem free.  A good launch for Creative Assembly!


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 20, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Starting tonight and this weekend, I will be playing Attila: Total War.  Most of the reviews by users indicate this is to Rome II as Napolean was to Empire, meaning most bugs from Rome II fixed, and most mechanics implemented in Rome II patches were also incorporated, so it appears to be relatively problem free.  A good launch for Creative Assembly!



hahaha I first read this as "Atlanta: Total War" and I was thinking "Yeah!! I'd play that...."


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 20, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> hahaha I first read this as "Atlanta: Total War" and I was thinking "Yeah!! I'd play that...."


 
LOL! Actually, I got it backwards. should be Total War: Attila.  Correcting post now.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Feb 20, 2015)

Besiege.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 20, 2015)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Besiege.


 
I keep hearing that is pretty good!


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Feb 20, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> I keep hearing that is pretty good!


For the price, it gave me more gameplay hours than some of the AAA commercial titles out there. If you like Legos and smashing your creations against each other, squishing sheeps, creating complicated contraptions of death, then  this is the game for you.

I suggest not looking at youtube for the designs, and try and solve / invent everything yourself as discovery is all part of the fun


----------



## peche (Feb 20, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> I keep hearing that is pretty good!


it is... since you can build your own craps... test your craps... kill dudes... fail during the process.... its pretty odd but funny !

check out this one:

http://img-9gag-ftw.9cache.com/photo/ap0v1Mb_460sv.mp4

Regards,


----------



## neatfeatguy (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm slowly making my way through Far Cry 3. 



Ha....death by snake!


----------



## Raovac (Feb 22, 2015)

Skyrim, Assetto Corsa, Skyrim, Nascar 2003, Skyrim, Dragon Age Inquisition, Skyrim, Resident Evil Revelations, Skyrim, Skyrim, Skyrim............. Dam can't stop playing this game


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 22, 2015)

Darkest Dungeon










if you like X-COM give this one a try. I like the art style a lot.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 23, 2015)

BumbleBee said:


> Darkest Dungeon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So far all my dungeoneers are miserable/dead sods.


----------



## peche (Feb 23, 2015)

neatfeatguy said:


> I'm slowly making my way through Far Cry 3. [....
> Ha....death by snake!


nice timing for that screencapture!

Regards,


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 26, 2015)

I've almost up to 40 hours on total War: Attila, playing a "pre-Viking" campaign as the Geats.  I have to say, this is THE smoothest playing and most trouble-free Total War release I can remember.  I dub this a must-have!


----------



## Guitar (Feb 26, 2015)

Planet Explorers, Don't Starve Together, Heroes and Generals are all on rotation right now. 

H&G is pay to win (pay to get better weapons/vehicles which means way easier kills) - I paid $20 for the 90 day 'subscription' that gives you double XP each game - it's a free game, I don't have a problem spending $20, though I hate the F2P model all together. As coworkers we've only gotten to about day 21 in DST - just into winter and then we die. Kinda pitiful! But it's very fun and we do a lot of experimenting.


----------



## Rabit (Feb 28, 2015)

EVE Online + WOT


----------



## Cvrk (Feb 28, 2015)

Weekends are dangerous. To much free time from work and this happens:
















Don't take Iron Bull in your party. He has the least interesting party banter.
Dorian is smart and witty, Varric is sarcastically funny, Blackwall is serious and not much entertaining but he has STR 25 and with a two handed weapon you need him to actually kill something. Cole the ghost is morbid but does excellent party banter with Varric or Cassandra
Cassandra is always a must,she has it all.The only one with CON 19 with a shield she is always the last one standing(in my case)
Cassandra with Iron Bull make the most awkward party banter.

I had a torch in my hand ,went trough a curtain of water and it put out. My character commented on that ,wile that happened. The game is so alive! A must play,i think for people  that love a high quality gaming.

I have that rare feeling when playing Dragon Age Inquisition that this is something worth enjoying for non gaming people. Somebody that never played a video game could pick this up for the very first time and keep playing it till the end. Very very few video games can do that to somebody. Definitely this is what it's all about

Whenever a person frome the "outside" looks at somebody else playing let's say Counter Strike, will immediately judge that person and say _"why will i ever waste my time doing this". _
Amazing video games have the power to attract even the uninterested. Bizarre about it is, most of these video games are not on the top list of gamers.

Dragon Age Origins is one of the best masterpiece that PC-gaming has to offer. Still a non-gamer would not like this title. Inquisition, on the other hand it attracts you from every angle.
I encouraged my non-gaming friend to give it a go. He started the story from the beginning,and immediately was captivated. He wanted more cutscenes,more dialog, he needed  to know what happens after. Lost track of time for 2 hours,and he lost his buss home. I was just standing next to him watching him play. I remember him trying out Skyrim at my place back in 2013.He did not like it. And i told him _"remember you did not like Skyrim so similar to this" _he said _"it wasn't like this..."  _He couldn't explain why.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Might as well edit this then start another.








2 hours and about 40 minutes of gameplay at the end of western approach (final side quests) and i am using this party build. So far one of the worst builds i have encountered .
NO party banter what so ever! They are silent all the time. Ironbull said two dialog lines ,and just now entered a cave and Dorian exclaimed "this should be interesting". That's it.
More to it, this is one of the weakest party builds. I encounter difficulties when attacked by 5 enemies or more. I am about to try a dragon to see what happens.
---------------------------------------------------
Finished my dragon slayer staff



-------------------------------------------------
I've did the fade quest.




At the end when fighting that boss there is a HUGE bug. You must kill the little mobs before taking down the boss! If not you will never get the cutscenes. I've searched the internet about 10 minutes to find a solution.



Apparently Corypheus is after one of these mirrors.
--------------------------------
Another one is down! And how spectacular are the fights! 




You get a real sense of danger from fighting these beautiful dragons. Not even close to Skyrim. In Skyrim the dragons are big moobs,that's it. These are so alive and every one of them has different tactics. There magnificent boss fights.
Do not kill dragons when you have the best gear. You will regret it,cuz there to easy.
I managed to get this one after failing with all other party members. I finally got Cassandra to tank and Vivienne to use only here Knight Enchanter skills. That did the trick.

Did not chose to go with KE as my own class cuz it's to boring spamming the same two skills all the time. I got Rift Mage instead.


----------



## purplekaycee (Mar 2, 2015)

neatfeatguy said:


> I'm slowly making my way through Far Cry 3. View attachment 62839
> 
> Ha....death by snake!


You should get far cry 4


----------



## neatfeatguy (Mar 3, 2015)

purplekaycee said:


> You should get far cry 4



I'm a cheap gamer. I buy games once they hit around the $10 (I usually don't spend over $15 on a game) mark. Yes this means I miss out playing games for 12 months or more, after they're released. I'll pick up Far Cry 4 sometime in the next year or so, unless my younger brother buys it for me on Steam.


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 3, 2015)

Five Nights at Freddy's.... that god dammed fox runs!!! I suppose that there are just a handful of patterns so I guess I'll eventually get to the 5th night.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 3, 2015)

Elite dangerous, turbo dismount, some KSP.
Also set up a minecraft server for me and my friends but I think I broke it.


----------



## Cvrk (Mar 4, 2015)

neatfeatguy said:


> I'm a cheap gamer. I buy games once they hit around the $10 (I usually don't spend over $15 on a game) mark. Yes this means I miss out playing games for 12 months or more, after they're released. I'll pick up Far Cry 4 sometime in the next year or so, unless my younger brother buys it for me on Steam.


 I feel for you! I also don't have money. But sometimes its like 2 years. Some games don't really drop price. Diablo did not , FarCry will not,Black Ops did not...they never reach 10-20$. Mass Effect 2 is 20 euro that is 30$ and it has been 5 years (2010) since the game was released . It's stupid


----------



## peche (Mar 4, 2015)

neatfeatguy said:


> I'm a cheap gamer. I buy games once they hit around the $10 (I usually don't spend over $15 on a game) mark. Yes this means I miss out playing games for 12 months or more, after they're released. I'll pick up Far Cry 4 sometime in the next year or so, unless my younger brother buys it for me on Steam.


well im a cheap gamer too,
sometimes games came with out a decent optimizations, its better to wait a while...sometimes...


----------



## z1tu (Mar 4, 2015)

Started playing watch dogs, got it for cheapo from g2a. Never thought I would have so much fun in this game, the multiplayer is awesome! @Cvrk diablo was on sale a few times, I got it with discount (if you know where to look), also far cry 3 has been on sales for a year and some change so I'm pretty sure far cry 4 is on the same path in 6 months or so. Black ops 2 was also on sale on steam a few times but it is one of those titles that just won't go down more.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 4, 2015)

About to begin for next week's review


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 4, 2015)

Titles that still sell well at top price or near that will not go down until sales numbers slow, except for brief special sales.

@RCoon: Say it isn't so?!!! The sequel is being released?!!!


----------



## RCoon (Mar 4, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Say it isn't so?!!! The sequel is being released?!!!



First part of 8(I think?)
Dozens of spelling mistakes in the dialogue, and extremely lacklustre voice actors so far. I've seen the black&white + red graphic style done before, but a lot better than this. Betrayer perfected it. This just uses it to hide the crappy environments


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Mar 4, 2015)

Been playing a lot of Homeworld Remastered lately. Fun to play it again after so many years.


----------



## Frick (Mar 6, 2015)

https://en.nostalrius.org/

New very hyped WoW 1.12 server. A bit unstable now, but very playable. Population is numbering in the thousands (2.3k online right now, and it's looking like it'll stay that way). It is awesome.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 6, 2015)

Started playing CS:Source again, just because I can fiddle with weapon models and skins. CS:GO looks better but I absolutely hate stock weapons and because they feel weird, I can't even play well.


----------



## peche (Mar 6, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> Started playing CS:Source again, just because I can fiddle with weapon models and skins. CS:GO looks better but I absolutely hate stock weapons and because they feel weird, I can't even play well.


Cs:GO is pretty adictive...Weapon skins... dropuots... operations and shit...


----------



## spacescarlet (Mar 6, 2015)

I usually play Heroes of Newerth  SEA server though.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 6, 2015)

I don't like the shooting in CS:GO compared to source/1.6..  I can't get used to it.


----------



## peche (Mar 6, 2015)

BumbleBee said:


> I don't like the shooting in CS:GO compared to source/1.6.. I can't get used to it.


the fact that in many situations you may empty your weapon trying to kill some one... and also the one shoot one kill policy of the AWP Sniper rifle is crap in a game, also the overpowered AK47....but spending time just playin casual is fine..

Regards,


----------



## hat (Mar 6, 2015)

Playing the PC re release of FF7. Controller support is bad. I used to use the xinput wrapper for my PS3 controller, but I had to go back to motioninjoy paired with betterds3 so I could set it up for directinput, as the game doesn't work with xinput (oddly). Other than that, it's not bad. Looks sharper than the original but I feel you could already do better with emulators (as much as I really don't care for emulation) or mods with the original PC version that  have existed for a while. It doesn't have the awful MIDI music, but a redone version of the PSX music. Magic Defense bug was fixed (m def value of equipped armors never actually applied). The black chocobo save editor can be fun...


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 6, 2015)

peche said:


> Cs:GO is pretty adictive...Weapon skins... dropuots... operations and shit...



For CS:GO, they are literally just skins. Just different textures. Pointless. In CS:S you can actually have different weapon models, reload animations, sounds.

For example, those dual berettas for terrorists, I've replaced those with Grammaton Cleric dual pistols (from Equilibrium movie). It even makes some insane spinning reload animation that looks totally badass. P90 is replaced by dual MP5's from The Matrix, the ones used by Morpheus (I sometimes use the minigun replacement with spinning barrel). M3 shotgun is replaced with SPAS-12, XM auto shotgun with Jackhammer, M249 is replaced with some alien fusion weapon and all basic pistols, USP, Glock and Deagle have badass new models that are raised higher within FOV, making them far better feel and I actually play better if weapon gives good feedback. With stock USP, there is no way I'll make much kills. But with different model, easy headshots. It's incredible how model and position within FOV affects my aiming and shooting skills.


----------



## Guitar (Mar 7, 2015)

peche said:


> the fact that in many situations you may empty your weapon trying to kill some one... and also the one shoot one kill policy of the AWP Sniper rifle is crap in a game, also the overpowered AK47....but spending time just playin casual is fine..
> 
> Regards,



If you empty your weapon trying to kill someone, you need to learn how to aim....
The awp is a high powered sniper rifle. It costs a lot - and you have to be accurate and quick to use it. It has drawbacks, and is not for everyone. A leg shot is also only around 87 damage.
The AK is NOT overpowered...


----------



## peche (Mar 7, 2015)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> If you empty your weapon trying to kill someone, you need to learn how to aim....
> The awp is a high powered sniper rifle. It costs a lot - and you have to be accurate and quick to use it. It has drawbacks, and is not for everyone. A leg shot is also only around 87 damage.
> The AK is NOT overpowered...


its a matter of perspective...i use to play often ... hacking is another thing thats is making competitive matches boring... dust II map its overpopulated of hackers... also the most played map

Regards,


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 7, 2015)

the AK47 recoil in GO is definitely higher than 1.6/source.  Deagle doesn't feel right at all. the shooting is just too different. I like everything else about the game.

the weapons in CS used to be pretty balanced until 1.5 maybe even earlier than that. at one point most of the weapons in the game were pretty useful.  the MP5 was one of my favourites


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 7, 2015)

peche said:


> its a matter of perspective...i use to play often ... hacking is another thing thats is making competitive matches boring... dust II map its overpopulated of hackers... also the most played map
> 
> Regards,



I think in 1.5 you could one shot somebody in the toe with an AWP. in 1.6/source they don't die, right? I remember the servers that used to ban it lol

24/7 de_dust no AWP!


----------



## 64K (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm playing CoD: Black Ops finally. Usually I wait until I can pick up a triple A game for $10 or so but I got beat on this one. I paid $30 on a Steam sale for a 4 year old game. So far I'm enjoying myself.


----------



## Ebo (Mar 8, 2015)

right now I play Worfenstein: the new order, because ive played the original, and also return to castle wofenstein, and im having quite fun doing that atm


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 8, 2015)

Ebo said:


> right now I play Worfenstein: the new order, because ive played the original, and also return to castle wofenstein, and im having quite fun doing that atm


 
/approve


----------



## z1tu (Mar 9, 2015)

64K said:


> I'm playing CoD: Black Ops finally. Usually I wait until I can pick up a triple A game for $10 or so but I got beat on this one. I paid $30 on a Steam sale for a 4 year old game. So far I'm enjoying myself.


wow what a ripoff, I got it for like 12 bucks last year off of kinguin I think or some other similar site. the cod franchise is really overstepping with their insane prices after such a long time. I don't care that it's still being played, cs:go is still being played and you can usually get it at a sale for 4-5 dollars.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 9, 2015)

Frick said:


> https://en.nostalrius.org/
> 
> New very hyped WoW 1.12 server. A bit unstable now, but very playable. Population is numbering in the thousands (2.3k online right now, and it's looking like it'll stay that way). It is awesome.


Wow interesting I have been out of WoW since the Burning Crusade but if this proves good I may try it out once I get my post graduate degree


----------



## xvi (Mar 9, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Wow interesting I have been out of WoW since the Burning Crusade but if this proves good I may try it out once I get my post graduate degree


I'm impressed you haven't gone back sooner. It's addictive.


----------



## TommyT (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm playing 

1-NFS underground 2 
2-COD advanced warfare multi


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 9, 2015)

xvi said:


> I'm impressed you haven't gone back sooner. It's addictive.


I loved the big raids and pvp with the ranking system. I hated the arena  Plus didn't feel like paying blizzard 10 euros a month + 20-30 euros for every expansion. I mean what's the latest? pandas? come on


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 9, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> I loved the big raids and pvp with the ranking system. I hated the arena  Plus didn't feel like paying blizzard 10 euros a month + 20-30 euros for every expansion. I mean what's the latest? pandas? come on


The fiancee and I left after Wrath, and before Cat. It was just turning into too much of a grind, job, work, blah. I wanted to play to enjoy, not play to run do this daily, then that, then farm for an hour for ore/weeds.... It even got to where fishing wasn't fun any more, and I really used to enjoy the down-time with fishing. Then, to see all the dumbing-down they've done since, nah. I don't think so. I understand they've made improvements as well, but too much taken away for me. 

still playing Defiance right now, with bouts of Insurgency thrown in on occasion. I did get a little "Dirty Bomb" in this weekend for their event. That's an ok game, but they still have too many bunny-hoppers in to suit me....


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 9, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> The fiancee and I left after Wrath, and before Cat. It was just turning into too much of a grind, job, work, blah. I wanted to play to enjoy, not play to run do this daily, then that, then farm for an hour for ore/weeds.... It even got to where fishing wasn't fun any more, and I really used to enjoy the down-time with fishing. Then, to see all the dumbing-down they've done since, nah. I don't think so. I understand they've made improvements as well, but too much taken away for me.
> 
> still playing Defiance right now, with bouts of Insurgency thrown in on occasion. I did get a little "Dirty Bomb" in this weekend for their event. That's an ok game, but they still have too many bunny-hoppers in to suit me....



Vanilla had a lot of farming as well in the end game to get the reputation needed to get some epics. Same with PVP, I got up to rank 12 before the xrealm thing started, the difference being then you needed a good team of 10-15 people that know what you are doing. And i feel for pvp at least skill was much more needed than gear. Later with TBC most of the epics got substitued with greens / blues from the first dungeons / 10 man raids.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 9, 2015)

At this time Arma 3 still Diablo 3 and Dying Light


----------



## cwtech (Mar 9, 2015)

Revisiting shadow of mordor and skyrim right now waiting on witcher 3!


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 9, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Vanilla had a lot of farming as well in the end game to get the reputation needed to get some epics. Same with PVP, I got up to rank 12 before the xrealm thing started, the difference being then you needed a good team of 10-15 people that know what you are doing. And i feel for pvp at least skill was much more needed than gear. Later with TBC most of the epics got substitued with greens / blues from the first dungeons / 10 man raids.


Absolutely. I remember having worked so hard with our guild to get our first MC clear, guild-only, and the time we spent on getting those sets, and the first hunter piece I replaced with a green.... Running the raids, I remember Scholo being a 10-man heheh, I guess I was more upset that the challenges of the early end-game got replaced by so much farming... If I understand correctly, there's not even talent trees any more? I guess I just didn't understand why so much that was working, and obviously bringing in the money, had to change... *sigh* old people don't do well with change heheh


----------



## RCoon (Mar 9, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> I guess I just didn't understand why so much that was working, and obviously bringing in the money, had to change



They wanted more subscribers, and in order to fend off other MMO's, they had to streamline and cater to the more casual style of play, which all the other MMO's had in their favour. WotLK was their best plateau of player subs, and as soon as Cata hit (note that cata had an extremely rushed raid), all the new-player friendly stuff came in.

Dungeon queues were a head in the right direction, but Raid Finder and things of similar ilk, such as everyone getting epics thrown at them left right and center, everyone farming the same two reputation with factions to get "that particular best in slot enchant". Basically everyone was doing the same challenges as everyone else. There was no real personable development, you were just doing the shame stuff as everyone else.

That's why Warlords has improved so much, because of the personal development with garrisons etc, and most players choose different directions to go in, instead of min-maxing everything.

As Blizzard said in a recent interview, most Blizzard game players will find the quickest, most efficient, and most of the time the most boring possible way to achieve something. The issue is players don't play to have fun anymore, they play to collect and own bigger numbers than everyone else. I prefer BC private servers nowadays, but don't get the time to play.


----------



## xvi (Mar 10, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> I loved the big raids and pvp with the ranking system. I hated the arena  Plus didn't feel like paying blizzard 10 euros a month + 20-30 euros for every expansion. I mean what's the latest? pandas? come on


Warlords of Draenor. There's, like, uh.. a time machine and, uh, you go back to an earlier version of outlands or something. It's alright content-wise. A bit buggy though.



Ahhzz said:


> If I understand correctly, there's not even talent trees any more? I guess I just didn't understand why so much that was working, and obviously bringing in the money, had to change... *sigh* old people don't do well with change heheh


Talent trees are still there, technically, just they don't have as big of an impact as they used to. Blizzard didn't want people to feel there was only one or two types of build to use. They wanted players to feel that they could spec their character however they liked without being punished with lower DPS. There are still "mandatory" talents, but it's not the end of the world if you don't pick them. Typically, talents are situational.



RCoon said:


> They wanted more subscribers, and in order to fend off other MMO's, they had to streamline and cater to the more casual style of play, which all the other MMO's had in their favour. WotLK was their best plateau of player subs, and as soon as Cata hit (note that cata had an extremely rushed raid), all the new-player friendly stuff came in.
> 
> Dungeon queues were a head in the right direction, but Raid Finder and things of similar ilk, such as everyone getting epics thrown at them left right and center, everyone farming the same two reputation with factions to get "that particular best in slot enchant". Basically everyone was doing the same challenges as everyone else. There was no real personable development, you were just doing the shame stuff as everyone else.
> 
> ...


I actually liked Cata and I agree about the improvements in Warlords. I think Blizzard has taken the fun out of a lot of a healthy number of things to do . Just seems like everything is oversimplified and drawn out to get more play time in. Achievements are no longer difficult or require you to adjust your strategy (example [Maybe He'll Get Dizzy..]), they're just time consuming.


----------



## Daemmon (Mar 10, 2015)

TQ:IT with D2:I mod.
Waiting for 2.2 patch on D3 and Act 4 on PoE.

Yeah, I like ARPGs.

On a side while bored some SoW, Skyrim and Hearthstone


----------



## AsRock (Mar 10, 2015)

Daemmon said:


> TQ:IT with D2:I mod.
> Waiting for 2.2 patch on D3 and Act 4 on PoE.
> 
> Yeah, I like ARPGs.
> ...



few months away that is at the very least.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Mar 10, 2015)

Really liking Dying Light, but I also liked Dead Island a lot. Fun game that has elements taken from so many other games it is a cool mashup.



AsRock said:


> few months away that is at the very least.



I am so burned out on this season of Diablo already. I will play 2.2 when it comes out and see whats up. I played PTR to see the new Wiz sets and they looking cool.


----------



## Daemmon (Mar 10, 2015)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> I am so burned out on this season of Diablo already. I will play 2.2 when it comes out and see whats up. I played PTR to see the new Wiz sets and they looking cool.



Went up to Para 500 on S1, and since S2 had very few changes except on some classes (DH and Monk mainly) I rolled a monk and played for the first week.

That was pretty much it for me.

1 month combined league are coming to PoE in 2 weeks tho, def playing that one.


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 10, 2015)

I need to get back in PoE, but been spending so much time in Defiance.....


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 10, 2015)

starting Hotline Miami 2 and can't stop playing Darkest Dungeon.

Ori and the Blind Forest unlocks in a couple hours.... bought Sid Meier Starships which is out Thursday.


----------



## HossHuge (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm at the final boss battle on Metroid Prime 3.  From the last save to the end takes about 30mins.  Almost finished last night but died just before the Aurora Unit 313.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 11, 2015)

HossHuge said:


> I'm at the final boss battle on *Metroid* Prime 3.  From the last save to the end takes about 30mins.  Almost finished last night but died just before the Aurora Unit 313.



Axiom Verge will be out soon










music is so good


----------



## Super XP (Mar 13, 2015)

F.E.A.R.Online & L4D2 
Waiting for the New DOOM, RAGE & L4D3 PC Games. Oh and a new METRO Game hopefully. 
Was playing Diablo 3, but got borred after loads of hours.


----------



## DinaAngel (Mar 13, 2015)

Been playing dragon Ball xenoverse and got all the ultimates and 3 sets of dragonballs and got to level 80 so that's rewarding.

And I have my base I'm building in planet explorers in adventure mode. Finally beat the alien spaceship with my boat.

Also been playing dota 2 with @Maban  and lots of funsies.

Also I might finally beat the game factorio been so frustrated making the base so efficiently organized.

Choice of robots is a awesome text based game on steam.

Been thinking on if black flag that's on sale atm is good or not but the user score was conflicting anyone recommend it?


----------



## denixius (Mar 13, 2015)

Total War: Attila and World of Warcraft. But sometimes Battlefield 4 too.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Mar 14, 2015)

Im playing currently shit out of Dungeon of The endless with my brother,but we still looking for 2 mates to play it,the really hardcore pods(too bad u cant save multiplayer game so its time consuming depending on speed and strategy it takes average 3h to finish 11floors)So if anyone has passion for DOTE u can pm me we gonna arrange times and date UK time zone.(Languages we speak in case if we will use microphone are LAT,RUS,ENG,but chat is option aswell) But if not im happy to share it anyway


----------



## Cvrk (Mar 14, 2015)

Toked down the Abyssal High Dragon. It was medium difficulty. Most of my party for some reason has fire resistant gear.






At first for this Dragon it was Cole ,Varric , Cassandra and me. I had 2 fights without success .Some may say 2 rogues are not a good party combo. It may be true,while doing random quests 2 rogues in a party is an OP mix, with dragons things are not the same. Also Abyssal Dragon had easily anticipating moves. It's important to learn the pattern so you can counter attack at the right moment with the right skill. 

The Kaltenzahn in Emprise du Lion region was hard,up until the point were i got the right party. Tried different combinations,it was almost but not quite there. Managed to take 70% of HP before all of the HP pots ran out. I had Vivienne do some "rift damage",Blackwall serious dps and tanking my character just giving barrier every minute and i played active on Cassandra. I learn this the hard way .It was impossible for me to take down the Vinsomer in Storm Coast region until i tocked control of Cassandra and did the proper tanking myself. The game AI does not tank right. You have to do it yourself. Vinsomer was very easy with electric gear resistance and good tanking.





I trying  2 fights with Highland Ravager in Emprise du Lion.Got killed ,even with all my fire gear . A lvl 23 strong dragon,i am yet to conquer him.

I managed to trigger some new cutscenes with Leliana. I did a side quest for here, something about The Divine Justinia V . Also new cutscene with Ironbull he need me to oversee him say farewell to his companions. Yes...i chose to let the Chargers to die. Had to...


----------



## Jaffakeik (Mar 14, 2015)

I killed 2 dragons on my 1st
*playthrough*





Cvrk said:


> Toked down the Abyssal High Dragon. It was medium difficulty. Most of my party for some reason has fire resistant gear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cvrk (Mar 14, 2015)

I don't understand. What do you mean first playthrough ? I only have one playthrough,after witch i am deleting the game. Once i finish it,there is no more point.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Mar 14, 2015)

thats what i mean 1st playthrough and deleted it aswell. I never said I did any 2nd attemts
Because how else u gonna call 1st playthrough? I think its called 1st playthrough


----------



## Cvrk (Mar 14, 2015)

You did not like the game ?


----------



## scevism (Mar 14, 2015)

Playing COD Advance Warfare. And Grid Autosport + Titanfall


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 15, 2015)

Still playing Bulletstorm. Why oh why they had to fuck up the weapons. A game with name "Bulletstorm" and you get weapons with max loadout of 20 grenades or 25 bullets, so you have to interact with damn drop pods all the freaking time. And this is from people who made fantastic Painkiller...

The environments are just breathtaking and doing combos is kinda fun, but it just doesn't push me to keep on playing because of the weapons...


----------



## Cvrk (Mar 15, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> Still playing Bulletstorm.



One of the most fun games i have ever played! I don't think it could go on my top 10,cuz there other's with better story line etc...However Bullestorm is unique. Why ? Because it's a shooter. Foe me only Modern Warfare 1-3 kept me interested. Always wanted to see were Captain price and Soap will end up next.
In Bulletstorm the story ,yet a very short one, keeps you going. Wanna find out how it's all gonna play out next. And there is never ever a dull moment. The witty dialog is great. There vulgar but in a good "mercenary/ soldiers-ish" kind of way. When the game finished all i wanted was to play the sequel. Would love to find out more,i mean they get stranded in space in that space pod. Just Trishka & Grayson Hunt. And that Trishka,one of the best female characters i've ever encountered in gaming.
Problem is most game reviewing websites had given the game a bad or mediocre score. That does not help the publishers want to go ahead and create Bullestrom 2.

EDIT: I am reinstalling the game!


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 15, 2015)

I haven't read any reviews of it, but the weapons thing just isn't cool. Painkiller was fine on the other hand even though i prefer fluid level combat and not segmented one (where you get locked to a level segment until you kill all incoming enemies).


----------



## TrainingDummy (Mar 15, 2015)

I've been playing Unturned, Guns of Icarus Online , Assassins Creed: Freedom Cry, and I'm starting Killer is Dead tomorrow,


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 15, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> And this is from people who made fantastic Painkiller...



You're right about that! I'm going to have to fire up Painkiller again. What a fun game!


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 15, 2015)

Playing Uru Complete Chronicles soon


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 15, 2015)

Ok, so I've just finished Bulletstorm. It was alright. Somewhere on the level of Alien Rage. It would have been quite a lot better if they'd drop those stupid Drop pods, loaded up more ammo and tossed more enemies at the player without segmented levels. Now that would be pretty badass. Guns blazing all over the place in a one big mega carnage. Oh and only being able to carry just 3 weapons where regular rifle is mandatory is also silly in a game like this. Give me access to all 10 or whatever it was weapons and let me orchestrate my own carnage concert.

Anyway, it was ok, but could have been so much better if they'd make things I've complained about a bit differently. Recommended, if you get it cheap in some deal.


----------



## BiggieShady (Mar 15, 2015)

Levelling all classes to 70 in diablo 3 reaper of souls ... must try new actives and pasives


----------



## Cvrk (Mar 16, 2015)

*Dragon Age: Inquisition*

*Maybe spoilers ahead

*
Finally made it to The Hissing Wastes






This for me was the last area before the ending. Had not previously discovered or did any other quest here. The Hissing Wastes is the smallest of all regions with the fewest quests. In full party at lvl 23-22 and top gear items i finished the area in 5 tedious hours (i read the letters,notes,books that i find). "Notes on the Waste" was hard,and unfortunately not very rewarding and also toked me the longest to complete.
In this area i had the pleasure to confront this old lady.
High Dragon Sandy Howler.





All High Dragons are female gender. And the ones that are asleep are the most dangerous.
Then it woke up




and this happened




At the time i was looking for The Tomb of Fairel,wondering were the Hissing Waste dragon is.....and there she was! Varric pointed her out to me.
At first i thought this could be the worst party combination for a dragon slaying. Turns out i was right. Toked me 15 minutes. All the potions that i had on me. And my entire party kept dying on me all the time. I played active on Cassandra. Because my gear was so strong,i managed to take Sandy Howler down on the first try.

My final dragon was Highland Raveger. Sleeping like a baby. You can hear he snoring.





We had to wake her up,to get things done.




as you can see she was not pleased about it





Did it in one try...and it was a complete pleasure. So much time and preparation to face this beauty! Battling these gorgeous dragons has been a privilege. Makes Skyrim dragons look like overgrown normal mobs . They were so alive and present. Here you feel the dragons "danger" with each and every one of them having different tactics. Different resistances,and weaknesses. One better then the other, destroying the environment around them as you try to fight them.

As the game ends you have to go to Mythal Temple.





Here you meet a dear old friend.





Morrigan is not happy about this





***She is my number one character in the entire Dragon Age series. Her story throughout all of the games is fascinating.





I let Morrigan drink from the Well of Sorrows. If i ever play the game again,probably do the same (or not). It was the most calculated decision. ***Reason why i  couldn't play Mass Effect again.Once i make a decision,i thinking about it and then do it. Playing the game over and over taking different decisions for the sake of versatility,is not me.

"I wish you had drank from the well" she said to me . Just shows just how brilliant the writers of the game are.





And my final battle. With my final party combination. No idea it was going to end here ,and these were the characters i would be facing The Red Lyirium Dragon & Corypheus!





The level of difficulty was medium and my gear was completely OP! The final battle was easy. Still fighting the dragon i had to take control of Cassandra,we were getting our butts kicked. The bots have no idea how to properly tank.
Game completion time about 112 hours. At the end of my calculation this number turned up....



Dragon Age Origins definitely the start of an amazing game! It got a bit rusty along the way with Dragon Age 2. Can never complain about DA2, looking at other titles in it's genre is still a solid experience.
Inquisition however is the cherry on top of the cake. The story has so much depth, game cutscenes full of emotion, great voice acting. The game makes you feel that you got a purpose, integrating you into its story. The graphics are more than gorgeous even for 2015 standards. **My print screens are miserable**
Even when fighting almost the same mobs,rift monsters or red templars, the settings of the battle are different,the surrounding area is different ,constantly forcing you to somehow adapt in skill usage and potions of every party member. Only Mass Effect (with staggering all tree games) and DA Inquisition gives you this uniqueness.
Dragon Age Inquisition is the BEST game of the series.








*****The multiplayer experience is bad.


----------



## z1tu (Mar 16, 2015)

Cvrk said:


> *****The multiplayer experience is bad.


I actually like the multiplayer experience....it lacks content, sure, but the potential is huge!


----------



## Cvrk (Mar 16, 2015)

z1tu said:


> I actually like the multiplayer experience....it lacks content, sure, but the potential is huge!


It does have huge potential. But we are speaking about the future ,what may become. In the present you need money to buy gear...item mall shopping...witch i don't like. Repetitive stuff,and while it will add 20 more hours to gameplay,that is it. Compared to the single player experience it dwarfs itself.Sadly


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 16, 2015)

I've been playing Evolve, H1Z1, and Far Cry 4 (_I've not played it in over a month due to traveling_). I really want to like Evolve, but it gets old quick. I can play it for around an hour at a time. I hate playing the monster, because it's 3rd person and I have no idea what I'm hitting. All of the maps look the same with the same creatures/monsters. The only dlc that I can see that will save this game is L4D3... hehehe But I guess I'll keep playing it and hope the DLC at the end of the month is worth it. Plus, it plays pretty good on my ROG ASUS G75VW laptop with GTX670m, and again an hour at a time it's ok.


----------



## HossHuge (Mar 17, 2015)

Went to the library with my wife the other day and picked up Sniper Elite 3 for x-box.  I think I'm enjoying it more than the second one (Which I also got for free when they were giving them away on Steam).


----------



## RCoon (Mar 17, 2015)

HossHuge said:


> Went to the library with my wife the other day and picked up Sniper Elite 3 for x-box.



Your library loans/sells games?!


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 17, 2015)

Nothing. Gotta work two Sundays straight


----------



## FYFI13 (Mar 17, 2015)

Arma 2 (Wasteland, Overpoch), Arma 3 (Invade & Annex, King of the Hill, Wasteland) and sometimes CSGO.


----------



## HossHuge (Mar 17, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Your library loans/sells games?!




Loans.  According to this there are 337 X-box 360/One games available.  It also has 419 PlayStation 3/4 and 210 Wii games.

The Edmonton Public Library was voted Library of the Year in 2014.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 17, 2015)

Started playing *Lichdom:Battlemage*. Love the concept, hate the execution. As much as I hate wizardry in games and I always pick swords instead, I've decided to give this game a try. While basic concept is interesting, they made the crafting and eqiping so horribly idiotic I still have zero clue what the hell I'm doing with the crafting. It has gone so bad I had to restart the game because I've ended up with no upgrades and shittiest spells. I just don't understand how could they've complicated it so much and provided zero usable info. And I thought Remmeber Me had way too complex combo crafting. This one outdoes it million times.

I guess I'll have to backup saves and start fiddling with it...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 17, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> Started playing *Lichdom:Battlemage*. Love the concept, hate the execution. As much as I hate wizardry in games and I always pick swords instead, I've decided to give this game a try. While basic concept is interesting, they made the crafting and eqiping so horribly idiotic I still have zero clue what the hell I'm doing with the crafting. It has gone so bad I had to restart the game because I've ended up with no upgrades and shittiest spells. I just don't understand how could they've complicated it so much and provided zero usable info. And I thought Remmeber Me had way too complex combo crafting. This one outdoes it million times.
> 
> I guess I'll have to backup saves and start fiddling with it...


 
I briefly thought about this after seeing it on GOG (I think), but now your funny epxlanation (I'm sorry, I had to laugh when I read it) of how frustrating it is has made me think twice.


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 17, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> Started playing *Lichdom:Battlemage*. Love the concept, hate the execution. As much as I hate wizardry in games and I always pick swords instead, I've decided to give this game a try. While basic concept is interesting, they made the crafting and eqiping so horribly idiotic I still have zero clue what the hell I'm doing with the crafting. It has gone so bad I had to restart the game because I've ended up with no upgrades and shittiest spells. I just don't understand how could they've complicated it so much and provided zero usable info. And I thought Remmeber Me had way too complex combo crafting. This one outdoes it million times.
> 
> I guess I'll have to backup saves and start fiddling with it...


Gotta agree with you here.... I really wanted to enjoy it as well, but found it just annoying.... I guess I need to give it another swing, but....not right now.


----------



## Cvrk (Mar 17, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> Started playing *Lichdom:Battlemage*. Love the concept, hate the execution.



It's bad. It's really bad. When i started playing it,i thought it will be the most amazing game


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 17, 2015)

Well, I can tell you one thing, If I let game upgrade my spells and all that shit it works waaaaaay better. Right now I have some quite decent spells. Combining them together (freezing+fire) does massive damage.


----------



## Cvrk (Mar 17, 2015)

Sure.......
I was more talking about the fact that you kill same mobs over and over, a few boss fights,and game is over. Extremely repetitive, a poorly made story line...if you can call it story line. Running around in a circle,the maps all look the same, spamming the same skills over and over...it all gets old very fast. 
And if i did not have great expectations....but i did have them! I though it will be amazing. It just didn't


----------



## GLD (Mar 17, 2015)

I played some of Sniper Elite 3 for the first time yesterday. I set it to High with motion blur off using Mantle. It looked awesome and played so smooth, flawless even. The Mantle is the real deal on a AMD rig!!!


----------



## Cvrk (Mar 17, 2015)

I am buying this.  http://www.gog.com/game/apotheon
Looks good. And if i don't like it i can always return it.  Will report back to tell you if it's good or not.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 17, 2015)

Cvrk said:


> I am buying this.  http://www.gog.com/game/apotheon
> Looks good. And if i don't like it i can always return it.  Will report back to tell you if it's good or not.



it is good


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 18, 2015)

Cvrk said:


> Sure.......
> I was more talking about the fact that you kill same mobs over and over, a few boss fights,and game is over. Extremely repetitive, a poorly made story line...if you can call it story line. Running around in a circle,the maps all look the same, spamming the same skills over and over...it all gets old very fast.
> And if i did not have great expectations....but i did have them! I though it will be amazing. It just didn't



Though the levels look amazing. Just like Bulletstorm, this is by far the strongest point, level visuals.


----------



## Guitar (Mar 19, 2015)

Been playing CS:GO a bit, but only Office competitive really. Not being serious, don't really care about rank anymore. Put down Heroes and Generals...want to get to Recon for the sniper rifle but it's just a grind and boring me. 

Got invited to the Fortnite alpha today, can't wait for that.


----------



## Cvrk (Mar 19, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> Though the levels look amazing. Just like Bulletstorm, this is by far the strongest point, level visuals.


I know ,right? Crywere engine does the trick. The visuals do look amazing. And i am not having fun with Apotheon. I find the game to be hard....for some reason.


----------



## DuWo1fy (Mar 19, 2015)

Knight Online, and it's the best PvP game ever made in my opinion


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 19, 2015)

Taking a short break from Attila Total War, and finally playing Watch Dogs.  I have to say, it's very fun, and I don't appear to be having any of the graphical problems or quality problems I read so much about.  Maybe cuz it's patched?

When I hear of problem games, I usually wait 6 months (or sometimes more in this case) and don't encounter such problems.


----------



## denixius (Mar 19, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Taking a short break from Attila Total War, and finally playing Watch Dogs.  I have to say, it's very fun, and I don't appear to be having any of the graphical problems or quality problems I read so much about.  Maybe cuz it's patched?
> 
> When I hear of problem games, I usually wait 6 months (or sometimes more in this case) and don't encounter such problems.



I love that game open world feature. If I remember true, you can reach everywhere with your phone. Like Person of Interest. 

By the way, I'm started to play Elder Scrolls Online. But, the game repairing itself. I guess some files are broken.


----------



## HossHuge (Mar 23, 2015)

So pissed off right now.  I'm at the very end of a mission in Sniper Elite 3 and all I have to do is pick up intel off a dead guy to complete it but every time I walk close to him I die.  2 hours down the drain.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 23, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Taking a short break from Attila Total War, and finally playing Watch Dogs.  I have to say, it's very fun, and I don't appear to be having any of the graphical problems or quality problems I read so much about.  Maybe cuz it's patched?
> 
> When I hear of problem games, I usually wait 6 months (or sometimes more in this case) and don't encounter such problems.



graphics were not the problem with that game.

Aiden wasn't a good character
the cliche story
they never do anything interesting with the hacking
the city is boring
the driving is too floaty
5 years to make this mediocre game
Mafia II did it better.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 23, 2015)

@BumbleBee...THAT's what it reminds me of in terms of gameplay!

  I do seem to remember a big to-do over the graphics not being even close to E3 though, with lots of complaints.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 23, 2015)

Playing a bit of Cities: Skylines. I think the initial luster has worn off for me. I am certain that its a problem with variety in the "end game". Most of the time i spent later on in game when building a city was fixing traffic problems; one way roads or re planning zones, adding in roundabouts or junctions ect. There isn't much of a difference if i wanted to make another city, the map would be different and that would determine the shape of my city but much of it would be the same in terms of looks. Maybe more themes would be better, some different terrain or something. Steam workshop helps immensely with building variety but lots of the time cities look like each other.

Played a bit of BF:Hardline on my friends PS4 and i can equivocally say that i am glad i do not own a PS4. Graphics are poor, they look worse than when i played BF4 on the PC and the specs i used where a 2500k and a amd 6850! The lack of anti alaising is fucking awful in that game giving me headaches and the film grain and blur are fucking obnoxious. There is also a problem with weapon models in game being FAR TO LARGE, field of view is small but not the so small i feel sick. Its a fucking bad trend that developers are having to use a small field of view to bump up the frame rate. GTA V motorbikes in 1st person are impossible for me to use due to the FOV. The game just isn't that great, some of the BF4 problems still exist but it mostly works due to a now mature engine and that might be enough for some people. The PS4 version has a lot of people playing like they are not used to BF games. Most people play conquest and the variety of weapons, vehicles and maps is just not as good as the last 3 BF games. None of the new modes are special enough to warrant being a separate game and the theme is ruined completely by being a poor mans imitation of the other battlefield games, they went for cop and robbers but its just paramilitaries with no cool special themed weapons so ends up being a poor mans BF4.

EDIT: Forgot that i had also been trying to finish off Shadowrun: Dragonfall, i am at the APEX AI part and its rather hard with the current choice of crew and loadout i have. You spend ages in the matrix in this section too.


----------



## Countryside (Mar 23, 2015)

Hitting Fifa Online 3 and Metro Last light redux.


----------



## z1tu (Mar 23, 2015)

BumbleBee said:


> graphics were not the problem with that game.
> 
> Aiden wasn't a good character
> the cliche story
> ...


I find the city more alive than in GTA games for example, can't compare it with Mafia as I never liked the series. Hacking is ok, I realize they could have done more with it but saying there isn't anything interesting to do with it is a bit of a stretch. The time it took them to make this game is irrelevant to me, as the person playing the game because I never had any expectations of it.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 24, 2015)

I suck so bad at this game. This week's review title


----------



## RCoon (Mar 26, 2015)

It's happening!


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 26, 2015)

Offloading off the Thumb drive right now , Looks like Boid and Bioshock finished thru the day, so definitely some easy-going evenings ahead


----------



## HossHuge (Mar 26, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> Offloading off the Thumb drive right now , Looks like Boid and Bioshock finished thru the day, so definitely some easy-going evenings ahead



Hey @Ahhzz, Have you played Bioshock 2?  And if you have,  did you try the DLC, Minerva's Den?

It's real good!


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 27, 2015)

HossHuge said:


> Hey @Ahhzz, Have you played Bioshock 2?  And if you have,  did you try the DLC, Minerva's Den?
> 
> It's real good!


I did play BS2, but not Minerva's. I'll have to check it out, thanks   Played a bit, trying to get back in the Bioshock routine  Been a while!


----------



## Msrp (Mar 27, 2015)

Currently GTA IV and League of Legends.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 27, 2015)

Deponia: The Complete Jouney (just started).  I expect to play Valkyria Chronicles after that.  Both are currently on sale at Steam.


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 27, 2015)

Bioshock infinity (Thanks @rtwjunkie !!), Boid (Thanks NextPowerUp!!!), and Pillars of Eternity (Thanks @Ahhzz & the rest of the Kickstarters!!!  )


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 27, 2015)

Call of Juarez: Gunslinger and Watch Dogs. Mostly captured by Gunslinger tgough. Old school boss fights which ramp up the difficulty quite a bit from regular gameplay are a nice throwback! I love the atmosphere!!


----------



## RCoon (Mar 27, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Call of Juarez: Gunslinger



Oh man,  I really liked that game. Loved the story throughout the game despite it being very simple, and it just felt like good old fashioned fun. I think I enjoyed it so much I completed it in two evening's worth of sessions!


----------



## Frick (Mar 27, 2015)

Tried my hand at Thief, and it actually runs very well on my system on 1680 x 1050 @ normal settings. Pretty much never dips below 40, usually hovers in the 50's. To bad the CPU/motherboard suck at overclocking.

The game though .... as a long time Thief fan I'm ... well I'm trying to be positive, and there are some great things but ... mash "e" to pry open windows? Blink instead of jump? Way to much goth mascara? And it's way, way to bright and seriously no jumping? It's not as bad as I thought it would be, but it is pretty bloddy bad. And Stephen Russell would have worked great as a voice actor as this Garrett is not exactly a young pup as I understand it, and wait did wikipedia just tell me it's not even the same Garrett? 

Good grief.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 27, 2015)

@Frick All true points. You may have to do like I did. I decided to just play it for what it was, and not consider it part of the Thief games. Once I just played it for what it is, as a game that just happened to be called Thief, i actually enjoyed the hell out of it! Hopefully that works for you as it did for me. I couldn't stop till I had finished it completely.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 28, 2015)

finished Ori and the Blind Forest and started playing Resident Evil Revelations 2.

one of my favourite merchants in video games.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Mar 28, 2015)

Bloodborne on PS4 im hopeless for me its even more difficult than DS2 but combat system is much more fun  than in DS games.And just bought Pillars of eternity cant wait to jump into it.


----------



## Frick (Mar 28, 2015)

@rtwjunkie Yah I really should try that ... but it's hard when I can stand less than 2 yards behind a guard holding a torch and still be invisible.







I tried to make them hear me, and they did hear me after I had run around in circles for a bit. Really running. This is only the prolouge, it's not so bad when you turn off all the aids and magical highlights and whatever and ramp up the difficulty, but ... there are many bad eggs to swallow imo.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 28, 2015)

Frick said:


> The game though .... as a long time Thief fan I'm ... well I'm trying to be positive, and there are some great things but ... mash "e" to pry open windows? Blink instead of jump? Way to much goth mascara? And it's way, way to bright and seriously no jumping? It's not as bad as I thought it would be, but it is pretty bloddy bad. And Stephen Russell would have worked great as a voice actor as this Garrett is not exactly a young pup as I understand it, and wait did wikipedia just tell me it's not even the same Garrett?


Mashing E to pry I think is because that animation serves as a loading screen.  By having to smash, its giving it more time to load the next scene.  The same goes for moving that board.

 I remember jumping a lot but I guess they could have been scripted (e.g. jump to rope, jump off of rope, jump up to ledge, etc.).  I guess I really didn't notice it because it is a stealth game.  Jumping is a highly visible action.

The asylum is the only truly dark part of the game much like it was in Deadly Shadows.  The first few missions are pretty well lit except for occasional shadows to hide in.

Garrett is probably in his thirties or forties.



Frick said:


> @rtwjunkie Yah I really should try that ... but it's hard when I can stand less than 2 yards behind a guard holding a torch and still be invisible.
> 
> I tried to make them hear me, and they did hear me after I had run around in circles for a bit. Really running. This is only the prolouge, it's not so bad when you turn off all the aids and magical highlights and whatever and ramp up the difficulty, but ... there are many bad eggs to swallow imo.


Are you playing on the hardest difficulty?    Also, that part is specifically designed for you to be able to follow them because there is no alternative route there.


----------



## Frick (Mar 28, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Mashing E to pry I think is because that animation serves as a loading screen.  By having to smash, its giving it more time to load the next scene.  The same goes for moving that board.



Possibly, still don't like it.



> I remember jumping a lot but I guess they could have been scripted (e.g. jump to rope, jump off of rope, jump up to ledge, etc.).  I guess I really didn't notice it because it is a stealth game.  Jumping is a highly visible action.



It removes a LOT of the freedom this kind of game should have. I can't jump over a carrier or boxes to reach my goal unless the game is scripted for it.


> Garrett is probably in his thirties or forties.



Exactly.



> Are you playing on the hardest difficulty?    Also, that part is specifically designed for you to be able to follow them because there is no alternative route there.



Aye I am. The screenshot was just to illustrate that I'm able to stand a few yards from a torch and the gem, which btw only has three settings, is fully black.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 28, 2015)

Started playing Dungeon Keeper Gold from GOG. Haven't played it when it was the thing so now I'm playing it. It's nice though a bit repetitive. Hoard the minions, train them tilly ou run out of money and attack in a giant steamrolling formation


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 28, 2015)

Still i mostly play Aion still, but also been doing Alan Wake lately and more Life is Strange, and Wolfenstein: The New Order


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 28, 2015)

Totally forgot about Life is strange that got the second episode several days ago. I wish there was a notification for episode where you buy the whole series. It just updates silently and that's it.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 28, 2015)

Is Life is Strange any good?


----------



## Ferrum Master (Mar 28, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Is Life is Strange any good?



I haven't played the second ep, bought the whole... I am busy with with Final Fantasy XIII, I am starting to hate it as much it takes place on my PC... But for the sake of FF series completion... I will finish that crap.

There are pluses and minuses... The story didn't take off much in part one, there are stereotypical things and the char development kind of lacks depth. But hey... it is only part one... There could be many surprises.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 28, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Is Life is Strange any good?



The first episode was very good. It's a sort of point and click adventure that kinda plays like The Walking Dead but has entirely different theme. It also has time reversing mechanic which is interesting. And the visuals are just jaw dropping.

You can check my brief review here: https://rejzor.wordpress.com/2015/02/04/life-is-strange/ (with images to give you a rough idea how it looks). For around 20 € and if you like adventures it's an excellent option imo.


----------



## Cvrk (Mar 28, 2015)

Shame that Pillars of Eternity is not one of the main titles of 2015. It very well should be. It has been a long time since i have seen such a well polished game. Sure Dragon  Age Inquisition is one of these games,but it comes from a company that has all the money they need, bringing a title that everybody expects to be this much "well polished" and much more even.
Obsidian Entertainment, has done so good with Pillars of Eternity. This game is worth every penny http://www.gog.com/game/pillars_of_eternity_hero_edition And it is an expensive penny. At 41 euros is more expensive then Inquisition. But this delivers a different feeling,with different gameplay. So it's hard to compare the two in terms of value.
Pillars of Eternity is one of the best pc game exclusive of the year. I am already 4 hours in the game,and i am loving it !


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 29, 2015)

Jesus christ Dungeon Keeper sucks. It was fine in the first few levels but now I was so pissed at this crap I just stopped playing it. The stupid Ai has its mind of its own and if that's not bad enough, everything goes to shit when you run out of money. And despite having a massive pile of it in fron tof me to dig, not a single asshole Imp is digging it. WTF!? Not to mention there seems to be some shitty enemy dungeon somewhere but none of my fuckers obey me anyway so whats the freaking point. I don't know if it's this GOG version that is bugged but this is absolutely unplaybale (along with horrifyingly low framerate).


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 29, 2015)

Cvrk said:


> Shame that Pillars of Eternity is not one of the main titles of 2015. It very well should be. It has been a long time since i have seen such a well polished game. Sure Dragon  Age Inquisition is one of these games,but it comes from a company that has all the money they need, bringing a title that everybody expects to be this much "well polished" and much more even.
> Obsidian Entertainment, has done so good with Pillars of Eternity. This game is worth every penny http://www.gog.com/game/pillars_of_eternity_hero_edition And it is an expensive penny. At 41 euros is more expensive then Inquisition. But this delivers a different feeling,with different gameplay. So it's hard to compare the two in terms of value.
> Pillars of Eternity is one of the best pc game exclusive of the year. I am already 4 hours in the game,and i am loving it !




I was thinking of picking it up i got divinity original sin as well. because these games remind me of NWN 1 and 2, im also looking at Ori and woolfe. but those might come next paycheck.


----------



## Cvrk (Mar 29, 2015)

Solaris17 said:


> I was thinking of picking it up



Depending on how much money you have,consider you choice wisely!
I don't know witch one is more difficult . Divinity , or PoE. Divinity for me was to hard. And i find this one hard as well, on easy settings. I am not good at this type of games. There different mechanics here at work.
In free to explore games like Dragon Age or Skyrim you can always stumble upon a very difficult area. You know you are int he wrong place if the mob is red,or something indicating it is higher lvl than you. Also you get killed to fast,and the mob does huge damage. However in such games as mentioned above these are not mistakes. There actually very encouraged by the game. You'r supposed to explore. Uncover every single rock or cave. The mobs can even be killed will enough patience and tactics. It's all awesome and rewarding in various ways.
NOT the case in Divinity or PoE. So far in Pillars of Eternity things for me are sad. This game does not encourage exploration.
*SPOILER / Example*: You're supposed to get to one place to another. You're entire party gets killed (plot twist it's supposed to happen). If you take any path then the one you supposed to, you get killed! And by instinct you will try to explore,but you will get killed 1-5 times depending on how stubborn you are. There like two bandits and a wolf. You get killed in one hit, you don't even have time to react. Same happens with full party if you stray from the path later in game . The mobs are insanely hard. It only lets you kill those mobs when you take on the quest maybe 10 hours later. These games(Divinity & PoE) let you explore ,but at the same time they don't .

Other then that Pillar of Destiny is very expensive for what it offers. I think it would be a very good game if it would cost 10 euros max. It's like you are playing an  1080p HD enchated version of Bladurs Gates or Icewind Dale. Be careful, there just to many game mechanics dating back that era: map visibility after an area has been explored, hot skill bar, targeting (camera) system, lack of voice acting etc. This is a 41 euros + VAT game.  I get it, the game builds a distinctive atmosphere when adding writing on a scroll next to a image instead of an cutscene. But there is more voice acting in Icewind Dale then there is in this game! It  has to many old not polished or not revamped game mechanics . And all this for 41 euros or an insanely 84 if you get the Champion Edition.

Divinity Original Sin was crisp and brand new from top to bottom. You felt like you were playing a new age game. And if you could get past the overall game difficulty you were left with a 10 out of 10 superb pc game!  Not the same can be said about Pillars of Eternity.
After my personal 15 hours of gameplay , 41 euros is  way to much! Maybe you should wait for a solid discount.


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 30, 2015)

Cvrk said:


> Depending on how much money you have,consider you choice wisely!
> I don't know witch one is more difficult . Divinity , or PoE. Divinity for me was to hard. And i find this one hard as well, on easy settings. I am not good at this type of games. There different mechanics here at work.
> In free to explore games like Dragon Age or Skyrim you can always stumble upon a very difficult area. You know you are int he wrong place if the mob is red,or something indicating it is higher lvl than you. Also you get killed to fast,and the mob does huge damage. However in such games as mentioned above these are not mistakes. There actually very encouraged by the game. You'r supposed to explore. Uncover every single rock or cave. The mobs can even be killed will enough patience and tactics. It's all awesome and rewarding in various ways.
> NOT the case in Divinity or PoE. So far in Pillars of Eternity things for me are sad. This game does not encourage exploration.
> ...



I agree and disagree here. I do agree that Pillar of Eternity is a bit over priced. I backed it at the KS level, and felt that I may have put a bit much in it myself. My recommendation is to wait a small number of months (I expect), as it should come down. However, I do feel that 10 euros is WAY too low for this game. There a LOT of time in the game, over 70 hours expected, and that's NOT a 10 euro game within 2-3 years. Check out the reviews, check with @RCoon , then make your call. If you loved any of the Baldur's Gate era games, you love this one.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Mar 30, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> I agree and disagree here. I do agree that Pillar of Eternity is a bit over priced. I backed it at the KS level, and felt that I may have put a bit much in it myself. My recommendation is to wait a small number of months (I expect), as it should come down. However, I do feel that 10 euros is WAY too low for this game. There a LOT of time in the game, over 70 hours expected, and that's NOT a 10 euro game within 2-3 years. Check out the reviews, check with @RCoon , then make your call. If you loved any of the Baldur's Gate era games, you love this one.


I bought pillars for 19.99£ from CJS-cdkeys because on steam it was too pricey,but game is worth to play havent played good RPG in a long time.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 30, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> I agree and disagree here. I do agree that Pillar of Eternity is a bit over priced. I backed it at the KS level, and felt that I may have put a bit much in it myself. My recommendation is to wait a small number of months (I expect), as it should come down. However, I do feel that 10 euros is WAY too low for this game. There a LOT of time in the game, over 70 hours expected, and that's NOT a 10 euro game within 2-3 years. Check out the reviews, check with @RCoon , then make your call. If you loved any of the Baldur's Gate era games, you love this one.



Content-wise the game is well priced. There are side-quests (and hidden ones) oozing from the floorboards. I think it's a neat halfway gap between Baldur's Gate and Neverwinter Nights. Baldur's gate wasn't very new player friendly, and didn't really make it clear where the hell you should go. Pillars fixes that, tells you exactly which direction to take for your main quest, but offers you dozens of alternative areas to explore, and clearly tells you which map (not the exact location) you should be looking in for a quest's progression. It doesn't hold your hand by any standards, but I think it subtly helps the player along.

Graphics-wise it was a little less than exciting, but hardcore D&D fans don't care about graphics too much. It's still got better graphics than most games fitting into this genre. Not quite Original Sin in terms of fidelity, but I'd say it matches Original Sin for quality of game. They both cater to different niche markets of D&D games, and Pillars is more oldschool. It's an awesome game for sure, but it is a spot overpriced. Certainly not $45, probably closer to $35-40. I didn't pay full price though, I got a discounted copy, and I'm pretty satisfied.

I ballsed up my first character though, started again last night. Monks are not competent tanks unless you build them as such off the bat. I was getting killed in every single fight, ended up making a companion at the Inn, Druid Stag tank, but it still didn't help much. Started again and threw up Constitution and Resilience up to 18 and 16, with a spot of Might for damage, this time as a Dwarf instead of Godlike. Also, don't attempt to play a monk without any armor. You don't need that many wounds to DPS early game


----------



## erixx (Mar 30, 2015)

RIDE  
Stelvio pass was surprise!


----------



## RCoon (Mar 30, 2015)

erixx said:


> RIDE
> Stelvio pass was surprise!



Also an awesome game. Haven't play a bike racing sim since the year 2000. Just feels damn good, although collision physics need work.


----------



## denixius (Mar 30, 2015)

For now, Elder Scrolls Online.

I'm very curious about the below game called Pillars of Eternity. Can you please explain, why I should buy this game? 



Cvrk said:


> Shame that Pillars of Eternity is not one of the main titles of 2015. It very well should be. It has been a long time since i have seen such a well polished game. Sure Dragon  Age Inquisition is one of these games,but it comes from a company that has all the money they need, bringing a title that everybody expects to be this much "well polished" and much more even.
> Obsidian Entertainment, has done so good with Pillars of Eternity. This game is worth every penny http://www.gog.com/game/pillars_of_eternity_hero_edition And it is an expensive penny. At 41 euros is more expensive then Inquisition. But this delivers a different feeling,with different gameplay. So it's hard to compare the two in terms of value.
> Pillars of Eternity is one of the best pc game exclusive of the year. I am already 4 hours in the game,and i am loving it !


----------



## RCoon (Mar 30, 2015)

wolfaust said:


> For now, Elder Scrolls Online.
> 
> I'm very curious about the below game called Pillars of Eternity. Can you please explain, why I should buy this game?



Every played Baldur's Gate, Neverwinter Nights or Icewind Dale?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 30, 2015)

@wolfaust: I predict Pillars of Eternity will be the sleeper hit of the year.


----------



## denixius (Mar 30, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Every played Baldur's Gate, Neverwinter Nights or Icewind Dale?



Yes, I'm still playing these games. If Pillars of Eternity's lore similar with Baldur's Gate, Neverwinter Nights or Icewind Dale, I can buy this game. 



rtwjunkie said:


> @wolfaust: I predict Pillars of Eternity will be the sleeper hit of the year.



I've read the game reviews and they are suggest this game for old-school game fans.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Mar 31, 2015)

Currently playing TERA: Fate of Arun. Grinding for levels, relic pieces for avatar weapons & helping others completing a somewhat daunting task like slaying a BAM & whatnot.


----------



## Frick (Mar 31, 2015)

Cvrk said:


> snip



I haven't played Pillars, but I'd take walls of text over voice acting any day. Well written text does wonders for the ambience and feel of the game. Voiceover is great, but it does makes for a more cinematic experience, which can actually be hurtful. It's exactly the same argument as in books vs movies, or close to it any way. The text snippets in Wasteland 2 adds so much feel to the game that would not have been possible otherwise. One example is smells. It's supremely difficult to convey them with graphics and audio, but well written text can convey anything, and it can be very powerful because it's actually you who create the feeling.


----------



## Cvrk (Mar 31, 2015)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> Currently playing TERA: Fate of Arun. Grinding for levels, relic pieces for avatar weapons & helping others completing a somewhat daunting task like slaying a BAM & whatnot.


what is your class & race ? I had an elf berserker  (lvl 40) and  a human mage(lvl 50+)
I think Tera is the only free to play mmo that is worth playing. The graphics are incomparable to anything out there. And after Tera, you can not go back to a "click to target" system ever again.

Currently playing Mark of the Ninja ,and i can do better then this in terms of score


----------



## Frick (Mar 31, 2015)

SW Republic Commando. Delta 62 has the same voice actor, and voice, as Carth Onasi from Knights of the Old Republic, which is annoying because Carth Onasi is a coward.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 31, 2015)

Pillars of Eternity players *do not double click items to equip them, or you're boned
*
http://forums.obsidian.net/topic/73757-list-of-bugs-that-everyone-should-know-about-game-breaking/


----------



## StartBeforeYouStop (Mar 31, 2015)

League of legends
Starcraft 2
Hearthstone
Arma 3


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Mar 31, 2015)

@Cvrk Currently I only have 1 main character. A level 54 Female Castanic, playing class is Lancer. Server I'm playing is Tempest Reach.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Mar 31, 2015)

And yes, TERA is currently the only P2W MMORPG for now. 2nd would be Blade & Soul, but still in Chinese. No news or updates whether there will be a localized English version of it.


----------



## Cvrk (Mar 31, 2015)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> @Cvrk Currently I only have 1 main character. A level 54 Female Castanic, playing class is Lancer. Server I'm playing is Tempest Reach.





Tsukiyomi91 said:


> And yes, TERA is currently the only P2W MMORPG for now. 2nd would be Blade & Soul, but still in Chinese. No news or updates whether there will be a localized English version of it.


I am in danger of being rude, but why em i not surprised that you have a female castanic . I have an elf female myself. We need to have something good to look at while we play don't we ? 
As for Blade & Soul ,you and the rest of the gaming world is waiting for it,whit just as much anticipation.


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 31, 2015)

I'd rather be waiting no longer for Black Desert  @RCoon  I expect a review any day now!!!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 31, 2015)

Playing the Witcher Series in preparation for the 3rd installment.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Apr 1, 2015)

@Cvrk isn't that a normal thing? Got a number of TERA players who play as their gender counterpart of themselves as the game has some really nice eye candy, if u know what I mean haha xD Mostly are the Elin race. Hardly see got players chose a female Amani in the server I'm playing...


----------



## Cvrk (Apr 1, 2015)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> @Cvrk isn't that a normal thing? Got a number of TERA players who their gender counterpart of themselves as the game has some really nice eye candy, if u know what I mean haha xD Mostly are the Elin race. Hardly see got players chose a female Amani in the server I'm playing...


I Have NEVER seen a female amani in 6 months playing Tera back in 2014. Also the elin is the number one race in Tera because of small hit boxes.
Unlike the popori (with also small hit boxes) the elin have a glitch . And makes the race on purpose overpowered: the elin have longer reach. There hit effect is 1-3 meters in front of them. The most OP is the elin warrior (double swords); and then of course the Reaper class.....


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Apr 1, 2015)

maybe I should add another character, preferably a Female Amani, whereas the class of choice I'm not so sure yet. Most probably I take the Slayer or Berserker... What's your opinion mate? Just asking for suggestions. =w=b


----------



## kikicoco1334 (Apr 1, 2015)

battlefield 4 and hardline are my main game on PC right now 

thinking about getting a wii u but just got a house lol


----------



## Tallencor (Apr 1, 2015)

Loki Heroes of mythology. Probably the worst game I have ever played due to terrible coding and a list of bugs a mile long. But I am still grinding away. Dunno why. Can't stop. Need help.


----------



## Countryside (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 1, 2015)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> maybe I should add another character, preferably a Female Amani, whereas the class of choice I'm not so sure yet. Most probably I take the Slayer or Berserker... What's your opinion mate? Just asking for suggestions. =w=b


berserker.
if it had taunt it would be best tank in game. 
with axe equal to the lvl of my toon i was soloing bams (with very few exceptions) before they nerf em. now it is even easyer


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 2, 2015)

Valkryia Chronicles

Much better, and longer, than I expected.


----------



## RealNeil (Apr 2, 2015)

Playing a lot of Toxikk now that we have more maps to use.


----------



## Schmuckley (Apr 4, 2015)

New Vegas.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 4, 2015)

finished Resident Evil Revelations 2

chipping away at Valkyria Chronicles (long game) and just downloaded The Spatials

http://store.steampowered.com/app/346420/


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 4, 2015)

I heard Revelations 2 had some problems, being nowhere near as optimized as the first one. Any truth to this?

On another note, I need to get into the Resident Evil remaster too.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 4, 2015)

Smite, GTA V, The Walking Dead, Wolfenstein, Borderlands TPS, and a throwback, The Saboteur.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 4, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> I heard Revelations 2 had some problems, being nowhere near as optimized as the first one. Any truth to this?
> 
> On another note, I need to get into the Resident Evil remaster too.



it ran fine other than a little tearing. the game has full video options and feels less like a 3DS port


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 4, 2015)

Heroes and Generals
GTA V (PS4)
UFC EA (PS4)
Rust
Game of Thrones (PS4)
Vindictus


----------



## Cvrk (Apr 5, 2015)

WhiteNoise said:


> Vindictus


I found the camera to be annoying. Had to uninstall the game after a few tedious hours of gameplay.

After i stopped playing Lineage 2, my search for a mmorpg has broth me to installing quite a large number of games from the mmorpg.com top list. I am playing at the moment *Blade & Soul*. Such a huge title in the mmo world. And after 7 hours of gameplay yesterday, Tera Online is still the very best (by ten miles)free to play mmorpg out there.
While the story is interesting Blade & Soul is mediocre. The graphics are not detailed enough, just incredible shinny. For all that bling you get huge fps drops with everything set to max. It has some of the "targeting system" of Tera witch is good. At first you emerge yourself into the story and leveling comes easy. After a while you feel that without the item mall purchases the game will be a hard and tedious one. Just like any other free to play mmorpg out there,if you don't buy stuff you are wasting your time playing.

I played in 2014 Tera Rising for about 6 months i think, never felt that i had to buy something,and my characters were just as strong and well geared as the next players. Sure purchasing items will make your life easier,it's only normal like that. The graphics are amazing,the game using Unreal 3 Engine. Your system specs don't have to be that high (very good optimization).

You will find that Back to Blade & Soul, witch i haven't uninstall just yet,  doesn't really force you to team up with friends. You can solo pretty much everything (not good). The ideea that you must team up with people to do certain tasks is the whole point in a mmo. Tera and Guild Wars 2 understand and accomplish this very well. Another disappointing aspect of B & S is kill stealing. One player attacks a mob and another player (with ranged attack for example) takes it from him.  KS-ing is a huge flaw in mmorpg since forever. It exists even in Tera online unfortunately. Only Guild Wars 2 has a beautiful co op system that pretty much eliminates ks-ing.

EA Games will release the International version in english by the year 2016. Until then if you wanna give Blade & Soul a try, watch this video. The game is completely subtitled in english with the entire lore also in english.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Apr 5, 2015)

Played TERA for almost 3 months now & all I can say it's the better Free2Play MMORPG out there. I've played Dragon Nest & PSO2 before but those 2 aren't even as close as TERA in terms of playability, game engine, learning curve, dependencies towards using real money to gain access to high end items & whatnots. This is what makes TERA the most popular & true-to-it's-core Play 2 Win model in the MMORPG scene. Sure while the community is kinda eccentric, weird & a little crazy, but they're better than those I encountered in Dragon Nest SEA server. Lastly, the most important thing in online game is never tell your nationality or where you come from. 

@Cvrk Hmmm... an official International English release by EA Games... it would be better if they implement the game without the need of Origin, like NFS World.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 6, 2015)

I finally finished Valkyria Chronicles and played a ways into a second play through off the first.  It has 18 chapters and each one can take hours.  The game logged over 30 hours but I know I put well over 50 into it.  I'm really glad Sega ported it to Windows or I would have never played it.


Playing the Steam version of Dirt 3 now.




mlee49 said:


> The Saboteur.


Replayed that game so many times.  A shame it didn't sell well so no sequels.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 11, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Replayed that game so many times.  A shame it didn't sell well so no sequels.



Agreed, it could use an HD update that could rival GTA, Just Cause, Far Cry, or even the Assassins Creed.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 13, 2015)

Just finished Metro LL( in 11 hours) fonally after sitting in my steam for almost 2 years, and now several hours into Assassin's Creed Liberation HD.  This is a very good port of a handheld IMO, becuae I am having no trouble with controls, or gameplay, and the graphics are nearly the level of AC IV.  I love the whole New Orleans in the 1700's thing!


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 13, 2015)

Got about 15 hours into Bioshock (thanks again @rtwjunkie !!), played a little Heroes of the Storm, and too much Defiance: they've got an "Event" Event going, and since I just started a couple of months ago, I missed most of the events, so I'm trying to pick up some of the better items. Also got out and planted the strawberries, cleaned out around a raspberry bush, and some more random yard work   Hate the good weather: requires me to get outside* --  *hiss* the light, it buuuurns!!!!*


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 13, 2015)

@Ahhzz, it sounds like you hate yard work as much as I!!  Too funny: "*it buuuurns*"  Glad to see you're enjoying the Bioshock Infinite game!


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 15, 2015)

Titan souls, cant beat bloody cube-eye


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm playing GTA V at the moment and I may start playing Dirt 3 Complete Edition this weekend.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 15, 2015)

Elite Dangerous which in turn had me buying a new joystick even if i am left handed.

$48 @ Newegg
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...7003&cm_re=thustmaster-_-79-337-003-_-Product


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 15, 2015)

AsRock said:


> Elite Dangerous which in turn had me buying a new joystick even if i am left handed.
> 
> $48 @ Newegg
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...7003&cm_re=thustmaster-_-79-337-003-_-Product


Oh, you're eeeeevvvviiilll....... Frickin'frackin'motherhumpingsonnava


damn. I'm going to get in so much trouble for this.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Apr 15, 2015)

Picked up Pillars of Eternity. Really enjoying it so far.


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 15, 2015)

The patch should have helped considerably with issues people were having. I personally didn't really have any problems, but I haven't played in a couple of weeks. Looking for my GoG patch


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 16, 2015)

So, as the only one on TPU seemingly not playing GTA 5, I figure I'd share what I'm playing.

I decided last night to finally install Ryse: Son of Rome. 4 discs and 26 GB of space later, I started it up. I've only been playing about 20 minutes, but color me impressed!

Why? Well they obviously paid good attention to making it a good port. All screen prompts are focused on keyboard and mouse, and the whole UI is focused on keyboard and mouse. The Cryengine also runs extremely well on my pc, with visuals being glorious and a smooth, constant framerate. I'll give gameplay impressions at a later date.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 16, 2015)

i'm playing Mortal Kombat X.


----------



## Schmuckley (Apr 17, 2015)

New Vegas, w00t w00t!
With tons of mods..texture..everything;It's the best game ever!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 22, 2015)

Went back to an old save in Witcher 2, as I wanted to finish up with the ending I wanted in Witcher 2 before The Wild Hunt releases. I am hoping some of my choices impact the world state when Witcher 3 begins.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 22, 2015)

Achievement hunting in Dragon Age: Origins.


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 22, 2015)

Bought *Killing Floor 2* yesterday. Played two matches and I can't really say it's an Early Access game, it's that well tested and polished.

What I love the most and I hated so much with the original is performance. Unreal Engine 2 in the original just wasn't designed for a game of such scale and it was running really poorly. But KF2, man, I'm running it on Ultra at 1080p and it's smooth as butter on my HD7950. They've really done amazing job with the modified Unreal Engine 3, runs super fast and looks amazing.

Also, the weapons animations are one of the sickest I've seen ever. They are using new high framerate animations and truly, I've never seen so fluid weapon reloading animations in my life. And shooting Zed, if you shoot them in the head, it actually takes chunks out unless it's the low end Zed in which case it tears the whole thing off.

Oh and character customization is also cool. You can switch their dresses, their face accessories and other accesories. I know, but personalization is a nice touch. Can't wait to play it more today...


----------



## Maleko (Apr 22, 2015)

Had Skyrim sitting in my steam account for years, finally got round to playing it! Downloaded a ton of mods and man this game looks sweet still!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 22, 2015)

Maleko said:


> Had Skyrim sitting in my steam account for years, finally got round to playing it! Downloaded a ton of mods and man this game looks sweet still!


 
I predict that it will look very good for awhile, and probably even better, as modders push the envelope of its creaky old game engine.  New content will continue to be added for years too.  Just look at Oblivion: 9 years later people are still producing quality mods for it!


----------



## Maleko (Apr 22, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> I predict that it will look very good for awhile, and probably even better, as modders push the envelope of its creaky old game engine.  New content will continue to be added for years too.  Just look at Oblivion: 9 years later people are still producing quality mods for it!



Defiantly! One thing I love about TES, the modding community is fantastic!


----------



## Toothless (Apr 22, 2015)

Dragon Age 2


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 22, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Dragon Age 2


 
Me too! Just started last night (only 4 years of gathering dust later, LOL).  Not as good as DAO, but definately superior to DAI!


----------



## Toothless (Apr 22, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Me too! Just started last night (only 4 years of gathering dust later, LOL).  Not as good as DAO, but definately superior to DAI!


I've only played DAO and DA2 so far. I like both so far.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 25, 2015)

finished GTA V and started Bloodborne.


----------



## HossHuge (Apr 25, 2015)

BumbleBee said:


> finished GTA V /QUOTE]



100%?


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 25, 2015)

HossHuge said:


> 100%?



no.

I played it on 360 and PS4 already


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 25, 2015)

I've got about half a dozen more achievements left to get in Dragon Age Origins (expect to finish it today or tomorrow) and I think I will finish the game with my Dailish Elf save to import into DA2 because the clan is the same in both games.  Merril encountered in the clan is the only minor character in DAO turned major character in DA2.  It also explains her obsession with the mirror (can't believe I didn't make the connection until a few days ago).


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 25, 2015)

Doing some F1 2012 before pCars and F1 2015 comes out.
Getting ready to play some Race 07 as it's on sale.

On Professional no assist


----------



## Cvrk (Apr 27, 2015)

"Something told me he wasn't about to tell me I'd won the lottery."

"I might have written the book on bad ideas, but Passos wasn't afraid to quote from it."






"I'd killed more cops than cholesterol and still no sign of Becker. It wasn't the first time it dawned on me I should probably have gone over the plan in more detail, but it was too late for that now."






"I had a hole in my second favorite drinking arm, and the only way we were likely to get Fabiana back now was in instalments. Whoever our uninvited guests were... I was about done playing soldiers."


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 27, 2015)

Elite Dangerous and GTA V


----------



## Frick (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 27, 2015)

I got all of the Dragon Age Origins achivements and now I'm playing the whole game through again, doing everything, as a Dailish Elf for the express purpose of importing it into Dragon Age 2.  Also going to finish up the Dragon Age "Last Court" soon too.


----------



## Cvrk (Apr 27, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I got all of the Dragon Age Origins achivements and now I'm playing the whole game through again, doing everything, as a Dailish Elf for the express purpose of importing it into Dragon Age 2.  Also going to finish up the Dragon Age "Last Court" soon too.


Installed origins 2 days ago. ......i uninstalled it today. Something about it me playing it over and over did not make sense. I made for the very first time a female noble human. It was fun and also weird. I was an warrior. I had never been the "tank" .Always played at a mage. The fact that i had to do everything with my right click was bad (moving the character, attacking,selecting the loot).Then i switched the mouse buttons in the settings menu.That kinda improved things.....kinda. Cuz int he inventory/character skill tree etc having the buttons inverted was very bad and awkward.
I finished a few years ago DAO but don't remember having an issue with the mouse buttons. Is it the same in DA2? Cuz since i recently finished DA 3 i know for a fact that i had no problems in the latest installment.
Why does the saves from DAO matter in DA2 ? You must explain to me. DA 2 is a completely different game. The only character from DAO in DA 2 is Witch of the Wiles Flemeth.
Tell me, does it even matter who you play in DAO ? Don't you get the same cutscenes and exact same choices ? I know for sure in DA 3 if you play an elf mage you will have the entire world disapprove of you,and if your a human warrior / fighter / paladin style everyone will love you and always take your side.
Anyways now i need to install DAO again ) ....i've talked about it. I need to play it again


----------



## peche (Apr 27, 2015)

Slowly making my Bank criminal career on payday the heist, pretty interesting game,  I got it free on a bundle or steam giveaway I don’t remember, but is pretty nice game,

I stopped far cry 1  because it's pretty long and gets me bored, as soon I finish this payday I'll start over far cry 1,




Regards,


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 27, 2015)

Cvrk said:


> Installed origins 2 days ago. ......i uninstalled it today. Something about it me playing it over and over did not make sense. I made for the very first time a female noble human. It was fun and also weird. I was an warrior. I had never been the "tank" .Always played at a mage. The fact that i had to do everything with my right click was bad (moving the character, attacking,selecting the loot).Then i switched the mouse buttons in the settings menu.That kinda improved things.....kinda. Cuz int he inventory/character skill tree etc having the buttons inverted was very bad and awkward.
> I finished a few years ago DAO but don't remember having an issue with the mouse buttons. Is it the same in DA2? Cuz since i recently finished DA 3 i know for a fact that i had no problems in the latest installment.
> Why does the saves from DAO matter in DA2 ? You must explain to me. DA 2 is a completely different game. The only character from DAO in DA 2 is Witch of the Wiles Flemeth.
> Tell me, does it even matter who you play in DAO ? Don't you get the same cutscenes and exact same choices ? I know for sure in DA 3 if you play an elf mage you will have the entire world disapprove of you,and if your a human warrior / fighter / paladin style everyone will love you and always take your side.
> Anyways now i need to install DAO again ) ....i've talked about it. I need to play it again


Lots of decisions in DAO carry over to DA2.  I won't go into details here because they are numerous, yet subtle.  For example, Anders was a major character in Dragon Age: Awakening and he's a major character throughout Dragon Age 2.  Other characters will make a cameo based on whether or not they live.

When I imported a DAO mage character last time, the fact she was a mage was referenced repeatedly as well as some of her actions (like saving the Circle instead of invoking the Rite of Annulment).  The acts still carry on much the same but, in my opinion, the nuisances are worth it.  The Dailish Elf origin especially interests me because that character is from the same clan featured prominently in Dragon Age 2.

I tend to play the game much like I play KOTOR: hold right mouse button to look and use WASD to move forward and "steer."

Since you did the mage origin, I suggest trying one of the others.  They're all pretty good but I think Human Noble is my least favorite.  Yeah it opens some options when you get to the Landsmeet but the fact your a noble doesn't seem very relevant except in Denerim (end of the game).  I think I like playing rogue the best because you can gain a lot of XP from disarming traps and opening locks without relying on someone else.  Second favorite would be warrior with two-handed specialization (the best at crowd control).  Third would be mage and fourth would be warrior with sword and shield specialization.  I don't see much use in a rogue archer (just bring Leliana if you need it).

What I'd recommend doing is starting each origin and playing it through until you regain control at Ostegar.  Once you've seen the origin story, you can best decide for yourself which you want to follow through with.  Also, remember to hold the tab key to reveal where most interactable stuff is.


----------



## Cvrk (Apr 28, 2015)

The tab key is a great tip. I never played noble human,so as boring as it goes i wanna give it a try for the story line sake. All i did was male dailish elf. People tended to have a problem with me.
I will not be playing DA 2 again. I did it 2 times already. DAO + Awek 1 time & DA Inquisition 1 time. But all this in the future.

Right now i need something that will be mindless shooting. So i installed yet again Singularity

























He was right behind me after i toked the picture and the flash went in my eyes


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Apr 28, 2015)

Lads... where in the heavens devinesss do yee find these games?! I always find myself gameless and half of these I've never ever heard or seen of :O
How do yee find them???


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 28, 2015)

Singularity = Russian Bioshock


----------



## AsRock (Apr 28, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> Oh, you're eeeeevvvviiilll....... Frickin'frackin'motherhumpingsonnava
> 
> 
> damn. I'm going to get in so much trouble for this.




It's been a experience that's for sure, All so cool is that i got my pedals from my wheel to work in the game at the same time.

I am some 170 hours in now lol.


----------



## Frick (Apr 29, 2015)

BumbleBee said:


> Singularity = Russian Bioshock



And made by the very excellent Raven Software who really should be given the job of making a Jedi Knight.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 29, 2015)

Frick said:


> And made by the very excellent Raven Software who really should be given the job of making a Jedi Knight.



yep, and now they make DLC maps for Call of Duty lol


----------



## RCoon (Apr 29, 2015)

Cvrk said:


> The tab key is a great tip. I never played noble human,so as boring as it goes i wanna give it a try for the story line sake. All i did was male dailish elf. People tended to have a problem with me.
> I will not be playing DA 2 again. I did it 2 times already. DAO + Awek 1 time & DA Inquisition 1 time. But all this in the future.
> 
> Right now i need it something that will be mindless shooting. So i installed yet again Singularity
> ...



Despite its overly average reviews, singularity is still one of my most favourite games of all time. Surely, it was the first bullet steering gun featured game right? Only other that comes to mind is the sniper in bulletstorm


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 29, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Despite its overly average reviews, singularity is still one of my most favourite games of all time. Surely, it was the first bullet steering gun featured game right? Only other that comes to mind is the sniper in bulletstorm


 http://www.nextpowerup.com/news/20642/self-steering-bullets-are-a-great-invention-lets-welcome-them/


----------



## Cvrk (Apr 29, 2015)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Lads... where in the heavens devinesss do yee find these games?! I always find myself gameless and half of these I've never ever heard or seen of :O
> How do yee find them???


I can only speak for myself in response to your question. For quite a long regrettable time i had have gaming as a main hobby. Every year i play a few of the titles that come out. Singularity is a 2010(or 2011) title, if i am not mistaken. In that year i have also enjoyed Star Wars: The Force Unleashed 2, Mafia 2, Medal of Honor, Darksiders ( did not like), Battlefield: Bad Company 2(loved it), StarCraft II: Wings of Liberty(courtesy of a friend), Call of Duty: Black Ops, Blur(great for lan), and i could never ever  forget 2010 witch kindly brought me Mass Effect 2!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 29, 2015)

BumbleBee said:


> Singularity = Russian Bioshock


 
Very under-rated game, IMO, that wasn't promoted well-enough!  Played it again last month, and thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 30, 2015)

I have yet to play it, but it looks really nice.


----------



## Cvrk (Apr 30, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> I have yet to play it, but it looks really nice.


I just finished it 30 minutes ago. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. That being said here's my again experience through the second time i've finished this game so far (and the very last). Chose to give it another try,cuz i had nothing else to play and i never played it on my "new" (old) monitor the 23 inch one.

If you play the game do it at hard settings. It's very easy, short and boring at medium.
There are not many boss fights(I will not spoil anything for you), so hard difficulty is fine when you just have to kill random mobs.  Between the power-ups ,the ammo that you can find anywere, the upgrades, you are very overpowered as it is.

The game looks bad. With everything turned on to the max there is no detail to the environment. Everything looks blurred out. There are a few bugs. A door that wont open,and the soldier is on the other side shooting at you,can not proceed further into the game unless you restart the last check point etc .
At 19,99 euros you pay for a few hours of single player story mode and that is it. The multyplayer is pretty much dead .   Not to mention that the main story once finished , it has no replayability value. You make a hard difficulty clean sweep , get as much as the upgrades as possible ,find all the secret areas etc and then that's it.

I will give Singularity a 7 /10.  Such a high qualificative only because there are very few games like it out there. One cannot ignore....at least they tried.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (May 3, 2015)

playing GTA:V with the main story mode at 60% completion. Ran the game mostly on High settings with V-Sync enabled & FXAA On @ 1080p for the sake of stability. Smooth fps with slight dip & random stuttering, but overall is a decent game. No mods installed.


----------



## Cvrk (May 3, 2015)

@*Tsukiyomi91 *Where did you find the 24 inch ASUS MX239H ? Thers only 23 and 27. No 24 in production.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 3, 2015)

239 = 23.9" (60 cm) truncated to 23" or rounded to 24"

Playing Dragon Age 2.  Yup, the combat is as bad as I remember it being.


----------



## Cvrk (May 3, 2015)




----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 3, 2015)

I never take Barkspawn with me except at the beginning when you have no fourth character.  Reason: dog is always 100% friendly.


----------



## RejZoR (May 3, 2015)

Bought *Ziggurat* on Steam as a part of a 50% discount deal. And it's sort of interesting. Procedurally generated levels, tons of different monsters, speels and upgrades, it kinda reminds me of Lichdom Battlemage in a way with segmented arenas that you have to clear out. Only thing that annoys me is that when you die, the game is over. And just when I got some of the coolest upgrades. Darn game of course refuses to give me health regen which seems to be the most critical in this game (health potions are hard to come by).


----------



## BumbleBee (May 4, 2015)

I think i'm near the end of Bloodborne 

starting Solarix

http://store.steampowered.com/app/284990/


----------



## Cvrk (May 5, 2015)

If it looks bad it's because all the settings are on ultra low unfortunately. This is as close as to a "Return to Castle" remake as it gets.
Since this game runs on my ancient rig,you can imagine it's super optimized.Anything from this age runs the game at ultra settings.Played at my friends (with a new computer from 2013) and it does just that.
All tho the mistakes are there(same ones from wolfenstein the new order): move the camera fast enough you will see through the wall, lip syncing has nothing to do with the words,the lighting is bad what is up with all that darkness (same as New order). As if the game was made to be grim, dark with a sense of horror. There is "dark" in everything....i hated New order for this. Kinda depressing. Reason why Far Cry 3-4 are so amazing ! In those games it all feels like you are in an superb exotic holiday. it relaxes me to run through those jungles or mountains to shoot stuff up(love it). Aaah, i could keep on, but really it makes no difference.
Unlike New order here the story is good. Further along the line i'm sure it will start to exaggerate. Still i'm 20% in gameplay and if one would have to chose between buying New Order or this one,i'd say buy Old Blood. So far it's a 7 out of 10 game.


----------



## Ahhzz (May 5, 2015)

I'm actually playing a bit of Vega Conflict to supplement my other feeding habits... it's a lot more fun to play on the computer than a phone heheh.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (May 5, 2015)

Cvrk said:


> @*Tsukiyomi91 *Where did you find the 24 inch ASUS MX239H ? Thers only 23 and 27. No 24 in production.



Got it from a local IT shop in Star Hill area, Kuala Lumpur.


----------



## Lopez0101 (May 5, 2015)

Been playing a lot of Dirt Rally, myself. It's nice to have a difficult game that is going to take awhile to master. The driving feels great, cars look and sound awesome. The sound design for the whole game is excellent. For an early access game, the content that it has is very polished. I can't wait for the hill climb stages.


----------



## jormungand (May 6, 2015)

BF hardline, dota dota and more dota2


----------



## stoggs1 (May 6, 2015)

Grand theft auto 5.  Havent been able to put it down even though I have a ton of games in my back log both on pc and ps3.


----------



## RejZoR (May 6, 2015)

Despite all the GTA5 frenzy, I just prefer to play *Orcs Must Die 2*. This game is so bloody awesome and with amazing replay value. And I've just noticed they are working on a 3rd installment called "Orcs Must Die Unchained". Found this franchise by chance and am loving it ever since. I just hope they'll port all the OMD 1 and 2 maps and modes. It was so fun playing OMD1 maps in OMD2. So, hoping the same for the third one!


----------



## RejZoR (May 6, 2015)

Omg lol. I've found a way to make Endless mode in Orcs Must Die 2 trully endlesss. I'm in wave 79 and have been playing for like 3 hours. The traps are doing their magic and now I have to use my tablet so I can browse the net while I'm waiting for some orc to get past the traps. Might take an hour or two more lol


----------



## erocker (May 6, 2015)

I'm playing RMA time. I'm on level 1 called "Disappointment". If I can beat this level, I go to level 2 which is the dreaded "Post Office" level. If I manage to make it past level 2, I have to sit through level 3 aptly titled "Waiting" for a couple weeks. I hate this game.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 6, 2015)

erocker said:


> I'm playing RMA time. I'm on level 1 called "Disappointment". If I can beat this level, I go to level 2 which is the dreaded "Post Office" level. If I manage to make it past level 2, I have to sit through level 3 aptly titled "Waiting" for a couple weeks. I hate this game.



video card?


----------



## BumbleBee (May 6, 2015)

bought Westerado after watching the Giantbomb quick look

http://store.steampowered.com/app/275200/


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 6, 2015)

Athlon ii x 4  640@ 3.5ghz
Radeon HD 5850 1gb stock
Giga 970 A ds3
8 gb ram
750gb hdd

1920x 1080 on 24inch, Full screen
FXAA on
v sync OFF   between  24 - 60 fps
1/2 v sync      rock solid 30   no dips
everything else at normal

All cores 85-95%
gpu 90-95 %

loving it on my £  12.50 gpu


----------



## erocker (May 6, 2015)

BumbleBee said:


> video card?


Motherboard. I think GTA V broke it... Yeah, that's it.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 6, 2015)

that sucks. 

you can come play my video games, drink my beer, put your feet up on my couch anytime


----------



## BumbleBee (May 6, 2015)

Lopez0101 said:


> Been playing a lot of Dirt Rally, myself. It's nice to have a difficult game that is going to take awhile to master. The driving feels great, cars look and sound awesome. The sound design for the whole game is excellent. For an early access game, the content that it has is very polished. I can't wait for the hill climb stages.



this game is more like the original which I like.


----------



## Liquid Cool (May 13, 2015)

I'm with RejZor...I've been playing the heck out of the Orcs Must Die! series.   Although....at this moment in time, I'd probably lean towards liking the first one better, but I'm only a couple of hours into the second one so my opinion may change shortly....

I'm also doing a first run through Call of Juarez:  Gunslinger and liking it quite a bit.  Essentially, I'm playing the CofJ and Orcs Must Die! casually....

What I'm really into at the moment is Fallout: New Vegas and I don't see this changing any time soon.  I'm hooked...and I'll probably be playing it for months.  

Absolutely love the game.   

I was actually going to start the STALKER series or Mass Effect series, both of them having been sitting and collecting dust in my Steam inventory for a long time...but I wanted to try this game out after I upgraded my laptop to an A10 processor...and as I was checking the FPS under different settings...I started liking the game more and more...until I sat there for 8 hours straight.  Something I haven't done in years.

IF I get bored with it down the road...I'm going to start up the STALKER series, but I'm currently trying to check out the mods for this series and I could use a little help(IE: links, which mods are best, which ones I shouldn't bother with etc...).

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## BumbleBee (May 13, 2015)

you haven't played the Mass Effect trilogy? why are you still here?


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 13, 2015)

@Liquid Cool I can look up which mods I hace for my STALKER games. I pretty much settled on a few comprehensive ones and a couple small ones, and thaat was it. Ive not got them installed at the monent but in a folder in obe of my hdd's.


----------



## erocker (May 13, 2015)

I still haven't gotten around to finishing ME3. I managed to see the ending before I got about half way through the game and just said f**k it. So, I guess they changed the ending? While I'm on my "back-up" computer I suppose I should play through all 3... I just need to find my dvd player somewhere.


----------



## Liquid Cool (May 13, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> @Liquid Cool I can look up which mods I hace for my STALKER games. I pretty much settled on a few comprehensive ones and a couple small ones, and thaat was it. Ive not got them installed at the monent but in a folder in obe of my hdd's.




I would be more than welcome for any help you're willing to offer.  At the moment...I'm clueless and stumbling around in the dark.  Although...I do remember reading about 'one' excellent mod for the STALKER series that I can no longer find the link to.  It was one of those mods they made you want to load the game RIGHT NOW.....  Just to check it out.

Best,

LC


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 13, 2015)

Witcher 3 is available right now for pre-download if you pre-ordered on GOG! That's what you'll find me playing in 5 days! Pre-downloading now.

The download is a total of 22.5GB in size.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 13, 2015)

erocker said:


> I still haven't gotten around to finishing ME3. I managed to see the ending before I got about half way through the game and just said f**k it. So, I guess they changed the ending? While I'm on my "back-up" computer I suppose I should play through all 3... I just need to find my dvd player somewhere.


The endings aren't fundamentally changed but Extended Cut does add some clarity to the endings.

If you have the keys for them all, you should be able to redeem them on Origin.  If it doesn't outright accept it, you can pester customer service and they'll give you a key that will work.  Only ME3 registers achievements with Origin.


I'm playing OTTTD now but will stop soon to play Anomaly Defenders.


----------



## Ebo (May 13, 2015)

right now im playing Verdun, a WW I shooter in the trenches of France, its quite much fun


----------



## Liquid Cool (May 13, 2015)

Ebo...I just checked out Verdun's website.  Look's like fun!  I'm going to add this one to my want list.

LC


----------



## BumbleBee (May 13, 2015)

finished Bloodborne and bought Star Trek: 25th Anniversary, Star Trek: Judgment Rites and Star Trek: Starfleet Academy off GOG (just added!)

http://www.gog.com/game/star_trek_25th_anniversary


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 13, 2015)

BumbleBee said:


> finished Bloodborne and bought Star Trek: 25th Anniversary, Star Trek: Judgment Rites and Star Trek: Starfleet Academy off GOG (just added!)
> 
> http://www.gog.com/game/star_trek_25th_anniversary



Wow, I remember playing that game on the PC at a friends house. It was actually pretty difficult!


----------



## RCoon (May 15, 2015)

Haven't touched Skyrim in an age. Been playing the poop out of ESO. I take one step outside a dungeon in Skyrim and see this:

Butt-hurt comes to mind.


----------



## Cvrk (May 15, 2015)

Finished the main story of Dragon Age Origins. First time ever played as female . The story at the end makes no sense what so ever. You choose the ritual with Morrigan witch ONLY supposed to save Allistars life not yours. And At the end i did not even take Allista into my party...so so basically i have to be dead,but i am not.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 15, 2015)

Galactic Civilizations III is out of early access.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/226860/

tutorials for people new to 4X

https://www.youtube.com/user/stardockgames/videos


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 17, 2015)

Mass Effect:


----------



## Valeriant (May 17, 2015)

I finally passed that Blitz Play crash last night! Mwahaha!!

I assume, sorry, I KNOW you guys have plenty of games. I wonder if you guys interleave with playing your games or is it just me? Like, playing one title and then the others in a row maybe back again to the first one in one session or every other days? Or do you play one till the end and move on to the next? Sorry for the thread hijack.


----------



## Ahhzz (May 17, 2015)

For me, I play several games at once. I've still working my way thru Bioshock, and a little Pillars of Eternity, but I'm playing thru Witcher 2, and just picked up Grim Dawn on sale, as well. Also, that doesn't count the many multi-player, (mostly) open-ended games like Elite Dangerous, Heroes of the storm, Defiance, and my latest guilty pleasure (especially since I can play at work while I'm reloading a PC or cleaning a virus), Vega Conflict


----------



## bubbleawsome (May 17, 2015)

Elite: Dangerous
Space Trucking









*Door for scale*


----------



## Frick (May 17, 2015)

Finished Consortium and damn it was fine. Some reviewers have likened it to Mass Effect, which is truly a shame because ... it isn't. Better visuals (meaning in this case less awkward animations) and just a tad deeper conversations/personalities and it would be almost perfect.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 17, 2015)

Consortium gets a bad rap for a bad launch but it's a great game now.  Unique, for sure.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 18, 2015)

Finished _Leviathan: The Old City_ last night, and then spent an hour playing and completing the free game _Serena_.  Serena is free on Steam.  Everyone should grab all the free games from Steam!

My schedule is clear, Skyrim is back on hold, I am free to start The Witcher III tonight!


----------



## RCoon (May 19, 2015)

Totes Game of the Year


----------



## D R E N (May 19, 2015)

Super Smash Bros and Mario Kart 8 on Wii U. I can't get enough.


----------



## Arjai (May 20, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Totes Game of the Year


I know I have seen this before but, can't put my finger on it! What is the Name of this game?!?!


----------



## RCoon (May 20, 2015)

Arjai said:


> I know I have seen this before but, can't put my finger on it! What is the Name of this game?!?!


NOT A HERO


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 20, 2015)

There is a secret smile under my moustache ........just bought this for a smidge over 40 quid delivered. i think it is going to be a nice upgrade to my HD 5850.  I love impulse buys...especially when vendors end their auctions in the middle of the night when noone else is up  !!!



 Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 TOXIC 2GB    *



*
*



*

@TheFinalFrontEar ....Please dont tell my wife !  **


----------



## RCoon (May 20, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> There is a secret smile under my moustache ........just bought this for a smidge over 40 quid delivered. i think it is going to be a nice upgrade to my HD 5850.  I love impulse buys...especially when vendors end their auctions in the middle of the night when noone else is up  !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice, can you unlock the shaders to turn it into a 6970? Pretty sure that was a big selling point.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 20, 2015)

The advert mentioned a switch.....

hexus.net reviewed it and said
Rather more interesting is the BIOS switch, found on Cayman-class cards, which can load a second BIOS profile with higher frequencies and more shaders.
Sapphire reckons that you _should_ be able to flick the switch over and activate the extra cores, from 1,408 to 1,536, to make this TOXIC into a Radeon HD 6970-esque card.
http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/graphics/31471-sapphire-radeon-hd-6950-toxic-2gb/

I needed cheering up a bit, this card will help and it means i can shuffle my inventory and pass a lesser card on to my mate Arthur so he can play Total War on his HP Compaq.

Here is the text Arthur sent me last night....
"Hiya Ger, how the F*** do i know what graphics card i need to get, its really doing my head in ?
My reply
" you simply ring me ! "

sorted....he will be up and running not long after he gets home from work.


----------



## Toothless (May 20, 2015)

Finished Shadow of Mordor after a night of coffee and gaming and I love it. I gotta say it looks nice on high texture settings and my GTX660 keeps up pretty well.

MOAR URUK KILLING MUST HAPPEN.


----------



## Cvrk (May 20, 2015)

An wile every respectable gamer with coin in his pocket is busy with Witcher 3, i indulge myself further in with Dragon Age Awakening. Even better then i remember it to be 




Watch out! There behind you!


----------



## Arjai (May 21, 2015)

I am considering Dragon Age: Origins and STEAM has this, also:
Dragon Age: Origins - Ultimate Edition includes Dragon Age: Origins, Dragon Age: Origins - Awakening and all nine content packs.

Is it worth the extra $10? Isn't Awakenings a separate release? It's a good deal, no?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 21, 2015)

Ultimate Edition has everything except Collector's Edition content (a helmet, a staff, and a usable book).  Ultimate Edition is actually licensed for Collector's Edition if you download it off the internet and install it but EA won't acknowledge it in the Dragon Age Keep.  If you want 100% of rewards in the Dragon Age Keep, you'd have to buy Ultimate Edition AND Digital Deluxe editions of the game.  Not really worth it I'd say so just go with Ultimate Edition and be happy.

Worth it?  Definitely.  Awakening adds at least another days worth of gameplay to each character.  The other DLCs, combined, take about a day to finish on the easiest difficulty.  I would advise waiting until it goes on sale though.  Another Steam sale should be coming soon.  You can also sometimes find it for sale on Amazon or Origin.

You can import an Origins character into Awakening and several decisions carry over.  Alternatively, you can play it without importing and you'll be an Orlisian Grey Warden.  You can also import the Awakening character into the Agmongakk DLC and the Agmongakk DLC save into Witch Hunt.  All of them (would recommend the one after finishing Witch Hunt) can be imported into Dragon Age 2.



Finished Mass Effect, moving on to Mass Effect 2.


----------



## Arjai (May 21, 2015)

So, Basically, I can buy the Ultimate and be all caught up to 2010!! 

Also, would a 7850 Twin Frozer be up to the job?  Including 2? Perhaps Inquisition? I can not find them on Steam and I am currently looking for quick easy answers before pulling the plug on this card!

OK, well, I just pulled the Plug on the MSI 7850 Twin Frozer, for "Karen." One of the New-to-me computers I have crunching.

From what I can tell, it should run Dragon Age, even Inquisition. They're website recommends a 7870 for Inquisition but, it is a minor step up and should handle it fine.


----------



## HossHuge (May 21, 2015)

Finished Valiant Hearts the other day.  Not ashamed to say that I cried like a bitch at the end.  Such a great story.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 21, 2015)

Arjai said:


> I am considering Dragon Age: Origins and STEAM has this, also:
> Dragon Age: Origins - Ultimate Edition includes Dragon Age: Origins, Dragon Age: Origins - Awakening and all nine content packs.
> 
> Is it worth the extra $10? Isn't Awakenings a separate release? It's a good deal, no?



Yes, good deal. Get it!


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 21, 2015)

I'm playing Witcher 3. 13 hours in and have barely scratched the surface. THIS is what I call content!!


----------



## manofthem (May 21, 2015)

_Finally_ got around to Alien Isolation. After playing about 15-20 minutes in November and letting it sit til now, I started anew the other day. Now I've played about 6 hours and I'm loving it, just not making very good/quick progress. It's definitely a very tense game that makes me go slow and freak out quite a bit. I hear it's a long game and for some it wears out its welcome, but I can't comment on all that just yet. Looking forward to more of it when I get the chance.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 21, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Also, would a 7850 Twin Frozer be up to the job?  Including 2? Perhaps Inquisition? I can not find them on Steam and I am currently looking for quick easy answers before pulling the plug on this card!


Don't know about Inquisition but my 5870 is more than sufficient for DAO and DA2.  Neither of those games are particularly hard to run.

DAO UE can often be bought for under $10.  Remember, all DA2 DLC is still purchased via Bioware Points.  The DLC will easily cost you more than the game because they never go on sale.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 21, 2015)

Inquisition can run very well on a 660 Ti, so take it's AMD equivalent (7870?) and you should be more than fine.  I'm assuming it all scales downward from there.


----------



## RCoon (May 21, 2015)

Arjai said:


> I am considering Dragon Age: Origins and STEAM has this, also:
> Dragon Age: Origins - Ultimate Edition includes Dragon Age: Origins, Dragon Age: Origins - Awakening and all nine content packs.
> 
> Is it worth the extra $10? Isn't Awakenings a separate release? It's a good deal, no?



Ultimate edition is definitely worth it. It's the best value for dragon age that I managed to find, unless you want to spend 30 dollars extra on bioware points


----------



## RejZoR (May 21, 2015)

After I finish FEAR 2, I'm thinking of re-playing System Shock 2 again, this time strictly only with Psi Amplifier. No cold weapons, no ranged weapons, strictly only psionic powers. It'll be like a sci fi Lichdom Battlemage lol  At least I'm imagining to be this way, just not sure how it'll actually look like. But I guess it might be fun considering I'll have to entirely change the approach on playing the game.


----------



## Cvrk (May 21, 2015)

It is a good deal. Look for prices on Origins as well.

I rediscovered DA. I added some mods. Makes the game look so much better. You must use DA_CharGenMorphCompiler & DAO-Modmanager.  I got mods like these









And you can get more mods also. Just be careful. Some just mess up your game. Like a mod for lock picking everything. Don't use that it will destroy the game. It toked me 2 days to figure out all of the mods i went and tested them a lot! And i gaved up on many of them. it was to tiresome. You have to put it all in here. The folder does not exist so you will have to create it.





Be very careful with chargenmorphcfg. NEVER have more then one file like that in the folder. You use the   DA_CharGenMorphCompiler to combine the config files ,as one. Pretty much every single mod comes with one of these files and you have to stack them all in one without overriding data. It's kinda complicated. Some mods overriding....you will need to figure out witch one you need the most, cuz you need to give up on some.

All this stress it worth it! The characters will look amazing. The in game light,some text is also modified (but in a good way).  Vanilla weapons are very boring and look the same, you can also change that with mods.

The only dlc that it was kinda useless is Dark spawn chronicles . try to finish all the quests in the first story line. If you do Awakening and other dlc are much more rewarding.
Awakening is so beautiful! After building up the story and your character,it all kinda comes along as a new fresh breath of air. And they improved so much in Awa. i feel that Origins should have been exactly the same to make it really good.
After you get and install of the DLC's the order that you must play them is from bottom to top. Yes there is a order ...otherwise they don't make sense.

As an advise, play male character. At the end the story makes little sense with Morrigan, and it's kinda stupid.
Also if you want full controversy play as a elf mage. For me this is the second time around,and this time i went with a female human noble warrior/tank (shield and sword). It's the most "predictable" but it also has it's rewards. I really get to control the battlefield wile everybody else in my party just does damage.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 21, 2015)

played a lot of DA:O DA:A and DA2 i might re fall in it soon ... ahah

currently :




playing is a big word in some case ... i mostly do: "walking my hangar in awe" and "free flight asteroid dancing until someone lock me" (i am not the aggressor type ... i wait and retaliate )

and modded Skyrim with 0.266b ENB based RealVision (tweaked) and 142mods active just for fun ,,,


----------



## puma99dk| (May 21, 2015)

gaming some GTAV and Wolfenstein The Old Blood when i feel like not in a rush to get them finished


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 21, 2015)

@GreiverBlade because I love so many of them, I went for the limit.  I've got a completely stable Skyrim at 255 mods, not including Texture mods.

I watched one of the main mod video reviewers, and learned something interesting.  His testing and reviews of some other memory management mods really highlighted something.  For every GB of textures loaded in VRAM, Skyrim loads about 800MB into DDR.  This means if you go for insanely huge retextures of everything, no matter how stable your active mod load order is, you're going to crash fairly frequently, because you will quickly reach the 3.1GB RAM limit of the game engine.  So I reduced most retextures to 1024 and 2048 size (most of them have numerous choices), and now it still looks awesome and has all the content I want, completely stable!


----------



## Ahhzz (May 21, 2015)

I think for my memorial day enjoyment, I'm going to break out the new Thrustmaster Flight Stick, and dig into the latest E: D as well as Star Citizen.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (May 21, 2015)

currently reached lvl65 for my Castanic Lancer. Now building the most sought-after class: Gunner in TERA. =w=b *continues grinding & getting used to mechanics*


----------



## Cvrk (May 21, 2015)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> currently reached lvl65 for my Castanic Lancer. Now building the most sought-after class: Gunner in TERA. =w=b *continues grinding & getting used to mechanics*



I just don't have the time. But i also wanted to pick up Tera Rising, again...i stopped at berseker lvl 40 and sorc lvl 52 i think. 
Tell me....elin reaper was 1000% OP,is gunner the same ? I expect it to .


----------



## Schmuckley (May 21, 2015)

New Vegas with tons of mods.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 21, 2015)

Still not playing GTA V,............ buuuuuuuuuuuuuut, i am hoping it will be third time lucky.

Only 2 days and 18hrs to d/l at this attempt, excellent.

On the plus side my new (to me) Sapphire Toxic HD 6950 is in, installed and ace. I had a spin around Spa Franchorchamps in my Veyron in NFS shift 2 unleashed and in areas where i was getting 45 fps i am now getting a steady 70 fps so I am happy. 

There was no manual in the box and i'm not going to flick the massive switch which turns it into a 6950 until i have done  (and enjoyed) some research. It is a very long card whch required a slight 5 minute mod to the case but nothing more than taking a couple of rivets out to alter the hdd caddy.

I put the fan to 100% on CCC, Holy Moley that fan is shifting a lot of air but noisily,  it doesnt run hot so i will let ccc manage that for me.

I put the Omega driver  (14.12 ) on, seems ok.

So, the gpu  is in, the CPU has a 20% o/c i,ve just got to wait for this ........again...
At least i know it is worth waiting for.  

The HD 5850 will be going with an Intel Q6600 ( an amicable deal struck with @dorsetknob)  ,Asrock HG41 mh usb3 (an excellent swapsie with @Knoxx29 ) and 4gb RAM, which should  be a nice machine with a bit of an o/c.


It sounds as if my son is revising for his geography exam through the medium of playing his ukelele,   he is driving me nuts but he did get the job at Tesco, he starts for the summer when he completes his exams. ( guess who got "volunteered" to drive him 13 miles each way each shift  )



Spoiler


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (May 21, 2015)

@Cvrk : Reaper class is quite OP on her own, but team fights it's lacking support. For Gunner, I'm still in the early phase so I'm not sure whether it's as OP as Reaper... I'll delve deeper into the mechanics 2morrow & see whether if Gunners are that good with all the reasons why majority of players are practically flooding the servers with that spanking new class in this decent Play2Win MMORPG. 

News of the day: http://www.bladeandsoul.com/en/news/2015/05/20/blade-n-soul-is-coming/


----------



## Jborg (May 21, 2015)

Tempted to buy the Witcher 3, however I have never played any of the Witcher games....

I am currently playing Dragon Age Inquisition, enjoying it very much.... The spell/attack animations are really cool looking especially pausing them mid sequence. I am able to run just about maxed out with a consistent 50-60 FPS....

If I am enjoying Dragon Age Inquisition, would you guys think I would enjoy the Witcher? I cant decide if I should get it.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 21, 2015)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> News of the day: http://www.bladeandsoul.com/en/news/2015/05/20/blade-n-soul-is-coming/


oohhh ... (currently playing on Ru server ... and was on Cn quite a while before, not too hard to fit in with translation patch and a bit of logic, most of the party dungeon i did the people on Cn spoke english when i told them i was only speaking English)



got to pay attention to not get tempted again by BNS ... tho it will be hard ... i just signed for the newsletter


----------



## peche (May 21, 2015)

Got injustice on humble bundle store, the game is pretty interesting, pretty decent graphics, also cool story mode,


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 22, 2015)

Today, i will be playing the waiting game


----------



## Cvrk (May 22, 2015)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> reasons why majority of players are practically flooding the servers with that spanking new class in this decent Play2Win MMORPG.



It does have the feeling doesn't it ? You can play ,get good at it,build gear.Make in game money etc and eventually be a winning player. As the reason why i respect Tera Online is cuz skill will make a huge difference. All that jumping around,dodging , spinning around the camera to land a hit is all about skill (and a 9 button mouse ). I ca not pick any other mmo ,reason why there all mindless (select mob 1,2,3,4...kill mob,repeat). From this point and not just, Tera is unique to its core.
It can be a pay2win game. It has an item mall. Buy with real money items, sell them, get rich in 1 hour. Buy all the epic gear. Done.
In every game same thing happens. When a new class comes along,new players wanna try first the brand new class. Old players have a reason to come back to the game ,cuz of the new class. And all of the sudden you have a server spammed with the same class.

*I have played Blade&Soul on a rusian server with 99% of things translated to english.  I do not like the game(i will not give more reasons). It's all....korean stupid voluptuous eye candy. 

More from Dragon Age Awakening.  Type in runscript zz_ds and this happens.





It's very cool! But *DO NOT *  enter here unless you have finished the game!!


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 22, 2015)

@Jborg, yes I think you'd enjoy the Witcher games. IMO, they are much more of an experience than any Dragon Age, except about even with Origins in terms of immersion and story, gameplay, etc.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (May 22, 2015)

Anyways, just soaked into the Gunner class for a good 3 hours & I can say it's pretty much the most heavy-hitting ranged class in TERA universe. Race is a female High Elf this time as I prefer to have a multi-racial characters than the same type as each race has their unique traits. Next one after completing the High Elf Gunner, I will go for either a female Amani Berserker or the most OP class: the Elin Reaper. XD


----------



## RejZoR (May 24, 2015)

Started playing System Shock 2 using PSI Ops class and I hate it. It's too damn clumsy. PSI Amp overcharging is so damn clumsy, you can't possibly aim and also watch for the line not to go too far. There should be a short beep sound to let you know you've reached the PSI overcharge sweetspot. And when I think of all the upgrades, 3/4 of them are useless and force you to combine them with weapons. Don't want that, but without it, you're left with cryokinesis, kinetic redirection, pyrokinesis and barriers. And that's it. I've finished the game few times with Navy, I think I'll go with the Marine class this time. Weapons are a fun part of the game, I'll try the more grunty approach this time and still invest some into hacking, modding and research, but with main focus on weaponry. I hope I won't be as disapointed as with PSI Ops class. Navy was just such a good class with nice balance of skills required to dealw ith the high tech environment. Lets try it out lol


----------



## wagana (May 24, 2015)

"Modding" GTA:SA... This crap never gets old


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 24, 2015)

DEcobra11 said:


> "Modding" GTA:SA... This crap never gets old


Moddable games are ensured of an almost indefinate life.  Somebody will be playing any of them 20 years from now.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 25, 2015)

Hoping to finish Mass Effect 2 tomorrow and move on to Mass Effect 3.


----------



## RejZoR (May 25, 2015)

Nice, after 3 days of fiddling with System Shock 2 cutscenes and upsampling them to HD frame by frame, I'm finally done yay  Have to upload them and then start playing again as Marine. I wonder how quickly I'll be able to use Assault Rifle with this class, I've usually played with Navy which takes some time...

I'm just thinking a bit now and realized I only remember everything from UNN Von Braun. Not much memory of UNN Rickenbacker adventures which is a bit odd. Maybe Von Braun was so much more memorable that it remained more in my memory...


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 25, 2015)

NFS Shift 2 Unleashed.........but not for much longer.............. 









EDIT  because i forgot to post.......it has installed     WAHEY...Im going to drive to the dock, steal a yacht, sail down the beach and shoot someone.   (my son)


----------



## Cvrk (May 25, 2015)

At this point i am so insistent with Dragon Age. Still . 
I am more into little details now more then ever! Final part Witch Hunt is brilliant. 
They made Origins,then a few dlc. Then Awakening witch is better then Origins,and now Witch hunt is perfect! It has so much life to it. When straying away from the quest path a party member will say "were are you going,we must talk tot he statue" ; there is npc dialog around you relevant with what is happening  and there is "inside data" on the events of Dragon Age 2,can you believe it! And even more so events that will happen / have happened in D.A. Inquisition . Everything is so brilliant! 
Sure first time few years ago when i played Origins i thought this is a great game. But i never payed attention to all these details. The in depth story was simple to much (people,places etc). After such a long time of discovering  the Dragon Age universe it all falls into place beautifully . 





Wish there was books to read about....just like Witcher books. 
I never read any of Witcher books, cuz as super as the game 10 out of 10, i never cared about the story. On the other hand,a D.A. book i would read it will all my heart.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 25, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Moddable games are ensured of an almost indefinate life.  Somebody will be playing any of them 20 years from now.


and the king in that category (kings i should say ...) still sit on my desk and on my HDD ... Elder Scroll III : Morrowind (GOTY) Elder Scroll IV : Oblivion and last but not least Elder Scroll V : Skyrim ...the III and IV i still play them sometime (and enjoy it a lot) the V is my main time killer atm

lately ... i gave a shot at Steam Workshop ... well the whole "subscribe to DL" and "the DL start when you start the original launcher" thing is a pain in the ... i prefer Nexus/asian random mod site/others and using NMM/manual install than a thing that is too much automated like that  but still ... that retex is nicey!


----------



## scevism (May 25, 2015)

Gta 5
Trying to get back into bf4 after months out. I'm still crap at it to much 
Cod run and gunning makes me fail at bf4


----------



## DeViLzzz (May 28, 2015)

Well on May 27, 2015 I played nothing as I was busy watching movies in the early morning of it and then in the evening I was watching the Blackhawks vs the Ducks.  Hockey is definitely on the mind right now still with the Rangers in the playoffs.  Until they are out I will not be happy.  As for the last game I played I believe it was BIT.TRIP RUNNER on pc.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 28, 2015)

I'm playing Pac Man CE DX+


----------



## BumbleBee (May 28, 2015)

jmcslob said:


> I'm playing Pac Man CE DX+



is the game still stuck in 720p on PC? I wasted like 2 months of my life on that game 

playing Invisible, Inc.

aww, the game has a Ryan Davis easter egg


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 28, 2015)

BumbleBee said:


> is the game still stuck in 720p on PC? I wasted like 2 months of my life on that game
> 
> playing Invisible, Inc.
> 
> aww, the game has a Ryan Davis easter egg


That's my guess...doesn't give me an option to change the resolution....


----------



## BumbleBee (May 28, 2015)

I don't think it's a very good port. I played the XBLA version.

i'm also playing that new Zen Pinball Portal table on my tablet.


----------



## manofthem (May 30, 2015)

Still preoccupied with Alien Isolation. The game is pretty long, but then again maybe I just suck, which I think I do: 19 hrs and only on chapter 10    But it's been fun and a great game so far!

I did break off the other night and play some Nazi Zombie Trilogy action, very fun. I had already played 1 and 2, but I started the trilogy over at the beginning to play through completely.

Last and kind of least, I've dabbled in Hotline Miami.  Now is it just me, or is this game just eh?  I'm thinking about just deleting it because I'm just not really getting into it. Yeah it's cute but it just seems eh to me, no real pull or whatever.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 30, 2015)

I havent heard of hotline being only so so. What i have heard from several publicatiins is that it is one of the hardest games ever made.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 30, 2015)

It's not hard but it does take a lot of patience to replay the same thing over and over again.  Super Meat Boy, on the other hand... >_<


Edit: Just about ready to conclude my Mass Effect trilogy play through.  All that's left is get Galactic Readiness up (technically don't need to--have like 5800 points but why not?) and then set the final events in motion.


Spoiler: Citadel crew pic












Edit: Finished the five maps that were added on Besiege recently.  I still love my mega tank.  I had to strip the catapults off its back and put a bird swatter on it.  It was more than up to the task. 


Spoiler: If only Shale had one of these!








I should really work on a new mega tank using the new large wheels.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 31, 2015)

Played ME3 MP with a friend for a few hours, got me up to 100%, and proceeded to finish the game with 8459 points.  Leviathan and Extended Cut make it the game and trilogy finale the way it was meant to be.

Paragon Sentinel on Normal (Reave special power in ME2 and ME3)
Mass Effect: 48:42
Mass Effect 2: 59:25
Mass Effect 3: 56:47
Total: 164:54

I'm going to start Styx or Remember Me soon and, when I finish one, I'll start the other.  Should keep me busy a while.


----------



## FireFox (May 31, 2015)

I know people you will make fun of me
I am playing Super Mario Bros on Gameboy


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (May 31, 2015)

Update: Now farming for materials across the planets in Warframe. Need some new weapons as the default picked ones reached max rank... Only thing to wait is the long & daunting ETA... =w= still, gonna play some Dota 2 & TERA till then.


----------



## Agility (May 31, 2015)

Started playing witcher 3 last monday and my schedule was

Monday: Witcher 3
Tuesday: Witcher 3
Wednesday: Witcher 3
Thursday: Witcher 3
Friday: Witcher 3
Saturday: Witcher 3
Sunday (Today): Witcher 3

(P.S Help me, game too addictive)


----------



## P4-630 (May 31, 2015)

Played Dirt3 Complete Edition yesterday and GTA V


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 31, 2015)

Agility said:


> Started playing witcher 3 last monday and my schedule was
> 
> Monday: Witcher 3
> Tuesday: Witcher 3
> ...



Sorry, I cant help you.  My "what are you playing" schedule looks like yours exactly, and will for many weeks it looks like!


----------



## Rivage (May 31, 2015)

The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt for all last 12 days.


      

Hugely playable.

...some say... May 19 in big part of the World broke out violent epidemic of colds. Doctors can not find out the reasons....


----------



## BumbleBee (May 31, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Still preoccupied with Alien Isolation. The game is pretty long, but then again maybe I just suck, which I think I do: 19 hrs and only on chapter 10    But it's been fun and a great game so far!
> 
> I did break off the other night and play some Nazi Zombie Trilogy action, very fun. I had already played 1 and 2, but I started the trilogy over at the beginning to play through completely.
> 
> Last and kind of least, I've dabbled in Hotline Miami.  Now is it just me, or is this game just eh?  I'm thinking about just deleting it because I'm just not really getting into it. Yeah it's cute but it just seems eh to me, no real pull or whatever.



Hotline Miami 2 is more of the same. the game lacks buzz but I like the soundtrack.


----------



## Cvrk (May 31, 2015)

Visited Mars on the weekend.





I just finished a dlc with main character Aria ,toked 4 hours. Never played it before. had to take back Omega from Cerberus.
So much good stuff in one single dlc then in most video games. LOVE Mass Effect






Glad i did not have to fight it





Just witnessed this a few minutes ago. So funny "might run tests on the seashells". They writen this game so very well.









Reaper up close and shooting at me 




Good thing i got the "Mother" on my side 




























If you never seen a Reaper being dragged into the earth ?





I really hated this part! Unfortunately Earth comes first, before me, my friends or anything that gettings in the way.  Sorry Mordin 





Wish there was another way




After all that having bad dreams again 




Watching that kid burn over and over in my nightmares


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 5, 2015)

still playing skyrim ... after a 4th re install and re mod ... when it CTD at start after a looonnngg session of no CTD at all ... then something went wrong .. so: re install and new char ... 

too bad my previous char was quite good xD
  

well funny ... now (i reinstalled all like previously ...) my fps is non limited ... 170fps in 1st person and 200ish in 3rd, still using the same ENB and setup and visual overhaul mods (SMIM etc etc etc ...) 
i love the random factor of each install never twice the same result, this is why i love TESVSkyrim so much


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 10, 2015)

Ok, now that I've finished FEAR trilogy, I'll start playing The Witcher. I have all 3 games now so that kinda sounds reasonable and to also stay in touch with people who play The Witcher 3. After that I really have to play Mass Effect. Have been postponing it forever... I think I'm good till fall lol


----------



## Cvrk (Jun 11, 2015)

I'd say past fall. Depending if you have a job or not. I'd say w8 on Witcher. Go for Mass Effect.
By the time you finish Witcher 1&2 there will be still updates and dlc's coming to Witcher 3. Postpone  so you can play the entire finished trilogy.
Mass Effect is already  done. I am playing M3 right now.  So much content that it wasn not available 3 years ago. It's like a new game for me all together.

I am not that happy that i played Dragon Age Inquisition so fast.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 11, 2015)

I've been getting trading card drops that I started but didn't finish.  That includes:
-Surgeon Simulator 2013
-Guns of Icarus Online
-Spintires
-Hitman Absolution
-Orcs Must Die! 2
-Awesomenauts
-Satazius
-Joe Danger 2: The Movie
-The Bridge
-Dead Island
-Bad Hotel
-Ace of Spades
-Metrocide
-Anomaly Warzone Earth
-Tower Wars
-Cities in Motion 2
-Natural Selection 2
-Starbound
-Monaco
-Eldritch
-King Arthur's Gold
-Pixel Piracy

I probably have card drops for 200 games on top of those but I'm not even going to bother getting those unless I feel like playing it anyway.  I really wish Steam would look at "hours played" and just give them to you if you meet the threshold.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 12, 2015)

well ... steam summer sale indeed ... it's not what i am playing atm ... but it's probably what i will be playing soon

several title in my wishlist are also on sale but .... i limited myself this time : no more than 12€ total (yeah i am a bit broke lately ahah)

also.. restarted a bit Tera Online to wait on FFXIV Heavensward early access on june 19

and yep gunner are OP ... and easier to time attack than reaper (dunno ... anticipation momentum or something like that ...)
no objective in game for me no guild or whatever i just play it for fun


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 12, 2015)

right now im playing WWE 2K15 on PC  its the only WWE game for pc if im not mistaken and since i dont own a console i NEEDED to get this


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 13, 2015)

Everyone playing The Witcher 3 and I'm playing the first one. It's hilarious  Didn't understand it too well the first time I've played it a bit, but this time around I've paid more attention to combat and tutorials in the initial level. Plus, i've briefly watched The Witcher streams on GOG, briefly to an extent that I don't really know anything about the story which is good. But I've learned few basic things that are helpful. I've just erased all old saves and started from scratch. It feels a lot more enjoyable now.

I must say it still looks damn good for its age. Then again I value the given graphics based on when it was released. The Witcher is now what, 8 years old? That's a lot and yet it looks and feels a lot younger...


----------



## ap4lifetn (Jun 13, 2015)

I am playing Far Cry 1 (i am a few years behind the gaming curve, but at least my hardware is ready!), but it seems i cant Vsync this thing, it runs at 500fps and unnecessarily taxes my GPU.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 13, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> Everyone playing The Witcher 3 and I'm playing the first one. It's hilarious  Didn't understand it too well the first time I've played it a bit, but this time around I've paid more attention to combat and tutorials in the initial level. Plus, i've briefly watched The Witcher streams on GOG, briefly to an extent that I don't really know anything about the story which is good. But I've learned few basic things that are helpful. I've just erased all old saves and started from scratch. It feels a lot more enjoyable now.
> 
> I must say it still looks damn good for its age. Then again I value the given graphics based on when it was released. The Witcher is now what, 8 years old? That's a lot and yet it looks and feels a lot younger...


ahah also playing the 1st one from time to time ...


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 13, 2015)

I've started it 3 years ago and never finished it. I've basically visited the Reverend and didn't really progress any further from there. I had save files from 2012  I just erased them all and started from scratch.

I'm terrible with open world games I admit it. I always wander off exploring stuff and then I just forget the main red line. I've never finished any TES game. Not Morrowind, not Oblivion and not Skyrim. But I've spent hundreds of hours in them, exploring and experiencing really amazing stuff. Wanted to continue Skyrim, just to find out my main quest is bugged (shows I have to take something to a marked person and that person says nothing about the given quest). And I'm stuck there with no will to do the entire thing all over again after spending hundreds of hours in it...

I like open games that are very straight forward, so I don't lose focus. Like Deus Ex. You can be creative, but it's always really only one way forward. I like that. It gives me freedom and allows me to be creative with weapons, gadgets and tools as well as how I want to tackle missions or quests and keeps me engaged at all times.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 13, 2015)

bought it recently ... i had the 2 in collector ed. but i also never finished it  so i reserve the buy of the 3rd for later once i finished the 1 and 2 ... thought it will be hard with what i got on the Steam sale >.<


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 13, 2015)

So, what am I playing? The same thing I have been playing since May 18, every singke day.  Still on the first playthru, with whT looks like 8 quests left.  Hell, with the amount of content they put in The Witcher 3, it could be 10-12 more hours.

There are alot of mainstream games that don't reach that 20-30 hour mark and this is well over 100.  It's obvious, CDPR built this as a labor of love.


----------



## peche (Jun 13, 2015)

I'm pretty stuck on counter strike Global Offensive [because of new operation, case dropouts ans shit! ], but I'm also playing some far cry 1 and still on payday! pretty interesting games, actually far cry saga is exiting me so much!


Regards,


----------



## Cvrk (Jun 13, 2015)

Finished again what i believe to be the very best video game ever made. Mass Effect 3. 
Did not play Witcher 3. However i did play W1&2. Never got emotionally attached. How can you ? It's politics,doing quest after quest(a harpy to kill,a kid to save) well written story with sex in the middle, a Geralt of Rivia that only takes slow and steady (as if he never has any feelings). All revolving around a couple of cities and a forest. 
Commander Shepard had more life than any character i have seen in videogames. Everything in a save the galaxy and everything in it type of epic scenario. All ending poetically with you dying at the end. 

One last party with the gang before it all goes sideways





The final battle. One last motivational speech





















































































At least these two love birds got the perfect ending ,out of what i chose


----------



## m0nt3 (Jun 13, 2015)

Ark: Survival Evolved


----------



## Frick (Jun 13, 2015)

In Warlords of Draenor I can lower my GPU clocks to 700/700 without any performance hit.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 14, 2015)

Splatoon on Wii U and Hitman: Sniper on Android.


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 14, 2015)

Bloody hell, I don't understand the dice game in Witcher at all. I'm not sophisticated enough it appears. It's easier for me to beat few guys and earn some easy bucks


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 14, 2015)

Pazaak still the best


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 14, 2015)

Metro 2033 Redux for now ... enjoying crawling while Nosalises pass above me ... while i seek for ammo and medkits ... 

note to self: never engage a fight on exterior when you have 1 min left on your gas mask ... unless you have a good hiding spot to thin the pack that assault you ... and thus a little more time to wheel the new filter ... 
i never considered to get it because of nvidia implication in the title ... well ... runs fine enough (yeah yeah paranoia: nv cripple AMD with Physx Tess Gamework and such ... i guess it affect me more than my trusty 290 ... )
error corrected  2033 and last light ... totally happy with my buying.


----------



## Cvrk (Jun 15, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> Bloody hell, I don't understand the dice game in Witcher at all. I'm not sophisticated enough it appears. It's easier for me to beat few guys and earn some easy bucks


http://www.gametrailers.com/videos/skn7kp/the-witcher-3--wild-hunt-how-to-play-gwent
I don't like those guys either. But, i hope it helps.


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 15, 2015)

The tutorial for that board game was totally lame. It thought me exactly nothing. hey haven't even bothere to exlain it to me. And then in the end of it the game says that i've learned about the dice board game. And I was there like why the hell I've just pissed away 40 orens...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 15, 2015)

Started a second playing of The Witcher 3 last night.  Almost a month on the first one.  We'll see how long this one is.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 15, 2015)

Cities: Skylines is a great game! I haven't had this much fun city building since Simcity 2000 !


----------



## Jborg (Jun 15, 2015)

m0nt3 said:


> Ark: Survival Evolved
> View attachment 65726 View attachment 65727 View attachment 65728 View attachment 65729


 
How is this game? I was thinking about picking it up and giving it a shot. Looks a bit different, but I felt like I would lose interest.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jun 15, 2015)

playing Warframe now... sunk for almost 100 hours into the game... now have a few new arsenals & suits which are max level with additional slots opened by using both Orokin Catalyst & Reactor: Valkyr, Gorgon, Galatine & Shade. Still stuck at Rank 4 though... =w=


----------



## RCoon (Jun 15, 2015)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> playing Warframe now... sunk for almost 100 hours into the game... now have a few new arsenals & suits which are max level with additional slots opened by using both Orokin Catalyst & Reactor: Valkyr, Gorgon, Galatine & Shade. Still stuck at Rank 4 though... =w=









Apparently I've played for some time... odd, I stopped playing a long time ago.

Only way to rank up is to increase the level of new frames/weapons to 30. Forma'ing them and re-levelling weapons doesn't count towards your overall rank. You have to obtain fresh new items and increase their level in order to gain ranks. Unfortunately in Warframe there are awful frames and weapons, and there are OP frames and weapons. I hit rank 10 and decided to just stop levelling up new random items and just play the game and achieve whatever possible with the best weapons I had available to me. Once you hit that mindset, you can end up with two or three loadouts you can use to farm the Prime gear and rare part drops for better weapons.

I really liked warframe, I just ended up stopping because I dislike having to pay platinum to unlock inventory slots for weapons that are required to increase your level. There's definitely a point where you have to pay to progress, at least your rank anyway.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jun 15, 2015)

For me it's pretty much a standard "farm your way to the top & get rewarded" thing... I got to Rank 4 by not spending a single Platinum despite being a little hard for me as my demand for using it grows.


----------



## m0nt3 (Jun 15, 2015)

Jborg said:


> How is this game? I was thinking about picking it up and giving it a shot. Looks a bit different, but I felt like I would lose interest.


I love it. There is a lot to do and I haven't even ventured into the inner island yet, way to dangerous. Its pretty exciting when its pitch black outside, holding your torch, trying to find your way back to your camp and T-Rex comes from no where and starts chasing you, or even worse, raptors, cause the are fast and often times hunt in packs. For $25 its a no brainer. I bought a copy for my buddy because he wasn't to sure about it, both of us have put over 40 hours within 5 days. Its rough at first, because even the small dinos will kill you quickly, but as you level up and get new equipment to make is when it balances out some. I love riding the island on my raptor, you can even have a pack set to follow and attack with you. I'll get some more pics.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 15, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> Bloody hell, I don't understand the dice game in Witcher at all. I'm not sophisticated enough it appears. It's easier for me to beat few guys and earn some easy bucks


think of it as poker with cards limited from 1 to 6.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 16, 2015)

tutorial = solo playing ... weeeeellll got a good idea of how it works ... minus the psychopath added...

custom settings: looks good play smooth (unfortunately i guess on server it will not be like that  )

so what i play now :
   

i think some Para paid me a visit ... and even a Ptera
  

i need a bigger toothpick
  

they nammed them TRYKE??? 
  


TRYKE????


----------



## m0nt3 (Jun 16, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> tutorial = solo playing ... weeeeellll got a good idea of how it works ... minus the psychopath added...
> 
> custom settings: looks good play smooth (unfortunately i guess on server it will not be like that  )
> 
> so what i play now :



It is a lot of fun. So you are going solo? I am hosting a private server to play with some friends. May go public server later, not sure yet.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 16, 2015)

m0nt3 said:


> It is a lot of fun. So you are going solo? I am hosting a private server to play with some friends. May go public server later, not sure yet.


i am doing a tutorial solo  since i am more a autodidact type ... i do not learn while reading but more while practicing and trying ... atm i can finaly hunt those Dilophosaurus (lv between 1 and 6 depending the zone) that where so annyoing at night ... but ... i just got my head ripped off by a Carnotaurus Lv1 ... 2 time in a row, learning the hard way i don't mind... as long as it is a dino who kill me ... human ... aren't worth it

and i mean PK player, it's what i call psychopath ... due to some review i saw, since a freshly spawned player is easier to kill than a dino ... it seems that quite a bunch of weakling decided to hunt for human, i don't blame the mechanic ... cannibalism is a great idea  but since the game is a survival sandbox then any objective (personal) is fun ... be it drug force feeding some other player to keep them locked or dragging them while they sleep(offline) into a dangerous zone or just killing them...

luckily i saw PVE server ... i will give a shot later ... (still look better than RUST ... by a long shot) but the PVP side doesn't attract me at all ahah ...PVP+sandbox=no law or rules : everything will go south and that as soon as possible
they call that games possibility i call that harassment  (the fact that a more experienced player could hinder your gaming experience is ... oh well whatever  )



edit: example of thing learned ...
tree: axe= more wood than thatch pickaxe= the opposite
mining: axe= more stone than flint pickaxe = the opposite

actually it's really fun even solo

weeeeeheee
  

finally figured out how to apply the founder skin on the saddle ...


and some last for the road.

seriously .... thatch building are strong ... 


are they serious ... bamboo flare gun? ME LOVE!
 [

glorious ...
 

2 case of : you should back off quietly ... (indeed never disturb a spinny while he's eating)
 

funny ... i saw a flock of dodo going after that Spin just after he ate the Tryke ...

funny nr. 2 i don't need anymore to use a axe on dead dino i killed ... the 2 Dilo do it ... and thus gather skin and meat


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 18, 2015)

I am so late to the party. But I just picked up Lichdom:Battlemage the other day and I am loving it.

I noticed a few others in this thread who tried it and didn't like it. I get that, it is SUPER linear, the narrative is just filler and sometimes a tad annoying, but the spellcrafting / loot system is so much awesome on so many levels.

You gotta approach this game like you approach Diablo or Borderlands, really. You just jump in the fray and start farming shit, screw story or pathfinding, just burn everything and be creative about it. Once you get a hang of the spellcrafting system, yummy yummy yummy. It is quite brilliant in its simplicity, and offers so many options...


----------



## Darkleoco (Jun 18, 2015)

Playing a lot of Tera, MKX, and soon to be Guild Wars 2 while there is still some summer left. Anyone else diving into Guild Wars 2 for the first time or back into it when the expansion hits?


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 18, 2015)

Darkleoco said:


> Playing a lot of Tera, MKX, and soon to be Guild Wars 2 while there is still some summer left. Anyone else diving into Guild Wars 2 for the first time or back into it when the expansion hits?



I might, but so far the expansion additions are a bit lackluster and thin to me.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 19, 2015)

still hooked ... damn that game is addictive even on solo ... 

half a sad story i spent 3 night and 3 days (ig time) to tame a Carnotaurus ... well ... it was a awesome beast (yep was) despite his ridiculous forearm  
    
we got rushed by 2 carno lv11 he didn't survive... 

since i lost my Para in the process ... (don't remember where i did left her on the island xD .... i managed to hunt a Raptor)
  

yep indeed that game is awesome ... no objective just ... surviving and doing whatever i want ... (except assaulting a Spinny ... )


----------



## m0nt3 (Jun 19, 2015)

Army of Dilophosaurs (6) has taken out 3xraptor (at same time), 2xcarno (at the same time), and 1x T-Rex


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 19, 2015)

m0nt3 said:


> Army of Dilophosaurs (6) has taken out 3xraptor (at same time), 2xcarno (at the same time), and 1x T-Rex


yep ... i lost my 2 Dilo in the cave exploring process ... not due to denizen of the dark but ... they got stuck in the floor/wall/younameit

Titanoboa, Pulminoscorpius, Araneo ... well that was fun luckily they weren't higher than Sara (still jump when a white female TB got me by surprise ... i love that game ! )
  

i got that altho ... (and a recipe)


even looted a metal pickaxe and some tranq arrow

need to see a pack of 6 dilo on a Spinny ... a T-rex is a chihuahua compared to a Spinny (if they kept the regular scale between the 2 )

oh gosh...

i am glad i did craft a scope ...

by the way @m0nt3


m0nt3 said:


> I haven't even ventured into the inner island yet, way to dangerous.


well ...

i didn't encountered a T-rex... but Spinny, quite a lot ahah
i thought since i did read the game required to be more than 1 player to achieve something ... it would be a wipe fiesta in solo ... but nope once lvl 5 it goes butter smooth (21 atm) ok i am pretty sure i will not be able to down or tame a Bronto or anything else above a rex

wait ... there is something above a rex? oh yes ... the Spinosaurus ... i really have to try to go ballistic on a spinny ... once i got my stash stocked up

ok i just saw a rex (being stomped by 2 Bronto's)... the devs didn't kept the scale between the Spinosaur and the Rex ... it's disapointing 
 

i was wrong they've kept the scale ... the spinny is indeed the bigger of the 2
  
well ... both are ... scary as hell ...ahah


----------



## Doc41 (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks to steam's summer sale i got around ~40 games, totaling 71 in my library  (plus a crying wallet)......

recently been busy mostly with FFXIV (and especially now that HW is released) and some skyrim/thief gold every now and then.... but other than FF i do a game roulette


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 19, 2015)

Waiting for the FF14 HW drop. Got my pre-order on for early access in like 7 hours. cant wait. That will probably take up most of my time with some good quality single player games in between sessions.


----------



## Darkleoco (Jun 19, 2015)

How is FF14? The combat has always seemed a bit slow paced to me.


----------



## Jborg (Jun 19, 2015)

Vayra86 said:


> I might, but so far the expansion additions are a bit lackluster and thin to me.



I would play gw2 again if thy freakin updated the pvp- and balanced it somewhat. The amount of non-sense cheese builds going around is completely absurd. Also the made ranger the most noob class ever. You literally can press #2 and have skill.

They need to add a gvg system. That was the only thing I liked with gw2 was 15v15 gvgs. And 1v1s used to be fun..... 


GreiverBlade said:


> yep ... i lost my 2 Dilo in the cave exploring process ... not due to denizen of the dark but ... they got stuck in the floor/wall/younameit
> 
> Titanoboa, Pulminoscorpius, Araneo ... well that was fun luckily they weren't higher than Sara (still jump when a white female TB got me by surprise ... i love that game ! )
> View attachment 65849 View attachment 65851 View attachment 65846
> ...



What is the goal of this game? To survive? Level up? Build a base? It looks cool it just seems like you would run out of actual things to do. Just curious. I think gonna try it


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jun 19, 2015)

Bought ARK on release but wasn't too impressed with several things, especially the controlls. I'll go back to it when they works some more shit out.

I'm currently playing Rust...I just always seem to be playing this game.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 19, 2015)

Jborg said:


> I would play gw2 again if thy freakin updated the pvp- and balanced it somewhat. The amount of non-sense cheese builds going around is completely absurd. Also the made ranger the most noob class ever. You literally can press #2 and have skill.
> 
> They need to add a gvg system. That was the only thing I liked with gw2 was 15v15 gvgs. And 1v1s used to be fun.....
> 
> ...


no reall goal, surviving is the main ... lvling up is another building a base ... well take it like a unreal engine 4 minecraft with dinosaurs and more interest than MC

for me i can't run out of things to do ... i take it like the real life ... but with dino xD i also saw some screenshot of player doing huge @$$ forteress out of woods xD

but i enjoy it solo ... i just hate human ... way more than dinosaurs xD



WhiteNoise said:


> Bought ARK on release but wasn't too impressed with several things, especially the controlls. I'll go back to it when they works some more shit out.
> 
> I'm currently playing Rust...I just always seem to be playing this game.


well it has changed a lot it seems since you went in ...  that game got way more updates and correction in alpha than any other i tested ...

and the game is not in release stage (as it's still an Alpha)

awwww the rex and spinny are not scary anymore ... (tho i failed my tame attempt ... not enough time before going to the job  )
   
   

tho i got a nice skin for my helmet


----------



## Jborg (Jun 22, 2015)

So I picked up Ark and have been playing it....

Its pretty fun and all, but I must say.... I know its an early release game, but it runs like complete crap..... I have to play on Low Memory mode just to get an acceptable FPS.... that being said, this is one game where I am more determined to play than actually worrying about my FPS. (This makes me appreciate my games that run at a smooth 60 fps so much more lol)

Was able to build up my little thatch house on the side of a mountain right next to a waterfall..... only issue now.... I tried to hunt a Triceratops and it owned me...... and now I cant find my freakin house I built.....  lol....

Why are the dinos so OP? Does their level even mean anything?


----------



## m0nt3 (Jun 22, 2015)

Jborg said:


> So I picked up Ark and have been playing it....
> 
> Its pretty fun and all, but I must say.... I know its an early release game, but it runs like complete crap..... I have to play on Low Memory mode just to get an acceptable FPS.... that being said, this is one game where I am more determined to play than actually worrying about my FPS. (This makes me appreciate my games that run at a smooth 60 fps so much more lol)
> 
> ...



From my experience, the Dino lvl doesnt mean much, as the stats seem random. You can probably punch a dilo at low levels, but the bigger ones avoid. A trike can be taken down with a slingshot, if you can get on a rock that he can't climb. They aren't OP, i find them to be somewhat to easy. When you have a dilo army or a raptor mount


----------



## Jborg (Jun 22, 2015)

m0nt3 said:


> A trike can be taken down with a slingshot, if you can get on a rock that he can't climb. They aren't OP, i find them to be somewhat to easy. When you have a dilo army or a raptor mount


 


I learned the hardway that the slingshot + kiting does not work.... thing freakin trampled me....


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 22, 2015)

not really op but random yes ... i could solo knock out a rex or hunt Spinosaurus with ease (ofc being lv5 while i am lv25 help a lot) but i died out of stamina in a river with a school of megapiranha feasting on my butt... when i re spawned at my home point i found a Sarco dining on my pack of dodos and the fight left me with less than 5% health and some injuries to recover (and he was 15) then i tried to hunt some Brontos (lv5 like the one i killed to feed my Rex with prime during taming) and i got literally tri shoted ... while previously i was able to take them down without more than 10% dmg to my health  so yes ... pretty random 

trike i use spike and strafing to take them down.

btw you need a bed or a hide sleeping bag to respawn at your house in case of death... and my previous death left me with a strong bitter taste ... i lost my 2 Rex helmet skin, forge and a lots of ressources (bronto eggs inclusive)


----------



## m0nt3 (Jun 22, 2015)

Jborg said:


> I learned the hardway that the slingshot + kiting does not work.... thing freakin trampled me....


Yeah, the trikes are too fast for that. It works well with turtles, as they are slow enough.


----------



## Jborg (Jun 22, 2015)

m0nt3 said:


> Yeah, the trikes are too fast for that. It works well with turtles, as they are slow enough.


 
Well, while we are discussing this game, and you have a somewhat similar build to mine....

What kind of performance are you getting? Im playing on all medium details on Low Memory mode (4gigs) and it runs just alright..... However, this is the 1st game In a long while that I am playing with poor performance, just because i want to play lol.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 22, 2015)

Jborg said:


> Well, while we are discussing this game, and you have a somewhat similar build to mine....
> 
> What kind of performance are you getting? Im playing on all medium details on Low Memory mode (4gigs) and it runs just alright..... However, this is the 1st game In a long while that I am playing with poor performance, just because i want to play lol.


i am playing on a Epic customized ... so it's smooth in local solo and full client no limitation (i'd say i get around 55-60fps (feels just as smooth as my other games that run in that ratio) with sometime a little freeze

didn't Ark got the Nvidia Gamework treatment? which explain the recommendation in the settings xD (indeed i tried epic and ... it was not smooth but not a slideshow either ... and i have a 290 not a Titan X ahah)


----------



## Jborg (Jun 22, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> i am playing on a Epic customized ... so it's smooth in local solo and full client no limitation (i'd say i get around 55-60fps (feels just as smooth as my other games that run in that ratio) with sometime a little freeze


 Did you tweak anything with the graphics? I see other peoples videos on Youtube and they are recording at very smooth FPS..... I feel like something is causing the poor FPS i am getting.... it just runs like complete shit.....


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 22, 2015)

Jborg said:


> Did you tweak anything with the graphics? I see other peoples videos on Youtube and they are recording at very smooth FPS..... I feel like something is causing the poor FPS i am getting.... it just runs like complete shit.....


let me guess ... the 970 ... ahahahaha sorry i couldn't back down ...

let me check (i didn't tweak anything than what's in option) brb





terrain shadow: low because ... i don't care about shadow ... and AA med because even on med ... the game looks nice i start from epic settings in game and i lower until i get a smooth experience


----------



## Jborg (Jun 22, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> let me guess ... the 970 ... ahahahaha sorry i couldn't back down ...
> 
> let me check (i didn't tweak anything than what's in option) brb


 
The 3.5g Vram issue MUST BE THE PROBLEM! lol.... when in doubt......... blame that.

Maybe i just have to lower more settings or something. Some people are reporting playing on Lowest detail


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 22, 2015)

Jborg said:


> The 3.5g Vram issue MUST BE THE PROBLEM! lol.... when in doubt......... blame that.
> 
> Maybe i just have to lower more settings or something. Some people are reporting playing on Lowest detail


at last you have a good sense of humor ... me likeh 

altho i bet Ark will be the game (with Star Citizen) that will decide for me if i keep my 290 and the custom loop i did .... or go Fury Nano (if she is ever available where i live ... )


----------



## m0nt3 (Jun 22, 2015)

I run at mix. I can sometimes manage 30FPS, most of the time im playing in the 20's. with occasional dips into the teens. Its not great, but I enjoy the game so much, I am overlooking the performance. I think the release is next summer, so there will be lots of improvements (and there have been) to come. I play on Epic textures and mostly high on everything else. I find there is much of a performance difference if I degrade quality, although I have not tried low memory mode. I will screenshot my settings when I get home. They are claiming DX12 will bring a 25-30% performance improvement. But DX12 is not implimented yet.

EDT: check out the new patch notes.
http://steamcommunity.com/app/346110/discussions/0/594820656447032287/


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 22, 2015)

m0nt3 said:


> I run at mix. I can sometimes manage 30FPS, most of the time im playing in the 20's. with occasional dips into the teens. Its not great, but I enjoy the game so much, I am overlooking the performance. I think the release is next summer, so there will be lots of improvements (and there have been) to come. I play on Epic textures and mostly high on everything else. I find there is much of a performance difference if I degrade quality, although I have not tried low memory mode. I will screenshot my settings when I get home. They are claiming DX12 will bring a 25-30% performance improvement. But DX12 is not implimented yet.
> 
> EDT: check out the new patch notes.
> http://steamcommunity.com/app/346110/discussions/0/594820656447032287/


i like how the devs of that game are REALLY ACTIVE! damn ... so good already and soo much planed ... it's limit total awesome! (and for the price ... also ... )


----------



## Rivage (Jun 23, 2015)

Euro Truck Simulator 2: Scandinavia DLC

NVIDIA Mercedes the new Actros


----------



## Frick (Jun 23, 2015)

Rivage said:


> Euro Truck Simulator 2: Scandinavia DLC



Ohhh nice didn't know they had that. Maybe it's time to go trucking again and see how much of it they got right!


----------



## Rivage (Jun 23, 2015)

Frick said:


> Ohhh nice didn't know they had that. Maybe it's time to go trucking again and see how much of it they got right!


Scandinavian Expansion AWEsome! For sure, the largest and most exciting DLC for Euro Truck Simulator 2 so far.






*Features:*

Improved daylight cycle and weather visuals
Revised approach to detailed map modelling and vegetation
Introducing 27 new cities and ports, often larger and more detailed than the base map destinations, featuring recognizable roads and landmarks highlighting uniqueness of each of the territories
Immense nature variety across Scandinavia land (forests, fields and lakes of the south are giving way to mountainous regions filled with rock formations, cliffs, mountain valleys, and long twisty tunnels - which sometimes have even crossroads inside)
New industries to service with over 80 new cargo types which include new food, machinery, construction and bulk cargo
12 ferry terminals new to Scandinavia plus some more added to the rest of the map, 2 large container port simulating important logistic regions of Scandinavia
New trailer models including semi-trailers for transporting livestock and trucks
Expanded roster of AI drivers
Visit Scania and Volvo Trucks factories to deliver new vehicles to dealers across Europe


----------



## Frick (Jun 23, 2015)

Nooo they only did the southern parts. Would be awesome to get long hauls in the northern forrests and the coast of northern Norway...


----------



## Jborg (Jun 23, 2015)

m0nt3 said:


> Yeah, the trikes are too fast for that. It works well with turtles, as they are slow enough.


 
Err.... this game is beyond frustrating in some aspects.....  The dinos might as well not even have freakin levels.... A level 1 turtle thing out played me .... proceeded to destroy my house as well... (This is single player mode) Either I am doing something horribly wrong.... Or I am just not sure.... What level should I even start hunting Dinos I guess is the question to ask.... Its not working well with a stupid spear and slingshot.... My god I shot a stegosaurus 40 times with my slingshot and it didnt do crap! (it was levle 32 and stuck inside a tree lol)  What gives....


----------



## peche (Jun 23, 2015)

pretty disappointed that steam has no multiplayer of need for speed undercover, not fair
also having a good time on CS:GO and its missions, 

Regards,


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 23, 2015)

Jborg said:


> Err.... this game is beyond frustrating in some aspects.....  The dinos might as well not even have freakin levels.... A level 1 turtle thing out played me .... proceeded to destroy my house as well... (This is single player mode) Either I am doing something horribly wrong.... Or I am just not sure.... What level should I even start hunting Dinos I guess is the question to ask.... Its not working well with a stupid spear and slingshot.... My god I shot a stegosaurus 40 times with my slingshot and it didnt do crap! (it was levle 32 and stuck inside a tree lol)  What gives....


strange i get different play experience ... tho i concur on the random difficulty of the dino (CF my previous post :http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/what-are-you-playing.204644/page-35#post-3302638)
i am 28 now but i think i started to chase Dilo and tame Dilo at lvl 5 or 7 (i still need around 15 stone arrow to down a Carbonemys regardless of the lvl )

just starting now forge and smithy ... i re tamed a Para since i lost pretty much everything except my home (on a safe-spot it seems ...the carbo are quiet and just sometime  a Sarco pay me a visit ...)

what bug me ... is before i could solo bronto, spin and rex and now i can't xD i guess dying ended my streak of luck ahah 

@Jborg http://ark.gamepedia.com/ARK:_Survival_Evolved_Wiki has some useful hint on some dino page.


----------



## m0nt3 (Jun 23, 2015)

Jborg said:


> Err.... this game is beyond frustrating in some aspects.....  The dinos might as well not even have freakin levels.... A level 1 turtle thing out played me .... proceeded to destroy my house as well... (This is single player mode) Either I am doing something horribly wrong.... Or I am just not sure.... What level should I even start hunting Dinos I guess is the question to ask.... Its not working well with a stupid spear and slingshot.... My god I shot a stegosaurus 40 times with my slingshot and it didnt do crap! (it was levle 32 and stuck inside a tree lol)  What gives....



I believe I said earlier that the dino lvls are irrelevant. I don't know how the do stat gen, but it doesn't make much sense. Some dinos, oyu just have to learn their movements, others is just getting a good vantage point. That is how I killed my first T-Rex, got on a cliff above him and he just stood there. Stones don't do much to direct damage (although they did get a buff recently) but do torpor damage to knock them out. I am lvl 41, with a lvl 43 raptor and there isn't much we cant take out. Although, there was an albino t-rex last night that was destroying everything, and only lvl 7. Turtles and stegos have gobs of health, start by taming a dilo or two, kill other for meat or the coel fish in streams and rivers, but watch out for the megapirahna, those things are crazy and always in packs of at least 3.


----------



## Rivage (Jun 24, 2015)

Frick said:


> Nooo they only did the southern parts. Would be awesome to get long hauls in the northern forrests and the coast of northern Norway...


At least have Uppsala


----------



## Rivage (Jun 24, 2015)

Viking Chieftain Mercedes-Benz New Actros








Rest area





Break of day


----------



## Frick (Jun 24, 2015)

I had completely forgotten how damned relaxing that game (Euro Truck Sim 2) is. Just cruising along, and your biggest problem is junctions with cars in them (especially if you're using mouse steering).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 24, 2015)

Heh, it's not very relaxing when you're constantly trying to go as fast as you can go (180 kph is the best I've done).  I haven't played it in a while though.  Maybe should give a try one of these days.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 24, 2015)

Soooo... I was bored and decided to pick up some PS2 classics (playing on PC through PCSX2)

And then I remembered this game, and once again I am HOOKED.

Bonus points for guessing the title. Hint: JRPG.


----------



## Cvrk (Jun 24, 2015)

*The Bureau: xcom declassified*
It's bad. Pretty much everything. Mediocre gunplay (just aim for the chest and you will hit a headshot).
It was this or  deus ex human revolution. The second one is completely unattracted.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 24, 2015)

Cvrk said:


> *The Bureau: xcom declassified*
> It's bad. Pretty much everything. Mediocre gunplay (just aim for the chest and you will hit a headshot).
> It was this or  deus ex human revolution. The second one is completely unattracted.


Ahhh, you picked the wrong one, LOL.  DX:HR is a very good game!


----------



## Jborg (Jun 24, 2015)

m0nt3 said:


> , but watch out for the megapirahna, those things are crazy and always in packs of at least 3.





GreiverBlade said:


> i like how the devs of that game are REALLY ACTIVE! damn ... so good already and soo much planed ... it's limit total awesome! (and for the price ... also ... )


 
Uh oh... I discovered console commands for this game in single player.....  No more getting spawn killed by hungry raptors....


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 24, 2015)

Jborg said:


> Uh oh... I discovered console commands for this game in single player.....  No more getting spawn killed by hungry raptors....


i kew it was there but never thought of using it ... it's already simple and easy ahah


----------



## Toothless (Jun 24, 2015)

BF4 before work; letting my crabbyness out before I throw canned food at people.


----------



## Jborg (Jun 24, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> i kew it was there but never thought of using it ... it's already simple and easy ahah


 
The amount of times I died last night basically forced me too, after I rage quit of course... (Lol)

I am still going to level normally and learn things at the normal speed, but I am going to use the console to basically make up for my lack of a tribe.... game is crazy hard without people helping you it seems.

I had fun making a crazy house with unlimited materials too.... lol


----------



## RCoon (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm playing the GPU review comments section game. Game of the year, long term multiplayer support.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 24, 2015)

RCoon said:


> I'm playing the GPU review comments section game. Game of the year, long term multiplayer support.



Most entertaining "game" comment yet!


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 24, 2015)

RCoon said:


> I'm playing the GPU review comments section game. Game of the year, long term multiplayer support.



Though it's very linear with predictable story...


----------



## smoothshooter (Jun 24, 2015)

war thunder and wow!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 24, 2015)

Lovin it, especially as it is forcing my cpu to boost to 4.3ghz .
Stock is 2.67ghz so its a stonking o/c  My BIOS o/c is 193.51 x 20 giving me 3.87 ghz for 24 /7 crunching

I will run in windowed mode and see what task manager  tells me, I wondering if the usual 20 x multi boosts to 22 x if only 4 out of the 6 cores are utilized. BIOS will only give me multi x 22 if i enable 4 out of the 6 cores.

http://ark.intel.com/products/47922/Intel-Xeon-Processor-X5650-12M-Cache-2_66-GHz-6_40-GTs-Intel-QPI

http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=Intel+Xeon+X5650+@+2.67GHz

EDIT.  looking at Task manager it seems the game is  disabling hyperthreading. Next time i shutdown i will manually disable it and play some more.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 24, 2015)

So, ARK players....

http://steamcommunity.com/app/346110/discussions/0/594821545181831108/


----------



## Doc41 (Jun 25, 2015)

Rivage said:


> Viking Chieftain Mercedes-Benz New Actros
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol i did pick up ETS pack during steam sale and started playing it yesterday, seems fun indeed and a great time killer if you got nothing to do like me  though i always find it hard to choose from Mercedes-Benz / Scania / Man and Volvo


----------



## tahiti (Jun 25, 2015)

Dirt Rally. It has a learning curve of several hours. And even when you already have experience Dirt feels like thick shit the first hours. Driving in your first car feels like how  it must really feel in a 60's model. It steers like crap, makes a lawnmower sound and has serious issues staying on the road. In the 1st race it didn't reach it's 4th gear anywhere on the circuit!  Later on it;s a very rewarding experience to break out of the disabled car syndrome. Lovely game.

Played the Witcher 3 and Mortal Kombat X storymode. In Both games my patience doesnt last long enough to not skip everything that is being said. So not a clue what happened but both games had a lot of action and there were horses, mistresses, monsters and crying people and stuff like that. Shit like that is always a big plus


----------



## RCoon (Jun 29, 2015)

Still playing butman despite brokenness for next week's review. Framerates are OK, although one batmobile mission tanked to 12 FPS.

Managed to get my press key for Ronin however!


----------



## mroofie (Jun 29, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Sorry, I cant help you.  My "what are you playing" schedule looks like yours exactly, and will for many weeks it looks like!


still need to download most of the bin files :/

Playing Minetest for now


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 29, 2015)

Jborg said:


> but I am going to use the console to basically make up for my lack of a tribe.... game is crazy hard without people helping you it seems.


no tribe and i don't use the console, my house is small and enough (i saw a guy building a forteress (wood) in solo play without console) to make up the lack of a tribe you have to adapt your way of hunting (ooohhhh realistic ! /notasarcasme)
IE: this isn't a fps you don't go head's on on dinos until you get a bow and stone arrow engrame or BP(even there you have to avoid direct confrontation at all cost, mind you ... you are a human and they ... well they are what they are.), you stone small dinos, that's how i got my 1st Dilo, or you push a Para into a dead end to knock him/her out, because those dino are freaking fast when startled... don't attack a Bronto unless you blocked him into a spot where you can go way above him (same goes for Rex but not Spino... 4 time out of 5 they can climb and reach me ... and as usual i run like mad to my para and flee as fast as i can  )



Ahhzz said:


> So, ARK players....
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/app/346110/discussions/0/594821545181831108/



be more precise @Ahhzz  what do you mean here? they reward bug and exploit tracker? 
do you find that, unjust or not correct? (well ... 100$... you can buy the game 4 time  )


----------



## Frick (Jun 29, 2015)

tahiti said:


> Played the Witcher 3 and Mortal Kombat X storymode. In Both games my patience doesnt last long enough to not skip everything that is being said. So not a clue what happened but both games had a lot of action and there were horses, mistresses, monsters and crying people and stuff like that. Shit like that is always a big plus



You are the reason RPG's suck these days. 

(only half-joking)



Spoiler



Hopeful designer - Hey let's make an adult rpg for grown ups!
Bioware and Todd Howard - YEEAAAAAAH WITH BOOOOOBS!
Hopeful designer - But, but, but I was thinking more in the vein of Planescape Torment, or The Longest Journey, where what you do have consequences and with good writing and actual emotions...
Todd Howard - BOOOOOOOOOBBBBBBSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS and GUUUUNNNNSSSSSSSSSS (now he jizzes in his pants)
Bioware - Yeah lot's of sex, I agree with you, Hopeful Designer! You can fuck whatever you want!
Hopeful Designer - That's not what I meant, and that is not a relationship that's actually -
Todd Howard - TIIIITTTTSTSSSSSSS STSTSTS IMMERSHUNNN TIIIITTTSSSS
Bioware - This is my erection, make a game that nurses it.
Hopeful Designer - But, that's not what -
Bioware - DICKGIRLS!
Todd Howard passes out.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 29, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> ...
> 
> 
> be more precise @Ahhzz  what do you mean here? they reward bug and exploit tracker?
> do you find that, unjust or not correct? (well ... 100$... you can buy the game 4 time  )



Correct. They are offering a $100 bounty for reproducible bugs/exploits.


----------



## mroofie (Jun 29, 2015)

Frick said:


> You are the reason RPG's suck these days.
> 
> (only half-joking)
> 
> ...


+1  story doesn't seem to play a part in gaming anymore 



Frick said:


> You are the reason RPG's suck these days.
> 
> (only half-joking)
> 
> ...



Gaming at the lowest form




rtwjunkie said:


> Depends on the game. Some have more story content than you can access in 2 playthroughs!



True dat


----------



## rooivalk (Jun 29, 2015)

Morrowind!

Never finished it before, but it's difficult to keep track skills for efficient levelling.
Anybody knows the mod for skill/level monitoring?


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 29, 2015)

rooivalk said:


> Morrowind!
> 
> Never finished it before, but it's difficult to keep track skills for efficient levelling.
> Anybody knows the mod for skill/level monitoring?


if you jump walk you go up with athletics
that is all i remember


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 29, 2015)

mroofie said:


> +1  story doesn't seem to play a part in gaming anymore


 
Depends on the game. Some have more story content than you can access in 2 playthroughs!


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 29, 2015)

Witcher 3 - Amazing game so far. Level 17.
Funny enough my buddies got me back into Command & Conquer 3 - Kanes Wrath. Fun playing it with a group of friends though.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 29, 2015)

Halfway through a new NPU game media project/entry for TPU youtubing


----------



## mroofie (Jun 30, 2015)

rooivalk said:


> Morrowind!
> 
> Never finished it before, but it's difficult to keep track skills for efficient levelling.
> *Anybody knows the mod for skill/level monitoring*?


Skyrim


----------



## mroofie (Jun 30, 2015)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Witcher 3 - Amazing game so far. Level 17.
> Funny enough my buddies got me back into Command & Conquer 3 - Kanes Wrath. Fun playing it with a group of friends though.


against Ultra HARD Ai ?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 30, 2015)

Playing Project Cars this is what my hex core looks like, guess i need to turn the fan up on my gpu but it is hot here today.

I did one lap at Nords in a Lotus just for this test.
cpu stock is 2.66 -----in game runs at 4.10ghz
gpu stock  880/1300 o/c to 950/1320
gets me 45--65 fps


----------



## D R E N (Jun 30, 2015)

Just started H1Z1 and Rust. I know next to nothing about the game but from all the twitch streams I've seen - it's pretty fun.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

Taking a short break at 50 or so hours into my second Witcher 3 playthrough, and hitting 3 games I've let stagnate: Ryse; Shadow of Mordor, and Life is Strange.


----------



## ChevyOwner (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm playing Skyrim again. This time it has ~195 mods. No idea how many hours in this play through.


----------



## R3ign (Jun 30, 2015)

Jborg said:


> The amount of times I died last night basically forced me too, after I rage quit of course... (Lol)
> 
> I am still going to level normally and learn things at the normal speed, but I am going to use the console to basically make up for my lack of a tribe.... game is crazy hard without people helping you it seems.
> 
> I had fun making a crazy house with unlimited materials too.... lol



Feel free to jump on my server: *!| UK/EU |! CloudCactus.co.uk - (v180.42)*


----------



## AsRock (Jun 30, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> Everyone playing The Witcher 3 and I'm playing the first one. It's hilarious  Didn't understand it too well the first time I've played it a bit, but this time around I've paid more attention to combat and tutorials in the initial level. Plus, i've briefly watched The Witcher streams on GOG, briefly to an extent that I don't really know anything about the story which is good. But I've learned few basic things that are helpful. I've just erased all old saves and started from scratch. It feels a lot more enjoyable now.
> 
> I must say it still looks damn good for its age. Then again I value the given graphics based on when it was released. The Witcher is now what, 8 years old? That's a lot and yet it looks and feels a lot younger...



The 1st witcher was better than the second all so liked the engine more even if it was the old NWN engine ( Aurora ), sadly not played the 3rd waiting on  DLC's to come out.  All so like NWN1 much more than NWN2 even more so when it came to coop.

But if you can get over the age of Thw Witcher 1 play it and make sure you have the blood fix as the gore in  that is awesome lol.


----------



## Jborg (Jun 30, 2015)

R3ign said:


> Feel free to jump on my server: *!| UK/EU |! CloudCactus.co.uk - (v180.42)*


 
I might hop on to check it out... However Im NA... curious to see how the ping will be.


Just picked up ESO Online to check it out... fun game so far, and from what I have read, much better from when it launched.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 30, 2015)

Just completed Bloodborne and got the 2nd ending of the game,fantastic game with a finale of a boss to fight since after the 4th boss it got a little bit easier.
Now next games to playthrough are Assassins Creed Rogue on PC(excellent port),finish up Guild Wars 2 main story,Elder Scrolls online and 2-3 portable games to playthrough still.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 30, 2015)

mroofie said:


> against Ultra HARD Ai ?



Against BRUTAL AI and VS Each other. When we coop it is usually 3 Humans vs 3 Brutals. Lots of fun and had an epic game last night. Thought we gonna lose but I called down a Mothership and took an entire Brutal base in 1 shot. lol.


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 30, 2015)

How the hell do I "wake up" the Golem in the Swamp!? Nothing is mentioned in the Kalkstein notes, I've gone back to Vizima to ask him again and he had nothing to say. I'm missing the last two Sepirot and I have no clue where to get them. The last one should be obtained in Hairy Bear Inn, somehow...


----------



## RCoon (Jun 30, 2015)

Thoughts? Obviously it's quite rough around the edges. It's something I've thrown together as an alternative format for our Next Week in Gaming Articles: http://www.nextpowerup.com/news/22013/next-week-in-gaming-july-week-one/

Background noise and room can be easily fixed with editing, looking for feedback on the template overall


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 30, 2015)

@RCoon I am impressed, it really is very good.
good delivery, good pace, contained the right kind of information


a) 12.52 min too long

b) not enough nipples



PS  you have the same style ears as me


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

WOW!!!! That is ef**n fantastic!!

Very well done and delivered.  Idk if you ever had a chance to watch any of the now defunct G4 TV game review shows, but that video highlights exactly what I loved about that show! Well done!

P.S. You can look their stuff up online still.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 1, 2015)

I enjoyed it, Rcoon. Nicely done


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 1, 2015)

done nicely good info maybe a beer before you record it next time as you did not seemed fully relaxed in front of camera


----------



## AsRock (Jul 1, 2015)

Cool nice and clear and understandable


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 1, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Thoughts? Obviously it's quite rough around the edges. It's something I've thrown together as an alternative format for our Next Week in Gaming Articles: http://www.nextpowerup.com/news/22013/next-week-in-gaming-july-week-one/
> 
> Background noise and room can be easily fixed with editing, looking for feedback on the template overall


top a RCoon in the flesh ... nicely done @RCoon


----------



## AxGaming (Jul 1, 2015)

*naruto shippuden ultimte ninja storm 3 full burst 







































*


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 1, 2015)

@RCoon i think you should start a different thread for the video critique, it is going to get lost on this thread and it will get a bigger audience.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 1, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> a) 12.52 min too long



Yeah we all agreed on that. In the event we go for another video next week, it will be less than half that in length. 5 minutes at most, 2-3 minutes ideally, depends on the amount of content.



dorsetknob said:


> maybe a beer before you record it next time as you did not seemed fully relaxed



It got easier nearer the end (after 2 beers and a gin&tonic). Bear in mind each video of me recording took about 20+ takes, as you can tell from the bloopers at the end. Talking is hard. Hopefully it'll get better/quicker with time. Overall 12 mins of video took ~8 hours to research, write, record and edit.


----------



## LightningJR (Jul 1, 2015)

vnice RCoon, well done.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 1, 2015)

I've been having a love-hate relationship with Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 1, 2015)

@RCoon 



Spoiler


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 1, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Yeah we all agreed on that. In the event we go for another video next week, it will be less than half that in length. 5 minutes at most, 2-3 minutes ideally, depends on the amount of content.
> 
> 
> 
> It got easier nearer the end (after 2 beers and a gin&tonic). Bear in mind each video of me recording took about 20+ takes, as you can tell from the bloopers at the end. Talking is hard. Hopefully it'll get better/quicker with time. Overall 12 mins of video took ~8 hours to research, write, record and edit.


 
I actually think 5 minutes is too short.  Admittedly this first run is too long, but 5 minutes would eliminate 70% of the narrative about the games, something I enjoy immensely while watching game excerpts.  When it's cut down, I always felt cheated.  Just my opinion! 

As to what I'm playing, I have begun my one-week self-implemented break from my second Witcher 3 playthrough.  Finally started Life Is Strange last night, and finished episode 1.  Once I got past the weirdness of playing a teenage girl, and once I knew how to use the cursor properly (thanks @RCoon for helping me eliminate my rage at the game!) I found a good little story, and it's very enjoyable...relaxing even.  I'll be starting episode 2 tonight.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 1, 2015)

RCoon said:


> .....Talking is hard. ......







rtwjunkie said:


> I actually think 5 minutes is too short.  Admittedly this first run is too long, but 5 minutes would eliminate 70% of the narrative about the games, something I enjoy immensely while watching game excerpts.  When it's cut down, I always felt cheated.  Just my opinion!
> .



I agree with RTW. I'm not sure how much was "too long", but I enjoyed the descriptions. Cut all that down to 5 minutes, and it'll feel like a bad vine, where you wonder wth just happened.


----------



## Doc41 (Jul 1, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Thoughts? Obviously it's quite rough around the edges. It's something I've thrown together as an alternative format for our Next Week in Gaming Articles: http://www.nextpowerup.com/news/22013/next-week-in-gaming-july-week-one/
> 
> Background noise and room can be easily fixed with editing, looking for feedback on the template overall


looked a bit stiff IMO, but... clear dialog and i liked the game description, very nice overall.. good job 
i agree.. talking is hard xD
about how long the video should be... well i don't mind because i usually just listen to these kind of vids while i continue browsing  but i think 8~10 min should be ok


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 2, 2015)

Finished Episode 2 of Life is Strange.  Had a moment near the end I couldn't save someone, and no rewind power left.  Anyway, I'm really liking this and anxious to find out what happens next.  Episode 3 tomorrow night, then wait for devs to finish 4 and 5.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 2, 2015)

Finally started Metro 2033 Redux the other day, but its going to take me a while since I'm also dabbling in Sniper Elite v2 again. 

But I'm actually looking forward to getting back into Alien Isolation, fantastic game. Just picked up the dlc during Steam sale, so I'll be hitting that pretty soon


----------



## RCoon (Jul 2, 2015)

Scored a review key for Ronin (review out next week on Thursday 9th July), a review key for Legends of Eisenwald (review out on 16th July), and a review key for Guild of Dungeoneering (review out on 23rd July). Never been so organised in my entire life!


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 2, 2015)

eisenwald is very good if you dont expect it to be next homm. movement on the map is mount&blade style battles are turn based on norrow hex grid. armies are close to each other so strugle begin from 1st turn. no cheasing around on tacticle map.
what i missed in it was proper explanation for tasks you take from rumors in the inns. they arent marked like quest and for most of them it is a bit hard to understand what you should do to move it on.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 2, 2015)

ne6togadno said:


> eisenwald is very good if you dont expect it to be next homm



Well HoM&M V and VI were terrifically broken, so I reckon it's got a good chance of being better. If it doesn't crash during multiplayer games, it's already beaten them. That and it doesn't use UPlay.


----------



## vega22 (Jul 2, 2015)

http://www.moddb.com/mods/operator

if by game you mean mod, and playing you mean swearing at as i break it often :lol:


----------



## bhaalkc (Jul 2, 2015)

Playing Witcher 3. Its awesome.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 2, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Well HoM&M V and VI were terrifically broken, so I reckon it's got a good chance of being better. If it doesn't crash during multiplayer games, it's already beaten them. That and it doesn't use UPlay.


havent tried multi so cant say how good/bad it is. i prefer to play only campain to those kind of games.
they have story driven camplain but i havnt passed first map cause i played it during alpha and only first was available. as you can guess story wont win noble for literature but main quest requires you to do a lot of things before you can progress and ofc you want to lvl up your char and army as much as possible before serious fights of main quest. they have day/night system and some of the quests need specific day (or night) time so you can progress but that is explained in quest descriptions so make sure you've read em.
if you havnt started yet when you do go to monastery and finish its quests asap no matter of the cost. when you are done hire 2 monks. they are excelent mele figthers.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 3, 2015)

Finished Life Is Strange, Episode 3.  Now just waiting for Episode 4 to drop.  Remind me not to buy episodic games until they are complete, in the future.

Still, I'm enjoying this game a lot.  This is one of those sleepers that you just have to try, and then find you like it, surprisingly!


----------



## Cvrk (Jul 3, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Remind me not to buy episodic games until they are complete


Let's make a deal . I will remind you, if you remind me ? Cuz i am waiting for next episode in Game of Thrones telltale games series
At the moment playing an must play amazing *The Banner Saga 













*
Haven't found something so captivating since Inquisition .


----------



## peche (Jul 3, 2015)

CS:GO Players here?
What about a TPU-CS:GO team?

For rocking competitive maps?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 3, 2015)

Cvrk said:


> Let's make a deal . I will remind you, if you remind me ? Cuz i am waiting for next episode in Game of Thrones telltale games series
> At the moment playing an must play amazing *The Banner Saga
> 
> 
> ...



It's a deal!  Game of Thrones is another game I have that I haven't started.  At least I know now to wait!


----------



## HWTactics (Jul 3, 2015)

osu!  

That's about it.  In the past, more games than I can count, including The Witcher 1 and 2.  Witcher 3 coming soon probably.


----------



## Cvrk (Jul 4, 2015)

It ends bad.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 4, 2015)

warning huge gif ... so atm i play ... FFXIVHW and ... i also practice my abdominal muscle in the process ...


Spoiler











anyone that played FFXIVARR and know the Manderville questline ... will know what i mean by abs session ...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 4, 2015)

Finished Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance for good (all achievements).  I'm playing Cook, Serve, Delicious for now (3 star restaurant) but I'll probably move on to Metal Gear V: Ground Zeros at some point.


----------



## AxGaming (Jul 4, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Finished Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance for good (all achievements). I'm playing Cook, Serve, Delicious for now (3 star restaurant) but I'll probably move on to Metal Gear V: Ground Zeros at some point.


I have also finalized metal gear rising Revengeance is really a very impressive game


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 6, 2015)

Still on my enforced break of Witcher 3 2nd playthru.

Completed a very underrated game, Deadfall Adventures.  Great fun and replayability value.

Moving on to splitting my time I think between Star Trek and Alien Isolation.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 6, 2015)

Heroes of the Storm, lately. Poking at the LoL rejects, and muting as I go.


----------



## Cvrk (Jul 6, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Moving on to splitting my time I think between Star Trek and Alien Isolation.


Please give link to witch exactly star trek are you talking about


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 6, 2015)

The last one that got incredibly bad reviews.  However, after cruising around and reading actual user comments and such, I concluded they would know better than professional reviewers who play 1-3 hours.  Truthfully, it's nothing to write home about, but it's also not too bad.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 6, 2015)

Cvrk said:


> Let's make a deal . I will remind you, if you remind me ? Cuz i am waiting for next episode in Game of Thrones telltale games series
> At the moment playing an must play amazing *The Banner Saga
> 
> 
> ...



I really enjoyed that game. it's a lot like Oregon Trail and it's art style and rotoscope animation reminds me of Dragons Lair










the sequel should be coming out soon


----------



## Cvrk (Jul 6, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> The last one that got incredibly bad reviews.  However, after cruising around and reading actual user comments and such, I concluded they would know better than professional reviewers who play 1-3 hours.  Truthfully, it's nothing to write home about, but it's also not too bad.


This is the lates one http://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/star-trek-d-a-c  is this it ?


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 6, 2015)

Cvrk said:


> This is the lates one http://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/star-trek-d-a-c  is this it ?



no

http://store.steampowered.com/app/203250/

it's crap but most Star Trek games are with the exception of a few.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 6, 2015)

I discovered this recently










I had no idea someone made this TC mod for Sins of a Solar Empire and it might actually be the best Star Trek game period lol. I really liked Star Trek: Armada II.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 6, 2015)

Cvrk said:


> This is the lates one http://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/star-trek-d-a-c  is this it ?



This one, from 2013: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Trek_(2013_video_game) 

It's on Steam, I'm just on my phone right now.


----------



## Cvrk (Jul 7, 2015)

WAW! The reviews on the Star Trek 2013 are just bad. But still it's a better game than deus ex human revolution


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 7, 2015)

well ... needed to vent off ... found a good mean to do so:





thanks to bethesda ... not so hidden reference ...
1. RL from Q3 

2. Skyrim iconic helmet 


just like the Doom bobblehead in rage ... ahah...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 7, 2015)

Cvrk said:


> WAW! The reviews on the Star Trek 2013 are just bad. But still it's a better game than deus ex human revolution


Eh?  DXHR is an excellent game!  I've beat it like five times.


I've been bouncing between Cook, Serve, Delicious, Cities: Skylines, and Risen 3: Titan Lords:
-CSD was feeling grindy.
-The user interface in Cities: Skylines makes the game look like it is running at a resolution much lower than it is.  That was off putting and the city I started...I didn't like how it was progressing so I decided to abandon it anyway.
-Risen 3: Titan Lords hasn't captivated me yet which is why I'm here typing this.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 7, 2015)

Cvrk said:


> WAW! The reviews on the Star Trek 2013 are just bad. But still it's a better game than deus ex human revolution


What?   DX:HR is only not as good as the original, but by no means is it bad! 

Yes, Star Trek reviews are bad, which is why I scoured the interwebz for actual recent user opinions, and ot fared much better.  Because of that, I decided to give it a try.  It's actually a decent time-waster, although much better when playing co-op. Most of the horrendous bugs were fixed, and now it's a light content shooter.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 7, 2015)

I'd argue it is on par with the original.  DX was revolutionary when it launched and any sequel can't match that but the story in DXHR is far more compelling than DX and the fact you can complete DXHR entirely without ever killing someone (less bosses) gives credit to the level designers that DXHR lacked except on the first few missions.  Square Enix Montreal did a great job especially considering the engine they had to work with.


----------



## Frick (Jul 7, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I'd argue it is on par with the original.  DX was revolutionary when it launched and any sequel can't match that but the story in DXHR is far more compelling than DX and the fact you can complete DXHR entirely without ever killing someone (less bosses) gives credit to the level designers that DXHR lacked except on the first few missions.



I didn't like the story as much as DX, which you can also go through without killing anyone. It's difficult though.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 7, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I'd argue it is on par with the original.  DX was revolutionary when it launched and any sequel can't match that but the story in DXHR is far more compelling than DX and the fact you can complete DXHR entirely without ever killing someone (less bosses) gives credit to the level designers that DXHR lacked except on the first few missions.  Square Enix Montreal did a great job especially considering the engine they had to work with.


 
That I can agree on!


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jul 7, 2015)

Started yesterday for the first time( except the beta test) Battlefield 4 and reinstalled Skyrim and for relaxing playing some Euro Truck simulator 2 with mods xd.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 7, 2015)

So, in a complete reversal of my intentions, after rage-quitting Alien Isolation, I settled on Murdered: Soul Suspect.  I like the story, and the etheral aspect of it.   It's got some nice relaxing elements to it.  Possessing cats is the best part!  Anyway, working to finish that now.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 7, 2015)

Frick said:


> I didn't like the story as much as DX, which you can also go through without killing anyone. It's difficult though.


Unreasonable to do (kind of like stealthing Hitman 2) and pretty sure you'd have to skip a lot of side jobs in DX in order to sneak it.  Don't have to skip any in DXHR.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 7, 2015)

Thoughts?0 (Hasn't finished processing yet, so no 1080p available just now) Now in 1080@60p
cut down to just under 7 minutes from 12.










First thing is to remove the what I've been playing part in future. Seems crappy all things considered.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 7, 2015)

Well done!  I still love the presentation style. That 8 minutes is a perfect length for me.  

I'm undecided as to you dumping what you personally have been playing. It gives the review a more human quality, as well as possibly opening a few viewers eyes to something they might have overlooked to play.


----------



## Frick (Jul 7, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Unreasonable to do



What do you mean?


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 7, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Thoughts?0 (Hasn't finished processing yet, so no 1080p available just now) Now in 1080@60p
> cut down to just under 7 minutes from 12.
> 
> 
> ...



looks good.

I love Mondays was a great feature










Andddd the ressttt of the weeeek 

this short but sweet video made my week more times than I can count. Ryan Davis was good at coming up with features.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 8, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Thoughts?0 (Hasn't finished processing yet, so no 1080p available just now) Now in 1080@60p
> cut down to just under 7 minutes from 12.
> 
> 
> ...


Got a chance to watch this eve, looks pretty good. Yeah, gotta admit, the "I'm playing" is the weakest of this presentation. Maybe just a simple "Been rampaging in LoL, having a good time, look me up!" I liked it  



hate the "drift" game... looks.... weak.    thanks!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 8, 2015)

Frick said:


> What do you mean?


The amount of effort is not worth the reward.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 8, 2015)

Even though I'm inundated with a long list of review titles, picked up a press key for Coffin Dodgers today


----------



## Atomic77 (Jul 11, 2015)

Ive been playing Diablo 3 quite a bit lately. I also play Sims 4  I also have quite a few other games that I play such as StarCraft 2. DarkSpore CODMWF2 Left for dead 2 and sometimes I play a few games on facebook.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 13, 2015)

Dropped into Path of Exile's new expansion The Awakening last night. Made my first character on the new Warbands league, turning out to be a Templar Summoner. Also discovered how ridiculous flame totem and searing bond totem are in Easy Mode, even without additional fire damage passives.

Desperately trying to find time to level up between review times.

Oh, and more importantly this week's review title:


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 13, 2015)

I finally got sucked in to Risen 3.  This game is much longer than I anticipated.  48 hours in and I think I recently reached chapter 2.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 13, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I finally got sucked in to Risen 3.  This game is much longer than I anticipated.  48 hours in and I think I recently reached chapter 2.


i smell another "do every quest and get all possible xp before closing the chapter" bitch like myself


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 13, 2015)

That I am.


----------



## Jatheon (Jul 13, 2015)

bhaalkc said:


> Playing Witcher 3. Its awesome.


Reminds on Assassins Creed a little, but according to gameplay I watched it's much more dificult to play than Creed.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 14, 2015)

Risen 3 took 60 hours to beat; 63 hours to get the missing achievements.


I'll probably try to finish Cook, Serve, Delicious next.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 14, 2015)

Jatheon said:


> Reminds on Assassins Creed a little, but according to gameplay I watched it's much more dificult to play than Creed.


 
I don't know you can say "harder", but it does take alot more involvement as its a pretty in-depth RPG.  The combat is similar, but not all that hard (there is a learning curve though, compared to AC).

*As to what I'm playing, I just finished XCOM: The Bureau Declassified.  It took 18 hours.

I'm now finally playing Remember Me, which I got 2 years ago.  Oh well, that's what happens when youve got lots of gsmes and only a few of them occupy enough time to hit near or over 1,000 hours!


----------



## AsRock (Jul 14, 2015)

Been playing though JC once again as it was 4-5 years since the last time and having much more capable card to max out it with VSR.

Had to edit these (3.5+MB files ) so they not going show any were near as good as they should.






















And some bad A3 scripting were the heli would not stop spawning although always have fun trying to learn it but it pisses me off some times lol.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 14, 2015)

AsRock said:


> Been playing though JC once again as it was 4-5 years since the last time and having much more capable card to max out it with VSR.
> 
> Had to edit these (3.5+MB files ) so they not going show any were near as good as they should.
> 
> ...


ahah the bug on the last pics is awesome  heli funeral pyre 

currently testing Steam homestream  well ... it's the only way to play FFXIVHW on DX11 max Preset. (1440p'ish DSR'ed resolution as usual ) on my new laptop 
 

because between that

and that


there is a freaking world in between


----------



## haswrong (Jul 14, 2015)

Cvrk said:


> Please give link to witch exactly star trek are you talking about


star trek elite force 2?


----------



## RCoon (Jul 16, 2015)

What the hell did I just watch?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 16, 2015)

RCoon said:


> What the hell did I just watch?


A children's game.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jul 16, 2015)

Was playing Fallout:NV, but moved over to Fallout 3.  I think I like it better....  I really enjoy just wandering around the wasteland discovering new places.

Best,

LC


----------



## Cvrk (Jul 16, 2015)

No money + bad {C,so i am back at Steam free to play games. Installed during these 5 days a few of them. here we have:
*Heroes and Generals*




It is still in beta. But i think it's polished enough. 
There is not much to do. 2 teams starting at opposite positions capturing points in the middle of the map. It's very fast paced .
I only played it for 1 hour. In witch time my team (the blue) got killed badly. It was as if we were all playing against elite professional gamers. I'm talking about 1 guy from them taking out with head shots 4 of us. Through the entire hour we never made a point. Couldn't  keep a check point for more then 1 minute.
Very strange,since i believe my blue team was always getting new players (cuz the old ones were frustrated -dropping out all the time),yet the red team was always so strong. 
I did not have much fun,but i got to ride a  bicycle.

*Warframe



*
Finished the 2 hours tutorial. From now on you only get team co-op and pvp. So far i had the story line with help from matching game (drop in player help). 
So far a liked this game a lot. Problem ? Something tells me you need to spend a lot of euros to keep playing it. Most of the gear you can only buy with real money. I mean 99% of the gear,the rest it's low end and very expensive in game money. But the idea behind the game is fantastic. 

I tried *S.K.I.L. Special Forces 2* a go. Also played it for 2 hours. It';s like counter strike. And all of the players are very very good. I managed to kill 2 people. 1 witch was already wounded. Reason why 2 hours,i don't know. I could't stop playing. Respawn after respawn ,after respawn ....i had to keep going.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 16, 2015)

Cvrk said:


> So far a liked this game a lot. Problem ? Something tells me you need to spend a lot of euros to keep playing it. Most of the gear you can only buy with real money. I mean 99% of the gear,the rest it's low end and very expensive in game money. But the idea behind the game is fantastic.



You can obtain 100% of the gear in game by farming, even helmet skins I think. The main issue with the game is inventory slots. You can craft everything in the game, but you can't collect it all when its finished crafting because you have limited equipment slots. Equipment slots costs ~12 plat each. You start off with about 10 slots, and the game has 100+ weapons and frames. In other words, you either delete weapons once you've hit lvl 30 with them (only keep ones you intend to Forma in future), or spend plat.

It takes ages to farm gear when you start out. After ~200+ hours of game time, I can farm any item I want given some patience, and end up with that item, and a bunch of other blueprints too. Early game is very slow. End game becomes a very fun massacre, or you end up challenging yourself with some of the more intense survival missions

You can get plat by selling mods to people with platinum. Rare mods can be sold for a couple of plat, but you have to farm the mods first. Once a player has traded you plat for your rare mods, you can then buy equipment slots or unlock additional colours. Warframe is one of my all time favourite games, I just don't have the time to play it any more. My big issue with the game is the way it forces you to grind horribly for random crap to sell to people with plat, just so you can own all the weapons you build.


----------



## Cvrk (Jul 16, 2015)

RCoon said:


> You can obtain 100% of the gear in game by farming
> It takes ages to farm gear when you start out.Early game is very slow.
> but you have to farm the mods first. big issue with the game is the way it forces you to grind horribly for random crap


Thank you for that reply. It was useful to me. Down size,what i just quested from what you said, pretty much summons up the game for me + the detailed review i've seen online. So i will not bee playing this anymore,i guess.

A bit of conclusion . What game out there is not focused on farming,and then more farming. Cuz there free,but there not. I don't think you need to play the 200+ hours. That's not fun. You need to support the developers and buy the stuff with real money. Then the game because what it was intended , lots of fun and with a price tag for the people that worked hard to make it.

The last game that i was really into,was Tera Rising. I did the hundreds of hours farming etc without paying a cent...Looking back on it,it was fun and challenging in a way that i never experience a mmo before. I think also it's always _smart_ to pay the 50 euro or whatever you need,to get the grinding out of the way and  super enjoy the game as it was intended. If everybody farms ,games just die really fast. But if you can't pay 50 euro for Witcher,you can't for Tera or for Warframe. it's just how poverty works


----------



## Delta6326 (Jul 16, 2015)

I wish F1 2015, but head so many bugs can't, mine crashes.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 16, 2015)

RCoon said:


> You can obtain 100% of the gear in game by farming, even helmet skins I think. The main issue with the game is inventory slots. You can craft everything in the game, but you can't collect it all when its finished crafting because you have limited equipment slots. Equipment slots costs ~12 plat each. You start off with about 10 slots, and the game has 100+ weapons and frames. In other words, you either delete weapons once you've hit lvl 30 with them (only keep ones you intend to Forma in future), or spend plat.
> 
> It takes ages to farm gear when you start out. After ~200+ hours of game time, I can farm any item I want given some patience, and end up with that item, and a bunch of other blueprints too. Early game is very slow. End game becomes a very fun massacre, or you end up challenging yourself with some of the more intense survival missions
> 
> You can get plat by selling mods to people with platinum. Rare mods can be sold for a couple of plat, but you have to farm the mods first. Once a player has traded you plat for your rare mods, you can then buy equipment slots or unlock additional colours. Warframe is one of my all time favourite games, I just don't have the time to play it any more. My big issue with the game is the way it forces you to grind horribly for random crap to sell to people with plat, just so you can own all the weapons you build.



+1, +1 , +1!!!

I haven't played in months, but 'Coon has it down. Early game is a bit slow, as you're limited, but if you can get into a good clan, willing to make repeated runs for hard to access gear (ahhh.... just thinking of my RPrime makes me want to boot it back up.......)




sorry, a little distracted in memory lane, there. Anyway, find a good clan, and enjoy the ride


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm feeling too lazy for Cook, Serve, Delicious so I've been playing Cities: Skylines.  There's some things SimCity does better and some things Cities: Skylines does better.  SimCity is pretty well dead so one can only hope Cities: Skylines will fix/add the features that made SimCity great (e.g. wind effect on pollution and using a modifier key to make road placement snap to cardinal directions).


----------



## Cvrk (Jul 16, 2015)

Update on Free games Steam Version 2.0  Found something that i like a lot...well until they kill my castel,and then i wont like it anymore. 






Sure you can spend a fortune on buying everything in item mall shop with real money and be the king of the game.Literally just unstable. I calculated and with 400$ it's like having god mode activated...talk about pay to win games. 




But i really like this game. I don't see any op players around me. So far i am very enjoying this. It has a very easy learning curve. I just love the graphics. There is something so attractive to me about games that look like this. I looks very similar to Torchlight.  It is mindless, witch is good. You can play the entire game with only your mouse,if you have a 6 buttons + on it.
So far i am leader of the land  Winterspell,that's me. 





Tho i have a felling that by tomorrow morning my castel will be in ruins.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 16, 2015)

calling out for some fun an' tears ....

fun... well a miss tag ... i wanted keeper of the lake and i still had Titan(hard) in the selection ... well it was... fun
 

and tears ... one of the sadest scene of A Realm Reborn ... imo ... 




oh yes ... and a @Doc41  ahaha (Lazarus, the one on the left )


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 16, 2015)

I haven't played The Mighty Quest for Epic Loot in a long time.  It got stale.  I started it up for giggles and they changed so much...I don't even...

You didn't need materials to craft stuff before, my castle is devoid of the defenders it had, and well, I see no reason to keep playing it.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 16, 2015)

Currently playing Mars: War Logs, and enjoying it greatly!!


----------



## Cvrk (Jul 17, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> calling out for some fun an' tears ....


What's the name of this game ?


----------



## haswrong (Jul 17, 2015)

*Lichdom - Battlemage (2014)
*
a slow, repetitive, linear spell slinging action with cumbersome, unintuitive, complicated and almost unfathomable spell crafting (with single column inventories for spell components of ever changing level that keep growing in number over time and become inconveniently long to scroll up and down and make it difficult to remember the component names you want to compare or combine, especially when you need to leave the crafting menu for a short moment to prepare a slightly better spell component in the synthesis menu by combining unneeded components of lesser level), which you have to put up with if you want to survive. the mouse will be tormented in hope to trigger a combo by casting a binding spell and breaking it by a projectile or aoe spell which has destructive augmentation as its defining component (holding button(s) is needed to charge up a spell before casting it as it changes the output damage from low with certain low chance to trigger a critical upto the highest value which is an automatic critical where percentage multipliers apply depending on particular spell augmentations - charging up and casting time are also subjects to augmentations as many things can be tuned to improve responsiveness and symbolize battlemages ability and possibly supremacy after many deaths of course). its going to be tough, if you dont build a strategy. and thats not gonna happen anytime soon if you dont know the system thoroughly beforehand, because the game doesnt let you learn the system any other way than by trying to sling blindly assembled spell variations from what little components you start with and by dying a lot and thus reappearing at the latest checkpoint, where the rarity level of spell augmentations for improved efficiency (that you beat outta the enemies and are automatically attracted to your inventory) is reset as a "reward" for dying. achieved with cry-engine 3, sponsored by AMD. tbh, the internal antialiasing method seems kinda shoddy..

screens @ 1920x1200

















Spellcrafting tutorial:


----------



## Cvrk (Jul 17, 2015)

This was very very repetitive @haswrong . And hard ,i managed to finish it but ti did not bring me any joy. The Crysis engine looked good and surprisingly enough did not need a strong pc for it.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 17, 2015)

It's funny, because the point in Early Access is for the developer to change the game and develop based on the game's community reaction to mechanics and content. Lichdom proves that developers can drop a game in Early Access, receive feedback straight away about a very clear issue with gameplay, and then totally ignore everything they're told and develop it exactly how they were going to in the first place.

Everyone moaned about spells and the spellcrafting system as soon as it released. Those problems still seem to exist almost a year later.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 17, 2015)

Cvrk said:


> What's the name of this game ?


Final Fantasy XIV A Realm Reborn and the Heavensward Expansion
http://www.finalfantasyxiv.com/

one of the best, (if not the best) mmo around (for me that game is a huge "coup de coeur" and among the huge mass of mmo i played it's the best one )


----------



## Cvrk (Jul 17, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> one of the best, (if not the best) mmo around (for me that game is a huge "coup de coeur" and among the huge mass of mmo i played it's the best one )


You think it's better then Tera Rising ? I know you experienced a lot of Tera. Even with the recent updates and new gunner class. How would you compare the fighting in Tera vs Final Fantasy ? The dodging and aiming of Tera is unique. The way i see it, it's a mmo. You get quests were you need to kill mobs . So killing mobs over and over and over etc again is all you do. Big mobs,small mobs ,unique mobs, bams,you name it. In Tera you had to be awake,other wise you would get killed every few minutes. Your reaction time had to be perfect. 
As for the story line ? There is no story line. It's a mmo. I gived . I tired WoW lord of draenor like a month ago,I was super exacted to finally ever play the amazing World of Warcraft,it left be cold. Couldn't care less about it. Fallowing the story line in 4 days i had lvl 10. Completely super tedious and so boring. 
So tell me, how is this Final Fantasy different from anything else ? 
I know you are a anime fan, so maybe that is why you feel love for the game ?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 17, 2015)

haswrong said:


> *Lichdom - Battlemage (2014)
> *
> a slow, repetitive, linear spell slinging action with cumbersome, unintuitive, complicated and almost unfathomable spell crafting (with single column inventories for spell components of ever changing level that keep growing over time and become inconveniently long to scroll up and down that make it difficult to remember the component names you want to compare or combine, especially in case you need to leave the crafting for a short moment to prepare a slightly better spell component in the synthesis menu by combining unneeded components of lesser level), which you have to put up with if you want to survive. the mouse will be tormented in hope to trigger a combo by casting a binding spell and breaking it by a projectile or aoe spell which has destructive augmentation as its defining component (holding button(s) is needed to charge up a spell before casting it as it changes the output damage from low with certain low chance to trigger a critical upto the highest value which is an automatic critical where percentage multipliers apply depending on particular spell augmentations - charging up and casting time are also subjects to augmentations as many things can be tuned to improve responsiveness and symbolize battlemages ability and possibly supremacy after many deaths of course). its going to be tough, if you dont build a strategy. and thats not gonna happen anytime soon if you dont know the system thoroughly beforehand, because the game doesnt let you learn the system any other way than by trying to sling blindly assembled spell variations from what little components you start with and by dying a lot and thus reappearing at the latest checkpoint, where the rarity level of spell augmentations for improved efficiency (that you beat outta the enemies and are automatically attracted to your inventory) is reset as a "reward" for dying. achieved with cry-engine 3, sponsored by AMD. tbh, the internal antialiasing method is kinda shoddy..
> 
> screens @ 1920x1200


That is the most epic "review" I think I have ever seen.


----------



## haswrong (Jul 17, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> That is the most epic "review" I think I have ever seen.


lol. im flatteredly puzzledified!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 17, 2015)

Cvrk said:


> You think it's better then Tera Rising ? I know you experienced a lot of Tera. Even with the recent updates and new gunner class. How would you compare the fighting in Tera vs Final Fantasy ? The dodging and aiming of Tera is unique. The way i see it, it's a mmo. You get quests were you need to kill mobs . So killing mobs over and over and over etc again is all you do. Big mobs,small mobs ,unique mobs, bams,you name it. In Tera you had to be awake,other wise you would get killed every few minutes. Your reaction time had to be perfect.
> As for the story line ? There is no story line. It's a mmo. I gived . I tired WoW lord of draenor like a month ago,I was super exacted to finally ever play the amazing World of Warcraft,it left be cold. Couldn't care less about it. Fallowing the story line in 4 days i had lvl 10. Completely super tedious and so boring.
> So tell me, how is this Final Fantasy different from anything else ?
> I know you are a anime fan, so maybe that is why you feel love for the game ?


as i play both i prefer FFXIV, it has some tera mechanic as the mobs have a mark on the ground for AOE and in line AE, the music is superb the main story line quest  is ... well for me... really awesome (some funny sidequest as the Manderville one, screen under xD ) instance are an obligation for advancing (just as in Tera) the class system is enormous (you can do all class on one character also) 
reaction time has to be perfect (avoiding AOE PBAE and ILAE in some boss encounter can be pretty tricky) 

Manderville goodness


----------



## Cvrk (Jul 18, 2015)

They made another mmorpg and i was excited about this one.
_*Skyforge *_gives a new reason (in case anybody need it one ) to randomly kill mobs with other people,and all of this while you'r wearing a nice summer shirt and a very comfortable pair of pants. 





You start out as an immortal with a roman looking armor.Then you get to chose whatever you want for appearance. First i thought you get to chose this and stay casual while out of combat in the city. But no, turns out you go out in the field's for some serious hack & slash wearing the same stuff. 






The graphics look basic. So you will need a mediocre pc(witch i don't have) to max out the entire thing. 
Cool part about this game,is that you can change your class anytime you feel like it. And you have 3 to chose from 






With Cryomancer you'l get killed fast. With Lightbinder you'l get killed much slowly . With Paladin you'l get killed,but not before you get to see everybody else die around you. 
Sticking with a class is important. Cuz you don't have enough resources to invest in all 3 classes. 






It's impossible to do any quest by yourself. The lowest difficulty is medium and even so with 3 players it ca be challenging enough to make it fun (or frustrating). You are immortal, and you get to help humans kill the bad guys. Every female npc in game has big breast,witch is good,and the only aspect of the story line that keeps you interested (if your into that sort of thing),if not just press space bar.You will not miss a thing. 
You kill some mobs and then you move to another area of the map for some more questing.





Best thing about the game,water/ice effect. It looks a bit like cryengine  (Lichdom Battlemage)


----------



## horik (Jul 19, 2015)

After finishing Metro 2033 Redux and Last Light Redux, I started again with The forest, a great survival horror game.
Have this game in Steam library from more than a year now and I can say that in his actual stage is perfectly playable.

So after an airplane crash you wake up only to see someone is taking away your little son,  and here starts your adventure on this beautiful island.
You will have to find food (hunt or recollect), water, build a shelter, weapons and try to avoid or kill the cannibals who live on the same island.
This game has a big amount of gore and great looking graphics.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 20, 2015)

Only 6 years late, I'm playing Red Faction: Guerilla.  This is one really fun game!  The combat gets frantic at times, and I can destroy almost anything!  My favorite when EDF APC's show up is to peppper groups of them with charges and and then explode them.  That's good for 10-20 soldiers at a time.

Finished Mars: War Logs.  I quite enjoyed it.  It's nothing totally awesome, but it's better than it's almost unknown status would suggest.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 20, 2015)

First 4K screenshot of next week's review 






Also PoE





Also, LoL, because reasons


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 20, 2015)

What is it?  The scenery has the Octodad look.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 20, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> What is it?  The scenery has the Octodad look.



Coffin Dodgers. Mario Kart meets pensioners. Probably the most underwhelming 4K screenshot available


----------



## AsRock (Jul 20, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Only 6 years late, I'm playing* Red Faction: Guerilla*.  This is one really fun game!  The combat gets frantic at times, and I can destroy almost anything!  My favorite when EDF APC's show up is to peppper groups of them with charges and and then explode them.  That's good for 10-20 soldiers at a time.
> 
> Finished Mars: War Logs.  I quite enjoyed it.  It's nothing totally awesome, but it's better than it's almost unknown status would suggest.



Shame it was the last good one.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 20, 2015)

AsRock said:


> Shame it was the last good one.


Yeah. Armageddon is nowhere near as fun.


----------



## peche (Jul 20, 2015)

pretty pissed off… there is no people playing needforspeed undercover online?

every time that I want to race online it takes like 1 hour searching,  I have waited like 30mins… maximum… the start to race in the old events on game,


----------



## AsRock (Jul 20, 2015)

peche said:


> pretty pissed off… there is no people playing needforspeed undercover online?
> 
> every time that I want to race online it takes like 1 hour searching,  I have waited like 30mins… maximum… the start to race in the old events on game,



Only NFS: PU i enjoyed was way back the rest or just cheap nasty arcade bullshit, and thats some thing as i hate the cars but the game was aswsome with a wheel.


----------



## Cvrk (Jul 21, 2015)

Always wanted to get into PoE. But didn't really like it, maybe i'm missing something ? 
You start progressing into the game,make a few quests in a certain area kill all the mobs (witch takes a lot of time,but you feel a sense of completion) . If you go back 10 minutes after,you teleport again to previous checkpoint (town) whatever it is...the map is repopulated with the same mobs (they spawn back). So you have to go through them again in case you have a small secondary quest you didn't do or something like that. 
Yeah sure,nobody should ever complain about this, in every single mmo the map respawns, but in PoE i felt like the mob packs are much more dense and hard to kill. You can't just take a stroll...you are constantly being overwhelmed by mobs in every part of the map.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 21, 2015)

Cvrk said:


> Always wanted to get into PoE. But didn't really like it, maybe i'm missing something ?
> You start progressing into the game,make a few quests in a certain area kill all the mobs (witch takes a lot of time,but you feel a sense of completion) . If you go back 10 minutes after,you teleport again to previous checkpoint (town) whatever it is...the map is repopulated with the same mobs (they spawn back). So you have to go through them again in case you have a small secondary quest you didn't do or something like that.
> Yeah sure,nobody should ever complain about this, in every single mmo the map respawns, but in PoE i felt like the mob packs are much more dense and hard to kill. You can't just take a stroll...you are constantly being overwhelmed by mobs in every part of the map.



Maps only repopulate after 10 minutes of being idle, and reset the randomly generated terrain. This is done so people can farm. My main issue with PoE is the passive talent tree, because for new players its utterly horrid. People don't realise how easy it is to set up a passive skill tree and royally screw up their character. Passive respec points are so expensive, the only real option is to start a new character.

Once you're past all that though, the game is actually pretty good, better than Diablo III I'd say, not quite as amazing as D2, but close. It just takes a very long time before you 100% understand the reasoning behind everything in the game. I pretty much hated it for the first few weeks, but stuck with it, as my friend was big on it. Eventually came to quite enjoy it.


----------



## horik (Jul 21, 2015)

A game I would like to play is Kingdom Come: Deliverance, still in alpha phase.
Someone has it? Is it to buggy to play?
May just get it next month, love how it looks.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 21, 2015)

horik said:


> A game I would like to play is Kingdom Come: Deliverance, still in alpha phase.
> Someone has it? Is it to buggy to play?
> May just get it next month, love how it looks.



I've been avoiding it for some time. In terms of Early Access Alpha, it's *very* Alpha. Not really worth playing right now unless you want to look at unfinished pretty things with less than average framerates.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 21, 2015)

RCoon said:


> I've been avoiding it for some time. In terms of Early Access Alpha, it's *very* Alpha. Not really worth playing right now unless you want to look at unfinished pretty things with less than average framerates.


their video updates are funny though. i really like to watch them.


----------



## Cvrk (Jul 22, 2015)

RCoon said:


> My main issue with PoE is the passive talent tree, because for new players its utterly horrid. People don't realise how easy it is to set up a passive skill tree and royally screw up their character. Passive respec points are so expensive, the only real option is to start a new character.



Can you elaborate a little bit further ? 
Give me one example ,how can i _mess up my character _by adding the wrong passives. 
What is your character build ?
Did you pay any money,so far, in game ?


----------



## RCoon (Jul 22, 2015)

Cvrk said:


> Give me one example ,how can i _mess up my character _by adding the wrong passives.



For example, not picking up enough health nodes while building your character, and not hitting some of the keystone nodes for certain builds, like Resolute Technique for melee characters. Also not grabbing a few elemental resistances here and there can seriously screw you over late game. Also there are routes to keystone passive nodes that are shorter than others, so you don't waste passive skill points trying to get there.


Cvrk said:


> What is your character build ?


I have quite a few rather different ones! All my characters are here: https://www.pathofexile.com/account/view-profile/RCoon/characters


Cvrk said:


> Did you pay any money,so far, in game ?


Probably about $10 for some item transmogrification (making an item look like another item), and a skin for Summon Skeletons so they look like statues. Never felt the need to pay for anything tbh.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 22, 2015)

I thought spending money on that game just added effects to like weapons and nothing that would give another player advantage over another player, or did that change sadly ?.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 22, 2015)

AsRock said:


> I thought spending money on that game just added effects to like weapons and nothing that would give another player advantage over another player, or did that change sadly ?.



Nope, still the same. You cannot buy things from the developers to make you any more powerful than anyone else. All you can buy are cosmetic items and additional Guild Stash tabs. Everything must be farmed.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 22, 2015)

Sweet, as that's one thing they should never change.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 22, 2015)

I am playing.
Need for Speed Shift2 Unleashed
Need for Speed ProStreet 
Gran Turismo 5 Prologue 
Nascar


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 22, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Nope, still the same. You cannot buy things from the developers to make you any more powerful than anyone else. All you can buy are cosmetic items and additional Guild Stash tabs. Everything must be farmed.


you can buy tabs for your account stash too or at least you could last time i've played it (2 years ago)


----------



## Cvrk (Jul 24, 2015)

In Neverwinter just 11 fps in town. And it's unplayable for no reason. I had 40 in tera rising with (that graphic) and medium 1080p res. here with same 1080p and eveyrthing to low can't play.
In dungeons things are different i get 60-70 fps. No idea why there is this fps drop in town. I guess this is how the game is made.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 24, 2015)

Cvrk said:


> In Neverwinter just 11 fps in town. And it's unplayable for no reason. I had 40 in tera rising with (that graphic) and medium 1080p res. here with same 1080p and eveyrthing to low can't play.
> In dungeons things are different i get 60-70 fps. No idea why there is this fps drop in town. I guess this is how the game is made.


sooner you quit this game better for your nerves. it's just pile of shits.
i "play" (if lvling of professions can be called playing) it at min settings so i can get flawless fps. us only servers and bad ping doesnt help too.

ps dont wast your money for this game. if you just burn them they would be used better then to buy zen for this shit


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 24, 2015)

ne6togadno said:


> sooner you quit this game better for your nerves. it's just pile of shits.
> i "play" (if lvling of professions can be called playing) it at min settings so i can get flawless fps. us only servers and bad ping doesnt help too.
> 
> ps dont wast your money for this game. if you just burn them they would be used better then to buy zen for this shit


i also did play a bit ... but why putting money would be an obligation? you could still play without paying anything ... it's a F2P yes but nothing force you ...
also ... for FPS drops well ... never noticed it, but i played it on a R9 270X, R9 290 and a GTX 980
and i did play all maxed  stange eh?


----------



## Cvrk (Jul 24, 2015)

A relief . Other people have fps drops just like me. I know my pc is low spec but with graphics  like Neverwinter ...seriously ?
Most free to play games require you to buy stuff. So i'm with @ne6togadno  on this one. I also tried it on a usa server. The community is better when it's a full english speaking one . For as little as i got to see,i did like the fighting. Going back on Tera Rising Enmasse for the weekend,just have to try out the gunner class for myself. And this time it's gonna be Elin race )

Totally off topic . There are a lot of people here from USA, but this question does not go out to _just_ those ones in particular.
*What do you think about moon landings ? Did humans really managed to reach the moon,or are there all fake ? *


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 24, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> i also did play a bit ... but why putting money would be an obligation? you could still play without paying anything ... it's a F2P yes but nothing force you ...
> also ... for FPS drops well ... never noticed it, but i played it on a R9 270X, R9 290 and a GTX 980
> and i did play all maxed  stange eh?


duno how much you've played it but in late game you either have to pay so you can get/make better enchants or you need farm 20h daily. and this is how game mechanics is made. for example for lvl 8 enchant (gear not weapon) you need one lvl7 enchant fully refined and another lvl7 enchant of the same kind. and then you have ~30% chance for success (which in this game means close to nothing)  so you you dont wont to lose your hardly earned 2nd lvl7 enchant you need to use wards and they arent cheap neither if you buy with zen nor with ad. for weapon/armour enchants chance is 1% so you must use coalescent ward (1k zen or 535k ad cheapest at AH atm). refinement of artefacts & artefact gear for higher then blue tires takes ages and now they've added new tire for artefacts with even higher requirements so if you want better gear either you pay or you farm forever.

fps drops happens mostly on amd cpus (skilfully coded game) and when instance is close to full or overflowing so there is also server side issues cause in some cases (dragon hour in well of the dragon area) even with lowest settings fps becomes fpminute. changing to low population instance helps a lot but in some cases kills your chances for win cause you need 20+ players so you can kill dragons @ dragon hour.
other issue is endless spawn of mobs (that is dev's idea for hard game) in dungeon/skirmish boss fights, temple of tiamat etc. in tiamat it runs reasonable during protection phase but when heads come up and mobs spawn free w/o anyone to clear them shit hits the fan.
there are some bugs that cause heavy lags too like notorious astral seal+burning guidance combination which is good in dungeons and small instances but kills servers in instance with more then 15+ players
http://www.arcgames.com/en/forums#/...cs-astral-seal-2-or-3-times-on-dragon-big-lag



Cvrk said:


> I also tried it on a usa server


game has only us servers (somewhere at west coast) so their early morning Thursday maintenance means servers off line in prime time for our time zone.

if you want god free to play game go elder scrolls online and dont listen to winkers. game is very good mmo with nice visuals excellent support and interesting lvling/skill mechanics.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 24, 2015)

ne6togadno said:


> duno how much you've played it but in late game you either have to pay so you can get/make better enchants or you need farm 20h daily. and this is how game mechanics is made. for example for lvl 8 enchant (gear not weapon) you need one lvl7 enchant fully refined and another lvl7 enchant of the same kind. and then you have ~30% chance for success (which in this game means close to nothing)  so you you dont wont to lose your hardly earned 2nd lvl7 enchant you need to use wards and they arent cheap neither if you buy with zen nor with ad. for weapon/armour enchants chance is 1% so you must use coalescent ward (1k zen or 535k ad cheapest at AH atm). refinement of artefacts & artefact gear for higher then blue tires takes ages and now they've added new tire for artefacts with even higher requirements so if you want better gear either you pay or you farm forever.
> 
> fps drops happens mostly on amd cpus (skilfully coded game) and when instance is close to full or overflowing so there is also server side issues cause in some cases (dragon hour in well of the dragon area) even with lowest settings fps becomes fpminute. changing to low population instance helps a lot but in some cases kills your chances for win cause you need 20+ players so you can kill dragons @ dragon hour.
> other issue is endless spawn of mobs (that is dev's idea for hard game) in dungeon/skirmish boss fights, temple of tiamat etc. in tiamat it runs reasonable during protection phase but when heads come up and mobs spawn free w/o anyone to clear them shit hits the fan.
> ...


well if you don't want or need to make/get better enchant ... then you're basically fine? technically i play for fun so i would not even get a bucks out on a game who turns F2P into Pay to Win  (some Pay to Cosmetic game, on the contrary, i spend a little on them to support it  )

for the fps drops well i played on my current 4690K and FX-6300 well maybe on the FX it was a bit laggy (hardware lag)

well arc game is not really a good one ... (they droped Rusty Blade as soon as they got it from PW ...  which for me meant Arc game was good as dead, and also NWN i got it from STEAM at 1st ... no way i would go by ARC launcher again, 1 launcher is enough, ok i still have Glyph for Trion games ... ) and that NWN is a bad execution indeed ... and got worse with the passing day, glad i did just play "a bit" 






Cvrk said:


> Going back on Tera Rising Enmasse for the weekend,just have to try out the gunner class for myself. And this time it's gonna be Elin race )


gunner are High Elves or Castanics only .... just in case 
just as Reaper was Elins only


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 24, 2015)

Bounty Train. 

waiting.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 24, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> well if you don't want or need to make/get better enchant ... then you're basically fine? technically i play for fun so i would not even get a bucks out on a game who turns P2W into Pay to Win  (some Pay to Cosmetic game, on the contrary, i spend a little on them to support it  )
> 
> for the fps drops well i played on my current 4690K and FX-6300 well maybe on the FX it was a bit laggy (hardware lag)
> 
> well arc game is not really a good one ... (they droped Rusty Blade as soon as they got it from PW ... :'( ) and that NWM is a bad execution indeed ... and got worse with the passing day, glad i did just play "a bit"


you need better chants cause they contribute to gear score (now item lvl) so if you want to enter some instances that have item lvl requirements you need chants/lvled artefacts etc.
in past mount and a half i havent moved my toons any further then the mail box so ya i too "play" it. i need to lvl leadership to 25 on 2 of them i am going to look to sale my accounts (2 accounts with 2 toons each cause i couldnt justify spending ad to get zen for more slots unlock)



Ahhzz said:


> Bounty Train.
> 
> waiting.


nice find. thx


----------



## Cvrk (Jul 24, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> gunner are High Elves or Castanics only .... just in case /QUOTE]



Elin gunner,that would have been stupid OP

I would love to play elder scrolls online! A lot! But you have to buy the game first,then it's free to play ( no monthly subscription fee)
That  being the case, if i had to chose between ES Online and Guild Wars 2 , i'd chose GW2


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 24, 2015)

Soooo...., are we talking the old Neverwinter online game from the 90's, or Neverwinter Nights the great RPG which also had an online element?


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 24, 2015)

Cvrk said:


> Elin gunner,that would have been stupid OP
> 
> I would love to play elder scrolls online! A lot! But you have to buy the game first,then it's free to play ( no monthly subscription fee)
> That  being the case, if i had to chose between ES Online and Guild Wars 2 , i'd chose GW2


i got emperor edition for 21GBP on greenmangaming (standard edition was even cheaper) so you just need to look for good sale. even if you just play pve quests game worth its price



rtwjunkie said:


> Soooo...., are we talking the old Neverwinter online game from the 90's, or Neverwinter Nights the great RPG which also had an online element?


we are talking about this piece of crap


----------



## AsRock (Jul 24, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Soooo...., are we talking the old Neverwinter online game from the 90's, or Neverwinter Nights the great RPG which also had an online element?



Sorry great games with a awesome online element as you could add mods to a server without have everyone who joined going to a website to download it.

Yes i was thinking surly he don't mean that classy Neverwinter Nights but the company whop probably thought it would fool people by having the name Neverwinter as their game title.

Unless he meant NWK  hehe.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 24, 2015)

AsRock said:


> Sorry great games with a awesome online element as you could add mods to a server without have everyone who joined going to a website to download it.
> 
> Yes i was thinking surly he don't mean that classy Neverwinter Nights but the company whop probably thought it would fool people by having the name Neverwinter as their game title.
> 
> Unless he meant NWK  hehe.


ya if newerwinter online is ground lvl obisdian's newerwinters are so high that they are somewhere in the centre of the galaxy even tho they are sp mostly


----------



## AsRock (Jul 24, 2015)

ne6togadno said:


> ya if newerwinter online is ground lvl obisdian's newerwinters are so high that they are somewhere in the centre of the galaxy even tho they are sp mostly



I mean this in a nice way but GTFOOH,  Obsidian were not the makers of NWN1 but for the fail that NWN2 was in comparison.


In fact has Obsidian even made their own game yet ? lol


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 24, 2015)

AsRock said:


> I mean this in a nice way but GTFOOH,  Obsidian were not the makers of NWN1 but for the fail that NWN2 was in comparison.
> 
> 
> In fact has Obsidian even made their own game yet ? lol


 
Yeah, I thought Bioware made NWN1?  Anyway, I may play it for first time in years again.  GOG gave me a free copy of NWN Diamond for pre-ordering Witcher 3.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 24, 2015)

AsRock said:


> I mean this in a nice way but GTFOOH,  Obsidian were not the makers of NWN1 but for the fail that NWN2 was in comparison.
> 
> In fact has Obsidian even made their own game yet ? lol


ya my mistake not neverwinters but neverwinter 2 only but what i said it is still valid. even nw2 been a failure it is sky high compare to newerwinter online


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 24, 2015)

@Cvrk 
33% isnt that much but 36 euro is better then 60 http://store.steampowered.com/app/306130/


----------



## AsRock (Jul 24, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Yeah, I thought Bioware made NWN1?  Anyway, I may play it for first time in years again.  GOG gave me a free copy of NWN Diamond for pre-ordering Witcher 3.



We used to add area's to the default modules to keep people coming back,  was fun thinking about it the Witcher 1 was done on the same engine and that with the blood fix is awesome how the blood would spray heheh,  yes i am that sick lol.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 24, 2015)

ne6togadno said:


> @Cvrk
> 33% isnt that much but 36 euro is better then 60 http://store.steampowered.com/app/306130/


aaahhhhhrgh thanks for reminding me the drop on ESO ... must resist have to resist ... FFXIVHW IS SUPREME! *autoconviction* i don't need another MMO!!! NUUHHHH! 

PS: and i mean another mmo... as in "i already have literally countless of them i play, on a regular basis and not only FFXIV"


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 24, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> *autoconviction*


sadly too often it doesnt work


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 24, 2015)

Cvrk said:


> *What do you think about moon landings ? Did humans really managed to reach the moon,or are there all fake ? *


There is nothing to "think," it happened.


I'm watching Origin uninstall 21 expansions for The Sims 3 and replacing it with a 80~ MB update.  I'm not liking this...


I've been playing Zuma's Revenge, Bloons TD5, Terraria, and Cities: Skylines.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 24, 2015)

Finished Red Faction: Guerrilla after 26 hours I think. Alot more content than I ever figured there would be.  I only started playing it because Red Faction Armageddon wasn't so fun, but I really enjoyed Guerrilla!

That said, I'm pushing myself through Armagedon now, and it's getting better, but still it's no Guerrilla. I hate the hordes of monsters.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 24, 2015)

Everyone wishes Armageddon was more like Guerrilla.


----------



## Cvrk (Jul 24, 2015)

Got back to Tera. Gunner class is not OP,but it's fun to play. Imagine a mage class but with more defence and less dps but more stun/kick-down/hold skills more survivability. All that mage damage don't do anything if you die very fast.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 25, 2015)

"new" ip from ubi montreal.








looks interesting tho


----------



## AsRock (Jul 26, 2015)

ne6togadno said:


> "new" ip from ubi montreal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meh. Sounds like just PvP.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 26, 2015)

AsRock said:


> Meh. Sounds like just PvP.


vids about game say there will be sp campaign (most likely tutorial and 2-3 full scale missions) but they demoed only pvp. i am interested in 3 teams pvp but they also said this wont be available for now.
game isnt ready yet but some vids already talk about dlcs... so we will wait and see. they are beta testing atm so i guess we will hear more about game soon


----------



## purplekaycee (Jul 26, 2015)

Fallout 3,project cars


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 26, 2015)

Didn't finish Red Faction Armageddon yet. Almost ten hours in, but lets be honest, we usally need a break in between root canals too, don't we?

So, despite having a fairly large learning curve and being somewhat hard, i'm playing Binary Domain.  I'm going to agree with reviewers, it's VERY underrated.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 27, 2015)

Finished Binary Domain last night.  Extremely fun game! It's a shame it didn't sell better, but it also got zero promotion.

Started Enslaved: Odyssey to the West.  The PC version looks quite good, and mouse and kb controls aren't too bad either.


----------



## rooivalk (Jul 27, 2015)

After my pilgrimage with Morrowind, now it's time for Oblivion.

Surprisingly it's difficult to mod now. Some mods strongly asked for NMM, some asked for OBMM, there's BSA date problem thingy with GOTY version, etc.
I also just realized, Oblivion is not that great with face customization. I guess most people creating specific race just to create specific face, unlike Skyrim with its great Enhanced Character Edit.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 28, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Finished Binary Domain last night.  Extremely fun game! It's a shame it didn't sell better, but it also got zero promotion.


I think it is doing well on Steam.  Sega could maybe revive it just like they did Valkyria Chronicles.

Edit: Or maybe not (SteamSpy in April):
Alpha Protocol - 380K
Binary Domain - 283K

The former went up to 441,453 ± 15,552 since then, Binary Domain hasn't really changed.  Personally, I would want an Alpha Protocol sequel before Binary Domain but I suspect Alpha Protocol also would cost a lot more than Binary Domain.

Valkyria Chronicles is sitting at 466,777 ± 15,992 and Sega is very pleased with that number.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 28, 2015)

Completed Enslaved: Odyssey to the West today.  Kb and mouse ended up being a little more frustrating than originally thought, especially when things got hectic, or with all the leaping and climbing. But it worked out.  Very challenging. I lost track of the number of times I died over and over again, LOL.

Just in time to start Episode 4 of Life is Strange tomorrow, soon after it drops.


----------



## Constantine Yevseyev (Jul 28, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Oh, and more importantly this week's review title:


What's it called?


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 28, 2015)

Constantine Yevseyev said:


> What's it called?


http://www.nextpowerup.com/news/22523/legends-of-eisenwald-review/


----------



## Frick (Jul 28, 2015)

I might have to check out Binary Domain. Sounds like Star Wars Republic Commando, but deeper.


----------



## Cvrk (Jul 28, 2015)

Lords of The Fallen,is a damn hard game for me....hiting the floor very often ,and my first boss was a tough experience















Manged to get to my second boss Commander. Did not beat him yet,got killed like 10 times.

Edit: I got killed 15 seconds after i toked this screenshot by the sniper on the wall (far left). Did not know were hes at,so i kept dodging in the wrong directions

Toked forever to take this guy down.


----------



## D R E N (Jul 28, 2015)

Playing DayZ like the uncool kid that I am.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 28, 2015)

Frick said:


> I might have to check out Binary Domain. Sounds like Star Wars Republic Commando, but deeper.


I played both games within the last year and Binary Domain is way better than Republic Commando.  The problem with Republic Commando is it just felt like you were going from one battle to the next to the next.  I didn't feel a sense of progression.  Not the case with Binary Domain.


I've been playing Craft the World lately.


----------



## Cvrk (Jul 28, 2015)

D R E N said:


> Playing DayZ like the uncool kid that I am.


mind if i join you ? A grown man and a kid, both uncool maybe


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 29, 2015)

Playing Chronicles of Riddick: Assault on Dark Athena (fromGOG, since original version has heavy SecuROM).  I'm enjoying it alot.  The non-ship parts have a very HL2 look and feel to them. 

@Frick it sounds like you would enjoy Binary Domain. It's not often you get a shooter with a pretty good story and pretyy good character deveopment.  When the fighting commences, it is hectic and hard, but also carefully crafted to not overwhelm you.


----------



## vega22 (Aug 1, 2015)

playing is less the word, more testing as we have just started to playtest the mod i have been working on 

http://www.moddb.com/mods/operator

it is finally a thing!!!!

it has issues and will be fixed over the coming days


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 1, 2015)

Rocket League, Rocket League, Rocket League.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 2, 2015)

I've been trying to wrap up some games I started a long time ago as well as a few new, short games because one of my hard drives may be on the fritz:
-Zombie Driver HD
-Great Permutator
-X-note
-Dwarfs!?
-It Came From Space and Ate Our Brains

I'm tempted to start a new game like The Last Remnant but there's a lot I should finish up first (like Cities: Skylines, Impire's alternate fourth chapter, and the alternate endings in Tesla Effect). 

I suspect I'll drop everything to play Bioshock Infinite when the 36.7 GB download finishes...


----------



## Toothless (Aug 2, 2015)

I need a Dead Space 3 co-op buddy so I won't scream like a girl.

Just Cause 2 is a bit bland for the moment. 

Back to BF4.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 2, 2015)

I went with Tesla Effect and saw another of the endings.  It took me 7 hours to replay as opposed to the 15 hours to originally beat it.  I think I'll set it aside again and move on to something else...like Bioshock Infinite...because it finished downloading.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 2, 2015)

Finally, after years of only playing a 1/2 hour at a time, i put in about 12 hours and finished HL2, and am now seemingly the last person on Earth playing Epuside 1.


----------



## 64K (Aug 2, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Finally, after years of only playing a 1/2 hour at a time, i put in about 12 hours and finished HL2, and am now seemingly the last person on Earth playing Epuside 1.



Man, I wish I could play HL2 and Ep 1 and 2 again for the first time. What a great gaming experience those were for me. I still replay them every couple of years.


----------



## BiggieShady (Aug 2, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> seemingly the last person on Earth playing Epuside 1.


Seemingly indeed, I have yet to play the episodes ... I gave up too easily on Episode 1 when I lost my footing in several attempts not to fall into the abyss.
In the meantime I'm doing ridiculous stuff I didn't do yet in GTA5 like eating every peyote in existence.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 2, 2015)

64K said:


> Man, I wish I could play HL2 and Ep 1 and 2 again for the first time. What a great gaming experience those were for me. I still replay them every couple of years.



I know! Finally having that experience, and it's wonderful how well the gameplay of a ten year old game has held up.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Aug 3, 2015)

been playing some kotor2 again. I'd forgotten how annoying kreia is.  I really wish it was her voice box rather than her hand that got cut off...then you remember she has that whole psychic communication and its so much better if she's just dead. Otherwise enjoying the mods.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 3, 2015)

yogurt_21 said:


> been playing some kotor2 again. I'd forgotten how annoying kreia is.  I really wish it was her voice box rather than her hand that got cut off...then you remember she has that whole psychic communication and its so much better if she's just dead. Otherwise enjoying the mods.



I recently started playing that again too. Ended up going dark side just so I could hate on her at every single point available.

Also Kyn!


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 3, 2015)

I recently  got way back into ARMA 3 again and reconnected with my  oldest gaming buddy. We have been gaming together for almost 20 yrs. We met playing Ghost Recon and have played every tactical shooter together ever since, Even obscure stuff like The Regiment 

But yeah I am a founding member of Simjunkies and we have our own server the Casual Soldiers. We are having a blast doing Domination missions scaled for 12 people. We get 4 to 6 us together almost every night for at least a week now and we have been having mammoth sessions  of 5+ hours. It's been awesome!


----------



## Laughing_Beast (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm playing Dungeons&Dragons online for some years. Enjoyed it a lot but maybe it's time to try some other MMORPG...

Am wondering if my GPU will handle Metro 2033. I'm listening to (awesome) fan made audiobook Metro2033 so far. Will try game later.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 4, 2015)

Laughing_Beast said:


> I'm playing Dungeons&Dragons online for some years. Enjoyed it a lot but maybe it's time to try some other MMORPG...
> 
> Am wondering if my GPU will handle Metro 2033. I'm listening to (awesome) fan made audiobook Metro2033 so far. Will try game later.


I will say this, about that. If you find yourself not enjoying the restrictiveness of the game, and decide to wander the path less traveled, find the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. series, and I recommend the Complete Stalker mod to really enjoy the series.


----------



## Laughing_Beast (Aug 4, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> I will say this, about that. If you find yourself not enjoying the restrictiveness of the game, and decide to wander the path less traveled, find the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. series, and I recommend the Complete Stalker mod to really enjoy the series.



Ok, I'll check it out.

I also played Outlast (my first horror game since Penumbra). Well,I liked it but later it seemed quite monotonous - still run run run...and since I lost saves while installing Win10,I'm not coming to back to it.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 6, 2015)

Finally finished up the whole HL2 saga.  I suppose I could put Black Mesa on the list to play.  They definitely left the HL story unfinished.  Who does that?! 

Now I'm mixing up my time between Hydrophobia: Prophecy (the water is the most realistic I think I have ever seen in an unmiodded game!) and this new sci-fi adventure game, Cradle.  Cradle is strange, and totally off the charts with the inventiveness and imagination of their science fiction!  It's also not a game for adventure game newbies.  There is no hand-holding.  Also, it's interspersed with some very hard cube games where the action is timed and fast paced, and critical for certain needed game items.  I started out the game saying What do I %*$^@$%!#! DO!!   It took a bit of wandering and looking/touching Everything.  After 3 hours though, I'm into the groove and enjoying it.

Finished Hydrophobia.  Well, for 4 hours, I'd say it's a good thing I only paid $2.99 for it!


----------



## Cvrk (Aug 6, 2015)

Laughing_Beast said:


> I'm playing Dungeons&Dragons online for some years. Enjoyed it a lot but maybe it's time to try some other MMORPG...
> 
> Am wondering if my GPU will handle Metro 2033. I'm listening to (awesome) fan made audiobook Metro2033 so far. Will try game later.


I feel for you. That is a low computer you got there, but so do i. I finished on medium settings 1600x900 Metro 2033 (not the redux version). And as for a new mmorpg,as always i recommend Tera...might be way to more for you. Since you are used to clicking on a target ,and a slow passe gaming . Tera is fast, very fast,also might need better computer and definitely a mouse with more then 6 buttons (the mouse is very important). How ever it is free to play (easy to make money in game) and if it does not work on your gear,you can always just uninstall.

Since you got that computer ,and you are from Czech Rep. i am guessing you don't have money. it's cool,i'm from a poor country and bad economy myself.  
My point go play Guild Wars 2,that is the number 1 mmo out there at the moment. But you need to buy the game....so i guess that is out of the question. Also GW 2 on your rig .....emmm, i don't think so. 
I had the money to buy GW 2 ,but did not until i get new card.


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 6, 2015)

Cvrk said:


> .... a mouse with more then 6 buttons (the mouse is very important).....


have you tryed to a make skill chain. i've only used skill shortcuts only if i wanted specific skill atm. otherwise i used shortcut for first skill and then just space to triger next in chain



Cvrk said:


> ..... also might need better computer...


only if you want all eye candy on. i've played it with gts 8600m on min~mid settings. with hd4850 i was able to run almost maxed with only shadows and AA on low or off.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 6, 2015)

Finished the main campaign of Bioshock Infinite.  I still have the DLCs to do.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 6, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Finished the main campaign of Bioshock Infinite.  I still have the DLCs to do.



They are definately worth it! Also tthe worst offender of the "you must buy these to totally wrap up the game series" DLC. WTH 2K?!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 6, 2015)

ne6togadno said:


> have you tryed to a make skill chain. i've only used skill shortcuts only if i wanted specific skill atm. otherwise i used shortcut for first skill and then just space to triger next in chain


yep Tera is the most definitely easy mmo on that ... too much assistance is my only grieve, ok you need to have good reactions but ... with skill chains and a 2 sidebutton mouse : easy as hell to concentrate on the fight.
FFXIVHW on the other hand a good multi button mouse is a must, even if you need to click and select main target.

which remind me that actually i use a Roccat Tyon with 11 buttons (i use the easy shift [+] as a button and the easy shift [+] function on the keyboard so 22 buttons technically, dedicated button counting the clicks and wheel it's more 16/32) and my Etailer got the Roccat Nyth available 

also for me : still FFXIVHW ... trying all classes finally (i never been a fan of all class playable on 1 char but now ... i am )well i mainly play the 3 new job of Heavensward but i enjoy, also, the old ones
Astrologian
 

Dark Knight


----------



## Laughing_Beast (Aug 6, 2015)

Cvrk said:


> My point go play Guild Wars 2,that is the number 1 mmo out there at the moment. But you need to buy the game....so i guess that is out of the question. Also GW 2 on your rig .....emmm, i don't think so.
> I had the money to buy GW 2 ,but did not until i get new card.



I actually played GW2 beta and that was with even older CPU/RAM/Mobo. It was still playable/enjoyable.
It is game I am considering.


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 6, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> yep Tera is the most definitely easy mmo on that ... too much assistance it's my only grieve, ok you need to have good reactions but ... with skill chains and a 2 sidebutton mouse : easy as hell to concentrate on the fight.
> FFXIVHW on the other hand a good multi button mouse is a must, even if you need to click and select main target.
> 
> which remind me that actually i use a Roccat Tyon with 11 buttons (i use the easy shift [+] as a button and the easy shift [+] function on the keyboard so 22 buttons technically, dedicated button counting the clicks and wheel it's more 16/32) and my Etailer got the Roccat Nyth available
> ...


well in regard of the skills tera is like eso (or other way arround cause eso is newer) you have about 8 skills per class (in eso you have 6 usable per weapon) so they differ from tipical wow follower mmos with 30+ skills accessable via expansions of toolbar. for pve i personaly preffer tera/eso way over wow's lmb to select target and then spam skills (and you can see nonsences like arrows making turns during flight).
chained skills make life easyer for those that cant afford mmo mouses (most of them quite expenseive).


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 6, 2015)

ne6togadno said:


> well in regard of the skills tera is like eso (or other way arround cause eso is newer) you have about 8 skills per class (in eso you have 6 usable per weapon) so they differ from tipical wow follower mmos with 30+ skills accessable via expansions of toolbar. for pve i personaly preffer tera/eso way over wow's lmb to select target and then spam skills (and you can see nonsences like arrows making turns during flight).
> chained skills make life easyer for those that cant afford mmo mouses (most of them quite expenseive).


yep yep and yep (tho i love FFXIV type of fight ... i tab for enemy select and rarely click)

also for expensiveness of mmo mouse ... well the Tyon is not quite cheap (tho still stellar above any Razer MMO/MOBA mouse in many ways, as i got both i can confirm)

laugh ...

i actually went and ordered it just after my post here ... and ... cost around 30chf more than the Tyon 
tho i wonder ... i already had some thumb pad mouse, and the placement of the buttons on the Tyon is really different (you can get them on instinct, instead of having to "feel" which one you have under the thumb ), oh well live testing is mandatory 

and actually in FFXIV i rarely use more than 4 active button the rest is : DOT and finisher moves (or Taunt/Provoke for tank and Raise/Ascend for heal)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 6, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> They are definately worth it! Also tthe worst offender of the "you must buy these to totally wrap up the game series" DLC. WTH 2K?!


Hence why I waited to buy them until now (two years after launch).

It's pretty safe to say that if you didn't enjoy Bioshock 1 & 2, you probably won't enjoy Infinite.  Unfortunately, I didn't, nope, and no.  Fool me once...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 6, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Hence why I waited to buy them until now (two years after launch).
> 
> It's pretty safe to say that if you didn't enjoy Bioshock 1 & 2, you probably won't enjoy Infinite.  Unfortunately, I didn't, nope, and no.  Fool me once...


See, I was completely opposite.  Enjoyed 1, but not excessively so (I can objectively recognize why it's considered one of the all-time greats); didn't enjoy 2, and completely loved Infinite! 

My feeling at the end of it, bc if you think of the whole metaphysics aspect woven into the story, was "this is a masterpiece!". I literally had to just vegetate for a couple hours, as if a great force had completely voided my thoughts. My mind kept thinking "Wow..."


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 6, 2015)

I didn't like anything about 1, I liked the DLC of 2 better than the main campaign, and 3 wasn't the first grandfather paradox  title out there.  The only redeeming quality is, of course, Elizabeth but not because of the character, IMO, but the AI work (constantly using the environment as props) and the decision to remove her from active combat so she isn't a burden.  The fact she is so scripted, story wise, really negates those benefits though.  You can never really have a dialog with her.  It also never explains why she'd willingly follow a complete stranger which I found very, very odd.  In the end, it's a wash.

Let us also not forget that Bioshock Infinite has a severe case of consolitis:
1) multi-monitor support is severely lacking (as in, it fails to behave normally unless it is windowed).
2) no manual saves?  WTF?
3) in order to make the mouse usable, you either have to tweak mouse hardware settings or modify game config files manually.  It's like they never tried playing the game with a mouse (which 80%+ of PC gamers will do).

Right now, I'm fighting #2 because I want to go to bed but Burial at Sea Ep1 hasn't saved in over 20 minutes.  It's pissing me off.


----------



## 64K (Aug 6, 2015)

I hate when developers don't allow manual saves especially if you hit a game breaking bug and can't restart the level or uninstall/re-install the game and use your save game folder to restart the level. I ran into that with COD BLOPS1.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 6, 2015)

64K said:


> I hate when developers don't allow manual saves especially if you hit a game breaking bug and can't restart the level or uninstall/re-install the game and use your save game folder to restart the level. I ran into that with COD BLOPS1.


 
Even worse are the ones where the autosave is the ONLY save.  That's a wth moment if i ever saw one!


----------



## yogurt_21 (Aug 6, 2015)

I like bioshock 1, like the gameplay of 2 better and infinite even better than that. Story wise infinite wasn't fooling me at all and I was annoyed at the emphasis on there being infinite possibilities only to end up at several impassible points plot wise (songbird always stops you for instance). At least the first one made it a point to let you know that you never really had any free will anyways so there was only a limited impact you could have. I will never tire of drilling into enemies in the second one, seriously they could have taken everything else away and just given me unlimited use of the drill arm and I would still play it to death. Infinite imo had better gameplay but kept interrupting for story time. It's not that the story was bad nor the other interactions, but I really would have preferred a bit more combat.


----------



## Valeriant (Aug 6, 2015)

Bought Dishonored on Steam last QuakeCon sale. I'm enjoying this more than Bioshock Infinity. ?? I just can't stop playing, it's so fun.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 6, 2015)

It's a great game.  One of the few great new IPs.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 6, 2015)

Valeriant said:


> Bought Dishonored on Steam last QuakeCon sale. I'm enjoying this more than Bioshock Infinity. ?? I just can't stop playing, it's so fun.


 
Absolutely phenomenal game.  It's one of my alltime favorites!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 7, 2015)

Completed Cradle tonight.  Great Indie work.  It was done on the Unigine engine, and soundtrack fit perfectly.

That said, I finished, and I've never had a greater WTF feeling at end of game.  I have no frickin idea wth happened in the backstory that I was trying to figure out.  There was a tiny bit of images from 30 years prior, but it by no means fully answered my questions.  What...the...Effff? LOL.  Still, good, clever came overall, with alot of thought put into the science fiction.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 7, 2015)

Finished Burial at Sea Ep2 and I think I finally get Elizabeth: 



Spoiler



she redeemed the sins of her fathers. DeWitt's was giving her to Comstock (Infinite) and Comstock's was losing Sally (Burial at Sea). DeWitt did save Elizabeth from imprisonment, Elizabeth killed Comstock twice, and Elizabeth enabled Jack to save Sally but died in the process.



Doesn't change my opinions though. Time manipulation is such a cop-out.


I think I'm going to try KOTOR2 again since it was updated. I got bored last time I tried to replay.


I keep reminiscing over Consortium.  All of these games like Bioshock Infinite, X-note, and Tesla Effect--you want to do stuff but the game forbids you from doing it in the name of order (minimize chaos).  Consortium is the only game that truly embraces the concept of chaos.  I wish more games would do the same.  Or rather, I wish there was a "Chaos Engine" that provides a framework for developers to account for and manage chaos.  As I matured as a gamer, I increasingly loathe games that are on rails.  Maybe that's why I never cared for the Bioshock games.


----------



## Jborg (Aug 7, 2015)

Im thinking I am going to give KOTOR 2 another go.... I really enjoyed the game originally.
I wonder if Bioware will come through with a KOTOR 3? I really hope so.... A modern verison of the game would be great.

Also need to find some time to replay Witcher 3 again, however as much as I want to replay right now I sort of want to wait for the 1st expansion to release.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 8, 2015)

When I first started playing Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes, I didn't care for it mostly because the controls suck but like Revengence, it's growing on me.  When I finished the main mission once, I was all "probably not going to get Phantom Pain."  Now I'm all, "why not?"  They better have fixed the controls though.  FFS, why do so many games get Back and Start turned around?  Start is for menu and Back is for map/objectives/stats/info.  Start has been for the menu since at least the NES.  Seriously, its like these people were born in an isolation chamber.


Oh, and KOTOR2 is a lot better with a controller except doing specialized attacks.  It should have that option selected by default but nope.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 9, 2015)

Currently playing Solarix, which was influenced by System Shock 2.  However, I am enjoying it ALOT more.  I'm playing stealthy as I can, leaving a trail of bodies hidden wherever I can.  You really have to stealth it.  Ammo is almost nonexistent, and weapons in shoert supply too.  You have hacking tools for locks and computers and a Tazer.  The tazer however, only works from behind on an enemy head.  There are a lot of timing issues so other guards and zombies don't see you taking one out.  That and patrol patterns vary, so you might be behind one and THINK you have time to get closer, and wham!

After this I need to go back and replay Cradle, so I can understand the ending better.

EDIT: Finished Solarix in 14.8 hours.  Damn, that was a helluva lot of content in here for an indie studio!  The thing they did well was the atmosphere.  No jump scares, but the mood, the lighting, the sound, all were perfect to keep me on edge.  The tension was always so thick you could cut it with a knife.  I recommend this!


----------



## erocker (Aug 11, 2015)

I haven't been playing much of anything due to time constraints but I manage to get a match or two in for Rocket League. I'm getting better at playing the goal!

Here's a gif: http://gfycat.com/ThinHauntingBullmastiff


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 12, 2015)

Just finished Episode 4 of Life is Strange.  Unbelievably good!  There is a really, really hard choice to make in this episode.  This game is an absolute gem, with solid writing, voice acting and plot.  Every second I'm looking forward to what happens, like a really good television show.  It's produced that way too, from recaps at beginning of episodes, to cliffhangers at the end, and scenes with perfect music in between.  Now it will be probably 2 months till the final episode and finally find out what happens.


----------



## Pill Monster (Aug 12, 2015)

GTAV on 7.   Keeps crashing at the Jewellery Store Hiest though


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 14, 2015)

After a 6 month break because I had gotten stuck, I went back to Styx, with an earlier save, overcame my previous hangup, and have moved on with my stealthing.  So far I have 21 hours in the game, and according to my last save I'm only at 22% completion.  I'm very surprised at such a big game from an Indie studio! 

Anyway, loving it even more, and highly recommend to anyone who has been disappointed with "stealth" titles of late, as this really requires you to remain hidden almost compltely.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 18, 2015)

Still playing *Styx: Master of Shadows*.  I'm close to 40 hours now, and estimate about 3 hours left.  It's unbelievable how much gameplay is in this Independent game.  As to Stealth, this is a true Stealth game, like the old Thief games.  you can actually play it without ever having an encounter.  Me however, I can't help it.  I've got over 400 kills.  There is just something so satisfying in this game about lying in wait, poisoning water and food, dropping a chandelier on guards, or quietly stalking your prey and then leaping to snap their neck (yes, sound effects and animation concluded).  And to do THAT without detection is certainly a feat!  There are also some sections in which you absolutely MUST avoid contact as well.  Also, virtually any surface is climbable or jumpable to.

Edit: 46 hours and still the last mission to go.  This last one I killed 156 guards, only leaving 123 alive, so body count is now close to 600.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Aug 18, 2015)

I just picked  up "Shadow Warrior" for like $5 on steam sale. Have about 6 hours of play time. It is a lot of fun and has some great combat aspects. For $5 it is a total steal.


----------



## Countryside (Aug 18, 2015)

Few weeks back started playing this,  kinda like it.


----------



## Valeriant (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm playing Ori and the Blind Forest. It's a platform adventure game. The story and visual is great!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 19, 2015)

previous night ... Serious Sam 3 BFE ... how to make it more silly? well by Co-op moddable and custom model ... and a @Doc41

Nekomimi GlaDOS... well silly enough (specially when ripping a eye out of a gnarr ... )
   

also one of the model we used that has the weapon correctly positioned ... (other have humm ... hands going thru the weapon model ahah)
altho i did a easy difficulty co-op the last level was ... a pure hell xD stopped due to a sleep issue from my side ... after a ~ 8hrs session  tho it was fun, i have to say


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 19, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Still playing *Styx: Master of Shadows*.  I'm close to 40 hours now, and estimate about 3 hours left.  It's unbelievable how much gameplay is in this Independent game.  As to Stealth, this is a true Stealth game, like the old Thief games.  you can actually play it without ever having an encounter.  Me however, I can't help it.  I've got over 400 kills.  There is just something so satisfying in this game about lying in wait, poisoning water and food, dropping a chandelier on guards, or quietly stalking your prey and then leaping to snap their neck (yes, sound effects and animation concluded).  And to do THAT without detection is certainly a feat!  There are also some sections in which you absolutely MUST avoid contact as well.  Also, virtually any surface is climbable or jumpable to.
> 
> Edit: 46 hours and still the last mission to go.  This last one I killed 156 guards, only leaving 123 alive, so body count is now close to 600.


It took me 60 hours to 100% that game.  To get them all, you have to beat the whole game twice (one fast, one slow).  A few of the missions, I literally beat the clock by seconds.


Playing World 2 in Craft the World.  I'm guessing I'm about 2/3 through with 17 hours on the map.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 19, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It took me 60 hours to 100% that game.  To get them all, you have to beat the whole game twice (one fast, one slow).  A few of the missions, I literally beat the clock by seconds.
> 
> 
> Playing World 2 in Craft the World.  I'm guessing I'm about 2/3 through with 17 hours on the map.


 
Thanks for the tip!  There's no way I'll be getting the fast completion achievements in Styx.  I'm a slow, methodical player in stealth.  I tend to sit someplace high or hidden, observing patterns, mapping out my path.  I never rush into anything, even in this last section where the game gave you the impression you had to rush after Aaron. I can live with that!  One thing I love is how much distance you cover. These maps are huge for a slow stealth game.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Aug 19, 2015)

Been playing Fallout New Vegas, Raul has to be my favorite companion. I always give him a machete


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 22, 2015)

Finished Styx: Master of Shadows at a little more than 50 hours. Moving on the the game from 2012 that it was the prequel for: Of Orcs and Men.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 22, 2015)

a little Ark moment ... after reaching 60 i decided i wanted to have my home like my irl home ... on a mountain 

i could craft out of metal but stone will do, temporary stony bunker on top of a mountain 
 
the big one is the "house" quite empty for the moment, the small one is the "workshop", a bit more equiped tho the views from the "house's" windows is nice ...
  
almost feeling at home ...  bye bye compass, welcome GPS


time for some bigger hunt ... didn't craft the higher tier shotgun ... i am fond of the breech loading type ... also a scope even for a simple rifle, is perfect (can take down a Argentavis in 1 or 2 shot depending the lvl ) and Flak armor ... too shiny!
  

well ... i still find a lots of enjoyment playing it from time to time ... gameplay wise ... solo play is fun

i need to craft the scuba gears ... need to dive ... love diving ...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 25, 2015)

Cvrk said:


> They made another mmorpg and i was excited about this one.
> _*Skyforge *_gives a new reason (in case anybody need it one ) to randomly kill mobs with other people,and all of this while you'r wearing a nice summer shirt and a very comfortable pair of pants.


since Open beta was notified to me Saturday i decided to give a try well ... it look a bit more sharp on my system, aherm ...  (positive side in minimum detail i can play it on my laptop, well medium settings recommended but i like having 40+ instead of 30+fps)
   
yes ... a gold spammer in the chat ... ignored on 2nd msg ... im a bit slow lately on that 



Cvrk said:


> You start out as an immortal with a roman looking armor.Then you get to chose whatever you want for appearance. First i thought you get to chose this and stay casual while out of combat in the city. But no


about the clothing ... well you change them yourself in styling room (very irl like  )


----------



## InhaleOblivion (Aug 25, 2015)

Skyforge, Warframe, Marvel Heroes and GTA V.  That's my current rotation.  Oh and still logging into GW2 every now and then until the upcoming expansion.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 25, 2015)

I've been finally playing Velvet Assassin.  I had started it a few years ago, and came to a point I couldn't get any further. I wasn't adept at stealth kills, didn't have any bullets or morphine left and gave it up as too hard.

Interestingly, my recent 50(+) hours playing Styx got me very adept at moving quietly and killing from behind.  I'm now quite enjoying it except for one thing.  Checkpoints. If you mess up and die, you may go back 20 minutes of gameplay. Very frustrating on your 3rd or 4th time through a section.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 25, 2015)

InhaleOblivion said:


> Skyforge, Warframe, Marvel Heroes and GTA V.  That's my current rotation.  Oh and still logging into GW2 every now and then until the upcoming expansion.


oh a third Skyforger...

well after the 2nd day i am quite surprised, well yes it's a grind (but not totally a boring grind) the combat system is dynamical and precise (easy to miss a combo and button mashing does not help, in case you are that type  ) and on all max settings well it look quite good (except radial blur who, like 4k resolution, is utterly pointless) on the graphic side ... it has a Tera mixed with SW:TOR vibe ...

hell even playing Paladin is not boring ... tho the path to unlock a new class except the 3 starting one is quite ... long  god the Ascension Atlas ... (not the class specific one ...  ) currently unlocked the full Paladin tree and in the global aiming for Kinetics, might be tempted by a collector's edition for the Alchemist unlock... (and the rest of the goodies).

as for the character creation, well quite complete mass/muscle/size lot of customization and for once the male side doesn't always look like a okama in ballerina outfit (well ... not that i can stand playing a male char ... m.m.o.r.p.g : Mostly Man Online Role Playing Girl )

tho it's easy to do a ugly one ... 


yep really a SW:TOR vibe ...


also i forgot to add: @Cvrk impossible to solo? they must have changed something ... i played on NA solo Cryo i did all up to the Lanber forest but my ping was 200-300~ so i went EU side for a much lower ping 20-30~ restarted as Pal solo again (as you can see on the screens) actually prestige 1852 just finished Lanber's Catacombs (the only hard ... where i died once because i didn't get the Altar mechanic ... was Hespar, 2nd try was much much erasier )

and for the "Every female npc in game has big breast,witch is good" ... well i use the smaller size possible, and they are still ... too big at my taste  pretty hard to get a good screen without them in the way ...
unless closeshot near a object (wall container etc etc etc)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 26, 2015)

Finished _Shadowrun: Hong Kong_ yesterday and submitted a lengthy bug list today.  It took me north of 40 hours to beat...game has so much dialog to read and I'm a completionist.  I plan to play it again after they do a lot of bug squishing.

Playing the third world now on _Craft the World_. 

_Shadowrun: Hong Kong_ really got me wanting to play _Sleeping Dogs_ so I'll probably play that next.  I've beat the game twice but this will be the first time for the Definitive Edition.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 26, 2015)

Something is wrong with my Rhino frame tonight...


----------



## Frick (Aug 27, 2015)

I've been trying to get into Civ V, but it's ... I dunno, I just don't like it. It's so slow. I'm playing at Marathon game lenght, I'm at 2000 BC something and I just built my second city. It feels like I don't have anything to do really, it takes such a long time to build anything all I ever do is hit Next turn and waiting for the barbarians to run around a bit. It's actually boring. When playing on normal speed it's even worse as the millenia just fly by and you've hardly mastered road building.

Or am I missing something essential? In the city screen you can change production, yes I've done that and it still takes like 20 turns to build a worker even if I set it so I have as much production as possible. Can you speed up research with money or is it just to build those damned research buildings that takes forever to build anyway?

The only other Civ I've played in greater quantities is Civ III, and Civ V feels like a much smaller game. Is the focus really that much smaller? What do I do with the game time when everything takes such a long time?

Then there's the tiny lag everything has. I'm playing it on a HD4000 equipped laptop with everything set to low and a low res so it's smooth and snappy, but things just feels sluggish anyway. Unit movement/combat animations are off, but for some reason it takes a couple of seconds for combat to "end". The combat ends instantly, but if that unit is the last to move it still takes a couple of seconds for the Next turn thing to appear. And the city screen is sort of annoying too, everything is several clicks away.


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 27, 2015)

since civ4 (could be before that but i cant tell for sure) changing game speed affects research/build times. slower the game required turns go higher. if you dont plan move huge masses of units dont bother with slower then quick speed. at the end if you look at the calendar you will have same techs at about same time but with maraton you will be dead bothered. in late game when you hit about 1800 AD calendar will start changing on 3 mounts so year will be changed after 4 turns.
research is affected by number research buildings and size of the town so if you want faster research you need library in every town. you need to balance everything cause if you go one direction things can go south quite fast either by low happyness or by starvation or by low gold (you will start loosing units if you dont have gold for support quite bad in the mid of war). dont waste on barracks unleass you have nothing else to do.
at start try go production food and culture after first units (i start with warrior if my start unit is scout or with scout if starting is warrior then worker then buildings could add 2nd scout if i have to wait for some tech). go with settlers as soon as you can and build your first 3 cities in locations with high production. try not to overlap thier working arears with more then one circle (in civ5 city working area is 3 concetric circles of hexagones starting with titles next to the city hex) and try to get as much resourses as you can (marble, stones, cattles and horses increase city production iron too but you need tech). scout in circles around your start and try to get as much ruins as you can. useful stuff come fron them (inclucing new tech).
on civics screen there is a show all civics check. use it and have a look on first 2 civic trees. you can get free workers and free setler from them. as soon as you stabilaze prodiction/food of your first cities go for wonders (piramids, oracle, great libirary and great wall but after first 3).

ps dont bother with roads at the beggining you dont need to connect title improvments to cities any more use road to connect only cities. kill barbarians asap (intersept them rather and wait to came in city range archers are good for that) cause they tend to destroy titles and steal workers.

eidt: game is quite cpu heavy (duno why it is used in reviews with fps rather then turn time calculation) so if yout laptop is low class cpu better dont go with too big maps. it becomes worse with game progress when city and unit number goes high


----------



## Frick (Aug 27, 2015)

Thing is I get the same feeling when playing at normal speed: it takes ages to do anything. I have never got past the classical era though..


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 27, 2015)

try with quick.
remove city states and go with classic style. try settle at least 4-5 cities at start. look for locations with a good food+production output and develop production and city size first then culture. then stabilize gold income and happines. dont forget to build terrain improvements around cities. get bronze working as soon as it is available no matter how many turns it will take. it will let you chop trees for production boost in coresponding cities. also read carfully descriptions of buildings, tech, civics, your civ traits and use em as much as you can in your advantage. if you see nice spot for city dont wait to much before you get it or someone else will outrun you. also dont make too much workers at start. 2-3 (4-5 if area is resource reach) should be enough for 4-5 cities. they also cost gold for support and can make it hard to balance your economy. after you reveal your surroungings with scouts make a plan for expansion and try to follow it as much as you can.
make some units and try to get rid of barbarian encampments close to you so they dont set you back. you will up your troops 2 lvls and you will have something to do while you are waiting. also dont automate workers. managing trrain development will keep you occupied too.
you need a lot of patience till you get use of the game after that you just wont care about slow start. mid game and after you will have plenty to do so time will pass faster.

edit: later today i can give you my settings for map creation so you can try and see if it feel better.


edit2: 
my settings:
city states: 0 (this is reset if you change map size so dont forget to nullify it)
map type: terra
map size: it's up to you but if you have low cpu dont go far beyond standard
difficulty: warlord (chieftain is good for beginners too)
game pace: quick
game era: ancient
world age: 5 billion years
temperature, rainfall and resources on random
victory conditions: is up to you  leave only domination checked.
advance game options: (will list only checked)
-allow policy saving
-allow promotion saving
-disable start bias
-new random seed

i also delete 1 or 2 players from default number that game suggest with map size cause game tends to set up player surrounded by AI civs and you get flooded with war offers before mid game.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 28, 2015)

grind grind grind ... happy grinding ... still on Skyforge... since my subscription to FFXIV ended sooner than i expected >.< ... tho i have to say, graphically speaking SF is not bad at all ... dynamic lighting tex physics (tree and plant ... not bewbies ... )
some bug are annoying but in open beta well ... no worries, you report them and pray that they fix it soon 

lightning ... indeed



and trees ... on a Hawaiian type island ... fun x) edit: yep ... Hawaii or Tahiti 

also the only gear you change is weapon 2nd weapon (shield in case of a paladin) 4 rings (at last a mmo that allow more than 2 ring) 1 to 4 talisman (class dependent and also not all unlocked at the same time) and 2 trophy (still not unlocked for me)

so far the level mechanic is interesting ... remind me FF X-2 but in a good way ... ... the Sphere grid ... that is ...
FF X

Class specific Atlas (zoomed in/zoomed out)
 

generic Atlas (also used to unlock class, other than the 3 starting one)
 

for unlocking stuff in the Atlas ... well grind is the word of the day for me 

Slayer unlocked ... interesting weapon placement ... tho the fixation on the forearm must be painful... (no strap whatsoever XD )
  

tho that outfit plus the fact that my char is a buff ... remind me of someone ... 

oh yes ... Blue Mary from King Of Fighter ...


----------



## HossHuge (Aug 28, 2015)

Trine 3.  Not liking it.  It's real buggy and the new system they employ is hard to control.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 28, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Hence why I waited to buy them until now (two years after launch).
> 
> It's pretty safe to say that if you didn't enjoy Bioshock 1 & 2, you probably won't enjoy Infinite.  Unfortunately, I didn't, nope, and no.  Fool me once...



I couldn't get into bioshock 1 and 2, but really enjoyed Infinite.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 28, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I couldn't get into bioshock 1 and 2, but really enjoyed Infinite.



Infinite was their crowning achievement and masterpiece! Hell, PC Gamer does their top 100 games every year, and this last one it was in top 20 or 15 IIRC.


----------



## Valeriant (Aug 28, 2015)

Hey thanks for sharing I just heard about Skyforge, looks pretty awesome. But it's not on steam is it? How big is the game, i mean storage size? The character generation reminds me of Black Desert.

Oh, and I'm currently laughing it out playing Besiege. Haha.


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 28, 2015)

Currently hooked on Satellite Reign. It's about to get released / get out of beta but you can Early access it and it's quite complete. They just dropped the 1.00 build yesterday.

Syndicate is back from the dead. And it's good. Loving the blade runner vibe.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 28, 2015)

Valeriant said:


> Hey thanks for sharing I just heard about Skyforge, looks pretty awesome. But it's not on steam is it? How big is the game, i mean storage size? The character generation reminds me of Black Desert.
> 
> Oh, and I'm currently laughing it out playing Besiege. Haha.


not on steam fortunately you should say ... the size hum ... less than 10gb iirc confirmation yes ... 9,87gb


the downloader was quite fast to get it
http://sf.my.com/gb

and the installation breezy ...

definitely getting the collector edition as a show of support (well ... personal but still)

ah the dev are Allods team and Obsidian Entertainment ... well Allods i know for the same name MMO f2p (that i don't like at all xD ) but Obsidian .... a quite welcome name for me : PoE SW:KOTOR2 (which explain the general star war'ish look on some places ... )
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skyforge
i would not thought a Russian mmo would get me like that ...

and another thing ...  Skyforge is the only MMO that has a rational explanation for death and resurrection of a char ... and use it in the main plot: you are a God in formation, you are an Immortal...


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 28, 2015)

Alright, @RCoon , What do you think about this one?

http://endless-sky.github.io/


----------



## RCoon (Aug 28, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> Alright, @RCoon , What do you think about this one?
> 
> http://endless-sky.github.io/



Just saw the news on it today. It's free, so what's not to love? Bare in mind I spent most of my very early teens playing flash games, as such FlashTrek was one of my favourites. If it's anything like that (but better), I could see somebody losing a few too many hours to it 

Speaking of which, reviews:

3rd Sept - Trine 3
10th - MGS V
17th - Cross of the Dutchman (dependent on key arrival)
24th - Satellite Reign
1st Oct - Mad Max
EDIT: 8th Oct - Soma (maybe)


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 28, 2015)

quite bussy schedule


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 28, 2015)

@RCoon, I am especially looking forward to Soma review; it's dead in my sights for a definite purchase...unless it's a bomb.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 28, 2015)

ne6togadno said:


> quite bussy schedule



Problem is all the big stuff releases all at once. In November for example there's about three AAA games releasing at the same time. Some games I want to review, but only get chance to when it's too late and nobody's bothered about reading about them.


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 28, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Problem is all the big stuff releases all at once. In November for example there's about three AAA games releasing at the same time. Some games I want to review, but only get chance to when it's too late and nobody's bothered about reading about them.


ya there are so many games i want to play but too little time to actually play


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 28, 2015)

Bought Car Mechanic Simulator 2015 at 50% Off yesterday, playing it since yesterday 

50% Off 
http://store.steampowered.com/app/320300/

Car Mechanic Simulator 2014 67% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/270850/


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 28, 2015)

Frick said:


> I've been trying to get into Civ V, but it's ... I dunno, I just don't like it. It's so slow. I'm playing at Marathon game lenght, I'm at 2000 BC something and I just built my second city. It feels like I don't have anything to do really, it takes such a long time to build anything all I ever do is hit Next turn and waiting for the barbarians to run around a bit. It's actually boring. When playing on normal speed it's even worse as the millenia just fly by and you've hardly mastered road building.
> 
> Or am I missing something essential? In the city screen you can change production, yes I've done that and it still takes like 20 turns to build a worker even if I set it so I have as much production as possible. Can you speed up research with money or is it just to build those damned research buildings that takes forever to build anyway?
> 
> ...



It almost sounds like you are not using Workers, focusing on production while doing so, and you also need to leverage the early game speed bonuses that you get from Wonders and Ideologies. It's been a while since my last Civ V game, but the first and second ideologies are very good for a quick start because they accelerate growth and Wonder construction, or allow you to crush barbarians much quicker. You also get free buildings in your first X cities if you complete that first tree, very useful. Exploration is key at the beginning, because ruins can provide population, culture and the necessary gold to buy your first Settler. (I always buyout the first Settler because producing one negates pop growth in that city). Civ V is pretty well paced. On normal pace, with a relatively OK start position, I generally keep my research in a historically accurate pace with relative ease; so you get cannons around 1600-1800 or so, and artillery not much later. In my better games I finish the tech tree before the year 1900, but that's with a bit of luck and careful planning plus focusing on research more than anything else.

A very effective strategy to jump ahead of the NPC opponents is to focus on the best Wonders. This gives you enough boosts to surpass the cheating AI at higher difficulties, and really speeds up growth early on. Pyramids for example provide 4 free workers, which is huge. The positioning of your first city is also vital, and you could opt starting in the second age instead of the very first (ancient), it provides much better pacing and skips the boring earliest phase of the game.

TLDR: Early growth bonuses allow you to put all your workers on production, which in turn allows you to be the first to place your Wonders (that further accelerate growth) and meanwhile your workers scramble to make the most of surrounding tiles production wise. That is really the only way to have a good start. Another thing if you have the expansions: USE TRADE ROUTES and be early with a religion. They bring nice bonuses that scale up as you play. Work on your luxury resources first, so you have positive happiness and your first Golden Age comes around fast.


----------



## HD64G (Aug 28, 2015)

Gothic 3 and Divinity 2 for now with some racing titles occasionally.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 28, 2015)

_Car Mechanic Simulator 2015_ for me.


I have to admit, GreiverBlade's posts are making me curious about _Skyforge_ but not enough yet to make me try to get into the beta.

I'm switching computers soon so I'm trying to not start new stuff incase I lose it all.


----------



## Frick (Aug 28, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> _Car Mechanic Simulator 2015_ for me.



How detailed is it? I mean technically.


----------



## RandomSadness (Aug 28, 2015)

Black Ops III : fun to play, but with *a lot of lag spikes*. Maybe is it a feature.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 28, 2015)

Frick said:


> How detailed is it? I mean technically.


More than 2014.  You can get all the way down to the pistons and crankshaft in 2015 where 2014 stopped at the gearbox and heads.

Still, the game doesn't let you fail.  It shows you what parts you need to remove/add.  It's not on the same level of technicality as, say, World of Guns.  You really don't have to have technical knowledge of cars to succeed in the game.


----------



## alucasa (Aug 28, 2015)

My two of the most played games...

Crusader Kings 2 ...  *1951 hours*
Football Manager 2015 ... 315 hours. I probably have more hours than CK2 if I combine FM 2012, 2013, and 2014.


----------



## alucasa (Aug 28, 2015)

Oh, hell, I surely do. This is A LOT of hours.

FM 2011 ... 472 hours
FM 2012 ... *1470 hours*
FM 2013 ... 650 hours
FM 2014 ... 784 hours


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 28, 2015)

Pfeeew that's a lot....

I've just gone past 2000 hours in Dota 2, I'm ashamed of myself 

And don't get me started on /played in the previous versions like Dota Allstars on WC3, it's probably somewhere around the same number


----------



## HossHuge (Aug 28, 2015)

Not really about what I'm playing but I didn't think this needed it's own thread however it still needs to be posted........

*‘Borderlands’ Videogame Movie in Works at Lionsgate*

Still hoping for a Bioshock movie....fingers crossed.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 29, 2015)

Here is a picture of how far you can strip a car down in Car Mechanic Simulator 2015:



The engine comes apart in pieces (final piece being the block).  You can't remove the whole engine/transmission in one whack.  You disassemble while it is still in the car.


Edit: Well, I think I pretty much "finished" the game and that's rather disappointing.  I have two pimped out, 100% condition cars in storage, $150,000 in the bank, and all of the upgrades.  I could buy any car in the game I wanted...but why?  There's nothing you can do with it except repair and stare at it.  Car Mechanic Simulator 2014 was better.  It actually had a sense of progression as well as meaningful/unique DLCs.  This is meh.  Definitely not worth the $19 I paid for it.


I really need to wrap up some games I started long ago in preparation for erasing.  Let's see...in order from most urgent to least:
-Torchlight II (playing through with @-KarL- so it depends on his freetime more than mine)
-Borderlands DLCs (I've played them all but @-KarL- hasn't) (backed up)
-Sanctum 2 (decided this isn't a priority)
-Shad'O All achievements gotten.
-Drunken Robot Pornography
-Airline Tycoon 2
-Dead Island
-Dead Island Riptide
-Pixel Piracy
-Impire (alternative ending)
-Greed Corp All achivements gotten.
-Goat Simulator (have to clean up some of the GoatZ DLC)
-The Escapists I had an escape I wanted to finish but an update apparently got rid of the save.  I didn't finish the game but it is effectively off my immediate to-do list.
-Rogue Legacy All achievements gotten.
-Remember Me Not redoing this now just for achievements.

...I think my plans to play Sleeping Dogs will have to be scrapped until post-upgrade.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 31, 2015)

Scratched Airline Tycoon 2 off the list.  I would do Drunken Robot Pornography but I'm pretty sure I have carpal tunnel syndrome in my right hand so that's going to have to be put on hold...as well as a lot of other games on that list.  I think I should be able to handle Impire so that's what I'm playing now.  I'll probably follow up with Shad'O.


----------



## Valeriant (Aug 31, 2015)

I played Skyforge last night. Basically just grinding for exp and rewards. I like the character designs and the general idea of the story. Playing solo without friends is not fun, I'll see if I can find some tonight. @GreiverBlade do you have any tips for finding good party? TIA.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 31, 2015)

Valeriant said:


> I played Skyforge last night. Basically just grinding for exp and rewards. I like the character designs and the general idea of the story. Playing solo without friends is not fun, I'll see if I can find some tonight. @GreiverBlade do you have any tips for finding good party? TIA.


finding any good party??? i mostly play in solo  (on EU server) tho the party finder seems to work, that remind me i need to do a Mare Sacro Monastery (MSM) and it's a team adventure not a Squad like the rest (5 player not soloable it seems vs 3 player and soloable) also ... getting high on prestige can be a bad idea (later since most advance in storyline need some prestige tier to unlock) 

got the Collector Ed. focusing on Paladin for most squad adventures, Slayer/Alchemist/Knight/Cryomancer/lightbinder in open map (when i don't get one shot as a Slayer, otherwise i use Paladin)
the game gets harder and harder the more you advance


----------



## Valeriant (Aug 31, 2015)

Bought *Lara Croft Go* on Windows. Playing it with Surface Pro 3 tablet mode.









GreiverBlade said:


> focusing on Paladin for most squad adventures, Slayer/Alchemist/Knight/Cryomancer/lightbinder in open map (when i don't get one shot as a Slayer, otherwise i use Paladin) the game gets harder and harder the more you advance



I'm a tank too (paladin), I joined a random party of three but the game glitched and I was thrown out of the boss fight LOL. I was thinking of going solo for awhile, but I saw there's a reward for getting 2 members before tomorrow. I'll try to get two newbies tonight just to earn the reward heheh.


----------



## Drone (Sep 4, 2015)

GoldenEye 007


Aiming on Wii is amazing!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 5, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> -Torchlight II (playing through with @-KarL- so it depends on his freetime more than mine)
> -Sanctum 2 (still levels to gain/towers to unlock)...note to self: double check this is backed up.
> -Shad'O All achievements gotten.
> -Drunken Robot Pornography
> ...


Making progress...  I'm thinking my wrist feels up to Drunken Robot Pornography so I'll probably try to finish that next.

I've probably bought over a dozen games in the last week.  The list is getting longer, not shorter but there isn't urgency to play those because there's nothing unique to save.

As of tomorrow, I'll have all the parts, sans processor, for the upgrade.  6700Ks are still as rare as honesty on Wall Street.


----------



## haswrong (Sep 5, 2015)

replaying neverwinter nights - sou/hotu campaign with a sorcerer/red dragon disciple/blackguard build. i could finally finish after three years remember me after that, and the tomb rider after or before remember me.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 5, 2015)

Huh, I was closer to the end of DRP than I thought.  On to Greed Corp!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 6, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> -Torchlight II (playing through with @-KarL- so it depends on his freetime more than mine)
> -Borderlands DLCs (I've played them all but @-KarL- hasn't)
> -Sanctum 2 (decided this isn't a priority)
> -Shad'O All achievements gotten.
> ...


List is getting short! 

Playing Dead Island right now but not really enjoying it.  I beat it before, I know how it ends, and that kind of sucks the fun out of it.  I'm not entirely sure why I started a replay...

I removed Sanctum 2 from the list because that's just wishful thinking.  I added Borderlands to the list because I had forgotten @-KarL- and I have at least two more DLCs to finish up.  I doubt he'll have enough free time so I really need to back up my level 44 save in that game.

If I keep going with Dead Island, all that leaves is Pixel Piracy.  I think that would be a nice, relaxing, follow up to Dead Island.


----------



## Drone (Sep 6, 2015)

GoldenEye 007 is easily the best FPS game I've ever played. Realistic controls and amazing enemy AI and absolutely beautiful level design. It's amazing how enemies cover each other, dodge bullets and flank you.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 8, 2015)

Playing *Satellite Reign*, which I purchased on GOG, and having a blast!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 8, 2015)

I finished Dead Island + Ryder White but then I discovered Riptide is a direct sequel that supports character importing.  I might as well keep going with Riptide.  Pixel Piracy will have to wait.


----------



## Drone (Sep 8, 2015)

Resi 4 on Wii. Lol look at Leon's HP (maybe 0.5-1%) but he's alive


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 8, 2015)

ive been playing Destiny for my XB1 non stop since i got it a few weeks ago


----------



## RCoon (Sep 8, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Playing *Satellite Reign*, which I purchased on GOG, and having a blast!



I was supposed to review it, then MGS V happened. Way too late now, got reviews booked for the next 3 weeks.

I was really looking forward to it as well, so I bought it


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 8, 2015)

RCoon said:


> I was supposed to review it, then MGS V happened. Way too late now, got reviews booked for the next 3 weeks.
> 
> I was really looking forward to it as well, so I bought it



And of course, Phantom Pain is too big to ignore...it would be akin to ignoring GTA V and Witcher 3. 

I am seeing the downside to your work ethic and devotion to doing game reviews not as your main job. Although you play alot of games, you rarely get to play for fun, whereas people who have it as their actual job get to go home at night and play for fun.

I just want to tip my hat to you for the sacrifice of time you make that inevitably minimizes any of your personal game-playing!


----------



## RCoon (Sep 8, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> And of course, Phantom Pain is too big to ignore...it would be akin to ignoring GTA V and Witcher 3.
> 
> I am seeing the downside to your work ethic and devotion to doing game reviews not as your main job. Although you play alot of games, you rarely get to play for fun, whereas people who have it as their actual job get to go home at night and play for fun.
> 
> I just want to tip my hat to you for the sacrifice of time you make that inevitably minimizes any of your personal game-playing!



MGS V is a BIG game. I've played on the TPU press account for four days solid, and I'm still sat at 11% completion. There is SO MUCH CONTENT, its ludicrous. If you're thinking of getting around to it in a normal few hours a night capacity, prepare to play nothing for the next three months.

Yeah, that's what I tell my partner, but she doesn't believe me when I say "I'm not playing this because I want to" 
I still get Friday nights to myself - Friday evenings are my evenings off. And sometimes I get to review games which I truly love, so it has its benefits.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 8, 2015)

RCoon said:


> MGS V is a BIG game. I've played on the TPU press account for four days solid, and I'm still sat at 11% completion. There is SO MUCH CONTENT, its ludicrous. If you're thinking of getting around to it in a normal few hours a night capacity, prepare to play nothing for the next three months.
> 
> Yeah, that's what I tell my partner, but she doesn't believe me when I say "I'm not playing this because I want to"
> I still get Friday nights to myself - Friday evenings are my evenings off. And sometimes I get to review games which I truly love, so it has its benefits.



I started on Phantom Pain as well, and it's definately up in TW3 territory for content.  I'm basically juggling like 5 or 6 games, playing new ones, trying to clear backlog, and get another playthrough on TW3.  There's no hope, unless I don't buy another game for a year! :-(


----------



## FireFox (Sep 8, 2015)

Last night i have started God of War
(Chains of Olympus)


----------



## Laughing_Beast (Sep 9, 2015)

I played Cradle last month and really enjoyed it. Beside that I'm occasionally nOObing in World of Tanks lol


----------



## RCoon (Sep 9, 2015)

If it moves... we can falton it


----------



## Drone (Sep 9, 2015)

I'm still playing Resident Evil 4 (just got all the bottle caps) but I'm also playing *Xenoblade Chronicles*. The most beautiful game (after Metroid Prime Trilogy and GoldenEye)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 10, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> -Torchlight II (playing through with @-KarL- so it depends on his freetime more than mine)
> -Borderlands DLCs (I've played them all but @-KarL- hasn't) (backed up)
> -Sanctum 2 (decided this isn't a priority)
> -Shad'O All achievements gotten.
> ...


It's crunch time!  The final parts for my computer should arrive Friday Saturday.  Luckily I finished Dead Island Riptide about an hour ago and I backed up all of the games that needed backing up (Sanctum 1 + 2, Borderlands 1 + 2, Torchlight 2, Dead Island + Dead Island Riptide, and Remember Me.  All that's left on the to-do list is Pixel Piracy.

I really need to downgrade from 290X to 5870 before Friday and debating about doing it now or latter.  I guess that comes down to whether or not I need to access my current data at all...I'm thinking not.  I backed up pretty much everything a month ago because I thought my RAID0 was about to fail (it didn't).  Anywho...I got to cram/beat Pixel Piracy in the next 24 hours.  I hope it is doable.



RCoon said:


> If it moves... we can falton it


You need to add a speech bubble on the bear saying "WTF MAN?"

Edit: Thought about it some more and why is there a bear in Afghanistan?  Ergo, Snake needs a speech bubble too saying "WTF BEAR?"  Should be:

Snake: WTF BEAR?
Bear: WTF MAN?
Snake: Go home you are drunk!

Edit: Oh, apparently brown bears do exist in Afghanistan.  Whodathunkit?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 11, 2015)

selection of the day(night)

Memoria ... stunning ... point & click title ...


X-Blades i remember owning it on Xbox ... and i loved it, fast paced nice soundtrack (gosh the title screen song ... souvenir souvenir ... ) and also i got Blades Of Time in a 2,79€ bundle .... (redeemed only that one on 5 keys ... need to check later 
  
i know both are from Gaijin and BOT is X-blade upgraded ... but i liked way more the gunblade from the predecessor over the blades + rifle of the successor

didn't play that one (another 2.79€ bundle and redeemed 1 code on 5  ) thoroughly but fo sh*t'n giggle that one is hilarious .... Dino D-day


next in line : Sudeki (still have the original box but can't play it except on my XP retro rig), Strike Suit Zero, Magicka and Pay Day 2 .... i really need to try all the free stuff i got with my Alpha and the steam summer sales i go on compulsory buying fever ahahah 


lil' lil' butterfly ... say... who came up with Saint Row idea ... DA HELL the IV is ... delirious
thanks to steam free week end and the "game of the century" edition at 5.99€ ... i wonder how i could pass aside of that one ... just the right "venting off" game


----------



## Drone (Sep 11, 2015)

I've completed REsi 4 (both scenarios for Leon and Ada). Really addictive game lol. Currently playing The Last Story. It's stealth, action, rpg, tactics, open-world .. you name it. Really cool game.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 11, 2015)

You piqued my interest, and then I discovered it is a game exclusively for Wii. 

I have a Wii, I could get it, but I got so many games on PC to play. :x


----------



## haswrong (Sep 11, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> You piqued my interest, and then I discovered it is a game exclusively for Wii.
> 
> I have a Wii, I could get it, but I got so many games on PC to play. :x


did you like torchlight ii?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 11, 2015)

Not really.  Torchlight was way better.


----------



## haswrong (Sep 11, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Not really.  Torchlight was way better.


how about aarklash - legacy?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 11, 2015)

Never heard of it but just from that screenshot, it doesn't look like anything I would be interested in.  I'm not entirely sure what sparked this line of questioning anyway.


Edit: Got the parts moved but unfortunately I can't plug in power to the HD 5870 because of the HDD cage is in the way.  I had to downgrade to 9800 GT.  Not entirely sure what I'm going to do about that yet...

Anywho, the last of the parts for my new computer should arrive tomorrow.  Hopefully I can get that up and running by the end of the day.  Until then, I'm going to push to finish Pixel Piracy on this 9800 GT...


Edit: Scratch Pixel Piracy.  Danger 6+ ship encounters cause the framerate to fall into the single digits on 9800 GT and R9 290X.  This isn't isolated to just me either.  I'm not going to be able to finish that game. 

Now, I'm just going to wait for the final BOINC tasks to clear then it will be time to beat it with the stupid stick (aka Killdisk).


----------



## AlwaysHope (Sep 12, 2015)

Modded Skyrim, only game I currently like...


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Sep 12, 2015)

Decided to pick up Fallout 3 GOTY again, so that whenever Fallout 4 comes I can be ready for it.

Wow, did I have a rosy set of glasses when it came to this game.  It is absolute crap.   Before I get crucified, I'm talking the game itself and not the story.  The initial character creation doesn't do a lot to prepare you for the world, the bugs and crashing are so prolific that I think it might have been a feature, the actual game has surprisingly little content spread out over a huge amount of random encounters that get boring after the umpteenth VATS decided shootout.  How did this game not get thoroughly panned for its flaws?

Kudos to the modding community though.  After a little time on the Nexus the game is running correctly.  Kinda sad that Bethesda couldn't be bothered to fix so much of this, and it really highlights why modding is such a touchy issue.  Without outside mods I'd have requested a refund 20 minutes into the game, after the third restart due to a random crash.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 12, 2015)

Why spare the story?  If you teleport from location to location, the story is very short and not entirely very meaningful.  I really can't see much of it carrying into a sequel other than a few footnotes here and there.

Generally, I agree though.  Fallout New Vegas was a much better game overall but I still think I like Fallout 3's DLCs more; however, I may be borrowing those "rosy glasses" because the only reason why the DLCs are good is because they give you weapons and resources that the game without DLCs severely lacks.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 12, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Not really.  Torchlight was way better.


To be fair, I think TL II was over-hyped....


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 12, 2015)

I don't get out enough to even encounter hype.  What I said is based solely on the decision to buy both titles and having completed them both.

To be perfectly honest, I didn't care much for Torchlight either but comparing the two, the original comes out on top.  I think the crux of the problem is I just don't like that genre.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Sep 12, 2015)

Just started Xcom Enemy Unknown xd and playing Deus Ex human revolution directors cut after finished a week ago the first Deus Ex and loved it 57 hours of great gameplay XD . 
Im playing Of Orcs and man , Mars Warlogs noth very good but is shame that the first dont use the same combat system but i think is because is older than the second.
I like it a lot Mars warlogs .

From about a week now im playing eurotruck simulator 2 ,assetto corsa and dirt 3 with my "new" logitech g25 and now is much more fun instead of usign the 360 joypad XD.


----------



## Drone (Sep 12, 2015)

Still playing The Last Story (when I have time). Just for fun started the first chapter of Dead Space: Extraction. Never played any DS game before. Looks like Doom and SOMA with some jump scares from Quake or FEAR. Very dark game (literally)


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 12, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Here is a picture of how far you can strip a car down in Car Mechanic Simulator 2015:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did not yet strip down a car that far, last time I had a Maluch and I needed to replace the engine block, I took out all parts from the engine bay and could not get the engine block dissambled for some reason I have put the Maluch back together and that was it, I started on other cars.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 12, 2015)

Capitan Harlock said:


> Just started Xcom Enemy Unknown xd and playing Deus Ex human revolution directors cut after finished a week ago the first Deus Ex and loved it 57 hours of great gameplay XD .
> Im playing Of Orcs and man , Mars Warlogs noth very good but is shame that the first dont use the same combat system but i think is because is older than the second.
> I like it a lot Mars warlogs .
> 
> From about a week now im playing eurotruck simulator 2 ,assetto corsa and dirt 3 with my "new" logitech g25 and now is much more fun instead of usign the 360 joypad XD.



Mars War Logs very underrated. I quite enjoyed it.  Of Orcs and Men is the sequel to Styx (even though it came out first) and you are right, controls are different.  Took some getting used to. I prefer the Styx controls.


----------



## F-Zero (Sep 12, 2015)

Hey everybody ! My first post here on the forums.

I'm playing Crysis 2 i don't know why but i always loved the Crysis franchise.


----------



## RandomSadness (Sep 12, 2015)

*Tomb Raider, *awesome series.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 12, 2015)

got stuck on Saint Row IV ... the 4th iteration of the franchise is a pure ... blast ... i didn't liked the 1st, just as i hate GTA franchise ... nothing good, not even pleasing to the eyes (even GTA V), just plain stupid and no funny moment, thought it might be just me and my taste... but  SRIV ...

everything's in it is : "cliché" "funny quotes" ok you still have free violence but ... you're in a game inside a game (troubling ...) the intro and such is ... over hilarious ... my prez' has a "almost chipmunk" voice tone ... which add more to the laugh.

also it was a nice test for the Alpha, noticing 2 interesting result:

windows 8.1 loaded steam loaded GPU OC 1155/1600 (1323boost) : if i want the game to be smooth i need to put it in medium or low ... but (prepare to laugh)

in console mode (alpha UI) launching steam in big picture (nothing else loaded not even afterburner so no OC on GPU ): i can set the game on Ultra settings no stuttering no hardware lag...

the Alpha UI is indeed an improvement even to only launch steam ... now if only they did support Origin/Glyph/My.com and other launcher that would be great ... i need to check if i can add and launch other games via steam in A:UI mode


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 13, 2015)

*sniff* *sniff* *snnnnniiiiiiiiiiiiifffffffff* Dat new computer smell! *sniff* In a dusty 6 year old case. 



P4-630 said:


> I did not yet strip down a car that far, last time I had a Maluch and I needed to replace the engine block, I took out all parts from the engine bay and could not get the engine block dissambled for some reason I have put the Maluch back together and that was it, I started on other cars.


You have to switch between the hood and under the car repeatedly.  For example, you have to take off the oil pan from the bottom to remove the pistons from the top.  Then you have to go back to the bottom, remove the crankshaft braces, the drive shaft, the gearbox, the clutch release bearing, clutch plate, clutch something, the fly wheel, and the crankshaft.  Finally, you can pluck the engine block out through the hood access.


Steam is theoretically repairing itself... I say theoretically because I'm pretty sure it is just locked up. :/ I would be playing Shadow of Mordor if I could...

Edit: OMG, Steam fixed itself. 

*FordGT90Concept nudges Origin...*

Edit: Origin was entirely painless.  Just accept EULA, log in, enter security code.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 13, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> You have to switch between the hood and under the car repeatedly.  For example, you have to take off the oil pan from the bottom to remove the pistons from the top.  Then you have to go back to the bottom, remove the crankshaft braces, the drive shaft, the gearbox, the clutch release bearing, clutch plate, clutch something, the fly wheel, and the crankshaft.  Finally, you can pluck the engine block out through the hood access.



Yeah I went under the car as well, removed as many parts as I could, I can't get the crankshaft out, ok I will see if I can get the gearbox out first.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 13, 2015)

That always gets me: I think I'm ready to pull the crankshaft and engine block but I always forget to do the gearbox first.  I'm certain that was the problem because it happened to me many times.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 13, 2015)

UE3 ... looks surprisingly good on the Alpha ... 

   
custom graph only tweak : no AA medium shadow and medium view distance, acceptable framerate.

i need to play it in monochrome, tho in natural color : looks nice 
strange game tho 

now i wonder if i could run Ark on the Alpha


----------



## Drone (Sep 13, 2015)

Completed *Dead Space: Extraction* on hard. Now need to play on Expert and Impossible.






Boss in Chapter 9 was pretty tough. I can imagine how it's gonna be on Impossible mode.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Sep 13, 2015)

Played Trine 3 in 13 houres with a friend and 100% complete very short i hope they made some dlcs for continue the story XD


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 14, 2015)

The computer upgrade fixed Pixel Piracy!   I'm going to finish that before starting anything else.

I feel more like Bridge Constructor Playground than Shadow of Mordor right now... after the stress of getting two computers going, I want to play something casual.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 14, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The computer upgrade fixed Pixel Piracy!   I'm going to finish that before starting anything else.
> 
> I feel more like Bridge Constructor Playground than Shadow of Mordor right now... after the stress of getting two computers going, I want to play something casual.


Good move there! Shadow of Mordor is anything BUT relaxing.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 14, 2015)

insane and experimenting ...

insane... (seriously ... even if that MMO has a PS3/4 version ... playing it with a game-pad is a REVERSE LOGIC! i have respect for those who play, and are good at it, on a game-pad ... )
well ... FFXIVHW on a X360 game-pad was ... a trauma ... interesting nonetheless ... but only flying (specially while in 1st person camera) was worth it 

 

Experiment ... well creating some shorcut in steam (HWINFO64, Afterburner, My.com) enabled the monitoring and OC even on Alpha UI and i can finaly launch Skyforge with it ... (and as a bonus up the settings a notch)
in FFXIV:
FPS limiter unlocked GPU 1232/3599.4 most of the time and 82° max, CPU 65° (max fps 79 average 54)
FPS Limiter hardlock GPU 1199/3599.4 most of the time and 71° max CPU 60° (hardlock 30)

i finally sorted out 4 of the 16  steam keys i got with the bundles i took ...that mean 12 games that weren't at my taste on 16 (well 10 might be technically correct, some key were DLC)... quite a shame? tho 5.2€ for 4 games that would cost me 77.92€ in total is what i call a bargain ...
maybe i will do a giveaway ... dunno some title can be worth it (if some of my steam friends don't want any of them


----------



## RCoon (Sep 14, 2015)

Any Warframe players?

I'll be relinquishing most of my life to Mad Max until publishing day on Thursday, but I may get a spot of free time some evening's this week (Thursday for sure). I hit Mastery Rank 12 last night on Warframe, and managed to get myself the Mesa frame.

Needless to say, it's OP as balls, and I can comfortably solo most XP farm missions (ODD, Sechura etc). Basically I'll be spending the next few days farming weapons to level 30 by entering a mission, pressing '4' and then sitting back while everything dies. If you're after a quick way to earn some credits and XP to get up your MR this week, poke me on steam and I'll invite you to my farming runs.

I've also got all drop rate boosters on until the end of tonight, so if I'm online, you're liable to get triple credit and material drops while you're with me. That means many Neurodes (ODD), and many Morphics (Sechura). Depends on where you want to farm really. Europa - Baal is good for Oxium if you need it. Friend of mine hosts a TS on his server so you can poke me on there too.

(reviews come first and take up a lot of time, so I'll probably be online for just an hour or less each night)


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 14, 2015)

Playing nothing for all weekend.   My Steam games are on a separate HDD from other games, and I outgrew the drive, so I spent most of the weekend re-downloading all games from Steam to a 2TB drive.  I got as far as the "R's".  Wonder how long before THAT one becomes obsolete. 

I hope to get back to Satellite Reign, Wasteland 2 (finally), and try out Mad Max by tomorrow.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 14, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Any Warframe players?
> 
> I'll be relinquishing most of my life to Mad Max until publishing day on Thursday, but I may get a spot of free time some evening's this week (Thursday for sure). I hit Mastery Rank 12 last night on Warframe, and managed to get myself the Mesa frame.
> 
> ...


Been doing Defiance for the Event the last couple of weeks. Jumped into WF a few weeks ago, and they've changed/added several physical moves, definitely took a bit to try to get used to those. I may try to wind that up a little soon, and will chase you down


----------



## RCoon (Sep 14, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> Been doing Defiance for the Event the last couple of weeks. Jumped into WF a few weeks ago, and they've changed/added several physical moves, definitely took a bit to try to get used to those. I may try to wind that up a little soon, and will chase you down



Moving through levels is way more fun/interesting/intuitive now. Archwing sucks major balls though. Nobody seems to be playing Archwing due to its sucky nature, which is a pain, because it's how you unlock the Limbo warframe. Got the Odonata Prime wing's and everything, but it takes so long to level them up.

I actually liked the Defiance TV show. Never got into the game though.

EDIT: Also, I accidentally had a lot of fun last night with the Attica (semi-auto crossbow). I've been levelling up weapons at random to increase MR, and ended up trying out a crazy build with the Attica just for fun. Basically I've turned it into an autamatic assault crossbow that shoots two explosive bolts at once, and it can empty its entire 16-bolt clip in about two seconds. Tonnes of fun, it's a shame its a slightly crappy weapon. I'll try and upload a video, cause it's hilarious to watch. I'll throw up the mod build for it once I'm done tinkering. I even spent an Orokin Catalyst to make it work, just cause it's nice to have fun outside of the meta.


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 14, 2015)

Damn, finished CoD:GHOSTS yesterday and now I want to see what happens next. That ending totally left me with a hard on 

In other news, I'm saving people from zombies in Killing Floor 2 as the best medic in the world


----------



## Valeriant (Sep 14, 2015)

Phantom Pain this week, postponing everything else lol. Time really flies playing this game, I swear I was in this one mission and I was surprised looking at my watch when I nailed it. What a fun, immersing game! I really like the game design, it's a well-made simulation game; so many ways to do a mission, so many things affecting your "way" (is it true that more headshots mean more soldiers wearing helmet??). And I think it's nice how it rolls credits for each mission, makes me appreciate the designer whom I probably will never know. Some people say it's annoying but IMHO it's okay, i think it's how Kojima wanted to show that each mission is uniquely made by many talents. Anyway, it's skip-able.


Hey, how about we all play any of the Mario game for his 30th birthday (or maybe just watch this video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLoRd6_a1CI). Thanks guys, that's fun, let's do this again in 2025. ;D


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 14, 2015)

Valeriant said:


> .....
> 
> 
> Hey, how about we all play any of the Mario game for his 30th birthday (or maybe just watch this video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLoRd6_a1CI). Thanks guys, that's fun, let's do this again in 2025. ;D




no.


----------



## Drone (Sep 15, 2015)

Got to chapter 7 in Last Story. Pretty beautiful scene on Stargazers' Tower


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 16, 2015)

Over half way through Shadow of Mordor.  I'm finding it more relaxing than Bridge Constructor Playground because there's some pretty frustrating maps on that game.  I'm getting the impression Shadow of Mordor is shorter than I though.  I already had all of the skill tree available before leaving the first map.  I was lead to believe Bridge Constructor Playground was ridiculously easy.


----------



## Taz100420 (Sep 16, 2015)

Online game really only anymore, Wartune. Great game IMHO. If anyone's interested, Im on US East Server 116.


----------



## Kvsmms (Sep 16, 2015)

I got really into the new Mad Max. Cool open world. But the engine sounds are unreal. They should put a little more effort into making V6 sound different than V8 and stuff like that.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 16, 2015)

Kvsmms said:


> I got really into the new Mad Max. Cool open world. But the engine sounds are unreal. They should put a little more effort into making V6 sound different than V8 and stuff like that.



Buggy too


----------



## torgoth (Sep 16, 2015)

the secret world, some gta and gonna try the new metal gear that came with the 960 ))


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 16, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Buggy too


 
That's some Fallout 3/Skyrim bugginess goin on!  Did they borrow a team from Bethesda?


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 17, 2015)

@RCoon , did you ever get a preview of Rebel Galaxy? Am curious to get your thoughts...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 17, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> That's some Fallout 3/Skyrim bugginess goin on!  Did they borrow a team from Bethesda?


i thought buggy because of the dune buggy ... in the pics ...
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dune_buggy learn the difference between writing buggy and ...
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software_bug

NITPICKING! and (mostly) totally joking ... 

and @rtwjunkie you made my day with that post 

weeeeeheeee .... lucky that test was done on a 32" screen ...


----------



## RCoon (Sep 17, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> @RCoon , did you ever get a preview of Rebel Galaxy? Am curious to get your thoughts...



Funny you mention it, got an email from their PR dept. yesterday about release dates. It's on my list for review, with it's release date approaching in a month's time.

I'll drop them a line to see if I can indeed score a press key. I've been looking forward to it though.

EDIT: Email sent. Even if we don't get a press copy, I'll get hold of a copy for an NPU review after release.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 17, 2015)

Speaking of bugs...I got stuck in a wall twice in Shadow of Mordor already: once with a Caragor and once without.  Both times in a mission and I had to "leave mission" and do it over. 

Playing the DLCs/add on stories to Shadow of Mordor now.  Content wise, I'm kind of disappointed with the game.  If you remove the Nemesis system and all of the time that consumes, there really isn't a whole lot of content outside of that.  I'm not really complaining, just disappointed.

The Nemesis system also seems to be running out of gas after 30 hours of gameplay...which is also not much considering.  I'm finding less and less that I even look at the weaknesses and strengths of enemies.  It pretty much is just:
1. shoot everyone in the face with an arrow so they don't interrupt Captain/Warchief ass kickery.
2. shoot the captain/warchief in the face to check for invulnerability.
3. sprint/leap over captain/warchief to check for "can't be jumped over."
4. use stun to check for immunity to stun.
5. assault with sword to check for combat mastery.
6. if all else fails, use environment (explosives/bees) to check for/exploit weakness

I usually have them dominated by step 4.  All of this happens in well under a minute, even if there are 20 Uruk defenders.  What could they do differently?  Not much I can think of without making the game ridiculously hard.  Speaking of which, after I got through the first 2-3 hours of the game, I never died again until probably 30 hours in when I needed to for an achievement.  I think this is because the bow is way overpowered against regular Uruk.  Then again, I really don't like the melee combat because I miss so many of the counters or do the wrong attack to exploit a weakeness.  I think it is because:
a) the view in combat is way too close (situational awareness is poor).
b) it seems like the Uruk crowd you instead of giving you space.  The more Uruk, the worse the crowding.
c) there's not a large enough time frame for countering.

Assassin's Creed and Batman are both prime examples of how to fix these issues (move the view out, have a circle of those engaging you and a queue further out that replaces those, and provide very obvious animations that say "I'm gonna hurt you" before they carry it out).

The story really doesn't allow for a sequel (being a prequel to LotR) and that is disappointing for me.  I hope to see the engine improved and reused for a new intellectual property (think sci-fi *OR EVEN BATMAN!*).

Edit: Those bolded letters.  WB Games owns Batman too.  I could totally see WB Games hiring Monolith to apply the Nemesis system to Arkham.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 17, 2015)

Oh, well that's lovely.  I just took a trip to hell in Shadow of Mordor, literally.  Just executed two Caragoths and was about to start killing a bunch of Uruks and claiming the last Caragoth for my self and the ground decided "NOPE" and I fell through.  After falling for about a second, the game reacted to it like I had died (Captains updated).  Ugh...  ...I'm really losing interest in this game fast and I barely started the first of, what, four DLCs?  Again, it isn't bad but... *sigh*


----------



## Drone (Sep 17, 2015)

I usually don't mind bugs unless they're game breaking bugs. I never played Dead Space series (except for *Dead Space* *Extraction* on Wii which was fantastic btw) but I remember lots of people complained about game breaking bugs.

I've experienced bugs in 80% of games I played, not to mention all those FPS games with lame collision physics and moments where you fall through the floor lol. Some games even caused crashes. I had lots of crashes with *Assassin's Creed* 2 (even though Assassin's Creed 1 never crashed). I remember *Torchlight* crashed to the desktop too. I had really lots of crashes with *Unreal 2*.

*Kingdom Hearts Re: coded* had a couple of game breaking bugs.

I really hated annoying lags in *Diablo 3,* without those lags it'd be one of the best I've ever played. And that "always on" requirement sucks too.

And now I'd like to talk about games where I never ever experienced a single bug or glitch.


*Metal Gear Solid: The Twin Snakes
Metal Gear Solid: Portable Ops
Metal Gear Solid: Snake Eater*

I played these three maybe 20-25 times (no kidding). I did all possible and impossible things in these games. Never had a single/bug or glitch lol.

*Metroid Prime Trilogy
Kingdom Hearts: Birth By Sleep - Final Mix +
The Last Story
Crisis Core: Final Fantasy VII
*
I've done all the craziest things in these games, with all characters on all difficulties and settings. They always worked perfectly, never had a single bug.
*
Doom 3 BFG edition*

Solid gameplay, zero bugs/glitches/lags. Really enjoyed it. I hope Doom 4/Doom/whatever it called will be like this.


----------



## Frick (Sep 17, 2015)

Early access since last week. I'm not having high hopes, but still!


----------



## RCoon (Sep 17, 2015)

Frick said:


> Early access since last week. I'm not having high hopes, but still!



Let me know how it goes. Did some coverage the other week and I'm curious if it's worth the wait.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 17, 2015)

Ive been playing the game of life and my quick save function is broken and I'm on my last continue. My mana is at zero and I'm done leveling. YOLO!


----------



## RCoon (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm playing the character 3D modelling game. First day with Blender, not a bad start I guess.
Bunny is just for practice. A 'Coon will be Soon(TM)


----------



## ZweiGaming (Sep 18, 2015)

replaying fallout 3 and new vegas in preparation for fallout 4


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 18, 2015)

I can't stand Blender, not sure why.  I'd rather use 3DS Max.


Playing the Bright Lord DLC for Shadow of Mordor now--in terms of being a challenge, it qualifies.  I actually have to try to get a high combat multiplier in order to charge arrow shots and be more effective at converting Uruks.  Definitely don't feel overpowered and, encountering two or three Captains is enough to make me run where I took on four Captains and didn't break a sweat prior to this DLC.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 18, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I can't stand Blender, not sure why. I'd rather use 3DS Max.



At £100+ per month subscription, I think Blender will have to do


----------



## RandomSadness (Sep 19, 2015)

Hunting as Trevor in GTA 5. This game is as awesome as beautiful, I really enjoy playing it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 19, 2015)

I just completed the "Test of the Wild" in Shadow of Mordor.  I don't even...




I was going to start "Test of the Ring" and it crashed to desktop.


----------



## Drone (Sep 19, 2015)

Still playing *The Last Story*. Got to Chapter 25 and leveled up my character up to 31st level






A tough boss battle. While your friends try to distract the enemies you focus on the boss. Apparently it's impossible to do it solo lol. You depend on your party's skills.






Got back to tavern. Changed outfit, healed wounds and got some sleep.

I've spent 14 hours (no kidding) and explored Lazulis Island and City. Went fishing, planted some pumpkins and upgraded armor and weapons.






Lots of areas are unexplored and I haven't completed even 20% of side quests lol


----------



## RCoon (Sep 21, 2015)

So it turns out Cross of the Dutchman can be completed in two and a half hours, which means I now need to re-complete it to run benchmarks 

That said, the game can be finished so quickly I may be able to get started on Soma a little early. Unfortunately, everyone has been bombarding Frictional, and not everyone is getting a press key. Regardless, I'll be trying to get a copy.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 21, 2015)

Got all achivements on Shadow of Mordor yesterday and now I'm playing Ronin.  Already beat it once, playing New Game+ now.  The game is buggy and frustrating but rewarding.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 21, 2015)

Back to GTA V (offline) with this awesome trainer https://www.gta5-mods.com/tools/script-hook-v


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 21, 2015)

The Talos Principle; Black Sails; Mad Max; Zombi.  

Just a little bit of time on each before switching, but Talos Principle is holding the majority of my attention.


----------



## Drone (Sep 21, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Just a little bit of time on each before switching, but Talos Principle is holding the majority of my attention.



Is it an rpg?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 21, 2015)

It's a problem-solving game.  You play as a robot in the future, and people are gone.  You are in a series of gardens, each with challenges/puzzles, and guided occasionally by your creator. It's challenging.


----------



## Drone (Sep 21, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> It's a problem-solving game.  You play as a robot in the future, and people are gone.  You are in a series of gardens, each with challenges/puzzles, and guided occasionally by your creator. It's challenging.


Sounds cool. Have some exciting screenshots? Reminds me of Cradle. Have you played that?


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 21, 2015)

Drone said:


> Sounds cool. Have some exciting screenshots? Reminds me of Cradle. Have you played that?


----------



## RCoon (Sep 21, 2015)

Took me an hour to play the "learn how to texture objects" game


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 21, 2015)

Drone said:


> Sounds cool. Have some exciting screenshots? Reminds me of Cradle. Have you played that?


 
Yep, I played Cradle the day after it released!  I enjoyed it.  I'll have to wait till this evening to put up a couple Talos Principle screenshots.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 21, 2015)

Got all achivements in Ronin.  I think I hate that game now. Gunpoint is so, so, so much better.

I'm thinking Double Fine next: either Massive Chalice or Broken Age.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 22, 2015)

This is so cool!! I am playing the Talos Principle, and just came accross a q-code written by @FordGT90Concept!!  He wrote: "Elohim lied about the tower. I stepped foot inside and returned to tell the tale."

I have no idea how to leave my own message though.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 22, 2015)

You have to find a bucket of paint.

I decided on Massive Chalice.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 22, 2015)

Well ... i never wanted to try World of warship ... (mainly because of the prohibitive ships price ... and the pay to win impression, more money bigger the premium ship, right? )
but Gigabyte bundled a code for a game package, Diana Tier II Russian cruiser 7 day premium pass and flags mmhhh why not give that game a try

tho ... 40-50ish chf for my beloved Atago Tier VIII cruiser awwww (the fact that i love the Atago cruiser is not related to Kantai Collection game or anime  for those who know that reference)
i can't imagine how much it would be for a Yamato Kongō or Bismarck, as they have the Tirpitz package for 60ish chf, the Tier IV Ishizuchi (kinda a early Kongō ) is 13.56chf (the bundle value seems to be around 19-20chf as the Diana is iirc a lesser version of the Tier III Aurora cruiser technically a Pallada class cruiser)

the code voucher ... double as a nice poster 


yes ... i am a warship freak irl, i love the "sea legends" ... well that game might be not so bad in the end ...

and a a bonus i took Grid2 and all DLC for 11~ chf last time i checked steam ...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 24, 2015)

I finished Massive Chalice.  I never had a game make me feel like impending doom all of the time like Massive Chalice did.  I always felt like I was on the brink of having to start over.  It's a good game but I doubt I'll ever replay it.  Those feels, man, I didn't like them.

I think I'm going to move on to Broken Age.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 25, 2015)

finished Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain

by far the best game I have played in 2015 so far. it's really long too I put 67 hours in and didn't even finish everything.


----------



## Drone (Sep 25, 2015)

Just when I learnt swimming ....







All Hell broke loose ...






Yurick and Mirania saved my soul so I got to main generator chamber






After that control switched from Zael to Lowell so I played as Lowell a bit before I got to turret chamber where controls switched back to Zael






Portal is open, time to go






And then there was the most dramatic moment ever ....






But it's not over yet ...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 25, 2015)

Finished Broken Age.  I think it's the best point & click adventure game I ever played (not too long, not too short, not overly obvious, not overly frustrating, good story, good voice acting, good characters, etc.).  I also recognized three of the voice actors/actresses without looking it up: Elijah Wood, Jennifer Hale, and Jack Black.

I dunno what I'm going to play next.  I don't feel like anything in particular.

Edit: I think I'm going to rush thorugh Tesla Effect and see another of the endings.


----------



## Ebo (Sep 25, 2015)

Right now Im playing RYSE Son of Rome, thats quite a nice game, I like it


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 25, 2015)

Alternating playing between Enemy Front and Soma.  Tonight I will throw Blues and Bullets into the mix, and THAT title looks very intriguing.

Enemy Front is for me, fun, since it's a fresh take on the WW2 killing Nazis theme.  I really don't understand why it got bashed so much.

Soma is for me, great fun!  I love the sound in the game.  Yes, this Frictional game has very good visuals, but it's the suspense created by he complex sounds that is the real star here.  I'm playing without any markers as well, reasoning I'd play just as if it were me in there, for a good challenge.

@Ebo, I've only done about an hour of Ryse, and I need to get back to it eventually.  It actually was ported well, control-wise, and the combat was fluid.  It also displays very nice visuals!


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 25, 2015)

GTA V for me guys ,enjoying it very much on my new system in specs


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 27, 2015)

well ... that was good enough for me ...

so i got my Diana (well at last i don't have to use the Hashidate or Erie Tier I class cruiser for starter  )


a quick 1st battle ... didn't do too bad, missed a lot trying to find the right elevation and got mildly damaged (about 10-15% )


kinda liking the gameplay and look ... not a bad implementation and interesting mechanics

annnddd i got tempted ... well at 11.80chf it's not a big deal and it will be a good training if i decide to unlock the Kongo battleship (tho i am more to go Destroyer tech tree than Battleship  )

The Ishizuchi! (one of the prototypes that leaded to the development of the Kongo)
  
my 1st battle with it was rather hum ... shameful, half my fault a ally cruiser sided me when i had a target and took almost a full broadside volley, so i had friendly fire fine at the end of the fight ahah, the 2nd and 3rd battle were better sunk 1 ship in each and captured 2 point on 3 in  a capture mission

about interesting mechanic, the main and secondary battery behavior (AA gun too) the main battery is fully controlled by the player while the AA and secondary only fire automatically when planes are near (AA) and when a ship is in range, close most of the time (secondary) and AA can be deactivated to avoid a early detection


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 28, 2015)

I wanted to restore a car in Car Mechanic Simulator 2015 only to discover Steam doesn't back up the saves and I apparently forgot to back up the save prior to changing drives.  Guess I'm going to have to replay it to get back up to where I was...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 29, 2015)

doing better and better ...

i tried the begginer ship got enough XP unlocked the Chikuma full upgrades => Umikaze => Tenryu unlocked, Hashidate and Chikuma : Elite status (5% per XP converted to free XP, usable for all unlock in additions of the normal ship XP)


Ishizuchi is pleasant to use.


i think i will go Kawachi Tier III Battleship ... i kinda want to unlock the Nagato (Tier VII)

ok i plaid guilty ... i am still a Kancolle fan ... and i've found a nice skin (need a rework on the middle part since it's a 0.3.0b on a 0.5.0.1 client)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 29, 2015)

Hmmmmmmm........




Gotta catch them all?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 29, 2015)

i overlooked the skin thread  there was a 0.4.0 updated skin that  has the right template


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 29, 2015)

Wanted to play Alien Breed, but the damn game keeps on crashing randomly and I an't figure out why. Installed Windows 10 now, hopefully it won't be crashing anymore under it.


----------



## Drone (Sep 29, 2015)

I've finished main campaign in *The Last Story *(took me 37 hours) and decided to play *Pandora's Tower*.






Absolutely brilliant and beautiful game with lots of stealth/rpg/action/ elements tough bosses and puzzles. It kinda has The Last Story atmosphere but really different game. I really liked The Last Story, so once I complete Pandora's Tower I'll get back to it.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 29, 2015)

ok ... WoWs is ... awesome in the end   ... mod friendly only game? deal! sound UI skin ... all modifiable

 custom sight for the zoomed view, Check!
 

Kongo battleship Kancolle skin ... well, Check! (ok the Battlecruiser on the skin make it a bit ... weird but the Kongo in Kancolle is a BC and not a BS )
for those who don't like anime or manga, well do not click on the thumbnail ahah  also notice the water (transparency trail, foam effect ... all setting to the max and unlike most of the other player i get 70+ fps and a low ping instead of 15-25ish fps in med settings) i find the graphic to be quite decent (or more than decent) 
  
the fire effect is nice 

also loading screen is customization friendly too just as the login screen intro video and bgm, my current loading is IJN Yamato and the login BGM : Rammstein "Feuer FREI!" ... quite fitting ahah


 

yep you guessed it ... a game that originally sparked no interest to me other than the name and legend it feature, is rapidly becoming an addiction


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 29, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> ok ... WoWs is ... awesome in the end   ... mod friendly only game? deal! sound UI skin ... all modifiable
> 
> custom sight for the zoomed view, Check!
> View attachment 68236
> ...



why don't you make a WoW thread or clubhouse and post there.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 29, 2015)

BumbleBee said:


> why don't you make a WoW thread or clubhouse and post there.


well because it was the last post about what i am playing atm will not post on WoWs further, no worries ahah! 

(otherwise i know some other who would need to do some thread/clubhouse about the game they've shown in multiple post here, about  )


----------



## Drone (Sep 29, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> well because it was the last post about what i am playing atm will not post on WoWs further, no worries ahah!
> 
> (otherwise i know some other who would need to do some thread/clubhouse about the game they've shown in multiple post here, about  )



Heheh, is it me? Lol can't help myself. Japanese rpgs are totally cool, couldn't get The Last Story out of my mind for weeks. Plus, it's more fun to add some screens.
Oneliners like "I'm playing blah" are boring, videos are unnecessary. Screenshots are just right. I don't really care about "blah club" threads


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 29, 2015)

Drone said:


> Heheh, is it me? Lol can't help myself. Japanese rpgs are totally cool, couldn't get The Last Story out of my mind for weeks. Plus, it's more fun to add some screens.
> Oneliners like "I'm playing blah" are boring, videos are unnecessary. Screenshots are just right. I don't really care about "blah club" threads


not only you  no worries  

also ... playing atm : DEADPOOL! what a superhero miss the most? A FREAKING SARCASTIC 2nd DEGREE SENSE OF HUMOR! 
(no screens now ... i will be a Oneliner this time ....  )


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 30, 2015)

Finished *Enemy Front*.  I don't care about critics.  It was FUN to play!!  Basically, it was not the standard WW2 game, and I think that's why I like it.

It was made by the same studio that did the Sniper: Ghost Warrior games, and the sniping mechanics shows!  For me the sniping was the best part.  What's not to like? 






Speaking of Sniper: Ghost Warrior 2 (which I am currently playing), this isn't going to end well!  






The result:


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 30, 2015)

I finished up Car Mechanic Simulator 2015.  This time, I ended up with $250,000 in the bank instead of $125,000 by the time I got 13,000 XP.  Not really sure why...

For the last several hours, I did the 3/4 events for the second championship in DIRT Rally.  This game is ridiculously hard compared to the previous DIRT games.  I'm happy if I get third where in the previous games, first every time was pretty easy.  I'm off to bed.  When I wake up, I intend to finish the last event (takes place in Greece) then I'm either going to start Sleeping Dogs: Definitive Edition (if I feel like something old) or Starpoint Gemini 2 (if I feel like something new).  Either will keep me busy for days.


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 30, 2015)

Yay, I can get back to playing *Alien Breed* trilogy. I think I've figured out how to solve random game crashing 

*Fix Alien Breed random game crashing*
https://rejzor.wordpress.com/2015/09/30/fix-alien-breed-random-game-crashing/

The game is pretty darn cool. Didn't know it's running Unreal Engine 3.0. Just enabled FXAA in NVCP and it's looking really good for such an older game. I love the tiny RPG elements with upgrade terminals which kind of remind me of System Shock 2 with its ValueRep vending machines  Just with top down perspective.

I wonder what other games play like this, I seem to like this kind of games quite a bit. I know Alien Swarm exists which is still on my to-do list. I've played Alien Shooter and Zombie Shooter. A bit worse graphics in 2D, but they were still awesome carnage gameplay wise.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 30, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I finished up Car Mechanic Simulator 2015.  This time, I ended up with $250,000 in the bank instead of $125,000 by the time I got 13,000 XP.  Not really sure why...
> 
> For the last several hours, I did the 3/4 events for the second championship.  This game is ridiculously hard compared to the previous DIRT games.  I'm happy if I get third where in the previous games, first every time was pretty easy.  I'm off to bed.  When I wake up, I intend to finish the last event (takes place in Greece) then I'm either going to start Sleeping Dogs: Definitive Edition (if I feel like something old) or Starpoint Gemini 2 (if I feel like something new).  Either will keep me busy for days.



Hardlands is worth a look. Comes out of Early Access Soon(TM). Singleplayer only, but I might buy it and have a play.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 30, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> I wonder what other games play like this, I seem to like this kind of games quite a bit. I know Alien Swarm exists which is still on my to-do list. I've played Alien Shooter and Zombie Shooter. A bit worse graphics in 2D, but they were still awesome carnage gameplay wise.


Over the top shooter where the perspective is locked to the character (most recommended to least)?
-Shadowgrounds and Shadowgrounds Survivor
-Space Siege mayhaps?  It's a nine hour game but has multiple endings.
-I put 27 hours into Greed: Black Border.
-This game is shallow (literally no story--just kill, kill, kill) but it is worth mentioning anyway: It came from space, and ate our brains.

Not exactly the same thing because it's a car instead of a human but Zombie Driver HD is a lot of fun with an over the top perspective.




RCoon said:


> Hardlands is worth a look. Comes out of Early Access Soon(TM). Singleplayer only, but I might buy it and have a play.


I don't like the cartoony/simple models and the game looks shallow.  First impressions aren't good. :x


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 30, 2015)

I actually own all of them in my Steam library (I just forget what they are based on name alone)  I guess this part of the year will be dominated by the top down shooters


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 30, 2015)

I finished the DIRT Rally event and I'm getting the very strong impression that car tuning is HUGELY important.  Case in point: On gravel events, I went from the default gearbox setup getting about +10 seconds off of first to "advanced" set up gearbox with a shorter final ratio and better spacing for 1st-5th.  My time dropped to almost equal to first place or +4 seconds at most.  I'm convinced the only way to get first in every stage is to perfect tuning to the aggregate of two stages (can only tune and repair every two stages) and then restart every stage if you make _any_ mistakes.

So apparently DIRT Rally hasn't sated my desire to drive which means Sleeping Dogs wins out over Starpoint Gemini 2.  I'll play SG2 after SD.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm into SOMA now, pretty great game.  I'll even share some screenies to prove it 





Spoiler: Pics


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Oct 1, 2015)

I started to play with a friend Borderlands game of the year XD very cool .
Restarted to play Dark Souls with my ng+ char after a lot of time and im so rusty that i cant go past the last "bridge" inside sean fortress XD.
Continuing Deus Ex HR DC and other 2 games .


----------



## Atomic77 (Oct 1, 2015)

I just started playing Doom 3 again. I forgot how cool it was.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 1, 2015)

I think Sleeping Dogs: Definitive Edition is buggier than Sleeping Dogs + all DLCs.  Yeah, DE is better paced with the DLC and, in terms of content, it is better but, for example, when driving a boat, the boat engine sound cuts out and returns at random.  I don't remember that happening in the original.


----------



## SNM (Oct 1, 2015)

Playing The Witcher 3 and Replaying Call Of Duty Advanced Warfare started playing Middle Earth: Shadow of Mordor


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm gangsta!  Fear me!


----------



## RCoon (Oct 2, 2015)

Started playing Satellite Reign for next week's review. Even recording my first 30 minutes, but broke the video and didn't realise until after uploading.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 2, 2015)

This. Is. Creepy.




Must be a 47 fan club. XD


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 2, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> This. Is. Creepy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought I saw somewhere there is some cross-game sharing in Sleeping Dogs, such as clothing and characters with Hitman.  

A number of games have done that...kind of like characters from one television show guest starring on another show as those characters.

Here you go...it's one of 575 DLC's you could buy before but are now included in the Definitive Edition.  There's even a Sarif Industries Ballistic Armor: http://www.cinemablend.com/m/games/Sleeping-Dogs-DLC-Inspired-By-Hitman-Deus-Ex-49333.html


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 2, 2015)

Yeah, I'm wearing the Hitman outfit.  It's the guy in front of me I didn't expect to run in to.  What's worse, he's in the lobby of the apartment building Wei Shen lives in. He stands out like a sore thumb with his fancy suit in a dump of a neighborhood.  Maybe it is Agent 48.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 2, 2015)

Yeah, alot of that stuff is available for NPC's as well.  You're right though, he stands out like a sore thumb!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 2, 2015)

BF BC2


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 2, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> BF BC2


Good reference


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 4, 2015)

They really didn't fix any bugs in Sleeping Dogs: Definitive Edition.  The two DLCs, for example, still show the main story collectibles in all of the stats and map yet it fails to show the collectibles that are actually relevant to the DLCs.  Oh well.  It is still a good game.  I got all of the achivements...again...because I got them before in the original game + all DLCs.  I'm not complaining.

Triad Wars should be leaving beta soon but seeing how they haven't given a date yet, I suspect it isn't until next year.


Up next: Starpoint Gemini 2.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 5, 2015)

I haven't played Starpoint Gemini 2 for very long and I'm already quite sick of it.  Disappointed, I am. 


Edit: I'm up to a frigate in SG2 and I've already compiled a rather large list of bugs/problems/lacking features/so on:

```
-Select next object only works on objects in view.  Completely useless.
-Even at the lowest of levels, you can encounter battleships which you cannot destroy solo with a gunship.  Level does not take into consideration class of ship--only the level of the pilot.
-The game is principlly a grindfest and the grind is worse than Starpoint Gemini because the map does not indicate what difficulty each part is.  You're left guessing (also known as dying) what area of the world is relatively safe for you.  Having clearly defined sectors in Starpoint Gemini made it much easier to see the lay of the land.
-Enabling Power-To-Engines doesn't actually move the balance to Power-To-Engines.  You have to enable Power-To-Engines and, if you really want to move fast, move the balance to Power-To-Engines too.  It should automatically move both but that's wishful thinking.
-The game has crashed to the desktop twice.  In both cases, I lost data since the last time I landed.
-Saving does not save the progress of random missions that are underway.
-Using the Xbox 360 controller with this game is quite hopelessly because doing so kills mouse support.  It also uses button number to specify buttons and not the recognizable button.  It makes configuring and reconfiguring needlessly complicated.
-"Turret" and "Normal" views are quite stupid, in my opinion.  For example, a lot of enemies spawn right next to you and you're probably using Power-To-Engines so they immeidately end up behind you.  You select them by pressing "Z" but to tell what that ship is and whether or not you should engage it, you have to turn on "turret view" then click and drag with the mouse to slowly spin the perspective around to see the target and, finally, what the target is.  Needless to say, this is a common occurance and obnoxious to the point I don't even bother anymore.
-Progression is very slow and frustrating.
-I haven't found a way to make turrets automatically target only your selected target.  Encounter two ships, want to kill one, and capture the other?  Good luck with manual targetting and staying alive!
-If "free fire" mode is enabled, manual shooting is locked.  Want you shoot a derelict or something?  Too bad, you have to turn off "free fire" mode first then you can fireaway.  It should switch to manual when the player tries to fire manual.
-No quicksave/quickload.
-"Mute when Paused" option in Options -> Audio does nothing when clicked.  I mean it literally doesn't even check/uncheck the box.
-Can't target a station that is currently offering a job.
-It doesn't show where smuggler, ferry, nor taxi go until after you take the job.
-Ships that you sold as you docked aren't saved in the autosave.  The ship is lost forever.
-There is no sector map for seeing ships in your immediate area like the sector view in the X series.  You can literally only see ships when they're right in front of you.
-I can't name how many times I was sitting right next to a station I knew was there but couldn't find it without spinning in circles.
```
For a game that has been out two years, it's pretty freakin' atrocious.  As far as I'm concerned, SG2 is a pretty major downgrade from SG.  That list is still growing.  I've played early access games that are more polished than this.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 6, 2015)

Looks like we're set for a review on the 22nd


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 6, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Looks like we're set for a review on the 22nd



Woohoo!! Looking forward to this!


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 6, 2015)

Torturing my brain with TIS-100. Promised to myself not to spend any more money on games(at least not this year), so I sold all the garbage in my inventory and bought it to support the cause.


----------



## Drone (Oct 6, 2015)

*Pandora's Tower* is extremely tough. Evidently Diablo, Tomb Raider, God of War and The Last Story inspired this kind of gameplay.






Places are so big that I have to revisit them over and over again and still feeling lost there.






Architecture, music and isolation make it really scary and thrilling.






This boss battle nearly made me break Wiimote. Definitely kickass boss, hehe. 7 bosses down 7 to go.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 7, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> @RCoon , did you ever get a preview of Rebel Galaxy? Am curious to get your thoughts...



Prayers answered, got a review code last night. Catch is it's the same time I got a review code for both Sword Coast Legends as well as Sublevel Zero! Busy few weeks ahead.


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 7, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Prayers answered, got a review code last night. Catch is it's the same time I got a review code for both Sword Coast Legends as well as Sublevel Zero! Busy few weeks ahead.


quit that boaring net admin everyday job and enjoy your time with game reviews


----------



## RCoon (Oct 7, 2015)

ne6togadno said:


> quit that boaring net admin everyday job and enjoy your time with game reviews



One happens to pay the bills unfortunately


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 7, 2015)

RCoon said:


> One happens to pay the bills unfortunately


world would be better place w/o bills


----------



## Frick (Oct 7, 2015)

Preloading the SW Battlefront beta and is reminded of how annoying Origin is. The link in Origin takes me to the Origin homepage in the browser which then takes me back to the Origin application.


----------



## Fx (Oct 7, 2015)

Ranked matches in DoTA


----------



## RCoon (Oct 7, 2015)

Literally one of the best games I have ever played.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 7, 2015)

So I discovered a few things about Starpoint Gemini 2:
1. Upgrade your ship ASAP.  Levels really don't matter compared to what your ship can take on.
2. If you see a ship that is "impossible" (aka, Goliath to your David), strongly consider cutting your losses and running.  You may be able to take it on if is two classes above you but anymore than that and you're going to need AI help to take it down.  For example, a well equipped frigate could take on an "impossible" cruiser but good luck trying to take on a battleship.  Battleships can literally appear on missions where you're in a tiny gunship.  For the love of your game not ending, fly away and abort the mission!  Or stand back and watch AI destroy it, if you're so lucky.

I think I'll finish Starpoint Gemini 2 but it is slow going because I keep alt+tabbing looking for a distraction.  The game, in no way, represents a tractor beam.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 7, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Literally one of the best games I have ever played.



i'm playing it too! 20 minutes in.

have you seen this game?










https://www.greybox.com/dreadnought/en/splash/


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 8, 2015)

Saw that a while ago. Looks like WoT in space


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Oct 8, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> Saw that a while ago. Looks like WoT in space


or to be a perfetc comparison world of warships or like Fractured Space tha is similar to that and is in early access on steam


----------



## RCoon (Oct 8, 2015)

Capitan Harlock said:


> or to be a perfetc comparison world of warships or like Fractured Space tha is similar to that and is in early access on steam



The problem with these types of games is they're generally pretty great, but multiplayer only. Llook at Stellar Impact. Excellent core gameplay, but nobody to play it with. I kinda enjoyed Fractured Space. It was Early Access so the rough edges and clunky gameplay were forgivable. Unfortunately there was never more than ten people online, so it felt like a waste of time searching for players.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Oct 8, 2015)

RCoon said:


> The problem with these types of games is they're generally pretty great, but multiplayer only. Llook at Stellar Impact. Excellent core gameplay, but nobody to play it with. I kinda enjoyed Fractured Space. It was Early Access so the rough edges and clunky gameplay were forgivable. Unfortunately there was never more than ten people online, so it felt like a waste of time searching for players.


Yes about Fractured Space i played it in the free trial a lot of time ago and was very good but yes not a lot of players at every given time .
The price is very good so i think depends on how the game is known too.
Right now im playing a lot of World of Warships XD.


----------



## Drone (Oct 8, 2015)

Holy cow, I didn't know that in Pandora's Tower the final boss battle is .. actually a double boss battle and they heal and even resurrect each other. Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan ...... it's gonna be a looooooooooooooooooooooong job


----------



## Tuna Yücer (Oct 8, 2015)

TF2 and Agar.io (lol). Thats it!


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 8, 2015)

Agar.io!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 9, 2015)

So I finally upgraded to a Poseidon Cruiser in Starpoint Gemini 2.  I'm really liking it.  It's fast enough to get away from the battleships, dreadnaughts, and carriers (everything that out classes), has enough guns to kill anything that gives pursuit, cloaks in GTFO situations, and has enough troopers to reliably seize all destroyers (just under cruiser class) and down.  The game is a lot more enjoyable now but my crash-to-desktop count has hit four.  I've almost got the whole map explored but I still feel like I'm only half way through the game.

I do have one good thing to say about the game: the music is really good.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 9, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> So I finally upgraded to a Poseidon Cruiser in Starpoint Gemini 2.  I'm really liking it.  It's fast enough to get away from the battleships, dreadnaughts, and carriers (everything that out classes), has enough guns to kill anything that gives pursuit, cloaks in GTFO situations, and has enough troopers to reliably seize all destroyers (just under cruiser class) and down.  The game is a lot more enjoyable now but my crash-to-desktop count has hit four.  I've almost got the whole map explored but I still feel like I'm only half way through the game.
> 
> I do have one good thing to say about the game: the music is really good.



Once you hit the massive cruisers you start to feel indestructible. I remember when I got the Paladin I charged into central space thinking I could endlessly destroy empire ships. I was wrong.

I think it's a shame you don't get carriers early in the game. That said having squadron wings to deploy does feel a bit OP.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 9, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Once you hit the massive cruisers you start to feel indestructible. I remember when I got the Paladin I charged into central space thinking I could endlessly destroy empire ships. I was wrong.
> 
> I think it's a shame you don't get carriers early in the game. That said having squadron wings to deploy does feel a bit OP.



exactly the same feeling in World of warships(or Eve Online... )... once they get the Tier III Battleship,which is the 1st, they rush toward the enemy (at last with carrier they stay as they should: behind )


more fun to rush in with a small ship ahah!  still playing WowS and i got a 3 cruiser kill in a row : torpedo at point blank using only island and speed to protect (the Wakatake has even less hit-point than the Tier II Destroyer) 

in fact i tried to get my boat destroyed so, i rushed any cruiser in my sight and i ended sinking them and getting out the fight not too much damaged (30% damage~ )
a fun point is: people in destroyer think they are so fast that no one can hit them .... they tend to forget it's not the speed that make you safe but the maneuver


----------



## Frick (Oct 9, 2015)

Frick said:


> Preloading the SW Battlefront beta and is reminded of how annoying Origin is. The link in Origin takes me to the Origin homepage in the browser which then takes me back to the Origin application.



Blergh have to update the drivers. I hate updating drivers.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 9, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Once you hit the massive cruisers you start to feel indestructible. I remember when I got the Paladin I charged into central space thinking I could endlessly destroy empire ships. I was wrong.
> 
> I think it's a shame you don't get carriers early in the game. That said having squadron wings to deploy does feel a bit OP.


I've actually spent a lot of time in the center of the map with the Poseidon.  There was only two instances where they almost got me: going into the Starpoint and coming out of the Starpoint.  I survived in one attempt both times.  The key is speed (full throttle) and swerving.  The turrets will kill anything that can keep up with you and your speed ensures the big ships can't keep up.  Swerving prevents soaking up the bulk of the damage.

Those stupid planes are about the only thing that can destroy the Poseidon.  They can fight a war of attrition on you because it doesn't seem like the turrets target them (or target them last).

I killed three heroes with the Poseidon as well, the highest being a level 80 Poseidon cruiser.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 9, 2015)

Frick said:


> Blergh have to update the drivers. I hate updating drivers.


i feel totally how you feel ... i positively hate that!



FordGT90Concept said:


> I've actually spent a lot of time in the center of the map with the Poseidon.  There was only two instances where they almost got me: going into the Starpoint and coming out of the Starpoint.  I survived in one attempt both times.  The key is speed (full throttle) and swerving.  The turrets will kill anything that can keep up with you and your speed ensures the big ships can't keep up.  Swerving prevents soaking up the bulk of the damage.
> 
> Those stupid planes are about the only thing that can destroy the Poseidon.  They can fight a war of attrition on you because it doesn't seem like the turrets target them (or target them last).
> 
> I killed three heroes with the Poseidon as well, the highest being a level 80 cruiser.


seems interesting ... i might have to check (it's a solo game? )


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 9, 2015)

Yeah, it's solo, but realize there's a lot of annoying things about the game (posted an incomplete bug list above) and it is quite long (mostly grinding).  I think I liked the original Starpoint Gemini better.  That game didn't have a z-axis which means a lot of the issues in Starpoint Gemini 2 simply didn't exist in Starpoint Gemini.  The universe in Starpoint Gemini is also more interesting because it's a series of separate maps instead of one big one.  The pacing is much better too with incentive to explore (find better equipment).

I've probably only actually played SG2 twenty hours and the first ten were pretty brutal on normal difficulty.

Needless to say, it's not high on my recommended list.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 9, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Yeah, it's solo, but realize there's a lot of annoying things about the game (posted an incomplete bug list above) and it is quite long (mostly grinding).  I think I liked the original Starpoint Gemini better.  That game didn't have a z-axis which means a lot of the issues in Starpoint Gemini 2 simply didn't exist in Starpoint Gemini.  The universe in Starpoint Gemini is also more interesting because it's a series of separate maps instead of one big one.  The pacing is much better too with incentive to explore (find better equipment).


ok i see, nonetheless interesting and good information, a big thanks @FordGT90Concept


----------



## Frick (Oct 10, 2015)

Well the SW Battlefront beta is a no go, it just makes a black screen and freezes the computer. Sigh.

Been playing Titan Quest instead. It's probably the second best Diablo-like (the best obviously being Diablo II). Had it had randomly generated maps it would be even better. And it doesn't even look that bad.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Oct 10, 2015)

Played SW: Battlefront Beta yesterday. I have to say it's quite optimized for all 4 of my systems. Still went back to Warframe since the release of Trinity Prime, though RNG looking down on me... with drop rates for the parts is <5%... =3= but that didn't stop me from grinding like a madman in order to get her as the Access Pack is ridiculed with things I don't like... P.S: the Igaro Syandana cape looks awesome xD


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 10, 2015)

getting drunk and playing rock band tonight with some friends!


----------



## RCoon (Oct 11, 2015)

BumbleBee said:


> getting drunk and playing rock band tonight with some friends!



Getting drunk and playing Nidhogg with friends


----------



## Ebo (Oct 11, 2015)

Just finished the campagien in RYSE Son of rome.

That has to be one of the best games Ive ever played, so far.

Great story, wonderful grafics, awsome fighting.

Once you get the hang of handling  Marius and upgrade him during gameplay, it just gets awsome. The game has 8 chapters and actually take quite some time to complete, especially if you play it on medium/hard. The different boss fighting can get you screaming of your pc, and just go into damn I suck mode . Plan your fight mode and use whatever you can to get the upper hand and its actually quite a nice game.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 11, 2015)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> Played SW: Battlefront Beta yesterday. I have to say it's quite optimized for all 4 of my systems. Still went back to Warframe since the release of Trinity Prime, though RNG looking down on me... with drop rates for the parts is <5%... =3= but that didn't stop me from grinding like a madman in order to get her as the Access Pack is ridiculed with things I don't like... P.S: the Igaro Syandana cape looks awesome xD


*sigh* a TPrime??!!   damn, the things I miss by not playing for this long...


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Oct 11, 2015)

@Ahhzz yea.... currently everyone in Warframe are farming for the parts, though there are some that had her already.... if it wasn't for the horrible RNG, I wouldn't have scratching my head by now


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 11, 2015)

I played a couple matches of the SW: Battlefront beta and didn't enjoy it. I feel like if I don't start Mad Max I never will so i'm going to play that today.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 11, 2015)

oh and I tried the co-op too and wasn't impressed but it's not like they are going to start with a show stopper.


----------



## okidna (Oct 12, 2015)

Starpoint Gemini 2. Last night I met Sheldon Cooper in the game


----------



## CounterZeus (Oct 12, 2015)

Stopped putting all my time in Dota 2 (still play almost every day though) and grinded my way to all but the hardest difficulty achievements in Killing Floor 2 early access. Also played quite a few hours of Town of Salem.


----------



## 64K (Oct 12, 2015)

Fallout New Vegas. @rtwjunkie talked me into it. So far I'm having a lot of fun with it and regret putting it off for so long. It's a big game though and I don't expect I will finish the main story and a lot of the side quests in one stretch. I will play it for ~ 2 weeks and then set it aside and play a different kind of game and then come back to it. And I've got all of the DLC too.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 12, 2015)

@64K that's awesome!!  If you haven't already, check out the number of mods on the Nexus for FNV.  Only Skyrim has more.

I'm glad you've got the DLC's.  Two of the best quest lines are DLC.


----------



## Drone (Oct 12, 2015)

You're under arrest, Mr. Bond!







5 mins later ...


----------



## RCoon (Oct 13, 2015)

Drone said:


> You're under arrest, Mr. Bond!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



God, I went back and started playing Goldeneye on the N64 this weekend. Enemies are about as accurate as Storm Troopers.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 13, 2015)

I'm pushing through Starpoint Gemini 2: Origins and the bug rate skyrocketed.  I'm up to 37 and several of them required me to redo entire missions.  One of them ("Bookworm" achievement not working) I found threads dating back to 2014.  I don't know how Valve hasn't kicked them back to Early Access for not finishing the game.


I'm pretty miffed right now because I'm level 22 and I need to be level 27 to advance the story.  SG2 was actually a lot better in this regard because you could go to a high-level area, start killing hostiles, and level up really fast.  I think the entire world levels with you in SG1 and SG2: Origins.  There are no hot spots for power leveling.   And remember, levels don't really matter...


----------



## RCoon (Oct 13, 2015)

Best. Transformer. Ever.


----------



## Frick (Oct 13, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> @64K that's awesome!!  If you haven't already, check out the number of mods on the Nexus for FNV.  Only Skyrim has more.
> 
> I'm glad you've got the DLC's.  Two of the best quest lines are DLC.



Dunno I toyed around with mods a bit but generally they didn't feel worth the effort. Most of them is garbage or gives you more toys or weapons, but that is akin to cheating in my book. Survival mods could be nice, but they rarely do what I think they should do. Weather/realism mods could be nice, but the ones I tried were a bit buggy.

At a first playthough they're definitely not worth it IMO.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 13, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Once you hit the massive cruisers you start to feel indestructible. I remember when I got the Paladin I charged into central space thinking I could endlessly destroy empire ships. I was wrong.
> 
> I think it's a shame you don't get carriers early in the game. That said having squadron wings to deploy does feel a bit OP.



controller support is BUNK


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 13, 2015)

What's OP is the Rift power with 27 RAD Field.  Lay it down and literally everything dies...except you...because you are awesome. XD

I've killed Dreadnaughts and Carriers with a Frigate using it.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 13, 2015)

Frick said:


> Dunno I toyed around with mods a bit but generally they didn't feel worth the effort. Most of them is garbage or gives you more toys or weapons, but that is akin to cheating in my book. Survival mods could be nice, but they rarely do what I think they should do. Weather/realism mods could be nice, but the ones I tried were a bit buggy.
> 
> At a first playthough they're definitely not worth it IMO.



Sir, you mentioned like two of the 70 or so categories. Pretty much anything you could imagine.  From excellent house mods to texture mods to companion mods to quest mods, with many of the quest mods being top-notch.  

At the top of the heap there is the 2 bounty hunter ones....the name escapes me.  Anyway, they were just about the best old Western you can get. 

It's that ability to add new adventures, new areas to explore, many of them as good or better than the game that makes mods to appealing.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 13, 2015)

Finally got a good picture of SG2 combat:





That's probably the 20th time I tried; never seem to get attacked from many sides simultaneously.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 13, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Finally got a good picture of SG2 combat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You use beam weapons? Always a railgunner myself. How do you deal with the energy use? (I haven't played since pre-release 1.0, so weapon energy costs may have changed)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 13, 2015)

I was only using beam weapons to get the associated achievement.  My set up is/was for plasma so I since changed back.  Beam, I think, is best for capping ships because there is no leading required.  The DPS is also more or less constant so you can (relatively) safely lower the target's health and keep it low as the boarding proceeds.

In terms of power draw, beams are the lowest and I think plasma is the highest.  Plasma seems to miss the most but when it connects, it does a lot of damage.

I'm only up to Ensign (Cruisers) right now with plasma.    I don't think I can decide between railguns and plasma until I get my Celestial back.

I'm beginning to think radiation damage is more important than type of weapons equipped.  For example, the beam weapons should have had to chew through the shields before damaging the hull but I am very certain I saw a lot of hull damage and still having about 1/3 of shields remaining.  It could be that it burns through one of the shields so fast that it reaches the hull before they maneuver or it could be radiation damage.  I'm not really sure.


Funny thing about that pic: I think I got the achievement right after taking it and then I dropped the radiation rift.  It killed all three of those battleships. XD


----------



## RCoon (Oct 13, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I was only using beam weapons to get the associated achievement.  My set up is/was for plasma so I since changed back.  Beam, I think, is best for capping ships because there is no leading required.  The DPS is also more or less constant so you can (relatively) safely lower the target's health and keep it low as the boarding proceeds.
> 
> In terms of power draw, beams are the lowest and I think plasma is the highest.  Plasma seems to miss the most but when it connects, it does a lot of damage.
> 
> ...



By the sounds of all that a lot has changes since my last playthrough (I've done it twice before release and shortly after). I should probably pick it up again since I got the new DLC free as well as their new free bit of DLC too.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 13, 2015)

My list of bugs has reached 41.  About half of them are in Origins.  All of the crashes were in the original campaign but all of the broken main story missions were in Origins; they both have major problems.  I think it plays like an Early Access/beta title but they claim it isn't.  If I write a review for it, I'd probably stamp it "not recommended."

The Secrets of Antherea was disappointing.  The SG2 campaign was disappointing.  SG1/SG2 Origins campaign is still the best but I still hate the "Level Up to ##" requirements.  It's not as bad in SG2: Origins though because the random missions are pretty generous with XP.

I think SG1 with side missions/random missions/bounties would make for the best SG title.  The 3D universe really doesn't suit the game in SG2.


----------



## okidna (Oct 13, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I'm pushing through Starpoint Gemini 2: Origins and the bug rate skyrocketed.  I'm up to 37 and several of them required me to redo entire missions.  One of them ("Bookworm" achievement not working) I found threads dating back to 2014.  I don't know how Valve hasn't kicked them back to Early Access for not finishing the game.



I got the "Bookworm" achievement yesterday just by reading all help/tutorial entries (click all the "Next" button) in the Starpoint Gemini 2 main campain, not the Original campaign.


----------



## Drone (Oct 13, 2015)

RCoon said:


> God, I went back and started playing Goldeneye on the N64 this weekend. Enemies are about as accurate as Storm Troopers.


Haven't played that one on N64 for a while, even though I played Perfect Dark recently. Enemies in GoldenEye on Wii are extremely tough and smart. Especially Russian OMON troopers with AK-47 with reflect sight. In close range like the one below it's pretty much game over (even on normal)






Btw I forgot that tank levels are phenomenal. Everything in the city is breakable unfortunately James's tank too


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 13, 2015)

okidna said:


> I got the "Bookworm" achievement yesterday just by reading all help/tutorial entries (click all the "Next" button) in the Starpoint Gemini 2 main campain, not the Original campaign.


Ah, that would do it.  I'm in Origins campaign.  Need to add an asterisk to that one...



Edit: I got my Celestial dreadnaught and I'm thinking plasma is pretty hopeless.  It does a lot of damage but only on targets that aren't moving (which is rare).  They also deplete battery energy really fast.  With the railguns on the Celestial, I could keep going at full speed and rail guns would tear up anything that gets close.  The range on the plasmas are about half and they're pretty poor at hitting anything at their maximum range.  Add in the energy depletion rate, rail guns are overall better.  IMO, if you want to tear shields down fast and capture, use lasers; if you want to tear down hulls fast for kills, use rail guns.  Plasma?  Fuggedaboutit!


Edit: I took my Warlock III (plasma) equipped Celestial against three Directorate cruisers and I wasn't impressed with its performance.  The Celestial has the heaviest shields in the game so I was never at any risk of dying but it took a lot longer than I expected for the plasmas to kill the cruisers--even with power to weapons and flying in the middle of them.  Maybe they're far more difficult which could explain it but...yeah...I'm thinking I should pick up Ripper IIIs (rail guns) or more Isis IIIs (beams).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 15, 2015)

Finally done with Starpoint Gemini 2 and I took one last picture.  This is what happens when you use a radiation rift on a whole lot of battleships/dreadnaughts (I literally didn't shoot at all and I count 14 ships killed in seconds):




By the way, I failed that mission and had to try again because I killed them too fast.  OP. As. Hell.


And now to email my 905-line bug/crash/missing features list.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Oct 15, 2015)

On my 4th playthrough of Skyrim w/o expansions (don't have them yet). I've finished the brotherhood,  thieves guild, and mages college quests, raided a good chunk of the map (though I'm saving the dwemer ruins mostly for later) sitting at level 52 and yet still haven't met parthunaax or started the civil war quest. It's like the best quest-lines have nothing to do with the main ones. Also sneak, bow, and magic level reallly fast when you do those 3 quest-lines.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 15, 2015)

The Paarthurnax quest is pretty good, bc there are a number of side quests associated with it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 15, 2015)

yogurt_21 said:


> don't have them yet


 For shame!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 16, 2015)

Um... *cough* ...Car Mechanic Simulator 2015 is officially my curse.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Oct 16, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> For shame!


just picked them up, the legendary edition saved me 8$ compared to the deals on the dlc alone, despite already owning skyrim. So I'll get to them shortly. Still have the companion quest line, the bard quest line, the dwemer mysteries, and ... lol


----------



## RCoon (Oct 17, 2015)

Rebel Galaxy soundtrack is one of the best I've heard in an awfully long time

http://rebel-galaxy.com/the-rebel-galaxy-soundtrack/


----------



## hat (Oct 17, 2015)

Battlefield 2142 mostly, and just started on Stalker Lost Alpha.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm going to try to wrap up Halo: Spartan Strike today.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Oct 17, 2015)

Im playing Lost Planet 3 and im enjoing it but i would have liked a coop mode .
The other games im playing are Beyond Good & Evil , Sir you are being hunted and Gunpoint thanks to the last steam stealth game sales XD.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 17, 2015)

Not sure why BG&E was in that sale.  There's only one small part of a mission where you had to sneak, if memory serves.  Even so, it is an excellent game so I shouldn't complain.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 17, 2015)

well ... feed up on WOWs... all the XP i stored on the Ishizuchi yielded me a fully evolved Kongo (Tier V Battleship, hull C, propulsion 136'000HP, 30.5kts top speed, recon plane, 21km base range, +20% range while recon active)  i sold the Zuchi and a Murmansk and got a Tier VIII Atago instead, lucky me i could pay for all 5 upgrades necessary on it (the 4th and 5th upgrades are respectively 1 million and 2 million credit ) battles at Tier VIII are ... interesting and learning on the spot is "the hard way" type 

now ... off to Skyrim i go!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 17, 2015)

Enjoy shouting your problems away!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 17, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Enjoy shouting your problems away!


i rarely make a  "Fus"s when i am "Ro"ther playing "Dah" Skyrim


----------



## manofthem (Oct 17, 2015)

I made the decision to get back in Far Cry 4 and push on through.  The game didn't grab me like FC3 did, and I've found that the game is a little more ambiguous with its direction; it's not a bad thing, just different.  After getting several good hours into it, it's becoming more enjoyable.  The story is a little more convoluted than the previous installment, but it's still good.



Spoiler: pics



Badger Hunting






I like the segment with the Tiger





The wildlife is much cooler than in FC3


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 17, 2015)

Purposely going tiger hunting from the back of an elephant is excellent!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 17, 2015)

That's a pretty kitty.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 17, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Rebel Galaxy soundtrack is one of the best I've heard in an awfully long time
> 
> http://rebel-galaxy.com/the-rebel-galaxy-soundtrack/



I can't wait to play this. I think it unlocked for backers or something. there are playthroughs on Youtube. it looks really good.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 17, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Purposely going tiger hunting from the back of an elephant is excellent!



lol, I imagine so!  Those elephants are pretty 



Spoiler











Can you kill them too?  I thought about trying but I felt so terrible at the thought that I didn't want to try 

I did go Rhino hunting on an elephant.  Those rhinos are tough to kill, so I took him down on top of an elephant, kept charging and knocking him down while firing arrows for whatevs.  _That _was fun!  I haven't met up too many tigers yet; I haven't made that much progress just yet.



FordGT90Concept said:


> That's a pretty kitty.



Yes sir.  That part was really cool with great colors.  The kitty was awesome too, quite the killer, a Killer Kitty!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 18, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Yes sir.  That part was really cool with great colors.  The kitty was awesome too, quite the killer, a Killer Kitty!


I haven't played it yet but I want to.  The AAA games aren't going on deep sales anymore. 

At least there are lots of indies to fill the gap.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 18, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I haven't played it yet but I want to.  The AAA games aren't going on deep sales anymore.
> 
> At least there are lots of indies to fill the gap.



Yeah no rush. I've this FC4 since December last year, but it's just not that I'm getting into it.  It's fun though, can't really complain about it.




rtwjunkie said:


> Purposely going tiger hunting from the back of an elephant is excellent!



This was fun 



Spoiler


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 18, 2015)

The elephant makes the tiger look like a kitty.   Not so tough when they can't get to you.


I don't have my SSD back so I think I'm going to try Grim Fandango remastered and hope I can beat it before it gets here.  I'm half tempted to check if my DIRT Rally data got sent to the cloud but...I almost don't want to know the answer.  That is the hardest racing game I've ever played--the times to beat are really tight.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 18, 2015)

BumbleBee said:


> I can't wait to play this. I think it unlocked for backers or something. there are playthroughs on Youtube. it looks really good.



I got a code almost two weeks ago but I've got sword coast legends and Sublevel Zero to get done first


----------



## Drone (Oct 18, 2015)

Just finished Pandora's Tower. Got A ending, almost shed a tear. Now to get S ending I need to replay on harder difficulty. I can do this later. Now I get back to Xenoblade Chronicles






It's fully explorable open-world (whatever place you see - you can go there)


----------



## RCoon (Oct 18, 2015)

Well I'm not under NDA for impressions and gameplay. No campaign gameplay though, don't want to spoil anything.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 18, 2015)

RCoon said:


> I got a code almost two weeks ago but I've got sword coast legends and Sublevel Zero to get done first



you need an intern to review that crap lol

do you have a Steam press account? Fallout 4 review copies should be going out soon  I remember when Bethesda sent out 360 copies of Skyrim with that big dumb statue lol I think they did it for Fallout 3 too


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 18, 2015)

yep lol


----------



## hapkiman (Oct 18, 2015)

MGS5 The Phantom Pain.  Still some BF4, and Alien Isolation.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 18, 2015)

Playing Grey Goo on between Elite Dangerous bouts.

GG has a dumb name...but is a really good RTS more in a classic vein. Especially since folks from Westwood Studio regrouped...aka Petroglyph, were the ones behind this title. It kinda flew under the radar for me...launching with a $50 price point but appeared to be almost of AAA quality...yet not being known even with decent reviews I waited. It is finally on sale...and I grabbed it. It's more challenging than expected and so far the races all seem to have different tactics and abilities and overall feel which makes them a pleasure to play. 

Limited zoom is mildly annoying, I guess that's what I get for getting used to SupCom 1 and 2, PA and Titans, Ashes, etc...overall is great fun and addictive. Anyone looking for a really good classic RTS experience modernized should look into it, I have only played skirmishes, and the AI is no slouch. Though I learned a few things to get my eco booted a little more quickly which allowed me to pull out a win my second skrimish. Time to go try single player mode.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/290790/

Elite has really been enjoyable lately and I'm also thinking about firing up Evochron Mercenary again...never did try that since I got the pro throttle. There's a new one in development too...so hyped about that...eagerly awaiting Vice to make the announcement. That or I might try and become a beta tester when it makes it that far. Looking very much forward to this one.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 18, 2015)

Mad Max here.  This game is absolute blow stuff up fun!!!  Combat is fluid too, now that I got the hang of it.


----------



## Shihab (Oct 18, 2015)

Final Fantasy XII (Vanilla) here.
The last "above decent" Final Fantasy imo. 

Anyone finished all its hunts?


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 18, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Mad Max here.  This game is absolute blow stuff up fun!!!  Combat is fluid too, now that I got the hang of it.



it's a bit heavy on the scrap collecting and it doesn't have a hook like Mordor's Nemesis system but the game seems competent 

when I checked out Rebel Galaxy.. I kept imagining a war crier on my space ship playing the slide guitar lol


----------



## RCoon (Oct 18, 2015)

BumbleBee said:


> do you have a Steam press account?



Nope, I just get myself on as many important mailing lists as possible. Started off slow, but a lot of PR companies are starting to make review requests more streamline with tools like the Evolv Terminal. Once you're signed up somewhere everything trickles in.
Unfortunately I've not heard anything from bethsoft.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 18, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Nope, I just get myself on as many important mailing lists as possible. Started off slow, but a lot of PR companies are starting to make review requests more streamline with tools like the Evolv Terminal. Once you're signed up somewhere everything trickles in.
> Unfortunately I've not heard anything from bethsoft.



http://www.freearcade.com/RaccoonRacing.flash/RaccoonRacing.html

lets just say it's no rock n' roll racing


----------



## AlwaysHope (Oct 19, 2015)

Skyrim with some mods... 4 yr old game with DX9...lol... only thing out there atm that actually interests me.... untill FO4 release!!


----------



## PainfulByte (Oct 19, 2015)

Batman Arkham Origins. 

4th start at this game, I very well may finish it this time around. The beginning always had me putting it aside after kicking Deathstroke's teeth in. Now I think I am nearing the end. Though there is no way I go through all Riddler's crap: I am not as OCD as I used to be... Having kids will do that to a gamer.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 19, 2015)

"Riddler's crap," wait until after you beat the campaign.  It shows you where they all are and you should have all the tools available to solve them all.  I like to try to solve the ones I run in to as I play it  but a lot of them can't be solved until later in the game.  If it looks impossible, it might very well be at that time.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 19, 2015)

Finished Grim Fandango.  Glottis is awesome...







I'm thinking Homefront or Stacking next.


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 19, 2015)

I want to play NFS Hot Pursuit 2010, but the activation nonsense crapped out and no one at EA wants to pick up my support case. Waiting for response like moron and nothing...

They should really remove this nonsense few years after game release. It serves no purpose other than to annoy people who purchased the game legally. Those with pirated game can play it without any issues or complications from stupid DRM.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 19, 2015)

I'd just chat with them via Origin.  Get a response one way or another relatively fast that way.

...and this is why GOG exists.  Electronic Arts practically hands sales to CD Projekt on a golden platter.


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 19, 2015)

PainfulByte said:


> Batman Arkham Origins.
> 
> 4th start at this game, I very well may finish it this time around. The beginning always had me putting it aside after kicking Deathstroke's teeth in. Now I think I am nearing the end. Though there is no way I go through all Riddler's crap: I am not as OCD as I used to be... Having kids will do that to a gamer.


At least you can kick his ass, I always get stuck in the combat: either he disappears forever, or I beat him and nothing happens. It's been at least a year since I stopped nagging about bugs on WB forum and it looks like this game will never be patched.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 19, 2015)

Skyrim took a hit ... i knew 229 mods (counting high res and SMIM) + ENB was a bit heavy (not only on the Alpha altho i got 60fps most of the time  ) time for a clean reinstall, i guess i know how will my day be ... playing with NMM (wait that's not a game ... oh well )

edit ...


FordGT90Concept said:


> Finished Grim Fandango.  Glottis is awesome...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ohhh yeah ... Homefront, i guess i settle for that one when the DL of all i need for Skyrim is done

re edit ... well the mountain in the north area are quite ... realistic, glad i have a good connection and setup so i can enjoy the game at max setting and under minimal ping/lag


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 19, 2015)

I went with stacking because I need something slow paced.  Homefront is probably going to have to wait until after Tales from the Borderlands.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 19, 2015)

@GreiverBlade it's just a mod order thing, you are under the mod limit! You'll figure it out.  

@FordGT90Concept isn't Homefront the one with the Korean invasion?  You can play it in 4 hours.  The campaign was criminally short.  Hopefully it's successor next year is considerably longer.


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 19, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I'd just chat with them via Origin.  Get a response one way or another relatively fast that way.
> 
> ...and this is why GOG exists.  Electronic Arts practically hands sales to CD Projekt on a golden platter.



I once needed help and they responded in like 2 minutes. Now I've opened and closed 3 cases and none of them got response. The last one was few minutes ago, I left it open for 2 freaking hours, I kid you not. And it was just "loading" there, waiting for someone at EA to respond. Aarrgh. Yeah, because of crap like this GOG is my first stop and then everything else.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 19, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> @GreiverBlade it's just a mod order thing, you are under the mod limit! You'll figure it out.


uh!? i tried all i knew, LOOT, varying, order manually, checking guides, and a lot of others 
nah sometime a good clean re install is a good mean to keep one busy ahah... (and i like that ... doc' do i have a issue? )


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 19, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> uh!? i tried all i knew, LOOT, varying, order manually, checking guides, and a lot of others
> nah sometime a good clean re install is a good mean to keep one busy ahah... (and i like that ... doc' do i have a issue? )



Yeah, you're right. I had to do that a couple months ago. I reinstalled Skyrim, and then added ten mods at a time, ordering them high middle or low, then starting game, followed by 10 more.

It got me my smoothest game ever, 234 mods (1under the limit, LOL), and no crashes.  

I wish Skyrim was 64 bit, we wouldn't have a mod limit.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 19, 2015)

Gonna install and play Lula: The Sexy Empire again soon after all those years! 
Pure nostalgia 

https://www.gog.com/game/lula_the_sexy_empire


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Oct 19, 2015)

Started yesterday with a friend Dead Island and is very fun in coop XD.
Continuing Lost Planet 3 and is becoming very interesting .


----------



## yogurt_21 (Oct 19, 2015)

so apparently when you have an epic grass mod installed hearthfire puts your building tools underground. I seriously had to put no clip on and go under a hill to find them. So I sadly had to disable my extremely awesome looking grass mod. On the bright side fps just doubled. It was awesome looking but really heavy on the load lol.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 19, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> @FordGT90Concept isn't Homefront the one with the Korean invasion?  You can play it in 4 hours.  The campaign was criminally short.  Hopefully it's successor next year is considerably longer.


I dunno, never played it.  I've had it since February of this year.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 19, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> isn't Homefront the one with the Korean invasion? You can play it in 4 hours. The campaign was criminally short. Hopefully it's successor next year is considerably longer.



I recall hearing that the campaign is awfully short, but I can't say personally.  I started the game one time, but I really thought it was very "eh," too much so to continue on.  So it sits...



FordGT90Concept said:


> I dunno, never played it.  I've had it since February of this year.



That's not too bad of a time frame at all.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 19, 2015)

I got through 11% of Stacking in like an hour so I'll probably have time to throw Homefront in there too if it is "criminally short."


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 19, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I got through 11% of Stacking in like an hour so I'll probably have time to throw Homefront in there too if it is "criminally short."


 
It's still pretty good tho, don't get me wrong. I only bought it last year, which was almost 4 years after release.  So, criminally, because it was a normal full priced game when released, in which no one played the multiplayer, and SP was 4 hours. 

I enjoyed it enough to be looking forward to Homefront 2, which is supposed to have a considerably longer story in SP.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 19, 2015)

Homefront is a terrible game


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 20, 2015)

It isn't terrible...it is mediocre...


I beat Stacking and got 100% of achievements while I was at it.  I logged 11 hours but some of that (an hour maybe) was from a previously started game I threw away.  I'm glad I gave the game another chance.  It's pretty good.

I then went straight into Homefront on normal and beat it in (what Steam says) 3 hours.  The whole premise of the story, and the timing in which it occurs, is horribad--it's not even remotely plausible.  Even the whole concept of tankers being the ultimate goal of the game...facepalm.jpg...there is so much wrong with that I don't think it's even worth elaborating.  I had nothing against the gameplay--other than being unable to collect 5.56mm (e.g. SCAR-L) ammo off of guns that use 5.56mm (e.g M4).  Oh, Homefront crashed to desktop once in Chapter 6...that was fun.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 20, 2015)

Still rocking Cities: Skylines. The maps are just massive and there is so much intricacy to the game that you can really focus in on different aspects tweaking things just right. This is the first game in quite some time that I have not gotten bored of it after 10 hours of game play. I highly recommend it if you like sims strat games.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 20, 2015)

I have played about 2 hours of Rebel Galaxy and i'm really enjoying it so far. the tutorial is so much better than Starpoint Gemini 2 and the soundtrack is amazing lol


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 20, 2015)

BumbleBee said:


> I have played about 2 hours of Rebel Galaxy and i'm really enjoying it so far. the tutorial is so much better than Starpoint Gemini 2 and the soundtrack is amazing lol


 
That is so good to hear!  I'm glad my gut was not completely off base on this one.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 20, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Yeah, you're right. I had to do that a couple months ago. I reinstalled Skyrim, and then added ten mods at a time, ordering them high middle or low, then starting game, followed by 10 more.
> 
> It got me my smoothest game ever, 234 mods (1under the limit, LOL), and no crashes.
> 
> I wish Skyrim was 64 bit, we wouldn't have a mod limit.


i ... kinda sorted out the issue that made my FPS dips ... i have a lots of follower mods and all are heavy HDT type (include hairstyles ) at last 54 mods on my 229 are follower (yeah yeah i know i am a folower'olic ... but i do a lot's of Aether Suit photoshooting  for ENB test and clothing )

 WELL! it seems that the 980 i have don't like to do the PhysX work (that or Skyrim doesn't like my 980 being the PhysX chief ) ... setting it on CPU calculation s kinda solved my FPS misbehave ... instead of going from 60 to 4-7fps i only drop to 45 sometime ... (and that's in the Aether suits darkroom and 42 follower around  )

Nvidia SHAME ON YOU MY 6600K handle PhysX better than your card!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 20, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> i ... kinda sorted out the issue that made my FPS dips ... i have a lots of follower mods and all are heavy HDT type (include hairstyles ) at last 54 mods on my 229 are follower (yeah yeah i know i am a folower'olic ... but i do a lot's of Aether Suit photoshooting  for ENB test and clothing )
> 
> WELL! it seems that the 980 i have don't like to do the PhysX work (that or Skyrim doesn't like my 980 being the PhysX chief ) ... setting it on CPU calculation s kinda solved my FPS misbehave ... instead of going from 60 to 4-7fps i only drop to 45 sometime ... (and that's in the Aether suits darkroom and 42 follower around  )
> 
> ...


 
Actually, I thought Skyrim uses Havok, but I could be mistaken.  In any case, I always have my CPU do the PhysX because it's not as extreme (more realistic), as what you get with the heavyhanded GPU (over)doing it for you.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 20, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Actually, I thought Skyrim uses Havok, but I could be mistaken.  In any case, I always have my CPU do the PhysX because it's not as extreme (more realistic), as what you get with the heavyhanded GPU (over)doing it for you.


well ... i  did set the PhysX on my CPU when i had my 4690K (for solving Final Fantasy XIV Heavensward crash issue ...) but i forgot to redo it when i got my 6600K setup

and indeed Skyrim use Havok

oohhh funny ... my 980 lost 4°C by doing this ... now i see 45°C max instead of 49°C max


----------



## RCoon (Oct 20, 2015)

BumbleBee said:


> I have played about 2 hours of Rebel Galaxy and i'm really enjoying it so far. the tutorial is so much better than Starpoint Gemini 2 and the soundtrack is amazing lol



Is it just me, or is the default camera angle for broadside firing a little jarring? Perhaps its just the starter ship's shape.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 20, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Is it just me, or is the default camera angle for broadside firing a little jarring? Perhaps its just the starter ship's shape.



you mean the tight camera angle when you're firing broadsides? I like it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 20, 2015)

Easy Rhino said:


> Still rocking Cities: Skylines. The maps are just massive and there is so much intricacy to the game that you can really focus in on different aspects tweaking things just right. This is the first game in quite some time that I have not gotten bored of it after 10 hours of game play. I highly recommend it if you like sims strat games.


I got bored after 26 hours.  I plan to go back to eventually though.



BumbleBee said:


> I have played about 2 hours of Rebel Galaxy and i'm really enjoying it so far. the tutorial is so much better than Starpoint Gemini 2 and the soundtrack is amazing lol


The SG2 tutorials throw way too much information at you way too fast and not particularly in a context that it is helpful.


Downloading Tales from the Borderlands Episode 5.  I'm going to play it when it finishes.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 20, 2015)

BumbleBee said:


> Homefront is a terrible game



Pssh, i actually liked it.  Sure it was not perfect but i had much more fun with it than any of the last 5 COD games.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 21, 2015)

BumbleBee said:


> you mean the tight camera angle when you're firing broadsides? I like it.



Nah, the vertical angle. As soon as you snap to broadside tight view, the top of your ship obscures the broadside reticle. At least it does for me.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 21, 2015)

NOw playing Warhammer: End Times and Tales of Zestiria


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 21, 2015)

Playing Tales from the Borderlands and, so far, I think I like it better than Borderlands.  There's some jokes you wouldn't get if you haven't played them all though.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 21, 2015)

i watched erocker play a little bit of rebel galaxy and it looks like arcade fun. however, it is a no buy until they work in some sort of coop. now THAT would be fun.


----------



## hat (Oct 21, 2015)

Got mixed feelings about Stalker Lost Alpha. On one hand, the game opens up a lot of new content, and the storyline is quite different from the original Stalker SHOC (which this game eventually became). There is some new equipment, and there are some technicians in the game who can repair most of your gear (excl. unique items, such as the Storming Obakan), and perform a small amount of tweaking to them. On the other hand, many areas are largely empty, and many of the quests involve spending plenty of time cross-country running this way and that. You can get a vehicle (if you find a decent one, can't even remember where I found my jeep that doesn't flip over every 5 seconds), but they are largely limited by fuel consumption (fuel runs out within mere minutes of driving) or the terrain.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 21, 2015)

Finished Tales from the Borderlands in 10-11 hours (one session).  It's an excellent game and I'm already tempted to replay it.  Really need to have played both Borderlands games to milk it for all its worth though.  There's a lot of references and characters you won't get otherwise.  Really the only thing I'm disappointed about is that they missed an opportunity to let the player race a vehicle instead of QTEs but, I think we would have to go all the way back to a Sam & Max game for driving in a Tell Tale game.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 21, 2015)

I hit the 30 hour-mark last night in Mad Max, and I don't think I'm even a quarter way through the map/missions.  Sure some stuff is repetitive, but none of it has really gotten old. 

I have found it a very smooth gameplay, and have only notice 1 bug: at one of the ballon sites, I took forever to get up a step.  I had to roll in exactly the right place.  Allowing max to jump would have fixed that. 

I noticed patch 4 is coming out, but I'm mystified that it even needs a patch.  It's nearly as flawless in its execution as The Witcher 3.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 21, 2015)

Woohoo, Hard West review key received, should be up the day after release!

Now all I need is for the stars to align and get my Fallout 4 key ready in time for release the week after.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 21, 2015)

I received an access code for Fable Legends, windows 10 only, of course. I may have to stick a new hard drive in my gaming PC to give it a swing. Will see what kind of condition I'm in this weekend...

***Speaking of, does anyone have a solid method for dual booting Win7 and 10?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 21, 2015)

after all that talking about rebel galaxy ... 






i bought it ... on STEAM ... i guess i know what i will be playing between 2 WoWs sessions.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 21, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> I received an access code for Fable Legends, windows 10 only, of course. I may have to stick a new hard drive in my gaming PC to give it a swing. Will see what kind of condition I'm in this weekend...
> 
> ***Speaking of, does anyone have a solid method for dual booting Win7 and 10?


 
I saw W10 only, then realized, ahaa, Microsoft game.  They're doing the same move with that they did with HALO 2, huh?


----------



## 64K (Oct 21, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> I saw W10 only, then realized, ahaa, Microsoft game.  They're doing the same move with that they did with HALO 2, huh?



Yep.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 21, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> I saw W10 only, then realized, ahaa, Microsoft game.  They're doing the same move with that they did with HALO 2, huh?


Yep. I don't think I'd be buying it, especially since I've sworn off updating to W10 for active use, but a free copy to play with.... hard to pass up the opportunity...


----------



## Drone (Oct 21, 2015)

After lots of endless troubles I've managed to clean Colony 9 more or less in *Xenoblade Chronicles* and now when I wanted to move to Colony 6 I just stumbled upon this







How on Bionis am I supposed to explore that enormous area?! Forests, rivers, valleys .... so much for my idea to complete Colony 6 in 2 hours. I'll need 16 hours minimum. Ok I guess I'll wait for a weekend. Side quests don't help either, another 10 hours reserved for them.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 21, 2015)

ok ...


RCoon said:


> Rebel Galaxy soundtrack is one of the best I've heard in an awfully long time
> 
> http://rebel-galaxy.com/the-rebel-galaxy-soundtrack/


NOW I KNOW WHAT YOU MEANT!

that soundtrack is friggin awesome! dunno but totally fit the setup and mood

also i just noticed they did use the idea i wanted to see in Eve Online... MINING LASER can be used as a weapon too ... ahahah excellent, just excellent.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 22, 2015)

Replacement SSD shipped so I probably shouldn't get into anything long and whatever I do get in to should probably auto sync data with Steam Cloud.  Sounds like Payday 2 for me. XD


----------



## buildzoid (Oct 22, 2015)

I just got Party Hard 3 days ago. It's awesome I already sunk 11 hours into it. My only complaint is that the game is a little unpredictable(like when it randomly decided to run me over with a tank).


----------



## hat (Oct 22, 2015)

Lost Alpha been driving me crazy with the cross-country running. The most recent marathon started with me having to go see the Duty general about needing me to do something. He sends me over to Yantar to talk to the scientist. Then, the scientist sends me all the way across the world to go see some other scientist. Once I reached the "Countryside" map, the distance was so long, I went to a previous save where I was closer to the Duty guy, because that's where I left my car. I left my car because it's not always easy to drive in the Zone... especially the way I had to go to see the scientist.

I appreciate the re-introduced maps, and the way the maps I'm familiar with have changed... but fuck me if there's not more empty space than anything else. It's like taking up a whole notebook to write what you could normally fit on a single sheet of paper. I'm playing the game through because I'm a big S.T.A.L.K.E.R fan, but I wouldn't recommend it to anyone who isn't already a diehard fan and had a great deal of time/patience for playing Track and Fiend in the Zone.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 22, 2015)

a fun 10€ platformer
  

and since i was into electronic stage design ... i also got myself that one, very interesting racing game the hud is on the car, the car has back, lateral and vertical booster  and a flight mode, obstacles and a kind of Wipeout vibe 
    
19.99€ could be worse for a Beta, i encountered no bugs at first glance, i did 4 stage in arcade mode (a infinite run type)


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 23, 2015)

Hmm, I wanted to play Lula the sexy empire, but it just does not run, tried compatibility mode, it did not help 
I'm getting a black screen when I start it and can't do anything, also alt tab not working, had to do a hard reset..
 continue with GTA V then.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 23, 2015)

Well SSD arrived but I still have, I think, 2.5 more levels left to finish in Act of War: Direct Action.  I probably shouldn't have played on "very hard."


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 23, 2015)

im a habitual "late arrive'r" so im JUST finishing up GTA5 .


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 24, 2015)

Finished Act of War: Direct Action.  I remember most of the campaign in that game but now I'm scratching my head wondering what was in High Treason.  I think I only remember the first mission in High Treason.  It'll have to wait though because it is time to replace the HDD with the SSD and erase the HDD.


----------



## okidna (Oct 24, 2015)

Dragon Age : Inquisition.

Wow, this game is weird and unfamiliar. I love DAO and I don't hate DA2 (despite the map reusing), but I can't get into DAI at all, feels too MMORPG-ey for me.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 24, 2015)

I just hit 55 hours in Mad Max, and probably only 2/3 of the way through.  Although alot like Far Cry 3 and 4 mixed with Just Cause and Batman, I have found it addicting!

You definately get your money's worth!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 24, 2015)

Final Fantasy Type-0 HD ... i couldn't resist to get it (on STEAM as usual ... ) well with Rebel Galaxy, Link: The Unleashed Nexus and Distance ...i think i can rest easy on my wallet and wait a bit before getting any other games ahah


----------



## waspman3372 (Oct 25, 2015)

Company of Heroes 2.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 25, 2015)

FortressCraft Evolved.  I took some pics and uploaded them to Steam:
http://steamcommunity.com/id/igofast/screenshots/?appid=254200


Before that I tried running Act of War: High Treason but it gives an error about invalid CD key.  I probably need to run it from the admin account but Visual Studio was downloading/installing so I went with FortressCraft instead.  I have coal-lithium automated so far (less power...need a lot of lithium to start on that).


----------



## Drone (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm playing Silent Hill: Origins











What the ... seriously I've just started the game and I'm already sharting my pants ....

Fuck shit crap ... lol it's really scary. Dark room and headphones made it really worse


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 27, 2015)

Been playing Mount and Blade Warband and the mod Perisno. Mods not quite ready for prime time but its still quite playable also been playing Gekokujo for the whole Samurai lords thing what with the Oda / Takeda / Date clans etc.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 27, 2015)

So who's still playing Rebel Galaxy? Its a fun bash through space...I'm getting my boys into it now. I have a feeling my youngest will be showing me the extra tricks and strategies very soon lol.

I haven't gotten too far in the story...I've been roaming and get into all sorts of battles. Has been a very enjoyable game. Especially to.get in for a few minutes and get out. Nice to have a space game that doesn't require and hour to get into some action.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 27, 2015)

Kursah said:


> So who's still playing Rebel Galaxy? Its a fun bash through space...I'm getting my boys into it now. I have a feeling my youngest will be showing me the extra tricks and strategies very soon lol.
> 
> I haven't gotten too far in the story...I've been roaming and get into all sorts of battles. Has been a very enjoyable game. Especially to.get in for a few minutes and get out. Nice to have a space game that doesn't require and hour to get into some action.


I DO! (tons o'fun indeed)

i noticed why i love that game ... with the music ... you feel like Malcolm Reynolds in Serenity ahahah


----------



## Kursah (Oct 27, 2015)

Agreed! Feels like I'm flying around in the Firefly universe sans Reavers. 

The music in RG is solid, and couldn't have been more perfect for creating the western space sim feel.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 27, 2015)

Kursah said:


> Agreed! Feels like I'm flying around in the Firefly universe sans Reavers.
> 
> The music in RG is solid, and couldn't have been more perfect for creating the western space sim feel.


...
That's just wrong.... you can't invoke the sacred name of Firefly without Screenshots to go with!!


----------



## Kursah (Oct 27, 2015)

True...sadly I'm at work so no screens till I get home...

Hopefully this video will suffice:


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 27, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> ...
> That's just wrong.... you can't invoke the sacred name of Firefly without Screenshots to go with!!












THAT FEELING!

edit... Gavin Dunne from Miracle Of Sound is a pure genius when it come to make music and video about games or movies (his original works are awesome too )


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 28, 2015)

*Mad Max*!  I hit 80 hours, and still not finished.  There is a lot of gameplay in here.  Despite some of it being repetitive, I never got bored...it's always an adventure. 






This was the jump I hoped would give me my 4 seconds airborne achievement! Sadly I smashed into the canyon wall on the other side in something like 3 seconds.





Hopefully the sharp-eyed among you will see the Easter Egg in this shot referencing a popular game series!  






There are actually a lot of Easter Eggs referencing other games, including HL/HL2, Just Cause series, even Skyrim!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 28, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> *Mad Max*!  I hit 80 hours, and still not finished.  There is a lot of gameplay in here.  Despite some of it being repetitive, I never got bored...it's always an adventure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


seems fun i might give it a go later 

also on RG a thing that bug me ... am i alone to see a flamethrower in that ship 



also quoted from IGN review (that i saw after i bought the game and made my opinion on Serenity's similarity  )
"The starting ship bears a noticeable similarity to Firefly’s Serenity." RIGHT ON SPOT!

also 16hrs Tennhausen, well i like it  Proton canon broadside setup double swarm turret, faction beam (lucky drop) and 1 mining laser (since they are effective against ship and not only on roids)
 

other similarity in RG include Eve online Amarr Magnate

for the Korian Riftjacker: the little one in the middle on the next screen


----------



## RCoon (Oct 28, 2015)

Well I got an email inviting me to Blizzard's Overwatch Closed Beta, but missed the deadline because I was in training and sitting a test all day. Fortunately I got an email from Gearbox inviting me to their Battleborn Closed Technical test.

Unfortunately I'm under NDA.

Anybody else got into either of these?


----------



## Kursah (Oct 28, 2015)

Nope but I am beta testing a future space sim that I'm under NDA for and hopefully I'll be allowed to at least release the name of it soon.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 28, 2015)

Kursah said:


> Nope but I am beta testing a future space sim that I'm under NDA for and hopefully I'll be allowed to at least release the name of it soon.



Oooh, that reminds me, Endless Space 2 is a thing now.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 28, 2015)

I finished Far Cry 4 and now just going through the map doing any extra missions and looking for loot.

I have to say that the game got better as it went on whereas at first I thought it dragged a bit. And as the game progresses, you start to feel a model dilemma building which makes the ending particularly memorable, more so than FC3.



Spoiler



In the ending where you have to decide between which person will take the lead of the Golden Path, it was great because there was no good decision; I really felt torn and chose what I thought to be the lesser of 2 evils.

And afterward, I still felt the weight of the decision. Been a while, if ever, since I've felt that in an fps.


----------



## jormungand (Oct 28, 2015)

Dota 2 
BFH
Depth!!!!!!! 
an RYSE giving me headaches with the crashes !!!!!!!!!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 29, 2015)

jormungand said:


> Dota 2
> BFH
> Depth!!!!!!!
> an RYSE giving me headaches with the crashes !!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 68851


i have it on my wishlist ... (depth) but for now ... i need to restrain myself on any compulsive buying 
(yep sad month ... even 22.99€ is too much, but, eh... i have enough games for now  ):
 
(only steam not counting the countless other one that are "non steam")

ohhh that reminds me that i bought Aquanox and Aquanox 2 on GoG ... i really need to play them next (i have some really good memory of Archimedian Dynasty and Aquanox/2 )

edit ... so true ...


----------



## Valeriant (Oct 29, 2015)

Playing "The Park", a horror mystery adventure game.






It's a first-person exploration type of game, like Vanishing of Ethan Carter. It's a walking-simulator story-driven game though, so you just sit-and-watch a lot of the time. Anyway, it's Halloween, the price is $10, 23% discount on Steam and I'm in the mood.






Oh and not a big deal but unlike a lot of first-person games (Dying Light or Far Cry 4), I like the fact that I can see my foot when I look down and my body actually not a ghost and casts shadow.  It adds a bit scare in some part... seeing your own shadow.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 29, 2015)

Valeriant said:


> Playing "The Park", a horror mystery adventure game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good to hear! I bought this the other day, and looking forward to playing tonight.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 29, 2015)

Project Genom founder packs are up for sale, and also discounted. Got mine earlier, although it's so early in development I'd probably sit back and wait a while. Might see if I can give it a bash tonight and show some screens of the test build.


----------



## jormungand (Oct 29, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> i have it on my wishlist ... (depth) but for now ... i need to restrain myself on any compulsive buying
> (yep sad month ... even 22.99€ is too much, but, eh... i have enough games for now  ):
> View attachment 68857 View attachment 68858
> (only steam not counting the countless other one that are "non steam")
> ...


i got the Depth on humble bundle for 8.99 i think was one of those days youre lucky.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 30, 2015)

jormungand said:


> i got the Depth on humble bundle for 8.99 i think was one of those days youre lucky.


lucky indeed  

again on WoWs .... plane carrier are fun ... since it's the less damaged ship if the team play well, it's a good money making method (and xp also ...) 
(don't mind my Zuiho skin ahah!... she's a bit shy ... NO i don't have any issue, beside being a Kancolle fan ... even my sound are moded ... i get a PAN-PAKA-PA-N! when i sink a enemy ship  ) 
   

Halloween event  Salem Witch cruiser and Phantom Fortress plane carrier eh? even the planes are skinned, Jack'o lantern for the nicknamed "Flapjack" Vought XF5U .... pretty fitting and awesome


----------



## LightningJR (Oct 30, 2015)

Still play D3 a bit. Also bought the Humble Jumbo Bundle 5 and playing Spintires.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 3, 2015)

Just got press access to Starcraft II: Legacy of the Void. Unfortunately press don't get access to the full game until release, so the review will be up the second Thursday following release day of the 10th (19th Nov). In the meantime however I have Beta access!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 3, 2015)

I finished *The Talos Principle* with 35 hours in.  What a brilliant game!!

I then went and played the short game *The Park*.  It is set in the Secret World setting, but is a single player narrative horror game.

@Valeriant man what a creepy ending, taking a turn about halfway in I definately did not expect!  Well written story, and EXCELLENT use of sound.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 3, 2015)

I have 40 hours in Talos Principle.  I beat it twice: once for fun and again for achievements (got them all and the cat ending).  I'm waiting for the expansion to go on sale.

In the last week, I played FortressCraft: Evolved almost non-stop.  I uploaded a lot of pictures of bugs and stuff so if you want to see them, they are here: http://steamcommunity.com/id/igofast/screenshots/?appid=254200

I had a BSOD which heavily corrupted the world.  I looted the old world and transferred my inventory, research, and scans to a new world.  In the new world, I already mined the deepest I've ever been (>1000m underground).  My mining/production is pathetic though because I haven't decided what I'm actually going to do yet.

Playing VoidExpanse right now.


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 4, 2015)

How about what I'd like to be playing? anyone play the Longbow games way back when?? I'd love to find a good replacement attack chopper game....


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 4, 2015)

Started playing Fallout New vega's and I just bought Ark: Survival Evolved over the weekend when it was on sale and....... It's kickass! By far the best survival game I've played lately that's early access. I bought it for VR, but I've not tried it with my Oculus yet. Oh and I completely forgot about buying The Vanishing of Eithan Carter: Redux for Oculus and it's amazing and by far the best VR game I've played, but sadly they turned off VR support until it's complete.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 5, 2015)

So I had a ship in VoidExpanse that had two level 1 turrets and one level 2 stationary gun.  I saw a ship a class larger with four level 2 turrets and I was all "hell, yes!"  Then I bought it, I equipped it, and guess what?  Two are starboard and two are port--each side with a 90 degree arch and the game does not support AI targeting/firing.  My firepower effectively halved.   I'm grinding now to get the ship I originally wanted but couldn't afford.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 5, 2015)

Did anyone try Fallout 3 on windows 8.1?
On steam I read it's not fully optimised for windows 7 and up.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 5, 2015)

a lil surprise for @rtwjunkie









i said Gavin Dunne was a genius ... didn't i?



P4-630 said:


> Did anyone try Fallout 3 on windows 8.1?
> On steam I read it's not fully optimised for windows 7 and up.


i could try, oh 3 ... drat i only have New Vegas

tho on my Alpha (the only rig i have that isn't under 7 Pro or XP Pro) any game pass on 8.1 (standard) even the older like Sudeki (Steam version, the original box i have run only on XP and sometime on 7 with a custom patch )


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 5, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> Did anyone try Fallout 3 on windows 8.1?
> On steam I read it's not fully optimised for windows 7 and up.



It used to work just fine for me on 7.  I confess tho, I have not kept it installed after 7, but have instead kept New Vegas.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 5, 2015)

I got the VoidExpanse ship I originally wanted: the Death Bringer and death, it brings. >:D


----------



## RCoon (Nov 5, 2015)

How interested would people be if we covered EGX Rezzed 2016 in an official capacity? Three day special event tickets aren't too expensive, and plenty of developers harass me about attending. Probably about time I started going to these things.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 5, 2015)

It would probably be great for you to go.  A face to face for devs to see and talk to reviewers, and vice-versa.  Face time is always good.

Seeing a sneek peek at alot of upcoming games might be good for keeping our mouths watering too!

I confess, I had never heard of it and had to go to the website to see what it is all about.  Another sign I'm getting old....


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Nov 5, 2015)

I keep stopping and starting on a few games but I guess I'm progressively playing FIFA 16 and still engrossed in Isaac Rebirth, it's just too addictive.


----------



## peche (Nov 5, 2015)

i just finished for the 100 times need for speed undercover, i love this game !
deciding to start Bioshock or metro saga?
in process: 
Pay Day 1 [almost done...]
Far Cry 1 
insurgency...sometimes is bored to try to get in the game mode, and sh*t ...

Regards,


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 5, 2015)

peche said:


> i just finished for the 100 times need for speed undercover, i love this game !
> deciding to start Bioshock or metro saga?
> in process:
> Pay Day 1 [almost done...]
> ...


METRO! that remember me that due to my Alpha bundle i have ...
Metro complete edition
and i've already bought, long before i decided to give the Alpha a shot,
Metro 2033 Redux
Metro Last Light Redux...
i feel the redundancy ...

the complete is installed on the Alpha and run flawlessly near max settings 1080p (well a i3 a 860m and 8gb are enough ... i know )while the 2 Redux are on my main rig 

meanwhile, i told myself "the Tier V Kongo fully upgraded is a beast!" well ... i didn't had a fully upgraded Tier VI Fuso: 6 main battery turrets with each 2x356mm ... aouch i'd say ...

 

and to illustrate why a Kancolle mod is a lil more interesting : a before/after comparison ...
 
yes they're big chunk of metal floating on the sea but ... that doesn't mean they can't be colorful aha!

i think i settle down on my points for now, as the 5.1 update is coming tomorrow ... lot's of change plus night battle map (tho i hate the plane carried torp change ... i wonder how it will turn out to have 35kn instead of 56kn and a wider firing range in game)

Rebel Galaxy or ... continuing my Skyrim replay ... (1st time in Solstheim, since i got my ultimate edition after i originally bought the standard TESV in retail box )


----------



## peche (Nov 5, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> METRO! that remember me that due to my Alpha bundle i have ...
> Metro complete edition
> and i've already bought, long before i decided to give the Alpha a shot,
> Metro 2033 Redux
> ...


thanks my friend!
ill take that consideration, but i guess that Bioshock still on the top, i have heard several good comments about the saga, mostly Bioshock infinite so next week i will tell how is going... this weekend is a trip and beach days! so a little play off on CSGO and insurgency this nights!



Regards,


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 5, 2015)

peche said:


> thanks my friend!
> ill take that consideration, but i guess that Bioshock still on the top, i have heard several good comments about the saga, mostly Bioshock infinite so next week i will tell how is going... this weekend is a trip and beach days! so a little play off on CSGO and insurgency this nights!
> 
> 
> ...


well ... Bioshock ? 1?

i have Bioshock 2 (retail box) and Infinite (STEAM version ) and ... now you make me waver about my next game to play ahah! (as i loved Infinite more than 2 or 1 ... i know ... HERESY! )


----------



## peche (Nov 5, 2015)

Bioshock 1... played like 1 hour then never again ... formatted PC lost progress i couldn't remember anything about it, so start over again!
i have heard that infinite is pretty epic, 2 isn't bad at all despite game is into a weird suit and i cant remember what else moar... so may take a chance with 1 again, i just remember the game was pretty different, city under sea....

Regards,


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 5, 2015)

Ok, so why has noone found me a good replacement for Longbow and its ilk? Chop, chop, people!!! I have copters to fly, and Hellfires to rain!!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 5, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> Ok, so why has noone found me a good replacement for Longbow and its ilk? Chop, chop, people!!! I have copters to fly, and Hellfires to rain!!


well ... for me it was Tiger-Heli, Airwolf on NES and Desert Strike, Jungle Strike on SNES my last games with helicopter 

oh well not totally ... since BF1942 Desert Storm and BF Vietnam got also heli in it ...


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 5, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> well ... for me it was Tiger-Heli, Airwolf on NES and Desert Strike, Jungle Strike on SNES my last games with helicopter
> 
> oh well not totally ... since BF1942 Desert Storm and BF Vietnam got also heli in it ...


*sigh* not quite what I'm looking for... I want a Heli game, with nothing but missions of "Get in this Attack Chopper, and go blow up those  ****** !!"    I miss jumping in a Super Cobra, or a Longbow, and peeking over the edge of a ridge, and locking in a tank, or a camp, and just Hellfiring the living bugger out of it


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 5, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> Ok, so why has noone found me a good replacement for Longbow and its ilk? Chop, chop, people!!! I have copters to fly, and Hellfires to rain!!



Soo...what about this?  I played it a few times and controls were decent. 

http://www.apache-game.com/en#/game/

Found it as 1 of a lot of 4 games on ebay....I'll PM the link.

Now your challenge is to find a copy to buy.  I might have a physical copy...I will take a look.


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks  I'll see what I can spot.


----------



## Drone (Nov 5, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> Desert Strike, Jungle Strike on SNES my last games with helicopter



I remember awesome stuff on SEGA it was Urban Strike. Just found a longplay video lol good ol days


----------



## Octopuss (Nov 5, 2015)

I have just bought Spintires. I have literally discovered the game an hour ago. It looks promising, especially for just $10 on Humble Bundle.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 5, 2015)

RCoon said:


> How interested would people be if we covered EGX Rezzed 2016 in an official capacity? Three day special event tickets aren't too expensive, and plenty of developers harass me about attending. Probably about time I started going to these things.



Pax East is in April 2016 and I rather see coverage for that. booths are much cheaper to rent at PAX than E3 so PAX coverage has been getting bigger and better over the years. wouldn't you rather go to that?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 5, 2015)

Octopuss said:


> I have just bought Spintires. I have literally discovered the game an hour ago. It looks promising, especially for just $10 on Humble Bundle.


It needs more maps and trucks but other than that, it's good.  You need patience for that game though.  You'll be moving at less than 5 MPH a lot.



BumbleBee said:


> Pax East is in April 2016 and I rather see coverage for that. booths are much cheaper to rent at PAX than E3 so PAX coverage has been getting bigger and better over the years. wouldn't you rather go to that?


Isn't PAX mostly indies where E3 is mostly AAA?


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 5, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It needs more maps and trucks but other than that, it's good.  You need patience for that game though.  You'll be moving at less than 5 MPH a lot.
> 
> 
> Isn't PAX mostly indies where E3 is mostly AAA?



no they got the indie booth at E3 and AAA games at PAX. Boston is cooler than London? it's Fallout town


----------



## peche (Nov 5, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> well ... for me it was Tiger-Heli, Airwolf on NES and Desert Strike, Jungle Strike on SNES my last games with helicopter


army men air attack ... still play it on room ! psx project...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 5, 2015)

BumbleBee said:


> no they got the indie booth at E3 and AAA games at PAX. Boston is cooler than London? it's Fallout town



Actully, London is my favorite city in the world.  I would pick London over Boston even for a baby furniture convention!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 5, 2015)

i am ... weird ... i wanted to go Rebel Galaxy or Skyrim ... i ended downloading Star Conflict ...

 
good looking, drift like an Anvil oh well// good looking nimble fragile ... oh well bis i guess i stick with the Empire ships

almost like WoWs in the XP progression type but in space hum well it's a F2P i guess for the moment i don't need to put money in it (with a good reason ... i have no money to spare for that kind  only for food and booze  )
well Gaijin Entertainment is behind that one (that being said i might also have a look at War Thunder ...) one of my favorite game is from them: X-Blades

oh funny ... for @Ahhzz they're also behind http://gaijin.ru/en/games/apache

oh wait ... @rtwjunkie already mentioned it xD but not from the dev site 
what a small world ahahaha talk about coincidence ... bahahaha


----------



## okidna (Nov 5, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> *sigh* not quite what I'm looking for... I want a Heli game, with nothing but missions of "Get in this Attack Chopper, and go blow up those  ****** !!"    I miss jumping in a Super Cobra, or a Longbow, and peeking over the edge of a ridge, and locking in a tank, or a camp, and just Hellfiring the living bugger out of it



Thunder Wolves : http://store.steampowered.com/app/232970/

Arcade heli shooter, mostly just go somewhere, blow everything up OR go somewhere, rescue something/someone and then blow everything up.


----------



## hat (Nov 6, 2015)

Found out Oblivion Lost for Stalker SHOC got updated. So far, I've only experienced one truly frustrating thing... there are some restored areas such as Swamps, Dead City etc... however, I see no way to get there! I'm not sure why, maybe those areas open up later on in the plot line... or maybe I'm just missing something. That doesn't even bother me though, the frustrating part is that I have assassination targets over in the Swamps and I don't see how I'm supposed to get there.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 6, 2015)

Drone said:


> I remember awesome stuff on SEGA it was Urban Strike. Just found a longplay video lol good ol days



Desert Strike 






Choplifter is another Defender style clone I like






I will check out Thunder Wolves.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 6, 2015)

Has anyone else tried out Afterfall Insanity?  I just loaded up into the game, and it's a little slow starting out, and finally after getting into a little combat, it's not really grabbing me.  Just wondering if it picks up a tad


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 6, 2015)

Yes, it does pick up.  It's actually pretty good. Not great, but good.  I would give it a B-.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 6, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Yes, it does pick up.  It's actually pretty good. Not great, but good.  I would give it a B-.



Thanks for the info. Now I have to decide if a B- is worth it to push on through, or I'd be better off starting up something else. I have so many games that I need to play that I may come back to it.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 6, 2015)

It's definately worth a play. RCoon did one of his first reviews on it.  It's not polished though.

Thus, if you've got other things to play, save it for when you have nothing else you want to get into.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 6, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Thanks for the info. Now I have to decide if a B- is worth it to push on through, or I'd be better off starting up something else. I have so many games that I need to play that I may come back to it.



It's better than Reconquest, that's for sure. It's a typical budget indie horror title with some super dated graphics/movement models. I wouldn't choose it over a number of other titles, but it had quite the following way back.


----------



## redundantslurs (Nov 6, 2015)

Path of Exile


----------



## denixius (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm playing Halo 5: Guardians. But sometimes I want to play Red Orchestra 2. Of course I don't forget to play Total War games.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 6, 2015)

Finished the Freedom campaign in VoidExpanse.  Now I'm doing the Fanatic campaign.


----------



## denixius (Nov 6, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Finished the Freedom campaign in VoidExpanse.  Now I'm doing the Fanatic campaign.



Looks like Spacewar game. Old but gold. I have no idea how is this game. Should I play?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 6, 2015)

I don't know.  It has serious problems on the controls and perspective front.  I'll just ramble off some observations:
-the perspective is fixed; you cannot make the perspective hover over the ship so, when flying down, the controls are reversed from flying up.  This frequently causes problems where I go left when I meant right or I accelerate when I meant to go reverse.
-Combat is very difficult because of the perspective.  Turrets are often faster than the ship at rotating but if you have stationary weapons, you probably don't want to fire until all of them are on target.
-Shooting can be frustrating.  Because you can be moving and they can be moving but, without the perspective being locked to the ship, it's difficult to grasp who is moving which way.  It often translates to missing the target by a few pixels and not just once--repeatedly.  It also doesn't help that the AI often engages, rotates, then flies in a circular pattern around you but you can never really guesstimate how fast they're going to circle.  I've adapted a strategy of only firing at them when they are coming or going from you.  I don't like that.
-There is no auto aiming/firing of the turrets.  As I said previously, I had a ship with guns on starboard and port side.  I could only ever engage an enemy on one side at a time because the mouse can't point in two directions simultaneously.  There really was a missed opportunity here.  Combat could have been excellent like StarPoint Gemini but, it isn't.
-Early game combat can feel like lots of velociraptors ganging up on a triceratops.  You can maybe take on one or two but if you don't punch eject fast enough, they'll kill you so fast.
-Late game combat feels like David versus Goliath.  I fling my biggest stone at goliath and it only takes off like 1/6th of its health.  It can also feel like velociraptors versus triceratops because, on more than one occasion, I had at least two Goliaths in pursuit.
-I went to New Game Plus and it's already clear the two points above are going to be a problem.  I had the best ship, upgrades, and weapons at the end of the first game...there's literally nothing left to upgrade--but the AI did.  Same ships and all but their damage output is probably 50-100% higher than it was last time.
-There's no way for the player to get overpowered.  50% of the time, I feel underpowered.
-Combat usually doesn't last long.  Whomever has the highest DPS is likely to walk away the victor.  My shields vanish so fast now.
-There are only 5 classes of ships: Corvette (starting class), Light Frigate, Heavy Frigate, Light Cruiser, Heavy Cruiser.
-I was stuck in the lower difficulties (threat level 0 of 100) most of the game because even on the easiest difficulty (normal), the death penalty is still pretty steep because you lose everything in your inventory that isn't equipped.  I often dumped everything on a station before going on a suicide run.
-The game supports targeting but I have yet to discover a reason to bother.

Overall, I like it but I don't _love_ it.  I'm thinking of using a memory hack to keep my shields permanently filled just so I can see the various stories without being frustrated by combat.


----------



## denixius (Nov 6, 2015)

It's looks like hard to play. Thanks for a lot of facts. I don't play this game then. My demo. If there is a demo I can play.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 6, 2015)

I've given up on replaying VoidExpanse.  Time to find something else to play...

Edit: Thinking MiniMetro.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 6, 2015)

I think I'll put Afterfall on the back burner for a little bit.  Instead I loaded up Outlast   I had played a few minutes of this long ago, and right off the bat it felt scary!  Having played a few more minutes, and it definitely is great at being scary!  I'll be getting back into that for sure as it just _hooks_ you so hard...

A few early screens.  Nothing crazy, just something to share 



Spoiler
























And @RCoon, knowing how much you love survival horror games, I make the request of you to play and review Outlast 2 when it comes out next year! Please!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 7, 2015)

I've found a great little gem, *Woolfe: The Red Hood Diaries*, that came out in February.  It's way outside my comfort/normal play zone, being a platformer.  It's 2.5D though, and something about the trailer drew me in.  It is BRUTALLY hard.  In 75 minutes of play so far I have died at least 30 times.  It's so easy to miss a mark by not timing a jump correctly, or not leaping far enough, or not understanding how to fight one of the Pied Piper's rats that is twice the size of Red!   Your parents died, and B.B. Woolfe is responsible.  You must avenge the death of your parents and save Granny.  FUN! 

Lighting and visuals are excellent, and Red Riding Hood's narration she does at intervals is spot-on.  Combat is a little dissatisfying though. I can forgive this since apparently it was a kickstarter that made the game on $75,000.


























Trailer is here:


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 7, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> I've found a great little gem, *Woolfe: The Red Hood Diaries*, that came out in February.  It's way outside my comfort/normal play zone, being a platformer.  It's 2.5D though, and something about the trailer drew me in.  It is BRUTALLY hard.  In 75 minutes of play so far I have died at least 30 times.  It's so easy to miss a mark by not timing a jump correctly, or not leaping far enough, or not understanding how to fight one of the Pied Piper's rats that is twice the size of Red!   Your parents died, and B.B. Woolfe is responsible.  You must avenge the death of your parents and save Granny.  FUN!
> 
> Lighting and visuals are excellent, and Red Riding Hood's narration she does at intervals is spot-on.  Combat is a little dissatisfying though. I can forgive this since apparently it was a kickstarter that made the game on $75,000.
> 
> ...


oh god ...that one ... i never heard of it ... thanks for sharing pal!

and as i thought WoWs 0.5.1.0 update broke many mods ... lucky
tho quoting myself from WoWs eu forum
"for myself i took 1h30 to test all mods one by one (downloaded most of them separately) iirc working

-atmaxx_Shark_Scope_0.4.0.6_without_ScopeShadow
-any ship skin (obviously ... and luckily, i could not play in a grey'n rust Fuso )
-Enchant Eugene 2.2, need a work on it ...(afaik can do that too on the Enchant in the modpack )
the following flash files must be put away in order to not cause a crash: service_lib.swf consumer_main_screen.swf and it's "low" sister file, gameloading.swf and finally options.swf (not causing a crash but settings are empty )
-any custom *.USM work but no sound even with game music mute
lastly the most annoying non working mod
-sound mod ... snirfle ... i miss my "PAN-PAKA-PA-N!!" when i sink a ship (and the new guns sounds ...)... and the F voicover are annoying if left vanilla (luckily can disable them in options... i know )"

for the sound mod it seems they changed the naming scheme in the PCK/BNK so the maker of soundpack need to rework the internal listing, and most of the error at launch come from the flash folder where, for me, only consumer_main_scene and low, gameloading and service_lib cause crashes

and some other like options.swf cause a empty settings screen, or a freeze on game loading.
in case some tpu user play it, that might help.

and i had a funny epic coop on my Furutaka (which took the nickname of Furrybaka in the process) all my team got whipped i had a Obama... Omaha i mean, a Nicholas (nowhere to be seen, probably stuck on a iceberg) a New York and a South Carolina around me, i took down the 2 BB and the Omaha with ease (the Omaha was at ~30% hitpoint and the BB around 70-80~ ) only took ~3k dmg and captured the point, 1st time i got a good battle on the Furu... 
  

tho the 0.5.1.0 gave to the Atago a Battleship module, now you can repairs hitpoints on the fly and -20% rudder shift time (i already had the -20% RST upgrade ... so for me it's -40% ) from 10.2sec to 6.5sec  with the upgrade and update.
from overly good to perfect now ...


----------



## RCoon (Nov 7, 2015)

Well we have a press key for Fallout 4, but sadly no time to review it with SC2 and CODBLOPS going on. It does at least mean I get to go at my own pace though. Preloading now!



manofthem said:


> I think I'll put Afterfall on the back burner for a little bit.  Instead I loaded up Outlast   I had played a few minutes of this long ago, and right off the bat it felt scary!  Having played a few more minutes, and it definitely is great at being scary!  I'll be getting back into that for sure as it just _hooks_ you so hard...
> 
> A few early screens.  Nothing crazy, just something to share
> 
> ...


Oh man, I can only take so much horror. Forcing me to watch it through a 5.5" night vision screen can only make it worse


----------



## Pill Monster (Nov 7, 2015)

Panzer Corps: Grand Campaign.    Just launched the attack on Stalingrad....


----------



## PainfulByte (Nov 9, 2015)

Fired up Space Marines these past few days while waiting for FO4.

That game was/still is a blast. It's a shame that the MP scene on it is rather dead. I had tons of fun with it a few years ago.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 9, 2015)

I've put about 12 hours into Shadow of Mordor.  Tried a vengeance mission on behalf of @FordGT90Concept on the Uruk Captain that killed him.  I had no better luck, LOL!  

This is the second game that I've played that the single player game incorporates elements from other people's games.  Both times I've been following behind Ford! 

Maybe @Kursah will avenge my death in his new copy...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 9, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Tried a vengeance mission on behalf of @FordGT90Concept on the Uruk Captain that killed him.  I had no better luck, LOL!


I only got whacked by a Captain once legitimately (very early game).  I think I only died one other time and that was because I had to let him kill me so I could promote him to the top of the pack and subsequently slaughter him. XD


----------



## manofthem (Nov 9, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> I've found a great little gem, *Woolfe: The Red Hood Diaries*, that came out in February.  It's way outside my comfort/normal play zone, being a platformer.  It's 2.5D though, and something about the trailer drew me in.  It is BRUTALLY hard.  In 75 minutes of play so far I have died at least 30 times.  It's so easy to miss a mark by not timing a jump correctly, or not leaping far enough, or not understanding how to fight one of the Pied Piper's rats that is twice the size of Red!   Your parents died, and B.B. Woolfe is responsible.  You must avenge the death of your parents and save Granny.  FUN!
> 
> Lighting and visuals are excellent, and Red Riding Hood's narration she does at intervals is spot-on.  Combat is a little dissatisfying though. I can forgive this since apparently it was a kickstarter that made the game on $75,000.
> 
> ...



Looks pretty awesome, thanks for sharing!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 9, 2015)

PainfulByte said:


> Fired up Space Marines these past few days while waiting for FO4.
> 
> That game was/still is a blast. It's a shame that the MP scene on it is rather dead. I had tons of fun with it a few years ago.


i also have it/play it but i bought it for campaign  the MP well i occasionally play in limited local (with friends rather than unknown people  ) 

thanks to remind me i still have it in my STEAM library, i think i need a replay on it


----------



## Drone (Nov 9, 2015)

The places in Xenoblade Chronicles get bigger and bigger. It occurred to me that I spent 67 hours and didn't explore even 33% of the world.


----------



## PainfulByte (Nov 9, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> i also have it/play it but i bought it for campaign  the MP well i occasionally play in limited local (with friends rather than unknown people  )
> 
> thanks to remind me i still have it in my STEAM library, i think i need a replay on it



The campaign was short, yet thoroughly entertaining; the voice acting was also incredibly well done. 

I really love this game.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 11, 2015)

current ... well i borrowed a friends STEAM account to play Far Cry 4 .... DECIDED! i take it at the end of the month (all inclusive edition ...) WAY more attractive than Far Cry 3 (technically i hated FC3 not the whole game but some twist and plot didn't suited me quite  ) the makeshift helicopter is .... hilarious (and practical )


----------



## RCoon (Nov 11, 2015)

My first Protoss deathball in about a year


----------



## ASOT (Nov 11, 2015)

GTA V,F1 2015,Mortal Kombat X,Dragon Age Inquisition,BF Hardline & most of the time Dota


----------



## manofthem (Nov 12, 2015)

Just started up with Dishonored tonight.  Only played 33 minutes, but so far I don't see what all the fuss is about.  I've heard it's a good games and that everyone enjoyed it, so I'm hoping it gets good.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 12, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Just started up with Dishonored tonight.  Only played 33 minutes, but so far I don't see what all the fuss is about.  I've heard it's a good games and that everyone enjoyed it, so I'm hoping it gets good.



It gets really good.  One of the best games ever made.  It's nearly at the standard of Half Life 2 in terms of pacing, story, gameplay.


----------



## Drone (Nov 12, 2015)

Never played half-life games so can't compare but Dishonored was a good game. Enemy AI was quite dumb but level design and atmosphere is unforgettable. Unfortunately lots of abilities in Dishonored made no sense, I just used that "teleportation" or "phasing" (played long time ago can't remember the name) all the time. I liked architecture style and side quests. Unfortunately game punishes you for killing people which prevents you from going Rambo.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 12, 2015)

Drone said:


> Never played half-life games so can't compare but Dishonored was a good game. Enemy AI was quite dumb but level design and atmosphere is unforgettable. Unfortunately lots of abilities in Dishonored made no sense, I just used that "teleportation" or "phasing" (played long time ago can't remember the name) all the time. I liked architecture style and side quests. Unfortunately game punishes you for killing people which prevents you from going Rambo.



Well if you don't mind one of the weirder (I won't necessarily call it a bad one, since you get achivements for bad endings too) endings, you can go full assassin mode too! That was my first playthru.

@manofthem, you get the full scope of the game by playing 2-3 playthrus at different style.  I HIGHLY recommend the DLC's.  They are an entirely new story from the perspective of the assassin you are up against in the main story.  As such, you are missing nothing by not getting them (unlike alot of DLC's), but they are superbly done and very fun, getting you about another 10 hours of gaming.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 12, 2015)

Tell me this doesn't look awesome!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 12, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Tell me this doesn't look awesome!


I COULD, but then I would not be telling the truth!


----------



## denixius (Nov 13, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Tell me this doesn't look awesome!



Looks like surrealism affect the developers. Indeed!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 13, 2015)

-Got all achivements in MiniMetro.
-Replayed (without getting all the stars) Talos Principle with Sam voicing (liked Sam way better than Elohim).
-Playing/modding some Farming Simulator 2015 in there.
-Playing some FortressCraft: Evolved which is now officially out of Early Access.
-Currently playing (rather, almost done) Talos Principle: Road to Gehenna DLC (more like expansion).  So far, I'm really liking Road to Gehenna.  I'd say I like it even more than the base game but the DLC wouldn't make much sense without first finishing the base game.



Drone said:


> ...I just used that "teleportation" or "phasing"...


"Blink"

I did a Rambo play of Dishonored once.  Just make sure it is set on the easiest difficulty.


----------



## Drone (Nov 13, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> "Blink"
> 
> I did a Rambo play of Dishonored once.  Just make sure it is set on the easiest difficulty.




Ah blink yeah now I remember. Unfortunately weapon selection is pretty poor in Dishonored and sword fight mechanics is extremely simplified. I hope they improve this and enemy ai in Dishonored 2. Hand to hand combat elements would be awesome too. 


First person singplayer games with rpg elements are awesome, games like Metro 2033 or Dishonored.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 13, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> -Currently playing (rather, almost done) Talos Principle: Road to Gehenna DLC (more like expansion).  So far, I'm really liking Road to Gehenna.  I'd say I like it even more than the base game but the DLC wouldn't make much sense without first finishing the base game.


 
I haven't really gotten into Road to Gehenna.  I found it less intuitive as to what I'm supposed to do than The Talos Principle.  That said, I REALLY enjoyed the main game. I guess I need some distraction free time to really concentrate.

I've been playing the hell out of *Shadow of Mordor* the last week or so(45 hours).  I can say, I think it's the only game I can specifically recall that has consistently stayed above 3GB in VRAM usage, but it's been smooth as silk.  Having put in over 100 hours on Mad Max, it feels very familiar.

I had played about about 2 hours 8 months ago, and found it very difficult, so I had set it aside.  Since I did so well at Mad Max, transitioning to the combat in Mordor was a breeze!


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Nov 13, 2015)

Im restarting to play Euro truck Simulator 2 but one of my main profiles is broken so i have to redone all .
Playing with a friend Spintires.
Restarted to play World of Warships XD and as game a like buyed on steam day deal Fractured Space and is really cool with some similarities with wow .


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 13, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> I haven't really gotten into Road to Gehenna.  I found it less intuitive as to what I'm supposed to do than The Talos Principle.  That said, I REALLY enjoyed the main game. I guess I need some distraction free time to really concentrate.


The puzzles are much, much harder in Road to Gehenna and there are a lot of them.  If I'd rate Talos Principle 7, Gehenna would be a 8 or 9.

I finished Road to Gehenna in 8-11 hours (somewhere in there).  Not sure what I'm going to play next.


I wish Shadow of Mordor had co-op.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 13, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I wish Shadow of Mordor had co-op



Two people could really kick some butt in that game!


----------



## HossHuge (Nov 14, 2015)

Dead Space has to be one of the most intense games ever.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 14, 2015)

Just finished The Stanley Parable again and again....


----------



## Frick (Nov 14, 2015)

Aurora.

If you want to know more, this is that game. It's excellent.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 15, 2015)

I finally got the Strike Three achievement in Strike Suit Zero finishing out all of the achievements in that game.  The reason why I waited this long is because someone replied to a thread I posted about the achievement not working a long time ago.  Their tip was enough for me to finish it.

Right now, I'm playing Cities: Skylines.


----------



## buildzoid (Nov 15, 2015)

Well I finished the SC2:LOTV campaign. It was not what I wanted but it was an ending and that's enough for me. Probably a massive waste of 40$ on my part because I won't play SC2 for anything but the story because I'm so very very bad at it and I much prefer Planetary Annihilation game play wise


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 17, 2015)

well i got FC4 sooner than expected ... thanks to a promotion on the Complete Edition from my Etailer

pro: 25.50chf for the game + season pass instead of 39.90€ for the game alone and 29.90€ for the season pass, "Major Pro" now i can enjoy Kyrat beauty (outside of war and brutal murdering...) on my own account.

cons: well ... i had STEAM overcharged with games ... Origin with at last 10 games  between 2 account (don't ask why 2 account...) and now ... Uplay with ... 1 game 

2hrs download left hum i guess i kill some time on another game
funny SweetFX, i knew it from Skyrim graphic enhancement (and some other games also) but i didn't thought of using it on WoWs,  more crispy render ... and funny above all slightly more stable FPS with all on max in settings


well also lucky skin are client side ... otherwise with a glowing white and blue Atago (Takao FOG skin, Arpeggio of BlueSteel) i would be spotted outside range (well not really since detection range is calculated i.e.: 11.9km surface 8.9km aerial)

and this is how you go all or nothing on a Destroyer (Minekaze Tier V ) not even a shell fired from the main battery, 12 torps fired in total 11 hit 11 flooding 3 kill (1 Cruiser 1 Plane Carrier 1 Battleship ) crossing the whole map to obliterate the carrier was indeed a rich idea ...


and that conclude my wows for today ... i did all my points but with FC4 download my Ping was all over the place ...

non online game hum ... Wolfenstein the old blood, Bioshock infinite, Metro or ... the good ol' usual Skyrim ... hard time for choice


----------



## Octopuss (Nov 17, 2015)

What's the warships game like? How's the gameplay? I kind of liked the idea of tanks, but never tried it because the setting looked a bit too oldschool for me.


----------



## m0nt3 (Nov 17, 2015)

FFX on emulator, since the original version didn't support widescreen. Plus now its high-res!


----------



## Jborg (Nov 17, 2015)

Easy Rhino said:


> Still rocking Cities: Skylines. The maps are just massive and there is so much intricacy to the game that you can really focus in on different aspects tweaking things just right. This is the first game in quite some time that I have not gotten bored of it after 10 hours of game play. I highly recommend it if you like sims strat games.




Do you play the regular way? Or with unlimited money?

I play Cities Skylines once and a while, I like to play with unlimited money and a maximum building space of 25 Blocks, instead of the standard 9 blocks. (requires a mod)

Only problem is, it takes a ridiculous amount of time to build up a 25 square city lol!

Currently playing FO4 and GTA V


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 17, 2015)

Octopuss said:


> What's the warships game like? How's the gameplay? I kind of liked the idea of tanks, but never tried it because the setting looked a bit too oldschool for me.


well i actually love it but i can't describe it correctly ... targeting and firing is actually fun , lot's of parameter, i.e.: sniping at 26km in a Fusou and getting 8 hits on 12 shell for a 50k~ salvo while still being on the move and watch for incoming shells is ... fun, even the target can avoid them if they notice the salvo coming (with a 18sec shell to target flight time ... it would be sad if it was not the case )

accelerating, slowing down to 3/4 speed to make a sharper starboard turn to evade a torpedo pack coming right at your side is also ... fun (not slowing down would had at last 1 or 2 of them hitting me)
maneuvering to get a right angle to fire torps (if on a destroyer, they are more nimble than a cruiser and also, good at surprise attack) can be pretty tricky, actually on my 2nd screen shot i never fired any of my torps above 4kms range (the Type 92 have 7km range but i always tend to go close range even if it's dangerous, technically speaking, since the Minekaze, for example, has a 6km on sea detection range and 7km torp range (which mean i could also fire my torps without being spotted at the time they go to their target (tho the act of launching them make me detected instantly, but oh well: *poof* goes the smokescreen, "i was there =>now i am not" edit: firing moving in a smokescreen is visible, well firing give out your actuall position, and moving, not all notice it but you can still see the smoke from the smokestack and guesstimate the position of the ship in the smoke )

for the moment i play only on co-op which can explain why i get that kind of results
tho bot can also be deadly accurate ... i got one shot in my Atago on the mission start by a Tier VI Warspite (premium English battleship ) for around 40700pts dmg on a citadel hit (ammunition depot in the turret well, vital parts of the ship in the center, command post, are citadel hit)

and plane carrier are fun ... the game morph into a RTS when you get into one


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 17, 2015)

Finished> tales of Zestiria< like 10mins ago was great fun all 50+ hours long really enjoyed story,art and gameplay. Next on my list is probably  Fallout4 and waiting for closed beta> Albion online


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 17, 2015)

Jborg said:


> Do you play the regular way? Or with unlimited money?
> 
> I play Cities Skylines once and a while, I like to play with unlimited money and a maximum building space of 25 Blocks, instead of the standard 9 blocks. (requires a mod)
> 
> ...



I play the regular way. I don't like playing games in a way they were not designed. Also playing FO4 and it is fun despite my failing.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 19, 2015)

Jborg said:


> I play Cities Skylines once and a while, I like to play with unlimited money and a maximum building space of 25 Blocks, instead of the standard 9 blocks. (requires a mod)


No mods and the map I'm playing is 5x5.


I started and finished The Baconing today.  I've also sent several emails about trying to get Act of War: High Treason working.  Not sure what I'm going to play next because it will probably take Valve a month to get back to me on High Treason.


----------



## HossHuge (Nov 19, 2015)

Life is Strange, just got interesting.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 19, 2015)

The problem with Cities: Skylines for me is one intersection (well, a series of them really) that easily get bogged down with all of the traffic.  I have like $2 million in cash but I keep going back to that one intersection to see if I can improve it.  I really am not progressing very fast in the game because of that (OCD sucks).  I'll check if I took a screenshot of it...






It's changed a bit since I took this picture but it's largely still the same (two roundabouts).



I'm playing Stealth Inc. 2 right now.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 19, 2015)

HossHuge said:


> Life is Strange, just got interesting.



You mean the syringes, yeah... haven't picked up the last part yet.

I am busy with Metal Gear... it gulps up a lot of time, but darn... it is so much fun. The escape from Sahelanthropus made me really sweat...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 19, 2015)

Ferrum Master said:


> You mean the syringes, yeah... haven't picked up the last part yet.



I've started the last episode, but haven't finished because Shadow of Mordor has me sucked  in, lol.  I think it was the 3rd episode that was the best, where for the first time in a video game I felt brutally wrecked to try and make a decision.  One of, maybe THE hardest choice I have ever made in a video game.


----------



## HossHuge (Nov 19, 2015)

Life Is Strange.



Spoiler: Life is Strange



I went from Ep3 to Ep4.  Wow,  I didn't see that coming.  The kill/save her part was a no brainer for me.  I've been choosing to be with Chloe the whole time.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 19, 2015)

HossHuge said:


> Life Is Strange.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I did too, but the implications of the action were very tough.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 19, 2015)

Gaming time has been limited lately but im still messing about with Dishonored and Back to the Future. Dishonored got better for me after the beginning and got me more excited about playing it. 



HossHuge said:


> Dead Space has to be one of the most intense games ever.



I have to say that I love the original Dead Space!  Great game, survival horror elements while not strictly survival horror.  I've replayed the game many times and have enjoyed it; I played it once using only the Plasma Cutter just for kicks (and the achievement ).


----------



## Drone (Nov 20, 2015)

After 100 hours .... yeaah exactly 100 hours .... I realized that I haven't completed Xenoblade Chronicles 






I got to Prison Island but I haven't leveled up my character even up to level 60! I wonder how many hours people play this game to lvl up their character up to level 100! Tried too hard to get some good loot from monsters ... It didn't work out lol


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Nov 21, 2015)

Still playing Warframe, in addition to Fallout 4 & CoD: Black Ops 3.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Nov 21, 2015)

Im playing Grim Fandango Remastered , Planetary Annihilation .
With a friend Tera and Rocketbirds Hardboiled Chiken XD.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Nov 21, 2015)

Might wanna head back to TERA after the Brawler gets the green lights. With NFS for the PC just a few months away, I've secured the Standard Edition (saving up xD) to make sure I'm ready once it goes live. Also looking forward to get Overwatch but that'll be on hold atm. =)


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 21, 2015)

Grim Fandango Remastered is on my backlog list.  I'll get to it eventually though!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 21, 2015)

so ... FC4 is good

the only moment when i like to see a eagle is when i am riding the buzzer...
 

that one got me laughing for quite a bit ... mostly because i have the same sign in my house ...


all setting to the max ... cutscene 60fps regular gameplay in the 100'ish yep ... definitely good

talk about photo-realism
 
the faces are so ... lively ... tho ... in the choice for the balance of power ... both end would not suits me ... (i know already, but don't want to spoil, in case someone has his 1st play-trough )


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Nov 21, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Grim Fandango Remastered is on my backlog list.  I'll get to it eventually though!


Take a look at Humble Bundle store xd i got it there for 3,49€ weeks ago XD.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 21, 2015)

Capitan Harlock said:


> Take a look at Humble Bundle store xd i got it there for 3,49€ weeks ago XD.



Thanks. I already have it, it's just one I have not gotten to yet.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Nov 23, 2015)

FALLOUT 4, FALLOUT Shelter (Android), STAR WARS: Republic Commando (With 1080p option), Sleeping Dogs, Subnautica, FALLOUT 1 & 2 (Replaying), The Witcher 2 & 3 (Need to finish 2 before I venture to 3), and some others with BlueStacks.

Many I already own on disc, bought from Kinguin, was gifted, and more.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 25, 2015)

*SPINTIRES*

I won it on a Giveaway here on TPU off @...PACMAN... 

picking up logs in a Russian forest and other fun stuff






http://zippy.gfycat.com/IgnorantDependableGermanspitz.webm

Tons of super squelchy mud, lovely graphics, it is a bit slow and probably a bit tedious, but i like it, i like it a lot.







If you get stuck you can winch yourself out 







LUNACY AND LUMBER can life get any better..................


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Nov 25, 2015)

Yet to try my copy @CAPSLOCKSTUCK  but may well do, looks good fun


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 25, 2015)

I beat Car Mechanic Simulator 2015 for the THIRD time and this time, I backed it up.  Never again!

Playing FortressCraft: Evolved for a little bit longer as I finish some TV recordings.  Next?  I dunno.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 25, 2015)

...PACMAN... said:


> Yet to try my copy @CAPSLOCKSTUCK  but may well do, looks good fun




dont expect me to come and tow you out, i am usually too busy scaring the pigeons with the horn on my logger !!!


----------



## denixius (Nov 25, 2015)

I was playing Star Wars Battlefront, but when Total War: Attila – Age of Charlemagne Campaign Pack announced, I'm starting to play Total War: Attila.  Not for current hype, just I'm trying to don't forget to play Total War games.


----------



## Octopuss (Nov 25, 2015)

I bought Spintires recently and am holding off, because the game is supposed to get official modding support very soon.


----------



## denixius (Nov 25, 2015)

Octopuss said:


> I bought Spintires recently and am holding off, because the game is supposed to get official modding support very soon.


I never played Spintires before. Also I don't understand what kind a game is this.  Is there anything good you can say about the game. Exclude you mentioned this post.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 25, 2015)

wolfaust said:


> I never played Spintires before. Also I don't understand what kind a game is this.  Is there anything good you can say about the game. Exclude you mentioned this post.



Why i like this game.

1. it was a gift
2. its better than watching tv
3. its better than arguing with my wife for the evening
4. its better than wasting time trying to find people on the www of lower intellect/wealth/social status than myself and picking on them.

and mainly because like any other good game, it is bloody good fun, we laughed out loud, yep even my wife, literally doubled up laughing because a truck was stuck in the mud.


----------



## denixius (Nov 25, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Why i like this game.
> 
> 1. it was a gift
> 2. its better than watching tv
> ...



Okay. I will search deeply this game.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm playing fallout 4 on PC  and wwe 2k16 my career mode on Xbox.  Wwe has a 15 year career so I'm just slowly going for the other belts and levelling my character up   BTW I chose a user created Vampiro  for my character


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 30, 2015)

AlienIsGOD said:


> I'm playing fallout 4 on PC  and wwe 2k16 my career mode on Xbox.  Wwe has a 15 year career so I'm just slowly going for the other belts and levelling my character up   BTW I chose a user created Vampiro  for my character



WWE All-Stars is the best wrestling game to come out in the last decade. I like the UFC games too. RIP THQ.

this is terrific lol










I finished Fallout 4 and started playing the PC version of Rocket League.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 30, 2015)

BumbleBee said:


> WWE All-Stars is the best wrestling game to come out in the last decade. I like the UFC games too. RIP THQ.
> 
> this is terrific lol
> 
> ...



i've yyet to try WWE All Stars


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 30, 2015)

AlienIsGOD said:


> i've yyet to try WWE All Stars



it reminds me of WWF Superstars
















it was even bundled with an arcade stick






I hope this game gets PS4/Xbox One backwards compatibility.


----------



## GoldenX (Nov 30, 2015)

Pokémon Emerald on my tablet xD.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 1, 2015)

My gaming options went from unlimited (Radeon R9 290X, RMA'ing for noisy fan) to theoretically limited (Radeon HD 5670, beep codes because of UEFI motherboard) to extremely limited (Intel HD 530).  I hope I can play Convoy.  If HD 530 can't handle that, I think I'll be putting a 1000 piece puzzle together. 


Edit: Looks like Convoy will work.  My apologies to the puzzle.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 1, 2015)

I ... got tempted ... and didn't resist.

Next in line: The Witcher III: Wild Hunt

bonus surprise : the retail box is the GOG version  and a lil' paper inside saying all 15 DLC are free no matter what edition you have (mine is the 2 box 4 DVD + OST )

tho that remind me i have to finish the 1st and 2nd ... (i have the Collector ed. of the 2nd and STEAM version of the 1st )


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 1, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> I ... got tempted ... and didn't resist.
> 
> Next in line: The Witcher III: Wild Hunt
> 
> ...



A piece of trivia: CDPR actually has sold more copies through GOG than Steam, so all that money stays in house.  That's why I bought mine from them.  I believe in supporting great studios fully.  Anyway, you'll enjoy it!  It has become my favorite game of all time.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 1, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> A piece of trivia: CDPR actually has sold more copies through GOG than Steam, so all that money stays in house.  That's why I bought mine from them  I believe in supporting great studios fully.  Anyway, you'll enjoy it!  It has become my favorite game of all time.


thanks buddy for my 3000th thanks received  and as it's from you: it's an honor (WHAT? I AM PEDANTIC? n.o. w.a.y.!  )

well i am glad the retail box is GOG and didn't bought it on steam ... i like de-materialized buying ... but for some "legends" i need the retail box for "trophy display" on my Shelf  just like for FC4 Skyrim Oblivion TW2 or even movies (i have a lot on my HDD or thumbstick but i still like seeing my Collector Nr 0000725 of Appleseed or Black Lagoon: RBT ahah... )


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 1, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> for some "legends" i need the retail box for "trophy display" on my Shelf



I'm the same way.  I will continue to be old-school and continue to buy boxed version of really big games till they don't make them anymore.


----------



## akira (Dec 1, 2015)

Currently (replaying) Fable 2. I'd forgotten how much fun it was, hoping for a great Fable 4.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 1, 2015)

I'm currently in hour 9 of Wolfenstein: The New Order, chapter 9 or 10 I think.  I hear there are 60 chapters, so I will be at it awhile. I'm actually loving this game!

It's actually quite difficult if you just run and gun.  Stealth in alot of areas ensures much higher survival rates. That's ok, because I prefer stealth, and it actually works in here!

Screenies to follow this evening.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Dec 1, 2015)

Im playing Shadow Warrior and with a friend Diablo 3 with the reaper of souls expantion and is great XD.
When i finish Shadow Warrior i have to play Killer is Dead and Metal Gear Rising Revengeance .


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 1, 2015)

Star Citizen (well ... TWIII will wait a lil more) i wanted to explore the added "planetside demo", hum ... if the PU and the game goes in the right direction ... that might be g.o.r.g.e.o.u.s once finished 
     

a lot of people running around ... driving some Greycat (and trying to roll over the one that run or walk ... ) and also a funny slogan in a weapon shop  (fitting ... )


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 2, 2015)

OK, some Wolfenstsin: The New Order screenshots.











Easter Egg!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 2, 2015)

@rtwjunkie 
The last pic looked just like my happiest image of Margaret Thatcher, the UK's one and only female Prime Minister, many of us would like to have done made her face look like that.

She stopped all the likkle school kiddies getting free school milk....bloody bitch

"Thatcher , thatcher, milk snatcher"....i hated her from then on. I was 5 in 1971......bitch.


Sorry, i have been playing Assetto Corsa today.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 2, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> If HD 530 can't handle that, I think I'll be putting a 1000 piece puzzle together.



I've heard of these _puzzles_ you speak of. Are those the things you do with your hands? 



rtwjunkie said:


> I'm currently in hour 9 of Wolfenstein: The New Order, chapter 9 or 10 I think.  I hear there are 60 chapters, so I will be at it awhile. I'm actually loving this game!
> 
> It's actually quite difficult if you just run and gun.  Stealth in alot of areas ensures much higher survival rates. That's ok, because I prefer stealth, and it actually works in here!
> 
> Screenies to follow this evening.



I'm glad to hear you liked it. I picked it up recently, unsure if I'd keep or if it would find a new home, but I'm considering it for myself. The screens look good, better than the Wolfenstein from a few years back.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 2, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I've heard of these _puzzles_ you speak of. Are those the things you do with your hands?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad to hear you liked it. I picked it up recently, unsure if I'd keep or if it would find a new home, but I'm considering it for myself. The screens look good, better than the Wolfenstein from a few years back.



Well, regarding that, there a little homage paid to the original in this game.

And definately DON'T get rid of it! It's fun, fun, fun! You can stealth, slice dice, shoot and blast! It has it all.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Dec 2, 2015)

rtwjunkie....

That easter egg wouldn't make a bad wallpaper?

,

Liquid Cool


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 2, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I've heard of these _puzzles_ you speak of. Are those the things you do with your hands?


I thought it was with my face?  Now I'm all confused.


----------



## agent00skid (Dec 2, 2015)

X3: Terran Conflict.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 2, 2015)

listening to the Witcher III OST ... while i install it via GoG Galaxy client ... (dunno even with the all 4 DVD i prefer downloading the 34gb needed ... a STEAM/Origin/Uplay reflex i guess  ) that OST is pure gold! ...

i forgot i had other GoG games (except Aquanox and Aquanox 2 ... since i bought them for my Alpha, but i never installed the GoG client)


ok... now a offline game, if i try to launch any online game, that download will screw my ping  hum ... oh well Skyrim or Wolfenstein: the Old Blood will do the tricks

edit ... funny i wanted to do a weird char for Skyrim ...well she's not so weird (i forgot that i had a Breton/elf preset  ) UnBleak ENB  and also KS Hairdo HDT!




talk about precision shot ... not an arrow in the knee and also a makeshift tripod


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Dec 4, 2015)

Updated Warframe for the release of the 2nd latest Frame after Wukong... called the Ivara. Also requires the hard-to-get Nitain Extract (only available on Alert specific missions). Now farming the parts & materials. Hopefully RNG don't stop me from getting her.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Dec 5, 2015)

Update: gotten the materials needed. All that's left is to craft it... which takes me 36 hours to make the helmet, chassis & systems + another 72-long agonizing hours to make the complete set ==lll all in the name of raising my Mastery Rank. wish me luck.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 5, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> *SPINTIRES*
> 
> I won it on a Giveaway here on TPU off @...PACMAN...
> 
> ...



Well I'm having problems now and then to winch myself out at certain places, and do not have a stronger vehicle at that time to help me out


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 5, 2015)

Bought The 7th Guest (+11th Hour) recently on steam for nostalgics, I bought this game back in the days for my CDi player (still have it).
I must say that it looks much better on the TV with CDi player....


----------



## LightningJR (Dec 5, 2015)

My buddy gave me a beta key for Paladins, we played for a while. Decent. Similar to Overwatch/TF2/BattleBorn.. Weak char selection though, not sure if more will be added.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSmttcZ03BJQUme33Erh6nA?&ab_channel=PaladinsbyHi-RezStudios

https://www.paladins.com/


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm on an R9 270 now so I can finally play real games.  To everyone that tries to play 3D games on HD 530, my condolences.

I think I'm going to play FortressCraft and get caught up on TV programs.  I think I'll go from there to replaying Tales from the Borderlands.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 5, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> Well I'm having problems now and then to winch myself out at certain places, and do not have a stronger vehicle at that time to help me out







i have won too many games on TPU to come and help...........sorry, busy !


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 5, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i have won too many games on TPU to come and help...........sorry, busy !



I have to help myself anyway, since I never play games online


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 5, 2015)

I could help.  What map are you on and what difficulty?


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 5, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I could help.  What map are you on and what difficulty?



Thank you @FordGT90Concept  but I'm not playing spintires at the moment, but I will try again later.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 5, 2015)

XXXth time ... Sovngard ... not for mortal ... too bad so sad ... it looks beautiful once the little Alduin is gone ... 
oh well on that play through i did the main quest and no side quest  now i can focus without the threat of the world eater (altho +200% dragon spawn is not a bad thing ... considering i have a mod for dragons   ) 

  

that mod i mean 
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mod...ajax/modimages/?id=71473&user=1&gid=110&pUp=1
they got some very beautiful dragons...like those 3


----------



## Frick (Dec 5, 2015)

New patch for Aurora, so big it bumps the version number up to 7.0! Download here, patch notes here. I'm positively giddy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Beats the Fallout 4 crapfest by AU's.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 5, 2015)

Finished Wolfenstein: The New Order.  Totally loved it!

Moved on to Assassin's Creed: Syndicate.  This game is totally fun, and indeed a breath of fresh air in the series.  I am actually ENJOYING an AC game instead of grinding my way forward through it!


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 5, 2015)

checking out Season mode for the achievements


----------



## manofthem (Dec 5, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Finished Wolfenstein: The New Order. Totally loved it!



Great to hear. I think I'll be hitting this next up, if I ever get time to game again


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 6, 2015)

Loving my new Besiege tank base:




HULK SMASH!


Here's the old version (with bird swatter equipped):




It could never pop a wheelie. 

They're actually about the same size.  The new one isn't quite as wide though.  New design is also 100 parts versus 300 in the old.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 6, 2015)

Mixing it up between Star Citizen PTU 2.0 and Elite Dangerous Horizon's 2.0 Beta primarily, and trying Rust again after never really trying it when it first came out (though I kinda wanna try Ark...waiting for sale...). I could honestly do without the mp aspect of Rust...I suck too much! lol.

No screens...sorry folks!


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Dec 6, 2015)

update from Warframe: another 28 hours till Ivara is complete. =D


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 6, 2015)

Too tired to get into something new so I compromised: listen to X: Rebirth soundtrack while playing Fortress Craft: Evolved. XD


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Dec 9, 2015)

got Ivara, overdue by a few hours. Will post some screenshots tonight. Weapon of choice will be decided.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 9, 2015)

I've been playing way to much Battlefront.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 9, 2015)

Playing X:Rebirth.  My impression so far is "eeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhhhhh????????"


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 9, 2015)

Playing Fallout 4 but mainly messing about with settlements trying to hold off story playing until I can make it beautiful like Skyrim (in it's own way). After work from time to time I'll play Rocket League with my roommate. From time to time I'll hop on Descent Underground to see what updates have brought to the game. Trying to go slow with certain things I know I'll sink a lot of time into as I want to play newer games (like AC:S) in 4k on better graphics cards. Tomorrow Fallout will get put on hold for Lightning Returns on PC (that is of course unless they botched performance like the original release of 13 on PC).


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 9, 2015)

currently trying Armored Warfare ... since i was playing Skyforge from My.com and i got the notification for the open beta, i thought why not (plus it use Crytek engine ... ) well i take that one over world of tank anytime (i tried both now)
kinda like the more modern setup from it ... plus they have Mowag Piranha based tanks (like the MGS Stryker) and Mowag being Swiss (albeit being sold to Bombardier Canada) well ... that's a bonus  (i served on the 8x8 piranha HMG 12.7mm as a Panzerfaust soldier, and also as a platoon sniper later, during my army service  )

the MGS Stryker on a 8x8 Piranha chassis is on the right 

kinda tempted by the collector ed. just to support the game even if it's in open beta, as a bonus the lowest bundle have the Mowag Taifun II, i was 1 year old when they discontinued that project  and my father saw it in test 




update, well a fully upgraded M113 is fun to play with


----------



## Ebo (Dec 9, 2015)

Right now Im playing AC Syndicate and really enjoying it it


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 10, 2015)

i guess i know what i will be playing next ...


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 10, 2015)

Ebo said:


> Right now Im playing AC Syndicate and really enjoying it it


Ohhh stop it, I'm trying to hold off on that. Last I tried SLI support was pretty terrible but I keep hearing good things about it.


----------



## lonewolf (Dec 10, 2015)

Right now I am mostly playing Americas Army and Diablo 3


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 10, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> i guess i know what i will be playing next ...
> View attachment 69929



You're going to enjoy it!

@PP Mguire the good things you keep hearing about AC: Syndicate ard true!  I have never had this much fun in an AC game.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 10, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> @PP Mguire the good things you keep hearing about AC: Syndicate ard true!  I have never had this much fun in an AC game.


and i know i will have to get AC: syndicate ASAP 

also for @PP Mguire SLI issue are one of the cons that make me stay away from SLI ( or CFX) my last SLI was a GTX 580 ... well in your case your SLI is only a self satisfaction things, i get it? no way a dual or tri Titan X is nowhere useful or worth the money (unless you do some heavy computing, er... that doesn't require DPrecision)
happy was the time were a 3Dfx Vooodoo II SLI was in fact a useful and awesome thing 

edit 48" 4K ... oh well maybe useful in the end ... (altho a dual 980Ti would have been enough) well i get it why you name it "Univac" SLI Edition


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 10, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> ......
> 
> update, well a fully upgraded M113 is fun to play with
> View attachment 69927 View attachment 69926 View attachment 69928


wait to get X800m


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 10, 2015)

ne6togadno said:


> wait to get X800m


i just noticed that AW is from Obsidian Entertainment ... woof ... one more reason to prefer it over WoT 

you mean the XM800T ? i play Wöfli techtree for the moment i took the patton 48 and i need 120k credit for the XM800T, then i aim more for the wheeled Destroyer (where the Piranha 8x8 chassis is the most seen  ) and Leopard series
in Shishkin techtree only the Sheridan (ahaha i just noticed the Sheri has the Shillelag ATGM upgrade in the list ) M109 classic and M109 Paladin interest me ....  (the M109 for me is KAWEST)

the Patton has a iconic look i reckon


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 10, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> i just noticed that AW is from Obsidian Entertainment ... woof ... one more reason to prefer it over WoT
> 
> you mean the XM800T ? i play Wöfli techtree for the moment i took the patton 48 and i need 120k credit for the XM800T, then i aim more for the wheeled Destroyer (where the Piranha 8x8 chassis is the most seen  ) and Leopard series
> in Shishkin techtree only the Sheridan (ahaha i just noticed the Sheri has the Shillelag ATGM upgrade in the list ) M109 classic and M109 Paladin interest me ....  (the M109 for me is KAWEST)
> ...


ya xm800t
i dont pay much attention to names.
M41 and T-54 are nice tanks too (t-54 has notting in common with imba shit from wot).
when you have money buy all t2 tanks. you dont have limits in garage slots so you can get all tanks. with more tanks will be much easyer to farm 120k for t3 tech.
also dont forget to upgrade helipad and garage they give small % bonus credist but it is better then nothing


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 10, 2015)

ne6togadno said:


> ya xm800t
> i dont pay much attention to names.
> M41 and T-54 are nice tanks too (t-54 has notting in common with imba shit from wot).
> when you have money buy all t2 tanks. you dont have limits in garage slots so you can get all tanks. with more tanks will be much easyer to farm 120k for t3 tech.
> also dont forget to upgrade helipad and garage they give small % bonus credist but it is better then nothing


yep, i thought that also ... i already upgraded some part of the camp, oh well update day  will see later what it give (15h pm for me ) and the no limit slot in garage is nice to know, i am used to WoT and WoWs limited slots 
alright next path: get the LAV-50 and the others unlocking the XM800T 1st and then other T3 tanks once unlock objective filled

the Patton 48 hold also a good meaning for me ... it was the base for the Swiss Panzer 58 which turned out to be converted in Panzer 61 and 68 which gave the Zielfarhzeug 68 which was our practice target for the PzF 3-IT (we also got to shoot empty hull of the 68 model  )

since patch day ... then Riddick is the way for today


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Dec 10, 2015)

holiday season = spend more time on backlogs. Watch Dogs & Far Cry 4 for tonight.


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 10, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> and i know i will have to get AC: syndicate ASAP
> 
> also for @PP Mguire SLI issue are one of the cons that make me stay away from SLI ( or CFX) my last SLI was a GTX 580 ... well in your case your SLI is only a self satisfaction things, i get it? no way a dual or tri Titan X is nowhere useful or worth the money (unless you do some heavy computing, er... that doesn't require DPrecision)
> happy was the time were a 3Dfx Vooodoo II SLI was in fact a useful and awesome thing
> ...


Alas, I only paid for one lol. Last December I got impatient waiting for GM200 so I splurged on 2 980s (Newegg credit). At the time I had a Swift and it wasn't enough for me so when Titan X came out I jumped on one, the second one I bought by selling the 980s that were paid over a 6 month period and the 3rd was purchased for me in a way. I knew 980ti was coming but I would have had to wait 3 months and didn't want to. As it is, TItan X 2 and 3 way really isn't enough for 4k honestly. Most of the time two work out fine but when newer games come out I have to wait for a profile. It's definitely a major plus when it's all working right. For Pascal I'll more than likely be paying in full for two but anything to get better performance to push 4k.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 10, 2015)

PP Mguire said:


> Alas, I only paid for one lol. Last December I got impatient waiting for GM200 so I splurged on 2 980s (Newegg credit). At the time I had a Swift and it wasn't enough for me so when Titan X came out I jumped on one, the second one I bought by selling the 980s that were paid over a 6 month period and the 3rd was purchased for me in a way. I knew 980ti was coming but I would have had to wait 3 months and didn't want to. As it is, TItan X 2 and 3 way really isn't enough for 4k honestly. Most of the time two work out fine but when newer games come out I have to wait for a profile. It's definitely a major plus when it's all working right. For Pascal I'll more than likely be paying in full for two but anything to get better performance to push 4k.


Alas??? only paid for one of the 3 you got? that's what i call a deal ... unlike my country where a single 980Ti non ref cost a price nearer a Titan X MSRP (as a example my 980 Poseidon Platinum is 629chf which is the MSRP of a 980Ti  )

well i am on 1080p i might upgrade to 1440p or 1600p in a near future but 4k is still too much for me next gen might tel a different story tho

on topic: Riddick ... FREAKING LIKE IT! thanks again @happita and @rtwjunkie you were totally right (well i knew i would like it ... since Pitch black and Chronicle of Riddick are 2 of my fav movies of all time ...)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 10, 2015)

X: Rebirth is giving me thumb-hurt disease.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Dec 10, 2015)

Black Ops 3...
Honestly the best Call of Duty ever..
3 completely different games in 1


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 10, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> on topic: Riddick ... FREAKING LIKE IT!



Are you playing the first one, Butcher Bay, or Dark Athena?  

I wish they had promoted it better, because they really are a hidden gem, especially Dark Athena!  They thoroughly managed to capture the feeling of the Riddick universe.

The only thing that lacks is AI is frequently dumb.  But, no problem there, we'll just make most of them dumb human/machine mixes!


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Dec 10, 2015)

still running 1080p since the day I built my rig (Spring 2013). It's more than enough for gaming, watch movies & anime TV series. If I go more than FHD, some of my family members might get a little jelly. xD


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 10, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Are you playing the first one, Butcher Bay, or Dark Athena?
> 
> I wish they had promoted it better, because they really are a hidden gem, especially Dark Athena!  They thoroughly managed to capture the feeling of the Riddick universe.
> 
> The only thing that lacks is AI is frequently dumb.  But, no problem there, we'll just make most of them dumb human/machine mixes!


Dark Athena, i played Escape from butcher bay at a friends place ... so i might replay it ... after the sequel  i just wanted to see the 1st part up to when John get his dual blades in the lift  (i have a replica of those blades on a stand at home   )


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 10, 2015)

jmcslob said:


> Black Ops 3...
> Honestly the best Call of Duty ever..
> 3 completely different games in 1


I wouldn't go that far, but zombies is pretty fun and the graphics have actually changed IMO.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Dec 10, 2015)

Tons of games my friends have been sharing with me. I won't list them since there'd be around 100 titles.
Nothing ultra-weeaboo.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Dec 10, 2015)

screenie of Ivara frame: http://postimg.org/image/58m69woob/


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 11, 2015)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> screenie of Ivara frame: http://postimg.org/image/58m69woob/


hahahahahahahahahahahhahaha


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 11, 2015)

soon ... Giant: Citizen Kabuto !!! NOSTALGIAAAAAAAAA! free on GoG for 39hrs~ remaining ! SO FREAKING HAPPY!
http://www.gog.com/game/giants_citizen_kabuto

never been so happy since i got Dead space and Battlefield 3 free from EA on Origin

a oldie but a 300% goodie!


----------



## RCoon (Dec 12, 2015)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> screenie of Ivara frame: http://postimg.org/image/58m69woob/



I thought I might get dragged back into warframe because of my mental requirement to collect everything in that game. Looking at that hat THING I think I'll do without...


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Dec 12, 2015)

it took me a week to get the materials... the skill set is more of solo hunting than supporting allies. A little better than Loki frame IMO. it's a new frame after all... hopefully there is some variety of helmets as I kinda have a mixed feeling for the standard issued helm... odd but ok.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 13, 2015)

I thought I would put up some screens of AC: Syndicate.

Jacob and Evie Frye.  You can alternate playing between them.  Evie is a lot more fun!





Harry Green





Sometimes curiosity killed the cat Templar






From atop St. Paul's Cathedral


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 13, 2015)

I've been switching between Fortress Craft: Evolved, PAYDAY 2, and X: Rebirth.  I've mostly been playing Rebirth, trying to get some weapon mods in PD2 via the Side Jobs, and play Fortress Craft too when I'm listening to something.

There's only one thing you need to know about X: Rebirth to enjoy it: it is not X⁴.

I think Overkill has redeemed themselves from the COP and Blackmarket updates.  I reported a bug after Almir said they would make changes, a dev replied to the thread, and it was fixed inside of week.  Better COP rewards will take time to implement but I believe Almir that they're going to try to fix it.

Fortress Craft, there's a deposit of 14 million units worth of Titantium Ore in my way.  And previously, I thought 2 million was huge.


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 13, 2015)

Started playing Lightning Returns on PC yesterday.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 13, 2015)

So, I think I'm going to start over in X: Rebirth.  Reason: I want to scout Albion (first area) before it turns hostile.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 14, 2015)

Best bike game so far, any one else got it?  Just put an hour in........the first of many.


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 15, 2015)

By the way, for any die-hards out there, they just put out an Update to Tribes Ascend. My keyboard doesn't have any keys directly related to how shocked I was to see that news, so I'll just leave that there.

I did the update this morning, and after selecting and tweaking a class load, I went for a quick-join CTF, which auto-spawned me in an empty map after about a minute of waiting for bodies. Noone showed up, so I contented my self with trying to remember how to ski. Right off the bat, Where the Hell is My Energy Pack in Medium?? I do see the return of the ELF, and a few things that _sound _promising...

*sigh* I'm thinking it's a little too late, and definitely a complete train wreck of an update, but I'll probably jump in tonite to see if any of the old crew is still around at all...


/tag @Cvrk


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 16, 2015)

ahhhh!!!!!!! Black Desert ClosedBeta 1 is alive!!!!! And I'm not in it!!!!!   Fiiiiiiiiixxxxxxx itttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hellrazor (Dec 17, 2015)

Path of Exile. It's pretty good.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Dec 17, 2015)

Played Shadow of Mordor and Expansions. Have to say after being the badass ranger/wraith hybrid I can see why the Dwarfs give Elves all that grief. Celebrimbor is pretty combat weak by comparison and he just uses magic (read cheats/supers) to make up for his lack of prowess. Typical Elf, if you can't win a fair fight, cheat!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 17, 2015)

yogurt_21 said:


> Played Shadow of Mordor and Expansions. Have to say after being the badass ranger/wraith hybrid I can see why the Dwarfs give Elves all that grief. Celebrimbor is pretty combat weak by comparison and he just uses magic (read cheats/supers) to make up for his lack of prowess. Typical Elf, if you can't win a fair fight, cheat!



Glad you liked it!  They really did put out a good game that had a lot of worthwhile hours of play (100+).


----------



## Guitar (Dec 18, 2015)

Foosball: World Tour got released on Steam a few days ago I guess. Since it was cheap and I play foosball every day at work I picked it up. It's actually pretty fun. I also am always playing Rocket League and have started playing L4D2 lately again....but going back to CS:GO tomorrow.


----------



## flmatter (Dec 18, 2015)

@hellrazor   yup it is   I just got back into again after a long hiatus.  It is actually a lot of fun the higher your level is.


----------



## hat (Dec 18, 2015)

Saw this thread (again) and thought I'd mention I'm back on the PS2 again...

This time, with the power of Free McBoot! I haven't really done anything yet, but I'm in the process of saving my PSX games to image files and going through the process of getting them on my PS2 HDD, learning along the way... there's also emulators for at least NES and SNES that'll run on the PS2. Heh, emulating super nintendo with a PS2... seems insane.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 18, 2015)

eve online, bf4, football manager and occasionally some kerbal.


Trying to get back into warthunder


----------



## 64K (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm replaying Chronicles of Riddick: Escape From Butcher Bay. Some people keep bringing up great games from the past and making me want to play them again instead of playing my backlog of newer games (I'm looking at you @rtwjunkie). j/k I'm having fun with the game and that's all that really matters.


----------



## hat (Dec 21, 2015)

Got all my PSX games copied to my PS2 HDD and using POPSTARTER. The result is... disappointing. Most games don't run properly, if at all. I'm considering trying PS2PSXE as an alternative, but I heard it's not that great either. I saw some videos of it running, and FF7 is all jacked up, and Resident Evil looks like it runs really slow. At least there's still people working on it...

Evidently the whole issue surrounds the fact that when you load a real PS1 disc in the PS2, the PS2 basically works like a PS1 at the hardware level... but in order to run games off a hard drive like this, that function isn't available, so all you have to work with is the PS2 hardware working as a PS2. I wonder if anybody has tried to hack this. The functionality my PS2 has gained after installing Free McBoot astounds me... I'm sure there has to be a way to get it to work?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 21, 2015)

I've been playing an unhealthy amount of PAYDAY 2 (went from III-90 back to IV-90 in about two weeks).

I'm also back up to where I was in X: Rebirth and it is going much better having trade info at all stations.  I only had to wait a little bit to get Fusion Reactors.  The other 6 components were readily available.  I've also already captured 5 XL ships where at this point last time, I only captured 2.  I don't like how my PMC relation went from +16 to -20 but there's nothing I can do about that because it is scripted.


----------



## b214cm (Dec 21, 2015)

Just finishing Assassin's Creed Syndicate and will start Fallout 4.


----------



## SNM (Dec 22, 2015)

Assassin Creed Syndicate(Without Character Voices :-D)....Crysis 3...NFS MostWanted 2012.....


----------



## hat (Dec 25, 2015)

This morning I got around to learning the fine art of installing PS2 games to my HDD.

My PS2's functionality has expanded immensely. The ability to install these games to HDD is awesome, and I can do NES and SNES emulators too! The compatibility for PSX games on HDD (via emulator) is unfortunately not so good... but I do have the disc drive, after all. I wanted faster load times, better playability and not having to rely on the integrity of my discs or the PS2 optical drive, but for PSX that seems mostly a no-go. Some things do work great on it, though.


----------



## hat (Dec 26, 2015)

Whew, got all my PS2 games installed to HDD. Tried FHDB instead of FMCB (same software basically, one runs off the memory card, one off the hard drive) without much success. Some things appear to be broken, or at least in need of more googling and configuration thereafter. I wanted to keep the software off my memory card to save space on it and to run it off the faster HDD, but it seems too troublesome. I guess I'll just go off the memory card, seems most do it that way and is probably the most supported way of doing things considering slim PS2 can't use a real HDD setup. If I run out of space I'll just search ebay for one of the 64MB cards... but I'll keep FMCB on my standard 8MB just in case.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 26, 2015)

64K said:


> I'm replaying Chronicles of Riddick: Escape From Butcher Bay. Some people keep bringing up great games from the past and making me want to play them again instead of playing my backlog of newer games (I'm looking at you @rtwjunkie). j/k I'm having fun with the game and that's all that really matters.


AYE! i do too! and IT IS a GREAT GAME!!!

well got on Tera again ... Brawler ... FUN! i enjoy it almost same as Guner or Reaper ... (yeah i know i love thermonuclear firework op classes ... shame on me, tho i still play Zerk/war/sorc )


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 26, 2015)

I sort of finished X: Rebirth.  That last story mission was pretty disappointing gameplay wise because they task you with doing something your pathetic little fighter can't do (destroy a station module).  Basically I just screwed around assuming the story-related capital ships would come, which they did, and the story progressed from there. It's disappointing because they literally could have just commanded you to go to this zone and stay alive.  Ended with a thud, it did.  I still like it all around and there's a few things I need to do yet before I take it out the "Must Play" category.  X3 is still way better though.

Right now I'm downloading The Witcher 3 (thanks again @pigulici) and trying to reach level 100 in Payday 2 (currently at 98).


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 26, 2015)

I've been buried for days with AC Black Flag.  Had to go back and see which is better, Syndicate or Black Flag.  i've changed my mind again, Black Flag edges it out.


----------



## hat (Dec 26, 2015)

Back to Killzone (PS2). I don't know what it is about this game... the feels, for some reason. I was disappointed when HDLoader didn't load it, but then I found out about compatibility settings. If I set "Kill HDL after launch" to yes, it seems to run fine. I find it odd that I would have compatibility issues with PS2 games on a PS2 in the first place, just because it's on the HDD, but at least it doesn't seem crippling.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 26, 2015)

Black Flag still hasn't reached a price I'm willing to pay. 

I reached level 100 in Payday 2 but I made a boo-boo.  I don't have $200,000,000 in my offshore account to turn infamous and I already respec'd all of my skill sets.  So now I'm at level 100 but I might as well be at level 0 until I come up with $12,000,000 more offshore account cash.  I wanted to get to level 0 and go back to X: Rebirth but I really need to grind for that offshore cash before I go back to X: Rebirth.


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 26, 2015)

Been playing Blops 2 Zombies with my gf. Not really a CoD person since CoD4 but it's a nice change of pace from Battlefield and Rocket League. Trying to get her off the controller and onto mouse and keyboard.


----------



## hat (Dec 26, 2015)

Also playing FF7. I played on PC for a while, then started it on my PS2. I did quite a lot on my PC save, so I used the power of Free McBoot yet again to get my PC save over to my PS1 memory card by copying it to a USB stick, then copying to PS2 memory card. I then tried to use the PS2 browser to copy to my PS1 card, but it said it couldn't be copied. I decided to check out my PlayStation save file by copying it from my PS1 card to my PS2 card, then looking at it with uLaunchELF (which can't view/access a PS1 card directly). It seems each PS1 save file lives in its own folder with a strange, extension less name. I created a directory in my PS2 memory card, copied my PC save into it, did some renaming, then used the PS2 browser again to copy my hacked up file over to my PS1 card, and it loaded up! A fun little experiment, and it helped me to avoid redoing what I already did on PC.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 31, 2015)

Door Kickers...and many doors I have kicked.  Pretty fun tactical shooter.  The random number generator screws me over 90% of the time though. 

I want to be playing Witcher 3 but, alas, I can't...yet.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Dec 31, 2015)

finishing backlogs on Hyperdimension Neptunia Re;birth 3 V Generation. Making way for lots of upcoming games for 2016.


----------



## TommyT (Dec 31, 2015)

Hey 

Wolfenstein new order
rise of the tomb rider 

both on my xb1


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 31, 2015)

Deserves another quotation
and by the 90s most of Britain felt the same

"" And here it is ""


CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> "Thatcher , thatcher, milk snatcher"....i hated her from then on. I was 5 in 1971......bitch.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 1, 2016)

I put aside Lightning Returns to wait for patches or some form of 4k fix. Currently installing FF14 to play with a buddy. Probably won't play long as I'm not a fan of MMOs and my work network probably blocks it, but eh something to do.


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 3, 2016)

If this just restricted to PC gaming or is all welcome?

O well, currently playing:
Divide by Sheep, Minecraft, Cities:Skylines on PC
Uncharted 3 on PS3
Xenoblade Chronicles X on Wii U


----------



## EzioAs (Jan 3, 2016)

This week, I spent over 20 hours playing AC Syndicate. Good game, most of the side quests/secondary missions are a lot of fun. Been playing them so much that I neglected the primary missions for a while. I'm still at Sequence 5. 
I think the devs are moving in the right direction for stealth. It still has its flaws and quirks but if they keep improving, it might reach the level of Splinter Cell or Dishonored.



rtwjunkie said:


> I've been buried for days with AC Black Flag.  Had to go back and see which is better, Syndicate or Black Flag.  i've changed my mind again, Black Flag edges it out.



My thoughts exactly. Syndicate is still a fun game and way better compared to Unity but Black Flag is still better.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 3, 2016)

Hospital Tycoon 'twas fun but short (8-10 hours).  It was a nice interlude from kicking down doors but...there's always more doors to be kicked! 






Edit: I discovered I'm on 44 of 84 missions and I've only done 1 out of 6 campaigns.  I'm not even half done!


----------



## flmatter (Jan 3, 2016)

funny gif @FordGT90Concept      thanks for the smiles

edit    I have been playing the crap out of Path of exile       higher levels and difficulty are proving highly addictive


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 4, 2016)

EzioAs said:


> Syndicate is still a fun game and way better compared to Unity but Black Flag is still better.



After putting in an uncountable number of hours on Syndicate and replaying Black Flag, I have been playing AC: Unity finally.

I have to agree, both are better.  It looks great, and actually plays at a smooth 59fps for me, so no performance issues.  I can't quite put my finger on it, but I think because it just feels clunky.  

Everything in the UI works great for the aforementioned two, but Unity just feels like a chore to use the UI, and the controls are not highly intiitive. Even the map just isn't up to par.  I wish I could exactly put my finger on what bothers me about it.  

Anyway, playing my way through Unity right now, and not having as much fun as Syndicate.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm up to 60 of 84.  Still a long ways to go.  Some of them go really fast and some of them go really slow.  There was one called "House Call: Norwegian Bikers" that took hours because there are four "operatives" on it, it's a big map, it has a second floor, and you have to finish it in under 70 seconds for the best score.  I got it all planned out so the first floor would go smoothly but you can never pre-plan the second floor.  The operative on the second floor would always kill at least one of my guys causing me to restart from the beginning.  I finally finished it when I decided the only way to win is to spam flashbangs. XD

The GIF is the exact opposite of what happens on that map.  There's a door with three to five guards immediately behind it.  The guy opening the door does so from the side and throws a flashbang in as he does.  The three dudes are standing right in front of the door and engage the hostiles inside the moment the door opens.  The hostiles die really fast but if one of those "operatives" are in there, one almost always dies.   After those hostiles are down, three would go left to clear one room each where one would go right to check to rooms and then they'd all rush for the stairs to the second floor.  It was a beautiful thing.

All 8 guys were assault carrying P90s.  Much pew-pew.  Very pew-pewing.


----------



## peche (Jan 4, 2016)

Bioshock 2 is so adddddddictive.... damn ! i cant stop playing it, 
and also playing Wow on the background and boring nights....


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 4, 2016)

Empyrion Galactic Survival ^^


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jan 4, 2016)

been playing Kerbal Space Program, have to say very fun in the beginning but really starting to get annoying now. When launching a complete 200 ton space station (not counting the 800 tons of fuel and engine to get it there) into orbit around kerbal, the mun, or the sun is easier than a simple rendezvous... much less building the station piece by piece in orbit... I think some laws of physics are being misinterpreted. Like seriously this behemouth should break apart just getting into space and rendezvous and docking using advanced computer systems should not be this hard.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 4, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> After putting in an uncountable number of hours on Syndicate and replaying Black Flag, I have been playing AC: Unity finally.
> 
> I have to agree, both are better.  It looks great, and actually plays at a smooth 59fps for me, so no performance issues.  I can't quite put my finger on it, but I think because it just feels clunky.
> 
> ...



I played AC Unity on the PS4 for about 10 hours and I got bored. The graphics are amazing. It does feel like I am actually in Paris during the revolution. But I am just going from place to place slashing bad guys. It suffers like every other hack and slash game. 

So I moved on to a game that actually requires some brains and turned to Kerbel. I finally landed on the moon! Can't get back to Earth though because I ran out of fuel. So back to the drawing board!


----------



## peche (Jan 4, 2016)

cannot wait to finish and start bioshock infinite


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jan 4, 2016)

I am replaying mass effect... well using DSR @5K + texture mod... and well... not bad... shame for nvidia that gedosato works more efficient than the built in DSR actually.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jan 4, 2016)

Easy Rhino said:


> So I moved on to a game that actually requires some brains and turned to Kerbel. I finally landed on the moon! Can't get back to Earth though because I ran out of fuel. So back to the drawing board!



nah just repeat the process with a slightly better/larger vessel to pick the kerbels up. Of course this is why I put a station in orbit around the mun so it's easy to do just that...except for I can't refuel or actually connect with it. Nearly smashed into it a few times though so progress.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 4, 2016)

Between relearning controls by going from HOTAS to Mouse + KB in space sims (SC and ED) along with my new addiction, Rocket League...that's really been so much more enjoyable than I ever imagined it would be!


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 4, 2016)

playing Transformers: Devastation






The Evil Within is next up on the old back log.


----------



## Dethroy (Jan 4, 2016)

Grim Dawn


----------



## AsRock (Jan 4, 2016)

peche said:


> cannot wait to finish and start bioshock infinite



Make sure the DLC ( the DLC that should of never been a DLC ) as that's were the game really gets to be fun.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 5, 2016)

AsRock said:


> Make sure the DLC ( the DLC that should of never been a DLC ) as that's were the game really gets to be fun.



I agree on the importance of the DLC, as it wraps up the whole series, but Infinite was a wild and fun ride all on it's own!


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 5, 2016)

Bioshock Infinite is a great game on it's own 

I cannot wait to play Ken Levine's new game. 2K is making a new Bioshock game but without Irrational.


----------



## xvi (Jan 5, 2016)

I tried Assassin's Creed: Syndicate, but had a crash to desktop shortly after the intro mission. I rarely have any luck with these "AAA titles".


----------



## EzioAs (Jan 5, 2016)

xvi said:


> I tried Assassin's Creed: Syndicate, but had a crash to desktop shortly after the intro mission. I rarely have any luck with these "AAA titles".



I did have some crash after the end of every sequence until Sequence 3 but it's smooth sailing afterwards.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 5, 2016)

Right now laughing at the moron trying to get into my Steam Account, my Mobile Authenticator keeps going off w/ new codes every-time they attempt to log-in


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 5, 2016)

EzioAs said:


> I did have some crash after the end of every sequence until Sequence 3 but it's smooth sailing afterwards.



For me it's practically one of the most flawless games I've played in a long while.

I'll admit though, I'm the oddball that rarely has a crash in any game, so I obviously ruin the statistics, LOL.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 5, 2016)

This one was particularly hard, so hard I exported the video of completing it (need to full screen because this map is huge):








I didn't take control of his facing until about 3 minutes in (you can tell because the motion isn't so scripted).  I waited way too long at the last go point because I wasn't sure if more were coming or not.

Edit: Here's the 8-man version for 3 stars (much shorter):








...and it shall rain flashbangs! Bwahahahahaha!11!!1

Two guys took all five hits (three on one, two on another) for the team.




DarthBaggins said:


> Right now laughing at the moron trying to get into my Steam Account, my Mobile Authenticator keeps going off w/ new codes every-time they attempt to log-in


It only generates a code if they get the password right.  I hope you changed passwords.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 5, 2016)

DarthBaggins said:


> Right now laughing at the moron trying to get into my Steam Account, my Mobile Authenticator keeps going off w/ new codes every-time they attempt to log-in





FordGT90Concept said:


> ...
> It only generates a code if they get the password right.  I hope you changed passwords.


Nop
code is valid 30 sec then new code is generated. what you see is app just cycling code every 30 sec
https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=8625-WRAH-9030#whyphone


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 5, 2016)

Mobile Authenticator plays no role unless they have your username and password correct.  Your credentials are already compromised but two-factor authentication is still denying access so your account isn't compromised.  Changing your password will stop the malicious logins until they get your password right again.


----------



## peche (Jan 5, 2016)

AsRock said:


> Make sure the DLC ( the DLC that should of never been a DLC ) as that's were the game really gets to be fun.





rtwjunkie said:


> I agree on the importance of the DLC, as it wraps up the whole series, but Infinite was a wild and fun ride all on it's own!


i just own Bioshock 2
the DLC: 
BioShock 2: Minerva’s Den >> $9.99 is missing on my library for now!





BumbleBee said:


> Bioshock Infinite is a great game on it's own
> 
> I cannot wait to play Ken Levine's new game. 2K is making a new Bioshock game but without Irrational.



For Bioshock infite i just have the game 
_This DLC lis is missing on my library:
BioShock Infinite - Season Pass >> $19.99 USD_
_BioShock Infinite: Burial at Sea - Episode One >> $11.99 USD
BioShock Infinite: Burial at Sea - Episode Two >> $14.99 USD
BioShock Infinite: Clash in the Clouds >>$3.99 USD
Bioshock Infinite: Columbia's Finest >> $3.74 USD _

So for this game [infinte] shall i purchase all games previusly listed? or just the season pass? sorry for such a noob question, didn't purchase the games on a bundle, Bioshock 1 was gifted by Bundle Stars  so i dind't get the games by franchise pack bundle, as i got Farcry 1, 2 & 3 with all their DLC's....


----------



## natr0n (Jan 5, 2016)

Playing old saturn games on emulators.


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 5, 2016)

Playing banjo kazooie. Never finished it when I originally had it back when I was around 12. Managed to get my hands on banjo tooie so now I'm determined to finish the first before I start the second!


----------



## AsRock (Jan 5, 2016)

peche said:


> i just own Bioshock 2
> the DLC:
> BioShock 2: Minerva’s Den >> $9.99 is missing on my library for now!
> 
> ...



This BioShock Infinite: Burial at Sea part 1 & 2. Season pass should give you those addons.

I would wait until a sale came around as those prices are disgraceful.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 5, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> This one was particularly hard, so hard I exported the video of completing it (need to full screen because this map is huge):
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I changed it, still found it funny either way, this is why I changed to the mobile auth vs an email just in case my email were to get compromised


----------



## AsRock (Jan 5, 2016)

DarthBaggins said:


> I changed it, still found it funny either way, this is why I changed to the mobile auth vs an email just in case my email were to get compromised



It's not all that hard to get peoples names and addresses with phone number these days,  just make sure your phone company is with holding that info and not selling it and it's not widly available, like when you go places like Newegg or a brick and mortar shop and ask for your phone number.


----------



## peche (Jan 5, 2016)

AsRock said:


> This BioShock Infinite: Burial at Sea part 1 & 2. Season pass should give you those addons.
> 
> I would wait until a sale came around as those prices are disgraceful.


correct ill wait.... also i am on the middle of bioshock 2 and have no DLC... so i'll finish the game, then start infinite, 


Spoiler: i need to try this ...


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm very cautious who I give my personal cell # to, mainly for business reasons since I only want clients and family getting in touch


----------



## Jborg (Jan 5, 2016)

I am such an idiot for not discovering this game until now..... What a fantastic idea having Cars, Nitrous and Soccer all in one game!

Been playing Rocket League for the last 2-3 days and found a new addiction lol. I play with a couple of my buddies in ranked matches.... Unbelievably fun, making me laugh my ass off as I play.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 5, 2016)

peche said:


> correct ill wait.... also i am on the middle of bioshock 2 and have no DLC... so i'll finish the game, then start infinite,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: i need to try this ...



Better start it after you have the DLC's, much better in one long run than split up.


----------



## peche (Jan 5, 2016)

AsRock said:


> Better start it after you have the DLC's, much better in one long run than split up.


well thats another option, otherwise, i had to finish farcry series too excluding farcry 4 which i don't have...


----------



## RCoon (Jan 5, 2016)

Kerbal Space Program meets Star Wars Episode I: Racer

Oh... and full VR support


----------



## AsRock (Jan 5, 2016)

peche said:


> well thats another option, otherwise, i had to finish farcry series too excluding farcry 4 which i don't have...



The DLC's in question are so connected to the main game i truly believe it's the best way.

Well FC series are not connected to each other.


----------



## peche (Jan 5, 2016)

AsRock said:


> The DLC's in question are so connected to the main game i truly believe it's the best way.
> 
> Well FC series are not connected to each other.


agreed, so when got done Bioshock 2 would start FC series...!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 5, 2016)

AsRock said:


> The DLC's in question are so connected to the main game i truly believe it's the best way.



Agreed. It's a shame they did it with the Infinite DLC's like they did, but you're right, they are virtually required to wrap the series up.  @peche I second that you need to get them before you finish Infinite.


----------



## peche (Jan 5, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Agreed. It's a shame they did it with the Infinite DLC's like they did, but you're right, they are virtually required to wrap the series up.  @peche I second that you need to get them before you finish Infinite.


as soon as i end bioshock 2 could start farcry ... or save some money for getting minerva's den....


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 6, 2016)

Probably the hardest solo to get...I finally got it after hours of trying with a crappy gun then, another day, trying for hours until I didn't fail:








Anyone trying to do that one, my condolences. 


I'm pondering trying to play Witcher 3 on R7 360 or wait until I get my 290X back.  I'm leaning towards wait.


----------



## laszlo (Jan 6, 2016)

playing fallout 4... yesterday killed BOS & nuked Institute... game is good but 2 long as i see and have 4 endings depending what you choose... not know if i'll try all endings as will take months... noticed it became repetitive and is kinda boring


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 6, 2016)

laszlo said:


> playing fallout 4... yesterday killed BOS & nuked Institute... game is good but 2 long as i see and have 4 endings depending what you choose... not know if i'll try all endings as will take months... noticed it became repetitive and is kinda boring


....

not sure how to reply about someone complaining that a game, from Bethesda no less, is too long.....


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 6, 2016)

Ahhzz said:


> ....
> 
> not sure how to reply about someone complaining that a game, from Bethesda no less, is too long.....



Normally it's people complaining that a AAA is 8 hours long.  Anytime you have a game that approaches or exceeds 100 hours you KNOW you got your money's worth!


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 6, 2016)

Ahhzz said:


> ....
> 
> not sure how to reply about someone complaining that a game, from Bethesda no less, is too long.....


Yeaaa, I'd say FO4 was too short and the main story not engaging enough. Like for some reason I didn't give a shit whether or not this guy found his son or not.

So I took my second Titan X to work to fold so now I'm playing my N64 in the living room. Gaining stars in Mario 64.


----------



## 64K (Jan 6, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Normally it's people complaining that a AAA is 8 hours long.  Anytime you have a game that approaches or exceeds 100 hours you KNOW you got your money's worth!



As long as the 100 + hour of content is mostly enjoyable and not just dragged out. I haven't played a ES or Fallout game that I didn't enjoy my time with yet. I hope Fallout 4 isn't the first.


----------



## Musician (Jan 6, 2016)

Playing Heroes of the Storm xD Let's rock


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 6, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> Yeaaa, I'd say FO4 was too short and the main story not engaging enough. Like for some reason I didn't give a shit whether or not this guy found his son or not.
> 
> So I took my second Titan X to work to fold so now I'm playing my N64 in the living room. Gaining stars in Mario 64.



I agree on this, I think part of the reason for that is the way they changed (f... up) NPC conversations with those silly 'Sarcastic' Yes/No options. It's a great way to destroy immersion and attract the gamer with a short attention span. It makes me wonder whether Fallout 5 will come with a Zombie mode *wink*, but the console decline has definitely set in here.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 6, 2016)

Vayra86 said:


> I agree on this, I think part of the reason for that is the way they changed (f... up) NPC conversations with those silly 'Sarcastic' Yes/No options. It's a great way to destroy immersion and attract the gamer with a short attention span. It makes me wonder whether Fallout 5 will come with a Zombie mode *wink*, but the console decline has definitely set in here.



RPG are my favorite genre.  It makes me glad that I didn't jump on it....it sounds as if the actual roleplaying has been seriously nerfed.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 6, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> RPG are my favorite genre.  It makes me glad that I didn't jump on it....it sounds as if the actual roleplaying has been seriously nerfed.



Well the good old Fallout _lore_ is still in there, you can still spend hours reading notes you find and diaries and terminals etc and they still offer those funny and engaging looks into 'how life was' or some bizarre experiment and whatnot. But there are no real RPG like demands from the player, you can run and gun through the whole game and not be too bothered with story or immersion at all. It's a shame really.

A few dozen cosmetic outfits don't count as roleplaying to me either...


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 7, 2016)

Not technically playing, but will be "in" my Ark server. Last patch completely F'd up a lot of things because they went on a nerf spree. For some reason this corrupted my Ark server saves and now everybody needs a fresh start with all of our stuff gone. Not too happy about that and might shut down my Ark server until release.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jan 7, 2016)

finally figured out rendezvous and docking in ksp...trouble is I also discovered the alt-f12 menu and it seems a bit more fun right now. Like all engine no mass = .25 light speed. Now I'm sad there is just the 1 solar system. I'm sure I'll get back to the more serious stuff soon but somehow strapping a kerbel to 100 tiny engines, enabling unlimited fuel and pointing him at the sun just makes me smile.


----------



## peche (Jan 7, 2016)

bioshock 2 gets better and better.... those bitchy big sisters are pretty hard !


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jan 7, 2016)

peche said:


> bioshock 2 gets better and better.... those bitchy big sisters are pretty hard !


and the fact that you can literally drill them to death is not lost on me.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 8, 2016)

Currently in the process of training my very own MegaHAL from a Star Trek TNG Data .trn file. Things are going "well".


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 8, 2016)

Taking a break from AC series, both Black Flag and Syndicate are about 80% complete.  Decided to finally dive into one seriously backlogged game: Dreamfall- Chapters.  Enjoying it so far!


----------



## CounterZeus (Jan 8, 2016)

Finished up last story dlc of shadow of mordor. I logged 32 hours and the game became very repetitive at +-20h in.
Next to my obvious dota 2 addiction (clocked almost 3200 hours now), I want to level my perks to 25 (atm: commando 25 - support 25 - gunslinger 19 - medic 16 - firebug 10 - beserker 5 - demo 5) in killing floor 2 and finish the new maps on hell on earth and one old map.
I also bought Final Fantasy XIII and XIII-2 pack for €9.99 this week, but I want to finish Tales of Zestiria (10 hours in now) and maybe continue with Castlevania lords of shadow and still need to start the sequel and mirror of fate. My backlog is just getting bigger 

Not enough time for all of these I'm afraid, now Christmas holiday is over and I need to work again. On the 3DS I'm so far behind on pretty much all my RPGs (I play this on the train to work).


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 8, 2016)

CounterZeus said:


> Finished up last story dlc of shadow of mordor. I logged 31 hours



Daaaaamn....I hit 100 hours on one playthrough.  You must have been on a speedrun!


----------



## Toothless (Jan 8, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Daaaaamn....I hit 100 hours on one playthrough.  You must have been on a speedrun!


Yeah I saw you constantly on there trying to complete it. 

In other news..


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jan 8, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Daaaaamn....I hit 100 hours on one playthrough.  You must have been on a speedrun!


IDK his seems the same as mine. Granted I haven't gone for all the achievements. I tried for a few of the kill x amount of warchiefs in this amount of time with this amount of score, but got too annoyed. I can hit the time no problem or I can hit the points no problem, but pts and time is a no go.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jan 8, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Dreamfall- Chapters.  Enjoying it so far!



I am curious about this one too, tell here later about the game in few words!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 8, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> I am curious about this one too, tell here later about the game in few words!



I will do so once I get a bit further!  I'll include some screenshots too.


----------



## Octopuss (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm playing the shit out of Dying Light. Easily the best thing I've played since Skyrim. Not buying Fallout 4 was a wise choice.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 9, 2016)

I finished Door Kickers a few days ago (all 6 campaigns and all 82 missions) and have been playing This War of Mine since.  I can't stop thinking about Syria and Ukraine playing that game.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 9, 2016)

peche said:


> i just own Bioshock 2
> the DLC:
> BioShock 2: Minerva’s Den >> $9.99 is missing on my library for now!
> 
> ...



you definitely want to play Minerva's Den, Burial at Sea Episode One and Two if you're invested in the series.  buying the season pass should unlock all the DLC for Bioshock Infinite.



RCoon said:


> Kerbal Space Program meets Star Wars Episode I: Racer
> 
> Oh... and full VR support



are you going to keep the game a mystery?

does it play like banjo kazooie nuts and bolts? 



Jborg said:


> I am such an idiot for not discovering this game until now..... What a fantastic idea having Cars, Nitrous and Soccer all in one game!
> 
> Been playing *Rocket League *for the last 2-3 days and found a new addiction lol. I play with a couple of my buddies in ranked matches.... Unbelievably fun, making me laugh my ass off as I play.










rtwjunkie said:


> Taking a break from AC series, both Black Flag and Syndicate are about 80% complete.  Decided to finally dive into one seriously backlogged game: Dreamfall- Chapters.  Enjoying it so far!



not going to play Rogue?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 9, 2016)

BumbleBee said:


> are you going to keep the game a mystery?



I think it's the game a wrote a brief piece on NPU.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 9, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> I think it's the game a wrote a brief piece on NPU.



did you get all the sea shanties? 










this is my favourite Assassins Creed game post Ezio. I read somewhere there will be a Watch Doggies sequel Fall 2016 instead of the next AC game.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 9, 2016)

BumbleBee said:


> did you get all the sea shanties?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, I don't have them all. A couple in Havana have eluded me. I WILL though...no piece of code can defeat a human!

Yeah, it's my favorite, including Ezio era, with Syndicate maybe 2% behind.  The reason? Controls.  I feel from BF on, they have proper attention to normal keyboard operation, since I prefer m/kb.  Unity took a step back and made shit unintuitive again.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 9, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> No, I don't have them all. A couple in Havana have eluded me. I WILL though...no piece of code can defeat a human!
> 
> Yeah, it's my favorite, including Ezio era, with Syndicate maybe 2% behind.  The reason? Controls.  I feel from BF on, they have proper attention to normal keyboard operation, since I prefer m/kb.  Unity took a step back and made shit unintuitive again.



I don't play AC with keyboard like a crazy person 

I bet @FordGT90Concept has every shanty, feather, almanac page and collectible in that series hehe


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 9, 2016)

BumbleBee said:


> I don't play AC with keyboard like a crazy person
> 
> I bet @FordGT90Concept has every shanty, feather, almanac page and collectible in that series hehe


Yup (100% synced AC, AC2, ACB, ACR, AC3, ACL; haven't played any after Liberation yet because they're too expensive ), and I play with Xbox 360 controller.  The mouse is wonky in terms of targeting although there are some situations (like towards the end of AC2 during that festival) where I would switch to the mouse to first-person aim a shot.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 9, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Yup (100% synced AC, AC2, ACB, ACR, AC3, ACL; haven't played any after Liberation yet because they're too expensive ), and I play with Xbox 360 controller.  The mouse is wonky in terms of targeting although there are some situations (like towards the end of AC2 during that festival) where I would switch to the mouse to first-person aim a shot.



Black Flag is good. you will probably like the treasure maps and overworld. the protagonist isn't terrible either.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 9, 2016)

Isn't hard to beat the protagonist of AC3.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm achievement hunting in This War of Mine (only two left but one of them is highly random and requires starting a new game if you don't get it).

I'm also wondering where the !@#$ my R9 290X is.  I'm going to have to call PowerColor on Monday and raise hell.   They received it on December 4, 2015, and they promised to ship me one "this week," over a week ago.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 11, 2016)

I've put about 4 or 5 more hours into Dreamfall: Chapters.  I'm enjoying it...ALOT.

As most of you know, it's an adventure game that continues Zoe's story from Dreamfall: The longest Journey, so it's not heavy on action.  The graphics are excellent, and the screenshots seem to have lost half their fidelity in the making.  Although point and click on objects and people for actions and conversations, it is a complete WASD movement game.  

The story and plot are deep, and well written and definitely have me hooked! For being a community-funded game, they snagged really good actors; the voice-acting is top-notch!

You switch back and forth between playing Zoe and Kian (The Apostle).  Zoe starts out in a coma, from and you need to escape dreamland get her out of the coma.  Her portion so far has all played out in her real world, meeting the various people in her life for work and going to Therapy.

Kian's portion has been the most fun and has occupied 2/3 of what I have played so far.  He ends up in the resistance, and his portion of the story involves a lot of choices, which will mean consequences in further chapters.

@Ferrum Master: screenies!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 12, 2016)

Got all achievements in This War of Mine. Then I started playing Not A Hero...11 hours later, the game is finished with all achievements.  That game was a lot better than I was expecting. 

Hmm...I'm kind of thinking Terraria now and catch up on some recorded TV...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 12, 2016)

I continued to be amazed at the in-depth writing, character development, and voice-acting in Dreamfall: Chapters!  I wish I had not let it sit on my backlog since it released in November, 2014.  Maybe it was for the best though, since it's been an episodic release, as a series of books.  Book 4 was released a few months ago, and I believe Book 5 comes out soon.  I'm partway into Book 3.  I'll try to put up more screenshots tonight without doing any spoilers in case anyone wants to play it yet.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 17, 2016)

So I just finished The Last Remnant and holy crap:
37 hours: write a "Not Recommended" review complaining about how the combat sucks and the game is 99% combat-based.
38 hours: start using Cheat Engine (unlimited health, unlimited action points, enemy health reduced to 10) so combat is literally smashing "A" with turbo on and automatic QTEs enabled.
65 hours: finish game, revise review.

I'm definitely playing Oceanhorn next.

Oh, and my graphics card should be showing up Tuesday which will be a 400% increase in performance from the R7 360 I'm using now.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jan 18, 2016)

Maybe I should try terraria again. I burnt out on it last time.


----------



## scevism (Jan 18, 2016)

Im on Wolfenstein the old blood at the moment and a bit of grid 2 autosport.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 18, 2016)

played a bit of Giant: Citizen Kabuto (the most fun game i ever had on my Athlon XP build ahah the quotes from that game are pure fun), Aquanox (well at last they have a 1080p option) and Aquanox 2, i forgot how Aquanox 2 was beautiful ... specially in 1080p and all detail to max, at the time i had those 2 jewels my rig was not ... really up to the task 

also i am glad i've kept my GCK full playthrough save, on one of my 1st 512mb stick, heck still working 

feels like Descent under water ... just as i remembered it 





Also on list to buy on GoG if i don't find the CD-rom i had from it: Archimedian Dinasty ...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 20, 2016)

Finished Oceanhorn (all achievements) and beat Rogue Trooper.  Now I'm playing the GOG version of Act of War: High Treason.

I have the R9 390 so there is nothing stopping me from playing Witcher 3 but I'm leaning towards waiting until the last expansion is out for it.

Edit: Apparently Blood and Wine got bumped to as late as June. Maybe I shouldn't wait...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 20, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I have the R9 390 so there is nothing stopping me from playing Witcher 3 but I'm leaning towards waiting until the last expansion is out for it.



Why? Unless you play 20 hours a day, you'll just be finishing the main game or the first expansion by the time the second comes out.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 20, 2016)

I anticipate I'd finish the Witcher 3 game in 1-2 weeks and the first expansion in a few days.  It is entirely conceivable I'll replay it (I finished Witcher 2 no less than four times) though so overall, probably two months.

I like the complete experience where the game is truly finished which is why I can stand waiting.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 20, 2016)

You can consider it finished.  The expansions are entirely optional stories that are not part of the main story, other than being set in the same world.  Yes, they will add extra area to the maps, but are deliberately not meant to conflict with the main world.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 20, 2016)

Playing Worms 3D and the worms have got Welsh accents...


" What you doing Mun ?"


----------



## Octopuss (Jan 20, 2016)

I am not playing anything out of pure frustration from too many games bought this year and despite being unemployed, not enough time to give them all any serious time 
Wasteland 2 DC, Dying Light, Cities Skylines, and today Civilization 5 and Civ: Beyond Earth.
I do play Battlefield 4 semi-regularly though.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 20, 2016)

I seem to have hit an impasse with tomorrow's review title. For some reason my entire review is 100% completely opposite to what every single other news outlet has pushed out, and I don't understand, because the game genuinely feels catastrophically awful in every way.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 20, 2016)

RCoon said:


> I seem to have hit an impasse with tomorrow's review title. For some reason my entire review is 100% completely opposite to what every single other news outlet has pushed out, and I don't understand, because the game genuinely feels catastrophically awful in every way.



Wow, that's rough!  I guess this add credence to what I said the other day about you not sniffing glue or being paid off for reviews!?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 20, 2016)

RCoon said:


> I seem to have hit an impasse with tomorrow's review title. For some reason my entire review is 100% completely opposite to what every single other news outlet has pushed out, and I don't understand, because the game genuinely feels catastrophically awful in every way.



Be honest.

 (or take a bribe, like the others did... )


----------



## GoldenX (Jan 20, 2016)

League of Legends trough Wine over Archlinux with the open source drivers.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 20, 2016)

RCoon said:


> I seem to have hit an impasse with tomorrow's review title. For some reason my entire review is 100% completely opposite to what every single other news outlet has pushed out, and I don't understand, because the game genuinely feels catastrophically awful in every way.



Dragons Dogma?


----------



## Red_Machine (Jan 20, 2016)

Poker Night at the Inventory and Poker Night 2 on and off at the moment.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 20, 2016)

bubbleawsome said:


> Maybe I should try terraria again. I burnt out on it last time.



did you ever play Starbound?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 20, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> You can consider it finished.  The expansions are entirely optional stories that are not part of the main story, other than being set in the same world.  Yes, they will add extra area to the maps, but are deliberately not meant to conflict with the main world.


Ah, then maybe I should...right after High Treason stops kicking my ass. 



RCoon said:


> I seem to have hit an impasse with tomorrow's review title. For some reason my entire review is 100% completely opposite to what every single other news outlet has pushed out, and I don't understand, because the game genuinely feels catastrophically awful in every way.


Someone didn't line your pockets, that's why.  I feel the same way about Transistor.



BumbleBee said:


> did you ever play Starbound?


Terraria is the best in that genre.  Burning out in Terraria will inevitably lead to an even faster burn out in Starbound, Dig or Die, Signs of Life, Edge of Space, etc.


----------



## m0nt3 (Jan 20, 2016)

Giants Citizen Kabuto was amazing fun!  I am currently playing through Baldur's Gate EE then importing my character into BG2 SoA. Should take awhile.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 20, 2016)

I'm playing The Deadly Tower of Monsters and a little of Darkest Dungeon which is now officially out.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 20, 2016)

one pics say more than a thousand word ... so i will leave that one here 



 

well at last EU/NA serv seems to be less censored than CN servers ... and lower ping is always welcome   (i think it class me in "Tokyo Ghouls" manga fans ... it's a "alike but not totally" Touka Kirishima ... i obviously named her Touka  ) 


 

and now for a break ... hum ... Armored Warfare GCK AN AN2 RG TWIII or Skyrim ... muh ... hard to decide


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jan 21, 2016)

BumbleBee said:


> did you ever play Starbound?


I haven't tried it, is it any good?


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 21, 2016)

bubbleawsome said:


> I haven't tried it, is it any good?



I liked it. the creator was a sprite artist on Terraria.


----------



## EntropyZ (Jan 21, 2016)

Airfix Dogfighter for now, it's a game set in a house and you fly a toy looking airplanes that are WWII-ish to complete missions for Allies or Axis, You get some cool weapons later in the levels.

Halo: Custom Edition (since Anniversary isn't out for PC T_T, those graphics though), moar TESV:Skyrim and CS:GO.

Backing away from any online RPG's they quite literally aren't what they used to be in their glory days.

Finished Fallout 4 twice now, it's more like Fallout 3.5 as some say. I just wish the story was better, also....


----------



## Frick (Jan 21, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> I've put about 4 or 5 more hours into Dreamfall: Chapters.  I'm enjoying it...ALOT.
> 
> As most of you know, it's an adventure game that continues Zoe's story from Dreamfall: The longest Journey, so it's not heavy on action.  The graphics are excellent, and the screenshots seem to have lost half their fidelity in the making.  Although point and click on objects and people for actions and conversations, it is a complete WASD movement game.
> 
> ...



The Longest Journey is one of my all time favourites. I have Dreamfall TLJ but havent played it much. I will have to do so at some point, and that includes the episodes.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 21, 2016)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm playing The Deadly Tower of Monsters and a little of Darkest Dungeon which is now officially out.



Just started playing with tDToM, the VHS graphics setting is groovy but kinda hurt my eyes.

Also... got a pre-release review key of Bombshell, so next week's review won't publish until game launch time (Friday 29th at 9AM PST).

I've shot emails to Comcept and 2K, so hopefully we'll have release day reviews of XCOM 2 and Mighty No. 9 in the following weeks. Depends how generous people are feeling.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 21, 2016)

RCoon said:


> Just started playing with tDToM, the VHS graphics setting is groovy but kinda hurt my eyes.
> 
> Also... got a pre-release review key of Bombshell, so next week's review won't publish until game launch time (Friday 29th at 9AM PST).
> 
> I've shot emails to Comcept and 2K, so hopefully we'll have release day reviews of XCOM 2 and Mighty No. 9 in the following weeks. Depends how generous people are feeling.



I have only played 20 minutes of The Tower of Deadly Monsters and i'm not really impressed but I like the VHS/DVD setting under sound options 

I hope you get a review copy but it wouldn't surprise me if they went out weeks ago when Firaxis did their little press tour.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 21, 2016)

BumbleBee said:


> I have only played 20 minutes of The Tower of Deadly Monsters and i'm not really impressed but I like the VHS/DVD setting under sound options



Yeah, it feels a little empty. Great concept, rather amusing too, but the gameplay feels a bit ambiguous at the moment. I don't currently understand what the point in playing is besides getting to the top of the tower. Combat is a little bland too. It looked good on paper.

Not sure if I'll get XCOM 2. The Homeworld devs fobbed me off last week saying "not enough keys", whereas Interceptor are handing out review keys en masse for Bombshell. It varies wildly from publisher to publisher. I mostly try to deal with PR companies like Evolve or Indigo Pearl, easier to talk to.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 21, 2016)

RCoon said:


> Yeah, it feels a little empty. Great concept, rather amusing too, but the gameplay feels a bit ambiguous at the moment. I don't currently understand what the point in playing is besides getting to the top of the tower. Combat is a little bland too. It looked good on paper.
> 
> Not sure if I'll get XCOM 2. The Homeworld devs fobbed me off last week saying "not enough keys", whereas Interceptor are handing out review keys en masse for Bombshell. It varies wildly from publisher to publisher. I mostly try to deal with PR companies like Evolve or Indigo Pearl, easier to talk to.



controls are a little loose and gameplay a little dull


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 21, 2016)

RCoon said:


> The Homeworld devs fobbed me off last week saying "not enough keys",



Not enough keys? Seriously?  I can understand a seller running out of keys temporarily, because they only have so many keys at a time, but how can a dev or publisher not have enough keys? They control it and can make millions in no time?  

Sound more like they just don't want to give you one. SMH.  That's not a good sign for a game.  If you KNOW you have a good game, you want everyone writing a review, don't you?

BTW, you're referring to the upcoming Homeworld set on the desert planet?


----------



## Frick (Jan 21, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Not enough keys? Seriously?  I can understand a seller running out of keys temporarily, because they only have so many keys at a time, but how can a dev or publisher not have enough keys? They control it and can make millions in no time?
> 
> Sound more like they just don't want to give you one. SMH.  That's not a good sign for a game.  If you KNOW you have a good game, you want everyone writing a review, don't you?



Hey well, there are only 27 letters and 10 numbers and when they are gone the ARE GONE.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 21, 2016)

Frick said:


> Hey well, there are only 27 letters and 10 numbers and when they are gone the ARE GONE.



Ok....I'm confused then, how do they get enough combinations for games that sell millions? Scratching my head because it's still foggy and too early here to do math.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 21, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> how can a dev or publisher not have enough keys? They control it and can make millions in no time?



I don't fully understand how game key generation works, however I get the impression that publishers have to declare when a digital copy of a game is distributed to *anyone*, that includes reviewers. Technically they are distributing a product to a customer, so I wonder if they have to claim review keys in their sales figures. By that speculation, review keys may technically cost them money to generate.

Either that or its total nonsense and they can generate a near infinite number of keys for free if they wanted to. I've honestly no idea how it works. Maybe they have to pay for every key generated, or maybe they just didn't want a small website to cover it. I do link prior reviews when I email publishers to show the work I do. Perhaps they've seen some of my more negative approaches.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 21, 2016)

it's almost here


----------



## RCoon (Jan 21, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> you're referring to the upcoming Homeworld set on the desert planet?


Yeah Deserts of Kharak


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 21, 2016)

RCoon said:


> Perhaps they've seen some of my more negative approaches



This is probably it. And that tells me alot: They don't have supreme confidence in the product they made.


----------



## 64K (Jan 21, 2016)

Frick said:


> Hey well, there are only 27 letters and 10 numbers and when they are gone the ARE GONE.



Using the 26 letters of the alphabet and the numbers 0-9 with even a 10 character code there are 36^10 possible combinations or around 3,656 quadrillion possible combinations.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 21, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> This is probably it. And that tells me alot: They don't have supreme confidence in the priduct they made.



To be fair I don't expect CAPCOM to ever send me a review key after today.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 21, 2016)

I don't think Capcom will be around for long if they have to cut co-marketing deals with Sony to put out Street Fighter V


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 21, 2016)

64K said:


> Using the 26 letters of the alphabet and the numbers 0-9 with even a 10 character code there are 36^10 possible combinations or around 3,656 quadrillion possible combinations.



That's much more along the line of what I thought.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 22, 2016)

The hardest difficulty in Act of War: Direct Action plays like the easiest difficulty in Act of War: High Treason.  High Treason is brutal because it seems like you're always fighting on multiple fronts.  When you feel like you have one front secured, you notice another front has collapsed.  Then when you try to push an advantage, the AI always has something to counter it (most recent example was tanks getting bombarded to death by artillery, airspace covered by a plethora of turrets, and a constant stream of aircraft harassing everything on the ground).  I resorted to MRLS to take out their artillery, then suicide mission with Abrams to spearhead a path in with Avenger AA trucks with them to provide cover.  It worked but I lost dozens of vehicles and cleared out about the first half of the base but it was at a stand still because of the air cover and turrets.  Not to mention, the AI was rebuilding as fast as I was destroying.  I sent 6 B2s on a suicide run to level the headquarters...and that just barely worked.  Glad I finished the game...


I think I'm going to play some Fortress Craft Evolved and try to get caught up on some recorded TV.  Then I'm tearing into Witcher 3 either later today or tomorrow.




RCoon said:


> I don't fully understand how game key generation works, however I get the impression that publishers have to declare when a digital copy of a game is distributed to *anyone*, that includes reviewers. Technically they are distributing a product to a customer, so I wonder if they have to claim review keys in their sales figures. By that speculation, review keys may technically cost them money to generate.
> 
> Either that or its total nonsense and they can generate a near infinite number of keys for free if they wanted to. I've honestly no idea how it works. Maybe they have to pay for every key generated, or maybe they just didn't want a small website to cover it. I do link prior reviews when I email publishers to show the work I do. Perhaps they've seen some of my more negative approaches.


The declared value of each key is $0.  It's the subscription to use that you pay for.  If you contacted the developer and the developer says no more keys, that's because the publisher (whom generates the keys) cut the developer off.  The publisher telling you no more keys either means they're bullshitting you or that they allotted X number of keys for press review and those have been consumed--they're not giving anymore away for review.


----------



## Jborg (Jan 24, 2016)

This one screenshot below of Ark: Survival evolved sums up my motivation to continue to survive day to day on this crazy island. Seems they finally optimized this game so it actually runs smoothly..... although still very GPU demnanding... My GTX 970 sits at 98% usage the entire time in game.


----------



## Guitar (Jan 25, 2016)

If they have fixed performance I may go back to it...I hated playing at low settings and barely getting 30fps.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 25, 2016)

That was my biggest issue with the game. I haven't really played since September and I even host a dedicated server with 2 bases on the island. I hated the fact that a Titan X would get me 45fps max but the minute I started flying I would get drops into the single digits when loading another grid. I probably will not play it again until they've completely straightened the performance out. (To be fair I have put over 100 hours into it with low res and lowest settings which IMO is ridiculous).

So I picked up Phantom Pain finally and I've been enjoying it. 4 hours in and have only completely the first real mission. Ironically I've done more real gaming on my temp AMD setup than I did the past 4 months on my main rig.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 25, 2016)

There are pretty many games as project now for me.

Tomb Raider - never played this actually pretty much since I kept changing hardware pretty much, now I have 290 which runs smoothly everything maxed out
Broken Sword 1 - never played this on PS1, I love those old-school point & clickers
FNaF World - FNaF series were pretty interesting, so a RPG based on those is also interesting
Final Fantasy XIII - I've played over 200 hours on Xbox 360, but it just looks so much better on PC
Battlefield 4 - always need some online shooting
Fallout 4 - not much time to play this because of other games
Doom 3 BFG (Xbox 360) - haven't actually never finished Doom 3..


----------



## Toothless (Jan 25, 2016)

I need more friends to screw around with on League.

AP Blitzcrank, BRING IT.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 25, 2016)

9700 Pro said:


> There are pretty many games as project now for me.
> 
> Tomb Raider - never played this actually pretty much since I kept changing hardware pretty much, now I have 290 which runs smoothly everything maxed out
> Broken Sword 1 - never played this on PS1, I love those old-school point & clickers
> ...


I haven't played Lightning Returns yet as I waited to play it on PC. To my disappointed they have no support over 1080p with an FPS cap. Kinda crappy.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 25, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> I haven't played Lightning Returns yet as I waited to play it on PC. To my disappointed they have no support over 1080p with an FPS cap. Kinda crappy.


It's just.... so different than XIII and XIII-2, I've maybe played like 5 hours on X360.. Even XIII-2 was so different than XIII, but still somehow playable. LR is just out of my league.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 25, 2016)

With what little I did play and what I've seen I can agree, but I'll still play it when I can do 4k.


----------



## Jborg (Jan 25, 2016)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> If they have fixed performance I may go back to it...I hated playing at low settings and barely getting 30fps.





PP Mguire said:


> That was my biggest issue with the game. I haven't really played since September and I even host a dedicated server with 2 bases on the island. I hated the fact that a Titan X would get me 45fps max but the minute I started flying I would get drops into the single digits when loading another grid. I probably will not play it again until they've completely straightened the performance out. (To be fair I have put over 100 hours into it with low res and lowest settings which IMO is ridiculous).
> 
> So I picked up Phantom Pain finally and I've been enjoying it. 4 hours in and have only completely the first real mission. Ironically I've done more real gaming on my temp AMD setup than I did the past 4 months on my main rig.



Yeah that's basically the reason I stopped originally is because of the terrible performance. But they have really optimized the game well so far. I am able to run the game on normal mode, don't really need to use the Low Memory Mode like before just to make it run.

Im able to run comfortably on medium - high settings with an enjoyable 40-60fps


Also too, it looks like a lot of updates have happened to the game. There seems to be a lot more dino's around.


----------



## Prophecylife (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm playing coop Divinity: Original sin with my friend. Lot of fun. The only concern is that the quest system is hard to understand. (No marks on map etc.)


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 25, 2016)

Jborg said:


> Yeah that's basically the reason I stopped originally is because of the terrible performance. But they have really optimized the game well so far. I am able to run the game on normal mode, don't really need to use the Low Memory Mode like before just to make it run.
> 
> Im able to run comfortably on medium - high settings with an enjoyable 40-60fps
> 
> ...


Unfortunately it plays like ass for me still, annnnd my generators ran out of gas so my bases got raided lol.


----------



## Jborg (Jan 25, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> Unfortunately it plays like ass for me still, annnnd my generators ran out of gas so my bases got raided lol.



Interesting..... I assume with your specs your trying to max every little setting.

But honestly with a single GTX 970 the game is running pretty good. Not 60 frames constant, but very playable and enjoyable.

When I 1st started a couple months ago the game was a Slideshow on lowest settings.

If your interested in playing more, im level 25 with 2 of my friends in a private dedicated server. Theres maybe less than 10-15 total people who play on the server right now.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 25, 2016)

Jborg said:


> Interesting..... I assume with your specs your trying to max every little setting.
> 
> But honestly with a single GTX 970 the game is running pretty good. Not 60 frames constant, but very playable and enjoyable.
> 
> ...


I'm playing with all settings on lowest at 4k with resolution scale bar set to mid. Come out of my volcano and frames tank like they always have. The game runs like shit on my work PC too which is @ 1080p. I have fast flyers so the game just can't keep when I go from grid to grid. Too many draw calls way too fast. It's not so bad on land but if I come across any of our bases it takes a good 30 seconds to load everything. Kinda sad. 

I host my own server and have a regular slew of people that are on everyday. 3 admins for different time zones. I would love to rebuild my current base but with the way it performs just can't do it.


----------



## Jborg (Jan 25, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> I'm playing with all settings on lowest at 4k with resolution scale bar set to mid. Come out of my volcano and frames tank like they always have. The game runs like shit on my work PC too which is @ 1080p. I have fast flyers so the game just can't keep when I go from grid to grid. Too many draw calls way too fast. It's not so bad on land but if I come across any of our bases it takes a good 30 seconds to load everything. Kinda sad.
> 
> I host my own server and have a regular slew of people that are on everyday. 3 admins for different time zones. I would love to rebuild my current base but with the way it performs just can't do it.



Yeah actually I remember running around on a populated server and the structures were so large as I ran by them my game was rendering at like 1 FPS...

I would argue that's more of the games fault for not limiting the amount you can see... Anyways though. I play @ 1080p with all medium/high settings.


One positive thing I have noticed though is they seem to be very dedicated to updating the game. The difference from when I 1st played and now is pretty big. It used to run a lot worse somehow.

Hopefully - fingers crossed - by the time this is released fully they will have it running correctly with some new stuff.

Something's I would like to see is an option to maybe use a fishing pole, and maybe different levels of fishing poles for different kinds of fish.
(A bit surprised a survival game doesn't allow you to build a fishing pole)

Would like to see the option to be allies with other tribes.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 25, 2016)

Jborg said:


> Yeah actually I remember running around on a populated server and the structures were so large as I ran by them my game was rendering at like 1 FPS...
> 
> I would argue that's more of the games fault for not limiting the amount you can see... Anyways though. I play @ 1080p with all medium/high settings.
> 
> ...


Well if they limit what's being rendered within a certain amount of feet from the character then we're just going to have that old console style look where you can't see buildings and such and then they materialize out of nowhere 5ft in front of you. The issue is draw calls and they needed to implement their DX12 patch like 6 months ago. I've even gone as far as limit how many dinos can be spawned at a time just to see if that helped the performance but it doesn't really. Which sure, they do update it rather frequently but they keep adding things that are just stupid compared to actually fixing the performance of the game. I feel like they're the lawful evil to DayZ where they actually work on their game but never fix what needs to be fixed. Luckily for me my friend bought me the game so I could host on my server so I don't really care much if it just sits there for months without being played. Just really annoying when I get an admin call and need to hop into the broken game and fly across the map to help somebody or fix a cheated raid only to get constant lag spikes making my way around.


----------



## Jborg (Jan 25, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> Well if they limit what's being rendered within a certain amount of feet from the character then we're just going to have that old console style look where you can't see buildings and such and then they materialize out of nowhere 5ft in front of you. The issue is draw calls and they needed to implement their DX12 patch like 6 months ago. I've even gone as far as limit how many dinos can be spawned at a time just to see if that helped the performance but it doesn't really. Which sure, they do update it rather frequently but they keep adding things that are just stupid compared to actually fixing the performance of the game. I feel like they're the lawful evil to DayZ where they actually work on their game but never fix what needs to be fixed. Luckily for me my friend bought me the game so I could host on my server so I don't really care much if it just sits there for months without being played. Just really annoying when I get an admin call and need to hop into the broken game and fly across the map to help somebody or fix a cheated raid only to get constant lag spikes making my way around.



So is DX12 even available in Ark if your using Windows 10?

I wonder how the game runs on DX11 compared to DX12.


----------



## ERazer (Jan 25, 2016)

World of Tanks for me specially 4th campaign going on, when i need a break i play Project Zomboid


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 25, 2016)

Jborg said:


> So is DX12 even available in Ark if your using Windows 10?
> 
> I wonder how the game runs on DX11 compared to DX12.


No, they have been delaying that since August.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 25, 2016)

Ok so I picked up Dying light over the holiday sale and started playing it Saturday.. It's really good! I'm digging the fast pace parkour style game play. So, now I've started another game without finishing some of the other games I've started.. lol I still need to finish Farcry 4.. I just started Fallout New Vega a few months ago.. I started Ark: Survival Evolved.. Oh and I still need to finish GTA V.. lol I've been spending most of my free time playing with my Oculus rift and trying out all the stuff. I've been playing Elite Dangerous with it.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 25, 2016)

Mindweaver said:


> Ok so I picked up Dying light over the holiday sale and started playing it Saturday.. It's really good! I'm digging the fast pace parkour style game play. So, now I've started another game without finishing some of the other games I've started.. lol I still need to finish Farcry 4.. I just started Fallout New Vega a few months ago.. I started Ark: Survival Evolved.. Oh and I still need to finish GTA V.. lol I've been spending most of my free time playing with my Oculus rift and trying out all the stuff. I've been playing Elite Dangerous with it.


Well, I wouldn't play ARK until they release and iron out more issues. There's really no "finish" to it though.

Farcry 4, restart your game and just sit at the table.....trust me. 

I never finished GTA either, got bored REAL fast.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 25, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> Well, I wouldn't play ARK until they release and iron out more issues. There's really no "finish" to it though.
> 
> Farcry 4, restart your game and just sit at the table.....trust me.
> 
> I never finished GTA either, got bored REAL fast.



Yea, I'm going to have to restart FC4.. I tried playing it the other week and I've just forgot to much to start back where I left off. I hope Dying light keep getting better. The graphics are really good.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 26, 2016)

Didn't ask for a review key for Rise of the Tomb Raider (or at least I don't remember), but I got sent one all the same. That means _somehow_ I have to get a review of Bombshell out for release (Friday at 9AM PST) as well as a review for the new Tomb Raider _probably on the same day_.

Better take a day off work


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 26, 2016)

64K said:


> Using the 26 letters of the alphabet and the numbers 0-9 with even a 10 character code there are 36^10 possible combinations or around 3,656 quadrillion possible combinations.




I would recommend the Welsh alphabet......it has 28 letters.


A, B ,C ,Ch, D, Dd, E, F, Ff, G, Ng, H, I, L
Ll, M, N, O, P, Ph, R, Rh, S, T, Th, U, W, Y



Still trying to master MOTOGP 15.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 26, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I would recommend the Welsh alphabet......it has 28 letters.
> 
> 
> A, B ,C ,Ch, D, Dd, E, F, Ff, G, Ng, H, I, L
> Ll, M, N, O, P, Ph, R, Rh, S, T, Th, U, W, Y


meh
early cyrillic witrh 36 or gloagolitic with 41 can do it even better
but non can beat traditional chinese with ~47 000 

armored warefare if i have time (not that i have much latelly )


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 26, 2016)

@Luke Whitton


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jan 26, 2016)

Grinding levels & equipments in Blade & Soul (NA release). currently reaching lvl30 atm


----------



## Frick (Jan 26, 2016)

King's Bounty. Started with Legend, planning on moving on through the games in the coming months. It took a while to get used to the wonky camera, but now I sorta like it. Heroes light.

Also went back to the welsh conquest of the british isles in Crusader Kings 2. King of Brythonaid, Duke of Surrey.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 26, 2016)

RCoon said:


> Didn't ask for a review key for Rise of the Tomb Raider (or at least I don't remember), but I got sent one all the same. That means _somehow_ I have to get a review of Bombshell out for release (Friday at 9AM PST) as well as a review for the new Tomb Raider _probably on the same day_.
> 
> Better take a day off work



I'm looking forward to the Tomb Raider review, man! I enjoyed the last game. I played it in Nvidia surround and it was immersive, not as immersive as VR.. But climbing some of those mountains gave me a little acrophobia!.. lol I don't see me paying the $59 for it. So, I'll wait around for it to drop around $29. I don't usually go for third person games, but the last Tomb Raider did it very well. I'm a little bummed The Division is third person.. I watch a few youtube videos of it and it's nothing like the first time they showed it graphically wise. The graphics look pretty bad now. I hope they were just playing on lower settings and have a higher resolution setting. It reminds me of what they did to Watch dogs..


----------



## RCoon (Jan 26, 2016)

Mindweaver said:


> I'm looking forward to the Tomb Raider review, man! I enjoyed the last game. I played it in Nvidia surround and it was immersive, not as immersive as VR.. But climbing some of those mountains gave me a little acrophobia!.. lol I don't see me paying the $59 for it. So, I'll wait around for it to drop around $29. I don't usually go for third person games, but the last Tomb Raider did it very well. I'm a little bummed The Division is third person.. I watch a few youtube videos of it and it's nothing like the first time they showed it graphically wise. The graphics look pretty bad now. I hope they were just playing on lower settings and have a higher resolution setting. It reminds me of what they did to Watch dogs..



The Division is a bit weird. They've gone for the MMO shooting/damage model as oppose to the FPS/TPS damage model. Basically enemies in The Division take as many bullets as enemies in Gears of War. It's a bit odd, not sure I like that vibe in a post-apo environment about survivial and stuff...

Never got much of a chance to play the original Tomb Raider reboot to its entirety. It was pretty, but I remember getting super sidetracked at the same time. Blitzing through Bombshell and RotTR right now, with 12 hours pencilled in on Thursday for pure Tomb Raider review time. Gotta somehow fit two review writing sessions, benchmarks, plus two video summaries into the next three days. Not to mention I'm at a Magic: The Gathering tournament on Friday an hour after the reviews are supposed to go up, so it's going to be one hell of an intense week.

EDIT: Looks like a Firewatch review is confirmed for February 11th though. No idea what I'll be doing for next Thursday.

EDIT EDIT: Space Hulk: Deathwing is getting assets pushed to press and social media, which means a release is Soon(TM)


----------



## Octopuss (Jan 26, 2016)

RCoon said:


> I seem to have hit an impasse with tomorrow's review title. For some reason my entire review is 100% completely opposite to what every single other news outlet has pushed out, and I don't understand, because the game genuinely feels catastrophically awful in every way.


So where's the review?


----------



## RCoon (Jan 26, 2016)

Octopuss said:


> So where's the review?



Well it went up on Thursday 

http://www.nextpowerup.com/articles/dragons-dogma-dark-arisen-review/


----------



## Octopuss (Jan 26, 2016)

Uh, I was searching for "Deserts of Kharak", because that's what the quotes here lead to


----------



## RCoon (Jan 26, 2016)

Octopuss said:


> Uh, I was searching for "Deserts of Kharak", because that's what the quotes here lead to



Unfortunately they said no to a review

EDIT: Hurray, looks like we'll be reviewing Defunct next week


----------



## Moofachuka (Jan 26, 2016)

anyone playing dota 2 plz add me... (but I'm only 3k mmr...) steam name Tabarnewb 

PS: I play mainly support and disabler.  I'm looking to play with a carry. Thx!


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 26, 2016)

i'm witnessing The Witness


----------



## Laughing_Beast (Jan 27, 2016)

I still play mostly Dungeons & Dragons Online - New update is one of bigger ones.

And then I try to learn Rocket League...I suck hard


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 27, 2016)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> If they have fixed performance I may go back to it...I hated playing at low settings and barely getting 30fps.


strange my 290 got good performance on it (and the 980 also ...) well i was only playing it in solo mod so that might be the trick for me 



Tsukiyomi91 said:


> Grinding levels & equipments in Blade & Soul (NA release). currently reaching lvl30 atm


lvl 33 here but EU awakened plague dagger stage 10 and all hongmoon accessory maxed, grinding to find breakthrough respective items (or 34 i can't remember clearly ...) 4th reboot for me since i played on KR CN and JP server before 

and NCsoft got me tempted for a 365 days sub ... couldn't sub on asian server for obvious reason, but now i can ... 

dang ... damned Silver Dragon outfit ... why did you have to look so good ...


----------



## EntropyZ (Jan 27, 2016)

Got my Lightning Returns: FFXIII since it's described as a good PC port. Only played FF XIII because I have never played anything past FFVI and FFVIII and Crisis Core (I skipped FFVIII because the gameplay was awful to me) so I gave it a chance since the game was rated pretty high and had decent graphics for the time (I was missing out since I don't own any of the new consoles), FF XIII was a decent game but nowhere close to how good I thought was FFVII (still, FFVII and FFXIII suffer from the over-emotional characters that I start to not care about within first 10 minutes of the game, I have never seen a good Square Enix game with good character development), maybe it's because I went through 4 modded playthroughs before  finally giving it a rest.

The timer in Normal mode seems to complicate things slightly and take out the fun that I am used to. Now I have to rush to complete quests which is something I don't want to do. I like the added challenge but maybe there was another way to do this, oh well. Time to "save" the world again.

It's hard trying to put Skyrim, Dishonored and Tomb Raider reboot on hold because I haven't completed them "100%" yet.

Fallout 4 is being forgotten completely after beating it twice. I'll wait for the DLC, modding tools and favorite content creators to catch up, but I won't be holding my breath for long since I have a list of 18 more games I want to complete and other prior engagements.


----------



## peche (Jan 27, 2016)

did a couple of shoots on CSGO yesterdays night ... i suck .. left the game like 1 month ago ... gotta startover...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 27, 2016)

58 hours into Witcher 3 and still not out of act 1...


----------



## peche (Jan 27, 2016)

like 60 H on wow, stil 66 ... but closer to 80!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 28, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> 58 hours into Witcher 3 and still not out of act 1...



If you're not trying to race through it, and are drinking it all in like I believe you are (based on what I know), 130(+) hours is not unreasonable.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 28, 2016)

i'm about 14 hours into The Witness and really enjoying it. it's nothing like Talos Principle. highly recommend it!!!!!!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 28, 2016)

BumbleBee said:


> i'm about 14 hours into The Witness and really enjoying it. it's nothing like Talos Principle. highly recommend it!!!!!!



I noticed you compared the two.  Same studio?


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 28, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> I noticed you compared the two.  Same studio?



The Witness is an open world puzzle game in first person and it's really open like the only thing gating your progress is the knowledge of understanding how that puzzle's mechanics work which you learn by exploring the island and doing other puzzles. the puzzle mechanics change a lot and some even interact with the world or change it. it's more like Myst than Talos Principle. I think about the damn puzzles even after I put the game down 

Jonathan Blow of Indie Game The Movie and Braid fame made it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 28, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> If you're not trying to race through it, and are drinking it all in like I believe you are (based on what I know), 130(+) hours is not unreasonable.


I'm playing on the second-most difficult difficulty so every time I die, I have to reload and because the game is on the inner edge of my 3TB HDD, loading takes a while.  It adds to the time quite a bit, me thinks, and only going to get worse on the hardest difficulty.

I was really hoping to get the Saskia/Iorveth save imported but apparently I did not; it seems to be a Hennselt/Roche save. 


Edit: Crap, I just remembered:
-Hennselt/Roche/Triss (the save I'm playing now)
-Hennselt/Roache/Anais
-Saskia/Iroveth/Saskia

This is most likely the save I least wanted.   Did anyone import an Anais save?  Anything changed?

Edit: Comments on wiki says she was written out.  Well that sucks, big time.  Temaria should be free with Anais saved.


Edit: HA! I just discovered my weight problem in the game: I was carrying like 100 weight worth of books and notes!  A walking library, I am no longer. XD


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 28, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> ...
> I was carrying like 100 weight worth of books and notes!  A walking library, I am no longer. XD


so much wisdom thrown away


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 28, 2016)

Yeah, I'd have rather stashed it but it doesn't let me.  I feel like Radavid burning all of the books.   At least I sold them to that book merchant in Novigrad.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 28, 2016)

Does "Reloading My Work PC and Trying to Remember My Chrome Extensions" count?  *sigh*.....
Fine. Still playing "Magic Hero Rush" on my phone between problems... and while ignoring the jamming 576DW on the work bench.....


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 28, 2016)

So...encountered another bug in Witcher 3...and this one is pretty hilarious:




Note his legs.  It's like his legs got stuck in a crouching pose.  Looks hilarious when running.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 28, 2016)

Back to my MMORPGs to help little newbs, like always.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 28, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> So...encountered another bug in Witcher 3...and this one is pretty hilarious:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, never saw that one, LOL!


----------



## neatfeatguy (Jan 29, 2016)

I'm getting around to playing through Black Mesa. Got about an hour into it (though I forgot that the intro to the game before the action starts is almost 20-25 minutes).


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 29, 2016)

I have been playing Project Cars for a total of 225 hours. ( well, me and my pals)

for about the last 5 hours of playing time i have been using EVGA GTX 680 as opposed to my previous HD7970

When they say the game is optimized for Nvidia cards they arent joking.

In the benches i have looked at the GTX 680 beats the HD7970 by 10-20%
In Project Cars the Nvidia has nearly doubled my framerate from 70 to 120 FPS, (all ultra or maxed)

The game not only looks better i am getting significantly better laptimes as well.

5 seconds quicker around Bathurst in Formula A.

Love my new (second hard) GPU, still loving the game, talk about good value for money !!!


----------



## Moofachuka (Jan 29, 2016)

I like hard GPU's too


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 29, 2016)

Moofachuka said:


> I like hard GPU's too



Im not correcting it...


----------



## Guitar (Jan 30, 2016)

I finally got some Just Cause 3 in after not really playing it since pre-ordering before launch. Gotta say, it is no Just Cause 2....it is pretty fun, vehicle handling blows, physics seem weird as fuck (even weirder than JC2), don't like grappling hook as much, shooting is alright. It's still got the blow shit up and create chaos theme that makes JC great, and big open world, but definitely nowhere near as smooth as JC2 was for me. We'll see if that changes with time.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 30, 2016)

I didn't see an official Ark thread so just wanted to give a heads up for anybody playing it. I got a developer to finally admit they aren't addressing any clientside performance issues until after the game is released. So if you're holding out waiting for them to make the game playable if you have the FPS drop issue don't hold your breath. They're too concerned wasting money on contests and riding the early access train until it comes to a crashing halt when they have to finally release that garbage.


----------



## Drone (Jan 30, 2016)

*Tales of Symphonia: Dawn of the New World*, well actually I'm playing Japanese version which is called Tales of Symphonia: *Knight of Ratatosk














*


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 30, 2016)

Wow, that vaguely resembles Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## Drone (Jan 31, 2016)

Indeed lots of JRPGs share the same elements: weapons, monsters, combat mechanics, even re-occurring characters like Zack from Crisis Core got to Birth by Sleep.

Tales of Symphonia: Knight of Ratatosk has some demons that were in the Last Story and Xenoblade Chronicles. Combat system resembles Crisis Core and level diversity is just like in Kingdom Hearts from medieval castles and depths of Hell to hi-tech labs:






But unlike old FF games battles are real-time not turn based, which is good because I don't really like turn based battles.






And like all JRPGs some monsters have insta-death curses/ailments. One hit and you're dead no matter how high your character level is


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 31, 2016)

I man just the way it looks. The art style slightly resembles it and if you just scroll over a pic of the main character really fast you could think it's Kingdom Hearts unless you stop and really look at the UI and such.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 31, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> No, I don't have them all. A couple in Havana have eluded me. I WILL though...no piece of code can defeat a human!
> 
> Yeah, it's my favorite, including Ezio era, with Syndicate maybe 2% behind.  The reason? Controls.  I feel from BF on, they have proper attention to normal keyboard operation, since I prefer m/kb.  Unity took a step back and made shit unintuitive again.



Haha find it funny, i will try explain. I thought i ( we ) would play though the Mass Effect series again and felt the same way were it seems like they got a bunch of things right then in the next one screwed  those good idea's and did some other good ones lol.

Playing though ME3 now and finally can scroll with the wheel but playing ME3 at 3200x1800 is not as much fun than ME1 or 2  as the interface scales badly.  So if you could play ME3 on a UHD TV chances are you would not want to as reading shit would be such a pain in the ass.

I hate the unreal engine maybe it's not the only issue, it's the makers them selves too.

Playing ME1\2 though again was a total blast.

I stopped playing AC @ the 3rd due to being so boring and dam like most games they get some thing right you get used to how to they they screw it all up and another example of this is Dragon Age.  One day i will continue playing but getting used to the keys again with that game which i thought was much easier with the early ones  of AC.




Spoiler: added some pics


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 31, 2016)

@AsRock if you decide on AC getting a try again, then do it with Black Flag or Syndicate.  Both have wonderful kb/m control and are actually fun!  So many of the series felt like a chore to play, but not those two.


----------



## alucasa (Jan 31, 2016)

Ithanul said:


> Xenoblade Chronicles X on Wii U



How do you like it?

And how would you compare it to, let's say, Phantasy Star?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 1, 2016)

Another Witcher 3 bug: horses run on their front legs (or face?) going down steep hills:





I think I'm getting close to the end.  The side quest list is getting short, the contracts are all terminated, and all the treasure hunts completed.


----------



## Ithanul (Feb 1, 2016)

alucasa said:


> How do you like it?
> 
> And how would you compare it to, let's say, Phantasy Star?


I really enjoy the game.  Then again I liked the first one back on the Wii.

The battle system is not your regular JRPG.  Kind of a really good blend between action and time turn base battle system.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Feb 1, 2016)

FordGT90Concept...and everyone...

The overall consensus here for Witcher III is ?

Does everyone like it?

I've been staring at THIS all weekend and I'm thinking about pulling the trigger.  It's a GOG key.

Currently playing STALKER: Call of Pripyat,  just starting to check out Deadfall Adventures, and downloading Dreamfall Chapters.

Best,

Liquid Cool

P.S.  CAPS, you might like that GTX 680, but I love that motherboard you're sporting there.  In my humble opinion....piece of art.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 1, 2016)

I've sunk over 120 hours into it and I'm still not done.  I highly recommend it but I'd say wait until the final expansion releases.  The game still needs more polish.  I'll just ramble...
-Kind of disappointed by the major battles. It isn't like killing that Kraken in Witcher 2 or the Striga in Witcher where preparation is the key and you have to ace the test.  Why?  Because you're not trapped.  If something is too hard, come back to it later.  You very rarely have to run into a battle and do your best and keep trying until you succeed.
-The story doesn't seem as riveting as the first two games.  It might be because it's so drawn out due to side content.
-Importing a game doesn't seem to make that big of difference (much the same for Witcher 2); granted, I haven't replayed it to verify--just guessing.
-There's lots of bugs but so far none have been really game breaking beyond getting stuck once and having to reload the most recent save.
-Where Witcher and Witcher 2 never had me thinking "is this really worth doing," Witcher 3 does.  It's the nature of open world though so not really a strike against it.
-Combat on hills is atrocious because hits/counters don't connect.
-It's usually pretty easy to figure out enemies attacks and how to act accordingly.

Ehm, think Witcher 2 (assuming you played that) overlaying Skyrim (assuming you played that).  That's pretty much what it is like.  In terms of value, Witcher 3 and Skyrim are about equal (about the same amount of time put into both before boredom sets in).

Witcher 3 was probably the best game released in 2015.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 1, 2016)

Liquid Cool said:


> The overall consensus here for Witcher III is ?
> 
> Does everyone like it?
> 
> ...



Yes!! A resounding yes!!  I agree with Ford, best game of 2015, hands down.  Where we differ is it gets my vote for best game I've ever played!  The only one that comes close for the depth of story and expansiveness of the world is Skyrim, IMO.  Buy, buy, buy! 

I played it twice in a row the first month it was out, consuming about 280 hours.  I'm ready to play again after I play Rise of the Tomb Raider.

On a side note, I'm glad to see you got Dreamfall: Chapters! The writing that went into the story and dialogue is top-notch, and somehow, despite only being kickstart funded, they managed to get unbelievably good voice actors.

As to Deadfall Adventures, I enjoyed that game a great deal.  Think one of the old Indiana Jones games overlayed onto a tomb raider game, and there you have it.  I think it's an overlooked and underrated game because they failed miserably in promoting it.  The pacing is good, the level design is sound, and it's just a fun time, including puzzles.  It won't win awards, but worth a buy.  I've played it twice.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Feb 1, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> it gets my vote for best game I've ever played!



Well...that makes it an instant buy in my book.....

I wanted to drop in and tell you both I'm very appreciative of both your comments.  I'm going to probably go against FordGT90Concept's advice a little though and not wait to purchase.  I'm not sure if it's impatience...or the fact that it's a GOG key(which for me is VERY attractive), but I'm going to go ahead and pick it up now.   The price seems more than fair.

Deadfall Adventures...I have only 45 minutes under my belt on this one because I'm concentrating on CoP right now...but I really like the gameplay.  I've had this sitting in my inventory for awhile now....and wanted to see what it's like.  The next one on the list is "Singularity", I've let that one sit way too long.  I played a solid 4 hours into the game but got distracted and never finished....AND I left the game right when the story was getting interesting...so, it's always made me want to go back and finish it.

Dreamfall: Chapters...I'm just going to sample right now to get a feel for it, but I'm going to wait to play it AFTER I get SteamBox 2.0 completed.  As mentioned....really trying to build up my linux and GOG titles.

Again gentlemen....Thank you for your input...much appreciated.

Liquid Cool


----------



## Drone (Feb 3, 2016)

Chapter 5 in Tales of Symphonia Knight of Ratatosk is really gloomy and scary. Dark places, tough bosses ... *checkpoints are way too far away from each other, if you're not careful and die then you lose 1.5-2 hours of your gameplay*.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 4, 2016)

Finished Witcher 3 and now I'm finally going to try to finish RollerCoaster Tycoon 3 Soaked and Wild expansions.  They were backed up 7 years ago...


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Feb 4, 2016)

hitting lvl45 on Blade & Soul as Jin Blade Master. Massive update inbound after Chinese New Year.


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 4, 2016)

Ahhzz said:


> I'd rather be waiting no longer for Black Desert  @RCoon  I expect a review any day now!!!


Ok, @RCoon I came across a competitive reviewer with some info on black desert. Where's ours??!!??!! we neeeed some info!! (and beta keys would be nice, thanks very much. )


----------



## RCoon (Feb 4, 2016)

Ahhzz said:


> Ok, @RCoon I came across a competitive reviewer with some info on black desert. Where's ours??!!??!! we neeeed some info!! (and beta keys would be nice, thanks very much. )



It's been sat on the Evolve Terminal for months with the "No Codes" tag. There's a press kit and that's about it. MMO's are dubious to review, not entirely sure I'd have the time or patience for an MMO. Not even seen a release date yet (besides Q1 2016).


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 4, 2016)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> hitting lvl45 on Blade & Soul as Jin Blade Master. Massive update inbound after Chinese New Year.


stopped Touka (Jin Assassin) at 35 started a Gon Kung Fu Master (Megami Ken or Goddess fist in English .... fitting ... 31 atm) and finishing my daily dash on her ... god the designer of that outfit deserve a hall of fame ...


also ... redo of my Lyn Summoner (op by excellency ... named Inari Megitsune, obvious reference as Inari is a fox deity and Megitsune stand for female fox, 21 atm)




Ahhzz said:


> Ok, @RCoon I came across a competitive reviewer with some info on black desert. Where's ours??!!??!! we neeeed some info!! (and beta keys would be nice, thanks very much. )


Black desert, funny enough when i started Blade and Soul i did read some "sooo, when Black Desert come out that game (BNS) is finished, no one will play it anymore" ... i don't get the hype over BDO  the character creation looks nice but ... the overall look is not at my liking, and i suspect BNS will not be "deserted" once BDO is out


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 4, 2016)

RCoon said:


> It's been sat on the Evolve Terminal for months with the "No Codes" tag. There's a press kit and that's about it. MMO's are dubious to review, not entirely sure I'd have the time or patience for an MMO. Not even seen a release date yet (besides Q1 2016).



Get crackin'!!!  *sigh* I understand about the extensive time needed for an MMO review. I was just hoping to see something from a reviewer I trusted. It's not going to have a subscription model, so I'm worried about what the microtransactions will do. I got in on the Archeage beta, and played reliably, just because that was my commitment, but I knew I'd never come near the game after release considering the limits on a "free" player. Thanks for the work on the other reviews tho!!  *cheers*


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 4, 2016)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm playing The Deadly Tower of Monsters and a little of Darkest Dungeon which is now officially out.



How is Darkest Dungeon? Been looking at that title when it came up on release sale on Steam, I liked what I saw.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 4, 2016)

Vayra86 said:


> How is Darkest Dungeon? Been looking at that title when it came up on release sale on Steam, I liked what I saw.



I don't get the same pleasure out of it like XCOM:EW but it's a good game. I really like the art style


----------



## EntropyZ (Feb 4, 2016)

Completed main story of Borderlands 2 and first two DLC as Mechromancer (t'was fun). It was part of my GPU testing for *cough* *cringe* 3 days straight.

I just left LR:Final Fantasy XIII in the dust because it wasn't as fun to play as I expected, I forgot what was like to play a good FPS and an RPG at the game, BL2 felt just right for the mood. Too bad my friend doesn't own the game, I might buy it as a birthday present so we can run around and shoot stuff, would be just like old times when we put Serious Sam co-op on and dance with rocket launchers/miniguns pointed at the air shooting and start singing some made up song about 4th of July, America and Michael Bay and explosions. Is that weird at all?


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Feb 4, 2016)

BnS mini update: she's reaching lvl44. There's plenty of improvements can be made. Managed to get 20k HP with DEF at 530 points for now. Looooooonnnnnngggggggg way to go b4 I can seek the minigun-wielding loli Poharan... =3=

P.S: getting gold is a pain in the arse, same goes to upgrading them equipments & soul shield.


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 4, 2016)

@Tsukiyomi91,  Correct me if I'm wrong, but BnS appears to me to be all about the combat?


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Feb 5, 2016)

it's more than that. choosing the right class is important unless u dun mind creating a variety to see which mix & match is best. Your character's skill set is one of the many factors that will decide whether you will be heavy DPS dealer or buffed tanker but main factor is how you upgrade your equipment. Much like TERA, the costumes are simply there for eye candy purposes.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Feb 5, 2016)

gaming window has shrunk down to a few minutes. Loaded up CS condition zero with bots and crank play music in the background. All I seem to have time for right now.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 5, 2016)

yogurt_21 said:


> gaming window has shrunk down to a few minutes. Loaded up CS condition zero with bots and crank play music in the background. All I seem to have time for right now.



That reminds me off the old golden Unreal Tournament days, with heavy metal blasting through during rounds of instagib on 200% speed servers  Oh those were the days... Such adrenaline


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 5, 2016)

Vayra86 said:


> That reminds me off the old golden Unreal Tournament days, with heavy metal blasting through during rounds of instagib on 200% speed servers  Oh those were the days... Such adrenaline



I do that but with Rocket League.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 5, 2016)

BumbleBee said:


> I do that but with Rocket League.



Yeah I hear a lot of good stuff about that, I think I might pick it up this weekend if I find an el cheapo key.

Need something to push me through the last few weeks before final release of Grim Dawn. I've been playing a lot of that and upon crashing into Ultimate difficulty (and getting smacked down hard all of a sudden ) I figured I may want to wait for an actual release. But its already SO good! Diablo 2 thrills all over again, from A to Z it's all there, craploads of customizing, lots of viable builds, its great.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 6, 2016)

A quick game of Payday 2:


----------



## Drone (Feb 6, 2016)

after 27 hours of playing ToS: KoR managed to get my character to Chapter six and his level is 50 now.


----------



## peche (Feb 6, 2016)

neatfeatguy said:


> I'm getting around to playing through Black Mesa. Got about an hour into it (though I forgot that the intro to the game before the action starts is almost 20-25 minutes).


wont regret at all lad!
pretty amazing game, 
i just got BF4 premium on a hot deal, cant wait more to play !!!

Regards,


----------



## Pluffy (Feb 7, 2016)

Volume. Really enjoying it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 7, 2016)

Finished RollerCoaster Tycoon 3 Platinum.  I want to start the Shadowrun Hong Kong mini-campaign but I better not so close to bed time so, I think I'll play some Sheltered and start the mini-campaign when I get up.  Once I finish the mini-campaign, I think I will go back to Dragonfall and achivement hunt through Hong Kong.  In other words, I'm going to be playing a lot of Shadowrun in the near future.  Looking at the time I spent in them already, 100+ hours is probable.


----------



## hat (Feb 7, 2016)

May be delving into RE3: Nemesis again. The most interesting thing though is I've just connected my TV to my decent PC speaker set, and it sounds much better than those shitty TV speakers. Now, Nemesis is going to be even creepier... great.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 7, 2016)

I got into Sheltered a lot more than I thought it would.  Game seems deeper with more RPG elements than I first though; however, like the first time I tried, the second time is pretty much a failure too because of food shortage.  If I can figure out how to secure food supply, I could probably lose many hours to that game.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Feb 7, 2016)

I've slowly been working my way through Dying Light - playing strictly co-op with my younger brother.











Otherwise any other free time at the moment I've actually been playing Gemstone IV - MUD game that I came across years ago. I've been playing it off and on mostly the past 10 years, but before that I played it pretty much non-stop since 1994. It's a niche game and in its hay day there were always 2k+ people in the game....once graphical MMOs (WoW) became popular, the population dropped off and most days about 400 people are in the game.... Anyway, that's what I'm currently playing. If anyone is interested in checking it out, they have a free to play account you can create.


----------



## monim1 (Feb 7, 2016)

Now playing Clash of Clans........... This is awesome....


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 9, 2016)

More PAYDAY 2:


----------



## RCoon (Feb 9, 2016)

Thursday's review of Firewatch is getting pushed forward to... well... today in about an hour. Mainly because there's no video, don't want to spoil the story, as that's the key aspect of this title.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 9, 2016)

Finished the Shadowrun Hong Kong minicampaign.  It is longer than I expected featuring 4 runs but because I played it early, there's a plethora of bugs.  None of them are game breaking but I took 31 screenshots of things that should be fixed that I need to type up and submit.  After I finish that, I think I'll go back to Shadowrun: Dragonfall and achivement hunt.  Hopefully they fix these bugs by the time I finish it and start a fresh Hong Kong save.


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 9, 2016)

For those still playing Warframe, there's a deal on Gamers Gate for half off their packages. I don't know if I even still have it installed on my PC at home, and considering some of the recent comments, I may just uninstall, but if someone's still playing, pretty good deal on kit


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 10, 2016)

Replaying Dragonfall and they didn't fix the typos I submitted to them probably a year ago.   It's not going to stop me from pressing forward though.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 10, 2016)

What a fantastic game........looking forward to many happy hours on this one. Everything on ultra gives me 70-80 fps on my main system. Graphics and physics are really neat and the sounds are super realistic.


Only a couple of hours in but defo worth every penny. Rallying is very popular in the hills and forests around here and some of the maps are of places local to me.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 10, 2016)

Beware...that's undeniably most difficult racing game I ever played.  Maybe not the first few events but it ramps up after that.  Pretty realistic in every regard though.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 10, 2016)

Oh I forgot about that game. That I need to try as I heard it's more "to the roots". Need to get myself another wheel.

I just started playing FOB missions on TPP. Man what a blast!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 10, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Beware...that's undeniably most difficult racing game I ever played.  Maybe not the first few events but it ramps up after that.  Pretty realistic in every regard though.



A friend just bought a Subaru like the one in the pic and a PC i built for him.  He is like a dog with 2 cocks at the moment.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 13, 2016)

Got to play a bit of LEGO Jurassic World, and I've been loving it!  It really brings me back, very cool. It's much better than the recent Jurassic Park game by Telltale 

























On the other hand, I haven't really been able to get too into Dishonored.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 13, 2016)

As if on cue, Shadowrun Hong Kong got a 400+ MiB update today and i just finished achivement hunting in Shadowrun Dragonfall! 

I discovered quite a bit in Dragonfall I didn't previously know.  One of the things I discovered was because Lucky Strike (a mercenary NPC you can speak to) broke last time I played (or maybe I wasn't paying attention?).  I only saw one minor typo at the beginning and I only encountered two bugs.  The game is now pretty well polished.

I'm trying to decide if I feel like plowing into Hong Kong now or not...

Edit: I am.  I missed a lot more achivements in Hong Kong than I thought.  A few of them look like they were bugged.  Hopefully they're fixed now.


It's clear I'm going to have to replay Shadows of Hong Kong (the mini-campaign) twice as well as the tail end of Hong Kong.  This is going to take a long time...


I got Black Flag installed.  I'll be playing that next.  I'm thoroughly enjoying replaying the Shadowrun games.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm playing stupid browser game - Travian: kingdoms  while waiting for CBT2 of Black Desert Online, BTW if someone interested I will have 3 guest passes(7 days) on release
 will be able to share.


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 14, 2016)

I might be interested in that, Jaff. I'm still hoping to get in on the closed beta to see whether the game would be worth long-term (we're looking for a WoW replacement heheh), but if I don't get in the beta, I'll be dying to find some way to try it.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Feb 14, 2016)

Hi guys, i just finished 2 days ago my first run on Wolfenstein the new order great game , playing finally my new games now that i have hd space again.
Metal Gear Rising Revengeance ,Front Mission Evolved and Injustice Gods among us and some older games that i have to finish XD.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Feb 14, 2016)

Ahhzz said:


> I might be interested in that, Jaff. I'm still hoping to get in on the closed beta to see whether the game would be worth long-term (we're looking for a WoW replacement heheh), but if I don't get in the beta, I'll be dying to find some way to try it.


I'll keep one pass for ya.  Or even all of em so your friends can join in.


----------



## EntropyZ (Feb 14, 2016)

Started to play Sim Coaster a.k.a Theme Park Inc. a game from simpler times and replaying Resident Evil 5 for the nth time with a friend. My buddy is new to the RE series, I wonder if he likes the game at all. Hopefully I will be able to talk him into playing higher difficulties, but that might be difficult since he thinks higher difficulties in games are for "try-hards" and there's no real enjoyment or reward in having a challenge.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 14, 2016)

If you love SimCoaster, you should check out Theme Park World too.  They were made on the same engine with near identical gameplay.  Theme Park World came from Bullfrog where SimCoaster came from Maxis.

I never finished either game despite many attempts.  This gives me a sad.   I still have both but I'm not sure they'll run on new hardware.


Playing Shadowrun: Hong Kong still and will be for days.  These games have a ton of reading and I'm a slow reader.


----------



## EntropyZ (Feb 14, 2016)

@FordGT90Concept Thanks for your input. I would mention that the old Theme Park games made circa 2000 crash a lot under anything newer than Win XP. I haven't found any way to make them compatible enough so the crashes would be gone, they just happen out of nowhere, you'd be lucky if you saved when you made a lot of progress.

I revived an old office computer with an Intel LGA 775 motherboard and a Pentium 4 @ 2.8GHz w/ HT. I installed Windows XP on it, put 4 gigs of DDR RAM in that beast and the only thing setting it back is the Geforce 8500 GT, THIS THING HAS A FREAKING PCI-E SLOT, HOLY NUTMARBLES!! Runs any pre-2007 games like a hyperactive 12-year old! What else can I ask this rig to do?

I already replayed Serious Sam, Mechwarrior 2 and 3, MDK, Theme Hospital, Max Payne 1 & 2, Resident Evil 2, Airfix Dogfighter, Red Alert 2, Doom, Final Fantasy VII, Half-Life, Halo, Jazz Jackrabbit, Need For Speed III: Hot Pursuit, Twisted Metal 2 these past 6 months alone. There are like only couple games pre-2007 that are left that I would like to re-play, it's not the same as playing for the first time, which sucks though, probably because I only take 1-3 years of giving old games a rest before replaying again.

Most of these games can be run with nearly no problems at all on newer OS. Anything made before 1999 tends to have its CD music broken, so it's up to unofficial patches and fixes to correct that. 2000-ish games love to crash mid-mission sometimes.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 14, 2016)

It might have something to do with memory.  Your budget computer today almost has as much RAM as a computer back then had HDD space.  You could try running Process Monitor while the game is running to see if it crashes when it reaches a certain amount of memory usage.

The only thing really unique about XP and newer is that it is based on the Windows NT kernel instead of Windows.

There aren't many games that refuse to run on newer versions of Windows.  I can't really think of any off the top of my head.

Broken CD music is because, back then, games were coded for specific audio processors (like Sound Blaster) because the unifying AC'97 standard didn't exist or was too new to be implemented.


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm a graphics whore, so I'm currently basking in the delights of Rise of the Tomb Raider which is so luscious I have to pinch myself.


----------



## raburgeson (Feb 15, 2016)

I was fooling around in compatibility mode and found to my surprise that Ultima 9 installs perfectly without it. Further fooling around looking for glitches, well I guess I am playing it. That's on Windows 7 ultimate x64. This Dell came with 8.1 and I hated it. I have 11 days left on this 7 trial. So I do not know what build I will be running. I noticed someone got bumped for not knowing what build they are running so, thought I would mention, I don't know and do not care, this load is just a temp.


----------



## AFogWalker (Feb 16, 2016)

Finished playing The Witcher 3 (blew all my extra funds on that one... and for anyone asking.... best money ever spent on a game!).
And now i am going thru all the free space games out there, and so far only EVE looks promising, too bad its free only for 21 days...

Anyone knows a good space game ....Eve, Star Citizen, Elite Dangerous- like game... but free? i mean a persistent universe and all.... Star Conflict is fun... but its not... persistent. And their World of tanks-ish ship tree really turns me off (played WoT for a period).


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Feb 16, 2016)

still playing Blade & Soul (NA). Now farming for high-end gears for Mushin's Tower. Price for enhancement materials has shot up again, despite players predicting a small drop in price after the 1GB++ update/patch on Feb 10th. BTW, Need For Speed 2015 for PC is in a few weeks' time & both my heart & wallet are ready for it XD


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Feb 16, 2016)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> still playing Blade & Soul (NA). Now farming for high-end gears for Mushin's Tower. Price for enhancement materials has shot up again, despite players predicting a small drop in price after the 1GB++ update/patch on Feb 10th. BTW, Need For Speed 2015 for PC is in a few weeks' time & both my heart & wallet are ready for it XD


Im playing Blade & Soul too started 2 days ago but im on EU XD , I like it a lot and im fan of the anime so XD.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Feb 16, 2016)

@Capitan Harlock I see. oh yea... make sure you plough thru the main quest + side & dailies since it gives a lot of XP (bonus for dailies). If your character is a Gon Destroyer, it shouldn't be an issue reaching lvl35 but the hard part starts at lvl37 then eases off at lvl42 onwards. Make sure you have sufficient attack power or else you will have a hard time tackling solo quests. Keep collecting lots of money, dumplings & healing tonic coz you'll need them once u reach lvl45 for farming end game gears.


----------



## Frick (Feb 16, 2016)

Got weak so bought a month of WoW. Still don't know what to do with those hundreds of green items I just cannot be arsed to put on the AH. Some of them look really nice so they would probably fetch money ... but WTH am I supposed to do with money anyway?

ANd then there's the deep sadness when I fly over the Eastern Kingdoms, missing the old days.


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 16, 2016)

I expect I'll replay ROTTR again just for all the tombs and other stuff I missed.
After that I'm tempted by Mad Max. Anyone played it yet?


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 16, 2016)

Jaffakeik said:


> I'll keep one pass for ya.  Or even all of em so your friends can join in.


By the way, the SO is interested as well (we're looking for something we can both get into), so if you could save two keys that would be great: still not been able to find/beg/steal a beta key heheh. If not, we'll just share the one  thanks!


----------



## Guitar (Feb 16, 2016)

Splinterdog said:


> I expect I'll replay ROTTR again just for all the tombs and other stuff I missed.
> After that I'm tempted by Mad Max. Anyone played it yet?


I found Mad Max to be very fun personally. It was repetitive in a way, the same way Just Cause is if you're into that, but I like that style.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 16, 2016)

When I'm at home I'm playing Destiny with the PS4 bros, when I'm at work I'm playing MGSV TPP when I get the chance. I was getting intruded when I heard that Stefanie Joosten was streaming but she quit. Sad days


----------



## AFogWalker (Feb 16, 2016)

Splinterdog said:


> I expect I'll replay ROTTR again just for all the tombs and other stuff I missed.
> After that I'm tempted by Mad Max. Anyone played it yet?


Mad Max was nice... but i started playing that game right after I finished The Witcher 3... so i had my expectations waaaay up. (so at that moment i was a bit disappointed....)
I replayed MM a couple of weeks ago... and it was pure fun. Note: do not rush to main story, take your time with the side quests, so you can get the most out of the game.


----------



## b214cm (Feb 16, 2016)

Today I'm back to Styx Master of Shadows. I think it's pretty funny and the story-line is pretty linear.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 16, 2016)

Yeah, it is.  It basically the maps populated with a lot of hostiles an A-to-B objective.  It did thoroughly entertain me...but...I don't know...it has a lot of areas to improve.


Still playing SRHK.  There's 5 missions left before starting the end-game then there's the 4 missions after that in the mini-campaign.  I'm going to have to play those last 4 twice to get the last of the achivements.  Needless to say, there's a lot to do yet.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Feb 16, 2016)

Ahhzz said:


> By the way, the SO is interested as well (we're looking for something we can both get into), so if you could save two keys that would be great: still not been able to find/beg/steal a beta key heheh. If not, we'll just share the one  thanks!


NP i can hold onto 2 keys for ya.


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 16, 2016)

Jaffakeik said:


> NP i can hold onto 2 keys for ya.


bugger me... I missed the only other spot I knew for beta giveaways. I'd been watching it all morning, and had to go to a client for a few hours, came back, and it had started, and ended, without me heheh. Thanks   I look forward to giving it a whirl


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 17, 2016)

b214cm said:


> Today I'm back to Styx Master of Shadows. I think it's pretty funny and the story-line is pretty linear.



One of my all-time favorites.  You can totally stealth it, which is rare for the genre now....or not if you choose to slaughter everyone.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 19, 2016)

Finished getting all of the achivements in Shadowrun: Hong Kong + Shadows of Hong Kong.  There's still a lot of bugs that I'm submitting but it is far more polished than last time I played it.

I'm torn between writing a program I don't want to write and playing AC4: Black Flag.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 19, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I'm torn between writing a program I don't want to write and playing AC4: Black Flag.



Well, obviously I would advocate Black Flag!   Unless of course the program writing is work-related of course, then it comes first.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 19, 2016)

It's volunteer for something my dad volunteered for.  I'm not obligated to do it.  My preference would be Black Flag too.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 19, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It's volunteer for something my dad volunteered for.  I'm not obligated to do it.  My preference would be Black Flag too.



It's definitely a good game.  I feel my assessment is a good measure, since I've always found AC games to be a chore and not fun.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 19, 2016)

I've enjoyed them all but AC and AC3 were low points for me.  The one redeeming thing about AC3 was the Aquilla and AC4 was practically built around that mechanic.


----------



## okidna (Feb 20, 2016)

Doing achievement hunting in Rise of the Tomb Raider, especially in Endurance Mode. Strangely the score attack mode is broken for me, some of the area can't be played (all of the tombs and Baba Yaga's area).


----------



## b214cm (Feb 20, 2016)

Hitman Beta today. Agent 47 is back.


----------



## Drone (Feb 20, 2016)

lolz in two days finished 3 games












*Republique Episode 4* was really boring. First 3 episodes were phenomenal but this one is meh. But it's ok, I'll wait for episode 5.











*Layers of Fear* has great level design and is full of grotesque art and psychedelic effects. Story is really tragic and puzzles are really cool but everything else is meh. gameplay is pretty linear and boring. It's less scary than Amnesia but stronger than Among the Sleep.


edit: lol yeah 3 games










The third is free dlc for Among the Sleep called *Prologue*. Short but dramatic. Pretty good just like the original game.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm thinking I like Liberation more than Black Flag.  All of the games since AC3 have had a lot of severe deficits in gameplay (forced-look, free run not very free, and combat being atrocious).  AC2 had some minor issues with free run but, by comparison, AC3 and sons have major issues.  In all of the areas that matter, AC2 takes the cake.


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 25, 2016)

Trying out Dawn of Fantasy: Kingdom Wars. Anyone else play? Just ran thru most of the tutorial this morning quickly, and looks like might be fun.


----------



## Toothless (Feb 25, 2016)

Round 2 JC3.


----------



## Guitar (Feb 25, 2016)

Toothless said:


> Round 2 JC3.


After getting past the fact it wasn't JC2, I had a lot of fun with it. I do want to go back and 100% it potentially, though there seem to be a LOT of challenges and that might stop it. I did 100% JC2 and that took forever as is.


----------



## okidna (Feb 25, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I'm thinking I like Liberation more than Black Flag.  All of the games since AC3 have had a lot of severe deficits in gameplay (forced-look, free run not very free, and combat being atrocious).  AC2 had some minor issues with free run but, by comparison, AC3 and sons have major issues.  In all of the areas that matter, AC2 takes the cake.



You think Black Flag combat disappointing ? Wait until you play Unity (I see you wishlisted the game on Steam), for me it's the dumbest AC games and I only missed AC3 and Liberation (also not counting Chronicles).

I have zero problem with performance but combat and free running are sooooooo dumbed down in Unity. No assassinate inside smoke bomb, no whistling, no body pickup, no disarming, no weapon pickup, idiotic cover system, oh and every enemy with guns or rifles are sharpshooter with 360 degrees vision.

Syndicate, on the other hand, tried and succeeded on fixing all of those problems.


----------



## Toothless (Feb 25, 2016)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> After getting past the fact it wasn't JC2, I had a lot of fun with it. I do want to go back and 100% it potentially, though there seem to be a LOT of challenges and that might stop it. I did 100% JC2 and that took forever as is.


I don't care for the challenges, I'd rather run the story and then bs around. I wish we could make huge DRM vs Rebel battles but that's pretty damn hard to even get a small scale.


----------



## Frick (Feb 25, 2016)

Behold! It is truly a stupid ship. And I just built to of them. I spent like half of my wealth to make them. Imagine the US spending half of its total annual budget on a kelp farming boat the size of texas. It's that stupid.


```
Astro class Asteroid Miner    1 287 750 tons     10660 Crew     45480.8 BP      TCS 25755  TH 7680  EM 0
1242 km/s     Armour 1-1054     Shields 0-0     Sensors 1/1/0/2     Damage Control Rating 1     PPV 0
MSP 22    Max Repair 150 MSP
Intended Deployment Time: 120 months    Spare Berths 0   
Cargo 100000    Cargo Handling Multiplier 40   
Recreational Facilities
Fuel Harvester: 8 modules producing 448000 litres per annum
Asteroid Miner: 150 module(s) producing 2400 tons per mineral per annum

320 EP Commercial Magneto-plasma Drive (100)    Power 320    Fuel Use 2.53%    Signature 76.8    Exp 4%
Fuel Capacity 10 000 000 Litres    Range 55.2 billion km   (514 days at full power)

Improved Geological Sensors (1)   2 Survey Points Per Hour

This design is classed as a Commercial Vessel for maintenance purposes
```


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 25, 2016)

okidna said:


> You think Black Flag combat disappointing ? Wait until you play Unity (I see you wishlisted the game on Steam), for me it's the dumbest AC games and I only missed AC3 and Liberation (also not counting Chronicles).
> 
> I have zero problem with performance but combat and free running are sooooooo dumbed down in Unity. No assassinate inside smoke bomb, no whistling, no body pickup, no disarming, no weapon pickup, idiotic cover system, oh and every enemy with guns or rifles are sharpshooter with 360 degrees vision.
> 
> Syndicate, on the other hand, tried and succeeded on fixing all of those problems.


Ugh, why do they keep trying to reinvent the wheel?


----------



## lonewolf (Feb 25, 2016)

My son has me playing rebel galaxy by double damage games. got it off of steam for $20. Its a simple fun space combat game.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm at 99% sync in AC4, 100% sync in Aveline, and 100% sync in Freedom Cry.  The only thing I'm waiting on is Kenway's Fleet which is tied to the passage of time.  AC4 should get up to 100% sync in a day or two because I have everything else done.


I'm thinking Blue Estate is next on my to play list.  Not sure after that.  I kind of got the urge to replay Witcher 3 but I have to keep reminding myself that there's still a DLC coming for that game so I'm holding off.  Seeing @rtwjunkie play Skyrim is making me seriously consider replaying Oblivion and/or Skyrim.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 26, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Seeing @rtwjunkie play Skyrim is making me seriously consider replaying Oblivion and/or Skyrim.



Can't help it. I've been experimenting on getting the right mod loadout.  The 32 bit engine is the kicker though, limiting to 235 ticked mods.  Add in HD textures, and the games RAM limit comes into play with crashes.

So I've finally installed ENB, but without any visual effects.  I like modded visuals and lighting as they are. I'm purely trying it because it is supposed to offload all the textures into VRAM exclusively (Skyrim engine is stooopid. About 80% of what textures it normally loads are duplicated in RAM, which is why it is hard to have alot of mods and textures both on normal setup), making it supposedly more stable.

On top of that, I've never fully explored the depth of personality of Inigo, who is the closest thing to a living NPC, so I'm enjoying a nice runthrough.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 27, 2016)

Hmmm........tempting....


Blue Estate is good...but too short.  I put 7 hours into it and I doubt I'll play it again.  The humor is good but the aiming is Wii Remote inspired and not fit for a mouse.  I'd probably play it more if the view point wasn't fixed and instead, followed the mouse like Call of Juarez: Gunslinger.


I'm getting a really strong urge to play Shadowrun Returns.  It's the only one of the three I haven't replayed yet.  On a related note: SRHK + SoHK got a 300+ MiB update today that should fix most of the issues I reported.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 27, 2016)

Yeah, the fast pace of Blue Estate and wonky aiming was good for about an hour.  I'm saving the rest for a time-waster day when I feel like playing an arcade game.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 27, 2016)

I liked the Arcade mode a lot more than the story but it gave me some wrist-hurt disease. XD


I think I'm going to achivement hunt in Jazzpunk before replaying Shadowrun Returns.  I totally _want_ to talk to three inanimate cardboard boxes.


----------



## EntropyZ (Feb 27, 2016)

Going to fire up Twisted Metal 2 and 4, my all-time favorite vehicular combat games. Ohh this is going to be great. 








My original CD's are almost busted because they cracked at/from the circular hole. Had the damage glued and fused a decade ago but I don't think the discs will hold up any longer. It's probably finally a good time to create some ISO backups.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 27, 2016)

finished The Witness and starting Hitman Go and Galactic Civilizations III: Mercenaries expansion







look at this adorable Mass Effect character in Plants vs. Zombies: Garden Warfare 2


----------



## manofthem (Feb 28, 2016)

I've been sticking with Dishonored in my limited time. At first the game was a chore for me, but then after getting into it a bit more and talking with @FordGT90Concept about tactics and such, it's become much more enjoyable.

As Ford enlightened me, the game isn't about killing everyone; that's how I started and it pretty much sucked, didn't do anything for me. Instead, working around things, sneaking, and using weapons as last resort is a way better way to go.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 28, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Instead, working around things, sneaking, and using weapons as last resort is a way better way to go



Yep, it's one of the rare modern stealth games.  It CAN be done!  But you're a helluva killer if you need to be.  

If you like stealth, you REALLY need to give Styx a try!


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 28, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Yep, it's one of the rare modern stealth games.  It CAN be done!  But you're a helluva killer if you need to be.
> 
> _*If you like stealth, you REALLY need to give Styx a try!*_


Absolutely gotta echo this. If you loved the original Thief, and prefer the ability to steal around in dark corners, Styx is absolutely a must.


----------



## Schmuckley (Feb 28, 2016)

Skyrim!


----------



## vega22 (Feb 28, 2016)

dday sim 2016

much like syria sim 2016 but a mod set during ww2 xD

https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=601757902


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Feb 28, 2016)

oh no time to play now 

got a 6 weeks old daughter whom I play with whenever I am free


----------



## Frick (Feb 28, 2016)

The Banner Saga. I like it.

EDIT: The combat is ... well I like that too, but I'm ambigous towards the thing were you have to kill stuff with the characters to level them. It works fine, but your strong characters have a tendency to just get stronger and stronger and leave your weaker characters behind. I have no idea how far into the game I am yet, but I'm afraid of running into a situation like in Fire Emblem on the GBA where it was super easy to level up a bunch of super heroes and then find out in the final few levels that no, you actually need most of your characters and you need them evenly leveled.


----------



## Drone (Feb 28, 2016)

LOL I've finished Tales of Symphonia: Knight of Ratatosk but it was actually ToS 2, and now I'm playing ToS. Why do I always play games in the wrong order?! Anywho I can always treat Tales of Symphonia like a prequel to Dawn of the New World.






Menus and combat are better in ToS1 but art style was better in ToS2.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 28, 2016)

Wow, Shadowrun Returns is quite a bit shorter than I remember it being.  Less dialogs, only one side quest, small environments, no team with related trust missions, and a safe building instead of a safe town.  That series has grown a lot in a pretty short period.

So, yeah, finished Shadowrun Returns and got all of the achivements in Jazzpunk.  Also got 100% sync and 100% challenges in Black Flag.  I think I got all of the non-multiplayer achievements too.

Not entirely sure what I'm playing next...


Edit: Thinking Thief Gold.  I never played it yet...


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 29, 2016)

Just spent several hours with the SO running Torchlight 2. She was finally in the mood to get some gaming in, and spent a couple of hours next to me while I ran Grim Dawn, and she was running TL2. Then asked if I'd come play with her, so that covered the next 5-6 hours   Been a long time since I could get her to play on the computer. Was a good time


----------



## DOM (Feb 29, 2016)

Photo Manuela


----------



## manofthem (Feb 29, 2016)

I was planning on getting some gaming in tonight, but instead the wife took the living room for the Oscar's. If had been her alone, I would have gamed, but she has over some of her family...  

Just today, I realized that I need a pc in my room for instances like this, besides it being pretty cool


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 29, 2016)

Not entirely sure why @Frick loves the original Thief but not Thief: Deadly Shadows or the fourth Thief.  They seem like pretty good successors to me: true to the roots and updated for technology.


I forgot I bought "The Room" recently.  I think I'll play that before starting Thief 2.  Not that I'm done with Thief Gold yet, mind you...


----------



## Ithanul (Feb 29, 2016)

Just mucking about in Cities:Skylines with my crazy highway setups.


----------



## Frick (Feb 29, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Not entirely sure why @Frick loves the original Thief but not Thief: Deadly Shadows or the fourth Thief.  They seem like pretty good successors to me: true to the roots and updated for technology.
> 
> 
> I forgot I bought "The Room" recently.  I think I'll play that before starting Thief 2.  Not that I'm done with Thief Gold yet, mind you...



Honestly the first Thief is not that good imo, it's the second game that takes the cake. DS probably could have been good, but was absolutely destroyed by the stupid tiny levels (the same problem as Deus Ex 2 had). Play the second level in Thief 2 and compare to the following games. And the new Thief ... It's to Thief 2 what CoD is to Crysis. It's sneaking on rails.


----------



## Toothless (Feb 29, 2016)

League of Legends ran like a drunk cow earlier but still was able to initiate as a support and help with the win in a ARAM.

Screw that 350+ ping game.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 2, 2016)

Finished Thief Gold.  Now I'm watching all of the cutscenes I missed. 









Edit: Beat "The Room" in 2 hours.  Fun game but obviously super short.


I have to decide between playing Costume Quest 2 (because "The Room" was so short) or diving into Thief 2.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 3, 2016)

Finished Costume Quest 2 and got all except one achivement (requires replaying the game in its entirety).  Time to start Thief 2! 


Edit: Ruh roh.  Appears to be the same engine.  Intro video doesn't play.  I'm going to try TafferPatcher to see if it fixes all of this brokeness.  If it fails, I'll probably just play it at 800x600 like Thief Gold.


Edit: Woo, it worked!  And away we goooooooooo...


----------



## okidna (Mar 4, 2016)

Grim Dawn and starting to play Styx.

I played a lot of Grim Dawn when I bought it last year, but abandon the game to wait for complete content/level. Now after the official release I have to say that the game is (still) great and of course better than when it's still in Early Access (more polished graphically, better game mechanics, and less bugs). If you love Titan Quest, Diablo 2, or Tochlight you have to try this game.

Move on to Styx (@rtwjunkie keep mentioning this game as a good stealth game, so I bought it today because it's on sale), well let say that the control is a little bit quirky and 30 minutes into the game I experienced my first bug, Styx stuck in one place after killing one of the guard, the other guards see him, starting to attack, and I can't parry at all, there you go my second not so glorious death (the first was mistimed jump into the floor ). 
Despite the weird control and early game bug I do like the gameplay though, especially when the view changed to first person peeking view when you hide in the coffin/chest or cupboard, or first person view when you're hiding beneath furniture or some platform, that's good, very realistic. Will keep playing the game this weekend.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 4, 2016)

okidna said:


> Move on to Styx (@rtwjunkie keep mentioning this game as a good stealth game, so I bought it today because it's on sale), well let say that the control is a little bit quirky and 30 minutes into the game I experienced my first bug, Styx stuck in one place after killing one of the guard, the other guards see him, starting to attack, and I can't parry at all, there you go my second not so glorious death (the first was mistimed jump into the floor ).
> Despite the weird control and early game bug I do like the gameplay though, especially when the view changed to first person peeking view when you hide in the coffin/chest or cupboard, or first person view when you're hiding beneath furniture or some platform, that's good, very realistic. Will keep playing the game this weekend.



Once you get used to the controls, it's all good.  This was one of RCoon's first reviews I think, back at end of 2014 (?), and getting used to the controls is the hardest part.  Also, try NOT to get in combat.  You will lose 9 times out of 10...because you're small, and it's supposed to stealth.

That's not to say you can't kill.  Just wait for the right moment, and assassinate from behind.  I left hundreds of bodies behind me this way.  And you'll die more than once from falling, even once you get used to the controls.

Here, found his good review:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/styx-master-of-shadows-review.206335/


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 4, 2016)

I just beat Dying light and it was good. The running around and killing zombies and doing parkour is amazing, but the story is very lacking.. I've started GTA V again. I never got to finish it and I have to say the graphics and story are really good. I really like everything so far. I can't wait for Mafia III and I'd like to go back through Mafia II, but I have so many other games I've not played.. lol I beat I have 40 games i've never started.. lol


----------



## scevism (Mar 4, 2016)

Been playing Grid Autosport just got to level 9 on all race modes still a great game.


----------



## Frick (Mar 4, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Finished Costume Quest 2 and got all except one achivement (requires replaying the game in its entirety).  Time to start Thief 2!
> 
> 
> Edit: Ruh roh.  Appears to be the same engine.  Intro video doesn't play.  I'm going to try TafferPatcher to see if it fixes all of this brokeness.  If it fails, I'll probably just play it at 800x600 like Thief Gold.
> ...



You running with the HD mod?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 4, 2016)

Frick said:


> You running with the HD mod?


TafferPatcher allows all resolutions because it updated the NewDark engine.  Unfortunately, I ticked the boxes for upgraded textures too and I'm seeing a lot of faces with missing textures.  It's not really getting in the way of playing though.


----------



## Jborg (Mar 4, 2016)

Currently on my 2nd play through of Witcher 3, playing GTA V on and off in the usual manner when I don't want something objective based.

I picked up Far Cry Primal 2 nights ago, started playing and am liking it so far. Graphics are awesome, the landscapes are great, gameplay is fun. So I only have a few issues with the game so far.... the game seems to have features that resemble other game features very closely.... such as the "Hunter Vision" to me seems like a direct copy from the Witcher 3 senses.... its not exactly the same but it instantly reminded me of the Witcher 3 mechanism when I started using it. The game also resembles the Survival Game Ark: Survival Evolved somewhat, with taming of creatures etc. From what I am gathering Far Cry Primal is a combination of Far Cry 4 mechanics, combined with some Witcher 3/Ark features.

The one thing that was really ticking me off was how accurate the enemy archers shoot at you WHILE on the move. They can get off 3 arrows on the run, never missing, when I can barley get 1 accurate shot in. Maybe I am doing something wrong lol, but I really don't like how the enemies arrows track to you and they cannot miss. - My biggest negative I have noticed so far.


----------



## okidna (Mar 4, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Once you get used to the controls, it's all good.  This was one of RCoon's first reviews I think, back at end of 2014 (?), and getting used to the controls is the hardest part.  Also, try NOT to get in combat.  You will lose 9 times out of 10...because you're small, and it's supposed to stealth.
> 
> That's not to say you can't kill.  Just wait for the right moment, and assassinate from behind.  I left hundreds of bodies behind me this way.  And you'll die more than once from falling, even once you get used to the controls.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the review link, @RCoon did a really great job at explaining the game and convincing the reader and first time player (well, at least me) to try the hardest difficulty 



Jborg said:


> I picked up Far Cry Primal 2 nights ago, started playing and am liking it so far. Graphics are awesome, the landscapes are great, gameplay is fun. So I only have a few issues with the game so far.... *the game seems to have features that resemble other game features very closely*.... such as the "Hunter Vision" to me seems like a direct copy from the Witcher 3 senses.... its not exactly the same but it instantly reminded me of the Witcher 3 mechanism when I started using it. The game also resembles the Survival Game Ark: Survival Evolved somewhat, with taming of creatures etc. From what I am gathering Far Cry Primal is a combination of Far Cry 4 mechanics, combined with some Witcher 3/Ark features.



Ubisoft is well known for recycling features or gameplay mechanic across their franchises, but for Far Cry Primal it goes even further than that : http://www.gamepressure.com/e.asp?ID=563



> We can’t say that for certain, but there is some evidence pointing to the fact that *Ubisoft might have recycled the map from Far Cry 4 and used it in Far Cry Primal*. You could argue that it’s just a coincidence, but it’s hard to say what was the idea behind that decision – especially since the Himalayas and Central Europe are thousands kilometers apart.


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 4, 2016)

okidna said:


> Grim Dawn and starting to play Styx.
> 
> I played a lot of Grim Dawn when I bought it last year, but abandon the game to wait for complete content/level. Now after the official release I have to say that the game is (still) great and of course better than when it's still in Early Access (more polished graphically, better game mechanics, and less bugs). If you love Titan Quest, Diablo 2, or Tochlight you have to try this game.
> .....



Same here. I got in a while back, and played a pretty good bit, but decided to swap out for something else (or several somethings else) for a while. After the official launch, I got back in on my main toon, and had to backtrack a lot to fill in some of the newest changes (like Devotion and shrines!!), and really enjoying it. 
will spend some time this weekend with the 7-day pass that was donated my way for Black Desert Online. I wonder if all the fuss will make it worth it... I see the store, and some of the useful-looking things look expensive, and some of the cosmetics look _ridiculously_ expensive..... Oh well, It'll be worth the time to check it out


----------



## RCoon (Mar 4, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Here, found his good review:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/styx-master-of-shadows-review.206335/



Oh my, those were the days!


----------



## Beastie (Mar 5, 2016)

Project Cars. The Lotus 49 is a thing of wonder and joy round Oulton Park.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 5, 2016)

Beastie said:


> Project Cars. The Lotus 49 is a thing of wonder and joy round Oulton Park.



My Formula A car has been 3027 miles around Nords . Project Cars is probably the best game i have ever owned.....though i must confess Dirt Rally is a stonker......Pikes Peak.....WOW !! 

Loving the replay footage in both games especially the drone shots in Dirt.


----------



## Beastie (Mar 5, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> My Formula A car has been 3027 miles around Nords ..


I've yet to tackle the Nurburgring. I look forward to it.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 5, 2016)

Beastie said:


> I've yet to tackle the Nurburgring. I look forward to it.




2 or at most 3 laps round Nords in Formula A and i am frazzled...try the RWD LMP1.....plenty of brakes and traction, hefty top speed too...a nice intro before jumping in a Formula A.


----------



## Ithanul (Mar 5, 2016)

Could not help myself.  Lets see if I can still beat this fast style.  
Plus, I wanted the darn figurine for my collection.


 

Plus, been playing Joe Dever's Lone Wolf HD.  So far on Act 2 Chapter 2.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 5, 2016)

I actually finished a mission without killing anyone and without being detected.   I think this is going to be a game that I replay to go the whole game for Ghost and Clean Hands.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 5, 2016)

Thief 2 done and yeah, it is way better than Thief Gold.  It's funny how Thief went through the same growing pains as Splinter Cell.  In the first game of both, you were forced into a situation where pacifism isn't really an option (talking the Pagen creatures in Thief Gold).  In every subsequent title of both series, they provided alternatives.

Mad Max isn't going to get finished downloading until it is close to bed time so I need to find something else to fill the time.  I'm trying to decide between bouncing around some indie titles (like Organ Trail which I haven't played since they fixed the scavanging minigame) or Thief to get the last 11 achievements.


----------



## Frick (Mar 5, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Thief 2 done and yeah, it is way better than Thief Gold.  It's funny how Thief went through the same growing pains as Splinter Cell.  In the first game of both, you were forced into a situation where pacifism isn't really an option (talking the Pagen creatures in Thief Gold).  In every subsequent title of both series, they provided alternatives.



Now I just need 2000 words on why Thief 2 is the best in the series and why and how it's vastly superior to Thief (2014).


----------



## Guitar (Mar 5, 2016)

FWIW, The Culling has awful combat, is boring and bland as hell, and runs like shit (on AMD cards?). Don't buy it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 6, 2016)

Frick said:


> Now I just need 2000 words on why Thief 2 is the best in the series and why and how it's vastly superior to Thief (2014).


The major difference between Thief 2 and the most recent two is having to traverse the city to get from mission to mission.  If you don't like that mechanic, Thief 2 is better.  If you do like that mechanic, they are better.  Other than that (and the obviously improving graphics) they're all still pretty much the same game.  I think Deadly Shadows has the best story though.


I discovered a lot of the Dishonored achievements I'm missing are from the Trials.  I think I'll take a stab at some of them...


----------



## Frick (Mar 6, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The major difference between Thief 2 and the most recent two is having to traverse the city to get from mission to mission.  If you don't like that mechanic, Thief 2 is better.  If you do like that mechanic, they are better.  Other than that (and the obviously improving graphics) *they're all still pretty much the same game*.  I think Deadly Shadows has the best story though.



......................................................................................................... The row of dots here represent how far I counted before deciding not to write that 2000 word expose on why this statement is wrong.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 6, 2016)

manofthem said:


> I actually finished a mission without killing anyone and without being detected.   I think this is going to be a game that I replay to go the whole game for Ghost and Clean Hands.



And I beat Dishonored earlier today. I'm glad I stuck with it because I got into it and really liked it. In fact, I restarted the game tonight and doing a run for Ghost and Clean Hands 

In a way, Dishonored partly reminds me of Metro 2033... When I first started Metro, I couldn't get into it; it took me 3 tries to get into the game, and that taught me something. I didn't want to do that with this game so I stuck with it and loved it!



FordGT90Concept said:


> I discovered a lot of the Dishonored achievements I'm missing are from the Trials. I think I'll take a stab at some of them...



How's it going with that?  and are you going for all the achievements? I looked through them tonight and there are a lot, and man seem complicated. I only have like 25%


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 6, 2016)

@manofthem I am so glad you stuck with it and loved it!  It's one of my top ten favorite games of all tine!  It's practically a near perfect game in every area measured.  I think the last two years it has been in PCGamer's top ten of all time too.  

It's one of those rare games I can play numerous times.  Hell, i played a second time almost immediately after finishing the first time.  The I bought the Knife of Dunwall and the Witches of ? And played the missing story from the other side.  It still had me hooked, even though I wasn't playing as the "good" side.  I actually discovered the two of them weren't all that different.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 6, 2016)

manofthem said:


> How's it going with that?  and are you going for all the achievements? I looked through them tonight and there are a lot, and man seem complicated. I only have like 25%


Got all of these:
Mrs Pilsen's Remorse - Find Emily's doll hidden in each of the 10 challenges
Assassin Vs. Machine - Complete Train Runner before the train arrives at the station
Long Way Down - Perform a drop assassination of at least 150 meters in the Kill Cascade challenge
Headhunter - Complete Assassin's Run with 100% accuracy using only head shots
Time Management - Finish Chain Kill or Bend Time Massacre without failing any wave, including bonuses

I'm thinking I'm not going to get them all primarily because of:
Void Star - Complete all Normal and Expert challenges with a 3-Stars rating

That's just an exercise in frustration.



rtwjunkie said:


> The I bought the Knife of Dunwall and the Witches of ?


Brigmore Witches


Less than an hour left on the Mad Max download so I'm probably done with Dishonored for a while.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 6, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Brigmore Witches



Thanks for that!  My mind was a bit foggy at the time.


----------



## Drone (Mar 6, 2016)

manofthem said:


> In a way, Dishonored partly reminds me of Metro 2033... When I first started Metro, I couldn't get into it; it took me 3 tries to get into the game, and that taught me something. I didn't want to do that with this game so I stuck with it and loved it!



Same here. I couldn't get into these games because I rarely play fps games but when I saw that these games are singleplayer games with interesting story and rpg elements I totally loved them. I missed lots of things in Metro 2033 (normal one, I don't have redux version) so I'm gonna replay it soon (to get different ending). Dishonored deserves another replay as well. Unfortunately lots of abilities in Dishonored are pointless, because with possession and teleportation you can achieve any goal.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 6, 2016)

Ithanul said:


> Could not help myself.  Lets see if I can still beat this fast style.
> Plus, I wanted the darn figurine for my collection.
> View attachment 72600.


Aw man, I remember twilight princess. It came with my wii at launch, but my mom threw it away. 

Right now I'm playing undertale but with tons of rocket league in between as I can't beat this boss.


----------



## GoldenX (Mar 6, 2016)

what boss? the one that only speaks like this? you're gonna have a bad time...

Testing Dolphin-emu in Direct3D 12:


----------



## manofthem (Mar 9, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> @manofthem I am so glad you stuck with it and loved it!  It's one of my top ten favorite games of all tine!  It's practically a near perfect game in every area measured.  I think the last two years it has been in PCGamer's top ten of all time too.
> 
> It's one of those rare games I can play numerous times.  Hell, i played a second time almost immediately after finishing the first time.  The I bought the Knife of Dunwall and the Witches of ? And played the missing story from the other side.  It still had me hooked, even though I wasn't playing as the "good" side.  I actually discovered the two of them weren't all that different.



I'm glad too. When I think back right after starting it, I never imagined I'd put in this many hours.  Like you mentioned, I started it right back up after finishing for a second play through... got Ghost and Clean Hands  

Great game, lots of fun.  I got the same ending both times, but after finishing the second time through the ending, I thought that the ending would change based on how you play.  Quick search shows that there are different endings so I'm going to replay the last chapter to see if that will give me the other ending. 

Also, yesterday I got my second monitor so I hooked them both up.  I played Dishonored at 5120x1440, and it was pretty awesome.  yeah, the bezels in the middle suck, but since it was stealth and no shooting, it worked out alright.


Spoiler












Edit: no, high chaos on the last chapter won't bring about a different ending, I got same ending.  Looks like I'll have to replay the game in high chaos


----------



## EzioAs (Mar 9, 2016)

I've been playing Valkyria Chronicles for the last two weeks. After trading Street Fighter 4 to get it (I'm not that into fighting games these days) and spending some time on it, I can say it's totally worth it. Still, I plan to finish it by the end of week though since I wanted to try Deus Ex: Human Revolution next, or maybe Thief (2014).


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 9, 2016)

manofthem said:


> t: no, high chaos on the last chapter won't bring about a different ending, I got same ending.  Looks like I'll have to replay the game in high chaos



Yeah, that's one game where the different endings depend on your whole playthrough.  You've got to be high chaos predominately to get that ending.  Kill every enemy and blow shit up...no problem!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 9, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Yeah, that's one game where the different endings depend on your whole playthrough.  You've got to be high chaos predominately to get that ending.  Kill every enemy and blow shit up...no problem!



Well, I hate to admit it but I started up once again and this time I'm like a madman destroying everything I can  every finish is High Chaos so should work out this time.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 9, 2016)

oh well time to post again since i decided to give a go at 2 new games (in a genre that i didn't play a lot lately ...)

1st Guardian Of Orion (GOO) well 10chf on STEAM is already cheap, but i got it for 1chf ... can say ... there can be worse bargain than that ... 
http://store.steampowered.com/app/407840
jetpack, multiclass dinosaur, 4 player coop, single survival (fun), full Xbox pad support, nice graphics/model, top down or 3rd person view. not bad, even at 10chf i would take it i think
   

2nd... well i know i hate Nexon but i don't remember why .. so "GITS:SC FA O" (too long to write in full?  )
as a fan of Masamune Shirow works ... i was torn for that one ... plus it's a online only, and my CS days are wayyyyyy back from today, albeit a bit empty for now, the graphics, characters and music are totally in sync with GITS universe (only checked western EU server ... i might need to check EA and WA maybe EE or Au ...  ) plus i can't bitch about the game ... the Elite early access package was gifted from a friend 

all the iconic character of GITS are here, the tutorial was classic, everything can be unlocked ingame progression (TP) or via game earned credit (GP) only cosmetics are unlocked by premium microtransactions (for now ... knowing Nexon ... i doubt it will hold  )

   

well strong point of the game? ... aherm ...

hum... well...

Motoko Kusanagi? nothing can go wrong with a full cyber gal ... (since the last organic parts on her are the brain and spinal cord  )


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 9, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> jetpack



Ooooh, did you say jetpack?  This might bear looking into!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 9, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Ooooh, did you say jetpack?  This might bear looking into!


well ... it's ... a bit odd ... i can't find it or use it on KB/mouse on the main rig but on the Alpha with a Xbone controller i remember clearly having one (albeit limited) not a huge gamechanger altho.

nonetheless the whole game is quite fun... at my taste (i remind me a bit AVP/AVP2 survival mode sans player controlled enemy ... and being the only one at the LAN we did on those game that was "volunteer" to be the only Marines on 64 player ... that was rather fun )


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 10, 2016)

Mad Max is making me want to replay Red Faction: Guerilla
Thief made me want to replay Dishonored
Thief 2 made me want to replay Thief 4
I want to play Consortium extensively to document it.
I want to replay TES4 and TES5.
I won Trine 3 so I should play that soon.
...so many games and so little time...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 10, 2016)

Blues and Bullets Episode 2 is out now.  I'll likely be taking a Skyrim break and playing it this weekend.

If you haven't tried it, you really owe it to yourself to do it.  It's a Noir adventure game, with minimally colored palette of black, white and red, with normal colors apparent as an undertone.  It is an set in an alternate history, featuring a semi-retired Elliot Ness, who owns a diner, teaming up with his old, retired adversary, Al Capone, taking a job to find Capone's daughter.  It's great fun, well-voiced, and marvelously written by this Indy developer.


----------



## Beastie (Mar 10, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> 2 or at most 3 laps round Nords in Formula A and i am frazzled...try the RWD LMP1.....plenty of brakes and traction, hefty top speed too...a nice intro before jumping in a Formula A.


I've been enjoying the Lotus 49 so much I splashed out on the vintage Lotus expansion pack. Hokenheim classic is awesome and the Lotus 38 is utterly psychotic. I currently hold the lap record with the 38 round Oulton international .

Normally I'm really mean when it comes to buying games, I'll wait for the discount omnibus edition with all the add ons included, but in this case I want to encourage them to make more vintage stuff, especially old F1 tracks.

Old tracks like Hockenheim and the Nordschilffe (sp?) were radical and beautiful but too dangerous IRL; with the wonder of video games we can enjoy them without the risk.
I'm not so much into the modern Tilke tracks with annoying generic technical sections and sanitized fast corners.

I havn't really got into cars with downforce, I've been rocking the vintage open wheelers.


----------



## Drone (Mar 10, 2016)

After 17 hours of amazing gameplay I got to chapter 5 in Tales of Symphonia (ToS). My char's level is 26, still long way to go lol. Story gets more complicated and weird. Finally Sheena joined my party, so I can use summoning skills and Raine got her nurse skills so I can heal all party members. YAY! Regular enemies and bosses got tough and puzzles are harder from chapter to chapter:






For example realigning the lenses and lasers, movable blocks puzzles and stuff. So exciting!






Warped spacetime, new dimensions, wormholes. I'm loving this 






Trade/economy system is better here, in ToS2 it was more complicated and required lots of unnecessary button mashing.


Seriously, I just completed 25% of this game and I love it. Totally my shit. After the Last Story and Xenoblade Chronicles ToS is the best jrpg ever (together with FF VII Crisis Core of course )


----------



## RCoon (Mar 11, 2016)

Got my review key for the Hitman Season Pass last night at like 11PM. Gonna be blitzing that this weekend for next week's article.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 11, 2016)

I suspect it isn't very long because it is episodic.


Edit: Playing Trine 3 and I got distracted by the voice of Zoya (Victoria Kruger).  She voices Isabella in Dragon Age II too.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 11, 2016)

just started Stardew Valley and really like it.


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 11, 2016)

Yet another run at Skyrim achievement hunting. 

I've already managed to mess up Oblivion Walker and Vampire Mastered, so I guess another play-through is inevitable.
So far: lvl.58 Breton mage (not using any weapons except summoned). Legendary difficulty all the way through. No third-party mods except left hand rings and hi-res textures.


----------



## Frick (Mar 11, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Mad Max is making me want to replay Red Faction: Guerilla
> Thief made me want to replay Dishonored
> Thief 2 made me want to replay Thief 4
> I want to play Consortium extensively to document it.
> ...



You should review games.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 11, 2016)

Not enough time to play them, nevermind review them. XD

I do put reviews on Steam when the mood strikes me though.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 11, 2016)

Got a review key for Battlefleet Gothic: Armada eyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyy

I'm so tired. There are not enough hours in the day.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 12, 2016)

I see why Trine 3 has mixed reviews now.  The story is obviously incomplete and the store doesn't say anything about that.


Edit: Not sure yet what I'm playing next...


----------



## aasim1111 (Mar 12, 2016)

Finished assassin creed unity today. Great game play and story. Good ending but the final boss was too easy to defeat.  Maybe one of the best in the series. Ppl say syndicate is better. Haven't tried that yet. 

Now on to cod advanced warfare then far cry 4 then batman or syndicate.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 12, 2016)

I achievement hunted in Skyrim.  I got all of the achievements using an old save except werewolf and vampire.  I'll create a new save one of these days for that...


I'm loading up high res pack, unofficial patch, SkyUI, and Inigo.  When I do decide to play it, it will be the first time I used mods with Skyrim.


----------



## Ithanul (Mar 12, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I see why Trine 3 has mixed reviews now.  The story is obviously incomplete and the store doesn't say anything about that.
> 
> 
> Edit: Not sure yet what I'm playing next...


Well, the makers did not communicate really well that the game was suppose to be episodic.  It bit them in the butt bad.  Last I heard it hit them hard to the point they may never finish releasing the rest of it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 12, 2016)

Completely deserved.  The fact it is episodic should have been clearly displayed on store perhaps even with an option to purchase all episodes.  I can't believe they still haven't updated the store to make that clear.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 12, 2016)

Not overly impressed so far. Completed Episode 1 in a little over an hour just because I was screwing around. Too easy to break the AI entirely.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 12, 2016)

Stardew Valley is where the action is at


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 12, 2016)

RCoon said:


> Not overly impressed so far. Completed Episode 1 in a little over an hour just because I was screwing around. Too easy to break the AI entirely.


I figured this would be the case...and it sucks.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 12, 2016)

Battlefleet Gothic: Armada is AWEEESOOOOOME!


----------



## Ithanul (Mar 13, 2016)

BumbleBee said:


> Stardew Valley is where the action is at


I been debating about nabbing that game.  But I need to work on my backlog.  Especially for my consoles.  Otherwise I tend to play between Cities:Skylines and Minecraft.

Almost finishing up Zelda:Twilight Princess HD.  After that finish up last boss on Wind Waker HD.  Then back to playing Xenoblade Chronicles X.  Though, I need to finish the last few missions on Fire Emblem:Awakening since the new ones are out now.


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 13, 2016)

Playing Black Desert Online, and enjoying how seriously complex this game is.... And amused at the idiots rushing to level cap.....


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 13, 2016)

Ithanul said:


> I been debating about nabbing that game.  But I need to work on my backlog.  Especially for my consoles.  Otherwise I tend to play between Cities:Skylines and Minecraft.
> 
> Almost finishing up Zelda:Twilight Princess HD.  After that finish up last boss on Wind Waker HD.  Then back to playing Xenoblade Chronicles X.  Though, I need to finish the last few missions on Fire Emblem:Awakening since the new ones are out now.




it's fun. it reminds me of Harvest Moon


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 13, 2016)

skyrim took another ... renew for me 










well it was a shadowplay test after finally upgrading my main rig on win 10 ... so it's actually what i play for now 

ps: 33 secondes take time to watch it in full screen 1080p60 to see the lil' logo on the bottom left


----------



## Guitar (Mar 15, 2016)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/449540/


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 15, 2016)

I've been playing Consortium way more than healthy.  I've been adding lots, and lots, and lots of content to the associated wiki (literally have over 100 documents to add yet) and right now, I'm working on the "True Neutral" achievement (have 0 alignment with everyone you meet).  Apparently no one has gotten it legitimately yet and I can easily see why.  It takes patience, record keeping, and a lot of trial and error.  Here's my first attempt that resulted in 5 people with an alignment ranging from -1 to -3 (spoiler warning):
http://interdimensionalgaming.wikia.com/wiki/Consortium_Achievements/True_Neutral/Test_1

I'm almost certain the next test will also result in failure but I'm confident the third test will be correct.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Mar 15, 2016)

Just finished playing three games that I got during the recent sales, Star Ruler 2, Mount and Blade Warband, and Rome 2 Total War Campaign.

Star Ruler 2 is a great 4x space game, the game play is unique and combines many great aspects of other 4x games like sins, galciv, etc. Mechanics are simple and not a lot of micromanagement is needed, unit/fleet control system is also the best i've seen in all rts 4x games. You only need to manage fleets, not single ships that you make individually and manually group into fleets. Fleets are automatically created once you construct flagships and you can set them to automatically build smaller ships.

Mount and Blade: Warband is a gem, I just got it during last winter sale and it's super fun playing it, you get to make your own story and choose your own path, the game is the ultimate medieval rpg sandbox game (with empire/kingdom management in the later stages). It's like Medieval Total War but you control a personal character instead of a faction, and you start as a nobody.

Rome 2 Total War is also a great game after all the patches it's been through, just finished a grand campaign and it was a blast.

I also bought Rainbow Six: Siege and it's a great game to play with friends.


----------



## Orion7 (Mar 15, 2016)

Currently (mostly weekends) FS2004, GTA 5, Farcry 4, Eurotruck 2, and on rare occasions coz its time-consuming; World of warcraft Mist of Pandaria (private server).


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 15, 2016)

Installed Dying Light with DLC (latest) as a test to see how my machine would fair and was wanting to play the game anyways. I'll be done with it when I get home as I only have the ending left but needed to go to bed last night.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 15, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I've been playing Consortium way more than healthy.  I've been adding lots, and lots, and lots of content to the associated wiki (literally have over 100 documents to add yet) and right now, I'm working on the "True Neutral" achievement (have 0 alignment with everyone you meet).  Apparently no one has gotten it legitimately yet and I can easily see why.  It takes patience, record keeping, and a lot of trial and error.  Here's my first attempt that resulted in 5 people with an alignment ranging from -1 to -3 (spoiler warning):
> http://interdimensionalgaming.wikia.com/wiki/Consortium_Achievements/True_Neutral/Test_1
> 
> I'm almost certain the next test will also result in failure but I'm confident the third test will be correct.



Damn!! Thay's practically a full time job you're doing there.  I doff my hat to you, sir!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 16, 2016)

Got it done, 100% achievements.  I think that's the only achievement that ever made me think. XD


----------



## erixx (Mar 16, 2016)

I tried Hitman, but after some hours I refunded it... Can't stand another 3rd person view game in my life!


----------



## Frick (Mar 16, 2016)

erixx said:


> I tried Hitman, but after some hours I refunded it... Can't stand another 3rd person view game in my life!



Done right they're awesome.

Rogue Legacy turned to essentially a grind to upgrade your stuff so you can defeat bosses. It's still enjoyable, but after 20h it's getting samey.


----------



## Guitar (Mar 16, 2016)

So I tried to play DayZ just now.
How in the fuck is this game so shitty at this point? I remember having fun with DayZ - 5 years ago with the Arma 2 mod that was great for what it was. The standalone is awful. Runs like dog shit, there are buildings floating in the air, barely any zombies, (both since it runs like shit and is shit) combat/hitting zombies with weapons is awful.

Wow. How have they actually gone backwards?


----------



## EzioAs (Mar 18, 2016)

Well, finally finished Valkyria Chronicles. I planned to finish it last week and yet it took way longer than expected. I have to say, the game is a real bargain for it's current price and a must-buy on sale. I am so glad I traded Street Fighter IV for this. Really wish the rest of the series was on Steam as well, but maybe SEGA will bring it someday.

Now, onto Deus Ex: Human Revolution. I hope I'll be able to finish it by the end of the week. If the main campaign/quest is as _just _long as Dishonored or Bioshock Infinite, I'll definitely be able to finish it early.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 18, 2016)

EzioAs said:


> Now, onto Deus Ex: Human Revolution. I hope I'll be able to finish it by the end of the week. If the main campaign/quest is as _just _long as Dishonored or Bioshock Infinite, I'll definitely be able to finish it early.



My memory is a little fuzzy on it, but IIRC, the campaign is definately longer than Dishonered, which was about 12 hours, and longer than Bioshock:Infinite, which I think took me more than 20.  I want to say about 23 hours.  

IDK, I would have to check my DXHR time in Steam, and divide in 2, since I played it twice.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Mar 18, 2016)

EzioAs said:


> Well, finally finished Valkyria Chronicles. I planned to finish it last week and yet it took way longer than expected. I have to say, the game is a real bargain for it's current price and a must-buy on sale. I am so glad I traded Street Fighter IV for this. Really wish the rest of the series was on Steam as well, but maybe SEGA will bring it someday.
> 
> Now, onto Deus Ex: Human Revolution. I hope I'll be able to finish it by the end of the week. If the main campaign/quest is as _just _long as Dishonored or Bioshock Infinite, I'll definitely be able to finish it early.


It's longer, Bioshock and Dishonored took around 5-7 hours for me to finish while Deus Ex I took around 20+ hours to do it(roaming around and completing side quests made it longer)


----------



## manofthem (Mar 19, 2016)

I've been so wrapped up in real life stuff that I haven't been about to game much. Lately at night I've been so tired that I just lay in bed instead of hit up some gaming  

I hope this weekend to get into a gaming sesh and try out something new. Not sure what's next but I have some games already installed and ready to go, just have to go through them again. 

But, I do have it in mind to play Alien Isolation again because that we game is just fantastic! Then I want to play Soma again because it was great and I enjoyed it and want to go through it again.


----------



## Drone (Mar 19, 2016)

manofthem said:


> ...Then I want to play Soma again because it was great and I enjoyed it and want to go through it again.



Unfortunately I played it too early when it had some awful bugs which were patched in later version. Cool game nonetheless, story and design are really interesting.
It was awesome to notice pictures of some famous nebulae on the wall and that amazing Milky Way's band stretching across the dark skies in the end.

Soma kinda reminds me of Amnesia + Doom + Dead Space: Extraction


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Mar 20, 2016)

grinding on both Need For Speed + Blade & Soul (NA server)


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 20, 2016)

Black Desert
FF14
Neverwinternights 1 (Got a dedicated server I run)

and I tried to play the division with a game code I got from my 980ti and so far im not really impressed with it.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Mar 20, 2016)

ATm playing Van helsing adventures final cut. waiting for dark souls 3


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 20, 2016)

a bit of FFXIVHW (free login campaign, good initiative to see if it can bring me back on it ), a pinch of Blade And Soul Eu, Warlock test ... faster to level than any other classes i have ... 31 in 2 days way faster than my assassin (35 6 days), Summoner (22 4 days) or Kung Fu Master (31 3 days), a drop of Skyrim/Shadow Warrior Classic Redux/GITS-SC-FA/Rebel Galaxy (around 45min to 1hrs each per day ) and a lot of Armored Warfare ...


funny on MMO i love leveling and story-line following but i ultimately find raids and end game content boring (valid for BNS and FFXIVHW) i guess i am not one of those "pro elitist master with all max stats and gear" even if i play probably more than them, but eh... i only play for fun 
one could say : end game pvp is fun, and on that ... i was a pvp player only on World of Warcraft and since i stopped playing it, PVP got the signification of "Pointless Versus Pointless" for me 

also waiting 21.03.2016 2pm GMT (oohhh tomorrow 3pm local time) to see my 5 game key from Square Enix i got with my Easter surprise bundle (6.49€) let's hope is not either:

Final Fantasy Type-0 HD
Final Fantasy XIII-2
Final Fantasy XIV
Murdered Soul suspect

but rather one of my wishlist ... x) edit: well if it's one i already have i guess it will be time for me to host a giveaway on TPU  


side-note ... seeing it mentioned here made me realize i have Valkyria Chronicles ... somehow i forgot to play it after buying it on the summer STEAM sale ... time to correct that


----------



## Jaffakeik (Mar 21, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> a bit of FFXIVHW (free login campaign, good initiative to see if it can bring me back on it ), a pinch of Blade And Soul Eu, Warlock test ... faster to level than any other classes i have ... 31 in 2 days way faster than my assassin (35 6 days), Summoner (22 4 days) or Kung Fu Master (31 3 days), a drop of Skyrim/Shadow Warrior Redux/GITS-SC-FA/Rebel Galaxy (around 45min to 1hrs each per day ) and a lot of Armored Warfare ...
> 
> 
> funny on MMO i love leveling and story-line following but i ultimately find raids and end game content boring (valid for BNS and FFXIVHW) i guess i am not one of those "pro elitist master with all max stats and gear" even if i play probably more than them, but eh... i only play for fun
> ...


I still got FF type-0 HD unfinished on my PS4 will need to finish it till FF15 release.


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 21, 2016)

Currently playing FarCry3 Blood Dragon again.

Ill just leave some of these here:

I'm no hero. Policemen, Fireman, Janitors. Those are the real heros.

Dr. Elizabeth Darling: Rex, I saw what you did in my scope. That was incredible!
Sgt. Rex 'Power' Colt: No doc. Paintings of crying clowns and dogs playing poker... those are incredible. What I did? That's just the job.

Dr. Elizabeth Darling: Be careful Rex, there's death in that place.
Sgt. Rex 'Power' Colt: What kind of death?
Dr. Elizabeth Darling: ...The dangerous kind.

Running is like walking, only faster.

[_Finding another collectible_] Whoever thought this would be fun, I'm gonna collect their head and have it mounted it on a wall.


----------



## Guitar (Mar 21, 2016)

Playing Shadow Warrior right now. It's got funny dialogue and I like the gore, but something just feels off. I'm not one for story and such but something about the game other than the hack and slash just feels bland and kind of boring.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 22, 2016)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Playing Shadow Warrior right now. It's got funny dialogue and I like the gore, but something just feels off. I'm not one for story and such but something about the game other than the hack and slash just feels bland and kind of boring.


I got the same impression/feeling playing it.   It's like I couldn't wait to be finished with it.


I've been playing Skyrim trying to get the last two achievements (Werewolf and Vampire).


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 22, 2016)

sooo i got ...

Deus Ex: Human Revolution, Director's Cut, yay ... always wanted it but i forgot to, played a while, interesting one.
Final Fantasy XIII-2, darn, i have it already  oh well giveaway or gift for friends i guess 
Final Fantasy VIII, YAY it was in my wishlist since long ... it's the game where i got my irl nickname ... "Squall" and also GrieverBlade come from it (yep GreiverBlade is a typo ...) 
Sleeping Dogs, Definitive Edition, meh... i intended to let it aside for a giveaway but still tried it ... not so bad will play more later on 
Quantum Conundrum, well that one i don't know what to do with, i guess i will seek some info on it before deciding on activating or giveaway/gift 

only 1 on 5 games is one that i already have, and 3 of them are interesting ... good job SE!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 22, 2016)

Finally set Skyrim aside for a moment and started in on Rise of the Tomb Raider.  I put 9 hours in so far. I had 2 previously, and did 7 yesterday.

I'm actually enjoying it. It's feeling so far a little more like... Well like a tomb raider should feel.  It's still not there, but is fun, nonetheless.  The hunting and gathering has gotten old.  I should be used to this from the last two Far Cry games tho.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 22, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Finally set Skyrim aside .


I WILL NEVER! no matter how many game i have to play aside ... TESV will always have a 30min to 1hrs window in my schedule


----------



## HossHuge (Mar 24, 2016)

Been playing Borderlands The Pre Sequel.  I've beat Nel (The secret boss) twice now and he hasn't dropped the Skullmasher.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 24, 2016)

it's been too long since i played that one ... still fun, and an ENORMOUS lots of change ... yes i also Typo'ed my name in that game ...


----------



## HossHuge (Mar 24, 2016)

I actually haven't change my looks at all.


----------



## LightningJR (Mar 25, 2016)

I can't stop...........


HOOKED... 




Stardew Valley has consumed me, I couldn't tell you when the last time I played something this aggressively...

Need help. pls. Help. pls.


----------



## monim1 (Mar 25, 2016)

I'm playing Unmatched air Traffic it's have many learning point about plane landing in a airport.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 25, 2016)

Still playing Rise of The Tomb Raider with 29 hours in.  I'm only just now going to look for the atlas after helping repel two trinity assaults.  Seems like I still have a good bit to go yet (last save still only showed 46% progress).

What I'm really liking on this are the number of actual tomb adventures, with some of the puzzles really making me think!  

How on Earth did anyone complete this i  10 to 12 hours?  I definately feel I got my money's worth on this one!


----------



## Frick (Mar 25, 2016)

Gearing up for Dreamfall Chapters, so The Longest Journey. Also installing Freelancer because I found this. Installing from a CD no less and man my DVD-drive is loud, and also my Internet connection is A LOT faster than that and that is remarkable.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 25, 2016)

Frick said:


> Gearing up for Dreamfall Chapters, so The Longest Journey. Also installing Freelancer because I found this. Installing from a CD no less and man my DVD-drive is loud, and also my Internet connection is A LOT faster than that and that is remarkable.



Dreamfall Chapters is excellent!  Just be aware we are still awaiting the final chapter, which they have only identified as "this spring".


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 25, 2016)

Crossfire for Freelancer is meh.   Maybe they improved it since I last played it (years) but...Freelancer is just better by itself.


----------



## Frick (Mar 25, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Crossfire for Freelancer is meh.   Maybe they improved it since I last played it (years) but...Freelancer is just better by itself.



I have no doubt about that, but last time I played through Freelancer (last year iirc) it was a lot shorter than I remember. And just flying and looking when the game's done felt a bit unnecessary, especially since I still remember most bits from when it was released. Which was in 2003. Damn.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 25, 2016)

Yeah, Freelancer definitely doesn't have a post-campaign universe because the world doesn't scale with you.  By the time you reach that point, you usually have the ship you want so the only thing really worth doing is finding the experimental weapons.  But why, when you can already take on pretty much everything at that point anyway?  I think Freelancer was supposed to have a better post-campaign experience but it got cut and pushed out the door by Microsoft.  It's part of the reason why Chris Roberts left.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 25, 2016)

Polaris Sector 

It's a real-time-pausable 4X space strategy game, indie title backed by Slitherine/Matrix (of Distant Worlds fame). Been really enjoying the hell out of it!

http://store.steampowered.com/app/418250/


----------



## EzioAs (Mar 28, 2016)

My original plan to finish Deus Ex: Human Revolution 2 weeks ago didn't quite turn up as planned so I was hoping I could finish it this weekend. That didn't quite turn out as well as I've hoped since I spent so much time on the Missing Link mission (which was originally a DLC). I did not like it as much as the rest of the game since it becomes incredibly tedious to sneak around back and forth (without taking down hostiles) in a pretty big map. I probably have to spend some nights during weekdays to finish the game.

Since I've been playing too many stealth games recently, I'll probably skip Thief (2014) next weekend. Maybe I'll play some shooting games like Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Mar 28, 2016)

Just started this game called Cities: Skylines after I bought it last december sale and stocked it in my steam library.

I was surprised, it was that great. It's the best city-building game I've played to date, blows simcity 2013 out of the water and other recent similar games, reminded me of the simcity 4 days.

It's so addictive and I just played for like 5 days and already racked up around 80 hours of gameplay

Screenshot of the current city I'm building





Here is my lengthly steam review(see below)


Spoiler



http://steamcommunity.com/id/lyndonguitar/recommended/255710
Awesome city building game, reminded me of the Simcity 4 days. Bought this last december during the sale and only touched it this week, and it's a great game.

Since there's too many things to say, I'll just say it in bullet format

THE GOOD
-Runs great on my system, even HUGE cities run smoothly and has no problems whatsoever, it's about time we use that 64bit architecture.

-The city/traffic/civilian simulation is realistic. The cars and the people aren't just eyecandy, they actually do something. Everyone has a name, you can see where they live, see that they go to school/work, they buy their stuff and go to malls, etc. They could own a car or use public transport, you can actually follow them and see them do their daily affairs.

-Traffic simulation is the best I've seen in ANY game. same with the civilians, there is an economy system and every car in the game has purpose, may it be delivering goods from industrial buildings to commercial buildings, or providing raw materials to industrial, or civilians going to school, work, garbage collectors, etc.

-Public Transport is also the best, you can actually setup bus/train/metro lines or setup taxi services, ship lines and airlines, and see them in action and actually serving the civilians who are realistic as well as mentioned above.

-The road placement is very flexible and allows you to build roads of all shapes and sizes, you can even adjust the height, up to the underground level. Because of this, Interchanges are in the game(and it's actually useful, because of realistic traffic simulation) and you can also make your own or get pre-made ones from the workshop.

-♥♥♥♥ the grid system, you can design cities that have curvy roads, and it's as easy as doing grids, although I personally like doing grid system cities, a lot of people look for this specific feature

-lastly, MODS, THOUSANDS OF MODS, are in the game, and If you've played Elder Scrolls, and Half-Life, you'd know how mods vastly improve the gameplay experience, this is one of those games where it's super mod friendly and allows for countless mods for various purposes to be made. Examples are pre-made road designs, new structures, cars, camera tweaks, maps, skins, even ones that make the game more realistic.

THE BAD
-the only bad thing for me is that it's hard to learn the basics, thankfully we have Steam Guides so I was able to learn the mechanics of the game quickly.

10/10 The best city building game I've played so far, ok the bullet format isn't much of a help, I still wrote a lot of things


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 28, 2016)

this is what i play


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 28, 2016)

Finished Rise of the Tomb Raider.  I finished the main, explored nearly everywhere and found nearly everything, then went and completed the second half of Baba Yaga DLC.  Grand total was a little over 40 hours. 

If you are like me and take your time exploring, then you will get your money's worth, at a little more than $1 per hour played.  If you just gun straight through on main quest, don't explore and don't do any jobs for anyone, you may have cheated yourself out of  a really good game.


----------



## EzioAs (Mar 28, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Finished Rise of the Tomb Raider.  I finished the main, explored nearly everywhere and found nearly everything, then went and completed the second half of Baba Yaga DLC.  Grand total was a little over 40 hours.
> 
> If you are like me and take your time exploring, then you will get your money's worth, at a little more than $1 per hour played.  If you just gun straight through on main quest, don't explore and don't do any jobs for anyone, you may have cheated yourself out of  a really good game.



Anything from Crystal Dynamics is bound to turn out good (that's what I expect anyway). I really wanted to play RoTR but I'll wait a while longer till it goes on sale.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 28, 2016)

I have been playing a lot of stardew valley


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 28, 2016)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have been playing a lot of stardew valley



love this game!


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 28, 2016)

Played WAY too much BDO this weekend, while She tried the newest chapter in Tale of the Desert (7, and didn't like it), and then tried Runes of Magic. She's tolerating that one ok, but it's not quite what She's looking for. I think we're both still in that age-old Internet meme: "I want the Old WoW back!!!". BDO is doing it for me right now, especially since I joined a guild this weekend, and I could completely turn off "general" chat. I enjoy the extensive way it got me involved in so much so quickly. I'm normally quick to jump to Alchemy, and started that way, but it's a sign of what the game entails that I haven't even looked up the first basic formula: I've been doing cooking, farming, logging, mining, trading, taming, fishing, everything BUT alchemy heheh.


----------



## Frick (Mar 28, 2016)

There's a 6 hour trial on Gragon Age Inquisition at Origin, and in the hour I've played so far ... the controls are sort of smushy and slow, the combat does not know what it wants to be (running dual daggers btw) and the UI reminds me of the one in Amalur, but slower. Honestly I think it would have functioned better as a first person game, which is why I get this feeling it doesn't know what it should be. Like Windows 8. And the dwarf with the huge gun and open chainmail is either the best or the worst character I've seen in a video game because I have never, ever hated something in a game as much as I hate him. Looking forward to the sex scenes involving him. And I'm having some graphical issues, the GPU load drops to zero once every few minutes, which doesn't improve things. 

The upside is that it looks pretty good and I like how the characters move. Like how when you walk at a steep angle the animation changes. And I almost wish I had more grunt so I could turn up the AA. I've never felt that about a game before. The voice acting seem stable. Can't say much of the story because it just started.

The dialouge chooser is terrible. Still. Even more with the emotion thing. "LOOK YOU'RE CRYING NOW".


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 28, 2016)

Varric?  I think if you played Dragon Age II where he is a main character, you'd have more respect for him.  I still haven't played it.  I'm waiting for the GotY to go on sale for $20'ish.

I'm still playing Skyrim.


----------



## Fx (Mar 28, 2016)

I finished DA: Inquisition a couple weeks ago. It was pretty good; I love the whole series.

I am playing Kings Bounty: Dark Side now. Another fun game if you like turn-based strategy games and thinking.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 29, 2016)

10 free days to see if it kick me as much as in 2008

well ... bought a Nighthawk fitted it passive like a Drake got into a Lv3 (i know i know it could also do a Lv4 but ... well standing is all that matter and in that case it was not sufficient  ) sloooowwww luckily i still had a Gnosis in the Hangar, browsed some fitting, saw it was also a good passive shield type and a lot faster on dps and movement than a Drake/Nighthawk ... DEAL
  

my main char is fairly advanced tho


----------



## Drone (Mar 29, 2016)

After nearly 60 hours of sitting on the edge of my seat I'm still hallway through Tales of Symphonia. Shocked puzzled and confused.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 29, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> 10 free days to see if it kick me as much as in 2008
> 
> well ... bought a Nighthawk fitted it passive like a Drake got into a Lv3 (i know i know it could also do a Lv4 but ... well standing is all that matter and in that case it was not sufficient  ) sloooowwww luckily i still had a Gnosis in the Hangar, browsed some fitting, saw it was also a good passive shield type and a lot faster on dps and movement than a Drake/Nighthawk ... DEAL
> View attachment 73357 View attachment 73358 View attachment 73359
> ...



I have a love affair with EVE Online. I was a small gang FC for a while. Kreij used to play too 

tip: turn character portraits off so you can see more people in local. your overview needs work too.


----------



## flmatter (Mar 29, 2016)

finally made it to Merciless difficulty in PoE. Game gets better the higher you go, also tougher..... I have been enjoying it. Had a party member give me some tips on my witch build. Really helped my dps output.   So I guess I have to go back to reading on how to fine tune the witch, almost like WoW days with my pally    anyone else play PoE on US servers?  Toon name?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 29, 2016)

I got 100% achievements in Skyrim and now I've encountered another bug where Ahtar isn't giving me the "Kill the bandit leader" radiant quest.  I've yet again lost interest in playing the game.   I think I'm going to at least try to finish putting together that crown before setting it aside.  Unofficial Skyrim Patch must have changed the radiant quest to be a generic location.  I had a quest for a guy in Windhelm that was blocking Ahtar.

I was going to play Watch_Dogs next but Shadowrun Chronicles: Boston Lockdown is on sale right now and I don't have any DLCs for it.  I think I'm going to play SCBL first to see if i should buy DLCs which are 50% off right now.  Watch_Dogs will probably be after SCBL.


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 29, 2016)

flmatter said:


> finally made it to Merciless difficulty in PoE. Game gets better the higher you go, also tougher..... I have been enjoying it. Had a party member give me some tips on my witch build. Really helped my dps output.   So I guess I have to go back to reading on how to fine tune the witch, almost like WoW days with my pally    anyone else play PoE on US servers?  Toon name?


I haven't for several weeks, and not for many months seriously. I haven't gotten near merciless heheh. I "tweaked" my build, trying to get closer to the better builds I'd seen, and made my self a glass cannon


----------



## flmatter (Mar 29, 2016)

Ahhzz said:


> and made my self a glass cannon


  that is what I am running into now. My output is good, just starting act 2 on merciless but I have trouble staying alive. I think I am going to have to spend some respect points and orbs of regret for better survivability. Then again I am running a lightning build from scratch so the last 10 levels have been fine tuning dps.  Holler at me sometime if you want to run some levels.


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 29, 2016)

I will, thanks. I may have to wait until the next complete Skill Tree reset tho heheh.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## neatfeatguy (Mar 30, 2016)

I don't know why, but I can't get away from Grim Dawn.

I've been trying out different builds and I've been through the game twice on Veteran difficulty.....once I find a build I really like I'm going to tackle Elite and Ultimate.


----------



## EzioAs (Mar 30, 2016)

I've finally finished Deus Ex: Human Revolution. That was a pretty fun ride although I think the Singapore mission is much better designed than the final mission in Panchea. Makes me really looking forward to Mankind Divider. Next stop, Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon. Let's see if this is as good as Far Cry 3.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 30, 2016)

RCoon said:


>


I'm assuming, since you don't have much leisure time, this is part of your upcoming review?


----------



## RCoon (Mar 30, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> I'm assuming, since you don't have much leisure time, this is part of your upcoming review?



Indeed! Review of Adr1ft for tomorrow. Just recording the summary now.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 30, 2016)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Guitar (Mar 30, 2016)

NA Counter Strike Major is happening this week. https://www.twitch.tv/mlg So between watching that and playing CS, it will take up everything until beginning of next week when my Vive should start arriving!


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 30, 2016)

neatfeatguy said:


> I don't know why, but I can't get away from Grim Dawn.
> 
> I've been trying out different builds and I've been through the game twice on Veteran difficulty.....once I find a build I really like I'm going to tackle Elite and Ultimate.


I was stuck on GD for a good bit of time, just wandering around, filling my bags ind bank space, until the BDO hit heheh.


----------



## HarvesterOfSorrow (Mar 30, 2016)

I started my favorite game for PC, Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion and i have pretty good start. (22 hours played current save)


----------



## JohnnyBlues (Mar 30, 2016)

Recently bought the *Guild Wars 2* expansion *HoT*, but the sad thing I don't have a PC, and will probably buy a laptop (fuy, I want a gaming PC). Playing rarely on my roommates old ASUS laptop with an i3 3th generation, IGP. All on low. Awful!
Playing mostly PVP but I will explore the new maps of course. If someone is playing PM me, I am on Desolation (over 3 years now)!


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 30, 2016)

HarvesterOfSorrow said:


> I started my favorite game for PC, Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion and i have pretty good start. (22 hours played current save)


Grats   TES is an excellent "always good" series (except Daggerfail) . Welcome to TPU


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 30, 2016)

EzioAs said:


> I've finally finished Deus Ex: Human Revolution. That was a pretty fun ride although I think the Singapore mission is much better designed than the final mission in Panchea. Makes me really looking forward to Mankind Divider. Next stop, Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon. Let's see if this is as good as Far Cry 3.


Yeah, Panchea was on rails.  So is Tai Yong Medical and Picus Communications.  There was supposed to be an upper Hengsha between lower Hensha and Tai Yong Medical but it got cut.  That's why you go straight from lower Hensha directly into Tai Yong Medical.

Blood Dragon is better than Far Cry 3.


----------



## EzioAs (Mar 31, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Yeah, Panchea was on rails.  So is Tai Yong Medical and Picus Communications.  There was supposed to be an upper Hengsha between lower Hensha and Tai Yong Medical but it got cut.  That's why you go straight from lower Hensha directly into Tai Yong Medical.
> 
> Blood Dragon is better than Far Cry 3.



Can't seem to argue with that. Tried it a little bit this morning before going to work. I couldn't stop smiling like an idiot from the moment the game launches till the helicopter scene.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 31, 2016)

Yeah, the 80s references don't stop coming.  It's awesome.


----------



## Ithanul (Mar 31, 2016)

Finishing up Fire Emblem: Awakening, darn last battle actually kicking my butt.

Not much gaming atm, three classes eating up my time with the homework that has to get done.  Though, trying to power through it all.  Got my hands on Super Smash Bros and Mario Kart 8 for Wii U, and really want to get some time to play them.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 2, 2016)

I set Skyrim aside to play Shadowrun Chronicles: Boston Lockdown.  I like it but it lacks the soul of the Harebrained Schemes Shadowrun titles.  At this point, I'm not convinced I want to plop down $17 on DLC for it.  I'm hoping I can finish the main campaign by April 4 so I can at least grab the Deluxe edition at 50% off.  It's just really hard for me to spend anything on games right now because the backlog (Satellite Reign, Watch_Dogs, Starpoint Gemini 2: Titans, Grey Goo, Dreamfall Chapters, etc.) is pretty long again.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 2, 2016)

played 4 hours of the Doom 4 Beta but didn't like it.

passed 1000 wins in Rocket League on my Steam account because Rocket League all day, everyday 







and Clash Royale on my tablet which I may like more than Hearthstone. does anybody play this?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 3, 2016)

I decided I'm not buying the DLCs for Shadowrun Chronicles: Boston Lockdown for many reasons:
-Can't disable the multiplayer features.  Namely, I keep clicking on the chat even though I want nothing to do with the chat.
-Can't overwatch/guard your characters.  I thought this was the 21st century?
-Can't save/load.  Granted, each map is pretty small but you have to roll with the punches.  If things go sideways, you might as well "leave mission" and start over from the area start.
-I had money, I needed a better weapon, but none were available. For quite a while, the hired runners had better arms and armor than me.  It's frustrating being the weakest link and there's nothing you can do about it until the story advances to a point it unlocks more store content.
-Continuation of above: no options to adjust difficulty.  There are some missions that appear to be unbalanced (like this one where I was attacked on two fronts and they were coming faster than I could kill them; finally completed it on my third or fourth attempted).
-Unlike Harebrained Schemes titles, there's really only one mission I've seen that you can get through without fighting. Ehm, dialogs are linear and the story doesn't appear to branch at all.
-There's some character development but it is shallow compared to the HBS versions.

It's not a bad game and it would probably be a lot more fun playing the co-op (and it all appears to be co-op) with friends.  Doing it solo, and the fact I'm a cheapskate, I just can't justify expanding the experience right now.  I'll probably add it to a wishlist so buy the DLCs sometime in the future.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 3, 2016)

Spent most of the last week playing Rome: Total War.  It's my heavily modded version, running thru the Alexander executable, including my own events script. In that state, it's astounding just how well it plays and looks today, 11 years later!


----------



## b214cm (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm going between Just Cause 3 and Hitman.  I'm a Hitman fan but I'm liking Just Cause way more. Thanks to my Gigabyte 980ti G1 andG-Sync monitor I'm seeing 63-92 fps on both with DSR 1440p setting.


----------



## BigPaPaRu (Apr 3, 2016)

I can only handle short bursts


----------



## Guitar (Apr 3, 2016)

Not gonna lie I thought Outlast was pretty awful and not scary at all.


----------



## Ithanul (Apr 3, 2016)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Not gonna lie I thought Outlast was pretty awful and not scary at all.


Agree, more jump fest scares (which after like the fourth and fifth time get bland).  Does not come where no where near Amnesia series or Penumbra series.  Still need to get SOMA and play that one.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 4, 2016)

Ithanul said:


> Agree, more jump fest scares (which after like the fourth and fifth time get bland).  Does not come where no where near Amnesia series or Penumbra series.  Still need to get SOMA and play that one.



the androids creep me out in Alien: Isolation










enjoy the nightmares


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 4, 2016)

Was playing Therian Saga browser game for couple days but it got boring, now started to play Fallout 4 it was dusting from day 1 I bought it, hopefully it will be engaging and will finish it in couple days. Plans for future playing are Witcher 3(dusting from day 1). Not gonna buy games day one anymore.


----------



## Phentos (Apr 4, 2016)

FFXII on PCSX2, and the Division.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 4, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Spent most of the last week playing Rome: Total War.  It's my heavily modded version, running thru the Alexander executable, including my own events script. In that state, it's astounding just how well it plays and looks today, 11 years later!


considering that was their zenith I'd hope it ages well. Still find myself playing it more often than Rome 2.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 5, 2016)

I finished "Chapter 1" (effectively the main campaign) in Boston Lockdown.  I suspect Satellite Reign is quite similar to Boston Lockdown so I think I will play some more Skyrim or start Watch_Dogs before diving into Satellite Reign.  I need an intermission.


----------



## MrXD (Apr 5, 2016)

Rocket League...I do feel bad I am not putting my new skylake build to use that I just built a few weeks ago ..need to find a new game to play.


----------



## Ithanul (Apr 5, 2016)

MrXD said:


> Rocket League...I do feel bad I am not putting my new skylake build to use that I just built a few weeks ago ..need to find a new game to play.


Don't feel bad.  I mostly play Minecraft and Cities Skylines on my rig on a 1080P monitor.  Two 980Tis be over kill for that.    Then again, I only use one for gaming, the other folds 24/7 none stop.

Finally getting a 1440P monitor to replace my current monitor I use for gaming.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 5, 2016)

MrXD said:


> Rocket League...I do feel bad I am not putting my new skylake build to use that I just built a few weeks ago ..need to find a new game to play.



lots of people play Rocket League everyday. there is an official thread

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/rocket-league-discussion.214397/page-8

I think BF3 and BF4 are the only games in the last 5 years that ever came close to taxing my rig. the amount of indie games I play on a weekly basis is ridiculous. do you think I need a $500 graphics card to run Stardew Valley?


----------



## Guitar (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm still trying to trudge through Shadow Warrior. It is such a pain at this point, I'm on Chapter 16 I think and I HAVE to finish it. But I wish I had never started playing, not worth it. So fucking monotonous.


----------



## Drone (Apr 5, 2016)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> I'm still trying to trudge through Shadow Warrior. It is such a pain at this point, I'm on Chapter 16 I think and I HAVE to finish it. But I wish I had never started playing, not worth it. So fucking monotonous.


Extremely boring game. Waves of the same damn monsters every ****ing time, unfunny jokes, lame weapons. Even Serious Sam 3 was better than this.





Just finished *Republique Episode V* and *Tales of Symphonia*















I'm speechless ...

Definitely the best games I've played.


----------



## dcf-joe (Apr 5, 2016)

Still playing Battlefield 4 multiplayer. I play a 24/7 Metro server when I do play lol.

Trying to get into Counter Strike Global Offensive after watching MLG Columbus made me feel like I could replicate that, but.......


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 5, 2016)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> I'm still trying to trudge through Shadow Warrior. It is such a pain at this point, I'm on Chapter 16 I think and I HAVE to finish it. But I wish I had never started playing, not worth it. So fucking monotonous.



Are we talking original or 2013?

@Drone I can't wait to get started on Republique!  I waited for nearly forever, for what I was certain would never happen (the release of chapters 4 and 5), and then suddenly they released both within 3 months of each other.


----------



## Drone (Apr 5, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> @Drone I can't wait to get started on Republique!  I waited for nearly forever, for what I was certain would never happen (the release of chapters 4 and 5), and then suddenly they released both within 3 months of each other.



Haha I know what you mean, but it was worth it. Amazing game, interesting story, and great voice actors of all time David Hayter and Jennifer Hale.

Lol sometimes they (David Hayter and Jennifer Hale) acted like they were Solid Snake and Samus Aran but I can't blame them for that


----------



## swirl09 (Apr 5, 2016)

BumbleBee said:


> the androids creep me out in Alien: Isolation


Yup! Im hoping to do another playthru in VR in the not too distant future XD

Ive been really trying to actually finish some stuff recently, to tackle the silly backlog. Finished Shadow of Mordor last week (bought at launch! ><) Made some progression in Sleeping Dogs. Finished Wash_dogs(tm) DLC (blood something?) recently...

Otherwise, bouncing between, Helldivers, Stardew valley, and ARK.


----------



## EzioAs (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm still playing Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon. Looks like I may finished it on Friday. Man, I sure love FC3 game mechanics. Really pumps out my adrenaline after spending way too much time on stealth-focused games. And I love killing dragons.


----------



## Guitar (Apr 5, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Are we talking original or 2013?


Latest, 2013.

I can't actually play 'retro' games unless I have nostalgia with them. Can't stand the graphics.


----------



## Dethroy (Apr 5, 2016)

Apart from the missing arcade mode etc. the gameplay is actually pretty darn good.


----------



## Guitar (Apr 6, 2016)

FINALLY FINISHED IT. God that was fucking awful.

Anyways, been downloading a lot of VR stuff in anticipation for the Vive. Which I still don't have even a shipping confirmation on right now which is super frustrating.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 7, 2016)

Every game is nothing now when i started to play>> Enter the Gungeon. Its absolute blast game.


----------



## Frick (Apr 7, 2016)

> Yesterday, we received a letter of formal notice from US and french lawyers, acting on behalf of Blizzard Entertainment, preparing to stand trial against our hosting company OVH and ourselves in less than a week now. This means the de facto end of Nostalrius under its current form.
> 
> As soon as we received this letter, we decided to inform the team and players about the future of Nostalrius, where we have all passionately committed our time and energy as volunteers.
> 
> Nostalrius Begins PvP, Nostalrius Begins PvE & Nostalrius TBC and all related servers will be definitively shutdown at 23:00 server time on the 10th of April 2016, if our hosting company keeps the server online for that long. It feels kind of unreal, but we want to continue to serve our players as we did, and the best we can in the remaining time



https://en.nostalrius.org/


So yeah. I got my hunter to like level 20, but it was way, way to crowded for me. I do have chars in their teens on both TBC and WotLK servers, I want to play on on one of them, but I can't really decide which one. They changed some things for WotLK I don't like, but otoh I really liked Northrend...


----------



## silentbogo (Apr 7, 2016)

*DONE!!!*


----------



## dirtyferret (Apr 7, 2016)

I started Diablo III a few weeks back and finished the original campaign, just started the expansion.


----------



## Frick (Apr 7, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> *DONE!!!*
> 
> View attachment 73591



But no achievement for it?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 7, 2016)

That's what it says for every game you get 100% in.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 8, 2016)

Frick said:


> But no achievement for it?



What were you expecting, a party?


----------



## HossHuge (Apr 8, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> *DONE!!!*
> 
> View attachment 73591



Respect


----------



## flmatter (Apr 8, 2016)

dirtyferret said:


> started Diablo III a few weeks back and finished the original campaign, just started the expansion.


Yeah I did a Long Saturday night when I first got D3. I know normal and the next 2 difficulty levels took me like 8 hours to burn thru, The expansion is decent.  I did some of the league tourney runs too but lost my interest & went back to PoE. Started on act 4 merciless the other night and finally got to lvl 70 and running maps.
I found D3 too easy to lvl and the same with the gear.  It is a good time killer for me.


----------



## zhe yang (Apr 8, 2016)

I play WG/OE games. not sure about F4.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 8, 2016)

Such a difficult game to master, almost to the point of being annoying, but shit when you get it right it feels sooooooooooooo good.






They are racing at Austin Texas this weekend


----------



## silentbogo (Apr 8, 2016)

Easy Rhino said:


> What were you expecting, a party?


----------



## RCoon (Apr 8, 2016)

Gosh, next week's review title is beautiful:


----------



## TommyT (Apr 8, 2016)

Can i play doom 4 beta if i have a copy of wolf the new order foy my xbox?


----------



## EzioAs (Apr 8, 2016)

I finished FC3: Blood Dragon sooner than expected. Completed all missions and got all collectibles in less than 8 hours. Well, at least it's a really good game and now I can look forward to playing something else. Maybe I'll play some older RPGs on an emulator.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 8, 2016)

Went decidedly old(er) school yesterday.  Installed and played Caesar IV for several hours.  Then, I decided my retail copy of American McGee's Alice, in pristine condition, and released in 2000 would not go to waste. 

After about an hour and a half of , it is running and playing on W10!


----------



## Frick (Apr 8, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Then, I decided my retail copy of American McGee's Alice, in pristine condition, and released in 2000 would not go to waste.
> 
> After about an hour and a half of , it is running and playing on W10!



I actually bought the soundtrack for that game.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 8, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Went decidedly old(er) school yesterday.  Installed and played Caesar IV for several hours.  Then, I decided my retail copy of American McGee's Alice, in pristine condition, and released in 2000 would not go to waste.
> 
> After about an hour and a half of , it is running and playing on W10!



Wow, I remember playing Caesar 2 !!!  It directly competed with  simcity.


----------



## Drone (Apr 8, 2016)

Caesar is an awesome game indeed. Spent a lot of time on this and AoE 2 back in the day ...


----------



## Frick (Apr 8, 2016)

Caesar III or bust. The pinnacle of the genre is Emperor: Rise of the Middle Kingdom. Lehtis was supposed to bring the genre back, and it did it almost too true to the old things. I've seriously been thinking about how to make a good, modern city builder, true to Impressions/BreakAway, but deeper. I wish I could code, then I would see if one could mod Emperor somehow.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 8, 2016)

I caved and bought Battlefield Gothic: Armada, and @RCoon I can't wait for your review on this title once it is released in a month (4/21 right?) but so far this is a damn fine game!

http://store.steampowered.com/app/363680/

It is on a 2D plane like Rebel Galaxy, so its more like sea faring ships in space in a control sense. But it works very very well for tactical strategy.

The action, the sounds, the visual presentation, the lore that there is access to in the beta is all great so far! There are a few bugs here and there, but the game looks and runs great overall. It feels very well polished and I'm absolutely happy with my investment of this title. It's more an ARTS than standard RTS...as you battle across the Gothic system you gain repore, which allows you to spend on upgrading your fleet and buying new ships, adding admirals, etc. So far it is incredible...though I haven't tried MP yet and I've only done a couple of the missions available in the prologue. The combat is very weighty and it is really really really fun to ram other ships with your own if you can time it right. This is a space ARTS done right with the WH40K theme...love it!

I also bought into another title called Shallow Space:

http://store.steampowered.com/app/305840/
http://shallow.space/

This title has some very strong promise with it, kind of melting Homeworld, Nexus TJI and grand strategy into a mixing pot. The development is on the slow side, but they are constantly updating and taking all feedback and working with the community , the graphics are very nice, ship customization is pretty damn good, and the battles are great thus far. The next big update coming soon is supposed to unlock a bunch more to do and experience. I usually am over supporting titles..and this one is an alpha stage...but it's very well polished for an alpha and I feel I've already gotten my $15 worth out of it.

So far what they have created with this title is nothing short of exciting, and very promising...I hope they can deliver a finished product this year...but as-long-as they communicate and keep working with the community  as well as they have a chance of something really amazing here for fans that want a 3d space-fleet grand strategy RTS-style game. Which I do...damn I gotta stop browsing Steam after payday! lol!

But I'm having a blast with my investments, and that's what matters...I spent a lot of time researching each before biting the bullet...each offers something I want. Win!


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Apr 8, 2016)

completed Need For Speed (2016) for the 2nd time & still grinding for end-game gears in Blade & Soul (NA server)


----------



## agent00skid (Apr 8, 2016)

Lots of Warframe recently.


----------



## Ithanul (Apr 9, 2016)

RCoon said:


> Gosh, next week's review title is beautiful:


Ooo, what game is that?  The art style reminds me of Wind Waker.  Looks very interesting.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 9, 2016)

Ithanul said:


> Ooo, what game is that?  The art style reminds me of Wind Waker.  Looks very interesting.



Stories: The Path of Destinies


----------



## manofthem (Apr 10, 2016)

Started back up in Alien Isolation, and I forgot how good this game is. It's fantastic! 

And to make it even better... I had my friend help me to OC my monitor to 96hz so it is so fluid and smooth. The game is great, smooth, and it's so enjoyable


----------



## manofthem (Apr 12, 2016)

I finished Alien Isolation again, oh so good...  played the whole game without the pipebomb because I missed it early on in Ch 5 while getting into medical. Still good though,  0


Tonight started up Bioshock Infinite for the first time ever. Game seems decent, quicker/easier to get into than the original, less figuring out I guess; it looks pretty thiugh, nice floating city. Hopefully the game is good.  

There was another game I wanted to start but I couldn't remember what it was. I guess it'll come back to me and I'll start it after this game.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 12, 2016)

manofthem said:


> I finished Alien Isolation again, oh so good...  played the whole game without the pipebomb because I missed it early on in Ch 5 while getting into medical. Still good though,  0
> 
> 
> Tonight started up Bioshock Infinite for the first time ever. Game seems decent, quicker/easier to get into than the original, less figuring out I guess; it looks pretty thiugh, nice floating city. Hopefully the game is good.
> ...



less figuring out? I guess the first game had you backtracking through Arcadia/Market but I hated that part of the game. Infinite is still a story driven game with a heavy narrative and Irrational put a lot of effort into making Elizabeth. the ending is great 

the DLC Burial at Sea is worth playing too.


----------



## Enterprise24 (Apr 12, 2016)

Still enjoy heavily mods Sims 3 (Sims 4 suck) / Cities Skylines (Simshitty 2013 suck) / Totalwar Attila. 
Waiting for Totalwar Warhammer / Heart of Iron IV (look interesting).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 12, 2016)

The Skyrim train is running out of steam (level 68, all that's obviously left is the main campaign, the Dragonborn campaign, and the civil war).  I suspect in a few days I'll call it finished and finally move on to Satellite Reign.  After that, Watch_Dogs.


Edit: Holy crap I created demon in Skyrim!
-The Steed Stone (armor weighs nothing which means it's near silent when sneaking)
-full set of legendary deadric armor with two enchantments each; boots have muffle and several of them buff magic regen.
-character is well balanced with over 300 in magic, health, and stamina
-level 70 Illusion with Quiet Casting
-Deadric legendary dagger with like 5000 1 sec soul trap
-massive pile of soul gems of all types

Left hand has invisibility spell, right hand has dagger, muffle boots + steed stone means I can sprint while invisible and no one knows: crouch near target -> trapping stab -> loot -> reapply invisibility -> sprint to next target, rinse and repeat

They have no idea what hit them.  A non-charged attack does 1,395 damage and that's not the maximum yet (got a long ways to go yet on one-handed).


Edit: Also, Fly Amanita + Dragon Tongue appears to be the most valuable, grown potion (fortify two-handed + resist fire).  I was at 100 Alchemy, turned it legendary (dropping it to 15), and only used about 500 of each to get it back to level 100 in a few minutes.  I have the garden at all three Hearthfire houses set to Dragon Tongue and two of the houses have a greenhouse filled with Fly Amanita.  When I collect it all from all three houses, I end with more than 100 of each.  Five times and I have more than enough to turn it legendary again.

The only problem is selling all of those potions.  It's probably worth over 100,000 gold and silly merchants don't have more than 5000. 


Edit: Oh! Hilarous story: I summoned Arvak and fast traveled to the college.  Arvak apparently doesn't stay where horses are supposed to be because I was still on him on the bridge. I absentmindly pressed the right button and Arvak literally walked off the side of the bridge but didn't fall--his tail must have caught the bridge or something.  I instantly knew I was in trouble and that falling was inevitable.  A second or two later, we did fall but then it dawned on me: Arvak isn't invincible but he _is_ expendable.  So what did I do?  Not far from hitting the bottom (and that's a REALLY far fall), I dismounted him, he died, and I only lost a sliver of health.  I wish I recorded it.  It was all spur of the moment from the going over the edge, to deciding on the plan that would save my life. XD


Edit: Wow, leveling Restoration is horrible...and painful...literally.  I'm standing in lava and casting the Grand Healing.  I paid my way to 90 and doing the last 10 here.  It's taking forever and I died a few times already.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 14, 2016)

Rocket League EVERYDAY and started Dark Souls III


----------



## manofthem (Apr 14, 2016)

I've been enjoying Bioshock Infinite, too bad I didn't get into it sooner (that's usually the case for me though).  Here's a sweet ss I snapped earlier








BumbleBee said:


> Rocket League EVERYDAY and started Dark Souls III



   I'm so not hardcore enough for that game


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 14, 2016)

Nothing, because I'm copying all of my games from a 3TB to 6 TB. 

Edit: Windows is estimating 13 hours.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 14, 2016)

manofthem said:


> I've been enjoying Bioshock Infinite, too bad I didn't get into it sooner (that's usually the case for me though).



Sweet!  I don't remember the screenshot location...give me a hint?   I really, really like the game!!  And I remember during development, I didn't buy because the whole premise seemed weird.  I'm so glad I eventually did not listen to myself!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 14, 2016)

Pretty sure Steam screenshots (F12, use the Screenshot window to find them) work.


----------



## peche (Apr 14, 2016)

well ... spending some time being a paladin on wow... 
also seeking all colletibles and dog tags on BF 4 campaing... also hidden weapons!
and of course being a bad ass terrorist on CS:GO

Regards,


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 14, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Pretty sure Steam screenshots (F12, use the Screenshot window to find them) work.



I'm so confused....that's going to help me figure out where in the story manofthem took that screenshot?


----------



## silentbogo (Apr 14, 2016)

manofthem said:


> I've been enjoying Bioshock Infinite, too bad I didn't get into it sooner (that's usually the case for me though). Here's a sweet ss I snapped earlier


That's probably the most addicting FPS. I don't know how many times I played through the whole thing, including Burial at the Sea 1 and 2, but here's an example:
I was trying to bench it on Linux and when I couldn't fight the built-in benchmark settings, I got bored and decided to take a short break and play a round or two of CitC. In a matter of 5 minutes I was already playing a main campaign and could not stop until I reached the Comstock manor!

Best game ever. Giving it 11/10 - game of the century award!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 14, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> I'm so confused....that's going to help me figure out where in the story manofthem took that screenshot?


Oh, that's what you meant.  It's the easter egg in the basement of Shanty Town's "Graveyard Shift Bar":









I thought you meant "screenshot location" literally, as in the drive path. XD


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 14, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Oh, that's what you meant.  It's the easter egg in the basement of Shanty Town's "Graveyard Shift Bar":
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow....I've played through twice, and completely missed that both times.


----------



## Moofachuka (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm playing... LoTV.... yeh... (story mode though)

and that Dark Souls 3 gif was so funny thank you


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 14, 2016)

I too am playing Dark Souls 3.  I played DS2 but never defeated the end of game boss.  

I currently can't even defeat the first mini boss which is basically part of the freaking tutorial.  I'm 42 years old and I do not have the dexterity nor speed of mind to play this.  What was I thinking?

I love and hate it.  I have no idea if I will persevere or delete it from steam... can I even gift it after playing for a few days?  Honestly.  Everyone should be forced to try the game.  It would stop wars.

It's so unfairly hard.

Why are there no cheats for it.....


----------



## manofthem (Apr 14, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Oh, that's what you meant.  It's the easter egg in the basement of Shanty Town's "Graveyard Shift Bar":
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, I can't believe you knew exactly where it was!  I just played through it and had to try to remember 

Anyway... yes, i agree with everyone that it's a great game


----------



## Toothless (Apr 15, 2016)

Guys, I need a TC: Splinter Cell Blacklist stealth buddy with a sense of humor. Gaming date plz.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 15, 2016)

TC? You mean Splintercell? Not a very funny game. 

I maybe could but I don't know if it is even installed (can't check, copy 80% done) and I know I don't remember much about it.



manofthem said:


> Wow, I can't believe you knew exactly where it was!  I just played through it and had to try to remember


Google knows all. 

Also, I wouldn't call it great but I wouldn't call any of the Bioshock games great either.  Not my cup of morning joe.


----------



## Toothless (Apr 15, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> TC? You mean Splintercell? Not a very funny game.
> 
> I maybe could but I don't know if it is even installed (can't check, copy 80% done) and I know I don't remember much about it.



I'll make it funny, you just watch me fall through the map.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 15, 2016)

But, but, but, the two players are rarely next to each other in that game.  When I played it with @-KarL-, I didn't even know where he was half of the time.

Good game for laughs?  Saints Row!


----------



## Toothless (Apr 15, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> But, but, but, the two players are rarely next to each other in that game.  When I played it with @-KarL-, I didn't even know where he was half of the time.
> 
> Good game for laughs?  Saints Row!


Another good laugh is my wallet. 
the poor, empty thing


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 15, 2016)

I just looked around on both drives.  I'm pretty sure I have it on Uplay and there only appears to be two games installed via Uplay.  I'll probably have to redownload it before I can play it.


----------



## Frick (Apr 15, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> I too am playing Dark Souls 3.  I played DS2 but never defeated the end of game boss.
> 
> I currently can't even defeat the first mini boss which is basically part of the freaking tutorial.  I'm 42 years old and I do not have the dexterity nor speed of mind to play this.  What was I thinking?
> 
> ...



I played IWBTG all the way to the end boss and I really, really want to try Dark Souls. I fear it would swallow me.


----------



## Toothless (Apr 15, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I just looked around on both drives.  I'm pretty sure I have it on Uplay and there only appears to be two games installed via Uplay.  I'll probably have to redownload it before I can play it.


It's that or AC4 that I can play since Syndicate decided to never run on my desktop via Uplay. I need more coop stealth games besides Payday2.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 15, 2016)

Payday 2 and the Splinter Cells (Conviction and newer) are probably the best sneaking co-op games out there.  Trying to wring more titles out of my brain but they ain't coming. 

If memory serves, you can do some sneaking in Far Cry 3's co-op but it's not really rewarding like the aforementioned titles.

How much PD2 have you played?

I could play Blacklist with you but I just can't right now (90%).


----------



## Toothless (Apr 15, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Payday 2 and the Splinter Cells (Conviction and newer) are probably the best sneaking co-op games out there.  Trying to wring more titles out of my brain but they ain't coming.
> 
> If memory serves, you can do some sneaking in Far Cry 3's co-op but it's not really rewarding like the aforementioned titles.
> 
> ...


I'm decent at PD2 but I'll have to play tomorrow after work since, yeah, sleep is good.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 15, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> If memory serves, you can do some sneaking in Far Cry 3's co-op but it's not really rewarding like the aforementioned titles.



If you can, it must be minimal; I missed it completely. I do think the coop in FC3 was a lot of fun though, but it's more run and gun.


Payday 2 is a tough game. I wanted to get into it with you Ford but I just wouldn't make it. I'd be so bad that I'd drive you nuts, and you'd be cursing me the entire time. Seems it's a game you have to out a lot of time into to get good and level up, time I don't really have


----------



## Toothless (Apr 15, 2016)

manofthem said:


> If you can, it must be minimal; I missed it completely. I do think the coop in FC3 was a lot of fun though, but it's more run and gun.
> 
> 
> Payday 2 is a tough game. I wanted to get into it with you Ford but I just wouldn't make it. I'd be so bad that I'd drive you nuts, and you'd be cursing me the entire time. Seems it's a game you have to out a lot of time into to get good and level up, time I don't really have


It's okay, I'll help out.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 15, 2016)

manofthem said:


> If you can, it must be minimal; I missed it completely. I do think the coop in FC3 was a lot of fun though, but it's more run and gun.


I remember stabbing a lot of dudes in the back in that village with the watch tower where a convoy comes through.  I think I almost killed them all before one of them spotted me and I told @-KarL- to come in with guns blazing.  Most of it is run & gun, yeah.  Like I said, it doesn't really reward you for being sneaky other than less people to kill.



manofthem said:


> Payday 2 is a tough game. I wanted to get into it with you Ford but I just wouldn't make it. I'd be so bad that I'd drive you nuts, and you'd be cursing me the entire time. Seems it's a game you have to out a lot of time into to get good and level up, time I don't really have


Actually, no, not really.  A high level player like me can make a level 0 raise to level ~25 in a single heist.  The handicap in the game, believe it or not, comes from the limited selection of weapon mods for newbie players (dropped at the end of each successful heist).  You do have to play a lot to get the mods you want for the guns you use.

PD2 is only tough if you bite off more than you can chew.  The key to the game is knowing your limits.  I've dragged a lot of people through heists to show them the ropes.

Failure is always an option in that game.  I may get frustrated but not mad.  Can always try again...and again...and again.  I can't really see me even getting frustrated in that game anymore unless I'm trying to get a specific achievement or goal.  In that event though, everyone is getting frustrated because you all sink or swim together.  Just need to know when it is too much and move on to calmer waters.

FYI, I'm level V-## in that game now, have like 80 guns, and only use 6 (suppressed M-16 DMR, suppressed Deagle, suppressed Brenner-21, Pistol Crossbow with HE bolts, CAR-4, or suppressed Locomotive-12). 

If you do play with me, I'll _never_ shut up about that M-16 DMR.  It's practically an M-14 with a 60 round mag.  People be like "cloaker!" I be like *thump* "what cloaker?" They be like *thump* "never mind, I killed him" *thump* and I be like *thump* "oh, _that_ cloaker; his buddies are dead too. I need more ammo!"  Alternative: "your cloaker is beating me."  


Edit: Yeah, none of the Splinter Cell games are installed because of Uplay ackwardness (games install it without asking, then it ends up on the wrong drive, then it downloads games on the wrong drive).  I'll try to get Blacklist downloading ASAP.


Edit: Downloading but 20 GB of data doesn't move very fast over a 384 KB/s connection.   I hope Ubisoft has my save data.


----------



## EzioAs (Apr 15, 2016)

Toothless said:


> Guys, I need a TC: Splinter Cell Blacklist stealth buddy with a sense of humor. Gaming date plz.



What kinda mission are you looking to play? Grim, Briggs, Kobin or Charlie?


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 15, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> I too am playing Dark Souls 3.  I played DS2 but never defeated the end of game boss.
> 
> I currently can't even defeat the first mini boss which is basically part of the freaking tutorial.  I'm 42 years old and I do not have the dexterity nor speed of mind to play this.  What was I thinking?
> 
> ...


target lock, dodge roll till you are at his back 1-2 hits, unlock target, back roll and get out of range. if he charge to you dodge roll,
also you may want to try start with easier char like knight or something similary geared.
game controls are made clumsy on purpose so take your time and train in tutorial till you get use of block/roll/attack timings.
if you can get high dmg weapon use it even if you have to use it as 2h and to sacrifice shield. cutting throught mobs with 1-2 hits will make your life much less miserable.



Frick said:


> I played IWBTG all the way to the end boss and I really, really want to try Dark Souls. I fear it would swallow me.


you may try blade of darkness. it is a good training for ds. running it on modern win could be problematic thou :/


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 15, 2016)

manofthem said:


> If you can, it must be minimal; I missed it completely. I do think the coop in FC3 was a lot of fun though, but it's more run and gun.
> 
> 
> Payday 2 is a tough game. I wanted to get into it with you Ford but I just wouldn't make it. I'd be so bad that I'd drive you nuts, and you'd be cursing me the entire time. Seems it's a game you have to out a lot of time into to get good and level up, time I don't really have



Payday 2 is easier than Call of Duty 

have you tried Rocket League? matches are only 5 minutes long.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 15, 2016)

BumbleBee said:


> Payday 2 is easier than Call of Duty





> have you tried Rocket League? matches are only 5 minutes long.



I haven't tried it yet.  I have so many games that I've had for quite some time that I need to get into first before buying more.  Like Infinite, I've had it since 2013 and am _finally _playing it now 

But I know you've loved Rocket league as many have, so I know it's a good game.  Maybe one day down the line....


----------



## silentbogo (Apr 15, 2016)

What about Borderlands 2?
It's both coop and funny, and I happen to have it 

*Waitaminute... Doom Beta is Live!*


----------



## peche (Apr 15, 2016)

BumbleBee said:


> Payday 2 is easier than Call of Duty


nooooooooo i hate spoilers... i was about to start that game... almost ending pay day the heist....


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 15, 2016)

im playing The Division atm and am level 20


----------



## Moofachuka (Apr 15, 2016)

Speaking of Borderlands 2, I think they made Battleborn and it's in open beta.  Reviews on FB looks good so I'll give it a shot when I get home.  Anybody wanna join?


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 15, 2016)

Moofachuka said:


> Speaking of Borderlands 2, I think they made Battleborn and it's in open beta.  Reviews on FB looks good so I'll give it a shot when I get home.  Anybody wanna join?



I watched someone play Battleborn recently and decided to pass on it. I think Blizzard has opened up the Overwatch beta today. I played that a while back and liked it a lot.


----------



## Moofachuka (Apr 15, 2016)

BumbleBee said:


> I watched someone play Battleborn recently and decided to pass on it. I think Blizzard has opened up the Overwatch beta today. I played that a while back and liked it a lot.


oh if that's the case.... I'm picking Overwatch over Battleborn... so many games to play!

I'd like to try Paragon but looks like you either sign up and wait or pay to get in it...


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 15, 2016)

Moofachuka said:


> oh if that's the case.... I'm picking Overwatch over Battleborn... so many games to play!
> 
> I'd like to try Paragon but looks like you either sign up and wait or pay to get in it...



*there is an open beta on May 5th if you missed today's invites.*


----------



## manofthem (Apr 15, 2016)

BumbleBee said:


> Infinite is still a story driven game with a heavy narrative and Irrational put a lot of effort into making Elizabeth. *the ending is great*



Yes you are very right.  The game was very good.  As it started wrapping up, you could feel some underlying tension, and in the end, it hits hard and good.  Loved it, especially the nice throw back!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 16, 2016)

Got Splinter Cell: Blacklist installed and it looks like the cloud had all of my stuff.  Should be good to go.


----------



## Toothless (Apr 16, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Got Splinter Cell: Blacklist installed and it looks like the cloud had all of my stuff.  Should be good to go.


PM me your Uplay goodies!


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 16, 2016)

Rise of The Tomb Raider when i feel like it, got the collector's edition for like $61


----------



## manofthem (Apr 16, 2016)

After finishing Infinite this afternoon, I struck up SOMA again for a few minutes. I'm excited to get into it again and have my pants moistened, in the non-sexual way. I haven't played it since launch so I'm pretty stoked 


Anyone playing the Doom beta this weekend? I never got into it back in the day so I have no desire to nowadays, but I'm curious how it compares...since the reviews on Steam was pretty bad.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 16, 2016)

Dirt Rally! Its great! But you really need a wheel setup to properly enjoy it!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 16, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Yes you are very right.  The game was very good.  As it started wrapping up, you could feel some underlying tension, and in the end, it hits hard and good.  Loved it, especially the nice throw back!



Did you do the burial at sea dlc's?  They really do a great job of explaining the entire series and tying all 3 games together!


----------



## silentbogo (Apr 16, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Anyone playing the Doom beta this weekend? I never got into it back in the day so I have no desire to nowadays, but I'm curious how it compares...since the reviews on Steam was pretty bad.


Played last night for about an hour.
- Multiplayer is pretty average. I've only tried warpath mode, since it's the only new thing available, but it feels like regular "Capture the point" map in any other game.
- Shallow verticality. Both available maps are very wide, and there's not a single place where you can actually take advantage of height.
- Guns are weird. Standard sets are a bit unbalanced: heavy assault rifle and plasma gun don't really do crap (spent 15sec blasting both into the crowd of enemies - no one dies). 
- Progression-based gameplay may hurt it in the future, since a new player may be at slight disadvantage comparing to someone who played for a day and got tons of new guns and power-ups
- Graphics is mediocre. Probably since Carmack left there was no progress in game engine development, so with all the "partial voxel rendering" and "updated mega-textures" it looks shittier than Warframe
- No graphics options. According to rumors, by default it runs on High. The only thing that can be changed is Motion Blur, Anti-Aliasing (cannot be turned off), and VSync

Feels more like Nexuiz after the engine update, and definitely not like Id game built in 2015-2016.

Preorder price is outrageous, hence all the negative reviews. If the single player campaign sucks balls, like multiplayer, it will be a real bummer... Maybe I'll be able to get it next XMass sale for $1.99?


----------



## JunkBear (Apr 16, 2016)

My balls


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 16, 2016)

JunkBear said:


> My balls


 LOL!!


----------



## silentbogo (Apr 16, 2016)

Well, apparently Team Deathmatch in DOOM is no better.
Tried to run a FRAPS test to see how bad it is and I got ~35 avg @1080p lowest available settings, and ~45 avg @900p same settings. No wonder it feels slow...
<<-- [SPECS HERE]

I feel so disappointed, that I'd rather play this:


JunkBear said:


> My balls


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 16, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> Well, apparently Team Deathmatch in DOOM is no better.
> Tried to run a FRAPS test to see how bad it is and I got ~35 avg @1080p lowest available settings, and ~45 avg @900p same settings. No wonder it feels slow...
> <<-- [SPECS HERE]
> 
> I feel so disappointed, that I'd rather play this:


....

you'd rather play with JunkBears balls..... I think I'm worried for you.....


----------



## silentbogo (Apr 16, 2016)

Ahhzz said:


> you'd rather play with JunkBears balls..... I think I'm worried for you.....


Not his, mine ))


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 16, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> Not his, mine ))



well I rather look at the woman I love or look at Lara when I game Rise of the Tomb Raider


----------



## JunkBear (Apr 16, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> well I rather look at the woman I love or look at Lara when I game Rise of the Tomb Raider



Well I guess we can say ... *put sunglasses* not only the Tomb Raider rise.  YEEEAAAAHHHHH


----------



## JunkBear (Apr 16, 2016)

Ahhzz said:


> ....
> 
> you'd rather play with JunkBears balls..... I think I'm worried for you.....




So many creeps on Internet .. he even offered me to touch his "hard disk" for some good "memories". But all he had to offer me is a  "floppy". I ended up getting  virus through my back port.


----------



## Drone (Apr 16, 2016)

Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh just found out that devs added new puzzles and extended some rooms in *Layers of Fear
*









I'm not even sure if I'm gonna replay this


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 17, 2016)

Yesterday I finished the final Episode of *Life is Strange*, then played the 2nd episode of *Blues and Bullets*.  Let me tell you, Blues and Bullets gets really dark, almost depressingly dark in the 2nd episode.  Great story, suspense, voice acting, Noir setting.  Dark, but excellent!

I then figured I would try *Everybody's Gone To the Rapture*.  Beautiful scenery.  Intriguing/creepy story.  Cannot play.  It is horribly optimized for PC.  Here's a screenshot: 





Looks great!  But look at the FPS:  That's 27 fps STANDING STILL!    Walking around, it is impossible: frames will drop as low at 12. 

Yes, on my system, with visuals dropped down to High in nearly every category, it is almost unplayable.  I tried it on low, and it's playable, barely.  But it doesn't quite look as good as above.

I will be waiting for the devs to patch some better optimisations in.  In the meantime, save your money.


----------



## NationsAnarchy (Apr 17, 2016)

Good time to mark a return to this site.
Pretty much eSports for now, Dota 2 + CS:GO + Mortal Kombat X


----------



## HD64G (Apr 17, 2016)

Started Far Cry 3, 2 days ago. Pretty good single player campaign. And playing in coop mode with a friend is even better.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 17, 2016)

i am playing ... Virtual Photographer Sim ... 
  


 

oh wait ... it's Skyrim ... i got fooled


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 18, 2016)

Found a good one!  I have found innovation, uniqueness and real mystery.  I have found a game done differently than anything else out there.  It is Knee Deep

The only way to describe it is you are watching a play, but control the dialogue of the three main characters, affecting the play you are seeing.  You are uncovering a murder with a celebrity blogger, a real reporter, and a private investigator.  They each gather facts, and each submit them, with the blogger and reported having their writings published online.  What you write affects your interactions with others.

Set pieces move, there are intermissions, and whole stage backgrounds are rotated in.  Buildings open up to give you a view into them as part of a set, and spotlights are part of the gameplay.  Camera angles move, and are superb!  Voice acting fairly believable, vastly increasing the "watching a play" immersion.  I'm enjoying the hell out of this like I haven't enjoyed a game in quite awhile.  It is BRILLIANT!
















A little gameplay I found for Act 3, which gives you a good idea of how things go.


----------



## Drone (Apr 18, 2016)

I confess, I've never ever played a Sonic game so I picked up a Wii version of *Sonic* COLORS

It's easily the hardest game I ever played. 100% precision in timing and spacing is mandatory! And man, that extra-luminal uber-crazy pace.
I've completed 5-6 levels and the best I can do is to get a B rank  I must be getting old

I've lost count of all the times I died there:








Anywho.. Level design and graphics are really beautiful and PhysX engine is flawless. I looked closely and found out that they used *real* images of molecular clouds, relativistic jets and nebulae  This scientific accuracy instantly made me fall in love with this game.

Here's an infrared image of molecular cloud (game intro, captured this image from Wii, just like the image above)






I haven't completed it yet (obviously) but I give 5/5 already!

edit: I should've played it earlier


----------



## Frick (Apr 18, 2016)

Finished the Lethis tutorial, and while it's nice it's just not as refined as Emperor (which is the pinnacle of the Impressions city builders IMO).

From Caesaer and forward there were improvements and refinements. I didn't like Zeus though, it was annoying to me. Lethis has new concepts (I like that they crush what I choose to believe are pixies for alcohol), but I wouldn't say it's an actual refinement as such. It has some annoyances (lack of changing mouse speed), but more complexities and chains of manufacture. More resources to manage, and cargo people able to walk for longer distances than a few yards. The steampunk stuff is just fluff, but at least it brought back the aqueducts from Caesar 3 in the form of steam pipes. More stuff to manage, which is good because Emperor felt a bit lacking there (at least on your third campaign playthrough).

But ultimately it feels more hollow than the Impression games. I'm not sure why, but there is something missing, and I'm pretty sure it's not the warfare, which honestly always was tacked on even though it was at least servicable in Emperor (for a city builder anyway, plus you could always bribe your way out of an invasion). It might the ambience. For some reason I could relate to the locales in Emperor, dream myself away to the flooded Northern Plains or those awesome cliffs they have, or Xinjiang (fun thing is last friday I met a dude from there. Imma befriend him somehow so I can go there), or the edges of the Gobi and the bears. Bamboo jungles with tigers, and for some reason giant salamanders right were you have to dig for clay. Lethis is just flat ground with some trees in it, and some swamps with ghosts.

So I dunno. I'll probably try out the campaign and some random maps, but it feels strangely dissapointing.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 18, 2016)

I think I my finally be wrapping up Skyrim (level ~100 now).  Will be playing Satellite Reign next.


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 19, 2016)

Just started *Crysis 3* today. On Post Human difficulty. Because why the F not  Just have to figure out how to even aim with the bow. No crosshair on this difficulty level and he's holding it in this weird sideways way with no option to aim "down the sight". Hm... But nice graphics and Deus Ex-ish stealthing around. Amazing graphics as well.


----------



## silentbogo (Apr 19, 2016)

Got back into Alien Swarm. Already reached lvl 15, but it is still hard to play on normal difficulty until I unlock and learn how/when to use all weapons...


----------



## manofthem (Apr 21, 2016)

SOMA is great and tense 







And here are some shots from Alien that I forgot to post a week ago












I don't know why some ss's have the OSD in them and others don't.  I always have it on when I game, but when I snap screens of some games, it doesn't include, other games do.


----------



## Frick (Apr 21, 2016)

RejZoR said:


> Just started *Crysis 3* today. On Post Human difficulty. Because why the F not  Just have to figure out how to even aim with the bow. No crosshair on this difficulty level and he's holding it in this weird sideways way with no option to aim "down the sight". Hm... But nice graphics and Deus Ex-ish stealthing around. Amazing graphics as well.



I started the first Crysis on normal dificulty several times but I just found it boring somehow and never got far. Then I started on the highest difficulty and hoo boy that truly was the way it was meant to be played. Entirely different game.


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 21, 2016)

I don't know if this is meant to be like this, but the bow is absolutely USELESS. I can't even aim with the damn thing. I was firing arrows past a guy like 10m away because I have no slue where the hell I'm even aiming. You can't even aim down the sight with the bow like you can with guns. In the end I gunned him down with a silenced SCAR. I don't get it.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 21, 2016)

Frick said:


> I started the first Crysis on normal dificulty several times but I just found it boring somehow and never got far. Then I started on the highest difficulty and hoo boy that truly was the way it was meant to be played. Entirely different game.



I agree there, definitely the best way to play.

But speaking of Crysis and the hardest difficulty (Delta I think it was called)... Did you (or anyone else) ever experience a weird issue: when I got the end game climax on Delta, my game kept crashing on the ship while fighting the big alien ship. I thought it was video settings at first, but the issue persisted after setting every video option to the lowest, still crashed. Then I changed the difficulty down to like medium or whatever, and the game ran fine. 

It was such a strange thing, never figured it out.


----------



## InhaleOblivion (Apr 21, 2016)

Currently Warframe, Marvel Heroes, and Paragon.  Just tested two betas recently.  I'm sure many of you played both as well, Battleborn and the new Doom(Multiplayer).  Looking forward to the release of the former, the latter not so much.


----------



## F-Zero (Apr 21, 2016)

Playing Sven Co-Op They Hunger with my brothers in LAN


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 21, 2016)

Bioshock on Unreal Engine 4 looks good


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 21, 2016)

BumbleBee said:


> Bioshock on Unreal Engine 4 looks good



Very cool!  When did it get transferred to the UE4 engine?


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 21, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Very cool!  When did it get transferred to the UE4 engine?



if 2K was remastering Bioshock on Unreal Engine 4 there would be a thread about it already 

https://forums.unrealengine.com/showthread.php?108120-Bioshock-Medical-Pavilion-in-UE4


----------



## flmatter (Apr 21, 2016)

@InhaleOblivion  how is paragon? I was looking at it the other day and was considering a founders pack.   What is your take on it and gameplay? Thx


----------



## hellrazor (Apr 21, 2016)

The Avorion demo is pretty good.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 22, 2016)

I finally started Satellite Reign.  I was hoping to wait until after I finished working on the last of these computers (6 left) so I could fully devote my attention to Satellite Reign but, Windows Vista is being a dick so my plans moved up.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 22, 2016)

Anyone playing Dark Souls 3??


----------



## GelatanousMuck (Apr 22, 2016)

Presently playing FarCry 4, beat the main game and I'm playing the expansion DLCs now, beat Valley of the Yeti, that was cool, and now I'm presently playing the DLC, Escape from Durgesh Prison.

The DLC, Escape from Durgesh Prison, is kinda absolutely misleading as there is no prison like there was in the FarCry 4 game, and it is time completion based as you have 30 minutes to reach the extraction point.

It is probably the most frustrating game I have ever played, and until you get some descent weapons to fight with, which you have to find hidden across the map, you will get killed over and over and over and over.

You start out weapon wise with a pistol and knife and step into a world that literally everything out there is trying to kill you and trust me if all you have is a pistol and a knife when you see a Bear, or a Bengal Tiger,
Run and hope they did not see you!

After you find some good weapons it gets much better though!


----------



## scevism (Apr 22, 2016)

I'm playing GRID Autosport online mode at the moment. Even tho im not that great at it. I'ts still good fun thats what games are all about.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 22, 2016)

I am gonna game Mirror's Edge Catalyst closed beta later


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 22, 2016)

It's really sad I don't have any application to take screenshots so I just use my iphone 6 plus since I don't use Fraps bcs it's had giving me fps trouble in the past 



















 

But I guess at the same time with my nickname on Origin jumping around it proves I really have access 

Link for mere photo's : Mirror's Edge Catalyst The Close Beta (PhotoBucket)

I have to say even with this game using more than 3,5gb of vram I didn't feel massive fps drops gaming at 2560x1440@120hz.


----------



## Frick (Apr 22, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> It's really sad I don't have any application to take screenshots so I just use my iphone 6 plus since I don't use Fraps bcs it's had giving me fps trouble in the past
> 
> View attachment 73917
> 
> ...








That is actually one game I could imagine upgrade for, but that is sooooo far away at this point.


----------



## kikicoco1334 (Apr 22, 2016)

i play way too much GTA5, battlefield/battlefront and still play Diablo 3 lol


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 22, 2016)

Frick said:


> That is actually one game I could imagine upgrade for, but that is sooooo far away at this point.



The requirements for this game is like a GTX 970 is recommended


----------



## Frick (Apr 22, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> The requirements for this game is like a GTX 970 is recommended



They were not as steep as I remember them being (the minimum):

*MINIMUM:*

OS: Windows® 7 64-Bit (use the latest Service Pack)
CPU: Intel i3-3250 / AMD FX-6350. (Note: Mirror's Edge Catalyst requires at least 4 logical cores to run.)
RAM: 6 GB
HARD DRIVE: At least 25 GB of free space
VIDEO: NVIDIA GeForce® GTX 650 Ti 2GB or better / AMD Radeon™ R9 270x or better
INPUT: Keyboard and mouse, dual analog controller

*RECOMMENDED:*


OS: Windows® 10 64-Bit (use the latest Service Pack)
CPU: Intel Core i7-3770 at 3.4 GHz / AMD FX-8350 at 4.0 GHz
RAM: 16 GB
HARD DRIVE: At least 25 GB of free space
VIDEO: NVIDIA GeForce® GTX 970 4GB or better / AMD Radeon™ R9 280x 3GB or better
INPUT: Keyboard and mouse, dual analog controller
With a bit of luck I might be able to run it, unless it simply refuses to launch unless it detects four threads.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 22, 2016)

haha yeh minimum but i want to see quality when i game


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 22, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> haha yeh minimum but i want to see quality when i game



How did you get in on the closed beta?  I'm really wanting to get playing on this game when it cones out, and am bummed I miised the beta.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 22, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> How did you get in on the closed beta?  I'm really wanting to get playing on this game when it cones out, and am bummed I miised the beta.



I signed up for it, but honestly didn't really imagine I would get access to it...

I signed up here http://www.mirrorsedge.com/ sometime ago bcs I really like the first Mirror's Edge, still have my physical copy of this game sealed not even with opened and with the original soundtrack and I got it on origin too...


----------



## Frick (Apr 22, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> haha yeh minimum but i want to see quality when i game



I think I actually upgraded an old computer solely for Mirror's Edge when it came out. It was so very nice it deserved it.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 23, 2016)

The original Mirror's Edge still seal, just laying on my shelf.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 23, 2016)

I farted in Microsoft's general direction (Vista Windows Update is just as FUBAR as Windows 7's) so I've been playing a lot of Satellite Reign and I'm loving it.  It's not what I expected it to be (figured on the rails isometric real time shooter...I guess like Alien Swarm) but it suits me perfectly (open world, RPG elements, stealthy-combat-if-discovered).



Frick said:


> I think I actually upgraded an old computer solely for Mirror's Edge when it came out. It was so very nice it deserved it.


This officially cements that we'll never agree on games. But we already knew that, didn't we?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 23, 2016)

From the depths (look it up, alpha on steam)

like minecraft for the OCD, its beyond me to even build a basic raft myself. People go insane with LUA scripting for AI guided weapons, custom AI pathfinding and all sorts of crazies.
Feels like a game with massive potential, but its so hard to get into it might never really take off.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 23, 2016)

I haven't played it since they updated to Unity 5.  I never finished outfitting my Zumwalt:
http://steamcommunity.com/id/igofas...westfirst&browsefilter=myfiles&view=imagewall

Example: Here it is in the distance spreading the love...





It's a pretty ship.

Edit: Actually, I'm certain I never even played it on my new computer so it was over a year ago that I last played it.


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 23, 2016)

Mussels said:


> From the depths (look it up, alpha on steam)
> 
> like minecraft for the OCD, its beyond me to even build a basic raft myself. People go insane with LUA scripting for AI guided weapons, custom AI pathfinding and all sorts of crazies.
> Feels like a game with massive potential, but its so hard to get into it might never really take off.


From the Depths of Hell?


----------



## GelatanousMuck (Apr 23, 2016)

This is what I am waiting for it's release date was pushed back to August of this year, warning the link of actual game play is 30 minutes long.

I got into the world of Deus EX playing Human Revolution, Directors Cut, it is a very addictive game and I cannot wait for Mankind Divided to finally be released.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 23, 2016)

Have you played Deus Ex and Invisible War?  They aren't Human Revolution but they're still good games.  I liked Deus Ex: The Fall too but you can tell it is a not-so-well-done port.  The Fall gives some foreground to Human Revolution and Human Revolution gives some foreground to Deus Ex.


Edit: And no, I'm not watching that.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 23, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I haven't played it since they updated to Unity 5.  I never finished outfitting my Zumwalt:
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/igofas...westfirst&browsefilter=myfiles&view=imagewall
> 
> Example: Here it is in the distance spreading the love...
> ...




i downloaded templates from the forums and mostly use those and captured stock ships.

Got some rubber duckies that are insane anti air, but useless vs subs - capturing subs/repurposing them is my current goal.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 23, 2016)

So they got subs working now!?!  I made one back on Unity 4 and it didn't work well.  I mean, I got it under water but it couldn't exactly maintain a depth.  You'd always fight the surface instead of trying to actually engage in...anything.

Did they add a power source other than reciprocating engines?  I really wanted a gas turbine and/or nuclear power.  Zumwalt _really_ needs turbines which is mostly why I stopped playing.

I made a station (floats a few meters over the surface of the water) that is 100% anti-air.  I think it had two engines  and a very large canon on each corner (small rounds, rapid fire).  It was to do one mission where you need to survive the bombardment of three large aircraft.  I tried missiles but they'd never hit.  The cannons don't hit often but when they do, they made it count.  I barely succeeded and it probably took 20 attempts.  That's why I love that game though.


I'm getting my ass handed to me in the Industrial sector of Satellite Reign.  They have LASERs.  I don't have shields.  Woe is me.  Also, I really need to diversify my team's weapons.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 23, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> So they got subs working now!?!  I made one back on Unity 4 and it didn't work well.  I mean, I got it under water but it couldn't exactly maintain a depth.  You'd always fight the surface instead of trying to actually engage in...anything.
> 
> Did they add a power source other than reciprocating engines?  I really wanted a gas turbine and/or nuclear power.  Zumwalt _really_ needs turbines which is mostly why I stopped playing.
> 
> ...



i'm up against some asses with lasers now - my designs have shields, and some have smoke launchers to block the lasers. subs work, so far there's just normal engines and a basic electric engine. nuclear is coming next update.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 23, 2016)

The aforementioned station had FOUR shields facing forward.  I don't mean spread out either.  Each one covered the entire face of it and they were separated by a meter.  All four would have to fail -simultaneously- for damage to reach the structure.  Sadly, they did.   There was a wall of heavy armor behind that and the combination of all five defenses made it survivable.



Mussels said:


> nuclear is coming next update.







Let me know when it drops, Zumwalt is gonna need upgrading!   You know, like LASERs...on its head...  I need to make some helicopters for it too (a scout like the Commanche and a submarine hunter).


----------



## GelatanousMuck (Apr 23, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Have you played Deus Ex and Invisible War?  They aren't Human Revolution but they're still good games.  I liked Deus Ex: The Fall too but you can tell it is a not-so-well-done port.  The Fall gives some foreground to Human Revolution and Human Revolution gives some foreground to Deus Ex.



Never played those I was into Aliens vs Predator, then the original FarCry, then into Serious Sam, back in those days.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 23, 2016)

I replayed them all a few years back.  They still run great on modern hardware and are good games.


----------



## EzioAs (Apr 23, 2016)

I am playing The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess. It is the second TLoZ game I've played. I've got 31 hours in and still haven't finished it yet even though I only focus on the main quest. I have to find some time to beat the game before the end of the week because I have other games I've been wanting to finish as well.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 23, 2016)

Currently playing Plaque Inc Evolved, haven't killed the world yet.... Still trying..

Edit: Wiped out the world in 305 days...


----------



## EzioAs (Apr 24, 2016)

Finished The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess in about 35 hours! What a blast. No wonder people really love these Zelda games. Aside from some minor control/camera issues, this has got to be the best game I've played this year. And yes, I know it's an old game...

Now, onto Half-Life which I've never finished in the past. Hopefully this won't take as long.


----------



## BiggieShady (Apr 24, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> It's really sad I don't have any application to take screenshots so I just use my iphone 6 plus since I don't use Fraps bcs it's had giving me fps trouble in the past


I see on your first "screenshot" that you use Riva Tuner OSD probably from MSI Afterburner ... in that case you can use their screengrab hot key, by default it's Ctrl+ Shift + F12 and saves as png to C:\Users\Public\Pictures\Screenshots


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 24, 2016)

BiggieShady said:


> by default it's Ctrl+ Shift + F12 and saves as png to C:\Users\Public\Pictures\Screenshots



True that! I changed mine to F11, so as not to interfere with Steam default screenshot of F12.


----------



## Drone (Apr 24, 2016)

Making some slow progress in Sonic Colors

Underwater levels are lush!


----------



## Devon68 (Apr 24, 2016)

For the last 2 days I've been playing rocket league and I like it. When summer sale comes I will definitely pick it up.


----------



## LightningJR (Apr 24, 2016)

Devon68 said:


> For the last 2 days I've been playing rocket league and I like it. When summer sale comes I will definitely pick it up.




Logged on Steam today, about 7 hrs ago and saw that Rocket League was free the weekend... sigh.. the couple of days I don't log in Steam and the game I want is free to play...... Had 6 hrs left sooooooo I played for 6 hrs


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 25, 2016)

Finished Satellite Reign.  Looking at the achievements for it...no, just no.  I probably would have replayed for the Pacifist achievements but there's a bug that automagically gives them to you.  Maybe some day I'll replay popping every camera I see.  I really, really hope they improve the sneak-kill mechanics because, as is, they're flaky.

Edit: I didn't notice any performance issues.


I think I'm going to play some FortressCraft/catch up on TV and start Watch_Dogs after I get up.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 25, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> It's really sad I don't have any application to take screenshots



Obviously you are using afterburner... it does that.

I bought Alien:Isolation

It caused me to rethink having 5.1 setup again.


----------



## Dethroy (Apr 25, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> I bought Alien:Isolation
> 
> It caused me to rethink having 5.1 setup again.



Dolby Headphone


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 25, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Finished Satellite Reign. Looking at the achievements for it...no, just no. I probably would have replayed for the Pacifist achievements but there's a bug that automagically gives them to you. Maybe some day I'll replay popping every camera I see. I really, really hope they improve the sneak-kill mechanics because, as is, they're flaky.



But overall, did you enjoy it, and did it meet your pre-conceptions for it?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 25, 2016)

Yeah, I enjoyed it and it's more than I expected (it being open-world blew my mind).  It's a good game--with a few minor tweaks it could be a great game.  They're still updating it so there's still hope.

I suspect it is a lot better than when it launched.  There was glitchiness related to the sneak-kill system.  Also one of my guys got blown off a wire and landed on a roof he/she wasn't supposed to be on and got stuck there for a while.  I was thinking I might have to reload and start over but that big robot that blew him/her off the wire then proceeded to blow him/her up again so he/she could fall to the ground where he/she is supposed to be.  I proceeded to blow up said robot and continued on my merry way. 

So yeah...pretty much bug free.  It's features that need to be added/improved (Skyrim-like stealth mechanics and automatic selecting next target to shoot at when the first target goes down) that would take it to greatness.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 25, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> But overall, did you enjoy it, and did it meet your pre-conceptions for it?



It can be made very difficult if you want it to be. Aside from the general flaky nature of the combat and stuff, the performance isn't ideal with SSR enabled.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 25, 2016)

Dethroy said:


> Dolby Headphone



Nah... I am gaming that with gf besides, she likes to watch it, so it won't work.


----------



## Beastie (Apr 25, 2016)

Still playing Project Cars .

 I'm thinking do I have time to go full on nerd and learn how to tune the suspension?


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Apr 26, 2016)

Beating Need For Speed for the 3rd time.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 27, 2016)

Found something in the bin, so now going to setup the old NES for some awesome good times! 



Spoiler













Ferrum Master said:


> I bought Alien:Isolation
> 
> It caused me to rethink having 5.1 setup again.



That's awesome!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 28, 2016)

again at "Virtual Photographer Sim" errrrr... Skyrim, i finally decided to give a go at Dawnguard questline, vampire side obviously ... 

all went well until i've meet up with Serana ... urk good job bethesda ... she's a Vampire immortal and ageless and yet she looks like that? com'on! can do better ...


a little search on Nexus ... and well a little better (except blue eyes, but i can deal with it ...) at last i didn't go for the second one ... that one was a bit too ... much
 

and then came the Soulcairn part and... Valerica: urk bis (i know i know the Serana pics above is already in the Soulcairn last area ... ) well thanks Nexus ... still look like a mother (except for the deep red hair  )
 

well Castle Volkihar is mine ... (edit ... i noticed that i have a "Army Of Two" syndrome with my mask ... )


and Auri'El's bow wielded by a vampire ... the nine have a rather peculiar sense of humor ...  (not mentioning i am wearing Dawnguard's armor and boots in my semi personal set   )




forgot to add a P.S. (i figured my sentence as  "WILL NEVER DIE AS LONG AS I CAN MOD IT TO THE DEATH!" was a bit ... well, corrected ...  )

SKYRIM WILL NEVER DIE AS LONG AS I CAN MOD IT TO THE MAX! (255 mods and not so much ctd's anymore )


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 28, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> again at "Virtual Photographer Sim" errrrr... Skyrim, i finally decided to give a go at Dawnguard questline, vampire side obviously ...
> 
> all went well until i've meet up with Serana ... urk good job bethesda ... she's a Vampire immortal and ageless and yet she looks like that? com'on! can do better ...
> View attachment 74069
> ...



Serana's looks notwithstanding, the Dawnguard questline is definately one of the best Bethesda has ever put together!  Especially as it relates to the Dwemer. 

Btw, skyrim engine does 255 ticked mods max, which is where I'm at. How did you do 355?!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 28, 2016)

I don't like how, post campaign, you can't switch sides (e.g. Vampire Lord give Ariel's Bow to Dawnguard; Dawnguard become Vampire Lord so the other vampires respect you).

There's absolutely no reason why they couldn't code it so that you could switch sides endlessly by stealing Ariel's Bow and becoming a Vampire Lord or curing yourself of vampirism and returning the bow.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 28, 2016)

Anyone played the Paragon beta?

Well... dota from the 3rd person... I really do not know if it is bad or good. I did find it really boring and same old mechanics, just different looks. Really puzzled...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 29, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Serana's looks notwithstanding, the Dawnguard questline is definately one of the best Bethesda has ever put together!  Especially as it relates to the Dwemer.
> 
> Btw, skyrim engine does 255 ticked mods max, which is where I'm at. How did you do 355?!


errr... t'was a typo i assure you ... 255 i meant 255... *hide the pile of empt'hic nord mead bottles behind the desk* 

and i totally agree on Dawnguard ... i loved it a lot ... (also the mod'ed look was to make the "voice acting" more in sync with the "model design" for me ... Valerica: same reasoning   )

and on the switching side ... well, my char was a lvl 81 werewolf before i got DG ... so the Dawnguard "faction" has no meaning for me than to be an access point 

edit: since it was on midweek madness anime ... i decided to make a little treat for my Alpha on a full Win 10 reinstall after a HDD swap (upgrade itch ... since i sold my 500gb 850 Evo lately, so then from a 500gb 5,6k HDD to a SSHD 8gb NAND 1tb HDD)  and give "The Legend Of Korra" a try
to be fair ... i hate Nickelodeon ... but i liked "Avatar" animation series, well fun albeit short but still a good one for "sofa lazying with a XBone controller"

one thing i liked and immediately  noticed ... was the change of stance switching the type of "bending" even with "Chi" sealed, gameplay is smooth and straightforward enough
  

(1st post wrote on Edge ... indeed TPU looks a lil' better than on Chrome)


----------



## Niteblooded (May 1, 2016)

Playing Gravity Rush right now.

Though the controls aren't the best and the camera angles can be very frustrating at times it is still a very fun game.   The idea of the game is you apply gravity to any object surface you want.   For example you can jump off a balcony, stop mid-air and apply gravity along the under path of a bridge and walk along it.  Or you can cling to a lamp post or the side of a building.   You can also fly by applying gravity in a general direction so there doesn't even have to be an object there.   So in reality you are actually applying gravity to general direction, once I played the game knowing that it made it so much easier.   The game tells you where ground is by having your hair and scarf "point" towards the planet's natural gravity.

Not perfect though as I've applied gravity to a step many times and the gravity keeps going that direction so when you walk up the step you skate across the ground sideways.   Funny but also very frustrating.   So it definitely has a learning curve in the beginning.   Not just how to properly apply gravity and work within its limits but also to know the game's frustrating limitations.   That being said, even before you get the hang of it the game is supremely fun because hey you are flying through the air jump kicking enemies a block away and then walking upside down underneath a building snatching gems.   It was originally designed for the Sony Vita so the graphics are limited but it's still done well and the cel-shaded graphics fits the theme of the game.

The game is heavy on errand based which usually annoys me and sometimes I wish there was more fighting than errand running but it's still a charming game and I would recommend it to anyone with a PS4 to try.   It's a unique game.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (May 1, 2016)

revisiting Command & Conquer 3 Kane's Wrath and C&C Red Alert 3 Uprising, 2 of the most notable RTS series before EA killed it.


----------



## Drone (May 1, 2016)

I completed *Sonic Colors*. It was extremely tough, and I must be really old! I admit I'll have to play it over and over again to achieve an S rank in 90% of all the levels. Game just kicks you in the head, a single mistake and you lose all the rings and checkpoints are faaaaaaaaar away. Boss fights have no checkpoints at all! It's really punishing but it's one of the most beautiful games I've ever played. Level design, physics and graphics are 5/5. This game has no bugs, no stupid button mashing, no QTEs and all that bullshit, no framedrops, I mean never, really. It's an unforgettable experience.

After all this madness I though that I need a break but no, I must be into the series! I just started *Sonic and the Secret Rings*. Another kickass Sonic game for Wii and this one also uses PhysX engine just like Sonic Colors. Cutscenes are comic based (unlike Sonic Colors, where scenes were realtime). Time to kick Doctor Eggman's butt once again! 3 2 1 go!


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 3, 2016)

Niteblooded said:


> Playing Gravity Rush right now.
> 
> Though the controls aren't the best and the camera angles can be very frustrating at times it is still a very fun game.   The idea of the game is you apply gravity to any object surface you want.   For example you can jump off a balcony, stop mid-air and apply gravity along the under path of a bridge and walk along it.  Or you can cling to a lamp post or the side of a building.   You can also fly by applying gravity in a general direction so there doesn't even have to be an object there.   So in reality you are actually applying gravity to general direction, once I played the game knowing that it made it so much easier.   The game tells you where ground is by having your hair and scarf "point" towards the planet's natural gravity.
> 
> ...



The game was ported from the vita which i really enjoyed playing.


----------



## darkangel0504 (May 3, 2016)

This


----------



## silentbogo (May 4, 2016)

Just started Alice: Madness Returns.
Gameplay is a bit shaky and sometimes disorienting, but it still looks awesome!


----------



## BumbleBee (May 5, 2016)

Overwatch Beta is now open!!!


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (May 5, 2016)

revisiting Warframe, Left 4 Dead 2 & a special road down to memory lane: Starfox Assault.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 5, 2016)

I'm still chipping away at Watch_Dogs with some Consortium Virtual Trainer Civilian Defense Gauntlet interspersed.


----------



## jgunning (May 6, 2016)

Bought Far Cry Primal last weekend so keen to give that a go. Still haven't had a chance to play it. Hopefully will sink a little bit of time in over the coming weeks.


----------



## silentbogo (May 9, 2016)

Just installed TF2 for yet another try.
When it comes to this game - I still have delusions that some day it'll get better (at least half as good as it was at release date), but it never happens.
This time I only lasted 20 minutes before I felt like this and uninstalled it yet again:



 

Medics are running around shooting people with syringe guns, engineers are building portals within walking distance of each other (sometimes they teleport backwards), there are always at least 3 spies and 2-3 snipers on the team and the community is simply toxic. Probably worse than any game I ever played. I think going F2P on TF2 was the worst decision Valve ever made. F$%k Team Fortress.


----------



## Mussels (May 9, 2016)

try company of heroes.

got back into that as a time waster, and my stats had been reset - along with many others. So you can join a lobby with 8 people and the host literally boots everyone until he gets 'pro' players who've ranked up 100 games or more since the reset :/


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 9, 2016)

Loving Rocket League.

Still playing Project Cars and GTA V.


----------



## D1RTYD1Z619 (May 9, 2016)

Playing battlefront on Xbox one till may 27th. Then I'll never touch it again


----------



## Urlyin (May 9, 2016)

I've been playing some Fall Out 4 when I get time and of course I still goof in WoW but game time is limited. Just seems like so much you can do in F4 it's daunting trying to find time to complete a lot of missions but means longer gaming time. WoW is always good to just jump in an get some frustrations out in pvp or get frustrated... Lol, I finally let my son get a Youtube account and he's doing TF2 videos, I even brought him Fraps so he could capture and post. So if you bored check out his videos from Wolf Rebellion he's just starting but hilarious for me to watch them, be easy on him he's young... little fart has taken over my steam account...


----------



## kenkickr (May 10, 2016)

I just started playing Diablo III on the PC and Fallout 4 on the PS4(it was free).


----------



## AsRock (May 10, 2016)

i was thinking having a play though of these again ( one last time ) but i think  i might just sell them, o yeah i am the original owner and every single one is in near perfect condition .  I believe except for the 1st one they are all original release.


----------



## manofthem (May 10, 2016)

I finished SOMA again, and it was great again.  Only thing that I can complain about is the strange framerate at times; fps dips even tanks at times when it really shouldn't.  but I've said enough good things about the game in the past so i won't bore you with more praise.

But I wanted to share some ss's 



He's coming for me... 







Spoiler alert, don't open if you haven't finished the game and plan to...



Spoiler



The last human alive on Earth







I love the ending of the game!






And finally, among the stars...












So, I'm now looking to start something else, and I thinking of starting maybe Shadow of Mordor. Thoughts? I have yet to finish Zombie Army Trilogy, still stuck in the 3rd chapter on the train with those 2 big guys...


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 10, 2016)

Shadow of Mordor.  Youve played it before as a combo of FC3/4 tower control concept, or AC Eagle Vision and stealth action or even a fantasy Middle Earth Version of Mad Max.  

That's ok though, because it is genuinely fun, and I never tired of ever more slaughter of Uruks as well as ever more ingenious ways of assasinating them!! I spent over 100 hours on it I believe.  Fun!

Edit: Holy shitballs! I had a 503 gateway error, could not connect, tpu didnt exist. I come back to this post up there 4 times.  Thank goodness for delete!


----------



## manofthem (May 10, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Edit: Holy shitballs! I had a 503 gateway error, could not connect, tpu didnt exist. I come back to this post up there 4 times. Thank goodness for delete!



ha, good thing you caught it before any of us did.  Saved yourself those, "Do not double, triple, quad post" posts 



rtwjunkie said:


> Shadow of Mordor. Youve played it before as a combo of FC3/4 tower control concept, or AC Eagle Vision and stealth action or even a fantasy Middle Earth Version of Mad Max.
> 
> That's ok though, because it is genuinely fun, and I never tired of ever more slaughter of Uruks as well as ever more ingenious ways of assasinating them!! I spent over 100 hours on it I believe. Fun!



I think I'm going to get into it.  The only games that you mentioned that I've played are FC3/4 but I enjoyed those.  Already DL'd it, just need to get into it and start mowing down uruks!


----------



## Mussels (May 10, 2016)

i can see all the deleted posts, had i not been out for a bit i would have merged them to annoy you


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (May 10, 2016)

recently on Blade & Soul NA server, then moved up to Need For Speed (2016). Checking some backlogs in a few hours' time.


----------



## RejZoR (May 10, 2016)

I just finished *Anna - Extended Edition*. Kinda interesting adventure/puzzle game with heavy horror vibe to it. From colorful cheerful exterior into dark and creepy interior of the game, it was pretty interesting experience. Some of the puzzles were kinda weird, but I figured out most of them on my own. It'll certainly remain in my memory because it is special. 

The other one I've finished was *The Vanishing of Ethan Carter*. Has kinda similar vibe to it as Anna. Except it is split into two worlds, one is persistently beautiful and colorful and the other one is dark and creepy. One of the best looking games I've ever played. A bit short, but surprisingly interesting despite not being action packed. Story is also really strange and bizarre and while I think I understand it, it I'm still unsure if I understand it correctly. And that's in a way cool, because it makes you think about the whole thing a lot.

Since I was in the same mood, I've tried *Dear Esther* which I've bought long ago. This one didn't impress me all that much. Granted, Source Engine used in it creates incredible sceneries and atmosphere. I could never say it's not Source Engine if I didn't know it. But the main problem is, the "game" is literally a walking simulator with narrated text pasted over it. Absolute absence of any kind of interactivity except walking makes it really dull and boring. If there were puzzles like in Anna and Vanishing of Ethan Carter, I'd probably be very amused. But I simply got bored just walking around listening to voice speaking things just vaguely connected to the sceneries in the "game". The first two games I highly recommend, Dear Esther, I simply cannot. Unless you really like games that aren't really games on any level, shape or form.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (May 10, 2016)

managed to build the Saryn Prime from parts drop for free, obviously. Tonight will head into Warframe with this new frame & see how it handles over the base frame. Oh, gonna give it some HD re-color since the base paint is a little washed out.


----------



## EzioAs (May 11, 2016)

I finished Half-Life last night. Not a bad game but I'm not impressed with overall NPC speech sound of the game. There are older games that sounds even better.

Maybe I'll give Zeno Clash a try tonight. Had them for a while and a friend said it's a pretty short game, so I should be able to finish it by the end of the week.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 11, 2016)

Playing Tex Murphy: Mean Streets (1989).  Recommended system specs: 6 MHz processor and 256-color monitor.  That feel when your computer might be a little _too_ powerful (666.666 times).



Edit: "Ms. Lightbody is not what I expected.  She has the face of a saint ..." 


Spoiler: Delores Lightbody








"... a Saint Bernard."


----------



## Drone (May 14, 2016)

*Sonic Unleashed* (Wii version)

Got to the final boss and nearly got my butt kicked. Had to use all focus and reflexes to beat the Dark Gaia
















Sonic Colors is much harder but final levels in Unleashed are really tough and hellish  Or maybe I must be getting old.


----------



## jormungand (May 14, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> Just installed TF2 for yet another try.
> When it comes to this game - I still have delusions that some day it'll get better (at least half as good as it was at release date), but it never happens.
> This time I only lasted 20 minutes before I felt like this and uninstalled it yet again:
> 
> ...


same happens in Dota 2 lol to find a good team is a looooong wayyyyyy


----------



## Toothless (May 14, 2016)

I would be playing Asscreed: Syndicate but it keeps crashing on startup.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 14, 2016)

I'm up to Tex Murphy: The Paradox Directive (4 of 6, but probably won't replay Tesla Effect so 4 of 5).


----------



## EzioAs (May 14, 2016)

Toothless said:


> I would be playing Asscreed: Syndicate but it keeps crashing on startup.



Have you updated Uplay?


----------



## Toothless (May 14, 2016)

As updated as it can get.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 14, 2016)

Toothless said:


> As updated as it can get.



I found out the other day I actually needed to download U-play, because apparentlh the updater wasn't working correctly on itself.  It ended up being a newer version than I had. No problems after that.  Maybe you should try that?


----------



## RejZoR (May 14, 2016)

Anyone currently not playing Doom should go to hell


----------



## Toothless (May 14, 2016)

RejZoR said:


> Anyone currently not playing Doom should go to hell


already here


----------



## Mussels (May 14, 2016)

those of us with kids already know that hell is standing on lego at 4am and not being able to scream without waking the demon(s)


----------



## Toothless (May 14, 2016)

Mussels said:


> those of us with kids already know that hell is standing on lego at 4am and not being able to scream without waking the demon(s)


i got rid of my legos because the scream would wake the witch (landlord) and my cat. The cat won't shut up until let into my room.

It's k, kitty is pouting because I'm not happy with him shitting in my room.


MORE LEAGUE


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 15, 2016)

Doom4 atm.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 15, 2016)

I was going to play Overseer but it is so broken on Windows 10 64-bit that I can't.


----------



## lisarichey (May 16, 2016)

Right Now I am playing to battleborn and overwatch.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 16, 2016)

Well, only a year late, but I've been playing the hell out of _Dying Light_ (from GOG).  I think May and June are shot.  I've got two days more of this (_Homefront the Revolution_ releases Tuesday), then I'll try and finish this, because May 31st, _Blood and Wine Expansion for TW3_ releases, which will likely cause a complete 3rd playthrough.  In summary, currently Dying Light, with May and June consisting of a mere 3 games.


----------



## Mussels (May 16, 2016)

dying light was a lot of fun, i blasted through it in coop with a friend.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 16, 2016)

Recently got my Platinum trophy on Kamen Rider Battride War Sousei on Ps4 and now continuing my playthrough via coop on Dark souls 3 with my bro on PS4.


----------



## scevism (May 16, 2016)

I'm on Forza Apex (Beta) at the mo very impressed runs well on my 780ti


----------



## Drone (May 16, 2016)

Metroid Other M. Never understood haters who were bitching about this game. Indeed, it's worse than the four Prime games but it's a great addition to the series:


----------



## Frick (May 16, 2016)

Got two months of WoW for cheap. For some reason.

Still om The Longest Journey. It's really quite good, still, but I don't have the stamina to play any kind of game too long these days. The mind wanders. Need something to do with it.


----------



## gupsterg (May 16, 2016)

Currently enjoying quick sessions of SWBF - Blast  .

Off and on Crysis 3 / Diablo III / Starcraft II  .


----------



## AsRock (May 16, 2016)

Toothless said:


> I would be playing Asscreed: Syndicate but it keeps crashing on startup.






rtwjunkie said:


> I found out the other day I actually needed to download U-play, because apparentlh the updater wasn't working correctly on itself.  It ended up being a newer version than I had. No problems after that.  Maybe you should try that?



Yeah that can be one of the solutions, the one i was thinking is that he was using  programs like Afterburner with the OSD.


----------



## Toothless (May 17, 2016)

AsRock said:


> Yeah that can be one of the solutions, the one i was thinking is that he was using  programs like Afterburner with the OSD.







Gets stuck like that and as soon as it loads I get the Windows error ding. No OSD, turned off Steam link, afterburner is off, cam off, discord off. Updated Uplay too.


----------



## EzioAs (May 17, 2016)

Maybe it's a driver issue? I still have Syndicate installed in my PC, I'll try to run the game tonight.


----------



## Toothless (May 17, 2016)

EzioAs said:


> Maybe it's a driver issue? I still have Syndicate installed in my PC, I'll try to run the game tonight.


I'm running 347.88 since those are the last stable drivers I've been able to use unless the new new new drivers work with my 780's, didn't get to test them yet.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (May 17, 2016)

more Blade & Soul (NA server). Rebuilding my Summoner's staff to True Pirate set since I made a little screw-up by going for the Oathbreaker path as I found that ~70% of player base recommends going for Siren path as a more worthy & cheaper upgrade path.


----------



## EzioAs (May 17, 2016)

Toothless said:


> I'm running 347.88 since those are the last stable drivers I've been able to use unless the new new new drivers work with my 780's, didn't get to test them yet.



Game runs fine and all on my machine. I'm running the 364.51 driver. It feels even smoother than the I remembered, but maybe that's just me.


----------



## Mussels (May 17, 2016)

company of heroes.

back at it doing all the SP campaigns (expansions too) and finding it to still be a shining example of a well polished game.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 17, 2016)

EzioAs said:


> Game runs fine and all on my machine. I'm running the 364.51 driver. It feels even smoother than the I remembered, but maybe that's just me.



I believe I will give it a try tonight as well, and report back.


----------



## Hagger78xx (May 17, 2016)

Even though my PC "Smaug" can handle all games. I just play Medieval 2 Total war "with Divide and Conquer (Lord of the Ring) Mod, Rome 2 Total War with Extreme Graphics Mod,and Sins of a Solar Empire Rebellion with A Halo Mod. For M2TW I can have 10's of thousands of troops so I can have realistic numbers for reenacting the "Battle of the Five Armies" and still 1920x1080 65 or above FPS


----------



## vectoravtech (May 17, 2016)

I was playing Starwars Battlefront on PS4 (I play cube 2 and redeclipse on pc. I have a pspgo with a few titles but my 6s games winout over the go:




I need an Xbox to play this:


----------



## ASOT (May 17, 2016)

I just purchase CsGo on steam


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 18, 2016)

@Toothless  I fired up Assassin's Creed.  No problems or errors.  I had OSD running, and am on 362.00 drivers.  I might add, I run all U-play games direct from U-play.  Don't know if that makes a difference?  I know I have almost no problems with U-play games, because I buy and install direct on U-play and don't try to run through Steam. 

Anywho, just wanted to let you know it's looking more like something on your end in the setup.


----------



## Toothless (May 18, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> @Toothless  I fired up Assassin's Creed.  No problems or errors.  I had OSD running, and am on 362.00 drivers.  I might add, I run all U-play games direct from U-play.  Don't know if that makes a difference?  I know I have almost no problems with U-play games, because I buy and install direct on U-play and don't try to run through Steam.
> 
> Anywho, just wanted to let you know it's looking more like something on your end in the setup.


I'll give the latest a go, might fix my JC3 stutter issues since that was 359.06.. Wow I was behind.. I didn't care to update since I was using the same version as I did with my GTX660/650 combo and it worked.


EDIT: Annndd it fixed. JC3 also works better and I gotta test some other games.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 18, 2016)

Preparing to reinstall Windows again so trying to figure out what I need to back up before I do it.  FortressCraft really looks like the only one.  I wanted to start a new world in that anyway but remembered that there's ongoing research.  I have to finish the research before I steal everything of value from this world to transfer it to a new world.

TL;DR: Going to be playing a lot of FortressCraft until I can reinstall Windows.


----------



## Kanan (May 18, 2016)

I'm playing GTA Online atm. if someone wants to join, add "Kanan1" in Rockstar Games.


----------



## broken pixel (May 18, 2016)

Dystopian society game vs military? I choose dystopian even if HFR sucks, it might charge my Nikola Tesla hat to full capacitance.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 18, 2016)

I spent 30 minutes on *Homefront: The Revolution* last night.  Really, it's not enough time to give an assessment.  I did an introductory subterfuge mission in which I didn't even pick up a gun.  It does look great nearly maxed out and no bugs encountered yet. 

After a 30 minute familiarization, I had to go and play some more *Dying Light*, which despite turning me off in the beginning, back in 2015, has turned out to be an intensely fun game for me!!  I'm determined to finish the main campaign before continuing with Homefront: The Revolution.


----------



## RejZoR (May 18, 2016)

I think I have to fight the last boss in Doom today. After that, I don't really know. I have to finish The Ball which was interrupted by the release of Doom...

Then I have to decide between Deus Ex Invisible War, Alien:Isolation (the Nostromo addon which i have to finish) or Mass Effect trilogy which I've been hesitating to play for ages...


----------



## AsRock (May 18, 2016)

Still ED  .


----------



## Frick (May 19, 2016)

RejZoR said:


> I think I have to fight the last boss in Doom today. After that, I don't really know. I have to finish The Ball which was interrupted by the release of Doom...
> 
> Then I have to decide between Deus Ex Invisible War, Alien:Isolation (the Nostromo addon which i have to finish) or Mass Effect trilogy which I've been hesitating to play for ages...



Postpone ME indefinitely. Probably the worlds most overrated game.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 19, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I was going to play Overseer but it is so broken on Windows 10 64-bit that I can't.


Reinstalling Windows 10 fixed it.  90% sure Taffer Patcher for Thief 2 somehow messed up the codecs breaking Tex Murphy: Overseer.


----------



## Drone (May 23, 2016)

Just finished Metroid Other M. Pretty impressive game and amazing graphics for Wii, just like Trilogy.

I don't play zombie games (except Resident Evil) but I decided to give *Dead Rising: Chop Till You Drop* a shot.












Graphics are pretty weak for Wii and indeed they look worse than xbox 360 version but then again Wii version has a superb aiming system (I guess Capcom used Resident Evil 4 Wii engine for Dead Rising).


Pretty fun game. Has many elements from Postal 2, GTA games, Resident Evil


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 24, 2016)

FortressCraft Evolved:


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (May 24, 2016)

stopped playing Blade & Soul NA ever since my guildmates & a handful of geared players got perma-banned for no reason using a 3rd party launcher which reduces texture streaming that did not violate any of NC's Terms of Use. Instead, tons of bots using hacks, packet editing tools & speed hacks are running rampant, no actions taken. I think it's time to say "sayonara" to NC Soft & move to Overwatch.


----------



## Ahhzz (May 24, 2016)

NC Soft is not exactly known as a Paragon of Gaming Goodness.....


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (May 24, 2016)

anything from NC Soft is deemed as a doomsday device ready to blow up in your face... IMO


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 24, 2016)

one word .... name... game... errrhhh whatever ...

O.V.E.R.W.A.T.C.H for now (and probably a long while until i get bored and go back to Armored Warfare or any of my other game on library ) well ...  almost feels like Reinhardt is a Leopard 2A6 in camo with the germans marking .... oh wait ... that's actually the thema


----------



## ViperXTR (May 26, 2016)

Dark Souls III NG+

Also, why no Dark Souls thread?

Witcher 3 Expansion Pass soon


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 26, 2016)

ViperXTR said:


> Also, why no Dark Souls thread?



You can start one, and if interest liooks good ask RCoon to make it an official game thread.  That's how most get started.


----------



## Mussels (May 26, 2016)

i can do that too, so just make it and reply here with a link (or pm me with it)


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 26, 2016)

Mussels said:


> i can do that too, so just make it and reply here with a link (or pm me with it)



I'm sorry Mussels. I hope you weren't offended. I jist figured certain functions were relegated to certain mods assigned to subforums.


----------



## Mussels (May 26, 2016)

it is. i'm one of the mods of this sub forum.

i just sneak around pretending to be a normal user, ninja mod-ing in the background


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 26, 2016)

Well look at that, so you are!  I always thought it was just HammerON and RCoon.


----------



## EzioAs (May 26, 2016)

Starting from last Sunday, I've been playing the old JRPG, Wild Arms. I never finished this game back in the day and thanks to watching some videos from the guys at Dark Pixel Gaming (or Dark Pixel), I felt like replaying old JRPGs that I've played but never finished. These guys are great, check them out https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFzWAEPDGiY34bGpwM_DWmA

If I managed to finished the game this week (which I doubt possible), I might play Outlast afterwards. Seems like a good horror game and rather short so that's a plus.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 26, 2016)

I finished Dying Light and am most of the way through The Fallen expansion.  I have to say, this goes up amongst my top games.  Not sure where, just in that general area.   And to think I didnt like it before, when it came out.

It looks like, despite probably going to be on time for TW3 Blood and Wine release, I may not get to it for awhile.  I've had Homeland: The Revolution on hold in Steam Library since it released last week. 

Hopefully I can post some DL screenshots tomorrow.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (May 26, 2016)

Enjoyed my game time with Overwatch. Will migrate from Blade & Soul NA eventually since my guildmates can no longer return or restore their accounts thanks to NC Soft.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 26, 2016)

I've stopped touching NCSoft ever since my GW1 account got hacked years ago after inactive play and GW2 didn't hook me as i originally wanted it to on release.
I am still currently playing Dark souls 3 and only just finished the Irithyll of the Boreal Valley with my bro for firs time, the boss fight was awesome and pretty challenging.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (May 26, 2016)

@kurosagi01 also, Lost Ark which is a new game coming soon, is under... NCSoft again...


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 26, 2016)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> @kurosagi01 also, Lost Ark which is a new game coming soon, is under... NCSoft again...



The last MMORPG i've touched was FF14 online which was super boring in my opinion. The one i would like to try out is Phantasy Stars 2 Online and Monster Hunter online but thats not going to happen.


----------



## Drone (May 26, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> I finished Dying Light and am most of the way through The Fallen expansion.



Congrats!

Still playing *Dead Rising Chop till You Drop*. Lol I ran out of time and failed mission with Japanese tourists. I didn't save the game and lost 2 hours of gameplay ... aaargh and all those precious XP points went down the drain. These bloody zombies!


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 26, 2016)

Drone said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Still playing *Dead Rising Chop till You Drop*. Lol I ran out of time and failed mission with Japanese tourists. I didn't save the game and lost 2 hours of gameplay ... aaargh and all those precious XP points went down the drain. These bloody zombies!



It's the same stupid junk in DL....If you die, you lose survivor points, and you get popped up who the hell knows where, still needing to retrace your steps and maybe even more. LOL!


----------



## Drone (May 26, 2016)

Yeah punishing for being reckless is pain in the ass. I remember when I played Resident Evil 2 or 3 for the first time. I ran out of ammo and healing items right in the crowd of zombies and haven't saved the game for ages. Had to restart 

In Resident Evil 4 and 5 it's virtually impossible to run out of ammo unless you're shooting at every wall and in the sky lol


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 26, 2016)

Playing Prison Architect.  It has a 5-map campaign now.  I'm probably going to try to do a pacifist play through of Satellite Reign next.


----------



## Valeriant (May 26, 2016)

"The Flame in the Flood"
Interesting and different take on survival-game, with its own unique gameplay mechanic. Basically you try to survive in a flooded world by always going forward where the current flow. Collect, create, repair, cook, etc. just to move on. There're randomly generated locations (and items, objects also wilds in each) that can be visited by navigating with your raft, but it's designed so that you are better moving forward. I really like the gameplay mechanic, the visual and soundtracks are bonuses.





"Exanima"
First of all, this game is still being developed and it's actually a prelude to another unreleased game. But I bought it anyway 'cause I like the idea. This game uses a physics-based combat system, a truly heavily-implemented physics. Calculated forces, momentum, body positioning, etc. Strategy mostly my best friend surviving. Objects are also collision-calculated, so you can stumble and fall running through a bunch of crates... or that guy's body you just kill. Anyway, keyboard and mouse only. Lots cried on the controls' steep learning curve but most agree it's so rewarding when triumphant.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 26, 2016)

Valeriant said:


> "The Flame in the Flood"
> Interesting and different take on survival-game, with its own unique gameplay mechanic. Basically you try to survive in a flooded world by always going forward where the current flow. Collect, create, repair, cook, etc. just to move on. There're randomly generated locations (and items, objects also wilds in each) that can be visited by navigating with your raft, but it's designed so that you are better moving forward. I really like the gameplay mechanic, the visual and soundtracks are bonuses.



That's also on my near-future playlist...it sits there teasing me as I play other games I'm trying to get rid of.   I watched it all during early-access, and I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 26, 2016)

strange never got any issue witn NCsoft .... tho i never used third party launcher or any other software (well ... mainly because all my PC, up to today, could handle any games they had without needing other tweak than the official "option menu" ) nor i got hacked of any account from GW to GW 2 to BnS (on any server, tho on CN/KR/JP server i obviously used mod'ed files and launcher, which never bothered them) well my password is ... complex ... even for me: i need at last 4 clues (which are hidden around my desk place) to remember it ... (which explain why i take nearly 15min to log in ...)



kurosagi01 said:


> The last MMORPG i've touched was FF14 online which was super boring in my opinion. The one i would like to try out is Phantasy Stars 2 Online and Monster Hunter online but thats not going to happen.


then you are not made for MMORPG's  FFXIVHW is a nice dynamic and quite face paced mmorpg were placement reflexes and strategy hold quite a good portion of the action, there is way more "super boring" mmorpg's than FFXIVHW (altho it's your opinion, i understand but i can't help but wonder why is it like that nonetheless  )


aside ... having a freaking good time on Overwatch ... i was hyped for it ... the word "hyped" does not even summarize the feeling on the 1st set of matches i did Tuesday (been playing it a bit too much in 3 days i think ... oh ... i forgot, it's still on ... oh well Alt+tab then  )


----------



## Toothless (May 28, 2016)

A little old but gold as she's a support frame.


----------



## Ahhzz (May 28, 2016)

How about wanting to play? I just watched the Deus Ex Divided trailer, and that was an AMAZING trailer.... Considering how much I disliked the last one, it says a lot that I'll have to give Divided a try....


----------



## Drone (May 28, 2016)

I want Deus Ex: The Conspiracy remake. JC is one of the kickass protagonists ever. It's the only Deus Ex game I care about. Snowblind was okayish but Deus Ex Clan Wars would've been better.


----------



## Frick (May 28, 2016)

Drone said:


> I want Deus Ex: The Conspiracy remake. JC is one of the kickass protagonists ever. It's the only Deus Ex game I care about. Snowblind was okayish but Deus Ex Clan Wars would've been better.



I have no idea what you're on about. The Conspiracy? Snowblind? Clan Wars???


----------



## okidna (May 28, 2016)

Frick said:


> I have no idea what you're on about. The Conspiracy? Snowblind? Clan Wars???



Project Snowblind : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Snowblind

"Deus Ex : The Conspiracy" is the PlayStation2 port title for the first Deus Ex.


----------



## Ahhzz (May 28, 2016)

okidna said:


> Project Snowblind : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Snowblind
> 
> "Deus Ex : The Conspiracy" is the PlayStation2 port title for the first Deus Ex.





Drone said:


> I want Deus Ex: The Conspiracy remake. JC is one of the kickass protagonists ever. It's the only Deus Ex game I care about. Snowblind was okayish but Deus Ex Clan Wars would've been better.


I'm a PC guy, so the ports don't matter to me. I do prefer JC, and the first two I absolutely loved. This new trailer is really awesome tho....


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 28, 2016)

okidna said:


> Project Snowblind : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Snowblind



Totally forgot about this!  It was a fun PC game that was originally supposed to be a Deus Ex game, but ended up being just set in the same general gameworld, IIRC.


----------



## Drone (May 28, 2016)

Ahhzz said:


> I'm a PC guy, so the ports don't matter to me. I do prefer JC, and the first two I absolutely loved. This new trailer is really awesome tho....


I'm not "platform n guy". I like games because of their gameplay elements and story. They can be on any console I don't care. I enjoy Metal Gear Solid, Resident Evil and Kingdom Hearts games across all the consoles, even on handhelds. Every version has its own specifics.
For example RE games:

Resident Evil 2 on N64 had more notes which helped to understand plot better
Resident Evil Code Veronica on DC played better than on other platforms
Resident Evil 4 on Wii had the best aiming
Resident Evil 5 on PC had the most fluid movement

... and so on. It made me jump from one platform to another but it was worth it because of the experience and good memories. I'm not a hardcore game but I never play video games just for the sake of it or because those games are popular or got good reviews. I play games because I find something interesting in them and I have my own opinions about them...


----------



## Ahhzz (May 28, 2016)

Drone said:


> I'm not "platform n guy". I like games because of their gameplay elements and story. They can be on any console I don't care. I enjoy Metal Gear Solid, Resident Evil and Kingdom Hearts games across all the consoles, even on handhelds. Every version has its own specifics.
> For example RE games:
> 
> Resident Evil 2 on N64 had more notes which helped to understand plot better
> ...


Can't argue with your reasons for playing at all. I don't much like the games that are multiplatform, but release early to one or another by a few days for "exclusivity". Also, I am on a limited budget, which I break often enough for other, pointless reasons. If I didn't purchase a PS for the FF lines, there's nothing that'll pull me to one


----------



## Drone (May 29, 2016)

Ahhzz said:


> Can't argue with your reasons for playing at all. I don't much like the games that are multiplatform, but release early to one or another by a few days for "exclusivity". Also, I am on a limited budget, which I break often enough for other, pointless reasons. If I didn't purchase a PS for the FF lines, there's nothing that'll pull me to one


I'm on a limited budget too. Played some of the games on my friends'/relatives' consoles  Skipped some of the exclusive titles (remakes/remasters/ports), plus some of the games are nothing more than cash cows.

Haven't played FF series much either. I played only Crisis Core and Type-0 on PSP, they're awesome games though. Squenix slowly re-release other FF games for different platforms and even for PC but I don't think I'm gonna play them all.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 29, 2016)

I've played a lot of Super Sanctum TD (that game is tough--requires grinding XP to beat it), then played Satellite Reign for a while trying to get a "No Big Brother" achievement only to read and discover that you have to destroy all of the cameras in 9 minutes.  After 9 minutes, they start resetting so you have to destroy the ones that respawn again.  After that disappointment, I think it is time to try Goat Simulator: PAYDAY.


----------



## Beastie (May 31, 2016)

Still laying Project Cars .

I've come across a horrendous bug though.

Playing 3hrs of Mclaren at Zolder on 100% difficulty with full damage in real time.

Going for a high fuel load strategy as I've found a great Zolder set up at http://projectcarssetups.eu and can run decent laps that way.

After a few sketchy moments on the first lap I settle into a good pace and start building a lead. Due to variations in pit strategy, I do lose the lead on some laps but as the race goes on I start to build a more solid gap.

@2hrs I have a major moment on worn tyres going down Butte into the Terlamenbocht chicane and spin off to the right.. I skate across the gravel and miss the barrier by an inch coming back on the track facing the right way .

By now I have cramp from using a xbox controller for hrs.

@2 1/2 hrs I pit in for my last pit stop with a 1m 15s lead. Just after I enter the pitlane and the AI takes the wheel I see my pit is occupied. I am sent out again and run out of fuel. GAAHH!


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 31, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> strange never got any issue witn NCsoft .... tho i never used third party launcher or any other software (well ... mainly because all my PC, up to today, could handle any games they had without needing other tweak than the official "option menu" ) nor i got hacked of any account from GW to GW 2 to BnS (on any server, tho on CN/KR/JP server i obviously used mod'ed files and launcher, which never bothered them) well my password is ... complex ... even for me: i need at last 4 clues (which are hidden around my desk place) to remember it ... (which explain why i take nearly 15min to log in ...)
> 
> 
> then you are not made for MMORPG's  FFXIVHW is a nice dynamic and quite face paced mmorpg were placement reflexes and strategy hold quite a good portion of the action, there is way more "super boring" mmorpg's than FFXIVHW (altho it's your opinion, i understand but i can't help but wonder why is it like that nonetheless  )



The combat is good and the graphics are fantastic but i just couldn't get into the story, it has no voice dialogue*exclude expansion* which seemed cheap compared to GW 1 and 2 when both are free to play after buying the licence or the quest they give you in the game is just not entertaining at all,maybe i am just struggling to get into games these days lol. I know many people had fun playing Borderlands with friends/family but i get bored after 2 hours per session.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jun 1, 2016)

got addicted with Overwatch. Most played hero is Mercy. Revisited Warframe, Left 4 Dead 2 & gonna buy the Compendium for the upcoming TI6.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 1, 2016)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> got addicted with Overwatch. Most played hero is Mercy.


16hrs total (lv20 atm) 
3hrs with D.VA | 2hrs with Zenyatta/Reinhardt/Mercy (albeit being too easy ... i still love her) | 1hrs Tracer/Widowmaker/Reaper | 54min Genji being the lowest but only 6 min under 1hrs play 

non played hero: Bastion (boringstion/noskillneededstion) Symetra (not a fan) and Winston (tested in shooting range... not really interested  )


----------



## Drone (Jun 1, 2016)

*Dead Rising* started more or less "humorous" and ended really grim and tragic











Isabela's ass lol


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 1, 2016)

Been playing Space Rangers HD: A War Apart.  I don't like it but I haven't quit yet so it must not be terrible. 

Most likely going to play Rebel Galaxy after I give up/finish Space Rangers.


----------



## Frick (Jun 1, 2016)

Finished The Longest Journey (again), and I think I'll uphold my opinion that if one would play only one game in ones lifetime, that game should be a serious contender. It feels both a bit slow and rushed at times, but it's one of those games I actually wish were longer. There's a lot of dialouge, which btw has got to be some of the best voice acting I have ever come across no matter the media (seriously, it is that good, not always but often), but I wish I had more time to explore the relationships between the characters and the world as a whole. The story in itself is probably not mind-boggingly great in this time and age, but it is just so very well made, and again, the characters overall feel alive, and the world too feel like a real place.

It's just too bad I really didn't dig Dreamfall that much (only played for a few hours though), but I really, really have to finish it so I can move forward. To April!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 1, 2016)

Frick said:


> It's just too bad I really didn't dig Dreamfall that much (only played for a few hours though), but I really, really have to finish it so I can move forward. To April!



I think you'll be surprised by Dreamfall Chapters!  One of only a handful of games in any genre to be in the same conversation as The Longest Journey.  It's really a "must play."


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 1, 2016)

Well I am playing a game I thought I would never enjoy and that is starbound. I hated terraria when it came out and kept thinking since starbound is similar that I would hate it too but damn I have gotten addicted! We have a modded server up if anyone is interested!

Running this pack
http://community.playstarbound.com/resources/s3r1ous-mods.1358/

205.144.219.6


----------



## Frick (Jun 2, 2016)

Started Dreamfall and I remembered the controls being terrible but I had completely forgotten just how god-awful they are. It is all but unplayable on mouse+keyboard.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 2, 2016)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well I am playing a game I thought I would never enjoy and that is starbound. I hated terraria when it came out and kept thinking since starbound is similar that I would hate it too but damn I have gotten addicted! We have a modded server up if anyone is interested!
> 
> Running this pack
> http://community.playstarbound.com/resources/s3r1ous-mods.1358/
> ...


I've been meaning to get back into that game but it's towards the bottom of a seriously long list of games to play. 



Frick said:


> Started Dreamfall and I remembered the controls being terrible but I had completely forgotten just how god-awful they are. It is all but unplayable on mouse+keyboard.


Exactly why I hate it.  They got the freaking X axis backwards FFS!  That said, I still plowed through it and wasn't impressed.  In my mind, The Longest Journey didn't have a sequel.

I did buy Dreamfall: Chapters but I'm not going to play it until they launch the final act.  I hate incomplete games.  Like Big Rigs.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 2, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I did buy Dreamfall: Chapters but I'm not going to play it until they launch the final act.



Expect the final chapter this month.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 2, 2016)

...so I'll probably be playing that around the end of the year (give them a few months to patch it).


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jun 5, 2016)

Fired up Steam for Warframe, Battle.net for Overwatch & Origin for NFS '16. All backlogs settled.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 5, 2016)

Rebel Galaxy.  Well, was playing.  I went upstairs to get food and when I came back down both monitors were black and the computer was unresponsive.  I'll be playing Rebel Galaxy again shortly but I hope that doesn't happen again...


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jun 5, 2016)

better check your PC for any issues... didn't run into that sort of problem when I left it running a game, browser & recorder...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 5, 2016)

I think my computer just gets lonely so it causes a ruckus to get attention.  This wasn't the first time and it probably won't be the last. 

I'm already liking Rebel Galaxy far more than Space Rangers HD.


----------



## Drone (Jun 5, 2016)

Just started Super Smash Bros. Brawl












All my favorites are there


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jun 5, 2016)

Got the Lamia Skin for my Nova Prime frame that's got nominated from the TennoGen contest.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 7, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I think my computer just gets lonely so it causes a ruckus to get attention.  This wasn't the first time and it probably won't be the last.
> 
> I'm already liking *Rebel Galaxy* far more than Space Rangers HD.



soundtrack is RIPPING but please god play with Xbox controller. 

playing Overwatch, Overwatch, Overwatch, Rocket League and more Overwatch.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jun 7, 2016)

finished a few rounds of Overwatch. got POTG for Mercy & Bastion out of 6 games. Managed to get a loot box but nothing extraordinary since my RNG sucked a lot... =/


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 7, 2016)

BumbleBee said:


> soundtrack is RIPPING but please god play with Xbox controller.


So far, I only heard one great song.  The rest has been average.

And yeah, I'm playing with X360 controller.  My left joystick on it is going kaput though.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 7, 2016)

Toothless said:


> A little old but gold as she's a support frame.



Makes me wanna fire up WF again to see if my Attica Carpet Bomb build still works. The only thing that got me to keep playing that game was dumb builds with weapons people never used. (Emptied 6 Forma into stuff like Attica and Ignis for the lulz)

EDIT: Did they nerf the gunslinger frame yet? That frame could solo Tower IV for almost 60 waves.


----------



## Toothless (Jun 7, 2016)

RCoon said:


> Makes me wanna fire up WF again to see if my Attica Carpet Bomb build still works. The only thing that got me to keep playing that game was dumb builds with weapons people never used. (Emptied 6 Forma into stuff like Attica and Ignis for the lulz)
> 
> EDIT: Did they nerf the gunslinger frame yet? That frame could solo Tower IV for almost 60 waves.


Attican carpet bomb was always fun.

Mesa? Nah and better yet if you get a Limbo to put her in the rift she takes no damage while spraying bullets everywhere.


----------



## Recca29 (Jun 7, 2016)

Dishonored on my Athlon 5350 system.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jun 8, 2016)

Been playing Ark the last couple of days. I bought it at release and played one night and disliked the game but it has come a long way and I'm now having a blast.


----------



## Drone (Jun 9, 2016)

Just finished Super Smash Bros. Brawl on Hard difficulty. Kicked Tabuu's ass with Snake and King Dedede alone  I can't bring myself to play it on Very Hard or Intense. I don't really like painful battles.

It's kinda strange to see Solid Snake in SSBB Universe


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 10, 2016)

Started playing 1st Mirrors edge game few weeks ago and got upto chapter 7 in like 2 hours lol,stopped playing because i randomly got sick..finished the game just now and total runtime is 4 hours of just doing story alone. Ending was a bit meh but the ending song/credits was even more rewarding. May pick up the new one when its cheaper.


----------



## flmatter (Jun 11, 2016)

If anyone is playing paragon or considering it, I play it and find it fun so far.  
https://www.epicgames.com/paragon/blog/open-beta-starts-august-16-next-hero-arrives-soon


----------



## Frick (Jun 11, 2016)

Managing WoW stuff. I have close to 1000 green items and I really, really should sell some of them, at least the doubles. So I look for auction add-ons, and all of them are terrible. The only one that is even remotely useful to me seems to be TradeSkillMaster, but for one thing the UI is hideous. As are every single addon I've tried so far. Seriously, some of them have been maintained for years and have been downloaded millions of times and no one is even considering making the UI look like something that didn't come out of a 90's hacker movie? Anyway, I managed to set up some auctions in TradeSkillMaster, but for some reason the auctions were cancelled upon creation, and for some reason about a dozen items just dissapeared. I had no bag space before and I had a bunch of items in the mail, and now I have every item and still space left. It's no biggie obviously, but it's frikken annoying. I honestly don't understand why people use addons at all, at least not for anything beyond DPS counting or something, because they all look like baby corpses.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 11, 2016)

Got all of the achievements in Rebel Galaxy.  Like Polaris better than Blackgate because Polaris has all of the broadsides clustered in the center of the aircraft where Blackgate has most of them in a large group on the left and right with a couple in the center.  You can't spray and pray effectively with the Blackgate because of that where Polaris can effectively snipe while spraying.

Probably going to play Unravel next, then Starpoint Gemini 2, and finally Dragon Age: Inquisition GotY.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 11, 2016)

Actually had a few minutes today to start up a game, probably the first time in like 2-3 weeks.  So I cracked back into the original Dead Space.  I've been wanting to play through this again, and it's been fun starting afresh.  This will probably be close to like 7 times playing through 



Spoiler


----------



## EzioAs (Jun 12, 2016)

Took about one week of rest from gaming after finishing Wild Arms. Now, I'm playing Alan Wake: American Nightmare. Pretty fun game though less mysterious and less scary than the original. I'm probably close to the end already.

I actually tried to get into the original Thief, but the almost non-existing BGM, ambiguous map and the generic maze/dungeon-like level design makes me thinkthat the game may be a bit too dated. Unless someone can convince me otherwise, I'll probably just skip the first 3 games and play the new Thief (2014) and see if that's any good.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 12, 2016)

EzioAs said:


> Took about one week of rest from gaming after finishing Wild Arms. Now, I'm playing Alan Wake: American Nightmare. Pretty fun game though less mysterious and less scary than the original. I'm probably close to the end already.
> 
> I actually tried to get into the original Thief, but the almost non-existing BGM, ambiguous map and the generic maze/dungeon-like level design makes me thinkthat the game may be a bit too dated. Unless someone can convince me otherwise, I'll probably just skip the first 3 games and play the new Thief (2014) and see if that's any good.



I can only say that nostalgia makes me believe that the story and originality in  the first Thief makes it better than the successors, but I'm also biased a little


----------



## EzioAs (Jun 12, 2016)

Ahhzz said:


> I can only say that nostalgia makes me believe that the story and originality in  the first Thief makes it better than the successors, but I'm also biased a little



So Thief II and Deadly Shadows aren't any better than the original then?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 12, 2016)

EzioAs said:


> So Thief II and Deadly Shadows aren't any better than the original then?



I think you'd like Deadly Shadows.  It's the closezt to the current one.  There is also a great mod that modernizes the game in a bunch of ways.


----------



## EzioAs (Jun 12, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> I think you'd like Deadly Shadows.  It's the closezt to the current one.  There is also a great mod that modernizes the game in a bunch of ways.



Thanks. I'll probably check that out. I've never played any Thief game before this and the reason I wanted to play the original before trying the latest one is to see why people say the latest one is so bad compared to it's predecessors.


----------



## little cat (Jun 12, 2016)

Huh huh play Komodo 8 chess - free now


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 12, 2016)

EzioAs said:


> Thanks. I'll probably check that out. I've never played any Thief game before this and the reason I wanted to play the original before trying the latest one is too see why people say the latest one is so bad compared to it's predecessors.



I'll look up that mod later today and let you know.  

Honestly, the new one is very good.  I'm not one of those, but I certainly inderstand people's nstalgic leaning to the older titles.

Just think of the new one as a very good and fun game that just happens to share the same title is usually what I tell people.  They each have their place and can be enjoyed equally.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 12, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Probably going to play Unravel next, then Starpoint Gemini 2, and finally Dragon Age: Inquisition GotY.


Done, done, and not finished downloading yet.   Guess I'll play Hacknet.


----------



## Estaric (Jun 12, 2016)

So many hours in witcher 3


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 12, 2016)

insaniquarium


----------



## EzioAs (Jun 12, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> I think you'd like Deadly Shadows.  It's the closezt to the current one.  There is also a great mod that modernizes the game in a bunch of ways.



Seeing you mentioned mods, I looked into some of them on the internet. I downloaded TFix and the HD mod and now the game looks great. Plus, I can even see cutscenes now (didn't even know the game had em). I'll definitely revisit Thief after finishing AW: American Nightmare.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jun 12, 2016)

I found myself playing thru Mafia II again and just happened to catch all the DLC back on sale on Steam.


----------



## Hockster (Jun 12, 2016)

Current games just aren't holding my interest lately. Over the last couple weeks I've been working my way through the Mass Effect and Dragon Age series. Bioware tells a damn good story.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 12, 2016)

EzioAs said:


> Seeing you mentioned mods, I looked into some of them on the internet. I downloaded TFix and the HD mod and now the game looks great. Plus, I can even see cutscenes now (didn't even know the game had em). I'll definitely revisit Thief after finishing AW: American Nightmare.



The one I was talking about is Thief 3 Sneaky Upgrade.  Updated as recently as October.  You can download and read the description on moddb.com.  Just search: Thief 3 Sneaky Upgrade.  Moddb link is first or second result.  If that doesn't work, you can also get it a number of other places

EDIT: N/M, 1.1.6 has been released, which was February.  A lot of this version's fixes concern W10.

@GigabyteFanBoy You can easily expect 120 hrs(+) just on the main game alone, as long as you take time to explore and do side quests and aren't in a hurry to get thru the main quest.  Nothing bad happens in the main story if you don't follow it straight thru.


----------



## GelatanousMuck (Jun 12, 2016)

Presently playing FarCry 4 the scenery is awesome!

Oh the white specs you see in the pictures is snow falling.


----------



## D007 (Jun 12, 2016)

manofthem said:


> I finished SOMA again, and it was great again.  Only thing that I can complain about is the strange framerate at times; fps dips even tanks at times when it really shouldn't.  but I've said enough good things about the game in the past so i won't bore you with more praise.
> 
> But I wanted to share some ss's
> 
> ...




Waiting for my new card and getting this. I heard great things about that game.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 12, 2016)

OK, I am so psyched!  I can tell you, even if on June 17th I have not finished every single thing I want to do in Dying Light: The Following, I'll be playing the final book, Book Five of Dreamfall Chapters!!

That's right, The Longest Journey saga comes to it's end.  Teaser trailer here:









Also, if you have been on the fence, or waiting for its completion, you can find it for 67% off in the GOG Summer sale.  https://www.gog.com/news/the_final_dreamfall_chapter_is_coming_june_17th


----------



## manofthem (Jun 12, 2016)

GelatanousMuck said:


> View attachment 75397 View attachment 75399
> 
> Presently playing FarCry 4 the scenery is awesome!
> 
> Oh the white specs you see in the pictures is snow falling.



Very pretty scenery indeed.  I really liked FC4. Before playing it, I came across quite a bit of negativity regarding the game, but I didn't really think it deserved it. 



D007 said:


> Waiting for my new card and getting this. I heard great things about that game.



SOMA is a great game that I've praised since it was released. I'm interested in how your playthrough goes on your new card, presumably 1080, and if you get similar fps dips like I did. Please post back when you play it.


----------



## ShurikN (Jun 12, 2016)

Overwatch for 30 mins a day, CS:GO and Valkyria Chronicles (almost at the end), Snakebird from time to time... and Cookie Clicker ofc XD


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 12, 2016)

After long time I've finally started playing *Daikatana* from GOG using latest community patch v1.3 beta. While the game still has few tiny issues here and there and some issues with sidekicks, it's actually not as bad as everyone were saying. Level design is actually really good. First level, the Mishima Fortress is a bit dull, but Greece and Norway look magnificent. And the modern San Francisco also looked nice. I thought Alcatraz will be boring, but was surprisingly interesting level. And not just from design perspective, also from artistic one. Despite outdated graphics for today's time, some of the scenery were just jaw dropping. Especially Ancient Greece. Temples, rocky cliffs, the beaches, caves etc.

This game was so ahead of time it's why it kinda failed because of it since tech just wasn't there yet to utilize such features properly. I mean, it has sidekicks you can independently control, order them to do things, pick selective weapons, organize their ammo pickup. Sure they don't play massive role in the gameplay, but they work with you and help gun down enemies. The game also has useful RPG elements where you upgrade yourself through several perks and you can even decide to ignore some of those and use Daikatana sword which upgrades itself with usage. These are things we've only seen in FPS games several years later. Maybe it was terrible gameplay wise on release, but this moment, I really like it. It's not a bad game at all.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 13, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Actually had a few minutes today to start up a game, probably the first time in like 2-3 weeks.  So I cracked back into the original Dead Space.  I've been wanting to play through this again, and it's been fun starting afresh.  This will probably be close to like 7 times playing through
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



There is a minor graphical glitch where if the game exceeds a certain framerate the game goes all hyper space.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jun 13, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> OK, I am so psyched!  I can tell you, even if on June 17th I have not finished every single thing I want to do in Dying Light: The Following, I'll be playing the final book, Book Five of Dreamfall Chapters!!



Dreamfall Chapters is rather easy to get for free with GOG's summer sale going on.  I purchased Deponia, The Solus Project, and KONA and received a copy.  Actually pretty nice, I purchased three games and ended up with seven(including the System Shock 2 giveaway) for $25.

I'm getting burned out on Fallout 3, I've got 300 hours in and after I finished "The Pitt" I just lost interest in going any further.  I tried to get Consortium going on my laptop but it's just struggling too hard, same with The Solus Project and KONA.  So....I'm heading back to what I started playing last winter....The S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Series.  Although...I will also be testing out a few other games I've recently purchased here and there.

I'm saving my money for a Zen build, so until that is completed....I'm stuck playing older titles.  My backlog just keeps growing....

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 13, 2016)

Okay, finally, after near 100 hours in Dying Light as a whole, I killed a Volatile on my own terms in a semi-fair fight.  I am proud of this, because all I did was run away before!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 14, 2016)

Got all achievements in Hacknet.  Love the game.  Finally on to Dragon Age: Inquisition.


----------



## EzioAs (Jun 14, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Got all achievements in Hacknet.  Love the game.  Finally on to Dragon Age: Inquisition.



Tell me what you think about DA: Inquisition once you've played it. I've been contemplating whether to continue the game or not since I got bored after playing for about 2 hours or so. Maybe you can change my mind.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 14, 2016)

I like it after I left Haven (basically where the tutorial stops).  Up to that point, I was on the fence.

It's definitely better than Dragon Age II but I still think it doesn't raise the bar above Dragon Age: Origins.  That said, I barely started so my mind is subject to change.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 14, 2016)

Witcher 3, CSGO, and Rocket League.


----------



## EzioAs (Jun 14, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I like it after I left Haven (basically where the tutorial stops).  Up to that point, I was on the fence.
> 
> It's definitely better than Dragon Age II but I still think it doesn't raise the bar above Dragon Age: Origins.  That said, I barely started so my mind is subject to change.



Initially, it starts better than DA II, but the story of DA II really picks up and I thought the build up to the last part was great. To be honest, what I don't like about DA: Inquisition is the map looks too generic and there's no interesting town or place. Then again, I only played it for a short time.


----------



## Drone (Jun 14, 2016)

I've been pulling myself together and managed to beat Super Smash Bros. Brawl on Intense difficulty 

Just started to play *Sonic the Hedgehog 4: Episode 1* on Wii


----------



## Frick (Jun 14, 2016)

EzioAs said:


> Tell me what you think about DA: Inquisition once you've played it. I've been contemplating whether to continue the game or not since I got bored after playing for about 2 hours or so. Maybe you can change my mind.



I've played it for a bit as well and was left with the same feeling. The graphics is nice though.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 14, 2016)

Frick said:


> I've played it for a bit as well and was left with the same feeling. The graphics is nice though.



I also did about 2 and a half hours.  It was boring beyond belief...and felt like work to play.  I can't play a game for that long and it not be fun, waiting for that promised "fun" I'll have later. 

I don't understand how so many reviewers loved it.  For anyone who did enjoy it, I commend you for sticking with it long enough for it to be fun.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 14, 2016)

EzioAs said:


> Initially, it starts better than DA II, but the story of DA II really picks up and I thought the build up to the last part was great. To be honest, what I don't like about DA: Inquisition is the map looks too generic and there's no interesting town or place. Then again, I only played it for a short time.





Frick said:


> I've played it for a bit as well and was left with the same feeling. The graphics is nice though.





rtwjunkie said:


> I also did about 2 and a half hours.  It was boring beyond belief...and felt like work to play.  I can't play a game for that long and it not be fun, waiting for that promised "fun" I'll have later.
> 
> I don't understand how so many reviewers loved it.  For anyone who did enjoy it, I commend you for sticking with it long enough for it to be fun.


If ya'll didn't get to Haven, you should at least play long enough to get there.  Until you leave Haven the first time, you're still playing the tutorial.


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 14, 2016)

Finally started playing *Alan Wake*. Good thing about waiting for so long to play such games is that I can run it at insane graphics quality with 8x FSAA and still get 300 billion frames per second. The game looks breathtaking and making sure it runs smoothly, I'll probably have a better experience than on release day. Now, lets experience the nightmare


----------



## BiggieShady (Jun 14, 2016)

Playing a MMO without any time to do so, as always ... progressing slowly, messing around and looking at pretty graphics ... thankfully Black Desert is a sandbox kind of MMO


----------



## Frick (Jun 14, 2016)

RejZoR said:


> Finally started playing *Alan Wake*. Good thing about waiting for so long to play such games is that I can run it at insane graphics quality with 8x FSAA and still get 300 billion frames per second. The game looks breathtaking and making sure it runs smoothly, I'll probably have a better experience than on release day. Now, lets experience the nightmare



I max it too but I honestly find the graphics almost offputting. At least the face animations.


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 14, 2016)

Maybe so, but many games even today don't render vegetation so nice and dynamic. Or the lake water. I was like wooooow when I walked around that cabin in the middle of lake. And lets don't start with shadows. I've only seen such quality shadows in games released recently, not back when Alan Wake was released. Besides, I like the fact engine is a bit clunky in places (like facial animations), it gives it that unique Max Payne-ish feeling and I quite like that.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 14, 2016)

RejZoR said:


> Finally started playing *Alan Wake*. Good thing about waiting for so long to play such games is that I can run it at insane graphics quality with 8x FSAA and still get 300 billion frames per second. The game looks breathtaking and making sure it runs smoothly, I'll probably have a better experience than on release day. Now, lets experience the nightmare



Alan Wake, a game I've had installed since forever ago but haven't yet dabbled in it. Nice to hear it looks pretty, I love a visually impressive game. I hope it's tense, I love a tense game. I need to stop making excuses and start it up.


----------



## Drone (Jun 14, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Alan Wake, a game I've had installed since forever ago but haven't yet dabbled in it. Nice to hear it looks pretty, I love a visually impressive game. I hope it's tense, I love a tense game. I need to stop making excuses and start it up.


AW is pretty tense when you start to play it, just play it on the hardest difficulty and try to collect everything (it even has Twin Peaks references). Unfortunately, it has monotonous and linear gameplay (you're doing the same things over and over again and face the very same enemies) but it has pretty interesting boss battles and a very interesting plot which totally makes up for all the cons this game has. AW: AN has more "open-world" stuff and more enemies. It's less scary than original but it has pretty awesome level design (especially observatory).


----------



## peche (Jun 14, 2016)

i've noticed that i have metro 2033 and haven't played none of these games, so i might start switching over them, could be nice you know, but i don't know if the last light is the first of that saga,  and also i don't have metro last light...

Regards,


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 14, 2016)

Here and there I decide to do gaming marathons so I can finish the long lists of games I own. Last summer I've finished the FEAR trilogy. Lately I've finished Daikatana and now I'm playing Alan Wake. Then the American Nightmare one. Then I might actually start Mass Effect trilogy. I just realized I still have to finish Dead Space 3...

Tried to play Bioforge, Another World and Evolva today and all 3 annoyed the hell out of me. So I skipped to Alan Wake...

Right, remembered Metro 2033 is also on the list


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 14, 2016)

peche said:


> i've noticed that i have metro 2033 and haven't played none of these games, so i might start switching over them, could be nice you know, but i don't know if the last light is the first of that saga,  and also i don't have metro last light...
> 
> Regards,



2033 is the first one.  Last Light is the second part of the story.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 14, 2016)

peche said:


> i've noticed that i have metro 2033 and haven't played none of these games, so i might start switching over them, could be nice you know, but i don't know if the last light is the first of that saga,  and also i don't have metro last light...
> 
> Regards,


Peche, I apologize if I'm repeating a response, but I tried the Metro series, and all it did to me, was make me go and reinstall S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Pripyat. A couple of mods really up the game (Complete comes to mind first off). I prefer the open-map style of play, even if you can follow the storyline if you wish. Metro was too much a straight line with little allowed off the path. But, it is an exciting looking game, expecially the Redux versions 

Sorry, I do tend to instantly point people at Stalker when they talk about Metro


----------



## peche (Jun 14, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> 2033 is the first one. Last Light is the second part of the story.


so i might install it and have great times!
also i have wolfestein old blood, but im not sure if the new order is part o f a saga?



Ahhzz said:


> Peche, I apologize if I'm repeating a response, but I tried the Metro series, and all it did to me, was make me go and reinstall S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Pripyat. A couple of mods really up the game (Complete comes to mind first off). I prefer the open-map style of play, even if you can follow the storyline if you wish. Metro was too much a straight line with little allowed off the path. But, it is an exciting looking game, expecially the Redux versions
> 
> Sorry, I do tend to instantly point people at Stalker when they talk about Metro


well, thats another great point for this question, i guess i have to see if get stalker first or install metro, 



Regards,


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 14, 2016)

peche said:


> also i have wolfestein old blood, but im not sure if the new order is part o f a saga?



Well, Old Blood came out in 2015 as an independant expansion for the 2014 release of Wolfenstein, the New Order.

However, Old Blood is a prequel to New Order.  So, since it happens first, there is no reason you can't play that one first.   

I held off on New Order till about 8 months ago (IIRC), and I'm sorry I waited.  It was nothing but fun!!! I enjoyed the hell out of it!  Old Blood is nearly as good.  

Go for it, Enjoy!


----------



## peche (Jun 14, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Well, Old Blood came out in 2015 as an independant expansion for the 2014 release of Wolfenstein, the New Order.
> 
> However, Old Blood is a prequel to New Order.  So, since it happens first, there is no reason you can't play that one first.
> 
> ...


thanks for your help sir, you know, somethimes my world spins so fast and i miss some great titles and sagas!

Regards,


----------



## Dethroy (Jun 15, 2016)

RejZoR said:


> After long time I've finally started playing *Daikatana* from GOG using latest community patch v1.3 beta. While the game still has few tiny issues here and there and some issues with sidekicks, it's actually not as bad as everyone were saying. Level design is actually really good. First level, the Mishima Fortress is a bit dull, but Greece and Norway look magnificent. And the modern San Francisco also looked nice. I thought Alcatraz will be boring, but was surprisingly interesting level. And not just from design perspective, also from artistic one. Despite outdated graphics for today's time, some of the scenery were just jaw dropping. Especially Ancient Greece. Temples, rocky cliffs, the beaches, caves etc.
> 
> This game was so ahead of time it's why it kinda failed because of it since tech just wasn't there yet to utilize such features properly. I mean, it has sidekicks you can independently control, order them to do things, pick selective weapons, organize their ammo pickup. Sure they don't play massive role in the gameplay, but they work with you and help gun down enemies. The game also has useful RPG elements where you upgrade yourself through several perks and you can even decide to ignore some of those and use Daikatana sword which upgrades itself with usage. These are things we've only seen in FPS games several years later. Maybe it was terrible gameplay wise on release, but this moment, I really like it. It's not a bad game at all.


I bought the game on release and in spite of all the critique it received I really enjoyed the game.


----------



## EzioAs (Jun 17, 2016)

What I'm not playing is Thief: Gold. I gave it a shot; installed mods which makes the game looks better, push myself to finish the first mission hoping the next one would be better...it did not. The labyrinth and sort of generic dungeon-like level design makes me feel somewhat cramped and claustrophobic. In both the first and second mission, I had a very difficult time figuring out where I am. Plus, the shadow/darkness is also a bit too much sometimes that it's very hard to see. Increasing gamma didn't help much. I'm not really asking for games to hold my hand like most modern titles do, but this game is just too much of a chore to me. I thought it would at least aged well (like the original Splinter Cell or Half Life), but apparently, it did not. Sorry if I somehow offended anyone (ie. fans) in the thread. It was not my intention, these are just my take on the game.

What I am playing is Prince of Persia: Sands of Time I got for free on Uplay (thank you Ubisoft). Link: https://30years.ubi.com/en-US/operation-index

A couple configuration here and there and the game renders properly at 1080p and Xbox One controller support (can't navigate menus using a controller though). 







I've played The Two Thrones, 2008 and The Forgotten Sands and I'm really looking forward to this one and hopefully, Warrior Within in the future.


----------



## Frick (Jun 17, 2016)

EzioAs said:


> What I'm not playing is Thief: Gold. I gave it a shot; installed mods which makes the game looks better, push myself to finish the first mission hoping the next one would be better...it did not. The labyrinth and sort of generic dungeon-like level design makes me feel somewhat cramped and claustrophobic. In both the first and second mission, I had a very difficult time figuring out where I am. Plus, the shadow/darkness is also a bit too much sometimes that it's very hard to see. Increasing gamma didn't help much. I'm not really asking for games to hold my hand like most modern titles do, but this game is just too much of a chore to me. I thought it would at least aged well (like the original Splinter Cell or Half Life), but apparently, it did not. Sorry if I somehow offended anyone (ie. fans) in the thread. It was not my intention, these are just my take on the game.



Play Thief 2 instead. Much, much better, and more focused on the "thief" part.


----------



## EzioAs (Jun 17, 2016)

Frick said:


> Play Thief 2 instead. Much, much better, and more focused on the "thief" part.



I asked one particular person on Steam and he said Thief 2 was the best as well but it was far from perfect. It's the only Thief he recommended; the rest of them gets a thumbs down. His reviews of the series (and all games in general) are very rational and detailed so I'll trust him adding my own experience of the game.

Plus, I don't have Thief 2 (and 3). I'm putting aside the Thief series for now. I want to play something different to get over the sour experience.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 17, 2016)

EzioAs said:


> Plus, I don't have Thief 2 (and 3). I'm putting aside the Thief series for now. I want to play something different to get over the sour experience.



I thought it was you asking about any modernizing mods for Thief 3 (Deadly Shadows)?


----------



## erixx (Jun 17, 2016)

Ducati 90 years http://ducati.ridevideogame.com/
and
Valentino Rossi (former MotoGP series) http://motogpvideogame.com/

both worth every penny


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 17, 2016)

erixx said:


> Ducati 90 years http://ducati.ridevideogame.com/
> and
> Valentino Rossi (former MotoGP series) http://motogpvideogame.com/
> 
> both worth every penny




@erixx How do they compare to MotoGp 15 ?

i do like the look of the Rossi game though i am loathe to give him any of my money. (I was his greatest fan till he kicked Marquez off his bike.)  I like that theres cars and bikes in the game, so i may have to bite my lip and buy it after all.



RIP Louis Salom
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luis_Salom


----------



## erixx (Jun 17, 2016)

Indeed RIP for the young hero...

The Ducati game is like Ride, just new content.
VR46 The Game is a very big evolution of MotoGP15. The Houston track (only one I tested last nite) is amazingly detailed! Many finetuned things everywhere in the game. The car and dirttrack are fun but a minor feature. If you hate Rossi you will have a hard time, there is nearly no mention of Spanish and foreign riders, LOL. There is an DLC with Real 2015 events, I wonder if the "kick" (which it was not) is included, hahaha


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 17, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## EzioAs (Jun 17, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> I thought it was you asking about any modernizing mods for Thief 3 (Deadly Shadows)?



I didn't specifically asked about mods for Thief 3 and the mods I downloaded was for Thief: Gold


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 17, 2016)

EzioAs said:


> I didn't specifically asked about mods for Thief 3 and the mods I downloaded was for Thief: Gold



Ah yes, you're correct. It was me telling you that Thief 3 with the Sneaky Upgrade mod would play the closest to the current Thief.  You said you were going to check it out, so I assumed that was the one you were going to try. 

For the record, I'm not one of the haters of the reboot.  I like it very much!


----------



## Frick (Jun 17, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> For the record, I'm not one of the haters of the reboot.  I like it very much!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 17, 2016)

Frick said:


>



Well, we all have fun with different games.  Ezio doesn't like the first one, but I'm not going to slam him because he doesn't like it.  

For me, the new one was fun also.  I'm generally not opposed to reboots of classic games.  Different interpretations keep things interesting.


----------



## TheinsanegamerN (Jun 17, 2016)

I was going to be playing no mans sky, but that got pushed back. 

Ive gotten back into miecraft after a, jeez, two and a half year hiatus? I stopped playing right after the redstone update. Needless to say, there is a LOT of new stuff out there now. A lot. Might have a server up for my friends soon, something I havent done since 2012 (and was the main reason I built a server in the first place). Also got back into Sins of a solar empire rebellion, not that it is on GoG and I found a new group of people to play the game with. 


Other then that and the typical Civ V, I might buy doom this weekend, now that there is a demo out. Havent had a good zany shooter in a while. Not sure how much more my old 770s will take though.


----------



## peche (Jun 17, 2016)

@rtwjunkie dude you wont believe, i still stuck on Bioshock Saga, but decided to move on, ill finish that saga this weekeend, and start over FarCry, i realized that i have just metro 2033, so i have to buy LastLight for having that saga completed,









CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Thanks


not giving a f*ck  that day


----------



## scevism (Jun 17, 2016)

I'm on Forza Motorsport 6 APEX Beta at the mo. Runs verywell for a windows game. Shame most of the standard fps counters dont work on it.
Only found Dxtory that works sofar and thats only a trial version.


----------



## Drone (Jun 17, 2016)

*Prince of Persia the Sands of Time
*
.. has the worst control system ever. It's easier to do all that stuff in real life than doing it in-game with keyboard/mouse.
This game is iconic, it has unique "back-in-time" feature (just like time-travel device Tanya uses in Red Alert series), it has pretty good graphics for 2003 game and it has amazing level design. But battle and platforming system is terrible. Climbing tower of Dawn is the worst thing I've ever seen. You can't save your game, one tiny mistake and you have to repeat everything all over again. Fighting the same darn enemies over and over and over again didn't help either.


----------



## HarvesterOfSorrow (Jun 17, 2016)

I heard PoP SoT is currently free in Uplay, do you know is it still free to catch?


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 17, 2016)

Oh my god is Alan Wake repetitive and frustrating to play. If Alan wasn't moving like a fucking timber with a heavy duty flashlight stuck up his ass it would be a lot better. Surrounded by enemies, tapping damn throw flashbang key and he's spinning around like he's stuck in a blender. Damn.


----------



## Drone (Jun 17, 2016)

HarvesterOfSorrow said:


> I heard PoP SoT is currently free in Uplay, do you know is it still free to catch?


Yes, I got it yesterday (or day before yesterday). 12 hours of awesome (and sometimes really frustrating) gameplay lol

It was my first PoP game on PC. I played Sands of Time on GameCube and all others on PSP

Just don't linger, free stuff ends too fast because everyone jumps in to get it.


----------



## EzioAs (Jun 18, 2016)

Drone said:


> *Prince of Persia the Sands of Time
> *
> .. has the worst control system ever. It's easier to do all that stuff in real life than doing it in-game with keyboard/mouse.
> This game is iconic, it has unique "back-in-time" feature (just like time-travel device Tanya uses in Red Alert series), it has pretty good graphics for 2003 game and it has amazing level design. But battle and platforming system is terrible. Climbing tower of Dawn is the worst thing I've ever seen. You can't save your game, one tiny mistake and you have to repeat everything all over again. Fighting the same darn enemies over and over and over again didn't help either.



I don't think the controls are the worst (it's not much different from The Two Thrones which I played with kb & m) but the camera system could be better. 

To clarify, you can save the game though only on checkpoints but they're not really far apart. For a platforming games, there's no challenge if you get to save anywhere at anytime since people will probably abuse it. 

The combat is somewhat basic compared to Two Thrones and a friend of mine told me the combat only gets better in Warrior Within.


----------



## Drone (Jun 18, 2016)

EzioAs said:


> To clarify, you can save the game though only on checkpoints but they're not really far apart.



I was talking about climbing the tower of dawn (without dagger and without checkpoints/saves). On GameCube the last wall jump down the shaft in that area was easy and I did it on my first try (back in the 2003). On PC version the timing in wall jump was different for some reason and it took me (and many others) an hour to do it. Such complexity is unnecessary.

And I do know how platformers work (playing Sonic and Metroid games for ages) without saves and all that. If game mechanics are responsive I don't mind replaying huge areas over and over again.

Never had any problems in PoP Rival Swords and Revelations. If Sands of Time could've been polished it'd be really good because collision and clipping was buggy (sometimes walking into objects just sends Prince flying into a ceiling).


----------



## EzioAs (Jun 18, 2016)

Drone said:


> I was talking about climbing the tower of dawn (without dagger and without checkpoints/saves). On GameCube the last wall jump down the shaft in that area was easy and I did it on my first try (back in the 2003). On PC version the timing in wall jump was different for some reason and it took me (and many others) an hour to do it. Such complexity is unnecessary.
> 
> Never had any problems in PoP Rival Swords and Revelations. If Sands of Time could've been polished it'd be really good because collision and clipping was buggy (sometimes walking into objects just sends Prince flying into a ceiling).



Hmm, after further progress, I have to agree on the timing though I'm talking about input delay. During combat, I can feel some very significant delay between input and action, causing certain fights to be harder than they should've. There are some clippings too though rather minimal, rare and insignificant enough to be problematic for me.


----------



## Drone (Jun 18, 2016)

EzioAs said:


> Hmm, after further progress, I have to agree on the timing though I'm talking about input delay. During combat, I can feel some very significant delay between input and action, causing certain fights to be harder than they should've. There are some clippings too though rather minimal, rare and insignificant enough to be problematic for me.


Yes, I was talking about that kind of stuff. 93% of the game it won't cause any serious problems, it only gets really bad in the last 7% of the game. Wall run is really good and always works but wall jump is really punishing. If you don't mind spoilers watch this (_rewind to 3:18 - 3:33_)










Maybe I'm getting old and my reaction is worse than in my GameCube days but that place caused me lots of troubles.


----------



## EzioAs (Jun 18, 2016)

@Drone I'll look at the video after I finished the game because this seems further than my current progress, so don't want to spoil myself. I'm around 83%, so I could probably finish it tonight.


----------



## Drone (Jun 18, 2016)

Just started PoP the Forgotten Sands on PSP. I guess I got into the series after a loooooooooong break


----------



## EzioAs (Jun 18, 2016)

@Drone I finished the game and the last section did give me some trouble. I had no problem with wall jump, but I died once because of bats, twice because I jump the wrong way, and once during a jump after wall run (video at 8:23). I did not anticipate the camera angle was going to change.  Oh yeah, as usual, I died more times fighting. I don't know why, but maybe I'm just not good at the combat aspect of the game. Last battle was easy though.

Overall, it is a great game though. Really love the platforming aspect of the this as well as other PoP titles I've played.

Now, I've got to find another game to play and finish. I'll probably play Deadly Premonition after this. I've had that installed for quite some time but never really play it other than testing to see the game runs. It's either this or Borderlands.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 19, 2016)

Finally finished Dying Light, with 89 hours in the main game and 67 hrs in The Following.  Up until the ending it was feeling like one of my favorite games.  It's extremely well-done, and fun as well.  

The ending though... I have to shake my head at that. So abrupt, and one shitty choice or one shittier choice.

Today I move on to the final book of Dreamfall Chapters.  It's been 6 months since I played. It's a good thing they give you a recap of your story before each book: "Previously on Dreamfall Chapters".


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 20, 2016)

It is finished. I finished Dreamfall: Chapters.  15 years in the making, the story that began with The Longest Journey is wrapped up.  

I'm glad many of the people who used to work for Fincom and were the people who made TLJ and Dreamfall: TLJ decided to make this, even without a publisher.  

This is a great example of Kickstarter working.  You have a team with talent, a love for the unfinished story, who believe they can finish, and alot of fans who believed, funding the games production.


----------



## BiggieShady (Jun 20, 2016)

Playing Doom singleplayer campaign ... the question is "which idiot thought it's a good idea to implement checkpoint system (no quick save) with all demons spawning behind your back" ... to me, the reboot is almost as exhilarating as original only with more rage quit moments due to sudden death before the checkpoint.


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 20, 2016)

Nah. I finished it on Nightmare and it felt like there is more than plenty of health packs. It becomes especially easy once you get syphon grenade...


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jun 20, 2016)

grinding levels on Overwatch. 8 more till 20. =w=


----------



## BiggieShady (Jun 20, 2016)

RejZoR said:


> Nah. I finished it on Nightmare and it felt like there is more than plenty of health packs. It becomes especially easy once you get syphon grenade...


Well ... not that it's hard and I don't die often, but when I do die it's always half level away from the checkpoint.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 20, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> This is a great example of Kickstarter working.  You have a team with talent, a love for the unfinished story, who believe they can finish, and alot of fans who believed, funding the games production.


Kickstarter doesn't really work anymore for funding though.  There are too many projects and potential buyers are too spread out.  The most ambitious and best projects are not getting the exposure they need to fund.  Fig is better but it also has an exposure problem.


I'm still wedeling away at Dragon Age Inquisition.  I figured the game was going to be crap because the Inquisition represents a religious movement and I am not religious.  I'm pleased that there's a lot of choices in regards to that aspect of the game and the Inquisition is more about establishing order than anything.


----------



## HarvesterOfSorrow (Jun 20, 2016)

I'm playing Crysis 1 and 2 because they're great tool to test OC stability


----------



## Toothless (Jun 20, 2016)

Killing Floor 2, again. 

Demo is fun class.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 20, 2016)

Homefront: The Revolution here.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 21, 2016)

@rtwjunkie any good? I was debating on picking it up until a lot of reviewers started critising the game saying its buggy.
Anyways i've been playing Transformers Devastation and it is a lot of fun,Transformers characters with DMC/Bayonetta gameplay is fantastic. Supposingly only 7 chapters but the chapters are quite long in general so its okay and the game was priced reasonably well,although i bought it when it was on sale for Ps4 for like £15 brand new. The previous transformers games i've enjoyed a lot in recent years.


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 21, 2016)

After finishing original Alan Wake, I've continued with the American Nightmare. Not far into it, but one thing is for sure, I can now go more gun blazing as I don't have to conserve ammo so much. There are those infinite ammo boxes and that's pretty cool. I really hated Alan Wake's "no melee" weapon and I was constantly nearly running out of ammo while being really careful with it and that was super annoying. Especially because only way to kill Taken was to first light them and then shoot them. Much more relaxed in the expansion.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 21, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> any good? I was debating on picking it up until a lot of reviewers started critising the game saying its buggy



If you are asking me about Homefront: The Revolution, then yes, it's good.  It won't win any awards for greatness, but it has alot of content, mostly fun, and as far as I can tell, bug-free.  I really have not encountered bugs.

The Crytek 3 engine looks good, and visuals are amazing.  Indeed, if you thoroughly maxed every setting out to ultra, it's a GPU torture test.  I had Shaders and Shadows on ultra, and my 980Ti was at 70 celcius and top fps were around 40.  And that's at 1080p.  Knocking them back down to high, with textures on ultra, and I have a reasonable 60FPS and temps between 55 and 60.

Gameplay is ok. You clear neighborhoods for the resistance, gaining visibility of targets, potential safehouses, etc.  This is the tried and true formula of Far Cry, Shadow of Mordor, Mad Max, Assassin's Creed...so it CAN get a little repetitive.  Taking spur of the moment encounters like eliminating a sniper nest, or assassinating a Norko leader make it more interestin.

What it does the best are the areas of the city you must remain incognito.  Pistol only, inside your clothes is best. Keeping civilians between you and Norko soldiers works well. You try and sabotage things yet remain hidden in plain sight.

Overall, not a bad game at all. I'd give it a solid B.  Hell, I've already put in 4.5 hours, with alot more to go, whereas the original took only 4 hours to complete in total.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 21, 2016)

Ahhzz said:


> Peche, I apologize if I'm repeating a response, but I tried the Metro series, and all it did to me, was make me go and reinstall S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Pripyat. A couple of mods really up the game (Complete comes to mind first off). I prefer the open-map style of play, even if you can follow the storyline if you wish. Metro was too much a straight line with little allowed off the path. But, it is an exciting looking game, expecially the Redux versions
> 
> Sorry, I do tend to instantly point people at Stalker when they talk about Metro


@peche  gotta wave a "Look at me!!!" flag again   There's a STALKER bundle on GOG right now for  cheap cheap cheap!! ($12.50 gets them all  ). have fun guys!!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 21, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> If you are asking me about Homefront: The Revolution, then yes, it's good.  It won't win any awards for greatness, but it has alot of content, mostly fun, and as far as I can tell, bug-free.  I really have not encountered bugs.
> 
> The Crytek 3 engine looks good, and visuals are amazing.  Indeed, if you thoroughly maxed every setting out to ultra, it's a GPU torture test.  I had Shaders and Shadows on ultra, and my 980Ti was at 70 celcius and top fps were around 40.  And that's at 1080p.  Knocking them back down to high, with textures on ultra, and I have a reasonable 60FPS and temps between 55 and 60.
> 
> ...



Appreciate feedback junkie,may have to pick it up on PC when its cheaper and i've cleared out a lot of games off my playlist,i was originally going to get the collectors edition on PS4 but heard the framerate on PC and consoles to be quite bad,but if they patched it then thats cool.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 21, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> Appreciate feedback junkie,may have to pick it up on PC when its cheaper and i've cleared out a lot of games off my playlist,i was originally going to get the collectors edition on PS4 but heard the framerate on PC and consoles to be quite bad,but if they patched it then thats cool.



No problem.  I don't mind doing a mini review.  It's on patch 1.04.  In truth, I didn't have any real frame troubles on release day either, when I played about 30 minutes.  Now, it is very smooth though, so I'm sure patching helped out.


----------



## peche (Jun 21, 2016)

Ahhzz said:


> @peche  gotta wave a "Look at me!!!" flag again   There's a STALKER bundle on GOG right now for  cheap cheap cheap!! ($12.50 gets them all  ). have fun guys!!


thanks @Ahhzz , gonna end, Bioshock and then look for another game, i still stuck on CSGO unfortunately,  

Regards,


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 22, 2016)

Finally started playing Dark souls 3 again yesterday with my bro on PS4,is it me that the Irithyll Dungeon is filled with invaders? Also on note of invaders i've noticed they always run away and try lure you into getting ambushed by AI mobs which is annoying.


----------



## EzioAs (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm playing Borderlands. This game is...kinda boring. There's just TOO much farming and there was really no need to force players to press "E" (or "X" on an Xbox controller) to pickup stuff, that should be done automatically. Plus, weapon stats are almost always low, and shooting mechanics are more dependent on stats than aiming. Vehicle controls are also ridiculous, and while I've gotten better at it, it always feels awkward. There's also no story (as far as I'm concerned), even RAGE (2011) did a better job at that (if you ignored the ending). However, I've already got about 14 hours in, so I will do my best to finish the game. Don't really feel like playing the DLCs though.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 22, 2016)

EzioAs said:


> I'm playing Borderlands. This game is...kinda boring. There's just TOO much farming and there was really no need to force players to press "E" (or "X" on an Xbox controller) to pickup stuff, that should be done automatically. Plus, weapon stats are almost always low, and shooting mechanics are more dependent on stats than aiming. Vehicle controls are also ridiculous, and while I've gotten better at it, it always feels awkward. There's also no story (as far as I'm concerned), even RAGE (2011) did a better job at that (if you ignored the ending). However, I've already got about 14 hours in, so I will do my best to finish the game. Don't really feel like playing the DLCs though.



Game is more playable if you play it with others,otherwise i wouldn't touch the game myself. I've tried playing 1 and 2 on my own and got bored,started playing 2 on Ps4 with friends and family and i get bored after 2 hours which leads to only 2 hours a session lol.


----------



## EzioAs (Jun 22, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> Game is more playable if you play it with others,otherwise i wouldn't touch the game myself. I've tried playing 1 and 2 on my own and got bored,started playing 2 on Ps4 with friends and family and i get bored after 2 hours which leads to only 2 hours a session lol.



So it's not just me then. Ahh, but who has the time to play with others...

I try to finish most game with a single player campaign, while I play multiplayer games for fun without a care for campaign. I'm definitely going to finish Borderlands sooner than later because I have other games that I want to finish as well.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 22, 2016)

EzioAs said:


> So it's not just me then. Ahh, but who has the time to play with others...
> 
> I try to finish most game with a single player campaign, while I play multiplayer games for fun without a care for campaign. I'm definitely going to finish Borderlands sooner than later because I have other games that I want to finish as well.



I struggle to get into it myself personally,combat is fun and all but the missions and story is just lackluster and not entertaining at all,game is like a offline/online MMORPG title. Mainly enjoy it with others is how i see this game.


----------



## torgoth (Jun 23, 2016)

I felt so nostalgic for L4D so I started that all over again. still occasionally starting up gta5 funny enough with the crates update I got like 20 levels since, almost got the mini gun... any day now ^_^


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jun 24, 2016)

settling some backlogs for NFS15, Warframe & some English-translated Japanese VNs. Screenshot of my current car in NFS15:


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 25, 2016)

Finished Dragon Age: Inquisition.  I think this is the first game ever that I finished and the entire time I'm thinking I don't want a sequel.  In terms of story, Dragon Age is declining with each iteration.  It is suffering from the Saints Row and Bioshock disease where the story gets more ridiculous with each version to the point where the story isn't worth telling.  In the case of Saints Row, gameplay makes up for it.  You don't need a reason to care to do whatever it is that the thug you control does, amiright?  With Bioshock and DAI, both break the golden rule of story telling: don't fuck with time.  Why?  Because if fucking with time is the only way to make your story work, take your story out back and put a hole in it--metaphorically and literally (same difference).  When DAI pulled that one very early in the game, I knew it already fell off the slippery slope.  Come Tresspasser DLC, they clearly set up a sequel and the entire premise of it doesn't sound like fun or a good story.  It sounds confusing and more of a grind fest than DAI already is.  Let's flip the pages back a bit to DAO: all of metahumanity versus darkspawn.  DA2: fundamentally Templars versus mages.  DAI: all of metahumanity versus darkspawn with delusions of grandeur.  DA4: 



Spoiler



elves versus everyone else.


  That's a game we've seen a thousand times before so why do we need to see it again?  Also, I'm actually disappointed that Bioware didn't approach it from the prespective that a new hero will rise to take on the next challenge.

I could go on forever on this topic.  I just really hope they don't actually develop DA4.  I think doing so would go beyond the Dragon Age breaking limit just like Saints Row IV did.


Pushing all that story...ruffled-feather-ness aside, I noticed a lot of bugs in the game and changes they didn't focus on the right places in my opinion.  For example, in DA2, they got armor correct (companion armor is automatically leveled and you can get some specific upgrades to top it off) where in DAI, they reverted to the tedium of armor management in DAO.  Similarly, they call it an RPG but you have no control over attribute points like you did in the previous games; that's just stupid.  So they took away the useful bits and they added back the not-so-useful bits.  Sense, it makes none.

Exploring in DAI also reminds me of exploring planets in Mass Effect.  I haven't been able to pin down the specifics but, two words here should personify the problem: Hissing Wastes.  For those that don't know, it is a huge desert and...well...need I say more?

I had 5 crashes-to-desktop in the 172 hours I played it...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 25, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Finished Dragon Age: Inquisition.  I think this is the first game ever that I finished and the entire time I'm thinking I don't want a sequel.  In terms of story, Dragon Age is declining with each iteration.  It is suffering from the Saints Row and Bioshock disease where the story gets more ridiculous with each version to the point where the story isn't worth telling.  In the case of Saints Row, gameplay makes up for it.  You don't need a reason to care to do whatever it is that the thug you control does, amiright?  With Bioshock and DAI, both break the golden rule of story telling: don't fuck with time.  Why?  Because if fucking with time is the only way to make your story work, take your story out back and put a hole in it--metaphorically and literally (same difference).  When DAI pulled that one very early in the game, I knew it already fell off the slippery slope.  Come Tresspasser DLC, they clearly set up a sequel and the entire premise of it doesn't sound like fun or a good story.  It sounds confusing and more of a grind fest than DAI already is.  Let's flip the pages back a bit to DAO: all of metahumanity versus darkspawn.  DA2: fundamentally Templars versus mages.  DAI: all of metahumanity versus darkspawn with delusions of grandeur.  DA4:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It appears my 2 hour instincts on DAI were correct.  I shall forego completing it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 25, 2016)

I think it is worth finishing.  2 hours is barely more than 1% of the game.  It's just...DA needs to end here.  It's kind of like how ME3 ruined any possibility of ME4 being remotely related.


----------



## EdInk (Jun 25, 2016)

DMC 5...felt like hacking n slashing demons...trying to stay off the ground


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 25, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I think it is worth finishing.  2 hours is barely more than 1% of the game.  It's just...DA needs to end here.  It's kind of like how ME3 ruined any possibility of ME4 being remotely related.



Except you clearly described a game that wasn't fun.  Your write up truly sounds like you slogged through it.  I'm sorry, I don't have enough years left in life to make myself do things that aren't fun, just for the sake of completion.  So, when a developer can't grab me by the nads immediately, then they failed, and it's not my loss.  That's my view on things.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 25, 2016)

I'd say most of it was fun.  Where it lost the fun is where my OCD took charge and made me do things against my will (or better judgement). 

The point: You already own it and 2 hours is judging the game by its cover.  DAI is about as long as Wticher 3 and Witcher 3 suffers from similar problems as DAI (mostly stemming from having a large open world map).  I don't think I could pick between the two to be honest.


----------



## 64K (Jun 25, 2016)

I guess Origins was the best of the series so far then going by player feedback. I haven't played DA2 or Inquisition but I thoroughly enjoyed DAO and still replay it sometimes. I'm a looter/hoarder at heart with some games.


----------



## Frick (Jun 25, 2016)

Please, Don't Touch Anything - €0.99

Get it. It's great. No further comments. Don't read anything about it. Just get it.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 25, 2016)

Trying to get Nova 2 ranking in competitive CSGO.


----------



## peche (Jun 25, 2016)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Trying to get Nova 2 ranking in competitive CSGO.


username? add? gona get back to Competitive!!
Regards,


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jun 25, 2016)

revisited TERA Online after almost 2 years of hiatus.... I missed my lvl65 Castanic Lancer~


----------



## Ungari (Jun 26, 2016)

Looking at getting the Apex DLC with the new map for ARMA 3 next month, it should keep me busy for another 1200 hours.


----------



## EzioAs (Jun 26, 2016)

I finally finished Borderlands. It took me about 24 hours. If the rest of the game provides the same challenge at the final part of the game (the lance crimson army enemies), maybe this game wouldn't be so bland, in my opinion.

Time to finish Magicka 2 now.


----------



## LightningJR (Jun 26, 2016)

D3 still  I have to play every season. I started with the first season and now I feel obligated some how.


----------



## Toothless (Jun 26, 2016)

BF2 time.


----------



## Laughing_Beast (Jun 26, 2016)

Just started SOMA and really like it!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 27, 2016)

Finally in Anor Londo in Dark souls 3 that was a real headache just trying to get there when cooping with my bro,constantly getting invaded and they always run away to allow us to get ambushed by AI.


----------



## Jborg (Jun 30, 2016)

Just grabbed Dishonored + all DLCS for 15$ with the steam sale. Playing through now and really liking it. Some other people recommended it. I am liking the flexibility with missions. I am trying to be as stealthy as possible.

Also, its pretty neat too since the game is a few years old I am able to run it @ 4K using DSR, and it runs at a nice 60FPS.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 30, 2016)

Doom - Really like the single player and don't understand all the hate...MP not great but reminds me of UT2k4
Enter the Gungeon - What a kickass rouge like.
Super Hexagon - Super Hexagon was crack for me until I beat it.


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 30, 2016)

Swords & Soldiers HD. Interesting tug of war 2D game which is stupendously hard at the end of the Chinese campaign. Damn, feels almost as if Ai is cheating with the powers spamming and those god damn shamans raising stupid skeletons...


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 2, 2016)

*Aeon Command *is quite interesting. A space tug of war style of game with RTS elements. Kinda plays like C&C in space with Gratuitous Space Battles vibe to it. Just that you can spam space crafts and you don't start with predefined armada. Quite likable actually.


----------



## ZoneDymo (Jul 2, 2016)

Warframe Warframe Warframe and more and only Warframe.

Not because its so good, but because I dont feel like picking up anything else.


----------



## purplekaycee (Jul 3, 2016)

EzioAs said:


> I finally finished Borderlands. It took me about 24 hours. If the rest of the game provides the same challenge at the final part of the game (the lance crimson army enemies), maybe this game wouldn't be so bland, in my opinion.
> 
> Time to finish Magicka 2 now.


Which game in the series are you referring to?


----------



## EzioAs (Jul 3, 2016)

purplekaycee said:


> Which game in the series are you referring to?



The first Borderlands.


----------



## purplekaycee (Jul 3, 2016)

EzioAs said:


> The first Borderlands.


Actually am playing this now.
Dont wanna go more than one day on it..


----------



## EzioAs (Jul 3, 2016)

purplekaycee said:


> Actually am playing this now.
> Dont wanna go more than one day on it..



Is it as boring as the first one?


----------



## purplekaycee (Jul 3, 2016)

EzioAs said:


> Is it as boring as the first one?


You can imagine.
Would switch to something else by the end of the day


----------



## NDown (Jul 3, 2016)

The Witcher 3 atm

been a long time since i've played a game of similiar quality

it's really interesting if you dont rush through the main mission to complete the game as fast as possible


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 3, 2016)

NDown said:


> The Witcher 3 atm
> 
> been a long time since i've played a game of similiar quality
> 
> it's really interesting if you dont rush through the main mission to complete the game as fast as possible



Thatbit is! It's meant to be enjoyed and explored inch by inch, at leisure!  They went through so much work to place encounters and interesting things in out of the way places, that thise who rush through have no idea just how much they poured their hearts into the game.


----------



## Spiffey (Jul 3, 2016)

Just making my way through daily quests in Hearthstone. Also! Salutations Tech Power-up forum folks!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 3, 2016)

thanks summer sale...
finally got my FFXIIILR
 

the spira summoner skill Elementa is ridiculously OP for starter 
 

got some more ... and 2 in particular ...

INDEED beautiful ...
  


and for the next one ... since the full release will be tomorrow at 24.99$ price increase i thought: why not take it at summer sale price of 9.99 

nonetheless ... the new models are not ... doing any honor to the original animation model (that were used, also, in early stages of the game) nonetheless fun albeit kinda hard in solo (offline) mode, clearly ment for co-op i know ...
   

most games are for my Alpha (except DOOM which is obviously for the main rig ) to seat comfortably with a XBone controller in the hands 

still checking my wishlist in steam to see if there is some ... temptation


----------



## Drone (Jul 4, 2016)

Just finished *Prince of Persia the forgotten sands *on PSP.

RANT!!!!

That shit is fucked, seriously. I was complaining that the sands of time (on PC) was difficult. Ahahahaha! The easiest level of TFS is 100x harder than the hardest level in the sands of time. The platforming is nearly impossible. It was the hardest PoP (or any other game) I've ever played. I don't even remember how many times I fucked up. Timing and spacing is pain in the ass, you have to calculate every step you take and god forbid if you're 1 Planck time late: you just die and restart from the checkpoint which was .... 10 light years away. The final boss battle was extremely easy, I guess it's the only easy thing in this game.

/rant



Happily started Sonic 4, after that PoP nightmare it's just a walk in the park lol


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 4, 2016)

Drone said:


> RANT!!!!
> 
> That shit is fucked, seriously. I was complaining that the sands of time (on PC) was difficult. Ahahahaha! The easiest level of TFS is 100x harder than the hardest level in the sands of time. The platforming is nearly impossible. It was the hardest PoP (or any other game) I've ever played. I don't even remember how many times I fucked up. Timing and spacing is pain in the ass, you have to calculate every step you take and god forbid if you're 1 Planck time late: you just die and restart from the checkpoint which was .... 10 light years away. The final boss battle was extremely easy, I guess it's the only easy thing in this game.
> 
> /rant



Lol, I'm sorry, I had to laugh!  That's funny shit, because it immediately broght me to one of my favorite games, but also the most frustrating: Styx.  I cannot tell you how many times I would miss the exact timing or jump I needed to do like a Russian gymnast, only to plunge down into the depths, my voice trailing off. I would then restart from the last checkpoint, which was at least ten minutes prior to my dying scene, only to repeat it 4 or 5 more times.

Anyway, thanks for the memory-induced laugh, and I'm glad you made it through.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 4, 2016)

Drone said:


> Just finished *Prince of Persia the forgotten sands *on PSP.
> 
> RANT!!!!
> 
> ...



Well there was the original Flashback, OMG, Another would have to be Pitfall but i always thought Flashback was a more challenging game.


----------



## Drone (Jul 4, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Lol, I'm sorry, I had to laugh!  That's funny shit, because it immediately broght me to one of my favorite games, but also the most frustrating: Styx.  I cannot tell you how many times I would miss the exact timing or jump I needed to do like a Russian gymnast, only to plunge down into the depths, my voice trailing off. I would then restart from the last checkpoint, which was at least ten minutes prior to my dying scene, only to repeat it 4 or 5 more times.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the memory-induced laugh, and I'm glad you made it through.



Ahaha no worries, I had a good laugh myself. Lol I always think that devs would laugh at me if I give up so no matter how hard it is I always carry on. 



AsRock said:


> Well there was the original Flashback, OMG, Another would have to be Pitfall but i always thought Flashback was a more challenging game.



I haven't played Flashback but I know it's a tough game. Early Metroid and Sonic games are tough and punishing too. There are places where you need to do lots of jumping and if you fail at least a single jump you're dead. Good old times with "all or nothing" philosophy.


----------



## EzioAs (Jul 5, 2016)

Drone said:


> Just finished *Prince of Persia the forgotten sands *on PSP.
> 
> RANT!!!!
> 
> ...




It's probably the PSP version. I remember Forgotten Sands on PC was extremely easy, whether it's the platforming or the combat. Not to mention, the game was pretty short compared to other PoP titles. I finished it the same night I installed the game.


----------



## Toothless (Jul 5, 2016)

FF14 and Huniepop for the moment.


----------



## Drone (Jul 5, 2016)

EzioAs said:


> It's probably the PSP version. I remember Forgotten Sands on PC was extremely easy, whether it's the platforming or the combat. Not to mention, the game was pretty short compared to other PoP titles. I finished it the same night I installed the game.


Yes, Forgotten Sands are different across the consoles. Wii nds psp and pc versions have nothing in common (except title). PSP version has extremely hard *non-stop* platforming:










Which is really punishing. In video it looks easy but controlling this process is extremely tough task.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 6, 2016)

Anyone check this out? It's called "The Skies", kinda looks like STALKER....


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 6, 2016)

Completed *Homefront: The Revolution* (39 hours to complete), and have to say I'm impressed.  Not Witcher 3 impressed, no, but it was well done.  A lot of the studio members stayed with the game through two studio and two publisher changes.  That's a lot of turmoil and uncertainty, but they believed in it.  To begin with, at almost 40 hours, the SP campaign is 10 times what original game SP campaign was.  Combat is fairly unforgiving (as it should be), and the mechanics of blending into the population and hiding in collaborator neighborhoods is done very well.  Now I wait for the two SP DLC's.

Am now alternating between the extremely micromanaged survival game *The Solus Project* and torturing myself with the puzzles on *The Road to Gehenna*.  At least they are satisfying when I complete them!  Seriously, I feel like I have accomplished something.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 6, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Completed *Homefront: The Revolution* (39 hours to complete), and have to say I'm impressed.  Not Witcher 3 impressed, no, but it was well done.  A lot of the studio members stayed with the game through two studio and two publisher changes.  That's a lot of turmoil and uncertainty, but they believed in it.  To begin with, at almost 40 hours, the SP campaign is 10 times what original game SP campaign was.  Combat is fairly unforgiving (as it should be), and the mechanics of blending into the population and hiding in collaborator neighborhoods is done very well.  Now I wait for the two SP DLC's.
> 
> Am now alternating between the extremely micromanaged survival game *The Solus Project* and torturing myself with the puzzles on *The Road to Gehenna*.  At least they are satisfying when I complete them!  Seriously, I feel like I have accomplished something.




Good tyo hear, i liked the 1st one. By the screenshots though don't look like they do all that much on eye candy.

I was playing Game Of Thrones, but ended up getting a refund on the 109 minute, defiantly not there best work that's for sure.  Wasn't just a bore fest it was worse as things did not seem to be timed right in it like the Q\E keys would flash on and even if you pressed the key before it still messed you up half the time.

So playing SP The Stick Of truth, some things in this game are enough to make you cringe while laughing.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 6, 2016)

AsRock said:


> By the screenshots though don't look like they do all that much on eye candy.



I must say, the game doesn't screenshot well.  For whatever reason, the visuals are great in gameplay, and it makes a GPU work.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 6, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> I must say, the game doesn't screenshot well.  For whatever reason, the visuals are great in gameplay, and it makes a GPU work.



No as they are though steam, i was actually playing it at 3200x1800, makes the system run around 188w which is on par of running Diablo 3 and 40w shy of Shadows Of Mordor.

And frame rate is capped at 30 with using 3200x1800 with vsync.


----------



## Dethroy (Jul 6, 2016)

*News flash!*
*http://www.nextpowerup.com/news/28930/half-life-3-coming-in-2018-with-full-vr-support/*

Currently doing a new playthrough of The DIG. The last time I played this jewel of a game was back in 1996.


----------



## fredflinston (Jul 6, 2016)

Just finished Until Dawn second time. What a game! Authors of the game did really good job. Both graphic design and sound it's extremelly well. Even scenario of whole game is perfect. If someone like horrors highly recommend  Here is a trailer on YT:


----------



## Beastie (Jul 6, 2016)

I saw Dirt Rally for 15 sterling  so I bit.

Lots of fun. The trick is to learn to go by the navigator so you can do the blind corners.

The scenery looks great.

Codey's best offering for years IMO.

The only thing is I'm finding the AI a bit easy.. maybe when I start the career things will get harder.


----------



## purplekaycee (Jul 6, 2016)

NDown said:


> The Witcher 3 atm
> 
> been a long time since i've played a game of similiar quality
> 
> it's really interesting if you dont rush through the main mission to complete the game as fast as possible


Some of my friends are reporting glitches hope you haven't experienced any.?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 7, 2016)

DOOM'ing my way ... serious issues on the 2nd fight of the Cyberdemon ... errr gotta be more reactive 

uhg? i saw that somewhere ...


oh .. yes in Doom 3 ... errr was Doom 3 a Doom game? the protagonist is not the "DOOM MARINE" ... so i guess it's not 

also, i know what i will be playing next (tomorrow or Monday depend how the post will handle it) ...  i missed the STEAM summer sale Rise of the Tomb Raider because of ... money, then i realised i had a voucher on one of my etailer  oh well 35.65 instead of 54.98 is kinda a sale  (errr... i mean "almost for free" since with the voucher applied to the total of that cart, i just had to pay 1.65chf )
the mousepad and cable are just to fill the total price up to the minimal required price to use the voucher 





*Rise of the Tomb Raider*
Article: 0001127694
1 35.65 CHF 35.65 CHF




*Roccat Siru Pich Black Gaming Mousepad*
Article: 0000975597
1 10.75 CHF 10.75 CHF





*V7 USB CABLE 1.8M A TO MINI-B*
Article: 0000518532
1 3.55 CHF 3.55 CHF


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 8, 2016)

Well, just placed my preorder for We Happy Few on GOG: https://www.gog.com/game/we_happy_few 

I was so excited that it will be releasing there on the same day as Steam!  Why here?  Because on July 26th, I'll be well into it!


----------



## AsRock (Jul 8, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Well, just placed my preorder for We Happy Few on GOG: https://www.gog.com/game/we_happy_few
> 
> I was so excited that it will be releasing there on the same day as Steam!  Why here?  Because on July 26th, I'll be well into it!



OMG had Bioshock all over it lol, hopefully it be as much fun as Bioshock.


----------



## Ithanul (Jul 9, 2016)

My poor PC is seeing no love at the moment.

Playing Tokyo Mirage Session: #FE into the ground on my Wii U.  So darn addicting battle system.  Ugh, still wish Nintendo make another Fire Emblem on console though....FE: Conquest just did not last up long enough to me at all even though the missions where challenging.  Already drop 23 hours onto this game in four to five days now.

Only way I can describe this battle system on this game.  Its like FFX meets Fire Emblem Sword/Spear/Axe/Arrow system with classes (I just got far enough to unlock and upgrade to advance classes).  Though, the Japaneses stuff at times is a bit wacky on this game.   .....I think so far the Pastel Power special attack is the weirdest one yet.


----------



## erixx (Jul 9, 2016)

I returned to CM's "Rally" after being in the beta. MAN! has it changed to better! It is sooo real! It actually makes me go slower to admire the nature and that makes me crash less and achieve better times!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 15, 2016)

Been backtracking  on Dark Souls 3 getting all the remaining rings, sorcery spells,pyromancy,miracles and gestures before starting new game plus. I am also now on final chapter of Jojo Bizarre Adventure Eyes of Heaven,fantastic game and story mode is fun and definitely fits the jojo universe of bizarreness.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 15, 2016)

Still playing through Black Mesa.  Hit 15 hours yesterday and having a blast!  

As a general rule I don't touch unfinished games, but this has been in development so long it basically feels complete.


----------



## Damocles (Jul 15, 2016)

AC Syndicate. This game is freaking awesome.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 15, 2016)

Damocles said:


> AC Syndicate. This game is freaking awesome.



This would be my next game on my list to complete on PS4 once i finish platting Jojo and Dark souls 3 on PS4,going to try juggle games once again with Monster hunter X generation released today in the UK and still need fit in time to play Bravely Second too.


----------



## basco (Jul 15, 2016)

going trough sniper elite 3 again to get all long shots


----------



## EzioAs (Jul 15, 2016)

I bought Age of Empires 3 Complete Collection during the Steam sale and have been playing the game all week. Can't believe it took me this long to play it especially considering how much I love Age of Empire 2 when I play it years ago.









The game still looks pretty good even 10 years after it's released.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 15, 2016)

Dying Light at 1440x900 on my TV... not playing it on monitor as 670 can't handle it maxed on 1080P, but gives me well over 60FPS at 900P


----------



## dcf-joe (Jul 15, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Still playing through Black Mesa.  Hit 15 hours yesterday and having a blast!
> 
> As a general rule I don't touch unfinished games, but this has been in development so long it basically feels complete.


I bought that game too this Summer sale.

I can't tell you how many times I have ran through Half Life 1, Opposing Force, and Blue Shift. Black Mesa is just like polished nostalgia to me!


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jul 17, 2016)

Playing Megadimension Neptunia VII, Warframe & Prop Hunt in Garry's Mod. (hilarity & massive laughter ensues, bought it during Steam Summer Sales.)


----------



## BiggieShady (Jul 17, 2016)

I have been playing Just Cause 3 ... Why? Just cause. Stopped doing missions after few tutorial ones and started compulsively to liberate settlements. It's a blast. Figuratively and literally.


----------



## Toothless (Jul 18, 2016)

*YEEESSS THE BEAST IS HERE.*


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 18, 2016)

Played some Subnautica.  Got bored.
Played some Fallout Shelter.  Got bored.
Replaying Life Is Strange.  Not bored.

Commentary says Life Is Strange was inspired by the memory rewriting mechanic in Remember Me.  Totally makes sense.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 18, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Replaying Life Is Strange. Not bored.



Totally loved the game!  It's a little teeenagerish, but gripping as hell, with great writing.  There's also one point in the game that the decision you face was the only time a game brought me to tears.

Continuing on with Black Mesa.  This really is THE definitive way to replay Half Life!!  I'm currently on the Surface Tension chapter, which incidentally is what is currently getting updates.  I may take a break until they move further along.  The team really has done a phenomenal job on this game though!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 18, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Totally loved the game!  It's a little teeenagerish, but gripping as hell, with great writing.  There's also one point in the game that the decision you face was the only time a game brought me to tears.


The only thing I really don't like about it is that the game forces you to do some stupid things most players wouldn't do.  You know...


----------



## purplekaycee (Jul 18, 2016)

divinity: original sin & assassins creed syndicate


----------



## Damocles (Jul 18, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Totally loved the game!  It's a little teeenagerish, but gripping as hell, with great writing.  There's also one point in the game that the decision you face was the only time a game brought me to tears.
> 
> Continuing on with Black Mesa.  This really is THE definitive way to replay Half Life!!  I'm currently on the Surface Tension chapter, which incidentally is what is currently getting updates.  I may take a break until they move further along.  The team really has done a phenomenal job on this game though!


If you like a good story driven game then you should try Firewatch. I played this a couple of moths ago and it kept me at the edge of my seat.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 18, 2016)

Damocles said:


> If you like a good story driven game then you should try Firewatch. I played this a couple of moths ago and it kept me at the edge of my seat.



Played that a few months ago! Very good game and story.


----------



## scevism (Jul 18, 2016)

Im on Crysis 3 at the mo. Still a great looking game for the age of it.
And puyo puyo on my super nintendo.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jul 18, 2016)

Crysis 3 is obviously, by far the most heaviest pixel-crushing game ever made & the most beautiful at the same time. Currently in Warframe, settling some backlogs. Getting the sand-bender Warframe; Inaros & some new weapons while waiting for new TennoGen Contest skins to be released.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 19, 2016)

I installed and played The Witcher 3 last night (a bit late to the party i know...)


It looks great on Sapphire HD 7970 OC boost. (3gb)

As it is a Nvidia sponsored game, would it look any better if i used  my GTX 680 ? (2gb)


----------



## Damocles (Jul 19, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I installed and played The Witcher 3 last night (a bit late to the party i know...)
> 
> 
> It looks great on Sapphire HD 7970 OC boost. (3gb)
> ...


Well, you could enable NVIDIA gameworks so hair and ambient occlusion would look a lot better. The downside of this is reduced performance.

And don't worry about VRAM. Witcher 3 only uses about 1.5 GB on max, 1080p.


----------



## NDown (Jul 19, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Thatbit is! It's meant to be enjoyed and explored inch by inch, at leisure!  They went through so much work to place encounters and interesting things in out of the way places, that thise who rush through have no idea just how much they poured their hearts into the game.



Indeed, i even swapped my 290 for the GTX 970 only to play the game to its "fullest" 

I'm about 700-800 hours into the game (4th playthrough) and it never bores me even once

going to buy both of the DLC (HoS and Blood and Wine) when the next Steam sale kicks in




purplekaycee said:


> Some of my friends are reporting glitches hope you haven't experienced any.?



Yes, i experienced lots of glitches whether it's visual or quest/gameplay related

the notorious "Skellige most Wanted" and "Reason of State" quest are part of them

as much as i love the game, they are still buggy as hell to my experience

here is one of my favorite glitch



Spoiler: .


----------



## Guitar (Jul 19, 2016)

I didn't enjoy Life is Strange. Couldn't get past the teenage thing was part of it, but it also just wasn't that interesting IMO.

I have no idea what to play. Haven't played CS:GO (seriously) in a week or so since my Open team stopped playing...not sure if I want to get back into it even though I will. Briefly tried to pick up and play my Vive last night (The Solus Project and some random horror game). One game just spun the camera around 360 (horror), and The Solus Project controls were bad (I skipped through tutorial and was trying to do seated gameplay)...and it annoyed me so I took the headset off and stopped. So I've been playing Rocket League only really. I still need to finish Uncharted 4 as well.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 20, 2016)

Yesterday started playing Halo 1 from the Halo Master Chief collection with my older brother on Xbone in the "study" room downstairs just because its too hot to be upstairs in the house(british summer not prepared at all),always refreshing playing a fun FPS campaign.


----------



## Drone (Jul 21, 2016)

*Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell*

It's hard to believe that this game was designed in 2002. Realism, graphics and level design are 10/10. Unreal engine aged really well. 
Game logic has some flaws though: you can hide a body in some secret but well-lit place and it'll be found; hide a body in some "overcrowded" but dark room and nobody notices it   Some gimmicks like diversion cameras and disposable lock picks are totally useless. Split-jump ... I never used that, really. It's not even practical. Everything else is pretty good.

Michael Ironside provided awesome voice acting, hehe. In-game movies are well done as well. 
Locations are really cool, it's the only game I've ever played where some levels are set in Azerbaijan.

Stealth elements are absolutely amazing but challenge and thrill is better in James Bond and Metal Gear games.

Verdict: 4/5

*It's a cool game even 14 years later*.


----------



## Yukikaze (Jul 21, 2016)

Stellaris. Even my poor GTX750Ti can run it at 4K (with the occasional hiccups with large scale space battles) and it has taken over my gaming life.

Currently playing as the equivalent of space-ISIS:


----------



## z1tu (Jul 21, 2016)

Yukikaze said:


> Stellaris. Even my poor GTX750Ti can run it at 4K (with the occasional hiccups with large scale space battles) and it has taken over my gaming life.
> 
> Currently playing as the equivalent of space-ISIS:


I lol'ed at space-ISIS, hahaha good one.


----------



## silentbogo (Jul 21, 2016)

Re-playing Alien Isolation on my "new and shiny" GTX950. 
1080p all maxed out pulls over 100FPS. I guess I don't need a GPU upgrade afterall. 



FordGT90Concept said:


> Replaying Life Is Strange. Not bored.


Unfortunately, I had an opposite experience with this game. Only played ep. 1, but totally hated it.
I think I should try and re-play it, maybe I just didn't get it on the first playthrough.


----------



## Frick (Jul 23, 2016)

The lovely Jade Empire. Trying to do an "evil" playthrough, but I just can't bring myself to it. I'm a terrible roleplayer.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 23, 2016)

That one is on my to-play list.  Haven't ever played it yet.

I couldn't force myself to do the selfish ending in Life is Strange.  Kind of disappointed how on-rails it is in Chapter 3-5.

Been playing ridiculous amounts of Car Mechanic Simulator 2015 because DLCs.



silentbogo said:


> Unfortunately, I had an opposite experience with this game. Only played ep. 1, but totally hated it.
> I think I should try and re-play it, maybe I just didn't get it on the first playthrough.


I kind of felt the same during Episode 1 but I kept going with it.  Worth it.

The game really focuses on Chloe and you really only meet her in Ep1. It goes so much deeper in Ep2-4 and Ep5 nicely wraps everything up.


----------



## Toothless (Jul 23, 2016)

Shadow of Mordor with a lol. @rtwjunkie 









He was level 6.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 23, 2016)

Toothless said:


> Shadow of Mordor with a lol. @rtwjunkie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, sir, for avenging my death! 

I think this and other games that include Steam friends somewhat, even in SP, are way cool.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jul 24, 2016)

wreaking havoc in GTA 5, hunting for some crafting materials for Platinums in Warframe & clocking in some fast times in Project: CARS.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jul 26, 2016)

Would anybody be interested in playing on my ARK dedicated server?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 26, 2016)

Completed the story mode for Jojo Bizarre Adventure Eyes of heaven on PS4 yesterday,well worth picking up if you're fan of the franchise and also have a PS4 to play.  Will be slowly working on platting Dark Souls 3 and play Monster Hunter X Generation on 3DS.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 26, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> Would anybody be interested in playing on my ARK dedicated server?


i would if you werent 20k km away :/


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 26, 2016)

Finished Lambda Core chapter on Black Mesa.  Now I'm just awaiting for the team to finish making Xen, so I can play that.  90% of the game is playable, and it is fantastic!


----------



## Frick (Jul 26, 2016)

Frick said:


> The lovely Jade Empire. Trying to do an "evil" playthrough, but I just can't bring myself to it. I'm a terrible roleplayer.



I had totally forgotten how awesome/hilarious Black Whirlwinds past is.



Spoiler



Him cleaving a woman in half - King Solomo style - is an amusing anecdote.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jul 26, 2016)

ne6togadno said:


> i would if you werent 20k km away :/


If you have decent internet it should be fine.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 26, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> If you have decent internet it should be fine.


i have problems with over atlantic connections. sites are ok. but always have high ping with game servers. duno why


----------



## PP Mguire (Jul 26, 2016)

ne6togadno said:


> i have problems with over atlantic connections. sites are ok. but always have high ping with game servers. duno why


Go ahead and ping it, or search at ppserver.ddns.net on Steam. ARK is playable with a ping of 150 or below.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 26, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> Go ahead and ping it, or search at ppserver.ddns.net on Steam. ARK is playable with a ping of 150 or below.


152 strait. gonna try it when i finish wolfenstein new order.


----------



## EzioAs (Jul 27, 2016)

Drone said:


> *Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell*
> 
> It's hard to believe that this game was designed in 2002. Realism, graphics and level design are 10/10. Unreal engine aged really well.
> Game logic has some flaws though: you can hide a body in some secret but well-lit place and it'll be found; hide a body in some "overcrowded" but dark room and nobody notices it   Some gimmicks like diversion cameras and disposable lock picks are totally useless. Split-jump ... I never used that, really. It's not even practical. Everything else is pretty good.
> ...



Yeah, I played that last year and I love the stealth elements, limited ammo and tools. By any chance, have you played SC: Blacklist? It's more thrilling and enemies are much smarter and versatile plus the game animations are really good and movements are much smoother. It lacks some stuff elements like picking locks and proper hacking and goggles aren't entirely useful, but overall is my favorite of the series. I do hope they bring back the stealth elements I mentioned into the next game.  

As for me, I'm still playing Age of Empires 3. Now I'm at the Asian Dynasty campaign. I was a bit busy last week with moving and everything but with any luck, I might finish the game this week. I have to say I love the units, buildings and upgrades in the Asian Dynasty acts. Feels refreshing after playing American colony for quite some time.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 27, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> Re-playing Alien Isolation on my "new and shiny" GTX950.
> 1080p all maxed out pulls over 100FPS. I guess I don't need a GPU upgrade afterall



Oh what a great game. I feel like the only time I post in this thread is to repeat how great Alien Isolation is 

Actually, I was thinking about replaying it (again), but no time lately  plus I have a few other games that I've been wanting to try.


----------



## Drone (Jul 27, 2016)

EzioAs said:


> Yeah, I played that last year and I love the stealth elements, limited ammo and tools. By any chance, have you played SC: Blacklist? It's more thrilling and enemies are much smarter and versatile plus the game animations are really good and movements are much smoother. It lacks some stuff elements like picking locks and proper hacking and goggles aren't entirely useful, but overall is my favorite of the series. I do hope they bring back the stealth elements I mentioned into the next game.



Haven't played that one unfortunately. Does its gameplay have more freedom and options, is it less linear? Original SC had some weird stuff, like two identical vertical poles where one is climbable but other is not. I also wish it had more monkey bars and better climbing/jumping system.

I'm going to start SC: Essentials on PSP. They said it has more simple gameplay (because of PSP limitations) but well-written plot and interesting missions.

I'm not fond of hacking/lock picking/pickpocketing and killing. Original SC had moments where you had to kill and blow your cover, I wish I could stay hidden all the time.


----------



## EzioAs (Jul 28, 2016)

Drone said:


> Haven't played that one unfortunately. Does its gameplay have more freedom and options, is it less linear? Original SC had some weird stuff, like two identical vertical poles where one is climbable but other is not. I also wish it had more monkey bars and better climbing/jumping system.
> 
> I'm going to start SC: Essentials on PSP. They said it has more simple gameplay (because of PSP limitations) but well-written plot and interesting missions.
> 
> I'm not fond of hacking/lock picking/pickpocketing and killing. Original SC had moments where you had to kill and blow your cover, I wish I could stay hidden all the time.



If you're not too fond of lock picking and stuff, then you're gonna love Blacklist. Like I said, stuff like that are gone/minimal, Sam movements are much smoother, take downs are much leaner and fast and gamepad controls are very good (I'm using an Xbox One Controller and 360 controller before that). 

About 75% of the main missions can be done without any gadgets and the only time when you're forcefully discovered by enemies is less than 20% by my estimation. For the side mission, 3 out of 4 side mission type can be done without gadget but some do require you to take down enemies. There's one side mission type where you pretty much have to use gadgets, because it's an enemies-coming in-waves type of mission, unless you're INCREDIBLY good to not use any gadgets.

The one thing you might not like is each mission/level is separated into smaller sections and being spotted in one section won't give carry over to the next section.  While the game definitely gives you more freedom than SC:Conviction, the section stuff makes the whole game somewhat easier when you've played it multiple times. I get what the developers are trying to do because it makes level design easier and style scores are also easily calculable but it's not realistic and less challenging. This is one of the things I would really like for Ubisoft to be more creative with and realistic with. 

If you're looking to play as a Ghost (stealth), I recommend you play at Perfectionist difficulty. If you want even more challenge, I recommend not using gadgets, equipping the least stealthy suit/equipments and turning off radar in the HUD settings.

P.S. I initially planned on doing a SC:Blacklist giveaway on TPU but the game can only be redeemed in certain countries so I canceled that plan and gave it to a close friend.


----------



## Drone (Jul 29, 2016)

*Dead Space
*
Just finished on Hard mode. It's my second DS game. The first one is Dead Space: Extraction (prequel).

Gameplay is smooth, some rare minor glitches with ragdoll effects and collision but it's not critical. Graphics is reaaaaally good for a 2008 game, shame it doesn't have anisotropic filtering in the options. Looooooooots of scientific inaccuracies/inconsistencies made me smile. Sound in vacuum, not all objects floated freely in microgravity, hydrazine flamethrower didn't work in vacuum and entire concept of planet cracking. And how in the Universe did flesh flies get to an abandoned space station in the middle of the outer space? Loooooooooool.

Playability is really good. With scarce ammo and healing items DS makes player think hard and plan each step. Ammo conservation was more crucial in Resident Evil but here it's well done too, thumbs up! Level design is awesome, devs managed to capture the atmosphere of the interstellar ship.

Weapons are pretty awesome. I used Line Gun and Plasma Cutter all the time. Didn't want to waste credits on other weapons when these two did the job. I don't like aiming in this game, it's pain in the butt really. In DS: Extraction aiming was extremely precise, you could literally shoot monsters in the eyes. Here you can hardly shoot some fat ugly monster in the belly! And what's with Isaac's stance? Like he's got some sever neck pain lol.

DS suffers from predictability and linearity, whenever you see a vent shaft you're 100% sure that necromorph will jump out of there and all doors will lock until you kill 'em all. You do it over and over again, it's a chore.

Puzzles are simple but some of them are really good, like the one with gravitationally tethered asteroid. It's pretty original, I've never seen anything like that in any other video game. Once again thumbs up!

Monsters are scary but not too much. They are monotonous and you fight the same darn monsters entire game. It looks like monster designers were really lazy that day. It also looks like they borrowed lots of stuff from Quake, Doom, Resident Evil, Stalker and The Thing.

Little bit disappointing because it wasn't scary at all and it was too linear. But it's ok, it's the first game in the series. DS: Extraction was really badass with better physics, harder bosses and smarter enemy AI. Shame, Eurocom don't exist anymore. They were awesome devs. In DS: Extraction they fixed everything that was wrong with original DS.

Weighing all positive and negative points I conclude that DS (2008) is a good game.

If DS: Extraction is 5/5 then this one is 4/5. I'm gonna replay DS: Extraction on Impossible mode and after that I'll replay DS on Impossible now wearing Military Suit.




.... and yeah Nicole is dead and Warren lies


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 29, 2016)

Finished Dreamfall: Chapters.  It was better than I expected.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 30, 2016)

I backed that one for Her, got to get her out of Rift long enough to try it


----------



## ViperXTR (Jul 30, 2016)

Finished Witcher 3 hearts of stone. This is what you call an expansion and really cheap too, still have some stuffs to do in the world (and maybe alter other decisions) before i jump into Blood and Wine. Im gonna New Game+ soon after blood and wine, need to experience it in Full Ultra this time on my new card.

Hope i can finish it before Dark SOuls 3 DLC


----------



## Drone (Jul 30, 2016)

*Tomb Raider Underworld (Wii version)
*
I totally forgot that TRU was completely rewritten for Wii.  Exclusive levels and puzzles are everywhere, the game is much harder, I even got stuck 5 or 6 times.
Wii version got no levers/switches at all, each door is opening via some crazy puzzles. For example this Croft Manor area is Wii exclusive:









Of course graphics on PC is much better but I dislike PC version because it didn't have puzzles, just lots of climbing and traversing. Wii version on the contrary is puzzle based game. No more popups or hints, just old school gameplay. Some gameplay elements are reduced because of Wii technical limitations, for example Lara turns flashlight on in dark places automatically and turns it off when she's outdoors. You no longer need to worry about healing items and ammo because they regenerate, which is a bad thing but then again combat was swapped with puzzles and acrobatics.

Another exclusive area in Thailand:






I've changed my mind about TRU, it's awesome. I'm halfway through and like everything about it. Just like Dead Space TRU is a 2008 game and aged well.

If TRU had Wii puzzles and PC graphics it'd have been even better but you can't have it all.


----------



## b214cm (Jul 30, 2016)

Just finished The Talos Principle. It's a head spinner.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 31, 2016)

*maniacal laughter intensifies*


----------



## EzioAs (Jul 31, 2016)

Finally finished Age of Empires III: Asian Dynasties. The whole game probably took me more than 40 hours spanning 3 weeks. I hope Microsoft plans on bringing more Age of Empires games.


----------



## Drone (Jul 31, 2016)

EzioAs said:


> Finally finished Age of Empires III: Asian Dynasties. The whole game probably took me more than 40 hours spanning 3 weeks. I hope Microsoft plans on bringing more Age of Empires games.


AoE games are addictive. I remember countless hours that took me to complete all AoE II campaigns on hardest difficulty. Neverending enemy waves from each direction


----------



## Alduin (Jul 31, 2016)

Drone said:


> Just finished *Prince of Persia the forgotten sands *on PSP.
> 
> RANT!!!!
> 
> ...


Yes, best pop is warrior within that I suggest you to play


----------



## Beastie (Aug 1, 2016)

Still playing Project Cars. Cutting it a bit fine round the concrete bollard here


----------



## Laughing_Beast (Aug 1, 2016)

Played trial version of The Secret World(10 days). My first impression is : Great quests, atmosphere, solid story, helpful players (or was it coz my character was female?), looks nice and even my PC can handle it... well really combat isn't the best. 
Seriously thinking of buying/playing this. This looks worth it.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 1, 2016)

Cunning Stunts on GTA V...................



not my vid


----------



## Fx (Aug 1, 2016)

The last SP game I played was Total War: Attila. It was alright but definitely not as enjoyable as the rest of the series.

The next SP I have queued up is Aliens: Isolation or Witcher 3.

For MP, I am still climbing the MMR ladders in DoTA. Takes forever...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 3, 2016)

Got my platinum trophy on Jojo Bizarre Adventure Eyes of Heaven on PS4 which makes it my 4th platinum now,very happy and finally done with the game.


----------



## EzioAs (Aug 3, 2016)

Started playing: *Parasite Eve.
*
Game looks pretty good and does have an interesting premise so far and surprisingly challenging. I'm definitely playing to finish this one.


----------



## Drone (Aug 3, 2016)

EzioAs said:


> Started playing: *Parasite Eve.*



There was a golden era of horror games in mid-late 90s.

Parasite Eve, D, D2, Alone in the Dark, Resident Evil, Clock Tower, System Shock, Silent Hill.

I dunno .. it's so legendary and unforgettable. I miss that time.


----------



## EzioAs (Aug 4, 2016)

@Drone I don't think there's any game that comes as creepy and scary as Silent Hill (1st one), though Fatal Frame does come close, I suppose. Though I haven't played any new horror games released in the last 7 years, probably. The only newer ones I played was Outlast and I thought it was going to be horrifying as well but it turns out to be just a mix of very dark and surprisingly loud screaming and banging.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 4, 2016)

Parasite eve wasn't as bad compared to Resident evil,Silent hill, Siren games and also Fatal Frame games just because you can actually see and aim better compared to those games in terms of fear factor. What made them scary in my opinion is the lack of control, once they started changing the formula in these newer generation it destroyed that fear of not having control to now have better control.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Aug 4, 2016)

EzioAs said:


> @Drone I don't think there's any game that comes as creepy and scary as Silent Hill (1st one), though Fatal Frame does come close, I suppose. Though I haven't played any new horror games released in the last 7 years, probably. The only newer ones I played was Outlast and I thought it was going to be horrifying as well but it turns out to be just a mix of very dark and surprisingly loud screaming and banging.



Silent Hill is the king... not the lack of controll... but the mood and audio that crawled into your mind. RE/Dino Crisis was more with action. Fatal Frame was also creepy really, there were some nice moments there too.


----------



## Drone (Aug 4, 2016)

@EzioAs  I don't think any game can be as creepy and grotesque as SH1. It had a pretty good formula that worked all the time (weird as fuck monsters, creepy sounds and vision effects). RE games had amazing atmosphere and were really scary because you can run out of ammo and healing items if you're careless (this happens in SH games as well).

*Clock Tower III* and *Haunting Ground*, released in early-mid 00s, were based on hide-and-seek formula and that worked. Modern horror games reused that, for example _Amnesia or Outlast_, but it didn't work. They're scary games but after you die for the very first time you're not afraid anymore because you know what to expect. But in Clock Tower III and Haunting Ground and even in *Eternal Darkness* you never die the same way again. No matter how you plan your strategy if you die you always die some really horrible and gruesome death that simply shocks and you do anything you can just not to die again.

I said that SH1 was the scariest and it's true but speaking for myself, I would call *Rule of Rose* the most scary and traumatizing game I've ever played. Its story and atmosphere are so painful like they crack your skull open, batter your brain and gouge your eyeballs. That's literally how I felt after playing Rule of Rose.

My favorite horror games:

Rule of Rose
Silent Hill: Origins
Haunting Ground
Eternal Darkness
Resident Evil 0 and REmake
Clock Tower III


----------



## basco (Aug 4, 2016)

i shit my pants at Alma in fear and ask my girlfriend if she could stay during my play.
never bought games that i am frightened of again.
yeah i know i am a pussy!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 5, 2016)

Drone said:


> *Dead Space
> *
> Just finished on Hard mode. It's my second DS game. The first one is Dead Space: Extraction (prequel).
> 
> ...



Great post!   I really loved Dead Space, and I've played it a lot! 

I agree, the game looks great for an 8yr old game! I find the game is very immersive, much more so than Dead Space 2 or 3, which really lacked for me.  The original felt great and fun to play. 

About your mention of aiming, I have to ask...  Did you play with it locked at 30fps?  If so that explains the aiming issue.  Aiming is sluggish and lame when locked there at 30, but if you unlock the fps, it is much much better.  I think I ended up disbaling vsync in game and forcing it somehow else, can't remember exactly... 

(fast forward a few minutes) Just checked a second ago, and i have vsync off and surprisingly little tearing, maybe due to monitor being oc'd.  But back in the day, I forced vsync elsewhere to 60 and it ran very nicely.  Just a tidbit in case you replay it down the line


----------



## Mr McC (Aug 5, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Great post!   I really loved Dead Space, and I've played it a lot!
> 
> I agree, the game looks great for an 8yr old game! I find the game is very immersive, much more so than Dead Space 2 or 3, which really lacked for me.  The original felt great and fun to play.
> 
> ...



Not sure if this is relevant, but it reminded me of this:

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/dead-space-mouse-fix-ati.124908/


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 5, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Great post!   I really loved Dead Space, and I've played it a lot!
> 
> I agree, the game looks great for an 8yr old game! I find the game is very immersive, much more so than Dead Space 2 or 3, which really lacked for me.  The original felt great and fun to play.
> 
> ...



The problem is if you run the game higher than 60fps the game will go super glitchy to the point you might fall through the texture floor,happened to me a couple times so i had to lock the framerate at 60fps.


----------



## Drone (Aug 5, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Great post!   I really loved Dead Space, and I've played it a lot!
> 
> I agree, the game looks great for an 8yr old game! I find the game is very immersive, much more so than Dead Space 2 or 3, which really lacked for me.  The original felt great and fun to play.
> 
> ...




Thanks  I didn't know about 60 FPS unlocking and I usually leave Vsync off. Aiming was a problem because I played original after the prequel, but it was fun to revisit prequel areas in the original game. DS: Extraction is well calibrated and has the most accurate aiming system I've ever seen. Even on impossible difficulty you can easily cut off toughest enemies' limbs in seconds because aiming is perfect. You aim for the joint and bam .. another necromorph lost its limbs


----------



## manofthem (Aug 5, 2016)

Mr McC said:


> Not sure if this is relevant, but it reminded me of this:
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/dead-space-mouse-fix-ati.124908/



Looks very similar, good info. Not sure with new amd drivers but I'll try it again with the same method. Thanks for sharing.



kurosagi01 said:


> The problem is if you run the game higher than 60fps the game will go super glitchy to the point you might fall through the texture floor,happened to me a couple times so i had to lock the framerate at 60fps.



Ha, now that you mention, I can say that you're right! Happened to me in a zero-g room, died with no explanation  (I was going for a deathless run but that did me in) 



Drone said:


> Thanks  I didn't know about 60 FPS unlocking and I usually leave Vsync off. Aiming was a problem because I played original after the prequel, but it was fun to revisit prequel areas in the original game. DS: Extraction is well calibrated and has the most accurate aiming system I've ever seen. Even on impossible difficulty you can easily cut off toughest enemies' limbs in seconds because aiming is perfect. You aim for the joint and bam .. another necromorph lost its limbs



What platform did you play Extraction? Sounds exciting and it makes me sad that I never finished Extraction. I started it on ps3 but never got anywhere with it; this was a while ago. Not hmm, maybe I can still play it...

Funny thing is that back in the day on initial release, I bought a physical copy of Dead Space, but I ended up selling it on eBay, mainly because the aiming was very rough which made the game very difficult for me. I should have stuck with it, but back in 2008, I didn't exactly know what I know now like how to find game fixes and such


----------



## Drone (Aug 5, 2016)

manofthem said:


> What platform did you play Extraction? Sounds exciting and it makes me sad that I never finished Extraction. I started it on ps3 but never got anywhere with it; this was a while ago. Not hmm, maybe I can still play it...
> 
> Funny thing is that back in the day on initial release, I bought a physical copy of Dead Space, but I ended up selling it on eBay, mainly because the aiming was very rough which made the game very difficult for me. I should have stuck with it, but back in 2008, I didn't exactly know what I know now like how to find game fixes and such




I played Extraction on Wii. Atmosphere is unforgettable.

I know that feeling. I sold physical copy of Tomb Raider Angel of Darkness (PC version) in 2003 because my pc bsoded, what an eyeroller isn't it? But under some funny circumstances I've managed to buy a vanilla copy, one of the very first versions, 5 years later. Couldn't believe it, like it was there all this time waiting for me


----------



## Bow (Aug 5, 2016)

Iracing, some BF4, BF-BC


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 6, 2016)

Bought *Wolfenstein: The New Order* and *The Old Blood*. Kinda hate it doesn't have dedicated Anti-Aliasing settings, but at least gameplay is quite fun. Like the skill upgrades that are like mini achievements that unlock you better weapon handling and stuff.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 7, 2016)

RejZoR said:


> Bought *Wolfenstein: The New Order* and *The Old Blood*. Kinda hate it doesn't have dedicated Anti-Aliasing settings, but at least gameplay is quite fun. Like the skill upgrades that are like mini achievements that unlock you better weapon handling and stuff.



This evening I finally redeemed a key for the Old Blood, so I'm looking forward to it. Hoping the game is fun at least


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 7, 2016)

manofthem said:


> This evening I finally redeemed a key for the Old Blood, so I'm looking forward to it. Hoping the game is fun at least


Ab-So-Luuuuu-Tely!


----------



## basco (Aug 7, 2016)

played old blood first and was a little bit disappointed but its still fun then palyed new order and i think thats the way its going to be played.
just m2c


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 8, 2016)

Finally played more than the initial 4 hours of Rebel Galaxy.  In fact, over the last week I've put in at least 30 and have found it's downright addicting!  I just took a high risk dead drop pickup that involved trekking across two systems, a gate jump between systems, and intervention (attempted pirating) by every enemy group in the game so far 4 times. 

Normally I would have rather taken a low risk job that paid a guaranteed 4,000 credits.  I couldn't pass up the payout on this one though: 125,000 credits for 1 run!  Naturally.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 8, 2016)

Yesterday I completed Firewatch actually a good game, even it's not long.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 9, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Looks very similar, good info. Not sure with new amd drivers but I'll try it again with the same method. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have always liked the Dead space series..until EA F*cked it up with Dead space 3..the whole coop part is cool but the overall experience wasn't as intense as the 1st 2 games,i bought Dead space 1 on a huge sale and recommended by a friend,bought 2 on release and 3.
I am looking at platting 1 and 2 but the only thing that's holding me back is trying to finish the game on hardest difficulty lol.

Anyways i have recently started playing Destiny again with the other half working on getting the platinum trophy,i'm just 2 trophies away and she was like 10 trophies away..now shes down to 3,i have also bought Lego Star Wars Forced awakened for me and the other half to play when i'm at her house on the Sundays and also HomeFront the revolution on Ps4..should have waited and bought it on PC..oh well.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 9, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Finally played more than the initial 4 hours of Rebel Galaxy.  In fact, over the last week I've put in at least 30 and have found it's downright addicting!  I just took a high risk dead drop pickup that involved trekking across two systems, a gate jump between systems, and intervention (attempted pirating) by every enemy group in the game so far 4 times.
> 
> Normally I would have rather taken a low risk job that paid a guaranteed 4,000 credits.  I couldn't pass up the payout on this one though: 125,000 credits for 1 run!  Naturally.


pfeeww already jumping gates with "only a little more than 4hrs" ? oh wait ... 30hrs? i guess i should get pass my initial 19.5hrs then


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 9, 2016)

Played through Jade Empire for my first time.  Surprised it supports Xbox 360 controller and 1920x1200 out of the gate.  I found my mind wandering in a lot of the dialogs though.  I think, in terms of writing, it was probably the worst Bioware title I've played.  There's places where dialog repeats and drags on.  It's not a bad game but it is not a great game either.

Oh, and the combat is poor.  The fact you can be standing right next to an enemy and not hit gets really frustrating.  That said, Greg Z. of Bioware said in PUDGC that they were aware of the combat issues and wish they could have fixed them.


Not really sure what I'm going to play next.  Don't really feel like playing anything.


----------



## EzioAs (Aug 9, 2016)

@FordGT90Concept Play older titles, like pre-2000. When I'm not sure, what to play, I always look to old games.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 9, 2016)

You reminded me that I never played MDK (1997) nor MDK2 (2000).  Might as well give those a spin.


----------



## 64K (Aug 9, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> You reminded me that I never played MDK (1997) nor MDK2 (2000).  Might as well give those a spin.



If you do please post back here with your thoughts on those two (or anyone else that has played them). I've wondered off an on over the years if they are worth a play. I guess at $12 for the two on GOG it wouldn't be a big loss if they weren't fun though.

My biggest problem is lack of time to game so I try not to waste what little time I have on poor games.


----------



## EzioAs (Aug 9, 2016)

@FordGT90Concept I've never even heard of MDK till you mentioned it. Let us know how it goes. 

I'm still playing *Parasite Eve*. I finished the main story a couple days ago and now playing the EX-mode and climbing the ridiculous 77-storeys Chrysler Building. I'm still at the 20th floor, and might finish the rest tomorrow. 

Meanwhile, I've got Metro 2033 installed already and I am looking forward to playing it afterwards.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 9, 2016)

Well, I played MDK for a bit...
-GOG Galaxy refused to launch it.  Had to run it directly.
-Had to use the nglide config executable to change the resolution.
-The game runs at 200+ FPS but the jitters when turning are giving me motion sickness.
-I think it only saves between level transitions.  There is no manual save option.
-Can't bind mouse Y-axis to look.
-Default binds suck but except for the aforementioned one, rebinding makes it doable.

If I can't find a solution to the jitteriness, motion sickness is going to stop me from playing it further.

I give up.  I can't find a solution to the jitters.


----------



## 64K (Aug 9, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Well, I played MDK for a bit...
> -GOG Galaxy refused to launch it.  Had to run it directly.
> -Had to use the nglide config executable to change the resolution.
> -The game runs at 200+ FPS but the jitters when turning are giving me motion sickness.
> ...



Thanks man. I guess I will write that one off then. Too many good games to play to bother with that one.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 9, 2016)

Tried MDK2...
-During first cutscene, it's almost like a character got stuck so he failed to move to where he needed to be to trigger cutscene progression.  I hit escape because it obviously wasn't going anywhere.
-It did a black thing with typing.  Problem is, the typing was like one character every 2 seconds with an annoying looping sound.  When it reached the end, the game full on locked up.

...and this is why I hate dealing with really old games. 


Edit: I was going to try again but now, apparently, MDK2 doesn't even think I have a graphics card installed.

Edit: So apparently after sitting for about a minute, the game does progress.  At this point though, it took longer to load the levels (I assume that's what it is doing) than actually play them.


----------



## 64K (Aug 9, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Tried MDK2...
> -During first cutscene, it's almost like a character got stuck so he failed to move to where he needed to be to trigger cutscene progression.  I hit escape because it obviously wasn't going anywhere.
> -It did a black thing with typing.  Problem is, the typing was like one character every 2 seconds with an annoying looping sound.  When it reached the end, the game full on locked up.
> 
> ...



Thanks again. Sorry to see you got burned on those two but you saved me from wasting $12 and some frustration. Maybe saved some others too. 

I can't go by reviews alone because a game that came out 15 or 20 years ago might have a great review at the time compared with what was out back then and what the expectations were at the time but trying to play it today is sometimes a different story. I'm not referring to graphics quality. I don't expect a game that old to be easy on the eyes as long as it's fun to play.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 9, 2016)

MDK2...
https://www.gog.com/support/mdk_2/Slowly_updating_text_before_missions

Forcing vsync appears to fix that...

MDK2 opens with a comic cutscene that basically explains what happened in MDK.  I'm not saying MDK2 isn't worth it yet but MDK is probably a pass unless you have an old machine to run it on...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 11, 2016)

Alternated the last two days between Rebel Galaxy and The Solus Project.  Once I figured out the setting to slow the day/night cycles, The Solus Project became much easier to play.  I'm doing well on maintaining adequate stocks of food and water.  I love the world.  I'm surviving, but have gotten so engrossed in the world that I quite forgot my goal is to get off the planet.  I'm just enjoying the exploring, and the interesting backstory of the planet I have been uncovering. 

Chapter 3 of The Descendants released yesterday.  I'm going to likely hit that this weekend.  It's a suspenseful story, bearing some similarities to a movie I saw recently:


----------



## cgchambers93 (Aug 11, 2016)

First post!

I am currently playing WoW getting ready for the release of Legion. I played a little bit of the demon hunter class that was release on Tuesday. I also play CS:GO on occasion.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 11, 2016)

Welcome, and enjoy


----------



## Frick (Aug 11, 2016)

cgchambers93 said:


> First post!
> 
> I am currently playing WoW getting ready for the release of Legion. I played a little bit of the demon hunter class that was release on Tuesday. I also play CS:GO on occasion.



So the patch is live then. Before Draenor (and MoP iirc) I got like a week or so free on my account. I hope I get one now as well.


----------



## cgchambers93 (Aug 11, 2016)

Frick said:


> So the patch is live then. Before Draenor (and MoP iirc) I got like a week or so free on my account. I hope I get one now as well.



Yep the patch is live!


----------



## Dethroy (Aug 11, 2016)

Welcome to TPU @cgchambers93 



FordGT90Concept said:


> MDK2...
> https://www.gog.com/support/mdk_2/Slowly_updating_text_before_missions
> 
> Forcing vsync appears to fix that...
> ...


That's sad. MDK is far better than its successor tbh. MDK still ranks very high in my personal _best games of all time_ list.


----------



## EzioAs (Aug 12, 2016)

Tried some *Metro 2033






*
I think the game lighting is very good though most of the places are still too dark in my opinion. Maybe it's time I get a better monitor. Can't really say much about the game yet since I've had less than 2 hours in it so far.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 12, 2016)

EzioAs said:


> Tried some *Metro 2033
> 
> 
> 
> ...


S.T.A.L.K.E.R.   
S.T.A.L.K.E.R.  
S.T.A.L.K.E.R.  
S.T.A.L.K.E.R.  
S.T.A.L.K.E.R.  
S.T.A.L.K.E.R.  
S.T.A.L.K.E.R.  


That is all.....


----------



## EzioAs (Aug 12, 2016)

@Ahhzz I only have Clear Sky and it seems like it's not the first game so maybe I have to withhold the series for now. Plus, I try to avoid playing the game sequel or something of the same genre of the game I just finished. It helps to keep things fresh and I wouldn't feel like gaming is such a chore.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 12, 2016)

EzioAs said:


> @Ahhzz I only have Clear Sky and it seems like it's not the first game so maybe I have to withhold the series for now. Plus, I try to avoid playing the game sequel or something of the same genre of the game I just finished. It helps to keep things fresh and I wouldn't feel like gaming is such a chore.



You are right, Clear Sky is not the first.  However......it is the first chronologically, so you CAN play it first, before SOC and COP.


----------



## EzioAs (Aug 12, 2016)

It's always a hard decision for me when game chronologies and release are not necessarily in order but I prefer playing a game in the order they were released in.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 12, 2016)

Understandable    I have to admit to liking Clear Sky and CoP better than SoC....


----------



## manofthem (Aug 13, 2016)

Thanks to @FordGT90Concept, I was able to get into a little Kholat last night.  Initial impressions: the game is pretty, eerie, and atmospheric; the game opens strong but doesn't give you a lot to go on, direction wise (usually I'd hate this but it's ok so far); game doesn't run too well, fps seems to hang in between 30-40fps.

Thank you Ford!   All in all, I'm looking forward to getting back into it, and I'll report back. Some screens below in spoiler 



Spoiler


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 13, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Thanks to @FordGT90Concept, I was able to get into a little Kholat last night.  Initial impressions: the game is pretty, eerie, and atmospheric; the game opens strong but doesn't give you a lot to go on, direction wise (usually I'd hate this but it's ok so far); game doesn't run too well, fps seems to hang in between 30-40fps.
> 
> Thank you Ford!   All in all, I'm looking forward to getting back into it, and I'll report back. Some screens below in spoiler
> 
> ...


You're right, the game falls into average to above average.....but Sean Bean's narration alone makes it worth a playthrough for me!!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 14, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> You're right, the game falls into average to above average.....but Sean Bean's narration alone makes it worth a playthrough for me!!



Yes sir, the narration is quality. I knew I had heard the voice before but couldn't place it, and then I read it on the store page.

Sucks because save points are hard to come by, few and far between. Today I lost a good deal of time after falling down into some weird hope type thing and had to quit to restart, and ended up losing all the progress.

Lastly, I wish there was the ability to jump


----------



## EzioAs (Aug 14, 2016)

Finished *Metro 2033* faster than I expected. The developers did a good job with the game's atmosphere and at Hardcore difficulty, the game is definitely hard. Makes me wonder how much harder the next two settings are (called Rangers or something). Bullets are scarce and more than half the time, I just use a knife or rely on allies who are close...or run. I don't really understand the story at all though especially at the end. So, that gives me some mixed feelings about the game. Furthermore, I don't know if it's intended or not but there's some slight delay when you change weapons or reloading or lighting up explosives. It could be intended as to gives it a more realistic feeling. Overall though, I can recommend this for anyone who's into FPS with very limited ammunition and good challenge.



Spoiler: ARTYOOMM!!! EXPLAIN THIS PART TO ME!! 












Now, I have to find something short to play while I wait for Rayman Origins goes free on Uplay.


----------



## mroofie (Aug 14, 2016)

What are you playing.

Myself


----------



## Drone (Aug 14, 2016)

EzioAs said:


> Finished *Metro 2033* faster than I expected.



What ending did you get? I had to replay metro twice to see both endings

non-canon ending is better than real one lol


----------



## EzioAs (Aug 14, 2016)

@Drone I didn't even know there were multiple endings until you mentioned it. 



Spoiler: Ending



I got the one where Artyom gets on top of the tower, place the guidance system, then goes into some weird dream or illusion and later on, the missiles hit the city and the credit rolls.



What's the other ending?


----------



## Drone (Aug 14, 2016)

EzioAs said:


> Spoiler: Ending
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EzioAs (Aug 14, 2016)

Spoiler: Reply



I thought that the dark ones weren't evil based on some of the hints they gave and I figured that during the dream, I get to choose whether to shoot the shadow/dark ones coming at Artyom or not. Initially, I let it come close thinking it may be harmless but it just kills me so I shot it after reloading the last checkpoint. The canceled air strike ending is non-canon then? Too bad, it would have been a much better ending IMO and would draw my interest into playing Last Light


----------



## Drone (Aug 14, 2016)

Ranger (normal) ending is canon. Last Light (and novel) continues from that and also has two endings.

Non-canon is indeed more beautiful.


Many of my favorite games have non-cannon endings which are better than the canon lol


----------



## EzioAs (Aug 14, 2016)

I don't know if it can be considered canon or not, but Dragon Quest 8 alternate ending which is available if you play the postgame dungeon, fills the game plot holes, gives a much better ending and because of that, it raises my overall impression of the game.

So yeah, alternate endings can be more beautiful than the original.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 14, 2016)

EzioAs said:


> Finished *Metro 2033* faster than I expected. The developers did a good job with the game's atmosphere and at Hardcore difficulty, the game is definitely hard. Makes me wonder how much harder the next two settings are (called Rangers or something). Bullets are scarce and more than half the time, I just use a knife or rely on allies who are close...or run. I don't really understand the story at all though especially at the end. So, that gives me some mixed feelings about the game. Furthermore, I don't know if it's intended or not but there's some slight delay when you change weapons or reloading or lighting up explosives. It could be intended as to gives it a more realistic feeling. Overall though, I can recommend this for anyone who's into FPS with very limited ammunition and good challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now you need Last Light! And...alot of the confusing stuff will make sense.


----------



## Kursah (Aug 14, 2016)

So I was on the fence about buying NMS for PC until I read 

about the issues and grindiness of it. I'll probably wait. But while hinging on preordering it a while ago I bought a coupe of indie titles...and they have both been a blast for me. Though to be honest, I don't play games a ton...but I do enjoy strategy and tactical games, and I feel both of these offer that.

First up is *Rodina*,

So many called this the poor man's NMS, not sure if that still holds true today. This is a solid space exploration but it is an EA indie title, so that may make some weary. I will say I followed the game for a while before investing, and the dev has been active with the community and updating the game the entire time through to today. So far I've been really enjoying it...but it has a different take on ship exterior graphics and special effects that might throw some off (they grew on me ). This game feels unique in how it plays out, I also appreciate no load screens once you're in-game. 

There's some unique ideas executed here that work very well to let this one stand out in the crowd...if the dev keeps at this one and does all he wants...this could be a true hit for an indie title. Plus the story is pretty damn good so far! 

Next up is *Brigador,*

Think Mechcommander + 80's gaming + destructible envorionments + tanks too. This game is pretty damn entertaining...and isn't your simple arcadish run n' gun. The enemys are ruthless, death can come quickly if one runs into a situation unprepared. There's different weapons and builds to play with, different mechs and tanks to use and a lotta action. The controls take a little bit to get used to but work well for the game..some prefer controllers I prefer Mouse + KB...especially because aiming is critical in this title and with a mouse it is so much easier.

I expected this to be a simple run n gun, but the graphics looked entertaining, the music is a throwback, and the action is fun as hell. This title has more to offer in complexity and tactics than one would expect. That may also be a problem for some that want a simpler game...but this one is worth getting into. Very much so. Also it plays on Windows and Linux! 

Honestly, these two titles have really been excellent to enjoy killing time before I have to hit the books again for cert season. Hopefully some of you guys will check em out and enjoy!


----------



## dieselcat18 (Aug 14, 2016)

Hawken on the PC since 9/18/12....Terrific FPS with mechs....just hope the game survives with the new/newer devs at RLD that took over from ADH about a year and a half ago with all the ups and downs it's experienced over the last several years.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 14, 2016)

Started playing Car Mechanic Simulator 2015 again.
I'm having a problem with disassembling the Front Steering Knuckle of a Maluch, I can't remove it, it's stupid.





Edit: Ok got it, I had to remove 2 small bushings first....


----------



## EzioAs (Aug 14, 2016)

@rtwjunkie I have Last Light, but I'm not going to play it until at least next year or so. I tend to avoid sequels right after I just finished it's prequel and I do my best to avoid the same genre too. I think it's best to switch genres after I complete a game to keep the next game feel a bit fresh.


----------



## Ithanul (Aug 15, 2016)

Finally got around to playing Bioshock Infinite.
So far enjoying it.  Though, I notice the enemies are dumb as rocks and swarm at ya.


----------



## Drone (Aug 15, 2016)

Just started *Sonic and the Black Knight* and there's a boss battle in the very first level?  Well, it wasn't hard


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Aug 16, 2016)

farming for Platinum in Warframe.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 16, 2016)

Playing Albion Online Final beta + No Mans Sky


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 16, 2016)

Sunday i went on the other half account and got her the Flawless raider trophy and then did another hard mode Crota raid for friend on my own account. She is now 1 trophy away like me to platting Destiny and then Destiny can finally go back in corner of the shelves..Also enjoying Monster Hunter Generations on 3DS.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Aug 16, 2016)

this bug has got me in a weird way.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 16, 2016)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> this bug has got me in a weird way.
> View attachment 77928


This Warframe? Looks so different from when i first played the "Beta" version back in the day.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Aug 16, 2016)

@kurosagi01 yep, it is. The game has evolved over the years & it's getting better as update frequency is by the months, regardless of whether it's major or just a small fix.


----------



## Recon-UK (Aug 16, 2016)

Playing Company of Hero's right now.. pretty damn good WWII game.


----------



## EzioAs (Aug 17, 2016)

Installed *Rayman Origins* (it's free on Uplay for the next 30 days) and tried it a little bit. The game is as good as I imagined. I haven't play platforming game in quite some time so it's a very nice change of pace.


----------



## Night (Aug 17, 2016)

Finished Far Cry: Pimal, now it's time to finally try Tomb Raider from 2013, and probably continue with the sequel.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 18, 2016)

Still playing _Kholat_ and it's been a lot of fun so far!  A whole lot of exploration, weird for a survival-horror-ish game to be open world like this.  But yes, it's a very pretty game that really has a lot of tension and atmosphere working toward something unsettling.  It has the notes and all that piece together the story of what happened, and it's proving quite intriguing.  It even throws in a nice mix of scenery and locations, not just pure snow.

To share some sceens 



Spoiler
















Just hit this place and it's pretty awesome









The only complaint is the constant low fps. Looks like everybody has this issue judging from my googling.  It sucks but the game still gets a recommendation from me!




Night said:


> Finished Far Cry: Pimal, now it's time to finally try Tomb Raider from 2013, and probably continue with the sequel.



Funny, I was just thinking of that game as I was playing Kholat.  What's your opinion of the Far Cry Primal?  Good/decent?  How does it compare to FC4?


----------



## Night (Aug 18, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Funny, I was just thinking of that game as I was playing Kholat. What's your opinion of the Far Cry Primal? Good/decent? How does it compare to FC4?



They completely changed the theme and added new features, you still have things like outposts and camps for example. Story isn't too linear and the change of sceenery is welcome. I enjoyed it. Performance wise, game is well optimized with no noticable bugs or glitches, I think I was surprised by the loading times the most, they are extremely fast, and I played it on your usual SATA3 HDD. I personally dig the "new" 10k B.C. theme.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 19, 2016)

Just finished Kholat, and I have to say that I really liked it.  Other than the poor performance and low fps (had to drop settings to low to maintain decent framerate), it was enjoyable for me.  Obviously, gotta like the tense kind of games... looking at you @FordGT90Concept   Thanks again! 

Spoiler below may contain spoilers ...


Spoiler


----------



## Drone (Aug 19, 2016)

@manofthem  there's a better game called Kona

If you haven't played it then check it out


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 19, 2016)

Drone said:


> @manofthem  there's a better game called Kona
> 
> If you haven't played it then check it out



Some reviews I've read by users point out it is vastly an unfinished product yet, and very unrefined. What there is though is decent. It's on my wish list, has been for awhile, for when it gets out of early access.


----------



## Drone (Aug 19, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Some reviews I've read by users point out it is vastly an unfinished product yet, and very unrefined. What there is though is decent. It's on my wish list, has been for awhile, for when it gets out of early access.


That's right it's unoptimized but playable. Unfortunately many indie games on gog are unpolished and suffer from fps drops or crashes but they're interesting and have potential. Then again even aaa games these days are messed up. I'm glad that Layers of Fear and Republique turned up great. System Shock remake should end up well too.




Still playing *Sonic and the Black Knight*. Lol just kicked King Arthur's ass and found out he wasn't the final boss lol. Pretty tough game, boss battles require 100% accurate timing. Normal levels are tough too. Practice practice and more practice.


----------



## EzioAs (Aug 20, 2016)

Played some more *Rayman Origins* today. I've just entered the second world. I hate myself for wanting to get every single achievement in every level in this game. It makes progression much more slower than usual.


----------



## Drone (Aug 20, 2016)

EzioAs said:


> Played some more *Rayman Origins* today. I've just entered the second world. I hate myself for wanting to get every single achievement in every level in this game. It makes progression much more slower than usual.



Never played the series but I wanted to play Rayman Raving Rabbids 1 and 2 on Wii, however those games are way too grotesque and full of madness lol










Dafuq is happening in that game  But this is so original that I'm definitely gonna play this after I complete Sonic series


----------



## EzioAs (Aug 20, 2016)

That is one of the weirdest stuff I've seen in a legit game. You should definitely play it @Drone


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 20, 2016)

Raving Rabbids is awesome.  I think I have all of the Raving Rabbids games on Wii.


----------



## m0nt3 (Aug 20, 2016)

Just Finished STALKER SoC now playing thourgh Clear Sky then off to CoP.


----------



## dieselcat18 (Aug 20, 2016)

Sorry for the excessive photos posted here....But I love this game and I am afraid it may not last on the PC due to all the BS that's been going on over the last several years with developers. There is still hope within the Hawken community that the game will get the things it truly deserves and become the game everyone saw when it was first released over 4 years ago.
If anyone is interested in a unique FPS with mechs that is fast paced (with a somewhat high learning curve) please try it out. Granted the player base is very small on the PC, but it's also now playable on Xbox 1 and PS4 with a much higher player base and that is where the devs are focusing their attention on right now. They have stated that once they feel the game has been better optimized on the console versions, they will then address the needs of Hawken on the PC.
So I feel there is still hope for it to continue and not fade away...There is so much potential here it would be really sad if that did happen.


----------



## Ithanul (Aug 21, 2016)

It kind of reminds me of the old mech online games on the Dreamcast I use to play on my Uncle's Dreamcast.  Those where a blast to play back then.

I think I am almost done with Bioshock Infinite.  I will say this.....I greatly greatly dislike Lady Comstock ghost.  Talk about a pain in the arse to deal with.

Edit:  Finish Bioshock Infinite.  Interesting story line, though still think they did not fully explain some things.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 23, 2016)

Finally finished the story in Rebel Galaxy.  I quite enjoyed it!  You can keep playing the big open sandbox as long as you want, but I have lots of backlog. 

I logged about ten more hours in The Solus Project yesterday.  What an incredible game!  The visuals, the sounds, the incredible immersiveness of feeling like you are trapped on a planet alone....or are you?   It's extremely suspenseful, with this team doing a masterful job at it.


----------



## EzioAs (Aug 23, 2016)

I just spent another 2 hours on  *Rayman Origins*. I try to finish one world per day, so hopefully I can end it before the weekend. That said, the time trials in some of these levels are seriously hard to beat. Sometimes I have to repeat them for about 20-30 times.


----------



## Ithanul (Aug 23, 2016)

Playing Talos Principle after I just finish Pneuma: Breath of Life.  Definitely so far a very nice puzzle game, and first time I came across a game that some deep philosophic stuff in it.


----------



## Toothless (Aug 23, 2016)

Alright so I've still been on Thief and lemme tell you how my ass was about to become a brick laying machine. I absolutely hate horror games and that asylum chapter just about ruined me.

Fish/10 wouldn't sleep again.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 23, 2016)

Ithanul said:


> Finish Bioshock Infinite. Interesting story line, though still think they did not fully explain some things.



If you get the 2 DLC's for Infinite all will be explained, wrapping up all the questions you have from all three games.


----------



## Ithanul (Aug 23, 2016)

Toothless said:


> Alright so I've still been on Thief and lemme tell you how my ass was about to become a brick laying machine. I absolutely hate horror games and that asylum chapter just about ruined me.
> 
> Fish/10 wouldn't sleep again.


Yeah, that part was pretty darn creepy.  Though, it is my favorite part of the game because of that.  Almost felt like I was playing one the darn Amnesia games.
Thankfully not as bad as the second Amensia game.  I never ran around like chicken with head cut off in a game before until that last area.  Though, I still think the invisible water monsters in the first still unnerve me big time.
Of course I want to get Soma and play that.



rtwjunkie said:


> If you get the 2 DLC's for Infinite all will be explained, wrapping up all the questions you have from all three games.


Yeah, I plan to nab those during the Winter sale if they go up for sale.  That of course after I get around to playing the first two.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 23, 2016)

Toothless said:


> Alright so I've still been on Thief and lemme tell you how my ass was about to become a brick laying machine. I absolutely hate horror games and that asylum chapter just about ruined me.



I play horror games, but they do creep me out badly if done well.  That section was one of the best done in Thief.  I had goose bumps more than a few times.  

@Ithanul definitely play at least the first one (Bioshock) before those DLC's or it will too much of a giveaway of the plot of Bioshock.


----------



## Kursah (Aug 23, 2016)

My youngest boy and I are getting into Empyrion - Galactic Survival and Ashes of the Singularity.

Ashes is probably the easiest to setup MP-wise for him since SupCom2. While SupCom2 is fun... Ashes is a riot. The 1.3 patch sped things up and the overall experience for me has been awesome. The game looks better AND gets better FPS...the game speed is faster. AI to me as a casual gamer is very good. This game also runs great on my boy's PC...see Family PC 2 in my sig. 

Ashes is definitely more than a benchmark. The upcoming expansion is going to add more as well. RTS fans...keep this on your radar. No its not SupCom, it doesn't need to be...but it is Ashes and in its own take on the genre is definitely improving and adding complication and more strategy to the mix. 

Empyrion was recently on sale...so I picked up a couple copies...I'm not really the Minecraft type, Rust (in any of its iterations since 2014) and Ark didn't really do it for me...nor did Space Engineers. But this game so far has been pretty damn fun...and while I can quickly tire of grinding...it hasn't struck yet. I'm hoping I can find a survival game that can keep my interest and its looking like sci-fi is the way to go!

Then I am still personally going through the surprisingly good Rodina and the epic destruction and skill testing Brigador. These two are true gems that are genuinely fun to play and have their own uniqueness about them.


----------



## Ithanul (Aug 23, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> I play horror games, but they do creep me out badly if done well.  That section was one of the best done in Thief.  I had goose bumps more than a few times.
> 
> @Ithanul definitely play at least the first one (Bioshock) before those DLC's or it will too much of a giveaway of the plot of Bioshock.


Yeah, I like playing good horrors on occasion.  Reason I want to get Soma later, but after coming across trailers of Scorn.  I can't wait for that one to release considering I am bit of a fan of H.G. Giger's work and it is heavily influenced by his work.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 23, 2016)

Drone said:


> @manofthem  there's a better game called Kona
> 
> If you haven't played it then check it out



I haven't but I will be checking it out now that you mention it, thanks.



rtwjunkie said:


> I play horror games, but they do creep me out badly if done well.  That section was one of the best done in Thief.  I had goose bumps more than a few times.
> 
> @Ithanul definitely play at least the first one (Bioshock) before those DLC's or it will too much of a giveaway of the plot of Bioshock.



I hate that creeped-out feeling in horror games but I can't stop playing them. When I'm playing, I get all creeped-out and tense, anxiety, and I say that I'm going to stop...and then I keep going.

I like the idea of being scared in a bad spot and not being able to fight back. It creates such an anxious situation 



Ithanul said:


> Yeah, I like playing good horrors on occasion.  Reason I want to get Soma later, but after coming across trailers of Scorn.  I can't wait for that one to release considering I am bit of a fan of H.G. Giger's work and it is heavily influenced by his work.



Thanks for the recommendation, going to check it out. I only know Giger from Alien (another favorite of mine) but I can dig it.


----------



## m0nt3 (Aug 24, 2016)

I just finished stalker clear sky and playing through Call of Pripyat now. I plan on Playing Aragami next, its an indeo game but really cool.


----------



## EzioAs (Aug 24, 2016)

Another day, another time spent on *Rayman Origins. 
*






I'm getting close to the end (probably).






Didn't realize this game has boss battle(s?). Not really that challenging to be honest. I would've preferred the normal jump and run, but whatever.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## manofthem (Aug 25, 2016)

Just struck up The Old Blood for a few minutes. I don't have much experience with these Wolfenstein games, but I recall reading that Old Blood takes place before the other one so I opted for it. I hope it turns into fun. Started out just alright, but I didn't play much, does seem like a bit of run and gun. I just need to get into it more but I'm too tired tonight


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 25, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Just struck up The Old Blood for a few minutes. I don't have much experience with these Wolfenstein games, but I recall reading that Old Blood takes place before the other one so I opted for it. I hope it turns into fun. Started out just alright, but I didn't play much, does seem like a bit of run and gun. I just need to get into it more but I'm too tired tonight


10-12h run&gun fun with ok story (if you dont have too high expectations). make sure you continue with new order for the end of the story (again dont set your expectations too high it wont get nobel award ).


----------



## Drone (Aug 25, 2016)

@EzioAs  nice shots 



Trying to get 5 stars in all Sonic and the Black Knight levels. Why is it so hard. Just one mistake and everything's wasted lol












Boss battle against Merlina. Lol she's big and overpowered like all bosses, but Sonic looks great in his golden shiny armor


----------



## EzioAs (Aug 25, 2016)

@Drone you've got some nice shots yourself. I have to say, that game looks really good. Maybe I should consider getting it.



Drone said:


> Trying to get 5 stars in all Sonic and the Black Knight levels. Why is it so hard. Just one mistake and everything's wasted lol



That's the thing about these platforming games. You make one silly mistake and it's all over.


----------



## Drone (Aug 25, 2016)

EzioAs said:


> @Drone you've got some nice shots yourself. I have to say, that game looks really good. Maybe I should consider getting it.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the thing about these platforming games. You make one silly mistake and it's all over.


Haha thanks, I thought I was the only one  I usually have problems with timing, spacing is usually ok. In Sonic 4 Episode 1, I always died in the final boss battle because they give you only one chance to hit Eggman and if you're 1 millisecond late it's over  Lol I remember I was complaining about Prince of Persia games haha I already forgot that. Now they seem so easy after all this Sonic's ordeals.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 26, 2016)

im playing a bit of Forza 6 Apex on Windows 10  max settings on my RX 480 and it looks purdy in DX 12 especially the rain effects


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 26, 2016)

Playing Invisible, Inc.  Kind of stressful but liking it.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 28, 2016)

Still playing Deus Ex: Mankind Divided at 26 hours. Altho a very fun game, it's not managed to block out Obduction, which I'm waiting to start, or The Solus Project, which needs to be finished still.


----------



## EzioAs (Aug 28, 2016)

It took a little bit more than 2 weeks (but the pain in my hands felt more like years of playing ), but I have finally finished *Rayman Origins* including the extra/optional level. The levels in the final world is as difficult as they come. I'm not even sure how many hours I spent just on one level , but that's all over now. 

Now, I'm looking forward to *Overlord*, another game I got as a gift.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 28, 2016)

AlienIsGOD said:


> im playing a bit of Forza 6 Apex on Windows 10  max settings on my RX 480 and it looks purdy in DX 12 especially the rain effects




Looking forward to this one.

2hrs to go


----------



## Kanan (Aug 29, 2016)

I'm playing NFS - No Limits atm, it's a pretty good smartphone game and highly addictive. Atm not really into PC gaming, I have a blockade or something like that I guess. haha


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 29, 2016)

waiting waiting waiting ... eh? 4.8gb @3.3 is not so bad ...

oh well 6:04am i guess i can go do some shopping even tho the shops open at 8:00am ... i have a long road down the mountain and no cars.... sooooo time to go (at last when i will be back Shadwen should be done DL'ing )


bloody hell ... i've found a gem i guess ... favorite game list updated ... (altho i only did the 1st chapter and just started with Shadwen part )

gameplay is fun (a lil' stiff but it helps with the action), scenery is gorgeous (albeit being a bit lavish but it adds to the charm and ambiance ), narration is pleasant and the music .... oh dear the music... (simple and totally fitting)
    

yep the "painted" narration style is ... nice although i should untick subtitle ... the voiceover are clear enough to not need them, i usually enable subs if there is some slang or the voice acting is too fast (which would be the speed of a chipmunk on quadruple expresso)


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 29, 2016)

@GreiverBlade if you like the stealth and quiet killing in there you should think about Styx, if you haven't played it.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 29, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> @GreiverBlade if you like the stealth and quiet killing in there you should think about Styx, if you haven't played it.


well ... not much into quiet killing and stealth (altho i make a point of honor to do only non lethal cloak takedown in Deus Ex: Human Revolution .... dunno why but i am obsessed to kill nobody except the bosses which need to be killed obviously  AND THAT'S NOT BECAUSE THE ACHIEVEMENT IN STEAM!   )

but i will check on Styx
edit ... GOBLIN? WISHLISTED!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 30, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> well ... not much into quiet killing and stealth (altho i make a point of honor to do only non lethal cloak takedown in Deus Ex: Human Revolution .... dunno why but i am obsessed to kill nobody except the bosses which need to be killed obviously  AND THAT'S NOT BECAUSE THE ACHIEVEMENT IN STEAM!   )
> 
> but i will check on Styx
> edit ... GOBLIN? WISHLISTED!


Technically, your goblin doesn't need to kill anyone. It IS possible to play it all non-lethal.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 31, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Technically, your goblin doesn't need to kill anyone. It IS possible to play it all non-lethal.


well that's only in Deus Ex: HR DC ... otherwise i am ... KILL KILL KILL... not much for stealth, but i wanted to play a cloak only playthrough (except before i unlock it ... but still stealth non lethal takedown before it )

i couldn't resist ...  Styx will have to wait a bit 




oh well i know what i will try during my 2pm-4pm break ...


NICEY in fact God Eater Resurrection is the same game as i had on my PSP while Rage Burst is the most recent ... for 48chfs i got the GE2-RB and GE-R altogether on STEAM.... so happy ... now i can finally ditch my PSP (although i mostly played it on my phones on PPSSPP SBS mode in a VR headset with a Moga Pocket controller .... quite fun on a plane trip... a lot of weird look from other passengers  )


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 1, 2016)

Completed Deus Ex: Mankind Divided at exactly 48 hours.

I enjoyed the well written and fun story (especially the side quests), which is the primary reason I play games. I also enjoyed the much improved stealth over HR, and the fact there is only one boss battle. Even that can be easily accomplished without firing a shot if you are enough of an explorer.  There are still multiple ways to accomplish most missions.

I did not enjoy the dumb as shit AI, although I guess that is an improvement over dumb as f#&k AI that opposed you in HR.  I also feel that, unquantifiably, it is lacking a bit of the soul that HR had managed to recreate.

For me, the game ran very well at 59fps, with very high textures, no MSAA, Temporal AA selected, and medium shadows, although cintact shadow hardening was selected. At those settings it was a very good looking game. It used about 4.7GB of VRAM, and combined OS and game, my system used 8.9GB of RAM.

Regarding the "microtransaction". At no place did I ever see where I could spend real money in the game. Every bit of currency was in-game, from either finding it, or selling itens I acquired. I am baffled as to where these transactions are.


----------



## EzioAs (Sep 1, 2016)

@rtwjunkie nice to know you enjoyed it. Hopefully I'll get a new card by the time I decided to buy Deux Ex: MD.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 2, 2016)

Some pics of my favourite cars for you people to enjoy:
http://imgur.com/a/T2xIZ
Playing BF1 beta and GTA Online atm btw.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 2, 2016)

Obduction... Literally played it in one sitting. Can't begin to say enough good things about it. Grabbed The Turing Test to continue on my puzzle fix. Kinda like Portal but the setting has a real Alien Isolation vibe without the Alien.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 2, 2016)

INSTG8R said:


> Obduction... Literally played it in one sitting. Can't begin to say enough good things about it. Grabbed The Turing Test to continue on my puzzle fix. Kinda like Portal but the setting has a real Alien Isolation vibe without the Alien.



The exact same two I just bought! I'm glad to hear they are fun. It's a shame Obduction is that short.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 2, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> The exact same two I just bought! I'm glad to hear they are fun. It's a shame Obduction is that short.



Not that short I just couldn't stop playing it. My problem is trying to get into DX:MD. I keep trying but just not grabbing me...


----------



## lorraine walsh (Sep 2, 2016)

Played Clash of the Clans last night.   Got me a Crystal Trophy.


----------



## Bow (Sep 2, 2016)

iRacing


----------



## Drone (Sep 2, 2016)

Woooooooooooooow! I've just discovered one of the most amazing games in my collection.  I just can't believe it










*Lost in Shadow*, [aka *A Shadow's Tale* in Australia and Europe] is a puzzle platformer.

This is fucking awesome I've just started the game (like always on hardest difficulty) so I have no idea what's next. You play as a shadow and game mechanics is based on that  You can interact only with objects' shadows. For example you can't climb stairs but you can walk on the railing instead:








Another interesting thing: If surface of some object is curved (like rounded tower walls) so is _the main character and the path he takes gets longer/shorter_. Seriously guys who made this game are really good in math, as a scientist I'm impressed:







I'm just 5-6 minutes into the game and I already love this game. Lots of puzzles and tricky places requiring good timing reaction and spacing. Woohoo


----------



## EzioAs (Sep 2, 2016)

@Drone that seems fun, kinda reminds me of Shadow of the Colossus for some reason.

I've been spending some time on *Overlord *but I think I'm going to stop. I just can't get into the game, it's too bland in my opinion and controlling the minions is actually not as fun as I had hoped. It's actually my fault to be honest because I was expecting some sort of a turn based RPG.

I am now installing Remember Me (forgot I even had it in my library). Maybe I'll play it tomorrow. I hope it's a good game because I'm getting very unmotivated in trying games I haven't played because of Overlord (no offense to fans of the game). Afterwards, maybe I'll install RE5 Untold Stories because I haven't played that DLC yet. It would mean a slight step backwards in my plan to finish my whole library.


----------



## Drone (Sep 2, 2016)

@EzioAs 

I agree Shadow of the Colossus, The Ico, NyxQuest: Kindred Spirits, Pandora's Tower and Lost in Shadow all have something in common. They're all completely different games but at the same time they're kinda related. Design, towers and temples with columns, blurry effects under direct sunlight, dust and color scheme .. it all creates some awesome atmosphere, plus all these games have plots based on sorrow/despair/love. Seriously the more deep games like this are there the better.

RE5 untold stories are boring. Back in the day when it was xbox exclusive I thought "wish they release it for all platforms" but when I finally played it on pc I realized that I wouldn't have missed anything if they hadn't released it because it's really forgettable. My opinion of course, maybe you're gonna really like this I dunno


----------



## EzioAs (Sep 2, 2016)

@Drone Let's see how it goes. I have high hopes in it because RE hasn't really disappointed me so far (except for the spin-off games and the teaser for RE7).


----------



## PainfulByte (Sep 3, 2016)

I'm getting back into Elite : Dangerous, I've been on a 8-month hiatus from the game and I'm getting to know some of the new features. Still don't know how to make money. I'm trying out one of them community goals right now, hauling some gold towards LHS133. I'll see how this goes...

I'm also spending sometime in TW: Warhammer. I just love that universe. It's pretty fun so far although the last update seems to have screwed my savegames. Ah well.


----------



## EzioAs (Sep 3, 2016)

I'm currently playing *Remember Me. *I must say, I was pleasantly surprised at this game. It's sort of a mixture of Batman Arkham combat and Prince of Persia platforming (though far less challenging) which results in an interesting game. The game is fast-paced, combat is quite challenging (at Hard mode), story seems interesting enough and the voice acting is quite good. I really should've started playing this last week!


----------



## Drone (Sep 3, 2016)

I'm on the 37th floor and things got extremely psychedelic. Enemies are shadows too and now when Sun's lower _enemies got bigger because their shadows stretched_. Puzzles got bizarre because 2D and 3D geometry now mixed. Whoever designed this is genius. Perspectives, shadows/projections and mechanics are extremely accurate which makes this game really tough. I've done a lot exploration and collected 37% of hidden memories to find out what's happening.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Sep 3, 2016)

playing Starfox Adventures via the popular Dolphin Emulator. Backlogs are piling up... *sigh* next: getting all the newest Primed sets in Warframe.


----------



## Frick (Sep 3, 2016)

Stellaris is €31 on Steam, took the plunge. Kinda like it so far, but ... it seems kinda empty to me. And clunky.

EDIT: Ok so I haven't left the chair since I installed it, six hours ago according to Steam. I uhh. Yeah.

The biggest dissapointment is that they haven't resolved the performance issues, and I do believe it's the same ol' Clausewitz engine. Meaning single threaded and zero GPU work, and maxing out at about 1GB of RAM. And the game micropauses like crazy, especially when there's stuff happening on the screen. Yaay progress.

The game seems nice so far though. Not as overwhelming as their earlier titles, and part of me am very dissapointed in that. You mean I don't have to play like a dozen hours just to grasp the concepts? Coherent tutorial stuff?  I actually almost feels over-simplified, partly anyway. There's no hidden stuff anywhere. No sliders to adjust, no ethereal concepts deeply affecting the gameplay without explaining it. I've only grasped the surface though, there are signs I can genetically modify the species. That is always likeable.

Anyway I started out as humans, boring but familiar. The first civilization I encountered were hardcore pacifists, which I was as well. Then I encountered a hardcore religious civilization that wiped both of us out with zero effort. I kinda miss Spain.

For the uninitiated Spain is a great starter country in like all Europa Universalis games. You don't have any close serious rivals and can just cautiously explore the game as you like; you have the land to support a huge army and the shores to support a huge navy and you can fight in Africa and Europe, or you can focus on trade and colonization. So it's an excellent starter country. Austria too, if you want the intricacies of the Holy Roman Empire, and build up for the inevitable clash with France of course. You cannot play as France.


----------



## EzioAs (Sep 4, 2016)

I've finished *Remember Me *just now. Steam logged my playtime at 8.3 hours, but my PC did go offline for about 30-40 minutes so total playtime should be about 9 hours. It's about what I'd expect from a game like this which is good because now I can start another game.

About the game itself, I can say that it's a great game, probably a little bit underrated (at least I haven't heard of it much). The combat isn't as deep as Batman Arkham games but it's close and in my opinion, significantly harder. In fact, at some areas, the difficulty is about equal to Prince of Persia: Sands of Time elevator fight which I had a hard time to win. Boss fights are very difficult but the game creates a checkpoint every time the Boss HP went down by a bar so it's good that you don't have to repeat the battle from the beginning, but it makes winning the fight feels somewhat cheap. I do wish the game would have some more creative and more challenging platforming. It's there, but it's not expanded enough. Story and narrative is superb though. Maybe not to everyone's liking but I definitely love it. The soundtracks are nothing that can be said unique but they fit the scenes very well. Overall, I really enjoyed this game and I am definitely looking forward to buying Dontnod's Life is Strange in the future.


----------



## Frick (Sep 4, 2016)

Reading Stellaris dev diaries. Mini content DLC already on the way, I can feel the echo in my wallet.


----------



## hat (Sep 4, 2016)

Trying out Stalkersoup. It seems... strange. I was given a "weapon" called The Finger. When I "attack" with the "weapon", my character simply flips the middle finger, turning any previously neutral characters into hostile ones who wish to shoot me squarely in the face.

I haven't gotten very far... but I dislike the UI. It's really small, and hard for me to read the text.


----------



## Cvrk (Sep 4, 2016)

Guild Wars 2. It's free. Not all of it, but mostly.
Almost, so close...almost payed 100 euros for this.When you give the money, you play. Mostly cuz you invested. So your brain is set to automatically consume what you purchased. But that can only last for so long.

Managed lvl 20 in a day. Human rogue. By far...by 231 kilometers the best mmorpg ever played. Tera Online had amazing combat system. This can not be compared , it's something else, different, amazing even . There is a story. An actual story. Not Mass Effect or Dragon Age kinda story, but hey it's an mmo.
If your afk, upon return you actually gain level up. The world is alive, there is always something happening around you. It takes you by surprise. I've only experienced the game for a single day! Still this has the feel of amazing quality. Worth if you are looking for the best mmorpg out there.

However, i was not. I just wanted to see this game, and now without paying i had a chance.
I just don't have the patience.

P.S. : One more thing , why is it so good. I did not feel the grind. Yeah only lvl 20...maybe lvl 80 would be different. However the game is so smooth. It takes you on a journey. And i never felt this with any other mmorpg.
I do believe there is farming ONLY if you want to be super competitive. Buy the game if you want 2-3 months of story telling, alive world with leveling. Don't get competitive ,sit back, lvl and enjoy.
As a gamer i found myself at times needing to level up (not in that mood anymore) however, there is little to nothing out there worth it. Guild Wars 2 is the exception.


----------



## GamerGuy (Sep 4, 2016)

Just bought CoD, CoD UO and CoD 4 MW at one go. I have the discs somewhere but figured it'd be more convenient to have them on Steam. Been playing CoD, got to the start other Russian campaign, also playing MW..... I've forgotten how fun these games are.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 4, 2016)

Remember Me memory hacking was actually the inspiration for Life Is Strange.


----------



## Hockster (Sep 4, 2016)

Muddling my way through Witcher 3. Not a huge fan of the lack of responsiveness on character control. Geralt moves like he's 600 pounds. But the game itself is pretty good. Biggest pet peeve is the stupid number of loading screens to suffer through.


----------



## Beastie (Sep 4, 2016)

Just bought Automobilista. After a little adjustment of the control settings I'm getting to grips with the handling (was scared it would be unplayable without a wheel, I'm using xbox360 controller).

Makes a good juxtaposition with Project Cars. I'll make no bones the graphics are laughable by comparison but the handling is better IMO.

I'll have to get up to speed and give it a go online.


----------



## Ithanul (Sep 5, 2016)

Almost think I am about done with Talos Principle.  Have to say, some of the puzzles really make you think on a few occasions or look at a problem by a different direction.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 5, 2016)

I'm all over the place but I finally grabbed Wolfenstein Old Blood as I really enjoyed New Order. So far so good!


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Sep 5, 2016)

got myself a few new prime weapons in Warframe & some skins.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 5, 2016)

Currently playing Bravely Second on 3DS properlyish while i was away on vacation,need get back onto Monster hunter train and recently started Homefront The revolution on PS4,the patch has definitely made it playable and so far i am liking the experience.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 5, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> Currently playing Bravely Second on 3DS properlyish while i was away on vacation,need get back onto Monster hunter train and recently started Homefront The revolution on PS4,the patch has definitely made it playable and so far i am liking the experience.



Thanks for reminding me about Homefront. I had sorta shelved it because at release it was pretty rough.


----------



## Cvrk (Sep 5, 2016)

INSTG8R said:


> I'm all over the place but I finally grabbed Wolfenstein Old Blood


"all over the place" is the only way to play Old Blood. Loved it, until the final mission. New Order was a such a bad game for me. Old Blood is before the events of Return to Castel (or so i think)....you will see in the final cutscene. Witch means only one thing: the very best is yet to come!


----------



## AsRock (Sep 5, 2016)

PainfulByte said:


> I'm getting back into Elite : Dangerous, I've been on a 8-month hiatus from the game and I'm getting to know some of the new features. Still don't know how to make money. I'm trying out one of them community goals right now, hauling some gold towards LHS133. I'll see how this goes...
> 
> I'm also spending sometime in TW: Warhammer. I just love that universe. It's pretty fun so far although the last update seems to have screwed my savegames. Ah well.



Keep exploring and collecting data, run in eco mode for max jumps and make sure you have a fuel scoop, leave civilization, then it just about exploring and collecting data until a CG exploring one pops up and cash in.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 6, 2016)

Anyone with PS4 tried Nioh demo? A lot of critics comparing it to Soul series but after trying the demo myself it feels more like Ninja gaiden pace mixed with stamina bar similar to Soul series and using items. Difficulty again in my opinion is a mixture between Ninja gaiden and Souls..may have to pick this game up,the gameplay is fun and refreshing as its got the faster pace action similar to NG.
Edit:
Just realised its being developed by Team Ninja..no wonder it feels more Ninja Gaiden.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 6, 2016)

Now that I finished Deus Ex: Mankind Divided I am back at The Solus Project.

Who knew this would slowly and and in subtle ways morph from a space survival adventure game to a gentle survival horror game?  Not me, that's for sure!

The sounds in the game are incredible, contributing perfectly to the atmosphere. That plus the way clues and discoveries happen, there has become, in the post 20 hour mark, a general sense of dread, although still coupled with an excitement of discovery and brain-teasing puzzles. I've almost forgotten the survival elements, LOL. I still need to go through screenshots to find a few.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 6, 2016)

Adding some screenies of The Solus Project.



























You realize within first half hour of play, you are not the first species to have been on Solus.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 6, 2016)

Wow that is pretty! Looking it up now! Quick Q tho. Worth grabbing with "The Ball"?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 6, 2016)

Spoiler: Spoiler: Look at your own risk



Here I thought I was fucked.





A few seconds later I was positive.

















The planet in The Solus Project is unstable in many ways: tornadoes, extreme lightning, earthquakes, tremendous heat during the day, deep cold at night, meteor showers, and food is available but scarce.  Thankfully, water is abundant.












weeping angels from Dr. Who, anyone?


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 6, 2016)

Bought it...Invert Look isn't working....I am disappoint...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 6, 2016)

INSTG8R said:


> Bought it...Invert Look isn't working....I am disappoint...



Nice!  No one can accuse you of not making a decision quickly.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 6, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Nice!  No one can accuse you of not making a decision quickly.


 I am just such a game hoarder... It's a disease...I have 333 games and counting on Steam alone...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 6, 2016)

Completed The Solus Project. Highly original and gripping, but was a little disappointed in the ending. Ok, the ending was the way it is based on all the clues you pieced together in game, and based on that it makes sense, and you know what happens next....I just wanted it spelled out.

One area this game truly excelled at is sound. Not only is the music a perfect mood and emotion tool, it, along with strange things happening, really heightens your unease or dread. Also, ambient sounds feel directional, accurate, and perfect in always making you feel where you are is real. So, the real star is the sound!


----------



## Drone (Sep 9, 2016)

Playing *Lost in Shadow* for 2 hours a day (for more than a week so I bet it's 17-18 hours in total by now) and I'm only 50% through  Lol I had no idea that the game has more than 100 levels. Toughest puzzles ever, creepy enemies and soundtrack that always sends chill down my spine. Haha playing it in the dark room at night with headphones on is the way to go:

Atm in the Dark Tower:






Warped dimensions create some cool visual effects with lots of blur and distortions. Game mechanics itself depends on refraction and diffraction of light. Sometimes lights and shadows are interchanged and it's hard to focus on puzzle solving, enemy dodging and avoiding deadly traps.






Main character and environment can turn to 3D which makes everything completely different. Seriously, this it the most physically and geometrically accurate game ever. Lost in Shadow truly synthesizes science and art.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 11, 2016)

Final Fantasy V (Steam), haven't played that in a loooooong time! I consider myself as some kind of a FF veteran since started playing the series in the 90's, and for me, that is one of the hardest games on the series. And once again, controls with the Xbox 360 gamepad is somewhere near perfect.


----------



## EzioAs (Sep 12, 2016)

9700 Pro said:


> Final Fantasy V (Steam), haven't played that in a loooooong time! I consider myself as some kind of a FF veteran since started playing the series in the 90's, and for me, that is one of the hardest games on the series. And once again, controls with the Xbox 360 gamepad is somewhere near perfect.



I love FFV (played the GBA version). Some people may hate the job system for being a bit too grinding but I love it. I remember it being quite difficult as well especially near the end. It's too bad that older FF titles are region restricted on Steam, otherwise, I would've bought and played III, IV and VI.


----------



## lorraine walsh (Sep 12, 2016)

Kentucky Route Zero act IV, which actually means I'll be replaying all of Kentucky Route Zero.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 12, 2016)

EzioAs said:


> I love FFV (played the GBA version). Some people may hate the job system for being a bit too grinding but I love it. I remember it being quite difficult as well especially near the end. It's too bad that older FF titles are region restricted on Steam, otherwise, I would've bought and played III, IV and VI.


You would like the brave series on 3DS if you haven't played it.
Installed Witcher 2 on Saturday to give it a go to see what the "big" deal is and i can sort of understand it now,the gameplay is addicting..i should probably start with the 1st game but i don't think i would like to deal with the blocky gameplay.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 12, 2016)

I've been jumping between a lot of games from Bad Rats to Sanctum 2.


----------



## EzioAs (Sep 12, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> You would like the brave series on 3DS if you haven't played it.



Too bad I don't have a 3DS. I'm not familiar with the Brave series. Is it a game based on the Disney movie?



FordGT90Concept said:


> I've been jumping between a lot of games from Bad Rats to Sanctum 2.



I never got into Sanctum 2. Tried it for about an hour but it just doesn't strike me as good as the first one. If you've played the first one, do you think Sanctum 2 is better once you've spent more time on it?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 12, 2016)

EzioAs said:


> Too bad I don't have a 3DS. I'm not familiar with the Brave series. Is it a game based on the Disney movie?



No its not based on the Disney movie haha its got the classic JRPG  Final Fantasy gameplay with job system and a bit of a twist to make it different. The game was developed by Square-enix and id highly recommend it if you ever considered getting a 3DS somepoint,even a used 1st gen dropped in price a lot these days.
Bravely Default and then Bravely Second which i am currently playing at very slow pace,took me 20 hours just to finish prologue and chapter 1.


----------



## EzioAs (Sep 12, 2016)

@kurosagi01 it does look pretty interesting and the 3DS (and DS) does have some RPGs I've been meaning to try. I'll have to look further for a used 3DS though. A new one costs about as much as a GTX 1060 and no offense to the console, but I've been meaning to replace my GPU for quite some time now.


----------



## Guitar (Sep 12, 2016)

I've been trying to get into Overwatch because I stopped playing CS:GO, but I personally don't think it is a very good game.
I have been grinding Rocket League as usual.
Since I can't play Battlefield One until release now that the beta is over, I've gotta find something else. I might continue to fuck around with Overwatch to try and at least get my money's worth (I have probably 8 hours or so total in it so far)...maybe try to get a squad of friends to play with because then it might actually be better.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 12, 2016)

EzioAs said:


> I never got into Sanctum 2. Tried it for about an hour but it just doesn't strike me as good as the first one. If you've played the first one, do you think Sanctum 2 is better once you've spent more time on it?


I'm the opposite: love Sanctum 2 but can't get into Sanctum.  The reason: Sanctum 2 has progression.  That's really what drives me to keep playing it because there's several towers yet to unlock and over a dozen perks.  The DLC though is nuts (they added buffer units).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 14, 2016)

Got all achievements in Regency Solitaire (beating it on hard was the worst)  and Super Sanctum TD (10,000 kills was the worst).  I got two achievements in Payday 2 that was I was aware of when I started playing it years ago but deemed too difficult to bother getting ("I Ain't Got Time to Bleed" and "The Man With the Golden Gun").

I think I'm going to play through Divinity: Original Sin Enhanced Edition next and that will probably keep me busy for days.  I'm really feeling the itch to replay Witcher 3 and Watch Dogs (ha, that's a heist in Payday 2--pretty sure the heist predates the game) though.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Sep 16, 2016)

playing The CREW. got it for free since Ubisoft is giving it away FOC for a whole month till next rotation.


----------



## NDown (Sep 16, 2016)

Just finished Doom on Nightmare difficulty, a pretty rad experience but i fucking hate that eyeballs demon and mancubus

Thank god for the Gauss Cannon

the Solus Project is kinda intriguing but rtwjunkie's last screenshot kinda makes me stay away from it lol

Honestly dont know what to play now, Nier:Automata is the only game i've been looking for in the upcoming years

Hope it doesn't disappoint when it finally comes out


----------



## okidna (Sep 16, 2016)

Been playing EVERSPACE in the last 2 days. It's still in early access but the game is challenging and fun, also visually stunning. If you like arcade space shooter and roguelite gameplay then check this game out.

Screenshots here : http://steamcommunity.com/id/okidna/screenshots/?appid=396750


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Sep 16, 2016)

I have been addicted to Grim Dawn lately. Was part of the Alpha/Beta contributors and gave up on it due to lacking content. 
Came back to it due to an expansion pack release call "The Crucible" and wow it is really good now. POE/Diablo III/Sacred Level of good. They have really made this game into a finished product with a ton of character optimization.


----------



## 64K (Sep 17, 2016)

Just finished another playthrough of Half Life 2. Damn that game is fun! Cool weapons and very good AI. 
12 years old but still very much playable.


----------



## Frick (Sep 17, 2016)

@FordGT90Concept I think you should dive into the wonderful world of Paradox gramd strategy titles. Or Dwarf Fortress and Aurora. Something you really can sink time into.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 18, 2016)

Paradox scares me (except for Cities).

I'm liking Divinity: Original Sin but in the first 5 hours, I really didn't.  It struck me as too RPG with not enough story. 38 hours later, I know I'm gonna finish this game and I might even replay it.


----------



## EzioAs (Sep 18, 2016)

Today, I finally played and completed *Resident Evil 5: Untold Stories* (Desperate Escape and Lost in Nightmares). To be honest, I could've completed them earlier but I knew once I replay RE5 it's going to make me want to replay the entire game again. About the DLC, Desperate Escape was pretty good (and brutal), which makes me think it's perfect co-op play. As for Lost in Nightmares, it's a bit of a letdown. It's too short, too simplistic and feels somewhat empty. 

The next game I'm going play will be Batman Arkham Knight (just bought it two days ago). I'm really looking forward to this one since I love every Batman Arkham games so far. Hopefully, my PC can run it without major issues.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Sep 18, 2016)

Got myself a Circuit spec Nissan Skyline R34 in The CREW. Best car for Faction Missions IMO.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 18, 2016)

Wow that modification almost not feasible it's a R34. Nice it still has the typical Nissan nismo color on it.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 19, 2016)

Well, what I tried to play, and would be playing is Wolfenstein(2009).  I got it for nostalgia reasons, and actually found a new retail copy (retail copy is only way to obtain it) that did not require me to hand over my retirement funds.

4 hours later and frustrated as hell. It will not start. Oh well, I know what my project this week is after work every day.


----------



## 64K (Sep 19, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Well, what I tried to play, and would be playing is Wolfenstein(2009).  I got it for nostalgia reasons, and actually found a new retail copy (retail copy is only way to obtain it) that did not require me to hand over my retirement funds.
> 
> 4 hours later and frustrated as hell. It will not start. Oh well, I know what my project this week is after work every day.



I think it was available on Steam for a while but the publisher pulled it off for some reason. I had the disk and played it on an XP rig a few times but couldn't even get it to install properly on my Win 7 rig. It's not a big loss though if you don't get it working.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 19, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Well, what I tried to play, and would be playing is Wolfenstein(2009).  I got it for nostalgia reasons, and actually found a new retail copy (retail copy is only way to obtain it) that did not require me to hand over my retirement funds.
> 
> 4 hours later and frustrated as hell. It will not start. Oh well, I know what my project this week is after work every day.


Use a virtual os to run it if it doesnt work like with VMware.


----------



## ViperXTR (Sep 19, 2016)

hardly playing these days due to busy schedule, but if got the chance, an old game named Emperor: Rise of the Middle Kingdoms


----------



## Kursah (Sep 19, 2016)

Just picked up a Steam copy of CoD4...and damn I forgot how fun that game was. No FPS MP title has done it for me like that and BF BC2 did! Going to play through the SP story again, probably done that a dozen times lol.

Beyond that, working on gaining favor between Sothis and Ceos in Elite Dangerous...


----------



## Kanan (Sep 19, 2016)

Bad company 2 was really great yeah.. I loved sniping in that game. Bam longrange marksman headshot.


----------



## lorraine walsh (Sep 19, 2016)

Most of my weekend will be spent playing No Man's Sky


----------



## Drone (Sep 19, 2016)

Looooooool I've never played Dynasty/Samurai Warriors series. Just started Samurai Warriors 3 and I was like "pffft it's piece of cake let's rock" and chose the hardest difficulty.  Pressed start game and .. 3 minutes later got my character's ass kicked, ahaha this game literally has zillion on-screen enemies. I should've known better. It's one of those "me against the world" games. Seriosuly how on Earth am I supposed to beat centillion enemies


----------



## 64K (Sep 19, 2016)

Kursah said:


> Just picked up a Steam copy of CoD4...and damn I forgot how fun that game was. No FPS MP title has done it for me like that and BF BC2 did! Going to play through the SP story again, probably done that a dozen times lol.
> 
> Beyond that, working on gaining favor between Sothis and Ceos in Elite Dangerous...



Yeah, the first Modern Warfare is a very fun game and I still replay it sometimes. You've probably heard that Activision is going to release a remastered version for people that pre order Infinite Warfare. I never pre order and won't pay for the legacy version that has the remaster with it but there is some talk that they might sell the remaster as a standalone game. If it's done well and no more than $5 on a sale then I might pick it up one day.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 20, 2016)

My list of games i'm currently playing now..
-Pro evolution soccer 2017
-Monster Hunter Generations
-Witcher 2
-Bravely Second
-Homefront The revolution
I'm going to need set myself a schedule to try finish these.Or at least few of them before Mafia 3.


----------



## EzioAs (Sep 20, 2016)

Na na na na na na na na na na na na na na na na BATMAAAN !! 











I've been spending some time on *Batman Arkham Knight. *Just some quick thoughts I wanted to share: 

a) I think this game is gorgeous even on low settings.
b) I'm surprised my PC can actually run this game quite fluently. After reading the poor reviews on Steam, I was expecting something far worse.
c) The Batmobile is super ridiculous and awesome!!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 20, 2016)

EzioAs said:


> a) I think this game is gorgeous even on low settings.
> b) I'm surprised my PC can actually run this game quite fluently. After reading the poor reviews on Steam, I was expecting something far worse.
> c) The Batmobile is super ridiculous and awesome!!



Yes to all!  The game has been largely fixed and DOES look and play great!  Unfortunately, most people won't know this because they heard all the bad press for awhile.  Many will not give it a chance now.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 20, 2016)

EzioAs said:


> Na na na na na na na na na na na na na na na na BATMAAAN !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The game was supposed to be patched up but some people claim its still broken game. I pre-ordered the game through CDkeys i think because it was cheap,haven't even installed it because some people still reported it still broken even after patched. I might buy the game on PS4 to play it instead if its more stable.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 20, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> The game was supposed to be patched up but some people claim its still broken game. I pre-ordered the game through CDkeys i think because it was cheap,haven't even installed it because some people still reported it still broken even after patched. I might buy the game on PS4 to play it instead if its more stable.



And you just made my point from my previous post.  Despite it being stable, looking and playing great, you are still under the impression it is broken.  Not a slam on you, sir, I'm just using you to illustrate just how strong bad press can be on a game's success.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 20, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> And you just made my point from my previous post.  Despite it being stable, looking and playing great, you are still under the impression it is broken.  Not a slam on you, sir, I'm just using you to illustrate just how strong bad press can be on a game's success.


I posted it as soon as you posted yours lol,now if it is stable and plays great then thats fantastic. Although im not using the press as my after impression of the game,i was only going by what people have experienced after the game was patched and being reported still broken thats all. If its not broken and playable then i take back what i said and give the game a go somepoint.


----------



## EzioAs (Sep 20, 2016)

@rtwjunkie I saw your profile on the game scoreboard or something. Have you finished the game?

@kurosagi01 I can't say much about bugs yet since I've only spent like 2 hours in the game though I haven't found any. I think if you have anything above my PC specs, you'll be satisfied already, but if you're willing to spend slightly more money (PS4 version seems to cost a bit more) and play hassle-free, it makes perfect sense too.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 20, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> I posted it as soon as you posted yours lol,now if it is stable and plays great then thats fantastic. Although im not using the press as my after impression of the game,i was only going by what people have experienced after the game was patched and being reported still broken thats all. If its not broken and playable then i take back what i said and give the game a go somepoint.



LOL, unfortunately it is a problem all games with a lot of launch problems have.  Even if completely fixed later, if completely broken when released they end up in the bargain bin quickly, with very few people actually playing them.


----------



## Palutena (Sep 20, 2016)

Drone said:


> That's right it's unoptimized but playable. Unfortunately many indie games on gog are unpolished and suffer from fps drops or crashes but they're interesting and have potential. Then again even aaa games these days are messed up. I'm glad that Layers of Fear and Republique turned up great. System Shock remake should end up well too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah this game is really hard, i tried it and rage after the first boss


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 20, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> LOL, unfortunately it is a problem all games with a lot of launch problems have.  Even if completely fixed later, if completely broken when released they end up in the bargain bin quickly, with very few people actually playing them.


Ha i blame today's gaming community and sadly i am part of it too with companies using "pre-order" schemes to sucker people to buy the game on day 1 because of special collectable goodies which i think is still worth it if you are fully interested or "false" in-game extra contents/DLC. Which was probably taken off the game and stored on separate part of the game for you to unlock later buy paying more or bought on day 1. 
Companies not listening to their development team and pushing games out the door on schedule and possibly being cheap and not having separate testing team or something to intentionally test the game until it breaks. They just let us do it while they already got their sales since it would work out cheaper right? Gone on a bit of a rant but i just hate how games are being published now,credits to development team for developing awesome games,blame media,publishers and us consumers for wanting less now because of marketing strategies.


----------



## Palutena (Sep 20, 2016)

Been recently playing a game on Steam called SpeedRunners. I find it really addiciting personally and can't stop playing it.
Clash Royale as my main mobile game. 
No Mans Sky, CS:GO, Trove, Warframe and just random games i find fun


----------



## Palutena (Sep 20, 2016)

EzioAs said:


> Today, I finally played and completed *Resident Evil 5: Untold Stories* (Desperate Escape and Lost in Nightmares). To be honest, I could've completed them earlier but I knew once I replay RE5 it's going to make me want to replay the entire game again. About the DLC, Desperate Escape was pretty good (and brutal), which makes me think it's perfect co-op play. As for Lost in Nightmares, it's a bit of a letdown. It's too short, too simplistic and feels somewhat empty.
> 
> The next game I'm going play will be Batman Arkham Knight (just bought it two days ago). I'm really looking forward to this one since I love every Batman Arkham games so far. Hopefully, my PC can run it without major issues.


Do you like RE6?


----------



## EzioAs (Sep 20, 2016)

Palutena said:


> Do you like RE6?



Like it? I LOVE IT!! Every time I uninstalled the game, I always came back installing it a couple months later. The action you can do in RE6 is better than RE5 but I like RE5's inventory, weapon upgrade and more realistic partner better.


----------



## Palutena (Sep 20, 2016)

Do you think there will be RE7 in the future?

Update: Did some quick research and it is confirmed


----------



## EzioAs (Sep 20, 2016)

It's already announced, right? Though I'm not exactly stoked by it since it seems like it's a copy of Outlast than an RE game based on the teaser.


----------



## 64K (Sep 20, 2016)

Palutena said:


> Do you think there will be RE7 in the future?



It's been announced and probably will be released first part on next year.


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 20, 2016)

RE7 is set for Jan 24th 2017.


----------



## EzioAs (Sep 20, 2016)

@Recon-UK Really? I didn't realize. That's a very special day


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 20, 2016)

I was thinking more of The Evil Within in first person judging by the latest gameplay footages of RE7.


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 20, 2016)

F.E.A.R but i have 17FPS so i am about to try disabling HID or something apparently that fixes it.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 20, 2016)

I've been playing Bioshock Remastered, and despite the many hiccups. I've been enjoying it very much. I'm actually into the game, into the story, and paying attention.

I was playing Wolfenstein New Order, and it didn't grab me like Bioshock just did. I played Old Blood and it was alright, finished it; started New Order right after and it felt like the other one but didn't grab me. I let that sit for a while and hit up Bioshock. I'm hoping to play through this game and then maybe even start up Bioshock 2.


----------



## 64K (Sep 20, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> F.E.A.R but i have 17FPS so i am about to try disabling HID or something apparently that fixes it.



You should be doing a lot better than that with your 670 on FEAR.


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 20, 2016)

64K said:


> You should be doing a lot better than that with your 670 on FEAR.



It's a Logitech HID bug.

I run a Logitech G302 mouse so makes sense.

My thread. http://steamcommunity.com/app/21090/discussions/0/343786746016732152/


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Sep 21, 2016)

Current list of games that needs to be dealt with for now: Warframe, The CREW, Grand Theft Auto 5 & Megadimension Neptunia VII. Side note, my old trusty XBOX360 controller has given up on me after 4 years of use. Time to get the spanky new XBOX One controller. More screenshots of The CREW will be posted.


----------



## EzioAs (Sep 21, 2016)

@Tsukiyomi91 which version of the Xbox One controller are you getting? I wanted to get the the custom design from https://xboxdesignlab.xbox.com/ but they don't ship outside US, I believe and from what I've seen, the Xbox One S controller isn't sold separately. The reason I wanted either one of those two is because they are better built than the regular version.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 21, 2016)

EzioAs said:


> @rtwjunkie I saw your profile on the game scoreboard or something. Have you finished the game



Nope, still only about 2.5 hours in.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 21, 2016)

Solitaire.  Not kidding.  And Freecell.  Total junkie.  Great to fill 5 or 10 minutes here and there.  Too often running the kids around or trying to get shtuff done.  Otherwise, if I'm lucky I'll stay up way too late and play Doom team deathmatch


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Sep 21, 2016)

@EzioAs just the standard version would do... no need those fancy ones for now.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Sep 21, 2016)

played and finished Darksiders 1 and am now playing the 2nd one. Had forgotten how big the game is levels/maps are huge compared to the 1st one and the music is far more epic as well. Have to say for a completionist it's a bit of a nightmare though since most secrets can't be gotten to with the first run through an area, or even the second or third sometimes. Once you have all the doodads you can go back to each level and map and finish everything but that was one thing in Darksiders 1, in 2 that's a daunting task to say the least.


----------



## Drone (Sep 22, 2016)

Now I really understand that playing Samurai Warriors 3 on hardest difficulty wasn't a bright idea, but I'm not gonna give up! Why didn't I ever play this series?!


----------



## gupsterg (Sep 24, 2016)

Enjoying Bioshock remastered edition, never played the originals, now I'm thinking why ever not! .


----------



## verycharbroiled (Sep 24, 2016)

Mad Max. Big fan of the Max Max original and remake movies plus The Road Warrior.


----------



## 64K (Sep 24, 2016)

gupsterg said:


> Enjoying Bioshock remastered edition, never played the originals, now I'm thinking why ever not! .



That's the good thing about all these remasters that keep coming. There are probably quite a few that either missed the game years ago or are new to gaming and probably wouldn't want to pick up a 9 year old game and play it otherwise. imo Bioshock 1 ranks as a must play and one of the best games from the 2000's.


----------



## Frick (Sep 24, 2016)

64K said:


> That's the good thing about all these remasters that keep coming. There are probably quite a few that either missed the game years ago or are new to gaming and probably wouldn't want to pick up a 9 year old game and play it otherwise. imo Bioshock 1 ranks as a must play and one of the best games from the 2000's.



Missed it? It was the most overrated game that year. It still looks pretty good even. It definitely was in no need at all of a remaster.

You know games that needs remastering? Jedi Knight.


----------



## 64K (Sep 24, 2016)

Frick said:


> Missed it? It was the most overrated game that year. It still looks pretty good even. It definitely was in no need at all of a remaster.
> 
> You know games that needs remastering? Jedi Knight.



I would like to see that too and quite a few other great games like Unreal 1, Return to Castle Wolfenstein, Deus Ex 1, Max Payne 1 and 2 and a lot of others. I'm hoping that some publishers are going to keep the remasters coming even if they charge a little for them. Even Activision is putting out a remaster of Cod 4 but for now it's only part of the high priced Infinite Warfare Legacy edition preorder.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 24, 2016)

Bought myself a Lancia Delta S4 yesterday....


----------



## gupsterg (Sep 24, 2016)

Yeah, I'm in the category that wanted Bioshock when it was out, but had other games I was playing so never bought it. Few months back when looking for games with in-game benches, I noted Bioshock Infinite had one; the triple pack came up on promo so I grabbed it. Then when the remasters were announced I thought I'll wait on playing them until they're available.

IMO it has the right balance of game "aspects" to make it good. I quite enjoy horror movies/TV shows, due to liking being made to go . The game to me really pulls that off well, when the lights go out in certain sections I get that sudden rush +  and wonderment what's gonna happen next!

The art deco style game environment with lighting, smoke, etc effects is emotive, oozing brooding dark macabre. I usually have gaming sessions in the evening, with low lighting in the room, then as I use headphones I'm finding I really do get sucked into the game environment. I don't know much about VR or looked into it, to me this seems like a perfect title to be remade for that tech if required and I'd wanna play it again.

Max Payne I couldn't put it down until I completed it, got that when it was newish. Besides the gameplay I really liked the artistic cut scenes, the narration delivered by gritty voice over was perfect; MP was just so . Few months back bought the rest of them as a bundle on promo. Not had a chance to play them but only fired them up for a sneak peek. MP2 looks pretty good to me still.


----------



## 64K (Sep 24, 2016)

gupsterg said:


> Yeah, I'm in the category that wanted Bioshock when it was out, but had other games I was playing so never bought it. Few months back when looking for games with in-game benches, I noted Bioshock Infinite had one; the triple pack came up on promo so I grabbed it. Then when the remasters were announced I thought I'll wait on playing them until they're available.
> 
> IMO it has the right balance of game "aspects" to make it good. I quite enjoy horror movies/TV shows, due to liking being made to go . The game to me really pulls that off well, when the lights go out in certain sections I get that sudden rush +  and wonderment what's gonna happen next!
> 
> ...



You and rtwjunkie have a knack for describing a game very well. You guys should post more describing games. I wish I had that ability to share my experience like you guys do.


----------



## pathrunner (Sep 25, 2016)

Started playing Borderlands 2.  Steam had the full collection on sale for 70% off.  Been going nuts.  Probably putting in 8 hours a day on it right now, lol.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 25, 2016)

i need a game similar to sins of a solar empire, without slowing down too much and requiring three PHD's to learn the tech tree.

suggestions?


----------



## Kanan (Sep 25, 2016)

I don't know that game, but master of orion 3 is extremely complicated you could try that. I really liked master of orion 2 and played it a lot and was quickly deterred of the 3rd game of the series because it simply was way too complicated.


----------



## Frick (Sep 25, 2016)

Mussels said:


> i need a game similar to sins of a solar empire, without slowing down too much and requiring three PHD's to learn the tech tree.
> 
> suggestions?



Stellaris, or the other Paradox grand strategy titles. You know you want to.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 25, 2016)

Frick said:


> Stellaris, or the other Paradox grand strategy titles. You know you want to.



i have that downloaded, i'll give it a shot.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 25, 2016)

Is my suggestion being ignored?  I think stellaris is a piece of cake compared to that. You wanted complicated.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 25, 2016)

Kanan said:


> Is my suggestion being ignored?  I think stellaris is a piece of cake compared to that. You wanted complicated.



no i wanted the opposite of complicated. the slowing down part was vague (sins has well known late game lag), but the part about not requiring PHD's to learn the tech tree should have made sense.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 25, 2016)

Mussels said:


> no i wanted the opposite of complicated. the slowing down part was vague (sins has well known late game lag), but the part about not requiring PHD's to learn the tech tree should have made sense.


Oh shit I misread ("without"). Nvm then.  Request was odd to me anyway. haha


----------



## Mussels (Sep 25, 2016)

tried stellaris... didnt grab my attention. maybe im getting old, finding fewer and fewer games get my interest.

I need a new RTS game, i guess.


----------



## Frick (Sep 25, 2016)

Aurora. @Mussels


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 25, 2016)

Mussels said:


> I need a new RTS game, i guess.


Not many of those coming out any more.  Certainly not any that are OMG good.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 25, 2016)

Maybe Aots.


----------



## Guitar (Sep 25, 2016)

Get the HD remakes of classics like AoE and RoN if you don't have them.


----------



## pathrunner (Sep 25, 2016)

Try Paladins.  It's pretty easy to learn, and young enough to not get overwhelmed.


----------



## evernessince (Sep 25, 2016)

Pokemon Uranium, cuz fuck Nintendo.


----------



## Beastie (Sep 26, 2016)

Still playing Project cars, fallen in love with the 98T. Flogging it round the tracks.

 Silverstone classic and Rouen-Les-Essarts really give it the chance to shine


----------



## m0nt3 (Sep 26, 2016)

Finished all of the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Games via wine and am now working on Pillars of Eternity, which I am really liking, might be stuck on this one for awhile. Has really good music as well. Also beat Freedom Planet with one character in short sessions. Guess I have been pretty busy.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 26, 2016)

I finished up Shadow of Mordor after a 1 year break. Lol, I was only lacking 4 hours.  Now I am free-playing to collect every artifact and weapon challenge.  I still enjoy the hell out of the game mechanics!


----------



## m0nt3 (Sep 26, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> I finished up Shadow of Mordor after a 1 year break. Lol, I was only lacking 4 hours.  Now I am free-playing to collect every artifact and weapon challenge.  I still enjoy the hell out of the game mechanics!


This game is certainly on my to play list. Linux native as well.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 26, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> I finished up Shadow of Mordor after a 1 year break. Lol, I was only lacking 4 hours.  Now I am free-playing to collect every artifact and weapon challenge.  I still enjoy the hell out of the game mechanics!



This is a game I've considered for a long time but still haven't touched. I need to touch it lol  

After Bioshock, I was going to go back to Wolfenstein...but I don't know, that game just wasn't as interesting as I had hoped; I had also considered Bioshock 2... Perhaps I'll venture into Mordor finally and take a break from Rapture.  I at least ought to try it out and see if it is for me, then decide on whether to continue on.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 26, 2016)

manofthem said:


> This is a game I've considered for a long time but still haven't touched. I need to touch it lol
> 
> After Bioshock, I was going to go back to Wolfenstein...but I don't know, that game just wasn't as interesting as I had hoped; I had also considered Bioshock 2... Perhaps I'll venture into Mordor finally and take a break from Rapture.  I at least ought to try it out and see if it is for me, then decide on whether to continue on.



Be warned, controls are tough to master (as I remembered this afternoon when I realized I needed a little practice again).  Once you have the controls down, it's a blast, so don't let that deter you.

You like challenges? Good, because some of the actual game challenges will have you fighting for your life and  easily overrun by 50-75 orcs and Uruks. Thus, learn the controls. It will turn occasions like that into a choreographed ballet!


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Sep 26, 2016)

I'm officially stucked in The CREW, despite the game being 2 years old. Here's my new car: Dodge Viper SRT-10 Circuit edition


----------



## t_ski (Sep 26, 2016)

Ubisoft is giving away The Crew.  I picked it up but haven't played it yet.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 26, 2016)

I played The Crew most of yesterday.  It's pretty much the same as it was during the beta which isn't a bad thing.  I can see how it can quickly devolve into a grindfest though.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 26, 2016)

playing doom. runs well in vulkan.


----------



## m0nt3 (Sep 26, 2016)

Mussels said:


> playing doom. runs well in vulkan.



I really want to play it. Apparently it would play great in wine if not for the DRM protection.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Sep 26, 2016)

Open Transport Tycoon Deluxe (same as on the other thread ~~)


----------



## BirdyNV (Sep 26, 2016)

Borderlands 1, currently running a siren build


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 26, 2016)

Siren is the best in all BL games I played.


----------



## BirdyNV (Sep 26, 2016)

Gunzerker in 2 was fun, so was Mechromancer. Hunter in 1 with a revolver build could be straight up OP.


----------



## peche (Sep 26, 2016)

im just doing monkey stuff on tri-city in nfs undercover...


----------



## BirdyNV (Sep 26, 2016)

Never did like NFS after Carbon to be honest.


----------



## Devon68 (Sep 26, 2016)

I'm playing GTAV in single player still. Waiting to finish it so I can have most of the tings unlocked in multiplayer. Along that I'm also playing 7 days to die (about 2-3 hours). And yesterday I downloaded the crew.I will play that one of these days.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 27, 2016)

Mussels said:


> playing doom. runs well in vulkan.


I agree.  The only visual tweak I made was to turn off motion blur, but only due to playing a lot of Team Deathmatch.  Other than that, it's running on my sig rig with three 1080p monitors in NV Surround.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 27, 2016)

heh just found the skyrim easter egg in doom. had a laugh at that.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 27, 2016)

Arrow in the knee?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 27, 2016)

skeleton with the iron helm. a very iconic helmet, if totally garbage in the actual game.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 27, 2016)

Mussels said:


> skeleton with the iron helm. a very iconic helmet, if totally garbage in the actual game.


Wouldn't be this one found in Old Blood?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 27, 2016)

Going to attempt to finish Homefront this week so i can be ready to play Mafia 3 next week.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 27, 2016)

aaaand finished doom.


didnt realise vulkan was running single GPU, did the whole game with only one section dipping below 60FPS - 99% of the game was at 120FPS.

That is one very well optimised game.


----------



## bayley (Sep 28, 2016)

Re-playing Evolve


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Sep 28, 2016)

grinding like mad in both The CREW & Warframe. in CREW, brought up 6 Circuit spec cars to max stat specifically to race Highway Child.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Sep 29, 2016)

Got the M Performance Racing BMW M4 DTM Touring Car in The CREW.


----------



## slozomby (Sep 29, 2016)

Divinity: original sin
and Hawken when I need some shootem-up


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 30, 2016)

Completed Homefront The revolution last night with 51% trophy unlocked,ending was a bit meh but satisfying and beat the game on hardest difficulty and my only gripe i have is there is a trophy for capturing all strike points which as i can work out on the map i have but it hasn't popped.


----------



## dcf-joe (Sep 30, 2016)

Just picked up "Divinity:  Original Sin Enhanced Edition" for $20 from the GOG sale.

I don't really like games like this. The only game like this I have truly enjoyed was the old KOTOR series. For 20 bucks though, I thought I would give this acclaimed game a try. I am 1.5 hours in and it's alright so far.


----------



## Frick (Sep 30, 2016)

dcf-joe said:


> Just picked up "Divinity:  Original Sin Enhanced Edition" for $20 from the GOG sale.
> 
> I don't really like games like this. The only game like this I have truly enjoyed was the old KOTOR series. For 20 bucks though, I thought I would give this acclaimed game a try. I am 1.5 hours in and it's alright so far.



You mean RPG's? Or just isometric RPG's?


----------



## dcf-joe (Sep 30, 2016)

Frick said:


> You mean RPG's? Or just isometric RPG's?



I actually had to look that up 

I guess I have never had an affinity for isometric RPG's. Probably why I have not yet played Pillars of Eternity.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 30, 2016)

dcf-joe said:


> Just picked up "Divinity:  Original Sin Enhanced Edition" for $20 from the GOG sale.
> 
> I don't really like games like this. The only game like this I have truly enjoyed was the old KOTOR series. For 20 bucks though, I thought I would give this acclaimed game a try. I am 1.5 hours in and it's alright so far.


It gets better with time.  I probably didn't feel committed to finishing it until 20 hours in. XD


----------



## Frick (Sep 30, 2016)

dcf-joe said:


> I actually had to look that up
> 
> I guess I have never had an affinity for isometric RPG's. Probably why I have not yet played Pillars of Eternity.



Here.  And here. Do eeeeeeet


----------



## silentbogo (Sep 30, 2016)

Been playing Bioshock HD for the past 2 weeks. 
As usual - I was aiming for 100% achievements, to increase my count of perfect games, but I got so fed up - killed it this morning.
Between occasional crashes and periodic bugs with config loading, I was still able to beat it on Hard and Survivor difficulty, but both bugs prevented me from getting achievements.

The funniest thing was a glitch was after my first crash, when on the next launch I had an XBOX360 UI, even though I sold my  wireless XB controller long before I built this PC.
There were also some bugs that were present in the original Bioshock, that came out almost 10 years ago (like that stupid default resolution on initial launch, or audio diary in Proving Grounds level).

After deleting the game for good, I did my civic duty of leaving a lengthy rant in my 2K support ticket. 

_...and I was hoping that Irrational actually did remaster something..._


----------



## EzioAs (Oct 1, 2016)

I have just finished *Batman Arkham Knight* with all side missions except the Riddler's. Steam says I've logged 33 hours in the game, so yeah it's quite long. I'm guessing it'll take another 10 hours or so to get all of the Riddler's Trophies.

Because I didn't finished every side quests, I didn't get to the true ending but I've checked it out on Youtube and I thought it wasn't worth it. My overall impressions of the game, the plot is very good. All of the Arkham games plots are very satisfying. After getting to the end though, I'm not satisfied that most of the fights are with the Batmobile. Sure it's cool and all but I really prefer the old previous Arkham styles. Still, the game is worth it and I can recommend it to most who enjoy action games.

Now, I need to find something else to play. I'm thinking about either giving Bioshock Remastered a try (never played Bioshock 1 & 2) or finally play Final Fantasy VI.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 1, 2016)

got 3 days off work, so i'll go back to rimworld for a bit


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 1, 2016)

EzioAs said:


> I'm thinking about either giving Bioshock Remastered a try (never played Bioshock 1 & 2)


Wait until patch. At this point you'll find nothing but frustration. I got myself through only because I am a die-hard fan of bioshock. Sane people would give up after the first crash.


----------



## Cvrk (Oct 2, 2016)

Zenith - it's funny. 
Doom 2016 - it's good. it's so very good!


----------



## Guitar (Oct 3, 2016)

Pre-ordered Mafia 3, so going to go through and beat Mafia 2 this week I think. Bought it and all the DLC on PC (already own and beat game on PS3). Wish the original was on Steam.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 3, 2016)

Finished The Masterplan (would be a great game if they fixed the damn crashes) and now playing SPAZ2.


----------



## peche (Oct 3, 2016)

decided to quit CSGO, gonna start over far cry


----------



## bayley (Oct 4, 2016)

Loving the new Destiny


----------



## Guitar (Oct 4, 2016)

peche said:


> decided to quit CSGO, gonna start over far cry


I quit a while back, and while I still follow the pro scene closely (LAN events mostly), I am glad I did.

I actually started on Mafia 2 last night, forgot how much I liked this game.


----------



## peche (Oct 4, 2016)

Guitar said:


> I quit a while back, and while I still follow the pro scene closely (LAN events mostly), I am glad I did.
> 
> I actually started on Mafia 2 last night, forgot how much I liked this game.


i went for a pot with some friends... didnt play, im guessing that today ill game instead going out with friends!

Regards,


----------



## ukimperium (Oct 5, 2016)

I'm currently working on Dark Souls III, Deus Ex: Mankind Divided & Sacred 3. I like any kind of game other than sports & racing games ^^


----------



## Guitar (Oct 7, 2016)

Took my 9 hours to run through Mafia 2 from start to finish. I only did the main story, no DLC, etc. Didn't spend any time doing anything side mission related or anything - just played straight through. Now am refreshed and remember the story so I can play through Mafia 3 and learn how they are planning on tying up the ending of 2.

After Mafia 3, I am not sure what I am going to play. I assume that it will be a lot more open than Mafia 2 was, as far as more real side missions and exploration; so I will probably spend a while on it.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 7, 2016)

Guitar said:


> I assume that it will be a lot more open than Mafia 2 was, as far as more real side missions and exploration; so I will probably spend a while on it.



If they are truly basing all of it on New Orleans, then it could be a good-sized area, since in actual land area, New Orleans is very large.


----------



## Frick (Oct 7, 2016)

Deus Ex: HR, completely non lethal playthrough. Except for the stupid, stupid bossfights. Are there bossfights in Mankind Divided?


----------



## m0nt3 (Oct 7, 2016)

Just finished the story on Aragami. If you have not checked out this game yet, it is a must, well worth $17.99 sale price. It has beautiful music, art, story, and gameplay. At times the game makes you feel like a complete badass, then quickly puts you in your place when you encounter a boss fight. Just going through the story is about 8 hours worth of game play, but this is one of the few games I am going to complete 100%, because the gameplay is that good. There are achievement for going through chapters, without being seen, killing all enemies, and killing no one and can be quite challenging. Also has online two player co-op! Check out the gameplay and support this game. I will likely be doing a free giveaway for this game early next week.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/280160/


----------



## Kursah (Oct 7, 2016)

Void Destroyer 2

Surprisingly good mashup of space sim and RTS. Still very much an EA development game...but I picked up Starpoint Gemini Warlords (also decent, more-so graphically) and SPAZ2 (a riot!) recently as well...all on sale. Can't help myself with these kinds of games.

Void Destroyer 2 though I keep going back to, its graphics make it playable on my laptop...and the dev doing a great job and quickly releasing patches to add content, make changes, test new features, resolve issues. The flight model is what I would call arcadey-newtonian...you keep going the same direction with thrust assist off...but you don't keep spinning, rolling or flipping. You can accellerate forever if you want tho...and the different travel modes are pretty neat. Changing to any ship on the fly has been well implemented and is badass. Missions are getting more varied. Ships all feel different. There are more upgrade options for ships. This game gave me a good break from Elite Dangerous and some other titles for a little bit...while Void Destroyer's 2's graphics aren't as pretty as some other titles...it runs smooth, its cell shaded and black border graphics grow on you, the action is good, the pace is just right, the controls take some adjusting but are very tuneable/customizeable to your needs.

Starpoint Gemini Warlords is pretty cool...it's already given me more entertainment than SPG2 did. I'm really looking forward to expanding and conquering in this one. There's already a good bit to do, you can add onto your base, create squads of ships to go around and do your bidding while you lead your cap ship into your missions. Go conquer other sectors and add them to your empire. SPG with 4X elements...very cool! Doesn't allow the RTS control like Void Destroyer 2 does...so it hasn't quite kept my interest in recent times. But totally worth it when I do play...graphics are good, handling is good, they've made some great adjustments. Battles are fun to partake in and watch. 3D plane and graphics, gives you control over where you go and what angle you attack from.

SPAZ2 is also neat as hell, what little I did play was action packed, colorful and really fun. The module system is interesting too...not sure if its a good or bad thing yet...but you get to customize your ship layout...and ramming ships is really quite fun. If any of you played Battlefield Gothic: Armada...think that but with less Orc/Marine and detailed graphics and FPS control of your ship. Ramming in SPAZ2 is really truly entertaining as hell. When I played there was also a zoomed out 2D top-view mode....reminded me of SPAZ in that view...but I prefered the 3D view. The flight is on a 2D plane...similar to Rebel Galaxy (another title I need to finish soon). Designing your ship is also pretty interesting and can really lend to your kind of playstyle and strategy. Makes playing this game more rewarding and impactful in some ways imho. Various weapons, build options and enemies makes this entertaining...though again haven't given it enough time...Void Destroyer 2's kept me entertained.

All 3 are quite good though, each is unique in what they do and how they do it...so that makes them all fun to own without too much competition between them...yet all have some of the same features/ideas as well...all 3 play very differently. If you want pure action, fun and arcade-style chaos...SPAZ2 is gonna be it. Something with good graphics, a story mode and sandbox mode with tons of ships, missions, areas to expand, SPG Warlords is a good stop. If you want a very good mix of space sim and RTS that gets super addictive and is a well executed and impressive release for EA, with action, acceptable (imho) cell shaded graphics, plenty of action and pure fun at several levels of views, control and decisions...dozens of ships..and more...Void Destroyer 2 is a must. Void Destroyer 1 is also worth a look...but last I played got very challenging quickly and wasn't as easy to adjust controls as 2 is.

*Void Destoyer 2*

*Starpoint Gemini Warlords*

*Space Pirates and Zombies 2*


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 7, 2016)

Frick said:


> Deus Ex: HR, completely non lethal playthrough. Except for the stupid, stupid bossfights. Are there bossfights in Mankind Divided?



Only one boss fight, which you are given the means to bypass if you are a heavy explorer.  In fact the player is given two opportunities to find a device which makes the bossfight not happen.  On that front, they learned their lesson.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Oct 7, 2016)

Sniper Elite III thanks to the free steam weekend but apart from that a mix of far cry 3 and bioshock infinite


----------



## Hockster (Oct 9, 2016)

Just started playing Middle-Earth; Shadow of Mordor. Runs exceptionally well on a 1080.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 9, 2016)

Playing Mafia 3.  After 20 years in New Orleans, I can say I know the layout very well.  I'm actually pleased that New Bordeaux has many landmarks and buildings, which do exist in real life, moved around, and that they have taken artistic license with the city street layout.  It keeps it adventurous, and makes it still feel like a brand new city to explore. 

Oh, and less than 24 hours after scathing criticism, the patch is out adding a number of option items, as well as eliminating the 30fps cap.  Not giving them too much credit though, since it shouldn't have happened in the first place.  For me, on a 980Ti it has run very smooth all maxxed out at 58fps.  Fairly good storyline so far.

What impressed me the most is the devs actually made an attempt at a New Orleans accent (which is very similar to New York mixed with Boston accent) on a number of characters (I don't know how that would work out in languages other than English).  A number of others got straight up Southern accents, which is out of place normally....except I understand it is a fantasy game so they are forgiven.


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 9, 2016)

Unigine Valley in early hours of Sunday morning lol.

Might play something... not sure.


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 9, 2016)

Tekken 5.

https://www.twitch.tv/lokifire90


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 9, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Playing Mafia 3.  After 20 years in New Orleans, I can say I know the layout very well.  I'm actually pleased that New Bordeaux has many landmarks and buildings, which do exist in real life, moved around, and that they have taken artistic license with the city street layout.  It keeps it adventurous, and makes it still feel like a brand new city to explore. Oh, and less than 24 hours after scathing criticism, the patch is out adding a number of option items, as well as eliminating the 30fps cap.  For me, on a 980Ti it has run very smooth all maxxed out at 58fps.  Fairly good storyline so far.
> 
> What impressed me the most is the devs actually made an attempt at a New Orleans accent (which is very similar to New York mixed with Boston accent) on a number of characters.  A number of others got straight up Southern accents, which is out of place normally....except I understand it is a fantasy game so they are forgiven.


Is it more like Mafia (the game that just kept giving) or is it more like Mafia 2 (felt small)?


Played some Big Pharma and Payday 2 today.  Not really sure what I'm going to play the rest of the day.


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 9, 2016)

Tekken 5 ended up pissing me off, i can murder higher ranks yet the lower ranks are much harder? the AI in that game is incredibly poorly balanced.

Warlord.
Expert.
Master
All go down pretty easily enough after a second try, 2nd Dan - 5TH Dan retarded AI.


----------



## Cvrk (Oct 9, 2016)

DOOM 2016 Multiplayer! Forget the campaign . The multiplayer is where you need to be . Loving every moment of it


----------



## EzioAs (Oct 9, 2016)

I have been playing *Final Fantasy VI Advance* all week. Checking some walkthroughs and plot discussions with minimal spoilers, I'm probably close to the end already. I'm having a little bit of a dilemma though as I always have with any JRPG game; I'm not sure whether to go straight to the final location/boss or finish all side quests which involves hours of grinding to fight the optional, super-difficult bosses. In any case, I should finish this game pretty quick cause I do want to beat another game (either Bioshock or PoP: Warrior Within) before I start redeeming and (hopefully) beating Beyond Good and Evil.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 9, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Is it more like Mafia (the game that just kept giving) or is it more like Mafia 2 (felt small)?



So far in terms of land area, it feels like Mafia.  I only put in two hours and 20 minutes last night, but it took that long just to lead to the event which causes Lincoln to take on the Italian Mafia.  If they spent that long just developing the background, I expect a game more like Mafia than Mafia 2.


----------



## jormungand (Oct 10, 2016)

Cvrk said:


> DOOM 2016 Multiplayer! Forget the campaign . The multiplayer is where you need to be . Loving every moment of it


nahhhh the campaign is what makes you feel like in the 90s a real FPS from old times. Secrets, shooting everywhere run run and run shooting more. trying to get every last secret.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 10, 2016)

jormungand said:


> nahhhh the campaign is what makes you feel like in the 90s a real FPS from old times. Secrets, shooting everywhere run run and run shooting more. trying to get every last secret.




you forgot the 'fuck it, i've done like 8 laps already - where the fucking fuck is that FUCKING YELLOW KEEEEEEEEYYYYYY"


----------



## jormungand (Oct 10, 2016)

Mussels said:


> you forgot the 'fuck it, i've done like 8 laps already - where the fucking fuck is that FUCKING YELLOW KEEEEEEEEYYYYYY"


Lol lmao you 8 laps ive done like 12 looking all the sshit on the map back and forward lol


----------



## peche (Oct 10, 2016)

Downloaded and already installed new Bioshock games, since they just appeared on my list, will give a try tonight and start over Bioshock! 

Regards,


----------



## Slizzo (Oct 10, 2016)

I'm currently playing through (again) Kotor2 right now. Just finished Kotor 1. God I hate Peragus and Telos...


----------



## scevism (Oct 10, 2016)

Playing Crazy Taxi on my old sega dreamcast. And a bit of Max Payne 3 on pc.


----------



## Guitar (Oct 11, 2016)

scevism said:


> Playing Crazy Taxi on my old sega dreamcast. And a bit of Max Payne 3 on pc.


Crazy Taxi...one of my favorite games!


----------



## peche (Oct 11, 2016)

scevism said:


> Playing Crazy Taxi on my old sega dreamcast. And a bit of Max Payne 3 on pc.


cant believe about that game, tons of quite great memories came back!

Regards,


----------



## Drone (Oct 12, 2016)

*MadWorld*

What can I say .. It's extremely cruel and unnecessarily brutal. I've never seen anything like this, I don't even know if it's a good or bad thing to say about a video game. Postal, FEAR, Manhunt and Mortal Kombat games are like kindergarten after playing MadWorld.

Seriously I dunno if devs are really sick and not right in the head or they were just having fun. Such extreme and shocking gameplay. Realism in physics, collision, combat, animations, blood and level design made this even more brutal. After playing the very fist level I still can't believe it


----------



## VisorGTX (Oct 13, 2016)

Guitar said:


> Crazy Taxi...one of my favorite games!





Pepsi Man


----------



## VisorGTX (Oct 13, 2016)

Let's play BO3 ღ


----------



## BirdyNV (Oct 13, 2016)

Currently playing Hearts of Iron IV. Very in depth strategy game, definitely like this Democratic German Empire I have.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 13, 2016)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> I have been addicted to Grim Dawn lately. Was part of the Alpha/Beta contributors and gave up on it due to lacking content.
> Came back to it due to an expansion pack release call "The Crucible" and wow it is really good now. POE/Diablo III/Sacred Level of good. They have really made this game into a finished product with a ton of character optimization.



Grim Dawn is ARPG Heaven  I love it too. The multiclassing and the itemization... the numbers .... 

What classes / skill set are you playing with?


----------



## peche (Oct 13, 2016)

VisorGTX said:


> Pepsi Man


what a game! used to play it after school!

Regards,


----------



## Cvrk (Oct 13, 2016)

Mussels said:


> you forgot the 'fuck it, i've done like 8 laps already - where the fucking fuck is that FUCKING YELLOW KEEEEEEEEYYYYYY"


I KNOW RIGHT! .....you go up, and you go down jumping on those rocks. It's confusing.
BTW this was a hard challenge





I managed to get out of hell. Now i'm back on Mars, and everything is a mess. Got a new weapon to, on my way back. 
Wonder can you get all weapons upgrades in a single walkthrough ? I fell like the game is about to finish and i only have very few upgrades


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Oct 13, 2016)

Vayra86 said:


> Grim Dawn is ARPG Heaven  I love it too. The multiclassing and the itemization... the numbers ....
> 
> What classes / skill set are you playing with?



I started with sorcerer (demo/arcane) and played to Ultimate Difficulty - Then played Druid (Shaman/Arcane) to Ultimate - and finally played Conjuere (Pet Build). All my ulitmate level characters are pretty much in act 1.  So far my druid is my favorite character. He just hits so freaking hard. My dual pistol sorcerer is fun also but pretty squishy. What do you play?


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 14, 2016)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> I started with sorcerer (demo/arcane) and played to Ultimate Difficulty - Then played Druid (Shaman/Arcane) to Ultimate - and finally played Conjuere (Pet Build). All my ulitmate level characters are pretty much in act 1.  So far my druid is my favorite character. He just hits so freaking hard. My dual pistol sorcerer is fun also but pretty squishy. What do you play?


My "main" is a witch hunter


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 14, 2016)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> I started with sorcerer (demo/arcane) and played to Ultimate Difficulty - Then played Druid (Shaman/Arcane) to Ultimate - and finally played Conjuere (Pet Build). All my ulitmate level characters are pretty much in act 1.  So far my druid is my favorite character. He just hits so freaking hard. My dual pistol sorcerer is fun also but pretty squishy. What do you play?



I've been dabbling in loads of Nightblade variations (a Phantasmal blades build, and adding Soldier, Occultist, a hard melee and a damage over time variation) but most fun I've had with caster setups. Arcanist/Shaman is nice, but the best results so far from Shaman/Occultist > devouring swarm / bleeds and chaos damage plus a huge amount of debuffs and it is epic win  Killed the Logglorrean boss in about 20 seconds on Elite Veteran and almost at the end of Ultimate with him.

Ultimate act 1 is where your builds get truly tested. It's quite a challenge taking a build into Act 2 Ultimate but once you get there, you can safely keep improving from that point onwards. Then at the beginning of the last act, there's another 'wall' to pass, and you'll need heavy bleed/vitality and chaos resist, stun reduction etc. to survive. For damage, you'll probably notice that you can't keep stacking, at some point the real damage numbers come from resistance reduction more than anything else. I love the way those mechanics progress and become ever deeper.

But yeah... Shaman is very OP for many different setups


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Oct 14, 2016)

My druid is a melee build using 2H and primal strike and can tank really well on top of good AoE damage. Sorcerer is huge damage and big AoE, typical glass cannon...Best to run in groups with some tanks. If either of you want to do some crucible runs I would be down for that over the weeked, maybe even tonight. Steam handle is same name.

My druid is in act 2 Ult. Sorcerer is in act 1 Ult. Seem all the gear I found for my sorcerer was for a druid so I had to make that. Have 3 pieces of Ultos gear. +3 to all Shaman and +1 to Arcane...plus I think Primal strike has a crazy +8 or more.

My sorcerer is still using a pistol from lvl30 at llvl74..lol still does the job, more about skill effects than raw damage for sorcerer. Also devotions proc like crazy in this build.


----------



## Guitar (Oct 14, 2016)

Drone said:


> *MadWorld*
> 
> What can I say .. It's extremely cruel and unnecessarily brutal. I've never seen anything like this, I don't even know if it's a good or bad thing to say about a video game. Postal, FEAR, Manhunt and Mortal Kombat games are like kindergarten after playing MadWorld.
> 
> Seriously I dunno if devs are really sick and not right in the head or they were just having fun. Such extreme and shocking gameplay. Realism in physics, collision, combat, animations, blood and level design made this even more brutal. After playing the very fist level I still can't believe it



I remember playing that, and it was 'brutal' but I didn't think it was that bad imo. Compares to things like Postal, not makes them look childish.


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 14, 2016)

Fallout 4 mainly.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Kissamies (Oct 15, 2016)

Almost completed FF V, only Omega mk. II and Neo Shinryu left. All abilities learned on my lv99 chars 

Starting XIII again, well, ~10 hours played already, but I'm having a week off from school so I'm using it to play FF XIII and CS:GO. 


...completed it before with X360 on a 207h save missing only one achievement, but I are one of those "I hate FF XIII haters" people.


----------



## peche (Oct 15, 2016)

9700 Pro said:


> but I'm having a week off from school so I'm using it to play FF XIII and CS:GO.


i decided to desintall CSGO, that was the rock that stops me to play another game, still on bioshock remastered, gonna start over that saga again, and finish Farcry 1

Regards,


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 15, 2016)

peche said:


> i decided to desintall CSGO, that was the rock that stops me to play another game, still on bioshock remastered, gonna start over that saga again, and finish Farcry 1
> 
> Regards,


Try finishing it with realistic (hardest) difficulty, I got stuck in 2012 and I'm still on that checkpoint..


----------



## peche (Oct 15, 2016)

9700 Pro said:


> Try finishing it with realistic (hardest) difficulty, I got stuck in 2012 and I'm still on that checkpoint..


im on Farcy 1 at hard or what ever its the hardest level... its a pain in the ass


----------



## EzioAs (Oct 15, 2016)

9700 Pro said:


> Almost completed FF V, only Omega mk. II and Neo Shinryu left. All abilities learned on my lv99 chars
> 
> Starting XIII again, well, ~10 hours played already, but I'm having a week off from school so I'm using it to play FF XIII and CS:GO.
> 
> ...



Oh man, I remember grinding like hell and master a lot of job class to defeat most of the optional bosses. IIRC, Omega Mk II is more difficult than Neo Shinryu but I could be wrong. I miss the jobs and weapons in FF V. FF VI equipment system is slightly different but I really prefer FF V style.

Is FF XIII worth it? I mean, if you disregard the linear map(at least from what I've seen), is the story and the rest of the gameplay truly lives up to the Final Fantasy name?

As for me, I'm getting close to finishing *FF VI Advance*. Just need to level up Gau and then I'm off to Kefka's Tower. I'll probably finish the game tomorrow.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 15, 2016)

peche said:


> im on Farcy 1 at hard or what ever its the hardest level... its a pain in the ass


WTF, my FC1 has "realistic" as the most difficult level  original ISO with AMD64 patch.

@EzioAs even as a FF veteran I recommend, I like it!  The soundtrack is already a perfect reason to play it.


----------



## peche (Oct 15, 2016)

9700 Pro said:


> WTF, my FC1 has "realistic" as the most difficult level  original ISO with AMD64 patch.


thats the one i was trying to say! "Realistic" what a nightmare...

Regards,


----------



## Drone (Oct 15, 2016)

Guitar said:


> I remember playing that, and it was 'brutal' but I didn't think it was that bad imo. Compares to things like Postal, not makes them look childish.



It was my first impression  But now 3 levels later as the story progresses I see that Jack, the main character, isn't really a crazy or violent guy. Even though decapitation, dismemberment and disembowelment are the things he likes to do lol. Reminds me of Duke Nukem and his voice actor is pretty badass too

Didn't know there was a bike level, wish it was bit longer but boss battle on the bridge is epic


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 15, 2016)

Kursah said:


> Just picked up a Steam copy of CoD4...and damn I forgot how fun that game was. No FPS MP title has done it for me like that and BF BC2 did! Going to play through the SP story again, probably done that a dozen times lol.
> 
> Beyond that, working on gaining favor between Sothis and Ceos in Elite Dangerous...



Game is still $20 on Steam!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 15, 2016)

playing DOOM now that my gfx card is back  enjoying Vulkan API on max settings


----------



## Kursah (Oct 15, 2016)

Easy Rhino said:


> Game is still $20 on Steam!



I picked it up on sale recently... was either $5 or $10... 

CoD4's been handling my FPS needs quite well. Nostalgia glasses and all lol.

Lately, I've really been enjoying *Void Destroyer 2*. Mixes light-duty space sim with RTS. Pretty damn cool and a nice step forward from the first title. Takes a little bit to adjust the controls, but beyond that it's fairly easy to run and very enjoyable. Dev's constantly adding content. Nice to be able to get in for 10 minutes or 2 hours and enjoy my time playing. Not many games can accomplish that.


----------



## Beastie (Oct 15, 2016)

Dirt Rally.

 I've just moved up to Elite rally with the group B rwd Lancia.

 It's quite challenging, I have to rehearse the stages to win. Counterintuitively I'm doing better on the icey stages than the tarmac.


----------



## jormungand (Oct 16, 2016)

Cvrk said:


> I managed to get out of hell. Now i'm back on Mars, and everything is a mess. Got a new weapon to, on my way back.
> Wonder can you get all weapons upgrades in a single walkthrough ? I fell like the game is about to finish and i only have very few upgrades



Im right there!!! now after getting the BFG9000. im dividing my time between doom & the witcher 3.


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 16, 2016)

This is going nicely. Finished Serious Sam HD TFE and TSE. Now playing Serious Sam 2 and then the Serious Sam 3. I've also noticed I have Serious Sam Double D as well so that'll come in the end. Looks stupendously sick lol even though I'm not a big fan of side scrollers. Maybe it'll be fun


----------



## FireFox (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## P4-630 (Oct 16, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> View attachment 80125 View attachment 80126 View attachment 80127 View attachment 80128



Hmmm, I see some jaggies in the screenshots, turn on the MSAA some more!!
Let your GPU work a bit harder...


----------



## FireFox (Oct 16, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Hmmm, I see some jaggies in the screenshots, turn on the MSAA some more!!
> Let your GPU work a bit harder...


Unfortunately i can't do anything because that Game is _from _November 20, 2007.

I am lucky that i can even play it with my current System


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 16, 2016)

It's Unreal Engine 3, check the anti-aliasing section here:
http://www.tweakguides.com/UT3_5.html


----------



## 64K (Oct 16, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> View attachment 80125 View attachment 80126 View attachment 80127 View attachment 80128



The best Mass Effect game so far.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 16, 2016)

My monitor

2560 x 1440, 1ms, 144Hz, G-SYNC

That Game support maximum resolution 1280 x 800 full screen.

Maybe i have to build another computer just to play Mass Effect


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 16, 2016)

I think you don't have the latest patch (1.02 if memory serves) because I've had no issues playing it on 1920x1200 other than it crashing because it hit the non-LAA wall.

Edit: Just installed to verify.  See the little arrows to the right of the resolutions?  Click on the down arrow (to the right of 1280x1080) to see more.

Mass Effect is one of the best PC ports ever because Bioware outsourced it to Demiurge Studios.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 16, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Edit: Just installed to verify. See the little arrows to the right of the resolutions? Click on the down arrow to see more.


I didn't notice that, yes I have found it

You saved my life.

Edit: even at 1980x1200 Graphics doesn't change and my GPU doesn't even bother to go above 1721, as said before, the Game it's too old and it doesn't take advantage of MSAA or any AA setting.


----------



## EzioAs (Oct 16, 2016)

I finally finished *FF VI Advance.* Took me about 2 weeks (as expected). This game is probably the only JRPG I've ever played where you have a lot of well developed characters and you need to make use of all of them instead of just selecting 3 or 4 for your party. The character ending was a really great one, reminds me of FF9 for a bit. One part of the ending was kinda weird though; they didn't have to show the optional characters that I didn't picked up into the ending and show nothing but the place where I can find them (supposedly), it's better to just omit them entirely. Some of the soundtracks were really good such as battle, final batlle and some romance and heartwarming scenes but I think FFV soundtracks are better overall. Well, that's one more Final Fantasy down and one less game to worry about completing. Tomorrow, I'll be playing Beyond Good and Evil. I have really high expectations for this game, hopefully it can meet it.


----------



## Hockster (Oct 16, 2016)

I just resubbed to SWTOR. Haven't played in a while, lots of new story content. And no one tells a story like Bioware.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 16, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I didn't notice that, yes I have found it
> 
> You saved my life.
> 
> Edit: even at 1980x1200 Graphics doesn't change and my GPU doesn't even bother to go above 1721, as said before, the Game it's too old and it doesn't take advantage of MSAA or any AA setting.


Height or width?

As the link says, Deferred Lighting makes AA impossible.  I think it had to be done in post processing.  That said, with high enough resolution, AA is never necessary.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 17, 2016)

Since I just hit 63 hours in Mafia 3, I decided to take a little time to try out Shadow Warrior 2, since I had it from GOG almost a week and hadn't even installed it.

I played an hour, and came away...ok.  It's not awe-inspiring, but all the elements from Flying Wild Hog's Shadow Warrior 2013 are there, including jokes.  It's fast paced, visuals are slightly improved from before, just brainless, relaxing fun. I give it a not earth-shattering step up from the last one, so far.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 17, 2016)

i finally decided to get ... (that and ... Project Genome for fun ... still a early access and 15.99chf but it feels as if Mass Effect and Defiance mixed up together, although it really give a Alpha impression, well it's in Alpha ... nonetheless interesting.)






playing with a Xbox One controller... i might need to retake a flightstick or a HOTAS ... 

almost wanting to test the Speedlink Airrow as my etailer do a 50% promo on it ...


----------



## Cvrk (Oct 18, 2016)

Hockster said:


> And no one tells a story like Bioware.


Very true


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 18, 2016)

I'd argue DONTNOD (_Remember Me_, _Life Is Strange_) does, if not beats Bioware.


I've been playing a little of everything (_Big Pharma_, _Viscera Cleanup Detail_, _PAYDAY 2_, _Sanctum 2_, _Divinity: Original Sin_, _Company of Heroes 2_).  I'm seriously thinking about getting into _The Sims 3_ now.


----------



## EzioAs (Oct 18, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I'd argue DONTNOD (_Remember Me_, _Life Is Strange_) does, if not beats Bioware.
> 
> 
> I've been playing a little of everything (_Big Pharma_, _Viscera Cleanup Detail_, _PAYDAY 2_, _Sanctum 2_, _Divinity: Original Sin_, _Company of Heroes 2_).  I'm seriously thinking about getting into _The Sims 3_ now.



Don't! It's a serious time killer!! 

I've just spent around 4-5 hours in *Beyond Good and Evil*. This game is superb! I love the music, the adventure, the stealth, the interaction, the story - it almost feel like a Zelda game. I haven't completed it yet but I'm seriously recommending people give it a try. It supports a controller by the way, I can use my Xbox One controller straight away after launching it without any adjustments. One con though, the camera could use some more work.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 18, 2016)

Yeah, that's why Ubi is making a sequel.  The game launched at about the worst time ever even though so it didn't sell well.  I like it better than the Zelda games, to be honest.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 19, 2016)

EzioAs said:


> Don't! It's a serious time killer!!
> 
> I've just spent around 4-5 hours in *Beyond Good and Evil*. This game is superb! I love the music, the adventure, the stealth, the interaction, the story - it almost feel like a Zelda game. I haven't completed it yet but I'm seriously recommending people give it a try. It supports a controller by the way, I can use my Xbox One controller straight away after launching it without any adjustments. One con though, the camera could use some more work.



Definitely an excellent game!  I'm glad you found it.


----------



## EzioAs (Oct 19, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Definitely an excellent game!  I'm glad you found it.



It's thanks to Ubi30. I'm really glad they did it. After I completed Prince of Persia: Sands of Time and Rayman Origins, I soon bought their sequels. I'm even considering getting the Wild Run expansion for The Crew. If BG&E has a satisfying ending, I might look into the sequel they've announced.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 19, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Definitely an excellent game!  I'm glad you found it.


free  https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/free-games-thread.113782/page-17#post-3537288

i think i still should have the original somewhere and also a free copy that came with a computer revue (plus the one on Uplay... since i have FC4 nonsteam, but i am glad i have Uplay  The Crew and Beyond Good & Evil free? nice treat!)



EzioAs said:


> It's thanks to Ubi30. I'm really glad they did it. After I completed Prince of Persia: Sands of Time and Rayman Origins, I soon bought their sequels. I'm even considering getting the Wild Run expansion for The Crew. If BG&E has a satisfying ending, I might look into the sequel they've announced.


i really need to read the last post before writing ...  yep totally that!

every-time i read/hear Ubi30 i think UB40 ...


----------



## Frick (Oct 19, 2016)

20 hours in non lethal Deus Ex HR, second run in Hengsha. And man it is way too easy to get praxis kits (upgrades for augmentations) in this game. When the transport was shot down I had 17 praxis, I fully upgraded cloaking so I could save Malik in a timely manner, and now I'm back up to 13 or so. Playing on normal only though, but I think the difficulty settings only changes health and combatm which I don't do.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 19, 2016)

Started playing WoW again, Legion is prolly the best exp since wotlk IMO.   Also been playing DOOM in Vulkan to give my 480 a workout


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 19, 2016)

borrowed a friend account for testing The Solus Project (on it atm) definitely going to get that one for myself



@rtwjunkie  's thanks to your  owned game list on steam that i discovered that one


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 19, 2016)

I recently picked up Silent Hunter 5 again.  It still looks pretty good.  The base game left the over raw (as in not half baked, not baked at all) but modders have saved it pretty well with my latest checkin.

It's awesome.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 19, 2016)

Frick said:


> 20 hours in non lethal Deus Ex HR, second run in Hengsha. And man it is way too easy to get praxis kits (upgrades for augmentations) in this game. When the transport was shot down I had 17 praxis, I fully upgraded cloaking so I could save Malik in a timely manner, and now I'm back up to 13 or so. Playing on normal only though, but I think the difficulty settings only changes health and combatm which I don't do.



You can save Malik?? 

Man, 3 playthrough and I thought her death was scripted.


----------



## Frick (Oct 19, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> You can save Malik??
> 
> Man, 3 playthrough and I thought her death was scripted.



Might as well install the first game and replay _everything_.


----------



## EzioAs (Oct 19, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> You can save Malik??
> 
> Man, 3 playthrough and I thought her death was scripted.



What? You didn't realized that?  

The first thing in my mind when I got to that part was to save her no matter how hard it takes. It took me like 2-3 tries so it wasn't really that difficult.

So, time for a 4th playthrough?


----------



## Frick (Oct 19, 2016)

EzioAs said:


> What? You didn't realized that?
> 
> The first thing in my mind when I got to that part was to save her no matter how hard it takes. It took me like 2-3 tries so it wasn't really that difficult.
> 
> So, time for a 4th playthrough?



I did try during my first playthrough though, but didn't succeed (due to sneaking), but when having cloak and energy maxed out and a million energy candies it was easy. Everything's easy with cloaking, sadly.



Spoiler



Did the big bot spawn for you too? During the first attempts without cloaking, in this playthrough, there was no bot, but when I got cloaking it basically just appeared).



BTW, Mankind Divided seems to run ok on dual cores, so I might have to get that soonish.


----------



## EzioAs (Oct 19, 2016)

Frick said:


> I did try during my first playthrough though, but didn't succeed (due to sneaking), but when having cloak and energy maxed out and a million energy candies it was easy. Everything's easy with cloaking, sadly.



I know. I only had cloak around the last 2 missions and realized how easy sneaking was with cloak. I'm glad I didn't have it too early though cause otherwise, like you said, everything is easy.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 19, 2016)

Frick said:


> Might as well install the first game and replay _everything_.



Sure....rub it in, I already feel like a dumbass.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Oct 19, 2016)

Chronicles of Riddick: Escape from Butcher Bay. Bleieve it or not this is my first playthrough. Back in 2004 there is so much games to play around that I forgot to play this one. Great game so far.


----------



## peche (Oct 19, 2016)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Started playing WoW again, Legion is prolly the best exp since wotlk IMO.   Also been playing DOOM in Vulkan to give my 480 a workout


i guess wow is something you could not quit...


----------



## 64K (Oct 19, 2016)

Apocalypsee said:


> Chronicles of Riddick: Escape from Butcher Bay. Bleieve it or not this is my first playthrough. Back in 2004 there is so much games to play around that I forgot to play this one. Great game so far.
> 
> View attachment 80203



It really is a great game. I don't know how so many passed it over. It got great reviews at the time. I guess maybe it didn't get marketed very well. I played it back then and recently played the enhanced edition. Assault on Dark Athena is good too.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Oct 19, 2016)

64K said:


> It really is a great game. I don't know how so many passed it over. It got great reviews at the time. I guess maybe it didn't get marketed very well. I played it back then and recently played the enhanced edition. Assault on Dark Athena is good too.


It's probably being engulfed by massive amounts of good game released that year. Doom3, Half Life 2, Far Cry, Need For Speed Underground 2, Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic II: The Sith Lords, Call of Duty: United Offensive and Unreal Tournament 2004 released the same year. This game gets a good review everywhere but I don't see a lot of people playing it. I'm going to plau Assault on Dark Athena next.


----------



## peche (Oct 19, 2016)

Apocalypsee said:


> It's probably being engulfed by massive amounts of good game released that year. Doom3, Half Life 2, Far Cry, Need For Speed Underground 2, Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic II: The Sith Lords, Call of Duty: United Offensive and Unreal Tournament 2004 released the same year. This game gets a good review everywhere but I don't see a lot of people playing it. I'm going to plau Assault on Dark Athena next.


Half life 2 was released on 2006 ... and i guess half life 3 will be released on the year 3000 when no one of us could take a shot on it...

Regards,


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 19, 2016)

Apocalypsee said:


> I'm going to plau Assault on Dark Athena next


I like Dark Athena even more!  It's extremely well paced and done.  It also got lost in the shuffle at the time of its release.


----------



## Rivage (Oct 19, 2016)

riders of icarus


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 20, 2016)

Finished Mafia 3 after 68 hours.  Nice little Easter egg appearance near the end.  

I only had one bug, where I needed to be in a boxing match, but no door would work, and the third reload got me past that as if the bug never existed.  It ran beautifully, and most of all, I had FUN.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 20, 2016)

Minecraft, I am building a new city for my sons to play in but doing it in survival and normal mode while they watch and see how it's done. They are really loving it. But one has asked why I just don't do it in creative to be able to do it faster. My answer was I enjoy it more when having to scrounge for supplies and having to deal with mobs.


----------



## peche (Oct 20, 2016)

its a nice nice job, what they did on bioshock 1, just started the remastered version today!

Regards,


----------



## Frick (Oct 20, 2016)

Rivage said:


> riders of icarus



Man WoW Legion is a weird expansion.


----------



## Rivage (Oct 20, 2016)

Frick said:


> Man WoW Legion is a weird expansion.


9 years in WoW. It's enough for me.


----------



## peche (Oct 20, 2016)

Rivage said:


> 9 years in WoW. It's enough for me.


wow, worst than some drugs...


----------



## Cvrk (Oct 21, 2016)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Started playing WoW again, Legion is prolly the best exp since wotlk IMO.   Also been playing DOOM in Vulkan to give my 480 a workout


Just finished Doom (Vulkan ) myself.  Hopefully i will officially start Witcher 3 this weekend. ...maybe. I just recently found out Mass Effect Andromeda is coming out in 2017 march. I thought it would be this year. I was wrong....so Witcher 3 is the only video game left for this year for me. I don't know if i should be in a hurry or w8 till Christmas Holiday.

I am still kinda struggling with Zenith right now. The game is super fun, at times to hard for me, maybe should have played at a lower difficulty. 
And in the meantime my computer just crashed last night. In bios AHCi mode it does not recognize any of my hdd's . Had nothing but trouble with that ssd since i installed windows on it. I tested the ssd many times, it's health status is 100%, but i get crazy crashes all the time and sometimes the "erro no bootable device" press ctrl+alt+delete.....


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 21, 2016)

1st, noticing a price cut ... check
2nd, noticing that i still have enough on my bank account and my next income is next monday... check
3rd, noticing that my fridge is full and thus i don't need to go shop for food'n drink tomorrow morning before work .... check
4th ... doing a black leopard Khajiit Nightblade in ESO ... check ...
5th... @rtwjunkie ARCHERY RULES! EVEN HERE ....
6th... noticing that i had participated in the beta and i have a beta pet + 500 crown right after CDkey registration ... check .... (i totally forgot i did the Beta ... )

 

yep totally a lookalike 
 

(smallest height ... as usual... i like my character small in mmo's ... )

edit... post delivery ... yay, Elite: Dangerous will be more "Elite" now ...
 
nice metal and stable base, overall good feeling

surprise ... it has the same add on connector as the VKB Gladiator and RavCore Javelin in the end (i had read on almost nearly any site that had info on it that it didn't feature those ... )


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 21, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> 1st, noticing a price cut ... check
> 2nd, noticing that i still have enough on my bank account and my next income is next monday... check
> 3rd, noticing that my fridge is full and thus i don't need to go shop for food'n drink tomorrow morning before work .... check
> 4th ... doing a black leopard Khajiit Nightblade in ESO ... check ...
> ...


with head so low off the ground make sure you dont stay too close to me cause you may get your top of the head hit by my shield while i am swinging it to bash daedroth to the snout. or you may get your tail treaded on by heavy armored boot


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 21, 2016)

nonetheless ... the best part in ESO are Malukah bard's song ... BEST DAY EVER! (i don't recall that in beta but i recall the main ESO website them song to be from her ... )


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 21, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> nonetheless ... the best part in ESO are Malukah bard's song ... BEST DAY EVER! (i don't recall that in beta but i recall the main ESO website them song to be from her ... )


https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/game-soundtracks-you-love.214051/page-3#post-3311873


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 21, 2016)

actually i was more specifically about Malukah ... the rest of the OST is a little meh ... standard for a TES game (the only one in the full OST is actually beauty of dawn )

the full playlist for Malukah










oh oh that's funny ... Skyrim is Switzerland ... i know why i love Skyrim  ahahhah
http://www.elderscrollsonline.com/tripofalifetime/?lang=en




*2. SKYRIM Package – Visit the Snowcapped Swiss Alps*


----------



## Cvrk (Oct 22, 2016)

He lost his forever love, as she lies dead, all he want's is revenge





women love dudes with scars





she's grown so big











a woman's way of saying "i love you"





someone lost a hand


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 23, 2016)

The Sims 3 corrupted my Sim so I'm set back a full day on that character.  

So to cheer myself up, some pictures from recent games I played....

Viscera Cleanup Detail: Running with swords:





PAYDAY 2: Burned over 500 million in offshore cash:





PAYDAY 2: Jimmy likes catsup and powdered sugar doughnuts: *snigger*





Goat Simulator Waste of Space: um...yeah:


----------



## EzioAs (Oct 23, 2016)

@FordGT90Concept a day's worth isn't so bad, at least you don't have to remake your sim again. Well, it could be bad if you had your sim learned a couple of skills, advances relationship or just designed a great house...

I've just finished *Beyond Good and Evil*. It's short but solid. The last stage lacks any stealth but makes up for it with some spaceship combat. That final boss was quite annoying since I've used up all items to replenish HP but I managed to beat him after half a dozen tries. Didn't expect the twist at the end though. Now, I'm really hoping for the sequel to release soon. 

Tonight, I'll install Bioshock Remastered and probably spend my gaming time next week playing it, unless I found some other game worth playing more.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 23, 2016)

I loaded that old save which was in the University Town.  The moment the Sim graduated and went back to the neighborhood, instant corruption.  ResetSim doesn't work, evicting from the household didn't work, TestingCheatsEnabled didn't work.  It's all gone.

And yeah, it's very bad.  Character had 1.6 million in the bank, a massive house, more cars than I could count, probably at least a dozen skills maxed, probably 20-30 best, good, or old friends, had level 2 Visas at China and Egypt, owned two resorts, and so on.  Never any cheats except at the end to try to save the sinking ship.   Needless to say, The Sims 3 is going indefinitely on the backburner again. 


I've been achievement hunting in Goat Simulator.


On BG&E, the final boss fight was the only thing I didn't like about it.


----------



## EzioAs (Oct 23, 2016)

@FordGT90Concept that's super bad. Well, at least you got to an ending. It's not like the game really has an ending afaik. Next time, you'll just make a new sim and try something else.

Goat Simulator is an interesting thing. On one hand, I want to try it because it seems ridiculous and comedic. On the other, I don't know if spending my money on something like that is worth it. On the other other hand, the game is quite cheap. Hmm...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 23, 2016)

Waste of Space is definitely the highlight of Goat Simulator.  Buy it on sale some time.  It's a good physics playground and all of the maps have their good moments.


I wasn't even close to being done with the game.  I was playing it as a completionist like other games.  For example, I only had 2 of the 6 University diplomas.  I don't think I actually did any of the built in careers either; most of the money was made from professions.  I think a million dollars actually came from that town hall mission delivering 10 paintings.  Each was a master piece worth like $3-4k then it has a ridiculously huge bonus multiplier on top of that.

That said, I played on that Isle Paradiso map and even with an SSD and 6700K, the game clock frequently paused to update NPCs.  That map is HUGE and with the game being single threaded and restricted to 4 GiB of RAM, slow is the only way to go.  When I do try playing it again, I'll pick a much smaller map.  I'm also thinking I shouldn't try to cram everything into one character like I was doing because, well, what happened.  I should instead approach the game like I'm doing with Goat Simulator--achievement hunting.


----------



## BiggieShady (Oct 23, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> As the link says, Deferred Lighting makes AA impossible. I think it had to be done in post processing. That said, with high enough resolution, AA is never necessary.


Not quite true, forcing HBAO+ and MSAA or SSAA is quite possible in Mass Effect 2 (special compatibility mode just for mass effect)

@Knoxx29 you should use nvidia inspector with these settings:

Antialiasing Compatibility = 0x080100C5 (Mass Effect, Mass Effect II)
Antialiasing Setting =  4xMSAA.
Antialiasing Transparency Supersampling = 4x Supersampling
Anisotropic Filtering Setting = 16x
Texture Filtering Quality = High Quality.

Ambient Occlusion Compability - Mass Effect Compability Mode
Ambient Occlusion Setting - High Quality

@FordGT90Concept I just realized I replied to your post from several pages ago  right under your latest post ... you can thank me for all the confusion later


----------



## EzioAs (Oct 24, 2016)

Tried *Bioshock Remastered* tonight. First impression, it's very similar to Bioshock Infinite (originally the other way around) but with more creepy atmosphere and much darker. I've never played the original but I'm guessing that this is as much remastered as Fable Anniversary to the original Fable (or Fable TLC). There's very few image quality settings given (20GB though and it's not really visually impressive) but at least it runs smooth on my GTX 660, and controls are pretty good too. I may finish this because the game pace is fast and satisfying and I need to change gears after some slower adventure and role playing games.


----------



## BirdyNV (Oct 24, 2016)

Battlefield 1 for days.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 24, 2016)

Waiting for Dishonored 2, so passing the time replaying Mirror's Edge and replaying Dead Island in the form of Dead Island Definitive Edition.

I realized, going back to it now, Techland vastly improved on everything in order to do Dying Light.  Combat, vehicles, movement controls, it all just works better in Dying Light.  Still, I'm enjoying some of the improved visuals in DIDE.


----------



## EzioAs (Oct 24, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Waiting for Dishonored 2, so passing the time replaying Mirror's Edge and replaying Dead Island in the form of Dead Island Definitive Edition.
> 
> I realized, going back to it now, Techland vastly improved on everything in order to do Dying Light.  Combat, vehicles, movement controls, it all just works better in Dying Light.  Still, I'm enjoying some of the improved visuals in DIDE.



Must you always play new games so quick that it makes me feel somewhat sad?  
Haha, just kidding around. I'll pick up games that interest me when they go cheap. In the meantime, I might as well clear my backlog.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 24, 2016)

EzioAs said:


> Must you always play new games so quick that it makes me feel somewhat sad?
> Haha, just kidding around. I'll pick up games that interest me when they go cheap. In the meantime, I might as well clear my backlog.


 No, not always.  Backlog is what I'm working on, and I won't be playing Dishonored 2 right when it comes out.  I have a couple other backlogs also after DIDE and Mirror's Edge, although technically they are replays.


----------



## peche (Oct 24, 2016)

EzioAs said:


> Tried *Bioshock Remastered* tonight. First impression, it's very similar to Bioshock Infinite (originally the other way around) but with more creepy atmosphere and much darker. I've never played the original but I'm guessing that this is as much remastered as Fable Anniversary to the original Fable (or Fable TLC). There's very few image quality settings given (20GB though and it's not really visually impressive) but at least it runs smooth on my GTX 660, and controls are pretty good too. I may finish this because the game pace is fast and satisfying and I need to change gears after some slower adventure and role playing games.


i have never played bioshock infitnte, still finishing bioshock 2, then decided to give a shot to the remastered version of the 1st game, liked a lot too!

Regards,


----------



## Cvrk (Oct 25, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> replaying Dead Island in the form of Dead Island Definitive Edition.



Never liked Dead island. It's a bad game. Focused around huge amount of farming. I played it with a friend in coop, expecting to be the most amazing coop ever. It was the very worst. 2 hours to get a decent weapon so after killing 10 zombies to have it broken. The farming was just non stop.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 25, 2016)

Cvrk said:


> Never liked Dead island. It's a bad game. Focused around huge amount of farming. I played it with a friend in coop, expecting to be the most amazing coop ever. It was the very worst. 2 hours to get a decent weapon so after killing 10 zombies to have it broken. The farming was just non stop.



I wouldn't say bad, I'm enjoying myself again.  It does definitely feel like it was the testing ground for the making of Dying Light.  Thankfully they learned those lessons well.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 26, 2016)

I'm playing ... Alien Isolation again.  this game is so fantastic, can never get enough.  It's been a few months since I last played so the levels have proved to be a challenge in areas.


----------



## EzioAs (Oct 26, 2016)

If Alien Isolation is discounted on the next sale, I'm definitely getting it. Heard a lot of good things about the game.


----------



## Drone (Oct 26, 2016)

Still playing Samurai Warriors 3 (90 hours and counting) and haven't even completed 30% of the main campaign lol. It's amazing that all characters and events are real and happened in history of Japan.






Playing as Hanzo Hattori is really awesome, probably one of the badass and kickass characters ever.


----------



## ViperXTR (Oct 28, 2016)

Dragon Ball Xenoverse 2, preorder stuff missing from game, wtf Bandai Namco, (also can't seem to go online either servers getting hammered or not available atm)


----------



## peche (Oct 28, 2016)

well, no play time  this week, spent time with my homies at night .. so hoping the weekend could catch up some gaming time!

Regards,


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 29, 2016)

I'm playing through Witcher 3: Blood and Wine.  I got to say, the refinement on this DLC is lower than the rest of the game.  I've found numerous bridges where there's invisible walls Roach can't cross.  I've also encountered invisible walls in boss fight areas that resulted in me getting hit instead of dodging.

A lot of the issues I had with the game before still aren't resolved too that require restarting the game and some mechanics (like swimming) that were substandard are still substandard.


----------



## Cvrk (Oct 29, 2016)

Spoiler: i met Ciri











She is the most refined character of the game so far





She would make a fine mother





Unfortunately he's a horrible liar





The kid doesn't believe her for a second





Yes, that is a botchling...and i got killed 2 times doing this quest





Discovering new things about my masculinity







Spoiler: is that a nipple ?











The ladies of the wood,are not real ladies....and if your equipment is broken, things are not looking to good for you





The npc don't really help, had to take him down all by myself....





Witcher 3 has the very best visuals i have ever seen in a game. No skyrim mods can ever beat it. With skyrim mods you get precision and eye candy, with Witcher you get an amazing sense of immersion (your in that forest, the wind is actually blowing....your in that room, your in that place). Hard to explain it.
The soundtrack is fantastic, so is the voice acting. It has the best overall voice acting in all of the games i've played. Sad to say, it beats Mas Effect. And after playing Witcher 1&2 i finally understand Geralt's voice . He's supposed to be this way... without so much feeling. He's detached...it's actually very cool once you figure it out.

This is a completely different story, but i think as far as story telling Bioware with Mass Effect does a better job. I got very much attached with the characters in ME, in Witcher i don't really care about anyone. And that's not a good thing.
As for the GOTY Witcher 3 ,it's full of bugs. The worst is the one where if your idle for a long time..maybe 15 minutes,the game will crash. Happens if you press esc or if your in game and there is stuff happening around you in real time. Other than this, invisible walls, horse get's stuck in all kinds of positions etc... Nothing will stop you from playing the game. This is still a masterpiece. I just wanted more missions, more lore. Much more lore. and 3 times a bigger map. The map is just not big enough. Crazy, right ? Considering, if you have a job, friends etc (real life) you will probably play this for about a month. And there is so much to discover. You can always take a boat ride, hold down the right mouse button (witcher sense) and explore everything underneath the water!

There is little to absolutely no decision making. Sure i bet there's a few different endings,depending how you choose along the way. I got very disappointed with Skyrim. After completing the game, the world around me (npc wise) treated me as f i was fresh off the wagon lvl 1. Hopefully this isn't Elder Scrolls.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 29, 2016)

EzioAs said:


> If Alien Isolation is discounted on the next sale, I'm definitely getting it. Heard a lot of good things about the game.



Well @EzioAs it is on sale now!!

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...undles-giveaways.125191/page-282#post-3546487

*Time limited offer. Ends in 2 days.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 29, 2016)

Finished Blood and Wine.  Overall, it's pretty good.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 30, 2016)

Battlefield 1 - taking some time to adjust to the weapons and new UI. Fun game though.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Oct 30, 2016)

I'm playing Assetto Corsa now that I've got my logitech G29, I love the feel of driving the cars, and knowing that this is as close as I'm ever likely to get to most of them


----------



## AndyGawg (Oct 30, 2016)

Also playing BIOSHOCK REMASTERED. I played the original around 9 years ago. Memory is often rosy, and first time of course I compared with other games at the time.
With that in mind, I would still say that the graphics of the remastered version are a bit of a let down. Yes, they are better, but nothing special compared to other current games.

It most certainly is not "9 years better." I guess making it "9 years better," would require a full rewrite with a new engine and adding DX12? The original was DX9, but this re-mastered
one, I'm not sure to be honest. Maybe DX 11? Guess not, the same could be achieved with maximizing DX9 IMHO?

Any thoughts? Anyone know if this game is just a polished DX9 version, or DX11?  I'm not totally sure how to check that. (My best guess is it's still DX9) - let me know if I am wrong! Gently please! 

Oh, also playing _Doom 4 new Arcade_ free DLC.  Now that is a fast fun good looking game. Needs a beefy system to run it to full potential though!
A lot of people on the Steam forums complain about all sorts of problems, from simple freeze or CTD, to wiping their PCs and wrecking their OS.   Pretty hilarious, fun reading. Wiping their disks."  Priceless. Obviously clueless about the most basic things, gaming PC.

Accept for  2 x CTDs just after release, the game runs _perfectly, in both Vulkan and Open GL._ I've put about 100 hours into it in total so that's pretty stable, well except for two CTDs right after launch. Now it's good solid and reliable.  I reckon at lot of those on steam forums should stick to consoles.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 30, 2016)

I just started a small Indie Norwegian game called *Through the Woods*, which I got through GOG.  Yes, it's walking and horror-themed, and it is BEAUTIFUL!  So far it is fun too, and just finished the female protagonist's son being abducted...Weird stuff going on!  You then spend the game facing down the horrors of legend in the forests of western Norway.





















Be aware, system requirements are rather steep.  It seems to be well optimized, as I maintained 59.9 to 60 fps  with 2 drops to 57/58.  The recommended setup is a 3.5GHz i5 and a GTX 980 or equivalent.  My 980Ti ran at around 61 to 64 with fan running at 70% to keep it there.


----------



## Cvrk (Oct 30, 2016)

@rtwjunkie I would really like to give this a try. post back to tell us if  *Through the Woods* is that good please 
in the meantime things are getting very gruesome with Witcher 3


Spoiler: The killer strikes again and left his victime in this state










Carnal Sins is by far the most scary quest in Wither series so far

On the more romantic side Geralt and Yennefer are having a great time 


Spoiler: they just can't get enough of one another



















More wisdom from the beautiful Yennefer





This would make for a fine wallpaper, to back for the in-game UI


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 30, 2016)

Cvrk said:


> I would really like to give this a try. post back to tell us if *Through the Woods* is that good please



I will put in several more hours today, so I will let you know more in depth.

Side note: can't stand Yennifer. 
Her attitude makes her ugly to me. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## jormungand (Oct 30, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> I will put in several more hours today, so I will let you know more in depth.
> 
> Side note: can't stand Yennifer.
> Her attitude makes her ugly to me. Just my opinion of course.


Triss was always my fav besides she has redhair


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 30, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Side note: can't stand Yennifer.
> Her attitude makes her ugly to me. Just my opinion of course.


Agreed but I stuck with her because that's the way the books go.  I'm replaying the game now to get the three achievements I missed and definitely changing that to Triss on this round.


----------



## Cvrk (Oct 30, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Side note: can't stand Yennifer.


So you also played Witcher 3 ? 
I just saved,and ready to go to bed for tonight. Left off where i had the option to say "I love you" to Triss. I didn't. Just told her i miss her. Don't know what might have happen if i chose that dialog line.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 30, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> I just started a small Indie Norwegian game called *Through the Woods*, which I got through GOG.  Yes, it's walking and horror-themed, and it is BEAUTIFUL!  So far it is fun too, and just finished the female protagonist's son being abducted...Weird stuff going on!  You then spend the game facing down the horrors of legend in the forests of western Norway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks like I need to try it!


----------



## Jetster (Oct 30, 2016)

My doctor said I should get out more so maybe Ill try it


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 30, 2016)

@Cvrk @manofthem Yes, do buy!  It really feels to me like a cross between Alien Isolation and Alan Wake, with the landscape and scenery on the top-notch level of Vanishing of Ethan Carter.

Pros:  1. Great buildup.
          2. Fantastic scenery
          3. Sound effects.  Being that much of the game takes place at night, sound plays a HUGE part in the immersion, and whether you believe sounds are positioned near or far, behind you or to the side, and whether or not they are ordinary sounds like wind, the clatter of pebbles falling, the pounding of a troll's foot, or the shriek of some night terror.  I cannot emphasize enough, the sound Is incredible, bringing goosebumps to my arms and neck, making me swing around with my flashlight, and forcing me to move slowly so that I could hear better.
         4. Voice acting- This is almost entirely the female protagonist.  I played it in English, and it was very well done.  I'm sure the Norwegian language version will be top notch.
         5. Very real Suspense/Horror- No, not blood and splatters terror, but genuinely spooky.  You do come across things that howl, stomp and go bump in the night.  Your best defense is either move slowly and then make a run for it, without a flashlight, or it may be to use a flashlight as your only means of keeping the horror at bay.  You cannot fight anything.  You must look for some alternate routes, or wait for the right moments, in addition to the advice I just gave.

Negative:  1. Settings.  Very few graphics settings, and even fewer sound settings.
                 2. Poor lip-synching
                 3. Despite excellent scenery, plants, rocks, and objects, including fairly good lighting, face models seem a little off.  Could be much better.

Overall, a nice little Indie title available on Steam or GOG.

It does feel somewhat like Western Norway during the two weeks I spent travelling and hiking there.  I know we have a few members from Norway, including @INSTG8R who could say better.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 30, 2016)

Cvrk said:


> So you also played Witcher 3 ?
> I just saved,and ready to go to bed for tonight. Left off where i had the option to say "I love you" to Triss. I didn't. Just told her i miss her. Don't know what might have happen if i chose that dialog line.


Depends on context but it might have closed the Triss romance path.  I didn't discover I closed the path to Triss until long after the decision was made (the party you attend with her outside of Novigrad).


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 30, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Depends on context but it might have closed the Triss romance path.



Yeah, I think it does.  There's actually two or three steps that have to be taken to make it happen.


----------



## 64K (Oct 30, 2016)

Females with attitude are cool in video games.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 30, 2016)

I'm still bummed out that DAO created lots of awesome characters and they really didn't use them in DAI.  Morrigan's presence in DAI was very shallow and nonexistent in DA2.  Shale was another awesome character in DAO that just got a subtle nod in DA2 and nonexistent in DAI.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 30, 2016)

still going at ED...

GOSH mining is way more fun here than in Eve Online  also stunned by the details ...you see rings from afar ... you see roids up close ... ohhhhh the delight! Not mentioning the details of the roids surfaces ... mngffff... i am almost ashamed that i waited a promotion on ED... will definitely get the Horizon pass next ...
   

also ... my Hauler is ... charming ... (gif)
 

also thinking of getting a Cobra MK III next ... 2 ML + 2PL can be a lil more useful than a Hauler with a single ML and no other def than chaff


----------



## 64K (Oct 31, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I'm still bummed out that DAO created lots of awesome characters and they really didn't use them in DAI.  Morrigan's presence in DAI was very shallow and nonexistent in DA2.  Shale was another awesome character in DAO that just got a subtle nod in DA2 and nonexistent in DAI.



DAO was the best definitely. btw you might recognize the actress that did Morrigan's voice from the movie Pitch Black and the sci fi series Farscape.







Claudia Black.


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 31, 2016)

RE5 but i'm burnt out on it for tonight.


----------



## Cvrk (Oct 31, 2016)

@rtwjunkie what about difficulty ? was the game hard to finish ?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 31, 2016)

Cvrk said:


> @rtwjunkie what about difficulty ? was the game hard to finish ?



It was not hard.  It is mostly linear, with usually an alternate route to avoid monster if necessary.  I say linear, but it was never very clear where my path was, since it was dark for much of the game.  I ended up straying off the path  through undergrowth at times.  I could say it is a broad brush stroke of a movement area you have.  

I did not find out you could sneak until very late in game.   I chalk that up to new devs who started this when still in school.

I died 5 times.  You cannot straight out outrun anything in the game without some sneaking, and then running after you get distance. 

Overall, a little short, but a fantastic first effort by 5 young people.  It definitely hits the fear/suspense factor for me.


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 31, 2016)

64K said:


> DAO was the best definitely. btw you might recognize the actress that did Morrigan's voice from the movie Pitch Black and the sci fi series Farscape.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She was also in Stargate series


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 31, 2016)

Couldn't resist and picked up Civ VI

So far so good. Still figuring out how to own the AI like I did in five... No more top difficulty here, I'm stuck at Prince for now  Damn districts make things awfully complicated but that's a good thing. Firaxis at least recovered some of its mojo and didn't release VI as they did V. VI has everything that V has with all expacs in terms of mechanics. Very good.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 31, 2016)

RejZoR said:


> She was also in Stargate series



And Diablo 3


----------



## Drone (Oct 31, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> RE5 but i'm burnt out on it for tonight.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 31, 2016)

Started playing dragonball xenoverse 2 with family members.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 31, 2016)

RejZoR said:


> She was also in Stargate series


She voiced one of the race organizers (the second area after flying on the blimp) in RAGE.  To be honest, she kind of sounded out of place there.  It's almost like they wanted her in the game but couldn't find a good place for her so she got that minor character role.


The one character I really liked in DAO -> DA2 was Isabella.  She's only a foot note in DAI.  Anders was also good in DAO but they ruined him in DA2.


Still playing Witcher 3.  I think Blood and Wine added a tax audit occurrence in Oxenfurt.  That was pretty good.


----------



## BiggieShady (Oct 31, 2016)

AsRock said:


> And Diablo 3


And Uncharted 3


----------



## m0nt3 (Oct 31, 2016)

Just beat Pillars of Eternity, need to go through the DLC next, but am Waiting on Tyranny to come out two weeks. So playing some Baldur's Gate till November 10th.


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 31, 2016)

Since it's halloween.


----------



## Drone (Oct 31, 2016)

RE5 is beautiful. RE4 & 5 would've been perfect if you could shoot/reload while running. RE5's aiming system was a 'meh', if only they released Wii version like they did with RE4 but obviously Wii's hardware couldn't run it


----------



## manofthem (Oct 31, 2016)

Still having a blast with Alien. I'm on a play through but I'm really just having fun with it, messing with people or the alien.  I like to attract the alien, hide, do it again and then blast him, and then do it all over again.  I have found though that the alien does get smart or the game gets a little harder as you mess with the alien; he gets quicker about things and will get you faster. Fantastic!







I do want to do a play through and go for all the id tags and nostromo logs, it would be fun.  then I need to go through again on Nightmare mode


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 1, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Still having a blast with Alien. I'm on a play through but I'm really just having fun with it, messing with people or the alien.  I like to attract the alien, hide, do it again and then blast him, and then do it all over again.  I have found though that the alien does get smart or the game gets a little harder as you mess with the alien; he gets quicker about things and will get you faster. Fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The other half got 100%/Platinum trophy  on this game on the PS4 and she had fun/scary/frustrating moments doing it.


----------



## Recon-UK (Nov 3, 2016)

I must admit this is perhaps the seventh time i have finished this game, and every time i come to a part where i get my ass kicked. Love it 

Amazing how well it's visuals stand up today also...

Open my spoiler below for some images.



Spoiler


----------



## Recon-UK (Nov 3, 2016)

NFS Shift 2 on Pro level difficulty.

Still got the track line on but everything else is pure metal to tarmac, got some weapons of track destruction already


----------



## ctech845 (Nov 3, 2016)

ukimperium said:


> I'm currently working on Dark Souls III, Deus Ex: Mankind Divided & Sacred 3. I like any kind of game other than sports & racing games ^^


How can you not like racing games! Lol, i still play off road in an arcade hahaha


----------



## scevism (Nov 3, 2016)

Playing Gradius III on my snes. And BF1 on pc bit of a mix up.


----------



## Recon-UK (Nov 4, 2016)

Made a short video.

Watch me fighting the cars round corners though haha.. keep those back ends in check 

No stability control, no traction control, manual gears, Pro level difficulty. But driving line left on as when i play tired i miss calculate the stopping distances lol.

Oh and i have 4K resolution gameplay mixed in the video too, you can tell as i have the GPU statistics on haha.


----------



## Recon-UK (Nov 5, 2016)

Well i raced and raced and this beautiful insane bat shit crazy track weapon was created from my brain.. tuned to hell and back, not just parts, everything else too from gears to ride stiffness and weight balance.




 



Built for break neck speed round corners, this thing will strip the skin from your body with the amount of acceleration it has


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 5, 2016)

Still playing Witcher 3.  Even trying to rush it, it is taking days.  I'm about mid Act 2 right now.


----------



## Recon-UK (Nov 5, 2016)

Yeahhhhhhhhhhhh i think the Maserati driver was a bit pissed, as was the Nissan GTR that is capable of over 200MPH lol. 











My Scoob can only manage 168 MPH.. but try catching it first


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 5, 2016)

Finished all Serious Sam games. Just doing the SS3 addon/expansion and then off to Serious Sam Double D  That thing looks absolutely ridiculous. XD


----------



## Recon-UK (Nov 5, 2016)

Some Deus Ex HR on Give me Deus Ex difficulty.


----------



## Cvrk (Nov 5, 2016)

Saturday night: questing, leveling and a half woman / goat with lots of hair on her legs


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 5, 2016)

That's a succubus.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 5, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> That's a succubus.


actually ... it looks more like a female satyr/minotaur ... than a Succubus ... (i hope they didn't call it Succubus in the game .. )

generic succubus:
(credit: http://www.deviantart.com/art/Succubus-506191974 )



oh crap they actually called it a succubus ...









this is not a canon succubus ... 

she looks more like Lumi the follower for Skyrim ... same feature (technically a female Minotaur )
 

or a Satyr as i said ...
(credit: http://nevindria.deviantart.com/art/Satyr-Girl-339462011 )


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 6, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> actually ... it looks more like a female satyr/minotaur ... than a Succubus ... (i hope they didn't call it Succubus in the game .. )
> 
> generic succubus:
> (credit: http://www.deviantart.com/art/Succubus-506191974 )
> ...



I do not remember Geralt actually calling it a succubus in game. The game says to follow the succubus, though, but I didn't really pay attention. She looked like a satyr, and acted like a satyr.  Ah well, they got one wrong. 

Edit: it appears the slightly different succubus has been part of Witcher lore all the way back to the beginning, and I never noticed.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 6, 2016)

I distinctly recall encountering one in Witcher 2 (side quest) and they appear several times in Witcher 3 (once in main quest, several times in side quests).  The Bestiary calls them "Succubi."

Edit: I vaguely recall a Succubus card in Witcher so probably a Succubus there too.  Their appearance has always been more or less the same in the Witcher games.

Edit: I think Gearlt will call them a Succubus if you decide to kill/turn them in.


----------



## Recon-UK (Nov 6, 2016)

I really need to get around to playing Witcher 2... i never did the first one either but enjoyed it haha.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Nov 6, 2016)

CoD: Infinite Warfare single player. It's actually better than I expected...considering I haven't liked COD since 4.

Oh and lots of Portal Knight's.


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 6, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> Well i raced and raced and this beautiful insane bat shit crazy track weapon was created from my brain.. tuned to hell and back, not just parts, everything else too from gears to ride stiffness and weight balance.
> 
> View attachment 80814
> 
> ...


It's still not an Evo, there can be only one.


----------



## Recon-UK (Nov 6, 2016)

Evo is overrated.

Lotus Elise will smack both anyway


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 6, 2016)

I just played skyrim... and remembered one funny thing... darn thing froze in the crypt crashed to desktop 

Ahh... deja vu feelings.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 6, 2016)

Only game I'm playing these days is World of Warships. Enjoying the slow movement and forward thinking required to properly maneuver the ships so they don't become the other teams target.

My current favorite ship-


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 6, 2016)

I've just been tooling around playing games I haven't played, or replaying ones that have been so long I forgot major portions of the games.

The current replay is *Crysis*.  I picked up last week on GOG and decided a replay was in order. I'm running it on my secondary system, with its R9 380x.  It's amazing how nearly 10 years later, it still looks awesome!

I have textures and shaders on ultra, and all others on high.  The GPU is maxed out, and only producing 50fps at 1080p, but has not even hit 50 degrees Celcius.  I really am amazed how good the foliage still looks, especially maxed out, which back in the day I couldn't do.  It's not CPU heavy either, as the i3 in there is never more than about 35% utilized.

Gameplay is still fun, mechanics are nice, AI is better than I remember, and you can save anytime you want! What a concept!


----------



## denixius (Nov 7, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> I've just been tooling around playing games I haven't played, or replaying ones that have been so long I forgot major portions of the games.
> 
> The current replay is *Crysis*.  I picked up last week on GOG and decided a replay was in order. I'm running it on my secondary system, with its R9 380x.  It's amazing how nearly 10 years later, it still looks awesome!
> 
> ...



GOG is very good decision to buy old games (as it's name). I love GOG, and I'm saying this every time when I saw a thread about GOG.  I suggest that first game of Ghost Recon, if you love the series.

By the way, I'm playing non-stop The Elder Scrolls Online since 2014. SOmetimes Hearts of Iron IV, Skyrim Special Edition, Europa Universalis IV, Victoria II (want to play Victoria 3, though it's not announced yet. ) and etc.


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 7, 2016)

_Going_ to be playing Gwent Beta shortly   got my invite this morn


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 7, 2016)

What I hate most about sequels: half-assing characters.  Examples in Witcher:
-Iorveth and Saskia, two excellent developed characters in Witcher 2 that are utterly unimportant in Witcher 3.
-Dandelion had a huge presence in Witcher 1 and Witcher 2 but he came across as a weak/minor character in Witcher 3.
-Zoltan also had a huge presence in Witcher 1 and could have if you sided with Iorveth in Witcher 2 but in Witcher 3, he is extremely shallow.
-Thaler, an excellent character in Witcher 1 that is quite reduced in Witcher 3 (very few lines).  At least he is undeniably Thaler but his character didn't really grow.
-Roche and Ves were pretty strong characters in Witcher 2, like Thaler, they were reduced to minor characters in Witcher 3 not really expanding on said characters.
-Dykstra, I understand people who read the books would know him better but considering how important of a role he plays, he comes across as shallow.
-King of Beggars, I'm really disappointed in this one because he's only got maybe a dozen lines in the whole game.  Players should have been empowered to rise the King of Beggars up to knock Dykstra down.  As is, he plays such a minor role, I'm not entirely sure why he exists in Witcher 3.

The exceptions to the rule:
-Kiera Metz was a surprise--a relatively minor character introduced in Witcher 3 that really holds her own.
-Triss where her character grew with each successive title.
-Ciri only appeared in Witcher 3 and they did a good job at condensing everything you need to know about her in that brief time.
-Shani, a minor character in Witcher 1 and acceptably developed character in Witcher 3: Heart of Stone.

Good sequels need to focus on character development with the goal of making every character better than the previous title or explained for being absent.  Witcher 2 did this rather well coming from Witcher but in Witcher 3, they dropped strong story and characters for a plethora of content.  This probably sounds like I'm complaining about the game turning open world and you may be right.  I mean, Witcher 3 does come across as a lot better value compared to the previous games because there is hundreds of hours of content versus dozens, but it still makes me sad that they butchered player choice (nothing you did in the previous games really matters, only a handful of choices in Witcher 3 itself matters in terms of ending), characters (listed above), and polish (lots of bugs).


I got 78 of 78 achievements now.  I'm powering through the end of Blood and Wine.


----------



## Cvrk (Nov 7, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> I do not remember Geralt actually calling it a succubus in game. The game says to follow the succubus, though, but I didn't really pay attention. She looked like a satyr, and acted like a satyr.  Ah well, they got one wrong.
> 
> Edit: it appears the slightly different succubus has been part of Witcher lore all the way back to the beginning, and I never noticed.


I chose not to kill her. Just like i did for the first one. I find them harmless.
I am at the point where i need to gather forces to defend Ciri.
Lvl 26 and i am making anything secondary, everything that i can find on the map to get more lvl up and gear before the fight with the Wild Hunt. There is so much content! The quests are generic , but the dialog is always so complete, there is so much immersion, i love it.
There many drawbacks ,and things they could have done better. Struggling to get a complete set of armor is useless, 20 minutes later you can find something better etc... but since nothing comes close to the world of Witcher, this is one incredible game. Don't know if Bioware will be able to top it up with the new Mass Effect.

P.S.: Almost impossible to win any Gwent card game. The npc's have insane cards. You only get to play with only one set,and it's useless.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 7, 2016)

Dragon Age Inquisition is quite parallel to Witcher 3.  I'd argue they both suffer from the same flaws but where Witcher 3 delivered more on gameplay, Dragon Age Inquisition delivered more on story.  Not really much comparison between Witcher 3 and Mass Effect.  Andromeda could take after Dragon Age Inquisition though.  We'll have to see.


Keys to Gwent:
-On factions like Monster and Skelligar, you'll want to pile a lot of cards in your deck that are played with another of the same type but only if you have 3 or more cards of that type.  At the beginning of the match, if you see any duplicates in your playable hand, swap them first because you only need one to play them all of the same kind.
-On factions like Nilfgard and Northern Realms, the key is decoys and cards that, when spent, give you more cards (costs one card, get two back).  If the above rule applies, always play those cards before playing these cards.  If you get a card from your deck that matches the type you already had, you just wasted your spy card.  Further, I recommend playing these cards first so you can truly see what you have to work with at the start.  Additionally, the AI may use a decoy and send the card back to you so you can revive in the next turn with a medic.
-No matter the faction, always take the high value cards that buddy up.  Case in point, there's 4 cards of the same type in the Northern Realms hand, each with a value of four.  By themselves, they're not very potent but together, they're omnipotent.  If you manage to play all four without them getting lost, you'll get 16 per card (4 -> 8 -> 12 -> 16) times 4 for a massive total of 64.  Throw a horn on that and that'll jump up to 128 points for 5 cards.  There's not much that can beat a hand like that.
-Always play on the offensive.  This means take the fraction abilities that boosts rows of cards.  This serves as a force multiplier.
-Have at least one commander horn in your deck.  They double the value of all the cards in the row that don't have a star around their indicator.
-Medics are crucial to a lot of factions.  If you have a medic that is not starred, remember that you can not only revive the medic, but also revive another unit with that medic.  One medic could revive many medics and end with a unit card.  It's the equivalent of Gwent necromancy.   That said, it's usually best to either revive a really strong unit that will land on an already used horn or a spy to get you two more cards from your deck.
-Special cards generally suck.  I only ever take two decoy (to return spies to sender) + one horn.  If I take any environmental ones, it would just be a clear sky incase the AI really screwed me over with a torrential rain, blizzard, or fog.  Generally speaking, I don't recommend it.
-Beware of scorcher (appears all except early game) and the three unit-killing cards (these are Blood and Wine cards, if memory serves).  The best solution for all three types is to always preempt with a high value card.  For example, I place my 8-point catapult before the 6-point so if the scorcher is used, it spares all of the 6-point catapults.
-Try to only focus on one row per round.  Which you should focus on depends on the cards you have, what your commander can boost (or attack), and which rows have status effects.
-Excepting the spy starred card (very late game) don't play starred cards until the final round.  One exception: if the AI capitulates early and one or two starred cards will win the round, go for it.  For example, the last game I played the AI passed with only 12 points.  I used the Gearlt card (15 points starred) to win the round and that was literally the only card on my side.
-Always try to win the first round.  If you do not, the odds of winning plummet.  If the AI comes out swinging on the second round, don't be afraid to cut your loses and go to the third (example, you were playing lots of artillery and it throws a torrential rain at you with no way to clear it).
-Don't spam low value cards in your deck.  Having high value/tactical cards exactly at the minimum (22 cards) is the best because you're more likely to be able to play the really good cards.  For example, a 1:22 chance of getting a spy card is much better than a 1:40 chance.
-Get familiar with attacking.  For example, the Monster faction has the 3 crones played to the close combat row that are worth 6 points each.  I'll either hold my 7-point close range attack card until the crones are played or have a plan to be able to revive it with a medic should I need to use it.  The 18 point crone attack (potentially 36 points if there is a horn) will drop to 0 while I get 7 or 14 points in return.  Beware of this vulnerability when playing as Skellegar or Monster factions.
-If you're running away from the AI in points on the second round, it may be best to pass and keep your remaining cards for the third wave.  The AI will try it's best to beat you because it is do or die.  This should make the third wave easy to win so long as you still have decent cards to play.
-If you're playing as Scoitael, Monsters, or Skellegar, against Northern Realms or Nilfgard, make sure to stock up on decoy cards to turn the spies against them.  They'll roll over you if you don't.

I really like Northern Realms and very rarely lose (usually Nilfgard because they out spied me, Scoitael because they played everything in the archer row where I can't hit them, or Monster because I had no way to stop their onslaught of united cards + horn).  I have all of the spy (Thaler, Dykstra, that one guy) and medic (Yennifer + generic medic) cards I can get my hands on, lots of artillery (including the two 8-point pairing catapults), pairing archers (5 points each), pairing swordsman (4 points each), and about 5-6 starred 10-15 point cards.

I'm not sure what you mean by only "play with one set."  Before the match starts, you can usually change which deck you're using.  I'd play with my best.


----------



## D007 (Nov 7, 2016)

Replaying age of empires 3, with all expansions in 3k.


----------



## dcf-joe (Nov 8, 2016)

I had my best round of CS:GO last night. I know it is not impressive to a lot of you, but I was impressed with myself and my teammates.

I am player:  Cringeworthy


----------



## Cvrk (Nov 8, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Dragon Age Inquisition is quite parallel to Witcher 3.   where Witcher 3 delivered more on gameplay, Dragon Age Inquisition delivered more on story.


I dont think it deliveres more in terms of story. I just got much more attached to the characters in DA than Witcher (for some reason), thus i was more intrigued to find out was is going on, all the lines of dialog were more interesting. If you think about it, like i said before, for every fetch- quest there is so much detail involved. Often you get all this back story about the characters and what's going on. 
I truly hope ME wont be like DA. 
Thank you for all the Gwent advice


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 8, 2016)

The reason is obvious to me: characters in Witcher 3 are hello -> goodbye.  In Dragon Age Inquisition, most of the characters you run into frequently and up to three of them accompany you for long periods of time.  Gearlt is a loner mostly talking to quest givers for a few minutes, doing stuff, then collecting reward.  You can't really ever get attached to anyone because interactions are so brief.

DAI and MEA run on the same engine and there's obvious parallels between the "Inquisitor" and the "Pathfinder."  DAI is a rather fun adventure but by the time I finished it, I was utterly spent with zero interest in replaying nor in a future title.  I suspect MEA will bring the same feelings.


If you're still struggling with Gwent, I'd need to see your deck to give more specific suggestions.  50% of Gwent is having a good deck; the other 50% is knowing what to play when.

Remember, if you see an option to play Gwent with a merchant that isn't grayed out, you'll likely get a card from them if you win.  That'll help you accumulate good cards so you can take on the tournaments.


----------



## Cvrk (Nov 8, 2016)

Ciri mentioned something AMAZING!
She talked about the place where she teleported. Where people had metal hats and used flying metal ships. So she teleported tot he future. OMG!.... Can we expect in Witcher 4 scenes from the future ? (not in medieval times anymore)
Does Andrzej Sapkowski speak about this in the books ?





For me most of the games i have played  DA Inquisition, don't really make a difference . But Witcher 3 is a game definitely worth playing at high settings.
I played with low details for a good 30 minutes maybe even more. it's horrible. I remember between medium and very high there was almost no difference in Mass Effect 3.

Is there a way to manually set the resolution of the game to 4k ? It won't let me ,cuz my monitor is native 1080


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 8, 2016)

Cvrk said:


> Ciri mentioned something AMAZING!
> She talked about the place where she teleported. Where people had metal hats and used flying metal ships. So she teleported tot he future. OMG!.... Can we expect in Witcher 4 scenes from the future ? (not in medieval times anymore)
> Does Andrzej Sapkowski speach about this in the books ?



No Witcher 4. CDPR said TW3 was the end.  Best to go out with a bang, eh?  

The next one is Cyberpunk 2077, which is supposed to be a bigger game and world than TW3.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 9, 2016)

Finished The Room Two.  Putting off Dishonored until tomorrow.  Looking for something to fill the gap...


I like the alt model for Ciri way better than default.  Triss' alt model sucks though.
http://store.steampowered.com/app/378644/


----------



## denixius (Nov 9, 2016)

I opened this thread and I saw Ciri on the fullscreen. Thanks, Cvrk.  My save is at 65 level (with New Game+), but still there are things to discover. I'm still playing it on Xbox One.

I know it's too late but I bought Total War: Warhammer at last. And I'm happy. Yes.  It's good.


----------



## Devils41 (Nov 9, 2016)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Only game I'm playing these days is World of Warships. Enjoying the slow movement and forward thinking required to properly maneuver the ships so they don't become the other teams target.
> 
> My current favorite ship-




Same here pretty much the only game I play now a days. If you like the Konigsberg you'll love the Nuremberg I have the most battles in it. German AP is awesome against anything showing broadside, I'm currently grinding my Yorck to get the Hipper. Also if you haven't played them German BB's are amazing!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 11, 2016)

I finally started Dishonored in earnest and I have to say I'm surprised at how much I forgot about the plot.  It's like a new game to me.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 11, 2016)

Playing Titanfall 2 and getting my a$$ kicked from the young online players


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 11, 2016)

Finished Serious Sam 3 and it's addon and I have a bit of mixed feelings. Graphics were amazing and the more realistic approach to weapons was kinda nice, but the game just didn't feel as organic as Serious Sam TFE and TSE. In a way I kinda had more fun even with Serious Sam 2.

Now started playing Serious Sam Double D XXL. I kinda like the side scrolling approach. It's interesting. I have yet to try the gun stacker.


----------



## Cvrk (Nov 12, 2016)

Spoiler: Andromeda (kinda) first play...but with swords. Way better! 















Started Hearts of Stone. First "boss" was the hardest i've ever fought. That mage was very hard to defeat.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 12, 2016)

Just keep rushing at him to make him teleport and use Aard to interrupt the teleport.  The problem is all the other guys that are with him.

If you elect to fight von Everec, that fight is much harder.  Actually, you're probably coming up on that now...

The spiders in Hearts of Stone are really tough, especially the big ones.  So damn fast and none of the signs really seem to help...I guess Yrden would.  Bah, why didn't I think of that?   The Fallen Knights are tough too.


Still playing Dishonored here.  I never realized how much optional dialog there was in this game (keep using people until the option goes away).


----------



## Recon-UK (Nov 12, 2016)

Dirt 3... awesome game, can't really believe they gave away such a gem for free lol.

Them graphics tho :O


----------



## Cvrk (Nov 13, 2016)

This gem @Recon-UK is a mess. It pains me to say this : with *colin mcrae 2005 *me & my friends have made an amazing new year's eve back in 2012. it transformed the night, we played it in lan and the fun mixed with sparkly wine left sweet memories.
At last, Codemasters are no masters! They suck .
Wired keyboard Microsoft 600 + Logitech G110 + A4tech many models ++ many other keyboards and gamepads have all the same bug, unfixable till this day: keyfreeze. And without unplugging the keyboard or computer hard reset there is no escape. Codemasters games made with EGO 2.0 and up all have this problem.  There games are completely unplayable to so many people who bought there games over the years without any refund whatsoever !



*Codemasters*


----------



## Cvrk (Nov 13, 2016)

Toothless said:


> No games for me.. Just trying to get Ubuntu to run off of a Windows host.. Ugh...


That sounds like a good rpg. What lvl are you at ? 

I lost again.... where does the npc finds all these cards, by round 2 the npc had like 38 points.... i had 12.





Finished Hearts of Stone, staring at the ocean.








I wanna do as many quests as i can,and get lvl-up before the last quest with Ciri.



Spoiler: True words. The new land does look out of fairy tales, so much color and light













Spoiler: Hard to fight this dude with broken gear. Especially if the npc get in the way, every time you wanna dodge











Funny part is that the game lets you get more amazing gear. Sad part, is that i never got the old one. The farming is crazy! And most of the times you need a huge amount of money.




Should have got the wolf school set & the cat. ... Yeah right. I'm running with stuff i scavenge. The worst part is that getting full set is so hard,and after 2 lvl's witch is 1 hour later, you out grown the set and find on a bandit something better. There is a superb mod to fix this, that on GOTY edition of the game does not work, and it will never... CD Projekt did not like that mod and did something about it. I still have installed a singular mod that gives better loot at every drop. The drop rate becomes so much serious and plentiful,still the game is very hard and getting the sets is either very hard or useless. 



Spoiler: He sees a naked full of blood young woman and he gets all romantic like " we don't have to fight"....that's Geralt


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 13, 2016)

You have way too many cards in your deck (22 is the minimum should never exceed 30).  By the looks of it, most of them are shitty 1-2 point cards.  Get rid of them.  You want the highest average card value (also considering cards that buddy up) you can get.  Whomever has the highest average value tends to win.

In that hand, Thaler is your best card.  Play it immediately.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 13, 2016)

I completed first run through *Dishonored 2* as Corvo. It took about 29 hours, which was as much as 2 runs of the first game. I actually managed low chaos!  That was tough, as stealth didn't always work out.  At one point in the game I saw my saves were high chaos and made a deliberate attempt to right the ship and get back to low chaos.  It's much more tough to do it this way than high chaos.

After a little break I will try it again as Emily, since she has some different abilities.

I definitely recommend!!! Very nearly as good as the first. IMO the first was almost the perfect game, so it's hard to top.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 13, 2016)

Dishonored, trying to clean the place out, not killing anyone, and not being seen is easily north of 20 hours.

Edit: Actually, I don't really know because saves don't appear to keep track.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Nov 14, 2016)

Been trying to play Mirror's edge Catalyst, but have had a lot of problems with screen freezes. It always starts out fine, then after 1/2 hour to an hour or so of playing, the freezes start, and get progressively worse.

I tried lowering settings, even though frame rates were playable, still freezes. I tried looking at RAM usage, but it's never above 4GB. It has symptoms of a memory leak, but there's no evidence of it in RAM usage.

I'm running Crimson 16.10.1, and am going to try 16.11.3. If that doesn't fix it, I'll have to assume the game just has problems with older GCN cards. The only other game I've been playing that freezes is Doom 2016, but it doesn't happen nearly as often  in that game. I struggle just to get in a good session in MEC.


----------



## Cvrk (Nov 14, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> By the looks of it, most of them are shitty 1-2 point cards.  Get rid of them.


These are all the cards i got. Need to win matches to get more cards, never win any...


rtwjunkie said:


> I completed first run through *Dishonored 2* as Corvo.


Dishonored 2 is out ? WOW!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 14, 2016)

Cvrk said:


> These are all the cards i got. Need to win matches to get more cards, never win any...


You have 47 cards.  Assuming you have 10 special cards (which I would never recommend having more than four comprised of mostly decoys and commander horns), you have 37 unit cards when the requirement is only 22.  Ergo, you need to get rid of 15 of the worst cards in your hand.  Start with everything (except Thaler) that is worth less than 4 points.  Doing so will substantially increase the likelihood of winning.

Even in the longest hand against Nilfgard (a lot of swapping spies) I never used more than 22 cards so it's critical that every card in your deck is the best you can muster.

I would never start a round with more than 30 cards (unit + special) which, end game, means leaving some of the lower value starred unit cards out (e.g. Triss at 7 points and Philipa worth 10 points).  The reason for this is because you really, really want the spy cards to end up in your hand (there's 4 available to the Northern Realms).  Each one runs out the clock (forces the other player to move giving you room to plot) and gives you two more cards from your deck (which could be another spy, a medic to revive a spy, or a decoy to turn an AI spy against them).  If you can make the AI play all of its cards in the first turn, even if you forfeit the first turn, the second two turns for a victory should be easy.  I've often won with 6+ great cards left in my hand.


----------



## Recon-UK (Nov 14, 2016)

This but i got bored fast...

And jesus hell christ WTF is that recoil for the Galil? I'm not spraying like an idiot, it's just uncontrollable lol.


----------



## micheal (Nov 15, 2016)

World of Warcraft.
www.ggmyfriend.com


----------



## manofthem (Nov 15, 2016)

Well, I think Alien Isolation is the first game I've ever hit 100% in   Got the Nostromo logs, then started a game on Novice and played through without dying (i know, cheap on novice but I wanted the easiest way to not die and get the achievement), then finished up the ID badges.  Had to google for a few badges.







Play long enough and you see some funky stuff...

like floating things





An alien horizontally placed through the floor





And a levatating alien


----------



## Frick (Nov 15, 2016)

Stellaris, and they really added stuff in the Heinlein update. Before long this game will be gud for real.


----------



## prasoooon (Nov 15, 2016)

Yesterday I just finished COD Infinite warfare single player, enjoyed it so much but have a very short main story and its a very innovative n emotional game.
Now I can continue to my other game i.e Witcher 3 blood n wine dlc, Cod Black OPs 3, Mafia 3, BF4, etc etc.


----------



## Kursah (Nov 15, 2016)

Frick said:


> Stellaris, and they really added stuff in the Heinlein update. Before long this game will be gud for real.



I'll have to give this another serious look at some point this winter.

For now, I've been really getting into *Ashes of the Singularity: Escalations* expansion since it came out on Thursday. Holy shit it's a lotta fun, and adds more to the base AotS...tactical zoom, more units, more polish, the AI is still damn good (IMHO), the game looks amazing. I enjoy the original AotS with my youngest son who is an RTS fan as well. Both are damn good fun. Be warned, your system will heat up...mostly GPU. 

So far AotS and Escalation have been worth every damn penny I paid, but I'm also an RTS fan that loves sci fi, lasers, and explosions..plus large battles are a huge plus! Now whenever they want to use this engine to develop Sins 2, I'm ready and waiting! Would be even sweeter to have Star Wars - Empire at War 2 developed on the same engine...I'd be in hog heaven if that happened! But regardless...I'll give Stardock and Oxide credit for expanding Ashes into something unique and far beyond a tech demo. The SP game is much more enjoyable, I really do enjoy going against the AI... now I just need a laptop that can handle this beast of a game so I can enjoy it on the road!


----------



## gottistar (Nov 15, 2016)

hey fellas , im playing
Battlefield 1 
DOOM
World of Warcraft (off and on)


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Nov 15, 2016)

playing Call Of Duty: Infinite Warfare, Titanfall 2, Shadow Warrior 2 & DOOM.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 15, 2016)

Had a good laugh last night when @Luke Whitton called in and we played Dirt 3 online.


----------



## Cvrk (Nov 15, 2016)

prasoooon said:


> Yesterday I just finished COD Infinite warfare single player, enjoyed it so much but have a very short main story and its a very innovative n emotional game.


perhaps you wanna tell us how the multiplayer is going , considering it's the most important part of the game


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 15, 2016)

Cvrk said:


> perhaps you wanna tell us how the multiplayer is going , considering it's the _most important part of the game_



Objection, your honor. Conjecture, assumes facts not in evidence.


----------



## EzioAs (Nov 15, 2016)

Started some *Grey Goo* based on a friend's recommendation. Turns out, it's a pretty good game. It has an interesting premise and great soundtrack. The learning curve is also quite simple, I mean coming from Age of Empires and StarCraft. I'm planning on playing some multiplayer this weekend (that and finally completing Bioshock, probably).


----------



## Frick (Nov 15, 2016)

Kursah said:


> I'll have to give this another serious look at some point this winter.



You should. Just be aware of the usual Paradox quirks and annoyances (if you aren't already): DLC galore (even if you don't count the music and other light DLC) and a single threaded engine that will make the game slow down a lot no matter your CPU/GPU/storage. Also some DLC will brrak the game, and introduce features you hate. The good thing is that in two years it will be a very different game, even if you don't buy any DLC (as plenty of the stuff in those are included in the patches).


----------



## Frick (Nov 15, 2016)

EzioAs said:


> Started some *Grey Goo* based on a friend's recommendation. Turns out, it's a pretty good game. It has an interesting premise and great soundtrack. The learning curve is also quite simple, I mean coming from Age of Empires and StarCraft. I'm planning on playing some multiplayer this weekend (that and finally completing Bioshock, probably).



I really thought that was an indie title. It sounds like it, but it looks _very_ interesting. Also, it's made by Petroglyph of Universe at War fame, which is a very underrated game. It seems they still can't do campaigns though, which is a damned shame.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 15, 2016)

Started my 2nd playthrough of Dishonored 2, this time as Emily.  Not only does she play different than Corvo, I'm already playing what feels like a new game with all the side exploring I am doing.

Also, this time, I'm going against the advice of Bethesda, and using the TXAA instead of the FXAA they recommended.  It looks better, and I'm still not seeing any difference in performance.  So, it appears it is NOT the culprit they say it was (for those that actually have performance problems, which isn't me).  amazingly, my average VRAM usage has dropped by several hundred MB, so now it hovers at around 5.1GB instead of 5.6.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 15, 2016)

EzioAs said:


> Started some *Grey Goo* based on a friend's recommendation. Turns out, it's a pretty good game. It has an interesting premise and great soundtrack. The learning curve is also quite simple, I mean coming from Age of Empires and StarCraft. I'm planning on playing some multiplayer this weekend (that and finally completing Bioshock, probably).


I still need to play that.  It's been on my back burner since I got it in a Humble Bundle.

I'm working on the last three achievements in Dishonored (they're in Brigmore Witches).


----------



## prasoooon (Nov 16, 2016)

Cvrk said:


> perhaps you wanna tell us how the multiplayer is going , considering it's the most important part of the game


I don't play multiplayer, one of many reason is slow internet speed.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 16, 2016)

Dishonored all achievements gotten.  Evoland 2 is next.

SPAZ2 and Terraria got some pretty big updates.  I'm tempted to revisit them.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 18, 2016)

Almost through my second play of Dishonored 2, with only 2 levels left.  Playing as Emily and have been much more slow and methodical than the first run.  Discovering many new areas and getting so many runes and bonecharms.

Just like the first Dishonored, it took the 2nd for me to realize just how good a game this really is!  8 of you on Steam have this on your wishlist.  For F**k's sake, buy it!  This is a must play that is almost certainly the equal of the first one, which IMHO was one of the top 10 PC games ever.  



Spoiler: Level Spoiler



One of the levels, entitled The Clockwork Mansion is sheer genius!  Think movie Cube, but with actual, furnished rooms of different sizes, and impossible to make your destination without the house rearranging itself multiple times.  Another, the Stilton Manor has your character with a time travel device just within the house, allowing you to go back and forth from the run-down decrepit house to a grand, rich manor filled with people.  Both old and new are necessary to solve the riddle and traverse the manor house, as well as escape from enemies.  Very ingenious.


----------



## b214cm (Nov 18, 2016)

Just started Dishonored 2. Really liking it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 18, 2016)

I was 29 hours into Evoland 2, BSOD'd, and lost the save. 

Because of that, I'm _playing_ depression.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 18, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Almost through my second play of Dishonored 2, with only 2 levels left.  Playing as Emily and have been much more slow and methodical than the first run.  Discovering many new areas and getting so many runes and bonecharms.
> 
> Just like the first Dishonored, it took the 2nd for me to realize just how good a game this really is!  8 of you on Steam have this on your wishlist.  For F**k's sake, buy it!  This is a must play that is almost certainly the equal of the first one, which IMHO was one of the top 10 PC games ever.
> 
> ...



I'm looking forward to this game. I haven't been able to get it yet but I definitely am going to soon. I'm glad to hear that you're loving it so much! Very good sign.

Like you said, the more I played the original Dishonored, the more I loved it. You get into it, play slowly through, explore, and the game becomes so immersive.



But my biggest problem, getting away from Alien. Now I'm going through all the DLC's and enjoying those. I had played through the main 2 that have the originals characters (Ripley, Dallas, Ash, etc), and now I'm getting into all the other stuff. Maybe one day I'll get tired of it and finally move on


----------



## Drone (Nov 18, 2016)

So .. it's Mickey Mouse's 88th birthday so I thought why not  Just started to play *Epic Mickey*






Played it for an hour or so and I absolutely love it. Brilliant platforming, tricky puzzles (they're everywhere lol), one of the best interacting system. Your weapons are paintbrush, thinner and paint. Almost everything is breakable/fixable which means game has great mechanics and physics. Lots of secrets, hidden rooms, tons of places to explore, side quests ... I can go on forever. Game is based on morality system and Mickey's choices matter.











Level design is amazing, I like that crazy distorted world! Everything looks like it's seen through gravitational lens!


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Nov 18, 2016)

Survived 2 days with no internet due to my old Qwest Actiontech modem finally conking out. Since I've been a customer over 22 yrs with Qwest/CentruryLink, they offered to send me a refurbed modem free of charge (Actiontech C1000A-current models are C1100).

So during that time I had to just do some offline gaming, and managed to finish up my no upgrade Nightmare run of The Evil Within. I came in at just under 14 hrs with 31 deaths. I was thinking it was going to be closer to 100 deaths, but not too bad considering no upgrades. 

It's kinda hard to prove no upgrades at game end, so I sufficed by going back to my Chapter 14 save and sitting in the upgrade chair and taking screenshots, which show over 363,000 unused gel. I finished with close to 400,000 gel though. This run was also with no incendiary bolts.

Next I will attempt a no upgrade run on Akumu, and this gives me the confidence I can do it.


----------



## purplekaycee (Nov 20, 2016)

bloody  game  





Frag Maniac said:


> Survived 2 days with no internet due to my old Qwest Actiontech modem finally conking out. Since I've been a customer over 22 yrs with Qwest/CentruryLink, they offered to send me a refurbed modem free of charge (Actiontech C1000A-current models are C1100).
> 
> So during that time I had to just do some offline gaming, and managed to finish up my no upgrade Nightmare run of The Evil Within. I came in at just under 14 hrs with 31 deaths. I was thinking it was going to be closer to 100 deaths, but not too bad considering no upgrades.
> 
> ...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 20, 2016)

I tried out Sociopath perk deck on Overkill in PAYDAY 2.  Santa's Workshop came up that met the Overkill criteria so I did it. Mind. Blown. 48 bags worth $10,945,576 in over 38 minutes:




There was only one time, in all of that, when it was cutting it close (I and AI were downed, last AI saved me).


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Nov 20, 2016)

purplekaycee said:


> bloody  game


One of the best horror games ever made IMO.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Nov 20, 2016)

@manofthem are you using the TAA mod for Alien?

https://github.com/aliasIsolation/aliasIsolation/releases

A very dedicated fan made a mod that adds temporal anti aliasing to alien isolation to get rid of all that shimmering that the default aa solutions have. I have not yet tried it myself as I don't have access to my computer at the moment, but you may find it helps out a bunch with the game.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 20, 2016)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> @manofthem are you using the TAA mod for Alien?
> 
> https://github.com/aliasIsolation/aliasIsolation/releases
> 
> A very dedicated fan made a mod that adds temporal anti aliasing to alien isolation to get rid of all that shimmering that the default aa solutions have. I have not yet tried it myself as I don't have access to my computer at the moment, but you may find it helps out a bunch with the game.



No sir I haven't yet. But I will be checking it out for sure. Thanks for the headsup, it sounds very awesome!


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Nov 20, 2016)

No problemo! I'd love to get some impressions if you don't mind posting them! 

Here's the original thread from reddit
https://www.reddit.com/r/alienisolation/comments/508aet/alias_isolation_an_antialiasing_mod/

I've been eagerly waiting to try it myself since I haven't even finished one play through of alien yet. I kept downsampling and injecting to get rid of the aliasing but was never happy so I put it on the back burner. Can't wait to try it out myself.


----------



## Recon-UK (Nov 20, 2016)

Anyone make a good decision for me as to what game to purchase? want something i can explore, a good story, action i like.. FPS.. 3rd person...


----------



## manofthem (Nov 20, 2016)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> No problemo! I'd love to get some impressions if you don't mind posting them!
> 
> Here's the original thread from reddit
> https://www.reddit.com/r/alienisolation/comments/508aet/alias_isolation_an_antialiasing_mod/
> ...



I'll definitely be trying it soon and reporting back with my impressions and feedback.

And I emplore you to get through the game completely and enjoy the environment and tension.  I'm pretty sure you'll be giving it another play through or 2 or 3.


----------



## Ithanul (Nov 20, 2016)

Currently playing Need for Speed and Pokemon Sun.

Have to say, enjoying Need for Speed.  Definitely has that Underground vibe big time, though, I could do without the stupid live actor crap in the game.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Nov 20, 2016)

I'm sure I'll get a few run throughs of alien after I get back to my rig, grab some new GPUs and get my home theater setup back up and running.

For now I'm on my little 11.6 inch eurocom monster with a 650m GPU and have recently finished a couple runthroughs each of Resident evil 1 (non remake) and Resident evil 2 (no saves).

Right after that I went through Mechcommander gold, the expansion Desperate Measures, and Mechcommander 2. These are still fantastic games and among the most fun and tense moments I've had with a tactical RTS. Mechcommander gold is available for free in iso format these days from No Guts No Galaxy.

I was still hungry for mechs so I got all the way through Mechwarrior 3 using dgvoodoo for the first time ever! I never played through it back on my windows 98 days but dgvoodoo got me all the way through the campaign with a couple of bugs here and there but it was manageable. Sadly the expansion Pirate's Moon kept crashing on me about halfway through the campaign so I gave up on it.

I have just started a play through of Resident Evil 3 which is my least played RE. I think I only beat it once many years ago and I'm finding it quite challenging trying to get all the weapon drops from nemesis.

Edit: Forgot to add I also made it all the way through Heavy Gear 2 with dgvoodoo as well for the first time. Also a very fun, challenging game.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 20, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> Anyone make a good decision for me as to what game to purchase? want something i can explore, a good story, action i like.. FPS.. 3rd person...


Would need to know what you have played first that checks those boxes.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 20, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> Anyone make a good decision for me as to what game to purchase? want something i can explore, a good story, action i like.. FPS.. 3rd person...



I must have missed your request for suggestions.


----------



## Guitar (Nov 20, 2016)

Default answer for what to buy if you don't have it: Dishonored.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 21, 2016)

Guitar said:


> Default answer for what to buy if you don't have it: Dishonored.



That is a most excellent suggestion! Hours of fun, multiple different playthroughs, and very affordable.


----------



## Cvrk (Nov 21, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> Anyone make a good decision for me as to what game to purchase? want something i can explore, a good story, action i like.. FPS.. 3rd person...


Seems Dishonored 2 is very popular these days. But if you never played witcher, please do! Nothing else is better. When it comes to gaming, Witcher 3...this is it! Found something on the map some random secondary - very secondary quest. The voice acting and the amount of detail the npc will give you is huge! In Witcher 3 everything is worthwhile.

P.S. : i would love to own Total War: Warhammer


----------



## manofthem (Nov 21, 2016)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> No problemo! I'd love to get some impressions if you don't mind posting them!
> 
> Here's the original thread from reddit
> https://www.reddit.com/r/alienisolation/comments/508aet/alias_isolation_an_antialiasing_mod/
> ...



I got just a few minutes today to dabble with it, and it went fairly smoothly. Can't give an accurate impression just yet, but I did notice one of the guys in game looked very weird. I want to compare that to it without the mod because it may just have been a game issue and there either way.

Also, I think that Alien looks pretty good regardless. Haven't noticed too much in the way of harsh aa but I'm willing to put in more time with the mod. The only thing so far that I _don't_ like is that the mod seemed to drop my fps back to 60 from the 96 OC that it had been running at. Perhaps it's a mod limitation, not sure. The mod notes said that it doesn't play well with crossfire but I disabled crossfire a while ago so that shouldn't be conflicting.

I'll report back as I get into it further


----------



## Drone (Nov 22, 2016)

Still playing Epic Mickey. Warren Spector is really cool designer. This game has everything, 3D action, rpg openworld-like gameplay with sidequests and backtracking, classic platforming with puzzle solving, first and third person camera mode, special 2.5D levels and so much more.

Boss battles are awesome, I like games where you actually need to figure out how to defeat a boss, not with button mashing or shooting. It's awesome that Mickey in this game can be either good or evil and mischievous, it's all up to player and his/her decisions. Each quest and boss battle can be completed in different ways with different outcomes.







Epic Mickey definitely has a great replay value, I'm not even talking about amazing levels, from ancient temples, to futuristic cities, secret labs, dungeons, castles, remote islands, space stations, amusement parks. Diversity is really wild and extreme in this game. I'm ~ 30% through and I'm sure more fun is ahead


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 22, 2016)

*KILLING FLOOR 2* 

Been playing it since it was in Early Access. It was a full game already, they just had to add more classes and other stuff, but the core has been basically complete since the game has gone Early Access. And it's still as enjoyable as back then.


----------



## qubit (Nov 24, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> Anyone make a good decision for me as to what game to purchase? want something i can explore, a good story, action i like.. FPS.. 3rd person...


I've just bought Titanfall 2 and really like the single player campaign. Check out my thread about it, here. This normally reassuringly expensive game is also on sale with a decent discount direct from www.origin.com at the moment. Note that The Sims 4 is currently 65% off, so please buy that too so I can laugh at you.


----------



## natr0n (Nov 24, 2016)

Been playing Shadow Warrior 2. It's like an fps/rpg, but to me feels just right. It's so fun and well optimized.

I never got into Borderlands much because it had a weird fov that made me dizzy.


----------



## HarvesterOfSorrow (Nov 24, 2016)

Got bored to morrowind (25 hours)  and oblivion (250 hours) so i started Elder scrolls online  though i have bought fallout 4 and mafia 3 super cheap, but havent had intrest to get into yet.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 26, 2016)

I'm currently playing Dreamfall: The longest journey. I'm at chapter 3 201 in the Victory Hotel, I let Zoe do the timer of the pizza warmer, the guy walks to me, one time I ended up talking and the guy let me go walking upstairs, in the end the guy came upstairs and ended in a fight with him and I lost (again). I have noticed I lost a bit health (it's at 90% or so) from the dog before I climbed in the basement of the hotel. How do I regenerate health? Because then I might just beat him. At the time it's really frustrating, pressing the K key on my keyboard as fast as I can but losing the fight over and over again...

If I can't regenerate health somehow, I might quit playing this and I just bought Dreamfall Chapters which I should be able to play with my xbox360 controller, maybe thats better.


----------



## Recon-UK (Nov 26, 2016)

This...

My X58 system seems to hold up ....


----------



## jormungand (Nov 27, 2016)

i love the witcher 3 and this part ohhhhh sh.......


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 27, 2016)

For being such big, bad villains, I was disappointed how little we know about the individuals in the Wild Hunt from the games.  First game has no specifics.  Second game pretty much ignores the Wild Hunt altogether.  Third game was all, these two guys are bad, mmkay? You should probably kill them, mmkay?  The game should have had a long conversation with Avallac'h explaining their motivations, Gearlt's history with them, and why they must die at any cost.  "Allies close and enemies closer" and all that.


----------



## Ithanul (Nov 27, 2016)

Well, went from playing Pokemon Sun to playing SOMA.

Not scary most of the time like Amnesia was, and most of the monsters seem to just walk a certain path.  Darn it, that suit one in Omicron giving me some trouble though.  Stinkers still love doing jump scares in their games too when you lest expect one to happen.  I think someone on their team was watching to much Aliens and Event Horizon.


----------



## Kursah (Nov 27, 2016)

Still tearing through all the campaigns in *AotS Escalation*. So very happy with that release...its my "modern RTS done right" fix at the moment. I love setting up my armies and working choke points and plateaus for tactical advantages against what is to me a very competent.

The standard Ashes is solid as well and will have faster rounds. I play that when my son and I don't feel like SupCom 2. Ashes fills that easy to get into and fun to play area that we both can enjoy for a little MP fun. Whereas Escalations is more complex, has more units and has tactical zoom (yes!)...is more akin to SupCom: FA. More of everything and execute better overall but does have more complexity longer games. Oh and having WASD camera panning support is a nice added touch as I don't use keyboard keys to build...I've always been a mouse clicker for such tasks. Lol.

I should add that this game stresses my GPU more than any other game. Period. Around 30CPU, but high GPU loads and several GB memory load. I'm running 1080p @ ultra w/4X AA. My FPS do dive into the 40s in some.of the largest battles. But damn does this game look good and play so well...makes me happy to have a system that can run it at this level.

That said my kids i3 4160/8GB DDR3/GTX 750Ti system handles Ashes at 1080p far better than expected. More at medium/high settings with no AA...the game still looks absolutely amazing. Though the biggest hindrance is the long initial loading times off the 10-yr old WD 640GB HDD...that's getting replaced with a newer and faster 1TB HDD..which should help. But compared to my 960GB SSD...takes FOREVER to get started. But this is the kind of title that loads resources before you hit the main menu, so starting an actual game is actually quite fast. I can appreciate that. 

Tough to deny all the resources this title wants just for an RTS, but then if you're an RTS fan, and love massive battles with good physics and effects, look no further. Especially if you want something new! I'll had it to StarDock and Oxide, Ashes/Escalation are turning out quite nicely. Original *Ashes is on sale for $20* as well. Depending on what you want from an RTS, that might do the trick and is slated to get a lot of the changes made in the initial Escalation launch. So UI changes and supposedly the tactical zoom should migrate over. 


Beyond that, all the Star Citizen talk on TPU recently has me going back through 2.5 since I really hadn't given it a thorough shakedown. Having lots of fun in my Aurora LN. I had to double take at how light of a load this game is...granted it leads my CPU on average more than anything else I play...overall system load is lighter. Kudos. Now if we can get to 2.6 and eventually 3.0 soon...I'm eager for some fresh SC experiences.  And now I'm finally able to adjust to the new SC control scheme since I haven't played Elite or Evochron in a few weeks so I'm not pushing the wrong keys as often! It was nice when I had all 3 fairly close...but now to change SC's control scheme would be quite the undertaking...so I'm gonna see if I can put some time into it and see if I can either deal or get comfortable with completely re-configuring the control scheme. I'm hoping the latter so I don't screw myself when I go back to Elite! Either way, having fun in SC cutting my teeth on missions and combat again. Going to try some races too because why not, I never really got into them before.


Lasly...I've been playing *Battlezone98 Redux*. Picked it up on sale a few days ago. I loved this game back in the day but my PC always struggled to run it...I ended up giving it away to someone whom could play it. Fast forward almost 20 years and this game is in my Steam collection and has been very entertaining and challenging! It reminds you of how much simpler things were back then, yet in the same breath the challenge is real...mostly you gotta figure out what time you need to be where and with what backing you...but that's part of the fun really is figuring it out and then executing it with efficiency. Haven't tried MP yet...but so far really really enjoying my time in this classic. 

I gotta admit I've enjoyed a few Cold War "what if" games...World in Conflict, Battlezone, Wargames, Freedom Fighters, etc. This one really was fun because it had such a different take and back then mixing RTS and FPS was still a new idea...the way they did it still works very well and is very playable. Its age does show with everything about it, but at the same time it is very serviceable. Back in the 90s, when I wasn't trying to play this I was playing Tanarus...RIP...


----------



## EzioAs (Nov 28, 2016)

It's been about a month since I last posted something related to my (game) life. After a long hiatus, I finally beat *Bioshock: Remastered*. Story gets very interesting about half-way through the game. Not as interesting as Bioshock Infinite, but still pretty good. I was quite surprised to find out that I got the achievement for saving every Little Sister, I thought I missed one in the earlier levels. The game starts out slow and is super difficult until around 30-40%. Nearing 70% completion, the game becomes a bit (too?) easy or maybe it's because I've gotten used to it or maybe because every upgrades and invention helped. The final boss fight was way too easy though. I did it in one try with hardly any use of med kit. I remember Bioshock Infinite had a much harder final stage fight. Well whatever, that's another game to cross off from my probably-never-going-to-end game list.



Spoiler













Spoiler











Another game I've been playing (which took about 80% of my game time currently) is *NBA 2K17*. If you're into sports games (or racing, I suppose), you'll understand the sort of desire to always play every yearly release. I've been playing the MyCareer mode (as always) and I've got about 44 games in, so about half of the season + playoffs. I'll be taking a short break from it though, because I just bought *StarCraft II: Legacy* *of the Void *(been waiting for the Blizzard sale for quite some time). I'm really looking forward to enjoying this game soon and finishing the SC2 Saga.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 28, 2016)

Playing Rocket League which is still fun. 
Battlefield 1 is fun but I find it frustrating playing with randoms. 
Tomorrow the Natural Disasters DLC is available for Cities: Skylines and I am REALLY looking forward to it.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Nov 28, 2016)

Just picked up EverSpace and it is a really cool RougeLike space shooter game. Beta stage but the game is really well built by RocketFish and they are continually pushing out new patches and content. It's the rougelike dungeon crawler game in a 3d space setting. Really well done and enjoyable right now...i can see it being a bit grindy though, but I'm okay with that so far.


----------



## Ithanul (Nov 28, 2016)

Easy Rhino said:


> Playing Rocket League which is still fun.
> Battlefield 1 is fun but I find it frustrating playing with randoms.
> *Tomorrow the Natural Disasters DLC* is available for Cities: Skylines and I am REALLY looking forward to it.



What!?  Crud, I did not know that game was getting some more stuff.


----------



## Beastie (Nov 28, 2016)

Still playing Dirt Rally.

 I'm on the second part of the masters rally in Finland. I made a mistake and started with a car with no upgrades (scooby WRXi) so I just couldn't win a single stage in Germany. But I managed to come second overall by ragging the t**s off it every single inch and now I have a couple of upgrades for Finland .

 The 2000 era cars are a bit easy to drive compared to the group B monsters but this means that you have to be inch perfect, rather than hanging on to a fireball. I can't wait to get the turbo upgrade on the scooby.
 If I were to start over I would upgrade a group B car in elite to go on to use in masters.
 The cars from the 2000's and 2010's are faster but no where near as hairy.


----------



## Slizzo (Nov 28, 2016)

Currently playing:

Mass Effect (replay on the PC, played them all on Xbox).
Battlefield 1
Titanfall 2 (just started this this past Sunday night)
Forza  Horizon 3 (played it on both Xbox and PC, pretty cool being able to do that.)


----------



## peche (Nov 28, 2016)

dirt3 well it sucks.. but its interesting, and CS:GO on the background like always...also euro truck simulator too!

Regards,


----------



## Recon-UK (Nov 29, 2016)

And i'm kind of beginning to regret it, it's not due to the horror, it's because when i play a game i naturally absorb everything in my surroundings... makes this a game that takes all my energy  lol.


----------



## EzioAs (Nov 29, 2016)

Playing some *StarCraft II: Legacy of the Void* at the moment, as planned. Only at the third mission and I had to quit for tonight because I failed . Blizzard sure knows how to scale the AI accordingly; Hard is reaally hard.








Spoiler



Zeratul makes his last stand









Spoiler



WHYYY???


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 29, 2016)

Ithanul said:


> What!?  Crud, I did not know that game was getting some more stuff.



Yea but it is $15 ! I am still going to purchase it but that is a steep price for some DLC that IMO should have been part of the base game.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 29, 2016)

I lost my Evoland 2 save again (probably 30 hours in) because of an UNEXPECTED_STORE_EXCEPTION BSOD.  I finally caved and ordered a MX300 M.2 SSD.  I really hope I can finally finish that game after I get it installed.


----------



## Ithanul (Nov 29, 2016)

Easy Rhino said:


> Yea but it is $15 ! I am still going to purchase it but that is a steep price for some DLC that IMO should have been part of the base game.


Well, reason I wait for the DLC to go 50% off.  Did it on the last few for the game.


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 2, 2016)

Spoiler: Anna Henrietta and an exceptional voice acting. A feisty,smart,witty strong female character... one. 















Blood & Wine has so much to offer. Every game developer out there has much to learn from CD Projekt. Witcher 3 GoTY is every cent worth it! A true value game. Hard for me to think of another game where i wouldn't look twice at the price tag. You get much more gameplay ,story , and everything out of everything than the money you pay.





Coming down to Earth, will probably never play Black Ops 3 cuz Activision sucks! No way i will pay all that money just to play those zombie maps (cuz that's all i want from this game).
And the thing is you need to think twice , cuz i will not want to play those zombie maps alone ,or with strangers. If i am willing to pay for the game so will my friends.
Where Witcher 3 is a single player extravagant. Never have to worry who else of your friends will drop money to play it with you.


@jormungand next time include the spoiler tab . some people will play Witcher (but haven't yet), some did not get to this part yet.


----------



## Ithanul (Dec 2, 2016)

Rented FFXV, so far I am actually liking the game.  Only a bit into Chapter 2 since I keep doing every sidequest and hunt I can find.  Story is interesting so far.

Game mechanics are not quite like Xenoblade's mechanics.  It has an unique flare, and like the fact you can do a wait mode for battles that allow more strategy.  There is levels, but also a grid that reminds me a bit of FFX's grid, but geared toward techniques, teammates' abilities, etc.  Plus, you have to make spells, they are very strong, but you have to use them wisely since the spells can hurt teammates too.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Dec 2, 2016)

I posted about this previously but I am loving EVERSPACE so I wanted to post again if people missed out on it. It really is an underrated game. It is so much more than your typical space fighter game. Solid Leveling, Nice graphics, Good Game Play, and seems to have a lot of replay to it. The developer Rocketfish is steadily releasing new content and they just released a new ship along with several new enemy types.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/396750/


----------



## Frick (Dec 2, 2016)

EzioAs said:


> Playing some *StarCraft II: Legacy of the Void* at the moment, as planned. Only at the third mission and I had to quit for tonight because I failed . Blizzard sure knows how to scale the AI accordingly; Hard is reaally hard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Post again when you finish it. 


About 90 hours in Stellsris so far.


----------



## EzioAs (Dec 3, 2016)

Frick said:


> Post again when you finish it.
> 
> 
> About 90 hours in Stellsris so far.



Might take a while since a single mission usually requires me to retry it about 6 times


----------



## jormungand (Dec 3, 2016)

Cvrk, damnnnn sorry. My bad i was truly hype that day.


----------



## Recon-UK (Dec 4, 2016)

Batman Arkham Knight....

GTX 670 is doing surprisingly well actually, with Nvidia specific stuff on like paper debris & enhanced rain, normal textures, highest setting for details, shadows on low... over 80FPS most of the time in teh benchmark and only dipping to 59FPS in the city.

I noticed in game driving will cause some stutter.. no idea what that is but was not caused by Vram.

Decided to enable the 30FPS cap as i play with a controller anyway, game runs excellent, turned on some more PhysX gameworks stuff like enhanced light shafts and it runs great whilst looking great too.

For a 2GB 670 i expected less.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 4, 2016)

The year or so of patching have turned Arkham Knight into a very playable game.  Unfortunately, many people we know won't go near it because they believe it to still be flawed.  It might be the best in the series, which is a shame so many will miss out.


----------



## EzioAs (Dec 4, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> Batman Arkham Knight....
> 
> GTX 670 is doing surprisingly well actually, with Nvidia specific stuff on like paper debris & enhanced rain, normal textures, highest setting for details, shadows on low... over 80FPS most of the time in teh benchmark and only dipping to 59FPS in the city.
> 
> ...



It's exactly as rtwjunkie said. I played the game with a GTX 660 expecting the worst, what I got was actually pretty good. In-game contents aside, Arkham Knight is also the game with least bugs/glitches compared to the rest of the Arkham titles. 

I'm still playing *StarCraft II: Legacy of the Void*. It turns out that a lot of the outside-mission research helps a lot during missions. Some missions are still quite hard but I'm starting to get the hang of fighting multiple factions at once. I still think LotV is quite harder than Heart of the Swarm; that episode was the easiest of the SC2 saga (maybe cos Zergs are overpowered or something in that episode) .



Spoiler: This mission is the hardest so far


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 4, 2016)

Spoiler: Making this Witcher 3 quest 











I've gone ahead and play'd the Blood&Wine(also the Hearts of Stone) before completing the main story with Wild Hunt. After i got many good gwent cards and some experience in playing the game, i went back to the gwent tournament quest. In the quest the story and dialog related to the events in Blood & Wine. 
So amazing, from the developers of the game, they actually thought about it and intertwined the story lines. Even tho Wild Hunt was released before Blood & Wine (much earlier) . I've seen moments in Blood&Wine story line where it has effect on the things you did in Wild Hunt. Figured it was normal, since WH was first.... But here you get a vice versa. 
This is so cool!


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 4, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> The year or so of patching have turned Arkham Knight into a very playable game.  Unfortunately, many people we know won't go near it because they believe it to still be flawed.  It might be the best in the series, which is a shame so many will miss out.


not owning the game but still wanting to see how the series will end , i've gone to youtube and watched the entire all cutscenes movie....hours and hours. been doing this so many games that i will never own or play


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 4, 2016)

Started to play Grim dawn again on HC with some mod


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 4, 2016)

Jaffakeik said:


> Started to play Grim dawn again on HC with some mod


Funny you should mention that game. It sucks! I've got that some time ago,me and my friend. It was Lan party co-op special..something that will finally replace after so many years the most amazing Dungeon Siege 2. Grim Dawn failed miserably! A huge gaming industry,so many companies and tones of money , but some franchise games will never be remade the same... cuz in 2016 we don't need the same, we need 100x better.
Grim Dawn's questing system sucks badly and the map is a mess. I expected hack&slash with better story, better skills /classes more loot and amazing graphics. Got 30% of it at best, the rest is a mess.
We managed to finish it after about 11 hours added to many more previous ones. It was a burden, we did not like it. Recommend never to touch this game ever again.
We are looking for Warhammer Vermintide, as an amazing lan party coop experience. Don't know if we can afford to pick it up tho, it looks very promising.

Finally managed to finish the Wild Hunt... Disappointed a bit in Yennefer npc at the last mission ,the npc was full of bugs and all over the place.  If i did not have lvl 48 (cuz i did Hearts of Stone and 50% of Blood & Wine before of this) the final boss would have been insane to beat. That dude was OP! To those who will ever play this i recommend lvl 35 as perfect for the last fight in Wild Hunt. I was afraid of the last boss, that's why i lvl'd up so much. The world of Witcher is unforgiving. You will die trying to get from one place to another, not to mention the quests. F5 is your best friend. If the mobs are 2-3 lvl's higher than you, does not matter what skills you got or gear.... it's brutal. Anything higher than 8 lvl's , your dead in one hit.



Spoiler: Wild Hunt













































Spoiler: This is her story, i couldn't agree more


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm BLOWN AWAY by how much fun this Indie game Valley is!!  It's been a long time since I've literally just had FUN playing a game.  It's from the same people that did A Story About My Uncle, and is only 19.99.  If nothing else, watch the trailers!

Part Adventure, part platformer, part racer, part explorer, part shooter, it combines them all for an exhilarating ride!  Running down hills at over 180 Kph, or literally riding electrified rails in your L.E.A.F. suit in tunnels going as fast as you can stay on the rails, or leaping 500 ft chasms is all adrenaline, and fun.  You just want to say "Do it Again"!

There's even a story to support your quest, told through the standard voice recordings (the voice acting is actually pretty good) and notes as you explore the Valley and the abandoned WW2 era bases designed to rival the Manhattan Project.











From about 50 feet in the air and moving FAST!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 4, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> I'm BLOWN AWAY by how much fun this Indie game Valley is!!  It's been a long time since I've literally just had FUN playing a game.  It's from the same people that did A Story About My Uncle, and is only 19.99.  If nothing else, watch the trailers!
> 
> Part Adventure, part platformer, part racer, part explorer, part shooter, it combines them all for an exhilarating ride!  Running down hills at over 180 Kph, or literally riding electrified rails in your L.E.A.F. suit in tunnels going as fast as you can stay on the rails, or leaping 500 ft chasms is all adrenaline, and fun.  You just want to say "Do it Again"!
> 
> ...


oh! i think i have another one to watch ... (funny nonetheless the UI remind me Skyrim and ESO )


----------



## Recon-UK (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Recon-UK (Dec 4, 2016)

Side note i turned Paper debris off only and left everything else on, bumped shadows to normal and unlocked FPS top 60... now  i sit on 39-60FPS and it's smooth as butter


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 5, 2016)

@rtwjunkie  oh god i love it ...

the narrative is awesome
  

gameplay is fun, and funny moment are in even tho "it's not a fairytale, because there is nothing fair in it." 

uh?


second moment i laughed hard was when you encounter wolf traps on the ground and Red say "Oh come on! it's not very pedestrian friendly!"


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 5, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> @rtwjunkie  oh god i love it ...
> 
> the narrative is awesome
> View attachment 81635 View attachment 81636 View attachment 81637
> ...



You have to listen, but there is definitely a lot of funny things said!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 5, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> You have to listen, but there is definitely a lot of funny things said!


uhuh ... indeed 

ok now i need that in 3d printed diorama


----------



## Frick (Dec 5, 2016)

This right here is just another example why Kotor II is much better than the first game.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 5, 2016)

I played KOTOR twice.  I could never get into a KOTOR2 replay.   Some of the characters are better, yeah, but the overarching story is confusing/not very entertaining.


I've been playing Infinifactory forever.  Pretty sure it's made by the same people that made SpaceChem and it's sucking every drop of brain power I have. XD


----------



## Frick (Dec 5, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I played KOTOR twice.  I could never get into a KOTOR2 replay.   Some of the characters are better, yeah, but the overarching story is confusing/not very entertaining.



It is lacking, but the writing is world class. I generally read through this from time to time just to remind myself of some of the best written women in gaming, also very excellent writing in general. ALSO: PLLEEEEAAAAAASE Obsidian, make Kotor 3. Please. Please. 

I mean seriously, the game is lacking, but the story and the writing is probably - IMO - the best Star Wars stuff out there, at least what I've come across. The reason for this is that it's not very Star Warsy.

EDIT: That LP has the cut content, and now when the Restoration thing is actually a reality maybe a replay is enticing? Maybe skip the new planet though, I can't imagine they got it good.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 6, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> I'm BLOWN AWAY by how much fun this Indie game Valley is!!


It's on sale now 30% off or the bundle nudges it up to 44% off. Thanks again for the recommendation @rtwjunkie.

Need the RX 480 soon though, likes to stutter on the older 7950/280 even with a OC.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 6, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> It's on sale now 30% off or the bundle nudges it up to 44% off. Thanks again for the recommendation @rtwjunkie.
> 
> Need the RX 480 soon though, likes to stutter on the older 7950/280 even with a OC.



Hopefully it turns out to be an enjoyable recommendation!


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 6, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Hopefully it turns out to be an enjoyable recommendation!


I'm having a fun time playing, been a couple of times I've wanted to go back, and repeat what I just had done.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 6, 2016)

Steam nefted quality pic lol.


----------



## Recon-UK (Dec 7, 2016)

Played some BF4 tonight...

Went ham with the M98B sniper 

3 ragers calling me out for aimbot xD

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/battlereport/show/1/806382858803268864/791518471/


----------



## Drone (Dec 7, 2016)

Still playing *Epic Mickey*. RPG-based platformer with lighthearted humor smoothly transitioned into survival horror with zombies and grand boss battles and entire levels set inside of a big monster   I've never seen this kind of diversity











Played a bit of *MadWorld* again but got stuck on some tough double boss battle. I'll need to level up my character a bit more before I can proceed


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 7, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> I'm having a fun time playing, been a couple of times I've wanted to go back, and repeat what I just had done.



Have you been on rails yet? I had a grin from ear to ear!


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 7, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Have you been on rails yet? I had a grin from ear to ear!


Not yet, but sounds like fun. Haven't been able to invest a lot of time with work getting in the way plus regular/other stuff going on.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 7, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Have you been on rails yet? I had a grin from ear to ear!





biffzinker said:


> Not yet, but sounds like fun. Haven't been able to invest a lot of time with work getting in the way plus regular/other stuff going on.


I'm at this part in the game right now.


----------



## hat (Dec 8, 2016)

Stalkersoup... ugh.

The last two games I've tried to play have been bug-ridden to hell. Ghost's body isn't in x16... and the controller is missing too.


----------



## Recon-UK (Dec 8, 2016)

Thief maxed out and at DSR 2715x1527 res. FXAA off for crispness.

Some say Kepler was nerfed.. this is far better performance than i ever expected.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 8, 2016)

I'm taking a short break from Alien Isolation. I'm about to finish that game again on Nightmare and felt like something different. 

I loaded up Far Cry 4 and started a new game. I remember having fun with this game, and it's been a good time thus far. The game makes much more sense the second time around; I remember being quite lost when starting it the first time. 


Speaking or Far Cry, did anyone enjoy Primal? I'd like to give it a shot one of these days if I can pick it up on the cheap, but I'm not in a real rush.


----------



## EzioAs (Dec 8, 2016)

manofthem said:


> I'm taking a short break from Alien Isolation. I'm about to finish that game again on Nightmare and felt like something different.
> 
> I loaded up Far Cry 4 and started a new game. I remember having fun with this game, and it's been a good time thus far. The game makes much more sense the second time around; I remember being quite lost when starting it the first time.
> 
> ...



Man, you've been playing the games that I've been wanting to play for quite some time but can't because I don't have them yet. I could've bought FC4 but since the game didn't get discounted as much as I hoped during the recent sale and I've already spent some money on Legacy of the Void and Life is Strange, I passed it up. While I mostly enjoy single-player games (and some casual couch co-op games), I saw some people playing FC4 on co-op and it sure looks fun.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 8, 2016)

EzioAs said:


> While I mostly enjoy single-player games (and some casual couch co-op games), I saw some people playing FC4 on co-op and it sure looks fun.



I haven't co-op'd in FC4 yet. I tried to once a while back but I wasn't far enough into the game yet as my friend was. I did co-op in FC3 and I thought that was a lot of fun!

But I did spent a lot of time with FC4 when I played through the first time. I spent a lot of time on a bunch of missions and looking for collectibles and hidden items, and I logged quite a few hours in it: 50+ according to steam and 42+ according to in game counter. Good fun game.


----------



## Recon-UK (Dec 8, 2016)

FC3 was awesome, FC2 and 1 not so much...


----------



## AsRock (Dec 8, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> FC3 was awesome, FC2 and 1 not so much...



LOL no, FC3 COOP sucked lol, some shady stick on the side coop .


----------



## BiggieShady (Dec 8, 2016)

Playing Diablo 3 : the killer of omron swithces ... again ... I played casually before, went in innocuously for some hack and slash mindlessness and lady luck dropped me an ancient legendary weapon which made me start playing torment which made me craft hellfire ring and spend all my dead souls for upgrading rares to legendaries, which made me able to play torment 3 ... just broke 100 paragon, it's a long way to 1k paragon, damn it I'm hooked again


----------



## AsRock (Dec 8, 2016)

BiggieShady said:


> Playing Diablo 3 : the killer of omron swithces ... again ... I played casually before, went in innocuously for some hack and slash mindlessness and lady luck dropped me an ancient legendary weapon which made me start playing torment which made me craft hellfire ring and spend all my dead souls for upgrading rares to legendaries, which made me able to play torment 3 ... just broke 100 paragon, it's a long way to 1k paragon, damn it I'm hooked again



A lot of clicking be less if you click on a enemy and keep the button pressed move the mouse to the next one before it dies .

There is a TPU group too LOL, most rarly play but i have noticed new players all the time. Although i believe there are some other TPU members still put some time in to it.


----------



## natr0n (Dec 8, 2016)

I beat shadow warrior 2 last week was fun 75% completion.

Jumped back into Far Cry 4. I'm taking time to enjoy it no rush this time. Hunting is so fun. 
Camp on something high, toss meat, animal instantly there, bow them into oblivion, skin, reclaim bow and win.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 8, 2016)

Finished Infinifactory--probably the most challenging game I ever played.  Now I have 12 scenarios left to finish in Big Pharma before it is replace SSD time...


----------



## Recon-UK (Dec 8, 2016)

Well since Rockstar dropped a new patch for GTA IV i will be playing it.. never once finished it and i have tested it.. the improvement to performance is pretty massive.

80FPS average, 130 max, 45 minimum.
FPS hitting 7800 in menu...


----------



## Beastie (Dec 8, 2016)

Still playing dirt rally.

 Coming second in Germany took a lot of effort, I was feeling a little intimidated by the difficulty of the master's cup.

 Finland was awesome, for the first 6 stages I was neck and neck with the guy that beat me in Germany. Then he wrote his car off leaving me with a 60s advantage and no competition! Then I managed to upgrade the turbo so now with an 18 point lead the master's cup is surely within reach .

 Next up is Monte Carlo, which is my least favourite location but hey- at least I'm not running much of a power defecit now.

 Wales is going to be crazy, pushing this hard .


----------



## THE_EGG (Dec 9, 2016)

I've been playing loads and loads of Overwatch. I used to solo queue in comp as I'm normally a lone wolf player but I found a nice team that I do comp with now.

I've been playing a bit of Battlefield 1 too to justify my purchase of the gtx1080


----------



## manofthem (Dec 9, 2016)

natr0n said:


> Jumped back into Far Cry 4. I'm taking time to enjoy it no rush this time. Hunting is so fun.
> Camp on something high, toss meat, animal instantly there, bow them into oblivion, skin, reclaim bow and win.



Pretty great idea there, hadn't thought that. I do like the hunting and crafting aspect of the game, as well as always being on alert for killer animals. Plus riding the elephants is fun.



AsRock said:


> LOL no, FC3 COOP sucked lol, some shady stick on the side coop .



See, it did have the feeling that it was added/tacked on, but I had a good time with it. It wasn't brilliant by any means, but i thought it was a good way to add on to the FC3 fun with the same mechanics but to incorporate friends.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 9, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Have you been on rails yet? I had a grin from ear to ear!


I take it this is the part in the game your referencing?





Seen this when I was running through the on rails section half way through.


----------



## basco (Dec 9, 2016)

bought mad max for 6.- euro and i love it!
40 hours into it and not nearly half played-yes some things get repetetiv but show me a game which does not after 40 hours.

assasins creed 3 is free on uplay!


----------



## BiggieShady (Dec 9, 2016)

AsRock said:


> A lot of clicking be less if you click on a enemy and keep the button pressed move the mouse to the next one before it dies .


You keep moving from enemy to enemy, I'll keep moving between groups of enemies using aoe or cone spells to stack massacre xp bonus 
Either way and no matter what play style, diablo 3 is a certified mouse killer


----------



## AsRock (Dec 9, 2016)

Maybe, i killed many more mouses with Arma than D3, i think it depends like your on about play style too.

With Arma i can find my self holding the right mouse button a little to hard although i play Arma with passion were D3 it's just click click click,  spent way much time with that game in the passed and the sad part it be many years before D4 as face it it's pretty much about rifts.  I pop on now any then but cannot find the effort to play it now as it's just wash and repeat all the time.

But yes i can see some one being heavy handed in D3 killing a mouse and i have put some hours in that's for sure just not as of late.


----------



## NDown (Dec 9, 2016)

none for now, i only watch Dota major / cs:go matches at the moment

just finished college and landed a job in a gov's institute that deal with tax, didnt know it was so tiring, i miss the school/colege life sometimes

already finished Witcher 3 like almost 10 times already and now i dont even have the will to play any games 

maybe Nier:Automata will change that soon though, hope it wont disappoint


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 9, 2016)

DIRT 3

surprise surprise ... a FIAT 131 Abarth with Soleure License plate???? ahahah .... ok that would be better with a VS plate (wallis)


driving legend? HELL YEAH! Renault Alpine A110 (dang i forgot to add the version ... at last everyone see it's not the 2016  ) on Monte Carlo and Lancia STRATOS on Kenya
 

most logical achievement to get when driving a STRATOS ...


that's a "eat my dirt" style?
 

the most fun type of race for me? a snowy Rallycross in a Ford RS200 RALLYX


----------



## LightningJR (Dec 10, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> DIRT 3
> 
> surprise surprise ... a FIAT 131 Abarth with Soleure License plate???? ahahah .... ok that would be better with a VS plate (wallis)
> View attachment 81795
> ...



I LOVE watching racing replays, especially rally races. I find myself in Dirt 3 watching more than playing.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 10, 2016)

Still playing FC4 and its been a good ride. I feel the game has enough diversity that it doesn't really feel repetitive, at least not yet. One thing I missed the first time through is the excellent musical score. All the time I notice this awesome ambient music being played throughout traveling or scaling landscapes, and it really adds to the experience. 

Tonight while playing, I thought that it was a fun adventure of a game with lots to do, and I'm glad I decides to jump back in.


----------



## m0nt3 (Dec 10, 2016)

I recently beat Tyranny, then beat Black Mesa, now I am playing through Final Fantasy 7 Again. I am lvl 21 and just entering shinra HQ.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 10, 2016)

LightningJR said:


> I LOVE watching racing replays, especially rally races. I find myself in Dirt 3 watching more than playing.


true that! ahahah specially when you do a perfect run....


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 10, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> true that! ahahah specially when you do a perfect run....



Dirt Rally does the best replays. The helicopter and drone shots are superb.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 11, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Dirt Rally does the best replays. The helicopter and drone shots are superb.


aye ... one step into madness would be ... Trailblazer in a Toyota Tacoma ... that thing is actually a truck?????
from that to .......................................................that??? wow ...
 

the speed is ... indeed madness ...
     


on the replay with the drone cam it's limit impressive only 2 second of it but still 150ms frame not sure if it give the right impression ... i forgot to record a video


----------



## AsRock (Dec 11, 2016)

Truck no, some time referred to as one one though due to the size ( Light Truck ),  how ever SUV meaning Suburban Utility Vehicle ( body-on-frame ).  All so there is a smaller which are called Sport Utility Vehicle.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 11, 2016)

Beastie said:


> Still playing dirt rally.



I want to play this as well but since the last patch I'm getting huge fps drops , so much that it's not fun playing anymore...
I tried lower the settings, other drivers, and a reinstall which all didn't help...

I'm still waiting for a next patch.

It's stupid though, before the last patch it was running fine.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 11, 2016)

Tacoma is classified as a light duty truck.  Trailblazer is a lot like NASCAR: basically a tube frame with the same wheelbase as the stock vehicle but the body is replaced with a carbon fiber shell to reduce weight.  They sort of look like stock but are anything but.

I got my SSD changed and I'm thinking about trying Evoland 2 again but...if I blue screen again...


----------



## AsRock (Dec 11, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Tacoma is classified as a light duty truck.  Trailblazer is a lot like NASCAR: basically a tube frame with the same wheelbase as the stock vehicle but the body is replaced with a carbon fiber shell to reduce weight.  They sort of look like stock but are anything but.
> 
> I got my SSD changed and I'm thinking about trying Evoland 2 again but...if I blue screen again...



Yeah i was just looking at the Toyota site and they class them as Trucks,  sure they are big but not truck big.

Around here they just call them SUV's.


----------



## HarvesterOfSorrow (Dec 11, 2016)

Currently playing on consoles, playing two games, star wars rogue squadron 3 on gamecube. And super mario 64 that i bought to my brothers 'New' wii.

http://imgur.com/G0P1HMe

http://imgur.com/efkcmdu

Wish i had N64 though, this mario is bit awkard on gamecube controller.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 11, 2016)

AsRock said:


> Around here they just call them SUV's.


No one classifies Tacoma as a SUV (Sport Utility Vehicle).  Toyota 4Runner is the SUV version of the same platform.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 11, 2016)

Well apparently they class them all as trucks now looking at other sites too.  I guess some individuals have there own saying for them to what they use them for.

So if they are trucks do they require a truck license ?, just a thought.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 11, 2016)

Chicken tax still applies to light duty trucks but not passenger vehicles (Ford Transit Connect is imported with seats installed to dodge the tariff, the seats are removed at a facility in the USA, and sold as cargo vans).

Special licensing is under Commercial Driver's License (CDL).  Those are usually based on Gross Combined Vehicle Weight (GCVW) or number of passengers the vehicle is rated to carry (I believe >9).  The only exception to the rule I know of are Recreational Vehicles (RV) which, even 48' long, they don't require a CDL.  However, touring buses which have seating/bunking capacity for >9 passengers do require a CDL.  They look like RVs on the outside but are not.

"One ton" (Ford F-350, Ram/GMC/Cheverolet 3500) trucks don't require CDL.  F-450/4500 and F-550/5500 generally don't require CDL unless they have air brakes, pull large trailers, or carry a lot of passengers. F-650/6500 and up do require CDL.  More info: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Truck_classification


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 11, 2016)

AsRock said:


> Truck no, some time referred to as one one though due to the size ( Light Truck ),  how ever SUV meaning Suburban Utility Vehicle ( body-on-frame ).  All so there is a smaller which are called Sport Utility Vehicle.


well ... yes but many SUV are smaller than that one ...  that's why i call it a truck (also mainly due to the Landrush category "truck" where the "Stadium Truck" are in fact Pickup-SUV modified )



FordGT90Concept said:


> info: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Truck_classification



ohhh so the Tacoma is a class 1 light duty truck YAY!  (although in Trailblazer configuration it's more a hybrid Le Man racer X Rally car ... pretty awesome i'd say )

edit i managed to get a <2mb gif from it, might looks nicer than a 2sec video 





Norway Trailblazer run are awesome ... almost feel at home with wider roads


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 11, 2016)

Vehicles like the Suburban, Expedition EL, Yukon XL, and Excursion are considered class 1 or class 2 trucks under the law even though they are large SUVs.

LeMans cars are also heavily modified from their production versions (have to replace brakes fast, fuel it fast, swap tires fast, and so on).


I started Evoland 2.  So hoping I don't BSOD...


----------



## t_ski (Dec 13, 2016)

Don't forget to grab Assassin's Creed III free on Ubisoft

https://club.ubisoft.com/en-US/ubi30


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 13, 2016)

Correction to previous: 15 passenger requires a CDL license with passenger credit.  Usually CDL A or B class, depending on how large it is.


No BSODs yet and I think I'm about caught up to the first time I BSOD'd and lost the save in Evoland 2 (already passed the second time).


----------



## THE_EGG (Dec 13, 2016)

Still addicted to Overwatch. Christmas patch coming out very soon!

I ordered Lego The Force Awakens and Uncharted 1-4 so I'll have to give them a shot too.


----------



## HarvesterOfSorrow (Dec 13, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Correction to previous: 15 passenger requires a CDL license with passenger credit.  Usually CDL A or B class, depending on how large it is.
> 
> 
> No BSODs yet and I think I'm about caught up to the first time I BSOD'd and lost the save in Evoland 2 (already passed the second time).


Offtopic, but what you mean with BSODs?


----------



## 64K (Dec 13, 2016)

HarvesterOfSorrow said:


> Offtopic, but what you mean with BSODs?



Blue Screen Of Death


----------



## flmatter (Dec 13, 2016)

So I have gotten back into WoW after a 4 yr break and currently dividing my time between WoW, The Division and Path of Exile. Overwatch occasionally for change of pace. Anyone else playing The Division? if you want to add me as friend  flmatter is my tag, I am only lvl10 but enjoying it so far.


----------



## HarvesterOfSorrow (Dec 13, 2016)

64K said:


> Blue Screen Of Death


Yeah i know what BSOD is xD what i meant was what ford was saying about 'hopefully not getting blue screens' does the game have stabiloty issues.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 14, 2016)

HarvesterOfSorrow said:


> Offtopic, but what you mean with BSODs?


I got about 70-80% through the game twice.  Both times, I lost the save following an UNEXPECTED_STORE_EXCEPTION.  I changed from an MX100 (incompatible with mobo, apparently) to MX300 SSD and I finally completed the game without any BSODs.  I've had those BSODS for the past year.  This is just the only game I played where if something catastrophic happens, it goes kamikaze with the save (I think it literally deletes the save off of Steam Cloud too).

Evoland 2 is good game.  It fixes pretty much all of the problems I had with Evoland (short and extremely repetitive combat).  I just replayed the original Evoland because I couldn't remember the plot.  Except one minor character that may have been ported over (Sid), I don't think there's much in common between the two games.

Other than the BSODs which were just exposing underlying instability, the only other bug I saw in the game was texture pop in after the game has been running 10+ hours straight.  Restarting the game fixed that.


I think I'm gonna play a heist or two in PD2 then off to bed.  Tomorrow I'm going to start something but I don't know what (Wolfenstein, Sniper Elite, or Wasteland).


----------



## BiggieShady (Dec 14, 2016)

Leveling an orc in Elder Scrolls Online using beta controller support ... it changed all game UI as if I'm on a console, and font is now readable from the couch


----------



## simbolika (Dec 14, 2016)

i am looking stalker bundle (steam version) GOG version i have had


----------



## EzioAs (Dec 16, 2016)

I've finally, FINALLY finished the Legacy of the Void campaign. Darn, that last mission (Salvation) was super hard. I've retried it for 4 days and only now, I managed to beat it. I'm only playing on Hard though, Brutal must be pretty extreme.



Spoiler: Unending swarm of enemies













Spoiler: Surprised to see I got all the achievements on this mission













Spoiler: At least they didn't forget the true hero...











I haven't finished the game yet though since the Epilogue was unlocked once I've finished the main campaign. Can't wait to see the end of the saga.


----------



## Drone (Dec 16, 2016)

100%'ed *Epic Mickey* and *MadWorld*, almost simultaneously lol. Both games are awesome, it's really fun to switch between two fundamentally different games.

Just started *Epic Mickey 2* and *The Conduit
*
Warren Spector made Epic Mickey 2 more tough, improved level design and Wasteland now is really big. I guess it'll take 100 hours to explore everything. There are ~ 100 side quests. Definitely one of the best adventure/exploration games I've ever played
















*The Conduit* is really cool, violent and scary like FEAR and DOOM and dynamic like GodlenEye. After Metroid Trilogy and GoldenEye, The Conduit is probably the best FPS made for Wii. Cool weapons, aliens, marines, portals, zombies, robots, lots of crazy shit and even little bit of quantum mechanics.


----------



## Ithanul (Dec 17, 2016)

Drone said:


> *The Conduit* is really cool, violent and scary like FEAR and DOOM and dynamic like GodlenEye. After Metroid Trilogy and GoldenEye, The Conduit is probably the best FPS made for Wii. Cool weapons, aliens, marines, portals, zombies, robots, lots of crazy shit and even little bit of quantum mechanics.




Ah, I remember playing that on my Wii.  The aiming is really nice with the wii motes.  I still put Metroid Prime Trilogy above Conduit though.  Which reminds me, I need to finish my second play through on 2 and 3 on my Wii. 

I will probably get back to FFXV to finish up all the side quests and secret bosses.  Right now nabbed Ratchet and Clank (PS4 version) for cheap, so beating the crap out of that game at the moment.  Funny that a boss on a game for 10+ year olds has killed me three times while none of the bosses on FFXV manage to do that.  Having a blast with the game.  Very smooth game play too.


----------



## Vario (Dec 20, 2016)

slither.io... I love this game.
http://slither.io/

I use a mod to zoom and decrease graphic quality so it doesn't lag.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 20, 2016)

Playing Space Engineers and trying to figure out the best way to mine.


----------



## Recon-UK (Dec 20, 2016)

Getting back into CSGO again, stopped playing for a month :/

Practiced my aim tonight.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 20, 2016)

Division, Today will play Revelations Online CBT2. And I still play supaplex 20y after


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 20, 2016)

The Valley .... @rtwjunkie (you have a STEAM mail if you didn't see it already   )  yep a pure gem ... the music is awesome 

useless canoe lessons, breathtaking view... WW2 powered suit with a audio tape player  and running downhill to make a huge leap ... priceless


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 20, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> The Valley .... @rtwjunkie (you have a STEAM mail if you didn't see it already   )  yep a pure gem ... the music is awesome
> 
> useless canoe lessons, breathtaking view... WW2 powered suit with a audio tape player  and running downhill to make a huge leap ... priceless
> View attachment 82239 View attachment 82240 View attachment 82241 View attachment 82242 View attachment 82243



See? This is one of those quietly released Indie games that sneaks up on you.....and is worth every penny!!  

Using that suit never gets old! There is always a new challenge or ability.


----------



## Recon-UK (Dec 20, 2016)

Frontline Fuel of War.. older title.. great fun and nothing to take seriously.

Good mix up between Battlefield and well the old Battlefront IMO.. good game.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 20, 2016)

I like how this miner operates...




...but washboard wake...





Now I'm trying to figure out a way to clean up the washboard.


----------



## Vario (Dec 20, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Playing Space Engineers and trying to figure out the best way to mine.


Back when I played a lot of survival in 2015, the way to do it was to put a piston or maybe a stack of connectors, since pistons blow up/bug out easy, and a drill on the back of the yellow respawn ships refinery.  Depends on your scenario really.  Game was more about asteroids then.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 20, 2016)

You can't see it in that picture but it does have a refinery at the very back of it.  All of stuff the drills mine gets transferred to the refinery which acts as a counter balance.


----------



## Vario (Dec 20, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> You can't see it in that picture but it does have a refinery at the very back of it.  All of stuff the drills mine gets transferred to the refinery which acts as a counter balance.


Looks good, did they fix the wheels?  When I played, wheels were so buggy it was suicidal.

To clean up the rough remains you could run something like a floor polisher with drills pointed straight down but a distance away so they don't eat too much material, suspended in a square frame on wheels the width of the rough path.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 20, 2016)

That vehicle is just rotors + wheels so no suspension whatsoever.  It drives like a skid steer with left and right accelerated separately.  It doesn't handle well when the drills are running.


----------



## EzioAs (Dec 22, 2016)

It's...over...
I...I actually completed the *Legacy of the Void* campaign...
Feels a bit unreal that the *StarCraft* saga is over. I've said this multiple times before but this is one of my favorite game series of all time. The Legacy of the Void campaign was superb.


Spoiler



The few last epilogue mission just needs the player to get used to playing Terrans and Zerg again, then it gets pretty "easy".





Spoiler









Transform, evolve and ascend. Kerrigan sure did go through a lot.





Spoiler













Spoiler: The cinematic ending made me smile











Thank you Blizzard Entertainment for decades of fun


----------



## Frick (Dec 22, 2016)

EzioAs said:


> It's...over...
> I...I actually completed the *Legacy of the Void* campaign...
> Feels a bit unreal that the *StarCraft* saga is over. I've said this multiple times before but this is one of my favorite game series of all time. The Legacy of the Void campaign was superb.
> 
> Thank you Blizzard Entertainment for decades of fun





Spoiler



I just skipped the epilouge tbh. I just couldn't bear the stupidity of what they made of the story. OK, stupid is probably unfair, but ... it would have been better if they for once skipped on the entire "OMG THA UNIVERSE WILL KAAAABBBLOOOOOMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!1!!!!11!!!" drama. I liked Wings of Liberty the best because at its basis it was the campaign with the narrowest narrative. It was the most human. "Yeah but Zerg isn't hoooman duuurrgghhhhh" I can hear someone say, but screw you. The Overlord worked excellently because of that fact, but Kerrigan is very much human. "BUT SHEE'S EEVOOLVDEEH", and again, shut up, fictional Internet dweller. That was actually my problem with Heart of the Swarm. She just went "AARRRGGHHHH" and just discarded everything without much reason and went back to the Zerg and just accepted everything. "But Frick", someone with sense might say, "This is an RTS. Not an RPG." To that the reply is - again - "Shut up" followed by "So?", not necessarily in that order. Shadow of Zeratul or whatever the campaign was called (yes, I just quoted the title of it) ... I honestly don't even remember much of. It was probably fun and well made, and I conceptually really like the Protoss, but I don't like how it's always about the universe is at peril, or whatever. They were actually nice in the first game that way, they were essentially racists dicks there. That was nice.

In short, I really, really, really think they should have stayed off the universe is doomed drama. I am sure it would have worked without the tentacle beasts even being revealed. That Amon or whatever was in the game I was completely fine with, an old fellow from the super advanced race turned insane is classic material, but they really should have stopped there IMO.

BTW, the rant is not directed at anyone in particular.





EDIT: Oh, and this.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 23, 2016)

I think I'm finally happy with a wheeled miner in Space Engineers:





It doesn't take long for it to collect ~150,000 kg of material, drive back to base, back up, unload, and take off again.  Pretty sure it is faster than refineries can process it.

I'm thinking I should have put the double axles in the front though, not the rear.


----------



## Ithanul (Dec 24, 2016)

Hmmm, how is the learning curve on that Space Engineers game?

The more you show of it, the more I am interested in nabbing the game.  I like games where I can build stuff.

Finished up Ratchet and Clank a few days ago.  Very fun game.  Probably do a 2nd go in Challenge mode later.  I will load up some screenies since I figured out how to do that on the PS4 Pro.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 24, 2016)

It's a pretty steep learning curve.  I spent many hours in creative before deciding I had to use the blueprint system to design a vehicle to use in survival.  That design is about the 4th or 5th to be tried.  And now I discovered that the way I connected the top and bottom parts is fine for the host but it freaks out for clients so the second version is built in survival but just sitting there as a transport truck because no one wants me to put drills on it. 

And after all that, lost power to the entire starting base.  I'm not entirely sure why.  In any event, spent several nights without power and now I doubled power storage and generation capacity.  I hope it's fixed.


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 24, 2016)

Trying out my new 4K monitor with various non-demanding games.

I only have a GTX950 (trying to gather up some cash for GTX1070), so it's kind of hard to find something new that will work.

Dota2 after the last update only gives me ~30-35FPS at max settings, AA disabled. Lowering textures/shadows and other stuff gives close to no result.
@2K, however, it is solid-stable @60FPS (with framerate cap enabled, no vsync).

Right now I'm downloading Bioshock Remastered. Pretty sure there will be no performance issues @1440p ))


----------



## Recon-UK (Dec 25, 2016)

LOL


----------



## EzioAs (Dec 25, 2016)

It's time for The Prince to shine again 






Playing some *Prince of Persia: Warrior Within*. With any luck, I may have enough time to beat this before the year ends.


----------



## Recon-UK (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## hat (Dec 25, 2016)

7 days to die. Originally played on PS4, now on PC. It's much different. The crafting is a bit different, mining is a bit different, night time and 7 day hordes are a LOT different. Night time is actually very dark and dangerous, and 7 day hordes actually exist. On PS4 we went out on the night of the blood moon and we were fine, hardly saw shit. On PC if I go out at night at all, on a normal day even, it's extremely risky and just plain unpleasurable due to the darkness.

My first night... campfire on the roof of some water tower like structure.





Bedroll placed on a pipe sticking out. Comfy!





Crafted and upgraded the nescessary 3 wood frames for the initial survival quest. Used them to help me get up on the roof and block the zombies that were coming up the ladder after me.
]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looking out from my crude first-day "base"





7 day horde action!


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Dec 25, 2016)

Playing Blade & Soul Taiwan server.


----------



## hat (Dec 25, 2016)

More 7 days to die... what's in the base? Well, here's the outside...






Gun safe and forge inside





"Kitchen" area... campfire on the table





Bacon and eggs! Making Goldenrod tea too instead of just plain water. The tea helps boost wellness by a small amount. Bacon and eggs does slightly better than the grilled meat too.





But wait, what was behind that door back there?













Underground area. I've got several layers of dirt on top, dug all the way to the bedrock. I'm not sure if the zombies would be able to get to me here during a 7th night horde yet. I just started building this after day 14. Primarily, I defend the house of course, but if anything really bad happens I can try to escape down here. Eventually I'll dig out more and make a room down here. If it turns out to be really secure, I'll try to move my important stuff down there.


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 25, 2016)

Geralt poses naked on a horse 





And we finally get to know up close and personal our favorite horse...it's a she,named Roach. For the humor of it, it comes with a male voice, and Geralt is stoked





On my way to another different quest, wondered of into the forest. Stumbled upon an exclamation mark. Another out of the blue quest, that turned to be a beauty. Witcher 3 never get's old.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Dec 25, 2016)

Just started Deus ex Mankind Divided and is super cool XD. Tales of Zestiria , Fallout 4 and Dragonquest Heroes.
I was going to play Street Fighter 5 but for some uknown reason the game does not wanna start , even after redownloading and fixes find around so i got a Refund .


----------



## EzioAs (Dec 26, 2016)

Did it! Beat *Prince of Persia: Warrior Within* before the year ends! Too bad I got what was unexpectedly the bad/alternate ending. Guess, I'll just watch the real ending on YouTube :/



Spoiler


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 26, 2016)

Contemplating building the one on the left in Space Engineers survival:




Just a big ore finder/personnel carrier and oxygen/hydrogen/goods/energy transporter.  I got it up to 300 kph and subsequently destroyed it.  Limited to 100 kph for application.


----------



## hat (Dec 26, 2016)

Not sure how I'm going to fix this one...










I'm lucky I didn't die here. I saw shit come tumbling down and nope'd the fuck out of there. Now I have a giant hole in my yard! On the night before a blood moon horde too... Maybe I'd better seal off the doorway for the night and try to fix it later. Maybe I should have put in some support beams...

Gonna have to ask for some direction on this, though. Assuming it hadn't caved in, would the zombies have been able to dig through that on the blood moon horde? Are support beams necessary, or would a ceiling have been able to support that? Is wood okay for that, or would I need something stronger (like the brick I was laying down)?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 26, 2016)

I was playing Woolfe - The Red Hood Diaries.  But then I beat it.  In like 2 hours.  On hard.  It ended with "to be continued."  First game ever I requested a refund for.  Not to mention, the animations are pretty terrible.  Combat too.


Edit: Refund granted.  Playing Batman: Arkham Knight


----------



## peche (Dec 26, 2016)

just riding a american muscle on the crew! quite interesting game !


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 27, 2016)

Spoiler: I messed up



















After i saw some spoilers on the net, i never ever wanted to end this way. I do believe my mistake was when i did not let Dettlaff meet with Sylvia. I really wanted to make sure i had a 100% chance at a fight with a high vampire and really curious about how the Unseen vampire was gonna lock. That quest was very interesting.... unfortunately i do believe it led to this 
I wanted Anna to live,more than anything.... could always go back and replay some old save .



Spoiler: And with this i finally finished Witcher 3















Does anybody know what quest you need to take in order to meet with Merigold, or to kill Orianna ?


----------



## Recon-UK (Dec 28, 2016)

Been playing Google.


----------



## okidna (Dec 28, 2016)

Cvrk said:


> Does anybody know what quest you need to take in order to meet with Merigold, or to kill Orianna ?





Spoiler: ans



If you want to meet Triss Merigold in the end game at your vineyard, you have to romance Triss (only Triss, don't romance both Triss and Yennefer or neither). The related quests to romance Triss are "A Matter of Life and Death" (you have to kiss her at the masquerade) and "Now or Never" (say that you love her).

There's no quest to kill Orianna, but if you watch closely, she is the higher vampire Bruxa in the "A Night to Remember" trailer, in another words, the "ending" of Orianna IS the trailer.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 28, 2016)

okidna said:


> Spoiler: ans
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: oh wow



I didn't realize she was a Bruxa and not a higher vampire like Regis.  Gearlt couldn't have killed her if she were higher.


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 28, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Spoiler: oh wow
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realize she was a Bruxa and not a higher vampire like Regis.  Gearlt couldn't have killed her if she were higher.


Why not ? I fought Dettlaff.... at the end Regis decided to have the last hit (bite) , but i think Gerald could have ended him with his sword as well. Remember very well when Regis had a conversation with Geralt at the beginning of _Blood and Wine _when he said that ultimately only a higher vampire can kill another higher vampire.....still Geralt could have had the finishing blow. Regis wanted to do it cuz he was saying farewell to his friend (Regis and Dettlaff where blood brothers)

For sure they made this trailer before they started adding content to Blood and Wine. In the trailer she was intended as a Bruxa ,but int he game she is a higher vampire.... mmmm...i have to find the gameplay. Regis says "she is like me " ...and Geralt tells Regis " i already knew" ...something like that. It's fresh in my mind cuz i finished B&W yesterday .

Anyways thank yous so much @okidna for your imput.
They will make Witcher 4... who knows 10 years from now on.. Cd Projekt has to finish with Cyberpunk ,as the game will most  definitely have sequels. A masterpiece as the Witcher can go on and on. You can do so much with the story. Years from now when the visual graphics will be so much improved, we will once again delight ourselves with a new chapter from the Witcher world
Until then ,most of us, we are left still ,to own computers and displays, in witch we can enjoy this current game in 4k ultra settings!  That experience must be a completely new game all together


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 28, 2016)

I finally picked up a couple games I've been wanting, and got them on sale for Direct download from Amazon.  L.A. Noire, and Max Payne 3.  So I'm playing these both, as well as a hard copy of a hidden gem I should have played years ago.  It's *Venetica*, and is somewhat of an RPG.  Very fun!  I'll throw in some screenshots now, and maybe some of the other two later.







Here come the assassins...


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Dec 28, 2016)

Just started with a friend playing Clandestine. and Aragami and are very good XD .


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 28, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> It's *Venetica*, and is somewhat of an RPG.


Mhm i remember this. I have trouble recalling the fun part. I know that the story starts strong, you immediately feel like you have a purpose, and back in 2009 (i think) when it came out main female character with story etc was rare to find (still is). 
Hmmm... if not mistaking i got into Dragon Age: Origins in 2010 with an addon , but 2009 was Batman: Arkham Asylum year. Venetica came after that.


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 28, 2016)

Guys, you have to try *INSIDE*! It's from creators of LIMBO and it looks even better, motion animations of everything are so lifelike and the atmosphere is so dark and gritty. It was just 6 hours of gameplay, but I loved it.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 28, 2016)

Cvrk said:


> Mhm i remember this. I have trouble recalling the fun part. I know that the story starts strong, you immediately feel like you have a purpose, and back in 2009 (i think) when it came out main female character with story etc was rare to find (still is).
> Hmmm... if not mistaking i got into Dragon Age: Origins in 2010 with an addon , but 2009 was Batman: Arkham Asylum year. Venetica came after that.



Yep, story starts strong, and seems fun, but now it feels like a slog. The game can't decide if it should hold my hand, or just leave me completely clueless what I am supposed to do.  I'm going to finish it though, because it is a bit different than many games.


----------



## Recon-UK (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 29, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


>



How is that? I've had my eye on that and Dead Effect 2 for awhile for good, mindless, but fun shooting.


----------



## Recon-UK (Dec 29, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> How is that? I've had my eye on that and Dead Effect 2 for awhile for good, mindless, but fun shooting.



Good quick blast em up.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 29, 2016)

RejZoR said:


> Guys, you have to try *INSIDE*! It's from creators of LIMBO and it looks even better, motion animations of everything are so lifelike and the atmosphere is so dark and gritty. It was just 6 hours of gameplay, but I loved it.


Bought Inside over on GoG when it was on sale plus Outcast v1.1. Only played a few minutes of Inside, and Outcast since I was more interested in what my new RX 480 was capable of.


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 29, 2016)

Grabbed Dead Effect 2 today. Realized I already owned Dead Effect 2. I guess we'll be shooting some zombies soon


----------



## EntropyZ (Dec 29, 2016)

You know what time it is. The best I can do is 1280x720 on medium with 3 bars of viewing distance (look at that awesome aliasing, and what? No ENBseries? No HD textures? Wha...), and even then the framerate drops crazy in some places. I have to do something while I wait for Ryzen. Almost finished with Serious Sam: FE on Serious difficulty.

I also feel like I should replay Max Payne 1, just because I can.

THIS LAPTOP SUCKS. GAHHH! I WANT TO UPGRADE, I WANNA, I WANNA.

I can almost FEEL IT, that smexy AM4 uATX motherboard and a Fractal Design Define Mini C, possibly even a 1440p Freesync monitor. Aaaagh! I even panic bought a Corsair Vengeance DDR4 8GB stick, and totally forgot to post about it in a showoff thread. Fuuuu.

Send help.

PS: Can't wait for Resident Evil 2/Final Fantasy VII Remakes.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 29, 2016)

Resident Evil 7 Demo, Hitman Harry and Marv Elusive Target, Titanfall 2, NHL 17, Overwatch, Rocket League and Invisible, Inc.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 29, 2016)

Anyone considered ASTRONEER in place of No Man's Sky? Seems like the game to get if you were disappointed with No Man's Sky.
http://store.steampowered.com/app/361420


----------



## EntropyZ (Dec 29, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> Anyone considered ASTRONEER in place of No Man's Sky? Seems like the game to get if you were disappointed with No Man's Sky.
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/361420


You know you done ****ed up when an early access indie title beats your game. Take that No Man's Lie. I think I'm going to get this instead, it will even have co-op. Where have I seen this game before... maybe someone put a link in some reddit post, can't remember.


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 29, 2016)

Dead Effect 1 has the same problem 90% of indie games have. It actually has pretty decent graphics and level design isn't bad at all. I can also see developers were huge fans of System Shock like myself, they also mixed in some of the Pandorum movie plot and so on. But it's the movement, aiming and shooting that ruins the experience. It lacks the fluidity of motion, aiming and shooting and the weapons feedback found in other games. It's possible that Unity engine is the reason, I don't know. Because I've played Unreal based indie games and those felt great. Here, best way to describe it is that it feels a bit clumsy and awkward to play. For example, Thief and System Shock 2 had that weird kind of motion compared to super smooth and fluid Quake based games, but they still feel good to navigate. But here, it doesn't. If they could only get this part right, it would be a pretty damn fine game. But for the price I got it, I'm not gonna bitch too much, but that's still my observation.

Note to indie FPS devs. Get the motion, aiming and weapons feedback right and the game will be WAY more enjoyable for your customers. Take Half-Life 1 and 2 as a base. If your game feels to move around, aim and shoot enemies like in that game, you're doing it right. If it doesn't, try to do something about it. I hope they've learned something about that in Dead Effect 2. Again, it's interesting, but could be way more enjoyable if the core element of FPS game feels great. It's late now, so I'm done shooting zombies for now, but I'll be killing them tomorrow


----------



## Recon-UK (Dec 29, 2016)

RejZoR said:


> Dead Effect 1 has the same problem 90% of indie games have. It actually has pretty decent graphics and level design isn't bad at all. I can also see developers were huge fans of System Shock like myself, they also mixed in some of the Pandorum movie plot and so on. But it's the movement, aiming and shooting that ruins the experience. It lacks the fluidity of motion, aiming and shooting and the weapons feedback found in other games. It's possible that Unity engine is the reason, I don't know. Because I've played Unreal based indie games and those felt great. Here, best way to describe it is that it feels a bit clumsy and awkward to play. For example, Thief and System Shock 2 had that weird kind of motion compared to super smooth and fluid Quake based games, but they still feel good to navigate. But here, it doesn't. If they could only get this part right, it would be a pretty damn fine game. But for the price I got it, I'm not gonna bitch too much, but that's still my observation.
> 
> Note to indie FPS devs. Get the motion, aiming and weapons feedback right and the game will be WAY more enjoyable for your customers. Take Half-Life 1 and 2 as a base. If your game feels to move around, aim and shoot enemies like in that game, you're doing it right. If it doesn't, try to do something about it. I hope they've learned something about that in Dead Effect 2. Again, it's interesting, but could be way more enjoyable if the core element of FPS game feels great. It's late now, so I'm done shooting zombies for now, but I'll be killing them tomorrow



Play it like it's counter strike and it suddenly plays more naturally.

Don't ever aim down sights.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 30, 2016)

Cvrk said:


> Anyways thank yous so much @okidna for your imput.
> They will make Witcher 4... who knows 10 years from now on.. Cd Projekt has to finish with Cyberpunk ,as the game will most  definitely have sequels. A masterpiece as the Witcher can go on and on. You can do so much with the story. Years from now when the visual graphics will be so much improved, we will once again delight ourselves with a new chapter from the Witcher world
> Until then ,most of us, we are left still ,to own computers and displays, in witch we can enjoy this current game in 4k ultra settings!  That experience must be a completely new game all together


Pretty sure 3 is the end.  There will be no more.  If Cyberpunk 2077 sells well, I think they'd work on a sequel to it.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 30, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Pretty sure 3 is the end.  There will be no more.  If Cyberpunk 2077 sells well, I think they'd work on a sequel to it.



Yeah, CDPR was pretty clear, the Witcher series ended at 3.


----------



## c2DDragon (Dec 30, 2016)

Watch_dogs 2






Fun game is fun in multiplayer.


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 30, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> Play it like it's counter strike and it suddenly plays more naturally.
> 
> Don't ever aim down sights.



It's not even the aiming down the sight, it's just the aiming itself. And the movement. For example, sprinting goes into instant narrow view, crouching goes from stainding to crouched instantly, these things need to be gradual and fluid to feel good.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 30, 2016)

RejZoR said:


> It's not even the aiming down the sight, it's just the aiming itself. And the movement. For example, sprinting goes into instant narrow view, crouching goes from stainding to crouched instantly, these things need to be gradual and fluid to feel good.


it's technically an android game and port ... i loved it on tablet ... then i saw it on STEAM  

now i still lean forward the second iteration just for fun.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 30, 2016)

Playing

Battlefield Bad Company 2

Need for Speed Underground 2


----------



## Recon-UK (Dec 30, 2016)

Back to CS... still carrying higher ranks and not ranking up, carrying LEM / Supreme at DMG is not fun. Only reason i am down this low in rank is from no active play time for a while and i lost my MM rank, i was a Global.


----------



## Dethroy (Dec 30, 2016)

Played ABZÛ last night with my 4 years old son. Ok, he was only allowed to watch... He simply loves all animals and pretty much knows every species by name already - which showed once again. That was the sole reason I picked the game up. Steam has it on discount for 5,99€ right now. Giant Squid's Creative Director used to be Journey's Art Director - and it clearly shows, ABZÛ looks damn fine.










Apart from that I've been playing some Guilty Gear Xrd -REVELATOR-. This game looks freaking fantastic. And its gameplay is beyond any doubt. I doubt any members of TPU are into fighting games. But if you are, you should definitely consider buying this gem. Speaking of fighting games... Another Arc System Works game, the first entry in the BlazBlue saga - Calamity Trigger - is only 1,79€ on Steam right now. And If someone were to ask me, I'd tell them that it is better than all its successors.


----------



## Recon-UK (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## Kissamies (Dec 30, 2016)

Remember Me. Just pure awesomeness.


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 30, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> it's technically an android game and port ... i loved it on tablet ... then i saw it on STEAM
> 
> now i still lean forward the second iteration just for fun.


Still, it's on my list. Cuz it's cheap and very important it has co-op campaign. Not many video games these days can provide.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 30, 2016)

Cvrk said:


> Still, it's on my list. Cuz it's cheap and very important it has co-op campaign. Not many video games these days can provide.


well i loved it on tablet but i also do love it on PC ... and your points are kinda my points too 

(i was not dimnishing the game by writing "it's a android game and port"    )

thanks ... i forgot to add the 2nd on my wishlist for later


----------



## flmatter (Dec 31, 2016)

who else plays the division? and what level are you?  Thanks


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 31, 2016)

*What are we playing for New Years Eve ? *

Me & my lonely friend we're gonna go for a lan party that will start in a few hours: Magicka 1, AoE 2HD, and...if time a bit of Lara Croft Temple of Osiris (to pick up where we left off).







Spoiler: Here's to a great New year!


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 31, 2016)

Man, the more I'm playing Dead Effect, the more I'm intrigued by it. Sure, it feels a bit clumsy, but the amount of RPG like elements they crammed into this game which originated on a mobile devices is just amazing. If guys behind this game weren't hardcore System Shock fans, then I'm just imagining things  Upgrading weapons with gathered money, buying new stuff, now I'm also upgrading my abilities in suit upgrade stations. If these guys had more resources and a proper engine to work with, I'm quite confident they could create even more amazing game. In a way I want to do other things, but it keeps inviting me to continue playing. Especially now that I bought myself the most powerful rifle in game and upgraded my legs to carry more ammo. It's like Christmas all over again


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 31, 2016)

RejZoR said:


> Man, the more I'm playing Dead Effect, the more I'm intrigued by it. Sure, it feels a bit clumsy, but the amount of RPG like elements they crammed into this game which originated on a mobile devices is just amazing. If guys behind this game weren't hardcore System Shock fans, then I'm just imagining things  Upgrading weapons with gathered money, buying new stuff, now I'm also upgrading my abilities in suit upgrade stations. If these guys had more resources and a proper engine to work with, I'm quite confident they could create even more amazing game. In a way I want to do other things, but it keeps inviting me to continue playing. Especially now that I bought myself the most powerful rifle in game and upgraded my legs to carry more ammo. It's like Christmas all over again


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 31, 2016)

Lol, just realized where Bullet Time and Devastaton indicators are on the HUD. Useful stuff


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 31, 2016)

This year's surprise wasn't the Deus Ex Mankind Divided or new Battlefield or the new Call of Duty. It was Dead Effect. I'm not even kidding. For an indie game, it was amazing experience. It's 1€ at the moment on Steam. Best spent 1€ ever


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 31, 2016)

Holy shit, Dead Effect 2 feels like AAA title now. No more movement nonsense or weird weapon feel, sprinting has no warping view, crouching is gradual, they've literally improved everything I've complained about for the first game. Weapons also have excellent feedback now and using aim down the sights actually makes sense now and also feels good. They've also dramatically upgraded the visuals, level design and sounds. Good music as well. It's really awesome to stumble across such wonderful gems here and there by coincidence. It also puts all the actual AAA games to shame by giving player a fully functional FOV slider. Something not even most expensive games have these days...

And the game now has 3 characters, allowing replay of the same game in 3 different ways, even further extending its value. I don't think I've ever been this shocked and amazed by any game ever. You always have sort of high expectations for well known big studios, but this is an indie game and they make all this good stuff. I'll certainly be on the lookout for Dead Effect 3, it'll be freaking amazing if they continue with this pace


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 31, 2016)

@RejZoR You've sold me! I had my eye on both for awhile, but was unsure I wanted to pay full price since they looked a little cheesy.  I'm convinced they are fun, and will be purchasing.


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 1, 2017)

I started playing Shadow of Mordor.  Darn, this is a fun game.  Battle system seems pretty smooth and fun.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 1, 2017)

flmatter said:


> who else plays the division? and what level are you?  Thanks


I am off and on.  Level 30/Gear 170ish.



Ithanul said:


> I started playing Shadow of Mordor.  Darn, this is a fun game.  Battle system seems pretty smooth and fun.


The combat and the Nemesis system is what really makes that game.


I've been jumping between Arkham Knight, Space Engineers, and The Division.


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 1, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I am off and on.  Level 30/Gear 170ish.
> 
> 
> The combat and the Nemesis system is what really makes that game.
> ...



Yeah, I'm highly enjoying the combat and that system.  Though, my favorite thing to do is stealth kill everything.  I think they took pointers on that from Assassin Creed (feels similar).

I also nabbed Arkham Knight too since both used for the PS4 where around 9 bucks for Shadow of Mordor and 15 bucks for Arkham Knight.  Just that 8GB patch for Shadow of Mordor was a good bit of wait.

Plan to nab that Space Engineer game later on.  First need to finish these two games then go back and grind to take down the lv99 turtle boss in FFXV.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 1, 2017)

Recon-UK said:


>



I'm really surprised that wasn't nominated enough to be in the Steam Awards for that one game that stands the test of time, that you always will go back to for a bit.  

I play it every year!!


----------



## Recon-UK (Jan 1, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> I'm really surprised that wasn't nominated enough to be in the Steam Awards for that one game that stands the test of time, that you always will go back to for a bit.
> 
> I play it every year!!



Got it on Original XBOX.. play that version too


----------



## Beastie (Jan 2, 2017)

Nearing victory in Dirt Rally. The AI seems to have given up and just hopes I'm going to crash. Sweden in winter.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 2, 2017)

Ithanul said:


> Plan to nab that Space Engineer game later on.  First need to finish these two games then go back and grind to take down the lv99 turtle boss in FFXV.


Space Engineers still has problems with netcode, unfortunately.  It's playable but connected players frequently pause for a second.


----------



## Cvrk (Jan 2, 2017)

First





  to all here on TPU

To summarise
New years party lan was made with *Victor Vran*!
Did not take any screens. To busy eating,drinking grapefruit juice and playing.
In the last moment we decided before we started that Victor Vran is worth it. And it was.
Great co-op experience. And it was 5 euros on Steam! Incredible price, on GoG and everywhere else was 22 euros. Stead actually had,and still has great sale prices.
This game for ONLY 5 euros is a must have . You really can't find dialbo style campaign with hack&slash action rpg to often.
The game has many good parts. I can start with the looting system...unlike Grim Dawn where every mob dropped something, here the items actually matter. There is no skill system, every weapon comes with it's own skills. And the story is solid. Much more than Diablo 3, witch had breathtaking graphics on the cut-scenes but gave you no motivation whatsoever.
Down side of Victor Vran: unless you make it, it had no fun for us. The fact that your playing in co-op probably over net with mic+headseat ,or in our case in the same room,that is kinda fun...you crack jokes. But the game itself is not. To summon Victor Vran in one word,i'd say _calculated_. Definitely not your typical hack&slash. It can be hard difficulty and at times tedious. W8 for that reuse skill, don't jump ahead, think about what weapon to use next. Grim Dawn had no thinking. You had 3 buttons for skills, 2 more for potions....and keep killing everything on camera, after 1 hour you will go back to town.
Did not finish Victor Vran. At about 4 am we called it a night.

On 1 january AoE 2 HD + Lara Croft Temple of Osiris

Today i finished *Batman - The Telltale Series*
For some reason i can't add anymore pictures... i've taken a few screens 
Don't know why, the graphics card feels nothing, but this is a very cpu intensive game. The visuals are the same from back when i played Walking Dead.
This wasn't that great. Thinking hard if to get Telltales Minecraft
*










*


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 2, 2017)

started playing Witcher 3  need to buy the seasons pass from gog so i ccan get the 2 exp packs cheaper then buying separate.  Playing on ultra settings with my rx 480


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 2, 2017)

COD4 Remastered, Old Blood and Doom !


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 2, 2017)

Recon-UK said:


>



Purchased that when if first came out. I think I got the collectors edition in the box. 

And, as many, I still play that every so often.  Still have the original disk and retail package.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jan 2, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> Purchased that when if first came out. I think I got the collectors edition in the box.
> 
> And, as many, I still play that every so often.  Still have the original disk and retail package.



Never had this happen before though..


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 2, 2017)

Wow, that is very weird @Recon-UK !! 

I take it you were not able to move out of there?


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 2, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Space Engineers still has problems with netcode, unfortunately.  It's playable but connected players frequently pause for a second.


That don't bother me.  I don't do multi player mode anyways.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 2, 2017)

Now, with talk about HL2, I'm installing it. 

When I redid Steam on a secondary drive I didn't install it. Jeez, that's been about a year ago.  Time to play again.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jan 2, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> Wow, that is very weird @Recon-UK !!
> 
> I take it you were not able to move out of there?



Yup first time seeing it


----------



## hat (Jan 3, 2017)

I screwed up my underground area in 7 days to die again. This time I dug a column out 5 blocks high as far as I wanted my new room to be (10 blocks long, I believe).  I placed cobblestone ceiling and walls as I went. Things were going well and I think I had a fairly sturdy area... until the whole thing collapsed in on me again.

I noticed this time though, where the ground on top of me started to collapse was... thinner than the ground where I started digging. Unfortunately it started a chain reaction of sorts and all my cobblestone stuff fell down as well. Interestingly, however, I discovered that I hadn't dug down anywhere close to the bedrock. I merely found a large stone slab before. I also found some clay during my digging... around a good 10 blocks under the surface of the burnt forest. I never thought I'd find things like that underground.

I'm not sure why my underground collapsed though... the first time I thought I made too big of a hole underground with no support, so it all fell in. This time, I had some support, but... I still wound up with a massive square hole outside my house.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 4, 2017)

Playing Star Trek.  This is the 2012 game based on the 2009 reboot of the series.  It is...surprisingly good!  It takes place after the 2009 movie, and is well written as well as well-acted.  The whole cast contributes their voices and likenesses.  It really feels like another Star Trek movie.  Not great, but good fun.












Yes, you get to do personal flying, in the air and in space, several times!















RIP Anton!





EDIT: just finished. Not bad money spent: 13 hours of game time.


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 4, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> Playing Star Trek.  This is the 2012 game based on the 2009 reboot of the series.  It is...surprisingly good!  It takes place after the 2009 movie, and is well written as well as well-acted.  The whole cast contributes their voices and likenesses.  It really feels like another Star Trek movie.  Not great, but good fun.
> 
> Yes, you get to do personal flying, in the air and in space, several times!
> 
> ...


xD everytime I see Zachary Quinto I just think of Sylar from Heroes who opened skulls to take other people's abilities.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 4, 2017)

THE_EGG said:


> xD everytime I see Zachary Quinto I just think of Sylar from Heroes who opened skulls to take other people's abilities.


----------



## hat (Jan 4, 2017)

I crashed my PC with 7 days to die. I kinda decided to restart in a spectacular way. I blew up my house with TNT. I then entered creative mode and started blowing up everything else with TNT. I then cheated/tested hard (apparantly, you can also add perks by cheating, not just grindy skills like Construction Tools) and raised my skills to astronomical levels, setting the time to day 700 feral horde... blowing up more stuff with TNT...

I guess at some point the game had enough and crashed. Windows was telling me I was out of memory. Following the prompt, I shut down the game and tried to launch Chrome. It crashed instantly. Guess I blew up more than houses and mountains with that TNT...


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 6, 2017)

Remember Me. Just pure awesomeness. 

The main character is also good looking, especially from behind


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 7, 2017)

SSX3 on Dolphin emulator.


been playing it with my son like we used to years ago.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 7, 2017)

Arizona Sunshine. I love me some zombie killing.


----------



## EzioAs (Jan 7, 2017)

Playing some *Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor *this week. I'm not super into the game even though I've spent around 8.5 hours in it. I'm playing it mostly just to finish my backlog. Honestly, I think this game could benefit more from the narrative and some variations besides just almost non-stop fighting. The combat is pretty good but gets stale way too quickly in my opinion. So far, to me this game seems to be like Borderlands but with greater story and scripts.  It's just marking out one place on the map and then fighting it out till it's over. I mean sure there are some stealth involve, but it doesn't seem like the game was designed with stealth in mind but just to check features from we've seen other AAA games done these past couple of years.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 8, 2017)

Back in 2004.

_*Need for Speed: Underground 2
*_
*Resolution: *2560 x 1440

Peugeot 206 Overclocked


----------



## Flybyderp (Jan 9, 2017)

Been playing some Path of Exile, trying to get into it but it's just overwhelming at times.

I usually play H1Z1 King of the Kill, but had to take a break from that game as the current bugs and lagging China Numba 1s were driving me crazy.

Finally got rank 25 in Overwatch this week even though I had it since launch, so I played a game of rank and haven't touched it since. lmao


----------



## EzioAs (Jan 9, 2017)

Wow...
*Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor* was a huge letdown at the end. I was really expecting something better than what I got based on the raving reviews and articles about the game. It's not too bad though, at least I got it at a pretty cheap price and had some fun and challenge in certain parts of the game.


Spoiler



They could've at least gave us an epic boss fight against the Black Hand. The best fight in this game turns out to be against the Hammer of Sauron which is in the middle part of the game.



I'll probably Prince of Persia: The Two Thrones sometime this week. At least Shadow of Mordor wasn't terribly long and I can start playing other games much quicker.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 9, 2017)

The gameplay in SoM is what is great, not the story.


Been playing Assassin's Creed Chronicles, Batman: Arkham Knight, and The Division.


----------



## EzioAs (Jan 9, 2017)

@FordGT90Concept I have a different perspective on that. I think the story and the narrative was stronger and with some more focus and work on that part and less combat and less repetitive missions, it probably would've been a more immersive and enjoyable game. That's my take, though.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 9, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The gameplay in SoM is what is great, not the story.



I've got to agree.  Combat was superbly done, once you grasped all the nuances.  For me, the learning curve was steep in the beginning though, making me quit the game for 6 months before playing again.  Very smooth and fluid, among the best.  Climbing and jumping are excellent as well, with none of the accidentally jumping the wrong direction or hanging onto a 3 foot wall like happens with annoying frequency in AC games.  Overall, very satisfying, with even some decent AI that will take advantage of numbers and try to surround you. 

Although the story was very good, It could have been improved.  Also, I noticed an achievement I didn't get, for actually defeating Sauron in Mordor.  How the EFF do I do that?  All I got was the Black Hand, and then end of game.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 9, 2017)

Might be the DLC where you play as the elf.  That's a precursor to the main game.
Edit: http://store.steampowered.com/app/318420/


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 9, 2017)

Ahhh, yes, I did not play that, even tho I have it.


----------



## EzioAs (Jan 9, 2017)

@rtwjunkie. I didn't even get any achievements in SoM. Steam overlay doesn't even work for this game.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 9, 2017)

EzioAs said:


> @rtwjunkie. I didn't even get any achievements in SoM. Steam overlay doesn't even work for this game.



Very strange, it worked for me. 

Maybe you've got a borked Steam?  Or you turned it off for SoM?


----------



## EzioAs (Jan 9, 2017)

Don't think so. Other games that supports overlay works fine and it is enable in the game properties.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 9, 2017)

EzioAs said:


> Don't think so. Other games that supports overlay works fine and it is enable in the game properties.



Idk what to tell you. Very strange.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 9, 2017)

Playing some Banished from time to time (usually the BDO Patch times heheh). My little minions are miracle workers. They've discovered what to do with that water you squeeze from rocks: they find fish. Somehow, the little buggers go into the woods, bang the hell out of a boulder, and head back to town with 5 fish in their inventory . I've got a note into the dev, but I doubt I'll get any response at this point.. Still, it's a distraction from time to time


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 9, 2017)

Ahhzz said:


> Playing some Banished from time to time (usually the BDO Patch times heheh). My little minions are miracle workers. They've discovered what to do with that water you squeeze from rocks: they find fish. Somehow, the little buggers go into the woods, bang the hell out of a boulder, and head back to town with 5 fish in their inventory . I've got a note into the dev, but I doubt I'll get any response at this point.. Still, it's a distraction from time to time



  That is some of the funniest gameplay stuff I have heard in awhile!


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 9, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> That is some of the funniest gameplay stuff I have heard in awhile!


I'll try to get a short vid of it tonite


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 9, 2017)

Ahhzz said:


> Playing some Banished from time to time (usually the BDO Patch times heheh). My little minions are miracle workers. They've discovered what to do with that water you squeeze from rocks: they find fish. Somehow, the little buggers go into the woods, bang the hell out of a boulder, and head back to town with 5 fish in their inventory . I've got a note into the dev, but I doubt I'll get any response at this point.. Still, it's a distraction from time to time


It hasn't gotten an update in forever.  I think it's officially abandoned.


----------



## denixius (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm having internet connection problem this week, and now I'm playing Rome: Total War a lot. (Steam offline mode.)


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jan 10, 2017)

just fired up medieval 2 total war and I was honestly going to do a straight cheat free session just like I did when it came out. You know the hard way where you don't open the console to do the money cheat...oops.

not to worry I'm still going to do the recruitment buildings normally, no joke full normal difficulty except that I'm a bajillionaire. Its fine.

I'm definitely not going to do the whole building cheat because I'm patient and can wait for things to be built. It's no big deal just another 24 turns to deck out this city now that I'm rich...

so that's it though just the instant construction and the money, everything else on the up and up. I will totally not add population to my cities via the console so that I can instantly get to the late tech stuff while the rest of the map is stuck in the stone age. That would so be cheap and not really challenging at all. I mean we're talking basic spearmen vs late tech gunpowder units, cannons, and heavy knights. It would be foolish to do that. I do have like the whole world between me and Jerusalem though and I know I'm going to win all the battles anyway, been playing total war games for well over a decade and its not like the AI can beat me...

so just the money, instant construction, and late tech in early game. Not going to do anything else just going to sit back and enjoy the game like I'm supposed to.

Not really much challenge this way is there? Maybe I'll just do a speed run where I add all the units too and then the next time for sure going to play it normal without any cheats. For real...

maybe just the money cheat, I didn't come here to be poor you know.


----------



## Boatvan (Jan 11, 2017)

I'm late to the party on this game, but Superhot is a good time killer when it is slow at work. Challenging and unique.


----------



## mcborge (Jan 11, 2017)

Arkham knight, Spacehulk deathwing. Normally i would be building more ships in space engineers for posting on the workshop but keen totally broke the game with the beta update.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 11, 2017)

Last time I played (a 1-2 weeks ago), Space Engineers was working okay.  Beta did make the game unstable but they released a few updates since that largely cleaned it up.

Getting close to finishing Assassin's Creed Chronicles.


----------



## EzioAs (Jan 11, 2017)

@FordGT90Concept are you playing all the Chronicles games or just one in particular? How is it? If it's worth it, I might grab the AC Bundle.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 11, 2017)

I think each one is better than the last but they definitely aren't Mark of the Ninja.  Major complaints being the controls and not enough checkpoints in difficult areas.  There's also no way to undo the most recent checkpoint so if something gets saved in a checkpoint you didn't intend to (e.g. guards alerted) you have to restart the whole mission.  The overarching story is meh.  The story in Russia I think conflicts with the overarching Assassin's Creed universe.  All three games generally punish you for assassinating; to get the highest score, you have to sneak through the whole map without killing/knocking out anyone and never being seen.  It's like they forgot what series this is.  I mean, knockout, really?  I can't remember one time in all the Assassin's Creed games where the protagonist knocked someone out...especially a hostile.  I got so frustrated with China that I started assassinating everyone in my way...you know...like the way you'd think it would be.  India and Russia seem a lot better in this regard because there's areas where you have to assassinate everyone or it doesn't matter what you do because you're racing the clock.

I'm about half way through Russia so jury is still out on that one.  China I'd put at 2 out of 5, India I'd put at 4 out of 5, and at this point, I'd put Russia at 3 out of 5.

The trilogy was going for $12.49 USD in the last Steam sale.  I bought the bundle because I didn't have Unity either.  It made it a good value.


----------



## mcborge (Jan 11, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Last time I played (a 1-2 weeks ago), Space Engineers was working okay.  Beta did make the game unstable but they released a few updates since that largely cleaned it up.
> 
> Getting close to finishing Assassin's Creed Chronicles.


Many people are still getting black screens in space engineers since beta but the main trouble I'm having is that  i use too many mods in my builds and it can take an age for them to get updated or fixed if the base game changes too much but I'm going to give it a try later on as i have a few build ideas rattling around in the old noggin.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 11, 2017)

Russia might have to get degraded to 2/5.  Not enough checkpoints, replaying the same damn shit 30 times over.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 12, 2017)

Been playing some FC4 lately when I've had a little free time.  Just let Pagan fly away; he doesn't seem all that bad afterall 

But I have had a few weird hiccups with the game.  Firstly, the game crashed after opening for the first time; it would run fine for like 25-30 minutes and CTD.  Then if I reopened the game, it would run fine for up to 2 or 3 hours without crashing.  Could be a combo of Steam and uPlay action but it's been ok now.

Also, I've had some in game weirdness. Here, all these enemies were coming at me while I was finishing some mission, and as soon as I finished it, they all retreated.  Then they just stopped at this place in the map, a road intersection and just hung out.


Spoiler












Then after finishing a mission with Willis, his plane was stuck stationary in the air.


Spoiler















And then I fell through the map and continued to fall using the wingsuit and parachute.  Thankfully I fast traveled my way out of there to safety


Spoiler












Now I need to get back into The Solus Project


----------



## HossHuge (Jan 12, 2017)

Did Minerva's Den today.  Such a sad ending.  

Spoilers below


----------



## DEFEATEST (Jan 12, 2017)

Just picked up Dishonored after my Bro in law has been bugging for years to play and I gotta say it's fun and half life-ish. Glad I picked it up and especially for 4 bucks!


----------



## EzioAs (Jan 12, 2017)

Playing *Prince of Persia: The Two Thrones* now. I've played this game a long time ago but never did get to the end of it. Now let's see if I can beat it this time before the end of the week.



Spoiler


----------



## Recon-UK (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Recon-UK (Jan 12, 2017)

Mod vs no mod.


----------



## Tekelectric (Jan 12, 2017)

I've never really played visual novels since I grew up playing faster, more competitive games but this one has me hooked. Va-11 Hall-A is a good game, here's a trailer!


----------



## Go To Sleep (Jan 12, 2017)

I play a lot of Dead by Daylight. I must say it's now currently my favourite game.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jan 12, 2017)

What the verge of unstoppable looks like.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 12, 2017)

been playing The Division lately. Cool game. Glad I waited so they could get all the bugs worked out plus picked it up on steam sale for $20. Great coop game so far.


----------



## peche (Jan 12, 2017)

Recon-UK said:


>


just deleted local files to try another game, will install next week...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 13, 2017)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> been playing The Division lately. Cool game. Glad I waited so they could get all the bugs worked out plus picked it up on steam sale for $20. Great coop game so far.


Just beware of the Dark Zone.  Co-op...ha!


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 13, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Just beware of the Dark Zone.  Co-op...ha!



I love the darkzone. Probably one of my favorite parts of the game. Nothing makes me more nervous than waiting for that extraction with a bunch of sweet loot. Love it!


----------



## EzioAs (Jan 14, 2017)

Did it! Beat *Prince of Persia: The Two Thrones* before the week ends. This game is actually easier than Warrior Within in my opinion, or maybe I've just gotten used to the series mechanics. Love how the series wrap up. 



Spoiler: Don't know how I didn't manage to beat this guy 8 years ago














Spoiler: Satisfying











Next, I'm going to play Child of Light. Doesn't seem to be a very long game despite being an RPG (somewhat). Should be able to beat this quickly.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jan 14, 2017)

Playing Final Fantasy XIII for a change and my god it's slow.. but chill at the same time.


----------



## EzioAs (Jan 14, 2017)

@Recon-UK I'm planning on playing that too in the next couple weeks. Tried it for about 1 hour just to see how it runs and it doesn't run as bad as a lot of people claimed. I saw this one review on Steam that said the game is pretty linear for the first 20 hours or so (I think), and then it opens up like the older games in the franchises. If you beat the game, let me know how long it takes.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 14, 2017)

Playing Shadow Warrior 2.  Total retro slash em/shoot em up game.  But modern.  Love it!


----------



## Recon-UK (Jan 14, 2017)

EzioAs said:


> @Recon-UK I'm planning on playing that too in the next couple weeks. Tried it for about 1 hour just to see how it runs and it doesn't run as bad as a lot of people claimed. I saw this one review on Steam that said the game is pretty linear for the first 20 hours or so (I think), and then it opens up like the older games in the franchises. If you beat the game, let me know how long it takes.



Game runs on 1 core of your CPU, i capped to 30FPS and bumped GPU to 4K with 2xMSAA and it looks and plays gloriously.

A tweak to do if you run Nvidia is to enable threaded optimisation through NVCP it aids this game a lot, also turn on 16xAF.

30FPS is plenty for this game, it relies on no reflexes at all so for that.. cool.

I get 37-60FPS on my XEON, and that's overclocked very high at 4.2ghz...

In 1 scene and it only happened there i did hit 19FPS but it was never an issue because it was just a cutscene. It is a bad port but it's far from unplayable, quite the contrary honestly, plus the PS3 version is the ultimate version on console and is 30FPS... my bro has it and besides sharpness and better AA, it looks awesome on PS3.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 14, 2017)

Working my way through Wolfenstein: The New Order.  It's longer than I thought it was.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 14, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Working my way through Wolfenstein: The New Order.  It's longer than I thought it was.


I really enjoyed it!  At the end though I was sad it ended.  I wanted to keep going.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jan 14, 2017)

Graphics suck in that game though, never looked anything like it was supposed to.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jan 14, 2017)

Recon-UK said:


> Graphics suck in that game though, never looked anything like it was supposed to.


I used sweet fx and the results where great XD , i have to replay it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 14, 2017)

Finished Wolfenstein: The New Order.  I deemed it worthy of achievement hunting so getting the 7 achievements I missed (mostly collectibles).


----------



## EzioAs (Jan 15, 2017)

I've been spending some time on *Child of Light*. Man, this game is fun. It's beautiful, charming and quite tactical as well on Expert. You can't just spam attack like you can with JRPGs (well, most of them).



Spoiler: Standard fights are already pretty hard, boss fights are twice as difficult


----------



## Recon-UK (Jan 15, 2017)

Got a little bored with FF XIII i will come back to it.
chilling on GTA SA.


----------



## DannibusX (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm stuck in Diablo 3 again for the time being.






I'm still playing EVE Online fairly regularly though.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 16, 2017)

errrr....

i let that one here ... discounted on Humble bundle ... and i forgot it on my STEAM wishlist since 2015 (well i played all the previous one nonetheless .. except the one on Wii and mobile ) mindless chop and slice with a lot of splatter of blood? ... i'm still sold

still got to buy it for myself, tested on a friends account ... and yep ... still a blast of fun

the chara are fun different enough and it combine all 4 from the previous series (most westerner would probably know better Aya and Saki than Kagura and Saaya since the later appear mostly on previous JP only release)


also WTF? V8 powered chainsaw ... i wonder where is the gas tank ... wait, after reflection ... i don't want to know ...



yep still fun ... thank you STEAM

edit: ah ... it's actually a thing ...










ahahah 

PS: while the dialogues are funny the ENG voice acting is subpar to the JP one ... it's not bad ... but it ruins the ambiance  beside that ... who play Oneechanbara for the voice acting ... (i do!)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 16, 2017)

Finished Wolfenstein: The Old Blood.  Mopping up the achievements now.  Old Blood was a lot harder on Uber difficulty than The New Order mainly because there's parts where dozens of Nazis spawn and there's no good places to hide to whittle away at them.  Also no overpowered laser gun either which makes the big enemies harder to kill quickly.


----------



## GamerGuy (Jan 17, 2017)

Been playing CoD IW a little now and then, been more focused on my old fave with shiny new shaders and such.....CoD Modern Warfare Remastered. Heck, played it twice in a role, one on my SLi'ed GTX Titan rig @3440x1440, the other on my i7 2660K + HD7970 rig at 2560x1080.......nostalgic yet fun times! Heck, will prolly play it again on my CF'ed R9 290X rig as soon as I'm done downloading it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 17, 2017)

Old Blood done but not sure what I'm playing now.  Edit: Grey Goo

The parts of Old Blood with the Nazi spawners are the same areas that are repurposed for the "Challenges" section of the game (scored/leaderboards stuff).


----------



## alucasa (Jan 17, 2017)

I play Forum game the most as an internet warrior (AKA keyboard warrior).


----------



## EzioAs (Jan 18, 2017)

@FordGT90Concept I've put Grey Goo on the back burner for awhile. RTS campaigns are usually a bit longer than other single-player campaigns, so I decided to prioritize shorter games. I still play the co-op mode with a friend on occasion, though.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 18, 2017)

Finished Shadow Warrior 2. Played it on secondary i3 rig in signature.

There were many points in the game that CPU usage was over 80%, and a couple intense fight scenes that became a slideshow momentarily as CPU usage went to 100%.  The 380x was doing fine, but the i3-4160 met its match. 

On a play note, much better than Shadow Warrior 2013...Bravo!


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 18, 2017)

Played a bit of Battlefield 1 and found that my aim has improved loads since I last played it a couple of months ago (probably thanks to loads of Overwatch ).


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jan 18, 2017)

Restarted playing with some friends Killing Floor 2 and is amazing with all the new stuff , last time i played it was 5 months ago XD.
I'm playing The Forest too and is good , i hope i can find what i need for make bombs XD.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jan 18, 2017)

For real.. cheaters 2 games in a row.. still came out victorious lol.


----------



## Kanan (Jan 19, 2017)

Playing BF1 now, bought it a few days ago. If you wanna join, add "KhananX" in origin.


----------



## lorraine walsh (Jan 19, 2017)

finished the uncharted collection. I am currently trying out the infamous series


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 19, 2017)

EzioAs said:


> @FordGT90Concept I've put Grey Goo on the back burner for awhile. RTS campaigns are usually a bit longer than other single-player campaigns, so I decided to prioritize shorter games. I still play the co-op mode with a friend on occasion, though.


I've been playing on easy for that very reason.  I think I'm either half or a third of the way through the main campaign already.  It's surprisingly good.  I wanted to play a game that borrowed some of Earth 2160 mechanics for a long time and I'm glad Grey Goo does.  I still miss Earth 2160 though.   I mean, why don't all RTS games have that degree of customization yet?  It just makes sense!


----------



## EzioAs (Jan 20, 2017)

Well, StarCraft 2 campaigns allow for some degree of customization and in Legacy of The Void, you can reset and re-choose between missions. I remember playing an RTS game called Cyberstorm 2 where you have to assigned weapons and techs to each of your units and base structures. I remember the game being super hard to understand (I was just a kid back then ) and had a steep learning curve but I did like how each mech unit and pilot doesn't feel expendable, because the cost to produce them is quite high, I believe.


----------



## Frick (Jan 20, 2017)

Trying to finish off my grand Sol Stellaris game, and I'm in a late game grind. spamming +5% increased whatever tech and battleships for the upcoming struggle against the enlightened horses whom I for unclear reasons are subjugated to. A gem from the dev diary for the next expansion regarding how to interact with other species:


*Livestock:* This represents a species that is regularly culled to be used as food. Livestock produce a fixed number of extra food, but are completely unable to produce any other kind of resource.

*Processing:* The species is processed into food for the consumption of other Pops. Pops being Processed generate a fixed amount of food and die off at a fairly fast pace, but cannot be put to use producing any other resources.
Yes

EDIT: And ringworlds, and entirely synthetic empires. Arrgghh this game will be so good, and I am already closing in on the 100h mark. 

That obvious question is if all my pops are robots, can I still use my enemies as livestock?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 20, 2017)

EzioAs said:


> Well, StarCraft 2 campaigns allow for some degree of customization and in Legacy of The Void, you can reset and re-choose between missions. I remember playing an RTS game called Cyberstorm 2 where you have to assigned weapons and techs to each of your units and base structures. I remember the game being super hard to understand (I was just a kid back then ) and had a steep learning curve but I did like how each mech unit and pilot doesn't feel expendable, because the cost to produce them is quite high, I believe.


I still need to buy Star Craft 2, the complete collection.  I played the first one and decided then and there I wanted but waited knowing it was a trilogy.


----------



## Kanan (Jan 20, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I still need to buy Star Craft 2, the complete collection.  I played the first one and decided then and there I wanted but waited knowing it was a trilogy.


Same here, I still need to play the other two parts of the game with Zerg and 'Toss, because the first campaign with Terrans was so nice, I guess the other ones are likely top notch too.


----------



## EzioAs (Jan 21, 2017)

Buy it!! I was waiting for Black Friday last year too to buy Legacy of the Void since that was when Blizzard discount their games.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jan 21, 2017)

Old but gold, back when i first started playing CSGO lol.

480P res on a craptop with 15-45FPS.. that beasting though, destroyed the enemy team whilst still losing with a bad team xD


----------



## Kanan (Jan 21, 2017)

Recon-UK said:


> Old but gold, back when i first started playing CSGO lol.
> 
> 480P res on a craptop with 15-45FPS.. that beasting though, destroyed the enemy team whilst still losing with a bad team xD


Goes a long way of showing how unimportant high FPS are if you are able to manage low FPS gaming.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jan 21, 2017)

Kanan said:


> Goes a long way of showing how unimportant high FPS are if you are able to manage low FPS gaming.



True but Silver level is really scraping the barrel here, i then started playing it on my Phenom II build with way higher FPS and was Gold Nova Master by 70 wins...

Now i'm Supreme with an intel system and 15 more hz on my monitor.


----------



## Kanan (Jan 21, 2017)

Recon-UK said:


> True but Silver level is really scraping the barrel here, i then started playing it on my Phenom II build with way higher FPS and was Gold Nova Master by 70 wins...
> 
> Now i'm Supreme with an intel system and 15 more hz on my monitor.


People here think you're a cheater though. hahahaha


----------



## Recon-UK (Jan 21, 2017)

Kanan said:


> People here think you're a cheater though. hahahaha



True, being able to aim and knowing your maps must be hard for outsiders to understand, CS has a huge skill ceiling and i'm not that great.


----------



## Kanan (Jan 21, 2017)

Recon-UK said:


> True, being able to aim and knowing your maps must be hard for outsiders to understand, CS has a huge skill ceiling and i'm not that great.


Wow, look at that, you're such a cheater boy! hahaha no I'm just joking. I know man, I play CS since I'm 13 or so.


----------



## Frick (Jan 21, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I still need to buy Star Craft 2, the complete collection.  I played the first one and decided then and there I wanted but waited knowing it was a trilogy.



Definitely worth it,



Spoiler



except for the ending.I could not finish the epilouge thing I found it so daft.  It was fitting for the pompous Bliz storytelling but it would have been a better game if they dialed it back a notch or several.

EDIT: Huh, reading the wikipedia entry Kerrigan ends in human form ... which actually is kinda nice, but it also spoils the previous ascension-to-godhood shenanigans. Ho hum...


----------



## EzioAs (Jan 21, 2017)

Finally completed *Child of Light. *I planned to finish this about 3 days ago but as with pretty much every RPG I've ever played, I've always found myself grinding a bit. All's good though, the game wasn't exactly super hard near the end. The last 2 bosses are relatively easy compared to the previous bosses. I'm satisfied though, the game starts beautifully and ends beautifully even if it doesn't have the grand scale of some well known RPGs.



Spoiler











Now, to take a little bit of rest, watch a movie I think (probably AvP 2). Then tomorrow, I'm gonna start playing Life is Strange.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jan 22, 2017)

Just want to remind people how great Bioshock 2 is, this is the original version i finished almost 2 years back and streamed on the Phenom II PC with bad internet.

https://www.twitch.tv/lokifire90/v/35875096


----------



## mcborge (Jan 22, 2017)

I'm currently on a build project in space engineers. It's supposed to be an old starfleet vessel, maybe used as a cadet training ship due to its relatively small size, despite having a classic "starfleet starship" shape.
Its nearly completed, i just need to plumb in the oxygen system and add the furnishings,


----------



## EzioAs (Jan 22, 2017)

I've finished Episode 3 of *Life is Strange.* Some really weird thing happened in Ep3 and I'm even more intrigued to see where the story goes.



Spoiler


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 22, 2017)

Fallout 4 on ultra at 60fps


----------



## Kanan (Jan 22, 2017)

mcborge said:


> I'm currently on a build project in space engineers. It's supposed to be an old starfleet vessel, maybe used as a cadet training ship due to its relatively small size, despite having a classic "starfleet starship" shape.
> Its nearly completed, i just need to plumb in the oxygen system and add the furnishings, View attachment 83324 View attachment 83325


At first I thought it's a Sovereign, but it's too small. The Warp gondles kinda remind me of it.


----------



## EzioAs (Jan 22, 2017)

Okay, Life is Strange: Episode 4 is so messed up. It's hard to believe what happened. Too bad I've to sleep early for work tomorrow. I'll definitely try to finish the game tomorrow after work. Can't wait to see the ending.


----------



## mcborge (Jan 22, 2017)

Kanan said:


> At first I thought it's a Sovereign, but it's too small. The Warp gondles kinda remind me of it.


I kinda based the design on the USS Franklin from star trek beyond.


----------



## Kanan (Jan 22, 2017)

mcborge said:


> I kinda based the design on the USS Franklin from star trek beyond.


Always nice to see a fellow trekkie. I hope the new show will be amazing.


----------



## mcborge (Jan 22, 2017)

Kanan said:


> Always nice to see a fellow trekkie. I hope the new show will be amazing.


Thanks, yeah i hope the new show lives up to expectations too, Can't wait.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 22, 2017)

Finished Grey Goo.  I liked it but the Goo faction is definitely my least favorite because of the lack of defenses and having to be spread out all over the map.

Probably going to be playing Starbound, Stardew Valley, or Banished in the near future.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 22, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Finished Grey Goo.  I liked it but the Goo faction is definitely my least favorite because of the lack of defenses and having to be spread out all over the map.
> 
> Probably going to be playing Starbound, Stardew Valley, or Banished in the near future.



I enjoyed GG as well. Overall a lotta unexpected RTS fun. I haven't played it since I wrapped up the campaign...but I should go back because they've added quite a bit. 

Speaking of Stardew Valley and Banished...have you looked into *Rimworld*? If not you totally should...and the last update gave the game spherical maps. So think Dwarf Fortress with graphics and a fairly decent GUI, with PA-style spherical maps...set in a western sci-fi theme that evokes inspiration from Firefly. I actually stay away from this game because I'm afraid it'll consume me. What I did play was pretty damn good. Though at the time I was in more of an RTS combat mood than I was for a sim like this. But I do know that sometime soon, I will get into this...and probably lose all track of time. 

I've recently been playing a newly released indie gem of a space 4X that copies a couple things I normally dislike....Turn-based game play and combat. But it plays so well and really suits my needs right now more so than Distant Worlds Universe or Stellaris are ATM.

That game is *Stars in Shadow*. Its very fun, simple graphics-wise, easy to get into, and enjoyable to manage and work through!! If you need a more casual 4X space game...or really loved Moo but need something fresh. This might be it. There's a lot of things this game does right, and its focus on the tactical turn-based combat is entertaining. I like that it didn't try to go overboard with its ideas or execution, but rather took a path less traveled in the current 4X release arena, be it AAA or indie. Due to graphical design it runs on about any system after 2010 too. It'll be an excellent game while I'm traveling for work.

For a more casual gamer that's gotta stop frequently for various reasons, this game has been a treat. It doesn't replace DWU or Stellaris, but those games require a level of focus, attention and involvement that can feel like a burden at times...SiS feels simpler, easier and more fun...because it is on the first two and is for me on the last one.

I've also found and tried out epic Star Wars mods for Sins Rebellion and Stellaris. But I'm hesitant to get any further into Stellaris until the next series of changes and patches come out...I keep feeling put off by it because I know its constantly changing and sometimes in major ways. Its a good thing...but I don't play enough to want to.continually adjust. Though I gotta say I should've loaded these mods sooner...I've had some fun stomping around as the empire and rebellion in the Sins mods.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 22, 2017)

I just wishlisted Rimworld.  Saw @Mussels play it a few times and was intrigued.  Might as well get it when it goes on sale.


----------



## Disparia (Jan 22, 2017)

Final Fantasy V 2015 PC release. The only other release I've played is in Final Fantasy Anthology for the PS1, where FF V is completely overshadowed by FF VI. Steam sale made it cheap enough to give a second chance though.

Someone is really pumped about leveling his piano skills:


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 22, 2017)

mcborge said:


> I kinda based the design on the USS Franklin from star trek beyond.



Very nice!

To me, the Franklin looked to be a recent follow on to the first Enterprise (NX-01), and thus very old.


----------



## hat (Jan 22, 2017)

7 days to die... shit just got real. For the first time, I was legit overwhelmed during a horde night and got rekt. Ferals, cops, football players and dogs were abundant. The corpses of the lesser zombies littered my... er... porch, making it difficult to move. I've taken to wearing heavier armor now, and I'm not bothering with silly first aid bandages anymore. I've gone straight to medkits. I'm also trying to improve my health as best I can... I got my farm going. I'm cranking out potatoes, corn and cotton. Potatoes and corn for meat stew, corn and cotton for grain alcohol and bandages for medkits. Unfortunately, one requirement of medkits are blood bags... which I usually fill up myself. You can only make two at a time or you lose wellness and tons of health. Still, I don't intend to get hurt enough for blood bags to be a problem.


----------



## mcborge (Jan 22, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> Very nice!
> 
> To me, the Franklin looked to be a recent follow on to the first Enterprise (NX-01), and thus very old.


A lot of people thought the Franklin was an NX class in the preview trailers prior to the films release when we got a better look at it, but the Franklin seems to be a fair bit smaller then the NX-01. I agree though, it does share a strong resemblance with it.


----------



## EzioAs (Jan 23, 2017)

@FordGT90Concept out of curiosity, how many hours did you take to finish Grey Goo? Did you have to retry any mission?

@Jizzler I love FF V, though I only played the Advance version release for the GBA. It's sad that it's overshadowed by FF IV and FF VI maybe because it's story is less deep compared to the two but I always thought it was a good game and had a much more interesting system (ie. the job system) compared to FF IV. The in-game musics are awesome too. What is weird though, is why is the game (also III, IV and VI) region-locked on Steam? It doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 23, 2017)

EzioAs said:


> @FordGT90Concept out of curiosity, how many hours did you take to finish Grey Goo? Did you have to retry any mission?


Steam logged 18 hours but I'd guess at least five of that was minimized.

I think I retried two missions: one was because I didn't have a clue what I was doing, second because it was genuinely challenging on easy (second from last campaign mission).


----------



## purplekaycee (Jan 23, 2017)

Mad max
Dark souls 3
Mafia lll


----------



## EzioAs (Jan 23, 2017)

...*Life is Strange* indeed...

Beat the game, all kinds of emotions are swirling around in me. If I were ever to replay this game again, I would probably still make the same decisions except for the last one. Although, I could just look up what the result of the other choice on YouTube. I'll probably just do that instead.

Now, back to *NBA 2K17*. Hopefully I'll be able to finish the season and playoff before mid February.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jan 24, 2017)

Some mindless mayhem and fun.. ignore the dumbass video's FPS issues, it's YouTube, FPS in game has no rubber banding but it does in the uploaded video.. odd.


----------



## Frick (Jan 24, 2017)

Rimworld looks insanely interesting, but I don't like the entire early access thing. To me that is just eternal beta testing, which is fine in the case of Dwarf Fortress, but I don't want to spend close to €30 on being a beta tester for a beta that will never stoo being a beta.


----------



## Cvrk (Jan 24, 2017)

EzioAs said:


> ...*Life is Strange* indeed...
> 
> Beat the game, all kinds of emotions are swirling around in me. If I were ever to replay this game again, I would probably still make the same decisions except for the last one. Although, I could just look up what the result of the other choice on YouTube. I'll probably just do that instead.



Never got passed the tutorial, or whatever was that.... the nasty girls where blocking the entrance to my dorm building. I had the option to spray them with water, or talk to them etc... Never got passed that part. did not know what to do ....that was like the first 15 minutes of gameplay.

Anyways , so many games but i don't know what to play! I need something. Dishonored 2 would be nice, but Jesus that is expensive !! Maybe i'll play Dishonored 1 again ? NAH!
I remember playing the fist part of the game until i get back-stabbed by my friend or whatever... and then the story got weird really fast. I played up until the end ,never finished it . I lost my patience.
Looking at the list of games AAA titles that will come out in 2017. WAW! There is nothing out there . Mass Effect Andromeda(in december maybe when they drop the price tag) and that's it for me )
I can see it now... MA Andromeda game of the year. Bioware knew what they were doing launching the game in 2017 - no competition. They would have lost the battle against Overwatch in 2016.


----------



## Frick (Jan 25, 2017)

Grey Goo for €6.99, Stronghold Crusader 2 and Homeworld Remastered Collection in a $10 Humble Bundle... Lots of strategy for me in the forseeble future.


----------



## Komshija (Jan 25, 2017)

I'm in the stone age, killing neanderthal-looking cave-people and various beasts, sometimes with the help of my favorite beasts - jaguar and black cave lion. 
Far Cry Primal.


----------



## EzioAs (Jan 25, 2017)

Forget Primal, I haven't even bought Far Cry 4 yet. It's crazy to think that a game released more than 2 years ago is still pretty expensive. FC3 base price drops significantly pretty early, IIRC.


----------



## Komshija (Jan 25, 2017)

I bought Far Cry 4 for 300 kn (40€) on a discount somewhere in june 2016 and practically finished the game two weeks ago. It's a good game with certain glitches like purple textures on trees where they meet sky ...  But yes, it's fairly expensive for a not so recent game.

The good thing about the whole FC serial (I played & finished 1, 3, 4 and am playing Primal) is that they are not one of those games that you'll finish in two or three weeks after 10 hours of playtime.


----------



## EzioAs (Jan 25, 2017)

Please tell me that price is at least for the Gold Edition/including Season Pass cause otherwise, it seems a bit to steep for just the base game.


----------



## Komshija (Jan 25, 2017)

It is just a base game. Otherwise, the "regular" price over here is 449 kn (60€). That's Croatia, where technical stuff, including software, and cars are far more expensive than in any other country on the planet.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jan 26, 2017)

Finished it yesterday (PC)


----------



## hat (Jan 26, 2017)

I noticed something about the performance issues with 7 days to die. I got curious and loaded up gpuz to see what was going on during the game. To my surprise, even though the FPS was below 60, the card performance was capped due to utilization. I then noticed the vram (2GB) was pretty much saturated. I did a quick and dirty OC to 1700MHz and the game appears to perform better now. Gonna push the vram to whatever I can get it to now...

I noticed GPU Boost doesn't affect the vram... at least not on the earlier cards. I've long considered gpu oc more or less irrelevant with the introduction of GPU Boost, but... it doesn't touch the vram, so my manual overclocking is still relevant, it seems!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 26, 2017)

Delver lolz


----------



## Beastie (Jan 26, 2017)

Finished Dirt Rally masters at total difficulty. TBH it was won in the early stages when I couldn't win but drove like a psycho anyway, so that was fun.

Back to project cars LMP1 this season.


----------



## Kanan (Jan 27, 2017)

hat said:


> I noticed something about the performance issues with 7 days to die. I got curious and loaded up gpuz to see what was going on during the game. To my surprise, even though the FPS was below 60, the card performance was capped due to utilization. I then noticed the vram (2GB) was pretty much saturated. I did a quick and dirty OC to 1700MHz and the game appears to perform better now. Gonna push the vram to whatever I can get it to now...
> 
> I noticed GPU Boost doesn't affect the vram... at least not on the earlier cards. I've long considered gpu oc more or less irrelevant with the introduction of GPU Boost, but... it doesn't touch the vram, so my manual overclocking is still relevant, it seems!


Well GPU Boost only Boosts to a set amount anyway, so overclocking is still useful. My GPU would only boost to about 1000-1050 MHz, with the overclocking it's doing 1150-1219 MHz.


----------



## HossHuge (Jan 27, 2017)

I've been playing L.A. Noire.  I must be the worst cop in history.  I don't see how you're supposed to pick up hints from staring at their face.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 27, 2017)

HossHuge said:


> I've been playing L.A. Noire.  I must be the worst cop in history.  I don't see how you're supposed to pick up hints from staring at their face.


Play connect the dots with their pimples and find the answer.


----------



## hat (Jan 27, 2017)

Playing the gpu overclocking game now.  Scanning for errors with occt. Trying to find the max spot for the vram. I picked a high value, and drop down 100mhz as soon as I see an error.  7500mhz looked good but did produce errors, though much more slowly than higher values... hopefully I get a good speed out of this thing and improve my gaming performance a bit.

OCCT 40 minutes without an error at these settings


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 27, 2017)

Playing Stardew Valley.  I don't get why people say it is "like" Harvest Moon when it is effectively a Harvest Moon clone.  The only major difference I've seen so far is that Stardew Valley has combat in the mines instead of trapped boulders (positive or negative buffs on breaking them).  Like Harvest Moon, game gets very dull and repetitive quickly.  Luckily, I'm heavily drugged and will remain so for over a week so I'll actually be able to stick to Stardew Valley and maybe actually see some end-game content.  I never could stick to any Harvest Moon game for more than 10 hours but I never played them medicated either.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 27, 2017)

Resident Evil 7, SWAT 4, Overwatch, Rocket League



HossHuge said:


> I've been playing L.A. Noire.  I must be the worst cop in history.  I don't see how you're supposed to pick up hints from staring at their face.



the motion capture Team Bondi did was expensive but super awesome!


----------



## Recon-UK (Jan 27, 2017)

LOL damn this was some serious fun... get's rough when you bump the bots above masterful though, 14 of them on one map is disastrous lol.


----------



## HossHuge (Jan 28, 2017)

BumbleBee said:


> the motion capture Team Bondi did was expensive but super awesome!



How you are supposed to tell if the person is lying or not is frustrating.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 28, 2017)

HossHuge said:


> How you are supposed to tell if the person is lying or not is frustrating.



*shrug* it's been 3-4 years since I last played it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 28, 2017)

HossHuge said:


> How you are supposed to tell if the person is lying or not is frustrating.


Use a guide.  After you use a guide for a while, you'll start to..._get it_...and won't rely on it so heavily anymore.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 28, 2017)

oh well... been playing SWTOR latest extension ... i've remembered i had an account, when i did find back my key authenticator box tugged between some other DVD boxes ...

heck ... so much changed but still fun ... nonetheless i forgot i was on the wrong side of the servers ... and my char were split between 2 french server ... (friend shift and no server transfer at the time  ), well that's not an issue with the legacy unlock i can share any cartel item i won in the past between any char in any server ... tho...

my favorite outfit being incomplete (missing belt gloves and boots) it's not registered in Legacy collection unlock ...  drat and double drat! (oh btw ... ironically 2 of my republic char are true sith race .... just for fun ... that got me some comment back in the days ... )

naaahhh lets see the end story ...
 
ok, i get it ... Vaylin does not like me bohoo ... oh well her brother and mother help me flawlessly to get rid of her ... or so i thought... then the last chapter ... in ... my character's mind ... hurk ... even for a Story mode that fight is horrendously hard.

mmhhh need to gear up, the last chapter can wait ... ohhh Star Fortress Arc ... interesting
nonetheless ... Lana Beniko almost make up for the missing Jaesa Willsaam ... or not ...


good point the game give you a mean to get back your originals companion... i couldn't bare it to miss Jaesa Wilésaam

gearing up is all a matter of credit ...armoring, mods, hilts, soph if using adaptive gear .... all are "player made" for the more advanced (opposed to generic sold by npc vendors only up to 65)
 
good point, credit farming was made easier and less boring ... so i could get some cartel shinnies without spending any real $$$

YES that's more like it!


----------



## natr0n (Jan 29, 2017)

Mostly emulators. No feeling like upscaling an older game with HDR shaders and such.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 30, 2017)

funny one is funny ... doing some "asset recruitment" i missed during the story ...

don't mess with the Jawa ... specially when they have weapons ...
 
rofl i just noticed on the second pics ... the Jawa with the Vibro-Sword is priceless 


and finally going dark-side ... i tended to remain neutral (Swiss syndrome? eh? ) well ... blackened eye contour yellow-orange'ish iris ... pale and veiny complexion? it seems the Sith have rather geekish traits ... 

without corruption on and with


----------



## Disparia (Jan 31, 2017)

EzioAs said:


> @Jizzler I love FF V, though I only played the Advance version release for the GBA. It's sad that it's overshadowed by FF IV and FF VI maybe because it's story is less deep compared to the two but I always thought it was a good game and had a much more interesting system (ie. the job system) compared to FF IV. The in-game musics are awesome too. What is weird though, is why is the game (also III, IV and VI) region-locked on Steam? It doesn't make any sense to me.



Oh, you probably had a better first experience than I did.

When Anthology (V + VI) came out VI was already a huge classic and came with bonus content such as FMV cut-scenes, artwork, etc. The biggest thing about V was that it was translated. That's cool and all, it allowed many in NA to play this game for the first time but VI had a bigger release and following. On top of that, the ports did not play very smoothly on the PlayStation so that dulled the reception.

Also, FF Tactics had been out for a year and became one of my favorite games to play. For those who haven't played, Tactics is the Final Fantasy after V to use a job-system. Besides the benefits of being a native PlayStation game, it also has an amazing story, music, and more.

With all of that said, this time around I'm having a much better experience with the PC port (which Wikipedia tells me is based on the Android port).


----------



## EzioAs (Jan 31, 2017)

@Jizzler  I'm definitely going to play FF Tactics this year. I have it for the PSP. Just need to beat some other games first before I come to it. Hopefully won't be too long.


----------



## hat (Feb 3, 2017)

I built this in 7 days to die... I call it "Hypothermia Tower". The idea is to cause myself to freeze (with a combination of extreme elevation and being in the water), which causes my character to be hungry. As I get hungry, I can spam wellness increasing foods...


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Feb 3, 2017)

HI, playing some Fallout 4 with texture mods , Started playing with a friend Conan Exiles and Warhammer 40000 Verminthide .


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 3, 2017)

playing early access Conan Exiles, survival games arent really my thing but i figured i'd give this a shot as its more visually appealing then minecraft


----------



## Kanan (Feb 3, 2017)

Still playing NFS: No Limits on mobile.

If you're curious, here's a video of me playing it:


----------



## hat (Feb 4, 2017)

Just after midnight at La Tour Hypothermie. That... white circular pattern is the still visible sunlight way up here.


----------



## EzioAs (Feb 5, 2017)

Still playing *NBA 2K17* here. Only the Conference Finals and the NBA Finals games left. Should be done in a 3-4 days.



Spoiler: NBA 2K17











Meanwhile, I'm also spending some time on *Raptor: Call of the Shadows*. I love this game. Used to play it when I was a kid. I've just finished the Bravo Sector.



Spoiler: Raptor


----------



## ASOT (Feb 5, 2017)

My playlist games


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 5, 2017)

ASOT said:


> My playlist games
> 
> View attachment 83771


Awesome wallpaper, too!


----------



## ASOT (Feb 5, 2017)

@rtwjunkie Ty i have slideshow on W10 about 20 Gb of then,nature,girls,cars,porn ))))


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 5, 2017)

ASOT said:


> @rtwjunkie Ty i have slideshow on W10 about 20 Gb of then,nature,girls,cars,porn ))))



And what? Not sharing?


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 5, 2017)

Is the new Resident Evil 7 any good? This might be the first time I'm interested in it coz it's now a FPS game.

Btw, any info on what the DLC's will be? New "missions" or just some useless addons like stupid hats or something? So I know if it's worth buying deluxe one which includes it all...


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Feb 6, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> Is the new Resident Evil 7 any good? This might be the first time I'm interested in it coz it's now a FPS game.
> 
> Btw, any info on what the DLC's will be? New "missions" or just some useless addons like stupid hats or something? So I know if it's worth buying deluxe one which includes it all...



It's only a Resident Evil by the name XD .


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 6, 2017)

Capitan Harlock said:


> It's only a Resident Evil by the name XD .



I don't mind that because the old games were kinda rubbish. At least on PC. I'm just wondering if the new one is any good in terms of general game standards. I'd like to play slower and more atmospheric zombie game than Left 4 Dead...


----------



## denixius (Feb 6, 2017)

I've upgraded my graphic card and now I realized that snowing in Star Wars Battlefront.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 6, 2017)

Capitan Harlock said:


> It's only a Resident Evil by the name XD .



Other than first person, this is supposed to be a return to the best things about RE. It's been billed as being what RE4 was.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 7, 2017)

Finished Mirror's Edge Catalyst. That was AWESOME.

I really can't say anything else, IIRC I've praised it already, but it just gets better the closer you get to the end. Absolutely has replay value!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 7, 2017)

wolfaust said:


> I've upgraded my graphic card and now I realized that snowing in Star Wars Battlefront.


ahahaha thanks for that one  

still on SWTOR ... 250% XP and command point boost from 07.02 till 10.03  ... wooohooo time to raise up the other char ... 

the end of chapter 1 on bounty hunter is awesome ... Mandalorian? HECK YEAH!

 
a non cartel armor set (mix'match of "bound to legacy" items found in lvl 70 crates you get on heroic missions  )

climbing up a mountain on Hoth? almost feel at home ... and ... well it's snowing ... Hoth? not so hot!  
  

finding an elite Wampa? ohhhhh déja vu feeling ... but in a movie and in a cave not on a mountain 
  

full lightside empire char ... thanks Mako ... (could not suffer to disapoint lil' Mako with dark side actions  )


----------



## Kursah (Feb 8, 2017)

Still in 4X mode. Sins of a Solar Empire with Star Wars mods is truly fun, but after a couple of rounds I gotta find something else because some of the pacing for research and expansion just doesn't keep me involved. The combat and laserplay is entertaining...I can't wait for Sins 2 on the Oxygen engine that powers Ashes of the Singularity (not confirmed...but one can hope).

I decided to put that down as I've been having a lotta fun with *Stars in Shadow*. It is such a fun casual 4X with some Masters of Orion 2 inspiration, comic book graphics, simple gameplay that does have some depth to it. But this game is about the tactical turn-based combat. Something I usually avoid because I'm a real-time kinda guy. This game really nails making TBS fun, and is something I can hop on my gaming rig play it, then hop on my old laptop, load the sync'd save and play a few more turns. Build up my empire, get that next research, see if I am going to get a new ally or enemy with that ship flying right at one of my planets where I happen to have a half dozen ships waiting for whatever is coming their way. Some damn good fun, a game you can play while doing other things, and a great 4X introductory game IMHO. Something I'm going to use to introduce my boys to the genre. I'll use it like I used SupCom 2 and Tiberian Sun to introduce them to RTS. The devs are patching this title, though I really haven't ran into many issues, but there are some minor things that still need adjusted or added yet. The experience is fun, clean, genuine. I really can't say enough good about this title...if you're a strategy fan or a 4X fan, or both...or neither...you owe it to yourself to take a look at this one. Every aspect from planet colonization to research to combat to diplomacy are all well implemented and fun to be involved in. I never feel overloaded by this game, but I do feel a challenge when cranking up the difficulty. Tons of fun!

But when I want some more depth, especially in my combat...those times when Stellaris won't do with its very "meh-tastic" combat...Sins is okay but you want something more tactical...and Distant Worlds: Universe is more work to build up your empire to get that far than I have patience for...I have decided to re-install and get back into *Sword of the Stars Complete Collection. *This is a game I gave a shot years ago, and while it was fun...it wasn't quite what I wanted back then. I think Sins Rebellion was though...so kinda funny how they're trading spots now. 

Anyways, I forgot what a gem SotS is, and the real time tactical combat is quite good once you get the hang of it. I like the modular ship design, the research, the simple planet management works for me but I do appreciate the economy and population sliders, I appreciate the pleasant and informative UI. Sure there's some other things I'd like to change like adding WASD controls and spacebar for next turn, but they're not deal breakers. Also this game runs damn good on all my rigs from top to the bottom which is great. The graphics aren't great zoomed way in, but are plenty serviceable zoomed out. There's also plenty of information to be had with a key press or mouse click depending on your needs. There is a lot more thought and management that needs to happen here than with SiS...but still things happen so much faster than Stellaris and DW:U. Not that either of those games suck, I have more hours in either than I do SotS...for now...

I have really come to enjoy how this game works...and I'm a combat/war guy so I don't need to win via diplomacy or economy. If I do want to, I'll go play DW:U. But considering this is now an 11 year-old game, I am hugely impressed and very happy that it is in my collection. My boys like to watch the battles and once I have researched the right tech and designed the right ships, being able to set my fleet formations...they love getting involved with that! 

With that said, I also installed *Swords of the Stars 2 Enhanced Edition*, we all know that game started out bad, and ended up having Paradox dropping funding for the title's development and thus Kerberos stopped patching the game...but it looks and plays pretty well...albeit quite different from SotS 1. I haven't played much, but am looking forward to the combat aspect of the game and hopefully I can keep the game from the late-game performance degradation so many have commented about, but some seem to luck out on. We shall see...for now...I'm sticking to the first title and am going to enjoy it for a while...or try to!


----------



## EzioAs (Feb 8, 2017)

And for the the first time in forever, the Toronto Raptors take home the NBA Championship title. Finally beat *NBA 2K17*. Took me probably about 100 hours (as with previous NBA 2K games). I tried to finished it much early because I don't want to have something just waiting to be finished when I'm playing other games. I may play the game once in a while but not to complete the second season.






Add *Raptor: Call of the Shadows* to the list of games I've beat tonight. Not a super difficult or super long game, but it's still fun nonetheless.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Feb 9, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> Other than first person, this is supposed to be a return to the best things about RE. It's been billed as being what RE4 was.



I know what you mean but the protagonist is a no one that does what in horror b movie happends then you get something called re7 that to me seems like resident evil encounter condemned.
There is nothing that let you recall resident evil and the RE series and i'm not talking about the action ones that are funny to play in coop but the good ones where on ps2 with coop but they didn't think about reboot them on pc with the original camera .

For what i have seen is a good game but is not a RE is a new root for restart but not the real key to bring back the saga .


----------



## Guitar (Feb 9, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> I don't mind that because the old games were kinda rubbish. At least on PC. I'm just wondering if the new one is any good in terms of general game standards. I'd like to play slower and more atmospheric zombie game than Left 4 Dead...



That's what it seems like - slower and atmospheric, but of course L4D is an apples to oranges comparison.

I've been playing Rocket League and CS:GO as usual. Started picking up some more L4D2, and have been playing Conan Exiles since I bought it a few days ago.


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 9, 2017)

I've bought RE7 2 days ago. Wanted to watch Angry Joe's review, but was afraid it would spoil it too much. So, I just took a plunge anyway. Steam reviewsare positive so that's a good sign. Plus, I got it quite cheaper...


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 9, 2017)

Still playing BDO, but Insurgency added some silly anticheat stuff (BattlEye), so now I gotta find some other shootem to keep me distracted....


----------



## dcf-joe (Feb 10, 2017)

Some of my favorite recent CS:GO matches.

I deranked down to Nova 2 this match, but I think I did well. I am player Cringeworthy. The top scorer on their team was actually a MG1 and he scored 105 points that match!!!






Ranked back up to Nova 3 this match. Everyone this match was in the same rank area as well. I just played very well this match.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 10, 2017)

Still playing Stardew Valley mostly because it's about all I can handle yet.  Interrupted it with a brief game of Terraria and maybe Starbound soon.

Edit: Two weeks until I'm off the meds can go back to normal.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Feb 10, 2017)

Returned to Warframe after a few months of hiatus. missing out >2GB of content update is kinda bad for my standard... Time to hit the training room & re-polish my skills as a Tenno. =D


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 10, 2017)

Currently playing Tales of Berseria and its an improvement over Zestiria in terms of more likeable characters and combat been improved too. Will be playing and attempting to plat Resident evil 7 after completing my first playthrough of tales or start Nioh..


----------



## EzioAs (Feb 10, 2017)

The limbless hero is back!!






Apparently, I'm going to spend a bit more time than expected to beat *Rayman Legends*. The levels are much shorter and slightly "easier" than Rayman Origins but, boy there's a lot of levels, unlockables, challenges. It's still a fun game though, they even bring back some of the old level from Rayman Origins along with the soundtracks. I'll tell you guys this, the soundtracks in both of these games are awesome, and some of them just gets your adrenaline pumping.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 10, 2017)

let's say i needed a little change...

mostly mobile ... but some strange things crossed my mind each time ...

Exiles: Zero ... looks like SW smell like SW quack like a ... wait, what? anyway ... coincidences are too coincidental to be coincidences ... the icon from the game looks like a Cyborg from SWTOR and the 2nd pics you get a "speeder run on Tatooine" vibe ... not that it's a bad thing...
  

and then trying something similar but different from PanzerWaltz ... Armor Blitz, i did the early access from it ... quite fun,  yet ... not what i was seeking ... Smash The Battle? well i have it on STEAM and now on Mobile main difference? well the mobile version is heavily clothed ... (unnecessary censorship thought ... it defeat the main idea behind the "security suits being compact hence too small for the protagonist"  ) still fun and a good time killer
 

oh well still not there ... hmmm oh maybe that one ...




ANNND CRAP! i got drawn to SW again ... oh well i might also try to finish KOTET later ...


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Feb 10, 2017)

Playing the For Honor beta with friends and Phoning Home.


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 11, 2017)

Started playing Resident Evil 7 and it's a mixed thing. Mostly from performance perspective. Walking outside and few rooms into the house, super smooth. Now I'm in some tiny basement room and the mouse is lagging around like I have a triple V-Sync enabled, not just once. It's horrendous, you move the mouse and the screen drags around sluggish as hell. And that idiotic 90° FOV. If I haven't bought it outside of Steam, I'd most likely refund it. And I haven't even got to the actual gameplay mechanics, just because of garbage performance. I know GTX 980 is not a hot stuff anymore, but I've seen older games look better and run faster than this. I mean, this game is indoors where ANY game should be flying like crazy at 100 fps. And yet it feels like it's 25 or 20 at best. You got to be an expert to achieve that.


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 11, 2017)

Holy poop on me.... How did I miss this?  I'll be playing this over the next few weeks, I believe....

http://www.moddb.com/mods/call-of-chernobyl



Spoiler



The long awaited patch for Call of Chernobyl is finally here. The mod has seen a tremendous amount of growth and change since 1.3.2; we have been working hard this year to bring the stalker community this new content in the form of the 1.4 update. This patch contains so many changes it would be rather difficult to go through that list here but below is a brief overview.





*1.4.12* [Full Release]




*1.4.22* [PATCH]



*Leaderboard and PDA Statistics*




One of the first things to notice when firing up 1.4 are the changes to the PDA statistics screen. Many new stats are tracked and a portion of screen real estate is now dedicated to the top 100 leaderboard. Climb to the top of the leaderboard by increasing rank in-game and by being the stalker you were always meant to be. Hovering the cursor over other stalkers in the list may bring up their statistics but only after they have been encountered on the same map. Not only has the statistics screen seen an overhaul, but a new array of achievements have been added.

*Character Creation and Game Modes*






It's now possible to select from a broad array of faction-specific starting location. Additionally, the ability to select a character portrait has been added alongside a new game option to display a portrait that closely matches the equipped outfit. If you thought that was all, we added an optional story mode feature which can be toggled during character creation. It has a light dialog-driven focus and includes multiple endings. The task starts with a simple puzzle to find Doc and takes you on a journey throughout many of the game levels to discover the mysteries of the Zone.

*A-Life changes*






Underground labs have been populated with all sorts of creatures. Now mutants can only be found during specific times of the day depending on their behavior type. Night predators like Chimeras, cats and snorks can now only be seen at night. Day time mutants like boar and flesh can only be seen during the day. However, these mutants can always be found in underground labs or during tasks regardless of time of day. Offline A-Life is now much more active and more willing to travel to far off levels. A new game options allows the player to control the population of the Zone, by reducing or increase stalker or mutant spawns based on a multiplier. Online exclusion radius is a feature added to gameplay options that blocks A-Life spawning in the player's immediate area and can be adjusted or disabled.

*Gameplay changes*






Artefacts can now degrade when their abilities and bonuses are activated. Degradation decreases the overall impact of both the bonuses and negative effects. Degradation is communicated in-game through the new _Efficiency_ stat. Degradation promotes further artefact hunting and accumulation. In some cases stashing artefacts might be a wiser decision over cashing them in. Having the best artefacts no longer is the end of the line for artefact hunting. Artefact bonuses have been slightly boosted to help balance this feature. I would have liked to make protection artefacts give huge boosts to damage types and give them high degradation rates, but since this feature is optional that can't occur. Perhaps addons will expand on this idea further.

Now it's possible to visually equip knives, binoculars and grenades directly in the inventory menu. The non-slottable equippable items will be highlighted and will allow the ability to equip/unequip them via the context menu. This feature should open up new addon possibilities like tiered binoculars or new melee weapons.

New base defense events have been added to the game. During late night and early hours of the morning in several faction-specific bases, there is a chance swarms of mutants will attack a base. Furthermore, emissions sometimes cause zombified stalkers and mutants to swarm the bunker leaving it up to you to stop them, optionally with the help of a stationary machine gun on top of the bunker.

The arena has returned to Rostok. It is now possible to compete in two different arena types, the one everyone is familiar with from Shadow of Chernobyl and a cut version that exists in build 2571. Compete to win cash rewards as well as notoriety.

Equipment upgrade display has had an overhaul. The display bonuses are now more accurate and based on the real mathematical formulas. This gives a much better sense of what an upgrade is actually going to do. Cut outfit protections, strike and explosion protections have be restored and have been included in many of the existing upgrades.

You can now change FOV and Hud FOV directly from game options via a slider instead of using developer console. A slider for Grass Render Distance is now available in the advanced video options.

_For a full list of changes, see the changelog_

*Happy Anniversary Call of Chernobyl!*
It's one year since we released Call of Chernobyl publicly as version 1.2. Thanks guys for all the support and making Call of Chernobyl one of the best mods for Call of Pripyat!


S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Chernobyl. It's a Stalker CoP full conversion mod....


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 11, 2017)

As it turns out, my GPU was downclocking for no reason, resulting in sluggish movement. Reloading game into same segment and it was butter smooth. Ugh.


----------



## EzioAs (Feb 11, 2017)

Whoa, this level is amazing!! I can't stop grinning like an idiot once the music starts playing. Kinda reminds me when Long Tall Sally started playing in FC: Blood Dragon. The Rayman dev team sure knows how to integrate great music into the game.






Apparently there's going to be more similar levels later. Can't wait to play them.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Feb 12, 2017)

Now playing Warframe for now. Got some nice Ayatan Sculpture in which I have no intentions of converting them into Endo. Seeing them moving is a nice sight for my somewhat empty ship.


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 12, 2017)

Back and fourth between Dark Souls PTD edition and Borderlands.  Once I get tired of getting my rear kicked in Dark Souls I head on over to Borderlands to vent my frustration on some poor mutants.


----------



## BiggieShady (Feb 12, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> As it turns out, my GPU was downclocking for no reason, resulting in sluggish movement. Reloading game into same segment and it was butter smooth. Ugh.


Last time downclocking for no reason happened to me was in fermi days and it was driver's fault ... unless your gpu oc is unstable maybe try the latest hotfix driver https://www.techpowerup.com/download/nvidia-geforce-graphics-drivers/
Just bought the game yesterday, haven't had time to play it yet


----------



## basco (Feb 12, 2017)

playing mass effect 2 gratis on origin


----------



## Mussels (Feb 12, 2017)

battlefield bad company 2.

found a legal master server emulator that works on my old retail copy, spread the IP around to friends and we've been having online LAN parties.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 12, 2017)

Finally peeled myself away from Stardew Valley (seriously bad for my health, OCD pseudo-addiction that was).  Playing The Crew.


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 12, 2017)

I don't know anymore whats' causing idiotic Resident Evil 7 lagging and stuttering. When it works, it's super smooth with everything maxed, but when i decides to lag, it just runs like a massive turd. GPU clocks seem to be consistent now and yet it runs like garbage. One was especially peculiar because it was working fine and after I reloaded the game, it was running horrendously.


----------



## BiggieShady (Feb 12, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> I don't know anymore whats' causing idiotic Resident Evil 7 lagging and stuttering. When it works, it's super smooth with everything maxed, but when i decides to lag, it just runs like a massive turd. GPU clocks seem to be consistent now and yet it runs like garbage. One was especially peculiar because it was working fine and after I reloaded the game, it was running horrendously.


At Guru3D review they say it's shadow cache setting:


> ... going to a 4GB card with shadow cache enabled brings in issues, stutters and game perf differences as shown in the FCAT results.


http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/resident_evil_7_pc_graphics_performance_benchmark_review,9.html


> _If you have an up-to 4 GB graphics card, please turn it off._
> _However if you have a 6GB or 8GB card, leave the shadow cache activated. _


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 12, 2017)

Yeah, well, I haven't read any reviews of it, because they spoil the games.  Also I don't read performance reviews because I know games should just fly like crazy at 1080p on my system.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 13, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> ANNND CRAP! i got drawn to SW again ... oh well i might also try to finish KOTET later ...


indeed ... i got... 

oh well finishing KoTFE storyline on my Jedi Shadow and getting a shot at [H2+] Star Fortress in solo (well not so solo my companion is awesome at healing ) 

   

fun end fight, very hectic very rewarding ... (yet, even at lvl 70 it's challenging ... )
 

and since i decided to go for Tatooine fortress ... i got myself a new companion, and that one has to be the cutest i've ever seen  her way of talking is just awesome.

"Deadeyes" Leyta
 
well ok ... maybe not the cutest for everybody's taste but for me ... yep pretty much, i find Selonians quite ... fluffy 


bonus for the end ... beside the Iokath giant droid ... there is some other "big" opponent ... and that one is a Classic of the SW universe


----------



## purplekaycee (Feb 13, 2017)

Dark souls 3
Getting killed too often
Can't get around killing the first boss.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Feb 13, 2017)

purplekaycee said:


> Dark souls 3
> Getting killed too often
> Can't get around killing the first boss.



If you need company ask freely XD 

Gundir is not so hard as you could think , look what he does and find the weakness .


----------



## denixius (Feb 13, 2017)

I was playing Conan Exiles since its release but now I will not play it anymore till official servers are open. Because I witnessed something in the game in an unofficial server that I will not write its name. Admins of some servers are helping their friends with Admin Panel; if you played it you know that they can spawn gear, building parts, materials and etc. And the admin of the server that I played is helped his friends. There are 5 or more friends of him and they attacked us with too many explosive jars. The defense of our base is very sturdy and 1 or 2 explosive jars are can't explode its walls through the inside. But they done this. I don't know how they make too many explosive jars. My friend and I are thinking that they get some help from admin because admin is their friend. We know that because they are always in the server and they done so many things very quickly in that server. I'm really  disappointed. And it's ridiculous that Funcom didn't release their official servers still.

Now I'm installing Total War: Warhammer and Star Wars Battlefront again (because I upgraded my computer) and I will play them. I suggest you if you're playing Conan Exiles, know that; not all admins are the same but some of them are egoist they are "self-aggrandizement" (I can't find a term for this ) by killing normal players. Find the best community in this game then play. If you can't find any good server that admin is doing his/her job very well, then play it. So we can't find it. The reason of them server search panel is not working well. So joined the server which is full of players like us. But I guess we made a mistake.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 14, 2017)

*Sniper Elite 4*


----------



## manofthem (Feb 14, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> *Sniper Elite 4*



Very nice, game looks great. Add SE4 to the "to play" list and hopefully I'll get to it before the year is over


----------



## erocker (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm playing For Honor. I enjoyed the open beta and bought it. Glad I did. The single player story mode is great and there are four other classes you can use that weren't in the beta. Oh, and the AI is brutal, which is excellent!


----------



## denixius (Feb 16, 2017)

I said 'You shall not pass!' but they attacked. So, they died one by one.


----------



## purplekaycee (Feb 16, 2017)

Capitan Harlock said:


> If you need company ask freely XD
> 
> Gundir is not so hard as you could think , look what he does and find the weakness .


Been watching YouTube videos of walkthroughs.
I would have to use a spell or something


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Feb 17, 2017)

purplekaycee said:


> Been watching YouTube videos of walkthroughs.
> I would have to use a spell or something


The first boss before firelink is weak to fire so use firebombs if you can in the second fase XD.


----------



## jormungand (Feb 18, 2017)

Playing ABZU... time to relax from BF1 , cant tell the beauty of this game. didnt felt like this since Okami on PS2. great art and design.
Bought a logitech F310 just for playing this...no way it can be played with K&M. Long time since i touched a controller......


----------



## EzioAs (Feb 18, 2017)

I'm still playing Rayman Legends. Saved about 348 (or was it 349?) teensies out of 700, so about 50% into completing the game.

@Drone , where you at? Haven't seen you here in a while.


----------



## Drone (Feb 18, 2017)

EzioAs said:


> I'm still playing Rayman Legends. Saved about 348 (or was it 349?) teensies out of 700, so about 50% into completing the game.
> 
> @Drone , where you at? Haven't seen you here in a while.


Haha I'm here. Just haven't played video games for a while. Lots of work.

I want to replay some of my favorite series but didn't decide yet. It's one of those peaks and troughs when you played a lot of stuff you like and take a break.
I'd love to forget everything about Metroid Trilogy or the Last Story so I could replay them again lol. You know nothing can be compared with the very first impression, that "wow" moment. No matter how good game is the first time is the first time.

I'm planning to play Ico/Shadow of the Colossus but can't find the right mood.


----------



## jormungand (Feb 18, 2017)

Drone said:


> Haha I'm here. Just haven't played video games for a while. Lots of work.
> 
> I want to replay some of my favorite series but didn't decide yet. It's one of those peaks and troughs when you played a lot of stuff you like and take a break.
> I'd love to forget everything about Metroid Trilogy or the Last Story so I could replay them again lol. You know nothing can be compared with the very first impression, that "wow" moment. No matter how good game is the first time is the first time.
> ...


Shadow of the colossus OMG those were good times and games


----------



## EzioAs (Feb 18, 2017)

Drone said:


> Haha I'm here. Just haven't played video games for a while. Lots of work.
> 
> I want to replay some of my favorite series but didn't decide yet. It's one of those peaks and troughs when you played a lot of stuff you like and take a break.
> I'd love to forget everything about Metroid Trilogy or the Last Story so I could replay them again lol. You know nothing can be compared with the very first impression, that "wow" moment. No matter how good game is the first time is the first time.
> ...



If you have a PS4, you might want to try The Last Guardian .


----------



## Drone (Feb 18, 2017)

jormungand said:


> Shadow of the colossus OMG those were good times and games



PS2/GameCube and Wii era is my favorite  MGS, Resident Evil, Kingdom Hearts so many cool games.



EzioAs said:


> If you have a PS4, you might want to try The Last Guardian .


 I wish I had PS4 lol because of Last Guardian and Kingdom Hearts but yeah .. *sings* You Can't Always Get What You Want


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 18, 2017)

Just installed Elder Scrolls Online. Not bad at all, looks lovely, all ultra, runs very nice.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 18, 2017)

Nothing but grindy stuff and DLCs (that I don't have) in The Crew.  Playing Assassin's Creed Rogue right now.  I'm not very far into the game yet but it looks like it is going to keep me busy until the stent comes out.  After that, I suspect _some people_ won't let me play anything other than The Division.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 18, 2017)

tigger said:


> Just installed Elder Scrolls Online. Not bad at all, looks lovely, all ultra, runs very nice.



i hated the static world aspect of it, after playing the previous elder scrolls games it just felt like a  TES skin for a totally different game.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 18, 2017)

Mussels said:


> i hated the static world aspect of it, after playing the previous elder scrolls games it just felt like a  TES skin for a totally different game.



I think i'll still play it for a while, and see how it goes.


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 18, 2017)

Mussels said:


> i hated the static world aspect of it, after playing the previous elder scrolls games it just felt like a  TES skin for a totally different game.


Forums ...broke....  won't let me re-like.. again...more....


----------



## EzioAs (Feb 19, 2017)

Actually. scratch what I just posted earlier. I just beat *Rayman Legends*, well at least the levels that lead to the game credits. The rest of the levels are remixes of the musical level (which I'll be playing. Love these!) and the levels from Rayman Origins (which I'll skip this time since I've played them already). I won't be chasing 100% completion, at least not right now. I'll just revisit the rest of the levels later. I honestly can't recommend this game (and Rayman Origins) enough. If you've at least claimed Rayman Origins when Ubisoft gave it for free a couple months back, it's definitely worth to give it a fair try (although I think Legends is a bit better overall since the levels are shorter).

After I finish the extra musical levels, it'll be time to play Final Fantasy XIII for real.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 19, 2017)

Currently playing Syberia.

The screenshot is at the Barrockstadt wall, had to hand over the Exit Visa to Oscar and got the ticket to Komkolzgrad.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 19, 2017)

EzioAs said:


> Actually. scratch what I just posted earlier. I just beat *Rayman Legends*, well at least the levels that lead to the game credits. The rest of the levels are remixes of the musical level (which I'll be playing. Love these!) and the levels from Rayman Origins (which I'll skip this time since I've played them already). I won't be chasing 100% completion, at least not right now. I'll just revisit the rest of the levels later. I honestly can't recommend this game (and Rayman Origins) enough. If you've at least claimed Rayman Origins when Ubisoft gave it for free a couple months back, it's definitely worth to give it a fair try (although I think Legends is a bit better overall since the levels are shorter).
> 
> After I finish the extra musical levels, it'll be time to play Final Fantasy XIII for real.



We used to have a lot of fun with Rayman: Raving Rabbids. 










I need to check out Raving Rabbids 2 btw lol!....


----------



## hat (Feb 19, 2017)

7 days to die... online. Been frequenting the same server (Rypnet). Meeting other players, seeing what they built and having a sense of community adds a whole new layer of depth to the game.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 19, 2017)

hat said:


> 7 days to die... online. Been frequenting the same server (Rypnet). Meeting other players, seeing what they built and having a sense of community adds a whole new layer of depth to the game.



due to trolling i cant get motived to even try and play that online, but i loved playing it locally with friends. problem i've got is that none of us have good enough internet to actually host it - 9/1Mb DSL cant even handle a single player joining from online.


----------



## hat (Feb 19, 2017)

Mussels said:


> due to trolling i cant get motived to even try and play that online, but i loved playing it locally with friends. problem i've got is that none of us have good enough internet to actually host it - 9/1Mb DSL cant even handle a single player joining from online.



Rypnet is moderated pretty well, but sometimes people still manage to break/steal shit. 95% of the players are decent people, but it's up to you to defend yourself against the 5% assholes. The mods/admins will handle it if something happens, and even replace your stuff, but it's still a hassle. On Rypnet, you can get 3 free land claim blocks per hour, which really helps thwart would-be raiders. There's also a plot system where if anybody who's not on your friends list goes to your plot, they just get teleported out. I find landclaims to work well enough, though.

I had an odd situation where somebody came and placed a single oddly shaped concrete block on top of my goldenrod plants, and destroyed my door and put their own up. Nothing was missing and nothing else was there that I didn't put there, though... I think it might have been somebody sending me a message, in a practical way. "Protect your shit, or somebody will fuck you up"


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 19, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> We used to have a lot of fun with Rayman: Raving Rabbids.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're all fantastic.  Can't stand Rayman games though.



Mussels said:


> 9/1Mb DSL cant even handle a single player joining from online.







They need to clean up their netcode badly.  I thought Space Engineers was bad but that is horrible.

When you do LAN sometime, you should keep an eye on the network load the host has.  I'm curious how much is actually required.

I bought 7 Days to Die forever ago (original Kickstarter backer) but only tried it once.


----------



## Cvrk (Feb 20, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Playing Assassin's Creed Rogue right now.  I'm not very far into the game yet but it looks like it is going to keep me busy until the stent comes out.



Rogue is a good game. _Last AC title i enjoyed_


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 21, 2017)

Finished Sniper Elite 4. Missed a lot of optional objectives, so it gets another playthrough. Also, that means I really enjoyed it!

Right now I have begun Quantum Break (on Steam, not Windows store). So far, looks good! Don't know about gameplay yet.

Edit: Slightly more than an hour so far and, my reaction is: *F#%k Yeah!!!!!!*


----------



## Mussels (Feb 21, 2017)

about to start resident evil 7. only played #5 of the previous games.


----------



## VulkanBros (Feb 21, 2017)

Since when did you become a "*Moderprator*" @Mussels?? (Sounds like my mother,,,)

Else:  *7 Days to Die*


----------



## silentbogo (Feb 21, 2017)

Still gathering cash for GTX1070 to fully enjoy my new monitor.
Meanwhile, replaying old games in 4K.
Forgot how annoying F.E.A.R. 3 can be, especially on Insane difficulty.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 21, 2017)

silentbogo said:


> Still gathering cash for GTX1070 to fully enjoy my new monitor.
> Meanwhile, replaying old games in 4K.
> Forgot how annoying F.E.A.R. 3 can be, especially on Insane difficulty.


 


for teh games that support it, its glorious isnt it?


----------



## silentbogo (Feb 21, 2017)

Mussels said:


> for teh games that support it, its glorious isnt it?


Probably for the ones "properly optimized".
Had problems with some titles. Space Rangers HD (a remastered version of SR1) is all messed up in 4k(assets are too small), and it stutters even in menu (haven't gotten past it).
I should've expected that, given that Elemental Games does not officially exist (and remaining survivors at CHK don't really make anything).

FEAR only  works fine on lower settings in 4K due to excessive blur, I think... But otherwise fine.
If Bioshock Remastered was finally fixed, I would probably sit down for a lengthy session of achievement hunting, but.... meh... still broken.

But! The best one so far was Portal! Definitely looks better in 4K. 
Of course, there are various MOBA/MMO games which should work fine, but it is not a proper environment for sociopath like me.
I don't even like public transportation, cause I might have an urge to tell someone to f$%& off


----------



## Mussels (Feb 21, 2017)

company of heroes works great in 4K, warcraft III (latest patch) works ok in 4K (streched a little), supreme commander works as long as DPI is 149% or lower :/

call of duty 2 works amazing in 4K, of all things


----------



## silentbogo (Feb 21, 2017)

I should definitely try COD games. 

Company of Heroes is a good game, just not my type. My stepdad is a big fan of war games. I think I even bought him a box version of CoH along with some Total War titles.
Need to check.


----------



## denixius (Feb 21, 2017)

silentbogo said:


> I should definitely try COD games.
> 
> Company of Heroes is a good game, just not my type. My stepdad is a big fan of war games. I think I even bought him a box version of CoH along with some Total War titles.
> Need to check.



Then he must try CoH 2 too.


----------



## silentbogo (Feb 21, 2017)

wolfaust said:


> Then he must try CoH 2 too.


I think he has it on Steam


----------



## Mussels (Feb 21, 2017)

i didnt like CoH 2, too much of a purist fanboy of #1


----------



## denixius (Feb 21, 2017)

Mussels said:


> i didnt like CoH 2, too much of a purist fanboy of #1



Yes. First game is good. I'm still loving it to play Omaha Beach mission.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 21, 2017)

Played some Starbound with @Toothless yesterday.  It was a lot of fun.  Game is much improved since last time I played it.


----------



## Kanan (Feb 23, 2017)

Playing CS:GO again after many months, just reached Gold Nova 1 once more. Game's still funny, some new (weapon) sounds and revamped map design here and there, de_Inferno looks really nice now.


----------



## purplekaycee (Feb 24, 2017)

Far cry primal
Doom
Mad max
Dark souls 3


----------



## King Panther (Feb 24, 2017)

Frag Maniac said:


> Been replaying Splinter Cell Blacklist since Game DVR came out. Got wave sets 6-10 and 11-15 made into videos but wouldn't ya know it, jsut when I finally beat the 16-20 wave set on Perfectionist solo, I had a problem with 1/3 of the hardest wave not recording.
> 
> I was so pissed I deleted the rest of the clips from that wave set. All I saved was the score screen.


Ohhh I love this game


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Feb 24, 2017)

Hi, playing with a friend Titan Quest .
Single player i'm playing Berserk and the Band of the Hawk, Mgs V Ground Zero and The Phantom Pain.


----------



## EzioAs (Feb 24, 2017)

I've been spending some time in *Final Fantasy XIII.* The game is somewhat mediocre in the beginning and still not really that good after 5 hours in. All that resource spent on graphics seems wasted because it feels a bit too linear. Feels more like an interactive movie than a game. But, I'll probably complete this. People say it's after the first 30 hours that the game starts to redeem itself


----------



## purplekaycee (Feb 24, 2017)

EzioAs said:


> I've been spending some time in *Final Fantasy XIII.* The game is somewhat mediocre in the beginning and still not really that good after 5 hours in. All that resource spent on graphics seems wasted because it feels a bit too linear. Feels more like an interactive movie than a game. But, I'll probably complete this. People say it's after the first 30 hours that the game starts to redeem itself


Am yet to play any of the final fantasy games.so,can't comment


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Feb 24, 2017)

King Panther said:


> Ohhh I love this game


Yeah I really liked it too. I feel it got a bad rap from all the haters. Most complained that they didn't like the new Sam Fisher voice, and that it had too many on rails forced combat segments. I felt both arguments were very exaggerated.


----------



## EzioAs (Feb 25, 2017)

SC: Blacklist is the best of the series for me. There are areas where it could use some improvements but it's still excellent as a stealth game. It's probably the game I spent most time on besides RTSs and simulations.


----------



## notb (Feb 25, 2017)

Star Wars: Galaxy of Heroes
I wanted to play something on the PC, but my CPU only has 2 cores and I'm too ashamed to install anything after seeing all these latest CPU leaks.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 25, 2017)

Frag Maniac said:


> Yeah I really liked it too. I feel it got a bad rap from all the haters. Most complained that they didn't like the new Sam Fisher voice, and that it had too many on rails forced combat segments. I felt both arguments were very exaggerated.


Michael Ironsides is Sam Fisher.  Take away the voice, the character is not believable.  It's an OK game but I still think I like Double Agent the best.


----------



## EzioAs (Feb 25, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Michael Ironsides is Sam Fisher.  Take away the voice, the character is not believable.  It's an OK game but I still think I like Double Agent the best.



Maybe it's because I played it on PC but my experience with Double Agent was terrible because of the awful UI, bugs, crashes and save errors. The missions were still pretty good though, and the soundtracks are the best of the series (credit Michael McCann AKA Behavior)

While I agree that Michael Ironside gave a pretty definitive sound to Sam, I did accept Eric Johnson voicing him in Blacklist. I think he did a pretty good job.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 25, 2017)

I played it on PC too.  It crashed a lot in the tutorial mission but it was pretty stable after that.  I loved the base where you had to snoop around undetected to complete NSA objectives and still complete your objectives for the terrorists.  



Spoiler: if you haven't completed Double Agent/played Conviction



I hated how they made the death of Lambert canon.



My biggest problem with Blacklist is that the co-op in it is broken now.  Tried to play it with @Toothless numerous times but we could never connect to each other.


----------



## Cvrk (Feb 26, 2017)

At first your feeling brave.









The game does not have friendly fire,so i guess that is good,considering my level of noob.





After a while the bots stop helping, especially if you wander off




After you lose 2 of them





In short time the game is over





Payed 10 euros for this. It was 8, but Instant-Gaming.com won't let me pay via card. So i had to use Paypal. that was 2 extra euros for the transaction.
Wanted to get full pack with dlc's, but decided to get just the game...it was a good choice. Cuz i don't think i will ever buy the dlc's.
I believe the game has a total of 16 maps. You can play them at different difficulty levels.  Last night i was able to play with real people.
I bought the game cuz Total Biscuit said it was something like Left 4 Dead. It very much is exactly the same....just take away the variety, the custom maps, the excellent good looking and very well optimized graphics (i struggle to keep 30 fps).
Warhammer: End Times-  Vermintide is a farming frenzy. It has coop, reason i got the game for as well, figured it would be good for future lan parties.
The server connection drops kinda frequently. You will end up starting the map all over again.
If you like farming the same 16 maps over and over again, in a L4D kinda game, this could be the game for you.
I for one ,will have a hard time convincing the guys to drop 10 euros ,on a game that will surve us for only one lan party.


----------



## aasim1111 (Feb 26, 2017)

Playing far cry primal. Almost done with three missions to go. I think it's a way better game then expected. It's very unique in the way that it's also open world but so much different from the rest of the open world's out there. I recommend this to every gamer as its a nice change of pace.

I got it for 30$ and I feel like I am getting all my money's worth.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 26, 2017)

Cvrk said:


> I bought the game cuz Total Biscuit said it was something like Left 4 Dead. It very much is exactly the same....just take away the variety, the custom maps, the excellent good looking and very well optimized graphics (i struggle to keep 30 fps).



This was the first thing I read this morning, and it made me laugh really good!  You have a gift for comedic thoughts.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 26, 2017)

one more dungeon


----------



## Cvrk (Feb 26, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> This was the first thing I read this morning, and it made me laugh really good!  You have a gift for comedic thoughts.


Glad i made you smile.
Seriously... hit me up on Steam, my name is Winterspell. Maybe we can play this mess together. I really wanna get the most of my 10 euros. My friend from Denmark, was playing with me until he left 30 minutes ago and started For Honor.... People from Denmark are rich, who can afford "For Honor"...a 3A title from Ubisoft?? Come back and play 10 euro games just like everyone else.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 26, 2017)

Still playing doom ,I set it on hurt me plenty and now I can't beat the spider bitch boss( don't know the spiny metallic bitches name) ,god damn my ego, oh I'll be alright I thought,this is why I'm still trying to finish cod 2, I'm a normal or easy guy from now on.


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 26, 2017)

Been messing with Dirt 3 and Dirt Rally, I was thinking of procuring WRC6 but I.m not sure yet.


----------



## mcborge (Feb 26, 2017)

I'm currently building in space engineers... This is my new dropship "Vectus1" (wip), during atmosphere tests.


----------



## lorraine walsh (Feb 27, 2017)

I am going to start playing bloodborne as soon as it downloads


----------



## Kanan (Feb 28, 2017)

Playing Metro 2033 again, still not finished. The game's really nice, "Advanced Physx" looks pretty cool.


----------



## mcborge (Feb 28, 2017)

Another ship finished.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 28, 2017)

FiFa 2017


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Feb 28, 2017)

Had the urge to go back and do another run through of Kane & Lynch 2 last night on Extreme. It's quite an exhilarating game on the hardest mode. Even the 2nd level where you're ambushed on the freeway is very tough.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 1, 2017)

The Legend of Zelda™: Breath of the Wild is my jam tonight! Played like 3 hours and I am loving it!!! I am gonna go ahead and say it.... Its better than orcarina of time


----------



## Mussels (Mar 1, 2017)

im playing techpowerup on my touchscreen laptop while im in bed with a sore back.

strange game - enemies (trolls) all seem the same with the same attacks, but come with different skins and language packs. same attack of mine insta-pwns them, very unbalanced.


----------



## Komshija (Mar 1, 2017)

Last thing I played was the Space Engine, a free 3D space simulator where you can make your own stars, your own planets, moons and even asteroids & comets. You can manipulate their physical properties, but you should be familiar with astronomy to create realistic systems or objects. I will post few screenshots when I got back home, since I'm currently at work.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 1, 2017)

oh resident evil 7: using a god mode cheat because i'm a terrible person, but fucking hell the game gave me anxiety and i couldnt sleep the first time i played it.


----------



## Komshija (Mar 1, 2017)

Space Engine, starting from Jupiter.



 

My custom homeworld in a custom star system some 930 light years from Earth. Yes, I can arrive there and back without pointer or any other markings. 




My star some 17,01 AU from the biggest planet in my system - a gas giant, 1,08 times larger and 20% more massive than Jupiter.




The most beautiful gas giant in my system (right) from one of its 5 main moons (not counting 31 asteroids).


----------



## EzioAs (Mar 3, 2017)

I've just finished Chapter 10 of *Final Fantasy XIII*. Initially, I thought this game was a bit of a letdown. However, after spending around 27 hours in the game, I've found the battle mechanics to be very enjoyable. It starts pretty slow but the when the Paradigm system is available, it becomes very interesting and you have to experiment with them for almost every encounter. I also love that you need to really focus during battle because every enemy can pretty much knock you out if you're not paying attention. Bosses are on another level though with some of them being downright hard unless you really plan the battle properly. The story also gets pretty interesting for me starting from Chapter 7 because you see a lot of conflict and development among the characters. To me, it's really the turning point of the game and it's also one of the longest chapter I've seen so far. Chapter 9 is where battles get super hard and you really have to try to maximize the potential of every member. According to wiki, I've got 4 more chapters to go. Don't think I can finish the game by the end of the week but we'll see...



Spoiler: @$#& it, this guy is INCREDIBLY hard!! Beating him gave me total satisfaction for a while.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Mar 7, 2017)

Back to Warframe since Banshee Prime & other new Prime items are out in the open. Bless the RNGezus for getting her. She's a tough cookie to get IMO.


----------



## mcborge (Mar 7, 2017)

Just finished another build on space engineers. This is a near future exploration/science vessel.


----------



## surya kumar (Mar 7, 2017)

Real Myst and Often SkyDancer.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Mar 7, 2017)

Mussels said:


> oh resident evil 7: using a god mode cheat because i'm a terrible person, but fucking hell the game gave me anxiety and i couldnt sleep the first time i played it.


I wouldn't have guessed you were the type to use god mode. LOL

Just started playing RE7 myself. Beat it on Easy and Normal no problem, but Madhouse is very tough. I finally got through the cage fight with Jack by buying the Scorpion key for 3 coins, which gave me a total of 9 vs 4 shotgun rounds. I ended up using 9 of my 12 Albert rounds, and about a half dozen shotgun rounds, plus 3 med vials.

Part of what got me past that fight though is using bag kick to stun, Albert headshot to drop, shotgun headshot to damage him when kneeling, and then just get far away to avoid his strikes. If he comes at you with a charge where he's swinging, or especially scissoring, you need to avoid him at all cost.

I guess part of the reason it feels so clumsy for me trying to block is I get micro stutter when AI are near, which slows movement. The attic fight with Mia though wasn't like that, it's mostly Jack that causes it.  I can't believe there are lots of guys doing vids of no damage runs on Madhouse.

I'm about to go to the Old House and take on that crazy B Marguerite and her bugs. Just hoping I can manage to find and make enough burner fuel. I see guys doing no damage runs having, compared to me anyway,  plenty of ammo, because they don't spend any resources on health items. Then again they've done several practice runs to know just what works and what doesn't.

I'm starting to feel like I should have went for a speedrun to get the running shoes and circular saw. I'm wondering if the Albert gun and the Defense scroll will be enough.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 8, 2017)

Frag Maniac said:


> I wouldn't have guessed you were the type to use god mode. LOL
> 
> Just started playing RE7 myself. Beat it on Easy and Normal no problem, but Madhouse is very tough. I finally got through the cage fight with Jack by buying the Scorpion key for 3 coins, which gave me a total of 9 vs 4 shotgun rounds. I ended up using 9 of my 12 Albert rounds, and about a half dozen shotgun rounds, plus 3 med vials.
> 
> ...



survival horror isnt my kind of game, so it came down to cheat or not finish it


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Mar 8, 2017)

Mussels said:


> survival horror isnt my kind of game, so it came down to cheat or not finish it


Yeah I started with shooters, and eventually tried survival horror games. It was really hard to get used to the gimped movement and limited supplies at first, but now I just have to play the better ones when they come out.


----------



## XiGMAKiD (Mar 8, 2017)

Ninja Senki, still trying to kill the dragon boss


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 10, 2017)

Black desert online, oh well there was a 7d trial ... i took the opportunity to check if that game would suits me to kill some time

.... well ... it does ... only one thing is weird ... gender locking between classes, as much as a understand why Kunoichi, Witch, Valkyrie and Maehwa are feminine only since no male could qualify for that class naming convention (well they have some male counterpart in form of Ninja, Wizard, Warrior, Musa )  but for female only unique classes like Dark Knight, Tamer, Ranger, Sorceress (well all 4 can be masculine and Sorcerer does exist ... last time i checked ) it feels a little weird.

nonetheless at last a game that ask a bit to a 1070 ... and first time i saw my fan spinning 

not a bad boost for a factory OC of 1557mhz


trying Tamer and Sorceress ... both are like a Thermonuclear firework ... combo and fight are fun with both (tested Kunoichi and Maehwa also not bad )
 


solo boss invocation ... funny quest nice effect...


mmhhh not bad even for solo player ... money making is easy gearing goes fine, might need more work if wanting to go deeper ... all in all: interesting and 9.99 is not a bad price (value pack are at -40% and-50% respectively but don't feel like they would add much for me)


----------



## Mussels (Mar 10, 2017)

old school LAN party tomorrow - anyone recommend some offline coop/vs games that work on modern systems?


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 10, 2017)

Started playing *Reflex Arena*.
http://store.steampowered.com/app/328070/

It's a spiritual successor to the Quake 3 Arena. Except it's a lot more colorful and kinda actually feels better. Superb motion and controls for pretty much every single aspect of player controls.

And what's my favorite, super easy map editor. I couldn't stand stupendously complicated UT99 and Q3A map editors. But here in Reflex Arena, I've re-created my favorite Q3A's "The Longest Yard" map in basically few hours. It's so easy anyone can make cool maps and extend game's value tremendously since you don't have to wait for mappers to make stuff. If you aren't afraid to check the official mapping video tutorial and few minutes poking the editor yourself and you can create your own masterpieces.


----------



## jormungand (Mar 10, 2017)

Mussels said:


> old school LAN party tomorrow - anyone recommend some offline coop/vs games that work on modern systems?


Gears of war - lost planet 2??? I played those with my friends in cuba... We dont have internet there..


----------



## Cvrk (Mar 10, 2017)

Mussels said:


> old school LAN party tomorrow - anyone recommend some offline coop/vs games that work on modern systems?


me to here bro!
I'm doing Far Cry 4 Coop. Not offline. And Since you did mentioned "modern"....many  new games have online as requirement. Sure thers cracks that have the offline version ,with hosting your own servers...but we are talking here about strictly paid games.
As offline & lan parties go, i consider myself to be an _expert_. Farming hard to get at _epic_ level. Would warmly recommend the fallowing:
- L4D2 with custom mobs +weapons+ map - only if you tested the map before playing. I do this every time, to make sure i'm not wasting peoples time, cuz i'm the one who organizes the lan party. it has Lan but i do think for coop you need 100% internet. So it might be a no-go for you.
- WaW Zombies custom map, test it before lan party - same rule. However this is not offline (you need to be connected)
- Grim Dawn (it has lan)
- The incredible adventures of van helsing . I think it has lan. not sure,cuz we only play it via-steam.
- Borderlands ...if you have the super patience. it can back fire on you very very fast,if more than 2 people are playing the game.
- Far Cry 1 -with the mod coop installed. I think it's 100% legit since you bought the game. In fact that is very very good in 2 players. Not sure the mod supports up to 4.
- Worms Armageddon
- Quake 3
- Neverwinter Nights 2 .It has lan.
- tribes Ascend .It has lan and 2 players campaing coop. Super game.
- Company of Heroes
- FlatOut 2
Many come to mind, most have to be online, via-steam.


----------



## jormungand (Mar 10, 2017)

Cvrk said:


> me to here bro!
> I'm doing Far Cry 4 Coop. Not offline. And Since you did mentioned "modern"....many  new games have online as requirement. Sure thers cracks that have the offline version ,with hosting your own servers...but we are talking here about strictly paid games.
> As offline & lan parties go, i consider myself to be an _expert_. Farming hard to get at _epic_ level. Would warmly recommend the fallowing:
> - L4D2 with custom mobs +weapons+ map - only if you tested the map before playing. I do this every time, to make sure i'm not wasting peoples time, cuz i'm the one who organizes the lan party. it has Lan but i do think for coop you need 100% internet. So it might be a no-go for you.
> ...



Oh yeahhhh i forgot about flatOut 2 lol good timess


----------



## Kyuuba (Mar 10, 2017)

Arma 3 most of the time.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Mar 10, 2017)

RE7, right now I'm at the start of the final battle with Jack, which I thought was Lucas at first. I am playing on Madhouse with just the defense scroll and Albert you get for beating the game on lower difficulties.

I may have screwed the pooch by spending too much on first aid bottles, because I'm not sure I have enough ammo for this boss. I do have the repaired pistol, which is more powerful, but I'm lacking the more powerful repaired shotgun.

I'm going to try backtracking all the way to the first house to see if I can get it. If not I may have to forgo this run and try to get the circular saw with a speedrun before trying this mode again. Seems like a lot of wasted time.


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 11, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> Black desert online, oh well there was a 7d trial ... i took the opportunity to check if that game would suits me to kill some time
> 
> .... well ... it does ... only one thing is weird ... gender locking between classes, as much as a understand why Kunoichi, Witch, Valkyrie and Maehwa are feminine only since no male could qualify for that class naming convention (well they have some male counterpart in form of Ninja, Wizard, Warrior, Musa )  but for female only unique classes like Dark Knight, Tamer, Ranger, Sorceress (well all 4 can be masculine and Sorcerer does exist ... last time i checked ) it feels a little weird.
> 
> ...


I recommend dumping the Sorc, and snagging a witch/wiz, or maybe the new Dark Knight (haven't played mine yet, not sure how she dances). Sorc was weak compared to the W/W. Zerker is nice for throwing people around, Ranger is still supposed to be one of the easiest to play and level.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 11, 2017)

playing Warframe atm  not bad for a f2p game


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 11, 2017)

Ahhzz said:


> I recommend dumping the Sorc, and snagging a witch/wiz, or maybe the new Dark Knight (haven't played mine yet, not sure how she dances). Sorc was weak compared to the W/W. Zerker is nice for throwing people around, Ranger is still supposed to be one of the easiest to play and level.


i don't like picking the "all hype" class or the one people commonly recommend, nor do i like easy class or playstyle  plus i play for fun 

actually my main, for now, is the Tamer, the Sorc is for when i feel to take what is a distance caster class in any other mmo and bash mobs bareheanded 


ooohhh extremely good point for BDO ... warehouse and stable are shared thru all character and items have no lvl limitation ... good for my Dark Knight test then .... (ok just have to travel to the 1st town with a stable and warehouse but it's not long to reach it )
 

yep indeed 9.99 will not be too high and a "from time to time" 30d "sub" is affordable (with the advantage to still be playable when not under "sub" )

also weather effect are nice ... rainy weather actually feels rainy, fog water rendering are awesome and combat stats variation due to weather are a fun thing


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 11, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> i don't like picking the "all hype" class or the one people commonly recommend, nor do i like easy class or playstyle  plus i play for fun
> 
> actually my main, for now, is the Tamer, the Sorc is for when i feel to take what is a distance caster class in any other mmo and bash mobs bareheanded
> 
> ...


You also have the ability to buy that ValuPack from the Marketplace, but since they merged the servers, it's definitely a hard time getting one 

I hear you on the "Way I like to play!". I'm a ranger, always. I'll throw others in for fun, and  I do enjoy the Kunochi (female ninja), but the ranger is for me  one way or the other


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 11, 2017)

Ahhzz said:


> You also have the ability to buy that ValuPack from the Marketplace, but since they merged the servers, it's definitely a hard time getting one
> 
> I hear you on the "Way I like to play!". I'm a ranger, always. I'll throw others in for fun, and  I do enjoy the Kunochi (female ninja), but the ranger is for me  one way or the other


that's what i meant by "sub"  and yep i delved a bit in market place ... pretty hardcore xD

27 on the Tamer 16 on the Dark Knight 24 on the sorc and 12 for Kunoichi ....Maehwa well i like it but not that much


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 12, 2017)

yeah, didn't like my Maehwa or the Valk....


----------



## EzioAs (Mar 12, 2017)

After about 56 hours spanning across 3 weeks, I finally beat *Final Fantasy XIII*. It's pretty decent until the end but as a Final Fantasy game, this is probably my second least favorite. Not to mention that they didn't even have any music from previous games, it's really a bit of an outlier in the series. I can only remember about 2 or 3 music that I think is quite enjoyable to listen. Still, the battle is pretty fun and tactical, and the 'concrete' part of the story is quite good. I don't really understand the majority of it though (which feels abstract and unreal), so I'm gonna have to check wikis and forums after this. This game gets a 7/10 for me. Not the worst game I've played this year but hard to recommend to a lot of people.



Spoiler



The very few times you get to see her smile









Now, I gotta think of another game to install and play. Thinking of either Alien: Isolation or Mad Max.


----------



## EntropyZ (Mar 12, 2017)

EzioAs said:


> It's pretty decent until the end but as a Final Fantasy game. Not to mention that they didn't even have any music from previous games, it's really a bit of an outlier in the series. I can only remember about 2 or 3 music that I think is quite enjoyable to listen. Still, the battle is pretty fun and tactical, and the 'concrete' part of the story is quite good. This game gets a 7/10 for me. Not the worst game I've played this year but hard to recommend to a lot of people.
> 
> The very few times you get to see her smile



I am going to try and find some time to replay this. I found about 4-5 tracks that are great on their own, but when they are playing during the game it's just wonderful for me. "it's really a bit of an outlier in the series." That's because it's a different universe AFAIK. Fabula Nova Crystallis. The battles do get better once you upgrade your items and you start exploiting enemy weaknesses.

The story was confusing to me at first too, after I finished the game I dived into the wiki for more information to find some sense, in the very start of the game when the characters start spewing strange names for things I was completely lost, not a good start in the story sense, but gameplay wise it's okay. I think XIII was better than Lightning Returns, maybe because of the more memorable music and character interaction, this game gave me the feels, not as much as VII did though (god I love the game when it's modded to shreds).

Haha, Light was following the Square formula where the protagonist is a brooding passive aggressive teenager. O wait I think I am talking about myself... Moving on!

I couldn't stomach XII-2, that game. I spent 2 hours and I quit. It was nothing like XIII, and the slow start didn't make it any better.

I haven't played XV yet, I'm waiting for it to come out on PC, i'll get if Nixxes or whoever makes Square Enix's console ports doesn't screw up the port. The XIII, XIII-2 console ports made for PC aren't good, especially XIII if you turn off some options you get graphical glitches.


----------



## EzioAs (Mar 12, 2017)

@EntropyZ Yeah, the battles are the real great things about the game. It took quite a while to get to the point where it becomes more challenging and strategic but after that, it's really fun. 

I'm not sure I really get that it's supposed to be a part of a new universe. Every main entry in the Final Fantasy I've seen has it's own universe. I was really pointing out how it's an outlier because it doesn't contain any music from previous games at all.

I've checked wikis and discussions and the story made a lot more sense to me. The early stages of the game should've gone through a lot of screening and test because it was very terrible. On the plus side, the game does get better. My favorite part of the game was chapter 7 and chapter 8 where the characters finally face the conflict between them and they underwent some development later.


----------



## EntropyZ (Mar 12, 2017)

@EzioAs You mean not even so much as a remix right? I don't think it would fit the tone of the game. Lightning Returns seems to have a little bit of the ol' FF mixed in it.

The later chapters are pretty good, I don't know whether to like or dislike the way some of the conflicts seem to end, it's just like when some people like cut to black just before I try and get some answers and I'm like, "WHAT JUST HAPPENED?!". Rarely a game or movie surprises me, I mean the good guys always have to win. XIII almost pulled off surprising me at times. I absolutely love when something isn't predictable and done to death.

I have played quite a bit of Story driven games. And I'm looking for more, but most of the good ones are on consoles which makes me slightly sad.

I still don't know if I am missing Devil May Cry or nah. The last game (DmC: Devil May Cry, and the only thing impressive in it is the gameplay and the final boss battle) just makes me think it's over. After playing DMC4:SE (last good DMC game, character and story-wise) I'm kind of all over the place. I guess the only franchises I care about right now are Final Fantasy and Resident Evil, with the remakes for VII and 2 respectively being developed as I write.


----------



## EzioAs (Mar 12, 2017)

I've played DMC4 way too much in the past so when they release DMC4: SE, I just ignored it since I thought the extra playable characters are just going to be used in the same story. Just a couple months ago, I heard that they actually have their own campaign (or story) and I've been very interested in playing it. Gotta wait for the game to be on discount though since its price is pretty high to my liking. Too bad they don't offer some sort of an upgrade purchase from vanilla to the Definitive Edition.

Oh, and as for DmC: Devil May Cry, it's probably not a popular opinion but I kinda liked it. 

I don't know if I will ever gave RE7 a shot. Seems to be a different game compared to previous ones and without any of the previous characters, I don't think I can accept it as an RE game. A lot of people say it's pretty good though.


----------



## Cvrk (Mar 12, 2017)

Lan Party over. Waw Zombies saved the day again (or should i say the night). After about 8 hours of Coop disappointment, we had great fun with a custom map of zombies.

Never would i have gaved my money to Ubisoft for Far Cry 4. it has this absolutely horrible coop system. All you do is run around the map hunting / capturing bell towers and outposts. NO story / campaign is involved in the coop experience. You will destroy the game if you clear the map and going to places (stumbling upon areas) that the story should send you there. The coop is useless.
If you wanna pay just for the single player story, i guess that's fine. To eliminate bottleneck i set the resolution to 2560x1440 getting 60 fps steady. At 1080 the cpu starts to do some heavy lifting, and it's incapable of doing any lifting ( 35-55 fps).

But yeah there you have it, i'll probably finish Far Cry 4 when i get a chance


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 16, 2017)

Hit 90 hours in Sniper Elite 4, ever in pursuit of a perfect run, any mission, but unsuccessful.  It was just a timewaster, though, for the stealth game I was REALLY waiting for: *Styx: Shards of Darkness *!! It's a worthy successor to the first one, improving in every way.  I have died I don't even KNOW how many times, and I love the challenge!


----------



## Drone (Mar 16, 2017)

I've never heard of_ *Destroy All Humans!® Big Willy Unleashed *_before but now I know  The first 5 mins of gameplay and I already love this crazy open-world madness with lots of sarcasm and evil sense of humor







Everything rocks in this game: funny level design, unique weapons, super abilities, nice AI.

Crypto and Pox are definitely the most interesting characters I've ever seen  And plot is simply amazing!


----------



## EzioAs (Mar 16, 2017)

@Drone its got almost similar look to Beyond Good and Evil (though different setting, ofc). Man, that game really needs that sequel they teased sooner than later. I need more adventure game.

Got a bit over 2 hours in *Mad Max. *I honestly thought I wasn't going to enjoy this after my disappointment with Shadow of Mordor but boy, was I wrong. I really love how authentic the game feels. The tone, visual and gameplay just feels very similar to the movies even though they're very different medium. It's also quite challenging too.


----------



## jormungand (Mar 16, 2017)

EzioAs said:


> @Drone its got almost similar look to Beyond Good and Evil (though different setting, ofc). Man, that game really needs that sequel they teased sooner than later. I need more adventure game.
> 
> Got a bit over 2 hours in *Mad Max. *I honestly thought I wasn't going to enjoy this after my disappointment with Shadow of Mordor but boy, was I wrong. I really love how authentic the game feels. The tone, visual and gameplay just feels very similar to the movies even though they're very different medium. It's also quite challenging too.


I had the same fear on mad max but was a great relief, i really liked the game


----------



## mcborge (Mar 16, 2017)

I'm currently modding and refitting my old LONE TITAN star ship in space engineers as it was built before the game had oxygen, conveyors or mods, i have a lot of retrofitting to do.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Mar 16, 2017)

EzioAs said:


> @Drone
> Got a bit over 2 hours in *Mad Max. *I honestly thought I wasn't going to enjoy this after my disappointment with Shadow of Mordor but boy, was I wrong. I really love how authentic the game feels. The tone, visual and gameplay just feels very similar to the movies even though they're very different medium. It's also quite challenging too.


I was quite surprised by the game, and felt it even went a nice bit further than the movies. Some missions have a bit of a horror feeling to them, and introduce an environment type you don't see in the movies. One area I think they could have done better in though was the Archangels. Most of them I had no interest in.

I went back to playing Doom 2016 last night, after shelving it for months due to intermittent freeze crashes. I noticed it's been patched, so I'm hoping it fixed the crashes. First thing I noticed is every time the initial load screen comes on, I don't get extreme hitching anymore where it transitions from lightning to the Id logo, so there's hope I guess. So far no crashes, but I'm not very far in yet.


----------



## purplekaycee (Mar 16, 2017)

EzioAs said:


> @Drone its got almost similar look to Beyond Good and Evil (though different setting, ofc). Man, that game really needs that sequel they teased sooner than later. I need more adventure game.
> 
> Got a bit over 2 hours in *Mad Max. *I honestly thought I wasn't going to enjoy this after my disappointment with Shadow of Mordor but boy, was I wrong. I really love how authentic the game feels. The tone, visual and gameplay just feels very similar to the movies even though they're very different medium. It's also quite challenging too.


Looks too similar to the movie


----------



## Mussels (Mar 16, 2017)

mcborge said:


> I'm currently modding and refitting my old LONE TITAN star ship in space engineers as it was built before the game had oxygen, conveyors or mods, i have a lot of retrofitting to do.
> View attachment 85237



i really really want to get into that style of game (and i've played most of them) but there comes a point the mechanics get too complex and its not worth it.

Once one of those games has a good 'auto builder' or templates built in for decent hardware (say, shield/engine clusters etc - custom builders get an advantage, but a beginner can still make shit easily) then it'll take off massively.


----------



## mcborge (Mar 17, 2017)

Mussels said:


> i really really want to get into that style of game (and i've played most of them) but there comes a point the mechanics get too complex and its not worth it.
> 
> Once one of those games has a good 'auto builder' or templates built in for decent hardware (say, shield/engine clusters etc - custom builders get an advantage, but a beginner can still make shit easily) then it'll take off massively.


The mechanics are still quite basic and out of all these games, to me this is the easiest to build in and with all the mods you can create some really detailed builds, which is all i really do in this game. I don't really play survival or multi player, I'm in it purely for designing ships and putting them up on the workshop.


----------



## OneCool (Mar 17, 2017)

Life right now!!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 17, 2017)

mcborge said:


> The mechanics are still quite basic and out of all these games, to me this is the easiest to build in and with all the mods you can create some really detailed builds, which is all i really do in this game. I don't really play survival or multi player, I'm in it purely for designing ships and putting them up on the workshop.




i want to play them MP with friends, and have it so within 5 minutes people can be building super basic craft to screw around with, and say within 30 minutes be building bigger stuff (assuming creative mode, etc)

so far with these games we've found the learning curve to be in the tens of hours, and thats just not interesting to most people.


----------



## mcborge (Mar 17, 2017)

Mussels said:


> i want to play them MP with friends, and have it so within 5 minutes people can be building super basic craft to screw around with, and say within 30 minutes be building bigger stuff (assuming creative mode, etc)
> 
> so far with these games we've found the learning curve to be in the tens of hours, and thats just not interesting to most people.


Space engineers is really not that complex a game and it comes with plenty of tutorial scenarios to help get you started, also it has one of the best creative modes of all these kind of games. If you don't want to have to build your own ships or stations, there are thousands to choose from on the workshop. I've uploaded nearly 400 ships myself.


----------



## Derek12 (Mar 17, 2017)

Mass Effect 2


----------



## Drone (Mar 17, 2017)

Having fun playing_ *Destroy All Humans!® Big Willy Unleashed*_

Flying saucer, body snatching, transmogrification, telepathy, hypnosis, stealth technology .... Seriously this game has everything 

I like side quests and exploration in this game. They fit perfectly and nothing feels forced.


----------



## mcborge (Mar 18, 2017)

Turok 2: seeds of evil, remaster... You just can't beat the classics.


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm really liking Homefront: Revolution.  The way you change the barrel and mods in the field on guns adds an element to combat I haven't seen before.  I'm also playing it on the hardest difficulty so the enemies aren't push overs and it requires some strategizing.  The sneaking mechanic feels realistic (can't rely on it) and useful when applicable.  That said, I don't care for the whole North Korea invading USA plot.  That's about as probable as finding mermaids on Antarctica.


----------



## purplekaycee (Mar 19, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I'm really liking Homefront: Revolution.  The way you change the barrel and mods in the field on guns adds an element to combat I haven't seen before.  I'm also playing it on the hardest difficulty so the enemies aren't push overs and it requires some strategizing.  The sneaking mechanic feels realistic (can't rely on it) and useful when applicable.  That said, I don't care for the whole North Korea invading USA plot.  That's about as probable as finding mermaids on Antarctica.


Let's see some snapshots


----------



## Mussels (Mar 19, 2017)

i need some coop games, preferably with LAN modes.

hit me up


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 19, 2017)

purplekaycee said:


> Let's see some snapshots


It'd rather not.  That's what this thread is for.



Mussels said:


> i need some coop games, preferably with LAN modes.
> 
> hit me up


A lot of fun can be had in Terraria and Starbound.  I'm itching to play Satellite Reign co-op too.  Not sure if that supports local co-op though.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 19, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It'd rather not.  That's what this thread is for.
> 
> 
> A lot of fun can be had in Terraria and Starbound.  I'm itching to play Satellite Reign co-op too.  Not sure if that supports local co-op though.



sat reign and starbound on the to-try list before hte next LAN


----------



## Drone (Mar 19, 2017)

Switched to *PS2 games* atm.  I don't play third person shooters but I like James Bond so I started *007: Quantum of Solace*.
Looks pretty solid even by today's standards. Decent AI & physics, nice lighting effects and sound. Melee attacks, aiming, camera and controls are good too. It's quite linear but it's ok. Trying to stay hidden most of the time is the best thing in this game.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm playing a nice Indie gem (on break from the new Styx) called *Phoning Home*.  Only mixed reviews from users, but I'm not sure why.  Developer is responsive, and the game feels, plays, and looks solid.  Trailers and player video got me to say "for $19.99, it's worth a try."  So I did.  It's a cute robot survival game.  Literally, it hooked me hard.  Can you say addicting?!  I can, and it's fun!! I'm very glad I took the chance.  Got it on GOG.


----------



## Drone (Mar 19, 2017)

^ looks like wall-e


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 19, 2017)

Drone said:


> ^ looks like wall-e


Yes it does! I'm surprised Disney hasn't sued the dev yet.


----------



## jormungand (Mar 19, 2017)

Playing Rise of the Tomb Raider: 20YC got it from GMG Square enix deals... THANKS P4-630!!


----------



## Kanan (Mar 20, 2017)

Drone said:


> Switched to *PS2 games* atm.  I don't play third person shooters but I like James Bond so I started *007: Quantum of Solace*.
> Looks pretty solid even by today's standards. Decent AI & physics, nice lighting effects and sound. Melee attacks, aiming, camera and controls are good too. It's quite linear but it's ok. Trying to stay hidden most of the time is the best thing in this game.


Are you playing this on a emulator?


----------



## TheGuruStud (Mar 20, 2017)

Rust : The place where squeakers come to cry and all Koreans come to cheat.


----------



## Drone (Mar 20, 2017)

Kanan said:


> Are you playing this on a emulator?


Nope, actual ps2 + recorder. I like to take stills from wii/ps2 games and use some basic image editing software to make pictures look sharper but close to original.


----------



## purplekaycee (Mar 20, 2017)

Started QUANTUM BREAK


----------



## Kanan (Mar 23, 2017)

Bought "Need for Speed 2015" for 12 bucks - great game so far, really nice graphics and story mode, it feels like a mix between Most Wanted (old and new) and Underground 2, with endless tuning & mod options and a lot of classic and new cars!


----------



## Frick (Mar 23, 2017)

ARK with some friends in the neighouring town. I am not a fan of early access games (or "perpetual alpha" as I like to call them), but with friends it's quite fun. Apart from the horrible UI. I mean yeah the basic concepts of the game would make the UI a bit of a mess no matter what you do, but it is way too fiddly and non-intuitive, as are some of the mechanics in the game. And as it is a perpetual alpha, I fully expect that neither of these things will ever be fixed. Five years from now the game will be identical, but you can probably make more stuff and there will be more "awshum" creatures to do things with, and it will be prettier, but the very thing that could make the game a much more pleasant experience will not be a priority, because for some reason people just swallow bad UI while raging on ... I don't know what Ark players rage about, but I assume it has to do with decapitations and violence.

Besides that, I'm up to 160h in Stellaris now. And soon Utopia hits so .... yeah. Looking forward to building tall with my long-lived, intelligent, hyper-pacifist birds!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 23, 2017)

Still playing Warframe with a bit of Overwatch mixed in, I love Orisa the new tank  tanks are my favorite class next to defense


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 24, 2017)

Kanan said:


> Bought "Need for Speed 2015" for 12 bucks - great game so far, really nice graphics and story mode, it feels like a mix between Most Wanted (old and new) and Underground 2, with endless tuning & mod options and a lot of classic and new cars!



Cops are absolutely pathetic and that alone ruins the whole game. Racing is rather boring and apart from that, there isn't anything else to do in a massive city. In NFS Most Wanted and Most Wanted 2 you could start cop chases that easily last up to half an hour and more. Here, when cops see you speeding, 10 seconds and you're ALWAYS out of their reach. Even with most garbage car you can buy. Once you turbo charge your cars, cops become entirely pointless bit of code in the game. And they refuse to fix this no matter what.


----------



## wurschti (Mar 24, 2017)

Dark Souls 2


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 24, 2017)

I almost hit 30 hours in Mass Effect: Andromeda, and I feel as if I am barely scratching the surface.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 24, 2017)

Starbound and PlanetBase while listening to PUDGC: The Devs Strike Back recordings.


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 24, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Starbound and PlanetBase while listening to PUDGC: The Devs Strike Back recordings.


Audio on audio cuts off audio on audio cuts off....err my mind started bending.


----------



## Kanan (Mar 24, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> Cops are absolutely pathetic and that alone ruins the whole game. Racing is rather boring and apart from that, there isn't anything else to do in a massive city. In NFS Most Wanted and Most Wanted 2 you could start cop chases that easily last up to half an hour and more. Here, when cops see you speeding, 10 seconds and you're ALWAYS out of their reach. Even with most garbage car you can buy. Once you turbo charge your cars, cops become entirely pointless bit of code in the game. And they refuse to fix this no matter what.


That's your (overly critical / negative) opinion. I don't care that much about the cops, I honestly think it's better they are not a big part of the game, still it feels kinda like MW. The touch of MW wasn't mainly destroying or racing against cops it was the feel of the game, the cars, tuning etc. and in those it feels similar or even better - drifting at least is much much better as well as cars and graphics. "Most Wanted 2" was a utterly garbage game, strange that you critisize NFS 2015 and start to debate MW 2, probably one of the worst NFS games ever done, not even having a real story mode, a whole joke of a game I only played because I got  it for free through Origin and never touched again after beating #1 on MW list (8 hours playtime?). It's also polluted with DLC shit, speaking single cars here - it's just bad. The steering was also awkward, had micro stuttering or some shit (go google it). If you only play to destroy cops in NFS, better go and play GTA, I don't think you understood the real sense of "Need for Speed" either (hint: the name says it all).

I like NFS 2015 because it has great racing and is simply fun - maybe you suck as a driver and thats why you don't like it? I don't know and frankly I don't care too, I don't think this is a discussion thread either. Your attempt to ruin the game for me (and others) failed.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 25, 2017)

DRDNA said:


> Audio on audio cuts off audio on audio cuts off....err my mind started bending.


Yeah, Discord was having issues with their servers.  For the most part it worked.


----------



## EzioAs (Mar 25, 2017)

Still playing *Mad Max* here. Probably about halfway through the game. It's taking a while because I want to eliminate all threats within all territories (which takes quite some time to do).

Also, just played *Resident Evil 6* co-op with a friend. Nice to see we manage to play without any issues. I even managed to join his session back easily after my internet connection was suddenly limited.


----------



## Cvrk (Mar 26, 2017)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Still playing Warframe with a bit of Overwatch mixed in, I love Orisa the new tank  tanks are my favorite class next to defense


Is Overwatch worth it ? I so wanna buy this game but i'm afraid of it. What if i quit my job and just play ranking until i faint. I have Mobile legends installed on my phone i play around 10+ matches every day, currently ranking Grand master working up to Epic . And all this on my phone. Around 5 matches at work,maybe less, the rest at home. 
I'm so afraid of getting Overwatch. I mean, since you are playing the game , can i just play for fun a few matches .... how long does a match last ? Do you level up ? Do you play vs other people that are your level ? 
The youtube is full of funny videos of Overwatch, but nobody will explain the game. Not even the ones that created "reviews". Those are not reviews... The only real info i got was from Angry Joe, but he made a preview ,and it was in the early times of the game, now things have changed.


----------



## purplekaycee (Mar 26, 2017)

purplekaycee said:


> Started QUANTUM BREAK


This game cinematics looks real.
Don't think its motion capture done


----------



## Damocles (Mar 26, 2017)

Mussels said:


> im playing techpowerup on my touchscreen laptop while im in bed with a sore back.
> 
> strange game - enemies (trolls) all seem the same with the same attacks, but come with different skins and language packs. same attack of mine insta-pwns them, very unbalanced.


Comment of the year 

I'm playing Bioshock Infinite and Civ V.


----------



## stefanels (Mar 26, 2017)

Playing Mass Effect Andromeda, a little bit of Just Cause 3 and some Battlefront... For now


----------



## psyko12 (Mar 26, 2017)

A bit of Overwatch, Bf 1 and some SF V.


----------



## mcborge (Mar 26, 2017)

Just finished refitting my LONE TITAN 2 SEV-H660RF. As you can see, she's a bit of a beast.


----------



## jormungand (Mar 26, 2017)

Cvrk said:


> Is Overwatch worth it ? I so wanna buy this game but i'm afraid of it. What if i quit my job and just play ranking until i faint. I have Mobile legends installed on my phone i play around 10+ matches every day, currently ranking Grand master working up to Epic . And all this on my phone. Around 5 matches at work,maybe less, the rest at home.
> I'm so afraid of getting Overwatch. I mean, since you are playing the game , can i just play for fun a few matches .... how long does a match last ? Do you level up ? Do you play vs other people that are your level ?
> The youtube is full of funny videos of Overwatch, but nobody will explain the game. Not even the ones that created "reviews". Those are not reviews... The only real info i got was from Angry Joe, but he made a preview ,and it was in the early times of the game, now things have changed.


i play overwatch and for me is really fun. well optimized and the matches are fast.
maybe you have heard of this already but overwatch IMO is an awesome mix of teamfortress + dota 2.
Team based plays all the time and worth the money every penny. Runs smooth as butter and replayable value.
the level of players is variable.. you play vs your same lvl or higher doesnt matter
there are different classes
tank -snipers-supp etc, the teams have to know every single hero and how to counter them, taking into consideration if youre on attack or defending. the Heros ultis can be combined after a good timed team work.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 26, 2017)

still on black desert ... lotsa fun lately

ranger 48 atm (DK 44 Tamer 50 sorc 49 and 3 other between 29 and 38 ) mostly playing solo tho i did friendlist some newbie and helped them through quest and other event ... (that being said ... i am a newbie also  but i love to help )

got most of my gear (full Grunil set +10 all over, weapon +10 for the ranger and +15 for the sorc and tamer) and some items from the pearl shop, 4 pet 1 horse set and 7 outfit (some with weapon skin some without) from the market place (auction house ruled by a strange RNG principle ) via farming silver in game, all in all i only spent 9€ for the game and got a 30d value pack as subscription from a paypal voucher gift i got from a friend.

character customization possibility is gigantic, if you invest some time in it, and ... yes... i do have an "albinos complex" ... i reckon.
  


through the quest and story boss : over easy, i even found myself chaining, solo, Co-op boss (like the gobelin capitain) on my Tamer and Sorc (respectively 120/124  and 115/124 AP/DP while the ranger is 86/124 but does not feel having less dps albeit having a lower attack power)


the game does treat new player quite well : lots of freebies alongside... and no "obligation" to use $$$ to progress

also having fun with the "character preset" sharing ... my previous Tamer design got 1st place on daily download ...

ok ... only 2 other, rather bland, concurrent 
 

and my sorc did 11th place but in 7d download (more concurrent in that category  )


in term of customization ... it feels like a heavily modded skyrim


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 27, 2017)

I just finished powering my DK up to 55 yesterday, and I am enjoying the playstyle as much as I'd hoped. Now I've got to grind some skill points to support her


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 27, 2017)

Ahhzz said:


> I just finished powering my DK up to 55 yesterday, and I am enjoying the playstyle as much as I'd hoped. Now I've got to grind some skill points to support her


too bad they still haven't the DK awakening but it'll come in time ...

Kunoichi : 50 102/136 ap/dp still dealing with my "albinos complex"... oh well funny enough i tested both female and male similar classes and on Kunoichi/Ninja question well i didn't liked Ninja (don't know why ).


----------



## Vego (Mar 27, 2017)

lol and witcher3


----------



## peche (Mar 27, 2017)

The Crew ♥




nothing else moar to play!

Regards,


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 27, 2017)

More witcher 3. Have to say it's my favorite game in a long time.


----------



## Cvrk (Mar 27, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> too bad they still haven't the DK awakening but it'll come in time ...
> 
> Kunoichi : 50 102/136 ap/dp still dealing with my "albinos complex"... oh well funny enough i tested both female and male similar classes and on Kunoichi/Ninja question well i didn't liked Ninja (don't know why ).
> View attachment 85531


I installed Black Desert like last year. I had to kill foxes. Not some mob that looked like a demon fox or some kind of bad evil demonic fox...just a simple cute little fox. At lvl 1 or 2 ,at the beginning you get this quest. I uninstalled the game right there.


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 27, 2017)

Cvrk said:


> I installed Black Desert like last year. I had to kill foxes. Not some mob that looked like a demon fox or some kind of bad evil demonic fox...just a simple cute little fox. At lvl 1 or 2 ,at the beginning you get this quest. I uninstalled the game right there.


hahahaah yeah, the game gets you away from the cute and cuddlies pretty quickly. After foxes, it's weasels and wolves. Then, mostly fanciful critters and creatures. Tree spirits, goblin types, kobolds, orcs, etc.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 27, 2017)

Cvrk said:


> I installed Black Desert like last year. I had to kill foxes. Not some mob that looked like a demon fox or some kind of bad evil demonic fox...just a simple cute little fox. At lvl 1 or 2 ,at the beginning you get this quest. I uninstalled the game right there.


one emote, wait ... two ... : 

@Ahhzz you got me into replaying the DK, 47 now... and i got a Liverto Kriegmesser ... as you can see i really need to work on my failstack  ... 34 max dura ouch ... either i farme 8.666.666 silver x 7 to get 7 Liverto for remax it or i pay way more in Memory Fragment + Artisan's Memory


----------



## XiGMAKiD (Mar 27, 2017)

Playing Freewatch a.k.a Paladins, still struggling playing as Flank


----------



## psyko12 (Mar 28, 2017)

Forgot to mention that add me to the Witcher 3 list! Have that game on my library for a year now and still I'm getting side tracked with gwent and side quests!! LMAO

Oh and a bit of Killing Floor 2 goodness!!

Headphone/headset users might want to turn the volume down a bit, my intro might be too loud!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 29, 2017)

I installed an emergency switch in my Starbound ship. 

Normal:





Emergency (flashing red lights, klaxons blaring, etc.):




I leave "Big Ape is all seeing" on intentionally with the security camera running right next to it.


----------



## OneCool (Mar 29, 2017)

MOHAA on my laptop. It's been a while.


----------



## GoldenX (Mar 29, 2017)

Mostly War Thunder, Zeroes and Spitfires are my favorites.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 29, 2017)

Ubisoft fixed their servers so I finally was able to play The Crew after buying Ultimate Edition.  I'm loving the drag spec cars.


----------



## EzioAs (Mar 29, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Ubisoft fixed their servers so I finally was able to play The Crew after buying Ultimate Edition.  I'm loving the drag spec cars.



Makes me wonder if they fix their servers for SC: Blacklist as well because I was trying to coop with a friend about a week ago but we could never get it to work.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 29, 2017)

Doesn't hurt to try again but @Toothless and I have tried it many months ago.  It worked once, then we took a break, and it didn't work anymore after that.  I enabled UPNP in my router.  I'm thinking that might have fixed it but we haven't tried.

In this outage, The Crew refused to connect (unplayable) and Assassin's Creed Unity was playable but online features erred.


----------



## Drone (Apr 2, 2017)

Just started Shadow of the Colossus. Really hard to believe that they made game like this in 2005


----------



## EzioAs (Apr 2, 2017)

Drone said:


> Just started Shadow of the Colossus. Really hard to believe that they made game like this in 2005



Enough praise has been thrown into this game but besides the whole art, lore and music of the game, I really love how they make the colossi's animation and speed appropriate to their weight and size. 

Is this your first playthrough of the game Drone?


----------



## Drone (Apr 2, 2017)

@EzioAs  Yup my very first time. I always keep very very good games unplayed, sometimes for many years like in this case. So I can play them for the first time when no good games are around. I did this for Resident Evil 4,5 and REmake, Metroid Prime Corruption, the Last Story and so on.

Physics, colossi's AI and the sheer size of the world are astonishing! Takes some time to figure out how to defeat those giants. And atmosphere and isolation are unbelievable.


----------



## EzioAs (Apr 2, 2017)

Drone said:


> Physics, colossi's AI and the sheer size of the world are astonishing! Takes some time to figure out how to defeat those giants. And atmosphere and isolation are unbelievable.



It was much harder for me to find the latter colossi rather than defeating them. I always end up lost in that game. 



Drone said:


> @EzioAs Yup my very first time. I always keep very very good games unplayed, sometimes for many years like in this case. So I can play them for the first time when no good games are around. I did this for Resident Evil 4,5 and REmake, Metroid Prime Corruption, the Last Story and so on.



Me too but it's mostly because I've just gotten hold of a game I'm much more interested in. For example, I'm postponing playing Dragon Age: Inquistion and Alien Isolation (and some PS2 stuff) because I just bought FC4 last week. If only Nier: Automata was available in SE Asia the same date everywhere else, I probably would've bought and played that though.


----------



## jormungand (Apr 2, 2017)

Drone said:


> Just started Shadow of the Colossus. Really hard to believe that they made game like this in 2005




Sooo much love for that game!!!!!


----------



## Drone (Apr 2, 2017)

EzioAs said:


> It was much harder for me to find the latter colossi rather than defeating them. I always end up lost in that game.
> 
> Me too but it's mostly because I've just gotten hold of a game I'm much more interested in. For example, I'm postponing playing Dragon Age: Inquistion and Alien Isolation (and some PS2 stuff) because I just bought FC4 last week. If only Nier: Automata was available in SE Asia the same date everywhere else, I probably would've bought and played that though.




That's right, that world is so big that finding a colossus is easier than finding needle in a haystack. It forces you to explore and think which are the best things ever. Haha I will never watch/read walkthroughs so I'll have to find my own way.

I have some awesome games I've never played. Kingdom Hearts 3D Dream Drop Distance is number 1 in my list (when I'm ready for it lol).




jormungand said:


> Sooo much love for that game!!!!!



All the hype and love for this game are totally justified. It's extremely big and complex yet simple and minimalistic. Absolutely unforgettable experience. No stupid tips/hints, no useless dialogs, cut-scenes, 3 hour long movies, excessive button mashing. Everything is just right.


----------



## jormungand (Apr 2, 2017)

Drone said:


> That's right, that world is so big that finding a colossus is easier than finding needle in a haystack. It forces you to explore and think which are the best things ever. Haha I will never watch/read walkthroughs so I'll have to find my own way.
> 
> I have some awesome games I've never played. Kingdom Hearts 3D Dream Drop Distance is number 1 in my list (when I'm ready for it lol).
> 
> ...


Hype no wayyy. That game deserves a place in the heart of the gamers and true developers of a game that like you said no stupid babysitting just skills. Games nowadays are meant to sell not to enjoy the beauty of creation.


----------



## Drone (Apr 2, 2017)

jormungand said:


> Hype no wayyy. That game deserves a place in the heart of the gamers and true developers of a game that like you said no stupid babysitting just skills. Games nowadays are meant to sell not to enjoy the beauty of creation.


I meant good kind of hype XD

Shadow of the Colossus has awesome atmosphere that just screams "explore me!" Only few games has this kind of thing. Metroid Prime Trilogy, Last Story, Xenoblade Chronicles, Drakan: The Ancients' Gates, Pirates: The Legend of Black Kat give similar experience. They let you take your time and enjoy non-linear levels. Even when I backtrack a lot I still enjoy design.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 2, 2017)

I got pretty much everything done worth doing in The Crew (platinum'd everything).  Time to go back to AC Unity.


----------



## newconroer (Apr 2, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I got pretty much everything done worth doing in The Crew (platinum'd everything).  Time to go back to AC Unity.



Have things sunk that low?


I am back on Elder Scrolls Online. I've shelved EQ on P99 until Pantheon comes out, but still wanted something MMO related to do alongside my survival games like Ark, Conan Exiles, Hellion, Osiris, etc.

ESO fits the bill but after this "One Tamriel" update, the game is even better. It's a shame we don't have a sub group for it, would be good to put together a little TPU guild for playing together* and doing merchant trading.

If anyone is interested, send me a PM. *Note would be EU region, but game is not region locked for new characters


----------



## mcborge (Apr 3, 2017)

ALIEN isolation.       Brown trousers time...


----------



## newconroer (Apr 3, 2017)

Glad to see you at it. Isolation is an amazing game (could do without the androids though). I hope this new Covenant one will be VR native as well (since looks like we won't be seeing updated SDK support for Oculus any time soon with Isolation).


----------



## mcborge (Apr 3, 2017)

newconroer said:


> Glad to see you at it. Isolation is an amazing game (could do without the androids though). I hope this new Covenant one will be VR native as well (since looks like we won't be seeing updated SDK support for Oculus any time soon with Isolation).


Thanks, i know what you mean about the androids, Lol. I didn't know there was going to be a covenant game, when is that coming out...


----------



## newconroer (Apr 3, 2017)

mcborge said:


> Thanks, i know what you mean about the androids, Lol. I didn't know there was going to be a covenant game, when is that coming out...



The way they were talking, it made it out to be around the time the movie launches, - so May this year.


----------



## mcborge (Apr 3, 2017)

newconroer said:


> The way they were talking, it made it out to be around the time the movie launches, - so May this year.


Cool! i'm always up for some Xenomorph based gaming.


----------



## purplekaycee (Apr 4, 2017)

Fallout 4
Batman arkham Knight


----------



## EzioAs (Apr 4, 2017)

Took long enough but I finally beat *Mad Max. *Love how they stay true to the tone of the movies until the end, quite enjoyed the final mission (final boss fight). Though I would say this game lacks innovation in a lot of aspect, it's still very enjoyable to me. At least I enjoyed the game more than I did with Shadow of Mordor.






I can finally play something else now. Maybe something shorter to beat this time around.


----------



## scevism (Apr 4, 2017)

Im on Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3 At the mo


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 4, 2017)

Pillars of Eternity occupies my time until the next Stellaris expansion drops.


----------



## Ithanul (Apr 4, 2017)

Just rented Rocket League, so playing that at the moment.

Darn, this game actually crazy fun.


----------



## Beastie (Apr 4, 2017)

Playing Project Cars and Civ V.

 Project Cars has given me a incidental series with the Lotus T98.
 Yay, my favourite car! Donnington Park is a crazy track with this car, you have to brake and corner so hard like you are trying to bury the front wheels in the tarmac. I think I need to get my lap times down by .5 sec to beat the AI at 100%.









 Civ V I'm on the horns of a dilema. I'm playing as the Zulus because I wanted to go for a purely military victory on a huge map. Things worked out kind of weirdly despite constant warmongering and now all of my neighbours love me. If I denounce anyone they all rabidly follow suit. Cultural victory is easy now, miitary victory requires backstabbing faithful allies. Hhmm.


----------



## newconroer (Apr 5, 2017)

Beastie said:


> Playing Project Cars and Civ V.
> 
> Project Cars has given me a incidental series with the Lotus T98.
> Yay, my favourite car! Donnington Park is a crazy track with this car, you have to brake and corner so hard like you are trying to bury the front wheels in the tarmac. I think I need to get my lap times down by .5 sec to beat the AI at 100%.
> ...



Project Cars is far from realistic. And though not a fan of Assetto Corsa either, I find it is more physics bound as far as modern racing games go.
If you're really into your simulators, then Grand Prix II, GTR 2 and Race 2007 (later RaceRoom) are more of that nature.


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 5, 2017)

Beastie said:


>


the greatest pilot made great show yet again. 
watched it on tv. i doubt i'll ever forget it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 5, 2017)

Ive been playing playerunknowns battlegrounds. Super fun game especially with a squad.


----------



## IceScreamer (Apr 5, 2017)

Just got into the beta for GMDX v9.0, mod for the original Deus Ex. Trying to break the game but the dev has done a good job so far. Highly recommend you guys try it, full release should be June 1st.


----------



## Beastie (Apr 5, 2017)

newconroer said:


> Project Cars is far from realistic. And though not a fan of Assetto Corsa either, I find it is more physics bound as far as modern racing games go.
> If you're really into your simulators, then Grand Prix II, GTR 2 and Race 2007 (later RaceRoom) are more of that nature.


 Yeah Project Cars is more of a simcade, but I find the graphics and the changing weather/day/night conditions give a great sense of immersion when everything is working right. I do find an issue with the AI physics being simplified- for example sometimes on cold tyres the AI has a massive advantage..

 I have been playing some Automobilista, which is much more physicsy. There is no weather and the graphics are a bit basic though.
 Because Automobilista is developed in Brazil it has a bunch of cool Brazilian tracks which don't feature in many other games.


----------



## EzioAs (Apr 5, 2017)

Played a little bit of *Genji: Dawn of the Samurai*. Not bad combat system, looks pretty good, based on an interesting part of Japan history, shockingly difficult . After some more time, I'm pretty sure I can get pretty good at it. It's been a long time since I played a hack and slash game.


----------



## newconroer (Apr 5, 2017)

Beastie said:


> Yeah Project Cars is more of a simcade, but I find the graphics and the changing weather/day/night conditions give a great sense of immersion when everything is working right. I do find an issue with the AI physics being simplified- for example sometimes on cold tyres the AI has a massive advantage..
> 
> I have been playing some Automobilista, which is much more physicsy. There is no weather and the graphics are a bit basic though.
> Because Automobilista is developed in Brazil it has a bunch of cool Brazilian tracks which don't feature in many other games.


Nice.

Ya, Project Cars to it's credit is the best VR racing game I've played -  I certainly felt immersed.  AI in any racing game is poor. They brake too early or too late, you can't put your trust in them going into the corners and they don't 'drive' like humans. It's some what hard to describe.


----------



## Beastie (Apr 6, 2017)

newconroer said:


> They brake too early or too late, you can't put your trust in them going into the corners and they don't 'drive' like humans. It's some what hard to describe.



Andrea de Cesaris simulation


----------



## Drone (Apr 7, 2017)

Defeated the third colossus in SotC. I've found him in no time, intuition I guess. He tried too hard to shake me off. The size of that world is simply mind-boggling. Realism and all the details are fantastic. Designers did a great job for sure!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 7, 2017)

I got as far as I could in Unity.  All that's left is the Nomad stuff (Companion app which refuses to sync) and co-op because the game is no longer active.

Playing Besiege right now because of update (two more maps released today) while I wait for GTAV to finish downloading (thanks @WhiteNoise and mysterious benefactor! )...

Some of these Besiege missions are tough.  The one with the bad wind storm was especially brutal.  Here's the contraption that ended up succeeding:




each arm has only three functions: extend (grabber release is tied to this), force contract (because the piston natural contraction is not adjustable in strength), and lift (used rarely, to jump the rear)

Edit: I went full retard (33 cannons, 6 crossbows, 3 spikes, 9 drills, 20 saws):





Hmm, well, all done in Besieged until they add more content.  I got 20 more hours to kill until GTAV is done downloading...


----------



## EzioAs (Apr 8, 2017)

Well, that was shorter than expected. It took me only 5 and a half hours to beat *Genji: Dawn of the Samurai*. Interesting enough game. Final boss was difficult, but fun. Definitely what you would expect for a boss fight during the PS2 era.

Now, onward to Kyrat. I've been waiting to play this for years, ever since I finished FC3.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Apr 8, 2017)

Finally got my hands on Mass Effect Andromeda. Somewhat reaching the halfway point of the main story. Eye candy is one of it's strong points thanks to Frostbite 3 engine. The ONLY problem so far are the terrible, buggy facial animations. Made me laugh instead of raging all the way xDDD Would recommend the game if it wasn't for the facial animation & walking animation that seemed out of place... Screenshots will be posted later.


----------



## Cvrk (Apr 9, 2017)

Dragon's Dogma: dark Arisen.
1080 freesync (caped at 72 fps) low shadows anti aliasing 8x, rest set to high. 
Kinda fun. And if you stray from the path, you will die very easily. 
No quick bar. Huge minus.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Apr 10, 2017)

Screenshot as promised. Stopping by in Havarl, Viability at 100%. Taken with Nvidia Ansel.


----------



## Drone (Apr 11, 2017)

*Shadow of the Colossus* completed for the first time ever.

Amazing game! I've managed to find all colossi _without a map and guiding light_. That's my personal challenge. Pretty rewarding feeling.
I spend entire day wandering and exploring the world, climbing each and every mountain and finding every temple and tomb. I visited many places many times and got it all memorized so when Dormin gave hints I found them all in no time.  But defeating colossi is another story ...

Some of them were extremely aggressive. Unfortunately not all boss battles were intuitive and I even waited for Dormin's hints. *sigh*
Colossus #15 was extremely annoying and the 16th was the worst. I never missed a single jump and never fell but when I was fighting the final boss I fell off billion times when I tried to jump from his left hand onto his right hand. I dunno why this happened, maybe because game's atmosphere was grim and it started to give some bleak feeling. Took zillion times to reach his head.

Many people felt sorry for killing colossi but it didn't make me feel bad at all. I only felt sorry for Wander because he wanted to save the girl.

Level design and physics are impressive and realistic. It's also amazing that climbing the bosses can be done differently, game gives you a choice to use your imagination and it's not scripted. I've managed to climb bosses #6, 15 and 16 not the way they're supposed to be climbed on lol.

AI is pretty impressive, even tiny lizards acted realistically and Agro's AI is amazing.

Little things I didn't like and things I wish were there: 

View angles in the final battle made jumping unnecessarily hard but it's kinda understandable because boss was really big.

Colossus #6, 10, 12 and 15 battles are counterintuitive (especially colossus #10 battle could've been more exciting).

Some animations, sky and battles could've been improved but it's not critical just minor stuff, some variety here and there wouldn't have hurt either.

I didn't know that Ueda originally planned to put 48 colossi in game. That'd be awesome to have more than 16 indeed! Shame it didn't happen. Because devil and spider looked really cool in concept art.

Being able to swing sword while on horseback would've been awesome.

More battles where Agro's help's required would've been awesome.

More battles involving puzzles, just like battle #14, my favorite.



*Verdict*: mind-blowing and excellent game!


----------



## EzioAs (Apr 11, 2017)

@Drone I love the fight against the bird colossus and the one that goes underwater. It feels super dramatic when you're grabbing them and charging your attack. The accompanying musics always hit it right on the spot.

I've spent about 12 (13?) hours on *Far Cry 4*. I really love the game. This and FC3 are among the few first person games where I'm very immersed into the world. The randomness design of the world is kinda annoying with animals attacking when you want to do a stealth approach but I always take that as a challenge to try again...and it just makes me laugh about in my head when I remember it later.


----------



## Drone (Apr 11, 2017)

@EzioAs  I agree that underwater electric colossus was cool. I kinda didn't want to fight avian colossi, they were peaceful. Bipedal ones were aggressive and I just wanted to get rid of them as fast as I can. If swimming controls and camera movement were more responsive I'm sure they could've added some underwater battles where you can stab them underwater or even swim inside of the colossi and stab them from the inside.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 12, 2017)

Finished ME: Andromeda in 157 hours. I actually do very much have no problem recommending it.

Not sure what I'm going to play next, Kona, or finish the Turing Test, or finish the very frustrating Obduction.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Apr 12, 2017)

@rtwjunkie Dayum you finish first... >w< For me I'm reaching halfway, getting 100% Viability for Havarl, Eos, Voeld & Elaaden for now. Kadara is still in progress. Making my moves on Vetra Nyx. hehe~


----------



## Drone (Apr 12, 2017)

ICO


----------



## Cvrk (Apr 14, 2017)

Rainbow Six Siege.
Very hard game for me. Multiplayer is so hard. Trying to get to lvl 5, so i can access local multiplayer. Easter lan party is coming up, and i wanna play it with my friends. Right now lvl 2... horrible. Players in the same team with you, can and will kill you. If they troll on you, before the other team attacks they can kill you while you w8. And there is NO way to report that player.
Doing more solo missions vs the bots. Maybe i will get more lvl this way.


----------



## Drone (Apr 14, 2017)

Completed *Ico*! Pretty awesome platforming and adventure. Some puzzles are _[_almost_]_ harder than Tomb Raider 4 puzzles. Physics and mechanics are awesome even modern-day video games have worse collision detection and clipping.

Level design/art, realism and story are brilliant. Ueda knows what he's doing. And that alternate ending is the best thing ever 

Sometimes camera angles play a really bad joke on you and you miss a jump or grab and fall to your doom - as it always happens to every kind of platforming, doesn't it? 

Some levels are extremely tough, especially the final one. And you can't save your game so if you die you'll have to do it over again. This kind of restriction is cruel lol but at least it helps your determination.

The Water tower level is ... arrrgh. You have to perform a couple of _special moves_ you never did and never will in other levels that's why I got stuck in that level for a whole day lol. I never watch/read walkthroughs so it took a loooong time to figure it out. Those moments when you know what to do but don't know how.

*Verdict*: Ico's impressive just like Shadow of the Colossus.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Apr 15, 2017)

Finally completed the main story of Mass Effect Andromeda!! clocked in 200+ hours after reaching 100% Viability on all habitable planets, established outposts for them, Scott Ryder x Vetra Nyx route done & kicked The Archon right in the ass in Meridian. Time to complete the remaining side quests~ =D


----------



## Drone (Apr 16, 2017)

*Tomb Raider 4* on Dreamcast with bump mapping and dynamic shadows. Next year's TR4's 20th anniversary, I just can't believe it 
















Miss you, classic Lara  And CORE of course


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 16, 2017)

Working a bit at Narcosis, Bulletstorm (yay for finally no more GFWL making it impossible to play), and Styx: Shards of Darkness.

Narcosis is an exercise in not using all your oxygen.   How's that for survival? Good luck with that.


----------



## abbutec (Apr 16, 2017)

64K said:


> Replaying Crysis 1 right now. It's still an amazing game graphics wise even 7 years later.


hihi , yeahh its really a great game , sometimes i miss online fights in mesa , was a great time . 
try max level without dying to play most difficulty ( sorry for my english - swiss guy ) , wish u cool time and enjoy it .
bye-bye  ;  abbutec


----------



## 64K (Apr 16, 2017)

abbutec said:


> hihi , yeahh its really a great game , sometimes i miss online fights in mesa , was a great time .
> try max level without dying to play most difficulty ( sorry for my english - swiss guy ) , wish u cool time and enjoy it .
> bye-bye  ;  abbutec



I tried Crysis on the hardest difficulty once and got my ass handed to me. Maybe I suck or was just trying to gun my way through the game too much instead of using cloak.


----------



## psyko12 (Apr 16, 2017)

Right now enjoying the ported Bayonetta  (a bit of Overwatch , CS:Go and Killing Floor 2)


----------



## manofthem (Apr 17, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> Working a bit at Narcosis, Bulletstorm (yay for finally no more GFWL making it impossible to play), and Styx: Shards of Darkness.
> 
> Narcosis is an exercise in not using all your oxygen. How's that for survival? Good luck with that.



I too have started Narcosis, courtesy of this awesome TPU member quoted above  

The game so far is terrific, for the maybe 90 minutes or so that I played. The oxygen thing really does play a big role in the game to be sure, as you need it. This is contrasted greatly with SOMA (another under the ocean game, an awesome game I love) where you don't ever worry about that, for eventually obvious reasons.

Narcosis is creepy and does a good job drawing you into it. I can see where they borrowed perhaps from other games, namely SOMA and Alien Isolation even, but it doesn't come off as a tacky ripoff.

I'm very much looking forward to playing more. Thanks again @rtwjunkie 



64K said:


> I tried Crysis on the hardest difficulty once and got my ass handed to me. Maybe I suck or was just trying to gun my way through the game too much instead of using cloak.



I was trying to find your post that he quoted, but then realized it was quite a while ago, nearly 3 years lol. 

Crysis on hardest (Delta maybe), yeah I think it's better to go slow and not gun it too much. I made it to the final level and to the final end battle but encountered a very strange issue with the game crashing no matter what, no matter how low I set the graphics. After a bunch of efforts, I found that lowering the difficulty allowed me to play through and finish the game, very weird. Long time ago now, maybe it's fine these days.

But Crysis is a fabulous game that I still love and always have installed.


----------



## Cvrk (Apr 17, 2017)

Started and finished Vikings Wolfs of Midgard yesterday. A total of around 12 hours with me and my friend. If you wanna have fun with a friend a few laughs here and there , it's a good game. We like hack&slash ,we like rpg but not the hard type(Divinity Original Sin - OMG!), it's easy,and at the same time it has lots of problems. The good time playing with a friend ,makes the huge problems that the game has, go away (almost).
There is no loot sharing. There is no way the one joining the party can help with story. Just NO support,rather than just killing bad guys with you. The game difficulty scales ,so playing with a friend is more difficult than playing alone. NO way to remap keys! You may try ,but after every single loading screen the controls default back (super stressing).
The game is very easy on the system specs, and it has lots of eye candy, the visuals are nice. Classes are balanced,and if you don't lose your patience ,you could probably almost very die .... but it's a hack & slash running around like crazy attracting huge trails of mobs after you is what makes it fun.
It does have fast drop -in ,drop-out system. The other player can connect in even if it's a middle of a cinematic cutscene and continue right from there.
I made many many printscreens, for some reason i am left with just 2...from the ending of the game.










O yeah, don't know if there ever gonna fix it. But, if you ever play this game, use a rune called "Rage Reuse 1,2x " or something... It's the R bar.. kinda like a berseker mode. More runes will stack up and you have zerker mode activated all the time!!! We found out this at the ending of the game. I had them on my armor, shield and helmet. All this with attack speed 16% (you add 1 single point every time you lvl-up) + Life Steel  = Nothing can kill you ever!
The rest of the game was kinda hard, and around lvl 9...23...we really struggled. Instead of running around, staying together just to survive. We focused on attack on the gear,instead of def. All that attack will kill anything pretty fast, but you are also left vulnerable. AT the begging a tank with attacks speed and damage was kinda "op" ...until it wasn't.


----------



## Kanan (Apr 18, 2017)

64K said:


> I tried Crysis on the hardest difficulty once and got my ass handed to me. Maybe I suck or was just trying to gun my way through the game too much instead of using cloak.


Yeah Crysis needs a lot of stealthing on the highest difficulty, I played through Crysis 3 like that. Never Terminator or Rambo mode, always stealthing as much as possible.


----------



## XiGMAKiD (Apr 18, 2017)

Kanan said:


> Yeah Crysis needs a lot of stealthing on the highest difficulty, I played through Crysis 3 like that. Never Terminator or Rambo mode, always stealthing as much as possible.



While I never played Crysis 3 on difficulty higher than normal, but as in many games I always try to stealth, and Rambo my way only when cornered


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 19, 2017)

100% GTAV in 125 hours.






Probably going to mop up some Starbound achivements next...


----------



## Lucas_ (Apr 19, 2017)

RE7


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 19, 2017)

Many thanks to RTW for his excellent prize, "Valley". I wandered thru this morning a bit, sailing thru the air, passing out life to dying vegetation with wild abandon, and taking back with equal recklessness, attempting to clear small puddles of water lol. Apparently, water shorts out the suit, or the suit weighs too much, or it melts in water, or whatever. Touching water is death, for me and "The Valley". I've restored life to the first three trees for a quest, and getting ready to wander further, but had to get to work. The music is amazing, and wonderfully calming, and gliding thru the landscape is so peaceful  Thanks @rtwjunkie


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 19, 2017)

Ahhzz said:


> Many thanks to RTW for his excellent prize, "Valley". I wandered thru this morning a bit, sailing thru the air, passing out life to dying vegetation with wild abandon, and taking back with equal recklessness, attempting to clear small puddles of water lol. Apparently, water shorts out the suit, or the suit weighs too much, or it melts in water, or whatever. Touching water is death, for me and "The Valley". I've restored life to the first three trees for a quest, and getting ready to wander further, but had to get to work. The music is amazing, and wonderfully calming, and gliding thru the landscape is so peaceful  Thanks @rtwjunkie



It is an AMZINGLY fun, grin-inducing game!  I felt like a little kid.  I felt like when I played my first video game. 



Spoiler



The suit won't always sink into water...be prepared for even MOAR grins!


----------



## Disparia (Apr 19, 2017)

Fallout Shelter. Started up a new vault recently to see some of the new features. I haven't played since Fallout 4, so there were a few.


----------



## Cvrk (Apr 21, 2017)

I didn't eat this week(joking), and i finally got money to buy a new game.
Since i don't wanna start a new thread just for this...here it goes:
*Overwatch*. Cuz i kinda "like" Paladins and i think Overwatch is the more Pro-like version. Afraid i might get overwhelmed by the competition in this game. Will be facing 7 year olds with 2000$ computers running at 200fps killing everything in a blink of an eye , streamers, or just very hipped gamers. Basically,nobody that plays on normal-easy diffculty like me. Sure many say,this game will the bomb for years to come and it will not die very easily . trying to convince myself that this is an "worth to buy" title. Have to mention Paladins...not a big fan of it. Especially when your team(with is random every game) is so bad and you are losing game after game for 1 hour!
*Player Unknown battlegrounds*.  The new hype! I love to watch people on youtube playing it,that always make it into top 10. More so, it could make for a fun coop lan party with my friends,if i convince them to buy it to. Playing it alone might be extremely challenging. Yet another just multiplayer game,since i am a story mode fan-boy,and there is nothing out there, since i will NEVER buy ME Andromeda.
*Total War: Warhammer*. Have been going gaga ,over this for a long time. I love Total War games,and this is the most amazing so far ( i think). Unfortunately the most expensive on the list, and if you don't buy the dlc's with the extra classes, you might be looking at only half the game (very sad). But it does have story,and super gameplay, and multiplayer.  But the multiplayer is think,not hat good looking at the reviews. And NO way i am paying for the dlc's....witch makes me wonder is it worth it ?
Witch game should i buy guys ?


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 21, 2017)

Cvrk said:


> I didn't eat this week(joking), and i finally got money to buy a new game.
> Since i don't wanna start a new thread just for this...here it goes:
> *Overwatch*. Cuz i kinda "like" Paladins and i think Overwatch is the more Pro-like version. Afraid i might get overwhelmed by the competition in this game. Will be facing 7 year olds with 2000$ computers running at 200fps killing everything in a blink of an eye , streamers, or just very hipped gamers. Basically,nobody that plays on normal-easy diffculty like me. Sure many say,this game will the bomb for years to come and it will not die very easily . trying to convince myself that this is an "worth to buy" title. Have to mention Paladins...not a big fan of it. Especially when your team(with is random every game) is so bad and you are losing game after game for 1 hour!
> *Player Unknown battlegrounds*.  The new hype! I love to watch people on youtube playing it,that always make it into top 10. More so, it could make for a fun coop lan party with my friends,if i convince them to buy it to. Playing it alone might be extremely challenging. Yet another just multiplayer game,since i am a story mode fan-boy,and there is nothing out there, since i will NEVER buy ME Andromeda.
> ...


I vote for Warhammer, even with the stick up the a$$ of  "no dlc: half a game". It's Total War... hard to go wrong with that franchise.


----------



## EzioAs (Apr 23, 2017)

80% progress in *Far Cry 4*. Just the main mission and secondary mission left. I'm definitely going to finish this tomorrow since I got the day off. 



Spoiler









The fight against thi guy is seriously super annoying (read: difficult). It's been a while since Ubisoft delivered some difficult boss fight.


----------



## Drone (Apr 23, 2017)

Finally got to Alexandria in Tomb Raider 4.






Jumping from rope to rope ain't no fun






Can't wait to see Cleopatra's palaces!


----------



## EzioAs (Apr 24, 2017)

Finished *Far Cry 4*. Man, what a blast. They got almost everything right in this game: the connection to previous games (apparently), the hidden endings, the plot twist, etc. It's also nice to see this game featuring great soundtracks much like their older games (though Rayman Origins and Legends soundtracks are also sweet). 

Starting from tomorrow, I'll finally get back to playing Grey Goo's campaign. Shouldn't put that off any longer, otherwise I'll lose interest.


----------



## 64K (Apr 24, 2017)

All the talk about Red Dead Redemption 2 made me want to play a Western so I picked up GUN for $5 on a Steam sale and have been having fun with it. Killing bears and wolves and outlaws and Indians. It's an old game from 2005 and the graphics aren't easy on the eyes but I don't care.
https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...b3TAhWEMSYKHS-NCVwQMwgkKAEwAQ&iact=mrc&uact=8


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 24, 2017)

I am enjoying GTA V even more with GTX 970. So much so i gave myself a pink mohican.

It looked great on high settings with HD 7970 but i can play on very high now......


----------



## Cvrk (Apr 24, 2017)

EzioAs said:


> They got almost everything right in this game


Except the multiplayer,where they lied about the co-op campaign,part. And the decisions that you make that have no relevance,cuz i went with the girls side, but still decided to spare the guys life,and all i got was a 1 minute cutscene. And so much more. 
All i'm saying is that for me it was a huge disappointment.... i just remembered. had to hunt so many animals to get the upgrades ,and none of them were where they supposed to be on the map.


----------



## EzioAs (Apr 24, 2017)

Cvrk said:


> Except the multiplayer,where they lied about the co-op campaign,part.



Don't know much about this part because never watched the trailers and didn't really tried the multiplayer aspect



> And the decisions that you make that have no relevance,cuz i went with the girls side, but still decided to spare the guys life,and all i got was a 1 minute cutscene. And so much more.



This is the case for a lot of games that have decision making. Sure, there might be some differences in the plot and there might be some games that did it better but I don't really see this as a con. In fact, I'm pro on this part because I'm guessing the point was never to let you actually have different endings, it's to actually understand and have a view of the decisions/perspectives/motives of these different leaders when you're stuck in the middle of it. There' also some post-ending DLC that I haven't got through yet, so I may have more things to add later.



> All i'm saying is that for me it was a huge disappointment.... i just remembered. had to hunt so many animals to get the upgrades ,and none of them were where they supposed to be on the map.



For me, this was just the case with one animal, the bharal (goat like animal) during the very early stages of the game (like a quarter of the map). Every other animals is located very closely to the pictures on the map.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Apr 25, 2017)

Back to Warframe, Mass Effect Andromeda, Watch Dogs 2, Need For Speed (2016) & StarCraft 2: Legacy Of The Void.

Edit: Highlight for playing LoTV of course was the popular Star Crafts mod by Carbot Animation. xDD


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 25, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I am enjoying GTA V even more with GTX 970. So much so i gave myself a pink mohican.
> 
> It looked great on high settings with HD 7970 but i can play on very high now......


FYI, I played through the entire GTAV single player game on my R9 390 at 1920x1200 60 Hz with everything maxed out.  Framerate only noticeably dipped about half a dozen times in 125 hours.  The benchmark was one of those.  The game can reasonably run at a lot higher settings than one would think it could.  Granted, the 8 GiB of VRAM on my card may have helped significantly.




64K said:


> All the talk about Red Dead Redemption 2 made me want to play a Western so I picked up GUN for $5 on a Steam sale and have been having fun with it. Killing bears and wolves and outlaws and Indians. It's an old game from 2005 and the graphics aren't easy on the eyes but I don't care.


Excellent game but yeah, dated.  It's the closest thing to the Red Dead series available on Windows.  It still blows my mind that Rockstar hasn't ported them.


And similar to GUN, I'm playing Hard West.  So far, I'm loving it.  I didn't realize it had an overworld which nicely breaks up the turn-based combat.




Tsukiyomi91 said:


> Back to Warframe, Mass Effect Andromeda, Watch Dogs 2, Need For Speed (2016) & StarCraft 2: Legacy Of The Void.


How is Watchdogs 2? I saw it was free to play and I was all NOPE.  I've really not heard anything about it.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 25, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> How is Watchdogs 2? I saw it was free to play and I was all NOPE. I've really not heard anything about it.


I would also like to know. What I had heard was that is was open-world trying to be all GTA-like, and had forsaken the real story and goal that was present in the first.


----------



## EzioAs (Apr 25, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> How is Watchdogs 2? I saw it was free to play and I was all NOPE.  I've really not heard anything about it.



It's not free to play. Haven't played it myself but a lot of people seem to enjoy it more than the first games (and I'm relaying thoughts on people who still enjoy the first one, despite its flaws). I've seen a couple videos and some threads that it still connects with the first game, just with a different characters and tone. Once it gets "cheap enough" (like less than 50% of what its currently priced at), I'll probably get it.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Apr 25, 2017)

@CAPSLOCKSTUCK woah.... 130 processes? OwO


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 25, 2017)

This is now,

 I have many web pages open, i am streaming live TV and watching last weekends MotoGP ( again, cos it was ace )and GTA is running in the background


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Apr 25, 2017)

@CAPSLOCKSTUCK  I see.


----------



## Kanan (Apr 25, 2017)

You gotta put a 6 core to good use


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 25, 2017)

EzioAs said:


> It's not free to play. Haven't played it myself but a lot of people seem to enjoy it more than the first games (and I'm relaying thoughts on people who still enjoy the first one, despite its flaws). I've seen a couple videos and some threads that it still connects with the first game, just with a different characters and tone. Once it gets "cheap enough" (like less than 50% of what its currently priced at), I'll probably get it.


Oh, must have been a free weekend or some other promotion. 



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> This is now,
> 
> I have many web pages open, i am streaming live TV and watching last weekends MotoGP ( again, cos it was ace )and GTA is running in the background


Dude, you need more RAM.


----------



## m0nt3 (Apr 25, 2017)

I have now moved on to the Baldurs Gate:EE series. Almost done with the original, I am pretty addicted atm. Playing a dwarven Fighter/Cleric as my main.


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 25, 2017)

Squeaky wheel gets the Kick!!!


----------



## m0nt3 (Apr 25, 2017)

Ahhzz said:


> Squeaky wheel gets the Kick!!!


Go for the eyes Boo, GO FOR THE EYES! 
Love Minsc.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 25, 2017)

Been playing a little Asseto Corsa since I picked it and the DLC up from the recent sale. Using my Steam Controller with tilt gyro axis for steering...damn is it fun and challenging. I am also doing a little A|B-ing against Project Cars since I own both. Though I haven't had more than 1 race in each due to so much work-related shit going on.

Beyond that, thinking about getting back into Elite Dangerous, and trying to setup my steam controller for that as well...I think it'd be fun to use the tilt gyro's to control the ship...we shall see. I am actually pretty comfy with a Mouse + KB in that game after selling off my HOTAS setup (though I do miss that setup...it went to a good home).

Lastly...still getting my RTS and 4X on. Mostly playing Ashes Escalation, Planetary Annihilation Titans modded on the RTS-front. Then getting back into Distant Worlds Universe on the 4X-side of things and having more fun with it than I have in a long time...just takes so much attention investment to play, at least with everything setup manually. Worth it tho.

Sadly I don't play for more than 30-60 minutes at a time, at most. So that's where a couple of quick races, or a fast RTS match come in. I can waste that much time just redesigning my ships in a 4X game...let alone planning supply routes, patrol routes, expansions, etc.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 25, 2017)

Been pretty tired lately and haven't gamed on pc since starting Narcosis last week, but I want to get back into that.

Instead, been lazy on the couch playing God of War 3 the last few nights. I realized that I started this game about 7 years ago in 2010 and never played more than half an hour or so. Then I started again in 2014 and played like 1.5hrs, and then forgot about it.

So now, I'm sticking with it, about 5-6hrs in, and the game is pretty good. Challenging even on normal mode, this game is not easy, and I have no idea how people can beat this game on Zealot mode, or whatever the hardest difficulty is.


----------



## Kanan (Apr 25, 2017)

Kursah said:


> Been playing a little Asseto Corsa since I picked it and the DLC up from the recent sale. Using my Steam Controller with tilt gyro axis for steering...damn is it fun and challenging. I am also doing a little A|B-ing against Project Cars since I own both. Though I haven't had more than 1 race in each due to so much work-related shit going on.


Interesting I play with tilt as well on phone, NFS No Limits. Despite it being a mobile game it's great and has a high entertainment value. I play it for almost a year now, still great. Btw it's the only game I play active at the moment, but maybe gonna play some GTA:O with CAPS soon.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 26, 2017)

64K said:


> All the talk about Red Dead Redemption 2 made me want to play a Western so I picked up GUN for $5 on a Steam sale and have been having fun with it. Killing bears and wolves and outlaws and Indians. It's an old game from 2005 and the graphics aren't easy on the eyes but I don't care.


I've debated picking this up for several years.  How is the gameplay? If it's fun I don't care about graphics either.


----------



## Komshija (Apr 26, 2017)

I'm at ~76% progress in Far Cry Primal, but since I play it occasionally, it will take a while until I finish the game. 

Currently I'm developing settlements on the second arctic region in Anno 2205. This is the most GPU-demanding game I've ever seen or heard about.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 26, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> I've debated picking this up for several years.  How is the gameplay? If it's fun I don't care about graphics either.


I haven't played it recently but from what I remember, good.  Think wild west (guns, bandits, and railroads) Ocarina of Time.  I beat the game twice: once on easy/normal and again on the hardest difficulty soon after.  Very few games are good enough to get two play throughs out of me anymore.


----------



## 64K (Apr 26, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> I've debated picking this up for several years.  How is the gameplay? If it's fun I don't care about graphics either.



I would say the gameplay is alright. There is a Max Payne Bullet Time like mode called Quickdraw which makes the game a bit too easy imo and it looks like it's going to be a bit of a short game. I would recommend the game if you're in the mood for a Western but not at the present $20 price. I happened to catch it for $5 on a sale but I'm not sure how often it goes on sale.


----------



## Frick (Apr 26, 2017)

Defeated the Unbidden in Utopia, now the endless grind for an actual victory begins. Federation victory is the safest bet, and it will take forever. I didn't get many interesting events this time around neither, so... Yeah. Genecit ascendancy is pretty great BTW, I've done all the research there is to do, so I just engineer all my pops to be super strong instead of hyper intelligent. Them habitats don't come free, and neither does the warfleet if I'm to keep up the the awakened fallen empire that is part of my federation.

I kinda wish I could replace the Ascendancy perks though, at least to get that +200 fleet capacity, but I totally understand why they don't let you do that. That would be way to powerful.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 1, 2017)

Finished Hard West, loved it enough to achievement hunt.  Will buy DLC and soundtrack (same guy that did Witcher 3) when on sale.  Really like the Luck mechanic (luck powers specials and also acts as armor, Fate Trader (each scenario has three unlocks and you can perpetually buy those unlocks via Fate Traders in each scenario), and how the perk system works (literally a partial deck of cards which each card has a major and minor bonus while creating poker hands add bonuses on top of that (5 of a kind, for example, gives +2 damage while a pair gives you +4 movement).


Added more solar panels to my base in Space Engineers and it still doesn't have enough juice to last through the night:





It has three assemblers, one disassembler, four refineries, and the three vehicles you see docked.


----------



## Italia1 (May 1, 2017)

Hi to all. looking for some to read in this forum, i've found this thread. Now im'm playing only 2 games: No man's sky and Mohaa: Breakthrough (created a server for play with some other). NMS is heavy for my pc, and is boring in long time; moh aa is very light and, with some mod, is funny like doom / quake.


----------



## Shengli (May 1, 2017)

Been playing day if infamy a lot. I like how 1-2 shots kills you. And I like they way when you die you have to wait until your team completes the current objective. It makes most if the players follow objectives and not just go for kills.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (May 1, 2017)

Hi , i'm replaying a lot Diablo 3 with a friend, Syberia 3 and playing like crazy Nier Automata and just started yesterday Shadow of Mordor and looks great XD.


----------



## manofthem (May 1, 2017)

Italia1 said:


> Mohaa: Breakthrough (created a server for play with some other)



While I feel it was the weakest of the Allied Assault series, it was still a great game. I thought the multi went down for AA, but I'm glad to hear people are still playing it!


----------



## MagnyCours (May 1, 2017)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> Back to Warframe, Mass Effect Andromeda, Watch Dogs 2, Need For Speed (2016) & StarCraft 2: Legacy Of The Void.
> 
> Edit: Highlight for playing LoTV of course was the popular Star Crafts mod by Carbot Animation. xDD



Nice to see another Warframe player here. Thinking about going back to the game after a long hiatus.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (May 1, 2017)

@MagnyCours if you missed out for about 2 years like me, chances of going back & re-polish all your rusted up skills is pure headache, not to mention of keeping up with ALL the new stuff the game has to offer. =w=


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (May 1, 2017)

Back to Warframe! =D


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (May 2, 2017)

Road to Mastery Rank 17 @ Warframe, here I come.


----------



## Boatvan (May 2, 2017)

Is anyone else playing Yooka-Laylee? I think it is a great throwback to the Banjo-Kazooie games in the days of yore.


----------



## hellrazor (May 4, 2017)

Building Cataclysm: DDA in celebration my new system, hopefully I'll get to keep my save.


----------



## Totally (May 4, 2017)

hmmm. Warframe I stopped playing a long time ago, but read that they nerfed Nyx (she was my baby though she had that nerf coming for the wrong reasons which was mostly player hate than her actually being broken) when I thought about going back.

As of yesterday it was XCOM2 got to the final mission and I feel like that is a good stopping point and plan on moving to RoTR been sitting in my library since I got it.


----------



## BroBQ (May 4, 2017)

I've been hooked on Dead by Daylight. Really fun game.


----------



## EzioAs (May 4, 2017)

Just thought I'd check up *Assassin's Creed Unity* cause it's been a while since I played an AC game. This game looks pretty sweet (even by 2017's standard) if you have the hardware to run it properly. Don't know if I'm going to be replaying this but I do feel the itch.


----------



## m0nt3 (May 4, 2017)

I really disliked Unity. They tried to focus more on stealth by giving enemies near endless health pool. They also removed the assasination after dropping a smoke bomb. Never finished it and havent returned to the series yet.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 4, 2017)

EzioAs said:


> Just thought I'd check up *Assassin's Creed Unity* cause it's been a while since I played an AC game. This game looks pretty sweet (even by 2017's standard) if you have the hardware to run it properly. Don't know if I'm going to be replaying this but I do feel the itch.


It is a good looking and fun game, if a bit repetitious.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 4, 2017)

Unity is the buggiest AC I've ever played but I still finished it.  It is the first AC game to heavily focus on a co-op experience.  You'll learn to hate people with guns in that game.  They are assholes.

The most prevalent bugs in the game are because of adding a new feature from previous games: building interiors.  There isn't a dedicated "go in window" button so the game has to assume what you meant and it generally assumes wrong.



m0nt3 said:


> They also removed the assasination after dropping a smoke bomb.


That only works if they're unaware of you before the smoke bomb goes off.


I've started playing Wasteland 2.


----------



## EzioAs (May 4, 2017)

@rtwjunkie @FordGT90Concept I already beat this game like, 3 years ago. Just thought I'd take another look. There are areas where I think it excels at compared to Syndicate and previous AC entry (graphics and customization) but falls short in terms of more precise and robust controls and music. The black box missions are still nice but I think Syndicate does it a bit better. Still, what really bothers me is that to this day, Ubisoft still doesn't incorporate difficulty settings in the main AC games. It's really sad because in my opinion, all the AC games are too easy. Heck, I'd probably even enjoyed them more if they took out the medicines in the game.



FordGT90Concept said:


> The most prevalent bugs in the game are because of adding a new feature from previous games: building interiors. There isn't a dedicated "go in window" button so the game has to assume what you meant and it generally assumes wrong.



There is a dedicated button to go inside from near a window but I never needed to use that since it's not as hard to go in currently. The latest version seems to fix some of the more constant complaints I suppose since I don't really experience much bug (if any).



m0nt3 said:


> I really disliked Unity. They tried to focus more on stealth by giving enemies near endless health pool. They also removed the assasination after dropping a smoke bomb. Never finished it and havent returned to the series yet.



To each his own but I prefer stealth approach more than open combat. I like the stealth direction they're heading with Unity and Syndicate but it's not executed as well as I'd hoped (surprising since they also made Splinter Cell and Far Cry).


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 4, 2017)

Syndicate seems to improve on many of the little quibbles we have with Unity.  Incidentally, @m0nt3 I am unsure which game you were playing but whether it was assassination or direct combat, I noticed no such endless health pool for enemies. They died just fine for me.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 4, 2017)

EzioAs said:


> To each his own but I prefer stealth approach more than open combat. I like the stealth direction they're heading with Unity and Syndicate but it's not executed as well as I'd hoped (surprising since they also made Splinter Cell and Far Cry).


Me too and Assassin's Creed has never really been big on stealth mechanics.  Sneaking works in Far Cry 3/4 because the environment is huge and spread out.  Sneaking works in Splinter Cell because the environment is small and designed specifically for it.  Assassin's Creed environments are often cramped and crowded.  You might be able to stealth assassinate your target but you're almost always going to be in a situation where you have to fight or evade your way out.  The only way they will change this is if they make a game in modern times where getting seen usually means death.  That would practically be Watch Dogs though which they already have so I think Assassin's Creed will stay remain heavily melee combat.


----------



## m0nt3 (May 4, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Un
> That only works if they're unaware of you before the smoke bomb goes off.



yeah, it was a change from previous games.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 4, 2017)

Yup, probably co-op balancing.  For example, one player can get into combat, throw a smoke bomb, then the other player can walk in there and poke everyone.

Not being able to counter riflemen is another thing that has been there since Assassin's Creed 3 that they got rid of.  Most likely they did that so players are forced to clear the riflemen before engaging people on the ground.  If you don't and don't have any smoke bombs to break line of sight, you're in for a world of hurt.


----------



## m0nt3 (May 4, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> Syndicate seems to improve on many of the little quibbles we have with Unity.  Incidentally, @m0nt3 I am unsure which game you were playing but whether it was assassination or direct combat, I noticed no such endless health pool for enemies. They died just fine for me.


I haven't played it since release, so perhaps it is not as bad. But there were some enemies when I was sneaking inside a palace that were just meat sponges. Not endless, It just felt like they took way more damage than they should. Unfortunately I will never play it again, as I only game on linux now.

So I finished BG:EE and am moving on to its expansion, Siege of Dragonsoear and playing some Company of Heroes 2 on the side.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 4, 2017)

m0nt3 said:


> I haven't played it since release, so perhaps it is not as bad. But there were some enemies when I was sneaking inside a palace that were just meat sponges. Not endless, It just felt like they took way more damage than they should. Unfortunately I will never play it again, as I only game on linux now.
> 
> So I finished BG:EE and am moving on to its expansion, Siege of Dragonsoear and playing some Company of Heroes 2 on the side.


Thanks for the clarification! It's a shame they can't adapt AC for Linux.


----------



## m0nt3 (May 4, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> Thanks for the clarification! It's a shame they can't adapt AC for Linux.



I am hoping the use of Vulkan will spread as it is cross platform. Doom 2016 plays perfectly on wine with vulkan. So hopefully this new AMD/Bethesda partnership works out this way.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 4, 2017)

Really has nothing to do with Vulkan and has a lot to do with a very small audience that plays games on Linux.  They're not going to spend hundreds of thousands of dollars on a platform that only a few thousand play on.


----------



## m0nt3 (May 4, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Really has nothing to do with Vulkan and has a lot to do with a very small audience that plays games on Linux.  They're not going to spend hundreds of thousands of dollars on a platform that only a few thousand play on.



That is where you are not completely correct. For games that would never get ported, can run just fine in wine with vulkan (so long as not using crazy DRM like denuvo), as I mention with Doom 2016 (A bethesda game and my reference to the AMD/Bethesda partnership). There are also porting Companies, like feral, VP, and aspyr. If the games they port are vulkan native, it makes the porting process a lot easier for them and gives us much better performance not converting to opengl. If there wasn't money to be made, these companies would not be porting the games nor would Valve have not bothered with getting Steam working natively and because of the walled garden microsoft is wanting to create.

https://www.feralinteractive.com/en/linux-games/

 Just a few of the thousands we already have.

So, yes, its a smaller audience and major devs likely wont do their own ports. but these porting companies will. If the game supports Vulkan natively, then it will likely run at windows performance, via wine a win/win.

Also, feral is working on a Direct X11 to vulkan wrapper. Which is already working with Mad Max.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 5, 2017)

I'll get some screened up this evening, but I've been playing Sniper: Ghost Warrior 3.  I have 8 hours in so I can say it is basically pretty fun.  It's only a AA game, and doesn't pretend to be AAA.  

Sniping mechanics and stealthing are very good. Gunplay is solid as well.  Overall, it is fun, and has a lot of freedom.  

The downside? They went to a Far Cry model, in which you clear areas of enemy strongholds and have a safe house in a cleared area.  This is a break from GW 2 in which you went mission to mission.  That is the format that Sniper Elite 4 has, and why that is a better game, worth full price. 

Still, it is beautiful on Cryengine 3, and is certainly immersive as you assassinate war criminals.  Can't wait to get back to it!


----------



## purplekaycee (May 5, 2017)

Fire watch
Life's strange


----------



## Frick (May 5, 2017)

Realizing I had about 80 hours in Stellaris: Utopia, I decided to uninstall the game. 80 hours is a bit too to much in 26 days. So now I read Dune, again. You all should read those books, and then read the finishers and possibly prequels and wonder at how his son manages to do some things so very wrong. There's no such things as electrical cords, _Brain_.

EDiT: And a bit of Ark, solo.


----------



## Readlight (May 5, 2017)

m0nt3 said:


> I am hoping the use of Vulkan will spread as it is cross platform. Doom 2016 plays perfectly on wine with vulkan. So hopefully this new AMD/Bethesda partnership works out this way.


On my pc tested doom vulkan do not work on rx460


----------



## m0nt3 (May 5, 2017)

Readlight said:


> On my pc tested doom vulkan do not work on rx460


You would need to use the AMDGPU-PRO driver for Doom Vulkan on wine.


----------



## ASOT (May 6, 2017)

My playlist games


----------



## Disparia (May 6, 2017)

Time for the panties to drop.






Though, I kind of like the original translated English more.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (May 7, 2017)

more Warframe & Mass Effect Andromeda for this month. This is gonna be good. xD


----------



## Capitan Harlock (May 7, 2017)

Just started Prey and is awesome XD.


----------



## Cvrk (May 7, 2017)

The Division. Free for another 9 hours.


----------



## Boatvan (May 7, 2017)

Did anyone buy Dawn of War III? I go into the Steam store wanting to, but then I see all of the negative reviews. I wanted that game to be good so badly, but it sounds like they tried to force it to be a MOBA.


----------



## Dethroy (May 7, 2017)

Boatvan said:


> Did anyone buy Dawn of War III? I go into the Steam store wanting to, but then I see all of the negative reviews. I wanted that game to be good so badly, but it sounds like they tried to force it to be a MOBA.


It is definitely not a MOBA. It's more like a slightly watered down Dawn of War 1 that puts more focus on heroes. At least it seems that way heaving read/watched multiple reviews/gameplay videos. Haven't played it myself though. But why don't you simply give it a try... If it's not your cup of tea, make use of Steam refunds.


----------



## Boatvan (May 7, 2017)

Dethroy said:


> But why don't you simply give it a try... If it's not your cup of tea, make use of Steam refunds.


I'm weird when it comes to games. First off, I can't bring myself to buy a game at full price. I usually wait until it is on sale months later. In the rare occurrence I buy a game when it comes out, I want to give it a real chance, which usually means I break the 2 hour playtime/2 week ownership refund threshold. After that, it falls into Steam library obscurity, collecting dust like 95% of my games... So yes for a normal person this would be logical, but I'm far from normal lol


----------



## EzioAs (May 7, 2017)

Boatvan said:


> I'm weird when it comes to games. First off, I can't bring myself to buy a game at full price. I usually wait until it is on sale months later. In the rare occurrence I buy a game when it comes out, I want to give it a real chance, which usually means I break the 2 hour playtime/2 week ownership refund threshold. After that, it falls into Steam library obscurity, collecting dust like 95% of my games... So yes for a normal person this would be logical, but I'm far from normal lol



If that's abnormal, then count me in!


----------



## Cvrk (May 7, 2017)

Playerunknown battlegrounds
Looking for a game buddy.  have mic we can talk in game. Send me PM if you wanna add me in your steam friend list.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 7, 2017)

Playerunknown's battlegrounds. All day and all night



Cvrk said:


> Playerunknown battlegrounds
> Looking for a game buddy.  have mic we can talk in game. Send me PM if you wanna add me in your steam friend list.



Do you have discord? I will post the link to the TPU discord. A lot of us play PUBGs so.


----------



## Cvrk (May 8, 2017)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Do you have discord? I will post the link to the TPU discord. A lot of us play PUBGs so.


Ok. I will install Discord. Still w8 for you to post the link. Maybe we will play today after i come back from work.


----------



## Drone (May 8, 2017)

Resistance: Retribution


Pretty solid 3rd person shooter (world war + aliens) with Syphon Filter engine and nice physics


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (May 8, 2017)

as usual, playing both Warframe & Mass Effect: Andromeda since Space Month is still active. Also, I was surprised to see Vetra Nyx's voice actress on Twitter after finding out I was a big fan of her character xD #VetrArt


----------



## Drone (May 9, 2017)

I gave up on Resistance and started *Geist* on GameCube 

After Metroid games Geist is the best looking first person game on NGC. It's probably the first game where you can leave your body and possess objects animals and humans. I'm impressed











Geist was ahead of its time and it's actually a bad thing because if it would've come later on Wii it'd been even better but anyway I've never played anything like this. Absolutely great game. It has everything: puzzles, story, exploration, action.


----------



## erixx (May 9, 2017)

Sniper 4 and Sniper Ghost Warrior 3.

I am missing more "life" on maps. That is, non enemies. I remember The Saboteur that had a splendid city of Paris. 

Can't be that difficult to add some ambience to state of the art 2017 games...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 9, 2017)

Saints Row, Grand Theft Auto, and Watch Dogs probably have the most life.  I've seen some interesting things in The Division too (like a dog killing a low flying bird).


----------



## Kanan (May 11, 2017)

Drone said:


> After Metroid games Geist is the best looking first person game on NGC. It's probably the first game where you can leave your body and possess objects animals and humans. I'm impressed


Prey (the old one, not the new that's coming now) allowed something similar.

Played Payday 2 today, did some nice stealthed heists, we stole the big diamond where you have to walk the correct path on the coded floor if you don't want to get gas'ed in the big diamond room and we stole 5 extra artifacts on top of it.


----------



## xenocide (May 11, 2017)

I picked up Elder Scrolls Online last week, haven't had a ton of time to sit down and play it but I got a few hours in the other day and it actually seems pretty cool.  Interested to see how it is outside of the starting areas.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 12, 2017)

finally got 2 of my STEAM wishlist ... 

Abzû: diving in a lyrical dimension ... no obvious interface pure daydream dive in the blue ... until one of my 2 drones got chewed by a shark 
    

Bayonetta... my old X360 love ... 1080p 60fps hell yeah! 
    

nervous gameplay, awesome screenplay in cinematic (the cemetery intro .... oohhh how i missed that one!) character with .... character and personality... and the progression map (i actually had the little Bayonetta figurine back in the days ... but i can't figure out where i did put it  )

and on mobile ... well i've found a good time killer


----------



## Drone (May 12, 2017)

I abandoned all games and started to play *Kingdom Hearts II Final Mix+*

4 hours and I got to the train station!


----------



## EzioAs (May 12, 2017)

@Drone I only played the normal version but it was still pretty good. Don't really know what the Final Mix version brings to the table. I like the combat style of KH2 but I personally found the story a bit confusing. The first one was a bit easier to understand for me.

I just beat the campaign of *Grey Goo*. To be honest, a lot of the time when I'm playing this, I keep comparing it to StarCraft II and in that sense , it seems like a poorly made game. However, when I think about it, this game does have the challenging part going on (especially The Aperture Device mission) and it's pace and speed is more akin to the style of older RTS games which some people tend to enjoy more than micromanaging 90% of the time. The story is surprisingly enjoyable as well and they did go with high fidelity FMV (which is really nice) but it's clear that this was a much lower budget game to developed compared to SCII. My main gripe though, is with two things: you can't adjust game speed anywhere and the Goo faction seems to be rather imbalanced compared to the Beta and the Human factions. Still, it's a decent game and RTS fans should probably give it a shot if they're looking for another RTS game.

Starting from now though, I'm gonna be playing *Bayonetta*. It's time to see how this game compares to my favorite hack and slash: DMC4 (and 3).


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 12, 2017)

EzioAs said:


> Starting from now though, I'm gonna be playing *Bayonetta*. It's time to see how this game compares to my favorite hack and slash: DMC4 (and 3).


actually i played some DMC ... but Dante/Nero will never beat Bayonetta/Cereza in term of fun and pun
keep in mind the mastermind, Hideki Kamiya, behind Bayonetta is the same as DMC, i love both games and soundtrack they have (more Bayonetta than DMC tho "Sworn through sword" from DMC is a ... blast ) Bayonetta is, by essence, a DMC'like.

to be frank ... Bayonetta is awesome in every aspect and albeit being sanctioned as sexist, if we except the lengthy legs ..., nothing is over-exaggerated
as i wrote, i love both games ... but well Bayonetta is the answer to the issue i had: my ex-gf was monopolizing my X360 to play DMC 4 because Dante/Nero were "sooooooo handsome" ahahah (actually she did also play Bayonetta and find her quite well designed in all fairness )

Bayonetta's design a 1 year long development
 

fun fact the theme song interpret is Helena Noguerra a French artist ... frankly it surprised me when i got the X360 version, and another thing that surprised me ... the STEAM version actually has Japanese voicing while the original was English only (but they did a awesome job on the English version ... i couldn't bring me to let it in Japanese after comparing the two)

oh and the cemetery scene i was talking about ... 









and the ending is just as awesome ahahah


----------



## Drone (May 12, 2017)

EzioAs said:


> @Drone I only played the normal version but it was still pretty good. Don't really know what the Final Mix version brings to the table. I like the combat style of KH2 but I personally found the story a bit confusing. The first one was a bit easier to understand for me.



KH2 Final Mix version has lots of new stuff

redone textures
new difficulty mode (critical like in all other KH games)
new minigame
new weapons, abilities
tons of cutscenes
battle between Sora and Roxas is now playable
Members of Organization XIII (Vexen, Larxene, Marluxia, Lexaeus, and Zexion) can be found and fought in various places.

And zillion other things, the list is pretty long.

KH2 story is complicated. It's impossible to fill all the gaps because many events happened between KH1 and KH2.

Here's the formula to understand the whole thing:

KH1 final mix -> Re:coded -> 358/2 Days -> Re:Chain of Memories -> KH2 final mix

Basically one has to play all these 5 games plus Birth By Sleep and Dream Drop Distance. No wonder Squenix re-re-released KH so many times.

edit: My favorite Kingdom Hearts game is *358/2 Days*


----------



## EzioAs (May 12, 2017)

@Drone I can go mental trying to understand this . I don't even know about Re;coded before. I only played KH1, Chain of Memories and KH2. Sadly, I'm probably not gonna be able to play all the KH games. I do have Birth By Sleep in my backlog and I might try that in the not-so-far future.

It's nice to know the Final Mix version offers more difficulty, boss fights and cutscenes. At least people should get their moneys worth.


----------



## Drone (May 12, 2017)

EzioAs said:


> @Drone I can go mental trying to understand this . I don't even know about Re;coded before. I only played KH1, Chain of Memories and KH2. Sadly, I'm probably not gonna be able to play all the KH games. I do have Birth By Sleep in my backlog and I might try that in the not-so-far future.
> 
> It's nice to know the Final Mix version offers more difficulty, boss fights and cutscenes. At least people should get their moneys worth.



It's mental indeed. That's why they released final mixes where new scenes explain some stuff.

As for Re:coded ... it's the hardest game ever. Data Roxas (secret boss) is _unbeatable_. Seriously, I leveled up Sora to the maximum, found the best gear and keyblade and still can't beat him  Lol same like Minerva secret battle in Final Fantasy VII Crisis Core. *sigh* Maybe I'll pull myself together and beat them oneday ...


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 12, 2017)

oh @EzioAs  unofficial Bayonetta's game name : Angel May Cry ... bahahahahahahah 
actually there is a wink from Rodan on that .... "you give me that record and i'll order something so fiendish, Angels will cry at the sight of it." 

annnnddd i finally got my USS Alabama, yesterday ... funny someone gifted me 12200 doubloon, which is the exact price of that ship and since it's only buyable in game and not in the WG website store ... well that was welcome ... tho i don't know who did it ... since i have no RL friends that, as far as i know, play WoWs, should i feel guilty ...


----------



## EzioAs (May 12, 2017)

@GreiverBlade I saw one achievement or tracker in the game is called Angel May Cry. First impression of the game though, controls are smooth and the mechanics seems well polished. To be honest though, visual wise, it's not as appealing as I originally expected. But, I still play games from the 90s to this day so, I'm not really turned off by it. I just thought DMC4 looked better even though DMC4 was release earlier. Then again, that game usually consists of much smaller areas with some slight delays in transition between areas.


----------



## alucasa (May 12, 2017)

I don't think anyone has mentioned it, so here I go.

I play TPU pretty much everyday.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 12, 2017)

actually i am a bit baffled ... the original looked better ... tho it's not a remaster but a port with 1080p60/2160p60 and higher AA possible.








i am searching for a Reshade/SweetFX to alter that over brightened rendering ... 

nonetheless it did age well for a 2009 game 

oh BTW fun fact Bayonetta/Cereza's height is .... 7'7"/232cm weight 200lbs+/90kg+  quite the top model if you ask me 

oouuuhhhh Umbra Reshade ENB 1.0 looks ... neat ... (too bad Yvan Boris i mean... said they will be no further version for Bayonetta) yay for PC masterrace ... (pfffttt  )

http://enbseries.enbdev.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=5468&start=10
yep definitely an upgrade, luckily DOF is toggle on/off (and i had to re hook my numpad ahah since SSAO/SSIL is on numpad 5 and DOF on INS, while framework is on F10)
even the title looks better


testing:

luckily that ENB save screenshot in PNG and BMP 1.9mb for PNG otherwise it's a 8mb BMP 

e.d.i.t. : oh well i didn't resist ... i got NieR: Automata (despite the reviews going bipolar because of bugs ...)

still the DL will be a bit long (tho a little less than DOOM or Wolfenstein ahah) so i got myself Haydee, since it was in my recommendations list ... (dunno why but now it's at 15chf while my checkout was 7.50chf, special 50% discount? weird)


funny tho ... it feels like portal but with a Chell that gone thru a madman dream about cybernetic arms and head with a human oversized body ... or "Thicc" as the current trend goes ... as i saw it was quite mod-able for the character appearance i took a look at the workshop

ok let see ... Overwatch character? oohhh my 2 favorites are here ...
 
tho i would have preferred Mei with her original outfit ...

well technically the main character is an Android or Cyborg ... why not:
 
aye, Motoko Kusanagi in her "first assault" version and ... EDI from ME2 

and then i stumbled upon that ...
 
YoRHa Type A No.2 and YoRHa No.2 Type B ... unexpected ... tho as they are Androids ... well ... fitting

and then:


what the .... Linkle???? errrr ...

other than that the game is interesting, challenging, no guidance you need technically to figure out things, extremely hard in hardcore mode, dying a lot is ultra common even in softcore mode... tbh i didn't expect that


----------



## Kissamies (May 13, 2017)

Just completed FF X-2 first time on PC, 49% and I on new game plus I'll do things much better  Felt much easier than on PS2 13yrs ago. 

I think Far Cry 3, RE7 and Remember Me are my next projects!


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 14, 2017)

NieR: Automata... i was right ... i like it 

Prologue has one of those "OH F*CK!" moment ... two in fact
  

on the 1st Goliath class appearance ... and then when you finally got it to shut down, at a great expense and sacrifice, 4 more of them get in the melee... interesting way to set up things.

afterward, feels of liberty is not bad, 2B is less powerful than during the prologue but the gameplay is nice and scenery are great.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (May 14, 2017)

Back from ME: Andromeda. Current planets that have reached 100% Viability so far are: Eos, Voeld, Havarl & Kadara. 3 more planets/moon left. Currently in progress: Eladeen (at 38%)


----------



## Cvrk (May 14, 2017)

There should be like a sub subcategory to this thread called "guess the game".  I think it could be fun. 

Woman in red dress






Driving a car through the mountains





My "in game" ex-girlfriend





Invited to a wedding





The wedding did not go to well






Some version of modded Skyrim lookalike 





So, can you guess the game ?


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 14, 2017)

Cvrk said:


> There should be like a sub subcategory to this thread called "guess the game".  I think it could be fun.
> 
> Woman in red dress
> 
> ...


Easy....Sniper Ghost Warrior 3.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 15, 2017)

addressing NieR : Automata's major issues ... well i saw some of the issues other "negative" reviewer noticed, tho instead of seeking a bit on the net ... they only complain to SquareEnix, tho i can understand them ... i do not understand the fact that they can't seek other solutions ...  (specially when there is a guide about it on the STEAM community ... tho i've found that one ... after actually finding the solution by myself  )

for those who are eyeing on NieR and are tied back by the feedback about bugs :
https://github.com/Kaldaien/FAR/releases
and
https://steamcommunity.com/groups/SpecialK_Mods/discussions/3/1334600128973500691/


in fact the only issues i had was lower fixed res bloom and AO and occasional screen tearing, which was strange with Vsync on (and framebuffer resolution ... that game actually upscaled to 1080p which was probably the cause of tearing)

FAR interface overly useful + system monitoring (toggle'able on and off)

FAR manually setting fps limit at 59.5fps result: smooth as butter


as usual with games ... modder community always do better than developers/publishers 

edit: and a funny one, the official and supported FAR mod has a anti-piracy check, if non legal copy : unplayable (many people complained about that without knowing it was a anti-piracy measure, extremely hilarious  ) tho the author of the mod did put a non supported version for cracked user, but warned them they would get no troubleshooting support ahah


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 15, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> Bulletstorm



 I remember years back I loved that game it was so underrated though, I really enjoyed it


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 15, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> I remember years back I loved that game it was so underrated though, I really enjoyed it


Very underrated. It's just a fast paced good time.  Now with slightly improved graphics and AI, no gfwl keeping it from starting, and the Duke, if you want him.

With full price? For most, no. I don't mind helping these devs who have broken free and are raising cash for something new.


----------



## Kissamies (May 15, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> I remember years back I loved that game it was so underrated though, I really enjoyed it


My little brother used to love it, haven't played it myself tho. I have to keep that in mind.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (May 15, 2017)

Update: there's only 5 planets (one is a moon/planet aka Eladeen) in ME: Andromeda. All have 100% Viability Points.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 15, 2017)

platinum game is doing that on purpose ... i bet ... i check my bayonetta's details on steam and i notice ....



duuuuurrrr my fourth favorite X360 game (after Bayonetta, Magna Carta 2 and Lost Odyssey, not counting the Halo series tho ... )

but but but ... i have already got some of my STEAM fix for the month ... 
edit ... since Vanquish launch on 25th May ... i can make it pass as my fix for June and get it in pre order (which will include the collector bonuses )  or i am just making excuses to get it?

and i can ... ride a  Moose in NieR


and i am weak to promotion ...

at last i know my rig can't run Deus Ex: Mankind Divided in DX12 all maxed 

well it was beautiful but that was also a bloody slideshow at 27fps max 
  

a lot to play ... for solo games and also i still have my mmo's ... i am thinking i should seriously revise my gaming behavior, tho i have a lot of free time thanks to my job and i am a collector


----------



## Yukikaze (May 15, 2017)

New addiction: World of Warships.

Destroyers are little buckets of fun. Torpedoes for all!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 15, 2017)

Picked up Dirt Rally from the Humble monthly subscription, haven't played dirt in awhile and def need to get my steering with a gamepad down again.  Must say it looks pretty nice on my RX 480 and runs at a silky smooth 72fps on my OC'd 72hz Samsung PLS


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 15, 2017)

Yukikaze said:


> New addiction: World of Warships.
> 
> Destroyers are little buckets of fun. Torpedoes for all!


ohhh ... actually i think i am the only one that enjoy playing the Tachibana (T2 japanese Destroyer ...) all torps nearly no guns ...
actually i am more battleships and cruisers at higher tier but low tier destroyers are fun  for the record, i was never able to get thru one play with a Błyskawica or Fubuki without sinking (T5 and lower a little more easy for destro)

too bad the Kitakami is not available anymore ... you would like it  10 x quad 610mm Type90 Mod. 1 torp launcher (5 per side), as long as you are not a "Torpidiots" as we call them: those who fire blindly torps and get more allies than enemies in the killcount 

edit: DE:MD no DX12, much better  (still all maxed)


----------



## droopyRO (May 15, 2017)

Metro 2033/Last Light on Ranger Hardcore, not as hard as i thought since i played them before about 4 years ago in their original form, not this Redux variants that seem easyer.


----------



## Yukikaze (May 15, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> ohhh ... actually i think i am the only one that enjoy playing the Tachibana (T2 japanese Destroyer ...) all torps nearly no guns ...
> actually i am more battleships and cruisers at higher tier but low tier destroyers are fun  for the record, i was never able to get thru one play with a Błyskawica or Fubuki without sinking (T5 and lower a little more easy for destro)
> 
> too bad the Kitakami is not available anymore ... you would like it  10 x quad 610mm Type90 Mod. 1 torp launcher (5 per side), as long as you are not a "Torpidiots" as we call them: those who fire blindly torps and get more allies than enemies in the killcount
> View attachment 88003



I am pretty much a dedicated DD driver and I rarely if ever play any other ships. I'm only playing for about three weeks now, for a total of 270 games in DDs, and 25 games in other things. I just like the hit-n-run, smoke-up, runaway gameplay more than the alternatives. Working up my way through the US DD tech tree, currently at the Farragut. I thought the game would become harder after tier 5, but I am doing just about as well with the Farragut as I was with the tier 4 Clemson before that. Currently trying to decide if I want to grind to the tier 8 Benson, or start on another line. Probably the Russian DDs.

I actually have the Tachibana, and the US equivalent, the Smith. They are both incredibly fun ships to play, even if they aren't the most effective T2 DDs (the V-25 is the best all-rounder and the Umikaze has the longest-ranged torps). The Smith is particular plays like a tiny, rabid dog hopped up on speed trying to fight dogs that are bigger, faster, and bite harder than itself.

They aren't terribly effective, but they are fun. Sometimes, though, you end up with a gem like this:


----------



## m0nt3 (May 15, 2017)

I put Bladur's Gate on hold and put in over 20 hours on Company of Heros 2 this weekend. Im pretty much still a noob, but it is a lot of fun. Been playing as the oberkomando west, really liking them so far. Just picked up the british forces today for $2.91 on humble bundle, the main game is $4.99.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (May 16, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> platinum game is doing that on purpose ... i bet ... i check my bayonetta's details on steam and i notice ....
> 
> View attachment 87996
> 
> ...



I notice that FAR works great and you have to disable AA in game because for me with AA on run's really bad. 

Deux EX is broken in any DX you wanna run it with AA on , was the same thing when i was using 1080p so immagine how it goes at 4k XD.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 16, 2017)

Capitan Harlock said:


> I notice that FAR works great and you have to disable AA in game because for me with AA on run's really bad.
> 
> Deux EX is broken in any DX you wanna run it with AA on , was the same thing when i was using 1080p so immagine how it goes at 4k XD.


yep i noticed that ... well DE:MD doesn't need AA even at 1080p for me (oohhh i need to rerun the bench in DX12 no AA), tho on NieR, AA on, it run smooth but our rigs differ and many AMD user complained about issues related to their GPU 

awwww right! DX12 maxed no AA :


----------



## xenocide (May 17, 2017)

I picked up Nier: A for the PS4 to avoid fiddling around with it too much.  Plus I didn't want to deal with setting up a controller for my PC and I think that game plays well on a controller and a nice sized screen.  Game is definitely pretty nuts.  I dove in the first week but have had it on the back burner.  Patch 7.06 launched for DotA 2 and brought a lot more changes than I expected, hopefully I can keep at it with ESO and maybe get some time in with NieR and Horizon on my PS4.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (May 17, 2017)

xenocide said:


> I picked up Nier: A for the PS4 to avoid fiddling around with it too much.  Plus I didn't want to deal with setting up a controller for my PC and I think that game plays well on a controller and a nice sized screen.  Game is definitely pretty nuts.  I dove in the first week but have had it on the back burner.  Patch 7.06 launched for DotA 2 and brought a lot more changes than I expected, hopefully I can keep at it with ESO and maybe get some time in with NieR and Horizon on my PS4.


The is not a lot to fiddle around, is just some files to put inside the main folder of the game and that's it is fixed XD.
I have already done all the main staff to do in the game but i have to finish doing some other "minor" stuff.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 17, 2017)

Still playing Horizon Zero Dawn on PS4 working on that platinum trophy..5 trophies away now not that much to do now and then its onto Injustice 2.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 17, 2017)

i finished *Sniper: Ghost Warrior 3*. It took about 54 hours. I wrote a review covering pros and cons on Steam.  Overall reccommend.

Then last night I went to an indie title that is flat out one of the best stories I have ever encountered in any medium. It will take your emotions on a rollercoaster, and ensure you are fully invested to the end. The game?

*What Remains of Edith Finch*.

this review is very good and gives you a good sense of it.









I'm going to steal a line from a written review: If you are human, and have ever lived, then this is for you.  

You can find it here, and it is well worth it. Content vs length....content wins here.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/501300/What_Remains_of_Edith_Finch/


----------



## INSTG8R (May 17, 2017)

Finally sucked it up and payed the horrid price for Forza Horizons 3.  Literally spent the first week watching it crash so I had huge buyers remorse. Then suddenly it just worked and I'm loving it. I was a huge TDU fan so this scratches that itch big time. Also dabbling with Prey, Sniper Ghost Warrior 3 and a little Nier. God I have a game hoarding problem...


----------



## peche (May 17, 2017)

Well.... i just lost my life, hope that some details i hate of the crew will be improved on this new edition !

Regards,


----------



## Drone (May 17, 2017)

Ffs I can't seem to beat Larxene in KH2. I leveled up, changed gear/abilities/items/tactics billion times and still can't beat her aaaargh and people say Sephiroth was bad   Lol thankfully Larxene is optional boss like Data Roxas, Minerva or Lingering Will. Seriously this kid of battle where boss's single hit instakills you is .. yeah whatever I'll beat her next time lol


----------



## ShurikN (May 17, 2017)

Just got DooM a couple of days ago (was 20 bucks on Steam)... man...
The game is brutal and awesome and insane, all at the same time. A tiny bit of story to keep you moving forward and to keep you reminded that story isn't why you came here. It's that fast-paced gore-fest, neck ripping, head stomping and QUAD DAMAGE SUPER SHOTGUN INSTAKILLS. 
I love first person shooters and play ton of them, but I don't remember when was the last time I enjoyed a singleplayer FPS as much as this one. I actually do remember but it was 10 years ago or more. It's literally Doom 1 & 2 but in new clothes.
Oh, and the game is extremely well optimized, performance wise. The only negative point I can give it is the ~80GB requirement. That's... A LOT.


----------



## Cvrk (May 18, 2017)

Yeah Doom is good. The multiplayer meh...
As for the story and the campaign , i remember the last 2 levels or so it wasn't all that fun ...kinda tedious . There where to many of them coming and the weapons to OP... did not mater where you shot something had to die around you. The ending felt like it will be another Doom game right around the corner or a dlc that will expand the story.


----------



## EzioAs (May 20, 2017)

I just beat *Bayonetta *on Normal difficulty. The game is quite fun. I kept comparing it to DMC4 in my head every time I play it and while I still think DMC4 is the better game in all but one aspect, Bayonetta is also quite fun overall and definitely recommended for fans of fast hack and slash games. 

Now, I'm finally gonna give Dragon Age: Inquisition another try and see whether I feel like completing it.


----------



## NationsAnarchy (May 20, 2017)

*Diablo II: Lord of Destruction *and *Heroes of Might and Magic V *- actually. 

Man, Hell difficulty on D2 is such a big deal, haven't played that for a while.


----------



## Disparia (May 20, 2017)

Poor Windy. Biggest fan of eating souls rejected by Soul Eater.







(Suikoden PS1)


----------



## ShurikN (May 20, 2017)

Jizzler said:


> (Suikoden PS1)


Is it good? As in Chrono Trigger good.


----------



## Disparia (May 20, 2017)

ShurikN said:


> Is it good? As in Chrono Trigger good.



Not Chrono Trigger, but certainly has strong features and moments. I think this review is pretty accurate: https://www.rpgamer.com/games/suiko/suik/reviews/suikstrev1.html


(oh wow! RPGamer.com. I can't remember the last time I've visited it, but it was one of my top 5 bookmarks back in the day)


----------



## Ithanul (May 20, 2017)

Finished the main quests and story in Horizon Zero Dawn.  Now to do all the side quests.  I will forever despise Glinthawks.
Afterwards, back to finishing up Shadow of Mordor.


----------



## Drone (May 20, 2017)

After 19+ hours I got to Agraba in *KH2*











Played 30-40 minutes of *Kingdom Hearts: re-coded*. Didn't expect to get ass handed to!


----------



## natr0n (May 21, 2017)

Been playing Call of Juarez - Gunslinger. It's really fun especially with a trainer.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 21, 2017)

Been playing This Is the Police for a few days now.  It started off really good but around day 100, RNGesus decides humanity isn't worth saving.


----------



## NationsAnarchy (May 21, 2017)

Anyone played/playing *Mount & Blade, *free now on GOG ? (I think it's gonna expire soon though)


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 21, 2017)

NationsAnarchy said:


> Anyone played/playing *Mount & Blade, *free now on GOG ? (I think it's gonna expire soon though)



Not yet I haven't, but you're right, today is the last day. The other expansions are 80% off as well, if I recall, correctly.


----------



## NationsAnarchy (May 21, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> Not yet I haven't, but you're right, today is the last day. The other expansions are 80% off as well, if I recall, correctly.



I hope that at least a few active people over here has already played that game. Hmmm


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (May 21, 2017)

Space Month resumes as usual. Mass Effect Andromeda & Warframe. Acquired a new skin for Ember Prime.


----------



## peche (May 22, 2017)

this game has taken my life....


----------



## NationsAnarchy (May 22, 2017)

Oh, something more to share. 
I've been playing *Vainglory *on my Galaxy S7. 
Pretty funny, straight-forward and fast-paced game.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 23, 2017)

Completed story for Injustice 2,feels much shorter than the first game and was really weak the overall plot.


----------



## NationsAnarchy (May 23, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> Completed story for Injustice 2,feels much shorter than the first game and was really weak the overall plot.



Oh really, interesting to see that 
I might play that because of the competitive FGC side of it anyway, been playing a lot of Mortal Kombat X


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 23, 2017)

NationsAnarchy said:


> Oh really, interesting to see that
> I might play that because of the competitive FGC side of it anyway, been playing a lot of Mortal Kombat X


Yeah i bought it for a bit of casual competitiveness,going do alternate fight in story to unlock the alternate ending before i go onto learning and memorising Blue beetle combos thats been made by other people lol.


----------



## NationsAnarchy (May 23, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> Yeah i bought it for a bit of casual competitiveness,going do alternate fight in story to unlock the alternate ending before i go onto learning and memorising Blue beetle combos thats been made by other people lol.



Haha, just that Netherrealm thing, waiting for people to put up their combos to learn and memorize it later on.


----------



## EzioAs (May 27, 2017)

Played through the first act of *Vanquish*. It's pretty fun, very fast-paced. Feels more like an arcade shooter which usually offers very high replay value. Still though, these Platinum Games titles (Vanquish/Bayonetta) are quite distracting because they use pre-rendered videos for cutscenes which playback at probably 30 fps. Even during the era they were release for the consoles (and even before that), there are a lot of games that render cutscenes at real time. If the cutscenes are high quality FMVs, I wouldn't complain about it but since it's just in-game graphics, it's a rather jarring thing. Oh, and text in the UI doesn't seem to scale with resolution but that doesn't bother me as much.


----------



## qu4k3r (May 27, 2017)

This week I've been playing a pair of retro games: Day of Defeat and Street Rod 2 

SR2 is a basic racing game from early 90s, need DosBox to be played but still funny.
And I'm surprised there are a lot of people playing DoD online nowadays.


----------



## Drone (May 27, 2017)

KH2, 50+ hours of gameplay and now Sora is @ lvl 50. Time to kick Jafar's ass in Agrabah's desert. Bring it on!







It's awesome that Square Enix didn't recycle oasis in Kingdom Hearts. Instead they use different regions of the desert in all 7 games. In 358/2 days it was completely different region, it had Milky Way on the night sky and during the daytime heat wave drains your stamina and eventually health but it seems Sora has more stamina than Roxas.


----------



## Cvrk (May 28, 2017)

*The Fidelio Incident. *
I had a feeling this was gonna be good. And boy! It really was. About 2 hours and a half and it was over. Worth it! A very good story


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 28, 2017)

Cvrk said:


> *The Fidelio Incident. *
> I had a feeling this was gonna be good. And boy! It really was. About 2 hours and a half and it was over. Worth it! A very good story


I thought this looked interesting! So you would really recommend it?


----------



## EzioAs (May 28, 2017)

I beat *Vanquish *earlier today. It's a pretty short game, probably took me around 7 hrs to beat the game and that includes dying and repeating a couple times. It's probably because of the recently found damage glitch at high frame rates but I found this to be a very hard game even under normal difficulty settings. Certain enemies can knock you out with one shot (which is crazy because you're fighting over 10 enemies usually). 

Overall though, while I'm happy that I beat another game, and I'm happy with the game performance, it wasn't really a great experience for me (not at this time at least). I found myself wanting something more tactical, slower and with deeper story after playing 2-3 fast-paced action games recently. I have Dragon Age: Inquisition waiting to be properly played. Hopefully, that will be just what I needed. If that's not interesting, maybe I'll try XCOM Enemy Unknown or Sins of a Solar Empire. I'm still debating on whether I should finally get Homeworld Remastered. The base price hasn't really drop as much as I would like but maybe the next time it's on sale, I'll consider buying it. I played the game a little bit when I was very young and found it quite interesting even though it seems a bit complex at the time.


----------



## Cvrk (May 28, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> I thought this looked interesting! So you would really recommend it?


It's a love story. Will not say more.
And you have to run from point to point for cover in terms of gameplay. There are a few puzzles. 
I liked the atmosphere,the voice acting ,the sensation that i was getting closer to finding out more.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 28, 2017)

Cvrk said:


> It's a love story. Will not say more.
> And you have to run from point to point for cover in terms of gameplay. There are a few puzzles.
> I liked the atmosphere,the voice acting ,the sensation that i was getting closer to finding out more.



Well that settles it! I am in. Thanks!


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 30, 2017)

what can i say .... i see sweet deals on humble/STEAM/Origin etc etc etc .... i jump on it ... compulsive buyer? me? naaahhhhh ... if i had a CBD i would know it ... i just happen to get what pick my interest ...

ACE  COMBAT: Assault Horizon Extended Edition 4.99$ on humble? .... that's what i call a neat deal ...

opening in a F22 Raptor ... not bad ...

UH-60 Black hawk and AH-64D Apache Longbow? now we're talking!   ooohhh i'm behind a M134 sweet ... ok only a Railshooter section ... tho i liked it ...


the planes selection is neat (ok ... i got sold to it because of the Idol M@ster DLC include bahahah ... Tekken skin are not bad either )


sooo steam decided to recommend me a early access game (well no that much since full release was 29.05.2017) ... WWII based on the China-Burma-India Campaign? DEAL! (was 12chf instead of 15 but even at 15 it's a sweet one)
  

since my Speedlink Airrow (VKB Gladiator clone) looks like a WWII flightstick ... pretty fitting

i'd never thought i would notice that ...
a ME 262 flight stick ...

my Airrow...
 


want to fly legends? aye i do  ... A6M2 Reisen, P-40E Warhawk, P-38L Lightning and Nakajima Ki-201 Karyū (japanese ME 262 Schwalbe, altho Fictional since the real one was the Nakajima J9Y Kikka, the Karyū was never completed, nonetheless the J9Y did also never reach out of prototype staging. ) are some of my all time favorites

good grief only the Ki 201 reach above 1000km/h flat not even the Mizuno Shinryū II or the P-80 Shooting Star reach that domain (which is kinda a little aberration since the ME 262 was supposed to go around 900km/h and the P-80 around 965km/h oh well ... japanese engineering magic ...   )

garphically speaking the game is not bad at all and handle quite well, flight setting can be configured as you like, from Arcade for worry-less fun with a Xbox One pad fully supported to more advanced flight control (i have yet to test my Airrow with it tho ) and the OST is good too...

Vanquish ... well that was a "coup de coeur" on X360 ... it remained true to himself even today ...


oh i remember Ivanova ... 


the intro cinematic is still quite epic and the graphic did age well (improvement done are good enough for 15chf )

Edit for the laugh... removing 2 pics to add a surprise that .... surprised me


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 30, 2017)

I had a go at Forza Horizon 3 demo last night.

It looks gorgeous but is very disappointing as a driving experience. I wont be buying the full copy.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (May 30, 2017)

Currently playing: Mass Effect Andromeda, Warframe & Far Cry 4. Might head back playing visual novels since NEKOPARA Vol.3 is out. Also, gonna find the infamous R18 NFSW patch for it. Hehehehe~


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 1, 2017)

Just finished a nice little game called Gemini: Heroes Reborn  that came out last year.  $14.99 gets you 6 hours of pretty fun playtime, and is way better than the hokey television show Heroes.






For those that played *Dishonored 2*:


Spoiler



and know the brilliant mansion level in which you can go back and forth in time, and even look into the other time period to see what is there before you transfer, well this game did it first.  In fact, you spend the entire game doing that, enabling you to bypass ruins, locked doors, and guards, depending on what you need to use to make your way through the facility, just like in Dishonored 2.


----------



## MagnyCours (Jun 1, 2017)

Looks like all that practice from the PS3 version carried over to the PC version.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 1, 2017)

MagnyCours said:


> Looks like all that practice from the PS3 version carried over to the PC version.
> 
> View attachment 88641


I've got to ask, for what game is that?


----------



## MagnyCours (Jun 1, 2017)

It's the PC version of Vanquish.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 1, 2017)

MagnyCours said:


> It's the PC version of Vanquish.


drat, that was faster  



MagnyCours said:


> Looks like all that practice from the PS3 version


meh ... the X360 version was slightly better ...  (joking   )


----------



## Kursah (Jun 1, 2017)

I've been on an RTS, 4X, Star Wars kick, and SW mods at that.

I created a post about the games I'm playing at the *4X Reddit*, and I'll share that info here:



> I seem to keep coming back to Star Wars themed 4X and strategy experiences.
> 
> So I kept reading about folks being disgusted with Empire at War and going back to 1998's buggy release titled Star Wars Rebellion. Seems it has some finickiness with modern OSes especially Windows 10, which is acceptable considering its age.
> 
> ...



After a couple of days of playing, I already have tons of hours into Interregnum for SoaSE, so I'll expand on the other two I have played.

I've been primarily playing the Empire at War Remake mod, it is impressive and quite challenging. I keep getting my ass handed to me on easy...though I'm also quite rusty with EaW but I'll get them damn rebels yet! LOL!!! Regardless, the graphics quality they achieved from such an old game and engine. Being a 4X-lite, it serves its purpose well and I look forward to this mod progressing and hopefully changing the ground combat into something a little more fun...probably not possible but I'm still hoping! If you own Empire at War, this new mod is well worth your time to look at. 

The Polaris Sector mod... I'm super impressed. I keep bouncing back to that one as well...the number of units, changes, the way the game's original mechanics blend with the Star Wars theme works really well here. For an indie title that uses sprites for most everything, it does a good job of covering 4X in a way that I find interesting and involving. Sure it could be better in a couple of ways...but leading up to large battles feels good here. The Alliance mod is something I should've tried a year ago, and am glad I did now.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jun 1, 2017)

Completed Movie Night quest in Mass Effect Andromeda~ cheesy movie always works xDD


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 3, 2017)

Just started Rise of the Tomb Raider and holy crap, mu budget gaming PC runs it smoothy @ 60fps with very high settings and DX12


----------



## EzioAs (Jun 3, 2017)

9700 Pro said:


> Just started Rise of the Tomb Raider and holy crap, mu budget gaming PC runs it smoothy @ 60fps with very high settings and DX12



I really want to buy this but the price is still too high for me.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 3, 2017)

EzioAs said:


> I really want to buy this but the price is still too high for me.


Had mine as a giveaway, with all DLCs


----------



## Drone (Jun 3, 2017)

60+ hours and finished Kh2 Final Mix. After playing 358/2 days, Re: coded and Re: Chains of Memory I finally managed to understand the whole thing!

It's awesome that final mix has Roxas as boss. Normal KH2 didn't have this battle, only a cutscene. Even though I didn't really want to beat Roxas. He's a more interesting character than Sora.

Xemnas final form was really tough, he just didn't want to die lol. I couldn't beat Marluxia and Sephiroth. And I don't have the foggiest idea how to kick their asses. Haven't completed Gummi missions and Underworld Paradox Tournaments :'( I guess I'll have to come back to KH2 FM later to get the secret ending and complete all optional stuff but it's ok, this game has an awesome replay value!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 4, 2017)

First 3 ranked online matches with Blue beetle after load of matches against a friend online and memorising at least 3 combo sets.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 4, 2017)

Picked up final fantasy XV for my Xbox one and am loving it so far, only on chapter 2 as I got it Wednesday


----------



## FireFox (Jun 6, 2017)

Need for speed - Need for speed the Run and Street Fighter IV Ultra.


----------



## Frick (Jun 6, 2017)

Terraria, and I'm kinda torn about that game. It can be pretty fun, but everything takes so much time it's difficult to play casually, at least not if you want to get anywhere. Not to mention you have to read the wiki a lot to get anywhere and I feel that is fundementally flawed.

It plays pretty well on the laptop in sig (first gen HD Graphics), but in town the performance slows to a crawl.


----------



## Guitar (Jun 6, 2017)

Anybody pick up Perception? It was a game I kickstarted a while ago, finally released on Steam. Have only played about 30 minutes or so, not sure how I feel (was expecting something different). Curious how anybody else who discovered it recently feels about it.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jun 6, 2017)

Playing Tekken 7 , replaying Prey and have to start Vanquish.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 6, 2017)

Guitar said:


> Anybody pick up Perception? It was a game I kickstarted a while ago, finally released on Steam. Have only played about 30 minutes or so, not sure how I feel (was expecting something different). Curious how anybody else who discovered it recently feels about it.



I discovered it on GOG, and am interested, but the devs sound like the worst of the worst as far as kickstarting.  A lot of the comments on GOG are fairly upset at the bait and switch on an actual disk for backers.

As to the game, it looks very interesting, and I am leaning toward picking it up.


----------



## ERazer (Jun 6, 2017)

been playing Life is Feudal: Forest Village at the 5th year winter 12 ppl died of starvation .

Its like upgraded version of Banish


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 6, 2017)

ERazer said:


> been playing Life is Feudal: Forest Village at the 5th year winter 12 ppl died of starvation .
> 
> Its like upgraded version of Banish


that does look amazing....

ummm. @ERazer, did you see this?

http://lifeisfeudal.com/mmo


----------



## ERazer (Jun 6, 2017)

Ahhzz said:


> that does look amazing....
> 
> ummm. @ERazer, did you see this?
> 
> http://lifeisfeudal.com/mmo



yes i did but im trying stay away from MMO now a days, i dont have hours burned like youngers years lol


----------



## EntropyZ (Jun 6, 2017)

S.T.A.K.E.R. Call of Chernobyl mod is aaaaalllll I need. Finished playing as an Ecologist with maxed reputation and rank. I got a 27" 1080p Freesync monitor coming. The Ryzen system is performing well with older single-thread games, such as S.T.A.L.K.E.R, even though the first core is pinned at 99%.

Going to start as Duty and try finish the arena minigame, the fight with mass bandits on stalker difficulty is near impossible, all you get is a grenade and an assault rifle. You just get out-flanked and AI never bunches up for you to even take out more than a few of the bandits. I wonder if any of them carry medical equipment. I gave up trying to beat them last time. maybe I will have better luck with some damage modifying mods, some of those suckers wear exoskeletons and take 4-5 shots in the head, like WTF. This is on the average difficulty with vanilla CoC.


----------



## GoldenX (Jun 6, 2017)

Tried to play Nier Automata on the notebook, 26fps at 320x200...


----------



## DRDNA (Jun 6, 2017)

GoldenX said:


> Tried to play Nier Automata on the notebook, 26fps at 320x200...


What iGP?


----------



## GoldenX (Jun 6, 2017)

Intel HD 5500, the i3 cut-down version, 184 shaders, 23 tmu, 3 rop, a single 4GB memory.
Tried Path of Exile again after some long time, the beta DX11 engine works like a charm.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 7, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> Then last night I went to an indie title that is flat out one of the best stories I have ever encountered in any medium. It will take your emotions on a rollercoaster, and ensure you are fully invested to the end. The game?
> 
> *What Remains of Edith Finch*.
> 
> ...


Thanks man I just played this straight through tonight, it was good, more of a storybook or a film that let's you interact with it to an extent but it's very linear, that said I was hooked from start to end even though I wanted more from the ending it kept me hooked through all 3 hours of the storyline, would like more like this, really think my 10 year old son would love something like this, I think for anyone above 14 though it may become a bit long winded due to it being so linear and the lack of any kind of action, ie: only ever one way to go, objects you interact with are highlighted and you can't really wonder far from the main story line so it's a little bit point and click, but still I sat through the whole 3 hour storyline and it kept me amused


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 7, 2017)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Thanks man I just played this straight through tonight, it was good, more of a storybook or a film that let's you interact with it to an extent but it's very linear, that said I was hooked from start to end even though I wanted more from the ending it kept me hooked through all 3 hours of the storyline, would like more like this, really think my 10 year old son would love something like this, I think for anyone above 14 though it may become a bit long winded due to it being so linear and the lack of any kind of action, ie: only ever one way to go, objects you interact with are highlighted and you can't really wonder far from the main story line so it's a little bit point and click, but still I sat through the whole 3 hour storyline and it kept me amused


I'm glad you liked it! I've been drawn lately to Indie titles, and in particular good story titles like this that entertain.  I've been playing them in between big name titles.  This one in particular, despite the simplicity, like you pointed out, had me hooked from beginning to end without getting up!


----------



## Guitar (Jun 7, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> I discovered it on GOG, and am interested, but the devs sound like the worst of the worst as far as kickstarting.  A lot of the comments on GOG are fairly upset at the bait and switch on an actual disk for backers.
> 
> As to the game, it looks very interesting, and I am leaning toward picking it up.


Haven't read any of that. The game seems like Outlast with a different gimmick basically. I did not like Outlast which sucks.

I had backed this around the same time: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1950090942/three-monkeys-part-1-into-the-abyss/description
I was really interested in that, but it didn't get funded and fell through. I was hoping for Perception to be a lot less visual.


----------



## GoldenX (Jun 9, 2017)

Tested a bit of Breath of the Wild, filled my 4GB of RAM after the first scene and Intel (Windows) OpenGL drivers are trash. Tried it on my brother's new computer (Pentium G4560, 8GB 2400MHz and my old HD7750), worked perfectly.


----------



## RevengE (Jun 9, 2017)

PUBG (Even though its buggy and has performance issues) New Z (Yes, its trash but fun) CSGO, Diablo 3


----------



## Caelestis (Jun 9, 2017)

Since the announcement of Middle-earth: Shadow of War, I started to play Shadow of Mordor again.


----------



## Drone (Jun 11, 2017)

Wow, I managed to beat Sephiroth in KH2FM+! 

Everybody says "you need ultima weapon, glide, trinity limit, aerial recovery, quick run, high jump, blah blah blah".

Lol no you don't need all that. To beat Sephiroth you just need:



Spoiler



3-4 Elixirs
Berserk (optional)
combo plus (optional)
Fatal Crest
Second Chance
Reflega



And yeah of course you need good reaction and dodging ability in game and in real life


----------



## Cvrk (Jun 11, 2017)

I just got CoD Black Ops 3.
Did a lan party with my friend, a few custom zombie map and 2 missions in the Nightmares campaign story coop. There is much to explore in this game and for 22 euros ,  i think i will be enjoying this for a long time.

Question: does anybody know how to play Custom Zombie map in public matching ? So if i invite a friend it's very simple, the game actually downloads his map (if he already does not have it) for him...very smart. But how do i play with random people in public game ?
I see that you can only play public on the game official dlc zombie maps.

And if anybody wanna play some zombies with me pls tell me. I will be very happy to!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 16, 2017)

Cvrk said:


> I just got CoD Black Ops 3.
> Did a lan party with my friend, a few custom zombie map and 2 missions in the Nightmares campaign story coop. There is much to explore in this game and for 22 euros ,  i think i will be enjoying this for a long time.
> 
> Question: does anybody know how to play Custom Zombie map in public matching ? So if i invite a friend it's very simple, the game actually downloads his map (if he already does not have it) for him...very smart. But how do i play with random people in public game ?
> ...


Wouldn't other players have to have the same custom map as you in order to join? I remember playing custom zombie map on World at war and we all had to have the same custom map installed.

I'm still playing through Injustice 2 working through the trophies which i am now on 82% which i thought i'll never get it seeing fighting games trophy difficulty is always quite high but i think netherelm been a bit generous with this one with an exception of 1 trophy.


----------



## GeoDragon (Jun 16, 2017)

Nier: Automata starting the 3rd story.


----------



## EzioAs (Jun 19, 2017)

I've been playing *Final Fantasy Tactics: War of the Lion* for quite some time now. It's actually pretty fun but I can't stop comparing it to Hoshigami: Ruining Blue Earth. I've seen people commenting that Hoshigami actually ripped off the game mechanics of FF Tactics and while I can quite agree with that, I think Hoshigami does it better in a lot of areas. Still, I'm only around 9 hours of gameplay and things might be better. The story and writing is really good though, I think this is one area where FF Tactics does it a lot better.


----------



## Disparia (Jun 19, 2017)

Cool, I should try Hoshigami.

Tactics is one of favorites in the series. Somewhere around here is a PS1 memory cart with my 99+ hour save game.


----------



## EzioAs (Jun 19, 2017)

I've seen people complaining about the Tactics translation of the PS1 version. I haven't seen it myself but I really like the War of Lions version. I think Hoshigami is more fun because they probably look at Tactics and fixed all the issues I have with the game during battles/missions such as level design, camera view, etc.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 20, 2017)

Taking a break from injustice 2 now as i have got all the multiplayer trophies so i can attempt to plat the game whenever now..i was going start playing tales of berseria again but the UK has been hit with heat wave which made it impossible to play games in my bedroom. So i have now started Halo 2 on Xbone with my bro playing on the Halo Master Chief collection.
The new updated cutscenes is pretty nice but i don't remember anything from 2.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jun 20, 2017)

Playing Wolfenstein the Old Blood and Replaying the New Order XD.


----------



## Thimblewad (Jun 20, 2017)

Anyone here playing *CrossOut (free to play)*?

Basically you build your *post-apocalyptic war machine* and fight other people with *mounted weapons*. Tons of possibilities, fun to play, *pretty decent graphics too*.
Great gameplay mechanics, *doesn't feel P2W* as other Gaijin games.*




*- A pirate banging this baby, and he can bang a lot of babies, all kinds. I'm telling you, it's good.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 20, 2017)

Thimblewad said:


> Anyone here playing *CrossOut (free to play)*?
> 
> Basically you build your *post-apocalyptic war machine* and fight other people with *mounted weapons*. Tons of possibilities, fun to play, *pretty decent graphics too*.
> Great gameplay mechanics, *doesn't feel P2W* as other Gaijin games.
> ...


downloading at home now, will try it out this evening, or tomorrow morn when BDO is on maintenance


----------



## Kursah (Jun 20, 2017)

Even though I've owned it for a year, I've only recently given *Rimworld* a chance. Mostly for fear that I'll become addicted to it like everyone else I know has. I installed some Star Wars mods, then decided I better remove them and at least learn how to play vanilla on the easiest setting and not die first. I'm on my third start...got a freezer, outpost, farms, lighting, beds, benches, etc. Manually customized what work my three survivors are focusing on. I thought this might be one of those games I offload to my sons, but they might have to get their own copies and stay off my Steam account LOL.

Also been playing some modded and vanilla *Star Wars: Empire at War Gold*. Damn good classic, the Remake mod is beautiful and Thrawn's Mod is badass.

Last, but definitely not least...the night before Blizzard announced they were remastering *Warcraft 3*, I re-installed it and started a new campaign...this is one of those games I play at least once a year and have for so long I'd be lost without it. Classics like WC3, Tiberian Sun, Red Alert, TA, etc. all make RTS an excellent genre to play. The fact that WC3 supports 1080P, plays great on Windows 10, I added some AA and AF from my NV driver on my main PC and gaming laptop and really cannot complain. Looking forward to the remaster of WC3 and SC.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 20, 2017)

Meanwhile, even with new games like Prey sitting mostly unplayed, I keep going back to Skyrim (heavily nodded of course). It's all I have played the last 7 days. 

It actually started out with modding Morrowind...then I went to "just peek" at Skyrim Nexus to see if anything new was worthy of changing out some mods.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 20, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> I keep going back to Skyrim (heavily nodded of course). It's all I have played the last 7 days.
> 
> It actually started out with modding Morrowind...then I went to "just peek" at Skyrim Nexus to see if anything new was worthy of changing out some mods.


pretty much my daily routine .... with some AW on side ....


----------



## Thimblewad (Jun 20, 2017)

Ahhzz said:


> downloading at home now, will try it out this evening, or tomorrow morn when BDO is on maintenance



I'll make a new car and play with you if you want 

EDIT: Can't imagine myself playing what you refer to as BDO.
EDIT2: Also enjoyed Life Is Strange a lot, funny eh?


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 21, 2017)

Thimblewad said:


> I'll make a new car and play with you if you want
> 
> EDIT: Can't imagine myself playing what you refer to as BDO.
> EDIT2: Also enjoyed Life Is Strange a lot, funny eh?


Thanks   I jumped in and ran around a bit. Got TONS of MVP and awards early on, but as soon as I made the first blueprint truck (viper), started sliding down the list a little hehe. Got *completely* caught up, passed 2 hours in a big hurry heheh


----------



## Thimblewad (Jun 21, 2017)

Ahhzz said:


> Thanks   I jumped in and ran around a bit. Got TONS of MVP and awards early on, but as soon as I made the first blueprint truck (viper), started sliding down the list a little hehe. Got *completely* caught up, passed 2 hours in a big hurry heheh



Got myself hooked pretty easily, too! Maybe I should start a clan soon, hahaha.


----------



## erocker (Jun 21, 2017)

I just started but I'm addicted to this already.


----------



## Thimblewad (Jun 21, 2017)

erocker said:


> I just started but I'm addicted to this already.



Oh wow, I didn't expect to get 2 people to play, hahaha. I thought most people knew about this.

Well, if anyone wants to play, my username is "Thimblewad69", feel free to add me as a friend 

EDIT: I got this 
 

EDIT2(sorry for huge post):


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 21, 2017)

Thimblewad said:


> Oh wow, I didn't expect to get 2 people to play, hahaha. I thought most people knew about this.
> 
> Well, if anyone wants to play, my username is "Thimblewad69", feel free to add me as a friend
> 
> ...


downloading .... that make 3 .... and i can finally make use of my Gaijin account ... , war thunder didn't cut it for me and the last good game from Gaijin i had was Xblade on X360 (and now on STEAM)

dunno if i will find time to play it thoroughly but i will surely try it


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 21, 2017)

Griever, it's still in Beta, so you will miss several things that might come in handy. thimble can probably share some of them with you, and looks like 'Rocker is well into making a mess as well . One that I wish I had known, is this: early on, as soon as you can manage, put a Gas Can on your vehicle. This lets you gather "fuel" (can be sold at the "market" for in-game currency). when you wipe out the opposing team, which I hope happens to you as often as it did to me, you get to gather 5 fuel if you're still alive at the end.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 21, 2017)

Ahhzz said:


> Griever, it's still in Beta, so you will miss several things that might come in handy. thimble can probably share some of them with you, and looks like 'Rocker is well into making a mess as well . One that I wish I had known, is this: early on, as soon as you can manage, put a Gas Can on your vehicle. This lets you gather "fuel" (can be sold at the "market" for in-game currency). when you wipe out the opposing team, which I hope happens to you as often as it did to me, you get to gather 5 fuel if you're still alive at the end.


well ... i am a fast learner ... 


interesting game nonetheless


and i did some beta before ... i am none to bitch about bugs and issue but rather report them an try to find solutions 

also ...  i did it at the same time in installed the MG


edit ... tho it might be better to not make it stick out ahahah 


usually i hate pvp .... but here ... i have a blast xD it feels like RAGE and Mad Max all together ahahah
  

i even ended one match dealing the last blow with only 1 wheel remaining  that was fun

 
yep ultra fun .... i noticed i did the Viper without using the Blueprint ... the arrangement was not at my taste xD


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 21, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> well ... i am a fast learner ...
> 
> 
> interesting game nonetheless
> ...


One of my matches I got an award for finishing alive, with less than 10% durability left, and killed the last guy heheh


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 21, 2017)

building is fun ... weapon layout is quite interesting ... with that i can manage to evade shots and have all guns on one point without dead angles.... looks like a Toyota HIACE'nstein .... (ok it's not a HIACE cabin but the size make it like that )
 


also the music is awesome xD @rtwjunkie you probably would like it .... it reminded me a lot "Rebel Galaxy"


----------



## peche (Jun 21, 2017)

taking some hot days and cold nights at farcry 2, quite interesting game, 
image taken from internet:




PD: i really love this game, so far the unique feature i dont like is the map, but i guess i must deal with it! nice game despite old graphics and crappy sounds!

Regards,


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 21, 2017)

@GreiverBlade @erocker @Thimblewad Saw this, nice watch if you've got an hour-ish 

https://forum.crossout.net/index.php?/topic/266239-crossout-tutorial/



Spoiler


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 21, 2017)

Ahhzz said:


> @GreiverBlade @erocker @Thimblewad Saw this, nice watch if you've got an hour-ish
> 
> https://forum.crossout.net/index.php?/topic/266239-crossout-tutorial/
> 
> ...


what for ..... no matter the game i never needed any tutorial ... if the game is intuitive: no issues at all 


arrrrgh as i thought 1 to 3 are booooooooring 4 .... well it explain obvious logic that you can see for yourself... (ok ok .... i get that non "fast learner autodidact" people could have issues with Crossout nonetheless )

tho Thimblewad mentioned not too much P2W .... it's a little bit the opposite  
since you can buy the currency needed for market splurge with RL cash.

another weird point is the MM under 1900PS i get even with the opponent PS, above 2000PS regularly matched against 400 to 900PS above  

but still fun... too bad the Raid are limited by fuel and ... well ... not really impressive, well beginner i get it


----------



## Frick (Jun 22, 2017)

Found this for 5kr ($0.5~): swedish The Longest Journey! The box is slightly dinged at places but the manual and the four discs looks absolutely untouched.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 22, 2017)

That feel when you could play a different game every day for over two years and not have played the entire library. 

On that note, been jumping through a lot of games including Beholder, Renowned Explorers, Desperados (refunded because incompatible with Windows 10), This War of Mine: The Little Ones, Starbound, Jazzpunk: Director's Cut, Survivalist, and Saints Row 4.

I'm wanting to play the Fallout 4 DLCs and hoping the Season Pass comes down to a reasonable price on the Steam sale starting in 4.5 hours.


----------



## The Data Master (Jun 22, 2017)

GTA 5, Clicker Heroes, Minecraft (x86 Java edition), Summoner's war (android game), and a few indie steam games that I grabbed on Gamer's gate.


----------



## Beastie (Jun 22, 2017)

Red Baron 1, from 1990 no less!

 Playing campaign mode starting from the beginning of the war. The first few missions are fairly easy if you are playing on the German side because the synchronised gun on the Fokker Eindecker outmatches anything the Allies have.

 So my pilot "Fritz von Bosch" racked up 9 planes downed and a couple of balloons thus gaining promotion to Oberleutenant. Yay!

 The next missions were much harder as the Allies introduce new Neuport 17s which have synchronised guns the same as the Eindecker but are much faster, more manouverable and better climbing. Schweinhunds!

 This game is still great fun if you can get over how basic the graphics are. The AI is better than in pretty much every game I've ever played, period. The novice AI pilots are pretty dopey but the veterans are much better, and the top aces are nigh on impossible to beat unless you have a better plane. On campaign mode the balance of mechanical advantage sways between the two sides as new planes are introduced as the war progresses.

 I can't help but be struck that single player games havn't really improved since the 90s apart from the graphics.
 If you can get over the very basic graphics I would thoroughly recommend this classic for the flight model, the AI, the enthralling campaign mode and the depth of historical accuracy.

 You can get it free from a few places or if you want you can buy it from steam or gog. The download I got needs dosbox to run it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 23, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I'm wanting to play the Fallout 4 DLCs and hoping the Season Pass comes down to a reasonable price on the Steam sale starting in 4.5 hours.


So disappointing ($29.99). 

I would be playing Jazzpunk Flavor Nexus right now but the DLC is apparently still not live.

Just bought Beholder: Blissful Sleep, Hacknet: Labyrinths, Hard West: Scars of Freedom, Car Mechanic Simulator 2015: Bentley, and Craft the World: Sisters in Arms so I'll be playing those until moving on to the new games I just purchased.


----------



## FightingFalcon (Jun 23, 2017)

Stellaris, Doom, Endless Space, Civilization and MTGO!


----------



## HD64G (Jun 25, 2017)

Fifa17, Dirt3 and Witcher 2 are the latest ones. A few more have been started but remain unfinished.


----------



## ozkisses (Jun 26, 2017)

Pc.. League of legends, Runescape, Tera and Doom

PS4.. horizon until dawn and nioh

Great games to pass time


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 26, 2017)

ozkisses said:


> PS4.. horizon until dawn and nioh



Really enjoyed my time finishing horizon and nioh,awesome PS4 exclusives worth owning and playing.


----------



## lZKoce (Jun 26, 2017)

I bought Sky Force Anniversary on Steam on Saturday - did 7 hours so far with 50% achievements unlocked....and then my wife entered the scene and I had to choose


----------



## ozkisses (Jun 26, 2017)

lZKoce said:


> I bought Sky Force Anniversary on Steam on Saturday - did 7 hours so far with 50% achievements unlocked....and then my wife entered the scene and I had to choose



Please tell us you chose wisely my friend


----------



## peche (Jun 26, 2017)

Found some new weapons on the game, game is getting moar and moar interesting!


----------



## Frick (Jun 27, 2017)

Beastie said:


> Red Baron 1, from 1990 no less!
> 
> Playing campaign mode starting from the beginning of the war. The first few missions are fairly easy if you are playing on the German side because the synchronised gun on the Fokker Eindecker outmatches anything the Allies have.
> 
> ...



Ah yes the only fighter game I ever cared to play. It is really nice, and the sounds ...


----------



## Arjai (Jun 27, 2017)

I was just playing Save the Date, again.

I'm not sure that Felicia can survive any of the scenarios!


----------



## ozkisses (Jun 27, 2017)

Pre-paid for Destiny 2 and Assassin's Creed Origins today.

Will be back in October to tell you what I am playing


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 27, 2017)

ozkisses said:


> Pre-paid for Destiny 2 and Assassin's Creed Origins today.
> 
> Will be back in October to tell you what I am playing


Sounds like you need something's no to play in-between!


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 27, 2017)

Just My Opinion here - I made the mistake of purchasing Killing FLoor 2 on steam sale for $15. I am not impressed it is very boring and grindy with no loot. Haha. Why grind for nothing. At least it was only $15,  but what a horrible game...IMO.

I am also riding the Hype-Train for Destiny 2!


----------



## ShurikN (Jun 28, 2017)

Wolfenstein The New Order, Rise of the Tomb Raider. Got them both couple of days ago during steam sale. Really satisfied with both.

Persona 4 Golden - amazing game so far. (only 2 months in). Didn't even realize I had bought it...


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 28, 2017)

ShurikN said:


> Wolfenstein The New Order, Rise of the Tomb Raider. Got them both couple of days ago during steam sale. Really satisfied with both.
> 
> Persona 4 Golden - amazing game so far. (only 2 months in). Didn't even realize I had bought it...


make sure you pick old blood as well if you havent already. a bit short but nice addition to the story (it is prequal to new order)


----------



## ShurikN (Jun 28, 2017)

ne6togadno said:


> make sure you pick old blood as well if you havent already. a bit short but nice addition to the story (it is prequal to new order)


I've spent too much money on both this sale, and the PS one currently running. Wife would kill me. But I have The Old Blood on wishlist, so that's gonna be played eventually.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 28, 2017)

ShurikN said:


> I've spent too much money on both this sale, and the PS one currently running. Wife would kill me. But I have The Old Blood on wishlist, so that's gonna be played eventually.


booo bethesda suckers
normaly old blood is 10$/euro now they've set it 20 and give -50% 
iirc i got it for something like 5 euro from some of other online stores. not sure if it was greenman or humble but you'd better look at their sales for reasonable price.


----------



## ozkisses (Jun 28, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> Sounds like you need something's no to play in-between!



hehe all under control


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 29, 2017)

Is the load time on Doom normally really long? Its very glitchy when starting up the game and then when i'm in game its fine but progress to another loading screen it freezes or takes age. Not sure if its hdd or something else could be wrong? Seems like its a common bug though from what i've read.


----------



## ShurikN (Jun 30, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> Is the load time on Doom normally really long? Its very glitchy when starting up the game and then when i'm in game its fine but progress to another loading screen it freezes or takes age. Not sure if its hdd or something else could be wrong? Seems like its a common bug though from what i've read.


When I played it (not so long afgo), I had it installed on an external USB3.0 HDD, so the loading speeds were pretty bad, which was a given. Especially on the initial load to the main menu. 
All the other loading times were semi-long, and much shorter in comparison to the initial one. Unfortunately I don't have it installed on neither of my SSDs currently, so I can't test it.


----------



## connie (Jun 30, 2017)

Mass Effect Andromeda


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 30, 2017)

Skyrim. I'll take a break from it and hit new games again when I hit 1,000 hours, which is about 45 more, I think.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 1, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> Skyrim. I'll take a break from it and hit new games again when I hit 1,000 hours, which is about 45 more, I think.


argh! i have to make up for it ... 155hrs left for me until i reach 1,000hrs

rtwjunkie
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
955
Hours played

52
Achievements

yep 45hrs you're right 

motivational:

























even if not lore friendly .... i would want a bard mod that feature these 3 songs


----------



## Drone (Jul 1, 2017)

*Monster Hunter Tri* for the first time ever. I have no idea about game mechanics/controls/ui, need some time to get my head around this stuff 












Physics and open-world are impressive


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 1, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> even if not lore friendly .... i would want a bard mod that feature these 3 songs


 You really cant get much better than Malukah and Miracle of Sound!


----------



## Cvrk (Jul 1, 2017)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Just My Opinion here - I made the mistake of purchasing Killing FLoor 2 on steam sale for $15. I am not impressed it is very boring and grindy with no loot. Haha. Why grind for nothing. At least it was only $15,  but what a horrible game...IMO.
> 
> I am also riding the Hype-Train for Destiny 2!


No such thing as a Steam sale. never was, never will be. Steam is the NUMBER ONE most expensive place to get games. Even, when they are on sale, they are 50% more expensive. I never buy games from Steam. It's a huge mistake
https://www.instant-gaming.com/en/512-buy-key-steam-killing-floor-2/   7,38 and it has been like this for a long time. I tested this place it's legit. No scams, just games. Also you should look here. https://www.gamesdeal.com/ Good prices .
I got Victor Vran new years even of Steam,cuz could not find it anywhere else. Payed 8$  think. Found it for 3$ like a few days later. Steam is the most expensive. One thing about steam is that you will always find the cd key first,and they always have it on stock.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 1, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> You really cant get much better than Malukah and Miracle of Sound!


prayer of truth ... even if i am a non religious type ... 

specially for Malukah, i can't get tired to hear her songs in ESO 

playing atm : Kritika, since EnMass got it to NA/EU i don't have to rely anymore on Chinese server with partial translation patch ahahah ... a good time killer, nervous and fun


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 1, 2017)

@GreiverBlade FYI, it's out today and already had 20,000 downloads, the biggest Skyrim mod ever!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 2, 2017)

I'm playing rise of the necromancer in D 3 atm, much fun is being had


----------



## erixx (Jul 2, 2017)

Picked up Rise of Tomb Raider. Much better Himalaya experience than FarCry4!! Breathtakening!!! (sadly it's not my style of game, bought it for my sweetheart ;-)


----------



## EzioAs (Jul 3, 2017)

Just picked up Rise of the Tomb Raider too. It's still not as cheap as I would like but I don't really want to wait anymore. I will prioritize that game after I finish FF Tactics: War of the Lions (yes, I'm still playing that).


----------



## ShurikN (Jul 3, 2017)

Looks like half of TPU is playing RotR at the moment


----------



## Cvrk (Jul 3, 2017)

EzioAs said:


> Just picked up Rise of the Tomb Raider too. It's still not as cheap as I would like but I don't really want to wait anymore. I will prioritize that game after I finish FF Tactics: War of the Lions (yes, I'm still playing that).


What can you tell me about the multiplayer ? 
I wanna play it to, but if it has no multi....i'm not paying just for the single player story


----------



## Kursah (Jul 3, 2017)

Cvrk said:


> What can you tell me about the multiplayer ?
> I wanna play it to, but if it has no multi....i'm not paying just for the single player story



Single Player as described here: http://store.steampowered.com/app/391220/Rise_of_the_Tomb_Raider/


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 3, 2017)

Cvrk said:


> What can you tell me about the multiplayer ?
> I wanna play it to, but if it has no multi....i'm not paying just for the single player story


It's a heck of a lot of story...over 51 hours for me, IIRC.


----------



## Vya Domus (Jul 3, 2017)

Playing AC Unity , not as bad as I was led to believe. Only saw one NPC levitating as of now.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 3, 2017)

It's pretty terrible.  Trying to get inside of windows in a hurry, for example.  Or trying to freerun in cramped areas where the character never decides to go where you're looking.  Stupidly difficult to join co-op players too (usually have to use uPlay because the in-game stuff was utterly broken).

Oh, and they love pulling out their guns and the highest level difficulty, two marksman shots in quick succession will kill you.  Unlike previous games where you could grab someone as a human shield, Unity doesn't let you.  Only way to not die is via smoke bombs.


----------



## FR@NK (Jul 3, 2017)

Castle of the Winds

Had to get windows 3.1 working from within a dosbox since its an old 16bit app.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 3, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> Playing AC Unity , not as bad as I was led to believe. Only saw one NPC levitating as of now.



I enjoyed it too. By waiting a couple years I didn't encounter much in the way of bugs.  I also found movement and combat to flow prettty well, although it was a step back from Black Flag.  Ubisoft apparently realized it too because they fixed those elements again with Syndicate.


----------



## Toothless (Jul 5, 2017)

eyyyyyy


----------



## Jborg (Jul 5, 2017)

I found this neat little 2D Dungeon Crawler Looter game that reminds me a lot of Diablo combined with other games similar from the genre. Prepare for addiction. Played this late into the hours of the night.

Game is called Dead Cells

*Dead Cells*
Video Game
Dead Cells is an upcoming roguelike-Metroidvania hybrid video game being developed by Motion Twin, and currently is in early access testing for Microsoft Windows, with plans to bring it to macOS and Linux in the future.


----------



## GeoDragon (Jul 5, 2017)

Just finished Horizon Zero Dawn - can't wait till the DLC at the end of the year.
Beat Nier Automata (PC) for sixth time.
Now I started playing Star Wars Battlefront on the xbox1 - picked it up for 10 at GS, and Lords of the Fallen (Steam Sale).


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jul 6, 2017)

Got a few games from the summer sale. Ziggurat is fun but needs more levels, lots more levels. 

Endless space has an Ai problem. First it allows it to expand faster than you can, then it allows it to build fleets faster than you can. Not that I can't make advantages back. I did a few edits to the weight/build time cost of armor and a specific weapon only in the long range. It allowed me to survive the onslaught. Then I thought the Ai might just be worthwhile and the game devs had mistakenly given it too much resources even though it was challenging on its own. Because it adapted. Not just discovering my changes, but also adapting to my escalation of that exploit. First I had ships with 3k damage, then they showed up with ones with 12k defense; then I went to 12k damage only for them to show up with 40k defense. It went on like this all game until I finally beat it back and won. It was fun.

Then I started another game and the pirates adapted, but none of the other Ai players did. So 100 turns in the pirates had wiped out all the other Ai players... Pirates do not start their own territories...they just send fleets. The map was completely open and All I had to do was stave off the occasional pirate fleet...it sucked. 

Got Styx the deadly shadows, going through Of Orcs and Men again first to get re-acquainted with the story. Styx is a bad ass. Arkail is loud and gets killed alot...


----------



## GoldenX (Jul 6, 2017)

Breath of the Wild, 25fps on a G4560 @ 3,5GHz, 15 on a 955BE @ 3,2GHz. Someone hasn't aged very well.


----------



## Drone (Jul 7, 2017)

_Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex
_
Gameplay is dynamic and fluid like Æon Flux or BloodRayne. Platforming/jumping is tough but realistic. Melee attacks are awesome! Graphics/physics are impressive for a 2004 ps2 game! Enemy AI is good, they cooperate with each other and flank you or take cover when under attack. I haven't read Ghost in the Shell manga so I have no idea if all the stuff in this game is accurate.

Hacking terminals and enemies' cyber-brains is minimalistic just like in Syndicate remake but that's ok. They managed to capture cyberpunk atmosphere.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jul 7, 2017)

Been playing Dying Light which I recently beat and I am now about 20% into the following.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 7, 2017)

WhiteNoise said:


> Been playing Dying Light which I recently beat and I am now about 20% into the following.


Absolutely love that game!  It's still a go to sometimes for a couple hours just to sandbox in even tho I beat it.


----------



## Disparia (Jul 7, 2017)

I let the DLC stack so going through Fallout 4 for the new stuff and a different ending.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 9, 2017)

I am kinda into Fallout 4, got all the DLC's and ofc a ton of mods installed and I am like level 47 just got to "Far Harbor" haven't even finished the main story and just got "Curie" as a companion with Nick Valentine and ofc not to forget Dog meat been with my character since day 1 out from Vault 111.



 

A really nice shop to download is Eli's Armour Compendium by Elianora she does some really cool things for the Fallout 4 universe like rebuilding the Red Rocket, Far Harbor Shack, and the first one I said Eli's Armour Compendium not far from Diamond City and ofc you will meet Ellie inside  (Check her out on nexusmods)


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 9, 2017)

Just beginning in Far Harbor and for some reason while hanging out with Cait and Nick Valentine, Dog meat decided he wants to swim inside I dunno if he already had too much to drink since he think he can swim in doors


----------



## Arctucas (Jul 9, 2017)

Nothing currently, waiting for Divinity: Original Sin 2.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 9, 2017)

Arctucas said:


> Nothing currently, waiting for Divinity: Original Sin 2.


----------



## EzioAs (Jul 11, 2017)

Finally finished playing *Final Fantasy Tactics: The War of the Lions. *This game is quite long and VERY difficult. The only way to make it easier is to grind continuously which I didn't really do much because 40 hours is already more than enough for me. The ending surprised me as hell though, very different than what you get from the main series. Even though I knew it prior to playing the game, it's very obvious that someone else took the lead in developing this game replacing Hironobu Sakaguchi. Overall, the game has a very interesting story and very good script, decent gameplay but the accompanying music (soundtracks) isn't really anything to write home about. Well, that's that.






Not the final fight but this was a damn hard one!

Tomorrow, or possibly the day after, I will finally get to start Rise of the Tomb Raider.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 12, 2017)

still managed to get some of my STEAM wishlist load off .... during the Summer Sale (i got my payment on the 3rd July luckily ahah )

not something i can really... play .... tho finally 3DMark AE... 4$? worth it ...


more game wise speaking and totally will be playing:

well i still have the 4 CD's somewhere ... and the box for that one, and ... i missed Boo too ... obviously took the second iteration too .... (i think i still have the original CD's for the 1st one and i still have the original manual of the second on my desk ... just above the one from Total Annihilation  )
  

ohhhhh i had that one on X360 .... now finally back to his right place 


the Otaku side of me ... is ... well ... you know ... (since i have all Hyperdimension i ought to take Megadimension too, all DLCs include)Senran Kagura ... well i bought Shinovi Versus on 2016 summer sale ... so why not  and well
i love VN and even more when it's a parody ( Stay! Stay! DPRK is a parody of Go! Go! Nippon but one is less educational than the other .... i let you guess which one   )
  


otherwise ... Kritika again 1st 60 on the account, 5 lvl to go to max, only got into party when quest asked to (mostly 2 player required) and lvl'ed quite fast by soloing "danger area" in "insane" difficulty, actually Insane feel like easy mode ... with a Catspaw class .... (ok i had enough experience on Chinese server tho  )


dunno if it's only me ... but each time i see the "Exiled Wolfqueen" i ask myself: "what the... did Ahri from LOL lost 8 of her tails?"


funny ... the game was just "good for venting on nervous action and gameplay" with the partial translation patch ... but full english NA/EU version, storywise, well not too bad either


----------



## EzioAs (Jul 17, 2017)

Been playing around 6 hours of *Rise of the Tomb Raider. *The visuals are impressive as I've seen from of the videos online but I was pleasantly surprised that the gameplay has a lot more to offer than the 2013 game. The puzzles are still a bit easier than I would've liked, I thought that we can get something from the Legends, Origins and Underworld complexities but it's still an improvement from the previous games. One of the things I really love from this game and the 2013 game is that every documents, recorders and relics found have voice over narration by Lara or the writer/speaker of said items so for someone like me who's playing casually with a controller, I don't have to force myself closer to read the text. It's a really nice touch because with most games that have codex or documents, most of the time it's just long, long plain text and they ruin the immersion of the game for me. As with the 2013 game though, I feel like this game also has a bit of an input lag. It feels a little bit heavy to control compared to other games. Minor gripe though and it's not really a super fast-paced game. so I can live with it.


----------



## erixx (Jul 17, 2017)

*"Air missions: HIND*" Reminds me of Novalogic Comanche, which more or less was my first online (LAN) experiency and a satisfactory one.
I like the missions so far. (It is not Arma or DCS)

Then again, after Dirt MP non existence, back to Project Cars. Have a blast online and even getting good results.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 17, 2017)

Dreadnought .... just right now ....

dunno why but i get a fractured space feeling ... oh snaps ... that was too obvious ...

didn't take a recent screen of FS but i remember getting it for free during an even and getting a free Titan Reaper with free Revenant legendary skin ... (and a Mighty Jingles captain is always fun  )
 

Dreadnought: well it feels similar but a little less sluggish ... and i like the look of my Captain  the tips & hints given hold a nice share of humour (i.e. : the destroyer's description )
   

edit not too bad ... rewards are pushing player forward (i.e.: 3 proving ground battle = 450gp premium currency)
since the cheapest bundle is 350gp that was welcome, a few cosmetics a premium artillery cruiser (PCF Silesia), 10k credits and  7 days elite status


quite efficient nonetheless and clearly not ugly either 
 

edit 2, queue time are long tho


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 21, 2017)

duh... no edit, errrr... 

a little before going to sleep ... (2:06AM here)

alongside with Baldur's Gate 1 and 2 there was one other RPG i played back in the days ( 1st on a 486 DX 33, while all my friend had Pentium or higher alternatives since i was a little broke, and then on a Pentium MMX 233)

Septerra Core: Legacy of the creator .... a fun one just as i remembered it 
 

image upscaled from native resolution (640x480) for readability  , even if on STEAM, it's not a remaster/reworked/whatever just the raw game like old time  well it works on Win10 ...


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 21, 2017)

im not playing this, but i heard about this game on Youtube and it seemed "different" to me so i thought i might mention it here......

92% rating out of 75+ players, releases 7/18/17 so not a bad reception from players. $9.99 price tag
*
Kingsway RPG 
its a steam game(in conjunction with AdultSwim) that is apparently an operating system RPG?* 



Spoiler: Video about the Game


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 21, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> im not playing this, but i heard about this game on Youtube and it seemed "different" to me so i thought i might mention it here......
> 
> 92% rating out of 75+ players, releases 7/18/17 so not a bad reception from players. $9.99 price tag
> *
> ...


yeah, saw that on RPS a couple of days ago, looked cute


----------



## Cvrk (Jul 23, 2017)

*Yonder The Cloud Catcher Chronicles*
It relaxes me . A huge difference from the competitive and sad PUGB that i played lately.
The game has no violence , great visuals. You can build you own farm.
It is all about gathering things. I sense the story will grown once i have more fogs lifted up.
There is purple fog around some important area of the map, and every time you unlock using some spirits ,the story moves on.


----------



## BiggieShady (Jul 23, 2017)

I was leveling a necromancer until recently in Diablo 3, and now I'm leveling seasonal she-necromancer ...


----------



## cookiemonster (Jul 23, 2017)

FEAR Origin and it's still as good now.


----------



## Drone (Jul 23, 2017)

@cookiemonster  True, all FEAR games are awesome. *FEAR* is best survival horror FPS I've ever played.
I've recently completed *Singularity *and *Geist* and they had moments that reminded me of FEAR which I want to replay. 

I don't play FPS games unless they heavily rely on survival horror or hard science fiction elements.


----------



## Arctucas (Jul 23, 2017)

Ahhzz said:


> View attachment 90030



Waiting for finished product, that is.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jul 24, 2017)

Styx the Deadly Shadows. 

Styx is still a badass, but not as much as in Of Orcs and Men. Being a prequel I get that, he leveled between games., forgot abilities, etc. 

the game can be extremely fun one second, then super annoying the next. Mostly due to the bugs...I hate those bugs. 

I like the dialogue of the guards/servants/alchemists. It really helps the immersion. Of course the game rewards you for not killing and really wants to be a stealth game, but why then did they make killing so much fun?

I've kind of embraced the "monster" mentality. If that's what they're going to call me, that's what they're going to get. So I usually clear out a level entirely. I also love the size of some levels. I threw one guard off the top of the citadel so far down he disappeared from view. (when stealing barimans's wife's urn) Then I discovered his body at the map exit... glorious.


----------



## Cvrk (Jul 24, 2017)

*Northgard
*
A few hours in, and things are not looking to good. My clan did had better days. The game is relaxing. You really have time to build and enjoy the evolution.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 24, 2017)

Cvrk said:


> *Northgard
> *
> A few hours in, and things are not looking to good. My clan did had better days. The game is relaxing. You really have time to build and enjoy the evolution.



The finest merchandise this side of the river Jordan, On sale today, come on down! Heheh


https://www.humblebundle.com/store/northgard
or, $1 cheaper on *shudder* Steam....
http://store.steampowered.com/app/466560/Northgard/


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 31, 2017)

another STEAM wishlist item cleared up,

being a fan of Danganronpa i couldn't pass up on : "Danganronpa Another Episode: Ultra Despair Girls"


the graphics are good (specially for a PSVita port  ), the character's VA (English) is good enough, the blood is ... purple (as in all Danganronpa anime or games that's kinda a trademark) the controls are fine with a XBone controller and well the game is quite fun  (it shares a bit of the graphical trait of Persona's series ... P5 is PS3/4 only, which saddens me since i can't stand PS consoles  i still can play P3P on my phone either way )
 

the main protagonist is bland (well she's designed to be like that) and the secondary character is .... well she's my favorite schyzophrenoparanoiac [r] girl from the series
   
still .... Genocide Jake? Toko? seriously? well that's a weird turn for Touko/Tōko and Genocider Syo 

oh well still delightfully disturbed


----------



## WhiteNoise (Aug 1, 2017)

Lone Echo is getting most of my attention.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 1, 2017)

WhiteNoise said:


> Lone Echo is getting most of my attention.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lone_Echo

interesting...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 2, 2017)

Drone said:


> @cookiemonster  True, all FEAR games are awesome. *FEAR* is best survival horror FPS I've ever played.
> I've recently completed *Singularity *and *Geist* and they had moments that reminded me of FEAR which I want to replay.
> 
> I don't play FPS games unless they heavily rely on survival horror or hard science fiction elements.


FEAR 3 was a let down in my opinion in comparison to 1 and 2.
Anyways i've completed Mass Effect 2 for the 9th time or something..still can't keep Jack alive despite having over 90% paragon. Complete BS.
Now time to move onto Nier Automata and first stage made me smile instantly with the japanese audio which i recognise 2B and 9S voice actor/actress are from anime shows i've watched.
The gameplay just reminds me why i love DMC and Ninja gaiden so much.
Although graphically it doesn't look that impressive,from what i've read the PC port has issues.


----------



## cookiemonster (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi now playing FEAR 3 again and still enjoying. I have Prey sitting waiting to play.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 2, 2017)

I don't know what it is but any game that introduces co-op to horor games the jumpy element is near enough gone in my opinion.


----------



## cookiemonster (Aug 2, 2017)

I agree I still jumps.


----------



## ShurikN (Aug 2, 2017)

Fear 3 relation to 1 and 2 is the same as Dead Space. Two great games and then one horrible that killed the franchise.


----------



## Rehmanpa (Aug 2, 2017)

I'm playing sid mieres pirates. What happened to all the good pirate games anyways?


----------



## cookiemonster (Aug 2, 2017)

I forgot I have and like the dead space games, I will have a go at them after fear 3.


----------



## ratirt (Aug 2, 2017)

Currently I'm playing Grim Dawn, Dirt 4(started 4 days ago) and Xcom2.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 2, 2017)

Rehmanpa said:


> I'm playing sid mieres pirates. What happened to all the good pirate games anyways?


That is always good for a once a year playthrough! Fun game.


----------



## ratirt (Aug 2, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> That is always good for a once a year playthrough! Fun game.


Some time ago I played sid Meier's Civilization V. Cool game especially if you have background with previous releases.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Aug 3, 2017)

Played Warframe, revisited NFS ProStreet for old times' sake (managed to run the game xD), Mass Effect Andromeda & Left 4 Dead 2 to kill boredom.


----------



## vega22 (Aug 3, 2017)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/550650/Black_Squad/

bit of a throwback as "modern" fps games go.

plays more like old school shooters from the 2005 era, which is not a bad thing imo!

korean f2p fps game that is not p2w shocker!!!!!


----------



## Boatvan (Aug 3, 2017)

vega22 said:


> http://store.steampowered.com/app/550650/Black_Squad/
> 
> bit of a throwback as "modern" fps games go.
> 
> ...



I have been looking for an acceptable CounterStrike: Source replacement as the community on that game is pretty much dead. This looks VERY promising, plus it is free! I just read hacking is really bad right now, but I'm sure they will crack down soon.


----------



## vega22 (Aug 3, 2017)

yeah i read they are going to use easy cheat but idk how bad it really is right now. i think laggy players seem to be very suspect while it is not a cheat, just death from the past 

i think they need to get servers in more locations to stop this from being an issue, maybe then there will be less hackusations you know 

when you have <50 ping and players have >500 and are warpping about....this is my only gripe with it, but for the 1st week of ea on a worldwide scale it is hard to be too upset at the devs for this when on the whole it shows a great deal of promise.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 3, 2017)

Nier Automata on High settings with V-sync enabled, blur off and ambient off with FAR mod.


----------



## Frick (Aug 4, 2017)

https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/foru...ellaris-dev-diary-80-machine-empires.1038072/

New story pack, a smaller DLC, for Stellaris on the way, named Synthetic Dawn. It's about robots. Will buy on release, if I have an assembled computer to play it on. I just fear that game, it has a tendency to swallow me up, but it is so very very good.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 4, 2017)

Exploring Nuka World with the lille gang in Fallout 4 with Curie, Cait, Dogmeat and Nick Valentine ofc (The 2 synths to rule em all)


----------



## Megan (Aug 4, 2017)

I am currently playing Horizon Zero Dawn. The game is really amazing


----------



## Octopuss (Aug 4, 2017)

I fucked up.
I was trying to convince a friend to play GTA5 with me, but he recently bought Elder Scrolls Online and didn't seem interested. I tried the beta, uninstalled it after maybe half an hour, and didn't think anything of it since.
I decided to read up about the game a bit, looked at some screenshots, and didn't like it much. I noticed I could buy a key from shady G2A sources for about €20, so I said fuckit, worst case it won't be much of a loss.

And here I am week and a half later with about 3 days worth of time spent ingame.
MMORPGs are like heroin I guess. Once you start playing them you're lost, and even if you stop playing one, you're still a damn addict.


----------



## EzioAs (Aug 4, 2017)

Beat *Rise of the Tomb Raider* last night and I am very satisfied with the game (except for the camera controls). Almost everything was a step up from the 2013 game and I particularly enjoy listening to character narration when you found documents, recorders, etc. It took me around 34 hours to get 100% in-game completion and to complete the Baba Yaga quest and the Blood Ties episode. I love both of them although while the story in Blood Ties is great, I wish it would be more puzzling. Overall, I'm really impressed with the game and can't wait for the sequel. 

In the coming days, I'll probably play some co-op games with friends before moving on to the next single player game.


----------



## Boatvan (Aug 5, 2017)

Holy moly, @vega22 I am really liking Black Squad! I'm only about 3 hours playtime so far, but this game has serious potential. I am glad I stumbled upon your post. Hopefully they add voice support in the future for more coordinated teamwork. Too bad I'm dog-sitting for my parents or else I'd be on it right now!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 5, 2017)

Alpha testing Consortium: The Tower and Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain.

Have a picture of The Tower (not my screenshot, another player took it):




I've probably already put 20-30 hours into the game and what I have access to now is only 5-10% of the final product.  Developers are very responsive to feedback.


----------



## Frick (Aug 5, 2017)

Octopuss said:


> And here I am week and a half later with about 3 days worth of time spent ingame.
> MMORPGs are like heroin I guess. Once you start playing them you're lost, and even if you stop playing one, you're still a damn addict.



I've found it wears off after awhile. Possibly after you've done much of the game.


----------



## ShurikN (Aug 5, 2017)

Started POE once again with a friend, now that the huge 3.0 update landed. He's in Serbia, i'm in Tokyo, so we are meeting half way on Washington servers


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 6, 2017)

I'd like to check back in on POE after this update


----------



## Disparia (Aug 7, 2017)

Octopuss said:


> I fucked up.
> I was trying to convince a friend to play GTA5 with me, but he recently bought Elder Scrolls Online and didn't seem interested. I tried the beta, uninstalled it after maybe half an hour, and didn't think anything of it since.
> I decided to read up about the game a bit, looked at some screenshots, and didn't like it much. I noticed I could buy a key from shady G2A sources for about €20, so I said fuckit, worst case it won't be much of a loss.
> 
> ...





Frick said:


> I've found it wears off after awhile. Possibly after you've done much of the game.



Stay engaged with the main story and make sure to experience Cyrodiil (PvP) for at least a couple hours (to get a feel for the highs and lows). It may not be Morrowind or Skyrim, but you'll get a good value for your $20.

ESO wasn't a long-term MMO for me, but I did get a good 3 months out of it. Same with Black Desert Online; I didn't get the "stick around" feeling after about a year of playing (and reaching the what could be considered an "end"). LOTRO on the other hand kept me around for 6 years. Had good end-game back in the day.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 7, 2017)

Rise of the tomb raider... great game


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 7, 2017)

Not having a pleasant time with Nier now,game keeps crashing whenever it wants which is related to the sword animation -_-


----------



## Megan (Aug 8, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> Not having a pleasant time with Nier now,game keeps crashing whenever it wants which is related to the sword animation -_-


is nier  a good game?


----------



## johnspack (Aug 9, 2017)

Will upload screenshots soon,  but Project Cars!  Dam!  I only buy 2 games per year and PC came up.  Works with my lg 3d pro joystick just fine,  I can map any keys for gas,  brake,  gears.  Runs at max settings on my rig.
It begs you to learn all the details about car racing to get even better.  No points,  no bonuses,  just straight up racing.  Quite possibly the best racing game I've ever actually bought......
I can only imagine it on a proper racing wheel ect....,


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 9, 2017)

I thought I should try this game out while I got vacation to see how it is...

It's not a game I properly normally would play but I will give it a try with about 55-67fps atm with everything set to Very High and maxed out everything without v-sync this takes a hit on my pc, check system specs if u want to see my setup.


----------



## Megan (Aug 9, 2017)

puma99dk| said:


> I thought I should try this game out while I got vacation to see how it is...
> 
> It's not a game I properly normally would play but I will give it a try with about 55-67fps atm with everything set to Very High and maxed out everything without v-sync this takes a hit on my pc, check system specs if u want to see my setup.
> 
> ...


What game is this?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 9, 2017)

Megan said:


> is nier  a good game?


it is .... a masterpiece, well i am lucky enough to have no issues at all while playing it .... tho i had the regularly mentioned issues other player got but instead of lashing at the developer/publisher i searched for solution and found one.

as i mentioned a bit before  


GreiverBlade said:


> addressing NieR : Automata's major issues ... well i saw some of the issues other "negative" reviewer noticed, tho instead of seeking a bit on the net ... they only complain to SquareEnix, tho i can understand them ... i do not understand the fact that they can't seek other solutions ...  (specially when there is a guide about it on the STEAM community ... tho i've found that one ... after actually finding the solution by myself  )
> 
> for those who are eyeing on NieR and are tied back by the feedback about bugs :
> https://github.com/Kaldaien/FAR/releases
> ...


tho it seems that game kinda "hate" AMD gpu's ... (probably Nvidia conspiracy nyahahahahaa)




Megan said:


> What game is this?


Hellblade .... recently out, another Masterpiece im looking forward once my financial status will be updated ... when i input the searchword "money" in my wallet, i get a "404" .... tho Hellblade is cheap 
http://store.steampowered.com/app/414340/Hellblade_Senuas_Sacrifice/


----------



## Megan (Aug 9, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> it is .... a masterpiece, well i am lucky enough to have no issues at all while playing it .... tho i had the regularly mentioned issues other player got but instead of lashing at the developer/publisher i searched for solution and found one.
> 
> as i mentioned a bit before
> 
> ...



I have a average gaming pc as well as a ps4. So I think  i will get nier on ps4. Hellblade definitely looks worth playing


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 9, 2017)

This game is beautifully made no doubt at this, just the puzzle quests I am not good at, at the first puzzle quest I was really stock until I figured out what to do, but now again I am stock running around in circle with portals I need to run thought but I don't know how to go further now.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 9, 2017)

Megan said:


> I have a average gaming pc as well as a ps4. So I think  i will get nier on ps4. Hellblade definitely looks worth playing


NieR on PS4 yep the best way to not have to tinker with it (and remove a lots of fun .... but that's my own opinion   )

Hellblade, i followed the development eagerly but i don't know why, i stopped looking after it a few month ago ... i should have followed it a bit more, and i would not have missed the launch date 



puma99dk| said:


> This game is beautifully made no doubt at this, just the puzzle quests I am not good at, at the first puzzle quest I was really stock until I figured out what to do, but now again I am stock running around in circle with portals I need to run thought but I don't know how to go further now.


stock? stuck? 

ohhh sooo the game has some difficult puzzle? definitely looking forward to it then !


----------



## Drone (Aug 9, 2017)

*Siren* is some seriously scary shit. It reminds me of Kuon and Silent Hill: Origins. Grainy screen, constant darkness and insane sound fx. It's a shocking experience. Can't say if I'll be able to complete this. Definitely one of the hardest games ever. All main characters are interesting and seem so alive. One shot = you're dead, one stab = you're dead, a wrong turn or wasted time and ... you guested it .. you're dead. Enemies are scary and have amazing AI. It'll take a lot of time to stealth through this shit, avoid all enemies and recognize all patterns. Man, I need patience.


----------



## Disparia (Aug 10, 2017)

Got my Fallout fill after beating 4 for the second time (Institute ending) and the DLC for the first time.

With Far Cry 5 coming sometime next year, thought I would run through the series. I've played and beaten the original but the rest will be new to me.







If anyone else gets nostalgic and the game black screens on start-up, drop the Lighting and Shadows to High. Can have the rest of them maxed, but it seems those two can be quirky if set to Very High.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 11, 2017)

Me fighting a little Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-oZtTLFq_--SW4wSG12aDZNX3M/view


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 11, 2017)

PUBG and CSGO


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 11, 2017)

puma99dk| said:


> Me fighting a little Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-oZtTLFq_--SW4wSG12aDZNX3M/view


bloody hell ... i'm gonna love it .... D-Day -17


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 12, 2017)

I should be playing this:






CAPCOM I'll never forgive you.


----------



## 1Gpi2ZV6Jy (Aug 12, 2017)

I play a Far Cry 4 community map daily - nice relaxation!


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 12, 2017)

Play ARK they say.  It'll be fun they say.  You get to ride DINOSAURS they say.

I find this in the server "welcome shack"





Why am I tempted to kill all these people with my pickaxe?

...

I don't like this game anymore.

*logs out*


----------



## Frick (Aug 12, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> Play ARK they say.  It'll be fun they say.  You get to ride DINOSAURS they say.
> 
> I find this in the server "welcome shack"
> 
> ...



Which is why you build a raft and turn it into a gentlemans explorer and just sail away.

EDIT: I played a good bit with some friends, and my problem is that we had entirely different takes on what to do. Plus they had played it lots so they new everything whereas the only thing I knew was it had dinosaurs in it. So they just rushes off and turns the place to an industrialized hellhole so they can do whatever it is you do with machine guns with their level billion T-rexes whereas I just steal an ascended weapon and head off for unknown regions. And after a while, when I finally tamed a low level flyer and made my way to base camp they had essentially turned the entire damned place into a zoo, taming like five of every possible animals and constructes proper shelters for them, because reasons. It is a really nice game and the graphics are nice, but ... people are weird. Plus the basic premise of games like these seems fundementally flawed to me; it's an endless loop. You do all that work gathering crap and killing things so you can gather different kinds of crap and kill different things so you can gather even more crap and kill even bigger things and eventually you can build anything and gather anything and kill anything, so finally you can ... gather anything, build anything and kill anything? I do like the exploring though, and I wished there was a hardcore mode for food and drink.

(also, gentleman exploring doesn't work as well anymore since they introduced that damned whale)

EDIT again: Also, I find the buildings severly lacking. If I have to farm for crap to build stuff I want to be able to make some really nice things, but noooo. Here, have a box. You can live in it.


----------



## EzioAs (Aug 12, 2017)

I've been playing *Ori and the Blind Forest*. The difficulty of the platforming aspect of this game reminds me of the Earthworm Jim games. It's very difficult but it is quite satisfying when you succeed in it.

Also played some *Victor Vran* co-op with a friend of mine. Haven't really gotten far yet, but it's pretty good.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 12, 2017)

210 hours into Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain.  I'm still missing two achievements yet too (build and disarm nuke). 

Like previous MGS games, love the gameplay but can't really follow/comprehend the story.


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 12, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> 210 hours into Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain.  I'm still missing two achievements yet too (build and disarm nuke).
> 
> Like previous MGS games, love the gameplay but can't really follow/comprehend the story.



V's story is easy compared to MGS2.


----------



## psyko12 (Aug 12, 2017)

Been eyeing "For The King" on steam.
Trying to get my self into PUBG but feels off from me.
Mostly BF1 64 man conquest (acts as an OC stability test for me too).
And ofc still Overwatch, them summer skins! you gotta get them! LOL.

And to de-stress some Tekken 7 online.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 12, 2017)

GoldenX said:


> V's story is easy compared to MGS2.


Indeed but how it hooks into everything else, I'm all...





That said, I only played MGS, MGS2, MGS5, MGS5:GZ, and MGSR (ehm, the only ones brought to Windows).


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 12, 2017)

Try to play MGS3 on pcsx2, it's the best one by far, maybe Peace Walker gets near (you can pay it with PPSSPP).


----------



## flmatter (Aug 12, 2017)

I have gotten back into Diablo 3 with its necro toon. Has been real fun lately with @ZenZimZaliben and thanks for the invite into the TPU clan


----------



## EzioAs (Aug 13, 2017)

Well, that was shorter than expected. I just beat *Ori and the Blind Forest*. This game is surprisingly short but I guess the challenge and style makes up for it (as well as the price). It's a beautiful game but I hope the developers used more obvious colors and design for platforms and traps in the sequel. The most problem I've had with the game isn't the control scheme or the platforming mechanics but rather the vague cue and direction during certain sequences. Still, I totally recommend this game to those who enjoy the sense of art style, music and challenge.

Now, I'm gonna play *Victor Vran* in co-op with a friend again. Hopefully, this time we'll get further than yesterday.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 15, 2017)

So who's getting sonicmania?? =)


----------



## EzioAs (Aug 15, 2017)

Just played a bit of *ReCore *tonight. I actually like the style and design of the game. It's a blend of more 'realistic' cel shade and cyberpunk which looks surprisingly good especially on the main character Joule and the robot dog. So far, the control has been fast and easy and early gameplay has been simple enough and fast-paced so it's a good start.











Also, the adventure of *Victor Vran *continues tonight as well. Hopefully, not for long.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Aug 15, 2017)

flmatter said:


> I have gotten back into Diablo 3 with its necro toon. Has been real fun lately with @ZenZimZaliben and thanks for the invite into the TPU clan



Yeah the necro update isn't huge, but it did bring me back to the game. I suppose I have already got my $15 out of it so not a bad purchase. Been fun playing again in a group.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 16, 2017)

currently MxM "Master X Master" from NCsoft .... i didn't expect it to be good like that ...

didn't try pure pvp (only some story PVE and PVP versus AI to see what the Masters i unlocked are like )
  

definitely looking forward unlocking Poharan and Jinsoyun ("Blade & Soul" derivated masters) and some other .... hell they even did put a Cat from "Lineage II" and a Shugo from "Aion" alongside some from "Lineage", "Wildstar" and "City of heroes/Villain" 

it's partially like LOL except you have actual direction key map and the mouse control the aim direction, and, like in LOL, each Master have different skin, a neat side is you get 3 different kind of ingame currencies, 1 is gold 2 is SOL 3 is X-coins, 1 and 2 are obtainable in games and the 3rd is the micro transaction one .... though the rate of the SOL is kinda low, you still get enough to unlock some master early in the progression (some master have a "unlock requirement" in form of a series of achievement/completion and all have a SOL and X-Coin price) the 1st is also the currency for buying stuff/gear/upgrades.

the aforementioned Masters
    

and skins (fun part iirc it's the "clean" Jinsoyun skin from the endgame of B&S) Yuri is a MxM related Master also


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Aug 18, 2017)

Played Mass Effect 2 for 10 hours straight. =O


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 18, 2017)

Fallout 4 do have some "funny" jokes along the way


----------



## silentbogo (Aug 18, 2017)

Been playing Quake Champions for awhile now. 
It should be coming to Steam's early access on Aug. 22, right before QWC finals.
Gameplay is not the smoothest yet, but ID and Saber Interactive are slowly getting there.


----------



## Kanan (Aug 22, 2017)

Got the new "Master of Orion" 2016 reboot game and it's nice! They made some improvements compared to Master of Orion II that lets you control everything easier and faster, traveling between suns (systems) is now more realistic, takes much more time than in Master of Orion II if you go interstellar and just a short amount of time to travel from planet to planet in the same system. Compared to Master of Orion II this means, you now have proper systems including travel between planets as well, that was basically skipped in MoO II. Yeah, very happy with the game so far, I also totally enjoyed the old one again playing with species I never played before, before having the idea to get the new one and finally try it out.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 22, 2017)

Beat The Witness and Subsurface Circular.  Alpha testing the hell out of Consortium: The Tower and bought Mass Effect: Andromeda so will be diving into that soon as well.


----------



## Caelestis (Aug 22, 2017)

Cvrk said:


> *Yonder The Cloud Catcher Chronicles*
> It relaxes me . A huge difference from the competitive and sad PUGB that i played lately.
> The game has no violence , great visuals. You can build you own farm.
> It is all about gathering things. I sense the story will grown once i have more fogs lifted up.
> There is purple fog around some important area of the map, and every time you unlock using some spirits ,the story moves on.



How is the difficulty level in this game? Is it something children would be able to play (8-12 years old) or is it too complex?


----------



## Cvrk (Aug 22, 2017)

Caelestis said:


> How is the difficulty level in this game? Is it something children would be able to play (8-12 years old) or is it too complex?


Yes,this is for sure children between 8-14. I recommend


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 22, 2017)

still on MXM rather easy progression even without RL$ involved ... 

Jinsoyun unlocked (well prerequisite was 10 Titan Ruins match ... easy enough) unlocking Poharan will be harder ... ( prerequisite : 30 Poharan eyepatch .... actually at 7/30 P.E. and 7/11 SOL)

 
nonetheless fun to run the Blackram suppyl chain PVE Timespace Distortion, Poharan (Pohwaran actually ... since silent W in the original Language) boss fight outside BNS ... i dig it


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Aug 25, 2017)

It's been awhile since I last played Blade & Soul... now playing back Mass Effect 3 & Andromeda with a little bit of Warframe, getting ready for Hydroid Prime.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 25, 2017)

Playing DOOM.

waiting for Need for Speed Payback and and FIFA 2018.


----------



## flmatter (Aug 25, 2017)

I have also started playing Paragon again too
https://www.epicgames.com/paragon/en-US/home   it is pretty fun, good time killer   most matches do not last more than 30 minutes   if you play solo 10-15 against AI


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 25, 2017)

flmatter said:


> I have also started playing Paragon again too
> https://www.epicgames.com/paragon/en-US/home   it is pretty fun, good time killer   most matches do not last more than 30 minutes   if you play solo 10-15 against AI


argh, you remembered me that i was eligible for early access last year ... and i forgot it (i rechecked my mails because i wanted to check if i had an account for it ...)

i remember i signed up for it, but completely forgot about it because the game itself looked bland and tasteless (background wise) but still ... aesthetically it was a killer and probably what i wanted MOBA to look like since a long time
MXM was kinda something different than LOL, more on each aspect (the tag system is an awesome idea) but yet still a top view, but it's my favorite MOBA of the moment, i give a try at Paragon just need to dwonload 

talking about MXM

lvl 26: Poharan unlocked, now lvl 41: unlocked some more master with SOL, put 19.99€ for a X-coin pack, decided to get a 7d subs and got enough X-Coin from challenge and daily/weekly mission to add to the initial X-coin pack to afford some skins

 Poharan, fun to play and quite a beast (ok only on Titans ruins PVE but still  )


got Lilu (30 titans ruins prerequisite) and Merope (lvl 40 as prerequisite), the 2 others have no prerequisite, V-Merang is funny and give a "Super Sentai" vibe 
   


now involving X-coins, well the "Gilded Rose Jinsoyun" skin looked awesome and put her in a more accorded fashion to the other master, albeit being a little more ... errr  "reclamation Sizuka" because ...awesome.... and "Bloodfist Yuri" for Yuri Tchaikovsky
  

edit.... what the hell ... i noticed that except Demenos .... i only unlocked female master ... well they are more fun to play, most of the time, so i guess it's not because they are female 

buuuttt before trying Paragon and since the DL will eat my bandwidth ... i guess i just play that :



edit ... oh well no paragon for me ... the game crash during the tutorial right at the inhibitor ...
re-edit: skipping the tutorial was the solution .... for once avoiding tutorial is a good idea 
 

verdict ... fun nice graphics (in epic settings, might be fine in solo pve but in multi dunno) character are not half bad (albeit the too little background bits added in the skill panel, that's trivial versus a full story about the hero  ) Phase is fun to play as a suport .... need to play a bit more but 1st impression deems it worthy...


----------



## Drone (Aug 25, 2017)

*





Siren* on ps2 and as if it weren't scary enough I've just found out that it's based on *real* abandoned Japanese town.

Ok, I won't sleep tonight 










It's simply unreal how designers could capture that eerie atmosphere. One of the scariest games (most likely _the_ scariest game) I've ever played.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Aug 27, 2017)

currently playing Mass Effect Andromeda & Warframe. Downloading Agents of Mayhem since it has very good feedback on Steam. Might give it a try 2morrow.


----------



## LocoDiceGR (Aug 27, 2017)

Path Of Exile.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 27, 2017)

Balantakos said:


> Path Of Exile.


Always a good option


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 27, 2017)

@flmatter  wellll i'm glad the 3rd day daily login reward was 500 coins 

i remember playing her at a friends place and i got disappointed of the new unlock system .... 
i like Phase as beginner hero .... but Shinbi and her  wolves is one of my favs aside Howitzer, Twinblast, Kallari and Murdock  .... i couldn't wait to unlock her via the lvling system 

play rating: expert? naaahhhh she's most fine  (ok less resilient or easy to play than Phase ofc ... )
 
part mid lane part viable jungler part .... "HEYI'MEVERYWHERE!" is kinda my type

i need to do a good deck for her tho


----------



## flmatter (Aug 27, 2017)

I have been playing Phase alot lately and Zinx ( i think that's right, the kitty looking one)  having fun with all of it though. Daily challenges are cool too.  PM'ed you @GreiverBlade


----------



## Kursah (Aug 28, 2017)

My boys and I have been playing the hell out of *Cosmotee*r. For a free game it is damn fun! The ship design aspect has my boys addicted to it like Minecraft, I enjoy the Bounty Hunter mode dominating various systems. Has been a nice break from all the other stuff I've been playing (when I have time to play that is).

I've also be dabbling with *StarSector* 0.8 to see how that game's coming along.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 28, 2017)

I've been playing several Indie games, but mostly _Bulletstorm: Full Clip Edition_.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Aug 28, 2017)

due to real life stuff I can't really play anything aside from PUBG (PlayerUnknown's Battlegrounds). Rounds are short and It's a fun experience every game (especially with friends, whether you're messing around or trying to win) , The feeling is like DayZ all over again, minus the running simulator, buggy zombies/movement, and the endless looting for hours to lose it in 5 minutes of action. It's very much playable and enjoyable despite the early access tag. Also there's no story, progression, or creativity involved, so I don't feel the urge to play it asap or think about it during the day, as i am currently studying for engineering licensure exams in late october I need minimal distractions, just a way to relax from time to time. PUBG is that game.

I've already made a list of games i wanna play(or play again) come november cause that when I'll have lots of time:
Kerbal Space Program, GTA V Online, Elite: Dangerous, RealPolitiks, MGSV, Hitman.

thinking of buying a new PS4 as well, Uncharted looks interesting, as well as the upcoming Spider-Man next year. but I can't stand 30FPS performance. I wasn't sure if I was gonna like 30fps because it's been a while since I ditched console gaming to exclusively PC and i have since been playing at 144hz... I actually fired up my xbox 360 again recently to confirm that I can't stand 30fps anymore


----------



## EzioAs (Aug 28, 2017)

FINALLY got to finish *Victor Vran*. The last boss was quite hard, but not as hard as some of the other bosses in other areas since my friend and I only needed to retry 2,3 times. I actually enjoy the challenge and difficulty of the game and this game certainly benefits a lot with co-op seeing how difficult it can be in certain areas. I mean, it's not as good or fun (or harder) compared to Magicka (1 & 2) but it's still a pretty good game (though lacking somewhat in the story presentation, but one should expect that).

Now, I can finally resume ReCore...at least after the Definitive Edition update completes. I stopped playing the game a couple days ago after hearing that there will be a Definitive Edition and also free update to owners of the standard one. Comcept is surprisingly punctual with the update though, so that's a plus in my book.


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 28, 2017)

After some break, I started playing Resident Evil 7 again. Was a bit stuck with the insects section of the swamp house. Then finished it. Or so I thought... unexpectedly, the game didn't end where I thought it would. Darn.


----------



## EzioAs (Aug 28, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> After some break, I started playing Resident Evil 7 again. Was a bit stuck with the insects section of the swamp house. Then finished it. Or so I thought... unexpectedly, the game didn't end where I thought it would. Darn.



Sounds like every RE game I've played


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## Frick (Aug 28, 2017)

Three months in DF and a werefox appears and kills 30% of my population. He then turns human again and just outruns my poor, fat dwarfs.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 29, 2017)

Population control! 


Finished ME:A, not sure what I'm going to play next.  Considering my mouse died, I have limited choices until the replacement gets here...


----------



## lyndonguitar (Aug 29, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Population control!
> 
> 
> Finished ME:A, not sure what I'm going to play next.  Considering my mouse died, I have limited choices until the replacement gets here...



how is it compared to ME2 and ME3?

Talking about EA, I'll be expecting ME:A on EA Origin Access in a few months. cause origin access is pretty good and I'm going to get it soon, it has Battlefield 1(3,4 and Hardline), Titanfall 2(and 1), FIFA, Battlefront, The Sims 4, etc. for $30(a year). I'm pretty sure I can play those games and eventually be done with them in about a years time so $30 seems like a good deal for a lot of AAA titles. If I liked it I could spend another $30 totalling to $60 in two years, just costing as much as a full AAA title if I bought one instead.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 29, 2017)

See this thread: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/mass-effect-andromeda-discussion.213481/

I put 94 hours and 40 minutes into it for 100% competition on normal difficulty. Considering I paid $25 for the Deluxe edition and barely touched the multiplayer, I'd say it's worth it.

It takes more after ME than the sequels (combat, loot system, and planet exploration) which is a good thing but the story is inferior which is a bad thing (good enough for me to see it through to the end though).  You will also see the infamous animations issues (I am willing to overlook them but if you can't then avoid).  I'd rate them (the complete package including all DLCs)...
ME 9/10
ME2 7/10
ME3 8/10
ME:A 7/10

...pondering starting New Game+ on ME:A but I also want to replay DA:I.  New Game+ in ME:A lets me change everything I wanted to (female versus male, insanity difficulty versus normal).  Really tempting but I haven't played DA:I in probably over a year so DA:I would be somewhat fresh where ME:A is likely not.  Also doesn't help my mouse died yesterday (literally during the boss fight ) and my spare mouse (Logitech Performance MX)...well...I hate it for gaming.  ME:A is fundamentally a third-person shooter so until my new mouse gets here (SteelSeries Sensei RAW), I'm handicapped...on insanity.  ...I think I should do DA:I.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Aug 29, 2017)

Just finished Styx Deadly Shadows. Took me 41.5 hours but I could see someone only taking 8 if they so chose. The objectives are not that hard to get to if you want to go straight for them. In my case, I was less of a master of shadows so much as a shadow demon. I killed everything on the map before continuing. Some of these were challenging when they wouldn't put environmental elements by hard to kill characters like knights. Still with some creative thinking and the use of clones you can get all of them. Well except for young bariman (you can kill all his guards without him noticing though which is fun) and of course that zone where killing is forbidden, because old barimen will notice...even though afterwards you still can't kill them for...reasons...

Anyway I really enjoyed the game. I can see how it could be a stealth game if you chose to play that way...but it'd be quite dull and short compared to my nearly 42 hour creative killing fest.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 29, 2017)

I'm playing a new sci-fi detective cyberbunk game called Observer.  The atmosphere and pacing and dialogue is about as close as you'll get to Blade Runner without it being Blade Runner!

You can pick it up on Steam  or GOG for $29.99







And yeah....did I mention it has *Rutger Hauer*!  Not only his likeness, but his dialogue, including talking to himself, throughout the whole game.  No phoning it in either...he enjoyed doing this!





















Oh, and did I mention?  Rutger Hauer!


----------



## Countryside (Aug 29, 2017)

@rtwjunkie Observer sound really interesting will try it.

Currently im playing Gwent Witcher card game its pretty good and for free.


----------



## ZeppMan217 (Aug 29, 2017)

Finished Prey and Dishonored. 
Prey is basically modern day System Shock; works surprisingly well on Low@1080p. 
Dishonored...was disappointing - it has the modern Deus Ex syndrome where the game incentivizes and rewards you for playing stealthily and punishes you for going loud, even though combat and combat abilities are pretty well done. Stays above 60FPS with everything High@1080p.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 29, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> I'm playing a new sci-fi detective cyberbunk game called Observer.  The atmosphere and pacing and dialogue is about as close as you'll get to Blade Runner without it being Blade Runner!
> 
> You can pick it up on Steam  or GOG for $29.99
> 
> ...


can't argue with Rutger Hauer.... Only thing better would be to add Michelle Pfeiffer naked


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 30, 2017)

Finished Route A for Nier Automata finally after so many problems..haven't had any issues so far with 17.8.2. Now for route B..


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 30, 2017)

I'm really struggling with Dragon Age: Inquisition.  I beat it about 2 years ago and wasn't thrilled at the idea of replaying then.  I'm not thrilled now either.  Not sure why... *le sigh*


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Aug 31, 2017)

Halfway point in Agents of Mayhem, currently farming a new Primed Warframe; Hydroid Prime in Warframe & Reaching 100% Planet Viability for both Eos & Voeld in Mass Effect Andromeda.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Sep 1, 2017)

going back to StarCraft 2, playing all 3 major stories. But first; StarCrafts Arcade Mod time!! X3 Gonna play as protoss again. *fires up psionic blade* For Aiur!!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 2, 2017)

Finished route b of nier automata..keeps pulling me back to see the actual conclusion.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 2, 2017)

finished Wolfenstein new order, not bad


----------



## Rehmanpa (Sep 2, 2017)

Been playing assassins creed black flag, been getting some crashing issues recently though and I have yet to fix them


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 2, 2017)

Life is Strange: Before the Storm. Bought the Deluxe Edition yesterday, but I was sick so I started just the game.

What I can say so far is that if you liked the first Life is Strange, you'll like this also. 






(Finnish in Steam if someone is wondering)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 3, 2017)

Finished Dragon Age Inquisition.  Even rushed, it still took about 70 hours.  Still have 4 days to kill before my mouse gets here.  Not entirely sure what I'll play until then.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Sep 3, 2017)

Still waiting for Plains of Eidolon update for Warframe.... =3= anyways, played SC2 as Protoss for almost 3 hours, of course humans vs bots for now as RTS isn't exactly my strong point. Rekt a handful of kids in NFS 2016 with a Rocket Bunny kitted Silvia S15 Spec-R that only has 850hp. Feels good man. xDD


----------



## ZeppMan217 (Sep 4, 2017)

Finished SOMA. Wonky performance regardless of quality settings - dips as low as 30 FPS, average around 50 FPS@1080p. The game itself has a lovely atmosphere and setting, very good voice acting, good story. In all other aspects, it's your average Frictional game - you can't fight enemies, just run or hide. Took 10 hours to complete and I think it's well worth the price while it's on sale.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 4, 2017)

Got all of the Dragon Age Inquisition achievements and, to my dismay, it still isn't Wednesday so I still don't have my new mouse.  I'm probably going to start my final play through it with a Dalish Elf, taking it slow with some trials enabled that maximize XP (the one that promotes baddies and the one that makes everything level to your level).  Best part is, I know I won't finish this play through before the new mouse gets here and it's 7 buttons versus the usual 5.  I'm going to bind the #5-#8 actions (the ones that are difficult to reach) to those buttons and see how it does in RPG games.  I doubt I'll be playing another RPG anytime soon after this.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 5, 2017)

Got all the main endings for Nier Automata now..the secret ending was very rewarding and now i don't know what to play lol..want play something casual and linear now.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 5, 2017)

Subsurface Circular is both of those things.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Sep 5, 2017)

fired up Quake 2, I've forgotten how much fun these shooters are. On a secret level which has hanger doors into space with a bunch of goodies by it...and I keep forgetting to close the doors before going for the goodies... man they knew gamers back then.


----------



## Recca29 (Sep 5, 2017)

Prey.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 5, 2017)

Recca29 said:


> Prey.


Same, im trying to stay largely human in it ie no alien mods, i don't even know why.
It's pretty hard though , again im overstepping my abilities in games for no reason and getting no where fast.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 5, 2017)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Same, im trying to stay largely human in it ie no alien mods, i don't even know why.
> It's pretty hard though , again im overstepping my abilities in games for no reason and getting no where fast.


It can be fun to not play exactly as a developer assumes you will! I applaud you for trying.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 5, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> It can be fun to not play exactly as a developer assumes you will! I applaud you for trying.


It's certainly harder moving around the place since i cant morph into a cup , I've sort if been stuck in the sodding arboretum for ages , no ammo , loads of foes and I keep getting burned by a fire phantom , the git.
I tried diverting elsewhere but largely bump into worse enemies , i don't know how to beat the worst phantoms at all in any way ie the ethereal ones , they are hard im nearly turning to Google for a method of killing them.


----------



## LocoDiceGR (Sep 5, 2017)

Downloading X-COM. i hope its worth it.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Sep 6, 2017)

Leveling up Hydroid Prime & a few Forma-ed Warframe & weapons while downloading back some games on Steam in background.


----------



## Frick (Sep 6, 2017)

Two winters in DF and I'm being overrun by gold. The only ores I have is silver, gold and copper which is fine for royal bedrooms and awesome goblets but awful for what I really need: weapons and armor. And the caravans are terrible at bringing anything even remotely useful. And I'm getting a bit bored, so I shall see if I can make a well without drowning the fort.


----------



## Drone (Sep 6, 2017)

Nervous and tense atmosphere in *SIREN *make my progress really slow. But I'm in no rush lol

Taking my time, exploring and finding secret items/areas.








Sound fx and enemy AI makes it really awesome.


My experience with this game:

1) take route a: get painfully killed
2) take route b: get killed and realize that route a gave better chance to survive
3) back to route a: get killed
4) star over, find a way to hide/ chapter complete/ move on
5) new chapter, more madness, more stealth, more brainpower required

Lol at least it makes you think


----------



## Frick (Sep 6, 2017)

New DLC for Stellaris september 21. Robots. I may have to assemble some computer soon...


----------



## HD64G (Sep 6, 2017)

Many at once as for the last few years. After fininshing Dragon Age: Inquisition (great game btw if you get used of its style), I have Fifa17, Torchlight 2, Divinity Original Sin in coop with a buddy, Batman AC (the part after the main story finishes and you got Catwoman to control) and a few more to resume and finish as Mass Effect 3, Skyrim (close to the finish of the main story but most of the Dragonborn DLC to play).


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 6, 2017)

So much PUBG!


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Sep 9, 2017)

took awhile to get FarCry Primal & CoD Modern Warfare Remastered. Now installing one at a time xDD for now, Warframe time!!!


----------



## Cvrk (Sep 10, 2017)

*Mass Effect Andromeda [No Spoilers]*


Many references to the trilogy. I can tell you this is a solid single player experience,since the multiplayer is "meh" at best. Therefore letting you import previous saves(decisions ) from the trilogy would have been the best thing they haven't done. You will read / hear many things about the previous characters and they are by default....just not right. Everyone has made their choices and would have been amazing for story to continue . The one thing you get to choose is if Shepard was male or female. What relevance this is, i still don't know,but very eager to find out.

Play the first few hours wondered two important things. Are the facial animations still as bad as we have seen in the begging ,and is this the most visually impressive game of all time ?

Yes the facial animations everything has been fixed.




















Can not expect much from the aliens . The most you expect of the human characters. And since i played Mass Effect 1 -one time, Mass Effect 2 & 3  each three times i have much to know about facial animations. They where still even back then,but both Ashley and Samantha where amazing.  Shepard's voice was back then dull, hence the face was stiff .
This time around,much more excitement and better voice acting for all around. You hear the voices of familiar actors from movies,it's fantastic while the facials are to stiff. The most you will get is from Rider, but not enough.
The faces don't look dumb anymore,and are completely in sync.

For me this is not the best visual experience in a game. I was hoping to take the Nr.1 place , but no. Witcher 3 is still the undefeated champion. Wonder when will a game come along to take the crown ?

















































For those of you wondering, wanting to get a new computer etc i can tell you that it does not get any heavier than this. Never tested City Skylines , but Mass Effect Andromeda did not want to run,it had 5-8 fps with heavy freezing on my old 10 year old cpu. Never have i seen a game that could not run.
On my Ryzen now, i got less than 16% usage,sometimes on 6 cores while the rest left inactive ,and after many hours of alt-tabbing etc the cpu got to 22% 8 core active. Still left with 8 cores that did nothing.
Another amazing thing, I only have 4Gb of ddr4 ram at stock freg,also running the cpu at stock.  The settings are a mix of ultra and high,with only Bloom disabled at a res of 1080. With VSync on it's 60fps all the time. For some reason when i take a printscreen the fps drop for a second. With Amd Enhanced Sync capped at 73 fps even better. Would be interesting to see a Ryzen 3 performance and usage. You don't need a Ryzen7 just for gaming. You can go more on the budget,but just how low.

































As far as gaming,there is not much out there for me. And not much coming till the end of 2017. If you are into landing headshots on the same map over and over again, CS or something might be more for you.
I am the tell me a story, take me on a journey,type of gamer. Look no further Mass Effect Andromeda is worth every cent and is very much that game. You immediately get invested in the sentimental story, there is huge amount of content and plenty of direct action in the no-brainer, shoot everything that moves multiplayer part.


----------



## Frick (Sep 10, 2017)

Cvrk said:


> *Mass Effect Andromeda [No Spoilers]*



So pretty. Too bad I don't trust Bioware with anything anymore.

So anyway I just found JSawyers FO:NV mod. Sawyer was the project lead, and it does many things, but these are the big ones:

Level cap lowered to 35 (from 50)
Lower base health
Carry weight lowered (50 from 150, nerfed perks related to carry weight)
Hardcore mode and karma tweaked
Water - especially purified - and food is more scarce
Stimpaks heal less, and there are now expired Stimpaks and the two has a 4:1 ratio, meaning "proper" stimpaks will be pretty rare, and there are now Homemade stimpaks which has the same -1 PE as healing powder, also they now weigh 0.25
Add to that tweaked items, such as increased Damage Restistance and Damage Thresholds for plenty of armor types and tweaked weapons

I think I have to replay that game. It always felt too easy and mid game you were essentially an immortal demigod.


----------



## BiggieShady (Sep 10, 2017)

Since we are talking story driven games, got myself Dreamfall: Chapters and Dishonored 2 ... started both to see what is what, aaaand ... I'm playing Dishonored 2 first


----------



## Frick (Sep 10, 2017)

BiggieShady said:


> Since we are talking story driven games, got myself Dreamfall: Chapters and Dishonored 2 ... started both to see what is what, aaaand ... I'm playing Dishonored 2 first



Have you played The Longest Journey and Dreamfall? I have Chapters as well but I really have to finish Dreamfall first but playing it with mouse+keyboard is awful, so I actually got a gamepad just for that game ... and the controls are still terrible.


----------



## BiggieShady (Sep 10, 2017)

Frick said:


> Have you played The Longest Journey and Dreamfall?


Yeah, back in the day when they were released ... that's why I got Chapters  ... and I had the same reaction: dammit clunky controls 2.0 ... much better than the previous one though, but still clunky... also, it seems like they couldn't produce decent semi-transparent hair shader for Unity render pipeline, therefore Zoe's hair looks like she uses half a tube of matte hair wax every morning:


Spoiler








Too plastic, other than that looks great


----------



## Cvrk (Sep 10, 2017)

Frick said:


> So pretty. Too bad I don't trust Bioware with anything anymore.
> 
> So anyway I just found JSawyers FO:NV mod. Sawyer was the project lead, and it does many things, but these are the big ones:
> 
> ...


What game is this JSawyer mode for ?


----------



## Frick (Sep 10, 2017)

Cvrk said:


> What game is this JSawyer mode for ?



Fallout New Vegas. Josh Sawyer was the game director.


----------



## purplekaycee (Sep 10, 2017)

Deus ex mankind divided


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 10, 2017)

BiggieShady said:


> Since we are talking story driven games, got myself Dreamfall: Chapters and Dishonored 2 ... started both to see what is what, aaaand ... I'm playing Dishonored 2 first


Yeah, Chapters starts slow, but once it gets going, you are sucked into a massive, quality story!


----------



## lyndonguitar (Sep 10, 2017)

Interested with Mass Effect: Andromeda aswell.  Hopefully in a couple of months it gets put into Origin Access so I can finish it without spending anything



Frick said:


> New DLC for Stellaris september 21. Robots. I may have to assemble some computer soon...


Oh my I might have to re-add Stellaris again to my back log :O


----------



## THE_EGG (Sep 11, 2017)

I quit playing PUBG after getting too salty at the game's mechanics. I'm playing a lot more of BF1 since the Russian DLC came out. I highly recommend this - it seems a lot more in depth and detailed than the French DLC. Overwatch still gets played a bit but I don't play it for too long at any one time because of the increasing toxicity of the player base.

I received an invitation to the AoE: Definitive Edition closed beta so I started playing that. All I will say is that they only really updated the UI and sharpened the in-game graphics. It's still classic AoE which is a good thing, e.g. dumb AI etc.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Sep 11, 2017)

Lately I am playing lots of GTA V Online(CEO style)  some BF1 and PUBG. Occasionally I play some VR games on the RIFT. I will probably resume playing Andromeda at some point


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Sep 11, 2017)

currently playing Warframe & FarCry Primal. for Primal, game engine is well optimized, which is a good thing. Clocking in stable 60fps with Very High settings, no AA & enabled all Nvidia Gameworks features. Enjoyed my first 2.5 hours of game time & I'm happy.


----------



## Cvrk (Sep 11, 2017)

THE_EGG said:


> I quit playing PUBG after getting too salty at the game's mechanics. I'm playing a lot more of BF1 since the Russian DLC came out. I highly recommend this - it seems a lot more in depth and detailed than the French DLC. Overwatch still gets played a bit but I don't play it for too long at any one time because of the increasing toxicity of the player base.
> 
> I received an invitation to the AoE: Definitive Edition closed beta so I started playing that. All I will say is that they only really updated the UI and sharpened the in-game graphics. It's still classic AoE which is a good thing, e.g. dumb AI etc.


Remember than night when when did a few matches ? C'mon that was so fun. Wish we could do it again. You where very a calm and fun. We should get together for some more PUBG


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 11, 2017)

Not so much playing as I am tweaking and creating little mods for Skyrim (SE). I _should _play something though.


----------



## Kursah (Sep 11, 2017)

Been trying out the opt-in for the *beta 2.5 patch* for *Galactic Civilizations 3*, so far it is the most fun I've had with the game yet. I'm not a big TBS fan, and I spent far more of this weekend playing GC3 than I realized... I am playing with the Crusade DLC, and I like the mechanics thus far and the 2.5 changes are really nice, especially the informative QoL changes. So far I'm about 130 turns into my longest game...usually I lose or give up before turn 100...but this time I'm staying in and familiarizing myself with mid and later game mechanics. While there is a lot to manage the revised UI does help greatly with that. The combat camera seems to be improved a little bit too...but sadly I've had very little combat up to this point. Still GC3 looks amazing, is running great on my gaming laptop and main gaming PC, turns are MUCH faster at this stage in the game so far, really there's a lot to like here and I'm glad I waited to get in until later on. 

Also been mixing up some recently updated *Stars in Shadow* (another excellent TBS 4X, a little less serious tho), and so far the devs have really done a good job with this one. The DLC coming up looks to be decent as well. This game nails the old school 4X experience with modern mechanics, and unique design and art. Being a little less serious also adds to its more casual feel, but don't be mistaken this still has enough depth to be fun and very tactical. The turn-based combat this one features is very well done and is one of the staples of the game as-far-as I'm concerned.

GC3 has more details, attention, options. You can design your own civs and ships (or get other ones off of Steamworks). The choices made and updates to the game really do make it feel like each turn is important enough that you shouldn't just be pressing Turn or repeatedly hitting the spacebar until something happens or is completed. I do appreciate that, but also it does make the game have a complex and busy feeling to it. I do wish the combat was more hands on, I dislike how this and Stellaris make it so much an automated thing. But there's hope in the future for both titles getting some combat focus...but it should've been there from the start IMHO. Still...I can't discount that even with that disappointment, GC3 has been a lot of fun lately and more so with the new 2.5 patch. 

Whereas SiS with its more casual feel, has many turns you'll spacebar right on through. But notifications are clear and easy to read. Research has improved quite a bit since I played in early spring. The combat action is solid, and for someone like me that prefers RTS combat over TBS, I am still super impressed at how well the TBS combat plays out here. It is fun and rewarding. Planetary development makes sense and is easy to grasp, construction, ships, research it is all easy enough to get and get a rolling start on. Don't let the graphics fool you into thinking this game isn't up to snuff though...it is pretty damn solid IMHO.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 11, 2017)

Kursah said:


> Been trying out the opt-in for the *beta 2.5 patch* for *Galactic Civilizations 3*, so far it is the most fun I've had with the game yet. I'm not a big TBS fan, and I spent far more of this weekend playing GC3 than I realized... I am playing with the Crusade DLC, and I like the mechanics thus far and the 2.5 changes are really nice, especially the informative QoL changes. So far I'm about 130 turns into my longest game...usually I lose or give up before turn 100...but this time I'm staying in and familiarizing myself with mid and later game mechanics. While there is a lot to manage the revised UI does help greatly with that. The combat camera seems to be improved a little bit too...but sadly I've had very little combat up to this point. Still GC3 looks amazing, is running great on my gaming laptop and main gaming PC, turns are MUCH faster at this stage in the game so far, really there's a lot to like here and I'm glad I waited to get in until later on.
> 
> Also been mixing up some recently updated *Stars in Shadow* (another excellent TBS 4X, a little less serious tho), and so far the devs have really done a good job with this one. The DLC coming up looks to be decent as well. This game nails the old school 4X experience with modern mechanics, and unique design and art. Being a little less serious also adds to its more casual feel, but don't be mistaken this still has enough depth to be fun and very tactical. The turn-based combat this one features is very well done and is one of the staples of the game as-far-as I'm concerned.
> 
> ...



there's that "Auto-Thanks" button again....


----------



## THE_EGG (Sep 12, 2017)

Cvrk said:


> Remember than night when when did a few matches ? C'mon that was so fun. Wish we could do it again. You where very a calm and fun. We should get together for some more PUBG


Yeah they were good. Our gameplay style seemed to match well.

I might hop on for a few matches later this week.


----------



## vectoravtech (Sep 12, 2017)

I found this awesome looking battery mod for pspgo. Unless you got it super cheap I wouldnt try it as it might take allot of trial and error to get it working again, js.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## Megan (Sep 13, 2017)

just finished dishonored 2. Am gonna start playing lost legacy now


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 13, 2017)

Anyone interested in a new campaign for Fallout: New Vegas? Apparently Fallout: Project Brazil now called Fallout: New California is finishing up, and should be out before the end of the year.
http://www.moddb.com/mods/falloutprojectbrazil


----------



## Frick (Sep 14, 2017)

biffzinker said:


> Anyone interested in a new campaign for Fallout: New Vegas? Apparently Fallout: Project Brazil now called Fallout: New California is finishing up, and should be out before the end of the year.
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/falloutprojectbrazil



Depends entirely on the writing and the basics: is it an RPG (NV) or FPS with RPG elements (FO 3/4)?

EDIT: Had a looksie at some videos and it's not terrible actually. The voice acting is much better than I expected, but the writing is a bit meh so far, which is no surprise as it's really really hard to write good dialouge. Like really hard. For a homespun project it's definitely ok. But I'm not sure I like the entire "CHOOSE YOUR PATH" thing at the start, which is very flawed in Fallout. And it is definitely trying to be a Fallout game, namedropping stuff from Fallout 2 like crazy. Also the basic premise of leading a rag tag group of survivors is most definitely not my thang, unless I can ditch them somewhere or possibly sell them. Yeah it's a mod by a small team so you can't expect much I know but part of me thinks that is the main problem with mods as a concept: If it's not as good as the game it's modding, why bother? It's the same with the bazilion mods for every Bethsoft game: why bother if you can tell it's a mod and not part of the base game, which in 90% of cases you can? I think the only mods I have ever properly enjoyed is Wake of Gods for Heroes 3, and a Warhammer mod for Civ 3. Largely it's not worth the effort to me.


Btw, update on Dwarf Fortress from the dev, on how awesome it is:



> I set a lone dwarf to travel over to a dragon cave to recover a cotton chausse. The treasure had belonged to the humans, a favorite piece of clothing and now holy relic of their first nature priest, but the dragon had taken it almost a century earlier. So, hey, why not bring it to the fortress? Maybe give it back to the humans to improve relations, or failing a visit from them, keep it in a little museum in a display case for the dwarves to admire. Uzol, my questing dwarf, managed to sneak by the dragon, but found no chausse. So he decided to go barhopping to the east to see if he could pick up any signs -- that's all I was testing, the barhopping code. I didn't expect him to actually find a rumor, but he did. Apparently, a mercenary had gotten to the dragon cave two seasons earlier, and brought the chausse back to the human temple, to its rightful place.
> 
> Uzol had orders, though, and he followed them to the letter. He broke into the temple and brought me back the relic... now I guess I have a save if I want to test being invaded by angry humans.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 14, 2017)

DAI doesn't have a problem with animations like MEA, but it does have a problem with stuff falling below the world...


Spoiler: Giggles










Why yes, talking head, let's do that!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 14, 2017)

i think i can die laughing now .... i had 2$~ left on my prepaid mastercard ... i got some cheap games (mostly title discounted from 80% to 90% ) usually i have no luck with cheap title and end with "cheap crap" instead, but not today xD

first one:
Super Trench Attack
 

old school graphisme, funny details a dime a dozen per frame and well .... hillarious 
     

the command are quite straightforward ... i think i will enjoy that one 
 

mandatory ... wait... errrmm pixelated redhead commander and even the "quit" menu is hilarious


----------



## FYFI13 (Sep 15, 2017)

Still on Arma 3, plus a little bit of PUBG lately


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 15, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> DAI doesn't have a problem with animations like MEA, but it does have a problem with stuff falling below the world...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Giggles
> ...



I think MEA's animation problems are due to them switching from 3dstudio to Maya mid-development. DAI didn't do this.

That said, neither were made for group/RPG systems (or rather, Frostbite wasn't). They share some of the same quirks in that respect.


----------



## Troy210 (Sep 15, 2017)

Elder Scrolls online has me pretty sucked in at the moment.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 15, 2017)

StrayKAT said:


> That said, neither were made for group/RPG systems (or rather, Frostbite wasn't). They share some of the same quirks in that respect.


I think they copied those systems from their previous games.  I noticed they behave pretty much exactly the same (e.g. sneaking party members tend to not move at all unless in combat and they also jump to you if you get too far away).

Most games have RPG systems.  It's really just a matter of how many of them are exposed to the user.  Again, they both pretty much copied their most recent title in that regard.  Both games moved away from deep RPG from their first title.

I think Frostbite was able to import Lycium assets easily but couldn't import Unreal Engine 3 assets easily.  The animations were the worst on human-like species likely because they got the least amount of post-conversion work.  On the other hand, the new species have virtually no animation issues because they had to be created all new for the game.


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 15, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I think they copied those systems from their previous games.  I noticed they behave pretty much exactly the same (e.g. sneaking party members tend to not move at all unless in combat and they also jump to you if you get too far away).
> 
> Most games have RPG systems.  It's really just a matter of how many of them are exposed to the user.  Again, they both pretty much copied their most recent title in that regard.  Both games moved away from deep RPG from their first title.
> 
> I think Frostbite was able to import Lycium assets easily but couldn't import Unreal Engine 3 assets easily.  The animations were the worst on human-like species likely because they got the least amount of post-conversion work.  On the other hand, the new species have virtually no animation issues because they had to be created all new for the game.



Well, what I mostly meant is Frostbite wasn't meant for traditional (Bioware) party mechanics.. or things like inventory. They had to build all of it from the ground up for DAI. But it isn't as good as the older games imo. Like the weird AI (or lack thereof) and misbehavior of the NPCs. Although I don't see any prob with whatever they did with inventory. Seems good to me. But apparently it was a pain in the neck to make and I've heard a few Bioware devs comment on it.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 15, 2017)

llllllllllll said:


> Elder Scrolls online has me pretty sucked in at the moment.


i need to get back to it ... but since i don't have the Morrowind extension i put that on hold


----------



## Liquid Cool (Sep 16, 2017)

Finally started playing Skyrim after all of these years....It's my first venture into this type of genre.  So far...I'm quite addicted.  What stands out for me are the cave systems.  You never know what to expect....and when it's all said and done...the exit is close by. 

I was looking for something to play longer term....I think this one fits the bill.

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 16, 2017)

if you haven't downloaded any mods, you've barely touched what can be done   I envy you the first time in an Elder Scrolls game.....


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 16, 2017)

Liquid Cool said:


> Finally started playing Skyrim after all of these years....It's my first venture into this type of genre.  So far...I'm quite addicted.  What stands out for me are the cave systems.  You never know what to expect....and when it's all said and done...the exit is close by.
> 
> I was looking for something to play longer term....I think this one fits the bill.
> 
> ...



Cool.. I wish I could get back those early experiences. Have fun 

The dungeons and as well as external/environmental storytelling may be the best element of the game. Bethesda used to auto-generate them in earlier games, but those had a human hand in it.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 16, 2017)

Ahhzz said:


> if you haven't downloaded any mods, you've barely touched what can be done   I envy you the first time in an Elder Scrolls game.....


and the best place to start (for SE aswell ... but, but, but .... i don't like SE  )
https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/?

for vanilla: mandatory 
http://enbdev.com/index_en.html
 *FTW!*
**


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 16, 2017)

I picked up my pre-order on Dishonored: Death of the Outsider at gamestop yesterday it was the same price as on steam in my country and did the same with Dishonored 2.


----------



## Cvrk (Sep 16, 2017)

In a galaxy far , far away


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 16, 2017)

Antarctica?


----------



## Cvrk (Sep 17, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Antarctica?


Voeld. A Night time 24/7 environment. The light that you see,is from a star i think, but clouds and the ice storm almost block all light. Visibility is some how reduced. The light is mostly just like in Antarctica from the reflection of the snow and ice. Fighting outside is dangerous, cuz you can always freezes. You need to find a source of heat,or return to your Nomad (the car you see).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 17, 2017)

I know! I jest.  There's places here on Earth that are other worldly even though they are not.


Been switching between Dragon Age: Inquisition (got most of the filler out of the way), Consortium: The Tower (coming along nicely), and games from the Sakura series (much shame).


----------



## EzioAs (Sep 17, 2017)

I just beat *ReCore*. Took around 14 hours. The final floor of the Eden Tower had some massive spike in platforming aspect and all the floors had some crazy hard multiple wave battles. At least the final boss battle wasn't super hard. I didn't even have to retry that fight, but it was quite long. 



Spoiler



The post-credits ending hints at a sequel though, kinda like Beyond Good and Evil so I'm hoping they have something in the works and hopefully more polished.



Starting from tomorrow or the day after, I'm probably gonna start playing Metro: Last Light. It's either that or Bioshock 2, but I'm leaning towards Metro: Last Light more because it's probably shorter.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 18, 2017)

FiFa 2018 Demo


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Sep 19, 2017)

Started playing Ghost Recon: Wildlands after I've decided getting it at a very late timing (I know... =w=) Ran the game at High, enabled Enhanced Godrays & HBAO+ while AA method is turned off. Yield a stable 60fps without stuttering or suffering from frame jittering. Collecting weapons first, killing the Santa Blanca cartel operators one by one later.


----------



## Drone (Sep 19, 2017)

*Metroid: Samus Returns*. Now I see why it's such a big deal


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 20, 2017)

Almost finished with Dishonored: Death of the Outsider.  I'm on the last mission.

Performance is excellent, but then again Dishonored 2 played flawlessly for me from day 1, so this may not apply to everyone.

There are fewer powers, but Billie is still one badass assasin. Overall I'm having a great time.


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 20, 2017)

Drone said:


> *Metroid: Samus Returns*. Now I see why it's such a big deal



I don't have a DS, but that looks like classic fun. I recently set up a Pi and have tons of ROMs.. Been meaning to play the Metroids over again.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 20, 2017)

Been playing Prey and i'm upto the keys to the kingdom main story quest playing blind with no walkthrough...BIG MISTAKE as i have c*cked up on my neuromod build..


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Sep 20, 2017)

Exploring Bolivia in Ghost Recon: Wildlands. Will keep me glued to it till Far Cry 5 launch day. XD


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Sep 20, 2017)

Both are captured via NVIDIA Ansel tool.


----------



## Drone (Sep 20, 2017)

*Metroid: Samus Returns* is a gem! As classy as it can get, extremely faithful remake.






Lost on my own on planet SR388.
(just like in all Metroid games I played) after 5 hours of gameplay I don't have the foggiest idea where to go and what to do  I really love it. Will find my way out.


----------



## Beastie (Sep 20, 2017)

Been playing some Supercom Forged Alliance vs AI with a bunch of new maps I found to download.

 Still lots of fun and plays super smooth on newer hardware. Seems to be single CPU thread limited.


----------



## LocoDiceGR (Sep 20, 2017)

I dont know what to play, actually waiting for some Divinity Original Sin 2 bug fixes...to get it started...

Other than that, nothing keeps me interested.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 21, 2017)

back at Rebel Galaxy .... i farmed some bounties and mission leaving the main mission aside ....

bought a Polaris ... Dreadnaught class ....
 
cute little thing ...

 oh well some jump later and more farming ... hired a merc... (massive farming ... ) naaahhh i couldn't hire the "brawn for brain" biped ursine, tho he talked kinda like "hulk smash!!!" but a little more educated, which was tempting....
 
gunship custom with Capital class weapon? O'rly?

aye ... really


and then ... i noticed i had more money than brain .... so: i bought a mobile space station ... Dreadnaught class : Blackgate
   

and proceeded to notice it was kinda ... the end game ship, and i am just past "the monastery" mission ...  i think i did f*ck up a little 

update ... Blackgate, full Mk.5 weapon and defense ... quoting D.VA from Overwatch "is this easy mode?" (edit: i still need to find Mk.6 variante ... if there is a Mk.6)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 22, 2017)

Yup, you did, Blackgate is like...game over...for everyone else.  It is way OP...except against some of the end game pirate captains.


----------



## Frick (Sep 22, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> back at Rebel Galaxy .... i farmed some bounties and mission leaving the main mission aside ....
> 
> bought a Polaris ... Dreadnaught class ....
> View attachment 92298 View attachment 92299
> ...



How are the controls compared to Freelancer? I've yet to see a space shooter nail them as good as Freelancer, and it has definitely hurt other games in the genre.

Also, is it a sim or more arcade shooter?


----------



## Liquid Cool (Sep 22, 2017)

GrieverBlade....

Rebel Galaxy is definitely on my short list for playing this winter and those pics definitely whet the appetite.  Would like to load it up now, but I'm currently lost somewhere in Blackreach.....

I think I'm going to download it anyway, just to take a peak.  

Here is a snapshot of my current "Winter Playlist" and yes, I know it's ambitious.  1) Finally finish the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. series.  2) Start Solus again.  3) Fallout 4(finally)  4) Rebel Galaxy  5) Replay Consortium.  5) Witcher III  6)  SOMA, and  7) Dishonored. 

Between health issues and lacking pc parts....I've definitely gotten a little behind.   Although....the health is finally on the mend and I recently had an angel help me with badly needed computer parts....so back into the thick of it!


Thank God for angels....,

Liquid Cool


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 22, 2017)

Frick said:


> How are the controls compared to Freelancer? I've yet to see a space shooter nail them as good as Freelancer, and it has definitely hurt other games in the genre.
> 
> Also, is it a sim or more arcade shooter?


how it compare to freelancer? i don't know ... i love freelancer i love RG ... not comparable (RG is made by a reaaaaaaaaaaly small team .... )
oh ... control ? woops sorry ... mmmhh i use a Xbox One controller ... it's all falling under the hand and fingers naturally i guess ...

SIM? ... nope absolutely not (i have ED for that)... arcade?... not totally...

2D displacement for the player in a 3D world and displacement (for enemies) is rather interesting

also... it's freaking cheap ... why hesitating ... ~6$ on GoG
https://www.gog.com/game/rebel_galaxy
read the reviews 


now i need to replay some Freelancer next ....




FordGT90Concept said:


> Yup, you did, Blackgate is like...game over...for everyone else.  It is way OP...except against some of the end game pirate captains.


actually i did not ... i just farmed too much and bought the most expensive ship i did find 3 jump after Yabu system, if i reached that much farming ... i kinda earned it.

tho yep .... a little OP... oh well maybe a swap to a Arcturus or a Sorcerer 
actually i took the Blackgate because i got a loss on the monastery mission with the Polaris ... frankly i don't know what went wrong 

That should do it .... a lot sexier than the Blackgate ( Dreadnaught class: Sorcerer)


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 23, 2017)

and no more edit ... oh well a last one for the road 



GreiverBlade said:


> update ... Blackgate, full Mk.5 weapon and defense ... quoting D.VA from Overwatch "is this easy mode?" (edit: i still need to find Mk.6 variante ... if there is a Mk.6)


Mk.6, GET! annnnd down to ~10mio credits 
   

funny thing ... the Sorcerer cost less than a Polaris ... weird, i had access to the Polaris before the Sorcerer 


after receiving that .... 
 
i guess my next "to play" in the list will be obvious


----------



## Cvrk (Sep 24, 2017)

More hours in Mass Effect Andromeda. I previously had 4 gb of ram. Now i got my 16gb 2x8 kit. The game takes as much as you give , and i think that's a bad thing. I did had problems with the game crashing,or sometimes freezing,after many many more hours the problem is gone. Still can not believe it takes up so much ram. 





This was the hardest boss fight yet. I got defeated many times. I loved this beautiful creature, and now it is in orbit, healing it self i think. It's in hibernation mode. 
















This planet was fun. Moon like environment. Was not allowed to get out of the Nomad. the Nomad was floating around most of the time. everytime i approached a cliff the companions started screaming ,afraid i would go overboard with the Nomad.

Over all the voice acting is the best i have ever heard in a video game.

As you can see the ram was really high. 
















No matter how amazing the voice acting is , facial animation is left to be desired , and the npc are always so stiff. They will always be in the same place where you left them. In Skyrim and Witcher 3 (even in Witcher 2 and 1!!!-  can you imagine it?! )  the npc where moving and it gave a sense of "live word" . Here everything is still. This is disappointing.
Also no companion loadout. You can't change the weapons or the armor. Only mess around with there skills. You are left with no need of really getting new weapons. I already have the most powerful sniper rifle. Don't really care much about the other weapons. 
I play as an infiltrator. By far the most OP class. Use cover system , and almost kill everything 1 single headshot. I have armor that gives extra damage for headshots as well. Some fights are more demanding with is really good, taking over from the routine. 





















This was the hardest planet. Enemies everywhere . And no visibility, night time and very thick vegetation. 
The eye candy is amazing. Everywhere a moment that just looks fantastic. These pictures are not doing the game justice. 
Also the soundtrack of the game is kinda bad. Mass Effect 3 had the most amazing soundtrack. This does not. 
The story is slow paced story line. In All the other mass effect games, you felt that you needed to hurry, the universe was in danger, planet earth etc.... had to get things done fast. Now everything is more about exploration, and you don't feel like the main story is in a rush to get anywhere fast. 
The content is still very much substantial. So many things to do, so many side quests.


----------



## EzioAs (Sep 24, 2017)

I originally planned to play Metro: Last Light this week but ended up finishing *Strider (2014)* instead. The game is a mix-match of platforming and fast combat, not unlike the Megaman X games. It's not bad and quite hard near the end. I spent a bit over 6 hours to beat it which is more than enough for me since I got kinda bored about halfway through, but still forced myself to finish it.

Next week, for sure I'll start Metro LL


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 24, 2017)

Saints Row 2, best GTA clone ever.






Femme Fatale.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 25, 2017)

need a Tank game .... with arcade vs bot or online ... not bad physics but not really a sim, totally delirious? armored warfare is becoming boring and every updates pull it down? (not my opinion, as i still play it from time to time  ) World of tank is too toxic to relax and laugh? .... seek no more: Tokyo Warfare ....
http://store.steampowered.com/app/486510/TOKYO_WARFARE/
best surprise: not even one negative review so far 

15chf/~$ a good surprise  spiritual successor of Tokyo Wars arcade game from Namco: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tokyo_Wars, souvenir souvenir ... i remember that one ... i think i've found my new time killer 


first thing first: options
  
simple enough, control also standard (keyboard ... with a gamepad it's borderline unplayable for me ) camera option : turret view, chassis view (driver) and 3rd person (obviously only the 1st and 3rd are usable in fight)

ingame, normal render(kudos for the steam name on the tank  )>manga render(B/W)>Tron render>90s arcade render(  )
   

1v1 russian vs japan (red star vs jsdf) since spawn are random it's: find a hull down cover blast it and then run like hell, the bots have quite a good aim if the way is clear (immobility is also a death flag, tho kinda logical) for the delirious and funny touch notice the word play and the JSDF "special camo" on the Type 90 _Kyū-maru-shiki-sensha_
  

and the crew commander of each nation, Russia/Germany/USA/England/Japan give a slight "Girls und Panzer" feel, for those who know that anime 

iconic tanks of many era are disponible (tho only the Type 90 and T80U at start)

to unlock Complete list (of the update 1.5, seemingly there is some more as i saw in a youtube video ... i saw a Tunguska and a Armata  oh god ... i even noticed a Renault FT17 ... i really need to unlock all soon): Morser Karl (yep, the 600mm artillery mortar ...), Jadtiger, PanzerII, PanzerIV, PanzerVIII Maus, TigerI, TigerII, Type87AA (Japanese AA based on the Type 74 chassis using the same Oerlikon 35mm bitube AA system as the Flakpanzer Gepard), Type89, BMD3, BTR80, SA19, KV1, KV2, T34, T35, Challenger2, Chieftain, Cromwell, M1A2 Abrams, MGS Stryker, M4 Sherman


----------



## LocoDiceGR (Sep 25, 2017)

I am playing MAD MAX, what a lovely game..


----------



## EzioAs (Sep 25, 2017)

As planned, I'm playing Metro: Last Light. Early days yet but I dare say that this game starts of much better than Metro 2033 if my memory serves me right.






I hate how this game shows just how poor my monitor contrast and colours are though :/


----------



## gamerman (Sep 25, 2017)

bfore  i play many games

-farcry 1
- crysis and so on.

also SGW  series,so i like shooters

always i play chess and virtual pool 3,offline and online


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 25, 2017)

Um....








...pretty sure he's doing it wrong...


----------



## purecain (Sep 26, 2017)

I started recording all my games, so I could rewatch the endings etc and in a few months ive managed to make around 40 videos... I would advise anyone looking for a new game to check out my playlist to see if its on there. I had to turn off my vocals on all the vids apart from older ones as I couldn't help myself when I became frustrated. especially with the morphine and it would just turn into mad videos of me screaming one minute and then be asleep with my face flat on the desk... lol
anyway heres a link to the madness. I'm on vr horrer tonight I think... or back on dirt rally VR. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCnHIwTnAiNwhHKlGMqgWKXw/playlists I don't add adverts either as it was originally only for my own retrospect. check out steep...


----------



## lyndonguitar (Sep 26, 2017)

purecain said:


> I started recording all my games, so I could rewatch the endings etc and in a few months ive managed to make around 40 videos... I would advise anyone looking for a new game to check out my playlist to see if its on there. I had to turn off my vocals on all the vids apart from older ones as I couldn't help myself when I became frustrated. especially with the morphine and it would just turn into mad videos of me screaming one minute and then be asleep with my face flat on the desk... lol
> anyway heres a link to the madness. I'm on vr horrer tonight I think... or back on dirt rally VR. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCnHIwTnAiNwhHKlGMqgWKXw/playlists I don't add adverts either as it was originally only for my own retrospect. check out steep...



been doing this as well, with playstv. it records basically ALL of my games. I've assigned a full 100GB for it to record and it records approximately months worth of game footage. It's awesome to be able to watch/save endings and some cool stuff that happens in your game, multiplayer or even singleplayer. i can't upload all of it though cause my internet sucks.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 26, 2017)

Just finished my third and likely final play through of Dragon Age: Inquisition.


Spoiler



I did Dalish female, romancing Solas, and it felt like that was what the game was intended to be as reflected by Trespasser and Jaws of Hakkon.  In Trespasser, if the clan survives, Varric even says the Inquisitor's clan and Kirkwall are working together.  When you say to Solas at the end about trying to convince him to change his path, I actually felt like it was possible.  Even at the very end, it strongly suggests that Solas is watching out for the Inquisitor.

Oh, and Leliana + Warden doesn't explicitly say it but it gives a strong impression that the Warden was able to stop hearing the Calling.

Kind of regret killing Iron Bull because it turns pretty bad for Tal-Vasoth in the south.  Vivienne also creates trouble if Leliana becomes the Divine.  I think, of the three, I prefer Leliana as Divine the most.  That said she's the hardest to get.

Whatever is happening in Weisshaupt, Hawke apparently survives it if he/she survived the Nightmare.  Varric's ending says as much.


----------



## Cvrk (Sep 26, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Just finished my third and likely final play through of Dragon Age: Inquisition.[/spoiler]


Is the multiplayer still alive ?


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Sep 26, 2017)

I've started Divinity 2 when it came out and I am enjoying it since then


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 26, 2017)

Finished Life is Strange: Before the Storm ep1. Waiting episode 2 more than Christmas as a kid. 

edit: This was the best line so far.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 26, 2017)

Cvrk said:


> Is the multiplayer still alive ?


No idea.  Never played it and never wanted to.  Feel the same way about ME3 and MEA multiplayer.


----------



## erixx (Sep 26, 2017)

CoD WWII preloading beta now.... Not very enthusiastic about this series....


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 26, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Feel the same way about ME3


ME3 multiplayer was actually very well done and extremely fun.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 26, 2017)

It was filler.  If the plot in ME3 didn't rely on it, I would have never played it.


----------



## Bow (Sep 26, 2017)

I am a weak man, I bought BF1


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 26, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It was filler.  If the plot in ME3 didn't rely on it, I would have never played it.


That doesn't mean they didn't do a great job on it though.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 26, 2017)

today was "world of warships" day ....

usually when i get a new custom skin for a ship ... it doesn't go that well ...

USS Alabama (South Dakota in my case ... ) "Dead Master" skin from Black Rock Shooter
   

Dead Master? a skin theme name was never so accurate ....
  

lone survivor and top scorer by a fair margin ... even for a co-op game ... edit... actually the 166,833 dmg was that game ... no wonder why i didn't remember it ... where did i see 144k  ( eye revision incoming )

that being said, i'm finally done with the Hatsuharu destroyer and was able to unlock and buy the Shiratsuyu as next .... (Yuudachi in my case ... yes i love to rename my ships to other ship from the same classe ...)

and yes i do have issues with my ships look ... (not renamed at the moment i took some screen  )


the modder responsible for that .... is top grade ... 


firing up STEAM .... oh god .... a 6.6gb Elite Dangerous update  time for some offline games then ....

also Tokyo Warfare quite easy to level up rank and unlock things : 1 rank and 1 unlock left


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 27, 2017)

erixx said:


> CoD WWII preloading beta now.... Not very enthusiastic about this series....


I've preloaded the beta aswell to try out and have bit of laugh with few friends.

Anyways i've completed Prey now and i have to say i am rather disappointed with the "good" ending.


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 27, 2017)

My last post said I was making some little mods for Skyrim.. and that's all I'm still doing. I'll probably actually play the damn game next month after I do a complete reinstall with the new Windows update and some new parts. 



rtwjunkie said:


> ME3 multiplayer was actually very well done and extremely fun.



Yep, probably the most solid element of the game. Although I'm still definitely in the single player camp.. it's just that I didn't like it as much in 3 specifically. It barely holds a candle to ME2.


----------



## Cvrk (Sep 27, 2017)

erixx said:


> CoD WWII preloading beta now.... Not very enthusiastic about this series....


the zombies should be amazing tho


----------



## natr0n (Sep 27, 2017)

I beat Titanfall 2's campaign other day.

It reminded me of transformers, portal,half life and cod.
Also, timeshift

Quality game.


----------



## Cvrk (Sep 27, 2017)

Fortnite Battle Royal is free. Very good stuff. No vehicles. No armor or backpack .


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 27, 2017)

erixx said:


> CoD WWII preloading beta now.... Not very enthusiastic about this series....


They need to make a WW1 CoD. BF1 was an answer to my prayers since I was like "fuck, there is millions of WW2 FPS's, why not WW1?"


----------



## erixx (Sep 27, 2017)

Verdun and briefly Tannenberg should be your game! It is SLOW, like real war (considering how long it takes to clean out those islamist fucktards in the desert, it seems that real war is nothing absolutly like Cod or BF.)


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 27, 2017)

9700 Pro said:


> They need to make a WW1 CoD. BF1 was an answer to my prayers since I was like "fuck, there is millions of WW2 FPS's, why not WW1?"



I'm a WW1 aficionado, and I still have stayed away from it. I don't trust it in EA's hands.

It doesn't help that an ad I saw with a chick. I know full well there were women, but it's not like the image of WW1 was some bald cossack girl... many of which did lighter work (many were there at the sacking of the Winter Palace too). I'm torn. I'm not some chauvinist - and wish for female characters galore - but I hate try hards too.

*Prepares to get shot*


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 27, 2017)

StrayKAT said:


> I'm a WW1 aficionado, and I still have stayed away from it. I don't trust it in EA's hands.
> 
> It doesn't help that an ad I saw with a chick. I know full well there were women, but it's not like the image of WW1 was some bald cossack girl... many of which did lighter work (many were there at the sacking of the Winter Palace too). I'm torn. I'm not some chauvinist - and wish for female characters galore - but I hate try hards too.
> 
> *Prepares to get shot*


/me shoots StrayKAT!



Any WW1 game is better than nothing.


----------



## Megan (Sep 27, 2017)

i recently bought godeater resurrection for around $5.  i cant wait to play it. it looks greats


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 27, 2017)

9700 Pro said:


> /me shoots StrayKAT!
> 
> 
> 
> Any WW1 game is better than nothing.



Perhaps you're right. It's actually stayed at a fairly high price for awhile, so maybe it's good. Usually you can tell an EA game sucks when it goes on sale quick lol.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 27, 2017)

Megan said:


> i recently bought god eater resurrection for around $5.  i cant wait to play it. it looks greats


i have it on psp, in form of God Eater Burst (GER is a slightly updated/enhanced GEB), mostly playing it on PPSSPP with my Nokia 5 and a Moga Pocket and on STEAM, it's a quite nice game for that price (well ... i got it for free, when i bought "God Eater 2: Rage Burst")

recommendation : a gamepad (preferably Xbox type: 360/one tho Steam controller or DS4 should also be fine )


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 27, 2017)

StrayKAT said:


> Perhaps you're right. It's actually stayed at a fairly high price for awhile, so maybe it's good. Usually you can tell an EA game sucks when it goes on sale quick lol.


I haven't bought it, EA Access 4eur/month.


----------



## erixx (Sep 28, 2017)

CLicked on it for nothing and hey CoD WWII launched, get in soldiers!

Edit : well nothing changes here, it is CoD, so it's close quarter high speed mudfest. I like the maps but that's not enough to like the game. Ah and it has crashed already, after alt-tab to write this


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 29, 2017)

Ran COD WWII Beta at max settings at 1080p with 70hz+70fps cap to keep in line with my freesync range. Game ran pretty nicely but even at max settings the texture just doesn't look as pleasing compared to BF, gameplay is still similar to previous COD titles but still pretty fun.
Couldn't get the party system to work properly though,hopefully have better luck later today.


----------



## Frick (Sep 29, 2017)

My favourite Civ game - Civ 3 Conquests, and the campaign. I never liked 3 or 4 (although Civ 4 Colonization was pretty fun), and I don't have a system to try number six on yet (or 4 or 5), but from what I've seen I probably won't like it much. Civ 3 is pretty buggy on Win10 though, so the game does not actually record me clearing a scenario.


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 29, 2017)

Frick said:


> My favourite Civ game - Civ 3 Conquests, and the campaign. I never liked 3 or 4 (although Civ 4 Colonization was pretty fun), and I don't have a system to try number six on yet (or 4 or 5), but from what I've seen I probably won't like it much. Civ 3 is pretty buggy on Win10 though, so the game does not actually record me clearing a scenario.



Civ 3 is best because it had Joan of Arc. I care for no other France!

I have Civ 4 (one of the few games I have left in a PC box), and Civ 5 on Steam... but I've to play that one.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 30, 2017)

RE7 now. I have to admit that it's one of the scariest games I've played, so hell no for long sessions.

I can't even imagine playing it on VR.


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 30, 2017)

Today and yesterday I been gaming some COD:WW2 Open Beta even it's only multiplayer I kinda like it but at about €80-100 for the Digital Deluxe I dunno if I will purchase it.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 30, 2017)

puma99dk| said:


> Today and yesterday I been gaming some COD:WW2 Open Beta even it's only multiplayer I kinda like it but at about €80-100 for the Digital Deluxe I dunno if I will purchase it.


I always get the vanilla editions, feels stupid to pay over 60 euros for _digital_ deluxe edition. Some "collector's edition" with artbooks and other bundle or something is something which I would get..


----------



## evernessince (Sep 30, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> That doesn't mean they didn't do a great job on it though.



ME3's multiplayer was like going to a bakery and getting a cream filled donut when you asked for a cruller.  No one asked for that shit, they just forced it on us.  After most of the original Bioware team left, they have went from thoughtful well written games to dude bro space sex simulator.


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 30, 2017)

9700 Pro said:


> I always get the vanilla editions, feels stupid to pay over 60 euros for _digital_ deluxe edition. Some "collector's edition" with artbooks and other bundle or something is something which I would get..



Digital Deluxe also includes Season Pass many games got this now for DLC's and other extras that's coming the Season Pass that one will properly cost like €30 of smth


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 30, 2017)

evernessince said:


> ME3's multiplayer was like going to a bakery and getting a cream filled donut when you asked for a cruller.  No one asked for that shit, they just forced it on us.  After most of the original Bioware team left, they have went from thoughtful well written games to dude bro space sex simulator.


Well, you're talking to a guy that has hated every multiplayer I have tried. I find no redeeming value in it, find it boring, senseless, and unable to capture my imagination like a good story can.  

So for me to say that about ME3 mp should tell you something. 

Oh, can't stand crullers...way too buttery, creamy and rich.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 30, 2017)

puma99dk| said:


> Digital Deluxe also includes Season Pass many games got this now for DLC's and other extras that's coming the Season Pass that one will properly cost like €30 of smth


True, but...

Mu budget is like "Digital deluxe is too much for me for one payment".


----------



## EzioAs (Oct 1, 2017)

Just finish *Metro: Last Light*. This game feels a bit shorter compared to Metro 2033. I'm a bit annoyed that I didn't get the good/canon ending....I thought I did good enough morally. Now, I just have to wait for Exodus.

Games next on my list and I have installed are Resident Evil 0 HD Remaster and Bioshock 2 Remastered but both are sort of dark/shooter/survival games that doesn't differentiate much from Metro so I'm thinking of installing something else. I have Dragon's Dogma: Dark Arisen on my library but that's a potentially longer game than I would want at this point in time. Because it's been quite a while since I've played an RTS game, I'm thinking of getting one of these:


Halo Wars: Definitive Edition
Rise of Nations: Extended Edition
Age of Mythology: Extended Edition

Can't quite make up my mind though


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 1, 2017)

EzioAs said:


> Just finish *Metro: Last Light*. This game feels a bit shorter compared to Metro 2033. I'm a bit annoyed that I didn't get the good/canon ending....I thought I did good enough morally. Now, I just have to wait for Exodus.
> 
> Games next on my list and I have installed are Resident Evil 0 HD Remaster and Bioshock 2 Remastered but both are sort of dark/shooter/survival games that doesn't differentiate much from Metro so I'm thinking of installing something else. I have Dragon's Dogma: Dark Arisen on my library but that's a potentially longer game than I would want at this point in time. Because it's been quite a while since I've played an RTS game, I'm thinking of getting one of these:
> 
> ...



Dragon's Dogma is awesome. So long as you're in the mood for RPG.


----------



## denixius (Oct 1, 2017)

I'm just finished Divinity: Original Sin 2 with my Fighter character. Now I want to play Total War: Warhammer 2 but I'm still waiting for my pre-ordered retail copy. It hasn't arrived yet. 

I'm also playing World of Warcraft.


----------



## IceScreamer (Oct 1, 2017)

Flatout 2 on a daily basis. Just bought Insurgency on sale and man, some of the best shooting I've had in a while. Also I jump in for an occasional Fistful of frags match.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 2, 2017)

Ran into a game breaking bug at the end of Sakura Dungeon.  Enemies that should be level 67 are 6709, 6710, 6711.  I don't know any way to fix it.  So sad. 


I think I'll be playing Act of Aggression next.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 2, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I don't know any way to fix it. So sad.



I personally dont cheat but memory modifiers are something I deal with atleast a few times a week in school. maybe you could use something like cheatengine to see if it parses the levels and modify the value yourself to what they should be? atleast to finish the game.

Personally iv been putting alot of hours in Black Desert Online since I got my rig back. played FFXIV for a little but in the 2 years I didnt have a gaming PC my group all went our seperate ways. Which is fine gives me time to play other stuff.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 2, 2017)

Solaris17 said:


> I personally dont cheat but memory modifiers are something I deal with atleast a few times a week in school. maybe you could use something like cheatengine to see if it parses the levels and modify the value yourself to what they should be? atleast to finish the game.


Nope, the way this game is coded...it's like one memory address handles all variables.  You can't really peg anything down.  I think the issue is actually in the map itself because these are random encounters.  The problem becomes apparent the moment one spawns.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 2, 2017)

Played some Saints Row 2. Can anyone tell me what the hell is happening?


----------



## EntropyZ (Oct 2, 2017)

I breezed through Tekken 7, the story mode is very short. In Tekken 5 every character had some sort of short arcade like battles until the final confrontation. You get a prologue/epilogue and 1 or 2 battles that have interaction between the characters. The music, oh hell I don't know if I can compare it to 5, I felt like 7's tracks were really hype.

My favorites from 5 were "Dragon's Nest ~To Those Who Go To Heaven~" (the title itself gives me chills), "Finalizer" (just because it fits, just before you get roasted by Jinpachi, so you never get to hear the track in full because the battle is so brief) and "Crimson Sunset" (for its bass and drum use). I can throw in "Poolside" (just because its pretty cool).

The Boss characters seem OP, pretty much every attack and combo has knockback, which forces you to just "git gud". I only play a few characters out of the roster because that is what I am comfortable with going from playing previous titles like 3 and 5.

Christie/Eddy-Raven-Feng-Asuka and Lee are my personal favorites. I remember using Anna a lot for the beach ball mode in Tekken 3, that mode was so much fun! So was the Tekken force which lets you unlock the final character.

The multiplayer and treasure battles are where the meat is though, so it's improved, you have more ranks to get = more gameplay, although repetitive in nature I still love the progression. I found the customization items pretty lackluster compared to Tekken 5, you do get better recoloring, but a lot of the items aren't very stylish IMO. Trouble for me is getting the game to find players, so I end up fighting the computer most of the time.


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 2, 2017)

EntropyZ said:


> I breezed through Tekken 7, the story mode is very short. In Tekken 5 every character had some sort of short arcade like battles until the final confrontation. You get a prologue/epilogue and 1 or 2 battles that have interaction between the characters. The music, oh hell I don't know if I can compare it to 5, I felt like 7's tracks were really hype. The Boss characters seem OP, pretty much every attack and combo has knockback, which forces you to just "git gud". I only play a few characters out of the roster because that is what I am comfortable with going from playing previous titles like 3 and 5.
> 
> The multiplayer and treasure battles are where the meat is though, so it's improved, you have more ranks to get = more gameplay, although repetitive in nature I still love the progression. I found the customization items pretty lackluster compared to Tekken 5, you do get better recoloring, but a lot of the items aren't very stylish IMO. Trouble for me is getting the game to find players, so I end up fighting the computer most of the time.



Not the biggest Tekken fan, but 5 had a cool soundtrack. Ground Zero Funk still very memorable to me.

I like the series more than SF and VF though.. simply because I suck and somehow it's easier for me to get good at Tekken


----------



## EntropyZ (Oct 2, 2017)

I'm a casual when it comes to fighting games overall, I just grew up with Playstation games on console, so naturally Tekken was the choice for the fighting genre. I didn't see characters from for example Street Fighter very appealing, it seemed like a fad from the by gone early 90's to me. They just didn't feel special in any way somehow. I just couldn't connect.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 2, 2017)

Act of Aggression, so far, impresses.  It's a lot more challenging than I expected it to be and it really does take strongly after C&C Generals (among my favorite).  I think I'm only about a quarter of the way through it.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Oct 3, 2017)

Doom 2 be like "are you sure you want that power up?, if you get it all these walls are going to pop up and you'll find yourself surrounded by elite enemies, just saying"


----------



## Drone (Oct 3, 2017)

100%ed *Metroid: Samus Returns
*
Wish it lasted forever  I will replay it of course but the first time is the first time.






Those amazing *28+ hours* are unforgettable. Best game I played in 2017? In recent years? Ever?
Took my time to explore and scan every single nm of SR388. Found all upgrades.
I rarely used phase drifts but used bomb jumps all the time. With *bomb jumps* I reached a lot of areas much earlier lol but I never used that for speedrunning or something, only for exploration.
Controls seemed tough to me but now when I mastered them I find them awesome.
4 of those 28 hours went on defeating Diggernaut, Queen Metroid and Ridley.  

Amazing atmosphere + isolation, coll animations ad physics, great boss battles with decent AI. No bugs, no glitches, no crashes.
No bullshit movies/qtes/cutscenes and all that crap. Only pure and awesome gameplay.

Really love this moment!







Verdict: well deserved *5/5*


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 4, 2017)

Currently playing..
Gundam Versus PS4
Pro evolution soccer 2018 PS4
Bioshock 1 remastered PC


----------



## EntropyZ (Oct 4, 2017)

yogurt_21 said:


> Doom 2 be like "are you sure you want that power up?, if you get it all these walls are going to pop up and you'll find yourself surrounded by elite enemies, just saying"


I play some Doom 2 with Brutal Doom enabled on and off at times. There's a part in "The Pit" where they tease you with a Rocket Launcher and a keycard. If you go pick up any of those, you get to become a pincushion for like 15 chaingun guys all at once. FUN!

Now I remember why crap kept spawning on Serious Sam. "Oh you want that 1+ health? Here's a bunch of kleers!"


----------



## yogurt_21 (Oct 6, 2017)

doom 3 intro. "there'll be civilian workers there, so try not to shoot any"

* beats them all to death with fists instead. *

no consequences.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 6, 2017)

*Sword of the Stars Complete + texture mods -* Excellent classic 4X with a focus on RTS combat. I got my ass handed to me after about 120 turns.  I forgot how fun and tactical this one is. Would be nice to see this one get remastered.

*Stars in Shadow - *Hadn't played in months, but always enjoyed it. The updates in the previous unplayed time have really added to it overall. Well done, moves at a faster pace than many other 4X's, still maintains some casualness without ruining the experience. Overall very fun, and very well done TBS strategy and combat. 

*Brigador: Up Armored Edition -* Holy hell is this game fun. Brings me back to the 90s. Isometric destruction, controls feel great, action is solid, overall performance is great, the gameplay design is awesome. Can't believe it took me so long to get around to playing this one. Well done devs, well done.


----------



## Frick (Oct 7, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> Bioshock 1 remastered PC



I still can't belive that game got a remake when it wasn't even ten years old.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 7, 2017)

Kursah said:


> *Sword of the Stars Complete + texture mods -* Excellent classic 4X with a focus on RTS combat. I got my ass handed to me after about 120 turns.  I forgot how fun and tactical this one is. Would be nice to see this one get remastered.
> 
> *Stars in Shadow - *Hadn't played in months, but always enjoyed it. The updates in the previous unplayed time have really added to it overall. Well done, moves at a faster pace than many other 4X's, still maintains some casualness without ruining the experience. Overall very fun, and very well done TBS strategy and combat.
> 
> *Brigador: Up Armored Edition -* Holy hell is this game fun. Brings me back to the 90s. Isometric destruction, controls feel great, action is solid, overall performance is great, the gameplay design is awesome. Can't believe it took me so long to get around to playing this one. Well done devs, well done.


I liked Brigador, very amusing


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 7, 2017)

Frick said:


> I still can't belive that game got a remake when it wasn't even ten years old.



It was mostly for the new consoles. It was a free update on PCs.


----------



## Frick (Oct 7, 2017)

StrayKAT said:


> It was mostly for the new consoles. It was a free update on PCs.



Yeah, but still. They should have made a Freedom Force remake instead, IMO.


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 7, 2017)

Frick said:


> Yeah, but still. They should have made a Freedom Force remake instead, IMO.



I'm afraid to say I never played it. I knew of it back in the day though. I forgot about it. I like tactical games though.


----------



## Cvrk (Oct 8, 2017)

It's weekend, so back to Mass Effect Andromeda
I reinstalled windows, the game no longer crashes anymore. I think it also has to do with the fact i changed the sata cables to my SSD. I talked about it with a few guys here in TPU.
One thing for sure. They don't know how to make decent vegetation. Crytek and CD project win at this. But the interiors of the ships etc look very good.
For the money that you pay, there is more than enough content. No idea how far em i in the games progress , but it offers so much to do.

I have done the 3th and the most complicated Remnant Vault so far.





















Fights with the Remnant Architects, starting to get so easy. This is also my 3th Remnant . My first one was so extremely hard.




































One thing that i did noticed about game performance .

When everything set to default Low or Medium settings, the game runs normal..steady frames , a bit more cpu load .
With everything set to High settings, i get more ram usage, but other than that ... the game is super smooth . Everything loads instantly, you don't have to w8 for anything. Animations are super fast, when you turn the camera etc
It surprises me , since higher settings means more stress on the system, particularly on the gpu (and i have a mediocre one). Never have i seen this... higher settings, faster and smoother feeling. Keep in mind the fps are always the same.

Btw as it turns out after all this time, i have no idea how to use FreeSync. 
After windows reinstall, i only get 60 fps. I turned the in game settings to 75Hz display, i set via console (in game) max fps 75. But with Vsync on i am capped at 60 fps. Before , i used to have 75fps (even with vsync on).
Can't complain,the game runs perfect. Just realized i don't know how to work the freesync.


----------



## EzioAs (Oct 8, 2017)

I just played and beat *Zeno Clash II* today. The game is just as weird as the first one in pretty much every aspect. Surprisingly shorter than expected, it took me less than 5 hours to beat it. Well, I'm not really against it anyway. A game this size and simple mechanics doesn't really need to feel like a drag to play and that's another one from my backlog I can strike out.






Next on the list - Resident Evil 0 HD Remaster.


----------



## scevism (Oct 8, 2017)

Forza 7 took a while to get it running well. Like it so far.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 8, 2017)

I'm going to be jumping between Payday 2, Consortium: The Tower, War for the Overworld, and Into the Stars for the foreseeable future.

I would happily keep playing Consortium: The Tower but I'm standing at a side objective with a light flashing S.O.S. and...I'm not entirely sure what's supposed to happen at this point.  I need to ask the devs if this is a bug or something that is feature incomplete before proceeding.

Fun fact: I didn't realize it until after I bought Into the Stars Deluxe Edition but Jack Wall, whom also did Mass Effect and Mass Effect 2 music, did Into the Stars' music too. 

Probably going to play War for the Overworld until I pass out.  I'll hopefully have an answer and be able to keep going on Consortium: The Tower when I get up.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Oct 8, 2017)

Into the Stars is currently at a pretty deep discount on Steam, but the reviews aren't very good.  Do you really like this game Ford?

http://store.steampowered.com/app/360510/Into_the_Stars/

If you do that's good enough for me...I'll bite at this price.  Not everyday you have an 80% off sale.

,

Liquid Cool

P.S.  Still playing Skyrim!  215 hours...in two months!  Help me please.  .  Think I'll be moving on to the rest of my list shortly.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 8, 2017)

Liquid Cool said:


> Into the Stars is currently at a pretty deep discount on Steam, but the reviews aren't very good.  Do you really like this game Ford?


Haven't played it yet. 25 hours left in the sale.  I'll try to prioritize playing it.

Started listening to the music...first track is as good as if not better than what was available in Mass Effect.  I think, for me, even if the game is garbage, it's worth $6 just for the soundtrack.  That said, I'm on 1 of 18...

Edit: 2 of 18 is giving the same impression...

Edit: Playing now but won't be able to for very long...


----------



## Liquid Cool (Oct 8, 2017)

Well, you're talking to a guy who loves Farscape and has a Serenity wallpaper on his pc....doesn't take much more than the title to peak my interest!  Even though I'm just about broke...smile...I think I'd like to give it a go.  

I'm actually glad you mentioned the soundtrack...back when I was a little younger...I used to ignore them completely in video games as well as movies.  Although, songs like this from Lord of the Rings changed all of that.....










My Regards,

Liquid Cool


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 8, 2017)

So...I set up my ship and crew (first impressions pretty good)...but it's acting like it is stuck on "loading..." now...

Edit: Task Manager killed the game.  Started it again.  Flew to an asteroid (or something) and was trying to figure out how to probe/mine it.


----------



## Frick (Oct 8, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> So...I set up my ship and crew (first impressions pretty good)...but it's acting like it is stuck on "loading..." now...
> 
> Edit: Task Manager killed the game.  Started it again.  Flew to an asteroid (or something) and was trying to figure out how to probe/mine it.



I tried Cataclysm: Dark Days Ahead and I feel exactly like that. I found a car and all I could do was make it go in circles.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 8, 2017)

Ah! Can only interact with planets.  Just fly close enough to it and the UI updates saying to press "F" or just click on it.  Then you get your options.  Still not really seeing anything repulsive about Into the Stars...

...seems like if something is going to break, it happens while "loading..."

I've only played it about an hour but I intend to keep playing.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Oct 8, 2017)

Thanks for jumping in and taking a look Ford.  Appreciative.  I'll go ahead and nab it in the next 24 hours!

,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 8, 2017)

Resident Evil 4 on Xbox 360. Loooong time since I last played this masterpiece!


----------



## Guitar (Oct 9, 2017)

Witch It has been keeping me interested lately. The mobification mode should be the main one though.

Also Road Redemption really is great. So glad it is fully released finally.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 9, 2017)

Anyone played the Star wars battlefront 2 beta?


----------



## Cvrk (Oct 9, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> Anyone played the Star wars battlefront 2 beta?


No.
How can you get your hands on that ?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 9, 2017)

Cvrk said:


> No.
> How can you get your hands on that ?


Beta is over now i think,it was available on Origin during the weekend for you to install/download.
Think i'm suffering from slight bottleneck from my Vega64 though as it was only running at 60-80% of the time while playing the beta. CPU will need upgrading which i knew that..be awhile before i get round to doing that.


----------



## Caelestis (Oct 9, 2017)

Cvrk said:


> It's weekend, so back to Mass Effect Andromeda


Looks like the Bat Logo


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 9, 2017)

Trying out Total War: Warhammer, enjoying it so far..... not very forgiving, Been a while since I've run a TW game; Shogun, I think, being the last. Enjoying the return


----------



## Liquid Cool (Oct 9, 2017)

Ahhzz said:


> Trying out Total War: Warhammer, enjoying it so far...



This one was ported to linux by Feral Interactive and is on my wish list.  Glad to hear you're liking it....I'm definitely looking forward to checking it out myself.  I'll be watching the next Steam sale closely....

For those interested in linux gaming releases....this site is continuously updated.

https://www.gamingonlinux.com/index.php

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Frick (Oct 9, 2017)

Frick said:


> I tried Cataclysm: Dark Days Ahead and I feel exactly like that. I found a car and all I could do was make it go in circles.



Ok. You all have to play this, right now. The first world I generated (it's one of them prodecurarly generated things, or whatever it's called) the starting point (a shelter) was surrounded by roughly nothing. The second world is filled with bile-spewing zombies and the starting point is surrounded by mutant ants and land mines. I've yet to survive a single day and I literally have no idea what to do. Oh, and the world is permanent, meaning that if you find a pair of nice boots in the starting shelter and take them with one character you can later find that characters corpse and loot them with a different character.

Imagine a mix of ZangbandTK and Neo Scavanger. Oh, and the download is 25MB.
This is the best thing I've played since I survived my first year in DF. I dunno if there's a new version somewhere. Might be. It's open source I think.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 9, 2017)

Skyrim XXXth replay .... 903hrs so far ....

now that childrens finally don't look like humanoid potatoes ... anymore (yep took me long enough to find the right mod for it ...)

  

the feature of Heartfire almost make sense (adoption) ... before ... well it was
intendant: "is there anything else you'd like to purchase?"
me: "heck i don't want a humanoid potato running in my house ... i take a alchemy bench instead!"

and with "wonder of weather" "heavy rain effect" a nice ENB and "wind effect" .... storm are a bit more lively ... 

ok, hard to see on a screenshot ...

TES:V Skyrim : it's like a bottle of good wine, it gets better with the ages if given good cares!
and good cares is: feeding it mods from the community ... UNTIL IT CRASH! (tho i didn't had a crash since quite a while .... )


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 9, 2017)

Finished what should have been an A+ pursuit difficulty Into the Stars run only to have it lock up while "loading" the end.  Try to load the save after restarting the game and it says no saves exist. 

Edit: I think I might consider it "done."  10 hours in and I think I've seen everything worth seeing.


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 9, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> Skyrim XXXth replay .... 903hrs so far ....
> 
> now that childrens finally don't look like humanoid potatoes ... anymore (yep took me long enough to find the right mod for it ...)
> View attachment 92848 View attachment 92850 View attachment 92851
> ...



I mod the hell out of Skyrim, but I still do not like ENBs. Either for LE or SE. I especially like LE's older blue-ish tint. Just wish I could get the shadows and godrays from ENB without altering the look of the whole game (even basic ENB settings still seem to do that). But yeah, I clocked about the same amount of time as you.


----------



## Frick (Oct 10, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> TES:V Skyrim : it's like a bottle of good wine, it gets better with the ages if given good cares!
> and good cares is: feeding it mods from the community ... UNTIL IT CRASH! (tho i didn't had a crash since quite a while .... )



I tried the modding scene once, and honestly the majority of the mods are pretty crappy IMO. The graphical stuff could be nice sure, but in most mods people do things as they want them to be, not as they should be. And many mods are might have one thing you want but five things you absolutely do not want. In the end I just used a random start mod and a graphics mod, but I had already played the game quite a lot some years prior so I instantly got bored anyway.

Is there a decent hardcore mod?


----------



## Cvrk (Oct 10, 2017)

Caelestis said:


> Looks like the Bat Logo


OMG! It does...... 
that's crazy 

Seriously tho


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 10, 2017)

Frick said:


> I tried the modding scene once, and honestly the majority of the mods are pretty crappy IMO. The graphical stuff could be nice sure, but in most mods people do things as they want them to be, not as they should be. And many mods are might have one thing you want but five things you absolutely do not want. In the end I just used a random start mod and a graphics mod, but I had already played the game quite a lot some years prior so I instantly got bored anyway.
> 
> Is there a decent hardcore mod?



I know you didn't ask me, but hardcore.. you mean difficulty/combat?

Skyrim's combat is never gonna have clever enemy patterns like Dark Souls or Breath of the Wild, but there are plenty of decent difficulty boosters as far as tweaking stats go. Wildcat is probably the most popular. And Deadly Dragons is the best dragon mod.

This may not seem difficult, but a mod like Frostfall will make the "wandering" experience something that can kill you. It's a hypothermia monitor.. you can tweak the settings a lot, and find a sweet spot that isn't too tedious.


----------



## Frick (Oct 10, 2017)

StrayKAT said:


> I know you didn't ask me, but hardcore.. you mean difficulty/combat?



As in "survival", ie a system where you need to eat, sleep, preferebly stay warm and so on. There were some almost decent ones, but they all had a few things that were really irritating.


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 10, 2017)

Frick said:


> As in "survival", ie a system where you need to eat, sleep, preferebly stay warm and so on. There were some almost decent ones, but they all had a few things that were really irritating.



Oh, like hardcore in Fallout. Yeah, iNeed is probably the most popular.

The same maker of Frostfall is currently making his own too.. it might already be out. Haven't checked. It's called Last Seed. But I know he's starting with slim features at first. iNeed is pretty robust. It's got all the usual (eat, drink, sleep), but also has a cannibalism feature, vampiric blood drinking, deadly diseases (which makes curing more of a chore), and dirty water (which will also get you sick). It will also strip out the tons of vegetables you see lying around in crates, if you want.


----------



## Caelestis (Oct 10, 2017)

After i have finished Mass Effect Andromeda, I started my second playthrough of Witcher 3. Looking forward to it since I haven't played Hearts of Stone / Blood and Wine yet.


----------



## Drone (Oct 10, 2017)

Sonic The Hedgehog 4 Episode II


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 10, 2017)

Frick said:


> I tried the modding scene once, and honestly the majority of the mods are pretty crappy IMO. The graphical stuff could be nice sure, but in most mods people do things as they want them to be, not as they should be. And many mods are might have one thing you want but five things you absolutely do not want. In the end I just used a random start mod and a graphics mod, but I had already played the game quite a lot some years prior so I instantly got bored anyway.


uh? well .... vanilla Skyrim is garbage, specially for character modeling (hum garbage is a tad harsh ... but i can't find anything else ...)

i guess i have no issues because on "six things brought by a mod, six of them are what i want"  .... otherwise i wouldn't search for mods that does what i need or want ... it's almost a full time job and the most fun part in Skyrim for me 


Frick said:


> Is there a decent hardcore mod?


hum .... they might bring more than five .... unwanted things by you  but ... well  in the past i used
Requiem
https://kotaku.com/5965301/this-insanely-intense-mod-makes-skyrim-denser-tougher-and-more-old-school  : https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/19281/?
https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2014/10/22/skyrim-survival-mods/ good selection
and Filling food and Restful Sleep - Hardcore Mod
https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/3135/?
and i had Kuertee's simple follower mod that bring "eat and sleep" for follower/companion

now i just play for fun and mod the hell out of it  (specially extender, mods that bring more buildings, flora, animals or overhaul of a town , I.E.: Riverwood, Winterhold or Whiterun or various NPC's + behavior enhancer)

OK ... now that's too much ....
i do VMD files (dance for MMD for those who know) and i saw the Ani-Mei race .... for the laugh i tested it ....

result i did a Yowane Haku vocaloid .... http://vocaloid.wikia.com/wiki/Yowane_Haku
 
ABSOLUTELY NOT LORE FRIENDLY .... but fun nonetheless  (gotta give credit to the mod'er who did a perfect work on getting the TDA vocaloid face and expression nailed) for a normal play-through i stick with my "lookalike avatar" 

the only thing i do lately .... is playing without any HUD, really fun ... specially when using a bow  and well that make nice screenshots too ....

Whiterun's Aurora
  

even my title screen has my favorite moto .... (bottom left)


----------



## Liquid Cool (Oct 10, 2017)

After a few small problems we're solved(with linux what else is new.....), I was up and running with KONA last night.  I'm about an hour in...so far...liking it quite a bit.

This morning.......I was reading a small thread on the GamingonLinux site that I mentioned the other day, and it was titled...What have you been playing?  Got a chuckle out of that.  Seems almost like our thread here.....  At any rate...a cartoon game was suggested as something worth giving a go.  So, after about a 30 second download....I just started playing that about an hour ago.  I'm not too sure what to think.  If you like creepy cartoon games, it might be worth a look.  The First chapter is free..., but creepy and cartoon...I just don't know.  Almost makes my skin crawl.  I'm going to head back in and get another dose of the stuff their dispensing and just hope I make it back out alive.

Bendy and the Ink Machine

http://store.steampowered.com/app/622650/Bendy_and_the_Ink_Machine/



Wish me luck,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Frick (Oct 10, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> uh? well .... vanilla Skyrim is garbage, specially for character modeling (hum garbage is a tad harsh ... but i can't find anything else ...)



The way I figure, if Bethsoft - being a huge dev raking in money on their games -makes such terrible games, what horrors are their fans into? 



GreiverBlade said:


> https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2014/10/22/skyrim-survival-mods/ good selection



That's the way I tried it.


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 11, 2017)

I like some Vanilla skyrim characters, but it depends on the race.

FO4 was a big step up for them though. RPG wise, it's better than DAI and MEA at least..which is a superior engine, but worse designs (but then, even 2008 era ME looked better than that crap).


Honestly though, if you want a Skyrim type of experience, but with survival stuff, Breath of the Wild is better. It's like they were fans of Skyrim mods and integrated some of the better ideas...whilst retaining good ole Nintendo game design.

Where everyone lacks that Bethesda is so good at though is emergent play. All of the pieces come together in a random fashion that no one else pulls off as well.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 11, 2017)

StrayKAT said:


> I like some Vanilla skyrim characters, but it depends on the race..


aye some are nice .... (tho the hair are a bit .... )

buuuuuttttt, if a vanilla npc can look like that :

(i might have been modifying the facegen .... not sure ....)

then NPC's like that are not too "out of lore"
 
first one is a follower from Overknee and the second is the proprietress of the Old Hroldan Inn

ok maybe follower like Onean are a bit ... too much for Skyrim
 
but still excellent (fully voiced scripted and well ... the modders who worked on it are really excellent)

tho my Sylgja never looked so beautiful

still lore friendly

aherm i write "my" Sylgja .... because of that mod ....


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 11, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> aye some are nice .... (tho the hair are a bit .... )
> 
> buuuuuttttt, if a vanilla npc can look like that :
> View attachment 92911
> ...



I like your Sylgia.... Way too hot to be mining though. Then again, even the original looks good. And her mom even moreso


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Oct 11, 2017)

Going back & forth with Warframe, Ghost Recon Wildlands & Need For Speed (2016) while waiting for Plains of Eidolon update & the upcoming Need For Speed Payback.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 11, 2017)

StrayKAT said:


> I like your Sylgia.... Way too hot to be mining though. Then again, even the original looks good. And her mom even moreso


well .... she got sick working in the mine .... she's better off in my house in Solitude (i hate that town name .... but that's the house spot i prefer  )

agreed, the original looked good, tho not enough for me  and yep Annekke Crag-Jumper (really ... ) did look good as vanilla .... but modders can make wonder (oohhh a rhyme)


another one that looked good even in vanilla was Hroki tho ...

does not look too lore breaking  like that

then Erdi or Gerdur ...(for Erdi it was slightly needed) well as long as i accord all npc's to one typical look (male include) the lore is not too much impaired
 

annnndddd that's it ... in what are you playing, for Skyrim, i should rather say on 910hrs ingame playtime, you add about the same amount for searching mods: new quest, land, buildings,follower (preferably voiced scripted or well designed), making them work together and also modifying the mods sometime (currently learning how to do a follower with a character preset i did, tho i could go the easy way and use "familiar faces" mod to use my past character as follower  )


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 11, 2017)

Town mods are a must have imo. SE is a bit lacking in that dept last I checked. There were only a few ported and they were half-done.

Making a follower is fairly easy... so long it's just regular NPC voices. A lot more work if you want to do voiceovers yourself obviously.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 11, 2017)

StrayKAT said:


> Town mods are a must have imo. SE is a bit lacking in that dept last I checked. There were only a few ported and they were half-done.


good point i abhorre SE ... (even for 64bit, which is the only "improvement" by Bethsoft themselves ... the rest, is just implementation from what the modding community already did )
Riverwood  looks awesome with : https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/81360/? (Kato's Riverwood)
for Whiterun i can't remember the one i took, but it adds more trees and some minor tweak

also iirc some vanilla mods can work in SE without porting .... but i am not sure which one .... i didn't got into SE (specially now that my installation is stable no matter what change i throw at it, thanks SKSE no CTD script)



StrayKAT said:


> Making a follower is fairly easy... so long it's just regular NPC voices. A lot more work if you want to do voiceovers yourself obviously.


aye ... sure does, tho i use extra voices (not mine luckily .... tho some people said i had a nice voice on TeamSpeak  )


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 11, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> good point i abhorre SE ... (even for 64bit, which is the only "improvement" by Bethsoft themselves ... the rest, is just implementation from what the modding community already did )
> Riverwood  looks awesome with : https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/81360/? (Kato's Riverwood)
> for Whiterun i can't remember the one i took, but it adds more trees and some minor tweak
> 
> ...



The best on SE is Holds... but it's only partly done. :\

I just end up using Open Cities myself. What really needs improvement is towns.. like the Enhanced Towns and Cities (ETaC) from LE.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 11, 2017)

re installing something from a DVD .... luckily i have an external unit ... 

 
mmmmmhhhh.... souvenir souvenir .... now, i just have to find my Morrowind GOTY box ....


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Oct 12, 2017)

DVD... damn it's been some time since I last saw them. xD


----------



## ShurikN (Oct 12, 2017)

Grim Dawn just got it's first expansion, so I got back into it again. A little bit of Overwatch now that the event is live. And will be playing a lot of CSGO, new Dust2 to be precise.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 12, 2017)

and i thought i was anti pvp ....  2yrs in pve only .... just to notice ....

 

that even a defeat yield as much as a good pve battle (if not a bit more ....)
 
of course it's more tactical and active than bot play 



and i've found i am more a cruiser/destroyer pvp than battleship/carrier (don't know why but i get better PVE in the later)

yep ... CA/CL and DD ....

even tho i did sink .... that one felt good


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Oct 13, 2017)

Enjoyed my first 2 hours exploring the Plains of Eidolon in Warframe. Gonna play more & take screenshots later~ X3


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Oct 13, 2017)

Here it is~ also hit Mastery Rank 19 after a very slow progress. =w= (lazy to do it)


----------



## Cvrk (Oct 15, 2017)

I did not play Mass Effect Andromeda, i lived it.
And yes it's weekend once again, finally me and my pc we get to have fun once more, in the last hours of the first installment of the new series.
It left overall a very good impression. 
I strongly recommend for this game be played at hard difficulty. At first it's a bit hard, but after more than 10 hours nothing can stand in your way.
Your squad mates are there just to draw fire away from you, as they are useless in combat. You literally have to take down every enemy by yourself.
Up until the end i felt very attached to the main character Ryder . Best choice ever was to use the default looks of the female . See sounds amazing and looks even better. Awesome voice acting from Fryda Wolff. And overall i know where the entire budget of the game went.

























Everywhere you went, the environment effected the looks of the armor. You can see here the sand /dust if the wind blows the dust or the water/rain moves , making for one immersive experience. Seen this in other games, but it never looked so good as here.











































Crazy but super idea that the writers of the game had : a planet built as a machine. A self sustained machine that can create life. The ideal planet that the Initiative set out to find in the first place. A perfect paradise created from the blend of AI + biotics.



















The final battle starts, and it was super easy, cuz i did almost all the side-quests ,getting max gear and skills.


















I'm goind to miss my Ryder. There was a perfect blend between the face and voice acting. I loved her. Hope to see her soon.


----------



## EzioAs (Oct 15, 2017)

Played some Resident Evil 0 HD Remaster. Both Rebecca and Billy are like half dead 90% of the time . 

I'm glad I decided to play on Normal difficulty. If it was Hard, I would've probably quit after 30 minutes.. The supplies are surprisingly limited and the item management makes it even harder. Still, I do enjoy the game (like most RE games) and will definitely complete it.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 15, 2017)

@Cvrk it would be most excellent if you could add all that to the official ME:A thread! 

Thanks for the detailed gameplay experience.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 15, 2017)

I was thinking of replaying MEA with the female Ryder but I think your pictures of her put me off of doing that.


Playing a lot of War for the Overworld and Consortium: The Tower.  Here's a bug video from The Tower that shows one way to leave the roof (of many):








Bug being I'm not supposed to get raped like that.  It's already fixed in the current build.  This is the longest video I uploaded that I took from the start of the game.

It's still incomplete (like only 1/3 done) and rough around the edges but I'm loving it.  Spent about 8 hours playing it yesterday sneak incapacitating 71 guards and 2 squad leaders.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 15, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I was thinking of replaying MEA with the female Ryder but I think your pictures of her put me off of doing that.


Go back on ME:A thread and look at mine.  Totally different.  Just take the time on all the features in the creator.


----------



## Drone (Oct 15, 2017)

EzioAs said:


> Played some Resident Evil 0 HD Remaster. Both Rebecca and Billy are like half dead 90% of the time .



Classy!

But Zero is one of the easiest RE games. The hardest are Code Veronica, REmake, RE2 (on N64) and RE3


----------



## EzioAs (Oct 15, 2017)

Drone said:


> Classy!
> 
> But Zero is one of the easiest RE games. The hardest are Code Veronica, REmake, RE2 (on N64) and RE3



I've beat RE3 numerous times years ago and I thought that was much easier 

Haven't played those others yet but I'll make time for the first game HD Remaster sometime this year (or early next year) and wait for Capcom to remaster RE2 (and Code Veronica).


----------



## Drone (Oct 15, 2017)

EzioAs said:


> I've beat RE3 numerous times years ago and I thought that was much easier
> 
> Haven't played those others yet but I'll make time for the first game HD Remaster sometime this year (or early next year) and wait for Capcom to remaster RE2 (and Code Veronica).


 
RE3 battle against Nemesis in clock tower is extremely tough. Without dodge move it's almost impossible. I wish all Resi games had dodge 
They remastered Veronica. I wish they remade RE3.

I remember developers didn't have enough time to complete police station and street levels in RE2 and RE3, plus consoles of that time didn't have enough power to run all that code. I really hope they remake RE3 right after RE2. Carlos in RE3 meant to have more playable levels. He's a kickass character! Capcom were pretty lazy and didn't remake RE2 and 3 for NGC.


----------



## ShurikN (Oct 15, 2017)

I don't see why they wouldn't commit to a RE3 remaster considering we got 0 and 1, and will soon get 2. Clearly ppl wanna play the old REs.
On the topic I can't seem to get some time invested in RE0 remaster. And I'm more than half way through.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Oct 15, 2017)

Currently enjoying mining ores & kicking Grineer butts in Plains of Eidolon. xDD Now raising standing points with Cetus to get access to some items.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Oct 15, 2017)

After over 200 hours in 2 months...I'm going to let Skyrim rest for awhile.  I have too many games waiting in the wings.  Next up...and already loaded and set up....Fallout 4.  I initially booed this title when it first came out because I've never been a fan of 3rd person and I didn't like the way the character was offset to the left but didn't let me scale in further like Fallout 3 and Fallout: NV.   Although....after playing around with it for awhile, I've grown more accustom to this, plus I have to admit....it is nice being able to pop into 1st person whenever I want to.   Same as Skyrim I suppose......  I will also be passively walking through The Solus Project and KONA in the background.  Both of these games I enjoy so much, I prefer to play a half hour or so at a time casually and get as much enjoyment out of them as possible.  So...no rush on either of these titles. 

I will also mention....I have Norton to thank for being able to play Skyrim for 200 hours.  He purchased the game and gave it to me as a gift.

Truly a kind soul....

,

Liquid Cool

P.S. Cvrk, Those ME: Andromeda screenshots are amazing!


----------



## Cvrk (Oct 15, 2017)

@Tsukiyomi91 every time someone mentions Warframe i think of only one thing : farming. 

The game looks very good, combines shooter elements with rpg . Had and now has an even better story (at least there's some cutscenes) , co-op and it's for FREE. So i get it why this would be one of the most played video games in Steam.  
I can not get over the fact that this game seriously revolts around one single thing, witch is farming and grinding your life. 
Sadly i understand, cuz i was there... few years ago , i was in the dark side of gaming ,and every day after work and every weekend i just found peace of mind , in mmorpg's clicking on those same mobs and every so little getting better at it. 

I like to think i'm no longer in the sad gamer area. From Player Unknown battlegrounds, battle - royal games, that offer fast paced 1 match satisfaction, to enriched single player games + some fun lan parties . I can not find myself coming back to grinding. 

Even last year when Guild Wars 2 was finally free. Played it for one day, realizing that this to is just another farm frenzy. 
Looking at many recent reviews of Warframe, i can't see that i am actually missing something. Unless someone has not explained it to me well enough.


----------



## EzioAs (Oct 16, 2017)

Drone said:


> RE3 battle against Nemesis in clock tower is extremely tough. Without dodge move it's almost impossible. I wish all Resi games had dodge
> They remastered Veronica. I wish they remade RE3.
> 
> I remember developers didn't have enough time to complete police station and street levels in RE2 and RE3, plus consoles of that time didn't have enough power to run all that code. I really hope they remake RE3 right after RE2. Carlos in RE3 meant to have more playable levels. He's a kickass character! Capcom were pretty lazy and didn't remake RE2 and 3 for NGC.



Yeah, Carlos was pretty cool. 

The battle against the Nemesis at the clock tower might be one of the more difficult ones IIRC because the game gave some false hope of accomplishment so first timers probably weren't expecting a boss fight with no place to run and don't have proper weapons and conserve enough ammos.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Oct 17, 2017)

@Cvrk well, if there's one thing about Warframe that people still plays it, is there are tons of ways to play the game, other than collecting, farming, grinding etc. But one apparent one is Fashion Frame, a trend that's now a big deal in Warframe. Lots of Deluxe Skin, Tennogen skins u can buy as a way to support the creators & above all is to look the most badass & flashiest one in the game.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Oct 17, 2017)

I'm back again....

I realize my opinions of Fallout 4 may be viewed as....well...., but I'm tossing Fallout 4 in to the casual game play heap - yet again.  I can't quite put my finger on it...but it's just not 'gritty' enough.  Feels too sanitized and entirely too cartoonish, kind of like Borderlands meets RAGE.  Not to mention...I ran around for a half hour last night thinking the only thing I'd like to do is shoot that damn dog I paired up with.  He kept running ahead of me and I like to be stealthy and go slow.  Speaking of going slow and stealthy.  The bandits seem to know I'm there before I take one step in the door?  So much for stealth.  I'm crouched...I take a step...and I'm already hearing the exact same thing I heard in the last building.  "Did I hear something". 

Another time, I see on the screen my dog located "some bad guys"....and so he runs on ahead around the corner and like an idiot I follow to see where he went.  Well...it ended up with me dying and all I saw were a bunch of zombie arms flailing around like ferrets on crack.  The way the bandits/raiders/zombies move in this game seems illogical, it almost reminds me of RAGE and dare I say it....I'm not fast enough to line these suckers up.  .

I imagine there might be a decent story line hiding in here somewhere so I'll continue to plug away now and then, but as a primary title that really captures my attention....one where I can't wait to get home to play...this one isn't cutting the mustard.  I suppose perhaps that as I hit 50, I might be getting out touch with the more modern titles and I do recognize that I'm getting more settled in my ways...so, to others this title might be very attractive, but its just not working for me.  I don't hate it though...I like it well enough, but it just seems to be missing that something that Both Fallout 3 and NV have.  I've put 700 hours in those two...and I'd still rather play either of those titles than this one.   What'd I really like to see is Fallout:NV remastered with some new content....now that would make me a happy camper.

Now, with all of that said...I made my way over to GOG this morning and I've decided to take on a different pursuit.....

https://www.gog.com/game/elder_scrolls_iv_oblivion_game_of_the_year_edition_deluxe_the

We'll see how this goes....,

Liquid Cool

P.S.  As I was looking over my post for typos....I was thinking to myself...boy, you wouldn't cut it long as a video game reviewer.  .


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Oct 17, 2017)

First time fishing at the Plains of Eidolon~ got some good catch along with a  little special screenshot XDD


----------



## EzioAs (Oct 18, 2017)

It's so nice for a holiday to fall on a Wednesday. Really takes the stress of work and gives me time to play games. 

So, I've finished *Resident Evil 0 HD REMASTER*. The last 20% or so of the game is surprisingly easier than the rest. I don't remember dying much during these parts. Died twice to the final boss but the second time is really just because I got careless. My third time fighting him was a walk in the park. Overall, a very solid game that doesn't really contain much story and less action than RE3. Just about two people trying to survive and solve puzzles. To those that think they can enjoy that, than I definitely recommend the game. If you've played most of the RE games and was looking to play this for the story, I'd say skip it and just watch some speedruns with cutscenes; you're not missing out on anything much.


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 18, 2017)

Liquid Cool said:


> I'm back again....
> 
> I realize my opinions of Fallout 4 may be viewed as....well...., but I'm tossing Fallout 4 in to the casual game play heap - yet again.  I can't quite put my finger on it...but it's just not 'gritty' enough.  Feels too sanitized and entirely too cartoonish, kind of like Borderlands meets RAGE.
> .



I'll agree on sanitized somewhat.. It's a pretty civilized part of the wasteland (relatively speaking). And the story itself is far more future oriented, while the others are more about scraping by just to rebuild basic needs in the Present.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 18, 2017)

tied to my account.

but gonna do that anyway.


Spoiler: yeah












Niiiceee.....


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 18, 2017)

i'm stuck with it ... and getting good at it .... luckily not much T9-T10 around me /sarcasme .... 

so far my best one .... someone even wrote "report that bot HSF" .... it took me 1minute to be able to answer "yeah right, i'm a bot" right after my second torp got a hit .... (still got a compliment and a +1 Karma at the end ahah)
64 launch only 4 hits but 40k dmg was a good middle for a torp dance, on shells ... only 1/3rd hit/dmg buuut i'm still second place 
  

i was chasing after a 1600 base xp (without modifier) for the first mission of the last part for the Oktyabrskaya Revolutsyia event 

oh well i will manage to spare 21chf~ by not needing to buy that one


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 19, 2017)

Played first two hours of Andromeda. Plays very well, looks very well, runs very well. I hope there's a lot to explore.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 19, 2017)

cucker tarlson said:


> I hope there's a lot to explore.


There is. ​


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 20, 2017)

21chf spared 

 
my day got brighter ... ecstatic is the word

last step was 3 battle 3time in the top 5 ( 1 time 2nd 2 time 4th )

also funny ... i didn't thought i was eligible for the "rental" 19d Tier 10 ships ... (tho i guess they are only usable in Clan battle (and since i am alone in my clan  )
oh well Shimakaze/Zaou/Grösser Bratwurst.....errrr, Kurfürst .... (Oktoberfest Edition  )


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 20, 2017)

I liked Life is Strange the first game completed it a couple of times and the second one Life is Strange: Before the Storm I really love even just nearly finished with the second episode, usually I suck and don't like this games, but this game here I really love to game


----------



## Cvrk (Oct 20, 2017)

Playing a game about a man going up the mountain


----------



## EzioAs (Oct 21, 2017)

Back to Rapture.






I'm playing *Bioshock 2 Remastered* this weekend. Hopefully this one won't suddenly close when I try to save the game.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 21, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> There is. ​


Glad I ignored all the negative comments and bought the game anyway. I don't know about the story, it might be mediocre, but the extent of exploration in this game seems really vast, and that's what I'm expecting. There's also a ton of options to modify your gear,skills and crew, and I wanna explore them to the fullest extent as well.


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 21, 2017)

cucker tarlson said:


> Glad I ignored all the negative comments and bought the game anyway. I don't know about the story, it might be mediocre, but the extent of exploration in this game seems really vast, and that's what I'm expecting. There's also a ton of options to modify your gear,skills and crew, and I wanna explore them to the fullest extent as well.



I never cared about exploration in their older games even. I think Mass Effect 1 in particular isn't very fun. Not sure why fans are so fond of it. But Andromeda is developed more in the spirit of that than any of the others. It's still better than Andromeda though, just for story and lore setup (Saren/Spectres/etc).


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Oct 21, 2017)

Still playing Isaac: Rebirth, absolutely love it. Girlfriend needle felts and just presented me with this.... Awesome


----------



## Drone (Oct 21, 2017)

Level called "A Crude Trap" in Sonic the Hedgehog 4: Episode II is easily one of the hardest ever  Neither powerups nor rings can save you from instant deaths.

And level started so peacefully


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 23, 2017)

I've been alternating between Aporia: Beyond the Valley ( http://store.steampowered.com/app/573130/Aporia_Beyond_The_Valley/ )
and Downward ( http://store.steampowered.com/app/506900/Downward/ ).

Aporia is an excellent Puzzle Adventure Game set to really nice environments.  It is a complex game that has you feeling like you are discovering a dead civilization, guarded by puzzles. In that sense, it felt a bit like The Solus Project.

Downward is a Parkour-based Puzzle Adventure Platforner that has frustrating puzzles, difficult but satisfying platforming, and a lack of direction. Its not to say it is not fun, you just never know what your goals are and direction you should go. It is challenging, and is fun to see what you can accomplish acrobatically.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 23, 2017)

Is Nier automata a good game ? Seems to be getting very polarized reviews.


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 23, 2017)

cucker tarlson said:


> Is Nier automata a good game ? Seems to be getting very polarized reviews.



I've heard nothing but good things. Plan on getting it soon myself. 

Not that that helps


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 23, 2017)

Anyway, I just remembered how much I'm looking forward to frostpunk. Anyone heard anything new ?


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 23, 2017)

cucker tarlson said:


> Anyway, I just remembered how much I'm looking forward to frostpunk. Anyone heard anything new ?



What is frostpunk?

Only punk I'm looking for to is CDProjekt's. It's been so long hearing anything I hope it's not vaporware.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 23, 2017)

StrayKAT said:


> What is frostpunk?
> 
> Only punk I'm looking for to is CDProjekt's. It's been so long hearing anything I hope it's not vaporware.











http://www.frostpunkgame.com/


----------



## Cvrk (Oct 23, 2017)

cucker tarlson said:


> Is Nier automata a good game ? Seems to be getting very polarized reviews.


I've seen the reviews. Don't understand. Most of the times is a kid looking character with a gun 20 times hes size, floating around shooting stuff. And the way the camera fallows the character looks very very console-like. No idea about the story.

Maybe the gaming community has not gotten their hands on an anime pc game for a long time. struggling to understand










From minute 0 to 4, all i see is farming.... why the hype ?


----------



## ShurikN (Oct 23, 2017)

Cvrk said:


> I've seen the reviews. Don't understand.
> 
> From minute 0 to 4, all i see is farming.... why the hype ?


Similar thing can be said for Devil May Cry, and those are considered the best in the genre. You don't understand it because you are not the target audience...


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 23, 2017)

ShurikN said:


> Similar thing can be said for Devil May Cry, and those are considered the best in the genre. You don't understand it because you are not the target audience...



I don't see how any gamer could dislike DMC2 at least.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 23, 2017)

StrayKAT said:


> I don't see how any gamer could dislike DMC2 at least.



to each their own


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 23, 2017)

cucker tarlson said:


> to each their own



Errr.. I meant 3 actually. Doh. But I like em all.

The setting is cheesy, don't get me wrong..and the cameras for third person action tend to suck.. but on an abstract level, it's got a lot of things that bind people who love games. There's a reason why so many people are fond of many of the same arcade games too. I think it has some of that going for it.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 23, 2017)

cucker tarlson said:


> Is Nier automata a good game ? Seems to be getting very polarized reviews.


it's a masterpiece .... most negative reviews are from people that can't follow a guide and complain about no official patch (not an issue since the guide address pretty much all the issues that could be annoying, but as i said/wrote previously .... i can understand them a bit but not the fact that they can't search for a solution elsewhere than waiting on a patch. )

i already posted about quite awhile in the thread  (FAR mods)
What are you playing?
and also answered the same question a while ago (again)
What are you playing?



ShurikN said:


> You don't understand it because you are not the target audience...


i was about to state the same .... 

i got myself a little gift ... surprise ... i bought a "random key" and i got ....


i feel .... either lucky .... or dirty that i got it for 4.99$


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 23, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> it's a masterpiece .... most negative reviews are from people that can't follow a guide and complain about no official patch (not an issue since the guide address pretty much all the issues that could be annoying, but as i said/wrote previously .... i can understand them a bit but not the fact that they can't search for a solution elsewhere than waiting on a patch. )
> 
> i already posted about quite awhile in the thread  (FAR mods)
> What are you playing?
> ...



Huh, random key? I didn't know it was a thing. So you can randomly get anything for $4.99?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 24, 2017)

There's a pool and I think with a limited number of each title.  He got lucky.


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 24, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> There's a pool and I think with a limited number of each title.  He got lucky.



Yeah, sounds like it. Although I'm not a big fan of MEA.. but it's a good deal nonetheless.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 24, 2017)

It's not a bad game but it's not a great game either.  It's a step down from the original trilogy for sure.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 24, 2017)

cucker tarlson said:


> http://www.frostpunkgame.com/


Ok, that looks freaking impressive 

@Kursah this looks like something you might enjoy. Whacha think?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 24, 2017)

I've decided to set aside both puzzle games, despite being fun, because of *Elex*, a game which i waited on for about a year and a half. I bought on GOG, and so far I am loving it!! I can see myself spending Skyrim time in this one! Those of you who know my hours in Skyrim will understand what I mean. 

I love the mix of post apocalyptic modern world, yet swords and axes and some magic, as well as technology.  It is like mixing Skyrim and Fallout worlds.  The sense of discovery of a new world has been sorely lacking, and is much appreciated.

Pics:


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 24, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> I've decided to set aside both puzzle games, despite being fun, because of *Elex*, a game I which i waited on for about a year and a half. I bought on GOG, and so far I am loving it!! I can see myself spending Skyrim time in this one! Those of you who know my hours in Skyrim will understand what I mean.
> 
> I love the mix of post apocalyptic modern world, yet swords and axes and some magic, as well as technology.  It is like mixing Skyrim and Fallout worlds.  The sense of discovery of a new world has been sorely lacking, and is much appreciated.
> 
> Pics:


i was tied on Elex ... might give it a go later 

and judging by your time and mine in skyrim .... that one might be also a good one for me


----------



## Frick (Oct 24, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> I've decided to set aside both puzzle games, despite being fun, because of *Elex*, a game which i waited on for about a year and a half. I bought on GOG, and so far I am loving it!! I can see myself spending Skyrim time in this one! Those of you who know my hours in Skyrim will understand what I mean.
> 
> I love the mix of post apocalyptic modern world, yet swords and axes and some magic, as well as technology.  It is like mixing Skyrim and Fallout worlds.  The sense of discovery of a new world has been sorely lacking, and is much appreciated.
> 
> Pics:



I thank you because it made me look it up and this os what RPS have to say:

"Magalan – a planet that sounds like the name of an early 80s high street shop that would have rented you a telly – has been ravaged by some evil space goop or other, turning a once Earth-like civilisation into warring bands of Character Classes, addicted to Blue Space Goop and all very cross about something. ELEX is very definitely about _something_.

You play Jack Videogames, a man whose generic nature has caused him to rise to the very middle of obviousness, his peculiarly unruly right eyebrow a threat to the opposing forces on his homeworld. Abandoned by his Angry Goop Colleagues, he’s shot, falls off a cliff, and is then stripped of his armour and weapons. For some reason he decides to get better, and get his revenge, or not, or something – the game really doesn’t sweat the details."

Sound hilarious.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 24, 2017)

obviously written by a jaded person who doesnt know how to enjoy a game if it isn't $59.99 AAA.

pretty decent review here.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 24, 2017)

Playing ICEY.  Think side-scrolling Stanley Parable with combat.  Pretty much what it is.  I like it.


@rtwjunkie if Elex does turn into a Skyrim/Fallout for you, please update.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 24, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> @rtwjunkie if Elex does turn into a Skyrim/Fallout for you, please update


I certainly will.  Still getting a feel for it, since it doesn't push you on any certain quest or.direction.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 24, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> I certainly will.  Still getting a feel for it, since it doesn't push you on any certain quest or.direction.


I like open ended.... I prefer the STALKER model to the Metro model. Does this compare to either?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 24, 2017)

Ahhzz said:


> I like open ended.... I prefer the STALKER model to the Metro model. Does this compare to either?


I think it is more a case of STALKER as far as the questing goes.

On another note, this game is hard. Enemies of animal and human and mutant variety will eff you up bad....low level enemies are not placed just for your low level. It means picking your fights for your pitiful weapons which are all you have the skills to handle.

Best advice? Learn to run away and around potential freaks of nature and scavenge old buildings and houses (beware of mutants tho), and find alot of old tech, because you will need every bit of currency to buy equipment.






Yep! Jetpack!


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 25, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> I think it is more a case of STALKER as far as the questing goes.
> 
> On another note, this game is hard. Enemies of animal and human and mutant variety will eff you up bad....low level enemies are not placed just for your low level. It means picking your fights for your pitiful weapons which are all you have the skills to handle.



Hard in what way? Like do they require tricky tactics or is it just the feeling of being outleveled?

I never heard of the game btw. I guess I'm kind of out of it. I was planning on starting up existing games after this new Windows update came out, but now I want a new hard drive. Time to wait.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 25, 2017)

StrayKAT said:


> Hard in what way? Like do they require tricky tactics or is it just the feeling of being outleveled?


 
Good question! How does an ant feel coming into our house, assuming an ant could think like us?

I'd say out leveled.  After 8 hours and hitting level 6, the enemies don't get any easier.  I still feel like the ant in my house.  Despite slow and steady stat improvements, I'm still not strong enough or dexterous enough or smart enough to use most of the weapons or armor or other items in game.  I still have to be careful, big time....yet still die repeatedly.  Probably it's how things would be for real.  

I like that. I am having fun!


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 25, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> I certainly will. Still getting a feel for it, since it doesn't push you on any certain quest or.direction.





rtwjunkie said:


> Good question! How does an ant feel coming into our house, assuming an ant could think like us?
> 
> I'd say out leveled.  After 8 hours and hitting level 6, the enemies don't get any easier.  I still feel like the ant in my house.  Despite slow and steady stat improvements, I'm still not strong enough or dexterous enough or smart enough to use most of the weapons or armor or other items in game.  I still have to be careful, big time....yet still die repeatedly.  Probably it's how things would be for real.
> 
> I like that. I am having fun!


oh come on
it is piranha game.
work your way to better armor and focuse on lvling one weapon only. dont go where you die from 1-2 hits and you'll be good to go.
also before joining any faction make sure you've finished all prerequirement quests for other factions as they will be locked when you hit "i'll join"


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 25, 2017)

ne6togadno said:


> oh come on
> it is pirania game.
> work your way to better armor and focuse on lvling one weapon only. dont go where you die from 1-2 hits and you'll be good to go.
> also before joining any faction make sure you've finished all prerequirement quests for other factions as they will be locked when you hit "i'll join"


You're correct, it IS a Piranha game.  I already am getting all the pluses I can from different factions before joining one.  That is good advice, btw.   

As to where to go, there is no "easy area" where you won't die from one to two hits.

Also, there is no leveling up a weapon per se. You need improved character stats for improved or better weapons.


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 25, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> As to where to go, there is no "easy area" where you won't die from one to two hits.


i know there is no "easy areas" it is all one area after all but still you dont go full yolo on pack of orcs/shadow beast before you get at least pants and non rusty weapon. 
you stick to scavengers/rusty biters/cant remember their name in risen and bring me this run/run here and there quests till you get lvls and some gear. then you go for hero thingy
it is pattern in all piranha games but still their stories hook you hard enough that you dont bother to care if the game is unfolding the same way as the previous one from same studio.
i love their older games. i will get this one as soon as i can afford it


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 26, 2017)

When I was 10-12 years old I started playing the tabletop Warhammer and later Warhammer 40K (still have the models, Space Marines, Tau, Bretonnia and Lizardmen ). Then in 2000, Total War: Shogun got released and I was hooked.

Back then, having those two experiences, I dreamt of a Total War on the scale of Warhammer, its entire setting, all the races, and being able to actually play that massive grand scale war.

And here we are, today... tears of joy

http://store.steampowered.com/app/617810/Total_War_WARHAMMER_II__Mortal_Empires/

...and its better than I could have possibly dreamt at the time  Massive recommend if you like the Warhammer setting. Game is fantastic.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 26, 2017)

soooo .... ME:A since i got it for reaaaalll cheap i thought "why not the digital collector edition for 9.99$ more"  full collector edition for 14.99$ instead of 70$

(original femshep syndrome .... even in ME:A my main character is a green eyes, freckled redhead ... also i find easier to play in ME:A a female protagoniste rather than male as in ME:1/2/3, first contact related .... maybe?   ) also, "Dat Blasto's shirt" woohoo!

not much glitched .... and that's the only reason i installer 388.0 drivers from nVidia .... otherwise i would still be on initial "win10" driver release ... (most funny crash i ever had also : "your graphic card has been removed physically" something like that, hilarious...) glad i did wait a bit and didn't took it day one ... even if the facial animation would not have bothered me 

37hrs so far in it

Voeld is nice ... i feel almost at home


also the Nomade is awesome.... how i missed the Mako .... how i love that one ...

that paint job remind me something ... (even all covered in snow)

ohhhhhh .... seriously?

(i like that  for fun i did a ME:1/2/3 perfect Tali run ... aka : no romances in ME:1, Tali in ME:2 and managed to get the Geth and Quarian/Tali to survive in ME:3 during the event on Rannoch)
she was my favorite character in ME original (despite the deception about her "unmasked" picture ... how could they do that  that was hilarious how much they were uninspired and took a poor choice to represent her unmasked)

edit: on a serious note .... i find the Pathfinder job way more exciting than what cmdr. Shepard did ... ok saving the whole universe is nice but that's kinda "cliché" although ME original is better in many aspect over Andromeda ... i just love the new "refreshed" ME taste ... ok the plot is not "excellent" but it's far from being "meh" as i've read before.

nonetheless ... it will make me replay the whole trilogy later


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 27, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> edit: on a serious note .... i find the Pathfinder job way more exciting than what cmdr. Shepard did ... ok saving the whole universe is nice but that's kinda "cliché" although ME original is better in many aspect over Andromeda ... i just love the new "refreshed" ME taste ... ok the plot is not "excellent" but it's far from being "meh" as i've read before.
> 
> nonetheless ... it will make me replay the whole trilogy later



I didn't care about that either, but it's not what made ME great anyways. It's probably why I like ME2 the most, because it knew it's strengths the most. Which is just being a Dirty Cop in Space. Not saving the universe, but saving the universe while being an asshole and banging your crew. It's simple and stupid fun.

As for story, I think Casey Hudson put it best: "the funny thing is that people will say 'other than gathering your crew and building your team and getting ready for this mission, there's not much story there.' But that is the story."

edit: Oh and I also liked the Hammerhead (ME2 vehicle) more too. At least the maps had some gameplay involved. I never understood the love for Mako or ME1's exploration. I could make game worlds like that myself. But designing a level takes a little more care. Hammerhead's real problem is it was just an add-on and not very large.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 27, 2017)

I know not many people like Ubisoft atm but no-one playing South park The fractured but whole?? I'm enjoying it atm lol


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 27, 2017)

Beat heroic kil'jaeden in Warcraft :legion last night


----------



## Frick (Oct 27, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> obviously written by a jaded person who doesnt know how to enjoy a game if it isn't $59.99 AAA.
> 
> pretty decent review here.



Or a person who likes good writing.


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 27, 2017)

$#it... Halloween sale has started and I couldn't resist buying at least one game from my wishlist. Got Deus Ex: Mankind Divided, even before I finished half of the games I bought on summer sale. Barely started Witcher 3 few days ago...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 27, 2017)

Frick said:


> Or a person who likes good writing.


Obviously not.  The dialogue options are deep and varied, leading to quite long conversations.  It's actually pretty good.  I smell the snobbery of someone in that article that thinks anything less than a AAA title is not worth playing. You're an Indy guy, you should understand.

Let's also not forget that RPS are the whiners that create mass hysteria about new titles in the last 3 years that are "broken" or "unplayable", causing untold numbers of people with no life to also fill forums and reviews about their supposedly unoptimized and broken titles. Games that I have had no trouble playing from day 1.  I'm not doing anything special...just playing the games.  That's why I call bullshit on most of those people. I even called out RPS in one of my reviews (Dishonored 2), meant to expose their idiocy.

As to the game itself, I will liken it to Wasteland 2/ Fallout NV ( without the humor) for the feel of the atmosphere.  Despite the use by all factions of swords and axes, and the Berserkers using magic, bows and swords, technology is in use by every faction.

More screenshots this weekend.


----------



## Ebo (Oct 27, 2017)

I just started to play AC Origins today after it was released. I havent played more than ½ hour but so far it seems okay.


----------



## erixx (Oct 27, 2017)

Wolfenstein II New Collosus


----------



## yogurt_21 (Oct 27, 2017)

silentbogo said:


> $#it... Halloween sale has started and I couldn't resist buying at least one game from my wishlist. Got Deus Ex: Mankind Divided, even before I finished half of the games I bought on summer sale. Barely started Witcher 3 few days ago...


trying to resist myself, still have a few games yet to play that were recent purchases mad max being one of them. Hopefully my resolve will hold


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 27, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> Obviously not.  The dialogue options are deep and varied, leading to quite long conversations.  It's actually pretty good.  I smell the snobbery of someone in that article that thinks anything less than a AAA title is not worth playing. You're an Indy guy, you should understand.
> 
> Let's also not forget that RPS are the whiners that create mass hysteria about new titles in the last 3 years that are "broken" or "unplayable", causing untold numbers of people with no life to also fill forums and reviews about their supposedly unoptimized and broken titles. Games that I have had no trouble playing from day 1.  I'm not doing anything special...just playing the games.  That's why I call bullshit on most of those people. I even called out RPS in one of my reviews (Dishonored 2), meant to expose their idiocy.
> 
> ...



Well, technically, real life beserkers were seen as "magical" once too (drug induced, more like).

The dialogue sounds cool. Bethesda is easily topped on that. As much as I like them, they suck at it.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 27, 2017)

StrayKAT said:


> Well, technically, real life beserkers were seen as "magical" once too (drug induced, more like).
> 
> The dialogue sounds cool. Bethesda is easily topped on that. As much as I like them, they suck at it.


True that, Bethesda dialogues are not really very good. It takes a highly modded npc like Inigo, who has so much dialogue recorded that he almost has a personality, to show Bethesda what they could have done on any of their games.  

IMHO, Piranha Bytes did pretty good with a much smaller budget for having dialogue:  and I don't hear the same damned voice actor every 3 people.


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 27, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> True that, Bethesda dialogues are not really very good. It takes a highly modded npc like Inigo, who has so much dialogue recorded that he almost has a personality, to show Bethesda what they could have done on any of their games.
> 
> IMHO, Piranha Bytes did pretty good with a much smaller budget for having dialogue:  and I don't hear the same damned voice actor every 3 people.



I liked Serana at least.. that was a better effort, but it still wasn't very interactive. Although all of your dialogue with her does create an invisible tally at the end of the story. But that needs mods to be really good.

I'll keep this game in mind. Strapped for cash atm. I'm probably gonna miss out on these new Halloween sales too :\


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 27, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> It takes a highly modded npc like Inigo, who has so much dialogue recorded that he almost has a personality.



for me :

Onean/Neisa (a bit too much sometime but the work on the voiceover is tremendous ... and cute at the same time .... which is why it is too much  )








the new version for Onean is ... er...


Recorder (a little out of topic but hyper funny ) the intro is hilarious and the voicing is a bit more adapted to the lore, also check at 2m29 s









in addition of Inigo


----------



## HammerON (Oct 27, 2017)

erixx said:


> Wolfenstein II New Collosus


How are you liking it (or not)?


----------



## erixx (Oct 27, 2017)

Hi!
Well the story, mechanics and ...visuals are just more of the same. I like (loved) the past European setting, not sure about America with it's dull cardbox cities.
I won't spoil some of the story arguments, but that is a strong point, it is quite crazy, in a Tarantino way.
Let me play some more before posting more.

btw I got it with a nice discount on GMG, because prices are insane.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 28, 2017)

erixx said:


> Hi!
> Well the story, mechanics and ...visuals are just more of the same. I like (loved) the past European setting, not sure about America with it's dull cardbox cities.
> I won't spoil some of the story arguments, but that is a strong point, it is quite crazy, in a Tarantino way.
> Let me play some more before posting more.
> ...


I've been to Roswell several times. It's just a fairly small high desert town, architecture is distinctly Spanish influenced, as well as Southwestern.  And not sure I've ever heard New Orleans of all American cities referred to as cardbox.  New York, I can believe, though.  

I look forward to getting into the game to see what Bethesda did to these cities. Those are the only locations that have been released to people that haven't played yet.  I look forward to the excitement in here, although I will have to wait.  Thanks for the update and rundown of the game!


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 28, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> I've been to Roswell several times. It's just a fairly small high desert town, architecture is distinctly Spanish influenced, as well as Southwestern.  And not sure I've ever heard New Orleans of all American cities referred to as cardbox.  New York, I can believe, though.
> 
> I look forward to getting into the game to see what Bethesda did to these cities. Those are the only locations that have been released to people that haven't played yet.  I look forward to the excitement in here, although I will have to wait.  Thanks for the update and rundown of the game!



A lot of cities have old world sensibilities at their core (often downtown areas), but they do often get corrupted by modern urban "sameness". New Orleans is probably an exception.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 28, 2017)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Beat heroic kil'jaeden in Warcraft :legion last night



SOAK!


----------



## Cvrk (Oct 28, 2017)

I'm playing a game with William J. Blazkowicz, a woman who breastfeeds her baby while smoking a cigar, fat girls in leather jackets  lot's of nazis  ....everything about and only if you are born in the USA, nothing for the rest of the world.

























The game's performance is to perfection. You will see fps drop for a second, but the transition from max fps to whatever else, is perfect. You never notice anything. Most of the times it's stuck at 75.
Only seen such incredible smoothness in Doom. I guess Vulkan will do this to a game.  But in this case,it's even way better.

There are a few drawbacks. You can't play the game, because the game is unplayable. If you get around this hiccup you should be just fine.
Unlike Wolfenstein Old Blood witch had major improvement in the lighting section....this is same 100% just like New Order. A spec of light in the middle ,the rest all shadows and darkness. The sun never shines., everything is grey/black. You will see the enemy when they open fire....to late. You are dead. Also you can adjust the brightness levels  . This helps, and makes everything around you look even more grey.
Depending when the game feels like it, after you die before pressing the E button to re-spawn, the game gets stuck. Closing from task manager is the only solution. Also before almost every major cutscene same freezes.
My last boss fight,was weird to  ...after don't know how many times i got killed, finally at the end i get 2 bosses spawned .... don't worry it was a bug. If you get close to the window the helicopter comes the bosses disappear and you can jump in for the ending of the level.
The dialog is horrible.But we are not here for this....i just need a gun to shoot stuff. I'm used to Mass Effect Andromeda level of writing   ... part that bothers me the most, yet another game where you are 100% american blood and it's all about the usa.

Really wanted a continue to Old Blood...as i remember you are on the little boat escaping the city in flames full of nazi zombies heading to castel Wolfenstein. Maybe this will come next year.
The secret to this one is , never stay in one place more than 3 seconds, never die so you won't have to reload the save and turn the brightness up. And you are good to go for another shooter with an angry soldier, and not to many guns that kinda all look the same.


----------



## EzioAs (Oct 28, 2017)

So...this is what I've been playing today.






GG...


----------



## Cvrk (Oct 29, 2017)

Giving Wolfenstein a break up until they add more updates i find myself looking at some very interesting and peculiar things: 
- a map of a some kind of lab





- Windows 95'





- Charlie from Lost 





- Not one, but two versions of Petyr Baelish





yes it's actually him 





- and a copy of Alan Awake , because why not this is a Microsoft game





Kid you not, the second best game in 2017 (Mass Effect Andromeda Nr.1), since the year for me already coming to a close ,with no other releases in sight. 

If i was 10 years younger playing this would leave me very impressed . Needless to say , still em. Never touched it , considering it to be a boring incredibly comercial over the top product-pusher Microsoft creation. Boy.... was i very wrong. Not abut the product-pusher, at every step there is a phone,windows os etc belonging to the same company ...wrong i was about the greatness of this game. 

Story told very very well, good written dialog, cutscenes in real film with real actors 10 minutes long each chapter. Not to hard fighting, good cover system, power-ups , skill tree , plenty of time to relax yourself from the shooting, lots of great eye candy moments . Overall a great game full packed with action , and pretty girls without over exposed cleavages





You don't have time to get bored . For me a complete under the radar game. 
*Quantum Break* is an extremely well polished  , bug free, smooth experience. 10 hours in, and i don't have many more screens to show you guys. But i hope you get the idea. 
Yeap the game for me,is indeed this good


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 29, 2017)

Yup, I enjoyed the hell out of Quantum Break.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 29, 2017)

Cvrk said:


> Giving Wolfenstein a break up until they add more updates i find myself looking at some very interesting and peculiar things:
> - a map of a some kind of lab
> 
> 
> ...


I have to agree with you big time! I have about 12 hours in it, got sidetracked, but it is on the top of my get back to list. It has good story, great writing, excellent dialogue (live action and voice acting), as well as a great science fiction setting.  Very fun!!!


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 29, 2017)

I got this collectrs edition one for (what would be equivalent of) ~$25. Like you said, the game is polished, one of the best looking games to date, plus the time control in a fps game done very well.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 29, 2017)

cucker tarlson said:


> I got this collectrs edition one for (what would be equivalent of) ~$25. Like you said, the game is polished, one of the best looking games to date, plus the time control in a fps game done very well.


I did too! It was a huge steal on Amazon, because the standard game was selling for way more on Steam!


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 29, 2017)

Man, been wanting Quantum Break since it's release. I got a discount at Amazon, so I pulled the trigger. 

Naturally, the collector's edition was cheaper than the standard edition on steam.


----------



## Frick (Oct 30, 2017)

Got the system back up, now that an i3 4130 replaced the G3220, trying some machine empires in Stellaris. Much better performance.


----------



## ShurikN (Oct 30, 2017)

Focusing currently on 2 singleplayer games:

Black Mesa.
Love the fact that I can recognize all the cult locations and that the game is really fast paced now. But the AI is simply horrible. Original Half-Life had an amazing AI. This however isn't even on HL2 level which in it's own is mediocre, and it's using the same engine.

Singularity.
The concept is nice, the shooting is standard, the action and horror are fine, but damn I haven't played an UE3 game in a looong time and now I remember what I hated i all of them. THEY ALL LOOK THE SAME! All are dark, gray and brown and the textures are simply awful. Having fun with it atm but cannot get over the fact how much I hate UE games. And the sad part is UE4, aside from better textures and tech in it, still looks bland af.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 2, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> Man, been wanting Quantum Break since it's release. I got a discount at Amazon, so I pulled the trigger.
> 
> Naturally, the collector's edition was cheaper than the standard edition on steam.




Jesus, it's "out for delivery" today.........Well, it's pushing upwards of 8:00 and the damn UPS still hasn't shown up! Man, by the time it gets here I'll be ready for bed. 

This old man is lucky to stay up until 9 most weeknights. LOL

EDIT: About 2 minutes after posting this, they finally showed up. 
Hell, I should have posted a couple of hours ago.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 2, 2017)

Underrated and unappreciated game, though it runs like crap (40 fps on GTX 1080 1440p) it's worth the visuals. I also learned that if removing that horrible upscaling gives you lower fps than it should, turn it on and then turn it off again, should run 10% faster than before. It'd be pretty hard on the R9290 at 1440p though. May wanna use that upscaling to get 30 fps in more damanding areas.

On another note, Andromeda really continues to impress me.I didn't care much for ansel in the Witcher, but this is what it was made for.































some moar 

















Playing andromeda got me thinking about the good old days of PC gaming. Certainly,there were games we'll always all look back at and say "first time I played that was amazing" but now playing mass effect on a 1440p 144hz monitor with variable refresh rate and being able to freeze it any time and look around the scene just tapping the ansel keys makes me think we've had a really good spell of progression copmared to how the games were played 10 or 7 years ago.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 3, 2017)

https://ibb.co/cOFLdG
https://ibb.co/g2EDyG
https://ibb.co/n2MAdG
https://ibb.co/kyRyXb
https://ibb.co/fDLxQw
https://ibb.co/cSfQCb
https://ibb.co/fZ6nQw
https://ibb.co/koQWkw
https://ibb.co/m5NiyG
https://ibb.co/cixoXb
https://ibb.co/eLtTXb
https://ibb.co/n5xiyG

this game + ansel = unbelievable


----------



## NTM2003 (Nov 3, 2017)

Want to play the new cod, people on steam are the worst when it comes to game reviews calling people poor and slow pc with a high end 1080 really ? Sorrry I had to say something about it. Let me know if the new cod is wroth getting.


----------



## ShurikN (Nov 3, 2017)

NTM2003 said:


> Want to play the new cod, people on steam are the worst when it comes to game reviews calling people poor and slow pc with a high end 1080 really ? Sorrry I had to say something about it. Let me know if the new cod is wroth getting.


I played the beta and it was boring as hell, even in matches when I was owning. If you played one modern CoD, you played em all. Also it ran like a charm on my laptop in 1080p (see system specs)


----------



## NTM2003 (Nov 3, 2017)

Yea I don’t trust theses idiots on steam reviews there mostly spoiled kids but I may give it a try I don’t think it will go on sale this year for the steam holiday sales


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Nov 3, 2017)

Steam reviews are skewed anyways... =w= Currently pre-loading Need For Speed Payback. Will post some screenie of early gameplay while waiting for the drop at 10th November.


----------



## NTM2003 (Nov 3, 2017)

I also want to check out the new assassins creed game, I love Egypt history. Is this game any good can you explore the open world before doing missions and leveling up?


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Nov 3, 2017)

@NTM2003 haven't get the game yet, so I'm not sure about it.


----------



## NTM2003 (Nov 3, 2017)

Yea I can’t wait to play it wonder if it will go on sale at steam for the holidays


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Nov 3, 2017)

don't think new games have promo yet... unless u get them from those key selling sites like G2A or Kinguin, which I don't recommend if u were to get a new game. Also, I would use uPlay instead of Steam if I'm playing Ubisoft games, but it depends on preferences.


----------



## NTM2003 (Nov 3, 2017)

Yea I’m going to hold off till I get my new internet service next month 100mbs and I think the new assassins creed game is 100gbs so that will definitely help over 2.5mbs I got now


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Nov 3, 2017)

after some quick check, AC Origins is ~50GB, which is considered modest for today's game. 2.5MB/s net speed should be enough for it...


----------



## NTM2003 (Nov 3, 2017)

Haha yea it took me 2 days to download shadow of war with the 4K pack of steam but worth the wait it’s a good game so far


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Nov 3, 2017)

downloading & waiting for it is worth the wait, after all xDD


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 4, 2017)

Okay, after 61 hours in ELEX (and still not finished...maybe somewhere between 1/2 and 2/3) I am thoroughly satisfied!  What a lot of gametime for a game that is not a AAA-priced game.  @FordGT90Concept the answer to your question is my initial impression of it being a mix of Skyrim and Fallout is off.  Yes, there are two groups that can do magic powers of a sort, but it is because of Elex and mana (a by-product of Elex), so it's really like some psionic powers.  No group uses powers much.  This game is truly a Fallout, Wasteland type game, and much more fun than any Gothic or Risen games.  There is a lot of attention to detail.  Also the Piranha Bytes quirkiness, but nothing game breaking.

People use old technology, but have also gone on to swords and bows (which would be even older). They live in old ruins, or use the pieces to build new structures.  There are even old castles, most crumbling into ruin.  They were originally built by the early survivors who really knocked into a non-technological age overnight.

You might think you are forced into a faction, but if you are patient and don't join one while still playing, doing some things for each one, eventually a new option for membership opens up.

More Screenshots:


----------



## Thefumigator (Nov 4, 2017)

I'm playing Anno 2070 and I mostly enjoy it, I'm still newbie (and there are several things I don't still get). I always liked this kind of games.
Its quite cheap on steam. I can recommend it if you need a breeze of fresh air, and stop shooting at people on those extravagant FPS found today on most gaming computers.....


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Nov 5, 2017)

secured my order of Need For Speed Payback =D pre-loaded the game & will wait for any additional files that needs to be downloaded.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 5, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> Okay, after 61 hours in ELEX (and still not finished...maybe somewhere between 1/2 and 2/3) I am thoroughly satisfied!  What a lot of gametime for a game that is not a AAA-priced game.  @FordGT90Concept the answer to your question is my initial impression of it being a mix of Skyrim and Fallout is off.  Yes, there are two groups that can do magic powers of a sort, but it is because of Elex and mana (a by-product of Elex), so it's really like some psionic powers.  No group uses powers much.  This game is truly a Fallout, Wasteland type game, and much more fun than any Gothic or Risen games.  There is a lot of attention to detail.  Also the Piranha Bytes quirkiness, but nothing game breaking.
> 
> People use old technology, but have also gone on to swords and bows which would be even older). They live in old ruins, or use the pieces to build new structures.  There are even old castles, most crumbling into ruin.  They were originally built by the early survivors who really knocked into a non-technological age overnight.
> 
> ...


okay ....  will definitely buy it... tho in hard copy ... even tho still STEAM activated .... i want the box too 

and my local store has it for a tad cheaper than on STEAM (39.90chf instead of 48chf .... what's the point .... if you DL it you don't have a physical copy ... sooooo why it's more expensive  )





the one that actually cost a little above the STEAM version is the collector ed. ( found some as low as 59.90) but they need to order it  still i am interested in it, by your feedback @rtwjunkie


----------



## Prima.Vera (Nov 5, 2017)

Wolfenstein: The New Colossus.

Not sure why this game is so underrated, since is by far one of the best games of 2017, both story and gameplay wise. I mean, literally, I cannot find any flaw to this game. Maybe just the excessive gore sometimes...?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 5, 2017)

ANyone got the new CoD wanna give us the low down?

Reviews on steam seem to be pretty mixed


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm having a blast with Andromeda, the combat system is really much more dynamic than I imagined and I like that very much. Not to mention the vast exploration side of the game with all type of funny talking colorful monsters 

Anyway, I'm thinking of getting some other game to get a break from andromeda from time to time. I've got doom still unpacked but I don't think I wanna play an fps now. Something less combative but equally good looking would make a nice adddition to my game library. Suggestions ?

What's RoTR like ? Is it more story driven or combative ?

This is what I've played for the last three years since I  built myself a gaming PC


Spoiler: list


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 5, 2017)

Prima.Vera said:


> Wolfenstein: The New Colossus.
> 
> Not sure why this game is so underrated, since is by far one of the best games of 2017, both story and gameplay wise. I mean, literally, I cannot find any flaw to this game. Maybe just the excessive gore sometimes...?


The ad campaign they're running for the game is thinly veiled attacks on Trump.  There's also a lot of politically correct bullshit in there.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 5, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The ad campaign they're running for the game is thinly veiled attacks on Trump.  There's also a lot of politically correct bullshit in there.


lol did he rage tweet about it ?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 5, 2017)

I don't know but the media threw a flag on it and Bethesda was all "we're not changing it" (paraphrasing).  I'm seriously considering boycotting the game--not because I care about Trump at all but, because I am vehemently against politicizing games.  I wouldn't be surprised at all if sales are low because of their decision to do exactly that.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 6, 2017)

Completed South park the fractured but whole in the weekend and now playing the new COD lol..first impression on campaign. The battle of Normandy was pretty fun and multiplayer is alright aswell.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 6, 2017)

DOOM


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 6, 2017)

I dropped BDO for the time being, yes even in the middle of the halloween event.  I really just hadn't been enjoying it that much, I haven't been able to snipe a value pack off the market, and we had an issue in the guild I belonged to, wherein the guild leader ignored the problem, and blamed the victim for losing their temper. With all that, I just told one of the active officers I was leaving, /GQuit, and logged out. Haven't logged back in for over 2 weeks. 

Been playing Dying Light, and just got in the newly added "The Following" this last week. It's a HUGE ass map, compared to the original. I had gotten used to just trotting to the next closest point I wanted to explore/invade/attack/quest, and you just can't do that in The Following; you _have_ to jump in the dune buggy and drive around, which attracts attention, and is one more thing to keep track of. If I die, I can't just spawn at the nearest point, and either continue my quest, or ignore it for the nearest shiny on the map. Everything is so spread out, I need the buggy, and not all respawn points let you respawn the buggy as well . So, it's more running around, avoiding and running. 

On that note, the following mobs are _much_ harder to kill than the ones in the base game. The "uber" mobs are about the same, I notice I can kill them with pretty much the expected effort, and the speedy "runners" (zombicide reference) die with one solid shot like they should, but the regular shambling bumpkins take 4, 5 or 6 or more whacks to kill! They drag themselves after me with no arms, and one leg! And this is on Normal mode! And they swarm a lot more, so I have to take a lot more care when moving around.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 6, 2017)

Ahhzz said:


> I dropped BDO for the time being, yes even in the middle of the halloween event.  I really just hadn't been enjoying it that much, I haven't been able to snipe a value pack off the market, and we had an issue in the guild I belonged to, wherein the guild leader ignored the problem, and blamed the victim for losing their temper. With all that, I just told one of the active officers I was leaving, /GQuit, and logged out. Haven't logged back in for over 2 weeks.
> 
> Been playing Dying Light, and just got in the newly added "The Following" this last week. It's a HUGE ass map, compared to the original. I had gotten used to just trotting to the next closest point I wanted to explore/invade/attack/quest, and you just can't do that in The Following; you _have_ to jump in the dune buggy and drive around, which attracts attention, and is one more thing to keep track of. If I die, I can't just spawn at the nearest point, and either continue my quest, or ignore it for the nearest shiny on the map. Everything is so spread out, I need the buggy, and not all respawn points let you respawn the buggy as well . So, it's more running around, avoiding and running.
> 
> On that note, the following mobs are _much_ harder to kill than the ones in the base game. The "uber" mobs are about the same, I notice I can kill them with pretty much the expected effort, and the speedy "runners" (zombicide reference) die with one solid shot like they should, but the regular shambling bumpkins take 4, 5 or 6 or more whacks to kill! They drag themselves after me with no arms, and one leg! And this is on Normal mode! And they swarm a lot more, so I have to take a lot more care when moving around.


I'm glad you're having fun!  So much was done right in this game, it lies firmly in my top 10.  The buggy is awesome for just driving in circles and back and forth in the fields (get it upgraded stronger) and killing zombies for 10 minutes at a time! 

Also, most of the little outposts have groups of zombies nearby. I love to taunt them, leaping down on a nearby van or whatever, jump down, cut off some heads, and scoot back to safety. Then repeat.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 6, 2017)

back at Kritika .... i noticed they released the Psion (which is in fact the "Eclair") class .... that was my favorite on Korean server 

leveling event until the 13 december .... you can choose between 45/55/65 lvl goal (i obviously took 65)

angry, punchy, stylish, Psychic blade and gunnery ... technically above the Gunmage (more fun to play, like a mix between Gunmage and Catspaw)

angry? check....


punchy? check...
 

stylish? double check!
 

even got a full, albeit missmatched, outfit for it without paying a dime (only showing the hairs tho, 1st picture of the two, the rest is too much of a miss match to be shown  )

just like all other classes in Kritika, the Psion(Eclair) is a thermonuclear firework









nonetheless it's the only classe that does not have an advanced classe (each other base classes have 3 choice as advanced classes which are very different from each other and from the base classe ) tho it's not really an issue as it is


----------



## Cvrk (Nov 7, 2017)

Kritika Online.... of course it's made by Enamse,the ones who brought us the Elin class and many more ways to beat your dick while you are leveling to any of the female classes in Tera Online.









Love this guys commentary 8:52 staff between her boobs ?! .... minute 14:23

Back to the real story:: what have you recently been playing , you ask me ?
I will tell you what exactly you should NEVER play instead. FREAKING Diablo mother f-ing 3!!! The biggest peace of garbage video game ever made ,that cost me 1-,83 euros this weekend. And the reason i will never buy a Blizzard game ever again!
Usually i always show print-screens, there is nothing to show....you know the game it runs flawlessly ...who cares! What you do care is that the game is a complete mess. I started playing with a friend at normal difficulty, to realize the mobs die by themselves without us touching them   ...so we went all the way up to Expert mode. Guess what, it's the exact same thing! Barbarian class is 10000% broken, it has this skill that reflects damage. legit mobs die around you without you targeting them. The rest of the classes are the same, except you need to use a skill to kill 20 mobs  at the same time.

Boss fights are zero! You feel nothing. They are over in a few seconds. This is a garbage game, i have spent so so much on it! Some other company deserved my 11 euros more than this garbage billionaire rich bastards!


Other than this.... i relaxed myself since i got this item:





For so many years, i always wanted to have one of these . Finally here. Totally worth it! So i played Marvel Vs Capcom Infinite
Hard to get good screens ,most of the times you are focused on fighting


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 7, 2017)

Cvrk said:


> Kritika Online.... of course it's made by Enamse,the ones who brought us the Elin class and many more ways to beat your dick while you are leveling to any of the female classes in Tera Online.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



for me it's more the gameplay and the music ... it's pretty fun even in solo insane (until Starhenge ... at that level : party mandatory  )
i also played Tera but more for the control setup and gameplay (just like blade and soul) 

not everybody is focused on the look of the avatar they have  also i prefer the Psion because it's not over-exaggerated like the Reaper/Valkyrie/Vamp ok the skirt is a bit short on the default outfit ... i can easily see why kids would be excited over a pixel panty shot  

thanks to you now i can avoid a double posting 

@rtwjunkie, next in line  i was right to want the box .... pretty one 

  

6 DVD oh bloody hell ... do i install it "old school" or do i DL it via steam, also notice the box is not the same as the standalone one i've shown previously  but the same "capbox" as the collector edition .... i wonder why 

oh .... wait ... iirc the game is on 4 DVD .... soooo 2 of the 6 i have should be the "OST" and "Art of Elex"?
whaaaaaat! mini collector edition?   nope ... disc are labeled "game disc" 1 to 6 .... uh?


----------



## Vario (Nov 7, 2017)

This fish game on my new Concept2 .


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 7, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> for me it's more the gameplay and the music ... it's pretty fun even in solo insane (until Starhenge ... at that level : party mandatory  )
> i also played Tera but more for the control setup and gameplay (just like blade and soul)
> 
> not everybody is focused on the look of the avatar they have  also i prefer the Psion because it's not over-exaggerated like the Reaper/Valkyrie/Vamp ok the skirt is a bit short on the default outfit ... i can easily see why kids would be excited over a pixel panty shot
> ...



oh very nice boxed game!! I had bought mine on GOG, but if I knew it was available boxed....i might have gone that way.!

72 hours in btw, still exploring, and not finished main quest. Keep finding side quests and new exploration.

some exploration areas simply cannot be done until you are strong enough to take on people or creatures there.  Usually is a nice reward, tho!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 8, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> oh very nice boxed game!! I had bought mine on GOG, but if I knew it was available boxed....i might have gone that way.!
> 
> 72 hours in btw, still exploring, and not finished main quest. Keep finding side quests and new exploration.
> 
> some exploration areas simply cannot be done until you are strong enough to take on people or creatures there.  Usually is a nice reward, tho!


okay did some first step in it, the graphics are beautiful the story settings are nice.

two grip (three if counting the voice acting but i can get over it):
1. it's a RPG but no main character customization (not a big issue .... he kinda look like me .... same haircut/head but slightly buffed up body  good .... now i know what to expect if i go more to the fitness club at my job  )
2. playing on high-ultra on my rig seems to yield 34 min to 54 max UH????? on 1080p ....

noticed on Reddit:
"Kalarrian 1 point 18 days ago

I'm running on a 1070, 16GB RAM, i7-6700k @1440p on maximum details. Usually have around 70 fps, range is from 60 to 80."

something is not right .... i plan to get a 1440p screen later (mid december) luckily only a 60hz (a 1070 is not tailored for 144hz )  but if i only get around half the fps that user has and the only difference is a 6700K instead of a 6600K (well i could have taken a 6700K when i got my Skylake rig ... if i had 250chf more  ), which is aberrant, since Elex only use 1 core up to 100% and then use the other if the 1st one is pushed to the max, and it's GPU bound ....  there is strictly no reason that my 1070 would not get in the result range of any other 1070 or 980Ti in reviews with similar CPU 

driver update  the reviews were older than the 388.00 i'm using mmhhh 388.13 worth testing, oh well 34-54 fps is still playable but i fear for the 1440p upgrade then 

control wise, i find the Xbox one pad agreeable as usual 


scenery and textures are great nonetheless
  

damn, i'm ugly ... yep a lookalike, except i have less scares ... and a little more rounded cheeks (what did you expect? i do not live in a post apocalyptic world .... not for now...  )


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 8, 2017)

@GreiverBlade I almost maxed out, except shadows which I put at just High. I have 55-60 fps. Something is not right on yours.  This game does not tax my system at all.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 8, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> @GreiverBlade I almost maxed out, except shadows which I put at just High. I have 55-60 fps. Something is not right on yours.  This game does not tax my system at all.


i will check my system and settings later  lvling event on Kritika take me .... 45 2/3rd on 65


----------



## FireFox (Nov 8, 2017)

Now playing Hitman.


----------



## Cvrk (Nov 8, 2017)

Vario said:


> This fish game on my new Concept2 .
> View attachment 93818


Screw i7's and gtx 1080ti's !! That's how you do it.... it's not even gaming on a budget. It , just pure gaming!


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 8, 2017)

Uninstalled free copy of Watch_Dogs after 20 minutes. The controls feel stupid,the game has pretty bad stutter at times and frankly it looks dated. Only made me wonder how much they improved in WD2 cause I played 90 hrs of it and enjoyed every minute.

Knoxx29 I remember that Hitman level (first 3 screens), took me ages to complete it.

Here's some more spectacular ansel shots in andromeda. what a game.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 8, 2017)

cucker tarlson said:


> Knoxx29 I remember that Hitman level (first 3 screens), took me ages to complete it.



Really?

It tooks me a few minutes to complete it


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 8, 2017)

It was pretty hard for me.


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 9, 2017)

also playing a little Pixel Dungeon. Good for passing small chunks of time away with my phone


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 12, 2017)

Completed *ELEX*!        110 hours and did everything as well as completing main quest.  I recommend HIGHLY!!  Storyline is wide open for a followup...in about 5 years for these guys, lol.
A few more screenshots for you all.


----------



## Caelestis (Nov 13, 2017)

I'm still playing Witcher 3 and did this weekend the Bank Quest in Blood & Wine (Permit A38). One of the greatest Easter Eggs I have seen in a game. Rarely laughed so hard.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Nov 13, 2017)

playing Mad Max and getting addicted. Never enough scrap tho, get a big haul, conquer a region; gone in a few clicks on the upgrade menu. Find myself driving forever just to get more. Just one more upgrade man I swear. I can quit anytime I want. 

every game should ditch money in favor of scrap. Scrap is awesome.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 15, 2017)

Finished andromeda, great game, but the main story is just several 30-ish minutes missions long. If it was longer I'd give it 9/10, but instead it promised a lot with a few great missions and underdelivered. 8/10 IMO.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Nov 15, 2017)

Finished upgrading this Mustang GT to max stats in Need For Speed Payback, specifically to defeat The One Percent Club (Tier 3) Street Crew. Easy win, big cash & rep~~ ^w^


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 16, 2017)

the wait was worth it .... 
 

oh, i had something to smooth the wait ... 
 

also, fun a bit like MXM tutorial being nice and lots of free loot chest to start with, with little effort needed (Battlerite, just in case)


edit, finished my lvl65 Psion event (ok two days ago tho  )

even if mostly temporary reward, who funnily enough end on my anniversary: 12.12, there was also 2k Kreds in the mix.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 17, 2017)

no more edit, oh well...

Starcraft II Wings of liberty ... good job Blizz that move will even make me consider the 39.99€ campaign collection ... don't really know what did hold me back 7yrs ago to get the game, bad move for some ... i would have gotten HOTS for free instead, if i did get it at launch  

the music is awesome (for goodness sake ... "Sweet home Alabama" "free bird" starcraft version ... as a fan of Lynyrd Skynyrd .... i can only approve  )

also nostalgic strike ...
 
that load screen made me shed a tear ... 

overkill? nothing is...
 

and the in between mission is grandiose ... character design is excellent (even for a 7y.o game) if it was a game "a la" mass effect style .... i would be totally sold, but thanks to it i got re united with my RTS love ... damn i need to re install all my Dawn of War (classic/Winter assault/Dark crusade/Soulstorm) and maybe get a look at DOW II and III (ok maybe not the third ... )


----------



## Frick (Nov 18, 2017)

So uh Titan Quest got a new expansion a bit ago: Ragnarök. Norse themed. I still haven't gotten through the first expansion.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/741350/Titan_Quest_Ragnark/


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 21, 2017)

Started playing Bloodborne again on PS4  with my NG+ save as i want play the DLC(The old hunter) and i have to say the frame pacing is so good *sarcasm* that its very noticeable against the giant bosses. Rage quit for the 4th time against the 3rd boss as i did 3 times in my first playthrough before i finally beat it.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 21, 2017)

I completed Wolfenstein 2: TNC.  Lots of destruction and gore still. Loved the humor still present. Good fun!


----------



## EntropyZ (Nov 21, 2017)

I uhhhh...

I installed Deus Ex again guys... and put GMDX on it (Best. Mod. Ever).

Is it normal to do this every year? I'm still finding new secrets and ways to play. Amazing to finally be able to play it at 1080p, monitor upgrade is totally justified now.

I can't wait to go back to Skyrim and Fallout 4 though. I failed no-nut November and finally decided to get a new graphics card after waiting for years after the previous time I got burned by getting a GPU right around the corner on the release of new ones that were unannounced.

I'm going to stay positive for once. Even if net neutrality is going to hell, prices are spiking and my livelihood is being under attack.



Spoiler


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 22, 2017)

EntropyZ said:


> I uhhhh...
> 
> I installed Deus Ex again guys... and put GMDX on it (Best. Mod. Ever).
> 
> ...


I've never installed a mod for DX, may have to give it a reinstall and go again  

Jumped back into POE for the first time in well over a year, and playing it actively more than I have in a lot longer than that! I'm a level 60 ranger, and outclassed badly. I left it before they completely eliminated the re-runs of the Acts, and when I came back, I breezed thru Acts 4 and 5 _rapidly_. But then I hit Act 6. and I lost 6 bars of XP in a big-ass hurry. Trying to sort out my gear grinding in the lower areas of this act, and don't really care how much I die. Once I get more solidly survivable, I'll see if I can level once or twice.


----------



## Kanan (Nov 23, 2017)

After Blizzard changed Starcraft II to a F2P model they offered original owners of Starcraft II the first addon Heart of the Swarm for free. I started playing that and enjoyed it a lot and then decided to buy "Legacy of the Void" for 15 bucks to enjoy it further. Same nice experience as the original game, hollywood like movie entertainment in between and nice gameplay.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 23, 2017)

Just bought World of Final Fantasy for PC. Been a fan of the series for over 18 years and this just got released on PC, so I had to get this.

First impressions are good, gotta keep playing.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Nov 23, 2017)

Played COD World War 2. Best. WW2. Game. Ever. Now waiting for NFS Payback's first update patch to be downloaded. Still no "new" cars added, but hopefully the next update will include some missing cars.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 23, 2017)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> Played COD World War 2. Best. WW2. Game. Ever. Now waiting for NFS Payback's first update patch to be downloaded. Still no "new" cars added, but hopefully the next update will include some missing cars.


Really ?

Anyway, I'm almost done with Andromeda, will finally play some DOOM at the weekend. Found this while searching how it would run on my system


----------



## Arctucas (Nov 23, 2017)

Divinity OS2.


----------



## Vario (Nov 23, 2017)

I've been playing SuperFlight









$3 game on steam, very fun
http://store.steampowered.com/app/732430/Superflight/


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 23, 2017)

oh well i couldn't let BDO without at last one char awakened on 8 ... 

first choice is always the best choice .... my first char was a Maehwa 

 
(well with my actual forum avatar ... the choice was obvious ...)

the landscape is not bad .... but it seems they did put the awakening quest on "easy mode" iirc prior to my break, it was not the same quest  
  

oh well still satisfied even if not top gear or high gear score for the level ... i am more a casual than a hardcore


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 23, 2017)

im on 18 hours of *Downward*.  It is just the most amazing parkour game. It is sometimes challenging, sometimes rage-quit frustrating, but a small break fixes it and back in the game in 5 minutes, it is that addictive. Love it!!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 24, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> im on 18 hours of *Downward*.  It is just the most amazing parkour game. It is sometimes challenging, sometimes rage-quit frustrating, but a small break fixes it and back in the game in 5 minutes, it is that addictive. Love it!!


http://store.steampowered.com/app/506900/Downward/ looks good


----------



## Frick (Nov 24, 2017)

New Dwarf Fortress release!

http://www.bay12games.com/dwarves/


----------



## dcf-joe (Nov 24, 2017)

After being on a CS:GO binge, I decided to purchase Deux Ex:  Mankind Divided and its Season Pass for like $9.30 off of steam. Since I already had all of the other games in my library, the bundle deal was actually a couple of dollars cheaper than buying the already discounted DE:MD Deluxe Edition lol.


----------



## Drone (Nov 24, 2017)

Kingdom Hearts HD I.5 ReMIX


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Nov 24, 2017)

Incoming snapshot dump from NFS Payback xDD


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 25, 2017)

So disappointed with wolfenstein new colossus demo. It's 10-15 minutes of gameplay, the rest is cutscenes, 50 minutes total.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 25, 2017)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> Incoming snapshot dump from NFS Payback xDD
> View attachment 94244 View attachment 94245 View attachment 94246 View attachment 94247 View attachment 94248 View attachment 94249 View attachment 94250 View attachment 94251 View attachment 94252



I noticed from angryjoe review the textures took awhile to pop in,does this still happen?


----------



## ShurikN (Nov 25, 2017)

Getting busy with two titles:
1. Rage
Didn't expect much, didn't get much. It's fun to play, but provides nothing spectacular that hasn't been seen for thousands of times before. Also, texture pop ins are horrible. Rifle is extremely underwhelming. Got it for 2 bucks tho.

2. Demon Gaze


 

A first person, turn-based, dungeon crawling JRPG. Having a blast currently, plays nice, looks nice. Characters are somewhat generic, but the maps are big so far and the gameplay is fairly challenging. As far as story goes, the beginning is generic, and I haven't gotten far to get much story progression or explanation, so can't comment that much. 
Also this is the first physical Vita game that I bought since getting the console a year ago. Got it second-hand in Akihabara, in a store that mostly specializes in used stuff (games, consoles...).
Unfortunately the amount of Jap released games that have Eng subs or full voices are rare, and most of those that do I have in digital form. Still, I wanted to have at least one physical copy, and will probably get the sequel once Global Edition launches (standard Jap edition has nothing but japanese)


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Nov 25, 2017)

@kurosagi01 that only happens when you install the game in HDDs. SSHDs also are affected. Solution is to put them in SSDs, which helps caching all the textures a little faster. It's a known issue. Doesn't affect overall gameplay unless u are patient to wait for the high res textures to load. Kinda funny looking while the elements are loading. xD


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 26, 2017)

I'm nearing the end of Prey, played 3 hours of DOOM today, and still got Wolfenstein II waiting in line as soon as I finish those two. What a great time for newly released old school shooters. Plus there's been Shadow Warrior 2 and Metro is coming next year. Who's got time to waste on another CoD when there's classic single player FPSes dropping like crazy these past 12 months.


----------



## GoldenX (Nov 26, 2017)

Overwatch, at 1366x768 50% scaling, thank you Intel...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 27, 2017)

Anyone played AC : Origins? Is it worth it?


----------



## StrayKAT (Nov 27, 2017)

GoldenX said:


> Overwatch, at 1366x768 50% scaling, thank you Intel...



What do you mean? Is that a laptop?


----------



## ShurikN (Nov 27, 2017)

StrayKAT said:


> What do you mean? Is that a laptop?


Most definitely. I played for a couple of months on a laptop with the same res and scaling. It was horrible.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Nov 27, 2017)

finished up mad max have to say love the game but not too enthralled with the story



Spoiler: Spoiler



Like Hope and Glory, why? Here I am enjoying the world and killing and raiding and destroying, and boom women in a cage in a world where you can't afford to feed yourself much less prisoners. Then all of the sudden hope is friggin everywhere. yeah OK the fan got them out of the cage, but how'd they get out of the ship? And if you're supposed to get attached why keep them in the easiest stronghold to assault? Plus game mechanic vs plot line wtf happened to my flare? I've left chum in jeets stronghold and called him from the top of pick eyes territory with that flare, you telling me he wouldn't see? How'd stank gum survive getting blown up with his truck and why would running him over work then? How'd a blown up black on black fire right up and drive? Why couldn't I fire the rest of my thunderpoons at the land crawler? Why'd they blow up the car I spend the whole game building? I mean this was an ending so bad that instantly hit "undo" and are all like "everythings back, enjoy the world" If you were going to have to do that why not just have max kill scrotus, take back the black on black and leave? why this weird chain of events leading max to kill his mechanic yet suddently not need him because the car's friggin immortal? Why not just have Hope and Glory make a run for it, its not like Hope had any trouble getting from place to place. Why not they leave, Chum keeps the opus and max takes off with the Black on black after a ground fight with scrotus (something they never really gave you there were always cut scenes and interuptions). Sigh at least they let you forget all that and you can go back to raiding. Not like I have anything left to buy tho.



overall game still awesome. Though they should look at the road warrior for the best recipe for story. Takes some convincing but he does the right thing and the community makes it even if he's starting from scratch again.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 27, 2017)

destiny 2, im 280 light now tho....here i am doing my best Iron Man impersonation  (also xbox app screenshots are bigger then 2mb so i had to shrink in paint 1st, this is pretty much a test pic to make sure it works)


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 27, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> Anyone played AC : Origins? Is it worth it?


Started last night. Enjoying so far!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 27, 2017)

AlienIsGOD said:


> destiny 2, im 280 light now tho....here i am doing my best Iron Man impersonation  (also xbox app screenshots are bigger then 2mb so i had to shrink in paint 1st, this is pretty much a test pic to make sure it works)
> 
> View attachment 94311


ah? i got mine Saturday .... started to play in the evening (thanks DL rate ... ) got 20 this morning ...




tho i don't screenshot ... i wouldn't risk a ban  (on pc ofc  wait? xbox app? on win 10 since i see A-D for navigation you are not on Xbox right?)Nokia 5 quickpic


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 28, 2017)

The Crew (click for 4K version):


----------



## F-Zero (Nov 28, 2017)

Project Cars 2


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 28, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> Started last night. Enjoying so far!



Ah cool..i'll probably pick it up another date now as i just bought Dragons dogma to give it a 3rd chance lol.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 28, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> Ah cool..i'll probably pick it up another date now as i just bought Dragons dogma to give it a 3rd chance lol.


A 3rd chance? You've tried on other platforms?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 28, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> A 3rd chance? You've tried on other platforms?



Bought the original on PS3,couldn't get into it. I then got the "the dark arisen" version for free from PSN+ and tried again on PS3 and couldn't get into it still lol.

So this is the 3rd time i'll be trying it again on PC.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 28, 2017)

I've played about 10 hours into Assassins's Creed: Origins game, finally getting to Alexandria. The settings are marvelous (huge draw distances), gameplay smooth, and performance really good.  I play almost maxed out and see between 55-60fps most of the time.

It is a huge CPU hog. I average about 80 to 85% CPU usage, and when I check, all 4 cores and 4 HT threads are being heavily used.  PC World ran it at 1440 and had 6 core CPU and also had high CPU usage, so it's not a 1080p thing. 

Anyway, combat is slightly improved, with dual and heavy attacks. Also a feature is a pet hawk, which is basically your eagle vision.  Mounted combat (horse and camel), is very satisfying and powerful.

BTW, the devs team is the same one that did Black Flag. That's a good thing.


----------



## Cvrk (Nov 30, 2017)

Just finished Destiny 2 Free Trial. Did not have time to take any screenshots. The trial is about 30 minutes long. You do get to customize, and create one of the 3 classes in game. A few cut scenes and that is is.

The game looks and plays incredibly well. All maxed out. I think sampling was at 8x. What bothered me was the space ships "invasion" scene, they were leaving behind huge smock trails. ....as if they were very bad diesel engines. Makes no sense.


----------



## ShurikN (Nov 30, 2017)

Cvrk said:


> Just finished Destiny 2 Free Trial. Did not have time to take any screenshots. The trial is about 30 minutes long. You do get to customize, and create one of the 3 classes in game. A few cut scenes and that is is.
> 
> The game looks and plays incredibly well. All maxed out. I think sampling was at 8x. What bothered me was the space ships "invasion" scene, they were leaving behind huge smock trails. ....as if they were very bad diesel engines. Makes no sense.


30 minutes long? I'm not sure you played everything. I've spent at least 2 hours in the European Dead zone, and It's still not over.


----------



## Cvrk (Nov 30, 2017)

ShurikN said:


> 30 minutes long? I'm not sure you played everything. I've spent at least 2 hours in the European Dead zone, and It's still not over.


Em i missing something ? 
After the cut scene where the bad guy in white armor pushes me of the platform, i end up at the bottom of the city. I wake up,badly injured. I find my ghost that heals me,i still have my gun with zero ammo and there is no way to go. The map will not let you go further. 
If you press TAB to see the objectives it says: exit the game press"O" . That's it.


----------



## ShurikN (Nov 30, 2017)

You are doing something wrong, or not seeing the right way. Because after that you come up to the "farm" where you meet some survivors. There are also 2 planets to visit after that, each with 4+ missions and a couple of public events


----------



## Cvrk (Nov 30, 2017)

ShurikN said:


> You are doing something wrong, or not seeing the right way. Because after that you come up to the "farm" where you meet some survivors. There are also 2 planets to visit after that, each with 4+ missions and a couple of public events


I uninstalled the game hours ago. I did download 32gb i think worth of game....kinda to much for 30 minutes ...so maybe i am doing something. wrong. Did you play this trial on PS4 ? Is it PC....is it downloaded via Battle.net ? I want to play the rest... but i mean it. After you get up and heal yourself it says Exit game ...the trial was over.
---------------------------

In a completely new light, i have found something that completes me more. 
I think it's a very good balance between World of Warcraft/Tera / Guild Wars 2... 
It really shows in the sharp moves and great fighting technique . Similar to Soul Blades as well. The lore is huge which kinda brings back to World of Warcraft days. But what really encouraged me to it,was the simple feel of it. Only Guild Wars 2 had this sense of immersion, you really feel that world around you is alive. 
This could be the most overlooked mmorpg. it has style,and action packed all the way. 
Don't wanna ruin it for anyone with silly spoilers ,as the game has deep rich story line and some boss fights. 



Spoiler: And the winner is....


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 30, 2017)

Cvrk said:


> In a completely new light, i have found something that completes me more.
> I think it's a very good balance between World of Warcraft/Tera / Guild Wars 2...
> It really shows in the sharp moves and great fighting technique . Similar to Soul Blades as well. The lore is huge which kinda brings back to World of Warcraft days. But what really encouraged me to it,was the simple feel of it. Only Guild Wars 2 had this sense of immersion, you really feel that world around you is alive.
> This could be the most overlooked mmorpg. it has style,and action packed all the way.
> ...


pfahahahaha ..... good, i am not alone


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 30, 2017)

Cvrk said:


> I uninstalled the game hours ago. I did download 32gb i think worth of game....kinda to much for 30 minutes ...so maybe i am doing something. wrong. Did you play this trial on PS4 ? Is it PC....is it downloaded via Battle.net ? I want to play the rest... but i mean it. After you get up and heal yourself it says Exit game ...the trial was over.
> ---------------------------
> 
> In a completely new light, i have found something that completes me more.
> ...



Kritika online, I assume? No reason to hide the name of the game


----------



## GoldenX (Dec 1, 2017)

"... for the sky is blue and full of zeroes".

Realistic match, I pick up my trusty A6M5 otsu, carrier take off as usual. Climbing to altitude, 5000m, a little higher than usual, we are going against the USA and you don't want to be below a P-47.

A lone P-51 Mustang goes for what he expects is an easy kill, he starts diving at 4000m, going for one of my teammates. Fails the Boom and Zoom and starts climbing again. Too bad, he meets the fire of my 7,7mm, 13,2mm and 20mm guns. One down.

Change of tactics, as I lost altitude failing to dive on a P-61 Black Widow, I decide to go for some ground targets, artillery and AAA. In the process the legendary agility of the Zero saves my life as I make a diving P-38 Lightning overshoot in a loop.

After this it's time to regain altitude, so I step away from the fight and go to my carriers. An ally is fighting both the same P-38 from before and a F6F, so with 120 20mm rounds left maybe I'll help. The altitude was not on my favor but if I did nothing a member of the squad was going to die. The P-38 ignores me, but the F6F tries a full head-on. Bad for me, the Zero doesn't have the armor or fire-power for that, but nevertheless I try anyway.

I manage to damage the F6F's surface controls, good, but while avoiding the head-on , a single 12,7mm round hits my left wing, and as the Zero is painted with gasoline, it catches fire. Can't turn the combustion off and I lost my wing in a not-self-sealing fuel tank explosion. Out of the game, and half a minute later the F6F dives into the ocean, unable to move it's elevator. 2 planes and 7 ground targets, good result but barely enough to cover the cost of repairing my plane.

The enemy team right now is the single P-38 from before against an A7M2 Reppu and three A6M, one of the Zeroes landing in the carrier for repairs. 4vs1, match won, right? No.
The damaged and low on ammo A6M3 falls to the cruel sea while repairing on the carrier, 3vs1.
The A7M disconnects, 2vs1.
One of the A6M5s goes for the kill, misses, tries again, a couple of not lethal hits, the P-38 is leaking water from one of it's engines. Then my ally is took down by an AAA in a near island.
The last A6M, who was near the fight, is almost in range, but the P-38 baits him into the same island with the AA guns. My last squad mate takes the bite and shoots, P-38 on fire, and at the same time a shell hits the Zero cutting it's wing and setting it on fire (obviously).

Match finished, with no victors.
And I enjoyed every minute of it.

War Thunder by the way.


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 1, 2017)

Ahhzz said:


> Kritika online, I assume? No reason to hide the name of the game


he isnt hiding it. he is replaying to chain of post about destiny 2 free trail


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 1, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> pfahahahaha ..... good, i am not alone


You might be. I uninstalled the game last night. It was to much for me . 

Btw...since there are so many mmorpg players here. What exactly can you tell me about Guild Wars 2 ? 

When i picked it up last year,for free....i think i wasn't in the right state of mind. But now i wanna give it another try. Path of Fire is out,and i am considering in getting into it.  Sure i will play from lvl 1 and start fresh. 
I can't find any good reviews. Cuz i don't know what is going on with these gems . Is this a pay to win game ? There is a pack 2000 germs for 21,54 EUR. Do you buy cosmetics in game ? 

I kinda wanna play GW2 so i can finish the main story. No point in grinding so much. I saw many reviews, i just don't know if its worth it. 
In the other hand, Destiny 2 looks good to. And i think it involves the same amount of grinding.


----------



## THE_EGG (Dec 1, 2017)

This may seem impossible, but I am quite enjoying Battlefront II. Only had 1 hacker so far over the last week - I guess that's not too bad.

I'm still terrible at flying ships just like in the first game though haha.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 1, 2017)

Ahhzz said:


> Kritika online, I assume? No reason to hide the name of the game


i posted about it quite a few about on this thread xD  it's fun to grind solo insane (not starhenge insane ... that one is insane even at normal difficulty lvl  )



Cvrk said:


> You might be. I uninstalled the game last night. It was to much for me .
> 
> Btw...since there are so many mmorpg players here. What exactly can you tell me about Guild Wars 2 ?
> 
> ...


GW2 never got into it  and p2w to me is not an issue as most people mix up pay to win and pay to advance faster (and most people who pay to win, loose most of the time ... specially in games where player does more than gear   world of warships is a nice example, people complain you can get a Tier8 with $$$ but being in an USS Alabama/KM Tirpitz/IJN Atago/KM Prince Eugen does not make up for player skill  )

Destiny 2 is what i play atm, my 1st char got 20 in less than 24hrs of playtime and currently sit at 244 power score (on 305 max iirc, main campaign finished) my second in level is 13 since it's a mmofps i don't find it too grindy
D2 features also micro transaction after lvl 20 but i didn't spend a dime beside the game itself but i still got some free bright Engrams from lvl beyond 20 (which are, as i like to call them, ghost level) and some cosmetic loot from them (paint/ship/mount etc) and some nice exotics and legendary from reward and drops (some exotics you get them as campaign reward also )

screen shot .... i should setup Xbox app .... but i am not fond of it ... and the "ban on overlay user" is a bit ...
 

cosmetics from bright engrams (with custom paint )
 

one i got by dismantling paint and other cosmetics (which give bright dust, which you can only obtain by dismantling item from related engrams) for 500BD at the vending NPC


worth mentioning but mount and ship can be bought once the campaign for 5k glimmers (got from reward and common/rare loot dismantling not hard to get, i am constantly maxed up at 99999G) is finished and transferred via vault to the following alts (mount are a bit mor difficult than ships , as you get a basic one right at the start but for ships it's only cosmetics since they only serve for orbiting and traveling between planets )

got the best autorifle and a nice RL (a bit chaotic and just as dangerous for the user as it is for the target ) from legendary and exotics engrams rewards (also have the "Coldheart" and "Sun Shot" which are respectively exotics pre order and progression reward) all weaponry can be stored in a vault and exotics can be reconstructed from collection tab for 10 legendary shards (that you get by dismantling legendary weapons ) same goes for armor but they are class restricted)
every legendary and exotics can be enhanced by sacrificing a equivalent gear with a higher score (which make them "evolvable)
 


the last before the last ... mission, is an epic walk close to the sun  luckily my char is an Exo .... i forgot my sunscreen


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 1, 2017)

I'm not gaming much at the moment, just some F1 2012 or GRID(yeah the first!! ) on my 14" laptop.


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 1, 2017)

THE_EGG said:


> This may seem impossible, but I am quite enjoying Battlefront II. Only had 1 hacker so far over the last week - I guess that's not too bad.
> 
> I'm still terrible at flying ships just like in the first game though haha.


You mean to say cheaters with aim bots ?


----------



## THE_EGG (Dec 1, 2017)

Cvrk said:


> You mean to say cheaters with aim bots ?


Yup, they were on my team but it still sucked. They had something like 110 or 120 kills in Galactic Assault when the best of the rest had something like 20-30 kills.


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 3, 2017)

*Star Wars Battlefront 2* - I craved and i gave

I watched many reviews,many gameplays, i read opinions on the net back and forth,here on forum,and read to what @THE_EGG had to say about it all. Eventually i stopped the crusade and i got it. Yes gave EA my money.
It all boiled down to my needs. I had a few days of from work and i was running out of time trying to play something. Since CoD WW2 was released by the scene,so i got a good felling about that in many hours of gameplay (not guilty), the decision had to be made between Destiny 2 & Battlefront 2. Going back to work, don't know if it's an excuse,still don't know if i made the right decision, but i got Battlefront 2 for the fast action part. As i was led to understand Destiny 2 even in multiplayer it involves better gear (which means farming). Don't know if i got the time for that. Both games are 2.0 or the way the community refers to them as 1.5 The same exact games but in a more improved version.
I believe this is the way things happen on planet Earth. You will never get a new phone,until you never had one. Cuz there's gonna be very small differences between  iPhone 7 or 8, or between Pixel 1 or 2. I don't expect next year Battlefront 3 will be a different game,more like version 1.6 But i never played this game,so it felt very fresh to me,still does.






The campaign was about 8 hours for me. I took it slow, i got defeated many times and so on. I did multiplayer as well, and arcade.
Playing arcade and campaign on 1080p ultra had moments when it goes down from 75fps it never bothered me . In multiplayer i also played it on ultra, but it can get pretty bad , i feel for the future in order to be competitive i need to turn it down some.

Did not see any cheaters in game, but playing real people is hard. I took it all serious,and i failed hard mostly the flight missions (which are brutal). Still,playing normal death matches is way more easier than Black Ops 3. Considering no one runs up the walls and does huge aerial jumps, you still have a chance to score some points.
I don't feel like this is a pay t win system or a farming system. Just go in,and have some fun type of game.

The campaign was very good! Shame that it was not longer. The story is very good, facial animations, voice acting ,all superb. But if there is anything to really notice about Star Wars is 2 very important things that kinda makes this game worth it.

a) Clarity of the graphics.  You don't really get this sort of stuff. You really really don't. The game is very much playable without giving you a  headache. Th graphics look amazing. I think it beats Witch 3 when it comes to almost everything, the nature foliage looks amazing. But you really have a strong clarity of where the enemy is. It's impossible not to spot them. Even when you are fighting in snow storm troopers, the visibility and the location of where a player is,fantastically made. It's all about actually hitting the target and landing head-shots. Deep clarity,and stunning graphics.

CoD WW2 is a blend of everything. Whiting all that city ruble, it's hard to see the enemy. But the biggest headache gave me Black Desert Online. What a sht game! I tried it out on this private server,non knowing if it's worth the money. OMG! They say it has the best mmorpg graphics ever...maybe so. You can barely see the mobs in the grass, if it's a tree or a shack or a mob or anything...the colors are almost all the same.   Storm troopers in the snow and there is a perfect line of sight to them. The game was made so you can tell the moving characters and everything else from the environment. Absolutely graphically brilliant!

b)  The atmosphere.   - immersion. You are calm, you are focused, you are in it! The soundtrack helps so much.
Again CoD WW2 all the characters scream so much! And it's stressful.








































































If you like Star Wars, this is a most have game. If not , this is still a very well polished and amazing looking / feeling shooter.
The campaign offers moments of _take it all in . _Amaze yourself at the visuals, cuz in the multiplayer you struggle to play, the landscape will be most likely ignored.




























































There is something very strong and familiar with the way the Empire looks. With the statues,and the red flags and the white star etc.... it is very similar to communism












































And a very beautiful homage to Carrie Fisher





















You can also have fun with this great thing




























Spoiler: Finally figured it out who the parents of Rey are...it took me a while 























And tha
nks to the game, you learn who kills Rey's father to






A very familiar face, and my all time favorite character in the series ,with the exception of the most awesome R2D2

I love this guy



















It is very original and well played the way they introduced Kylo Ren into the game .


----------



## EzioAs (Dec 4, 2017)

So I haven't been gaming 'seriously' as much for around Oct and Nov, just played some AC: Unity here and there. Work got a bit too demanding that I couldn't really put much effort into gaming and  I couldn't really get into Bioshock 2 Remastered or other games cause I wasn't really feeling it. Decided I may need to try JRPG to raise some enthusiasm in me since it's been a while since I've played an RPG (or JRPG). So, I started with Wild Arms 2 (tried this game over a decade ago but didn't really get very far). I suppose the simple tone of this game may just be what I needed cause I definitely want to play it till the end. So far, after about 25 hours or so, I've just reached Disc 2. Probably about halfway done at this point so I'm really looking forward to the latter half of the game.






By the way, from my overall experience with the game up to the end of Disc 1, I just have to say that the first Wild Arms is superior in almost every aspect compared to WA2.


----------



## Drone (Dec 4, 2017)

@EzioAs  I enjoyed WA XF, Shining Hearts and Shining Blade on PSP. All quality games


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 4, 2017)

So, @Cvrk it sounds like you really liked Battlefront II.  There is actually 8 hours of campaign in there?  that's great!  When it goes down in price it might be worth picking up, since I play SP.


----------



## Thimblewad (Dec 4, 2017)

Can't stop playing this baby. Enjoy this *short 5 lap race around the Red Bull ring* in my Cayman Cup carrer.


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 4, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> So, @Cvrk it sounds like you really liked Battlefront II.  There is actually 8 hours of campaign in there?  that's great!  When it goes down in price it might be worth picking up, since I play SP.


I got it for 39$ American USD . Still don't be fooled, it took me 8 hours...but i eat, i got something to drink, i got killed many times etc etc... For me it was a total of 8 hours, the campaign is around 5 hours or more with cut scenes around 6.
If you wanna play the campaign alone, get it 2...3 years from now on when it will drop to 10$. Unless you make a decent United States  salary and 39$ for you is like a pizza,than maybe

My favorite part of multiplayer is  hero team death match. I love it,and i am actually good at it. You pick a hero and go against other heroes . It's awesome. I played last night with Rey and kylo Ren.  I got MVP last night with Kylo...but Rey is very very good to,it's just more harder to play with her.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 4, 2017)

Fallout 4...


Spoiler: Deathclaw saying hello to the local bartender


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 4, 2017)

Cvrk said:


> I got it for 39$ American USD . Still don't be fooled, it took me 8 hours...but i eat, i got something to drink, i got killed many times etc etc... For me it was a total of 8 hours, the campaign is around 5 hours or more with cut scenes around 6.
> If you wanna play the campaign alone, get it 2...3 years from now on when it will drop to 10$. Unless you make a decent United States  salary and 39$ for you is like a pizza,than maybe
> 
> My favorite part of multiplayer is  hero team death match. I love it,and i am actually good at it. You pick a hero and go against other heroes . It's awesome. I played last night with Rey and kylo Ren.  I got MVP last night with Kylo...but Rey is very very good to,it's just more harder to play with her.



Thanks for the reply! I'll wait a few years.


----------



## NTM2003 (Dec 4, 2017)

I am playing fallout 4 to now got bored with all my other games even the new assassins creed game and to many damn campers and cheating snipers on ww2


----------



## Frick (Dec 4, 2017)

Well I lost _the_ Dwarf Fortress save, so going for Stellaris for relaxation. I had massive amounts of hematite on the map after several embark sites with no iron at all (but lots of useless gold). At least there's no piles of vomit in Stellaris.


----------



## Beastie (Dec 4, 2017)

Thimblewad said:


> *5 lap race around the Red Bull ring* in my Cayman Cup carrer.


 Good race!


----------



## AvrageGamr (Dec 5, 2017)

World in Conflict. Both it and Black Flag are free on Uplay.


----------



## EzioAs (Dec 5, 2017)

Drone said:


> @EzioAs  I enjoyed WA XF, Shining Hearts and Shining Blade on PSP. All quality games



Didn't even know there was a WA title on PSP. Never heard of the Shining Hearts and Shining Blade before but they seem interesting.


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 5, 2017)

AvrageGamr said:


> World in Conflict. Both it and Black Flag are free on Uplay.


Almost very wrong. 
World in Conflict is free to play right now! So no reason to buy it ....https://www.ubisoft.com/en-gb/event/world-in-conflict-giveaway/
Black Flag will be free next week, right now it's 19$


----------



## Ithanul (Dec 5, 2017)

Just started up Xenoblade Chronicles 2.
Have to say, the battle system still has that nice feel like the first one.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 6, 2017)

goosebumps after finishing DOOM
wish it was longer cause it was fantastic.



Spoiler: SPOILER:SOME HAPPY ENDING SHOTS
















































oh she dead (x_x)


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 6, 2017)

Doom was good all up until the end. 
Few very extremely good titles were ever good until the end. 
Doom just like the rest, exaggerates. You have to many powerups on those weapons ,to many weapons and the enemies keep coming non stop . It gets ridiculous very fast. 
More and more playing Battlefront feeling like maybe Destiny 2 might have been a better deal. Is the grass always greener on the other side?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 6, 2017)

DOOM was better and better every hour. It went from "this is another generic scary shooter, boo" to "this is a masterpiece" from about 2/3rds into the game and on.

Shadow Warrior 2 was just about as pacey and intensive with limitless guns,modifications and power-ups and I loved it, but DOOM gets even more ridiculous near the end. The enemies just don't stop coming. Highly recommended for anyone who considers trying it.

Now it's time for Wolfenstein 2 

Or maybe Mafia II and LA Noire, never played them, 2008-2012 was a time I missed out on all the big titles, I lost interest in gaming for a while cause of life and work.

also, 500th post on TPU  there are some very fine people here.


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 6, 2017)

cucker tarlson said:


> DOOM was better and better every hour. It went from "this is another generic scary shooter, boo" to "this is a masterpiece" from about 2/3rds into the game and on.
> 
> Shadow Warrior 2 was just about as pacey and intensive with limitless guns,modifications and power-ups and I loved it, but DOOM gets even more ridiculous near the end. The enemies just don't stop coming. Highly recommended for anyone who considers trying it.
> 
> ...


congrats   we like to think we're pretty fine  ... except for @Cvrk ... but he gets a pass 'cause "He ain't from 'round here..."    Welcome, hope you enjoy your stay!!


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 7, 2017)

@Ahhzz going strong on almost 7 years now. I think i am from around here. I read a lot, post less,but still


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 7, 2017)

Cvrk said:


> @Ahhzz going strong on almost 7 years now. I think i am from around here. I read a lot, post less,but still


I was more referring to your home of origin, but you're definitely a "native" around here


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 9, 2017)

Playing Destiny 2 free trial, it's really nice that they're really letting you play your way well into the game. If it was just 30 minutes I'd probably decide to skip buying the game cause I wasn't feeling it at the beginning, but I played a few hours already and I'm feeling this game more and more.


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 9, 2017)

Em I the only person here who did play just for 30 minutes  ?
How did you get passed the point where you get kicked by the boss with white armor of the platform and you get up find your ghost ...and it;s like a river somewhere in a destroyed city ?

So nvm 







for me there was a huge bug i tried doing this to may times, it never worked. I could not get over that ledge


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 9, 2017)

What are you talking about ? I never said I played 30 minutes. I said if it was a 30 minute trial I'd get a different impression of the game.

Oh you mean you got got stuck on that ledge ? Weird. Can you verify game files in battle.net ? That helped me a lot with bugs in steam/gog/uplay games.

There's a "scan and repair" option, tried it ?


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 9, 2017)

cucker tarlson said:


> Playing Destiny 2 free trial, it's really nice that they're really letting you play your way well into the game. If it was just 30 minutes I'd probably decide to skip buying the game cause I wasn't feeling it at the beginning, but I played a few hours already and I'm feeling this game more and more.



They know that is what's needed to get you farming and chasing that carrot. The earlier part of the game is completely unlike the later parts, where you'll be emptying clip after clip on that same baddy, and the game becomes static, dull and a game of numbers.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 9, 2017)

I reached level 5 and gotta say it's a pretty fun game, I'll probably wait till next year for some sort of GOTY edition with all the expansions and then finish it, don't feel like paying the full price for the base game now.

The game has some pretty pathetic aliasing tho. I'm playing at 1440p 24" with nvcp set to max quality and I'm noticitng a lot of it. Even with 150% resolution with SMAA doesn't get completely rid of it. It looks much better, but still.  This is 2560x1440 100% scaling SMAA max quality


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 9, 2017)

well about Destiny 2 ... "they lied, they capped the XP with a scaling to force you to get bright engrams with real $$$, then they revoked the XP scaling and then they augmented, stealthily, the XP needed per level to still force you to buy with real $$$ and lied again... " .... 

all character to the max (well without DLC otherwise .... 5 lvl under ) with exotic/legendary ships and vehicle,  1 character above 300 power score (can swap the weapon to augment the other nonetheless) didn't spend one dime beside initial buy ...

result:



oh a golden luger p08 and a handcannon that han solo would be proud of ...


well looks nice




i have no complaint about the game  (and i play mostly solo still no Strikes or Raids done, i think that's why i am around 300~ ahah )

also even if i don't have Curse Of Osiris DLC i can still get items from it


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 9, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> well about Destiny 2 ... "they lied, they capped the XP with a scaling to force you to get bright engrams with real $$$, then they revoked the XP scaling and then they augmented, stealthily, the XP needed per level to still force you to buy with real $$$ and lied again... " ....
> 
> all character to the max (well without DLC otherwise .... 5 lvl under ) with exotic/legendary ships and vehicle,  1 character above 300 power score (can swap the weapon to augment the other nonetheless) didn't spend one dime beside initial buy ...
> 
> ...


this is what I find totally dumb about those level up shooter type games. lvl 3 rocket launcher has 32 damage, some puny pistol has 300 damage at level 20.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 9, 2017)

cucker tarlson said:


> this is what I find totally dumb about those level up shooter type games. lvl 3 rocket launcher has 32 damage, some puny pistol has 300 damage at level 20.


you can upgrade any legendary or exotic weapon and keep the look you like (aside from stats that might be better for some ) and put that RL to 300 too


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 10, 2017)

@GreiverBlade how many hours did you play Destiny 2 ?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 10, 2017)

Cvrk said:


> @GreiverBlade how many hours did you play Destiny 2 ?


not sure ... but since i bought it i'd say quite a bit, tho up to lvl 20 for first char was fast, less than 24hrs total, following char were even faster and got a higher PS once max reached (thanks weapon storage ...)

too bad Battle.net launcher has no playtime tracking like steam


----------



## THE_EGG (Dec 10, 2017)

I've been playing a bit of BAJA: Edge of Control HD (a HD remaster of a Baja racing "classic" from 10ish years ago). Quite a refreshing game to play. Sure it doesn't excel in physics or graphics but the gameplay is enjoyable and the AI is pretty clever. 

Also been playing Overwatch and SW: Battlefront II still. I chose the First Order for the Faction Challenges but I still have pretty much no idea what it all means :| Sadly I've also been encountering some pretty bad server side lag on Battlefront II servers rendering the game almost unplayable  I really was enjoying it up until the lag plague.


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 10, 2017)

Which one is the class that has that big melee sword or spear,or whatever it is ?

And would you say that to get the lvl and all those cool weapons etc ,was it a grind for you ? Or did you just had fun,and if so i guess you recommend the game ?


----------



## Readlight (Dec 10, 2017)

Everything what is not made in chaina style, culture. for now rising storm 2 fashist killing, rusian killing , night in wood haw good story dialogues.


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 10, 2017)

Readlight said:


> Everything what is not made in chaina style, culture.


No.

Just Uncle Sam culture.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 11, 2017)

Playing YLands and having a good time so far.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 11, 2017)

I've been playing some *Creeper World 3*, which is surprisingly good and entertaining. CW4 is in development and takes the game into the 3D arena which is exciting, but CW3 shouldn't be passed up if you're a strategy fan. I'm still working through the Arc Eternal story, but this game really has a helluva lotta content to offer. I like this game because there's various strategies one can take, which is great because there are times when I want to see how fast I can take a map over or others where I want to turtle for an epic buildup to smash the creeper molecule into oblivion. 

I've also decided to get the Lumens DLC for Polaris Sector and start a new game with that while I wait for the 2.7 patch to drop for GalCiv3.


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 11, 2017)

You wanna know what em i playing?
Not freaking Assassin's Creed 4 Black Flag that's for sure! Rushed from work to install this garbage, now i know why they are giving it away for free.

Launched multiplayer in a hurry to search for naval battles. In menu searched type of games there was nothing similar to it....so i googled
https://www.vg247.com/2013/07/29/as...-flag-multiplayer-wont-feature-naval-battles/
THERE IS NO NAVAL BATTLES!
Uninstall this,since back in 2013 had the pleasure of playing it all with respectable dlc's all included from your best friends called "the scene". Yeah still a very well made game, i actually enjoyed Black Flag so much.
So glad i didn't have to pay for this one. Cuz last time i gaved Ubisoft my money it was for the biggest disappointment called Far Cry 4, and their ridiculous co-op experience.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 12, 2017)

Cvrk said:


> You wanna know what em i playing?
> Not freaking Assassin's Creed 4 Black Flag that's for sure! Rushed from work to install this garbage, now i know why they are giving it away for free.
> 
> Launched multiplayer in a hurry to search for naval battles. In menu searched type of games there was nothing similar to it....so i googled
> ...


My friend, I'm not exactly sure what you are complaining about? You go back and forth about how awesome and horrible it is, and say it's a well made game you enjoyed vey much, but then blast it because a four year old game's multiplayer doesn't have ship multiplayer?    I'm so confused.

Anyway, I have spent 98 hours playing *Assassin's Creed Origins*.  They really outdid themselves, and appear to have learned something about open-world RPG's and questing from CDPR, who perfected it with TW3.  I finished main quest, but have about 15% of the side quests incomplete, and numerous question marks I need to go see.  So it's going to be about 5(+) more hours, since I don't use fast travel, and some of the side quests have multiple parts, like TW3 side quests did, so they have a little more substance and world-building with them.

Here's a few screenshots:


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Dec 12, 2017)

Here's my custom pilot for Titanfall 2.


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 12, 2017)

@rtwjunkie your right i did like Black Flag.  I'm bitching for no reason.
Just kinda super disappointing that it doe snot have naval battles. I saw some fake videos on youtube about how it supposed to have... turns out, they where actually fake and i waited forever to get this game in anticipation to those battles.

Those are some awesome pictures. Glad you are enjoying yourself. Before i got Battlefront 2 i considered getting Origins instead,but did not because of a few reviews specially this one:









I am very thirsty for a single player great story. I'd buy if there is anything out there that I have not played yet. Feels that 2017 did not bring much.
The game of the year Zelda, was anything but a story game...i don't wanna spend so many hours gathering resources. Andromeda was amazing! But i need more since I will get around 10 days of from work in December and i feel i need to game.

Will give Neir Automata a try...maybe. I already saw a 30 minutes video explaining the entire story, so i already know everything that will happen in the game. Running around farming over and over for those fetch quests, spending so many hours looking  up skirt of what seems to be a 14 year old with a big ass sword, does not seem to appealing to me. 8-10 years ago I would have begged to have the computer or this game.
If 14 year old up skirt does not do it for me in video games.....I am getting old :\


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 12, 2017)

@Cvrk I understand your topic now.   Since I as a general rule only SP, I didn't remember seeing that piece of news back when it came out.

As to AC: O, it has that great story you might be looking for.  The DRM has gotten it some bad press, but overall it is well received by players.  I think I have the DRM impact figured out as minimal.  

When the game is on pause, it is still running. Therefore, if said DRM was affecting the game highly, the CPU usage would still be high.  However, it's not the case. When playing, CPU stays between 60-73% mostly. On pause, it drops to 25% or so.  My unofficial look at it tells me that most of the high usage comes from the high amount of things, AI routines, and many NPC.  Also, no loading screens from one area to the next. You can travel one end of Egypt to the next without a loading screen.


----------



## ratirt (Dec 12, 2017)

I've played one of the first assassin creed's games and it was enjoyable but at the same time not my thing. Loved the idea of making a fight, total mess around and hide with the monks or else to dich the pursuit  
Currently I play Cabal online, Grim Dawn (really like this game) Crysis 2 and 3 cause both rock and look great, Grid autosport, Demigod and WRC FIA 6 cause I like cars . mostly those on a PC.
PS3 PES 2011, teken 6, SoulCalibur V, Snooker, GrandTurismo 6 and 5 (mostly 6 now) and mortal kombat of course


----------



## ttom (Dec 12, 2017)

Quake 3


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 12, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> @Cvrk I understand your topic now.   Since I as a general rule only SP, I didn't remember seeing that piece of news back when it came out.
> 
> As to AC: O, it has that great story you might be looking for.  The DRM has gotten it some bad press, but overall it is well received by players.  I think I have the DRM impact figured out as minimal.
> 
> When the game is on pause, it is still running. Therefore, if said DRM was affecting the game highly, the CPU usage would still be high.  However, it's not the case. When playing, CPU stays between 60-73% mostly. On pause, it drops to 25% or so.  My unofficial look at it tells me that most of the high usage comes from the high amount of things, AI routines, and many NPC.  Also, no loading screens from one area to the next. You can travel one end of Egypt to the next without a loading screen.



The DRM is linked to player movement, so no, you don't see usage when paused. It calls home during gameplay.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 12, 2017)

Vayra86 said:


> The DRM is linked to player movement, so no, you don't see usage when paused. It calls home during gameplay.


Fair enough, didn't realize that.  I don't think all of it can be attributed to the DRM though:  very few games have had such a varied and active NPC and animal schedule and conversations going on. Feels very real, and is bound to hit the CPU a good bit.


----------



## nhoughton (Dec 12, 2017)

Playing a Variation of F1 2017, Assetto Corsa and pCars2. Really into racing games/sims great gun with my G920


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 12, 2017)

Me too Quake 3...very bad at it. I got it for free when i bought Ryzen cpu, i have all heroes unlocked thing is it s a hard game


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 13, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> Fair enough, didn't realize that.  I don't think all of it can be attributed to the DRM though:  very few games have had such a varied and active NPC and animal schedule and conversations going on. Feels very real, and is bound to hit the CPU a good bit.



Oh no for sure it cannot. But my policy with these Denuvo games is that I don't buy them on release, I do it a year later or so when they're 10-15 eur for a full edition . In many cases DRM has then either been removed or cracked out and overall performance is a LOT better. Sometimes however it is not - for example with Deus Ex: MD. Still pegs 4 cores at 100% all the time and remains stuttery at times, which is ALL DRM at work.


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 13, 2017)

Vayra86 said:


> But my policy with these Denuvo games is that I don't buy them on release, I do it a year later or so


I have the same exact policy. I also w8 a year till the scene release.


----------



## ratirt (Dec 13, 2017)

Quake 3. I remember quake the first version. OMG it was something  This Q3 is not something new or is it? I'd try this.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 13, 2017)

About half way through the Bloodborne DLC now,some of areas are real pain the a*rse but definitely worth the price, more lore is definitely covered with the DLC on top of the base game. Going see if i can plat the game by christmas lol


----------



## Guitar (Dec 13, 2017)

Started playing Elder Scrolls Online since it was on sale for $10 the other week. I finished Skyrim before (which I normally don't do RPGs) and liked it, so figured a version I could play with a friend might be fun. It is similar, there's a lot more shit though. Typical bunch of windows and information that an MMO offers. I just kind of ignore most of that stuff, equip which armor/weapons have the biggest number, and go mindlessly do quests (while watching TV sometimes). It's just mindless/effortless fun, since the game doesn't take any real skill to just fight random nerds and finish quests. Enjoying just doing that so far with some CS:GO sprinkled in between. I still play Witch It occasionally, but that game has such a small community that it is often impossible to play a game. Haven't gone back to Rocket League since I uninstalled it and honestly don't miss it.

So many SP games installed that I want to go through (either for first time or again), just haven't been really interested in picking up and starting anything new for a while.


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 13, 2017)

ratirt said:


> Quake 3. I remember quake the first version. OMG it was something  This Q3 is not something new or is it? I'd try this.


Try it. Even back then quake was a massive shooter and everyone was playing it very competitive like. So you will still get the same experience,which is brutal level of difficulty. I am serious. People out there really play hard and since it has only exclusive multiplayer game, either you get good and do some serious fraging or you wasted your money. I got mine for free as coupon when i got my cpu.

You get a few heroes, everyone of them with their special abilities. 2 abilities per hero i think. a passive and an active. There is no skill tree, just pre-made skills.
The graphics is very gore like(lots of blood and scary stuff everywhere), and i think it can handle 60+ fps with even lower end systems. Servers never lag, and there s always people to play with even in the mornings.

Because of the power ups,that you get on the map with health and weapon damage etc... the game is even more brutal than Black Ops 3. In BO3 even with all the aerial jumping and etc i still got kills. Here you need to learn the map and be on time to get all the power ups,it's more difficult. So if you spend  your money on Quake 3 make sure you are a good shooter gamer.



And since we are on the advise topic:
Should i get Dark Souls 3 just for the multiplayer coop ? Me and a friend wanna play it this holidays season. We are only interested in the coop part. Is it really good? Can the other person joining the server level up as well ?


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Dec 13, 2017)

Currently on Warframe, after reading there's a new Primed Warframe; Mirage Prime. Nabbed the first part; Neuroptics. Gonna farm all day starting 2morrow XDD


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 16, 2017)

The feels that Battlefront 2 Resurrection gaved me. 
They really know how to make a story. To bad it takes forever and they give it to us in small peaces. When will they give us that 30 hours campaign? As long as Disney lets EA run the show, probably never.


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 16, 2017)

Killing Floor 2 Twisted Christmas seasonal event. New Krampus Lair map, new boss Krampus with christmas themed zeds, new weapons and tons of funky christmas accessories (like awesome pajama suit with freaking bunny slippers  ). This game is so cool because they do these seasonal events basically 3-4 times a year and they are so fun


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 16, 2017)

I can’t believe I’m saying this but Destiny 2.  I feel dirty having Battlenet on my PC. The free trial ultimately swayed me as it’s a well sorted, pretty, well performing shooter. I’m definitely taking my time with it doing a mission here and there. I have no previous experience so I know nothing of the lore.


----------



## Drone (Dec 16, 2017)

30 hours of _*Kingdom Hearts HD 1.5*_ Remix and no end in sight! I love flight physics in this game


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 16, 2017)

INSTG8R said:


> I feel dirty having Battlenet on my PC.


I know, right? What a feeling. 
When i got Diablo 3 for PC this year felt the same...still do. That game was a complete waste of money.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 16, 2017)

Haven't had time to play much for the last couple of days, but managed to (almost) finish Destiny 2 trial.

Let's start with the bad first, and they're gonna be about the technical side of the game:
-absoultely horrible aliasing, and that comes form a person who plays on a 1440p 24" monitor. The game looks good but the aliasing on some of the environmental objects is just God awful.
-the game messes up full screen g-sync mode. it plays fine but after you close the game and launch again fullscreen g-sync doesn't work and the game needs a system restart to get it working again. this is not a driver bug as other games I play are absolutely fine. borderless fullscreen works flawlessy with g-sync tho, it's just fullscreen.

The good:
-the game is very fun to play and gets better as it progresses. didn't like the music at first but it's growing on me, I think it suits the game pretty well.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 16, 2017)

Reinstalled Rome 2, since Empire Divided expansion was released.  This will be a long haul, just like always, to the exclusion of anything else.  What can I say, I'm a junkie for Rome, lol.


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 16, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> Reinstalled Rome 2


 Of course you did. Your profile pic told me that you might.





Since 2017 is almost ending i had to get that up skirt NieR 2B screenshot. So let's talk about that:
The game has morals. Or just a very bad design camera. I'm a PC gamer, neither Devil may Cry, Bayonetta or the rest never did it for me because of the camera. It's brutal...and in this game even so more. You can not adjust the sensitivity of the mouse. it wont let you turn the camera as fast as you like, it has this automatic system.  When in the strange positions (including up-skirt) it will auto recenter itself. So no peeking under the skirt for more than a second.

Joking left aside, i did not get pass the tutorial,until you get to save 9S before the cut scene. The game heals 2B (girl android robot) all the time. There are 2 boss fights, impossible to win because the camera is always looking in a different direction. You get hit always but the game heals you... it wont let you take real dmaage up until the end.
The game also tells  you it doe snot have auto save. It will only save in specific places. After i got killed, the game started all over. About 40 minutes of gameplay lost .








It has really good music. Voice acting is very well made, and even on ultra settings Fps is flawless.
It really looks like the type of game that I would love to play, but that camera is horrible.   It really feels like it's for console, gamepad necessary.  The difficulty level is easy (on normal) , but because of the camera it raises itself to very-hard.

Had to give it a try, but unfortunately this is a no go.
-------------------------------------------------

Will play Destiny 2 demo again tomorrow.  Last time i played it did not remember any anti aliasing issues.  I ran the game throughout Amd with Freesync. But you are not the only person that complains about this on a 144hz monitor.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 16, 2017)

It messes up the nvidia driver settings since after playing destiny all games force fixed refresh on fullscreen.

I  was gonna get  Nier, and I will some day, but the price is still very high and there are some very nice discounts atm for the games I didn't play yet. For the price of nier I can get any 2 of those 4:

BF1 w. Revolution (steelbook)
GR:Wildlands (basic game w/o DLCs)
Battlefront 2 (basic game + some bonus DLC game items)
Wolfenstein 2 (basic game)

the price cuts for those 4 are limited time so Nier will wait. Which 2 games should I choose ? I'm looking for a SP campaign and then some MP.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 16, 2017)

Playing GalCiv 3 with the new 2.7 patch and really enjoying it! Playing as the warring Drengin and so far its a mixed bag if I'm gonna dominate the system or not. Lol.

Also still enjoying Creeper World 3. Just when I think it is gonna get boring it surprises me with a new tactic or mechanic to manage. Damn fine strategy game and also found out that TAB also pauses the game, woot to convenience!


----------



## Frick (Dec 16, 2017)

Dunno why, but all my latest DF plays have had a Were-something coming by slightly too soon, killing many if I've not been lucky enough to had caravans visiting (and their guards). Losing is fun, but similar threats at similar times in all games is not that fun IMO.

Having to wall in my trader in the hospital to prevent the further spread of the werepig curse was kinda fun though.


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 17, 2017)

29 euro for https://www.instant-gaming.com/en/1662-buy-key-steam-nier-automata/
I played Wolf 2 and i did not like it.
I have and played Battlefront 2, should have got Destiny 2 instead.
-------------------------------

Do you guys remember a Plays Station 1 or i think it was 2 game ? 
It had a girl who just descovered from her mother that her father was a pirate.....or she descovered her mother was a pirate...don't remember. She finds this box and inside there is a letter and a picture,on the back of the letter there is a map. 
She decides to become a pirate and go on this adventure. She takes a ship and goes on this island...and you have to fight giant crabs,or some kind of wild life animals and they drop gold coins...and bascasically you need to fid out what happend to the father.mother which ever one was the pirate...and it has story also adventure.
The camera is from behind ,and i don't know about the skills,she fights with a sword and most of the graphics are set in this tropical islands. 

I have been going through Wiki with all games from PlayStation 2 ever released could not find it,or maybe i missed it. I would love to play this game,since there are PC emulators that can run PlayStation 2  games. 
When i was a teenager there was this reviews i used to watch on TV,and it was around the era of Wolfenstein Return to Castle ....so 2001 or maybe 2002 give or take a year.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 17, 2017)

So maybe BF1 and Wildlands instead of battlefront and wolf ?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 17, 2017)

cucker tarlson said:


> So maybe BF1 and Wildlands instead of battlefront and wolf ?


Well, for a wildly divergent opinion, I am totally opposite. I like Wolfenstein 2 almost as much as New Order.  It was just all the same gratuitous bloodletting and dark humor and nonstop action.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 17, 2017)

I'm gonna get wolf 2 regardless, the other three on the other hand I feel like I'm never going to buy unless they're on sale. Definitely wanna play battlefront 2 but is it that much of a drag as people say or is it just bias ?


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 17, 2017)

Eheeemm? 
The PlayStation 2 game, anyone ? 

--------------
If you liked The New Order, yeah i see how this one comes along just fine. I hated the New Order. Old Blood was good for me.


----------



## basco (Dec 17, 2017)

maybe this *Pirates the Legend of Black Kat*
*







**look at minute 13.17*


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 17, 2017)

@basco  huge thank you

Playing *Battle Chasers Nightwar for the past few hours. It has an interesting story,but the gameplay is very repetitive. Looks very good tho,and I have no screens to show because msi afterburner wont work . not the first time this has happen to me.
*and now the bold is stuck...it wont unbold.  *


----------



## jormungand (Dec 17, 2017)

basco said:


> maybe this *Pirates the Legend of Black Kat*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GODDAMMNNNN!!!! I loved that game wow @Cvrk @basco  thanks for bringing nice memories...remember that you could upgrade your ship too...for me this game was like the father of AC black flag. I remember too...that there was skeletons and ghost ships am i right???


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 17, 2017)

Don't remember that much about the game, but look at that cleavage.... o,man! those where the days when i actually cared about these things.
I do remember thinking this is the best graphics i've ever seen in a game. I was jealous of people who had PlayStations . And looking back, removing loot boxes and many more dumb stuff, in their simplicity they are somehow better than whats out nowadays.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 18, 2017)

I got Wolfenstein II (Welcome to Amerika edition) and Ghost Recon: Wildlands (Deluxe Edition) for the holiday break. I felt like buying Destiny 2 after the trial but in the end I got those two limited edition boxes at less than $60, couldn't resist at that price.


----------



## jormungand (Dec 19, 2017)

Well i just read the news about the event mission and had to jump...


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 19, 2017)

Windows needs to be activated @jormungand seriously bro ?!
Btw..what game is this ? Wildlands ?


----------



## jormungand (Dec 19, 2017)

Cvrk said:


> Windows needs to be activated @jormungand seriously bro ?!
> Btw..what game is this ? Wildlands ?


Yep go to Caimanes zone they release a free mission. Btw is for a limited time i think. Hell yeah Predator is in tha house!!!!  activated dont know what that is lol


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Dec 19, 2017)

Finally owned all Primed Warframes & the Odonata Prime. I'm satisfied xDD


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 19, 2017)

Playing dark souls II and Mad Max


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 21, 2017)

Man, GR:Wildlands is more than I expected. This is like FC4 merged with GR:Future Soldier, and they absolutely nailed  this the formula for an open world tactical shooter. I only picked it up cause I was lured by the price of the deluxe edition when I was placing my order for Wolfenstein 2, but it looks like new collosus will have to wait until I've played some more of this.
Ubisoft has had some crap released recently, but I think they're getting back on track some of their latest titles. I loved Watch_Dogs 2, I'm loving this one, and I'm super hyped for The Crew 2. AC:Origins is getting good press, I think I'll like that too (in due time, when the price drops).

BTW the game has an absolutely stunning open world, they chose a gorgeous location. And there's Ansel to snap some great screenshots. I don't even mind the low framerate if it looks like this


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 21, 2017)

Flipping back and forward between breaking Make Sail and breaking Consortium: The Tower.  Alpha testing FTW!


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Dec 23, 2017)

Finding & collecting Somachord Tones in Warframe. Here's some screenie of my personal Orbiter room.


----------



## Atomic77 (Dec 23, 2017)

I’ve been off and on in the game world I’ve been playing sims 4 and Some candy crush. And some other games.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 24, 2017)

I just wanna get back at what I wrote a while ago about my problems with destiny 2 and g-sync not working after I close and restart the game. This happened in wildlands too, so I thought if it isn't the drivers (happend on 3 different driver versions) and the game (happened in 2 different games), it has to be something else. Sure enough, disabling the windows game bar fixed it. Go into PC settings and disable everything game bar related. Leaving it here just in case anyone encounters the same problem.


----------



## jormungand (Dec 24, 2017)

Playing Quantum Break thanks to @neatfeatguy giveaway ....game is awesome and so underrated is like playing a good plot action film.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 24, 2017)

jormungand said:


> Playing Quantum Break thanks to @neatfeatguy giveaway ....game is awesome and so underrated is like playing a good plot action film.



Oh man, you got that right!!!! I only have had the chance to play it for a couple of hours and can't wait to get further into the game.


----------



## psyko12 (Dec 24, 2017)

Atm a bit of Overwatch and Destiny 2. 
Looking at GR:WL (thinking of buying it). Maybe finish RoTR so I can get started with some JRPG backlog, Star Ocean


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 25, 2017)

Destiny 2 myself. As it turns out the game updated, and the bug where i was unable to jump over the wall was fixed.
I got about 4 hours into Destiny, i still have story missions and a multiplayer mission that you can do all the time. It's team deathmatch . Thing is most guys are lvl 25 and i am lvl 12 i think. U use the in game gear in pvp...so they have better armor/weapons than me.

It's one huge farming frenzy 
You go somewhere ,it tells you the bad guys are coming. You fight many of them,than boss comes. They tell you area is clear, go back next mission - repeat. And you keep repeating all over nonstop. The weapons and gear you get is useless. As you progress the enemies become stronger ,as you get stronger. You eventually will unload a full clip into one single mob. They drop ammo all the time,so just pick up and repeat. You farm a lot, the story mode finished and then you farm some more. ... 
Is it worth money over Battlefront 2. for me it is. I will take long story telling and some farming with upgrade gear and new skills over short story and very hard multiplayer.


----------



## Drone (Dec 25, 2017)

Atlantica is really big, took whole day to explore it
















Took a loooooooooong time to beat Ursula in her first phase, her second phase wasn't easy either











Cloud in Olympus Coliseum isn't super tough boss but he spams his super attacks every single second, beating him gives a lot of xp points though, plus Sora gets metal Chocobo, minimalistic and easily the best Keyblade ever


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 25, 2017)

Does anyone know how Ghost Reacon Wildlands coop multiplayer work ? 

In Far Cry 4 for example, you did the single player campaign as usual, and whenever you needed help with taking down a fort you could call a friend,and that was the coop part. Is this the same ? You can only call a friend in certain moments, or you can do the campaign from the beginning together ?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 26, 2017)

Cvrk said:


> Does anyone know how Ghost Reacon Wildlands coop multiplayer work ?
> 
> In Far Cry 4 for example, you did the single player campaign as usual, and whenever you needed help with taking down a fort you could call a friend,and that was the coop part. Is this the same ? You can only call a friend in certain moments, or you can do the campaign from the beginning together ?


When you launch the campaign save you go to a "lobby" instead of straight into the gameplay. You can invite friends or other ppl, up to three to make a four team group of ghosts (boo). If you don't you use your artificial stupitity team bots. You can also join a public game while you're in the game. You manage a team and call for rebels to do different things for you, so it feels like playing coop even if you're not playing online.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 26, 2017)

Been playing Hexen 1 via GZDoom. Love that engine. Makes all the old Doom1&2 engine based games look and play great! Had forgotten just how much of a challenge Hexen is.


----------



## silapakorn (Dec 26, 2017)

My GPU died recently so I have to suspend all my PC games at the moment.
I got a PS4Pro last month which is my first console in many years, so I started playing exclusive games that I've missed so far. 
Just finished The Last of Us and Uncharted trilogy and I have to say that the hype around these games doesn't justify their value at all.
They are extremely linear and mediocre gameplay-wise, while graphics are nice they aren't exactly jaw dropping and still lack behind PC games by many years. 
However the free game that I got from 3-month PS Plus coupon, Ratchet and Clank, is surprisingly fun and even has more things to explore (so many guns to upgrade).

Anyway, PS4Pro should keep me busy for a while, hopefully until Nvidia launch their new GTX series so I can get a new card and come back to PC.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 26, 2017)

silapakorn said:


> My GPU died recently so I have to suspend all my PC games at the moment.


Been there, feel for ya.


silapakorn said:


> Anyway, PS4Pro should keep me busy for a while, hopefully until Nvidia launch their new GTX series so I can get a new card and come back to PC.


You'll be waiting a while. You should really go for something to tide you over. The GTX 760 and 770 are great cards right now bang/buck wise.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 26, 2017)

lexluthermiester said:


> Been there, feel for ya.


I've been there so many times I feel nothing anymore. 
Mandatory break from gaming will do you good.


----------



## EzioAs (Dec 26, 2017)

@Drone you can't share KH images, that just makes me want to replay the series again. 

I just beat Wild Arms 2 yesterday. Game is pretty disappointing to be honest considering how great I consider the first game to be. I blame the localization mostly, but at least I can check that game off the backlog list.


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 26, 2017)

lexluthermiester said:


> You'll be waiting a while.


No point in investing in the 1k GtX lineup. Wait till 2k will arrive in 2018 summer. 


cucker tarlson said:


> Mandatory break from gaming will do you good.


wise words spoken


Just got back from Star Wars the last jedi. An excellent movie that beats The Force Awakens. 
Now i feel the need to jump into some battlegrounds 2


----------



## EzioAs (Dec 26, 2017)

jormungand said:


> Playing Quantum Break thanks to @neatfeatguy giveaway ....game is awesome and so underrated is like playing a good plot action film.



I wish I had downloaded the game before I moved. Gonna have to take a break for a couple days while I wait for my new ISP to set things up this week.


----------



## Drone (Dec 26, 2017)

EzioAs said:


> @Drone you can't share KH images, that just makes me want to replay the series again.


Lol I just found out about Stealth Soldiers in Hollow Bastion. I've seen Sora, Donald and Goofy die from a single hit from an invisible enemy and I thought it was a glitch. But it turned out to be an invisible heartless! They spawn only in Kingdom Hearts 1.5 HD (not in original) 

Lol every day I find something new about KH Universe!


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 27, 2017)

I have nothing but complements to say to Ubisoft for Wildlands. This is like Far Cry 4 mixed with Ghost Recon, but if Far Cry 4 was good. The main story is actually very coherent. The side quests are both pretty good and reward you with great rebel support,which is pretty well thought of as they provide a lot of really useful tactical options. The only reservation I have is that it gets a little arduous at times, since you have to collect various documents and files to pinpoint the people you're gonna go after in missions, and upggrading your skills and rebel support requires a doing lot of side quests, which in turn require a ot of travelling in the vast open world. The world is stunning visually and it will take a lot of hours before you'll get tired of travelling from location to location, in a helicoter,plane,on foot, in a boat or in a car of you choice. I'm currently 18 hrs into the game and my progress is at 16%. Looks like it gonna take me close to 100 hrs to complete it just like Watch_Dogs 2. So far so good tho, I'm not getting bored with it.


----------



## jormungand (Dec 27, 2017)

cucker tarlson said:


> I have nothing but complements to say to Ubisoft for Wildlands. This is like Far Cry 4 mixed with Ghost Recon, but if Far Cry 4 was good. The main story is actually very coherent. The side quests are both pretty good and reward you with great rebel support,which is pretty well thought of as they provide a lot of really useful tactical options. The only reservation I have is that it gets a little arduous at times, since you have to collect various documents and files to pinpoint the people you're gonna go after in missions, and upggrading your skills and rebel support requires a doing lot of side quests, which in turn require a ot of travelling in the vast open world. The world is visually stunning and it will take a lot of hours before you'll get tired of travelling from location to location. I'm currently 18 hrs into the game and my progress is at 16%. Looks like it gonna take me close to 100 hrs to complete it just like Watch_Dogs 2. So far so good tho, I'm not getting bored with it.


Have you done the Predator event mission yet???


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 27, 2017)

jormungand said:


> Have you done the Predator event mission yet???


no I'm leaving it for the end.
btw I just remembered how much I enjoyed valley of yetis in FC4, it saved a mediocre game for me.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Dec 27, 2017)

Logging into Warframe every single day to get a new weapon; Sigma & Octantis, which only unlocks after reaching 700 cumulative days. =w= I can do this.


----------



## EzioAs (Dec 27, 2017)

cucker tarlson said:


> I have nothing but complements to say to Ubisoft for Wildlands. This is like Far Cry 4 mixed with Ghost Recon, but if Far Cry 4 was good. The main story is actually very coherent. The side quests are both pretty good and reward you with great rebel support,which is pretty well thought of as they provide a lot of really useful tactical options. The only reservation I have is that it gets a little arduous at times, since you have to collect various documents and files to pinpoint the people you're gonna go after in missions, and upggrading your skills and rebel support requires a doing lot of side quests, which in turn require a ot of travelling in the vast open world. The world is stunning visually and it will take a lot of hours before you'll get tired of travelling from location to location, in a helicoter,plane,on foot, in a boat or in a car of you choice. I'm currently 18 hrs into the game and my progress is at 16%. Looks like it gonna take me close to 100 hrs to complete it just like Watch_Dogs 2. So far so good tho, I'm not getting bored with it.





cucker tarlson said:


> no I'm leaving it for the end.
> btw I just remembered how much I enjoyed valley of yetis in FC4, it saved a mediocre game for me.



Well, I'm glad to hear some good things about Wildlands because I do have some interest in the game but I can't help but disagree how you consider Far Cry 4 to be mediocre. I thought it was the better game between it and FC3. Just my opinion though, taste is different for everyone. I haven't tried the Valley of the Yetis, so maybe I'll come back to that some day.


----------



## jormungand (Dec 27, 2017)

cucker tarlson said:


> no I'm leaving it for the end.
> btw I just remembered how much I enjoyed valley of yetis in FC4, it saved a mediocre game for me.


Im telling you cuz i think is just for a limited time....


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 27, 2017)

jormungand said:


> Im telling you cuz i think is just for a limited time....


Didn't know that, but appparently you're right, "Starting December 14 until early January".



EzioAs said:


> Well, I'm glad to hear some good things about Wildlands because I do have some interest in the game but I can't help but disagree how you consider Far Cry 4 to be mediocre. I thought it was the better game between it and FC3. Just my opinion though, taste is different for everyone. I haven't tried the Valley of the Yetis, so maybe I'll come back to that some day.



Did not like the main story behind FC4, not in the slightest. In FC 3 the story was much better, getting kidnapped by a kidnap/slavery ring on a tropical island, fighting your way out of it against very distinctive bad characters like Vaas and Hoyt, losing your family and finding yourself as part of the rebellion in the process. FC4 tried some of that with Pagan Min and rebels but I did not feel it was well scripted at all. Most of the game was about creating havoc for no apparent reason other than player's entertainment. Not saying it was all bad, but definitely not up to FC 3 standard.

Wildlands doesn't have this typical Far Cry element of fighting against all odds by yourself, it's definitely not that. What is has done properly is (what it looks to me as) a well structured story of liberating a struglling community from illegal activities like a typical Far Cry game, although it is most definitely done in a Ghost Recon type of fashion.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jan 2, 2018)

my custom pilot in Titanfall 2 MP server.


----------



## Cvrk (Jan 2, 2018)

Gears of War 4
They say the single player campaign it's around 8 hours long. Unless you kill everything very very fast and you never die once,maybe. So far i got around 10 hours in it and i might me at the half of it. 
It really takes you on a journey. Completely feel that it has Microsoft all over it, just like Quantum break, this is also a good way to tell a story.
The game doesn't crash, no stupid AI mobs that don't know what to do (Wolfenstein 2017) it runs very well. There is so much color, the graphics are silky smooth and vibrant.

The multiplayer even played with random people,  Horde delivers big time! I jumped in it about 2 days ago and from the first moment i was good at it, unlike the people that had much bigger levels. It was very very fun,and as long as your team doesn't give up it can get exciting.
Versus not so much cuz there is really just one weapon that ruins the fun. The shotgun it OP 

I think this is a game that does Coop very well. Sad that i did not get to experience it this way. I was the only one who put the money on it. The story campaign has coop written all over it. There are very few game that deliver story + action with coop from the very first moment up to 4 players. Only one i can think about is Left 4 Dead 1&2. (i got L4D2 on sale for 1,99$ on new years night)

















































*I can only attach 10 images...don't know why.

Played Aragami for a few hours. And i think this is all the time i can give this game. Don't think i will wanna get back to it any time soon. 
It's a stealth game, that it has coop and it would be more fun to play like that. I did it in single player. You got some skills to upgrade, the graphics look very different and are easy on the eye, beautiful colors and everything is easy to distinguish (unlike garbage Black Desert Online). I feel it has a very good story, but i lost my patience with the stealth system etc. 
Even tho it has violence (kinda).... i think cuz of the story, smart ways you can approach a level and the way it looks and feels (there is a calmness to it,you can take your time) i can recommend this game to children if they are above the age of 10. 
Unlike the crazy repetitive grinding, over sexed mmorpg out there and other insane titles. with Aragami i feel i would let my kids play this. 








*since it is anime/japan kinda...it is only _normal_ i got a underskirt image (*neir automata )


----------



## Kursah (Jan 2, 2018)

Playing through Doom 2016 finally, picked it up on sale and gotta say it is quite fun and entertaining, gibs FTW! 

Then Polaris Sector + Lumens DLC has been my 4X go-to, after I got GalCiv 3 2.7 dominated (woot!). So far having quite a bit of fun, and while I do wish PS had better graphics, it's UI design, and overall presentation is quite solid. Some of the best (tactical real-time) combat in a modern 4X, overall the 1.6 patch has added/revised/fixed a lot of the complaints and wishes I had. I am not playing as the Lumens in this run, but plan to in the next one. 

Then I've been getting into Ashes of the Singularity Escalation for my go-to RTS. It's just so damn fun and I find the AI challenging. Started over on all the campaigns with the recent adjustments and I look forward to dominating them and getting further on a couple campaigns than where I left off. Also starting on all the SP challenges as well, then if that wasn't enough, my youngest son is getting pretty good at this game so we line up some MP/coop action and have been really enjoying it. The game scales really well between his system and mine, and really for the settings being turned back to medium with high settings here and there from Ultra on my PC, it still looks amazing on both at 1080. I had some dialog with Brad W. of StarDock, whom said 2018 should be the year that Ashes sees transports, naval units/maps/warfare, an extra race or two, all sorts of added content and even more maps and improved modding support, and one that I'm stoked for...the planned meta map/campaign w/meta map!! Backing this game since Alpha, it's been a good ride...albeit not perfect. I wouldn't call this game a benchmark-only affair as many shrug it off to being (especially based on older experiences, pre 1.3 was meh compared to what we have today).


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 3, 2018)

Cvrk said:


> Gears of War 4
> They say the single player campaign it's around 8 hours long. Unless you kill everything very very fast and you never die once,maybe. So far i got around 10 hours in it and i might me at the half of it.
> It really takes you on a journey. Completely feel that it has Microsoft all over it, just like Quantum break, this is also a good way to tell a story.
> The game doesn't crash, no stupid AI mobs that don't know what to do (Wolfenstein 2017) it runs very well. There is so much color, the graphics are silky smooth and vibrant.
> ...


I still haven't installed GoW4 that I got with my GPU last year, although I very much wanted to play it. This sucker says it's 100GB and keeps resetting the download progress.


----------



## Cvrk (Jan 3, 2018)

@cucker tarlson Oh no. It's not 100 gb. it's 127gb and it can get bigger. 
I have no idea why!!! But yeah it's huge. 

@rtwjunkie gears of War 4  might be for you. it brings lots of story. Even tho i'm not sure your into shooting so many mobs. The game turns into one shooting mania, but it's done right. 

I feel like Call of Duty is done stupid! The idea with all these games is get to the point where the game will trigger next scene. Staying in cover and trying to fight will never work! In CoD: WW2 there was many moments like this, even a ridiculous one where i moved from left to right and at that point the game triggered the scene...your gonna have a bot say "ok guys it's all clear" and the enemy bots will just go away. 

GoW 4 is not like this. There is a small but skilled group of enemies that attack in every scene. It's more about the AI putting up a fight then the numbers. And you have to clear them all out to proceed. 
But with every game in the category, the friendly bots are stupid. They will help you if you get down, but that is it. You need to do the 95% of the shooting and taking down the enemies. Which is fine, i guess this is what we pay for....but here the element of coop is huge Actually playing with a friend can be super fun cuz everyone can hold there own and the battle is much more easy. 
Again GoW4 is a perfect example of a Coop story shooter done very well.


----------



## Guitar (Jan 3, 2018)

It's too bad you can't get GoW4 on Steam.

Playing the usual but did play some AoE 2 HD this weekend...forgot how much fun that game is, also how much I suck at it lol. I don't really like using keyboard/learning shortcuts etc. for (most) games, so I only use the mouse and just play with that for the most part, which makes it much harder I'm sure. Either way it's a relaxing fun game that IMO still holds up (which is cool because most games from childhood usually don't).


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 3, 2018)

Cvrk said:


> @rtwjunkie gears of War 4 might be for you. it brings lots of story. Even tho i'm not sure your into shooting so many mobs. The game turns into one shooting mania, but it's done right.


You got that right, I like a story.  How is the gameplay compared to first one?  If the mobs are same way as f1rst, I'd probably like the shooter aspect.

I hear that MS makes it install on your C drive?  Is that so?  You get no say at all?  That's too much space for my boot SSD if true.


----------



## Cvrk (Jan 3, 2018)

I played Gears of War back in the days...cuz there's only one more title (the first one) that has PC version...and like i said it's been a long time. I feel maybe the mobs are smarter now, and also they kinda feel the same. But now you have new enemies, new mobs to shoot. Things is first GoW was very innovative. It had real real coop. Missions where you had to keep your friend in the light while he was attacked by locust mobs, missions where one was doing the driving and the other the shooting etc...it was something the world has not seen i terms of shooter coop.
Looking on the internet,it has many chapters and i think i am almost a quarter in the game,after about 8 hours or more in single player,but so far i have not seen innovation.

We are sick and tired of games being less than what they were. Not true for all titles,but most of them. So far ,and I should wait until i finish this but GoW 4 is less than the original title.   Than again Call of Duty 2 was much more than what WW2 2017 is....by miles ahead.

Overall if you like the first, you will like this one too. And well i am more than anything a single player story type of guy. There is not much to play out there,that brings it in. So which ever title i get i play....even if i have to pay for it (crazy right).
@rtwjunkie you recommended AC Origins, thing is that is way to expensive for me at the moment...far to expensive, especially considering the very negative reviews it got.


@Guitar i played AoE 2 HD on new years eve , i was tired and i did not find the focus for it. Every time we do a Lan party we must do AoE 2 HD....this time i just did not have the power for it, and we ended up losing about 3 games until we went for Left 4 Dead Coop Campaign for 1,99$ on sale. It was more exciting and mindless ....so it kept me from going to bed.
I will most definitely come back to L4D 2 cuz it has so many mods.


If any you guys get GoW 4 let me know...we will do Horde together. The best part is at each round you get to see the one that got the most points, and after each 10 levels you get a boss....the one at lvl 10 no big deal but after that lvl 20+ it gets really hard and fun.


----------



## EzioAs (Jan 4, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> I hear that MS makes it install on your C drive?  Is that so?  You get no say at all?  That's too much space for my boot SSD if true.



No, you can change where to install store apps/games but you need to change it in Settings>System>Storage>Change where new Content is saved. Annoying, I know, so if you guys think so too, try to give them feedback on the Feedback Hub cause I've seen Microsoft made a lot of changes based feedback they got there.


----------



## Cvrk (Jan 4, 2018)

Almost. 

When installing GoW 4 it asks you to have more than 120 GB of free space. Then you can browser and chose to install where ever you want. 
I did not change the default location from Store settings. 

The problem is they say it's no refund.


----------



## EzioAs (Jan 4, 2018)

Cvrk said:


> Almost.
> 
> When installing GoW 4 it asks you to have more than 120 GB of free space. Then you can browser and chose to install where ever you want.
> I did not change the default location from Store settings.
> ...



Oh, they did improve on that now? Good to hear. Last game I installed was ReCore and that was about a year ago I think.


----------



## BiggieShady (Jan 4, 2018)

Playing Assassin's Creed: Origins ... it's such a cpu hog, playing it on ultra quallity toasting both cpu and gpu at 80 C


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 4, 2018)

BiggieShady said:


> Playing Assassin's Creed: Origins ... it's such a cpu hog, playing it on ultra quallity toasting both cpu and gpu at 80 C


Yeah, it was always between 60 and 80% CPU use, but as long as the game ran ultra smooth at ultra (and it did) for me, I didn't care.


----------



## BiggieShady (Jan 4, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> Yeah, it was always between 60 and 80% CPU use, but as long as the game ran ultra smooth at ultra (and it did) for me, I didn't care.


My i5 goest to 100% routinely ... low but steady frame rate, as console people would say - cinematic experience


----------



## StrayKAT (Jan 4, 2018)

BiggieShady said:


> Playing Assassin's Creed: Origins ... it's such a cpu hog, playing it on ultra quallity toasting both cpu and gpu at 80 C



I keep hearing that about the cpu. Are there like... huge cities or something (more than before, I mean?)


----------



## Cvrk (Jan 4, 2018)

@BiggieShady tell me all about it.
Hows the story? 
One of my main reviews talked about the game, and pointed two very important things that convinced me not to buy:
a) it has the most boring story and meaningless flow of all AC games, even way worst than the first one
b) the enemies AI are relentless, they never give up in following you..before you know it you will have an entire town of guards after you,either you get the mission perfect or you will lose considering that if you run it's impossible to escape ...they just keep coming.  
....and also they have changed the combat system and unlike Dark Souls it has a delay,so it almost doe snot matter when you block or dodge ...it's buggy and there for you will get hit even if you perform a block at the right time


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 4, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> I keep hearing that about the cpu. Are there like... huge cities or something (more than before, I mean?)


Yes, there are.  There are no loading screens. It is a very expansive seamless world, and so many people with their own conversations and routines in cities that Bethesda should be asking them how they do it.

@BiggieShady are you on a higher resolution? I'm at 1080p and getting 50-60 fps constant.

@Cvrk :

a) the story is very well put together, flows well, and allows you to do whatever side quests you want when you want, much like TW3.

b) reviews lied to you. That is not how the AI is. You can leave their area and lose them very easily, especially in a town or city, which is how it should be.  Also, the guards or soldiers in one area treat me as if they don't know I just slaughtered their friends two towns away, which is as it should be.

Overall, this is better than Black Flag. I enjoyed it very much.


----------



## StrayKAT (Jan 4, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> Yes, there are.  There are no loading screens. It is a very expansive seamless world, and so many people with their own conversations and routines in cities the Bethesda should be asking them how they do it.
> 
> @BiggieShady are you on a higher resolution? I'm at 1080p and getting 50-60 fps constant.
> 
> ...



I might actually play. I stopped AC after AC2. I don't really care about the series outside the Hashashin template.. but AC1 was still early and the gameplay wasn't great. So this sounds like an improved Mid East game.


----------



## BiggieShady (Jan 4, 2018)

Cvrk said:


> @BiggieShady tell me all about it.
> Hows the story?


Very RPG like, one main quest line and side quests sprinkled on the map ... don't know about story quality, I'm not that deep into the story, spent most time exploring very detailed world and doing side stuff. Character progression is also RPGish with ability tree and points on level up. Movement wise, they got rid of High profile/Low profile mode and you have sneak on toggle like in syndicate but hood on separate toggle.


rtwjunkie said:


> @BiggieShady are you on a higher resolution? I'm at 1080p and getting 50-60 fps constant.


Nope 1080p, using GTX 970 and i5 @4.2 doing 40-50 mostly, didn't got to Alexandria yet, it may sink sub 40fps there for me as I'm reading


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 4, 2018)

BiggieShady said:


> Very RPG like, one main quest line and side quests sprinkled on the map ... don't know about story quality, I'm not that deep into the story, spent most time exploring very detailed world and doing side stuff. Character progression is also RPGish with ability tree and points on level up. Movement wise, they got rid of High profile/Low profile mode and you have sneak on toggle like in syndicate but hood on separate toggle.
> 
> Nope 1080p, using GTX 970 and i5 @4.2 doing 40-50 mostly, didn't got to Alexandria yet, it may sink sub 40fps there for me as I'm reading
> View attachment 95543


Ok, i5 and 970, I didn't pay attention.  The game will use as many threads as you can give it, so it has been loading my i7 across the board, and I get 50-60 with a 980Ti, which is also loading good enough to keep the fan in fan profile mode running at 75%.  It is a taxing game!


----------



## BiggieShady (Jan 4, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> It is a taxing game!


I guess burning my machine will be good enough reason to upgrade


----------



## Fluffmeister (Jan 4, 2018)

Wow, AMD are sucking at ACO performance at the moment.

Anyway, I'm mainly playing Day of Infamy at the moment, love my online WWII shooters, and this is as near as I'm gonna get to being a Day of Defeat 2 sequal.


----------



## Cvrk (Jan 5, 2018)

Minute 16:00 , 9:00 & 12:00


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 5, 2018)

9:00 - He said he didn't know what was going on....then he is an idiot. The story and events and what I needed to do were all very clear to me throughout. Not once did I need to consult an abacus or speak to an oracle to figure it out.

12:00 - I don't know what to tell you. I don't know what happened to him, but what happened simply does NOT happen.  Not once did I ever experience being unable to get away from an enemy by breaking line of sight and hiding, as has always been done.  Additionally, if you keep running in a straight line like he did, they do not follow you forever.  And the enemy are not all-knowing.  I can kill a group of soldiers on the road, move down the road a half a km and meet more who happen to be galloping toward me and they have no idea who killed their guys.  They will even be curious about the scene, but not assume I did it.

16:00 - Said he couldn't get interested. Well, that's him. Don't let him tell you what to enjoy. These professional reviewers frankly all should be put out to pasture and forcibly retired.  They are so jaded they are not useful to anyone.  I thoroughly enjoyed the game, and so has anyone I have talked to that has played it.  I know that's anecdotal, but it's what I know, not what some reviewer is telling me.

Really though, you gotta start ignoring these so called reviewers.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 6, 2018)

The last game I played (and streamed) was Remember Me. I can't even describe how much I love that game.

More than much that Life is Strange vibe since it's from the same studio, and that soundtrack makes me almost cry. One of the best game soundtracks EVER! 

edit: and it's hard to choose from those that which character I love the most, Nilin or Chloe or Rachel.. 

edit 2: also I purchased Dreamfall since I also loved that game when it came out. Damn that people want to see me streaming Alien Isolation next, I'd love to stream Dreamfall. But of course I listen to my viewers (aaaaand donaters! ), since they are also my content creators


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 6, 2018)

Found the predator mission in GR:Wildlands. Haven't completed yet despite trying.



Spoiler: spoiler



This thing won't die. I've been trying for hours, kills me every time right out of nowhere. Last time I tried I counted the shots, it survived 29 shots to the head with the most powerful sniper rifle before it killed me eventually. Gonna try again later but this is very annoying.



A few imgs



Spoiler: imgs


----------



## King Banakon (Jan 6, 2018)

playing  Arma 3 Tac-Ops Mission fight now


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 6, 2018)

Killed the predator in GR:W, took me hours. TBH it was not what I expected.


----------



## jormungand (Jan 6, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> Killed the predator in GR:W, took me hours. TBH it was not what I expected.


the mission or the difficulty??? i expected more from the mission ....but is the only game that have given that kind of exp for Predators fans....tbh i wanted much more more!!! i died like 5 times to figure it out how to avoid his attacks


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 6, 2018)

jormungand said:


> the mission or the difficulty??? i expected more from the mission ....but is the only game that have given that kind of exp for Predators fans....tbh i wanted much more more!!! i died like 5 times to figure it out how to avoid his attacks


The mission. Expected more suspense from it. Instead the whole point of it was "am I gonna sink enoguh bullets into him this time or is it gonna it kill me first yet again". I certainly expected a well scripted mission with tracking it across the jungle Wtcher 3 style. Well, this isn't it sadly. The fighting part was good but it was what lead to it that disappointed me.

The facemask you recieve by completing the challenge might be the best thing about it tho. Looks awesome and you get predator's vision (different from game's default thermo vision) with all the voices imitating the effect from the movie.


----------



## psyko12 (Jan 6, 2018)

Got hooked on this fun gem !! Especially they put in online multiplayer hahaha










EDIT: damn it posted too soon, fingers slipped on post (mobile atm).

The game is human fall flat!
It's a fun and very nice physics / ragdoll puzzle game.
The soundtrack is also nice. Very relaxing.


----------



## Drone (Jan 7, 2018)

^ lol looks like fun anywho ...


Took me 86 hours to beat *Kingdom Hearts HD 1.5 Remix* on *Proud* difficulty. Leveled up Sora a lot (level 76) but didn't get Berserk ability (requires level 78 lol). Final segment is pretty tough, 7 final boss battles and no rest inbetween (no saves, no loads). Pretty annoying that beating final boss gives you a lot of XP but you can't use them because game won't save your end game and final stats. So I'll have to reload my old save to fight Ice Titan in Olympus Coliseum and *Sephiroth. *Have no idea how to beat Sephiroth lol, he was easy in KH2 but not in KH1.

Game system is pretty awesome, no glitches/bugs. Great physics, AI, gameplay, characters, story, gfx, soundtrack all 5/5.

Phantom boss battle was the most rewarding one:


----------



## 64K (Jan 7, 2018)

Finally got around to some Borderlands 2 DLC. Currently part way through Tiny Tina's Assault on Dragonkeep. Poor deranged Tina.......but she's pretty funny. Roland as the "White Knight". I hope the other 3 DLCs are as good.


----------



## stuartb04 (Jan 7, 2018)

been playing zelda breath of the wild since xmas (partner bought me a switch)
loving it so far

just immersing myself in the whole world that unfolds.

think the best way to play it is to not watch guides and explore all the nooks and crannies yourself.


----------



## mikeyarthur (Jan 8, 2018)

Right now playing 'Candy Crush' Much enjoying.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 8, 2018)

Welcome?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 8, 2018)

On another note, has any game made you genuinely scared ? I still remember clearing the volatile nests in dying light the following was a nightmare. Literally made my hands tremble. This one was crazy too, although not as hardcore as clearing the nests











One more thing I rememberd I wanted to ask you. This is from Deus Ex:HR. I remember somewhere around the middle of the game you get into some kind of a facility, and as you get to the bottom of it you meet a scentist and in the same room which looks like some sort of an experimental lab there's a girl lying there and if you pay attention to her she asks you to give her some sort of euthanasia drug, don't remember exactly what. Does anyone know how to find this scene on youtube ? I think no scene ever touched my emotions as much as what I did to that girl there in HR, I felt genuinely shattered after that.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 8, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> On another note, has any game made you genuinely scared ? I still remember clearing the volatile nests in dying light the following was a nightmare. Literally made my hands tremble. This one was crazy too, although not as hardcore as clearing the nests
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, the volatile nests in DL were a mess, and definitely made me creep a lot heheh. Had a few jump-scares in the original F.E.A.R., and 5 Nights, that was the whole point lol.


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 8, 2018)

In this order.
1. Dirt 4 
2. Dirt Rally
3. WRC 7 
4. WRC 6


----------



## Drone (Jan 9, 2018)

stuartb04 said:


> think the best way to play it is to not watch guides and explore all the nooks and crannies yourself.



True. Nothing feels better than finding a secret passage or some hidden/rare item in some unreachable place!

Pretty often games have some unlogical situations involving some puzzle or boss battle when nothing seems to work. Even then I don't watch guides and find solution by myself. In 99% I find them by accidence. Like Sherlock Holmes said "When you have eliminated the impossible, whatever remains, however improbable, must be the truth."


----------



## Kovoet (Jan 9, 2018)

Just finished the assassins creed but back with my old one which to me is still the best. JOINT OPERATIONS


----------



## erixx (Jan 9, 2018)

Novalogic fan here! Do you mean Joint Ops is still active online? I left Delta Force decades ago!


----------



## Frick (Jan 9, 2018)

Downloaded a bunch of games when visiting my sister, still I play only Stellaris. I've lost interest in games it seems.


----------



## Cvrk (Jan 9, 2018)

DRDNA said:


> In this order.
> 1. Dirt 4
> 2. Dirt Rally
> 3. WRC 7
> 4. WRC 6


What happen to Mario Kart ?


Ahhzz said:


> Welcome?


he specially made the account just to say that. considering how seriously we take our games on TPU i'd say this was high level trolling. Still nicely done with that title, no one expected Candy Crush even tho no screens.

I feel like for the sake of respect for the community , one can not just come and simply say the games name..."i play this" . Nah, moderators should make it mandatory to post at least one screen.  You are playing it but you also take the time and courtesy to show us


----------



## Kovoet (Jan 9, 2018)

erixx said:


> Novalogic fan here! Do you mean Joint Ops is still active online? I left Delta Force decades ago!


Oh yes I'm on line virtually every night playing it.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 9, 2018)

a little Armored Warfare for a change .... a huge break and then i decided to check on it ...

oh well now hard PVE is really ... H.A.R.D (no more mindless rushing  ) and they improved the rendering a bit (60fps stable @1440p max settings noAA) the tanks looks a bit more weathered and they also added some storyline spec ops (didn't try that one tho ) and "upgraded" the UI and result window (tho the new commander progression system is a pain in the @... more choice but totally messed up )

12 kills 21k dmg (when the other did at max a little above a 3rd of that  ) 64 spotting and almost 1k rep more than the 2nd best huhuhu that was fun


edit and the funniest .... i got all my premium/exclusives tank back after the .22 reset ... even those i did sell prior to it ... that's a weird but welcome surprise (and also i have some premium time i got in platinum crates i got for Halloween and Christmas, did not log but i did the small event on the website  )


----------



## erixx (Jan 9, 2018)

Kovoet said:


> Oh yes I'm on line virtually every night playing it.


Would you introduce me to how to start playing or point me to the best guide to do it?
Atm I play Insurgency, and mainly Rising Storm2, inmersion is top class!


----------



## Kovoet (Jan 9, 2018)

erixx said:


> Would you introduce me to how to start playing or point me to the best guide to do it?
> Atm I play Insurgency, and mainly Rising Storm2, inmersion is top class!


You can download it now off steam with all the updates once you got it I can guide you from there.


----------



## erixx (Jan 10, 2018)

Great, last time I tried (some years ago) MP was buggy, complex or offline. Gonna check Steam, it will depend of price and status of the code. Thanks man!


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 10, 2018)

Finish Xenoblade 2.  Drop around 115 hours into it and enjoyed every one of those hours.
Had BoTW, got bored with it and traded it off.  ....it just not doing the Zelda itch right for me.
Now on Disgaea 5 Complete.  Darn, this is one fun game.  Probably going to dump a good amount of hours into it.


----------



## Guitar (Jan 10, 2018)

Started playing Rocket League again..took like a 6 month break (probably not that long). Couldn't stay away, needed another game to play to ween myself more off CS:GO lol.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jan 12, 2018)

went back to GRID Autosport after a year or 2 hiatus.


----------



## denixius (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm playing The Elder Scolls Online in these days. First I was started to play in 2014 with Alpha. It was weird, but I guess they are now made a good game with latest updates. Also there are good places like Seyda Neen, Balmora, Vivec! It's awesome. I love Morrowind, and the latest expansion made me cry while playing it. 

By the way, I'm waiting for new Total War game which announced last week.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 12, 2018)

wolfaust said:


> ...
> 
> By the way, I'm waiting for new Total War game which announced last week.


I saw that! I love the Three Kingdom series   looking forward to a Total War rendition


----------



## denixius (Jan 12, 2018)

Ahhzz said:


> I saw that! I love the Three Kingdom series   looking forward to a Total War rendition



China will be different experience for Total War. But I hope they will not ruin it when it released. You know, if we are think about Total War: Rome II, its gameplay experience on day one was horrible. As I said, some people expected this new game theme; China, I mean. I expected that too, but mostly Medieval III.  I know Three Kingdom TV show, I loved that too.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 12, 2018)

wolfaust said:


> China will be different experience for Total War. But I hope they will not ruin it when it released. You know, if we are think about Total War: Rome II, its gameplay experience on day one was horrible. As I said, some people expected this new game theme; China, I mean. I expected that too, but mostly Medieval III.  I know Three Kingdom TV show, I loved that too.


The good thing about CA is they continue to fix and improve. Hell, Rome II got a huge update as well as another campaign DLC 4years after release, with the patch nearly fixing diplomacy and campaign AI completely.  

So even if they release a mess, they will continue to improve it.


----------



## denixius (Jan 12, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> The good thing about CA is they continue to fix and improve. Hell, Rome II got a huge update as well as another campaign DLC 4years after release, with the patch nearly fixing diplomacy and campaign AI completely.
> 
> So even if they release a mess, they will continue to improve it.



No doubt that CA is improving their games, and I still love playing Rome II with its DLCs. Also they did great job with two Total War: Warhammer games, I think.


----------



## EzioAs (Jan 12, 2018)

Got internet again, so I downloaded *Quantum Break*. Just played for a short time to test it and boy is this game beautiful.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 12, 2018)

EzioAs said:


> Got internet again, so I downloaded *Quantum Break*. Just played for a short time to test it and boy is this game beautiful.


Very underrated game! I got sidetracked after getting about halfway, but the story, the acting, and the visuals are all excellent.  

The only downside is with keyboard and mouse it takes some concentration for all the controls.

Looking to get back into it soon!


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 12, 2018)

Wanting to check out "They Are Billions", looks like a sale on HB right now, not sure if I will splurge just yet, tho....


----------



## Cvrk (Jan 12, 2018)

wolfaust said:


> China will be different experience for Total War.


and this is where @rtwjunkie gets upset...talking criticism about his favorite IP

There is no different experience.  Remake the map just a little, kinda add new skins to the troops, give a tutorial narrator with english/chinese accent and the game is done.
Now a days it's about releasing a new title every year so we can sell some more. A company that takes it's time to deliver a powerful well polished product,either brave or it does not belong to the industry giants.

Cd Projekt Red has my at most respect. However,let them do a good job as they did so far, give them 1 more decade, and they too will become the industry leaders publishers that will release a game every year for the sake of money (quantity over quality).

Who is old enough to remember Ubisoft as the new kid on the block who put love and attention in every game they released ? ....where are they now? If you haven't played AC:O it's fine a new one is coming in 2018, AC:R Remastered (i guess not so new but with a few side quests just to make it look new).

We are left with extremely few known creators/publishers that can bring _new_ to the table.  And i, with the enthusiasm of a small little boy, await that _new_ in Cyberpunk 2077.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@Ahhzz i played many matches of They are billions. Hard game. But if you get it going...it's incredible disappointing.
Here's the thing....you evolve, you push the borders of the wall and create army...they come in waves,telling you exactly what side they will attack. You counter attack with ease. That's where i deleted the game. I think there is an infinite amount of waves
I don't know how many hours in it....more than 3 for sure....The first 1 hour or more was very hard,then it just kept repeating itself. The entire map was mine,the game just spawns waves.

I played many matches until I finally managed to learn. You need Tesla electric towers...that's the only way you can add more space around your city.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 12, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> On another note, has any game made you genuinely scared ? I still remember clearing the volatile nests in dying light the following was a nightmare. Literally made my hands tremble. This one was crazy too, although not as hardcore as clearing the nests
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Silent Hill 3... and a somewhat less well known gem (skip to 7.30 for some good stuff)

They don't make em like they used to


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 12, 2018)

The Division - 1.8
EverSpace + Encounters Expansion


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 12, 2018)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> The Division - 1.8
> EverSpace + Encounters Expansion



Same


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 12, 2018)

Cvrk said:


> and this is where @rtwjunkie gets upset...talking criticism about his favorite IP


Lol, no, I'm not upset. CA initially releases crap, no matter what game it is.


----------



## Readlight (Jan 14, 2018)

Recently old games whit new renderers, whit bugs fixed, they work fast.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 14, 2018)

I've been playing Avorion lately. It's kind of a mix between the building aspect of Space Engineers and the game mechanics and gameplay from Freelancer/Elite Dangerous but, with the ability to have multiple ships all doing stuff at the same time. It also has the added perk of running in Linux which is what I'm limited to these days.
https://www.avorion.net/

My steam library looks something like this in Ubuntu:


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 15, 2018)

Playing GTAV through soundcard, analogue amp and 6 chunky speakers takes it to a whole other level. I have 2 of the speakers under a raised floor.....its a beautiful thing when the earth moves too........


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 16, 2018)

About half way through Zelda Breath of the wild now on the Switch, i have skipped a lot of side quest and been doing few shrines as they come along the path i'm going, collecting essential items and just getting by lol..hopefully i can finish it by the time Monster Hunter World is released.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 16, 2018)

well... humble bundle discount ... for less than 8$ 

not too shabby (less evolved than "Flying Tigers" but good enough specially for less than a $ )


very interesting and well designed 

and Hyperdevotion Noire: Goddess Blackheart (completing my compil heart collection  )


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 16, 2018)

GreiverBlade said:


> well... humble bundle discount ... for less than 8$
> View attachment 95994View attachment 95995View attachment 95996
> not too shabby (less evolved than "Flying Tigers" but good enough specially for less than a $ )
> 
> ...


*sigh* I'm still looking for a solid helicopter combat game to fill in the holes around my Path of Exile gaming


----------



## AsRock (Jan 16, 2018)

Ahhzz said:


> *sigh* I'm still looking for a solid helicopter combat game to fill in the holes around my Path of Exile gaming



Well to me DCS: Black Black 2 \ DCS UH-1H HueyUH-1H Huey  is the only way to go, learning it can be easy or realistic.There are two others they do too.

Sadly no Apache \ Cobra or any thing though  .


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 16, 2018)

AsRock said:


> Well to me DCS: Black Black 2 \ DCS UH-1H HueyUH-1H Huey  is the only way to go, learning it can be easy or realistic.There are two others they do too.
> 
> Sadly no Apache \ Cobra or any thing though .


Nah, I wanna go shoot things on missions in a Cobra or Sidewinder


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 16, 2018)

Ahhzz said:


> *sigh* I'm still looking for a solid helicopter combat game to fill in the holes around my Path of Exile gaming


LHX


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 16, 2018)

ne6togadno said:


> LHX


hahaha nice 

*sigh* I don't understand why there's such a dearth of these in the market... I would think if nothing else, the VR revolution... ok, a skirmish... anyway, I would think the VR stuff would have pulled someone to create a crappy one if nothing else....


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 16, 2018)

Ahhzz said:


> hahaha nice
> 
> *sigh* I don't understand why there's such a dearth of these in the market... I would think if nothing else, the VR revolution... ok, a skirmish... anyway, I would think the VR stuff would have pulled someone to create a crappy one if nothing else....


too hard to achieve acceptable (by today's standards) visuals with reasonable performance also noone have figured out micro transactions for such kind of game... yet


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 16, 2018)

ne6togadno said:


> too hard to achieve acceptable (by today's standards) visuals with reasonable performance also noone have figured out micro transactions for such kind of game... yet


Oh, I don't want anything in a VR game at all, I just thought that would be a trigger if nothing else was yet heheh. I just want a "regular" old helicopter attack/mission game, just in today's current technology


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 16, 2018)

Admiring the scenery in Ghost Recon-Wildlands having just done the same in Rise of the Tomb Raider. Two gorgeous looking games.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 18, 2018)

Ahhzz said:


> Oh, I don't want anything in a VR game at all, I just thought that would be a trigger if nothing else was yet heheh. I just want a "regular" old helicopter attack/mission game, just in today's current technology


even if not VR what i said is still applies.
think of how typical mission would go. 50-250m, 150-250km/h - close enough so that Vegetation/city environment to be visible in high details and fast enough so that tons of rendering has to be done in order to express sence of the motion.
at high details even titan v will scream for mercy.
or if devs paly it "clever" and make missions only in deserts/rocky mountains how many you will withstand before you puke and press alt+f4 

edit:
also not much of potential for multiplayer (beside co-op) which seams to be "thE muSt haVe" for every game in devs bible this days


----------



## jormungand (Jan 18, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> About half way through Zelda Breath of the wild now on the Switch, i have skipped a lot of side quest and been doing few shrines as they come along the path i'm going, collecting essential items and just getting by lol..hopefully i can finish it by the time Monster Hunter World is released.


Im on the same boat...been waiting for MHW since the first moment that was announced...and now they say 10 months for pc.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 18, 2018)

jormungand said:


> Im on the same boat...been waiting for MHW since the first moment that was announced...and now they say 10 months for pc.


I'll be getting it on PS4 as i have a few family and friends getting it on that platform, would have preferred to play it on PC but playing with family &friends is better value of enjoyment for me.


----------



## Filip Georgievski (Jan 18, 2018)

Mostly PUBG, a little BF1 now and then and now i got Insurgency.


----------



## ShurikN (Jan 18, 2018)

Shadow Tactics: Blades of the Shogun.
What an amazing game, got stuck for 20 minutes at the end of second mission and was like "WHAT AM I DOING WRONG" but managed to notice something that I missed, which made it really easy.
The characters are also quite interesting, and the setting is one of my favorite.
If you loved Commandos this is the game for you. And it's also on a 50% discount on steam.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 18, 2018)

ne6togadno said:


> even if not VR what i said is still applies.
> think of how typical mission would go. 50-250m, 150-250km/h - close enough so that Vegetation/city environment to be visible in high details and fast enough so that tons of rendering has to be done in order to express sence of the motion.
> at high details even titan v will scream for mercy.
> or if devs paly it "clever" and make missions only in deserts/rocky mountains how many you will withstand before you puke and press alt+f4
> ...


I see tons of potential in multiplayer, ignoring co-op, which is what I prefer in multi anyway. World of Tanks is a perfect example of how well that works. Creating defensive-type maps, controlling a certain area, even a CTF mode is easy to conceive, and there are games all over the market with variations on those themes. 
As for the vegetation/city environment, Titanfall 2 shows how well that could work. If you're going too fast to see individual blades of grass, why would you need them to render? And while "Fast fast fast!!" is great for a jet game, or NFS, helicopters are much better at maneuverability, and rapid vertical changes. The only time I remember needing to go "fast" was chasing a target, and that's when you don't care about how tightly the environment is rendered. 
I fail to see an issue with capabilities of modern computers. Just that someone with the resources hasn't seen a niche or market for the game type yet.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 18, 2018)

Ahhzz said:


> Oh, I don't want anything in a VR game at all, I just thought that would be a trigger if nothing else was yet heheh. I just want a "regular" old helicopter attack/mission game, just in today's current technology




I gave up many years on finding any thing like that, more so when Microprose\Digital Integration went out of business many moons ago.  Same with Ghost Recon ( FPS shooter ).


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 18, 2018)

Pretty much just Rome2 



























I'd be ok with just my collection of the Total War series if GPU prices stay high and I couldn't upgrade my rig ever.


----------



## psyko12 (Jan 21, 2018)

Trying to get back into The Division, heard that 1.8 brought alot of good things in. Still have not gotten Barrett's vest and such, still running my gear from 1.2 
Stopped Destiny 2 after maxing out a hunter.
Started Tomb Raider 2013 where I left it from 2015 

Couldn't give them much time due to SFV, rolled out Arcade Edition and been playing since release Jan15/16, non-stop to get those s1 /s2 characters for free with in-game dosh and grinding it online. 

Anddd eventually will forget about those again once DBZ Fighter comes out on the 25/26?


----------



## Drone (Jan 21, 2018)

*Kingdom Hearts 3D [Dream Drop Distance]*

Extremely tough game. It's basically like this:

die -> reload -> die -> reload ... <5 hours later> "yay new world!"

I always play Kingdom Hearts games on Proud Mode and complain that they're too hard, haha.








































Levels are much bigger now, even bigger than in Birth By Sleep. All enemies are unique (not a single enemy was recycled from previous KH games) with extremely good AI. Battles/controls are just like in Birth By Sleep and gameplay is little bit like Re:Chain of Memories. 

Really good plot with tons of new moves/weapons and flashbacks from all KH games to date.

Played for 20 hours and completed ~ 30% of the game.


----------



## erixx (Jan 24, 2018)

Verdun/Tannenberg! It's very similar to BF1 but without it's flying doritos circus.

I also like Rome 2, but would like it more without the bugged or unrealistic managing/diplomacy part. Gimme just battles and a background storyline. (good soldiers are not good politicians, lol)


----------



## IceScreamer (Jan 24, 2018)

Just got Killing Floor 2 so I'm getting into that. Gotta say, I like the first one much more. The sequel reminds me a bit more of L4D.


----------



## Bow (Jan 24, 2018)

I am fed up with BF1/Dice/EA and gaming in general. New game, need new hardware, game sucks, repeat.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jan 25, 2018)

Enjoyed playing Black Desert Online SEA release. By far one of the easiest MMORPG to play in my books.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 25, 2018)

Hey hey hey....
Nvidia freestyle is finally here and it's really nice. Lets you adjust a ton of IQ settings in game, most prominent are sharpening,digital vibrance,depth of field,contrast and many many others. You can create custom profiles and save them, then just click and apply in game. Really easy to use. if you wanna try donload the lastest driver and update geforce experience, enable experimental features checkbox in settings, then press alt+f3 to open the freestyle tab. Works like ansel, the settings just stay in gameplay.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jan 25, 2018)

Now that i got a Thrustmaster t300rs with t3pa pedals and the th8a shifter i restarted to play Assetto Corsa and Dirt Rally.
Restarted to play Subnautica with a new save now that is release.
Dragon Dogma and is very hard if you rush into the enemy XD .


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 25, 2018)

I've been playing Fallout 4 VR on my Vive, and I have to say it's amazing in VR. It's the only game that I've play in VR for over 4 hours in one sitting. I love playing room scale, but I really enjoy being able to sit and play FO4VR.



Spoiler: Screenshots



*Remember screenshots don't do it justice.. It looks a lot better in game!*













*It's crazy at how real the barb wire looks and the water. This guard tower is huge! I never realized it in the pancake version.*





*The water looks awesome.*













*This is the underground place in Concord that looks so awesome. It was really eerie and I swear I felt like I was really there.. lol The sounds really pull you in with the visuals.*


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jan 27, 2018)

Here's my character in BDO SEA. Compression looked somewhat terrible. =w=


----------



## Drone (Jan 28, 2018)

*Kingdom Hearts 3D [Dream Drop Distance] *

Time elapsed: ~ 60 hours and that translates to ~ 60% of the game. I guess entire game is about 100 hours long.
Worlds getting extremely diverse. Different textures, enemies. It never gets old.












Tron 2 world is awesome! Sora vs Tron .. I mean Rinzler was one of the best boss fights!











Nice to see Axel .. I mean Lea and Quorra 











Country of the Musketeers level design is pretty cool. Goofy, Donald and Mickey are back!


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 28, 2018)

Oh my this Resident Evil 7 really did surprise me in a good way.


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 28, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Oh my this Resident Evil 7 really did surprise me in a good way.


Played the demo some time ago. It's been sitting on my wishlist since release, but I still have too much stuff to catch on...


Still playing Witcher 3. It's the second playthrough on NG+ Deathmarch, and I only have one story-related achievement left...
230hours total so far. That's more than I spent on 5[!!!] playthroughs of Skyrim on Legendary with all of its DLC and some large community quest mods.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jan 28, 2018)

Done my first proper Captura in Warframe.


----------



## enxo218 (Jan 28, 2018)

eurotruck simulator 2, divinity original sin enhanced edition


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 29, 2018)

Still playing MGSV The Phantom Pain and loving it, although I must be slow as I've been at it for almost 12 months and am only 17% completed.
This is why I like the game as it's so huge and you can play it at your own pace. Very unforgiving if you go at it like Rambo though.
Also, it's superbly well balanced/optimised for PC and has never crashed, which says a lot nowadays.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Jan 29, 2018)

Lately I am really into Civilisation VI, I still play PUBG and WoT but not that often. I need to resume Divinity Original Sin II as I've left it somewhere at the end of the second act


----------



## Super XP (Jan 29, 2018)

Now, playing SOMA & Left 4 Dead 2 on PC. 
Also went through a month of none stop Metro 2034, Metro Last Light and both Redux versions on PC. Played them and cleared them up to 2-3 times each on different difficulties.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jan 29, 2018)

back to back with Black Desert Online SEA & Warframe. Gonna split 4 hours to BDO, another 4 hours to Warframe.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Feb 4, 2018)

some in-game capture from Black Desert Online SEA server.


----------



## psyko12 (Feb 4, 2018)

Does playing with uefi settings to make system oc stability count? Jk

Just some Fortnite solo and toying with FFXV ansel LOL.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Feb 4, 2018)

@psyko12 as long it's well within safe limits, go forth.


----------



## EzioAs (Feb 5, 2018)

Figured I'd try *Ryse: Son of Rome* since it piqued my interest years ago. It looks astounding but the gameplay itself is very basic. I looked up the average time to beat it and it doesn't seem to be very long so I guess that's good since even less than 2 hours in, it's starting to get stale already.

Also, the game utilize the GPU less than expected which results in lower frame rate. Based on some quick search on Steam discussions, some users were reporting that having the Origin client opened does help and I've found that out to be true. Somewhat mind-boggling


----------



## purecain (Feb 5, 2018)

watch dogs 2 https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLvBfP00xzePcmMsiHvuggZ0ayy4DNzOCd


and nioh complete edition https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLvBfP00xzePen-NsAj7rc3kcaCIECOyYZ


----------



## Bow (Feb 5, 2018)

iRacing
Project Cars 2


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 8, 2018)

Winter holidays are coming, some prefer to indulge in some outdoor winter sports, I prefer catching up with some classics I haven't played over a big ass mug of coffee. Here's what I got today






Which one should I play through first ?

BTTW I love this NPG edition look, got a few of those on the shelf already.




purecain said:


> watch dogs 2 https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLvBfP00xzePcmMsiHvuggZ0ayy4DNzOCd
> 
> 
> and nioh complete edition https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLvBfP00xzePen-NsAj7rc3kcaCIECOyYZ



WD2 was lots of fun, prolly my favourite Ubisoft game of since AC IV Black Flag.


----------



## Megan (Feb 9, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> Winter holidays are coming, some prefer to indulge in some outdoor winter sports, I prefer catching up with some classics I haven't played over a big ass mug of coffee. Here's what I got today
> 
> 
> 
> ...





PLAY SLEEPING DOGS


----------



## Cvrk (Feb 9, 2018)

Assassins' Screed Origins

The Apple of Eden is back.





This time you play as a girl. Finally we see a female that has the DNA string shared with one of the assassins. The very first one actually : Bayek. 
Hes black, he is very black. There's moments when you can only see his eyes shine,or his teeth. This game would be most amazing played on a HDR monitor. And speaking of monitors, this is the very fist game I have played that supports FreeSync. I have played and tested FreeSync on many games,up to the point I started blaming it on my monitor thinking it's new technology and Samsung did not get it right. As it turns out it was actually the games. Black Ops 3 has no idea what FreeSync is,the screen tearing is huge in that game. AC:O delivers on the freesync and on the beauty of the graphics.  





Not a better vegetation than Witcher 3 (that one still has the best forest of all time), and not better graphics than Mass Effect Andromeda.  But it does have the very best water effect / feeling that was invented till 2018. 
AC: O wins best water and best sound effects ever to be made in a game. I was not impressed with Witcher's surround sound, however AC really makes for a wonderful hearing experience. 





The story not to good. I felt Ezio's struggle and need for justice and revenge. From Leonardo Davinci (who will ever forget the mission where you had to fly his invention and doge fire lamps in the sky) to all the other characters. That story had life and passion, this one does not. And it really went bad after AC3 ending ,this one is most definitely worst and pale one of them  all.  In AC:O I know exactly what is going on,but I don't really care, because the game does not make me care.





Everything is full of life and color. If AC: Unity was 100% different shades of grey and the rest of them, with the exception of Black Flag. I feel like the light and shadows are cast perfectly. In caves where you need to light a torch, there are no shadows to dark in the places where do not need to be, and pretty mucha llt he games do this wrong. In Far Cry 3 and 4 I had to turn the brightness up just to see during the night time. Which is very very wrong. 
In every game, i never leave the brightness at recommended middle value, i always turn it a bit higher. This time around,the light is done perfect, and i have no reason to turn he brightness up. 









You get to meet Cleopatra, and she is kinda ugly. 

Getting back to Bayek, the most flexible assassins ever. Every muscle moves, he dodges at the right moment and the fighting is a spectacle. All the games out there, even very much Dark Souls should learn from AC: O how to make a fighting scene look good, and how to make a character mobility feel natural, not like you are controlling a robot. The Finishing moves are superb, they are different for every weapon.  One thing that for the first time in gaming is done right, is that: your character does not need to roll on the ground every time in dodges an attack. In fighter will not do that in real life. 
It is stupid how in Dark Souls you just roll over and over. Here Bayek knows how to really dodge, and yes he also rolls on the ground moving himself to one point to another, especially when he is surrounded by enemies, which makes so much sense. 

And here I have a problem with the difficulty:
- if you play it at easy, it just gives you the story. The is no reason to explorer anything, you don't need money, you don't need gear, you don't need skill. You can defeat any enemy just by clicking on the left mouse button. It ruins the full experience, but they do say at the beginning that this will give you just the story, and in all fairness it does just that.
- In normal, the combat is still way to easy. yes if you ever played Dark Souls, AC:O combat is very easy. 
- On hard the fighting is more real, and I love it. But here is the problem, the AI enemies are super stressful and they never leave you alone ,they will chase you forever,they will see you even when you are hiding, in towns its almost impossible to just walk on the streets. The game becomes to hard, cuz of the AI enemy being to insistent.
* I did not mention the arrows dodging that Bayek does. It's superb. The sound helps so much,but also him the way he moves his body when he is running and dodging. 

You don't need to farm if you play at Normal. And you can buy loot-boxes with real gold,but they cost 3000....which is impossible to get money,when a weapon upgrade costs 2500.  You never have to go back a single time to a place you have been, to farm....everything is in front  of you. Take the game as it unfolds,discover every location and the fruits that come with it. 





Performance ...I don't know. 
Above you see the fps when I was doing video editing with HandBrake. For an hour it edited a video and i had around 30-40 fps. It's not a shooter, it felt a bit slow but still very much playable. I just wanted more from my Ryzen,reason why i got it and i also spent so much money having 3200mHz RAM. Same thing happens when I edit with Adobe Premiere, same fos drop, and for me is kinda disappointing.

Clean I can play the game on Ultra with around 40-50 fps,but ti makes no sense....that was more intended for people with 4k monitors hdr use etc .... I am fine with what you see in the screens above which is Very High. It's almost 60 or less than 60 all the time,I get 40+ as well, but i never feel it. The game is super smooth and I love it. 

AC:O is maybe the the highlight of the year 2018 in gaming for me. I love the most a single player story,and 2018 with the exception of Vampyr (late 2018) brings nothing for me. So I play AC:O with the excitement and hunger for  gaming as _"this is it"_ because  fora few long months I think it is... Bioware Anthem is coming,but it is more multiplayer. Until 2019 hopefully Bioware new Dragon Age and Cd Projekts Cyberpunk 2077...that is a long way to go. 


I have been thinking what this game does for a new comer int he world of AC. And how,and if a new comer will like to play for the very first time a AC game,starting with Origins. I do believe this is a good start.  Anyone who does not care about the franchise but is willing to dive into high quality gaming, this is it. Considering how many titles out there cost 40$, this is 100% worth it. They have really taken Origins seriously and it shows. Everything is quality & detail. It might not be perfect depending on what you like, but you get what you payed for, over and over.


----------



## EzioAs (Feb 9, 2018)

Hope AC: O drops in price some time soon, cause I've been looking forward to play it was announced that but I don't want to pay $60 for a single game.

I just finished *Ryse: Son of Rome*. The cinematics and animations of the game continue to impress even till the end but all in all, the game is lacking in pretty much every other aspect.


----------



## BiggieShady (Feb 9, 2018)

Cvrk said:


> The game is super smooth and I love it.
> 
> AC:O is maybe the the highlight of the year 2018 in gaming for me.


Glad you like(d) it 
I'm also enjoying all the detail and little dynamic things they added to gameplay (flameable oil trails, flameable arrows, cloth physics, swamp water + algae physics, detailed footstep sounds on materials, mocaped animal animations, river current and debris physics, blood + water shader, etc.)


----------



## Cvrk (Feb 9, 2018)

YES the blood will spread through the water. Again fluids in this game are done like you never have seen ! 
I was doing this quest, and I jumped into the water where there was blood. As Bayek moved in the water the blood was blending with the water,the fluid did exact as it would in real life, even dissipating and mixing itself,to the point where it was not so vivid. 
We really take AC:O for granted. The game is this good.


----------



## EzioAs (Feb 11, 2018)

I started my playthrough of *Deus Ex: Mankind Divided* today. I was very immersed with the world of Human Revolution and really enjoyed that game so as long as Mankind Divided doesn't differ much from that, this ought to be fun.


----------



## BiggieShady (Feb 11, 2018)

Cvrk said:


> We really take AC:O for granted. The game is this good.


Yesterday I went down in one of the sprawling underground structures through a hidden entrance, and it was pitch black so I had to use my torch to light my immediate surroundings, but then I realized I could use my own torch to light up all the wall torches and fire bowls to find my way back more easily ... funny how this simple mechanic made the experience much more immersive, maybe even because it was not communicated but rather left to be discovered


----------



## Cvrk (Feb 11, 2018)

I knew it had to be in this game. Impossible to make a game about Egypt and wont let you climb on top of a pyramid. Here it is,the highest place in the entire AC Universe.  And it's a puzzle to get up,since there's not much you can grab on to.




A fast slide on the way down instead of the usual jump into water or haystack. Keep in mind,because of the outfit he is bare footed ) 
It really easy an amazing world. Today i did many quests int he Gaza area,and explored many pyramids from the inside. A strong sense of claustrophobia, the torch lighting the way,and the light is perfect. They sure did a graphical wonder with AC Origins. 
The quest are very fun and never the same boring thing ever again. Sure you get to fight bad guys, but the story is always different, there is lots of misters.
I had to save the protector of the children, the bad guys held for for ransom . 


Spoiler: The she it was actually a


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 11, 2018)

Looks like they took a lot from the witcher. Not that I'm complaining, it only makes it better. The game looks great, hope ansel and freestyle work well, I wanan be able to snap some nice photos in the open world. Already got a sizeable collection from andromeda and wildlands, wanna add to that.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 11, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> Looks like they took a lot from the witcher. Not that I'm complaining, it only makes it better. The game looks great, hope ansel and freestyle work well, I wanan be able to snap some nice photos in the open world. Already got a sizeable collection from andromeda and wildlands, wanna add to that.


It does work great.  I got great photos!


----------



## jormungand (Feb 11, 2018)

damn guys..... im trying to hold myself for getting the game cheaper lol


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 12, 2018)

Me too, I just got Sleeping Dogs,Mafia 2,Titanfall 2 and Batman Arkham City for less than basic AC:O costs. It'l drop just like any Ubi game.

Meanwhile, I'm getting through Wolfenstein 2. This one feels different, it's more heavily story driven than before. Since ansel doesn't work I recorded myself some videos.


----------



## jallenlabs (Feb 12, 2018)

Battlefield 1 mp still.  Everyday.  I'm addicted.  And occasional Dawn Of War Soulstorm.


----------



## Cvrk (Feb 12, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> Looks like they took a lot from the witcher. Not that I'm complaining, it only makes it better. The game looks great, hope ansel and freestyle work well, I wanan be able to snap some nice photos in the open world. Already got a sizeable collection from andromeda and wildlands, wanna add to that.


Please add Andromeda. I don't know if you are familiar with my work here,but I to have a collection of Witcher and Andromeda, here on the Thread.
So please I would like to see your collection. Very interested.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 12, 2018)

I've posted them before. I'll try to find the post. Not all of them, but some nice ones. My upload speed sucks so please forgive me for not posting the whole album.

there you go

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/what-are-you-playing.204644/page-177#post-3747852

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/what-are-you-playing.204644/page-177#post-3748620

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/what-are-you-playing.204644/page-179#post-3751438


----------



## Cvrk (Feb 12, 2018)

The more I dazzle myself into the world of the first order of assassins the more I need to talk about it.  This will not go one for long, 14 hours into the game already...and boy my heart starts to go out to  Ubisoft Montreal once again. 





This was hard. Harder than the pyramid. A puzzle to get up. Not as tall as the pyramid., but with a better view.




Fun fact: Just like Witcher 2 you can cycle between moments of the day, but unlike Witcher where you can between 4 moments, in Origins you can press M (given that you invested skill point to get the desired ability) the longer you press the more the hours pass by. You can actually choose the exact moment of the day you want to stop! It's amazing cuz you cna really make a perfect screenshot depending on the light of day....amazing feature. Every game should have this! 
Only found the skill useful for 1 side quest, but again,the screens opportunity is huge, for all you 4k ultra settings lovers outt here (not me...cuz it's 1080p very high no HDR). 
Still someone here should play Origins given they have the necessary hardware and provide some amazing images.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 12, 2018)

Pharos lighthouse was definitely a tough climb! The view was fantastic though.  Pretty much the view was great everywhere.

You've been going through it very detailed.  The extra year paid off, it's like they found their groove again.  A lot of the great features I found in here were a lot like TW3.  I always said other game makers should learn from TW3.  It appears Origins did.


----------



## BiggieShady (Feb 12, 2018)

The moon behind the clouds


The view


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 12, 2018)

Titanfall 2 has a 20GB update downloading,which is gonna take hours on my PC. So I installed Batman Arkham City in the meantime. Played Arkham Knight and it was definitely one of my favourite games of 2016, this is shaping to to be pretty fun too. I love the dynamic combat system. Out of all games that have a simple two button strike/parry formula, like witcher and assassin's creed, batman feels by far the best.


----------



## Megan (Feb 13, 2018)

I Have started persona 5. So, i think I wont be able to play any other game for a couple of months


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 13, 2018)

Titanfall 2 looks pretty nice.


----------



## jormungand (Feb 13, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> Titanfall 2 looks pretty nice.


Can you tell us how much you spent to beat the game....


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 13, 2018)

I've just begun. I thought I had more pics to share cause some of them were amazing, only I kept pressing the wrong key to take screenshots, that's why I only got this one 
I am,like,very smart and a stable genius


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 13, 2018)

Im playing Oxygen Not Included atm. Quite the fun game.


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 13, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> I've just begun. I thought I had more pics to share cause some of them were amazing, only I kept pressing the wrong key to take screenshots, that's why I only got this one
> I am,like,very smart and a stable genius


wonder where I've heard that before.....  Oooh!!!! Did you find the right button because it was Really Big, bigger than theirs?!!?? And it works??!!!!!?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 13, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> Titanfall 2 looks pretty nice.


Yes it does!  And even tho a short 6-7 hour single-player campaign, it was some of the best gameplay to come out last year.  Everything felt near perfect.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 14, 2018)

some Titanfall 2 pics.

https://ibb.co/m1zVWS
https://ibb.co/mRSHBS
https://ibb.co/gtMAWS
https://ibb.co/f5jVWS
https://ibb.co/d345WS
https://ibb.co/jmjHd7


----------



## Cvrk (Feb 15, 2018)

Guys what is this ? 
I am not nitpicking. Look very careful at the armor ,and on the eagles feather next to his feet. 
It's like bad textures...like it has holes in it...like small squares one next to another.  I have seen this in Player Unknown battlegrounds. However I just opened Mass Effect and Black Ops 3 ,they are fine. 
I don't know what this is. ...and if it is not present in all my games,I guess my graphics card is not broken. ...I hope

Can you guys explain this ? It kinda worries me. It is AMD incompatibility issues etc...as long as I know my graphics card isn't dying.  Please give me your input.


----------



## ShurikN (Feb 15, 2018)

I've seen artifacts like those in Witcher 2 on HD7770, and in Witcher 3 and Rise of the Tomb Raider on GTX1060
(Usually with foliage)


----------



## BiggieShady (Feb 15, 2018)

Cvrk said:


> Can you guys explain this ? It kinda worries me.


That's, sadly, how modern engines handle semi-transparent surfaces (polygons with textures that use alpha channel for transparency). In the olden days alpha blending was part of the fixed pipeline but order independent and correctly lit transparency was impossible ... today all modern engines have correctly lit order independent transparency, but no smooth alpha blending ... except maybe far cry 3 and later versions - they do it with foliage and with noticeable performance impact ... it's enhanced alpha blending called 'alpha to coverage'



When I say order independent and correctly lit, I mean this:



Nicely blended canopy looks inside out (incorrectly lit) because of all the polygon intersections, there is no 'right' order of rendering to avoid this using hardware accelerated blending.
Stuff that is far away gets smoothed out by anti aliasing filter but stuff that is close must be also filtered by some dot based pattern filter to avoid blockyness (and that's what you see on Senu's wings and Bayek's clothes). Funny how supersampling to 8K image and resizing back to 4K makes this all go away for marketing screenshots


----------



## Cvrk (Feb 15, 2018)

@I huge thank you @BiggieShady 
Surely not everyone has this issue. Not on all config,s / graphics card .
Can you explain what settings to use, or if it has something to do with a game being optimized for a platform rather than other.  I haven't had this issue with CoD WW2 the new one...or Wolf The New Colossus. 
In your experience is there something can be improved,so my graphics card can see these textures well ? 
At this point it's not even fps or performance. Even on Ultra Origins has this problem and if I run around in a closed area..(town) I have 50 fps....which tat is good for no lag. My question is, if I take the graphics all the way to Ultra and I see this issue on my card...will Ultra on a GTX 1080Ti be different ? I don't think you see this issue on that kind  of high end graphics,do you ?


----------



## BiggieShady (Feb 15, 2018)

Cvrk said:


> Surely not everyone has this issue.


I'd say everyone has this issue (see wings on 1st image in my post - you'll have to click the image and click the zoom icon on the top to see it), it's how engine was made to handle transparency ... however, by sacrificing performance you'd completely solve the issue with rendering to 4K frame buffer (virtual resolution or DSR or frame scaling) on 1080p monitor. I'd say it's also less noticeable at 4K in general.
Try raising the 'Resolution Modifier' in Display settings in game, then tell me is the issue less noticeable and how much fps you have lost


----------



## Cvrk (Feb 15, 2018)

I did what you told me.

3840 x 2160 = 17 - 25 FPS . I can very much feel the lag,and at this point i consider the game to be unplayable. (even tho i have played games at 10-20 fps for many hears but now I just don't wanna get back to that) 
However the issue with Alpha test is 100% gone! The image is super clear and the game never looked better. And OMG, does it look amazing . This is the best example in video gaming where you see drastic difference between 1080 and 4k. Mass Effect looks incredible in 4k,but Andromeda has no issues like Origins with alphatest so it never bothered me 
Conclusion,yes raising the resolution fixes everything. Also.... 2018 and the future is not for 1080 gaming anymore. And tonight I have learned this...a strong lesson indeed. 
It will be few years before 1080 will be useless completely, right now only the triple AAA titles ,and not even those ....but still,the future is not for 1080,and everyone trying to build new rigs in 2018 with 1080p in mind, spending their hard earned money on a "future proof" rig is mistaking themselves. 

Continuing the troubleshooting 3200 x 1800 = 22 - 41 FPS. And the game is playable, again no sign of the Alpha test issue. And I am almost happy. Still 20+ fps is a no deal. It looks very good, but it feels bad. 

2560 x 1440 = 30 - 58 FPS and the Alpha test issue is back  Sadly the fps kinda feels good but the image is not.... and it is still an improvement over 1080 but you can see that it's there.  

So I am back to 1080 with an almost smooth 60 all the time, and I am happy that tonight I have learned something new. Thank you again @BiggieShady  This is why I love TPU. People here know stuff, so glad that you guys put up with me ,and I am a part of the community  Thank you for having me


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 15, 2018)

I'd still take 1080p 150 fps over 4K at 50 fps any day,though 1440p at 100fps seems like a reasonable middle ground and the best option all around. Only game I was okay with playing at 40 fps was Quantum Break cause IMO that's the best looking PC game to date and that was the reason I still liked the trade off between lower fps and great visuals.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 15, 2018)

Cvrk said:


> View attachment 97054
> 
> I knew it had to be in this game. Impossible to make a game about Egypt and wont let you climb on top of a pyramid. Here it is,the highest place in the entire AC Universe.  And it's a puzzle to get up,since there's not much you can grab on to.
> View attachment 97055
> ...



Gotta say I'm loving your objective write-up of experiences. Thanks for this, I think you got me into getting this game in due time, when they're done DLC'ing the crap out of it.

Meanwhile... I went back 5-6 years for some nostalgic time in GW2...  Finally clocked a 100% world completion yesterday! But I am actually astounded by its performance, overall feel and even the looks... This is 2012.. For giggles, I also visited a desert area  When the sun rises, I'll add some more pics. 120 FPS everywhere except with 15+ other players on screen. DX9... 1080p.










Still halfway inside a dust cloud...


----------



## Cvrk (Feb 15, 2018)

I always wanted to get into GW2. And i talked about this. I dont find the courage to farm anymore. If i am looking at 5 months to reach lvl 100 or whatever the cap is... Its just a big no 4 me. 
However since i used to be big on mmorpgs GW2 it was alwyas the one that got away.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 15, 2018)

Cvrk said:


> I always wanted to get into GW2. And i talked about this. I dont find the courage to farm anymore. If i am looking at 5 months to reach lvl 100 or whatever the cap is... Its just a big no 4 me.
> However since i used to be big on mmorpgs GW2 it was alwyas the one that got away.



There is no farm. You buy the game, you get a lvl 80 boost or two for free (if you get expansions) and from there on its a completely free ride with optional MTX that are also obtainable through crafting and trading. I logged in a few weeks ago after 5 years of absence, and it took about 30 minutes to get my bearings, an hour later I was doing dungeon runs and PVP and killin' it.

Even without a boost, you can jump right into structured PVP as a lvl 80 with all stuff unlocked.

PVE and PVP live side by side in perfect harmony, separated builds/gear sets. World vs World is the only place where your PVE accomplishments have some impact. Other than that, the PVE is expansive, and you scale to the level of the area you fight in. There is realistically only two tiers of gear, Exotic and Ascended, of which the latter is only good for 5% stats over the super cheap/easy to craft exotics and slowly becomes a requirement to build 'Agony resistance' to do the hardest type of dungeons called Fractals. Beyond that, there is a HUGE amount of options, but the baseline of solid gear requires no real farm. In this game, people farm for things like 'Legendary weapons' because they look awesome + add special effects and other cosmetic goodness:
https://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Eternity

This whole game's selling point is precisely that: do whatever you like, and you'll get rewards in any case, that all largely progress to similar 'goals' - goals you set because its a fun thing to work towards, not a necessity. Another great selling point of this game is the community. The game's mechanics have some things in it that really improve the way people behave; for example, being able to join up to 5 guilds simultaneously; reviving other players awards progression in XP/PVP points and goes towards achievements (such as reward chests in PVP). Healing is rewarded almost as well as killing in group events. Your party buffs ALWAYS apply to players around you whether even if you solo. Some really brilliant design decisions in here. Worth a look!

EDIT: more info... as always I write first and think later 

An impression of its size: this is only the PVE map. That circle/wheel like thing on top there is a capital city and the boxy areas are instanced areas that you can travel between - each area takes a good 2-4 hours to complete and there are NO fetch quests or kill quests, all assignments are limited to specific areas of these maps and you always have several ways of completing objectives. It really feels like a grand tour throughout the game world playing regular PVE. WvW maps are divided into four massive maps as big as about 1/6th of the surface you see here. Now note I only have explored the vanilla areas, left edge and bottomright consist of both expansion, only small bits have been cleared.. and the map doesn't fit on screen either, this is half of it


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 16, 2018)

TF2 may be short but not  boring for a second


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 16, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> when they're done DLC'ing the crap out of it.


Actually I think it is all finished. There was a short DLC which expanded on the pyramids, and the Hidden Ones just got released, which is hours of continuation several years after the main game.  I think that is all they in the DLC chest.

Other than that, Ubi sponsors occasional time-limited challenges.


----------



## Cvrk (Feb 16, 2018)

@Vayra86 Impressive! Thank you for the review of GW2. 
And yes just like @rtwjunkie i also think they are done dlc's-ing it . Considering another AC wont come this year,yeah they will probably release another one,somemore fixes etc. So if you really wanna w8 for the complete edition 2019 I guess would be that time. 
But you don't wanna w8 that long. Jump on the hype train now,and tell us all about it. I am  lvl 25, and the story got crazy when I had to fight a giant boss (no spoilers) to help a pregnant woman figure out why she was poisoned. I have actually dyed many times to, cuz the game gets harder, how ever there are great rewards taking out fortresses and outposts since the captains give you good gear. 
As for the farming. Yes there is a huge amount of it going around. I think you can finish the game at normal difficulty without any struggle. Still,to upgrade your armor you need high amount of farming to kill animals and hunt down merchants (that have guards around them ). I am not a big fan of hunting,since in real life I am disgusted of all the poaching that leads to the extinction of many species. But I have no problem jumping on merchants surrounded by 4 guards that will call for help, and good luck dealing with that . 
So getting gear is not an easy thing to do,and farming it is the only possibly way to get it. 

I am yet to know how one uses those blue rare crystals, they say you can craft things with it....Blacksmith offers no crafting option.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 16, 2018)

Got one more uploading as we speak, which is even better. Will post later. If you find this game at $10 or less like I did, grab it, you'll love it.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 17, 2018)

More TF2, I'm 5 hrs into the game but I'm impressed.


----------



## Cvrk (Feb 17, 2018)

@Vayra86 For someone like me who played GW2 for about 4 hours 2 years ago,what do you recommend 
Consider that I want to start fresh from the start and kinda get the full story from the top. I am a more pve / lore story kinda player than pvp.
Do I need this https://www.instant-gaming.com/en/711-buy-key-ncsoft-guild-wars-2-heart-of-thorns/
Do I need the extra gems ? https://www.instant-gaming.com/en/141-buy-key-ncsoft-guild-wars-2-2000-gems/

What class build is better for PVE ? Which one would be the most dps ? Which one would be easiest to lvl ? What is the hardest ? What is the all around ? 
How does the switching between 2 sets of weapons work ? I am a mage can I use sword and shield... can I switch between mage and tank ? Do I need to learn both skills ?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 17, 2018)

I can't stop recording those videos


----------



## GoldenX (Feb 17, 2018)

Celeste, it's awesome.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 17, 2018)

Cvrk said:


> @Vayra86 For someone like me who played GW2 for about 4 hours 2 years ago,what do you recommend
> Consider that I want to start fresh from the start and kinda get the full story from the top. I am a more pve / lore story kinda player than pvp.
> Do I need this https://www.instant-gaming.com/en/711-buy-key-ncsoft-guild-wars-2-heart-of-thorns/
> Do I need the extra gems ? https://www.instant-gaming.com/en/141-buy-key-ncsoft-guild-wars-2-2000-gems/
> ...



Cool! Hit me up when you're online  Or if you need guidance, its a lot to take in / explore here.

- All classes are viable in PVE, its more about stat choice, just focus on 'Power' or raw damage for normal exploring. Play what excites you the most. Until you reach the hardest (Fractal) content you can really free-form in terms of builds/stats/gear setups. Just have a broad idea and build everything towards that. For example; I play a Guardian mostly, as a damage over time (fire/bleed) DPS combined with some healing and a massive boost to buff durations. Major party support but just as effective in solo because of all the long buffs that I can stack. Respeccing is easy and is done on the fly, what makes playing different specs a bit harder in PVE is that each spec really prefers a certain stat combo so you need to re-do your gear. Its not hard, but it needs doing - at max level that is. Prior to that, you'll find yourself trying out everything first  PVP is a great area to play/test different builds, you can freely select stats and respec + have all skills available.

- Weapons. Most classes have two weapon sets to alternate between, but some also have one and get utility from other 'swaps'- the 'Mage' for example (Elementalist) can only use one weapon at a time, but alternates between 4 elements fire/water/earth/air to get 20 different skills out of that single weapon - 4x5. Heart of Thorns and Path of Fire each introduce a specialization/elite skill tree for every class, and in the case of an Elementalist, one of those trees will allow you to 'stack' two different elements at the same time depending on how you swap between elements (you retain the last two) which provides another layer of depth and different skill bars. Weapon swaps works with a simple button press and is quick, same as the whole gameplay - dodges, target swapping and careful positioning of area effects matters a lot. Its really active gameplay, no waiting on cast bars.

Another example is the Engineer, which also only has one weapon setup but also has a toolbelt + can equip a flamethrower with its own skillbar. Each class has some sort of mechanic like this.

- Roles. You mention tank and mage - forget the 'holy trinity' of MMO's though. Yes, there are more tanky and more healy / DPS-y classes, but the specialization trees do mix it up a lot. We now have Rangers that can turn from almost raw DPS into the best healers in game by becoming Druids. Most classes offer a vibrant mix and almost no build is 'pure tank' or 'pure healing'. Party setups are also not '1 tank 1 heal 3 dps' setups - everyone can do everything, but different builds excel at different things. One thing you will NEVER see in this game is 'threat bars' and a tank taunting the whole map. My current Guardian build is capable of tanking, but can also provide massive AoE healing/debuffs AND stack fire damage on large area's of enemies, while hasting the whole group almost all the time.

- Progression: levelling and gaining skill points is done by any activity and once you've learned a skill or trait it is never lost and you can freely respec at any time you're out of combat. Weapons can also be swapped at will, no 'learning' involved.

- Getting the game: the base game is F2P now so you can start there. You won't be needing the expansions Heart of Thorns / Path of Fire until level 80 but you might want to access the class specializations faster than that - also Heart of Thorns introduces 'Gliders' to fly/float to other areas and Path of Fire adds 'mounts' so you can travel (much) faster; these are also useful in vanilla content. Gems are entirely optional; you may want more storage/bank/bag space which is a gem purchase for example, or more character slots (you get 4 I believe), or cosmetic items, can always buy gems later. The best deal really is getting both expacs for 50 eur and nothing else. See link

https://buy.guildwars2.com/store?Action=html&Locale=en_IE&SiteID=gw2&cid=104:5::::Global:290:::&pbPage=heartofthorns&themeID=4785548000

Here below you can see my 'build' and skill options, same for almost all classes and specs - you choose 3 different trees and each path has 3 different skill choices and 3 fixed ones. Each weapon gives five different weapon based skills (numbers 1-5) and you freely choose skills 6-10 - Skill nr 6 (G) is my heal skill, Q/E/R are utility skills and T is an elite skill with (longer) cooldown and major effects. Custom keybinds btw, usually its 6-10.

On left side you'll see a selection of the weapon options available for my class. These are independant of builds.

Then you see my class specials: Z/X/C shortcuts on the bar: these are Tomes/Virtue skills that each provide their own 1-5 skillbar and is sort of a super saiyan mode


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Feb 17, 2018)

Started playing Pillars of Eternity and i'm enjoying it a lot XD .
I started with a Male Elf druid.


----------



## Cvrk (Feb 17, 2018)

Capitan Harlock said:


> Started playing Pillars of Eternity and i'm enjoying it a lot XD .
> I started with a Male Elf druid.


That is one difficult game! I found Sword Coast Legends much easier and kinda fun. For sure both are very quality game,but the second one is for people that don't need that heavy level of rpg.
@Vayra86 thank you for all the details. I don't know when that moment will be,but i will get back to you as soon as I start playing GW2. I really need to finis Origins,right now.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 17, 2018)

Finished Remember Me. Damn, too underrated game.


----------



## jormungand (Feb 18, 2018)

i quit from consoles since ps2 and the comeback feeling is awesome cuz this game deserves it, cant say less ive been holding myself for buying it
i wanted to share more time with my son at games since i play a lot on pc and hes immerse in his Minecraft on Nintendo Switch since xmas.
legend of zelda breath of the wild feels real good . Now i can pass him the great feeling of enjoying a beautiful game. (even though i feel myself weird with the controller , ill always feel at home with K&M)


----------



## GoldenX (Feb 18, 2018)

It plays very nice on PC too.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 18, 2018)

Another day in GW2... these expansion areas are gorgeous


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 20, 2018)

Well I may just become a fully fledged youtuber soon


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 20, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> Finished Remember Me. Damn, too underrated game.


Remember Me's memory editing minigame was the inspiration for Life Is Strange which were both made by Dontnod Entertainment.


I've been playing the hell out of Dying Light.  I've been collecting shields every time the quartermasters restock and decided to empty my storage of them because they're kind of useless...


Spoiler: Shields Lots of Shields


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 20, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Remember Me's memory editing minigame was the inspiration for Life Is Strange which were both made by Dontnod Entertainment.
> [/spoiler]


I know. Without Life is Strange also I wouldn't probably have never even heard about Remember Me.


----------



## silentbogo (Feb 20, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> I know. Without Life is Strange also I wouldn't probably have never even heard about Remember Me.


I'm just the opposite. Loved Remember Me, and that's the only reason I heard of Life is Strange. For some _Strange(pun intended)_ reason I did not like the latter one at all...
It feels like the screenwriting team consisted of a dozen or so middle-age housewives, making up atypical characters from typical stereotypes of pre-previous decade and crappy detective shows that usually run at noon ("grandma TV time"). 
Only got through Episode One with all the busywork and collectibles, but that was more than enough to make me not buy the remaining 4 episodes.


----------



## Kursah (Feb 20, 2018)

Picked up *Battlestar Galactica Deadlock* and DLC up from the recent Steam sale. Been having a blast with it, I like the turn-based we-go combat setup. It works really well here. Also the dev did a kickass job of making the player feel like they're in the BSG universe. The sounds, playback camera, music, graphics, all of it does a very good job.

Yes this is a cap-ship style combat game, and while I did enjoy some of Battlefleet Gothic Armada, it never hooked me as much as I'd hoped it would. Not sure why but am tempted to get back into it once I get done with BSGD's campaign. To be honest I was on the fence for some time about BSGD, but now I'm pretty damn happy I picked it up and so far it's proven to be worth every penny. Sure it isn't the best graphics or fidelity that we should see in 2018, but overall the game plays so well and is so damn fun it is easy to look past all of that for me. Granted I may be biased because I like the story and lore of BSG, even looking at it from a ship combat style game I feel they did a great job nailing it with this one. Hoping they continue the content and updates, sounds like the next update will maintain persistent damage which is interesting and could add a new dynamic to how the campaign is played. I LIKE IT! 

I have also been playing some GalCiv 3 with the 2.71 patch, looking forward to the looming 3.0 and future DLC. Also playing a bunch of Polaris Sector with Lumens DLC. Having quite a bit of fun in both. I really do appreciate the combat and overall feel of Polaris Sector, but I also enjoy the overall design and presentation of GC3. If I could merge these two games it would surely be a nice sweet spot. 

Though admittedly GC3's turn-based option works well for its design, I feel the time control for the RTS gameplay in Polaris Sector doesn't get recognized enough and works really really well. Sure the game's UI could use some help and tuning, it isn't horrible either. Overall I feel it is a diamond in the rough 4X game that hopefully will gain some more recognition in 2018. Especially for folks that like more in-depth ship design than Stellaris and more tactical combat too. Sure everything is sprites. The game has the old school look and feel, and plays well on damn near any hardware from the past decade. That makes it nice to fire up on the gaming laptop in battery mode using the IGPU and be able to play for quite a while. 

But I do wonder how much of either GC3 or PS I'll play once Stellaris 2.0 and Armageddon drop in a couple of days... 1.91 couldn't keep me entertained or hooked, hence why I moved back to GC3 and PS as I find both more entertaining. We shall see!


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 21, 2018)

silentbogo said:


> I'm just the opposite. Loved Remember Me, and that's the only reason I heard of Life is Strange. For some _Strange(pun intended)_ reason I did not like the latter one at all...
> It feels like the screenwriting team consisted of a dozen or so middle-age housewives, making up atypical characters from typical stereotypes of pre-previous decade and crappy detective shows that usually run at noon ("grandma TV time").
> Only got through Episode One with all the busywork and collectibles, but that was more than enough to make me not buy the remaining 4 episodes.


Heh. Well, I guess that it's easy to realize that Life is Strange is my favourite game, since I've changed my nickname.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 21, 2018)

silentbogo said:


> Only got through Episode One with all the busywork and collectibles, but that was more than enough to make me not buy the remaining 4 episodes.


Episode 1 is just the intro (yes, a teenage drama).  Things get slow in episode 2/3 but it builds up to an excellent crecendo in episodes 4/5.  You should really give the complete game a try.  It turns very adult.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 21, 2018)

Kursah said:


> Picked up *Battlestar Galactica Deadlock* and DLC up from the recent Steam sale. Been having a blast with it,



Are you aware of the existence of this?
http://www.battlefleetgothic-armada.com/

I found it pretty good - single player that is


----------



## ShurikN (Feb 21, 2018)

Just finished Max Payne 3. I honestly believe that the people that made the game never played Max Payne 1 & 2 in their life. Everything feels wrong, from the absence of noir comic book cutscenes, the fact Max is a useless fart, to the gameplay itself. Bullet dodging used to be fun, here it's just a chore. And let us not forget the crap story we got served as well. I'm glad I got to play, cause now I have arguments to call it a disappointment.

But Hollow Knight is pretty amazing so far, so I got that going for me.
Although I do have a bit of a soft spot for metroidvania games.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 21, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Episode 1 is just the intro (yes, a teenage drama).  Things get slow in episode 2/3 but it builds up to an excellent crecendo in episodes 4/5.  You should really give the complete game a try.  It turns very adult.


Totally agree. Episode 1 is exactly just an intro/tutorial.


----------



## Drone (Feb 21, 2018)

Completed *Kingdom Hearts 3D Dream Drop Distance*. 

70+ hours of intense gameplay on Proud mode and I barely made it. Can't even imagine how hard Critical mode is gonna be. Young Xehanort is the hardest boss I've ever encountered. Any kind of his attack leaves you with 1% HP, his combos are unstoppable, plus he teleports all the time.

Dream Drop Distance is my favorite KH game after Birth By Sleep. Now when I played all 7 KH games I can rate them:

BBS
DDD
KHI
358/2 Days
KHII
Re:Chain of Memories
Re:Coded










It was awesome to see Roxas, Aqua, Terra, Ven and Lea again!


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 21, 2018)

Loved the first Kingdom Hearts. I remember fighting Sephiroth with my friend, we thought that we were doing something wrong because his HP bar didn't go down, but he just had more HP than the first bar shows.


----------



## Cvrk (Feb 21, 2018)

@FordGT90Concept I have respect for people that played and enjoyed Remember Me and Life is Strange. Both good games that I was unable to play because I am not smart enough, or I don't have the patience. I always complain about mmo's and dumb shooters either for the repetitiveness or the farming and boring aspect of it.  However those are the type of games that I can play, and I am kinda jealous for people that strive in the 2 games mentioned above.
I never got past the tutorial in Life is Strange where you had to get into your apartment and you had to get past the bully girls standing in the entrance. I had to watch the game on youtube cuz i wasn't smart enough to play it. (not one of my proudest moments). 
However Dying Light is too dumb even for me to play. This title really holds a high place in my list of worst games ever.


----------



## Drone (Feb 21, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> Loved the first Kingdom Hearts. I remember fighting Sephiroth with my friend, we thought that we were doing something wrong because his HP bar didn't go down, but he just had more HP than the first bar shows.



Lol yeah, even the first Sephiroth's HP bar won't go down until you perform 4-5 successful combos.  

Sephiroth in KH 1.5 is stronger than KH 2.5 Sephiroth  But weaker than Lingering Will and Unknown.

It took me a lot of time to beat Sephiroth and even longer than that to beat Unknown, never managed to beat Lingering Will though


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 21, 2018)

I finished Titanfall 2 campaign in 9 hours, really worth it. I'm not a multiplayer type of a gamer but I just tried multi in TF2 and boy, it really is what people say, fantastic. Was gonna try one match just to see, but you just can't play one after you try. I played four and I'm already hooked, great multi.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 21, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I've been playing the hell out of Dying Light.


I love me some Dying Light. It stands as one of my top 10 games, which is saying something, considering I bought on release, didn't like and let it sit for a year.  Then when I went back it clicked. 

I've got well over 150 hours in it.  I enjoy just going in and playing post game for 30-45 minutes, just to enjoy the locations with some zombie killing and parkour practice.  This is everything Dead Island should have been if they had the resources and time back then.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 21, 2018)

Yup Dying Light never gets boring, it's nice just to jump in the game to run around and pull off some cool moves on zombies. I got this usb card with it too.






Oh and a set of cards


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 21, 2018)

Drone said:


> Lol yeah, even the first Sephiroth's HP bar won't go down until you perform 4-5 successful combos.
> 
> Sephiroth in KH 1.5 is stronger than KH 2.5 Sephiroth  But weaker than Lingering Will and Unknown.
> 
> It took me a lot of time to beat Sephiroth and even longer than that to beat Unknown, never managed to beat Lingering Will though


Sin Harvest!


----------



## Drone (Feb 21, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> Sin Harvest!


I always thought it's 'Descend Heartless Angel!'


----------



## Cvrk (Feb 21, 2018)

Had day off from work. So I had to get back to it. Pictures are not enough, this place is beautiful


----------



## silentbogo (Feb 21, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Episode 1 is just the intro (yes, a teenage drama).  Things get slow in episode 2/3 but it builds up to an excellent crecendo in episodes 4/5.  You should really give the complete game a try.  It turns very adult.


Maybe on the next Steam sale.


----------



## FatLeeAdama (Feb 21, 2018)

Subnautica. I have been having a lot of fun with it.


----------



## Cvrk (Feb 21, 2018)

@rtwjunkie I am about to leave for Alexandria to escort the queen. Aya says there is no turning back. Is this the end of the game ? Or can I still play after this ?
I still have so much to do ....and I don't know... I still see a main quest story lvl 38. The Hidden Ones...Will I be able to still do that ? I am confused. Should I keep doing side quests until lvl 38 and then turn back to Cleopatra ?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 21, 2018)

Cvrk said:


> @rtwjunkie I am about to leave for Alexandria to escort the queen. Aya says there is no turning back. Is this the end of the game ? Or can I still play after this ?
> I still have so much to do ....and I don't know... I still see a main quest story lvl 38. The Hidden Ones...Will I be able to still do that ? I am confused. Should I keep doing side quests until lvl 38 and then turn back to Cleopatra ?


That's only to tell you that you will be one-tracked on only that quest. Once it is finished there is still plenty of story. There is an entire western coastline and desert left.


plus even once you finish you can continue playing and cleaning up.

Hint, even after Ptolemy and Cleopatra, there are the Romans to deal with, who dont go home. No secret spoiler there, since that really happened.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 22, 2018)

Drone said:


> I always thought it's 'Descend Heartless Angel!'


Seph says it himself!


----------



## AsRock (Feb 22, 2018)

Blowing shit up in 7DTD


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 23, 2018)

I got a little bored with Titafall 2 multi, even though I think it's a lot of fun. I'm just not a multiplayer type of person, deathmatches bore me after a few hours. I'm back to Wolfenstein 2. I finally spent some more time tweaking nvidia freestyle and boy, the game comes to life, it looks spectacular now. Takes a pretty nasty performance hit with all the effects enabled (close to ~20%) but still averages over 100 fps even while recording at 1080p/60. GTX1080 is a beast at 1440p. Uploading videos, will take some time with my crappy internet connection.

Got'em.


----------



## Disparia (Feb 23, 2018)

Just finished up GTA V story mode for the first time, clocked in at 115 hours.


----------



## Cvrk (Feb 24, 2018)

Finished Assassin's creed Origins.
Taste is difficult notion. However since here it's all about gaming, I would like to place in balance what can you get right now for the same money.  Hard to overpass AC Origins in terms of value. No such thing as a perfect game, but for what is worth in 2018 the content and spectacle is huge.

One important thing comes to mind: we are very far away from actual intelligent A.I.  Year after year, they keep bring new games, and the biggest AAA titles always create open world games where, in their advertisement, the worlds are more full of "life" and real as ever.
In reality,it all feels incredibly empty, repetitive and dull.  Blows my mind,since I know nothing of creating a video game, how this multi billion company Ubisoft was not able to implement more than 4 different dialog lines for static npc's that you randomly interact with in the world. Yeah, if you bump in or pass by them for the entire duration of the game you get 2 type of voice acting, from 2 type of actors (female and male - so 2 salaries where paid ) that say 2 different things. Total of 4 lines. What would have been the effort to bring in 50 actors and give them enough dialog so while running around with Bayek and interacting with npc you will feel that is a more real world ?
The npc barely move, everything is very still and dull, and the world does not feel alive at all. And bare in mine, AC Origins has the most realistic open world in an open game that was ever created. If you like open world games, this is the epiphany of these types of games! Ubisoft has managed to crush the competition with the best open world experience, that is still super bad becuase I guess the technology is not there yet..... ? I don't know.

I always like to look at a video game, and to determine either how good it is , by placing myself in the shoes of a non-gamer person.  If I would give Origins to a person who does not play video games,would it be good ? I strongly believe the answer is clearly NO.
Open worlds don't have the technology to impress or to be fun. They are made for us, gamers... because we approach them from a different point of view. 
My mom played Xbox Kinect and has a blast. I know some one else from my family that loved Fifa, and a colleague of mine at work really enjoyed playing with his daughter Brothers: A Tale of Two Sons. That's why people in general just like @Drone will probably like Fantasia (or whatever that game is ) more than any of these open world expensive AAA titles. And that's why games that from a blind spot, don't take themselves so seriously and just deliver on exactly what they where made for.
Open world games like Origins will not deliver, and probably wont do so for many years to come. As you can see they are very much put aside. Giving Mario an award at the end of 2017 rather then Origins. The industry and people are no longer impressed with open world.

Coming back to just what Origins was:
- The story was kinda bad, up until the end and kinda boring,it had a strong turn .
- After you embark on the quest with Cleopatra, you can stop and lvl up some more. But for me it was pointless,cuz the story kinda pushes you on....you are always on the run and just focus on the main events. From an immersion point of view, your just not gonna stop, lvl up on side quests for 4 more days and then get back to the npc to trigger the next moment of the story. Once you start that part you need to go all the way, and that is what I did.
- One of the final bosses is an elephant. Very sad,and I was completely against it...almost deleted the game, cuz I did not want to hurt the elephant. Seriously Ubisoft, they had to make the bad guy an animal that is almost extinct and tortured in real world as it is ?! That was disgusting!
- There is a lot of hard work and searching to get the final outfit (the hidden one)

This is me running around on what seams to be a very small portion of the map. Still it took 1 hour ....so yeah the map is big:


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 24, 2018)

I am playing Stardew Valley ^^


----------



## Disparia (Feb 24, 2018)

Was recently cleaning out a closet and found a box of backup DVDs, empty cases, audio CDs, and more. Also inside was my copy of Final Fantasy Tactics! Been looking for that.

Using a PS2 with component cables, but that won't matter to you as I took the pic of a TV with a phone... it's much nicer in person.




A bit easier for my wife to get caps of the remake on her iPad:


----------



## cucker tarlson (Mar 3, 2018)

Finished Wolfenstein 2, got I nice surprise at the end - I realized collecting all those enigma codes allows me to use the machine which cracks them and reveals the location of some nazi generals which you then go on missions to take down. Brilliant idea for a side quest.


Spoiler: this is nasty


----------



## Kursah (Mar 3, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Are you aware of the existence of this?
> http://www.battlefleetgothic-armada.com/
> 
> I found it pretty good - single player that is



I bought it on EA or release. I got a handful of hours into it. Not a bad game but I lost interest after a few missions into the campaign. I never tried MP either. Not a bad game, overall good graphics, great presentation, and fun combat.

After playing BSGD, even though it plays differently it has me thinking I'll try to get back into BGA once I'm done. I still like BSGD more at this point, and for some reason even though I'm an RTS fan, I really feel the turn-based WeGo system is more fun. It definitely allows more time to plan out tactics. And having a little Z axis control is useful here. Ramming isn't the same or nearly as fun as Battlefleet Gothic Armada.

To be honesty even BSGD is even sitting on the backburner as I continue to dig into my Stellaris 2.0 playthru. So far having a better time with it than I've ever had before 2.0. A lot has changed and most of it for the better IMHO. There's definitely some bugs and issues, but they're patching it fairly quickly. If you didn't like Stellaris before, now is a good time to try it. If you liked or loved it before, you're in for a big change. They did allow folks to roll back to 1.9.1 though.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 3, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> Finished Wolfenstein 2, got I nice surprise at the end - I realized collecting all those enigma codes allows me to use the machine which cracks them and reveals the location of some nazi generals which you then go on missions to take down. Brilliant idea for a side quest.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: this is nasty


It is a nice idea for extra killing missions.  I just suck at the enigma machine...badly.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Mar 3, 2018)

I'm still playing Pillars of Eternity.
Restarted to play Dragonball Xenoverse 2 after last update and dlc .
With a Friend of mine we started playing Deep Rock Galactic and is GREAT .


----------



## cucker tarlson (Mar 4, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> It is a nice idea for extra killing missions.  I just suck at the enigma machine...badly.


Lol. Why ? It's pretty easy.


----------



## Drone (Mar 4, 2018)

Another exclusive gem *Arc Rise Fantasia*

People complain that North American version has "lazy" voice acting but in actuality it's ok.

Beautiful open world + JRPG mix. Gonna take 70-80 hours to complete lol






















Brilliant level design, enemy ai, great story, tough bosses, giant open world, tons of hours of side quests / grinding / farming and lvling up.
Interesting characters, superb soudtrack, lots of skills and all.
No bugs/glitches just a perfect solid gameplay


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 4, 2018)

Kursah said:


> I bought it on EA or release. I got a handful of hours into it. Not a bad game but I lost interest after a few missions into the campaign. I never tried MP either. Not a bad game, overall good graphics, great presentation, and fun combat.
> 
> After playing BSGD, even though it plays differently it has me thinking I'll try to get back into BGA once I'm done. I still like BSGD more at this point, and for some reason even though I'm an RTS fan, I really feel the turn-based WeGo system is more fun. It definitely allows more time to plan out tactics. And having a little Z axis control is useful here. Ramming isn't the same or nearly as fun as Battlefleet Gothic Armada.
> 
> To be honesty even BSGD is even sitting on the backburner as I continue to dig into my Stellaris 2.0 playthru. So far having a better time with it than I've ever had before 2.0. A lot has changed and most of it for the better IMHO. There's definitely some bugs and issues, but they're patching it fairly quickly. If you didn't like Stellaris before, now is a good time to try it. If you liked or loved it before, you're in for a big change. They did allow folks to roll back to 1.9.1 though.



Stellaris 2.0 is awesome. I did play a lot of it before 2.0 and it was nice, but now? I think it surpassed Civilization in terms of mechanics, options and look and feel. Almost gutted Im on holiday now 



Cvrk said:


> Finished Assassin's creed Origins.
> Taste is difficult notion. However since here it's all about gaming, I would like to place in balance what can you get right now for the same money.  Hard to overpass AC Origins in terms of value. No such thing as a perfect game, but for what is worth in 2018 the content and spectacle is huge.
> 
> One important thing comes to mind: we are very far away from actual intelligent A.I.  Year after year, they keep bring new games, and the biggest AAA titles always create open world games where, in their advertisement, the worlds are more full of "life" and real as ever.
> ...



I will once again recommend you pick up Guild Wars 2. If you want to see how open world is supposed to be done, this game has it in abundance. Voice lines alone go from hilarious to perfectly immersive and all voice acting is ridiculously good, few AAA games can match it. And then there is the sheer size of it ... Coming back to GW2, I keep finding more and more awesome content.. and still have so much to discover. And that is even with 100% map completion of the vanilla game! And Im hooked on PVP now too. It is so much better than it used to be, almost everything is viable and balance is superb.


----------



## EzioAs (Mar 6, 2018)

Still playing *Deus Ex: Mankind Divided.* I think I've gotten pretty far now. If I just focused on the main missions, I probably would've beaten this game a week ago but this game and Human Revolution really does itch you into exploring and trying various actions.

Quick question: If you've played any 2 (or all) of these games, which would you recommend first? 

1. NieR: Automata
2. Final Fantasy XV
3. Assassin's Creed Origins

They all have attractive prices and I think I might grab one of them.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 6, 2018)

EzioAs said:


> Still playing *Deus Ex: Mankind Divided.* I think I've gotten pretty far now. If I just focused on the main missions, I probably would've beaten this game a week ago but this game and Human Revolution really does itch you into exploring and trying various actions.
> 
> Quick question: If you've played any 2 (or all) of these games, which would you recommend first?
> 
> ...


I haven’t played the first two.  I can highly recommend Assassin’s Creed Origins.  IMHO, clearly the best of the series, and all around a great open-world semi-RPG.  

For a very detailed and objective view, read @Cvrk multiple posts in this thread where the good and bad are detailed very well.


----------



## EzioAs (Mar 6, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> I haven’t played the first two.  I can highly recommend Assassin’s Creed Origins.  IMHO, clearly the best of the series, and all around a great open-world semi-RPG.
> 
> For a very detailed and objective view, read @Cvrk multiple posts in this thread where the good and bad are detailed very well.



AC Origins does seem as fun (or even better) than Black Flag (which would probably be my favorite AC in terms of gameplay), but I've played the FFXV demo as well and I think it's a good game too (seems to be about as fun as the classics). NieR seems to pair the fast-paced combat that I love (think DMC or Bayonetta) with stylistic open world so it seems like a really solid choice as well. Plus, I think it's the only game among the 3 that will have it's base price remain high for quite some time.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Mar 7, 2018)

EzioAs said:


> Still playing *Deus Ex: Mankind Divided.* I think I've gotten pretty far now. If I just focused on the main missions, I probably would've beaten this game a week ago but this game and Human Revolution really does itch you into exploring and trying various actions.
> 
> Quick question: If you've played any 2 (or all) of these games, which would you recommend first?
> 
> ...



I like too both Deus ex Human Revolution and Mankind Divided that i need to finish.
Talking about the other games i can talk only for Nier after finishing the main story a lot of times .
Don't think is going to be similar to Devil May Cry of Bayonetta because is a little bit more technical in terms of game play.
Just take your time because you need to explore a lot for some stuff and play the games at least 5 times or your not gonna play the full story XD.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 8, 2018)

a little bit of

weeeee Mercy's wings, OW portrait ring and a lil' B'Cruiser

a pinch of
tutorial was fun ... not too boring

finally decided to start playing HoTs... bucket loads o'fun.... since i'm not into LoL anymore and MxM, Paragon got ... annihilated (oh well at last Epic did refund all I've spent on Paragon .... NCSoft on the other hand ... )

and a slight slice of (just before i swapped my name  )
i prefer having a POTG with Reinhardt .... but D.VA is my most played, so, it was a logical choice for a 1st match after a long break (PV.AI to be safe  )

i browse some new skin and i notice ...

uh? 1k coin Nova Widowmaker skin? gotta farm ... and then i remember it's the 20th anniversary of SC...YES! Nova does not even reach Kerrigan's awesomeness ... (pre zergification ofc)
now i just wait till ....

get's out of PTR ....

mobile gaming? trying WoWs Blitz + Armored warfare assault (too bad AWA does not support my Shield Tablet, probably due to the custom ROM and Root) not bad at all plus got some goodies for free




EzioAs said:


> Still playing *Deus Ex: Mankind Divided.* I think I've gotten pretty far now. If I just focused on the main missions, I probably would've beaten this game a week ago but this game and Human Revolution really does itch you into exploring and trying various actions.
> 
> Quick question: If you've played any 2 (or all) of these games, which would you recommend first?
> 
> ...


NieR: Automata! ... or ... FFXV, the 1st one being one of my top 5 favorite games of 2017 and the second being on my wishlist since windows version announcement .... (just my luck, they always end up going out when i am broke  )


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 8, 2018)

If you just do story in DXMD, game is very short.  If memory serves: Dubai -> Prague  -> Golem -> Prague -> Switzerland -> Prague -> London

I left out the submaps of Prague like the Subway mission that don't advance Prague's state.


----------



## Recon-UK (Mar 9, 2018)

Might reinstall BF3,, last played a month or two back and it was great fun.

Video.


----------



## ShurikN (Mar 9, 2018)

EzioAs said:


> Still playing *Deus Ex: Mankind Divided.* I think I've gotten pretty far now. If I just focused on the main missions, I probably would've beaten this game a week ago but this game and Human Revolution really does itch you into exploring and trying various actions.
> 
> Quick question: If you've played any 2 (or all) of these games, which would you recommend first?
> 
> ...


Nier > those other two games. 
But Nier excels only when you finish it multiple times. So if you dont like that kind of thing, skip the game. 
The story is probably better as well


----------



## Recon-UK (Mar 9, 2018)

ShurikN said:


> Nier > those other two games.
> But Nier excels only when you finish it multiple times. So if you dont like that kind of thing, skip the game.
> The story is probably better as well


I want to get Nier.

I have Deus Ex MKD to do, also some old Thief games and that latest one.


----------



## ShurikN (Mar 9, 2018)

Recon-UK said:


> I want to get Nier.
> 
> I have Deus Ex MKD to do, also some old Thief games and that latest one.


I quite enjoyed the latest Thief even with all the negativity it received.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 9, 2018)

Game Dev Tycoon just got an update after a long drought.  Discovered it doesn't support > 96 kHz sound.


----------



## EzioAs (Mar 9, 2018)

I decided to skip my plan on buying one of those games. I figured I still have some number of games (and some long ones too) that I should play first and then bought those games later when they're probably much cheaper than they are now



ShurikN said:


> I quite enjoyed the latest Thief even with all the negativity it received.



Will play that game sometime this year, probably June afterwards. Tried the original Thief but didn't quite get into it so I figured maybe the modern version suits me better. So far, my plan after finishing Mankind Divided is AC Chronicles China > Dragons Dogma: Dark Arisen > (back to a shorter & different game)


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 9, 2018)

Me and my roommate are playing Final Fantasy XIII with our own PC's and drinking beer. Happy weekend tech-buddies!


----------



## EzioAs (Mar 11, 2018)

Finally done with *Deus Ex: Mankind Divided*. The story, the setting, the buildup and the tension in this game (and Human Revolution) are just one of the finest I've seen in video games. This is one of the few games where I feel totally immersed within the world. The levels feels a bit step down compared to Human Revolution but it's still pretty good and I got through the game with the only two things I care about









Hopefully they are developing the sequel right now cause the ending does somewhat portray it. I feel like I'm missing out on the series by not playing the original Deus Ex. I know it's highly regarded and I already have it in my Steam library. Maybe I'll try it out sometime in the future, but for now, time to play something shorter.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 11, 2018)

Do it! The original Deus Ex is old yeah, but it has aged better than most.  Remember, DXHR, DXF, and DXMD are all prequels to DX.

DX is much shorter because although it has open environments, there's really only one (akin to Detroit) that's worth exploring and you'll probably be done there in less than an hour.  It's much less dense than the newer games.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Mar 11, 2018)

If you wanna play the first as it should, look for the hd mods so you don't kill your eyes XD.
I played it like this and is worth it.
This is one of the mods http://www.moddb.com/mods/gmdx


----------



## cucker tarlson (Mar 11, 2018)

I started Watch Dogs, which Ubisoft made free some time ago. I actually played through the prologue that time but I didn't like it. I decided to give it another try and I'm really liking it this time. There's a lot to do in the open world, the skill tree is pretty big and combat is pretty good too. I loved WD2, this is clearly not as big a game, but I misjudged it the first time I tried. I actually think it's better than WD2 in some respects, not overall though.
On the bad side, the game has horrendous aliasing. I gotta use TXAAx4 to make it look smooth again, on a 1440p 24" display (!). Fortunately it runs pretty well even with AA cranked up that high, I'm still averaging between 70-80 fps using max. settings.


----------



## Recon-UK (Mar 11, 2018)

Just played through HL2 EP1


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 17, 2018)

better late than never .... restarting Diablo III made me want a little bit more .... so i bought (finally) Reaper Of Souls expansion 

Crusader is fun .... almost like it more than Wizard (although my only 60 is a Barbarian the Wiz is 55 ) Diablo III did age well and still look nice (damn theses cinematics are gorgeous ... ) 
  

resized to 1440p otherwise it would be above 2mb, my oddball of a screen max resolution is 2880x1620  (and i thought it was a 2560x1440  )
oh lol i just realized that resolution is actually 3K


----------



## cucker tarlson (Mar 17, 2018)

Watch_Dogs is a rad game. If you managed to get it for free and still haven't given it a go, do it. The game picks up slowly (is that even an expression or am I creating my own language ? ) but after a few hours you'll be hooked. I know I am.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 17, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> Watch_Dogs is a rad game. If you managed to get it for free and still haven't given it a go, do it. The game picks up slowly (is that even an expression or am I creating my own language ? ) but after a few hours you'll be hooked. I know I am.


Your  expression is just fine.  I use the same phrase on other entertainement (books, movies) as well as games to describe a plot that is slow to start.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Mar 17, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> Your  expression is just fine.  I use the same phrase on other entertainement (books, movies) as well as games to describe a plot that is slow to start.


Shouldn't it always require the object, e.g. "picks up *the pace* slowly" or is it fine to use it as is ?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 17, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> Shouldn't it always require the object, e.g. "picks up *the pace* slowly" or is it fine to use it as is ?


I’m sure the second is more correct, but both are commonly used.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Mar 17, 2018)

GreiverBlade said:


> better late than never .... restarting Diablo III made me want a little bit more .... so i bought (finally) Reaper Of Souls expansion
> 
> Crusader is fun .... almost like it more than Wizard (although my only 60 is a Barbarian the Wiz is 55 ) Diablo III did age well and still look nice (damn theses cinematics are gorgeous ... )
> View attachment 98422View attachment 98421View attachment 98420
> ...


If you wanna play with someone i can join you, i miss Diablo 3 too but i don't like it to play solo XD .


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 18, 2018)

i always said .... "C.O.D never..." but i guess they did pull the right stunt with C.O.D WWII to get me interested ... ofc i am not into MP (not for Battlefield either .... funny? eh?  oh well i had my time in a cybercafé a while ago on BF 1942 and Desert Combat mod ... but lately ... i think bot and npc are better human than human themselves  )



mmhhh Panzer IV Ausf. G i'd say and then some Heinkel HE. 111 the intro movie is not bad at all, if not a bit too much Activision'esque



funny i had a friend in the army that looked almost like him  oh and a M3 trench knife


life is a B..... each, you run you crawl ... you get hit by a stray bullet, with a Sherman M4 DD on background (not that this would help you: he's burning already )  .... you light up a bangalore almost dead and then you rush some bunker ...
oh well not really a demanding game then... i did up the refresh rate on my screen to 75hz and it stay a steady 75fps for most of the game (vsync on, off: i get in the 80's fps enough) ... 3.2gb on 8gb mmhhh i can almost see some 4gb card getting issues here ...  /joke (not using AA, at 2880x1620 it's not really necessary )


oh the "boxy" type of M4 Sherman, i guess i prefered seeing M4 and PzKpfw _IV_  rather than Mark V, A7V and Renault FT
even if these Sherman looks weird having VVSS suspension, M4A2 probably, even if anachronistic, a long barrel and a muzzle brake, hinting a M1A1C 76mm  with a early type of turret that would not belong on that type of hull, at first i though it were Firefly .... but then wait a sec ... US army never used the Firefly (obviously since it was a British conversion using a QF 17pdr 76.5mm gun)... oh well C.O.D is not synonyme of historically accurate 


armored train with PzKpwf IV Ausf. H turret .... another anachronisme ? looks like a Panzerjäger-triebwagen Nr. 51[1945] and the action is in 1944 the Nr.51 (and the other which were 52 and 53 for the one that were completed)  was in construction at that time and only 3 of 5 were finished in 1945 and didn't participate to any combat of WWII

oh well, didn't come for history accuracy

satisfactory moment after a long ... long ... long .... moment of inaction (mmhh tho the QTE event are really annoying but a little bit more elaborated than just mash up a button ... )


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 18, 2018)

It looks like Activision brought in the M4 Sherman from the Korean War to WW2. Nice little rundown @GreiverBlade. So you recommend to play?  How long is campaign for you?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 18, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> It looks like Activision brought in the M4 Sherman from the Korean War to WW2. Nice little rundown @GreiverBlade. So you recommend to play?  How long is campaign for you?


mmhhh dunno .... i like these games no matter the time needed to do a full play through, solo campaign from BF3 and 4 were good enough for me (to i miss Bad Company  "1" and 2 these .... were hilarious ... ) i think if you like MP they yes i recommend it, if only for SP, unless you get it with a hefty discount (i.e.: i got it for ~25chf actual price is 49chf) not really worth the spent money.

tho graphically and dynamically it's a quite beautiful game, since it's literally my 1st C.O.D (i played Ghost on friends account ... didn't like that much ) i can't say i am disappointed (tho my initial "hate" for C.O.D franchise came from the kids back in the day that were yelling "NAH COD IS BETTER THAN BF42: SWoWWII!" huhuhu ... fanboyisme .... my bad  )

actually the M4 DD are accurate ... VVSS susp short barrel M3 75, why didn't they use the same model without the snorkel  for the tanks you encounter later in the game? because it's the US side that is shown? that would almost make sense .... since the Firefly was the "best" M4 of WWII (to a point that the Germans received order to prioritize their destruction over any other vehicle type if they were present, which was the origin of the typical gun camouflaging on the Firefly )


oh crap i noticed in the 1st pic ... after  the PzKpfw IV Ausf. G there is 2 Ausf. B or D ( distinctive short gun barrel) but sporting the Ausf. H turret sidescreen  which .... never happened  the Ausf. F1 had additional screen but in a different fashion so it's not that one either
edit ... might be Ausf. H without the hull sidescreen i think it's the perspective that make me see a shorter barrel ... on a second look i notice the muzzle brake of the KwK 40/L48


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 18, 2018)

I'm currently replaying "Legend Of Zelda 3; A Link To The Past" for the SNES with this mod applied to it; http://www.romhacking.net/hacks/3888/


----------



## Cvrk (Mar 19, 2018)

Dark Souls 3

















Just a few seconds before I got killed. 1 hit, by the knight at the balcony ...i was running to take a close picture with the lady painting.  










I beat the game with the help of random people for half of the boss fights since my build is so bad,and the boss are to hard! Farming was very hard to....
So let's talk about that.

I think you can definitely look at Dark Souls 3 as a single player campaign more fight than story kind of game.  I have a guy who played the game ignoring like more than half a map and just killing here and there, going for the bosses and that's it.  I choose to play it differently. Went through the entire game making sure i did not miss an item. And it was very hard. Lost so many souls...
This if you only look at the game from a single player experience. PVP is farming frenzy! You need lvl 120 with the best items you can get.  This requires incredible amount of farming. ALso I started the game again, which is called NG+ . Big mistake!
It does not give you much extra souls per kill, you are better off farming without starting over.
I only played offline without ember state. Went in ember when i needed help with bosses from random people.





This is an OP build for pve. And you are 2 hits dead in pvp, cuz of the very low HP bar.

I got DS3 at Humble Bundle offer. The main goal was to co-op so hard! We did co-op for 1 hour, which was actually more like 20 minutes gameplay. One of the best weapons in game you can ONLY get in Ringed Circle. DLC that I don't have. I only got Ashes of Ariandel. A few more map....but over all hard enemies with very little souls. Not a good place for farming.
Don't think I will ever get the Ringed City cuz it's to expensive. And for just 1 weapon, not worth it.
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

I have also been playing Past Cure. IF you have very low computer, but still wanna enjoy a single player ONLY story 3rd person shooter, this might be for you.
Most of the people here on TPU have extreme computers, but hey it's always worth a shot.
You can close the sound. You will not understand the commentary ....just so you will get an idea about the game


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Mar 19, 2018)

The ringed city is worth it , a lot of cool weapons and stuff .
Cool bosses too .
But i expected a lot more so if you are fan of the story is not so "great".


----------



## Recon-UK (Mar 21, 2018)

Played Resident Evil 7 for 2 hours then got a refund, the end.


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 21, 2018)

Recon-UK said:


> Played Resident Evil 7 for 2 hours then got a refund, the end.


ooops....


----------



## HarvesterOfSorrow (Mar 21, 2018)

Currently playing some PUBG and slightly modded TES III : Morrowind.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 22, 2018)

HarvesterOfSorrow said:


> and slightly modded TES III : Morrowind


What mod are you using?


----------



## las (Mar 22, 2018)

I'm playing Duke Nukem 3D Atomic Edition


----------



## Cvrk (Mar 22, 2018)

Recon-UK said:


> Played Resident Evil 7 for 2 hours then got a refund, the end.


what happen to the raccoon in your avatar? I feel like i'm not talking to you right now

Super Lucky's Tale...video coming up. (I think)


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 22, 2018)

Cvrk said:


> what happen to the raccoon in your avatar? I feel like i'm not talking to you right now
> 
> Super Lucky's Tale...video coming up. (I think)



@RCoon is different than @Recon-UK


----------



## Cvrk (Mar 22, 2018)

My apologies 

On a different note: Super Lucky's Tale a quite the happy adventure. And I had a feeling i won't be making any gameplay of this. When it's not meant to be  
If you have any kids, if you are looking for a relaxing time, something with no violence. This is a good title to have


----------



## RCoon (Mar 22, 2018)

Cvrk said:


> View attachment 98657
> My apologies
> 
> On a different note: Super Lucky's Tale a quite the happy adventure. And I had a feeling i won't be making any gameplay of this. When it's not meant to be
> If you have any kids, if you are looking for a relaxing time, something with no violence. This is a good title to have



You have wounded me sir.


----------



## HarvesterOfSorrow (Mar 22, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> What mod are you using?


Mods I'm using:
-Aduls Leggings
-Better Dialogue Font
-Landscape Retexture
-Vurts Groundcover
-Morrowind Code Patch
-MGE XE


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 22, 2018)

HarvesterOfSorrow said:


> Mods I'm using:
> -Aduls Leggings
> -Better Dialogue Font
> -Landscape Retexture
> ...


Isn't there and HD mod as well?


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 22, 2018)

Started Final Fantasy XV (I had to get a new SSD to install that  ) and few hours played, feels fine even for a FF veteran like me.


edit: And it looks pretty damn good, even with "average" settings. Damn that fire when starting the game


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 22, 2018)

Maize pics tonight.  I finished it yesterday.  It took about 7 hours total.  Very few games genuinely have a laugh factor, but Maize did! 

The puzzles were hard enough to make you think, but not so much to make you frustrated.  I did have to quit a couple times and think it out before going back though.  Mostly it is linear, but it was cleverly done.  

And, I love surprise endings.  Overall 6.9/10.   Pretty good for Indie title.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 22, 2018)

been playing Fortnite with my son as its something he really likes to do with me


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 22, 2018)

OK, here we go, Maize pics.  It is a decent looking game, but not fantastic.  It doesn't require too much in the hardware arena either.  Lighting is well done though. As is the comedy, as I said.


----------



## jormungand (Mar 23, 2018)

AlienIsGOD said:


> been playing Fortnite with my son as its something he really likes to do with me


even though i didnt like fornite so much i know the feeling...i play all weekends legend of Zelda ( nintendo Switch) with my son, although i do almost everything he takes the controller from me when we have to cook or jump gliding....Hes only 6 and really loves watch me play Overwatch.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 23, 2018)

jormungand said:


> even though i didnt like fornite so much i know the feeling...i play all weekends legend of Zelda ( nintendo Switch) with my son, although i do almost everything he takes the controller from me when we have to cook or jump gliding....Hes only 6 and really loves watch me play Overwatch.


My son is 7 and I have had him gaming since 5 years old, he used to play Overwatch but fortnite is his go to game atm. He also enjoys any of the wwe 2k series as we are both big wrestling fans


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 23, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> Watch_Dogs is a rad game. If you managed to get it for free and still haven't given it a go, do it. The game picks up slowly (is that even an expression or am I creating my own language ? ) but after a few hours you'll be hooked. I know I am.



This, to me is the general emotional train with any open world Ubisoft game.

Install game
First impressions: 'hm! Looks nice! Detail rich world, options galore, freedom!'
First story mission: 'Hey, generic dialogue, half-assed Hollywood crap cutscenes'
You go out to explore: 'OMG so many map markers' SO MUCH TO DO
You start ticking the boxes: 'Must get another level' Just one more...
You ticked the important boxes: 'OK. FINALLY Done with this grind. Now... I've actually done all there is to do

Uninstall game

At the end of this exercise, there is no cake and you're left wondering why you've done all of this; was there really any cool gameplay in there? Did you feel like replaying certain sequences of the game? Was the story awesome?. I will refer you to Cvrk's AC Origins review and how he came down on it after finishing the game  Remarkable similarities everywhere. Do note, not saying these are horrible games, just how they take you on a rollercoaster ride that in fact detracts from many key aspects of gaming.



Recon-UK said:


> Played Resident Evil 7 for 2 hours then got a refund, the end.



Well depending on how fast you've gone through the game, you must have seen at least 10-25% of it then 

I did like it to be honest, its really back to basics and some pretty cool moments in it.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Mar 23, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> This, to me is the general emotional train with any open world Ubisoft game.
> 
> Install game
> First impressions: 'hm! Looks nice! Detail rich world, options galore, freedom!'
> ...



To me, this was the case with FC4 and, to some extent, GR:wildlands.
Watch Dogs 2 and Watch Dogs (in the order I played them) just feel different. WD2 especially,it still provided tons of fun thanks to the way you can move and interact with the city. And yes, I did replay a few missions in WD2 since you can jump to any mission you've done freely and replay it again, I'll play some more but now I've got some other titles I wanna finish.
Did you play WD2 and WD ? What are your thoughts ?


----------



## Frick (Mar 23, 2018)

Steve is posting C# Aurora like there's no tomorrow, so soon hopefully I'll play that. In the meantime, I just got some lava waders for Terraria. THe problem is I can't seem to figure out how to get past the Lunatic Cultist, which is annoying. I have the supposedly most powerful stuff in the game, but I still can't manage it. Oh well, a few hundred hours up to this point and I feel pretty done with the game anyway.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 23, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> To me, this was the case with FC4 and, to some extent, GR:wildlands.
> Watch Dogs 2 and Watch Dogs (in the order I played them) just feel different. WD2 especially,it still provided tons of fun thanks to the way you can move and interact with the city. And yes, I did replay a few missions in WD2 since you can jump to any mission you've done freely and replay it again, I'll play some more but now I've got some other titles I wanna finish.
> Did you play WD2 and WD ? What are your thoughts ?



I played WD1 shortly after release (when the big kinks were ironed out) and it was precisely the ride I described. Overall; I felt it was a cheap GTA clone with lacking immersion. The 'hacking' was basically 'press interact to hack world', no real gameplay or skill involved except some loose timing of the action. Beyond that what do you really get? Some driving, some shooting, where most of it feels in no way special or 'good' to do. What I did in WD1 was unlock all the skills to see if there was anything that really did make the game cool, had hard time finding it, I did most of the CTOS tower puzzles, some screwing around with NPCs on high alert, and that's all she wrote. Underwhelming across the board. Also, lack of any sort of realism. Not once did it really feel like I was being watched by Big Brother, it mostly felt like I could easily screw with it. No sense of any sort of threat or insecurity... but perhaps that was the immersion they were going for? And then there is the super dry, boring protagonist with utterly stupid narrative...

Did not feel any attraction whatsoever to get into WD2.

As for GR:Wildlands I agree the experience is similar, but at least that game has a pretty well done immersive quality to it, especially in single player. Scouting a base, putting marks for sync shots, it all feels very nice and the gunplay is good, the sandbox mechanics work OK. And the looks as well, lots of vista's that just make you enjoy the scenery for awhile.


----------



## HD64G (Mar 23, 2018)

F1 2012, Neverwinter Nights 2: Storm of Zehir (just finished the Mask of the Betrayer expansion - great story btw), Fifa 2017 and Divinity OS most frequently.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Mar 24, 2018)

Went back to Warframe for a new Primed Frame; Zephyr Prime.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 24, 2018)

Spending way too much time in Space Engineers.  Built a new mobile BOO (Base Of Operations) today:


Spoiler: big pic










34 x solar panels
3 x Arc Furnace
2 x Refineries
1 x Assembler
12 wheel drive + steering
5x5 drilling apparatus (like 150m drilling depth) with 9x5 grid of drills
squats to landing gear for super parking brake
>50 m/s cruise speed

I really wish I could build this in survival.  The resource cost is going to be astronomical.



Frick said:


> Steve is posting C# Aurora like there's no tomorrow, so soon hopefully I'll play that. In the meantime, I just got some lava waders for Terraria. THe problem is I can't seem to figure out how to get past the Lunatic Cultist, which is annoying. I have the supposedly most powerful stuff in the game, but I still can't manage it. Oh well, a few hundred hours up to this point and I feel pretty done with the game anyway.


I don't think I even did the Lunatic Cultist? I remember killing the Moon Lord and apparently you have to go through the Cultists to get to the Moon Lord.  If you don't have them, I seriously recommend the Vampire Knives.  Life-steal is so OP.

Edit: I loaded up the game to try to refresh my memory and...well:


Spoiler: inventory










1. Everything has defense +4
2. I have two sets of gear in there (one in accessory so I can quick change it): one is biased towards minions and the other is biased towards melee.
3. Yo-yo + vampiric knives are both godly, yo-yo especially combined with the accessory that buffs them.  I have the accessory highlighted in the pic.  Y U so gud?  It's *ranged* melee so you can hit a great number of enemies while they can't hit you.  Yo-yo for max damage, vampiric knives to heal, repeat.
4. Remember how defense works in the game.  If you have +6 defense and enemy does 10 damage, only 4 actually impacts you.  If enemy only does 5 damage, you get only 1 damage (the minimum).  Even with high defense, you can still have death from a thousand cuts. I have two accessories to counter that: the celestial thing that summons stars to attack on damage and another accessory that causes an extended invicibility on hit.

All combined, even the Moon Lord is pretty easy having built an arena to avoid attacks.  Granted, I haven't played much of the game on Expert difficulty.


----------



## jormungand (Mar 24, 2018)

Downloading to start today at night 
I waited for the price to go down on the standard edition but since this was toooo good for let it pass i grabbed it.
ASSASSIN'S CREED® DAWN OF THE CREED COLLECTOR'S EDITION
$64 + $9.99 shipping UPS
If someone dont want to miss it .....
https://store.ubi.com/us/assassins-..._WC__E3_FY18_ACOCE_E3_WEBSITE_ID45853&lang=en


----------



## Kovoet (Mar 24, 2018)

Just started ghost recon wildlands


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 25, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> At the end of this exercise, there is no cake and you're left wondering why you've done all of this; was there really any cool gameplay in there? Did you feel like replaying certain sequences of the game? Was the story awesome?


Not really. Nope. No. About the only Ubisoft exception to those answers I can think of is Assassins Creed II:

The first impression of Venice was good and it kept going "but wait! There's more!" with Florence, Villa, Tuscany, Forli, AND Venice.  Each had their own unique flavors and moving from one to the next was a breath of fresh air.  When they reused one of the maps, they considerably changed it so it was like a new experience keeping it fresh. Even in the repetitive side quests, your ears were often treated to fantastic music that made the repetitiveness of them tolerable.  The game also didn't hold your hand in terms of free running.  Whenever a mistake was made, I felt it was always my fault rather than the game's.  In AC3 and later, the logic that controls free running makes choices for you and it often doesn't line up with player intent.  It quickly becomes frustrating.

I totally wouldn't mind replaying AC2 (for the third or fourth time) for the reasons mentioned above and below.

The Ezio and Desmond stories were compelling.  The entire story arc of both characters throughout the trilogy are memorable and really did shape what was to come in a meaningful way.  To be perfectly honest, the only good part of AC3 (aside from the Aquila which they overdid in AC4) was seeing Desmond's story conclude.  All of the AC games after that were as generic as the first.  In Unity, it was almost like they quit trying altogether.


Oh, also RE: Terraria, the snow event was the hardest in the game.  It was the last achievement I got and required a serious mob slaying arena and multiple players.


Back to the engineering for me.  I think Lord Klank is crashing the game so I should verify.


Edit: Played through the campaign (aka tutorial) and was inspired to make a round hole using an elevator-like structure similar to what they used in the campaign to make an elevator.  The concept worked but isn't feasible for survival mode:


Spoiler: lovely hole


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 25, 2018)

@FordGT90Concept cool to see you tinkering away in Space Engineers  I clocked a few hundred hours there myself, back when there weren't planetary landings/planets. How is the performance and stability today? It has been abysmal for quite some time, chasing me away...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 25, 2018)

It was using 11-12 GiB of RAM when I took that picture.  It is relatively stable but there are syncing issues in multiplayer (e.g. vehicles fall through the ground on client side when they're right where they belong on host side).  Shared inertia tensors definitely have reduced the amount of clang though (group all cooperative pistons together for example).  Wheels are 1000 times better.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Mar 25, 2018)

I'm deep into watch_dogs, liking it a lot. Today I started AC III, and I'm intrigued about the general theme of the game. Will play the crew and blood dragon soon as well.

btw, can anyone tell me what is the common thing for those 4 games ?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 25, 2018)

Uploaded a video of the bore working:


----------



## BiggieShady (Mar 25, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> btw, can anyone tell me what is the common thing for those 4 games ?


They are all gotten for free from Ubi soft via Uplay ... what do I win?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Mar 25, 2018)

BiggieShady said:


> They are all gotten for free from Ubi soft via Uplay ... what do I win?


4 free games.


If you were quick enough to grab'em back in 2016 !


----------



## BiggieShady (Mar 25, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> quick enough


I managed to get them all thanks to their spam mails that I for some reason, also thankfully, didn't filter out or unsubscribe


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 25, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> I will refer you to Cvrk's AC Origins review and how he came down on it after finishing the game


Actually, to be truthful, @Cvrk quite liked the game.  Perhaps you mistook the pointing out of negatives as coming down on it.  I didn't come away with that impression.  Cvrk is one person, who managed to find some negatives I never encountered in my playthrough.  It's also very popular and still very highly rated.  It is very likely the best of the series other than AC II.



FordGT90Concept said:


> All of the AC games after that were as generic as the first


Then perhaps you should give AC:O a try?

In fact, here publicly, I challenge both of you to accept my risk-free offer of playing AC:O.  Yep, risk-free, since I will purchase it for each of you.  Why?  Because it annoys me to no end when respected members of our community  (as well as other) criticize something they haven't played.  You can repeat what negatives or positives you heard, but you really can't say if a game is good or bad until you have played it.  Does it have some problems?  Yep, just like most games.  Was it extremely well done?  Yes it was.  

So, will both of you be taking my offer?  There is even a Ubi sale on right now.


----------



## HD64G (Mar 25, 2018)

Kovoet said:


> Just started ghost recon wildlands


Very good game in general, but a GREAT one for party gaming with friends. 130 hours in coop with buddies until now and haven't been bored with it yet. Close to finish the main campaign now. Fallen ghosts dlc for later.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Mar 25, 2018)

AC4BF was spectacular, prolly my top 5 of all time, played it 3 or 4 times.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 25, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> Then perhaps you should give AC:O a try?


I'll buy it after I play Syndicate and whatever else I missed and the price is right.



rtwjunkie said:


> You can repeat what negatives or positives you heard, but you really can't say if a game is good or bad until you have played it.


I wasn't talking about Origin at all.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 25, 2018)

Aporia: Beyond The Valley.  Puzzle, 1st person Adventure, some platforming, brain-heavy and beautiful!

It is a world of ruins and puzzles, where the population is gone.











Many paintings told stories, and gave you clues to what happened, AND what might help you on your journey.















Lighting is tremendous!


----------



## Kovoet (Mar 25, 2018)

HD64G said:


> Very good game in general, but a GREAT one for party gaming with friends. 130 hours in coop with buddies until now and haven't been bored with it yet. Close to finish the main campaign now. Fallen ghosts dlc for later.


Playing with a load of friends from the state's and I'm in the UK so sleepless nights at the moment and getting to work knackered


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 26, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I wasn't talking about Origin at all.


Oh ok. My misunderstanding.  I understood that anything after 2 was disappointing. Hey, offer still stands since I made it.


----------



## flmatter (Mar 26, 2018)

currently playing Fortenight and waiting for Far Cry 5 to come out( in 2 days now).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 26, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> Oh ok. My misunderstanding.  I understood that anything after 2 was disappointing. Hey, offer still stands since I made it.


Up to Unity which is the most recent released that I played.

Naw, I'll wait until they're done launching DLCs and I'm happy with the price for the complete package, as always.  Even if you gave it to me, it would probably collect dust until I finish Syndicate.


----------



## plonk420 (Mar 26, 2018)

i charged through DX:HR finally about a month ago (ENB-enabled), then nibbled at DX:MD (the console-only button command tooltips were enragingly unhelpful). been playing the CRAP out of FFXV the last 20 days or so


----------



## cucker tarlson (Mar 26, 2018)

Took a break from ubisoft games to finally see layers of fear. Really intriguing experience, well structured, keeps you absorbed. Gloomy and full of suspense but subtle at the same time.



Spoiler: a few screens


----------



## BadFrog (Mar 26, 2018)

Anyone playing Surviving Mars? Single player but I find it rather interesting.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 26, 2018)

BadFrog said:


> Anyone playing Surviving Mars? Single player but I find it rather interesting.


No, but it is on my list.  It looks very interesting, a fresh take on city-building.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 26, 2018)

Tonight's gonna be a fresh start in Banished.

Great little gem (250MB is the game's size...), much in the vein of 'Surviving Mars' I believe


----------



## plonk420 (Mar 26, 2018)

some FFXV foodporn if it works...


Spoiler: fooooood


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 26, 2018)

plonk420 said:


> some FFXV foodporn if it works...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: fooooood


rofl .... FFXV foodporn simulator edition .... nice one (i can't feel my side anymore  good job )


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 27, 2018)

Ghost of A Tale may be the one game you might never have heard of, but really should have.  I've put a couple hours in, and don't regret it.  It was made by one guy, over several years, and is fantastic!  Supposed to be about 15-20 hours.  Excellent mechanics, great level design, beautiful graphics!  Anywho, I have a few pics.


----------



## Yukikaze (Mar 27, 2018)

RimWorld. I can see why people have 5,000+ hours in this thing.


----------



## sepheronx (Mar 27, 2018)

Witcher 3.  So much fun.  Glad I picked up a used 970, cause now I can actually enjoy the game in its full blown glory.

One of the few games I really am enjoying too.


----------



## Cvrk (Mar 27, 2018)

flmatter said:


> and waiting for Far Cry 5 to come out( in 2 days now).


Nothing like brain dead filthy rednecks, a game first in it's history with a single targeted demographics: people that voted for Trump.
Since Ubisoft simply can not sale Far Cry anymore nowhere in the world(for numbers that actually matter) they left the entire world out, and targeted an audience strictly made for the biggest gaming consumer on the Globe (U.S.A. - but not just any part of America) ...when finally they learned how to make a co-op game. Cuz last time I bought Far Cry 4 they only did it for fortress and silly free -realm style.

They really need the money. And every game you put out that gives a large spectrum of audience is a risk. So why bother.

Hopefully this wont be the last Far Cry they implement decent co-op and will wait 2 more years for the next one.

_________________________________________________

@rtwjunkie indeed a gamer. Cuz I don't consider gamers, dudes that played Counter Strike for 20 years, or a guy that only has on his PC LoL or WoW. 
A gamer is a full color palette. Open minded, adaptive for whatever is out there, appreciative of the environment and what story and mechanics do to a game. 
There is no open mind when selecting the same mob over and over for 1 year trying to lvl up,or replaying the same map while trying to find better skills to cruse people on chat. 

Looking at the people that come back time after time to this section of TPU, you really gather my admiration the most.  No one really jumps on the innovative, and smart part of the gaming industry like you. 
Ghost of A Tale really shows you got different, good refined tastes. 

BTW did you ever play Witcher 3? I don't know if I ever saw you write about it.


----------



## Recon-UK (Mar 27, 2018)

Bought these games all at very reduced prices.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 27, 2018)

@Cvrk thanks for the kind words! I do try to do different kinds of games.  I truly loved be games, so I will do many different genres.  My problem is I find enjoyment in many games, sometimes even despite faults.  So I am not a great reviewer. 

Yes, I have done TW3 1 and a half times. Currently on hold trying to play backlog.  IMHO, it is the best RPG of all time.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 27, 2018)

I have no internet for a week since moving house and can only play what's installed from my steam library, I just finished replaying COD4 for the first time in years and thoroughly enjoyed it but the ending just came so abruptly, I kinda feel deflated. It's at the time I was so getting into it and bam, it's over, felt rushed.. could have been another few hours of gameplay due to the intensity at the end and I completely forgot how it ended since its been that long I played it through to the end. RIP to captain price also, that upset me


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 27, 2018)

For now its BF1, the latest final fantasy and the just released far cry 5.

So i know what to do this easter and if i shut run low on games i have some unfinidhed left overs in the witcher 3 and a buch of free games like f1 2015 and the darkness 2.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 28, 2018)

I thought I would add some more Ghost of a Tale screenshots.  This really is a proper stealth adventure, as a little mouse cannot take on rats!  This is really fun, and well-made!











And there the barrel is about to drop on a Rat Guard. 





The author put cute little things, like the mouse scratching his ass!


----------



## Recon-UK (Mar 28, 2018)

Absolutely loving Diablo 3, it is my first Diablo game and playing through on hard. It's not a hard game but it does challenge me and make me use instinct and strategy in a fight, great game.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Mar 28, 2018)

Playing Freedom Cry, a DLC to one of my favorite games of all time. I'll never get tired of the AC4BF world. Played AC4BF 3 or 4 times, never tried the DLC.



Spoiler: lotsa lotsa pics


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 28, 2018)

I liked Freedom Cry better than the main game.  It had a better story, better progression arc, and a better map.


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 28, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> @Cvrk .....
> 
> ... IMHO, it is the best RPG of all time.


Lies!!! Fake News!!! Demon!!! Begone!!!!

Ok, fine. Great game 


I still prefer Morrowind   and I liked Skyrim


----------



## Cvrk (Mar 28, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> @Cvrk I truly loved be games, so I will do many different genres.  My problem is I find enjoyment in many games, sometimes even despite faults.



And this is why you need to be a Youtuber. You must, this is your purpose. I am telling you, to many haters and over critics. You must bring your love for games into this.
You play them anyways. Why not record, and use a mic when you play. 

If not just record, gather your mind and put together a 10 minutes monologue and then edit the parts you think they kinda look good. 
You must do youtube! We need more people like you.


----------



## sepheronx (Mar 28, 2018)

Flattery gets you nowhere. 

Joking aside,

@recon

How much did you pay for Diablo 3? I was thinking of picking it up since I was a huge fan of Diablo 2, but decided no Diablo 3 because of no Necromancer.  Now that they have a Necromancer, want to play it.

As for Silent Hill, good catch.  But I heard that the changes done in the HD version over the original for #2 was no good.  You should check to see if there is none HD version!


----------



## dj-electric (Mar 28, 2018)

D3 is heavily discounted atm. 20$ for base game + RoS expansion (must have pretty much). Necro is another 10$


----------



## sepheronx (Mar 28, 2018)

Might be a bit more in the great white north.  But I will check it out.  Is this discounted through battle.net?


----------



## Recon-UK (Mar 28, 2018)

sepheronx said:


> Flattery gets you nowhere.
> 
> Joking aside,
> 
> ...


Diablo was 7.50 (GBP) on Blizzard.

Necromancer is in the game..


----------



## dj-electric (Mar 28, 2018)

Yes, and the website itself of course


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 28, 2018)

New look - because in Guild Wars 2, that is what end game really comes down to  Looking cool

For those in the know... running a Firebrand healing build right now, with 100% boon duration which basically means I can run Quickness 24/7 and spam like mad. Great fun to play


----------



## erixx (Mar 28, 2018)

No more "*Kingdom Come: Deliverance*" ? Is it not that cool anymore? What a delusion...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 29, 2018)

erixx said:


> No more "*Kingdom Come: Deliverance*" ? Is it not that cool anymore? What a delusion...


Well, despite very high sales numbers and good user reviews, it has not quite gained traction here at TPU.  Whenever anything has been talked about it has been in the official thread here in the gaming section.

This is mostly what happened to TW3 as well, with most of the discussion happening in the official thread.


----------



## erixx (Mar 29, 2018)

That is ok, but this is just "What are you playing?" (and not "What are you buying" btw  )
So if not many post here that they are playing DEliverance.... is a sign of what you say: no traction....
(I like the looks but not the scripts so i returned it)
thanks.

I am playing TT Isle of Man today, it is a big step forward for motocycling games (needs polishing)

Enjoy!


----------



## cucker tarlson (Mar 29, 2018)

erixx said:


> That is ok, but this is just "What are you playing?" (and not "What are you buying" btw  )
> So if not many post here that they are playing DEliverance.... is a sign of what you say: no traction....
> (I like the looks but not the scripts so i returned it)
> thanks.
> ...


I'll play deliverance, but wanna give it time.
Meanwhile



Spoiler: pics





































this is badass





















Spoiler: pics


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Mar 31, 2018)

playing Black Desert Online & a bit of Warframe.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 31, 2018)

Playing rainbow 6 siege as it was on sale in ubisofts spring sale


----------



## erixx (Mar 31, 2018)

R6 has improved a lot since lauch! (and I do not mean the Tom-Clancy-realism-1st zombis :-/


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 31, 2018)

Consortium: The Tower...finding an achievement and reporting a lot of bugs.

Space Engineers...completely filled up the vein miner and the vein lifter with silver ore (something like 14+ million kg worth of it). It all worked better than expected:


Spoiler: pics



extracting miner:




cruising back to base to unload:




94 MPH and 89 days worth of battery charge.  Could go a lot faster but...safety first!


These two are literally perpetual.  As the little one unloads, it charges off the batteries on the big one.  The big one charges off of all those solar panels during the day.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 31, 2018)

erixx said:


> R6 has improved a lot since lauch! (and I do not mean the Tom-Clancy-realism-1st zombis :-/


ya im skipping outbreak i think  never played a R6 game before so im doing situations to get acquainted with gameplay.


----------



## windwhirl (Mar 31, 2018)

Left 4 Dead 2 (stress relief ) and Hyper Light Drifter (already finished the main story and New Game+, but I just love to drift around)...


----------



## Kovoet (Apr 1, 2018)

Attention to detail in Ghost recon I love


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 2, 2018)

Tried Megarace2. Hell yes, I loved that game 20 years ago and it still rocks!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 5, 2018)

I got distracted from GOAT and have furiously been playing Sherlock Holmes games, completing Crime and Punishment and halfway through The Devil’s Daughter on Steam.  

Throw in some Testament of Sherlock Holmes, which I have on GOG, and you have my seductive reasoning being taxed to the maximum.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Apr 5, 2018)

Origins will get an update to change some gameplay parameters, would like to see it implemented in more games.


----------



## Frick (Apr 5, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Spending way too much time in Space Engineers.  Built a new mobile BOO (Base Of Operations) today:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: big pic
> ...



I just suck at dodging I guess. I have allthem things. The vampire knifes do so little damage compared to The Chaingun.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 5, 2018)

It's more about healing than doing damage.  It can either slowly raise your health or at least cancel out the damage you're getting (lots of +1s to counter -1s because of defense on both ends). Use potions to buff your healing and recovery which gives you a window to unload your high DPS weapons against him.  Once you get low on health again, go back to recovery mode with vampire knives.  It's a war of attrition.

Also, creating battle arenas really help.  At bare minimum you'll want platforms so you can quickly move horizontally and vertically.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 5, 2018)

Currently playing through AC:Origins now,  did first 2 targets and now progressing further.
What sort fps people were getting playing this? I would thought i could run the game at ultra with no dips but i am getting in populated areas.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Apr 5, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> What sort fps people were getting playing this? I would thought i could run the game at ultra with no dips but i am getting in populated areas.


Ryzen + Vega + DX11, that's probably the reason.
When the fps dips in populated or dense housing, do you see the GPU usage stay same or go lower ?

Recent ubisoft games like watch_dogs 2 or wildlands have amazing looking open world, but they just slaughter cpus. Not only do they need at least 8 threads, they require fast single core and ram at the same time.

https://www.purepc.pl/karty_graficz..._s_creed_origins_problemy_w_egipcie?page=0,12

https://www.purepc.pl/procesory/tes...e_i3_8350k_prawie_jak_core_i5_7600k?page=0,38


----------



## ShurikN (Apr 5, 2018)

Not playing much on the PC atm, CS:GO is basically a given, but other than that one, everything else is on semi-hold.
Tried This War of Mine for an hour or two as it has a free weekend on steam. Unfortunately found it too monotonous for my taste. Don't really feel survival games that much, as it basically all comes down to: get food, get weapons, use them up, repeat. The setting and atmosphere are really on point, but just not my cup of tea.

On the other hand playing a lot of Vita games recently. Finished Demon Gaze a week ago, and Sly Cooper 2 a couple of days ago.
Currently having fun (and frustration) with Salt and Sanctuary. I started that one a long time ago, but had it on hold. Pretty good so far (about 2/3 through), but I would be a lot happier if there was an ingame map of any kind. Simply because of the level design being sub-par at moments and the game being 2D.
Also started Uncharted: Golden Abyss. A great looking title, with lots of cool features that utilize the touchscreen, rear touch pad and gyro. Plus all the good stuf that Uncharted games bring by default.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 5, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> Currently playing through AC:Origins now,  did first 2 targets and now progressing further.
> What sort fps people were getting playing this? I would thought i could run the game at ultra with no dips but i am getting in populated areas.


In heavily populated area I got around 55 fps on average (meaning some places it could go as low as 51 occasionally), mostly though it stayed in the 59-60 range.

What @cucker tarlson said is correct.  This game put a good load on all 8 threads, so there was always the momentary adjustment in highly-populated areas.  Mostly though, having my cpu running at 4.2 was the reason it pushed through quickly.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 5, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> Ryzen + Vega + DX11, that's probably the reason.
> When the fps dips in populated or dense housing, do you see the GPU usage stay same or go lower ?
> 
> Recent ubisoft games like watch_dogs 2 or wildlands have amazing looking open world, but they just slaughter cpus. Not only do they need at least 8 threads, they require fast single core and ram at the same time.
> ...





rtwjunkie said:


> In heavily populated area I got around 55 fps on average (meaning some places it could go as low as 51 occasionally), mostly though it stayed in the 59-60 range.
> 
> What @cucker tarlson said is correct.  This game put a good load on all 8 threads, so there was always the momentary adjustment in highly-populated areas.  Mostly though, having my cpu running at 4.2 was the reason it pushed through quickly.



I've not seen my GPU usage exceed 90% tbh playing Origins which maybe means there is a bottleneck? Hovers around 30-90% range and average is about 50-70 fps range but do see dips below 40.

Rainbow Six Siege i've seen the GPU usage going at 99% but other games its never exceeded 90%, i dunno if its because i'm playing on 1080p or there is a bottleneck.

FF15 benchmark does make usage 99% and other benchmarks.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 5, 2018)

Decided to start a new *Battlezone 98 Redux* play through last night, damn I forgot how fun that game was, and how easy it is to make the wrong decision which can totally screw up the rest of a mission! Makes you pay attention, but the game plays smooth, looks good and is stable, or it has been for me. It is also a huge touch of nostalgia every time I play the campaign since I used to play it back in the late 90s. Figured I'd better get a play through of it done before I pick up *Battlzone: Combat Commander* (BZ 2 remaster).


----------



## jormungand (Apr 5, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> Currently playing through AC:Origins now,  did first 2 targets and now progressing further.
> What sort fps people were getting playing this? I would thought i could run the game at ultra with no dips but i am getting in populated areas.


Ill will try to get some screenshots in diff areas along with fps count when i get home but i have vsync on and i rarely see bad spikes on the fps


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 6, 2018)

Started FF VII once again and streamed 5hrs. Overrated game IMO these days, of course a good game but still overrated.

That made me a FF fan 19 years ago when I played it on Easter 1999.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Apr 6, 2018)

jormungand said:


> Ill will try to get some screenshots in diff areas along with fps count when i get home but i have vsync on and i rarely see bad spikes on the fps


You're not gonna see a dip with a 7700K and DDR4 3000 feeding a 1070. His configuration is just very,very unbalanced, he's rocking a Vega 64 card with ryzen and ddr4 2400 so he gets bottlenecked at 1080p.

He should get an 8600K with DDR4 3000 or faster/ get a 1440p monitor.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 6, 2018)

On my list...
A Story About My Uncle (totally impulse to start this, didn't even realize it was Coffee Stain Studio of Sanctum and Goat Simulator)
Space Engineers (have a pretty good ground game, time to work on space)
Payday 2 (want Ace XXV)
X: Rebirth (already played but replaying to get full enjoyment out of the updates and Home of Light which I haven't)
Shoppe Keep (need to enable barbarians yet)


----------



## Readlight (Apr 6, 2018)

Played for 5 minutes, i don't like or samsung does not know how to make auto better 4k hdr picture on that low ps4 graphics. Not worth spending time and ton of electricity.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 6, 2018)

https://www.playstation.com/en-gb/g...-hardware/sound---screen/ps4--how-to-get-hdr/

Edit: Damn, A Story About My Uncle was short.  I guess moving on to X: Rebirth.


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 6, 2018)

Can I throw in a "What are you _going to be _playing"?  

https://www.gog.com/game/battletech


I remember with great fondness hours spent in the tech library on the ship playing the original....


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 6, 2018)

Ahhzz said:


> Can I throw in a "What are you _going to be _playing"?
> 
> https://www.gog.com/game/battletech
> 
> ...



I’m looking forward to it too! Wishlisted on GOG also, instead of Steam.  I’m going to wait and see how the devs did on it though, before buying.


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 6, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> I’m looking forward to it too! Wishlisted on GOG also, instead of Steam.  I’m going to wait and see how thendevs did on it though, before buying.


I like the "*MONEY BACK GUARANTEE.* 30 days coverage after purchase. " on GoG... I may pony up as soon as it releases, just because I really enjoyed those....


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 6, 2018)

Ahhzz said:


> I like the "*MONEY BACK GUARANTEE.* 30 days coverage after purchase. " on GoG... I may pony up as soon as it releases, just because I really enjoyed those....


That works too!!


----------



## Devon68 (Apr 6, 2018)

Thinking of trying Fortnite. A friend of mine recommended it to me. I will have to see what all of the fuss is about.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Apr 7, 2018)

Just started playing the darkness II that went free some time ago. Wow. I love it. It's like dishonored on steroids. Love the visual design. And there's a NG+ !


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 7, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> You're not gonna see a dip with a 7700K and DDR4 3000 feeding a 1070. His configuration is just very,very unbalanced, he's rocking a Vega 64 card with ryzen and ddr4 2400 so he gets bottlenecked at 1080p.
> 
> He should get an 8600K with DDR4 3000 or faster/ get a 1440p monitor.



Since when does ram speed make such huge difference in games? Maybe back in DDR2 but not today in my opinion, the real-world difference is very small, i will be looking at upgrading to 2666mhz when ram prices gets better but that's not because of how system performs as it runs really well. Obviously the vega64 running at 1080p is silly i'll admit to that and will be looking at 1440p 120-144hz freesync monitor in future, however its finding one thats not super expensive.


----------



## EzioAs (Apr 7, 2018)

A bit off topic but I don't really want to open a new thread, so is there anyone interested in Deus Ex: Mankind Divided or Mafia III + DLC? I've got the keys from Humble and I just thought I'd give them away to anyone interested. 

1 key per user, first come first serve. Just quote this post and the game you're interested and I will give the keys as soon as I can.


----------



## ShurikN (Apr 7, 2018)

EzioAs said:


> A bit off topic but I don't really want to open a new thread, so is there anyone interested in Deus Ex: Mankind Divided or Mafia III + DLC? I've got the keys from Humble and I just thought I'd give them away to anyone interested.
> 
> 1 key per user, first come first serve. Just quote this post and the game you're interested and I will give the keys as soon as I can.


I'd have nothing against a Mafia III key!!


----------



## basco (Apr 7, 2018)

too late for mafia but thx anyways EzioAs


----------



## cucker tarlson (Apr 7, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> Since when does ram speed make such huge difference in games? Maybe back in DDR2 but not today in my opinion, the real-world difference is very small, i will be looking at upgrading to 2666mhz when ram prices gets better but that's not because of how system performs as it runs really well. Obviously the vega64 running at 1080p is silly i'll admit to that and will be looking at 1440p 120-144hz freesync monitor in future, however its finding one thats not super expensive.


Since the times a CPU is required to play a game. And no, V64 at 1080p is not silly, it's what people who prioritize gameplay smoothness over resolution choose.

I'm not gonna get sucked into this again,  I've had to explain that to people a dozen times and I'm tired of it. Here are some sources you can get pertinet information from, if you choose to ignore them in favour of people who test ram in gpu bound scenes,like the majority of those who say ram speed doesn't matter do, then it's up to you.

https://www.purepc.pl/pamieci_ram/test_pamieci_ddr4_2133_3600_mhz_na_intel_core_i5_8600k?page=0,4
https://www.purepc.pl/pamieci_ram/test_pamieci_ddr4_2133_3600_mhz_na_intel_core_i5_8600k?page=0,3
https://www.purepc.pl/pamieci_ram/test_pamieci_ddr4_2133_3600_mhz_na_intel_core_i5_8600k?page=0,6
https://www.purepc.pl/pamieci_ram/test_pamieci_ddr4_2133_3600_mhz_na_intel_core_i5_8600k?page=0,11
https://www.purepc.pl/pamieci_ram/test_pamieci_ddr4_2133_3600_mhz_na_intel_core_i5_8600k?page=0,8
https://www.purepc.pl/pamieci_ram/test_pamieci_ddr4_2133_3600_mhz_na_intel_core_i5_8600k?page=0,9


https://www.purepc.pl/procesory/tes...d_ryzen_5_1600_wojna_szesciu_rdzeni?page=0,43
https://www.purepc.pl/procesory/tes...d_ryzen_5_1600_wojna_szesciu_rdzeni?page=0,44


https://www.purepc.pl/procesory/test_procesora_intel_core_i7_8700k_premiera_coffee_lake?page=0,45
https://www.purepc.pl/procesory/test_procesora_intel_core_i7_8700k_premiera_coffee_lake?page=0,46

http://www.overclock.net/forum/1805...t-fps-during-high-cpu-overhead-scenarios.html

or my own findings about high speed,low latency L4 cache serving as buffer between L3 and RAM

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...c-edrams-impact-on-gaming-performance.236514/


----------



## EzioAs (Apr 7, 2018)

ShurikN said:


> I'd have nothing against a Mafia III key!!



I've sent you a PM. Check your inbox.


----------



## Drone (Apr 7, 2018)

EzioAs said:


> A bit off topic but I don't really want to open a new thread, so is there anyone interested in Deus Ex: Mankind Divided or Mafia III + DLC? I've got the keys from Humble and I just thought I'd give them away to anyone interested.
> 
> 1 key per user, first come first serve. Just quote this post and the game you're interested and I will give the keys as soon as I can.



DX if possible and thanks @EzioAs


----------



## EzioAs (Apr 7, 2018)

Drone said:


> DX if possible and thanks @EzioAs



Just sent you a PM.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 7, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> Since the times a CPU is required to play a game. And no, V64 at 1080p is not silly, it's what people who prioritize gameplay smoothness over resolution choose.
> 
> I'm not gonna get sucked into this again,  I've had to explain that to people a dozen times and I'm tired of it. Here are some sources you can get pertinet information from, if you choose to ignore them in favour of people who test ram in gpu bound scenes,like the majority of those who say ram speed doesn't matter do, then it's up to you.
> 
> ...


Wasn't trying start argument, i can understand where you're coming from in terms of my ram being weakest. Yes intel core performance is always going to be better we all know that,  but saying ryzen paired with vega64 is not good enough is ridiculous. Bottlenecking the gpu, yeah maybe it is as many reviews overclock the 1600 to 4ghz for their benchmarks,i haven't done any overclock yet as i don't see need for it just yet, but i may consider it.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Apr 7, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> saying ryzen paired with vega64 is not good enough is ridiculous.


Getting below 40 fps drops on Vega 64 at 1080p is not normal either when rtwjunkie gets +50 fps on 980Ti paired with  3770K.
If you can overclock you ryzen and memory you'll certainly see an improvement.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Apr 9, 2018)

I'm playing this


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 9, 2018)

what am i playing .... what am i playing ... mmhhh

finally managed to get into world of tank with some ok result ... Thanks Valentine II (gift)



tho it might be weird to use a Russian Val to get thru German tech tree (oh well not bitching at a gift tho )

what can i say, i want my JgPz 38(t) "hetzer"


tho WoT is the only tank game where i can find the Pz58 "Mutz" ... albeit being in German tech tree and unhistorical since prototype nr 2 hull and turret with nr 1 90mm gun but well ... getting a tier VIII MT would not be a good idea at my stage .... Tier IV (with preferential matchmaking) Valentine is a good trainer i guess

still ... "do want" later


currently since i only started recently i had my progression up to the tier III Pz. Kpfw. III Ausf. E and Marder II, got a free Xmas present in the form of a tier III T-29 and that tier IV Valentine II, the later has obvious incentive  (like LT class camo benefits and heavily armored which are counterbalanced a bit with a quite slow speed/acceleration and a bit "meh" gun )

funny how low tier Armored Warfare feels borderline easy compared to WoT (well WoT has only pvp, so that might be what make it so ... sealclubber in low tier make you want a Valentine II, at last that's my opinion )


----------



## Drone (Apr 9, 2018)

75 hours of *Arc Rise Fantasia* and no end in sight?!! Not complaining XD


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 11, 2018)

Made a somewhat conventional fighter in Space Engineers:


Spoiler: pic











Otherwise, X: Rebirth.


----------



## Estaric (Apr 11, 2018)

I've been putting alot of time into divinity original sin 2. So far I'm really enjoying it although there are a few bugs that kinda make it weird to play at times. I got a little bored and installed some mods and it made the experience overall alot more enjoyable and less like a chore. The story is fantastic if your into rpg fantasy, combat is also very fun and makes you wanna try different builds. The voice acting is a little poor in some areas. But overall I'm really happy with the experience.


----------



## quirky (Apr 13, 2018)

Is someone playing Fortnight? I haven't tried it yet but everyone is obsessed with it.


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 13, 2018)

quirky said:


> Is someone playing Fortnight? I haven't tried it yet but everyone is obsessed with it.


Not here


----------



## Agentbb007 (Apr 13, 2018)

quirky said:


> Is someone playing Fortnight? I haven't tried it yet but everyone is obsessed with it.


I'm playing fortnite, it's fun and free so why not try it and see if you like it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 17, 2018)

Hitching a ride back to my stations on my Construction ship in X: Rebirth.


Spoiler: pics








The bluish one on the left is a force field projector and the big one just under the sun is one of the shield generators.

One of my trade ships happened to be following:





About to jump:





Busy jump beacon (blue sphere is another capital ship jumping in):





Capital ship boosting away from another jump beacon:






I feel like a tourist.  Two One more jumps to go. Time to boost to the station zone! Arrived! Only to discover the construction vessel can't build the station type I wanted.


----------



## enxo218 (Apr 17, 2018)

nfs underground and tekken 7


----------



## Devon68 (Apr 17, 2018)

> nfs underground


Nice. That was the first game I played on my first ever PC. Since then I play it around Christmas every year.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Apr 19, 2018)

I'm still enjoying the hell out of watchdogs. I got bored with side missions, left the game for a week or two, now I'm back at it doing missions. I like the story more than wd2. It looks good with TXAAx4 and some freestyle tweaks.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 19, 2018)

Playing / testing far cry 5 atm


----------



## droopyRO (Apr 19, 2018)

I can not get enough of Total War Warhammer series:


----------



## cucker tarlson (Apr 19, 2018)

Frostpunk is coming out in a few days, I'm very much looking forward to that. Getting the Victorian Edition.

https://www.dualshockers.com/frostpunk-release-date/

Satelite Reign is free on humble bundle if you haven't been following the free games thread. Grab it. I'm not into strategy game but so far I'm liking it a lot, mostly because of the cyberpunk setting.


----------



## quirky (Apr 20, 2018)

Agentbb007 said:


> I'm playing fortnite, it's fun and free so why not try it and see if you like it.


I have a problem running it which is odd, are the servers still down or something?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 20, 2018)

Space Engineers: Full Retard


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 22, 2018)

*Syberia 3*.  I'm enjoying the challenges...mostly  Some are just plain hard. And not so fun.  It makes the genius of Obduction look downright simple at times.    It's nice to look at, at least.  So here are a few:


----------



## cucker tarlson (Apr 23, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> *Syberia 3*.  I'm enjoying the challenges...mostly  Some are just plain hard. And not so fun.  It makes the genius of Obduction look downright simple at times.    It's nice to look at, at least.  So here are a few:


I like this sort of artistic design, reminds me of Dishonored and The Darkness II. Such games age differently.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 24, 2018)

Finished X: Rebirth.  Tried some Enforcer which I ended up playing for two hours.  I like it but after those two hours, I had enough.  When I was playing X: Rebirth, I snapped this picture thinking it would be neat to make in Space Engineers:




It turned out better than expected:





I'll probably work on a semi-retard (because full-retard was way too retarded) base of operations tomorrow followed by BATTLETECH  (unlocks in about 13 hours).


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Apr 24, 2018)

All in for Divinity Original Sin 2 lately  sporadically some World of Tanks


----------



## AK Gamer (Apr 24, 2018)

I am Loving Farcry 5!!

machine : MSI GS laptop, i7 Model + GTX 1060 6GB + 16GB RAM


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 25, 2018)

Played a fun little adventure game called *The Station*.  You can buy it on Steam for $14.99 and finish in 4-5 hours.  A very good quality (in all respects) game made by a small team.  Great storyline (with some plot holes), decent puzzles (not too hard or too easy), excellent tension and a believable atmosphere, Voice acting is actually pretty good, and the graphics very nice...perfect for a space station.  Yep, it's in my number one gameplay location!

You have been sent to investigate an observation station over an alien planet, which has gone silent after the crew reported problems with their stealth capability, rendering them visible to the planet.  You travel the station, one section at a time, working through puzzles to open up more access (at some point you discover the station went into lockdown) and to find clues to the missing crew.  Many puzzles will need things you pick up, as is true for most adventure=type games.

I enjoyed it very much, even with some story unexplained, all the way to the climactic ending!






Your arrival at the silent station:





The Chief Engineer's room.  Look at the little robot secretary/technician! 





Engineering.  Looks like you have some work to do...





Some of their observations of the planet's dominant species.





Cargo Bay.....Hmmmmmmm.










Table of Elements...needs completion





Medical lab


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 25, 2018)

ATM I play PUBG with friends only(coz I suck at solo), started Everspace grinding, need to finish Hollow Knight.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Apr 25, 2018)

Playing a lot of Metro 2033 Redux and after finishing it , i'm going to start Last Light Redux XD.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 25, 2018)

Playing Battletech.  It's much slower paced than I expected.  Gameplay mechanics wise, it's a lot like X-Com: Enemy Unknown.


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 25, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Playing Battletech.  It's much slower paced than I expected.  Gameplay mechanics wise, it's a lot like X-Com: Enemy Unknown.


You'll have to keep us updated. I'm looking at that, remembering the "good old days" when I first played it, and also checking out Frostpunk, wondering which, if either, is worth the time


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 25, 2018)

It's like MechWarrior 4: Mercenaries but tactical instead of shooter.  You have upkeep costs, transit fees, etc. to consider too so there's macro (ship) and micro (battlefield) management.  I like it but the macro side seems...unbalanced against players.  For example: losing an arm on a mech can take 41 days to repair.  A pilot getting injured can take 26 days to heal.  You have to pay upkeep every 30 days.  If you can't afford upkeep, game over.


----------



## GoldenX (Apr 25, 2018)

Did the first 2 minutes of Final Fantasy XV, looks good, but the combat is still bad if you compare it to Automata.
Made me laugh that at the highest settings it used 7,5GB of my 8GB of RAM, and 2,5GB of my 2GB of VRAM.


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 25, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It's like MechWarrior 4: Mercenaries but tactical instead of shooter.  You have upkeep costs, transit fees, etc. to consider too so there's macro (ship) and micro (battlefield) management.  I like it but the macro side seems...unbalanced against players.  For example: losing an arm on a mech can take 41 days to repair.  A pilot getting injured can take 26 days to heal.  You have to pay upkeep every 30 days.  If you can't afford upkeep, game over.


oooh... that almost sounds like not-fun....


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 25, 2018)

Also playing Battletech, and it is bloody brilliant.

It isn't perfect (and thankfully I am not running into any of the technical issues others seem to be getting), but for someone who played the tabletop version for years it just "feels" so right, like they managed to capture the essence of the setting with the music, the cutscenes, the lighting, even the UI.

The combat itself is fun, and the operational layer is interesting, without being overwhelming with too many knobs to turn. Time is your most valuable resource, as Mechwarriors healing, 'Mechs getting damaged, transit times to your next contract, they all conspire to make your life difficult and reduce the number of missions you can do to make ends meet. It isn't an easy game, and you really need to keep reserve 'Mechs (and pilots!) if you want to keep rolling in the C-Bills and staying afloat, but that's half the fun. Losing a 'Mech can be a big deal as a result. I've scrapped 'Mechs before because they were too damaged to repair in a reasonable time frame and refitting equipment can take several in-game days, so you need to balance your wish for having your "perfect" designs with the need to do missions to make money, which is a fun tension to have.

You really feel like you are running a mercenary outfit on a shoestring budget.

I probably have a massive advantage as I know a lot about the 'Mechs by heart, and a lot of the weapons and mechanics are quite true to their tabletop roots, so I am not sure just how easy it is a newcomer to just dive into it, but that said:
It is a great game, and the soundtrack is phenomenal.

I got it off GOG, and they bundle Shadowrun for free with it. I think that is still true for the next day or two. Not too bad for 39.99$.


----------



## aoirey17 (Apr 26, 2018)

Just downloaded Stardew Valley from Steam. Feeling nostalgic with its retro graphic.


----------



## EzioAs (Apr 26, 2018)

Haven't been writing anything here in quite a while. I've just been playing *NBA 2K18* these last 7-9 weeks or so. Just finished the playoffs tonight. Took around 95 hours overall, but that was expected.







Next week, I'll be starting Assassin's Creed Chronicles: China.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Apr 26, 2018)

Also playing Battletech here. Man it just sucked me right in. Having a blast with it. It can definitely be challenging and has some nuances to it that take a little while to learn, but just like Yukikaze said, it really feels like you are running a mercenary group on a tight budget.

Very fun!!

Coming from MechCommmander I was not sure if I was going to be OK with a turn-based game but so far, it has been a non-issue for me.

Also, for MechCommander fans out there I recommend checking out MechCommander: Darkest Hours.


http://www.nogutsnogalaxy.net/forum/index.php?topic=4427.0

A bunch of modders made custom campaigns for the original Mechcommander and a modder over at NGNG made a compilation of all of the campaigns integrated together along with lots of bugfixes and updates. Mechcommander is freeware and you can download the iso off the NGNG forum.

From the website:
"
_- 89 missions original campaign merge
- 41 missions expansion campaign merge
- 95 solo missions to play (Solo-Mission-Update Part II available)
- 64 multi-player mission maps pre-installed and activated - start game with gameranger on gameranger.com in order to play multiplayer
- +20 new MechWarriors
- new MixedTech Patch for Solo- and Multiplayer comparing all technologies into logistic purchases (full mechs, warriors, vehicles & equipment)_ "


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 26, 2018)

I'm at 277 days in Battletech, have 2.4 million in the bank, and the game is starting to feel grindy.  Previous HBS games had the mediocre combat balanced with excellent story.  This game does not.  Story is sparse.  Non-story missions are very generic.  Add to it other pet peeves like not being able to lock a target and hover over move spots to check accuracies, the over use of UI animations (pretty the first time, frustrating now), the uselessness of light mechs once medium are available, inability to change armor by 1 (jumps to a number divisible by 5 and then by 5 thereafter), UI complaining about being underweight when you're at 44.98 of 45 tons), and the game has crashed for me once.  Also, I disagree with @Yukikaze on the music: it's completely forgettable.

If you're looking for something like X-Com, sure, get it.  Overall though, I'd call it mediocre.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 26, 2018)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Also, for MechCommander fans out there I recommend checking out MechCommander: Darkest Hours.
> 
> 
> http://www.nogutsnogalaxy.net/forum/index.php?topic=4427.0
> ...



This is AWESOME, I haven't played MechCommander for so long. I don't have my physical copy any longer. Time see if I can dig up another copy. 

I've been playing a lot of Total Annihilation lately, with the community patch/mod. I also keep a second installed copy that has the Escalation mod as well. Has been surprisingly fun to return to that one, and frankly I find myself enjoying Ashes of the Singularity more when I switch gears and play it as well. One would think it'd make me want to play SupCom more, and I tried...but it just didn't keep me as entertained as TA and Ashes are at the moment. Not that I can complain. I've also been playing some of the Zero-K SP campaign as well, I do gotta say that game has come a long ways and is mighty impressive for what it is.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Apr 26, 2018)

Kursah said:


> This is AWESOME, I haven't played MechCommander for so long. I don't have my physical copy any longer. Time see if I can dig up another copy.
> 
> I've been playing a lot of Total Annihilation lately, with the community patch/mod. I also keep a second installed copy that has the Escalation mod as well. Has been surprisingly fun to return to that one, and frankly I find myself enjoying Ashes of the Singularity more when I switch gears and play it as well. One would think it'd make me want to play SupCom more, and I tried...but it just didn't keep me as entertained as TA and Ashes are at the moment. Not that I can complain. I've also been playing some of the Zero-K SP campaign as well, I do gotta say that game has come a long ways and is mighty impressive for what it is.


You can get the original Mechcommander Gold iso from No Guts No Galaxy (it's freeware) or download the Darkest Hours mod and that includes the iso as well.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 27, 2018)

Shamelessly plugging this

https://store.steampowered.com/app/617480/Tower_of_Time/

Downloading now... got me all warm and fuzzy inside already


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 27, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Shamelessly plugging this
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/617480/Tower_of_Time/
> 
> Downloading now... got me all warm and fuzzy inside already


looks interesting....


----------



## EntropyZ (Apr 27, 2018)

I was playing Battlezone: Combat Commander. The remaster looks great and has full ultrawide support with an FOV Slider. Yay.

Then I got into the game and remembered the braindead AI units both in campaign and instant action. You get a squad of 5 tanks and only 2 of them are actually shooting at the enemy craft. It's like they're radar blind.

Most of the craft aren't fast enough to dodge any kind of weapon when trying to use side movement. It's not fun when there's no skill involved in trying to beat AI craft. And best tactics to defeat defensive structures is to either rush with a bunch of units and lose a lot of them in the process or just be a scaredy cat, use mortars or other long range weapons and avoid getting hit altogether.

Sniping pilots, base building and hovering fast around mountains were the only things that were fun to do. None of the gameplay seems to have been touched, most of the fixes of BZ2 Unofficial Patch seemed to have crossed over to BZCC. Though I'm not entirely sure, I haven't made an in-depth comparison between the two, campaign is exactly the same as vanilla.

I know you can get mods to make the game more interesting, but Steam Workshop won't work for me and there's no other way to get mods for that version of the game. AFAIK old mods and addons from BZ2 won't work. So forget playing something like Fleshstorm 2.

I liked those dual-cannon linked tanks or warriors you could get with some Recycler variants.

I would play some multi-player matches, but most of them don't host for noobs, any-time I get into a game I get constantly sniped out the hovercraft. That's the whole match sometimes, just sniping each other.

I'd rather play Mechwarrior 5: Mercenaries right now, but it's not out yet. I always wished MekTek finished their MW4:Mercs project, they canned it and went to develop Heavy Gear or something. More mechs, directional jumpjets, mouse controlled target/crosshair like in MW3, all of that gone. There was a public beta version but it was short lived, and there are 0 links to a patch that contains the files. So it's been vaporware since they released the video on YT showing all the features they could have had, nobody took over the project and I think the MechWarrior IP holders wanted them to stop hosting the files for the MW4:Mercs free release. You can still find links on the internet to places that host the game though.

Personally, I've burnt out on real-time strategy games, I've been playing them for a long time, they get either stale too quickly because of the repetitive nature or too complex with a lot of micro-management. A lot of genres have been just, not fun. I'm missing out on a lot on great indie games, but I just feel like they might be too short or have weak story/gameplay to justify buying them. I don't want to invest time into something that's just meh, I don't get a lot of free time when out of work these days, so I'm trying to make the most of it. And I seem to be bad at managing that. (I literally bought a game that I'm going to stop playing after a week. a.k.a BZCC, because I had high hopes for it)


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 27, 2018)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> You can get the original Mechcommander Gold iso from No Guts No Galaxy (it's freeware) or download the Darkest Hours mod and that includes the iso as well.


Will they run on Windows 10?  I have resurrected a couple of my very old games but whatever compatibility mode I try in 10  they are borked.


----------



## ShurikN (Apr 27, 2018)

INSIDE

Loved Limbo, and currently loving this as well.
Best gameplay aspect is that there are, beside movement, only 2 controls, jump and action. And all additional difficulty is made with smart puzzles.

Also don't know why, but the game reminds me of an old PS1 hidden gem, Heart of Darkness

Btw, the game is on an 50% discount on steam atm.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 27, 2018)

OMG Tower of Time is one helluva concept and impression thus far. Sleeper hit material

I'll update this post with some screens later... in brief:
- In your younger days you discover this tower, the world is post-cataclysm and living conditions are dire. You believe the tower holds the key to restoring the world.
- During adulthood you venture back into the tower and lead a group of soldiers into its depths (yes, depths, you'll see)

Game mechanics: exploration through beautiful scenery, contains many environment based puzzles and probably a whole lot I haven't seen yet - you meet enemies, they walk towards you slowly and you enter an instanced battlefield.

Battlefields contain several waves of enemies. Combat is realtime with pause/slow-mo options, and it basically presents a beautiful mix of a Starcraft-like micro game with an itemization/stat based progression system on top. Skill trees are customizable much like Dragon Age (choose A or B per skill tier to specialize) has it, except goes a lot deeper and really enables different party setups. Some skills like a wall of stone can be 'hand drawn' to determine area of effect. The party uses trinity (tank/healer/dps) and a threat system and the battles offer new challenges such as enemies that constantly drain health, have aura's, etc. Positioning is key, timing is key, party management is key. You can really control the battle and you really do have to, to win.

During exploration mode you can return to the city which has several buildings that can be upgraded to improve the party and its equipment, quite similar to Darkest Dungeon without being a self-chastising exercise.

So far I'm incredibly impressed. From the narrator voice and delivery of the story to the atmosphere in this odd 'tower'... I might not sleep tonight 

It looks nice too


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 27, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> OMG Tower of Time is one helluva concept and impression thus far. Sleeper hit material
> 
> I'll update this post with some screens later... in brief:
> - In your younger days you discover this tower, the world is post-cataclysm and living conditions are dire. You believe the tower holds the key to restoring the world.
> ...



This looks awesome... definitely going to check this out


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Apr 27, 2018)

Tatty_One said:


> Will they run on Windows 10?  I have resurrected a couple of my very old games but whatever compatibility mode I try in 10  they are borked.


Yup! They run on Win10. I have not personally done it, but there are plenty who do. Sean Lang (Phil) does his Ironman playthroughs on youtube on Win10.

Instructions:










Written Instructions:
http://forums.mechcommander.co.uk/topic/9048592/1/


----------



## Estaric (Apr 27, 2018)

Currently in between jobs so I've had a alot of time to game, so I've replayed all of the Mass effect games except Andromeda due to some performance issues. I also beat Divinity at long last. Trying to play through dragon age Inquisition but not very fast.


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 27, 2018)

Estaric said:


> Currently in between jobs so I've had a alot of time to game, so I've replayed all of the Mass effect games except Andromeda due to some performance issues. I also beat Divinity at long last. Trying to play through dragon age Inquisition but not very fast.



Dragon Age inquisition was too painful to  finish.  I stopped having fun after about 2 hours.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 27, 2018)

EntropyZ said:


> I was playing Battlezone: Combat Commander. The remaster looks great and has full ultrawide support with an FOV Slider. Yay.



I've been eager but holding off to buy BZCC. Looks like I'll keep waiting. I have had fun with BZ98R though, but that one has its faults as well and I don't really do much multiplayer-wise anymore. I'm also busy with work, kids, wife, etc. So I understand your frustration when your limited time feels wasted on a game that feels unfinished, still a beta or bugged. I was also feeling burned out on some games and just trying to find something that when I do have time to sit down and play it, I can have some genuine fun and feel it was worth my time. Not many new games accomplish that for me in the small amount of time I have.

I'm still playing plenty of Total Annihilation with 3.9.02, with and without the Escalation Mod. Damn good game still to this day, and plays great in Win 10 at 1080. The only issues I have is that I want to tweak the controls to be more modernized, and you can't minimize or alt-tab out without the game going blank on you, forcing you to close it and start it back up. Frankly for a game from 1997 that isn't a remaster/redux, I'm still impressed and content.

I'm also still playing plenty of Ashes of the Singularity Escalation, going back through the campaigns and having quite a bit of fun doing it. Also doing skirmishes against the AI and seeing how they react to different strategies. I know high level players say the AI is only okay in Ashes, but I find it refreshingly challenging and surprising at times. Overall this is a fun RTS for me to play, it isn't the most exciting and has some areas where it feels more generic, but recent balance adjustments have kept gameplay engaging and fun for me. 

Last but not least, been playing SupCom2 with my youngest son again. We still call it a rematch (even if we're not facing off against each other) after almost 5 years. This is still a fun and more casual approach to large scale RTS gameplay in a digestible level that fits my time needs and allows me to do some strategic gameplay that isn't too dumbed down. Not saying SupCom2 is complex, but there's also RTS games with much less than it has to offer. Many scoff at this game, but frankly it is still fun to play, especially with my kid, we take on some AI and have a blast (literally and figuratively) with it!


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 27, 2018)

Battles in Tower of Time

Spawn rates of new waves are fixed, so if you don't kill fast enough, you get overwhelmed...


----------



## Estaric (Apr 27, 2018)

phanbuey said:


> Dragon Age inquisition was too painful to  finish.  I stopped having fun after about 2 hours.


i agree its getting to the point where i dont really wanna play it, i may just do a re run of a dwarven nobel on origins


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 27, 2018)

It's a 160-200 hour game.  Even rushing the main plot it's still a ~40 hour game.  2 hours in, you're probably not even out of the intro, or just barely.


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 27, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It's a 160-200 hour game.  Even rushing the main plot it's still a ~40 hour game.  2 hours in, you're probably not even out of the intro, or just barely.




2 hours in and i stopped enjoying it, i think i played about 20-30 hours total to see if I would like it... it was ok, but honestly not worth the time.

The first few were amazing, this one I really just didn't like.  I might replay it at somepoint - it might be like the witcher series, where when i played it the first time it was 'meh' until i was able to get into it (after that it was awesome).


----------



## EntropyZ (Apr 28, 2018)

Kursah said:


> Last but not least, been playing SupCom2 with my youngest son again. We still call it a rematch (even if we're not facing off against each other) after almost 5 years. This is still a fun and more casual approach to large scale RTS gameplay in a digestible level that fits my time needs and allows me to do some strategic gameplay that isn't too dumbed down. Not saying SupCom2 is complex, but there's also RTS games with much less than it has to offer. Many scoff at this game, but frankly it is still fun to play, especially with my kid, we take on some AI and have a blast (literally and figuratively) with it!



Aah, I remember how long my older brother waited until I upgraded my computer just so it could run SupCom: FA, we played skirmishes with AI two-on-two or add AI allies. Never played SupCom2 because fans of the original games kept saying it's too different and I should stick with the originals.

After a while, I had an idea, since I usually like exploring beyond what vanilla games have to offer. I installed FA Forever, it was the best decision ever, we were able to beat both SupCom and SupCom: FA campaigns in co-op. It was really fun. It reminded me of playing Red Alert 3 campaign in co-op. It has plenty of maps, and an active community as far as I remember. I'm not playing any strategy game for a while now, they're just sitting there until I start missing them. Maybe I'll give it a year or two to rest.

-------------------------------------------------------

I've also played Dragon Age: Inquisition, but that game seemed just as overwhelming as Origins, it took me 3 times to finally sum up the courage to get past further than the beginnings for the character backgrounds, once I got the hang of the game it was pretty damn good. But DA: I, was on another level for me. That game seemed to have almost no connection to the original, which what also put it on hold almost permanently. Maybe once you meet and greet old characters you go giggling and say "hey, old friend long time no see" and you start enjoying it.

To be honest I don't remember that many games that had recurring characters that you just like the hell out of. Mass Effect trilogy sticks out the most in recent memory. What kind of other games give you a similar feeling, like you're seeing a good friend after 3 years, but it's just been a few days when you completed a first game in the series and you come across the same sunnuvabit** again and you just wanna give a big hug and crush his rib cage haha.  (and if you're really emotional bring up a song in his/her memory)

Right now I'm all over the place, I didn't complete the new DOOM, DA: I, Half-Life: Blue Shift and Opposing Force, Hotline Miami, my 38th playthrough of Skyrim, Counter-Strike Condition Zero: Deleted Scenes, my 3rd run of Resident Evil 3,  my 2nd run of Painkiller, my 6th playthrough of Final Fantasy VII, my 2nd playthrough of Final Fantasy XIII, the DA: Origins DLC, BioShock 1 and 2, 2nd run of Vampire The Masquerade: Bloodlines, CnC 3 Tiberium Wars campaign, Dark Souls series, the Witcher series, my friend wants me to play Fortnite with him (and I declined, now he thinks I'm a cuck). And I have no idea where to start. Might as well tear myself apart.

I also never watched any of the Star Wars, LOTR movies, and haven't completed watching Star Trek: TNG and Voyager (and because that's a big deal to some people, I'm getting disowned, the more you know). Because I literally feel like time is slipping away so fast, living seconds in to the future or something. Ever since moving out of my family home, it seems like I have no time for anything else...

I miss the times I would just sit down, play modded Skyrim: LE, get really immersed and have a blast playing, then find out I've been at this since noon and now it's night time. And when taken out of that experience you just crave more, that's the only game world that I "lived", well... until it crashes or corrupts my save 50+ hours in ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ . No other game for me has come close where I can project myself almost completely. It's been a big help just getting through life. Even if that fails I still take off in a random direction and get lost with my trusty bicycle and be enjoying myself just as much.

Being a young adult sucks, I just traded some freedoms for others, and reward for the time spent on doing anything is minimal from my perspective. Sure, I finally built the PC of my dreams, bought stuff off of Amazon to ease living a little. But the things that I've got now... I have almost no time to even enjoy them, so what is the point having them. I want my escapism back already, I don't want to grow old and experience everything 30 years later when I might change my way of thinking dramatically, or forget just what the hell happened in a game series. I just like living in the moment, and not have to worry what happens next, just one more minute...

Once I realize it's time to go to bed, with only 5 hours until I have to get ready for work. (When I normally have to take at least 8 or 12, because I'm lazy when I get back home) I can't go to sleep, as I just want to continue playing until I feel mentally exhausted. And if I do fall asleep (I have severe insomnia) and wake up after barely having any time to rest my eyes, I feel like I want to lie in bed forever. I've never had a sick day before and that the reason for it would be to just relax and play games. I might save that for a rainy day, literally. The weather has been pretty good so far in London.

I just realized I was complaining and ranting in a tech forum with grown adults for the nth time, so I'll stop now. Please don't kill me.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 28, 2018)

EntropyZ said:


> That game seemed to have almost no connection to the original, which what also put it on hold almost permanently.


DA:O -> Dailish origin, circles, templars, chantry, apostates and spirits, Morrigan, Flemmeth
DA:A -> Anders (apostate), Justice
DA2 - > Flemmeth, chantry destroyed by Anders, circles and Templars at war, Coryphaeus released
DAI -> power structure of southern Thedas destroyed by Coryphaeus.

Don't want to say anymore than that because spoilers but there's a domino effect throughout the series.



EntropyZ said:


> To be honest I don't remember that many games that had recurring characters that you just like the hell out of. Mass Effect trilogy sticks out the most in recent memory. What kind of other games give you a similar feeling, like you're seeing a good friend after 3 years, but it's just been a few days when you completed a first game in the series and you come across the same sunnuvabit** again and you just wanna give a big hug and crush his rib cage haha.


Consortium and Consortium: The Tower might do that but dialog has taken a back seat until Act 2 (not available yet).

Mass Effect Trilogy was probably the best that established the personal connection though.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 28, 2018)

phanbuey said:


> Dragon Age inquisition was too painful to  finish.  I stopped having fun after about 2 hours.



When DA:Ï was launched I totally didn't like it, I said it was a game with identity crisis (wants to be a theme park MMO as a single player campaign) and tossed it aside. Last January I picked it up again and approached it like an action-adventure more than an RPG and it clicked, basically its just Mass Effect in a fantasy setting. Gotta go fast. That's really the only way to play it, there is no real customization or RPG element worth wasting time on. Just push through that story forget all the side mission junk and make sure you finish the side quests on the tactical map so you get the unlocks you need.

It was actually very enjoyable that way. More focus on story, no real grind. But even with that higher pace and non-completionist style of play, my god the party skillset is SHALLOW. It does get boring and combat's a chore.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## cucker tarlson (Apr 29, 2018)

Can't stop playing WD2, I finished the game but I just love wasting time free roaming around the city and the doing the endless side missions that just pop up around the huge city. Interaction with the environment is insane. Just like dying light, it's a game I never seem to get tired of free roaming. I'd add arkham knight to this list but I think they'd wasted a lot of potential by just abandoning the game when they sort of fixed the performance. They should've stayed working on it, giving players more and more to do after the main story, they could've turned what was initially a turd into a great success, the base game was fantastic after they made it playable, it just lacks more content.



Spoiler: lotsa lotsa pics


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 29, 2018)

Just finished making a Jump Ship in Space Engineers.  The ship was simple, the live updates to passengers wasn't so easy (on all the displays in this pic, pic is from the helm):


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 30, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> Played a fun little adventure game called *The Station*.  You can buy it on Steam for $14.99 and finish in 4-5 hours.  A very good quality (in all respects) game made by a small team.  Great storyline (with some plot holes), decent puzzles (not too hard or too easy), excellent tension and a believable atmosphere, Voice acting is actually pretty good, and the graphics very nice...perfect for a space station.  Yep, it's in my number one gameplay location!
> 
> You have been sent to investigate an observation station over an alien planet, which has gone silent after the crew reported problems with their stealth capability, rendering them visible to the planet.  You travel the station, one section at a time, working through puzzles to open up more access (at some point you discover the station went into lockdown) and to find clues to the missing crew.  Many puzzles will need things you pick up, as is true for most adventure=type games.
> 
> ...


WISHLISTED! (in wait till i get back from vacation  ) thanks for the finding


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 30, 2018)

I play sooooo many games atm, but last I shot some NK soldiers on Crysis Warhead. Of course with Delta (hardest) difficulty.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 30, 2018)

75 hours into Battletech and I'm running out of will to keep playing it.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 30, 2018)

Play Mirror's Edge Catalyst! I love it!


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 2, 2018)

Had to decide between battlefield 1, battlefront 2 and the division. I picked division cause I like the setting of the game. Will play the hell out of it tomorrow.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (May 3, 2018)

Finished today Tomb Raider and got finally Street Fighter 5 .
Continuing to play Metro Redux for getting all the collectibles XD .


----------



## phanbuey (May 3, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> 75 hours into Battletech and I'm running out of will to keep playing it.



im so close to buying this game... 75 hours sounds decent! losing will to play it does not


----------



## flmatter (May 3, 2018)

@cucker tarlson  if you need any help in the division holler there are a few of us who played. I check in there once a week or so.
Just uninstalled fortenite  got tired of the crap and aimbots   trying out a knock off - paladins realm royale @ZenZimZaliben  linked it to me. It is in Alpha right now. Really fortenite-ish but without alot of the bullshit. Also downloading the beta of paladins too. looks interesting enough.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 3, 2018)

phanbuey said:


> im so close to buying this game... 75 hours sounds decent! losing will to play it does not


114 hours and I'm still playing it.  Literally just saw my first enemy Atlas.  I'm scheming how to kill it, along with the 100t King Crab right behind it...not to mention the Thunderbolt (65t) and Black Knight (75t) approaching from another direction.  I'm so outclassed in this fight (90t, 75t, 75t, 65t) but I have range, knockdown, and precision.  I am confident I'll prevail.

Game has sold well, HBS is planning updates for at least another month and mentioned the possibility of expansions.


Edit: Success.  King Grab + Atlas salvage part (need 3 to use it) and a Gyro+++ (Melee hit +3).


I think if I replayed the game, I would have put Bulwark and Master Tactician (requires Sensor Lock) on all of my pilots.  Bulwark makes mechs guarded if they don't move.  Guarded means 50% incoming damage.  Under normal circumstances, you basically have to choose between taking a short or guarding.  Bulwark means you can take your shot and get guarded.  I have this on all of my pilots already and the practical effect is that it doubles my armor.   Master Tactician...if you managed to knock a mech down but run out of turns to kill it, Master Tactician basically gives you a head start on the next turn so you can finish it off before it gets up again.  This is really important late game.  Sensor Lock is kind of ridiculous in that the unit that has the ability is also likely to be your indirect fire support unit.  It makes more sense to have a front-line brawler sensor lock than an artillery unit.  Even though it would technically be useful, I really don't want to give up an attack to sensor lock.  See my logic though?  If all units had sensor lock, anyone that isn't in a position to shoot could lock other enemies making them easier to shoot.  When they're not in visual contact, you could literally bombard them with sensor locks.

The other five abilities...
Jaggernaut: my melee unit has an AC/20 that does 120 damage and I can focus that fire on say, center torso.  Where melee hits is random and my melee unit currently only does 95 melee damage.  2/3 time, I'll take the shot from point blank range over meleeing.  Generally not valuable.

Evasive Movement: Assault can only get at most 3 points of evasion (4 with this ability I think...might be wrong) which, against a lance of mechs, they can eliminate that pretty fast; moreover, evasion doesn't reduce incoming damage  at all, just makes them less likely to hit.  When running, the best you can do is evasion + 25% damage reduction for being in trees.  Bulwark, you can get 50% damage reduction standing in the middle of no where.  Yes, you'll take more hits which means more stability damage but Master Tactician has an answer for that too: every time you reserve (skip a phase), you get -1 stability damage.  With assault, that means you can always gain one stability while still attacking keeping the offensive up.

Ace Movement: Move after you shoot...why?  You'll only get 2 maybe 3 bars of evasion at the most versus just staying still and getting 50% damage reduction with Bulwark.

Multi-Target: In theory this would be good but in practice, you can't aim any of these shots.  3 well aimed shots in the center torso of one target is better than an arm in A, a leg in B, and a head (generally only the gauss can one-shot heads and you're talking 1 in 100 even hitting the head) in C.  Being imprecise is the best way to lose unless you're just trying to do stability damage.

Breaching Shot: This is fairly powerful coupled with Multi-Target against guarded enemies.  But again, what I said about Multi-Target still applies.  I have a mech with 3 PPCs doing 50 damage each.  Theoretical:
Multi-Target + Breaching Shot = 50 damage to A, 50 damage to B, 50 damage to C = 150 total damage
Multi-Target - Breaching Shot = 25 damage to A, 25 damage to B, 25 damage to C = 75 total damage
Breaching Shot = 25 damage to A, 25 damage to A, 25 damage to A = 75 total damage (because it only works there's only one shot per target)
No Abilities = 25 damage to A, 25 damage to A, 25 damage to A = 75 damage

It's kind of worthless, they both are.


----------



## GoldenX (May 3, 2018)

Got my first jet on War Thunder, the Kikka, basically a smaller, slower, more nimble japanese Me-262. They say is good to learn jets, but it's a real pain to get used to.


----------



## Upgrayedd (May 3, 2018)

I was playing _A Way Out_ with my friend and started feeling sick I was laughing so hard. There are mini games for each stage and in the prison yard there is some pull up bars and weights. It was a competition between us and just the one-up-manship it brings out in you had me laughing harder than I have in a long time, I quit playing after a while it just hurt too much to laugh. Still need to finish it, I recommend this game with someone you consider a really good friend to make it fun. However, I paid $30 for it and I really don't see it being worth that, kinda short and needed some more free roam time in the prison, I wanted to pick a fight or do some real prison shit but they went thin in the exploration. Also, there were some stages it was too easy, like the stage felt too simplified. Fun game, not worth $30 though.


----------



## aoirey17 (May 3, 2018)

Started playing Pokemon Platinum using an emulator.


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 3, 2018)

Played 2 hours of Division. Plays nice,looks nice,runs nice. I'm getting a lot of dying light vibes. Big city after a virus outbreak, survivors fighting the gangs, synthwave music, even the button that highlights the enemies works almost like like survivors sense in dying light. Postprocessing filters they used resemble those in Dying Light as well. Not complaining, this is more than I expected, Dying Light is among my top 3 games of the last 5 years.. Great.
Gonna play with NPCs until I get some serious gear and skills, right now I'm level three and I'm easy prey. Missions are replayable so won't miss nothing.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 3, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> Played 2 hours of Division. Plays nice,looks nice,runs nice. I'm getting a lot of dying light vibes. Big city after a virus outbreak, survivors fighting the gangs, synthwave music, even the button that highlights the enemies works almost like like survivors sense in dying light. Postprocessing filters they used resemble those in Dying Light as well. Not complaining, this is more than I expected, Dying Light is among my top 3 games of the last 5 years.. Great.
> Gonna play with NPCs until I get some serious gear and skills, right now I'm level three and I'm easy prey. Missions are replayable so won't miss nothing.



Just power level to 30...just like all grind games that is where the game really starts. Be sure to up your World Tier level asap for more xp. A good way for easy xp is finding collectables/messages/phones/drones...


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 4, 2018)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Just power level to 30...just like all grind games that is where the game really starts. Be sure to up your World Tier level asap for more xp. A good way for easy xp is finding collectables/messages/phones/drones...


I tried replaying the first mission on hard difficulty with npcs. God damn that was an ordeal, all your npc teammates do is take up your good hiding spots so you're pretty much fighting on your own rambo style.  The loot and items you recieve are much better though.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 4, 2018)

If anyone is curious what BattleTech gameplay is like:









My squad of two 75t Orions, one 80t Zeus, and one 90t Highlander managed to kill one 80t Awesome, one 95t Banshee, one 90t Highlander, two 85t Stalkers, two 80t Victors, and one 80t tank in one battle.  Four of those mechs showed up the moment I killed one of the mechs.  Totally not a fair fight but I still kicked their shiny metal ass.


----------



## quirky (May 4, 2018)

I spent the whole night playing SIMS, haven't played it for a long time so I guess I felt nostalgy...


----------



## phanbuey (May 4, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> If anyone is curious what BattleTech gameplay is like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well... there goes my sleep then.


----------



## Kissamies (May 4, 2018)

aoirey17 said:


> Started playing Pokemon Platinum using an emulator.


Crystal was and is still the best IMO.


----------



## Kursah (May 4, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> If anyone is curious what BattleTech gameplay is like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm really thinking about picking this up. Thanks for sharing!

I keep going back to Total Annihilation with the community patch. It is so damn fun, I just can't get over it. I did hear that there's some good stuff coming down the pipe for Rusted Warfare, which if true is going to be awesome. It's kinda like TA + Red Alert had a baby. They add some more stuff, like repeat build orders for factories, an AI that uses more tactics and units, patrol routes, and I may retire TA and pick up RW more. As it stands...TA keeps pulling me back, though I was at the peak of my gaming in the mid-late 90's. I didn't play this a lot back then as I preferred C&C and Tanarus for my go-to games.


----------



## phanbuey (May 4, 2018)

Kursah said:


> I'm really thinking about picking this up. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> I keep going back to Total Annihilation with the community patch. It is so damn fun, I just can't get over it. I did hear that there's some good stuff coming down the pipe for Rusted Warfare, which if true is going to be awesome. It's kinda like TA + Red Alert had a baby. They add some more stuff, like repeat build orders for factories, an AI that uses more tactics and units, patrol routes, and I may retire TA and pick up RW more. As it stands...TA keeps pulling me back, though I was at the peak of my gaming in the mid-late 90's. I didn't play this a lot back then as I preferred C&C and Tanarus for my go-to games.



Dune 2000 - still one of my favorites.  and tiberian sun was pretty good.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 5, 2018)

138 hours into BattleTech and I'm considering it done.  The only thing I might do is try to get some more assault mechs.  I'm not doing that until they push out more bug fixes.  I have a mech with 2 x AC/20s and a mech with 4 x PPC so I am happy.


I think I'll play Journey Down 1-3 next.  I played the first but that was a long time ago.  I need to replay it before jumping into the new stuff.


----------



## EzioAs (May 6, 2018)

Playing *Assassin's Creed Chronicles: China* right now. Surprising how difficult it is to get full gold (no detection/no kills) for every area in each level, though it does make it fun.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (May 6, 2018)

BDO SEA server. Super low ping (<20ms) is a blessing while everyone is lamenting about "desync" & "lag". Also played some old games like Street Racing Syndicate for some nostalgia trip.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 6, 2018)

EzioAs said:


> Playing *Assassin's Creed Chronicles: China* right now. Surprising how difficult it is to get full gold (no detection/no kills) for every area in each level, though it does make it fun.


I gave up getting gold on the Chronicles games because after the novelty war off in the first 30 minutes, the games turned into a chore to play.  They didn't have that special spark that similar games had like Mark of the Ninja, Gunpoint, or Deadbolt had.



Finished The Journey Down trilogy (modern point and click adventure).  It is good.  Got many genuine laughs out of me.  I probably paid too much more the final chapter but I don't really reget it just so I could experience the full story now.

"Oh gross! It's an old plunger! I'll stick it in my pants." ---Bwana


----------



## EzioAs (May 6, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I gave up getting gold on the Chronicles games because after the novelty war off in the first 30 minutes, the games turned into a chore to play.  They didn't have that special spark that similar games had like Mark of the Ninja, Gunpoint, or Deadbolt had.



You played all 3 games consecutively right? I can see how it would feel like a chore. I'm just gonna finish China, and leave the other 2 for some other time.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 6, 2018)

EzioAs said:


> You played all 3 games consecutively right? I can see how it would feel like a chore. I'm just gonna finish China, and leave the other 2 for some other time.


I felt that way maybe an hour or two into the first one.  The game feels...too robotic.  Too...forced.  The third (Russia) was by far the best of the three because it was the most varied but I think it also felt the shortest (maybe because it was actually having fun?).


Edit: Here's 23 minutes of uncut/unedited Consortium: The Tower.  If you don't want any spoilers, skip past the points in the video where I'm looking directly at some one and the green dialog option box pops down from the top.  If you haven't played the first game and don't want spoilers from that, skip the intro until you see the tower itself).










Right now, I'm wrapping things up in Shoppe Keep because I just bought Shoppe Keep 2.  Namely, I've never seen the barbarian invasions yet so I just enabled that...


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 7, 2018)

I've got 490 hrs 10 min in Witcher 3, I've played it twice (that includes reaching level 100 in NG+) but I today I got the urge to start from scratch again. 

Every time I finish witcher I say to myself - I'm tired of it, I need to play something else. And after playing a year of other games I'm always like "yeah... I need to get back to witcher again".


----------



## Vario (May 7, 2018)

A bit of Rimworld, Rocket League, Thief Dark Project, and UT99


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 7, 2018)

I started playing BATTLETECH and It´s really good....for all of you guys who like old school turn-based games mixed with new challenges I can recommend this game....It´s kind like a new X-Com games but with BIG Robots....


----------



## Vayra86 (May 7, 2018)

This better be good.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 9, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> This better be good.
> 
> View attachment 100710


So.....do you like it?What you say???


----------



## EzioAs (May 9, 2018)

Finished *Assassin's Creed Chronicles: China*. The latter half of the game is much easier compared to the former. Haven't figured out what to play next but I kinda want to play an RPG.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 9, 2018)

Zyll Goliath said:


> So.....do you like it?What you say???



So far its pretty neat but it could really do with faster transitions and animations. I also feel like I'm still missing a lot of info/strategies


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 9, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> So far its pretty neat but it could really do with faster transitions and animations. I also feel like I'm still missing a lot of info/strategies



Well sure its not perfect.....I personally also prefer even "old" turn based point system instead but hey....


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 10, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> So far its pretty neat but it could really do with faster transitions and animations. I also feel like I'm still missing a lot of info/strategies


They said they were going to work on that (aiming for end of May).  Can't come soon enough I'd say.


Playing Far Cry 4 and Shoppe Keep.


----------



## ShurikN (May 10, 2018)

Metal Slug.
Trying to get the old skill back of making it to the last boss with one coin.


----------



## RCoon (May 10, 2018)

Installed Paladins yesterday after it officially released from Early Access and... it's good. It's actually, really good. Haven't lost a game yet so all those thousands of hours in TF and CS paid off.


----------



## Ahhzz (May 10, 2018)

Battletech still looks promising... I may look for a steal on it from GoG. They usually run deals within a few months....


----------



## Kursah (May 10, 2018)

Ahhzz said:


> Battletech still looks promising... I may look for a steal on it from GoG. They usually run deals within a few months....



I have the Humble monthly, think I'll wait for that as they really seem to surprise me with some of the newer and higher caliber games that end up on there.

Plus gives me more time to hone my skills in Ashes with the 2.75 balance beta patch and beyond, plus it sounds like BT could use some more patching and smoothing of rough edges now. 

In Ashes I think they made the normal AI easier than it used to be because there's no way I improved that much lol!

Also mixing up some Total Annihilation with Ashes. I can't explain it but they are a really fun combo to alternate between for me still.

Also decided to start a fresh GDI campaign in Tiberian Sun. Still one of my favorites even with all its issues, ugliness due to 90s voxel tech and some odd unit designs and bugs. The game is damn fun.

Last but not least, there's a dude on CNCNet.org's forums that is creating a new game as a modern vision of one of my favorite MP C&C games, Sole Survivor. So far he's doing really well and I think it might actually be a small team. I'll post links later...but hoping to be playing it before 2019. Probably not the case...but I'll be watching for it.


----------



## Ahhzz (May 10, 2018)

Kursah said:


> I have the Humble monthly, think I'll wait for that as they really seem to surprise me with some of the newer and higher caliber games that end up on there.
> 
> Plus gives me more time to hone my skills in Ashes with the 2.75 balance beta patch and beyond, plus it sounds like BT could use some more patching and smoothing of rough edges now.
> 
> ...


Humble Monthly's not a bad idea... Isn't the newest Destiny on the current one? I guess my only issue with that is that most of the HB's offerings tend to be Steam only these days, and I'm more partial to GoG. Still, excellent point 

I may reinstall TA. Been awhile since I've played any of those... a _long_ while heheh. The C&C's were ok, but I wasn't really into them at the time.. I think I was doing more Warcraft and Diablo2 around that era... I think that's the same time frame heheh

ah, that was Asheron's Call that had me tied up. I was in beta for that, and spent some time running around. Also AoE2, Age of Wonders and probably Unreal Tournament


----------



## Kursah (May 10, 2018)

Ahhzz said:


> Humble Monthly's not a bad idea... Isn't the newest Destiny on the current one? I guess my only issue with that is that most of the HB's offerings tend to be Steam only these days, and I'm more partial to GoG. Still, excellent point
> 
> I may reinstall TA. Been awhile since I've played any of those... a _long_ while heheh. The C&C's were ok, but I wasn't really into them at the time.. I think I was doing more Warcraft and Diablo2 around that era... I think that's the same time frame heheh
> 
> ah, that was Asheron's Call that had me tied up. I was in beta for that, and spent some time running around. Also AoE2, Age of Wonders and probably Unreal Tournament



TA has been a blast. I'm just running the community patches, no extra mods. Going through the campaign missions, skirmishes, etc. 1920x1080 + the megamap zoom mode is pretty nice. 

Ya Destiny 2 is on the current Bundle. I got on the bundle 1 year ago almost to the day to get Dirt Rally, and then I barely played it. Still an awesome game, just haven't been in a racing mood the past year I guess lol. 

I played everything I could get my hands on that my POS Packard Bell would play back then. C&C, Red Alert, Tiberian Sun, Earth 2140 & 50, TA, Battlezone (didn't play well but was fun), Warcraft 2, Starcraft, Ground Control, KKND 1 & 2, etc. Tiberian Sun & Sole Survivor hold a special place because that was the peak of my MP and online community involvement for games in the RTS genre. Both were fun, I really do hope that an SS reboot happens.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 11, 2018)

OK. Hooked on Battletech. Just... that speed... it appears there are tweaks available to get rid of the godawful pauses and wasted time.

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2018/05/02/battletech-speed-fix/

Game is awesome now


----------



## scoutingwraith (May 12, 2018)

A few games........
PC: Castlevania Lords of Shadow 2
PS4: Monster Hunter World
PS Vita: Epic Mickey 2
NIn Switch: Xenoblade Chronicles 

I alternate every day not to get bored


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (May 13, 2018)

A little bit of Mass Effect 3, Warframe & Black Desert Online at home, with my gaming rig. At work during break period? 2 rounds of Heroes of the Storm. =D


----------



## BiggieShady (May 14, 2018)

Playing some Torchlight 2 to quench my hack and slash thirst ... and then some Shadow Warior 2 to quench it some more


----------



## ShurikN (May 14, 2018)

NFS Most Wanted + Eurobeat playlist on Youtube. Last great NFS EA released.
The original MW of course , not the reboot.

Wolcen, early access. Hack n Slash Diablo clone. Has potential, liking the passive tree so far, and the mix and match.

Tower 57. A "twin stick", retro style, pixelated shooter. Fun and solid title.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 15, 2018)

I am loving this game I purchased the other day!  It is *Die Young*.  I was fascinated by the premise from the first time I heard of it a year and a half ago.  Then they released early access about 15 months ago.  I've watched the devs working hard at this game, listening to players, and answering questions.  They are very responsive, and clearly love what they are doing.  They have done so well that I finally said I'm going to try it, despite not being final release.

I was NOT disappointed!  It feels very much complete.  The mechanics, the graphics, the saving, the framerates, everything feels great.  Most of all, the game is a load of FUN!!  You parkour, and hide from dogs and evil men who captured you and your friends, and craft some stuff you need.  Thirst plays into it as well as hunger and bleeding.  And it is glorious to look at too.  These are the same devs who made Downward, which I played a few months ago, featuring a few pics on here as well.  so, a few screenshots.


----------



## jormungand (May 15, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> I am loving this game I purchased the other day!  It is *Die Young*.  I was fascinated by the premise from the first time I heard of it a year and a half ago.  Then they released early access about 15 months ago.  I've watched the devs working hard at this game, listening to players, and answering questions.  They are very responsive, and clearly love what they are doing.  They have done so well that I finally said I'm going to try it, despite not being final release.
> 
> I was NOT disappointed!  It feels very much complete.  The mechanics, the graphics, the saving, the framerates, everything feels great.  Most of all, the game is a load of FUN!!  You parkour, and hide from dogs and evil men who captured you and your friends, and craft some stuff you need.  Thirst plays into it as well as hunger and bleeding.  And it is glorious to look at too.  These are the same devs who made Downward, which I played a few months ago, featuring a few pics on here as well.  so, a few screenshots.


Cmon man make your own youtube channel and start the reviews, ill be follower number 1. Youre what all gamers need. Thanks again  l


----------



## neatfeatguy (May 15, 2018)

Currently, outside of the couple of hours of LoL I play a week with some buddies so we can pretty much just troll about and have fun, I've been pecking away at Ghost Recon: Wildlands in co-op with my brother.

No screen shots....I'm not sure where Uplay saves them and I've been too lazy to figure it out. It's a decent enough game. Once you turn off the radar tracking of enemies, it gets a lot harder to play. We actually have to take our time getting into places, calling out enemies and watching our flanks as we push through the enemy compounds. It's easy to get overrun or killed from behind if you're not keeping tabs on your environment or just run in guns blazing. We're about 40% through the main story - so perhaps another 12-15 hours of playing since we do a lot of the side missions.

After GR:W, we'll be playing Styx: Shards of Darkness or finally get back to Divinity: Original Sin Enhanced Edition (we got about 2/3 through the first iteration of D:OS, but stopped playing to pursue Dying Light). I'm excited to play D:OS, I really enjoyed the original version so I'm excited to see how things changed with the Enhanced version.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 15, 2018)

neatfeatguy said:


> No screen shots....I'm not sure where Uplay saves them and I've been too lazy to figure it out.


I’m not sure the default location either, but you can designate a particular place in Uplay settings. Mine is a folder inside my Pictures Library.


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 15, 2018)

I don't even know where any of my screens are saved, and I use gf experience,uplay,afterburner and steam to snap them. I just click windows menu and type the title of the game, it finds all screenshot folders immediately.

@neatfatguy click the windows menu and type "uplay", it'll find the screenshot folder.

I'm hooked on division, 31 hrs in, lvl 19. Buliding my firepower and skills to get into some real action.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 15, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> I don't even know where any of my screens are saved, and I use gf experience,uplay,afterburner and steam to snap them. I just click windows menu and type the title of the game, it finds all screenshot folders immediately.


GFE saves by default to your Documents Library, go figure, Nvidia being difficult, LOL.  Afterburner saves wherever you tell it in the settings.  Uplay as above, designate in Uplay settings.  

The one you have no control over is Steam.


----------



## neatfeatguy (May 15, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> I don't even know where any of my screens are saved, and I use gf experience,uplay,afterburner and steam to snap them. I just click windows menu and type the title of the game, it finds all screenshot folders immediately.
> 
> @neatfatguy click the windows menu and type "uplay", it'll find the screenshot folder.
> 
> I'm hooked on division, 31 hrs in, lvl 19. Buliding my firepower and skills to get into some real action.



I thought Division was a pretty solid game. My brother and I sunk around 40-50 hours into it until we made it through a lot of the side missions and main story. We never went into the Dark Zone - heard a lot of stories of the hacking and griefing that we didn't want to bother ourselves with it.


----------



## Readlight (May 15, 2018)

War Thunder


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 15, 2018)

neatfeatguy said:


> I thought Division was a pretty solid game. My brother and I sunk around 40-50 hours into it until we made it through a lot of the side missions and main story. We never went into the Dark Zone - heard a lot of stories of the hacking and griefing that we didn't want to bother ourselves with it.


I just kept my head down and avoided people.  Pay attention to where other people are extracting and try to extract on the opposite side of the map so they can't reasonably reach you.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 16, 2018)

Logged another 2 hours in *Die Young*.  Avoid all humans, they WILL kill you.  Dogs are fairly easy to avoid, or kill with rocks from a distance.  Plant growth is great to hide in...for poisonous snakes!  At this point in the game, if a snake bites you, just reload your last save because you will slowly die, .  The jumps and climbing are getting progressively harder.  I love dying.....  Seriously though, still lots of fun and still smooth as silk.  OK, a few more screenshots from tonight.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 16, 2018)

neatfeatguy said:


> I thought Division was a pretty solid game. My brother and I sunk around 40-50 hours into it until we made it through a lot of the side missions and main story. We never went into the Dark Zone - heard a lot of stories of the hacking and griefing that we didn't want to bother ourselves with it.



The DZ with 3 others you like to play with... is incredibly cool. Use the open mic/voice chat of the game, and immerse yourself. Sure you will come across people casually farming... but persist in taking out a few solo runners in there and the DZ turns into a real battleground. Super fun. The standoffs when you are at a helicopter to ferry your loot out... who shoots first / gets Rogue... yeh. Fond memories 

Back in the early days I would always think up a signal word for the team to use when we wanted to start spraying without warning the enemy  The game's voice chat is actually heard by other players that are close enough.. So yes you will find people playing music and you hear other people's frustrations, too when you gun em down. Epicness


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 18, 2018)

Been awhile i've posted on the forum... completed AC: Origin last week, had the most frustrating experience with the game, after like 10 hours in the game decide to just randomly close itself when it feels like.
The game itself i'm pretty pleased with it in terms of change of gameplay and story a lot more interesting than Unity. (Not played Syndicate)
Completed Bayonetta on Switch, will move onto 2 closer to 3rd game release.
Started playing god of war on PS4, still playing Monster hunter world whenever my older bro is free, still looking at platinum Gundam Versus which all i have left is 1000 battles online, which i am on 600 something now.


----------



## Readlight (May 18, 2018)

Yust keep away from EA they don't fix, improve there older games.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 18, 2018)

What game is that?  Might be able to redeem the key on Origin and download a version from Origin that has SecuROM (which is what that is) removed.

If Origin won't accept the key but the game is available on Origin, you can raise a stink with their support and they'll comp you the game on Origin.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (May 18, 2018)

ShurikN said:


> NFS Most Wanted + Eurobeat playlist on Youtube. Last great NFS EA released.
> The original MW of course , not the reboot.
> 
> Wolcen, early access. Hack n Slash Diablo clone. Has potential, liking the passive tree so far, and the mix and match.
> ...



Most true NFS fans will recognize what you mean by that, lol  
Wolcen seems interesting to me, too.


----------



## Ahhzz (May 18, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> What game is that?  Might be able to redeem the key on Origin and download a version from Origin that has SecuROM (which is what that is) removed.
> 
> If Origin won't accept the key but the game is available on Origin, you can raise a stink with their support and they'll comp you the game on Origin.





Readlight said:


> Yust keep away from EA they don't fix, improve there older games.
> View attachment 101202


Screw that. I use workarounds when I run into that crap.


----------



## Drone (May 19, 2018)

140 hours of *Arc Rise Fantasia* and my characters are still @lvl58 lol. I need to try harder


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 19, 2018)

Battle Chaser: Nightwar .... picked it cheap alongside Outcast 2: the Second Contact ....
well i have Oucast 1.1 on STEAM (and the original CD and box from when i bought it in the past ) so i decided to try B.C.N.

i'm sold .... graphically, Gameplay, cut scene, musics .... everything 





strangely enough i didn't heard about that one, and i picked it on a whim... not disappointed


----------



## Vayra86 (May 19, 2018)

GreiverBlade said:


> Battle Chaser: Nightwar .... picked it cheap alongside Outcast 2: the Second Contact ....
> well i have Oucast 1.1 on STEAM (and the original CD and box from when i bought it in the past ) so i decided to try B.C.N.
> 
> i'm sold .... graphically, Gameplay, cut scene, musics .... everything
> ...



That looks pretty cool!


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 19, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> That looks pretty cool!


it is .... frankly speaking it's awesome.

and also Outcast: Second Contact, i did know that one, despite the title, it's simply a remaster but not a bad one nonetheless (the original Outcast was a masterpiece although graphically speaking a bit outdated as of today, that one is not next gen graphics but still acceptable and quite refreshing to play )


i still remember the .... Appeal to it ... ahah


in 2880x1620 it's awesome (i still remember the .cfg manipulation needed for the original to make it run with a Ati or Nvidia card, or was it the CPU ... since it was a Voxel engine and the tweak needed to adjust resolution, graphic option or even cheats)


highlight .... FUBAR ahaha a true navy seals, and finally a neater snowy landscape 

out of nostalgia : comparison huhu


nr2


paing 3 time for one game over 18yrs? well the total price of the 3 version i have doesn't even amount to half the regular price of a AAA title today


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 19, 2018)

GreiverBlade said:


> it is .... frankly speaking it's awesome.
> 
> and also Outcast: Second Contact, i did know that one, despite the title, it's simply a remaster but not a bad one nonetheless (the original Outcast was a masterpiece although graphically speaking a bit outdated as of today, that one is not next gen graphics but still acceptable and quite refreshing to play )
> 
> ...


That new Outcast is indeed a very good remake/master.  I got it on GOG and have a couple hours in, although it has been a few weeks since I played it.


----------



## Cvrk (May 20, 2018)

Omensight

Single Player good story. And the only flaw that I found was the camera. Made entirely for console, runs very smooth on the PC, but you can not help the camera. However, for console people they are used to it, and I can strongly say you don't need the camera. it's more of a top down experience. Small times when you will have blind spots. Unlike the AAA title Nier Automata where the camera was horrible. 

So much detail and attention was placed in this. Everything is beautifully drawn, the music is gorgeous and so is the voice acting. It is 100% voice acted. I always appreciate when they up the budget just to pay a few salaries for voice acting. Because it has no farming, linear gameplay and no open world, you will never see this game on a "top best games of the year chart", and nobody talks about it! 

However you can strongly feel the quality. Omensight, one of the most overlooked game of the year, just released, but something tells me it wont be very popular. 

You wont understand the my commentary, but skipping through the video you will get a nice idea about how the game is.  Enjoy!


----------



## slyky13 (May 20, 2018)

Currently Playing Psychonauts which is currently free on Twitch for Prime Members.
It is one of the better games I have played recently, thx twitch


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 21, 2018)

Psychonauts 2 is coming soon!  You can preorder it on Fig too if you want.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 21, 2018)

The last good Need for Speed games was Most Wanted (2005).  The Crew is the best game that follows what Need for Speed used to be about.


----------



## Komshija (May 21, 2018)

TPU.

At work @ 17" monitor.


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 21, 2018)

Holy crap the Division really picks up after you reach lev 30 and can up the world tier. I was almost over with the game cause how strenuous fighting was before getting all this new gear, doing missions on hard difficulty really required a lot of patience. Now it's much more pleasant with loads of good gear of all types.


----------



## Cvrk (May 22, 2018)

alexkevin said:


> Right now I am not playing any game but wanted to start need for speed, any recommendation for newer version?



Of course bro!









I actually made a small talk about it right here. You will not understand anything cuz yeah.... But  in short my all time favorite was Underground 2, followed by Most Wanted. And us the fans of the series have been waiting a long time for a comeback to why we loved the game so much. It never did come.

However with the recent title this comes as close as it can be to those titles, and it is the most polished up to date version of NFS with bugs that are absolutely horrible.... like the menu for example, which even with the latest updates it did not get fix.. but even with good things that I will let you enjoy and find out.

Recently no NFS game was worth the money, this barely is.... I kinda encourage you to buy it, just get it on a huge sale cuz the full price is not worth it.

Even tho i mentioned the video is not in english, have a look please it helps me out, and it will help you too, with some nice examples of great graphics that you can find in the game.

And yes, this time around the story of NFS is pretty interesting and it keeps you going.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 24, 2018)

I spent some more time in *Ghost of a Tale*.  This is definitely a proper stealth game.  Your mouse has not one fighting skill at all.  All his skills are sneaking, disguise, and stealing.  A few more screeenshots.


----------



## Cvrk (May 26, 2018)

the mask on the mouse! I love the little guy


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 28, 2018)

I just took a quick break from life and other games to try this free game called Marie's Room.   I very much recommend it.  It is a "memories" type game, like Gone Home, or portions of Life is Strange, or the fantastic What Remains of Edith Finch (on PC Gamer and RPS and also my own lists of one of best games of all time).  It's not as good as Edit Finch, but it is still well worth the One Hour playthrough.  It's FREE, but the makers could have charged two or three bucks for it.

You play as Kelsey, who goes back years later to find a journal of a former friend of hers, Marie, at her friends house.  In the process, she reimagines the room as it was.  The idea is to click on items which bring up a short story of the memory attached to that object.  As you do that, Marie's journal gets filled up.  You can go back to the bed and read each item as it is added, or wait.  I recommend reading periodically.  It adds a lot to the narrative, in Marie's voice.  Eventually, the completion brings a powerful plot twist.

There really is a good story packed in an hour, with the voice acting decent, and believable.  Not much action at all, but I've included some screenshots.  Now it's on to some more Ghost of a Tale, and maybe something else too.


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 28, 2018)

I'm spending a lot of time in the division, I'm on world tier 3. How does sw battlefront 2 compare to this game ? is it as good and packed with things to do and upgrade systems ?


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 30, 2018)

More Ghost of A Tale ( https://www.gog.com/game/ghost_of_a_tale and https://store.steampowered.com/app/417290/Ghost_of_a_Tale/ ).  I've put about 30 hours in this thing.  Multiple quests, with interconnected questlines on a few.  Very fun, and convincing.  I really cannot say enough about this game.  These will be the last screens, as I feel I have 5 to 10 hours left and don't want to cause any plot giveaways accidentally. At max settings it has hovered just under my 6gb VRAM, btw.


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 30, 2018)

does division go above tier 5 or is this the cap ?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 30, 2018)

Tier 5 is the cap but there's higher grades of equipables available (e.g. Hungry Hog LMG).


----------



## Vayra86 (May 31, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> Holy crap the Division really picks up after you reach lev 30 and can up the world tier. I was almost over with the game cause how strenuous fighting was before getting all this new gear, doing missions on hard difficulty really required a lot of patience. Now it's much more pleasant with loads of good gear of all types.



Yes sir. You just played the tutorial, now enjoy the game.

Don't miss out on the Global Events because they will cut down your farming time for Classified gear sets drastically. And you want that cut down. Trust me. When such an event is up, farm Lexington at the highest world tier, every day all day  You can have your fun when the event's over, and you start using all those new goodies 

Some other useful advice now: Don't waste your phoenix credits on individual items, instead buy the recipes from the vendor as they change on a weekly basis. Most notably the highest attainable itemlevel for each (non-classy) gear piece and each weapon you like to use. So you can craft the god tier weapons with perfect stats/traits (Spoiler: the legendary (red box) weapons are not that great in raw dps output, highly situational mostly, perfect rolled high-ends still rule). You will be swimming in crafting materials in no time. You can also re-roll traits, but only do this if you can't craft or if there is just a single trait you want changed for a perfect weapon. Otherwise don't waste money.

Additionally, try to get high gearscore so you can max out to the highest world tier, you get more useful stuff because eventually only the highest itemlevel stuff is worthwhile. Getting high gear score is done through the aforementioned crafting of high end gear pieces and weaponry. (Or the difficult way of playing through several tiers to get that score up)

If you need some guidance on gear sets and whats cool and whats not... dont hesitate.


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 31, 2018)

Will there be more global events? I liked onslaught.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 2, 2018)

Finished *Ghost of a Tale*. I totally loved it!  It's a fairytale adventure for adults, with no killing at all.  Nope, you play Tilo by using Stealth, Song (he's a minstrel mouse), Wits, theft, and Costumes as disguise.  Great storytelling, excellent dialogue, fun but not challenging puzzles, rich lore, great level design and very nice graphics might be enough.  But it's not! 

Character animations are great, and topped off by the most adorable character I have ever played!  His face is expressive, and the way he jogs and scampers when "sprinting" is so cute, complete with perfect mouse footfalls.  Sometimes I would just watch Tilo's long and loping stride simply because it felt so right. 

It has over 90% positive reviews on both Steam and GOG.  For me, it rests comfortably in my top 15 games, a place several other Indy games reside.  This captures that essence of a great game.


----------



## BraveSoul (Jun 2, 2018)

mostly World of Warships, some World of Tanks               pew pew


----------



## hat (Jun 2, 2018)

I played through the Killzone Trilogy recently. The 7 Days to Die server I play on is now well over day 1000, so kinda getting a little bored with that, also because that's what I've been playing 90% of the time for the past 1.5 years...  so Killzone was refreshing.

During this same time, I discovered there may be a way to hack certain PS3 models past that 3.50 firmware, without a hardware flasher to force downgrading the firmware. I followed up on it... and it worked for me. Now my PS3 is running some custom Rebug firmware including Cobra and Multiman... The most exciting features to me are the ability to install all my old PS1 games straight to the hard drive. Additionally, it even runs PS2 games now. I have to make an ISO first in the same way I did for my PS1 games, but it actually loads PS2 games. How well it works... don't know yet, but I'll be finding out. Of course, emulators are available for the usual suspects as well, like the snes...


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 3, 2018)

Does it make sense to get battlefront 2 now ?


----------



## Vario (Jun 3, 2018)

I've been playing some GTA V FiveM mod.


----------



## hat (Jun 4, 2018)

Well, the jailbroken PS3 is... a mixed bag.

It seems to copy my PS1 games and play them just fine. Yay! Now they're all on the hard drive... only sometimes the naming system doesn't work, and Multiman thinks I have like, 4 copies of Quake 2 installed for some reason. Refreshing the page usually fixes that, and it doesn't usually happen when the disc drive is empty. Minor glitch, doesn't really stop me from doing anything... whatever.

PS2 games... this one is really a wonder. I do not have a backwards compatible PS3, it's a 120GB Slim model. Yet, after jailbreaking and installing Rebug CFW, I can play my old PS2 games. Pop the disc in and play? Nope, need to copy the disc first and mount the ISO for some reason... which is the preferable method anyway, I did it for my PS1 games... but I thought I'd just try and see if the plain disc worked. But the ISO actually runs... and runs well, even in complex games like Mercenaries, despite my PS3 not even being backwards compatible. But...

It's not uncommon for the console to freeze. It freezes in Multiman sometimes, but it freezes a lot while playing PS2 games. Interestingly enough, bringing up that whatever menu with the PS button while running a PS2 game displays the temps of the Cell and RSX chips. They're both under 75, with the Cell often running a little hotter than the RSX. More on this later.

So I was playing Mercenaries, finished a contract, saved the game and quit. The system froze at the XMB screen, but this time, I heard a click and it shut off. Every subsequent restart resulted in the same... it would run for a few, sometimes make it to XMB, then click and shut off. What's that clicking? I'm thinking it's the hard drive... so I rip it out of the PS3, and test it on my computer with WinDLG. Even a full long/extended test passes clean. I put the drive back in the PS3 and attempt to start it... seems to start up fine. We'll see where it goes from here.

Now when I got this console, it had a bit of a history. It would shut down all the time I guess, unless it was stood up and a box fan was blowing on it. It was only really useful for streaming Netflix and stuff, not so much for games. When it was offered to me, I said "I know what to do!". I'm a PC guy, and an overclocker none the less. Knowing what I know from that, and also knowing that the PS3 (and Xbox 360) often suffered faults due to overheating, I tore it apart. I cleaned the dust up, repasted the chips, and I even drilled holes in the top cover where the fan is, so it can easily draw in cool air from the outside.

Not a problem. I played through The Last of Us relatively easily. In fact now that I think of it, I think I remember trying to play it with the console as is, and ran into weird glitches in the game here and there, and that's when I tore the system apart, cleaned, repasted and drilled holes. After that it was fine. Then it sat around for a while with some light use here and there playing PS1 games on it. Then I found the Killzone Trilogy, picked that up, and played through all 3 titles faultlessly.

Then I found out there was a new method for jailbreaking that didn't require a hardware flasher. I've long been interested in jailbreaking my PS3, but I didn't want to pay for hardware flashers or pay for someone else to do it... whatever. The idea sat on the backburner for a while until I read about this new method I could do myself without paying for anything. I ran the patch, installed the latest Rebug CFW, and here I am with a jailbroken PS3.

Only it's glitchy. Multiman causes it to freeze sometimes, and PS2 games seem to freeze a lot (though I've only played Mercenaries for any meaningful length of time). The last freeze was really bad. I've had it freeze before while making an ISO, and the only way to get it to come back was to unplug the power, hold the eject button, plug the power back in and wait to hear the fan kick up to 100. It does this for about 10 seconds and shuts itself off. Then I can unplug the power again, plug it back in, and restart the console. Only last time that didn't help. Only after sitting around for a while (while testing the allegedly clicking drive in my computer) did it start back up.

Now I'm wondering what's going on. Never had I had the PS3 freeze or shut itself off before I jailbroke it, but admittedly it's seeing much more use now than it ever has in the time I've had it. I'm wondering if the hardware simply isn't failing, as it's known to have overeating issues in the past. I played a lot of Killzone immediately before performing the jailbreak, and though that experience was faultless, I wonder if it didn't just push it that much closer to death...

Or, it could be entirely the fault of running a potentially buggy CFW after applying a potentially buggy new hack that let me install the CFW in the first place. There's settings all over the place in Multiman and the Rebug Toolbox I don't understand. All these toggleable lvl 1 and lvl 2 patches that I don't know what they mean, what they do, or what they're there for. Other settings I don't understand.

More on the temperatures. Oddly enough, only when pressing the PS button while running PS2 games (PS1 games don't show this) does the temp info appear. I thought running in the mid 70s might be a little high, certainly not my comfort zone, especially for an old PS3 that's known to have issues in the past with overheating. The fact that a lot of other PS3s broke due to overheating doesn't help with that, either. So I installed a fan controller package. There's an option for this "payload" mode that's supposed to be a modified fan curve that's a little more aggressive than the default one. After running that, I checked my temps in Mercenaries every so often. Seemed to stay in the mid to low 60s. But then, that's when I saved and quit the game and it froze hard in XMB prompting me to test the hard drive...

Worst part about it is I can't even register at the site I found the hack at in the first place because registrations are currently closed... :/

/ramblings of a madman


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 4, 2018)

Started playing the first Defense Grid again. It's such a lovely "puzzle" game and I found that I still don't have all the levels and modes with gold medal. So, I'm doing that


----------



## hat (Jun 4, 2018)

Well, good news. I poked around about this freezing issue I was having, and stumbled across a strange fix. It involved disassembling the power supply, and turning two screws slightly to the left. They recommended marking the original position in case I decide to change it back to the way it was before I opened it. So I did that, played Mercenaries for a while, and all seemed fine. Hope I don't have to eat my words later on this.

The really odd thing about all this is when I opened the power supply, the screws were _already marked_, though their position was unchanged from where they were when marked. The previous owner wouldn't have done that...

Spent some more time in Mercenaries, all's well so far... hrm.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 5, 2018)

Back to Shogun 2... don't ask why. I just needed some Bushido in my life.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 5, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Back to Shogun 2... don't ask why. I just needed some Bushido in my life.


Because it is a fun game!  I rate it one of their best, with a turn-limited campaign, smooth gameplay, few bugs compared to their other titles, gorgeous graphics, and the diplomacy style was new.  

I'm playing Vampyr right now, but wanted to offer up some screens of The Hidden Ones DLC of Assassin's Creed Origins.   I played Sunday and Monday.  It takes about 8 hours and is pretty good.  I feel it improves on what was already a very good AC.  Bayek's former wife travels from Rome and makes a short appearance, with you even getting to fight alongside her.  Best of all is you find out the origin of "Do No Harm" to civilians tenet, and play the event that led to it.

Here are some screenshots:


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 9, 2018)

I got a little tired of the division, even though I think it's a very good game. I'm at tier 5, completed a great build (stiker/sentry+assault rifle, jaw dropping armor damage), I annahilate lvl 34 elite enemies no matter how many are coming at me. I played mostly solo and co-op incursions on challenging and it was great fun, but anything I try at legendary I get overpowered sooner or later, I think I need to get some more health and resistance. I'll get back to division, maybe during summer holidays, to do a pvp build and play some more online.
Manwhile, I'll be trying out batllefront 2, I just got it, installing as we speak.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 10, 2018)

26 hours in Vampyr so far.  I think it may not be for everyone, but for many it will be extremely fun!  Frequently I am not prepared for what happens combar-wise, such as 2 Boss Vampire Hunters AND all their normal minions ambushing me.  You may be walking along heading to the hideout to lick your previous wounds and get your health back, and there you are at 1/3 health, 3 shotgun shells left and having to rely on Stamina to get you through, which drains very quickly. 

The game approaches many commonly believed folklores about vampires.  I recommend!   Here are some screens.  Art style is a deliberately washed view.  For me, it conveys the Spanish Flu and vampire epidemic engulfing London, so I don't mind.  Here, it is about the story.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 16, 2018)

Since I got a free PS3 on January, and I've always wanted to play this, but since this is a Playstation exclusive, I couldn't, until now..


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 16, 2018)

Rimworld (OCD engaged), Sunless Sea (liked it a lot more than I thought I would--bought the Zubmarine expansion shortly thereafter), Jalopy (not a bad game but shallow), Consortium: The Tower (dev finally got the crash fixed, lots of fun, but still needs more polish and content), To Be or Not To Be (hehehehehe), and now Xenonauts (I'm getting murdered ).


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 16, 2018)

Currently Playing through Neutopia 1 on WiiU VC.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 19, 2018)

For the last 2 weeks, when I have had a chance to game, it has been *Vampyr*, to the exclusion of any other.  I completed tonight in 70 hours.  I more than got my money.  It has many things going for it, from location settings, to dialogue and choices, empathy for the characters, and story immersion.  It is a "lite" RPG of sorts, but what there is there is done pretty well, with skill and power development and weapon/ serum improvements.  

You can only level up abilities while resting 24 hours until the next night.  I noticed however, that every time you rest, more bad stuff happens in various districts of London.  Therefore, it behooves you to put off evolving until you have more than one level's worth of points.  This means you may be playing disadvantaged for awhile.  But if you don't rest, merchants won't reset, so no new stuff to buy is available.  The game frequently tells you that you're disadvantaged no matter what you do. 

Throughout the game you will make decisions and choices, some in conversation, and some in action.  What you say can close off whole conversation arcs with someone. Other times, it will add something to converse with another person about.  Other times you may decide to spare someone, or "embrace" them, otherwise known as biting their neck and killing them.  It's a hard line to tread, as each person, good and bad and neutral occupies a place in the world.  The void of their passing will have consequences in the game as well, things you will see.  It can hinder your actions later.  On the other hand, learning all you can about a known character and ensuring they are healthy is the surest way to gain massive experience points.  Do you or don't you?

Combat is a little twitchy, and does take some getting used to.  It could use some real work.  You can easily be outmatched by more than one opponent, so getting it right is a must.  That, for me on mouse and keyboard, took about 20 hours, and still never felt great.  I had learned to get through it and exploit it's few bright spots, such as special moves and powers.   Boss battles will nearly always result in your death, and then respawn to fight them again, with less of everything that you used in the fight, like bullets, shotgun cartridges, regeneration serum, and your own vampire blood.  You need that blood in combat to heal, so you'll start out respawned with full health, but little blood.  Some of these bosses are OP IMHO, so it got frustrating.

Choices also matter in the end game as well.  There are, as I found out after I finished, 4 different endings, all based on a multitude of things you do or don't do in the game.  I was lucky.  I got good ending number 2, based on my actions.  There is a lot of dialogue.  Cutscenes are present, but not overwhelmingly so.  Some of the extended ones, like the ending, are actually interactive conversations as well.  Oh, did I mention, there is only ever one save?  Yeah, it's like real life.  If you know you screwed something up, you don't get a do over.  You move forward.

I maintained a nearly constant 60fps on max details.  It uses a lot of system RAM, but only about 2GB of VRAM.  I encountered about 5 or 6 stutters in the whole game.  Ideally you have none, but in 70 hours, it's not excessive. 

Overall, I recommend it.  I give it a 7.5 out of 10.  I felt like I was part of a slightly flawed journey, but the writing and game environment at least made me feel like I was part of it.  It was overall enjoyable, and worth the money I paid.  It is not one of the few games that I would immediately play again, even to get a better ending.

I ended up writing a mini-review, and thanks you for the read!.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 22, 2018)

Completed God of war 4 on Ps4 on Hard Mode, first god of war game, do fancy playing the prequels but it's not on my priority list now.
Currently playing Hyrule Warrior Definitive Edition on Switch and now the new gundam breaker game on Ps4.


----------



## stuartb04 (Jun 22, 2018)

bought this for the nintendo switch.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/10000mAh-P...529701397&sr=8-1&keywords=switch+battery+pack

from 3 hours to 10 hours play time undocked now.(dont get chance to play docked with the missus hogging the tv!)
so back to playing zelda botw and actually completing it due to being too focused on pc gaming.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 22, 2018)

Unreal Gold (much longer than I expected and was mostly confused about the plot because there really isn't much of one), Consortium: The Tower (lots of bugs found and reported), Spintires: MudRunner (much improved from the original), Xenonauts (good enough I backed Xenonauts 2 on Kickstarter).

Torn between replaying RimWorld, starting Stellaris, replaying Thief 4, trying to figure out controller layouts for Consortium: The Tower (helps make my argument about simplifying controls of PC too), or playing Orcs Must Die 2 with a friend.

Also considering buying Life Is Strange: Before the Storm (dunno if I'm ready for another emotional rollercoaster), Hitman (really want to support the devs because they turned indie), and Bomber Crew (FTL in a WWII era bomber).


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 22, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I backed Xenonauts 2 on Kickstarter


GOG is promoting it now. I'm excited for it as well.
https://www.gog.com/news/coming_soon_xenonauts_2
https://www.gog.com/game/xenonauts_2


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 22, 2018)

Lots of games on GOG that were crowdfunding for a sequel haven't gotten this kind of treatment from GOG.  I think there's got to be some kind of agreement going on behind that (e.g. GOG could be publishing it).


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 22, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Lots of games on GOG that were crowdfunding for a sequel haven't gotten this kind of treatment from GOG.  I think there's got to be some kind of agreement going on behind that (e.g. GOG could be publishing it).


Perhaps because the first one sold large numbers and is well liked? Only a guess but it makes sense. Money talks..


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 22, 2018)

It didn't raise much money in the original Kickstarter, this one looks like it will be more successful but by no means a run away success.  GOG just gave Xenonauts away for free with their summer sale promotion.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 23, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> GOG just gave Xenonauts away for free with their summer sale promotion.


True, but it has been out for a while. Perhaps they had the give-away to remind everyone and raise awareness?

BTW, Back on topic;
I bit the bullet and bought the new remake of Secret Of Mana. So far, I'm liking it, yet reserving judgment. There are a ton of people that have complaints. Not seeing the problem so far.

Update on the Secret of Mana 3D remake; Made it past the witch's castle and am in the ruins just outside Pandora and so far I'm not seeing what people are complaining about. Having a ton of fun. The dialog(voice acting) is a bit lacking at times, but that can be turned down to be less distracting or turned off for a more authentic experience. The soundtrack has mostly the same harmony's compared to the original just with a new modernized take on things. Kinda wish it was more faithful to the original soundtrack, but I like it anyway. The graphics are wonderfully beautiful, gameplay and controls are solid and the difficulty is on par with the original, if not a bit more difficult as some of the enemies have a few new moves/AI.


----------



## Vario (Jun 28, 2018)

I have been playing Valheim.  Its a pretty enjoyable survival crafting game with a viking norse mythology theme.  It is available for free alpha here: https://dvoidis.itch.io/valheim


----------



## Cvrk (Jun 28, 2018)

@rtwjunkie also did a review of vampyr, but its not in english. sometimes i feel that maybe i should make all my content in english for the entire world to understand instead of just a small portion of it. on youtube exclusive languages are a miss. 
what I can say about Vampyr is....what is up with the old looking graphics that destroys the gpu! It looks like I am playing something from 2009...take a look at Mafia2, and tell me if that is not the same looking game. 
I had difficulties holding 60 on a 1080p res on something that looks just MEH! ....when Forza 3 is a masterpiece. that runs at ULTRA with evne more than 60, also on 1080p. 
Dontnod Entertainment is not doing a good job on Vampyr... and do  i have to mention the stiff wooden facial animations! It's a closeup camera just like Witcher or Mass Andromeda with so much dialog. But if it comes from Bioware everyone losses their sht...if it comes from a company that no one knows about, we all think it's normal. 

Vampyr comes at a time when we don't get enough single player AAA titles, and more it has that rpg action (give me dialog and story + upgrades+ skills) kinda what we all like gameplay. I get it that people are so thirsty and want to play, and this is why the game got good reviews. However it has major flaws and no one talks about them. 
_____________________________

In another Galaxy far far away Forza Horizon 4 is disappointing! Maybe it was just me but i thought it was gonna take place in Netherlands in a place with high mountains tops and incredible roads with lots of forest,nature etc....NOPE! It's gonna be in England+Ireland the most boring rainy place on the planet. With London, and a few country side places, no more lush green forests like In Australia or the most incredible All snow mountain side. 

So right now I ma taking it all in, and boy it is the best racing game I have played since Need For Speed Underground 2. I am in love With Forza Horizon 3, and taking my time with every single race, cuz Horizon 4 is going to such.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 28, 2018)

DOOM. It just looks great and it's fun to play. Soundtrack also kicks ass!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 28, 2018)

A lot of achievement hunting in Orcs Must Die 2 and VoidExpanse.  Probably going to dive into Hitman next.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 29, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> DOOM. It just looks great and it's fun to play. Soundtrack also kicks ass!


The original Doom or 2016 version?


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 29, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> DOOM. It just looks great and it's fun to play. Soundtrack also kicks ass!


I saw some gameplay for the new doom, and it looks aggravating more than anything... points in this or that, weird power ups... are you really enjoying it?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 29, 2018)

@Cvrk nice write up on Vampyr. It seems we basically agree: flawed, needs improvement, but mostly fun to play.  That’s why I gave a 7.5 only: Recommend to ply and buy, but on sale price later for most.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jun 29, 2018)

Path of Exile. Been at it since Feb and love it.


----------



## las (Jun 29, 2018)

Realm Royale on PC and God of War on PS4 Pro


----------



## Cvrk (Jun 29, 2018)

las said:


> God of War on PS4 Pro


It is the most beautiful graphics up to date!

And that does not say anything. There so many variables and I am not smart enough or have the knowledge.

They did wonders with the graphical engine of Total War. Packing so many units and details improving over the years, and who will never forget the far ahead of it's time Crysis 1 . They all excel at what they do best.

However when it comes to just standing still and moving the camera slowly to take in every detail that you can grab at any given moment wherever you are on the map, God of War wins everything that has ever been done in terms of gaming.

The snow, the details on the characters, face skin muscle movement, fluidity, facial animations! Everything is just simply to much. And it is by an incredible long shoot to anything on the market ever created.

If you watch it on youtube it's not the same. Youtube downscalles at a huge proportion, leaving nothing out of the real thing.


I had the at most privilege to test it. My friend has a PS4 (not the Pro edition). On my TV which is mediocre 1080,a Philips from 2016. It takes beats everything that it is every been done in gaming in terms of just visuals.
God of War is the epiphany of eyecandy

Most don't believe it, cuz i didn't. But when in real life you will play it, amazed you will be.
_____________
And that is just the visual. The game does not have farming, not a single drop of it. Comes with very deep emotional story. Right now i think it's one of the very best single player games ever created.

I played it for a few hours. The controller for was a no go, cuz i had no idea what I was doing with the camera. I just don't play with a controller, for the exception of racers and fighting brawler games, where there is no need to move the camera ever.
Right now PS4 is very cheap. Even the Pro edition, I recommend everyone to get one, even if you will only play 2 single games on it ever: God of War and the upcoming The Last of Us Part 2.

No one will ever understand God of War from youtube. I told my friend not to bring the PS4 over, cuz I already seen half of the gameplay and entire story. It looks god and thats it. NOPE!
You have to have it in front of your eyes, to believe it
____
*P.S. In the perfect world of gaming. There will be Witcher story and characters with Dark Souls fighting, with God of War fluidity and movement + graphics, on top of Mass Effect dialog choice and voice acting. 
If we will still be alive by then when this game will ever be created, give me a tag here on forum! *


----------



## las (Jun 29, 2018)

Cvrk said:


> It is the most beautiful graphics up to date!
> 
> And that does not say anything. There so many variables and I am not smart enough or have the knowledge.
> 
> ...



Yeah God of War looks and runs incredible on my PS4 Pro and 65" OLED. HDR gaming is really awesome. Can't wait to get it on PC. The fight with the Stranger blew me away. Like a Marvel movie. I have not completed the game yet tho. It's actually hard on hardest mode... xD


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 29, 2018)

Ahhzz said:


> I saw some gameplay for the new doom, and it looks aggravating more than anything... points in this or that, weird power ups... are you really enjoying it?


I am. Best FPS game from 2016 easily.



lexluthermiester said:


> The original Doom or 2016 version?


I think that when I say that "looks great", I don't mean a 25 year old game.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 29, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> I am. Best FPS game from 2016 easily.
> 
> 
> I think that when I say that "looks great", I don't mean a 25 year old game.


pbbbtttt  I know you were talking about the new one, I was mainly poking at myself for not having considered looking at a game that came out 2 years ago lol. I'm too old to appreciate these newer games, I think. I want a quality storyline, with decent graphics, and an excellent story overcomes weaker graphics for me .  Guess it's because my eyesight is going lol


----------



## NTM2003 (Jun 29, 2018)

The crew 2 it's ok but really the only game thats ok to play till the new games this fall. I'm looking forward to Forza horizon 4. Been playing mlb 18 way to much needed a brake from that. And yes I got all 3 PC Xbox one x and PS4 slim


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 29, 2018)

For those who play the division,which I'm much into now. I'm asking for advice. I play pve and co-op missions and incursions, no pvp. I've got an assault rifle with 4 piece predator build with ninja bike bag, and I don't know what to complete it with. Options:
1. 1 piece sentry + 1 one piece striker for 20% stability + 30% accuracy (it's what I'm running ATM,I think good handling and low spread is key for mid-range fighting,which is most of pve and missions)

or...

2. 2 piece striker for 20% stability and 10% armor damage (armor damage is really making a difference with difficult oponents but I feel like I miss too many shots at mid-range/long range opponents when I don't have the accuracy boost)
3. 2 piece sentry for 30% accuracy and 10% headshot damage


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 30, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> I think that when I say that "looks great", I don't mean a 25 year old game.


That depends. If you use GZDoom, the original looks quite good using that engine. And Doom 3 looks very good on modern hardware. Thus why it seemed a valid question. No offense intended of course.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 30, 2018)

More achievement hunting in Orcs Must Die 2 and otherwise playing a lot of Hitman.  Hitman is good but I think I prefer the Contracts/Blood Money Hitman over this new Hitman formula where there's massive maps with a lot of optional objectives.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 30, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> That depends. If you use GZDoom, the original looks quite good using that engine. And Doom 3 looks very good on modern hardware. Thus why it seemed a valid question. No offense intended of course.


I remember a for Doom 3, Doom 1 & 2 with Doom 3 engine.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 1, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> Doom 1 & 2 with Doom 3 engine.


OOOooo, would like to play that!


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jul 1, 2018)

I..... can't..... stop..... playing...........FO4 with mods!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
Got FC4 ready to go...... but post apocalypse scenarios.....got me hooked......


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 2, 2018)

clearing a bit my wishlist ... thanks steam summer sale!



(except Rage that is from my second steam account ... i have it in box )

i know what i will be playing next ... (probably Tale Of Berseria first ... that one is a granted  )


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 2, 2018)

Continuing on the HD remake for Secret Of Mana;

Just don't get it. All the negativity and bad reviews seems to me like little more than whining and complaining by over-privileged over-grown brats. 

I'm having an absolute blast! The feel of the game is different, yet no less magical. The artwork is great, the game physics are very authentic and the music is beautiful! The SoundFX are well done, blending in some new and some original, though I'd swear they remastered some of those too as they sound much better than they did on the SNES. Some of the tracks(looking at you Matango) are very different from the OG soundtrack, and while don't have the original feel, are no less high quality.

Overall, I am simply delighted with this wonderful re-envisioning of Secret Of Mana, which on the SNES is my favorite game of all time, bar none! If you loved the original, this new take on things will be worth the price of admission.


----------



## Frick (Jul 2, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> starting Stellaris



Do this. I've yet to play the Apocalypse DLC/patch so I don't know how it is now.


----------



## enxo218 (Jul 2, 2018)

On borderlands the presequel lvl 56 with nisha trying to reach lvl cap focusing on fan the hammer and rifle woman trees only...also trying to get luck cannon to drop


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 2, 2018)

the opening movie is gorgeous the following is just as so, too


the chara design and story setup is nice 

graphically speaking it's still beautiful (even for a basic console port) somehow it get a "Fable" vibe 



interface is simple and concise, setting can be maxed at 1620p (and 60fps cap instead of 30, huge bonus  )


just a few hours in the game, many more reading the related manga (i did find that game due to the manga, altho i did play some "Tales Of" games on PSP mostly ) 
i easily see myself playing it more and finishing it (wich is not quite often the case with some of my latest acquisitions, specially in games that have a definite end )


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 2, 2018)

Finished *Prey*, a year after I started it and had quit back then after 2 hours.  I really enjoyed it and loved the unforeseen (but suspected) plot turn at the end.  It also did a great job of allowing stealth for 59 hours, then forcing fast aggressive action to finish last couple hours.

Yesterday I started *The Awesome Adventires of Captain Spirit* (free), and the *Mooncrash* DLC for Prey, which is quite innovative, allowing and encouraging multiple play throughs.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 2, 2018)

GreiverBlade said:


> somehow it get a "Fable" vibe


That's what I was just thinking looking at the pics you posted.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 3, 2018)

Frick said:


> Do this. I've yet to play the Apocalypse DLC/patch so I don't know how it is now.


Been playing lots and lots of Hitman.  Silent Assassin, Suit-Only on several of the maps was brutal.

I'll prioritize Stellaris next...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 3, 2018)

I finished *The Awesome Adventures of Captain Spirit* (It's FREE, why haven't you played it yet?! ).  We will see Chris, the 9 year old protagonist again in Life is Strange 2.  The writers and developers are still not afraid to shy away from serious subject matter.  Chris is an emotionally and physically abused, very lonely child, being raised by a father who has utterly lost his way since the death of his wife, Chris' mother. 

In the face of this ridiculous set of circumstances, Chris has developed a vivid and remarkable imagination.  In this world he is a superhero, loved and strong, courageous and a defender of the downtrodden.  We see glimpses of his deep emptiness though, when things remind him of his dead mother, whether listening to her music, seeing her pictures, or when he is constantly disappointed by his father who doesn't have any ambition except to drink.  It is impossible not to empathize deeply with Chris.


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 3, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> I finished *The Awesome Adventures of Captain Spirit* (It's FREE, why haven't you played it yet?! ).  We will see Chris, the 9 year old protagonist again in Life is Strange 2.  The writers and developers are still not afraid to shy away from serious subject matter.  Chris is an emotionally and physically abused, very lonely child, being raised by a father who has utterly lost his way since the death of his wife, Chris' mother.
> 
> In the face of this ridiculous set of circumstances, Chris has developed a vivid and remarkable imagination.  In this world he is a superhero, loved and strong, courageous and a defender of the downtrodden.  We see glimpses of his deep emptiness though, when things remind him of his dead mother, whether listening to her music, seeing her pictures, or when he is constantly disappointed by his father who doesn't have any ambition except to drink.  It is impossible not to empathize deeply with Chris.


I streamed that few days ago. Even that it's free, it still felt too short, took under 2 hours to complete.


Now I'm playing once again different games from my Steam library, Dreamfall: The Longest Journey now. I've played this a few times, but I'll play again, since I have also Dreamfall Chapters on Steam, and I'd like to play this before starting that. Also I bought few Neptunia games from Steam summer sale, they're also going on right now.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 3, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> Even that it's free, it still felt too short, took under 2 hours to complete.


Well, the reason is it is just to introduce us to Chris, who we will see in Life is Strange 2, and to help get people interested for the release this Autumn. I look on it as taking the role that demos used to do.


----------



## DonaldS (Jul 3, 2018)

Playing Metal Gear Solid V for the 4th time. I am so obsessed with Kojima and his Gaming directions. I just can't get enough. He was genius in stealth games. No doubt splinter cell was also good. But Kojima was the best.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 4, 2018)

a little bit further in ToB

firework... once you get the "Soul Break" mode


prison break and freak ... 

*Mazhigigika Mirdin Do Din Nolurun Dou? *seriously? well for sure i get why she call herself "in short" Magilou


you got it .... she's the comic relief character of the roster ... 


it had to be a dragon ... 



so, basically the MC is driven by revenge, hellbent on using any mean possible to get her brother murderer killed, i kinda like that kind of setup ... not the usual "hero MC who need to get rid of the bad guys to save the world" bs.

and after seeing people review with more than 50hrs in it telling "didn't even finish the main storyline" i have good hope for that one 
why didn't i get that one sooner ... (after all it's a 2016 game well 2017 for PC master race version aka: 60fps baby! ...  )


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 6, 2018)

I just ordered these, physical copy as always


----------



## MetroDetroitGaming (Jul 6, 2018)

Stardew Valley, have had it forever, started playing last weekend, absolutely amazing RPG. Totally addicted now, lol.


----------



## Vario (Jul 8, 2018)

Deep Rock Galactic.  A friend of mine got it and told me to try.  It is a great game. Really recommend it. Very fun COOP and the people I have encountered so far are very friendly in the community.  The gameplay kind of reminds me of the destructible levels of the first Red Faction, a bit like minecraft in searching for materials, NS2 in terms of the alien enemies, the graphics are similar to Subnautica, and the swarms remind me of AVP2 as well.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 8, 2018)

Played Stellaris.  One game on a "tiny" 200 system map took more than 20 hours.  I can't see me playing it any more.  It's an okay game but I think I prefer Sins of a Solar Empire still.

Got mastery on all Normal difficulty maps in Hitman.  Tried to do suit only, silent assassin on Professional difficulty and during one of the DRM checks, it dumped me back at the main menu so I gave up.

I'll probably play Bomber Crew (a FTL-like game in a WWII era bomber) next.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 8, 2018)

Stupid time wasting game...  but it runs perfect under linux...  world of warships.  I should be ashamed,  but it's fun..  and runs under linux.  More game developers should take notice,
make your dam games work under linux,  and you'll add a huge new market....


----------



## Cvrk (Jul 8, 2018)

*Injustice 2 lags freezes frame drops bad fps performance issues bug fix (kinda)*

Yeah, I'm using the first line for CEO purposes maybe google will pick it u and help other people, cuz so many including myself has had major issues with this!



Spoiler: These images summon up the Injustice 2 experience



The images bellow summon up the Injustice 2 experience




























Loneliness, confusion and just many "what is going on" moments!

This is by far the word optimized game I have ever played!!! his is not worth the time or money, not even if one day it will be for free. A horrible experience!

It all has to do with hair.

People with expensive good hardware have complained about this, there are moments when the game just drops frames or has freezes like nothing ever seen.
It happens in menus, it happens when you fight, it just depends. I have boiled down to 2 things:
** HAIR! *Just like at first in Witcher 3 with hair works turned on so many people had huge performance issues with that. With hair works off, everything is fine.
In Justice 2 there is no way to turn off anything. Depending on how much hair the character has in cutscreens and most importantly in fights you will have huge issues.

The worst of the worst is Gorilla Grodd because hes entire body is covered in it and Atrocitus, because of hist cat which also has kinda a lot of hair.  But mostly Grodd
Black Canary my favorite character also has very flowy hair etc...

** The time you play the game. *
I have turned off eveyrtihng to lw including to resolution to 480p. The same thing!!!!!! No difference the freezes are exactly the same.
However i noticed that even at very high 1080 the way i play the game with everything turned on, if you play for more than 1 hour it gets like super good.

It's like the game has a chance to load something....I don't know.
FACT: enter the game chose Gorilla Grodd and watch everything freeze. Keep playing for 1 hour, chose a match with Gorilla again, it will be bad but much more improved.
After a bout an 1 the cutscenes are like 90% no lag, and the fights are working and everything responds in real time.

However you need to play for a long time so the game can warm up or something, during the time when you will have massive lag. Between when you first load the game and after that 1 hour if you look at what MSI Afterburned tells you there is no performance changes.

It's insane for me to see the GPU at 0% and the video is lagging. I moved the graphics card to OC mode, same thing no changes.
------------------
Considering this is a competitive online game the performance issues are huge!

________________________

The story is not as good as in the first one.
They have used real actors, with the faces, and the bodies look kinda normal. The woman have normal size boobs and everything is not so 100% sexual turned up as in every single other fighting game

They kinda toked it serious with the way the women look in this game and I guess that is a good thing. However as much as the faces are so super realistic looking. I still like the animated drawn ones, I think the old Wonder Woman and all the other female characters had prettier face sin Injustice1

The fighting is the same, and the ultimate are more boring. Woman woman and most characters dont have the same spectacular ultimate moves.
____________
In online mode you can farm, farm and farm some more. You can fight to unlock all the cosmetics and the armors. Only by repetitively farming you can get the best gear.

I don't ever recall having performance issues with Injustice 1. However this game is an absolute mess, so be careful before you spend so much money on thus GOOGLE IT! They talk about it on Steam, on Reddit, like everywhere.
If you have a normal computer, that can run most games at high or medium, think twice before buying Injustice 2.

Again the performance for me doe snot make any sense, because even at the lowest including the resolution the game still freezes if I play Gorilla and the other dude.
I will not blame it on AMD (as I usually do). Because most people that complain on the net use GTX high end cards


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 8, 2018)

Well, I think I'm done wiith Division after 140 hrs. Had great fun with it but I think I've seen enough and there's not much else to see for me there. Will have more time for battlefront 2 now, I'm like half way through the campain, played some arcade and online, I'm liking it - especially the diversity of characters you can play and develop. Graphically it looks really good and runs super smooth.



Spoiler: pics


----------



## Devon68 (Jul 8, 2018)

I was feeling a bit nostalgic so I installed FEAR (I'm about 40% done). Other than that I'm playing  Left 4 dead 2 since forever, 7 days to die, and started playing house flipper.


----------



## Vario (Jul 8, 2018)

Devon68 said:


> I was feeling a bit nostalgic so I installed FEAR (I'm about 40% done). Other than that I'm playing  Left 4 dead 2 since forever, 7 days to die, and started playing house flipper.


Good choice, you should get the two expansions as well if you don't already have them.  F.E.A.R. Extraction Point, F.E.A.R. Perseus Mandate,


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 8, 2018)

Devon68 said:


> I was feeling a bit nostalgic so I installed FEAR (I'm about 40% done). Other than that I'm playing  Left 4 dead 2 since forever, 7 days to die, and started playing house flipper.





Vario said:


> Good choice, you should get the two expansions as well if you don't already have them.  F.E.A.R. Extraction Point, F.E.A.R. Perseus Mandate,


GOG has the complete package as well as FEAR2 complete pack for very reasonable prices. Played through them some time ago. Worthy adventures, though they didn't have the "scary" effect talked about. But then again I don't scare easy.


----------



## Vario (Jul 8, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> GOG has the complete package as well as FEAR2 complete pack for very reasonable prices. Played through them some time ago. Worthy adventures, though they didn't have the "scary" effect talked about. But then again I don't scare easy.


I have beaten F.E.A.R. maybe 3-4x over the last decade but I always enjoy playing through it.  The expansions are very good.  I didn't find any of it scary either but the gameplay is very satisfying and the pacing really pulls the player forward.  The AI is pretty decent too.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 9, 2018)

Enjoying some GalCiv 3 but wishing that the saves were setup to sync over steam. When I'm on my laptop though, this is usually what I fire up. I really still have to say, after Crusade and Intrigue, I really feel that GC3 has hit its stride. Now if they'd fix the combat viewer and appease my unending request for tactical combat (a la SotS). Really though, the overall experience makes that a pretty small issue for me. Honestly the best thing is for all the stuff this game has going on, which continually increases, to me it all feels and flows very nicely. All the aspects of my empire have the right level of involvement, and being able to take a turn, save, and come back at any time and be able to pick up where I left off fairly quickly is a huge plus as my gaming time is very fragmented these days. Well done Stardock, well done. 

Well being an RTS and 4X fan, I decided to fire up my copy of Distant Worlds Universe with the Extended Universe + DAS GUI mod set, and it's been pretty entertaining thus far. Honestly, the most fun I've had with this title maybe since I've owned it. I'm really hoping DW2 has a 3D engine thought, kinda like AIWar 2 is going. That would likely help elevate that game up with the big dogs in 4X-land (IMHO).

I keep getting my ass handed to me by pirates when I get sick of paying them off to not attack me. The last one I felt I had 2-3 decent enough fleets to hold them back...and they even started it, taking one of my planets for their own. Not only that but I was paying like $800/mo in fees compared to others that were $1xx. While I got the first hit and won the initial battle, the war that ensued was pretty ugly. I took heavy losses, and am down across the board...and it is all leading straight to my home planet. I have more static defenses, but I'd sent my defense fleet to assist the next closest planet in the hopes of holding the pirates off there. That's about as-far-as I'd gotten.

Also been playing Titanfall 2 which I won a key for, quite an entertaining FPS and the first new FPS I've played in years. Gunplay and parkour feel clean and appropriate, the linear campaign so far is entertaining and engaging, haven't done any MP and might never do so. But my son and I have been really enjoying this one in short bouts of the campaign, seeing who does the parkour parts better, who's wasting less ammo in a mission, etc. Lots of fun!

Another FPS I grabbed on Steam's Summer Sale was *Angels Fall First*, it's got space, air, land battles. Vehicles and infantry. Think BF2142 w space battles too. At the moment it is in EA, the devs are pretty active on the forums, patches seem fairly steady but spaced out, the game is pretty cool. Limited to 32-layer rounds at the moment, but you can fill it with AI that I was told was actually quite good...I have only done a quick test, long enough to kill a couple and die. It is going to require some time to learn all the mechanics, maps, modes, etc. but it looks quite fun and promising. The MP-side isn't as busy...but the devs haven't made a big push to advertise yet. I've been watching for a while, and am looking forward to messing around with this. Seems like it might be fun to play for those waiting on Star Citizen as well, which just had the 3.2 release, I haven't tested it yet. I feel this is one worth keeping an eye on and I look forward to getting some more time in it!

Here's some gameplay footage (not mine):


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 9, 2018)

Keep finding more stuff in Hitman to do (the bonus missions).  I still think I prefer the linear story telling of the previous games rather than going to the same locations over and over again.  That said, I already pumped over 90 hours into the game so it can't be all bad.  Every map is basically a large puzzle, some with hundreds of moving pieces.  The game is as much about observation as execution.


I've really enjoyed Bomber Crew so far.  Calling it FTL-like is kind of inappropriate.  Sure, the aircraft management is similar but it has hectic-ness that FTL can't touch.  I'm talking about flying over enemy territory with a dozen enemy fighters hitting you while getting shot by flak from below.  You have to mark targets, fly over the bomb target in that mess, drop your bombs at the right time, keep your gunners that don't have ammo refillers reloading, and extinguish engine fires that inevitable start from the fire fight.  Challenging and fun.


----------



## Cvrk (Jul 9, 2018)

This is great!

Seeing posts from @FordGT90Concept @rtwjunkie @Kursah and so many more people reminds me how much we love gaming!

I personally wont touch anything that FordGT plays. There is a theory behind this.

Know those people that were very poor and now their famous and only dress and drive very expensive cloths and cars? Yeah that's the theory.
Even if you are rich you should drive a eco friendly car and don't wear crocodile boots. Even if you have a gaming computer you should play games like Bomber Crew, instead of always targeting the triple AAA EA games titles, just because your rig can handle it at ultra settings.

Unfortunately for me, I am those snobs that just go a gaming computer. And I am not the only one. If it doe snot shine you don't play it.  And I know I spend all that money on Battlefront 2 because the way it looks.

I love to see people that enjoy games for the joy of playing.

And here I am again, can't barely w8 for Black Ops 4.....


----------



## jormungand (Jul 9, 2018)

Cvrk said:


> This is great!
> 
> Seeing posts from @FordGT90Concept @rtwjunkie @Kursah and so many more people reminds me how much we love gaming!
> 
> ...


I can understand the itch for battlefront 2 but.... black ops 4


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 9, 2018)

jormungand said:


> I can understand the itch for battlefront 2 but.... black ops 4


”love of gaming.”


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 9, 2018)

Cvrk said:


> Seeing posts from @FordGT90Concept @rtwjunkie @Kursah and so many more people reminds me how much we love gaming!
> 
> I personally wont touch anything that FordGT plays. There is a theory behind this.







I've beat the Mass Effect Trilogy repeatedly and I know you did too.  I really don't get the meaning of this message.

About the only games I won't play is MMO, sports, and horror.  I really don't care what budget the game was made on as long as it is good.


Finished Bomber Crew.  Only one achievement I didn't get and that's destroying another 80 targets.  There's an update coming tomorrow and a DLC down the road.  Figured I'd knock that one out when the DLC drops.


I might do Doki Doki Literature Club next.  Everyone calls it a psychological horror (yeah, that last word makes me hesitate) but no one ever explains it to me so my curiousity needs sating.  It's free to play so nothing to lose (other than my sanity but, ha, what sanity?).


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 9, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I really don't care what budget the game was made on as long as it is good.


Agreed.


----------



## Vario (Jul 10, 2018)

I am really having a blast with this game I just cannot stop playing it, and I went for a few months basically hating every game I played.  I don't know what it is because the game on its face can be a repetitive concept but the constant variation in the randomly generated caverns and the amount of alien shooting action just hits the pleasure center of my brain.  It is also one of those games where there is always a lot of unintentional comedy.  Also the game is COOP but I have yet to have anyone rage on the mic, and a lot of the players are older, no squeakers.
https://store.steampowered.com/app/548430/Deep_Rock_Galactic/


----------



## Apocalypsee (Jul 10, 2018)

I bought GTA V and Ghost Recon Wildlands on recent Steam summer sales but guess what I'm playing? 

Its Fallout New Vegas I played eons ago. It's my third playthough that I played since a couple of months ago. I try something different on this third playthough; play it without using fast travel. I find it much more fun this way exploring everywhere. Honestly I have more fun playing NV than the newer 4


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 10, 2018)

GreiverBlade said:


> a little bit further in ToB
> 
> firework... once you get the "Soul Break" mode
> View attachment 103475
> ...



Magilou is a great character, i hope you've played Zestiria though, Berseria is a prequel to Zestiria and if you played Zestiria, lot of key elements in the story gets explained in Berseria.
In terms of story though TOB definitely a lot better than TOZ for me.


cucker tarlson said:


> I just ordered these, physical copy as always


I bought a used copy of Nier Automata steelbook edition for PS4 last month..used store was selling it for £35 so i had to snipe it while it was "cheap", they are going for £70+ on ebay in the UK...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 10, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I might do Doki Doki Literature Club next.  Everyone calls it a psychological horror (yeah, that last word makes me hesitate) but no one ever explains it to me so my curiousity needs sating.  It's free to play so nothing to lose (other than my sanity but, ha, what sanity?).


8|  The genre fits.


----------



## Cvrk (Jul 11, 2018)

The lag fights have been cut out. But i still have the original, so let me know if you still wanna see how bad it freezes with some characters.

Aside that, if your computer can cut it (not even about the performance - more about the luck) this is one very good looking game! This is right there...just right there. Cuz no blood, so i guess I kinda would let my kids to play it, and for the very first time the women are not sexual exaggerated, which is also a major plus! 

Add me a mod with some more characters like Dragon Ballz and more from the  marvel universe, and with this graphics and very smooth  animation fighting style you got an amazing game.  But seriously you need to be lucky so your rig can handle it 









And if you wanna  sexual exaggerated women take a look at Killer Instinct (also my video)









**No but seriously, gaming is crazy! My friend was short on money and sold his GTX 1060, got a new version of 1030 from Asus. Neir Automata runs better on this than it used to on the 1060. From drivers, to windows updates to God knows what....there you have it!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 11, 2018)

Interesting but about the 1030 playing that better than 1060.  I can only assume they optimized it for lower level hardware?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 11, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> I can only assume they optimized it for lower level hardware?


Or it was a borked 1060..


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 11, 2018)

I popped open and updated my Warframe last night, and got immediately lost. It's only been 3 years or so since I played, but can't seem to figure out how to do anything lol. They need a "refresher" tutorial for those of us too old to remember anything that long


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jul 12, 2018)

Playing Warframe (again) as of late to catch up with the current news & trend. Im super hyped for a few things; new warframes especially Garuda & a new Primed weapon; Gram Prime. As a fan of great swords or 2-handed swords, I'm stoked in getting one for my collection. Still trying to catch Limbo Prime with what few radiant relics I have specifically for him... got the blueprint, 3 more parts to go.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 12, 2018)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> Playing Warframe (again) as of late to catch up with the current news & trend. Im super hyped for a few things; new warframes especially Garuda & a new Primed weapon; Gram Prime. As a fan of great swords or 2-handed swords, I'm stoked in getting one for my collection. Still trying to catch Limbo Prime with what few radiant relics I have specifically for him... got the blueprint, 3 more parts to go.


I got systems built, as yet to get the other three parts. I am still missing the Khora part that drops from wave 8, and I've been farming it since release. RNGesus hates me.


Ahhzz said:


> I popped open and updated my Warframe last night, and got immediately lost. It's only been 3 years or so since I played, but can't seem to figure out how to do anything lol. They need a "refresher" tutorial for those of us too old to remember anything that long


Next time you see me on Steam drop me a PM. You can drag me kicking and screaming through all the BS you need to catch up on. Note: don't waste your time on the plains, they are pretty and exciting but fundamentally pointless. Get the Gara frame and three weapons -  furax, stubber and the other crap gun I don't remember the name of that drop from there and then leave and never return unless you _really_ want the Hunter mod set. Augur set is worth getting for Inaros+Hirudo combo as well. If you're desperate, build the 223 AMP as its the only one you'll ever need. It's worth doing the Plague Star event as and when it drops for the infested Zaws since the sword hilt is really _really _good - like Lesion good.

I pretty much exclusively play Warframe these days alongside WoW every once in a while, even though I can't stand the RNG anymore. It's gotten a lot worse and I frequently find myself falling asleep at the keyboard these days (getting older sucks). It's the only game I seem to get enjoyment out of though.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jul 12, 2018)

@RCoon weird... I got Khora after completing 30 waves in Sanctuary Onslaught (Normal), maybe you should try 30 waves, if your party can handle it. Also, watch out for bad room host coz you may have a chance of getting DCed as DE may have not rectify this problem after launch day.

@RCoon & @Ahhzz may wanna add you guys too coz I might wanna play with y'all


----------



## RCoon (Jul 12, 2018)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> @RCoon weird... I got Khora after completing 30 waves in Sanctuary Onslaught (Normal), maybe you should try 30 waves, if your party can handle it. Also, watch out for bad room host coz you may have a chance of getting DCed as DE may have not rectify this problem after launch day.
> 
> @RCoon & @Ahhzz may wanna add you guys too coz I might wanna play with y'all


Not sure I have the will to do 30 solid waves of Sanctuary Onslaught  and my Steam ID is on my profile.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jul 12, 2018)

@RCoon according to the drop table for Sanctuary Onslaught (Normal), Zone/Wave 8 is Rot. C, drops Khora Systems. Rot. A drops Chassis while B drops the Neuroptics/Helmet.

*edit* sent ya the request, anyone wants to add me for Warframe; Steam ID is Tsuki91.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 12, 2018)

Cvrk said:


> The lag fights have been cut out. But i still have the original, so let me know if you still wanna see how bad it freezes with some characters.
> 
> Aside that, if your computer can cut it (not even about the performance - more about the luck) this is one very good looking game! This is right there...just right there. Cuz no blood, so i guess I kinda would let my kids to play it, and for the very first time the women are not sexual exaggerated, which is also a major plus!
> 
> Add me a mod with some more characters like Dragon Ballz and more from the  marvel universe, and with this graphics and very smooth  animation fighting style you got an amazing game.  But seriously you need to be lucky so your rig can handle it



I was quite a avid injustice 2 player when it came out on PS4, i mainly used Blue beetle for online matches and even got a simple combo list that was made by few pro injustice 2 players.
Here is one that I did save from a few of my online matches, most hits i've landed in one go at best is 9-12.









Not sure if i've shared it here before but i also did learn a few combo moves back on Mortal kombat X with reptile:


----------



## RCoon (Jul 12, 2018)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> @RCoon according to the drop table for Sanctuary Onslaught (Normal), Zone/Wave 8 is Rot. C, drops Khora Systems. Rot. A drops Chassis while B drops the Neuroptics/Helmet.
> 
> *edit* sent ya the request, anyone wants to add me for Warframe; Steam ID is Tsuki91.


I'm missing systems


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jul 12, 2018)

keep trying till it drops. Never give up man :3


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 12, 2018)

Noice. Just arrived. Installing automata first.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 12, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> Noice. Just arrived. Installing automata first.
> 
> View attachment 103821


I’ve been playing some Frostpunk. Fairly challenging....probably because I’ve not had a lot of chance to devote large amounts of time to it yet.


----------



## Cvrk (Jul 12, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> I’ve been playing some Frostpunk. Fairly challenging....probably because I’ve not had a lot of chance to devote large amounts of time to it yet.


it is the hardest rts i have ever played.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jul 12, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> Noice. Just arrived. Installing automata first.
> 
> View attachment 103821


If you have problems with Nier , search for the F.A.R mod that fix the rendering of the resolutions . Can unlock fps too over 60 fps but is not a thing you need if you already get 60 fps.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 12, 2018)

Do I need far mod if I play borderless window ?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 12, 2018)

Played some Sins of a Solar Empire: Rebellion to see how it compares to Stellaris (needed my memory jogged).  I have to say Sins seems dumbed down by comparison, especially with how planet development has no overarching cost like Stallaris does with food and power credits.  For better or worse, Sins is focused on galactic expansion and combat over micromanagement of the empire.  Sins can also quickly devolve into a stalemate because of the capital ship and unit caps.

Then I played some Craft the World.  Still don't like how slow paced it is but it's better than it was the last time I played it.  Still really don't like how the tech tree is built around crafting stuff (often means spamming something just to meet the requirement to progress).  Still an okay game all around.

Dig or Die left early access a few days ago so been playing that a lot.  I think I'm close to beating it.  Another okay game but I really don't care for the nightly onslaught.  I mean, I wouldn't mind it if they dropped useful stuff but late game, they don't.  Most drops late game are kind of worthless.  Needs balancing or a broadened tech tree to use some of this stuff.


----------



## Frick (Jul 12, 2018)

RCoon said:


> I pretty much exclusively play Warframe these days alongside WoW every once in a while, even though I can't stand the RNG anymore. It's gotten a lot worse and I frequently find myself falling asleep at the keyboard these days (getting older sucks). It's the only game I seem to get enjoyment out of though.



The RNG in WoW you mean? How so? Thinking about getting back to the game...


----------



## Kursah (Jul 12, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Played some Sins of a Solar Empire: Rebellion to see how it compares to Stellaris (needed my memory jogged).  I have to say Sins seems dumbed down by comparison, especially with how planet development has no overarching cost like Stallaris does with food and power credits.  For better or worse, Sins is focused on galactic expansion and combat over micromanagement of the empire.  Sins can also quickly devolve into a stalemate because of the capital ship and unit caps.



Sins and Stellaris are so different it's hard to truly compare them IMHO, but you did a good job with sharing your perspective on it, I appreciate that! I mean ya they're both 4X, but Sins is more focused on RTS combat and is really more 4X-lite than anything...Ironclad would probably even admit their focus is on the eXterminate aspect. 

Where Sins clearly is targeted and succeeds is combat...yes it's empire development/management-lite, very much so, and I wish it had more complexity to it (even something like what Dawn of Andromeda offered would be perfect here). Even with the E4X mod, which does help with research and some further management development, it can't make up for the intentional design implementations that Ironclad put in. Great game overall for RTS fans to ease into the 4X genre IMHO or just flat out fun for sci-fi space combat with some light empire development. 

Stellaris is more Grand Strategy much like their other big titles, and not quite direct 4X territory..but close enough. Focusing more on the empire development... just a shame the game slogs on and gets boring, and then the combat...well I have nothing good to day about it here. I'd prefer GalCiv3's instanced hands-off combat to what Stellaris offers...it just doesn't do it for me. But for most folks that enjoy this title, it fits the bill. Don't get me wrong, Stellaris has a lot to offer...and I initially enjoyed post-2.0...but I've yet to get through a game before I get bored and go back to GC3, Polaris Sector, etc. games that I personally enjoy more.  

Where both games succeed and shine is mod support, both have some amazing mods. I love the E4X + Star Wars Interregnum for Sins Rebellion...good fun if you like SW. There's plenty of others in different themes as well. There's some solid Stellaris mods, but I really haven't kept up on it since I put the game down shortly after 2.0 dropped. 

I've been playing Distant Worlds Universe, and I gotta say between that and GalCiv3 lately my 4X fix has been really good overall. I mean combat isn't great in either of them, but I prefer it them overall to Stellaris. GalCiv3, being turn-based isn't in my preferred genre, but I'll be damned if the game is good enough that I truly enjoy it...and honestly TBS has worked well because I rarely have more than an hour of uninterrupted gaming time...and really it's probably closer to 15-minute intervals between work and kids lol! That could be the cause of be enjoying GC3 so much. But I really do enjoy it and almost every turn feels important, which I applaud Stardock on accomplishing. I feel GalCiv3 has really hit its stride, worth picking up GC3 Gold (includes Crusade) and Intrigue DLC if folks are interested in 4X that is like Civ in space IMHO. I'm not CIV player really...but GC3 is near the top of my most played in 2018 list.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 13, 2018)

Frick said:


> The RNG in WoW you mean? How so? Thinking about getting back to the game...


Oh WoW RNG is fine, you practically get tossed items on a whim these days. Warframe RNG is horrifying, and it's getting a lot worse. Average warframe aquisition time went from 281 minutes to 651 minutes.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jul 13, 2018)

there is a good list of drop rate percentage on Warframe Wikia, ever since China asked DE specifically to disclose the drop chance of EVERY item in the game; from Warframe parts to relics. As a way to ensure players know what to expect... at least from what I know... it's still better than *cough* EA *cough* implementing the controversial lootbox system...


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 13, 2018)

RCoon said:


> Oh WoW RNG is fine, you practically get tossed items on a whim these days. Warframe RNG is horrifying, and it's getting a lot worse. Average warframe aquisition time went from 281 minutes to 651 minutes.


ewwww....less inclined to start back up now....


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 13, 2018)

I'm just enjoying the basic early story of Warframe, probably will quit it soon, its a fun game, but I just don't have time for that kind of game anymore. This is why WoW switched to its current model, just demographics grow older, less time for people, etc


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 13, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> Do I need far mod if I play borderless window ?


Not that im aware of when i did use the FAR mod, i stopped using it after having 0 issues with the latest AMD drivers (during Nier automata release periods)


----------



## Apocalypsee (Jul 13, 2018)

Got to play a little bit of Ghost Recon Wildlands. Just testing them. I thought this game is strictly online only but there is singleplayer too. I bought this after some discussion with my office mates on what games to play coop with. Trying a bit of SP campaign. Pretty good so far. Thing is I got some huge pause (stutter) once in a while. Monitoring CPU usage sees it reach 100%. Looks like its one more reason to buy new CPU...after Witcher 3 and GTAV.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 13, 2018)

Finished Dig or Die.  Game has more content than I thought it did.  Escaping from the planet is particularly difficult because you can't fight back for a while.  If you like Terraria-esque games, might as well have a go at it.

Thinking I'll play Red Faction: Guerilla Re-Mars-tered next.  A few months back, I started replaying Red Faction: Guerilla but lost motivation to keep going.  Hopefully I'll make it all the way through the remaster.  I'm not entirely sure what they even changed.  The game has aged pretty well.

Edit: Pretty much the only thing I see changed is adding support for Steam Controller and everything that entails (can define axis individually).

I'm quickly running out of steam to replay it...


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 13, 2018)

Playing battlefront 2,I don't think I've had as much fun playing online as I'm having in these 4 vs 4 hero games since my Quake III Arena days. I've noticed for the past 2-3 days it's been hard to find 7 people for a game.Weird cause even last week there were plenty.


----------



## Cvrk (Jul 14, 2018)

*Nine Parchments*, has received very fair reviews on Steam.

It is a hack & slash action top down rpg were you can play up to 3 players on local offline co-op, multiplayer online co-op and even split screen. Thus is it the most complete package you can find. All sorts of connections and most importantly Story Campagin Co-op which is amazing!

What isn't so amazing, the story, or lack off. They could have really done something more. You can unlock up to 8 characters. Get almost if not mistaken 25 staffs and a few skills some active and passive abilities.

The higher the level difficulty the better and more rare the loot. Effort is rewarded. In simple player i find it boring, and easy to beat at higher difficulty, in multiplayer is much more crazy, because of people moving and enemies targeting system. So much is happening on the screen it's east to get hit.

It has much of Magicka in it. You can even collide magic spells to form a combined even more powerful magic spell. There is 100% friendly fire and you will often hit your partner.

The graphics are amazing!! It really looks very very good! It's all pleasant to the eye and just full of warm color and beautiful drawings. The game brings a spectacle and if not for the action and lack of story you can always play it to game mechanics and beauty.
Considering you can get it at a very high discount, I truly recommend Nine Parchments.

This is my video that also contains a boss fight. And yes the levels are much more harder than the boss fights itself. (commentary is 30% English, 30% Romanian, 40% screaming and laughing)


----------



## NTM2003 (Jul 15, 2018)

Does anyone here actually play the elder scrolls online? I play on xbox and PC. I know much people really ain't into MMOs


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 16, 2018)

Don't know what was causing problems in bf2 with finding people online for the past few days, but seems back to normal now with plenty of people to play. Gotta say some of the maps are fantastic for online 4 vs 4. this is my favourite one, even falling down into the water is spectacualr


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 16, 2018)

Got tired of Craft the World and Red Faction: Guerrilla Re-Mars-tered so I've been playing through the campaigns in Stronghold 3.  I only played it briefly previously and got annoyed/quit.  I've made it through 2 of 3 campaigns and it is an okay game.  Definitely a downgrade from Stronghold 2 though.  Once I finish the last campaign, I think I'll try FRONTIERS (open world crafting RPG early access game).


----------



## AltCapwn (Jul 16, 2018)

I just reinstalled Sims 3... I like to jump back in Sims from time to time, it's the cheesy part of me.


----------



## jormungand (Jul 16, 2018)

Assassins Creed Origins awesome graphics...tried to tweak some settings for steady 60fps at 1440p, awesomeness!!! lmao,
The Witcher 3 Hearts of Stone, need to hit more time on those 2 cuz
I just pre-ordered Monster Hunter World


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 17, 2018)

Finished Hyrule Warrior Definitive edition on Switch and got my platinum trophy on "New" gundam breaker..now attempting to finish Resident evil 4 for first time.
I made start back on the wii and only got as far as the first merchant in chapter 1..(playing on PC)now on start of chapter 2-1 lol.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 18, 2018)

I just got an idea while playing bf2, how awesome it would be to see a hero vs villain game based on witcher series. 4 vs 4 battles with Geralt,Ciri,Yen,Regis,Lambert,Zoltan vs Imlerith, Caranthir,Eredin,Detlaff.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 18, 2018)

I tried FRONTIERS and first impressions were good (like indie Morrowind) but as I played more of it, bugs and performance issues reached the point of being game breaking.  Turns out the game hasn't been updated since mid last year and the developer put up a Kickstarter update at the end of last year basically saying he redesigned everything (including making it look like Minecraft to much community rage) to reduce bugs and improve performance.  The update isn't out yet.  I don't know that it will ever be out either.  No more FRONTIERS for the foreseeable future.

I think I will try How To Survive next.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jul 19, 2018)

more Warframe & Black Desert Online with a little bit of Simcity - Cities of Tomorrow & Ghost Recon Wildlands.


----------



## stuartb04 (Jul 19, 2018)

Forgot i had the Witcher 3 installed!

Used to have stuttering a while back so just gave up on it. 
With my recent upgrades  it plays flawlessly on max settings. 

Happy days. 

Such a good game.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jul 19, 2018)

When i get the feel too i play Street Fighter 5 , need to have the right mind set for it.
I got back to play Hollow Knight and i regret i didn't picked it back more often XD .
Discovering so many stuff and the next Month we get another free Dlc .
Next will be Monster Hunter World XD .


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 19, 2018)

For some reason I installed my GOG copy of FEAR 2 and have been playing off and on for a couple days. 

I’m having fun, it is still a pretty decent game.  I am surprised at how well the gameplay as well as the graphics have held up over the years.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jul 19, 2018)

FEAR2 is quite a well-made game for it's time.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 19, 2018)

I've finished Crysis 3 and I've been playing total war rome 2 atm


----------



## Aaron_Henderson (Jul 19, 2018)

Just got Origin Access...finished Mirror's Edge Catalyst and enjoyed it, though not as much as the first one.  Now that I finished that, starting Crysis 3...and I regularly play Primal Carnage (not Extinction...that game is trash)...around 1000 hours in now...best $1.30 I have ever spent.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jul 19, 2018)

Crysis 3 was a decent game, but story wise, it's full of holes.


----------



## ShurikN (Jul 19, 2018)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> Crysis 3 was a decent game, but story wise, it's full of holes.


Story was never the selling point in any of the Crysis games


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 19, 2018)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> Crysis 3 was a decent game, but story wise, it's full of holes.


I couldn't care less about the story - It's a game and the sole selling point is the gameplay which is phenomenal and not to mention it's graphics are insane and my 1080 ti ftw3 can barely hold 4k ultra.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jul 19, 2018)

i know. Still the only game where it can pull down high end GPUs to it's knees.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 20, 2018)

ShurikN said:


> Story was never the selling point in any of the Crysis games


I disagree. Crysis and it's follow-up expansion, Crysis Warhead, had very good story-lines that pulled you in and kept the player involved. After that it did go down hill..


----------



## Komshija (Jul 20, 2018)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> Crysis 3 was a decent game, but story wise, it's full of holes.


I agree that their story wasn't great, but the game itself was excellent. Pitty that Crytek didn't release Crysis 4 and with more missions than Crysis 3.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jul 20, 2018)

It's a pity... sad to see Crysis to end in a rather sour note...


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 20, 2018)

Crysis 4 you say? Time to order 4 way titan v's to do 4k ultra at 60fps lol.


----------



## Keith_Cupp (Jul 20, 2018)

I'm playing Dragon Ball Z Sagas game with my small Brother.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 20, 2018)

I'm liking How To Survive a lot more than I thought I would.  I think I will play the third person version next because I totally see why people demanded it.


----------



## EzioAs (Jul 20, 2018)

Haven't been to this thread in a while. I've been playing some StarCraft II (multiplayer) and A Hat in Time. Really liking A Hat in Time so far. I've been following the game since it's development and since it's now in the Humble Monthly Bundle, I just couldn't resists anymore.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jul 21, 2018)

more Warframe for this week.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 21, 2018)

BF2 might be meh overall, but HVV is friggin amazing. Lightsaber duels in the dark look spectacular.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jul 22, 2018)

Crafting a crap ton of weapons as Affinity points fodder to reach Mastery Rank 21 in Warframe.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jul 22, 2018)

Getting psyched for the best shooter exp in FO4's... NUKA WORLD!


----------



## GoldenX (Jul 22, 2018)

Nier Automata is great, good example of how can an AA game beat AAA monsters in every aspect.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 22, 2018)

Finished How To Survive and How To Survive Third Person.  The former, I think, is much better because, especially at night, it's easy for enemies to attack from blind spots.  Aiming is also a problem in Third Person because they often aren't coming directly at you so you got to turn sharply to the left to aim at then; it's really, really awkward.   On top of that, it seems like attacks agro a much large area than they did in the original.  Personally, I think they should split the difference: top down for the default view and allow third person view for scouting/shooting at something far away.


I just bought Middle Earth: Shadow of War but it's going to take a while days to download (96 GB!?! my poor hard drive ).  I think I will try Teleglitch: Die More Edition in the mean time.


----------



## EzioAs (Jul 23, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I just bought Middle Earth: Shadow of War but it's going to take a while days to download (96 GB!?! my poor hard drive ).  I think I will try Teleglitch: Die More Edition in the mean time.



Didn't realize that game was so big. Must be because like the first game, they have lots of prerendered cutscenes (and possibly even more this time).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 23, 2018)

So much for Teleglitch.  It makes it past the Paradox ASCII art logo and then closes.  I'm baffled by this one because none of the usual fixes work and it technically isn't even crashing.

Not sure what I'm going to play now...


----------



## GoldenX (Jul 23, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> So much for Teleglitch.  It makes it past the Paradox ASCII art logo and then closes.  I'm baffled by this one because none of the usual fixes work and it technically isn't even crashing.
> 
> Not sure what I'm going to play now...



Worms Armageddon online.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 23, 2018)

Figured out the problem with Teleglitch: Steam Overlay.  Trying to investigate...

Edit: Nope, only scratched the surface.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 23, 2018)

I’ve been playing a good deal of Outcast: Second Contact.  I’ll put up some screenshots tomorrow evening.

It’s a great remaster, and yet still seems to feel like the janky 1999 game it is at its core.  Don’t worry, there is a lot to love here, including just how involved the story and quests were back then. Still fun!


----------



## GoldenX (Jul 23, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> I’ve been playing a good deal of Outcast: Second Contact.  I’ll put up some screenshots tomorrow evening.
> 
> It’s a great remaster, and yet still seems to feel like the janky 1999 game it is at its core.  Don’t worry, there is a lot to love here, including just how involved the story and quests were back then. Still fun!



Is that Duke Nukem's cousin?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 23, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> Is that Duke Nukem's cousin?


I don’t think so. He’s fairly serious with a little sarcasm.  It’s really intended to be a serious game, as opposed to the slapstick and wise cracks of Duke.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 23, 2018)

Updated and broke out my Grim Dawn, gotta try to remember what the hell I was doing


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## AlwaysHope (Jul 24, 2018)

Who uses Nexux mods on here?
Been a while since I visited that site, now they have silly captcha ID check on top of your usual login details.
It's borked, not working properly!
No login possible. 

Update: nexusmods reports this is a work in progress... able to login today...


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 24, 2018)

AlwaysHope said:


> Who uses Nexux mods on here?
> Been a while since I visited that site, now they have silly captcha ID check on top of your usual login details.
> It's borked, not working properly!
> No login possible.
> ...


haven't used them in a bit, haven't playing anything requiring mods heheh. I thought most places were doing away with Captchas. Wonder what the fuss was...


----------



## Cvrk (Jul 24, 2018)

Keith_Cupp said:


> I'm playing Dragon Ball Z Sagas game with my small Brother.


Funny you should mention it









I played it with my work colleague. What really really impressed me was the fluidity! Exceptional. Nothing like it. There is an immense amount of  smoothness. 
You kinda feel it as Mortal Kombat X, however that game takes a lot fromt he computer. On a mediocre hardware you might have troubles holding 60 and the frames bounce around creating lag. 

With Dragon Ball Fighterz the beauty of the animation and every hit connects they it would be. It is a very very polish game. Truly polished! I just wish for more characters in the roster


----------



## Drone (Jul 24, 2018)

Playing Sonic Generations and it is awesome but Sonic Colors is my all-time favorite.


----------



## Canon (Jul 24, 2018)

Valheim. As mentioned over here.

Remarkable really, due to an extended AFK period I kind of missed the whole survival genre, I mean I was in Minecraft alpha but things have changed quite a bit.

Unity engine is fantastic, game plays well at this early stage and would be great fun with a handful of people, looks the part too. All this in a 150mb(?) download? Yes please. Oh and it's free right now.


----------



## ShurikN (Jul 25, 2018)

Warframe

Played the free Destiny 2 trial a month back and really enjoyed the experience, finished the entirety of the story available in those 2 days and even had time to have a bit of fun with farming and grinding. Since I saw all the praise and comparisons vs D2, plus all the hype on various media, forums etc, decided to give Warframe a go. Besides, it's free.

Finished first planet, ok, not bad. Nothing spectacular, but for a free game, not bad. Played mostly solo, from time to time in a group.
Finished second planet... okaaay. Still the same, but at least I got a new weapon, some new stuff to experiment with. Sure, I'll see how it goes.
Third planet. Nothing happened. Stuck on same weapons and frame, everything almost maxed out. No possibility for any type of upgrade (unless you're willing to spend premium currency). But hey I got a blueprint for something that will probably take me 200h to make... or spend $100. Story literally non-existent. Some bits and pieces here and there, but nothing to pull me in.
By the time I hit the 5th planet I realized that the game consists of 3 different repetitive missions, 4 different enemy types and 3-4 of the same recycled environments.
Not to mention a bunch of random factions, an insane amount of different crafting materials accompanied by tons of random cosmetics (that you have to grind hard for, or just pay up those $$$).
Probably for the first time in a game I thought to myself -Why is this game so oversaturated with so much info and "stuff" so early in the game-
Basically a lot of stuff to craft and make (the majority of which are useless), but same uninteresting missions to play in order to do so. 
Dont get me wrong, I love grinding games, played Diablo (all of them) and its clones (probably all of them) my entire life, I know what it's like to have repetitiveness and grinding... but this? This takes everything to the extreme.

It might (or might not) get better once you progress more through the game, but the enjoyment would have increase 100-fold for the game to keep me occupied and/or interested...

The devs should probably look at Path of Exile to see how a good "repetitive + loot" FREE game looks, feels, plays and handles microtransactions on top of it all.

After raking in ~30h (if Steam is to be believed) and playing for a bit over 2 weeks, decided to uninstall it and never look back.


----------



## Frizz (Jul 25, 2018)

PUBG and Ironsight! 

Waiting eagerly for Monster Hunter World to come out on PC... have already played it quite a bit on PS4 Pro, 20-40fps and super blurry asf graphics.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 25, 2018)

ShurikN said:


> Warframe
> 
> ........
> 
> The devs should probably look at Path of Exile to see how a good "repetitive + loot" FREE game looks, feels, plays and handles microtransactions on top of it all.



All day long.... I'm backed off a little, probably going back in PoE for the Incursion throwback event, but I was enjoying the hell out of this league. 

Running Grim Dawn, remembering a bit how to play, and working on managing my overstocked inventory now heheh


----------



## ShurikN (Jul 25, 2018)

Ahhzz said:


> All day long.... I'm backed off a little, probably going back in PoE for the Incursion throwback event, but I was enjoying the hell out of this league.


For me PoE and Dota 2 are the best examples of -free to play- models done right.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 25, 2018)

*Star Ruler 2 - Now Open Source*

Picked up playing Star Ruler 2 since it was recently announced by the devs to be released as open source. Pretty damn awesome of them to do IMHO. SR2 is a unique RTS/4X hybrid that tried different things, and had a unique take on economy and diplomacy. I'm curious to see what the open source world will do with this. I purchased the game on release because SR1 while rough, was unique and different. SR2 went a slightly more approachable direction but just never got any traction with fans which is a shame. The DLC helped to improve some of the weak spots, but still wasn't enough. The devs shut their doors and moved onto other things but kept in touch.

https://steamcommunity.com/app/282590/discussions/1/1710690176754840807/
https://github.com/BlindMindStudios/StarRuler2-Source

SR2 isn't a bad game, but it is different, and missed the boat on some opportunities to make the game more fun and engaging...that's where I hope the community will be able to pick up the pieces and take off with it. Also curious to see what else is developed out of the game's code, if it continues down an RTS, 4X or hybrid approach, and how the original devs stay involved as it sound like they plan to in a loose fashion for things that truly improve SR2.

Not sure if the game will be free on Steam, so far it isn't...and I still have 0 regrets paying for it. In fact I'd still buy it today, and have easily gotten my money's worth out of it over the years I've played it on and off... it just was one that couldn't quite hook me to keep coming back again and again and again.

That's what I have GalCiv3 for I guess. 

*Standard RTS Action*

Beyond that, plopped into some TA for a quick round against an AI in vanilla, same for Tiberian Sun (CNCnet.org version), and then started a game in Rusted Warfare. 

I do have to give RW credit, it does check most all of the right boxes...there's still a few things it needs. The dev is active in the community, and the community seems pretty good overall. RW has a lot of promise...and while I do wish there were a more modern TA with good graphics, I may just have to settle between this and the classics. Also looking at picking up Ashes of the Singularity again to finish the campaigns and challenges...ran into some odd driver issue (just updated my NV driver too...sigh) and will need to roll back... with DX12 mode I'm seeing GPU only being partially loaded... I'm already in fullscreen windowed mode which others say resolved it. We shall see.

TA is still a good go-to option, though I do wish it had a direct modern sequel. Sup Com just doesn't do it, the vision is different and that's a good thing because I love Sup Com 1 and 2 for what they are. For me TA and Tiberian Sun are among my top classic RTS games, both offered a great experience and unique take on their visions for RTS and paved the way for a lot of other games. Sure Starcraft and Warcraft among many others were there too...but TA and TibSun were the two I kept coming back to. And for a longer time, TibSun was my go-to. 

Ashes is still a solid effort, but it needs more to it IMHO, and a lot of folks agree. With all the ramping up lawsuit fun circling the Star Control games and devolopers, I'm hoping Stardock will still get it finished and released so they can focus on Ashes some more for 2018 and then get some more polish and content out for GC3 before calling it wraps and developing GC4. We shall see... even as-is, Ashes is a solid experience, the AI is good and challenging, the game is beautiful and is STILL entertaining to watch battles unfold (IMHO), but I can't help but feel with the game's age and DLC count, that we should really have and see a lot more as-far-as different races, more varieties of units and types, etc. That is kind of how it goes for these markets though... but the core of Ashes is quite good, stable, and fun as hell. I don't see any other new RTS games knocking it off it's top new RTS to play for me any day soon. And for me that's good because that means I've gotten my money's worth thus far, and am looking forward to its future.

*Void Destroyer 2*

Last but not least...been playing some Void Destroyer 2 still on my new game and new path. Having the most fun I've ever had with this title, and I have to give the dev props for continuing to work on this title, overall it has been quite a fun experience and one I would recommend to anyone that likes the thought of mixing sci-fi, space ship sim, RTS and semi-empire creation/management together. Void Destroyer 2 does this quite well. The graphics are unique, the dev has taken some different approaches to solutions, and overall it has created something that is entertaining. I do suggest folks watch his YT dev vids, which there's a lot of.

The feel of piloting ships is really good and a vast improvement over the release two years ago, there are some settings to the mouse controls I always make to get rid of the "laggy" feeling the game has. It is fine when you're in-game..but it is a little odd in the GUI. 

The overworld and strategic view mods are interesting, and are heavily inspired by Mount and Blade (a series I never really got into). It works really well here and he's smoothed out a lot of issues with it, overall it is usable but does take some time to learn how to properly use it. I'm slowly regaining my grips with this game. Really with any game I play I may have 5-10 minutes to play here, 20 there...mayyybe an hour on a weekend day. So while I bounce around a lot of games, I never usually have a lot of dedicated time to play. But I will say that VD2 is one of those games that is relatively easy to pop into, run a mission or two, have some entertaining combat where I'm running for my life with 1% hull left, repair, save, close until next time kinda gaming.

It keeps me coming back for more, and I'm excited to start trying out the test story missions the dev is putting in.


----------



## jormungand (Jul 27, 2018)

random said:


> PUBG and Ironsight!
> 
> Waiting eagerly for Monster Hunter World to come out on PC... have already played it quite a bit on PS4 Pro, 20-40fps and super blurry asf graphics.


waiting too as youre... lets the hunt begin!!!!!


----------



## Canon (Jul 27, 2018)

Cry of Fear..

Nope, nope, nope again, nah.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 27, 2018)

Canon said:


> Cry of Fear..
> 
> Nope, nope, nope again, nah.


For such a clunky mod, it does manage to scare!


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jul 27, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> For such a clunky mod, it does manage to scare!


It's fun to play in coop too if it still works.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jul 27, 2018)

Moar Warframe as usual, along with some session on L4D2 & NFS Payback.


----------



## Frick (Jul 27, 2018)

Newly fully updated Stellaris with the Apocalypse and Distant Stars DLC. Major, MAJOR, changes, and so far i like them.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 27, 2018)

Frostpunk, but man you genuinely feel the struggle and hardships. The really nailed the suffering...


----------



## HD64G (Jul 27, 2018)

Finished the (great imho) Deus Ex Human Revolution and decided to continue the Mass Effect 3 which I abandoned after the 1st hour of play 4 years ago (not because it wasn't good but distractions happened). Continuing F1 2012 being in the 2nd season also, while Fifa 17 and Blackguarda are in the plans to be continued.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 28, 2018)

NMS...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 29, 2018)

"Complete global saturation"


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 29, 2018)

focused on WoT .... got my first tier X ... the Krankenwagen ..... wait ... the Kranvagn ... 

what a cutie ... errr... gotta love the details ... that AP round stuck in the armor ... just priceless (well about 1k credit if it's not a premium round  )


didn't fare too badly for the 1st match in it ... still ... got room to improve (unlike other Tier X player i categorically refuse to use "premium" ammunition only... )


as long as i have fun, and trust me even when loosing i manage to have fun ... i don't mind the toxic environment (well not all player are, nonetheless)


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 29, 2018)

GreiverBlade said:


> focused on WoT .... got my first tier X ... the Krankenwagen ..... wait ... the Kranvagn ...
> 
> what a cutie ... errr... gotta love the details ... that AP round stuck in the armor ... just priceless (well about 1k credit if it's not a premium round  )
> View attachment 104555View attachment 104557
> ...



Never really played WoT, but... 'premium' ammo? So every shot you fire costs money? What?


----------



## Enterprise24 (Jul 29, 2018)

A lot of Totalwar (Rome II / Warhammer / Warhammer 2) and The Sims 3 (mostly spending time on create a (beautiful) sims).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 29, 2018)

Been playing Middle-Earth: Shadow of War and still not half way through it yet.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 29, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Never really played WoT, but... 'premium' ammo? So every shot you fire costs money? What?


actually premium ammo were priced in gold ($$$ conversion ingame currency) and silver and nowadays only in silver but people still call them premium ammo or gold ammo 

i technically call them "EAA" = "Expensive Alternative Ammo" 

for instance for the Kranvagn, APCR standard ammunition = 1015 credits pces, HEAT "EAA" = 4800 credits pces and HE standard = 870 credits pces 
at tier X most player only load "EAA" since they have a better penetration, so they don't have to aim carefully at a weakspot, me on the other hand i load half and half and usually i never need the "EAA"


----------



## cucker tarlson (Aug 3, 2018)

Courtesy of rtwjunkie























It's every bit as good as the base game,a completely different experience than a typical fps game,that's why I appreeciate Prey so much.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 3, 2018)

Finished the main campaign of Shadow of War.  Still have to do the two expansions but will be playing No Man's Sky later today (I hope) and probably will be playing it for quite a while.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Aug 3, 2018)

Moar Warframe as usual & revisited Saints Row 4. In the meantime, gonna test drive the new Nvidia driver.


----------



## EzioAs (Aug 3, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Finished the main campaign of Shadow of War.  Still have to do the two expansions but will be playing No Man's Sky later today (I hope) and probably will be playing it for quite a while.



I feel like it's only a couple days ago since you said you were waiting for it to finish download


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 3, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Finished the main campaign of Shadow of War.  Still have to do the two expansions but will be playing No Man's Sky later today (I hope) and probably will be playing it for quite a while.



Played NMS a few days now and happily took 'screenshots' of some completely awesome procedural generator magic... and then came to the conclusion some update had removed my screenshot keybind in Afterburner/RTSS... Such a shame...

But, you're in for a nice ride... here's a taste I could still salvage, of some of the bizarre I found:

pro-tip, don't skip out on the more exotic looking 'planet type' names...

Funny by the way, we are on a reversed gaming schedule it seems, I've just started getting into Shadow of War now


----------



## cucker tarlson (Aug 3, 2018)

Holy crap, Prey mooncrash is so good for a seasoned prey player. It adds so many factors to the gameplay. I read people complain it is not what they wanted,a nice and easy story extension,and I get how it can be confusing for a lot of people,but me - I'm loving it so far, and I'm glad it's not just a short story extension but a completely different mode. A must have for those who enjoyed prey but felt it was too short.

btw watch out for friggin moonsharks !!!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 3, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> Holy crap, Prey mooncrash is so good for a seasoned prey player. It adds so many factors to the gameplay. I read people complain it is not what they wanted,a nice and easy story extension,and I get how it can be confusing for a lot of people,but me - I'm loving it so far, and I'm glad it's not just a short story extension but a completely different mode. A must have for those who enjoyed prey but felt it was too short.
> 
> btw watch out for friggin moonsharks !!!


I got the achievement for killing my first moon shark. I think I expended all my ammo.  

I like Mooncrash, but it gets so exponentially harder on each run.  Taking a break. Very challenging.  

Btw, I explored every inch in Prey, got 55 hours out of it!


----------



## cucker tarlson (Aug 3, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> I got the achievement for killing my first moon shark. I think I expended all my ammo.
> 
> I like Mooncrash, but it gets so exponentially harder on each run.  Taking a break. Very challenging.
> 
> Btw, I explored every inch in Prey, got 55 hours out of it!


It is, but I invest pretty much all points and resources into neuromods and it balances out the difficulty for the next runs very nicely. Ammo and guns are very ineffective in prey,they're fine againt small enemies. Investing in alien dna is the shit, against bigger enemies you really have to jedi mind your way through, and it gets easier with better skills.


----------



## EzioAs (Aug 3, 2018)

Finished A Hat in Time. Definitely a great and fun game and totally worth subscribing to the Humble Monthly to get this one. Next, I'll try completing God Eater Resurrection by the end of the week (don't know how far along I am now) and then start to find a new game to install.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 3, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> It is, but I invest pretty much all points and resources into neuromods and it balances out the difficulty for the next runs very nicely. Ammo and guns are very ineffective in prey,they're fine againt small enemies. Investing in alien dna is the shit, against bigger enemies you really have to jedi mind your way through, and it gets easier with better skills.


Next time you play the main game, do it as pure human, no alien DNA.  It make the game a lot more challenging*.*  I played that way and loved it!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 3, 2018)

EzioAs said:


> I feel like it's only a couple days ago since you said you were waiting for it to finish download


July 22 is when I bought it and it took 3-4 days to download.  Been playing it ever since (80 hours at this point).  Only missing four achievements from the base game.  One will take a long time because I need to let one of my fortresses get overrun.


----------



## tami626 (Aug 3, 2018)

*#cantcuckthetuck*

So, I recently started playing *S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl* and I thought I could try my luck at *cucker tarlson*'s awesome giveaway.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 3, 2018)

*#cantcuckthetuck*

@cucker tarlson
i just downloaded this yesterday on Origin Premier, first Madden game on PC in a long time, i still am not good at it. I think I prefer Madden 2008 on PC still to these newer ones, they just feel so clunky.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 3, 2018)

Downloading my whole game library on new machine. I might actually play through Diablo though.. with the HD/Beelzebub mod.










^ That vid is wrong though.. "any resolution" = 4k seems to align everything off screen. I've had that issue with a few old games. So 1080p it is.


----------



## Disparia (Aug 4, 2018)

Finished Rise of the Triad (2013), was alright. While I do have some nostalgia for the original ROTT, its mostly from the multi-player experience. So like the original, the story mode is one and done for me.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 4, 2018)

I haven't even played 8 hours of No Man's Sky yet and it's on the verge of putting me to sleep twice.  Coming from the high intensity/action of Shadow of War to No Man's Sky and...my body wants to nap.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 4, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I haven't even played 8 hours of No Man's Sky yet and it's on the verge of putting me to sleep twice.  Coming from the high intensity/action of Shadow of War to No Man's Sky and...my body wants to nap.



It's because it's not a game 

Even the damn "Start Screen" is pretentious.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Aug 4, 2018)

spread the word

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/frostpunk-giveaway.246481/#post-3879891


----------



## arni-gx (Aug 4, 2018)

MMO WOT, WT, AW ..... ^^


----------



## gamerman (Aug 4, 2018)

playing all of time chess games,now Sparkchess and windowschess and Virtualpool 3 offline,sometimes online also not so offen virtualpool 4

and,myfavorite are fps games, all crysis,Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six games and other... im fps player,usually offline, online games are too active & hurry.

but i plan to start anytime The Witcher 3


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 5, 2018)

I think I've had all I can handle of No Man's Sky.  It's literally put me to sleep three times in 17 hours.  The UI is terrible, controls are poor, and game design is atrocious.  I was hoping they fixed the issues with the patches but apparently they did not.  I thought DAI and MEA suffered from MMO grind but this is far worse.  Inventory is too small, everything requires a lot of materials, and I feel like a slave monkey playing fetch quests all the time just to progress.  Then I upgraded my multi-tool and it lost the upgrades I just slaved over to upgrade my previous one.  Planets only have limited resource types so you have to planet hop to, for example, repair a crash landed star ship.  Taking off requires launch thruster fuel and you need fuel to travel between planets with the pulse engine so go fetch material to do a thing to do another thing to do the things you actually want to do.  Layers of grind! Seriously!  Bioware would be jealous!

And the UI is beyond stupid.  Almost every action requires holding the mouse on it.  Apply graphic settings? Hold the mouse on it.  Quit? Hold the mouse on it.  Are you sure you want to quit? Hold the mouse on it.  It's almost like this game (a glorified walking simulator) was designed for tablets.

Not to mention the !@#%ing sentinals.  They'll pursue you on the ground and they'll pursue you in space.  If you're not near a planet in space, death is guaranteed because their numbers are infinite and you can't escape them without flying at a reduced speed (because enemies, oh no!) for probably an hour (it was showing 40 minutes in my case) with them hot on your tail the whole way.

I finished what I assume was the tutorial and now it shows a path to get to the galactic core.  Is that where I'm supposed to go to progress the story?  If yes, !@#$ no!  One jump away from my original star system and now I basically have to start over because of my tiny inventory.  I have no antimatter to get back to where I came from.  Yay, grind some more!  Progress feels like regress.  Judging by the universe map, I'm going to need a nap every 5 hours of playing this game and there's at least a dozen more jumps to the galactic core so 60 more naps? [facepalm.jpg] I don't want to play this any more.  Offer me $1000 to finish it and I'd decline it.

I'm so disappointed, especially considering how they've extended support to fix the issues.  There is fun to be had in this game but it's so buried behind poor game design.


Edit: Looking at the recent reviews on Steam, they echo what I said above. Like literally word for word:


			
				Cato Heresy said:
			
		

> The game is 5% 'Oh wow special gaming moment', 10% 'I feel alive exploring the universe' and 85% mindless resource gathering and crafting / managing meters. Like any addiction, you live for the high of jumping to a new system, then deal with the much longer low of resupply.




Edit: I'm going to tear into Shadow of War's expansions now.


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 5, 2018)

https://xboxdvr.com/gamer/onemoar/video/36383516
EUROBEAT INTENSIFIES


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 5, 2018)

Started The Blade of Galadriel and recorded one of the fights for @cucker tarlson








#cantcuckthetuck

I'm liking this expansion because she's got a very different play style from Talion (also a nice departure from the duldrums of No Man's Sky).  Speaking of NMS, I'll probably come back to it within the next month breaking out the h4x to vastly reduce the grind.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Aug 5, 2018)

Loving prey mooncrash more and more as I progress. I recently tried some multiplayer games, played more than 200 hrs of division and battlefront 2. While they are good and provide hundreds of hours of pretty cool gameplay modes,a good single player can really immerse you more. 10 hrs of mooncrash dlc and I remembered how much I love what arkane has done with prey and dishonored 2. And as soon as I'm finished with with prey I've got death of the outsider to try,and I'm sure it'll kick ass.


----------



## spectatorx (Aug 5, 2018)

Post for frostpunk giveaway. *#cantcuckthetuck*


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 6, 2018)

I've been playing *Echo*.  This game is stunning looking, bug-free, and has legitimate AI that learns from your actions.  It is challenging, and fun.....but dang, after 2 hours it is already a grind.  Endless hallways to next objective to pick up a key which brings you to a door to open and head to next objective.  Yes the lights go out occasionally.  That is where things get interesting.  In the dark, the AI "resets", and learns to do what you did in the previous light period.  So, if you shot a bunch of your lookalikes, they will shoot at you.  In the dark however, you have free reign!  Shoot as many as you encounter without worry.  You can stealth, you can leap down balconies....and there you go.  That's about it.  Yeah, grindey.  

Yet, I want to finish.  The story goes on in the excellent dialogue between your character, voiced flawlessly by _Rose Leslie_, and her AI computer aboard ship, voiced by _Nick Boulton_.  He also does an excellent job, and the antagonism between them is believable, with London (the computer) grudgingly doing what he must to keep her suit and weapon in working order in between debating and arguing.  

I think short spurts can get me to the end of this without being put off too badly by run, sneak, kick, hide, wait for dark, shoot, jump a railing and run down the 100th mile of beautiful palace corridor, and then repeated again.


----------



## Disparia (Aug 6, 2018)

Just finished up first run of Torchlight II, quite good.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 6, 2018)

Digging up patches for a few more old games (like Diablo above). Kotor surprisingly sucks though.. there isn't anything reliable to get widescreen working correctly. :\ Anyone manage this?

I had a CRT monitor up until last year, just lying around. Now I wish I never got rid of it.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 6, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Digging up patches for a few more old games (like Diablo above). Kotor surprisingly sucks though.. there isn't anything reliable to get widescreen working correctly. :\ Anyone manage this?
> 
> I had a CRT monitor up until last year, just lying around. Now I wish I never got rid of it.



I also regret getting rid of my CRT monitor.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 6, 2018)

I think I either played KOTOR windowed or 1600x1200 (which my 1920x1200 monitor natively supports).  I still have two functional 17" CRTs here but I don't use them for anything other to check if they still work.


Finished Blade of Galadriel and almost ready to finish Desolation of Mordor.  I think I like the gameplay/mechanics of Desolation of Mordor above the base game and Blade of Galadriel.  The pressure of knowing you only have one life coupled with an endless inventory upgrade system make for a much more fun and tactical experience.  If they make another game, I hope they build it off of the concepts pioneered in Desolation of Mordor.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 6, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I think I either played KOTOR windowed or 1600x1200 (which my 1920x1200 monitor natively supports).  I still have two functional 17" CRTs here but I don't use them for anything other to check if they still work.
> 
> 
> Finished Blade of Galadriel and almost ready to finish Desolation of Mordor.  I think I like the gameplay/mechanics of Desolation of Mordor above the base game and Blade of Galadriel.  The pressure of knowing you only have one life coupled with an endless inventory upgrade system make for a much more fun and tactical experience.  If they make another game, I hope they build it off of the concepts pioneered in Desolation of Mordor.



Lot of people in Steam reviews seemed to say the same thing about the DLC for that game. I really loved the first game, especially when I would start chaining combos at the end game, it was quite the thrill with Uruks on screen. I am still waiting to play Shadow of War, I think I am going to start up Ni No Kuni II tonight, I am getting bored of Madden.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 6, 2018)

I guess Windowed mode will have to do for Kotor.

I still haven't played the first Mordor game... but I own it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 6, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> I still haven't played the first Mordor game... but I own it.


It's worth playing just to experience the Nemesis system.  It is very unique.


Finished Desolation of Mordor and I'm very disappointed in my score:




There's a few achievements I want to get in Shadow of War before I move on to Niffelheim tomorrow.


Edit: Took hours but totally worth it ("It came from within" achievement where you install spies as all of the warchiefs so when you go to siege the fortress, only the overlord is an obstacle).  There's only four achievements left and I have no interest in doing any of them so on to Niffelheim!


----------



## Frick (Aug 6, 2018)

Been playing Grim Dawn for a wee bit, and while I like it it's almost ... dissapointing. The setting is lovely. But the game itself is literally Titan Quest with better graphics. The map layouts are similar, the skill system is identical, even some of the skills are identical, even some of the icons are similar. The physics are identical (the enemies fly through the air in exactly the same way if you hit them hard enough). The bonus item addons are identical (gather bits of stuff, add them together and you can add that to a weapon or something for  a bonus). You can only undo character loadouts with money (I don't mind having to stick to a char and i'm not a big fan of Path of Exiles totally open system), but it would be nice to have at least a possibility to do a full reset. The similarities is not a bad thing as such as Titan Quest is a good game, but I didn't expect it to literally be Titan Quest with an almost slightly new skin. The bad thing it has in common is how I'm not really a fan of the skills. In Titan Quest I have never found a build I really _like_, and reading on the different skills it's the same with Grim Dawn. It might be nice, but it will likely feel like a bit of a chore to go through the game.

EDIT: I wouldn't have been dissapointed if reviewers pointed out the similarity to Titan Quest specifically rather than to ARPGs as a while.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 6, 2018)

Frick said:


> Been playing Grim Dawn for a wee bit, and while I like it it's almost ... dissapointing. The setting is lovely. But the game itself is literally Titan Quest with better graphics. The map layouts are similar, the skill system is identical, even some of the skills are identical, even some of the icons are similar. The physics are identical (the enemies fly through the air in exactly the same way if you hit them hard enough). The bonus item addons are identical (gather bits of stuff, add them together and you can add that to a weapon or something for  a bonus). You can only undo character loadouts with money (I don't mind having to stick to a char and i'm not a big fan of Path of Exiles totally open system), but it would be nice to have at least a possibility to do a full reset. The similarities is not a bad thing as such as Titan Quest is a good game, but I didn't expect it to literally be Titan Quest with an almost slightly new skin. The bad thing it has in common is how I'm not really a fan of the skills. In Titan Quest I have never found a build I really _like_, and reading on the different skills it's the same with Grim Dawn. It might be nice, but it will likely feel like a bit of a chore to go through the game.
> 
> EDIT: I wouldn't have been dissapointed if reviewers pointed out the similarity to Titan Quest specifically rather than to ARPGs as a while.



I'm surprised Titan Quest is still kicking/lucrative. It was one of the very first games I got on Steam years ago. I never really thought much of it, other than being a good Diablo clone.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 7, 2018)

I said many times that I don't like Overwatch. Guess what game I bought yesterday..? 

I fkin like it.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 7, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> I said many times that I don't like Overwatch. Guess what game I bought yesterday..?
> 
> I fkin like it.



I'd be a fan of Overwatch if it had story/singleplayer. Heh. That's just not what people play Blizz's games for anymore, I guess. Yet they still retain the same great design and world building they always had. Same goes for WoW.. they fleshed that setting out nicely.. only to block it behind Guild and Auction systems and Raids. And PEOPLE. Ugh.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 7, 2018)

I tried Titan Quest and didn't get far (like an hour in) before I got distracted/bored.  Sad to hear Grim Dawn is a clone because I was looking forward to it based on other recommendations.  I have it but haven't tried it yet.


Niffelheim is playable but very rough around the edges.  I'm also getting a moderately strong vibe from it that it's meant to be played multiplayer (looks like four teams of four).  The music is surprisingly good...very Nordic and orchestral.  There's supposed to be "22 fragments" to collect and I haven't seen one yet.  In terms of technology tree, I'm not quite half way done.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 7, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> I'd be a fan of Overwatch if it had story/singleplayer. Heh. That's just not what people play Blizz's games for anymore, I guess. Yet they still retain the same great design and world building they always had. Same goes for WoW.. they fleshed that setting out nicely.. only to block it behind Guild and Auction systems and Raids. And PEOPLE. Ugh.


Heh. To be honest, I like the campaigns in CoD's and many other FPS games.. 

Such a thing in OW would be more than awesome 



FordGT90Concept said:


> I tried Titan Quest and didn't get far (like an hour in) before I got distracted/bored.  Sad to hear Grim Dawn is a clone because I was looking forward to it based on other recommendations.  I have it but haven't tried it yet.
> 
> 
> Niffelheim is playable but very rough around the edges.  I'm also getting a moderately strong vibe from it that it's meant to be played multiplayer (looks like four teams of four).  The music is surprisingly good...very Nordic and orchestral.  There's supposed to be "22 fragments" to collect and I haven't seen one yet.  In terms of technology tree, I'm not quite half way done.


Diablo II... still the best of its kind.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 7, 2018)

I got further in Titan Quest than I did Diablo II.   I really can't stand dungeon crawlers old (like Diablo) nor new (like Torchlight II).


----------



## Frick (Aug 7, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> I'd be a fan of Overwatch if it had story/singleplayer. Heh. That's just not what people play Blizz's games for anymore, I guess. Yet they still retain the same great design and world building they always had. Same goes for WoW.. they fleshed that setting out nicely.. only to block it behind Guild and Auction systems and Raids. And PEOPLE. Ugh.



With the LFR (looking for raid) system you can actually get most of the content without having to deal much with people. You have to do them with others, but they're quick and as long as you've read up on the raid and do your job they can even be pretty fun.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 7, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I got further in Titan Quest than I did Diablo II.   I really can't stand dungeon crawlers old (like Diablo) nor new (like Torchlight II).


I spent my whole summer of 2004 playing Diablo II LoD and hack and slash hasn't been the same since. 

Titan Quest is good, but not as good.


----------



## Frick (Aug 7, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> I spent my whole summer of 2004 playing Diablo II LoD and hack and slash hasn't been the same since.
> 
> Titan Quest is good, but not as good.



Aye, d2 is still the king. Which is why I'm almost dissapointed in Grim Dawn; a lot of people said it was basically the modern D2, but as I said it's Titan Quest. Torchlight is more Diablo than Titan Quest.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 7, 2018)

Finished Halo 3 from the Master chief collection on Xbone with my older bro playing co-op. Now playing Halo 4 for the first time as I never bought it on 360 at the time, still playing Shining Resonance Refrain on Switch and just recently bought Need For Speed Payback on PC.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 7, 2018)

Felt good to have a comeback. Streamed FF VIII


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 7, 2018)

I am now playing Frostpunk thanks to @cucker tarlson good timing too, because Madden 2019 was absolute junk, I uninstalled it after two matches, terrible game... glad I only tried it through Origin Access instead of buying it outright.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 7, 2018)

Reported a lot of issues with Niffelheim that should be fixed soon.  I think I'm going to have to set it aside for the time being because there's very serious balancing issues in the game that makes progress unlikely.

What is clear is that Niffelheim is intended to be a 4 vs 4 vs 4 vs 4 competitive co-op game with the goal being to collect 22 fragments (mostly obtained from killing bosses starting at floor 10 in the dungeons) to escape to Valhalla.


Oh, hey! Teleglitch is fixed so I think I'll (finally) play that!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 8, 2018)

Finished Teleglitch using Die Less tools (got no time for death).  Not a fan of the controls, I don't see how anyone could finish it without hacks, but it is not a bad game.

Bought Dishonored 2 Deluxe which will take a day or two the download.  Might as well hack my way through No Man's Sky (hope I don't pass out from boredom).


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 9, 2018)

Shadowruns return...







i was feeling a bit old school after playing some Icewindale plus some BG 1 and 2

so i thought why not take that one for a spin


----------



## seagate_surfer (Aug 9, 2018)

When time allows (Wife and kids) I play DayZ Standalone, Skyrim, Black Squad (new free beta on Steam), BC2 (over 6k hours) and X Com terror from the deep.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Aug 9, 2018)

Do people still play those old BF games online ? Cause,for comparison,I tried advanced warfare not so long ago and it was dead as a dodo.


----------



## seagate_surfer (Aug 9, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> Do people still play those old BF games online ? Cause,for comparison,I tried advanced warfare not so long ago and it was dead as a dodo.



 Battlefield Bad Company 2 refuses to die. EA just moved this game along with others to backup servers so it was down for a day or two. You can still find full servers believe it or not.


----------



## Kursah (Aug 9, 2018)

I was thinking of getting back into BC2. That and CoD4 were my heyday. I am also wanting to try Angels Fall First, picked it up on the Steam Summer Sale, it has some serious promise to fulfill my BF2142 fix. I had a lot of fun in BC2, far more than I ever did in BF3 or 4.

But I'm stuck in the RTS zone, and I keep going further back. While I await Stardock to get Star Control: Origins done so they can put focus back on Ashes of the Singularity, I'm going back to RTS's and the RTS heyday. Putting the 4X's down for the moment...aside from a little GalCiv3 or Sword of the Stars here and there. 

Re-installing all C&C's, lately playing C&C95, Tiberian Sun, Total Annihilation + Community Patch, and am going to get some Dark Reign going too. It truly is awesome that all of these games are still within reach and playable on Win10, albeit with some effort and not 100% perfect, but tolerable. 

I'm actually thinking I may try the C&C Tiberian Dawn mod for Tiberian Sun soon too. For now, I'm wanting to go through the campaigns and recall the nostalgia of old school RTS gaming. Now if someone could get a Sole Survivor server up and running, I'd be set!


----------



## jormungand (Aug 9, 2018)

Downloading MHW....


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 10, 2018)

I have Dishonored 2 downloaded now but No Man's Sky didn't actually put me to sleep yesterday so I think I'm going to keep playing it for the time being.  Mind you, only reason why game isn't boring now is because I made 2 billion credits "accidentally" appear in my account.  It vastly cut down on the grind to the point the game isn't terrible anymore.  It still sucks how much you have to worship RNGesus in this game though.  I want a 48 slot S-class Hauler but so far, I've only seen one S-class in total and only one >40 slot Hauler (it was C-class).  The randomness of this game is its own undoing; there's not enough clear, organized progression.  It shouldn't go full RNG until the second time around.

Edit: Falling asleep waiting for a timer to progress Freighter and Atlas stories two hours later...

Edit: Nap time four hours later...


----------



## jormungand (Aug 10, 2018)

Well going for it...i dont have screenshots to show what im gonna talk about now cuz for some reason printscreen didn't work.
so far like 15 min in the game, between cinematics and gameplay, i can say this loud right now. TURN Off the Volume Rendering Quality  , i havent touch anything else everything max out
AND THE GAME RUNS SMOOTH AS BUTTER , I can see my gpu usage going to 100% and ill dare to say that i havent seen the cpu cores go over 60%.
One thing i notice was that the drop from 60fps to 40s is almost  or like unnoticeable because as i said the game runs so good.
Believe me when i say that i was looking for that stuttering frame drop, or another kind of trouble in the gameplay , NONE for those 15 min.
Game looks clean and beautiful.
sorry i dont have more info for now i just downloaded the game  (16.7GB)  but im gonna try to make those screenshots later
A friend of mine downloaded the game first and his words were...turn off just the VRQ forget about anything else the game runs smooth AF...
His system ,
7700k
16gb
GTx 1080 evga SC
monitor samsung 34 ips 100hz UW even though  it doesnt have supp for ultrawide 3440 x1440 with black bars


----------



## ShurikN (Aug 10, 2018)

Dead Cells.

Metroidvanias are some of my most liked game genres. Mix it up with a bit of Binding of Isaac, and you got yourself Dead Cells.
So far (11h in, got the game 2 days ago), the game is amazing. Looks great, plays great. Has that "pulls you in" mechanic, where you just cant stop playing. Still haven't finished it. Did probably 10 runs, maybe more...

It's currently on a 20% discount (ends Aug 14.)


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Aug 10, 2018)

Monster Hunter World XD , looks great at 4k . 
Before someone come and say how you run it at 4k , well i disabled AA , Lowered Scaling because i don't see the difference between high and medium and Ambient Occlusion lowered from High to low or even disabled and of course Volumetric Rendering off.
Runs great and looks great.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 10, 2018)

Capitan Harlock said:


> Monster Hunter World XD , looks great at 4k .
> Before someone come and say how you run it at 4k , well i disabled AA , Lowered Scaling because i don't see the difference between high and medium and Ambient Occlusion lowered from High to low or even disabled and of course Volumetric Rendering off.
> Runs great and looks great.


pfff sell that 4K screen and go for a real resolution ... 1440p/1620p (2.5/3K) ... uh... oh... that would also be a bit too much for a 7950  (uh? it's the Fury build? ... ah that change a bit the verdict )

oh well as long as you have no qualms lowering settings, all's fine


----------



## Medfool (Aug 10, 2018)

Capitan Harlock said:


> Monster Hunter World XD , looks great at 4k .
> Before someone come and say how you run it at 4k , well i disabled AA , Lowered Scaling because i don't see the difference between high and medium and Ambient Occlusion lowered from High to low or even disabled and of course Volumetric Rendering off.
> Runs great and looks great.



Are you getting a stable 60 frames on that 4k disllay? I have a fury x build as well but I'm getting 30-50fps in the main hub with a bunch of settings turned down (1440p res).

I'd really appreciate it if you could post a screenshot of your settings


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Aug 10, 2018)

Still on Warframe, hunting dem Acolytes since the event is ongoing. Already planned on getting Forza Horizon 4 just a week before the game's launch day.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Aug 10, 2018)

GreiverBlade said:


> pfff sell that 4K screen and go for a real resolution ... 1440p/1620p (2.5/3K) ... uh... oh... that would also be a bit too much for a 7950  (uh? it's the Fury build? ... ah that change a bit the verdict )
> 
> oh well as long as you have no qualms lowering settings, all's fine


Yes the build with my Fury X .
At 4k some settings are useless and by lowering other that don't make any difference from high to medium looks great. 



Medfool said:


> Are you getting a stable 60 frames on that 4k disllay? I have a fury x build as well but I'm getting 30-50fps in the main hub with a bunch of settings turned down (1140p res).
> 
> I'd really appreciate it if you could post a screenshot of your settings



I turned off Volumetric Redering , Ambient occlusion to low , Scaling at medium ,disabled aa and lowering the particles to medium .












I get near 50 fps in the main menu and in game 50 to 55 sometimes 45 but is all smooth for me .
We have to see how it goes with the next patch that is coming out soon and future driver updates .


----------



## jormungand (Aug 10, 2018)

Capitan Harlock said:


> Yes the build with my Fury X .
> At 4k some settings are useless and by lowering other that don't make any difference from high to medium looks great.
> 
> 
> ...




What did you use for taking those screenshots??? Printscreen didnt work for me lol. Nice you’re enjoying the game at 4k lol. Most of people were getting frustrated before the release...and day 1 we can enjoy the feeling of a great gameplay


----------



## Medfool (Aug 10, 2018)

Capitan Harlock said:


> Yes the build with my Fury X .
> At 4k some settings are useless and by lowering other that don't make any difference from high to medium looks great.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a bunch for posting your settings! 

Incase any others with a fury x are wondering, I'm getting roughly 70-90fps on a 1440p monitor using his exact settings. Of course the quality suffers but at least it's smooth. I'm still trying to find the perfect balance between graphics and maintaining at least 60fps.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Aug 10, 2018)

I used the Steam screen shot feature with f12.


----------



## jormungand (Aug 10, 2018)

Mine here, even though im gonna do some tweaks to the settings.














Capitan Harlock said:


> I used the Steam screen shot feature with f12.


the printscreen worked today lol thanks for the help


----------



## Medfool (Aug 10, 2018)

Found a balance between graphics and fps that I'm happy with. I've gotten a few random dips in fps but overall it's a pretty stable 60 fps and looks great. Switching to borderless window mode fixed a gpu crash that occasionally occurred on launch.

i7-4790k, Fury X


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 11, 2018)

I give up on No Man's Sky. Again. Because grind.  Even with 2 billion credits and 100,000 nanite clusters. And bugs because two quests are perpetually broken relating to bases and one quest is broken because I apparently blew up stuff the wrong way?  Anyway, what was the last straw this time around was following the "Atlas Path."  I did the first part days ago and finally got around to doing part two.  Out of curiousity, I looked up how many parts there are.  10.  Ten. TEN PARTS! I don't want to play this game.  Ironically, the AMD graphics driver crashed closing the game at this point so the game couldn't object. [/me high fives AMD.]


So it's time to start playing Dishonored 2. C:


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 11, 2018)

I'm taking a break from the grindey Echo to play the full release of the early access We Happy Few I bought about 2 years ago.  Now that it is a full release I decided to delve into it again.  

The beginning is the same, and that's it.  Many probably alit of people saw the trailer of that beginning section you play.  Well after that, you escape through tunnels to outside the city.  This is a dystopian, 1964 world in which the Nazis won WW2. Thrown all together, it works!  The countryside is in ruins, and in many ways, it feels like you are playing in a post apocalyptic society, where the culture and technology and art design is just all wrong....the way fallout feels.  Anyway, after an hour last night, I can't wait to delve into more and let you all know how it is!
















Yep, a dud V-1


----------



## Cvrk (Aug 11, 2018)

Oh i'm not playing. Cuz this is as real as it gets! 

I just discovered it like 1 week ago. And it is a game changer: Wallpaper Engine! 

It's on Steam, so i guess it counts as a game? Not everything on Steam is a game tho. I am in love with it, there is so much content and more coming. 3,99EUR and worth every cent. 

Boring simple wallpapers never again. This is the future. 









It's something like this except you can totally see your icons if you wanna (and have some on your desktop). And some of them you can interact with. like for example Dark Vader you can move the mouse and interact with the light saber.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 11, 2018)

@Cvrk that’s really cool!  Gotta go sign into Steam to check it out.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 11, 2018)

Cvrk said:


> Oh i'm not playing. Cuz this is as real as it gets!
> 
> I just discovered it like 1 week ago. And it is a game changer: Wallpaper Engine!
> 
> ...


i have it also and it's in my favorite list ... pretty funny when a friend asked me : "what the heck is that game?" "what game?" "Wallpaper Engine..."  "oh..."


----------



## Laurijan (Aug 11, 2018)

A.C. origins now. only A.C. game i played thru before was black flag (loved it)


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 11, 2018)

Laurijan said:


> A.C. origins now. only A.C. game i played thru before was black flag (loved it)


Chances are good then you will like it, since the same team that did Black Flag did Origins.  You can feel their style and influence in it.


----------



## Frick (Aug 11, 2018)

Some hours later in Grim Dawn (i honestly don't know gow many as I have Steam in offline mode so it doesn't measure time correctly) I'm just at lvl 45 and I have lots and lots of game left to do, and that is not even counting the higher difficulty settings. The leveling has slowed down though, so I have a feeling it'll be a bit grindy the next ten levels or so. It usually is.


Had it been Titan Quest I had gotten sick of it ages ago, but now it just feels like I can go forever. It clearly does some things right.


----------



## jormungand (Aug 11, 2018)

Cvrk said:


> Oh i'm not playing. Cuz this is as real as it gets!
> 
> I just discovered it like 1 week ago. And it is a game changer: Wallpaper Engine!
> 
> ...


got it  dark souls 3 wallpaper running wild lol im gonna try everything later, right now putting my efforts in MHW.
i want to make my personal Dragon Ball wallpaper lol



Laurijan said:


> A.C. origins now. only A.C. game i played thru before was black flag (loved it)


I loved AC BF and havent finished yet AC Origins but the more i play it the more i like it.


----------



## Dinnercore (Aug 11, 2018)

Good old Diablo. And yes I know of the HD-mod, I decided against it. Just started with it and surprisingly enjoy it more then I thought I would.


----------



## hat (Aug 11, 2018)

Ace Combat 4, 5, and Zero lately. I started with AC4 running on my jailbroken PS3. It was the first PS2 game to give me issues. The ground was full of flickering black patches... but that was about it. It was playable. So I moved on to 5, and... the game was just broke. Missiles, and guns even, were just straight up going through targets, large targets like bombers and battleships. I was unable to complete one of the missions because of that, so I explored PCSX2 and ran the game that way instead. AC5 and Zero both ran well with it, but AC4 gave it some minor issues. The player plane is always solid black for some reason (other units are fine), and there was this horrible lens flare effect (which could be solved by toggling to the software renderer and then back to hardware as usual at level start).

So I played all 3 pretty heavily with PCSX2, but I brought my actual PS2 back just last night so I could play them and other PS2 games on the actual console. Once again Free Mcboot makes that nice by allowing me to install these games straight to the hard drive I put in it. They don't look quite as good as they did on PCSX2, but I'm experimenting with a little hacky tool called GS Mode Selector that might help. It kinda forces the PS2 to put out whatever resolution you specify. So far though, it's kinda weird. I thought I'd try 720p first to give it a little boost, but it looked all weird and squished with black bars running across the top and bottom of the screen. Once I actually got in game, the entire game was surrounded by a black box. Bleh. Standard resolution was better. Trying some of the 1080 modes now.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 12, 2018)

just a bit of ... 


because i needed to vent off a bit ... and also because i needed a Dubai trip ...


uh ... where did i see the guy on the right side of that picture  


yep, this will do ... 



ooohhh a Piranha III oh wait ... a LAV-25, i always confound the original and the copycat ... darn ... ack ... it's actually a IAV Stryker ... (oh well whatever it's still a LAV-III derivative which is a Piranha III in the end )


not too shabby for a 2012 T-PS... well got it for free ... not gonna complain


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 12, 2018)

GreiverBlade said:


> not too shabby for a 2012 T-PS


Yep!! I’m of the opinion it was very underrated and is among the top of the shooters, whether FPS or TPS.


----------



## ShurikN (Aug 12, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> Yep!! I’m of the opinion it was very underrated and is among the top of the shooters, whether FPS or TPS.


Well in terms of shooting and gameplay it's very mediocre, but the presentation, setting and story are superb.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 12, 2018)

Spec Ops is great. I wouldn't measure it directly to military shooters though (although it could be). Since it came out in 2012, I can't help measuring it to Mass Effect 3... and the psychological and horrors of war issues they explore. In which case, it's so much better.

Maybe that's a strange comparison.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 12, 2018)

ShurikN said:


> Well in terms of shooting and gameplay it's very mediocre, but the presentation, setting and story are superb.


I think you’re right! Those are the things that help it stand the rest of time.


----------



## middydj (Aug 12, 2018)

Been playing Battlefield 1 since release. Play daily. Still have fun. WIsh they would fix lag issues though.


----------



## hat (Aug 12, 2018)

Ace Combat 4 and 5 have pretty good stories. 5 goes a good bit deeper than 4 though... guess there's a reason why it's the fan favorite.

Zero also has a good story, but for some reason it just doesn't seem to have the same magic 5 or even 4 does. One thing it does have that the others don't though, is that "Ace style" gauge, which has a marker that is largely positioned by how many yellow targets you destroy, which are mostly made up of defenseless enemy facilities such as oil tanks, storage buildings, hangars, etc. Those kinds of things have always existed in the previous games, where you could go through and destroy every object without a second thought. In Zero, when you attack these targets, you'll often hear demonizing enemy radio chatter about it and eventually it will affect your reputation, the enemies you face and the cutscenes you see. You can also go the other way and leave them all alone, which has the opposite effect, or you can strike a balance by basically blowing up half of them, which opens up that story as well.

They're all miles ahead from Air Combat, which was basically a shoot em up flight sim with next to nothing for a story which basically gets retconned into the franchise, and Ace Combat 2, which is a good bit better than Air Combat gameplay wise and feels like it has a little more soul, but nothing like the PS2 games. Ace Combat 3 I've barely played... mostly because the controls felt very weird and sluggish, nothing like any other game from the series I've played. Admittedly, as a PS1 game on the PS3, it could have been down to poor emulation of that particular title... I'll probably give it another try sometime soon.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 12, 2018)

hat said:


> Ace Combat 4 and 5 have pretty good stories. 5 goes a good bit deeper than 4 though... guess there's a reason why it's the fan favorite.
> 
> Zero also has a good story, but for some reason it just doesn't seem to have the same magic 5 or even 4 does. One thing it does have that the others don't though, is that "Ace style" gauge, which has a marker that is largely positioned by how many yellow targets you destroy, which are mostly made up of defenseless enemy facilities such as oil tanks, storage buildings, hangars, etc. Those kinds of things have always existed in the previous games, where you could go through and destroy every object without a second thought. In Zero, when you attack these targets, you'll often hear demonizing enemy radio chatter about it and eventually it will affect your reputation, the enemies you face and the cutscenes you see. You can also go the other way and leave them all alone, which has the opposite effect, or you can strike a balance by basically blowing up half of them, which opens up that story as well.
> 
> They're all miles ahead from Air Combat, which was basically a shoot em up flight sim with next to nothing for a story which basically gets retconned into the franchise, and Ace Combat 2, which is a good bit better than Air Combat gameplay wise and feels like it has a little more soul, but nothing like the PS2 games. Ace Combat 3 I've barely played... mostly because the controls felt very weird and sluggish, nothing like any other game from the series I've played. Admittedly, as a PS1 game on the PS3, it could have been down to poor emulation of that particular title... I'll probably give it another try sometime soon.



Love Ace Combat. After the death of Wing Commander years ago, it's the only one that usually fills the void.


----------



## hat (Aug 12, 2018)

I liked Wing Commander 3 ages ago, still have it... Maybe I should revisit it sometime. There's also Colony Wars...

It's especially interesting to revisit games I played as a child, or even a teenager years ago. Having played it then, then again now, seems a lot different, like there's more to it that I missed. Final Fantasy 7 is my best example of this. It's still one of my favorite games, but there's a lot more to it, both story wise and in gameplay mechanics, than I was aware of as a kid. Metal Gear Solid is another one.

Working on getting a Falken in AC5 right now. I already have 4 of every other plane. It was great for ripping enemy air power to shreds in Zero, which was really handy for those tough enemy squads who avoid even QAAMs regularly unless you can get really close. Though those missiles in particular were toned down a lot from AC4, in that game they were almost a guaranteed death sentence, even against Yellows. Still, nothing beats a damn laser, and AC4 doesn't have that, so fair play on that one I suppose.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 12, 2018)

hat said:


> I liked Wing Commander 3 ages ago, still have it... Maybe I should revisit it sometime. There's also Colony Wars...
> 
> It's especially interesting to revisit games I played as a child, or even a teenager years ago. Having played it then, then again now, seems a lot different, like there's more to it that I missed. Final Fantasy 7 is my best example of this. It's still one of my favorite games, but there's a lot more to it, both story wise and in gameplay mechanics, than I was aware of as a kid. Metal Gear Solid is another one.
> 
> Working on getting a Falken in AC5 right now. I already have 4 of every other plane. It was great for ripping enemy air power to shreds in Zero, which was really handy for those tough enemy squads who avoid even QAAMs regularly unless you can get really close. Though those missiles in particular were toned down a lot from AC4, in that game they were almost a guaranteed death sentence, even against Yellows. Still, nothing beats a damn laser, and AC4 doesn't have that, so fair play on that one I suppose.



I'd like to play FF7 too, but they said they were remastering it awhile back... so I've been waiting. Haven't heard anything else about it though.


----------



## hat (Aug 12, 2018)

They've been saying that for years and years. It's supposedly in progress, but I wouldn't expect a release any time soon. Also, it likely won't be very much like FF7 at all. Same characters and story, but it won't have the same gameplay mechanics. It's also supposedly going to be released in 3 installments. Right now, though, there's plenty of mods for the existing PC version to pretty it up.

The only bad thing about the PS2 is its inability to play PS1 games from the hard drive. It's my best option for PS2 games by far, which can be installed to the hard drive with HDLoader, but the only way to run PS1 games from the hard drive is with an emulator that has a lot of compatibility issues. Yeah, imagine that, there's actually a PS1 emulator for the PS2, a console that already works with PS1 games natively. Evidently Sony themselves created the emulator for one particular game for some reason, but somehow the homebrew guys got a hold of it and ran other PS1 games on it. It's just a shame there's no real way to run PS1 games from the hard drive though... Evidently it can only be done with PS2 games. The PS2 can only work with PS1 games when it detects a PS1 disc in the optical drive, and then it runs in some other way than it does when it runs PS2 games which makes it compatible with the PS1 games. Attempting to run a PS1 game off the hard drive means you're stuck in PS2 mode, so PS1 games aren't gonna work without a shitty emulator. I'm surprised nobody has figured out a way to exploit that and make it run in PS1 mode anyway... The PS2 is actually still surprisingly popular though and some homebrew development does still happen, so maybe one day...

Anyways, those issues with the PS1 side of things aside, it's the best way I have to run PS2 games, of which I have plenty... Namely the Ace Combat series as of late, plus other games I find I may be interested in that I've never played, or have played before previously. I have RE4 now which will be new to me, as well as Area 51, which I played ages and ages ago on PC when I still had my FX 5200 Ultra... I know now that was a terrible video card, but I had some good times with that thing. It even ran Oblivion with the Oldblivion mod... And countless hours playing various types of Quake online. Rune quake, Future vs Fantasy, the Slide mod...


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Aug 12, 2018)

Mass Effect 3. Still say it's the better ME games ever made by Bioware despite being 6 years old-ish. Might go back to Andromeda since someone on the Denuvo thread thingy said there's performance gain/restored on ME:A as of Patch 1.10...


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 12, 2018)

Nah, ME2 all the way 

ME3 would have won me over, if it borrowed ME2's suicide mission.. but they squandered it. It's not the absolute final ending of ME3 I hate (that sparked a lot of drama), but Priority:Earth itself. So uninteresting and anticlimatic, with next to no squad interaction or choices like ME2. That was freaking epic.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Aug 12, 2018)

ME2 definitely had the better options. But for extra missions, ME3 did it better like Citadel: Shore Leave "side mission". Was both funny & awkward. BTW, seeing female Shepard x Garrus ship is by far the better couple choices I've made back from ME2. Not regretting that decision at all =D


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 12, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> ME3 would have won me over, if it borrowed ME2's suicide mission.. but they squandered it. It's not the absolute final ending of ME3 I hate (that sparked a lot of drama), but Priority:Earth itself. So uninteresting and anticlimatic, with next to no squad interaction or choices like ME2. That was freaking epic.


That's what Citadel DLC is for.  Has more non-fighting squad interaction than ME2 and ME1 combined.

ME3 at launch was a smidge above ME2 simply because the gunplay is a lot more fun (it was 100% consolitis in ME2).  With all of the ME3 content, it ends up a smidge behind ME.  ME shines because it's a classic third person shooter so even if planet exploration gets a wee bit repetitive, murdering husks did not.  ME3 failed on the major choices simply because it was the end of the trilogy where ME was the beginning.  I'd have to do a T chart between ME3 and ME to figure out which is better.  ME2 would be a T chart with MEA for 3rd/4th.

Andromeda is worth playing once.  Unlike the ME games before it, it's really, really hard to convince myself to replay it.  At least the mechanics borrow from ME3 so gunplay is probably the best yet; however, the story is so generic and bland and choices feel like they don't carry weight.  It's also got more grind than ME (planet exploration) and ME2 (scanning planets) did.  Squad mates are so forgettable, I can't even remember most of their names now.  MEA was a swing and a miss.


I can't believe how slow I'm progressing in Dishonored 2.  I think it's slow for four reasons: 1) playing on very hard difficulty, 2) not killing anyone, 3) never being detected, 4) not familiar with the maps so I'm searching every nook and cranny.  Definitely enjoying it.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Aug 12, 2018)

I've been exploring prey mooncrah, got 26hrs in and all but one kasma orders completed, only thing I haven't managed is to escape with alll 5 characters in a single simulation, but I haven't really tried. It's gonna be fun but it takes some planning to do. Meanwhile, completely by accident, I discovered the base version of prey has ng+ now, something that was missing when I completed it for the first time and wanted to replay immediately. I was disappointed,especially given how much fun the second run of dishonored 2 was, but decided to wait for this feature in prey too. I already started a ng+ run.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 12, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> That's what Citadel DLC is for.  Has more non-fighting squad interaction than ME2 and ME1 combined.



Yeah, but it has nothing to do with Priority Earth. It's that in and of itself that drags it down for me.. I suppose Citadel is indirectly cathartic or whatnot, but I didn't really care about anything in it. Especially the story. Even THAT story itself was a sign of how badly ME3 was handled. Kai Leng was actually supposed to play a bigger part in the original game. Due to rushing and rewriting, they had to cut things and screwed the whole pacing up. His role was that he infiltrated the Alliance and after Ashley or Kaiden got hurt on Mars.. they became Spectres.. and this nerdy guy becomes part of their team, as sort of a counter to your/Shepherd's own team in hunting down the Prothean relics. It was supposed to culminate at Thessia, where the nerd finally reveals his true colors: Kai Leng. He then screws the mission over and forces you to decide to kill Liara or Ashley. Only then does Javik finally become a squad member (and whoever you didn't kill between Liara and Ash)... because Javik wasn't originally a DLC either.

The reason I mention this is that basically he was Brooks from Citadel, before that DLC was written. They must've realized how cool of an idea it was, and tried to rewrite it with Brooks.

This, of course, also had ME3 with a totally different Citadel mission in the original story (which originally didn't have the Kai Leng reveal or a face off against Ash). It was tied to Kasumi's side mission with the Hanar.. they had planted a bomb on the Citadel. It was going to drag you all the way to the Hanar homeworld later as well, where you'd join Thane and his son. But I digress. lol

ME3 had tons of potential, but fell very short for me.. but I still would've liked it if they at least didn't screw the Earth mission up.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Aug 12, 2018)

for my experience in ME Andromeda, the story definitely needs some rework. Squadmates are kinda unique I guess?? (got no other words to say) Played as Scott Ryder since he's the more "normal" looking one than his sister; Sarah Ryder. As usual, romancing Vetra Nyx was the first thing I go after. Peebee didn't strike me fancy, being the weird one in the team.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 12, 2018)

Forgot to add that Kai Leng teaming up with Ash/Kaiden was the REASON why they were so paranoid about you in the first place. He kept putting shit in their head. lol. There was supposed to be a few missions where you kept running into them leading up to Thessia, and he was always causing doubt, saying you were still Cerberus (when he was the actual Cerberus plant).

This goes without mentioning that I could have killed Liara. Hehe... I hated how Liara centric the final version became.



I forgot where I found the original script, but it was definitely better.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 12, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Yeah, but it has nothing to do with Priority Earth.


Earth is under siege.  Game makes it very clear from start to finish that the Crucible is the only way to defeat the threat so that's what the whole game is fundamentally about: getting it built and activating it.



StrayKAT said:


> Even THAT story itself was a sign of how badly ME3 was handled.


The Citadel story is mostly comedic, at least until the very end of it.  Where Citadel shines is all of the side stuff besides that (e.g. retracing the steps of a drunken Grunt).



StrayKAT said:


> Kai Leng was actually supposed to play a bigger part in the original game.


No, he wasn't.  He came from the books and was briefly injected into Mass Effect 3 to tie the books into the games.  Two of the three terminals during the attack on Cerberus Station in Mass Effect 3 was tying the books to the games.  The remaining terminal gave more back story to the Illusive Man.



StrayKAT said:


> His role was that he infiltrated the Alliance and after Ashley or Kaiden got hurt on Mars.


That is fanfic (yours or someone else's?).  Kai Leng was a Cerberus stooge since the Alliance dishonorably discharged him.  Anderson shot Leng in both legs which lead to Leng being Reaperized (or just cybernetically enhanced) before his appearance in Mass Effect 3.

Ashley/Kaiden both have Alliance roots and through their contacts (namely, Anderson), would know that Kai Leng is trouble.
Ashley/Kaiden both hate Cerberus (obvious in Mass Effect 2) which (through Anderson), they would know Kai Leng was affiliated with.
0% chance of Ashley/Kaiden siding with Kai Leng in anything but a plot to killing him.



Tsukiyomi91 said:


> for my experience in ME Andromeda, the story definitely needs some rework. Squadmates are kinda unique I guess?? (got no other words to say) Played as Scott Ryder since he's the more "normal" looking one than his sister; Sarah Ryder. As usual, romancing Vetra Nyx was the first thing I go after. Peebee didn't strike me fancy, being the weird one in the team.


By the end of the game, I wished I romanced Cora (she starts off as preachy and ridged but softens with time).  By the time I made up my mind, the door to *any* romance was shut.  Much regret.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 12, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Earth is under siege.  Game makes it very clear from start to finish that the Crucible is the only way to defeat the threat so that's what the whole game is fundamentally about: getting it built and activating it.
> 
> 
> The Citadel story is mostly comedic, at least until the very end of it.  Where Citadel shines is all of the side stuff besides that (e.g. retracing the steps of a drunken Grunt).
> ...



I know he came from the books. They were written after ME2.. but he was a centerpoint in the original ME3 script. The books were meant to set him up for the next game... which they did... until it fell apart as I said.

Everything broke down when Casey Hudson begged EA for extension, and couldn't get it. He has briefly spoken how heartbreaking this was for him, but doesn't talk about it in detail. When I found the older script, I realized what he meant. They had to strip ALL of the original plans for Javik and Kai Leng.. then cut entire worlds out and redo a different version of the Citadel heist thing. They then added a non-essential Javik not tied to any default plots, and made him a day one DLC.

I can understand still liking the game, but it doesn't follow their original vision. At least ME2 did.

They even planned more for Earth in the script, with all kinds of choices for the units you gathered. Yet you act like it's supposed to be sparse crap on purpose. Not even Bioware wanted that.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Aug 12, 2018)

@FordGT90Concept well, you CAN romance other chracters outside the Tempest. But, I'm keeping Scott's heart loyal to Vetra. Not gonna chase after other alien girls xDD
Oh... I need to play the whole game again from the beginning, with my equipments & customization from the last 3 completed playthrough.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 12, 2018)

When I say cut content, I mean picking units to carry out choices like ME2.. except instead of single characters, it'd be Aria's mercs or Krogan platoons. They even have some cut audio of some of it. Like Zaeed's group. Or Jack.




















So yeah, screw Citadel DLC in comparison. Would have preferred a big shebang at the end.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 12, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Everything broke down when Casey Hudson begged EA for extension, and couldn't get it.


Hudson went on the record saying that the game panned out as planned (including the ending).  The fan's demanding a rewrite of the ending surprised him and Mac Walters (lead writer).  EA gave the go ahead to patch in a different ending as well as the planned DLCs.

I'm going to have to see sources for these claims because the claims in regard to Kai Leng make about as much sense as lipstick on a pig.  I even read the Making of Mass Effect and there's no mention of any of this in there.



Tsukiyomi91 said:


> @FordGT90Concept well, you CAN romance other chracters outside the Tempest. But, I'm keeping Scott's heart loyal to Vetra. Not gonna chase after other alien girls xDD


I did some research on them too and there wasn't enough quests left to advance their romance either.  I was literally (un)boned. :C



Tsukiyomi91 said:


> Oh... I need to play the whole game again from the beginning, with my equipments & customization from the last 3 completed playthrough.


Did that twice, highly recommended.  The feels in Citadel and Extended Cut were strong, very strong.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Aug 12, 2018)

3rd quote; I forget to mention that it was for Andromeda. >< my bad.

For loyalty quests, I did all of the others. One thing that bugs me though is we haven't seen or heard anything about the Quarian arks, after saving the salarian, asari & turian arks. Krogan guys was ok coz they already settled on "New Tuchanka"...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 12, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> When I say cut content, I mean picking units to carry out choices like ME2.. except instead of single characters, it'd be Aria's mercs or Krogan platoons. They even have some cut audio of some of it. Like Zaeed's group. Or Jack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again, Earth is under seige.  Why would they put Jack with a school bus of kids (not even joking), trying to dodge Reapers, on to the planet, likely to only be killed if they hit the ground?  They wouldn't.  It made no sense, so they cut it.  It makes sense that a rough draft would have all your allies helping you get to the Citadel but once they actually made it and realized how dark and dramatic it is, hearing all these people would take away from the sense of hopelessness and forboding that the Harbinger encounter is supposed to bring.  They had to convince players that Shepherd barely made it and he's on his last legs.  Plethora of allies sends the opposite signal.

Bringing Zaeed back for that last encounter didn't make sense either seeing how he played such a minor part in ME3.  Wouldn't be surprised if they cut a lot of non-major ME3 characters and put them on video chat because there was serious bugs with their balance, design, or animations that didn't make them free-form combat ready like the main characters.  They clearly fixed whatever technical issues there were by Citadel release.



Tsukiyomi91 said:


> 3rd quote; I forget to mention that it was for Andromeda. >< my bad.


You finished Andromeda three times? 8|


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 12, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Hudson went on the record saying that the game panned out as planned (including the ending).  The fan's demanding a rewrite of the ending surprised him and Mac Walters (lead writer).  EA gave the go ahead to patch in a different ending as well as the planned DLCs.
> 
> I'm going to have to see sources for these claims because the claims in regard to Kai Leng make about as much sense as lipstick on a pig.  I even read the Making of Mass Effect and there's no mention of any of this in there.
> 
> ...



lol.. Come on.. So I'm lying now? What do I even have to gain from that? If I'm going to lie, I'm going to make it worth my time. 

Not sure where I heard about that call for an extension anymore.. it's been years. It could have been in the "Last Hours of Mass Effect" documentary/video thing. Either way, it's definitely not the final vision, even if you just looked at the vids I just posted of Jack and Zaeed. And that's just a small piece. Like I said, they even had to cut entire worlds - like the Hanar homeworld.

Remember that guy from "Terra Firma" in the first game? He was working with the Hanar in planting the bomb. So really the Citadel mission was more about Terra Firma and Udina.. but it led to a bigger Hanar plot. And that reporter Emily Wong straps a camera on Shep so he can go into the wards and search out the bomb while you're on live TV as she's narrating. Instead, they cut her out of the game as well. And they put the IGN chick as a replacement and another afterthought.



FordGT90Concept said:


> Again, Earth is under seige.  Why would they put Jack with a school bus of kids (not even joking), trying to dodge Reapers, on to the planet, likely to only be killed if they hit the ground?  They wouldn't.  It made no sense, so they cut it.  It makes sense that a rough draft would have all your allies helping you get to the Citadel but once they actually made it and realized how dark and dramatic it is, hearing all these people would take away from the sense of hopelessness and forboding that the Harbinger encounter is supposed to bring.  They had to convince players that Shepherd barely made it and he's on his last legs.  Plethora of allies sends the opposite signal.
> 
> Bringing Zaeed back for that last encounter didn't make sense either seeing how he played such a minor part in ME3.
> 
> ...



Dude, Jack and her kids were there anyways. Even in the final game, she's there.. she's on your intercom, a few miles from you.

You're just being contrarian for the sake of it at this point. And I'm not even sure why. It's as if you think games are written in stone or something. Instead, it's an ugly process full of broken dreams. We're lucky with the rare gems that actually do follow the original vision.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Aug 12, 2018)

@FordGT90Concept yep. Though it was on Casual diffculty for storyline sake. Gonna go up to Hard difficulty later since my equipments are good enough. ;3

@StrayKAT "IGN chick" pfft xDDD good one.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 12, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> lol.. Come on.. So I'm lying now? What do I even have to gain from that? If I'm going to lie, I'm going to make it worth my time.


I didn't say you lied.  I read the books.  Again, what you're saying sounds like FanFic.



StrayKAT said:


> Not sure where I heard about that call for an extension anymore.. it's been years. It could have been in the "Last Hours of Mass Effect" documentary/video thing.


That's what I was referring to but didn't bother to look it up.



StrayKAT said:


> Remember that guy from "Terra Firma" in the first game? He was working with the Hanar in planting the bomb. So really the Citadel mission was more about Terra Firma and Udina.. but it led to a bigger Hanar plot.


Sounds like a side quest that got cut because creating the Hanar environment (lots of assets), only to be used once, was too costly for how little content it would add to the game.



StrayKAT said:


> Instead, they cut her out of the game as well. And they put the IGN chick as a replacement and another afterthought.


Wong was on Earth when the invasion began.  The Reapers used her broadcast signal to find her (only quantum entanglement communicators can't be traced). She presumably died.

Lore wise, Wong couldn't be on the Normandy because she isn't Alliance and the Normandy is an Alliance vessel that requires all imbedded journalists to be former Alliance so they know how to behave under duress.



StrayKAT said:


> Dude, Jack and her kids were there anyways. Even in the final game, she's there.. she's on your intercom, a few miles from you.


Been a long time since I played it.  Most of the similar dialog I remember is from the Grissom Academy mission.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 12, 2018)

This is why EA still thrives btw.. because people apparently like the shitty state these games come in. They don't complain - but rather defend them.

Just like DAI.. there's a lot of rewritings for the series.. especially that intermediary period between DA2/DAI.. where they canceled DA2's expansion pack. Solas and Morrigan/Flemeth were all part of that story instead. And the whole Inquisition thing actually had religious and political intrigue once.. until they rewrote shit and blew it up in DAI's title screen with a cheesy Big Bad story and the Templar/Mage war was resolved in the first act.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 12, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> This is why EA still thrives btw.. because people apparently like the shitty state these games come in. They don't complain - but rather defend them.


Someone is clearly forgetting that EA paid Bioware to rewrite the ending for Mass Effect 3 because fans complained.  As far as I know, that was a first and maybe only game EA ever published that they did that.

I haven't read the Dragon Age books so I can't comment on that.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 12, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Someone is clearly forgetting that EA paid Bioware to rewrite the ending for Mass Effect 3 because fans complained.  As far as I know, that was a first and maybe only game EA ever published that they did that.
> 
> I haven't read the Dragon Age books so I can't comment on that.



The books were part of the afterthought/rewrite process, after DA2's debacle (I mean the latest books.. there were also DAO books before). They redid the Eluvian story, while another book touched on the Mage rebellion just enough to give it some intrigue.. before they closed that chapter in DAI.

That was another game though where the lead expressed regret. David Gaider tried to be tightlipped, but let it out on his blog once (now closed). About the DA2 expansion that is.

ME3: That wasn't much of a rewrite (and I didn't care about that personally anyways. I've said a couple times that I don't mind the ending. I'm talking about execution.. of Earth itself.. the part before the ending. Not the ending itself). It's kind of sad in and of itself that that "extended cut" managed to satisfy people actually. It even ruins it in a way, with all of the slides and narration. The original had the right sort of pacing imho.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 12, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Spec Ops is great. I wouldn't measure it directly to military shooters though (although it could be). Since it came out in 2012, I can't help measuring it to Mass Effect 3... and the psychological and horrors of war issues they explore. In which case, it's so much better.
> 
> Maybe that's a strange comparison.


not that strange of a comparison ... as i own the trilogy and Andromeda and well ... got some similar impression when playing SO:TL


----------



## arni-gx (Aug 12, 2018)

playing this game a lot, since 2012....



Spoiler: sss


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 12, 2018)

@rtwjunkie why does We Happy Few have the "psychological horror" tag?  That's what's stopping me from wishlisting it.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 12, 2018)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> Played as Scott Ryder since he's the more "normal" looking one than his sister; Sarah Ryder


Like that?  I just used the character editor in the beginning.







FordGT90Concept said:


> @rtwjunkie why does We Happy Few have the "psychological horror" tag? That's what's stopping me from wishlisting it.



THAT is a good question  I have found no horror whatsoever at all in 7 hours.  Psychological yes, since there is a proxy Nazi police state controlling the population with a "happy" drug called joy, and when that fails, brutality and expulsion to the countryside with the "downers."  It's a pretty fun game, although fairly easy.  Easy doesn't mean I'm not enjoying myself though, because it really is a different species of game. Explorer, light RPG, light survival, comedy, stealth and combat.  There are so many weird elements put into it that it works.  

HOWEVER....wait for sale price.  If I hadn't already bought it 2 years ago on EA, I wouldn't pay the full price now.  I put it in the $30 region.  Of course, it's my opinion only.


----------



## jormungand (Aug 12, 2018)

Coral Highlands looks beautiful, the design of the maps in this MH is amazing.
Long sword  Water- Lighting-Fire element already made yeah!!!! need more farming for the armor sets now !!!!!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 12, 2018)

found a little something in my desk drawer ...


oh well time for a few hours in SWTOR:KOTET (i forgot one of my 70 didn't finish the ep XV of KOTET but that not about that one )

ironically one of my other 70 that have finished both storyline is a Zabrak (not the "Darth Maul" variante  ) Sith Warrior (prime class) Juggernaut (subclass)
the irony is ... well to have the "Wrath of the Emperor", "Commander of the Alliance"  and "Empress of Zakuul and the eternal throne" being that much light aligned ...

well kinda my fault ... since there is no neutral side ... i got tempted to do a "usually dark side" character with a full light walkthrough (altho only light III at that progression is not exceptional) which would make it kinda ... "neutral"

so ... i notice a new quest bringing me again on Iokath, with the respective fleet of the republic and empire trying to "steal" what's mine ... greedy pigs ...

after hearing what both commander had to "offer" (aka nothing ... )


i was given a choice ...


wait ... seriously? no option 3 "GTFO both of you!" ... uh ... both of my "ally" that come from each party recommend me to choose their own party ... because "it would be difficult to hold Iokath while fighting both side", mostly due to the Eternal Fleet shutting down when we entered Iokath's orbit ... (PLOT TWIST!) and being "stuck in the mud" ...

so, i pressed the 3rd button ... "esc" can't make a decision 



arni-gx said:


> playing this game a lot, since 2012....


ah me too ... but only since 1.0 i did really play it ... and ... tsk tsk a Obyekt 252U Defender ...



Spoiler: well me too... and no, the 50TP is not a Defender 2.0...



that was a "ok" match tho




having fun at mid tier









and my second Ace Tanker ... a bit ashamed of it tho


----------



## AlejoZ (Aug 12, 2018)

Some Fallout 4 with mods


----------



## EntropyZ (Aug 13, 2018)

The Zone. Where your future children will be born either blind or without limbs. A place which you will start calling home as no other will accept you anymore. Place you can never leave. I came here seeking freedom from my past life, I was young and stupid compared to my peers and thus I wanted to prove everyone I'm not worthless, but it seems as though I'm trapped here all the same... but it's alright. I close my eyes and think about the past. I'm not even sure if my loved ones ever really cared. Did I love anyone? Was it right choice to leave? I'll never know.





















I went through many hardships, most guys die in their first week, sometimes those lives added up to my own tally of the people I killed, for I feel guilt as they died when I led them to their doom. Maybe I could have prevented them being taken, I told them not to go but they wanted to prove they are ready for whatever the world may throw at them. I couldn't take away their sense pride, it seems that is all we had left. I keep asking myself why wasn't it me... It feels like I have someone always watching over me, like my life has purpose. I don't want to believe that, it just makes me feel worse considering the circumstances. It's even worse when I think about how I was in shoes, I saw so much death and decay, I thought it would make me stronger in the end.

But the weapons and powerful artifacts I have acquired, was it all worth their lives? I'm not a saint, far from it. I'm being hunted by their family and comrades and they need someone to blame.





















They used to call me "Ash" because I always burned the bodies of my fallen friends. I want them to be free and roam the zone so they may guide others like me in this hell. I had a tattoo made to remind me of everyone I lost. Every time I look in the mirror or the reflection on the surface of water, I see a man nearly broken, but held together by a strong bond.









I couldn't let anymore good men end their lives following my footsteps, but it would happen one way or the other. Does it matter? I don't know.




I said my goodbyes and wandered the land. I still hear the faint melodies around the fires, but now they are a distant memory. I'm still mad over the promises I could not keep. Sometimes I would have strange dreams about me heading north.  Maybe that is where I'm supposed to go, to find why my life still has any meaning. But one thing I know is, this is where I belong. I take a deep breath of the dead air around me and move on.


----------



## jormungand (Aug 13, 2018)

EntropyZ said:


> The Zone. Where your future children will be born either blind or without limbs. A place which you will start calling home as no other will accept you anymore. Place you can never leave. I came here seeking freedom from my past life, I was young and stupid compared to my peers and wanted to prove everyone I'm not worthless, but it seems as though I'm trapped all the same... but it's alright. I close my eyes and think about the past. I'm not even sure if my loved ones ever really cared. Did I love anyone? Was it right choice to leave? I'll never know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice job on those screenshots, you made me remember the post apocalyptic beauty of that game.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 13, 2018)

jormungand said:


> Nice job on those screenshots, you made me remember the post apocalyptic beauty of that game.


the only game I have completed more than once....


----------



## EntropyZ (Aug 13, 2018)

Ahhzz said:


> the only game I have completed more than once....


I've burned out on Skyrim and FO4. And F:NV has been proven to be a crash fest because I am unfamiliar with its mod compatibility. I'm very reluctant to play F:NV vanilla, just because it's the only game I played that already had it's GOTY version released by the time I got to it, so there were a lot of mods that improve on things but just couldn't figure out what was incompatible. I don't know If I'll ever play it even if I owe it to myself, I've seen plenty of play-throughs and montages of it already so I'm that much less interested in it because someone has more funny/interesting/blissful moments than me.

So I gave another try to S.T.A.L.K.E.R CoP / CoC + AO 3.1 + OA and other little addons to spice it up. I remember beating the vanilla game a long time ago, it was okay but I wanted more after I beat the main mission. I tried Misery 2.2 afterwards and I got absolutely wrecked, finding stuff took too long because a lot of rare stuff was in pre-set locations, kind of like Morrowind. But when items blend in the environment I look up a guide and think to myself that I am completely blind or just incompetent and helpless. I don't remember getting far past the mid-point because AI was too frustrating, I didn't try modding the game values myself back then (I didn't know it was really easy apparently).

I played around with CoC before but not to extent that I am now. Either the item spawns are absolutely ****ed or I am really damn lucky on 1.4.22. It's absolutely raining with tools after you get past a certain point or you just get lucky. My current character is a Loner, guess what I found in the first stash right beside me. A Veles detector, that thing is the second best detector you can get in the game. I went to farm artifacts and emissions were pretty frequent which regen artifact pools back, and tried to visit as many anomalies as I could before any of the other factions could get the artifacts first, the problem I had with the AI is that is immune to environmental damage, they can walk around flames and not give one thus able to get some artifacts before you do. And then the guy just goes and announces he has a bubble or a goldfish.  I go out of my way to kill them because I think it was rightfully mine. But I do get a load of cash coming in and by the time I hit the high mark in reputation I'm a near unstoppable killing machine. Except when the AI can see in the dark perfectly fine without night-vision and able to head shot me 1 time out of 5. They're even deadlier with high rate of fire weapons, and they have unlimited ammo. They? They can take 5-8 headshots from a 7.62 at medium range without an exo. WHAT. I would tweak that but that's how the mod was supposed to be played.

I think it's my fault for not using the Gauss rifle or DMRs. Those have higher per-shot damage, headshots are much more deadlier to AI, especially with higher-grade AP version of the ammunition. The downside is they weigh twice as much as any other weapon of similar class once upgraded and you can't upgrade the Gauss Rifle or some of the other special weapons.

The spawn balance is fine, especially on weapons, but one playthrough I had 0 RPG-7's available for the entirely of the playthrough, not even the enemy had them as broken. I start this character I got 3 RPG-7's, 2 Gauss Rifles, 2 grenade launchers and some other rare weapons MUCH quicker, besides the Veles detector from the beginning gave me a really good head-start from the get-go. The enemy AI on CoC with some tweaks is pretty good, I just don't like the unfair weapon damage NPC v. Player.

I really like the achievement system, you can get really neat passive bonuses to trading and some gameplay mechanics, I wish they were more varied though.

I installed the artifact expansion addon, I really like it, brings more variety, because I got bored of carrying the same Goldfish + Bubble combo for god of deep pockets.

This all from my current experience.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 13, 2018)

Only mod I use on Bethseda games is the unofficial patches...because not-quite-as-broken-as-it-really-is.  When I played through Skyrim, I only encountered two bugs and one was a deliberate design choice (removed a perk from the Minecraft inspired pick).  Can't really name any specific bugs in any other Bethsoft games I played with unofficial patches.  Without it: bugs, bugs everywhere.


----------



## EntropyZ (Aug 13, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Only mod I use on Bethseda games is the unofficial patches...because not-quite-as-broken-as-it-really-is.


You know what they say. Keep it simple-stupid. But I am obsessed with mods, when I compare the main game to a modded one, I'm thinking why was this not available, push back the damn release date and give me something worthwhile. Last two games seemed rushed.

It's particularly worse when the main game lacks good content, such as FO4 and Skyrim, they didn't have good quests. Now FO3 and F:NV were probably the last games that had variety and good story telling, especially on side-quests. People say FO3 sucks, what they did is play just the main story and the DLCs with a bunch of retconned lore. The meat and the potatoes were the side-quests on that game, which most people that complained did not explore.

Anyway, nothing wrong with playing how you want it, that's the fun in it, you can make it into what you want (within the realm of engine limitations).

I don't like the silence about the game engine for TES:VI, last time they really wanted to show off how the creation engine (which is old GameBryo with a bunch of crap tacked on) is so amazing.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 13, 2018)

The problem with FO3 is the crappy guns and the necessity of using VATS to score hits.  The gameplay really suffered because of that.  New Vegas fixed that and it's echoed in the subsequent games.


----------



## EntropyZ (Aug 13, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The problem with FO3 is the crappy guns and the necessity of using VATS to score hits.  The gameplay really suffered because of that.  New Vegas fixed that and it's echoed in the subsequent games.


I didn't like the gun-play in both, everything took Oblivion values where character models can move insanely fast. You need to get really good especially when using iron-sights on targets that just b-line towards you.

I remember just getting out of Goodsprings trying to shoot someone with one of those crappy hunting rifles, breaks my ass. Also the almost hit-scan bullets.

Agreed, FO4's gunplay is pretty sweet it felt more natural, but even then I'd have awkward moments when aiming, but once you get used to it. It's smooth sailing. The oversized weapon/1st person fov and models didn't help. The 10mm Pistol and Assault Rifle felt like I'm using one of those garbage cans from videos where a guy lights the back of it and it just explodes.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 13, 2018)

Skyrim by itself entertained me AT FIRST. I think it should be weighed on that.. Your first playthrough. I mod the hell out of games too, but this is 7+ years later, after multiple playthroughs.

On it's own, the only thing that truly grated on me (and still does) is worldspace size. And it's not something that will ever be fixed by mods unfortunately.


----------



## EntropyZ (Aug 13, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Skyrim by itself entertained me AT FIRST. I think it should be weighed on that.. Your first playthrough. I mod the hell out of games too, but this is 7+ years later, after multiple playthroughs.
> 
> On it's own, the only thing that truly grated on me (and still does) is worldspace size. And it's not something that will ever be fixed by mods unfortunately.


Oh it was glorious at first, but second character got stale pretty quick. There was that TES mod that re-added all of the missing cities and towns. Never tried it, but the worldspace size is too small to accommodate the actual distances that you were supposed travel according to lore and TES:Arena.

I had close to 30+ characters made for LE through SE. And I am dead. Literally. Thousands of hours sunk. Was it worth all the nasty crashes and freezes, hell yeah. I would have an odd one out and go back to Oblivion because, I like that world and its environment just as much. I'm not going to replay Morrowind again, it's still very fresh in my mind and I'm waiting for Skywind patiently, I want to see how all the good things about Morrowind can be applied to an engine with less limitations.

Morrowind was probably one of the best RP experiences I've had, Skyrim+Requiem comes close though, that was the only way to play LE for me.

I can't bring myself to play Nehrim or Enderal. I don't why I'm avoiding them. Probably the same reason because I can't mod those experiences that much.

I haven't even tried Witcher 2 or 3 yet. I have them in my list to play. But. I. Just. Caaaaan't. And I don't know why. What am I waiting for. It's like I am limiting myself from having nice things because I think I don't deserve them or something.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 13, 2018)

EntropyZ said:


> Oh it was glorious at first, but second character got stale pretty quick. There was that TES mod that re-added all of the missing cities and towns. Never tried it, but the worldspace size is too small to accommodate the actual distances that you were supposed travel according to lore and TES:Arena.
> 
> I had close to 30+ characters made for LE through SE. And I am dead. Literally. Thousands of hours sunk. Was it worth all the nasty crashes and freezes, hell yeah. I would have an odd one out and go back to Oblivion because, I like that world and its environment just as much. I'm not going to replay Morrowind again, it's still very fresh in my mind and I'm waiting for Skywind patiently, I want to see how all the good things about Morrowind can be applied to an engine with less limitations.
> 
> ...



Yeah, the worldspace thing really nags at me, like I said. No matter how much I mod or improve or add new areas, the game unfortunately is broken by design as far as actual worldspace size. This is where I blame consoles. lol. PC's can improve most of what's there, but consoles held back the design itself. But I still have fun, don't get me wrong. I haven't made as many characters as you, so I plan to play at least one more.


----------



## Frick (Aug 13, 2018)

@EntropyZ New Vegas don't really need mods, and honestly I don't see why it's so important to play with mods from the start. Graphics? There are no worthwile global mod for it and the ones that exist I really don't see the point with. They make some things prettier, but not all things, so it's not consistent. Gameplay mods? You don't even know how the game plays and what you want to change (and I haven't found any mod that do exactly what I want anyway). But then I find modding extremely overrated. Not even in Skyrim I found it worth it, not even the "hardcore" mods, because they're all incomplete somehow, or unbalanced, or just plain bad.


Anyway, finished the final boss in vanilla Grim Dawn, onwards to the expansion! Lvl52 now, and the boss was really rather easy. I have no idea about how good my character (Commando, IE Soldier+Demolotionist, 2H melee) actually is, but I haven't ran into anything that gave me pause yet. I also started a Necromancer focusing on skeleton raising. I want to do a pure Necromamcer (not getting a secondary mastery), but I don't know how feasible that is.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 13, 2018)

Honestly, I'm fine with just patching things up as far as Fallout games go (unofficial patches/script extender patches/etc). I'm a bit more fanatical about TES (actually, a lot more).


----------



## EntropyZ (Aug 13, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Honestly, I'm fine with just patching things up as far as Fallout games go (unofficial patches/script extender patches/etc). I'm a bit more fanatical about TES (actually, a lot more).


Fanatical you say? I have a dedicated merged mod package with patches applied and balanced for an optimal play-through, lots of keystrokes and mouse button mashings in xEdit. And I have a tailor made weapon/armor/weather/sound/gameplay/follower/AI that takes the best that was ported to SE and smashes that on-top of the USSEP. With 0 hick-ups. Best part is, 70 .esp plugins have been turned to just 6. I'm still nowhere finished as the community keeps giving. But it's pretty comprehensive. And it just #feelsgoodman.

I did this to a lower degree in LE because Requiem was the bane of making everything compatible, every aspect of my the merging hinged and depended on balancing for that mod, even the mod author himself was reluctant to add anything that didn't conform to the way the mod was supposed to be played. But on SE I took a simpler approach and didn't use it, gave me a lot of freedom and liberties. I still don't like how via Legendary system and perks, after gaining enough levels I can become master of every skill and the RP character building is essentially ruined at that point, but it's up to the player to decide to level those skills further, you can just not legendary the skills, but then there's no character skill progression anymore after you get your primaries and secondaries up to 100.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 13, 2018)

EntropyZ said:


> Fanatical you say? I have a dedicated merged mod package with patches applied and balanced for an optimal play-through, lots of keystrokes and mouse button mashings in xEdit. And I have a tailor made weapon/armor/weather/sound/gameplay/follower/AI that takes the best that was ported to SE and smashes that on-top of the USSEP. With 0 hick-ups. Best part is, 70 .esp plugins have been turned to just 6. I'm still nowhere finished as the community keeps giving. But it's pretty comprehensive. And it just #feelsgoodman.
> 
> I did this to a lower degree in LE because Requiem was the bane of making everything compatible, every aspect of my the merging hinged and depended on balancing for that mod, even the mod author himself was reluctant to add anything that didn't conform to the way the mod was supposed to be played. But on SE I took a simpler approach and didn't use it, gave me a lot of freedom and liberties.



Heh, yeah I don't go that far. Lately, I've even dropped some of the xEDIT stuff actually. Cleaning Bethesda's files is kind of pointless (I could get into it more, but won't derail.. since you use Smash, look up what Mator has to say about it). I can not slim ESPs down that low though. That's impressive. I've even made a lot of ESL files, and still got a fair number of ESPs.


----------



## Frick (Aug 13, 2018)

So what's the goal with all them mods? Why do you go in for it so much?


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 13, 2018)

Frick said:


> So what's the goal with all them mods? Why do you go in for it so much?



To me, it's just a bit a need for "vanilla +". Things that  I looked at or somewhat sensed in the back of my mind during vanilla play and said "Y'know, using this or that could make this better." I actually don't transform the game much or alter textures very much.. and yet I still reach a plugin limit (Old Skyrim plugin limit is 252 esps or something). Also, some mods have multiple esps, so those tend to stack up.


----------



## EntropyZ (Aug 13, 2018)

Frick said:


> So what's the goal with all them mods? Why do you go in for it so much?


Better character building, adding objects from lore and fixing said retconned lore. AI that's actually competent in fighting and uses everything they have at you. Updated visuals that were lack-luster compared to games even released few years prior. Adding and augmenting existing game mechanics to add more variety. Skill system that makes more sense, for example training in one-handed also gives flat bonuses to two-handed. Content for early/mid/late game. And best of all alternate starts. _What if?_ We weren't Dragonborn... and simply start as a companion while during quests with actual consequences.

There are so many things that I wanted the game to have from the start but it didn't, and that is why I couldn't enjoy it past the first time I played it. I can get best armor in the game without trying. It feels like I achieved nothing. The biggest problem I have with the vanilla game is the main quest. Within the first hours of the game you find out you are bad-ass dragon slaying Nord (canon?) that has the soul of a Dragon. You can avoid the main quest and do other things, but everyone constantly references the dragons and Dragonborn, that's all the game focuses on, apart from the civil war it's like nothing else really matters or has consequences.

Everything looked the same, I met the same people, I killed the same creatures, I did the same quests and I got the same unbalanced rewards with enemies that are sponges on higher difficulties. It just turns into a grindy unenjoyable game. I crave variety and that runs out pretty quick in the un-modded version.

Without the lore the game has nothing for it to be fair... And even that is being run into the ground for the power-fantasy. Good for those kinds people that like being a bad-ass with an immortal dragon soul all the time.

But what about the people that like _actual role-playing_? It doesn't have to be hardcore like some of the overhaul mods. But they didn't give us an option. There's little choice. For something that calls itself RPG Sandbox it was lack-luster and didn't live up to the hardcore audience, mainly the people who really enjoyed Morrowind and games in similar spirit.

I love the lore to bits, it's very interesting, but the current game director made the Skyrim and Fallout 4 do not have much in common with it's lore anymore...
Remove the Dragonborn and some other quests, and Skyrim becomes a cookie cutter RPG that might as well be named something else. Fallout 4, it's not a Fallout game, not by a long-shot. It caries the name but none of the spirit that made the first 3 main titles. It's a good game, but_ it's not Fallout_.

Bethesda Game Studios lost almost all of what made it unique, due to ZeniMax, now they follow the footsteps of Ubisoft and EA. They'll probably find some way to mess up their new IP too. I lost all hope, when I found out the Creation Engine is same old ****.

I'm not saying game development is easy, but with the time and resources BGS has, they could can do much, much better.

What mods do is give you the tools to fill that sandbox and build something wonderful in it. And even re-shape it to your heart's desire. This is just a single example for one of their games. I can play Morrowind with using just a few mods and visual updates, that's it. It's just right as is. Skyrim always had a bunch of missed potential, and barely fleshed out game mechanics that had a lot to be desired. Your choices and achievements are a footnote. The game holds you by the hand and treats you like an infant. Shouts are just powers that is just an updated spell system from Oblivion that isn't useful anymore past a certain point because they do not scale, the ridiculous cooldown amount makes most of the shouts useless, a lot of the "new" game mechanics came at the last minute from games that already had them, so they weren't anything "new". The list goes on, but the biggest travesty is the departure from roleplaying.

Mods are literally able to remedy that, it's a band-aid. But a very powerful one. I put blood, sweat and tears to try and get close to what I envisioned some of these games to be, but they never lived up to my expectations. They didn't even bother to re-add the cut content for the re-releases. Something that mods do.

I'm not playing full-price for an unfinished game. End of. That is why I bought them on sale, I vote with my wallet.

Developers just don't seem to listen, they say do, but they don't. Bethesda used to have their own forums where they took community feedback! That was a lot of inspiration for a lot of things including the lore itself for TES! I wonder what happened to that!?

Slightly unrelated but, Hell you could play the modded Lost in Nightmare chapters in RE5 PC port before the PC Gold Edition was ever released. It took Crapcom years to add something that we already had!

My whole motivation to modding is creating. It's much easier to simply destroy something or ignore it. No wonder there are a bunch of peed-off people (myself included) on forums ever since Internet was conceived.

TL;DR - Mods breath life into a corpse that developers parade around and saying it's the new and better experience. Not a lot is really new, everything else is recycled.

What a simple question, and a confusing answer. No regrets.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 13, 2018)

EntropyZ said:


> You know what they say. Keep it simple-stupid. But I am obsessed with mods, when I compare the main game to a modded one


thou art not alone! mods can add a lot of things from a simple follower, better textures  or new quest to a whole total conversion and that's what make Skyrim so alive ...

well the modders do better than the dev and publisher thus: MOD IT UNTIL IT CRASH! rinse and repeat. (for me it's a part of the game, to make it work )

and ... pfeh ... SE?


between the 3 .... the clearly superior is the vanilla modded  (okay okay ... we can mod the "remaster" ... but well for now ... not all mods i like in Skyrim are ported to SE or working with SE, thus: inferior product.)

the only game i don't mod from Beth's is Doom (2016) since unlike the other ... that one is pretty much complete (how unusual for Beth's )


----------



## EntropyZ (Aug 14, 2018)

GreiverBlade said:


> thou art not alone! mods can add a lot of things from a simple follower, better textures  or new quest to a whole total conversion and that's what make Skyrim so alive ...
> 
> well the modders do better than the dev and publisher thus: MOD IT UNTIL IT CRASH! rinse and repeat. (for me it's a part of the game, to make it work )
> 
> ...


Skyrim LE is superior from mod availability stand-point, some of the major prerequisites that are SKSE plugins cannot be ported to SE because mod author did not provide any source code or gave permission to port it, it's worse when the author cannot understand English.

Graphically SE can look better than than modded LE, the problem is many of the great looking Reshade/ENB hybrid presets aren't available. And most of LE textures can be used on SE with no problems and meshes can be converted easily. I've done this with my own mega-merge and the pseudo-HDT havok physics work fine.

Performance wise, SE should run faster than LE on newer graphics cards. The engine manages to be more stable with the same fixes applied.

BGS had no hands with Doom (2016), it was the merged id software staff that did everything AFAIK, but it is funny that the publisher seemed to interfere little with the product. It's BGS sticking out their rear-end for the publisher arm of the company that made me give up on the TES and Fallout franchise, the only reason those games are replayable are mods, and I didn't hear it from them saying that it's what keeps those games still relevant today. I still prefer the original modded with D4D weapons on Brutal Doom. Plus there are millions of wads to play. I see no custom campaigns for Doom (2016).


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 14, 2018)

EntropyZ said:


> Graphically SE can look better than than modded LE,


muh ... well not in my opinion ... nor the previous pic i posted fully agree  
ah ... i can't help but think SE is what Beth's made stealing idea from what modders did with LE (luckily since i got SE for free i am not really complaining, but still ... )

if mod availability is what make LE superior then LE is superior  



EntropyZ said:


> Graphically SE can look better than than modded LE, the problem is many of the great looking Reshade/ENB hybrid presets aren't available. And most of LE textures can be used on SE with no problems


not thinking so either ...  



EntropyZ said:


> Performance wise, SE should run faster than LE on newer graphics cards.


well i am fine at 60fps (well 59.5) 255 mods (14 mod pack preset tho  ) and a heavy ENB 



EntropyZ said:


> BGS had no hands with Doom (2016), it was the merged id software staff that did everything AFAIK, but it is funny that the publisher seemed to interfere little with the product.


well, thus why it was complete  



EntropyZ said:


> I still prefer the original modded with D4D weapons on Brutal Doom. Plus there are millions of wads to play. I see no custom campaigns for Doom (2016).


well ... i meant 2016 because i wads'ed the hell out of DOOM, DOOM II and Final DOOM


----------



## EntropyZ (Aug 14, 2018)

GreiverBlade said:


> well i am fine at 60fps (well 59.5) 255 mods (14 mod pack preset tho  ) and a heavy ENB


ENB/Reshade combo running at 75 capped, some dips to below 60. I see you're running a 1070 too. The physics don't glitch out either, nor does the water. Too bad either of the games don't run like this out-of-the-box.

Did they ever manage to get rid of cell border load lag on LE? It caused micro-stutters that happen when new cells have to load. That just broke the camel's back and I went to SE.

Regardless I'm helping with the efforts to port stuff to SE while fixing the bugs left when the mod was abandoned. I see a lot of followers being ported, but one very ambitious mod won't make it... due to that mentioned SKSE plugin shortage, there's an SSE port but it's bugged and unstable and is on hold because the mod author is going rapid-fire on patches on the main LE page.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 14, 2018)

I don't like ENBs or SE's looks lol. But I'll take SE for overall stability and less script lag and ability to run more script heavy mods at a time (that's what LE is really poor at).

SE only looks like shit because that oversaturated look became popular with ENB and some weather mods. They all equally suck. If I could just get LE's generally blue-ish/winter look with volumetric improvements and better shadows from SE, I'd be happy. That original look was perfect.. it's practically the same in most "winter heavy" media. I mean, you won't see a Game of Thrones episode with that shitty oversaturation. They'd be laughed at. But for some reason, in Skyrim mod-land, it's a plus to some people.

Even before ENBs became popular, it seemed the gamer community still didn't like it, and criticized Skyrim's dull palette. But it was purposeful.


----------



## EntropyZ (Aug 14, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> I don't like ENBs or SE's looks lol. But I'll take SE for overall stability and less script lag and ability to run more script heavy mods at a time (that's what LE is really poor at).
> 
> SE only looks like shit because that oversaturated look became popular with ENB and some weather mods. They all equally suck. If I could just get LE's generally blue-ish/winter look with volumetric improvements and better shadows from SE, I'd be happy. That original look was perfect.. it's practically the same in most "winter heavy" media. I mean, you won't see a Game of Thrones episode with that shitty oversaturation.


I mean it's possible to have that, ENB has near full control of lighting, and re-shade can help with the colors. It would just take a lot of time to get that aesthetic right. (Hehe aesthethicc)

I used to be in love with bloom and what-not in games, but now it looks like Vaseline smeared all over the screen. So when I played S.T.A.L.K.E.R again, it felt so natural.

The dull palette wouldn't be so bad if they didn't screw with the shadows and lighting, LE had some of the worst I had seen that time for that current console gen.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 14, 2018)

EntropyZ said:


> I mean it's possible to have that, ENB has near full control of lighting, and re-shade can help with the colors. It would just take a lot of time to get that aesthetic right. (Hehe aesthethicc)



I've tried. I've used ENB on LE with only the most barebone settings and turned on only godrays and some other things and it still does funky things.. especially face textures render a bit differently.

I've tried making my own mods that migrated the old Skyrim colorspaces to SE's - and I can get the overall look of LE... but the fog and godrays are too intense with this setting. I probably need to adjust these too, but it's beyond my limits. edit: I can completely turn off godrays though.. but that's not the greatest option either.


----------



## EntropyZ (Aug 14, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> I've tried. I've used ENB on LE with only the most barebone settings and turned on only godrays and some other things and it still does funky things.. especially face textures render a bit differently.
> 
> I've tried making my own mods that migrated the old Skyrim colorspaces to SE's - and I can get the overall look of LE... but the fog and godrays are too intense with this setting. I probably need to adjust these too, but it's beyond my limits. edit: I can completely turn off godrays though.. but that's not the greatest option either.


Gameplay-wise nodoubt LE is still go-to for anyone. I will admit SE looks "off" even with a different paint-job (ENB/ReShade) it's still the same damn game no matter how you cut it.

4 of my favorite ENB presets are still LE only. They give the saturated fantasy look during days and in warmer climates, and desaturated bleak-ness at night and cold climates. Weather and time-of-day settings are a powerful thing.

I'm just wondering how well both versions will age as the next console gen comes around.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 14, 2018)

EntropyZ said:


> Gameplay-wise nodoubt LE is still go-to for anyone. I will admit SE looks "off" even with a different paint-job (ENB/ReShade) it's still the same damn game no matter how you cut it.
> 
> I'm just wondering how well both versions will age as the next console gen comes around.



Like I said, I've decided to just live with SE.. because of the stability. I run a few script heavy things that are often persistent (Wet n Cold, Footprints, some gore stuff), along with more NPCs.. and then bring in script heavy combat mods (like DCO/Deadly Dragons ports), and it runs without a hitch. This is a bit laggy on LE.


----------



## EntropyZ (Aug 14, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Like I said, I've decided to just live with SE.. because of the stability. I run a few script heavy things that are often persistent (Wet n Cold, Footprints, some gore stuff), along with add many more NPCs.. and then bring in script heavy combat mods (like DCO/Deadly Dragons ports), and it runs without a hitch. This is a bit laggy on LE.


You're not running into the newly discovered papyrusVM crash. Huuuuuh... Okay.

For me it's enough to run 1 heavily scripted combat follower with "phases" and spells that look like straight out of an anime (For testing purposes and remodeling for my mega-merge). Or just running the newer versions of XPMS. Because the stupid thing will apply weapon scaling scripts on every NPC in sight and crash the game. The newest version mentions something about fixing that, but I'm not willing to break something that actually works now.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 14, 2018)

EntropyZ said:


> You're not running into the newly discovered papyrusVM crash. Huuuuuh... Okay.



What's that? I haven't played in awhile.. planned to. But never saw that before.


----------



## EntropyZ (Aug 14, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> What's that? I haven't played in awhile.. planned to. But never saw that before.


Guess those are pretty stable now, huh? I've been avoiding wet and cold/footprints like the plague since LE.
It's a crash that happens when the script thread just poops itself (Too much looping). Engine Fixes does nothing about it. And there silence about it from the mod author for now. I thought maybe the buffer could be extended or something to deal with the extra active script threads.

Since I know almost nothing about C++ or Visual Studio. I couldn't help in the endeavor other than provide memory dumps.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 14, 2018)

EntropyZ said:


> Guess those are pretty stable now, huh? I've been avoiding wet and cold/footprints like the plague since LE.



Oh yeah, no probs so far. Although combining Frostfall and Wet n Cold seems to cause probs for some people (but I decided to use the Creation Club's survival.. which is actually pretty good imho). Footprints is especially revamped and not what it once was.

edit: Gonna blame Frostfall in that btw.. it hasn't seen an update in awhile.


----------



## EntropyZ (Aug 14, 2018)

Anyway it's late and we're running the thread now.  You guys had some good points and I appreciated the input.

Somehow it feels like the wounds are healing after Immersive Encounters have made a save unplayable (removing the mod helps). So I'm staying off-of playing Skyrim for a while. Even if it will take some catching up later.

I don't do wholesome, non-ragey posts like this. So don't get used to it. I'm trying to decide between Dark Souls III and Warhammer 40K: Dark Crusade to close-up the day. I think I _need_ to pick the latter. (Xenos rule)


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 14, 2018)

Frick said:


> So what's the goal with all them mods? Why do you go in for it so much?


I have the maximum number of mods allowed, alll perfectly harmonized to work perfectly.

What I get are several huge quest lines, a score of additional dungeons, several additional lands (one of the creators was so good Bethesda hired him), numerous towns, and expansions on the “cities.”  I get enhanced trade and an actual working economy.  I get vastly improved dialogue choices by player and NPC’s as well as better background conversations.

I get numerous additional NPC’s, and whether they are recruitable or not, they add a lot to a sparsely populated world.

I get the single most intelligent and unique NPC ever made (Inigo).  His AI is phenomenal and has been programmed for nearly anything the Player does and object he carries or owns.  He comments on locations, and has been programmed to hold complete Independant conversations with numerous other npc’s, some of whom come with the game.  He feels 100 times more real than anything Beth made.

I get real ecosystems of flora and fauna the behaves more realistically.  I get a huge expansion on the companions guild, which was begging for an expanded and deeper quest line.  I get expansions on weapons and armor and a vastly more immersive smithing mod.  Things like a simple cowherd and his cows by a river go a long way to make it more.

Pretty much this is just the tip of the iceberg, but should give you an idea what I get out of mods.

Yes, I always play every Bethesda game without mods the first time. Those that are intensely moddable such as the Fallout series and TES series are seriously lacking, and I then find mods after to fill in what I feel is missing.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 14, 2018)

POE atm


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 14, 2018)

EntropyZ said:


> Agreed, FO4's gunplay is pretty sweet it felt more natural, but even then I'd have awkward moments when aiming, but once you get used to it.


A lot of times I used VATS, enemy was right next to me in Fallout 4.  Weirdness ensues.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 14, 2018)

I don't really play it as a typical shooter. My main character is the female.. made her a "lawyer" (like her canon career). I have a different theme for every Fallout (sci-fi/cowboy/etc).


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 14, 2018)

being a fan of Shin Megami Tensei series ... (anime/game/manga, Devil summoner/Persona/Devil Survivor/classic) i guess i was waiting for one like that one ... 

a true SMT game on mobile (f2p with micro transaction but ... well i did play "SMT:Imagine Online" before, so it's not a biggie   )
Dx2, good thing it does give you the option, on start screen, to download the full data set (after a benchmark determining the settings for you phone )


got surprised by the game's main theme and opening video (a true SMT indeed ) 








and the OST is just as awesome ...

gameplay wise it's quite nice, graphically not bad at all 


and... well uh? someone is not quite right in the head (well ... who is? no one is normal everyone is weird  )


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 14, 2018)

EntropyZ said:


> But what about the people that like _actual role-playing_? It doesn't have to be hardcore like some of the overhaul mods. But they didn't give us an option. There's little choice. For something that calls itself RPG Sandbox it was lack-luster and didn't live up to the hardcore audience, mainly the people who really enjoyed Morrowind and games in similar spirit.
> ....


Gotta +1 this. They should call most of these "Fantasy Games", not RPGs. Too few of them actively encourage players actually immersing themselves in their character, and responding to the world as that character.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Aug 14, 2018)

Progress on my 4th playthrough for ME: Andromeda... Completed Eos (aka Habitat 1), though Viability is still at 76%. Now onto Onaon (that's how I spell it??), meeting with the Angarans.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 14, 2018)

Ahhzz said:


> Gotta +1 this. They should call most of these "Fantasy Games", not RPGs. Too few of them actively encourage players actually immersing themselves in their character, and responding to the world as that character.



I think TES does that well actually.. even without having good dialogue choices. It allows roleplay through your reactions to the environment at least (and that environment is fairly dynamic and rarely scripted.. at least in relation to most games). But first the player needs to meet it halfway and simply decide who their character is.. and stay in that mode. Once you've gotten a feel for that, then you'll end up roleplaying automatically. If some crazy old woman comes running at you in the middle of the night, seemingly rambling nonsense.. If you're a good guy, you're going to roleplay through that and try to figure her out. If you're an asshole, you're going to chop her down. lol. There's no narrative handholding, but it's still pretty flexible about reflecting whatever psychology your character has.


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 14, 2018)

After watching Doom Eternal, I got an itch to play Doom 2016 again on Nightmare level. Or whatever it was the hardest difficulty.


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 14, 2018)

Ahhzz said:


> Gotta +1 this. They should call most of these "Fantasy Games", not RPGs. Too few of them actively encourage players actually immersing themselves in their character, and responding to the world as that character.



I like how Tyranny approached that idea. It didn't last for very long as it did, but while it did, it was awesome.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 14, 2018)

I played Hunt: Showdown over the Steam free weekend with my nephew and had some fun.. but in a day and a half, I made it to level 40... which tells me in a week I'd be at 100. It does have a prestige system. I don't know what to think about that part of it or why it even has it. It has a non-real money system. Which means you earn money at the end of a round depending on how well you did.

So, you hire bounty hunters to use in the game and each bounty hunter has his on leveling system outside of your own leveling system. This means if a bounty hunter dies in a game then you lose your level progress for that character. I do not like this feature and it's the main reason I did not buy the game.

The best part for me was the graphics. I could get 60 frames on low settings on my GTX 970 and it still looked amazing. I did turn it up to medium and it dropped to 35-48 fps.  What I didn't like about the game was the aiming... It's a two-part system which means if you right click your mouse you sort of aim, but to look down your sights you have to press shift after you left click.. I hate that part of the game.  The left click aim was only good for shotguns.

I would say hold off in its current beta state. It just doesn't have enough content to justify spending $24.99 on sale and definitely not the full $29.99 price.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 14, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> I like how Tyranny approached that idea. It didn't last for very long as it did, but while it did, it was awesome.


I still haven't given that one a try... guess I'll wait for a steal on GoG or HumbleBundle 



StrayKAT said:


> I think TES does that well actually.. even without having good dialogue choices. It allows roleplay through your reactions to the environment at least (and that environment is fairly dynamic and rarely scripted.. at least in relation to most games). But first the player needs to meet it halfway and simply decide who their character is.. and stay in that mode. Once you've gotten a feel for that, then you'll end up roleplaying automatically. If some crazy old woman comes running at you in the middle of the night, seemingly rambling nonsense.. If you're a good guy, you're going to roleplay through that and try to figure her out. If you're an asshole, you're going to chop her down. lol. There's no narrative handholding, but it's still pretty flexible about reflecting whatever psychology your character has.


True enough   I guess I'd call that more "reactionary" than "role-playing" heheh.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 14, 2018)

Same here.. Tyranny has been on my wishlist for awhile. Still haven't played Pillars of Eternity either (which I do own).


----------



## AlwaysHope (Aug 15, 2018)

F****** bug in FO4's Nuka World prevents my character from talking to leader of the Operators.... grrrrrrrrr....

So I destroyed ALL raiders here... ho hum... 

Don't ya hate it when your character gets so far into a game, level 40+ and discovers bug in major quest line for this DLC!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 15, 2018)

AlwaysHope said:


> F****** bug in FO4's Nuka World prevents my character from talking to leader of the Operators.... grrrrrrrrr....
> 
> So I destroyed ALL raiders here... ho hum...
> 
> Don't ya hate it when your character gets so far into a game, level 40+ and discovers bug in major quest line for this DLC!


Do you have the latest unofficial patch installed? That sounds like a bug it would have fixed.  If not, some enterprising person has likely made a mod fix for it.  You can get both at Nexus Mods.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Aug 15, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> Do you have the latest unofficial patch installed? That sounds like a bug it would have fixed.  If not, some enterprising person has likely made a mod fix for it.  You can get both at Nexus Mods.



Yes, been a fan of them since yrs ago for both Skyrim & FO4. 
I never play with more than about 10 mods ever.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Aug 15, 2018)

Now trying to make Voeld (ice world) habitable in ME Andromeda. Viability status is at 28%. Gonna thin out kett presence before I terraform the planet. Also searching for the asari ark & their Pathfinder. Once done, I'll travel to Havarl in search for the turian ark, their Pathfinder & fix Havarl at the same time.


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 15, 2018)

AlwaysHope said:


> F****** bug in FO4's Nuka World prevents my character from talking to leader of the Operators.... grrrrrrrrr....
> 
> So I destroyed ALL raiders here... ho hum...
> 
> Don't ya hate it when your character gets so far into a game, level 40+ and discovers bug in major quest line for this DLC!



Dunno... I never took Bethesda's coding seriously so it never surprises me that a save breaks. Its still hilarious watching 1999 clipping issues in 2016 content.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 15, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> Do you have the latest unofficial patch installed? That sounds like a bug it would have fixed.  If not, some enterprising person has likely made a mod fix for it.  You can get both at Nexus Mods.


funny how i never need unofficial patches (not that the author responsible for those aren't working better than Beth's devs  ... they sure do ... ) since i rarely encounter any of the fabled bug they are correcting (luck or not ... i wonder ) soooo i can keep 255 slot for what is important ...

not only in Skyrim, also in Fallout NV Oblivion Morrowind... the most horrendous bug i see in the game, would be the npc and player facegen and facegeom 



Tsukiyomi91 said:


> Now trying to make Voeld (ice world) habitable in ME Andromeda. Viability status is at 28%. Gonna thin out kett presence before I terraform the planet. Also searching for the asari ark & their Pathfinder. Once done, I'll travel to Havarl in search for the turian ark, their Pathfinder & fix Havarl at the same time.


damn you're making me want to re play ME:A 



AlwaysHope said:


> I never play with more than about 10 mods ever.


never say never ....you are missing a lot and under exploiting the game in question  (in that case also ... the unofficial patch could be your eleventh ... and that would probably solve your issue since you have one  )

ah yes, what i am playing right now ... oh well still on SWTOR leveling my Gunslinger char chaining some heroic 2+ mission.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Aug 15, 2018)

@GreiverBlade xDD


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 15, 2018)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> @GreiverBlade xDD


modded ME:A obviously ... 

also .... Voeld 


i think i already did post that one here ....

oh, and who got issues with Sarah?

cause i don't...


welp, mods help ... Peebee unmasked 

and to make an echo and joke to that sentence "You're right. I love mods. They open path to all sort of new things."


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 15, 2018)

GreiverBlade said:


> damn you're making me want to re play ME:A


Same here.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Aug 15, 2018)

@GreiverBlade definitely looked better than vanilla. Oh btw, I managed to get both Eos & Voeld to 100% viability =D Not part of my plan but eases my playthrough quite a bit. Next; onto Havarl. Need to get the turian ark's whereabouts while waiting for Cora to decipher the flight recorder for the Periphona Ark's last known location.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 15, 2018)

Even if I liked MEA (I don't), I'd find it hard to play especially now because they closed the doors on it... with a cliffhanger no less. That's incredibly frustrating. And with all of the bad news surrounding it, even if EA revived the franchise, I'd bet they're go for yet another reboot! lol

Not to take any fun out of it (not that I can). Just my 2c.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Aug 15, 2018)

not seeing the quarians is a disappointment, considering they were the last ones to take off...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 15, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Even if I liked MEA (I don't), I'd find it hard to play especially now because they closed the doors on it... with a cliffhanger no less. That's incredibly frustrating. And with all of the bad news surrounding it, even if EA revived the franchise, I'd bet they're go for yet another reboot! lol
> 
> Not to take any fun out of it (not that I can). Just my 2c.


to me it's not an issue since it's a new story in the same universe but 600yrs later, tho i loved the original trilogy (yes even the third) i love Andromeda too...tho i was kinda half and half about ME3 ends



Tsukiyomi91 said:


> not seeing the quarians is a disappointment, considering they were the last ones to take off...


TRUE! so true! (given that Tali was my romance choice each time i got to choose ... )


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 15, 2018)

GreiverBlade said:


> to me it's not an issue since it's a new story in the same universe but 600yrs later, tho i loved the original trilogy (yes even the third) i love Andromeda too...tho i was kinda half and half about ME3 ends
> 
> 
> TRUE! so true! (given that Tali was my romance choice each time i got to choose ... )



Oh I liked 3 too.. even though I've complained about it here recently (just for cutting content and being rushed). To me, the whole series should have just wrapped up there. I never wanted them to make MEA. It's a complete story to me already.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 15, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Oh I liked 3 too.. even though I've complained about it here recently (just for cutting content and being rushed). To me, the whole series should have just wrapped up there. I never wanted them to make MEA. It's a complete story to me already.


ME:A is another story in the same setup, it doesn't have to be related to Shepard saga nonetheless  (specially 600yrs later ... tho the settlers of Andromeda Initiative might have memories from that time since they were in cryo sleep )

i am not against different stories using the same universe as another ... ME universe is vast, and yes ME 1/2/3 story is wrapped up


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 15, 2018)

GreiverBlade said:


> ME:A is another story in the same setup, it doesn't have to be related to Shepard saga nonetheless
> 
> i am not against different stories using the same universe as another ... ME universe is vast, and yes ME 1/2/3 stories is wrapped up



I'm not talking about Shepard.. but the whole cycle of extinction thing was a nice wrap up to the series. I don't see a reason to revisit the series after that. It blew it's load. There are plenty of other sci-fi settings to milk.

That said, it never made any sense why the AI was so hellbent on it's mission for billions of years.. and yet somehow just stuck to the Milky Way galaxy. That never added up. If it was that determined, it would have spread further into other galaxies. It couldn't help itself from trying. That was it's main program. And if they DID try and somehow failed all of those eons, then that begs the question how the hell puny bipedal lifeforms managed to do it, in Shepard's own era.

Eh.


----------



## AlejoZ (Aug 16, 2018)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R Clear Sky with "Clear sky complete v1.1.3"


----------



## AlwaysHope (Aug 16, 2018)

GreiverBlade said:


> never say never ....you are missing a lot and under exploiting the game in question  (in that case also ... the unofficial patch could be your eleventh ... and that would probably solve your issue since you have one  )



That's subjective as to what I'm missing in the game, but hey its your call... 
How do you know the unofficial patch is not already in my 10? 
Oh wait.. your guessing... got it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 16, 2018)

On the last mission of Dishonored 2.  As far as sequels are concerned, this is an A+.  It takes everything the original did, stayed true to it, and expanded upon it.  Such a rare and beautiful thing.


----------



## Frick (Aug 16, 2018)

Just killed the final boss in the Grim Dawn expansion and it was a lot less difficult than I thought it would be. It took about 39 hours. There's one quest I haven't done that involves an end boss in a dungeon and so far I haven't been able to beat it. I think I have to get my defenses up a bit before suceeding. For those who haven't played the game the dungeons are sometimes called "roguelike" in that you can't teleport out of them, so the only way to exit is through death or victory. Also you need to craft a special key to open them, so they're meant to be difficult, and they are. So far I haven't cleared a single one of them, not fully. One of them I can breeze through pretty easily but the final boss hits like a train and he does it so very fast indeed.

But seriously this game is excellent, despite it being almost identical to Titan Quest, the expansion of which I have never got through to be honest, despite liking the game. Grim Dawn is just much better at everything. It has the same technical flaws as Titan Quest (weird performance issues at times, clicking things is slightly inexact at times) and as I said earlier a whole lot of it is identical to Titan Quest .. but it has so much more polish, and the setting is a lot more engaging that the one in Titan Quest. It's more realistic and down to earth, somehow. Part of it is because of all the notes you can gather, and they are worth reading as they tell small stories in a world gone mad. And the action is much more engaging and pleasing than it was in Titan Quest. It's hard to pinpoint why, but it just feels like everything is more polished and everything has its gain turned up a few notches. The maps are quite similar to those in Titan Quest, but they rarely turn into a boring clearing of it and then a quest of the next portal or rebirth fountain. The difficulty is better balanced as well. in Titan Quest the only times I've really been challanged were by some bosses, but overall you could just run through everything without stopping. I don't know if I've been lucky with builds or something, but in Grim Dawn ... well I can almost run through most things without challange, but I have to be more careful than in TQ, and I think it's because of the balance in the game. I could be wrong though.

About the only complaint I have is not something wrong with the game, but rather a lack in it: I wish it had more engaging quests, and I wish there were more choices to make. The game already changes as you progress (if you save people for instance, they get back to the closest base and you can talk to them then and even recieve quests in some cases), and there's no way to undo things. There are times where you can choose to lie to people, or like in one case you can pressure a dude who might be bad or not on money ... and later on there will be a very slight consequence to whatever you do. At one point in the expansion you can choose to side with an entire faction, and the good thing is that there is no upside to not being friendly with them. For reasons I won't spoil it might not be to everyones liking to be friendly with them, but in gameplay terms there are no downsides to it, but if you choose to treat them as hostiles you only get some boss monster to kill, and they don't even have nice drops. And that faction has some pretty nice gear you actually can make use of.

I really wish there was more stuff like that in the game. It is a pure hack'n'slash RPG, and the entire point of the game is to go from point A to point B and kill as much as possible on the way. That's the entire point of the game, it's not supposed to have meaningful choices with any kind of impact, at least not beyond what class you pick. But the setting and writing is already so good that with some adjustments and some more quests the game could _really _have stood out. They could have had the pure, well crafted action as well as an engaging sad tale of a world in flames with interesting characters and interactions. There could even have been meaningful choices to make that alters the game slightly. It has some of it, but in my opinion not enough.

I do have another complaint actually, and that is that I miss the rebirth fountains. You have to get to the next portal if you want to quit the game and not having to go through the area again, and sometimes I feel they are too far apart.

Is it better than Diablo 2? Well, no, but I am almost willing to say it is very, very close to being as good as Diablo 2, and that is not a small thing. We'll see what I think of the next difficulty, or of when I take the Necromancer further, but currently I could definitely see myself running through it a few more times, and the only other time I've been able to do that is with Diablo 2.

I still don't want to say it's a spiritual successor to D2, as many say, but it's still a danged good game.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 16, 2018)

Finished Dishonored 2 as Corvo/Low Chaos/Clean Hands/Shadow/Very Hard and I'm itching to tear into it as Emily/Flesh and Steel. So I shall.  Where I was meticulous the first time through, knocking out pretty much every one and stealing all of the things, this next one is probably going to fast and dirty (because Flesh and Steel).

There aren't many games I feel compelled to immediately replay.  That's about the highest praise a game can get from me--especially if I finish the replay.  Top of my mind, only five games qualify: Mass Effect (the first), Divinity: Original Sin, Dragon Age: Origins, The Witcher Enhanced Edition, and Consortium.

The only thing that disappointed me about Dishonored 2 is that there was only four montages at the end.  I expected more.  The game leaves so many threads dangling.  Maybe the expansion fixes that but I won't get my hopes up seeing how the expansion is so divorced (literally a separate game in Steam) from main game.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 16, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Finished Dishonored 2 as Corvo/Low Chaos/Clean Hands/Shadow/Very Hard and I'm itching to tear into it as Emily/Flesh and Steel. So I shall.  Where I was meticulous the first time through, knocking out pretty much every one and stealing all of the things, this next one is probably going to fast and dirty (because Flesh and Steel).


I actually managed to play both Corvo AND Emily as low chaos.  It was hard but refreshing.  With the bigger maps it was easier to do than on the first game, since distances were so much less, sometimes you got forced into killing.  

With 2 you could afford to be methodical and deliberate.  It’s very much one of those rare successors to an original that is as good or better than the first.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 16, 2018)

I'm going to do high chaos but I haven't decided who yet.  Flesh and Steel takes a *lot* of options off the table so...come whatever may. 

I played most of the Corvo run without charm crafting.  Once I deleved into that (literally the beginning of the Grand Palace mission), Corvo was OP.  He could move faster carrying a body than not. 

I think the maps are similar in size but Dishonored 2 is more dense.  Your average map has over 30 people where the original game had maybe half of that (except the ball).  It took me 2-6 hours per mission.


Spoiler: Best Part


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 16, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I'm going to do high chaos but I haven't decided who yet.  Flesh and Steel takes a *lot* of options off the table so...come whatever may.
> 
> I played most of the Corvo run without charm crafting.  Once I deleved into that (literally the beginning of the Grand Palace mission), Corvo was OP.  He could move faster carrying a body than not.
> 
> I think the maps are similar in size but Dishonored 2 is more dense.  Your average map has over 20 people where the original game had maybe half of that (except the ball).


IMO, 2 of the maps are some of the best level design I’ve played.  Thoroughly loved them.  I’m sure you can figure out which two.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 16, 2018)

I've been playing a lot of Astroneer. I have owned the game since its very early alpha release. 2 weeks ago they released a really nice patch and the game's even better. If you like exploration/building games then it is great fun. Better yet get a couple friends and do it multiplayer.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 16, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> IMO, 2 of the maps are some of the best level design I’ve played.  Thoroughly loved them.  I’m sure you can figure out which two.


They were all good.  I especially love that they preserved the Dunwall Tower.  So many games half-ass it.  I had to think back to the High Overseer Campbell mission to recall the layout of it.  The fact that memory 1:1 fits is the way revisiting a location in a sequel should always be.  Yet, we have games like Mass Effect 2 that bastardize the Citadel and Omega Station.


----------



## Cvrk (Aug 16, 2018)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> @GreiverBlade definitely looked better than vanilla.



I did not play Mass Effect Andromeda.

I ate, e lived, i breath Mass Effect Andromeda(it was my life for about 1 month). And with this I do not see any modifications to the faces. They look just like vanilla.
Maybe I am missing something, maybe the mods alterations are very small. Again: those pictures look same as the original.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 16, 2018)

I played a default male Shep, so I figured a default fem Ryder would be good... but they screwed her up. Not sure why. I mean, the male face model is fairly accurate, but she's way off the charts.






Other than that, their custom creation tools sucked as well. Same as DAI for some race options. I know Frostbite IS WAY more capable than this. Bioware is just incompetent. That is all.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 16, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> I played a default male Shep, so I figured a default fem Ryder would be good... but they screwed her up. Not sure why. I mean, the male face model is fairly accurate, but she's way off the charts.
> 
> View attachment 105453
> 
> ...


Check above in the last couple of pages. I provided mine to show the facegen tools work just fine.  My femRyder came out just fine.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 16, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> Check above in the last couple of pages. I provided mine to show the facegen tools work just fine.  My femRyder came out just fine.



I'll just make fun of you. You don't want that.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 16, 2018)

I think they took the male model and tried to jury rig a female face on it.  Obviously that don't work without falling into the uncanny valley.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Aug 17, 2018)

I see a few folks who managed to make a better looking fem Ryder with the in-game "face sculpter" feature in ME:A. Anyways... update: Scored a 100% Viability for Havarl while Kadara is at 53% Viability, though I still need to get Kelly Sloane's "approval" before deploying an outpost.

regarding about Frostbite 3 engine used in DAI & ME:A, I think Bioware isn't fully prepared on how steep the learning curves are they have to deal with, on top of the rather short time-frame to make Andromeda. Another factor was 2 different Bioware studios are working on one game, workload was stretched too thin, timezones are holding them back etc. Two of the biggest problem is the complexity of Frostbite 3 & considering that DICE didn't show them the ropes on using their engine. Hence why Andromeda got a crap-ton of flak from game critics & gamers. I too was disappointed but that didn't stop me from playing the game for a 4th time, clocking in a good 100 hours total playtime.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 17, 2018)

DAI was made by Edmonton where MEA was made by Montreal (Edmonton was focused on Anthem).  Frostbite Engine was new to Edmonton but they already had a solid crew of game developers that were well managed so they got it figured out.  Montreal, on the other hand, was a small outfit that was Robin to Edmonton's Batman on past titles.  EA did four very stupid things that guaranteed problems:
1) swelled Montreal's ranks from the 30s into the 200s.
2) put the lead writer from Mass Effect 3 (Mac Walters) in charge. He was only in charge of a dozen writers, at most, previously.  I think it was obvious he wasn't ready for the position.  Not even sure what Mac Walters has been up to since MEA was finished (no more DLC/patches).
3) they had little to no experience with Frostbite and didn't have the skill/expertise to adapt to it in the timeframe allowed. Montreal only knew Unreal Engine 3.  MEA probably would have ended up being a much more technically sound title if EA stuck to Unreal Engine 4 (fat chance, because licensing and royalties).
4) EA's insistence on pushing it out the door before it was ready (granted, they did give an extension).  For EA, it's always about the money.  If they extend the production timeline, they have to get more sales after launch to make up the added production costs.  If they delayed it another month or three to fix the bugs, would it have improved sales to a point that it would demand a sequel fiscally?  I'd argue no.  The whole plot for the game is kind of shitty.  It's a game no one is going to love. EA likely saw that which is why they pulled the plug on production, then on DLC, then on patching.



Tsukiyomi91 said:


> I too was disappointed but that didn't stop me from playing the game for a 4th time, clocking in a good 100 hours total playtime.


Each or total?  Pretty sure I logged over 100 hours on my first playthrough.


Finished the rushed Emily, Flesh and Steel run on Dishonored 2 which took about 6 hours (by game clock).  It ended up low chaos by a long shot (I killed 36 witches on the last map even and still got Ghost even though I wasn't trying).  I did kill most of the targets that had no redeeming qualities and anyone that was threatening the unarmed.  Dishonored 2 is way more forgiving in regards to chaos than Dishonored was.  Time for a third playthrough and the streets are going to run red with blood.  I decided to go with a vengeful Corvo for this.  There's five powers related achievements left that I hope to grab in this run.

Jindosh was backstabbed/assassinated by one of his headless Clockwork machines.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 17, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Jindosh was backstabbed/assassinated by one of his headless Clockwork machines.


I preferred the turning him into a drooling idiot.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 17, 2018)

Already did that.  I literally just went into the room, took the crossbow out, and shot one of the Clockworks' head off, it turned around and flayed Jindosh.  I couldn't even see Jindosh, just the head of the Clockwork.  I knew it could happen but I didn't think it would work that well. 

First time I played, Jindosh was completely unaware of me.  Second time I played, Jindosh saw me kill four clockworks (and a fifth clockwork killed him). Third time, he's going to see Clockworks and guards get slaughtered.  I'm thinking he should beg for his life at that point...fits his archtype...we'll have to see. Note to self: melee Clockworks next to him so they don't kill him (again ).

The sword play in Dishonored 2 is really good.  Flayed the first map alive already and seeing changes.  Making me think I should high chaos Emily too.  Only sparing civilians.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Aug 17, 2018)

@FordGT90Concept total. first 3 playthrough was about 30 hours+ coz it was on Casual difficulty. 4th one which is in progress set to Hardcore, since I got better weapons, armor, mods etc. Btw, Kadara's Viability is now 100%, "cooperate" with Kelly Sloane, exposed the Charlatan's "identity" etc.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 17, 2018)

I don't remember what difficulty I played it on (might have been the highest difficulty available on a first play through) but then again, I did all of the things everywhere.


I think High Chaos in Dishonored 2 gets a little too dark a little too fast.  Yeah, there's a pile of corpses in my wake but they're all overseers and guards.  Are they really so innocent?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 17, 2018)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> @FordGT90Concept total. first 3 playthrough was about 30 hours+ coz it was on Casual difficulty. 4th one which is in progress set to Hardcore, since I got better weapons, armor, mods etc. Btw, Kadara's Viability is now 100%, "cooperate" with Kelly Sloane, exposed the Charlatan's "identity" etc.


I also had over 100 hours on each play through. Strange.  I can’t even imagine 30 hrs in that game.


----------



## AltCapwn (Aug 17, 2018)

Hey guys, I need help; my friend lend me his PC for the week-end. (Friday night, Saturday all day, Sunday all day). There's gonna be rain so I'm gonna play hardcore all week-end because my older PC burned down. 

It's been a while I haven't followed video game news, what should I hardcore play? 

I thought about TW:WH2 which I haven't played yet, but I'm searching for a game that I'm gonna fall into and get immersed. 

Thanks guys


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 17, 2018)

altcapwn said:


> Hey guys, I need help; my friend lend me his PC for the week-end. (Friday night, Saturday all day, Sunday all day). There's gonna be rain so I'm gonna play hardcore all week-end because my older PC burned down.
> 
> It's been a while I haven't followed video game news, what should I hardcore play?
> 
> ...



I haven't played that TW, but if that's your thing, why not? OTOH, if you just want classic gaming goodness, get Cuphead. I wouldn't call it immersive per se, but very cool and challenging.

edit:



FordGT90Concept said:


> DAI was made by Edmonton where MEA was made by Montreal (Edmonton was focused on Anthem).  Frostbite Engine was new to Edmonton but they already had a solid crew of game developers that were well managed so they got it figured out.  Montreal, on the other hand, was a small outfit that was Robin to Edmonton's Batman on past titles.  EA did four very stupid things that guaranteed problems:
> 1) swelled Montreal's ranks from the 30s into the 200s.
> 2) put the lead writer from Mass Effect 3 (Mac Walters) in charge. He was only in charge of a dozen writers, at most, previously.  I think it was obvious he wasn't ready for the position.  Not even sure what Mac Walters has been up to since MEA was finished (no more DLC/patches).
> 3) they had little to no experience with Frostbite and didn't have the skill/expertise to adapt to it in the timeframe allowed. Montreal only knew Unreal Engine 3.  MEA probably would have ended up being a much more technically sound title if EA stuck to Unreal Engine 4 (fat chance, because licensing and royalties).
> ...



Mac Walters had already been leading the past two for the most part. Drew K already left in the middle of ME2. MEA had other good writers too (Sheryl Chee especially). I just think it didn't play to his strengths much. It's actually more "pure" sci-fi... but that's not at all what made Mass Effect great. The first two games were sci-fi, of course, but there was a relatable sort of "urbanism" to it. Kind of like cyberpunk. Before, it was Dirty Cops in Space. He laid out a lot of the stuff that made that work.. like funny side characters in ME1 on the citadel, along with Garrus and Wrex, and then Omega, Zaeed, and Aria in ME2. But to write stuff like this, you can't have something too "otherworldly". It has to hit close to home. I mean, as faraway and alien-like as the Citadel and Omega were, they still remind you of Earth.

Special mention goes to Conrad Verner. That's actually Mac Walters' crowning achievement.  I was almost hoping MEA would be a joke and it was about Conrad somehow getting to Andromeda to spread the Gospel of the Shepard. That's who I wanted it to be in the original MEA trailer.


----------



## Dinnercore (Aug 17, 2018)

I´ve continued my trip in Tristram. Funny how fast I passed the point where I got stuck as a kid, just to never touch that title again until today. My love for diablo grew on DII and never left that part of the series. DIII was a fun game by all means, but it always felt like breaking character to me. I put so many hours into it just to leave disappointed and unsatisfied in the end.
However back to my current DI run:

Poof.





I´d say I´m now about 2/3 of the way to Diablo, no idea about stats in this game tho so I´ll just hope I don´t get my ass handed to me. 





I could listen to Cain all day long. 





Looking at those non-stacking goldpiles I feel all the rough edges this game still had. Another example are those ranged enemies that flee everytime you get close. Clever AI, but so annoying gameplay for the melee char that has to chase those guys around the whole map because he has the same movement speed and can only trap them in corners...


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 17, 2018)

Dinnercore said:


> I´ve continued my trip in Tristram. Funny how fast I passed the point where I got stuck as a kid, just to never touch that title again until today. My love for diablo grew on DII and never left that part of the series. DIII was a fun game by all means, but it always felt like breaking character to me. I put so many hours into it just to leave disappointed and unsatisfied in the end.
> However back to my current DI run:
> 
> Poof.
> ...



Have you tried that Beelzebub mod I posted a few pages back? I've got it installed, but haven't played much. Looks good though (makes D1 HD and brings in some interface elements from D2).


----------



## Dinnercore (Aug 18, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Have you tried that Beelzebub mod I posted a few pages back? I've got it installed, but haven't played much. Looks good though (makes D1 HD and brings in some interface elements from D2).


Yes I´ve got that one already, decided against it tho. I´ll use it if I do another round, for now I wanted to know what vanilla feels like and get back into those distant memories.


----------



## AltCapwn (Aug 18, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> I haven't played that TW, but if that's your thing, why not? OTOH, if you just want classic gaming goodness, get Cuphead. I wouldn't call it immersive per se, but very cool and challenging.
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...



Wow man thanks for the reply! I haven't thought of Mass Effect but one of my friend did play it and was kind of addicted so that's what I'm gonna try . Should I play the first one or I can jump straight to the second?


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 18, 2018)

altcapwn said:


> Wow man thanks for the reply! I haven't thought of Mass Effect but one of my friend did play it and was kind of addicted so that's what I'm gonna try . Should I play the first one or I can jump straight to the second?



Definitely start with the first. It's gotten pretty long in the teeth now, but you'd need the story to understand anything else.

You can mod it a bit to improve, but you may not have time for that..?

edit: For the record, ME1 is also the shortest. Not sure what a new person will do, but I can complete it in 12 hours or so. Even less if I skip things. OTOH, ME2 and ME3 are 40+ hour games.


----------



## AltCapwn (Aug 18, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Definitely start with the first. It's gotten pretty long in the teeth now, but you'd need the story to understand anything else.
> 
> You can mod it a bit to improve, but you may not have time for that..?
> 
> edit: For the record, ME1 is also the shortest. Not sure what a new person will do, but I can complete it in 12 hours or so. Even less if I skip things. OTOH, ME2 and ME3 are 40+ hour games.



Awesome, i'll game all night long so I'll take the time to mod it a bit


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 18, 2018)

altcapwn said:


> Awesome, i'll game all night long so I'll take the time to mod it a bit



It's still an older Unreal engine so it isn't going to drastically improve, but there are texture enhancers and such. The only reason why I mentioned time is that one of the texture mods is over a gig or something. And the thing that will make or break you is the story (not gameplay or visuals).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 18, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> I was almost hoping MEA would be a joke and it was about Conrad somehow getting to Andromeda to spread the Gospel of the Shepard. That's who I wanted it to be in the original MEA trailer.


Ahahahaha! I wish.  Problem is Conrad is on the Citadel when Earth starts burning.  They would have had to write him out of Mass Effect 3 (maybe 2 as well? not sure where they split) before writing him into Andromeda.  I think Conrad would be out of place in Andromeda though.  It would be worth it for the "Gospel of the Shepard" though.



StrayKAT said:


> edit: For the record, ME1 is also the shortest. Not sure what a new person will do, but I can complete it in 12 hours or so. Even less if I skip things. OTOH, ME2 and ME3 are 40+ hour games.


Taking it all in, they consistently take about this many hours for me to beat:
ME: ~40
ME2: ~60
ME3: ~60
MEA: ~100 (only played one match of multiplayer)

ME likes to crash if it runs out of memory (32-bit and not large address aware) so be careful with the mods.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 18, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Ahahahaha! I wish.  Problem is Conrad is on the Citadel when Earth starts burning.  They would have had to write him out of Mass Effect 3 (maybe 2 as well? not sure where they split) before writing him into Andromeda.  I think Conrad would be out of place in Andromeda though.  It would be worth it for the "Gospel of the Shepard" though.


Yeah, you’re correct, the mission to Andromeda was launched before ME2 was finished, and of course prepared for years before already.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 18, 2018)

Ah yeah, forgot about the timeline. Missed opportunity.

That's my headcanon though.. Conrad is jamming out to Johnny Cash in that trailer and goes out preaching.. eventually causing a huge war with the residents who don't like him very much.

edit: Looks like kryptoptr's "Weapon and Armor Fixes" stuff finally made it to Skyrim SE. That's about the last must-have mod I was missing from LE. It's the best time to play modded Skyrim SE now.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Aug 18, 2018)

@rtwjunkie only did the main quest & loyalty quests. Didn't count the extra hours from the side mission (which I regret not doing so), hence my rather short playthrough... For the 4th playthrough, which I'm playing now, I've soaked in a good 20 hours or so now, still finding the Archon's flagship, haven't travel to Elaaden & haven't found the missing Turian, Asari & Salarian Ark. Currenly lvling up all the characters, acquire powerful weapons & better armors specifically to rekt the Archon's sorry arse. ;D


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 18, 2018)

Ugh... not sure what happened, but Skyrim/FPS view made me nauseous. Seems to happen from time to time. Not good if you consider yourself a gamer. :\


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 18, 2018)

Seems like Skyrim did similar to me when starting off every time I played it.  I get over it in a while though.


----------



## AltCapwn (Aug 18, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Ugh... not sure what happened, but Skyrim/FPS view made me nauseous. Seems to happen from time to time. Not good if you consider yourself a gamer. :\



That's sad :/ I've played over 300 hours in this game and loved it.


----------



## Disparia (Aug 18, 2018)

Finished up Saints Row 2 for the first time. Starts much better than it ends, both in terms of the experience and technical issues that will wear on your patience. Definitely smell the roses along the way as the ending is meh.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 18, 2018)

I'm playing Rainbow Six Siege because of the free weekend and it's my nephews favorite game right now and he has been asking me to get it... lol I played some last night and it has a steep learning curve.. I mean, I didn't know what I was doing half the time.. It has pretty average graphics and it's not that demanding. I was running around 135fps on average with everything maxed. It has a HD texture pack for free I might try, but with my limited 3.5gb on my gtx970 I don't know.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 18, 2018)

altcapwn said:


> That's sad :/ I've played over 300 hours in this game and loved it.



I've played it a lot too, but this is the first time it caused this (usually it's faster FPS that does this to me). Maybe it's just that I haven't gamed in awhile and not used to it.


----------



## jormungand (Aug 18, 2018)

Mindweaver said:


> I'm playing Rainbow Six Siege because of the free weekend and it's my nephews favorite game right now and he has been asking me to get it... lol I played some last night and it has a steep learning curve.. I mean, I didn't know what I was doing half the time.. It has pretty average graphics and it's not that demanding. I was running around 135fps on average with everything maxed. It has a HD texture pack for free I might try, but with my limited 3.5gb on my gtx970 I don't know.


I really want to buy the game but right now i have my hands full of MHW plus i haven’t finished the witcher 3 dlcs and AC.O but i really liked the gameplay from the first free time they let people play it.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 18, 2018)

Mindweaver said:


> I'm playing Rainbow Six Siege because of the free weekend and it's my nephews favorite game right now and he has been asking me to get it... lol I played some last night and it has a steep learning curve.. I mean, I didn't know what I was doing half the time.. It has pretty average graphics and it's not that demanding. I was running around 135fps on average with everything maxed. It has a HD texture pack for free I might try, but with my limited 3.5gb on my gtx970 I don't know.



Rainbow Six always kind of had a learning curve to me. I'm ashamed to say I never had to patience to be very good at it.


----------



## jormungand (Aug 18, 2018)

*Im gonna give my own impressions and opinion of MHW and what i feel till now towards the game in general.
....remember english is not my native language so excuse my grammar and short vocabulary to express everything i want to.

Lets start from the base, 
Hardware - i know that many have complained about all the high end requirements to run the game appropiatly, and its true. 
But like i said before it runs smooth or thats what you feel when playing it. Of course this is my own experience with my specs.
Somehow they should release a patch making the game better optimized so everyone can enjoy it with no problems running it at 1080p 
being the most common resolution nowadays.

Now lets go for the main matter...

You have the story campaign, challenging missions, lot of quests that comes along with a huge amount of hrs ingame for enjoy, 
add to that the co-op option, something to make the game more interactive and fun.

MHW is not a triple A game ....but whats a triple A game for you when most of the common known  AAA dont deliver what
we are waiting for.
MHW did it!! everything we like from the series and more, making it more appealing for new gamers that want to try their first time
in this franchise.
I wont make a comparison among them but bringing the point can help many to understand or have a glimpse of what Monster Hunter is.
Being a RPG it doesnt have the inmersion and seriousness from the witcher series storyline neither the wicked ambient and rough gameplay of Dark Souls.
It is in his own league Action /adventure RPG with a refreshing gameplay to enjoy a fantasy world of collosus monsters and beautiful enviroments


Graphics + Maps design >
 they go oustanding well together, I dont know if ive been hyped since the announcement
 of the MHW release for pc but sincerely i feel like they delivered what all veterans were waiting for.
Its beautiful and colorful in all aspects. The interaction player - map is great. Maybe first timers in the game dont get what im talking 
but can have that kind of feeling too. The maps are created in such way you can escape but you can be chased too through narrows passages
for big monsters and that makes it more interesting, cuz you can watch a Big one ( ANJANATH for ex.) crouch, and crawl after you. But you can lure them to zones
 where youll have more advantage for the fight like traps or high points for jumping on them etc. 

Gameplay > 
My hardware does his best to push those 60fps at 1440p, and i have no complains in my experience.
It feels MONSTER HUNTER theres nothing that makes me think the opposite. 
They made the game, lets not say easier for 1st timers but in a way practical for veterans...
lets put as example just something and many veterans are gonna laugh if they get my point..
WHETSTONES!!!!!!! ffs WHETSTONES !!!!!!! THANKS YOU SO MUCH!!!!!!!! 
For those who dont know you had to farm and go to expeditions to look for the most basic item in the game , WHETSTONES.
the crafting of potions most of the times goes auto like traps or flashbombs once you get them.
PICKAXE IS NOW INFINITY TOO!!!!! and like whetstones doesnt take a cel in your inventory.
MHW always have been a grinding, farming game in which you need the farm and dedicate more time and attention than the main story itself.
In this one we have Investigations, bounties research, arena challenges and each one gives you different elements, prizes, loot and items that youll need .

If you try to go through the main story only, youre gonna hit the wall faster than you thought . Plus IMO the repetitive gameplay is not worthless
is made to nurture your skills because rushing to reach highrank will take you nowhere. We have plenty of weapons and fighting styles but
the essential point in MH is the Monsters. You need to learn everything about them like fav spots on the map, speed , attack patterns, resistance and weakness to elements
and of course you have to like them, that way youll gonna enjoy the fight and the hunt.
Dont blame the game , dont blame the monsters if you get your a.. kicked.

In my experience the game is well balanced. if youre not prepared 
( SKILLS-GADGETS-WEAPONS-ARMOR-ELEMENT RESISTANCE WISE + EAT A NICE COOKED DISH TO INCREASE YOUR HP>STAMINA>DEF>AT)
youre gonna get punished real hard.
Another thing to add is the feeling and style of a japanese RPG. Reading and putting attention to dialogues and specifications of items helps a lot.
Forging and upgrading is a must and then youll realize that killing a monster 1 time wont give you enough materials to upgrade your weapon or forge 
the full armor set you want.

I dont have the knowledge to make such wonderful reviews like..... @rtwjunkie and many others from our What are you playing Thread, 


But i said i was gonna make the effort to give my best opinion and here it is.
Its the game worth $60, for veterans i think that 200% , for first timers in this franchise yep 100%
call it whatever you want , console port, console gam, bad optimized whatever....
But theres something you cant take from it and is that IT is a success. the game didnt dissapointed those i know that where waiting  for it and was 
well received for those who played it for 1st time. I hope they continue delivering and making this awesome world bigger, more challenging and beautiful.
Just want more content, dont care on graphics improvements at all. I just reached High rank after 34 hrs and my interest in the game is just growing.



Thanks for reading.*


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 18, 2018)

jormungand said:


> I really want to buy the game but right now i have my hands full of MHW plus i haven’t finished the witcher 3 dlcs and AC.O but i really liked the gameplay from the first free time they let people play it.


Yea, I'm thinking about getting the Witch 3 on the next sale, but I've never played the other 3.


StrayKAT said:


> Rainbow Six always kind of had a learning curve to me. I'm ashamed to say I never had to patience to be very good at it.


I don't have the patience either.. I just want to shoot some stuff and they have a whole game plan and stuff.. lol


----------



## jormungand (Aug 18, 2018)

the witcher worth every penny. You cant go wrong with that unless is not your kind of game. But i will give you an advise, youll need time on that one.
The more you play it the more you want to explore everything and try to make all quests.


----------



## Canon (Aug 19, 2018)

Just booted up Project C.A.R.S and give it a whiz for the first time in quite a while, still think it's great. I was reminded of the fun I had playing it when I got an e-mail from the community forum to say they were sending out the final payments to supporters in September. I don't know if any of you took part in this but my goodness it seems like a dream (to me, I know some had issues). I paid a very small price to gain access to the alpha/beta stages of C.A.R.S and was a frequent visitor to the forum, so I was happy to donate my money hoping that it would turn out well, in return for this I got placement in the game, if I recall AI with my name or something like that, maybe even a billboard... I don't recall. Already that's pretty awesome, after all, I just wanted to play the game but to follow this up I would randomly find deposits some times exceeding 40 EURO in my paypal account from WMD/SMS, they were collecting portions of the revenue and sending it back to those that backed the project in the early days.

At an estimate I probably got a 400% return on my purchase, a great game, perks and some free steam DLC keys, what's not to love?


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Aug 19, 2018)

still on & about in Mass Effect Andromeda... correction; the asari ark is not called the Periphona but it's Leusinia. =w= Done that via Cora's Loyalty quest. Now, time to bring Elaaden to 100% Viability & ally with Clan Nakmor before deploying an outpost.


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 19, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Ugh... not sure what happened, but Skyrim/FPS view made me nauseous. Seems to happen from time to time. Not good if you consider yourself a gamer. :\



Shitty FOV and no mouse smoothing does that to ya - and being tired helps alot too.

__
Currently rockin' Grim Dawn once again, trying my luck on a Mage Hunter. Levelling with Word of Pain = mighty fast. One cast = screen cleared 

Still amazed by all the freedom of choice and progression options you get. I could tweak this build in two dozen different ways still... If you haven't played this yet and like ARPGs... don't miss out

Warning, runs on a single thread and puts 100% load on it  But, 100-120 fps all the time

Before:





After (1 sec later):





An example of the fun stacking you can do - look at the on-attack effect that's easily 3x stronger than the original spell (a devotion any class can access)... I have about 900% elemental dmg stacked on this. Going to get *much* more still


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 19, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Shitty FOV and no mouse smoothing does that to ya - and being tired helps alot too.



Maybe that's it. I actually adjusted the FOV later and feel better... But I adjusted it for different reasons. Default Skyrim FOV is actually setup for 16:10.. it's a bit wonky on all of the 16:9 displays these days.


----------



## psyko12 (Aug 19, 2018)

My new timesink
MH:W for the PC heh. Trying to get my bearings with the controls too LOL (veteran from old world)

Ep 01 of my mis adventures (forgive me it's raw, I'll be editing future episodes and will be adding voice overs in the future )
CONTAINS SPOILERS, watch at your own risk, if you aren't far off with the game.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 20, 2018)

Finished Dishonored: Death of the Outsider.  Amazing.  Probably the best series, start to end, since Mass Effect trilogy.  Starting "Original Game+" for the final achievement.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 20, 2018)

After 25 hours I thought I had finished We Happy Few.  Turns out I was only playing as Arthur.  There are two more people whose stories you intersect with that you play in Acts 2 and 3.

Here are a few more pics as Arthur:






I let the Doctors all kill themselves, using berserk darts I crafted.  Hilarious!










Playing in Act 2 as his friend, Sally Boyle.  This is extremely tough, as she needs to keep going home to lessen her guilt of being away from baby, and must feed him regularly too.   It ups the challenge!


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 20, 2018)

I've only seen the ads for We Happy Few.. I thought it was a smaller indie game. It doesn't look like it. Looks like Bioshock actually.


----------



## EntropyZ (Aug 20, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Maybe that's it. I actually adjusted the FOV later and feel better... But I adjusted it for different reasons. Default Skyrim FOV is actually setup for 16:10.. it's a bit wonky on all of the 16:9 displays these days.


Any game that takes away my 85/90/105 FOV makes gives me nausea or something. Even if higher FOV makes more objects show up on the screen (which also lowers overall FPS), I'll sacrifice that to be able to see more in either direction. Saves me from getting wrecked when something silent sneaks up.

Speaking of which, I just realized something, in pretty much every game the enemies just LOVE to happily spout out some nonsense and announce themselves. I always see/hear them coming. AI isn't a strong point for most game devs, but come on... The concept of sneak attacks/backstabs for NPCs is lost on everyone, the surprise is gone and there are rarely any moments that make you feel scared for your life.

"I'll bury you!" - Famous last words.

*Scene missing*

*Proceeds to loot your stuff and leave your carcass to rot get markedfordelete once the engine unloads the area*


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 20, 2018)

EntropyZ said:


> Any game that takes away my 85/90/105 FOV makes gives me nausea or something. Even if higher FOV makes more objects show up on the screen (which also lowers overall FPS), I'll sacrifice that to be able to see more in either direction. Saves me from getting wrecked when something silent sneaks up.
> 
> Speaking of which, I just realized something, in pretty much every game the enemies just LOVE to happily spout out some nonsense and announce themselves. I always see/hear them coming. AI isn't a strong point for most game devs, but come on... The concept of sneak attacks/backstabs for NPCs is lost on everyone.
> 
> ...



Oh, the defaults are rather low. 65. Which is more suited to 4:3 or 16:10. But I adjusted it to 70 (70.59 to be exact). I could go higher later, but I was just trying to stick to a default look.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Aug 20, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Finished Dishonored: Death of the Outsider.  Amazing.  Probably the best series, start to end, since Mass Effect trilogy.  Starting "Original Game+" for the final achievement.


Arkane really are something. I'm still playing Prey in NG+, then it's straight to death of the outsider, Dishonored 2 was amazing.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 20, 2018)

I've had Dishonored 1 for awhile... and still haven't played.


----------



## EntropyZ (Aug 20, 2018)

I never finished it, something about having 0 kills just made me burn out, the constant slow sneaking to do stealth kills and getting detected sometimes, which leads to restarting from last
checkpoint. I couldn't take it anymore, I was so tempted to go full-on rampage (which is tons easier). But the game cucks you for killing and gives you a bad ending. So I gave up, and have no idea how much of the main game I completed.

I'm not even sure if that playthrough is even clean, sometimes people would get killed indirectly. I can continue, but I'm not sure I want to. Is beating Dishonored on hard difficulty with good ending even an achievement?

I beat Ninja Gaiden 1 on my NES recently, I can't remember playing anything else that enraged me to the point where I almost cried, I don't want to replay the last levels EVER. Now that's something worth beating.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Aug 20, 2018)

I WANT it to end badly


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 20, 2018)

EntropyZ said:


> I never finished it, something about having 0 kills just made me burn out, the constant slow sneaking to do stealth kills and getting detected sometimes, which leads to restarting from last
> checkpoint. I couldn't take it anymore, I was so tempted to go full-on rampage (which is tons easier). But the game cucks you for killing and gives you a bad ending. So I gave up, and have no idea how much of the main game I completed.
> 
> I'm not even sure if that playthrough is even clean, sometimes people would get killed indirectly. I can continue, but I'm not sure I want to. Is beating Dishonored on hard difficulty with good ending even an achievement?


I don't think any achievements are tied to difficulty in any of the Dishonored games.

Play the way you want to play first.  Only consider achievements on replay (if game worthy of replay).

I played through all of the games sneak incap style the first time so that I could familiarize myself with all of the ins and outs of the maps.  It makes replaying to plow through it a breeze.  Blink upgraded + upgraded freeze time - getting all the things = EZPZ


----------



## EntropyZ (Aug 20, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I don't think any achievements are tied to difficulty in any of the Dishonored games.
> 
> Play the way you want to play first.  Only consider achievements on replay (if game worthy of replay).


I guess I should have been more specific... I meant that within the gaming community, is the game hard enough to be considered an achievement to beat compared to most other games. It didn't draw me in as much, maybe that's why I stopped playing in the first place, I really wanted to like the game, it was refreshing playing something like this instead of another dungeon crawl.

Now that you mention upgrades and stuff and using powers... I think that was it. I wasn't using them a lot, because it felt like cheating or something.

Survival horror and other survival games have taught me to save the best things for last or until I cannot beat something using my own skills. Can you imagine me not using the Fat-Man launcher in Fallout universe? I've never fired it, not once.

Even in S.T.A.L.K.E.R I don't use my best guns/ammo until it is completely necessary.

In many games I handicap myself purposefully, to give clearing a game some meaning. Because most of the games I've played aren't hard enough. If they are, they usually are unfair or unbalanced to some degree. But once I finish after beating myself up for it, I get some sort of relief that it's finally over.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 20, 2018)

Ha, no.  It's an immersive sim.  Play how you want to play.  Game responds to how you play.  If you casually throw life away, the world around you becomes darker and more cynical...like you.  If you refrain from killing, the world around you becomes brighter (considering the circumstances) and more hopeful...like you.

Can always hack yourself a crapload of runes, cash, and unlimited mana to make the game ridiculously easy.  It's worth finishing.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Aug 20, 2018)

I say kill everyone and everything.


----------



## EntropyZ (Aug 20, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> I say kill everyone and everything.


You're my spirit animal in an alternate reality where I don't want to play as the good guy. Which would be the complete opposite of what I try to play as in games. It's nice that there's choice.

I can't put a finger on a game that starts happily and then by the end just hits you in the face with a brick and there was no way to change that. I guess ME3 would sort of count, or the ending of Fallout 3 before Broken Steel DLC. I can't remember, I think I played something that just punches your feelings because you cared about everyone, but what was this game. I'm having flashbacks after playing DDLC and a lot of the mods that don't give you a nice ending.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 20, 2018)

EntropyZ said:


> I can't put a finger on a game that starts happily and then by the end just hits you in the face with a brick and there was no way to change that.


Death of the Outsider does that: "Yay! <spoiler> is alive!" -> <spoiler end game decision> "I feel like a terrible person."  It's the result of good character building and putting a major decision in the player's hands.

Dishonored gives it away in the title: they all start on a low note (except Death of the Outsider).


----------



## EntropyZ (Aug 20, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Death of the Outsider does that: "Yay! <spoiler> is alive!" -> <spoiler end game decision> "I feel like a terrible person."  It's the result of good character building and putting a major decision in the player's hands.
> 
> Dishonored gives it away in the title: they all start on a low note (except Death of the Outsider).


F*** it. Now I am convinced. I'm going back. SHOTGUN.

I need to see this through. Just so I don't have the game haunting my hard drive. I see that icon every day, it's been staring at me for 3 years. Play me you sob.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 20, 2018)

All of the Dishonored games do reward your time commitment for being the good guy.  I don't want to say much more than that because <spoilers>.


----------



## AlejoZ (Aug 21, 2018)

I been playing this game the whole weekend... "We Happy Few"


----------



## EntropyZ (Aug 21, 2018)

I continued Dishonored off-of my old save. I don't get many chances to load up and old save game from years ago, I have a pile of save games lying around. It's a time capsule, so I know what games I already played and keep track of how many playthroughs I have done so far.

Anyway, didn't even need a tutorial or anything, 10 minutes and I'm back choking the living hell out of everyone again. I found a door and some tenants around it, I thought maybe I could destroy the door without explosives. The people that were around seemed to give a reaction to me (unlike other games), so I thought to myself, I'm going to have some fun. I started smacking my sword into a mattress repeatedly, they didn't like what I was doing. I'm like: Relax! Just readying your choked to death bed my bed for the night. Hahahahahaha. Don'tlettheratsbitekthx*snore*


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 21, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> I've only seen the ads for We Happy Few.. I thought it was a smaller indie game. It doesn't look like it. Looks like Bioshock actually.


They started out Indie, and it certainly has that displaced future past dystopian world.  It’s full of crazies who either are on Joy, a government sponsored drug, or are crazy from side effects and thrown outside of town.  

It’s quite enjoyable.  The story is great, as is the crafting.  The other rpg-like elements such as sleep eat and drink get in the way of a good adventure.  Thankfully you can turn them off and just keep skills and crafting.

They were acquired by Microsoft during the development cycle. Thankfully, MS let them do their thing, which having bought Early Access way back, the finished game kept the character.


----------



## Canon (Aug 21, 2018)

I've just got my copy of We Happy Few, been a little apprehensive given some recent reviews but had to remind myself of all the other games I love that are struck by negative reviews. I'm hopeful..

edit: Started this game up on a system using a 650Ti ( not expecting smooth ultra performance obv! ) just to take a look at it. Doesn't get past the splash screen due to driver issues, hoping an update will at least allow it to start.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 21, 2018)

After a ton of experimenting, I think I created a pretty great load order for Skyrim... and yet I still get a couple of odd freezes. lol. Damnit. But it's great content wise.. Not willing to sacrifice anything now and will just deal with the bugs. Messing with it now is like a house of cards.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 21, 2018)

Might be you're moving between cells and the engine hasn't loaded the next cell yet.  Mods can lengthen the time it takes to load cells (by a lot) so most likely what is happening.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 21, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Might be you're moving between cells and the engine hasn't loaded the next cell yet.  Mods can lengthen the time it takes to load cells (by a lot) so most likely what is happening.



Ah, pretty much got everything set up right on that front and saved at specific cells. I think it's actually a conflict somewhere with the Survival mode. It's a strange kind of crash I've never seen.. where it isn't a CTD, but a complete freeze that happens every so often when my character is warming up next to a flame (but it doesn't always trigger.. I think it's a combination of various scripts happening with that one).

I'm gonna try turning it off for awhile and see how it goes.. although I actually like it. It's made the game a lot more difficult.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 21, 2018)

Ohhhh, if you're not moving then it's not cells.  It's probably an infinite looping script or something then.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 21, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Ohhhh, if you're not moving then it's not cells.  It's probably an infinite looping script or something then.



Sigh. Probably best to turn on papyrus logs.. but it's so unpredictable that it could take awhile.

edit: I think it's a conflict with Wet n Cold and Survival. Damn.. both of these are essential to me.


----------



## EntropyZ (Aug 21, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Sigh. Probably best to turn on papyrus logs.. but it's so unpredictable that it could take awhile.
> 
> edit: I think it's a conflict with Wet n Cold and Survival. Damn.. both of these are essential to me.


Did you try opening the affected save games with FallrimTools? How many active scripts you have running around? Also when the game crashes what is the memory address it happens to pull out on the small memory dump? I assume you have that enabled for SKSE. They are located in <username>\Documents\My Games\Skyrim Special Edition\SKSE\Crashdumps.

You can then go here: https://www.osronline.com/page.cfm?name=analyze - and get a plain text version of what is inside the .dmp file, make sure your browser isn't blocking the content on the site or the upload of the file will not work. You can create a pastebin copy of the memory dump or save the text somewhere on notepad, post your load order and the mods you are using and try asking around the forums. I can take a look into the mem dump, hopefully it is a crash I already solved, because I have memory dumps of almost every crash I've gotten with the game.

I just hope it's not a corrupt mesh. Finding the correct one that crashes can be... problematic, even with tools that can sort out meshes with editing errors or poor conversion.
Example: For the longest time Immersive Armors and Skyrim Immersive Creatures used to have a corrupt meshes, and it wasn't fixed in years. (There's an official patch version for SIC SE, and I am very glad) It was until tools were developed to scan .nif files for errors, only then people found out what was causing a crash randomly. I was completely taken aback when I fixed the all of the error ridden meshes, I haven't had a crash in a very long time.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 21, 2018)

Finished #2 of Death of the Outsider and of all the Dishonored games, it's really the only one that's not rewarding to replay because there's no high/low chaos in it.  Other than achievements, there's no particular reason to spare people or go on a murderous rampage.  Even though I did mostly go on a murderous rampage on the second go, I still did "Quiet As a Mouse" Contract  (don't disturb the guards at all) at the bank because that's really the quickest way to get it done (and get paid 900 coins on top).

Probably going to play Life Is Strange: Before the Storm next but probably won't start it until tomorrow.


----------



## EntropyZ (Aug 21, 2018)

The slow gameplay got to me eventually, and I fired up my old childhood game. Forsaken. I remember always getting stuck on the 3rd level and never finding the crystals. I was really crap at exploration.

Ahh the old days. Where you almost couldn't get an original release of a game because of USSR's occupation, after the fall of it, people were still selling pirate copies of games or compilations of them. It was an interesting time but it dragged on for far too long, I think a lot of European gamers would also remember this. A lot of us thought the normal boxed versions of the game were some sort of collectors releases that had manuals and other goodies. What we got instead was only the CD in a plain jewel case with some pictures.

We had this CD called 3D Action 1998 and if I remember correctly the releases were compressed and had no music or videos most of the time to save space. It had Unreal, Quake II and the addon, Beast Wars, Hexen II addon, SIN and of course Forsaken.

I always mistook the icon to be a sock. (It looked like a sock to me, ok?) I figured out years later it was a really bad rendition of one of the bikers.

What can I say, there's already reviews on the remaster and they are on point. But that Forsaken is difficult on normal seems to be a problem only for people that don't play shooters a lot. Remaster certainly doesn't have that problem and only the un-patched 1.00 release was insane. I found the game much more enjoyable today because my early self couldn't handle games that involved losing all your lives or getting lost in the map.

I sometimes wish I could go back and play Worms: Armageddon, XG2, Turok 2, Recoil, NFS III: HP, Carmageddon, MechCommander Gold, MechWarrior II and so many others like I did all those years ago, when everything was like having a tint of purple over your eyes, then you remember it was only a dream or something. The first time seeing those things was amazing. You could almost not believe that was actually happening on your computer.

It's not the same, launching a glide wrapper or DOSBox in the present day with only faint memories of what it was like. The combination of true nostalgia can be a little overwhelming to some. And to me it is a very personal thing.

I would give up my current setup just to get back to 1998 again. Life was simpler. I bet a lot of you have awesome memories too.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 21, 2018)

EntropyZ said:


> Did you try opening the affected save games with FallrimTools? How many active scripts you have running around? Also when the game crashes what is the memory address it happens to pull out on the small memory dump? I assume you have that enabled for SKSE. They are located in <username>\Documents\My Games\Skyrim Special Edition\SKSE\Crashdumps.
> 
> You can then go here: https://www.osronline.com/page.cfm?name=analyze - and get a plain text version of what is inside the .dmp file, make sure your browser isn't blocking the content on the site or the upload of the file will not work. You can create a pastebin copy of the memory dump or save the text somewhere on notepad, post your load order and the mods you are using and try asking around the forums. I can take a look into the mem dump, hopefully it is a crash I already solved, because I have memory dumps of almost every crash I've gotten with the game.
> 
> ...



It's the Wet n Cold and Survival conflict (I found out it's a fairly well known problem.. but the Wet n Cold author hasn't fixed it).. something to do with the snow shaders on cold characters that each mod does.. and conflict with the other. Same thing happens with Frostfall… but I hoped Survival didn't have the same issue. Unfortunately it does.

edit: Sucks because Survival is a neat all-in-one needs and survival mod. Helped make the "non combat"/wandering part of the game become intense at times. But I guess I can do without it for now.


----------



## EntropyZ (Aug 21, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> It's the Wet n Cold and Survival conflict (I found out it's a fairly well known problem.. but the Wet n Cold author hasn't fixed it).. something to do with the snow shaders on cold characters that each mod does.. and conflict with the other. Same thing happens with Frostfall… but I hoped Survival didn't have the same issue. Unfortunately it does.
> 
> edit: Sucks because Survival is a neat all-in-one needs and survival mod. Helped make the "non combat"/wandering part of the game become intense at times. But I guess I can do without it for now.


Damn, I wonder how long people had to go like this. It's like there would be some sort of patch or something. These are fairly popular mods we're talking about.

All I have right now is iNeed, and all it does is bring tedium. And have to take up useful carrying space with food and water. I always end up carrying more than I need, and I rarely ever visit the taverns, because they look all the same.

So all I have to watch out is a stray arrow, expert level spell or a power attack.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 21, 2018)

EntropyZ said:


> Damn, I wonder how long people had to go like this. It's like there would be some sort of patch or something. These are fairly popular mods we're talking about.
> 
> All I have right now is iNeed, and all it does is bring tedium. And have to take up useful carrying space with food and water. I always end up carrying more than I need, and I rarely ever visit the taverns, because they look all the same.
> 
> So all I have to watch out is a stray arrow, expert level spell or a power attack.



The eating stuff is a bit more tedious than it should be, I agree... I mostly prefer the weather effects. OTOH, some of Survival mode reminds me of Morrowind and Oblivion again. It makes regeneration of Health and Mana impossible without keeping in shape. This should have never been gimped to begin with. You also can't even level up without sleeping first, just like the old games.


----------



## Kursah (Aug 21, 2018)

I caved, I tried a demo of this game that I had been avoiding for years. More because I didn't know entirely what it was about, and also because I'd been warned it can be very addictive. Yep it sure is and fun as hell for me so far! I'm hoping the RTS-combat side of things kicks up a little more soon, but I'm really liking what it has to offer and how it goes about it.

That game is *Factorio*, and if you haven't tried it, you should! It might end your job or marraige, will change your sleep cycle, and you'll constantly think about it. But now that you've been warned, go at least try the demo!

Between that and my RTS campaign play thru's I started, when I do find time to game...it's been a lotta fun. C&C95, TibSun, Ashes, SupCom, SupCom: FA, all are fun campaigns so far. C&C95 is my biggest focus, as that was my first RTS and my first RTS campaign. I will dominate! Only after I finish that next expansion in Factorio, and the power relays for it, and optimize the paths, relocate the defenses... damn that game has infected my brain!


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 21, 2018)

Kursah said:


> I caved, I tried a demo of this game that I had been avoiding for years. More because I didn't know entirely what it was about, and also because I'd been warned it can be very addictive. Yep it sure is and fun as hell for me so far! I'm hoping the RTS-combat side of things kicks up a little more soon, but I'm really liking what it has to offer and how it goes about it.
> 
> That game is *Factorio*, and if you haven't tried it, you should! It might end your job or marraige, will change your sleep cycle, and you'll constantly think about it. But now that you've been warned, go at least try the demo!
> 
> Between that and my RTS campaign play thru's I started, when I do find time to game...it's been a lotta fun. C&C95, TibSun, Ashes, SupCom, SupCom: FA, all are fun campaigns so far. C&C95 is my biggest focus, as that was my first RTS and my first RTS campaign. I will dominate! Only after I finish that next expansion in Factorio, and the power relays for it, and optimize the paths, relocate the defenses... damn that game has infected my brain!



Funny, I think I heard about that earlier... but nothing about the gameplay itself. It was a discussion about slow Steam cloud saving.. and to turn it off in the game (apparently save files are large?).


----------



## Kursah (Aug 21, 2018)

I haven't had any issues yet...but I wouldn't be surprised if the save files are large. Hoping to keep cloud saving on tho...as I float between my laptop and main PC semi-frequently as of late. I guess we'll see. So far the performance of the game itself is solid, even with tons of things happening at the same time. Though I haven't gotten far enough to meet the issues others are reporting. I guess I should've also mentioned the game is still under EA, so that's also worth noting...but if they're having save file size issues now, then I dunno if they'll be able to fix it. The game feels like it's in a later stage of development to me at this point.

Gameplay is fun, if you like logistics, making things more efficient, challenges to expansion, strategy, a little RTS mixed in, and light-duty crafting (huge plus for me...I'm not a fan of crafting in most games), it's a fun one to look at.

I definitely recommend folks try the demo on Steam. Free, and really if someone's willing to do a demo of their game for us to play, that's got my attention for sure. So far, I highly recommend this one. It's quite fun and it's one of those games I keep thinking about long after I've saved and closed. Or keep open to fix that one last belt, or issue, or outage, or expansion, and then BAM, it's 3 hours later and I have a couple hours before I'm supposed to be to work. Getting too old for that anymore, but not regretting the purchase in the slightest.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 21, 2018)

Just finished Doom, such a masterpiece. The final boss was pretty hard, which is always a good thing.

I think it's time to move on, next game on my to-do list is Painkiller Black Edition. I have the OG Painkiller on my shelf, but I've never completed it, and since I don't have an optical drive anymore, I bought that from Steam sale.


----------



## Dinnercore (Aug 21, 2018)

Getting back into UT3. They don´t make em like this anymore. Everything about this shooter feels right to me, from the pace to the weapons, the maps, the sounds and the game modes. I could play this all day just with bots and don´t get bored. There is no goal to achieve, no progress to be made, no stats that are tracked. It´s just pure shooter gameplay done right. 

Deimos is such a fun map, with the low gravity parts and those force fields you can shoot through. 












Having not played a shooter for some time, and with cs:go being the last thing I put some hours into, my skill is quite off. But with every minute I can feel the zone slowly coming back


----------



## EntropyZ (Aug 21, 2018)

Dinnercore said:


> Getting back into UT3. They don´t make em like this anymore. Everything about this shooter feels right to me, from the pace to the weapons, the maps, the sounds and the game modes. I could play this all day just with bots and don´t get bored. There is no goal to achieve, no progress to be made, no stats that are tracked. It´s just pure shooter gameplay done right.
> 
> Deimos is such a fun map, with the low gravity parts and those force fields you can shoot through.
> 
> ...


I forgot this game even exists, at some point I wanted to play it again to say my farewell to Unreal Engine 3 and the giant leap on game graphics circa 2006-2007, it birthed Gears of War and the Mass Effect trilogy runs on it. I remember trying to run UT3 on a Geforce 7200 GS on the lowest settings in 2009.  My love still goes out to the original. The bots for Unreal were always amazing, there's nothing quite like them anywhere.

In fact I've recently gone up against Masterful single-player game in UT99, it was hard, after training in Adept for a long time, I've finally able to beat the campaign on that difficulty and I'm almost scared to even try Godlike, because it feels like trying to defeat someone who can see through walls. Except the bot stats are brought up to 11 on the dial and you sometimes just have to lob a random missile around a corner just to get a frag. I feel like those matches were mostly luck and none of my skills, because who in the right mind would try playing anything above Adept and have fun. Some of the bots on the non-training matches can be as insane as their descriptions, you know? The little bio/dossier before you start the match?

On another topic, I feel pretty angry at game developers that shut down servers for games that were made multi-player only. How are you supposed to play that game if the servers are down indefinitely? Botmatches are one of the ways to remedy this, to try and relive how the game was supposed to be played before.

Now I'm remembering the tragic story of Hellgate: London. But at least some people found a way to breath life back into that game, so at least that story ended well.


----------



## Dinnercore (Aug 22, 2018)

EntropyZ said:


> [...] In fact I've recently gone up against Masterful single-player game in UT99, it was hard, after training in Adept for a long time, I've finally able to beat the campaign on that difficulty and I'm almost scared to even try Godlike, because it feels like trying to defeat someone who can see through walls.
> 
> I feel pretty angry at game developers that shut down servers for games that were made multi-player only. How are you supposed to play that game if the servers are down indefinitely? Botmatches are one of the ways to remedy this, to try and relive how the game was supposed to be played before.
> 
> Now I'm remembering the tragic story of Hellgate: London. But at least some people found a way to breath life back into that game, so at least that story ended well.



Oh god I remember Hellgate: London. Always wanted to try it out, it sounded like a game I would love but by the time I would have been able to buy it it was gone and dead.

The bots are quite decent in UT, in all titles of the series. Same in quake, but they feel completly different. Don´t know how to compare the bot settings from game to game, but masterful I can handle very well in UT3. I struggle a bit with Inhumane and the final godlike setting is something else... I´m happy if I manage a place somewhere in the middle of the scoreboard.
Real challanges are 1v1 duels vs. godlike.

For multiplayer I never really got into online play, this game was a great LAN experience for me. God I miss those days. Today I don´t even find someone who would want to come to a LAN-Party. Saying shit like 'it´s so difficult to move my PC and unplug everything omg' 'just play battlefield with me online'. Well no thanks, bots it is then


----------



## EntropyZ (Aug 22, 2018)

Dinnercore said:


> Oh god I remember Hellgate: London. Always wanted to try it out, it sounded like a game I would love but by the time I would have been able to buy it it was gone and dead.
> 
> The bots are quite decent in UT, in all titles of the series. Same in quake, but they feel completly different. Don´t know how to compare the bot settings from game to game, but masterful I can handle very well in UT3. I struggle a bit with Inhumane and the final godlike setting is something else... I´m happy if I manage a place somewhere in the middle of the scoreboard.
> Real challanges are 1v1 duels vs. godlike.
> ...


It's a shame I never got together in a actual LAN party, I didn't have any friends back then who would want to. I still wonder what the experience was like, now we just have online play, no split-screen no nothing. By the time the internet connections got better I just refused to play anything online/competitive on most games, because the people that stayed around for a long time would smash you into a thin paste and that completely discouraged me.

I mentioned this in a deleted post, when I said that my brother thought why I am not playing a _real_ game. He was playing Counter-Strike 1.6 with his friend quite a bit, while I was using the fly cheat on Serious Sam: The First Encounter just to get 50 kamikazes in one spot and then shoot a rocket at them and make the PC lag like it's the 4th of July. (Who else has done this? You deserve a hug.)

I guess that's why I stuck to RPGs/MMOs for the longest time. I could never be as good a lot of people and right now I cannot invest much time to be competitive. I tried Fortnite a few times and I just couldn't connect the dots... I could get better if I really tried, I just don't have the motivation/time to do it. I know damn well where my priorities lie, but the call of a calm day to sit down, have a glass of wine and play a game is so tempting at times.

I once brought my whole computer, speakers and all into my friends house and we played Borderlands 2 and all the DLCs for a few days. I'm still glad we were able to do it. I wanted to show him what is beyond the Black Ops, Counter-Strike and everything else. Even though his nostalgia lies there, he did enjoy the time we had saving each others' asses. We didn't finish Resident Evil 6 Co-op though. I thought since it was my birthday I could try and get him to spend some time on co-op again, but I refrained from doing so, I didn't like the idea of forcing something onto him. He respects my decision not to join him in Fortnite matches as much as he would very much like to. I agree to keep the mutual understanding between us. But I also feel like that is a thing that keeps us slightly apart.

He mocked me a lot for playing Skyrim, but I didn't mind. It was an obsession that wasn't healthy. But I didn't mind, we throw mud at each other all the time. It's somehow nice to know someone who is just as passionate for this form of media. I hope you guys keep healthy friendships with people you used to share moments with.

God, I think my posts are going downhill recently. My mood hasn't improved for a long time.


----------



## Dinnercore (Aug 22, 2018)

EntropyZ said:


> It's a shame I never got together in a actual LAN party, I didn't have any friends back then who would want to. I still wonder what the experience was like, now we just have online play, no split-screen no nothing. By the time the internet connections got better I just refused to play anything online/competitive on most games, because the people that stayed around for a long time would smash you into a thin paste and that completely discouraged me.
> 
> I mentioned this in a deleted post, when I said that my brother thought why I am not playing a _real_ game. He was playing Counter-Strike 1.6 with his friend quite a bit, while I was using the fly cheat on Serious Sam: The First Encounter just to get 50 kamikazes in one spot and then shoot a rocket at them and make the PC lag like it's the 4th of July. (Who else has done this? You deserve a hug.)
> 
> ...



Those LAN partys had a unique dynamic, I hosted several of them for 4-6 friends at a time. While one could say how is it different to stare at a screen and talk next to each other over online play, but it was much more then that. Like you´d rather go to a regular party instead of just drink something for yourself and talk over the phone...

Competitive play has it´s own kind of motivation for me, but I stopped that as soon as my life started to involve less school and more actual work. Since competitive demands some time, hard work and training to be put into, I lost interest in it. Especially with the toxic communities online, that really just hate on you for the work you put into it. 
I moved away from that and just enjoy my games at my own pace. I can relate to that serious sam part, however for me it was just toying around with certain games. Like playing Gothic with marvin mode and taking control over npc´s or playing with the far cry 2 editor and see how many exploding barrels it takes to annoy my pc (not a lot). 

RPG´s and MMOs can eat so much time to make progress too... I tried several mmos and I enjoy single player rpg´s a lot but I find myself having less and less time for that. My past obsession with videogames may have been a bit unhealthy but I don´t regret it because it was more fun then anything else. And I still think so years after. 

I had a friend like yours, often visited him with my whole pc to play left 4 dead coop or sacred or titan quest... But we kinda moved away from each other. He stopped enjoying gaming as a whole and maybe life itself in a way. After that I had no friendship that was this close. Really miss that time and the guy he was. 

This is turning way off topic fast and more into a personal conversation, I´ll stop here.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 22, 2018)

I just mostly like single player experiences myself. Games are an extension of literature and movies to me. Not an extension, funnily, of other "games" (board games, sports, etc). I think that's the underlying mentality going into fans of one or the other, and I'm much more into the former... games as escapism rather than competition.

Don't like MMOs though, even though I like RPGs. The people who make MMOs aren't even gamers half of the time. They seem to come from a gambling/chance based mentality.. or at best, a sim-based mentality. Thus, their games are very grindy or just straight up suck with a lot of trivial crafting B.S.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 22, 2018)

okay that one is weird ...

after a while on WoT i decided to check on Armored Warfare ... i update i log in ... i notice a "package purchased" while i purchased nothing ...
i check the tanks in my hangar and i notice a Object 640 "Black Eagle" which was a "in development" i saw quite a while ago turns out My.com did probably gift that one to all player (probably)

furthermore quite the surprise ... it's a T10 premium tank ... (which make me wonder if they handed it only to people who had already some T10 unlocked )


main difference between my WoT and my AW ... in WoT i have only 1 tier 10 unlocked and bought,  in AW  7 unlocked 4 bought ... 
well in AW i only did PVE mission and special ops and well a few pvp ... might want to retry later on ...

i like both of them equally since WOT is spanning from WWI to early 50's-60's and AW is round coldwar era to actual prototype and odd design

edit: uh? i saw Hellgate London ahah ... i played the hell out of it (no pun intended) back in the days (solo and multi) i even have the tome 1 of the manga somewhere on my shelf.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 22, 2018)

Finished Life is Strange: Before the Storm and it stabbed me in the feels harder than I expected it to mostly because I knew what the future held.  Such a tragic tale but it has some comedy sprinkled in too.  Visually it's a downgrade because it was made on Unity with a much smaller crew but it gets the job done.


Probably going to tear into Grim Dawn or Rise of the Tomb Raider next.


----------



## EntropyZ (Aug 23, 2018)

I jumped into hyperspace with Homeworld: Cataclysm, I loved the remaster of the original so much, the visual upgrade made the game unspeakably beautiful. I miss the mothership, and I could stare into those backgrounds all day. I wish there was a remaster of Emergence so it could be included in the collection.

The pilot views are awesome to watch when a dogfight ensues. Sometimes I wish I could control the craft freespace style. And I always like that I can keep the ships that make it to the next level. Too bad it's hard to keep promoted ships alive long enough to keep them at some times during the campaign.

It was more enjoyable for me capturing enemy Carrier-class ships and just going to town. But with this enemy type its a lot more difficult than the original.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 23, 2018)

Finished playing as Sally Boyle (Act 2) in We Happy Few.  I was glad to give her some closure.  It took about 10 hours.

Act 3 begins by playing Ollie, an old, addled war veteran who sees and talks to his (oops...Dead) daughter in-game. 

He has a frustrating mechanic built in: his blood sugar has to be regulated at all times into the perfect zone.

I foresee this being more frustrating than Sally having to return home constantly to take care of her baby.

Thankfully the stories in this game are interesting and gameplay is otherwise fairly fun.


----------



## Canon (Aug 23, 2018)

I'm enjoying We Happy Few so far, only a little bit in as Arthur but I have to say so far I find myself really disliking the character, I don't know what it is about the character or the game but the dialogue and accents all seem very affected. It's that "Uncanny Valley" effect I think, my partner is from Surrey and I spend a lot of time talking to people with accents from greater London and surrounding areas, so I keep having little cringes throughout. Having said that, gameplay is fun, the game has an interesting look and feel and the concept is interesting. 

Dishonored, can't do it. I want to love this game but I felt like I just had a bunch of plot thrown at me in the beginning and now I'm just following on-screen prompts to get to the next part, characters seem to develop over 20 seconds then they're just.....there. Still playing mind you.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 23, 2018)

Canon said:


> I'm enjoying We Happy Few so far, only a little bit in as Arthur but I have to say so far I find myself really disliking the character, I don't know what it is about the character or the game but the dialogue and accents all seem very affected. It's that "Uncanny Valley" effect I think, my partner is from Surrey and I spend a lot of time talking to people with accents from greater London and surrounding areas, so I keep having little cringes throughout. Having said that, gameplay is fun, the game has an interesting look and feel and the concept is interesting.



Yes, everything in there is exaggerated or affected.  It is meant to be surreal, dystopian, dark comedy.  And you'll find out later why Arthur is just so miserable.  Then you might sympathize with him.  I ended up enjoying him a great deal by the end.  But yeah, he is a miserable whiny thing!


----------



## cucker tarlson (Aug 23, 2018)

Since it was recently mentioned in another thread,I remembered how much I like to pop into Quantum Break ocassionaly, and play whatever level I wanted from the timeline.I'm happy to report the game got an update,and it runs better now.
Before I was in mid-to-high 30s mostly, with lows about 30 fps and maximum about 45 fps, GPU was only utilized at 80-90%. Now GPU is almost fully utilized, game runs in mid-to-upper 40s mostly, with lows about 40 and maxiumum over 50. It's a very decent improvement, the game feels a lot better now than it used to before. I'm uplaoding a short video, it's gonna take a while on my interent, will link it when it's finished.
If I happen to get rtx 2080, it'll probably replay the whole thing at +60 fps max quality, it's a next level looking game with really nice time control mechanics and good acting.


----------



## jormungand (Aug 23, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> Since it was recently mentioned in another thread,I remembered how much I like to pop into Quantum Break ocassionaly, and play whatever level I wanted from the timeline.I'm happy to report the game got an update,and it runs better now.
> Before I was in mid-to-high 30s mostly, with lows about 30 fps and maximum about 45 fps, GPU was only utilized at 80-90%. Now GPU is almost fully utilized, game runs in mid-to-upper 40s mostly, with lows about 40 and maxiumum over 50. It's a very decent improvement, the game feels a lot better now than it used to before. I'm uplaoding a short video, it's gonna take a while on my interent, will link it when it's finished.
> If I happen to get rtx 2080, it'll probably replay the whole thing at +60 fps max quality, it's a next level looking game with really nice time control mechanics and good acting.


I stopped in a boss fight, need to catch up. But i have my hands full by now lol. Its an underrated game thats for sure.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## NTM2003 (Aug 23, 2018)

So now you got to pay $120 for Ubisoft games to get everything the gold version used to be all they care about is money now. I want to play the new assassin's Creed game this fall but for $120 I don't think so. I stick to playing elder scrolls online.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 23, 2018)

NTM2003 said:


> So now you got to pay $120 for Ubisoft games to get everything the gold version used to be all they care about is money now. I want to play the new assassin's Creed game this fall but for $120 I don't think so. I stick to playing elder scrolls online.


No doubt.... I was looking at The Division 2, and how cool it looked, and I thought "Hey! I gotta check out the first one, I bet it's down a bit now..." riiiiiight.... not that low, and the this stupid "season pass".....*sigh*


----------



## NTM2003 (Aug 23, 2018)

The gold still comes with the season pass I do believe. The $120 version just comes with a few extra in game weapons or something. Nothing special.


----------



## jormungand (Aug 23, 2018)

NTM2003 said:


> So now you got to pay $120 for Ubisoft games to get everything the gold version used to be all they care about is money now. I want to play the new assassin's Creed game this fall but for $120 I don't think so. I stick to playing elder scrolls online.


 wait for a nice deal. I got AC ORIGINS collectors edition fir $75 i think it was at ubisoft store + dlcs included. Be patient and wait. I dont regret at all. The statue of bayek is amazing


REMEMBER Ubisoft store has deals that are not shown at uplay store


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 23, 2018)

EntropyZ said:


> I jumped into hyperspace with Homeworld: Cataclysm, I loved the remaster of the original so much, the visual upgrade made the game unspeakably beautiful. I miss the mothership, and I could stare into those backgrounds all day. I wish there was a remaster of Emergence so it could be included in the collection.
> 
> The pilot views are awesome to watch when a dogfight ensues. Sometimes I wish I could control the craft freespace style. And I always like that I can keep the ships that make it to the next level. Too bad it's hard to keep promoted ships alive long enough to keep them at some times during the campaign.
> 
> It was more enjoyable for me capturing enemy Carrier-class ships and just going to town. But with this enemy type its a lot more difficult then the original.


i still have the original CD and manual for Cataclysm and the "hit collection" edition for HW2  i need to check on those remaster (and maybe get HW Desert of Kharak)


----------



## Frick (Aug 23, 2018)

Bought the Conclave and Monks and Mystics DLC for Crusader Kings 2 (on sale) and I really like them, Conclave especially. Council action, new portraits (which seems minor but actually provides a breath of fresh air), revised educational system, changed law systems... Definitely improved the game. I still haven't ventured away from the Deheubarth (southern Wales) starting point in any of my games, but the Kingdom of Brythoniaid is formed, the filthy Anglo-Saxons in the east fight amongst themselves (as are their wont) and I've started to conquer the small irish tribes... Then the glory of Brythoniaid shall encompass every living soul from Deasmhumhain (or Desmond) to Ipswich.


And holy crap when did Francia get a female Empress and when did they take Iberia and even the lands beyond the Gibraltar strait, and ... they stretch all the way to what now is Poland.

That's what i love about this game. You get totally engrossed in the affairs of your pathetic little kingdom while the game churns on no matter what you do, and then you zoom out a bit and the world has changed. And there are so many interesting characters around... Which brings me to this woman I don't even recall the name for.

My son had just turned sixteen and thus was eligeble for marriege. I looked for women preferebly from powerful families so his prestige would get a boon, or someone with good qualities. And then I came upon the Woman. When you look for partners you get a huge list of eligeble characters, and you can sort them by rank (essentially as powerful they are), and on the very very bottom of the list there was this Woman. She was from Greece somewhere, aged 38, childless, she had plenty of good qualities, but she was nothing special at all ... apart from the fact that she was excommunicated, meaning she had no real status in the catholic world. And she was branded as an apostate. And she had been blinded, presumably because someone had accused her of being an apostate. And her greatest longing in life ("Ambition" in game terms) was to get married. For some reason I really felt for that Woman. I still do, and it's almost bizarre how I react to it.

Anyway, I invite a nobleman to my court and promptly arrange a wedding between the two. She arrives at my court in my cold castle of Cardiff (or Caerdydd as the welsh say), far away from the intrueges of the Byzanthine Empire and the hubbub of the world. She's grateful. About six months later a bishop in my realm accuses her of being an apostate, again, and demands I do something. Obviously I don't. I don't even know if she is an apostate, but having her brought from across the world just to have the accusations thrown in her face again (together with demands of her excecution) is not something I will accept.

Two years later she dies in childbirth, giving birth to a healthy baby boy. Considering in how many interesting ways she could have died otherwise it probably was not a bad death, as such. At least her last few years was spent in relative peace, in the cold embrace of Wales. At least I hope her husband was a good man.

And the game is just full of stuff like that.

BTW, Norway is for some reason ruled by turks.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 23, 2018)

Frick said:


> BTW, Norway is for some reason ruled by turks.


  Just one of those crazy things that happen no matter what the strategy game when you just let stuff alone in the rest of the world!


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 23, 2018)

I just have CK2.. way too many add ons for me to keep track of.


----------



## Frick (Aug 24, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> I just have CK2.. way too many add ons for me to keep track of.



I'd try it anyway. Along with the DLCs are patches providing heavy improvements and changes. Or you start with just a few DLC, like Way of Life (much roleplay stuff) and Legacy of Rome (retinues, or standing armies). Old Gods for some pagan and Norse action combined with an earlier starting date (867 as opposed to 1066), Charlemange for more flavour and an even earlier starting date (769). Many of the DLCs are culture specific and only add minor stuff for the western world, and the myriads of music/graphical DLCs can be ignored entirely. But yes it's a downside of the Paradox approach to content: it keeps the game fresh for a long time (sex years, 14 major expansion), but if you're late to the game or haven't played for a while it'll cost to get the "full" experience. Mind you the "full" experience requires many, many playthroughs with many entirely different cultures. To see the entire game you literally has so spend probably thousands of hours in it. I have about 200 hours and I have never really played anything other than a welsh lord, and no game is the same.

You can snag up dlcs as they go on sale.

Here's a small list of the dlc's and a fairly good summation of the interesting ones.

https://www.reddit.com/r/CrusaderKings/wiki/expansions


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 24, 2018)

Frick said:


> I'd try it anyway. Along with the DLCs are patches providing heavy improvements and changes. Or you start with just a few DLC, like Way of Life (much roleplay stuff) and Legacy of Rome (retinues, or standing armies). Old Gods for some pagan and Norse action combined with an earlier starting date (867 as opposed to 1066), Charlemange for more flavour and an even earlier starting date (769). Many of the DLCs are culture specific and only add minor stuff for the western world, and the myriads of music/graphical DLCs can be ignored entirely. But yes it's a downside of the Paradox approach to content: it keeps the game fresh for a long time (sex years, 14 major expansion), but if you're late to the game or haven't played for a while it'll cost to get the "full" experience. Mind you the "full" experience requires many, many playthroughs with many entirely different cultures. To see the entire game you literally has so spend probably thousands of hours in it. I have about 200 hours and I have never really played anything other than a welsh lord, and no game is the same.
> 
> You can snag up dlcs as they go on sale.
> 
> ...



No DLC at all. Got a good deal on the main game, but left it at that so far.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Aug 24, 2018)

still on ME Andromeda...


----------



## cucker tarlson (Aug 24, 2018)

bought ROTR 20th anniversary edition (boxed), it was on sale. anyone played it ? good or not ?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 24, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> bought ROTR 20th anniversary edition (boxed), it was on sale. anyone played it ? good or not ?


Not the 20th anniversary edition, but have played base game plus dlc’s.

I enjoyed it quite a bit.  There were plenty of tombs to explore unlike the first reboot.  Puzzles were challenging, map areas were large.  Exploration encouraged, and the game looked great.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 24, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> bought ROTR 20th anniversary edition (boxed), it was on sale. anyone played it ? good or not ?


Rise of the Robots?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 24, 2018)

Ahhzz said:


> Rise of the Robots?



Rise of the Tomb Raider, silly guy!


----------



## jormungand (Aug 24, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> bought ROTR 20th anniversary edition (boxed), it was on sale. anyone played it ? good or not ?


Like you i bought the 20th and liked the whole game. Even though i really hate that you had to pay for such short dlcs lucky that the 20th cones with all dlcs included... in general i really liked it


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 24, 2018)

Playing through Grim Dawn.  It can be summed up in two very short videos:








https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/254165956769611778/482455104759267328/2018.08.23-16.10.mp4


----------



## Frick (Aug 24, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Playing through Grim Dawn.  It can be summed up in two very short videos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep. And it's _glorious_.


In other news, my vassals wants a random pictish dude as king instead of me. I'm 16, my kingly father who had a stewardship skill of 23 and was generally awesome died of consumption when i was 12. I'm Dull (-2 to everything), slothful (-1 to everything) and a Misguided Warrior meaning I was educated as a warrior but sucks at it. Also I inherited my mothers anglo-saxon looks. No wonder they hate me. 

The good thing is my father (me) built a lot of military buildings so I can raise more than 3000 men, plus I have a personal retinue (standing army) of 400 light infantrymen and 150 archers. Also he (me) consolidated his power a lot (by forging a claim on Dyfed and then kick out the old lady who was running the place. Now my demesne (counties/provinces I rule personally) is beautifully symmetrical and consists of almost 50% of the realm so they will have a hard time fighting me. I hate myself. Useless Maelgwn.

And now I'm a Drunkard, Gluttonous, Possesed, and Lunatic, and I just heard the Devil speak to me, and my wife was murdered, and my new wife - a beautiful princess from Greece  (giving me 250 prestige yeeeaahhh) - _really_ hates me. It's the saxon blood, it had to be. No true welshman would ever be an alcoholic.

And now I'm a Drunkard, Gluttonous, Possesed, and Lunatic, and I just heard the Devil speak to me, and my wife was murdered, and my new wife - a beautiful princess from Greece  (giving me 250 prestige yeeeaahhh) - _really_ hates me. It's the saxon blood, it had to be. No true welshman would ever be an alcoholic. (@CAPSLOCKSTUCK right?)

EDIT: Wooo the Glitterhoof event fired! I've never seen that before in real life (?). I wonder if they have patched out the ability to create a horse kingdom...


----------



## Regeneration (Aug 25, 2018)

I'm currently getting owned by cheaters on PUBG...










And the game is protected by THREE anti-cheat systems.


----------



## Canon (Aug 25, 2018)

Gave For Honor a quick go since it was a freebie, not too bad at all, really impressed with how good everything looks and how well it runs even on dated hardware. Multiplayer seems reasonably balanced and microtransactions haven't interfered at all so far.

Surprisingly I have enjoyed the single player campaign even more, interesting combat mechanics and a variety of ways to play. Doesn't try to be clever, does what it says on the tin. Would highly recommend to anyone that enjoys hack and slash or just as a time waster.

Tried to get back into The Witcher series with The Witcher 2. Still great games but I've got the issue with textures rendering like a PlayStation 2, still trying to resolve by editing the .ini, there's a lot to be said for a games look and immersion these days.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 25, 2018)

Canon said:


> Gave For Honor a quick go since it was a freebie, not too bad at all, really impressed with how good everything looks and how well it runs even on dated hardware. Multiplayer seems reasonably balanced and microtransactions haven't interfered at all so far.
> 
> Surprisingly I have enjoyed the single player campaign even more, interesting combat mechanics and a variety of ways to play. Doesn't try to be clever, does what it says on the tin. Would highly recommend to anyone that enjoys hack and slash or just as a time waster.
> 
> Tried to get back into The Witcher series with The Witcher 2. Still great games but I've got the issue with textures rendering like a PlayStation 2, still trying to resolve by editing the .ini, there's a lot to be said for a games look and immersion these days.



Mechanically, For Honor looks pretty cool. I just hate multiplayer. But it'd be nice to get a more involved melee combat system (like fighting games) in a regular single player adventure title.

I always had an idea for a game where you were escaping an island or some area like that, and every fight (which were few and far between) was usually 1 vs 1 and took awhile. Why hasn't anyone made this? Something like, for example, the fight scenes in Die Hard.. where he nearly exhausts himself on each terrorist (like the crazy long haired blonde dude). Even though I love them, games have a bad habit of relying on waves of dumb enemies.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 25, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Playing through Grim Dawn.  It can be summed up in two very short videos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will admit, that's one thing that PoE has solidly over GD: tactics and new content. They're always coming up with new ways to make you work for your loot at PoE. With GD, it looks like the most challenging thing is the Crucible content, which is just a gauntlet. The previous incarnation of PoE had you wandering across an NPC, who opened a portal in time to random rooms in a temple, and depending on which boss you chose to kill in your short time there, and which door you chose to try to open, you would face a final Temple arena and boss which varied wildly. 
I enjoy GD because it is so much what a D3 should have been: an excellent, dark, RPG with tons of loot. But I do wish they'd take a page or two from PoE and make the challenges not a simple case of  "More Mobs, More Mob Health, More Mob Damage"....


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 25, 2018)

Grim Dawn is too brainless for me.  At this point, I just want it to be over so I can play Rise of the Tomb Raider.  It's not a bad game, just not for me.


----------



## jormungand (Aug 25, 2018)

Ive been trying to put some time in MHW but for real this Dota 2 TI got me. Imo this have been one of the most exciting ive watched. Awesomes games, amazing fights and full of counters. I will like to see EG in the finals but still they need to beat LGD.

Back to MHW , this DOTA 2 INTERNATIONAL WAS SPECTACULAR!!!!!!!! OG winner!!!! being a DBZ fan can say that their coach said the magic words for game 5.....
ITS over 9000!!!!!!!


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Aug 26, 2018)

playing Heroes of the Storm since there's a few new heroes to try out.


----------



## Frick (Aug 26, 2018)

Ahhzz said:


> I will admit, that's one thing that PoE has solidly over GD: tactics and new content. They're always coming up with new ways to make you work for your loot at PoE. With GD, it looks like the most challenging thing is the Crucible content, which is just a gauntlet. The previous incarnation of PoE had you wandering across an NPC, who opened a portal in time to random rooms in a temple, and depending on which boss you chose to kill in your short time there, and which door you chose to try to open, you would face a final Temple arena and boss which varied wildly.
> I enjoy GD because it is so much what a D3 should have been: an excellent, dark, RPG with tons of loot. But I do wish they'd take a page or two from PoE and make the challenges not a simple case of  "More Mobs, More Mob Health, More Mob Damage"....



I sometimes read the PoE thread here and it all looks so serious. I did play it a bit some years ago, but I didn't quite enjoy it. And one crucial difference and a dealbreaker for me is that Grim Dawn can be played offline.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 26, 2018)

Done with Grim Dawn but Grim Dawn made me seriously consider replaying Skyrim (first time in Steam Special Edition though).  Now I have to choose between Rise of the Tomb Raider and Skyrim...


----------



## dj-electric (Aug 26, 2018)

For you ARPG lovers, Last Epoch is pretty damn good. It is in alpha stage and you have to pledge a hefty sum (50$) to access it now, but it is very well made so far


----------



## Disparia (Aug 26, 2018)

Finished up Saints Row: The Third. That was an improvement over 2 in pretty much every way imaginable. When I bought The Third (along with 2 and IV in a bundle) it came with all DLC too. I don't know how much that added over vanilla gameplay but it's pretty safe to say that I'll never play 2 again, but The Third has a good chance at replay in the future.




Only has a few ultra wide glitches; that gray St texture in top left never goes away and your last achievement shows fully when you get it then hides off to the right. It's otherwise a good experience. 2011 release, so no issues running maxed the entire time on my 2015 mid-range GPU.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 26, 2018)

Saints Row 2 I thought had the better story/characters.  Saints Row 3 is where they started getting ridiculous and each title thereafter got more and more ridiculous.  Now it's so ridiculous, they don't know what to do with it (hence no 5).



FordGT90Concept said:


> Now I have to choose between Rise of the Tomb Raider and Skyrim...


Bethesda made up my mind for me:




I'd have to play without the unofficial patch which doesn't sound very fun at all.


Rise of the Tomb Raider, here I come!

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'm speechless right now because...


Spoiler: Oh the humanity!








First achievement unlocked:









Spoiler: There's a meme for this










...this day isn't going how I expected it to. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Finally actually playing Rise of the Tomb Raider and so far so good...


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 26, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Saints Row 2 I thought had the better story/characters.  Saints Row 3 is where they started getting ridiculous and each title thereafter got more and more ridiculous.  Now it's so ridiculous, they don't know what to do with it (hence no 5).
> 
> 
> Bethesda made up my mind for me:
> ...



Dude, just get "Achievements Mod Enabler" if they're important. I think this was Sony and MS's doing and they didn't bother adjusting it on PCs.

https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspecialedition/mods/245/


edit: Same guy makes one for FO4 btw.


----------



## Disparia (Aug 26, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Saints Row 2 I thought had the better story/characters.  Saints Row 3 is where they started getting ridiculous and each title thereafter got more and more ridiculous.  Now it's so ridiculous, they don't know what to do with it (hence no 5).



Early during SR2 I thought to myself I would have probably enjoyed this a good deal after GTA IV. Unfortunately regular crashes and getting rep strangled at the end soured the experience a bit. Thinking back, I can agree they did have a better range of characters. The Third jammed in more characters but didn't expand the range much at all. Ultimately though, had more fun throughout SR3. Will see how it goes in IV.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Aug 27, 2018)

After playing Skyrim, then Oblivion into the ground...I thought I'd give Morrowind a shot.  After a few minutes into the game, I decided that the controls we're a little odd/wonky compared to Oblivion/Skyrim...so I started to hunt for mods.  It didn't take long to find all the nifty projects going on at the TES Renewal Project. 

TES Renewal Project

Skywind initially caught my eye, but it appears as if the project is ongoing...so I just grabbed Morroblivion instead.  It took me awhile, but I finally got it up and running smoothly.  So...that is what I'm playing now.

Although...while  I was doing research into all of the Elder Scrolls mods...I ran into quite a few S.T.A.L.K.E.R. projects too.  Many of them appear to be standalone mods and don't need the base game to play.  I'm currently loading up S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Dead Air...not too sure what to expect....but I'll be giving this a shot as well.

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Dead Air

Good times dead ahead.....

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Frick (Aug 27, 2018)

I don't know how to go forward in my current CK2 game. I am savescumming to see what the future holds, and it's all bad. I'm about 10 years old, and I rule Wales (which consists of all of Wales and a big chunk of England and about a third of Ireland) and Aquitaine, which currently is made up of some provinces in Spain and Southern France.

Guaranteed to happen is my aunt revolting, wanting to claim Wales for herself. If I give in, all of my provinces in England and Ireland will fall to her, but most importantly it will make my main title King of Aquitaine, and that won't do at all. AT ALL. Most of my important nobles belong to her faction btw. They have about 180% of my own army.

I am also a claimant of Germany (which consists of huge parts of France), and depending on how things go I can end up inheriting it ... which will make every single soul in Europe dislike me, and a host of regions will rebell and try to win their independence. This I'm ok with actually. Holland can get stuffed.

And there's a bit of a catch 22 going on. All of my vassals dislike me, and most of my counsil consists of dissidents, who will oppose me no matter what I do. Most of my vassals belong to this group, so it's not very feasible to remake the council. Due to some murders and some other things I'm visigothic, so a foreigner to most of them, which means they dislike me even more. Also, when I inherited Aquitaine my demesne went up, so I now control more land directly than my stats allow, and vassals don't like that. At all. And I can't give land away, because my council must approve of it, and because they are mostly dissidents they won't allow it. They hate me but they won't allow me to redeem the situation. It's a life simulator!

A lot for a ten year old to bear. All I ever wanted was to make the british isles welsh, and throw those damned saxons into the sea.


----------



## dirtyferret (Aug 27, 2018)

WoW Battle for Azeroth, the Drustvar zone is heavily Witcher III influenced


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 27, 2018)

*sigh* after a few weeks banging in Grim Dawn, I hit a wall of "blah". Looking to see what space tactical games I have in my library this evening....  Considering Wastelands 2, maybe Divinity:OS2, but I'm almost RPG'd out....  I might dig back into Nexus Jupiter incident, or Rebel Galaxy, maybe Epic Space.. M.O.R.E still hasn't gone anywhere useful.......... looked at Polaris Sector, and since it is on GoG, I might take a swing at that....  *sigh*   or maybe take a few weeks off gaming, and just clean house heheh


----------



## cucker tarlson (Aug 27, 2018)

Played first 30 mins of ROTR,looks promising,haven't played a good adventure game in a while


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 28, 2018)

Yeah, it's way better than the reboot.  Not so much woman screaming, more tomb raiding.  You know, the point.  That said, games has wayyyyyyy too much about "daddy"...

…"daddy" replaced "<woman scream>"...

...still better.  Not enough tombs though and still too linear.


I think someone needs to do a George Lucas with Crystal Dynamics.  The name of the game is "Force Unleashed," everything not that doesn't belong or prologue to the Force unleashing.  The name on the box says "Tomb Raider."  Why is less than half of the game about raiding tombs?  The Tomb Raider reboot was only like 20% tomb raiding at best.  So there's more here but still disappointing.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Aug 28, 2018)

Did ROTR get rid of the jump scares where you have to mash buttons or your dead?  I'm glad there is no video of me attempting to get past those damn things, I'd never live it down....  I felt like a complete idiot for having to do a Google search on how to hit the buttons properly...but frankly, I kept dying....a lot.

I've been tempted to put ROTR on my wishlist a couple of times...but the memories of the first game keep haunting me.

,

Liquid Cool


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 28, 2018)

There's no QTEs so far other than related to climbing (obviously not in your face QTEs but if you push the wrong buttons at the wrong time, dead you are).

The Tomb Raider reboot was pretty terrible.  This one is better.  Not fantastic, but better.  It still steals your focus way too often, forces you to watch action cutscenes rather than letting the player deal with it as they see fit, the controls are still sometimes unforgiving, there's things I had to internet search for because the controls are only tutorialed once and has no entry in the "survival guide" (locking on with bow and how to swan dive into water), I've seen several animation bugs that I didn't see in the first game, and I literally just had to reload checkpoint because an animation bugged out to the point I couldn't do anything in the game.  The monologues during camp fires...are annoying.

Oh, and I'm playing on Survivor Extreme difficulty and the AI suck at aiming.  If I break out the AR, they don't have a chance against me.  Hardest difficulty is too easy.

Overall I recommend it.  It's not a bad game but it doesn't hold a light to the classics.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 28, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Yeah, it's way better than the reboot.  Not so much woman screaming, more tomb raiding.  You know, the point.  That said, games has wayyyyyyy too much about "daddy"...
> 
> …"daddy" replaced "<woman scream>"...
> 
> ...



Someone just needs to give Star Wars back to George Lucas, period. /unrelated

Yeah, that's my main gripe with TR.. but it's still kind of fun action in and of itself to me..


----------



## AlejoZ (Aug 28, 2018)

Borderlands 2


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 28, 2018)

i think i need a "what are you waiting on, to finish downloading" today ... 
seriously... 
1. Elite: Dangerous : 1.9gb
2. COD:WWII: 4.9gb (what the ... i hope it's not MP patch ... i didn't install COD:WWII MP, so i don't want useless MP patch ... tank mission fix ..... on the other hand ...  )
3. Agony: 11gb after reading all the crap reviews, which are mostly related to the dev having issue (translate : being liar, for the one who bought the game) with lawsuits about censoring, and cancelling the uncut version (translate: being liar, for the one who bought the game eagerly waiting for the uncut version) i was almost ready to press the buy button (yeah, negatives review tend to make me do that)  ... when my local "ebay" site notified me one of my watched auction was about to end in 1hrs ... and it was a STEAM key for Agony at 1chf/$ start price, oh well ... i got it for 1chf/$ instead of 30... (tho it was paid 30chf initialy ... no loss for the devs i guess 
4. and the worse for the end ... For Honor: 50gb (not the first with 50gb DL tho iirc Doom(2016) and RTCW:OB too 



Liquid Cool said:


> Did ROTR get rid of the jump scares where you have to mash buttons or your dead?  I'm glad there is no video of me attempting to get past those damn things, I'd never live it down....  I felt like a complete idiot for having to do a Google search on how to hit the buttons properly...but frankly, I kept dying....a lot.
> 
> I've been tempted to put ROTR on my wishlist a couple of times...but the memories of the first game keep haunting me.
> 
> ...


missing a T otherwise ROTR: Rise Of Tomb Raider, ROTTR: Rise Of The Tomb Raider (if you put Of in the abbreviated you keep The too ) 

mhhh the button mash never been an issue for me as they are, well, quite much simpler than the "dynamic" type in COD:WWII 

just as i loved the reboot, ROTTR is just fantastic (i think i need to play TR:Anniversary out of nostalgia now ... for the sake of replaying the 1st one with a bit more eye candy )

muh ... STEAM DL is hogging my bandwidth ... either i lower max DL rate to 1mb/s or i play an offline game... or i go to sleep ...


----------



## Frick (Aug 29, 2018)

GreiverBlade said:


> i think i need a "what are you waiting on, to finish downloading" today ...



I once bought, downloaded and installed ARK (~30GB) while a friend was configuring the server.

I'm somewhat stuck in Grim Dawn. Cleared vanilla on elite with a predictable amount of fuss (it wasn't as breezy as normal, bit it wasn't exceedingly hard either), but in the expansion... Bosses and unique rares are so hard for me. They have a tendency to do a lot of bleeding and poison damage, and guess which of my resistances are close to zero? I also don't hit hard enough i feel, but I can't for the life of me aquire a good 2H meele weapon. Now i'm using the Solar Sledge, a Homestead revered weapon, and it's good ... but it's a lvl 50 weapon and I'm now at lvl756. I have a recipe for a good hammer which I can use at lvl 94. So I'm kinda stuck until something improves.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Aug 29, 2018)

Thanks for the comments.  I'm no expert on the Tomb Raider series and actually passed on them for a decade.  It was picking up Tomb Raider: Underworld on a Steam sale that got me interested.  I really liked that game.  I'm going to add "ROTTR" to my wishlist and wait for a sale.  To be honest...after Skyrim....any chance of shooting anything with a bow gets me excited.  Man I love using a bow in the Elder Scrolls series.  Probably more than anything else I've ever played.

George Lucas.  You know...my cousin took me to see that last Star Wars movie...it was a hot mess.  I couldn't tell what the hell was going on and I'm going to be honest, I felt like I was watching a soap opera or something.  It just didn't feel right.  Growing up I had a millennium falcon and a whole squad of tie fighters, playing cards, posters...you name it...I loved Star Wars, it fed the nerd in me.  .    Although, the franchise has turned in to something I don't recognize.

I've already got two games I'm playing, but just talking about Underworld makes me want to have a go at it.  I've got space...downloading it just in case.

,

Liquid Cool


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 29, 2018)

Liquid Cool said:


> Thanks for the comments.  I'm no expert on the Tomb Raider series and actually passed on them for a decade.  It was picking up Tomb Raider: Underworld on a Steam sale that got me interested.  I really liked that game.  I'm going to add "ROTTR" to my wishlist and wait for a sale.  To be honest...after Skyrim....any chance of shooting anything with a bow gets me excited.  Man I love using a bow in the Elder Scrolls series.  Probably more than anything else I've ever played.
> 
> George Lucas.  You know...my cousin took me to see that last Star Wars movie...it was a hot mess.  I couldn't tell what the hell was going on and I'm going to be honest, I felt like I was watching a soap opera or something.  It just didn't feel right.  Growing up I had a millennium falcon and a whole squad of tie fighters, playing cards, posters...you name it...I loved Star Wars, it fed the nerd in me.  .    Although, the franchise has turned in to something I don't recognize.
> 
> ...



Ever played the old Thief series? That's what I've always hoped TES lived up to.. but it's never quite done it (still kind of fun though.. but it's stealth aspect and cityscapes leave a lot to be desired).

They're pretty damn old, but you can mod them to make them a bit more presentable.

edit: Speaking of bows and Skyrim, here's a cool mod people should try.

The Huntsman
https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspecialedition/mods/13703

It's a bow that starts off gimped and you can gradually upgrade as you play with new pieces.

Also works hand in hand with this equally cool looking mod (haven't tried it, but I will).

https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspecialedition/mods/16190?tab=images

Signature Equipment gradually updates stats depending on what you kill and how much use it gets. So you could arm yourself with a Frying Pan the whole game and it'd eventually be legendary gear only for the Dragonborn.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 29, 2018)

Liquid Cool said:


> To be honest...after Skyrim....any chance of shooting anything with a bow gets me excited.  Man I love using a bow in the Elder Scrolls series.  Probably more than anything else I've ever played.


Crysis 3 comes to mind.  Trying to think of more but I'm drawing blanks...brain fart.

Ah yes, StrayKat mentioned Thief series.  That's definitely one of them.  I don't really remember it as an arrow game because I usually blackjacked people out.

Now they're coming...
-Tomb Raider (no gravity)
-Rise of the Tomb Raider (no gravity)
-Minecraft
-Assassin's Creed III and derivatives (I think, forget if gravity or not)
-Middle Earth: Shadow of Mordor (no gravity)
-Middle Earth: Shadow of War (no gravity)
-How to Survive (don't think it has gravity but it's also...different being isometric...you don't aim so much as tell the character who to shoot)

Edit: AHHHHH! Fable and Fable III!  Think they both have a gravity effect.  Been a long time since I played either of them.


I played a little of the original Tomb Raider, all of Tomb Raider II, and some of Tomb Raider III.  Played a little bit of a Tomb Raider in between...I forget which one...and I swear it was in my Steam library and it's now missing.  Wait a minute...think I have it on disc.  Bah! I know where it is but I can't be arsed to pull it out to check which one it was.  I only got like 20 minutes into it before I quit for some reason or other.  Right now I have too many other games to play to even consider that one (including finishing Rise of the Tomb Raider).


----------



## Liquid Cool (Aug 29, 2018)

I'm getting pretty handy at modding Skyrim, so  I've bookmarked those links and I'll take a look the first chance I get.  I consider Skyrim, Oblivion, Fallout 3 GOTY, and Fallout: New Vegas to be mandatory installs on my pc.  I'm always fiddling around with one of them.



StrayKAT said:


> They're pretty damn old, but you can mod them to make them a bit more presentable



When it comes to older video games, I don't mind dated graphics...I grew up on Pong....

The Christmas Steam sale had the complete Thief series so cheap, I bought all of them in a package.  Looking in my library, I have Thief, Thief Gold, Thief II: The Metal Age, and Thief: Deadly Shadows.  Which one is the best candidate for modding/playing?    I will mention... at the same time, I bought the Risen and Gothic series with the same intention!  Again...dirt cheap.

The best game EVER ...you probably MISSED for 16 years

After watching this video...I'm tempted to play Gothic right now.

You know...I might need to stay away from this thread you guys are giving me too many ideas....

Best,

Liquid Cool

P.S. Crysis 3...I have that one...but I haven't played it yet.   To be honest, I thought Crysis 2 was so bad...3 probably was too, but I've heard recently that it was much better than 2.  After I get a system together, this will be on my install list.

EDIT:  Ford I see you added a few titles to your post.  I took notes.  I've heard of all of them and even own Shadow of Mordor, but Fable is something I'm not familiar with...I'll look it up.  I tried to remember older games that I've played that used a bow and came up just about dry...BUT...I seem to remember a bow in the original Prey?  Not sure...my mind fails me past 8:00 P.M.  Yes, I'm getting old...


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 29, 2018)

Liquid Cool said:


> I don't mind dated graphics...I grew up on pong.  Although...I'm getting pretty handy at modding Skyrim, so  I've bookmarked those links and I'll take a look first chance I get.  I consider Skyrim, Oblivion, Fallout 3 GOTY, and Fallout: New Vegas to be mandatory installs on my pc.  I'm always fiddling around with one of them.
> 
> Thief?  Funny you mention that.  The Christmas Steam sale had them so cheap, I bought all of them in a package.  Looking in my library, I have Thief, Thief Gold, Thief II: The Metal Age, and Thief: Deadly Shadows.  Which one is the best candidate for modding/playing?    I will mention... at the same time, I bought the Risen and Gothic series with the same intention!  Again...dirt cheap.
> 
> ...





Liquid Cool said:


> I don't mind dated graphics...I grew up on pong.  Although...I'm getting pretty handy at modding Skyrim, so  I've bookmarked those links and I'll take a look first chance I get.  I consider Skyrim, Oblivion, Fallout 3 GOTY, and Fallout: New Vegas to be mandatory installs on my pc.  I'm always fiddling around with one of them.
> 
> Thief?  Funny you mention that.  The Christmas Steam sale had them so cheap, I bought all of them in a package.  Looking in my library, I have Thief, Thief Gold, Thief II: The Metal Age, and Thief: Deadly Shadows.  Which one is the best candidate for modding/playing?    I will mention... at the same time, I bought the Risen and Gothic series with the same intention!  Again...dirt cheap.
> 
> ...



"Thief Gold", "Thief II", and "Thief Deadly Shadows". The new "Thief" isn't as good and doesn't need mods anyhow (still worth a play though).

They all should use at least the "unofficial patches" which will fix bugs and get their resolutions up to speed.

Thief Gold: TFix - https://www.moddb.com/mods/tfix

Thief 2: Tafferpatcher - https://www.moddb.com/games/thief-ii-the-metal-age/downloads/tafferpatcher-v-2018

Thief Deadly Shadows: Sneaky Upgrade - https://www.moddb.com/mods/thief-3-sneaky-upgrade


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 29, 2018)

Liquid Cool said:


> P.S. Crysis 3...I have that one...but I haven't played it yet.   To be honest, I thought Crysis 2 was so bad...3 probably was too, but I've heard recently that it was much better than 2.  After I get a system together, this will be on my install list.


Other than the music, 2 was the worst.  It was claustrophobic and the plot was chaotic (Jackie Chan [wtf.jpg] the whole time).



Liquid Cool said:


> Ford I see you added a few titles to your post.  I took notes.  I've heard of all of them and even own Shadow of Mordor, but Fable is something I'm not familiar with...I'll look it up.  I tried to remember older games that I played that used a bow and came up just about dry...BUT...I seem to remember a bow in the original Prey?  Not sure...my mind fails me past 8:00 P.M.  Yes, I'm getting old...


Fable: The Lost Chapters is 10/10 as long as the weird graphics don't make you vomit when you start playing it.  Imagine if Elder Scrolls (stealing, some decision making, magic/melee/archery combat, with quests, targeted at adults) had a baby with Zelda (maps rather than open world, third person action), you'd have Fable.

I never played the Xbox remaster of it but I hear it's shitty.  Fable III...was Games for Windows Live 100%.  I don't know if there's a way to get around that.  Even so, Fable is much better than Fable III.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 29, 2018)

Problem with Fable is the sequels are only on Xbox. They're actually worth playing too, so it's a shame you can only play the first on PC.

edit: Same with the Halos. I don't get it.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Aug 29, 2018)

Ford...I don't hear you say 10/10 often...you've definitely piqued my interest.  Off to Youtube to watch Fable videos.  Goodnight gentlemen.

Although, before I go...StrayKAT...if you've never played any of the Thief games, which would you tackle first?

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Canon (Aug 29, 2018)

Hmm Fable keeps cropping up on my radar these days, had a good time with the original on the old Xbox but haven't touched it since then. Been playing Skyrim to death lately and don't really want to stop. Picked up The Witcher 2 since everyone seems to love the series, I can see why, having played the first game quite a while back I enjoyed it as far as I remember, however the second just can't hold my attention like Skyrim, for me it's just not quite the same having to do certain things that I don't want to, the magic aspect especially, never been a fan and would much prefer the game if I could playthrough with as little as possible.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 29, 2018)

Witchers have signs, not magic per se.  There's only five signs and the only I used liberally was Quen (barrier/shield that deflects a hit).  You always have a very small pool to use signs so they can never be your #1 option.



StrayKAT said:


> Problem with Fable is the sequels are only on Xbox. They're actually worth playing too, so it's a shame you can only play the first on PC.
> 
> edit: Same with the Halos. I don't get it.


Only Fable II was exclusive and, afaik, Fable III was pretty much the same but better.

Talking about it is making me want to replay Fable.  Haven't done a naked/untouchable boast in forever.  You can get the best bow very early in the game...if you're willing to sacrifice innocents. >:D


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 29, 2018)

Canon said:


> Hmm Fable keeps cropping up on my radar these days, had a good time with the original on the old Xbox but haven't touched it since then. Been playing Skyrim to death lately and don't really want to stop. Picked up The Witcher 2 since everyone seems to love the series, I can see why, having played the first game quite a while back I enjoyed it as far as I remember, however the second just can't hold my attention like Skyrim, for me it's just not quite the same having to do certain things that I don't want to, the magic aspect especially, never been a fan and would much prefer the game if I could playthrough with as little as possible.



I don't blame you. I love Skyrim too.. Was actually about to get started recently, but ran into a snag. Now will wait just a little bit to see if a mod I need gets an update. If not, whatever (problem is I'd prefer starting the game fresh with it fixed).


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 29, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Someone just needs to give Star Wars back to George Lucas, period. /unrelated


Or at least pull him back into the creative process.


----------



## Frick (Aug 29, 2018)

Liquid Cool said:


> Although, before I go...StrayKAT...if you've never played any of the Thief games, which would you tackle first?



My personal favourite is The Metal Age. It took everything the first game did right and improved on it, and it cut away the bad things. Deadly Shadows wasn't bad, but the area design (every map is parted into small areas) is _really_ holding the game back. It's the same as Deus Ex: Invisible War, but the problem is more profound here IMO. The second level of The Metal aAge is still one of my all time favourite missions in gaming. Huge, and you have purely selfish goals. None of that in Deadly Shdows, which chop up the game into tiny areas and it has huge loading times even on SSDs (if it's anything like Invisible War). The mod mentioned says it improves loading speeds a bit, but I cant imagine it being non-intrusive.

The new Thief isn't Thief at all.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 29, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Or at least pull him back into the creative process.



It doesn't sound like he'll even get that chance. That one slip of his in an interview was very telling.. Where he said he felt like he sold his kids to "slavers" (link). Everyone got up in arms about it, and just went SJW on him for it instead. lol.

I, for one, liked the prequels. I know they have cheesy parts, but overall they were cool to me. But the harsh criticism is what broke him (and stupid documentaries like "George Lucas vs the Fans"). By breaking him, it went into the hands of something worse.


----------



## Frick (Aug 29, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Someone just needs to give Star Wars back to George Lucas, period. /unrelated



Considering what people think about the prequels i think you are utterly alone in thinking that. Why do they need to do that?



StrayKAT said:


> It doesn't sound like he'll even get that chance. That one slip of his in an interview was very telling.. Where he said he felt like he sold his kids to "slavers" (link. Everyone got up in arms about it, but it was true.
> 
> I, for one, liked the prequels. I know they have cheesy parts, but overall they were cool to me. But the harsh criticism is what broke him (and stupid documentaries like "George Lucas vs the Fans"). By breaking him, it went into the hands of something worse.



Ah ok. I agree the prequels were largely fine, but Disney is in no way worse IMO, and neither are the new movies.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 29, 2018)

Frick said:


> Considering what people think about the prequels i think you are utterly alone in thinking that. Why do they need to do that?
> 
> 
> 
> Ah ok. I agree the prequels were largely fine, but Disney is in no way worse IMO, and neither are the new movies.



I think they're definitely worse. And they manage to do it by actually recreating the exact archetypes (just presenting them in worse ways.. like Han becoming the new Obi, Luke becoming Yoda, etc). And "Luke's" counterpart (Daisy) actually had growth and character development. He wasn't even that great of a Jedi! The only thing that he ended up winning with was his heart.. finally turning his dad away from evil. An "instant hero" he was not. Hell, the most iconic scene is one of him getting his ass kicked ("I am your father"). This was an overall greater message.. and the whole trilogy a greater message about failure and family (even Daisy's character doesn't have the family bit going for her! She's completely mysterious and badass for no reason. There's no character here. None). And for all of Lucas' faults, he never once repeated himself. He didn't reuse the same gags or archetypes. Every one of his films explored something new. Even if a bit convoluted for their own good (like the first prequel opens up with the main premise on Trade Wars and such.. I think that went completely over people's heads.. especially kids. But I'll give him credit for trying something different).

edit: Speaking of, someone with that big of a heart wouldn't become such a loser like he did in Last Jedi. That was Mark Hammill's complaint too. He said himself that Luke would never do any of this... but I suppose Mark was contracted at that point. It completely shreds the main thing that character really had going for him.

Jake Skywalker lmao


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 29, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Problem with Fable is the sequels are only on Xbox. They're actually worth playing too, so it's a shame you can only play the first on PC.
> 
> edit: Same with the Halos. I don't get it.


Fable 3 is a PC version.... I was selected for the Fable Legends beta....had definite potential, hated seeing Lionhead close....


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 29, 2018)

Ahhzz said:


> Fable 3 is a PC version.... I was selected for the Fable Legends beta....had definite potential, hated seeing Lionhead close....



Ah.. I missed that. Still, even weirder that we get 1 and 3, but not 2.


----------



## Frick (Aug 29, 2018)

TBH ... I don't care much for the original movies as well. They're good, but overrated. The prequels are underrated (except Phantom Menace). The new ones are decent. And that is as far as my musings go. The only thing I want from Star Wars is Kotor 3 made by Obsidian and a new Jedi Knight.

Anyway, my quest for welsh local dominance has hit a serious snag. One of my lords has quietly and luckily amassed titles, so he holds half of the welsh holdings in Britain. That is bad, but even worse is that he is the sole inheritor of the Kingdom of Germany ... a very powerful entity, and all of his descendants are of the same line. Meaning that the moment the German Queen dies large swaths of Welsh Britain will become german holdings instead. The only way to get those holdings back is through war or a convolated plot where I marry the fourth in line of ascendency (which i did) so that my child will get a claim on the title and then simply assasinate the rest of them. And it's quite hard to plot the assassination of entire german families when you are based in wales. And if you start the plot when they're kids they grow up and have kids themselves before you can enact in the plot, so you have to assasinate the kids too, and so on. Truly impossible. But it's that or essentially eternal war, or Wales and England remaining german ... or become independant, as the larger empires have trouble with stability, especially when someone keeps assassinating their rulers. Figthting the Duke of Gwynedd is hard enough as he's almost as powerful as me (also note that even though my loyal vassals can raise about 4000 men, 2000 of them are located in Castille), but it's infinitely better than fighting the King of Germany.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 29, 2018)

Frick said:


> TBH ... I don't care much for the original movies as well. They're good, but overrated. The prequels are underrated (except Phantom Menace). The new ones are decent. And that is as far as my musings go. The only thing I want from Star Wars is Kotor 3 made by Obsidian and a new Jedi Knight.



Unfortunately probably not going to happen.. since Drew K kind of "finished" the Revan tale via that MMO Bioware made. That and Bioware themselves is pretty much on their last leg until EA puts them down. Anthem is their last chance.. and you can tell it's not even a true Bioware title. EA has got them shoveling their shit as it is. We've seen this pattern before (Maxis, Westwood, etc).


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 29, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> I, for one, liked the prequels. I know they have cheesy parts, but overall they were cool to me. But the harsh criticism is what broke him (and stupid documentaries like "George Lucas vs the Fans"). By breaking him, it went into the hands of something worse.





Frick said:


> Considering what people think about the prequels i think you are utterly alone in thinking that. Why do they need to do that?


Not true, a lot of people like the prequels, myself included. It's just that we're not obnoxiously vocal special snowflakes about it. Most of that same group also like the new movies as well. No they don't have the same "feel", but they're still fun adventures that seem faithful to the original vision George Lucas had.


StrayKAT said:


> EA has got them shoveling their shit as it is. We've seen this pattern before (Maxis, Westwood, etc).


Very true. In the last 6 or 7 years nearly everything EA touches goes to crap. With every passing year they seem to care less and less about making great games and more about wringing every last dime out of people. If they focused on making great games, they would need to worry about the money because it would fall in their laps..

Back on topic;
Right now I'm playing through Starfox 2 on the SNES Mini. Talk about a game that could have made money. Such a fun adventure!


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 29, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Not true, a lot of people like the prequels, myself included. It's just that we're not obnoxiously vocal special snowflakes about it. Most of that same group also like the new movies. No they don't have the same "feel", but they're still fun adventures that seem faithful to the original vision George Lucas had.
> 
> Very true. In the last 6 or 7 years nearly everything EA touches goes to crap. With every passing year they seem to care less and less about making great games and more about wringing every last dime out of people. If they focused on making great games, they would need to worry about the money because it would fall in their laps..



I forgot to add that EA already had the most prime opportunity to make a rocking Star Wars game.. they hired Amy Hennig (Uncharted) and she was working on  a Star Wars title...If I recall correctly, she even got some Bioware writers on her team.

Then they canceled it! "Linear single player games are no longer popular." EA is truly screwed in the head. It's no exaggeration.

edit: Not to mention EA got exclusive rights to Star Wars from Disney. So now have not just taken a giant dump on it.. but they locked it up so no one else can use it either.


----------



## Frick (Aug 29, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Unfortunately probably not going to happen.. since Drew K kind of "finished" the Revan tale via that MMO Bioware made. That and Bioware themselves is pretty much on their last leg until EA puts them down. Anthem is their last chance.. and you can tell it's not even a true Bioware title. EA has got them shoveling their shit as it is. We've seen this pattern before (Maxis, Westwood, etc).



Honestly Bioware can go bust for all I care. Their last properly good game was Jade Empire. DAO was ok, but not much more than that. Mass Effect is overrated to hell and back.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 29, 2018)

Frick said:


> Honestly Bioware can go bust for all I care. Their last properly good game was Jade Empire. DAO was ok, but not much more than that. Mass Effect is overrated to hell and back.



Oh, I liked them all. Call me a fanboy  But far from it now. Love is replaced with loathing.

But like I said, even without Bioware or Visceral (Hennig's team), Star Wars games are pretty much hijacked by EA.. and they won't do anything except another Battlefront, I imagine. You don't hire Amy Hennig, then fire her.... then release another attempt at a Star Wars RPG/Action/Adventure title.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 29, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Then they canceled it! "Linear single player games are no longer popular."


Rubbish, there are a ton of people that *ONLY* play single player games. EA is trying to push their own messed up business model on everyone. And a growing amount of the gaming public is having none of it.


StrayKAT said:


> EA is truly screwed in the head. It's no exaggeration.


Agreed.


StrayKAT said:


> Battlefront





StrayKAT said:


> a Star Wars RPG/Action/Adventure title.


Can't agree with that though. Battlefront was an FPS, plain and simple.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 29, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Rubbish, there are a ton of people that *ONLY* play single player games. EA is trying to push their own messed up business model on everyone. And a growing amount of the gaming public is having none of it.
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'm saying they'll release another FPS/multiplayer title at best. Any hope of them releasing any kind of single player game died with Visceral.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 29, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Yeah, I'm saying they'll release another FPS/multiplayer title at best. Any hope of them releasing any kind of single player game died with Visceral.


Oh ok, I see what you mean.


----------



## wisla (Aug 29, 2018)

Immortal ESO for me. The best game. Great community which is just awesome. Several ways to farming and earn by trading items.


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 29, 2018)

Photo opportunities in GR:Wildlands - the weather simulator. Ansel at its finest...

See that tiny dude on the church roof? 

8K native > 1080p


----------



## Canon (Aug 29, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Photo opportunities in GR:Wildlands - the weather simulator. Ansel at its finest...
> 
> See that tiny dude on the church roof?
> 
> 8K native > 1080p



Game looks amazing. I did however try to play it.... un-installed day two. You could get some nice wallpapers out of it though!


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 29, 2018)

Canon said:


> Game looks amazing. I did however try to play it.... un-installed day two. You could get some nice wallpapers out of it though!



Yeah the gameplay gets old fast. But its fun to infiltrate a base from time to time.


----------



## Canon (Aug 29, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Yeah the gameplay gets old fast. But its fun to infiltrate a base from time to time.



I actually loved the gear customization! I have a little knowledge in that field and they did a superb job with the different types of clothing and gear, just a nice little touch for those that care. What I couldn't do was listen to that horrible, unfunny, cheesey dialogue that would crop up mid-travel, absolutely terrible. And this time, missed it by a mile, attempting to nail "military humour" and just ending up on stupid. To be fair, in itself, hilarious at times. 

And then there's the devs willy waving at you everytime you get a new mission and the marker is on the opposite side of the map, look how big it is!!


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 29, 2018)

Canon said:


> I actually loved the gear customization! I have a little knowledge in that field and they did a superb job with the different types of clothing and gear, just a nice little touch for those that care. What I couldn't do was listen to that horrible, unfunny, cheesey dialogue that would crop up mid-travel, absolutely terrible. And this time, missed it by a mile, attempting to nail "military humour" and just ending up on stupid. To be fair, in itself, hilarious at times.
> 
> And then there's the devs willy waving at you everytime you get a new mission and the marker is on the opposite side of the map, look how big it is!!



Hahah I totally feel you. Those voice overs between the team members during mission isnt too bad IMO, but all the rest is terrible.

Solution: don't do missions, just free roam and get those medals and guns


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 29, 2018)

Rise of the Tomb Raider has QTEs at the end.  I missed one and because I'm on Survivor Extreme, I have to replay about 30 minutes worth to get back to it.  There's been four or five points this game has been very, very frustrating and all of them were due to bad game design (basically QTEs without being obvious so you have to guess what key you're supposed to push when and should you fail, game over).

If Tomb Raider was 5/10, Rise of the Tomb Raider is 6/10.  It's better, but barely.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 29, 2018)

Some Need For Speed Payback screenshots.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 29, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Rise of the Tomb Raider has QTEs at the end.  I missed one and because I'm on Survivor Extreme, I have to replay about 30 minutes worth to get back to it.  There's been four or five points this game has been very, very frustrating and all of them were due to bad game design (basically QTEs without being obvious so you have to guess what key you're supposed to push when and should you fail, game over).
> 
> If Tomb Raider was 5/10, Rise of the Tomb Raider is 6/10.  It's better, but barely.



Tough crowd. Neither one of them are that mediocre to me.


----------



## EntropyZ (Aug 29, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Tough crowd. Neither one of them are that mediocre to me.


I played the first reboot, it was okay, slightly less enjoyable on higher difficulties. But the game was half of stuff already in other third-person based games. I didn't need a review to tell me that the next game would be more of the same, it's not a game for everybody. While it tries to keep the fans of the franchise happy, there's a lot of stuff that panders to the larger demographic of gamers.

Certainly above average, but nothing groundbreaking since it just ticks the boxes on a criteria list and that's it.

There's the argument of "well if you want a game that has "this mechanic" done better go play "that" game then. I like games that combine all of the elements together to create something that is multi-faceted, I guess is the word? But the Tomb Raider reboot games either aren't trying those extremes or all of the gameplay is spread too thin on the surface and it just seems like another AAA title that doesn't set itself apart that much.

How much of new Assassin's Creed games can be directly compared to the Tomb Raider reboot series I wonder, I haven't played anything other than the original game, but from videos I've seen they quite a bit in common. I guess that's just the DNA that runs down the line, so to speak.

A game might do one thing really well, but everything else might suffer because of that.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 29, 2018)

EntropyZ said:


> I played the first reboot, it was okay, slightly less enjoyable on higher difficulties. But the game was half of stuff already in other third-person based games. I didn't need a review to tell me that the next game would be more of the same, it's not a game for everybody. While it tries to keep the fans of the franchise happy, there's a lot of stuff that panders to the larger demographic of gamers.



I don't disagree with any of that.. but it's still better than mediocre. At least to me, mediocre is a shitty game that merely "works" (isn't outright broken.. I'll reserve lower ratings for those).


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 29, 2018)

The Legend of Dragoon (PS1)

Oh boy, haven't played this for about 16 years, so it feels like a totally new game to me, don't remember about the plot very much. I remember that I got to the last disc, but never completed the game. Still using the same controller as back in the day, about 6 hours playtime and I started yesterday.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 29, 2018)

EntropyZ said:


> While it tries to keep the fans of the franchise happy...


It does?  Seems to me like it's a Metroid game with Tomb Raider branding except Metroid never did anything particularly annoying like stealing control from the player on a regular basis.



StrayKAT said:


> I don't disagree with any of that.. but it's still better than mediocre. At least to me, mediocre is a shitty game that merely "works" (isn't outright broken.. I'll reserve lower ratings for those).


Bugs?  Yeah, crashed twice (both times while at a campfire and it did not save), was running during a hard hang too (still not sure what that was about), I've had to reload checkpoints several times in order to reset gamebreaking issues.

TL;DR:
1) Bugs
2) Poor game design (still kept some QTEs but didn't actually put it on the screen except for once, stealing focus away from the player, camera forced into perspectives that are disorienting for the player, and unbalanced combat)
3) Crashing
4) Stupid controls (like having to zoom twice using different keys to lock)
5) Boring, predictable, totally forgettable story
6) Lootboxes






I finished it and I take it back, 5/10 at the best.  Forgot about lootboxes.


----------



## EntropyZ (Aug 29, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It does?  Seems to me like it's a Metroid game with Tomb Raider branding except Metroid never did anything particularly annoying like stealing control from the player on a regular basis.
> 
> 
> 
> I finished it.


I think that's enough that you were able to finish it considering how you felt about it. I guess that's all one can ask for. Roast noted.

I remember me trying to play on a higher difficulty, but I didn't enjoy the game that much. By the time I beat a few areas the feeling was creeping in that I was playing the same damn thing. There's nothing dynamic about the game. Same enemy and item placements, nothing is different the second time you try it. I didn't feel like continuing to replay it.

I love having replay value of some sort, I always praise a game that is ever changing and you can find things 3-10 years down the line while replaying it to find something new.

Even something as linear as Resident Evil 4 or 5 has a new game+. That alone can warrant a second or maybe even third replay just to get the ultimate unlocks. Though if you didn't like the game already, one might not even try and just uninstall after getting the ending.

Some games can drag on for too long and without being refreshing, you keep thinking to yourself "when is the damn end of the game?". I've had these sort of moments but quite rarely.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 29, 2018)

I don't remember crashing once, but ymmv, I suppose. Definitely not going to dispute your own experience. And content wise, I think they set out what they intended to do.. so it wasn't broken on that front either. This is one of the biggest pet peeves for me in games, and Tomb Raider isn't guilty of it. It's why I'll knock an otherwise fairly playable game like Mass Effect 3 - because I know what they originally intended for it... and that wasn't it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 29, 2018)

EntropyZ said:


> I remember me trying to play on a higher difficulty, but I didn't enjoy the game that much.


Combat was piss simple on the hardest difficulty (maybe used healing 15 times in the entire game, 80% of those in the final fight where you can get surrounded and the remaining 20% was when I *really* didn't want to replay an area again).  It's the lack of checkpoints that's stupid so when you fail those hidden QTEs (only one was combat related, the rest were environmental without warning/indicators/direction), you got to do a crapload to get back to where you were.



EntropyZ said:


> By the time I beat a few areas the feeling was creeping in that I was playing the same damn thing.


Because the game has no replay value.


I edited post putting in a list.  Thinking back, it's much worse than I give it credit for.  I still have to do some expansions to do for it.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 29, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Tough crowd. Neither one of them are that mediocre to me.


Agreed. ROTR is a 7.5 to 7.9 in my book.

On another note, I have finished We Happy Few.  Pretty much played it with all three characters as homicidal maniacs.  

The game basically pushes you that direction anyway. Sure you can sneak, and there are non-lethal weapons, but I learned early on there are zero penalties to just eliminating all these hateful people in the game.  And your crimes are only line of sight, so elimate witnesses and move on with all your loot to complete your objective!


----------



## Canon (Aug 29, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> Agreed. ROTR is a 7.5 to 7.9 in my book.
> 
> On another note, I have finished We Happy Few.  Pretty much played it with all three characters as homicidal maniacs.
> 
> The game basically pushes you that direction anyway. Sure you can sneak, and there are non-lethal weapons, but I learned early on there are zero penalties to just eliminating all these hateful people in the game.  And your crimes are only line of sight, so elimate witnesses and move on with all your loot to complete your objective!



I'm still waiting to come back to this, I got as far as the city (forget the name) for the first time and can't reach the first objective without being beaten to death


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 29, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> Agreed. ROTR is a 7.5 to 7.9 in my book.
> 
> On another note, I have finished We Happy Few.  Pretty much played it with all three characters as homicidal maniacs.
> 
> The game basically pushes you that direction anyway. Sure you can sneak, and there are non-lethal weapons, but I learned early on there are zero penalties to just eliminating all these hateful people in the game.  And your crimes are only line of sight, so elimate witnesses and move on with all your loot to complete your objective!



I think I'll get it next month. Don't laugh, but I may just get it through MS' store too. I already have a handful of titles I like through there.


----------



## EntropyZ (Aug 29, 2018)

I finished up with Homeworld: Cataclysm. It was good and just the right kind of challenge. Even for a game in the 2000-ish era. It didn't end up as something that's difficult as some say about 90-00 era games.

I do however remember getting stuck on some of the early missions when I was young, for someone who barely knew English, some of those games simply cannot be beaten due to language barrier as it is crucial to understanding mission objectives.

Anyway, by the time the ending cinematic and credits rolled on I was wanting more... I really liked how you just start as a measly "mining party" and then you slowly build up around this skeleton ship and research more powerful technologies and build a fleet that just steamrolls over Carriers and SuperFrigates like they're made of paper. It was beautiful to watch, especially when the units can be customized with your own personal color scheme.

I think I might be ready for HW2, but I should probably rest a little. Because I remember when I started the Remastered collection I when I finished the original game and I started HW2 immediately after that, I stopped playing for some reason and don't remember exactly why. I think I might have just needed a to take a "brain vacation" or something.

I've also reached the end of a 3rd playthrough of S.T.A.LK.E.R CoC. But there's an urge to continue on for some reason. I think the Zone that gotten to me. I pick a different faction but I always end up changing to Ecologists just so I can avoid some fights. Although if I did take followers from another faction, they get shot at and all I can do is watch them get put down like dogs, I sometimes even try to prolong the fighting by reviving everyone just to see who will come out on top.

I think I'm sticking with the game until I get tired of it completely and let it sit on the hard drive until I feel like replaying again. I could break the cycle by trying out something new, but it's like being homesick and you go back to it even though you've gone on this path a lot of times before.

Still mustering the courage to complete Forsaken, DOOM (2016 - Nightmare difficulty), Dishonored, Resident Evil 7, StarCraft II: Mass Recall and BioShock.

Edit: Finished Dishonored this morning with low chaos. Ehh the ending was about as I expected. At least I'm finally done with the game after 2 years.

I have a job interview tomorrow, maybe it's not the best time to think about games right now.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 30, 2018)

This was fun....  Those lasers also moved fairly quickly, so in addition to crouching and jumping, you had to do it quickly and keep moving.






The always sarcastically nice bobbies.






Ollie was the most fun to play because he was wacked already from the war.  Everyone hates him and the feeling is mutual.






Some of Ollie's handiwork....  Several adjacent streets look the same.  Morning came and Bobbies appeared to begin investigating, which consisted of looking and worrying.






*EDIT*: Revised pictures to smaller.  I put up the big ones accidentally the first time.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 30, 2018)

Finished Rise of the Tomb Raider: Blood Ties.  For basically being a walking simulator, it was pretty good.  Loved that they put the manor music from Tomb Raider II in there.  Sad there's no Winston to bump-fart.  Reminds me that the reboot takes itself way too seriously.


I'll probably do Lara's Nightmare tomorrow.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 30, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Reminds me that the reboot takes itself way too seriously.



That I agree on. It's written by a woman btw.. who takes her seriously and wanted Lara to be a lesbian to boot. Not that I have anything wrong with that direction for stories, but it's like... this is the one of more cheesy (albeit beloved) franchises in gaming history.. up there with Mario and the rest.. and specifically made for horny teen males. This was made during the Voodoo era.... when "boobies" were a specific and unapologetic selling point. It wasn't meant to be a drama or even a serious action story. edit: Hell, I'm not even sure Indiana Jones was meant to be taken seriously either. It was intentionally pulpy.... sans the boobies.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 30, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> This was made during the Voodoo era.... when "boobies" were a specific and unapologetic selling point.


More like they didn't have a big enough pixel budget to ad nuance so they exaggerated the chests of females to differentiate them from males.  Pretty much all games of the era did that.



StrayKAT said:


> It wasn't meant to be a drama or even a serious action story.


The Witness is more like classic Tomb Raider than Tomb Raider/Rise of the Tomb Raider was/is.  Tomb Raider was a puzzle game first, action game second.  That fact was lost in translation long ago.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 30, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> More like they didn't have a big enough pixel budget to ad nuance so they exaggerated the chests of females to differentiate them from males.  Pretty much all games of the era did that.
> =.



Dude... she's extremely well endowed. No way that was a mistake.

And then when they got a chance to remaster (Anniversary) they went a step further and added jiggly physics.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 30, 2018)

Tomb Raider I, II, III were made with the same engine that didn't have much polygon budget.  After that, instead of making the chest less pointy by taking the inside diameter of the arc, they used the outside diameter.  The result was making Lara ridiculously endowed and they stuck with it until the reboot.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 30, 2018)

In any case, I'm not overly against it.. unlike Feminist Frequency or something, I think Lara Croft is a standout, "strong" female lead.. and not merely there for the "male gaze". I just wanted to point out it's lighthearted origins.. and the crowd of gamers that was popular back then (and still popular.. even if ignored. One just has to look at the Skyrim modding community to see that gamers' minds are still in the gutter lol).

edit: I like Skyrim's vanilla look btw! Just saying..


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 30, 2018)

Among the first, Lara Croft was.  It was repulsive how the reboot degraded that character into a whiny little girl....

Did you notice the physical size of women in Rise of the Tomb Raider compared to their male counterparts?  It's like they used 6'4" for male models and 5'0" for female.  It looks so ridiculous how all the men in the game lord over all of the women.  Women tend to only be a few inches shorter than their male counterparts.  Add in the fact that this is supposedly a secluded tribe of humanity, it's beyond ridiculous.

It's like the reboot does *everything* it can to weaken and desexualize women.  It's so backwards not only in terms of the character, but reality too.


Yeah, TES has always striked a nice balance between the sexes.  Namely, it starts from the foundation that players can be anything so as a function of player agency, they don't make either sex overpowering nor underpowered.  That is translated to all NPCs (friend and foe alike).


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 30, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Among the first, Lara Croft was.  It was repulsive how the reboot degraded that character into a whiny little girl....
> 
> Did you notice the physical size of women in Rise of the Tomb Raider compared to their male counterparts?  It's like they used 6'4" for male models and 5'0" for female.  It looks so ridiculous how all the men in the game lord over all of the women.  Women tend to only be a few inches shorter than their male counterparts.  Add in the fact that this is supposedly a secluded tribe of humanity, it's beyond ridiculous.
> 
> It's like the Reboot does *everything* it can to weaken and desexualize women.  It's so backwards no only in terms of the character, but reality too.



Hehe... I can't say I noticed. I'm already 6'5" myself actually. Story of my life. But I love tall women... wish there were more of them.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 30, 2018)

Just look at a cutscene of Jacob talking to Sofia or Lara.  They don't even come up to his chin.  He's always looking down at them.  Same goes for Konstantin and Ana or Jonah and Lara.  This is literally the only game I ever noticed it in; it's that glaringly lopsided.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 30, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Just look at a cutscene of Jacob talking to Sofia or Lara.  They don't even come up to his chin.  He's always looking down at them.  Same goes for Konstantin and Ana or Jonah and Lara.  This is literally the only game I ever noticed it in; it's that glaringly lopsided.



Well, she still kicks ass.. so I wouldn't say it's exactly weak.

The one thing I do find myself agreeing with Sarkeesian is outright "helplessness".. the damsel archetype (which Lara definitely doesn't live up to). She rightly points out the bad trend of that in games (and other stories). I don't think it needs to be entirely rid of though... some people do need saving. And I don't agree with all of her examples. It's like she doesn't even play all the games she criticizes. I remember she railed against Dragon Age Origins in particular... the City Elf story, where they get kidnapped and there is attempted rape in the origin story. But she was disingenuous and only played a male City Elf. The female City Elf is a badass. She's Beatrix Kiddo from Kill Bill... in fantasy form.

edit: Sorry, a bit off topic. Lara is still cool.. but maybe it would help if she was a 5-10-ish athletic type of hero.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 30, 2018)

Well yes, but none of the art reflects that.  It's like the art department completely forgot who they were modelling.  Even the writing is overtly emotional and not cold-hearted badass.  They surround the pile of corpses in Lara's wake with flower wreaths.   The disconnect between everything in the reboots is so...striking.  They want to reimagine the character as something else entirely and the characters actions betray that goal.

I mean, if you look at the original Lara Croft and try to create a backstory leading to it, it makes far more sense that Lara turned depression from her mother's death into anger, ended up at military camp (probably SAS) where she got her combat chops, and when her father died as well, it developed into "the world is mine" attitude--not this cushy, fluffy stuff the reboot is dumping on us.  How does someone pampered for their childhood end up killing hundreds of _men_ and romping through ancient bones?  This is not the modus operandi of a social elite turned adventurer; it's the trademarks of a possessive psychopath.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 30, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Well yes, but none of the art reflects that.  It's like the art department completely forgot who they were modelling.  Even the writing is overtly emotional and not cold-hearted badass.  They surround the pile of corpses in Lara's wake with flower wreaths.   The disconnect between everything in the reboots is so...striking.  They want to reimagine the character as something else entirely and the characters actions betray that goal.



Well, I for one, think they should have stuck with a more lighthearted tone. Not necessarily cold badass.. but posh badass.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 30, 2018)

I edited more details...

...Tomb Raider II did show "posh badass" by way of letting the player visit the mansion.  Fundamentally, it doesn't matter why she does what she does.  It was all about the puzzles and the prizes.  Her personality and what she does in her spare time matters not.  It _didn't_ matter until the reboot.

Might as well call it what it is: the reboot is a retcon.  They want to paint Lara/Tomb Raider with 21st century brush strokes to create broad market appeal.  The real/original Lara Croft died long ago.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 30, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I edited more details...
> 
> ...Tomb Raider II did show "posh badass" by way of letting the player visit the mansion.  Fundamentally, it doesn't matter why she does what she does.  It was all about the puzzles and the prizes.  Her personality and what she does in her spare time matters not.  It _didn't_ matter until the reboot.
> 
> Might as well call it what it is: the reboot is a retcon.  They want to paint Lara/Tomb Raider with 21st century brush strokes to create broad market appeal.  The real/original Lara Croft died long ago.



That broad market didn't pay off then. She isn't more popular and the original sold twice as much.

But I still like them for what they are. It won't last forever anyways.

Actually, I think gaming in general sort of takes itself too seriously. You could track this trend by looking at, say, Prince of Persia.. and it's slow evolution to edginess.. then complete disappearance and replacement by Assassin's Creed.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 30, 2018)

BF4 because my Athlon can’t seem to keep up in BF1 or CoD WWII


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 30, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> That broad market didn't pay off then. She isn't more popular and the original sold twice as much.


Good.  They don't deserve it.  That said, it has to be doing well for them to be making a third title.  If it truly flopped, Rise of the Tomb Raider never would have happened.



StrayKAT said:


> Prince of Persia


Another series I never liked.  Come to think of it, the Tomb Raider reboot is like an asset swap Prince of Persia clone.  Maybe that's why I'm not a fan.

Assassin's Creed doesn't make a lot of the mistakes that I loathe the Tomb Raider reboot for (and by extension, Prince of Persia).  Remember how I said that Tomb Raider is basically a lot of hidden QTEs?  Prince of Persia was the exact same in that regard (before QTEs were popular).  Assassin's Creed does away with that by letting players choose their own path.  I also don't ever recall excessive cutscenes and stealing control away from players like Tomb Raider is guilty of.  The only thing I really have against Assassin's Creed is its staleness. Tomb Raider reboot is like death by a thousand cuts: none are individually fatal but there's so many and such variety that they build up into a snowball of disgust.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 30, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> BF4 because my Athlon can’t seem to keep up in BF1 or CoD WWII



Still find a lot online for that?



FordGT90Concept said:


> Good.  They don't deserve it.  That said, it has to be doing well for them to be making a third title.  If it truly flopped, Rise of the Tomb Raider never would have happened.
> 
> 
> Another series I never liked.  Come to think of it, the Tomb Raider reboot is like an asset swap Prince of Persia clone.  Maybe that's why I'm not a fan.



Not a flop.. it's a solid game. I just mean the originals are pretty iconic and sold twice as much. If their directive was to expand the market, they did not do that.

edit: Wait, I may be wrong. I read two sources for the reboot. One being 4.5 million sales and another 11 million (which is actually twice more than the original). Original TR sold 7 million.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 30, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Still find a lot online for that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes the player base is still very good for it. I haven't had any trouble finding servers in it with great ping.


----------



## Canon (Aug 30, 2018)

Just tried out Dirty Bomb, the free game on Steam. Hadn't read anything about it before now so went into it fresh, 15 minutes is all I could take. They've made a massive fuss about how the game is NOT pay to win with all of the microtransactions that are present, however I will tell you without a shade of uncertainty right now that this game is indeed pay to win, they've tried very hard to disguise it, that's all.

Great idea for a balanced multiplayer shooter, almost Team Fortress-esque but just another colourful shooter for teens to dump their parents cash.

Here's an example, lots of the perks available are there for everyone, with a simple leveling system. A level 1 player that has all the crap he or she has bought can walk into an area and quite literally cast lightening bolts that kill all the players in its area. Meanwhile, me, the free player, is stood with nothing but a weapon and sidearm trying to shoot these guys runing around destroying everything. 

I'd say this one will dry up very quickly indeed.

I'm honestly finding it very hard to see gaming itself heading in a good direction in the future, I remember when a game like Counter Strike would just be refined over time to make it a better playing experience, nothing else (forget CS:GO). A game like Morrowind would come out that you could sink hours and hours into without an INTERNET CONNECTION! 

I just can't get on board with this attitude of thinking about where you can squeeze more money out of players before you bin the game, I don't care so much about developers needing to recoup costs, I'd rather pay double the price for the game in the first place instead of these games that are essentially bloody fruit machines running on a swanky engine with a 50GB download to boot.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 30, 2018)

Just finished the first disc from Legend of Dragoon, took 10h 15min. Didn't remember that even the first disc takes so long, now when thinking, first disc of Final Fantasy VII/VIII/IX feels pretty short.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 30, 2018)

Canon said:


> Just tried out Dirty Bomb, the free game on Steam. Hadn't read anything about it before now so went into it fresh, 15 minutes is all I could take. They've made a massive fuss about how the game is NOT pay to win with all of the microtransactions that are present, however I will tell you without a shade of uncertainty right now that this game is indeed pay to win, they've tried very hard to disguise it, that's all.
> 
> Great idea for a balanced multiplayer shooter, almost Team Fortress-esque but just another colourful shooter for teens to dump their parents cash.
> 
> ...


I beta'd that. They really didn't seem to take a lot of input from the player group about balance, and mainly just wanted to spot bugs. Many of us expected it to be completely a P2W very quickly, nice to be right on occasion.


----------



## MatGrow (Aug 30, 2018)

If this tread still alive I would say I don't play.  And in my opinion it's more popular nowadays to play mining than any other things.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 30, 2018)

MatGrow said:


> If this tread still alive


With 10-20 posts per day, it’s definitely still alive.  PC gaming is stronger than its ever been, too.


----------



## EntropyZ (Aug 30, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> With 10-20 posts per day, it’s definitely still alive.  PC gaming is stronger than its ever been, too.


Something to do with us playing similar games and sharing our experience with them. Old or new. It's really nice to hear your opinions on how you felt when trying something out or just replayed a rare game that deserves a love letter.

Speaking of which... I'm starting to miss my Malkavian, a certain two-faced woman and a scholar.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Aug 30, 2018)

I've been obsessed with RimWorld lately. That "one more task" aspect always gets me.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 30, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> With 10-20 posts per day, it’s definitely still alive.  PC gaming is stronger than its ever been, too.


I have to admit that from time to time I'll fire up my PS2, PS3 or Xbox 360..


----------



## cucker tarlson (Aug 30, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> With 10-20 posts per day, it’s definitely still alive.  PC gaming is stronger than its ever been, too.


The thread has been on fire lately. I fell off big time.


----------



## EntropyZ (Aug 30, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> The thread has been on fire lately. I fell off big time.


I... Oh my, what a daring profile picture... I LIKE IT. Keep doing this, please.

What was the previous one about? It looked like GeForce FineWine or something.

I'm gathering my in-game screenshots from stuff, while listening to 80's hits. And trying to decide what I'm going to play this weekend. The urge to start TES: IV Oblivion is like this scratching feeling at the back of my head. It's getting worse. Maybe I should try that Nehrim TC mod I never got around to.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 30, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Did you notice the physical size of women in Rise of the Tomb Raider compared to their male counterparts?  It's like they used 6'4" for male models and 5'0" for female.


Ran into this review (which pretty much mirrors what I said) and they provide a picture which illustrates my point (althought the author didn't comment on it like I did):





TL;DR: if they got rid of everything that sucks about the game (the story, the cutscenes, the forced focus events, the bugs, the crashes, the lootboxes, the exaggerated climatic theater crap, the on-rails parts of the game, and the Tomb Raider branding that doesn't fit the game), it would be a 7 or 8 because when you're free to explore those open areas of the world (Soviet Installation, Geothermal Valley, and the Lost City), it's pretty good.

Finished Lara's Nightmare and Cold Darkness. Lara's Nightmare was meh.  Cold Darkness was pretty fun but also easy on Survivor difficulty.  Going to try Endurance now and unless I can pester a friend into doing Endurance Co-Op, that'll be the end of Rise of the Tomb Raider for me.

Edit: Did the Endurance tutorial and this might actually be the best thing about the game (open world looting with player directed progression).  Still trying to get a friend to join me...


----------



## EntropyZ (Aug 30, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Ran into this review (which pretty much mirrors what I said) and they provide a picture which illustrates my point (althought the author didn't comment on it like I did)


MFW, I see something and start with "What the hell developers!? What is happening? <Proceeding to slowly facepalm>"

Then I remember that meme "What is going on heeeere!? Bekfest!" It sums up some moments in games.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Aug 30, 2018)

EntropyZ said:


> I... Oh my, what a daring profile picture... I LIKE IT. Keep doing this, please.
> 
> What was the previous one about? It looked like GeForce FineWine or something.


GreenWine 

referring to the performance improvement they achieved in vulkan and dx12


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 31, 2018)

EntropyZ said:


> I... Oh my, what a daring profile picture... I LIKE IT. Keep doing this, please.
> 
> What was the previous one about? It looked like GeForce FineWine or something.
> 
> I'm gathering my in-game screenshots from stuff, while listening to 80's hits. And trying to decide what I'm going to play this weekend. The urge to start TES: IV Oblivion is like this scratching feeling at the back of my head. It's getting worse. Maybe I should try that Nehrim TC mod I never got around to.



Nice... was listening to 80s stuff earlier too. 










Funnily, as much as I mod Skyrim, I leave everything else mostly alone. Just unofficial patches on Oblivion for me. And to hell with trying to fix the potato head graphics. It's unredeemable... I've learned to live with it :\


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 31, 2018)

Better picture of the size difference between male and female characters in Rise of the Tomb Raider:





A frequently recurring bug (especially in Soviet Installation) I forgot to mention before: T-posing guards when they should be in combat:




Rise of the Tomb Raider is a lot buggier than Tomb Raider.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 31, 2018)

That's basically me vs 99% of women.

And some men 

Even tall women look a little small, I find.. when looking in pictures (not from my perspective).

That said, it'd be less lazy if there were variation in sizes.. At least for voiced/unique characters.

It's just as silly though when sexes are rendered exactly the same.. like DAI, for example (especially when it's presenting warrior cultures and such).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 31, 2018)

Lara isn't known for being diminutive in stature.  It would make sense if all the males/females of the Remnants were because of malnutrition, isolation, and hard labor.  Joseph especially should be a *lot* shorter than Lara (he's same size as the guy in the pic) because 300 years ago, males and females around the world were doing good to top 5'.  1000 years ago? About 4'8".



StrayKAT said:


> It's just as silly though when sexes are rendered exactly the same.. like DAI, for example (especially when it's presenting warrior cultures and such).


It makes sense from an animation perspective (only have to mocap stuff once instead of once for each sex).  Ironically, the reason why Lara can only melee/execute men is probably because of animations as well.  The size difference is likely a result in the size difference between the mocap actor and actress they used.  People complain about melee in TES games not feeling real.  A lot of that has to do with the fact that the game scales models/animations and hits are based on proximity rather than collision.  It's a corner they cut to give a plethora of content that is passable.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 31, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Lara isn't known for being diminutive in stature.  It would make sense if all the males/females of the Remnants were because of malnutrition, isolation, and hard labor.  Joseph especially should be a *lot* shorter than Lara (he's same size as the guy in the pic) because 300 years ago, males and females around the world were doing good to top 5'.  1000 years ago? About 4'6".



Not necessarily. 300 years ago George Washington was 6'4". And the reason I'm tall (although my mom is a 5'2" Asian woman) is my Dad's family is Danish. He was 6'7". Those genes (and old descriptions of Vikings) came from somewhere. Norsemen weren't just terrifying over time. They were terrifying even back then.

I also think a lot depends on diet. I can't remember where I heard this, but I think they've measured skeletons of poor peasant class kids versus rich ones in medieval times, and there's a notable difference. I wish I could dig it up for my own curiosity now. There is this study though: They found that the average man was more like 5'7" in the medieval era. Which isn't too much shorter from now (definitely not 4'6" at least).

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ieval-ancestors-just-tall-says-new-study.html


Lastly.. An odd curiosity - and it may make you roll your eyes - but I find it interesting that the figure in the Shroud of Turin is depicted to be about 5'11 or 6'0. Forget if it was from 1st century Palestine. That's not my point. It's just as interesting if it was a hoax from the late medieval age.

edit: That was a huge derail, sorry.

I still don't disagree that Lara should be taller. 

Bah.. got Washington's height wrong. He was 6'2". Lincoln a hundred years later was 6'4".


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 31, 2018)

Washington was as close to royalty/noblemen USA ever got so it makes sense that he was above average.  But you're right, I based my figures loosely on Napolean's misquoted height of 5'2" when he was most likely about 5'7" which coincides exactly with that broader study you linked.  That sounds about what Jacob should be (give or take an inch or two) because Jacob wasn't nobility/royalty at all.  Lara should be about eye-to-eye to him and he should be about eye-to-eye to the rest of the male Remnants with the females being a little bit shorter.  The relationship for Jonah to Lara is probably about right--he's a big dude.  Konstantin too.  Ana should match Lara give or take.

It's just sad that they didn't even try.  The skeletons of males are all copy-pasta and the skeletons of females are all copy-pasta.  It really trashed immersion for me.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 31, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Washington was as close to royalty/noblemen USA ever got so it makes sense that he was above average.  But you're right, I based my figures loosely on Napolean's misquoted height of 5'2" when he was most likely about 5'7" which coincides exactly with that broader study you linked.  That sounds about what Jacob should be (give or take an inch or two) because Jacob wasn't nobility/royalty at all.  Lara should be about eye-to-eye to him and he should be about eye-to-eye to the rest of the male Remnants with the females being a little bit shorter.  The relationship for Jonah to Lara is probably about right--he's a big dude.  Konstantin too.  Ana should match Lara give or take.
> 
> It's just sad that they didn't even try.  The skeletons of males are all copy-pasta and the skeletons of females are all copy-pasta.  It really trashed immersion for me.



Way off point now, but I sort of had an "aha" moment. Makes me wonder now if this was the thing going on in people's minds that made many defer to nobles. The nobles were simply bigger, and drank more milk as kids  They may have given a literal impression that they were "higher beings".

It also partly ties into the various peasants' revolts that started happening after the Plague and slowly ushered in Magna Carta and other democratic foundations. The plague destroyed the illusion of health, and nobles looked weak... they died like the rest.. but peasants at this point outnumbered them even more and had bargaining power (and slowly lived like nobles themselves or owned land.. and grew healthy too).

Oh, Henry VIII was apparently 6'2" as well. Oooh.. and Edward Longshanks too.

It's also curious in descriptions from the nobles of Joan of Arc, they called her short and a little muscular.. Yet her clothing and some other accounts puts her at 5'2". Strange if 5'2" was short enough for them to remark on - of a teenage girl no less. Unless they were clearly taller themselves.


Eh, back to Gaming.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Aug 31, 2018)

playing Warframe & Heroes of the Storm. Keeping boredom at bay before Forza Horizon 4 comes out & probably have enough patience until Metro Exodus & Cyberpunk 2077 unleashes out into the wild along with a GPU upgrade in the works.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 31, 2018)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> playing Warframe & Heroes of the Storm. Keeping boredom at bay before Forza Horizon 4 comes out & probably have enough patience until Metro Exodus & Cyberpunk 2077 unleashes out into the wild along with a GPU upgrade in the works.



I'm relaxed now knowing Cyberpunk may get released next year. Got lots of time to catch up with what I already have. It's the only thing I've been hyped about though.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Aug 31, 2018)

think we have plenty of time to wait for its release. Also a good excuse for me to save up.


----------



## Frick (Aug 31, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Not necessarily. 300 years ago George Washington was 6'4". And the reason I'm tall (although my mom is a 5'2" Asian woman) is my Dad's family is Danish. He was 6'7". Those genes (and old descriptions of Vikings) came from somewhere. Norsemen weren't just terrifying over time. They were terrifying even back then.
> 
> I also think a lot depends on diet. I can't remember where I heard this, but I think they've measured skeletons of poor peasant class kids versus rich ones in medieval times, and there's a notable difference. I wish I could dig it up for my own curiosity now. There is this study though: They found that the average man was more like 5'7" in the medieval era. Which isn't too much shorter from now (definitely not 4'6" at least).
> 
> ...



I want to derail too! Because this is really interesting.

You know how it's commonly said how North Koreans are shorter than South Koreans doe to malnourishment? It's true. Vikings were taller than others back then ... but shorter than nordic people are now. For roughly the same reasons. Romans were quite short as well (depending on time and area obviously, as it was quite a large place and pretty long lived), the army was less than 170cm on average iirc. And the old saying that japanese were short? Malnourishment, and for some reason the average height for them has declined since the 80's. Living conditions and food has a huge impact on physical development, which makes sense. And it's interesting to read some books (mostly I'm thinking about Terry Pratchett) where they describe people 6 feet tall as being really tall.

I made a poll btw!


On topic. Just crafted Avenger, a legendary relic. Took a few hours to farm everything, and bring order in my vast inventory. I've never sold an epic throughout the game, but now I have cleaned house so I now longer have three identical pretty useless axes, but instead only one. Also all my resistances are up so now I can survive the finals of Elite, and maybe even some dungeon bosses. That will take a few more levels though, and possibly some better eqipment. I really should take a look at reseting my devotion points as they are ... not bad as such, but they're not planned or thought out in the least, I just placed points in what I thought was a good idea at them time. Not ideal for long term survivability.

EDIT: Also Two Point Hospital is only a 1.5GB download... Plenty small enough for my poor mobile connection. Seriously considering it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 1, 2018)

I got my eyes on Two Point.  It's a spiritual Successor to Theme Hospital which was a fantastic game.  As always, I wait to buy until they're done pushing DLCs and patches.


Since my friend has been under the weather so we can't take on Endurance mode, I started achievement hunting in Thief 4.  Most of the achivements I have left are 110% OCD required so this is going to take a very long time.


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 1, 2018)

Reinstalling my system. No gaming for me for awhile. I swear, it takes like two weeks to get my Steam library back. 

As much as I love my U.2 drive, my (28 lane) x299/Core-X shuts off PCIe slot 2. I need it.



FordGT90Concept said:


> Since my friend has been under the weather so we can't take on Endurance mode, I started achievement hunting in Thief 4.  Most of the achivements I have left are 110% OCD required so this is going to take a very long time.



Do you like the Thief remake? I think it looks great, but unfortunately doesn't hold a candle to the old ones. It's too bad really. Square didn't do so bad reviving the other Eidos stuff (you of course disagree on Tomb Raider.. so I wonder if you like this more).


----------



## Kursah (Sep 1, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Reinstalling my system. No gaming for me for awhile. I swear, it takes like two weeks to get my Steam library back.
> 
> As much as I love my U.2 drive, my (28 lane) x299/Core-X shuts off PCIe slot 2. I need it.



You could use something like Macrium Reflect Free to migrate to a different drive, I do that all the time for clients and family, whether it's HDD to SSD, or larger drive, or different boot drive, or w/e. That would save you time for sure. I'm only assuming you're going SATA for SSD or HDD storage now to get your PCIe slot 2 back? 

Game-wise, GalCiv 3 and Factorio for my strategy gaming and for some FPS action got back into Titanfall 2 with my youngest son. We're having a great time, he's surpassed me, but still close enough we can keep it competitive!


----------



## Frick (Sep 1, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Reinstalling my system. No gaming for me for awhile. I swear, it takes like two weeks to get my Steam library back.
> 
> As much as I love my U.2 drive, my (28 lane) x299/Core-X shuts off PCIe slot 2. I need it.


Why do you have them on the OS drive at all? I've seperated my OS drive from my "stuff" drives since the 90's. And the Steam folder can be moved without external tools, you just have to specidy the new location and then redownload the game, which will look for local files first, and find them. It's not very quick and it's still hands-on for every game, but quicker than redownloading everything.


Me I'm thinking I have to pause Grim Dawn for a while. I had some Southern Comfort last night, slept badly and dreamt about the game all night long. Probably a sign of some sort.


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 1, 2018)

Frick said:


> Why do you have them on the OS drive at all? I've seperated my OS drive from my "stuff" drives since the 90's. And the Steam folder can be moved without external tools, you just have to specidy the new location and then redownload the game, which will look for local files first, and find them. It's not very quick and it's still hands-on for every game, but quicker than redownloading everything.
> 
> 
> Me I'm thinking I have to pause Grim Dawn for a while. I had some Southern Comfort last night, slept badly and dreamt about the game all night long. Probably a sign of some sort.



It's complicated. I split operations and installed some apps on the secondary drive (and things like the Documents folder were on the Secondary drive too). If it was all Games, it'd be easy.

Anyways, I'll get through it. Thanks for the advice (to the above guy too).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 1, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Do you like the Thief remake? I think it looks great, but unfortunately doesn't hold a candle to the old ones. It's too bad really. Square didn't do so bad reviving the other Eidos stuff (you of course disagree on Tomb Raider.. so I wonder if you like this more).


Yes.  Honestly, I don't know why people hate on it.  Other than the weirdness with Erin (which is mostly isolated to the prologue), it's still a Thief game.  I was shocked/surprised that the few times Thief does wall traversing, it does it 1000 times better than Tomb Raider does.  It's fast, fluid, doesn't let the player make stupid mistakes (that Garrett obviously wouldn't do), and the environmental triggers associated with it aren't exaggerated/over used.  It doesn't break immersion like the same mechanic in Tomb Raider does.  Speaking of immersion, I noticed music is very, very rare in Thief.


All of my games are on a 6 TB HDD that's rapidly filling up.  Whenever I reinstall Windows, I just have to run Steam, GOG, Origin, and Ubisoft Launcher on there and they fix themselves/detect everything installed.  No additional software required.

Usually back in a game within four hours of starting the install process.




Frick said:


> ...slept badly and dreamt...


Weird, same thing happened to me but it wasn't game related dreams at all.


----------



## Frick (Sep 1, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Yes.  Honestly, I don't know why people hate on it.  Other than the weirdness with Erin (which is mostly isolated to the prologue), it's still a Thief game.  I was shocked/surprised that the few times Thief does wall traversing, it does it 1000 times better than Tomb Raider does.  It's fast, fluid, doesn't let the player make stupid mistakes (that Garrett obviously wouldn't do), and the environmental triggers associated with it aren't exaggerated/over used.  It doesn't break immersion like the same mechanic in Tomb Raider does.  Speaking of immersion, I noticed music is very, very rare in Thief.



I played it for a few hours, and some of the sneaking was alright, but no jumping and that stupid parkour thing in the beginning made it feel like a sneak-on-rails thing. Just give me a huge, totally open level, and give me something to steal, and The Metal Age also happened to have a decent story. Thief didn't do that. Did it have the stylized intros to the missions? I don't remember if it even had missions.

And they changed the character and voice actor, but kept the name. That was just pure sadness for me.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 1, 2018)

Frick said:


> Just give me a huge, totally open level, and give me something to steal,


You get a lot of that later.  It ends up being pretty decent, even fun.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 1, 2018)

Frick said:


> I played it for a few hours, and some of the sneaking was alright, but no jumping and that stupid parkour thing in the beginning made it feel like a sneak-on-rails thing.


Sneaking is more or less the same across all four games.  Jumping is contextual (likely so you don't get stuck on props).  The parkour thing is mostly just that one time in the prologue.  It shows that you can do it and also that Erin has a different approach to thievery than you.  I suppose it is possible to run around and parkour through the city but I doubt many players do.



Frick said:


> Just give me a huge, totally open level, and give me something to steal, and The Metal Age also happened to have a decent story.


That's what the city is between chapters.  The client jobs are usually that way too.  The chapters tend to be more on rails.



Frick said:


> Did it have the stylized intros to the missions?


There's usually a cutscene.  Game actually has quite a few cutscenes.



Frick said:


> And they changed the character and voice actor, but kept the name. That was just pure sadness for me.


Yeah, that was a downer but Garrett is the strong silent type so I didn't mind as much as I minded Michael Ironsides not voicing Sam Fisher.  With Sam Fisher, he talks frequently during interrogations and with whomever your controller is.  Most of the dialogs in Thief are intros and outros with one liner comments at specific points (e.g. something about using the claw to get over that wall or "nice find" when picking up a collectible).

I think it's more that the guy that replaced Ironsides wasn't as good of a fit for the character as the guy that replaced Garrett's voice.  Both voice actors of Garrett fit the character in my opinion.  The guy they got to replace Ironsides just sounded like an average dude where Ironsides has that dark, assertive, gravelly voice that matches Sam Fisher's personality perfectly.  The guy that does the Arby's commercials would have been a better fit for Fisher than the guy they recruited.  A case of bad casting.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 1, 2018)

played AK for a few hours today,got some more achievements,i gotta tell you I love this friggin game,the setting,the mechanics,the gameplay and the combat, easily one of my favorites despite all technical problems.


----------



## Canon (Sep 2, 2018)

*MotoGP 18*

So, so impressed by this game. Not totally surprised considering Milestone did such a great job with the "Ride" series, unlike Kylotonn with that absolutely pathetic IOM:TT game. 







Game looks and runs super smooth, the career mode is replayable to death, AI is fantastic and has a good range for adjusting, player customisation is there and just right too. Sound quality is fantastic. 

I'm not sure if I would recommend this over Ride 2 since it's purely short circuit GP racing however I'm hopeful that if another Ride title comes along that they'll implement some of the features in this game. 

Well worth checking out if it's your kinda thing.


----------



## ViperXTR (Sep 2, 2018)

Farming Simulator: World


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 2, 2018)

It's very slow going in Thief.  I did the Bank Heist (rob a bank side job), Hand Tailored (steal a mechanical hand from a tailor shop side job), and another chapter as well as trying my best to comb through all the loot in the Stone Market and South Quarter sections of the city.  Still have for sure two more side job, five more chapters, and at least one more section of the city left to do.

The game actually surprised me.  I'm requiring myself to get all of the loot in every mission and some loot is hard to get because of guards/civilians.  On top of that, you can get one more playstyle objective: ghost, opportunist, or predator but in order to qualify, you have to do the objective for it and have a majority of that style.  On this last map, ghost was remain undetected (usually pretty easy but ghost means leaving everyone untouched and putting everything back the way you found it), opportunist was to not knockout or kill anyone (not easy at all when trying to collect all of the loot), and predator was aerial takedown 5 people (usually don't do predator because it costs in terms of arrows).  The previous two chapters I did opportunist because that's just how it ends up knocking out people and riffling through everything.  Because opportunist refuses that approach on this chapter and ghost would mean giving up on collecting all the loot, I was forced to play as predator.  First time ever in the game, in fact.  Needless to say, bodies hit the floor (often with my added weight ) and everyone's pockets are lighter except mine.


----------



## AlejoZ (Sep 2, 2018)

Some Far Cry 5


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 2, 2018)

Not exactly gaming related, but since I'm reinstalling my system, I've been exploring a lot of software. It's kind of amazing how many great and free development tools there out there (games related and otherwise). From Microsoft as well. This was unthinkable when I was younger. Too bad I'm not that skilled. Kids nowadays have so much within their reach.


----------



## purplekaycee (Sep 2, 2018)

AlejoZ said:


> Some Far Cry 5
> 
> View attachment 106233View attachment 106234View attachment 106235View attachment 106236


How's this game really compared to the previous one far cry 4?
Is this one an improvement? About to begin my gameplay


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 3, 2018)

I'm playing The Council.  I absolutely got hooked!  Before I knew it, 10 hours had passed and I had finished the first 3 episodes.   It is an adventure game with fantastic writing and story, with RPG elements, which assist you in your verbal engagements and observations, and choices which really do seem to matter.  You can easily lose out on whole elements of the narrative, or have different results with people depending on your sentence choices.  Sometimes you can't help it, because you didn't invest in a skill, for which you use the points you get periodically for being successful.

Downside?  It's episodic.  4th episode releases next month.  Also, voice acting is overdone and cringe-worthy, as far as the accents. 

Overlook those things, and you a nice adventure which starts out as a type of world illuminati meeting, and becomes a version of Clue, somewhat. 





















Now THERE is a dilemma!


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 3, 2018)

Well, that was an exercise in frustration. Giving up an SSD for my system drive is harder than I thought. Went back to the old setup..

But! No one told me Optane can now run on secondary drives (8th Gen boards). I decided to try it on x299, and despite not being 8th gen, it works. This is freaking sweet. So now running U.2 Optane on my main drive.. and a 10tb HDD with optane memory for secondary. It's better than mere caching, if you use the Optane app (not RST)… since you can select specific programs or games you want to go into it. If you want a lot of space, it doesn't seem like we can do better than this.. until 10TB SSDs are within reach.

Anyways, haven't downloaded much. Doing the slow process of adding a bunch of retro ROMs (RetroArch). Thousands upon thousands of little files to scan. Wish there was a faster way to do this.


----------



## Frick (Sep 3, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> Overlook those things, and you a nice adventure which starts out as a type of world illuminati meeting, and becomes a version of Clue, somewhat.



Sounds intreuging. Wishlisted!


Taking a break from Grim Dawn ultimate ... with other Grim Dawn chars. Trying a dual gunslinging Mage Hunter (inquisitor/arcanist) and it's a lot slower than the necromancer. Really need some decent AoE damage, but I'm just in my teens so far so we'll see how it develops. Hoping to find the last pieces of some low level sets while I'm at it.

And I am seriously considering changing name of my main char (by external tools). I named him Sandro, expecting to do a necromancer, but I didn't have the expansion in which the necro is, so I became a Commando (soldier/demolitionist) instead. Thinking about Terek. The necro's called Vidomina amd the gunslinger is Orrin. Notice a theme?


----------



## jallenlabs (Sep 3, 2018)

I really only have time for a couple games at a time.  Huge backlog.  I mostly play BF1 and am looking forward to BFV.  I also play quite a bit of Dawn of War Warhammer Soulstorm.  Love me some Warhammer.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 4, 2018)

Mission accomplished.  Took about 60 hours on top of the 40 hours I already had logged in Thief.


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 4, 2018)

It seems to be a ritual for me to install all of Valve's games first (Half-Life, Portal, etc). Even though I have no plans to play them anymore.

The wonders of having too much storage space.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 4, 2018)

Heard BF1 owners will get a free premium pass next week, so I bought BF1, never too late  Got styx shards of darkness too

meanwhile I'm back to ROTR and loving the gameplay and exploration. Runs super smooth in dx11, dx12 ran well too but had stutter in cutscenes and transitions 

@rtwjunkie you gotta practice some more man


----------



## WhiteNoise (Sep 4, 2018)

SCUM


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 5, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> Heard BF1 owners will get a free premium pass next week, so I bought BF1, never too late  Got styx shards of darkness too
> 
> meanwhile I'm back to ROTR and loving the gameplay and exploration. Runs super smooth in dx11, dx12 ran well too but had stutter in cutscenes and transitions
> 
> ...


Scores are mostly set in Score Attack mode which most people don't play.  I only did so once to get an easy achievement related to it.  In Score Attack mode, scores in excess of 100,000 are common.  Just playing the campaign through, won't even get close to that.


Friend (the one that still hasn't played Endurance with me ) and I played through the entire Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light campaign.  Was pretty fun and actually Tomb Raider.  Not this AAA drivel their peddling now. And no, I'm not going to let it go.

Man, replaying some of these Guardian of Light maps to get under par time, you gotta be like greased lightning.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 6, 2018)

Mission accomplished:





Might play Orwell next but I'm very, very tempted to buy Facterio.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Sep 6, 2018)

Managed to reach Mastery Rank 21 in Warframe as of yesterday (yes I am slow, after not playing for almost 3 years & stuck on MR19). Road to MR22, here I come. ==; now to build more guns & melee weapons as affinity points fodder.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 6, 2018)

Really enjoying Orwell so far.  It's a wall of text but it does feel like you're actually investigating crimes and that your choices have weight.  Trying to decide between sleeping or go another round in the game.


----------



## EzioAs (Sep 6, 2018)

Haven't posted anything in quite a while, but these days I've been playing *Danganronpa: Trigger Happy Havoc. *Just finished chapter 1 after about 4 hours in. It's...not bad. I actually kinda enjoy the trial session. Of course, as primarily a VN, it's the story that needs to be good but I'll reserve judgement on that until I beat it at least once.


----------



## Disparia (Sep 7, 2018)

Finished up Saints Row IV. Not bad, it has it's moments.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 7, 2018)

Playing rotr, gotta say vxao gives the game a great visual quality lift in those snowy and rocky sceneries. View them in fullscreen and then switch from one to the other, you'll see the difference from ssao to vxao is huge.


http://imgur.com/d59UUYT




http://imgur.com/cADooL7


I wasn't stunned with the visuals up to this point, presets look bland, even at very high. you really gotta get into the settings manually to make it looks gorgeous. vxao,shadows and sun shadows at very high, suddenly the game looks incredible. manual max settings take a pretty big perfomance hit but the visuals are worth it, and still over 60 at 1440p.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 7, 2018)

Finished Orwell and wishlisted Season 2:




Much better than I expected it to be.  Don't like that there's no undo though.  If you want to change a decision, you have to redo the whole chapter.  There's also no way to accelerate the passing of conversations.  Often just trigger a conversation then look though other stuff until they're done (there is some time sensitive stuff in some of them though so not recommended the first time though).


----------



## Cvrk (Sep 7, 2018)

I am not playing it, but i did try it.  Minute *7:36* this man speaks the at most 100% truth about Black Desert Online. No exaggeration


----------



## Disparia (Sep 8, 2018)

Cvrk said:


> I am not playing it, but i did try it.  Minute *7:36* this man speaks the at most 100% truth about Black Desert Online. No exaggeration



I'd like to say that it's deeper than that, with life skills and other activities. These things are somewhat optional in larger/older MMOs but they are _essential_ to enjoying Black Desert IMO.

It's very true -- that if you want to grind for gear and have epic end-game PvP then BDO is going to fall short of your expectations. That's the exact reason I stopped playing, however, I thoroughly enjoyed the journey to amassing a small fortune and building a powerful character. You won't get to use that character very often in PvP... but like I said, gotta pass on it's shortcomings and really focus on the strong points to enjoy BDO.


----------



## DRDNA (Sep 8, 2018)

oh yeah some good ole RBR


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 8, 2018)

Bought Facterio, automated research:



Not bad for a first attempt.  Will do better in the future.

On a related note:







Edit: I have access to trains now and the requirements to proceed shortly thereafter has left me dumbfounded.  Go big or go home.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Sep 8, 2018)

playing Warframe on my laptop since my desktop side is derping for no apparent reason.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 8, 2018)

Can't get enough of ROTR, one of the best looking games I've seen for the past couple of years.



Spoiler: pics


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 8, 2018)

Diving back into Divinity OS2: Definitive Edition. It got released little over a week ago I think, a nice reason to (finally) actually finish the game.


----------



## NTM2003 (Sep 8, 2018)

Anyone here going to play fallout 76? I heard you will run into very few other players since the servers or limited and the map is so big, but I think I going to give it a try


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 8, 2018)

NTM2003 said:


> Anyone here going to play fallout 76? I heard you will run into very few other players since the servers or limited and the map is so big, but I think I going to give it a try



Staying FAR away from that junk. Bethesda can ring me up when they decide to revise the engine and get off their always online bullshit.


----------



## NTM2003 (Sep 8, 2018)

I give it a try so I'm not sure if it's going to be that bad I hate the Beth download thing on PC so I try it on Xbox. I haven't played a Bethesda game since fallout 4. But I do play elder scrolls online even though Bethesda didn't make it.


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 8, 2018)

I'll definitely play it. I don't miss a single one of their games. No damn launcher is going to stop me. /fanboy


----------



## NTM2003 (Sep 8, 2018)

I've always had trouble downloading on the Bethesda launcher so that's why I just play it on a console because steam won't have it.


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 8, 2018)

For the record, I think Bethesda IS in fact making a new engine finally.. but it'll be for TES6. He hinted at it back in 2016, when talking about tech limitations.











And in recent interviews, it sounds like their new IP Starfield will do the same. Fallout 76 may be the last of the old crop.


----------



## NTM2003 (Sep 8, 2018)

tes6 will definitely be for next gen consoles that's why there wating for 2020


----------



## Readlight (Sep 8, 2018)

Just watching how someone plays Detroit.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 8, 2018)

Had rotr crash twice cause it ran out of vram, seriously considering skipping rtx 2080 this time for 1080Ti. Not the first game it happened to me. It's at 7.2-7.6GB consistently and I can see the game slow down at times.If there's anything I can't give up in games it's max. textures and antialiasing.


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 8, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> Had rotr crash twice cause it ran out of vram, seriously considering skipping rtx 2080 this time for 1080Ti. Not the first game it happened to me. It's at 7.2-7.6GB consistently and I can see the game slow down at times.If there's anything I can't give up in games it's max. textures and antialiasing.



I hate not Maxing out... but I can do with smaller resolutions.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 8, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> I hate not Maxing out... but I can do with smaller resolutions.


I don't have to max out, I have to have crisp textures and AA on with no stutter or slowdowns.

update: turns out yerterdays's problems were some sort of vram leak,though the game is really vram hungry


Spoiler: same scene











Finished baba yaga side mission, liked it a lot.



Spoiler: BBY


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 9, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Bought Facterio, automated research:
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad for a first attempt.  Will do better in the future.


So in the above attempt, I tried to make it compact with as few factories as possible.  This meant lots of conveyors moving specific items to other factories where they would be consumed (e.g. that gear factory is feeding red and green research material production).  I realized that this plan has a huge drawback: inserters can only have a maximum reach of two which means every factory, without running perpendicular conveyors, can only access four material types.  That lead me to this design (appologizes for the big picture--there's a lot of sprawl with the design so it has to be big to see the indvidual elements):




The design goal was to make basic inputs (coal, copper, iron, and steel) available to all factories.  Instead of using conveyors to make one factory type feed many subsequent factories, there's always a 1:1 (or in the case of conveyor factory, 2:1) feeding each factory.  Instead of one factory making gears, there are three.  Not compact at all, but logically simple and the choke points become obvious and realtively easy to address (low on iron plates? add more furnaces).

I wish I took a picture of the last attempt at this level.  It was a mess with conveyors going every which direction trying to feed the various factories.




cucker tarlson said:


> Had rotr crash twice cause it ran out of vram, seriously considering skipping rtx 2080 this time for 1080Ti.


See, I'm not crazy!   That said, I don't know that my crashes were related to VRAM.  I have 8 GiB too but I was only playing at 1920x1200.


Edit: I always do this first to visualize all of the steps it is going to take to make something (assuming the iron, steel, coal, and copper inputs):




Where two or more factories touch, they are dependent on the same resource (e.g. both circuit board types require copper wire).  Complexity of design obviously goes up with each research material type.


Edit: The plan, executed:


----------



## Frick (Sep 9, 2018)

NTM2003 said:


> Anyone here going to play fallout 76? I heard you will run into very few other players since the servers or limited and the map is so big, but I think I going to give it a try



I might try it one day, but seeing how Fallout 4 was the first game I found so bad it actually made me angry I don't have high hopes.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 10, 2018)

All four campaigns done in Facterio.  Time to start freeplay (aka the main event).


Edit: Forgot to mention that my friend and I were able to play Rise of the Tomb Raider Co-Op Endurance mode.  Then a storm rolled in and made his internet drop packets (he has a wireless ISP).  That's all it took to dump us back to the main menu of the game.  I think the longest we lasted was 5 or 6 days.  We were doing fantastic too.  We're going to have to try it again on another day.


----------



## Voluman (Sep 10, 2018)

Lego Ninjaga Movie Videogame local coop with my nephew, its pretty fun with some annoying controller issue (maybe my ones is too old).


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 10, 2018)

Got my package with BF1 and styx. There's something in installing a new game from a disc that I love.


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 10, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> Got my package with BF1 and styx. There's something in installing a new game from a disc that I love.



Nostalgia  Or having to enter a CD Key in every separate box, the slow way, somehow is very satisfying...



cucker tarlson said:


> Had rotr crash twice cause it ran out of vram, seriously considering skipping rtx 2080 this time for 1080Ti. Not the first game it happened to me. It's at 7.2-7.6GB consistently and I can see the game slow down at times.If there's anything I can't give up in games it's max. textures and antialiasing.



Its doubtful that your hardware is causing this crash. I'd look at the game, and then drivers, in that order and not even consider a lack of VRAM to be the problem. There are countless examples of similar situations where optimization and game updates fixed everything. Note: that still doesn't mean more hardware can't fix the problem... but it shouldn't be necessary and in my book that is the worst excuse for an upgrade


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 10, 2018)

I'll be upgrading anyway, I don't wanna stay with no warranty. it's either 2070,2080 or 1080Ti.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 10, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> and not even consider a lack of VRAM to be the problem.


I would have to agree. I didn’t run out of VRAM on a 980Ti.  I think there is something else at issue.


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 10, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> I'll be upgrading anyway, I don't wanna stay with no warranty. it's either 2070,2080 or 1080Ti.



Sure, not stopping ya, just sayin'


----------



## Cvrk (Sep 10, 2018)

@rtwjunkie  day1  you need to play Shadow of the Tomb Raider to let me know if it's worth the money. 
I have seen some previews, it looks bad.  But if you say it's good i'll take it. 

I got 10 days off from work, I got Strange Brigade but don't wanna play it, cuz it's 100% co-op campaign and I am waiting for my friend to get it too. 

I need something to play and Lara.... looks not so attractive to me.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 10, 2018)

Cvrk said:


> @rtwjunkie  day1  you need to play Shadow of the Tomb Raider to let me know if it's worth the money.
> I have seen some previews, it looks bad.  But if you say it's good i'll take it.
> 
> I got 10 days off from work, I got Strange Brigade but don't wanna play it, cuz it's 100% co-op campaign and I am waiting for my friend to get it too.
> ...


I’m planning on playing day 1, and I bear the responsibility of recommending it or not to you very heavily.  I will do my best to be objective with good and bad.  I have deliberately stayed away from any trailers, comments or reviews on this one because I want to be surprised.

I’ve been looking at Strange Brigade too, but it being all co-op I’ve been waiting till my spouse and I can afford it both.   Plus it is supposed to be relatively short, so a sale would be best.  We may wait awhile.

I have gone back to Mafia 3 this week to play all the DLC’s and finish up loose ends I didn’t get when I played the main game 2 years ago.  Quite a bit of content was available, as I played an additional 20 hours.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 11, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Nostalgia  Or having to enter a CD Key in every separate box, the slow way, somehow is very satisfying...



and opening a brand nex box too  

anyway, I installed 40GB from DVDs just to get a 32GB update  took whole night.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 11, 2018)

I've been playing the new Spider-man game


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 11, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> I've been playing the new Spider-man game



I didn't realize it was already out. Might be one of the few things I get for the PS4.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 11, 2018)

a bit of Soulworker ... didn't got much into it until they released Iris Yuma on EU/NA server (that was my most played on KR server ... which i can't play on anymore due to high ping, which is strange since on BnS KR serv i had no ping issues with the same connection )

playstyle wise ... the Hammer STOL is just right how i like it ( from the other char ... it's Hammer STOL>>>>Howling Guitar>Soulum Sword(a kind of claymore)>Mist Scythe>>Spirit Arms>Gun Jazz in my personal preferences)

a nice time killer (since i run mostly Manic difficulty in solo )

Revelation Online, that one is a bit odd ... i only noticed it recently and since i got a bit fed up of BnS or BDO i thoutgh "why not"

story graphic soundtrack and ambient : quite nice, leveling : blazing fast, granted you know what to do, quite complex on fine character development and well ... once you reach lvl 29 and get you first pair of wing ... the game become quite interesting (non load zone world map)

wingshot??? well that make a beauty of any place you only saw from the ground (no height or distance limit also )


one dungeon (lvl dungeon aka farm the mobs rack the XP till it lock you and offer you the possibility to morph into a kind of elite mob and take on other players instead of mobs ) is ... mouth watering ...


well ... it's Chinese ... so it ought to be like a Korean MMO but more censored right? (or so i though ... a bit like Tera Online who was censored for CN/EU/NA version )
i am ashamed ...


oh well that shows the character creation is quite complete (and it is ... indeed )
another good time killer i guess


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Sep 11, 2018)

same old Warframe atm. Waiting for Forza Horizon 4 release.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Sep 11, 2018)

Monster Hunter World only XD been playing it for 229 hours still hr 29 because i do a lot of secondary quests and Armor and Weapons XD .


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 11, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> I didn't realize it was already out. Might be one of the few things I get for the PS4.


It's a lot of fun,definitely a true successor to the Spiderman 2 movie game.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 11, 2018)

What battle modes do you recommend for BF1 ?


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Sep 11, 2018)

@cucker tarlson BF1 Multiplayer? Try Conquest?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 12, 2018)

Days of Facterio and I don't have a whole lot to show for it (click for bigger).


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 12, 2018)

Legend of Dragoon continues. It's the grim reaper himself!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 12, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> Legend of Dragoon continues. It's the grim reaper himself!


"GUST OF WIND!"
"VOLCANO!"
"BURNING...SLASH!"
Still annoyed with myself that I've sold my physical copy few years ago as their value has gone up a little after i've sold it.
I bought it when I was in Germany on my visit to see my aunt when I was young so I'm bit more annoyed with myself as it holds a small personal value.
Bit disappointed with my old self.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 12, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> "GUST OF WIND!"
> "VOLCANO!"
> "BURNING...SLASH!"
> Still annoyed with myself that I've sold my physical copy few years ago as their value has gone up a little after i've sold it.
> ...


Sold it also about 15 years ago, what an idiot I am. Now those are up from 100eur in Ebay.. So, playing with emulator, though using the same PSOne gamepad (with an USB adapter) what I used back in the day.

It's annoying that they need to shout the addition's name every damn time.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 12, 2018)

Currently Playing Black OPs 4 and Battlefield V. Both are really fun and definitely a day one purchase.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 12, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> Sold it also about 15 years ago, what an idiot I am. Now those are up from 100eur in Ebay.. So, playing with emulator, though using the same PSOne gamepad (with an USB adapter) what I used back in the day.
> 
> It's annoying that they need to shout the addition's name every damn time.


The shouting of each attack adds character to the game lol, funny that if you enable the auto it does what 10% less dmg than if you button press yourself or something? I can't remember now.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 12, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> The shouting of each attack adds character to the game lol, funny that if you enable the auto it does what 10% less dmg than if you button press yourself or something? I can't remember now.


You can get the auto-addition with an accessory, but it does decrease damage and doesn't add the uses for leveling up the addition levels. So, better just learn those, though it's always hard when you change to the next.. currently just did that.


----------



## las (Sep 12, 2018)

I dream about a proper "Dune 2000" remake.
There should come a Dune movie remake in 2019. 

Altho Consoles might have killed RTS completely.


----------



## jormungand (Sep 12, 2018)

Oh boy prepare yourself for tempered quests... btw over200 hrs and you still at 29 LOL you really like to grind. My advise get to lvl 49 at least and start grinding from there. After you upgrade your gear youll be trying to get another materials for augmentation and some are very rare to get them. Im at HR72 and like 180hrs


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 12, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> You can get the auto-addition with an accessory, but it does decrease damage and doesn't add the uses for leveling up the addition levels. So, better just learn those, though it's always hard when you change to the next.. currently just did that.


Yeah I remembered about that lol, the final move is the most painful ones to execute though.


jormungand said:


> Oh boy prepare yourself for tempered quests... btw over200 hrs and you still at 29 LOL you really like to grind. My advise get to lvl 49 at least and start grinding from there. After you upgrade your gear youll be trying to get another materials for augmentation and some are very rare to get them. Im at HR72 and like 180hrs


Tempered Kirin my most hated.


----------



## jormungand (Sep 12, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> Yeah I remembered about that lol, the final move is the most painful ones to execute though.
> 
> Tempered Kirin my most hated.


The one tempered mission I wont jump happy to do it even if it is a 4 box prize


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 12, 2018)

las said:


> I dream about a proper "Dune 2000" remake.
> There should come a Dune movie remake in 2019.
> 
> Altho Consoles might have killed RTS completely.



I don't have much faith in any Dune movie. If it was a mega expensive series like GoT, then yes.. but movie.. I don't think so. In fact, it's bigger than Game of Thrones. And the Maudib story is the tip of the Iceberg. That sci-fi mini-series awhile back knew well enough to extend the story to his son, but it puttered out unfortunately. And even his son isn't the main character. Duncan is.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 12, 2018)

Azur Lane on mobile ... well i did play Kancolle on browser but well... AL did bring it to international level plus they have a wider variety of ships in the roster



it's a Danmaku (bullet hell) main gameplay you select the mission, your own fleet and the enemy fleet to attack and go.





it's not shy on historical references either  (USS Arizona's quote are quite ... )
"I'm the second ship of the Pennsylvania-class battleship, Arizona, I'm born during summer. This time, I won't allow the tragedy repeat itself…… " or "In remembrance……of them……who stayed with me till the end. "

also ... USS Hornet Doolittle B-25 Mitchell raid reference

on the plus side, it's a freemium but it's very light on real $$$ requirement and Gacha/build chances are quite equitable

it's already my second Takao and i have 3 other super rare aside that one (plus a whole load of rare) didn't spend a dime on the game for now


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 12, 2018)

GreiverBlade said:


> Azur Lane on mobile ... well i did play Kancolle on browser but well... AL did bring it to international level plus they have a wider variety of ships in the roster
> View attachment 106682
> 
> 
> ...


Anime game so it can't be bad! Do you recommend trying? 



kurosagi01 said:


> Yeah I remembered about that lol, the final move is the most painful ones to execute though.


To be honest, I need headphones for the additions to success. If I play without audio, I'll almost always miss the more harder ones.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 12, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> Anime game so it can't be bad! Do you recommend trying?


well it's quite fun and addictive ... usually i am not a mobile "gamer" aside Azur Lane (well ... i am a war history freak doubled "otaku" ) Shin Megami Tensei Dx2 and mostly playing PSP games i have on PPSSPP with a Moga Pocket controller... 

but Azur Lane ... well i did wait long enough to have it in English (and still hope to get Kancolle despite the battle phases being less dynamic than AL, although i have a KC clone on my phone but with tank instead of ships )


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 12, 2018)

GreiverBlade said:


> well it's quite fun and addictive ... usually i am not a mobile "gamer" aside Azur Lane (well ... i am a war history freak doubled "otaku" ) Shin Megami Tensei Dx2 and mostly playing PSP games i have on PPSSPP with a Moga Pocket controller...
> 
> but Azur Lane ... well i did wait long enough to have it in English (and still hope to get Kancolle despite the battle phases being less dynamic than AL, although i have a KC clone on my phone but with tank instead of ships )


So I guess I try that!

As you're a FF fan, have you played Final Fantasy Record Keeper? Best mobile game ever IMO


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 12, 2018)

Going back to Fallout 4. I generally really enjoy all of TES games and Fallout 3 is probably my second favorite beth game next to Skyrim. For a long time I kinda didn't think much of FO4. You'd think I'd be all over it. Not sure why I wasn't. I guess some of the criticsms drove me away in a time when I wasn't playing much anyway.

Now I see what I've been missing. To me it's not nearly as bad as some made it out to be. I sometimes forget how upset people get over silly things... ...and then forget to make the most of the experience. Innocent lil old me can't relate. I'm having fun lol. In 5 hours playing I can see already it's a huge improvement over FO3. Completely sucked into it atm. Though I'm really gonna need to make a save to skip that ridiculous beginning part...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 12, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> So I guess I try that!
> 
> As you're a FF fan, have you played Final Fantasy Record Keeper? Best mobile game ever IMO


FF Mobius and Dissidia Opera Omnia rather ...

ah ... FF RK is from DeNA Corp. .... pfeh ... not a chance i touch that ... just as much as FFXV (the one from Epic "something" farce of a dev) mobile they can write all they want in the app description that they work in collab with SQE Co Ltd ... they aren't.
being a fan doesn't mean i would play any FF game no matter the dev/publisher


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 13, 2018)

GreiverBlade said:


> FF Mobius and Dissidia Opera Omnia rather ...
> 
> ah ... FF RK is from DeNA Corp. .... pfeh ... not a chance i touch that ... just as much as FFXV (the one from Epic "something" farce of a dev) mobile they can write all they want in the app description that they work in collab with SQE Co Ltd ... they aren't.
> being a fan doesn't mean i would play any FF game no matter the dev/publisher


Well, it has original OST from FF games... already that made me a fan for FFRK 

Finished FF VIII once again, this time on stream. Felt weird that I didn't have a lvl100 party but well, when I stream I think that people don't always have beer & popcorn for watching me grinding, so.. 


Edit: My Discord buddy gifted me PC Building Simulator. I'd like to try that already, but I guess I won't touch it until friday evening and I'll stream it.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 13, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> Well, it has original OST from FF games... already that made me a fan for FFRK
> 
> Finished FF VIII once again, this time on stream. Felt weird that I didn't have a lvl100 party but well, when I stream I think that people don't always have beer & popcorn for watching me grinding, so..
> 
> ...


aherm ... stolen OST .... how nice  

about FFVIII well i usually play is on FPSe on my phone


----------



## ShurikN (Sep 13, 2018)

Plowing through Grim Dawn on Hardcore.
Already had a char die in Elite Malmouth lvl 75 if I remember correctly. Hopefully this one makes it to the end of elite. Much better gear this time tho. Well, aside from weapon and shield, really having some bad luck with those two item drops.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Sep 13, 2018)

jormungand said:


> Oh boy prepare yourself for tempered quests... btw over200 hrs and you still at 29 LOL you really like to grind. My advise get to lvl 49 at least and start grinding from there. After you upgrade your gear youll be trying to get another materials for augmentation and some are very rare to get them. Im at HR72 and like 180hrs


I got to HR49 2 days ago after playing with  people that know how to fight a Bazelgueze other than my self XD .
I'm making a lot of stuff expecially for Tempered Kirin . If you make a mistake you are dead so i need more Thunder Gear XD .


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Sep 13, 2018)

FH4 Demo.


----------



## Frick (Sep 13, 2018)

las said:


> There should come a Dune movie remake in 2019.



A remake of the Lynch movie or simply a new movie based on the book? The movie is ... interesting, but far from the SyFy miniseries - which is pretty good honestly - in how faithful it is to the book(s).


----------



## las (Sep 13, 2018)

Frick said:


> A remake of the Lynch movie or simply a new movie based on the book? The movie is ... interesting, but far from the SyFy miniseries - which is pretty good honestly - in how faithful it is to the book(s).


It should be a remake of the movie from 1984


----------



## jormungand (Sep 13, 2018)

Indeed you need it lol and my story like im melee is very sad T-T. Even with white sharpness bar hitting him while he goes super saiyan 2 is a No!!!


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 13, 2018)

ShurikN said:


> Plowing through Grim Dawn on Hardcore.
> Already had a char die in Elite Malmouth lvl 75 if I remember correctly. Hopefully this one makes it to the end of elite. Much better gear this time tho. Well, aside from weapon and shield, really having some bad luck with those two item drops.
> 
> View attachment 106802View attachment 106803View attachment 106804



Soldier/Demo hm? That doesn't have much in the way of damage mitigation or fast healing. You do need big spot heals from somewhere and otherwise its entirely skill and avoidance based to not get lots of damage. Do you have a lot of % life steal to make up for that? Or Devotions?

Because... I'm lv 97 Mage Hunter at the moment and just getting into Malmouth on Ultimate and the melee spikes you can get... well... let's just say that just a fat HP pool won't cut it. You need to be able to push that health up to max many times during a brief fight. Or mitigate/avoid so much damage you won't have to.

Defense > Offense  You should try your luck at crafting some weapons and shields, perhaps. Also, greens are a good source, find an area that drops green weapons that align well with your stats and damage conversion (if you have it) and farm the crap out of it to get a godly roll.

I've got almost 1k hours in this game...  Its great and the expac made it fantastic. I take it you also know that maxing out reputation is vital to keep your stats and resistances up? You can get powerful augments from the rep vendors.

Here's what I've got so far  Fully buffed I can hit > 3100 OA and 2900 DA. Defensive Ability is king when it comes to mitigation. It prevents crits but also causes enemy misses; giving you more time to recover HP. For Crucible, its DA-based itemization almost all the way if you want an easy life. Although I don't play Hardcore, this fellow only died twice until now, both in Malmouth and on elite  Other lifesavers are crowd control things like strong Slow effects (works on everything), stuns and freezes. This particular character/build focuses on actually not facetanking everything. I can deal almost all of my damage by triggered abilities and damage over time, can keep running and avoiding if need be. So, a hard melee build will require much more than I've got here in terms of mitigations.

Another thing... are you cadence + WPS based, fire/chaos/physical damage focus probably? Try using Beronaths Fury (weapon component) or Troll Rage instead of Cadence. Save a load of points and get your WPS triggers from this: (and even without WPS skills, its a great default weapon attack due to the scaling of damage + a reliable source to trigger a devotion attack skill)
http://grimdawn.wikia.com/wiki/Mistborn_Talisman_(relic)

The trick with that, is that the stacking damage bonus applies to ALL attacks made while its active. So you build stacks, your WPS triggers become more and more powerful and you trigger them 33% more often because Cadence doesn't trigger WPS on a third hit. + You save about 40 points on Cadence  Its totally in the Crucible min-max meta right now 

*


*

Take note of resistances: This helps a lot with survival. Find this necklace - or something similar to overcap resistances. Also, Physical damage resistance % is huge in late game. And Damage Absorption % as well. Takes the edge off things.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 13, 2018)

I think I'm almost to the end of Facterio (feels like I thought that two days ago ) and I'm trying to find a better way to manufacturer.  The way they set up the resource consumption/production tree seems to be rigged against mass production unless you make specialized units of production (this area is going to make this one thing but a lot of them).  I have some more ideas to try but each iteration ends up more complicated than the last because the game developer intended it to be that way.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Sep 13, 2018)

jormungand said:


> Indeed you need it lol and my story like im melee is very sad T-T. Even with white sharpness bar hitting him while he goes super saiyan 2 is a No!!!


My favorite Weapon to use against Kirin in general is Gun Lance . Today i have done the hr kirin not tempered with top Rathian Gun lance and was great XD .
I made the Deviljoh Gun Lance and works great but does not have a lot of shells .


----------



## Kursah (Sep 13, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I think I'm almost to the end of Factorio (feels like I thought that two days ago ) and I'm trying to find a better way to manufacturer.  The way they set up the resource consumption/production tree seems to be rigged against mass production unless you make specialized units of production (this area is going to make this one thing but a lot of them).  I have some more ideas to try but each iteration ends up more complicated than the last because the game developer intended it to be that way.



I had that feeling at times too with Factorio, I have backed off on this a little bit but have yet to launch a rocket so I will make that happen at some point, honestly I'm still pretty early on in the game. I'm certain you've passed me by far!   Albeit my amount of time invested in the game is pretty small at this point, only a few hours, it has been a fun experience. It is a game that keeps me thinking about how I want to make something happen while minimizing complexity...as you said though, the game's designed to be more complicated with each iteration. Overall though I like this game and feel it's got a unique niche its filling and is solid on presentation, more than I ever gave it credit for. Sure it's not AAA, but for an indie game that encompasses what this title does, I think it is very much worth the investment for entertainment if folks like strategy, manufacturing and logistics.

Honestly I picked up *Warhammer 40K Sanctus Reach* on sale at Humble and have been enjoying the hell out of it. I can't believe I didn't pick this up sooner. Not that I'm a hardcore WH40K fan, I've never played the table top game. But I really like the turn-based tactical battles this game presents, I know I'll get sick of the setting soon enough (the biggest complaint I'm seeing), and only have one of the DLC's as that's all Humble had on sale. But honestly, I am enjoying this one for solid ground battles, decent graphics/artwork, and solid gameplay. The game feels fairly polished for a Slitherine backed title, and I am genuinely having fun. It rekindles the fun I had playing the first Dawn of War in all honesty and for me that's saying something, as I'm generally an RTS fan over TBS any day. Sanctus Reach will go up with GalCiv3 as a turn based game I am really enjoying sinking my teeth into when I have time to game.

I was actually looking to pick up Warhammer 40K Gladius - Relics of War, which is more grand strat/4X-ish in gameplay and presentation...found Sanctus on sale and couldn't resist. I'll grab Gladius after some more patching and DLC.


----------



## Frick (Sep 13, 2018)

@ShurikN @Vayra86 I have a commando as my main (2H melee, currently lvl 91) and while I'll never go hardcore the only thing that's been keeping me alive and well on Elite and Ultimate is life steal. I've been lucky with vampiric weapon drops so I've been at around 20% life steal for a long while, currently 25%. It's hard to live without once you get used to it.


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 13, 2018)

Kursah said:


> I had that feeling at times too with Factorio, I have backed off on this a little bit but have yet to launch a rocket so I will make that happen at some point, honestly I'm still pretty early on in the game. I'm certain you've passed me by far!   Albeit my amount of time invested in the game is pretty small at this point, only a few hours, it has been a fun experience. It is a game that keeps me thinking about how I want to make something happen while minimizing complexity...as you said though, the game's designed to be more complicated with each iteration. Overall though I like this game and feel it's got a unique niche its filling and is solid on presentation, more than I ever gave it credit for. Sure it's not AAA, but for an indie game that encompasses what this title does, I think it is very much worth the investment for entertainment if folks like strategy, manufacturing and logistics.
> 
> Honestly I picked up *Warhammer 40K Sanctus Reach* on sale at Humble and have been enjoying the hell out of it. I can't believe I didn't pick this up sooner. Not that I'm a hardcore WH40K fan, I've never played the table top game. But I really like the turn-based tactical battles this game presents, I know I'll get sick of the setting soon enough (the biggest complaint I'm seeing), and only have one of the DLC's as that's all Humble had on sale. But honestly, I am enjoying this one for solid ground battles, decent graphics/artwork, and solid gameplay. The game feels fairly polished for a Slitherine backed title, and I am genuinely having fun. It rekindles the fun I had playing the first Dawn of War in all honesty and for me that's saying something, as I'm generally an RTS fan over TBS any day. Sanctus Reach will go up with GalCiv3 as a turn based game I am really enjoying sinking my teeth into when I have time to game.
> 
> I was actually looking to pick up Warhammer 40K Gladius - Relics of War, which is more grand strat/4X-ish in gameplay and presentation...found Sanctus on sale and couldn't resist. I'll grab Gladius after some more patching and DLC.



The Warhammer 40K lore is pretty damn awesome though, if you haven't gotten into that, its worth doing and it adds a lot of flavor the 'weirdness' you see in terms of units. There is so much of it, too... you could read stuff for weeks and still only know a fraction of it.



Frick said:


> @ShurikN @Vayra86 I have a commando as my main (2H melee, currently lvl 91) and while I'll never go hardcore the only thing that's been keeping me alive and well on Elite and Ultimate is life steal. I've been lucky with vampiric weapon drops so I've been at around 20% life steal for a long while, currently 25%. It's hard to live without once you get used to it.



Sounds like you need more Necromancer in your life! They have some pretty spicy life drain in the tree. Another nice lifesteal based build is something that spams Phantasmal Blades 

Vitality damage also pairs nicely with lifesteal, especially through devotions.


----------



## HossHuge (Sep 13, 2018)

My boys and I have been playing Trine 2. It's still so fun!


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 13, 2018)

HossHuge said:


> My boys and I have been playing Trine 2. It's still so fun!



I've got all 3 and still haven't played 

I didn't know it was co-op though. I guess that makes sense.



Vayra86 said:


> The Warhammer 40K lore is pretty damn awesome though, if you haven't gotten into that, its worth doing and it adds a lot of flavor the 'weirdness' you see in terms of units. There is so much of it, too... you could read stuff for weeks and still only know a fraction of it.
> .



I never could get into it. Always liked WH Fantasy more.. but that's pretty much borked now.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 13, 2018)

Well my Facterio idea just suicided because red circuits require copper wire + green circuits.  Copper wire is in the previous stage.  Making some resources jump stages complicates the design to the point it isn't worth it. I'm racking my brain for solutions and it just isn't working.  The many factory approach in my previous picture seems to be the best because it vastly cuts down on logistic problems.


Edit: Decided to leave well enough alone.  The rocket is 25% ready.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 14, 2018)

Started Alan Wake on stream.. this is great!!


----------



## ShurikN (Sep 14, 2018)

@Vayra86 
When I started this char I wanted a mace + shield physical build, so I took soldier first. Unfortunately I'm not really happy with with the Demo pick, as I only use 2 skills from it (Temper and Vindictive Flame).

As for sustain, I just finished Malmouth Elite, and haven't had much trouble. If the going gets really tough I have second life (Menhir's will), lots of armor, and I think I could use a bit more health, but so far I've been fine. No lifesteal on gear at all.

I'm using Cadence without WPS (have a point or two in them just for a minor dps boost). Might give a chance to Troll Rage, to see how it pans out.

@Frick 
A twohander would probably work nice with Demo (I'm guessing Fire Strike), but for a shield + melee the mastery is mostly useless. At least it looks like that to me.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 14, 2018)

Currently playing through Chrono Trigger for Android on my GPD Q9 tablet.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.square_enix.android_googleplay.chrono&hl=en_US

The recent update has made some fun improvements! Ah the nostalgia!


----------



## Frick (Sep 14, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Currently playing through Chrono Trigger for Android on my GPD Q9 tablet.
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.square_enix.android_googleplay.chrono&hl=en_US
> 
> The recent update has made some fun improvements! Ah the nostalgia!



What improvements have been made? Is it worth it?

That game is shockingly good.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 14, 2018)

Rocket is ready but I don't have anything to put into it (apparently, the satellite is required).  I have to research a few things before I can wrap this up...an hour or two, I hope...


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 14, 2018)

ShurikN said:


> @Vayra86
> When I started this char I wanted a mace + shield physical build, so I took soldier first. Unfortunately I'm not really happy with with the Demo pick, as I only use 2 skills from it (Temper and Vindictive Flame).
> 
> As for sustain, I just finished Malmouth Elite, and haven't had much trouble. If the going gets really tough I have second life (Menhir's will), lots of armor, and I think I could use a bit more health, but so far I've been fine. No lifesteal on gear at all.
> ...



WPS with Cadence is quite important - especially Zolhan's Technique to shred Defensive Ability 

Do you know the concept of Offensive Ability vs Def Ability and resistance / DA shredding? This ties into how often you can crit, and how high you can crit. If you want to progress into endgame and still do decent damage on Ultimate, you will need:

- -% Physical Resistance and -X Phys Resist Reduction skills, either from Devotions, items or skills. Both the hard (-X) and the % resistance reductions stack. But you cannot stack several -% resist or -X resist skills, the highest one counts. Resistance shredding is permanent once applied to an enemy. In late game, enemies can have over 100% resistance to a damage type, so without shredding that, you won't deal damage, or very little.

- -Defensive Ability and -X Reduced Defensive Ability are the two suffixes you can find to shred DA. This is even more vital than shredding resistance. OA - DA is your crit chance and the bigger the gap, the higher the chance but also: greater crit multiplier. So you want enemies to have DA as low as possible, and your OA as high as possible, to get the best damage numbers.

In your search for a second class to pair with Soldier for a future build, look for skills that do the above and you will find yourself far more effective. Occultist has a great DA/resist shred all in one skill for Soldier (offers massive -% Phys resist and hard -DA - _Curse of Frailty_). Inquisitor has great shredding abilities too, even a permanent, aura type one. Also, keep an eye out for the active attack skills that are available through items and components, they are really cheap ways to get effective skills, and you can always get your primary damage from Devotions that cost 0 skill points and only use your active attacks to trigger them. The points saved can go into lots stacking support and damage skills instead.

Just some food for thought  This game offers so much in terms of character building, I figured it might help you make the right choices.

As for Demo: the best demo builds are based on Fire Strike + some assortment of grenades like Thermite Mine or Grenado, either with melee or ranged. That also kinda locks you into Fire as a main damage type, perhaps some Chaos and Lightning, or indeed Physical. Demo and Cadence are not a really useful combination, there isn't much synergy between that. Demo also lacks the WPS skills to really capitalize on using Cadence (66% of your Cadence strikes are regular ones without WPS) - while Fire Strike is a damage boost to each default attack (and can also stack with WPS).

Can heartily recommend Occult+Soldier and then get some Chaos damage conversion in there along with Physical. It opens up super cool weapon choices too - Chaos damage is often very high, spiky damage.

Weapons such as... this (and look... two skills on a single weapon, with 0 skill points invested


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 14, 2018)

Frick said:


> What improvements have been made? Is it worth it? That game is shockingly good.


It's totally worth it as long as you have a controller[USB, bluetooth, builtin]. The touch-screen controls suck. If you have an Android TV box with a decent controller, you're good to go for some big screen goodness. The graphics/audio/fx have been updated and the game just runs smooth. The original Android versions had problems and it seems those have been fixed as I haven't found a single one as of yet. It's also supposed to have all of the additional features the DS version had, but I haven't gotten quite that far.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 14, 2018)

Played two rounds of BF1 MP, liked it.I'm not a MP type of gamer, but I tried division and liked it, Battlefront 2 was good as well, gonna play some more of BF1 tomoorrow. I enjoyed the night battle very much.







What is tickrate of 60Hz and does it mattter I'm playing on a high refresh g-sync monitor ?


----------



## Canon (Sep 14, 2018)

DRDNA said:


> oh yeah some good ole RBR



What a great game.


----------



## ShurikN (Sep 14, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Can heartily recommend Occult+Soldier and then get some Chaos damage conversion in there along with Physical. It opens up super cool weapon choices too - Chaos damage is often very high, spiky damage.
> 
> Weapons such as... this (and look... two skills on a single weapon, with 0 skill points invested
> 
> View attachment 106862


I'll give it a shot once I finish ultimate. Or die xD
A two hander melee hero is probably my #1 favorite character base.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 14, 2018)

This evening when I get home from work I hope to play a couple hours of the new TR.  unfortunately, that’s all the time I will have since I work tomorrow as well. 

I’ll be sure to give my initial impressions tomorrow morning, and will get back at it tomorrow afternoon when back home.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 14, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> This evening when I get home from work I hope to play a couple hours of the new TR.  unfortunately, that’s all the time I will have since I work tomorrow as well.
> 
> I’ll be sure to give my initial impressions tomorrow morning, and will get back at it tomorrow afternoon when back home.


use dx12, works better

https://www.computerbase.de/2018-09/shadow-of-the-tomb-raider-benchmark/3/


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 14, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> use dx12, works better
> 
> https://www.computerbase.de/2018-09/shadow-of-the-tomb-raider-benchmark/3/


I’m going to take your word for it that 12 runs better than 11.  I’ve deliberately avoided all trailers or early reviews or benchmarks.  

I’m going into this blind.  I want that wide-eyed wonder I had way way back when I first played games.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 14, 2018)

Didn't expect to say that after first day,not an MP gamer, but BF1 MP is great so far, I've been sucked into diiferent battle modes pretty much instantly.Conquest is great,but I liked war pigeons most.
Had some technical difficulties that bugged me. Somehow dx12 works much better than dx11 in MP, and other than my slow internet having some hiccups on huge maps, I'm getting great GPU utilization and good experience now that I'm not using dx11. Also the game completely freaks out when I've got two g-sync monitors connected, so I can't really play in borderless and use the other one at the same time.Anyway,it's good in dx12 and single display,and I'm looking to kick some ass tomorrow. Some shots


Spoiler: ss


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 14, 2018)

Finished Facterio but I skipped a lot of content in doing so (e.g. didn't research logistics and robots).

I have access to Consortium: The Tower alpha 4 that I'm going to play shortly.  They added a new feature that I've never seen used in a game before and considering it is an immersive sim, it totally makes sense that they did it.  Can't say anymore than that until the update goes public.


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 14, 2018)

Warframe has a 'Captura' mode now... Pretty neat stuff.

Fashion show time - Meet Ash wearing the new collection!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 15, 2018)

The only thing I’m playing is “watch the disk activity” line, with all threads on cpu maxed out and still missing part of Shadow of the Tomb Raider. I’m simply awaiting 100mb of data, but apparently Steam thinks that it needs to reorganize first the 25.6GB of the game that has been pre-downloaded for a week.


----------



## ShurikN (Sep 15, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> The only thing I’m playing is “watch the disk activity” line, with all threads on cpu maxed out and still missing part of Shadow of the Tomb Raider. I’m simply awaiting 100mb of data, but apparently Steam thinks that it needs to reorganize first the 25.6GB of the game that has been pre-downloaded for a week.


I've preloaded games twice on steam before, and had issues both times. Not a big sample size, but still...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 15, 2018)

*Shadow of The Tomb Raider*
OK, after the above fiasco which went on another 20 minutes, I finally got to play.  I got through the first 3 hours.  So far, it feels comfortable, like ROTT, meaning the controls and mechanics are the same.  To me, this is actually a big deal, because so many games that have sequels change them.  There are a fair amount of visual options.  There is also a newish AA, called SMAAT, which is like TAA, only better.  There are options for SMAAT 2 and SMAAT4.  4 is supposed to be pretty resource intensive.  2 is supposed to be almost as good, and only using the resources of TAA.  It must be noted that in the visuals menu are two options on lighting and soft contact shadows, which both say they harness "rays" (I kid you not, it must be a magical power) to produce superior light shafts and shadows.  Not having a ray-gun GPU, I checked it anyway, since it was available to me in DX11.

Yes, I used 11.  Every time I tried to start the game in DX12 mode, the game would crash on initial loading.  I don't have the very newest driver, and I wasn't gonna be put out to download and install.  In any case, DX12 doesn't produce any visual enhancements, and neither my CPU or GPU usage was all that high during the game to make a case for NOT using DX11.  My 1080Ti ran at 55C, at 1949Mhz, with 64% GPU usage.  My CPU ran between 42 and 46 on all cores at 4400Mhz, and only 30% usage.  The game used 5.25GB of VRAM, and total RAM load, including Windows and other necessary processes was a respectable 7.54GB.  As my 1440p monitor is 60 Hz, I went ahead and set vsync initially, but several times in a cave or tomb I would get a lag, complete with huge dropoff.  Taking it off later seemed to solve the problem.

The game is fun, but so far is not anything daring, or making me say "Gosh, this is so much better than the last one!"  In 3 hours I have explored 2 crypts, 1 tomb, fought a jaguar, and already done more climbing and parkouring than Spider-Man in all movies combined.  There IS a new climbing skill.  In the 1st main area, Peru, which is after the 1 hour intro, you are without your climbing axe.  You have to find it.  Which means you left a lot of areas behind which had things to go to, but were inaccessible because of no axe.  This left a bad taste in my mouth.  It's stupid, frankly.  There was some gunplay in the intro hour, but not a lot.  It didn't feel like this will be this game's focus.  Thank-you!!!    The game is very pretty.  Honestly, even almost completely maxed out (The only thing I didn't Ultra was Shadows, which I made High), I cannot remember if it looks better than the last one.  It is a sweet looking game though, and generally I am having enjoying the alternate stealth and fast parkouring.  It doesn't grab me by the arm and yank me along though, like some games can do.   I'm hoping in the next 50 -60 hours that the story and gameplay will get more exciting.  I took a few screenshots:



Spoiler: Screenies


----------



## IceScreamer (Sep 15, 2018)

I found out the name of the game I saw my neighbor play when I was a kid and picked it up on GOG. It's Still Life and damn it's amazing.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 15, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> The only thing I’m playing is “watch the disk activity” line, with all threads on cpu maxed out and still missing part of Shadow of the Tomb Raider. I’m simply awaiting 100mb of data, but apparently Steam thinks that it needs to reorganize first the 25.6GB of the game that has been pre-downloaded for a week.


i know that game ... not much fun tho ...


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 15, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> The only thing I’m playing is “watch the disk activity” line, with all threads on cpu maxed out and still missing part of Shadow of the Tomb Raider. I’m simply awaiting 100mb of data, but apparently Steam thinks that it needs to reorganize first the 25.6GB of the game that has been pre-downloaded for a week.



Early adopter's woes


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 15, 2018)

Lara also has hard to believe that she's with maximum settings on GTX 980


----------



## HossHuge (Sep 15, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> I've got all 3 and still haven't played
> 
> I didn't know it was co-op though. I guess that makes sense.



From what I've read, Trine 3 killed Trine 4.  It was so bad.  Trine 2 Amazing.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 16, 2018)

I’ll add some more of the hundreds of screens I have on Shadow of the Tomb Raider later.  As AAA games go, it’s average.  Rise of the Tomb Raider was better.  For traversing the environment, two indie games, Downward and Valley, left me grinning from the fun.  SoTR is...not so fun.  Oh it’s alright, but that “WOW” factor isn’t there.

If Lara one more time jumps in the wrong effin direction and dies I’m gonna lose my mind!!  Right now there are a number of things I can’t do, and I’m 25% of the way completed.  Wanna open Conquistador chests? Nope, you need a lock pick.  I’ve left 8 of those things behind, and just found one merchant who sells them. Guess what? Not enough gold. Grrrr!

How about a number of reinforced cave tunnels that have goodies in them? Nope, you need the Ascender assembly.  Where is that, you ask? Well, that same old lady merchant has one for me, for an astronomical amount of gold. WTH?!  I’ve left behind at least 10 of those areas.  What were these people thinking? 

So here I am, in the Hidden City area, and I am grinding, yep, literally scouring the entire frickin valley for enough loot. It’s ridiculous.  Found a great challenge Tomb off the Hidden City valley.  I gave up and left.  The puzzle has totally confounded me. It might be the first Tomb Raider puzzle I am apparently too stupid to solve.

Yeah, prepare yourself for an exercise in frustration.  But at least you get all the outfits you had or found or earned in Rise of the Tomb Raider. 

Edit: Oh wait, wait, wait. How about the “Reinforced Knife”?  Yeah, just found the 5th blocked up area I can’t get into because the game’s non-existent reinforced knife has yet to be found.  Did they bother playtesting this thing???


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 16, 2018)

That's the way all of the Tomb Raider reboot games have been (including Rise of the Tomb Raider, once Lara figures out how to tie a rope to an arrow  you have to go back to the starting area to get into a cave you couldn't get into initially).  Like I said several pages back, the reboot and sons are a disgrace to the franchise.  Absolutely no reason to expect the third installment to change that and, unsurprisingly, it didn't.  I'll wait until it's fully released and in the bargain bin like the two before it.  I hope Crystal Dynamics finds some other IP to exploit rather than continuing to drag Lara Croft through the mud.


I tried starting over in Facterio and...well...ran out of TV recordings to watch so my interest instantly left.

I'm trying to get The Punisher to work now on @Vario's recommendation...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 16, 2018)

The scenery is the best part of the game!  Well-done!





More screenshots in the spoiler. 



Spoiler: Screenshots














This was a particularly sadistic puzzle, full of deadly moving parts.















Lara, meet Dave! 














An oil and fire puzzle


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Sep 16, 2018)

HossHuge said:


> From what I've read, Trine 3 killed Trine 4.  It was so bad.  Trine 2 Amazing.


Yes the new gameplay was great but was very short in terms of content and over all compared to the first 2 titles .
I remember getting it in early access because no one would ever think the outcome of failure .
Is a good game but seems made by another team like comparing DS2 to DS1 .

I'm contiuning the Hunt on Monster Hunter World and i got as a gift Yakuza 0 XD great i like it and got A Hat in Time.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 16, 2018)

Wasn't a fan of any of the Trine games.  They'll pass the time but they're not really exceptional at all.

Not a fan of The Punisher either.  My main gripe against it is how the "fine aim" mechanic works.  The way it zooms and reduces sensitivity makes it feel like a really broken sniper mode.  It's so terrible it's not even worth using unless there's a hostage situation.  It just doesn't feel very rewarding either.  On the second mission, I killed over 100 enemies but, for example, it didn't feel like getting 100 enemies killed in Payday 2.  I think it's because The Punisher feels overpowering, coupled with the loose mechanics, it's just...meh.  Even if they remade it using a modern engine, I think I would still feel the same.  It's just too brainless and loose.  Doesn't really do a good job at anything other than interrogations.


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 16, 2018)

HossHuge said:


> From what I've read, Trine 3 killed Trine 4.  It was so bad.  Trine 2 Amazing.



I'll keep that in mind. What about Nine Parchments (their newest game)?


----------



## cilicon (Sep 16, 2018)

World of Warcraft

And I found that AMD graphic card is better than NV card in this game.Anybody agree?


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 16, 2018)

Gotta say when I see those Tomb Raider screens... the engine is great at nice vista's and at longer distances but close ups... its like I'm back in 2010.



cilicon said:


> World of Warcraft
> 
> And I found that AMD graphic card is better than NV card in this game.Anybody agree?



Can't say that its noticeable, if you have performance dips in WoW its mostly CPU related anyway. Perhaps with much weaker GPUs at max settings...


----------



## cilicon (Sep 16, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Gotta say when I see those Tomb Raider screens... the engine is great at nice vista's and at longer distances but close ups... its like I'm back in 2010.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't say that its noticeable, if you have performance dips in WoW its mostly CPU related anyway. Perhaps with much weaker GPUs at max settings...


I mean the image vision,After I changed my card from 1070 to 280x, I can easily distinguish the difference.I play a mage,and I can see the magic casting graphic rendering is different.
So I decide to buy a new card.AMD RX Vega 56


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 16, 2018)

IMO the graphics are awesome. I just can't believe that it's playable with highest settings.


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 16, 2018)

cilicon said:


> I mean the image vision,After I changed my card from 1070 to 280x, I can easily distinguish the difference.I play a mage,and I can see the magic casting graphic rendering is different.
> So I decide to buy a new card.AMD RX Vega 56



Uhm... yeah. No. Its the same data, so what you describe is simply impossible. Unless you have a side by side to show me, mind if I call BS? 

The only reason for that happening is the changes made in the WoW engine for the new expansion. I know the particle effects for Mage have been updated as well, but that was months ago, near the end of Legion.


----------



## cilicon (Sep 16, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Uhm... yeah. No. Its the same data, so what you describe is simply impossible. Unless you have a side by side to show me, mind if I call BS?
> 
> The only reason for that happening is the changes made in the WoW engine for the new expansion. I know the particle effects for Mage have been updated as well, but that was months ago, near the end of Legion.


What does BS mean?  My english is poor.sorry


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 16, 2018)

BF1 was gonna be just a short peek at what a BF game can offer since I have never played any,but it got me hooked. This year I really went for some of the more popular MP games though I've never been a fan of MP except for Q3A back in the old days. I gotta say the experience I got was mostly very positive,and very encouraging for me to try more MPs in the future. So,from the very best to the least impressive

1.BF1 - spent just two days playing it,and it has really struck me as a very complete game with no or few weak points.The fact that I can just pop in without having played a war shooter MP before and have loads of fun is exactly what a game like this should be.Gonna be on my playlist for months probably.

2. Division - Hard and competitive but very well made, I read about how it flopped at the beginning and I'm glad I picked it up quite late. Takes a lot of time and patience to really play to have fun rather than struggle, but that's a plus for many people, for me as well. It's hard on highest levels,but also very satifying and rewarding when you complete them.

3.Batllefront 2 - HVV was very good and extremely fun to play,even though it has lots of room for improvement there. Couldn't really get into assault or other game modes, just didn't feel them. Still,I'd give it a recomendation for people looking into some light but entertaining MP gaming thanks to its HVV mode. If they make BF3 with improved HVV (more maps and more balanced characters and skills) it'll easily be one not to miss.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 16, 2018)

I am playing X-Morph Defense and having a blast so far. After I beat this, then Child of Light, after I beat that then I am playing INSIDE, and after I beat that my goal is to beat The Talos Principle.  

That is the plan anyway, plans change.



Chloe Price said:


> IMO the graphics are awesome. I just can't believe that it's playable with highest settings.



I would turn down settings just a notch to make sure you bring that 47 fps up to 60 fps. it really does help in a lot of fluid action combat scenes to have a solid 60


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 16, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> The Talos Principle


Very challenging!  It will test your logic alot, and yet is immensely satisfying.  I put off brain atrophy for at least 5 years playing this, I think.


----------



## Cvrk (Sep 16, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> Very challenging!  It will test your logic alot, and yet is immensely satisfying.  I put off brain atrophy for at least 5 years playing this, I think.


Talos is very good. Portal 2 is excellent.

@rtwjunkie i saw the screens. I watched every reviewed , preview and the entire gameplay video 4 hours on YouTube. I wont ever be playing this game, just wanted to see how the trilogy ends. Don't wanna disappoint you, it's my decisions.
Still very much waiting for your entire review and all the details, you know i respect your point of view and wanna read it.
It's because of you i picked up AC Origins, a very good decision.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 16, 2018)

Cvrk said:


> Talos is very good. Portal 2 is excellent.
> 
> @rtwjunkie i saw the screens. I watched every reviewed , preview and the entire gameplay video 4 hours on YouTube. I wont ever be playing this game, just wanted to see how the trilogy ends. Don't wanna disappoint you, it's my decisions.
> Still very much waiting for your entire review and all the details, you know i respect your point of view and wanna read it.
> ...


Well, as you can tell, 12 hours in and I’m very frustrated with it.  It’s an average game so far.  Although the story is picking up and is interesting, the many gameplay errors I’ve mentioned so far bring it down.

When I finish (or quit, LOL), I’ll give an overall mini-review.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 16, 2018)

That's why nowadays I prefer to get AAA games late,unless they're bundled or something,or I get them as a giveaway


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 16, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> That's why nowadays I prefer to get AAA games late,unless they're bundled or something,or I get them as a giveaway


I don’t think any number of patches will fix.  This is down to boneheaded decision on what happens and what is available to you at various points in the game.  I bet patches won’t even fix Lara’s propensity to jump in a different direction than you aimed her, which results in painful death.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 16, 2018)

Glad we have a trail blazer like you here. Money well saved.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 16, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> Glad we have a trail blazer like you here. Money well saved.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 16, 2018)

I'm playing Shadow of the Tomb Raider as well and thoroughly enjoying it for the most part. I wasn't expecting anything radically different from Rise or TR 2013, but it looks absolutely stunning, especially the water and mud, so I'm not disappointed in the least. 
I also like the way Jonah is woven into the story, rather than simply popping up from time to time, even though he's a bit of a pussy, letting Lara do all the heavy lifting.
Also playing the Forza Horizon 4 demo which I will definitely be buying and I know it will exceed my expectations.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 16, 2018)

Splinterdog said:


> I'm playing Shadow of the Tomb Raider as well and thoroughly enjoying it for the most part. I wasn't expecting anything radically different from Rise or TR 2013, but it looks absolutely stunning, especially the water and mud, so I'm not disappointed in the least.
> I also like the way Jonah is woven into the story, rather than simply popping up from time to time, even though he's a bit of a pussy, letting Lara do all the heavy lifting.
> Also playing the Forza Horizon 4 demo which I will definitely be buying and I know it will exceed my expectations.


I’m a huge TR fan, but we must be playing different games.

I agree the water and scenery look fantastic.  But looks do not make a game alone.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 16, 2018)

Everything plays better on a fresh new rig


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 16, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> Everything plays better on a fresh new rig


LOL!


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 16, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> LOL!


But it's true.When I built my gaming rig with 2500k and 7870 ghz back in 2013 I liked everything I played just cause the jump from old hardware and games was so big.Being a fan of the series helps too. I thorougly enjoyed watch dogs 1 that I got free after I played the hell out of wd2 though most people consider it very mediocre.


----------



## silentbogo (Sep 16, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> Well, as you can tell, 12 hours in and I’m very frustrated with it. It’s an average game so far. Although the story is picking up and is interesting, the many gameplay errors I’ve mentioned so far bring it down.
> 
> When I finish (or quit, LOL), I’ll give an overall mini-review.


LoL. Something funny happened today. I was repalying Talos Principle (achievement hunting, basically), and out of all the people I found *your* paint bucket QR code 
What's sad, is that I forgot to make a screenshot.  Would've been perfect for this thread


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 16, 2018)

In Talos Principle you can see notes left by other people on your friends list.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 16, 2018)

silentbogo said:


> LoL. Something funny happened today. I was repalying Talos Principle (achievement hunting, basically), and out of all the people I found *your* paint bucket QR code
> What's sad, is that I forgot to make a screenshot.  Would've been perfect for this thread





FordGT90Concept said:


> In Talos Principle you can see notes left by other people on your friends list.



Yep, that’s a cool feature I Like. I found a lot of Ford’s graffiti.  The Mordor games and a few others also have interaction from past players on your friends list. I like it.


----------



## silentbogo (Sep 16, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> In Talos Principle you can see notes left by other people on your friends list.


Always thought it's randomly selected (like markers of death in DOOM arcade mode), but now it makes sense. THX.



rtwjunkie said:


> The Mordor games and a few others also have interaction from past players on your friends list. I like it.


I guess now I have to replay Shadow of Mordor. Haven't touched it for a few years (beat it once, but the "Bright Lord" DLC broke the game for me).
It was patched up since then, but I still put it on a backburner for a while, along with Fallout 4 and few others.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 16, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> I’m a huge TR fan, but we must be playing different games.
> 
> I agree the water and scenery look fantastic.  But looks do not make a game alone.


Same game, different expectations.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 16, 2018)

Splinterdog said:


> Same game, different expectations.


I had none. I deliberately avoided any news at all of this game beforehand, including pre reviews, or those teaser 10 minutes of gameplay, etc.  I knew we were going to their version of Peru, that’s it.  Based on how much I liked Rise of the TR, I figured I would have more of the same experience.

I can say that I’m enjoying much more the last 2 hours now that I have mysterious creatures attacking and hunting me.  It is finally coming together. 

Oh, and I finally got a shotgun....after leaving behind 2 blocked off areas that I needed it for.  Right after that I did a swing jump, and Lara jumped 90 degrees different direction than the ledge, impaling herself on stakes, lol. 

Still, the story and tension level are enough to keep me going.

EDIT: Adding some Screenshots.



















Spoiler: Screenshots- Some spoilers! You've been warned!



Rapelling (as well as overhang climbing) are a thing now.  Ignore the lack of a harness, LOL.





Water is nice!





This was the moment I said "Yeah, I'm gonna keep playing!"





Yep, of course we are gonna climb all over the ship, which is one big puzzle!





Nice detail on the statue.





I found a shotgun on a dead Trinity goon.  Sh*t must be about to get REAL! 





Good guess on my part! 





Okay, where are the rest? Come get me!





Needing dental work is the least of their issues. 















Narrowly escaping after a harrowing escape run!  Dang it was fast and blind jumping.  It reminded me of a few of those scenes in Dying Light.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 17, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> Everything plays better on a fresh new rig


New Rig Syndrome - NRS.
That's what I've got


----------



## EntropyZ (Sep 17, 2018)

Wow, after sinking 200+ hours into this game, I have no doubts about it being one my favorites. Every time you die, you learn something and you get that much closer to the end. The boss battles are the best part by far and puts most video game boss battles to shame, I had ton of fun going at them on the 2nd and 3rd playthrough as if I was on Ultra Instinct. What an amazing world to gawk at, you can look at areas you only have access to later on, or you can reflect on how far you've come by looking back at the starting areas. As much as I was tested and countless wine bottles later, I think I am ready to get Dark Souls 1 now.








I wish I had played this sooner. The game in Ultrawide modes is sexy AF. I really can't believe I got so much enjoyment out of it, but now my friend calls me a masochistic ****.  He's just salty he couldn't beat the first boss and he became a Hollow.


----------



## aplikasiandroid (Sep 17, 2018)

Marvel Spiderman on my PS 4 Fat


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 17, 2018)

Finished the Punisher campaign.  I'd keep playing it if the combat mechanics didn't suck so hard so, I'm playing Cities: Skylines now. At a population of 6680, I'm extremely annoyed by the Twitter thing, all of the help text spam, and just plain getting bored of it.  Rimworld sounds a lot more fun.


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 17, 2018)

aplikasiandroid said:


> Marvel Spiderman on my PS 4 Fat



Is that what it's called? I guess I have a PS4 Fat too, if it's the original model..?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 17, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Is that what it's called? I guess I have a PS4 Fat too, if it's the original model..?


There are the Pro and Slim versions now..


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 17, 2018)

aplikasiandroid said:


> Marvel Spiderman on my PS 4 Fat


I bought Spiderman in the UK on the day of release for my stepson. When he collected us at the airport here in Buenos Aires, the first thing he asked was 'Where's Spiderman?'
We didn't see much of him for the next few days...


----------



## Cvrk (Sep 17, 2018)

It will be a long time till they bring it to the PC. A very long time, at least from what I can read round the web. (same level of detail as in God of War)

The graphics in Shadow of the Tomb Raider are mediocre. I love the place, and a vast wild jungle with amazing landscapes is incredible to play. Still i've seen the entire gameplay and it's just not good looking. Take the characters skin faces and body they are paste! You do not see any pores, any details.

In the image attached you can see pores, what seem to be small acne scaring, common for most people. Yeah, that is a fake image, it does not exit in game. But it does exit in God of War on PS4.

For me the best story of Tomb Raider was 1 in 2013, than 2 (very close to 1 very very good ending)...Shadow has the least attractive story and the most lazy writing when it comes to the bad guy. He has zero credibility.
In Rise of the Tomb, Ana the main bad guy(as it turns out) is very credible and it brings a powerful edge to the entire story. Very good writing in Rise, Shadow not so much .

IGN made a excellent review of Shadow, for which famous Youtubers and big names have personally commented on the videos comment section in anger (all fan boys/ girls of Tomb Raider).

If you are a fan of Tomb Raider, this is a must play. Not even a question, get a new PC if you have to and play it. Because I actually did the same for Witcher 3.
However as a stand alone, someone here said it best "Same game, different expectations" - and the expectations where very high! So high that it failed.

Trinity was always the ultimate enemy of Lara Croft, now that they are kinda out of the way ...wonder where they will go from here.

_____________
On a similar note. If Cd Projekt Red ever decide to competently give a remake of Witcher 3 with graphics maybe better than God of War, i will love to play it all over again.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 17, 2018)

@Cvrk you make some good points.  And although the writing is weaker than Rise, I’m finding the story getting good enough to keep from quitting due to the boneheaded gameplay decisions they made.  So I’m continuing to the end. 

The best fun was the big temple level.  Challenging puzzles, but not too hard, and the tension of trying to solve while fighting untold number of ruthless enemies.

I’m finding the graphics got better once I maxed the shadows. It was the only setting not maxed before.  Although there are some pasty skin tones, there are also some very realistic ones.  If only they could have had consistency throughout!


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 17, 2018)

Cvrk said:


> It will be a long time till they bring it to the PC. A very long time, at least from what I can read round the web. (same level of detail as in God of War)
> 
> The graphics in Shadow of the Tomb Raider are mediocre. I love the place, and a vast wild jungle with amazing landscapes is incredible to play. Still i've seen the entire gameplay and it's just not good looking. Take the characters skin faces and body they are paste! You do not see any pores, any details.
> 
> In the image attached you can see pores, what seem to be small acne scaring, common for most people. Yeah, that is a fake image, it does not exit in game. But it does exit in God of War on PS4.


What a load of tosh! 
I'm not just saying that because I have NRS, but because you cannot be serious, to quote a famous tennis player from the 80s.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 17, 2018)

Splinterdog said:


> What a load of tosh!
> I'm not just saying that because I have NRS, but because you cannot be serious, to quote a famous tennis player from the 80s.


 You DO realize it’s just a game, right? This is where we discuss our game experiences we are playing. There are no actual wrong answers here.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 17, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> You DO realize it’s just a game, right? This is where we discuss our game experiences we are playing. There are no actual wrong answers here.


With respect, the graphics _are_ part of the gaming experience and they are far from mediocre.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 17, 2018)

Splinterdog said:


> With respect, the graphics _are_ part of the gaming experience and they are far from mediocre.


It’s all opinion. In-game (not cutscenes) they do appear to be a step down from the last one, except for the vistas.  

 Inversely, what Cvrk sees as good may be different than what you see, also.  Beauty is in the Eye of the Beholder.

In any case, they are just games...first world problems.


----------



## HossHuge (Sep 18, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> I'll keep that in mind. What about Nine Parchments (their newest game)?



After how bad Trine 3 was I'd like to try a demo first.  Looks promising though.  

Came across this while looking it up.  https://ca.ign.com/articles/2017/12/08/nine-parchments-review


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 18, 2018)

HossHuge said:


> After how bad Trine 3 was I'd like to try a demo first.  Looks promising though.
> 
> Came across this while looking it up.  https://ca.ign.com/articles/2017/12/08/nine-parchments-review



What am I missing? Are you laughing that the article was deleted?


----------



## HossHuge (Sep 18, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> What am I missing? Are you laughing that the article was deleted?



Plagiarism.


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 18, 2018)

HossHuge said:


> Plagiarism.



Ah... I somehow missed that bit. I thought it meant it was similar to another article on their site. /brainfart lol


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 18, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> The best fun was the big temple level.  Challenging puzzles, but not too hard, and the tension of trying to solve while fighting untold number of ruthless enemies.


In other words, actually tomb raiding (pun intended)! OMG! Get the Queen on the line!  She must know that Crystal Dynamics got *one* thing right!


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Sep 18, 2018)

EntropyZ said:


> Wow, after sinking 200+ hours into this game, I have no doubts about it being one my favorites. Every time you die, you learn something and you get that much closer to the end. The boss battles are the best part by far and puts most video game boss battles to shame, I had ton of fun going at them on the 2nd and 3rd playthrough as if I was on Ultra Instinct. What an amazing world to gawk at, you can look at areas you only have access to later on, or you can reflect on how far you've come by looking back at the starting areas. As much as I was tested and countless wine bottles later, I think I am ready to get Dark Souls 1 now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A word of advice don't get the "Demastered" edition of DS1 because is full of hackers new bugs and is not better that the originale game +dsfix and tools that helps with cheaters and graphics mods.
For what they have done is not even worth if you have the original game and pay it 20$/€.
The ultimate milking for a game that didn't get fixed after 7 years .


----------



## ShurikN (Sep 18, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Ah... I somehow missed that bit. I thought it meant it was similar to another article on their site. /brainfart lol


After the Dead Cells review fiasco, IGN went and combed through all of the reviews form the same author, and removed all that had indication of plagiarism. Some have been re-reviewed, this one apparently not.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 18, 2018)

I'm also enjoying the Forza Horizon 4 demo, which has a superb intro and for a demo, packs a heck of a lot in there.
I'm a self confessed graphics whore and the game does look fantastic.
I posted this on a Lake District Facebook group to see if anyone would notice the difference and after about 20 likes, another FH4 player finally caught up with me


----------



## jormungand (Sep 18, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> Glad we have a trail blazer like you here. Money well saved.


Indeed, theres someone we can trust on his reviews.


....right now i still grinding MHW, once you end the story, it is where the real farming starts lol. Those jewels and augmentations streamstones along with armor skills. You can spend the whole day making a nice balance fir your whole stats


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 18, 2018)

For all the time I put into this city (Cities: Skylines), I don't have much to show for it. :C


Spoiler: pic


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 18, 2018)

Splinterdog said:


> I'm also enjoying the Forza Horizon 4 demo, which has a superb intro and for a demo, packs a heck of a lot in there.
> I'm a self confessed graphics whore and the game does look fantastic.
> I posted this on a Lake District Facebook group to see if anyone would notice the difference and after about 20 likes, another FH4 player finally caught up with me
> View attachment 107035



Yeah, I watch this video below. I'm strapped for cash.. wish I could play it. I have Forza 7 already, but Horizon is a different type of fun.










This dude always has the best hardware btw... but funnily, usually does Skyrim vids.


----------



## Cvrk (Sep 18, 2018)

A craved and I gave. Tomorrow LAN party and for me this is expensive but LAN parties don't come every day, so why not?!

Hopefully by the end of the week you will know from my full review if this is worth your precious time and money


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 18, 2018)

What the hell is wrong with millennials







I love watching burning blimps in bf1


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Sep 18, 2018)

Just installed Dragon Quest XI and start playing tonight.


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Sep 18, 2018)

Star Wars Galaxies (in the Infinity server) and Star Wars Battlefront 2.


----------



## Kursah (Sep 18, 2018)

Mighty-Lu-Bu said:


> Star Wars Galaxies (in the Infinity server) and Star Wars Battlefront 2.



Man, SWG...it's been a looooong time. How's that private server in 2018? Not even sure I still have my discs...

Sanctus Reach has been a riot. I'm playing a mix of GC3 and SR. My home productivity is through the floor at the moment too!


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 18, 2018)

lol.. I'm ashamed to say I discovered an exploit almost instantly in Star Wars Galaxies and amassed a ton of credits when the game came out. Enough to buy AT-STs, which were the biggest thing at the time. But.. the good thing is, I didn't stick around for long.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 19, 2018)

Nox Player 6.2.2.0, not a game directly  but rather an Andoid 4.4.1 emulator

playing my usual android games on 32" @2880x1620 is ... awesome


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 19, 2018)

I'm about 75% finished with Shadow of The Tomb Raider.  That's enough for a semi-review.  Tomorrow I will try to start on it after work.  In the meantime, a few more screenshots.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 19, 2018)

Jebus,the grahpics really do look like it's 2018 on the right side and 2006 on the left side of the screen.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 19, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> Jebus,the grahpics really do look like it's 2018 on the right side and 2006 on the left side of the screen.


That’s probably near and far?  Yeah I have everything maxed, and have tried DOF on and off, and it really doesn’t change much.  

The only thing I might try before review is SMAAT4.  I didn’t try it because it is resource-intensive, but hey, with 11gb of VRAM, why not?

Bottom line with graphics, you see within the scene (it does look better live, and not in a screenshot), but characters are not consistent from scene to scene as far as texture quality and sharpness.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 19, 2018)

I'm talking the last pic and the left side,foreground


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 19, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> I'm talking the last pic and the left side,foreground


Yeah, that’s all their heavy duty super duper shadow rays, or whatever the setting is.  I’m sure somebody will throw it out there since I don’t remember exactly.  It’s available on DX11...but whatever it does:  

I call it krapp because it contributes to the inconsistencies I’m talking about from scene to scene and within scenes.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 19, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> I'm about 75% finished with Shadow of The Tomb Raider.  That's enough for a semi-review.  Tomorrow I will try to start on it after work.  In the meantime, a few more screenshots.


geh... why when a TR go out ....i am always on "empty pocket mode" ... oh well it was like that for TR2013 and ROTTR (but i still bought them, with .... delay)... will wait  a bit for SOTTR, but still : "DOWANT"


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 19, 2018)

I gave up on Cities: Skylines.  The final straw was the micromanagement of dead bodies (cemeteries and crematoriums).

Back to Facterio while I catch up on recordings.  Going to research the everything.


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 19, 2018)

After watching Shadow of Tomb Raider review by Angry Joe I've decided to finally complete all the new Tomb Raider games starting with TR: Legend from 12 years ago  Started it and never finished because the game kept crashing in key locations and then I just forgot about it. I guess now is a good time to complete it all. Hopefully without crashes.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 20, 2018)

I put up a small review of Shadow of The Tomb Raider here:

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/shadow-of-the-tomb-raider-mini-review.247760/


----------



## Bow (Sep 20, 2018)

iRacing


----------



## EzioAs (Sep 20, 2018)

RejZoR said:


> After watching Shadow of Tomb Raider review by Angry Joe I've decided to finally complete all the new Tomb Raider games starting with TR: Legend from 12 years ago  Started it and never finished because the game kept crashing in key locations and then I just forgot about it. I guess now is a good time to complete it all. Hopefully without crashes.



I think it's related to either the texture or shader quality settings. You have to turn it off in certain scenes. I had the same issue about 4 years ago.


----------



## NTM2003 (Sep 20, 2018)

TES6 redfall? Ummmm https://www.gameinformer.com/rumor/2018/09/19/is-redfall-the-next-elder-scrolls


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 20, 2018)

NTM2003 said:


> TES6 redfall? Ummmm https://www.gameinformer.com/rumor/2018/09/19/is-redfall-the-next-elder-scrolls



I expected a Hammerfell game.. there were hints of it in the storyline of Skyrim..  but I'm a little surprised they changed the title to something like that.

OTOH, I hope it's different enough from Skyrim. Redguards are basically the "Nords" of their own world. They came from another dimension, were a warrior centric race (like Nords) that had a rivalry with the Mer/Elves of that world (like Nords).. and were kicked to Tamriel in a timewarp that these elves caused. Their gods are different, yet have hints of the same elements. Once they reached this world, they strangely attached themselves to Reymon Ebonarm (the Talos of his own day).. which is similar to Nords too.

edit: Whoa.. now that I think of it, I wonder if we're going to "mantle" Ebonarm. Just like Skyrim was basically a subtle way of mantling Talos. Once you've combined the two, TES can finally close the gap on one of it's weird anomalies of the "God-Man" in it's lore. Ebonarm and Talos both shared it.. but it's never been solid. But eventually combining both together in the same timeline would be something else entirely. It'd be the true 9th Divine that those two are only barely attested to be.

Don't mind me. This is extreme lore nerd stuff.


----------



## NTM2003 (Sep 20, 2018)

I never heard of a redfall anywhere in the elder scrolls games not even elder scrolls online.


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 20, 2018)

NTM2003 said:


> I never heard of a redfall anywhere in the elder scrolls games not even elder scrolls online.



Well, it could be a combo of Redguard, Hammerfell, and alluding maybe to Daggerfall as well.

Usually their main games are named directly after Regions though (while smaller games are a toss up. Like TES Legends or TES Blades).


----------



## NTM2003 (Sep 20, 2018)

Kinda makes now lol. For that name


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 20, 2018)

If it is an entirely different game series, it's still similar enough to TES games to confuse people.

I still think the next game might be in Hammerfell though. It's the only other region directly in War with the Empire/Thalmor. It can't be ignored. This part of the story needs to be resolved before moving elsewhere. It's already openended enough with the Nords.. but Redguards are clearly in revolt.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 20, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> If it is an entirely different game series, it's still similar enough to TES games to confuse people.
> 
> I still think the next game might be in Hammerfell though. It's the only other region directly in War with the Empire/Thalmor. It can't be ignored. This part of the story needs to be resolved before moving elsewhere. It's already openended enough with the Nords.. but Redguards are clearly in revolt.


Why not start a thread on it?  Any number of ES junkies will visit it and it would be a good place to compile any information over the next year or two as it comes out?


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 20, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> Why not start a thread on it?  Any number of ES junkies will visit it and it would be a good place to compile any information over the next year or two as it comes out?



I'm done actually. Not sure what else to add. 

I mean, I know the Lore (well enough), but even that isn't that important. The true "meta" of the Lore, directly from the Loremaster himself (Michael Kirkbride), is that much of it is up to you. It gets really weird.. like it could all just be a dream, where You, the player, are the actual god just imagining things and creating his own reality. lol


----------



## NTM2003 (Sep 20, 2018)

I was going to but probably didn't know how many elder scrolls fans were on here though like maybe less then half users were a big fan


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 20, 2018)

Just to add, in addition to Kirkbride, Todd Howard himself is like that from a mechanics standpoint. He's said before that his favorite game is GTA3. Kind of tells you where he's coming from. I sometimes think that the first time I played Morrowind was the "right" way... where I made a random Argonian, jumped off the boat, and just got my jollies off of killing innocent people and stealing spoons. And the more serious I got, the more offtrack I actually got...?


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 20, 2018)

EzioAs said:


> I think it's related to either the texture or shader quality settings. You have to turn it off in certain scenes. I had the same issue about 4 years ago.



I'm playing it maxed out now and so far it didn't crash. I did buy a Steam version, was playing a retail CD/DVD one before. Since I threw out the DVD drive and wasn't able to install it old way anyway...


----------



## EntropyZ (Sep 20, 2018)

RejZoR said:


> I'm playing it maxed out now and so far it didn't crash. I did buy a Steam version, was playing a retail CD/DVD one before. Since I threw out the DVD drive and wasn't able to install it old way anyway...


Remember game installers circa 1998-2006, where you had a fancy autorun, and during the file copy they could have game screenshots in the background or maybe some music going on.

I have particularly had a liking for Need For Speed III: Hot Pursuit, Westwood Studios games from Tiberium Sun/Red Alert and up until Emperor: Battle For Dune, also the one for Halo: Combat Evolved.

Awwww yeah. There was a good reason to have them because the storage media we had back then was still pretty slow. Now you just download off of Steam servers with almost 0 anticipation and don't really feel the reward of having to wait through the install process.

If I had a nostalgia button, I'd smash it.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 20, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Well, it could be a combo of Redguard, Hammerfell, and alluding maybe to Daggerfall as well.
> 
> Usually their main games are named directly after Regions though (while smaller games are a toss up. Like TES Legends or TES Blades).


That was my first thought: Daggerfall and Redguard.... I guess anything to improve on Daggerfall heheh



NTM2003 said:


> I was going to but probably didn't know how many elder scrolls fans were on here though like maybe less then half users were a big fan


There are several of us that love the TES world, but history has shown that if you start a dedicated thread too early, you get a lot of speculation, which draws a lot of "Well, you can't know that's going to happen, so you're stupid" posts. I'm sure we'll get one started once there's a solid base for it tho 


I've downloaded my Kickstarter Bard's Tale 4, checking that out for durability, and now downloading War Thunder to go shoot some planes somewhere. Anyone have a referral code?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 20, 2018)

"Redfall" makes more sense as an engine name than a game title.  Bethesda doesn't have a history of trademarking engines though because they don't license/sell them.  It's extremely doubtful Zenimax permitted it either so Redfall has to be the title of a game.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 20, 2018)

Heheh having fun


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 20, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> "Redfall" makes more sense as an engine name than a game title.  Bethesda doesn't have a history of trademarking engines though because they don't license/sell them.  It's extremely doubtful Zenimax permitted it either so Redfall has to be the title of a game.



I think they may stick with "Creation" as a name again (and just up the versions). Only because they've created more branding and the Creation Club around it.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 20, 2018)

been playing Bloodborne on PC recently. Always wanted to play it, but i was too lazy to put the kids PS4 in my office desk. Then i found out about PSNOW  , now i have been rocking bloodborne, on Win10 with nearly zero system impact. The PSNOW serviec is free for 7 day trial for new accounts, or accoutns that have never redeemed the 7 day trial, so i have been loving free bloodborne, legitimately on Windows 10. The best thing is , unlike with steam, or other DRM's, you dont need to Download & install the damn titles, you just need to wait for the buffer, and boom, your playing Single or Multiplayer bloodborne, or whatever other Playstation title you chose from the nearly 700 available...Red dead redemption , bioshock, lots of fun games, free during the trial period, i highly recommend to anyone who hasnt tried it, took 5 minutes to install, & create the PSN account, and a Debit card on file (but as long as you disable auto renew, you'll not be charged).

*PSNOW 7 Day trial Link*


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 21, 2018)

some nice views from bf1,looks great bu they could do better in some areas like dynamic weather and day and night cycle


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Sep 21, 2018)

Kursah said:


> Man, SWG...it's been a looooong time. How's that private server in 2018? Not even sure I still have my discs...
> 
> Sanctus Reach has been a riot. I'm playing a mix of GC3 and SR. My home productivity is through the floor at the moment too!



So for the last 5+ years I have been playing on and off on the SWGEmu Basilisk server, but I was getting sick and tired of all of the AFKers. I joined Infinity about 8 months ago and at that time there were about 150-200 active players. The community is pretty awesome and they are actively fixing bugs and balancing the game-play; for example Bounty Hunters now have some special tools and abilities against Jedi and Mandalorian armor now has inherent resistance against lightsaber damage. Professions like Carbineer and Pikeman have been made viable because they have gotten pretty good buffs. One of the bigger changes that will be launching this fall is that the timeline will be shifting from between A New Hope and Empire Strikes Back to between Return of the Jedi and The Force Awakens- the Rebels will then be the New Republic and the Empire will become the First Order which will bring out new armor, weapons and what not, but the core gameplay will remain intact.

A couple weeks ago, it was annouced that the SWG Aftermath server was going to be merging with the Infinity server and that just got completed- now there is a larger dev team and we got over 100 new players. All and all, SWG Infinity is hands-down the most ambitious private server I have ever played on and it seems like our population is growing every day. Plus, in addition to the balancing changes and new content, there are a slew of QoL changes such has being able to accept up to 6 missions at any time, being able to migrate your stats whenever and more. If you were ever into SWG, I suggest that you check it out. You can always PM me if you want some more info and remember, if you don't have the original discs, you can buy them online for about $10.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 23, 2018)

Yay! The Legend of Dragoon continues


----------



## ShurikN (Sep 25, 2018)

Took a small break from Grim Dawn, and some random Vita games to try Forza Horizon 4 demo. Looks like my cup of tea (loved the first TDU). Aimlessly wandering the roads, cruising and chilling. Works well and looks nice
I'll probably get it once it's around $30. Thought about getting it now, but I gotta save money for December and PS Classic release.

Also a huge kudos to MS for putting out a demo. Wish all games had this.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 25, 2018)

Enjoyed the prologue and first mission of Styx: Shards of Darkness.  Love the Dishonored and Assassin's Creed references.

Finally reached level 25-100 in Payday 2 (the absolute maximum).

Been playing Star Control: Origins all day and I'm loving it.  It's kind of like if Spore (space age) and Mass Effect had a baby.  Less about action, more about exploration and story, yet not as bland as No Man's Sky or Spore.  I barely scratched the surface so far.


----------



## Kursah (Sep 25, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Enjoyed the prologue and first mission of Styx: Shards of Darkness.  Love the Dishonored and Assassin's Creed references.
> 
> Finally reached level 25-100 in Payday 2 (the absolute maximum).
> 
> Been playing Star Control: Origins all day and I'm loving it.  It's kind of like if Spore (space age) and Mass Effect had a baby.  Less about action, more about exploration and story, yet not as bland as No Man's Sky or Spore.  I barely scratched the surface so far.



I'm really itching to pick up SC:O...kinda regretting not picking it up sooner when I had the cash to do so! 

Draginol (aka Brad @ Stardock) mentioned yesterday on Explorminate's Steam Forum that he was considering making a 4X out of the IP and game engine to show off the real-time 60fps simulation of 1,000's of other entities, planets, ships, civilizations, etc. that are all doing their thing. Sounds like it could take what made Distant Worlds interesting and give it more fun gameplay aspects. I love GalCiv3, but damn do I wish it had combat...especially something like Sword of the Stars-style or Ashes of the Singularity or Sins of a Solar Empire. Hell top-down battles from SC:O in 4X instances like Polaris Sector could work quite well too! I'd be curious to see how colonization, economy, trading, diplomacy, etc. would work out in such a situation.

I've actually been getting into SOASE Rebellion casually, while still working through the first campaign in Sanctus Reach and my new playthru in GalCiv3. Too many fun games, not enough time.


----------



## ozkisses (Sep 25, 2018)

Forza Horizon 3 (4 out in October) for awhile but changing jobs to shift work means I drift and offroad in real life now ON THE MOTORWAY! Really can't get my sleep pattern right hehe


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 26, 2018)

Kursah said:


> I'm really itching to pick up SC:O...kinda regretting not picking it up sooner when I had the cash to do so!
> 
> Draginol (aka Brad @ Stardock) mentioned yesterday on Explorminate's Steam Forum that he was considering making a 4X out of the IP and game engine to show off the real-time 60fps simulation of 1,000's of other entities, planets, ships, civilizations, etc. that are all doing their thing. Sounds like it could take what made Distant Worlds interesting and give it more fun gameplay aspects. I love GalCiv3, but damn do I wish it had combat...especially something like Sword of the Stars-style or Ashes of the Singularity or Sins of a Solar Empire. Hell top-down battles from SC:O in 4X instances like Polaris Sector could work quite well too! I'd be curious to see how colonization, economy, trading, diplomacy, etc. would work out in such a situation.
> 
> I've actually been getting into SOASE Rebellion casually, while still working through the first campaign in Sanctus Reach and my new playthru in GalCiv3. Too many fun games, not enough time.


Honestly, Star Control: Origin is more my style.  I thought Sins of a Solar Empire was a good game but it's not something that can suck me in and keep me interested like Star Control: Origin has already managed to do.  It's more narrative driven than a 4X RTS can be.  4X tends to get bogged down in empire building.


----------



## Arrius (Sep 26, 2018)

Been trying to "play" BfA but my graphics card has been failing me. Just ordered an MSI 1050ti Gaming 4G and hopefully, it will save me from the stone age graphics I was forced to play for the past weeks.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 26, 2018)

Heavy Rain (PS3), perfect game for this weather. 

edit: Also on disc 4 in Legend of Dragoon, took only 2 days to play through disc 3


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 26, 2018)

enjoying a bit of time in War Thunder   Man, some people have put in some SERIOUS hours in that game....


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 26, 2018)

Neato.. I just realized those tags under our posts. "Gaming Expert". Never seen that feature on other boards before.



Ahhzz said:


> enjoying a bit of time in War Thunder   Man, some people have put in some SERIOUS hours in that game....



I never even heard of it. My Thrustmaster gets almost zero playtime... but "MMO" scares me.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 26, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Neato.. I just realized those tags under our posts. "Gaming Expert". Never seen that feature on other boards before.
> 
> 
> 
> I never even heard of it. My Thrustmaster gets almost zero playtime... but "MMO" scares me.


lol there's not a lot of interaction with other people, chatwise anyway. I haven't really dove into whatever passes for community. I assume there are clans or whatnot, so people can run missions together, but I really haven't looked, and they don't throw it in your face to do. all I've done so far, is leveled a few planes up, probably wasted research time in ones that don't matter, and gotten aggravated at the tanks


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 27, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Neato.. I just realized those tags under our posts. "Gaming Expert". Never seen that feature on other boards before.


TPU just knows what we are. 


Seems like this is also a rainy day, so let's fire up PS3 and continue Heavy Rain.


----------



## HD64G (Sep 27, 2018)

Getting to the end of Blackguards (fantastic turn-based & RPG game with good story and above-the-average dialogs) and started the 1st Bioshock game a week ago (not bad at all until where I reached).


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 27, 2018)

HD64G said:


> Getting to the end of Blackguards (fantastic turn-based & RPG game with good story and above-the-average dialogs) and started the 1st Bioshock game a week ago (not bad at all until where I reached).


I just watched a Gameplay vid of that Blackguards 2 yesterday   Looks pretty good, may have to check it out


----------



## hat (Sep 27, 2018)

Wing Commander 3... I tirelessly battled with ePSXe to get it working properly (and later found out there was a PC version, heh). The flight mechanics are... awful... it's worse than Air Combat/Ace Combat 1. Though I played it a lot as a kid, and I'm determined to give it a fair shake. I find it very difficult to chase that little laggy ass green circle I'm supposed to shoot lasers at with the choppy flight mechanics that start up with a slow turn that accelerates into a fast turn. In stark contrast to the Ace Combat series, my wingmen probably score more kills than I do.

I do have one question though, for anyone who might know the game. When I select my wingman, sometimes they do a little animation when I move my cursor over them. Sometimes they don't. Why? Is there some significance to this?


----------



## HD64G (Sep 27, 2018)

Ahhzz said:


> I just watched a Gameplay vid of that Blackguards 2 yesterday   Looks pretty good, may have to check it out


I have the #2 on the backlist in steam library and will install it once I finish the 1st one. I hope it is at least on the same level. If it is even better, it will be very nice game of that special genre.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 27, 2018)

HD64G said:


> I have the #2 on the backlist in steam library and will install it once I finish the 1st one. I hope it is at least on the same level. If it is even better, it will be very nice game of that special genre.


Cool!  I'll keep an eye out, see if you have any take on it once you give it a try


----------



## Dinnercore (Sep 27, 2018)

After finishing Flatout 100% with all races first place...






I´m now enjoying the havoc in Flatout 2!






I still like the look of this 2006 title today. Looking way better then what nvidia wants you to think MODERN graphics look like without RTX.






But screenshots can not capture the fun this game really is. And one of the best parts is the soundtrack. It really gets you in the mood for this kind if destructive, aggressive, arcade-racing action.
Steam keys for Flatout 2 are very cheap, I can only recommend giving it a shot.
The AI is one of its few weak points, often it works fine, BUT it features very obvious rubber-banding to catch up with you or to let you catch up to it depending on the position. Which all in all is not that bad and kind of fair in a game where you can crash 'flatout' into the woods at any moment and drop from 2nd to last. 
It is not very aggressive either and lets you push it around as you please.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 27, 2018)

HD64G said:


> I have the #2 on the backlist in steam library and will install it once I finish the 1st one. I hope it is at least on the same level. If it is even better, it will be very nice game of that special genre.


Hmmm... I did some reading, and came across several threads that recommended trying BG1 first, and then moving to 2, as there are several story plotlines that continue, and a small number saying 1 was better than 2. 
In continuing to read, it looks like for the $30 I'd spend on BG, I might be better throwing it at Pathfinder: Kingmaker... have you seen that one? Anyone else tried it out? ( I know it's brand new, but really looks fun...)


----------



## HD64G (Sep 27, 2018)

Ahhzz said:


> Hmmm... I did some reading, and came across several threads that recommended trying BG1 first, and then moving to 2, as there are several story plotlines that continue, and a small number saying 1 was better than 2.
> In continuing to read, it looks like for the $30 I'd spend on BG, I might be better throwing it at Pathfinder: Kingmaker... have you seen that one? Anyone else tried it out? ( I know it's brand new, but really looks fun...)


I would not spend $30 on BG for sure. Get it on a sale up to $10 when possible. Divinity Original Sin 2 easy buy up to $40 though. Pathfinder is unknown quantity to me.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 27, 2018)

Got DoS 2 from the Kickstarter, started it a few times, can't seem to lock down a solid chunk of time to play, really need to get back to it heheh


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 27, 2018)

I grabbed Hob today as it was on sale. Very interesting game. It’s pretty has a very nice soundtrack but as a game it gives you no hints or help in where to go or what to do so it’s a lot of running around, trial and error and figuring things out for yourself in a pretty, complex and sometimes dangerous environment.


----------



## Drone (Sep 27, 2018)

Wow, never seen this video before. Now I want to play MK3


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 28, 2018)

Drone said:


> Wow, never seen this video before. Now I want to play MK3



I haven't seen that one before. I've seen this MK1 version:


----------



## johnspack (Sep 28, 2018)

Well,  Im debugging Rise of Flight for WineHQ,  hoping to god I get it fully running.  Otherwise a crap ton of both windows and linux games.  Yes you can game under linux....    Wine is so hard....  god....


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 28, 2018)

Bought Life is Strange 2 episode 1 and streamed the whole episode.

Damn, I don't want political crap in my games.. but overall it was ok, and now let's wait for the next episode.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 29, 2018)

Finally finished Star Control: Origins.  I really only have two bad things to say about it:

1) Exploring planets can get tedius.  Once I learned that it shows the total mineral wealth of the planet on the planet screen, it made it much easier to make a decision whether to collect or ignore.  I didn't realize that was a thing until like 40+ hours in though so...learn from my mistake. 

2) End game combat is...ridiculous.  There's a total of what are basically five bosses that have two phases to their combat.  The only way I've found to win is to use Mukay AoE ink attack and the Greegrox swarm to hit and run.  That's sad.  It desperately needs balance.

Other than those two points, the game is a lot of fun.  Gamplay overall is good and the story/species/characters is compelling.


Time to go back to Styx: Shards of Darkness.


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 29, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Finally finished Star Control: Origins.  I really only have two bad things to say about it:
> 
> 1) Exploring planets can get tedius.  Once I learned that it shows the total mineral wealth of the planet on the planet screen, it made it much easier to make a decision whether to collect or ignore.  I didn't realize that was a thing until like 40+ hours in though so...learn from my mistake.
> 
> ...



I'm keeping it in mind, but strapped for now. It was one of the first PC games I played... way back when my brother had a 386.

I have one of those Styx games.. got it for free on Xbox awhile back. Never played it.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 29, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Finally finished Star Control: Origins.  I really only have two bad things to say about it:
> 
> 1) Exploring planets can get tedius.  Once I learned that it shows the total mineral wealth of the planet on the planet screen, it made it much easier to make a decision whether to collect or ignore.  I didn't realize that was a thing until like 40+ hours in though so...learn from my mistake.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review   I'll keep it in mind!


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 29, 2018)

Tell me please, will my weak internet potentially hurt my multiplayer performance if I was to upgrade my gtx 1080. I'm eyeing a used 1080ti trio. On gtx 1080 I'm seeing quite good gpu utilization in BF1,even on big maps it's mostly in the 90.,There's some intermittent stutter and utilization drops when I'm dropped into a new area of the map,it goes away further into the match.Will slow internet impede the framerate and gpu utilization ?



Spoiler: pics


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 29, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> Tell me please, will my weak internet potentially hurt my multiplayer performance if I was to upgrade my gtx 1080. I'm eyeing a used 1080ti trio. On gtx 1080 I'm seeing quite good gpu utilization in BF1,even on big maps it's mostly in the 90.,There's some intermittent stutter and utilization drops when I'm dropped into a new area of the map,it goes away further into the match.Will slow internet impede the framerate and gpu utilization ?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pics


Not going to have a great deal of input on this one, but someone will want to know: How weak is "Weak internet" and "Slow internet"?  What kind of ping rates do you have to the game servers you're playing?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 29, 2018)

Ahhzz said:


> Not going to have a great deal of input on this one, but someone will want to know: How weak is "Weak internet" and "Slow internet"?  What kind of ping rates do you have to the game servers you're playing?


ping around 50-70


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 30, 2018)

I'm playing with 4G and I've never even thought about that. Ping is about 20-50 depending on weather etc


----------



## jormungand (Sep 30, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> Tell me please, will my weak internet potentially hurt my multiplayer performance if I was to upgrade my gtx 1080. I'm eyeing a used 1080ti trio. On gtx 1080 I'm seeing quite good gpu utilization in BF1,even on big maps it's mostly in the 90.,There's some intermittent stutter and utilization drops when I'm dropped into a new area of the map,it goes away further into the match.Will slow internet impede the framerate and gpu utilization ?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pics


High refresh rate- high fps helps you a lot in BF but the ping is something very arguably in bf. In my personal exp. specially in bf ive seen high pings to favor a bunch of people, im talking 100+ ping, no hit reg and the guy turns and kills you from a burst when youre 30~50 ping. The lag that you can exp can stop those high frames too and the feeling is annoying AF. Low pings for fps games is best, thats what ive heard but like i said bf servers now allows people with 300+pings. If youre gonna upgrade and you can do it, do it! Dont take Battlefield as reference. Just think how many games you will able to play with more eyecandy


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 30, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> ping around 50-70



50-70 ping is hard if not impossible to improve upon. Most ISPs only advertise with bandwidth, but for gaming, you don't need bandwidth, you need low latency. And that is much harder to get a handle on. Your home network can increase latency, the routing increases latency, and your nearest connection hub is of great influence. None of that is something an ISP swap can really change, its fixed to your location.

The best I've seen, and I live in NL so every connection is funneled through AMS-X (Amsterdam) which is very close geographically, is 16ms round trips to game servers. That is really, really good for ingame ping. More often than not however I see 33ms in game, or 50. I reckon you will connect to Frankfurt in many cases. If you can reliably stay below 90ms, I'd say count your blessings.

There is no real relation between GPU utilization and network latency. FPS and server tick rates are not tied in any way. The GPU will just produce whatever you ask of it, irrespective of network quality. If anything can be mildly influenced by network it is the CPU, because the code runs on it.

EDIT: I'm on an el cheapo ADSL (phone) line @ 25 Mbit down / 4 Mbit up. Basically what was considered high end ten years ago. No problems whatsoever. I only run into bandwidth constraints with 2 separate VPNs and all that other stuff you tend hook up to your home wifi.


----------



## jormungand (Sep 30, 2018)

In short words, get the damn gtx 1080 ti, and enjoy. Lmao


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 30, 2018)

Thanks for the input. I'm liking BF1 a lot,but I won't take it as my only reference. I'm not even sure that I should get that 1080ti that i already agreed upon to get next Friday. I might sacrifice a few fps and get a 2070 with full 36 month warranty instead of used 1080ti with 26, or a Zotac one with 24+36. Anyway, I'm creating a pinterest album with my bf1 screens.

https://pl.pinterest.com/hoyt_volker0626/bf1/

will keep adding more


----------



## jormungand (Sep 30, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> Thanks for the input. I'm liking BF1 a lot,but I won't take it as my only reference. I'm not even sure that I should get that 1080ti that i already agreed upon to get next Friday. I might sacrifice a few fps and get a 2070 with full 36 month warranty instead of used 1080ti with 26, or a Zotac one with 24+36. Anyway, I'm creating a pinterest album with my bf1 screens.
> 
> https://pl.pinterest.com/hoyt_volker0626/bf1/
> 
> will keep adding more


We all saw the numbers on the rtx 2080 price performance, for the rtx 2070 you better wait till is fully reviewed cuz the price may be really close to a 1080ti if they follow the same path of the 2080. Msrp~ $699 yeah right?! I dont see none close to $750, so 2070 $499 uhmmmm


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 30, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I got my eyes on Two Point. It's a spiritual Successor to Theme Hospital which was a fantastic game. As always, I wait to buy until they're done pushing DLCs and patches.



I picked Two Point Hospital up the other day, and I have to say it is a lot of fun.  Considering they released it at $35 instead of $50+ I didn't mind buying it right now even if there are DLC and expansions later.

I'm rather addicted to it.  Though I was addicted to Theme Hospital as well, I just played through TH a few months ago using CorsixTH.

Now we just need a spiritual successor to Freelancer!


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 30, 2018)

What you see is not what I see here in PL. You think I'd try to find a used 1080ti if they were cheaper than 2080 indeed ? 2070 will be priced very well compared to new 1080ti's, only problem is gonna be whether I'd be able to buy one before they're gone.


----------



## jormungand (Sep 30, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> What you see is not what I see here in PL. You think I'd try to find a used 1080ti if they were cheaper than 2080 indeed ? 2070 will be priced very well compared to new 1080ti's, only problem is gonna be whether I'd be able to buy one before they're gone.


My bad, regions matters. My point is waiting wont kill you. Remember you still have a 1080 and if it was crypto crisis again you had no choice but to wait lol
of course the desicion is up to you , at the end you'll feel satisfied if you got what you wanted


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 30, 2018)

jormungand said:


> My bad, regions matters. My point is waiting wont kill you. Remember you still have a 1080 and if it was crypto crisis again you had no choice but to wait lol
> of course the desicion is up to you , at the end you'll feel satisfied if you got what you wanted


My concern is not performance, I'm happy with 1080. The main reason is that GPU is one component that I don't wanna get caught running with no warranty coverage,
CPUs don't generally die
Mobos are cheap to replace if they die
RAM doesn't generally die too
I paid an arm and a kidney for 850 pro's with 10 year warranty
HDDs are so cheap per GB that I don't care if they die
Now GPUs..... not only do they fail from time to time, they are far more costly compared to other components, several times as much...I had a PSU go bad and kill my r9 290 twice. Thank God I was covered and sapphire kindly sent me a new card twice.

Plus if I save on 2070 instead of going 2080/1080Ti I may save up for a new mobo,cpu and ram if I add it to what I can get for my current cpu/mobo/ram, or better for a ps4 pro to play some gow3,spiderman and uncharted


----------



## jormungand (Sep 30, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> My concern is not performance, I'm happy with 1080. The main reason is that GPU is one component that I don't wanna get caught running with no warranty coverage,


fair enough.
amazon have 1 more year for extended warranty on the 1080ti , that makes it 4 years. i think i saw that.... of course regions, no idea.





well i think we should go back to topic lol, games!!!


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 30, 2018)

jormungand said:


> fair enough.
> amazon have 1 more year for extended warranty on the 1080ti , that makes it 4 years. i think i saw that.... of course regions, no idea.View attachment 107797


amazon is not an option here.


----------



## jormungand (Sep 30, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> amazon is not an option here.


 sorry ..... im no help, reminds me when i was living in Cuba....


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 30, 2018)

jormungand said:


> fair enough.
> well i think we should go back to topic lol, games!!!


Probably.


----------



## Dinnercore (Sep 30, 2018)

So last night I stumbled across a video where someone designed the basic parameters of an engine, put that into a car and exported the whole thing to BeamNG within minutes. The moment I saw that this is now possible I was hooked:






Automation is the title in early access that has you design cars and simulate certain things like the engine, aiming to be a car company tycoon thing. If you are into that sort of thing, nice. For me that alone is a bit boring, I always wanted to drive my creations and guess what!
You can now export your data directly into BeamNG and it really takes your hand through the whole process. A simple click on export, and then you start BeamNG and find your car ready to drive. It is still all in very early stages, and materials don´t cross over very well. Automation now can be played in UE4 and the export to BeamNG looks a lot different ofc.
But at the core, the engines are very well translated, as well as the car chassis and drivetrain setup. This will be hours and hours of fun for me.

I like to play around with more modest dimension, many people who make content on this like to go completly insane and show of 3000 BHP cars that test the limits of the physics simulation behind everything.
So for my first try I fiddled around last night with an inline 5 cylinder, 20 valve 2.0l engine:






It looks so cut up, because these are several screenshots I took overlaying each other. You can look at valve action and pistons while you go, all animated of course. And at the end it even creates sound parameters for the engine, depending on size, cylinder count, turbo etc.. It may not sound like a real engine would, but to me it sounds very satisfying.






Those stats might tell you it is not an engine you would find in mass production  I wanted to try and make a car that is loosely oriented towards the 80s touring cars. No turbo!

The design options for the looks of your chassis are limited at the moment, you can choose many different basic body shapes, designs ranging from modern cars to way back in the 40s. But once you settle on a body shape, you can only trim it in limited ways as of now, it is not a complete free form model creator!
Being early access, you get some bits and tat to stick to your car, like headlights, mirrors, rim-types, door handles, numbers, a model badge etc..

Then you dimension your wheels, brakes, FWD/RWD/AWD/4X4 etc. and from there either stay with automation and check out how well your model would sell in a simulated industry or export it to BeamNG and drift with it across a beach that could be straight out of Crysis 1:

(yes it looks ugly, I did not focus on looks, I fiddled 3 hours inside all the different settings and editors and just wanted to get it on the road  )





Some materials do not export very well, e.g. the windows are not proper glass yet. They are instead the body material with some reflective paint on them and instead of shattering like other BeamNG cars, they just deform. But again, early access and WIP.

Now as a closure, I invite you to listen to this and maybe, just maybe get hooked like I did:










My driving skills with a gamepad are horrible, it was 5am, and I´m used to jerk the controls as I did in Dark Souls. Sorry for that.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 30, 2018)

I swear to God,some of those maps....



Spoiler: lots of pics.


----------



## jormungand (Oct 1, 2018)

MHW the grind is real
got those jewels separately ....this just this



So much work for getting these jewels and they dropped just like this.... T-T
... just together ... it brings a tear to my eyes,,,its not fair!!!!!



running this set and jewels


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Oct 1, 2018)

Looking Good XD


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 1, 2018)

After 11 years, it's still one of the best looking games ever..


----------



## jormungand (Oct 1, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> After 11 years, it's still one of the best looking games ever..


i remember i started running it with a xfx 8600gt, damn i was running that like a potato lmao...then it died and got the asus 8800GT i was like .....
wt#$$%^^


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 1, 2018)

jormungand said:


> i remember i started running it with a xfx 8600gt, damn i was running that like a potato lmao...then it died and got the asus 8800GT i was like .....
> wt#$$%^^
> View attachment 107855
> View attachment 107856


I had a 6800 GS when I first time completed Crysis. 1024x768 low (effects high), in the last level (the snow place) 800x600 low (effects still high) and no problems there.


----------



## jormungand (Oct 2, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> I had a 6800 GS when I first time completed Crysis. 1024x768 low (effects high), in the last level (the snow place) 800x600 low (effects still high) and no problems there.


i was running at 1440x900  ayyyyyy!!!! potato rocks and green bushes lmao


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 2, 2018)

All achievements gotten in Styx: Shards of Darkness.

Going to start up Skyrim Steam Special Edition to see if it causes a hard OS freeze still.  After that, going to play Orwell: Ignorance Is Strength (on sale now for $6/40% off).


----------



## Frick (Oct 2, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> I had a 6800 GS when I first time completed Crysis. 1024x768 low (effects high), in the last level (the snow place) 800x600 low (effects still high) and no problems there.



"Can it run Crysis" became a meme but the truth is at lower settings it was really forgiving. I played through it on an Atlhon 64 (Venice) 2.2Ghz and a x1950pro at 1280x1024 with most settings at at least medium, some at high. It's also one of the few games with a well implemented difficulty range. At first I didn't like it much, but at the highest difficulty setting it _really_ came together.

Also, the open MP beta was some of the most fun i've ever had in an online game.


----------



## scevism (Oct 2, 2018)

Im playing Forza Horizon 4. What a great game.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 2, 2018)

Welp, Orwell: Ignorance Is Strength put me to sleep because I can't figure out how to progress.  I'm only to chapter 3 but I can already see why people don't think as highly of it as the first.  Game basically forces you to orchestrate a smear campaign where the first game was mostly about discovery of the truth.  Narratively, that's not a good change.

Skyrim Steam Edition is still very broken. :C


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 2, 2018)

Not too long ago there was a WBGames sale on Steam and I've finally decided to buy Shadow of War for cheap.
Imagine my surprise when I saw this before starting  the installation:





>100GB? WTF? And that's enough to deter me from installing the game with my 100Mbit/s fiber... imagine what less fortunate people feel, when they want to play those humongous AAA games...
There'd better be a helluvalot of good content to keep me busy at least for 300 hours.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 2, 2018)

I have 6 Mb/s internet (no monthly limits).  It took like four days to download.  Worth it. 100 hours played.


I think I ran into a game-breaking bug in Ignorance Is Strength and, because I haven't finished the game yet, I can't restart the chapter.  I'd have to restart the whole game.  So I'm just gonna start a new profile and come back to the one that is derailed after I finish the game.


----------



## Frick (Oct 2, 2018)

silentbogo said:


> Not too long ago there was a WBGames sale on Steam and I've finally decided to buy Shadow of War for cheap.
> Imagine my surprise when I saw this before starting  the installation:
> 
> View attachment 107895
> ...



The actual download might be substansially smaller. I really wish Steam would show you the download size before starting the download. 



cucker tarlson said:


>



Multiplayer betas are the best imo, at least when it comes to shooters. People tend to be at roughly the same level and no one knows how to play the maps.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 2, 2018)

Frick said:


> The actual download might be substansially smaller. I really wish Steam would show you the download size before starting the download.
> 
> 
> 
> Multiplayer betas are the best imo, at least when it comes to shooters. People tend to be at roughly the same level and no one knows how to play the maps.


Not a MP player,played SP for years. This year I got division,battlefront 2,titanfall 2 and bf1 all havily discounted and played my ass off. I even played some destiny 2 and liked it a lot,though I never bought it,played the free demo.
I was actually gonna ask about another MP game that I  can pick up for cheap and is still alive and kicking.


----------



## Frick (Oct 2, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> Not a MP player,played SP for years. This year I got division,battlefront 2,titanfall 2 and bf1 all havily discounted and played my ass off. I even played some destiny 2 and liked it a lot,though I never bought it,played the free demo.
> I was actually gonna ask about another MP game that I  can pick up for cheap and is still alive and kicking.



Me neither, which is why I enjoy the multiplayer betas. Fun, and as said everyone's a noob and you don't have to take it seriously.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 2, 2018)

Frick said:


> Me neither, which is why I enjoy the multiplayer betas. Fun, and as said everyone's a noob and you don't have to take it seriously.


No one should take any MP fps game seriously. This is when you stop having fun. I have moments that I'm trying to be sharp and ones that I just dick around,all equally entertaining.
I've been a quake 3 mp player for years, in modern MPs I usually do really well with fast paced close range action,I struggle a bit on open maps,but that's okay. Not that my aim is terrible,I just have trouble taking good positions, I'm a crap tactical player,I get sniped like that, but take whole squads at close range."soldier anabolique" like a guy from BF1 called me yesterday  I'm that one idiot who rushes through the sea of grenades when the game is in deadlock.


I took a little break from battlefront 2, tried battlefield one. I only played hero versus villain in BF2 before,couldn't really get into any other action.I gave it a try today and found galactic assault mode really absorbing, I think it's the experience I got from BF1 that helped me really enjoy battles on big maps instead of just 4 v. 4 matches. On another note,it's amazing how these can run 1440p Ultra and keep a constant 100 fps while some single players dip into 50s on the same hardware and they don't even look at good.

Seen so many people say battlefront 2 is a flop and nag, while I can see the game is alive and kicking and it's actually really entertaining. I mean if you notpick you'll find flaws,sure, but I see games like bf1 and bf2 more like casual shooters to kick back and enjoy, not a serious competition. That's quake.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 2, 2018)

Well color my disappointed.  There's only three chapters in Ignorance Is Strength.  I expected five like the first game.  I see why people downvoted it.  That said, there nine more achievements yet so I have quite a lot of discover before I consider it finished.


----------



## Cvrk (Oct 3, 2018)

Frick said:


> The actual download might be substansially smaller. I really wish Steam would show you the download size before starting the download.
> 
> 
> 
> Multiplayer betas are the best imo, at least when it comes to shooters. People tend to be at roughly the same level and no one knows how to play the maps.


YES!!! I loved PUBG, until all learned the map and everyone was competitive


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Oct 3, 2018)

Also playing Forza Horizon 4. Clocked in a good 20 hours into the game & I'm having the time of my life. Sure there isn't much official aftermarket bodykit parts like NFS but having 450 cars without the car packs is good for me.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 3, 2018)

Finished Orwell: Ignorance Is Strength (100% achievements, of course).  The first two chapters were good, third was not really, lack of more than three was disappointing.    It did make me want to replay VA-11 Hall-A and get the achievements I missed in that game so that's what I'm going to do next.


----------



## EzioAs (Oct 3, 2018)

I've just started *Dragon's Dogma: Dark Arisen*. I have to say, I love the combat system of this game and that includes the Pawn system. Although looking at it's genre style and story, I'm guessing this one will take quite a while to beat. 



Spoiler













Spoiler



Does anyone know whether the Bittlerblack Isle is a place I could venture and struggle early, or leave for later? The enemies in that area seems far too strong for me right now.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Oct 3, 2018)

Median XL (Diablo 2 mod, in case anyone wonders).
The game itself is pretty challenging I have to say, one of the best D2 mods ever for sure.


----------



## InfaRedd (Oct 4, 2018)

The Bard's Tale 4 and Niffelheim.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 5, 2018)

Played and finished chapter 4 of The Council.  I twas pretty good, and revealed quite a bit that is spoiler-like, so only a few screenshots.  The developer, Big Bad Wolf has been very timely with quality episodes, so I would have no problem buying an episodic game from them again.  The story is very engaging, minor puzzles are ok, but the wordplay to try and win conversations is very good!  This has been money well spent.  Also, as an aside, I've been playing a 2nd runthrough of Mafia 3 from GOG, doing some things different.  Surprisingly, two years after first play it has pretty good replay value.

Anyway, just some minor screens from The Council



Spoiler: Screenshots


----------



## Cvrk (Oct 5, 2018)

@rtwjunkie where is my complete and detailed review of AC Odyssey? 

Dazzling myself in Shadow Warrior 2 multiplayer cuz it's free and  Assault Spy (which I also got for free)


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 5, 2018)

Cvrk said:


> @rtwjunkie where is my complete and detailed review of AC Odyssey?


  I’m not purchasing and not playing on general principles.  I verything about the beginning of the Assassins mythos has been explained in Origins.  You can’t go earlier than the “origin”, thus the name.

Going to classical Greece even earlier is a blatant AC cash-grab.


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 5, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> everything about the beginning of the Assassins mythos has been explained in Origins.


no


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 5, 2018)

ne6togadno said:


> no


Perhaps I should specified “or in the follow on chronological order games”.

Also: *ORIGIN*

NOUN

the point or place where something begins, arises, or is derived.
"the name is Norse in origin" · "the terminology has its origins in America" · "a novel theory about the origin of oil"
synonyms:
beginning · start · origination · genesis · birth · dawning · dawn · emergence · inception · launch · creation · birthplace · cradle · early stages · conception · inauguration · foundation · outset · source · basis · base · cause · root · roots · spring · mainspring · well head · fountainhead · fountain · fount · head · seat · seed · germ · fons et origo · commencement · wellspring · radix · source · derivation · root · roots · provenance · etymology · provenience
Thus, there is no more beginning. They socked themselves in between a rock and a hard place.

Total name recognition cash grab.

Also, your example book takes place in the 11th century, well after Origins, which itself takes place circa 50BC, which is about 4 centuries after this Oddyssey game.

Also, the actual fortress and land are of the same 11th and 12th century as well, so any incorporation into the AC mythos would be in a game set almost at the same time as the first game. In other words, well after Origins.

http://assassinscreed.wikia.com/wiki/Alamut


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 5, 2018)

get the book and read it (it is well worthy)
dont take game stories as historical facts
fyi https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hassan-i_Sabbah

edit: the book isnt 100% historically accurate but still it is based on some historical documents.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 5, 2018)

hahahaha I can't believe there's a history lesson being disputed regarding what time a particular book references in opposition to a game series' time placement 
Only on TPU.....


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 5, 2018)

ne6togadno said:


> get the book and read it (it is well worthy)
> dont take game stories as historical facts
> fyi https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hassan-i_Sabbah


It doesn’t matter. Even if the book is all the lore fact, it still takes place AFTER Origins, which is my point about Oddyssey being total name cash-grab and of no relevance to the game series.

Yeah, the book is based on the real fortress and land, which historically fell in 1256 after holding out against Mongols for awhile.


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 5, 2018)

everything after first AC is a cash grab.
entertainment industry always tries to revive dead franchises so it can make investor's happy.
story started in 11th cent and ended 2 cents later. whatever other stories the games tell are just for cash grab.
if they'd cared  if theirs stories are believable they wouldnt named it "origins" even thou they knew that as soon as game goes live they will start working on the next "previous" one.
i am still waiting to for them to get tired from AC franchise so i can start playing the games in chronological for the story order.
it seams i'll have to wait quite a lot 

edit:
btw https://www.google.bg/maps/place/Alamut+Castle/@36.4450552,50.5858783,3a,75y,90t/data=!3m8!1e2!3m6!1sAF1QipMR2qdEZj-1chkQ954Gax0VHDI0pQU3nyoH2Stb!2e10!3e12!6shttps://lh5.googleusercontent.com/p/AF1QipMR2qdEZj-1chkQ954Gax0VHDI0pQU3nyoH2Stb=w115-h86-k-no!7i2592!8i1936!4m5!3m4!1s0x3f8c84055a4a27e1:0xae0a17e2074a1754!8m2!3d36.4450552!4d50.5858783


----------



## Cvrk (Oct 5, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> I’m not purchasing and not playing on general principles.  I verything about the beginning of the Assassins mythos has been explained in Origins.  You can’t go earlier than the “origin”, thus the name.
> 
> Going to classical Greece even earlier is a blatant AC cash-grab.


it is rather stupid.... Cleopatra was 30BC and Leonidas was 540BC. 

So yeah, now there explaining what happened before the very first order of Assassins took place. 

However look at this way: they were less the order of assassins more just 2 random heroes doing crazy stuff around. And look at it as a huge DLC for Origins, where everything is  a little more polished. 
You convinced me to play Bayek's story, which i did not find to emotional. This time around they say the immersion is greater, and I really kinda wanted your opinion on this. 

Before Origins, I think i skipped about 3 titles, now I just feel that the map looks incredible. Where it takes place, the exotic nature it just looks so good. And of course I must play as the female protagonist


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 5, 2018)

Been playing BF1 and BF2 MP, but I'll try to finish rotr finally. Not that I don't like it,but MP games are distracting.You pop up for a quick session and end up playing for 3 hours.



Spoiler


----------



## Disparia (Oct 6, 2018)

Hadn't played DK2 in... quite a while. GOG had it on sale couple weeks ago.


----------



## HossHuge (Oct 6, 2018)

OH MY GOD........its so fun.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 6, 2018)

All achievements gotten in VA-11 Hall-A.  Also discovered its sequel, N1RV Ann-A, is in development but they went full anime with the art instead of pixelated anime which is somewhat off putting.

Went back to Rise of the Tomb Raider because the friend that was I going to play it with finally could.  Got all achievements in the game except seven.  Four of those are co-op which I will get.  The remaining three are score attack: every level with gold score, 10 levels with gold score, and every level with bronze score.  I'm planning on getting that last one but not the first two.  Why? The threshold for gold requires perfection on every level as well as ridiculously high score multipliers.  When I first started doing score attack, my multiplier was 450%.  Now it has fallen to 400% because I ran out of a +100% card.  On missions without combat, my maximum has fallen to +200% (and on the verge of dropping to +100%).  In other words, one would have to spend money on the market place to get cards to multiply your score high enough to reach gold.  Fat chance, Crystal Dynamics, fat chance.  It's looking like one, maybe two, achievements will never be completed...unless I break out the hacks...and I don't care enough to do that.

Once I wrap things up with Tomb Raider, I'm going to try Nuclear Throne.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 6, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> In other words, one would have to spend money on the market place to get cards to multiply your score high enough to reach gold. Fat chance, Crystal Dynamics, fat chance.


I don’t usually worry about achievements, so I had never known the game had pay to win elements in it.  Thanks to you I know they are becoming one of the bad guys.  Hell, there were probably some elements in Shadow also when I played.  No thanks!


----------



## GoldenX (Oct 6, 2018)

So, apparently the first two chapters of Nier Automata are just the introduction to the game. Everything goes to hell after that.
As a critic put it: "A game that has no business being as good as it is". You come for the fanservice meme, you get one hell of a masterpiece.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 6, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> So, apparently the first two chapters of Nier Automata are just the introduction to the game. Everything goes to hell after that.
> As a critic put it: "A game that has no business being as good as it is". You come for the fanservice meme, you get one hell of a masterpiece.


I've had it for months,haven't started it. All MP games I've been into lately take most of the time I have for playing. Hate to say that, but I'm enjoying them too much though I know a good sp game is better than simple MP rampage with good graphics but little essence. That said, I'm waiting till I get over BF1 and BF2.


----------



## GoldenX (Oct 6, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> I've had it for months,haven't started it. All MP games I've been into lately take most of the time I have for playing. Hate to say that, but I'm enjoying them too much though I know a good sp game is better than simple MP rampage with good graphics but little essence. That said, I'm waiting till I get over BF1 and BF2.


I would love to see that budget on Nier, but, for an AA (or A?) game in development for only 2.5 years, it's pretty good. On the other hand I think making EA discover Asian developers could end badly, let's leave them have freedom  and no micro-transactions.
War Thunder still takes most of my time gaming, so I have Breath of the Wild, Persona 3/4/5, and Disgaea 3/4/5 in the backlog (good for letting the emulators mature). Good thing is, I can finally kick some Muricas and Soviets jets ass with Glorious Waifu Engineering.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 7, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> More like they didn't have a big enough pixel budget to ad nuance so they exaggerated the chests of females to differentiate them from males.  Pretty much all games of the era did that.


I was doing expeditions and it RNG'd me the Tomb Raider II manor model:


Spoiler: So pointy











I also encountered a mission where 10,713 is the best I did and the best I think I can do without more debuff cards.  I only had one +100 card.


Spoiler: No wai










Speed Runner III is the fastest challenge there is for each map.  My score was hurt by not being quick enough to keep the combo going but, of all the attempts I got past these points, I never kept the combo going through them.  Gold is 27,000.  Not happening.

I'm missing 16 gold scores and that's not changing.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Oct 7, 2018)

addicted to Forza Horizon 4 as it's my first proper game that made me played a good 10+ hours a day. Driving the Lotus Elise GT1 is by far my favourite OP barn find car in the game. Probably did the most British thing in a videogame too; British car, British engine, driving on the left side of the road (finally) & enjoying the weekly seasonal transitions in a British setting.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 7, 2018)

Been tinkering with BF1 to achieve 120 fps, I'm pretty surprised that with the right combination of settings I was able to gain +20% performance while the game still looks pretty good. I left textures and filtering at ultra,ambient occlusion and anti aliasing at max too.terrain and vegetation at high, post process,lighting and effects at medium. Have a look, does this look bad ?



Spoiler


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 7, 2018)

I'm playing a very fun indie title called Deliver Us The Moon .

You play as a lone astronaut who is the last hope, using some of Earth's last fuel resources, to go to the moon and find out why the Helium 3 power transmitter and the whole moon colony went silent 5 years ago.  Your mission:  Get the power delivery beam restarted and Deliver Us The Moon.

Controls are near perfect.  Interactions are highlighted if you get real close to them.  Weightless movement is very good.  Some puzzles are headscratchers, while others fairly simple.  If you see a diagram, or instructions for some piece of machinery, you better take notes, because you WILL need it, such as the ten steps I needed to even launch from Earth!  The moon rover drives better than the large team at Bioware was able to make the MAKO drive.  Visuals are extremely nice.

Over it all is a very well written story, which while only slightly believable (although plausible), has no plot holes, and is a mystery: find out what happened 5 years ago...and where the heck IS everyone? 

It is only a 4 hour game, maximum.  However, it is only the first half.  The dev is making the DLC which is free and is the continuation and completion of the story, probably comprising another 3 hours.



Spoiler: Screenshots


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Oct 7, 2018)

Still addicted to Forza Horizon 4. Gotta hand it to Playground Studios in leaving me a good impression with their FH4 demo. Bold move for them. Probably why so many players including me secured a spot for the full game.


here's the Elise GT1 that's by far the most OP car ever existed. Made quite a lot of road racing too easy.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 7, 2018)

Just an update on Deliver Us The Moon.  I finished at 4.6 hours.  The ending was like I had heard: a little bit abrupt, but done cinematically, in the fashion of a movie that ends leaving you to feel in your gut there will be a sequel to finish it off.  

In the case, we know we will get double the game with the “part 2” to finish the story on the moon.  Also there was an interesting reveal in the plot as the story unfolded near the end.  I really enjoyed it!  John from RPS had a pretty good review of it in Wot I think too, other than the cliffhanger ending.  The developer lead also responded positively in the comments. 

Off to go play Adam’s Venture Origins.


----------



## Divide Overflow (Oct 7, 2018)

I'm enjoying Pathfinder: Kingmaker.  A recent release that's still playing catch-up with initial bug hotfix patching.
The content has been very entertaining so far.  It's a fantasy RPG game similar to Baldur's Gate.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 8, 2018)

I've had enough Nuclear Throne.  Not a bad game but I'm not really a fan of 2D roguelike games in the first place.

Picked a random game from my library to settle me until Mark of the Ninja gets updated on the 9th (Definitive Edition Remastered).  Ended up playing Little Racers STREET and so far, liking it.




Tsukiyomi91 said:


> here's the Elise GT1 that's by far the most OP car ever existed.


In the real world, most certainly not.  When you say OP car, the first that comes to mind is the Porsche 917 long tail.  It was so fast, it had aerodynamic problems that were poorly understood at the time (1969).  It was so unstable as a result that it ended up killing a driver on the first lap of a race (1970).  They tweaked it and finally got it LeMans ready in 1971 where it dominated.  And by dominated, I mean they squeezed over 1100 hp out of it by 1973 which lead to rules being changed so it could no longer compete (minimum 3 mpg).  The rules were changed in 1981 where one of the cars was restored and competed.  It suffered from an accident and no 917 participated since.

Only car I know of where rules were changed to bar its participation in racing because nothing could compare.


----------



## jormungand (Oct 8, 2018)

Shadow Warrior 2 thanks to GoG !!
Its damn fun and interesting


and those graphics are not bad at all,i need some ninja game in my life with these graphics at least


----------



## Drone (Oct 8, 2018)

Pac-Man World 3 is pure awesomeness. Never knew it existed! 

5 mins of gameplay and I love it. Brilliant level design, clever puzzles, amazing atmosphere, good physics, cool sci-fi elements and funny voice acting.

100% addictive


----------



## GoldenX (Oct 9, 2018)

Finished Nier Automata, it required some "hacking" to make it work right, like with any bad port.
It's a masterpiece, more AAA games need to reach it's level of love and dedication. It feels like an indie of sorts.
Ending E is spectacular.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Oct 10, 2018)

still playing Forza Horizon 4 xDD


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 10, 2018)

Little Racers STREET got super duper repetitive.  I think I did maybe 50-100 races and got bored of it.

And then Mark of the Ninja: Remastered came out.  Playing that now with commentary enabled.  Loving it all over again.


----------



## Salty_sandwich (Oct 10, 2018)

Guitar said:


> Just curious what everyone is playing currently.
> 
> I've just started The Witcher having owned it for a while. It's actually pretty interesting so far and I'm not an RPG guy (I did complete Skyrim). About 5 hours in and I think I'll finish it...maybe. Then the usual like CS:GO and L4D2. I've also been playing some Breaking Point (Arma 3 DayZ) but it is nowhere near as good as the original mod.



arma 3 awesome game 
I used to play the Arma games back in 2001 when codemasters done the game called "Operation flashpoint: cold war crisis"
I loved those games back then, bought all the add on missions as well.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Oct 10, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> And then Mark of the Ninja: Remastered came out.  Playing that now with commentary enabled.  Loving it all over again.



Thanks for the heads up on this one Ford.  From what I can see the remastered version looks great.  Going on the Wishlist now...although...my Wistlish is getting out of control.  I'm hoping for a large bag of cash in my stocking AND an excellent Christmas sale this year!





,

Liquid Cool

EDIT:  jormungand...Thanks for the screenshots of Shadow Warrior II...makes me want to load it up immediately.  I voted for Firewatch and the "more informed" majority overruled me and it might have been for the best....


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 10, 2018)

I got it for free (automatically added to library) because I had it + DLCs.  If you have the original, you can upgrade to Remastered for $4.99.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Oct 10, 2018)

Liquid Cool said:


> Thanks for the heads up on this one Ford.  From what I can see the remastered version looks great.  Going on the Wishlist now...although...my Wistlish is getting out of control.  I'm hoping for a large bag of cash in my stocking AND an excellent Christmas sale this year!
> 
> View attachment 108379


My wishlist is impossible to archive because is like 2908 games XD .


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 10, 2018)

Capitan Harlock said:


> My wishlist is impossible to archive because is like 2908 games XD .


Looks like it’s time to cut that thing down a bit!  Mine is about 112 on Steam (and 40 on GOG) and I think they are out of control.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 10, 2018)

I've always kept mine under 100.  It's around 70ish now.  The closer I get to 100, the less interest I have in adding more.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Oct 10, 2018)

You guys are making feel a little better.  I was thinking my measly 53 titles(about 30 on GOG) we're getting a little out of hand.

Although....

I can easily toss the blame to RTWJunkie and Ford....for about half of 'em.



Best Regards,

Liquid Cool


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 10, 2018)

Liquid Cool said:


> I can easily toss the blame to RTWJunkie and Ford....for about half of 'em.


Happy to oblige!


----------



## Frick (Oct 10, 2018)

Liquid Cool said:


> You guys are making feel a little better.  I was thinking my measly 53 titles(about 30 on GOG) we're getting a little out of hand.
> 
> Although....
> 
> ...



20 titles here, and some of them shouldn't be there.

@FordGT90Concept What's added in Mark of the Ninja Remastered?

EDIT: I have Mark of the Ninja actually but I never fell for it. For some reason I was reminded of both N and Iji when playing it, but I didn't like it as much.

(y'all should play Iji)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 10, 2018)

It says on the store page:
https://store.steampowered.com/app/860950/Mark_of_the_Ninja_Remastered/

They formatted it as a picture so here you go:


Spoiler: Remastered Features










So far the only change I really noticed is the commentary and some of them are interesting.


Spoiler: Example


----------



## kk_mergical (Oct 10, 2018)

Pokemon Sapphire (kind of). Just stuck at the Elite 4 and I haven't beaten Phoebe to the point where half of my team doesn't die


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 10, 2018)

What? I thought I had a pretty fresh looking version of Mark of the Ninja? Why even remaster it?

I run it in 4k.. which is good enough for me (that it's even capable). The graphics weren't great to begin with. It's kind of a light game.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 10, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> Looks like it’s time to cut that thing down a bit!  Mine is about 112 on Steam (and 40 on GOG) and I think they are out of control.


Thanks for reminding me. I've pruned my wish-list down from about 70 to 20, wondering why I added so many anyway.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 10, 2018)

Streamed Doom 3 again. Never completed this, and finally it's time. Playing the BFG version.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 10, 2018)

Completed Shining Resonance Refrain Original mode..my overall verdict of the game is 6/10.
There are a lot of simple mechanics that could be improved on if they do a sequel which is "present" but not implemented that great.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 10, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> What? I thought I had a pretty fresh looking version of Mark of the Ninja? Why even remaster it?
> 
> I run it in 4k.. which is good enough for me (that it's even capable). The graphics weren't great to begin with. It's kind of a light game.


Here's a 1920x1200 screenshot of it:


Spoiler










I think it does look better but I'm not one to ever really care.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 11, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> Streamed Doom 3 again. Never completed this, and finally it's time. Playing the BFG version.


Not a popular opinion but that one’s  my favourite.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Oct 11, 2018)

game library so far: Warframe, Agents of Mayhem, Simcity: Cities of Tomorrow, FarCry 4 (still the better game IMO), Mass Effect 3, VR Chat, Fortnite, Forza Horizon 4, Saints Row the Third & Saints Row 4: Commander in Chief Edition.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 11, 2018)

INSTG8R said:


> Not a popular opinion but that one’s  my favourite.


Damn, I can even get somehow similar feeling as with Doom 2016 when I just run and gun. Gone are those days when I almost took a dump on my pants when I played it.


----------



## jormungand (Oct 11, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> Damn, I can even get somehow similar feeling as with Doom 2016 when I just run and gun. Gone are those days when I almost took a dump on my pants when I played it.


 well no run and gun but Dead Space can give you some dumps on your pants lol   if its thats what youre looking for.... i took one when i tried Resident Evil 7.... i washed my pants and uninstalled the demo. Im too old from that crap lmao


----------



## Salty_sandwich (Oct 11, 2018)

jormungand said:


> well no run and gun but Dead Space can give you some dumps on your pants lol   if its thats what youre looking for.... i took one when i tried Resident Evil 7.... i washed my pants and uninstalled the demo. Im too old from that crap lmao



haha
I had ps4 pro and PSVR ... that resident evil in VR I am sorry lol but NO way I just couldn't take the fear lol resident evil biohazard in VR is a must experience for all gamers! and even the demo in VR was to much lol (wish I kept the ps4 pro and VR just for resident evil thinking back) 
by far the upmost  true feeling of horror I have ever had in a game to this day. a truly amazing feeling of being vulnerable.

look on youtube of people trying to play it on ps4 VR funny as feck some of them.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 11, 2018)

jormungand said:


> well no run and gun but Dead Space can give you some dumps on your pants lol   if its thats what youre looking for.... i took one when i tried Resident Evil 7.... i washed my pants and uninstalled the demo. Im too old from that crap lmao


Yeah I didn’t get very far in RE7. I keep trying but, nope...


----------



## XiGMAKiD (Oct 11, 2018)

Still playing Paladins


----------



## HD64G (Oct 11, 2018)

After resisting it, I finally started TW3 today. 2H on and it is already dreamingly beautiful. I need to get used of the battle system and the handling for sure. A dya or 2 more will be enough though as it is both simple and versatile. Don't wait from me to finish it soon though...


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 11, 2018)

Aaaaand again, streamed Doom 3. This is great, drink beer and run & gun like crazy!


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 12, 2018)

every time I set out to finish rotr there's so much of side stuff to do, lucky I like exploration games or I'd get lost among them and lose interest completely.




Spoiler


----------



## jormungand (Oct 13, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> every time I set out to finish rotr there's so much of side stuff to do, lucky I like exploration games or I'd get lost among them and lose interest completely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hows that trio Ti doing????


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 13, 2018)

jormungand said:


> Hows that trio Ti doing????


much cooler and quieter than I thought a 250W card would be.Cooler and quieter than my 1080 SJS in fact. It blows away 1080 OC even at stock.Not a great clocker tohugh, 2012MHz is the wall.Not going to complain about that, most 1080Ti's hit their max around 2040-2060, that extra 50Mhz would do nothing.

It looks super nice with my superflower psu


----------



## Guitar (Oct 13, 2018)

Rocket League and CS:GO as usual. Been picking up Witch It now and then as well.

When the HITMAN game went "free to play", I spent ~10 or so hours on the training + 1 mission alone. I didn't want to pay full price for it, but Humble Bundle had the first seasion in the monthly bundle for October and I got it for $12. Been playing that since; I've only gotten to the second chapter and am probably ~7 hours in. It's one of those games where I really like going for the challenges and playing around in the sandbox.


----------



## witkazy (Oct 13, 2018)

Hip deep in old Tomb Raiders on PCXR ,finished second and started on third








When nostalgia demon is fed and asleep
i switch from Ubuntu to windows to go on external and play TR and Far cry 5


----------



## Disparia (Oct 14, 2018)

Tried RAGE but I wasn't feeling it at the moment. Ended up playing through Serious Sam HD.

Back when Matrox was talking up the Parhelia, I remember Croteam putting in (or promising to put in) support for 2 and 3 monitors in the original Serious Sams. Gameplay would be stretched across all 3 or you could play on one and have Netrisca open on the second. Regardless of how far they got, it was a better effort than what Matrox put forth. Once reviewers got their hands on it, triple monitor gaming was over before it started. Was doubly-sad because the Parhelia was one of the few cards you could get in PCI-X, in case you were on a 2P board with no AGP. Before getting an Athlon X2, dual-core for me was dual CPU.


----------



## E-Bear (Oct 14, 2018)

Battlefield 2 Multiplayer on the new server


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 14, 2018)

@Cvrk I bit the bullet and am playing AC Odyssey.  I like the gameplay style and the exploration elements with rich historical worlds, so I got it. 

As long as I just play it as an Ancient Greek Adventure (and not as an AC game) I am having a lot of fun!  More will come later, but honestly, it’s hard to break free!


----------



## GoldenX (Oct 14, 2018)

Trying Nier 1 on rpcs3.
The memes were true, I need more cores.


----------



## jormungand (Oct 14, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> @Cvrk I bit the bullet and am playing AC Odyssey.  I like the gameplay style and the exploration elements with rich historical worlds, so I got it.
> 
> As long as I just play it as an Ancient Greek Adventure (and not as an AC game) I am having a lot of fun!  More will come later, but honestly, it’s hard to break free!


As you, i love ancient greek history and mitology but im gonna wait like i did on Origins and try to hunt a nice deal


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 14, 2018)

jormungand said:


> As you, i love ancient greek history and mitology but im gonna wait like i did on Origins and try to hunt a nice deal


The best part is just like Black Flag, you could spend most of your time at sea.  Naval sailing and combat is done very well!

My biggest gripe so far is a number of different keys, like climb, since a different team was working on on this than Origins.  I wish Ubi would impose standard controls for all their AC games.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 14, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> The best part is just like Black Flag, you could spend most of your time at sea.  Naval sailing and combat is done very well!
> 
> My biggest gripe so far is a number of different keys, like climb, since a different team was working on on this than Origins.  I wish Ubi would impose standard controls for all their AC games.


I suppose they don't sing shanties ? I absolutely loved them in BF. Nothing better than the sound of shanties and waves crashing while venturing for another sea battle.


----------



## jormungand (Oct 14, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> The best part is just like Black Flag, you could spend most of your time at sea.  Naval sailing and combat is done very well!
> 
> My biggest gripe so far is a number of different keys, like climb, since a different team was working on on this than Origins.  I wish Ubi would impose standard controls for all their AC games.


Why we cant have Black Flag with all the stories from pirates??? damnnn id love to see ghost ships full of skeletons and hunting treasures, puzzles , kraken, cmon bring the whole damn stuff from pirates of the Caribbean!!! 
Pirates: the legend of Black Kat had all that stuff


----------



## Cvrk (Oct 14, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> @Cvrk I bit the bullet -As long as I just play it as an Ancient Greek Adventure


There is no bullet. Seen so much gameplay. There is nothing like it out there. Once again they managed to invent something. This landscape has never been done. And what else are you going to play in 2018? It's single player at it's finest. 
What else were you gonna do? Run around for loot in PUBG and get sniped by a 12 year old?

And yes this is the most healthy way of looking at it. It's an adventure, an incredible one at that. 

What graphics card are you using to play(the 1080ti?), and what presents / fps you get?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 14, 2018)

bf+freedom cry are the best of the series.
I'd like to get origins+odyssey too, they must be nice to binge play, though they'll have to go down in price


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 15, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> I suppose they don't sing shanties ?


They DO!! In Greek, I suppose.


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 15, 2018)

I'd rather see them redo AC1 with all that they've learned from the series. It's the only setting I truly cared about.

I didn't mind Venice either, but not as AC. It's always been one of the dreams to have a wacky Casanova game instead. Maybe AC meets Leisure Suit Larry


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 15, 2018)

Cvrk said:


> There is nothing like it out there. Once again they managed to invent something. This landscape has never been done. And what else are you going to play in 2018? It's single player at it's finest.


You are most correct.  This AC: Odyssey game is really single-player gaming at it's finest!  As good as I felt Origins was, this is better, due to the Odyssey team learning from some of the negatives the other team had on Origins.  This is quite remarkable and extreme fun.  The world is huge!  Looking at the map, the story may run out before half the map.  

Therein lies the fun, just like Black Flag: Sail into port with your ship after sinking numerous others, and proceed to create a guerrilla war on whichever side you are supporting, for eventual control of this region.  Each region's control eventually culminates in a large battle, with you having to watch yourself 360 degrees, as these ancient and chaotic battles eventually degenerate to.



Spoiler: Screenshots -some spoilers possible


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Oct 15, 2018)

Forza Horizon 4 & Warframe. Hopefully they can keep me occupied while I wait for upcoming games like Cyberpunk 2077 & Metro Exodus.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 15, 2018)

I usually go for the ultra settings but some of this "ultra" crap is just ridiculous

this is quantum break with volumetric lighting at ultra, screen space reflections and global illumination at high (which is max)







now this is the same shot with volumetric lighing at high, screen space reflections and global illumination at medium


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 15, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> I usually go for the ultra settings but some of this "ultra" crap is just ridiculous
> 
> this is quantum break with volumetric lighting at ultra, screen space reflections and global illumination at high (which is max)
> 
> ...



The lighting in both looks great. I had no idea the game looked that good.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 15, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> The lighting in both looks great. I had no idea the game looked that good.


The game is top notch in graphics! I’m surprised it wasn’t the huge hit it deserved to be. It had a cool story, great gameplay and time manipulation, decent shooting and excellent face and motion capture.

The additional side/back stories done in real film were also a very nice addition.


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 15, 2018)

I'll keep it in mind. Still kind of expensive on Steam and MS Store.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 15, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> I'll keep it in mind. Still kind of expensive on Steam and MS Store.


The cheapest way to buy it is the boxed Collector’s Edition for $31.95.  Still two left on Amazon.


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 15, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> The cheapest way to buy it is the boxed Collector’s Edition for $31.95.  Still two left on Amazon.



That's a little too much for me (I don't collect many things).. but strange that a CE is cheaper. lol

I'll just wait until it gets a little cheaper on MS Store. Just because of the free Xbox version.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 15, 2018)

Well living up to my account's avatar I guess as I recently got back into Elite Dangerous. I haven't really played it seriously for quite some time...I've been buried in RTS's, 4X's and a little bit of FPS (Doom 2016, Titanfall 2 and Angels Fall First (if you want  your BF2142 fix, look at this!!!)).

I tried my hand at combat in my Vulture...and holy cow did I suck! Died almost right away. Totally a noob again at this. So I decided to check out missions, but the area I was in had all sorts of missions I wasn't spec'd for or wanted to do necessarily. I found that I could back track to my old stomping grounds around Don or head to Sol. Both were 8xxLy away. So I hopped in my long distance spec'd Cobra MkIII and hit the road for Sol having never been there. Stopping at systems to refuel and explore a little, find some cool sights, etc. Was actually a fun and faster than expected trip across that little section of galaxy.

Now I'm holed up at the Abraham Lincoln for a few of my ships, including my T6 which hasn't been taken out for a spin since 2016 or 2015! Found a system nearby that has a bunch of delivery missions between stations in that system with earnings in between 100K-700K per mission. I'm not tryin to max, not doing any kind of stacking or logging or whatever it is called. I am just playing and having a good time with it and getting a feel for everything again.

I should also add I've yet to battle against or even see a Thargoid yet...so that's on the bucket list. It does seem the content and patching released this year has made some good changes overall compared to the Elite Dangerous I remember playing from Alpha to 1-2 years after release. Hyperspace jumps have never been hitchy or glitched or lagged...not once yet. That's amazing. Everything looks pretty good overall...though I feel that the graphics could still be better with higher resolution textures for some things. I guess the next patch is coming should resolve some of that. 

I will eventually own every ship, I regret selling my original Sidewinder and Freagle as I was moving up through the ranks early on in my "official" start. Either rate, just having some fun and will check out some of the other content I've yet to touch, mostly being engineers, AX weapons, Thargoid stuffs, and maybe even get back into PowerPlay stuff. Though admittedly the PP stuff never really caught on for me because I don't consistently play games or have time to do so. And as always, you don't go and play Elite for less than an hour...at least I don't lol! And getting back into it, I figure I need 2 hours to get anything done!

I have also been playing Void Destroyer 2 for those times when I want a little more empire management in my space sim, without the need to try to relearn things to play X3. Trying not to get too hyped for X4 since I've never really gotten into the X-series too much. VD2 though is about the most solid EA indie game I've played or supported. It's a lotta fun and has solid combat, missions, and mechanics. For a single dev, I am uber impressed. I look forward to future patching, polish and content. It is nice to hop into this game for an hour, because so much can be accomplished. The graphics are a love it/hate it affair for sure, especially coming from something beautiful like Elite Dangerous. But even with that, the art design, personality of the game with its graphics, etc. make it all work and come together. If you wanted Mount & Blade in your space sim, Void Destroyer 2 is solid. I was never a big M&B fan, but the idea of it in a space sim worked really well in this case.


----------



## scevism (Oct 15, 2018)

I've been on Forza Horizon 4 Great game and well optimized for pc.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 16, 2018)

Carrying on my playthrough for Need For Speed Payback, rocking my dream car as the sprint racing car and WRX STI hatchback for dirt racing car.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 17, 2018)

Bought Sniper Ghost Warrior 1 & 2. Played the 2 before on X360, nice stealth games.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 17, 2018)

The more I play *Assassin's Creed Odyssey*, the more I am impressed.  When The Witcher 3 came out in 2015, many felt it was revolutionary and the new standard for open world RPG's.  It appears Ubisoft took notice.  They got 75% of the way there with Origins.   Now, with Odyssey, there is a game on that same scale, that same depth, that same storytelling, and same encouragement of exploration that The Witcher 3 had. 

It looks fantastic, and yet runs extremely well.  I have encountered 1 bug, yes only one, on a random run on horseback through thick forest in the hills,, and suddenly coming upon a piece of iron to mine in a clearing....6 feet up in the air.  Otherwise this has been free of blemishes, stutters or any issues as far as I can say to have seen. 

Content is through the roof.  Side missions are actually quite good.  Some are short, some are extensive, but all were well-thought out and implemented so that they feel like part of the world, not as added ho-hum side quests.  Because of my desire to explore and do everything, I am 39 hours into the game, and only 24% through the main story.  The world is MASSIVE, and it feels alive.  I've been to historical sites, met historical personages, and am doing my part in the Peloponnesian War. 

It is so easy to just feel you are in a fantastic adventure, that they could take the Assassin's Creed name off and just call it An Odyssey, or something similar, because that is what it is.  An RPG-like adventure with conversation choices, consequences for actions that you see in-game, and a main character that has a ton of personality.  I play as Kassandra, and find she has a personality much dependent on your conversation choices, a lot like Geralt did.  Her voice actress is tremendous as well.

Later today, tomorrow, or this weekend, whenever I can break free of the game in my free time to post some more screenshots I will.  This is a game that much like The Witcher 3, compels you to play, and makes it hard to wait till that next session.  It makes you eager to find out what happens next.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 17, 2018)

how does it run on 1080ti ?
I saw that volumetric clous tank the performance hard and are a must to turn down to medium/high instantly.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 17, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> how does it run on 1080ti ?
> I saw that volumetric clous tank the performance hard and are a must to turn down to medium/high instantly.


I have it completely maxed out except for 1 setting, which I don't remember at the moment.  I will check this evening which one I turned down a touch.  And the 1080Ti runs it great.


----------



## jormungand (Oct 17, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> The more I play *Assassin's Creed Odyssey*, the more I am impressed.  When The Witcher 3 came out in 2015, many felt it was revolutionary and the new standard for open world RPG's.  It appears Ubisoft took notice.  They got 75% of the way there with Origins.   Now, with Odyssey, there is a game on that same scale, that same depth, that same storytelling, and same encouragement of exploration that The Witcher 3 had.
> 
> It looks fantastic, and yet plays fantastically.  I have encountered 1 bug, yes only one, on a random run on horseback through thick forest in the hills,, and suddenly coming upon a piece of iron to mine in a clearing....6 feet up in the air.  Otherwise this has been free of blemishes, stutters or any issues as far as I can say to have seen.
> 
> ...


Now im completely sold, thanks fir the details


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 17, 2018)

jormungand said:


> Now im completely sold, thanks fir the details


You're welcome!  I feel confident that when you get it you will enjoy it a lot.


----------



## Frick (Oct 17, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> Content is through the roof.  Side missions are actually quite good.  Some are short, some are extensive, but all were well-thought out and implemented so that they feel like part of the world, not as added ho-hum side quests.  Because of my desire to explore and do everything, I am 39 hours into the game, and only 24% through the main story.  The world is MASSIVE, and it feels alive.  I've been to historical sites, met historical personages, and am doing my part in the Peloponnesian War.
> 
> It is so easy to just feel you are in a fantastic adventure, that they could take the Assassin's Creed name off and just call it An Odyssey, or something similar, because that is what it is.  An RPG-like adventure with conversation choices, consequences for actions that you see in-game, and a main character that has a ton of personality.  I play as Kassandra, and find she has a personality much dependent on your conversation choices, much like Geralt did.  Her voice actress is tremendous as well.



This is important: how's the writing, really? Compared to say ... Fallout 4 and Fallout NV? Beause the game looks really interesting, but I'm really wary of bad writing and "awesum" and "immershun" at this point. Many games claim to have good writing but when you look closer it mostly is ... just ideas that seem cool and hip at the time but doesn't really hold up to a closer inspection.

And yes, it ain't an RPG so I can't excpect it to behave like one, but still.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 17, 2018)

Frick said:


> This is important: how's the writing, really? Compared to say ... Fallout 4 and Fallout NV? Beause the game looks really interesting, but I'm really wary of bad writing and "awesum" and "immershun" at this point. Many games claim to have good writing but when you look closer it mostly is ... just ideas that seem cool and hip at the time but doesn't really hold up to a closer inspection.
> 
> And yes, it ain't an RPG so I can't excpect it to behave like one, but still.


I honestly think a lot of work was put into the writing.  The story and dialogues are for the most part on or nearly at the levels of TW3.  

I can’t believe you asked me to compare to either of those Fallout games, LOL.  Even FNV, despite being Obsidian, suffered from Bethesda lack of quality writing, despite being better than most of their offerings.

As to RPG, the series has taken a turn with this one. It has a lot of RPG elements.  Not quite fully there, but pretty close. The level of role playing you had in TW3 is what you get here.  

Ubisoft really should be given props for this one: they have taken notes on really good games and implemented them.


----------



## Frick (Oct 17, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> I can’t believe you asked me to compare to either of those Fallout games, LOL.  Even FNV, despite being Obsidian, suffered from Bethesda lack of quality writing, despite being better than most of their offerings.



Well I know you know those games and I know you know what you're talking about.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 17, 2018)

after I finish rotr, get through with nier automata and death of the outsider, I may get origins and odyssey and binge play them.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 17, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> after I finish rotr, get through with nier automata and death of the outsider, I may get origins and odyssey and binge play them.


 You’ve got a full plate of gaming.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 17, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> You’ve got a full plate of gaming.


I waste too much time on MP shooters.They're just so good and fun to play. And the way they look and run, whew, getting 130-150 fps in BF1 ultra now.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 17, 2018)

Finished Mark of the Ninja Remastered.  Will probably play Tron 2.0 next.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Oct 17, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Will probably play Tron 2.0 next.



I'm sure you'd figure it out quick enough Ford...but thought I'd save you the trouble.   These two mods make the game quite playable.

TRON 2.0 Unofficial Patch & KillerApp Mod

Both installed properly(meaning they automatically found the proper GOG folders during installation) and solved the CTD problems I was having.  Plus...added widescreen support.  Overall...Easy Peasy.

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 18, 2018)

Not exactly game related, but I couldn't stand AT&T anymore (or waiting for their fiber rollout). Signed back with cable service.. and to my surprise, they offered gigabit speeds. I'll be a happy camper in a week.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 18, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Not exactly game related, but I couldn't stand AT&T anymore (or waiting for their fiber rollout). Signed back with cable service.. and to my surprise, they offered gigabit speeds. I'll be a happy camper in a week.


Good luck with the cable


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 18, 2018)

Okay, a few Assassin's Creed Odyssey screenshots.


Spoiler: Screenshots























































Yep, THAT Herodotos!


----------



## Frick (Oct 18, 2018)

Not playing as such, but you know how I go on about Obsidian? I probably will not do so as much from now on.

That's Chris Avellones very candid stuff about Obsidian in general and the people running it specifically. It's not pleasant reading, and it seems it was their own fault for not getting to do Kotor 3 or another Fallout; because they were/are shit to work with. Specifically upper management.

Sadness.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 18, 2018)

Frick said:


> Not playing as such, but you know how I go on about Obsidian? I probably will not do so as much from now on.


Because Microsoft owns them now?


----------



## Frick (Oct 18, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> Because Microsoft owns them now?



See the edit.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Oct 19, 2018)

Found some not-so-interesting facts about Forza Horizon 4.... while searching the net for reasons why FH4 kept crashing at random intervals (between 10-60 mins), I did my own research. Turns out that Nvidia's latest v411 drivers are causing some weird issues on the UWP's behaviour in terms of memory handling. So, after cleaning the entire driver suite; inf files, registry & graphics drivers etc via DDU, uninstall GFE completely & then downloaded v399 since it was the last known "stable" driver release, I install only the display driver & not GFE, turn off some could-be-conflicting startups annnndddd.... the game no longer crashes. Runs smoother & memory handling/usage no longer at 80% as what the reddit users are reporting. Now resuming my 3-4 hour+ gameplay a day for FH4.


----------



## Frick (Oct 19, 2018)

Rimworld is out of early access, trying it out.


----------



## aliovalio (Oct 19, 2018)

Starcraft, cs


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 20, 2018)

I finished Tron 2.0, good game.  It crashed twice and some parts of it were quite frustrating (especially the light cycles thing).  Overall I liked it.

Looking through my library of games I haven't played yet...I think I'll try Tiny Bang Story.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 20, 2018)

A few more screenshots from AC Odyssey.  51 hours in and only 34% through the game.  PC Gamer said it best (to paraphrase): This world and all there is to do is huge!  No wonder it took Odysseus 20 years to make it home from the Trojan War.  Athens is HUGE!  It may one of the largest game cities I have seen, at least top 10.








Spoiler: More


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Oct 20, 2018)

Still on Horizon 4. Leveling up each skills is not an easy task but its very rewarding. Seasonal events is a plus too; where using the correct car is key. Other than that, the multiplayer room is just an extra, marred by hitters, trollers & grievers. Though playing with friends is one of the many strong points of the game. Too bad The CREW 2 & NFS Payback is dying coz of how bad they execute their ideas.


----------



## EntropyZ (Oct 20, 2018)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> NFS Payback is dying coz of how bad they execute their ideas.


I don't think NFS has been good since 2006, most of the new ones can't even be modded. Purists think Porsche Unleashed was the last good game.

Has anyone tried playing modded NFS:MW with Pendulum playing in the background? Not a lot can top an experience like that.


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 20, 2018)

Just started playing RAGE on Nightmare. Trying to get at least 90% single-player achievements in a single playthrough.
The game has its quirks and flaws, but it's still fun and engaging.



EntropyZ said:


> I don't think NFS has been good since 2006


NFS: Porsche is still my favorite, though I've also enjoyed Pro Street a lot (with my Logitech racing wheel).
I think the only one I've touched since 2010 was one of the mobile NFS games on my iPad a few years back.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Oct 20, 2018)

@EntropyZ NFSMW 2005 was the last great game before EA started to butcher the entire series with Payback. Though the last true hurrah of NFS was the 2015 release of Need For Speed (weird name but u get it), but that game too went out like a light after the PC release was delayed till 2016. NFS ProStreet was one of the games I ACTUALLY enjoyed, apart from the random crashes & freezes it came with. Pretty much sums how the game comes from being great to a pile of hot garbage. For Payback, graphics were good, but net play, cheesy lines, cliche story, unstable servers, random issues & lootboxes ruined the whole thing.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 20, 2018)

playing zombie army free on gamingsessions, feels great to shoot hoards of nazi zombies in the head.



Spoiler


----------



## Frick (Oct 20, 2018)

EntropyZ said:


> I don't think NFS has been good since 2006, most of the new ones can't even be modded. Purists think Porsche Unleashed was the last good game.
> 
> Has anyone tried playing modded NFS:MW with Pendulum playing in the background? Not a lot can top an experience like that.



Personally I find stoner rock good for driving, both IRL and that game.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 20, 2018)

Pick up zombie army if you haven't, great game for free. Already got a 300 headshots achievement  I have a question though, the game is not limited to 60 fps, but it is limited to 60Hz. People suggest a solution that only works for steam. Is there any way I can get it to run at 165hz with gamesessions ?


Spoiler


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Oct 20, 2018)

maybe try to edit the game profile with Nvidia Profile Inspector? if not mistaken there's a way to lock fps to a specific game, assuming Zombie Army is added to the list. Did that to L4D1 & 2 by locking the fps to 120, since going past that isn't beneficial anyways...


----------



## EntropyZ (Oct 20, 2018)

Gentlemen, who ordered some flying cars? 
I plan to get a CCX.R or a Skyline as soon as I get the cash.













I just noticed that the cop car lights reflect off the player car and the road. I don't remember that happening in the base game, or I am just remembering trying to play this on a GeForce 2 MX... It wasn't pretty... 800x600 and low graphics... *WW2 Flashbacks ensue*


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 20, 2018)

450 headshot kills in zombie army on day one. Enough. The game is too addictive.



Spoiler


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 20, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> 450 headshot kills in zombie army on day one. Enough. The game is too addictive.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Yeah, it really is quite fun!!


----------



## GoldenX (Oct 20, 2018)

Suffering the 3 last prop planes in the Japanese tech tree of War Thunder. Wanted a challenge, got more than that. Every other nation seems easy to fly after grinding the most expensive and overtiered planes of the game.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 20, 2018)

Finished Tiny Bang Story and the puzzles in there...lack explanation.  One is a pipe maze sort of thing but it never explains to you that you need to block the flow so I spent a very long time trying how to increase pressure, not decrease it.  Another puzzle simply involves rotating a thing.  If you rotate the wrong way however, it is unsolvable.  That's bad game design right there.  Overall it was okay but it's not something I would have paid for.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 20, 2018)

Downloaded, installed, and played Zombie Army. 

Don't know if anyone else is having this issue, but I have no sound using USB headsets. I've tried two different sets and nothing! 
Running Windows 10


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 20, 2018)

Played now about 2/3 of the first Far Cry, 2nd hardest difficulty. This is challenging enough, I tried the hardest years ago, played about 3/4 and nope, I got stuck. The game is not lying about the "realistic" difficulty's description, "forget paradise, this is hell".


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 20, 2018)

stinger608 said:


> Don't know if anyone else is having this issue, but I have no sound using USB headsets. I've tried two different sets and nothing!
> Running Windows 10


Made sure to set default audio device in Sound properties?  If that don't work, can always try disabling everything that isn't the intended audio device.


Bought installed Gothic on my 2008 Vista laptop.  Absolutely no issues making it run.  It just works.  I'll probably be playing that until I finish it.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 21, 2018)

It's two weeks today, and all I have played is Assassin's Creed Odyssey.  I am 70 hours in and only 49% through the main story.  And yet, there is at least 60% of the world of Ancient Greece I have not even been to yet.  There are side stories and missions everywhere.  I also like visiting locations that are famous either from history or from Greek Mythology.  For instance, I just found the ruins of Agamemnon's Palace, which being nearly a thousand years prior, looked fairly primitive in it's construction.  For me to visit the whole map, and every city/state and island, I would not be surprised if this game has 150 hours in it for me!









Spoiler: Screenshots









Looks like someone let Gerard Butler in the game, 















Did I mention I HATE a room full of snakes?  That's in Agamemnon's Tomb.


----------



## jormungand (Oct 21, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> It's two weeks today, and all I have played is Assassin's Creed Odyssey.  I am 70 hours in and only 49% through the main story.  And yet, there is at least 60% of the world of Ancient Greece I have not even been to yet.  There are side stories and missions everywhere.  I also like visiting locations that are famous either from history or from Greek Mythology.  For instance, I just found the ruins of Agamemnon's Palace, which being nearly a thousand years prior, looked fairly primitive in it's construction.  For me to visit the whole map, and every city/state and island, I would not be surprised if this game has 150 hours in it for me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well im back to AC origins, trying to finish it and catch up with the greek gods!!


----------



## Liquid Cool (Oct 21, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Bought installed Gothic on my 2008 Vista laptop. Absolutely no issues making it run. It just works. I'll probably be playing that until I finish it.





Yet another series, I've been wanting to get started....along with Risen.  Right now my plate is full, but both of these series are at the top of my list.  

This morning I made sure my Fallout 3 install(with mods) is working perfectly and loaded up Fallout: New Vegas.  I'm not sure if Fallout: New California is an add on(aka: DLC) or stand alone...and I want to be prepared for either scenario.  

Fallout: New California *is* my Fallout 76.

I'm quite excited.

,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Frick (Oct 21, 2018)

That ended well. Before the winter came a thunderbolt lighted up a tree and the fire spread to my freezeroom, destroying all the food inside of it (and it was plenty of food). But thanks to cannibalism (raiders are ok to eat, and at least one of my colonists really liked it, plus my leatherworker made a masterwork jacket made from human skin, so it wasn't all bad although poor Murray really, REALLY did not like butchering them, but she never actually broke down, I'm proud of you girl, now pass me some buttocks from the fat dude) I survived. Then a wire in a wall catches fire and the batteries explode, and everyone died. My warg got insane when his master died (the cannibal, incidentally), killing the Man in Black. When things really get stuffed you get an extra colonist (the man in black), but in this case it didn't help at all. And yes, there are cows and a rhino walking about there. There were some rhinos on the map, and one of them became tame on its own, and the cows just wandered in from somewhere.

10/10 would eat raiders again.


So how's the game then? It's not nearly as flexible and powerful as Dwarf Fortress, but it's plenty fun actually. If you think DF is too intimidating (and non intuitive), you should give this a whirl. In some respects it's better than DF, like how you interact with the world. There are tribes and whatnot around you and some of them will give you missions to embark on. Sometimes they are raides, sometimes they are peace talks. Trading is straight forward and the military bit is definitely better than DF. As in DF you don't have direct control of your colonists, but once you recruit them (which you only do in combat situations) you can play it sorta like a strategy game. Right click to move and attack and so on. I wish there was more stuff to make, like fancy furnishings for your colonists, and I wish I could make each piece of clothing individually. Now there's just upped body, lower body, headgear and jackets and that's it. I wish I could make boots and dancing shoes and build libraries and temples and pubs... In that regard DF is far superior, but on the other hand you can still do lots and this is even user friendly. I also like the characters you get to randomize. They have skills and traits and that system too is ... sort of enough. I kinda want more intricacy in it, but again this is pretty well balanced: you get a lot of variation in your playthroughs but it's not intimidating. They do interact with each other (Simon called Nanet a cow and Nanet just flipped, she's a wimp while Simon is a giantess of a woman (for some reason every person was female in this playthrough even the ones with guys names)) and have relasionships, but again I kinda wish for more depth, but on the other hand this works well too. Not everything can be DF, and in fact that is the entire point of this game. And it is kinda nice that every tree becomes "Wood" when you chop it down and don't get divided into the kind of wood it really is. Did you know Tarn Adams (head honcho of DF) had fans weigh a cactus so he could get the density right? And that every single kind of tree is resarched so the density actually is correct? And that the main point of this has to do with boatbuilding, a feature that is a whole bunch of years away? Also cats dying from alcohol poisoning. Rimworld is definitely not like that at all, but in a good way.

It is a bit on the expensive side (€29.99 on Steam, no GOG version as of yet) but ... I actually find it worth it.

EDIT: BTW, this was my first proper game (I did create a few worlds and played for a few minutes but never got going), and I didn't make it very far it seems. On to the next seed!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 21, 2018)

After watching GamingWolf have at it, I've been playing through Classic Mario World: The Magical Crystals.








It's harder than the original, but not so hard that it is maddening. If you want to know how to play it yourself, PM me.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 22, 2018)

MTG Arena is in open beta now. I can see myself losing a few thousand hours here over the next few years. This game just never gets old... still - the mechanics they use and how it is all put together is just unmatched.

Got a sweet vampire themed deck going... and working on a pure Legendary deck as well.

Anyone else invested?


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 22, 2018)

Not for about 12 years   Is it based off of cards you own, or do you buy packs like irl?


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 22, 2018)

Ahhzz said:


> Not for about 12 years   Is it based off of cards you own, or do you buy packs like irl?



You buy card packs. Either through getting boosters directly or through sealed drafts that give larger packs. At the same time you have dailies that allow you to earn cash that also buys packs. Essentially you can buy a pack a day for free if you do them and walk away with some 'spare change'. You can use that 'change' as well to get into events (which again give cards or packs).

Its pretty well balanced out I'd say. Cost of a booster with real money is about 1,10 EUR and you unlock wildcards of different rarities to get cards you really want without having to put faith in RNG.

In my screenshot you can see what decks I own. All of the decks from the bottom up to and including Rapid Mentor are given to you. The first four on top are my own creations. To give an impression on how you get started off.

The gameplay itself is full blown MTG, and it is smooth, very well designed and many cards come with unique art/animations and sounds. Worth taking a look at  I've had a similar pause of about 12 years with this game as well. Very refreshing to play it again. Lots of new stuff.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 22, 2018)

Having some fun here and there in Elite Dangerous, debating how far down this rabbit hole I want to go. But it's nice to be able to pop on for an hour, pick some missions or tasks I want to do, and earn a decent income. Now decent for me isn't trying to earn 50+ million/hr. I'm talking anywhere from 500K to 10-20 million in that time framer, but more focusing on what I'm doing. I am aiming to have one of every ship in the game, and realize that is going to be a slow burn. I don't plan to engineer all of them and was told to check out blueprints to make life easier. 

I haven't messed with engineers yet either, but I'll get to that point eventually and see what there is to see. For now, I just need to get a grip on combat in my Cobra Mk III (my old dog, original combat and all-in-one ship), Cobra Mk IV (it HAS to be better than this at combat...my skills must really suck...) and my Vulture (pure combat build, or so I thought...). For now, I am not doing so well at combat. I realize some of this is Mouse+KB, but when I went from HOTAS to Mouse+KB before I was able to still do quite well. So I just gotta get back in the groove of things. 

I'm also working on my flight assist-off piloting skills...which again on Mouse+KB is a little different. I may have to bust out the CH FighterStick and Logitech G13 again (my old HOTAS setup) at some point. We shall see. But FA off + combat isn't happening quite yet. 

But when I'm done getting my arse handed to me in combat zones, or hunting down bounties, I end up doing timed missions, runs, trades, and have been truckin' along in my T6 pretty handily. It does "feel" like the transportation aspect of the game has been sped up a bit from when I last played, which is good. While I enjoy the technicality of having to go through so many steps and procedures to do stuff...I actually don't mind it. Adds to the environment that they're trying to design or develop and that I have always liked, just like landing at a station requires certain steps, etc. I am hoping next month is part 4 or chapter 4 or whatever. I still need to read up on what the previous chapters added/changed. So far, my return to Elite Dangerous has been mostly fun and quite humbling. So far only solo play, most of my friends are over space sims at the moment and I cannot blame em. But Elite Dangerous and Void Destroyer 2 are where its at for me!  


Picked up *AIWar 2* EA on steam (it was $13.50 at 35% off), and I gotta say so far I'm enjoying this one more than AIWar 1. It's far more approchable and the work-in-progress UI is so far pretty solid in my quick visit. The graphical presentation and effects are solid and the tutorial was entertaining. Makes me want to go play the completed AIWar 1, but every time I do, I end up getting bored, distracted, or confused and go onto something else. But I really should give it a fair shake. Beyond that though, so far my time with 2 has been much more fun and feels more rewarding. I like how Arcen develops their titles and they tend to make sure their games are supported for years after official release, something that I felt was worth the investment. So far, I've gotten more enjoyment out of this than I have some other finished games I've paid 4-5X as much for.

Last but not least, I've also started playing *Masters of Orion Conquer the Stars*. I gave a first playthrough in pure vanilla for about 80 turns, started seeing a couple of bugs (missing textures, commands not seeming to actually work...odd). So I installed the highly regarded UCP and 5X patches. Next thing I know, I'm 80+ turns into my next new game and it's WAY later than I'd intended. This game has presentation in spades, but I can also see what folks didn't like about it. I will say the community patch has made a nice difference and seems to have added more research and complexity. But so far I do gotta say this game is a great way to play a casual and pretty 4X. It is turn-based. I do find myself blowing through a handful of turns between "events". That part is my biggest complaint at the moment, as GalCiv3 has spoiled me so much with Crusade and Intrigue DLC's adding so much stuff to do that every turn feels important and engaging. But giving NuMoO a fair shake here, I like it so far for what it is and offers. Yes it's a little simpler, it feels more casual...and that's why I like it so far. I wasn't a huge MoO2 fan back in its heyday, I was an RTS fan and FPS fan. So I don't have the nostalgia tinted glasses to ruin this experience for me. But overall, I'm having a lot of fun and my 10yo son was watching with interest as well. 

That being said, I'm also someone that STILL likes to play SupCom2 for faster matches. Honestly that game is well done for what it offers, my sons, their friends and I still play it regularly. Especially when we don't have time for the 1-2 hour-long games that SupCom FA, Ashes of the Singularity and Planetary Annihilation Titans can all have. That being said we cycle between all of these and have so much fun. SupCom2 comes up the most frequent, because it has just the right mix of everything for inexperienced and experienced RTS gamers in this style of RTS IMHO... there's some economy, there's some land control management, there's small units, there's super units, there's research upgrades, there's base building and management, there's armies and strategies. It's no SupCom FA, but it's no dud either.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Oct 23, 2018)

Fallout: New California was released this morning.....

What are you playing?  In a short 2 hours and 10 minutes, I'll be playing Fallout: California.  The anticipation(for me) is building...and the slow download speed of moddb's servers are killing me!



Here are the download links if anyone wants to join me.  The game is free, but you do need to have Fallout: NV installed.  I will mention...if you have the Steam version, you'll also need the 4GB patch.  The GOG version is already patched(ahem!).

MODDB Download Links

Nexus Mods Download Links

The Nexus Mods link crashed on me twice.

,

Liquid Cool


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 23, 2018)

Recore: looks nice gameplay intuitive (KBM fine Gamepad better ) happy that i did find that one, funny you start directly in the game no title screen on the first run 


well alone on a planet with a lot of bots (and your own K-9 bots "Mack" ) exploration shooting well advance open a door and go further simple precise concise 


amused by the sand physic when you dash it leaves a trail


----------



## Liquid Cool (Oct 24, 2018)

Fallout: New California

Took six hours to install...and only 45 seconds to uninstall.

,

Liquid Cool


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 24, 2018)

Liquid Cool said:


> Fallout: New California
> 
> Took six hours to install...and only 45 seconds to uninstall.
> 
> ...


What? Was it bad?


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Oct 24, 2018)

t'was quick. O.O anyways, more Forza Horizon 4 for this week. Got a star icon next to my name after undergoing a 4 hour stint of a race; each session for 50 laps at Holyrood Park Circuit. Weapon/Car of choice? my trusty Lotus Elise GT1, class S2. Time to grind more levels for a 2nd star, lots of credits & a crap ton of Wheelspins. =D


----------



## EntropyZ (Oct 24, 2018)

Liquid Cool said:


> Fallout: New California
> 
> Took six hours to install...and only 45 seconds to uninstall.
> 
> ...


Remember, it takes a lot less effort to destroy something rather than create... Or, you know just mark some files for deletion without zero-filling.

Anyway, I'm resuming DOOM (2016) on Nightmare, and I can't wait to hear "BFG Division" again. I wish I could blast some of the soundtrack while at work, what a productive day I would have... Rip and tear, until it is done.


----------



## Frick (Oct 24, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> What? Was it bad?



One should always keep expectations on an appropriate level when it comes to big studios, and for mods ... well, they should be abysmal.


----------



## E-Bear (Oct 24, 2018)

Now that my trash find rig is back up I want to play Battlefield 2 multiplayers on the new server.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Oct 24, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> What? Was it bad?



As the old saying goes...it's not my cup o' tea.

I felt like I was plopped down in the middle of a Trump/SJW debate centered in the middle of a soap opera.  Frankly, the game had a creepy/sexually frustrated vibe to it.  The 3rd time I cringed at my "choices" of response to the situation I was facing...I turned it off.  The game made me feel uncomfortable.

Maybe the scripts were written for teenagers or a younger crowd?  This...I do not know.  What I do know...is this "game" didn't feel like Fallout to me. 

Quite disappointed, but then again...perhaps my expectations were too high. 

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## EntropyZ (Oct 24, 2018)

Liquid Cool said:


> As the old saying goes...it's not my cup o' tea.
> 
> I felt like I was plopped down in the middle of a Trump/SJW debate centered in the middle of a soap opera.  Frankly, the game had a creepy/sexually frustrated vibe to it.  The 3rd time I cringed at my "choices" of response to the situation I was facing...I turned it off.  The game made me feel uncomfortable.
> 
> ...


You just saved me quite a bit of time, since I didn't see any reviews on it, I did see an interview with the developer but that didn't tell me much. I'm not that excited about big mods coming out, but this one seemed like a good one to try out. Man, 2018 sucks. 

I was far more interested in Fallout: Miami. I went back to FO4 again... (damn you, Pavlov) I couldn't stay away for long, I created a rogue synth character that hunts Coursers. Picked an ENB and tuned it to bleak 80's movie camera look. Also, synth music is playing on the radio non-stop. Tis' good and immersive, at least while exploring. I dread having to pick up any vanilla quest just so I can level up faster.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 24, 2018)

noticed a funny thing ... all my 3 most recent favorite come from THQ Nordic as publisher ... and they all have sublime cardboard boxes ... 



oh well time for some Recore again haha.


----------



## Aubin (Oct 25, 2018)

Cs go mos of the time. Although it's not new game, but still it's verry popular. I can't imagine myself playing something else instead cs go. Yeah I played Batman Arkham Knight, but anyway cs go is the best.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 25, 2018)

Aubin said:


> Cs go mos of the time. Although it's not new game, but still it's verry popular. I can't imagine myself playing something else instead cs go. Yeah I played Batman Arkham Knight, but anyway cs go is the best.


Welcome to TPU!


----------



## Frick (Oct 25, 2018)

Not playing as such, but reading a blog thoroughly dissecting Alpha Centauri, from a philosophical point of view. It is gargantuan and it makes the game even better. I wouldn't gush over Brian Reynolds as much as this guy, but he's not wrong in his praise either. It really is a remarkable game and it's a shame it never got a careful remake (meaning only a graphics overhaul and a bit of UI work), or even a game slightly like it.


----------



## Megan (Oct 26, 2018)

have recently started playing mad max game on ps4. Been having alot of fun with it.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 26, 2018)

I'm winning so much groovy clothing, shoes and hats on Forza Horizon 4 that my wardrobe is almost full.


----------



## Drone (Oct 26, 2018)

Just finished *Pac-Man World 3*

What a blast! 
15 levels of pure awesomeness and fun. Really hope that Namco will release Pac-Man World 4 on Pac-Man's 40th Anniversary, I just can't wait anymore! I didn't seem to find all the secrets but game enables player to select any level and search for missing items. I'm gonna replay these levels again!

P.S. Why all devs love lava pits so much, and why they think that if something's radioactive then it must be green lol, I guess it all started with Doom or maybe earlier, I'm not complaining though.


----------



## OutThereSomewhere (Oct 26, 2018)

Klondike Solitaire, but not in 4K


----------



## aliovalio (Oct 26, 2018)

NBA
FIFA
UFC


----------



## OutThereSomewhere (Oct 26, 2018)

aliovalio said:


> NBA
> FIFA
> UFC



What! All at the same time?


----------



## jormungand (Oct 26, 2018)

Huge map!!!! and huge crocs too 

Love Sobeks sons!!!









DISCOVERY CHANNEL IN ACTION HERE LOL


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Oct 27, 2018)

Logging in to Warframe for the login rewards for now... unless DE promised to do a rework of Garuda in the coming week, then I'll consider her as my new daily solo Warframe. If not, then she'll be spending the rest of the days kept in the storage as an Affinity Fodder, along with others who are either gotten nerfed or no longer in meta.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 27, 2018)

so many old shooters that I wanted to get were made free recently, first zombie army, now metro


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Oct 27, 2018)

Beware with metro 2033 and last light. If for some reason your game crash you lose all the diary you got .
Happen to me near the end of Last Light and Same on Metro .


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 27, 2018)

Finished Gothic.  The combat in that game is terrible but otherwise it is good.  I hacked the hell out of my save to make combat quick/painless/enjoyable.  I added Gothic 2 to my GOG wishlist.  Saw reviews for Gothic 3 that said Risen was better and I totally see the narrative simularities between Gothic and Risen.  In both games, you have access to most of the world from the start with lots of side quests and factions to choose from.  Once you commit to a faction, you're pretty much on rails until the end of the game.  It's a formula I like because you never feel like you lose track of the main story.  You get all of the world/character building out of the way first and then hammer the main story home.  Games like Witcher 3, the side quests never stop coming and it always feels like the main story is just another side quest.

I think I'm going to play Crysis (original) for a bit (playing to test, not playing to play) then tear into American Truck Simulator (thanks again @EzioAs ).


----------



## Disparia (Oct 27, 2018)

^ In addition to filling out my Saints Row collection, I added the Risen pack. Only 30 minutes in, so I can only say it looks good so far and I want to continue playing it.


Several pages back there was some talk regarding Hellgate: London. I'm not playing it, but I recently found my only screen shot from that game,




(60 FPS!!!)

The short story: I blindly pre-ordered the $80 pack with all the goodies and I played it exactly once. The concepts and ending were cool, but were small perks to an otherwise dull game.

While Googling for it's release date (Oct 2007) and maybe talking a little more about the game since there wouldn't be any better time to do so... this came up:


> _Hellgate: London_ is back on PC, launching on Steam next month almost 11 years after its first release.



Hmm...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 27, 2018)

Disparia said:


> While Googling for it's release date (Oct 2007) and maybe talking a little more about the game since there wouldn't be any better time to do so... this came up:
> _Hellgate: London_ is back on PC, launching on Steam next month almost 11 years after its first release.
> 
> Hmm...


what the .... AWESOME! (if true ... ) tho i only really played single player of it ... (still have the box somewhere )


----------



## HUSKIE (Oct 27, 2018)

Galaga


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 27, 2018)

The default Xbox 360 controls suck in American Truck Simulator.  Luckily I was able to copypasta them from Euro Truck Simulator 2 and that sorted most of out it.  A few more tweaks and now I'm...


Spoiler: gone truckin'


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 28, 2018)

Hooked on forza 4 and fifa 19, but red dead 2 is getting a look in atm ,im also struggling /trudging through farcry 4, it just hasn't been easy it's not grabbed my Ernest attention like 1 and 3 tut.


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 28, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Finished Gothic.  The combat in that game is terrible but otherwise it is good.  I hacked the hell out of my save to make combat quick/painless/enjoyable.  I added Gothic 2 to my GOG wishlist.  Saw reviews for Gothic 3 that said Risen was better and I totally see the narrative simularities between Gothic and Risen.  In both games, you have access to most of the world from the start with lots of side quests and factions to choose from.  Once you commit to a faction, you're pretty much on rails until the end of the game.  It's a formula I like because you never feel like you lose track of the main story.  You get all of the world/character building out of the way first and then hammer the main story home.  Games like Witcher 3, the side quests never stop coming and it always feels like the main story is just another side quest.
> 
> I think I'm going to play Crysis (original) for a bit (playing to test, not playing to play) then tear into American Truck Simulator (thanks again @EzioAs ).


gothic 1-3 and risen 1-3 are all made in piranha bytes. if you plan to play gothic 3 make sure you get the community patch for it.
also dont waste money on arcania, it doesnt worth


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 28, 2018)

Disparia said:


> ^ In addition to filling out my Saints Row collection, I added the Risen pack. Only 30 minutes in, so I can only say it looks good so far and I want to continue playing it.
> 
> 
> Several pages back there was some talk regarding Hellgate: London. I'm not playing it, but I recently found my only screen shot from that game,
> ...


I did enjoy playing multiplayer with voice comms with a buddy on the west coast. I thought it had a lot of potential, and hated it going down so quickly 
Had no idea they were  "rereleasing" it... have they said anything about previous owners? Or connections available for those owners? *goes scrambling for original purchase...*


Heheh apparently, the company went thru their own Hellgate :


*RECOMMENDED:*
*OS:* Windows 7, *9,* 10


----------



## Disparia (Oct 28, 2018)

Seems there was a 2010 F2P Asia relaunch with a Tokyo expansion: https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2009/12/03/hellgate-resurrection-heads-to-tokyo/



			
				Steam Store said:
			
		

> https://store.steampowered.com/app/939520/HELLGATE_London/
> 
> With the support of many fans, developers have been able to offer the latest version of Hellgate: London game in the Steam.
> Hellgate: London provides a single play environment with the latest version (Version 2.0) of the Hellgate: Tokyo service.



Worth a follow. Will see what it costs/options by Nov 15.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 28, 2018)

Metro 2033, not bad for such a dated game. Though some object models look far from modern standards, I gotta say that smoke and light effects look really polished.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 28, 2018)

Good Morning.  I've stopped in to report that I am now hitting the 3 week mark of playing Assassin's Creed Odyssey.  I'm only 64% complete, yet have 118 fun-filled hours.  I have yet to get bored.  I think I will go ahead and focus on just the primary main story for awhile.  The secondary main story takes your character all over Greece, finding and rooting out members of a secret cult that have embedded themselves in many parts of Greek society.  ... sounds to me like the forerunner of the Templars.  There are a few First Civilization ruins to find, as well.  


Spoiler: Screenshots






















































This is looking down at Delphi, where the Oracle is.  Notice the chilly air.





Looking down at the Hot Gates


----------



## jormungand (Oct 28, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> Good Morning.  I've stopped in to report that I am now hitting the 3 week mark of playing Assassin's Creed Odyssey.  I'm only 64% complete, yet have 118 fun-filled hours.  I have yet to get bored.  I think I will go ahead and focus on just the primary main story for awhile.  The secondary main story takes your character all over Greece, finding and rooting out members of a secret cult that have embedded themselves in many parts of Greek society.  ... sounds to me like the forerunner of the Templars.  There are a few First Civilization ruins to find, as well.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Screenshots
> ...


Nice pics
The more i play it the more i love it. Ive got a bunch of hrs in AC Origins as well and i really like how landscapes change and the architecture of the cities is magnificient.
makes me travel from region to region on horse/camel just to enjoy the view. I think that if they nailed something almost perfect was the creation of these ancient worlds.
That Delphi shot looks amazing 

I think that Ubisoft should make a twist on the name of the franchise and call it something like Old Kingdoms LOL!!! Ancient History or Ancient Mitology and make a new completely adventure
lmao....but thats just me. mummies/ ghost ships/ sea creatures/ witches/ cmon i want it all hahahhaha .
please UBISOFT MAKE THE NEXT ONE IN JAPAN!!!. I WANT NINJAS AND SAMURAIS and beautiful castles from the feudal japan!!


----------



## GoldenX (Oct 28, 2018)

Ok, hard to learn, worse to master.
Rules for the N1K2:
Stay faster than 300Km/h or you are a whale.
Stay slower than 650Km/h or the compression will kill you.
Don't go over 6000m, the engine losses all its preformance.
Use combat flaps for horizontal turns, and reduce power to 0% for some extra turning.
The stock 20mm belt is not for bombers.
For rolling, use the rudder, it can roll faster than an FW190.

Stupid end game prop, I'm starting to like it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 29, 2018)

Ran out of TV shows to watch while playing American Truck Simulator.  I'm setting it aside until Tommy Tallerico delivers me the 14 albums he owes me from Video Games Live 6. 

I finally finished In Verbis Virtus after letting it sit about half completed for a year an a half, bummed out that Valve refused to refund it.  It's the only game that I can honestly say I hate with a passion.  DO NOT BUY!

Going to be playing Consortium: The Tower next.  Major update came out and it needs testing before it's pushed to the public.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 29, 2018)

Spoiler: Larger Screenshots


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 29, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> Metro 2033, not bad for such a dated game. Though some object models look far from modern standards, I gotta say that smoke and light effects look really polished.



And the best of it all: this is RTX OFF!  Definitely revisiting Metro 2033 and LL before I dive into Exodus when it comes out. Its certainly no punishment replaying this stuff.

Meanwhile, I discovered that GalCiv 3 has actually evolved into something worth playing (don't forget to add 40-60 bucks worth of DLC though). Sure wasn't like that on release, but it feels a lot more complete now. At the same time, it also feels like some indie studio built it and not Stardock. UI Feedback is 'basic', and that is being generous... Some bug examples: your net income counter just stops showing accurate data after turn 1. Placing buildings on a planet is a clunky doubleclick with selection issues. UI design overall is terrible but you can get used to all of that. The core of it really is the customizability of ships and civs and it does that pretty well. And the AI isn't half bad either, these days. But... it does make me wonder what they did to the devs of Sins of a Solar Empire. Shot off into space, I suppose...


----------



## Frick (Oct 29, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Ran out of TV shows to watch



Take it to the next level and watch them with audio commentary! I can really recommend the Futurama commentaries.



rtwjunkie said:


> Good Morning.  I've stopped in to report that I am now hitting the 3 week mark of playing Assassin's Creed Odyssey.  I'm only 64% complete, yet have 118 fun-filled hours.  I have yet to get bored.  I think I will go ahead and focus on just the primary main story for awhile.  The secondary main story takes your character all over Greece, finding and rooting out members of a secret cult that have embedded themselves in many parts of Greek society.  ... sounds to me like the forerunner of the Templars.  There are a few First Civilization ruins to find, as well.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Screenshots
> ...



Is it three weeks as in 21 days? If yes, you have played for more than 5.5h a day. That's worse than me and Grim Dawn in the summer.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 29, 2018)

Binge gaming is the best gaming though


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 29, 2018)

Anyone dancing with RimWorld?  I'm hoping that runs on sale at the holidays. The mod community looks amazing... Been working on it over 4 years, and looks like the Mod Guys have been working on it almost that long as well....


----------



## Frick (Oct 29, 2018)

Ahhzz said:


> Anyone dancing with RimWorld?  I'm hoping that runs on sale at the holidays. The mod community looks amazing... Been working on it over 4 years, and looks like the Mod Guys have been working on it almost that long as well....



Yep. It's great. I posted more details a few pages back. No mods for me though, I'm not that interested in them. The game is quite solid enough. There are imrpovements to be made, and the game is pretty shallow compared to Dwarf Fortress (which I've played a lot), but it's deep enough even for me.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 30, 2018)

Frick said:


> Take it to the next level and watch them with audio commentary! I can really recommend the Futurama commentaries.


I would listen to that if I knew how to get it.



Ahhzz said:


> Anyone dancing with RimWorld?  I'm hoping that runs on sale at the holidays. The mod community looks amazing... Been working on it over 4 years, and looks like the Mod Guys have been working on it almost that long as well....


Pretty much what Frick said.  Have you played Facterio?  They both suffer the same...thing...but RimWorld is better out of the two. It's basically a survival grind and unless you're adamant about save scumming, you'll fail.  It's fun overall but the game tends to be punishing (e.g. need more people, game won't give them to you).  I think the game really suffers for not having vehicles.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 30, 2018)

Frick said:


> Is it three weeks as in 21 days? If yes, you have played for more than 5.5h a day. That's worse than me and Grim Dawn in the summer.


Yep.  

It balances out because there are weeks where I play 5 hours in a week prior to Odyssey.  This game though, I’ve not been this addicted to seeing a game through, always looking for what is next since TW3.

I’m sure once I complete it the wife and I will catch up on a lot of movie watching.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Oct 30, 2018)

Ahhzz said:


> Firefall, Warframe, War for the Overworld, Carma Reincarnation, occasional bouts into Star Citizen, other random things... just verified I've got Natural Selection 2 on Steam, thinking about downloading it over the weekend to see how it plays...


NS2 is dead besides the couple dozen godlike bastards that it play it lol.  Good game, but the steep learning curve for noobs and poor updates/balancing for most of its life killed it.
Even if the game was perfect people wouldn't play it. It's too hard for most of the population to handle. 

Quite the shame.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Oct 30, 2018)

I've never counted the hours that I play and I really don't like Steam reminding either..... 

All I know is that as I get older...I don't play as long as I used to...but I also feel like I'm having more fun.  No rushing to get it done...taking it easy...strolling through the game at my leisure.  That's pretty much the order of the day. 

Although...I'm also the type of guy that wishes they didn't invent fast travel....

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Guitar (Oct 31, 2018)

Started back on L4D2. Bittersweet with the great memories but that we'll probably never get L4D3.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Oct 31, 2018)

back on Far Cry 4 since it was the best Far Cry game in my opinion... FC5 was nice but the endings were too dark. Primal? didn't get me excited as much as FC4. Also as usual for FH4 & Warframe.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 31, 2018)

Hitting Consortium: The Tower hard giving lots of feedback to the developers.  Hope to be done soon (two areas yet I want to look at) because it's a ton of work.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 1, 2018)

Reapplying for my media status to bring game reviews back in some form.


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 1, 2018)

RCoon said:


> Reapplying for my media status to bring game reviews back in some form.


Woohoo!!! Mockeries to come!!!!


GL @RCoon


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 1, 2018)

RCoon said:


> Reapplying for my media status to bring game reviews back in some form.


Yay!!!!! After I had to force myself to objectively analyze and review Shadow of The Tomb Raider last month I have even more respect for any reviewer, and especially yours that you did! It’s a lot of work. 

Glad to see this happen, even if it is only in a limited form!


----------



## Kursah (Nov 1, 2018)

RCoon said:


> Reapplying for my media status to bring game reviews back in some form.



I'd say do it unofficially anyways even if it doesn't come back in an official capacity! I miss your reviews!


----------



## RCoon (Nov 1, 2018)

Kursah said:


> I'd say do it unofficially anyways even if it doesn't come back in an official capacity! I miss your reviews!


Yeah starting up in a semi-unofficial manner, free, in my own time, provided W1z says it's OK. Still need to be associated with TPU to get my status enabled.


----------



## scevism (Nov 1, 2018)

Still on Forza Horizon 4 at the mo..


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 1, 2018)

RCoon said:


> Yeah starting up in a semi-unofficial manner, free, in my own time, provided W1z says it's OK. Still need to be associated with TPU to get my status enabled.



There's got to be a joke there somewhere about association with TPU and your status..... still working on it


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 1, 2018)

Final Fantasy IV: The After Years (PC)

Well, I've played only few tales, but.... god damn they've should put an option to play these in the OG FF IV graphics.. luckily at least the musics are similar..


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 1, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> Final Fantasy IV: The After Years (PC)
> 
> Well, I've played only few tales, but.... god damn they've should put an option to play these in the OG FF IV graphics.. luckily at least the musics are similar..


The PSP version had the OG 2D graphic style intact. Give it a try. While I like the 3D remakes, I did enjoy the new entries with the classic feel a bit better.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 2, 2018)

The USAF DLC for Bomber Crew unlocked.  I'm playing that now.  Didn't realize it would mean a whole new campaign and this campaign is tough.  I only did two missions so far and already shot down 49 aircraft.  That's nuts...but the bomber also has 7 guns so it is kind of fair.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 2, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> The PSP version had the OG 2D graphic style intact. Give it a try. While I like the 3D remakes, I did enjoy the new entries with the classic feel a bit better.


Damn, so I need a PSP... I could play with emulator, but the console has more feeling.


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 2, 2018)

I envy you guys that play games. I can't stop myself from pressing alt + F4 after more then a few minutes in the game, any game. Old games that I liked to play I know by memory and are boring to me now, and dislike new titles. I'll prolly give new baldur's gate a try when it comes out. Hopefully, Microsoft wont ruin it.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 2, 2018)

RCoon said:


> Reapplying for my media status to bring game reviews back in some form.



Looking forward to that. I very much liked your style on NPU.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 2, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> I envy you guys that play games. I can't stop myself from pressing alt + F4 after more then a few minutes in the game, any game. Old games that I liked to play I know by memory and are boring to me now, and dislike new titles. I'll prolly give new baldur's gate a try when it comes out. Hopefully, Microsoft wont ruin it.


Ever try Consortium?


I lost my tail in Bomber Crew USAF.  I've never had that happen before. :C  Luckily there was an easier mission I could take instead to unlock more upgrades.  I got my weight under control now but I don't have enough money to up armor the aircraft.  I might have to do some grinding to survive on the higher difficulty missions.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 2, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> I envy you guys that play games. I can't stop myself from pressing alt + F4 after more then a few minutes in the game, any game. Old games that I liked to play I know by memory and are boring to me now, and dislike new titles. I'll prolly give new baldur's gate a try when it comes out. Hopefully, Microsoft wont ruin it.


I have about 200 games in my Steam library which I haven't touched or are just tried and "I'll try later".. And there's some titles on my shelf for consoles.. No problem about trying a new game. 

Count also those 30+ digital games on my X360..


----------



## Slaking (Nov 2, 2018)

I am currently playing Hearthstone, Walking Dead, Berserk and Last Shelter Survival.


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 2, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> I envy you guys that play games. I can't stop myself from pressing alt + F4 after more then a few minutes in the game, any game. Old games that I liked to play I know by memory and are boring to me now, and dislike new titles. I'll prolly give new baldur's gate a try when it comes out. Hopefully, Microsoft wont ruin it.


If you enjoyed Baldur's Gate, take a look at Pathfinder: Kingmaker vids... it might intrigue you....


Anyone want to go Old School?

Doom 2 total conversion mod  Total Chaos is finally finished. Needs the Doom2.wad to run.
_
Total Chaos is a total conversion mod for Doom 2 that runs on the GZDoom source port. The mod is a survival horror set on a remote island known as Fort Oasis. The island was once run by a community of coal miners which one day suddenly disappeared, leaving behind the abandoned concrete jungle to waste away. Something, clearly, has gone very wrong with this place. Upon your arrival at Fort Oasis, you receive a strange radio transmission. Someone wants to he found. _


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 2, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Ever try Consortium?



No, never heard of it, will google gamplay of it in a few mins, thanks.




Chloe Price said:


> I have about 200 games in my Steam library which I haven't touched or are just tried and "I'll try later".. And there's some titles on my shelf for consoles.. No problem about trying a new game.
> 
> Count also those 30+ digital games on my X360..



I also have a full steam library of games, I even download torrents with pirated content that I never click on, have to stop doing that 



Ahhzz said:


> If you enjoyed Baldur's Gate, take a look at Pathfinder: Kingmaker vids... it might intrigue you....



Yeah, I gave it a try, gog version. As soon as I saw it was being built in unity, I had a good idea of what to expect. The hunch didn't fail me. It seems new developers are going with pack mentality, and everyone is producing garbage. I had a feeling I was eating at mcdonalds while playing that, like someone just took stuff and packed it for me to eat it. Needless to say, I disliked it.


----------



## aliovalio (Nov 2, 2018)

Hi !
I play NBA FIFA CS:GO SC2 sometimes SIMS 4


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 2, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> I also have a full steam library of games, I even download torrents with pirated content that I never click on, have to stop doing that


I quitted pirating about 3 years ago, tho I have few images from games which I own, but as I don't own an optical drive anymore.. I still love Heroes III


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 2, 2018)

I am playing Hearthstone, Magic the Arena beta, Final Fantasy XIV, and To The Moon (then A Bird Story, and Finding Paradise).  I am also playing some Black Ops 4 since I won it for free on a giveaway last month on TPU Giveaway thread. It's not bad, I am enjoying it, I mostly just play against BOTS though, its more fun that way to me lol


----------



## Drone (Nov 2, 2018)

Ahhzz said:


> Doom 2 total conversion mod  Total Chaos is finally finished. Needs the Doom2.wad to run.


Kinda mindboggling that this thing runs on modified id Tech 1 engine. Like seriously, id Tech 1! Unbelievable


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 2, 2018)

A question that I wanted to ask for some time. How is Odyssey in terms of just open world roaming ? Is there anything to do ? Ubisoft games have always been fun to free roam, I love to pop into WD2 and just roam around creating mayhem all over the city  In fact I just did


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 2, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> I quitted pirating about 3 years ago, tho I have few images from games which I own, but as I don't own an optical drive anymore.. I still love Heroes III



Heroes 3 is my neighbours fav game, it was built at bad times for gaming industry, but at good times for gamers. One of the best ever made. I still have a gog version of it somewhare on hdd, in case my neighbour crashes his OS 

And you should really get a case which supports two optical drives and get an optical drive if for nothing else, then for clean install of windows from original dvd. The second slot might be usefull too, I'm saving up to buy Scythe krocraft extra pack. You can still get cases like that, even with all the modern stuff, like psu shroud and RGB...


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 2, 2018)

Drinking beer and playing Skate 2. This is better than 3, though I miss darkslides and the better camera angle. Otherwise this is better.



Gorstak said:


> Heroes 3 is my neighbours fav game, it was built at bad times for gaming industry, but at good times for gamers. One of the best ever made. I still have a gog version of it somewhare on hdd, in case my neighbour crashes his OS
> 
> And you should really get a case which supports two optical drives and get an optical drive if for nothing else, then for clean install of windows from original dvd. The second slot might be usefull too, I'm saving up to buy Scythe krocraft extra pack. You can still get cases like that, even with all the modern stuff, like psu shroud and RGB...


It's 2018, I don't install Windows from discs anymore.. installed from USB drive for ages. 

Though an USB drive would be fine for my old games.. 

edit: and hell no, I'm not changing my PC case, just installed a GPU waterblock few days ago and I'M NOT GONNA mess with the h2o loop soon..!


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 2, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> It's 2018, I don't install Windows from discs anymore.. installed from USB drive for ages.



USB drives can be written on. And if you're downloading new builds of windows from internet, I sincerely hope you have a reliable source for it. I'm a bit security savvy, and prefer dvd and always recommend it to people. Yes, it feels like a century old technology, but it gets job done on every machine. Securely.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 2, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> A question that I wanted to ask for some time. How is Odyssey in terms of just open world roaming ? Is there anything to do ? Ubisoft games have always been fun to free roam, I love to pop into WD2 and just roam around creating mayhem all over the city  In fact I just did


Think TW3.  I’m not the first to say this as that type of game, and nearly as complete.  In fact, there is more to find and do in the world, complete with side quests, or not, as you wish, than in the 3 main quests. 

I’ve got 144 hours in, and only 71% through the primary main quest. Obviously I’ve done a lot of open world traveling and exploring.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 2, 2018)

I'm not talking about side quests, just open world interaction. Is the world a living and breathing creation ?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 2, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> I'm not talking about side quests, just open world interaction. Is the world a living and breathing creation ?


I just answered that. I said side quests, *or* *not.   *

It is a living breathing world.  In fact a couple weeks ago I made a point about how populated the world is and that Bethesda could take some pointers on how to put more than 20 citizens in a “city.”


----------



## Frick (Nov 2, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> Heroes 3 is my neighbours fav game, it was built at bad times for gaming industry, but at good times for gamers. One of the best ever made. I still have a gog version of it somewhare on hdd, in case my neighbour crashes his OS



Point him here and tell him to download the XXL mod. Also to check out any map/campaign by Timothy Duncan.

Also, what kind of games are you into? I think you should dive into the deep end of the pond, just to try something new.


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 2, 2018)

Frick said:


> Point him here and tell him to download the XXL mod. Also to check out any map/campaign by Timothy Duncan.
> 
> Also, what kind of games are you into? I think you should dive into the deep end of the pond, just to try something new.



Neighbour doesn't have internet access. The first one you linked reminds me of ADOM, Ancient Domains Of Mistery, which I used to play a very long time ago, which was basically a MUD with built in ASCII graphics. MUD's I haven't played for even a longer time then that. But I assume you were being sarcastic? I think toxicity should be reported at this forum, according to rules? Anyway, yes, I'm a dinasour, but at least I don't stare at my screen like a zombie and scream into microphone, nor do I want to see my kids, if any, do that. I'm still a gamer at heart and would play just about anything that has soul. You can keep your modern clones, thank you.


----------



## Frick (Nov 2, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> Neighbour doesn't have internet access. The first one you linked reminds me of ADOM, Ancient Domains Of Mistery, which I used to play a very long time ago, which was basically a MUD with built in ASCII graphics. MUD's I haven't played for even a longer time then that. But I assume you were being sarcastic? I think toxicity should be reported at this forum, according to rules? Anyway, yes, I'm a dinasour, but at least I don't stare at my screen like a zombie and scream into microphone, nor do I want to see my kids, if any, do that. I'm still a gamer at heart and would play just about anything with soul. You can keep your modern clones, thank you.



Oh, I apologize if I came across as sarcastic. I really recommend both of those games, and if I recall correctly ADOM is one of the inspirations to Dwarf Fortress. Both DF and Aurora belong to the games of yesteryear, that's why I recommended them. I've played them more than I'm willing to admit (but I've never been good at them), and if you put time into them they'll be very rewarding. And they're so different that if you can't stand modern games they might just be the thing, the other reason I posted them.


----------



## king of swag187 (Nov 2, 2018)

I've taken the foot of the gas pedal (GTA V, Shadow of the Tomb Raider, R6 Siege, B04) and gone back to simpler times (Modded MC, Slime rancher, Portal, HL2, older COD's)


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 2, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> Neighbour doesn't have internet access. The first one you linked reminds me of ADOM, Ancient Domains Of Mistery, which I used to play a very long time ago, which was basically a MUD with built in ASCII graphics. MUD's I haven't played for even a longer time then that. But I assume you were being sarcastic? I think toxicity should be reported at this forum, according to rules? Anyway, yes, I'm a dinasour, but at least I don't stare at my screen like a zombie and scream into microphone, nor do I want to see my kids, if any, do that. I'm still a gamer at heart and would play just about anything with soul. You can keep your modern clones, thank you.


Frick can often times come off abrasive, but I believe here he was honestly providing advice


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 3, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> Damn, so I need a PSP... I could play with emulator, but the console has more feeling.


Go half way, buy the game on UMD and play it on EMU. You'll own the game and be able to play it on a big screen. PPSSPP is my EMU of choice for PSP.



Ahhzz said:


> Doom 2 total conversion mod Total Chaos is finally finished. Needs the Doom2.wad to run.


That looks excellent! Trying it!



Chloe Price said:


> I quitted pirating about 3 years ago


I don't pirate so much as download DRM by-passes for games I own that aren't from GOG and won't run stand alone. It's not pirating if you own it.


----------



## EzioAs (Nov 3, 2018)

After over a month and around ~115hrs of gameplay, I've finally completed *Dragons Dogma: Dark Arisen*. The game is flawed but there's so much to like about the gameplay and mechanics. I don't regret purchasing this after seeing the trailers a couple years ago. Maybe just a slight regret that I didn't start to play it earlier.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 3, 2018)

I ordered Odyssey, hope it'll be good. And a 500gb 860 evo just in case I can't fit it on my current drives.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 3, 2018)

I Bought a new game from GOG ''Project warlock'' music is epic in it  trying to beat Ori and the Blind forest+ other games like Doom, Everspace.


----------



## 27MaD (Nov 3, 2018)

Right now i'm playing Black Ops 2 campaign + having fun with BeamNG drive , it's pretty interesting game.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 3, 2018)

Playing Need For Speed PayBack.


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 3, 2018)

that looks like a lotus elise...how did you manage to get it on rear wheels?


----------



## FireFox (Nov 3, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> that looks like a lotus elise...how did you manage to get it on rear wheels?



*Lotus Exige S *in the Game it is a* Drag Car *that is why the rear wheels*




*

*
*


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 3, 2018)

ohh, exige...nice...


----------



## jormungand (Nov 3, 2018)

EzioAs said:


> After over a month and around ~115hrs of gameplay, I've finally completed *Dragons Dogma: Dark Arisen*. The game is flawed but there's so much to like about the gameplay and mechanics. I don't regret purchasing this after seeing the trailers a couple years ago. Maybe just a slight regret that I didn't start to play it earlier.


Still deciding to buy the game or not,


cucker tarlson said:


> I ordered Odyssey, hope it'll be good. And a 500gb 860 evo just in case I can't fit it on my current drives.


im on the road for a 250 or 500 evo too  . Concerning Odyssey our gaming reviewer King @rtwjunkie is playing it and likes it, youll like it too. Me....im waiting on
that sweet nice COLLECTORS EDITION DEALS


----------



## EzioAs (Nov 3, 2018)

jormungand said:


> Still deciding to buy the game or not,



I'd say watch any trailers or short gameplay clips. If they interest you, buy the game. It's relatively cheap nowadays.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 3, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Go half way, buy the game on UMD and play it on EMU. You'll own the game and be able to play it on a big screen. PPSSPP is my EMU of choice for PSP.


It's a good emulator, tried Persona 3 Portable with my phone. 



lexluthermiester said:


> It's not pirating if you own it.


Agree. That's why I didn't feel bad downloading Heroes III. I just don't have a dvd drive (and my case doesn't have a slot).


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 3, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> I just don't have a dvd drive (and my case doesn't have a slot).


USB DVD drives are inexpensive and really very reliable when cared for.

As for what I've been playing, this week I've been given my WiiU some love with Neutopia 2;
https://www.nintendo.com/games/detail/neutopia-ii-wii-u





Just as good as I remember on the TG16. Good, classic game!


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 3, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> USB DVD drives are inexpensive and really very reliable when cared for.
> 
> As for what I've been playing, this week I've been given my WiiU some love with Neutopia 2;
> https://www.nintendo.com/games/detail/neutopia-ii-wii-u
> ...


I guess I'll get just an USB BD drive... why bother with DVDs..


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 3, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> I guess I'll get just an USB BD drive... why bother with DVDs..


That's a fair point if you don't mind the extra cost.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 3, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> USB DVD drives are inexpensive and really very reliable when cared for.



I bought this:* LG GP57EB40 External Ultraslim DVD Writer *Paid 15€, very happy with it.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 3, 2018)

I'm using an extrenal dvd, it's great cause it serves both my gaming rig and my ultrabook. I'm also planning to use both my HDDs as external.

I'm back to 2033


Spoiler: nice


----------



## 27MaD (Nov 3, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Playing Need For Speed PayBack.
> 
> View attachment 109800View attachment 109801View attachment 109803


Evora doing Wheelies ,  Damn it looks stupid.


----------



## Drone (Nov 3, 2018)

Just started *Samurai Warriors: Chronicles* on hardest difficulty. It was a bad idea  Will take a loooooong time.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 3, 2018)

Do you guys play CS GO? I would need some buddies. :3


----------



## FireFox (Nov 3, 2018)

I used to play it and even still have it but i quit after i realized that were or are too many Pro or too many Cheaters


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 4, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> too many Cheaters


This..


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Nov 4, 2018)

Back for more Forza Horizon 4. Nabbed this Porsche 911 GT1 Strassenversion, which is nice. Kinda wish Playground Games brought in the race version of this iconic car, along with the Mercedes Benz CLK GTR LM variant...


----------



## VR Snowcrash (Nov 4, 2018)

Just finished Sniper Elite 4 and Doom so I'm fn lost! lol


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 4, 2018)

Played some more American Truck Simulator:


Spoiler: pretty truck










Going to finish Bomber Crew USAF now (I hope)…

Edit: I finished Bomber Crew USAF and that was crazy:

1) Hit a bunker from high altitude with a bunker buster bomb.  Problem is, there's a layer of clouds covering the whole damn map between medium and high altitudes.  You have to be above medium height for the bunker buster to work.  My solution: lock on to the target at medium height then order the pilot to go to high.  This causes the aircraft to pitch at a predictable angle.  I missed the first time but when I tried a second time (dropping the bomb a little ways beyond the target), I scored a direct hit.

2) Have to turn around and go back to all of the landing ships that you passed going to the bunker and protect them.  This was pure chaos.  I took my navigator off navigation and put him on one of the turrets.  I also called for the Mustangs to come and auto target (because I was getting so many blips so fast).  Meanwhile, I was trying to keep the aircraft moving over the line of ships by telling it to go to the ship at the end of the line, then at the other end of the line, and repeat.  It was basically a minute of pure chaos.  I have no idea how a managed but I did.  Both engines on the right side took a beating, my radio guy needed a medic, and my pilot had a sliver of health left.

3) Surprise! Aircraft carrier incoming and you're carrying the only bomb (bunker buster) that might be able to kill it!  Thing is, I'm at low altitude and that carrier is hauling ass at me.  I tell the pilot to climb, get my bomber out of his turret and back on the bomb sites, and surprise again! The carrier is like right there in front of me.   Aircraft flies over once and, knowing I have to shoot in front of it to score a hit, that I only got one shot, and that it was coming at me instead of going away, I ignored it then told the pilot to fly at it again.  This time, my approach was maybe at 1 o' clock and I was concerned that wasn't straight enough but as it continued to haul ass away from me, my pilot kept pulling it straighter and straighter in pursuit until, incredibly, it was at 12 o' clock and passing it up.  Yes! Now I just had to get the timing right.  I was still pitching up (climbing to high altitude), which was good, but that bunker wasn't a moving target where this is.  Knowing that, I gave it more lead time than I did the bunker and when it _felt_ right and bombs away! Boom! Connected!

4) Return to base. Ha! I got two gunners from the back that are also paramedics.  Had one help up the radio guy so I could figure out where the baddies are and had another heal the pilot whom obviously can't leave his station.  There was a lot of aircraft on the way back trying to take me down.  I'd guess about 20 total.  The gunners were able to deal with them and I was able to satisfactorily heal up the people that needed it as well.  Yay! Runway in sight!

5) Landing gear deployed. Right landing gear didn't lower.  !@#$  Pilot is already on approach to land. I didn't have any time to make any preparations other than to put the landing gear back up and order the guy out of the lower turret.  Emergency landing on to the tarmac! Everyone survived but one guy was down to a sliver of health.  It was so low, I wasn't even certain he survived.  Then the list scrolled by and all were marked "Returned."






This was probably the fourth attempt at doing the mission, by the way.  Live and learn.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 4, 2018)

This was too good of a scene to wait until an Odyssey gameplay update.


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 4, 2018)

kinda reminds me of a ballerina I used to date...


----------



## abbutec (Nov 5, 2018)

hi all , ( i am a swiss guy - sorry for my english ) ,
 i want to play GO ( that game with 13 or 19 lines square , where you have to put dots ,black or white , its an old chinese game , i think .) 
 , but do not find a game . can somebody help me ?
 thanks for your effords and keep cool .
 with my best regards ...


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 5, 2018)

I got Wreckfest lastnight on Cdkeys.com for $30 (couldnt justify paying $50), and have been loving it. Great game, single player, local multiplayer & online multiplayer, lots of fun , like BeamNg meets projectCars.


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 5, 2018)

abbutec said:


> hi all , ( i am a swiss guy - sorry for my english ) ,
> i want to play GO ( that game with 13 or 19 lines square , where you have to put dots ,black or white , its an old chinese game , i think .)
> , but do not find a game . can somebody help me ?
> thanks for your effords and keep cool .
> with my best regards ...


Well, if you're an Android type, try here:  https://play.google.com/store/search?q=Go&hl=en
There's a trial version for Windows here (https://smartgo.com/windows.html), $39 US for full version. There's a free, and looks like it, here from Windows store:  https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/the-game-of-go/9wzdncrdfklr?activetab=pivot:overviewtab


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 5, 2018)

abbutec said:


> hi all , ( i am a swiss guy - sorry for my english ) ,
> i want to play GO ( that game with 13 or 19 lines square , where you have to put dots ,black or white , its an old chinese game , i think .)
> , but do not find a game . can somebody help me ?
> thanks for your effords and keep cool .
> with my best regards ...


Is this what you are looking for?
https://online-go.com/learn-to-play-go


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 5, 2018)

2033 is turning out to be a better game than I expected from a free 2010 title. It's that type of steatlhy adventure shooter that I like. 


Spoiler


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 5, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> 2033 is turning out to be a better game than I expected from a free 2010 title. It's that type of steatlhy adventure shooter that I like.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


It really is an excellent game.


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 5, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> 2033 is turning out to be a better game than I expected from a free 2010 title. It's that type of steatlhy adventure shooter that I like.


It's a bit aged, and you may have already answered, but if you enjoy that style. you might consider one of the STALKER series....
Sorry if I've pumped that to you already: I'm prone to talking up STALKER at every occasion


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 5, 2018)

Ahhzz said:


> It's a bit aged, and you may have already answered, but if you enjoy that style. you might consider one of the STALKER series....
> Sorry if I've pumped that to you already: I'm prone to talking up STALKER at every occasion


I wanted to check out splinter cell blacklist, some say it's not very good but I think I'll like it.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 5, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> I wanted to check out splinter cell blacklist, some say it's not very good but I think I'll like it.


It’s not the same stealth that we got used to from the very first one 16 or so years ago.  

There is some stealth and you can actually do that in many parts,  but it is very oriented toward being a high speed action shooter with big shootouts.

Either way, it is still a good game. Just be aware the essence of Splinter Cell seems to have morphed a bit.  Also, Michael Ironside is not Sam Fisher anymore.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 5, 2018)

They took away Michael Ironsides!  That's not Sam Fisher, it's an imposter! 

Good thing they're fixing that with the next game.


The original Splinter Cell started out stealthy then went fully shooter at the end.  All of the games since have been more stealth oriented.  Blacklist has some co-op-able gameplay modes where fire fights are almost guaranteed.  I remember one map where shooting is required and if you didn't bring combat gear, you're probably going to fail even if you do the whole map stealthily up to that point (I'd call that bad game design).

Besides the Michael Ironsides thing, my other main issue with Blacklist (and every other modern Ubisoft game) is that networking can be troublesome because Ubisoft's network appears to have crappy NAT punch-through code.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 5, 2018)

I’m glad to hear Michael is coming back as San Fisher for the next one.

For me, the high point of the series that I still replay once in awhile was Chaos Theory.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 5, 2018)

Chaos Theory was probably the pinnacle, yeah.  There was one mission (the Korean rooftops) that I could never ace because someone would see a body and could never figure out who saw what.


I'm in between games right now.  Haven't made up my mind what to tackle next.


----------



## jormungand (Nov 5, 2018)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> Back for more Forza Horizon 4. Nabbed this Porsche 911 GT1 Strassenversion, which is nice. Kinda wish Playground Games brought in the race version of this iconic car, along with the Mercedes Benz CLK GTR LM variant...View attachment 109859View attachment 109860View attachment 109861


not into cars games but that one looks nice, and the color i like it !!!!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 5, 2018)

damn reading the thread again make me want to play Metro ... funny on STEAM i have 2033 and Last Light Redux (steam summer sale iirc) and Metro Last Light complete edition (gift bundled with the Alienware Alpha R1 i bought back in the days )


----------



## jormungand (Nov 5, 2018)

Ahhzz said:


> It's a bit aged, and you may have already answered, but if you enjoy that style. you might consider one of the STALKER series....
> Sorry if I've pumped that to you already: I'm prone to talking up STALKER at every occasion


i know the feeling mate


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 5, 2018)

oh that's funny ... i bought Agony a while ago(ny) while i was warned it wasn't the unrated version but rather the "console induced censoring" version ... i didn't mind, then i saw the devs cancelling the unrated version, and then today i notice STEAM has a new R18+ content policy and notice Agony unrated in store at an interesting price (well still 12.95chf more than what i paid for the original censored one : 13.95chf) i decide to check on the store page : "already in your library" oohhh thanks Madminds studios i can uninstall the "console compatibility version" and install the real one now ...




limiting the DL to 2mbps so i still get 1.3mbps for Nox since i am playing on Azur lane atm


----------



## jormungand (Nov 5, 2018)

GreiverBlade said:


> oh that's funny ... i bought Agony a while ago(ny) while i was warned it wasn't the unrated version but rather the "console induced censoring" version ... i didn't mind, then i saw the devs cancelling the unrated version, and then today i notice STEAM has a new R18+ content policy and notice Agony unrated in store at an interesting price (well still 3.95chf more than what i paid for the original censored one : 13.95chf) i decide to check on the store page : "already in your library" oohhh thanks Madminds studios i can uninstall the "console compatibility version" and install the real one now ...
> View attachment 109957
> 
> limiting the DL to 2mbps so i still get 1.3mbps for Nox since i am playing on Azur lane atm


please give us your opinion after you play it
this is one of TPu threads i love the most and thats the point in fact lol!!!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 5, 2018)

jormungand said:


> please give us your opinion after you play it
> this is one of TPu threads i love the most and thats the point in fact lol!!!


well i did play the rated one, it's not a AAA and i took it only because i got lucky on a auction and got it for 1chf tho i would have put a max price of 10chf for it  ( actual price for me : 30chf for the censored and 14chf for the unrated atm ) gameplay wise it's not bad, graphically it's ... mmmhhh not for everyone (even in the initial version), story wise, well: no AAA as i said, plus soundtrack is not grandiose but i noticed a song in gallery view that was quite nice,  at a price of max 15$ it's a nice time killer and the devs did something a little disturbing but good (i don't mind all the negative some people with strong belief mentioned ... i am rather open minded ... )

credit song is also not bad


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 5, 2018)

been hammering Fallout 4 GOTY in the last week or so, fun game and mod-able via the nexus and their Vortex mod manager which I already used for Oldrim & Skyrim SE


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Nov 6, 2018)

Warframe. Lots of Warframe.  Hit the 2K hours mark yesterday. (and I don't leave the launcher running or idle in the menus: this is in-game, actually me playing it, hours)





Super excited for the new* 'Fortuna'* update.

Hey, why does kitty play Warframe?

For Tuna.

:3


----------



## Kursah (Nov 6, 2018)

Been playing Sword of the Stars 1 Complete Edition again, man o man is this one fun. The graphical HD mods help, but as I've said before...this game has aged and it shows. Doesn't make it any less fun though! How I wish modern 4X games would step up and try to compete with the combat presented here...and I'm talking the simpler SotS 1 combat, not even what was done in SotS 2 (combat is amazing, but the rest of the game?? well... we won't go there).

Regardless, I wish I could blend GC3 sans its horrible instanced combat viewer, and blend in SotS combat.

I digress though, SotS Complete for $10 not on sale is worth every penny IMHO. I wish it had aged a little more gracefully, and I guess in some ways it has...but others it really hasn't. Mix that with some odd design choices that don't help that for new gamers, this game is probably a little harder to initially get into that it was 10+ years ago. But it is absolutely worth it if you like some 4X, some RTS, and a lower-level MoO 1 style empire management. That is arguably the weakest part of the game, but how it was designed with the sliders between developing a planet and a developed planet is pretty solid. You have some management of the sliders, but at least I'm not finding it overly annoying or as bulky as queuing each building on a planet. 

That being said I love GC3's depth and busy work, I guess that's the micromanager in me. Makes less sense why I like SotS's simplified empire management but I do, for SotS. I guess because it allows you to keep more of your focus on war, which is clearly what the game strives to offers and succeeds at. I also like the challenge of the slightly randomized tech tree...I'm without shields this time around so that means my go-to isn't available. I like that! 

Now, to find a way to blend the complexity of the empire development I enjoy in GC3 with the combat I love in SotS. If I could convince Stardock that GC3 could succeed with tactical combat and still be seen as "Civilization in Space" I'd be set! I keep trying, but it's not gonna happen. I won't give up though. But there are plenty that want combat to be boring, hands off, sloppy affairs as is evident by what has been done in NuMoO, GalCiv3, Stellaris, Endless Space series. While those all offer something to be enjoyed, they all SUCK at combat. Some embarrassingly so, especially when compared to an older (sometimes by decades) 4X. But this little $10 gem of a game keeps me entertained and engaged, I'll keep playing it until I can't. I plan on digging into the new expansion and patches that recently hit BSG Deadlock, that game is a blast! But I held back knowing some changes were coming to how some units were used and controlled, among some other additions. Now that's out of the way, I'm going to roll up my sleeves and start a fresh campaign. First, I must conquer the universe I've created in SotS, at least as the Tarka's and Humans, maybe spread my wings to other races I've rarely or never tried to play as...see if I can be entertained or if I get bored and move on.


----------



## EzioAs (Nov 6, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> I wanted to check out splinter cell blacklist, some say it's not very good but I think I'll like it.



I'm gonna defend Blacklist as the best SC game (but I know it can be better) even if others will never see eye to eye with me. 

Here's a tip: If you ever think that the game is not challenging enough, play on Perfectionist, don't upgrade any of your equipments or stealth suits and try going for a perfect Ghost run in every mission that allows it. You'll find the game to be much MUCH more fun then (if you're a person who enjoys challenge).


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Nov 6, 2018)

Redeemed Destiny 2 since Battle.net is giving it for free. So, here's my "first" screenshot of the game.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Nov 9, 2018)

Played the Fortuna update on Warframe.


----------



## EntropyZ (Nov 9, 2018)

Talking about older titles, I got Hard Reset Redux for less than £2 on GOG. I really dig the art style of that game. I remember playing the original when it was released. It's like a faster paced Painkiller, normal difficulty is way too easy for anyone that has played Quake, Unreal or Counter-Strike. Fun shooter, but it can get repetitive because enemy variety is limited, the game isn't too long as far as I can remember.

I really want to get the Witcher 3 DLC because I already have the main game. (I haven't played it yet, I'm not sure if I want to invest time as I haven't yet completed my Dark Souls 3 NG+7 longplay, by the time I do the sale will be gone).

All I can think about this whole month is retro synth related things. I've been listening to my dad's old favorite music, takes me back to the good old FPS days. (My house was stuck in 80's-90's until mid-2000's back then, I'm glad I was able to see at least a fraction of what it was like before I was born. But then the Red Nation attacked... jk)


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 9, 2018)

Lately I’ve been playing a game called life 

And I think I’m starting to actually get good at it


----------



## Frick (Nov 9, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> Lately I’ve been playing a game called life
> 
> And I think I’m starting to actually get good at it







Never get complacent!


----------



## EntropyZ (Nov 9, 2018)

Frick said:


> View attachment 110217
> 
> Never get complacent!


I just got reminded of why this is the last thing I will ever play. As a kid, trying beating the first level felt like homework rather than the game being any fun. I had the pleasure of breaking something on purpose so... the controller didn't survive. I got too worked up to keep playing without any mistakes.


----------



## Frick (Nov 9, 2018)

EntropyZ said:


> I just got reminded of why this is the last thing I will ever play. As a kid, trying beating the first level felt like homework rather than the game being any fun. I had the pleasure of breaking something on purpose so... the controller didn't survive. I got too worked up to keep playing without any mistakes.



You should try IWBTG. (I actually got to the final boss of that game, one of the few accomplishments I have to my name)


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Nov 9, 2018)

Okay let me get this out of the way, I'm a Warframe fangirl. And Founder. And I LOVE Warframe, I even have the official T-shirt (no joke they sent me one with the Founder package).

Fortuna is _amazing. _It's also visually stunning. I think DE has really outdone themselves with the art style and fidelity of the graphics. Here are some screenies. 


Spoiler































I think it looks amazing and I can run it at steady 62 fps cap at 1440p.. and it's free too. Though I've probably spent more money in this game than any other game combined lol..


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 9, 2018)

this is just as good as last light



Spoiler


----------



## Frick (Nov 9, 2018)

I still don't know what Warframe actually is. The name has always conjured up like a tactical tank game, or something like Mechwarrior och Tribes. Is Tribes close?


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Nov 9, 2018)

Frick said:


> I still don't know what Warframe actually is. The name has always conjured up like a tactical tank game, or something like Mechwarrior och Tribes. Is Tribes close?


It's uh, complicated. Without spoiling any quests or storyline: it's essentially a 3rd person sci-fi action/adventure game where you control a space ninja utilising a variety of guns, melee weapons and even a set of mechanical wings to fly around with. It started off as mostly a 'corridor' TPS with procedurally generated levels called "tilesets" but now it has SO MUCH MORE. With two massive open world areas for you to explore and two cities where you can get bounties, trade, socialise and all kinds of stuff. I have heard comparisons drawn with the Destiny games, FWIW.

The universe/lore is highly original IMO, and its gripping. The quests they have added have _feels _ like you would get from a story game like Metro 2033. It's completely free and honestly done very well; real money stuff is just cosmetics and boosts and stuff but a lot of it you can get without spending a penny. IMHO it feels well balanced between rewarding spending a bit of money and not being a drag to get in gameplay.

Give it a go


----------



## Frick (Nov 9, 2018)

"Flying space ninja" and "gripping story" sounds like mutually exclusive concepts. 

I'm tempted, but I don't have the Interwebz for it (highly metered connection).


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Nov 9, 2018)

Frick said:


> "Flying space ninja" and "gripping story" sounds like mutually exclusive concepts.
> 
> I'm tempted, but I don't have the Interwebz for it (highly metered connection).


Haha yeah they do lol. But it's explained very well in-game.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 9, 2018)

Loving Shadow Warrior 2 but I think I'm close to the end.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Nov 10, 2018)

Finally got all the parts to craft Garuda. Time to hunt for some minerals/rocks/ores along with them hard-to-get materials & get standing points for Solaris United.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 10, 2018)

Finished Shadow Warrior 2.  It's a huge improvement from the first game and I'm looking forward to a third installment.

Playing Windforge now.  It's pretty fun.  It's like Terraria with a zeppelin.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Nov 11, 2018)

More on Destiny 2. Forsaken Expansion pack was on promo deal, so... I bought it & continued playing it. Will post a snapshot later.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 11, 2018)

Finished 2033, though short, it sucked me in more than any game has been able to recently.



Spoiler: pics















































I went back to rotr straight way after finishing metro, tried chapter replay elite with card modifiers and I gotta say I haven't had this much fun with the game when in story mode.



Spoiler: pics


----------



## Plipos (Nov 12, 2018)

I like pubg


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 12, 2018)

Plipos said:


> I like pubg


Welcome to TPU!


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 12, 2018)

Finished ROTR,after the first rather long winded part of the game the story really picked up after geothermal valley, I almost binge played it till the end since yesterday. There's lots of exploration to be done for the most part of the game, those who like to play slowly will like it,I did. It's good that for the last few chapters they switch the approach and the game becomes more action oriented.I'm definitely tempted to get sotr now, though I'll probably wait for a price drop. Also,one of my favourites in terms of graphics, though you have to go into manual settings and use with vxao and 2x supersampling to really see how beautiful it looks.



Spoiler: pics


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Nov 12, 2018)

Still playing Monster Hunter World and got back on Fallout 4 now that i got the 2 expansions and Hitman .
Ready to play Hitman 2 XD .


----------



## AlejoZ (Nov 12, 2018)

Old games are the best! [BF3]


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 12, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Loving Shadow Warrior 2 but I think I'm close to the end.



No you're not. There is a new game + and it even has its own farmable currency with a very grindy progression curve, to make your OP weaponry even MOAR OP

BOOM GOES DA BOOMSTICK!



Frick said:


> I still don't know what Warframe actually is. The name has always conjured up like a tactical tank game, or something like Mechwarrior och Tribes. Is Tribes close?



The best, most intricate free to play grind on the planet, basically. Very smart business model where you don't really need to spend anything, but kinda do, and you don't really need to farm everything, but you kinda do. It runs on a potato, plays super smooth and its all about progression and freedom of choice. You can build an endless amount of wildly different weapons both ranged and melee, and you can modify your 'Warframes' (combat suits) to excel in specific areas. Its deep and action based at the same time and there is so much content you will literally drown in it. Its far too much to take in really.

Story wise don't expect too much, its clearly an afterthought. Lore is added as they go.

When you ask what is the purpose of this game... I think the true endgame here is looking cool. Fashion-frame is a thing  It has a Captura mode these days of which I posted some pics a while back;





And then there is CLEM, of course


----------



## RCoon (Nov 12, 2018)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> Finally got all the parts to craft Garuda. Time to hunt for some minerals/rocks/ores along with them hard-to-get materials & get standing points for Solaris United.View attachment 110260


I'm still farming Revenant Neuroptics. Doing max level bounties is getting tedious. Took an extremely long break from warframe, had every frame and now I'm 2 frames behind. My OCD is killing me.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 12, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> No you're not. There is a new game + and it even has its own farmable currency with a very grindy progression curve, to make your OP weaponry even MOAR OP
> 
> BOOM GOES DA BOOMSTICK!


In SW2 you can start new campaing at whatever progress your character is. Best thing ever, do a shadow fury build around 50% progression and start over.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Nov 12, 2018)

I started looking through all my games and finally decided to get into one that I've had a copy for a while - Fallout 4.

This has been one of the more irritating games in a while I've had to muck around with the .ini to get it to run correctly - i can't play the game on windowed (borderless or not) when you have 2D Surround setup, the mouse keeps leaving the game screen on me at times. I can't actually set the 1920x1080 resolution in the setup menu as full screen.....Seriously Bethesda, WTF? I have to force fullscreen in the .ini for 1920x1080. 

Anyway, unlocking the FPS, everything maxed and I'm pushing 150+ fps in the starting area and dips into the low 70s at times when you get around a lot of buildings in a city. But with the FPS unlocked when you go into menus the FPS rockets to 900+ and everything is super fast, which makes picking locks super hard. The fast pace is even felt when I'm pulling 120+ while running - feels like I pressed the fast forward button on my VCR (VCR.....man I feel old and I haven't even hit 40 yet). Even when NPCs are talking, the faster FPS makes it so the animation doesn't match the audio and sometimes the game will have the character spouting out one sentence and before they finish it, they've started their next line of speech and they overlap. So, I had to lock the FPS back at 60.

The game is okay, but it feels like a poor man's version of Fallout 3. I'll see if the story keeps me playing because right now I'm just not impressed with the first 3 hours I put into the game so far. Everything still feels clunky like the last two Fallout games Bethesda pushed out....and the dog, he's only been with me for 2 hours so far and he's pissing me off. He constantly gets in my way, he doesn't do anything except growl at enemies or stand there and gets his ass kicked.....at least he can play the decoy for me while I can shoot/hit things.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 12, 2018)

neatfeatguy said:


> I started looking through all my games and finally decided to get into one that I've had a copy for a while - Fallout 4.
> 
> This has been one of the more irritating games in a while I've had to muck around with the .ini to get it to run correctly - i can't play the game on windowed (borderless or not) when you have 2D Surround setup, the mouse keeps leaving the game screen on me at times. I can't actually set the 1920x1080 resolution in the setup menu as full screen.....Seriously Bethesda, WTF? I have to force fullscreen in the .ini for 1920x1080.
> 
> ...


I learned how to stop unlocked FPS from being a problem in games developed in Unity in 2 weeks. Bethesda has no excuse (except that their engine is about 15 years old). They (stupidly) tie their physics engine to onscreen FPS.

EDIT: If you play Skyrim with unlocked FPS you can sometimes walk into a house and get killed by a flying basket of apples, since the physics engine can't handle forces being applied to objects that fast, and thus they become Mach 6 projectiles capable of 1-shotting the player.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 12, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> Heroes 3 is my neighbours fav game, it was built at bad times for gaming industry, but at good times for gamers. One of the best ever made. I still have a gog version of it somewhare on hdd, in case my neighbour crashes his OS
> 
> And you should really get a case which supports two optical drives and get an optical drive if for nothing else, then for clean install of windows from original dvd. The second slot might be usefull too, I'm saving up to buy Scythe krocraft extra pack. You can still get cases like that, even with all the modern stuff, like psu shroud and RGB...


Portable plug in blu ray drive eliminated the need for any pc to have a drive years ago and I use it once a year ,usb for os too here.
Still grinding through forza 4, farcry 4 , and somewhat tempted(by RD2) to try and finish the story on gtaV since I balked at 28% 4 times already.

@RCoon you make me wanna try that for chuckles


----------



## neatfeatguy (Nov 12, 2018)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Portable plug in blu ray drive eliminated the need for any pc to have a drive years ago and I use it once a year ,usb fo os too here.
> Still grinding through forza 4, farcry 4 , and somewhat tempted to try and finish the story on gtaV since I balked at 28% 4 times already.
> 
> @RCoon you make me wanna try that for chuckles



I have a Blu-ray drive still, great for letting me rip my BR/DVDs for my Plex server. Are the 5.25" bays still needed....I suppose not, but you can get great use out of them, still. I also have a couple of HDD brackets for 5.25" bays, should I feel that I need a place for more HDDs. Actually, I had them for my last tower - I took out the HDD cages that blocked the front fan intake and stuck my two HDDs in the 5.25" bays.

I stopped even trying to play GTAV because the cutscenes don't support 2D Surround. The cut scenes are all squished (or maybe overly stretched....I can't remember). I tried a few suggestions I found online, but none of them worked. The game itself runs well on 5760x1080, but without a fix from Rockstar to allow the cut scenes to play correctly I think the 6-8 hours I put into the MP aspect of the game is all that I've really done with it. I wouldn't have the game if a buddy didn't buy it on a sale for me to play MP with him a few others, but it was short lived for me because PUBG came out and they all jumped to that game.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 12, 2018)

I never understood what slack and hash games are.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 12, 2018)

neatfeatguy said:


> I have a Blu-ray drive still, great for letting me rip my BR/DVDs for my Plex server. Are the 5.25" bays still needed....I suppose not, but you can get great use out of them, still. I also have a couple of HDD brackets for 5.25" bays, should I feel that I need a place for more HDDs. Actually, I had them for my last tower - I took out the HDD cages that blocked the front fan intake and stuck my two HDDs in the 5.25" bays.
> 
> I stopped even trying to play GTAV because the cutscenes don't support 2D Surround. The cut scenes are all squished (or maybe overly stretched....I can't remember). I tried a few suggestions I found online, but none of them worked. The game itself runs well on 5760x1080, but without a fix from Rockstar to allow the cut scenes to play correctly I think the 6-8 hours I put into the MP aspect of the game is all that I've really done with it. I wouldn't have the game if a buddy didn't buy it on a sale for me to play MP with him a few others, but it was short lived for me because PUBG came out and they all jumped to that game.


Between the ps4 and pc I've put nearly 300hrs into gtaV multiplayer alone and I am a old guy 40s , i just like driving and flying and shooting.
But the heists were good i had a good band of four so the comedy banter death restarts might have helped, often so close to s perfect finish bsnk heist then id get the grenade launcher out to deal with the cops and quick as a flash ,a rebound of a lampost, or door edge and we're all dead.
I was banned from grenade launchers.


----------



## Frick (Nov 12, 2018)

RCoon said:


> I learned how to stop unlocked FPS from being a problem in games developed in Unity in 2 weeks. Bethesda has no excuse (except that their engine is about 15 years old). They (stupidly) tie their physics engine to onscreen FPS.
> 
> EDIT: If you play Skyrim with unlocked FPS you can sometimes walk into a house and get killed by a flying basket of apples, since the physics engine can't handle forces being applied to objects that fast, and thus they become Mach 6 projectiles capable of 1-shotting the player.



Reminds me of hit recovery and other threshold nonsene from days long gone.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 12, 2018)

Skate 2 (Xbox 360)

I see now why people say that this is the best skateboarding game ever. I have Skate 3 also, but there's something about this which just makes this feel better. Wasn't even expensive, 13eur at local Gamestop. I've played this before, but not completed, and since I sold my old console (and of course I didn't back up save files, RIP 207h of FF XIII savedata also..) it kinda feels like a new game for me.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Nov 12, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> Skate 2 (Xbox 360)
> 
> I see now why people say that this is the best skateboarding game ever. I have Skate 3 also, but there's something about this which just makes this feel better. Wasn't even expensive, 13eur at local Gamestop. I've played this before, but not completed, and since I sold my old console (and of course I didn't back up save files, RIP 207h of FF XIII savedata also..) it kinda feels like a new game for me.



Reminds me of the days of FFVII on the PS1. 200+ hours of time sunk into the game. My family went on some stupid vacation to drive across a chunk of the country to see Mt Rushmore (boring) and other crap.....younger brother lent out the PS1 to a friend of his, but didn't keep the memory card at home. We got the PS1 back and his friend wiped all the saved data on the memory card and had saved a few games that he was playing on it. I was so pissed. I tried playing FFVII after that to get back to where I was, but I was so upset still, that after couple of hours I just said screw it and I haven't played the game since.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 12, 2018)

what do you guys think of mafia III ? worth playing at a heavily discounted price or a complete waste of time ?



neatfeatguy said:


> Reminds me of the days of FFVII on the PS1. 200+ hours of time sunk into the game. My family went on some stupid vacation to drive across a chunk of the country to see Mt Rushmore (boring) and other crap.....younger brother lent out the PS1 to a friend of his, but didn't keep the memory card at home. We got the PS1 back and his friend wiped all the saved data on the memory card and had saved a few games that he was playing on it. I was so pissed. I tried playing FFVII after that to get back to where I was, but I was so upset still, that after couple of hours I just said screw it and I haven't played the game since.


what a dick move.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 12, 2018)

Currently bienging Black OPs IIII on Xbox One X until I fully complete my rig than I’ll be playing Black OPs IIII on that


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 12, 2018)

neatfeatguy said:


> Reminds me of the days of FFVII on the PS1. 200+ hours of time sunk into the game. My family went on some stupid vacation to drive across a chunk of the country to see Mt Rushmore (boring) and other crap.....younger brother lent out the PS1 to a friend of his, but didn't keep the memory card at home. We got the PS1 back and his friend wiped all the saved data on the memory card and had saved a few games that he was playing on it. I was so pissed. I tried playing FFVII after that to get back to where I was, but I was so upset still, that after couple of hours I just said screw it and I haven't played the game since.


Reminds me how I accidentally formatted my uncle's memory card when I was 6yrs old. As you can see, I'm Finnish and I was like "hmm, what's this format thing.." 

But at least I was just a stupid kid who didn't know what that meant. 

edit: But about FF VII... hell, I've played that hundreds of hours since 1999, finished about 15 times. And when thinking the time I've spent on all FF games together, I guess that 10k hours isn't enough..


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 12, 2018)

neatfeatguy said:


> Reminds me of the days of FFVII on the PS1. 200+ hours of time sunk into the game. My family went on some stupid vacation to drive across a chunk of the country to see Mt Rushmore (boring) and other crap.....younger brother lent out the PS1 to a friend of his, but didn't keep the memory card at home. We got the PS1 back and his friend wiped all the saved data on the memory card and had saved a few games that he was playing on it. I was so pissed. I tried playing FFVII after that to get back to where I was, but I was so upset still, that after couple of hours I just said screw it and I haven't played the game since.



I did this to my Baldur's Gate 2 save back in the day. Accidentally wiped the wrong map as I swapped to a new PC. 200+ hours of something I only half understood, yet mastered, up in smoke 

My second playthrough did happen though, but with frequent use of console commands


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 12, 2018)

I finished Wind Forge using mucho-grande hackery (1000 Vulcan steel ignots? why yes, please).  The game is Terraria-like but it isn't no Terraria.  Namely, it lacks the refinement and polish that Terraria has.  I have four main gripes:

1) I decided to be a pirate.  Well, not really a pirate because they shoot first, but in trying to seize their ships can deconstruct them for salvage, more and more attacking ships came.  I think in total, there was three plus a whale.  When a forth spawned and started pelting me with bullets, I "NOPED" on out of there.  I have no idea why the AI decided to pepper me and that spot with hostiles.  It makes no sense.  That wasn't the only incident either.  It just seems to like to RNG enemies and there isn't much rhyme or reason to the logic behind it (in Terraria, they always spawn outside of the visible area according to the biome).

2) The game has a lot of "temples" which are guarded by a boss.  The temples can be described quite simply:
2a) Layout is a maze and the maze generally only has one path to the cheese boss.
2b) There's vases to break which usually just have some ammo.  There's also 2 or 3 dead ends which have a chest--usually with fairly minor loot. The only major loot is from the boss itself.
2c) There's platforms, doors, hatches, and walls.
2d) Other than the boss, there's only two types of hostiles: implaced turrets make up the bulk of them and human guards.  The turrets usually attack the guards and the turrets win so...  If you have a good gun and ammo, you can kill the turrets in one spray/blast so often, they can't even get a shot off.
2e) The most interesting part of the temples is that, after you loot the boss, the temple itself does  something unique in response.  Some spam spike traps on all of the floors.  Some turn their walls into explosive blocks that go boom with very little damage.  Some turn to sand and collapse.  You always had to think ahead about what would be the best way to escape.  This is really the only thing notable about temple design.
Basing temple design off a maze where most paths are dead ends was a poor game design choice.

3) No fast travel.  The main story often sends you across the map for this or that.  Transit between cities gets tediuous.

4) Framerate tanked in places, especially when fulling exploring a temple. It's like the game was trying to render all of the areas that the fog of war was removed on even if it was far off perspective.

I think I would give the game 3/5. It's not terrible but it is not fantastic either.



Been playing "Oxygen Not Included" since.  I think I'm on my sixth or seventh attempt because I don't like my layout for one reason or another.  I wish the game had tutorials like Facterio has.  The fact it has none means a lot of trial and error.  So far I'm liking it but I'm finding aspects of it intimidating like storage.  Game doesn't want you to just build a storage tank like Facterio; it wants you to build inlets and outlets where storage is structural like Terraria.  I don't particularly have a problem with that but, again, no tutorials.  I have to try (and fail) to figure out what each of these storage structures need and find a place for them.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 12, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> what do you guys think of mafia III ? worth playing at a heavily discounted price or a complete waste of time ?


There are plenty of detractors of it, but I liked it.  I just got done playing it a second time.  

I will admit to some bias, as I know nearly every building and landmark in the game.  The city layout and neighborhoods are different, but the character of the different neighborhoods is recognizable.  It still feels a lot like my New Orleans.  

I think the gameplay is fine.  Once you learn the various cars’ feel, control of them gets to be really fun. Until you do that, they are skittish.  Gunplay is very good.  

The big downside is it is at least a 60 hour game that can get repetitive on the side missions.  Also, graphics are meh.  There are moments of brilliance, especially with lighting in the swamps outside the city, but that is it.  

The DLC’s are very good!   

Yes, worth it at anything but the full price, which doesn’t exist anymore.


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 12, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> I never understood what slack and hash games are.



It's a series of games designed to test how many clicks can your mouse take without dying on the user. They all secretly report number of mouse clicks to their respective companies, and that information is being sold to third parties, and then you see advertisments for new mice on your browser.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 12, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> USB drives can be written on. And if you're downloading new builds of windows from internet, I sincerely hope you have a reliable source for it. I'm a bit security savvy, and prefer dvd and always recommend it to people. Yes, it feels like a century old technology, but it gets job done on every machine. Securely.


Straight from MS via their media creation tool. I could take a nap, cook, visit a friend and visit the market in that time what it takes to install from DVD..

I haven't installed any OS from optical media since... 2011?


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 12, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> It's a series of games designed to test how many clicks can your mouse take without dying on the user. They all secretly report number of mouse clicks to their respective companies, and that information is being sold to third parties, and then you see advertisments for new mice on your browser.



This is gold


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 12, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> Straight from MS via their media creation tool. I could take a nap, cook, visit a friend and visit the market in that time what it takes to install from DVD..
> 
> I haven't installed any OS from optical media since... 2011?



All wonderfull things that are more important then installing windows


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 13, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> It's a series of games designed to test how many clicks can your mouse take without dying on the user. They all secretly report number of mouse clicks to their respective companies, and that information is being sold to third parties, and then you see advertisments for new mice on your browser.


Yup, unless it's Hack 'n' Slash, then they sell the information to Google and Facebook.


Got up to cycle (day) 34 in Oxygen Not Included and everything sort of fell apart due to atrocious planning.  I thought I had a good system going with electrolysis getting me hydrogen and oxygen from water but the system kept collapsing for one reason or another.  In an attempt to fix those problems, I unleashed a pool of water and hydrogen floated up into that void away from the pump which sent it to the hydrogen power plants.  In other words, the situation devolved to a point that...it just wasn't working out.

What I'd really like to do is set up a system like a sever room where all of the air in the facility flows in one direction and is being replaced every few minutes.  That way I can remove impurities and keep every room supplied with what it needs.  I glanced through the research tree and didn't find anything like that.

Anywho, I researched and toyed around enough to know what I did wrong in a lot of regards.  I just need to plan 100 steps ahead and not screw up bad again...


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Nov 13, 2018)

Here's my Garuda. X3


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 14, 2018)

Back up to cycle 34 and I'm happy how things are going so far:


Spoiler: pic










I noticed one problem already: all three showers can't operate simutaneously because it overwhelms the pipe.  I think the most I seen work together is two...and they might have had to be synchronized to mesh together.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 14, 2018)

neatfeatguy said:


> Reminds me of the days of FFVII on the PS1. 200+ hours of time sunk into the game. My family went on some stupid vacation to drive across a chunk of the country to see Mt Rushmore (boring) and other crap.....younger brother lent out the PS1 to a friend of his, but didn't keep the memory card at home. We got the PS1 back and his friend wiped all the saved data on the memory card and had saved a few games that he was playing on it. I was so pissed. I tried playing FFVII after that to get back to where I was, but I was so upset still, that after couple of hours I just said screw it and I haven't played the game since.


Memory cards you say? The PS1 card still has my NFS save where my name came from it went on your license plate. When I moved to Norway I had to sell all my gear but kept these.  I missed out on GT4 so when I bought a PS3 with backwards compatibility I grabbed the Platinum and was so excited. The PSN forums had a thread were we were mailing around memory card reader so I had it mailed to me thinking I could transfer my saves to GT4. Imagine my sadness when I found out NTSC and PAL saves weren’t compatible


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 14, 2018)

Final Fantasy IV: The After Years (PC)

Never played this before, now I've played one or two tales per night. Still have stuff to do..


----------



## Frick (Nov 14, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> USB drives can be written on. And if you're downloading new builds of windows from internet, I sincerely hope you have a reliable source for it. I'm a bit security savvy, and prefer dvd and always recommend it to people. Yes, it feels like a century old technology, but it gets job done on every machine. Securely.



If a computer can't boot from USB it's likely too old to use even for basic internet stuff and it definitely won't run Windows well.


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 14, 2018)

Has anyone else played Cuisine Royale?

https://store.steampowered.com/app/884660/Cuisine_Royale/


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 14, 2018)

biffzinker said:


> Has anyone else played Cuisine Royale?
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/884660/Cuisine_Royale/



A PUBG parody in early access that already has raving reviews that speak of bad servers and maintenance. 

NOTY


----------



## aliovalio (Nov 14, 2018)

No  of course not at the same time


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 14, 2018)

I started Oxygen Not Included over again because temperature crept up on me.  I was placing agriculture on the perimeter and heat was bleeding in from the outside putting crops out of temperature range.  I was also doing a terrible job at managing polluted water and polluted oxygen.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Nov 15, 2018)

Almost reaching the 400 power ceiling in Destiny 2. Still a long way before I settled into using Legendary or Exotic grade armors & weapons...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 15, 2018)

Finished the two main quests lines in Assassins Creed Odyssey. 192 hours. Damn that is one fun game! Yes it can get a bit repetitious sometimes, but there are always new places to go and new tertiary quest lines to follow.  

For me, it was the best RPG type game since The Witcher 3.  CDPR are going to have to up their game for Cyberpunk, because Ubisoft took very good notes on how to make a perfect game.  They got this one to about 92%!

I’ll pick out some additional screenshots in the next couple days.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Nov 15, 2018)

@rtwjunkie 192 hours. Dayum! O.O


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 15, 2018)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> @rtwjunkie 192 hours. Dayum! O.O


There really is a lot of content in AC Odyssey. The map is still strewn with question marks, areas remain unexplored and side quests that I know of so far still need solving.  So there is a lot more left besides the main two quests.


----------



## Drone (Nov 15, 2018)

*Metal Gear Solid: Snake Eater 3D* looks so good after all these years. Its 20 frame/s cap (like it was for Peace Walker) don't bother me at all













I remember playing it on ps2 but prefer Nintendo version.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 15, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> Finished the two main quests lines in Assassins Creed Odyssey. 192 hours. Damn that is one fun game! Yes it can get a bit repetitious sometimes, but there are always new places to go and new tertiary quest lines to follow.
> 
> For me, it was the best RPG type game since The Witcher 3.  CDPR are going to have to up their game for Cyberpunk, because Ubisoft took very good notes on how to make a perfect game.  They got this one to about 92%!
> 
> I’ll pick out some additional screenshots in the next couple days.


assassin's creed & deus ex crossover incoming ?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 15, 2018)

Taking a break from Oxygen Not Included to try Shadow Tactics: Blades of the Shogun.  Shadow Tactics isn't as good as I expected it to be mainly because the controls suck.  They're atrocious using keyboard and mouse.  Xbox 360 controller is better but still not very good.  Take, for example, camera control.  You'd think left stick would pan and holding down while moving left stick would pitch and rotate but, no, left stick click does a whole lot of nothing.  If you want to pitch and rotate, you have to hold the right trigger and then move the joystick.  Why?  When controls suck, everything that should be simple ends up being needlessly complicated.  I wish I could refund the game but it's too late for that.


----------



## NightOfChrist (Nov 15, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> There really is a lot of content in AC Odyssey. The map is still strewn with question marks, areas remain unexplored and side quests that I know of so far still need solving.  So there is a lot more left besides the main two quests.



Content galore, just like TW3. There's a new update too that will be released soon on 11/15 according to Ubisoft. It's already 11/16 (November 16) here in Tokyo but I still don't see Steam downloading anything. Maybe a few hours later?

One of the new features from the update is Visual Customization System.


----------



## jormungand (Nov 16, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> There really is a lot of content in AC Odyssey. The map is still strewn with question marks, areas remain unexplored and side quests that I know of so far still need solving.  So there is a lot more left besides the main two quests.


Origin vs Odyssey, can you make a comparison btw them??
strong and weak points maybe to start///


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 16, 2018)

jormungand said:


> Origin vs Odyssey, can you make a comparison btw them??
> strong and weak points maybe to start///


Honestly, think of Origin as a test case and practice for Odyssey. Odyssey improves on it in every way. 

I really think the only weakness is the smaller side quests, of which there are many, can get repetitious.  There are a lot of bigger side quest lines  that are every bit as fun and interesting as the main quests. 

The smaller side quests usually are mercenary jobs you pick up on a public board, like TW3.  I rationalize it this way:  you are a mercenary.  As a mercenary, you DO need to make money along the way to saving your family’s heritage.

The acting for most main or important characters is very good.  One exception is Deimos. It is so annoying and over done that I am very glad I played as Kassandra, his sister.  Combat is good, although dodging is more effective than blocking.  

Greece is fabulous, beautiful, and huge.  All the main islands are there.  All the Greek lands are just smaller versions of the real thing.  It doesn’t hurt gameplay at all though.  It’s plenty big.  Life exists everywhere, people going about their lives, conversations happening. It feels alive. 

For me, it was some of the best money I have spent on a game.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Nov 16, 2018)

didn't get Odyssey since Origins didn't strike me fancy. Still, its a better game than the other AC series. Meanwhile I'm continuing the main story quest for Destiny 2. Time to hunt the Red Legion down; one by one.


----------



## Mayclore (Nov 16, 2018)

I've finally jumped on the Warframe express, trying to clear out Ceres to get to Jupiter.


----------



## Megan (Nov 16, 2018)

Anybody checked out the black friday sale on ps store games? Are you guys gonna buy any


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 17, 2018)

Started Odyssey. The game is gorgeous,but I'm disappointed to see it doesn't really compare to witcher 3 in terms of character customization. Yeah,you have a pretty basic skill tree and armor stats, but if you consider the depth of witcher's skill tree+potions and decoctions+armor perks+mutations+runes it doesn't compare at all. I had so many various builds in witcher 3 it was ridiculous,this looks very rudimentary. I don't think it will surprise me in that respect the further i progress,I think it's just story driven with just very basic character custimization for a modern rpg.

I also played some Destiny 2 I got for free, back when a trial version was made free I enjooyed it a lot, so I'm obviously very happy to be able to play the entirety of the base game for free.


----------



## Frick (Nov 17, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> Started Odyssey. The game is gorgeous,but I'm disappointed to see it doesn't really compare to witcher 3 in terms of character customization. Yeah,you have a pretty basic skill tree and armor stats, but if you consider the depth of witcher's skill tree+potions and decoctions+armor perks+mutations+runes it doesn't compare at all. I had so many various builds in witcher 3 it was ridiculous,this looks very rudimentary. I don't think it will surprise me in that respect the further i progress,I think it's just story driven with just very basic character custimization for a modern rpg.



Which isn't surprising; The Witcher comes from RPG-land, Assassins Creed comes from action-adventure-land. I don't even think Odessey is marketed as an RPG but rather an action-adventure with RPG elements.


----------



## Cvrk (Nov 17, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> but I'm disappointed to see it doesn't really compare to witcher 3 in terms of character customization.


 Inaccurate

I never played the Witcher games. I lived the Witcher games. - with this said don't remember any customization in the Witcher 3 game whatsoever. Aside from the _put another peace of armor on_, maybe...? 

If another peace of armor is considered customization of the character, with the the legit version of the game by now patch 1.07 is out, and has been for the past 2 days 6 minutes and 14 seconds.  What Ubisoft has done with this patch is unique and has never been seen in the year of our Lord 2018. 

Every game has the same flaw, as did the Witcher, if it looks amazing you need to put it aside cuz you found an uglier one with better stats. How many of us fight bad guys and take on bosses in game with a sht armor just cuz we love the immersion and we need our character to look amazing!? I know i did it many times in the Witcher 3, until I installed a mod that allowed the armor to level up along side my character. 

Ubisoft did it! With patch 1.07 you not only never need to carry the armor in Assassins' Creed Odyssey with you, as long as it was unlocked you can keep whatever armor set you got best for stats, but completely change it's look with something you had in the past. 

Other games have came close to this (Guild Wars 2) but Ubisoft has set the standard, and from now on nothing will never bee the same!
 Each time you will play a game, get an amazing helmet just to have it changed 5 hours of gameplay latter when you found a lvl 10+ better stats one that looks like sht, you will forever remember *Assassins' Freaking Creed Odyssey*



Spoiler: foot in fish


----------



## ShurikN (Nov 17, 2018)

Cvrk said:


> Other games have came close to this (Guild Wars 2) but Ubisoft has set the standard, and from now on nothing will never bee the same!
> Each time you will play a game, get an amazing helmet just to have it changed 5 hours of gameplay latter when you found a lvl 10+ better stats one that looks like sht, you will forever remember *Assassins' Freaking Creed Odyssey*


Destiny has an upgrade system where low level gear can be upgraded to the level of the higher one while keeping the looks of the original one. The other one gets destroyed in the process. It's like infusing the weak part with the power of the stronger one. Each gear slot can only be upgraded with items that belong to that slot. For example, chest armor can only be upgraded with chest armor. And the same goes with other 4 armor slots and 3 weapon slots.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 17, 2018)

RCoon said:


> New Warframe patch is up, I missed publish day, I might jump back on it next week to get the event items. The kubrow pet from last patch was utter shite though, so was the prove vandal weapon. Only good thing that came out of that patch was the event mods



I would love to get back into that game. I haven't really touched it since they did the overhaul on the skill system (can't remember what it's called) I don't have anyone else to play with either so if i did return it then it would be just me solo'n planets with my rhino


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 17, 2018)

Cvrk said:


> Inaccurate
> 
> I never played the Witcher games. I lived the Witcher games. - with this said don't remember any customization in the Witcher 3 game whatsoever. Aside from the _put another peace of armor on_, maybe...?


Then you completely missed dozens if not hundreds of hours put into choosing the right combination of Geralt's skills,mutations and armor,which for me was as good as the story.  If for you that was just putting another piece of armor on and upping your attack power then sorry,but you missed so much. The combat was simple,but building your battle skills was so intricate and fun if you experimented and not just stuck to the obvious path.The armor in witcher 3 worked entirely *on percentages* not levels and raw numbers. You could have a piece of lvl 50 armor that completely outdid lvl 80 one if paired with the right skill build. The whole fun with finding a nice,shiny piece of armor that was pretty but also shit for fighting was putting hours of thinking,changing,trials and errors, to make your build compensate for it and then finally getting it to work for you.Installing a mod was the easy path,but like I said,takes a lot of fun from my experience.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 17, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> Started Odyssey. The game is gorgeous,but I'm disappointed to see it doesn't really compare to witcher 3 in terms of character customization. Yeah,you have a pretty basic skill tree and armor stats, but if you consider the depth of witcher's skill tree+potions and decoctions+armor perks+mutations+runes it doesn't compare at all. I had so many various builds in witcher 3 it was ridiculous,this looks very rudimentary. I don't think it will surprise me in that respect the further i progress,I think it's just story driven with just very basic character custimization for a modern rpg.
> 
> I also played some Destiny 2 I got for free, back when a trial version was made free I enjooyed it a lot, so I'm obviously very happy to be able to play the entirety of the base game for free.


The skill customization in Odyssey makes a lot of difference.  Master a number of those to level 3 and you’ll see how much of an impact they have on your skills and what you can do.  It is significant, and more of an impact than many of Geralt’s Skill improvements.

@Frick is right, it’s an action adventure with a lot of RPG elements, but the RPG elements are well done.  I would argue that The Witcher games are RPG-lite, and almost down to the action adventure with a lot of RPG elements that Odyssey is.

What skills you choose to specialize in, or have active for use in combat at any one time DO make a difference.  What armor and weapons you choose,  either as sets or as mismatched parts of sets rounds out various advantages and disadvantages.  They can allow you to be a full specialist in one skill or type of skills with a complete set, if you find it all, or you can be a jack of many trades by mixing (altho with less impact on those attack or defense stats).  It’s all very well done.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 17, 2018)

got rid of the first mercenary in AC:Odyssey. He kept killing me in a sword fight cause he was lvl 5 but I got him to chase me on a high roof and used bull rush to push him to fall to his death   I also noticed how you can ignite your arrows with fire,sweet.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 17, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> got rid of the first mercenary in AC:Odyssey. He kept killing me in a sword fight cause he was lvl 5 but I got him to chase me on a high roof and used bull rush to push him to fall to his death   I also noticed how you can ignite your arrows with fire,sweet.


Yep. Firing through flames at someone is greatI even better if you shoot an oil jug nearby too.


----------



## flmatter (Nov 17, 2018)

Grim Dawn is on sale at humble bundle, thinking of picking it up. Anyone playing it? Any info or should I stay away? Thanks


----------



## infrared (Nov 17, 2018)

I just downloaded Wolfenstein II: The new colossus, really enjoyable game imo, not very demanding to run. I quite like the gun mechanics, the ability to dual wield different weapons is really cool. I needed something other than PUBG! Pretty much the only game I play 
A mate keeps telling me to get Fallout 76, but I really don't want to pay money for such a lazy release. Movement is tied to fps still, so they implement a 60fps lock.  I thought they were going to start again, not just build on the broken mess of Fallout 4. Mate doesn't see the problem since he's on a low end system and 60hz monitor


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 17, 2018)

flmatter said:


> Grim Dawn is on sale at humble bundle, thinking of picking it up. Anyone playing it? Any info or should I stay away? Thanks


Too repetitive/brainless.  I am not a fan and I think I got it free.  I think I'd rather play Witcher EE again (for the third or fourth time) than replay Grim Dawn.


I finally was doing good in Oxygen Not Included...until I ran water through my refinery and dumped it back in to the water pool where it was taken to the plants and now the plants are too hot to grow so starvation for everyone!  My oldest autosave is after the refinery damage.  My only save before that was literally 90 cycles ago (literally just started the map).  I don't know if I can salvage this.


----------



## Frick (Nov 17, 2018)

flmatter said:


> Grim Dawn is on sale at humble bundle, thinking of picking it up. Anyone playing it? Any info or should I stay away? Thanks





FordGT90Concept said:


> Too repetitive/brainless.  I am not a fan and I think I got it free.  I think I'd rather play Witcher EE again (for the third or fourth time) than replay Grim Dawn.



Oohh well this depends entirely on what you're after. Comparing it to The Witcher is extremely unfair. You might as well compare Diablo with Planescape: Torment.

Essentially it's a refined Titan Quest. It shares an almost embarassing amount of mechanics with that game, but everything is better, sharper, cleaner (and with crafting Lite!). I'd say go for it. I played it for like 60 hours or so the first weeks after purchase (this summer); I haven't been hooked on a game so much for ages. It is repetitive in the same way Diablo is repetitive. You do the same things over and over (and over and over and over and over) and if you don't like the mechanics you'll hate it, but if you like them you'll be in ARPG heaven.

BTW, calling @Vayra86.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 17, 2018)

I pondered my Oxygen Not Included situation and determined it's FUBAR.  I need to start a new world (I've lost count how many times) and try to remember to create a custom save every 10 cycles or so to prevent autosave overwrite.

Already have 70 hours in the game and I still feel like I'm just scratching the surface.  I can't remember a game quite like this that, when you think you have it all figured out, it kicks you in the gonads and laughs in your face.  I don't feel defeated though, I feel challenged.


Also, I'm warming up to Shadow Tactics.  I think my poor first impression of it was because I was (and still am) playing on Hardcore.  If you can take your time to figure out what works and doesn't work, it's fun.  I'm not sure how far into the game I am at this point but I'm looking forward to replaying it without hardcore mode enabled.  Every mission has 9 special objectives to do that it tracks so it certainly does have replay value.  The one thing that kind of saddens me that I didn't expect is that, of the five playable characters, which you get to use on each mission is pre-determined.  For some reason, I was under the impression that you could choose who you have with you at the beginning of each mission.  That's not the case because all characters are determined by the story.


I was given "Demetrios - The BIG Cynical Adventure" so I'll have to try that too...


----------



## RCoon (Nov 17, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I would love to get back into that game. I haven't really touched it since they did the overhaul on the skill system (can't remember what it's called) I don't have anyone else to play with either so if i did return it then it would be just me solo'n planets with my rhino


I try to play a few times a week, generally I just grind the newly released frames if I don't have them.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 17, 2018)

RCoon said:


> I try to play a few times a week, generally I just grind the newly released frames if I don't have them.



Im still sitting on a chunk of ingame currency from the time I got that 50% off coupon or something. Though I've already spent a lot of what I had before


----------



## Frick (Nov 17, 2018)

@FordGT90Concept I've been intrueged by Oxygen Not Included. How big is the download?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 17, 2018)

Not very.  It is using 1.2 GB installed.  I'd have to reinstall it to make it tell me actual download size.


----------



## Frick (Nov 17, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Not very.  It is using 1.2 GB installed.  I'd have to reinstall it to make it tell me actual download size.



Likely 700MB or so, if going by other Steam games.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Nov 17, 2018)

flmatter said:


> Grim Dawn is on sale at humble bundle, thinking of picking it up. Anyone playing it? Any info or should I stay away? Thanks



I really enjoyed the game. I think I put a solid 500 hours into the game. If you played and enjoyed Titan Quest (same group that made Grim Dawn) or even were a fan of Diablo/Diablo II (I can't speak for Diablo III - couldn't bring myself to play it).

There are a lot of guides out there on ways to maximize your damage and what builds are best. I just like to screw around when I find a new, high-end weapon that would go good with another build.....then I start a new character and go from there.

The game's maps do not randomize, like Diablo II, the map you run through the first time is the same the second/third/fourth/etc... time you go through it. There are three difficulties for Grim Dawn: Normal, Elite and Ultimate.


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 17, 2018)

flmatter said:


> Grim Dawn is on sale at humble bundle, thinking of picking it up. Anyone playing it? Any info or should I stay away? Thanks



Same people that made Titan Quest, built this game too, but the predecessor was a much better game. You also probably wont be able to play it normally on an intregrated gpu solution, you'll need at least a gt 730. If you buy it, you will find yourself constantly looking at the minimap to find the exit to next area and holding your left mouse button to mince everything. It stops raising eyebrows about good drops very quickly. Also, even though the graphics demand a much stronger solution then titan quest, the game is somehow uglier then TQ. It was too late to ask for a refund for me when the game finally came out, as I got it in early access. Was so hyped about it. It does have a decent multiplayer builtin, but if you're into that, I'd sooner recommend something like divinity: original sin.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Nov 18, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> Same people that made Titan Quest, built this game too, but the predecessor was a much better game. You also probably wont be able to play it normally on an intregrated gpu solution, you'll need at least a gt 730. If you buy it, you will find yourself constantly looking at the minimap to find the exit to next area and holding your left mouse button to mince everything. It stops raising eyebrows about good drops very quickly. Also, even though the graphics demand a much stronger solution then titan quest, the game is somehow uglier then TQ. It was too late to ask for a refund for me when the game finally came out, as I got it in early access. Was so hyped about it. It does have a decent multiplayer builtin, but if you're into that, I'd sooner recommend something like divinity: original sin.


I wouldn't say uglier,  I'd say darker and more of a drab atmosphere.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 18, 2018)

Just started "Demetrios - The BIG Cynical Adventure" and I like where this is going:


----------



## Frick (Nov 18, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> Same people that made Titan Quest, built this game too, but the predecessor was a much better game.



How so? While I liked Titan Quest it didn't grip me like Grim Dawn did. To me Grim Dawn is essentially a much refined Titan Quest. And the graphics are definitely better, for some reason my eyes never liked TQ, it's the only game that made me fatuiged to play. GD I can play for hours on end without problem.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 18, 2018)

surprise


----------



## Cvrk (Nov 18, 2018)

flmatter said:


> Grim Dawn is on sale at humble bundle, thinking of picking it up. Anyone playing it? Any info or should I stay away? Thanks


He makes a good point









I played it on multiplayer co-op and it was worth every cent. A very good hack & slash, 10x what Diablo 3 is. So if you liked Diablo this is high above it. 

As a single player experience i won't touch it.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Nov 18, 2018)

More Destiny 2 for this week.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 18, 2018)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> More Destiny 2 for this week.
> View attachment 110847


It's a swell game if you get it for free 

I'm liking the mechanics of Odyssey more and more,it looks like a pretty polished and well thought-out game. I'm playing on hard with exploration mode. Was Origins that good too ?

besides,it just looks great and I'm averaging ~80 fps at 1440p Ultra. Either it's well optimized or 1080Ti is a beastly card.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 18, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> I'm liking the mechanics of Odyssey more and more,it looks like a pretty polished and well thought-out game. I'm playing on hard with exploration mode. Was Origins that good too ?


Yeah, it’s one of the best big-studio games I have played in a long while.  To answer your question, Origins was very good, but Odyssey is an improvement in every category except visuals, which are about the same.  It’s like they used Origins as a practice for making Odyssey.

Just going through some screenshots from prior to completion of the two main quests (still playing Odyssey, btw, although I've also started playing just the single player portion of my 2 year old The Division I got for free and never played).

One of my favorite parts of Odyssey (and all AC games to an extent) is the attention to representing or recreating historical locations.  Here, Marathon. 







Spoiler: More Odyssey Screenshots









My favorite group of Lieutenants





Brasidas (real historical general for Sparta during the Peloponnesian War) and Mater!





This is the attention to detail they showed.  Life happens everywhere, just like these people knocking down olives.





This is SPARTA!  "I'm home!"


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 18, 2018)

Finished "Demetrios - The BIG Cynical Adventure," good game overall but obviously only if you like point and click adventures.

I've been itching to get back to "Oxygen Not Included" since starting Demetrios so that's what I'm heading back to...




Cvrk said:


> As a single player experience i won't touch it.


Yeah, that's all I did and it's totally unremarkable from that standpoint: basically a button mashing dungeon crawler.


----------



## sam_86314 (Nov 19, 2018)

Been wanting to try this game for a while now, and it's finally come to PC.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been playing Sunset Overdrive for about nine hours now and I'm thoroughly enjoying it. The humor, the action, and the movement are all great.




The port is pretty decent. Performance wise, my 1070 gets around 80-100FPS on max settings with the internal resolution set to 1440p. The controls could use some work, and the graphics settings menus are laughable.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Nov 19, 2018)

@cucker tarlson got the game for free & paid the expansion pack on a discount. Somewhat a decent bang for my buck. Got a few of my buddies interested in Destiny 2 since they too got the game for free.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 19, 2018)

Cvrk said:


> He makes a good point
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Odd, I think Grim Dawn nailed the single player progression as well. Most builds have some way to level quickly, and you get a great idea of the relative strength of each build per playthrough. There is also no annoying farm involved, you just run through and pick up sweetness along the way.

Either way, super nice to see more people are discovering the game. Its so underrated, needs more exposure. To me its the Diablo 2 remake I've waited for since D2. It has the same depth and freedom.

I'm stuck with Shadow Warrior 2 again...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 19, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> I'm stuck with Shadow Warrior 2 again...


Stuck?  I found that a healing electric sword killed everything that wasn't electric resist or immune with ease.  When you run into one of those, switch to toxic sword then back again.  Also really important to have all of the health skills taken.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 19, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Stuck?  I found that a healing electric sword killed everything that wasn't electric resist or immune with ease.  When you run into one of those, switch to toxic sword then back again.



Oh no not 'stuck in'... stuck with as in hard to let it go  Second playthrough now, Level 63, most weapons tick at 450-500 DPS  Doing Insanity 3 atm

Healing electric sword? Wut. Ryuken has innate life drain but not electricity. And Arm of Orochi has innate force waves... Or is there a weapon I'm missing?

BTW you can also just have a life drain mod on your armor, which is the ticket to godhood  Most of my arsenal is raw physical and pure crit based.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 19, 2018)

Too busying getting electrocuted to attack.  I think the Ka-Ge comes from the Christmas DLC mission so you can get it fairly early on. The infused gem is Life on Kill + Critical Chance.  The other three gems are stacking electric buffs.  The movement buffs allow me to break contact when the situation gets too hot to heal.

I hit the Gimp with it for 125 damage and then 13-14 damage for ~17 seconds after that from electrocution.

I play on Way of the Wang so all of my armor upgrades are +Karma Gain%.  Level too slow without them.





I would use Ryuken if it didn't have the "Only [Common] and [Rare] upgrades allowed."


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 19, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Too busying getting electrocuted to attack.  I think the Ka-Ge comes from the Christmas DLC mission so you can get it fairly early on. The infused gem is Life on Kill + Critical Chance.  The other three gems are stacking electric buffs.  The movement buffs allow me to break contact when the situation gets too hot to heal.
> 
> I hit the Gimp with it for 125 damage and then 13-14 damage for ~17 seconds after that from electrocution.
> 
> ...



Ahaa, yes you have an electricity gem on it there. And yes, I have Nobitsura too, great weapon for movement/survival.

Ryuken is awesome, because Rare upgrades can potentially be stronger than yellow/orange ones. *They don't have negative affixes*. You get innate life % on hit which is essential against the tougher baddies, after all, on-kill is only after the fact, not during the fight, and they can roll 2x positive affix just as easily as higher rarity gems. If you've been tossing out all your blues... think again. Ryuken also has built-in crowd control, since all your crits cause a knockdown (Chi Blast). With the right gems I think this is the strongest melee in the game.

I guess its showcase time  I switched to pure melee yesterday. At Insanity 3, -% Karma is no problem whatsoever. I get 2 levels per mission on average...

Life drain is a must have for survival: 5.9% currently. On everything.





Behold the Force Slash goodness
Crits for 300, 60% crit chance 
Some dmg resist for good measure...





Here's my Nobi (yep, electricity too, pure coincidence )





And here is Ryuken, not in its best shape. The fire mod is quite useless, so there is potential for another 12-13% crit or crit bonus, or both...





An example of best in slot gems


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 19, 2018)

Finally got fed up with latest Quake Champions updates and decided to leave it alone until next year (or later).

Now I'm catching up on Shenzhen I/O. Got through the main campaign already, only 6 more puzzles left to finish Avalon City!



Spoiler: Work in progress...


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 19, 2018)

been playing shadow of the tomb raider after the thread @rtwjunkie made. I am in love I dislike her character model but not enough to ignore the game completely, to date I have played every single TR game and I wont let this be an exception. I think they did a super good job on it and im totally addicted!


----------



## Cvrk (Nov 19, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Odd, I think Grim Dawn nailed the single player progression as well. There is also no annoying farm involved,


i finished in one play through with my friend 100% co-op. I remember just the farming. There was story and some small movies here and there, but it was insignificant. (on the other hand Diablo 3 has breath taking cut scenes and beautiful interesting lore).  

Since for me the game was 100% farm, and skill point / character building, but since the fighting was hard and what skills you have it actually made sense, the game is worth. It was me and my friend helping and complementing each other on our characters.

To farm by myself, it would never been fun.

Me and my friend played i think everything on PC that has hack&slash top down rpg action (diablo like) games. Your Van Helsing , Vikings - Wolves of Midgard, Torchlight 1& 2  etc

Vikings was much more better, and the story was more fun, even tho it lacks character development. Grim Dawn has very in depth skills.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 19, 2018)

I might have broken the game


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 19, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> If you've been tossing out all your blues... think again.


I've been crafting them into epics and then epics into epics (which is why my gems are good 15-20 levels beyond me).  I purify the gems I'm going to use which is why there is no negative effects on Ka-Ge.

The damage numbers you're seeing is because of critical chance/damage.  Gimp is immune to criticals and has no strengths/weaknesses so it only shows base damage.

On Way of the Wang, death means losing all karma gained since last level up.  That's why +karma gain is so important: you have to milk it while you can because you risk losing it all.

Edit: did a quick video of Ka-Ge madness (benefit of electrocution on display towards the end of the video with the Superior Juggernaut).  The Bellys had electric resist but I didn't bother changing weapons because it was working well enough against them.  Run into something with electric vulnerability and it's like...instant death.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 19, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I've been crafting them into epics and then epics into epics (which is why my gems are good 15-20 levels beyond me).  I purify the gems I'm going to use which is why there is no negative effects on Ka-Ge.
> 
> The damage numbers you're seeing is because of critical chance/damage.  Gimp is immune to criticals and has no strengths/weaknesses so it only shows base damage.
> 
> ...



Yep. I do the same, those gems really start scaling up as well with the levels. Nice video! On Insanity 3 you also meet monsters with total immunities... even to physical. And even to multiple elements. Things get pretty damn nasty, still, even with a perfect weapon, I just did the trials and its...trial like  Suffice to say just running Ka-Ge won't cut it anymore up here...


----------



## aliovalio (Nov 21, 2018)

I want to buy red dead redemption 2 and I'm choosing from :
Amazon
Ebay
G2a  
Eneba 

Any opinions or tips? Maybe somebody bought a game from these shops?


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 21, 2018)

aliovalio said:


> I want to buy red dead redemption 2 and I'm choosing from :
> Amazon
> Ebay
> G2a
> ...



Ehm, wherever it is cheapest? Not sure what kind of info you're looking for here... Just be wary of used keys when you use keysellers, its the same as Ebay really, look at the seller's reliability.

I will add that I have only had a used key once in many dozens of purchases on keysites, and that one time it required no more than two emails with customer service to get a replacement that worked. But that wasn't with G2A but another site. G2A would be my last choice, with their weird buyer's protection fees and other nonsense. It doesn't feel right.


----------



## aliovalio (Nov 21, 2018)

Amazon and Ebay are quite expensive. G2a has bad reviews. Eneba is a new online game shop with good prices. So maybe somebody knows something about this shop? Or maybe you guys know some more cheap online game shops? I have never bought a game before and I'm looking for a shop to buy games.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 21, 2018)

aliovalio said:


> Amazon and Ebay are quite expensive. G2a has bad reviews. Eneba is a new online game shop with good prices. So maybe somebody knows something about this shop? Or maybe you guys know some more cheap online game shops? I have never bought a game before and I'm looking for a shop to buy games.



https://www.allkeyshop.com

My first stop honestly  Inb4 people saying it harms developers, but it is what it is.


----------



## aliovalio (Nov 21, 2018)

I think I will try this eneba.com shop for my first game


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 21, 2018)

Started Fallout: New Vegas again. In fact, never finished this, and since the new Fallout 76 doesn't attract me even an one bit, I decided to play a "real" Fallout. And when I'm having some older hardware (Phenom II X4 @ 3.8GHz, 4GB DDR2) as a temporary solution, at least that runs damn fine.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Nov 21, 2018)

Road to Power lvl 500 done for Destiny 2. Next; road to 550. XD


----------



## DirtbagDave (Nov 21, 2018)

HiTMAN 2 - Working on Mastery level 20 on "Whittleton Creek", obviously loving the Ansel feature aswell.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 21, 2018)

DirtbagDave said:


> HiTMAN 2 - Working on Mastery level 20 on "Whittleton Creek", obviously loving the Ansel feature aswell.
> View attachment 111071



If you're new to Ansel, check out the super resolution setting, get your native 8K shots going on  There are lots of filters as well, a bit hidden which is why I'm pointing it out


----------



## Guitar (Nov 21, 2018)

Hitman 2 looks great, but I'm 57 hours into the first Hitman and still have 3 missions left to do


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 21, 2018)

Didn't remember that Far Cry 3's multiplayer is THAT good... played few matches, damn, need to play more it since there is still players.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 21, 2018)

Still slashin'


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Nov 21, 2018)

7 days to Die jsut release its latest Alpha A17e experimental. found this gem while roaming around


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 21, 2018)

I tried FM 19 demo today and uninstalled it after less then an hour of playtime. What used to be a serious football simulation is now an incorrect arcade game :flop:


----------



## Deleted member 158293 (Nov 21, 2018)

Back to AoTS 12 multi-player 3 vs. 3 vs. 3 vs. 3

Now MUCH easier to host the huge games on my 8 core 2700X


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 21, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> If you're new to Ansel, check out the super resolution setting, get your native 8K shots going on  There are lots of filters as well, a bit hidden which is why I'm pointing it out


What is this thing I’ve been reading about IO tracking users, and having to register with IO just to play the game?  If true, that’s a no go for me. But if it’s fake, I will get it.  I figured I would ask someone on TPU for the truth.


----------



## 8bitgamer757 (Nov 21, 2018)

Im playing "how long can my laptop battery last?" (answer?: about 15 minutes)


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 21, 2018)

8bitgamer757 said:


> Im playing "how long can my laptop battery last?" (answer?: about 15 minutes)


  What game allowed you to play that 15 minute game?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 21, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Still slashin'
> 
> View attachment 111077


I spy Ka-Ge! 


I'm still hammering Oxygen Not Included and actually doing very well for a change.


----------



## jormungand (Nov 21, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> Didn't remember that Far Cry 3's multiplayer is THAT good... played few matches, damn, need to play more it since there is still players.


still have players OMG!!! 
Right now , jumped to the Battlefield BOIS!!!!!! it feels way better than BF1, no screenshots by now.I set my video spec to the best performance
so im running a POTATO for getting those high frames but the experience and graphics still good!!


----------



## DirtbagDave (Nov 22, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> If you're new to Ansel, check out the super resolution setting, get your native 8K shots going on  There are lots of filters as well, a bit hidden which is why I'm pointing it out


Completely new to ansel and loving it. I’ll make sure I check that out!


----------



## Frick (Nov 22, 2018)

New Crusader Kings 2 expansion, Holy Fury. First game, king Something of Powys, game over within a year. Cancer and no heirs.


----------



## Rahnak (Nov 22, 2018)

Currently playing Horizon Zero Dawn.

Backlog: God of War, Divinity Original Sin 2, Shadow Warrior 2, Rise of the Tomb Raider, and a bucket load of the usual lesser Steam deals.

All I want for Christmas is time.


----------



## Frick (Nov 23, 2018)

Second game in Holy Fury, this time as the king of Glywysing (they redid that part of Wales slightly, meaning more border gore; I intend to rectify that with the help of some bearded Saxons), and in a battlefield duel with the mayor of Newport he severed my chest from my body. Strangely it only left me severely injured.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 23, 2018)

I oopsie whoopsied in Oxygen Not Included again.  I had this genius idea to make my duplicants level up and then demote them so they don't overstress.  Problem with that theory is that demotions don't reduce their stress level because it's based on a system of expectations.  A CEO working an assembly line isn't going to be happy about his/her job, you know?  By the time I realized how bad this was, I ended up having to load a really old save.  That kind of bummed me out so I took a break to play Shadow Tactics.  Did one mission and it took me 2.5 hours.  Hardcore means hardcore.


List of games to play is getting painfully long (alphabetical):
-American Truck Simulator (still waiting on Tommy Tallerico to send me my 14 albums, should be any day now)
-Far Cry Primal
-Mafia III
-Outcast: Second Contact
-Oxygen Not Included
-Shadow Tactics: Blades of the Shogun
-Sniper Elite 4
-StarCraft II Complete
-Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines


----------



## Frick (Nov 23, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I oopsie whoopsied in Oxygen Not Included again.  I had this genius idea to make my duplicants level up and then demote them so they don't overstress.  Problem with that theory is that demotions don't reduce their stress level because it's based on a system of expectations.  A CEO working an assembly line isn't going to be happy about his/her job, you know?  By the time I realized how bad this was, I ended up having to load a really old save.  That kind of bummed me out so I took a break to play Shadow Tactics.  Did one mission and it took me 2.5 hours.  Hardcore means hardcore.
> 
> 
> List of games to play is getting painfully long (alphabetical):
> ...



I'd still like you to dive into Crusader Kings and Europa Universalis. Then we can swap war stories, plus I'd be really interested in what you think of them (because you know your games quite well).

How hard are the achievements in Starcraft 2 btw? I just blasted through the campaigns, but looking at them they didn't look to be so hard, iirc.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 23, 2018)

I'm not a fan of the "Grand Strategy" genre in general so they're not something I would choose to spend money on.

I don't know on StarCraft II.  I _borrowed_ Wings of Liberty when it came out, decided then that I would buy it but only when the complete trilogy is out.  I probably would have bought it a while ago but I don't travel in the Blizzard ecosystem so I didn't know whether or not there was a sale on to make the purchase.  The Destiny 2 giveaway made me install Battle.net so I was finally exposed to the ecosystem, saw the sale, and made the purchase.


----------



## hat (Nov 23, 2018)

7 days to die. Alpha 17 (experimental) is out...


----------



## aliovalio (Nov 23, 2018)

Hey guys!  I finally bought red dead redemption 2 in very good price and it's working !!! I will be gaming all night !


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 23, 2018)

I played warframe for 3 days and I think I'm obsessed with it again 

Im at work but I just want to home grinding the alerts and voids. I've just been hitting those voids haaard


----------



## jormungand (Nov 23, 2018)

Got it yesterday, main reason GoW, christ those 30 fps drive me nuts
My son loves the dbz game, only reason why i decided to keep it.
GoW game is pretty good but the sluggish gameplay kills the fun. I think that the pro
 will give people a better  experience. But $400 no way im spending that in a console.
At least not for myself....


----------



## AlejoZ (Nov 24, 2018)

Some ReShade for NFSUG2


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Nov 24, 2018)

The cost of transportation a17e.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 24, 2018)

Got through the Shadow Tactics campaign on hardcore.  35 hours and maybe only 1/3 of special objectives done (e.g. never touch water, never use a character, complete mission in x minutes, etc.).  I'm leaving it on the "must play" list because I intend to do them but with so many other games to play right now, I think I'll have to circle back to it.


Edit: There are 18 hidden achievements I'm missing.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 24, 2018)

Taking a fort in Odyssey.They overpowered me in a fight so had to use all sorts of tricks. Lots of fun.



Spoiler: pics


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 24, 2018)

AlejoZ said:


> Some ReShade for NFSUG2
> 
> View attachment 111177View attachment 111178



Nice. Still one of the finer EA moments.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 24, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Nice. Still one of the finer EA moments.



Love that game but it kept crashing on WIN7 because I used hacks


----------



## jormungand (Nov 24, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Got through the Shadow Tactics campaign on hardcore.  35 hours and maybe only 1/3 of special objectives done (e.g. never touch water, never use a character, complete mission in x minutes, etc.).  I'm leaving it on the "must play" list because I intend to do them but with so many other games to play right now, I think I'll have to circle back to it.
> 
> 
> Edit: There are 18 hidden achievements I'm missing.



I have that one on my wishlist. 
But wont buy it till i have time for it


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 24, 2018)

There's a reason I keep a PC running W8 (besides the fact it just WORKS beautifully without update troubles).  It allows you to play those old DRM-infused disk titles that have no digital version (and risk being lost to history ).  Games such as Blacksite Area 51, 007: Bloodstone, and this one I found while cleaning out closets: *Splinter Cell: Pandora Tomorrow*.  Two hours of wrestling with it and making .ini adjustments, I have a working, widescreen game.  So yeah, this is what I am playing right now.  It's been 15 years since I played it and have completely forgotten the entire plot and all locations.






Yeah, it hasn't aged well on looks, but it plays fine.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 24, 2018)

jormungand said:


> I have that one on my wishlist.
> But wont buy it till i have time for it


Makes sense.  The game, at least on hardcore, is like chess.  Yeah, you can take out that guard but when you do, you realize two other guards are watching him so now you have to plot and scheme how to lure guards away or use "Shadow Mode" to make them all get killed syncrhonously.  It's a beautiful thing when a plan comes together.  Sometimes have to study the situation for a minute before plan of attack hatches.

There's RTS games that have missions in campaign that are similar but I can't name any that have 13 missions worth of it.  Also, there's no leveling system.  The things characters have are the only things they will ever have.



rtwjunkie said:


> There's a reason I keep a PC running W8 (besides the fact it just WORKS beautifully without update troubles).  It allows you to play those old DRM-infused disk titles that have no digital version (and risk being lost to history ).  Games such as Blacksite Area 51, 007: Bloodstone, and this one I found while cleaning out closets: *Splinter Cell: Pandora Tomorrow*.  Two hours of wrestling with it and making .ini adjustments, I have a working, widescreen game.  So yeah, this is what I am playing right now.  It's been 15 years since I played it and have completely forgotten the entire plot and all locations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That second picture looks vaguely familiar but the first does not.  And yeah, that looks pretty terrible.  I booted up Crysis a month ago and was disappointed at how it looked.  Hindsight sucks in regards to gaming.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Nov 25, 2018)

nearly mistaken the word disk for "dick"... that happens when you wake up with one eye open xDDD
anyways; here's another snapshot of Destiny 2.


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 25, 2018)

Tsuki, have you considered a career at moorhuhn?


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Nov 25, 2018)

is that a clan in Destiny 2? If so, I may consider joining one.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 25, 2018)

Can’t stop playing Farm Simulator 19 I was really enjoying Forza Horizons 4 but I’ve pretty much run out of things to in it.


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 25, 2018)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> is that a clan in Destiny 2? If so, I may consider joining one.












@AlejoZ That looks awesome, I remember playing with a modified mazda miata, had the highest turn rate in game...went 300 km/h 
That game really draws out the redneck in me when it comes to car tunning


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 25, 2018)

Outcast: Second Contact is a lot better than I expected it to be.  It's open world with lots of dialog.  The only thing I don't like about it so far is the combat feels clunky.  It's obviously got some kind of auto aim going on that I should try to disable.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 25, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Outcast: Second Contact is a lot better than I expected it to be.  It's open world with lots of dialog.  The only thing I don't like about it so far is the combat feels clunky.  It's obviously got some kind of auto aim going on that I should try to disable.


Yeah, great fun but that is still some of that 1998? Clunkiness left.  I didn’t mind, it’s nostalgia.  Sometimes movement gets a little weird too, but overall it’s one of the best remastered I’ve seen in a long time. 

It feels and looks much more modern, but the character of the original has been retained.  That’s a hard thing to do!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 25, 2018)

Damn! It's that old?  They did a fantastic job with the remaster then.  Looks like a 2005ish game.


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 25, 2018)

INSTG8R said:


> Can’t stop playing Farm Simulator 19 I was really enjoying Forza Horizons 4 but I’ve pretty much run out of things to in it.


Same here with FH4. I've run out of races since they stripped championships out of it and that's after less than two months of playing it. A huge disappointment, so I went back to Black Mesa which I now have installed on SSD, which has improved those load times considerably.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 25, 2018)

Splinterdog said:


> Same here with FH4. I've run out of races since they stripped championships out of it and that's after less than two months of playing it. A huge disappointment, so I went back to Black Mesa which I now have installed on SSD, which has improved those load times considerably.


Yeah all I want is some more Road Races and they just keep giving me more Cross Country and I'm about out of those too. I played quite a bit of Horizon 3 and still have tons of things left to do. I love everything about 4 but the lack of actual races and those horrible spins that net me another stupid hat or emote I will never use, The cars, the environment, the driving, all great but the actual lack of continual content is very disappointing


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 25, 2018)

I'm liking the gear customization in odyssey.


----------



## IceScreamer (Nov 25, 2018)

I jumped back into Fistful of frags again, must say that game is pretty amusing, one of the rare ones I keep coming back to, just a shame that the playerbase is a bit on the low side.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 25, 2018)

Splinterdog said:


> I went back to Black Mesa which I now have installed on SSD, which has improved those load times considerably.


I love Black Mesa, it’s better than the original HL.  I haven’t checked in several months, but last I read they were still working hard at getting the Xen level finished.  Are they any closer?


----------



## IceScreamer (Nov 25, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> I love Black Mesa, it’s better than the original HL.  I haven’t checked in several months, but last I read they were still working hard at getting the Xen level finished.  Are they any closer?


I don't know much about it, basically waiting for everything to wrap up before playing it but I did catch the Xen trailer they released a couple days ago and I must say I'm impressed.


----------



## AlejoZ (Nov 25, 2018)

FC5: Lost on Mars


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 26, 2018)

you should post screenies from kingdom come: deliverance...they say the weather in that game is done admirably...I've tried it while I still had a 1050 ti, but was just released at the time being, and I never got around to play it properly.


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 26, 2018)

IceScreamer said:


> I don't know much about it, basically waiting for everything to wrap up before playing it but I did catch the Xen trailer they released a couple days ago and I must say I'm impressed.


Yeah, it's one of those 'It'll be ready when it's ready' situations.
From what I gather, they're saying Q2 2019, but I'm not holding my breath, especially since they're all volunteers in the team.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 26, 2018)

Warming up to the mass slaughter of rats.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 27, 2018)

Alien:blackout is gonna get announced soon. Isolation was my top 3 ever.

anyway,it was only after completing rotr that I troubled myself with benching dx11 vs dx12, and I'm very positively surprised. dx11 got 100fps avg. in built-in benchmark, dx12 got 114. The biggest difference was in cpu limited geothermal valley though. Playing the campaing I had constant gpu utilization problems on dx11, now it's completely gone with dx12

dx11





dx12


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 27, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> Alien:blackout is gonna get announced soon. Isolation was my top 3 ever.
> 
> anyway,it was only after completing rotr that I troubled myself with benching dx11 vs dx12, and I'm very positively surprised. dx11 got 100fps avg. in built-in benchmark, dx12 got 114. The biggest difference was in cpu limited geothermal valley though. Playing the campaing I had constant gpu utilization problems on dx11, now it's completely gone with dx12
> 
> ...



Holy crap, call the news, we have a DX12 game with improved performance over DX11! Dayum  Its a nice boost and it shows the benefit well though.

In other news, I fell in love with this game. And only scratched the surface... with my Falchion. Not bad for 13 EUR on Steam. And of course, a glorious, almost fixed 115-120 FPS all the way through. Even with hordes of rats storming at me.  Basically, if you liked Shadow Warrior 2, you cannot miss out on this one. It even comes with great dialogue during the hack&slash just like SW2


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 27, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> Alien:blackout is gonna get announced soon. Isolation was my top 3 ever.
> 
> anyway,it was only after completing rotr that I troubled myself with benching dx11 vs dx12, and I'm very positively surprised. dx11 got 100fps avg. in built-in benchmark, dx12 got 114. The biggest difference was in cpu limited geothermal valley though. Playing the campaing I had constant gpu utilization problems on dx11, now it's completely gone with dx12


Alien Isolation is also one of my top games, even though it scares the pants off me and I'm not a survival horror fan by any means. I just don't want to be scared out of my wits when playing a game, but Isolation is so beautifully made in every respect. that I still try to play it, but in very short doses because my survival rate is very poor.
It's amazing how much people can divine from a mere Tweet and a picture of Hideo Kojima visiting Fox Studios. Already we have it being touted as an MMO (God forbid). All very HL3 speculation if you ask me.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 27, 2018)

Game looks awesome.


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 27, 2018)

it looks like a 3d version of grim dawn


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 28, 2018)

Replaying doom


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Nov 28, 2018)

Here's the ongoing progress of my female Exo Warlock in Destiny 2. Kinda fed up with FH4 (kept crashing) & bored with Warframe. At least D2 is keeping me glued & I'd say I'm doing somewhat well. Barely dying (which is good) & that Nezarec's Sin Helmet is one of the best Exotic helm I've got from boss drop. You can say it's a godly equipment for Voidwalker like me. *grins*


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 28, 2018)

Finished Outcast, played some Shadow Tactics (got some achievements and badges) after that, played Oxygen Not Included for a day (finally have a big colony that can survive minor mistakes), and now playing StarCraft II Complete (Wings of Liberty campaign).  I wish I remembered these missions by name because I don't know what upgrades to buy between them.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 28, 2018)

I wrestled whether to put this in Science or games.  I'm checking this out now.  It is Project Eagle, sponsored by NASA and JPL of what they would like in a Mars base.  It's not a game but a tech demo you are free to explore.  Due to the amount of mapping, it is accurate to 1 meter.  It's set in Gale Crater.  Get it free on Steam:

https://store.steampowered.com/app/224000/Project_Eagle_A_3D_Interactive_Mars_Base/


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 29, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> I wrestled whether to put this in Science or games.  I'm checking this out now.  It is Project Eagle, sponsored by NASA and JPL of what they would like in a Mars base.  It's not a game but a tech demo you are free to explore.  Due to the amount of mapping, it is accurate to 1 meter.  It's set in Gale Crater.  Get it free on Steam:
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/224000/Project_Eagle_A_3D_Interactive_Mars_Base/



I didn't see Matt Damon. This must be inaccurate.


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 29, 2018)

Easy Rhino said:


> I didn't see Matt Damon. This must be inaccurate.



I'd prefer to see Scarlett Johansson anyway...


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 29, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> Replaying doom


You've got me at it now.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 29, 2018)

finished shadow of the tomb raider, another notch on the belt, between that series and FF I have played every single one. Now back to finishing my skyrim campaign and after that probably get back into XIV.


----------



## Kursah (Nov 29, 2018)

Was gonna grab FC5 during the Steam sale and waffled too much on it, decided to reinstall FC2 instead. I forgot how much I enjoyed that one...at least until the checkpoints pissed me off. So far, that hasn't happened! I forgot how good the game looks and plays, it barely loads my system now...but 10 years ago, I recall it being a bit different. DX10, no crashes yet, plays super smooth, looks good enough, and I really like the physics and attention to details that I read FC4 and 5 lack. I never played much of FC3 either. FC1 and 2 I had far far more time into.

Also working on my Doom 2016 playthru...when you just want action, violence and mad gibs...this is where it's at. I sure wish there'd be a Quake 2018 that was a more direct sequel to the original. But that being said the next Doom looks pretty sweet.

Oh ya and also reinstalled and started a fresh run through AVP2010, I forgot that one was DX11!! I'm looking forward to giving this more time, but for now Doom and FC2 for FPS. 

Sword of the Stars and Ashes of the Singularity for strategy. 

SotS was $2.50 on sale on GOG and Steam. It's worth every damn penny, I already owned it on Steam but snagged a copy on GOG. If Kerberos does make an HD remaster, I really hope they don't screw it up! I really hope they do a modern remake of SOTS1 though. 

Ashes has been a lotta fun playing through again, though it seems a recent update must've made the AI weaker...because there's no way I'm THAT good after not playing for a couple of months. So cranking up the challenge, going for larger maps with more AI, and doing another campaign playthru along with the challenges. Hoping this game gets some much needed attention too, patching has resumed for both GC3 and Ashes now that StarDock has released Star Control. But they're focusing on new content for GC3 first...I just hope they fix the damn combat...at least fix the viewer.


----------



## denixius (Nov 29, 2018)

Nowadays, I'm playing mostly Overwatch and Civilization V. Sometimes The Lord of the Rings Online. When World of Wacraft 8.1 Update released, I guess, I'll be there again.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Nov 29, 2018)

Here's some equipment highlights of my female Exo Voidwalker in Destiny 2  And being proud of it too.


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 29, 2018)

Windows 98 is alive and well at the Black Mesa Research Facility.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 2, 2018)

Started GTA III. Damn, this haven't aged badly, and it's over 17 years old game (well, the PS2 version)..


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 2, 2018)

I see you are a gaming expert. Shouldn't be too difficult to get most out of that oldie


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 2, 2018)

Playing through SC2 campaign from start to finish. A little ways into Legacy of the Void now...

I decided about 2/3 of the way through Wings of Liberty that was I done going for achievements.  There are so many and most of them are quite grueling. Now I'm just crusing through on normal difficulty for story with no intent to go back and mop them up.


----------



## SN2716057 (Dec 2, 2018)

Been playing Elex for a while. It's not bad; combat is a bit clunky in melee but better with ranged weapons, and some mission bugs, but all-in-all it's a fun game. Looks nice too.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 2, 2018)

Kursah said:


> I never played much of FC3 either. FC1 and 2 I had far far more time into.


I have recently added FC3-BloodDragon to my library. Loving it! Give it a try!



Splinterdog said:


> Windows 98 is alive and well at the Black Mesa Research Facility.
> View attachment 111543


Is that the Black Mesa remake being done on Steam?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 2, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Is that the Black Mesa remake being done on Steam?


Yep. Everything is complete and fully playable except for the Xen levels.  Those we finally will have sometime in 2019.


----------



## Frick (Dec 2, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Playing through SC2 campaign from start to finish. A little ways into Legacy of the Void now...
> 
> I decided about 2/3 of the way through Wings of Liberty that was I done going for achievements.  There are so many and most of them are quite grueling. Now I'm just crusing through on normal difficulty for story with no intent to go back and mop them up.



Wings of Liberty was the best IMO. The higher the stakes the more challange in writing a good story.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 2, 2018)

Having loads of fun with second playthrough of DOOM, can't wait for Eternal.

I'm pretty good at this







Spoiler: pics


----------



## xtreemchaos (Dec 2, 2018)

fallout 4 vr, 76 skyrim vr, and Quake Champions. im really enjoying 76 so far, its got loads of neg press but it runs lovely for me. charl.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 2, 2018)

Frick said:


> Wings of Liberty was the best IMO. The higher the stakes the more challange in writing a good story.


I like how Wings of Liberty campaign was structured better.  Linear, then branches with each branch being linear until they converge for the end.  Heart of the Swarm and Legacy of the Void only branch once and each off of that is linear.  Wings of Liberty also had more variety in gameplay with the only real notable change in Heart of Swarm is the one space battle with the Hyperion.

The story across all three so far is pretty good.  It's what is keeping me going.


----------



## Disparia (Dec 2, 2018)

Grim Dawn, pretty good, especially for $8.74. Definitely worth a play on Elite at some point.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 3, 2018)

Disparia said:


> Grim Dawn, pretty good, especially for $8.74. Definitely worth a play on Elite at some point.
> 
> View attachment 111718



Grim Dawn is awesome. The expansion is also worth it.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 3, 2018)

Diablo II LoD. Hell, this is still the best game ever..


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 3, 2018)

I'm sorry I didn't download it from blizzard when they were offering their oldies for free. Woulda been very convenient to have a new installer for it. I can't find any repack on torrents...


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 3, 2018)

Been playing TDM in Black OPs IIII. Haven’t really tried anything else lately.


----------



## Vernono (Dec 3, 2018)

What you guys think of Just Cause trilogy? I'm playing the third one, really over the top, fun, but buggy.


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 3, 2018)

Vernono said:


> What you guys think of Just Cause trilogy? I'm playing the third one, really over the top, fun, but buggy.



Catholic, hates commies.... my kind of guy. 

edit: Same dev made the Mad Max game too. Not as over the top, but still fun.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 3, 2018)

@Knoxx29 @Tsukiyomi91

Do you use a racing wheel and/or pedals for your racing games? Or just a controller? Or mouse and keyboard?

If yes to the wheel/pedals, can you recommend me one? I am considering getting a racing setup going, I just don't know where to even start. Let's say $400 budget, would that get me a chair with a built in wheel and pedals and shifter?

on-topic:  I am playing Slay the Spire.  very fun card game/rpg hybrid.


----------



## Vernono (Dec 3, 2018)

Played Mad Max on game pass for a few hours good game, may play more.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 3, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> I'm sorry I didn't download it from blizzard when they were offering their oldies for free. Woulda been very convenient to have a new installer for it. I can't find any repack on torrents...



Search the big bad interwebs for this one

Diablo 2 with Lord of Destruction (v1.13c) (Direct Play)

Runs anywhere


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Dec 3, 2018)

@lynx29 using XB1 controller for racing games atm. Not considering getting wheel + pedal set for now.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 3, 2018)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> @lynx29 using XB1 controller for racing games atm. Not considering getting wheel + pedal set for now.



I think I will just stick with my XB1 and PS4 controllers for now as well. Don't want to invest to heavily into racing just yet, but I plan to someday.


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 3, 2018)

I kick back on a bed to game so much that wheels just wouldn't work. Looking for a good flying game to make use of my joystick though.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 3, 2018)

@lynx29 

The only wheel and pedal i owned till 2017 was a *Logitech G29 Driving Force,* i was very satisfied with the results


----------



## IceScreamer (Dec 3, 2018)

Still playing Still Life, good god that lockpicking puzzle drove me insane. And the gingerbread making puzzle, literally the only thing I had to look up, not the puzzle itself but the gingerbread recipe, what percentage of players knew that by heart I wonder.


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 3, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> good flying game to make use of my joystick though.


elite: dangerous
i have trustmaster t16000m hotas and experiance is light years better then with m&kb. still need m&kb for search and navigation through galaxy map thou


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 3, 2018)

ne6togadno said:


> elite: dangerous
> i have trustmaster t16000m hotas and experiance is light years better then with m&kb. still need m&kb for surch and navigation through galaxy map thou



I'll check it out, I think. I doubt SC will be out anytime soon. Heh.

I had early access on an Xbox version long ago, but it must have come a long way since then.


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 3, 2018)

sc early access has sp arena comander where you team up with bots and play agains waves of vanduls (bots as well) in limited space. the arena is buble with hard walls that you can crush at. still you will be able to get impresion on how joystick controls feal like even thou you'd be limited to just space combat.
i am not sure if free sc account provide access to pts or you need to purchase ship in order to have it. in pts you have a bit more things to do but i havent tried it yet


----------



## ShurikN (Dec 3, 2018)

Been playing Destiny 2 for a month now. Got the base game for free, bought the expansions.
Having a lot of fun with it so far. As a matter of fact this is the most fun I've had with a game in a looong time.


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 3, 2018)

Vernono said:


> What you guys think of Just Cause trilogy? I'm playing the third one, really over the top, fun, but buggy.


I've just finished JC3, with all the DLCs and found it a complete blast. What I liked was the total freedom to move around how you like through air land and sea. In the air mostly with jet fighters and helicopters, with awesome fire-power. And those explosions are some of the best in any game I've ever played. Especially when you cause a chain reaction. Very satisfying.
I got JC2 in a Steam sale, but it's not quite the same after JC3.
And don't forget that Just Cause 4 is released tomorrow and it looks even better.
PS there was a bug where, if you changed the key mapping in the game menu, it wouldn't write the changes to the config file and often reset everything to default values, so you had to edit that file outside the game, making sure you keep a copy somewhere else too. I don't think they ever patched that, so I'm hoping that bug won't reappear.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Dec 3, 2018)

@ShurikN noice~ for me I got the game for free too~ Bought the expansion pack minus the season pass & now settling at 521 power level. Haven't clan up yet, still finding one. Anyways, here's a snapshot update on my progress.




Another round of Destiny 2 "beauty" screenshots xDD (nothing to do anyways...)


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 3, 2018)

Just Cause 4 now has Fulton style ballons, a la MGSV.


Edit
It appears that Just Cause 4 has very limited key mapping options and some people are actually installing third party key mapping software to get around the issue.
It's probably a console port, but that's no excuse for limiting key mapping and some people are asking for refunds because of this.
I'm holding off until this gets patched.
https://steamcommunity.com/app/517630/discussions/1/1744479064005759695/


----------



## ShurikN (Dec 4, 2018)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> @ShurikN noice~ for me I got the game for free too~ Bought the expansion pack minus the season pass & now settling at 521 power level.


I thought about getting the season pass but it doesn't really give you anything substantial for $35. It's worth $15 max.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Dec 4, 2018)

@ShurikN the most the season pass gives you is newer missions, quests & new weapons. Not really worth much unless you & your clan members have it while being super-active at the same time.


----------



## aliovalio (Dec 4, 2018)

RD2. Thinking what to play next


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 4, 2018)

aliovalio said:


> RD2. Thinking what to play next



Scum?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Dec 4, 2018)

Getting back into Grim Dawn and the new expansion. Playing with @flmatter. If anyone has a character and wants to play hit us up.


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 4, 2018)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Getting back into Grim Dawn and the new expansion. Playing with @flmatter. If anyone has a character and wants to play hit us up.


I assume not Forgotten Gods? Unless you've gotten super lucky and in a beta


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Dec 4, 2018)

Ahhzz said:


> I assume not Forgotten Gods? Unless you've gotten super lucky and in a beta



Nope I picked up the Ashes of Malmouth on steam for like $8. Hadn't played it yet but have several characters on Ultimate. Grim Dawn is so good. I think it is better than Diablo 3 in many aspects, graphics unfortunately aren't...but character development and customization are so much better. What an excellent expansion..this is what expansions used to be like. Lords of Destruction comes to mind..except this one gives 2 new classes, 2 new big areas and many new items. Feels worthy.


----------



## aliovalio (Dec 5, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> Scum?


Look interesting. I will have a look on it


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 5, 2018)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Nope I picked up the Ashes of Malmouth on steam for like $8. Hadn't played it yet but have several characters on Ultimate. Grim Dawn is so good. I think it is better than Diablo 3 in many aspects, graphics unfortunately aren't...but character development and customization are so much better. What an excellent expansion..this is what expansions used to be like. Lords of Destruction comes to mind..except this one gives 2 new classes, 2 new big areas and many new items. Feels worthy.



Oh man gonna have to check that out... I loved grim dawn.  Did not like D3 at all... very boring.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Dec 5, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Story wise don't expect too much, its clearly an afterthought. Lore is added as they go.



I honestly think Warframe's story is amazing. The new Lore they are adding is highly original and pretty awesome.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 5, 2018)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> I honestly think Warframe's story is amazing. The new Lore they are adding is highly original and pretty awesome.



I agree, but it IS an afterthought. They literally make it up as they go. The result is nice, but also completely not integrated in the game or gameplay. Apart from the 'Operator', I suppose. Nobody plays this game for the fantastic story, right?


----------



## Frick (Dec 5, 2018)

phanbuey said:


> Oh man gonna have to check that out... I loved grim dawn.  Did not like D3 at all... very boring.



Ashes of Malmouth is definitely a no-brainer, even if you pay full price ($17.99).


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 5, 2018)

I've dived back into Far Cry 5 and Ghost Recon Wildlands and am enjoying both of them much more now, after a break to pay Forza Horizon 4, which has disappointed me.
Once properly into Far Cry 5, it's a blast and some of the voice-overs are hilarious and I'm sure the devs must have watched Deliverance once or twice. Very satisfying weapons, a huge map, some relaxing fishing and plenty of vehicles to ride around in. It looks gorgeous too and my PC has no problems with everything maxed out.


Ghost Recon is a tougher proposition and equally enjoyable, but somewhat more satisfying knowing that you're taking down drug cartels, as opposed to religious fanatics. The vistas are stunning, you die a lot because the missions are very challenging, yet incredibly satisfying. I like the buddy system, especially when they revive you and you say "What took you so long?"


For a more ethereal experience, I recently finished ADR1FT, which has to be one of the most beautiful games I've ever played, drifting around in space to the sounds of Debussey and a limited oxygen supply. A very underrated piece of art and a labour of love really.


----------



## Guitar (Dec 5, 2018)

Splinterdog said:


> Ghost Recon is a tougher proposition and equally enjoyable, but somewhat more satisfying knowing that you're taking down drug cartels, as opposed to religious fanatics.



Both sound pretty great 

I should get back into Wildlands, maybe when it gets cheap enough to buy some copies for friends. I really enjoyed the beta and bought it new off of that and put probably 5 hours into it. Really hoping FC5 goes deeply discounted for winter sale.

I've successfully avoided playing (a game of) CS:GO for the better part of a month now. Do not miss it yet, the eSports side has been enough to tide me over this time. Still doing Rocket League though. Finally turned on RDR2 again last night...but I cannot get into it like others are. I love Rockstar and open world games, but playing on a console just doesn't feel right anymore. I had to move my couch closer to my TV to be able to make out details/aim too...so either I'm getting old or just too accustomed to sitting a foot away from a monitor now.


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 5, 2018)

My stepson is also an avid gamer and has the best of both worlds. A new PS4, and a gaming PC that I built for him (FX8320/GTX970).
He raved about RDR2 and Spiderman, both of which I can't play on my PC because they're console only. And he's got a Nintendo switch, so he's got one heck of a choice.
Mind you, he finished games in days, whereas I take months and sometimes years, which he finds most amusing. Oh, and when I say I don't like multiplayer, he calls me a chicken.


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 5, 2018)

Metro Series currently... running around with a silenced shotgun blasting everything  like


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Dec 5, 2018)

New Exotic weapon that I've fallen in love with. :3 (too bad there's no actual berries included)


----------



## Kursah (Dec 5, 2018)

Splinterdog said:


> I've dived back into Far Cry 5 and Ghost Recon Wildlands ...



I've been looking at these two, and ended up buying neither. I have several friends saying that FC5 is pretty damn awesome, now more so than at release. 

But that being said, both these titles look to be quite fun, and am curious what someone who owns and plays both thinks, so I appreciate your input. Right now I'm back into FC2, it's been so long since I last played it and I'm having a blast with it. I know FC5 is a little more arcade in its action and fun, which is appealing, but I like the struggle that FC2 presents as well. 

I'm still on the fence about picking up either of them, one of them or both of them on the Steam Winter Sale coming up...


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 5, 2018)

Bit the bullet, enjoying the heck out of it...


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 5, 2018)

I played FC2 ages ago and got quite far into it, but for some reason must have got tired of it, because I know I never finished it. I do remember that everything looked terribly washed out and brown and I had to keep popping anti malaria pills. That's the same year Tomb Rider Underworld came out so that may have taken over.
FC3 was altogether different, very lush and got me hooked straight away. The only let down was the ending with 



Spoiler



a horrible quick time event, which really pissed me off.


There was a lot of hoohah about the theme of FC5, even prior to release and I partly bought it to see what the fuss was all about. In fact, Ubisoft copped out on that storyline a little, I thought.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 5, 2018)

I'm hunting rabbits.Be vewwy vewwy quiet...


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 5, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> I'm hunting rabbits.Be vewwy vewwy quiet...



What game is that?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 5, 2018)

Finished the entire StarCraft II campaign (including Nova Covert Ops).  Definitely well worth the wait and $30 discounted price.  I'll probably be playing Far Cry Primal next.



StrayKAT said:


> What game is that?


Shadow Warrior 2.  Some rabbits when killed turn into Bunny Lords.  The Elmer Fudd line he gave is a line the protagonist says.


----------



## King Banakon (Dec 6, 2018)

Darksider III and Far Cry 5 ///


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 6, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Finished the entire StarCraft II campaign (including Nova Covert Ops).  Definitely well worth the wait and $30 discounted price.  I'll probably be playing Far Cry Primal next.
> 
> 
> Shadow Warrior 2.  Some rabbits when killed turn into Bunny Lords.  The Elmer Fudd line he gave is a line the protagonist says.



Ah, it looked familiar.


----------



## Frick (Dec 6, 2018)

Ahhzz said:


> Bit the bullet, enjoying the heck out of it...



Dual power claws and aratech legs.


----------



## krykry (Dec 6, 2018)

Total War: Warhammer II and World of Warships sometimes. I don't really play anything else.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 6, 2018)

Got a lovely little press kit for this week's review


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Dec 6, 2018)

Another Destiny 2 screenshot spam, coz why not... anyways, here's my progress so far as a clanless Warlock Voidwalker player.


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 6, 2018)

RCoon said:


> Got a lovely little press kit for this week's review


Looks like a good start, looking forward to the reviews


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 6, 2018)

Splinterdog said:


> Just Cause 4 now has Fulton style ballons, a la MGSV.
> View attachment 111796
> 
> Edit
> ...



Square Enix have just released a dev post saying that key remapping and textures will be addressed in the next couple of weeks, which is good news.
https://square-enix-games.com/documents/development-update-message-just-cause-4-team
It still begs the question as to why they released it in this condition in the first place, but at least I can buy it now knowing the keymapping will be fixed.


----------



## Guitar (Dec 6, 2018)

http://counter-strike.net/dangerzone

It's pretty fun.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 7, 2018)

Guitar said:


> http://counter-strike.net/dangerzone
> 
> It's pretty fun.


Played few matches and it's just cool that every BR game feels more or less different.

Bought Trials Fusion and damn it's fun!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 7, 2018)

Splinterdog said:


> Square Enix have just released a dev post saying that key remapping and textures will be addressed in the next couple of weeks, which is good news.
> https://square-enix-games.com/documents/development-update-message-just-cause-4-team
> It still begs the question as to why they released it in this condition in the first place, but at least I can buy it now knowing the keymapping will be fixed.


Because marketing determines launch day, not devs.  The only way the launch date gets bumped is if the console version of the game can't pass qualification testing for launch.  PC version is often sacrificed to make sure qualification passes because they can cheaply fix it post-launch.

If you haven't noticed, it's pretty rare for a game launch to be delayed these days.  Mass Effect Andromeda is a notable example and we all know how sad of state it was in when it finally did launch.


----------



## Luka KLLP (Dec 7, 2018)

Started playing Warframe a bit this week (solo). I had no idea this existed, I actually first noticed it when browsing for new games on my Switch, and then I saw it was just on PC as well 

I'm actually having a lot of fun with it so far, looks good and plays quite nice. Will see if I get bored of it though.. For now I only have a bow and arrow, quite badass but I kinda want to unlock an actual gun haha. Will just have to keep playing I suppose.


Other than that the stuff I always play every once in a while: CS:GO, Rocket League, some BRs with friends, and Picross Touch late at night with some nice music  Kinda wanna jump into my Terraria world again to finish some of my ambitious builds as well  

Been a looong time since I last visited this forum.. Good to see the familiar threads are still going


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 7, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> Played few matches and it's just cool that every BR game feels more or less different.
> 
> Bought Trials Fusion and damn it's fun!



Indeed.. I love the Trials series. If you can, find Trials HD which is even harder. It's not as pretty, but they simplified the series a little after that one (I have it on 360. Not sure where else it is).


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 7, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Indeed.. I love the Trials series. If you can, find Trials HD which is even harder. It's not as pretty, but they simplified the series a little after that one (I have it on 360. Not sure where else it is).


Damn, I have to get it 

Maybe going for a little trip tomorrow, I'll buy it if I have cash left


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 8, 2018)

I have a strange compulsion to play WoW. Or some MMO. What's wrong with me?

Anyone play TES Online?


----------



## Disparia (Dec 9, 2018)

Finished up DeathSpank, Heroic difficulty and 100%.




Grim Dawn
DeathSpank
Neverwinter Nights Enhanced

Was a good $20 spent so far. That feeling should continue as I have played NWN before.




StrayKAT said:


> I have a strange compulsion to play WoW. Or some MMO. What's wrong with me?
> 
> Anyone play TES Online?



If you're looking for a recommendation it's no Oblivion or Skyrim but I think the main story is worth a play through. Haven't played in awhile, so I don't know much about any of the newer content.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 9, 2018)

Now you need to get Thongs of Virtue. 

Playing Far Cry Primal and...I'm not impressed.  I thought it would be a smaller, focused map like Blood Dragon was but no, it's a Far Cry 4-sized grindfest.  I'm also disappointed that they didn't animate the saber-tooth correctly.  Saber-tooths generally only attacked large herbivores by driving their canines into their prey with their mouth closed and used their neck muscles to lacerate it.  Instead, they make the same old mistake of making the jaw open ridiculously big.  Saber-tooth had really weak jaws compared to most cats.  There's literally no sense in having saber tooth cats attacking prey the same way other cats do.  They simply didn't.  They'd be terrible at it if they tried.

Edit: It finally clicked: the problem with Primal is it is literally an asset swap Far Cry 4.  If you didn't love Far Cry 4 to death and crave for more, you're not going to like Primal.  I was ready to quit FC4 when I was 33% into it because there's so much open world grind.  I perceviered though and finished it to 100%.  I was ready to quit Primal at 1% because of the strong sense of deja vu.


----------



## Eric3988 (Dec 9, 2018)

I'm enjoying Destiny 2. Picked it up after it was given away for free. I got burned out on the previous Destiny after TTK and before the last expansion. I was wary to get back in after all the disappointments on game 1 and it looked like year 1 of D2 was a disaster. However, the game looks to be in a much better state after Forsaken. They actually bothered to try to tell coherent stories now, yay! It's not the best story but I just hands down love the mechanics of the game. It also seems like they've done away with the super bullet spongy bosses too. Sure the game still has issues but I'm enjoying playing as a Space Warlock blasting things across the solar system.


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 9, 2018)

Disparia said:


> If you're looking for a recommendation it's no Oblivion or Skyrim but I think the main story is worth a play through. Haven't played in awhile, so I don't know much about any of the newer content.



Thankfully, the compulsion has died down now.

Now I have bigger things to worry about. A big tooth filling popped out. Dental care is a killer in the States


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 9, 2018)

For those who have some insight into shadow warrior 2 - if I have the revenge skill and pair with some life draining gems on my armor and weapon,can this bring me back to life or am I gonna be dead anyway ?


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Dec 9, 2018)

Still playing Destiny 2 atm... here's my progress so far. UGH that one point before hitting the 550 power level mark...


----------



## Guitar (Dec 9, 2018)

CS:GO Danger Zone is so much fun. Seriously, it's not a Fortnite or PubG clone, something completely different and really good. Just got my third win after figuring out how the game works today: the last guy planted a bomb and tried to kill me since he knew I was hunting him, but ran back inside when I started shooting him and I won because he blew himself up. 

This mode has renewed my interest in CS:GO.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 9, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> For those who have some insight into shadow warrior 2 - if I have the revenge skill and pair with some life draining gems on my armor and weapon,can this bring me back to life or am I gonna be dead anyway ?


https://shadowwarrior.fandom.com/wiki/Revenge

There's no way to revive with Revenge.  Second Chance is the skill you want to self-revive by killing the demon that killed you.  Revenge activates so you can inflict as much damage as possible (read: kill those you wounded) before being teleported.


----------



## Eric3988 (Dec 9, 2018)

Guitar said:


> CS:GO Danger Zone is so much fun. Seriously, it's not a Fortnite or PubG clone, something completely different and really good. Just got my third win after figuring out how the game works today: the last guy planted a bomb and tried to kill me since he knew I was hunting him, but ran back inside when I started shooting him and I won because he blew himself up.
> 
> This mode has renewed my interest in CS:GO.



This is all I can think about when I hear people talk about CS:GO now.


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 9, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Now you need to get Thongs of Virtue.
> 
> Playing Far Cry Primal and...I'm not impressed.  I thought it would be a smaller, focused map like Blood Dragon was but no, it's a Far Cry 4-sized grindfest.  I'm also disappointed that they didn't animate the saber-tooth correctly.  Saber-tooths generally only attacked large herbivores by driving their canines into their prey with their mouth closed and used their neck muscles to lacerate it.  Instead, they make the same old mistake of making the jaw open ridiculously big.  Saber-tooth had really weak jaws compared to most cats.  There's literally no sense in having saber tooth cats attacking prey the same way other cats do.  They simply didn't.  They'd be terrible at it if they tried.
> 
> Edit: It finally clicked: the problem with Primal is it is literally an asset swap Far Cry 4.  If you didn't love Far Cry 4 to death and crave for more, you're not going to like Primal.  I was ready to quit FC4 when I was 33% into it because there's so much open world grind.  I persevered though and finished it to 100%.  I was ready to quit Primal at 1% because of the strong sense of deja vu.


I've been flitting about in the Far Cry series recently and have started FC3 again (it came with an FC5 dlc), which so far is my favourite. I completed FC4 to around 70% and I can't remember why I never finished it.
I'm also playing Primal, and although it satisfies graphically and suits my lumbering pace, it is a bit of a grind, if I'm honest. In fact I'm currently stuck atop a mammoth, trying to defeat a herd of rhinos and I'm finding it almost impossible to kill the critters.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 9, 2018)

Sprint/charge into them and intercept their attacks with your own attack.  It's like baseball. 

I think Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon was the best.  Far Cry 3 comes in second.  Far Cry 2/Far Cry 4/ Far Cry Primal are tied in third (all suffer from the same grind problem).


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 9, 2018)

I never thought I will say it, but now I'm sick with Fortnite. I never thought I will play it I was fighting against it all these months, playing pubg. BUt ended myself deleting pubg and griding Fortnite.
Bought 2080 +240hz monitor and I never thought it will improve my aiming skill and gameplay in general for shooters were I was playing like a noob. But now playing games feels like my dream come true never going back to 60hz ever. Not sure why I didnt buy it years ago all that suffering 
And some PoE additionally.


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 10, 2018)

No one knows if part 3 will ever be made


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 10, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> For those who have some insight into shadow warrior 2 - if I have the revenge skill and pair with some life draining gems on my armor and weapon,can this bring me back to life or am I gonna be dead anyway ?



No. Revenge is pretty useless really, for that reason. Life drain however is OP, and best applied to armor instead of weapons, because you get about equal % life drain on armor but it then applies to every weapon, saves a LOT of weapon gem slots. That and crit related stats are really go-to for armor. It gives you the wiggle room to get creative with your weapons.


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 10, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Sprint/charge into them and intercept their attacks with your own attack.  It's like baseball.


Thanks for the tip!
The mammoth controls are lousy and sometimes he doesn't respond. Typical mammoth really.
Anyway, I eventually found a pool further down, sat in it and discovered that rhinos don't like water, which enabled me to knock em off one by one. To finish this bizarre boss fight, I then found some rocks even further down where rhinos fear to tread (or it's a handy bug) and then did the same. 100 rhinos against one mammoth is quite a challenge.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Dec 10, 2018)

I guess it's not too late to enjoy Rise of the Tomb Raider. It looks a bit crappy on PS4 though


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 10, 2018)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> I guess it's not too late to enjoy Rise of the Tomb Raider. It looks a bit crappy on PS4 though



Anyone reason you can't play the PC version? It'd look better, even on that 1050.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Dec 10, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Anyone reason you can't play the PC version? It'd look better, even on that 1050.



Got that on sale on the US PSN store. Never found it in a better price on Steam (even with my local currency). 
I don't want to empathize too much on the "crappy" part though, it's still a great game for sure. 
P/S: 1050 Ti


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 10, 2018)

I'm toying with the idea of getting The Division which is on a Steam sale at 75% off at the moment. Since it's release, it's had numerous improvements to gameplay, DX12 support and the general impression from most people is that 99% of the bugs have been fixed.
I'm currently playing the demo and it's a very well polished game and very challenging.
Anyway, I've got four hours left to decide where to put my JC4 refund and it's less than two thirds of the new price of JC4.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 10, 2018)

Back to playing Astroneer. It is final Alpha build. Plays great! Highly recommend if you want a chilled out explorations/crafting game. They are always adding content.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 10, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> No. Revenge is pretty useless really, for that reason. Life drain however is OP, and best applied to armor instead of weapons, because you get about equal % life drain on armor but it then applies to every weapon, saves a LOT of weapon gem slots. That and crit related stats are really go-to for armor. It gives you the wiggle room to get creative with your weapons.


I got one life drain gem on each of my katanas,usually with damage resist or some other good perk as the seconday bonus. I got one armor upgrade with life drain and +20 hit points too. I'm comfortable with it, I get plenty of damage with two damage boosting gems on each weapon cause I play melee only and have the +30% melee/-20% firearms amulet equipped.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 10, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> I got one life drain gem on each of my katanas,usually with damage resist or some other good perk as the seconday bonus. I got one armor upgrade with life drain and +20 hit points too. I'm comfortable with it, I get plenty of damage with two damage boosting gems on each weapon cause I play melee only and have the +30% melee/-20% firearms amulet equipped.



If you feel it becomes too easy at some point, you can up the difficulty at any time during the story, and higher difficulty really forces you to min-max, leads to some real creativity


----------



## HD64G (Dec 10, 2018)

While cruising in Witcher 3 (my opinion has't changed and that's one of the best games ever), I remembered another abandoned game that has a somewhat steep learning curve:  Evochron Mercenary. Not bad, but I haven't played enough to know how it goes when getting deeply into it. And it has some good soundtracks as well.

Opinion on the game (not mine ofc) on the 1st video and gameplay on the 2nd one.


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 10, 2018)

Bought The Division in the end as it was irresistible. Not only the price at 75% off, but also the gameplay and beautiful graphics.


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 10, 2018)

Splinterdog said:


> Bought The Division in the end as it was irresistible. Not only the price at 75% off, but also the gameplay and beautiful graphics.


gud 4 iou

It does not matter, what you play how you play it, as long as it triggers the right sensations.
The Division is a horrible game, but if you are happy with it, that's all that matters.

Found my love, it's called Ashen, released only on the Epic platform for a very high price. However i tried it in beta when it was available on steam and it was absolutely gorgeous. Would love to pick this up at around 15$ for the ultimate coop adventure.
The game is spectacular, a dark souls in a much more easier lvl of difficulty and in my own personal taste with better graphics.

Speaking of The Walking Dead, apparently they will finish the series and bellow is the trailer for Episode 3
https://www.gamespot.com/videos/the-walking-dead-the-final-season-episode-3-offici/2300-6447651/


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 10, 2018)

Division is a great MP shooter,what are you talking about.It's better than most of this popular crap.In retrospect,it's even better than BF1.Co-op incursions and missions on legendary were the shit. GE's were lots of fun,dunno if they're still doing them. Dark zone was good too. I did not care for pvp though.


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 10, 2018)

Cvrk said:


> gud 4 iou
> 
> It does not matter, what you play how you play it, as long as it triggers the right sensations.
> The Division is a horrible game, but if you are happy with it, that's all that matters.



In my sailing days, we used to enjoy a huge English breakfast when arriving at a new port and I'd ask my mates what they thought of the breakfast.
They'd usually say "It's horrible!", which I knew was code for, "It's fab!"


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 10, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> Division is a great MP shooter,what are you talking about.It's better than most of this popular crap.In retrospect,it's even better than BF1.Co-op incursions and missions on legendary were the shit. GE's were lots of fun,dunno if they're still doing them. Dark zone was good too. I did not care for pvp though.



Completely agree, the game had its rough edges but most of those are patched out, what remains is a very immersive teambased shooter.

Looking forward to the second one, especially because it will reset the game's economy, hopefully this time no rampant hacking at launch


----------



## Frick (Dec 10, 2018)

Torment: Tides of Numenera, but the UI text is really quite blurry in places. Supposedly a Unreal Engine thing, but that doesn't make sense. It is quite irritating. One fix is supposedly DSR, so I need THE GEFORCE AMAZING MINDBLOWING EXPERIENCE for it so I download it and then I need an account and then I need a password with a million characters and it must include urdu letters for some reason. GO A-TEAM

EDIT: After a rage-induced heart attack I remembered you can set it in the normal control panel. Bye Nvidia Experience! FOREVER

And anyway it didn't work. Blergh. Woe is me.

EDIT again: And in lighter news: My poor 12 year old king of the now glorious East Anglia can't seem to escape the uprising intended to put my like 10th cousing on the throne, who happens to be an insane priest. Savescumming doesn't help when they've just sat on that 150% army number for years now. And everyone's angry with me because I have way to many holdings for me to handle (12 years old and my father died in cancer when he was like 29 and didn't have any other children because an uprising in his reign resulted in gavelkind election meaning my holdings are divided among my (male) children but since I only had one child he inherited all of it and since he's a child his Stewardship number is quite low meaning no ability to have holdings) but my council (who are the ones who wans the insane priest as king; the priest himself is pretty cool) doesn't allow me to get rid of them so I can make them less angry with me.

Savescumming doesn't help.


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 10, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> Division is a great MP shooter,what are you talking about.It's better than most of this popular crap.In retrospect,it's even better than BF1.Co-op incursions and missions on legendary were the shit. GE's were lots of fun,dunno if they're still doing them. Dark zone was good too. I did not care for pvp though.


According to Steam, I installed the trial quite some time ago...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 10, 2018)

Two things I don't like about Division:
1) Game feels soulless/grindy.  DAI/MEA/FC4/FCP/general MMO kind of grind.  World is kind of empty and stale with fodder in the way.  Missions and main story are forgettable.  It's a whole lot of "meh."
2) Gameplay is fundamentally a cover shooter and the damage system is arcade (one sniper headshot won't kill unless they're leveled well below you).  The latter is a deal breaker for me.  If you take the time to line up a headshot, the game should reward you in kind.  They don't even stagger.

I'm told Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon: Wildlands is a much better game but I haven't played it yet (and they keep releasing more content for it so it's gonna be a while yet).


I'm still regrettably playing Primal.  I must be a masochist. :C


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 11, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I'm told Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon: Wildlands is a much better game


it isn't. it's a huge,beautiful open world filled with a thousand three minute missions that you'd think is the same one over and over.


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 11, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Two things I don't like about Division:
> 1) Game feels soulless/grindy.  DAI/MEA/FC4/FCP/general MMO kind of grind.  World is kind of empty and stale with fodder in the way.  Missions and main story are forgettable.  It's a whole lot of "meh."
> 2) Gameplay is fundamentally a cover shooter and the damage system is arcade (one sniper headshot won't kill unless they're leveled well below you).  The latter is a deal breaker for me.  If you take the time to line up a headshot, the game should reward you in kind.  They don't even stagger.
> 
> ...



Have you played FC5? It isn't bad. I can't really compare though, since I skipped Primal. 

Good to know about Division. I'm not really keen on multiplayer, but that one slightly interested me.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 11, 2018)

Far Cry Primal is Far Cry 4 with leotards, slings (rarely use), and spears (OP).

Division isn't a terrible game but it isn't a good game either.


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 11, 2018)

I'm enjoying The Division so far. It's challenging, that's for sure and the bullet sponge enemies can be frustrating. I mean, 100 rounds to the head and they still don't go down? Like, many of them are just boss fights.
It's gorgeous to look at and I enjoy the post apocalyptic atmosphere in Manhattan and Brooklyn, which are both beautifully rendered.
It may take me months to complete, but I don't mind, as I take my time and am generally playing others too.
FC5 doesn't hold my attention very well, since the missions aren't clearly defined.
Mind you, most games after JC4 are a welcome relief.


----------



## aliovalio (Dec 11, 2018)

Started to play Hitman 2


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 11, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Two things I don't like about Division:
> 1) Game feels soulless/grindy.  DAI/MEA/FC4/FCP/general MMO kind of grind.  World is kind of empty and stale with fodder in the way.  Missions and main story are forgettable.  It's a whole lot of "meh."
> 2) Gameplay is fundamentally a cover shooter and the damage system is arcade (one sniper headshot won't kill unless they're leveled well below you).  The latter is a deal breaker for me.  If you take the time to line up a headshot, the game should reward you in kind.  They don't even stagger.


YES!

And even though it's been almost 2 years since then, coming back to the game now is the same. 50 updates later and they only improved balanced loot, hit boxes, matching up, server ping stability, visual glitches, bot A.I. etc - the usual. Game is exactly the same. Pay close attention to this man.











However as I mentioned before, personal taste is everything. If Sakura Swim Club  is your best game ever, immersing yourself with hours of gameplay - than perfect for you. Games are too be loved and played....including the Sakura series
_______________
@aliovalio you know how the npc's in Hitman 2: Silent Assassin (2002) are? Yeah they are the same in Hitman 2 2018 edition. I really wanted to get back to Hitman in 2016, but it was horrible.


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 11, 2018)

I paid close attention to Joe and he was correct in March 2016. Since then, the game has been overhauled dramatically, and most players agree that it's a big improvement.
Many devs would have left it the way it was and just tinkered with it, just to mollify the community.
Anyway, I'm enjoying it. It's a very well polished game, when compared to some of the rubbish that's being released.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 11, 2018)

aliovalio said:


> Started to play Hitman 2


I have too! I’m still not sure how I feel about it.  It’s mechanically sound and gameplay is great, but seems like it’s lacking it’s soul.


----------



## Vario (Dec 11, 2018)

Fallout 4


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 11, 2018)

Splinterdog said:


> I paid close attention to Joe and he was correct in March 2016. Since then, the game has been overhauled dramatically, and most players agree that it's a big improvement.
> Many devs would have left it the way it was and just tinkered with it, just to mollify the community.
> Anyway, I'm enjoying it. It's a very well polished game, when compared to some of the rubbish that's being released.


It starts good. About 5-10 hours in is when it starts sinking in that it's bland.  By the time you reach maximum level, there's really nothing left to do except PvP and grind for minutely better gear.  You'll likely get your monies worth out of it.  I like it better than similar games like Borderlands but there's a lot better games out there.


The Angry Review is spot on. There are some actual bosses now but ugh, don't get me started.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 11, 2018)

I keep thinking about picking up GR:Wildlands..., scratch that, at $17.50 I picked up just the base game which I was told by a few friends is the best part and the DLC isn't something I'd care for yet. 

But I've yet to even dig into FC5. I bought it on sale as well, turned around and got hooked back into FC2. The physics and challenges in FC2 keep me coming back for more. The respawns at outposts, the malaria mechanic hasn't annoyed me yet, and the mod I'm running gave me the machetes and let's the AI battle each other at times which I've only seen once but was entertaining. Setting the FPS limit to 75 and disabling vsync seemed to fix the no audio during cell phone calls issue I was having intermittently, and so far the game plays so smooth and barely loads my system. It's also cool to see how far along Dunia has come between FC2 and FC5. Having barely played FC3 and never playing FC4 or any of the other spin offs.

I guess I'm in an FPS kick for now, it's a lot easier to do now that the kids are older and mom isn't as protective about what they see me playing or what they play, now my reaction time sucks lol, fair trade I suppose. I play Doom 2016 when I just want to have pure violence and fun gunplay, FC2/5 when I want something a little more down to earth, especially FC2...and we'll see if GR:W fits in that equation as well.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 11, 2018)

Kursah said:


> Setting the FPS limit to 75 and disabling vsync seemed to fix the no audio during cell phone calls issue I was having intermittently,


Thanks for that!! I’ve been replaying FC2 (as well as Quake 4), and I noticed the non-audio of phone calls as well.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 11, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> Thanks for that!! I’ve been replaying FC2 (as well as Quake 4), and I noticed the non-audio of phone calls as well.



OOOO Q4 eh? I still have most of the DVD's from that one, and have been debating picking it up on Steam. 

So I run these two flags from Steam Launch options for FC2: -GameProfile_SkipIntroMovies 1 -RenderProfile_MaxFps 75  

I actually got that info from the mod dev on Steam Discussions here, I highly suggest the mod, though he recommends starting a new game. Luckily I was only about 10% through the campaign so it wasn't a huge loss.

https://steamcommunity.com/app/19900/discussions/0/1744479064005190310/

It's called Hunter's Mod, that the user by the same name created for the 10yr anniversary of FC2. So far I really like it, not changing too many things, but the changes made feel really good and make it more engaging for me. Overall FC2 is keeping me very entertained, and I'm really appreciating it for what it is and what it introduced so long ago. 

https://www.moddb.com/mods/hunters-far-cry-2-update


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 11, 2018)

Kursah said:


> OOOO Q4 eh? I still have most of the DVD's from that one, and have been debating picking it up on Steam.


Pick it up on GOG. No DRM or limitation of how or when you can run it. 
https://www.gog.com/game/quake_4

Farcry 2 is there too!
https://www.gog.com/game/far_cry_2_fortunes_edition


----------



## sepheronx (Dec 11, 2018)

Final Fantasy II (USA, FF4 Japan) on SNES.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 11, 2018)

sepheronx said:


> Final Fantasy II (USA, FF4 Japan) on SNES.


I humbly submit the following for your consideration;
http://www.romhacking.net/hacks/4134/
Been having great fun with it. PM me if you're not sure how to make it work. It can be a complicated process if you're not familiar with it.


----------



## HD64G (Dec 11, 2018)

Kursah said:


> I keep thinking about picking up GR:Wildlands..., scratch that, at $17.50 I picked up just the base game which I was told by a few friends is the best part and the DLC isn't something I'd care for yet.
> 
> But I've yet to even dig into FC5. I bought it on sale as well, turned around and got hooked back into FC2. The physics and challenges in FC2 keep me coming back for more. The respawns at outposts, the malaria mechanic hasn't annoyed me yet, and the mod I'm running gave me the machetes and let's the AI battle each other at times which I've only seen once but was entertaining. Setting the FPS limit to 75 and disabling vsync seemed to fix the no audio during cell phone calls issue I was having intermittently, and so far the game plays so smooth and barely loads my system. It's also cool to see how far along Dunia has come between FC2 and FC5. Having barely played FC3 and never playing FC4 or any of the other spin offs.
> 
> I guess I'm in an FPS kick for now, it's a lot easier to do now that the kids are older and mom isn't as protective about what they see me playing or what they play, now my reaction time sucks lol, fair trade I suppose. I play Doom 2016 when I just want to have pure violence and fun gunplay, FC2/5 when I want something a little more down to earth, especially FC2...and we'll see if GR:W fits in that equation as well.


Have already finished the main campaign of GRW months ago. Great game, especially for co-op (I played it with 2 friends throughout all of the campaign). Has a almost realistic approach to the bullet tranjectory also. Driving vehicles, boats, helicopters or planes isn't at all though. A fun game for sure.


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 11, 2018)

I like the pace of GRW, but the gunfights in The Division are brutally intense, with wave after wave of enemies coming at you. 
Clearly, the only way to play is to use the cover system. It's the only way to survive. It can be very frustrating at times, especially when killed by one single blow of a baseball bat, when it takes about 200 rounds to take each of them down.
I've found that if they don't outflank me, I stand a much better chance, and even better when I can funnel them where I want them so that they have to come to me. 800 rounds to take down about ten enemies though...
The difficulty does make the achievement that much more satisfying though. I like the design and look of the game;it's all very fluid and well thought out, not to mention the objectives - building up the hospital and trying to put things right, against the odds.
It's nowhere near as repetitive as some of the later Far Cry games. I got a bit tired of liberating settlements, to be honest.
And, being a graphics freak, it presses all the buttons, by looking top notch, with incredible attention to detail. It does tend to crash on DX12 though, but since it's only a slight improvement in performance, I'm sticking with DX11.
Here are a couple of shots.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 11, 2018)

HD64G said:


> Have already finished the main campaign of GRW months ago. Great game, especially for co-op (I played it with 2 friends throughout all of the campaign). Has a almost realistic approach to the bullet tranjectory also. Driving vehicles, boats, helicopters or planes isn't at all though. A fun game for sure.



Right on, I don't know if I'll ever do co-op. I'm a sporadic solo gamer that's more on the casual side of things anymore. Though if I get my boys into it, we can move on from Borderlands 2 to this at some point.  

I appreciate the feedback! Thank you!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 11, 2018)

Splinterdog said:


> It does tend to crash on DX12 though...


Disable the Steam Overlay for the game.  That's what causes the crashes in DX12 for both NVIDIA and AMD cards.


----------



## SN2716057 (Dec 11, 2018)

Just visited Greece, nice place, rough people though.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 12, 2018)

Kursah said:


> OOOO Q4 eh? I still have most of the DVD's from that one, and have been debating picking it up on Steam.
> 
> So I run these two flags from Steam Launch options for FC2: -GameProfile_SkipIntroMovies 1 -RenderProfile_MaxFps 75
> 
> ...


So, I have Far Cry 2 on GOG. Went to the forums, and what do you know?  Hunter created his mod to also work on the GOG version.  Installing this next.  Thanks again for the tip!


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 12, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Disable the Steam Overlay for the game.  That's what causes the crashes in DX12 for both NVIDIA and AMD cards.


Thanks. 
I did that, but it still crashes if you alt tab out, in either windowed or fullscreen.
DX11 is fine.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 12, 2018)

Splinterdog said:


> Thanks.
> I did that, but it still crashes if you alt tab out, in either windowed or fullscreen.
> DX11 is fine.


Works for me.  With overlay disabled, shift+tab should no longer work in the game.  If Steam hooks the game at all, it will crash in DX12.

Edit: After a month of waiting, it's finally happening! 








Totally threaded the needle at the end. 

Why no trailer? I'm hauling ass. 

...who am I kidding? I always haul ass. 


Spoiler: check the speedo



Had another gear to grab yet too.


----------



## sepheronx (Dec 12, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> I humbly submit the following for your consideration;
> http://www.romhacking.net/hacks/4134/
> Been having great fun with it. PM me if you're not sure how to make it work. It can be a complicated process if you're not familiar with it.



i'll take a gander at this when I get the chance.

Currently I am fighting with trying to get turbografx/turboduo to work in fullscreen (it crashes) and also trying to find some other emulators that will work for my setup.  I have more trouble than worth with Windows 10 and emulators so I set up a virtualbox with ubuntu in order to test out them in linux to see if they are more stable.

As a note, I was able to get super famicom all working so I can play the japanese FF's (2, 3 and 5) but of course I cant read Japanese.  So I had to resort to PS1 with the Anthology and such.

When I was younger, I only had the TRS-80 computer, NES and colecovision.  When Super NES came out, my parents said no.  When Turbografx came out, they definitely said no (that was like $700 at the time I believe, or that may have been Turboduo).  And of course Factories wouldn't take a 12 year old either in to work.  So now I get the chance to play them while much older.  But very hard to come by.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 12, 2018)

sepheronx said:


> Currently I am fighting with trying to get turbografx/turboduo to work in fullscreen


You mean emulation?
http://www.magicengine.com/ Still the best, perfectly stable even in Win10 and worth the price. There is also Ootake, which is a free Japanese EMU and has english menu options. Also perfectly stable and run in Win10.
If you're willing to consider an Android solution there is a wonderful emu by Robert Broglia on Google Play; https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.PceEmu&hl=en_US
An NVidia Shield is a perfect system for EMU in general. https://www.amazon.com/NVIDIA-Shield-Streaming-Media-Player/dp/B075RXV2VR
If that's a bit too pricey; https://www.amazon.com/Android-Amlogic-Bluetooth-Playing-64bits/dp/B07C7DZD9X This will also do any 8/16 bit era emu perfectly. It will also do 32/64bit era emu very well. The Shield is the king of emu ATM though.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 12, 2018)

Splinterdog said:


> And, being a graphics freak, it presses all the buttons, by looking top notch, with incredible attention to detail. It does tend to crash on DX12 though, but since it's only a slight improvement in performance, I'm sticking with DX11.
> Here are a couple of shots.


drop volumetric fog/smoke to medium,it tanks fps for a very,very minor visual improvement.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 12, 2018)

Current playlist  : Battlefield V(PC), Dark Souls 3(PS4), Spiderman DLC*Waiting for final DLC*(PS4), Pokemon Lets Go Pikachu(Switch)
Stopped playing Evil within 2 as I got mad with the one hit kill ghost lady.


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 12, 2018)

This is at very high with shadows at high. 1080p 

It just does't look good. Same it was for Origins. Forget the distant nature in the back that just looks horrible. Looking at Kassandra there is no details. 

What God of War has is incredible. They managed too close small portions of the map and turn it up to max, so it wont destroy the console. 
In AC the map is given all at once, and where you go everything just loads instantaneously. I am no expert, but it just doesn't look good. 

If you run fast on a horse, it looks kinda good, but when you try to take a print screen and slow it all down and look at the details....it's disappointing.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 12, 2018)

Cvrk said:


> View attachment 112411
> 
> This is at very high with shadows at high. 1080p
> 
> ...


Looks not as good as what I had l.  But meh, it’s an excellent game regardless if graphics were mud.   Best I’ve played since TW3.


----------



## Frick (Dec 12, 2018)

Well I'm king of East Anglia again, and immortal. A year after I actually achieved immortality (a first for me in this game) I got sick and my physician mistreated me so much I became a eunuch. At the tender age of 25. So I don't age, but I don't get any more kids either. Should be good.

EDIT: And some Steam ramblings: I use it in offline mode, mainly, because I'm on a metered connection (by choice). Only if there is a critical update do I go online, and every game I've installed is manually set to update only when I launch it. But no. As soon as I go online every single game looks for updates and the ones with updates can't be launched without updating. It is .. aggravating.


----------



## SN2716057 (Dec 12, 2018)

ACO just before ctd


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 13, 2018)

Nothing beats hunting with a vehicle-mounted light machine gun.


----------



## robot zombie (Dec 13, 2018)

I have a pretty serious Fallout 4 addiction at this point. For all of its many flaws, it has a way of drawing me back in. I've made at least a dozen level 60+ characters and I'm still discovering little things. I like building up new characters and trying different builds. Something really satisfying about it. Hits the dopamine receptors hard. It's like there are a million little things you can do, and there's no actual endgame, but whether you're bullshitting around or whatever, it always feels like progress. It's all about the journey with Bethesda games.

Been breaking up all of the Fallout with Shadow of the Tomb Raider. I'll admit, never got into the franchise. Just never seemed like something I'd like... I was one of those people who would joke about it being "quicktime" the game. Kinda just wanted to pick up a fresh game and for some reason it caught my attention. Maybe I wanted to play something I'd usually never consider. *shrug* I also kind of wanted to see if my humble Ryzen 5 2600/RX 580 system could handle running a brand new game at 1080p. Much to my delight it still has an easy time running it at high settings - kind of thought it might have some trouble for some reason... at least some stutter or something, but so far, so good. Looks like the 580 stays for now 

I'm actually really enjoying traversing all of the rich environments and solving all of these little puzzles. Wish the mechanics were consistent with Lara's moves - I've been stuck in spots simply because the game has already taught me that I shouldn't be able to do the thing that it actually wants me to do this time - it looks like something that's only been repeated death before, so I'll go in circles thinking I'm missing something. Other times things randomly seem to not work, and I assume it's because I wasn't supposed to go that way or something but really it was just the game messing with me. It still feels pretty good to jump and climb and such, though. Everything feels more fluid and responsive than I thought it would.

Also, the game is just gorgeous to look at. I find myself just kind of basking in the beauty of some of the places I wind-up in this game. I can't think of a game that's ever really grabbed me for its beauty like that. Story is bleh. I mean, I like that Lara is kind of this hardened, morally ambivalent character. But I'm not paying much attention to it - some of the dialogue is hilarious to me. I can't fully take it as seriously as I think it wants me to. I'm mostly just in it to explore and do stuff.

Probably not the best Tomb Raider to start on from what I've heard and read, but with it all being new to me, it's been a good experience. I see myself keeping up with it for sure.


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 13, 2018)

robot zombie said:


> I have a pretty serious Fallout 4 addiction at this point.



Dude, I still play Skyrim 

I'd play FO4 more, but I'm far more into fantasy settings. Especially TES lore.


----------



## XiGMAKiD (Dec 13, 2018)

Playing Paladins and just recently got the Christmas themed skin for Lian 

Speaking of addiction I just reinstall NFS Carbon, always coming back to that game for the great tracks and car characteristics


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 13, 2018)

XiGMAKiD said:


> Playing Paladins and just recently got the Christmas themed skin for Lian
> 
> Speaking of addiction I just reinstall NFS Carbon, always coming back to that game for the great tracks and car characteristics



Kind of looking for an arcadey racer like that. EA also just reissued Burnout Paradise, but I'd prefer something new.


----------



## XiGMAKiD (Dec 13, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Kind of looking for an arcadey racer like that. EA also just reissued Burnout Paradise, but I'd prefer something new.


It a great arcade racer as the cars have very different characterics and you can set yourself challenges by using different car class, for example new player should use tuner class for it's very easy handling, regular race gamer could use exotic class for it's balanced stats and lastly use muscle class if you want to hone your handling skills (or just a masochist) as that's the worst handling class out of the three


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 13, 2018)

I still think The Crew is the best arcade racer available right now.  Huge world and lots of variety.


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 13, 2018)

I never played the Crew actually..


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 13, 2018)

It just occurred to me that I never recorded gameplay footage of that game.


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 13, 2018)

There was a Crew 2 released in June apparently. Have you played that? 

I won't be getting it though, it's still full price. Even the first one seems a little pricey for an older game ($30).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 13, 2018)

Played the beta.  It's basically more of the same (with "followers," yuck) with the addition of boats and planes.  The Crew is a more...mature...experience.  I'll get The Crew 2 eventually but I am steering clear until Ubisoft is done milking it for all it is worth.

I think I got The Crew + all DLCs for $15.  UPlay has it on sale frequently.  Steam too.


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 13, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Played the beta.  It's basically more of the same (with "followers," yuck) with the addition of boats and planes.  The Crew is a more...mature...experience.  I'll get The Crew 2 eventually but I am steering clear until Ubisoft is done milking it for all it is worth.
> 
> I think I got The Crew + all DLCs for $15.  Ubisoft has it on sale frequently.  Steam too.



I'll put it on my wishlist, and see if I gets discount again.


----------



## sepheronx (Dec 13, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> You mean emulation?
> http://www.magicengine.com/ Still the best, perfectly stable even in Win10 and worth the price. There is also Ootake, which is a free Japanese EMU and has english menu options. Also perfectly stable and run in Win10.
> If you're willing to consider an Android solution there is a wonderful emu by Robert Broglia on Google Play; https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.PceEmu&hl=en_US
> An NVidia Shield is a perfect system for EMU in general. https://www.amazon.com/NVIDIA-Shield-Streaming-Media-Player/dp/B075RXV2VR
> If that's a bit too pricey; https://www.amazon.com/Android-Amlogic-Bluetooth-Playing-64bits/dp/B07C7DZD9X This will also do any 8/16 bit era emu perfectly. It will also do 32/64bit era emu very well. The Shield is the king of emu ATM though.



Well, the website is horrible to navigate and or obtain information, so that is a massive minus point to it.  Which makes me question the value of the $30USD for the emulator.  I would give it a try, but I doubt I would purchase it.  Not worth it imo unless I have no other option for Trubogfx.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 13, 2018)

Cvrk said:


> YES!
> 
> And even though it's been almost 2 years since then, coming back to the game now is the same. 50 updates later and they only improved balanced loot, hit boxes, matching up, server ping stability, visual glitches, bot A.I. etc - the usual. Game is exactly the same. Pay close attention to this man.
> 
> ...



Well, it goes to show Angry Joe can't review games for shit, because Division got major expansions with a crapload of endgame content. You're saying that the game should be fundamentally different in concept because it received 50 updates. That's like saying Diablo 3 should've become Call of Duty after two expansions. In fact, apart from balance, the game has gained fantastic itemization over time, exactly what it needed to keep the end game interesting. Almost every gear set is viable now and there are several other options too (such as running a full exotic or hybrid exotic 'hexo' setup). Weapons are balanced and yet still have different uses, a very hard balancing trick that took many tries to get right (seen em all...).

This game was never just a coverbased shooter, its a coverbased RPG with guns. With ditto progression and stat mechanics. There is no trigger finger required in The Division, in fact, most skills are quite slow to use. This game is not paced like a Ghost Recon Wildlands either. You don't need superb aim and there is no sandbox. Missions are linear, with lots of triggered events.

What you need is a well balanced team setup for the hardest missions, with good timing and placement of skills, a min-maxed gear setup and knowledge of each mission you play and the enemy types you encounter. Good use of consumables and grenades. That is what the Division is about. When you play endgame right with a good team, none of the enemies really feel like bullet sponges - they go down quickly and effectively. If you have to sit there behind cover shooting at an NPC for two minutes, you're undergeared or lack the right setup. Most of my gameplay is spent running cover to cover and mowing down enemies along the way, with a grenade here or there for good measure. Or I pick up a D3 FNC set with a shield and go straight up melee.



FordGT90Concept said:


> Two things I don't like about Division:
> 1) Game feels soulless/grindy.  DAI/MEA/FC4/FCP/general MMO kind of grind.  World is kind of empty and stale with fodder in the way.  Missions and main story are forgettable.  It's a whole lot of "meh."
> 2) Gameplay is fundamentally a cover shooter and the damage system is arcade (one sniper headshot won't kill unless they're leveled well below you).  The latter is a deal breaker for me.  If you take the time to line up a headshot, the game should reward you in kind.  They don't even stagger.
> 
> ...



The game is a grindy game and was always presented as one, not sure what you had in your mind going into it. The whole premise of The Division was PVP in the Dark Zone, which has the core concept of hauling loot to extract out of there. And it also offered PVE, with a simple campaign, yes. But PVP was the bread and butter. Over time, it appeared the PVE part of the game landed a lot better and thus was expanded, but to suddenly expect that to offer a deep narrative is rather strange IMO. The whole setting is just there for immersion, not so much a gripping story. And I do think it nails the immersion...  the city really has a distinct atmosphere to it that sets the tone nicely.

The game does reward headshots by the way, but under max level the difference isn't that noticeable. Once you can gear and improve the power of headshots and get reliable crit chances, the game gets a lot more flexible with builds and how quickly you can down enemies. Weapons like sniper rifles also have a much higher headshot bonus. While levelling, however, the use of grenades and skills is very similar to endgame in effectiveness. The gunplay, while arcadey, is very fine grained in terms of recoil and other characteristics of weapons. Things like burst fire and how your reticle responds to movement and shooting introduce a decent level of skillbased gameplay.

As for the soul of the game - again, you can only truly find that in the Dark Zone. Clearing a few NPCs for some loot, having to carry it to an extraction point, waiting for the heli to arrive which creates a blip on the map for everyone to see 'hey look, someone with full bags waiting to get shot at'... and then the high-intensity standoffs waiting to see which team makes a move and turns Rogue, usually followed by a chase through buildings and alleys. Or, playing the agressor yourself and getting hunted by 2-3 other parties who can also turn on each other, great fun. Thát is where the soul of this game comes out - and not in the dull comfort zone of single player exploration. (Although even a single player can go into the DZ and play stealthy).

If you go into The Division for the single player or an open-world experience a'la Wildlands, you didn't get it 

As for Wildlands, its a completely different concept that is equally stale and grindy once you've played a dozen hours and the novelty wears off. But Wildlands lacks the endgame and progression. What it offers is the tactical / sandboxy aspects which are fun to play around with.

Both are pretty decent games overall, but it seems very important to understand each game's concept before drawing conclusions


----------



## Frick (Dec 13, 2018)

robot zombie said:


> I've made at least a dozen level 60+ characters and I'm still discovering little things. I like building up new characters and trying different builds.



Yeah well it's an RPG. That's the point.  Which incidentally was the downside of Fallout NV: you could actually max out characters, and did so by level 60. Is that the case with Fallout 4 as well.


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 13, 2018)

Frick said:


> Yeah well it's an RPG. That's the point.  Which incidentally was the downside of Fallout NV: you could actually max out characters, and did so by level 60. Is that the case with Fallout 4 as well.



Same deal more or less. The cap isn't the same, but the result is eventually the same. But I find the fun with different character concepts (you just have to gimp yourself to make it really work though. Pretty easy to eventually become a badass jack of all trades).


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 13, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Same deal more or less. But I find the fun with different character concepts (you tend to have to gimp yourself to make it really work though. Pretty easy to become a badass jack of all trades eventually).



That is how I always played Skyrim too (and Oblivion, and Morrowind)... get a specific character in my head, build it up, and roam around for adventure. The roaming never took long though, before I went into building something new  Or respeccing.


----------



## bajs11 (Dec 13, 2018)

Frick said:


> Yeah well it's an RPG. That's the point.  Which incidentally was the downside of Fallout NV: you could actually max out characters, and did so by level 60. Is that the case with Fallout 4 as well.



you can cap the level of your character in both FVN and FO4
my FO4 is currently capped at lvl 95 and with mods that add much thougher legendary enemies and normal enemies


----------



## Frick (Dec 13, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> That is how I always played Skyrim too (and Oblivion, and Morrowind)... get a specific character in my head, build it up, and roam around for adventure. The roaming never took long though, before I went into building something new  Or respeccing.



That is literally the point of RPGs. If you have to impose restrictions on yourself because the game doesn't cater well to different characters it has failed.


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 13, 2018)

Frick said:


> That is literally the point of RPGs. If you have to impose restrictions on yourself because the game doesn't cater well to different characters it has failed.



Well, most RPGs are class based (digital or not), so it's a bit easier to automatically do that. Skill based ones seem difficult to balance.

edit: Not to mention most are party based as well.


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 13, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> What you need is a well balanced team setup for the hardest missions, with good timing and placement of skills, a min-maxed gear setup and knowledge of each mission you play and the enemy types you encounter. Good use of consumables and grenades. That is what the Division is about. When you play endgame right with a good team, none of the enemies really feel like bullet sponges - they go down quickly and effectively. If you have to sit there behind cover shooting at an NPC for two minutes, you're undergeared or lack the right setup. Most of my gameplay is spent running cover to cover and mowing down enemies along the way, with a grenade here or there for good measure. Or I pick up a D3 FNC set with a shield and go straight up melee.


I'm playing the single player missions only and yes, I realise it's an RPG with team based elements. But I do enjoy the mechanics and the challenge.
A question? Is it possible to recruit NPCs to assist me, or do they have to be real online players? If I hit G for matchmaking, I don't find anyone. It could be that I don't have any friends though, of course


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 13, 2018)

robot zombie said:


> Wish the mechanics were consistent with Lara's moves - I've been stuck in spots simply because the game has already taught me that I shouldn't be able to do the thing that it actually wants me to do this time -


Yeah, Lara has the tendency to leap to her death, in a completely different direction than I told her to go!


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 13, 2018)

Splinterdog said:


> I'm playing the single player missions only and yes, I realise it's an RPG with team based elements. But I do enjoy the mechanics and the challenge.
> A question? Is it possible to recruit NPCs to assist me, or do they have to be real online players? If I hit G for matchmaking, I don't find anyone. It could be that I don't have any friends though, of course



No, you can't have NPC assistance. The problem is that the community has well advanced beyond the regular missions, everyone is playing on higher difficulty versions of them right now.

The best thing you can do is get max level in the city through roaming and doing open world events. Then gear up a bit and do higher difficulties. You can do the missions too, but I'd recommend doing them when you have a high level or good gear, it makes them easy to solo.


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 13, 2018)

From spartan to Pocahontas


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 13, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> it isn't. it's a huge,beautiful open world filled with a thousand three minute missions that you'd think is the same one over and over.



That was my impression after playing the free demo. Looks great but lacks soul. Just go from place to place shooting people. Yipee... The Division at least had some soul to it and the coop was very fun. I hope Division 2 keeps the best elements and improves on some of its failings.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 13, 2018)

sepheronx said:


> Well, the website is horrible to navigate and or obtain information, so that is a massive minus point to it.  Which makes me question the value of the $30USD for the emulator.  I would give it a try, but I doubt I would purchase it.  Not worth it imo unless I have no other option for Trubogfx.


? It's only $20. Trust me, it's worth it, give the trial a try.


----------



## sepheronx (Dec 13, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> ? It's only $20. Trust me, it's worth it, give the trial a try.



Tried it.  Didn't detect the turbo duo game image.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 13, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> Yeah, Lara has the tendency to leap to her death, in a completely different direction than I told her to go!


Yeah, I was surprised how good Thief IV was in that regard.  He literally never does that.  Even Styx never really does that.  It's almost uniquely Tomb Raider, especially since Rise of the Tomb Raider that it happens.  I think the reason is that control action is based on camera facing rather than explicitly the surface she is hanging on to so if the perspective pivots for whatever reason, instead of forward being hold on to wall, forward means jump that way (to death).  It's really sloppy and one of the reasons I'm still not a fan of the Tomb Raider reboot trilogy.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 13, 2018)

Good morning starshine
And goodnight


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 13, 2018)

Picked up Frostpunk.

Very cool game


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 14, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> No, you can't have NPC assistance. The problem is that the community has well advanced beyond the regular missions, everyone is playing on higher difficulty versions of them right now.
> 
> The best thing you can do is get max level in the city through roaming and doing open world events. Then gear up a bit and do higher difficulties. You can do the missions too, but I'd recommend doing them when you have a high level or good gear, it makes them easy to solo.


Thanks for those tips, very handy.
I've reached level 7, but I need to get higher to take on some of these missions. I've done a few main missions and plenty of side missions. The subway morgue for example is quite challenging and I've died more times than you could shake a stick at.
Still, it's great fun and quite satisfying when they set themselves on fire.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 14, 2018)

If memory serves, you can look at the map to find out what areas are what level.  Focus on the areas that are at or below your level.  If you head to an area that is beyond your level, you're in for a world of hurt unless you have someone higher level to carry you through it.


----------



## Frick (Dec 14, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Yeah, I was surprised how good Thief IV was in that regard.  He literally never does that.  Even Styx never really does that.  It's almost uniquely Tomb Raider, especially since Rise of the Tomb Raider that it happens.  I think the reason is that control action is based on camera facing rather than explicitly the surface she is hanging on to so if the perspective pivots for whatever reason, instead of forward being hold on to wall, forward means jump that way (to death).  It's really sloppy and one of the reasons I'm still not a fan of the Tomb Raider reboot trilogy.



"Plunging towards death because of poor controls" summarizes every single Tomb Raider game iirc.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 14, 2018)

Hello from Barren!


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 14, 2018)

Frick said:


> "Plunging towards death because of poor controls" summarizes every single Tomb Raider game iirc.


I only ever had problems with the movement controls when swinging on walls (2013 games onwards). I always found this very clunky indeed.
The rest? Perfectly fine.


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 14, 2018)

@Vayra86 and hard





I have a bear...not easy to get the little guy


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 14, 2018)

Cvrk said:


> @Vayra86 and hard
> 
> View attachment 112530
> 
> I have a bear...not easy to get the little guy



Lol!


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 14, 2018)

Splinterdog said:


> Thanks for those tips, very handy.
> I've reached level 7, but I need to get higher to take on some of these missions. I've done a few main missions and plenty of side missions. The subway morgue for example is quite challenging and I've died more times than you could shake a stick at.
> Still, it's great fun and quite satisfying when they set themselves on fire.
> View attachment 112502


get an assault rifle with good accuracy and stability and go for heatshot bonuses with your build.enemies go down fast and hard,crying all the way.


----------



## Disparia (Dec 14, 2018)

Bearnakh says hi!






Have a whole stable sleuth of bears, it's a bit easier as a pet class 

(went and looked it up, a group of bears is a sleuth).


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 14, 2018)

Extremely cool game... -70 C and I am told it gets worse... already I had to stop my people from working as frostbite took its toll.

I'm absolutely amazed by the moral choices and mechanics in the game. This is next level shit and there's an Endless mode as well... the gameplay reminds a lot of Banished. If you liked that game, this one nails the presentation as well as having superb mechanics and ideas. It has a day/night cycle like Banished has its seasons, for example, and people have a fixed work shift depending on the work they do. Its a really tight balancing trick to not fall into complete chaos.

Along with sweet visuals the whole thing is supported by a beautiful classical soundtrack. Can recommend!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 14, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Extremely cool game... -70 C and I am told it gets worse... already I had to stop my people from working as frostbite took its toll.
> 
> I'm absolutely amazed by the moral choices and mechanics in the game. This is next level shit and there's an Endless mode as well... the gameplay reminds a lot of Banished. If you liked that game, this one nails the presentation as well as having superb mechanics and ideas. It has a day/night cycle like Banished has its seasons, for example, and people have a fixed work shift depending on the work they do. Its a really tight balancing trick to not fall into complete chaos.
> 
> ...


It’s one of the tougher games in the genre I’ve played...but much fun!  . I’ve only done a few hours a couple months ago.  I really want to wait till I have the time to devote to really learning the ins and outs thoroughly.


----------



## Guitar (Dec 14, 2018)

Frostpunk is super engaging but really challenging. I ended up restarting several times before finally getting a hand of it and playing all the way through the first scenario/story. Very good game, I need to go back and play further.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 15, 2018)

The scenario's and endless mode they added are a good reason to pick it up again. I've read there wasn't much to do at launch apart from that one story scenario.


----------



## Frick (Dec 15, 2018)

Splinterdog said:


> I only ever had problems with the movement controls when swinging on walls (2013 games onwards). I always found this very clunky indeed.
> The rest? Perfectly fine.



The original games were clunky too, iirc. Never got into them because of that, again iirc.

Anyway, my insane, possesed and immortal Emperor of East Anglia died in an incredibly small and one-sided battle on the hills of Wales at the tender age of 147. I had only my retinue of 5000 men and they had like 700 men or so. An arrow kills me. I beat cancer and all sorts of illness (and the ill treatments from them; both my genitals and my face was gone, I was an insanely good fighter though) and a bastard son of a welsh seamstress does me in. The interesting bit is that my successor also ruled the Holy Roman Empire. Can you say "threat"? Yeah, everyone's on my case now. Nothing to do but trying to manage everything so not everyone hates me, and to make sure my successor gets as many titles as possible. Gotsa get that prestige, only 140 years or so left of the game.


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 15, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> get an assault rifle with good accuracy and stability and go for heatshot bonuses with your build.enemies go down fast and hard,crying all the way.


Which assault rifle would you recommend? Scope, too?
I'm currently using a G36 enhanced.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Dec 15, 2018)

My progress so far in Destiny 2.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 15, 2018)

Splinterdog said:


> Which assault rifle would you recommend? Scope, too?
> I'm currently using a G36 enhanced.



High RPM weapons can beat the g36e, such as LVOA C or a Police Rifle.

As for addons just use what you find you can swap anytime. Its also a personal thing what balance of weapon traits you prefer. Some do fine with major recoil others dont, etc


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 15, 2018)

the greek olympics, that is! 




The Olympic games back then had amazing colors! 





hi dad! 





Ancient Greek: people fighting in mud and other cheering them on! 





with so many tentacles ...is this an anime?! (print screen taken seconds before I got rammed by the bounty hunter in the background)  


Side NOTE: Can you guys take a look here and help me please? https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/obs-help.250653/


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 16, 2018)

Hyperdimension Neptunia Re;Birth 1, nothing beats an anime RPG


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 16, 2018)

Isn't it a JRPG though?  Pretty sure I have it and never played it because JRPGs are such a downer for me.


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 16, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Isn't it a JRPG though?  Pretty sure I have it and never played it because JRPGs are such a downer for me.



Care to explain? They're kind of all over the place imo.. but it's still one of the few genres where you can find classic turn based RPG goodness (even that is dwindling now though).


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 16, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Isn't it a JRPG though?  Pretty sure I have it and never played it because JRPGs are such a downer for me.


sort of, but not like I expected...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 16, 2018)

Definitely JRPG but instead of being completely menu based, they let you move to select your targets which is neat...but still JRPG.



StrayKAT said:


> Care to explain? They're kind of all over the place imo.. but it's still one of the few genres where you can find classic turn based RPG goodness (even that is dwindling now though).


My problem with JRPG is that setting doesn't mean anything in terms of combat.  Think Jagged Alliance: a defending unit might be behind a wall so odds of hit are low and if a hit occurs, it will be weak because the bullet had to go through material to hit the defending unit.  An attacking unit can be buffed, for example, if they're prone with a sniper with a bipod on it. Not only that, being prone means they're a really tiny cross section so they're unlikely to get hit but if they do get it, it will be bad.  And if that weren't enough, add in the fact that this prone sniper is 200m away from the enemy whom has a rifle with an effective range of 70m; the prone sniper has huge attack capabilities and huge defense capabilities but balanced out by having low movement capabilities (take a lot of action points to turn, get up, and prep their gun to run.  By removing setting (as all JRPGs do), none of these important figures are accounted for.  There's very little in terms of strategy so it fundamentally becomes worshiping RNGesus.  You can't use logic to stack the deck in your favor.


Jagged Alliance is probably the best example simply because their systems allow for so much variety.  The more common type is that seen in Shadowrun, Wasteland, XCOM, and Xenonauts:
1) use cover (and deny your enemy cover by flanking or explosives)
2) stack your units in preparation to storm a room
3) use the turn counter so once you make your move, you have plenty of availble units with turns to inflict serious pain before the enemy can respond
4) take the high ground so you can see what they're doing before they know where you are
5) study enemy types and patterns (e.g. typical groups).  For example, those reptilian infiltrators in XCOM like to land on high points on a map and overwatch.  Having a sniper up high with the ability to attack targets in another friendly units line of sight can translate to quickly wiping them out when they don't have a chance to respond.  They're also weakly armored and not very evasive so even a heavy with two shots can take out two visible infiltrators by itself.

All of these things can stack the deck in your favor before a shot is even fired.  JRPGs distinctly lack these things.  Because of their reliance on RNGesus, they're more like gambling and grinding (because literally the only way to stack the deck in your favor is to be leveled higher) games than actual strategy games.

I saw many of my family members playing a "game" where they rolled 10 six-sided dice over and over and over again until all came up the same number.  How is this fun to anyone?  It's fundamentally what JRPG combat is.  The dice are just hidden.  Yeah, sure, some might try to complicate things with defense types and attack styles but fundamentally all that does is add a spreadsheet to your dice rolls.  Every gamer needs more Excel in their life...said no one...ever.  EVE Online addicts don't count because they're obsessive to an unhealthy degree.


TL;DR: JRPGs made sense in the 80s and early 90s simply because of technological limitations.  Today? No, just no.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 16, 2018)

To be honest, it took for about 7 hours before I fully understood its mechanics. 

I'm more into the classic style JRPGs but times change..


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 16, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> High RPM weapons can beat the g36e, such as LVOA C or a Police Rifle.
> 
> As for addons just use what you find you can swap anytime. Its also a personal thing what balance of weapon traits you prefer. Some do fine with major recoil others dont, etc


I'm now completing missions which were impossible before, having reached level 9. I've also done loads of side missions and searched around a lot, because higher level weapons are stashed away off the beaten track. Now, the enemies are not so spongy and are going down after 10-15 rounds. I gave it to Michelle Mason up close and personal, having given up previously.
Also, I managed to lure the fire breathing boss (Benchley?) from the Morgue level, into the entrance hallway, managed to take him out with a couple of grenades and about 300 rounds from a police assault rifle I found.
That was very satisfying, instead of leaping around trying to hide from his flame thrower.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 16, 2018)

The big flame throwers are the easiest of the bosses to kill.  Keep your distance, hit their tanks, and they go boom.  The weakspots on the other bosses (especially the LMG guys) are difficult to hit to the point it almost isn't worth even aiming for it.


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 16, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Definitely JRPG but instead of being completely menu based, they let you move to select your targets which is neat...but still JRPG.
> 
> 
> My problem with JRPG is that setting doesn't mean anything in terms of combat.  Think Jagged Alliance: a defending unit might be behind a wall so odds of hit are low and if a hit occurs, it will be weak because the bullet had to go through material to hit the defending unit.  An attacking unit can be buffed, for example, if they're prone with a sniper with a bipod on it. Not only that, being prone means they're a really tiny cross section so they're unlikely to get hit but if they do get it, it will be bad.  And if that weren't enough, add in the fact that this prone sniper is 200m away from the enemy whom has a rifle with an effective range of 70m; the prone sniper has huge attack capabilities and huge defense capabilities but balanced out by having low movement capabilities (take a lot of action points to turn, get up, and prep their gun to run.  By removing setting (as all JRPGs do), none of these important figures are accounted for.  There's very little in terms of strategy so it fundamentally becomes worshiping RNGesus.  You can't use logic to stack the deck in your favor.
> ...



Have you played Valkyria Chronicles? I highly recommend the first one at least. Not sure about sequels (many aren't even on PC).


----------



## GoldenX (Dec 17, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Have you played Valkyria Chronicles? I highly recommend the first one at least. Not sure about sequels (many aren't even on PC).


I was just thinking of getting it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 17, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Have you played Valkyria Chronicles? I highly recommend the first one at least. Not sure about sequels (many aren't even on PC).


The first one, yes, and it is not a JRPG, it is an anime-themed turn- and squad-based third-person shooter.  All except 1 and 4 are PlayStation/Vita exclusives.



GoldenX said:


> I was just thinking of getting it.


I loved it.  It's one of those great games I thought couldn't get any better, and then it does.  I'm definitely buying Valkyria Chronicles 4 at some point.


Playing Seven: The Days Long Gone and so far, I'm really liking it.  It's sort of like Shadow Tactics meets Shadowrun but solo with a character like Garrett from Thief.  Only thing disappointing about it so far is that it has been linear but...might not be far enough in for it to not be linear. Typed that about 5 minutes too soon.  It went open-world on me not unlike Vizma in Witcher.


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 17, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The first one, yes, and it is not a JRPG, it is an anime-themed turn- and squad-based third-person shooter.  All except 1 and 4 are PlayStation/Vita exclusives.
> 
> 
> I loved it.  It's one of those great games I thought couldn't get any better, and then it does.  I'm definitely buying Valkyria Chronicles 4 at some point.
> ...



Yeah, I was actually gonna compare to JA a little or even those old (Panzer/Allied) General strat games. But essentially it's a tactics JRPG, and I figured it'd still be up your alley. 

There was a little known PS2 game from LucasArts that I desperately wish was on PC and very similar: Gladius


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 17, 2018)

Valkyria Chronicles is unique.  Haven't played a game like it before and haven't since.  It throws out RNGesus and replaces it with what you know from shooter games.  To be honest, I wish all turn-/squad-based RPGs adopted the same formula, but they won't, because it's expensive in terms of art budget.  The reason why they made it happen is because it was anime/cheap art.

Gladius doesn't appeal to me at all.


----------



## GoldenX (Dec 17, 2018)

Rocking the Japanese F-86 Sabre in War Thunder. Korean war era jets are hard to use.


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 17, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Valkyria Chronicles is unique.  Haven't played a game like it before and haven't since.  It throws out RNGesus and replaces it with what you know from shooter games.  To be honest, I wish all turn-/squad-based RPGs adopted the same formula, but they won't, because it's expensive in terms of art budget.



Well, if you can get a hold of Gladius, check it out too. There's also a DS game called Advanced Wars.. but it lacks some of the depth as well as character details (being a DS game).

edit: You know, Bioware in their heyday had this vibe somewhat going for it too. If you upped the difficulty (or just weren't good), it'd force you to pause and go into tactical mode and really think out of getting out of sticky situations one step at a time. I loved that stuff.

Hell, even Mass Effect, a very real time game, could pull off the feel on Insanity levels... depending on how good the Map was.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 17, 2018)

Another night spent with Hyperdimension Neptunia Re;Birth1, it's 7.30am here.. damn, I have the sequels, so there's going to be many sleepless nights.. 

Just 11h played this time, and I just can't stop playing.


----------



## SN2716057 (Dec 17, 2018)

Really digging the sea battles, the bounties on the other hand









Spoiler


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 17, 2018)

I'm still surprised by Seven: The Days Long Gone.  It's like the first Witcher game but taking place 1000 years in the future but imagine Geralt (of Witcher) was replaced by Garret (of Thief).  It also has bigger open world vibes like Satellite Reign rather than the smallish open world areas of Vizma in Witcher.  However, like Witcher prior to Enhanced Edition, Seven: The Days Long Gone is quite rough (experienced 3 crashes already).  I doubt it will ever get polished like Enhanced Edition did.  That said, it's not like it needs new voice overs like Witcher did either.  I haven't had any saves corrupted either so even after a crash or weirdness in a quest, just load a save and it is all better.


----------



## aliovalio (Dec 17, 2018)

I have bought FIFA 19 for Christmas as a gift for my friend and this shop seems to have the best price i have seen on the internet. 
https://www.eneba.com/origin-fifa-19-origin-key-global
I'm still playing Hitman 2 . But I think that my next game will be FIFA 19


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 17, 2018)

SN2716057 said:


> Really digging the sea battles, the bounties on the other handView attachment 112736View attachment 112737View attachment 112738
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


The sea is fantastic in Odyssey!  Just stick to pirates unless in an actual mission to sink either Athenian or Spartan ships.  There are lots of pirates, and no bounty with them.

Even with those sink “X” ships missions, many times the bounty holder is another ship. Seek out that ship and sink it too!


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 17, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> The sea is fantastic in Odyssey!  Just stick to pirates unless in an actual mission to sink either Athenian or Spartan ships.  There are lots of pirates, and no bounty with them.
> 
> Even with those sink “X” ships missions, many times the bounty holder is another ship. Seek out that ship and sink it too!



Real life acquaintance keeps raving about it. I'm gonna have to get it, I guess. I've avoided AC since AC2 (really liked the first setting though and wish they'd remaster it with all that they've learned).


----------



## denixius (Dec 17, 2018)

I will try Gris today, and I want to play it immediately after downloading it. I watched its trailer, and I can say that soundtracks and atmosphere is just breathtaking.


----------



## azls73 (Dec 17, 2018)

I played World Of Tanks from War Gaming !! powered by just light weight 6 years old ASUS GT 430,,,,!!!


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 17, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The big flame throwers are the easiest of the bosses to kill.  Keep your distance, hit their tanks, and they go boom.  The weakspots on the other bosses (especially the LMG guys) are difficult to hit to the point it almost isn't worth even aiming for it.


Like this, you mean


----------



## stuartb04 (Dec 17, 2018)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> My progress so far in Destiny 2.
> View attachment 112611


how you liking destiny so far. here is my main. the grind is real in this update.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 17, 2018)

Splinterdog said:


> Like this, you mean


Yes but you only want to do that to red, purple, and big bosses.  You do not want to do that to the yellow ones because they'll charge at you and take you with them.  Yellow: aim for the head.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Dec 17, 2018)

@stuartb04 dayum... PL of 627... I'm *very* close to cracking the PL 600 mark, so long if RNGezus lets me...

Here's a small update.


----------



## stuartb04 (Dec 17, 2018)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> @stuartb04 dayum... PL of 627... I'm *very* close to cracking the PL 600 mark, so long if RNGezus lets me...



i mainly solo aswell.
RNG has been kind lately. 

The new forge helps the boost in light but i recommend being 610 to have better chance.
but it can be done at 600 with a good team. it is tough.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Dec 17, 2018)

@stuartb04 didn't have the Black Armory Season Pass coz I'm not that hardcore yet. Also, power limit of 650 is open for those who do not own the season pass. Don't forget I've come this far after only playing the game not even 2 months since D2 base game was free for the taking.


----------



## stuartb04 (Dec 18, 2018)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> @stuartb04 didn't have the Black Armory Season Pass coz I'm not that hardcore yet. Also, power limit of 650 is open for those who do not own the season pass. Don't forget I've come this far after only playing the game not even 2 months since D2 base game was free for the taking.



although the passes are quite expensive and get some stick i reckon they are worth it.

yea you have done well in 2 months considering rng.

played last night and got the last titan armor exotic that i needed.

Now to level up the warlock i started.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Dec 18, 2018)

@stuartb04 congrats on getting the exotic helmet man.  for me my exotic armor list got at least another 5 more.


----------



## Frick (Dec 18, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Definitely JRPG but instead of being completely menu based, they let you move to select your targets which is neat...but still JRPG.
> 
> 
> My problem with JRPG is that setting doesn't mean anything in terms of combat.  Think Jagged Alliance: a defending unit might be behind a wall so odds of hit are low and if a hit occurs, it will be weak because the bullet had to go through material to hit the defending unit.  An attacking unit can be buffed, for example, if they're prone with a sniper with a bipod on it. Not only that, being prone means they're a really tiny cross section so they're unlikely to get hit but if they do get it, it will be bad.  And if that weren't enough, add in the fact that this prone sniper is 200m away from the enemy whom has a rifle with an effective range of 70m; the prone sniper has huge attack capabilities and huge defense capabilities but balanced out by having low movement capabilities (take a lot of action points to turn, get up, and prep their gun to run.  By removing setting (as all JRPGs do), none of these important figures are accounted for.  There's very little in terms of strategy so it fundamentally becomes worshiping RNGesus.  You can't use logic to stack the deck in your favor.
> ...



Agreed on all points except the Excel bit. It's ironic how one of my top 5 games (all platforms) is a JRPG (Chrono Trigger).



StrayKAT said:


> Well, if you can get a hold of Gladius, check it out too. There's also a DS game called Advanced Wars.. but it lacks some of the depth as well as character details (being a DS game).



Advanced Wars is almost sublime. And pretty hard iirc.

Also check out Fire Emblem on the DS btw. Turn based RPG strategy and also quite good. It's an old series in Japan but few games made it to the west.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 18, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Definitely JRPG but instead of being completely menu based, they let you move to select your targets which is neat...but still JRPG.
> 
> 
> My problem with JRPG is that setting doesn't mean anything in terms of combat.  Think Jagged Alliance: a defending unit might be behind a wall so odds of hit are low and if a hit occurs, it will be weak because the bullet had to go through material to hit the defending unit.  An attacking unit can be buffed, for example, if they're prone with a sniper with a bipod on it. Not only that, being prone means they're a really tiny cross section so they're unlikely to get hit but if they do get it, it will be bad.  And if that weren't enough, add in the fact that this prone sniper is 200m away from the enemy whom has a rifle with an effective range of 70m; the prone sniper has huge attack capabilities and huge defense capabilities but balanced out by having low movement capabilities (take a lot of action points to turn, get up, and prep their gun to run.  By removing setting (as all JRPGs do), none of these important figures are accounted for.  There's very little in terms of strategy so it fundamentally becomes worshiping RNGesus.  You can't use logic to stack the deck in your favor.
> ...



Dunno man.. JRPGs aren't unique in this. Consider any ARPG, they basically do the same thing, up to and including RNG loot tables, map generation, monster suffixes. Whether I play Grim Dawn, Diablo, it all just means you're walking past some scenery slaying monsters, setting is just atmosphere. Yes you can move about but its a very minor factor in the whole thing, its mostly a vehicle to go from one monster pack to another and the whole point is getting strong enough to *not* be forced to move and dodge everything. Spreadsheets in gaming are bread and butter, even paper D&D has it, even combined with RNG, except now you roll a D20 (with a ton of modifiers, I admit).

Comparing Wasteland or Shadowrun to a JRPG... those are mostly turn based tactical games with a hint of RPG in them along a rather fixed progression path. But the emphasis is clearly on the tactical aspect. You can bring shitty gear and still win with good positioning and tactics, mostly. RPG elements are everywhere in gaming. And so are spreadsheets. The strength of the JRPG is its presentation along with the typical style, plus repetitive, grindy nature of combat and lengthy progression curve. But, within that grind there do tend to be lots of little gameplay/mechanic surprises, or combinations of monster spawns that will really challenge you, or straight up weirdness galore.

RNG can be great if its done right. I'm replaying Diablo 2 atm, and I think its a good example, and a good reminder of what makes a game strong even when its so very simple. In this game, even the different map layouts, the way they're generated, each offer different tactical options. Using walls or corridors, open space, escape routes, etc. It really struck me when I entered the Sewers in Act 3. Its a random map, but you can still take away knowledge because it always generates long paths along the edges of it and a maze of bridges and dead ends in the center. Go through the middle and you're stuck going in circles for a half hour. Go along the edge  and you're done in five minutes.

I'm not seeing your point as far as technological limitations go. Old games were never burdened much by it and neither are new ones. Old games turned some limitations into actual gameplay elements, too, simply because that was the scope they were built on. JRPG is just a specific type of game with an emphasis you may not like, but is not that radically different from many non-J RPGs.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 18, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> And so are spreadsheets.


Well yes, to the developer but not to the player.  Games shouldn't be so terribly designed that they encourage players try to rebuild the game's action tables.


Still playing Seven: The Days Long Gone.  I still don't get why it is called that.

Got my 12 TB Seagate Exos drive.  Going to copy my 5.2 TB game collection to it tonight.  Best case scenario I estimated it would take 7.33 hours.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 19, 2018)

OK - I'm sold on Book of Demons 

Opening movie starts by entering the 'Archive of Awesome'


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 19, 2018)

Not playing anything right now because I'm copying my game library from a 6 TB to a 12 TB hard drive.  I did 600 GB worth of GOG, Origin, Battle.net, and uPlay yesterday.  It has been copying the remaining 4.8ish TB of Steam since before I went to bed.  58% remaining now (1.1 million files, 1.75 TB).  Can't play anything until it is done. :C

Edit: MOAR GAMES





Back to Seven! 


Edit: Finished Seven: The Days Long Gone.  The title now makes some sense (as it should) and, well, the game thoroughly impresses.  It is rough around the edges (lost track of the number of crashes and typos) but it's worth plowing through the bugs to see it through.  The stealth mechanics are really good and combat is passible, albeit perhaps too easy.  I found that I killed very few people throughout the game (mostly because bodies can't be moved only dissolved for a costly price) except for bandits and mandatory boss fights.  That said there's plenty of monsters around that force you to stay combat ready because they can't be backstabbed (although they can be drop-attacked from above).  The game also doesn't have traditional RPG skills and levels: you have a skill chip with specific slots for active and passive skills coupled with up to three upgrades for each slot.  It's a simple system that makes sense and is flexible.  The lore and setting is top-notch too.  It's post apocalyptic but not in the sense that Fallout is post apocalyptic.  They're hyper advanced because it takes place in the distant future but at the same time, they're not because so much was lost between now and then.

Fantastic game overall and they've also announced they're releasing a free expansion soon.  I can't wait for it.

Steam says I played 50.4 hours but it feels like it was a lot longer than that in a good way.



Next up: Battle Royale Tycoon.  That last word is the key.  It apparently is like a Prison Architect-stylized battle arena management simulator.  Like any game of the genre, it can be fantastically good or fantastically bad.  Only one way to find out...


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Dec 20, 2018)

I used to be that edgy Warlock right? now... I have "ascended". XDD


----------



## stuartb04 (Dec 20, 2018)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> I used to be that edgy Warlock right? now... I have "ascended". XDDView attachment 112975



looking good.

601.....now the real grind begins.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 21, 2018)

Battle Royale Tycoon is more like RollerCoaster Tycoon than anything else--all the way down to the queue lines.  Fundamentally, the game has little content is relatively shallow because of it.  It has potential but who knows if it will ever realize that potential.


Edit: Welp, it crashed (looks like memory leak).  It looks like it came out a week ago so...yeah...

I'm thinking Zombie Army Trilogy now...


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Dec 21, 2018)

@stuartb04 let the grinding commence xDD Got this new weapon though...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 21, 2018)

Got to the end of Zombie Army Trilogy mission 4 and my internet derped hard causing the guy I was playing with to drop so putting that aside until he is available again.  I used the Enfield rifle overwhelmingly in Sniper Elite but loving the fast fire rate of the M1 Grand in Zombie Army.  In the few hours we played it, already racked up over 500 headshots and regularly getting 30+ combos...on sniper elite difficulty.  I've stolen so many kills from him, it's sad.


Trying Void Destroyer now because I saw Kursah rave about Void Destroyer 2 in the sale thread.  So far, I'm not impressed because the control scheme is needlessly complicated.


----------



## SN2716057 (Dec 21, 2018)

Played a bit of The room 3 Three, before heading to work. It's somewhat an easier puzzle game than Myst or Obduction. At least for now..


----------



## hat (Dec 21, 2018)

FF7 yet again, but this time, no materia allowed. Things will get interesting mid game as previously unremarkable items like "nail bat" suddenly become great items...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 21, 2018)

SN2716057 said:


> Played a bit of The room 3 Three, before heading to work. It's somewhat an easier puzzle game than Myst or Obduction. At least for now..


Yeah, they never get crazy.  The problem with Myst is that 80% of the time you don't know that you're looking at a puzzle and 19% of the time, you know you are but the solution is so obscure you'll stare at it for days and still not get it.  The remaining 1%? Progressing.

I think Myst was mostly popular because of the photorealism they used in their art.  It wasn't the puzzles.  The series died when they abandoned photorealism for a traditional 3D game engine.


In Void Destroyer, I finally gave up playing tutorials and started the game.  I'm intrigued but now it's telling me to do stuff I don't know how to do so now I'm going back to tutorials...


----------



## Readlight (Dec 21, 2018)

Star Conflict, World of Tanks Blitz they are not slow games like other.


----------



## Drone (Dec 21, 2018)

Replaying *Metal Gear Solid Snake Eater 3D*

After all these times it still blows my mind, always finding new details I didn't notice before. Snake's impressions, Sorrow in Boss's eyes, torchlight reflected off the cave's walls, the way EVA looks at Snake, young Ocelot spinning his revolvers to protect himself from the hornets.

I'll share some screenshots:


----------



## Wavetrex (Dec 21, 2018)

Grim Dawn
http://grimdawn.com/

Can't get enough of it, I think I've sunk over 1000 hours already, maybe more.
NEED
MORE
LOOOOOOT !
;-)


----------



## Guitar (Dec 21, 2018)

I appreciate the screenshots from everybody but can we can keep them in spoiler tags or in the SS thread?


----------



## SN2716057 (Dec 22, 2018)

Played some Breathedge, ACO, Black Mesa, and The Room Three. 



Spoiler


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 22, 2018)

SN2716057 said:


> Played some Breathedge, ACO, Black Mesa, and The Room Three.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love black mesa, it's decently hard too - i still get taken out by the random exploding door every once in a while


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 22, 2018)

I quit playing Void Destroyer with no intent to retry because the controls/game design are atrocious.  It tries to be a RTS and space sim while failing to have good control schemes for both.  I tried for almost four hours and had enough when the AI would keep killing my command ship while I was trying to get stuff upgraded.  Maybe they got the problems ironed out in Void Destroyer 2.


Probably going to start Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines now...


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Dec 22, 2018)

@Guitar that ruins the fun, man..


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 22, 2018)

For people with slower internet (like me), yes, yes it does.  Walls of pictures don't belong in this thread but if one insists, just throw [spoiler][/spoiler] tags around it so it's collapsed and hidden unless someone wants to see them.



I was trying to figure out which clan to pick in Bloodlines when Toothless asked to play PAYDAY 2 so, played some PAYDAY 2.  I reminded myself how OP the shotgun is with perks.  Good times.

I wish I recorded it but I saw him get lifted by two shields and I'm like "Josh Groban - You Raise Me Up."  He found it on YouTube and was playing it during the No Mercy heist. Neither of us could stop laughing.

He also reminded me that I never got the Goat Simulator soundtrack in my music library so I just got that done.


Now I would play Bloodlines for real but I'm distracted by the Goat Simulator soundtrack. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Dec 22, 2018)

guess I'll do that for future posts. o3o


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 22, 2018)

that thing was a pain in the ass to kill.the alpha boar was actually easy, but the hordes of normal boars were annoying.


Spoiler











sparta kick is awesome,I love it. if you just plan your attack correctly it'll take care of elite enemies effortlessly



Spoiler


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 22, 2018)

Kursah said:


> I've been looking at these two, and ended up buying neither. I have several friends saying that FC5 is pretty damn awesome, now more so than at release.
> 
> But that being said, both these titles look to be quite fun, and am curious what someone who owns and plays both thinks, so I appreciate your input. Right now I'm back into FC2, it's been so long since I last played it and I'm having a blast with it. I know FC5 is a little more arcade in its action and fun, which is appealing, but I like the struggle that FC2 presents as well.
> 
> I'm still on the fence about picking up either of them, one of them or both of them on the Steam Winter Sale coming up...



My input:

Ghost Recon Wildlands is a third person 'arcade' tactical shooter. Some mild progression to do, and the rest of the Ubisauce formula is present but not forced on you like it is in previous Far Crys (must do towers to unlock map etc). it is truly free form. You do a tutorial mission and you're left to go wherever. Want to start with high ranking baddies first? Your call. It presents an absolutely beautiful Bolivia to you. It is repetitive, but has a lot of things to do and there are some real challenges, weapons and weapon upgrades, skill points and medals to gather, well, its marker-filled map as always. Its also a good sandbox, and its quite immersive. (All single player, here). The AI teammates are very useful, up to the point of essential to make use of at times. The one-liners over the radio are enjoyable and pretty neat, too. Most of the dialogue doesn't break immersion, it adds to it, which is rare these days for random voice overs. At a reasonable price I'd pick it up. I got mine for free with my GTX1080 back then... You can safely avoid any DLC (or update content) and have a 'complete' game.

FC5 is Far Cry kind of missing the mark for me. It has all the ingredients, but they just don't really get together well. Examples: you can fly planes, but controlling them is horrible. You can use companions, but there is no consequence or gameplay to them (they just kill some baddies). Its the old Far Cry formula, rinse and repeat. Minus unlocking regions, you can just go there. To me, FC5 lacked atmosphere and the world seems very bland and uninspired. The only funny bit was the idea of 'preppers' and finding their stashes. The rest feels... out of place. Some weird, hard to believe cult, its not satisfying at all to knock them out; combat is same old, the world is mostly flat and boring (farms, fields and plains, some trees), and secrets are hardly ever really secrets. Take two steps off the dirt road and bingo. After scratching the surface I felt FC5 really didn't have much to offer. Then there are the weapons: most of them just reskinned versions of the same one, most feel and play exactly the same. Creative weaponry is scarce. A 'Far Cry' from FC2 in every way... As immersive as they made Africa, FC5 doesn't compare in the slightest.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 22, 2018)

So Far Cry 5 is basically an asset swapped Far Cry 4?  I was so disappointed that was basically what Far Cry Primal was.  If it is, I might have to quit buying Far Cry games.  Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon was the pinnacle.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 22, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> So Far Cry 5 is basically an asset swapped Far Cry 4?  I was so disappointed that was basically what Far Cry Primal was.  If it is, I might have to quit buying Far Cry games.  Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon was the pinnacle.



That is what every Far Cry has been from 3 onwards and yes, FC5 is the same. Ironically, Ghost Recon Wildlands offers a better sandbox now, too, in its *first* iteration of an open world. It has all the shooting and driving, and flying, and it's actually useable too instead of super clunky (FC vehicle controls are still crap).

Another good comparison is taking over a military base. In Far Cry, its the same old mark five enemies, shoot open a cage or toss some grenades and move on, maybe you need to shoot twice for good measure... in GR:W, it really does force you to take out enemies before they hit the alarm button, or it becomes GTA-style total chaos with an endless stream of helicopters and APCs full of enemies storming in. Stealthy or non stealthy gameplay are radically different. If you screw up, prepare for a half hour of intense combat. If you do it well, prepare for true James Bond feels - including a plane takeoff that also doubles as a transport mission and gives goodies


----------



## Vya Domus (Dec 22, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> So Far Cry 5 is basically an asset swapped Far Cry 4?



Technically it's not, but it plays in exactly the same fashion and feels like the exact same game. Which is even sadder.


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 22, 2018)

FC3 was my favourite, apart from the original of course, which I still play. You can always tell a good game - if you keep going back to it, and vice versa.

PS
I just noticed my long service award with steam


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 23, 2018)

I'm totally addicted to Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines.  It made me stay up like 6 hours past my bedtime. XD

I'm already seeing a lot of replay potential.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 23, 2018)

goodnight starshine


Spoiler


----------



## Bjørgersson (Dec 23, 2018)

Rainbow Six Siege with my buddies every night, and a couple of hours of GTA Online roaming around every now and then.


----------



## Robotics (Dec 23, 2018)

Assassin Creed's Odyssey, it is amazing.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 25, 2018)

Finished Vampires: The Masquerade - Bloodlines at 35 hours.  It's a lot like the original Deus Ex and I'd actually say it's better.  Deus Ex was only open mostly at the beginning.  Once you get about half way in to the game, it goes on rails to a minor split at the end.  Bloodlines is more like Deus Ex: Mankind Divided where you keep coming back to the city where you can shop, explore, interact with people, and such.  Sure, the missions are mostly linear but it never got grating.  I liked it so much, I'm going to replay it now.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 25, 2018)

Finally finished *The Council*, Episode 5 having been released December 4th.  I'm very dissatisfied.  I got the worst ending.  In the last chapter I failed every objective.  Apparently actions and decision I made ages ago in the story made me powerless to defeat my nemesis.  This really is a case of decisions carrying through with multiple diverging consequences, good and bad.  I do recommend this game!



FordGT90Concept said:


> Finished Vampires: The Masquerade - Bloodlines at 35 hours.  It's a lot like the original Deus Ex and I'd actually say it's better.  Deus Ex was only open mostly at the beginning.  Once you get about half way in to the game, it goes on rails to a minor split at the end.  Bloodlines is more like Deus Ex: Mankind Divided where you keep coming back to the city where you can shop, explore, interact with people, and such.  Sure, the missions are mostly linear but it never got grating.  I liked it so much, I'm going to replay it now.


I assume you installed the fan-patch, which is what saved the game and made it playable?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 25, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> I assume you installed the fan-patch, which is what saved the game and made it playable?


Literally downloading it now (10.2rc2).  I played the GOG version as is.  I really only saw three bugs: 1) Skyline apartments glitches bad after you've been playing a long time...like memory pointers getting messed up.  I've literally seen door handles turn into cardboard boxes, for example.  Reloading a save fixes it.  2) Ash's Cell Key on the Society of Leopold mission was missing.  I just gave myself enough XP to master security so I could pick the lock to get around it. 3) Mercurio says he has new weapons but he doesn't really.  Except the flamethrower versus vampires, bullets were kind of worthless so I just refrained from using them in general.


Looked up Troika Games...Bloodlines was the last game they made and the studio closed. 


Edit: Oh wait! GOG says the version I played was "1.2 (UP 10.0)" so I guess that means I played it with unofficial patch version 10 but GOG didn't enable the +1 content of the patch, only the bug fixing.  That's fantastic that GOG distributes community fixes for games and probably why my playthrough was mostly bug free.


Edit: Malkavian is totally worth it but yeah, definitely don't want to play Malkavian on your first go at it or you won't understand all of the references.  Example of Malkavian replies:


Spoiler









Death Dealer = drug dealer
Boom-Sticks = weapon dealer


Literally every line the player gives is changed for Malkavian.  Responses sometimes change too. I wish more games did that because it makes replays much more intriguing.


Edit: Pretty sure I heard the guy in here that did the voice over for Anders in Dragon Age: Origins - Awakening/Dragon Age 2 and also the guy that did voice overs for Adam Jensen in Deus Ex: Human Revolution/Mankind Divided.


Edit: 



Spoiler: AHAHAHAHA



First option:




"I SEE DEAD PEOPLE" = telling the character about ghosts.  All characters can do that but only Malkavian phrases it that way. 

Third option:









Edit: Above I mentioned cardboard boxes replacing door handles...this is better:


Spoiler: Rock on!


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Dec 27, 2018)

my progress so far in Destiny 2. (gonna put the images as thumbnail for now)


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 27, 2018)

been playing odyssey a lot lately,I'm hooked.a well crafted game all around with plenty of various stuff to do,hard to get bored playing this.



Spoiler


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 27, 2018)

Having finished the main story in Shadow of the Tomb Raider, I've still got a lot more tombs and challenges to find. This, in spite of the fact that at one stage she says, "I hate tombs." She's also become a kleptomaniac, since everywhere she goes, she's welcomed with open arms by the locals,but then proceeds to nick everything she can get her hands on.
Some of the tomb challenges are head scratchers, which for me is most of the fun.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 27, 2018)

Back in GR:W... still mesmerizing scenery. To think stealth killing would be so relaxing 

its one of those games with such a well done dynamic weather and lighting system, it makes you chuckle at RTX nonsense. Especially at 120 fps on a 1080 

My appreciation for this game went from lukewarm to enthusiasm... the more I play it the more you see how incredibly well put together the open world is. It doesn't feel like a web of winding paths like the Far Cry worlds do. Its open, spacious, and yet every little zone is a little level on its own. No weird artificial or invisible barriers, you can literally go anywhere without much of a detour. The amount of different scenery and landscapes is staggering, too.

Some 4K native shots under the spoiler. Second one took a while to get right  Ansel goodness



Spoiler


----------



## Kovoet (Dec 27, 2018)

Ghost Recon wildlands still loving it. Just downloaded Far Cry 5 to see how it play's.


----------



## Hockster (Dec 27, 2018)

Now that I've finally had some time off I'm running through some games I've had for a while and never got to. Finished a play through of Far Cry 5. Decent game, but the bliss/dream sequences got extremely tedious very quickly.

I'm a few hours into Ghost Recon: Wildlands, but there's a nasty bug affecting the RTX cards. Opening your inventory and just hovering your mouse over the weapons results in the game freezing and crashing to desktop. Ubi's known about it since October but still hasn't fixed it. Typical Ubisoft I suppose.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 27, 2018)

A couple more shots. Stealth killing turning into photography session 

Standing here I noticed that massive hill over there on pic 1 right side. So on pic 2 I went there.


Spoiler


----------



## Hockster (Dec 28, 2018)

One thing with GR:W is when the physics are wrong, they're really wrong. I love taking a shortcut by just walking down the side of a cliff. Or watching my ally in the gun turret of a truck move in exact harmony with the truck bouncing over rocks.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Dec 28, 2018)

small bump in my Warlock's Light Level... not much to say since I've done pretty much all of the challenges in Destiny 2. Still not gonna take the dive in getting the Season Pass.


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 28, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Back in GR:W... still mesmerizing scenery. To think stealth killing would be so relaxing
> 
> its one of those games with such a well done dynamic weather and lighting system, it makes you chuckle at RTX nonsense. Especially at 120 fps on a 1080
> 
> ...


Love the second helicopter shot. Did you survive?
It is a superb looking game and I've pretty much forsaken FC5 for this.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 28, 2018)

Finished my Malkavian playthrough of Bloodlines. Played a little of American Truck Simulator but I kind of exhausted that one too.  Thinking I'll play some Secret Agent (1992 game) but it probably won't entertain me for very long...

Edit: …well that entertained for all of three minutes. 

I don't want to start any of the bigger games because I want to be able to pull away from them.  Considered going for badges in Shadow Tactics but that doesn't sound very fun.  Gothic 2 is too much like Vampires which I just finished... Mafia III is kind of in the same vein but newer.  I think I'll replay Max Payne 3...it checks all of the boxes I'm feeling right now (on rails, beat it before so don't mind if I have to suddenly stop).


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 28, 2018)

Hockster said:


> One thing with GR:W is when the physics are wrong, they're really wrong. I love taking a shortcut by just walking down the side of a cliff. Or watching my ally in the gun turret of a truck move in exact harmony with the truck bouncing over rocks.



I've been impaled by wood fences, Final Destination 2 style, driving a car. I also frequently spot my teammates aiming an imaginary gun at the ceiling of my helicopter. And yes, you have some pretty special shoes. Skyrim mountain climbing comes to mind  (I spent 15-20 minutes once climbing the highest mountain of that game, without using roads, just steep cliffs) Still, that is a conscious choice because otherwise you'd be getting stuck everywhere and get super annoyed from respawns.



Splinterdog said:


> Love the second helicopter shot. Did you survive?
> It is a superb looking game and I've pretty much forsaken FC5 for this.



Dodged it


----------



## SN2716057 (Dec 28, 2018)

Finished The Room Two, neat puzzle game although a bit short.
Thinking of buying Blade and Sorcery, anyone already have it?


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 28, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Finished my Malkavian playthrough of Bloodlines. Played a little of American Truck Simulator but I kind of exhausted that one too.  Thinking I'll play some Secret Agent (1992 game) but it probably won't entertain me for very long...
> 
> Edit: …well that entertained for all of three minutes.
> 
> I don't want to start any of the bigger games because I want to be able to pull away from them.  Considered going for badges in Shadow Tactics but that doesn't sound very fun.  Gothic 2 is too much like Vampires which I just finished... Mafia III is kind of in the same vein but newer.  I think I'll replay Max Payne 3...it checks all of the boxes I'm feeling right now (on rails, beat it before so don't mind if I have to suddenly stop).



If you're still on the fence/looking: Book of Demons is a great pick up and leave for a while game, that still offers progression and challenge. Another great game for short bursts I've found to be Vermintide (2). Playing that too much it becomes shallow, but for brief sessions, the hack and slash is extremely satisfying.


----------



## AlejoZ (Dec 28, 2018)

Battlefield V


----------



## stuartb04 (Dec 28, 2018)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> small bump in my Warlock's Light Level... not much to say since I've done pretty much all of the challenges in Destiny 2. Still not gonna take the dive in getting the Season Pass.



Finally hit the max power level of 650.

going to give D2 a break for a while i think and give other games a chance....a/creed and bf V i reckon.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 28, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> If you're still on the fence/looking: Book of Demons is a great pick up and leave for a while game, that still offers progression and challenge. Another great game for short bursts I've found to be Vermintide (2). Playing that too much it becomes shallow, but for brief sessions, the hack and slash is extremely satisfying.


I have plenty of games to play, just couldn't decide on what.  I just started the fourth level on Max Payne 3 so making pretty good progress already.

As for Book of Demons...watched several minutes of a Let's Play video of it and...not my cup of joe.  Dungeon crawlers are pretty low on my list.


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 28, 2018)

SN2716057 said:


> Finished The Room Two, neat puzzle game although a bit short.
> Thinking of buying Blade and Sorcery, anyone already have it?


Have you tried The Room Three?


----------



## Atreides (Dec 28, 2018)

Far Cry and The Bosstones.

Far Cry and The Bosstones.

Far Cry and The Bosstones. Yeah I game hard!


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Dec 28, 2018)

@stuartb04 managed to hit 618 for this week... gonna struggle a bit to reach 620...


----------



## CandymanGR (Dec 28, 2018)

I am replaying Dungeon Keeper 2 (GoG version). It is more difficult than i remember it (or i am just too old).


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 28, 2018)

CandymanGR said:


> I am replaying Dungeon Keeper 2 (GoG version). It is more difficult than i remember it (or i am just too old).


Still can't believe (altho I probably should) what they did with the Droid release of that game.....


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 28, 2018)

Ahhzz said:


> Still can't believe (altho I probably should) what they did with the Droid release of that game.....


EA has been dragging all of their properties through the mobile mud.  They're cheap to produce and the market is large.


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 28, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> EA has been dragging all of their properties through the mobile mud.  They're cheap to produce and the market is large.


True enough. And the younger generation is already primed to "Buy More Clicks!". 

I jumped back in Mechwarrior Online last night, as they had a "Play one game, and get all this lootz!!", including a couple of free mechs in 2 months.... Forgot almost _completely_ how to play. Right up front, I shot a team mate in the back with a short missile swarm. Only took two missions to get a solid score enough to qualify for my free loot tho, and spent the next hour (plus an hour this morning) trying to remember how to play the stupid thing lol. Still, had fun.  

Before that, was locked into Rimworld for several hours a day. Will probably go back after my 7 "Premiere" days burn off. Made some fun colonies, and getting ready to let the latest self-implode. You select the type of game you want to have by your AI, or "Storyteller", and I chose Cassandra, who slowly ramps up the challenges. The game is designed to select events based on what will tell the best story, not necessarily what will keep you alive or kill you, and it's definitely been interesting


----------



## CandymanGR (Dec 28, 2018)

I think its because the mobile gaming market especially in Asia is huge. And big market=$$$. And we all know how much EA loves profits.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 28, 2018)

Well I got sucked back into Sword of the Stars Complete and Void Destroyer 2, finishing a month's long "here and there" save game I started in October for SOTS and having a lot of fun at it, though at the moment a giant ship is going around kicking my ass when it "senses battle preparation"...which I was amassing all my fleets. I've beat him twice, he's beat me 4 times. We shall see if I survive long enough to go against one of the actual AI players as this is just one of the events in the game. Still one of my favorite 4X's...and I'm thinking about starting a new game in Polaris Sector. I did start a new game in Stellaris 2.2, and I'm undecided if I want to keep playing...which is a bad sign that I'll stick with it long enough to even see the mid-game. Shame.

Started a new game in Void Destroyer 2. It's such a fun game, quick to get into and have a lotta fun, but you can also stay for hours and have a blast. For a space sim with an RTS layer and ability to build fleets and essentially an empire (by taking over stations), this title really kicks ass. When Elite Dangerous takes too long and I get bored, this is what I go to. The combat is solid, the flight physics feel like the dev hit the nail on the, the AI is decent, the universe feels alive, and harsh. I have a pretty good mix of ships so far, and had some lucky battles where I really should've died... and then the last battle yesterday evening pummeled me to space dust. Damn was it a great time.

But those screens that @Vayra86 posted of GR:W have me glad I picked it up and I'm looking forward to playing it, wow were those some beautiful screens...hoping my 980Ti handles the game with good FPS...should since I only play at 1080P. I also have been playing some Doom 2016 with my sons, as my oldest is on a Doom kick lately...we have Doom for PC, SNES, PS1, I mean you name the gaming device...the kid has Doom for it or damn close, lol. Doom 2016 is just entertaining in its pure violent FPS action...ridiculous but good and the level of polish is refreshing. I got distracted from FC2 by my SOTS and VD2 runs...not sure if I'll go back to FC2, or get into FC5. I planj to save GR:W for when I'm done and ready to invest time in it...sounds like it'll be well worth it once I get there!


----------



## Kovoet (Dec 28, 2018)

Add me anytime with GR:W if you need help in a mission.


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 28, 2018)

So, the Steam winter sale is going well for me. So far the damage is only done by some cheap DLC and a couple of old games.
Replaying RAGE one more time, now with Scorchers DLC:


Spoiler








After playing with game config for a bit finally managed to get it running stable at 4K and smooth 60FPS maxed out on my i3-6100+GTX1060.


----------



## Hockster (Dec 28, 2018)

I'll drop a couple screens in as well. These are 3440X1440, ultra settings.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 28, 2018)

I figured a great way for quick combat kills in odyssey. I made a hunter+crit+headshot damage build and I'm using time slowdown + predator shot in combat.This is fantastic, I kill anyone at my level (35) with a single shot,even elites using death arrows.Takes two adrenaline segments to perform though,so only use on higer rank enemies.


----------



## Hockster (Dec 28, 2018)

One more thing I don't get about GR:W, how does such an oppressed county have enough traffic to make Manhattan look deserted?


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Dec 29, 2018)

Got this from opening up Xur's prized exotic engram for this week. Not bad of a reward, I think...


----------



## SN2716057 (Dec 29, 2018)

Ahhzz said:


> Have you tried The Room Three?


Yeah, I bought and played that one first. Liked it so much I also bought Two. Pity One doesn't work properly, as I can't start a new game.


Spoiler


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 29, 2018)

SN2716057 said:


> Yeah, I bought and played that one first. Liked it so much I also bought Two. Pity One doesn't work properly, as I can't start a new game.


Bought The Room (1) a couple of years ago. Excellent game. Reminded me of the old Pandora puzzle game from Microsoft, but better.
Regarding your issue: have you tried disabling Steam cloud sync and deleting old saves manually? Maybe that will help.


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 29, 2018)

SN2716057 said:


> Yeah, I bought and played that one first. Liked it so much I also bought Two. Pity One doesn't work properly, as I can't start a new game.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Wonder why.... the wife has that one, and played it on her laptop without issue....


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 29, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> I figured a great way for quick combat kills in odyssey. I made a hunter+crit+headshot damage build and I'm using time slowdown + predator shot in combat.This is fantastic, I kill anyone at my level (35) with a single shot,even elites using death arrows.Takes two adrenaline segments to perform though,so only use on higer rank enemies.


It's the coca farmers, who are now a happy bunch since the cultivation of coca was legalised in 2008 by President Evo Morales. He also kicked out the DEA and now Bolivia is a much less violent place as a result of these reforms.
I often wondered why Ubisoft chose Bolivia instead of say, Columbia or Mexico. Perhaps it was simply the scenery.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 29, 2018)

Finished Max Payne 3 on hard. Thinking I'll try Gothic 2 next because Max Payne 3 is too much like Mafia III.


----------



## Kovoet (Dec 29, 2018)

Loved the little update on GRW but it wasn't long or big enough. The cloak you get doesn't really work though.


----------



## SN2716057 (Dec 29, 2018)

Ahhzz said:


> Wonder why.... the wife has that one, and played it on her laptop without issue....





silentbogo said:


> Bought The Room (1) a couple of years ago. Excellent game. Reminded me of the old Pandora puzzle game from Microsoft, but better.
> Regarding your issue: have you tried disabling Steam cloud sync and deleting old saves manually? Maybe that will help.


Yeah, it's such a weird issue and rare. Steam already refunded the game so I just have to let it go.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 29, 2018)

those clouds are epic



















enjoy your flight













Spoiler


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 29, 2018)

Never liked that game, as soon as I saw dude pushing the crowd away while walking through them, I thought: "what an as*hole" and refused to play further. I think same thing happened with Saint's Row.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 30, 2018)

Spoiler


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 30, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> Spoiler



You need to change the title of that first video

'This is Sparta!'

EDIT: just noticed you made that one a post earlier


----------



## Vario (Dec 30, 2018)

"Playing" VRChat.  Idk if this is a game or what but it is entertaining in a bizzare way LOL


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 30, 2018)

Losing the plot and getting some revenge in GRW.






Using a digger to confound the narcos


----------



## erixx (Dec 31, 2018)

GRW (thanks lads to remind it!) is realy well done (almost everything, except MP).
I love scenary, looks, fit and finish.... but! The actual missions are dumb repetitions: ALL ARE THE SAME! 

So my solution is to just DRIVE all over the map. Same as Far cCry 3 and 4....  (I don't dare to buy FC5 with its 'merican and 'xtian background)


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 31, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> Never liked that game, as soon as I saw dude pushing the crowd away while walking through them, I thought: "what an as*hole" and refused to play further. I think same thing happened with Saint's Row.


That doesn’t happen in Odyssey.  Other than expanding on some of the lore and the background of prior civilization it’s not like the earlier titles at all.  In fact it’s a title I would specifically recommend to anyone that doesn’t like AC games.


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 31, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> That doesn’t happen in Odyssey.  Other than expanding on some of the lore and the background of prior civilization it’s not like the earlier titles at all.  In fact it’s a title I would specifically recommend to anyone that doesn’t like AC games.



Well, ok, but I don't know how the story goes from begining so I wont be playing it. I do like the fact they improved their game, maybe it's time for something new, building upon this?


----------



## GoldenX (Dec 31, 2018)

5 minutes of fuel and only 60 rounds per gun. Fun rocket-plane.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 31, 2018)

I'm currently playing We Happy Few. Didn't get to far into the game yet since I had to head out the door for work.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 31, 2018)

I'm not really liking Gothic II.  It's the first time ever in a game where I felt overwhelmed by quests, the vagueness of their description, and bugs in completion (e.g. I may have sold a quest item bow).  That's in Chapter 1.  Chapter 2, I'm running around hostile territory into enemies that easily can kill me if they get in punching range, I ran out of the hundreds of arrows I brought, I have no idea where I'm supposed to go, there's no beds anywhere to heal, and I'm quickly running out of healing items.  At this point, I just want it to be over.  Gothic was a better game.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Dec 31, 2018)

Very close to Light Level of 630 in Destiny 2... now I'd just have to wait for the next reset & I can start the grinding phase all over again. XDD


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 31, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I'm not really liking Gothic II.  It's the first time ever in a game where I felt overwhelmed by quests, the vagueness of their description, and bugs in completion (e.g. I may have sold a quest item bow).  That's in Chapter 1.  Chapter 2, I'm running around hostile territory into enemies that easily can kill me if they get in punching range, I ran out of the hundreds of arrows I brought, I have no idea where I'm supposed to go, there's no beds anywhere to heal, and I'm quickly running out of healing items.  At this point, I just want it to be over.  Gothic was a better game.


I _think_ I installed this when I ran it last year.... but I never finishes, unfortunately....
https://forum.worldofplayers.de/for...er-Unofficial-Patch-(for-Gothic-II-NotR-Gold)


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 31, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I'm not really liking Gothic II.  It's the first time ever in a game where I felt overwhelmed by quests, the vagueness of their description, and bugs in completion (e.g. I may have sold a quest item bow).  That's in Chapter 1.  Chapter 2, I'm running around hostile territory into enemies that easily can kill me if they get in punching range, I ran out of the hundreds of arrows I brought, I have no idea where I'm supposed to go, there's no beds anywhere to heal, and I'm quickly running out of healing items.  At this point, I just want it to be over.  Gothic was a better game.



Gothic always struck me as a spartan RPG, and I do mean spartan in gameplay and comfort. Never could get used to it.


----------



## SN2716057 (Dec 31, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> 5 minutes of fuel and only 60 rounds per gun. Fun rocket-plane.


Oh sweet mercy, I've flown that sucker a lot in Il-2 Sturmovik 1946 (mp). Take-off from a carrier and landing (read: crashing) on the runway.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 31, 2018)

Ahhzz said:


> I _think_ I installed this when I ran it last year.... but I never finishes, unfortunately....
> https://forum.worldofplayers.de/forum/threads/1500856-PUBLICATION-Yet-Another-Unofficial-Patch-(for-Gothic-II-NotR-Gold)


I wish I knew about that before I started.  I'm 26 hours in now (third chapter).  It is too late to start over with that installed.



Vayra86 said:


> Gothic always struck me as a spartan RPG, and I do mean spartan in gameplay and comfort. Never could get used to it.


I hacked my save so my character is OP (like 2000+ HP/Mana, 200+ strength/dexterity, ~100,000 gold, etc.) to make it playable.  I could see it not being enjoyable without hacking.  The game's combat mechanics are atrocious and the damage systems are unforgiving.  Even with the scales tipped heavily in my favor, a group of Wargs or Orcs can still kill me in very little time.

I probably should make a save editor but...eh...


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 31, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I wish I knew about that before I started.  I'm 26 hours in now (third chapter).  It is too late to start over with that installed.
> 
> 
> I hacked my save so my character is OP (like 2000+ HP/Mana, 200+ strength/dexterity, ~100,000 gold, etc.) to make it playable.  I could see it not being enjoyable without hacking.  The game's combat mechanics are atrocious and the damage systems are unforgiving.  Even with the scales tipped heavily in my favor, a group of Wargs or Orcs can still kill me in very little time.
> ...



That sounds a lot like how I'd do it. Hell, it sounds like Skyrim to me.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 31, 2018)

I'm loving how they made using a bow in odyssey so friggin fun



Spoiler


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 31, 2018)

"It's a Long Way to Tipperary"

never laughed so hard ...

until ...

which it is clearly an Iron-Duke Classe Dreadnought hull and guns ... was called the HMS Sussex ... which is a County sub class cruiser ... for a war history freak like me it's ... uuuhhhhh

nonetheless pretty much enjoyable juggling between a FLAK 38 downing some ME-109 and Ju-87 Stuka and a PAK 40 taking some Kubelwagen, PzKpfw IV and SdKfz 251 apart ...

onto the next story ...

not bad not bad ... a Norwegian  girl, *Solveig Fia Bjørnstad* , that start on ski ... and then most start by throwing knife then unscopped shots with a *Krag–Jørgensen*  stealing a Kar98K with a 6X and then a ZH-29, although another oddity since it's a chinese rifle ... feel good


Solveig Fia Bjørnstad, in the flesh ... too young ... but that's the horror of war ... (although she's stated to be 18)


----------



## SN2716057 (Dec 31, 2018)

Well into the (happy) new year (all), just finished the last chapter (5) in The Room Three. Now the ending(s).


----------



## Super XP (Jan 1, 2019)

PREY (127 Hrs)
Wolfenstein II: The New Colossus (24 Hrs)
Wolfenstein: The New Order (30 Hrs)
Wolfenstein: The Old Blood (10 Hrs)
DOOM (30 Hrs)
L4D2 (Over 1,700 Hrs)
etc., just doing various competitions within the Wolfenstein games.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 1, 2019)

a hunter build (skills+armor) with the hades bow is absolutely devastating


Spoiler


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 2, 2019)

Finally finished Gothic 2 and it was apparently good enough for me to spend $2.49 on Gothic 3.  About three minutes after I placed the order, I had second thoughts but then dismissed them because it's only $2.49.  GOG says I put 44 hours into Gothic 2 and there's a lot of quests I didn't finish because of bugs or confusion.

On to LEGO: Lord of the Rings for me.


----------



## Rahnak (Jan 2, 2019)

Finally finished Horizon Zero Dawn and started God of War. The control layout is tripping me out big time and too late did I think to go into the settings to see if I could change it to a more familiar mapping. I hope Kratos can forgive me the awful combat performance until my hands memorize the controls.


----------



## Super XP (Jan 2, 2019)

Had the same issue with Enemy Front. Can't configure the keyboard controls fully. Like it won't allow me to use the ENTER button in relation to the common "E" button. I'm left handed so E simply becomes unplayable.  Lol

The same goes for PREY Typhon Hunter, currently it's completely useless because you can't configure the Keyboard At All.


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 2, 2019)

GreiverBlade said:


> "It's a Long Way to Tipperary"
> 
> never laughed so hard ...
> 
> ...



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Norwegian_heavy_water_sabotage

So wait... they took an operation that was done by the British and Norwegian commandos and gave it a mother / daughter team?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 2, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Norwegian_heavy_water_sabotage
> 
> So wait... they took an operation that was done by the British and Norwegian commandos and gave it a mother / daughter team?


well ... plot twist  ... actually, in the game, the mother was the inside helper of the British team and the daughter the "rescue team"  they changed a bit the setup for a more "grand" action 


ohhhh yep that's the plant ... 





almost ...


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 2, 2019)

When you just want to slot the NKPA.




GreiverBlade said:


> "It's a Long Way to Tipperary"
> 
> never laughed so hard ...
> 
> ...


Which game is this? I'm intrigued now.


----------



## Super XP (Jan 3, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> When you just want to slot the NKPA.
> View attachment 113891
> 
> 
> Which game is this? I'm intrigued now.


If I am not mistaken, that looks like Farcry 5 or 4.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 3, 2019)

Super XP said:


> If I am not mistaken, that looks like Farcry 5 or 4.



Crysis from 2007 of all games. I'd never forget it. And no my PC couldn't play it worth a damn when it came out...well maybe at 1024x768 lol. At least until I got a 9600GT.

Speaking of FarCry 5, here's some screens I took:



Spoiler: FarCry5









































I've been playing it a little more lately...still in the earlier parts of the game but having fun. I still need to go back and finish FC2, that game for being almost as old as Crysis still looks pretty damn good as well. The cloud development and fire spread and other physics-based stuff is just awesome in FC2...I think I may be more impressed with it now than I was in 2008. It also is a pretty light load on my system now...it was killer back in 2008! The different fog, day/night cycles, weather, etc...was and still is very cool.



Spoiler: FarCry2


----------



## Lightning (Jan 3, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I put 44 hours into Gothic 2 and there's a lot of quests I didn't finish because of bugs or confusion.


Too difficult without quest markers ?
You're not supposed to rush that game. You have to clear the map for all that sweet exp, you have to pull mobs one by one..  It's like a dungeon in WoW, but you're soloing in white gear.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 3, 2019)

Lightning said:


> Too difficult without quest markers ?
> You're not supposed to rush that game. You have to clear the map for all that sweet exp, you have to pull mobs one by one..  It's like a dungeon in WoW, but you're soloing in white gear.


They are still making games like this.  Electric has the same characteristics.  First several hours frustrating and non-intuitive, then the next 90 fun.  It just took awhile to remember that’s how the Gothic games were years ago.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 3, 2019)

Lightning said:


> Too difficult without quest markers ?
> You're not supposed to rush that game. You have to clear the map for all that sweet exp, you have to pull mobs one by one..  It's like a dungeon in WoW, but you're soloing in white gear.


I'll give two examples:
1) Bosper's Bow.  I emptied the chest that supposedly had it but I don't remember seeing Bosper's Bow in the chest.  I tried turning in the quest but there's no option to because I don't have it.  I checked all of the merchants in case I sold it but none have it.  Maybe it was never in the chest in the first place? Maybe I sold it to a merchant and the merchant equipped it so I can't buy it back? I don't know.

2) Final boss battle.  The moment it was done talking, I opened my inventory and changed the Eye of Innos (lost its charge to talk) to the Amulet of Innos (protective).  I then scrolled up my inventory to drink the Tears of Innos.  Opening the inventory doesn't pause the game.  When I was doing this, the boss hit me to the ground.  Inventory wouldn't close, none of the bound keys did anything, character was laying on the ground. Game FUBAR'd.  I hit quickload.  Game crashed.

A similar thing played out repeatedly involving the crossbow and getting stuck in an animation to shoot something that was killed by something else.  It never completes the animation, so game over.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 3, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> When you just want to slot the NKPA.
> View attachment 113891
> 
> 
> Which game is this? I'm intrigued now.


Ah, it's Battlefield V. Recommended?


----------



## Drone (Jan 3, 2019)

Completed *Metal Gear Solid: Snake Eater 3D* on HARD mode. Haven't killed anyone and never used life medicine. Even though I'm not into Boss but Snake is, so her death was tragic anyway. Sniper Wolf's death in Twin Snakes was similar but more dramatic.







Now my favorite MGS games are: Portable Ops, Twin Snakes and Snake Eater 3D


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 3, 2019)

Drone said:


> Completed *Metal Gear Solid: Snake Eater 3D* on HARD mode. Haven't killed anyone and never used life medicine. Even though I'm not into Boss but Snake is, so her death was tragic anyway. Sniper Wolf's death in Twin Snakes was similar but more dramatic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now you need to do a playthrough to find all of the frogs  Some of them are one-off chances, you miss one, you miss the end reward. You seem like the person to fancy that challenge.




Spoiler



https://metalgear.fandom.com/wiki/Metal_Gear_Solid_3_Walkthrough/Kerotan_Frogs



Either way, yes, brilliant game, IMO the best MGS experience overall.


----------



## Drone (Jan 3, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Now you need to do a playthrough to find all of the frogs  Some of them are one-off chances, you miss one, you miss the end reward. You seem like the person to fancy that challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're right I want to do that challenge  but I'm playing Snake Eater 3D, it has Yoshis not Kerotans and their locations are different

https://metalgear.fandom.com/wiki/Yoshi


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 3, 2019)

Need some new wallpapers? I have 4K as well 

There's that guy on a stick again...





Salt flats





Top of the world


----------



## Gorstak (Jan 4, 2019)

the 2nd image looks wonderful


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jan 5, 2019)

closing in achieving Light Level of 640 in Destiny 2.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 5, 2019)

They just keep on coming.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson (Jan 5, 2019)

Quake Champions and FF7 (PS1) for the umpteenth time...and still play Primal Carnage a few times a week when there are actually players on.  Also...Primal Carnage Extinction is broken mess...just don't do it.  First Primal Carnage is awesome.


----------



## Disparia (Jan 5, 2019)

NWN Enhanced


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 5, 2019)

Got so close to 100% LEGO Lord of the Rings (98.8%) but two of the story missions got their treasure count borked by a game crash so I've been deprived of two Mythril LEGO bricks to finish getting 100%.  I tried hacking a solution but it failed--the game saves are more interconnected than I hoped.  That or there's a checksum somewhere that I'm missing.  In either case, I'm pretty bummed right now.

Edit: Definitely doing a checksum.  If I can figure out how to update that, maybe it isn't as difficult as I thought it would be.

Edit: I got the last four achievements via hacks:
1) All mithril blocks by "fixing" the mission treasure count in the save (Caraghras 1/3 -> 3/3 and Taming Gollum 0/3 -> 3/3).
2) All blacksmith creations by using a memory editor to give myself the two blocks that are missing.
3) All characters and...
4) ...100% completion by loading someone else's 100% save and finishing a mission in Story Mode.

This LEGO game is by far the most buggy I ever played.  There were four or five crashes.  Having Gollum on the last section of Taming Gollum is asking for all kinds of crazy (player 1 defaults to tying rope to player 2 Gollum instead of the story NPC Gollum).  Game desperately needs another update but seeing how it came out 5 years ago, that's not going to happen.

I'm still pondering a save editor because I won't be the only one with this problem and they're not likely to fix it themselves.


I'll probably give Ur-Quan Masters a try next.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 6, 2019)

just hit 100 hrs of odyssey.plenty of things I like,a lot of those I don't like too.great game overall.


Spoiler: pics


----------



## Devon68 (Jan 6, 2019)

Is it just me or are multiplayer games full of lunatics and trolls mostly on Sunday?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 6, 2019)

I played Ur-Quan Masters until I died which was like 15 minutes.  I wouldn't mind playing it more but my intent was just to see how it compared design wise to Star Control: Origins.  I didn't mean to legit start it because I'm sure it's a 20+ hour game.


Started Mafia III and...the controls are atrocious and extremely limited in terms of fixing that problem.  As much as I don't want to, I think I'm going to have to resort to using the Xbox 360 Controller.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 6, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Started Mafia III and...the controls are atrocious and extremely limited in terms of fixing that problem. As much as I don't want to, I think I'm going to have to resort to using the Xbox 360 Controller


It really plays fine, even driving, with m/kb. I’ve got both an 80 and a 100 hour playthrough as such.  After just a short while even the driving gets very controllable.  Movement and combat on foot seemed fine too. 

What is it that is giving by you trouble?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 6, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Started Mafia III and...the controls are atrocious and extremely limited in terms of fixing that problem.  As much as I don't want to, I think I'm going to have to resort to using the Xbox 360 Controller.


how's  the game ?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 6, 2019)

I really like the prologue but most of the reviews complain about repetitiveness once you get beyond that.  I'm just getting to that point so the jury is still out.



rtwjunkie said:


> What is it that is giving by you trouble?


Melee is Q, cannot bind XButton 1 in game.  Tried to pseudo bind it to XButton1 by AutoHotKey but the game is ignoring it somehow (might be based on key up and down events where AHK is simulating presses).
Left Alt is counter, should be a contextual melee and not its own separate bind considering how rare it will be used.
Y is pickup/drop bodies, why not just hold E?  That's a long finger reach and symptomatic of too many binds.
Menus use the arrow keys instead of WASD.
Cars are 0 or 100% power using the keyboard so powerful cars always launch with a burnout.  It should be gradient.

Even with the controller, whistle is on the D-pad and i accidentally hit it while pushing D-pad down to drop a body.  Luckily no one was in earshot to hear it.

One of the first missions tell you to be all sneaky but then doesn't autosave when you open a door and a guy starts shooting at you.  Yay! Flanked! Dead! Start the whole mission over! BAM! BAM! BAM! Why sneak at all!?!


I'm a pro with D-pad/keyboard driving.  It's never an issue for me.  Unless it's Borderlands (thanks mouse look steering ).


Edit: Managed to do the entire Prostitution Racket (first open world mission) stealthily.  I'm warming up to the game despite the flaws at this point.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jan 7, 2019)

8 more points to Light Level of 650!! =D


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 7, 2019)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> 8 more points to Light Level of 650!! =D
> View attachment 114145



8 points away from being burned out...


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 7, 2019)

Playing MWO still since the 27th, and enjoying it still. Not doing too badly, altho I'm tempted to see about joining a clan for the ongoing world-wide faction battles. I've been trying to dig thru how to participate in that, but there's a lot of stuff there. Anyone here playing MWO?


----------



## SN2716057 (Jan 7, 2019)

MWO brings back memories.. to MechWarrior 2. Is it any good..will it be as good as my memory of MW2?


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 7, 2019)

SN2716057 said:


> MWO brings back memories.. to MechWarrior 2. Is it any good..will it be as good as my memory of MW2?


Nah, the games that still hold up to our memories are few and far between. Does it let you pick mechs, customize, do combined missions with 11 other people  who, for the most part (and far greater that most MP games these days) are decent people? Absolutely. Nostalgic? A bit... And the graphics are far beyond MW2 . It's free to play, with "freemium" options. There's several advantages to having the real-money currency to spend on some nicer mechs, but most of what you can do within the game can be done with just earnable in-game currency. I do recommend getting into the tutorial at the academy of you try it out. That will net you enough for a serious mech and gear to upgrade it.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 7, 2019)

Book of Demons. Game is hilarious and brilliant all at the same time:

The attention to detail is great. You can click those ravens on screen and they will respond; when you go down into the last act, you click a button that says 'Go To Hell'...


----------



## stuartb04 (Jan 7, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> 8 points away from being burned out...



Then on to level up a hunter and titan for him.....oh the bloody grind.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 7, 2019)

stuartb04 said:


> Then on to level up a hunter and titan for him.....oh the bloody grind.



Yeah, I know my share of grindy games, and every single time, its the journey that matters, because when you reach the end, you're more than done with it  Its that paradox of grindy gameplay.

Perhaps one exception to that is classic ARPG, such as Grim Dawn and Diablo style games... they keep scaling and take that pretty far with new tricks every so often. But the vast majority is just about scaling, a bit lazy IMO.


----------



## stuartb04 (Jan 7, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Yeah, I know my share of grindy games, and every single time, its the journey that matters, because when you reach the end, you're more than done with it  Its that paradox of grindy gameplay.
> 
> Perhaps one exception to that is classic ARPG, such as Grim Dawn and Diablo style games... they keep scaling and take that pretty far with new tricks every so often. But the vast majority is just about scaling, a bit lazy IMO.



like you said if the journey is fun i dont mind the grind at all. Destiny 2s game play is what keeps me coming back,it just feels great compared to other fps.

But it certainly depends on the individual.
A mission for example to go kill 10 enemies is only a bad mission if it's not inherently fun to fight 10 enemies.

But defo need to play diablo at some point.


----------



## Drone (Jan 7, 2019)

*Kid Icarus: Uprising* is the most beautiful TPS I've ever played. Never saw anything as diverse as this. Can't believe that Project Sora called it a day after releasing their only game. Meh shame.

Anywho Palutena and Pit are the most memorable and awesome characters ever, and everything in this game rocks (story/engine/graphics).
I got it memorized forever


----------



## Super XP (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## droopyRO (Jan 8, 2019)

Got off TW Warhammer 2, since i played it for over 1000 hours  
Bought Far Cry 5 + DLCs for Christmas, sunk about 40 hours in it since.
It is a fun game, where sometimes weird sh*t happens:






But also some cool things happen :







I wish it were a bit more realistic, but if you turn off most of your HUD and up the difficulty to hard, it is not a bad game !


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 9, 2019)

Finally figured out the controls on *Mutant Year Zero: Road To Eden*.  I freakin love it!!!  Excellent turn based shooter with some RPG elements.  It has character and plays excellently. The setting is very atmospheric and the story you pick up as you go along is just right.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 9, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Finally figured out the controls on *Mutant Year Zero: Road To Eden*.  I freakin love it!!!  Excellent turn based shooter with some RPG elements.  It has character and plays excellently. The setting is very atmospheric and the story you pick up as you go along is just right.


Wondered how it looked   Will have to check it in a couple of years


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 9, 2019)

Ahhzz said:


> Wondered how it looked   Will have to check it in a couple of years


I will probably add some screenshots tomorrow and spoiler it. Just ate, and have to get back to playing...I gotta see what happens next!


----------



## aliovalio (Jan 9, 2019)

Started Battlefield V today... Mixed feelings though. Spent only under 30 euros on this game so, not expecting much.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jan 10, 2019)

gonna be posting thumbnails from now on... for bandwidth saving purposes. So here's today's update on my progress in Destiny 2.  opening the image with the built-in viewer might be a little better for some IMO.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jan 11, 2019)

So close.... >w<


----------



## stuartb04 (Jan 11, 2019)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> So close.... >w<
> View attachment 114389




the 650s are dropping so you will be getting more and more.

then you can chill!!


----------



## mx62 (Jan 11, 2019)

still playing darks souls 3 and mhw


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 11, 2019)

Came back from the office today where I spent the afternoon playing "kinda real hacker" with my TM4C123 (TI Launchpad) only to come back home and play "pretend-hacker from 90s".
I put "Welcome to Bucketheadland" on the loop and trying to finish some remaining puzzless in a long-forgotten TIS-100 main section.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 12, 2019)

Some Mutant Year Zero screens in spoiler.  I absolutely have not figured out how to zoom in, which has been available in many turn based games for ages.  Despite this, it is is a very fun game to enable time to fly by!



Spoiler


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jan 12, 2019)

@stuartb04 yep.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 12, 2019)

Ack, $50 au

looks interesting, but i aint coughing that much up


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 12, 2019)

Super charger sound effect on the Traviata in Mafia III is awful.  Wish I could mute it.  It sounds like a dental drill.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 12, 2019)

Tried the 30min demo of RE2 on DX12 with mixture of high/ultra at 1440p, was averaging 50-70fps and I only got up to the part where you can get shotgun from storage and running up third floor before time ran out.


----------



## natr0n (Jan 12, 2019)

Been playing around with playstaion classic. You can do all sorts of things/emulation on it.


----------



## stuartb04 (Jan 12, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> Tried the 30min demo of RE2 on DX12 with mixture of high/ultra at 1440p, was averaging 50-70fps and I only got up to the part where you can get shotgun from storage and running up third floor before time ran out.


what are your impressions??


----------



## Hockster (Jan 12, 2019)

Finished up GR:W so currently looking for something new.



kurosagi01 said:


> Tried the 30min demo of RE2 on DX12 with mixture of high/ultra at 1440p, was averaging 50-70fps and I only got up to the part where you can get shotgun from storage and running up third floor before time ran out.


There's a way around the time limit, but buyer beware so to speak.
https://comicbook.com/gaming/2019/01/12/resident-evil-2-demo-timer-removed-reset/


----------



## shk021051 (Jan 12, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> Tried the 30min demo of RE2 on DX12 with mixture of high/ultra at 1440p, was averaging 50-70fps and I only got up to the part where you can get shotgun from storage and running up third floor before time ran out.



there is a reset time trainer if u want i can pm link to u

RE2 Remake
30 mins of beauty


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 12, 2019)

I'm good guys thanks for the offer and as for what I think, its a big improvement in terms of gameplay to RE4,5 and 6. The fact you can move while knifing is a game changer. They have adapted the menu system used in RE7 which is interesting.
Graphically its really impressive, but I think Dx12 may need a bit more optimization or my system can't handle it on ultra/high aswell lol.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 12, 2019)

Here's the whine I was talking about.  I use a different car now that doesn't sound like that:


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jan 12, 2019)

I played through ME3 and Andromeda then I played through CoD WW2 and then played MP for a bit...now I'm Downloading BF1 and Injustice 2.
I'd really like to find something that really peaks my interests but nothing new does.
I'd seriously like a remake of the Burnout series.....Lighting effects were terrible in those games but were aight at the time.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 13, 2019)

Despite all of its bugs and design flaws, Mafia III overall is a good game.  Anyone looking to buy it...prepare for a long slog.  It's not story, story, story like Mass Effect.  It's mostly about seizing territory like Godfather II.  I saw a lot of good parallels to Scarface: The World is Yours in Mafia III.  But again...long slog.  If you don't have patience for going block to block in a large city, don't buy it.

Most bugs (especially progression related), ironically, can be fixed by dying. Controls suck but I was able to do well enough switching between Xbox 360 controller and mouse/keyboard.

100 hours for $20ish was excellent value.  There is some replay potential (kill vs recruit, balanced distribution vs giving it all to one, presumably two endings) but all of the taking-over grind makes it unappealing.  Maybe in several years.

Donovan and Clay are excellent characters.


On to LEGO Hobbit then Yakuza 0.


----------



## Vario (Jan 13, 2019)

More of the slither.io .  Can't stop.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 13, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> 100 hours for $20ish was excellent value. There is some replay potential (kill vs recruit, balanced distribution vs giving it all to one, presumably two endings) but all of the taking-over grind makes it unappealing. Maybe in several years.


Yep! Definite replay value, but I had to wait 2 years when I replayed, just as you wrote.  Great fun, but it is a lot of large city grind.


----------



## amit_talkin (Jan 13, 2019)

Factorio and Forza Horizon 4.


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 13, 2019)

just beat Deus Ex: Mankind Divided pacificst...

Are other there any games like this that ppl here recommend?  Looking for like a John Wick - style game (violent or not) - like this and dishonored.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jan 13, 2019)

One more bloody heavy weapon to reach the magical number of 650 in Destiny 2. >.< Gonna catch up in doing both Nascent Dawn quest step & Sleeper Simulant quest step.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 13, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> just beat Deus Ex: Mankind Divided pacificst...
> 
> Are other there any games like this that ppl here recommend?  Looking for like a John Wick - style game (violent or not) - like this and dishonored.


Splinter Cell Chaos Theory, or blacklist look close.... I always loved the Thief series, and the Gold release for 1 and HD mod for 2 are nice. Prey also looks close, but it's a stretch...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 13, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> just beat Deus Ex: Mankind Divided pacificst...
> 
> Are other there any games like this that ppl here recommend?  Looking for like a John Wick - style game (violent or not) - like this and dishonored.


If you want a stealthy, killing machine badass, there are the two Styx games.  Despite it being a fantasy environment, he leaves a trail of bodies like nobody’s business!  Added benefit is you can play it totally non-killing too, although you give up a lot of experience points that way.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 13, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> just beat Deus Ex: Mankind Divided pacificst...
> 
> Are other there any games like this that ppl here recommend?  Looking for like a John Wick - style game (violent or not) - like this and dishonored.


-Consortium (more about story and dialog than combat)/Consortium: The Tower (Early Access)
-Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines
-Both Styx games
-Virtually all Thief games (except the first--starts stealthy but devolves into combat).
-Alpha Protocol also very Deux Ex ish but not in the distant future...more as a government spook (highly recommend this one).
-Both Dishonored games.
-Virtually all Splinter Cell games (except the first--starts stealthy but devolves into a gunfight).
-Signal Ops... a lot of it can be done sneaky but know that it is a *very* different sort of game.
-Mini Ninjas maybe.
-All of the Hitman games.
-Batman Arkham games (Blackgate goes under 2D)
-PAYDAY 2, maybe, but there's a lot of full gun-fight heists.
-Mafia III but it's not on rails like the games above and the game isn't designed specifically to give you a sneaking path.

These allow you to deal with enemies stealthily but definitely no pacifism.  They are all open world:
-Sniper Elite 3 & 4 (recommend doing it co-op)
-Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes
-Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain
-Far Cry 3
-Far Cry: Blood Dragon
-Far Cry 4 but I say this one with hesitation
-Homefront: The Revolution
-The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
-The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim

If you don't mind 2D:
-Mark of the Ninja
-Deadbolt
-Gunpoint
-Assassin's Creed Chronicles (especially Russia)
-Stealth Inc 2 (takes after Metroid style)
-RONIN
-The Masterplan
-Monaco

If you don't mind isometric 3D/strategy:
-Shadow Tactics: Blades of the Shogun
-Hard West comes to mind but only loosely
-Invisible Inc.
-Volume
-Tidal Affair: Before the Storm
-Seven: The Days Long Gone (highly recommend this one)
-Satellite Reign (open world)
-Crookz - The Big Heist


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 13, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> just beat Deus Ex: Mankind Divided pacificst...
> 
> Are other there any games like this that ppl here recommend?  Looking for like a John Wick - style game (violent or not) - like this and dishonored.


Max Payne.
Also,play Human Revolution if you haven't.The game is excellent and it's really stuck in my memory.

I beat the arena in Odyssey and I regret it was so short cause it was great.
This was one hell of a boss fight too,beat it on first try with hard difficulty and a warrior build.I could've gotten it with arrows mroe easily but it wouldn't make such an intense fight.



Spoiler


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 13, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> -Consortium (more about story and dialog than combat)/Consortium: The Tower (Early Access)
> -Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines
> -Both Styx games
> -Virtually all Thief games (except the first--starts stealthy but devolves into combat).
> ...



This is an amazing list - thank you! Gonna check out sniper elite and styx for sure.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 13, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> This is an amazing list - thank you! Gonna check out sniper elite and styx for sure.


I've got styx still in box,unopened.I'm gonna have to check it out but my game backlog is so huge I think I've no need to buy any in 2019,it'll be good if I finish what I still have to play.


----------



## stuartb04 (Jan 13, 2019)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> One more bloody heavy weapon to reach the magical number of 650 in Destiny 2. >.< Gonna catch up in doing both Nascent Dawn quest step & Sleeper Simulant quest step.


the sleeper is one hell of a weapon!

Do you have the thunderlord yet.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 13, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> This is an amazing list - thank you! Gonna check out sniper elite and styx for sure.


If you haven't played Alpha Protocol, that one is a must.  It's a lot like Deus Ex but more current instead of futuristic.  There is a lot of dialogs with choices in them and choices actually matter unlike Deus Ex.  It's possible to beat the whole game not killing a single person and never being detected.  Game also has a ton of replay value.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 13, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> This is an amazing list - thank you! Gonna check out sniper elite and styx for sure.


Im going to second @FordGT90Concept and highly recommend Alpha Protocol! I’ve played it 3 times. 

It is a very underrated game that only suffered from any real kind of promotion by the publisher, not because it was a bad game.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 13, 2019)

Sega spent so much on developing it they had no money left over to promote it.


----------



## Disparia (Jan 14, 2019)

Finished up Serious Sam 3: BFE

   

"He's going to moon you"... OH, I GET IT NOW!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 14, 2019)

Well, damn.  Hobbit is a leg short of a three-legged stool. Didn't see that coming but a lot of the reviews mention that. 

I still have to go back and mop up all of the collectibles and such so...even though the story is done, the gameplay isn't.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jan 14, 2019)

@stuartb04 had the Thunderlord for some time.


----------



## aliovalio (Jan 14, 2019)

Started ARK: Survival Evolved today, got it from eneba.com for 20 bucks. Looks great so far, dunno much since I've just played for a few hours.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jan 14, 2019)

Finally got the Sleeper Simulant Heavy Sniper Rifle, collected almost a complete set of Wing Theorem armor & got the Polaris Lance Scout Rifle via Nascant Dawn quest step. What a productive day~ ^^


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 14, 2019)

26 hours in on Mutant Year Zero: Road To Eden.  This is a near-perfect Tactical Turn based game!  I’ve enjoyed it all and the time has flown by. Last chapter/mission area is next.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jan 14, 2019)

the warmind.io bot I've checked on a Discord clan server I'm in says I've clocked in 221 hours of game time, participated 470 Public Events (half were Heroic versions), fastest Strike playlist was 5 mins flat (out of 129), fastest Nightfall Strike was 9 mins & completed Leviathan Raid 4 times. Spent a good 15 hours combined on Raids alone. OwO oh my...


----------



## mx62 (Jan 14, 2019)

and of course warframe


----------



## SN2716057 (Jan 15, 2019)

Finally back at ACO. Life got in the way.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Jan 15, 2019)

Lately lots of AC Odyssey and some BF5


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 15, 2019)

I really like the monster fights in Odyssey.They're no picnic.Just finished one in the petrified temple.



Spoiler



this one and the one with minotaur were especially hard to fight with a handheld weapon not the bow.really took patience and quick thinking.tough as hell but I like it better than spamming arrows.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 15, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> I really like the monster fights in Odyssey.They're no picnic.Just finished one in the petrified temple.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think on most of them I died.  They are a challenge.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 15, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> I think on most of them I died.  They are a challenge.


I got the minotaur on first try but I died fighting the medusa once before I thought of a way to kill it.

I recently got the assassin skin for my ship crew members which came in two variants,men and women.Now I get all the shanties sung in woman's voice,and it sounds incredible.The voice acting is terrible though.One big flaw for otherwise absolutely amazing game.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 16, 2019)

Dramatic squirrel thing going on with Sam...


----------



## SN2716057 (Jan 16, 2019)

ACO(dyssey) again


Spoiler


----------



## kapone32 (Jan 16, 2019)

I was playing and enjoying Ac Odyssey until I got JC4


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 16, 2019)

100% LEGO The Hobbit.  There was a few cringe worthy moments when the game crashed and I thought I might be on the same path as I was with Lord of the Rings (save corruption) but despite the problems, it ended up being less buggy.  Sad that it only contains 2/3 of the story but the game itself is complete.

On to Yakuza 0.


----------



## Drone (Jan 19, 2019)

After watching this I really want to replay Sons of Liberty. Wish FAMAS was in MGS2, it was awesome weapon in Twin Snakes.
And that flood escape scene with Snake is awesome. Wish it was in game.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 19, 2019)

Yakuza 0 is pretty good.  I can't stop laughing whenever I do the "Essence of Friendly Fire" attack:









I've pretty much given up on the idea of 100% the game.  The side stuff is...unreasonable.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 19, 2019)

Now on my streams playing Resident Evil 7. I was hella scared of that before, but playing the RE2 one-shot demo did some good to me. That was probably the scariest game I've ever played, and after the first few monsters, RE7 ain't that scary.


----------



## Bow (Jan 20, 2019)

Iracing Dirt Sprint Cars


----------



## SN2716057 (Jan 20, 2019)

(ACO) Not much progress of the main story, exploring is much more exciting.


Spoiler







horses can swim, just not with someone riding them



The dude climbed out and fought on. Impressive, Ubi.


----------



## CandymanGR (Jan 20, 2019)

I finished AC:Odyssey a few days ago. lvl 50.
I didn't like Assasins Creed games, but since origins it is mostly a Witcher 3 with different skin so... i loved it. Maybe because i am Greek.


----------



## E-Bear (Jan 20, 2019)

Talking about games I'm preparing a Windows XP Corporate system. 2.8gigs skt478, 2gigs ddr400, Western digital 80gigs ide hdd, dvd burner and FX5200 pci 128megs. Its maxed out except for gpu but dont worth the upgrade and its a small form factor. So what games could I play with it other than Call of duty 1 and Half life that I both finished already? Thank you.


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 20, 2019)

CandymanGR said:


> I finished AC:Odyssey a few days ago. lvl 50.
> I didn't like Assasins Creed games, but since origins it is mostly a Witcher 3 with different skin so... i loved it. Maybe because i am Greek.



oh nice

might check it out for sure then.  Im the same way about assassin's creed titles


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jan 20, 2019)

Started a 2nd Warlock, specifically for building Chaos Reach class ability.


----------



## Lightning (Jan 20, 2019)

E-Bear said:


> Talking about games I'm preparing a Windows XP Corporate system. 2.8gigs skt478, 2gigs ddr400, Western digital 80gigs ide hdd, dvd burner and FX5200 pci 128megs. Its maxed out except for gpu but dont worth the upgrade and its a small form factor. So what games could I play with it other than Call of duty 1 and Half life that I both finished already? Thank you.


All the cool games from the 90s to 2005/6.
Diablo 2, Neverwinter Nights, Heroes 3, Star Wars Kotor 1 and 2, Gothic up to 3, TES up to Oblivion, Fallout 2, Battlefield 1942, Starcraft, Warcraft 3, Tiberian Sun, Red Alert 2, Counter Strike, Half Life 2, NFS up to Most Wanted, GTA up to San Andreas, Mafia, Sims up to 3, F.E.A.R., Tomb Raider up to Anniversary would be some of them.


----------



## HD64G (Jan 20, 2019)

Since I finished the main story in Witcher 3, I will stop playing it and leave the 2 expansions for later. I started the FC4 yesterday and it's a better FC3. Not bad at all but the main story isn't too interesting yet (3H of play atm).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 20, 2019)

Witcher 3 expansions > Far Cry 4, Blood & Wine especially but they're both excellent stories with music to match.

Still having a lot of fun in Yakuza 0.


----------



## Cvrk (Jan 20, 2019)

@amit_talkin you mentioned that your playing Forza 4. How is it?

I have been trying to get some actual review to this game for a long time, so ideas on Reddit but that is it. Most youtubers reviews are garbage.
How do you feel the game, how much farming is involved, hows the graphics? hows the multiplayer? tell me about it please


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 20, 2019)

Already 144 hrs in Odyssey,time flew by.I really like how almost every build and skill in AC Odyssey has its use.Poisoning the enemy will not do much damage,but it'll weaken his attacks considerably.Tamed animals stick to you,they do not engage enemies when out of conflict and enemies do not engage them.You can go through a fort with stealth and having an animal,even a big one,will not blow your cover.Alpha animals with additional skill perks to increase their damage and health are absolute slaying machines.


Spoiler


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 20, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> Already 144 hrs in Odyssey,time flew by.I really like how almost every build and skill in AC Odyssey has its use.Poisoning the enemy will not do much damage,but it'll weaken his attacks considerably.Tamed animals stick to you,they do not engage enemies when out of conflict and enemies do not engage them.You can go through a fort with stealth and having an animal,even a big one,will not blow your cover.Alpha animals with additional skill perks to increase their damage and health are absolute slaying machines.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I’m glad to see my 200 hours was not abnormal!  I stayed away from all poison effects, including weapons.  Just personal preference.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 20, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> I’m glad to see my 200 hours was not abnormal!  I stayed away from all poison effects, including weapons.  Just personal preference.


It's great to use a variety of gameplay styles and see them work rather than stick to one or see some of them are useless like it sometimes happens in games like that.In Odyssey you can make any gameplay style effective and useful.Despite the huge open world Odyssey never gets boring,like e.g. Wildlands.I only stay away from the kill/fetch bounties,their only use is XP grinding.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 20, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> I only stay away from the kill/fetch bounties,their only use is XP grinding.


I do them all.  Doing all the side quests like that allowed me to see and experience even more of the world, and can result in artifact finding along the way, as well.


----------



## HD64G (Jan 20, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Witcher 3 expansions > Far Cry 4, Blood & Wine especially but they're both excellent stories with music to match.
> 
> Still having a lot of fun in Yakuza 0.


Totally agreed on W3 and its expansions being much better than any FC game. Just needed to change the gaming environment for a few weeks. I will try to replay W3 in the game+ mode in order to finish it again and then go to the expansions. Btw, I got a very nice ending in the main story of W3, so I am happy for the play as a whole. 



Spoiler: Only a bad decision



My only bad decision was to be neutral in the political matters as it resulted in some bad things that happened after the war ended.


----------



## SN2716057 (Jan 21, 2019)

The Witcher 2 is also a great game. Not so open worldly like TW3 but still an amazing story driving experience. I also tried TW1 but man that was a throwback in time. Best to at least try them in chronological order so you can feel the progress (for instance in TW2 you can't climb random places).
The Witcher 2

edit: ACOd
Finally found the Stinky Eye


Spoiler


----------



## amit_talkin (Jan 22, 2019)

Cvrk said:


> @amit_talkin you mentioned that your playing Forza 4. How is it?
> 
> I have been trying to get some actual review to this game for a long time, so ideas on Reddit but that is it. Most youtubers reviews are garbage.
> How do you feel the game, how much farming is involved, hows the graphics? hows the multiplayer? tell me about it please



I am playing it on PC so I am providing opinion for the same here.
Game is great, like I daily spend almost 5 hours on this on. Specially if You have friends to play with, fun is endless.
Grinding has not much impact on gameplay because there are cheaper cars which can be tuned and upgraded to match with any costly car You might be grinding for.
Graphics are great, You might have already seen videos on Youtube regarding that. Multiplayer is great too! In short, game is worth to buy imo. Add my gamertag "Amit The Great". I will stream for You on mixer if You want to see the gameplay and features.


----------



## HD64G (Jan 22, 2019)

SN2716057 said:


> The Witcher 2 is also a great game. Not so open worldly like TW3 but still an amazing story driving experience. I also tried TW1 but man that was a throwback in time. Best to at least try them in chronological order so you can feel the progress (for instance in TW2 you can't climb random places).
> The Witcher 2
> 
> edit: ACOd
> ...


I played the Witcher series in the proper way, 1 then 2 then 3. So, I saw the great progress in a famous genre both from a tech and a story aspect. A trilogy that will be a reference in gaming history fro decades, no matter what else will come later. The 1st one is story heavy, the 2nd one is heavier in fighting and the last one is simply epic, being very good or great in almost all aspects, highlights being the story, the artistoc approach and the rpg parameters, while the fighting is just a matter of taste and choices (one can give more emphasis in attack, in signs or potions & bombs).


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 22, 2019)

I found the arges cyclop location some time ago.the mission was unavailable but it suddenly popped up just now.it did not make for such an impressive fight cause cyclops are slow,their attack are predictable after you've fought one and they're the easiest of the mytical creatures to kill.



Spoiler


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 22, 2019)

i only liked the 3rd witcher.  the 1st was a bit boring, the second was good, but never got around to finishing it.  The 3rd was incredible.  One of the best games i've ever played


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 22, 2019)

this looks fantastic


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 22, 2019)

Just finished Bayonetta on Normal and killed my Steelseries Stratus XL in process (I'll post a teardown and repair soon).
So, since I have no more gamepad, I have to play w/ KB/Mouse. I've decided to do an achievement hunt on the original Bioshock 2. I was really surprised to see that it works 200 times better than Remastered version (no glitches, no crashes, no bugs, no problems with settings and UI). 




cucker tarlson said:


> this looks fantastic


I've seen this trailer before and I highly doubt that "built by one person" has any ground to it (just add voice actors and you already have more than 1), but it looks cool.
I really like that the old school "kill'em'all" game style is making a big comeback. I don't think there was anything decent since painkiller, up until Hard Reset redux and Shadow Warrior. 
I should probably put it on my wishlist, before I forget.



phanbuey said:


> i only liked the 3rd witcher.  the 1st was a bit boring, the second was good, but never got around to finishing it.  The 3rd was incredible.  One of the best games i've ever played


1st one was cool when it just got released. Seems a bit dull by today's standards, but at the time it was revolutionary. I used to like the old timing-based combat system. Would've been cool if they incorporated timings into higher difficulties of Witcher 2 and 3. Also, potions and combat preparation was a lot more critical. CDPR dropped all of that just to make it more appealing to mainstream.
BTW, this game was developed using Aurora engine: the same crap that powered old NWN titles.


----------



## Cvrk (Jan 22, 2019)

trying hard in Blackout, cuz it s a few days for free and I love it. I find it much more fast pace than PUBG. The visibility of other players is very good, unlike Ring of Elysium in witch you almost don not see the other players. 

I promised to myself that I will jump on Anthem first day at launch. No more reviews, no more haters etc....i am getting it and playing it. 

Playing these days Blackout i can definitely tell shooters are not that much for me, at least not competitive ones. There are people that aim and move very well and it takes so long t get to this level, battle royals i find them amazing,. but so hard! This way a more soft killing mobs type of game will be more for me. 
I now for a fact that none of my friends will buy it, so if you guys wanna join for co-op fun i am so interesting. 


But seriously, Blackout is the king of battle royals. The player visibility is very good, and the sound is exceptional! I had to do many mods and changes to hear the players movement in PUBG without destroying my ears. In Blackout i don't even need headsets. My sound system is enough for perfect hearing of the enemy movement and gun shoots direction. 
Blackout is a very polished game, Treyarch did an amazing job


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 23, 2019)

Couple of nice Odyssey shots



Spoiler



















bears are mighty powerful.an alpha wolf doesn't stand a chance against an alpha bear even with +100% health/+50% damage buff it goes down fast.a tamed aplha bear with a health/damage buff can easily kill a mercenary on its own.


Spoiler: pics


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 24, 2019)

I just managed 15 minutes of the 1 Shot Resident Evil 2 demo, before I died a horrible death. Actually, I'm glad I died when I did, since survival horror scares me to death.


Spoiler









Spoiler


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jan 24, 2019)

Still playing Destiny 2... Loving that Mad Monk shader applied at the armor. (click to see it)


Spoiler


----------



## Drone (Jan 24, 2019)

*The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D*








Mind-blowing game. This is the very first LoZ game for me. Never played the series and now I see that it's extremely legendary and amazing. Brilliant level design, cool bosses, and puzzles that are tough but rational at the same time. Absolutely lovely game, its isolation and atmosphere reminds me of Metroid series. Now I can turn my back on tomb raider for good, I have Zelda series now


----------



## EzioAs (Jan 25, 2019)

Drone said:


> *The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never played OoT but when I played and finished Twilight Princess for the first time a couple years back now, I was just as pleasantly surprised as you in finding how enjoyable the LoZ game was and I assumed the other entries in the franchise are just as good, if not better. To be fair, I have played The Minish Cap before on GBA and I did find that very fun as well but I never got anywhere far because either my GBA or the cartridge had some error and I could not progress outside a certain area.


----------



## Rahnak (Jan 25, 2019)

Finally got platinum on God of War last weekend. Been playing Divinity Original Sin 2 on PC and Bravely Default on 3DS since. And thanks to @Drone it seems I'll be adding Ocarina of Time 3D to my 3DS must try list.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 25, 2019)

bow skills in Odyssey,nice 


Spoiler


----------



## Rahnak (Jan 25, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> bow skills in Odyssey,nice
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Your card only hits 38ºC while gaming?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 25, 2019)

Rahnak said:


> Your card only hits 38ºC while gaming?


it's capped at 76 fps in odyssey but in general when it's uncapped it stays under 50 degrees with 2GHz oc, 1080ti trio is an amzing card.

here are some shots from other games (lots of vhq images), generally I get mid to upper 40s.I get better temps on my card than Vega 64 with factory liquid cooling

watch dogs 2 


Spoiler


















bf1


Spoiler














doom 


Spoiler














metro


Spoiler



























quantum break


Spoiler














rotr


Spoiler














shadow warrior 2


Spoiler






















wildlands


Spoiler


----------



## Hockster (Jan 26, 2019)

Resident Evil 2, remake.
No pics yet, just finished a 14 hour day and gotta make an 10 hour drive tomorrow, figures lol


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jan 26, 2019)

Found Xur at The Rig on Titan, paid 97 Legendary Shards to him & got this roll from him. I'm blessed. ^^


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 26, 2019)

people who created odyssey's skill and combat system deserve a lot of praise. despite progressing very slowly through the main quest,I've had nothing but a great time with this game.



Spoiler


----------



## Kursah (Jan 26, 2019)

Been playing mostly Void Destroyer 2 and getting into the late game of my Sword of the Stars playthrough. I've been taking screen shots on and off for some time but finally got around to looking through and uploading some. So there's a mix of old and new in the below. 

Void Destroyer 2 looks better in movement IMHO, damn is it a fun game. The overworld (zoomed out wireframe view) is like the grand RTS view, there's another closer RTS view as well and then ship view/pilot view. Pretty cool how it all works together and also how so much is happening in this universe that makes it feel alive and busy with or without you. Not the most detailed in that respect, but good enough to be really really fun.

SOTS could really use AA (and a better engine w/higher res textures), the only one that seems to work is FXAA, but it blurs the text too much. I'll be damned if this still isn't my favorite 4X with combat, and really I've shelved all the rest at this point while I play this instead, having a blast! 



Spoiler: Void Destroyer 2


























































Spoiler: Sword of the Stars


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 26, 2019)

Finished Yakuza 0 after 102 hours game time/145 logged on steam.  The value of it blew me away and I see the remake of the first game is launching in February for a scant $18.  I think that's going to be the first game I've preordered since Battlefield 4 (regrets).  I really want them to port the whole series.

Sega is starting to impress.  Alpha Protocol, then the Valkyria Chronicles port, now the Yakuza 0 port.


Next on the agenda is to test combat balancing in Consortium 1.26 beta which will be pushed to main branch soon.  Developer backported combat balance from Consortium: The Tower to Consortium in order to address one of the main complaints about Consortium.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 28, 2019)

Been playing Resident Evil 2 Remake, having a fun*hard* time managing resources as I am playing quite blind and being a idiot, didn't really manage my items efficiently and being a bit wasteful..lesson well learnt. About half way through Leon story.


----------



## hat (Jan 28, 2019)

Aaron_Henderson said:


> Quake Champions and FF7 (PS1) for the umpteenth time...and still play Primal Carnage a few times a week when there are actually players on.  Also...Primal Carnage Extinction is broken mess...just don't do it.  First Primal Carnage is awesome.


You ever tried any of the challenges? I completed ff7 with no materia at all. Only thing I didn't do was kill emerald and ruby weapon.


----------



## SN2716057 (Jan 28, 2019)

Just tried out ATOM (rpg), which brought back sweet memories of Fallout (1).
And because I felt nostalgic I played some Homeworld Cataclysm..which doesn't look as good as Homeworld (OC) from what I remember.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 29, 2019)

I killed 350 mercenaries in Odyssey and they still are coming up with names for more.


----------



## erixx (Jan 29, 2019)

Metro 1 and 2 before 3 comes out. It is amazing. Makes you forget so many classics like Quake, Half-Life and so on. Maybe best games (in its genre)  ever.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 29, 2019)

What am I playing? This...










Glorious, semi-mindless magical destruction. Well worth picking up from the budget bin somewhere (its on GOG).

It has a super nice crafting system. Every spell you cast, is crafted out of a shape and one or more augmentations.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 29, 2019)

Trying to get a StarCraft II co-op character to max level (13 of 15) and playing Sundered in between.


----------



## witkazy (Jan 30, 2019)

T-Bone anyone ?


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 30, 2019)

Some slight improvements


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 30, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Some slight improvements


I think I’m going to get this and play, despite my backlog.  Quite a few have told me it’s fun.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 30, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> I think I’m going to get this and play, despite my backlog.  Quite a few have told me it’s fun.



For the best impression; think of it as a mix of TES Oblivion's spell crafting, with Diablo-like progression and loot game. Don't expect a cool story... its horrible. This is just one linear magical sandbox. If you're undergeared it can be really challenging, and the game really forces you to find the best synergies between spell schools and spell types. You can get really creative with it.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 30, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> .... Don't expect a cool story... its horrible. This is just one linear magical sandbox. ....


I gotta agree with you on this anyway. Really didn't enjoy this one much, glad someone is anyway  

Still running MechWarrior Online at the moment. Trying to find a clan/unit fit so I can drop with people talking. Enjoying it tho


----------



## E-Bear (Jan 30, 2019)

Who still plays Battlefield 2 online on the new server?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 31, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Trying to get a StarCraft II co-op character to max level (13 of 15) and playing Sundered in between.


Mission accomplished on both fronts.  Time to start Gothic III.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 31, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Mission accomplished on both fronts.  Time to start Gothic III.


make sure you get comunity patch for it.
it fix some bugs and put some balance in combat system.
low swing do quite well vs dog type animals (wolf/wargs) but make sure you dont get surrounded as most of the time they go in packs.
also in group fights killing blow takes the xp so when you go to liberate first vilage from orks make sure you hit from the back and hit hard. the game has rag doll mechanics so head hits/shots are rewarded with more dmg


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 31, 2019)

GOG installed 1.75.14L which, to my understanding, is the community patch version.  GOG does that on a lot of older games.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 31, 2019)

http://www.gog.com/forum/gothic_series/gothic_3_is_the_community_patch_175_included


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 31, 2019)

1.75 should be the community patch. The link @ne6togadno refers is an older thread, I think they've updated since  enjoy!!


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 31, 2019)

Ahhzz said:


> 1.75 should be the community patch. The link @ne6togadno refers is an older thread, I think they've updated since  enjoy!!


but it points also that comunity patch works fine with gog version of the game so even if latest patched hasnt been added in gog you can appliy it manually.
last time i've checked when patch is applied on the bottom of game menu screen there was "enchanced edition" sign and buttons to select if you'd like to use rebalalnced combat.
version number of patch was also visible so to check what you have you only need to stat the game


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 1, 2019)

South Park The Stick of Truth and after i complete it, South Park the Fractured But Whole


----------



## ShurikN (Feb 1, 2019)

Playing Sleeping Dogs a lot lately. A very cool (GTA) take on Triads and undercover cops.
Unfortunately plagued by horrendous kb/mouse controls, and my DualShock4 doesn't work at all.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 1, 2019)

ShurikN said:


> Playing Sleeping Dogs a lot lately. A very cool (GTA) take on Triads and undercover cops.
> Unfortunately plagued by horrendous kb/mouse controls, and my DualShock4 doesn't work at all.


Xbox 360 controller is the way to go on that one.  I only grabbed the mouse for occasional shooting.


I want Gothic 3's soundtrack so bad.  Sadly GOG didn't include it.


----------



## bajs11 (Feb 1, 2019)

just bought this game:
https://store.steampowered.com/app/224480/Octodad_Dadliest_Catch/

first time I bought a game because it got such a cool name


----------



## Koushikin16bit (Feb 1, 2019)

Monster Hunter World


----------



## Apocalypsee (Feb 1, 2019)

Ace Combat 7 unlocked this morning so I have a go. Played with trusty PS3 sixaxis controller, it plays beautifully. On mission 8 now and played for 4 hours.


----------



## hat (Feb 1, 2019)

E-Bear said:


> Who still plays Battlefield 2 online on the new server?


I was playing 2142 with the Dethklok patch a couple years ago. Something went south, hope it's still possible to play...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 1, 2019)

bajs11 said:


> just bought this game:
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/224480/Octodad_Dadliest_Catch/
> 
> first time I bought a game because it got such a cool name


It has a super catchy theme song too:











FordGT90Concept said:


> I want Gothic 3's soundtrack so bad.  Sadly GOG didn't include it.


Was able to extract them.  I'll have to listen to them and find the one that made me go through all of the work and post it in appropriate thread.


----------



## SN2716057 (Feb 1, 2019)

Gone Home.. ..nobody there


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 1, 2019)

bajs11 said:


> just bought this game:
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/224480/Octodad_Dadliest_Catch/
> 
> first time I bought a game because it got such a cool name


That is a definite controller game.  Dont even attempt with Kb/m. Normally I make it work no matter what, but not that one.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Feb 2, 2019)

Back with playing Forza Horizon 4 & boy my skills are rusty af XDD also, more Destiny 2 grind as usual.

Screenshots galore after returning to Warframe. Highlights is the newest addition to the growing list of Primed Warframes; Mesa Prime.


----------



## hat (Feb 3, 2019)

I've been having fun with... Cookie Clicker. Sometimes it's really tedious trying to get achievements (like popping 200 reindeer... or worse, trying to pop a reindeer during the rare and short elder frenzy), but overall I'm enjoying it. I enjoy seeing the effect huge boosts, such as ascending with a few million more heavenly chips or getting the next kitten upgrade do. It's also fun to break the game by stacking ridiculous events in your favor... such as the rare click frenzy frenzy. Wait for a golden cookie to spawn, then force another with the grimoire and hope it plays nice. So far, the most ridiculous event I've had involved a frenzy, a click frenzy, and a building special...

14.991 million prestige right now, and ascending right now would give me another 40.5 million, so that's a huge boost waiting to happen... but the level is increasing very quickly. I'm getting 100 levels a second or something ridiculous right now... but it's time to go to bed, so the wrinklers can whither my CPS until I get ready for work tomorrow... buy some more upgrades or something, then go to work, come back, see what's available then. Then probably ascend for another giant boost...


----------



## mak1skav (Feb 3, 2019)

After playing Eve Online for years and Path of Exile exclusively I got bored and decided to try Warframe for the first time. I have to say that although I am not into these shooting games I find it quite interesting with all these warframes, weapons and mods you can combine.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 3, 2019)

nearly completed odyssey's main storyline,I'm going to finish all the side quests I have left and explore locations I haven't seen.Waiting for NG+

those overpower attacks are friggin serious 



Spoiler


----------



## Disparia (Feb 4, 2019)

Just finished hell difficulty with a necromancer.


----------



## Drone (Feb 6, 2019)

LoZ: Ocarina of Time 3D.

Gosh, this game has so many secrets. Most of them are really tough, most of the times I have no idea what to do so I just play all songs on Ocarina hoping that one of them will unlock something lol
But boss battles are the best


----------



## ShurikN (Feb 6, 2019)

Finished Sleeping Dogs in its entirety. All side quests plus Zodiac Island (basically Enter the Dragon, but Sun on Yee style). The only thing I didn't care for were cop jobs.
All in all, a quite enjoyable main game with 2 really bad DLCs. It's like they didn't even try for those.

Started playing Kingdom Rush Origins, third game in the universe and one of my favorite tower defense series ever.

Also, finally got Shovel Knight, and the game is amazing so far. Like Megaman of old, but better. Music is phenomenal and controls are tight as hell, just how I like it.


----------



## stuartb04 (Feb 6, 2019)

Drone said:


> LoZ: Ocarina of Time 3D.
> 
> Gosh, this game has so many secrets. Most of them are really tough, most of the times I have no idea what to do so I just play all songs on Ocarina hoping that one of them will unlock something lol
> But boss battles are the best


one of my fav games ever.have this for  the 3ds. now i need to play it.


----------



## SN2716057 (Feb 6, 2019)

Just started with Volcanoids; a small game in between work, sleep, and Odyssey.


Spoiler


----------



## Borna Horvat (Feb 7, 2019)

I'm playing Star Trek Online mostly, but I usually end up frustrated, quit and play it again next year.


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 7, 2019)

Just finished Sniper Elite 4 after 31 hours, which is a bit disappointing because I was enjoying the pace.
Since I don't play multiplayer at all, this is the kind of game I like and I hope they launch version 5.
Still, I haven't finished V2 and 3 yet, so there's always something to fall back on.


Spoiler


----------



## ratirt (Feb 7, 2019)

does anyone here play the Kingdom New lands and 2 crowns?
This game is kind of interesting although the graphics isn't shocking  or maybe it is shocking but not in the way you'd guys want 



Drone said:


> LoZ: Ocarina of Time 3D.
> 
> Gosh, this game has so many secrets. Most of them are really tough, most of the times I have no idea what to do so I just play all songs on Ocarina hoping that one of them will unlock something lol
> But boss battles are the best


OMG. One of the best games I've ever played.  Of course I didn't find all the secrets. Nintendo knows how to make games. Majora's Mask wasn't that good.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 7, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> Just finished Sniper Elite 4 after 31 hours, which is a bit disappointing because I was enjoying the pace.
> Since I don't play multiplayer at all, this is the kind of game I like and I hope they launch version 5.
> Still, I haven't finished V2 and 3 yet, so there's always something to fall back on.
> 
> ...


There are enough different ways to play each of the scenarios that I got over 100 hours in without being bored.  What I am saying is the replay value is pretty high with that game!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 7, 2019)

Still bouncing back and forward between StarCraft II Co-op Missions and Gothic 3.


----------



## 64K (Feb 7, 2019)

Just started Fable: The Lost Chapters and replaying COD 1.


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 7, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> There are enough different ways to play each of the scenarios that I got over 100 hours in without being bored.  What I am saying is the replay value is pretty high with that game!


So many different ways to slot a Nazi, in other words.
I shall have another bash.


----------



## HossHuge (Feb 7, 2019)

Just finished Firewatch.  Pretty cool short game.  Gave me a few goosebumps.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 7, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> So many different ways to slot a Nazi, in other words.
> I shall have another bash.


Yeah, I have gone through levels from different directions, tried all sniper kills, then all stealth kills, etc.  several of the levels, like the big abbey, town and vineyards are so big that going about the whole thing different ways brings different results with how the AI acts.


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 7, 2019)

Back to ye olde faithful that never lets me down.


----------



## NightOfChrist (Feb 8, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> That is a definite controller game.  Dont even attempt with Kb/m. Normally I make it work no matter what, but not that one.


Come on, where's the fun in that?
The real challenge and charm of the game is to use KB/M and see how far you can maintain your patience and temper and not punching your monitor out of frustration throughout the game.

On serious note,
I just finished my first playthrough in Assassin's Creed: Odyssey.
Like I wrote in my past post, content galore.
After more than I don't know how much hours I've spent (I've been playing since October last year, on day one), I didn't even complete all the sidequests because I missed them.

My thoughts about the ending of second episode of the First Blade story:


Spoiler



Forced romance or romantic relationship is and will never be the thing I like, not even the last thing I would want to have in life. Natakas... I bet he couldn't benchpress more than 200kg without excessive panting and screaming, never mind taking down Cyclops (the mythical creature as a free part of the update, not that dumb, bald brute that tortured Barnabas because of trivial things) or Medusa. But I don't know, I think he's a great candidate for a househusband and a father, him being a loving and caring kind of guy, at least from that scene with the baby. But what bothers me about the episode and the ending is that the ending choices don't matter at all, because even after I chose Darius and his son to leave, they didn't leave. It's like being given two choices, a cup of hot coffee or a cold beer, and I choose coffee and they still give me a beer, even though I can't drink alcohol (real life fact). I don't mind with this need to have descendants or legacy but if all roads lead to Rome the same ending, then why bother with multiple choices in the first place?
Also whatever happened with my good ending with everybody including Alexios are alive and reunited back as a family? If they wanted Leonidas and Myrrine to have family legacy why not going with Alexios instead if Kassandra chose Darius to leave?



About Stentor:


Spoiler



One (almost) fight scene involving Stentor after I was tasked to hunt and kill 4 Beotia champions was completely cringeworthy. Kassandra kept insisting to _not_ tell Stentor that Nikolaos is alive and well. Instead she kept giving impression that Nikolaos was dead and it sounded like she had a part in it (killed Nikolaos). If that was how the writer(s) wanted to build tensions leading up to Nikolaos' interference, then they failed spectacularly, at least for me. The dialogue was boring and not what I expected, considering everything. I don't know how to explain it but it was really cringeworthy to me. When Nikolaos finally showed up, I was already making my coffee.

Also the respond from Kassandra to Stentor in Megaris after I completed all the required quests (leaders/supplies) and reported back to Stentor before the conquest battle. Did she really have to say "I am ready!" with such tone?

And that pose of Stentor after I agreed and confirmed that the conquest battle in Megaris can begin, the one scene near the tent when Stentor, standing in front of some Spartan soldiers, put his clenched fist in front of his chest and smiling after Kassandra (or Alexios? I didn't play as him) agreed to begin the conquest battle. Move that fist up and down repeatedly and you'll get the most inspiring gesture to start a battle, conquest or no.



About Kephallonia:


Spoiler



Who could've guessed that saving an innocent family could lead to the death of many innoncent people? Not me. The game has its own unique ways to surprise me. But I'm kind of disappointed that Kephallonia served no more than being a training ground or tutorial part of the game. I personally think it could be more than just an island that we'll soon leave and forget.



And that "one button does many" kind of thing, like press Y to interact, collect things and assassinate. God! I lost count on how many times I tried to interact with the blacksmiths and instead of opening the store, I ended up punching a nearby patrolling guard or poor bystander in the face and stabbing them in the stomach and unnecessary, ridiculous time-consuming chase ensued, usually involved some brave civilians armed with sticks or brooms and strong sense of justice along the way.

I love this game!

Overall, despite its cringeworthy scenes and parts, it's a great gaming experience. I'll start a second playthrough soon. I'm curious with the remaining options and choices I didn't pick in the first playthrough.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Feb 8, 2019)

my progress so far for 2019... I must say, getting blessed by Lord RNGezus is gooooood~

1st & 2nd pic: before Chinese New Year, 3rd one: on the 4th day of CNY.


----------



## notb (Feb 8, 2019)

Star Wars: Galaxy of Heroes. One of the best ways of spending the 30min commute I've found to date.


----------



## silentbogo (Feb 8, 2019)

Decided to do a full 100% achievement run on Evil Within (just the main campaign, so I can justify buying all DLC before Steam sale ends).
Got to the point where I wanted to beat the campaign under 5 hours...


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 8, 2019)

silentbogo said:


> View attachment 116051


----------



## Shambles1980 (Feb 9, 2019)

Started resident evil 2 remake today. quite impressed how they have kept the general feel of the original whilst being so different. It also runs pretty well considering im using a gtx 970. 
couple of issues with it  you cant skip the cut scenes. which is quite annoying for me as i play the thing in hard core mode so i die quite a bit then have to watch all the cut scenes again.
also it wont let me use 1900x1200 and when i put it in 1080p it locks to 50 fps.

I finaly managed to play through the first hour or so and managed to save it.  so i will continue along when i have the time.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 12, 2019)

Played about 4 hours this evening of my GOG copy of Bioshock 2 Remastered.  I forgot just how good all the Bioshocks are, including Infinite!  I'm going to end up replaying all of them again now.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Feb 12, 2019)

more Destiny 2 grinds & random strike missions with clan members before reset day on Wednesday (for my time zone)... getting really bored coz I found out how to blitz thru the game. == When will I get the chance to play Metro Exodus w/ ray tracing, Anthem, CP2077 & other great games?? *long sigh*


----------



## SN2716057 (Feb 12, 2019)

Back to The Witcher 2, cause I still haven't finished it. Then on to TW3.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 12, 2019)

Played & streamed some Apex Legend, that's a fun BR game! Damn, got a melee kill since my teammates took all the guns and I had to do what a man's gotta do, so punched the crap out of an enemy.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 13, 2019)

SN2716057 said:


> Back to The Witcher 2, cause I still haven't finished it. Then on to TW3.


I really recommend finishing it twice: choose Ivoreth first time then choose Roche second time.  Roche side is far more canon but both have a very, very small impact on TW3.  I love the story on the Ivoreth side (good feels man); it has a ton of plot twists I didn't see coming having played Roche side first.  If you have a save at the point of choosing between Roche or Ivoreth in Act I, you can load that to switch and save yourself having to play through most of Act I but that's seriously only like 15% of the game.


Still hammering Gothic 3 and StarCraft II Co-Op Missions (!!!!!).  I really hope to finish them before Yakuza Kiwami launches on Friday (I put that at like...1% chance ).


----------



## c2DDragon (Feb 13, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I really hope to finish them before Yakuza Kiwami launches on Friday (I put that at like...1% chance ).


My brain farted and I was pretty sure it would launch the 15th but nope it's the 19th so you have time  And I'm pissed I wanted to play too. You can preload it now.

Still playing Final Fantasy XIV but I have to finish Dragon Quest XI one day or another


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 13, 2019)

Must have happened today because this morning, it was still just pre-purchase.  Holy 20.6 GB :|

I knew it was on the 19th...now I'm trying to figure out how I got Friday from 19.


----------



## c2DDragon (Feb 13, 2019)

Indeed the pre-load started during the day.
We just want to play the game this week-end this could explain why  Like those guys over there


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 13, 2019)

I'm drooling already when I'm waiting for Dead or Alive 6!


----------



## Marinake (Feb 13, 2019)

In the last few weeks I finished God of War on the PS4 and I've been into Forza Horizon 4 and Assassin's Creed Odyssey on PC. Now I am looking forward on completing Red Dead Redemption 2 as I started it but felt the need for a break.


----------



## Lightning (Feb 13, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Still hammering StarCraft II Co-Op Missions (!!!!!).  I really hope to finish them...


How do you intend to do that ?


----------



## silentbogo (Feb 13, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I really recommend finishing it twice: choose Ivoreth first time then choose Roche second time.


Back in a day I've attempted 100% achievements without guides and it took me 3 playthroughs to even figure out that there is a Scoiatael path in the campaign 
Tried to get the last 4 achievements not too long ago but gave up... Not enough time, not enough practice. Only have 3 left in the human path (the ones I missed somehow), and of course the Insane mode.
Witcher 2 never gets old. Came out nearly 8 years ago and still looks awesome in 4K Ultra.


----------



## Drone (Feb 13, 2019)

100%ed *Resident Evil Revelations 3D*

This is so good! So damn good! The best gameplay/graphics for 3DS along with Kid Icarus Uprising. Can't believe Nintendo and Capcom manage to do this, so cool!
Story and ship level design are superb. Enemies are fast and with nice angry AI. Probably better than Resi 5. Final boss battle is kinda over the top with hallucinations/illusions/teleportation but it's ok.
Glad that there's more Jill than Chris gameplay. Parker and Jessica  are nice characters as well.
Even Quint and Keith with their jokes didn't ruin REveleations.

Verdict: *5/5* 

My fav 3DS games so far are:

Resident Evil Revelations
Metal Gear Solid Snake Eater 3D
Kid Icarus: Uprising
Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time 3D
Metroid: Samus Returns
Kingdom Hearts Dream Drop Distance
Sonic Generations


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Feb 13, 2019)

moar Destiny 2 shenanigans with clan mates. Valentine's Day event has started & the rewards are somewhat lackluster. At least I can grind daily & weekly quests, missions & adventures.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 13, 2019)

Lightning said:


> How do you intend to do that ?


Already have six (Zeratul, Tychus, Kerrigan, Zagara, Karax, Verazun) to level 15, two (Swann, Alarak) to level 9, and level 40 mastery.  There's several I know I'm not going to play to 15 because they're not fun for me (e.g. Swann, Nova, and Raynor).  I would be done with Gothic 3 by now if it weren't for all of the StarCraft II Co-Op Missions.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 13, 2019)

Returned to The Elder Scrolls Online. Not all that bad, still great fun to tinker with character builds and set combinations.

Also, mods... here's some Reshade love applied






The engine may be dated as hell... but the scenery is still pretty cool!


----------



## Lightning (Feb 13, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Already have six (Zeratul, Tychus, Kerrigan, Zagara, Karax, Verazun) to level 15, two (Swann, Alarak) to level 9, and level 40 mastery.  There's several I know I'm not going to play to 15 because they're not fun for me (e.g. Swann, Nova, and Raynor).  I would be done with Gothic 3 by now if it weren't for all of the StarCraft II Co-Op Missions.


Want me to help you level the boring ones in about 3 hrs (time when I login, not duration of lvling) ?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 13, 2019)

I'm going to bed imminently.

What I meant by my message about "finishing them" was that the guy I've been playing Co-Op Missions with getting bored of playing the game.  As long as I get the three I paid for  to level 15 (which is only Alarak at this point), I'm happy.  He bought Han and Horner at about the same time so we'll be getting both of them to 15 probably the next time we play it.  The commanders I don't like feel like a painful grind I have no interest in partaking in.

Zeratul is just plain OP (Zorya Legion FTW).  Zeratul on offense + Karax on defense/support is godly.


----------



## Lightning (Feb 13, 2019)

New Commanders are mostly op. Must justify the 5€$.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 13, 2019)

We do random map and Zeratul is the only commander that can do it all:
-crazy fast start because instant-builds Vespene collectors for free + Chrono Boost + no pylons + fixed 100 supply (Karax has a slow start, Zeratul can set up Tesseract Cannons for both players before the first wave spawns)
-crazy offense because of calldowns + deployment time passive (Karax heals them and can support them with Spear of Adun abilities)
-crazy defense because of Tesseract Cannons and Monoliths + barrier passive (Karax repairs them, shields them, and has long-range damage dealer to take advantage of Tesseract Monolith stun)
-crazy units that do exceptional in both roles (Immortals that not only shoot air targets but kick them back hard, for example) and they're accessible very early game (Karax supplements them late game with healing Carriers)

There's only two downsides to him: no good detection unit (Tychus and Alarak come out ahead there) and Zeratul himself isn't very durable if hostiles detect him (kind of on par with other commanders like Zagara) but he makes up for it in being permanently cloaked, able to go see the entire map from the start, and able to jump around the world for free (with cooldown).


Tychus comes close to matching Zeratul but he falls flat in the defense department (his defense is literally a strong offense + medivac mobility).  Tychus also has a comparatively slow start.  Tychus + Zeratul on offensive maps = finished in record time


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 13, 2019)

This bit of Black Mesa gets a little easier after the 100th attempt.


Spoiler: BM




This helps too




My favourite storeroom.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 13, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> This bit of Black Mesa gets a little easier after the 100th attempt.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: BM
> ...


I absolutely love the game!!  I’m waiting anxiously for Xen level to be completed so I can start over and play beginning to end.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Feb 14, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> I absolutely love the game!!  I’m waiting anxiously for Xen level to be completed so I can start over and play beginning to end.


Is Black Mesa based in the Portal / Half Life universe? I played Portal 2 and the Half Life games and I heard that name


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 14, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> Is Black Mesa based in the Portal / Half Life universe? I played Portal 2 and the Half Life games and I heard that name


It is a mod of Half Life 1.  It may be one of the best mods ever made IMHO, since it is a top to bottom modification.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Feb 14, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> It is a mod of Half Life 1.  It may be one of the best mods ever made IMHO, since it is a top to bottom modification.


Oh cool, is it considered canon in Half Life?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 14, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> Oh cool, is it considered canon in Half Life?


That’s something I don’t know. They generally kept the same levels and story, and mostly improved gameplay and graphics.


----------



## NightOfChrist (Feb 14, 2019)

I was going to go back to Ancient Greece and begin my 2nd playthrough, but I'm so glad I found this when I did:










Great timing! My 2nd playthrough will be New Game+.
In the meantime, I'll reinstall and play Ryu Ga Gotoku/Yakuza 0 again while I'm waiting for February 20 (Ryu Ga Gotoku/Yakuza Kiwami release date for us Japanese).


----------



## EntropyZ (Feb 14, 2019)

Finished up with Shadow Warrior 2, the ending was abrupt. Didn't go to any forums yet to check what that was all about, anyway. It's like there was supposed to be some DLC or something, but that seems like it all I can do is start an NG+.

Trying to go back from where I left on in Altis campaign in ArmA 3. The game runs way smoother than it did a few years ago, they finally optimized the game where the CPU cores are doing a lot of heavy lifting, playing on 2560x1080 Ultra, Medium Shadows and Post-processing gives good frametimes and I don't have to compromise on view/object distance anymore. I still wonder what more complex missions do though because I remember some of them were running very badly, especially when you pilot a helo or an aircraft.

Also Hotline Miami.

I'm holding off on RogueTech mod for BattleTech until it stops constantly updating, I can't keep downloading 2GB every time there is an asset update. It has to be one my favorite mods for any game, best part about it is that I can make a 'mech variant pretty easily and it has a random spawn chance of appearing without meddling with any other files.

I think I sunk more than 400 hours in a short time span, very replayable if you just like hunting for different chassis.

BattleTech kind of caught me off-guard when I found out it ran on Unity, which has a reputation of being a challenging engine to optimize for in games with larger scale and assets with high file sizes. The game has random frame-drops, especially when spinning the camera around. It's running better with each update, but there is still room for improvement. This is kind of reminds me of..... ehhh nooo. Flashbacks from modding Bethesda games. It hurts.


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 14, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> Oh cool, is it considered canon in Half Life?


Not sure if I understand the question, but Black Mesa is considered to be the definitive remake of Half Life, bar none. And make no mistake, it's so much more than just a mod (if indeed one could call it a mod), being a total remake of Half Life from the ground up.
In September 2004, Black Mesa: Source was announced, later renamed to _*BLλCK MESA*_ and during the intervening years it soon became known as vaporware, even though teaser trailers were released.
Finally, on 14th September 2012, the game was released as a free download and I remember putting a countdown clock on my desktop and downloading the game as the second hand reached the top of the hour.
To see Half Life brought to life all shiny and new was quite something and a huge achievement for the team, now called The Crowbar Collective. Since then, the game has been upgraded, levels expanded and we're all now waiting for the finale - Xen.
You need patience above all things in the Half Life universe.


----------



## Lightning (Feb 14, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> We do random map and Zeratul is the only commander that can do it all.


Sure, it's good synergy with Karax on maps where you need defense, too. But on maps where you need to push, you ok with doing solo offense ?
What difficulty are you guys playing on ?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 14, 2019)

Still playing Bioshock 2 Remastered.  3 hours each of the last 3 days.


----------



## jallenlabs (Feb 14, 2019)

Playing Dawn of War Warhammer Soulstorm still.  Also playing BFV and COD4 and just recently RE2 remake.


----------



## silentbogo (Feb 14, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> Is Black Mesa based in the Portal / Half Life universe? I played Portal 2 and the Half Life games and I heard that name


It's basically the original Half Life remade in modern Source engine with some improvements.
Kinda like Half-Life: Source back in a day, but better.
Campaign is exactly the same as HL1, minus Xen. Supposedly the last part rolls out this year, finally getting the game off the lengthy Early Access.


----------



## c2DDragon (Feb 14, 2019)

Far Cry New Dawn !!!


----------



## erixx (Feb 15, 2019)

E-Bear said:


> Who still plays Battlefield 2 online on the new server?


Didn't know this is possible. Great times back then! Would you just point me to the way to play this online, if it is worth the effort, of course! Thanks ahead.


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 15, 2019)

Astroneer is cool so far. Gonna play it a lot with my hubby this coming week! Love the art style


----------



## E-Bear (Feb 15, 2019)

erixx said:


> Didn't know this is possible. Great times back then! Would you just point me to the way to play this online, if it is worth the effort, of course! Thanks ahead.



I will send you all informations in private but first you need to install the game as usual.


----------



## Boatvan (Feb 15, 2019)

Any Dark Age of Camelot fans out there? Phoenix Freeshard is a recently released OG version of DAoC (with the modern Quality of Life patches) that is free and populated. I haven't had too much time to play but I highly recommend it. I can either post the link in an edit if allowed, or I can message you if interested. If I ever have time to play again, I am Boatvanius on Midgard


----------



## E-Bear (Feb 15, 2019)

Path of Exile was a good free online game back then. Guess it changed a lot but I think it's still free.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Feb 15, 2019)

RNGezus being nice to me today?? wow... uh, thanks? owO been wanting this Geomag Stabilizers for awhile now. One more Exotic armor to go; Phoenix Protocol.


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 16, 2019)

Back with Ghost Recon Wildlands after an intermission and I finally got DJ Perico, flew loads of helis, shot up trucks with the heli mini guns, skydived and parachuted.
It's a fun game and beats the same old stuff of FC5.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 16, 2019)

Finishing up Bioshock 2 Remastered tonight, then hopefully starting Enderal tomorrow.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 17, 2019)

Currently playing through this for a second time;
https://haloce3.com/downloads/singleplayer/original-singleplayer/spv3-1/

If you're a fan of Halo on the PC and have longed for something new, this is it. The GFX are beautifully improved as is the enemy AI, the missions kick butt(literally), have been expanded upon in many, very enjoyable, ways and it's just an overall quality experience. Word of warning though, it will test your skills and the only cheat available is the cloak(cheat_active_camouflage) as everything else like "bottomless clip" and "infinite ammo" will crash the game. You need a legit copy of Halo(and CDKey) for PC, and the installer will guide you through the rest. If you happen to have Halo Custom Edition with the latest patch and Open Sauce installed already, the installer will import your installation to a new directory and leave your original install intact.

It has been a blast and I *HIGHLY* recommend playing it if you're a fan of Halo 1!


----------



## EntropyZ (Feb 17, 2019)

What I find pretty weird, is that I think Halo: CE is the only game on PC that has all of the assets on the map file itself, almost every texture can be different and rarely ever used on another map in the campaign which makes all of the maps mostly unique, the exception are the maps where you literally have to backtrack (I think everyone unanimously doesn't like "The Library", haha). This is for vanilla of course.

Anyway, Firefight Descent custom map has to be my favorite, anytime I want to jump in and shoot around a little, it is there. I think you have a class to pick from and then you have a large selection of guns to use not just the ones from Halo:CE. I've never beaten the map because some of the waves can be challenging and fun.

There are probably way more good custom maps out there that I haven't tried, but you know... time just slips.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 17, 2019)

why is this funny to me ?


Spoiler











this was wicked


Spoiler


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 17, 2019)

This happens all too often for me in GRW.


----------



## Drone (Feb 17, 2019)

Just completed *Asura's Wrath* 'main story'.












Vlitra Core boss is true nightmare material. This game is a masterpiece. Battles is space and on the Moon are so cool, lunar 3D landscape is 100% scientifically accurate in Asura vs Augus, I'm going to replay all episodes again!


----------



## Hockster (Feb 17, 2019)

I'm trying to play Metro Exodus, but ran into a bug not even 10 minutes in. I'm supposed to be exploring the city with Anna but she won't follow. I looked up a walkthrough and she's actually supposed to be leading and have some conversation, but as soon as the cut scene finished there's no movement.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 17, 2019)

Hockster said:


> I'm trying to play Metro Exodus, but ran into a bug not even 10 minutes in. I'm supposed to be exploring the city with Anna but she won't follow. I looked up a walkthrough and she's actually supposed to be leading and have some conversation, but as soon as the cut scene finished there's no movement.


Thanks for the info. I guess I will wait for a few patches before buying.


----------



## Hockster (Feb 17, 2019)

I restarted the chapter which overwrote any saves, it fixed whatever was wrong. Game runs pretty sweet at 3440X1440, ultra settings and RTX on high.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 17, 2019)

gonna wait for a long time to play this.I finished 2033 not too long ago,it was brilliant but also made me wanna play last light again before I jump to exodus.


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 17, 2019)

Had another go at Far Cry 5 after a few months of not playing it and I take back what I said in a previous post. Once you really get stuck in, there's loads on offer and I ended up playing it all day with breaks for sustenance.
I also just discovered that I have the Hours of Darkness Vietnam helicopter thrown in with the DLC, which makes combat a doddle, as helis are much easier to control than planes.

Not sure why this bloke is sitting in the water and chatting with me, but when I buy something off him, he goes back to where he was.

This girl is rather weird

A truck with weapons


----------



## Super XP (Feb 17, 2019)

Hockster said:


> I restarted the chapter which overwrote any saves, it fixed whatever was wrong. Game runs pretty sweet at 3440X1440, ultra settings and RTX on high.


NICE, just be sure to keep DLSS off. So you can enjoy beautiful a picture quality.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 18, 2019)

Hockster said:


> I'm trying to play Metro Exodus, but ran into a bug not even 10 minutes in. I'm supposed to be exploring the city with Anna but she won't follow. I looked up a walkthrough and she's actually supposed to be leading and have some conversation, but as soon as the cut scene finished there's no movement.


Had to help a client with this same bug, there's a patch for it.


Hockster said:


> I restarted the chapter which overwrote any saves, it fixed whatever was wrong.


And that works too, but you lost a certain amount of progress.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 18, 2019)

tried nier automata, got killed after 60 minutes gotta start over.damn.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 19, 2019)

I wrapped up Gothic 3 because of this:




…getting the last two achievements in Sundered while I wait...


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Feb 19, 2019)

Hockster said:


> I restarted the chapter which overwrote any saves, it fixed whatever was wrong. Game runs pretty sweet at 3440X1440, ultra settings and RTX on high.


Damn that looks _amazing. _I really want to play it. I think I'm going to just give in and buy it from the Epic Store, lol.

Also I'm still playing Warframe. xD

*~~Warning: Mild spoilers for Warframe's Story~~*



Spoiler: Chilling and dancing with my Kavat, Nugget, in captura mode  xD


----------



## Rahnak (Feb 19, 2019)

Operator looking sharp, @ArbitraryAffection. Man, I really miss playing Warframe sometimes. But it was sucking up all of my limited gaming time. And I have so many other games to play. :\

I think I'm probably half-ish done with Divinity 2, after 40 some hours.

EDIT: Typo


----------



## XXL_AI (Feb 19, 2019)

surviving mars


----------



## Deleted member 158293 (Feb 19, 2019)

Tropico 4

Best Game Soundtrack IMO


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 19, 2019)

Rahnak said:


> Operator looking sharp, @ArbitraryAffection. Man, I really miss playing Warframe sometimes. But it was sucking up all of my limited gaming time. And I have so many other games to play. :\
> 
> I think I'm probably half-ish done with Divinity 2, after 40 some hours.
> 
> EDIT: Typo


Still playing MWO here, and activated another 30 days premium, but one of my clan mates is into WF a lot, and it's definitely pulling me back that way... I may have to swap back out after the 30 days if nothing else piques. It's been... gods.. 2 years? maybe? since I Warframed at all....


----------



## Rahnak (Feb 19, 2019)

Being that both are online games, it's a case of picking your poison. I would revisit Warframe but at this point I've "lost" so much prime gear that I couldn't bear it. It was hard as it was back when I played when some of it was already vaulted and out of reach. I think I even left some plat on my account.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 19, 2019)

So... Yakuza Kiwami defaulted to disabled audio.  Fixed that in the audio settings and, maybe two hours in, I'm having a blast.  It's a true sequel to Yakuza 0 in every sense (same characters, same art style, same environment, same plot line, etc.).  Absolutely nothing is out of place/massively modified.


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 19, 2019)

Glad to hear it Ford.

I am still playing Magic the Gathering Arena online, pretty addicted to it.  lol


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 19, 2019)

I’ve been playing Stardrop.  I’m a sucker for space/science fiction.


----------



## Hockster (Feb 20, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> Damn that looks _amazing. _I really want to play it. I think I'm going to just give in and buy it from the Epic Store, lol.
> 
> Also I'm still playing Warframe. xD
> 
> ...



I'm enjoying it so far.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Feb 20, 2019)

Weekly reset for Destiny 2 & that means it's time for grinding. Also, freaking finally I got the Precursor Vex Chrome shader from Tess Everis.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 20, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> I am still playing Magic the Gathering Arena online, pretty addicted to it.  lol


I have a friend who's into that. You don't need much of a system for it either.


----------



## SN2716057 (Feb 20, 2019)

Just started with Factorio. Very addictive, I almost "forgot" to go to work.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 20, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> Glad to hear it Ford.
> 
> I am still playing Magic the Gathering Arena online, pretty addicted to it.  lol



Oh, hell yes.

This is my current setup  Bit of an all-round, infinitely recyclable destroy everything deck. Trying some recent tweaks like the Orzhov Enforcer (to stop those pesky rush decks). But yeah, take note of the sheer amount of creature destroy spells... most games the opponent simply has nothing on the table but land 

I also tried this with an active Sideboard (2x Mastermind's Acquisition in the main deck, look that card up if you don't know it yet) - if an opponent rushed or spawns craploads of tokens, I just fished out something like 'Destroy all creatures' when required 

What deck(s) do you  use?


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 20, 2019)

Picked up FC New Dawn. Actually runs better than FC5 with the HD textures. It’s a pretty environment and despite reusing the FC5 map it definitely has a different flavour. I do think it could have been marketed as a proper Expansion Pack(remember those?) but I got it cheap so I’m not really complaining.


----------



## AurumExtreme3_870 (Feb 20, 2019)

Playing Call of pripyat
Just side quests,not going to pripyat anytime soon...


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 20, 2019)

I'm getting the hang of it,finished the prologue and it's shaping up to be an interesting game


Spoiler


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 20, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> So... Yakuza Kiwami defaulted to disabled audio.  Fixed that in the audio settings and, maybe two hours in, I'm having a blast.  It's a true sequel to Yakuza 0 in every sense (same characters, same art style, same environment, same plot line, etc.).  Absolutely nothing is out of place/massively modified.



Just started yesterday it too. I like it really.


----------



## trog100 (Feb 20, 2019)

Farcry New Dawn and i  love the over the top colours.. he he

trog


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 20, 2019)

trog100 said:


> Farcry New Dawn and i  love the over the top colours.. he he
> 
> trog


I'm pleasantly surprised by it. I really enjoyed FC5 so I thought this might be a bit "too much the same" But first time I fired the saw launcher...


----------



## trog100 (Feb 20, 2019)

INSTG8R said:


> I'm pleasantly surprised by it. I really enjoyed FC5 so I thought this might be a bit "too much the same" But first time I fired the saw launcher...



yep that saw launcher is magic.. he he

trog


----------



## AurumExtreme3_870 (Feb 20, 2019)

I like Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance's combat more than Nier,but Nier has crazy bullet hell stages and equally whack boss fights.

And both are a blast to play using a xbox/ps3 controller or gamepad,snagging one when I finish Call of Pripyat.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 20, 2019)

INSTG8R said:


> I'm pleasantly surprised by it. I really enjoyed FC5 so I thought this might be a bit "too much the same" But first time I fired the saw launcher...


never played fcnd,but I saw a video on the and was pretty disappointed to see the saw launcher does almost no environmental destruction.it works just like a bullet instead of having some cool slashing effect.
I'm skipping fcnd and waiting for rage 2.


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 20, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> never played fcnd,but I saw a video on the and was pretty disappointed to see the saw launcher does almost no environmental destruction.it works just like a bullet instead of having some cool slashing effect.
> I'm skipping fcnd and waiting for rage 2.


Took out 2 pronghorns in one shot the first timeI shot it. It also has pretty cool ricochets as well. That said I’m more of a gun guy anyway. Rage 2 is on my list as well I’m already using the crap Bethesda Launcher for that other game...


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 20, 2019)

INSTG8R said:


> l I’m already using the crap Bethesda Launcher for that other game...


eeewwww

I quite like melee myself but I prefer using skill attacks when possible.


----------



## Tomgang (Feb 20, 2019)

Right now its Metro Exodus and i really like it.
When im done with metro, Far Cry New Dawn is next in line and i also need to finish BF V single player part.


----------



## trog100 (Feb 20, 2019)

new dawn has plenty of conventional guns the saw blade shooter is just one of many to choose from.. it seems to do more damage than a heavy machine gun but its not a spray  and pray shooter you do have to hit what you are aiming at..

its also a bit of an RPG game.. you have to build up your character and weapons as you go along.. i have reached the point where i have to go find joseph seed.. i aint sure about that.. he he

trog


----------



## stuartb04 (Feb 20, 2019)

Playing Resident evil 2.

played the original---shat myself
playing this version---still shat myself.

Actually loving Apex Legends despite not really liking battle royale games.

its a great feeling getting the last kill to win,albeit hard to actually win most of the time if you dont have a good team.


----------



## metalfiber (Feb 21, 2019)

Just finished Metro Exodus and i loved it. I'll give it a rest and play it again in a month or so. Plenty of places within the game i didn't explore.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Feb 21, 2019)

metalfiber said:


> Just finished Metro Exodus and i loved it. I'll give it a rest and play it again in a month or so. Plenty of places within the game i didn't explore.


Eehh isn't it open world? I was considering paying 50 quid for it on the premise it is open world.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 21, 2019)

ne6togadno said:


> @cucker tarlson
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/game-soundtracks-you-love.214051/


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 21, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> Eehh isn't it open world? I was considering paying 50 quid for it on the premise it is open world.


In the absence of an actual first hand knowledge response, here is what I understand of it: 

It is much more open than past games, but essentially, you are tied to your train and line for much of the game as your base of operations although you can explore a good distance away.  If I have interpreted incorrectly, someone who has already played will correct me.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 22, 2019)

I went on a usual search for good deals on boxed games,got mirror's edge catalyst and bioshock 2 for pennies.


----------



## IceScreamer (Feb 22, 2019)

I transfered my PS2 save file of NFS Hot Pursuit 2 on the PCSX2 and I've been playing it non stop for the last 4 days. Good god how much better NFS used to be, especially the PS2 version of HP2, and it's fairly challenging as well.


----------



## Cvrk (Feb 23, 2019)

Stay away!


The story is meh, bla bla...not as good as it was before.
However the graphics are very very poor....and incredible badly not optimized.

The only way it looks good is at Ultra. You can not play with the graphics cuz they are preset. Going for High it is just so so bad. The game looks like something from 5 years ago.
While steady more than 70+fps never going down more than 50, it constantly interrupts. It kinda helps if you use RiverTunner and set the fps to cap at 60.....kinda but the issues are still there.
And this is some kind of bug, because even at low you still get freezes and some strange lag when the fps goes more than 120+. Freesync turned on,of vsync at half or full it makes no difference.

As long as the story would have been great, but it's not.
__________________

On the other hand I almost finished Resident Evil 2 Remake - and it is a fantastic looking game. The eye candy is superb and it runs flawless.

I don't like the game, and I feel like there is no story. I played it because it looks fantastic, all the object and textures have great detail with zero lag.

P.S.: I almost forgot something incredible important. Maybe I am not smart enough. But I played Metro on a HDR display(not my monitor - my new Samsung tv) and while it looked a small amount better than on my monitor. Seriously.......i need to test more gets, maybe get back to Mas Effect Andromeda. But i feel that spending so much money on a HDR monitor is not worth it.


----------



## Hockster (Feb 23, 2019)

Every game kinda looks like ass on low settings.

I finished Exodus a couple days ago. Turns out there's two possible endings, I got the less desirable one due to some decisions and actions I made in the game. It's shorter than I expected, I spent about 20 hours, but I didn't do every single "side mission". I might do another run through at some point to try for the other ending, but not any time soon. Too many other games right now and not near enough time.

It's a bit of a mix between open world and linear. You can't choose which area to go to next, but in that area you're free to do most things in any order you want. If you don't already have the game wait for a sale.


----------



## Cvrk (Feb 23, 2019)

Hockster said:


> You can't choose which area to go to next, but in that area you're free to do most things in any order you want. If you don't already have the game wait for a sale.


a huge sale.

thing is games should be made for most hardware,at least decent ones. your 2080ti is supercar comparison.
Metro Exodus needs 2080ti just to run. and that makes it a horrible platform....the most sht part is that they postponed the game almost 2 years. one would expect an incredible polished experience.,as we got in the other 2 previous games.

i remember the first games, they ran extremely well. they messed up this one. maybe with some updates both from the devs and from the drivers/graphics card department.

in the meantime I am drooling over Anthem and Forza 4. (no money to buy it). Would buy Forza cuz it's a massive sale. But from my understanding I need the gold edition, cuz they put out huge dlc's and new cars every month. in these conditions the base game makes no sense.
however the gold edition is very expensive.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 23, 2019)

Cvrk said:


> i remember the first games, they ran extremely well.


How soon you forget how unforgiving 2033 was when it released.  Very few people could play it while having great visuals.  It was like it was the new Crysis.


----------



## Hockster (Feb 23, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> How soon you forget how unforgiving 2033 was when it released.  Very few people could play it while having great visuals.  It was like it was the new Crysis.



This, 2033 was a beast to run at release.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Feb 24, 2019)

Had a great time playing Metro Exodus. Had to say, exploring the big areas like Volga & Caspian Sea was very refreshing, after playing in limited areas like the Metro tunnels & stations from the previous games. Finding the upgrades also made it even more interesting, while the idea of maintaining your weapons gives Exodus another plus. Playing on the Normal difficulty for me was somewhat "easy" since the entire game compels you to NOT kill the enemies, rescue innocent civilians & save bullets for monsters instead of going in loud 'n' dumb.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 24, 2019)

Diving into CIV VI: Gathering Storm today. Game has come a long way, as it usually goes, at this point its actually worth playing, two expansions post launch 

Look! Volcanoes


----------



## Drone (Feb 24, 2019)

Completed *Asura's Wrath *and saw the true ending. It's just mindboggling. Final boss battle Asura vs Chakravartin is the most epic and iconic battle I've ever played. 
Chakravartin throws rocky planets,  K-type main-sequence stars, blue giants, neutron stars but even that didn't stop Asura. He just destroys everything lol
This game has the biggest boss ever. It seemed that Chakravartin was sitting in the center of the Milky Way 27000 light years away and was visible from Earth!
Asura's Wrath reminds me of Xenoblade Chronicles because in these games the main villain is god of the Universe and only protagonist can kick his ass once and for all. In Xenoblade it's "homs vs mechons" in Asura's Wrath it's "demigods vs gohma" but in both cases it was because of the creator which appeared only in the final moment.

Game mechanics is good, it requires lightning fast reflexes and if you got hit once or twice you're dead. It's really tough and punishing but game gradually teaches you so you get better and better until you don't suck at it anymore. Level design and graphics are awesome and unique. Anime, science fiction, rail shooter, beet 'em up, fighting and much more in just one game.

_*



			"I remember now... you bastards! Curse you all! Is this what Gods do!?...There is no need...For Gods that only take...FOR GODS OF DEATH!!
		
Click to expand...

*_







> _*"I understand it all now! The true reason for my wrath! I could not stand it! There is always some fool who wants to rule the world! Always forcing others to do what they cannot do for themselves! That's why I pray to no one! Nor will I be prayed to! But above all else I will never forgive you for making my daughter cry! This is your end!!"*_









Story, music, art and movies are the strongest parts of this game. Asura is a true hero, always does what is right and always suffers for that. Really cool and tragic character, his hatred and anger makes this game unforgettable. His screams still ring in my ears. I'm not emotional but my heart shrank when Asura looked back at fragile Earth .. I mean Gaea and realized he's not coming back.






_I..I couldn't bear to see you suffer. No more crying. Smile. My wrath... is finally... gone. Durga...I'll be home...soon._


----------



## Cvrk (Feb 24, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> How soon you forget how unforgiving 2033 was when it released.  Very few people could play it while having great visuals.  It was like it was the new Crysis.



Metro never ever had great visuals, and it still does not. That's the major problem. Mediocre graphics at best with incredible demanding specs for no reason.

Look at the faces, skin,face animation eye movement(or any lack off)  the monsters skin and hair. Object on a table, wood surface, plant surface, rocks and ground or even the weapon that you hold on your hands. Clothing details that look like Modern Warfare 3 since 2011(no joke).
Metro has very old graphics. This does not feel like 2019.

This game was postponed since 2017. Even then it would have struggled from a visual point a view to put up a fight.
However now, after Odyssey, God of War, Red Dead Redemption 2 and the new Resident Evil 2 Remastered - Metro does not hold a candle.

And the fact that it breaks graphic cards it so much worse.

The incredible good news is I got it to work flawlessly. (and I am not the only one). *Scanline sync *
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/rivatuner-statistic-server-scanline-sync.252975/
_________________
With a proper sound system Metro Exodus has great audio positioning. One of the best ever heard in a game actually. The water surface and the small duration when you fall in by accident is very beautiful and realistic!


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Feb 24, 2019)

Cvrk said:


> Metro never ever had great visuals, and it still does not. That's the major problem. Mediocre graphics at best with incredible demanding specs for no reason.
> 
> Look at the faces, skin,face animation eye movement(or any lack off)  the monsters skin and hair. Object on a table, wood surface, plant surface, rocks and ground or even the weapon that you hold on your hands. Clothing details that look like Modern Warfare 3 since 2011(no joke).
> Metro has very old graphics. This does not feel like 2019.
> ...


Whaaat! have you played Metro Last Light and the Redux? I really have to disagree with you I think the graphics are far from mediocre. Some of the best I have seen actually. I was gonna post just a cool WF screenshot but now I just  had to dig out my old Last Light screenshots!! 



Spoiler: Honestly i think it is far from mediocre. Warning: lots of images!



































And here was me using the Fluctus in a normal mission, it's hilarious to walk around with an a massive arch-gun XD I was thinking about upgrading my 570 to a 1660 T but all I really play is warframe. And... getting 144fps at 1080p here with max settings and particles on _ludicrous._


Spoiler: Particleeezzzz









I really don't think I need a new graphics card just yet xD


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 24, 2019)

@Vayra86


----------



## witkazy (Feb 24, 2019)

Always use protection s' all i'm sayin'


----------



## SN2716057 (Feb 25, 2019)

FC New Dawn 



Spoiler


----------



## las (Feb 25, 2019)

Apex Legends and Metro Exodus right now.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Feb 25, 2019)

reaching the final part of Metro Exodus... After completing it, hopefully I can use back the weapons I unlocked during my first playthrough... while collecting missing notes, letters & postcards...


----------



## The N (Feb 26, 2019)

Middle Earth: Shadow of War

Playing it for last 6 months and not yet ended. Some busy schedule. Also downloading Metro Exodus.


----------



## Kovoet (Feb 26, 2019)

Update tomorrow for ghost recon wildlands


----------



## Animalpak (Feb 27, 2019)

TT Isle of man, Battlefield 5, V-Rally 4 
The Surge


----------



## Kursah (Feb 27, 2019)

Total Annihilation (with and without Escalation mod, but with the community patches) has been my fix as of late. I want to get back to Far Cry 5, but I just got pulled back into starting the ARM campaign in TA over again, which means I gotta do CORE after that. But why stop there, got Tiberian Sun from CNCNet.org installed and updated, trying to avoid starting another campaign run until I'm done with TA. I really enjoy both of these titles.

Then as luck would have it, a buddy of mine on Steam pointed out that Fragile Allegiance is on Steam and was on sale for $2.49... had to pick it up.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/383100/Fragile_Allegiance

Very cool and forward thinking game from the 90's. I can't wait to give it some serious screen time, for now just been going through the tutorial and getting a grip on all the stuff and things I have to memorize since there's no hover popups to tell you what things do lol. I love the old school feel of this game, it fits right in with my current gaming scene.

Also picked up the latest GalCiv 3 expansion, Retribution, that's queued up after I get over my classic RTS fix. They still haven't done anything with combat, which is a shame and my biggest annoyance in the game now. But apparently late game is much better, smoother, faster...we shall see...


----------



## ShurikN (Feb 27, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Diving into CIV VI: Gathering Storm today. Game has come a long way, as it usually goes, at this point its actually worth playing, two expansions post launch


It was the same for CIV 5. Game became great only after the second exp.


----------



## Khonjel (Feb 27, 2019)

Wanted to get into the whole point and click adventure thing after downloading Deponia The Complete Trilogy or sth that I got for free a few months back. Are all point and click games this complicated? Jesus christ! The first few level was straightforward. Even though I found out by chance that boiling silver spoon with green sock makes it blue. After that it's been nothing but looking up guide or walkthrough to continue. Maybe p&c are just not for me.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 27, 2019)

Khonjel said:


> Wanted to get into the whole point and click adventure thing after downloading Deponia The Complete Trilogy or sth that I got for free a few months back. Are all point and click games this complicated? Jesus christ! The first few level was straightforward. Even though I found out by chance that boiling silver spoon with green sock makes it blue. After that it's been nothing but looking up guide or walkthrough to continue. Maybe p&c are just not for me.


Lol, no there are a wide variety of difficulties in adventure games.  The more convoluted ones have difficult combinations like that.  Some merely have you solve puzzles as you progress a story.  Some allow WASD movement, like first person games, while others truly require clicking where you want to move.  Deponia is made by Daedalic, who happen to make some of the more obtuse Adventure games.  Normally I would not recommend their games for first timers.  

Maybe something like Obduction, or Dreamfall: The Longest  Journey, or The Raven, or The Book of Unwritten Tales or even Rime.  These are all high quality Adventure games with a story that are not too difficult to do for  new Adventure gamers.


----------



## ShurikN (Feb 27, 2019)

There's nothing that beats Monkey Island when it comes to P&C adventure games, with other LucasArts games coming close (Grimfandango, Day of the Tentacle)
First two Broken Sword games are quite good, although the puzzles are not as complicated or innovative as LA games. Something quite nice for newcomers is Full Throttle. It's relatively short as well.


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 27, 2019)

I'll second the Book of Unwritten as enjoyable P&C, without rtoo much "WTF??!"


----------



## SN2716057 (Feb 27, 2019)

I also highly recommend Full Throttle & Grim Fandango. The Room (1,2,3) are neat too.


----------



## Rahnak (Feb 27, 2019)

Oh man. Still have the 2nd Deponia to finish. And the 3rd one after that. Also King's Quest. And 3 Broken Sword games.


----------



## las (Feb 27, 2019)

ShurikN said:


> It was the same for CIV 5. Game became great only after the second exp.



Does Civ 6 have a steeper learning curve or has the game become easier, compared to 5?


----------



## ShurikN (Feb 27, 2019)

las said:


> Does Civ 6 have a steeper learning curve or has the game become easier, compared to 5?


Ughhh that's kinda hard to answer. I would go and say that the game is different in some of it's main mechanics, but essentially I think the learning curve hasn't changed. It got a more complex but nothing you can't master.

OT
Preparing myself for CP2077 with Deus Ex Human Revolution. It's really interesting so far. Going for a less lethal approach, although I do a bit of killing here of there.

After Resi Evil 0 started RE1, and it's much more enjoyable than 0. There's less ammo, red zombies are a pain, burning mechanics are interesting... all in all quite good.

Playing a bit of Sniper Elite 3, it's okayish, but definitely not as fun as SE 2.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 28, 2019)

Back to Final Fantasy IV (Steam), now farming for Onion equipment which does probably take forever. I just need those to beat the superbosses..


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 28, 2019)

Well, now that enough additional content has landed for AC: Odyssey I’m going beyond the 200 hour mark where I left off a couple months ago.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 28, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> Back to Final Fantasy IV (Steam), now farming for Onion equipment which does probably take forever. I just need those to beat the superbosses..


Do you have "The After Years" as well? I'd recommend it.


rtwjunkie said:


> Well, now that enough additional content has landed for AC: Odyssey I’m going beyond the *200 hour* mark where I left off a couple months ago.


You're really into it! Nice.


----------



## Khonjel (Feb 28, 2019)

ShurikN said:


> Ughhh that's kinda hard to answer. I would go and say that the game is different in some of it's main mechanics, but essentially I think the learning curve hasn't changed. It got a more complex but nothing you can't master.
> 
> OT
> Preparing myself for CP2077 with Deus Ex Human Revolution. It's really interesting so far. Going for a less lethal approach, although I do a bit of killing here of there.



The biggest garbage about that game is how woefully
unprepared the game makes you for boss fights if you try stealthy/non-lethal approach. I used the darts and knockouts my first playthrough only to come short during the first boss fight. After somehow defeating him after picking up the weapons lying around, I always took a auto rifle and a shotgun at least. And remember to back up the save game. Though outright not deleting it, the game has a problem of not remembering the savegames last I played.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 28, 2019)

Director's Cut fixes that.

Almost done with Yakuza Kiwami.  Reached mastery 67 (90 is the cap) in StarCraft 2 Co-Op.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 28, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Do you have "The After Years" as well? I'd recommend it.


I love it.


----------



## las (Feb 28, 2019)

Oh! I play Resident Evil 2 Remake too. It's actually quite nice. I gave up on the original because of tank controls.

I'm hoping they will remake 3 and 4 too (especially 4). Considering how well RE2 Remake sold, I think they will.


----------



## sammiller (Feb 28, 2019)

It depends on my mood.  Most of all, I like to play skyrim, csgo and stalker, but I try to play also other games


----------



## Vario (Feb 28, 2019)

Wreckfest,  it is great fun I really enjoy the MP craziness.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 28, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Well, now that enough additional content has landed for AC: Odyssey I’m going beyond the 200 hour mark where I left off a couple months ago.


I finished at 204 hrs,will try ng+ maybe some day though I don't think there's anything in the second playthrough of this game that's worth the time.
I got nier automata to finish first and I just got mirror's edge catalyst.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 28, 2019)

las said:


> Oh! I play Resident Evil 2 Remake too. It's actually quite nice. I gave up on the original because of tank controls.
> 
> I'm hoping they will remake 3 and 4 too (especially 4). Considering how well RE2 Remake sold, I think they will.


On my to-do list, have to pay it tomorrow since my buddy got it for me. 

Ada is so damn hot in it.


----------



## Lorec (Mar 1, 2019)

las said:


> Considering how well RE2 Remake sold, I think they will.


I think they went a wee bit overboard dont You think? I mean 4k on ultra uses around 16gb of vram (marketed for radeon vii?)
Anyhow, want to play it as well, as soon as I deal with new Metro.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 1, 2019)

61 hours game time for me to finish Yakuza Kiwami.  No where near as long as Yakuza 0 because it doesn't have the properties/cabaret club minigames/city take over which were major time sinks.  I played a bunch of Premium Adventure after the campaign and Steam is sitting at 82 hours for the game now.  Like Yakuza 0, not worth the enormous amount of effort to 100% the game so I think I'll consider it finished.

The writing wasn't as good in Kiwami as it was in 0 but it is a good game overall.


----------



## las (Mar 1, 2019)

Lorec said:


> I think they went a wee bit overboard dont You think? I mean 4k on ultra uses around 16gb of vram (marketed for radeon vii?)
> Anyhow, want to play it as well, as soon as I deal with new Metro.



I don't know about 4K, I'm playing at 1440p and even my 980 Ti can do Ultra preset here 

I didn't know 4K required 16GB!?


----------



## Lorec (Mar 1, 2019)

las said:


> I don't know about 4K, I'm playing at 1440p and even my 980 Ti can do Ultra preset here
> I didn't know 4K required 16GB!?



No, 4k doesnt require 16Gb Vram.
But all those visual options: anti aliasings, hairworks and whatnot, do eat vram a lot.
My 1080ti with its 11gb of vram is not enough to max it out, is what I wanted to say.


----------



## GoldenX (Mar 1, 2019)

Mitsubishi T-2 announced in War Thunder, couldn't be happier. 1700Km/h, AIM-9E missiles... I can already hear the American pilots complain.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 2, 2019)

Continuing on my resumed play of AC: Odyssey after a couple months.  Looking at all available, there are many more small questlines I didn’t get to, all over Greece, as well as many question marks (unknown locations).  I’m amazed at how much I left undone before, even at 200 hours!  Anyway, still loving it.


----------



## metalfiber (Mar 2, 2019)

Just got done with the second play through. I found several places i failed to find the first time. Tip: utilize the binoculars right and you wont miss a thing the first time. They mark most of the POI on the map. I also didn't lose any crew members this go around. Not one bug, hitch, glitch or anything else for me...ran smooth as silk. Ah well, off to find something else to play.


----------



## Countryside (Mar 2, 2019)

Would like to play Cyberpunk but cant have to wait, the news say it will make an appearance at E3 2019.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 2, 2019)

I need few beers to deal with this hangover, wish me luck on PUBG already.


----------



## scevism (Mar 2, 2019)

Im still on forza horizon 4 loving it!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 2, 2019)

metalfiber said:


> Just got done with the second play through. I found several places i failed to find the first time. Tip: utilize the binoculars right and you wont miss a thing the first time. They mark most of the POI on the map. I also didn't lose any crew members this go around. Not one bug, hitch, glitch or anything else for me...ran smooth as silk. Ah well, off to find something else to play.
> 
> View attachment 117672


Great screenshot.  The scenery at least looks beautiful!


----------



## 64K (Mar 2, 2019)

Countryside said:


> Would like to play Cyberpunk but cant have to wait, the news say it will make an appearance at E3 2019.



I think CDPR is just going to show some new game play footage at E3 but this time it probably won't be for the Press only. Hopefully they will also make an announcement of when they anticipate the release date.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 2, 2019)

Playing Full Metal Furies.  I can't decide if I like it or not.


----------



## Vario (Mar 2, 2019)

scevism said:


> Im still on forza horizon 4 loving it!
> View attachment 117677


Love that paint!


----------



## SN2716057 (Mar 2, 2019)

Some more FC New Dawn


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 4, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Playing Full Metal Furies.  I can't decide if I like it or not.


I like it but would be better co-op.  Got all except the New Game+ achievement.


Just noticed I have Evoland Legendary Edition in my Steam library.  I'm going to give that a play to see what's different (if anything).

Edit: seems like both games together in one bundle/launcher.  I wasn't planning on it but I really have no objects to replay the games for a third time...


----------



## hat (Mar 4, 2019)

MGS Series.

On a related note, I need a bigger hard drive for my PS3. Eyeballing that 1TB Seagate Firecuda pretty hard...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 4, 2019)

SSHDs came after PS3.  It may not work very well.  I'd just drop in a 7200 RPM HDD and call it good.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 4, 2019)

hat said:


> Eyeballing that 1TB Seagate Firecuda pretty hard...





FordGT90Concept said:


> SSHDs came after PS3.  It may not work very well.  I'd just drop in a 7200 RPM HDD and call it good.


The SSD side of SSHD's are invisible to the OS/system the drive is connected to as it's a cache used only by the drive controller. That drive will work fine in a PS3.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 4, 2019)

It'd still be a waste because the SSD isn't necessarily going to cache what the PS3 wants to load so you'll end up with HDD performance anyway.  Note: PS3 will only load up to 1.5 TB drives.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 4, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It'd still be a waste because the SSD isn't necessarily going to cache what the PS3 wants to load so you'll end up with HDD performance anyway.  Note: PS3 will only load up to 1.5 TB drives.


That's not necessarily true. The drive would cache the PS3's OS and anything frequently accessed, which would most certainly speed up certain functions such as bootup times, system access times and various other functions. You're right about general access of games, unless they're frequently used, they'll come off the platters at normal access rates.


----------



## 27MaD (Mar 4, 2019)

Playing some Apex legends , just started playing PUBG mobile using Tencent gaming buddy.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 4, 2019)

Finally finished Fortified.  I think the game has balance issues because you need specific weapons and use them in a specific way to finish a lot of the maps.  Even on normal for two players, it can get frustrating because of failing in the last wave because of one specific thing or another.

Started Evoland 2 in Legendary Edition.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 5, 2019)

I picked up *The Occupation* today, 4 hours after release.  This is best termed a cerebral mystery adventure game. You are a reporter, investigating a bombing and someone’s supposed innocence.

Honestly, I haven’t got a clue what’s going on beyond that, LOL.  I have vague clues in my notebook, I can examine documents and objects, uncrumple paper and read it, open doors, drawers and cabinets in an intuitive motion like in Edith Finch.  A lot of that addds to my notebook, but my objectives are very vague.  It’s almost as if I am actually that reporter, sneaking around and getting into stuff I shouldn’t without a clue what or if I will find it.  I’ve had to avoid guards in the first area.

Right now I am combing somebody’s apartment to learn something.  It might be my apartment. It might be the dead guy’s apartment (from the bombing), I just don’t know.  All I know is I am missing something crucial because I can’t leave.

Graphics are different. They used the UE4 engine, but instead of the realism it is able to produce, theyve gone off and seemingly hand painted everything ala Ether One graphics, similar to cel shading you might see in Prince of Persia 2008 or Call of Juarez: Gunslinger.   Also, it’s in some kind of weird resolution.  I selected 1920x1080 because of alternate system monitor, and there are black bars too and bottom, so it becomes like 1920x980.

So, in summary, two hours in, I’ve grown several new brain cells figuring stuff out one step at a time, but still don’t have a clue what is going on!  Regardless, I like it, and want to keep going.  It’s a case of I KNOW I must be smarter than the game.

Edit: I dare say it needs a patch.  I lost the cursor, and upon restart I saw a screen hint saying Ctrl will I equip the cursor.  Apparently I must have hit it.  Without that little pointer, it is impossible.  Luckily the restart gave me that tip and I now know. It is not listed in the control customization screen. 

Also, upon restart, half your video setting like full sized, vsync and max frames goes bye bye.  Yep, patch it, although it is only a minor annoyance.

Fun news: I made it out of the apartment.  There is seriously no hand holding.  I picked up a piece of mail, and only by accident turned it over, realizing I had the ability to open it and retrieve the 3.5” floppy disk inside.  Trial and error...fun!


EDIT on 3/6/19 - I’ve completed 3 chapters in The Occupation so far.  It’s decidedly hard in the stealth aspects. Constant roaming by employees and patrolling by guards usually translates to not having much of the hour or so before an interview available to gather information for relevant questions. 

The game doesn’t fail you at any time.  You keep advancing through the chapters, even if you don’t manage to get all the facts or clues gathered.  I appreciate that as an element of realism.  It’s been awhile since I’ve had thinking challenges without any idea if the end will be successful or not.


----------



## metalfiber (Mar 7, 2019)

Just got done with Far Cry New Dawn. It was a good little romp but it's a far cry from beating Metro, sorry for the pun.

Anybody know anything about the song in New Dawn. The "drunk on my mind" song...Is it a real song or just for the video game?

I guess i'm off to Assassin’s Creed Odyssey again. They just updated it and now it's got a new game plus mode. I know i missed the best ending and other content in the 114hrs of play in the first go around.


----------



## hat (Mar 7, 2019)

FF7 again. Finished MGS1 and 2 recently.

Hopefully they offer overtime at work again for the weekend. If I take Saturday and Sunday, that turns this week into another 60 hour week. If I can get 60 hours next week too, that's quite a chunk of change. Then I'll have no problem justifying the SSHD for the PS3, and even that Titanium power supply I've been eyeing. I should still have extra money left over to save!

That power supply though... would be awful nice. Even if it's only 10% more efficient than my current "80 plus" unit (not even Bronze), that kind of increased efficiency from a unit that has to power two 1070s that are still mining and an overclocked 2600k crunching 24/7 means a fair bit of reduced heat output and strain on the electrical here. Then the unit powering my main PC can go in my second machine. It might be a little bit more efficient than the generic unit in there now.


----------



## SN2716057 (Mar 7, 2019)

metalfiber said:


> Just got done with Far Cry New Dawn. It was a good little romp but it's a far cry from beating Metro, sorry for the pun.
> 
> Anybody know anything about the song in New Dawn. The "drunk on my mind" song...Is it a real song or just for the video game?
> 
> I guess i'm off to Assassin’s Creed Odyssey again. They just updated it and now it's got a new game plus mode. I know i missed the best ending and other content in the 114hrs of play in the first go around.



Here's a list with all the songs from FC New Dawn (link)

Playing some Solitaire (at work)..


----------



## AlejoZ (Mar 7, 2019)

Metro: Exodus


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 7, 2019)

metalfiber said:


> Just got done with Far Cry New Dawn. It was a good little romp but it's a far cry from beating Metro, sorry for the pun.
> 
> Anybody know anything about the song in New Dawn. The "drunk on my mind" song...Is it a real song or just for the video game?
> 
> I guess i'm off to Assassin’s Creed Odyssey again. They just updated it and now it's got a new game plus mode. I know i missed the best ending and other content in the 114hrs of play in the first go around.


Fcnd doesn't appeal to me after I learned it is not a gritty, realistic take on what happened after 5. I really wanted that 


AlejoZ said:


> Metro: Exodus
> 
> View attachment 118223
> 
> View attachment 118222View attachment 118221View attachment 118220View attachment 118219View attachment 118218View attachment 118217


Beautiful


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 8, 2019)

Finished Chapter 3 of The Occupation.  I'm fumbling my way through this because I keep getting caught snooping, and have less than stellar questions to ask the pricipal parties.  I'm still enjoying myself.  I can already tell that there is definite replay value.  The game lets you keep going, even if you didn't find all the information in each chapter.  I think this will mean different sorts of ending.


----------



## metalfiber (Mar 8, 2019)

SN2716057 said:


> Here's a list with all the songs from FC New Dawn (link)
> 
> Playing some Solitaire (at work)..



Thank you very much. Just like the tune for some odd reason. Last time i got smashed was like 1992 or 93. Woke up with the room spinning and headed for toilet. I said to myself  "this is fun as hell" and i never did that again...live and learn i guess.

Well, back to Assassins Creed Odyssey.


----------



## Drone (Mar 8, 2019)

I woke up screaming because last night I was playing *Silent Hill Downpour* 

Hardest difficulty (stronger enemies and harder puzzles) doesn't help either lol. Anyway, there's no turning back. No regrets.

(p.s. Unreal 3 engine is so good, hence SHD's gameplay and physics are pretty smooth)


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 8, 2019)

Drone said:


> I woke up screaming because last night I was playing *Silent Hill Downpour*
> 
> Hardest difficulty (stronger enemies and harder puzzles) doesn't help either lol. Anyway, there's no turning back. No regrets.
> 
> (p.s. Unreal 3 engine is so good, hence SHD's gameplay and physics are pretty smooth)



Familiar with Forbidden Siren? PS2 game, so maybe you can emulate it. Well worth, probably a step up in the level of horror too from SH. Japanese style so it will be weird, and you will feel like absolute shit playing it.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 8, 2019)

Spoiler: time for my regularly scheduled Warframe screenshot. Cuz hey, it's all I play XD








The two Grineer getting owned by my custom Zaw katana (I named her, "Edge of Love", get it?) look like they just won at Bingo lol.

Oh! new Warframe update today with some seriously cool goodies. Gotta check it out


----------



## witkazy (Mar 8, 2019)

Supertux cart fun time


----------



## Drone (Mar 8, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Familiar with Forbidden Siren? PS2 game, so maybe you can emulate it. Well worth, probably a step up in the level of horror too from SH. Japanese style so it will be weird, and you will feel like absolute shit playing it.


I have *Siren: Blood Curse* on PS3 (remake of PS2 Forbidden Siren)  I was going to complete it but kinda wasn't really ready for that (still have save file, will continue sometime later). Same happened with *Silent Hill Origins *on PSP.    I just need to pull myself together.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Mar 8, 2019)

Instead of exodus,I got these.Total was the same.


Spoiler: :D


----------



## Rahnak (Mar 8, 2019)

Whoa, physical media. Last physical PC game I bought was HL2.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 8, 2019)

Been playing some Final Fantasy III (Steam) lately. Can't remember a thing about that, since it's been about 10 years since I played the NES version on emulator.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 8, 2019)

Spoiler



Isn't that just peachy?   I completely screwed the last chapter, getting thrown out of the facility before my final interview and without the final disk.  Yeah, I had no idea that it was THAT important.  LOL.  Another playthrough will come, maybe wait till Sunday.  At least I have more of an idea what the game is looking for with true success.



I still recommend.  There aren't many games that let you get to the end and then give you a big FAIL.  Pretty cool!


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 8, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Isn't that just peachy?   I completely screwed the last chapter, getting thrown out of the facility before my final interview and without the final disk.  Yeah, I had no idea that it was THAT important.  LOL.  Another playthrough will come, maybe wait till Sunday.  At least I have more of an idea what the game is looking for with true success.
> 
> I still recommend.  There aren't many games that let you get to the end and then give you a big FAIL.  Pretty cool!



I'm not all up in arms myself but I do think SPOILER tags are appropriate here.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 8, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> I'm not all up in arms myself but I do think SPOILER tags are appropriate here.


Thanks!


----------



## SN2716057 (Mar 9, 2019)

Finally done with FC New Dawn.


Glad to go back to ACOdyssey.


----------



## 64K (Mar 9, 2019)

Just started another replay of Half Life 2. The game still looks good almost 15 years later. The game is too much fun for me to permanently retire it so I replay it every few years.


----------



## robot zombie (Mar 9, 2019)

So Metro Exodus is pretty sweet. It is visually and graphically beautiful. It really is impressive. Like, man. It looks kinda like how I wish a new Fallout game would look, only more snowy... and very Russian.

Been a while since I played a survival shooter. All I can say is it's extremely unforgiving of poor resource management. You plan your trips very carefully. No haphazardly stumbling all over the map like in Fallout. You basically have to explore or you're sunk, and yet you also have to really, REALLY pick your battles and basically do everything you can to not have to gun down hoards of enemies, which are fucking EVERYWHERE. In everything you do you must be preparing yourself. Even getting caught by a couple baddies in the wrong spot can royally screw you later, if you aren't adequately prepared. I had to restart my first playthrough because I cornered myself so bad that getting back up and running probably would've taken longer. The meta mechanics are pretty generic... the crafting system in particular is basically a carbon copy of every other game with a crafting system these days. But it doesn't take away from the gameplay at all. That is very solid and decently fleshed-out.

I like the way movement and aiming is done in this game. It's kind of janky and unpredictable. Your movement is sluggish and limited. Firefights are awkward and stressful. You feel like a regular human in a truly dangerous world. There's an immediate tension to it. You've got to pay attention to all of these limitations that'll get you killed. Mind your environment and take it slow. Resources are precious, you are fragile, your weapons are fragile, dangers lurk everywhere, day or night.

I guess that's really any survival game, but the point is I think they did it right in this game. Thus far anyway. I'm immersed. But I'm barely out of the beginning... just getting to the point where you can cut loose and explore a little.

I will just say, RTX high is surprisingly playable on my Strix 2060 (I'm being specific because this card holds a 2ghz boost, which probably makes a difference...) 45-50 FPS at 1080/60 with high settings. And it's really not a choppy 45-50. It stays steadily in that range with very few dips or spikes, so everything still generally feels right, even if it's not quite as smooth. It looks great, too. Kind of subtle to actually be honing in on the differences, but it does impact the overall visual impression in a positive way. If they could work out the performance, I'd be totally on board with RTX. Looking at the implementation with Metro, I'm sold on it... honestly I think it's a nice improvement in most places. But for now I'll stick to running the game on extreme settings with RTX off and enjoying a smooth 60FPS (well there are momentary dips to 55 in a couple of specific loactions, but that's neither here nor there - without a counter going I don't see them and it seems to be an optimization problem, as lowering settings doesn't change it.) The problem with RTX right now is that while it does have benefits, they're not far enough up from what can already be faked to justify such a crazy performance hit. It's not a huge loss to turn it off, which it should be for the performance penalty and point of entry. Instead it's like this cool feature that doesn't ever make sense to turn on. It's too bad, really. It's legitimately pretty cool stuff.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 10, 2019)

Streamed Murdered: Soul Suspect

Oh hell yes this is an awesome game! Got this in 2014 (boutght a Radeon R9 280, got 3 games, I chose Tomb Raider, Sleeping Dogs* and this) and now I played this first time. This is fucking awesome!

Straight 5/5

*streamed that too, also awesome game


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 10, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> Streamed Murdered: Soul Suspect
> 
> Oh hell yes this is an awesome game! Got this in 2014 (boutght a Radeon R9 280, got 3 games, I chose Tomb Raider, Sleeping Dogs* and this) and now I played this first time. This is fucking awesome!
> 
> ...


It is quite a good game.  I had no bugs and the concept as well as how the gameplay was implemented was very innovative!  Add to that, a decent mystery to solve and it was extremely fun.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 10, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> Streamed Murdered: Soul Suspect
> 
> Oh hell yes this is an awesome game! Got this in 2014 (boutght a Radeon R9 280, got 3 games, I chose Tomb Raider, Sleeping Dogs* and this) and now I played this first time. This is fucking awesome!
> 
> ...





rtwjunkie said:


> It is quite a good game.  I had no bugs and the concept as well as how the gameplay was implemented was very innovative!  Add to that, a decent mystery to solve and it was extremely fun.


The only thing stopping me from getting that game is the "horror" tag.  Is it really?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 10, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The only thing stopping me from getting that game is the "horror" tag.  Is it really?


Not really.  You are a ghost of a recently murdered police detective.  You do encounter other ghosts in your attempt to solve your murder, and it can be a little scary at times, but I really don’t consider it horror.   I was never really scared.  Most of the ghosts are just basically people that you have to sneak around.

I say watch a few you tube videos of gameplay.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 10, 2019)

So no prescripted jump scares?  Creepy more than horrifying?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 10, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> So no prescripted jump scares?  Creepy more than horrifying?


It’s been 5 years, but I don’t remember jump scares.  It is creepy for sure, and there are ghosts and what not you need to stealth from, because they are powerful and can hurt you.  Most of it is analyzing locations and going to others, and putting together the clues.

It’s creepy and chilling.  I have trouble playing scary games like Penumbra, Amnesia. Outlast, etc, and I quite enjoyed this one.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 10, 2019)

I played Amnesia all of 15 minutes before I nope'd out of it. 

I'll return it to my wishlist.  The studio that made it closed some time ago...oh, right, the studio that made Quantum Conundrum. Sad.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 10, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> It is quite a good game.  I had no bugs and the concept as well as how the gameplay was implemented was very innovative!  Add to that, a decent mystery to solve and it was extremely fun.


Demons are assholes. Hate em..


----------



## SN2716057 (Mar 12, 2019)

Some more minutes in ACOdyssey, getting real sick of Demosthenes and collecting those Spartan seals..


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 12, 2019)

SN2716057 said:


> Some more minutes in ACOdyssey, getting real sick of Demosthenes and collecting those Spartan seals..


Spend your time exploring and taking sidequests. Some are rather involved.  That’s what I did for 2/3 of my time.


----------



## droopyRO (Mar 13, 2019)

War 40k: Adeptus Mechanicus, i am in the mood for TBS and the Warhammer 40k is one of my favorite universes. Also these guys are freaking bad asses, with their cyborg bodies and minds. For the Emperor Omnissiah !


----------



## SN2716057 (Mar 14, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Spend your time exploring and taking sidequests. Some are rather involved.  That’s what I did for 2/3 of my time.


Yeah, I just started exploring cause I haven't seen all of Greece yet.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 14, 2019)

Played some DOA6... Christie is even hotter than she is on DOA5.. I just love her.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 14, 2019)

SN2716057 said:


> Yeah, I just started exploring cause I haven't seen all of Greece yet.
> View attachment 118646


At 226 hours and I still have one region I haven’t explored. The main quest only touched on one seashore location of it, and I am just now heading back to it.  Also, random finds are great. I don’t fast travel anywhere.  If all else fails, sinking pirates never gets old!


----------



## SN2716057 (Mar 14, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> At 226 hours and I still have one region I haven’t explored. The main quest only touched on one seashore location of it, and I am just now heading back to it.  Also, random finds are great. I don’t fast travel anywhere.  If all else fails, sinking pirates never gets old!


Aye, hunting pirates rrr fun!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 15, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> Been playing some Final Fantasy III (Steam) lately. Can't remember a thing about that, since it's been about 10 years since I played the NES version on emulator.


The Steam version is almost a direct port of the NintendoDS version, which was very good!


----------



## Stealthyboy (Mar 15, 2019)

I recently started playing Middle Earth: Shadow of War. I like it way more than the last one I just think things are generally more smoother in this one.



rtwjunkie said:


> At 226 hours and I still have one region I haven’t explored. The main quest only touched on one seashore location of it, and I am just now heading back to it.  Also, random finds are great. I don’t fast travel anywhere.  If all else fails, sinking pirates never gets old!


Ive been playing Ac Odyssey too long I have the main story complete of course but Ive explored all of Greece just haven't got around to every location I even completes the 3 dlcs that are out and almost upgraded my ship fully.


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 15, 2019)

SN2716057 said:


> Finally done with FC New Dawn.
> View attachment 118294
> Glad to go back to ACOdyssey.



I liked that game all the way up to the twins bossfight... where you can shoot them in the face with armor piercing 50 cal ammo 20 times and they're still not dead :S.  

So bullet spongy.


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 15, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> I liked that game all the way up to the twins bossfight... where you can shoot them in the face with armor piercing 50 cal ammo 20 times and they're still not dead :S.
> 
> So bullet spongy.


Yeah I’m enjoying the game except for the new added “hit points” kinda ruins the pretty perfect FC formula they reached with FC5.


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 15, 2019)

INSTG8R said:


> Yeah I’m enjoying the game except for the new added “hit points” kinda ruins the pretty perfect FC formula they reached with FC5.



I have learned that incendiary shotgun shells with the 1806 with the knife strapped to it are amazing for that (and entertaining!).  I turned off the hit point readings and detection meters as well.  The "ELITE" enemies are definitely not something I like in a far cry game -- 5 was better about that for sure.

I like the environment and story better - but I wish they brought back the gun customization from 5 and got rid of the tier nerfs (shooting a 'level 2 or 3' enemy with a level 1 gun basically turns it into a paintball gun).

Definitely ruins the gun play when a wolf can take 3 12 gauge shotgun shells to the face and still be chasing you.  "sweet, I am running around with a confetti cannon"


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 15, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> I have learned that incendiary shotgun shells with the 1806 with the knife strapped to it are amazing for that (and entertaining!).  I turned off the hit point readings and detection meters as well.  The "ELITE" enemies are definitely not something I like in a far cry game -- 5 was better about that for sure.
> 
> I like the environment and story better - but I wish they brought back the gun customization from 5 and got rid of the tier nerfs (shooting a 'level 2 or 3' enemy with a level 1 gun basically turns it into a paintball gun).
> 
> Definitely ruins the gun play when a wolf can take 3 12 gauge shotgun shells to the face and still be chasing you.  "sweet, I am running around with a confetti cannon"


Totally agree. But nothing one throwing knife doesn’t fix...


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 15, 2019)

INSTG8R said:


> Totally agree. But nothing one throwing knife doesn’t fix...



Hahaha! ...aww.

So true.


----------



## SN2716057 (Mar 17, 2019)

Guess the game win internet points


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 17, 2019)

The first looks like AC Odyssey.  Trying to place the second.

Edit: is the second Exoplanet: First Contact?


----------



## garrick (Mar 17, 2019)

Playing Far Cry New Dawn i like it


----------



## Ferrum Master (Mar 17, 2019)

Just finished Yakuza Kiwami. @FordGT90Concept I wasn't wrong recommending the first one. Oldie but goldie...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 17, 2019)

Wasn't old to me because I never played the original.  Just seemed like a sequel for Yakuza 0. 


Still grinding away in Assassin's Creed Syndicate.  I like the atmosphere (horse and buggies really were a thing and so were steam locomotives) but, like Unity, they turned the free running up training wheels up to full retard.  Want to climb up? Nope, you gotta go a little to the left or right.  Want to free run down? Nope, that's not safe so we'll make you go all the way down to the ground instead of winging a jump for a tiny bit of sync loss.  Additionally, it feels as grindy as Unity and of all the Social Helix Glitches I collected, only two actually counted because "Helix Glitch service is offline."  It might be my favorite since the Assassin's Creed II trilogy but it's still far from it.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Mar 17, 2019)

redownloaded NFS Prostreet coz nostalgia. Also played back Warframe & Destiny 2. Might start my 2nd playthrough with Metro Exodus on Hard difficulty.


----------



## Lorec (Mar 17, 2019)

Picked up good ol Borderlands.
Realised that I have all three games but I finished only second... (1 and 3 got from steam sale at some point).
The sense of humor and endless sea of guns just makes it so worth playing.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Mar 17, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Wasn't old to me because I never played the original.  Just seemed like a sequel for Yakuza 0.



Yeah it is and actually it was half priced there for. Even when it first came out. One thing is sure, many could learn for Sega how to make razer sharp textures.


----------



## 64K (Mar 17, 2019)

Lorec said:


> Picked up good ol Borderlands.
> Realised that I have all three games but I finished only second... (1 and 3 got from steam sale at some point).
> The sense of humor and endless sea of guns just makes it so worth playing.



The first Borderlands is a lot of fun. I'm sure you will enjoy it. I usually play as Roland because I like using the turret.


----------



## Lorec (Mar 17, 2019)

64K said:


> The first Borderlands is a lot of fun. I'm sure you will enjoy it. I usually play as Roland because I like using the turret.


Im playing as a soldier right now actually! Haha, Roland right, I was thinking that I know that character from somewhere.
Got a bit of framerate issues though... stutter at every res even with vsync on.


----------



## tvamos (Mar 17, 2019)

After playing and having fun with Division 2 Beta, I've decided to spend 9€ on Division 1 Gold edition and have been playing that ever since. That on PC and GT Sport on PS4.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 17, 2019)

Ferrum Master said:


> Yeah it is and actually it was half priced there for. Even when it first came out. One thing is sure, many could learn for Sega how to make razer sharp textures.


I do like Sega bringing these PlayStation exclusives from yesteryear to Windows and giving them the TLC they need to be fantastic games on Windows.  I think Sega has found its niche. 


Syndicate has so many bugs.


----------



## SN2716057 (Mar 18, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> The first looks like AC Odyssey.  Trying to place the second.
> 
> Edit: is the second Exoplanet: First Contact?


1st good, good.
2nd is Strange Brigade.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 19, 2019)

I couldn't believe this was happening:








The Enforcer eventually killed the Hybrid Behemoth solo thanks to the other Hybrid lifting it and Karax doing some kind of crazy/weird healing.  That was going on for over a minute.




Edit: Almost done with Syndicate and, I have to say, the boss fight sucks.  Why? Too many cutscenes.  Literally no flow to it.  Just let me kill the !@#$%^ for !@#$^ sake!  Major Mistakes Developers Make - Chapter 15: Theatrics Getting in the Way of Gameplay.  The ending was pretty good after that but...ugh.

Have Victoria's side missions to finish up and then I'm done.  Might try Axiom Verge next...


Edit: Doh! Forgot about Jack the Ripper.  Seems I'm going to be playing Assassin's Creed Syndicate a while longer.  On that note, Perks is only 52%.  I glanced through them again and no way am I wasting my time finishing all of those.  So many of them bare based on sheer luck (quad kill, double counter shot, and so on).  Others are just plain grind (drift five times 75 times over, I'm not even joking).  I got pretty much all of the ones that come naturally and I'll leave it at that.


----------



## sam_86314 (Mar 20, 2019)

Managed to get into the beta for RuneScape Mobile during the last sign up period. Runs great on my new LG V40.




Mobile version still needs some polishing, but it runs much better than I would've expected.


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 20, 2019)

Fallout 76, admiring the 2500U's _immense_ graphical processing prowess at 7.1W:



22 _whole _frames per second. Feels so good. And looks so good too. at the incredibly high* resolution of 1024x768!!

*in 1998 ( ͡ಠ ͜ʖ ͡ಠ)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 20, 2019)

Have a Jack the Ripper kill animation stuck pose shot:


Spoiler: it was creepy because her eyes still blinked










Even though I was almost done with that brothel mission, there was no way for me to break her out of that animation so I had to quit to title screen and do it all over again.  Seriously, I think Syndicate surpasses Unity in terms of bugginess. ...it's not even close, to be honest.


Not thrilled with playing Axiom Verge, I'm contemplating buying Frostpunk…

Edit: Oh! Forgot I got Thimbleweed Park free too...that's more my kind of game...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 20, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Seriously, I think Syndicate surpasses Unity in terms of bugginess. ...it's not even close, to be honest.


I think any bugs are a case by case basis, as in sporadic and not consistently widespread by type.  In my playthrough it may have been the most bugfree of the AC titles for me.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 20, 2019)

Other than pathing issues which have gotten progressively worse since the original, I didn't really see any glaringly bugs until Assassin's Creed Liberation (I distinctly recall boats floating straight up from the water) which released in early 2014.  They've gotten progressively buggier since.

It has CTD'd at least three times.


Edit: Jack the Ripper is the worst expansion I have ever played for an Assassin's Creed game.  It's like they pulled the whole thing out of their butt as a demo of the fear system they added.  The mechanics of the fear system aren't great, the way they make you play two different characters in the game breaks the whole ancestral memory macro story, and the story in general just feels...unrewarding. Their efforts would have been better spent polishing the core game.


----------



## SN2716057 (Mar 20, 2019)

The last 2 Assassin's Creed (Origins & Odyssey) are the most bug free of all the AC's I played. Although in ACOdyssey I've a bug were a door won't open (The Handmaiden's Story). But that's all..(for now?)


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 20, 2019)

SN2716057 said:


> The last 2 Assassin's Creed (Origins & Odyssey) are the most bug free of all the AC's I played. Although in ACOdyssey I've a bug were a door won't open (The Handmaiden's Story). But that's all..(for now?)


The last two are aberrations in how well they are done and how open world RPG they are.  To me, they are as if Ubi decided to do TW3 tribute games after intense study of what made that one of the best of all time.  And they really did a pretty good job of it! 

They departed from most of the AC game lore and just concentrated on making huge, fun games.

@FordGT90Concept the Ubi remaster/Redux of AC3 is nearly here, and will include redone Liberation as well.  Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 20, 2019)

Liberation was a fantastic game, bugs aside.  I enjoyed it more than AC3 proper.

Liking Thimbleweed Park so far.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 20, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Liberation was a fantastic game, bugs aside.  I enjoyed it more than AC3 proper.


I did as well.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 20, 2019)

Lorec said:


> Im playing as a soldier right now actually! Haha, Roland right, I was thinking that I know that character from somewhere.
> Got a bit of framerate issues though... stutter at every res even with vsync on.



Are your Nvidia control panel settings at default for this game or globally? If not, do that. This game should run buttery smooth on a potato... What refresh rate? If its over 60hz you may want to give Fast Sync a whirl.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 22, 2019)

Playing some *BSG Deadlock *again...damn is it fun, I really get a kick out of this game. 

I was holding out for this last patch and DLC before I hopped back in due to the announcement of changes coming down, some pretty cool stuff. Been about 6-7 months since I last played and it was a hoot back then, but I had enough other games to keep me entertained. The improvements are solid, I really enjoy the radio chatter, it adds that extra layer that was missing yet didn't feel as necessary until it was there. This game nails the BSG feel in pretty much every way, and is dripping with atmosphere. I love the tactical WEGO combat for space ship battles and is what I needed as the latest DLC for GC3 changed so much stuff and just isn't quite as fun right now so it was starting to feel like a slog.

BSG Deadlock feels fresh, exciting, and violent. Weapons sound and appear to have heft. The fighters are so much smarter now with the updates, they attack missiles like they should. Overall, very very happy with this purchase.

They added persistent damage which I think is pretty damn awesome. And frankly I gotta hand it to these devs, they really nailed it with this and I'm excited to see what Season 2 has to offer.

The latest DLC, Sins and Sacrifice just came out, it features new ships, new campaign, etc... https://store.steampowered.com/app/1001150/Battlestar_Galactica_Deadlock_Sin_and_Sacrifice/

Here's some screens I grabbed of the first couple missions in the original campaign I just started:



Spoiler: BSG Deadlock


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Mar 22, 2019)

played back Metro Exodus with RTX On. Caspian Sea map area is where RTX really makes a difference compared to Volga map area imo. avg fps hovers around 65fps to 90fps which is fine, since the settings I run was all High, without DLSS. I'll upload a screenshot here later.


----------



## Lorec (Mar 22, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Are your Nvidia control panel settings at default for this game or globally? If not, do that. This game should run buttery smooth on a potato... What refresh rate? If its over 60hz you may want to give Fast Sync a whirl.


Havent touched control panel settings,except enabling gsync.
I play at 60hz. I have free sync on my monitor and vsync ingame. 
Maybe thats causing issues?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 22, 2019)

Finished Thimbleweed Park.  Good game.  Longer than I expected it to be.

Not sure yet what is next on the chopping block...so many to choose from...


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 22, 2019)

Follow up from last time posting here. I finished enderal forgotten stories and I had a enjoyable time through the story except the reoccurring intro nightmare sequence got tiring after the third time but since then I've moved on to Katamari Damacy REROLL.

Definitely a different game compared to what I'm use too playing.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/848350/Katamari_Damacy_REROLL/


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 22, 2019)

I went with Beholder 2.  I played the beta....but I didn't expect that intro...I'm impressed.  So Impressed, I think I'm going to do it over again and record it for your enjoyment...

Edit: Uploading...


Here we go.  Jump to 1:44 if you want to get the cutscene that surprised me.  I recommend watching the whole thing because it all leads up to that cutscene--explains what is happening.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 22, 2019)

@Kursah thanks to your previous recommendation I was awaiting the completion of Season 1 and have now purchased it all.  It will go on my short “to play” list.  

I got mine at GOG:
https://www.gog.com/game/battlestar_galactica_deadlock


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 22, 2019)

I may finish MGSV sometime in the next five years as I'm still only 38% through. The Fulton is still hilarious when used on sheep, not to mention the pin-up boxes to distract the enemy.
I like a game with humour.


----------



## flmatter (Mar 22, 2019)

The Division 2
Been having fun, playing it since it released.


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 22, 2019)

flmatter said:


> The Division 2
> Been having fun, playing it since it released.


Ubi have really been hyping this. Better than first one?
What's the single player like?


----------



## flmatter (Mar 22, 2019)

IMO, it is much better than the first.  A lot if it is the same but different. It gets better as you go thru the world tiers, more difficult/challenging. Single player is fine, I like grouping with friends. Have a buddy from work that we tackle about 2 hours a night of content going thru world tiers. Just started world tier 4 last night. Dark zone is the same but different, npc's are tougher the higher you get and the invaded DZ's are crazy tough. Had my face chewed off.


----------



## The N (Mar 22, 2019)

Into the Caspian Mission in Metro Exodus, a great storyline game, which intriguing even more as pushing forward.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 22, 2019)

Getting back into Grim Dawn. That mostly involves theorycrafting my butt off right now 

Six days left before the next expansion! Can't wait.



flmatter said:


> The Division 2
> Been having fun, playing it since it released.



Very much on the fence about this one... mostly personal, not sure I'm up for that grind once more


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 22, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> not sure I'm up for that grind once more


And it is a grind...


----------



## flmatter (Mar 22, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> And it is a grind


Most games are grinds, PoE, Diablo, CoD, etc...
I feel the "grind" is better this go around. I like it and have been having fun. I think in the end that is what matters. What you like and are enjoying.   Happy Friday all


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 22, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> I may finish MGSV sometime in the next five years as I'm still only 38% through. The Fulton is still hilarious when used on sheep, not to mention the pin-up boxes to distract the enemy.
> I like a game with humour.
> View attachment 119298


I 100% it years ago: 242 hours.


----------



## AlejoZ (Mar 23, 2019)

Just got the update 9 for Doom 2016 v6.66


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 23, 2019)

Getting warmed up mentally for some self-torture tonight... Sekiro


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Mar 23, 2019)

2 new exotics acquired in an hour. Guess Lord RNGezus is being kind to me for today.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 23, 2019)

K. I need a breather right about now.

Its hard, but boy is it rewarding and fun. Had to force my monitor to 60hz because the game is locked to 60 FPS and this creates an awful low contrast effect on some titles. Other than that, smooth as butter and playing with my dualshock 3 was no problem at all. Its a decent port. But a port.

Managed to take some shots in the quiet moments... The overall quality of graphics is nice, though there is a glaring lack of detail on quite a few surfaces. Lots of low res assets if you start looking for them. I guess this is what console 'native' looks like. In a way it truly felt like I was playing on the PS3 with a slight upgrade. But, art direction and the overall look and feel is straight up awesome and gets the job done.

The combat though... the combat. Holy crap. You have a sense of control like few other games offer, and at the same time, the game keeps surprising you with new attack patterns and counters. Every bit of movement, as much as a sidestep can trigger totally new reactions. After a few deaths I thought I had a sequence down and started it over, killed three enemies no problem, number four I get cocky and run towards him instead of a slow approach... I get three slashes insta KO -from a regular guard.

Overall, if you tried Dark Souls but never got deep because of all the complexity in builds and stuff... this is your game. Same concept of difficulty, but pure action instead of half RPG. It also twists the punishment in a nice way; dying now doesn't deplete all your resources, but you have a second (sometimes third) chance and a 30% chance to suffer half the penalty when you do eventually die. And you will. Again... and again...


----------



## psyko12 (Mar 24, 2019)

Been enjoying some TCTD2 (Division 2) while waiting for Anthem's patch.

Tap Dancing in the rain.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 24, 2019)

Well since the talk in another thread about Dying Light I have played about 6 hours of just free playing.  Always love this game!! 

I remember, and it was only 4 years ago, this game was pushing a lot of people’s  hardware hard.  Now my GPU is coasting along taking a nap!  Still a good looking game.

Still waiting on Dying Light 2.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Mar 24, 2019)

@rtwjunkie took numerous driver updates & game patches for me to experience smooth 60fps on my formerly GTX970, in Dying Light that is. But, I don't play it anymore (a shame really). DL2 might be a little better I hope.


----------



## hellrazor (Mar 26, 2019)

Pathfinder: Kingmaker. If you're familiar with the PF or D&D 3.5 rulesets I recommend it, if not you're gonna have a bad time.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 26, 2019)

I had never done the Prison mission in Dying Light that had dropped as new content and finally did it solo last night.  I finally made it through successfully only to have no idea where the exit was, and died with mission end and no loot because I went and waited at the wrong door.  

In any case, it was fun, and I needed every Molotov and grenade I had!  I used 38 molotov’s and 36 grenades!


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 26, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> I had never done the Prison mission in Dying Light that had dropped as new content and finally did it solo last night.  I finally made it through successfully only to have no idea where the exit was, and died with mission end and no loot because I went and waited at the wrong door.
> 
> In any case, it was fun, and I needed every Molotov and grenade I had!  I used 38 molotov’s and 36 grenades!



At the end of that exercise there will be cake... Bring some lockpicks


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 26, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> At the end of that exercise there will be cake... Bring some lockpicks


I did, and got one box open, and part of another, then ran to the door,  Except it wasn't the exit door.


----------



## SN2716057 (Mar 26, 2019)

Finally finished the Handmaiden's story, turns out you just need to play more of the main story line. (ACO)




New move; the T-bag 


Spoiler: ACO






Sharks still frack me up



Nope, nope, nope









Also played Arma 3, testing the draw distance





Spoiler: Arma3


----------



## Apocalypsee (Mar 26, 2019)

Played old games, Star Wars KoTOR2. Inside Ravager hunting Visas Marr previous Master


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 26, 2019)

SN2716057 said:


> Finally finished the Handmaiden's story, turns out you just need to play more of the main story line. (ACO)
> View attachment 119566
> New move; the T-bag
> 
> ...



Holy... at first glance that Arma shot was like watching an actual photo. Then you look at the rifle... but still. Looks nice!

Also, can we take a few seconds to admire the accuracy of reflections in water there? RTX Off....


----------



## f22a4bandit (Mar 26, 2019)

Never played previous From Software titles, however decided to pick up Sekiro for the heck of it. I'm really impressed! The challenge is a nice change of pace from my usual strategy/survival rotation.

Also played the BFV battle royale mode. It's not bad, a nice alternative to PUBG with much smoother game play.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 26, 2019)

Apocalypsee said:


> Played old games, Star Wars KoTOR2. Inside Ravager hunting Visas Marr previous Master


Such a good game!


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Mar 27, 2019)

Got a Light Level of 666 for my Void Warlock in D2... guess I'll be saying hi to Lucifer then. XD


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 27, 2019)

When all you want is a solid FPS.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Mar 27, 2019)

The OG Crysis still hogs the system, I get occasional frame drop to 30s at 1080p maxed out with 8xAA with Vega56.

Played some Ace Combat 7. Storyline was very weak this time and number of aircraft is dismal. Still, I enjoyed it. Bought on day one.


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 27, 2019)

Apocalypsee said:


> The OG Crysis still hogs the system, I get occasional frame drop to 30s at 1080p maxed out with 8xAA with Vega56.
> 
> Played some Ace Combat 7. Storyline was very weak this time and number of aircraft is dismal. Still, I enjoyed it. Bought on day one.
> 
> ...


I REALLY wanted to like it but the fact that I can't use my X52 Pro is really disappointing. I tried giving gamepad a chance but with the Yaw on the shoulder buttons was just so frustrating trying to line up shots I gave up pretty quickly...


----------



## Apocalypsee (Mar 27, 2019)

INSTG8R said:


> I REALLY wanted to like it but the fact that I can't use my X52 Pro is really disappointing. I tried giving gamepad a chance but with the Yaw on the shoulder buttons was just so frustrating trying to line up shots I gave up pretty quickly...


Yup that is one of the major problem with the game. Since I used playing on PS2 on older AC games, I played this one with PS3 sixaxis controller. It worked...but not the pressure sensitivity.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 27, 2019)

Apocalypsee said:


> at 1080p maxed out *with 8xAA*


That is why. At 1080p, Crysis only needs 2xAA and 8x AF. Everything above that has little benefit but bogs down GPU resources.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 27, 2019)

I'm playing ESO and a few single players, farcry 5 and new dawn, Stalker shadow of chernobyl, and metro last light redux


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 27, 2019)

tigger said:


> I'm playing ESO and a few single players, farcry 5 and new dawn, Stalker shadow of chernobyl, and metro last light redux


Is this your first runthru on STALKER SoC? If so, I totally envy you, altho to be fair, that's one of the few on my list I can recall finishing multiple times. The open world playground lets me run around where ever I want, and do almost all I want, while the story line is short enough to allow me to finish it without getting over-saturated. All of the Elder Scrolls since Arena (excepting Daggerfall) are plain evil to me for that reason: between all you can do vanilla, and adding all the mods I refuse to go without, I'm over done without ever seeing a glimpse of the end-story


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 27, 2019)

Ahhzz said:


> Is this your first runthru on STALKER SoC? If so, I totally envy you, altho to be fair, that's one of the few on my list I can recall finishing multiple times. The open world playground lets me run around where ever I want, and do almost all I want, while the story line is short enough to allow me to finish it without getting over-saturated. All of the Elder Scrolls since Arena (excepting Daggerfall) are plain evil to me for that reason: between all you can do vanilla, and adding all the mods I refuse to go without, I'm over done without ever seeing a glimpse of the end-story



I've played it before(stalker SOC) but only tickled it really, also have the other one too, but same really, not really heavily played them. As for Eso, i wanted a mmo to play thats not wow as fed up of that after 6yrs. Eso is actually not bad really. I know who to ask if i get stuck in stalker. incidentally did you play tother one too?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 27, 2019)

tigger said:


> I've played it before(stalker SOC) but only tickled it really, also have the other one too, but same really, not really heavily played them. As for Eso, i wanted a mmo to play thats not wow as fed up of that after 6yrs. Eso is actually not bad really. I know who to ask if i get stuck in stalker. incidentally did you play tother one too?


Definitely play Call of Pripyat. It ties in directly with Shadow of Chernobyl at the end (they follow almost parallel paths), with Pripyat maybe being a few weeks later. 

Clear Sky is the prequel to SoC, even though it released 2nd.  Not as good in my book, but still worth it to play.  The Zone isn’t as effed up yet in Clear Sky.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 27, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Definitely play Call of Pripyat. It ties in directly with Shadow of Chernobyl at the end (they follow almost parallel paths), with Pripyat maybe being a few weeks later.
> 
> Clear Sky is the prequel to SoC, even though it released 2nd.  Not as good in my book, but still worth it to play.  The Zone isn’t as effed up yet in Clear Sky.



I don't have COP only SoC and CS. I will buy CoP so I have all three.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 27, 2019)

tigger said:


> I don't have COP only SoC and CS. I will buy CoP so I have all three.


https://www.gog.com/game/stalker_call_of_pripyat
It's on sale right now for $6.


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 28, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Definitely play Call of Pripyat. It ties in directly with Shadow of Chernobyl at the end (they follow almost parallel paths), with Pripyat maybe being a few weeks later.
> 
> Clear Sky is the prequel to SoC, even though it released 2nd.  Not as good in my book, but still worth it to play.  The Zone isn’t as effed up yet in Clear Sky.





tigger said:


> I don't have COP only SoC and CS. I will buy CoP so I have all three.





lexluthermiester said:


> https://www.gog.com/game/stalker_call_of_pripyat
> It's on sale right now for $6.


Agree with RTW on these, no doubt. CoP and SoC are the best, in my opin. If you really get into them, there's some solid mod support for them as well, and as Lex pointed out, GoG is an excellent place to snag them if you're filling in a hole. If you're willing to wait, I've seen the trio for right at that $6 price tag. Enjoy


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 28, 2019)

tigger said:


> I'm playing ESO and a few single players, farcry 5 and new dawn, Stalker shadow of chernobyl, and metro last light redux


What's ESO?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 28, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> What's ESO?



Elder Scrolls Online
https://www.elderscrollsonline.com/en-gb/home


----------



## s3thra (Mar 29, 2019)

I'm playing Elder Scrolls Online (currently playing through Morrowind), Doom 2016 which I've finally gotten around to playing, CS:GO, and Witcher 3. Oh, and every once in a while a heavily modded Quake II, and also UT:2004 on my Athlon 64 X2/ATI X800 build for nostalgic fun.


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 29, 2019)

Replaying Sniper Ghost Warrior 2...


----------



## robot zombie (Mar 30, 2019)

So Metro Exodus is a great game, really it's amazing. But I am so beyond pissed at it right now.

Without getting to spoilerey, late in the game, you lose all of your shit and have to get it back as you explore. Okay, cool. I like that as a concept. Pull the player out of their comfort zone for awhile. Except, if you, like I did, happen to forget one of those items in particular (a pretty important piece too - you CAN finish the game without it, but you don't really want to, as once you have it you use it extensively) you will, pretty much at the start of the level be blocked off from ever going back to get it. I'd like to strangle whoever's idea that was. It's so stupid. I mean it's right at the start of the level, but it is pretty easy to miss when you're just kind of thrown-in to explore, especially not knowing you should be looking there for it immediately or you will lose it forever. You could easily miss the location completely. I'm betting many, many people will miss this and not even realize until maybe an hour later, when they find they really kinda need it. I knew and I still missed it, just getting caught up in the game. I went to where it was and explored everywhere and still missed it.

I've really enjoyed the game. I play very meticulously, trying to find every secret and reap the rewards, the item I lost being one of them. I feel like I've been punished for no reason. It's like... REALLY?! I spent hours trekking the desert to find this cool thing and now you're gonna make me look for it again... and then if I miss it my only recourse is "Well just play through the double digit hours you _just_ racked up to get here again and you can have it...." I understand the concept of keeping the player from getting complacent, but that has limits... particularly when taking away something that while optional, is still a core part of playing the game. I've been able to play how I wanted to the whole game only to have it taken from me over something stupid. Please game! Forgive me for missing it! It's sitting discreetly on a fucking bookshelf an there's a lot of shit to look at there! I don't wanna throw away over a week of playing the game for that. That is just torture. But then going without it sucks too. If this was me as a kid I would just throw away the game at that point.

So now instead of enjoying the game, I'm looking for cheats that will let me go back far enough to get it. The one cheat table I know has what I need (I used it before to get past a save glitch earlier in that puts you in the bottom of an elevator shaft you can't get out of,) but it is no longer working and I am at a loss. It won't activate anymore and I know I'm not missing something. There's nothing to really miss.

I really feel like my time has been well spent...

Gotta say, those two things are pretty egregious. Nobody wants to spend their time dealing with that. This, on top of the many minor bugs introduced with the most recent update has me not wanting to play this game anymore. And that sucks. Otherwise it is an amazing game. It's just that shit like that is never okay to me. I don't think they intended for that to be possible. Maybe just a really bad oversight. I hope to god it was. Otherwise that is a terrible mechanic. If I don't figure this out, it will be a long time before I play this game again. I don't wanna sit through that shit again... there are so many cinematic sections and while they're cool, they're not that cool. The game starts off too slow for me to wanna start it over for that. You can go back chapters, but I'm pretty sure you lose a lot of the stuff you rack up, including unique items.

Kinda blew my night tbh. I was looking forward to playing that part of the game. Having only one save is great for tension... it makes you plan. But it also means you have no contingency when the game decides to fuck you for no reason.


----------



## SN2716057 (Mar 30, 2019)

Some more draw distance testing in Arma 3 (currently set to 2300/1500/50)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 30, 2019)

Finished Seven: The Days Long Gone's Drowned Past DLC.  It wasn't quite what I was expecting but it was interesting enough.  Mopped up the last of the achievements too.

Playing Murdered: Soul Suspect now.  Kind of regret only paying three dollars for it.  Devs deserve more.

Edit: Oh yeah! Half of the cops in Salem are playing Deus Ex: Human Revolution.  Square Enix doing an unashamed cross-promotion there.


Spoiler: proofs


----------



## E-Bear (Mar 30, 2019)

Is there any free online multiplayer FPS about WW1 or WW2?


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 30, 2019)

Thinking about continuing Final Fantasy XV, I just got bored at that months ago..


----------



## robot zombie (Mar 31, 2019)

Nother nail in the coffin for Metro... the crashes are getting bad. Never had any problems until I updated. Now it plays like a day zero game. Sound effects cutting out. Events not being triggered, wrong textures on guns (they look dirty even when clean, so you never know.) The last version was fine. I noticed the made some changes to the workbench gui. 

But basically it can crash any time. I cooled down and started a new playthrough and it has started crashing on average every 15-30 minutes. I mean, it's been doing that but now playing the beginning of the game with the update for the first time, it's much more prevalent. Hate to say it... Fallout 4 is more stable than this. And they're not simple CTD's. They have their little bug-catcher that logs all of this info and packs it down. Problem is when it pops up it soft locks my system. I just see that goddamned spinning wheel. Can get into task manager but can't interact with it. All I can do is sign out and come back. As far as I can see my system is otherwise stable. I really haven't messed with anything since the update. Nor has anything except this game updated since then. Other games run fine.

If I want to play this game, I may just have to pirate an older version that actually works. Ain't that some shit? Pay for the game only to be stuck with a stolen version. What a mess.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 31, 2019)

Found this a few days ago after seeing it on a Youtube video;
Quake 2 XP
https://www.moddb.com/mods/quake-2-xp
This is a source port mod with a tons of HD textures, sound and lighting FX thrown in. Quake 2 was never as close to my heart as Quake 1, but this take on things is making me find new joy in playing it. Word of advice; Use version 1.26.8( https://www.moddb.com/mods/quake-2-xp/downloads/quake2xp-1268-final-release ) as the latest beta version(1.26.9) has a few glitches.


----------



## Lorec (Mar 31, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Found this a few days ago after seeing it on a Youtube video;
> Quake 2 XP
> https://www.moddb.com/mods/quake-2-xp
> This is a source port mod with a tons of HD textures, sound and lighting FX thrown in. Quake 2 was never as close to my heart as Quake 1, but this take on things is making me find new joy in playing it. Word of advice; Use version 1.26.8( https://www.moddb.com/mods/quake-2-xp/downloads/quake2xp-1268-final-release ) as the latest beta version(1.26.9) has a few glitches.
> View attachment 119922View attachment 119923


This looks great! soo giving it a go


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 31, 2019)

Lorec said:


> This looks great! soo giving it a go


So far, it's been a blast!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 31, 2019)

E-Bear said:


> Is there any free online multiplayer FPS about WW1 or WW2?


World of Tanks maybe?

Finished Murdered: Soul Suspect and Tacoma.  Tacoma was shorter than I expected but both are good games.


----------



## E-Bear (Mar 31, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> World of Tanks maybe?
> 
> Finished Murdered: Soul Suspect and Tacoma.  Tacoma was shorter than I expected but both are good games.



Yeah...well I was thinking more of Call of Duty 1 fps.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 31, 2019)

Free? No.  Most of the free MMOs during the heyday were TPS and based on sci-fi, not world wars.  Virtually all of them have shutdown now anyway.


Playing Axiom Verge...not a fan.  Three words describe it best right now: exercise in repetition.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Mar 31, 2019)

haven't really played anything for 2-3 weeks,too much work to do,but today I found some time to put into replaying doom and killing ubercommanders in wolfenstein.
those enigma missions are fun,starting with using the machine,and the visual design of manhattan looks beautiful in its own devastated way. 


Spoiler














gotta get back to nier automata,I left it only 15 hrs in,but it made enough of an impression that I don't want to jump in for an hour,I'll return to it only when I have the whole afternoon off.


----------



## jormungand (Mar 31, 2019)

i needed a break from BFV , so this is where i start again.....

finished Hearts of Stone and now im on new hunting grounds.
i waited for Nvidia or Amd new gen of gpus for playing at full ultra settings both DLCs, but like they didnt deliver what i expected 
High at 1440p still beautiful and my gtx 1070 is doing a fine job keeping those fps.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 31, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Playing Murdered: Soul Suspect now.  Kind of regret only paying three dollars for it.  Devs deserve more.


i know, right... kinda ashamed that i got it for free with a Radeon giveaway bundle on AMD Raptr, i bought 12 gold ticket with point gained for my playtime on various games, back in the day, i got that one plus the Consolidated Outland Mustang Omega (the AMD R9 racer)  for Star Citizen 

and Murdered: Soul Suspect was indeed quite good.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 31, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> those enigma missions are fun,starting with using the machine,


Lol, I am completely opposite.  I’ve only done a handful of those missions because I am so horribly bad at the enigma! Frustration beyond telling!!

I’ve been plowing through the 5 dlc’s For Shadow of the Tomb Raider, now that all but 1 have dropped  They seem to be all challenge tombs so far, preceded by a little gameplay mission prior.  

So far I did The Forge, which is a horrible machine that made me feel stupid for awhile, doing the same thing again and again.  The Serpent’s Heart has a good bit of narrative gameplay to follow, then the tomb.  This is a tough one. You’ve got to be quick about deciding what to do, because a wrong move or indecisiveness leads to either death by obsidian blades or devouring by piranhas. Fun.



FordGT90Concept said:


> Finished Murdered: Soul Suspect and Tacoma. Tacoma was shorter than I expected but both are good games.


So you liked Murdered?  IDK why they labeled it horror.  The fact we both finished it kind of points to that label as false.  

Anyway, really underrated game.  I liked Tacoma too.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Apr 1, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Lol, I am completely opposite.  I’ve only done a handful of those missions because I am so horribly bad at the enigma! Frustration beyond telling!!


Solve enigma up to 2.5x faster with RTX Turing ™ cards


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 1, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> So you liked Murdered?  IDK why they labeled it horror.  The fact we both finished it kind of points to that label as false.


I reviewed and choose tags for it making sure to leave out horror demoting it in my own small way.  Supernatural is more appropriate than horror.


Tacoma kind of surprised me.  By the end of the game I knew what I wanted to do but had a feeling the game wouldn't let me do it.  Then in the last fifteen minutes, there was a symbiosis that surpassed my intent and expectation.  Brilliant writing there.


I'm liking Axiom Verge more now.  The boss fights suck but I've having enough fun in it despite that.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 1, 2019)

Void Destroyer 2 got some more updates so I had to go check it out. This game is dangerous in the fact you think you're going to sit down for 10 minutes to play, and then its 2 hours later. 100 hours has come and gone as I mix between sandbox and storyline aspects. The dev has been making pretty good strides in an effort to get to a nearly feature-complete beta phase on the way to full release. I'm really liking my 30-ship fleet, the battles we've been in and through have been nothing short of epic. Some of the missions are mighty challenging and I like it when I have to choose one of my ships, or buy a ship from the "bad guys" and then I ended up being on the wanted list for a short time. 

Flight model and ship feel are all pretty good IMHO, large ships feel bulky, and while optimization upgrades help with speed and maneuverability, they don't make it handle like a small ship. I appreciate that. For an EA alpha game, this title is just too much fun. It's not perfect by any means, but definitely worth a play for any space sim fans IMHO...especially if you appreciate good ship-to-ship combat with newtonian-style physics. 

I'll probably keep repeating that sentiment until I finally grow tired of this game...I still have a couple hundred hours or better before I catch up to my time in Elite Dangerous before I burned out...I don't expect this cheap indie title to keep up in that respect, but so far it's just fun to play and the ability to choose how I play, how I fight, how I make money, when I resume to the story line, etc. is also great. 

I really cannot say enough good about this one, sure I wish it had better graphics... sure I wish it had better audio... sure I wish it had a little more complexity in trade. But what is there all fits together very nicely and makes something that is simple, yet engaging and complex enough to keep one involved, it is constantly pushing and challenging you, not letting you have any brain dead trade routes that you can blindly let make you money without any management... there's not a lot, but eventually if you don't pay attention, the pirates will persist and win...or your earned enemies from the story as you make a few and also become wanted a few times.

There's a lot to like...and I also really enjoy the RTS and larger strategic scale modes for managing combat, trades, travel, etc. 

I also picked up *Astrox Imperium* from Steam this weekend, I never did get into the first game, but after spending some time reading up on this and watching videos it seems like it could be pretty fun and lower key than other games I was looking at, X4 Foundations being one of them. I talked to a few folks and they really felt that while Egosoft is making good patches, X4 just doesn't seem ready and has too many issues... fair enough I'll wait. But it appears that Astrox has been making great headway up to version .034 or whatever they're at now. This seems a little more focused on trade, mining, empire, etc...not quite as deep in combat. But still very alluring as something I can get into and have fun with. I never could really get into the X games, having ran through a chunk of X3 TC years ago...it just never inspired me to keep going and I hated the flight model something fierce. 

I've only just started in Astrox, but like what I see, and am impressed by the dev. So I'm gladly investing in this title!


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 2, 2019)

robot zombie said:


> Nother nail in the coffin for Metro... the crashes are getting bad. Never had any problems until I updated. Now it plays like a day zero game. Sound effects cutting out. Events not being triggered, wrong textures on guns (they look dirty even when clean, so you never know.) The last version was fine. I noticed the made some changes to the workbench gui.
> 
> But basically it can crash any time. I cooled down and started a new playthrough and it has started crashing on average every 15-30 minutes. I mean, it's been doing that but now playing the beginning of the game with the update for the first time, it's much more prevalent. Hate to say it... Fallout 4 is more stable than this. And they're not simple CTD's. They have their little bug-catcher that logs all of this info and packs it down. Problem is when it pops up it soft locks my system. I just see that goddamned spinning wheel. Can get into task manager but can't interact with it. All I can do is sign out and come back. As far as I can see my system is otherwise stable. I really haven't messed with anything since the update. Nor has anything except this game updated since then. Other games run fine.
> 
> If I want to play this game, I may just have to pirate an older version that actually works. Ain't that some shit? Pay for the game only to be stuck with a stolen version. What a mess.



This reads to me like corrupted game files, either use a repair function if its there or reinstall the game fresh, and for safe measure walk through the redistributables (VCRedist etc) as well.

There is just no way such frequent crashing gets past QA on an already released game. Very hard to believe. Its either that or GPU driver version conflicts.



Kursah said:


> Void Destroyer 2 got some more updates so I had to go check it out. This game is dangerous in the fact you think you're going to sit down for 10 minutes to play, and then its 2 hours later. 100 hours has come and gone as I mix between sandbox and storyline aspects. The dev has been making pretty good strides in an effort to get to a nearly feature-complete beta phase on the way to full release. I'm really liking my 30-ship fleet, the battles we've been in and through have been nothing short of epic. Some of the missions are mighty challenging and I like it when I have to choose one of my ships, or buy a ship from the "bad guys" and then I ended up being on the wanted list for a short time.
> 
> Flight model and ship feel are all pretty good IMHO, large ships feel bulky, and while optimization upgrades help with speed and maneuverability, they don't make it handle like a small ship. I appreciate that. For an EA alpha game, this title is just too much fun. It's not perfect by any means, but definitely worth a play for any space sim fans IMHO...especially if you appreciate good ship-to-ship combat with newtonian-style physics.
> 
> ...



LOL they have a sense of humor at least!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 2, 2019)

Finished Axiom Verge.  I don't know how anyone would finish that last fight without memory editing.  It's not a bad game overall but it's also one I wouldn't tell people to go out of their way to get and play.

Finished Oxen-Free.  It had one or two jump scares (not in your face horror jump scares but unexpected shock jump scares) but it was pretty good otherwise.  That said, it's on the short side.  Not complaining though because the mechanics of it were novel and I wish there were more games like it.

I've been putting it off forever but my to-play list is getting rather short.  Time to replay Quantum Conundrum.


----------



## Stealthyboy (Apr 2, 2019)

Uggg I keep game hopping. I have so many games I just don't know what to play. I started playing Mortal Kombat 10 again then Kingdom Hearts 3 and then Battlefield 5 and now I'm addicted on Forza Horizon 4.


----------



## robot zombie (Apr 2, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> This reads to me like corrupted game files, either use a repair function if its there or reinstall the game fresh, and for safe measure walk through the redistributables (VCRedist etc) as well.
> 
> There is just no way such frequent crashing gets past QA on an already released game. Very hard to believe. Its either that or GPU driver version conflicts.


I suspected the same. That was the first thing I tried. Now Im thinking its a little of both.

I tried a clean install of an older driver and that seemed to make it a little more stable. Still soft-locking.

I was able to try an older version as well. This did it. Still a few minor graphical bugs but not a single ctd or soft lock in a few hours of gameplay. This version actually has a slightly different gui for crafting. Im suspecting at some point some other last minute changes were made that may be linked.

Aint new stuff grand? 

From what Ive seen its a problem mostly or perhaps only with pascal and turing. Lotta chatter over similar problems and which drivers to use. Youd think both parties would do more to avoid something like this for such a major release but apparently they werent quite ready.

Cant say Im surprised but man is that annoying.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 2, 2019)

I forgot how much comedy is in Quantum Conundrum.


Spoiler: Example



Third generation cloned cat:


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 2, 2019)

A tad late but here's Crate's April Fools. Pretty hilarious IMO

http://www.grimdawn.com/forums/showthread.php?t=82491


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 2, 2019)

Continuing my DLC playthru of Shadow of the Tomb Raider.  A new tomb dropped today with the patch. Good stuff, more TR playing guarranteed!  I finished The Nightmare DLC last night.  The puzzle was fairly challenging: Lara only fell to her death a dozen times.


----------



## robot zombie (Apr 3, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Continuing my DLC playthru of Shadow of the Tomb Raider.  A new tomb dropped today with the patch. Good stuff, more TR playing guarranteed!  I finished The Nightmare DLC last night.  The puzzle was fairly challenging: Lara only fell to her death a dozen times.


Can't wait to break into it myself. As if I needed a reason to pick that game back up. That game is a good time. It'll make you hate yourself sometimes though. They're really good at making you feel stupid _after_ you solve the puzzles. And yet smarter than the game when you're struggling to. How does that work?

Mostly I'm just hoping for some more creative and gruesome death sequences. That's what makes failing miserably so worth it!


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Apr 3, 2019)

playing Warframe because Equinox Prime. Also, more Destiny 2 since today is reset day. Another day, another grind in D2. =w=


----------



## NoJuan999 (Apr 3, 2019)

I'm currently re--playing Fallout 3.


----------



## Stealthyboy (Apr 4, 2019)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> playing Warframe because Equinox Prime. Also, more Destiny 2 since today is reset day. Another day, another grind in D2. =w=


Just wondering do you know what Mastery Rank Equinox Prime is? Or even if Equinox Prime has a Mastery rank lock.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 4, 2019)

Finished Quantum Conundrum + DLCs.  My list of games to play is getting rather short again.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Apr 4, 2019)

Terror Billy cracks the enigma and hunts another nazi uberkommander


Spoiler


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Apr 4, 2019)

Stealthyboy said:


> Just wondering do you know what Mastery Rank Equinox Prime is? Or even if Equinox Prime has a Mastery rank lock.


You need to be Mastery Rank 5 if you want them. (gender-swapping Warframe, hence the term "them".)


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 4, 2019)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> You need to be Mastery Rank 5 if you want them. (gender-swapping Warframe, hence the term "them".)



DE was way ahead of the popular LGBT trend when they released Equinox


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Apr 4, 2019)

@Vayra86 it didn't really stop until they released a subpar Warframe, supposedly a "new" frame for Plains of Eidolon supplement.


----------



## SN2716057 (Apr 5, 2019)

Not the most spectacular screenshots but finally have the right draw distance in Arma3.






I just had to try it. Building for real is way more fun. The cost is fairly close to my current rig.



This is as far as I got until it crashed 

Currently downloading GTA5, can't wait to mod it again.


----------



## jormungand (Apr 5, 2019)

we all know what you are!!!

Cmon!! why cant i fight her in the city.

BTw  glorious map even at night is so neat, clear and colorful.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Apr 5, 2019)

completed all daily & weekly challenge for Destiny 2~ now at LL680. 20 levels more till 700...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 5, 2019)

Some funny videos from Quantum Conundrum:
DOLLI tongue wag.
DOLLI sticking tongue out.
IKE slow motion wave. Only slightly creepy. 
IKE on conveyor. I  this one.


I tried to pack as many crossbows as I could onto a vehicle in Besiege.  I can't say I'm disappointed in the results...


----------



## SN2716057 (Apr 5, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Spoiler: -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh Besiege, haven't played that in a while (like a really long time ago). Still looks like fun, they added more levels?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 5, 2019)

It's been a really long time since they added levels.  There's 8/10 on the third island available and it's been that way for many, many months.

I saw they added achievements so I was replaying parts to get them.  I'd say all of the 15ish achievements I got were fun to do.  Reason why I was slaughtering them from so far away was because one of the achievements was to kill 1000.  I saw how brutally effective the crossbows were on another map so decided to toy with the idea and make some progress towards that while I was at it.  Best part is, that platform in the video should be capable of launching rockets too...


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 5, 2019)

Tried DOA6 online, hell, that's even more addicting than tobacco for a dude who has smoked about 12 years

And what's the best, temporary I have only a 3G (well, HSDPA) connection and I still won 4/5 of the matches. I guess I'm ok at that or I just got noob opponents.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 6, 2019)

Finally got into playing a long backlogged game called Get Even.  It is definitely in the weird category.  I'm playing a former merc who appears to be an asylum inmate undergoing therapy to bring back memories, but not necessarily to help.  I have the growing feeling the psychiatrist, if he is one, has an agenda.  

You end up going through multiple memories of different life events and places to the point I am not sure what is real anymore.  The voice encourages you to use your mind to clear various puzzles or situation, but a gun usually works too, which he reprimands me for.  One of the game categories listed is psychological horror, which is entirely because of the twisted mind games your character is put through.  The 4 trailers on Steam do a very good job of portraying the game.  Anyway, very interesting play.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 6, 2019)

Currently playing Outward. Damn fine game. Reminds me of Morrowind and Gothic.


----------



## SN2716057 (Apr 6, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Finally got into playing a long backlogged game called Get Even.  It is definitely in the weird category.  I'm playing a former merc who appears to be an asylum inmate undergoing therapy to bring back memories, but not necessarily to help.  I have the growing feeling the psychiatrist, if he is one, has an agenda.
> 
> You end up going through multiple memories of different life events and places to the point I am not sure what is real anymore.  The voice encourages you to use your mind to clear various puzzles or situation, but a gun usually works too, which he reprimands me for.  One of the game categories listed is psychological horror, which is entirely because of the twisted mind games your character is put through.  The 4 trailers on Steam do a very good job of portraying the game.  Anyway, very interesting play.


Sounds a lot like Sanitarium.
edit: except without weapons. The game does look like fun. I'll put it on my wishlist, same as Outward.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 6, 2019)

SN2716057 said:


> Sounds a lot like Sanitarium.
> edit: except without weapons. The game does look like fun. I'll put it on my wishlist, same as Outward.


It’s also a mystery as well, piecing together the evidence and memories of various points in life your character was involved in, in order to figure the big picture out.  This is quite good. Voice acting is excellent, and with all the parts of the plot to keep straight, writing is very good.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 6, 2019)

ESO


----------



## Rahnak (Apr 6, 2019)

Finally finished Divinity Original Sin 2, only took me two and a half months. Now on to AC Rogue and the occasional PES2019 match. After that either Rise of the Tomb Raider or Shadow Warrior 2, haven't decided.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 6, 2019)

Stuck on MTG Arena and Apex Legends, while pondering over a new cool build for Grim Dawn's expansion. Still didn't quite figure it out..


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 6, 2019)

Get Even, one of the weirdest moments ever in gaming.  Its not a spoiler.  The clash of the upbeat pop song with the dark and gloomy graveyard shootout is so so perfect...they are so counter to each other!


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 6, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Get Even, one of the weirdest moments ever in gaming.  Its not a spoiler.  The clash of the upbeat pop song with the dark and gloomy graveyard shootout is so so perfect...they are so counter to each other!



WTF I thought you had your playlist on or something... lol


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 6, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> WTF I thought you had your playlist on or something... lol


No.  Weird stuff. Yet it fits because they are so polar.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 6, 2019)

SN2716057 said:


> Not the most spectacular screenshots but finally have the right draw distance in Arma3.
> View attachment 120286
> View attachment 120287
> I just had to try it. Building for real is way more fun. The cost is fairly close to my current rig.
> ...


whats that last SS?


----------



## SN2716057 (Apr 6, 2019)

NdMk2o1o said:


> whats that last SS?


Star Citizen


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 7, 2019)

I finished Get Even.  I got great value out of it at 12.9 hours.  Excellent voice cast, great writing with several twists and layer upon layer of scenes and memories to recreate for a strongly written story.  The combat parts are the weakest part, but they are not the main focus here. 

I really feel that not much else is wrong with the game. It easily is one of the better 10 to 15% for me!


----------



## Roddey (Apr 7, 2019)

Well I just went on a game playing binge. Infra,Duke Nukem Forever, Doom 2016. Metro Exodus.
The non-shooter game, Infra, is really good for those that might want to try it. I  really enjoyed it.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 7, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Get Even, one of the weirdest moments ever in gaming.  Its not a spoiler.  The clash of the upbeat pop song with the dark and gloomy graveyard shootout is so so perfect...they are so counter to each other!


By game’s end, I discovered there is a perfectly valid reason for that song being in the game. Unfortunately, I can’t without spoilering, which I will add in a spoiler.


Spoiler



the song is a product of the daughter of the neuro scientist (he is the villain talking to and controlling your character Black in his memory reenactments) and who is actually reading the memories of her father who committed suicide, and HE has the memories of Black, who is in a coma. So she follows it all, and until the end saw Black as her savior, trying to rescue her from the kidnappers and the bomb.  Got it?  I told you it was a very intricate plot!


----------



## Stealthyboy (Apr 8, 2019)

I'm back at it again playing that Assassins Creed Odyssey waiting for the new dlc but I also might start a new play through on Kingdom Come: Deliverance


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 8, 2019)

I managed to find a install of IGI2 on a old HDD, so having a blast at that now.


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 10, 2019)

tigger said:


> I managed to find a install of IGI2 on a old HDD, so having a blast at that now.[/QUOTE


I've got IGI 2 floating around somewhere, so I'll dig it out.
I finished the main Sniper Elite 4 campaign  a few weeks ago and today I just realised that I have the season pass, enabling me to kill Hitler in a variety of painful ways.
It's always a bonus when you find something you forgot you had.


----------



## NoJuan999 (Apr 10, 2019)

I just installed Assassin's Creed III Remastered. 
So I will be jumping between Fallout 3 and this for a while.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 10, 2019)

Gone back to play Riddick Escape From Butcher Bay again, as well as some Hitman 2 yesterday. I suppose I will alternate.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Apr 10, 2019)

finally had time to go back to nier,played 2 hrs,what a game.


Spoiler: pics


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 11, 2019)

I got about 2 hours in on Metro: Exodus.  I am really enjoying it and it runs great on my system in DX12.


----------



## trickson (Apr 11, 2019)

Deablo III I just can't get enough!


----------



## Stealthyboy (Apr 11, 2019)

NoJuan999 said:


> I just installed Assassin's Creed III Remastered.
> So I will be jumping between Fallout 3 and this for a while.


Both games are really good. Also Hows Ac III remastered? I haven't bothered taking a look at it yet


----------



## stuartb04 (Apr 11, 2019)

yea D2 is a chill game sometimes!


----------



## NoJuan999 (Apr 11, 2019)

Stealthyboy said:


> Both games are really good. Also Hows Ac III remastered? I haven't bothered taking a look at it yet


I only played the first 2 sequences so far but it does look good with all Graphic setting maxed out.
For whatever reason it only runs at 62 FPS on my rig, I have Vsync off but it doesn't run any higher or lower than 62 fps.
I'm guessing that is a forced fps setting by the game it self because I get higher fps in AC Oddyssey.


----------



## stuartb04 (Apr 11, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Gone back to play Riddick Escape From Butcher Bay again, as well as some Hitman 2 yesterday. I suppose I will alternate.



loved the riddick games.might have to dig em out.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 12, 2019)

Metro Exodus.  I've been exploring the first stop, near the Volga.  I love stealth with silenced pistol and scope on bandits.



Spoiler: 2 Metro Exodus Pics


----------



## 64K (Apr 12, 2019)

I'm playing through my list of games that I replay every few years. Right now I'm playing FEAR. This is the 5th time I've played this game over the years and it still sends shivers down my spine at moments and gives me a jump scare sometimes. I love it.



rtwjunkie said:


> Metro Exodus.  I've been exploring the first stop, near the Volga.  I love stealth with silenced pistol and scope on bandits.




Does the game force you to rely on stealth a lot? Looking forward to your overall take on the game when you've finished it. From what I've read so far it looks like really good game.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 12, 2019)

64K said:


> Does the game force you to rely on stealth a lot? Looking forward to your overall take on the game when you've finished it. From what I've read so far it looks like really good game.


Well, it’s your choice how you want to proceed, but stealth is your best bet, even to avoid being attacked by packs of Watchmen.


----------



## Stealthyboy (Apr 12, 2019)

NoJuan999 said:


> I only played the first 2 sequences so far but it does look good with all Graphic setting maxed out.
> For whatever reason it only runs at 62 FPS on my rig, I have Vsync off but it doesn't run any higher or lower than 62 fps.
> I'm guessing that is a forced fps setting by the game it self because I get higher fps in AC Oddyssey.


I mean it is a older game so I wouldn't doubt that but that defiantly seems a little bit slow lol.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Apr 12, 2019)

enjoying nier automata.not even a genre of games that I'm into,but it's making me change my mind.


Spoiler: pics


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 13, 2019)

Continuing my Metro: Exodus play. It has totally sucked me in. Six hours yesterday passed before I knew it!

I finished the Volga stop, cleared the Urals stop, and am now in the Caspian Sea chapter.


----------



## storm-chaser (Apr 13, 2019)

Battlefield 1, Advanced Warfare and Medal of Honor. Next up on the docket: Wolfenstein: The New Order (currently installing)

As you can see I have an affinity towards First Person Shooters.


----------



## 64K (Apr 13, 2019)

storm-chaser said:


> Battlefield 1, Advanced Warfare and Medal of Honor. Next up on the docket: Wolfenstein: The New Order (currently installing)
> 
> As you can see I have an affinity towards First Person Shooters.



Killing Nazis just never gets old.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 13, 2019)

I am a borderline Apex addict atm , im trying to break it with periods on wreckfest and dirt rally 2 with a side of shadow of the tomb raider.
It's not going well, send help.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Apr 14, 2019)

almost done with wolfenstein side missions and ubercommander hunt.while not the best of the series,it definitely has that wolfenstein feel that I'm gonna miss.
oh wait,I remembered I got old blood a few weeks ago  didn't even unpack it.


Spoiler: pics


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 14, 2019)

This


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 14, 2019)

The Dagger of Xian, the TR2 remake by Dox.
Those pesky spiders.


----------



## HUSKIE (Apr 14, 2019)

Tetris on Gameboy


----------



## Stealthyboy (Apr 15, 2019)

I'm playing Skyrim again.


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 15, 2019)

Stealthyboy said:


> I'm playing Skyrim again.


After reading an article from the developers, writers, Todd, etc about Morrowind, I'm lurking in the Skywind forums, hoping for a release


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 15, 2019)

Space Engineers.  They added two new scenarios.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 15, 2019)

I think I am nearly finished with Metro: Exodus. I should finish today.  Loving it still! I will update later.


----------



## Rahnak (Apr 15, 2019)

A little over halfway through AC: Rogue. The collectibles always get me. I planned on skipping them and just play the story but I can't resist.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 15, 2019)

I finished Metro: Exodus!  This is a game that should not be missed.  I'm very glad I got it.  I've put together some screens here, and will try to organize my thoughts on the game for another post.  Suffice to say, if there are bugs, I didn't see them.  Plot holes? nope.  Exciting story? Yep!!  satisfying gameplay?  mostly.  The semi-open world was great, think wide open areas you can go where you want before going to the next region, like TW3 did.  Most importantly, they got me, the player invested in the story, eager to see how things progressed for Artyom and the Train Gang, as I call them.  Lastly, because it is least important to the game, visuals were great!  They succeeded in completing the immersion factor.   Overall I am guessing it took about 30 hours.



Spoiler: Metro: Exodus









































I always love finding this Easter Egg in the Metro games!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 16, 2019)

I was hoping to make a rock flinging space cannon of epic craterness but my plans have been foiled...








...back to the drawing board. 

The goal is orbital bombardment and if those rocks actually did damage, it would have worked fantastic.  I'm just glad I tested it before iterating on the design (was thinking a more compact model and maybe better flow control for spreading out the shots).

Good news is that I have an idea; bad news is it will cost a lot more and be a lot more complicated.  It'll involve an automated factory and opposed wheels running at max speed.  Think a baseball launcher...with 30m long steel shafts...from 100 km above a planet's surface...  It's so diabolical it has to work, right? RIGHT!?!


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 16, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I was hoping to make a rock flinging space cannon of epic craterness but my plans have been foiled...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd suggest building that with 'Blast door' Rockets instead, I suppose they could do without a booster then. I've always had the best results with blast doors as warheads or as a sort of sabot-round. Otherwise everything you shoot just disintegrates on the first surface area it hits.

That does make it a different build though, but yeah.


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 16, 2019)

Metro Exodus does look good, @rtwjunkie 
Having picked up Battlefield 1 at Origin for $4.99 (80Gb!), I gave it a whirl this morning and if any picture captures the horror of war...


----------



## las (Apr 16, 2019)

ESO.
Apex Legends.

oh, and Metro Exodus, but I have not played it for a week or so. Will finish it later. Single Player = No Rush


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Apr 16, 2019)

Back to Warframe as my teammates are back after saying they're "too boring" from playing Apex Legends & DOTA 2. xDD As usual, more Destiny 2 as well since I nearly hit the magical Light Level of 700. All without the need of Season Pass.


----------



## Deleted member 158293 (Apr 16, 2019)

On to World War Z Co-op...  wasn't expecting to, let's see how this goes...


----------



## storm-chaser (Apr 16, 2019)

Well, after playing Wolfenstein: the new order for a couple hours, I have to say it's the best game I've seen in a while. Love pretty much everything about it except the parts where you have to run useless errands for other members of the resistance. Just get me back to killing Nazis and I'm happy  

Two Thumbs up!


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 16, 2019)

I'm playing Metro: Exodus on my new RTX 2070 and it looks amazing with Ray tracing, but I've not played it in over 2 weeks now. I've been playing more VR lately. I just bought Vacation simulator for my daughters and I have to say it's really good. Oh, and we are playing Beat Saber.  I want to jump back into FO4VR, but I just reinstalled Windows 10 and I need to add all of my mods back to FO4VR. It's by far the only VR game that I've spent hours in at a time. I literally drained both controllers playing it which I've never done with any other VR game and had to put them on battery packs and put the packs in my pockets while I played.. lol


----------



## storm-chaser (Apr 16, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> Metro Exodus does look good, @rtwjunkie
> Having picked up Battlefield 1 at Origin for $4.99 (80Gb!), I gave it a whirl this morning and if any picture captures the horror of war...
> View attachment 121170


Battlefield 1 is very well put together.  Excellent and refreshing story line when compared with other games in the series. A good balance between stratagy and combat. 
Hardest part for me was getting past the enemy bomber fleet (as the italian soldier role)... very enjoyable game, have fun!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 16, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> I'd suggest building that with 'Blast door' Rockets instead, I suppose they could do without a booster then. I've always had the best results with blast doors as warheads or as a sort of sabot-round. Otherwise everything you shoot just disintegrates on the first surface area it hits.
> 
> That does make it a different build though, but yeah.


I'm going for super cheap, like, just steel plates cheap.

Edit: Prototype test worked: 








Now to automate it.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 16, 2019)

Been dabbling with the tactical combat campaign and entertaining WE-GO combat in BSG Deadlock, but I'll be damned...Void Destroyer 2 keeps grabbing my attention.

I reached a point in the story where I needed a few million more credits than I had to buy the next warship to meet the requirements for the mission I'm in. I felt this was a good time to hold up on the missions and build up my economic income and buffer, that way I'm not always relying on me doing random missions for credits, running bounties, trades, mining missions, etc. all myself. 

So I started investing in my trade, transport and mining infrastructure. First I pulled my old trade ship w/protection and repair escort out of retirement and got a 3-waypoint trade route in fairly safe space near the starting area. That was turning a few hundred thousand credits per/cycle (VD2 space month?) or so depending on current values.

Now I have 9/10 (used spots, current limit) container ships (trading, mining assist, etc.), 4/5 passenger ships (moves workers around to give different stations production bonuses) all an auto (meaning they're moving folks around to every station for every friendly organization), 9/10 mining ships. Each of those also has an Anubis corvette kitted out with useful upgrades to be more battle ready. I also have an Anubis led patrol fleet in each mining zone. Lessons learned after pirate attacks.

This wasn't a cheap way to go as each Anubis alone was 2+ million. But it has proven effective. I was able to get upwards of 5-6 mill per cycle while I'm off doing other things...primarily finding the very fun, action-packed and super lucrative defend station missions to flex my combat focused Eagle's space superiority. This game does a great job with large space battles...it's so fun and takes me back to the first time I played Freespace. Just better.

Regardless ..I'm no longer losing any of my economy ships. I've made my money back and am over 60 million credits in the black.

Time to buy the next warship and take on the next story mission is nigh.


----------



## Stealthyboy (Apr 16, 2019)

Ahhzz said:


> After reading an article from the developers, writers, Todd, etc about Morrowind, I'm lurking in the Skywind forums, hoping for a release


I can't wait for skywind


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 16, 2019)

It's so beautiful :')








Exit velocity is approximately 75 m/s. I love how it recoils when it fires.

Next I need to check how much damage it does, then perhaps ramp it up to four of them for 20 shots per minute (one every 3 seconds).


----------



## Deleted member 158293 (Apr 17, 2019)

Ok, WWZ feels like a beta, quite rough, crash prone, and non-polished. Going to need a few updates before it's ready for primetime, doesn't even have a private lobby for friend only games.

I'd recommend giving it at least a month or 2 before trying.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 17, 2019)

In light of having finished Metro Exodus, I am replaying 2033 and Last Light. Currently at the end of chapter 4 (Black Station) in Metro 2033.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 17, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Next I need to check how much damage it does, then perhaps ramp it up to four of them for 20 shots per minute (one every 3 seconds).


It turns heavy armored ships into swiss cheese:


Spoiler: Powerful Picture












Turning the concept into a Space Base of Operations (SBOO).  So many choices what to put on it, it's hard to choose what to put where and how much of it.  Much pondering to do.


Spoiler: More Powerful Pictures








Views from captains seat:











Oh, and here's a video four firing at once:
https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/508769890954379276/567845803700387862/2019.04.16-17.54.mp4

Designing the final the same way because it makes recoil more manageable and means there's only 12 timers (each is a second: wheels move in 6 steps and outs 6 steps where each step is about 0.15m) to cover all of them.


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 17, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> In light of having finished Metro Exodus, I am replaying 2033 and Last Light. Currently at the end of chapter 4 (Black Station) in Metro 2033.



LOL How did you finish that so fast?  I am only on Caspian.  Do you play all night long while pounding meth and then go to work for the day?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 17, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> LOL How did you finish that so fast?  I am only on Caspian.  Do you play all night long while pounding meth and then go to work for the day?


Lol!! I did end up having some long game sessions. I thought I started on a day off in the middle of the week, and finished Sunday. It was one of those games that doesn’t let go. That’s one way I measure if it’s good or not.


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 17, 2019)

It really is a good game.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Apr 17, 2019)

POW!


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 18, 2019)

I'd forgotten how much fun* Need For Speed - Hot Pursuit* is. It's frantic stuff and especially fun when you wreck a cop.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 20, 2019)

Spoiler: I went full retard in Space Engineers


----------



## NoJuan999 (Apr 20, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> I'd forgotten how much fun* Need For Speed - Hot Pursuit* is. It's frantic stuff and especially fun when you wreck a cop.


I was thinking about that game recently. 
I have a copy I will probably re-play after I finish AC III remastered and re-playing Fallout 3.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 20, 2019)

Completed 2nd playthrough of Metro Last Light.  Originially I played it 5 years ago, and had not gotten around to playing the Redux version I had.  I did that this time.  Despite my best efforts, I could not get the good ending...again.  For me it is bothersome, since I just played Exodus last week, in which you play as Artyom again.  Per 4A and the author, the good Last Light ending is canon, which makes since, since Artyom is alive for Exodus. 

I feel like the good ending should not be so hard to achieve, especially if canon.  As an example, I did not even know that there were agood and bad ending in Exodus, and managed to get the good one.

Anyway, enough soapbox.  I enjoyed Last Light much more this time than last.  I really forgot nearly every part of the game it had been so long.  It is a much bigger and longer effort than 2033 was.  Of the 3 though, the clear winner is Exodus!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 20, 2019)

I'm still sad that Splinter Cell used the bad ending in Double Agent as canon.  The good ending wasn't even particularly hard to get, you just had to be quick in between missions to make everyone happy.


----------



## EntropyZ (Apr 20, 2019)

I was playing Dark Souls III and Rise of the Tomb Raider, then I had the most bizarre idea. I want to play Croc 2...

Err, where do I start. I remember having so much trouble with later platforming sections so much when I was a wee lad. I'd get so angry, sometimes the game seemed unfair because of the terrible camera. But I love that game to pieces, for people that played Super Mario 64 as their first 3D platformer, I had Croc 1 & 2 on PC, little did I know Argonaut Software who made these games were actually prototyping for Nintendo at some point, Nintendo later used the idea to put Mario in 3D space because the first Croc game did pretty well in sales and ended their relationship with Argonaut.

Anyway, the levels were looking very samey because texture variety is very low, you have 4 distinct zones or hubs, even though two of them are essentially jungles, some levels can be frustrating because if you want to collect items, you cannot do it in one go most of the time, its a lot of trial and error for someone who hasn't played these games, I had no issues getting through the first two hubs easily, while revisiting this game, after torturing myself with harder games previously, I found myself finding easier or faster ways to get through levels, even make up a few tactics that worked and had no idea if the developers did intend for the levels to have these unintentional looking shortcuts for skipping an entire platforming section, because the surface you jump on is big and flat enough to support your collision box and is within reach.

When I used my CD, I was very surprised. The InstallShield Wizard, Autorun and the game works on Windows 10, no problem, you can even select widescreen and ultrawide resolutions even though its a 4:3 aspect ratio only game. It's stretched but at least there are no black bars, there is a hex edit that you can use to get different aspect ratios, but I haven't tried them. Kind rare to find a DirectX 7 game that runs without any compatibility settings or wrappers. 

Okay let's talk about gamepad support, I'm not sure about modern controllers. I always played this and racing games on a keyboard because using a gamepad felt delayed, I only use one to deliberately cripple myself when something is too easy or I just want to sit back and relax. I think the PC version is the best way to play this, because the PS1 version has very low fixed draw distance, which makes platforming very difficult.

Its a bit strange, I upgrade my computer, and then I feel like I have to revisit something older like MechWarrior 3 & 4. I start missing 10-20 year old games every year or two. But in the case of Croc 2 I haven't played this in good 5-7 years maybe, my first time was almost 19 years ago back when I had no concept of what getting good was.

The thought keeps going through my head, if I ever have children, would I actually let them play something like this, because getting someone angry at a video game seems like the wrong thing to do. But these kinds of games actually made me better at collecting, navigating and what-not. You could let them find their own gem they will always remember, as it pushes you further and whenever you feel like giving up, you still keep coming back for more.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 20, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I'm still sad that Splinter Cell used the bad ending in Double Agent as canon.  The good ending wasn't even particularly hard to get, you just had to be quick in between missions to make everyone happy.


Completely forgot about that!


----------



## robot zombie (Apr 20, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Lol!! I did end up having some long game sessions. I thought I started on a day off in the middle of the week, and finished Sunday. It was one of those games that doesn’t let go. That’s one way I measure if it’s good or not.


Glad you've enjoyed it as much as I have. I was starting to feel like I was going crazy singing its praises while nobody else said a word! It would be such a terrible shame for that game not to get all of the love it can get! It's so good.

It's not a revolutionary game, I guess, but it takes what it does to a level most never reach. And it has a really unique charm with the meticulously-crafted settings, endearing characters, and interesting story. The gameplay is similarly engaging and nuanced. It's a place I frequently find myself wanting to come back to. Mind you I think I've probably put in many more hours than you at this point... but as you said that's a good indicator of something good.

Can't undersell the fantastic visuals. On a technical level it's nothing too new. It comes down to the execution, which is almost deceptively complex. The visuals appear effortless but upon examining closer, you can see that they're as tactically-assembled as a ship in a bottle. That aside, I would be here all day going over all of the fundamentals that it just nails. I gotta hand it to 4A... they really know their stuff. They know what they can do and how to use it to the max. Oldschool, brick-by-brick graphical techniques, sort of like how back in the day devs had to calculate everything to look good to make up for lacking graphical capabilities. 4A does that here, only the graphical capabilities of today take it over the top. I think it approaches the best we can do with the methods we have at this time. This game, I would say, is consistently "great" graphically... like maybe the base graphical level isn't earth-shattering, but they're always very good and that is the minimum it gives you. The core system that holds it all up is extremely well-honed - never left to just 'run free'. More reliably so than most games. And then... scattered very, very generously throughout the whole game are points of absolute, pinnacle-level excellence. Every time I start up the game, it feels like a series of moments that make me say "Oh my god, this game looks so good. Look at this. This shit is crazy-looking!" It never seems to get old for me. Other people watching me play have been similarly impressed.

The lighting really sets the tone. Just oozes atmosphere and style. The weather/ToD system in particular is something else. The skies really get me... so often they just seem to coat everything in "awesome." Like when the sun is rising over a twisting, sprawling cliffside... you are in a place where it hasn't risen over yet, just basking in twilight, while just ahead of you is a point where the sun pokes out and soaks everything in magnificent yellow-orange radiance and you can see that line where the rays are cut-off by the cliffside towering over you. Just takes your breath away. They're probably just ordinary godrays, but the way they're intentionally implemented in that exact, obviously anticipated circumstance makes it very special and impactful. And so many of these profound little moments of beauty are completely unique. They make you think "...it can do that?!" It's sort of like how some folks say there must be a god because how would we have so many things like [unexplainable thing] otherwise? You just know it's intentional with the frequency and the level of impact it consistently delivers. Somehow the game is set-up to just always throw those seemingly-unimaginable "right place - right time" moments at you. Always golden hour in Metro. Just when you're ready to take a break, you'll have another one and play for another hour. 

Like, in a lot of games, much of the dynamic weather/light elements are sort of just 'random.' They designate a bunch of parameters and just let em go universally. The same sets of conditions come and go as they please, anywhere. In Exodus, they instead chose to pre-configure an impossible-to-ascertain set of different 'specialized' lighting/weather scenarios that are very intently set up to give maximal impact, even going so far as to designate certain conditions to ONLY appear in certain areas. Like, down to the level of "if the player is here looking here and the sun is there and the clouds are there, we need to tweak this, this, and this so that it does that." It sounds absolutely ridiculous to assert but the reality of it is staggering. To do it on such a deeply preordained, location-by-location basis, and make it look completely emergent is absolutely brilliant. I might even call that revolutionary, in spite of what I said before. The exteriors in this game really stand out for that effort, oftentimes ONLY for that effort. *Talk* about polish, man. It took me a while of playing the game to realize why it always looks abit *too* perfect. They look like exteriors, but they're actually set up from more of an 'interior' mindset. The conditions are very 'built-up' in the best way possible. They just did it in a way where it's diverse and complex enough to not get repetitive, but redundant enough as to not be always trying to outdo itself.

The upside to this is that no matter where/when you are, everything always works visually and frames-up perfectly without ever really showing the same spectacle twice. The downside is that it probably takes a butt-ton of work to do right!

I always appreciate the attention to detail when it comes to how light behaves. It goes to a crazy level sometimes. If you pay attention, you can see how certain effects are specific to locations in order to make them stand out. Like in the Caspian, there is a tower-roost where reflections go up to some next-level shit. You stand under a tattered cloth waving rather tumultuously in the wind - it's partitioning a big doorway to the sun-kissed balcony. And looking down at your gun as you stand under it, you can actually see, in great detail, the reflections of that cloth's intricate movements flapping in the wind - from the tears on the edges to each hole torn out of the middle. And behind that you can see the reflection of the actual sky above you, with clouds rolling by, and the cliffside behind you partially obscuring it. It looks almost too real... so minor and yet you can't not see it. Anywhere else, guns reflect ambient light from the sky and objects, but you never see any real details in them - just diffused light. Even if it is especially lovely in this game... it is simple and common. I've tested it. They specifically added that extra complexity intentionally there. That's just one example that shows how much time and effort was dedicated to getting the visuals perfectly tweaked. There are so many eye-catching little things like that and it keeps every little place you go to fresh and memorable. It's everywhere.

The level of polish to the visuals is impressive all-around. Everything is set-up purposely, as opposed to just flipping the "OMGAMAZINGGRAPHIKKS" switch for everything. I think what really completes it is just how dynamic everything is. Light sources, shadows, objects, and entire scenes are alive with ambience and movement, just as much as our Artyom is with his head bobble and diverse action-triggered camera movements. If you think the screenshots are amazing, seeing the game in motion will really blow your mind. Just stand in one place and look at everything. It comes to life, no matter where you are. To list the subtle moving details I've found would make this post twice as long. It's too much to take in at once - multiple playthroughs give you new levels of appreciation for it.

This all adds a ton to what is, in every other way an immersive and meticulous world. As in, even if the graphics were only average on a technical level, it would still look _damned_ good. So many places look like something out of a movie... everything is in such perfect disarray, but that fact is not conspicuous at all. It's not one of those overly-cinematic, try-hardey games. Everything looks untouched by god and lived-in by people. It just 'is.' Everything is placed in a way that sets you up to see the world much as a master photographer would, with things falling naturally into powerful compositions. Scenes that emerge effortlessly and naturally as you traverse the environment. The "moving painting" cliche really rings true. The way so many different features 'add-up' is really cool. I appreciate the care that went into composition and framing. Nothing looks out of place and it is all very satisfying.

It helps that I love the aesthetic. Wastelands are old news by now, and yet Metro manages to look 'new' to me. All of the environmental assets have their own unique touches to them. But I especially love the designs of the weapons and all of their modifications. Really incentivizes you to get out and explore. They are so friggen cool-looking. I get stuck in the crafting menu, just cycling through them all and marveling at the ingenuity of them. It's the kind of stuff you only ever read about in books. You see the thought that went into them and the stories they tell. That is its own kind of realism.

The gameplay itself is extremely enjoyable, too. The combat generally feels really good, no matter what weapon you use. And the thing is... everything you can use in combat has a unique strategic niche that isn't always obvious. In the end, nothing goes wasted or unneeded. Most games, I shy away from throwable weapons out of preference for shooting... which in a lot of games, a preference is all it is - whether you choose one or the other, things go the same. The sense of strategic nuance is an illusion. You don't really have a choice in how things go down. Or maybe you get strategically significant tools handed to you right as you need them with no rhyme or reason other than to have yet another gameplay element in the mix, a la Zelda.

In this game you can have two very different ways of getting there and one is definitely better, but it's not always the same method coming out on top. Things just get very "loose" for lack of a better word. Can't use the same trick twice. You have to always think on your feet and adapt. Often trying new things can take things from frustrating to unexpectedly rewarding. And then you try to recreate the situation later and you can't. Resting on your own well-traveled FPS laurels will get you into trouble. You have to stop and realize when things are harder than they should be and get creative. Keeps it interesting in that you don't feel like you're fighting the same battle over and over again. Conflicts are actually sort of sparse, but super-memorable.

The exploration aspect was also well-implemented imo. It's just open-world enough to be enticing. How do I put it? It's like... when faced with a chance to explore, you feel like you probably _shouldn't..._ as though it may be a bad idea, but you really want to, even knowing you can skip it. You see something and you think "HOW do I get at that?" And you realize there are many different ways, all of them mysterious and potentially dangerous. Foreboding enticement. Everything you seek to do is a gamble, as you never know what's going to come next or if it's even worth it. They break the rules with that sometimes. It is always engaging because you really do need to actively be making choices... you can't just wander. Decide what and how to explore carefully. Same with combat, really. You're pressed to think and branch out because there's always a sense of unforeseen consequence. Like any other game, dominant strategy always wins out, but in this game there isn't a singular one. It can change without you realizing. Sometimes you need to stealth, other times you play it straight, but whatever you do, you have to minimize your consumption of valuable resources and figure out the most optimal outcome on the fly. You have to anticipate situations where you'll be stuck trying to turn things around and winding up crippled. Every potential confrontation is a puzzle.

But yeah... the exploration gets points from me. The environments you traverse beckon you to explore and reward you with all sorts of unique sights and secrets. And yet it never feels like you could've just passed something by when you're done. Even with the little nooks and crannies it all feels worth it, even when there's not an upgrade, piece of lore, or even a good stash of resources waiting. The journey itself is rewarding. I don't know how certain games do that. I just know that not many pull it off successfully.

So much to like about the game. I could go on and on. The best thing I can say about it is that a lot of care and thought went into cultivating immersion, from the story, to the gameplay, to the visuals, and even the audio. They make you think, observe, and exercise your sense of agency. You truly feel a part of what you're doing and what is happening to you, and to me that's what makes this genre of shooter great. Atmosphere for days and days and days. And you must always put yourself in your character's shoes - always minding everything around you, tending carefully to what people say (as well as little things you pick up traveling,) and considering all of your choices. You feel the sense of humanity and danger. Limitations and uncertainties. I can't lie, I really tensed up for my first couple of goes. Other times it makes you curious or stirs awe. Keeps you focused, keeps you playing. I've put in some loong nights because of the effect it has there.


FWIW I've been playing the game with raytracing on high for I don't know how long. As of the most recent updates to both game and driver, my 2060's been running it on Ultra settings at 1080/60 and... it's actually holding up? Like, really, really well! I don't know how they did that with the optimization. Previously it struggled worse (though not nearly unplayably) on the high preset. Now, on ultra, there are a handful of little spots that momentarily tank my FPS hard, but otherwise it is a perfectly smooth 60 FPS, without looking different from before. This is not me saying "Look at how awesome my gear is." It's more a testament to the game.

In a game that goes to such crazy lengths in order to convey a very finely-honed atmosphere, the global illumination adds a ton to the immersion factor. I'm glad that I'm able to run it. It's not even a debate for me. Forget what you've heard - personally, I think this is probably the coolest thing I've seen in a game recently. It adds a lot more to the impression of realism than you realize at first. Over time, it hits you that you've never seen anything like it. There's something a little 'extra' to how the visuals hook you. The biggest difference is in the sense of space and depth. I think what happens there is that when you have traditional, more 'faked' lighting, your brain knows that it's not filling out the space you perceive as it's accommodated to out in the world - it sees how light's behavior clashes with what shapes, contours, and lines 'suggest' it should do and doesn't know which suggestion to take. With GI, even if the lighting still isn't "realistic" it feels more like it's supposed to behave that way. Your brain has an easier time making sense of the more naturally-behaving light, freeing it up to better soak in what it's seeing. Without adding any extra detail, and often even obscuring it instead, global illumination makes every scene look more... 'complete'

That probably reads like woo-woo foo-foo nonsense and maybe it actually is. Just speaking to my experience. I think GI is much more important than the raytraced reflections or shadows as far as impact goes. That shit is going to be huge one day. It corrects little things that are hard to actively go in and tune on the developer end. But just because they're hard to pick out doesn't mean they don't make a huge difference in the overall impression. I can honestly say I had no idea how much of a difference it could make at first.

Only a couple of complaints over RTX in this game. The noise is pretty bad sometimes, especially on water in the distance. The other real major problem is that from certain directions, some rays inexplicably disappear. Other times, you'll be looking out at the water, with the sun in front of you, and the shadows of objects close to you and high up are "backwards." As in... the sun will cast hard shadows off of those objects forward _away_ from you as though the sun is actually behind you, when it's the shadows that should be behind you. Picture this... you are standing on a hill overlooking the ocean. The sun is in front of you, off on the horizon over the sea. Much closer to you is an electrical tower. The reflection of the sun on the water will be obscured by mysterious shadows being projected onto the water from off of the tower, like somehow there is a second sun somewhere behind you.

I have screenshots to show all of this. Problem is... I've been playing this game for weeks on end and just mashing the screenshot hotkey. I probably have around 1000 to sift through. No joke! For me this game is "Woah. Hold on... damn that looks cool," the game. At some point I will try to pick some to share. I'm thinking maybe somewhere around... 100?  Only kinda joking there... it's REALLY hard to choose just a few! 

I'll stop... for now. But seriously guys, if you actually read some of this, you can be my friend. But as your friend I implore you to PLAY THE GAME. How tragic is that launch debacle to sully a work of art such as this? Shit like this is meant to be cherished and lauded and instead we've got publishers doing dumb shit and people bitching about an effin' launcher. Who has time for that bullshit! Life is too short to pass up a really good game. What if you die before it comes out on Steam and never get to play? Imagine if you had spent more of the time before your untimely demise talking about how good the game is and enjoying the unique experience it offers instead of fixating on a negative technicality and missing out. I'll admit that I don't think what they did with the launch was a good move, but just sayin...


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 20, 2019)

Metro Exodus looks great and frankly, I don't care what launcher it's on, if I buy it.
Here's ten minutes of gameplay from IGN - check out the hilarious comments


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 20, 2019)

@robot zombie I have to say, you really should put together a review on Exodus!  I mean it.  Your deep thoughts and attention to detail are very exciting and illustrative.

You nailed many of the thoughts I have had on this game. They’ve been swirling around and honestly, there was so much good to this game in every respect that it was all jumbled up.  It’s why I went and replayed the first two again, to help separate it and allow me to identify how much 4A improved.

The game is immersive on so many levels, and it is atttention to detail everywhere that nails it.  From visuals to sound to settings to sort and dialogue, it seems handcrafted.  You used that word and it fits!  As to the visuals, I don’t have an RTX card, and yet the visuals still have that fantastic feel both near and far you described, with lighting and shadows being very, very good.

The one area I really feel this game is let down is in the conversations.  Artyom plays the same mute hero.  In 6 years, I really feel they could have implemented some kind of conversational system.  Right now it is awkward.  People you talk to won’t just say a few words or a sentence to you.  They have wonderful one-sided conversations, that are well thought out.  There is a lot there that fleshes out your companions, and even some of the more friendly NPC’s you meet.  Frankly, awkward is the word, really.  Just give him something to say to make things flow without pregnant pauses.

Anyway, you’re right, people should play this. It is easily in my top 10 games ever. It is not something people should deny themselves because of anstupid publisher.  If they do, they are only hurting themselves.  4A has made an unbelievably rich world, and life is to short as you say! 

I’m going to play this again starting today.


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 20, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> The one area I really feel this game is let down is in the conversations. Art Tom plays the same mute hero.



This is by far biggest gripe with it.



rtwjunkie said:


> As to the visuals, I don’t have an RTX card, and yet the visuals still have that fantastic feel both near and far you described, with lighting and shadows being very, very good.



Because RTX in its current state is utterly useless.  But we don't need to open that can of worms here...


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 20, 2019)

Once I got past the endless intro and skipped the countless cut scenes, *Max Payne 3* is a top third person shooter. Completely frantic, which I can only take in small doses.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 21, 2019)

I tried to use that Space Engineers monster in my last post in a scenario that ships with the game and "something something exceeds PCU limit something something something."  So I started digging around what PCU was and discovered that leviathan is over 370,000.  I checked what the scenario limit was: 100,000.  Total.  For everything.

So I chopped the top and bottom off the leviathan because that's quick and easy.  It only dropped to 340,000.  Then I looked at individual parts and their contribution to PCU.  Gyroscopes are 50 each.  It has over 3000 of them buried in the wings so there's 150,000 of the budget blown right there.  Well, that's a non-starter.  Back to the drawing board for me.

What I did was make a new Earth universe and then I copied the settings over from the scenario so it would 1:1 mimic the scenario.  Then I pulled up this super useful website to do the math: http://se-speed.ga/en/

I decided on 2,000,000 kg target with 8 atmo and 8 ion thrusters.  Well, I went over that pretty quick.  I was looking at a dry weigh of over 1,8000,000 kg and not even done yet.  So I threw two more atmos and two hydrogen on it and...the final weight came to almost exactly 2,500,000 kg and about 15,000 PCU.  I like the result...


Spoiler: Mission Accomplished














I'm already thinking about what I did wrong and how I can improve it.  It's too tall in the back and too short in the front (interior).  I'd like to make it more compact hopefully cutting weight.



Splinterdog said:


> Once I got past the endless intro and skipped the countless cut scenes, *Max Payne 3* is a top third person shooter. Completely frantic, which I can only take in small doses.


Ya barely started.  I replayed it a few months ago.  It was 13 hours for me on hard.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 21, 2019)

Man, playing Metro: Exodus I have already experienced things I didnt the first time, especially listening to people talk.  Deep subjects and long conversations.  The coolest was just now picking up a guitar and playing with Stepan on the. Train.  Little details.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 21, 2019)

All of the problems I discovered in the first iteration were fixed in the second.  And I gave it a sick gradient color scheme too.


Spoiler: My pearly whites flash rockets


----------



## Cvrk (Apr 21, 2019)

Totally Accurate Battle Simulator - nothing to do with Ultimate Epic Battle Simulator, this ones much more nicer and more realistic. 
With more than 500 units on screen you will lag like hell, unlike UEBS where you could have like 50k units at one time. 

However the units have a rag doll type of mechanic, the way they move or the way they get stuck on a building makes it all very fun. You can play the Adventure which gives you many pre-made simulations where the game gives you the map and how much you can spend on units.
__________________

World War Z - will play more in co-op. Just finished the main campaign. I feel this has repetitive gameplay value ONLY if you play with a friend. Other than this is kinda useless.









It is not a L4D2 replica. The zombies have more moves in them, they are not sponge bullets weapons have weight. Each bullet counts, head shoots are 100% worth. WHat it dies take so getting used to is that the game tries tog et you scared when you see a wave of infinite zombies coming your way. 
It's only scary the first time. After a while it gets very old. You can play the same level over and over to unlock more weapon upgrades and to boost your class. 

Still for 35 euro and 4 player coop this is solid.


----------



## Lindatje (Apr 21, 2019)

World of Warcraft, waiting for 8.2.
I went looking for a new game after a very long time. I have to say I didn't know it was that bad in the game world. There are almost no good games anymore, games like Mass Effect 1.2, Diablo, Dragon Age 1 and so on.
Where have the games gone with good gameplay and above all a good story?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 21, 2019)

Lindatje said:


> World of Warcraft, waiting for 8.2.
> I went looking for a new game after a very long time. I have to say I didn't know it was that bad in the game world. There are almost no good games anymore, games like Mass Effect 1.2, Diablo, Dragon Age 1 and so on.
> Where have the games gone with good gameplay and above all a good story?



I've started playing WOW again after a long time away. Played it for 7yrs then stopped for about the same


----------



## Cvrk (Apr 21, 2019)

Lindatje said:


> I have to say I didn't know it was that bad in the game world.



As usual it's just perspective. Horrible things are indeed in the video game wold, it's called clicking on the same mob over and over again waiting to get a better drop = World of Warcraft. 

So it's all about what you like. You should try AC Odyssey it's wonderful.  

On a side note, I am truly enjoying whats going on right now in the game world. One only needs a very large amount of money to enjoy. I just installed Wolfenstein Old Blood from 2015 again trying to make a lets play series f the game...it's horrible. 
Over the years there have been made great improvements to the AI, visual sounds etc. Can not play anything old anymore cuz i think it's not worth the trouble. Forward is the ONLY way. Eagerly waiting for Wolfenstein Young blood coop and Warhammer Chaosbane. 

I am sure you will find many new titles appealing. All you have to do is never look at the reviews just buy game and enjoy. 

P.S.: if you have the RTX graphics card you will love Shadow of the tomb raider


----------



## robot zombie (Apr 21, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> @robot zombie I have to say, you really should put together a review on Exodus!  I mean it.  Your deep thoughts and attention to detail are very exciting and illustrative.
> 
> You nailed many of the thoughts I have had on this game. They’ve been swirling around and honestly, there was so much good to this game in every respect that it was all jumbled up.  It’s why I went and replayed the first two again, to help separate it and allow me to identify how much 4A improved.


Thank you! Very flattering of my sloppy rambling  I'm glad you find it exciting. I am indeed very excited about the game. I get like that sometimes - it's almost like a drug-induced state... all of these things are sort of just 'there" and it becomes a race to make my words keep up with my thoughts. The subjects at hand are all I see. I'll be writing one paragraph while I'm thinking about the next.

But no, I have the same problem. I think that's why every time I try to pin it down I wind up just going on and on. But maybe that's the way to approach it, you know? I could probably go through and just break down a bunch of little details - almost too many things come to mind. That's something I would probably enjoy. And if I get the urge to write more about it, I think I already know where to start. I'll probably play through it a few more times anyway. We'll see what happens. If I find myself in that mode again I would love to break it down more and do something more polished/focused. I glossed over so much! This is one of those games that really deserves a careful point-to-point analysis.

There's definitely a bigger picture to be had somewhere in just breaking down little details and events... there are things you see, events transpiring, and just common aspects of the gameplay that encapsulate what makes the game good in a broader sense... and it comes off in a way that conveys more information than simple terms have the power to condense. It's full of these microcosms that make you think "Oh, THIS is how it's supposed to be." It's an important release. You can describe the game in general terms as is often done in reviews... just line up parameters and gauge them comparatively. But doing so kind of negates many of the things that really make the game stand out, imo. I've seen this in a few reviews of the game already. They compare the game favorably to others, but don't showcase the stuff that really makes it such an amazingly 'complete' and all-consuming experience. You're lucky if they barely touch on it. I think that's something you can probably only glean with time most reviewers most likely don't have. It can't really be packed-down into a text the length of a page or two in a book. When you sit and play the game, it's immediately obvious that you are in good hands, but the reasons for that are less obvious... which to me is another mark of quality craftsmanship. It's a nascent, flowing experience, from start to finish. The inner workings and deeper reasons are difficult to pick out. It just is - much like the sun rising and setting. It has the illusion of being self-manifesting, when in reality, people worked to create the experiences you're having in just such a way that you forget you're simply being taken for a ride. The barrier between the player and the game drops off and you become "plugged-in" to it. Makes it very difficult to ascertain what exactly you're experiencing and why because it transcends your usual means of interpretation. There just isn't that hard line to draw between what you experience and what is generating that, a lot of times.

That might be the nicest thing I can say about it. It really is one of those games where you sit down and forget that you're just sitting and playing a game... for hours.



> The game is immersive on so many levels, and it is atttention to detail everywhere that nails it.  From visuals to sound to settings to sort and dialogue, it seems handcrafted.  You used that word and it fits!  As to the visuals, I don’t have an RTX card, and yet the visuals still have that fantastic feel both near and far you described, with lighting and shadows being very, very good.


I think I've said before, you lose nothing without RTX. That doesn't make the game and it looks every bit as good without it. Mostly what I'm looking at is the implementation and the impact. I think it adds something interesting to the overall visual impact and I think it has enormous potential. In itself, it's nothing major. Being able to see it reasonably and have it do something very noticeably good is a plus. 4A didn't need GI to make the game look absolutely fantastic! But I am happy to be able to see what it adds and how it changes things in a game where light behavior is paramount to the whole feel. With the placement of the light sources in this game, I think it works really, really well. Surprisingly so.



> The one area I really feel this game is let down is in the conversations.  Artyom plays the same mute hero.  In 6 years, I really feel they could have implemented some kind of conversational system.  Right now it is awkward.  People you talk to won’t just say a few words or a sentence to you.  They have wonderful one-sided conversations, that are well thought out.  There is a lot there that fleshes out your companions, and even some of the more friendly NPC’s you meet.  Frankly, awkward is the word, really.  Just give him something to say to make things flow without pregnant pauses.


I feel the same. The dialogue sequences are pretty good, occasional cheesy voice acting and all. But those scenes where you're clearly having a conversation, but Artyom isn't saying anything, are awkward. It reads like an unfinished ad-lib. I'm fine with the "silent protagonist" approach. Plenty of ways to make that work. But you have to pick one or the other. Either flesh out the player character with lots of interaction, or keep it brief and allow the game and the way you choose to play define the player character in the player's mind. It's really pretty egregious here when you consider that there are 3 books featuring Artyom as a main character. Surely it wouldn't have been too hard to pull some dialogue for him out of those.

Though I guess it is a compromise. There aren't too many real, dedicated cutscenes... when you're getting that 'extra' diologue and interaction, the player is free to move around, look at stuff, stand at the workbench... what have you. You can even just walk away. It would be equally awkward to have Artyom getting into involved conversations while just faffing about the place. These things are made less jarring and more natural-feeling because Artyom *doesn't* talk. So it's like... do they lock you in to experiencing this dialogue and making a fixed set of choices that determine how it goes or is the sense of agency and freedom of interaction (or non-interaction) more important? I've seen many different approaches to dealing with this and none of them are too ideal. Definitely room for improvement in the Metro series, though. I don't think the current solution is perfect.



rtwjunkie said:


> Man, playing Metro: Exodus I have already experienced things I didnt the first time, especially listening to people talk.  Deep subjects and long conversations.  The coolest was just now picking up a guitar and playing with Stepan on the. Train.  Little details.


Oh yes... there is a lot of that. Some of them are quite silly, but add tons of character. All I can say there is... train whistle 



Splinterdog said:


> Metro Exodus looks great and frankly, I don't care what launcher it's on, if I buy it.
> Here's ten minutes of gameplay from IGN - check out the hilarious comments


Oh good lord... I can see why. My god is that bad. I mean, it's not the easiest game, but it's like the player there completely doesn't understand the mechanics. How do you not know you're blowing through enough resources to clear two major areas before you even reach the first one in the hub!? By that point in the game you gotta know that you're completely crippling yourself. There's no way they made it out of the Volga playing that way. You'd just be terribly stuck. Horrible way to showcase the gameplay. Sometimes even experienced gamers have those little moments of noobish stupidity. This cat lives it. I'd hate to see them attempting one of the steath passages. That is just embarrassing, man.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 21, 2019)

robot zombie said:


> train whistle


Did that!!


----------



## metalfiber (Apr 22, 2019)

Playing AC Origins. Waiting on the next DLC for AC Odyssey on the 23rd so i can add to the stats...


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Apr 22, 2019)

moar Destiny 2 as always.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Apr 22, 2019)

metalfiber said:


> Playing AC Origins. Waiting on the next DLC for AC Odyssey on the 23rd so i can add to the stats...
> 
> View attachment 121484


here's mine


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 22, 2019)

metalfiber said:


> Playing AC Origins. Waiting on the next DLC for AC Odyssey on the 23rd so i can add to the stats...
> 
> View attachment 121484





cucker tarlson said:


> here's mine
> View attachment 121488


Oh damn, how much time do you have in Origins?  Making me think I should buy them sooner rather than later because Odyssey at least looks like an excellent value.


I came to a realization that my survival save in Space Engineers that I haven't played since a year ago probably should be scrapped and I should start fresh because of "Experimental Mode."  Basically all old saves are forced into that which means the game is constantly bitching about things like grids being too large, there not being block limits, etc.  Starting new means no Experimental Mode which means pretty severe restrictions on players but that also means a better gameplay experience for everyone.

Then I decided that I've more or less exhausted myself on Space Engineers again having built three large ships in rapid succession so...


I'm playing Valhalla Hills right now waiting for Interdimensional Games to grant beta access to a new project of theirs (free/ad supported Android/iOS choose your own adventure in the Consortium-verse).  Find all the typos!


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 22, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I tried to use that Space Engineers monster in my last post in a scenario that ships with the game and "something something exceeds PCU limit something something something."  So I started digging around what PCU was and discovered that leviathan is over 370,000.  I checked what the scenario limit was: 100,000.  Total.  For everything.
> 
> So I chopped the top and bottom off the leviathan because that's quick and easy.  It only dropped to 340,000.  Then I looked at individual parts and their contribution to PCU.  Gyroscopes are 50 each.  It has over 3000 of them buried in the wings so there's 150,000 of the budget blown right there.  Well, that's a non-starter.  Back to the drawing board for me.
> 
> ...



If you enable experimental mode shouldnt you be able to get past that PCU problem? 
Edit nvm just read your last post


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 22, 2019)

PCU basically says there will be a problem, and there is.  The server simulation speed is at about 15-30 fps while the game is rendering at 80+ fps.  A server shouldn't have much more than 100,000 total PCU (default) because it's not able to simulate it all.

The two new ships that are capable of (inter-)planetary flight are less than 15,000 PCU.  It's sad that only four of them can exist at a time in the world but until they multithread the hell out of simulation, smooth with limitations is better than a slide show.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 22, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> PCU basically says there will be a problem, and there is.  The server simulation speed is at about 15-30 fps while the game is rendering at 80+ fps.  A server shouldn't have much more than 100,000 total PCU (default) because it's not able to simulate it all.
> 
> The two new ships that are capable of (inter-)planetary flight are less than 15,000 PCU.  It's sad that only four of them can exist at a time in the world but until they multithread the hell out of simulation, smooth with limitations is better than a slide show.



Sure, if you play on server. I had most fun in creative to be honest and as long as you're not going online, you can take things pretty far in experimental mode. In fact that's what the game always used to be running at. You also lose some simulation detail mostly in collisions when you disable experimental. It takes out a lot of the fun stuff just for the sake of stability. I guess the upside of non-experimental is that finally, pistons are no longer hidden nuclear bombs that may destroy your creation at any given point in time.



robot zombie said:


> Oh good lord... I can see why. My god is that bad. I mean, it's not the easiest game, but it's like the player there completely doesn't understand the mechanics. How do you not know you're blowing through enough resources to clear two major areas before you even reach the first one in the hub!? By that point in the game you gotta know that you're completely crippling yourself. There's no way they made it out of the Volga playing that way. You'd just be terribly stuck. Horrible way to showcase the gameplay. Sometimes even experienced gamers have those little moments of noobish stupidity. This cat lives it. I'd hate to see them attempting one of the steath passages. That is just embarrassing, man.



Well, gotta give the guy credit for trying to play this shooter on a console. I mean, you can see the clunky left and right. Picking up one item from a locker is a proper chore, many sore thumbs involved. Perhaps that alone is enough reason to not take it seriously anyway...

I vividly remember playing Fallout 3 and Oblivion on PS3, my hands certainly did not like me being the hoarder I was. And then there was inventory management after that 

The consolification that Exodus has also kinda turned me off, I need to hold buttons to loot even when playing with mouse/kb... (or did I miss something?) Still need  to get back into it and past that nuisance, it was that No Man's Sky 'WTF' moment all over again. Haven't finished it yet... it felt a bit sluggish to me and I wasn't in the right mood for that. And for some reason what also really stood out for me was the weak AI and NPC interactions with the world. Just in the first sequences (the stealthy bit where that train is stationed) of the game I noticed multiple clipping errors, enemies shooting through/into walls and not using corner cover positions right. They also respond _very slowly_ to whatever you do. Felt a bit like nothing happened between 2033 and this installment, well, apart from the 'Reduxing' of the engine which I feel still isn't a real improvement in fidelity, a lot of definition and rawness in the image was lost there. Exodus does bring some of it back but that is all tesselation. Textures often still look a bit washed out and low res. Then again the way it does snow and ice is wonderful, and you are spot on about the cinematic qualities in level design.

May come out overly negative but I still like Metro for what it is, an immersive SP shooter. Will definitely finish it up at some point. But as much as it deserves praise for its strong points, I think the above failures/problems are hard to miss and I had expected 4A to work on those. They aren't new...

I think what this game really needs for me is to be played on Ranger mode. No hud and spartan gameplay. It gives me a reason to play it slow, because the game's clearly still built for that.


----------



## metalfiber (Apr 22, 2019)

I don't have as much stat numbers on AC Origins. Built a new system and i didn't restore the old saves. They would be about the same i'm guessing. Can't wait to wield Thor's hammer in AC Kingdom in 2020.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Apr 22, 2019)

After completing new colossus I craved more wolfenstein so I tried old blood






let's begin with the bad cause that's what you notice right away

the game is capped at 60 fps,which to my eyes is just terrible in an fps game.There's textures fading in and out and some object models,ehhhhhhhh,just see



Spoiler: what the hell



















now,the game quickly made me forgot the downsides.it's exactly what I wanted to get after new colossus-good old wolfenstein,set in gloomy castles and prisons.the overall visual design of the game meets my expectations perfectly.as for the gameplay-more of the same is always a good thing when we're talking about wolfenstein.dual wielding rifles,combat knife takedowns,exploding ubersoldiers and cyber dogs - hell yeah,the more the better.


Spoiler: nice shots


----------



## AltCapwn (Apr 22, 2019)

I recently started playing For the King which is a turned based action game and it's pretty fun. Supports "Couch Gaming" which is super awesome. Been playing with my friends and his girlfriend, super relax and much fun with a beer or two (or ten).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 22, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> It takes out a lot of the fun stuff just for the sake of stability. I guess the upside of non-experimental is that finally, pistons are no longer hidden nuclear bombs that may destroy your creation at any given point in time.


Shared inertia tensors really help with that.  I have 25 stacked pistons for a drill press all one tensor so the whole stack of them move as one physics object instead of 25.  Without the shared tensor, yeah, all hail lord clang!


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 22, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Shared inertia tensors really help with that.  I have 25 stacked pistons for a drill press all one tensor so the whole stack of them move as one physics object instead of 25.  Without the shared tensor, yeah, all hail lord clang!



I've once been told that 0.20m is the magical number for all things in terms of spacing with pistons. Never did figure it out 

My past week has been Grim Dawn all the way.. This last expansion really is the cherry on top for this game and brings so many new things while adding more polish where it was useful. It only adds one class, but the versatility of it is insane. A fantastic numbers-game and ARPG at this point.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 22, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> I've once been told that 0.20m is the magical number for all things in terms of spacing with pistons. Never did figure it out


That ship I last showed a picture of actually had an implosion at the front likely caused by one (or both) pistons.  This 0.20m advice makes sense as a minimum distance because it stops the piston head from pulling against surrounding blocks that the piston will destroy (even at low force) given enough time.  Instead of doing that, I just put half-height blocks around it so the piston head can fully retract without crushing anything.


----------



## Stealthyboy (Apr 23, 2019)

I'm so excited I got Mortal Kombat 11 and the new Ac odyssey dlc is out and I just wanna get home from school and play them already!


----------



## metalfiber (Apr 23, 2019)

It's the Elysian fields, dog gone it.


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 23, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Making me think I should buy them sooner rather than later because Odyssey at least looks like an excellent value.


AC:O is humble mounthly atm for 12$


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 23, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Oh damn, how much time do you have in Origins? Making me think I should buy them sooner rather than later because Odyssey at least looks like an excellent value.


It’s a good value. I have 110 132 hours in Origins, and over 150 258 in Odyssey IIRC verified right now.


----------



## AltCapwn (Apr 23, 2019)

ne6togadno said:


> AC:O is humble mounthly atm for 12$


God damn just bought it on PS4 for 40 bucks


----------



## ozkisses (Apr 23, 2019)

I thought I was doing well paying $29


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 24, 2019)

I finished second playthrough of Metro Exodus without losing anyone that the game allows to die.  IT was perhaps even more fun the second time, as I made sure to experience as many situations with people as possible and spent a lot of time exploring everywhere.  Love that game!

I've started single player on The Division 2, as far as it will let me realistically complete it on SP.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 24, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> It’s a good value. I have 110 132 hours in Origins, and over 150 258 in Odyssey IIRC verified right now.







Have to keep that in mind when it comes up for sale again.

I completed two games of Valhalla Hills and getting bored of it.  Going to take another stab at Niffelheim.


----------



## Roddey (Apr 24, 2019)

I like playing puzzle games so when I am done with the big titles I will search for them. I am playing 7th Sector right now.


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 24, 2019)

Roddey said:


> I like playing puzzle games so when I am done with the big titles I will search for them. I am playing 7th Sector right now.


Have you tried out any of The Room series? Also, Return of the Obra Dinn looks entertaining


----------



## Lorec (Apr 24, 2019)

Chrono Trigger - mobile version. Touch controls suck, especially tent of terrors at the beginning with a touch screen was a pain lol. Great game, amazing soundtrack.


----------



## Stealthyboy (Apr 24, 2019)

I love the new AC Odyssey dlc I love the new place it looks amazing!


----------



## Roddey (Apr 24, 2019)

Ahhzz said:


> Have you tried out any of The Room series? Also, Return of the Obra Dinn looks entertaining


Yes, I played the first Room on a 13 hour flight at 35000 feet at 600 miles per hour. It was the fastest game playing I have ever played. Obra Din looks good.


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 24, 2019)

Roddey said:


> Yes, I played the first Room on a 13 hour flight at 35000 feet at 600 miles per hour. It was the fastest game playing I have ever played. Obra Din looks good.


The Mrs. and I are working on Room 3 right now, and hopefully will motivate her towards the Obra Dinn soon. Her laptop is older, and can only handle so much, but the graphics on Obra should be light enough.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 24, 2019)

still playing Azur Lane .... that's the only game i do a daily routine   on Nox for PC or on my phone 

i can't say i can complain about my advancement only using minimal starting fund for some ring and skins (basically 10-20$ every 2-3 month ) 



since i only missed 1 ship from a collaboration event (well ship ... non-ship rather ... so it's not something that bother me ... 1. they have nothing to do with the game or story 2. they are useless most of the time  ) while i missed strictly none of the limited event one ... the 7.4% missing are 2 submarine in special build (the only 2 last gacha i need to pull for now) 1 CBT ship i can't have for now, 7 retrofit (upgrade of existing ship that count toward completion % ... 2 on 7 are almost finished ... 35 are already done ) and 8 drop-only ship from story world 9-10-11 

of the ships i have 45 of them are between lvl100 and 110 most relevant skill to +10  with not much grinding, same goes for +10 equipment mostly tier 3 some tier 2  and a few tier 0 (tier 0 are usually special event tier 3 and hero unit like the F4U Corsair "VF 17 Pirate squad" )  went a long way since September 2018 


player versus player is ... well too easy if not useful... only got Fleet Admiral while taking 1st rank a few times ... didn't try to get Admiral Of the Navy title ... an eagle with 5 stars is already enough as a "merite badge" 


PVE manual play is fun and challenging after world 7 sub chapter 3 (actually after world 9 sub chapter 4 for me ... since i can let the game in auto mode till that sub chapter. )
World 9 Sub chapter 4 boss fun


well, a gacha game that treat their semi F2P player with generosity? ... that's a keeper.

alright it's a "weeb waifu collector game" right? well i am here for the naval history bits   and there is quite some good reference and anecdote inserted in the game which make it interesting even for a history freak like me.


----------



## robot zombie (Apr 25, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Well, gotta give the guy credit for trying to play this shooter on a console. I mean, you can see the clunky left and right. Picking up one item from a locker is a proper chore, many sore thumbs involved. Perhaps that alone is enough reason to not take it seriously anyway...
> 
> I vividly remember playing Fallout 3 and Oblivion on PS3, my hands certainly did not like me being the hoarder I was. And then there was inventory management after that


Haha, I put in I don't know how many hours of Skyrim, FO3, and New Vegas on consoles. Honestly I got so efficient at it I never noticed how clunky it was. It became so ingrained that I would just sort of flow with it. I've also played pokemon pretty avidly all of my life, so clunky menus don't bother me like that, I guess. I can do it for hours and hours without cramping up. You can get pretty quick with it eventually - though you have to pay attention to economy of motion. I've also kinda taken a liking to playing non-competitive shooters with a controller. I thought I would go back to KB/mouse for everything when I got back into the PC side of gaming but it didn't happen that way. Something about actual triggers just feels really right. In loot-heavy games, I prefer it doubly, even if it is significantly slower... mostly because I'm such a spaz, I'll make myself dizzy and miss stuff darting the mouse around wildly.

I am certain I'm the minority there, though. 



> The consolification that Exodus has also kinda turned me off, I need to hold buttons to loot even when playing with mouse/kb... (or did I miss something?) Still need  to get back into it and past that nuisance, it was that No Man's Sky 'WTF' moment all over again. Haven't finished it yet... it felt a bit sluggish to me and I wasn't in the right mood for that. And for some reason what also really stood out for me was the weak AI and NPC interactions with the world. Just in the first sequences (the stealthy bit where that train is stationed) of the game I noticed multiple clipping errors, enemies shooting through/into walls and not using corner cover positions right. They also respond _very slowly_ to whatever you do. Felt a bit like nothing happened between 2033 and this installment, well, apart from the 'Reduxing' of the engine which I feel still isn't a real improvement in fidelity, a lot of definition and rawness in the image was lost there. Exodus does bring some of it back but that is all tesselation. Textures often still look a bit washed out and low res. Then again the way it does snow and ice is wonderful, and you are spot on about the cinematic qualities in level design.


There may be something in the accessibility options for the button holds. I remember at least seeing them for the QTE's. Personally, I think the hold to loot mechanic is silly, even with a controller. Plenty of games don't use that mechanic and I don't recall ever having conflicts. If you're decently skilled with a modern controller, there's more than enough granularity to quickly target and grab stuff. So I do agree that is awkward. Stuff like that just has no place in a serious game, console or none. Better to make it an option for those who need it, for whatever reasons. *shrugs*

The 'slowness' I could take or leave. I really like the way movement is done, in general. You feel kind of awkward, like a dude in armor carrying 3 weapons and a bunch of shit ought to. I like how that presses you to think defensively and plan offensive moves carefully. It does wear on me sometimes, though. I keep the sensitivity pretty far up there and it still feels slow. And unfortunately turning it up further just cuts too much into granularity and makes aiming a chore. I've learned to just always "pop-in" from the hip before sighting. It's hard to get away with sighting up and looking around for targets. Good practice with shooters in general, but Exodus really insists upon it.

Worth mentioning, with earlier versions of the game, I swear looking and turning while slighted were twice as slow. I just remember it updating one day and suddenly it was like Artyom was on meth with me having cranked the sensitivity. So maybe they are making some improvements here and there.

The AI is... funny, yeah. I've seen all of the things you describe. Though oddly, I've had some playthroughs with no problems throughout the whole game. The AI is just magically better. And then there have been others with enemies walking off of towers and standing 30 feet in the air, clipping into stuff, and getting caught in loops 'searching' for paths. Mostly it was just a bit immersion-breaking, but sometimes it got really annoying. I'd be trying to take a fight to long-range combat and all of the enemies will barely engage... instead just jumping between 2-3 cover points endlessly - as if to say "nyeh nyeh! Can't hit me! Can't hit me!" And then, when the do pop out and shoot, the one-and-only shot from their peice of shit, bare Ashot will hit you right in the face - all from a distance where it is legitimately difficult to line-up a good shot with a fully-upgraded Valve. Oh god that was infuriating.

The blurry, washed out textures, I think I'm just used to in games at this point. I never mind, so long as things you get really close to are higher-res. Like, when you're climbing a ladder and the wall it's up against barely registers as a wall... that's a problem. I'm a bit more forgiving of it here because the visuals overall are very well-composed and the artistic quality in the textures is at least there. They're well-crafted even if their poorly optimized at times. I'd rather that than shitty, hacky 4k textures everywhere. Past a certain minimum, texture quality is a small part of the whole image quality equation for me.

Like... hm, here's where I'm coming from. The graphical presentation in a game is definitely very important to me. A AAA game should have it down better than games before it. I'm not talking visuals, here. Just on a purely technical level. But at the end of the day, all that matters to me is that it's good enough for the _visuals_ to shine through consistently and effectively. Which, imo they pulled off with Exodus. For me, it's got this immediate wow-factor that never really wears off... not because the graphics are next-level, but because for the most part they are done with care and compromises appear to be chosen such as to be able to convey a look and aesthetic that leaves an impression and draws you in. If it enables me to see compelling environments, I'm generally good with it. Like you, I'll nit-pick the graphics themselves to hell, which is why modding FO4 is an exercise in pure insanity for me. But I try not to let it keep me from taking in the things that the graphical techniques used are meant to portray. I see the issues, but all you have to do to get to my heart is make sure they're not completely pulling me out so I can look at how the level designs and environmental assets come together to make what's on the screen more than just a series of images. Compared to that, the graphics themselves are just a means to an end, if that makes sense. I'm not sure if I'm quite nailing-down the distinction, tbh. I guess I tend to draw a line between the graphics in themselves and the visuals they give rise to. I look closely at the techniques, but what I'm really hoping to see is a fully-manifested gestalt.

If you like the snow and ice, you'll really like the last chapter of the game. The whole thing will be nice eye candy for you. I know I really enjoyed it, anyway. They really went all in on that whole snowy, post-apocalyptic theme they have going for them. It's definitely what they're best at, by far.

But yeah, what you mention is the kind of stuff I was getting at when I said the technical side wasn't revolutionary. I think they try to implement so many well-established effects and graphical techniques that you see compromises you might not see in other games for it to run even halfway decent. Optimizing a game like this must be a nightmare. There's definitely some limit-pushing happening that holds back certain aspects of the graphical presentation. I'm okay with it, just because in the end when I step back and take it all in, the impact is better than that of most other games I've seen, even if it has problems that other games maybe don't as much. It still looks better to me, even if in some ways the graphics aren't always.



> May come out overly negative but I still like Metro for what it is, an immersive SP shooter. Will definitely finish it up at some point. But as much as it deserves praise for its strong points, I think the above failures/problems are hard to miss and I had expected 4A to work on those. They aren't new...
> 
> I think what this game really needs for me is to be played on Ranger mode. No hud and spartan gameplay. It gives me a reason to play it slow, because the game's clearly still built for that.


I think they're very valid criticisms. I can appreciate that mindset and often look at things the same, though I don't often talk about it (like, man, you think I ramble now? )

I can't speak for the older installments because I haven't played them yet (and that's a _definite_ "yet.") All I know before Exodus is Stalker, which is so far back I struggle to draw comparisons. But if what you say is true then I'm right there with you. I can see where there are still things to work on as-is. I just also think that what they managed to do right is very, very good and really sets the game apart. There's enough there that I really appreciate for my mind to 'fill-in the blanks' where things could be better. I hope in the next installment they get some of the quirks worked-out, though. You say you hope you don't come off as negative. I say I hope I don't come off as being overly rosey!

And yeah, the game definitely favors the slow and steady approach. I very briefly played on the lower difficulties before moving up and having a much better time with it.



rtwjunkie said:


> I finished second playthrough of Metro Exodus without losing anyone that the game allows to die.  IT was perhaps even more fun the second time, as I made sure to experience as many situations with people as possible and spent a lot of time exploring everywhere.  Love that game!


That's pretty much how I did it. The first time through I was too antsy to want to fully branch out... I felt like maybe I'd go too off track and fuck myself by going places I shouldn't be. Easier to plan diversions when you already know where the game ultimately wants to take you.

I actually appreciate that. The hub worlds are fairly linear, but they don't feel that way and things aren't too hand-holdey. Sometimes a character will say "hey, you should go over there first" but for the most part you have to determine for yourself what is valuable to pursue. It's like, you're on a bunch of little side quests without knowing it. The lack of a detailed map, navigation system, or any concise objectives lists makes it more of your own little journey and makes exploring a lot more rewarding, even when you don't find much. I always appreciate when open-world games diverge from that traditional RPG approach. It's just a lot more immersive when it's not made into this hardline, point-to-point affair, rather than plopping you into a central point in this huge, scattered world with all of these obvious POI's that the game takes you on a full tour of. Better when you don't really know what you're getting into or if its even worth it. For me that helps take down the barrier between self and player-character. I'm not exploring these places because the game tells me to - sometimes it almost seems like it doesn't want me to go certain places because they're hard to get to and you don't get much. But it doesn't matter... I'm doing it because I want to and I've decided there's value to that. You know? Not easy to do without everything becoming a chaotic wash.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 25, 2019)

robot zombie said:


> Haha, I put in I don't know how many hours of Skyrim, FO3, and New Vegas on consoles. Honestly I got so efficient at it I never noticed how clunky it was. It became so ingrained that I would just sort of flow with it. I've also played pokemon pretty avidly all of my life, so clunky menus don't bother me like that, I guess. I can do it for hours and hours without cramping up. You can get pretty quick with it eventually - though you have to pay attention to economy of motion. I've also kinda taken a liking to playing non-competitive shooters with a controller. I thought I would go back to KB/mouse for everything when I got back into the PC side of gaming but it didn't happen that way. Something about actual triggers just feels really right. In loot-heavy games, I prefer it doubly, even if it is significantly slower... mostly because I'm such a spaz, I'll make myself dizzy and miss stuff darting the mouse around wildly.
> 
> I am certain I'm the minority there, though.
> 
> ...



I could go into every detail you mentioned but I'm going to stick to, great post, I recognize and agree to most of this and that includes your intro about the 'flow' of playing on console/with control pad, and how in my tiny mind it also felt 'smooth and quick'. Our perception is weird that way


----------



## Stealthyboy (Apr 25, 2019)

Polonic said:


> Witcher, Assasin's Creed, Gothic - from time to time.


Just wondering what AC and which Witcher?


----------



## SN2716057 (Apr 26, 2019)

Some more Arma 3 but I just bought Blade & Sorcery so gonna setup VR again


Shh..they sleeping


Spoiler: fly boi


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Apr 27, 2019)

A slew of screenshot from Destiny 2. Also, I got the Revelry's Wing Ornament & my Warlock looked FABULOUS!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 27, 2019)

Finished Niffelheim and started Assassin's Creed: Origins.

I get the impression Niffelheim is designed to be a massive time sink.  Everything breaks with use (like Minecraft) which means a massive amount of resources you collect go right back into making tools to keep working.  Progression is very, very slow and, I got tired of it and memory hacked some things.  Even with memory hacked things, I still found I didn't have access to enough wood because trees grow so slow (ended up memory hacking wood and building stones too).  Bugs that I reported long ago weren't fixed (like wood animal cages being infinitely reusable) and I also get the impression it's abandonware because I haven't seen heard of any updates in a long time.  With memory hacks, it is a fun enough game but without, game has major pacing issues.

First impressions of Origins are mixed.  I got bad hangs in the game like other people have reported.  I think it's because BOINC isn't backing off.  I have to experiment more with that.  The other thing I didn't like is that they completely changed the control scheme _again_.  Assassin's Creed through Assassin's Creed Unity had a good control system based around high and low profile actions.  They changed it in Syndicate which is initially jarring but got used to it soon enough.  Origins is completely different and kind of non-sensical (most combat actions are on the triggers and should buttons instead of the face buttons).  I haven't played it enough to get used to it yet so...jury is still out.  Other than those two sticking points (and how the latter makes combat ridiculously difficult), I like what I see so far.  The eagle vision burst function is nice, the loot in random containers is nice, and the world is nice.


----------



## jormungand (Apr 27, 2019)

Got my Ursine GrandMaster Armor, now back to main story. I realize now how a DLC got best RPG of the year. This game is amazing


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 27, 2019)

Doesn't surprise me.  Blood and Wine has more main plot than the main campaign does.  I really think the music in Blood and Wine is the best in the whole trilogy.  Pretty sure they even remixed the best Witcher song for it.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 27, 2019)

Finally, after a couple years of trying everything I could find, I finally got Wolfenstein (2009) to install. Turns out that Microsoft themselves helpfully provided the instructions to turn off the patch which prevented most drm discs from playing or installing on W8.1 and below. 

So, it’s installed and I am now playing that rare Wolfenstein game that has no legal digital existence.


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 27, 2019)

That's a great game and I've got it somewhere, so I'll have to dig it out.
I'm playing my new acquisition, Watch Dogs 2 and it's really does look amazing.
I really enjoyed the first one, but this looks even better.


----------



## middydj (Apr 28, 2019)

forza 7 and forza horizon 4


----------



## DaniBeres (Apr 28, 2019)

GTA IV, but i decided to download The Forest game and try it out.


----------



## 64K (Apr 28, 2019)

Just finished FEAR and Fable: The lost Chapters. Fable was pretty good but it won't make my list of games that I will replay. Starting on Quake 4 and Oblivion. 

Killing Strogg is so satisfying.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 28, 2019)

DaniBeres said:


> GTA IV, but i decided to download The Forest game and try it out.


I would be interested in your thoughts on The Forest after you played it a bit!  I had my eye on it so long, but never seemed to finish getting out of development, so I stopped watching its progress.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 28, 2019)

I'm still struggling with combat controls in AC:O.  Every time there's a surprise battle, I'm rolling around thinking I'm attacking.  I usually die (playing on Nightmare difficulty).  Game reloads checkpoint, then I manage to do well in combat because my brain had a chance to transition from old controls that didn't really change in sneaking to new controls that are completely different in combat.  I don't know that I'll ever completely get used to it.  I kind of get why they did it because they want people to use the bow and firearms in every game up to this one were stupid as hell (mostly just spam a button and let auto aim take care of where they land).  They tried to address that problem in Syndicate and...it failed.  They're trying again here with something even more drastic.  I'm tempted to put down the controller and pick up the mouse: first Assassin's Creed game ever where mouse has the potential to handle better than controller. 

Setting Origins on the BOINC exclusive app list took care of stutters and pauses.

Enjoying it overall.  It almost doesn't even feel like an Assassin's Creed game they changed so much.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 28, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Enjoying it overall. It almost doesn't even feel like an Assassin's Creed game they changed so much.


Exactly. It’s totally changed (for the better I think), and improved on the new formula a great deal in Odyssey.  Origins was made by the same team that made Black Flag, and when you think about it, they do have a lot of similarities.

I actually enjoyed the control scheme very much in Origins and Odyssey, but maybe that is because I have always played the AC games with a Keyboard and Mouse.  They finally are friendly to that setup.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 28, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> I actually enjoyed the control scheme very much in Origins and Odyssey, but maybe that is because I have always played the AC games with a Keyboard and Mouse.  They finally are friendly to that setup.


That's what I'm thinking.  I beat the original Assassin's Creed using keyboard and mouse (didn't have a controller at the time).  I played part way into Assassin's Creed II with keyboard and mouse and found I didn't like it changing to controller early on and it was much better.  I later replayed Assassin's Creed with controller and that was a better experience overall as well.  It took them over a decade to finally lose their controller bias, it seems.

I don't know if it is better or worse yet.  I'm not really a fan of the MMO components and I still miss the original trilogy's counter combat pattern (which makes sense for a discovered assassin--they don't/can't have much armor and large visible weapons for defeating armor).


----------



## cucker tarlson (Apr 28, 2019)

good ol' blood


Spoiler: ss

















Splinterdog said:


> That's a great game and I've got it somewhere, so I'll have to dig it out.
> I'm playing my new acquisition, Watch Dogs 2 and it's really does look amazing.
> I really enjoyed the first one, but this looks even better.
> View attachment 121871



hell wd2 is one of my favorites.
it was the last game I paid full $60 for on launch day and it was worth it.you almost can't get bored with it.
The game has got horrible aliasing ,and it's really heavy to run.Probably the heaviest game my pc has seen ever once you explore the graphics options for the best looks.
Using temporal filtering it runs great but looks so awfully jagged it hurts my eyes.However, with txaa+smaa on it's one of the prettiest games out although managing 60 fps is almost impossible on a 1080Ti.
HTFS look fabulous too but I'd have to get a 2080Ti to run it at ~45 fps @1440p.With a 1080Ti I get 33-35 fps avg. with sub-30fps drops once they're enabled.
God damn this game looks fine tho! some hq shots I took



Spoiler


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 28, 2019)

I tried keyboard and mouse and...it's terrible.  Trying to rebind it is even worse because of bind overlap that the UI bitches about it.  They fell into the trap of not keeping it simple.

I tried controller alternate scheme and...it's terrible.  It seems to have more of the old style of control with trigger doing high profile actions but combat is just wrong (couldn't even figure out how to fire the bow).

I think I'm going to have to stick to default.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 28, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> couldn't even figure out how to fire the bow


Just right mouse click to aim, then fire button.  You’ll have to get comfortable because bow use is a big part of this game and the next.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 28, 2019)

I meant on controller alternate.  Left trigger aims but couldn't figure out what fires.  It fundamentally didn't matter because I was pushing all of the wrong keys all of the time so...wasn't going to stick to it.

The problem with keyboard and mouse is using modifiers (i.e. shift) to do many combat actions.  Why didn't they do something sane like have heavy attack on its own bind and, by holding that button, perform overpower attack.  Or why not make the light attack bind always be the same as assassinate (assassinate is always contextual).  They considered these things for controller so controller ends up being the better experience all around but it's still not intuitive.


Edit: I decided default controller scheme is best.  It's still terrible but it's at least playable.


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 28, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> good ol' blood
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ss
> ...


Agreed, it really is a looker. I had to dial down to very high from ultra just get around 60 fps, but my RX580 is holding up well, no doubt helped by the Ryzen.
The only thing I haven't figured out yet is how to hack remotely, ie from a distance.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 28, 2019)

Still doing the occasional MTGA. There is/are two new card series out between now and my last post about it. Game is coming along nicely and plays well. Can definitely recommend.

And through all the meta changes of the past months, this deck is still so very strong. So capable against most strategies, and lots of fun to play. Feel free to copy 

Going to try and snag platinum rank tonight... Gold tier 1 currently.





Boom!


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 28, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Still doing the occasional MTGA.



I just can't do mtg without cards...good times.


----------



## vectoravtech (Apr 29, 2019)

wish I was this good, and I like the sound effects.


----------



## advanced3 (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Apr 29, 2019)

eyyy another Air 240 owner 
another Destiny 2 screenshot. Got meself the bunny-eared Ghost shell for the Revelry event. Should go well with the armor set I have.


----------



## Stealthyboy (Apr 30, 2019)

Uggg at this point I litterly can't decide what to play. i have really just been playing Detroit become Human, Borderlands 2 and Slime rancher xD


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 30, 2019)

235 hours in and still enjoying Odyssey.  I just completed Xenia’s pirate questline, and am continuing on the Lost Tales of Greece.  That is a dlc questline that impresses me not only by the number of quests, but the amount of territory one covers throughout Greece. 

Next are the Ancient Blades questline.  I killed one of their members in a hideout I randomly came across and explored.  And now that Atlantis dlc is out, I think I may be sinking another 20 hours into this thing.  Not too bad considering a fair number of AAA games come with less than 20 hours of playing time.


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 30, 2019)

I'm back with Shadow Of The Tomb Raider, now that the final DLC has arrived and it's pretty challenging, so well worth the few dollars I paid for the season pass.


----------



## Vario (Apr 30, 2019)

Mordhau https://store.steampowered.com/app/629760/MORDHAU/


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 30, 2019)

Vario said:


> Mordhau https://store.steampowered.com/app/629760/MORDHAU/



Intriguing.



rtwjunkie said:


> 235 hours in and still enjoying Odyssey.  I just completed Xenia’s pirate questline, and am continuing on the Lost Tales of Greece.  That is a dlc questline that impresses me not only by the number of quests, but the amount of territory one covers throughout Greece.
> 
> Next are the Ancient Blades questline.  I killed one of their members in a hideout I randomly came across and explored.  And now that Atlantis dlc is out, I think I may be sinking another 20 hours into this thing.  Not too bad considering a fair number of AAA games come with less than 20 hours of playing time.



While the game is the best AC game I have played, I still find it repetitive.  Maybe because I have to clear everything out before moving on so I get large breaks in the story and get disconnected from it.


----------



## jormungand (May 1, 2019)

And i found another one after looking for them so much !!!!


time to FIGHT!!!!!! BRING IT ON!!!!


----------



## metalfiber (May 1, 2019)

Stealthyboy said:


> Uggg at this point I litterly can't decide what to play.



I know what you mean. Got though Assassin's Creed Odyssey and Origins with the DLCs. Finished up Tomb Raider and the DLCs, started with the 2013 version. Did the whole Witcher thing last summer, 1,2,and 3 but i am tempted by a unicorn. Maybe i'll start that free game of Assassin's Creed III Remastered.


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 1, 2019)

didn't know steam lets you upload 20gb to a cloud
here are some of my old blood SS

https://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198279492266/screenshots/



jormungand said:


> And i found another one after looking for them so much !!!!
> 
> 
> time to FIGHT!!!!!! BRING IT ON!!!!
> ...


yrden trap + manticore build + cat's eyes mutation- effortless for alps,just blow their ass up with crit exploding bolt hits


----------



## metalfiber (May 2, 2019)

A zombie elk keeps following me in Assassin's Creed III Remastered.


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 2, 2019)

Did Joe Rogan develop this game?


----------



## Stealthyboy (May 2, 2019)

metalfiber said:


> I know what you mean. Got though Assassin's Creed Odyssey and Origins with the DLCs. Finished up Tomb Raider and the DLCs, started with the 2013 version. Did the whole Witcher thing last summer, 1,2,and 3 but i am tempted by a unicorn. Maybe i'll start that free game of Assassin's Creed III Remastered.


Thats a good idea. For me personally I havent got around to finishing episode one of the new Ac odyssey dlc but idk I feel sorta bored with it right now for some reason. As well I'm honestly just waiting for Borderlands 3 to come out.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 2, 2019)

Started into The First Blade dlc yesterday in AC Odyssey. Between this and The Lost Tales of Greece, they really add a good bit to the world and are well written.  Lost Tales had a lot of quests, and First Blade is very interesting, up against an old Greek foe.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 2, 2019)

Cities skylines. Really great game. Great time killer. Virtually endless, cant get tired of it.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 2, 2019)

de.das.dude said:


> Cities skylines. Really great game. Great time killer. Virtually endless, cant get tired of it.
> View attachment 122182
> 
> View attachment 122183View attachment 122184


Love that skyline shot!


----------



## Vayra86 (May 2, 2019)

de.das.dude said:


> Cities skylines. Really great game. Great time killer. Virtually endless, cant get tired of it.
> View attachment 122182
> 
> View attachment 122183View attachment 122184



Awesome. The whole map 

I've got a few dozen maps like that... except I never get much further than a couple of city blocks, attention span starts to waver... But its an awesome builder indeed.

Meanwhile...

many training dummies were harmed. Went mental with Mage Hunter, raw and pure elemental damage focus... mainly Word of Pain, which is one click = tag the whole screen and watch it die.





And then you find stuff like this









LOL


----------



## Splinterdog (May 2, 2019)

This Nazi deserved to kick the bucket.


----------



## SN2716057 (May 2, 2019)

I hate camping




The sound of the police


----------



## moproblems99 (May 3, 2019)

Just finished Exodus. Absolutely brilliant and a must not miss.

That said, got the good ending but...still a little miffed.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 3, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> Just finished Exodus. Absolutely brilliant and a must not miss.
> 
> That said, got the good ending but...still a little miffed.


I feel it is destined to end up a classic some day, there was just so much attention to detail they got right, and by that I mean all the little things and social things in life, that bring it alive. 

However, Artyom not speaking has such a jarring effect, and I would have liked one more area to adventure in.  Still, those are minor quibbles in a brilliant game!

Edited for grammar


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 3, 2019)

old blood gets more interesting every chapter

https://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198279492266/screenshots/

about to do a graveyard mission now


----------



## moproblems99 (May 3, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> I feel it is destined to end up a classic some day, there was just so much attention to detail they got right, and by that I mean all the little things and social things in lofe, that bring it to life.



Agreed, 4A did a great job making me feel like I knew these people.  When I would stop playing the Witcher for the night, I felt like I could call up Triss, Zoltan, or Dandelion and see if they wanted to go out for a drink.  I felt there.  4A did that with the Order.  I felt connected.  I felt a part of them.



Spoiler: Multiple Ending Spoilers



Which is why when Colonel Miller and Vesemir didn't make it, I was upset.  We were so close to seeing a totally happy ending.  I think Miller deserved to see the final outcome or a grand child.  He overcame his persona, only a little too late.  But he death gave birth to Kiril.





rtwjunkie said:


> However, Artyom not speaking has such a jarring effect, and I would have liked one more area to adventure in.  Still, those are minor quibbles in a brilliant game!



It bothered me at first.  But I was able to just fill in the blanks in my head.  Had they not done as good of a job with the story, it would have been a bigger problem.  I still would have liked them to have Artyom reply even if I couldn't control the dialog.


----------



## advanced3 (May 3, 2019)




----------



## moproblems99 (May 3, 2019)

advanced3 said:


> Pics



AC:Odyssey will be my fallback game right now but I definitely on the hunt for another game like Exodus or Witcher.  RDR2 would be a good fit but the bastards over at Rockstar want to double dip.

I really need excellent story telling to be able to maintain interest.  If the story is lacking then game play must not be repetitive or just flat out extremely fun.  Maybe when I did the new pc I'll setup my wheel and pedals in the other room for a dedicated race system.


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 3, 2019)

finished old blood.takes me back to rtcw memories.

















full ss gallery
https://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198279492266/screenshots/


----------



## SN2716057 (May 3, 2019)

Revisiting the Kingdom



And a bit of crawling..


----------



## vectoravtech (May 4, 2019)




----------



## jormungand (May 4, 2019)

THE WITCHER 3 - BLOOD and WINE

    i got to the point of no return in the story. so im trying to do the most sec. quests and hidden treasures. Exploring the whole map and getting all the witcher armors to 
Grandmaster level. 
But i have to add one point here  for those that love The witcher series and its this what im talking about....




i was debating  if buying the book or not. I was mad about the writer for going after CD Project red for more coin.
But the interest for The witcher series made me look the other way and forget about that, i think i did it for feeding my 
love on the Witcher series and everything that comes with it.
right now im at page 175 and wow there are so many elements that fit so good in the game story and fill all those holes 
not so deep explained. i expect to enjoy every piece of this game cuz the book is seasoning every part of the story.
Damn there are 8 books. i wish they bring another Witcher game after i finish reading all the books.

CD PROJECT RED you made a perfection from this book. theres no part i read that i dont see everyones projected in my mind as in the game.


----------



## moproblems99 (May 4, 2019)

jormungand said:


> i was debating if buying the book or not. I was mad about the writer for going after CD Project red for more coin.
> But the interest for The witcher series made me look the other way and forget about that, i think i did it for feeding my
> love on the Witcher series and everything that comes with it.
> right now im at page 175 and wow there are so many elements that fit so good in the game story and fill all those holes
> ...



My understanding is 2021ish there will be a Witcher game but no Geralt.  My guess is Ciri.


----------



## SN2716057 (May 4, 2019)

I need to practice my aim with bow&arrow

 (KCD)


----------



## moproblems99 (May 4, 2019)

Thinking I may start TW3 again.  I dunno, Maybe Exodus again...there is a hole now.

Anybody got some good story based games from 2015 or newer with settings similar to The Witcher or Metro series?


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 5, 2019)

Just started Dead Space









moproblems99 said:


> Thinking I may start TW3 again.  I dunno, Maybe Exodus again...there is a hole now.
> 
> Anybody got some good story based games from 2015 or newer with settings similar to The Witcher or Metro series?


played dying light?


----------



## Vayra86 (May 5, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> Just started Dead Space
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome game. Needs dim lit room and loneliness for maximum effect. Also: controller instead of mouse/KB. When I played this with mouse/KB it was super easy. Did highest difficulty and still walked right through. Also... part 1 still has something the sequels don't have. Still not sure what, but its the only truly scary one. @moproblems99 this is another story driven game btw. Also, setting/mood wise, maybe https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/This_War_of_Mine - its 'different' though, but pretty impressive.


----------



## moproblems99 (May 5, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> played dying light?



I have.



Vayra86 said:


> Awesome game. Needs dim lit room and loneliness for maximum effect. Also: controller instead of mouse/KB. When I played this with mouse/KB it was super easy. Did highest difficulty and still walked right through. Also... part 1 still has something the sequels don't have. Still not sure what, but its the only truly scary one. @moproblems99 this is another story driven game btw. Also, setting/mood wise, maybe https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/This_War_of_Mine - its 'different' though, but pretty impressive.



I had looked at this previously may need to give it a go.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 5, 2019)

At 268 hours I completed Legacy of the First Blade DLC in AC Odyssey.  It's a shame it is DLC, because the writing and narrative were top notch, and it is only with this that we find out about how Kassandra/Alexos (whichever you decide to play) continue into what becomes the Assassin's line.  For that alone, it is well worth it, although for its significance, it should be in the main game.  You do find out in the main game how she/he is part of it all, but this DLC really hits it home!  Next up will be the Atlantis DLC, but it isn't all released yet, so maybe not. 

Maybe I will start Close to the Sun, on EGS.













Spoiler: AC Odyssey Story Spoilers







































And then it morphs ahead to Bayek in Origins


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 7, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> Just started Dead Space
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope you're not intending to leave it to run over 60fps as the game can glitch out after exceeding x fps.


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 7, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> Hope you're not intending to leave it to run over 60fps as the game can glitch out after exceeding x fps.


thanks!will try v-sync on.


----------



## storm-chaser (May 7, 2019)

Just stared in on Doom (2016). Despite the fact my system not does not meet the minimum hardware requirements, game play is actually very smooth, almost flawless. 60-80 FPS. In terms of the game itself, I wish it was focused more (or dedicated to) on the first person shooter aspect (along with more ammo and better selection of guns upfront) - instead you sometimes tend to get stuck doing random chores in some seriously vast maps. All I want to do is to kill more demons instead of running around crossing off a basic checklist. So far I would rate gameplay at 7.4 out of 10...


----------



## Splinterdog (May 7, 2019)

TRAOD meets SOTTR


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 8, 2019)

I'm playing *Close To The Sun*.  This is an exploration-based adventure with alternate history and creepiness.  You are on the largest ship ever made, built by the successful and reclusive Tesla, who won out over Edison, and who has staffed his ship with all the scientific minds worth having in the world, except Edison and his spies.  You play as Rose, recruited to visit the ship by your sister Ada, who works in the communications section to investigate (for the paper you work for) the strange goings on aboard ship.

You arrive and find no one, the ship in disarray (Not unlike the spooky suitcase scene in the beginning of Dead Island).  Where is everyone?  It's creepy like Soma, just this sense you are being stalked by someone.  You have no weapons.  You'll need to figure out how to get doors and machinery and elevators working with a little puzzle work.  You also do some memory/scene access like in Tacoma.  You are limited in what you can interact with in the world, which is a bit of a minus.  Very nicely rendered turn-of the-last-century steampunk art deco vibe though.

Overall, it may seem like a Bioshock-esque type premise, which it kind of is, but there is enough difference here so far that I feel it sets its own mark and holds its own.











Launch Trailer here:


----------



## metalfiber (May 8, 2019)

I looked at the pics and i knew it was Bioshock...i was shocked that it's not.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 9, 2019)

metalfiber said:


> I looked at the pics and i knew it was Bioshock...i was shocked that it's not.


Definitely, but it has most definitely got its own identity.  I’m really enjoying it, despite having no weapons and my staying alive when discovered depends on running and choosing correct paths.  I think a better comparison at this point might be more leaning to Dead Space.


----------



## metalfiber (May 9, 2019)

I hope this one turns out to be good, else i continue with my summer theme of Assassin's Creed. A Plague Tale: Innocence comes out May 14th.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 9, 2019)

Played a little Payday 2 to show an Xbox One gamer why controllers suck in shooters (Reservoir Dogs Day 2 Mayhem, 170 kills, 160 headshots, 38% accuracy with full auto Union 5.56 and Five-Seven).

Otherwise playing Assassin's Creed: Origins still and trying to refrain from buying any more games for a while because my backlog is too long. 


There are way too many pictures in this thread that aren't [spoiler][/spoiler].  Better yet, put them in the thread where they belong.


Edit: Holy crap, just finished Camp Qetesh and Resheph on Nightmare difficulty and that was brutal.  Jebel Barkal (Predator Bow) was my #1 damage dealer, Neith (Light Bow) was my agro-getter, Storm Blades (Daggers) were my adrenaline regen, and Vox Populi (Regular Sword) was my overcharge damage dealer.  Basically I tried to keep my distance with Storm Blades equipped pelting it with whatever arrows I had (was perpetually out of both) which charged adrenaline.  When adrenaline was full, I switched to the Vox Populi, and got close to one of them and used the overcharge against it then I'd back off as fast as I could pelting the elephant further away with arrows so the closer one wouldn't try to tusk me.  Basically rince and repeat but being careful not to kill either one until both had very low health.  I killed Qetesh then unloaded all of my predator arrows into Resheph killing it too.  Game over, victory.

Once I realized how effective unguided predator arrows were, it was pretty easy.


----------



## metalfiber (May 9, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Once I realized how effective unguided predator arrows were, it was pretty easy.



Going around corners and back takes practice but well worth it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 9, 2019)

No no, against war elephants.  They're pretty big targets and that Jebel Barkal has a range multiplier so the further away they are, the more damage it does (just under 1000 per shot).  Can do over 9000 damage in a few seconds with them and then you get +5 predator arrows back from the loot bags that randomly spawn.

Being sneaky, I don't even do that.  I fire over/around obstacles and guide it in so they never have line of sight.


Finished the first arena on elite.  The brothers are so much more difficult to fight than the slaver.  Kind of disappointed that they didn't flip the two.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 9, 2019)

Don't have a clue why I'm doing this, but for some reason I bought Mechromancer DLC yesterday and fired up a new playthrough.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (May 9, 2019)

Playing Fallout 4 GOTY with some mods installed. Guess TF2 armor in hi-res looks way better than vanilla armor anyways... after not playing for some time, guess I'll be playing as long as I like until CP2077 comes out.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 9, 2019)

Finally beat the main story of GTA:V. I had a nasty habit of stopping halfway through for so long I forgetwhat was going on so I would restart. Finally didn't stop halfway through. 

Now I'm using the assasine missions to max out my money. 

I'm also playing Turmoil.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (May 10, 2019)

@newtekie1 I say it's by far the best in terms of character development imo. overall is ok.


----------



## Stealthyboy (May 10, 2019)

I almost finished my second play through of Detroit Become Human.


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 10, 2019)

It is Yakuza time again for me


----------



## Eskimonster (May 10, 2019)

I play World of tanks and Guildwars 2

*Account Value*
*135,661 g 55 s 29 c*
94,691 _g_ 87 _s_ excl. gemstore items

*Leaderboard*
*Rank 5,490*
You are higher than 97% of 205,819 accounts.                

*Liquid Gold (sell)*
*3,440 g 18 s 30 c*

*Liquid Gold (buy)*
*3,245 g 69 s 08 c*


----------



## Splinterdog (May 10, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> Finally beat the main story of GTA:V. I had a nasty habit of stopping halfway through for so long I forgetwhat was going on so I would restart. Finally didn't stop halfway through.
> 
> Now I'm using the assasine missions to max out my money.
> 
> I'm also playing Turmoil.


I finished the main GTA:V story ages ago and now I just dip into it now and again for the odd cop chase. It's just a shame they never came up with any single player DLCs as it's all online add-ons now. 
I don't play multiplayer at all and am never likely to.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 10, 2019)

Ferrum Master said:


> It is Yakuza time again for me


Would be for me too but going to finish Assassin's Creed: Origins first.


----------



## Kikovic (May 10, 2019)

Today i've finished Deus Ex:Mankind Divided. I liked it, was something that was in my catalogue but never started it.
As for Gta 5 yeah real shame they didn't do single player DLC.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 10, 2019)

I am continuing on Close To The Sun.  This game gets more and more addicting the further I get.  The suspense level is just right! I always feel the hairs on the back of my neck stand up, but no outright fear.  The chase portions are gripping, needing to make split second decisions on left or right in order to survive.  

The story and environment are the stars, with me constantly anxious to see how it all plays out. 

In any case, I have to get finished before the 15th, when Control releases.  Shouldn’t be a problem.


----------



## Splinterdog (May 10, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> In any case, I have to get finished before the 15th, when Control releases.  Shouldn’t be a problem.


Control?


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 10, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> Control?











From Remedy, makers of Alan Wake, Quantum Break (very underrated), and first two Max Payne’s.

Edit: Hmmm....it appears I may have much more time than originally stated.  It looks to be pushed back to August 27th.


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 10, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Would be for me too but going to finish Assassin's Creed: Origins first.



I have never played a minigame where you need to control your piss level . Some things there are true gems lol.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 10, 2019)

Ferrum Master said:


> I have never played a minigame where you need to control your piss level . Some things there are true gems lol.


----------



## Splinterdog (May 10, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> From Remedy, makers of Alan Wake, Quantum Break (very underrated), and first two Max Payne’s.
> 
> Edit: Hmmm....it appears I may have much more time than originally stated.  It looks to be pushed back to August 27th.


That looks really interesting.


----------



## stuartb04 (May 10, 2019)

A bit of handheld skyrim cant hurt


----------



## Vayra86 (May 11, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> From Remedy, makers of Alan Wake, Quantum Break (very underrated), and first two Max Payne’s.
> 
> Edit: Hmmm....it appears I may have much more time than originally stated.  It looks to be pushed back to August 27th.



Oh my.. YES.

This reminds me of a PS2 game. You had telekinetic powers as well. Can't get the name...

EDIT: got it. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Second_Sight_(video_game)


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 11, 2019)

@Vayra86 For some reason that sounds very familiar. I’ll have to look more in depth in the morning.


----------



## Rahnak (May 11, 2019)

Finished Rise of the Tomb Raider last week, finally giving Brutal Legend a try. Really digging the soundtrack and crazy story, but man, the combat system is roouugh.


----------



## silentbogo (May 11, 2019)

Kinda stuck in nostalgic mood since January. Beat RAGE, now I'm replaying all Borderlands installments starting from the first one (just achievement hunting).
What I like about these games, is that you can crank up the settings to the max even on the potato. Used to run it at 1440p on GTX950 2GB.
GTX1060 6G runs it smoothly at 2160p maxed out with fast sync enabled (G-sync is glitching out on my Freesync-enabled Samsung monitor for most games)


----------



## HD64G (May 11, 2019)

Finished the 3rd expansion in NWN2 (not as good as the first 2 or the main campaign) and now continuing Blackguards 2 and have just started Tormnet:Tides of Numenera. It seems pretty interesting but still at start. Borderlands GOTY Enhanced started the previous week in coop but not easy to combine our schedule to continue it. Seems much fan. Far Cry 4  and Assetto Corsa are casually being played too with many others on the bench for now.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 11, 2019)

HD64G said:


> Finished the 3rd expansion in NWN2 (not as good as the first 2 or the main campaig) and now continuing Blackguards 2 and have just started Tormnet:Tides of Numenera. It seems pretty interesting but still at start. Far Cry 4  and Assetto Corsa are casually being played too with many others on the bench for now.



Did you ever try Tyranny? If you want a condensed RPG with some very original design, that's the one  Great pick up on a sale.

Torment's still on my bucket list too...


----------



## HD64G (May 11, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Did you ever try Tyranny? If you want a condensed RPG with some very original design, that's the one  Great pick up on a sale.
> 
> Torment's still on my bucket list too...


It is in the backlog for now but thanks for the advice. I will think of it the next time I will decide what to start playing.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 12, 2019)

I finished Close to The Sun.  I have to say, color me impressed by the small studio Storm In a Teacup.  Their motto is keep it simple.  The game is simple. It has a simple theme and premise, which you follow through.  The story was tight, the voice acting excellent and the suspense just right.  They even managed a little light horror in there without me messing myself, so it succeeded in not being too much.

Based on what you had to do, which was traverse several levels of the ship Helios with three intermediate goals.  The atmosphere was well represented, if a little dark mostly, but power mostly out will do that.  I was able to do just enough exploring to whet my appetite and still stay on track.  Puzzles were just about right.  Trial and error only a few times got it for me.

Finally, the approximately 7 to 8 hour length was just right for this story.  Object interaction when on the run sucked though. If you didn’t click just exactly in the correct spot you got delayed...and killed. Cue chase scene again, take 14. 

I give this game a solid B+.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (May 12, 2019)

more Fallout 4 GOTY as usual... recent progress so far: unlocked Gun Nut LV4, Armorer LV4 & Science LV4.


----------



## psyko12 (May 12, 2019)

After playing Division 2 for a while and getting tired of the crashing (known issue with no fix from them after the Basin update), went back to Monster Hunter: World and was greeted with a Witcher Collaboration. IMHO one of the best collabs they have done (after Behemoth/Extremoth from FFantasy).

How they tailored in the Witcher mechanics into the monster hunter game structure is awesome.


----------



## SN2716057 (May 12, 2019)

GTA5 (in the process of modding)


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 13, 2019)

I’ve started in on some Ghost Recon Wildlands.  Playing solo. After researching the matter, many say it can be played solo.  It actually can, and Im doing it , but it requires a great deal of caution, recon and planning.  The execution has to be slow and deliberate and on your terms. That said, it’s been a good time waster.


----------



## metalfiber (May 13, 2019)

Still doing the Assassin's Creed summer. I got though Assassin's Creed 3 and now i'm playing Assassin's Creed 4 Black Flag. I had a heck of a time in trying to get Black Flag to run at the max of 60 fps. It would stutter and fps would fall into the 40s and back up, it was a mess. I tried the low preset graphics and that did nothing. To make a long story short i finally cut off Physx Particles and now it runs just fine with every other setting maxed out. I forgot how good Black Flag was. It's a heck of alot better than Assassin's Creed III Remastered, combat wise especially. I'll break up the Assassin's Creed summer with Rage 2 after Black Flag.


----------



## moproblems99 (May 13, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> I’ve started in on some Ghost Recon Wildlands.  Playing solo. After researching the matter, many say it can be played solo.  It actually can, and Im doing it , but it requires a great deal of caution, recon and planning.  The execution has to be slow and deliberate and on your terms. That said, it’s been a good time waster.



I have been alternating Wild Lands and AC:Odyssey while I search for a new game.


----------



## amit_talkin (May 13, 2019)

Going to play Witcher 3 expansions.


----------



## Abaidor (May 13, 2019)

I recently finished Doom 2016 on hard and had great fun with it running great @ 4K on my 1080Ti. I might play some of the arcade levels too for fun since I can't picture my self playing it again on nightmare.....too many great games on my backlog.

Now I picked up the Witcher series and I am currently finishing Chapter III on The Witcher 1 Enhanced Edition......Initially I got the Witcher 2 (GOTY) and was planning to play this only and skip the other 2. Then I read up a bit on the lore and decided to get number 2.....then I read more and decided to try the first game in the series (Enhanced Edition) and got stuck....I thought it would look absolutely terrible being so old but it is actually nice at 4K! The only problem is that the game is too easy at medium difficulty but I am just playing for the story anyway....


----------



## Rahnak (May 13, 2019)

Finished Brutal Legend yesterday. Pretty interesting game and a shame it took me almost 10 years to play it.
Next up is Shadow Warrior 2 and after having a pretty good time with the first game (the remake/reboot), expectations are high.

Also a question for my fellow gamers: Do you typically play more than one single player/story drive game at a time or do you stick to just one?


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 13, 2019)

Abaidor said:


> Initially I got the Witcher 2 (GOTY) and was planning to play this only and skip the other 2.


That got me curious: what made you initially pick out just The Witcher 2 to play out of all 3 (since it sounds as if you hadn’t played any of them)?



Rahnak said:


> Finished Brutal Legend yesterday. Pretty interesting game and a shame it took me almost 10 years to play it.
> Next up is Shadow Warrior 2 and after having a pretty good time with the first game (the remake/reboot), expectations are high.
> 
> Also a question for my fellow gamers: Do you typically play more than one single player/story drive game at a time or do you stick to just one?


Shadow Warrior 2 is IMHO an improvement in every way over the first.

To answer your question, I mostly play strictly one game at a time, although occasionally I have one on the side to dabble in if a particular day I feel I need a change of pace.


----------



## 64K (May 13, 2019)

Rahnak said:


> Finished Brutal Legend yesterday. Pretty interesting game and a shame it took me almost 10 years to play it.
> Next up is Shadow Warrior 2 and after having a pretty good time with the first game (the remake/reboot), expectations are high.
> 
> Also a question for my fellow gamers: Do you typically play more than one single player/story drive game at a time or do you stick to just one?



I'm usually playing 2 games at the same time. I spend a couple of hours gaming on my desktop at home just about every day and I probably shouldn't admit to this but I bring my gaming laptop to work when I know it's going to be a slow day and play a different game. My job is what would be classified as hurry up/ slow down and I have a private office so I don't disturb anyone at work.


----------



## moproblems99 (May 13, 2019)

Rahnak said:


> Also a question for my fellow gamers: Do you typically play more than one single player/story drive game at a time or do you stick to just one?



If the game is that good, I stick to one.  Partially because I don't have a ton of time to game so I don't want to lose the story between plays.  Otherwise, I'll play games from different genres at the same time.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 13, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> I’ve started in on some Ghost Recon Wildlands.  Playing solo. After researching the matter, many say it can be played solo.  It actually can, and Im doing it , but it requires a great deal of caution, recon and planning.  The execution has to be slow and deliberate and on your terms. That said, it’s been a good time waster.



Don't worry about that, by about level 10-12 you can literally play this game GTA/Rambo style 

But, its much more fun going in-character - slow and with planning as you describe it. I played the whole game solo... and with limited tools it really is that much more fun. I used to impose limitations upon myself every time I played to spice things up. Example; 'must use that plane to escape'. 'no alerts' etc.

I've really come to appreciate this game a lot, there is quite a lot of detail beneath the surface that is very well done. The map's design is a good example. Some areas you'd think 'why waste all this space' and then at some point it suddenly makes sense... and at the same time they've taken great care to provide a huge amount of stunning vista's everywhere you go. I've seen many, many open world maps that fail on all counts with these things.


----------



## SoNic67 (May 13, 2019)

Quake 2 modes. Tried the RTX, slow as expected on my GTX1080, and that reminded me of how fun it was. Added HD def textures and Beserker mod...
With that it can use up to 6 TMU in OpenGL


----------



## Ahhzz (May 13, 2019)

64K said:


> I'm usually playing 2 games at the same time. I spend a couple of hours gaming on my desktop at home just about every day and I probably shouldn't admit to this but I bring my gaming laptop to work when I know it's going to be a slow day and play a different game. My job is what would be classified as hurry up/ slow down and I have a private office so I don't disturb anyone at work.


I _might_ on occasion have installed Rimworld in a random folder in my "Projects" folder for use on days when my Projects aren't as present as other days....


----------



## Vayra86 (May 13, 2019)

Crap, I broke the game already...

Fancy Math: fast shield recharge
Grounded the Bee: +2581 bonus damage when at full shield
Fiber: indirect shots deal massive damage.

I'm shooting at feet and the ground now for a whoppin' 80k dmg and over... at level 30  Three shots killed the final boss... and in the event of death, there is always a Deathtrap summoned to make a kill somewhere 

Oh... and did I mention my shield effects also transfer to Deathtrap? 

Best of it all, I reckon these two drops are unique/fixed drops from two quests as well so I get an upgrade every playthrough/difficulty...


----------



## Stealthyboy (May 13, 2019)

Just started my third play through of Detroit Become Human and so far I'm on the road to the ending where I don't kill anyone who is essential.


----------



## droopyRO (May 13, 2019)

Bouncing back and forth from The Division 2 and Dishonored 2.
I never thought i would like a game like The Division 2, but played in co-op with a buddy is very entertaining. Dark Zone solo is more stressful but the loot is better.
Dishonored 2 is almost as good as the first one, but man that frame rate is choppy. Even locked at 60 fps the game feels like 30 fps.


----------



## moproblems99 (May 13, 2019)

droopyRO said:


> Dishonored 2 is almost as good as the first one, but man that frame rate is choppy. Even locked at 60 fps the game feels like 30 fps.



I really liked the first one but have stayed away from the second.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 13, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> I really liked the first one but have stayed away from the second.


If you liked the first, the second shouldn’t disappoint.  Not only is it 3 times longer than the fairly short first one, but levels are mostly bigger, with one in particular being one of the most brilliant level designs I have ever seen! 

Also, playing as both Emily and Corvo brings two substantially different play styles.  And of course don’t forget playing low chaos and high chaos.  For me it had multi-playthrough and is maybe just a smidge less than the brilliant first one.  It goes in my top 20 with the first one.


----------



## SN2716057 (May 13, 2019)

Currently playing the following games.. Although ACO a little less, atm.




What is your top 20, rtwjunkie?


----------



## moproblems99 (May 13, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> If you liked the first, the second shouldn’t disappoint.  Not only is it 3 times longer than the fairly short first one, but levels are mostly bigger, with one in particular being one of the most brilliant level designs I have ever seen!
> 
> Also, playing as both Emily and Corvo brings two substantially different play styles.  And of course don’t forget playing low chaos and high chaos.  For me it had multi-playthrough and is maybe just a smidge less than the brilliant first one.  It goes in my top 20 with the first one.



I think I am going to get KCD back going.  I think I am about 60% through it....but the relearning curve...


----------



## jallenlabs (May 13, 2019)

BFV is really all I play at the moment.  Back log is building up...


----------



## 64K (May 13, 2019)

jallenlabs said:


> BFV is really all I play at the moment.  Back log is building up...



If you are like me then your backlog will continue to grow anyway. The Steam Summer Sale is coming on the 23rd of next month and the GOG sale will come shortly before that. Maybe when I am retired I will clear out my backlog......or will buy even more games and continue to have a backlog as long as I live?


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 13, 2019)

SN2716057 said:


> What is your top 20, rtwjunkie?


This is the best I can do at the moment off the top of my head while at work.  They are not in any particular order, and indeed, some are so close that deciding one up over another would be difficult.

What Remains of Edith Finch
The Stanley Parable
Portal 2
STALKER CoP
Metro Exodus
Dishonored
Dishonored 2
Rome: Total War
Bioshock
Company of Heroes
Half Life 2
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
Life is Strange
The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt
Assassins Creed: Odyssey
Deus Ex: Human Revolution
F.E.A.R.
Fallout New Vegas
Call of Duty 2
Grim Fandango
The Solus Project


----------



## droopyRO (May 13, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> I really liked the first one but have stayed away from the second.


I got it as pack, Dishonored 1, 2 and Death Of The Outsider. It is not a bad game, if you find it cheap, give it a try.
PS: Freeroam during The Divsion 2, thought i heard something over the fence, i was not wrong.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 14, 2019)

Playing A Plague Tale: Innocence.  This is a damned fine, suspenseful game, that is story and setting rich!  RPS even has two reviews on it that don’t say it sucks, which is not all that common for them.  I’ve wanted this for about 5 months now, and I really am not disappointed!


----------



## amit_talkin (May 14, 2019)

Adding to the list.

Ori and the blind forest ( beautiful game if someone hasnt played it yet )
Factorio ( this is basically endless )


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 14, 2019)

droopyRO said:


> I got it as pack, Dishonored 1, 2 and Death Of The Outsider. It is not a bad game, if you find it cheap, give it a try.


The complete story arc of the Dishonored games (including Brigmore Witches and Knife of Dunwall) is one of the best ever.  If you haven't played the complete series, you're missing out.  Death of the Outsider is one of the best end caps for a story ever.  I don't want to say much more than that.


I'm about to start the Curse of the Pharaoh in Origins.  Getting close to the end of this game but I'll have to come back in a week to finish the Trial of Gods since they're timed (which is stupid).


----------



## kings (May 14, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Playing A Plague Tale: Innocence.  This is a damned fine, suspenseful game, that is story and setting rich!  RPS even has two reviews on it that don’t say it sucks, which is not all that common for them.  I’ve wanted this for about 5 months now, and I really am not disappointed!



I also want to play it, the reviews are pretty good.

If it were not for my huge backlog, it would be a guaranteed purchase today.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 14, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Playing A Plague Tale: Innocence.  This is a damned fine, suspenseful game, that is story and setting rich!  RPS even has two reviews on it that don’t say it sucks, which is not all that common for them.  I’ve wanted this for about 5 months now, and I really am not disappointed!



Damn that RPS review really tickled me in a good way. Listed for a sale pickup 



FordGT90Concept said:


> The complete story arc of the Dishonored games (including Brigmore Witches and Knife of Dunwall) is one of the best ever.  If you haven't played the complete series, you're missing out.  Death of the Outsider is one of the best end caps for a story ever.  I don't want to say much more than that.



Oh yeah, Dishonored, another one of those gems I never got to yet...


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 14, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Oh yeah, Dishonored, another one of those gems I never got to yet


Add it to the list! 

I got to chapter 4 in A Plague Tale.  So much effort went into this by the devs.  The only downside is with having to occasionally use slingshot to fight. Those events are very rare, as your character is an automatic one-hit killed.  You spend most of time stealthing or running like mad.  Sling is very useful for diversions and knocking useful items down.  The rats is a very interesting mechanic, the way they roll and twist and squirm over each other like a river, and the locations have to be seen to be appreciated!


----------



## Splinterdog (May 14, 2019)

Redoing all the danger signs in Forza Horizon 4 (and collecting my gift money as I hardly ever play it any more), only to find that my Ambleside jump of 1074 ft wasn't quite as good as thought it was.
There's something weird going on here if a Lotus Elise can jump 17,000 ft. Still, I'm in the top 4% of 6 million players, so that's ok then.


----------



## moproblems99 (May 14, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Add it to the list!



Trying to checkout Dishonored 2 on Steam and keep getting nginx errors for bad gateway.  They must have had to trim some employees or equipment because of all those Epic exclusives causing some bottom line hits......

Edit:  My lord, why is it still $40 after 2+ years?  I paid less than that for Odyssey which was 3 months old.


----------



## SN2716057 (May 14, 2019)

GTAV with a couple of mods






Spoiler: More GTAV


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 15, 2019)

@SN2716057 Not that it's real important, but Dying Light goes up there too on my list.  Don't know how I left that off.


----------



## moproblems99 (May 15, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> @SN2716057 Not that it's real important, but Dying Light goes up there too on my list.  Don't know how I left that off.



Dying Light was surprisingly good.  I really don't care for the whole zombie thing but I made an exception for Dying Light.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 15, 2019)

Started Chapter 7 of A Plague Tale.  The narrative is compelling and has me on the edge of my seat at times.  The voice acting and the tight script and well made level design are really keeping me hooked.

When you stealth, you are constantly looking for things in the environment to use.  When you must get through fields of rats, where light sources repel them onky in a small circle, you have to again look at the environment to see how to extend that light
And when you are running for your life, you are there with the main character, the rush, the dread, the urgency.  Well-played!


----------



## SN2716057 (May 15, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> @SN2716057 Not that it's real important, but Dying Light goes up there too on my list.  Don't know how I left that off.


Oh no, it now is 

Dying light was a lot of fun, had more fun with that than with Mirror's Edge and Dead Island combined.


----------



## Ahhzz (May 15, 2019)

SN2716057 said:


> Oh no, it now is
> 
> Dying light was a lot of fun, had more fun with that than with Mirror's Edge and Dead Island combined.


I did enjoy that, especially after Island. Island was nice, and I enjoyed the story premise/process, but the requirement for needing a workbench for everything was annoying at crap. 


We need a thread for "What game are you looking to play?"

I'm looking for an alternative to Grim Dawn/PoE/Diablo2/VictorVran in the same ARPG genre, only less "Grim" or dark. Something like Torchlight 2, with multiplayer LAN capability. Maybe "Light and Pretty Dawn" ?


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 15, 2019)

Ahhzz said:


> We need a thread for "What game are you looking to play?"


Oh yeah, that we do!  It would be huge, with so many games that people never get to start.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 15, 2019)

On disc 2 of Final Fantasy 9 now and I have to say it seems level isn't that important in this one compared to 7. I do recall being in 30+ by end of disc 1 in 7 while I finished disc 1 of FF9 at level 12 or something. Currently playing it on Nintendo Switch and verdict so far its not the greatest port as its using the mobile and PC version mixed together, the load time into battle should be near instant in my opinion as it is digital and not loading off a disc.


----------



## Splinterdog (May 15, 2019)

We also need a thread for what games haven't you finished yet?


----------



## Rahnak (May 15, 2019)

@Splinterdog Also known as the thread of shame.  I'll post mine when I get home.

Started Shadow Warrior 2 yesterday and I gotta say I'm tempted to try beating the game using only the sword.


----------



## droopyRO (May 15, 2019)

Why you mess with Lo Wang ?


----------



## Kursah (May 15, 2019)

Going to check out Planetside 2 with my youngest son, we both like Sci-Fi, he's more into FPS than I am these days, but with the DX11 update want to see what its about. I tried it years ago, but FPS titles just haven't been my go-to for a long time. Though we start talking Sci-Fi and FPS, and he goes to Titanfall 2, which is a great title I've been meaning to play through again. 

But at the end of the day, when I have gaming time for myself I'm still playing Void Destroyer 2. Did some more missions, had an epic battle between an unknown and relatively unstoppable force known as the Outsiders and a combined initiative between all other known factions that were all to meet to bid/purchase some outsider technology. It was going to end badly no matter what as many factions either don't get along, or are just flat out against each other due to laws, beliefs, background, etc.

I barely escaped in my massive Ronin destroyer with 10 hopped up Cobra fighters (they sadly, did not make it...). My Ronin is not a fast ship, even with the added afterburner boost the Outsider fleet was hot on my heels. I have a lot of shield and armor, but their beams are chewing through said shields and armor far faster than I'd anticipated. Essentially I had a window while they were attacking the other factions to get away...I chose to stay and fight before deciding to get the hell outta there when the Outsiders turned to focus on me. 

Next thing I know I have a dozen high powered beams trying to tear away the very life of my destroyer. Knowing my Ronin not only creates and deploys fighters but also has some very powerful (and upgraded before this battle) canons, I set the flight assist mode to off, accelerated as much as I could before taking on too much damage...turned around and started firing back while moving 500+ m/s in the direction I was originally going (semi-newtonian physics are present in this game... YES!  ). Much to my surprise the weapon upgrade seemed to make the difference...prior battles I knew to run more because I wasn't able to inflict enough damage.

The million credit upgrade to my weapons really helped me take on the smaller flagships that were still faster than me, the larger ships were falling behind and were now out of weapons range. Between my deployed fighters and big guns, I was able to destroy enough Outsiders to achieve the 10K distance between the nearest enemy to enter Overworld mode and get the hell outta there (think of this as the low wake in Elite Dangerous...but it becomes a strategy/RTS layer instead.).

I was able to get back to one of my owned bases, repair and rebuild my fleet. Luckily all of my protected trade, mining and shuttle fleets were all still chipping away at their tasks, keeping my balance somewhere near 300 million credits at this point. I spent 100 of that building my fleet further as I noticed after this mission, there is much more of an Outsider presence in the game's system/universe, and while my protection fleets were doing their job I feel its only a matter of time before they're overwhelmed. 

I haven't gone to do the next mission, but the description is taking a medium fleet (destroyer, gunships and some fighters) to take on a specific Outsider presence, I have heard things get pretty crazy. So I'm taking my time before approaching it. Enjoying the sandbox elements of the game. I also parked the Ronin and set my fleet lead ship to my spec'd up Eagle gunship, which is still probably my favorite ship in the game due to the amount of damage it can dish out in combat for its size and class. So fun to take into battle. The Ronin has power, but it is a slow, lumbering beast that requires more time to plan an attack to line it up and land it...granted in this game that really isn't THAT long or big of a deal. 

The fact I was able to accomplish most of this in a half hour gaming session is one of the reasons I keep coming back for more!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 17, 2019)

Got all achievements and challenges (except the one that requires spending money to get all the things I don't want) in Assassin's Creed: Origins on Nightmare difficulty (never changed):


Trials of the Gods Completed|4
Player Level|55
Photos Taken|7
Playtime|104h
Abilities Unlocked (%)|100
Legendary Weapons Collected|28
Crafting Upgrades Unlocked (%)|100
Viewpoints Synched (%)|100
Daily Quests Completed|16
Hippodrome Tournaments Won|9
Assassin's Avenged|35
Arena Champions Defeated|15
Assassinations|1325
Kills|6447
Distance Travelled (m)|1,068,628
Game Progression (%)|100
XP Earned|830,597I can't make up my mind on the game.  It's no doubt a good value but I wouldn't call it a good game.  Melee combat is still pretty atrocious (a pattern started with Unity) but they did finally make ranged combat decent which is a first for the series.  The narrative was quite cliched and forgettable.  All that said, I had more fun doing the everything than I did in Just Cause 2.

I could do the last two Trials of the Gods (Anubis on Normal and Bestet on Hard) but because they are on a weekly timer, can't do that for four or five days.


Going to do some testing in Consortium: The Tower now...


Whispers from the Rift (text choose your own adventure prequel to Consortium) is dropping beta channel on May 21 so I'm not going to commit to getting into much until after that.  That unfortunately means Yakuza Kiwami 2 (and everything else) is getting shelved for the time being. :C


Edit: Did all of Consortium: The Tower I'm going to do now.  Ended up playing some Monster Prom and...well, not a bad game but it's not for me.

Probably going to play Kathy Rain when I get up because it strikes me as short enough I can finish before Whispers launches.


----------



## moproblems99 (May 17, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The narrative was quite cliched and forgettable.



This sums up many of the hero games.  One of the things I liked about the witcher series: 'I'm just looking for my girl yo, F the world'.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 17, 2019)

Got to chapter 12 in A Plague Tale: Innocence.  I had thought there were 13 chapters but it doesn’t appear to be near the end, then I read there are 18, which is about right for where I think I am in the story.

One thing for sure, I don’t want it to end!  This is one of the most well-written stories I have played in a long time.  Instead of a game, it sinks me in like I am in a really good book.

As the game goes on and Amicia improves her sling and the various ammunitions there are more opportunities to take action against your foes.  Mostly though, I make use of distractions and shadows.

When I do feel rather like taking out some frustrations on the soldiers, it is very satisfying to knock out their light source or throw rat attractant on them and watch rats strip them to the bone like pirrhanas! 

I definitely recommend this game.  The apparent ease with which Asobo Studios has me invested in seeing these two siblings succeed, rooting for them is incredible.

Of all the shots I've taken, this comes close to being the perfect portrayal of that true star of the game, their relationship.  The devs succed hands down in making you give a damn by just perfectly prtraying their interaction and Hugo's dependance.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 18, 2019)

a bit of Rebel Galaxy can't hurt ... specially when you forgot you did clear the main story and just roam for fun hunting bounties and all mission are in the "low Threat" level ...

Low threat level? uh? ... ah ... yeah right ... that one ...

my Blackgate ... affectionately named DREAD NAUGHT! ofc ... the name is aptly chosen ... and not only because it is a dreadnought ...

full MK6 gears ... and still more than 25 million credits in reserves ... (after that little stroll i was at 36 million)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 19, 2019)

Finished Kathy Rain...it left me with mixed feelings.  On one hand I generally liked the gameplay except a few spots where I got stuck not knowing what to do and there's no objective/hint system so I had to consult a community guide on Steam.  On the other hand, the narrative...at first it was compelling, then it got obvious, then it got confusing, and finally disappointing.  I can't really explain it better than that without spoilers.  It took me about 7 hours to finish so, it's not a bad game...it's just a meh game.

Then I tried some GemCraft - Chasing Shadows.  I'm on the fence with this one too.  The main selling point is that it is really freakin long (190ish maps I think?) but I'm stuck on like the 20th because they're sending bigger units than I have enough mana to contend with at the start.  I've probably retried it 10 times and haven't come up with a solution.  An alternative map can't be played until I progress past the one I'm on.  There is a third option that I will probably try next but there's a bonus objective in there that can't be completed until after I finish the one I'm stuck on.

If I can't make progress on GemCraft, I'm probably going to play LEGO Batman to kill time until Tuesday when the last two trials unlock in Assassin's Creed Origins and Whispers from the Rift becomes available.


Edit: Yup, was able to do the mission with the side quest I can't do yet.  Tricky bastards...

Edit: I spoke too soon, second mission after that one and I'm getting by butt kicked. 

To summarize:
E6: Unplayable because need freezing.
H1: Early game defeat (freezing becomes available at H4).
M4: Early game defeat.

Logical conclusion is game has serious balancing problems.

Solutions:
1) 49% memory hack mana
2) 51% play LEGO Batman

I'm gonna shower on it. 

Edit: Decided to go with #1 (memory editing is a game in itself, you know ).  If that doesn't go well, will switch to #2.


Edit: Game seems hardened against memory editing.  Despite that, I discovered that spending skill points means you get less starting mana so you have to balance skills versus starting mana.  Based on that discovery, I was able to progress in the game without hacking.  After completing several more levels, I got bored of the repetition.  Time for LEGO Batman!


----------



## 64K (May 19, 2019)

I'm finally getting around to playing Crysis 3 and I don't think much of it so far. It's very pretty visually but it's just not drawing me in like 1 and 2 did. Maybe it will get better.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 19, 2019)

64K said:


> I'm finally getting around to playing Crysis 3 and I don't think much of it so far. It's very pretty visually but it's just not drawing me in like 1 and 2 did. Maybe it will get better.


The setting of overgrown and ruined NYC drew me in and was the real star. It reminded me of Enslaved: Odyssey To The West and how overgrown it was in the city. Love that type of environment!

A Plague Tale: Innocence update.  I completed the game.  The last chapter is a short wrap up...after the credits.  The final boss fight was 3 rounds and  frustrating.  It involved juggling where you were in a rapidly diminishing area because of rats, avoiding the boss’s different attacks, and having to juggle different sling ammo and control your younger brother.  It was out of character with the rest of the game and caused multiple rage quits.

That said, this is one of the best games I have played!  It moves into my top 20.  The story is superbly written and presented. The voice acting excellent and believable, while the relationship between the siblings is extremely well done.  It causes you to believe in them and root for them, without the devs overtly pushing “you must care for your brother” onto you.  Aside from that, it is extremely beautiful and screenshot worthy!


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 19, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Got to chapter 12 in A Plague Tale: Innocence.  I had thought there were 13 chapters but it doesn’t appear to be near the end, then I read there are 18, which is about right for where I think I am in the story.
> 
> One thing for sure, I don’t want it to end!  This is one of the most well-written stories I have played in a long time.  Instead of a game, it sinks me in like I am in a really good book.
> 
> ...


I just discovered this game and was gonna ask if sb was playing.You never disappoint,David.
Damn,it looks good!










How is it running though ? steady 60 fps on 1080Ti ? was only able to find one benchmark


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 19, 2019)

I have not monitored continually, mostly being drawn into the game immersion, but anytime I have glanced up at the osd it has shown 60fps on 1440p, with my 1080Ti and getting old 4790k.


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 19, 2019)

definitely on my list now,though I'll wait for a discount.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 19, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> definitely on my list now,though I'll wait for a discount.


Also to further answer your question: @NdMk2o1o  is also playing and started a thread on it: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...innocence-my-mini-review.255669/#post-4049818

I’m currently picking screenshots to post up there.


----------



## phanbuey (May 19, 2019)

that looks awesome!

Finally broke down and got metro exodus... Great game.


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 20, 2019)

time control mechanics are so damn good in QB,not to mention the spectacular visuals.can't get enough of this,waiting for control.rage 2 looks so damn generic from the videos I decided to skip it for good,hope control will be great.


----------



## moproblems99 (May 20, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> That said, this is one of the best games I have played! It moves into my top 20.



So which one are you pushing out?  Inquiring minds want to know. 



phanbuey said:


> Finally broke down and got metro exodus... Great game.



Game of the year for me.  It is really only one of three games released this year I have played but Exodus is definitely in my top 20 (if I could think of 20) and likely in my top 10 (not even sure if I could come up with 10 as the ole brain doesn't work as good as it should anymore).


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 20, 2019)

I th


moproblems99 said:


> So which one are you pushing out? Inquiring minds want to know.


I think The Stanley Parable will have to drop out.

Edit:  More screens up in A Plague Tale thread.


----------



## metalfiber (May 21, 2019)

I'm still on the summer reruns of Assassin's Creed. Got though Black Flag, now I'm in the 5th sequence of Unity. Not one bug yet.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 21, 2019)

I feel like going through torture so I've started a fresh run of Darkest Dungeon, this time with all the expansions/content.

Oh... man. Its worth doing this (even though I know it all already) even just to hear the narrator again. So good.

Before starting a quest...
*A mecca of madness and morbidity… your work begins. *

Or when you manage a critical hit / one hit kill while your party is so close to dying, to then hear that same voice exclaim "Decimated!"

This game remains a brilliant display of artistic vision and how a very simple concept can be so, so great. If you haven't seen it yet, do it. Apparently a sequel has been announced as well...


----------



## EntropyZ (May 21, 2019)

Hnnngh. Can't. Stop. 126 hours, level 109. I hope once I'm finished with this character I'll have to update the mod loadout, but it can take hours to set everything up perfectly. Mod it 'till it crashes.









Oh hey, TPU allows for larger images now and I don't have to downsize or go to techpowerup.org anymore to upload. Thanks Wiz.


----------



## Vario (May 21, 2019)

Skyrim Together on open beta.  They finally allow for private servers and it is pretty stable.  Nightly builds.  Only had a single crash in several hours of gameplay.  Here is the link to download








						Release 1.0.5 · SkyrimTogether/issues-launcher
					

New features  Add support for the old version of Skyrim (keep in mind this is very unstable). Add a dropdown to let you select the version you want to play (click on the version name and the dropdo...




					github.com


----------



## EntropyZ (May 21, 2019)

Vario said:


> Skyrim Together on open beta.  They finally allow for private servers and it is pretty stable.  Nightly builds.  Only had a single crash in several hours of gameplay.  Here is the link to download
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly I'm waiting for OpenMW to become a multi-game manager, it's already merging with TES3MP, and the road map has newer file format in the works. There was a lot of controversy surrounding SkyrimTogether, so I stayed out of watching what was new. Plus, I don't have any friends that like Elder Scrolls. I'm more interested in the technical aspects.


----------



## Vario (May 21, 2019)

I was playing ST on closed beta and it was really unstable.  The game on open beta is now stable enough to play.   However your friends don't always animate properly and followers are invisible to other players most of the time.  My friends are running a ton of different mods each and I am running basically nothing, just a quickie mod I made in the creation kit that buffs spells a bit, and I am still able to play with my friends without crashing, though I don't see some of the stuff they would see.


----------



## Chomiq (May 21, 2019)

metalfiber said:


> I'm still on the summer reruns of Assassin's Creed. Got though Black Flag, now I'm in the 5th sequence of Unity. Not one bug yet.


Now that's what I call a willing wench.


----------



## metalfiber (May 21, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> Now that's what I call a willing wench.



That's Arno in disguise.


----------



## INSTG8R (May 21, 2019)

Kinda liking Rage 2. Kinda Mad Max but with guns and a Crysis suit. Runs well maxed out at 1440 thru Bethesda Launcher.


----------



## Chomiq (May 21, 2019)

metalfiber said:


> That's Arno in disguise.


*insert Einhorn is a man GIF*


----------



## Rahnak (May 21, 2019)

I've been enjoying killing demons in Shadow Warrior 2. I quickly dropped my original idea of trying to beat the game using only the sword since there are so many weapons in the game. Gotta try them all. 

Not a fan of the gear upgrade system though, too much micro-management.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 21, 2019)

Rahnak said:


> Not a fan of the gear upgrade system though, too much micro-management.


It really ups the game though and makes some of the really hard stuff maneagable!  Plus you can upgrade different weapons to deal with different enemy types.


----------



## moproblems99 (May 21, 2019)

Rahnak said:


> I've been enjoying killing demons in Shadow Warrior 2. I quickly dropped my original idea of trying to beat the game using only the sword since there are so many weapons in the game. Gotta try them all.
> 
> Not a fan of the gear upgrade system though, too much micro-management.



I got it free from Gog and put about 2 hours in it.  I went ahead and reinstalled GTAV and Wildlands when I want the senseless gun violence.  My gun safe is fully stocked when I really want to go bang at the range.

Really trying to stay focused in AC:Odyssey but I keep on drifting off exploring and then stumbling on the plot locations.


----------



## Rahnak (May 21, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> It really ups the game though and makes some of the really hard stuff maneagable!  Plus you can upgrade different weapons to deal with different enemy types.


True, true.. and I concede it's pretty handy being able to give any weapon elemental damage, then easily swap it, or any other buff. But imo, the game just throws too many upgrades at you, I have hundreds already sitting in my inventory. If this were a RPG, it would pretty much be par for the course, on a fast paced action shooter it just feels like it's dragging me back at times, having to "pause" the game for 5-15 minutes to re-arrange my gear.

Still highly enjoyable though, just a nitpick.

@moproblems99 Also got it free from GOG. It's a great game.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (May 21, 2019)

Played back Forza Horizon 4 & my inner weeb has surfaced. So, here's my weeb-mobile(s)? xDD (last 2 photos is just bonus)


----------



## robot zombie (May 21, 2019)

So... A Plague Tale... yeah... I think I played it for 8 or 9 hours last night. At first I was thinking "Yeah, the visuals and the atmosphere are really good, but I don't know if this gameplay is gonna keep me playing." And then hour by hour all of those things started ramping up... that slingshot is really satisfying, y'know?

Nah, but it is a really cool game. The whole premise of killer rats is a really silly and campy thing IMO... basically "The Floor Is Lava" only it's a video game and it is deadly serious about it. But it works. They're basically like piranhas that run around on land. Actually pretty brutal. They're kinda cool when they form into horrific, writhing, and squirming balls, with red glowing eyes circling the masses of death and disease like knats to a lamp. It's kind of entrancing. As lighthearted as the character interaction can be at the time, there's an underlying sense of dread as you go out into the world that's been built up for the game. It is a world filled with horror, petulance, and beauty. And that tension just builds and builds, unfolding in more and more horrific scenes and insights as you learn more about the situation and the world. Which reminds me, the world and the lore are really good! A bit cheeky and over the top in the best way. It all adds up to a world that is legitimately dark, terrible, and gripping.

The gameplay isn't too challenging, leaning more on the side of satisfaction, though I've had some trials with it lol. It's mostly stealth puzzles and environmental puzzles met with just enough combat to keep it exciting. The slingshot is a really enjoyable weapon to use, and it becomes a very interesting and versatile tool as you go along. The stealth passages can get pretty dynamic and complicated. Which is good because I can see myself wanting to play this game a couple more times in order to take in the amazing atmosphere it cultivates.

It helps that the visuals are amazing. Graphically it is nothing technically spectacular or demanding (though don't get me wrong, it is solid and very well put-together,) but the way the levels are designed and the effects used do a lot to cultivate this mistfy, foreboding, and mystical fantasy vibe. It looks stunning. Couple this with the worldbuilding on the story and exploration ends and it really sucks you in. And then, there's the sound and music, which are absolutely amazing - I love all of the chellos. The music is as gorgeous as all of the different places the game takes you to. I think in a weird way I enjoyed that more than anything. With my DT-990 Pro's and Vali 2 amp a lot of things jump out at you. The quality of the sound effects is pristine and movie-like, with a good sense of scale, spacial orientation, and realism... the way sound effects are rendered is not just simple triggering. They've designed a complex system for it. Not new in games, but still often overlooked. I don't wanna give too much of it away. It's one of those things you really gotta experience.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 21, 2019)

robot zombie said:


> So... A Plague Tale... yeah... I think I played it for 8 or 9 hours last night. At first I was thinking "Yeah, the visuals and the atmosphere are really good, but I don't know if this gameplay is gonna keep me playing." And then hour by hour all of those things started ramping up... that slingshot is really satisfying, y'know?
> 
> Nah, but it is a really cool game. The whole premise of killer rats is a really silly and campy thing IMO... basically "The Floor Is Lava" only it's a video game and it is deadly serious about it. But it works. They're basically like piranhas that run around on land. Actually pretty brutal. They're kinda cool when they form into horrific, writhing, and squirming balls, with red glowing eyes circling the masses of death and disease like knats to a lamp. It's kind of entrancing. As lighthearted as the character interaction can be at the time, there's an underlying sense of dread as you go out into the world that's been built up for the game. It is a world filled with horror, petulance, and beauty. And that tension just builds and builds, unfolding in more and more horrific scenes and insights as you learn more about the situation and the world. Which reminds me, the world and the lore are really good! A bit cheeky and over the top in the best way. It all adds up to a world that is legitimately dark, terrible, and gripping.
> 
> ...


See, you get it too!  People just have to play this game and get sucked in. It was totally amazing, gripping and addictive.  It’s all just done right, and glued together by Amicia and Hugo being so very believable!


----------



## metalfiber (May 21, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> *insert Einhorn is a man GIF*



I'd rather have that power more than invisibility... and a big mirror.


----------



## Rahnak (May 21, 2019)

@Tsukiyomi91 That's pretty cool, I didn't know you could customize cars to that extent on Forza. I really want to get it but 99€ for the Ultimate version is so steep. And I've yet to catch a discount on the Win Store.


----------



## robot zombie (May 21, 2019)

Oh my. Edgy today eh? Well... good luck with that pubescent male aggression. So adversarial. Actual competition is a much better outlet... preferably cooperative stuff. This is why young boys often play team sports. It keeps them from having embarrassing moments like this... teaches you how to take that aggression and do something worth doing with it, instead of... this. At least find a good competitive game to go and talk some smack and have some fun in.

Word from the wise... criticizing things you openly refuse to engage with makes you seem ignorant. You are accomplishing absolutely nothing aside from relinquishing your dignity in front of everyone. You are embarrasing yourself, even though you probably don't see that now. The satisfaction of directing that aggression towards others gives way to emptiness and self-hatred in the end. Just because it's the internet and nobody is going to reach through the screen doesn't make it a good thing to do. Nobody is a better, happier person for these exchanges... and that includes you!

Not a good look man. It doesn't get better from here.

EDIT: ANNNND it's gone. Good job guys  I'm leaving it up for him to see. Hopefully the point gets across now.


----------



## Chomiq (May 21, 2019)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> Played back Forza Horizon 4 & my inner weeb has surfaced. So, here's my weeb-mobile(s)? xDD (last 2 photos is just bonus)


Is that a mod, DLC or what?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 22, 2019)

Trial of the Gods Anubis Normal: struggled with it more than I thought I would considering I did it two weeks ago on Hard.  Managed to get it done after 5ish tries.
Trial of the Gods Sekhmet Hard: did it on the first attempted.  Surprised myself at how easy it was.
Discovered there's a reason to do them for one more week (warrior bows reward) so I put it on my calendar.  I think I'll try to listen to the rest of the Discovery Tour stuff too and then I'll be officially done with AC:O.


Got Whispers and, because of distractions, only like three pages (doesn't actually have pages) in.  Edit: making good progress now.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (May 22, 2019)

@Chomiq it's not a mod, DLC or anything, it's pre-made livery wrap. 
@Rahnak the Standard Edition is more than enough IMO. You don't need the Ultimate edition since the only difference is you get a few extra cars, bonus XP & cash etc.


----------



## Chomiq (May 22, 2019)

Rahnak said:


> @Tsukiyomi91 That's pretty cool, I didn't know you could customize cars to that extent on Forza. I really want to get it but 99€ for the Ultimate version is so steep. And I've yet to catch a discount on the Win Store.


Two words - Game Pass.


----------



## Rahnak (May 22, 2019)

@Tsukiyomi91 I see, thanks. I was going for all the cars and expansions, but maybe that's a bit overkill at start.

@Chomiq I may change my mind down the line, but right now I don't want subscriptions for my games. MS just needs to do sales like everyone else does.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 22, 2019)

I crashed Whispers from the Rift (it's beta)...




...so far I really like it but I wonder how much content is left.

I might have to make a program to map out the narrative.


Going to play a level of LEGO Batman before passing out.


----------



## Lorec (May 22, 2019)

Rahnak said:


> @Chomiq I may change my mind down the line, but right now I don't want subscriptions for my games. MS just needs to do sales like everyone else does.


So Its only one word then: PASS xD


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (May 22, 2019)

@Chomiq Ultimate Edition is not needed since everyone who purchased the Standard Edition gains access to most content anyways.


----------



## Chomiq (May 22, 2019)

Finished New Colossus and I can honestly say I didn't care about a single character except for BJ and Anya. Wolf 1 was fun, this was nowhere near Wolf 1. It looks like Bethesda told MachinaGames to make a fast paced action FPS with DEEEEEEP story. That's not how you make it. Doom got it right - "Hey Doomguy, here's what to... *SMASH* *SMASH* *SMASH* Ok go kill demons".



Spoiler



At the point they introduced first group of "new" resistance members, let's call them Black Panthers, I was like "Ok, hop along, I don't mind, let's see where this goes". It went nowhere. Then later on we meet that preacher guy with a bunch of hicks drinking moonshine and I'm like "Why do we need these folks?". Never found out. At this point I just started to skip most of the cutscenes because they simply bored me due to their length. You won't have me sit through 5 minute cutscene simply to tell me "Go to point B and kill all the bad guys". Few skipped cutscenes after this suddenly I realized I was on Venus, in search of some Uberkommand... like Venus?! What the...? How did we get here? What happened to Hitler? The only point after this when I got excited was when they introduced the uberrifle or whatever they called it... just to take it away and never bring back again. RIP uberrifle, I needed you during that top level carrier fight against two giant robots. Fast forward to the end I kill bossb*tch just to see "Oh wait, there's more, like all the interesting side missions where you kill..." *quit, uninstall*


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 22, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> Finished New Colossus and I can honestly say I didn't care about a single character except for BJ and Anya. Wolf 1 was fun, this was nowhere near Wolf 1. It looks like Bethesda told MachinaGames to make a fast paced action FPS with DEEEEEEP story. That's not how you make it. Doom got it right - "Hey Doomguy, here's what to... *SMASH* *SMASH* *SMASH* Ok go kill demons".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually like a story. It is what propels me forward. Mindless just shoot em up has no driving force for me and bores me to tears.


----------



## robot zombie (May 22, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> See, you get it too!  People just have to play this game and get sucked in. It was totally amazing, gripping and addictive.  It’s all just done right, and glued together by Amicia and Hugo being so very believable!


Absolutely... I really enjoyed the character development throughout. Good voice acting helps too! Didn't expect any of what I got with the story.

I've just finished it. Nice little ride. Could stand for lots more of it, tbh. Though, man, what a weird game. Like, conceptually. It was like something out of an anime. Especially that last battle.



Spoiler



I just... I never thought I'd be smacking evil pope square in the forehead with rocks from my slingshot while dodging the towering columns of rats he hurls. And then there are the rat-nadoes. Fun times. I had a friend over, waiting for one more to show up and take a trip out a few towns over. By that point, I was used to how weird it is, but his reaction was priceless. Trying to explain what was happening was interesting...





FordGT90Concept said:


> Going to play a level of LEGO Batman before passing out.


I once dated a girl with a 4-year-old boy. That game made him go completely insane. It still haunts me


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 22, 2019)

robot zombie said:


> Absolutely... I really enjoyed the character development throughout. Good voice acting helps too! Didn't expect any of what I got with the story.
> 
> I've just finished it. Nice little ride. Could stand for lots more of it, tbh. Though, man, what a weird game. Like, conceptually. It was like something out of an anime. Especially that last battle.


Yeah that’s what I was raging about somewhere here, the last battle was totally out of character with the rest of the game, and rather hard.  After the easy and enjoyable story it was jarring.


----------



## robot zombie (May 22, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Yeah that’s what I was raging about somewhere here, the last battle was totally out of character with the rest of the game, and rather hard.  After the easy and enjoyable story it was jarring.


Yeah... kinda jumped the shark a bit. I wouldn't have thought there would be a classic Zelda-style epic boss battle in the mix. 



Spoiler



Given the hinting of a socio-political underpinnings, I would have thought the ending would be more subtle. I would've liked it better if you set him up to be outed by his own inquisition when everybody learned that eliminating the plague wasn't his only intention. Or maybe somehow he goes mad and falls prey to his own machinations. I feel like that would've hammered down that lesson of "don't abuse your abilities." I mean... his powers were taken, while Hugo's were inborn. Maybe focus more on what the difference there really is.



I just feel like for all of the moral concepts tossed out, they kinda got shelved for the sake of a dramatic ending. Not to mention the gameplay expectations built up, as you said. 

Eh, I enjoyed it for all of it's absurdity anyway. Though I do agree, could've been handled a lot better. I wonder if that was the ending they originally wanted to go with, or if maybe they just ran out of time.



64K said:


> I'm finally getting around to playing Crysis 3 and I don't think much of it so far. It's very pretty visually but it's just not drawing me in like 1 and 2 did. Maybe it will get better.


I felt the same way about it... never really got into it, unfortunately. It remains on my list...

Another game I'm pulling from my list today. I'm downloading BFV... never had any interest in playing it, but it came free with my card and I feel silly not playing it. Plus, I have friends who still want to check it out. I used to play a lot of battlefield back in the day. Had a lot of fun with BF3. Sort of fell off it after that.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 22, 2019)

robot zombie said:


> I once dated a girl with a 4-year-old boy. That game made him go completely insane. It still haunts me


What? Why?


Having another go at Whispers from the Rift--staying off the beaten path as much as possible.


----------



## robot zombie (May 22, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> What? Why?


It just made him inconsolably hyper. All fun and games till he hits a puzzle he can't solve, which is when he would get so mad. I'm still trying to figure out what it was about that game that had that effect on him. It was like a switch flipped and every emotion just went haywire. Don't get me wrong, it's fun to play those games with kids, but it took a lot out of me, heh. He seemed to love it though! That's what it was all for, anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 22, 2019)

I'm playing MK Komplete, injustice 2, Call of Duty WWII and Mortal Kombat X-L...
Going to get MK11 when it's $30 (came out 2 weeks ago so should only be another 2 weeks) and I cannot wait for the next Call of Duty game...
BlOps 4 is totally shit... And I'm so used to the maps on WWII that I no longer have to be good since I pretty much know what's where and what it's doing from the sounds...

From what I understand the next Call of Duty is in trouble and both studios working on it got bitch slapped by Activision (Raven & Infinity Ward) and we're placed under the supervision of TreyArch to finish it on time..(November 2019)

While all that is happening Sledgehammer is so far ahead of schedule for their CoD Vietnam game (November 2020 release) that they are slowing themselves down to add new features into the game engine...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 22, 2019)

robot zombie said:


> It just made him inconsolably hyper. All fun and games till he hits a puzzle he can't solve, which is when he would get so mad. I'm still trying to figure out what it was about that game that had that effect on him. It was like a switch flipped and every emotion just went haywire. Don't get me wrong, it's fun to play those games with kids, but it took a lot out of me, heh. He seemed to love it though! That's what it was all for, anyway.


LEGO Batman was like the first Traveler's did of the kind so it's rough around the edges.  I know twice, when I was barely awake, I couldn't figure out how to proceed.  When I got up the next day, it was pretty obvious what I missed when I was tired.

As for the mood swings...that's something to see a psychologist about. :|


----------



## EntropyZ (May 22, 2019)

Anyone miss Lego Star Wars local co-op? No? Only me? Okay.

Shame there isn't any way to play online. Now I have to catch a plane to my friend's house just to play the damn thing properly.

OHHH, Lego Racers and Island, to me that's like Mario Kart and SMB64 is to someone else.


----------



## robot zombie (May 22, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> As for the mood swings...that's something to see a psychologist about. :|


Oh trust me, I spent a lot of time/energy barking up that tree. The reality is they both could use that... looking back, it was all a mess. Kinda glad it's not my problem anymore, which is sad. I feel bad for him... mommy has some serious issues and she doesn't see how it has already affected him. Most kids begin to become socialized by that age, but he was still 2, in terms of emotions and his way of expressing them. He was stuck in that 2-year-old-monster phase, complete with insane outbursts. Somewhere in there is a normal boy, but nobody in his life is helping him get there. Just no emotional scaffolding. I don't think he's had any help or guidance dealing with that. I tried to be the example - just in my day to day, when I knew he was watching me get stuck on a problem, I would stay calm/optimistic and ultimately solve it with no fanfare. That, or let it go and move on. I made sure never to be seen lashing out or arguing. I remember that making an impact on him that kind of surprised me. He would see that and start mimicking it like it was the coolest thing he'd ever seen. Just thought seeing someone act in control shouldn't have been new to him at that point. We're all adults, right? Or so I thought...

When he'd get off of the rails like that I'd approach him calmly, pause the game, get down on his level (physically,) and try to get him to explain why he's upset. Sometimes that took some time - humor seemed to work best - I had to always be coming up with new ways to make him smile. But often I would also just have to wait it out until he's ready to talk. It was like he thought I was going to yell at him - quick to shut-out and hop on the defense, even though I never approached him that way - I think that was just what his experiences with his real dad taught him. I would be stern when he got out of hand - I had ways of letting him know what wasn't acceptable. You want my attention, I'm here, but we are not adversaries and I refused to go down that road. "That's not how we deal with things here. Let me know when you want to talk." "ARGHHH!!!! OKAYYYY!" It's the hardest thing in the world to stay calm when they start shooting all of these powerful, unrestrained emotions right through your eardrums, but you cannot let that break you. Sometimes you have to calmly step away. A few minutes pass before he sees he's getting nowhere and he wants to talk... perhaps he's realized that he doesn't like how he feels or what the situation is. Once I got him talking calmly, we'd figure it out and then I'd show him, calmly, how to solve it and make it a fun challenge. Try to get him reaching for a happy outcome. "What's that all about? What do you suppose that does? Don't you want to see?" Or if not, show him it doesn't matter and get him taking the energy out in a healthier way. Just ask him what he wants to do. "Hey, why don't we do something fun?! What would you like to do for fun?" And if it's a good choice, follow through so he can see how that all works. There's a million ways to have fun when you're that age! A lot of it comes down to how up for it you are, physically  Most times, he'd rather be running around and tussling, or playing with boys his age, than be stuck in the house getting mad at games.

Often, THAT was all he needed. Can't imagine what kind of life he'd had where that kind of fatherly attention was a new thing to him. Mean, detached father with a broken, abusive relationship on display for his son to see and absorb. Emotionally-unstable, often either cold or smothering mother, confusing him day by day. They'll both discipline him for acting just like they do and then wonder why he resents them. It's like nobody ever tried to help him make sense of his emotions and integrate them into healthy behavior, probably because they don't know how either. :/ It was more like "UGH. Why does he act like that? I don't know... just give him something." Which... the resentment in that always got me. How do you not care enough about your own son to look into why? With her around, he would throw tantrums, while if it was me and him, he was always happy, cheerful, and compliant. Come to think of it... I don't think he ever had a really bad outburst when mom wasn't home. And when he did go off, I was always able to console him and hopefully teach him something about himself.

People say that video games aren't a problem for children and I'd tend to agree, but in the absence of active, involved parenting, things can definitely spiral there as easily as they can with anything else. I have seen it for myself. And I know what it takes to get past it. You can't just believe they'll figure it out and that what you taught them will carry over to games. You have to be involved in the whole learning process yourself.

Actually, that's basically every parent complaining that games are ruining their kids, isn't it? Just leaving em to it and saying "I just don't understand these new-fangled 'vidya-games'!" Which is a shame because there are a lot of good life learning opportunities there, should you choose to involve yourself and at least somewhat monitor their gaming activities. After a certain age they want to be left alone... and hopefully by then you've been involved enough that they don't need help internalizing things. Some will even pick it up pretty young!

Getting back to the game... not gonna lie, I played it by myself after bedtime - there's something really calming about them 



EntropyZ said:


> OHHH, Lego Racers and Island, to me that's like Mario Kart and SMB64 is to someone else.


Ughhh... my childhood. I think those were among my first PC games, ever.


----------



## Chomiq (May 22, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> I actually like a story. It is what propels me forward. Mindless just shoot em up has no driving force for me and bores me to tears.


Don't get me wrong, I don't mind FPS having an actual story that you can follow, but I do mind when the game basically forces you to stop playing the game and watch 3+ min long cutscene in order to drive the story forward. They need to deliver that stuff through actual gameplay and keep it on point.
I just checked, there's a video of all the cutscenes in New Colossus on youtube. Running time: 2 hours 13 minutes. That's 2 hours 13 minutes when you're not actually playing the game and instead you're watching a cutscene.


----------



## SN2716057 (May 22, 2019)

There, done with modding GTAV. Now to play the game.









Spoiler: SFW


----------



## Splinterdog (May 22, 2019)

SN2716057 said:


> There, done with modding GTAV. Now to play the game.
> View attachment 123500
> View attachment 123499
> 
> ...


Which mod is that?


----------



## EntropyZ (May 22, 2019)

My childhood consisted of playing things like Quake 3 Arena and Unreal Tournament, it wasn't until much later that I got to choose what I wanted to play. My dad didn't trust me with the computer, I would sneak in and install a demo version and wait for the perfect moment to play for a few minutes.

I got into "kids'" games like Sonic and Lego series when I was almost in my teens, those games were the only things me and my younger friend could play because his dad's computer had little to no games that included blood anywhere.

No matter what game I played though, I took losing personally, even though it was mostly my fault because I had built up little to no experience playing something new. Some games did have really unfair moments. Platformers had terrible camera angles that got me killed easily, Racing games had rubberbanding AI, some bots in FPS had godlike accuracy while I couldn't hit diddly d*ck without splash damage. You know, things that sucked out any enjoyment I could have had.

I don't remember the last time I had a genuine rage outburst. It's something I left behind when I went stoic and been that way for a long time. Good riddance. Everything was better when I started avoiding things that trigger to my brain to think of something as a failure. Eventually I learned to accept things as they are. It's a learning experience to become better and keep trying. In other words. I just got gud, and it is an amazing feeling.

Games did teach me some valuable lessons, it's just a shame I had to do it all on my own, but that just means I can brag about it to myself. I'm the kind of person that was parented by video games and the internet (I know, it's sad), a very, very dangerous ground to tread for someone who can't control themselves.

It's quite funny sometimes, just thinking about all those games that I gave up on, and then I do what I thought was impossible years ago. I finally get some closure and lay that book to rest, looking for the next challenge on the horizon.


----------



## INSTG8R (May 22, 2019)

Just some more RAGE 2


----------



## Drone (May 23, 2019)

Xenoblade Chronicles X is one of the biggest games (area/volume wise) I've ever seen. Played >300 hours and still lots to explore. I'm impressed. Original Xenoblade had better story/characters but XCX still kicks ass. Beautiful design, awesome graphics/physics even with Nintendo's limitations.

Interesting facts: planet Mira in XCX is close to Red Giant star and developers didn't get lazy and created accurate sky with corresponding stars and nebulae that lie in that constellation. Sometimes supernovae can be seen in the night sky and even other planets but visibility depends on the weather effects. Developers did a great job with these details and it's awesome that entire open-world in XCX is not procedurally generated but manually created by designers and artists. These guys are awesome!  

5/5


----------



## aQi (May 23, 2019)

Im playing Wordlink on iOS


----------



## jormungand (May 23, 2019)

INSTG8R said:


> Kinda liking Rage 2. Kinda Mad Max but with guns and a Crysis suit. Runs well maxed out at 1440 thru Bethesda Launcher.View attachment 123407View attachment 123408


im playing it too, gunplay feels good but the story.......i feel like im playing some mediocre game. yeah it has the vibe from Mad max  but its not Mad Max game. i got it for free thanks to Fanatical giveaway a year ago. if it wasnt for that i  rather pay $60 for Mad Max instead of $20 for Rage 2 IMO
ill pay any-day $10 for Quake 4 that $10 for rage 2 lol



Tsukiyomi91 said:


> Played back Forza Horizon 4 & my inner weeb has surfaced. So, here's my weeb-mobile(s)? xDD (last 2 photos is just bonus)View attachment 123427View attachment 123428


Im Here for the fanservice lol dont care about the cars!!!!


Damn!! the final from Blood and Wine,  i have to play it more time , cant spoil guys hehehehe


----------



## moproblems99 (May 23, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> I do mind when the game basically forces you to stop playing the game and watch 3+ min long cutscene in order to drive the story forward.



Am I the only one that doesn't mind cut scenes?  Perfect time to sip on your favorite beverage or something.  I don't care to watch shitty cut scenes but I have no problems when they are done right and have meaning.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 23, 2019)

Got my first ending in Whispers from the Rift...and it's depressing.  What to change...


Edit: I'm 99% sure I got the canon ending for Whispers from the Rift.  Suddenly the antagonists of the lore don't come across as being so antagonizing...


----------



## SN2716057 (May 23, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> Which mod is that?


Originally Franklin House Retextured, I only swapped a few of the pics using OpenIV


----------



## archivefactory (May 23, 2019)

I'm playing mario kart 8 deluxe


----------



## metalfiber (May 23, 2019)

Just finished Assassin's Creed Unity...damn ending. 

On to the next one, Assassin's Creed Syndicate.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 23, 2019)

SN2716057 said:


>


Is that center one Marley from FBE? 

Nice mod. Mike's house?


----------



## kapone32 (May 23, 2019)

Just finished downloading Total War 3 Kingdoms this morning. Looking forward to play some when I get home from work but will I miss my 150 turn TWWH2 campaign?


----------



## SN2716057 (May 23, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Is that center one Marley from FBE?
> 
> Nice mod. Mike's house?



Indeed Marlhy Murphy at Franklin's new place.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 23, 2019)

SN2716057 said:


> Indeed Marlhy Murphy at Franklin's new place.


LOL! She is cute. Careful though, it's a bit jail-baity.. Just saying..


----------



## Kissamies (May 23, 2019)

Been playing Kingdom Hearts (PS2) lately. Love the soft-modded PS2 since it runs NTSC games with no problems and they're smoother than PAL games. Still it looks somehow like crap with a HDTV even though I have a component cable, but that's the best for a PS2 AFAIK.


----------



## SN2716057 (May 24, 2019)

Rage 2

nice outfit :/


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 24, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Edit: I'm 99% sure I got the canon ending for Whispers from the Rift.  Suddenly the antagonists of the lore don't come across as being so antagonizing...


I was told I did not, so back at it...


----------



## Chomiq (May 24, 2019)

SN2716057 said:


> Rage 2
> View attachment 123568
> nice outfit :/


Callback:


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (May 24, 2019)

more refined snapshots of them weeb-mobile in FH4.


----------



## Kissamies (May 24, 2019)

Bought myself COD Black Ops as an early birthday present since I've heard that it's great as a COD game..? I should try it soon.

At least I can crank settings to maximum and have 200+ fps


----------



## r.h.p (May 24, 2019)

i play BFV  Multi 

Before all BF series Multi 


( fB ) falconau3


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 24, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I was told I did not, so back at it...


Now I was told maybe I did, so testing other things...


----------



## Kissamies (May 25, 2019)

Weird, in Black Ops I have something like 60 fps. What makes it weird is that even my refresh rate is more (74 Hz)


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (May 25, 2019)

New car getting the weeb treatment; VW Scirocco! XD


----------



## 64K (May 25, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> Bought myself COD Black Ops as an early birthday present since I've heard that it's great as a COD game..? I should try it soon.
> 
> At least I can crank settings to maximum and have 200+ fps



Black Ops 1 is a good game with some story too.



Spoiler: Possible Spoiler



Launching explosives from a giant slingshot was very satisfying


----------



## biffzinker (May 25, 2019)

Playing A Plague Tale based off of  @rtwjunkie, and @robot zombie posts in this thread. Had to go to bed last night otherwise I would of stayed up later. Didn't to get far to form an opinion of what I think of the game. Hopefully I'll have more play time after work unless I spend to much browsing the forums.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 25, 2019)

I started a new game in Star Trek The Next Generation: A Final Unity today.  It's still so much fun and tugs at my nestalgia strings.


----------



## Kissamies (May 26, 2019)

64K said:


> Black Ops 1 is a good game with some story too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The CoD:s I have





My Steam is in Finnish, sorry.


----------



## biffzinker (May 26, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> The CoD:s I have
> 
> View attachment 123693
> 
> My Steam is in Finnish, sorry.


Doesn't mean we still can't be friends.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (May 26, 2019)

@biffzinker @Chloe Price yep. I kinda liked seeing things in other language. It feels somewhat unique.

haven't played Warframe for over a month & the latest update hit me like a freaking truck... Time to buff off my somewhat rusted skills & rack up game time. =w=


----------



## Splinterdog (May 26, 2019)

I'm still game-hopping, depending on my mood.
*Steep* is a lot of fun and not quite as easy as it appears. Looks gorgeous too and worth every penny I didn't pay for it (free on Ubi last week).
I splashed out on *World War Z* in the Epic Mega Sale and paid $8.99 which is $10 off. When you just want to mow down swarms of zombies offline, it's just a diversionary laugh really. Graphics-wise, it's top notch.
I'm also dipping into *BF1*, *AC Unity*, *Watch Dogs 2*, so this lot should keep me happy for years to come, if I can avoid the next Steam Sale.


----------



## Kissamies (May 26, 2019)

Beer and Finnish hockey... we are going to get the gold medal!


----------



## psyko12 (May 26, 2019)

Been grinding a bit of the Witcher x Monster Hunter collab in Monster Hunter: World, a bit of Overwatch for the anniversary skins. Been trying to get back to Division 2 preparing for the long raid. And also some old school retro arcade action over Fightcade.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 27, 2019)

Sweet, I just lost 3 level 5 characters and six rare items in Darkest Dungeon. Two evenings of grinding down the drain  Good times!


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (May 27, 2019)

oof..


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 27, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Sweet, I just lost 3 level 5 characters and six rare items in Darkest Dungeon. Two evenings of grinding down the drain  Good times!


hate that about grinding games although in gerneral I love them.
they lose purpose once you lose your grind.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 27, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> hate that about grinding games although in gerneral I love them.
> they lose purpose once you lose your grind.



Well... I don't know if you've played this one, but its rather unique in how it tackles that. I'm off to get a new party levelled up...  The fun part of it is, that dungeon where I lost them, wasn't even all that hard, but things aligned in a rather unfortunate way. And the ride was worth it anyway... over 20 minutes of pure tension trying to keep them alive  One hero even died from opening a chest... "should've known better" moment 

And luckily I have spares


----------



## BiggieShady (May 27, 2019)

Can't stop playing Assassin's Creed: Odyssey, New game plus with Kassandra this time, level 66, almost 200 hrs sunk ... for my gaming habits that's unusually large amount of time spent on a single game ... before I used to run GTA5 to mess around, now AC:Odyssey is my go-to title for messing around


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 28, 2019)

Playing the Die Young Prologue.  People that either backed them or had the game while in EA (it’s the only one I’ve ever done, but it’s top quality), got the complete prologue for free.  It gives some background on how things got the way they are on the island in Die Young.

Die Young itself is almost finished and we should have the whole game with story within 2 months.  The Prologue is a nice juicy morsel.  

Just a word about the devs. They have been some of the most interactive and responsive devs I have seen.  They listen to the responses on what works and what doesn’t and have implemented a number of fan ideas that were actually relevant to the story.  Their implementations are quick and spot on.  If someone absolutely has to do EA, then this is how it’s done.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 29, 2019)

I finished the Die Young Prologue.  I’m guessing the next game I play will be Draugen, which releases tomorrow.  It’s on my GOG wishlist.  It appears my backlog will wait some more.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 29, 2019)

Finally done with Assassin's Creed Origins (last of the Trials and completed the Discovery Tour passport).  Only died once in each of the Trials.  I'm so practiced they are easy mode.   Discovery Tour had a lot of interesting stuff in it.  I think it was worth finishing.

Finished 100% replay of LEGO Batman.  Too much LEGO to dive into Batman 2 so that's on the backburner for now...

Was thinking starting Yakuza Kiwami 2 but...it's long and Whispers from the Rift is getting an update tomorrow so I shouldn't really commit to a huge game.

Stories Untold looks like it is only 2.4-4 hours long from reviews so...that's about perfect. 


Edit: Done with Stories Untold...and I could have done without that experience (several jump scares, fundamentally a text adventure, seems like I seen this kind of narrative telling before so not really original).

I think I'll grind some GemCraft before I pass out.  It's too late to start something new.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 29, 2019)

Finished FF9 on the Switch now, giving Skyrim another go now with the latest version of the game which was bought for cheap price.


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 29, 2019)

Went back to ESO over the past weekend. I hadn't touched this since official release. Back then the game was crap with loads of bugs, poor performance etc...

Now? Loads and loads of content, runs great at 4K with maxed out visuals (100+ fps) graphics/art style looks great and I'm digging this game. Upgraded to the latest DLC and having a blast hunting Dragons.


----------



## HD64G (May 29, 2019)

Just finished Blackguards 2. A really nice game for the lovers of Turn-based RPG genre. A linear and somewhat uninteresting story but fun is in the battle variation which imho is the games' core in the genre.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 29, 2019)

Playing Draugen.  I’m about 3 hours in and don’t want to stop. I have to unravel the mysteries!  

Edit: And I finished it, straight through. I was hooked.  It is a good little tale.  About halfway through the story threw a hard turn and shocked me. Good writing, because I didnt see that coming.  I’m thinking there will be more self-contained short story games from Red Thread, since at the end credits it said there will be more of Edward and Lissie to come.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 30, 2019)

Grabbed Obduction off GOG. Free - be quick about it. So far... really impressed at what UE4 can do.

And this is maxed out - 120 fps locked, GPU 55% utilized.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 30, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Grabbed Obduction off GOG. Free - be quick about it. So far... really impressed at what UE4 can do.
> 
> And this is maxed out - 120 fps locked, GPU 55% utilized.
> 
> View attachment 124029


It looks amazing, and is also amazingly obtuse.  I both love and hate that there is no guidance whatsoever on how to solve the puzzles.  It is good for keeping alzheimer’s away!


----------



## INSTG8R (May 31, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Grabbed Obduction off GOG. Free - be quick about it. So far... really impressed at what UE4 can do.
> 
> And this is maxed out - 120 fps locked, GPU 55% utilized.
> 
> View attachment 124029


Fantastic game! The challenges are frustrating and so satisfying and it’s just really pretty too


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 31, 2019)

I was so excited by the stupidly cheap Bioshock Infinite release on GOG I bought it, removing another game from Steam forever.  I have spent the evening playing it. It’s been almost 6 years, so it all feels so new and fun again. Having a blast!


----------



## INSTG8R (May 31, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> I was so excited by the stupidly cheap Bioshock Infinite release on GOG I bought it, removing another game from Steam forever.  I have spent the evening playing it. It’s been almost 6 years, so it all feels so new and fun again. Having a blast!


Recently reinstalled it. Also enjoyed it but you probably should have tried GoG Connect first no?


----------



## ne6togadno (May 31, 2019)

no gog connect atm (checked yesterday evening)


----------



## biffzinker (May 31, 2019)

INSTG8R said:


> Recently reinstalled it. Also enjoyed it but you probably should have tried GoG Connect first no?


Nothing is showing up under GoG Connect but it has worked for me in the past. Is Bioshock Infinite available through connect?


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (May 31, 2019)

Played RAGE 2 a lil bit. Graphics is fine but story isn't jaw-dropping imo.


----------



## INSTG8R (May 31, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Nothing is showing up under GoG Connect but it has worked for me in the past. Is Bioshock Infinite available through connect?


Yeah the game selection isn’t perfect and I haven’t checked it in awhile. Just assumed if it’s on GoG and you have it on Steam it would “work”


----------



## biffzinker (May 31, 2019)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> Played RAGE 2 a lil bit. Graphics is fine but story isn't jaw-dropping imo.











						Rage 2
					

This week Yahtzee reviews Rage 2 on Zero Punctuation.




					www.escapistmagazine.com


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 31, 2019)

ne6togadno said:


> no gog connect atm (checked yesterday evening)


This.  So, I didn’t want to miss out on it.  I probably should have mentioned it.


----------



## ne6togadno (May 31, 2019)

INSTG8R said:


> Yeah the game selection isn’t perfect and I haven’t checked it in awhile. Just assumed if it’s on GoG and you have it on Steam it would “work”


connect doesnt work this way.
based on the publishers/ip owners good will you have some time period in which titels are available for transfer from steam to gog via connect.
when there will be available titles and which they'll be you will have to follow news anouncemnets in gog (usually with gog sales connect is available for some titles but not always)


----------



## Vayra86 (May 31, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Rage 2
> 
> 
> This week Yahtzee reviews Rage 2 on Zero Punctuation.
> ...



Takes the words out of my mouth honestly.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 1, 2019)

I haven't played any Forza games for months, but I do collect the credits from Forza Hub though so that I don't lose them.
Still loving FH3, but FH4 is a bit of a let down as, once you've completed the championships, there's very little new content, unlike FH3.
It's drop-dead gorgeous looking too, as are all of the Forza games, so I just whizz around Scotland trying to better my Danger Sign leaps.
Forza 7 on the other hand, requires more skill and patience, bringing out the devil inside. I've completed all the drivers' cups except the endurance races. 
Those are for a wet weekend when I have literally hours to kill on my hands.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 1, 2019)

I've been playing MOHAA got it cheap with the two expansions. Its pretty good, i just fancied the D-Day bit really.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 1, 2019)

Resident Evil 0 HD Remaster

I can't even remember how fast I fell in love with a game last time like this when I started this last monday. It's like playing the REmake but not that scary (which is great for me), not the tank controls and a fucking great atmosphere.

Far away from completing this (and playing on easy, lol) but feels like a true masterpiece so far 

e: stupid typo


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 1, 2019)

Still playing through Bioshock Infinite.  Its the first time in almost 6 years.  There was no fighting the desire to play once it came out on GOG the other day.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 1, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Still playing through Bioshock Infinite.  Its the first time in almost 6 years.  There was no fighting the desire to play once it came out on GOG the other day.


Should I try it? Have it on my Steam library


----------



## 64K (Jun 2, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> Should I try it? Have it on my Steam library



I'm sure he will recommend it. He's the one that recommended Bioshock Infinite to me and Burial At Sea. The expansion helps to explain more about what was going on in Rapture. I thoroughly enjoyed Infinite and the expansion.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 2, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> Should I try it? Have it on my Steam library


What @64K said!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 2, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> Should I try it?


Yes! Thank yourself later.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 2, 2019)

Alright, so it's Bioshock Infinite after I finish RE0 

Thanks guys


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 2, 2019)

Finished GemCraft Chasing Shadows.  Here's my short list of games to play:

Shenmue I & II (Steam)
LEGO (Steam)
Yakuza Kiwami 2 (Steam)
Shadow Complex Remastered (EGS)
GRID 2 (Steam)
The Sims 4 (Origin)
Rime (EGS)
Watch_Dogs 2 (Steam)
Obduction (GOG)
Not sure what to start next... so not playing anything right now.  One second I think Yakuza, next I think Shadow Complex, next I think Shenmue, and the next I think LEGO Batman 2.

Leaning towards LEGO because they're all samey and I have a lot of them to get through.  Need to break them up with other kinds of games and...coming off of GemCraft, I think I can manage...


Edit: Went with LEGO Batman 2: DC Super Heroes.  Ooo, it has an open world bit like LEGO Marvel Super Heroes!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 2, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Finished GemCraft Chasing Shadows. Here's my short list of games to play:
> 
> Shenmue I & II (Steam)
> LEGO (Steam)
> ...


That's one heck of a short list...


----------



## Grog6 (Jun 2, 2019)

I just downloaded Romeo's new OG DOOM level set, Sigil.

It's pretty amazing, for a game that old.

I tried Nightmare mode, and managed to get thru the first few rooms, but it's actually hard. 

Harder than Doom 2016 on nightmare mode, definitely.

Doom 2016 is best in Arcade mode; the multiplayer is overrun with cheats, and the SP isn't fun after you've beaten it at max difficulty. 

I may have to check out Rage 2; I liked the first one after the expansions came out.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 2, 2019)

Kinda offtopic, but I'm keeping a break from streaming, just deleted the whole channel.

I just can't deal that crap with this anxiety. I guess that I'll complete RE0 as myself


----------



## Rahnak (Jun 3, 2019)

Finished playing Shadow Warrior 2 last week. Enjoyed the story of the first game a little more, although this is not the kind of game you play for the story, but the game was pretty fun overall. The weapon quantity/variety was a pleasant surprise. Didn't really get into the trials, so it feels like there was still untapped potential there.. But oh well, the backlog waits for no man.

Started Persona 5 and pacing wise that was like slamming hard on the brakes, it was little jarring. I'll probably need a second game that's short and faster paced, but I'm not sure what yet.


----------



## PaddieMayne (Jun 3, 2019)

RUST mainly with some Day Z


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 3, 2019)

Rahnak said:


> Finished playing Shadow Warrior 2 last week. Enjoyed the story of the first game a little more, although this is not the kind of game you play for the story, but the game was pretty fun overall. The weapon quantity/variety was a pleasant surprise. Didn't really get into the trials, so it feels like there was still untapped potential there.. But oh well, the backlog waits for no man.
> 
> Started Persona 5 and pacing wise that was like slamming hard on the brakes, it was little jarring. I'll probably need a second game that's short and faster paced, but I'm not sure what yet.


The first Shadow Warrior was awesome, though I've played only for few hours. Persona series is also something what I should play..


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 3, 2019)

Rahnak said:


> Finished playing Shadow Warrior 2 last week. Enjoyed the story of the first game a little more, although this is not the kind of game you play for the story, but the game was pretty fun overall. The weapon quantity/variety was a pleasant surprise. Didn't really get into the trials, so it feels like there was still untapped potential there.. But oh well, the backlog waits for no man.
> 
> Started Persona 5 and pacing wise that was like slamming hard on the brakes, it was little jarring. I'll probably need a second game that's short and faster paced, but I'm not sure what yet.



Hahah but everything is slamming on brakes after Shadow Warrior 2, isn't it 

Something short and fast... if you're looking for more Shadow Warrior style combat with a fresh twist... try this one. Be warned, you may get sucked in for a good few dozen hours.

Don't expect a high skillcap or deep story, apart from its spellcrafting system, because that is pretty damn deep & combo based - and the meat of the game. Craft spells, destroy big things, loot for more bigger destruction faster. Running too slow? Use an infinite dodge move instead 









						Lichdom: Battlemage - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Rahnak (Jun 3, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> The first Shadow Warrior was awesome, though I've played only for few hours. Persona series is also something what I should play..


The second game is more of the same, but more refined, so definitely recommended if you liked the first game.

The Persona series is a very interesting. I played about halfway of the 4th game and sadly didn't finished it. They're pretty slow even by JRPG standards but have very interesting mechanics, imo. Among my favorite is the fact that you have a finite amount of time for all the activities you can do, so you have to really choose what you do in the game as you can't do it all. It can be a little stress inducing but also rewarding.

@Vayra86 Thanks for the recommendation, I'll definitely check it out.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 3, 2019)

Rahnak said:


> The second game is more of the same, but more refined, so definitely recommended if you liked the first game.
> 
> The Persona series is a very interesting. I played about halfway of the 4th game and sadly didn't finished it. They're pretty slow even by JRPG standards but have very interesting mechanics, imo. Among my favorite is the fact that you have a finite amount of time for all the activities you can do, so you have to really choose what you do in the game as you can't do it all. It can be a little stress inducing but also rewarding.
> 
> @Vayra86 Thanks for the recommendation, I'll definitely check it out.



When you say Persona, all I can think of is this little gem of old









						Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Most bizarre videogame I ever played. Can still run very well on PCSX2 on PC  If you haven't seen this... do itttt


----------



## Rahnak (Jun 3, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> When you say Persona, all I can think of is this little gem of old
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks pretty different from the Persona series and at the same time very familiar. I'll see if I can find it. But yeah, from my limited experience with the series, they all have a touch of bizarre in them. Part of the charm.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 3, 2019)

Rahnak said:


> That looks pretty different from the Persona series and at the same time very familiar. I'll see if I can find it. But yeah, from my limited experience with the series, they all have a touch of bizarre in them. Part of the charm.



Persona is supposed to be a spin-off from Shin Megami Tensei series. The combat system is unique, its a sort of Pokemon style gotta catch em all thing, you can literally capture every single enemy creature to use in your party, and mutate them into badder baddies as well. But yeah... this game... the music, atmosphere, melancholy and emptiness of it, gripped me by the balls and still does actually.


----------



## Rahnak (Jun 3, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Persona is supposed to be a spin-off from Shin Megami Tensei series. The combat system is unique, its a sort of Pokemon style gotta catch em all thing, you can literally capture every single enemy creature to use in your party, and mutate them into badder baddies as well. But yeah... this game... the music, atmosphere, melancholy and emptiness of it, gripped me by the balls and still does actually.


Oh, yeah, that's still pretty much the case with the newer games. The main characters have a special power that allow them to control multiple personas. That was the familiar part. The difference is that in the Persona games you have to attend high school and then you hop in and out of another world/dimension (Persona 4 had you going through a TV, in Persona 5 you use an app on your phone). Doesn't seem the case with Nocturne from the little I read. But the setting does sound pretty interesting and different from the recent games.
And shockingly doesn't look too bad for an early 2000s game too.


----------



## HD64G (Jun 3, 2019)

Started playing a pretty good mod called "Dunamis" in DivinityOS EE.


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Jun 3, 2019)

Chipping away at RAGE2 every other day, but having more fun replaying Painkiller BooHell.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 3, 2019)

Currently playing Wash_Dogs 2....  
Could not let it pass at 85% off on steam, just paid 8,99 EUR.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 4, 2019)

I completed my new playthrough of Bioshock Infinite.  Still a thoroughly brilliant game in nearly every regard. I’m playing through Burial at Sea DLC again.

Next after will I believe be the loose trilogy of The Cat Lady, Downfall, and the recently released Lorelei.


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Jun 4, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> I completed my new playthrough of Bioshock Infinite.  Still a thoroughly brilliant game in nearly every regard. I’m playing through Burial at Sea DLC again.
> 
> Next after will I believe be the loose trilogy of The Cat Lady, Downfall, and the recently released Lorelei.



Burial at Sea was awesome, wished the original Bioshock remasters had been done using the UE4 engine like BaS was (that would have been so badass).


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 4, 2019)

look at the weekly item in odyssey.sick.got 50/80 already.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 4, 2019)

I'm not sure my body can handle all the nostalgia, but I have the coming 100 or so hours to figure that out 

BG2 EE v2.5


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 4, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> I'm not sure my body can handle all the nostalgia, but I have the coming 100 or so hours to figure that out
> 
> BG2 EE v2.5
> 
> View attachment 124317


Squeaky wheel gets the kick!!


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 4, 2019)

Went back to playing The Witcher 3 Wild Hunt DLC - Hearts of Stone. Thought I'd played through it but turns out I didn't finish it. I did play through Blood and Wine.


----------



## Arctucas (Jun 4, 2019)

Just started Grim Dawn.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 4, 2019)

Arctucas said:


> Just started Grim Dawn.


Come find us here 








						Grim Dawn ( Titan Quest \ Diablo fans )
					

If you're wishing for a TQ2, you should check out Grim Dawn, the spiritual successor to TQ being created by the lead designer from Iron Lore. Currently, they have a successful campaign on Kickstarter (http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/crateentertainment/grim-dawn) but there are only 6 days...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 5, 2019)

Finally got the completed Anubis set in Assassin's Creed: Origins (takes a month) so I'm officially done with that game.

Still working on LEGO Batman 2: DC Superheroes.  Definitely Shenmue or Yakuza next...haven't decided which yet.


----------



## HUSKIE (Jun 5, 2019)

Willy


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 5, 2019)

MrGRiMv25 said:


> Burial at Sea was awesome, wished the original Bioshock remasters had been done using the UE4 engine like BaS was (that would have been so badass).


You’re right, the fidelity of Rapture in Burial at Sea was much better than even the Bioshock 1 & 2 Remasters!  But lets face it, what made all three great was the story and gameplay combined for pure classic “must plays.”  Any visuals was just extra.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 5, 2019)

LEGO Batman 2: DC Superheroes done 100%.  I decided on Yakuza Kiwami 2 next because I want something familiar but different (and not LEGO ).  After Yakuza: LEGO Batman 3: Beyond Gotham then Shenmue I & II.


----------



## r.h.p (Jun 5, 2019)

r.h.p said:


> i play BFV  Multi
> 
> Before all BF series Multi
> 
> ...



I like Fallout 4 , also im level 28 , its a great game


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 5, 2019)

Yakuza Kiwami 2


Spoiler: Toilet Humor


----------



## robot zombie (Jun 5, 2019)

r.h.p said:


> I like Fallout 4 , also im level 28 , its a great game


I agree... but thank god I'm free of it. That game, with all of the modding that can be done, is bad juju. EVIL, I tell you! Steam says I've logged 973 hours. Honestly I thought it would be more  

I haven't played much lately, though I've enjoyed a handful of subsequent playthroughs of A Plague Tale: Innocence. There are some subtleties I'm still picking up along the way. Also, for being a completely linear game, it is PACKED full of secrets. I find new ones every time. I still haven't grabbed all of the collectibles. So many places you *think* you can't go. Other times, the game is *really* steering you away, making you think that you have to keep moving, when it's actually a really good idea to stop and look around...

Something about that game is just very soothing to me. The atmosphere does that to me. It's got kind of this dreamy feel. The background ambiance is just perfect for that, even the screeching of the rats. It's nice to sit down late at night with lights off/headphones on and bask in the world as I solve the simple, sort of mindless little puzzles. That's the thing... the gameplay isn't very involved. It IS dynamic, but not exactly taxing. It plays a trick on your brain where you feel like you're always doing things, even when you're actually sort of just being guided. Keeps it from ever being boring or making you feel like you're just watching an interactive movie. It still plays like a game.

I also gotta say, my appreciation for the voice acting has gone up over time. I really like all of the French accents. They can be pretty subtle and that makes them a lot more convincing. Whoever played Amicia really nailed it! Her delivery and cadence are spot on all throughout. The emotions really come through and do a lot to put in your head that Amicia is a real person. There are some really visceral moments in there. Same with Hugo. But I like the performance for Amicia better... it's like audio therapy. During Amicia's solo passages, it is basically ASMR. It's put me to sleep a couple of times


----------



## Epyon (Jun 6, 2019)

Just finished persona 5

Thinking about buying a vita to play persona 4 golden.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 6, 2019)

Enjoying Sniper Elite V2 and taking pot-shots at loads of Nazis and handily placed fuel filler caps of Nazi tanks and armoured vehicles, which is very satisfying.
However, I came across this oddly placed checkpoint which requires some rather quick reactions.


Spoiler: Checkpoint


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 6, 2019)

robot zombie said:


> I agree... but thank god I'm free of it. That game, with all of the modding that can be done, is bad juju. EVIL, I tell you! Steam says I've logged 973 hours. Honestly I thought it would be more


How can it be "evil" if it's providing you so much enjoyment and fun?


----------



## robot zombie (Jun 6, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> How can it be "evil" if it's providing you so much enjoyment and fun?


In the same way that a mountain of cocaine would also provide me countless hours of enjoyment and fun.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 6, 2019)

robot zombie said:


> In the same way that a mountain of cocaine would also provide me countless hours of enjoyment and fun.


While that's a fair point, a game will not kill you in a single dose... Just saying..


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 6, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> While that's a fair point, a game will not kill you in a single dose... Just saying..


A small stretch of gaming shouldn't be an issue but some people want to push the limit.



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2017/02/23/va-man-died-during-marathon-attempt-to-play-video-game-for-24-hours/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.60ae5bb3b215


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 6, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> A small stretch of gaming shouldn't be an issue but some people want to push the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2017/02/23/va-man-died-during-marathon-attempt-to-play-video-game-for-24-hours/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.60ae5bb3b215


That's the exception rather than the rule. People die from drug OD's every few minutes, people don't die from gaming-induced exhaustion & fatigue but very rarely. However, I digress...


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Jun 6, 2019)

I'm currently playing Kingdom Come: Deliverance on hardcore mode, complete with negative perks.... and it's my first playthrough. A steep learning curve definitely, but this game is honestly so beautiful and so much fun. I'm finding the story really engaging and every bit of progression and levelling up feels genuinely rewarding and exhilarating.

The difficulty and realism in some of it's mechanics is one of it's greatest strengths. Getting regularly beaten in swordfights/fistfights, missing countless archery shots on hares in the woods and just generally sucking at everything while I slowly level up has never felt so good  I'm going to be stuck in this world for a LONG time.......oh and I'm still playing Binding Of Isaac every day or when I can.


----------



## erixx (Jun 6, 2019)

Post Scriptum.
and it is free this weekend 








						Post Scriptum on Steam
					

Join the fight for victory in Post Scriptum, the only truly immersive WW2 collaborative tactical shooter. Ruthless realism with an impressive arsenal of authentic weapons and a detailed collection of vehicles across immense battlefields in this absolutely unique combined arms experience.




					store.steampowered.com
				



The parachuting and tank hunting is amazing. 
(Maybe I am biased, the maps are all around "A bridge to far" battle.)


----------



## ShurikN (Jun 6, 2019)

Ugh.. playing a lot of games at the moment.

Thronebreaker: The Witcher Tales. Got it on that GOG sale, it kinda always intrigued me as a singleplayer only CCG. And boy is it good. I've only started the second map, and the story so far really keeps pulling you in. Having played a lot of Gwent inside W3, everything is kinda familiar, yet still engaging. Puzzle battles are probably the highest point of the game. Well that and the story/characters.

Apex Legends. Tee game just got a small event, and an Elite queue. Every normal game you finish inside top 5 gives you access to an Elite game where only top 5 finishing players compete. And you remain in Elite as long as you are in the top 5. Been playing it with a friend, and so far it's much more playable than regular queue simply because people try to stick together, not that many lone wolves.

Saints Row 3. It's... ok, I'm not blown away by it as I was with Sleeping Dogs, but it's enjoyable enough. Tried SR2 just before it, and that crap is so poorly optimized, that it's borderline unplayable. Had to uninstall it after and hour of visual torture. Back to SR3, the story and characters seem generic as hell, the driving and shooting is ok, and visually the game looks fine for it's age. THe only issue I've encountered is that the game actually stutters like crazy if you start it with Steam in online mode. And nothing you do to the in-game settings changes it. Going offline fixes the problem completely. Weird.

Void Bastards. A rogue-lite FPS in space with cel shaded art style and a bit of comic book soul. Think XIII, but on spaceships. The rogue-lite elements are good, not the greatest I've played, but solid. Both the enemies and gun play are ok. Lacks depth for now, but I'll see how it progresses.

Grim Dawn. Of course. Hit level 95 on my Oath/Soldier on HC. Just complete entire Elite, killed Korvaak, and found it was a much easier final boss than Malmouth one. Had to do a bit of farming and gearing afterwards to be able to withstand the Ultimate difficulty. I think that apart from poison/acid, everything is over cap. And that one should be in the 70s.

Zelda Breath of the Wild. No description needed. Apart from the breaking equipment, which is driving me insane, everything looks phenomenal. And I'm not the biggest Zelda fan in the slightest. Just finished with Kakariko village (first populated area you come across) and now moving to the research area for the next quest step.

Donkey Kong Country Tropical Freeze. Remember cart levels from 25 years ago that used to drive you insane. Still there. Still driving insane. But all in all really happy with how the game plays. very pretty, very tight, and on occasions, very hard. More or less what you would expect from a DKC game.

Mario Kart 8 deluxe. As a long time Crash Team Racing fan, gotta say, I expected a lot more. Sure the races are fun, but the gameplay actually has gotten a lower ceiling, plus a huge negative in my book is the absence of single player campaign. It's fun in multiplayer, but that was to be expected. All in all not bad, but not great.

Just finished Shadow Warrior 2. A much better game than SW1, but not without it's flaws. I did enjoy it tho. Finished all the monoliths or whatever they were called, completed the story (if that ending can be called complete, utter bs), and did all of the side quests aside from the bulletin board missions. Those were outright boring. Found the inventory and the attachments to be a mess, especially with no search function. Many weapons were completely useless, no mater the rarity. Barely used swords, found them kinda ineffective. There's a lot of room for improvement. If a third part ever gets made.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 6, 2019)

ShurikN said:


> Tried SR2 just before it, and that crap is so poorly optimized, that it's borderline unplayable.


1. Power Tools speedhack is a must because the game runs at the wrong rate when on Windows Vista or newer.  This requires swapping files, running a test, using a stopwatch, and some math, but once you have it right you don't have to tweak it again.
2. Gentleman of the Row takes care of some crash scenarios (there's only two I think).  When it asks during setup, just tell it you want to do just the unofficial patching...unless you want all the other stuff.
3. High quality radio mod.  Someone at Volition packed the radio stations twice for PC so they sound like crap.  This replaces PC radio stations with Xbox radio stations which weren't trashed.

PITA to do all that but totally worth it.  I didn't play the first Saints Row but of all of those after, Saints Row 2 I think is still the best of them all. You can use Hamachi to do co-op LAN over internet too (highly recommended).

SR2 and SR3 require a beastly processor to run (3+ GHz dual core or quad-core) because they did a shoddy job of porting it from Xbox 360 which has a 3c/6t processor.


FYI, the guy that made #1 and #2 (IdolNinja) now works at Volition.


----------



## ShurikN (Jun 6, 2019)

I'll definitely give it a try once I'm done with SR3


----------



## 64K (Jun 6, 2019)

robot zombie said:


> I agree... but thank god I'm free of it. That game, with all of the modding that can be done, is bad juju. EVIL, I tell you! Steam says I've logged 973 hours. Honestly I thought it would be more



I think a lot of people have come across a game that they just couldn't put down and put what looks like crazy hours into it. For me it was Alpha Centauri. Since it came out in 1999 I must have put thousands and thousands of hours into it over the years. There's just so much you could do with the scenario editor and map editor for it's time. I can't even tell you how many nights I would be playing and I kept telling myself, just one more turn, just one more turn and then I will go to bed. Next thing I knew my alarm was going off and it was time to go to work. I finally retired it for good a couple of years ago.


----------



## kapone32 (Jun 6, 2019)

Well I did an update on my computer and reinstalled Origin. I watched the latest Star Wars trailer (meh) and said why not play the campaign again. I can't remember if it was there before but I saw a new campaign. I decided to try it. First mission flying an Xwing through the remains of a destroyed moon. The second mission was even more fun, stealing a tie fighter and after being discovered finding a way onto a Star Destroyer. For me it is the cutscenes that suck you in. I actually prefer the story in Battlefront 2 to the new movies.


----------



## r.h.p (Jun 6, 2019)

robot zombie said:


> I agree... but thank god I'm free of it. That game, with all of the modding that can be done, is bad juju. EVIL, I tell you! Steam says I've logged 973 hours. Honestly I thought it would be more
> 
> I haven't played much lately, though I've enjoyed a handful of subsequent playthroughs of A Plague Tale: Innocence. There are some subtleties I'm still picking up along the way. Also, for being a completely linear game, it is PACKED full of secrets. I find new ones every time. I still haven't grabbed all of the collectibles. So many places you *think* you can't go. Other times, the game is *really* steering you away, making you think that you have to keep moving, when it's actually a really good idea to stop and look around...
> 
> ...



i have a feeling dance is George Cl$$ney ....


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 6, 2019)

practising my bow skills not to get too rusty.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 6, 2019)

ShurikN said:


> Zelda Breath of the Wild. No description needed. *Apart from the breaking equipment, which is driving me insane*, everything looks phenomenal. And I'm not the biggest Zelda fan in the slightest. Just finished with Kakariko village (first populated area you come across) and now moving to the research area for the next quest step.


Right there with you! Lamest game mechanic ever. IMHO, even worse than lootboxes.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 6, 2019)

Quake II RTX....

lol.

Getting almost 60fps. But... everything is real-time reflections. It adds something to an originally awesome game. Oh, yeah, and that's on a 2080ti...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 6, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Right there with you! Lamest game mechanic ever. IMHO, even worse than lootboxes.


The main reason Terraria is a better game than Minecraft.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 6, 2019)

the54thvoid said:


> Quake II RTX....
> 
> lol.
> 
> Getting almost 60fps. But... everything is real-time reflections. It adds something to an originally awesome game. Oh, yeah, and that's on a 2080ti...


Turn down(or off) your AntiAliasing settings, you'll get much better performance. The reason is simple, in the RTX routines, AA is applied not just to the environment, but also to the reflections of same, which effectively almost doubles the workload. With your 1440p display, you really don't need AA anyway.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jun 7, 2019)

I'm hooked on open world RPGs from Bethesda.
Currently into Skyrim SE only the unofficial patch installed. 
Haven't played Skyrim for yrs, but its lots of fun to get back into until TES VI is out.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 7, 2019)

AlwaysHope said:


> Currently into Skyrim SE only the unofficial patch installed.


Ooo, that's what was stopping me from replaying a few years back.  Wait, no.  Skyrim Steam Edition disables achievements if there's any mods installed.  Need Unofficial Patch to make the game bearable and main motivation to replay is to get all of the achievements again on the new version so, it's an impasse.


Played Whispers from the Rift v0.82 and crashed in four clicks. [greatsuccess.jpg]  About to play Yakuza 2 until they get that crash fixed (should be soon).


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 7, 2019)

Have been playing Watch Dogs 2 for the past days and I actually kinda like it.  
It was worth the 8,99 EUR I paid.
Also you don't need to be online to play.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jun 7, 2019)

more Destiny 2 these days. Also, hearing that Bungie is moving D2 to Steam by September is good news for me. No more relying on BNet storefront or their weird connection issues whenever I play either the Americas or Europe servers.


----------



## stuartb04 (Jun 7, 2019)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> more Destiny 2 these days. Also, hearing that Bungie is moving D2 to Steam by September is good news for me. No more relying on BNet storefront or their weird connection issues whenever I play either the Americas or Europe servers.



And the base game will be free so will bring more players in.and cross-saves is great news.

 the season of opulence update is really good aswell. The six-player Menagerie is great fun. basically a strike but with 6 players instead of 3.

Bungie defo going in the right direction.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 7, 2019)

got the figurehead


----------



## SN2716057 (Jun 7, 2019)

I just played some X-file..uh Darkside Detective


----------



## Kursah (Jun 7, 2019)

Haven't had much time lately. But what time I do have, I've been playing a mix of Void Destroyer 2 as its been progressing in beta, which has been great. I have been dealing with the ever growing Outsider threat which is starting to trim down my patrolling defenses, and I'm spread out, but trying to keep at about 5-5.5mil/cycle ship maintenance costs so that I can still build up my funds... Currently have about 750 million in the bank. Getting ready to do a third combat and study mission against the Outsiders, each getting progressively harder. This one mission I've failed a few times because my combination of required ships hasn't been able to survive long enough to get enough data about what actually damages their larger ships. I feel I about have it though. Close at least. That and I keep jumping the gun combat-wise...I'm supposed to run from them so that the larger ships go through the mine field we set to damage them enough I stand a chance...lol. Either way, the dev has been making polishing passes and everything is improving...the UI, performance, camera movements, ship movements & controls, etc.

I also have seen some recent videos about the Star Wars: Empire at War mod known as Empire at War Remake. It is an amazing mod. While it is no longer hosted/updated in Steam Workshop, the version from ModDB works perfect with the updated Steam version of the game (using an external shortcut or mod flag in Steam for FoC.). I really really suggest folks give this mod a try, for such an old game, it really does a good job bringing the graphics up to more modern expectations, and the gameplay is great...I ended up playing a skirmish in space for an hour last night and didn't even realize it. Wife wasn't impressed because I mean to just "make sure it would run" lol. But I had a lotta fun, even tough I lost. It was a beautiful battle to watch me lose!


----------



## SN2716057 (Jun 7, 2019)

Backbone (demo) & Eastshade


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 7, 2019)

Found a parking place for my new Ford Focus.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 8, 2019)

I finished my replay of Bioshock Infinite and Burial at Sea DLC’s.  Just a couple months ago I did the remasters of Bioshock 1 and 2.

My conclusion is that when deciding if any one  of these games belongs among a favorites or any best list, it’s impossible.  They all are extremely good and are all so tied together that any such game list has to include them as a trilogy, ie The Bioshock Series.

Anywho, tomorrow I’ll figure out what is next.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jun 8, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Ooo, that's what was stopping me from replaying a few years back.  Wait, no.  Skyrim Steam Edition disables achievements if there's any mods installed.  Need Unofficial Patch to make the game bearable and main motivation to replay is to get all of the achievements again on the new version so, it's an impasse.



Funny how the unofficial patch is not technically a mod, its a patch, but anyway.. whatever floats your boat.
Don't care about achievements glory. I get my dopamine fix from playing the game *my way*, that is, as challenging as possible.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 8, 2019)

AlwaysHope said:


> Funny how the unofficial patch is not technically a mod, its a patch, but anyway.. whatever floats your boat.


Mmm, maybe should give it a try then.



AlwaysHope said:


> Don't care about achievements glory. I get my dopamine fix from playing the game *my way*, that is, as challenging as possible.


Not dopamine fix...more like finding where the real meat of the game is without running into a sea of mind numbing  Radiant quests.  I could probably find the meat without achievements from memory but it serves as a checklist.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 8, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> I finished my replay of Bioshock Infinite and Burial at Sea DLC’s.  Just a couple months ago I did the remasters of Bioshock 1 and 2.
> 
> My conclusion is that when deciding if any one  of these games belongs among a favorites or any best list, it’s impossible.  They all are extremely good and are all so tied together that any such game list has to include them as a trilogy, ie The Bioshock Series.
> 
> Anywho, tomorrow I’ll figure out what is next.


Fortunately Bioshock Infinite has Steam cloud sync, so I reinstalled the game and am picking up from where I left off a couple of years ago


----------



## Hnykill22 (Jun 8, 2019)

DOOM 3 BFG Edition.. still a great game !


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jun 8, 2019)

POE, coz its start of new league will keep me busy for week or so. Than I will go back to usual stuff, finishing unfinished games.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 8, 2019)

I'm playing an homage to old-school adventure games: Whispers of A Machine -GOG *or* Whispers of A Machine -Steam  .  Great writing and enjoyable, with a couple of cool concepts as well with gameplay.


----------



## Drone (Jun 8, 2019)

Just got my very first Skell in Xenoblade Chronicles X and managed to reach unreachable places (atop the Great Red Root/Divine Roost/Celestial Ascent and atop the Giant Ring).
It's the hardest thing I've ever done in my life. Literally, took me > 3-4 days just to figure it out. I doubt I can ever repeat this trick though. I've been giving up zillion times but always got back and started all over again until I made it 

lol demons in my head are finally happy


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Jun 9, 2019)

Started going back over Limbo since it was on sale the other day, forgot how fun it was to play and quite relaxing too.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 9, 2019)

whohohoa! not a bad olympian gift drop.this+hades' bow+agamemnon set = insanity.


----------



## SN2716057 (Jun 9, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> I'm playing an homage to old-school adventure games: Whispers of A Machine -GOG *or* Whispers of A Machine -Steam  .  Great writing and enjoyable, with a couple of cool concepts as well with gameplay.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Thanks for the title, rtwjunkie, I really enjoy this game!
And in similar fashion I also like The Inner World.




The disturbing Fran Bow, strange things are happening.


For casual building: Islanders


The Shape shifting Detective; sometimes I just need something different.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 9, 2019)

SN2716057 said:


> Thanks for the title, rtwjunkie, I really enjoy this game!
> And in similar fashion I also like The Inner World.
> View attachment 124577
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions!!  Of those, Fran Brow is the only one I have and have played.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 10, 2019)

Catching up with Battlefield 4 and then realising that I've played this part already. It's ok, but a little too scripted and those cut scenes seem to go on forever.


And then Battlefield 1 where blowing up the train can be done if you don't stand still for too long.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 10, 2019)

my favorite thing to do now,slow motion fire arrow death from above.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 10, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> my favorite thing to do now,slow motion fire arrow death from above.


My personal favorite in the game is to eliminate an entire fortress without anyone raising an alarm.  I love being slow and deliberate.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 10, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> My personal favorite in the game is to eliminate an entire fortress without anyone raising an alarm.  I love being slow and deliberate.


lol,I just go around burning them to death undetected.hunter skills are so damn rad,both for open combat and stealth.add fire to the mix and it's blazing good fun.


----------



## robot zombie (Jun 12, 2019)

r.h.p said:


> i have a feeling dance is George Cl$$ney ....


Haha, nah. He's actually Buzz Lightyear.






AlwaysHope said:


> I'm hooked on open world RPGs from Bethesda.
> Currently into Skyrim SE only the unofficial patch installed.
> Haven't played Skyrim for yrs, but its lots of fun to get back into until TES VI is out.


I'm thinking of picking it back up myself. I kind of miss the vibe of that game. So much Fallout between then and now I hardly remember what Skyrim is like. Which might be a good thing.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 12, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> My personal favorite in the game is to eliminate an entire fortress without anyone raising an alarm.  I love being slow and deliberate.


Made me sad that there's no big bonus for doing that like in Far Cry 4.


I'm close to the end of Yakuza Kiwami 2.  I mean, I could go start the finale now but still chipping away at Bouncer Missions and the completed battle/heat lists.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 12, 2019)

Bought Squad today, looks very good indeed, running at high on the 1070@1080/75 Ant members got it? Still playing WoW on defias and doomhammer if there is any of you's lot got it. Also just bought subnautica below zero for a deek too.


----------



## metalfiber (Jun 13, 2019)

I just got done with Assassin's Creed Syndicate a couple of days ago. I put it up there 2nd to Odyssey in the series, better than Origins. This isn't the first time i've played it but i had forgotten what it was like. If you don't have it the summer sales are almost here. Get the Season Pass also which includes Jack the Ripper but not Penny Dreadful mysteries...get it too if your into solving Mystery puzzles. In Syndicate, You'll get your own gang to control that can cause a distraction while you can sneak in and kill the target. Load up the carriage take them with you wherever you go. Then you got the Batman like zip line that makes getting around the rooftops so much easier. With good characters like Charles Dickens, Alexander Graham Bell, and Charles Darwin to name a few makes for a really good game. Now that i'm done with Assassin's Creed marathon and while i wait for episode 3 in AC Odyssey, I'm at a crossroads in what to play.


----------



## LocknLoad (Jun 13, 2019)

metalfiber said:


> I just got done with Assassin's Creed Syndicate a couple of days ago. I put it up there 2nd to Odyssey in the series, better than Origins. This isn't the first time i've played it but i had forgotten what it was like. If you don't have it the summer sales are almost here. Get the Season Pass also which includes Jack the Ripper but not Penny Dreadful mysteries...get it too if your into solving Mystery puzzles. In Syndicate, You'll get your own gang to control that can cause a distraction while you can sneak in and kill the target. Load up the carriage take them with you wherever you go. Then you got the Batman like zip line that makes getting around the rooftops so much easier. With good characters like Charles Dickens, Alexander Graham Bell, and Charles Darwin to name a few makes for a really good game. Now that i'm done with Assassin's Creed marathon and while i wait for episode 3 in AC Odyssey, I'm at a crossroads in what to play.
> 
> View attachment 124853
> 
> ...



I liked Syndicate too. I would say Ezio trilogy, Black Flag and Syndicate are my favorite parts of the Assassin's Creed series. Though I find Syndicates storyline very short, the overall setting is just great. I liked the WW1 segment too. I was disappointed by Origins' clunky gameplay and thus I haven't picked Odyssey.
I'm currently playing this, a classic from my school days as well as some oldies from GoG like Blade of Darkness and Enclave which I consider as Dark Souls of 2000s.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 13, 2019)

Yakuza Kiwami 2 done.  The Majima Saga punched me in the feels.  Can't wait for Yakuza 3 to get ported.

Probably LEGO Batman 3 for me next.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Jun 13, 2019)

I literally just played all of Batman Arkham games on all platforms (PC + Return to Arkham on both PS4 Pro and Xbox One X). Not a bad time to fall in love with the Dark Knight yet again.


----------



## c2DDragon (Jun 14, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Yakuza Kiwami 2 done.  The Majima Saga punched me in the feels.  Can't wait for Yakuza 3 to get ported.


Waiting too !!! 
Here is a gift for you : Yakuza Kiwami 2: Goro Majima - Shiawase nara ii ya (English/romaji/kanji lyrics)

For me it's Battlefield V, it's not that bad. I prefer the 4 because old weapons are...sad.
And I'm downloading The Division 2 for the free week-end (until june 17th) (46,27Go on Uplay)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 14, 2019)

Scored greater than 90 on that one on the first attempt.  That song fits the Majima character perfectly.

Side note: I think the Yakuza games are being ported by a Polish company.  I found that interesting.


----------



## c2DDragon (Jun 14, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Side note: I think the Yakuza games are being ported by a Polish company.  I found that interesting.


Qloc for Kiwami 2 but there is just SEGA for 0 and for Kiwami at start so I guess it was SEGA only.
I've read there wouldn't be any Kiwami edition for the 3 because it was said it's not truely necessary (https://www.gamerevolution.com/news...t-be-kiwami-style-remakes-says-series-creator) so maybe as for 0 and Kiwami 1 SEGA will work alone (if they were alone).
Maybe Qloc will work on Yakuza 6 on PC which is the same Dragon engine as Kiwami 2. They are still working on Kiwami 2, patch 1.2 was launched few hours ago.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 14, 2019)

I certainly hope the whole series makes it to PC.  They are excellent value at the $30 MSRP.  Really deep writing.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 14, 2019)

GTA IV (PC)

This is still an awesome game.


----------



## harm9963 (Jun 14, 2019)

Metro Exodus/Ranger Hardcore and BF5.


----------



## Roddey (Jun 14, 2019)

Observation. Has a 2001: A Space Odyssey vibe were you play H.A.L.(or Sam the name of the A.I. in this game).


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 14, 2019)

Roddey said:


> Observation. Has a 2001: A Space Odyssey vibe were you play H.A.L.(or Sam the name of the A.I. in this game).


I've got about an hour in on it.  It is more a thinking person's game.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 14, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> I've got about an hour in on it.  It is more a thinking person's game.


Is it similar to ADRIFT? I thoroughly enjoyed that game and consider it a work of art.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 14, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> Is it similar to ADRIFT? I thoroughly enjoyed that game and consider it a work of art.


I don’t think I have played that.
Edit: I just read a synopsis. Yes it is similar, although the one without any memory in Observation is the AI.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 14, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> I don’t think I have played that.
> Edit: I just read a synopsis. Yes it is similar, although the one without any memory in Observation is the AI.


It's quite beautiful, very atmospheric and has some lovely music from Debussy - clair de lune.








						ADR1FT on Steam
					

ADR1FT is the story of an astronaut who wakes up floating silently in space amongst the debris of destroyed space station…the only survivor of a catastrophic event, left with no memory, a critically damaged EVA suit leaking oxygen and no way home.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Roddey (Jun 14, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> I've got about an hour in on it.  It is more a thinking person's game.


I enjoy games like Observation. Others games that I enjoyed for the game play(and/or story) are games like Soma, Edith Finch, Infra, Forgotten Anne, A story about my Uncle, or recently A plagues Tale. There just isn't very many in a given year. 
   I mean shooters like the Metro Series are great too, but the games like the aforementioned keep me gaming for the long haul. And that long haul been a long time too.


----------



## Drone (Jun 16, 2019)

Yeah, it took me exactly 1 week in XCX to do another two next to impossible things. I entered Noctilucent sphere in Sylvalum and climbed Mount Edge Peak in Oblivia without flight module!
Boy, what a rewarding feeling, Mount Edge Peak was the most challenging thing I've ever done. It requires series of tough jumps and all depends on tenacity perseverance and persistence of a performer. Did devs intentionally make that possible? I dunno but it's awesome.  Man, and I thought climbing Great Red Root in Noctilum was hard. I saved/loaded billion times, panicked lost my patience and quit, then got back, then gave up again then got back and so on.
Jumping / platforming with skell can be extremely unpredictable because in XCX planet Mira is tidally locked with its parent star and experiences gravity fluctuations. Sometimes you jump higher than you would on Earth, sometimes much lower. Pretty awesome physics and atmospheric effects in XCX, yeah can destroy lots of your nerve cells and can take time because things can get really tough sometimes lol. But I really love XCX just like I love Xenoblade on Wii

Wicky and her well worn Skell and I finally got our well deserved achievements XD But I'm not ready to fight that alien lvl 99 Queen yet


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 16, 2019)

Can't play anything today due to a massive power cut in the whole country including Uruguay and Paraguay. 
I can play on my phone though


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 16, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> Can't play anything today due to a massive power cut in the whole country including Uruguay and Paraguay.
> I can play on my phone though


That sucks.


----------



## SN2716057 (Jun 16, 2019)

I just had to stop


----------



## Cvrk (Jun 16, 2019)

I played a lot! So much, so many titles. I played Rage 2. Did not finish it cuz i lost my patience, so much farming and for the most part horrible optimization. What really saved me was RivaRtunner I was able to get stable 70 FPS all the time with everything set to Very high. Without Riva the game is 100% not playable.  Freezes all the time. 
Other than this Cyber Hunter on Android, some sort of battle royal on the phone and of course Mobile Legends, which is kinda like LoL on the phone. Be playing Mobile Legends for 4 3 year now even maybe more,since it came out. 
_________________
Something very special right now is JOURNEY! And if you have kids let them play it instead of DOta 2 and all those battle royals. Journey goes all the way back to PS3 and now it has been released on PC. 
You do not need a gaming PC, your work laptop with integrated graphics probably will do the job, and if you can put a HDMI cable to that TV and let your kids play it on the big screen. 
BEST sand and light mechanics i have seen. Breathtaking pictures do not do it justice.
There is gonna be some gameplays of this on my channel, but i guess the internet is full of complete walkthroughs of this game by now...

Play Journey! Play it with your kids, play it with your girlfriend. Play it on a Sunday or with friends. No multiplayer, just sit down and enjoy the actual visual and audio journey that it takes you on. It's so short but completely worth. 
Strong essences are kept in small bottles, Journey is like that.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 16, 2019)

@Cvrk I have been looking at journey. It seems to be the same art style as Rime.  I think you made my mind up. Thanks!

For those interested, despite sseming to be a perfect match with a few other titles on GOG, it can only be found on PC at EGS (to the best of my knowledge).








						Journey | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Journey at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Cvrk (Jun 16, 2019)

I just finished it. Like 5 minutes ago. I cried!!!! The FIRST ever video game that ever made me legit cry.

I was emotional like any other human on may games: Witcher 3 when we find Ciri in that hut, Mario when the dragon takes my princes like 100th times over and over, PUBG when i was down to 1 player and i accidentally kill myself with my own grenade...emotional moments in games are all the time. BUT not like this.

*JOURNEY *is a metaphor for the _journey _of life and the challenges that need to be overcome!

@rtwjunkie nah Rime is a good game. Also would let kids play it. Rime like other few games lose themselves in long gameplay and moments of puzzle when the player does not know what to do next. Challenges that you need to do in Rime are often moments of dull.

Journey is a 2 hours and maybe more of just simple powerful story telling with visuals and soundtrack. You feel vulnerable, you feel alone and scared while everything around you is breathtakingly beautiful.

_


Spoiler: hmmm



I believe the main charterer is a female. I believe she is dead. This is her journey to Infinity (Paradise) the after life. The first moments of the game we see a star traveling the sky...it was another soul who just finished the Journey. And at the end 24 hours have past and the night turned into day again. In the morning a new soul will start the same journey all over again.












_6: 35. this person describes VERY well what the multiplayer part of the game is. Even tho i have not encountered anyone on EPIC platform(cuz lets face it they all play it on PS). THis is a very good explanation of the multiplayer part, but if you can first time PLAY if OFFLINE! 

This is your journey. And feeling alone makes it this much emotional. Trust me me play it offline.


----------



## blobster21 (Jun 16, 2019)

Since my late MSI RTX2070 is gone to paradise and the reseller is dealing with my RMA request, a friend me lent me his old Vapox-X R9 270 to keep me busy 

I've been enjoying GRID2 and Ghost recon advanced warfighter 2 all this week end, the card chew through them with easyness.


----------



## stuartb04 (Jun 16, 2019)

A bit of devil may cry 5.
jeez my thumbs are tired after playing for a couple of hours.
anyone have problems exiting the game to desktop.so as i press exit my whole system just freezes.
cant ctrl+del or anything.have to hard reset the pc.


----------



## moproblems99 (Jun 17, 2019)

stuartb04 said:


> jeez my thumbs are tired after playing for a couple of hours.



That's your problem right there!  Thumbs should not be the primary drivers on a mouse and keyboard


----------



## stuartb04 (Jun 17, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> That's your problem right there!  Thumbs should not be the primary drivers on a mouse and keyboard


I use a joypad. 
So button bashing to the max!!


----------



## Eric3988 (Jun 17, 2019)

Funny enough I started playing Baldur's Gate  1 a couple of weeks ago before the BG3 reveal. I've only played BG2 and TOB, always wanted to play 1, so now I will finish 1 for sure now.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 17, 2019)

Forza Motorsport Diver's Cup, where I just completed the Circuit de Spa Francorchamps Endurance 100 race which took around 60 minutes. It's not that difficult, because once you get the lead, it's quite difficult to lose it. Unless you fall asleep.
I've got three more endurance races to complete, but they are much longer, up to three hours, so I need to be in the right mood for those.
Here's the last lap as they're all pretty much the same,


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 17, 2019)

I just had some fun with this









_Not my video btw._

Insane 2

Bought it with a 3 EUR bundle on Fanatical.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 17, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> I just had some fun with this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never head of Insane before, so thanks. Looks like a lot of fun and it's on Steam.








						Save 50% on Insane 2 on Steam
					

Features traditional time trial mode and 9 other game modes, including the popular “Capture the flag”, “Gate hunt” and “Pathfinder”.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 18, 2019)

I’m just having some mindless shooting atmosphere today, playing *Hard Reset Redux*. I started in the beginning and have made it way further than I ever did before.  Actually enjoying it this time.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 18, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> My conclusion is that when deciding if any one  of these games belongs among a favorites or any best list, it’s impossible.  They all are extremely good and are all so tied together that any such game list has to include them as a trilogy, ie The Bioshock Series.


This! Yes, yes.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 18, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> I’m just having some mindless shooting atmosphere today, playing *Hard Reset Redux*. I started in the beginning and have made it way further than I ever did before.  Actually enjoying it this time.



I have hard reset extended version on Steam, but coul not get on with it, imo the weapons are useless, they should have just given the player a big stick.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 18, 2019)

Got the main campaign of LEGO Batman 3: Beyond Gotham done.  Putting it on the back burner until DLCs hopefully go on sale in seven days.

Started Shenmue I.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 18, 2019)

tigger said:


> I have hard reset extended version on Steam, but coul not get on with it, imo the weapons are useless, they should have just given the player a big stick.


It was initially something hard to get into originally, never getting more than an hour.  Then the Redux update was free so I got it.  Now that I did, I’m glad.  The weapons are updated a little. You also get an electronic Katana during 2nd and 3rd hour.  You can mow any robot except the big ones down with it.  The little story attached has been revamped a bit, as well as the visuals a bit.  It all works well.

You still have to shoot non-stop, using grenades, plasma and machine gun as your main weapons, but all the other upgrades to your meds and armor are pretty good too. You just have to remember to play old style: constantly move and never let up on the LMB. Ammo and health of all types are plentiful.  

You might want to give it a shot again.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 18, 2019)

Continuing the racing theme, I just remembered that I'd picked up *Grid Autosport* in a Steam sale some time ago and it really is a lot of fun.
White knuckle track racing, aggressive AI that almost seems vengeful and cars that degrade at every crash and bump. I'm also glad there's no rewind, as its absence makes you drive that much more carefully.
It's very similar to the *Dirt* series, but given the choice, I'd go for Grid, having completed *Grid 2* already, which was also very challenging and a new Grid game is due out in September.


----------



## 64K (Jun 19, 2019)

Replaying the first Mass Effect. What a great game. I knew the first time I played it from the very beginning on Eden Prime that this was going to be a special game. It didn't disappoint all the way through for me.


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Jun 19, 2019)

64K said:


> Replaying the first Mass Effect. What a great game. I knew the first time I played it from the very beginning on Eden Prime that this was going to be a special game. It didn't disappoint all the way through for me.



I really enjoyed all of them up to ME3, never played Andromeda though but feel no need to since the three earlier ones ended that particular story... sort of.. haha.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 19, 2019)

Finished Hard Reset Redux, and have started on a nice peaceful game of Submerged.



MrGRiMv25 said:


> never played Andromeda though but feel no need to since the three earlier ones ended that particular story..



It’s actually a different story.  By the time you arrive at Andromeda, Shepard has been dead a looooong time.   It’s a decent enough story that felt Mass-Effecty enough to hold my interest.  It also got the major fixes before EA broke up the team.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 19, 2019)

MrGRiMv25 said:


> never played Andromeda


Give it a try. In spite of the bad press, it's a worthy entry.


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Jun 19, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Finished Hard Reset Redux, and have started on a nice peaceful game of Submerged.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s actually a different story.  By the time you arrive at Andromeda, Shepard has been dead a looooong time.   It’s a decent enough story that felt Mass-Effecty enough to hold my interest.  It also got the major fixes before EA broke up the team.



I might give it a go as I've mostly liked all of Biowares games, It's just as soons as I hit 30, the last few years after that have seemed to stop me at the last minute from downloading games that require multiple quests and side missions etc to complete the game in any meaningnful way (same with after ASSCreed 1-2-2-2+3). I just can't seem to start anything that requires me to spend 50-60 hours doing extra stuff aside from the main story. They say gaming changes with age and it definitely has wiith me haha.

I gave up on Rage 2 after 3-4 hours, but that was mainly since the was not much variety between the wasteland extras. Shoot crates, and a couple more, find Arks while being moaned at that there's a mission outstanding, then the talking car put an end to all that. Considering you get out of it a lot I was so f@#*'ng tired to "Welcome back Walker" each time I got back in 



rtwjunkie said:


> Finished Hard Reset Redux, and have started on a nice peaceful game of Submerged.
> 
> It’s actually a different story.  By the time you arrive at Andromeda, Shepard has been dead a looooong time.   It’s a decent enough story that felt Mass-Effecty enough to hold my interest.  It also got the major fixes before EA broke up the team.



I did like Hard Reset, something like a decent return to some classic FPS action where you just kill stuff til it's dead, also had decent graphics and design overall.


----------



## jormungand (Jun 19, 2019)

got it for $2.99
So simple and at the same time so beautiful

Never Alone


----------



## 64K (Jun 19, 2019)

MrGRiMv25 said:


> I might give it a go as I've mostly liked all of Biowares games,



Well, if you do decide to give ME: Andromeda a try it's on sale on Origin for $8 right now so that's not risking a lot of money I guess.


----------



## moproblems99 (Jun 19, 2019)

64K said:


> Well, if you do decide to give ME: Andromeda a try it's on sale on Origin for $8 right now so that's not risking a lot of money I guess.



Never played a Mass Effect.  Suppose I don't need to play the earlier ones since I think I know what happens now @rtwjunkie 

But for $8 bucks it may be worth it.  Haven't used my origin account in ages..not even sure what the login is lol


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 20, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> Never played a Mass Effect. Suppose I don't need to play the earlier ones since I think I know what happens now @rtwjunkie


Okay, fair point on spoilers, but in reality its not. 

In ME: Andromeda you’re travelling completely outside our galaxy through empty space to the Andromeda galaxy.  In those hundreds of years no one on Earth would be left alive that you knew when you left.


----------



## moproblems99 (Jun 20, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Okay, fair point on spoilers



If I haven't played it by now, I likely won't.   Just a friendly jab.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 20, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> If I haven't played it by now, I likely won't.   Just a friendly jab.


I know.


----------



## Mitchie23 (Jun 20, 2019)

Asphalt 8: Airborne


----------



## Roddey (Jun 20, 2019)

Sumoman.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 20, 2019)

Grinding in FF X. Takes hella lot time to to master the sphere grid with all characters, and after that it's time to replace those crappy +1/+2 nodes with +4 nodes..

Never had a perfect game, even though I've played since 2002.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 20, 2019)

I've gone on a mad D&D questing spree lately...

From BG2EE > NWN EE (still in shitty state so uninstalled quickly, fonts are horrible) to now a well modded NWN2 campaign and long hours on www.nwn2db.com for some min-max goodness. Playing SoZ-modded original campaign. Mask of the Betrayer up next  Its good fun, but you need time and patience... clunky UI is clunky.

Is it obvious I'm hyped for BG3?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 20, 2019)

I played a couple more hours of the peaceful climbing adventure Submerged.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 20, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> Grinding in FF X. Takes hella lot time to to master the sphere grid with all characters, and after that it's time to replace those crappy +1/+2 nodes with +4 nodes..
> 
> Never had a perfect game, even though I've played since 2002.


I tip my hat to you. That is far more than I was willing to do in FFX..


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 20, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Is it obvious I'm hyped for BG3?


I think maybe, just perhaps, that comes through. ;-)


----------



## SN2716057 (Jun 20, 2019)

Pedro, my banana friend






http://imgur.com/h2uPNwh


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 20, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> I tip my hat to you. That is far more than I was willing to do in FFX..


This will last hundreds of hours...


Feels even worse than having a cup of tea with my ex's mother..


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 21, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> This will last hundreds of hours...
> 
> 
> Feels even worse than having a cup of tea with my ex's mother..


I feel you!


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 21, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> Grinding in FF X. Takes hella lot time to to master the sphere grid with all characters, and after that it's time to replace those crappy +1/+2 nodes with +4 nodes..
> 
> Never had a perfect game, even though I've played since 2002.



413 hours was my FFX 'get all unique weapons and finish the grid' time. That monster hunter guy has some rather serious challenges... (don't ask me the exact names, its LONG ago)

One of the best FF's in my book. Anima still lingers in my mind as such a badass and the last part of the story is jaw dropping, I shed a few tears I won't lie


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 21, 2019)

Finished Shenmue I.  It's not a bad game but I was expecting better.  Even though it is semi-open-world, it strikes me as stale coming from Yakuza.  The rigid time structure is a pain too with no time passage mechanic.  Hopefully Shenmue II is much better.

The plan: LEGO Harry Potter: Years 1-4 -> Shenmue II -> LEGO Harry Potter: Years 5-7


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 21, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> 413 hours was my FFX


Good heavens! That is a metric ton of time. That is dedication.



Vayra86 said:


> One of the best FF's in my book.


FF6(3USA) is still my fav in the series for various reasons.


----------



## Rahnak (Jun 21, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> 413 hours was my FFX 'get all unique weapons and finish the grid' time.


I tried to get all unique weapons on my 2nd or 3rd playthrough. I gave up while trying to get Tidus's weapon. FFX is still one of my favorites though.


----------



## r.h.p (Jun 21, 2019)

robot zombie said:


> Haha, nah. He's actually Buzz Lightyear.
> View attachment 124846
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of picking it back up myself. I kind of miss the vibe of that game. So much Fallout between then and now I hardly remember what Skyrim is like. Which might be a good thing.




you made him pretty ..lol

its craazy did your version have no helmet too, even in the wasteland he runs round with no helmet
frikin buggy as . The part with father is classic , i was pissing myself he was walking around telling me off


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 21, 2019)

I'm back on Far Cry 5, but had to fast travel to get past that annoying Cull The Herd (Only You...) storyline. Joseph Seed is my target now.
Then I jumped into the Dead Living Zombies DLC, where driving a tractor has a whole different meaning.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 22, 2019)

Trying to decide what is next.  I finished Submerged last night.  Haven't felt the bug for anything tonight.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 22, 2019)

Now that I've captured the John Seed territory (FC5) in what was quite a boss fight, I'll crack on and go for the weirdo, Faith Seed region.
The best helicopter to use is definitely this one, if you have the Hours of Darkness DLC.


----------



## IceScreamer (Jun 22, 2019)

Finished my annual play through of Deus Ex. Now, I just started Dragon Age: Origins, and boy, this one seems like it's gonna take a while.


----------



## 64K (Jun 22, 2019)

IceScreamer said:


> Finished my annual play through of Deus Ex. Now, I just started Dragon Age: Origins, and boy, this one seems like it's gonna take a while.



There is a lot of content in DA:O
It will consume quite a bit of your time if you do it all but it's well worth it imo. It usually takes me around 2 weeks to do a complete playthrough of the main game.

One site that I reference that tracks time spent in game lists median gameplay time as 57 hours for the entire game and another 17 hours for the expansion Awakening.









						How long is Dragon Age: Origins? | HowLongToBeat
					

How long is Dragon Age: Origins? HowLongToBeat has the answer. Create a backlog, submit your game times and compete with your friends!




					howlongtobeat.com


----------



## IceScreamer (Jun 22, 2019)

64K said:


> There is a lot of content in DA:O
> It will consume quite a bit of your time if you do it all but it's well worth it imo. It usually takes me around 2 weeks to do a complete playthrough of the main game.
> 
> One site that I reference that tracks time spent in game lists median gameplay time as 57 hours for the entire game and another 17 hours for the expansion Awakening.
> ...


I see, that's great, I usually try to complete as much as I can so this will indeed take a while.

For reference, Deus Ex with the GMDX mod took me around 30h to complete.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 23, 2019)

So I decided to go fishing in Far Cry 5 and soon discovered that virtual fishing is an art in itself. I spent several hours trying to catch two fish - Ragnar The Terrible and The Admiral. I just got hooked and couldn't let go, unlike the fish.
Reminds me of the story of a bloke saying to a fisherman 'I don't know how you've got the patience to sit there all day.' The fisherman replies, 'What do you mean? You've been watching me all day.'


Spoiler: FC5 hint



The key is to get the fishing perk, then buy a better rod and clear the area of predators first - bears, unfriendly humans and dive-bombing attack aircraft, mainly. There's also a kind of randomness and luck involved which can be very frustrating.


I really did underestimate this game for its variety and how easy it is to get hooked. Puns intended.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 23, 2019)

For lack of deciding on starting any backlog, I’m playing Ghost Recon Wildlands solo again.


----------



## metalfiber (Jun 23, 2019)

Creating mayhem in Watch Dogs 2


----------



## SN2716057 (Jun 23, 2019)

one more of My friend Pedro


http://imgur.com/54IfPv1


----------



## Susquehannock (Jun 23, 2019)

Re-playing select _Doom 2016_ levels - on Nightmare of course. Just beat the Cyberdemon again. 
Really hope _Eternal_ has Arcade mode. Boss battles would be awesome.


----------



## Cvrk (Jun 23, 2019)

As you can see from the first image the wall paper has thickness to it. Will not see this level of detail in most games. Resident Evil 2019 comes close  however with a different style of drawing.
All of this from an Indie company with probably little experience and you can not so much optimized game that will stress your graphics card too much to the point of bellow 60 fps and visible lag.

*Draugen *is a 2-3 hours long very linear story based PC game. It starts very good and continues excellent to the point where you are emotionally invested. The ending however is dull, however the ending being 5 minutes it will not shadow the rest of the experience.

This for me is the very closest experience to Ray Tracing without having neither graphical engine or hardware related to RTX. Best display of light by far. Considering that the light and god rays are the culprit for the low frame rate at times.

Something that I see for the very first time in a video game...(i've seen this in God of War on PS4 but this is at a very higher detail):
_from the inside you can see with great detail outside looking behind the glass of the window at the shadow movement that the clouds from the sky cast on the ground and the outside elements as trees. Stand still and the clouds will move as the wind picks up and so will the shadows on the grounds.  Never ever seen such a graphical spectacle in all my years of gaming._
Don't get me wrong, it has nothing to do with photorealism. By far Far Cry 6 probably has so much more than this game. I am only referring to what they did with the light. 

The clouds move with you. From the moment you land on the island the story tells you it will start to rain soon and you need to hurry inside. As you climb up the hill the clouds start to gather and you right away see a change in brightness that only affects small parts where the clouds do not permit sun light. NEVER seen anything like this in a game.

So in conclusion, Draugen will show you something that you have not yet seen before. A good story that does not carry for to long. Worth the money and especially the time investment!


----------



## Disparia (Jun 24, 2019)

For the horde!



Some nostalgic feels, but mostly makes you appreciate Warcraft II more, which was released only a year after it and provides a vastly improved experience.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 24, 2019)

Cvrk said:


> View attachment 125561
> View attachment 125562
> View attachment 125563
> View attachment 125564
> ...


It’s an excellent game!!  They aren’t an unknown studio though. They are the team that made the epic Dreamfall: Chapters.

For those interested, it is also available on GOG as well as Steam. 









						Draugen
					

Draugen is a single-player, first-person Fjord Noir tale of suspense and mystery, set




					www.gog.com
				




The story is not what you think it is when it starts. Be prepared for some turns.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 24, 2019)

Heavy Rain (PS3)

Bought this an year ago but now I got that feeling for playing this. Uses the Dualshock 3's motion controls cleverly


----------



## Cvrk (Jun 24, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> It’s an excellent game!!  Be prepared for some turns.



Light mechanics yes, excellent. Unique.
Far from an excellent game. Some parts wore placed in order and wrote by pure amateurs. The ending at least makes no sense, not because you can not understands it because it has been horrible placed in turns of events and voice acting.

One can not  give only pros, there are very eyesore cons.
the woman was dead in the house up stairs this entire time. yet at thee end the hero goes back to pick up his belongings as if he forgot about the dead body upstairs. many more story line mistakes like this were made

_____________

Went back to *Ashen *(Epic Store games). I love this game. It's amazing...maybe i will post screen and talk some more about it in the future. For real nobody knows about Ashen and it deserves all the attention.
It's the exquisite minimalist version of Dark Souls.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 24, 2019)

Cvrk said:


> Light mechanics yes, excellent. Unique.
> Far from an excellent game. Some parts wore placed in order and wrote by pure amateurs. The ending at least makes no sense, not because you can not understands it because it has been horrible placed in turns of events and voice acting.
> 
> One can not  give only pros, there are very eyesore cons.
> ...


First of all: Spoilers! And I think you didn’t quite understand what was going on. It really was a twist that I found half the people on the Steam forums didn’t understand, so you’re not alone.  

The writing was what actually made it worth buying despite finishing in 3.5 hours.  A game like that I don’t care if it looks good, that’s just a bonus. I’m there for what is effectively a short story.


----------



## SN2716057 (Jun 24, 2019)

Trippy AF, Pedro


----------



## SN2716057 (Jun 25, 2019)

Some more Pedro, almost at the end..





Die, ISP, Die


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 27, 2019)

Agent 47 trying to blend in.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 27, 2019)

I’ve finally cleared my first region on a solo run of Ghost Recon: Wildlands.  Then I went to La Paz and got that stupid hard Sam Fisher mission. I mean WTF??? 

Both aspects of it suck. Infiltrate without being seen or defend the location with Sam. Succeed at the first and fail the second. Or don’t succeed at the first.  And the mission doesn’t go away. Every evening at 8pm, there you are getting a call from him.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 27, 2019)

Finished Shenmue II.  It's a lot better than Shenmue I but I think the openworldness really gets in the way of what the game is trying to be: story driven.  There aren't many games I wish were linear but this is one of them.  Still doesn't touch the greatness that is Yakuza but it's good enough to make me want to get Shenmue III.


----------



## c2DDragon (Jun 27, 2019)

The division 2 until tomorrow when Shadowbringers (last FFXIV expansion) anticipated access will be up !
The division 2 is fun & good but in the end, past 90-100hours you get the sensation the loot system is bad. With a max gear level (500) you still get 496-499 gear/weapons/mods you just dismantle and get nothing good from it. It's an endless mission farm to get an upgrade if you are really lucky but hell it's time consuming and sometimes you just don't get good loots even after hours. I don't understand why they didn't make like The division where you could get powerful stuff at max level missions no matter what.
A dumb thing too is the restriction on exotics. 1 weapon + 1 gear ONLY whereas in the division 1 you could be overpowered, there wasn't any restriction. Ok the exotics bonus apply on other weapons but still, why don't they let people be overpowered ? If it's about PVP, it's a bad idea to apply this restriction in PVE too.
Talking about PVP the dark zone of the division is still great, you have fun and fear crossing streets. In this new game, there are 3 tiny dark zones...sad. The loots there are not bad, I had only 500 stuff there but...it's not fun to PvPvE in tiny maps in this game.
I hope they change the loot system and add something like the underground & survival (same as the division), fix the gameplay bugs that can be freaking annoying.
The game is good, until you hit the world tier 5 when, you search for some good loots which the game doesn't want you to drop. Gear sets are not fun, maybe in one year this game could be great. At least I still have fun but, the division 1 right now is better than the division 2.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 27, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> I’ve finally cleared my first region on a solo run of Ghost Recon: Wildlands.  Then I went to La Paz and got that stupid hard Sam Fisher mission. I mean WTF???
> 
> Both aspects of it suck. Infiltrate without being seen or defend the location with Sam. Succeed at the first and fail the second. Or don’t succeed at the first.  And the mission doesn’t go away. Every evening at 8pm, there you are getting a call from him.


That was really annoying me too and somehow I managed to cancel the mission and get on with something else. Kudos for completing it.


----------



## SN2716057 (Jun 27, 2019)

Been playing Ghost of a Tale, and The Council.





Spoiler: Warning cute face!






Who could resist such a cute face?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 27, 2019)

SN2716057 said:


> Been playing Ghost of a Tale, and The Council.View attachment 125811
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both very good games! Ghost of a Tale though, that is an unbelievably good and fun game!!! It’s hard to believe it was (most of the time) one guy. Of course it took him 4 years, but that is to be expected. It is one of my all time favorites.


----------



## robot zombie (Jun 28, 2019)

Okay, officially done with Plague Tale. I couldn't resist the call of the collectibles. I wanted to get them all in one run. I finally did... and now I basically know all there is to know about the game, heh. I wreck shop in the sneaking and combat... helps that I've got most of the upgrades about halfway through. My favorite is definitely the double-pocket for the sling, coupled with the alchemy upgrade that lets you knock off helmets. It's a super-satisfying way of taking out guards. Comes in handy way more often than expected.




I really hope there's a sequel. Without a doubt, they left room for it with the ending. The foreshadowing isn't subtle. Such a great adventure game. Not only that, but the scope of it was perfect... not just in the sense of "enough" or "too much" either. It's more just that the scale of the game matched what they were working with to create a world that is consistently interesting and lived-in. I always find myself wanting to be in that world. The assets they came up with and the way they were used made the game for me from the beginning. The character animation helps a lot, too. It's satisfying in how smooth and dynamic it is. Moving around feels good. How a studio like this managed that, I'll never understand. And then the storytelling and character development were amazing, too. It's just an all around complete and very compelling experience. It's just as tightly-put-together under the hood, too. The graphics are perfectly balanced, the performance is good, and I don't think I had any bugs... save for one hilarious one where I happened to have forced Amicia to interact with one of the chalices at the Chateau just as a cutscene was starting and her arms were weirdly contorted for all of it. Otherwise, everything ran flawlessly smooth.

And to think, this is coming from a studio that brought us games like Rush: A Disney-Pixar Adventure and... Zoo Tycoon. You'd never expect such a solidly fleshed-out, gritty, top-tier adventure game from them. But there it is.

It's also packed with factual historical knowledge about plague-era Europe... such as how dentists and traders would go into the aftermath of battles taking place back then in order to yank out dead soldiers' teeth for dentures (they were pretty valuable back then!) I learned so many fascinating things. So many times, I'd encounter something strange and think it's just worldbuilding meant to make the game seem rougher, but then you look into it and find out it's actually thing. I'm impressed at how well-studied of a world it actually is.

Few screenshots for the hell of it, before I pick Fallout 4 back up for a bit. *Just* a bit... I swear.


Spoiler





























So much more to see in the game, really. It is a fantastic-looking game with a lot of visual diversity.


----------



## metalfiber (Jun 28, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Finished Shenmue II.  It's a lot better than Shenmue I but I think the openworldness really gets in the way of what the game is trying to be: story driven.  There aren't many games I wish were linear but this is one of them.  Still doesn't touch the greatness that is Yakuza but it's good enough to make me want to get Shenmue III.



My Sega Dreamcast is at the bottom of the closet somewhere.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 28, 2019)

It was so obvious that Dreamcast didn't have a dedicated menu button like most other consoles do.  In Shenmue, the back button I think did nothing and when I was hitting Y to open the menu, it would often open a dialog with whomever I was looking at instead.  It drove me nuts.


The pictures in this thread are getting annoying again.  They belong in this thread or spoilered so they're hidden by default.


----------



## Kursah (Jun 28, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The pictures in this thread are getting annoying again.  They belong in this thread or spoilered so they're hidden by default.



Sorry you feel that way, opinion noted and has been reviewed with moderation team. Personally, I enjoy seeing the screenshots of what folks are playing, where they're at in the game, etc. Unfortunately we know we can't please everyone with decisions in this forum, and hope you understand.

There are no restrictions or best practice polices in regards to attached images in this topic and we don't intend to change that unless it becomes a larger issue that affects the community or is going blatantly against our forum guidelines. As such, we're asking folks in this topic to carry on as usual, keep it constructive and have fun!

Thanks!


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 29, 2019)

I would add that, it would be preferable for people to post *thumbnails* instead of full images, as it takes ages for some pics to load. Even on a fast 100Mbps connection.


----------



## SN2716057 (Jun 29, 2019)

Spoiler tag is fine too and the rest hidden.


----------



## robot zombie (Jun 29, 2019)

I don't mind spoilers if too many images bothers people. I get it... I've been in the position of trying to read one particular post only to have it jump away every time one of a few dozen pictures pops into existence... I hate chasing posts like that.

Not a fan of thumbnails though. Clicking a spoiler button is easy, for those who want to view the images. Not a big deal. Going back and forth through each and every thumbnail just. sucks. At that point I'd rather tab-out to another distraction while all of the images load than click on each and every thumbnail I want to view the full image for.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 29, 2019)

I plan, if I have more than 1, to put an interest-creating one in the thread, with others inside a spoiler.

Any objections, since there aren’t any rules in place?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 29, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> I plan, if I have more than 1, to put an interest-creating one in the thread, with others inside a spoiler.
> 
> Any objections, since there aren’t any rules in place?


I think Kursah's comment stated it was up to us as long as we follow the general forum rules.

A thread to discuss images pinned in threads has been started with a poll here;








						Should a limit be set for uploading Images/Screenshots in certain threads?
					

Based on a discussion that took place here; https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/what-are-you-playing.204644/page-313 It was suggested that a thread be opened to get feedback from site users on the topic for site admins/mods to consider.  A poll has been created for users to give input...




					www.techpowerup.com
				



Let's take the discussion there and return this thread to it's normally scheduled topic.


----------



## metalfiber (Jun 29, 2019)

Playing a heavily modded Kingdom Come Deliverance. It makes Henry look plumb real.


----------



## Drone (Jun 29, 2019)

400 hours of Xenoblade Chronicles X and still fascinated by Mira system. It has double sunrise like on Mercury lol ok

Back in the 2017 Ze1dahead discovered a new technique called target assisted jump. When you target an enemy at some very special moment you can jump in your Skell higher. 
[target an enemy and transform into vehicle mode->boost against the wall as high as you can->jump->draw weapon->transform->jump->holster weapon->transform->jump->draw weapon->transform->jump->holster weapon->transform->jump] Fail at least one of these and gravity will get ya.
And I was like seriously? How on Earth can I repeat it and get it right. In order to climb Cavernous Abyss in Sylvalum without Flight Module I decided to give it a go. Boy, it was painful. Getting timings and angles right. But then I managed to do it. Achieving this gives some super feeling lol. It was crazy and I like it. I'm at Chapter 7 and reached areas which I'll need to reach only after Chapter 10.

Wicky, Elma and co staring into abyss. Thanks to Ze1dahead for his technique, it makes playing XCX even more interesting


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 30, 2019)

Last played Heavy Rain (PS3) and it was AWESOME!

Muuuuuuuuch more better than I thought and it has replay value, need to replay it soon.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 30, 2019)

I'mplaying a bit of Bright Memory.  It's $6.99 on GOG for an "in-development" (same as Steam Early Access) game.  It's a fast-paced, visually impressive and bug-free (so far) title.  It is from an Indie out of China.  What I was impressed with right off the bat are the fairly decent Graphics options, and Keyboard controls that mostly make sense.  The only downside there is that while In Development keyboard mapping is not alowed.  It has very positive reaction both on GOG and Steam.  It's a little arcadey, but still fun.  It's a bit like Crysis mixed with other things (I haven't figured out what yet).








Spoiler: 5 More screenshots







































						Bright Memory
					

Bright Memory is a lightning-fast fusion of the FPS and action genres, created by one-m




					www.gog.com


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 30, 2019)

ATM GTA IV, but I changed my avatar since it's soon time for Mirror's Edge & Catalyst, so damn underrated gems.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 30, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> ATM GTA IV, but I changed my avatar since it's soon time for Mirror's Edge & Catalyst, so damn underrated gems.



I loved both of them. Mirrors Edge is great!


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 30, 2019)

Solaris17 said:


> I loved both of them. Mirrors Edge is great!


Catalyst is the only game I've ever pre-ordered and I haven't regret that. 

e: Fell in love when tried the beta. :3


----------



## Roddey (Jul 1, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> I'mplaying a bit of Bright Memory.  It's $6.99 on GOG for an "in-development" (same as Steam Early Access) game.  It's a fast-paced, visually impressive and bug-free (so far) title.  It is from an Indie out of China.  What I was impressed with right off the bat are the fairly decent Graphics options, and Keyboard controls that mostly make sense.  The only downside there is that while In Development keyboard mapping is not alowed.  It has very positive reaction both on GOG and Steam.  It's a little arcadey, but still fun.  It's a bit like Crysis mixed with other things (I haven't figured out what yet).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, I will try.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 1, 2019)

Roddey said:


> Thank you, I will try.


If you didn’t get it yet, I found it is currently on sale on Steam for $6.29.









						Bright Memory on Steam
					

Bright Memory is a lightning-fast fusion of the FPS and action genres, created by one-man development studio FYQD using Unreal Engine. Combine a wide variety of skills and abilities to unleash dazzling combo attacks.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 1, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> I'mplaying a bit of Bright Memory.  It's $6.99 on GOG for an "in-development" (same as Steam Early Access) game.  It's a fast-paced, visually impressive and bug-free (so far) title.  It is from an Indie out of China.  What I was impressed with right off the bat are the fairly decent Graphics options, and Keyboard controls that mostly make sense.  The only downside there is that while In Development keyboard mapping is not alowed.  It has very positive reaction both on GOG and Steam.  It's a little arcadey, but still fun.  It's a bit like Crysis mixed with other things (I haven't figured out what yet).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to admit, this looks compelling. I'd rather wait for the whole game though.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 1, 2019)

Having another go through of FO4 and doing things a different way round this time


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 1, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> I have to admit, this looks compelling. I'd rather wait for the whole game though.


Totally understand. I rarely buy any games until finished with 3 exceptions: Die Young, on Steam, because it is so high quality and the dev team is super active, responsive, and actually skilled.  Iron Harvest, which will be on GOG and Steam.  The premise looks so good, and the team has some history, so I actually backed them on Kickstarter. And then this game, Bright Memory.  

What’s finished so far is short, but is remarkably polished.  I figured what the heck, it’s $7!  But wanting a full length when the EA is so short is a totally understandable feeling!


----------



## waspman3372 (Jul 1, 2019)

Company of Heroes 2. Over 500 hours already. Can't wait to see what it looks like with my new upgrade in another week to 10 days.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 1, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Totally understand. I rarely buy any games until finished with 3 exceptions: Die Young, on Steam, because it is so high quality and the dev team is super active, responsive, and actually skilled.  Iron Harvest, which will be on GOG and Steam.  The premise looks so good, and the team has some history, so I actually backed them on Kickstarter. And then this game, Bright Memory.
> 
> What’s finished so far is short, but is remarkably polished.  I figured what the heck, it’s $7!  But wanting a full length when the EA is so short is a totally understandable feeling!


Thing is, I don't do episodes. Been burned in the past by devs/companies either shutting down or simply not giving a piss to finish the series. HalfLife 2 anyone? Been waiting for Episode 3 for more than 10 years. That's just one example of course. There are many more. As for Final Fantasy 7 Remake being in episodes, hard pass. When the full game is done ok, not until then.

Back on Topic;
I'm currently playing through this;








						Schala Edition
					

This hack alters events of the game so that Schala of Zeal is rescued as part of the normal course o




					www.romhacking.net
				



Version 2.0 is out and it is really very cool! Without giving any spoilers, there are so many changes made that are really interesting, beyond what the title suggests. For example, anyone who found Frog's lingual style charming and enjoyable will be quite pleased when they visit 600AD. So far, my very favorite way to play Chrono Trigger! However, TheGreatBen(Hi Ben) & Mauron are working on another mod of the same game which promises to be equally or even more astounding. It's a great time to be a fan of 8/16bit game mods!


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 1, 2019)

waspman3372 said:


> Company of Heroes 2. Over 500 hours already. Can't wait to see what it looks like with my new upgrade in another week to 10 days.




What will your new monitor and setup be spec wise?  Just curious.

On topic:  I am binge playing Final Fantasy XIV Shadowbringers expansion about 5-10 hours per day. Luckily for me I am getting 90 fps on my 90hz gtx 1070 laptop on maxed out settings (not in cities but in dungeons where it matters), not a single thing lowered.  Pretty awesome. I'm loving it so far.


----------



## robot zombie (Jul 1, 2019)

Man.... I waited too long to pick up Shadow of the Tomb Raider. I don't know what it was... I appreciated it when it came out, but I never got into it like I thought I would. I kind of ran through the main storyline and that was it. I remember being more concerned with that Fallout 4 life... I was also only rockin an RX 580 back then. To me, that's one of the best in it's class... still is! But... running SotTR, even at 1080/60, it is night and day between that and an RTX 2060. Maybe that's part of why. Performance wasn't _bad_ but it did involve some compromises and even then, it struggled. Now, I pretty much max everything and I have to say that the game looks gorgeous and runs great.

In spite of my excitement and satisfaction with Metro's RTX GI implementation, not feeling SotTR's RTX shadows. Number one, the visual differences are much more minor, something approximating the difference between 'high' and 'ultra' shadows... or maybe somewhere between that on the low end and BTAO-HBAO+ on the high end. From the very start there was stuttering and I said 'no way.' I didn't upgrade my GPU to have the same game still stutter lol

No regrets grabbing the season pass on sale... I think it was like $50 and now there is so much DLC to break into. I think it's actually running for $40 right now.

But I digress. Point is I'm enjoying it a lot more this time around. Some of you may have noticed that I'm what you might call a manogomous gamer. When I don't have "my game" anymore, I may try a few out, but they don't stick. And then I find that one game that I just latch onto and play exclusively for long stretches... pretty much until I exhaust it of all gameplay value. I play fewer games this way, but all of the time I spend playing games is more satisfying for me. It's nice to have a game around that you just know you can pick up any time and be immersed. Maybe I'm just too busy now... if I kill too much time playing games that I wind up not being into, that bothers me. Gotta maximize. Life is to short to spend it playing shitty games, or even games that are just okay.

Now, I realize that's a nicer way of saying I'm overly obsessive with my games, but still, I think this is gonna be the next one I go in on. Might as well, since I've got all of the DLC. Question is whether I will be able to find all of the collectibles. I'll try... but not on my first playthrough. Maybe on number 3 I'll consider it. Gotta prioritize the challenge tombs.

Speaking of being busy... as I say this and dive in, I am 7 hours away from waking-up to start a workday that will go for at least 10 hours. Wish me luck! In my very early adulthood it was partying and girls that kept me up at night. People used to joke about me being a future 27 club member. Now at age 28, I just stay up binging on video games like SotTR before I go to work my real job like a normal person! I sure showed them.


----------



## SN2716057 (Jul 1, 2019)

Done with Mutant Year Zero Road to Eden now on to Ghost of a Tale and later Vampyr.


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 1, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> Having another go through of FO4 and doing things a different way round this time


I hate that building crap..


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 1, 2019)

DOOM - Crossing the bridge to Argent Tower. This time I did it first time without falling into the abyss.


Spoiler: DOOM


----------



## Cvrk (Jul 1, 2019)

In news today: Star Wars Battlefront  2 is unplayable. MOre about this here: https://answers.ea.com/t5/Technical-Issues/Battlefront-2-won-t-launch/td-p/6580204
There is NO permanent solution. 

And if you do get it o play ...well, depends on your luck and if you are on the winning side. Tonight i wasn't. 







Let me just say that we never recuperated from 19 / 84. And I left the match after almost 2 hours!!! No side was winning. For some reason we lost the attack always, but we won the defense....unless you can hit 2-0 ...no one wins at 1 -1. The match just starts all over and over and over...


----------



## Hotobu (Jul 1, 2019)

Current short list: 

Resident Evil 2
Roller coaster Tycoon 2
With myself (it's a motion control game that I usually play late at night before bed)


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 2, 2019)

lol I was hella drunk so I got home via Taxi


At least I got home 


e: wrong thread, sorry!


----------



## hytek9 (Jul 2, 2019)

Fallout 76 (Waiting for new updates, getting leveled in meantime)
Project Gorgon (Indie MMORPG, Developed by a guy on the EQ, Asheron's Call & Star Trek Online team)
Steam Backlog - Probably start with The Witcher 3 (never played all the way through)


----------



## Cvrk (Jul 2, 2019)

hytek9 said:


> Probably start with The Witcher 3 (never played all the way through)


If all is good thinking for 2020 to give Witcher 3 another go myself. Right now with a extremely powerful computer you can 4k play it with all the visual mods that you can get your hands on. It should look very good and as for the rest well...it's Witcher.
This is the very cool part about this game, unlike Skyrim. It has this insane good story and amazing voice acting and with mods that keep it up to date you can probably pick it up 2-3 years from now on and it will feel like the best game up to date. 
NPC movement and reactions have not changed. Lots of things have not changed in the gaming industry. With the Witcher 3 and lots of mods this game will be fresh for years to come.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 2, 2019)

Hotobu said:


> Roller coaster Tycoon 2


Ah such an excellent game! Still on GOG!



Cvrk said:


> In news today: Star Wars Battlefront 2 is unplayable. MOre about this here: https://answers.ea.com/t5/Technical-Issues/Battlefront-2-won-t-launch/td-p/6580204
> There is NO permanent solution.


An update borked a game so bad it won't run.. I'd say that's a surprise, but it's EA, so it just isn't. Still Wow!


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 2, 2019)

I just snagged Observation on Epic Games for $5.99 and was amazed to find the download is only about 6Gb.
It's had a very good review at PC Gamer and it turns out that one of the designers of Alien Isolation was involved in its design.


----------



## Hotobu (Jul 3, 2019)

Speaking of which... I've been a PC gamer since 2017. All I know is Steam. How much do you all use the other stores? What do you like/dislike about them?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 3, 2019)

Hotobu said:


> Speaking of which... I've been a PC gamer since 2017. All I know is Steam. How much do you all use the other stores? What do you like/dislike about them?


GOG is my go-to digital game store! I check there first for any of my PC gaming needs.








						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				




Main reasons are as follows;
1. GOG respects it's users rights to own and use the games they buy as they wish for their own personal use, because..
2. No DRM of any kind.
3. GOG has proven their commitment to their customers time and again.
4. Amazing customer support, both directly from GOG and through the very knowledgable and friendly forum community.
5. 30-day money back guarantee for every game they offer(you will not find that ANYWHERE else)!
6. Direct game downloads, no client needed. While GOG's Galaxy has gained some popularity and has some good features, it is not required.

I use Steam for titles I must have but can't find on GOG, but believe me when I say the DRM for those titles(the ones that have DRM, Steam does have some DRM free games) are removed forcibly by methods not "officially supported" by Valve/Steam.

I don't personally buy digital PC games anywhere else ATM. I'm thoroughly unimpressed with Epic, dislike what Battlenet(Blizzard) has become and I will not touch Origin(EA), Ubiplay(Ubisoft) or anything else.

Simply put, companies who do not respect user right's or use predatory business tactics do not get my money.
(Anyone who knows me, saw this bit of rant coming)


----------



## moproblems99 (Jul 3, 2019)

Hotobu said:


> How much do you all use the other stores?



Whoever has the games I want gets my money.  Prefer GoG if its an option.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 3, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> I just snagged Observation on Epic Games for $5.99 and was amazed to find the download is only about 6Gb.
> It's had a very good review at PC Gamer and it turns out that one of the designers of Alien Isolation was involved in its design.


You’ll enjoy. It’s a very good thinking person’s game.  Also, like you I was amazed at the overall polish and quality of the game, and only being 6 GB.


----------



## moproblems99 (Jul 3, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> You’ll enjoy. It’s a very good thinking person’s game.  Also, like you I was amazed at the overall polish and wuality of the game, and only being 6 GB.



Gotta love games with good wuality.  Don't see if very often anymore.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 3, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> Gotta love games with good wuality.  Don't see if very often anymore.


That was a big thumbed phone post.


----------



## SN2716057 (Jul 3, 2019)

Does gog still allow games to be downloaded & played without using the gog launcher?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 3, 2019)

SN2716057 said:


> Does gog still allow games to be downloaded & played without using the gog launcher?


Yes.  It’s the only way I play them. I don’t use Galaxy at all.

The only catch is it is a little more maintenance work. Occasionally go into your library page and check titles for a blue dot which means there is an update. You’ll then have to download and apply patches yourself instead of Galaxy doing it for you.  I don’t mind at all though.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 3, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Yes. It’s the only way I play them. I don’t use Galaxy at all.


This!


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jul 3, 2019)

spent 500k credits for this Ferrari F12 TDF Edition in Horizon 4. Of course, I gotta wrapped the car to sate my inner weeb. XDD


----------



## SN2716057 (Jul 3, 2019)

Cute lil' pirate mouse. (Ghost of a Tale)




After a bender I look the same (Vampyr)


----------



## Frick (Jul 4, 2019)

I'm giving away the desktop (in specs) in a few weeks, so looking for games the Dell e6330 in sig can handle. Crusader Kings 2 runs pretty well on it, and even The Long Dark runs satisfactory. Shall see how Skyrim fares as well.


----------



## IceScreamer (Jul 4, 2019)

Im 29 hours into Dragon Age: Origins and man, this game has a lot to offer. I barely completed 15%, and I don't think Awakening counts towards this, and even if it does, impressive. Oh, and Revenants can go suck on a lemon.


----------



## Frick (Jul 4, 2019)

IceScreamer said:


> Im 29 hours into Dragon Age: Origins and man, this game has a lot to offer. I barely completed 15%, and I don't think Awakening counts towards this, and even if it does, impressive. Oh, and Revenants can go suck on a lemon.



After about 50h of Fallout 4 (and its "storytelling" and "character development") DAO was such a breath of fresh air I nearly completed the entire game just from the momentum of joy. Which says a lot, because when the game came out it was to me good but not excellent. But yeah, it's the last good game Bioware made IMO.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 4, 2019)

Stopped playing Skyrim as I have bought Fist of the north star: Lost paradise on the PS4,developed by the same studio that worked on Yakuza franchise.
Can't get enough of "You are already dead" lines lol.


----------



## Cvrk (Jul 4, 2019)

@Tsukiyomi91 did that anime girl picture was done by you and uploaded into the game? Or was it default as you can find in the game library?
Would be amazing if you can put anything like stuff you can upload somehow....probably not the case.

Anyways, it;s all about taste i think you ruined the car.

Always wanted to get Forza Horizon 4! Truth be told i only consider the Ultimate edition, as this way you get always the new dlc and the new car packs that are upgraded monthly. The standard game version makes no sense cuz i feel it's like 50% of the game only.
And yes the Ultimate edition is SOOO expensive. It's not even about the money(even tho it is)....its that there is a lot of racing and sooo many cars ot unlock etc, i never believe that i can put this much time in a racing game.
I put around 80 hours in AC Odyssey, but that game was totally worth it. I do not see myself driving some cars for 80 hours or even more. Not to mention  my fav cars are the Teslas, and they do not have any electric cars, as the new Audi and Mercedes electric suv. 

Is it just me, or when the new Forza 4 came around with so many electric cars out already even by the time Forza 3 was around it felt like the 4th edition of the game will embrace completely the new era of vehicles. Instead it feels like a game made for Jeremy Clarkson, complete petrol head lineup. Very disappointing. 
Forza 5 will come out around 2021...who know maybe then they will wake up to the reality.


----------



## Rahnak (Jul 4, 2019)

Cvrk said:


> Always wanted to get Forza Horizon 4! Truth be told i only consider the Ultimate edition, as this way you get always the new dlc and the new car packs that are upgraded monthly. The standard game version makes no sense cuz i feel it's like 50% of the game only.
> And yes the Ultimate edition is SOOO expensive. It's not even about the money(even tho it is)....its that there is a lot of racing and sooo many cars ot unlock etc, i never believe that i can put this much time in a racing game.


I know what you mean, I also felt the base gaming would be sort of incomplete. But if you wait long enough you'll find some discounts. I bought the ultimate edition for the price of the base game.   

Sadly, I haven't had much time to play it as I'm trying to focus more of my play time on Persona 5. But that's another story.


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 4, 2019)

rage 2 - absolutely loving it.  Nightmare mode is not hard at all (just alot of fun) - this is what DOOM wanted to be i think, but didn't have the tech to make it happen.

the game is underrated - the reviews were surprisingly harsh for how good the game is -- much better than doom 2016 and those reviews were great.


----------



## advanced3 (Jul 5, 2019)

Some Squad for the 4th.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Jul 5, 2019)

Heavy Rain. Never played it on PS3 or PS4 and picked it up along with Beyond Two Souls for a fiver each when Epic were running their sale not too long back.

A simplistic game, yes, but an enjoyable story with potential for many different outcomes. I'm nearing the end of my first run through but will definitely try a different approach in my second. Beyond Two Souls looks great as well and really hyped for playing that when it lands on the 22nd.

Another Playstation game that I hope lands on PC one day is Until Dawn. I heard that the framerate was pretty poor on the PS4. Some PC framerate goodness along with upgraded visuals would be a treat


----------



## moproblems99 (Jul 5, 2019)

advanced3 said:


> Some Squad for the 4th.
> View attachment 126168



I liked the game but most of the time the people playing were jerks.  Haven't played it for well over a year.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jul 5, 2019)

@Cvrk the wrap is made by someone, I just apply it by searching the wrap.


----------



## Cvrk (Jul 5, 2019)

@Tsukiyomi91 so you confirm that players can upload these to the game? Cuz this would be cool.

Tried some more Battlefront 2. This time Some scary hunt while truing to stay alive with a flashlight. And some "Blast" - fast close combat action. Very amazed by the graphics as always and steady FPS.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 5, 2019)

Been playing obligatory Void Destroyer 2, the farther I go, the more aggressive the Outsiders become. I'm kinda taking it easy as the dev is playing through the beta start to finish to pick apart any bugs he finds or that we've been reporting. He intends to make a change to war fleet mechanics for AI and AI managed bases, along with how the Outsiders ramp up in the late game...because even though I have dozens of trade, mining, and transport routes...my funds are getting dwindled by 100's of millions at a time as I try to replenish my fleets getting spanked by this powerful and semi-unknown faction. It's cool as hell but also quite challenging. 

Though I did get my first carrier, and what a beast of a ship it is...I'm used to going at least 40-50 M/s even in big ships... this thing peaks at 17 M/s... though I'll set it in glide mode (newtonian Flight Assist-off mode) and get it cruising. But its such a pig. Having a blast though, I still highly recommend this title to anyone that wants a fun space sim with some RTS and 4X elements.

The other game I've been playing as of late, and absolutely stunned I did not pay closer attention to but was aware of its existence was Overload. Its essentially a true Descent sequel done by those involved in the original Descent series, and it's absolutely epic. It feels like Doom with ships in 6DoF, HELL YES! Its on sale right now, and worth every penny of full price. Again, not sure how I missed this one...I recall it being on my radar a couple years ago. I really didn't expect it to be this good...but if you like combat, FPS combat or space ships and pew pew or came from the 90's era when Descent was a badass game, this is really a must own in my mind.









						Overload on Steam
					

A new six-degree-of-freedom shooter with intuitive controls, amazing lighting and graphics. From the creators of Descent, Overload is the best zero-gravity robot-blasting combat ever.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Turmania (Jul 5, 2019)

What!?! Who plays games on PC?!? Use it to make money! That is why we have consoles for to play games the way it's meant to be played....(Just Joking)


----------



## Good3alz (Jul 5, 2019)

I started playing EverQuest again lastnight
><

Don't hit me!


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Jul 5, 2019)

So I wish I was able to play this beauty that I just happened to win


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 5, 2019)

I’ve been playing a good deal of Ghost Recon Wildlands, about 60 hours at this point.  Had one funny mission that was so frustrating. I had to infiltrate this refinery and find the mine manager to get the location of a boss’s personal banker, or something like that.

First time I stealthily killed nearly every one on my way to him, and got killed trying to interrogate him while a rude cartel member shot at me and killed me.
.
The second time I rinsed and repeated, except I got to the roof and left in a helicopter for the mine, to rescue the personal banker so we could pump him for our own info. I fight my way in, rescue him, and die trying to get him out because more cartel show up.

I thought “screw this” as soon as it threw me to the beginning of the mission again. I went to the nearest safe house and grabbed a barebones no weapon chopper, flying 20m above the ground till the plant. I deliberately crashed it on the edge of the roof with their helicopter that had mini guns. 

I jumped out, interrogated the plant manager and took off in their undamaged chopper, leaving mine hanging off of roof by a landing skid. Used the mini guns to obliterate most of cartel members, extract the guy to the chopper again, and take to safehouse.

That’s what I like about this game. There is no one way, or right way to accomplish these missions:


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 5, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> I’ve been playing a good deal of Ghost Recon Wildlands, about 60 hours at this point.  Had one funny mission that was so frustrating. I had to infiltrate this refinery and find the mine manager to get the location of a boss’s personal banker, or something like that.
> 
> First time I stealthily killed nearly every one on my way to him, and got killed trying to interrogate him while a rude cartel member shot at me and killed me.
> .
> ...



I remember that mission very well. It ends in that massive quarry doesn't it? Man I got swamped SO many times on that one. And yeah, you can totally exploit yourself into an easy win, I figured that out later


----------



## JovHinner123 (Jul 6, 2019)

Taking a trip down memory lane by playing GTA Vice City. Was the first I ever played of the series and did so on PC. The mission The Driver still makes me want to throw my device away. Don't really know what the purpose of the mission was - why would I hire a driver I could beat? And he was useless anyway, dies during the heist and leaves Tommy to do the driving!


----------



## metalfiber (Jul 6, 2019)

I'm still playing Kingdom Come Deliverance. Even with cheats to spa...spa...spa...speed it the hell up, it'll still take another 2 months. It's funny though, i can get off a horse now and the bandits will start running away. I'll have to chase'um down and wup'um with a sword.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 6, 2019)

Good3alz said:


> I started playing EverQuest again lastnight
> ><
> 
> Don't hit me!View attachment 126268


Looks like they've upgraded the engine since the last time I saw it. It still looks older but better.



...PACMAN... said:


> So I wish I was able to play this beauty that I just happened to win


NICE! You're in like Flynn when that game comes out!


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jul 6, 2019)

@Cvrk I think it's more of making the wrap manually imo. I don't think there is a way to import layers or community made decals/vinyls unless there's one in the wild.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 6, 2019)

On the menu for tonight...





 can't wait. I hope its the pinnacle of 3.5 D&D ruleset gameplay after having wrestled my way through BG1 EE, BG2 EE and NWN2  Having a blast with this nostalgic, focused series of games 

Can recommend. Revisiting these old classics now with the Enhanced Editions is a pretty good, comfortable experience (much better than its originals, for sure) especially at higher resolutions... and Pathfinder is looking to be a massive BG2-like experience... the perfect prelude to BG3? They finished their Season pass roadmap just a month ago so now's the time... its on sale 50% at Steam as well.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 6, 2019)

Unreal still looks good after all these years and I still remember when I fired it up with a  new Voodoo II SLI setup.


----------



## robot zombie (Jul 6, 2019)

Still playing sottr to death. At some point I will probably do everything. Lara is ridiculously fit and OP... she's godlike. But it's pretty fun in an arcadey kind of way. Which reminds me, why is that a dirty word now? Why is simple and fun bad? In a game like this, I think it's how things ought to be, as it allows you to better take in the very dense and detailed environments which are a focal point in the game. Maybe that's my inexperience with the franchise talking, but has it ever not been a somewhat arcadey, terrain-puzzle/exploration game? That's what sticks out to me over its entire history. Pure camp. They even de-emphasized the combat. It's actually largely about the jungles and tombs, now. To me, that's great!

I don't know why I do these things to myself, but I was reading that quite a few people actually think the graphics in this game look bad... some of it comes off as trollish, but I get the impression that a lot of people legitimately believe that it's a massive step back. A lot of them comparing it to Rise... which I have played (though admittedly not beat,) but still don't see it. Just... no way, man! Nothing is revolutionized, but most things are marginally better. How is this a thing? But then, I feel like if you have to explain it to me... like you cannot show screenshots and have these other games just be intuitively better... yeah, nuff said. What's that line about how explaining a joke is like dissecting a frog?

But I guess some steam users think it looks worse, or even just bad in general? https://steamcommunity.com/app/750920/discussions/0/1742220359694882762/?ctp=1

I'm completely baffled by it. It all seems really nitpicky. I feel like it's really easy to cherry pick screenshots and then look at changes to the rendering engine and say "See it looks worse, and here's why! I'm a random person online and trust me, I know what I'm talking about. You only think it looks good because you don't. Your eyes are _lying_ to you!!" Hard to take seriously, but the devils advocate in me says "Well, hey, Mike... maybe there's something to it."

And yet, when I sit and actually play the game, it looks night and day from most of the screenshots I saw in that thread. It really looks good! Consistently very good. And then there's the fact that a lot of the things they cite as deficits, very few games ever get right, anyway. There are always gonna be those random things that look like shit. The devil is ALWAYS going to be in the details. Of course plenty of things could always be done better, and have been. But it's all a balancing act. At some points I really had to laugh at the unwillingness to take in the big picture and see how all of the compromises are chosen to compliment each other and give you an image that best suits the look they're going for. If you don't like that look, that's one thing. Feel free to cite objective reasons for why, but beyond that I think it gets a little silly and elitist. It's easy to get stuck on technicalities. I've been down that road of not enjoying games as much because I fixated too much on the technicalities.

Of course, I'm biased... I was wowed by the level design and the graphical presentation. And as I spend more time with the game, I only appreciate it more. Not because I think they're the best ever, but because they work really well together to create a cohesive feel that I find pretty immersive. I can't believe I just read 12 pages of that crap... let alone tried to take it seriously. At the end of the day, it's simple. If you can't see what they're seeing, no amount of explaining light bounce in a condescending way is gonna convince you that there's a problem. Because I do actually see how those changes manifest, and I like them 

If the lighting system is the number one complaint... I'm not convinced. To me, it looks more photorealistic... less HDR-like. And I mean that in a literal sense. It doesn't show what your eyes might see... a camera doesn't have the dynamic range that your eyes do. The difference is on several orders of immense magnitude. The sky is hundreds of thousands of times brighter than everything else, yet our eyes see the blue and the clouds, in addition to the trees on the ground. Quite often, a camera does not. You have to expose for one or the other. To simulate that with a camera, HDR is the only option. Shadows look harder with normal techniques. The overall percieved contrast difference is much, much higher through even the best cameras than it is in real life. Most people seem to prefer that, though. HDR is still not considered a great compromise for many people. You get more details in shadows, but the contrast actually suffers quite a lot. In many ways it is a flatter image. Display technology will have to evolve a lot more before that changes. I'd definitely prefer dark with contrast over detailed with less contrast in the meantime. Compositionally, it simplifies the images and makes what you do see in a scene pop, even if you lose the ability to make out everything in a given area.

To me, the lighting adds a lot more drama and scale to the imagery. I like how things can be very dark when you're crawling through Peru's ancient tombs and dungeons. Makes them really feel huge and full of mystery. To me, it just makes sense. It's so intuitive I hardly notice. Similarly, jungles actually are very dark in many places, even in the daytime. You don't expect those places to be immaculately lit. I dunno. I think it's all madness to equate this to "shit graphics." I just don't understand what people expected it to look like. Completely missing the point imo.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 6, 2019)

robot zombie said:


> Still playing sottr to death. At some point I will probably do everything. Lara is ridiculously fit and OP... she's godlike. But it's pretty fun in an arcadey kind of way. Which reminds me, why is that a dirty word now? Why is simple and fun bad? In a game like this, I think it's how things ought to be, as it allows you to better take in the very dense and detailed environments which are a focal point in the game. Maybe that's my inexperience with the franchise talking, but has it ever not been a somewhat arcadey, terrain-puzzle/exploration game? That's what sticks out to me over its entire history. Pure camp. They even de-emphasized the combat. It's actually largely about the jungles and tombs, now. To me, that's great!
> 
> I don't know why I do these things to myself, but I was reading that quite a few people actually think the graphics in this game look bad... some of it comes off as trollish, but I get the impression that a lot of people legitimately believe that it's a massive step back. A lot of them comparing it to Rise... which I have played (though admittedly not beat,) but still don't see it. Just... no way, man! Nothing is revolutionized, but most things are marginally better. How is this a thing? But then, I feel like if you have to explain it to me... like you cannot show screenshots and have these other games just be intuitively better... yeah, nuff said. What's that line about how explaining a joke is like dissecting a frog?
> 
> ...


The graphics in SOTTR are some of the best around. As you say, what do people expect?


----------



## Dristun (Jul 6, 2019)

Bloodstained: Ritual of The Night is incredible, starting my 2nd playthrough on harder difficulty now. Instant classic for fans of the old Castlevania games and definitely a great treat for most of Metroidvania fans. Just don't get it on Switch, runs like crap there judging by reports.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 7, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> Unreal still looks good after all these years and I still remember when I fired it up with a  new Voodoo II SLI setup.
> View attachment 126303



Just look at that RTRT!



robot zombie said:


> Still playing sottr to death. At some point I will probably do everything. Lara is ridiculously fit and OP... she's godlike. But it's pretty fun in an arcadey kind of way. Which reminds me, why is that a dirty word now? Why is simple and fun bad? In a game like this, I think it's how things ought to be, as it allows you to better take in the very dense and detailed environments which are a focal point in the game. Maybe that's my inexperience with the franchise talking, but has it ever not been a somewhat arcadey, terrain-puzzle/exploration game? That's what sticks out to me over its entire history. Pure camp. They even de-emphasized the combat. It's actually largely about the jungles and tombs, now. To me, that's great!
> 
> I don't know why I do these things to myself, but I was reading that quite a few people actually think the graphics in this game look bad... some of it comes off as trollish, but I get the impression that a lot of people legitimately believe that it's a massive step back. A lot of them comparing it to Rise... which I have played (though admittedly not beat,) but still don't see it. Just... no way, man! Nothing is revolutionized, but most things are marginally better. How is this a thing? But then, I feel like if you have to explain it to me... like you cannot show screenshots and have these other games just be intuitively better... yeah, nuff said. What's that line about how explaining a joke is like dissecting a frog?
> 
> ...



The complaints I see on that link are about brightness and lighting balance. Too dull/dark picture. Maybe they need to rediscover the gamma curve... and install the correct driver version. Their loss ?


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 7, 2019)

Grabbed State of Decay: YOSE yesterday. Enjoying it so far.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 8, 2019)

Racing dirty in Grid Autosport, just like the AI. Not a bad result in the end, although my car was beginning to pull to the right after so much damage.
I also added the rearview mirror mod which shouldn't be used if you're last in the pack.


----------



## Cvrk (Jul 8, 2019)

365 subs @Splinterdog keep at it! 

I'm kinda playing KurtzPel. ...kinda. A short intro is coming on my channel soon.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 10, 2019)

366 subs now @Cvrk 
I reinstalled Glidos earlier today, having got a free unlocked version a year or so ago when the dev was giving them away for a limited period.
In fact , he may still be doing so here:


			Glidos - High quality graphics for Tomb Raider I
		

Anyway, talk about skill fade. I had to go through the whole set up again for Tomb Raider as I couldn't remember the settings for my GOG version. I also patched it with the new FMV and groovy textures, making sure the Glidos settings were correct, which for me were Direct 3D 1600x1200.
Some lovely pixels in there.


----------



## moproblems99 (Jul 10, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Just look at that RTRT!



LOL, you mean that rough stone work that looks like a glare of ice?


----------



## advanced3 (Jul 10, 2019)

Sneaking up on enemy armor in Squad.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 10, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> Unreal still looks good after all these years and I still remember when I fired it up with a  new Voodoo II SLI setup.
> View attachment 126303





Vayra86 said:


> Just look at that RTRT!


Actually, that's a great idea! I would love to see a remake of UnrealGold for modern systems and RTRT.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 10, 2019)

Is anyone not getting notification alerts for this thread? I tested it and it seems to be fine?


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 10, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> Is anyone not getting notification alerts for this thread? I tested it and it seems to be fine?



I am and always have...


----------



## SN2716057 (Jul 10, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> Is anyone not getting notification alerts for this thread? I tested it and it seems to be fine?


Are you sure or aren't you?

And I didn't get any, btw. edit: I get email notifications but not when I'm on the site (bell)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 10, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> Is anyone not getting notification alerts for this thread? I tested it and it seems to be fine?


I got several of them, each for this post, spaced several minutes apart.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 10, 2019)

I just finished Metro Exodus and while the graphics are great on my rtx card, the story is my least favorite of the three... The story was good up until the last part/chapter. I think I'm going to play Prey next or Titanfall 2. Oh and I'm also playing Trover saves the Universe on my Vive.


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Jul 10, 2019)

How to OC memory on Ryzen 3700X and X570 Hero. This game is an annoying one!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 11, 2019)

I’m at the 50% mission completion point in Ghost Recon: Wildlands.

@Mindweaver your take on the story being the worst of the three in Metro: Exodus was surprising.  I felt it was the strongest, all the way through. It prompted another complete playthrough immediately after the first.

So much was crafted near perfectly IMO from the actions and interactions of people, to conversations and backstory.  The fact that there was less of a fantastical element to it was a huge plus for me too.  It was gripping, and I really felt like I was there, desperate to save them. 

Corny I know, but for me, when I felt I have been part of a book (i read books by playing a movie in my head of what I read) and completely carried away, then for me the story was spot on. That’s what it did for me.

Anywho, all that really just to point out how interesting it is that two people can view the same thing and come to radically different conclusions (1st versus last).    Just ignore my babbling.


----------



## metalfiber (Jul 11, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> I’m at the 50% mission completion point in Ghost Recon: Wildlands.
> 
> @Mindweaver your take on the story being the worst of the three in Metro: Exodus was surprising.  I felt it was the strongest, all the way through. It prompted another complete playthrough immediately after the first.
> 
> ...



I did miss the little dude from the last light. I thought they would expand on that in the third game but they didn't. Still, 4A nailed the story in the 3rd installment.


----------



## Octopuss (Jul 11, 2019)

Dying Light again, and shitting myself every time a zombie breaks through some doors I am passing by and falls flat down on its face directly in front of me.


----------



## IceScreamer (Jul 11, 2019)

76 hours into Dragon Age: Origins. I don't remember the last time a game engulfed me this much. I just finished the fight against Ser Cauthrien, and actually managed to beat it, even though you were supposed to lose, and get captured. I made a save just before the fight, so I can go back and see the "escape" mission.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 11, 2019)

I just finished FFXIV Shadowbringers main story quest line, and hit level 80 last night. I have already done several level 80 dungeons and should be geared up for raiding by the weekend. 10/10 one of the best game expansions I have ever played hands down.


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 12, 2019)

Life is Strange: Before the Storm

I was hella drunk when I played this last time and finished this, so I have no clue about the ending. Same goes with Mirror's Edge Catalyst.


----------



## Vlada011 (Jul 12, 2019)

Dead Island Definitive Edition with improved graphic.
When I play similar games every single collectible need to be found, every single side quest need to be finished.


----------



## metalfiber (Jul 12, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> Life is Strange: Before the Storm
> 
> I was hella drunk when I played this last time and finished this, so I have no clue about the ending. Same goes with Mirror's Edge Catalyst.



I got Before the Storm during the Steam summer sale. I was reluctant in getting it because Dontnod din't make that one. I'll play it and then Life is Strange again...i was going to unplug Chloe this time around.


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 12, 2019)

metalfiber said:


> I got Before the Storm during the Steam summer sale. I was reluctant in getting it because Dontnod din't make that one. I'll play it and then Life is Strange again...i was going to unplug Chloe this time around.


NOOOO DON'T UNPLUG ME!!!

I have a Deluxe edition myself because, well... I asked w1zz to change my old nick to this since I'm the fan no.1


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 12, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> I’m at the 50% mission completion point in Ghost Recon: Wildlands.
> 
> @Mindweaver your take on the story being the worst of the three in Metro: Exodus was surprising.  I felt it was the strongest, all the way through. It prompted another complete playthrough immediately after the first.
> 
> ...



I don't know the last hour or so felt like they just added it to make the game longer. It really didn't have any kind of gameplay other than pushing the key to go forward. Plus, making your change your filter every few seconds. I still don't get that at all. Of course, they put filters everywhere so you wouldn't run out, but to me, that took away from the story. Now if I'm just picking my favorite parts of the game then the first half of Exodus would be my favorite part of the three games, but if I had to pick a favorite of the 3 games it would be last light. Don't get me wrong, I enjoyed the game. It just felt like take for example a great TV show like GoT how it started out really good up until around halfway through it and then they rushed to finish the series because of the budget..lol


----------



## Cvrk (Jul 12, 2019)

TheMadDutchDude said:


> How to OC memory on Ryzen 3700X and X570 Hero. This game is an annoying one!


HAHAHA...I see what you did there! GG
...I hate when people say GG. Sorry I am not on the hype train. if anything i am the opposite. Disappointed. My motherboard is on the list to get an bios upgrade for ryzen 3000 series, and I can tell you I will not be upgrading. 
Intel is still very much the king by a long shot when it comes to anything. Gaming by far, and some i7 versions still take the winning medal when it comes to Premiere Pro rendering. What is happening right now on this hype train at youtubers are on is stupid.  Everyone is team red...when clearly there is no fps gain and for the exceptions of synthetic benchmarks which absolutely do not matter in real work and WinRar fast archiving....Ryzen is not impressing me. .....oooh NO!~ The 3900x is actually more powerful than the very expensive threadripper 2...ahhh, who cares?! When a simple i5 gets more fps ain most titles than this new ryzen.
______________

Don't kick meoff this thread pls I got carried away.
Just purchased *Warhammer Chaosbane*. Review pictures and video coming soon( i think).

So far if you do not have a co-op friend, this diablo wanna be is not worth the 23 EUR. Repetitive, 3 single level's the rest all look the same, all mobs look the same except they modified the lvl and name tag when you click on it. Classes are dull, skill tree is very very badly design. Superiority he skill 3 in Diablo 2 was amazing compared to this mess.

I was hoping for a Torchlight 2 type of experience gameplay, set in the Warhammer universe,but no. This is disappointing. I am playing in alone atm but I purchase because me and a friend will LAN Party this in the nearest future.
For a single player experience i would advise against this game.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 12, 2019)

Mindweaver said:


> It really didn't have any kind of gameplay other than pushing the key to go forward. Plus, making your change your filter every few seconds. I still don't get that at all. Of course, they put filters everywhere so you wouldn't run out, but to me, that took away from the story.


True enough! That last hour felt like it was on rails.


----------



## Sithaer (Jul 12, 2019)

Recently finished DMC 5,it was pretty good and might even play it again at some point.
What I did not like is that its a 2019 SP game and I had to fiddle around to have a somewhat working Ultrawide resolution working.

Other than that I'm playing Borderlands 2 since I've missed out on some DLCs + playing the new one to prepare for BL3.

After I'm done with that I'm gonna play Witcher 3,kept delaying it for years cause of various reasons but now I will get to it and try to finish it before the relase of BL 3 cause when that happens I'll drop every other game for a long time.


----------



## SN2716057 (Jul 12, 2019)

Age of Wonders III thanks to @Gloomanoid


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 12, 2019)

SN2716057 said:


> Age of Wonders III thanks to @Gloomanoid


@Gloomanoid very nice of you!

I’ve had quite enough of Ghost Recon: Wildlands.  After 7 times getting detected on one of those missions you are not allowed to be detected, and getting reset to the beginning of the mission, I finally was able to kidnap a Cardinal.  But the cheating AI which brought in 174,000 cartel members to attack me, destroy my helicopter first, then my appropriated truck, and who magically had a dozen roadblocks killed the Cardinal.

To then have it restart not where you might expect, at the point of kidnapping, but at the beginning of the 20 minute stealth mission is infuriating!!  Oh, and on that subject, how, in the dark, does a missed sniper shot alert them enough to detect me? Really?! I’m the one with NVG’s they are effectively blind due to where lighting and darkness is.  They are miracle workers at detecting me.  All they might realize is someone shot at them. But from where? Who?  In Ghost Recon they are all-knowing.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 13, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> @Gloomanoid very nice of you!
> 
> I’ve had quite enough of Ghost Recon: Wildlands.  After 7 times getting detected on one of those missions you are not allowed to be detected, and getting reset to the beginning of the mission, I finally was able to kidnap a Cardinal.  But the cheating AI which brought in 174,000 cartel members to attack me, destroy my helicopter first, then my appropriated truck, and who magically had a dozen roadblocks killed the Cardinal.
> 
> To then have it restart not where you might expect, at the point of kidnapping, but at the beginning of the 20 minute stealth mission is infuriating!!  Oh, and on that subject, how, in the dark, does a missed sniper shot alert them enough to detect me? Really?! I’m the one with NVG’s they are effectively blind due to where lighting and darkness is.  They are miracle workers at detecting me.  All they might realize is someone shot at them. But from where? Who?  In Ghost Recon they are all-knowing.


I'm having the same problem where I'm supposed to capture a pilot in a huge camp without being detected. I've captured him a couple of times (he keeps moving about, ffs) only to be detected at the last moment.
I wouldn't mind so much if I didn't have to sit through the same bloody talk scene over and over when the game resets.


----------



## Drone (Jul 14, 2019)

Had no idea that 3D Realms still alive lol. Can't wait to play this


----------



## Cvrk (Jul 14, 2019)

More into *Warhammer Chaosbane. *About 12 hours of gameplay so far. Most of it kinda wasted, because of the gameplay difficulty.
I am stubborn and tried to go for very hard level of difficulty. Had to go back to hard. Even so it's actually hard. Boss fights are insane at _hard_, and the levels in between pose an actual challenge
The way the game is made it kinda makes you play until the end on _medium _to get some level and more important items. In this game lvl don't really matter. Items are what makes all the difference. With bad items even high lvl you still take so much damage that is hard to stay alive.
So you have to finish it by yourself at medium and with nice items head on to very hard directly....after that you unlock 5 more stages of difficulty.

This all gets much more easier if you play it with a friend, and so much easier of you play online and random high level players get in. They automatically join the party and you get a tone of experience....some items. As i see the mobs will drop items for both party members.

There are no potions to buy. You get a cool-down on the HP pot. The rest is mana and/or stamina both regenerating via skills and items that you have equipped. So no potions to buy at all.

The skill tree is abysmal. By far the worst. You can re-spec but at a cost. You need gems and lots of them. Gold does not play an important role here...not at least until very high level.
No idea what level cap is.

There are 3 areas with a 4th one coming via DLC (which i imagine it will accessible via purchase). Each of these areas have another 3 areas in them.  You will play / grind / farm each major area like for about 7-10 hours each. Not that fun really.

Story wise ....what story?! There is no story.
______

Back to *KurtzPel*,after many hours of Warhammer, going into that pvp. Getting better at those combos. Combos are everything....
Wish I could play with a big sword character as well, but to unlock that you need to purchase a DLC for 8 EUR.


----------



## Komshija (Jul 14, 2019)

Today I was playing with wires. More specifically telephone wires because my internet speed dropped by almost 50%. My ISP couldn't solve the problem (I thought they had some kind of issues) so I went to check the wiring hub and found the problem right there. Solved it pretty fast and as a reward got stung by a wasp in the right side of my head just above the ear.  So that was my gaming session for today.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 15, 2019)

Its glorious.

Pathfinder: Kingmaker. If you have played NWN2 - Storm of Zehir you can get an idea. But now, you get to rule a kingdom instead of be some silly trader; party of 6, DnD 3.5 ruleset (OGL), level 1-20 and absolutely massive. The kingdom management is pretty deep, but also a lot of clicking for... lots of meh. But you can automate that, or make it stupidly easy. The rest is a classic RPG from start to finish. Over 30 hours in and still in Chapter 2... this will likely take me over 200.

Compared to Neverwinter Nights, this is a million times less clunky, the difficulty is right up there (need real knowledge and good timing of mechanics or certain death), it looks very good and plays well, but there are still some bugs to clear out, I've run into a few. Bonus AC not getting counted on the sheet, lockups from alt tabbing in and out... that sort of stuff. Nothing that reloading an old save won't fix


----------



## 64K (Jul 16, 2019)

Playing Gears of War Ultimate. It's pretty fun so far.


----------



## Frick (Jul 16, 2019)

Into the Breach, and it really is as good as the reviews say.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 16, 2019)

I've gone back to Rise of The Tomb Raider with the season pass, to squeeze one more drop of combat from the game in Baba Yaga.
And I finally got Lara to dress more appropriately for the conditions in Siberia.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 16, 2019)

I’ll decide later today what I’m playing. I can tell you what I am NOT playing anymore. I am only 75% through with Ghost Recon: Wildlands, but I am done, FINISHED.  The final straw was another infuriating mission that requires great investment of time infiltrating a Unidad base to steal a helicopter with a special cargo without being detected. Twice I had to restart because I was discovered.  

Twice more I got the helicopter and had to fly through a valley to avoid surface to air missiles.  Of course, this particular helicopter is designed to be a huge cheat for the AI, because it handled like an elephant on ice skates.  Bang into at least one valley wall, impacting handling? Check. Get shot down by other helicopters near the end because of lack of handling? Check.  Start out yet again an hour earlier at the beginning of infiltration? Check. 

I’m done with it.  This trend of the game to set you way, way back in the game is absolutely bull$4!t.


----------



## 64K (Jul 16, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> I’ll decide later today what I’m playing. I can tell you what I am NOT playing anymore. I am only 75% through with Ghost Recon: Wildlands, but I am done, FINISHED.  The final straw was another infuriating mission that requires great investment of time infiltrating a Unidad base to steal a helicopter with a special cargo without being detected. Twice I had to restart because I was discovered.
> 
> Twice more I got the helicopter and had to fly through a valley to avoid surface to air missiles.  Of course, this particular helicopter is designed to be a huge cheat for the AI, because it handled like an elephant on ice skates.  Bang into at least one valley wall, impacting handling? Check. Get shot down by other helicopters near the end because of lack of handling? Check.  Start out yet again an hour earlier at the beginning of infiltration? Check.
> 
> I’m done with it.  This trend of the game to set you way, way back in the game is absolutely bull$4!t.



Doesn't sound like a challenging game to me. More like a frustrating mess. I would walk away from a crap game like that and never look back. Too many fun games out there to play.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 17, 2019)

64K said:


> Doesn't sound like a challenging game to me. More like a frustrating mess. I would walk away from a crap game like that and never look back. Too many fun games out there to play.


Yep. It has ceased to be any fun.  When your last checkpoint was an hour and 15 minutes ago at the beginning of a mission, then it’s not challenging, just piss poor development.


----------



## metalfiber (Jul 17, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> I’ll decide later today what I’m playing. I can tell you what I am NOT playing anymore. I am only 75% through with Ghost Recon: Wildlands, but I am done, FINISHED.  The final straw was another infuriating mission that requires great investment of time infiltrating a Unidad base to steal a helicopter with a special cargo without being detected. Twice I had to restart because I was discovered.
> 
> Twice more I got the helicopter and had to fly through a valley to avoid surface to air missiles.  Of course, this particular helicopter is designed to be a huge cheat for the AI, because it handled like an elephant on ice skates.  Bang into at least one valley wall, impacting handling? Check. Get shot down by other helicopters near the end because of lack of handling? Check.  Start out yet again an hour earlier at the beginning of infiltration? Check.
> 
> I’m done with it.  This trend of the game to set you way, way back in the game is absolutely bull$4!t.



This might help get you though the hard part. rename the file .zip and unzip it.

Dang dude, i'm going to have to look at the name first instead of the pic...last i seen you was an emu.  

Already done with ACOdyssey?





__





						Tom Clancy´s Ghost Recon: Wildlands - Trainer (+7) [UPD: 21.07.2017] {FLiNG} - Download - GTrainers
					






					gtrainers.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 17, 2019)

I feel the same way a @rtwjunkie 
GRW is beautiful to look at, I've had some fun playing it, but in the end the checkpoint system is a complete mess. I don't play games for masochism.


----------



## Frick (Jul 17, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> I’ll decide later today what I’m playing. I can tell you what I am NOT playing anymore. I am only 75% through with Ghost Recon: Wildlands, but I am done, FINISHED.  The final straw was another infuriating mission that requires great investment of time infiltrating a Unidad base to steal a helicopter with a special cargo without being detected. Twice I had to restart because I was discovered.
> 
> Twice more I got the helicopter and had to fly through a valley to avoid surface to air missiles.  Of course, this particular helicopter is designed to be a huge cheat for the AI, because it handled like an elephant on ice skates.  Bang into at least one valley wall, impacting handling? Check. Get shot down by other helicopters near the end because of lack of handling? Check.  Start out yet again an hour earlier at the beginning of infiltration? Check.
> 
> I’m done with it.  This trend of the game to set you way, way back in the game is absolutely bull$4!t.



Isn't Ghost Recon supposed to be like a semi realistic tactical shooter? Never played any of the games, but from the outside it feels like every instalment is closer to like CoD than the previous one.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 17, 2019)

Frick said:


> Isn't Ghost Recon supposed to be like a semi realistic tactical shooter? Never played any of the games, but from the outside it feels like every instalment is closer to like CoD than the previous one.


That would be a correct assessment on your part! The first and two addons was a fairly realistic and good, though challenging game. Then the two Advanced Warfares came after . They were a little less good, but for me, they were close enough to the feeel of the first game to feel like pure Ghost Recon. 

GR: Future Soldier for me was much more arcadey.  Now Wildlands is  a mess with checkpoints which are so far apart that death means replaying huge parts of the game. Additionally, it has been simplified into even more arcade like elements. 

So yeah, it’s been a downward trend.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 17, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> That would be a correct assessment on your part! The first and two addons was a fairly realistic and good, though challenging game. Then the two Advanced Warfares came after . They were a little less good, but for me, they were close enough to the feeel of the first game to feel like pure Ghost Recon.
> 
> GR: Future Soldier for me was much more arcadey.  Now Wildlands is  a mess with checkpoints which are so far apart that death means replaying huge parts of the game. Additionally, it has been simplified into even more arcade like elements.
> 
> So yeah, it’s been a downward trend.



I agree. You shouldn't take GR:W too seriously, or not seriously at all. It cán be immersive if you want to feel like the badass infiltrator squad but that is where it ends, really. I never bothered much with all the unlocks and story BS, its cringe worthy, same old Hollywood hero crap we've seen a million times. But the small voice overs while infiltrating are good. Some story missions had some pretty cool settings, too, like the submarine sabotage missions. And a lot of base infiltration/extractions/escorts. Escorts are always shit, not just in GR W, but GR:W does manage to make you jump of a cliff IRL. The other stuff IMO was pretty decent, gameplay wise. Car chases work OK. Air combat is half decent. Surface to air as well. Gunplay is OK.

You also have to casually ignore the teammates that can just shoot straight through anything for called shots. They might say 'need a good position' but half a second later they can blast straight through concrete walls.

I've always played this game as the Ubisoft Weather and Climate simulator, the sightseeing is awesome, the weather conditions are extremely well done, travelling the world is nice. And then just casually pick some place to shoot or infiltrate along the way. That, IMO, is the best approach for this game. If you take it seriously, it quickly becomes a joke.

But damn son.. 75%. You deserve a medal



Frick said:


> Isn't Ghost Recon supposed to be like a semi realistic tactical shooter? Never played any of the games, but from the outside it feels like every instalment is closer to like CoD than the previous one.



CoD, I can't agree on that one, or my idea of what CoD is supposed to be is completely off. But this is not a go-wild, shoot anything you like kinda game. If you play it that way, it becomes GTA with 5 wanted stars very quickly, and you know how that ends. Is it simplified, sure. But the flow of gameplay is radically different from CoD.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 17, 2019)

Great minds think alike on the Silent Spade mission.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 18, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> its cringe worthy, same old Hollywood hero crap we've seen a million times.


Don’t forget the Predator mission. I was like WTH?! I promptly skipped that bit of fantasy that was dragging the game down even further.

I've decided to play a nice change of pace game, one that promises to tug at heart strings like one of my favorites, What Remains of Edith Finch.  The game is Last Day of June



Spoiler: Last Day of June Trailer


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 18, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Don’t forget the Predator mission. I was like WTH?! I promptly skipped that bit of fantasy that was dragging the game down even further.
> 
> I've decided to play a nice change of pace game, one that promises to tug at heart strings like one of my favorites, What Remains of Edith Finch.  The game is Last Day of June
> 
> ...


Kind of buggers up the realism, but then this is quite fashionable nowadays. Why not throw in a zombie here and there?


----------



## redditboy (Jul 18, 2019)

currently i'm playing LOL, CS GO, PUBG and hs


----------



## rhythmeister (Jul 18, 2019)

Pocket Billiards, Horizon 4 too


----------



## SN2716057 (Jul 18, 2019)

Restarted with We Happy Few, hopefully the game is finished by now.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 18, 2019)

SN2716057 said:


> Restarted with We Happy Few, hopefully the game is finished by now.


Yeah, it’s been finished awhile, and has 1 DLC.


----------



## Cvrk (Jul 18, 2019)

@Vayra86 Pathfinder: Kingmaker - you know this looks exactly like the time of game i always enjoyed playing, except it is not. This turn based combat just ruins me! I need more hack & slash. There was a game that i loved so much ...i have been googling it to tell you just can't find it..also similar to your game .
It was with 4 players in a party, 100% single player. same camera, skill tree, came out about 2015 or something...but it had more hack & slash to it. Similar to Pillars of Eternity

@rtwjunkie  they just released the last DLC. It is a 8 player battle royale system when only one can get to the extraction point. Give it a try and let us know how it goes.

EDIT!!! SWORD COAST LEGENDS....thats the one. Man i loved this game os much. Until i got stuck..but i mean really stuck like a bug or something cuz the quest won't progress...and i had to look it up online.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 19, 2019)

Grid Autosport has some nasty racing AI, but at least I beat them a few times by playing them at their own game.
They like to block you and slam into you on corners, not to mention their rubber bands.


----------



## denrick (Jul 19, 2019)

I'm playing Devil May Cry 5 on the PS4.


----------



## IceScreamer (Jul 19, 2019)

Just completed Dragon Age: Origins and all the DLCs, man, definitely among the best games I played, spent a total of 113 hours, no regret.


----------



## 64K (Jul 19, 2019)

IceScreamer said:


> Just completed Dragon Age: Origins and all the DLCs, man, definitely among the best games I played, spent a total of 113 hours, no regret.



It really is a gem. I plan to replay it again soon. I don't know if you already know this but the Morrigan character is modeled by Claudia Black and she does the voice as well. She is one of my favorite Sci Fi characters. She plays a character in Far Scape and Stargate SG-1 and in the movies Pitch Black and Queen of the Damned.


----------



## IceScreamer (Jul 19, 2019)

64K said:


> It really is a gem. I plan to replay it again soon. I don't know if you already know this but the Morrigan character is modeled by Claudia Black and she does the voice as well. She is one of my favorite Sci Fi characters. She is a character in Far Scape and Stargate SG-1 and in the movies Pitch Black and Queen of the Damned. She's one of my favorite characters.
> 
> View attachment 127199


Yep, after I finished I looked up the models/voice actors and read up on the lore. When I get the time I'll give DA II a go and Inquisition eventually, mostly for Morrigan in Inquisition. She really is an interesting character. Tho, my favorite character so far is The Architect, from Awakening, that guy is something else, I can't really put my finger on it.


----------



## Rahnak (Jul 19, 2019)

64K said:


> It really is a gem. I plan to replay it again soon. I don't know if you already know this but the Morrigan character is modeled by Claudia Black and she does the voice as well. She is one of my favorite Sci Fi characters. She plays a character in Far Scape and Stargate SG-1 and in the movies Pitch Black and Queen of the Damned.
> 
> View attachment 127199


She also does Chloe Frazer, a badass character in the Uncharted series (major role in Uncharted 2, appears in 3 and is a playable character in Uncharted: Lost Legacy).
Really has a lovely voice.


----------



## SN2716057 (Jul 19, 2019)

Some more GTA5


----------



## Sithaer (Jul 19, 2019)

SN2716057 said:


> Restarted with We Happy Few, hopefully the game is finished by now.



I have that game on 'hold' currently but plan to finish it sometime later,found it kinda fun and got Bioshock vibes from it.

Currently playing Witcher 3 Goty and I have to say I'm somewhat 'intimidated' by the sheer size of this game,now I'm not sure if I can finish the main game+dlcs until September 13 since I like to take my time with story based games.

Longest games I've played were the Mass Effect serie and the first 3 toook me around ~100 hours and Andromeda around 90 till I called it done enough.
Witcher will break those records I bet.

As a side game and to play something different every now and then I will throw in Serious Sam first+second encounter HD,those games just never get old for me in regard of simple fun and play trough them every few years like its a ritual.


----------



## jallenlabs (Jul 19, 2019)

I only really play two games atm.  BFV and a modded Dawn of War Soulstorm.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 19, 2019)

Void Destroyer 2 recently got a "Big Beta Patch" that made some changes to fleets, war fleets, AI, stations, etc. So been digging back into that and still getting my ass handed to me by the ever increasing in numbers AND difficulty to kill Outsider faction. It's been a lotta fun though! And performance improvements abound with part of the fleet changes being to limit the size of your fleet, so any ships beyond that size go towards reinforcements that come in to replace destroyed ships. This also adds to the combat challenge as it makes you staying involved as a pilot that much more necessary at times to help with the outcome of said battle. I really like this as the game's flight and combat mechanics are absolutely badass and fun as hell. I'm debating starting a new game, but thinking I'll get as far as I can in this current one and still maintain/survive! 

Beyond that some Particle Fleet Emergence (on sale for $2.99 on Steam BTW) for some casual gaming, this one's been great and is surprisingly addictive. Then when I need a little more depth, Distant Worlds: Universe has been my go to, which is also on sale at $14.99. Might be worth a look as well if you can get past the graphics on any of these games, the gameplay they offer is great.


----------



## moproblems99 (Jul 19, 2019)

@W1zzard I didn't get any alerts from this thread since at least Tuesday.

Honestly, I have gone back to some Python programming because I haven't found a game to hold my attention again.  Was doing some GTAV for a bit and a little Div 2 but fairly bored of that now.  May try some AC:Odyssey again while I wait for something.


----------



## Disparia (Jul 20, 2019)

Ready for Warcraft III Reforged... or WoW Classic, depending on which is released first.


----------



## moproblems99 (Jul 20, 2019)

Oh the days of Warcraft 2 Tides of Darkness.  Can't remember if I was playing that on the Genesis or PC or both.  Pretty sure it was PC.


----------



## flmatter (Jul 20, 2019)

Any playing Killsquad?   Is it good?


----------



## Apocalypsee (Jul 20, 2019)

Im playing Borderlands 2, asked my friend to bought the Handsome Collection during steam sales. Its fun playing co-op with best friends and trading loot


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 20, 2019)

Cvrk said:


> @Vayra86 Pathfinder: Kingmaker - you know this looks exactly like the time of game i always enjoyed playing, except it is not. This turn based combat just ruins me! I need more hack & slash. There was a game that i loved so much ...i have been googling it to tell you just can't find it..also similar to your game .
> It was with 4 players in a party, 100% single player. same camera, skill tree, came out about 2015 or something...but it had more hack & slash to it. Similar to Pillars of Eternity
> 
> @rtwjunkie  they just released the last DLC. It is a 8 player battle royale system when only one can get to the extraction point. Give it a try and let us know how it goes.
> ...



Yeah its a different take really then what you are looking for. Pathfinder (PK) is about copying the (3.5) D&D tabletop pen and paper RPG experience digitally. Just like Neverwinter Nights, Baldurs Gate etc have aspired to do. Its not about speed or skill based gameplay at all. Its all about knowing the lore, the mechanics and playing a role in the game setting.

It brings a high degree of asymmetry that would not fit an action game. I ran into a level 16 elder dragon very early into the game. Not meant to kill before level 12 or higher you might think? Downed it with party level 8, after knowing exactly what resistances and weakness it had... and a good 13 attempts later  That is where and how the game challenges you really.

If I want real hack and slash, i resort to stuff like Vermintide or some Diablo clone  The D&D rules dont really work too well for fast combat to me.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 20, 2019)

finished death of the outsider and bioshock 2,both beautiful games.



http://imgur.com/a/otk7Lnj




http://imgur.com/a/2vqeSSM


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 20, 2019)

I'm back on Hitman 2, which has the kind of pace I like when I feel like a change from the usual shoot-em-ups. So many ways to assassinate a target that I would never have imagined.
Here's agent 47 trying to blend in again.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jul 21, 2019)

My loot for the weekend playing Destiny 2. After a loooooong "hiatus" from doing Shattered Throne, I finally took the brave pill, called in 2 clanmates & acquire the Wish Ender exotic bow. For the Beloved Sniper Rifle, just did a random Menagerie run with random players. (edit: one clanmate went off due to inactivity so just me & one guy.)


----------



## SN2716057 (Jul 21, 2019)

Back to Los Santos


----------



## HD64G (Jul 21, 2019)

Just finished Torment: Tides of Numenera. What a strange and awesome game that is! Many kudos to the writers and devs. Buggy-free, not heavy in resources and very smart in the choices it allows to the players. Imho, it is as MUST for any old-school RPG fans. Also, continuing AC:Odyssey and trying to not spend much time on side-quests but this game is much fun for the freedom it gives you to get back to the main story quest whenever you like -until now at least. Playing Assetto Corsa and the NWN2 mod named Baldur's Gate Reloaded (some bugs exist in the mod but in general it's a very nice job from the modders).


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 21, 2019)

HD64G said:


> Just finished Torment: Tides of Numenera. What a strange and awesome game that is!


That is sitting right here in my backlog, waiting.  Looking forward to it eventually.

Right now I am just playing through Wolfenstein (2009).  I'm awaiting the Wolfenstein: Youngblood next week!  That said, I have several recently released games I need to play too.  I'm not going to pass up completing Wolfenstein (2009) though.

Despite not being for sale anywhere except the occasional hard copy, the Steam Community Hub for the game still has fair activity: https://steamcommunity.com/app/10170


----------



## Kovoet (Jul 21, 2019)

Still on Ghost Recon Wildlands and Far Cry 5, waiting for the new Breaking Point.


----------



## advanced3 (Jul 21, 2019)

Back to being a bandit in DayZ again..


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 21, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> That is sitting right here in my backlog, waiting.  Looking forward to it eventually.
> 
> Right now I am just playing through Wolfenstein (2009).  I'm awaiting the Wolfenstein: Youngblood next week!  That said, I have several recently released games I need to play too.  I'm not going to pass up completing Wolfenstein (2009) though.
> 
> Despite not being for sale anywhere except the occasional hard copy, the Steam Community Hub for the game still has fair activity: https://steamcommunity.com/app/10170


I've got that game somewhere on one of my HDDs and I seem to remember it was pretty good.


----------



## Ergastolano (Jul 21, 2019)

Call of Duty World War 2 and World of Warships


----------



## IceScreamer (Jul 22, 2019)

The Awakening DLC had some interesting characters/enemies. Along with The Architect who was my favorite NPC, Queen of the Blackmarsh was my favorite enemy. Even with the potato quality the above image looks epic IMO.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 22, 2019)

I've sneaked back into Alien Isolation again, having started it more than three years ago. 
I'm not a fan of survival horror, but this game is so beautifully made and atmospheric, I simply can't ignore it. The sound design is the most immersive I've come across. Is he behind you or above you? You never really know and the tracker has a habit of attracting the alien.
After 27 hours of gameplay and looking over my shoulder, hiding in lockers and under desks, I've finally reached the end of mission 14 (out of 18?). 
This is definitely the scariest game I've ever played and many a time I've had to stop playing for that reason, even on novice mode. I also love the retro feel, the crafting system, the frantic search for save stations and the crazy terminal puzzle systems, which all add up to keep you on your toes.
Definitely one of the best games I've ever played, especially in terms of total immersion.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 22, 2019)

HD64G said:


> Just finished Torment: Tides of Numenera. What a strange and awesome game that is! Many kudos to the writers and devs. Buggy-free, not heavy in resources and very smart in the choices it allows to the players. Imho, it is as MUST for any old-school RPG fans. Also, continuing AC:Odyssey and trying to not spend much time on side-quests but this game is much fun for the freedom it gives you to get back to the main story quest whenever you like -until now at least. Playing Assetto Corsa and the NWN2 mod named Baldur's Gate Reloaded (some bugs exist in the mod but in general it's a very nice job from the modders).



Nice, Torment's also on my bucket list for this year and if its anything like Planescape, yummy. So you're on the old school RPG tour as well then I see?  Also inspired by the Baldur's Gate 3 announce, or?

Aware of Pathfinder: Kingmaker, as well? Not as well directed as a Baldur's Gate, more akin to a NWN2 Storm of Zehir, but it does the latter _very well._ And its the same 3.5 ruleset, practically. On that now and having a blast, albeit a slow one. Tough as nails to manage everything, but gameplay is much better than NWN2.


----------



## HD64G (Jul 22, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Nice, Torment's also on my bucket list for this year and if its anything like Planescape, yummy. So you're on the old school RPG tour as well then I see?  Also inspired by the Baldur's Gate 3 announce, or?
> 
> Aware of Pathfinder: Kingmaker, as well? Not as well directed as a Baldur's Gate, more akin to a NWN2 Storm of Zehir, but it does the latter _very well._ And its the same 3.5 ruleset, practically. On that now and having a blast, albeit a slow one. Tough as nails to manage everything, but gameplay is much better than NWN2.


I wasn't at all an RPG fan until I played Divine Divinity and the 1st Witcher game 5 years ago. Since then, I seek for good games from this genre as I like the range of choices when playing a good written game.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 22, 2019)

HD64G said:


> I wasn't at all an RPG fan until I played Divine Divinity and the 1st Witcher game 5 years ago. Since then, I seek for good games from this genre as I like the range of choices when playing a good written game.



Alright! 

Well, if you like Baldur's Gate... the Enhanced Editions are a LOT more comfortable to play and are well patched up and good to go by now, as well. I also tried my hand at NWN2 but found it hard to stay dedicated because of the extreme clunkiness of... well most things  But the EE's do keep me coming back much more easily. Only drawback is the ruleset difference, because 3.5 D&D really is the best version of them all IMO.


----------



## HD64G (Jul 22, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Alright!
> 
> Well, if you like Baldur's Gate... the Enhanced Editions are a LOT more comfortable to play and are well patched up and good to go by now, as well. I also tried my hand at NWN2 but found it hard to stay dedicated because of the extreme clunkiness of... well most things  But the EE's do keep me coming back much more easily. Only drawback is the ruleset difference, because 3.5 D&D really is the best version of them all IMO.


Thankfully I managed to finish all of the NWN2 campaign & expansions. Some old-ish gameplay is profound and expected there indeed. I just started Pillars of Eternity yesterday and I like it muchly for now. WIll report back in the next few weeks if all goes well.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Jul 22, 2019)

I should be playing Beyond Two Souls as it has released today but Epic Fail Games Store is throwing me errors when trying to download it. Grrrrrr!

EDIT - Finally downloading  I'll let you know what I think. I loved Heavy Rain and the demo for this played well so looking forward to getting started.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jul 22, 2019)

Back to Warframe as I'm done for this week's activity from Destiny 2. Just waiting for reset day to come.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 22, 2019)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> Back to Warframe as I'm done for this week's activity from Destiny 2. Just waiting for reset day to come.View attachment 127475



Looking slick  Speed Nova is sweet


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 22, 2019)

first solo hunt after "tutorial introduction" well, solo ... didn't really want to go "open session" for now 



one thing is funny, although coming from a franchise originating from console world ... not a graphic complaint, mind you ... they are gorgeous with the HD textures pack 1440p60 quite smooth. buuuuuttt the pad controls are H.O.R.R.I.B.L.E ... M/KB is way more precise, which is funny since i played MH games on PSP mostly (not much issues there) if the controls are like that for XBO/PS4 ... then i am happy to have it on PC  

raise one up for Glorious PC Master Race ... meme


----------



## Disparia (Jul 22, 2019)

Just flying through space, firing hot dogs out of my carrot.

Tyrian 2000, along with Life Force (NES) and Blazing Lazers (TG16) are my scrolling-shooter favorites from childhood.


----------



## blobster21 (Jul 22, 2019)

A repurposed HP xw8600 workstation + an MSI GT730 + Windows 7, and there goes my retrogaming build.

With it, i've been playing Ballistics (2001, GRIN) / SInistar : Unleashed (THQ, 1999)


----------



## metalfiber (Jul 22, 2019)

Playing Dragon Age Inquisition. I forgot how expansive this game is and one of my top 10 single player games. It's time for another Dragon Age...but alas, cheap multiplayer games have taken the thunder away from games like this.


----------



## AlejoZ (Jul 22, 2019)

Old games are the best!


----------



## advanced3 (Jul 23, 2019)

Fellow MH:W PC player!


----------



## GoldenX (Jul 23, 2019)

Got a Switch, so Super Smash Bros 4, Super Mario Odyssey, Breath of the Wild and Puyo Puyo Tetris.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 23, 2019)

...PACMAN... said:


> I should be playing Beyond Two Souls as it has released today but Epic Fail Games Store is throwing me errors when trying to download it. Grrrrrr!
> 
> EDIT - Finally downloading  I'll let you know what I think. I loved Heavy Rain and the demo for this played well so looking forward to getting started.


Glad to see you got it downloaded. I didn’t have any trouble. I will have to wait on this and Heavy Rain until after Wolfenstein Youngblood.

Still continuing on with Wolfenstein (2009).  Despite many thinking it sucked, I’m actually finding it fairly likeable.


----------



## ShurikN (Jul 23, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Still continuing on with Wolfenstein (2009).  Despite many thinking it sucked, I’m actually finding it fairly likeable.


How did you actually get that game, it's not available digitally on any store. Disc?


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jul 23, 2019)

@Vayra86 Speed Nova Prime best girl. Also, the revised color system & graphics upgrade is the best thing DE has ever done for a 6 year old game.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 23, 2019)

ShurikN said:


> How did you actually get that game, it's not available digitally on any store. Disc?


Found an unopened copy on ebay.  I just now looked and although rare, price is reasonable. There is a used one for $20.74 (or the equivalent) right now available.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 23, 2019)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> @Vayra86 Speed Nova Prime best girl. Also, the revised color system & graphics upgrade is the best thing DE has ever done for a 6 year old game.



I had good fun bringing speed nova into missions that would be straight up suicide when doing so. Tension ensues... and then you bring out the Antimatter grenades and actually start playing, people be like 'aight then'  Fantastic high risk high reward frame. Sorties are sorta hit/miss though  Not sure if that's still possible with all the recent system and balance changes... I kinda burned out on that, feeling like chasing the carrot forever. Not a big fan of the power creep strategy.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 23, 2019)

SailorMan1520 said:


> Tja als 40 jähriger Zocker hat man schon so manches durch Hände die gezockt.
> Ich spiele immer wieder gerne, Klassiker wie Half-Life 1 + 2, Unreal 2 - The Awakening, GTA-4, GTA-5 und San Andreas sowie die Far Cry 1 und Cysis Spiele-Reihe. Der Warhammer ist immer noch der Hammer. Aber in 4K, alle alten Games natürlich.
> Das freut das Auge, und beeindruckt noch heute. Soviel Farben-Pracht und detaillierte Texuturen, bei so alten Games!
> Das alles mit einem AMD-Ryzen-System, und Vega 64.
> ...



Sorry, but its an English forum. Welcome to TPU


----------



## SailorMan1520 (Jul 23, 2019)

Well, as a 40-year-old gambler, one has gambled so much by hands.

I always like to play classics like Half-Life 1 + 2, Unreal 2 - The Awakening, GTA-4, GTA-5 and San Andreas as well as the Far Cry 1 and Cysis games series. The Warhammer is still awesome. But in 4K, all old games, of course.

This pleases the eye, and still impresses today. So much color splendor and detailed Texuturen, with so old Games!
All with an AMD Ryzen system, and Vega 64.

P.S:
Sorry my web-browser translate englisch automatically in German!


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 23, 2019)

When the alien isn't lurking, it's not quite as stressful in Alien isolation, but those tuner puzzles require very fast reactions.
I just love the attention to detail too. I'm using VSR at 1440p.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jul 23, 2019)

@Vayra86 Speed Nova is indeed a high-risk/high-reward build. Current meta for Defense missions would be the quick-spamming Saryn Prime. Build her with lots of power, max range & lots of efficiency. Screw duration when her ultimate is plenty to dispatch tons of enemies. 20 waves easy with Speed Nova.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 23, 2019)

I may try this 4k mod for Alien Isolation when I've finished the main campaign. Looks incredible!


----------



## SN2716057 (Jul 23, 2019)

Hitman 2, cause GTA5 got an update..




..I can still play gta5 except I'll miss out on all my mods.


Spoiler: (N)SFW depending on your boss


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 23, 2019)

Is that GTA V modded?


----------



## SN2716057 (Jul 24, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> Is that GTA V modded?


Slighty yes; VisualV, Natural Visions, Bus stop ads, Various vehicle ads, Gangs of Los Santos, several real vehicles, Cops back on Beat, Mixed Police, Benny's Original Motorworks, Trigger Happy, Real LA roads (partial), Stop reversing while braking.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jul 24, 2019)

currently following a broken build for Valkyr Prime in Warframe, per according to the Scottish-accent Youtuber Tactical Potato. Just need to farm the mods & watch my primed kitty warframe dealing red damage.


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 24, 2019)

Super Neptunia RPG, seems as good as other Neptunia games so far


----------



## ShurikN (Jul 24, 2019)

Immortal Redneck. Just finished the third pyramid.
It's quite a fun little rogue-lite fps, with some oldschool controls in the vein of Q3 Arena or UT. Gunplay is also quite satisfying.

Got Dying Light a week or two back, and so far it looks and plays nice. Survived the first night, and got maybe 2-3 more quest after it, so I'm not that far into the game.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 24, 2019)

playing bioshock infinite.great game,but somehow I'm not feeling it yet.
nothing like the gloomy,claustrophobic bioshock 2 that I loved


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 24, 2019)

ShurikN said:


> Got Dying Light a week or two back, and so far it looks and plays nice. Survived the first night, and got maybe 2-3 more quest after it, so I'm not that far into the game.


This is such a good game! When I first got it, I was totally bad at the Park outing and dealing with the zombie types.  I set the game aside for about a year and a half. Then I went back to it and have over 200 hours in it now. It’s one of my top ten.


----------



## SN2716057 (Jul 24, 2019)

Holy Gabe, how did I miss Quantum Break?



Apart from the frames being all over the place it's a great game (so far)


----------



## Cvrk (Jul 24, 2019)

@Vayra86 ehhhh I both, played and farmed Warhammer Vermintide 2 and 1.
So I got and played the fist....dude. It was not even fun, but i remember spending so much money on it, i had to at least grind it.
Then when the _Vermintide 2_ came out...had to get that one. Same deal! I am a sucker for hack & slash and the hole first person different classes loot for gear upgrade and enchant weapons etc. that is so very appealing to me....yet i just can not find myself playing to much, cuz i feel like the game just has so little reply value.

In other order of events the hype train is at it's highest cuz I just pre-ordered _Wolfenstein Young blood Delux Edition_. YES! The very first Wolfesntein game with an entire single player story driven campaign with full co-op integration. NO, even better than that an entire game build for Co-op.

Keeping my out for _Vane_. I love the way the game looks.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 24, 2019)

SN2716057 said:


> Holy Gabe, how did I miss Quantum Break?
> View attachment 127662
> Apart from the frames being all over the place it's a great game (so far)


drop volumetric light and global illumination to medium

global illumnation and volumetric light at max


Spoiler: ss











both at medium



Spoiler: ss











that's 23% performance uplift and the light still looks amazing.you lose some fidelity but it's still better than most games on ultra.

I gotta say though that turing is really pulling its weight in here.with 1080ti I was getting under 50 fps.Was surprised to see the game almost hit 60 with 2070 super,altough I've seen this game tested on pcgh and it showed turing pull ahead from pascal too.






anyway,QB is a gem and I enjoyed the hell out of this game even when I was playing it first time on gtx 1080 with fps under 40 

That's why I'm super pumped for control.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 24, 2019)

Cvrk said:


> @Vayra86 ehhhh I both, played and farmed Warhammer Vermintide 2 and 1.
> So I got and played the fist....dude. It was not even fun, but i remember spending so much money on it, i had to at least grind it.
> Then when the _Vermintide 2_ came out...had to get that one. Same deal! I am a sucker for hack & slash and the hole first person different classes loot for gear upgrade and enchant weapons etc. that is so very appealing to me....yet i just can not find myself playing to much, cuz i feel like the game just has so little reply value.
> 
> ...



I agree about Vermintide. The game is super shallow, itemization doesn't go too far either. But the combat dóes feel sooo good. Best melee first person mechanics I've played ever.

I'll have you know, literally 30-40% of my playtime so far in Pathfinder Kingmaker is trying out different builds. You can reroll your characters... I hex edited my save for mucho gold and end up rebuilding my party every day. Great fun  So yeah, in that sense we like similar things!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 24, 2019)

Well after 9 years of playing World of Tanks (including Beta) exclusively in what was my limited time available, I have ditched that now that  I am retired and have finally got around to playing Fallout 4 as I did play Fallout 3 way back when..... yeah I know I have like 4 years of games to catch up with most of you guys!


----------



## 64K (Jul 24, 2019)

Tatty_One said:


> Well after 9 years of playing World of Tanks (including Beta) exclusively in what was my limited time available, I have ditched that now that  I am retired and have finally got around to playing Fallout 4 as I did play Fallout 3 way back when..... yeah I know I have like 4 years of games to catch up with most of you guys!



I'm way behind on my backlog as well. I have around 50 games on Steam alone that I have bought but haven't played yet from 2014-2018. Probably another 30 games on GOG as well. It's a self-inflicted backlog though because I like to go back and replay the great games from the past. There are hundreds of games from the mid 90's and up on my list that I would like to play one day. I'm looking at early retirement in about 3 years and I will have more time for gaming and then I can play catch up. Maybe. I hope.


----------



## moproblems99 (Jul 24, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> This is such a good game! When I first got it, I was totally bad at the Park outing and dealing with the zombie types.  I set the game aside for about a year and a half. Then I went back to it and have over 200 hours in it now. It’s one of my top ten.



Dying light was the game that made zombie games ok for me.



cucker tarlson said:


> I gotta say though that turing is really pulling its weight in here.with 1080ti I was getting under 50 fps.Was surprised to see the game almost hit 60 with 2070 super,altough I've seen this game tested on pcgh and it showed turing pull ahead from pascal too.



Shouldn't the 2070 Super be slower than a 1080ti?  I mean only by a few % but surprised to see a performance uplift.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 25, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> Dying light was the game that made zombie games ok for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't the 2070 Super be slower than a 1080ti?  I mean only by a few % but surprised to see a performance uplift.


well most of the time they're about the same,+/-5% or not even that.turing usually does better the newer the game is.bf5,shadow of the tomb raider,rage 2,division 2,odyssey is where 2070S will perform slightly better.Older games like GTA5 or Witcher the 1080Ti is slightly better.







There are some games like wolfenstein,hellblade and quantum break where turing cards seem to have a bigger advantage,they do have quite a few new architectural features after all.Check out this review from pcgh,note how a lot of the time 2080 is a mere 4% faster than 1080Ti,but games that I mentioned it's 15-25%








						Grafikkarten-Rangliste 2022: 25 Radeon- und Geforce-GPUs im Benchmark [Update]
					

Grafikkarten und GPUs in der Rangliste: Auf dieser Archivseite präsentieren wir Ihnen die gesammelten Indizes der Jahrgänge 2016 bis 2021.




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				



don't usually see any other site test quantum break or hellblade,they're beautiful games,very taxing graphically,but kinda niche.that's why pcgh is always on my to go list when it comes to reviews.

anyway,playing some bf inifinite,hope it'll pick up soon cause it's been kinda boring in the early stages.well,at least the game looks nice and I can run 120 fps ulmb not even making my pc break a sweat.


Spoiler: ss























also,I remembered I can run Q2 RTX now and played some today,it's actually a lot of fun,gonna play the whole game when I have the time.



Spoiler: ss























holy crap look at the reflection quality in this prehistoric thing






the dynamic light and shadows look totally awesome in action too

overclocked+res scaling at 90% I'm over 60 fps.too bad I finished the demo


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 25, 2019)

This is far too close for comfort. Still, I'm almost at the end after 36 hours and three years


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 26, 2019)

Installation is finished. I’m about to dig into Wolfenstein: Youngblood.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 26, 2019)

@rtwjunkie let us know what the single-player is like.


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 26, 2019)

Been playing Resident Evil 2 Remake with FPS mod. Pretty dope.  No idea what happened to Leons head.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 26, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> @rtwjunkie let us know what the single-player is like.


Ok, after a couple hours, it’s not bad! It’s not as serious as playing BJ, which is a minus.  The sisters are too lighthearted. Their banter can get annoying.  The combat is frenetic and fast paced. No camping. You must move fast, keep moving and be aware of 360 degree surrounding when combat starts. In that sense it is like so e other recent games that have captured the old shooter spirit, like Ion Fury/(formerly Maiden).

The game is hard.  By that I mean they throw million hitpoint super soldiers with super weapons onto you in the tutorial. After that expect 2 to 3 to gang up on you with flamethrowers and lasers while 20 or more other soldiers engage you.  Feel free to not conserve your ammo and go full auto with every weapon, because with you always moving you can pick up ammo from every soldier you kill.

If your sister dies, you die. Similarly, you have 1 maybe 2 lives that can be saved by your sister. After that you will cone back, minus all the ammo you jist expended.  So, keep her alive and don’t let her be cannon fodder. Thankfully, her AI in SP mode is really very good.  I can actually see that in co-op it could work pretty well. Still, it’s fully playable in SP mode, if on the slightly hard side for my ancient reflexes.

The paraphernalia is pretty cool, from old Wolfenstein to play on the arcade to finding a VHS tape entitled “Amerika: die Neue Ordnung” (translation- America: The New Order), which is a pun on the first of the rebooted Wolfenstein games.

It is smooth as butter on my system with a 1080Ti and an old i7-4790k.  I have shadows at high instead of Ultra, and have stupid motion blur off. Vulkan keeps it at a steady 60fps on 1440p.

Turns out it has been 4 hours. Wow! Off to bed, early work day tomorrow.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 26, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Installation is finished. I’m about to dig into Wolfenstein: Youngblood.


still waiting for my code.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jul 26, 2019)

the upcoming Solstice Of Heroes event this 30th July is gonna be the best event I'll be participating. I mean, look at that glow effect for Warlocks. =D


----------



## ShurikN (Jul 26, 2019)

Getting back into Sniper Elite 3. Wanted to play Dishonored 2 but realized I don't have enough space, so I'll need to finish some of the already installed ones.
It's... ok, it's fun at times, but I'm definitely not enjoying it as much as Sniper Elite 2. It has much less pew pew and a bit more crouch, crawl, hide, crawl, hide, crouch, play dead... and so on.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 26, 2019)

ShurikN said:


> Getting back into Sniper Elite 3. Wanted to play Dishonored 2 but realized I don't have enough space, so I'll need to finish some of the already installed ones.
> It's... ok, it's fun at times, but I'm definitely not enjoying it as much as Sniper Elite 2. It has much less pew pew and a bit more crouch, crawl, hide, crawl, hide, crouch, play dead... and so on.


However, Sniper Elite 3 is the first one that inspired me to go back and play each of the maps/missions again multiple times, because they are so large and allow different means and routes of completing. Got way over 100 hours in it.


----------



## kapone32 (Jul 26, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> However, Sniper Elite 3 is the first one that inspired me to go back and play each of the maps/missions again multiple times, because they are so large and allow different means and routes of completing. Got way over 100 hours in it.



Well I was going to say that I was finally going to continue my Just Cause 4 campaign but after your post I am definitely going to crack some eye sockets with a well placed bullet tonight.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jul 26, 2019)

The heck game... I don't need that many Heavy Ammo packs when I'm expecting you to drop Primary Ammo packs...


----------



## ShurikN (Jul 26, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> However, Sniper Elite 3 is the first one that inspired me to go back and play each of the maps/missions again multiple times, because they are so large and allow different means and routes of completing. Got way over 100 hours in it.


Yes that is true, SE2 was much more linear. Openness and playthrough repetitiveness are 3rd's stronger points. I'm probably not going to replay the missions, but I am trying to do as many side quests as possible. Not caring for collectibles that much tho.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 26, 2019)

got my codes for control and youngblood


----------



## moproblems99 (Jul 26, 2019)

ShurikN said:


> Getting back into Sniper Elite 3. Wanted to play Dishonored 2 but realized I don't have enough space, so I'll need to finish some of the already installed ones.
> It's... ok, it's fun at times, but I'm definitely not enjoying it as much as Sniper Elite 2. It has much less pew pew and a bit more crouch, crawl, hide, crawl, hide, crouch, play dead... and so on.



That is how I felt about 4.  Has enough to keep me occupied for an hour or so.


----------



## dirtyferret (Jul 26, 2019)

currently I'm finishing the Dragon Age Inquisition DLC

so then I can finish the Witcher DLC & Bioshock infinite DLC

I also just picked up DLC for dishonored 1 & 2 on steam during their current sale

I need someone to fill in for me at work so I can finish all this damn DLC


----------



## 64K (Jul 26, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> currently I'm finishing the Dragon Age Inquisition DLC
> 
> so then I can finish the Witcher DLC & Bioshock infinite DLC
> 
> ...



Used up all of your sick days already?


----------



## dirtyferret (Jul 26, 2019)

64K said:


> Used up all of your sick days already?


My sick days and vacation days are used by my wife and kids.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 26, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> currently I'm finishing the Dragon Age Inquisition DLC
> 
> so then I can finish the Witcher DLC & Bioshock infinite DLC
> 
> ...



hear you there my backlog is massive. but one positive thing i have noticed, i still want to play my backlog but a lot of modern games just don't interest me anymore, maybe 1-4 games per year actually i want to add to that backlog.  and then some triple AAA's like cyberpunk 2077 will be played fast and never on the backlog... so I am still confident my backlog will get finished someday.  might have to use cheat codes for some games though


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 26, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> hear you there my backlog is massive. but one positive thing i have noticed, i still want to play my backlog but a lot of modern games just don't interest me anymore, maybe 1-4 games per year actually i want to add to that backlog.  and then some triple AAA's like cyberpunk 2077 will be played fast and never on the backlog... so I am still confident my backlog will get finished someday.  might have to use cheat codes for some games though



Yeah I find myself playing older games a lot the past few years. Gameplay wise there used to be more on offer, that is for sure. Games evolve more and more into movie-like experiences, on-railsy (even the open world games, that guide you with story missions) and lacking complexity.


----------



## moproblems99 (Jul 26, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Yeah I find myself playing older games a lot the past few years. Gameplay wise there used to be more on offer, that is for sure. Games evolve more and more into movie-like experiences, on-railsy (even the open world games, that guide you with story missions) and lacking complexity.



There have been very few recent games that actually make me want to continue playing.  They all have this feeling of 'do something for 20 minutes and then go do it again but this time it is slightly different.'.

Very sad.  And I am a graphics ho now too so anything more than a couple years old is tough for me to play.

EDIT:

So Dishonored 2 is $7.99 right now so I picked it up to see how it goes.  I enjoyed the first one so if it is at least as good as the first I'll be happy.  Honestly, for $8 it could totally suck and I wouldn't care that much.  

Leave it to Bethesda to have a game crash in the first second you open the game for the first time.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jul 27, 2019)

Got the new emote & "reacquired" the entire Reverie Dawn armor set, painted with the Precursor Vex Chrome shader. Also, Wish-Ender exotic bow to match the Dreaming City theme.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 28, 2019)

In the end, Alien Isolation completely drew me in and although I was palpitating most of the time, i finally managed to finish it after 37 hours (over three years).
In fact, I've just bought all the DLCs so I must enjoy the torture.
Smile, you son of a...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 28, 2019)

Continued playing a few hours of Wolfenstein: Youngblood. It’s fun enough, just not as good as any of the BJ Wolfensteins.  These twins are just so annoying.  What is really growing on me negatively is the need to switch between the different type of guns constantly because the bullet sponges, I mean Nazis, are only really vulnerable to certain types of bullets.  This could be ok, IF in the middle of every firefight you weren’t fighting every enemy type there is! So you are constantly switching amongst all your weapons.



moproblems99 said:


> Leave it to Bethesda to have a game crash in the first second you open the game for the first time.


I never understood all the crash and performance complaints on this game that many have had.  It has always operated perfectly for me.  Hopefully you got it going?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 28, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> I never understood all the crash and performance complaints on this game that many have had.  It has always operated perfectly for me.  Hopefully you got it going?


me neither


----------



## moproblems99 (Jul 28, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Continued playing a few hours of Wolfenstein: Youngblood. It’s fun enough, just not as good as any of the BJ Wolfensteins.
> 
> 
> I never understood all the crash and performance complaints on this game that many have had.  It has always operated perfectly for me.  Hopefully you got it going?



It eventually worked after two more tries and a reboot.


----------



## Cvrk (Jul 28, 2019)

Apparently Sophia and Jessica are wanted
















Wolfenstein Youngblood came out on Thursday, 25 Julie a day earlier than expected. I have purchased the Deluxe edition and enjoying it so much. 
Why Deluxe? Because it gives 100% unrestricted access to an infinite amount of people to play with me this game. That's right, you puy it so your friends and family don't have to. 

There is so much to say, and as I was editing the review bellow realized that I have not yet captured everything:
- weapon upgrade system, the more you use it, the power it gets.
- 3 skill trees
- 6 weapons with 5 different attachments and modifications 
- co-op hp/armor boost during combat
- not a bad main story and some half-interesting side quests 
- decent graphics that will be kind to your PC and run smooth 60fps on most mediocre rigs. 
- 2 charismatic and power main characters 
- drop-in-dop out co-op
- skins for weapons and armor.
- armor skins that give at least in theory different advantages 
- daily, weekly and monthly quests after you finished the main story to keep you entertained 
- double-jump skill that allows you to parkour buildings in order to gain access to multiple points of entry and unlocking secret areas.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 28, 2019)

playing youngblood,for a game I expected nothing from and got it to play for free my early impressions are more than positive.
plays great,looks great,runs great,with emphasis on all three.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 28, 2019)

A leap of faith in FH4.


----------



## moproblems99 (Jul 29, 2019)

Well, 5 minutes into the campaign, actually about 31 seconds plus the tutorial, my pc crashed hard.  First time my OC has failed in quite a while.  Nothing really in the event viewer about so I'll have to take a look at the crash dump.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 29, 2019)

playing wolf youngblood and I am blown away by what machinegames did with idtech 6.never seen such a detailed game run so damn well,and motion blur is just ridiculously good.
when eternal drops I'll pay the full launch price just to see id tech 7.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 30, 2019)

Downloading Daggerfall!   I have always thought of the game as "Dagger_fail_" in my head, but some enterprising fool is in process of recreating it in Unity. He's working on the last little things before releasing to Alpha (jumping, and something else). The core game is needed, which is free at Bethesda's site, and he's on the 0.9 release right now, but I think I'll take at least a look around and see how he's done.


----------



## EntropyZ (Jul 30, 2019)

I've stepped into unknown territory with a game called _Kamidori Alchemy Meister, _I saw a review of it by a witty YouTuber and his thoughts were "came for the ass, stayed for the gameplay", I guess it can't be all that bad. I looked up the company that made the game, well, most of what they made were pretty much someone's wet dream. But I wondered what the RPG elements were like and how far replayability goes.

In the beginning some things seem confusing but you get used to going into dungeons to farm and get what you need to progress or craft a particular item. Elemental resistances kick in really early in the game for Boss type enemies, so you can expect a challenging fight when you don't have a weapon or a skill that counters that, likewise your guys are going to die fast if an enemy takes advantage of low damage type resistance.

Some enemies can be really annoying if you don't have magic users in your party to exterminate them. In particular those that can teleport and retreat as much as they want to. Others will just do a suicide run and B-line straight for the weakest guys.

Well I liked the art, it hits home, but a lot of the music is hit or miss. I don't think there were any tracks that I genuinely liked. Now, for the story... It's average, about what I expected, there weren't any moments that took me by surprise, but depending on which of the three heroines "you pick" changes the course a bit, and you get access to dungeons exclusive to that route and loot that you can't get until you start a new game and try a different route. That in of itself means if you want to get everything in the game, it's going to take a _VERY _long time and you need patience for these kinds of games, luckily for anyone that has already played Elder Scrolls or Diablo should have no problem at all. You can either do everything bit-by-bit or power level and steamroll through the chapters without even looking at the optional stuff. And believe me, the main story seems short compared to the amount of side-quests and dungeons there are, especially in new game+.

The main characters are semi-interesting, albeit generic. You know. You have the loud one, the fun one, and the one that doesn't talk much. But they change depending on how far in the story you're in. And of course there's you. Yes you. You are playing with a set-up backstory and a name, which means you're pretty basic, they didn't really bother making the player character stand out. The PC is a goody two-shoes that wants to help everyone and anything because that's what he wants and that's it. Oh well, that isn't the filling in your favorite pastry though.

What is important is growing in power and getting that _sweet, sweet_ loot and tricking out your workshop, which is your home base.

I spent 80+ hours for only the first game, due to lots of farming and leveling involved so better rewards can be had as soon as they are available when starting NG+. Now I nearly finished the NG+ main story within less than 20 hours, it can be cut much shorter though if you aren't interested in the many side-quests and dungeons. I added 70 more hours to playtime with NG+ so far and finished most of the new dungeons that appear only on NG+, but there is a lot of weapons and loot I still haven't gotten, plus 1 more heroines' route to play.

The game is a time sink. I religiously played only this game for more than a week. And as a time sink it did it's job.

As a side note, there are a lot of sound bytes of squishy noises, it's like they had to have as many as conceivable. I think that's where all of the effort went in because everything apart from gameplay is kind of _okay _and not much more than that.

Beware, if you want to try it, you have to get the english patched version and run it on a locale emulator set to Japanese or else it will crash or bug out. If you've played games released only in Japan then this is normal. The options menu shouldn't be touched, unless the aspect ratio looks wonky. In which case I suggest getting a picture translator and upload the screenshot of the cropped options window to decipher what the resolution options do. And oh, if you weren't aware yet, at some point a lot of the parts in the game become NSFW as a progression with main and side characters and can't be avoided if you want weapon upgrades and what-not, though you can fast skip all dialogue and the scenes.



Ahhzz said:


> Downloading Daggerfall!   I have always thought of the game as "Dagger_fail_" in my head, but some enterprising fool is in process of recreating it in Unity. He's working on the last little things before releasing to Alpha (jumping, and something else). The core game is needed, which is free at Bethesda's site, and he's on the 0.9 release right now, but I think I'll take at least a look around and see how he's done.


I played the free release build bundled with patches, but I never completed it, the dungeons and enemies got really stale, as soon as I got full Daedric gear, I just quit without getting far in the main quest. The leveled loot, really screwed everything up. I think it's a shame, because I finally got used to the controls and saving often, I would often get stuck in a wall or the game would just crash. But you can buy houses and stuff and make super OP spells that are absolutely broken by Elder Scrolls tradition. I wanted to try it out, just so I can say I also played ES1:Arena because they're so similar and I think that's what ES1:Arena should have been in the first place. Morrowind will still be the ultimate classic. I might retry Daggerfall once the Unity project has had it's final major updates.

Come to think of it, a lot of the times I've played games with lots of RNG, I get extremely lucky. I remember barely starting one playthough few weeks ago as a Mercenary in S.T.A.L.K.E.R Call of Chernobyl, I got 3 expert level tools within few days of in game time by looting random stashes, when you're only supposed to get these almost extremely rarely. The downside was that the previous Basic and Advanced level tools were nowhere to be found, which made Expert tools useless, because you have to give Basic and Advanced to the mechanic of choice before Level 3 upgrades are available.

If only in Multiplayer games everything that's good wasn't deliberately made super rare.

I forgot now, what was that rare sword in WoW:Cataclysm that was the bane of my existence. I wasted so much time trying to get it and I never got it.


----------



## ShurikN (Jul 30, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> These twins are just so annoying.


The majority of reviews I've read/watched say that they are infuriatingly cringy.


OT
Finished 3 dungeons in Moonlighter, and things got a bit more difficult. An enjoyable game tho, and it's free. The fighting/walking mechanics could use a little fine tuning.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 30, 2019)

ShurikN said:


> The majority of reviews I've read/watched say that they are infuriatingly cringy.
> 
> 
> OT
> Finished 3 dungeons in Moonlighter, and things got a bit more difficult. An enjoyable game tho, and it's free. The fighting/walking mechanics could use a little fine tuning.


Some are calling it Wokenstein or Wolfenwoke with a dash of virtue signalling. I wouldn't know, as I haven't played it yet, but you know what Steam forums can be like.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 30, 2019)

for now ... nothing ... well ... almost nothing, fooling around in Windows MR hub


i am a god of taking good pic....errrr... okay...


ah better, pfahahahaha  a photoshoot simulator, fun timekiller






later:


edit after playing Halo Recruit, got Lieutenant rank, dual M6G 10mm magnum gun (aka: everyone's favourite Covenant Destroyer)  .... MIGHTY FUN but short ... but would definitely play a Halo game in VR


nonetheless i missed some challenge waves (i thought they were loading screen  ) and i had to stand up and turn to my back  to see the ending (that was expected nonetheless )


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 30, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> Some are calling it Wokenstein or Wolfenwoke with a dash of virtue signalling. I wouldn't know, as I haven't played it yet, but you know what Steam forums can be like.


You know how the kids on Steam Forums are.  The majority have no ability to formulate their own ideals or opinions.  They follow the masses and ignore facts.


----------



## 64K (Jul 30, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> Some are calling it Wokenstein or Wolfenwoke with a dash of virtue signalling. I wouldn't know, as I haven't played it yet, but you know what Steam forums can be like.



I don't know what the game is like firsthand either but I don't pay hardly any attention to what people have to say on Steam or Metacritic. They might bash a game just because it's the cool thing to do or for instance bash the quality of Metro Exodus and previous Metro games just because it didn't come to Steam right away. Lack of credibility imo.

I gain far better advice by spending some time in a forum like this one and getting to know the people that give good advice based on their experience and knowledge.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jul 30, 2019)

Snapshots for today before reset day. Solstice of Heroes incoming!! >w<


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 30, 2019)

Holy crap the Skaven are absolutely mental. Had never played them before, and they recently got some touch ups... They are in a good place right now.

But the playstyle... absolutely glorious. Its like rediscovering the game (again...) - more so than with many other races. A beautiful mix of expendable armies and a massive toolbox of nasty tricks. High risk high reward battles and sooo many panic buttons to push. Its great. The undercity mechanics are terribly cool as well. You can straight up summon an army underneath your ally's capital if you want to.



Spoiler












These guys simply obliterate any infantry in about 5 seconds...


----------



## Sithaer (Jul 30, 2019)

64K said:


> I don't know what the game is like firsthand either but I don't pay hardly any attention to what people have to say on Steam or Metacritic. They might bash a game just because it's the cool thing to do or for instance bash the quality of Metro Exodus and previous Metro games just because it didn't come to Steam right away. Lack of credibility imo.
> 
> I gain far better advice by spending some time in a forum like this one and getting to know the people that give good advice based on their experience and knowledge.



Agreed,I almost never read reviews from such sites or care about 'random' ppl's opinion when it comes to games/movies.

Rather watch a preferably spoiler free gameplay on YT and check a performance benchmark then decide myself.

I'm still playing Witcher 3 and from the look of it that will be the case for quite some time,~35+ hours in and I'm yet to leave Novigrad/Velen.


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Jul 30, 2019)

I've been switching between 3 games the past couple of weeks, forza horizon 4, gta 5, and slime rancher


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 30, 2019)

youngblood kicks ass,and to think I would've passed on it if I hadn't got it for free.Most fun I've had with a first person game since dying light.The maps are beautiful,more open space freerunning and combat than you'd expect from a wolfenstein game,the pace is super fast,the guns feel amazing.The underground levels were lots of fun but hella demanding with so many nazis coming at you in pitch darkness.Plus the game soundtrack sounds like the 80s,ambient with synths and electric guitars.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 30, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> youngblood kicks ass,and to think I would've passed on it if I hadn't got it for free.Most fun I've had with a first person game since dying light.The maps are beautiful,more open space exploration and combat than you'd expect from a wolfestein game,the pace is super fast,the guns feel amazing.The underground level were lots of fun but hella demanding with so many nazis coming at you in pitch blackness.Plus the game soundttrack sounds like the 80s,ambient with synths and electric guitars.


Really??! Wow.... that's an extreme from the reviews I'm seeing. May have to take a second look


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 30, 2019)

Ahhzz said:


> Really??! Wow.... that's an extreme from the reviews I'm seeing. May have to take a second look


if you focus on plot then yes,it's so so,but who plays this just for the story is missing out.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 30, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> if you focus on plot then yes,it's so so,but who plays this just for the story is missing out.


hehehe fair enough   If I want plot, I wander back into a TES world. But sometimes, you just wanna shoot things


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 30, 2019)

Ahhzz said:


> hehehe fair enough  If I want plot, I wander back into a TES world. But sometimes, you just wanna shoot things


this one gets it.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 31, 2019)

allright first purchase VR related (MS Store, since on STEAM it only listed Valve Index, Rift and Vive as compatible while on MS store it's also listed as MR compatible, oh well 2chf more on Ms store tho )












control are intuitive gameplay is fun .... and it's from the devs of a game i know full well: "Smashing the battle" which i have on STEAM and on Android (which was also a fun one)
although i forgot one thing ... that game is room scaling enabled ... drat my livingroom is a bit ... tight packed atm  but i managed to move a bit crouch to pickup things on the ground and didn't fall or bump into things for a good bit of the first level ... will have to retake the experiment later when i will have made some space for the fun.

2 games ...


ohhh ok the battery indicator is on the underside of the virtual controller, interesting


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 31, 2019)

Grid 2 is pretty frantic stuff and this is why I like achievements. They spur you on for fresh ideas, especially the James Bond rolling one.


----------



## moproblems99 (Jul 31, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> You know how the kids on Steam Forums are.  The majority have no ability to formulate their own ideals or opinions.  They follow the masses and ignore facts.



Remember, Steam forums are must have feature.



Sithaer said:


> I'm still playing Witcher 3 and from the look of it that will be the case for quite some time,~35+ hours in and I'm yet to leave Novigrad/Velen.



That is where the bulk of your time will be. Skellige too.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 31, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> if you focus on plot then yes,it's so so,but who plays this just for the story is missing out.



Giving Wolfenstein bad points for its story... guess why I barely read reviews these days


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 31, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Giving Wolfenstein bad points for its story... guess why I barely read reviews these days


most of those you can tell didn't even play.
I was sceptical about the game,but didn't rush online to compalin before I played it.
People say it's not Wolfestein.It's not Terror Billy anymore,but it's Wolfenstein I assure you.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 31, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> most of those you can tell didn't even play.
> I was sceptical about the game,but didn't rush online to compalin before I played it.
> People say it's not Wolfestein.It's not Terror Billy anymore,but it's Wolfenstein I assure you.



Yeah the whole revamped series is on my to do list, thanks to the comments here. Soon...


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 31, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Yeah the whole revamped series is on my to do list, thanks to the comments here. Soon...


it was already clear where the series was heading with new colossus,and the players loved it.now it's two girls in a co-op game and there's complaining before they even try it.sorry,but you can't keep making old blood over and over.
once the game drops in price and all the bitchy reviews get pushed out by those who had fun playing it we'll probably see the game get more positive feedback it deserves.it's not a masterpiece but an extremely entertaining co-op game that runs so much better than old blood/new order it frankly makes them feel ancient.


----------



## EntropyZ (Jul 31, 2019)

You know what I've heard recently is that negative media reaction/attention is actually good these days. Controversy, arguments and what-not, give more clicks! Not everyone wins though.

Didn't Rockstar pay people to make GTA V controversial on purpose to get more sales?

Anyway, I'm riding my whip in the rain on the streets of Los Santos.



Hmm, what I noticed that most of the pictures I post have visible aliasing. I don't mind it during normal gameplay, but it hurts when I look at the static jpeg. I'm running an RTX 2080, surely I can add some more post-processing...


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 31, 2019)

So, I just discovered the Skaven also have nukes now. Nukes. Yes-yes. Fallout has nothing on these rats.

Oh, and ratlings, too. Clan Skryre DLC, best 8 eur I spent in a while 

ratatata


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 31, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> So, I just discovered the Skaven also have nukes now. Nukes.


eh? Biological WoMD... but no nuke (well logical for rats.... rats-plague-rats-plagues-rats ... ) ... errr nitpicking ... sorry


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 31, 2019)

GreiverBlade said:


> eh? Biological WoMD... but no nuke (well logical for rats.... rats-plague-rats-plagues-rats ... ) ... errr nitpicking ... sorry



Technically correct, apparently I can upgrade the mushroom-boomy cloud-smoke to benefit rat-things

Crap, my English going bad already-soon


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 31, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Technically correct, apparently I can upgrade the mushroom-boomy cloud-smoke to benefit rat-things
> 
> Crap, my English going bad already-soon


although i will be more nitpicking ... but mushroom cloud are not typical of a nuke and a nuke main damaging type would be radiation, but a weapon that damage using biological damaging agent is ... AHHHHH WHATEVER! Nuke will come to Warhammer 40k'ish yrs later ... 

next game for the day (day off, overslept woke up at 12pm ... )
i think i will wait on a Croteam franchise sale ... 


ahhh and i missed the Bethesda sale ... i wanted Skyrim VR and Doom VFR  

oh well no VR for today let's take a break 
let's weeb a bit ... 

FGO on Nox, since there is a new event ... i should change my support list Craft Essences ... 


next will probably be Monster Hunter: World


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 31, 2019)

reminds me of dying light


----------



## harm9963 (Jul 31, 2019)

*Apex Legends 








*


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 31, 2019)

GreiverBlade said:


> although i will be more nitpicking ... but mushroom cloud are not typical of a nuke and a nuke main damaging type would be radiation, but a weapon that damage using biological damaging agent is ... AHHHHH WHATEVER! Nuke will come to Warhammer 40k'ish yrs later ...
> 
> next game for the day (day off, overslept woke up at 12pm ... )
> i think i will wait on a Croteam franchise sale ...
> ...



Warp-fuel, my man-thing friend. Warpfuel. Its green and volatile and it glows in the dark.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 31, 2019)

you can carry all the elektro/laser/diesel guns in your inventory now,so there's actually no need to even use regular clip in youngblood.still,those dual machineguns feel so overpowering


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 31, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Warp-fuel, my man-thing friend. Warpfuel. Its green and volatile and it glows in the dark.


irrelevant! warp will come to Warhammer, 40k'ish years later, well actually in classics it's related to Chaos faction indeed ... mmmhhh ...

ok more nitpicking ... bioluminescence is not nuke ... green well ... pus/luciferase/skaven bile ... you pick, Volatile? OK that clearly define a organic chem/biological warfare agent ... which also suits the Skaven quite well ...

NO NUKE~!
this is Nuke









oh drat ... not even in 40K there is a true Nuke

they also use Warp tech for their Vortex warhead ... i forgot that
nuke are impractical compared to Vortex/Cyclone/Viral warhead 

hum ... that was fun ... i decided to do my first couple of Ansel shot in BDO ... (finished the Shai event way before the end of the said event ... i got my 500mio silver reward  )


result is gorgeous, process is tedious ... it's lacking something i can't quite put my finger on ...


----------



## mx62 (Jul 31, 2019)

A Plague Tale Innocence
great stealth game 
great story
i recommend


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 1, 2019)

mx62 said:


> A Plague Tale Innocence
> great stealth game
> great story
> i recommend


One of my top 25 of all time!! 

Beginning hour 16 of Wolfenstein: Youngblood, right after getting a permanent ban on the Youngblood Community Discussion page. Lol.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Aug 1, 2019)

I've been playing Borderlands 2 for a month now co-op with my friends, level 54 Mechromancer on Sir Hammerlock DLC in True Vault Hunter mode.

Other than that I'm playing my annual GTA San Andreas playthrough, next mission is raiding Area 51....I mean 69 for its jetpack.


----------



## ShurikN (Aug 1, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Beginning hour 16 of Wolfenstein: Youngblood, right after getting a permanent ban on the Youngblood Community Discussion page. Lol.


You must have praised the game too much


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 1, 2019)

ShurikN said:


> You must have praised the game too much


Actually no, and was fairly complicated.  Whatever Machine Games dev they assigned to watch the Steam hub is easily triggered.  Suffice it to say When someone complained that MG was pushing a feminist agenda because they were from Sweden, I pointed out that if true, it certainly wasn’t because of being from Sweden, and cited several issues there which certainly make it not a feminist state.  Within 60 seconds I got banned.  As per Steam guidelines I appealed to Steam with about 20 sources to back what I said, and to point out I only used that fact to show country of origin had nothing to do with the person’s claim I responded to. Still waiting for a response.


----------



## Frick (Aug 1, 2019)

rhythmeister said:


> Pocket Billiards



Intriguing. Is it any good? I remember playing a very good billiards game ... on Win98 I think it was. It was strangely satisfying.

Anyway currently early Starcraft 2 and this time I will try to make it through the very ridiculous prologue. Blizzard has a tendency to go way to grand and dramatic.



rtwjunkie said:


> Actually no, and was fairly complicated.  Whatever Machine Games dev they assigned to watch the Steam hub is easily triggered.  Suffice it to say When someone complained that MG was pushing a feminist agenda because they were from Sweden, I pointed out that if true, it certainly wasn’t because of being from Sweden, and cited several issues there which certainly make it not a feminist state.  Within 60 seconds I got banned.  As per Steam guidelines I appealed to Steam with about 20 sources to back what I said, and to point out I only used that fact to show country of origin had nothing to do with the person’s claim I responded to. Still waiting for a response.



This is pretty hilarious to me.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 1, 2019)

Frick said:


> Anyway currently early Starcraft 2 and this time I will try to make it through the very ridiculous prologue. Blizzard has a tendency to go way to grand and dramatic.



currently doing a replay of SC2 myself, but skipping those same annoying prologues

now i'm on meds that deal with the nerve pain (which prevents my hands shaking) now i can suddenly smash out every mission on brutal with no issue, except for some of the finales which may take me a time or two, accounting for  mistakes with timing


----------



## Cvrk (Aug 1, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> playing wolf youngblood and I am blown away by what machinegames did with idtech 6.never seen such a detailed game run so damn well,and motion blur is just ridiculously good.
> when eternal drops I'll pay the full launch price just to see id tech 7.


oohhh boy.

I am not even arguing or looking to start a fight. 
my humble opinion: the game runs indeed very well even on low end machines because there is NO level of detail. This is subpar when it comes to graphics for a 2019 release coming from a AAdeveloper and a AAA publisher (Bethesda). 
they even did it so that everything is very closed quarters. you teleport to a place where the map is (not sure on this statement) but from what I have seen almost completely loaded in the VRAM of the graphics cards, AC Odyssey behaving similar to this. 
Of course the above helps a tone with performance, but again everything from building to weapon model details etc is like something from 2013. 

Pretty sure Battlefield 4 back in 2013 had better-looking details on all concrete/pavement builds.

What really looks new (2017 ish new) is the light. The light cascades or goes away between the clouds at times and performs a nice soft shadow on buildings or tables (surrounding ) etc. This is kinda the only visual trick that increases the eye candy, and it looks very similar to Enemy Front (that came out in 2014) ANd let's not forget that one ran with Cryengine.

Going to home-base in the catacombs looking at the walls, table (wood surfaces of any kind) the ground that you step on, npc hands and more importantly face model details.  All of this looking like a mediocre video game. 
____
Still, apart from the visual (that for most people it is probably a quality - playable on lower end hardware), Wolfenstein Youngblood wins so much! This is a must buy for everyone looking for a co-op shooter. Solid co-op at that! The buddy pass implementation is something of true value.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Aug 1, 2019)

Cvrk said:


> oohhh boy.
> 
> I am not even arguing or looking to start a fight.
> my humble opinion: the game runs indeed very well even on low end machines because there is NO level of detail. This is subpar when it comes to graphics for a 2019 release coming from a AAdeveloper and a AAA publisher (Bethesda).
> ...


yes,but at the same time look at guns,machines and effects,nothing comes close.world details-yes,it's sacrificed to some extent.you gotta look at the bigger picture,in combat and fast motion no game fps looks this good.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 1, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> yes,but at the same time look at guns,machines and effects,nothing comes close.world details-yes,it's sacrificed to some extent.you gotta look at the bigger picture,in combat and fast motion no game fps looks this good.


Actually Metro Exodus looks alot better. @Cvrk is right, some details are good, but damn, so much is bland and washed out. And the twins!!!  Lol, don’t give me 2003 character models and try to tell me its 2019.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Aug 1, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Actually Metro Exodus looks alot better. @Cvrk is right, some details are good, but damn, so much is bland and washed out. And the twins!!!  Lol, don’t give me 2003 character models and try to tell me its 2019.


yup but wasn't really taking an exploration type shooter/game into account for the comparison.I'm talking straight old school fps fast paced game.I pointed out specifically what makes id tech 6 better-what it looks like in close-up combat.it looks bland and grey cause that's the setting.of course tayga is gonna look more vibrant,it's tayga.


also:


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 1, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> yup but wasn't really taking an exploration type shooter/game into account for the comparison.I'm talking straight old school fps fast paced game.I pointed out specifically what makes id tech 6 better-what it looks like in close-up combat.it looks bland and grey cause that's the setting.of course tayga is gonna look more vibrant,it's tayga.
> 
> 
> also:


Well they are both fps, but essentially you’re right  that Wolfie is much faster paced, and  thats the reason graphics aren’t as good on some things.

However, the last 3 of the rebooted Wolfenstein look better. Somehow they took a step back, and yet claim they are on the same engine as New Colossus. They confuse me, lol.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Aug 1, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Well they are both fps, but essentially you’re right  that Wolfie is much faster paced, and  thats the reason graphics aren’t as good on some things.
> 
> However, the last 3 of the rebooted Wolfenstein look better. Somehow they took a step back, and yet claim they are on the same engine as New Colossus. They confuse me, lol.


colossus was really bad in some world detail,as is youngblood,they're basically the same when it comes to graphics.






definitely require nv freestyle for better looks.the end result is a lot better.I used it on colossus pretty much all the time.Some color enhancements + sharpening and it looks much less "washed".










Though I'll say that I fancy the orignal looks too.Wolfenstein's setting is not really supposed to be that candy-like.I'm not running any filters on youngblood.But that's the difference between metro and wolf.You play metro for the story and the looks.Wolfenstein has always been much more about guns and combat to me.Recent ones that is,not RTCW.It's like DOOM with nazis instead of monsters.


----------



## Frick (Aug 1, 2019)

Mussels said:


> currently doing a replay of SC2 myself, but skipping those same annoying prologues
> 
> now i'm on meds that deal with the nerve pain (which prevents my hands shaking) now i can suddenly smash out every mission on brutal with no issue, except for some of the finales which may take me a time or two, accounting for  mistakes with timing



I actually meant epilouge.  The first time through I pretty much ragequitted because it got so very silly. I'm bad at Epic Stuff: The FATE OF THE UNIVERSE and so on, because such stories require so much hard work and mad skills to pull off. It's rarely organic and a natural progression of the story. Many great sci-fi series has a tendency to either pull weird deus ex machina stuff in the end or the end is just ... silly. OG starcraft also dabbled in this but it wasn't on the same scale and it wasn't quite as dramatic. But I digress.

Me I'm fine with Hard. I was never fast in Starcraft and I have no desire to be so either.


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 2, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> colossus was really bad in some world detail,as is youngblood,they're basically the same when it comes to graphics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reminds me of Hellgate London


----------



## SN2716057 (Aug 2, 2019)

Woops..missing some books


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 2, 2019)

I’ve played Wolfenstein: Youngblood up to leaving for the final mission. I’m honestly not inspired to finish.

As to my Wolfenstein: Youngblood community forum permanent ban, that is likely...permanent.  Steam declined to intervene and stated I should talk to the Machine Games moderator.  Yeah, the same person that said this is permanent and directed me to appeal to Steam.  So I went back and said it was immoral to keep my money while banning me for basically saying they DIDN’T have a feminist agenda. It’s just one game forum, so I really am not going to be bothered to care anymore.


----------



## 64K (Aug 2, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> I’ve played Wolfenstein: Youngblood up to leaving for the final mission. I’m honestly not inspired to finish.
> 
> As to my Wolfenstein: Youngblood community forum permanent ban, that is likely...permanent.  Steam declined to intervene and stated I should talk to the Machine Games moderator.  Yeah, the same person that said this is permanent and directed me to appeal to Steam.  So I went back and said it was immoral to keep my money while banning me for basically saying they DIDN’T have a feminist agenda. It’s just one game forum, so I really am not going to be bothered to care anymore.



I've been banned on an occasional BBS from the mid 80s and up and a several bans from internet forums for various reasons but I've never even once been banned for defending a game on a site dedicated to said game. This is just a crazy level of stupid. The moderator must not have even read your post carefully.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 2, 2019)

64K said:


> I've been banned on an occasional BBS from the mid 80s and up and a several bans from internet forums for various reasons but I've never even once been banned for defending a game on a site dedicated to said game. This is just a crazy level of stupid. The moderator must not have even read your post carefully.


I’m thinking not...and they are hypersensitive.  It’s just one game forum that I’m not all that interested in so no big deal, and won’t be pursuing it any further.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Aug 2, 2019)

lol,this is the guy I blew up with my gasoline weapon






would still take this over flying Spirit


----------



## Lorec (Aug 3, 2019)

There was a steam sale recently so I picked up Dishonored pack.
My first play through and its great so far.


----------



## Cvrk (Aug 3, 2019)

Just put in 7 hours of Buddy Pass of Wolfenstein Youngblood co-op yesterday with my cousin. Recorded a lot, probably will upload nothing.
As much as I praised and uplifted the Buddy Pass (from the Deluxe edition that I have purchased) ...7 hours is a long time ....huge flaws start to appear.  So much that if for who on the internet will be reading this, kinda needs to know.


You need to have a trial version of Wolf in order to be able to get invited by your buddy. For some reason, unlike when you purchased the full game, because you have the trail it will kinda kick you off if you are not in the vicinity of the person who invited you.
It seems strange at first, thinking is a bug or maybe some server issues. But we think this is actually on purpose
Anyone else can go do their own thing, run around the map etc without any problems in regular co-op.  But in buddy pass, stray to far from your friends and the game kicks you to the lobby.


Other than this, with personally more than 30 hours in Wolf..almost at the end of the game, it does get kind of a drag.
Thing is there are areas after you teleport from one Metro to another that you need to run through in order to get where the objective of the quest is. Sounds familiar because most games have this. Not once you had to go do a quest in AC Odyssey when in your travels you got killed by some random dudes (bandits) before you even got to the actual quest location.  Same in Youngblood.
Teleport to a Metro area, run-pass all the bad guys (that constantly keep spawning over and over again) get tot he location do the objective and go back.

The map has a huge sense of tight close quarters and gives of claustrophobia. There like 5 places that you can travel too, and you will constantly be tempting back tot hem for different objectives (quests). it is the exact same place.
Everything is very tight: close quarters apartment buildings, close sewer with close walls, close subway station with small closed-off walls...close everything.
And seriously you teleport a lot, there is a lot fo loading screens.

The more you learn the map, the more you know exactly where you need to go, the more you spend time travelling and are in a loading screen.  I ended up having 10 or even 5 minutes of gunfights, do the objective than another loading screen.

The bad guys spawn back immediately after you cleared objective.  So you just killed like 30 dudes. Objective done, the map is respawned. You need to kinda kill at least 20 more or event he same amount ..to get to the Metro teleporting area. Why do they respawn so fast?! This is a very bad thing.
Find a quiet place to quick teleport yourself out by pressing _E _is the only way.

You unlock even more weapons and skills. At the same time as the game progresses the enemies get way more bigger,and your powerfull new weapon s feels kinda same as the ones that you had at the beginning at the game.
The players never feel like you are getting more powerful and OP. Nah....your getting your ass handed to you same as you have had at lvl 1.  if anything the bad guys are more and more bullet sponges.

The sister's chemistry just gets better and better, i like the voice acting and how they talk to each other. However, nothing happens with the story. I have more minutes spent in loading screens than in cutscenes.

- Very important: because of the bullet sponge nature of the enemies, I was forced to lower the game difficulty.  Now the A.I. of the NPC is greatly reduced and they feel less responsive then ever, however, i lost the patience in having to drop countless ammo in defeating just one bad guy.
I went from hard (which at first was awesome) to casual.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Aug 3, 2019)

Cvrk said:


> Just put in 7 hours of Buddy Pass of Wolfenstein Youngblood co-op yesterday with my cousin. Recorded a lot, probably will upload nothing.
> As much as I praised and uplifted the Buddy Pass (from the Deluxe edition that I have purchased) ...7 hours is a long time ....huge flaws start to appear.  So much that if for who on the internet will be reading this, kinda needs to know.
> 
> 
> ...


they're bullet sponges only when you aim for the less vulnerable parts of the body,or use the wrong weapon.can be frustrating at first,but then you learn what to do.some enemies are better dealt with up close.haven't encountered one that wouldn't go down really fast when using machineguns,except for maybe the giant with uberhammer.it needs to be shot in the arms,it'll go down fast even with an assault rifle if you shoot around the elbow.Otherwise you may shoot the whole arsenal and it'll live.

nvidia freestyle OFF






nvidia freestlye ON


----------



## cucker tarlson (Aug 4, 2019)

finished youngblood,the fight with Lothar was really frustrating played with ai as partner












Spoiler: spoiler



she uses her puny assault rifle all the time,doesn't use the laser/diesel mounted weapons in the first part of the fight which forces you to run back and forth as Lothar changes position.In the second part of the fight it's a bit easier if you fight him around the center,you can take cover and use your close range weapons.fully upgraded elektrokraftwerk will take him out pretty fast.and don't forget to plant diesel bombs around the door he's gonna burst out from then detonate them at once.


----------



## Frick (Aug 4, 2019)

Some scene in Brooklyn Nine-Nine triggered a Max Payne memory, so I'm playing that again and hot holy damn those games are so very good. I don't think I have played any games that really capture that noire end-of-the-world feeling. They are truly masterful.

"Outside, the mercury was falling fast. It was colder than the devil's heart, raining ice pitchforks as if the heavens were ready to fall. Everyone was running for shelter like there was no tomorrow."


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Aug 4, 2019)

Done the Solstice of Heroes event. *sighs of relief* Also, the glow effect looks fabulous!!


----------



## Frick (Aug 4, 2019)

Tried the free on Epic Moonlighter and the premise is fun but the controls are ... my initial reaction to them is "unplayable". I will really try to get used to them but they're worse than Dreamfall, and I bought a controller solely for that game.


----------



## 64K (Aug 4, 2019)

Replaying the first Borderlands. Not doing it very well though because I broke my left hand a few weeks ago. 

The game is a lot of fun for me. Playing as Roland the soldier class. I like plopping down that Scorpio Turret and let the carnage commence.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Aug 4, 2019)

this is pretty cool


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 4, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> this is pretty cool


Cheat or in-game item?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Aug 5, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Cheat or in-game item?


ability you get before the final boss fight


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 5, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> ability you get before the final boss fight


Left-over from the development versions maybe?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Aug 5, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Left-over from the development versions maybe?


dunno,they didn't give the sisters the ability to dual wield rifles and shotguns in youngblood,so I think they wanted to do something original instead.


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 5, 2019)

Spent the better half of yesterdays' evening to get back into Hellgate London. What, you say... yes.

Success.
Hellgate 1.18 fully patched up, modded with Revival 1.5b and ready to go. Not that crappy (2018 Global) Steam release 

Can recommend, if you like your Borderlands, Diablo etc. This game still feels like its full of potential, some of it realised by now. Great dungeon crawler/loot game.

Want to know more... check here


			https://hellgateaus.info/
		











For nostalgia's sake..


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 5, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Spent the better half of yesterdays' evening to get back into Hellgate London. What, you say... yes.
> 
> Success.
> Hellgate 1.18 fully patched up, modded with Revival 1.5b and ready to go. Not that crappy (2018 Global) Steam release
> ...


Still haven't played this again since re-release, but sorely tempted.... Maybe once the Grim Dawn bug gets clear of my system


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 5, 2019)

Ahhzz said:


> Still haven't played this again since re-release, but sorely tempted.... Maybe once the Grim Dawn bug gets clear of my system



DO NOT PLAY the re-release. Its utter crap


----------



## WatEagle (Aug 5, 2019)

Right Now Battlefield V mostly for war stories but also the multiplayer is funny but full of cheaters.
Then Metro Exodus and rainbow Six Siege


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 5, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> DO NOT PLAY the re-release. Its utter crap


Yeah, I had seen that it wasn't nearly what it should have been, but the release ignited my itch to get back in. Went to the website you linked, and that looks like a lot of ... information? Heheh. What does the revival mod do? Is it SP or MP or both? Are there still people playing MP, if there's still anywhere to link up?


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 5, 2019)

Ahhzz said:


> Yeah, I had seen that it wasn't nearly what it should have been, but the release ignited my itch to get back in. Went to the website you linked, and that looks like a lot of ... information? Heheh. What does the revival mod do? Is it SP or MP or both? Are there still people playing MP, if there's still anywhere to link up?



If you want MP, look for the London 2038 topics I haven't gone into those yet, but that covers MP 'revival'. For SP, check out the SP Modification https://www.hellgateaus.info/modification/ on the normal page (not a forum post). The revival mod basically adds the good stuff from patch 1.2 (the last Flagship studio's patch) and gives you the game as it was 'frozen in time' since then. This then allows you to mod it with Revival, which adds tons of quality of life features and adapts the game for single player (some rebalancing, easier access to respecs and extra content).

You can also use that version of the game to mod to your heart's content, as in, write and cook some XMLs for customized gear or new recipes for the transmog cube (yes just like Diablo).

Caveat: you need the original ISO to patch up to 1.2. Can't do it with Hanbitsoft's recent Global 2018 release. Real gamurz know where to go lacking the physical disc and if you don't, PM me.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 5, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> If you want MP, look for the London 2038 topics I haven't gone into those yet, but that covers MP 'revival'. For SP, check out the SP Modification https://www.hellgateaus.info/modification/ on the normal page (not a forum post). The revival mod basically adds the good stuff from patch 1.2 (the last Flagship studio's patch) and gives you the game as it was 'frozen in time' since then. This then allows you to mod it with Revival, which adds tons of quality of life features and adapts the game for single player (some rebalancing, easier access to respecs and extra content).
> 
> You can also use that version of the game to mod to your heart's content, as in, write and cook some XMLs for customized gear or new recipes for the transmog cube (yes just like Diablo).
> 
> Caveat: you need the original ISO to patch up to 1.2. Can't do it with Hanbitsoft's recent Global 2018 release. Real gamurz know where to go lacking the physical disc and if you don't, PM me.


Thx, got it somewhere on my shelf of "the good old days"   I'll dig in sometime this week, I think. I'm burning out a little on Grim Dawn, and want something a little more fps right now, I think....

edit: found it, now just gotta make time to load things up...
.


----------



## metalfiber (Aug 6, 2019)

I'm been held hostage for 100 hrs by the Inquisition...Dragon Age Inquisition that is. I know this is my third time playing it but i've ran across of many things that missed three years ago. The banter between crew members is perfect. It's not annoying, sometimes funny, educational, or in the moment. The conversations are meaningful and choices matter. Graphics have aged real well. The story is good. The exploration is excellent with vast areas to explore. Although, i don't use the horse I just run everywhere. The crafting of armor and weapons is also top notch...it's all good or better.

Well, Stockholm syndrome has set in and i've gotta go.


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 6, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> In the end, Alien Isolation completely drew me in and although I was palpitating most of the time, i finally managed to finish it after 37 hours (over three years).


Need to finish the game myself. I stopped playing because  the sudden spikes of my heartbeat likely isn't good for my overall health.


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 6, 2019)

Spent a good 15 minutes whacking away at this ugly POS

Got two rares for it... sad story.

Game also has a tendency to give you a quest and spawn just enough mobs/item drops in the designated area to make you run around the place five times for that last mob that _should_ drop the final quest item. But nooooo you missed it somewhere and it won't spawn another. 

Other than that, good times!


----------



## AsRock (Aug 6, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> That would be a correct assessment on your part! The first and two addons was a fairly realistic and good, though challenging game. Then the two Advanced Warfares came after . They were a little less good, but for me, they were close enough to the feeel of the first game to feel like pure Ghost Recon.
> 
> GR: Future Soldier for me was much more arcadey.  Now Wildlands is  a mess with checkpoints which are so far apart that death means replaying huge parts of the game. Additionally, it has been simplified into even more arcade like elements.
> 
> So yeah, it’s been a downward trend.



I got GR 2 and 3 and stopped as they were just just pos,  Ghost Recon 1 with addon with tourny missions were the real game was and UBI still today not got it right as they don't want to release a modable game with 1-8 players with spectators that other other people make missions for with a dedicated server that you run your self.

I have no issue spending hours on a mission even more so with a bunch of friends, but that heli sounds like total BS.

I heard of people who still today love GR1 and it's way better even if the graphics are not.  Although might be hard to get some of those missions today as it's been so long but they may be around still and they were played as one life so dead is dead.

No games out for years now come any were close to it.



64K said:


> It really is a gem. I plan to replay it again soon. I don't know if you already know this but the Morrigan character is modeled by Claudia Black and she does the voice as well. She is one of my favorite Sci Fi characters. She plays a character in Far Scape and Stargate SG-1 and in the movies Pitch Black and Queen of the Damned.
> 
> View attachment 127199



She was all so in Diablo 3.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 6, 2019)

I’m back at AC: Odyssey play.  I’m digging into the Atlantis DLC, which seems to be pretty big.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 7, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> I’m back at AC: Odyssey play.  I’m digging into the Atlantis DLC, which seems to be pretty big.


I've been told it's actually got a compelling story. Any truth to that?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 7, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Spent the better half of yesterdays' evening to get back into Hellgate London. What, you say... yes.
> 
> Success.
> Hellgate 1.18 fully patched up, modded with Revival 1.5b and ready to go. Not that crappy (2018 Global) Steam release
> ...


i still have my original too (and the 1st tome of the comic related to it ...) ... AND THANKS FOR THE INFO!


although right now ... after playing a bit of MH:W i got tempted ... and took ...

(code in a box from a local retailer ... because physical box are a trophy)

oh well looks nice graphically, i liked the original Rage for a lot of things ... that one well, not bad either.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 7, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> I've been told it's actually got a compelling story. Any truth to that?


The Atlantis DLC? So far it seems to be. The gameplay is much like the rest of the game: clear an area, reduce each bad guys’ hold over each plane (in the case of Atlantis, Greek gods). Right now I’m in Elysium reducing Persephone’s influence with the assistance of Adonis (trapped there as a human) and Hermès.

Atlantis is no longer any historical context like the main game (which also mixes in some mythology), but pure Greek Mythology.  I’m ok with that, as it gives them more creativity.  Really though, it is the same concept as the last Origins DLC (Curse of the Pharaohs), in which you go to various planes of the Egyptian afterlife versus some of the Egyptian gods.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 7, 2019)

Loaded up Hellgate and the Revival mod. Took a couple of minutes to find out you had to actually create a character for the mod to have enough data created to "mod". Only had enough time this morn to make it to the first waypoint/portal and had to head to work, but I'll ignore the pressure washing tonight, and grind around a little, see what I can blow up


----------



## metalfiber (Aug 7, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> I’m back at AC: Odyssey play.  I’m digging into the Atlantis DLC, which seems to be pretty big.


I was going to ask you how it ended for you. Let me know maybe in that other thread under spoiler if you will...pretty please.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 7, 2019)

metalfiber said:


> I was going to ask you how it ended for you. Let me know maybe in that other thread under spoiler if you will...pretty please.


Ok, will do! I didnt play last nightt so I am behind.

I did see good news tho!  Another Lost Tale of Greece dropped yesterday, and Ubi says there is another in September.  These, all being free, are probably the best part of the game, since they are all really well done and add to the historical perspective and world being a living place illusion.  June’s was tremendously funny! Loved it.


----------



## metalfiber (Aug 8, 2019)

I must have it bad. I had a dream last night about the main character in Dragon Age Inquisition . The only dream have had about any game that i can remember...it really is Stockholm syndrome i guess.


----------



## Rahnak (Aug 8, 2019)

I'm currently ~102 hours into Persona 5 and I think I'm at last approaching the final stretch. A good thing too, since I need some of that free time back.

Gonna need a second play through to get some of the achievements though..


----------



## Mussels (Aug 8, 2019)

Deep Rock Galactic.

get it. play it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 8, 2019)

metalfiber said:


> I must have it bad. I had a dream last night about the main character in Dragon Age Inquisition . The only dream have had about any game that i can remember...it really is Stockholm syndrome i guess.


That's happened to me. I had a dream once where I was a the guy in Secret Of Evermore(SNES) and instead of the dog, I had my siamese cat with me. Crazy stuff. Bloody fun though! I still remember that dream vividly.



Mussels said:


> Deep Rock Galactic.
> 
> get it. play it.


No GOG? Saddening.. Sent them a request through the website.


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 9, 2019)

HL2 is like visiting an old friend.



Not the best of days for Alyx though


----------



## metalfiber (Aug 9, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> HL2 is like visiting an old friend.
> View attachment 128786
> 
> Not the best of days for Alyx though
> ...



I've got the original disks from back when steam was in it's infancy but i lost my login info from back then...so they are useless.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 9, 2019)

metalfiber said:


> I've got the original disks from back when steam was in it's infancy but i lost my login info from back then...so they are useless.


So "patch" them. They're your games, play them.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 9, 2019)

I'm trying out Disgaea 5 free weekend on Steam, it's ok so far.


----------



## Rahnak (Aug 9, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> I'm trying out Disgaea 5 free weekend on Steam, it's ok so far.


Played the first two games on PSP and they were pretty great. I have thought about getting 5 but I honestly don’t think they work for me on anything other than a mobile console. They are major time sinks though, the grind is real (and fun, for the most part, at least on the older games).


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 9, 2019)

metalfiber said:


> I've got the original disks from back when steam was in it's infancy but i lost my login info from back then...so they are useless.


I remember firing up my new HL2 disc in 2004 only to find that I had to download most of the game from Steam, which was a shock at the time, especially since we didn't have an Internet connection.
GPRS didn't quite cut it, so I took the PC to a friend's house...


----------



## Mussels (Aug 9, 2019)

played more deep rock and streamed to FB... pissing me off that chat comments dont show in the overlay like they';re supposed to


----------



## SN2716057 (Aug 11, 2019)

Currently checking out Everspace, it's fun for a few hours.






Spoiler: Money shots


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Aug 12, 2019)

progress from a few days ago.


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 12, 2019)

SN2716057 said:


> Currently checking out Everspace, it's fun for a few hours.
> View attachment 129026
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe yeah I was rather quick to find the uninstall button, a tad too roguelike for my tastes.


----------



## SN2716057 (Aug 12, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Hehe yeah I was rather quick to find the uninstall button, a tad too roguelike for my tastes.


It's arcade..I have played worse games.


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 12, 2019)

My weekend Squad sessions are becoming more and more frustrating due to Steam Free Weekends and the game being included in recent Humble Bundle monthly. Sure, the community grew but there's plenty of CS:GO type of noobs that can't coordinate or are simply TKing you without any reason. Yesterday it took me 5 or 6 server hops to get into a decent game.


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 12, 2019)

With the bodies piling up, Agent 47 is running out of places to stash them. The crate is full.


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 12, 2019)

Still on Hellgate. Rolled a Blademaster, level 38 now, 2nd playthrough (Nightmare).

I had forgotten the absolutely awesome armor sets


----------



## Cvrk (Aug 12, 2019)

Due to recent events that have unrolled in pass 2 days I am having the opportunity to test Forza Horizon 4.




At 2k resolution,you lose at times 5 FPS average. However, important is that the graphics details is very noticeable with the naked eye. So much that the more or less 5 FPS are totally worth it.
The situation is with 3 FPS less in 3k.  And if you don't constantly look at the numbers, the game basically plays the same.
At 4k on my rig, frames drop up to half, at an average of 40FPS and the lag is noticeable. (no idea how people can play games on standard consoles) however disappointingly the graphics sharpness stays exactly the same.

There is a harsh mushy blurry looking "detail" in 1080p. Things drastically looking much more sharp in any resolution starting with 2k. Of course this is for any game not just Forza.
Which truly leaves me to wonder if 4k 60fps capable computer is something worth it from a financial point of view.
-------------------

Forza Horizon 4 is a 100% ONLINE experience. Playing it offline, can only be  a test. The offline experience is blunt and almost joyless.

While the standards of racing games in terms of visual beauty is set by Forza Horizon 4, this game is very far away from any form of photo-realism. In fact the devas have done an amazing job in fouling the untrained eye: instead of graphic details,they took advantage of an amazing color palet.  The blend of colors make everything seem very eye-candy, when everything is laking true detail.
The asphalt, nature(grass trees), water, rocks (don't get me started on the human model detail) is mediocre. And yes this is how they manage so incredible frame rates on low hardware.

The car details both inside and more specifically outside look less than they did in Forza 3. This was pointed out before, but i had to see it for myself and i can confirm.
So they did not make a better-looking game, oh no... the opposite. But they very much went forward with the gameplay, and everything there is to do in the Forza world!

It has a lot of cars, but not enough! Simply not even close to enough. Featuring new models that were announced in 2016 and came out in real world 2017-2018(at best). Forza 3 was exactly the same. We will have to wait for the next Forza 5 to get the models from this year and so on...

There is a lot to do in Forza Horizon 4 and it all has to do with driving fast cars, in a very friendly manner. And since Need For Speed is missing from the scene, Forza remains the game to play for a solid and rich racing experience - with the same strong arcade feeling that we got in the past from NFS.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Aug 13, 2019)

I find FH4 very optimized. Playing it with settings maxed out @ 1080p & still yielding >70fps while GPU usage sits around 70% range.


----------



## Rahnak (Aug 13, 2019)

Cvrk said:


> It has a lot of cars, but not enough! Simply not even close to enough.


My FH4 playtime isn't extensive, but I think it has a very generous selection of cars. You get over 450 (it's the word on the "street", I haven't personally counted them) to choose from, ranging from the more mundane to the hypercar, with a little of everything in-between, such as classics, rally cars and other oddities.

FH4 was my first taste of both Forza and Horizon and I gotta say, as far as arcade racing goes, NFS will need something really special to pull me away.

Like, @Tsukiyomi91 said, very well optimized game. Not sure what settings I'm using, but I'm generally in the 110fps range.

In other news, finished my first Persona 5 play-through at 112 hours. Second play-through should be much shorter, I hope.


----------



## Sithaer (Aug 13, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Still on Hellgate. Rolled a Blademaster, level 38 now, 2nd playthrough (Nightmare).
> 
> I had forgotten the absolutely awesome armor sets
> 
> View attachment 129103



Ah good ol Hellgate,has its flaws but still an old gem.
Played it on and off since the first relase with various relases but never got to the very late endgame in any of them but it was fun.

I think I still have an older version of that Revival installed on my PC where I also played a Blademaster 'female'.

~70 hours in Witcher 3 so far and I'm starting to doubt that I can finish this with both expansions before September 13.
Amazing game tho and the graphics still hold up very well imo,even more with the recent HD reworked project mod.



Immersive games like this is why I switched to an UltraWide monitor.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 13, 2019)

i played hellgates beta when it first arrived and realised how much i hated it back then, as it was one of the first online only games i played with no aussie servers - it was fucking atrocious to play with 400ms ping


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 13, 2019)

Mussels said:


> i played hellgates beta when it first arrived and realised how much i hated it back then, as it was one of the first online only games i played with no aussie servers - it was fucking atrocious to play with 400ms ping



Its well worth doing with 0ms ping, the Revival 1.5b version also has the balance tweaked (droprates and such) for single player / self found play. I'm having a blast, and its also nice not to play this at 15-20 fps like back in the day 

One gripe... those story missions where you have to do odd stuff like leading the Fist... my god. So mind numbingly boring and annoying.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 13, 2019)

SN2716057 said:


> Currently checking out Everspace, it's fun for a few hours.
> View attachment 129026
> 
> 
> ...


ah that remind me that i need to test it with Windows MR on STEAM


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 13, 2019)

Rebel Galaxy Outlaw is out today on Epic Games Store 









						Rebel Galaxy Outlaw | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Rebel Galaxy Outlaw at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 13, 2019)

BumbleBee said:


> Rebel Galaxy Outlaw is out today on Epic Games Store
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it looks ok. I might give it a shot someday


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 13, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> it looks ok. I might give it a shot someday



first game was a darling  more casual than Elite, X or No Man's Sky. meant to be played with a Xbox 360 controller. Fans of Firefly and Slide Guitar apply here 









						Rebel Galaxy on Steam
					

Rebel Galaxy is a swashbuckling space adventure, with action-packed combat, exploration, discovery, trade, and “negotiation” with the outlandish denizens at the edge of the known universe.




					store.steampowered.com
				



 it's on GOG to.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 13, 2019)

BumbleBee said:


> first game was a darling  more casual than Elite, X or No Man's Sky. meant to be played with a Xbox 360 controller. Fans of Firefly and Slide Guitar apply here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What about Stellaris or X4?  I'd really love to get into a space game. never really tried before, I tried Albion Prelude once but couldn't figure out the controls and rage quit...


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 13, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> What about Stellaris or X4?  I'd really love to get into a space game. never really tried before, I tried Albion Prelude once but couldn't figure out the controls and rage quit...



Rebel Galaxy is very accessible, not a space sim. all you need is an Xbox 360 controller of any kind.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 13, 2019)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> @ 1080p & still yielding >70fps while GPU usage sits around 70% range.


If that's all you are getting and your GPU is sitting around 70% you are CPU bottlenecked. Might be time to give thought to a CPU upgrade, or at least OC the 7600k you've got.



BumbleBee said:


> Rebel Galaxy Outlaw is out today on Epic Games Store
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gee, that looks familiar...









Right... Copy-cats... LOL!


----------



## FinneousPJ (Aug 13, 2019)

ATOM RPG. Harašo!


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 13, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> If that's all you are getting and your GPU is sitting around 70% you are CPU bottlenecked. Might be time to give thought to a CPU upgrade, or at least OC the 7600k you've got.
> 
> 
> Gee, that looks familiar...
> ...



Everspace is a Roguelike game like FTL. Rebel Galaxy is like Freelancer with Factions, Standings, Plot, Missions, etc.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 13, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> DO NOT PLAY the re-release. Its utter crap


I did some digging into the re-release, saw the extra classes, and thought "Aw, can't be that bad, right?". Then I watched a gameplay vid, and was like "WTH? What happened to the storyline? Ok, this is useless, I'll stick with revival, I think...."



Mussels said:


> Deep Rock Galactic.
> 
> get it. play it.


Gameplay looks a big buggy, but for a Co-op game, looks fun as hell lol


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 13, 2019)

BumbleBee said:


> Everspace is a Roguelike game like FTL. Rebel Galaxy is like Freelancer with Factions, Standings, Plot, Missions, etc.


Those are very subtle distinctions, but I do see your point.


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 13, 2019)

Ahhzz said:


> I did some digging into the re-release, saw the extra classes, and thought "Aw, can't be that bad, right?". Then I watched a gameplay vid, and was like "WTH? What happened to the storyline? Ok, this is useless, I'll stick with revival, I think...."



Hanbitsoft made a lazy Korea MMO sauce and spilled a bit over the game, then released it half broken.



lynx29 said:


> What about Stellaris or X4?  I'd really love to get into a space game. never really tried before, I tried Albion Prelude once but couldn't figure out the controls and rage quit...



Stellaris is a 4X, X4 is more of a space flight sim with loads of really tacky functionality attached to it.

Can heartily recommend Stellaris. You can customize your perfect space theatre with all custom factions and super varied playstyles for empire building and expansion. Combat is a bit samey, as in, create death stacks and defend your borders, but you cán make custom ships as well. It plays a bit Civilization-like now since 2.0, because borders really mean something and you can't just jump everywhere. I like the game a lot more since 2.0, though I played prior to it so much it got a bit old


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Aug 14, 2019)

@lexluthermiester I can OC my processor unless I go for a 240mm rad. Coz I doubt a 120mm can handle it.


----------



## Drone (Aug 14, 2019)

Ok here comes my most _dramatic_ & emotional stuff ever XD

*550 hours* of Xenoblade Chronicles X and didn't finish chapter 10 yet, no wonder people tell me I should get out more lol

Taking my time and exploring Mira. I promised myself that I will discover all unreachable places and do it with *flightless* skell because I totally agree with this guy, world is really big if you explore it on foot.
Recently I found about air stalling technique because I never use dual guns [I like javelins and rayguns]. And I figured out that it's _technically_ possible to reach Floating Reef (highest place in Oblivia or even on entire Mira). Believing in principles always did me harm lol but I don't give up so I decided to give it a go (I wish I didn't tho). 

I need to lure Elaine out of Lake Basel and 'Sky high/Primer' her all the way up. It will help me gain altitude and stay aloft while Ghostwalker will help me move leftwards  so when it's time I can squeeze between the rocks and enter the tunnel. Sounds easy peasy but it's not. It took me *45 days* to do it. Why do I even bother? What the hell I was thinking?
Learning air stalling took me a day, mastering it took me a week! Perfecting and polishing it took another three weeks. And last two weeks I was improving my reflexes/timing/spacing and choosing the right spot so Elaine won't despawn and lead me where I need to go. And finally ...….. I DID IT! YAY! 

Wicky reached Floating Reef on foot! How on Earth is that freaking possible? Goodness knows how many times I tried lol and always failed, only once I got close and now 45 days later I did it. And I did it just the way I wanted. It's the perfect plan but extremely tough, it's easily the hardest and most legendary thing I've ever done in a video game. I broke my fingernails, my fingers were bleeding, my hands hurt even now so I need to give it a break lol. Will get back to XCX in a week or two. Button mashing is literally painful *rolls eyes*








Wicky at Floating Reef






Using target-assisted jump and horizontal boost I managed to climb atop Noctilucent Sphere in Sylvalum without flight module






And finally using geometry and target-assisted jump I reached Talon Rock Summit in Primordia without flight module. I also reached Demon's Pocket but that was really easy.


----------



## EzioAs (Aug 14, 2019)

Been a long time since I posted here. I've completed *Yakuza 0* a couple days ago. Great game. Very enjoyable. I will definitely pick up 1 and 2 when they're on sale. Right now, just chilling with some *StarCraft 2* ladder until I figure out what game to play next.


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 14, 2019)

EzioAs said:


> Been a long time since I posted here. I've completed *Yakuza 0* a couple days ago. Great game. Very enjoyable. I will definitely pick up 1 and 2 when they're on sale. Right now, just chilling with some *StarCraft 2* ladder until I figure out what game to play next.


Y0 offers much more in comparison to Yakuza Kiwami 1 and 2. Although Yakuza Kiwami 1 and 2 are still solid games with good main plot and interesting side quests.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 15, 2019)

reviews seem good so I bought the game this morning and love it!!!!


----------



## Samiam66 (Aug 15, 2019)

Project cars 2. Forza 7 , Crew 2 & GTA-5


----------



## Calmmo (Aug 15, 2019)

EzioAs said:


> pleted *Yakuza 0* a couple days ago. Great game. Very enjoyable. I will definitely pick up 1 and 2 when they're on sale. Right now, just chilling with some *StarCraft 2* ladder until I figure out what game to play next.



Haven't finished K2 yet (~10h in) but i'd say so far it feels like both K1 and K2 together are about as big as just Y0.
I'd like to buy Y6 but it feels wrong. Ports of 3-5 exist on PS4 but they have japanese only releases. I'm guessing/hopefully they were waiting for 5 to release (i believe it was this summer in japan) before translating them for a 3-5 packaged release in the west..


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 15, 2019)

Calmmo said:


> Haven't finished K2 yet (~10h in) but i'd say so far it feels like both K1 and K2 together are about as big as just Y0.
> I'd like to buy Y6 but it feels wrong. Ports of 3-5 exist on PS4 but they have japanese only releases. I'm guessing/hopefully they were waiting for 5 to release (i believe it was this summer in japan) before translating them for a 3-5 packaged release in the west..


Thing with Y6 AFAIK is that it's first game on new Dragon Engine, due to this it has limited gameplay (main map is smaller than usual). It also drags a bit in the beginning, which can be tedious. I'm still hoping that it will get released on PC as on PS4 Y6 and YK2 are running at 30 fps (tops). It's just jarring when you switch from 60 fps on Y0. Overall in comparison between Y6 and YK2 it's YK2 that wins due to being more mature.
Y3-5 "remasters" were suppose to be released this year in the west but so far SEGA gave no updates. The good thing is that they are limited to res bump and will run at 60 fps on PS4 no problem.


----------



## Calmmo (Aug 15, 2019)

I believe 5 was released this summer in Japan (based on a very quick google search last night) so that's probably why the delay. Also translating them is probably going to take time.. as long as there is a release ~early 2020.. well, i'd be cool with that. 
Played about 5h of Judgement too, seems OK so far, but kinda missing that over the top flavor of Yakuza, far more down to earth story/characters and plotpoints, but it might be that things get at least a little crazier later on.


----------



## SN2716057 (Aug 15, 2019)

I really liked Gunpoint, and My Friend Pedro, so I bought Heat Signature. Great top-down action stealth game that uses pause as a feature. I'm staying in the space oriented game atm. 
Rebel Galaxy Outlaw gives a strong Wing Commander vibe so I will mos def check it out.
And lastly I reinstalled No Man's Sky to see if the new update will keep me occupied a bit longer.. will update later.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 15, 2019)

got back into fallout 4, with a bunch of mods this time to fix some annoyances

alternate start minusing the 'wheres shaaaaun' crap, higher jumps since bethesduh have you get stuck on pebbles, sim settlements and some 2K texture mods


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 15, 2019)

Mussels said:


> got back into fallout 4, with a bunch of mods this time to fix some annoyances
> 
> alternate start minusing the 'wheres shaaaaun' crap, higher jumps since bethesduh have you get stuck on pebbles, sim settlements and some 2K texture mods


That sounds fun!


----------



## Mussels (Aug 16, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> That sounds fun!



it is, i focused on what annoyed me the most and got mods to remove it and now i'm having fun running around stabbing things again


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 16, 2019)

Sooo. I guess I didn't fully read the instructions for Hellgate.

Here I was, all hyped just prior to finishing Nightmare (2nd) difficulty, thinking the next challenge would be Hell. Level 48... not even capped (55). I kill Sydonai. Game ends. No NG++!! Empty quest log. No content. Sadface. Do I even roll another character knowing there is no endgame?  The only saving grace is the mods available... and there is very little in the way of content as such.

@Ahhzz you've been warned.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 16, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Sooo. I guess I didn't fully read the instructions for Hellgate.
> 
> Here I was, all hyped just prior to finishing Nightmare (2nd) difficulty, thinking the next challenge would be Hell. Level 48... not even capped (55). I kill Sydonai. Game ends. No NG++!! Empty quest log. No content. Sadface. Do I even roll another character knowing there is no endgame?  The only saving grace is the mods available... and there is very little in the way of content as such.
> 
> @Ahhzz you've been warned.


Ooooops.... Well, thanks for the warning. I took a few days off due to a major Exchange rollout, still got another week to go, but I'll bear that in mind for when I can get back 

I might just have to see what it takes for MP .... At least grind for a little better gear

edit: or, simply dig into my monster GoG list or the Steam one


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 16, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> No NG++!! Empty quest log. No content. Sadface.


It deleted your saved games? Ouch. Nightmare indeed.


----------



## SN2716057 (Aug 17, 2019)

Wow, don't play Rebel Galaxy Outlaw after Everspace. The controls in RGO are arcade (read: simple). However I do like the atmosphere, ship painting, and mini-games. But those controls..brrr.
Tag, you're mine :/


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 17, 2019)

I am back to play Grand Theft Auto Vice City with a huge mod packs with settings by Dark Rise Inc.


















I really wish Rockstar North would remaster this game instead of letting modders do it.


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 17, 2019)

SN2716057 said:


> Wow, don't play Rebel Galaxy Outlaw after Everspace. The controls in RGO are arcade (read: simple). However I do like the atmosphere, ship painting, and mini-games. But those controls..brrr.
> Tag, you're mine :/
> View attachment 129410


yea the controls really put me off... the soundtrack and vibe are great though.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 17, 2019)

SN2716057 said:


> Wow, don't play Rebel Galaxy Outlaw after Everspace. The controls in RGO are arcade (read: simple). However I do like the atmosphere, ship painting, and mini-games. But those controls..brrr.
> Tag, you're mine :/
> View attachment 129410


So the ship controls are different than Rebel Galaxy?


----------



## SN2716057 (Aug 17, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> So the ship controls are different than Rebel Galaxy?


Yeah, in Everspace you can strafe, pitch, roll, yaw, stop, reverse, and you use mouse to point the nose.


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 17, 2019)

I managed to get No Man's Sky working by deleting the implicit layers key in the Khronos/Vulcan branch, but that disables game capture and monitoring overlays in games that use Vulcan. Also, the keymapping is broken, so I've imported the key back again until they get both of these issues fixed. Leave a game for two years and this happens.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 17, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> I managed to get No Man's Sky working by deleting the implicit layers key in the Khronos/Vulcan branch, but that disables game capture and monitoring overlays in games that use Vulcan. Also, the keymapping is broken, so I've imported the key back again until they get both of these issues fixed. Leave a game for two years and this happens.
> View attachment 129463


That's weird...


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 17, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> yea the controls really put me off... the soundtrack and vibe are great though.





SN2716057 said:


> Yeah, in Everspace you can strafe, pitch, roll, yaw, stop, reverse, and you use mouse to point the nose.



the game is meant to be played with a controller* (the devs recommend it)* but it can be played with M/K @rtwjunkie enjoyed it.

you can do all that in Rebel Galaxy Outlaw. increase speed is A button, decrease speed is B button, to stop the ship you just hit the B button a couple times, RS to roll the ship, Afterburner is LS Button, ECM is RS Button, change camera is DOWN on D-PAD.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 17, 2019)

SN2716057 said:


> Yeah, in Everspace you can strafe, pitch, roll, yaw, stop, reverse, and you use mouse to point the nose.


No, I mean are Rebel Galaxy Outlaw controls different from Rebel Galaxy? Rebel Galaxiy’s controls were fairly simple for mouse and keyboard.  I also actually enjoyed the simplicity of only operating on one plane, and not up and down.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 17, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> No, I mean are Rebel Galaxy Outlaw controls different from Rebel Galaxy? Rebel Galaxiy’s controls were fairly simple for mouse and keyboard.  I also actually enjoyed the simplicity of only operating on one olane, and not up and down.


Found this informative.








He is a bit long winded, but he seems very objective, even for how excited he is.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 17, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> No, I mean are Rebel Galaxy Outlaw controls different from Rebel Galaxy? Rebel Galaxiy’s controls were fairly simple for mouse and keyboard.  I also actually enjoyed the simplicity of only operating on one olane, and not up and down.



as far as I can tell the controls are the same. you can move up, down, left, right and roll in RGO. maybe the first game had less Up and Down movement and more side to side action with the Assassin's Creed Naval Combat and crosshairs.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 17, 2019)

BumbleBee said:


> reviews seem good so I bought the game this morning and love it!!!!


i will wait till it's out of EGS .... not touching that one ... i have enough  game marketplace/Launcher ... even if i have to wait 1 year ... (yeah, i hold a grudge for Epic to have shot down Paragon ... )



rtwjunkie said:


> So the ship controls are different than Rebel Galaxy?


i was about to ask the same .... 


oh well i guess i take my Blackgate for a run later ...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 18, 2019)

GreiverBlade said:


> i will wait till it's out of EGS .... not touching that one ... i have enough game marketplace/Launcher ... even if i have to wait 1 year


Yeah, I'm going to wait till it hits GOG. Definitely want to play it though..


----------



## robot zombie (Aug 18, 2019)

Still at it with SOTTR. Every time I fire it up all I can think is "God, it's gorgeous." The foliage is just amazing... the way the subsurface scattering is done, the detailed and varied animation, the textures... it really looks alive and truly part of the scene. It's not just there to cover up emptiness... it is the space. As if that makes sense. Just the way that it interacts with wind and light is something to see... you get a huge dose of it with the fog and volumetric light right at the beginning, when your plane crashes in the jungle. Stunning.

Water is another thing I have to applaud them for. I ALWAYS hate water in games, but in this game, I almost look forward to it because the swimming actually feels natural and everything to do with water is fucking gorgeous. I swear, they put more into that than anything else, which is saying something when you look at the scope of the polish and refinement in all other aspects of the game's world.

I also just like the textures of things. And not just the 'textures' but the actual feel of objects and surfaces in the games. So much crazy, sprawling and intricate stonework to take in with all manner or color, texture, and decay. It's all the same shit but every location looks so distinguished with all of the little details and shadows. Going back through the game, they're all memorable. There's real artisanship and diversity in every location. And they transition seamlessly into one another in a cohesive world that feels huge without being cumbersome to navigate. Another thing they get right is the sense of scale. Mostly that actually just seems to come down to lighting and positioning of objects in a scene. They capitalize a lot on the low dynamic range look of classic film. There is a lot of pleasingly blown-out shadows giving way to outlining and silhouetting that add a lot of mystique, drama, and scope. If you go back and look at movies shot on film, they often have this look because film cameras in particular have trouble resolving detail in very bright and very dark spaces simultaneously. Part of the cinematographer's work is judging when to expose for what to get the intended mood... something you see imitated quite often in this game. It takes study and care to do that right. I appreciate that dark things actually look dark. A lot of games more go for the HDR look, where even dark sections have a lot of detail. That can be impressive, too, but when everything behaves as though it is lit to some extent, you lose a lot of scale. And points of interest become harder to discern because the compositions become busier. The eye can't figure out where to look. And because the light is inherently more steady and less dynamic, you feel less like you're treading space... because in real-life, lighting within a space can vary wildly. It doesn't adapt to how you want to see it.

I gotta hand it to whoever was in charge of composition in their level design... those people really know their shit and show an understanding of composition in film that goes beyond what you see in most games. How to put it... a lot of games these days are... "cinematic" shall we say, right? But they're just imitating things seen in film... color grading, certain types of shots, lighting, events... they toss in a bunch of visual tricks that movies use to grab you, but they don't understand the 'why' of it. It's just kinda there like "Oooo, we're so epic!" So it becomes sort of an eye-roll situation. In this game, everything is done with a sense of purpose, building a gestalt with the choices of lighting and composition that is actually kind of awe-inspiring.

It helps that the gameplay is also really fluid. Lara's animations are generally pretty smooth and seamless... impressive when you consider how dynamic and transient the traversal often is. The traversal does take some getting used to, but once you do it really feels great. You realize you're not doing much more than observing and timing things, but sometimes that's all you need to feel like the ruler of the jungle. There's just enough diversity so you feel like you can do anything, but no so much that it feels like you're being bombarded with everything. It's just smooth. Every system in the game is super satisfying to master, even though the challenge level is moderate at best and you rarely slip-up once you're past the learning curve. The stealth was the hardest for me to get into, but now it's one of my favorite parts of the game. There are really only 3 passages in the game that require combat, the rest can be stealthed with varying degrees of difficulty. Once you're properly perked up, many of them present surprisingly fun and difficult challenges again and again. Every passage has several plotted out ways to stealth or do a combination of stealth and combat. Beyond that, you can get creative and come up with ways not implicitly intended by the developers, without completely breaking the mechanics.

That's something I notice, too. The mechanics are all blended really well... everything is laid out so that you can choose your own playstyle on the fly. You can use every mechanic available, or just a few, in any way you want. And the game will allow for it without making it seem like something is wrong.

But I think what really sucks me in is the whole adventure itself. The story I could take or leave, but very rarely in the entire game does the whole experience not feel organic and unique. Even with multiple playthroughs that feeling of being on a real adventure remains.

I like it. It's fun and it looks reeeal pretty. I could say some bad things about it, but like I would for a good friend, I won't go there.


I've also decided to revisit Metro Exodus to see what has changed, if anything. It is still a buggy mess. At least it no longer crashes intermittently. That's not to say it's stable or problem-free, either.

But I was impressed by one thing. DLSS is actually viable now. It has some slight artifacts that you will occasionally see if you stop and look, but it is no longer a blurry mess! I would encourage people who haven't tried it in a while to update and check it out! I find it isn't distracting at all... pretty much looks like your average AA solution, but with better performance. Not superior or even on-par with high-caliber AA options, but beyond servicable for Metro. Sure, it's not perfectly sharp, but Metro already doesn't have the sharpest textures, so you don't notice when edges are just the slightest bit soft. When actually playing, I almost notice it less because I'm no longer looking at blurry-ish textures on tack-sharp, well-smoothed polygons.

I'm playing through the Volga with RTX on high and Extreme graphical settings with my 2060 now, holding a stutter-free 60fps at 1080p. DLSS wasn't worth it for me before - it just looked like garbage, but I think it is more than good enough now. I can honestly say I don't see a difference unless I really peep on certain things in certain areas. Being able to combine extreme settings with RT makes a pretty huge visual difference. Enough to offset the minor artifacting and softness that DLSS has now made its way up to. They hold out a lot for the extreme setting. You get much more and more dynamic volumetric lighting effects, contact shadows, better reflections, better bloom and a whole bunch of other nice little touches that really do take it up a whole extra notch. Combine all of this with the weather option for new game + and you really get something that looks quite a lot like a whole new game. It really looks impressive compared to base game with no RTX/DLSS and high settings.

The real test will be how it fares on the latter two worlds, as those are more performance-heavy. It's only worth it if it can allow me to hold the extreme preset in tandem with RTX high. Otherwise the difference just isn't major enough for me to turn off RTX and run on Ultra or RTX high/high preset. It's a big jump between those and this, but otherwise you're really just splitting hairs over big performance deficits. The jump from 90% to max is huge. Which sucks. One thing I wish for is more graphics settings. Extreme adds a bunch of things I could do with out, but many things I really appreciate. Probably wouldn't need DLSS if it was easier to tweak it myself.

The NG+ options are great. You can go all the way in and make it a crazy hardcore survival game. Or, after scraping and toiling through the base experience, you can reap the rewards of your success and dominate the wastelands with all of your endgame weapons/mods/attachments/gear. The Hellsing isn't even fair on the Volga, man. It's so much fun. Also looking forward to actually using the Valve with the semi-auto mod this time around. It's one of my favorites but the game is almost over by the time you get it. And without the semi-auto, it sucks to shoot because the accuracy and stopping power fall short for a slow, long-range weapon. Even sticking every shot, battles become a grind.


I just wish the DLSS worked the first time around. It seems that once it's properly trained, it really does work respectably well and offers huge performance benefits, as I'm now seeing. But it simply takes too long to get up to par. And it's not like you can start much before the game comes out since it has to see the game to start resolving pixels. That will be a tough obstacle to get around. It doesn't matter how well it works if it takes 6-8 months post-release before it looks presentable. I mean, I'm appreciating it now, but still...


----------



## Frick (Aug 18, 2019)

BumbleBee said:


> reviews seem good so I bought the game this morning and love it!!!!



How good are those games at the feeling of exploration? And are the m+kb controls as good as Freelancer?


----------



## SN2716057 (Aug 18, 2019)

BumbleBee said:


> the game is meant to be played with a controller* (the devs recommend it)* but it can be played with M/K @rtwjunkie enjoyed it.
> 
> you can do all that in Rebel Galaxy Outlaw. increase speed is A button, decrease speed is B button, to stop the ship you just hit the B button a couple times, RS to roll the ship, Afterburner is LS Button, ECM is RS Button, change camera is DOWN on D-PAD.


Will retry with a controller. Thanks for this.



rtwjunkie said:


> No, I mean are Rebel Galaxy Outlaw controls different from Rebel Galaxy? Rebel Galaxiy’s controls were fairly simple for mouse and keyboard.  I also actually enjoyed the simplicity of only operating on one plane, and not up and down.


Aha, I didn't know it there are 2 Rebel Galaxy games. Sorry. <derp>


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 18, 2019)

You're right about SOTTR @robot zombie. It really is a superb looking game and let's not forget the mud which has the consistency of liquid chocolate.
It's also a game with replayability, like most of the TR series.


----------



## moproblems99 (Aug 19, 2019)

Doing a little bit of Dishonored 2 with a Splash of Div 2 and AC:Odyssey mixed.  The Vega56 is really having difficulties with with 3440x1440 144hz (obviously) but buying a gpu is just terrible right now.  I may pick up a 5700 XT when the customs come out but that would really just be a shitty band aid.  Nothing less than the 2080 Super really makes sense right now. 2020 is a long ways off to wait for big Navi which I am not really sure what to even make of it.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 19, 2019)

Rebel Galaxy Outlaw patch notes

A new patch arrives to wrap up the first few days of Rebel Galaxy Outlaw, bring new *keybind, joystick and interface improvements*, balance tweaks, and more.









						Patch Notes: August 16th, 2019
					

More fixes and tweaks have arrived!  Keybind, joystick and interface improvements, balance tweaks, and so much more.




					rebel-galaxy.com
				




also instructions how to launch the game *without the Epic Game Store*


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 19, 2019)

BumbleBee said:


> Rebel Galaxy Outlaw patch notes
> 
> A new patch arrives to wrap up the first few days of Rebel Galaxy Outlaw, bring new *keybind, joystick and interface improvements*, balance tweaks, and more.
> 
> ...


Nah. I'll just wait for the GOG release. Very interesting though.


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 19, 2019)

RGO huh... gonna have to check that out 

Meanwhile... I can't get enough of this. And to think those idiots even wanted to trade with me. *evil laughter*


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 19, 2019)

Went back to No Man's Sky, since update and everything. 

Surprise! Found that my home base no longer worked, since I had no power grid, a feature that was introduced with Beyond. Had to make one on the spot to power up everything again. 

My base was a mess already between the terrain full of holes like swiss cheese and the completely unplanned, as-we-go structures, and now I have to throw cables, power generators and batteries around   





Sadly, they screwed up my joystick config (I used x360ce to map buttons to my Logitech Extreme 3D). 

I still don't understand why does NMS restrict controller usage to gamepad types...


----------



## SN2716057 (Aug 19, 2019)

Yeah, I reinstalled NMS recently too. No power, no landing pad, and smaller annoying bugs. Luckily mods can help.



The downside of living high


----------



## jormungand (Aug 20, 2019)

after 133gb yeah ...im playing.... good story but straight forward AF.

GoW 4, thanks to a great friend im playing for free.


----------



## moproblems99 (Aug 20, 2019)

jormungand said:


> 133gb



133GB?


----------



## jormungand (Aug 20, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> 133GB?


yes you read right 133 gb


----------



## moproblems99 (Aug 20, 2019)

jormungand said:


> yes you read right 133 gb



Holy moley.  I thought GTAV was big.  WTF did they do?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 20, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> Holy moley.  I thought GTAV was big.  WTF did they do?



if its like a bunch of other console ports, weak CPUs is the problem. They cant handle live decompression of files so all the audio and video files are fully uncompressed (putting the stress onto the HDD/RAM instead) and in some cases having uncompressed copies of files for every quality type (so if the game had near/close/far textures for an object, every object now had 3 full sets of uncompressed textures...) then do similar for audio in every supported language...


----------



## witkazy (Aug 20, 2019)

Got hooked on Beyond good and evil on Dolphin emulator ,a lot to like in this one.


----------



## kapone32 (Aug 20, 2019)

I just picked up Rebel Galaxy Outlaw on Epic. I must say it has a very Freelancer feel to it........With updated graphics.


----------



## Frick (Aug 20, 2019)

witkazy said:


> Got hooked on Beyond good and evil on Dolphin emulator ,a lot to like in this one.



Why an emulator though? Great game.


----------



## Calmmo (Aug 20, 2019)

Calmmo said:


> Haven't finished K2 yet (~10h in) but i'd say so far it feels like both K1 and K2 together are about as big as just Y0.
> I'd like to buy Y6 but it feels wrong. Ports of 3-5 exist on PS4 but they have japanese only releases. I'm guessing/hopefully they were waiting for 5 to release (i believe it was this summer in japan) before translating them for a 3-5 packaged release in the west..



well..would you look at that leak!


----------



## Cvrk (Aug 20, 2019)

Yes Gear of War 4 is huge. However, it has a very good co-op campaign and you can now finally buy it for about 4 EUR if you shop around. Now that Gears of War 5 is about to come out and its so incredibly amazing and expensive. Offering an amazing 3 player campaign full story co-op, I almost feel sad that i dropped so much on Wolfenstein Youngblood Deluxe. 
No,but seriously Gears 5 is the absolute hype for this year's gaming. 3 player co-op o man, this is golden! If there was a complete story driven action packed interactive cooperative mechanics integrated in the gameplay - it was for sure Gears of War. 

Just got _Remnant: From the Ashes_. It's also a 3 player co-op complete story. From the looks of it, yet another one of those games that you might wanna stay away from it unless you have a friend to play with. 
I will hopefully (maybe) Lan party this game latter next week and report back on the fun-level than can be expected. 

P.S.: anyone on the hype train for Borderlands 3?


----------



## Vulcansheart (Aug 20, 2019)

@Cvrk 
Yep, I'm prepaid up for Super Deluxe Edition BL3. Can't wait!

In the meantime, I'm currently playing Gran Turismo 4 (about 50% completion now) with a McBoot hacked PS2 and Logitech G25 racing wheel... the way it should have always been.


----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 20, 2019)

Well - with my crappy GTX970 card, I am lucky I can play Alan Wake....for free


----------



## SN2716057 (Aug 20, 2019)

jormungand said:


> yes you read right 133 gb
> View attachment 129620



And I thought Hitman 2 was huge


----------



## WhiteNoise (Aug 20, 2019)

Just ESO. Haven't played anything else recently.


----------



## jormungand (Aug 20, 2019)

VulkanBros said:


> Well - with my crappy GTX970 card, I am lucky I can play Alan Wake....for free


the 970 is not a crappy card, you just need a couple of tweaks on the games and youll be able to run them fine....that said at 1080p no higher


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 21, 2019)

Calmmo said:


> well..would you look at that leak!


SWEET! Can't wait. I'll have to dust off my PS4 for this.

Aw crap, it's basically a freaking 2/3 of a preorder. You get Yakuza 3 now, later Yakuza 4 and finally Yakuza 5 in 2020. This sucks. Also, box version comes out in 2020 once Yakuza 5 is out. BOooo.


----------



## IceScreamer (Aug 21, 2019)

I just started Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines. I installed the Unofficial patch as well. Right off the bat the game gave a positive experience, with the clan choosing and whatnot. The intro mission is kind of a drag but it is obvious the devs put a lot into the story and atmosphere, which is the most important part for me.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 21, 2019)

IceScreamer said:


> I just started Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines. I installed the Unofficial patch as well. Right off the bat the game gave a positive experience, with the clan choosing and whatnot. The intro mission is kind of a drag but it is obvious the devs put a lot into the story and atmosphere, which is the most important part for me.


It's been a while since I played the game, but it was pretty good, even before the patch. Hope you enjoy


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 21, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> SWEET! Can't wait. I'll have to dust off my PS4 for this.
> 
> Aw crap, it's basically a freaking 2/3 of a preorder. You get Yakuza 3 now, later Yakuza 4 and finally Yakuza 5 in 2020. This sucks. Also, box version comes out in 2020 once Yakuza 5 is out. BOooo.



Yeah I struggle to find the reason with these drawn out releases. Its like 'hey, we can't bring this to market in time, so here's a little piece of it at (near) full price - Enjoy!' The first Hitman was dreadful that way. What's the fun in playing a game with constant cliffhangers like TV series, there's a reason binge watching is a word...



IceScreamer said:


> I just started Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines. I installed the Unofficial patch as well. Right off the bat the game gave a positive experience, with the clan choosing and whatnot. The intro mission is kind of a drag but it is obvious the devs put a lot into the story and atmosphere, which is the most important part for me.



Is it out?! Omg
Nvm you mean the old one 

___
Been scouting around for upcoming titles... found a few that piqued my interest. Besides the obvious CBP2077 and probably The Outer World - though with the latter, Im starting to get my doubts, it looks heavily consolified and too eager to be Fallout (the quirky side of it). I just hope the combat is smooth and not clunky, because its definitely not going to be 'deep'.





						Home - Biomutant
					

Biomutant is a post-apocalyptic Kung-Fu fable, with a unique martial arts styled combat system allowing to mix melee, shooting and mutant ability action.



					biomutant.com
				








						In the Valley of Gods - A New Video Game from Campo Santo
					






					inthevalleyofgods.com


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 21, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Yeah I struggle to find the reason with these drawn out releases. Its like 'hey, we can't bring this to market in time, so here's a little piece of it at (near) full price - Enjoy!' The first Hitman was dreadful that way. What's the fun in playing a game with constant cliffhangers like TV series, there's a reason binge watching is a word...


I guess their excuse is that "revision" of English translation takes time. "Remasters" are done, these games were already released in Japan, yet we have to pay full price in advance because SEGA can't finish English release on time.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 21, 2019)

I know it's a bit older game (2011) but I just finished the finals and race 200 of Dirt 3 Complete Edition.
I must say I'm not a fan of Gymkhana though.


----------



## Calmmo (Aug 21, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Yeah I struggle to find the reason with these drawn out releases. Its like 'hey, we can't bring this to market in time, so here's a little piece of it at (near) full price - Enjoy!' The first Hitman was dreadful that way. What's the fun in playing a game with constant cliffhangers like TV series, there's a reason binge watching is a word...



Most likely delayed for translation, 5 just got released in japan. Presumably 4 is being currently translated with 5 following right after.
Whatever the case, i know what i'm buying next once im done with with Kiwami 2


----------



## Cvrk (Aug 21, 2019)

VulkanBros said:


> Well - with my crappy GTX970 card, I am lucky I can play Alan Wake....for free


the 970 will run you Wolfenstein Youngblood, Bordernaldns 3, Remnant from the ashes, am very sure the new Gears 5 etc...prertty much everything (maybe not the new "old" tomb raider)...for sure any multiplayer etc etc. All of this at 780p resolution and no fuss over graphical details 
There is a single key or word *RIVATUNNER*! 

And if you enjoy Alan Awake you will love the new PC remastered Resident Evil, don't forget about Draugen., and the amazing A plague tale innocence


----------



## Mussels (Aug 22, 2019)

Cvrk said:


> the 970 will run you Wolfenstein Youngblood, Bordernaldns 3, Remnant from the ashes, am very sure the new Gears 5 etc...prertty much everything (maybe not the new "old" tomb raider)...for sure any multiplayer etc etc. All of this at *780p* resolution and no fuss over graphical details
> There is a single key or word *RIVATUNNER*!
> 
> And if you enjoy Alan Awake you will love the new PC remastered Resident Evil, don't forget about Draugen., and the amazing A plague tale innocence



780p?


----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 22, 2019)

jormungand said:


> the 970 is not a crappy card, you just need a couple of tweaks on the games and youll be able to run them fine....that said at 1080p no higher





Cvrk said:


> the 970 will run you Wolfenstein Youngblood, Bordernaldns 3, Remnant from the ashes, am very sure the new Gears 5 etc...prertty much everything (maybe not the new "old" tomb raider)...for sure any multiplayer etc etc. All of this at 780p resolution and no fuss over graphical details
> There is a single key or word *RIVATUNNER*!
> 
> And if you enjoy Alan Awake you will love the new PC remastered Resident Evil, don't forget about Draugen., and the amazing A plague tale innocence



It was more ment as a joke - sorry. I only play at 1920 x 1080 and using _NVIDIA_ Inspector to OC the card - and Wolfenstein New Order/Old Blood are running without any issues.


----------



## johnny-r (Aug 22, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> Holy moley.  I thought GTAV was big.  WTF did they do?


Yip ! Gears 4 is huge, I remember when I installed back in 2017, great game though, really tweaked well for performance, lots of graphics settings to play with...


----------



## Shadowdust (Aug 23, 2019)

I've been doing a lot of Switch gaming. Taking a break from Breath of the Wild and finishing up Xenoblade Chronicles 2 again. Other than that, some time on Lord of the Rings Online too.


----------



## johnny-r (Aug 23, 2019)

Anyone here played Quantum Break ? now that is a huge game, like playing in a movie or TV - Series, around 180GB fully installed if I remember correctly....


----------



## EzioAs (Aug 23, 2019)

Played Quantum Break last year. It wasn't super huge. At best, around 70GB I think.


----------



## johnny-r (Aug 23, 2019)

+100GB If you install full video content (Episodes pack)


----------



## rhythmeister (Aug 23, 2019)

Frick said:


> Intriguing. Is it any good? I remember playing a very good billiards game ... on Win98 I think it was. It was strangely satisfying.
> 
> Anyway currently early Starcraft 2 and this time I will try to make it through the very ridiculous prologue. Blizzard has a tendency to go way to grand and dramatic.
> 
> ...



lols


----------



## Frick (Aug 23, 2019)

rhythmeister said:


> lols



Oh. 

Dissapointed!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 23, 2019)

jormungand said:


> yes you read right 133 gb
> View attachment 129620


It seems all these Windows Store games are horrendously and needlessly huge.  That’s why I won’t use them.  Did they ever fix the issue of not being able to dictate where the game would install to?  It used to be in some obscure Windows directory, IIRC.


----------



## Rahnak (Aug 23, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> It seems all these Windows Store games are horrendously and needlessly huge.  That’s why I won’t use them.  Did they ever fix the issue of not being able to dictate where the game would install to?  It used to be in some obscure Windows directory, IIRC.


You can move store apps in the Apps and Features app. But I don't think you can move them until after you install them, which is pretty lame.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Aug 23, 2019)

New photos from Forza Horizon 4, one is the last days of Winter, other 2 is the beginning of Spring season. Extras are snapshots from Destiny 2.


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 23, 2019)

Need a new game. Dammit. And I can't decide what I want. #firstworldproblems

Might give that Rebel Galaxy Outlaw a swing...


----------



## moproblems99 (Aug 23, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Need a new game. Dammit. And I can't decide what I want. #firstworldproblems
> 
> Might give that Rebel Galaxy Outlaw a swing...



I am probably going to run with GreedFall when it comes out and then give a look at the new Star Wars game.


----------



## jormungand (Aug 24, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> It seems all these Windows Store games are horrendously and needlessly huge.  That’s why I won’t use them.  Did they ever fix the issue of not being able to dictate where the game would install to?  It used to be in some obscure Windows directory, IIRC.


It let me chose where to install it at least( only partition). For real i used it cuz i really wanted to play that game.
At the end i beat the game, nice story was fun but not like GoW 1 and 2.


----------



## BiggieShady (Aug 24, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Need a new game.


The game "Vampyr" feels fresh among other story driven third person action games. Built on Unreal engine so it looks alright ... if you can look past mediocre modelling with some stiff animations and stone facial expressions


----------



## AlejoZ (Aug 25, 2019)

Bioshock Infinite


----------



## 64K (Aug 25, 2019)

AlejoZ said:


> Bioshock Infinite
> 
> View attachment 130009View attachment 130010View attachment 130011View attachment 130012View attachment 130014View attachment 130015View attachment 130016View attachment 130017



Excellent game. The DLC Burial At Sea is good too.

I just started a replay of the first Bioshock. Also an excellent game.

I was just reading a while back that the 3 Bioshock games had sold a combined total of 33 million copies making it one of the best selling franchises of all times.


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 25, 2019)

Got stuck with TW 3 Kingdoms.

I'm getting a Dynasty Warriors meets Shogun vibe from it. Not a bad thing. I really like how they've implemented a Romance and Records path; you can play the game with the more TW Warhammer-like hero/lord focus or you can play it more serious a'la classic TW... imo that is a keeper! Great way to serve the two types of playerbase the game has gained over the years.

UI though... I suppose I have to get used to it, but boy what a mess of new numbers, stats and systems. The whole 'hero plus retinue' also takes some getting used to. Only six units per hero, and you create armies with multiple retinues. So even there it is very 'hero-centric'.

Still would prefer they just make another Shogun. Chinese history as it is really seems to require a LOT of myth and fantasy to make it spicy enough, because man, it all feels so inflated. Shogun didnt need that, Samurai are just badass on their own, for some reason. But maybe I need to play Records more to get that.


----------



## moproblems99 (Aug 25, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Still would prefer they just make another Shogun. Chinese history as it is really seems to require a LOT of myth and fantasy to make it spicy enough, because man, it all feels so inflated. Shogun didnt need that, Samurai are just badass on their own, for some reason. But maybe I need to play Records more to get that.



Weren't the Samurai Japanese?  

I so, so, so, so, so wish they would make a game with today's graphics, and CDPR story telling about a ninja/samurai/ronin.  I want that more than CP2077.  I would divorce my wife if they just agreed to think about it.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 26, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Got stuck with TW 3 Kingdoms.
> 
> I'm getting a Dynasty Warriors meets Shogun vibe from it. Not a bad thing. I really like how they've implemented a Romance and Records path; you can play the game with the more TW Warhammer-like hero/lord focus or you can play it more serious a'la classic TW... imo that is a keeper! Great way to serve the two types of playerbase the game has gained over the years.
> 
> ...


I read an article about Rot3K 13 this weekend, and it's got me in that mode. I remember hours and hours with shipmates playing early Rot3K and Genghis Khan off duty. I may have to look up the cheapest, best instance of the franchise, and go playing in China a while...

edit: Holy crap, lookit what I found looking for reviews on 3Kindgoms









						S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Anomaly mod for S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Call of Pripyat
					

The stand-alone mod S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Anomaly aims to be the most stable and customizable experience for fans of the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. games. It's powered by the Monolith 64-bit engine, a custom fork of the X-Ray engine.




					www.moddb.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 27, 2019)

Been playing the newest version of Chrono Trigger Plus(2.0) for a few days;








						Chrono Trigger+
					

This hack adds a ton of cut content back into the game, allows access to previously unexplorable are




					www.romhacking.net
				








This has been a lot of fun! ThegreatBen and Mauron, with the help of andrewclunn, should be proud of the hard work that has gone into this mod!


----------



## JovHinner123 (Aug 27, 2019)

WoW Warlords of Draenor, in a private server...


----------



## Growle (Aug 27, 2019)

Picked up Remnant from the Ashes yesterday playing co-op w/ 2 buds. Was pretty fun, I just need to catch up to them a little bit.​


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 28, 2019)

Control!  I'm only ten minutes in.


----------



## moproblems99 (Aug 28, 2019)

How is it?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 28, 2019)

So far I’m liking it. And the combat is not very forgiving.   Which is good! Also fairly linear.  Definitely a unique game.

EDIT: After another hour and a half, still trying to get the hang of combat. I’ve only died 12 times so far!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 28, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> I’ve only died 12 times so far!


Only!


----------



## AlwaysHope (Aug 28, 2019)

Still.... only Bethesda titles.  
RP in Skyrim SE with NO mods on legendary difficulty is errrr... challenging!


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 28, 2019)

bought UBoat it's in early access on Steam


















						UBOAT on Steam
					

UBOAT is a simulator of a submarine from WWII era. It is a survival sandbox with crew management mechanics while its primary theme is life of German sailors. The boat is their home, but it can become their grave at any time.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## igralec84 (Aug 28, 2019)

Currently Control and Forza Horizon 4. And GT Sport on PS4


----------



## moproblems99 (Aug 28, 2019)

AlwaysHope said:


> Still.... only Bethesda titles.



You must have patience of a saint.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Aug 28, 2019)

I managed to get these snapshots from NFS Heat Studio app. Here's the setup I've made for the FD3S RX7 & the 180SX Type X.


----------



## Rahnak (Aug 28, 2019)

@Tsukiyomi91 Nice RX-7! But wow, those are some underwhelming graphics for a brand new game.

Gotta try my hand at taking screens on FH4.


----------



## 64K (Aug 28, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> So far I’m liking it. And the combat is not very forgiving.   Which is good! Also fairly linear.  Definitely a unique game.
> 
> EDIT: After another hour and a half, still trying to get the hang of combat. I’ve only died 12 times so far!



You probably already know about this but there's already a mod to add a FOV slider and remove motion blur. That was quick.









						First mods for Control add FOV slider and remove Motion Blur in DX11
					

These first mods bring a FOV slider so you can adjust the game's Field of View, and remove Motion Blur from its DX11 version.




					www.dsogaming.com


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 28, 2019)

Have been playing Deep Rock Galactic with the one and only Mussels. Good game I am getting better at it.


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 29, 2019)

Rahnak said:


> @Tsukiyomi91 Nice RX-7! But wow, those are some underwhelming graphics for a brand new game.
> 
> Gotta try my hand at taking screens on FH4.


Yeah that almost looks like NFS:U level of graphics in comparison to FH3, not to mention FH4.


----------



## johnny-r (Aug 29, 2019)

finished Rage2 campaign a couple of days ago, was fun, lots of action and effects ! good ending, Control looks really interesting, want to start playing it !


----------



## Rahnak (Aug 29, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> Yeah that almost looks like NFS:U level of graphics in comparison to FH3, not to mention FH4.


The tires look especially bad. If I were EA I'd be embarrassed. I'm not sure they're familiar with that feeling though.


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 29, 2019)

Looks sweet, we'll have to wait some more but looks like it will be worth it.

Ps.
It looks like the trailer was shot on remake of Fallujah from PR2.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Aug 29, 2019)

@Rahnak it's a mobile game of sorts. Also, it's running on my mid-range phone with Low Performance mode enabled coz the app runs much better on Galaxy S10 or a Shield tablet. Also, saving those customization means I can apply them straight away once NFS Heat goes live this November on PC.


----------



## Rahnak (Aug 29, 2019)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> @Rahnak it's a mobile game of sorts. Also, it's running on my mid-range phone with Low Performance mode enabled coz the app runs much better on Galaxy S10 or a Shield tablet. Also, saving those customization means I can apply them straight away once NFS Heat goes live this November on PC.


Ah, my bad. I take it back then. And I'll reserve judgement for the final PC version.

I think I'm almost done with chapter 2 of Bravely Default. Still haven't fully understood the combat system.


----------



## SN2716057 (Aug 29, 2019)

Been playing Peregrin (€3 on steam), a small point-and-click puzzle.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Aug 30, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> You must have patience of a saint.



Sometimes! just only like non linear open world RPGs


----------



## ShurikN (Aug 30, 2019)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> I managed to get these snapshots from NFS Heat Studio app. Here's the setup I've made for the FD3S RX7 & the 180SX Type X.
> View attachment 130296


Was that meant to be Takahashi Keisuke's FD. Minus the huge wing.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 30, 2019)

Mirror's Edge Catalyst, I simply love it :3

Waiting for 3.9 when Final Fantasy VIII Remastered is released, pre-ordered already. Liked the original since 1999


----------



## ShurikN (Aug 30, 2019)

Just tried Blasphemous demo for an hour (that's how long the demo is). The game is out on 10.09.








						Save 75% on Blasphemous on Steam
					

Blasphemous is a brutal action-platformer with skilled hack’n slash combat set in the nightmare world of Cvstodia. Explore, upgrade your abilities, and perform savage executions on the hordes of enemies that stand between you and your quest to break eternal damnation.




					store.steampowered.com
				




Plays fairly nicely. Controls and gameplay remind me a lot of Castlevania SotN, except here you can't change weapons. On the other hand, you have a lot of ways of customizing your character and the sword you are carrying. It's not as fluid as Hollow Knight for example.. or Dead Cells, but if you are familiar of Castlevanias of old this'll be right up you alley.
Looks absolutely gorgeous btw. And it's fairly dark and gory.

The demo is only available until 1st September, so be quick if you wanna test it out (it's a 1.5GB download).


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 30, 2019)

Since I got gamepass 3-month bundle I tried some games yesterday.

FH4 - it's FUN, just like FH3, Playground Studios knows how to make proper "Horizon" experience.

Sea of Thieves - well... just couldn't get into it. First impression was that the world felt empty and dull. Uninstalled after 5 minutes. Maybe it's fun if you're playing with friends online. Probably.

Mutant Year Zero - I'll give it a try this weekend, but controls seem to be designed with gamepads in mind. I was expecting something more m+k friendly.

Tyranny - I'm digging it, here's hoping I won't drop it like PoE.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 30, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> Mutant Year Zero - I'll give it a try this weekend, but controls seem to be designed with gamepads in mind. I was expecting something more m+k friendly.


Initially yes, but I only do m&k.  After about 15 minutes the m&k becomes second nature.  The hardest part is figuring out how to place shots during your turn.  It’s right on the screen though (literally) and a mouse works perfectly.  That part drove me crazy the first time I played and I had to ask for help here on TPU.


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 30, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Initially yes, but I only do m&k.  After about 15 minutes the m&k becomes second nature.  The hardest part is figuring out how to place shots during your turn.  It’s right on the screen though (literally) and a mouse works perfectly.  That part drove me crazy the first time I played and I had to ask for help here on TPU.


Thanks for the advice. I only ran it to check performance, FH4 sucked me in for a couple of hours  after that.


----------



## ShurikN (Aug 30, 2019)

Is FH4 available on platforms that are not Microsoft store? I really wanna play it, but also really dislike their storefront.


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 30, 2019)

ShurikN said:


> Is FH4 available on platforms that are not Microsoft store? I really wanna play it, but also really dislike their storefront.


Nope.

I don't see how's that a problem since only thing you have to do is DL the game and you never see the store again.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Aug 30, 2019)

I can suggest Cliff Empire for 10€, totally worth it. It is damn slow, but for the price excelent city sim.


----------



## ShurikN (Aug 30, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> Nope.
> 
> I don't see how's that a problem since only thing you have to do is DL the game and you never see the store again.


Don't I have to make an account in  order to use it tho. And that account then ties to your windows key. Or if I don't make an account how do I download the game after a Win reinstall.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Aug 30, 2019)

@Rahnak it's ok man >< 
@ShurikN yes. it's a reference to that.


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 30, 2019)

ShurikN said:


> Don't I have to make an account in  order to use it tho. And that account then ties to your windows key. Or if I don't make an account how do I download the game after a Win reinstall.


Well yeah, you need MS account to make purchases in the MS store. Just like you need one for EGS, GOG, Steam, Ubi, Origin, etc.


----------



## ShurikN (Aug 30, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> Well yeah, you need MS account to make purchases in the MS store. Just like you need one for EGS, GOG, Steam, Ubi, Origin, etc.


Yeah but does that account then tie to the windows key or can I use it on other PCs?


----------



## A.Stables (Aug 30, 2019)

Still playing Hearthstone


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 30, 2019)

ShurikN said:


> Yeah but does that account then tie to the windows key or can I use it on other PCs?


Game is tied to your MS account.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Aug 30, 2019)

i think FH4 ties to your Microsoft account, not the license key. Coz I have the game on 2 PCs


----------



## ShurikN (Aug 30, 2019)

Cool, I'll get it on the next sale then. Maybe GoW4 as well since I played all the previous ones.


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 30, 2019)

ShurikN said:


> Cool, I'll get it on the next sale then. Maybe GoW4 as well since I played all the previous ones.


Gamepass is $5 and I think there's a promo for 3-month deal now AFAIK.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Aug 30, 2019)

FH4 is the only game I ever pre-ordered & waited out since the demo was released. Got my money's worth too.


----------



## btarunr (Aug 30, 2019)

Control. It has the same 2-action combat gimmick as Alan Wake, but god damn the atmosphere. I suddenly love brutalist architecture.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 30, 2019)

btarunr said:


> Control. It has the same 2-action combat gimmick as Alan Wake, but god damn the atmosphere. I suddenly love brutalist architecture.



It's all about unique atmosphere, enjoy!  

Currently playing:  Medieval 2 Total War Definitive Edition. Just some campaign... then might start up Slay the Spire again.


----------



## Rahnak (Aug 31, 2019)

Vroom vroom.




So many events in this game some times I don't even know what I'm doing. And I don't even do online.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 1, 2019)

I finally got around to playing Deus Ex:HR DC and I'm completely hooked as it's definitely my kind of game, sneaking around.
And there are air ducts


----------



## metalfiber (Sep 1, 2019)

I'm also playing Control. The story is like a combination of Alan Wake mixed with The Evil Within. It's easy to get lost within a sector and turned around. The signs around do help but i still have trouble.
Speaking of Alan Wake, voice actor Matthew Porretta is in Control. So maybe they have Alan Wake 2 in the works.

Hey rtxjunkie, you've been dying alot it seems and i thought i was death king.  

Also if you run the Control_DX12.exe from the install folder the store does't pop up. I did that from the get go. I'm afraid to try it any other way because it may tie the game to a store hook after that and i hate any kind of bloat ware when running a game. 




The reflections are nice.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 1, 2019)

metalfiber said:


> I'm also playing Control. The story is like a combination of Alan Wake mixed with The Evil Within. It's easy to get lost within a sector and turned around. The signs around do help but i still have trouble.
> Speaking of Alan Wake, voice actor Matthew Porretta is in Control. So maybe they have Alan Wake 2 in the works.
> 
> Hey rtxjunkie, you've been dying alot it seems and i thought i was death king.
> ...


Yeas, I’ve tripled my deaths! Awesome game though, and it has alot of originality. 

*So you’ve confirmed another game that will run completely independantly of the EGS.*  The only downside is it won’t get you any cloud saves, since that’s a thing now.  But not a huge deal for me, since none of my GOG games are cloud saved.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Sep 1, 2019)

My exotic rewards for this week... in Destiny 2.


----------



## stuartb04 (Sep 1, 2019)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> My exotic rewards for this week... in Destiny 2.
> View attachment 130589View attachment 130590View attachment 130591View attachment 130592View attachment 130593View attachment 130594View attachment 130595View attachment 130597View attachment 130598


haven't played D2 for while.
last update got far too grindy for me.
waiting for Octobers shadowkeep expansion.
kind of a blessing though cause i can play other games whilst waiting!

Playing Mass Effect Andromeda at the moment.its not that bad actually.
Also playing Celeste which is free on the epic game store.a hard but pretty chilled game


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 1, 2019)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> I managed to get these snapshots from NFS Heat Studio app. Here's the setup I've made for the FD3S RX7 & the 180SX Type X.
> View attachment 130295View attachment 130296View attachment 130297View attachment 130298View attachment 130299View attachment 130300View attachment 130301View attachment 130302



I seriously thought for a moment you just upscaled NFSU 2 or something.

Nice rides though 



Chomiq said:


> Since I got gamepass 3-month bundle I tried some games yesterday.
> 
> FH4 - it's FUN, just like FH3, Playground Studios knows how to make proper "Horizon" experience.
> 
> ...



Tyranny is great, but very compact. 15-20 hours max I believe, I did my first playthrough in about 10... Do take the time to get into the conversations and the pretty unique dialogue systems, its worth it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 1, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> I finally got around to playing Deus Ex:HR DC and I'm completely hooked as it's definitely my kind of game, sneaking around.
> And there are air ducts


Would love to see this one come to GOG! The first two Deus Ex games are there.


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 2, 2019)

AlwaysHope said:


> Still.... only Bethesda titles.
> RP in Skyrim SE with NO mods on legendary difficulty is errrr... challenging!


It's funny you say that... I'm back into Fallout 4 a little these days, but on the opposite spectrum with mods.

I'm so torn on the modding aspect of this game. Like, there is SO much you can do and it's really a pretty satisfying endeavor sometimes. You get to mold it yourself. I get into this mode where I'll see things and think "I wonder if I can find a way to change that." And it's always about things you could pretty much never hope to change in other games. Very little has gone untouched at this point. It's amazing, what can be done. Well... it can all kinda be done. Sorta.

When you really get deeper into modding that game, it really only makes you realize just how shoddily put together it truly is. You can touch everything, sure, but it doesn't mean it won't vanish in a puff of fine, effervescent dust. I think of it less as being designed to be modular and more just... "left undone" for the world to see and tamper with. So many things can just up and break on you for no reason... and if you do figure out what broke and see what the oversight actually was, it's usually something infuriatingly stupid. And then maybe you fix it almost irritatingly easily... or maybe it's buried so far down towards the core of the engine that neither you nor anybody else have the means to reach it without uprooting fundamental systems.

I truly feel sorry for the devs working with this engine... it must be a nightmare to get anything to work halfway how they want it to. Almost anything you change breaks _something._ And it goes down these strange, round-robin chains of things that should never have anything to do with each other where it's like something 10 links down on the next chain over breaks because of some minute, insular change you made. That's the thing that becomes most glaringly obvious with them - Bethesda's engine mechanics are full of conflicts. Hell, the whole thing is _predicated_ on them... they're what make the game run in the first place. It's just a bunch of conflicting factors bumping up against each other, mutating and cancelling-out, and somehow manifesting into a game... the magical, janky gestalt that is FO4.

So it's like... yeah, you can modify it a whole bunch, but it's not really very moddable... a lot of 'nuance' to the meaning of that reality. The way things are made to work is not practical... they're tedious, convoluted, and counter-intuitive. Nothing works as it should. It's more like "It shouldn't work, but it does." It's hard to ever reasonably expect you'll get what you're after, no matter how simple it looks. The vanilla game already puts a lot of effort into emulating more modern graphical techniques and appearances than the code beneath it could handle, leaving it already half-broken. The reason it mostly works is because they've painstakingly assembled and scripted things, like stacking dominoes, in order to prevent those conflict events from happening. So when you try to go beyond that, what you're faced with really is like a navigating minefield - a precarious and sisyphean task. Many other games, if they were moddable would make modding this game seem like a terrible prospect... because I'm betting a lot more shit would just work. Instead you are constantly at the mercy of arbitrary, temperamental forces, sent to test the boundaries of your rationality. It's your obvious bandaid fixes against the mysteriously-veiled ghetto-rigs of the developers.

You've basically just gotta know when to be vigilant and meticulous - and when to do the equivalent to smacking the CRT TV set. Okay?

A deeper analogy, now. Say you have this broken plate. It's always been broken... for as long as you can remember. But you quite like it - it's a very unique plate and you get to thinking it would be a nice thing to have if you could only piece it together. You can almost see how it would look. The gauntlet of tasks laid before you seems insurmountably difficult, but it is to be a labor of love.

Fast-forward a little bit. You've somehow managed to glue it together with spit and polish its surface to a respectable glow with nothing but cheesecloth. The pieces don't line up - somehow there's enough plate for one whole plate and a tenth of another, even though all of the edges of the pieces seem to match perfectly. So you found yourself very judiciously filing and reforming a few of the pieces with an emery board. A good call - the material was never supposed to be there. It was an anomaly of the manufacturing process and in truth the surface was never uniformly flat, nor the edges round. The way the plate was originally assembled made it seem otherwise.

All in all, it was a process that nearly drove you to madness. But you did it. Even took pictures to show your friends, even if all they see is a crappy broken plate made to look like a piece of amateur modern art.

Still, this plate is your baby... it IS your child. But now a problem has arisen: you want to use the plate on the other end of the long table where you assembled it... and where it has always sat. You really want to be able to sit in the window. It's the only place where you can sit with your tea and also see to read, as by law all rooms must be no more than 60% lit. You're currently on the side of the 40%, where it's nearly pitch-black. Also, by strict rule of law only one room can be designated for reading and one for tea. You must pick one or the other, or via an intentional loophole may combine them to have both in one room. And it cannot be a room that you sleep in, groom in, or enter the house through. Kitchens are for cooking and toiling - they are not for liesure and revelry. Storage rooms similarly are for storage only. There are many other stipulations that I won't get into for the sake of the analogy.

So with all of that in mind, there's really only one thing to do... and that's move the plate, across the table, in that room. If you start now, you can finish before sunset. But be quick! It's already 6am and this will take some time!

As an aside... why the global laws are this way in your world, nobody quite knows. But they do know that there are very good reasons for them being that way. Things have happened to make them vitally necessary. And trying to change any of those laws would cause all of society to crumble into dystopian anarchy. Such a terrifying precipice, does your world broach.

So what do you do with all of these strange things lining up to bear down on you? Inch it along the table with gentle pushes from a curled index finger? Or maybe you lift it under a soft, thick blanket at bullet-time speed, carry it over with both hands, and gently set it down. It might even be better to carefully break down the plate and reassemble it where you want it. Maybe sometimes that's the right way to go. Any of these options might work. But either way, you know you're in for a long, white-knuckle trial of focus and dedication.

But no. This time those methods will not work. I only pray you don't have to try those other options to realize, as so many often do. What you actually have to do is forcefully flick it into the air with your finger slid underneath a very particular point of the lip (-8 degrees from vertical diameter,) ensuring that it flips _exactly_ 3.27x on a verry particular velocity curve so that it bounces and rears back when it makes contact, shifting the table-cloth back somewhere within a 2-2.5mm envelope in the process, before settling with a firm, staccatoed, thud - square-centered on the vertical axis. If any one of these things does not happen, the plate will shatter and the spit trick will not work a second time. Nobody knows why this is true - it is beyond our current conception of the physical universe.

Additionally, even if it does work, your silverware will invariably be thrust off of the table in the process. Of the many others who have attempted similar endeavors, only one person has ever come forward and said otherwise. Now, being made of nickel-free steel, it will cling aggressively to your floor tiles, which are magnetic, as are all floors in this world, because shoes make gravity work in reverse, meaning all shoes have to be magnetic as well (and you can only wear them indoors - you must take them off before stepping outside.) This is fine with you, because you're a sneakerhead, like Kanye West or anyone else in your society, and would sooner take your shoes off at construction sites to keep them from getting dirty than protect your feet. Suffice to say nobody wears their shoes outside, or wants to, even if their feet were better protected by them. There's a logic to it: so long as you are careful not to get hurt, dirt washes off of feet more easily than it does shoes. But, man what a pain that makes all of this! And unfortunately, you can't get non-magnetic silverware either. Nickel is among the most coveted precious metals. So they don't make it for all but the richest people in the world. Mostly people just try not to drop their silverware.

There is no happy ending, here. No resolution to this tale. It is up to you to decide. These are the great conundrums of life. Again, nobody knows why things are this way. These are simply the hard limits of the physical reality upon which all technology and social constructs are built around in the world of Bethesda modding.


That is what Fallout 4 is underneath. That's what messing with those things is like. That is the level of nonsense and bullshit you deal with. What I just wrote is going to be the closest you can get to a direct analogy of the experience.


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 2, 2019)

I'm enjoying Mutant Year Zero so far, the story seems ok and combat is fun and challenging on hard. Control scheme is annoying me because I keep pressing 1 instead of 2 and my character ends up moving instead of shooting at the enemy (I believe 1 was default for XCOM and that's why I'm used to it). Honestly, it's bonkers - you can't zoom out, in order to rotate you have to hold Q or MMB, etc. It really shows that the game was primarily designed to work with gamepad instead of m+k.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 2, 2019)

playing XCOM-2 DLC WOTC/Legacy Ops. 

half the Star Trek: The Next Generation cast voice the characters


----------



## jormungand (Sep 2, 2019)

and.... BACK TO DISCOVERY CHANNEL!!!
in this episode we will see fierce encounters!!! 












Crocky says that his tooth hurts


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 3, 2019)

Continuing on Control. Now that Ive got a couple decent weapon mods and a personal mod, the RATE at which I was dying has slowed down.   

I’ve reached parapsychology department and encountered my first real boss, which is also like a big puzzle.  This continues to be both fun and challenging.


----------



## metalfiber (Sep 3, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Continuing on Control. Now that Ive got a couple decent weapon mods and a personal mod, the RATE at which I was dying has slowed down.
> 
> I’ve reached parapsychology department and encountered my first real boss, which is also like a big puzzle.  This continues to be both fun and challenging.



My rate of dying has sped up...accidental suicide is the main cause. I'll get in front of a big black pit then look at the map and hit the B button as a back button to bring down the map...but it ain't a back button it's a dash forward button. I've done that so many times it ain't even funny.   

Here's a pic of the main actress in Control, Courtney Hope. She's also in Quantum Break which i'll play next i guess.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 3, 2019)

metalfiber said:


> My rate of dying has sped up...accidental suicide is the main cause. I'll get in front of a big black pit then look at the map and hit the B button as a back button to bring down the map...but it ain't a back button it's a dash forward button. I've done that so many times it ain't even funny.
> 
> Here's a pic of the main actress in Control, Courtney Hope. She's also in Quantum Break which i'll play next i guess.
> 
> View attachment 130825


I’m glad I’m not the only one dying!  Your suicide cracked me up, because I just did one of those myself. I went through all the trouble to extend a bridge, and then ran off of it.


----------



## Pluffy (Sep 5, 2019)

Playing Halo for the first time. On the mission Keyes.


----------



## metalfiber (Sep 5, 2019)

Control fini, It was a real good game imho.

What's next?... I saw that Metro Exodus had a DLC so i'll play that. I'm trying to hit the Borderland's release date on mark. I'll limit gaming to short little romps till then.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 5, 2019)

Pluffy said:


> Playing Halo for the first time. On the mission Keyes.


XBox or PC?


----------



## SN2716057 (Sep 5, 2019)

Finally bought Forza Horizon 4, I didn't think I would like the (arcade) driving so much but I do.


----------



## metalfiber (Sep 6, 2019)

Picked up the Metro Exodus DLC, The Two Colonels. Of course, Colonel Miller is one and the other is a surprise. I'm playing this game like i did in Control...getting lost and dying alot.  I'll chalk it up to having no map and cheap shots from the main enemy. Not an open world either, it's claustrophobic so far.  Also another pet peeve i've got is pumping up your gun takes up way to much time. That ought to get much better with gun mods. The story is early and i can feel a branch in the story coming up. All in all it's an ok DLC and it looks to get better soon.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 6, 2019)

I always wanted to rob a bank.


----------



## potato580+ (Sep 6, 2019)

i curently play oldschool games(dx8/dx9) since i dont have external gpu, anything above dx9 have bad scaling resolution, it cause blurry, cant play modern game in lower resolution, i should bought 720p monitor tho rather 2k, my mistake


----------



## metalfiber (Sep 7, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> i curently play oldschool games(dx8/dx9) since i dont have external gpu, anything above dx9 have bad scaling resolution, it cause blurry, cant play modern game in lower resolution, i should bought 720p monitor tho rather 2k, my mistake



Welcome potato580+, Old school is cool. If you you ever have a loss of what to play next we may be able to throw you some ideas....some of us know old school real well.

On to the Metro Exodus DLC, The Two Colonels. I finished it and as much as i loved Metro Exodus the DLC not so much. It's not worth the 8 bucks because a 3rd of the game is spent pumping up your gun and pumping your gun ought to be more fun.


----------



## potato580+ (Sep 7, 2019)

i mess with old cd rack and found this, i think this game based on gta or somewhat
cant believe i own this weird game backday, i will play this postal videogame


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 7, 2019)

What I'm currently NOT playing is Mutant Year Zero. There was an update yesterday, well turns out the damn thing breaks the game on game pass - try to launch the game and what you get instead is a CTD. Tried reinstalling, same thing. They've released hotfix but... only on Steam  - "other platforms will get the hotfix at later date". Well that sucks!

Ps.
It's even worse on Steam, with multiple people reporting PC's restarting while playing the game.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 7, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> What I'm currently NOT playing is Mutant Year Zero. There was an update yesterday, well turns out the damn thing breaks the game on game pass - try to launch the game and what you get instead is a CTD. Tried reinstalling, same thing. They've released hotfix but... only on Steam  - "other platforms will get the hotfix at later date". Well that sucks!
> 
> Ps.
> It's even worse on Steam, with multiple people reporting PC's restarting while playing the game.


Thanks for the heads ip. I was going to play the expansion DLC this weekend on my GOG copy of the game. I guess I will wait.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 7, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Thanks for the heads ip. I was going to play the expansion DLC this weekend on my GOG copy of the game. I guess I will wait.


The above problem will not affect you unless you're using Galaxy's auto-update feature. And if you are, WTH?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 7, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> The above problem will not affect you unless you're using Galaxy's auto-update feature. And if you are, WTH?


Nope, desktop only and manual update!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 7, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Nope, desktop only and manual update!


You shouldn't need to worry then.


----------



## Cvrk (Sep 7, 2019)

Yes everyone is playing it. is it better than Quantum Break? No,it is not.


----------



## potato580+ (Sep 8, 2019)

Cvrk said:


> Yes everyone is playing it. is it better than Quantum Break? No,it is not.


 not evryone i believe, name of the game pls


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 8, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> not evryone i believe, name of the game pls


Control.


----------



## metalfiber (Sep 8, 2019)

Having started a new game of Quantum Break last night i can honestly say Control is the best imho. If i wanna play a game i'll play a game. If wanna watch tv i'll watch tv. 
Quantum Break makes you do both and that wouldn't be so bad if the length of the game was so little compared to tv. I will not be finishing Quantum Break that's for sure.
Now i'm playing Rage 2. It's a good thing too because i'm rusty a hell in this type of game...i've got to hone my skills for Borderland 3 later this week.

Quantum Break












Rage 2


----------



## potato580+ (Sep 8, 2019)

i think quantum break really pretty much like tv's, so this is the srgb looks alike, or maybe film noir effect.. guess gaming industry getting better&better


----------



## jormungand (Sep 8, 2019)

Finished the main campaign of AC ORIGINS and ...wow!!!
the Story at the end is phenomenal !!! i had mid expectations for the conclusion but they really  put a nice climax for the end !!!!
Now gonna start The Hidden Ones and then Curse of the Pharaohs.

Im glad that my beloved GTX 1070 could keep my gameplay at 1440p,
 but im on the hunt for a RTX 2070 Super to continue the fight in AC Odyssey.

anyway theres always that one person......


REALLY BRUH!!!! IM RIGHT HERE....


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 8, 2019)

jormungand said:


> REALLY BRUH!!!! IM RIGHT HERE....


Really bruh? See below;








						Windows 7 Support Ends This January, Upgrade to Windows 10 from GoodOffer24 Starting $11.38
					

Embrace the Future with GoodOffer24! After January 14, 2020, Microsoft will no longer provide security updates or any support for PCs running Windows 7. If you still own one, now is the right time to upgrade to Windows 10 - and start preparing your systems for the future. Although Windows 7 is...




					www.techpowerup.com
				



Buy one and activate your copy of Windows... It's $12, you can afford that.


----------



## SecretService (Sep 9, 2019)

Few weeks ago I bought Logitech F310. That's my first gamepad since 90s when I was a kid.

So lately I've been trying to play Castlevania: Lords of Shadow and Rebel Galaxy.


----------



## Mac2580 (Sep 9, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> i curently play oldschool games(dx8/dx9) since i dont have external gpu, anything above dx9 have bad scaling resolution, it cause blurry, cant play modern game in lower resolution, i should bought 720p monitor tho rather 2k, my mistake


Lol at least. I have GFX cards, played Two Point Hospital for a few hours. Got bored and started a again on the original Theme Hospital. The gameplay is still solid after 20 years.


----------



## outpt (Sep 9, 2019)

ion fury


----------



## metalfiber (Sep 9, 2019)

Knocked the rust off and gett'n my groove back and having fun while doing it in Rage 2. Although my hands are hurting from gripping the controller to tight. I'm trying to remember to loosen my grip while playing. Just a reminder i'm hitting the big 50 next month. Rage 2 is better than my expectations and i'll finish it unlike the first Rage.


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 9, 2019)

Breaking away from FO4 and my now ~350-odd working mods to dip my toes into Control. I tried enabling all of the RT settings and everything hard-locked lol. Only way out is to ctrl-alt-del and sign out... par for the course with DX12 games locking up. Seems to be how they all fall apart, when they do. Decidedly just running the high preset so I can see what it's all about, then maybe if I get bored I can play with getting RT to behave again. More than good enough... looks f'n great! For what you get at that level, doesn't seem to be hitting my hardware hard at all. GPU temperature pegging at 64C, allowing boosts up to 2100mhz. CPU temperatures at a pretty low 45C. Nearly full utilization on both. Mark of a well-optimized game. Impressive for all of the things happening visually. Running better than many other current titles, for sure. Light on hardware, heavy on looks. We shall see about that. I'm sure it will hit things at least a little harder as I get deeper into the game. Straightforward interiors are easy.

Technical stuff aside, if the atmosphere so far is anything to go by, I'm really going to enjoy this game. I am loving that about it. Its got that almost stiflingly-clean, cyberpunk dystopian vibe about it. Heavy on the surrealism and symbolic imagery. Can't wait to see what it has in store.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 9, 2019)

Got some good playing time in on Control today.  I’ll drop some more screens tomorrow evening. I’ve set a record for dieing though, that I likely will never break!  



robot zombie said:


> Can't wait to see what it has in store.


What’s in store is ruining some of those nice environments!  Things are fairly destructible.

Edited for mispelling “dieing.”


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 9, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Got some good playing time in on Control today.  I’ll drop some more screens tomorrow evening. I’ve set a record for duing though, that I likely will never break!
> 
> 
> What’s in store is ruining some of those nice environments!  Things are fairly destructible.


Yes... I'm learning that quickly. The physics in this game are pretty satisfying. It's hard for me to resist just wandering around smashing things and throwing stuff at other stuff.

Definitely hitting my hardware harder though. Few settings tweaks were needed to keep it running smoothly, though honestly I can't see much of a difference visually.

That fight with the flying guy gave me some trouble. I probably died 5 or 6 times before I got it locked-in. I figured "new enemy mechanic, new tactic" but no, you just shoot him lol. Still, pretty tricky to pull off... the whole fight really keeps you moving. I'm betting that's how most of those fights will be... running around, frantically flailing objects about the place, and trying not to die lol. The combat is actually pretty interesting. I was a little worried it'd be too simple at first but it has a way of keeping you on top of all of these different things - you have to really think about what you're doing and where you place yourself or you can die pretty quickly. And even doing that, you have to be fast. Even in simple conflicts, there can be quite a lot going on and it can brutally unforgiving in its immediacy. It's a real struggle-juggle.

And it's like, you don't ever know how things are gonna be. There will be decent passages of just exploring and combing-over the world. Then suddenly you walk through a door and it's like "Ohhhhhhmygod andwerefighting! WERE FIGHTING NOW!" and you kinda gotta size the situation up as quickly as possible and start making moves. You'd think with kinetic powers you'd feel like a god but there is this sense of haplessness about it. You always just know how easy it will be to die. And then things slow down, you take a breath, see cool stuff, learn more about the world, and do it all over again.

Or that's my take on it for now. Pretty interesting experience thus far. I can't wait to see some of the other weapons and try out the later combat mechanics.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 9, 2019)

robot zombie said:


> Yes... I'm learning that quickly. The physics in this game are pretty satisfying. It's hard for me to resist just wandering around smashing things and throwing stuff at other stuff.
> 
> Definitely hitting my hardware harder though. Few settings tweaks were needed to keep it running smoothly, though honestly I can't see much of a difference visually.
> 
> ...


Yep, you nailed the general feel and pace of things!  Add in a fair number of accidental suicides, some of which also happen while fighting and you’ve got it.   

The whole thing is a breath of fresh air, even if unforgiving.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 10, 2019)

Spyro Reignited Trilogy, playing the first Spyro atm. These are even better than I remembered when I played these on PS1 as a kid


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 10, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> Spyro Reignited Trilogy, playing the first Spyro atm. These are even better than I remembered when I played these on PS1 as a kid


Never played the Spyro Series. Wasn't into the PS1. Though it's been raved about. I'm tempted..


----------



## potato580+ (Sep 10, 2019)

sypro is one of my favorite, the gameplay puzzle is quite cool, also the storyline good


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 11, 2019)

As others have said, the checkpoint system in Ghost Recon Wildlands is pretty awful. On the Silent Spade mission, I keep getting knocked back to the moronic conversation with the invisible soldier, a mission that I've now given up on, by deselecting it.
For the moment I'm simply tearing around the map and picking up side missions, intel and questioning locals with the best part being the nicking of Unidad armoured vehicles. It's much more fun than being tied to impossible and badly designed missions.


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 11, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> What I'm currently NOT playing is Mutant Year Zero. There was an update yesterday, well turns out the damn thing breaks the game on game pass - try to launch the game and what you get instead is a CTD. Tried reinstalling, same thing. They've released hotfix but... only on Steam  - "other platforms will get the hotfix at later date". Well that sucks!
> 
> Ps.
> It's even worse on Steam, with multiple people reporting PC's restarting while playing the game.


Still not resolved:


> The build has already been submitted by the developers, so it should only be a matter of a few days until it is approved and goes live


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 11, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Never played the Spyro Series. Wasn't into the PS1. Though it's been raved about. I'm tempted..


I had a PS1 and later a PS2 before I went into a PC gamer, so I played many classics of that time. Still play PS2 weekly


----------



## SN2716057 (Sep 11, 2019)

Forza Horizon 4





Spoiler: Some more FH4














Anybody playing GreedFall?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 11, 2019)

SN2716057 said:


> Forza Horizon 4
> View attachment 131708
> 
> 
> ...


Started Greedfall just to confirm it still feels like a Spiders game.  I will go back to it after I complete Control.


----------



## jormungand (Sep 12, 2019)

So far the story of Bayek continues new region more to liberate and beautiful views

Discovery channel season 2

i found interesting this part of the map having crocs in Egypt, so i check again in google and yeah this region belongs or its really close to the RED SEA.
so i look again and voila!!...






STARFISH!!!!! SEA STARS ~~~!!!!!!!!!!!!  how do you wanna call them.... nvm , they only live in salt water. So i know that freshwater crocs and even gators can swim in saltwater
with no problem but living..... 

I WANNNA SEE A DORSAL FIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 12, 2019)

Passing the time in Bolivia


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 12, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Yep, you nailed the general feel and pace of things!  Add in a fair number of accidental suicides, some of which also happen while fighting and you’ve got it.
> 
> The whole thing is a breath of fresh air, even if unforgiving.


Haha, I think my first suicide was the lightswitch... I'm sure you know what I mean...

And then later, I was on an OoP passage and I knew I screwed up right away, so I tried jumping to my death to clean slate it, and it respawned me with one HP! Cheeky bastards.

I'm starting over tonight. I feel like I was just kinda meandering the first time... not fully with it if that makes sense. Now I think I've got a connection to what the game is about and am ready to make a 'legit' run through it. Made some bad calls with the crafting system, so I would have wanted to start over, anyway. Anybody else punish themselves like that? I think of it like... life doesn't have a reset button, as much as we may sometimes wish it did. Games do, though. You can go back and make it so you completed college like you should've 

I know with crafting/leveling systems in games, there ware ways to round-robin back to where you want your character but I hate doing that when I know it's gonna hold me back for however long.

Got the RT working, now. Takes pretty low settings to make it work on a 2060, but honestly in this game the settings make such little difference, I wonder why they bothered. Even the SSAO is so subtle that not only is there much of any performance hit, but you barely see it. The biggest headscratcher is the inclusion of MSAA. The game actually doesn't need AA in the first place, let alone such a heavy one. They pulled some tricks with the post processing that mitigates a lot of the aliasing artifacts by happenstance. Even with MSAA off it looks as though it still has AA. You only notice on hair and very particular parts of particular objects at particular angles.

Anybody playing with MSAA on try turning it off? It's really quite interesting how little of a difference it makes. I thought the setting was bugged, but when you look at the hair you realize that 90% of the original render really is just that smooth.

I digress. In a game where literally almost everything is flagged as reflective, the RT reflections make a HUGE difference. It's not just "OH, you can see the objects in this reflection on glass/water/whatever." The appearance of nearly every surface changes drastically. Some even become less reflective and more natural-looking. But the shiny floors and walls are like... oh man. You realize they're just a glittery, pixelated mess without it and it completely takes you out. This is nothing like battlefield. It is more than significant.

The indirect diffuse light casting is very interesting, too... mostly in how it opens the door to shadow reflections... so it actually has a more perceivable impact on shadows than light, though it does give to a subsurface scattering effect on foliage - they take on that semi-transparent glow brought on by them lighing eachother and light from one part shining through other parts that obscure that part. But the real draw is that its effect on shadows creates a plausibility in the scenes that I have never seen in any AO. It's really quite impressive in how much depth it adds to all of the intricate geometry. Consider me a believer! That shit is cool.

The whole RT implementation is just the real deal. Like, when you play the game with it on, it is exceedingly difficult to go back and feel anywhere near the same pull from the visuals. What previously looked about as good as it gets now looks flat and fake to me. I wish for a future where these techniques are the norm and any midrange-and-up card can handle them. I can't even with this. Why must logic and reason prevent me from buying an $800 card to play at 1080/60? 

Unfortunately, the DLSS sucks, as it always will with new titles, as it needs time to learn about the images. In 6-8 months, you'll barely know it's scaled. That's how it was with M:E. Blurry, splotchy grossness for months and then suddenly it looks like it's running at native resolution in all but a few places, which you will generally only see if you peep screenshots. And I can say this, as someone who is extremely sensitive to graphics... things a lot of people claim they can't see make me want to scratch my eyes out. It does work. It's just not fast enough. And may never be.

If DLSS is more than a stopgap until they can produce cards that can do this stuff at reasonable performance, it's not gonna go well. DLSS just is not a real solution to weak hardware imo, and every time I play a new RT game, I'm reminded of why. I'm already massively annoyed that I have to wait until half a year after a game is released to play with these interesting new rendering techniques enabled. And then... well... people don't buy top-tier cards and 4k monitors to see up-scaled, doctored visuals. Before, I would probably just say 'screw it' altogether and forget about RT, but more and more I'm starting to think this is something that can't be passed-up... this is something that can really take graphics in games to new levels... and to see the implementation rolled-out so hastily and halfheartedly is kind of a travesty. It's frustrating. More and more it's like they're saying "look at how awesome this _could_ be!" with these games.

I feel pretty much the same about strip clubs. You spend all of this money, but then you walk out thinking "What did I really get out of that? What am I left with?" And the answer is simple... it's shame and empty dreams of things you can't have 

But really, it's like what are this card and these games getting me but a tease?

I'm avoiding it by now by only running regular RT reflections and diffuse casting - no transparent reflections, contact shadows, or debris. Those two make the biggest difference anyway. The reflections on all of the glass in the cubicles are undeniably cool, but not "please take my frames" cool.

Honestly, it really does look great. It is a totally new visual experience. You have to play it to understand... it's not just what you're seeing but how it all looks in motion and the connection you feel to the imagery. There's something to the plausibility factor it adds that's a little extra. As you play and look around, you can just feel it in this positively unmistakable way. It feels significantly less like I'm playing a game... just looking at fake images. The illusion is just that much stronger. If I can play through the game like this at decent frame rates, I'll be happy. But I'm almost certain it will crap out when the destruction physics fully come into play. Even some of the cut scenes start to take it down into the low 50's. :/


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 12, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Started Greedfall just to confirm it still feels like a Spiders game.  .....


Looked at some gameplay of that, and it looks like a *lot* of cut scenes and dialog. I don't mind good flavor text and storyline, but I like to _play_ the game, not spend half the time watching cut scenes. Am I missing something?   How are their previous incarnations like Technomancer or Faery:LoA? Have you tried either of those?


----------



## Komshija (Sep 12, 2019)

I don't game as much as I used to in my teen and 20's. Currently I'm playing Fallout 4. I played Fallout 3 some 10 years ago and it was OK game, so I decided to kill some time with newer edition.

This game has some major bugs like:
- general unresponsiveness,
- huge 2-3 second imput lags especially when the enemies are attacking,
- you cannot shoot the enemies through openings between the fences/walls because some invisible wall protects them but they can shoot and damage you,
- corners have also some kind of invisible wall which protects the enemies from your gunfire but they don't protect you,
- stupefied settlers or companions who like to cement themselves right at the doorstep to block your way in/out.

The best part is when enemies are attacking and you want to change weapon eg. from sniper to shotgun, the game doesn't always allow you to do so. Instead it holsters your weapon so you can enjoy while enemies are attacking you. Oh, and it either freezes you in place or slows you down to a crawling speed so that they can reach you easily. Maybe it's so because I'm playing on "very hard", so now I've changed difficulty level to "hard". I'll see if the annoyances remain. Well done, Bethesda.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 12, 2019)

Technomancer, and a few others. They’ve always had a fair amount of cutscenes, but they’ve been good about being critical to the story.  What They do badly is go from cutscene to having an objective you’re really not clear about.  I constantly have to go to settings to see what controls to use in their games...very unintuitive.

Mars: War Logs had about an hour and 1/2 of cutscenes in a 16 hour game.  I’ve heard that Greedfall has 2 hours of cutscenes, but way more play hours, so it should be ok.  Basically they are a really good small studio that does quality AA games.


----------



## SN2716057 (Sep 12, 2019)

Just played a bit of GreedFall (10 minutes or so) and so far I like it.


----------



## Cvrk (Sep 13, 2019)

@potato580+  CONTROL
Just finished it.

Remedy Entertainment same company that made Quantum Break has released this year Control.
A game in it's own right, with deep similarities to the amazing Quantum Break. Using the same Northlight Engine, but this time around with heavy rtx and a whole lot of details to every single detail.

In terms of graphics, journalists from the gaming industry describe Control with the best implementation of ray tracing ever made. Won't know cuz I don't have RTX graphics. However, even without rtx enabled i can see the best light usage in any game ever played!
The game really, really looks amazing. And for me it;'s hard to say this, cuz i am a lover of AC Oddysey ambiance (with open forest and waters/mountains - nature landscape). Still, Control is incredible looking. A splendor of a game and lots of eye-candy!

For those of you who never played Quantum Break, do so. Control is not a sequel to the first mentioned, but Q.B. is better.
QB has a considerably better story. Better usage of skills and weapons - Quantum Break really takes you on a journey from the beginning to the very end leaving nothing in between ...... where Control has good start and ending and a lot in between where it loses track.
Sure it is still a short game, as any single player should be. I my Lord, no..AC Odyssey does not need more than 60 hours of gameplay(you can get bored with it).

Control is a single-player done very right. Only lacking in my eyes because I played so many titles. However, if you haven't CONTROL will provide much satisfaction and can be a solid 10! 
- Weapon upgrades
-Skill upgrades
- Very good story
- Short game (you will not have time to get bored)
- No farming
- Female main character
- Amazing graphics (with and/or without rtx)



Spoiler: spoilers about the final mission and me rambling about the endgame
















@SN2716057 i don't know about Greedfall. I've seen a few reviews and they were not positive. Play more and let us know


----------



## Calmmo (Sep 13, 2019)

Yeah control looks alright (first 3-4 hours). Only checked it out at launch, was busy finishing off judgment.
Image quality is subpar, tho they did fix the RTX lighting noise (patch 1.03 think it was) which at least makes that mode now usable.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 13, 2019)

I played one section last night (in Control)  in which you fight a very personal and familiar enemy (don’t want to spoil the game), and I may have set a record with deaths in one encounter. I literally went back and back and back again, finally succeeding after 12 deaths by one enemy boss. 

My mouse hand is all cramped up today. No game has ever killed my character as many times.  I think I will just relax with wife and a movie tonight.


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 13, 2019)

Din's Legacy.

If you like Grim Dawn / Diablo 2 / deeper ARPGs... this is heaven. The entire character progression is RNG based, with a good measure of control over the process. The game allows you to play around with classes freely - a MASSIVE list of them - and you unlock more classes as you play, too.

Here's what my main attack turned into... I'm a life/mana stealing crit monster with a dagger and shield. The rest just came along naturally... Perfect synergy  At any given point you can think 'Oh, I could use this or that now' and then morph into the class you desire, with a chance to gain one or more of its skills.









DPS says 85. In-game I see crits north of 1000  And after a few blows, almost everything crits


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 13, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Din's Legacy.
> 
> If you like Grim Dawn / Diablo 2 / deeper ARPGs... this is heaven. The entire character progression is RNG based, with a good measure of control over the process. The game allows you to play around with classes freely - a MASSIVE list of them - and you unlock more classes as you play, too.
> 
> ...


That looks intriguing   Graphics are way old school, but I can tolerate that, as long as the game is fun. Not on GoG yet, but I'll watch some vids, see how it plays.


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 13, 2019)

Ahhzz said:


> That looks intriguing   Graphics are way old school, but I can tolerate that, as long as the game is fun. Not on GoG yet, but I'll watch some vids, see how it plays.



Tolerate this


----------



## SN2716057 (Sep 13, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> I played one section last night (in Control)  in which you fight a very personal and familiar enemy (don’t want to spoil the game), and I may have set a record with deaths in one encounter. I literally went back and back and back again, finally succeeding after 12 deaths by one enemy boss.
> 
> My mouse hand is all cramped up today. No game has ever killed my character as many times.  I think I will just relax with wife and a movie tonight.


Not even Dark Souls?


----------



## jormungand (Sep 13, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> , finally succeeding after 12 deaths by one enemy boss.


Ohhhh, you should try Dark Souls, 12 is just a simple number there lol



SN2716057 said:


> Not even Dark Souls?



hahahah same idea came to my mind lol


found this lmao


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 13, 2019)

SN2716057 said:


> Not even Dark Souls?





jormungand said:


> Ohhhh, you should try Dark Souls, 12 is just a simple number there lol
> 
> 
> 
> hahahah same idea came to my mind lol


Yeah, that is actually one game I’ve never had the desire to play.  It’s been on my wishlist forever, but I’ve always seen it as the one game that I would spend all my time dying!  Heck, Control has killed me at least 70 times!


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 14, 2019)

Not sure what I'll be playing over the weekend, but I'll be hoping for access to Galaxy 2, so I can at least drool over what I want to play   For a game launch platform, looks pretty impressive...


----------



## Cvrk (Sep 14, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> I played one section last night (in Control)  in which you fight a very personal and familiar enemy (don’t want to spoil the game), and I may have set a record with deaths in one encounter. I literally went back and back and back again, finally succeeding after 12 deaths by one enemy boss.
> 
> My mouse hand is all cramped up today. No game has ever killed my character as many times.  I think I will just relax with wife and a movie tonight.


nah....that sounds wrong. Control does not have a level of difficulty, everyone plays the same. I finished the game completely and i got taken down like a few times at best in the fight with the head of security dude who got turn into an alien zombie.

the trick with all "bosses" in Control is patience. the game has no boss fights, not the real one from all the other games like dark souls, or gears of war or any other.
Control only has an enemy with a certain type of attack with a bigger HP bar, and of course other small minions around.
after you defeat a so-called boss, you will encounter him over and over in other battles. the same type of enemy exactly except with a smaller hp bar.
By this definition, Control has no boss fight. Which was very disappointing.
W8 till you get to the end where they all spawn repeatedly and it is so boring....not even hard, just long and it takes forever.

Another hint is to upgrade the throwing skill. the cover, the flying, the all the rest are useless. never used them up until the end. max out the skills were you throw stuff around and max out the energy (mana).
The guns are useless. they do very very little damage. Take the biggest rock or electricity generators and start throwing! Almost all enemies are 1 hit.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 14, 2019)

Flying the flag in Forza Horizon 4.
Actually, this is one of the best cars I ever owned, 4.0L straight six, as smooth as you like.


----------



## jormungand (Sep 14, 2019)

the photos dont make justice to this Oasis beauty


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 15, 2019)

Cvrk said:


> nah....that sounds wrong. Control does not have a level of difficulty, everyone plays the same. I finished the game completely and i got taken down like a few times at best in the fight with the head of security dude who got turn into an alien zombie.
> 
> the trick with all "bosses" in Control is patience. the game has no boss fights, not the real one from all the other games like dark souls, or gears of war or any other.
> Control only has an enemy with a certain type of attack with a bigger HP bar, and of course other small minions around.
> ...


No. It. Is. Not. Wrong.  Death is extremely common in this game for me.  Just because it doesn't happen for you does not make it not true.  I HAVE upgraded nearly all my skills.  BTW, a fully upgraded orginal gun (Grip) is EXTREMELY effective when fully upgraded, as is Pierce when only half upgraded.  You're wrong about no boss fights too, so stop misleading people.

EDiT: Last night I decided to switch gears completely and installed Aven Colony.  This sci-fi city builder sucked me in with 5 straight hours.  Debating whether to restart,  since my growth is all kinds of haphazard.  Not pleased with that result.  Otherwise though, idk when I will get tired of it!


----------



## stuartb04 (Sep 15, 2019)

Batman Arkham Knight
i love this game.
looks amazing on pc max settings @1440p


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 15, 2019)

Got back into Eve Online this weekend, I'll spend the next week trying to figure out what everything in my inventory is for, and whether or not I care that I don't have the skills for half the items lol


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 15, 2019)

Komshija said:


> I don't game as much as I used to in my teen and 20's. Currently I'm playing Fallout 4. I played Fallout 3 some 10 years ago and it was OK game, so I decided to kill some time with newer edition.
> 
> This game has some major bugs like:
> - general unresponsiveness,
> ...


Hah! Yeeeahhhh.... been playing that one lately, too. I know just how much of a buggy mess it can be, and just to up the ante I'm running a few hundred mods! Honestly it's a wonder it's playing well at all.

The lag and general unresponsiveness has a few causes. Some of them are fixable, others are just god awful optimization. Like, that game is so poorly optimized that it STILL stutters if you're pushing it with a 2080ti and say 9900k  It will be 10 years at least before the hardware to run Fallout 4 completely smoothly arrives.

There are some mods that can really do a lot to help... better optimized texture packs, fog removal, insignificant object removal... I'm sure there are more that I'm forgetting. And then there's the Unofficial patch which fixes many causes for gameplay instability, bad NPC behaviors, broken quests... just a whole slew of things. Would highly recommend at least looking into that one. I can say that even with all of my heavy mods, ReShade AND ENB, the game actually runs pretty smooth. Believe it or not, if your PC can handle them, many mods make the game run better by coincidence. Don't ask me how that works. I just know that if I disable all of my mods and run it completely vanilla, it's nowhere near as smooth. The only thing hurting me are the post-fx I add. Turn those off and the game is surprisingly responsive the vast majority of the time. Running a lot of 4k textures and everything. Though honestly it generally runs very good with everything piled on now. But there was a long here-to-there in-between. It's a very touchy system. Kinda like that old beater station wagon that just keeps on going for years and years, rust and busted window mechanisms and all. But you know the frame underneath is rusted out and one wrong bump will have you skating on the chassis. So you're very particular about driving and working on it.

There are a million settings tweaks you can try, too. But you'll have to look into it yourself. It gets very specialized... some folks out there have dug deep. I just recently found one that fixed a lot of my texture pop issues via unlisted ini settings. Some absolutely require direct ini edits, though there are also a couple of ini editors out there that give you a GUI for many of the settings vital to performance. Personally I've been using bethini for generations of bethesda games and it has never done me wrong. None of the settings it gives you have the potential to break things. There's a fair chance you can fix most of the lag messing around in there. First step would probably be to cut off the more detailed LOD levels far sooner (bethesda's 'medium' LOD setting rivals many modern games' 'ultra' LOD setting.) And for christs sake disable those godrays. They are just broken in places and will tank performance in many areas of the game. Not to mention they look awful. Have you ever seen horrible, mosaic-esque blocky edges on objects under volumetric lighting? That's why. Also lower shadow quality/distance. The shadow system is so badly optimized in that game and honestly they look bad even if you max them, so no loss turning them way down. The performance hit in areas with lots of buildings/objects is huge because of shadows. And I promise you won't miss having them turned up. Everything looks pretty much the same type of blocky and your global shadows are fixed anyway. It's the local ones you have settings for that cause problems.

Another one I'd recommend installing under the hood is FO4 Load Accelerator. Basically it gives you a modified DX .dll file and an ini to drop into the game directory which only serves the purpose of disabling vsync on the loading screens, making them go much, much faster. Get this... load times in FO4 are tied to frame rates! Figure that one out. And you can't just disable vsync... the physics and scripted movements start to break beyond 60fps. Another thing to watch out for... many people have stuttering problems with vsync. Tends to be a problem when you're having trouble holding 60fps. Can't help you if that's part of your problem, I've never dealt with that. But my understanding is that you need to disable in-game vsync and use your card's adaptive/dynamic vsync instead. Reason obviously being the lag caused by running vsync below target FPS. It needs to shut off whenever that happens. Unfortunately the load accelerator will no longer work, then.

Others may recommend to disable vsync entirely and just run a cap. I wouldn't unless you're immune to profound tearing the moment your machine starts coughing up more than 60 frames.  At that point it's probably gonna be much better to try and get frame rates consistently at or above 60 and use regular vsync.

Another fix for poor performance is F4SE. At heart, it simply extends the script library to give extra functionality for some mods. But it also replaces/streamlines some problem scripts used by the base-game, as was coincidentally needed for certain mods to function effectively. So even if you don't run mods, it might be worth installing just to ease some backend load.

Yet another silly thing that works with many other games is going from fullscreen to windowed/borderless, depending on where you're at. Most people get better performance with one and not the other, but which it is varies from setup to setup with FO4. Another semi-related thing is to set the process to 'always active' which keeps the game fixed at a higher priority. All easily accessible through bethini.

The collision is terrible... it's like the boundaries have half of the polygons. So any point of converging or diverging lines is liable to have invisible barriers cast around it. No way to fix that :/ Well... save for going in and editing EVERY static object in EVERY sector of the worldspace... daunting to be sure. And it's not even that simple. FO4 uses precombines - a way of combining the geometry of neighboring static meshes into what the game then sees as one object. Say you have a stack of 7 or 8 tires with unique meshes. Thanks to precombine you don't need seperate drawcalls for textures, polygons, shadows, and collision of each mesh. Only the one of each for the final 'tethered' version that spits out all of the geometry at once. Though that is to say the collision data is baked-in too. And unfortunately if you alter anything in a precombine, performance actually breaks completely... because previs (basically runs predetermined code against player head orientation and precombine data to figure out what is visible and therefor rendered - so that it's not rendering sides of say... walls, trees, and such, that you can't see from where you are) is also dependent on it.

Force those out, and you'll be lucky to see 20fps in areas where this has happened... even luckier if it doesn't crash your game and even corrupt your save the moment you walk into the area it's in. At best, your drawcalls multiply by 5x and the game just slows to a crawl. The object itself is like a medusa head, locking you in the moment your eyes meet it. The game basically flips a bitch and turns both systems off at the first sign of trouble, which is good in that the game really truly doesn't work on a low level when those run out of sequence - it needs them to run in a definite, manually-set manner... but I also think maybe they shouldn't be so easy to break? Or at least be easier to fix? It just seems primitive and inflexible for something so vital. Even when bethesda wants to change one simple thing in one part of the world space, they have to rebuild a whole bunch of these things or the game will fall apart, even in seemingly unrelated areas! Basically anywhere that modified object pops up, there is a dimensional shift.

Bethesda offers a tool for rebuilding them so you can remove/modify static objects safely, but it's much more primitive than the one they themselves use in-house... to try and make large-scale changes like that would take months of treating it like your night job. as you have to go object-by-object/cell-by-cell... it's a lot like getting your hair cut... one hair at a time. There's no reason why it can't do regions in batches by looking at where they've been turned off by modifications and simply recompiling them as the systems expect. In fact, there's no reason why this can't be coded to run dynamically, as it does and did in virtually every other game using that system back then. It's not even about modding, but rather because the amount of time it takes devs to build and make changes to the world as the go about actually making the game is multiplied exponentially if they have to manually go in and set those parameters up each and every time. Bethesda just hasn't gotten around to it yet... which at this point they're closer to a decade late to the party than not.

Actually, that's also part of why some places just lag... the whole system is poorly set-up. The governing regions for different sectors are poorly divided. I mean... like really haphazardly split. I think the layouts changed drastically between when they drew the lines and now so that there's a bunch of overlap. Probably decided that it's not worth the monumental time needed to fix it, since it does work decently well as-is... even if it's terrible practice by current optimization standards, and was then. And again, in all of this time nobody has managed to fix it because it is humanly impossible to do so before the next real Fallout title is released, whenever that is. It's like diffusing a bomb. And when you cut the wrong wire, the whole process of figuring out what went out and how to fix it is convoluted as all hell. You'd have to be crazy, or have several months of amphetamines on-hand. Probably both. Let's go with that.

Well... they could have fixed it in all of the updates they've pushed out. But instead of fixing bugs and optimizing the game better, the updates mostly serve to add creation club content that nobody buys into. The added benefit is that every time they do, a bunch of memory entries change arbitrarily and it makes any mods accessing them cease to work until the author picks up on it and updates their mod, which usually tends to be quite a lot of popular mods. We all love them for that, I'll tell you! Any serious modder disables automatic updates in steam and never launches the game from the steam launcher. But if you do accidently update it, rest assured somebody out there has found a way to trick steam into giving you the previous version!

Like... these games are just a mess under the hood man. You complain of lag... I'm just scratching the surface of FO4's issues.

And yes... you're understanding it right. If you so much as delete the wrong object, ONCE, from one SINGLE, ISOLATED LOCATION, it will actually BREAK the ENTIRETY of any other WHOLE REGION in the game with so much as ONE of those static objects in it. The most infamous there are trees. Certain trees, as forest-modders know too well, cannot be removed from anywhere without most of the outdoor areas completely tanking. If you've ever heard stories of mods breaking saves, those types of mods are nearly always the reason. It's not bad scripted mods... that doesn't really happen much in FO4... no. It's the damned trees! The TREES are destroying the universe!

I also recently dealt with one mod that changed a tire mesh that was part of a precombine... and anywhere there were static tire piles, the game would either slow down or crash. Sometimes when fast-traveling in or going from an interior into one of the affected areas, the loading screen would just hang. Didn't even bother trying to rescue that save. I had to start over to even be able to diagnose which mod was doing it. All over a friggin tire, because some dude innocently didn't like the look and diligently worked to make it look better. Best part? It took me a solid year of running that mod to realize what the problem was. Do you appreciate how insane it is to have to isolate a whole game shitting on you to a friggin tire mesh?! How about a toilet? Or a footpath tile? To look around at a few hundred objects and pinpoint "Oh, all of the places where the game lags have a tire pile tucked away somewhere... I see they have nothing else in common." How many completely different areas in a post apocalyptic game do you think have those? A lot. How long d'you suppose it takes to become mentally unsound enough to deduce that? A long time, man... a long time.

You can imagine... if this is all that it takes to basically break the whole game, it mayyyy not be all that 'steady' to begin with  You can add as many things on top of the precombines as your clogged, swollen heart desires... build towering skyscrapers with 10000 objects inside... game doesn't care. Change a tire mesh or drop an ugly tree out and the world collapses. And the part that makes it really maddening is that it will come and go. You could have 4 long playthroughs with no game-breaking issues. And then at some turning point in that 5th playthrough, every 5th loading screen starts to hang and you get CTD's like nobody's business. This has lead many people to confuse the causes, but I suspect it's broken precombines most of the time, just going by all of the circular chatter based around these odd problems.


The damned settlers thing drove me crazy for the longest time. Why do they have to stand in that friggen sanctuary door all of the time?! There's a mod that is literally called _Move_ that fixes that. It basically makes it so the move sooner after you bump them and then when they do move, makes them move twice as far. Cheekily enough, they are coded to see when they're in your way. They just also happen to be instructed to ignore you for a while before inching a little bit in another direction. They're basically put there to be assholes and minorly inconvenience you everywhere they can. They actually do know exactly what they're doing...

There's also "Better Companions" which revamps companion behavior to fix many of the annoying little behavioral things I'm sure you have or will encounter as well as making them actually useful in stealth and combat. No longer will they spontaneously break stealth to run in with guns blazing with no obvious trigger. And when they do shoot, they hit things most of the time! As a bonus, they don't spaz-out and go sprinting off 100 feet like they just saw a rat at that exact moment when you become overencumbered and need to dump items on them. And dogmeat doesn't run in front of you and just stop as much. How do they miss this shit in QA? It's immediately annoying and I promise you nearly every tester experienced it. It'd be one thing if we were talking major changes to fix, but it's literally 5 minutes editing a few plain-text parameters. Most fixes for this games are only that.

Stuff like that is what got me into modding the game. So many little quality of life tweaks you can bring in to make the game so much more enjoyable. I started off simply fixing things. Then I went to upgrading the look. Once you're running a weather/lighting overhaul, water overhaul, foliage overhaul, and some quality texture mods, it's almost impossible to go back to vanilla, which in my estimation, has aged absolutely terribly. I can't man. ReShade and ENB only seal the deal... the former injects post-shaders while the latter hooks directly onto the rendering engine to put shaders behind the depth buffer, allowing quite a lot to be mixed-in. Between the two you have a lot of power over the game's look and can play around with different types of AA, LUT's, AO, lightroom/aftereffects-style adjustments, a million different kinds of sharpening, advanced DOF, bloom/ambient lighting with lens dirt, flares, all sorts of more "modern" touches. The type of stuff you'll see in games today with their 'ultra' presets.

My favorites these days are the gameplay mods. There are weapon overhauls which change the specs of the weapons to make them make more sense and make some of the cool, but useless weapons actually fun to use. And then there's stuff like Armorsmith which allows for much wider armor/clothing modding (in-game mods) and unlocks combinations that most people would say were arbitrarily and unsatisfying limited. The side-effect is that enemy armors get a little tougher... but I've also lowered their HP a little bit, so they drop quick (but not too quick) if you're appropriately leveled. Basically, weapons do more damage, so you bring down enemies quicker, but they can also drop you very quickly. Late-game can be such a grind, they become bullet sponges. I largely avoid that. To further spice it up I have  a mod which makes the screen blur momentarily when shot. Between all of that, combat has actual energy and the weapons you use matter so much more. Even if you're overarmored, you still can't fight while being hit, so if you don't play it smart, you'll be the one getting whittled down! I routinely go to the wrong places ill-prepared and get my shit wrecked, on normal! Keep in mind I've put in 1059 hours - I know how to play the game as well as what is lurking where! On vanilla I could run through very hard like a god. Much more interesting when there are more weapons to choose from and combat has actual tension. Staying away from the harder difficulties also minimizes the bullet-sponge problem. Bethesda's idea of difficulty is a joke as far as that goes. That's the entirety of thier concept of it - ridiculously high enemy HP/defense. Meanwhile, their attacks stop scaling just like your weapon damage does. So it progressively becomes like an endless rock-em-sock-em robot dance. It feels like you're all just running around in costumes, limp-wristedly smacking each other with dirty wet socks. Not super fun or particularly difficult. Don't get me started on their 'survival' mode. It's such a gross misappropriation of what a good survival game is. Just... no. It's like a robot imitating human emotions. It's kinda like the real thing, but some things always remind you of how far off it actually still is.

I've also tried to make the game more rewarding. I upped global exp rate to 110%... not so much as to burn through levels, but enough to level at a pace where I've made decent progress up the perk tree before finishing the bulk of the main content and DLC... so you can actually USE those perks before you run out of shit to do other than run around doing radiant fetch quests, kill powerful monsters, and add more to your towering piles of weapons, armors, and junk. Legendary enemies also spawn a little more often. Chests and trunks all spawn a legendary weapon. And I changed the rate of melee-ballistic. Supposedly it's even by default, but I have done most playthroughs up past level 60 only finding ONE, SHITTY non-melee legendary for my gun-toting characters. Once the RNG locks-in on a certain pattern, it tends to repeat it throughout the entire playthrough! I'm not sure what they did with it, but it really jacks you in a majorly punishing way. Many people do several loooong playthroughs before they get a single decent one. And it's not like they're super-amazing to begin with. Like, the legendary weapons in this game are such a crapshoot they might as well not be there. It's nice to occasionally find one that I can use  And then there are all sorts of mods that add all-new weapons and outfits for you to find as you play the game. Those are honestly more fun. A lot of work and love goes into those weapons and outfits.

So I feel for you attempting to play through plain FO4. I couldn't do it these days... nuh-uh. I wouldn't fault anyone for being let down by the bare, unmodded game. A lot of things about it were never good, and at this point are egregiously bad. I still love playing the game, but so help me god, there is a loooonnng list of things, which if they do not change in thier next major title, will leave me with no choice but to not play it. I won't do it. Modding FO4 has been a monumental task... and it has been very rewarding, so much so that I'm spoiled beyond the point of no return. But to ever again put this much work and research into making a game play right... no. Nobody has that kind of patience... to spend weeks and months building up a mod setup, just to get reasonable enjoyment out... with each new game? It's simply too much. If I lost all of my backups and my whole mod setup went poof tomorrow, I would never pick up FO4 again. Being there is great. Getting there... sucks. It just sucks. At times, it can be fascinating just fixing things and learning about how it all works. But more often it is just as frustrating as the problems the game has sans-mods. It's gotten to a point where we are paying them for the privilege of finishing their games ourselves. Bottom line is, Bethesda is cheap. Ridiculously so. And I find that pretty sad, given the love people have for their games. It really is an abusive relationship, though.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 15, 2019)

DD Games updated Rebel Galaxy Outlaw roadmap









						Rebel Galaxy Outlaw Development Roadmap (September 2019)
					

An update on what we've done, what's coming next, and more!




					rebel-galaxy.com
				




Modkit and Free DLC coming soon. Steam version won't be for a while.



Ahhzz said:


> Got back into Eve Online this weekend, I'll spend the next week trying to figure out what everything in my inventory is for, and whether or not I care that I don't have the skills for half the items lol



EVE Online is a fantastic game. Kreiji (RIP ) and I played it. I used to live in 0.0 space.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 15, 2019)

World of Final Fantasy. I bought this when it was released for PC, but only tried a few hours and couldn't understand all the mechanics, probably because I was hella drunk.

Seems to be an interesting game, only in the beginning though. But when I read all the tips and tricks, I guess that I'll be more than just trying it this time.


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 16, 2019)

Valkyria Chronicles, because they still haven't fixed the issues with Mutant Year Zero not launching. It's fun but they should add an option to speed up enemy turns.


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 16, 2019)

robot zombie said:


> Hah! Yeeeahhhh.... been playing that one lately, too. I know just how much of a buggy mess it can be, and just to up the ante I'm running a few hundred mods! Honestly it's a wonder it's playing well at all.
> 
> The lag and general unresponsiveness has a few causes. Some of them are fixable, others are just god awful optimization. Like, that game is so poorly optimized that it STILL stutters if you're pushing it with a 2080ti and say 9900k  It will be 10 years at least before the hardware to run Fallout 4 completely smoothly arrives.
> 
> ...



Seriously man you should write a book.

'Chronicles of FO4 modding' by robot zombie

insta buy for me! Brilliant writing, sir.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 16, 2019)

Continued yesterday with Aven Colony.  This thing has me glued to my seat!  I restarted a game yesterday to get the city just right.  I’ve still ended up having two housing centers...one with shopping, bistro and hospital nearby, and another in the farm area surrounded by industrial stuff. Good grief, this game gives new meaning to “urban sprawl.”


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 16, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Continued yesterday with Aven Colony.  This thing has me glued to my seat!  I restarted a game yesterday to get the city just right.  I’ve still ended up having two housing centers...one with shopping, bistro and hospital nearby, and another in the farm area surrounded by industrial stuff. Good grief, this game gives new meaning to “urban sprawl.”



Oh man... I couldn't get into that at all... I felt like being kicked back from Lego to Duplo blocks again, or something similar. A bit too simple-ish for my taste.

Did you play Frostpunk yet? Kinda captures similar concepts but really puts the pressure on more, for me at least. It also runs out of juice pretty fast, but ok.


Dins Legacy update... almost unlocked every class! Ha!

Meanwhile, numbers fly off my screen... feels a bit like I broke the game, doing content over 10 levels beyond my own atm. But still great, great fun... and the game still presents new scenarios (win/lose conditions, map type, etc.) almost every time I create a new region. The replayability here... is mental.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 16, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Continued yesterday with Aven Colony.  This thing has me glued to my seat!  I restarted a game yesterday to get the city just right.  I’ve still ended up having two housing centers...one with shopping, bistro and hospital nearby, and another in the farm area surrounded by industrial stuff. Good grief, this game gives new meaning to “urban sprawl.”


Looks ok. Did you check out Dawn of Man? I like the look of starting with flint daggers and wood spears chasing down a wooly rhino


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 16, 2019)

Ahhzz said:


> Looks ok. Did you check out Dawn of Man? I like the look of starting with flint daggers and wood spears chasing down a wooly rhino


I have! It’s on my to play list.


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 16, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Seriously man you should write a book.
> 
> 'Chronicles of FO4 modding' by robot zombie
> 
> insta buy for me! Brilliant writing, sir.


Hey thanks for the encouragement man! And yeah... give me another week locked inside with the flu and also give me one of those 5-gallon, hot/cold water dispensers - but fill it with strong coffee instead. I'll continue popping dayquil and get it done. Hopefully I finish before my liver fails from acetaminophen poisoning or my pancreas gives out from prolonged dehydration. Sure, it'll be increasingly less coherent as it goes on, but maybe that's how it ought to be. It shall be my life's work in the most literal sense. A legacy worth remembering.


----------



## Cvrk (Sep 16, 2019)

4 tries. 

It's not like dark soul. The only dodge is the shift button, and it is more like a side-step than an actual dodge. Ther hit box clearly shows you get hit, however, if you press the button at the right moment the game will show as a dodge. 
Very easy boss fight just gets a bit of time until you get used to the dodge system.

This ended the intro of the game *GreedFall*. This is a MUST for anyone into single player games. 
Full of bugs and issues, but the narrative is exclusive. Loving the story all the way! And from what i've seen all quests are different, they give you interest to chaice and the voice acting is very good, making up for the horrible facial animations.


----------



## AlejoZ (Sep 17, 2019)

I started playing Alan Wake this week


----------



## SN2716057 (Sep 17, 2019)

Don't drink and drive, people


----------



## Drone (Sep 18, 2019)

700+ hours of Xenoblade Chronicles X and I finished chapter 12. This is my personal record, I've never played any other game for that long, I played Metal Gear Solid: Portable Ops and Peace Walker for 500+ hours though.







Xenoblade Chronicles X is theoretically and practically the biggest game ever created and I really have no idea how on Earth Nintendo and Monolith managed to create such an amazing and giant world with zero loading times for a device with 2 GB of RAM. And I explored every mm² of that world (literally lol). Some people say that it could've been bigger , I wouldn't complain if that was the case because I am the one who decided to swim all the way from Primordia to Cauldros and skipping Sylvalum altogether, died 3 times because of brimstone rain, later came back to Sylvalum and explored everything to get my mind emotionally overwhelmed for months. That was really awesome, I'll definitely remember this forever.






I haven't been farming and grinding for long, I spent that time on exploring and managed to boost my character's evasion to theoretical maximum (>500). People don't like evasion builds because they don't like to take risks but where's the fun in that?! I personally like to have a feeling that any hit can insta-kill me and I have 95% chance to avoid it.






Lao, you poor bastard ...


----------



## potato580+ (Sep 18, 2019)

indont finish this game, one thing annoy


AlejoZ said:


> I started playing Alan Wake


i didnt finish this game, one thing that bothering me is dream effect(blur/fuzzy) it give me headache really


----------



## AlejoZ (Sep 18, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> indont finish this game, one thing annoy
> 
> i didnt finish this game, one thing that bothering me is dream effect(blur/fuzzy) it give me headache really



It's pretty annoying


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 19, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> indont finish this game, one thing annoy
> 
> i didnt finish this game, one thing that bothering me is dream effect(blur/fuzzy) it give me headache really


Sounds like something straight out of Max Payne 2.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Sep 19, 2019)

I haven't played the original SimCity 2000 for years and years. Not sure why I didn't do it earlier, but I finally tracked down the correct ISO and burned a copy of the disk.
That nasty recreated version that EA released doesn't even begin to compare to this gem.


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 19, 2019)

PooPipeBoy said:


> I haven't played the original SimCity 2000 for years and years. Not sure why I didn't do it earlier, but I finally tracked down the correct ISO and burned a copy of the disk.
> That nasty recreated version that EA released doesn't even begin to compare to this gem.
> 
> View attachment 132221


Brings back the memories of playing it on Windows 3.1.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 19, 2019)

I was definitely in the mood for Doom last night.


----------



## Cvrk (Sep 20, 2019)

One of the BEST gaming characters in the industry.
MARCUS PHEONIX - the necessary hero! 
GEARS of WAR 4, was a cinematic splendor. It showed what an action movie can be in a strong combination of shooting and getting involved in the character development, all of this done on a video-game scale.

GEARS 5 is even so much better! *Gears 5 *is a love letter to the co-op genre
Fear not, even without 2 friends to play this, the story and the entire _Hollywood action movie_ is enough to make for an amazing single-player experience.


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 20, 2019)

They finally fixed MYZ ctd on Game Pass. Just in time... for CoD open beta.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 20, 2019)

just finished control.dope.


----------



## Cvrk (Sep 21, 2019)

Finished ...the somewhat complicated Greedfall.




It takes you an a journey. And for what is worth, it has more plot twist than Dragon Age 2(that didn t had almost any) and Dragon Age 3.
Felt boring and way too long at the end...one can go through so many narrative cutscenes until it get's sour .
There is a lot to say, however in the end I would only recommend this to a single player enthusiast, and/or people that liked Dragon Age - Greedfall being the less polished, more complicated, long story.

























Unlike Greedfall, *Gears 5 *is a title that I can recommend to everyone. If you can get past the gore, the whole thing is one amazing co-op action movie where your character get's to be in the middle of it!

Just prepare your computer, while the eye-candy I assure you it's there and this looks amazing... anything close to 4k on ultra settings will take it's toll


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 22, 2019)

lol,looked into my odyssey stats,1116 mercenaries killed in 302 hours.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 22, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> lol,looked into my odyssey stats,1116 mercenaries killed in 302 hours.


And I thought my 220 hours was alot!


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 22, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> And I thought my 220 hours was alot!


the fighting is so damn dope I go back just to kill mercenaries.
plus elysium was free so I played that too.


----------



## Rahnak (Sep 22, 2019)

Started playing (and beat) What Remains of Edith Finch by accident. What a delightfully bizarre story. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## jormungand (Sep 22, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> lol,looked into my odyssey stats,1116 mercenaries killed in 302 hours.


this is what i got in Origins till now , playing now The Curse of the Pharaohs.


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 23, 2019)

Back to Control... FO4 wears on you after a while lol. I've been meaning to get some screenshots up but man am I ever burned out on that f'in game lol. It just takes it out of me.

My god is Control a performance hog on my machine. Even with DLSS it's not that great with RTX reflections on. Running without, it's alright, but some parts still take the piss. Been racking my brain for ways around it.

But you know what is great? The built-in upscaling. No, really. I'm not sure what they're doing with it but it's much more sophisticated than what your TV or monitor does... or maybe even what a console does. I've done half a playthrough running 1366x768 internal resolution to 1080p native with the fancy reflections turned on and I honestly have about forgotten it's scaling it up. Between whatever voodoo they're working with that, the unusual post-render stuff smoothing/resolving details, and the MSAA implementation... yeah, hardly any visual difference from running straight 1080. Textures still look crisp, edges of polygons are smooth-yet-defined, volumetric light and shadows still look right (though definitely where it becomes noticable...) you really can hardly tell when just playing. Only a few things stand out, such as hair shimmering under certain circumstances... not that it doesn't always do that - it just does it a little more, probably because the MSAA already struggles to resolve the edges of those things at native resolution, so when you scale it down, blow it up, and try to make it resolve them it kind of devolves into a mass of shimmery mush. It's just not accurate enough in those situations... it looks similar to what you see in bad screen space reflections, only nowhere near as jarring as it's only certain hairs under certain lights. No biggie. Some other jaggies here and there, like those big supercomputer-sized rows of console racks... all of the metal rails and buttons look jaggy when the camera shifts. Also 'mesh' type materials that feature more alpha than actual visible material will resolve a little strangely at certain angles and distances, appearing thicker/thinner depending on how you look... I'm talking grating and chain-link types of materials.

These are things the game already has difficulties with. It's not like you run native on high settings and it all goes away. And it's all frame-to-frame. Hard to see in stills. It hates alpha maps at extreme angles. It hates volumetric lighting projected through narrow openings, as well as any faintly surfaces said lighting is cast upon. People complain about the accuracy of RTX, but the reflections actually help that a bit in this case... far less shimmer in the more accurate and nuanced reflections it gives way to under volumetric lighting. But I digress. I had to laugh because I've seen some people think it's meant to be an effect, complaining that film grain doesn't turn off or whatever. It's just the limits of the engine. You see a bit of it in any game that pushes its lighting system to the max dynamic level it can manage... it starts to stretch and become less accurate, but in exchange you get all sorts of really awesome effects and still have it run halfway decent. Since this game has specular maps for virtual every surface, it shows more. I'm not sure of the particulars of those systems, but I'll take it. Still looks super cool. If there's a way to make it to perform better with only slight degradation, I'll also accept that.

Pretty interesting graphical system to this game... full of mysteries. Funny thing is, it puts the glitchy-lookin-ass, artifacting-ass, still-sluggish DLSS to shame. I'd be curious to see the numbers on the difference, but based on what I'm seeing, the scaling performs and looks noticeably better than DLSS. By a lot, in my estimation. Really like to know what the secret sauce is. Never in my life have I ever considered upscaling viable on a 1080 display. I feel like I must be missing something, but I can't find it. It looks and runs better running medium/high settings with RTX reflections via upscaling than no RTX with everything maxed at native. For the most part it doesn't appear blurry, just smoother. I guess it's a bit of a tradeoff that you lose some of that pristine fineness in exchange for an overall more cohesive look. I'll be sure to get some screenshots of it running this way at some point. Been too immersed to really get around to it.

EDIT: Omg I just found the reel with all of the spare footage for Darling's videos... basically a compilation of all of that footage of people awkwardly standing around and doing things that run in the background of his insufferable little clips... plus a few other things that got edited out. It's called "Spare Footage" and it's only that... the awkwardness is so real and really says a lot about what kind of workplace The Bureau is. It's almost like everybody involved is actively _trying_ to make sure they don't derive any enjoyment from any of it, because they might actually hate themselves for it, haha. Well... everyone except Dr. Darling himself, of course, who's loving it all. It's one of 'those' kinds of jobs. Y'know... the kind that push you into doing these terrible, soul-sucking, unrelated, unproductive things thanks to some airhead in a cubicle trying to "spritz things up around here" from 12 floors away. I don't know what it was about that video, but I _felt_ it man... that feeling of working a job you hate and all of the stupid crap that you get pulled into because you have this stupid asshole boss who's always trying to be relatable and "bring forth that _human_ element" in spite of his blatant lack of even a rudimentary understanding of how ordinary people work.

It's like, _Fargo_-style, base-level human awkwardness, man. It's amazing. There's a part where this man and woman are forced to smush together side by side, front-and-center for the camera, as they rather uncomfortably try fruitlessly to work up sincere smiles beaming straight towards you, as though they're quite happy to be just _terribly_ awkwardly pressed against each other in this cramped research lab, just as close to one another as can be without merging, eyes darting around the room and occasionally locking for excruciating seconds, with the implication that this will be on display in the Research Center lobby, for all of their colleagues to see. Yes... completely ecstatic and very obviously in love with their work. "I mean, just look at how close those two researchers are! Literally! And they're smiling! Look at how happy they are!" Just... oh god it's so mortifying to see. The body language and eyes just scream "PLEASE help!"

Well... reading into it, _he_ actually kind of might've enjoyed it a little... something about his rapidly shifting facial expressions towards the end said he did... at least he was conflicted about it, right up until the moment ended and she darted the other way completely dejected, as if to say "thank god that's over!" At this point he looks forward vacantly, glances ambivalently in her direction, and turns to lower his head in shame before returning to his work off-screen. Oooo... the cringe is so strong in that moment. So much weird tension to it all. It's like the footage they were supposed to get was thought up by a machine fed little tidbits of actual human interaction... and these are the ideas it spit out for it's unwitting victims to try to act out. Don't think they managed to capture the vision!  It oh so perfectly answers the question "What if you had a serious and dedicated scientist write and film your internal HR flicks? Do something fun for once!"

The whole place is like the epitome of a soulless dystopian bureaucracy and it's great. I'm loving everything I find that shows more of how the organization operates on the micro scale, and what the people in it are really like. The paranatural happenings there are far from the strangest parts of the goings on in This Old House! Sometimes I think the people, their systems, and ideas are far stranger. I'm talking thier interactions with the new reality and ways of dealing with it. They just aren't all there. There isn't a single normal person working there. And yet they're all completely normal about it, like all of this weird shit with all of these weirder people is just another day... like any other at any other job. It's ordinary to them. And that's what makes them completely nuts. Even the way they try to study things and make sense of them is just wacky... like something people strung-out on meth might envision before taking apart the VCR. Only instead of the VCR they're deconstructing reality as we know it. People get hurt or even die in strange ways all of the time and all they get is a mention in an arbitrarily redacted internal report and some doctored words of sympathy for their loved ones to digest. And the reports all read like "Well "X" crazy thing and Jim died gruesomely. A geometric astral virus embedded itself in his brain. Here are the unflinching details of the event. We'll have to note this possibility moving forward. Guess we were wrong about that. Let everyone know to be careful around those things! Failure to follow these protocols will result in termination and/or death. And hey, don't forget about book club tomorrow night! Tell Sally I haven't forgotten she still owes me for her tab! - John" 

It's such a low-key brutal place to work. It's all about the little things. Nobody seems to give a shit.

It is a place that is both human as can be and yet also completely stripped of all humanizing/relatable elements. I love the world laid out in this game. At first it seems vacant and just... vague. But it actually has a lot of character to it.

It's cool to see all of these little touches thrown in. So often I find myself thinking "And these people actually work in this place."


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 23, 2019)

Drone said:


> 700+ hours of Xenoblade Chronicles X ... I've never played any other game for that long


Good grief! I know WoW and GTA5 players that haven't put that much time in. You must love that game!


----------



## Calmmo (Sep 23, 2019)

I remember trying to complete the social trees in Xenoblade Chronicles 1. I quit like 80% of the way done, still get nightmares from that.
Good game, terrible system. (finished the story tho, obviously)


----------



## Drone (Sep 23, 2019)

@lexluthermiester I absolutely do love XCX! Playing it since 2017 or something. It takes that long because I like to explore on foot just like XC1. I like to walk (not run!) and I like to do things differently. I once posted how I climbed Floating Reef and Divine Roost without flight module and it took more than 2 months to pull it off. I'm completist so I want to do everything that's possible in this game. Plus, it's super fun, infinitely big world full of mysteries and during these 700 hours not a single glitch or bug. There's a guy who walked (walked, not ran!) across XC1 and it's less than 1-2% of the actual game. And here's a walk towards Noctilum in XCX and that's less than 0.1% of the actual game (he's sprinting thou).

@Calmmo I have no problem with affinity and heart-to-heart missions. Can't wait to play XC1 remake on Switch in 2020.


----------



## Calmmo (Sep 23, 2019)

Drone said:


> @Calmmo I have no problem with affinity and heart-to-heart missions. Can't wait to play XC1 remake on Switch in 2020.



It was the generic NPC tree stuff that I hated but the completionist in me wanted to.. complete.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 23, 2019)

Drone said:


> And here's a walk towards Noctilum in XCX and that's less than 0.1% of the actual game (he's sprinting thou).


And I thought WoW was big! I'd always wanted to sit down with XCX but never did. Really beautiful game!


----------



## Drone (Sep 23, 2019)

@Calmmo if you have switch you can play remake in 2020, they'll add Bionis' Shoulder and more new stuff and maybe you'll find affinity chart less tedious this time.

@lexluthermiester It is, and it runs on a device with 2 GB RAM! I have a feeling that Monolith will remake XCX in the future like they did with XC. Maybe they'll do it after XCX2 or XCY for next gen console.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Sep 23, 2019)

Youngblood is a fun games to play just like previous Wolfenstein games. But as soon as you heard the word spewing from those girls with their accent, you wish you don't say anything good about the game, not accounting for very weak story. GTX1070 runs the game smoothly at 1080p Mein Leben! setting.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 24, 2019)

Just upgraded to a Cruiser, enjoying being able to take one some more serious 'rats . Also liking spreading out over three screens. Gives me more room to keep stuff open


----------



## Kovoet (Sep 24, 2019)

Just got F1 2019 and bought myself the G29. Installed and will give it a bash from tomorrow


----------



## moproblems99 (Sep 25, 2019)

Been playing Greedfall.  The rest of the parts for the build show up Thursday.  Doing the build in a tower 900.  Holy smokes is this case huge.  It just doesn't look big in pictures but in the room it looks like a mini-fridge.


----------



## jormungand (Sep 26, 2019)

NOW WE ARE TALKING UBISOFT!!! 

this is what i wanted !!!!!


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 26, 2019)

Man... Control is such a weird game. I'm trying to take my sweet time with it. I also play in pretty short spurts because the longer I play, the more I get lost... both literally and in just being able to detect enough to be really making any sense of things.

My running theory is that whatever is behind This Old House actually controls everyone in the Bureau... like, I mean total, absolute control... cruelly enough through the mechanisms which also manifest individuality. It uses their natural curiosity and desire for their own preconceived brand of order to basically coerce them into 'learning' the things it knows it needs to feed them in order for them to willingly and organically manifest the behavior it wants. I mean, it can manifest pretty much any reality it wants for them in order to probe their reactions and thus steer them where it wants to go. It can be seen as whatever it wants to be seen as, or even not be seen at all. Which makes you wonder... who's really studying who? And I think the people at the very top, particularly the ones who've been there since the discovery, can sense it... sometimes they crack a little in this spooky sort of way. They're tiny moments, but they grab you. Or at least they grab me. I can feel the fear. Darling sees it. From where I'm at in the game and just picking up the side stuff scattered about, he knows there's no control on the part of the Bureau... and probably knows there never was, though that part he only recently pieced together.

But still they forge ahead, as if they've lost the ability to truly see anything else. There's an inherent emptiness to it - a superficiality. They're simply consumed by the whole affair and have been for so long they've sort of forgotten themselves... just not quite enough that they fully realize, which I suspect is part of the illusion maintained by the house. As far as they can see, nothing has really changed over time. Business as usual, inside and out. But from the outside looking in they are entirely predictable caricatures, you and Jesse both are lead to that observation pretty much immediately. They appear as puppets with the motions so firmly embedded into their identities that the master needs no strings. The people and the roles have all become one in the same. They all behave fairly normally, but you can just tell that something isn't right in the air.

The whole thing really keeps coming back to that archetype of the tyrannical bureaucracy. You submit willingly to its influence on you and your personhood, but because of the tunnel-vision induced in the process are unable to recognize you are not steering in the direction you think you are. Hell, you build it yourself, never thinking anything of it. You don't think to question it, let alone defy it. It's a new reality. A new paradigm. But it looks just like the old one, while simultaneously promising you a newness that never actually reaches you. You keep pushing for it and never consider this. You're almost there! Just keep crawling through the system's labyrinths. As far as I can tell, the entire world of this game and the characters' interactions with it are just a big metaphor for that. I'd like to know what its answer to that interpretation might be, as it greatly contradicts Jesse's motivations for involving herself with the place... and I'm not referring to looking for her brother. Sometimes I don't think that's ever what it's been about for her. There are a couple of others who seem to deviate... who operate alongside the rest but aren't 'with' the rest. They aren't there for any lofty, underlying goal. Even if they implicitly say they are, that's not what they answer to with their actions. Begs the question of what the real distractions are. I think they're there for themselves... to be immersed in the moments. And in doing so manage to remain themselves in spite of all of the forces tugging and mazes leading. And their ways of navigating things reflect that. There is the small handful of what I'd call true individuals and then there is the heard of pseudo-individuals... they themselves are organs in a unified entity while a character like Jesse is more like a virus in disguise. The organs and even the smaller cells are all distinctive in shape, size, color, and function but their make-up and roles lack the agency of the body they serve.

I dunno... these ideas are hard to parse when dealing with a world that is presented as being equally as surreal as it is mundane. Maybe it's a critique of the procedural mindset? Maybe it's trying to say that sometimes in trying to take control of things so much bigger than you, no... bigger than _people_ you actually wind-up unwittingly at the mercy of their influence on you. I *feel* like they're trying to say something smart about the human condition, but I'm having a hard time getting the full way there. Is this game honestly trying to make me question the entire human race's ideas about understanding the universe and our notions on putting that to use? Or maybe it's all about self-insight, identity, and introspection... the many "I's" of the you and me. *shrugs* hell if I know. I find it pretty damned interesting though! The whole thing is this unholy union of business, science, government, and mythical thinking. This is my shit. The whole thing is like a big, convoluted postmodernist joke. It's all bullshit and I eat it up. It's been a while since a game made me think like this. That's usually something unique to books for me. For all I know the ending sucks, but a lot of my favorite stuff across mediums has lacked a lot of the things that make up a good, complete story... but because they captivated my imagination in ways that things more immediately 'good' often don't, I remember them better.


Also the combat gets fuggen awwweeesome when you get going with some skills. I primarily focused on maxing launch and energy. Early in I went for health so I could afford to be more reactive, and that paid off. Once you start working a lil levitate in with dodge AND you get the hang of launching shit all at the same time, things get pretty crazy. Seize is also good for drawing off most of the heat, but kind of boring. I'd rather be hoisting large objects and fallen enemies as I float up over balconies to start tossing shit at enemies below... alternating between that and the upgraded grip as I carve out my mid-air reign over the area. Let them shoot rockets for me to volley back! Forget the shield. No need. All-out offense works best... though only if you use every means at every immediate opportunity.

Nah, but the gameplay is really, really good as you get further along. You find yourself juggling all of these different moves and it all just feels so right. I take back what I said about feeling constrained. Once you get rolling with the right skills it's like you can do anything. Though that's not to say it's not still a challenge. It's more to stay on top of. And the basic premise is that you have to believe you can really do anything and then act it out. Try to face it like a mere mortal and you die like one. Fight like a psychokinetic deity and you become that. It's sick as all hell.


----------



## moproblems99 (Sep 26, 2019)

Arg, the Mobo and 3700x got delayed till tomorrow...Pooh bear


----------



## jormungand (Sep 28, 2019)

Wow wow wow!!
if they make a game called mythology they will have my money every single part


----------



## moproblems99 (Sep 28, 2019)

The rest of the parts have arrived.  Tomorrow I build!

https://pcpartpicker.com/list/rhcQzN

LOL....This case is 16" x 19" x 28.5" (406mm x 482mm x 724mm).  So. Big.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 28, 2019)

jormungand said:


>


If I ever saw a critter like that, I'd get out the RPG and have at it...



moproblems99 said:


> The rest of the parts have arrived.  Tomorrow I build!
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/list/rhcQzN
> 
> LOL....This case is 16" x 19" x 28.5" (406mm x 482mm x 724mm).  So. Big.


Very nice! Love that case! I personally want the white version. Gonna do a White, Silver & Gold build with it. Not sure whether I want to do white lighting or red....


----------



## moproblems99 (Sep 28, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Very nice! Love that case! I personal want the white version. Gonna do a White, Silver & Gold build with it. Not sure whether I want to do white lighting or red....



I mean this thing is huge.  I thought I was going to have it on my desk.  But nope, it needs a desk of its own.  I thought my T81 was big.  The Tower 900 is my lazy way out of doing the wall mount open case or desk case I wanted to do.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 28, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> I mean this thing is huge. I thought I was going to have it on my desk. But nope, it needs a desk of its own.


My current system already has it's own stand, so that is covered.


----------



## Khonjel (Sep 28, 2019)

> Was playing State of Decay Year One
> 11 hours in fighting an infestation
> the character is tired mid-fight (is a state)
> the zombies are tearing her apart
> flashback to Brett dying same way. R.I.P Brett
> restart PC in panic
> savefile gone. game start from scratch.
> literally crying right now
> uninstall game

It's my first survival type game. I usually avoid them but got kinda addicted the past week. I know it's ALL my fault but truthfully the game's kinda a chore and if you know me (which you don't) I play single player games only once, but at near 100% completion and never touch it again. I just remember the minute details in later play through. Feel like cheating.

Maybe I'll pick up some other similar games or pick it up 5 years from now when I forget the game lore.

So need some single player zombie survival game suggestions. More emphasis on survival and NPC interaction.


----------



## oobymach (Sep 28, 2019)

Lets see, Dying Light, Dead Island, Days Gone, all good zombie games, Days Gone is fantastic and really long for a single player game.

Currently replaying Dead Space, also a good horror zombie type game.


----------



## Khonjel (Sep 28, 2019)

oobymach said:


> Lets see, Dying Light, Dead Island, Days Gone, all good zombie games, Days Gone is fantastic and really long for a single player game.
> 
> Currently replaying Dead Space, also a good horror zombie type game.


Didn't like Dead Island. Maybe cause it's 1st person? Don't have PS4 so Days Gone is out. I liked it though. Maybe check out Dying Light. Buth tbh I don't like fighting that much. I WILL sweat against irl players but kinda hate going against AI. Always feel like it's either too hard for the sake of it or too easy cause the game realises I'll be stuck indefinitely if not. And iirc there's parkour/melee in Dying Light?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 28, 2019)

Khonjel said:


> And iirc there's parkour/melee in Dying Light?


Yes, there is. It’s the backbone of the game.  There is a bit of a learning curve in the beginning with it, but as the game progresses the parkour becomes a sweet second nature thing!  

Lots of melee involved (although once you get a bow that’s a game changer.  You can get firearms too, but all they are is a big neon sign over your head that says “lunch.”  The game is 1st person, though, so probably it’s not one you’d pick.  IMHO though, one of the all-time great games, though!


----------



## jormungand (Sep 28, 2019)

oobymach said:


> Lets see, Dying Light, Dead Island, Days Gone, all good zombie games, Days Gone is fantastic and really long for a single player game.
> 
> Currently replaying Dead Space, also a good horror zombie type game.


oh boi DEAD SPACE what a game, it will stay in my list of best games ive played with a gold badge to its side.


----------



## Cvrk (Sep 28, 2019)

@jormungand my AC never looked so good. you have a nice graphics card. w8 for next year to upgrade mine. enjoy Origins, however, Oddysey is the true masterpiece.
@Apocalypsee _whatever was spewing from those girls mouth_ is actually for me the best part of the game, and one of the only good parts of the game was voice acting and the moments where i saw the sisters together in a cutscene. they are white-trash, but their heart is in the right place. i love what they did with the sisters...just hope next time for a better Wolfenstein.
For me it was hard, i wasted so much money on the deluxe edition with buddy pass incorporated and everything ...not worth it, and of the biggest letdowns of the year in terms of gaming.

On a side note, hoping to finish the biggest surprise of the year, and since we are in October probably the best game of the year for me ...*Gears 5*.
Wish I had money for Code Vein


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 28, 2019)

Khonjel said:


> Didn't like Dead Island. Maybe cause it's 1st person? Don't have PS4 so Days Gone is out. I liked it though. Maybe check out Dying Light. Buth tbh I don't like fighting that much. I WILL sweat against irl players but kinda hate going against AI. Always feel like it's either too hard for the sake of it or too easy cause the game realises I'll be stuck indefinitely if not. And iirc there's parkour/melee in Dying Light?


Dead island really wasn't as good, game-play wise as Dying Light. I liked the story on Dead Island, maybe a little better, but the gameplay for DL was nice. Looking forward to DL2. Not to say you will or won't like it, but don't judge it too much by Dead island. Yes, there's parkour of a sort in DL, and personally, thought it was done pretty well.


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 28, 2019)

Cvrk said:


> On a side note, hoping to finish the biggest surprise of the year, and since we are in October probably the best game of the year for me ...*Gears 5*.


Yeah, seems like that one is REALLY going over well. The only Gears of War I played was the first one as a teenager... you never forget the first time you use that chainsaw. I was just the right age for that to be the most addicting thing ever, hehe.

Played the crap out of that game, but none of the rest. Much preferred the Killzone series back then... that was always more up my alley. But given the reception of Gears 5, I may have to revisit it.


...sooo, I've just completed the Ashtray Maze in Control... should I quit now? It gets more awesome from there? Or... is that not possible?


----------



## jormungand (Sep 28, 2019)

Cvrk said:


> @jormungand my AC never looked so good. you have a nice graphics card. w8 for next year to upgrade mine. enjoy Origins, however, Oddysey is the true masterpiece.



from my point of view i know that the card is helping a lot but i had only a few tweaks down with my gtx 1070.
The resolution its what i think helps a lot the crispy graphics in this game, 1440p plus this particular part of the map its beautiful and refined with details.








AC Odyssey+ dlcs its number 1 along with Hellblade Senuas Sacrifice in my wishlist once they put them on deal

BTW the Ghost Recon Breakpoint beta looks amazing too, my system was pushing 60+ 70+fps. Maybe they will optimize more the game for better performance.


----------



## Calmmo (Sep 29, 2019)

This past week
Greedfall, half way through encountered a game breaking bug and have no main story quests to do
moved on to finishing LiS2 ep3+4 (meh)
and just started Plague Tale


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 29, 2019)

Past few days - Void Bastards. It's fun and dying is pretty much a must so I don't get annoyed.


----------



## Khonjel (Sep 29, 2019)

Playing AC Origins atm. Man! I haven't been awed by an AC game since forever. Not the world, mind you. AC worlds always were expansive and detailed. But the little touches of attention to detail. The targets sleep during night and I can just meditate until it gets dark and cold blood assassinate their dumb sleeping ass.

I always hated the fact that Assassin's Creed is only in name. This game is changing what I always asummed about AC games. I might just do a stealth-only or minimal-open-fight play through.


----------



## PLSG08 (Sep 29, 2019)

Khonjel said:


> Playing AC Origins atm. Man! I haven't been awed by an AC game since forever. Not the world, mind you. AC worlds always were expansive and detailed. But the little touches of attention to detail. The targets sleep during night and I can just meditate until it gets dark and cold blood assassinate their dumb sleeping ass.
> 
> I always hated the fact that Assassin's Creed is only in name. This game is changing what I always asummed about AC games. I might just do a stealth-only or minimal-open-fight play through.


You'd love Odyssey then. Its a *really* big world. The story is kinda bland but the world is just so rich and overly detailed. I might DL it again someday. 


Been playing playing the new Gears game recently and I'm loving it so far. My new setup helps a ton as well. Can't wait to try out more games with it. My Current games are MH:World, R6:Siege, Forza Horizon 4, Apex Legends, and Gears 5. The RTX 2060 is a hell of an upgrade from my trusty RX 480 D:


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 29, 2019)

Khonjel said:


> Playing AC Origins atm. Man! I haven't been awed by an AC game since forever. Not the world, mind you. AC worlds always were expansive and detailed. But the little touches of attention to detail. The targets sleep during night and I can just meditate until it gets dark and cold blood assassinate their dumb sleeping ass.
> 
> I always hated the fact that Assassin's Creed is only in name. This game is changing what I always asummed about AC games. I might just do a stealth-only or minimal-open-fight play through.


The best personal challenges In had were to see how many forts or fortresses I could stealthily eliminate the garrison without raising an alarm.  The hardest were the huge fortresses, because guards change positions to distant positions, and I never could find a discernible pattern.  

Always going through the trouble of taking a body up to the parapets and dumping over the side solved the body-finding problem.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 29, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> The best personal challenges In had were to see how many forts or fortresses I could stealthily eliminate the garrison without raising an alarm.  The hardest were the huge fortresses, because guards change positions to distant positions, and I never could find a discernible pattern.
> 
> Always going through the trouble of taking a body up to the parapets and dumping over the side solved the body-finding problem.


better kill them before they can raise the alarm
ghost arrows work best for that,they go through walls


----------



## jormungand (Sep 29, 2019)

PLSG08 said:


> You'd love Odyssey then. Its a *really* big world. The story is kinda bland but the world is just so rich and overly detailed. I might DL it again someday.
> 
> 
> Been playing playing the new Gears game recently and I'm loving it so far. My new setup helps a ton as well. Can't wait to try out more games with it. My Current games are MH:World, R6:Siege, Forza Horizon 4, Apex Legends, and Gears 5. The RTX 2060 is a hell of an upgrade from my trusty RX 480 D:


i spent 200+ hrs in MHW then i stopped, waiting for the release of Iceborne for pc.
Its GoW 5 like 4...IMO gow 4 fell short from 1 and 2 story and the gameplay was straight forward and boring.



cucker tarlson said:


> better kill them before they can raise the alarm
> ghost arrows work best for that,they go through walls


Origins dont have ghost arrows.... will be like using a .50 cal lol




STAY AWAY FROM ME GOLDEN BEAST REDCROWN !!!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 29, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> better kill them before they can raise the alarm
> ghost arrows work best for that,they go through walls


I play without ghost arrows in Odyssey. More of a challenge.  First stop always is a trip to the bonfire alarm in both games to boobytrap it.


----------



## Cvrk (Sep 29, 2019)

@jormungand man, that looks so good. your right it's probably the resolution. 
on my wish list i got Borderlands 3, Nioh, and Star Wars Fallen Order (due to release this year November). 

Finished Gears 5, there is a twist in the story that will have consequences depending what decision you made for Gears 6. 
Also played Shaolin vs Wutang. 




The sound in this game is very good! Really an awesome one of the kind game for the martial arts movies back in the days, they did an amazing job with this one. 

Also "playing" Saltybets. You can "gamble" fake money on mugen fights that people play on Twitch. It's super intense and fun. The characters start at tire B i think and they go up to X. Crazy part is that you got the most insane characters like Wolverine vs Turkey. 
Yes a huge turkey that jumps up and down and of course wolverine
I watch sometimes these mugen fights at work and bet on them. Again, fake money.


----------



## Kovoet (Sep 29, 2019)

Right started playing F1 2019. The G29 wheel is awesome, but definitely toned down the feedback. Not as easy as first thought but loving it. Makes a nice change from the likes of call of duty and ghost recon.
Really glad I got it.


----------



## Khonjel (Sep 30, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> The best personal challenges In had were to see how many forts or fortresses I could stealthily eliminate the garrison without raising an alarm.  The hardest were the huge fortresses, because guards change positions to distant positions, and I never could find a discernible pattern.
> 
> Always going through the trouble of taking a body up to the parapets and dumping over the side solved the body-finding problem.


Wait! You have to clear the whole garrison? I thought you only killed the commander and looted their treasure.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 30, 2019)

Khonjel said:


> Wait! You have to clear the whole garrison? I thought you only killed the commander and looted their treasure.


 Now where is the fun in that? No one lives in my path as I pass.


----------



## Khonjel (Sep 30, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Now where is the fun in that? No one lives in my path as I pass.


Aw! I usually keep some fortresses/enemy checkpoints intact. I learned from Far Cry 3 that clearing everything makes the game boring. Haven't played any Far Cry since but since this is Ubisoft I thought same things apply. The random fights on the streets with enemy patrols is very exciting imo. Otoh I don't have much time anymore to do complete enemy stealth massacre anymore. I have to spare a little time to play Insurgency Sandstorm to feed my adrenaline junky brain.

Also started playing Homefront The Revolution. There's this constant phone beeping bug that's exhausting and I haven't progressed much in the story but I can already tell you I fucking wanna punch Dana Moore of the resistance and the two fucling dumwit white trash guards that caught and sucker punched/kicked me when I was trying to catch up with their cell.

And the dumb bitch didn't even apologise for trying to cut off my nipples. I can understand the dumb pieces of shit guards as "oh-look-at-me-I-got-gun-and-I'm-invincible" syndrome but the bitch tried to start torturing me before even asking questions. Fuck the resistance if it's filled with sadists and dumb pieces of shit like them.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 30, 2019)

Khonjel said:


> Aw! I usually keep some fortresses/enemy checkpoints intact. I learned from Far Cry 3 that clearing everything makes the game boring.


The forts partially populate again, and besides, there is so much more to go do elsewhere that it never gets boring for me.


Khonjel said:


> Also started playing Homefront The Revolution. There's this constant phone beeping bug that's exhausting and I haven't progressed much in the story but I can already tell you I fucking wanna punch Dana Moore of the resistance and the two fucling dumwit white trash guards that caught and sucker punched/kicked me when I was trying to catch up with their cell.
> 
> And the dumb bitch didn't even apologise for trying to cut off my nipples. I can understand the dumb pieces of shit guards as "oh-look-at-me-I-got-gun-and-I'm-invincible" syndrome but the bitch tried to start torturing me before even asking questions. Fuck the resistance if it's filled with sadists and dumb pieces of shit like them.


Good game!! I enjoyed it.  Don’t worry, that is not representative of the resistance. Understandably though, they are going to be wary at first.  Things actually get much better for your relationship and position with them.


----------



## metalfiber (Oct 1, 2019)

Play'n Borderlands 3, It's a good shooter but the character movement seems slower than Rage 2's. That's a good thing for me at least. I'm not using my death grip that was hurting my hands in Rage 2. Of coarse the production value is miles ahead of Rage 2 in the humor and graphics. I picked Moze the soldier/gunner for the Mech which you can jump in for an extra bit of fire power and a bit more protection to boot. This game has to be a gun protesters nightmare. There're so many  different type guns it hard to keep them them straight. I just find a couple that fits my style and stick with it them till the same kind come around with better specs...i love suicidal splash damage. GearBox went all out with the size of Borderlands 3. It's by far the biggest of them all with many different planets and you'll need the several modes of transportations provided on those planets. Driving mechanics are excellent and remind me of Twisted Metal or other car battle games.


----------



## PLSG08 (Oct 1, 2019)

jormungand said:


> i spent 200+ hrs in MHW then i stopped, waiting for the release of Iceborne for pc.


I'm at 340 hrs in MHW now and tbh its the only RPG game i'm playing haha. Been helping all my friends farm for iceborne too. Kinda sucks that at the end Capcom couldn't release simultaneously, but better late than ever I guess


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Oct 1, 2019)

I haven't played Soldat for a long time until today and forgot how engaging it is.
Free to download and playing offline against bots is a blast.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 1, 2019)

Still playing Spyro Reignited Trilogy, this time Spyro3 from these. These just feel even better than what these were on PS1 when I played as a kid, never owned any of these but loaned from my cousin 

Nothing pisses me off more in these than when you miss a single gem on a stage and you spend forever finding it.


----------



## Khonjel (Oct 1, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> The forts partially populate again, and besides, there is so much more to go do elsewhere that it never gets boring for me.
> 
> Good game!! I enjoyed it.  Don’t worry, that is not representative of the resistance. Understandably though, they are going to be wary at first.  Things actually get much better for your relationship and position with them.


Hmmm. Played it some more. I am loving the no-holding-hands approach of the game so far. It doesn't say go here, climb here to reach there. I'm roaming around the building avoiding patrolling guards figuring out how to reach the 2nd floor. But when I did, man it feels good. It also means I fried myself the first te trying to hack terminals and accidentally threw a nade instead of GTK during training INSIDE the safe house. A health kit wasted :sad:

The enemies are dumb as ox in the first red zone. They were plentiful enough in the yellow zone to be scary. But now that I liberated the zone, I kinda feel bad. I wanted to bump up the difficulty to highest (it's now in middle) but seems like you can't change mid-game. Have to start all over again. Boo!

Thankfully I don't have to deal with resistance leaders outside the phone that much.

The gunshot and explosions lack bass or boom imo. Maybe cause I'm using earbud. But have no problem in Insurgency Sandstorm which imo has the best weapon sounds in the market.

Traversing via bike is awful. I avoid it if I can


----------



## Kovoet (Oct 1, 2019)

Absolutely love this game. F1 2019 awesome game but not as easy as it looks


----------



## lmille16 (Oct 1, 2019)

Borderlands 3 is the current addiction as I've pretty much just lost interest in Battlefield 5. Re-downloaded COD Black Ops (the OG) for nastalgia. The numbers, Mason!


----------



## Deleted member 158293 (Oct 1, 2019)

Playing Orwell, Government Surveillance Simulator lately.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Oct 1, 2019)

I may give this Orwell a shot.  I went to check it out after reading yakk's post...and I already own it.  Didn't remember purchasing it...but whatever....

The reviews seem positive...downloading now.





In closing, thought I'd mention it's on sale.  $2.49 for the base game.

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Cvrk (Oct 4, 2019)

Im am so deep in co-op it's silly.
I am torn.

Nioh, is a complete sht game if played alone on a PC using a keyboard and mouse.
Same exact experience but with a friend that knows how to play soul games, makes it for one insanly good coop...no joke probably the best coop experience i have ever had.

Will never what so ever recommend Nioh as a single player experience. Stay away!
However in co-op it is a complete different experience and worth every cent (still an expensive game after years from it's initial launch)
_______

Just picked up Code Vein, I craved and agave. Problem is none of my friends did the same... So far I will be playing this in single player. Will test co-op and let you guys  know.

Nioh, Forza 4, Code Vein, Black Ops zombies (@lmille16 the numbers, Maison) should keep me busy until December...when Star Wars Fallen Order comes out.

_How many of you think Fallen Order will be a complete disaster? _


----------



## Khonjel (Oct 4, 2019)

Irony of the decade. Any shit game is fun with friends. I always hear people forced to buy shit games due to peer pressure only to lament the purchase later. Anthem, Fallout 76, Battlefield V are always the main culprits.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 4, 2019)

I'm playing Call of duty mobile...
It's actually call of duty..
It has an the best old maps line Crash, Nuketown etc...
I highly recommend it for anyone that likes call of duty.. in super impressed with this Android port


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 4, 2019)

The newest isn't always the best..

Playing DOA5 and this is hella better than 6


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 4, 2019)

TW Three Kingdoms here. Tried a few factions. Its fun, but the whole romance / legendary hero thing doesn't work for me. It feels inflated and what you get on the battlefield are extremely long drawn out duels that really go nowhere. It barely ever happens that a lost duel changes the tide of battle. If you're out of units, you're a goner anyway. The interesting bit here, is that some hero classes can give your entire retinue guerrilla tactics so you do vanguard deployment with entire armies. Other than that. Meh.

The better part of Three Kingdoms is the campaign map really. Its an interesting one because China is a one big circle, an arena really. Lots of mountain ranges with small passages, like a well designed Deathmatch map in a shooter. Tons of strategic locations to get ambushing done or block a river or mountain passage, so you can really get a strategic game plan going on the land you want to acquire and make it easy to defend. Compared to Shogun... much better.

So far I think the map is the only thing the game has going for it, above Shogun (2). The unit roster I feel is lacking compared to it; just a list of varying sword units, spear units, the usual cavalry and one trebuchet. Archery is mildly interesting with fire arrows and forests burning down, and that's about it. And... compared to Warhammer... holy crap, such poverty in variety. The game did borrow some of Warhammer's improvements though which is good.

Is it obvious that I want CA to make Shogun 3?


----------



## Sithaer (Oct 4, 2019)

Taking a break from Borderlands 3 before I burn myself out,put ~90 hours into the game since the relase '100% Solo'.
Current main char is 'End Game' capable already and I plan on leveling a new char but definitely not now.

So for now I'm playing the Batman Arkham serie since I kinda liked Asylum back in the days and EPIC recently gave them away for free+Origins I had on Steam from a few $ boundle. 

This will keep me busy for a while until I feel like playing FPS games again,I like to switch genres every now and then to keep myself interested in gaming. _'I do have my fav genres tho'_


----------



## metalfiber (Oct 5, 2019)

Borderlands 3 is huge. Just when you've thought there's no more areas to open, another area opens.

I would say ouch but it's the tracer rounds off of my gun....I can run faster than light.


----------



## robot zombie (Oct 5, 2019)

So I'm having a pretty routine run with Fallout 4 atm and I stumbled upon some chalk. Just one of a few hundred junk items that breaks down into crafting materials for weapons, armor, explosives, drugs, healing items, structures, yadda yadda. But then I thought it strange that 'chalk' is considered a junk item when chalk itself is already sort of a base substance. It is itself a material that you add to things, much like other materials like copper, rubber, plastic, what have you. Those are not junk items, but actual crafting materials. So why is chalk different? I mean, you can't usually break a stick of chalk down into anything but chalk dust, which is still just 'chalk.'

So I had a look at what 'chalk' breaks down to in the Fallout universe. Apparently, they make sticks of chalk... you know, the kind your teacher uses... from... ASBESTOS. So in every school there was asbestos dust all over everything and hanging in the air, moving through all of the ductwork and draft openings.

Little things like that make you realize that if WW3 hadn't done them in, they were STILL screwed. Fallout's pre-war era is... interesting. I mean, your character him/herself has a butler robot for things like household tasks and helping with the baby that also has dedicated arms for things like a circular saw and a laser canon. And that's considered pretty normal. So there's that.

And then there's the fact that all cars run on miniaturized nuclear reactors that are not only containable, but actually generate enough power to move a car over long stretches in spite of being about the size of a small chair. Also, computers exist and are reasonably sized, along with semi-autonomous robots capable of rather impressively complex problem-solving... all without ever inventing solid-state transistors... it's all vacuum tube tech.

There's so much stuff you gloss over like "Okay... goofy mid-century-modern sci-fi... got it" but when you start putting individual elements under the microscope it's all pretty bizarre and twisted. The cartoonishness of it all almost makes it twice as dark and/or strange.


----------



## Rahnak (Oct 5, 2019)

Decided to pay more attention to seasonal events in FH4 in this series. Unlocked the new Mclaren 600 LT last week and yesterday this new beauty.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 5, 2019)

Rahnak said:


> Decided to pay more attention to seasonal events in FH4 in this series. Unlocked the new Mclaren 600 LT last week and yesterday this new beauty.
> View attachment 133400


How do you get great action shots like that? Looks great.
I was in the Highlands this morning trying my best not to roll it


----------



## Rahnak (Oct 5, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> How do you get great action shots like that? Looks great.
> I was in the Highlands this morning trying my best not to roll it


Just driving along/racing and entering photo mode. You can do it anytime, just press up on your D-pad if you're playing with a controller. (As you can see by the tire marks, that wasn't my first attempt )
The photo mode in FH4 is a little odd though. Once you take a picture you have to save and then share it so it'll show up in your Forza Hub (desktop app) from where you can then download it to your PC. A bit too over complicated, imo.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 5, 2019)

Rahnak said:


> Just driving along/racing and entering photo mode. You can do it anytime, just press up on your D-pad if you're playing with a controller. (As you can see by the tire marks, that wasn't my first attempt )
> The photo mode in FH4 is a little odd though. Once you take a picture you have to save and then share it so it'll show up in your Forza Hub (desktop app) from where you can then download it to your PC. A bit too over complicated, imo.


Ah, I see. You were on the move when you hit P (or D in your case, I'm on keyboard). 
I'll have another go and yes, the whole process is a little long-winded, but it's okay when you get used to the controls.


----------



## Cvrk (Oct 5, 2019)

So far so _not _so good.
Spent about 35 minutes into the character creations screen and some 2 hours in the first part of the *Code Vein* (single player) game.
The story is good. Even without any friends, I see this a different take on a genre, there is so much lore and interesting things...I am sure this story will have a great plot twist. Graphics also look and feel very smooth and beautiful.

The unique aspect never been done before, dark-souls like game + anime all combined into a very fast-changing class system, multi-weapon fighting stances.

Thing is the rest of the game is 95% fighting. ANd it's not too good....Very much made for consoles, and intended to be placed 100% with a controller the skills are hard to manage on a keyboard. Even tho after few more hours one can get used to the skill system, you need to pass the not very fluid combat mechanics.
Code Vein does not have dark souls combat. It's slower, it waits for the animation, it's ...not that great.








I will have a hard time trying to convince any friend of mine to buy this because- of the combat system.
____








*Nioh *story is all over the place. After a few cutscenes, i have not understood anything, except for the dark- sad fealling that it gives you.
Like I said before if you only stick with co-op the game is worth it.
And coming only hours apart from Nioh's very fluid combat system....Code Vein feels so slow and sluggish.  Granted both games fully meant to be played with a controller, at least Nioh is done right.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 5, 2019)

FH4 snapped with Game DVR.


----------



## Roddey (Oct 7, 2019)

The Sojourn


----------



## metalfiber (Oct 7, 2019)

Finished Borderlands 3. It was a really good game and i did like 95 percent of the nook and cranny quest too. I thought i'd install the Rockstar store and get ready for RDR2. So i'm creating some mayhem in GTA5 at the moment. GTA5 has crashed so many times it ain't funny...I'll have to do the standard fixes like disable Steam overlay and such. I hate having to run two stores just to play one game. Later in the month i'll play though Alan Wake for Halloween's sake.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 9, 2019)

I've been playing a bit of Die Young, probably one of the highest quality true indie games to come out in a couple years.  I actually nearly never buy EA, but I did on this because I saw promise. It's been out in final release for about a month now, and my faith was justified!  This game is alot of funQ It is stealth, adventure, climbing/parkouring, and some survival.  If unsure, maybe check out some videos of gameplay.  I have some screens here.



Spoiler: Screenshots: Die Young


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 9, 2019)

I tried to get back into Final Fantasy XV. And i did... For 10 mins until i threw the controller at the wall and Alt+F4'd.

I cant get used to using a controller


----------



## JC316 (Oct 10, 2019)

metalfiber said:


> Later in the month i'll play though Alan Wake for Halloween's sake.



Playing through this myself. Always do in October.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 10, 2019)

More of Die Young tonight.  Avoiding the lunatic psycho killers is fun.  Stay in tall grass or sunflowers and they can't see you...but the poisonous snakes can.  The stray, ravenous dogs are everywhere.  So climbing becomes the go to action, in the same sense that in Dying Light the safest place was almost always up on buildings.  I definitely recommend it.








Spoiler: Additional Die Young screenshots


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 10, 2019)

Playing Prince of Persia: Sands of Time from the retail release off the two installation CD-ROM discs. Threw together some old parts, and installed Windows 8.1 Pro x64 since it has the later removed from Windows 10 Macrovision SECDRV.sys disabled.

The avatar change came the setup installer.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 10, 2019)

God of War on PS NOW for PC.  It's a bit of a motion blur mess and 30 fps is kind of sad considering I have 1 gig down internet... but the game is so good just in itself that I am still being drawn in. It would however be more fun at high refresh as a native PC game. I will be cancelling my trial for PS NOW PC and waiting to play this game and many other Sony exclusives in full on the Playtstation 5 next year. Hopefully they can run 60 fps on PS5.



biffzinker said:


> Playing Prince of Persia: Sands of Time from the retail release off the two installation CD-ROM discs. Threw together some old parts, and installed Windows 8.1 Pro x64 since it has the later removed from Windows 10 Macrovision SECDRV.sys disabled.
> 
> The avatar change came the setup installer.



sands of time is one of my all time fav games... played it on launch day on a nice tube tv... those were good times...


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 10, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> sands of time is one of my all time fav games... played it on launch day on a nice tube tv... those were good times...


It's unusual seeing it rendered at a higher resolution above the original 1600×1200 maximum. Installed a mod to bump the res to 2560x1440.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 10, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Playing Prince of Persia: Sands of Time from the retail release off the two installation CD-ROM discs. Threw together some old parts, and installed Windows 8.1 Pro x64 since it has the later removed from Windows 10 Macrovision SECDRV.sys disabled.
> 
> The avatar change came the setup installer.


I’ve done the same thing for a slew of older games, including retail versions that will run on 8.1 but not 10.  There are quite a few that never went digital, so W8.1 is the only option to keep them alive.


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 10, 2019)

everday is busyday, no choice i only secretly play zumba deluxe on office pc


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 10, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> There are quite a few that never went digital,


Looked at buying PoP: SoT again at GoG but it's currently $10.

Slipstreaming updates into the Windows 8.1 iso wasn't a huge time sink, and neither installing the drivers so figured I'll save the money.


----------



## Drone (Oct 10, 2019)

@biffzinker I played PoP Sands of Time (when it was a giveaway by Ubi) on Windows 10. It works perfectly, not a single bug/glitch. After reading your post I wonder what's the difference between retail and uplay version


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 10, 2019)

Kerbel Space Program.  Just discovered it.

My Mun landing skills need work though...  or is this "good enough?"


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 10, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> Kerbel Space Program.  Just discovered it.
> 
> My Mun landing skills need work though...  or is this "good enough?"


Eh. Everything's air-droppable...



once.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 10, 2019)

Ahhzz said:


> Eh. Everything's air-droppable...
> 
> 
> 
> once.



Jokes on you then!  The Mun has no Air!


----------



## Tegos (Oct 10, 2019)

Currently playing Dragon Ball Xenoverse 2. Really happy to see they improved or fixed some of the problems I had with the first game, especially the insane amount of RNG that governed Xenoverse 1's gameplay, and the addition of more (and actually decent) side content. 

However some problems from the first game are still there: the A.I is still pretty bad, the grinding on higher levels is still infuriatingly slow (not to mention how you only get 2 attribute points per level after reaching level 85. *TWO*), the game is packed with (_not very reasonably-priced_) DLC, and the difficulty is still quite inconsistent at times. Also, a new problem that wasn't really present in DBXV1 is that some specific side content won't be avaliable if you're not playing online (_for whatever reason_)

All in all, it's a fun button-mashy 3D brawler/beat 'em up for Dragon Ball fans. Can't really recommend it for anyone else, though.


----------



## Rahnak (Oct 10, 2019)

Started playing AC: Unity last weekend and man, they really went overboard with the amount of NPCs (for lack of a better word) in the game. I wish you could turn it down a notch.
That aside, the free running/parkour animations are much better than previous games and very satisfying when you move smoothly and don't awkwardly hit something.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 10, 2019)

Everspace was cheap so i decided to give it ago... my wireless 360 controller ended up embedded in the same hole as the FF-XV one yesterday.

Maybe im just getting too old for this shit.


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 11, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Maybe im just getting too old for this shit.


Maybe your preference is keyboard and mouse?


----------



## Liquid Cool (Oct 11, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Maybe im just getting too old for this shit.



If it's any consolation...my experience(and frustration level) with the xbox mirrored yours to some degree.  I don't know if I'm dyslexic, or if it is because I'm left handed....or possibly it could be tied to a TBI that I have to live with...I just couldn't get the hang of those controllers.  AND I assure you it wasn't for lack of trying.  I don't give up easily....

Essentially...my problem can be boiled down to this...when I wanted to go right, I'd go left...and vice versa.

I ended up returning it... 

Best Regards,

Liquid Cool


----------



## metalfiber (Oct 11, 2019)

I can't get GTA5  to run without random crashes and believe me i've tried everything except the right thing. It's stability is making me unstable. So i switched to Saints Row The Third for some mindless mayhem and it's running fine.

Has anybody played Call of Cthulhu by publisher Focus? They have published some good games as of late and i wondered if this was another one...maybe i'll play it and Alan Wake for Halloween's sake.









						Call of Cthulhu Review - IGN
					

Cyanide’s Lovecraftian horror is a mind-shattering good time.




					www.ign.com


----------



## Lorec (Oct 11, 2019)

Since Im on my spare rig now (which is btw crunching 24/7), playing non taxing stuff only 


Wake of Fire is OP btw


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 11, 2019)

metalfiber said:


> Has anybody played Call of Cthulhu by publisher Focus? They have published some good games as of late and i wondered if this was another one...maybe i'll play it and Alan Wake for Halloween's sake.


I’m almost always a sucker for Focus published games.  Maybe it is the great love I have for AA and Indie games over the vast majority of AAA.  I have that game, but it is still down on my backlog list.  If you get to it first I’d love to hear your thoughts!


----------



## Roddey (Oct 11, 2019)

The Town of Light. The ending made me squirm in my seat. Good game.


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 11, 2019)

metalfiber said:


> I can't get GTA5  to run without random crashes and believe me i've tried everything except the right thing. It's stability is making me unstable. So i switched to Saints Row The Third for some mindless mayhem and it's running fine.
> 
> Has anybody played Call of Cthulhu by publisher Focus? They have published some good games as of late and i wondered if this was another one...maybe i'll play it and Alan Wake for Halloween's sake.
> 
> ...


chultu good, but alan wake.. i just cant stand those blurry dream effect


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 11, 2019)

Roddey said:


> The Town of Light. Walking Simulator. The ending made me squirm in my seat. Good game.
> View attachment 133828


I played that game. Pretty good at keeping the creepy factor up. I didn’t see it as a “walking simulator.”  It’s a first person Adventure game.  There is a lot to interact with and that you NEED TO interact with to solve whatever puzzle or portion of the story you are in, just like any Adventure game.


----------



## Tegos (Oct 11, 2019)

This seems to be the appropriate thread for this kind of question, so I'll go ahead and ask: Has someone here played Assetto Corsa? And if so, is it _comfortably _playable with a controller? 
I've seen loads of people saying that the steering sensitivity with controllers is extremely delicate, but I've also seen some people on Steam forums saying that it's perfectly playable if you ajust some of the settings.


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 11, 2019)

Tegos said:


> This seems to be the appropriate thread for this kind of question, so I'll go ahead and ask: Has someone here played Assetto Corsa? And if so, is it _comfortably _playable with a controller?
> I've seen loads of people saying that the steering sensitivity with controllers is extremely delicate, but I've also seen some people on Steam forums saying that it's perfectly playable if you ajust some of the settings.



Asseto Corsa is a nice game but the controls are not as sensitive as Project Cars 2. It is not as good as Grid in control though.


----------



## Tegos (Oct 11, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> Asseto Corsa is a nice game but the controls are not as sensitive as Project Cars 2. It is not as good as Grid in control though.


Oh, I see. Guess I'll give it a try then. Thanks a lot!


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 11, 2019)

Tegos said:


> Oh, I see. Guess I'll give it a try then. Thanks a lot!


 
No problem I am sure you will enjoy it


----------



## Calmmo (Oct 11, 2019)

Greedfall's (patched), 2nd half of the game after getting stuck / running out quests due to a main quest chain breaking bug. Finished Plague Tale in between getting stuck/patch wait.


----------



## Roddey (Oct 11, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> I played that game. Pretty good at keeping the creepy factor up. I didn’t see it as a “walking simulator.”  It’s a first person Adventure game.  There is a lot to interact with and that you NEED TO interact with to solve whatever puzzle or portion of the story you are in, just like any Adventure game.


Your right I changed it. But the help key is there if someone just wants to experience the story. The hints made it more like a walking simulator for me.


----------



## EntropyZ (Oct 11, 2019)

I've finished Leon A-Claire B part of RE 2 remake quite some time ago, I had to thank myself for not watching any let's plays of it 'cause it would have ruined it entirely. Well, there was a certain scene in the original that pulled my heartstrings the first time I saw it, it didn't punch me in the gut like I expected it to, in fact I felt nothing when watching most of the cutscenes in the remake, maybe my insides turned to stone or something.

I want to go for unlockables, but the enemies that insta-latch onto you brought my blood to a boil at times, or whatever is chasing me just happens to teleport right behind a door, made me quit a few times, when the fun stops, I had to stop. Maybe it was a problem with me not using as much ammo and avoiding fighting as much as possible, I only noticed later on that combining gunpowders at lower total ammo counts during a playthrough means you'll get more ammo from them. So if you're not completely useless when aiming, it means you'd probably never be out of ammo if you're playing smart, it still sucked that ammo for the most powerful guns is scarce and you don't get to keep what's in the safe box in the next playthrough, it's not a NG+ like I assumed it would be.

Well after all of that, I just felt relieved Capcom didn't **** it up. And compared to Resident Evil VII, at least I had more motivation in finishing it.

I went back to playing Skyrim... again... just felt like updating a few mods... and I'm hooked again. I bought the Oculus Rift S. And I am dying to try my first VR. It just peed me off that I had to buy a separate Skyrim copy just to play in full VR. At least I got it on a very short sale, and it just so happens that a few people are selling their VR gear at the moment.

The problem is, I've got nearly no days off to enjoy any of that and feel like calling in sick any moment now.  (I've still got a cold, for reals tho)

I just can't get immersed in a video game anymore, knowing and being reminded that in the next several hours I'll be back doing something utterly boring.

I want to try out Code Vein, but some people spoiled it for me and said they don't like it because of the fighting mechanics, which is nearly the whole game.


----------



## Cvrk (Oct 11, 2019)

@Calmmo for Plague tale all you need to do is restart the entire level and it will work. no patch or fix is ever coming up (if we are talking about the same bug). There is a quest where the female npc get's stuck. she needs to trigger the next scene the npc does nothing. restarting the entire level helps. 
Other than this Plague Tale is an amazing game...the story and voice acting are superb! It takes you on an emotional ride....

Something that also takes you on an emotional ride is








....*Nioh*, co-op. When you need to restart the level for the 5th time cuz it's so hard. 

Played *Bloody Spell*. The best part of the game is the home screen wallpaper. At the incredibly high price it is being sold, it's not worth the money. 
A souls type game, with 2 levels...that get changed around with different enemies spawns making for "more levels' even tho they look kinda exactly the same. 
You can also change the skins of the character (just like in Nioh) and get to play with a 90% naked woman. 




I also played *Ion Fury*. And it is soooo good! Sucks that i recorded for about 4 hours (probably almost finished the whole game) and the recording is all white...with just sound in the background. 
It looks like Quake 2, made in 2019...it's a first-person shooter with an angry woman with great funny/violent lines. I did not get to any boss fights. But it is a fresh breath of air. 
100% single-player shooter...that just works! You shoot stuff, it looks amazing, it feels soo amazing. The entire experience is very pleasant.


----------



## metalfiber (Oct 12, 2019)

I'm getting tiered of mindless mayhem. Even though i've got the best mod for Saints Row The Third...i would post a pic but y'all might be at work.  

I'm gonna give Call of Cthulhu a whirl. I'll start it tomorrow.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 12, 2019)

Felt like something open world ish.

Ended up here. Strange how this looks, feels and plays quite precisely like Fallout or Skyrim. And then consider its _seventeen years old._

Still, Morrowind does nail it in terms of atmosphere, world building and narrative for me. More so than any other. Everything has great cohesion, and literally breathes adventure. That, and enchanting, spellmaking... and even half decent itemization and nice build options.


----------



## EntropyZ (Oct 12, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Felt like something open world ish.
> 
> Ended up here. Strange how this looks, feels and plays quite precisely like Fallout or Skyrim. And then consider its _seventeen years old._
> 
> ...


Ahh, I see you're a man of culture as well. Good. Good... Elder Scrolls gang for life!

I got around trying modded Daggerfall Unity, and it was pretty cool to try out. I think Morrowind was the least I've ever modded a game so far, huh... Seriously that game barely needs mods because it has so much content. Non-speedrunning and going through every main quest and occasional dungeon hunting has me enjoying a playthrough for weeks on end.

Playing in OpenMW, and knowing the game will never crash is such a huge relief for me. I was haunted by the great crash to desktop boogeyman all the time since I started first playing Elder Scrolls games. It feels liberating.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 12, 2019)

been kinda pissed with the lack of good weapons at sargon's shop lately,today they made up for it when I got the swift slayer axe.
sick stats and sick looks.gonna be amazing with the way charge attack works on axes.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 12, 2019)

EntropyZ said:


> Ahh, I see you're a man of culture as well. Good. Good... Elder Scrolls gang for life!
> 
> I got around trying modded Daggerfall Unity, and it was pretty cool to try out. I think Morrowind was the least I've ever modded a game so far, huh... Seriously that game barely needs mods because it has so much content. Non-speedrunning and going through every main quest and occasional dungeon hunting has me enjoying a playthrough for weeks on end.
> 
> Playing in OpenMW, and knowing the game will never crash is such a huge relief for me. I was haunted by the great crash to desktop boogeyman all the time since I started first playing Elder Scrolls games. It feels liberating.



My game is _almost_ unmodded... Just the mandatory community bugfix stuff and Morrowind Enhanced Overhaul which is mostly UI and graphics. Also MGE XE. Modding Skyrim took waaay more effort whenever I did it. This was peanuts  Its funny how grass, godrays and water makes it all look so much more vivid.

And like you say, there's not all that much needed to change. The combat is equally clunky but mechanically works way better than it does in Skyrim (or Fallout, which really plays like Skyrim with guns), same as spellcasting, so no mods needed there unless you want 'more' of things.

Yeah Daggerfall.. that might be a tad too vintage for my taste 







cucker tarlson said:


> been kinda pissed with the lack of good weapons at sargon's shop lately,today they made up for it when I got the swift slayer axe.
> sick stats and sick looks.gonna be amazing with the way charge attack works on axes.



Wow man, still at it? How many hours now? This is def still on my list.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 13, 2019)

Ghostbusters: The Video Game Remastered


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 13, 2019)

BumbleBee said:


> Ghostbusters: The Video Game Remastered


Is the remaster worth it? Or ahould I just stick with the original?


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 13, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Is the remaster worth it? Or ahould I just stick with the original?



Nothing new was added but I love Ghostbusters and Halloween is only 2 weeks away. it's on Epic Game Store.









						Ghostbusters: The Video Game Remastered | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Ghostbusters: The Video Game Remastered at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 13, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Is the remaster worth it?


Might be worth it? There was this: 





> an original story penned by the writers of the original films - Dan Aykroyd and Harold Ramis.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 13, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Might be worth it? There was this:



if you haven't played the original 2009 release then buy the Remastered version because they did work on lighting, textures and remastered cutscenes in 4K but nothing meaningful was added to the game. I think multiplayer is going to be added later via patch.


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 13, 2019)

BumbleBee said:


> if you haven't played the original 2009 release then buy the Remastered version because they did work on lighting, textures and remastered cutscenes in 4K


When does a game from 2009 need revamped textures, and lighting though? I looked it up and see it came out during the PS3 era. I didn't think graphics rendering has advanced to the point already that what the PS3 rendered would look outdated.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 13, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> When does a game from 2009 need revamped textures, and lighting though? I looked it up and see it came out during the PS3 era. I didn't think graphics rendering has advanced to the point already that what the PS3 rendered would look outdated.



maybe the 2009 game was a console port with limited resolution textures, cutscenes locked at 30 FPS and no 4K support?



> Matt McKnight, the biz dev director and producer on Remastered, revealed all of the in-game videos and cutscenes were found on a hard drive in storage from one of the original creators and remastered in 4K. Textures and lighting were also enhanced.





> On October 9, 2019, Matt McKnight, Saber VP of Business Development, was interviewed about development of the remaster. The easiest part was getting Sony on board, Saber assembled a team of 25, they had to get Atari's permission to access the game's programming code, they had to seek out ex-employees of the defunct Terminal Reality to get the rights to using their Infernal Engine, and it turned out Sony nor Atari had the original art for the cutscenes so they had to seek out the lead animator who luckily still had it saved on a hard drive and it was accessible. *Gameplay was left alone other than tweaking details like shadows, lighting, and hair*. Remastering the multiplayer had issues since it was done by another company based on code of an unfinished version of the original game and there were six different copies of the code. There are no firm plans to rebuild co-op but that is still being evaluated.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 13, 2019)

BumbleBee said:


> Ghostbusters: The Video Game Remastered


Hmm I know I bought that game but I don’t think it was on a platform  I may have to dig through my storage drive and see if I have an installe...


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 13, 2019)

there is a "In Loving Memory of Harold Ramis" added 










how can you guys watch that intro and not want to play it?


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 13, 2019)

BumbleBee said:


> there is a "In Loving Memory of Harold Ramis" added
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this an Epic Free Game? I might have to break my rule to not support Epic for this I never really played it much back then, if I recall I had some performance issue.
edit: I see it’s not..but you’re absolutely right I do REALLY wanna play it...

Edit 2 Welp apparently Epic has just taken a major barf  I’m seeing people saying EGS is in Russian and Fortnite has “disappeared” Yeah I think my boycott will stay in place because of stuff like this...


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 13, 2019)

INSTG8R said:


> Is this an Epic Free Game? I might have to break my rule to not support Epic for this I never really played it much back then, if I recall I had some performance issue.
> edit: I see it’s not..but you’re absolutely right I do REALLY wanna play it...
> 
> Edit 2 Welp apparently Epic has just taken a major barf  I’m seeing people saying EGS is in Russian and Fortnite has “disappeared” Yeah I think my boycott will stay in place because of stuff like this...



so pirate a copy but please no EGS vs STEAM talk I can't stomach it anymore.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 13, 2019)

BumbleBee said:


> so pirate a copy but please no EGS vs STEAM talk I can't stomach it anymore.


Well EGS and Twitch just got hacked pretty bad apparently so...I probably have the OG installer somewhere but not a clue where my key would be...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 13, 2019)

BumbleBee said:


> if you haven't played the original 2009 release then buy the Remastered version because they did work on lighting, textures and remastered cutscenes in 4K but nothing meaningful was added to the game. I think multiplayer is going to be added later via patch.


I have a copy of the 2009 edition I purchased and have played, so I guess I’m good.  Plus it is an independantly run executable, no drm and not tied to any of the launchers.


----------



## Hnykill22 (Oct 13, 2019)

Unreal II The Awakening


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 13, 2019)

Still Playing Die Young.  It appears this game has alot of areas I've never even gotten to, so this game should be about 50 hours before it's finished.  It's quite extensive for an Indie game.  You can find the game on Steam.









Spoiler: More Screens


----------



## metalfiber (Oct 14, 2019)

Playing Call of Cthulhu .

I'm really liking this game but i was in the mood for a slower thought provoking game. I don't have much experience with this type game game. The last one i played anywhere close to this game was Soul Suspect and Call of Cthulhu is a whole lot better imho. Your choices really do matter. In the first part of the game you're tasked with having to get into a certain place. After getting acquainted with the game, i started a new game. The out come of getting into that same certain place went in a totally in a different direction. It was the choices i made in conversations, the cp points i spent and the order i did things that made the difference. The game has elements of stealth, puzzles, action but mostly nook and cranny searching for clues...after all you play a private investigator. Call of Cthulhu really has a great creepy atmosphere that makes you wonder what's around the next corner. So playing it really boils down to if your in the mood for a slower paced well written dive into madness type game...then play it.

"He sleeps under black seas waiting
Lies dreaming in death
He sleeps under cosmos shaking
Stars granting his breath
He wakes as the world dies screaming
All horrors arrive
He wakes giving earth its bleeding
Pure madness alive
And He haunts you
And He blinds your soul
And He loathes you
And reclaims it all
You turn to stone
Can't look away
You turn to stone
Madness, they say
Cthulhu awaken.
Sanity taken
Seething damnation
Cthulhu awaken
(Wake) Winged Salvation
Death by creation
Cthulhu, awaken
(Wake) Dreaming no more"

Quote by Lovecraftian?...nah, Metallica lyrics


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 15, 2019)

So... *Surviving Mars*. I went into this being skeptical... then I saw the Paradox logo and ... then... dayum. If you didn't get this for FREE yet on EGS, do it now before its gone. This is an extremely deep and very, very cool city builder right here. Great gameplay elements while not going overboard on fantasy. There are disasters. But there is also the general colony management. Its all about timing your stuff right. You can fly in new rockets with resources but you're limited in how many you can have, and they have travel times. Its a logistics operation that requires proper planning ahead. You can get 'stuck' as in, having no food to feed colonists; or no way to get domestic production of rare resources going, and no rockets to launch. Stuff has a maintenance cost and gets dusty, needing repairs too, often using said materials.

And then the colony building itself. SO. MANY. BUILDINGS. Gotta set up proper chains of distribution as in, connect power and water pipes, but also allocate drone management for doing all tasks, which is limited by areas. This way, the actual distance between resources and buildings becomes a challenge all of its own. You're also slowly scanning the planet in square sectors, revealing new resources along the way. Can't plan too far ahead which complicates placement. The vast amount of space becomes an enemy, too.

And that's just scraping the surface. I'm only one dome in... the idea is to become self sufficient and get surplus production to send back 'home'... Elon Musk nods in approval I guess 

Looks nice too. And the tech tree, its massive too... I think my next few hundred hours are booked.

I'm right now at the stage of handpicking my colonists (each with traits and specializations) and flying in the first batch of... twelve... people. I guess I'll need a regular ferry to get things started...

@FordGT90Concept your cup of tea perhaps?


----------



## metalfiber (Oct 16, 2019)

Finished Call Of Cthulhu. It was a very good game and i'm gonna have to revisit that genre of games in future. I've avoided those type of mouse clicker games in the past but they have evolved alot since then.

On to Alan Wake...

Scary


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 16, 2019)

metalfiber said:


> Finished Call Of Cthulhu. It was a very good game and i'm gonna have to revisit that genre of games in future. I've avoided those type of mouse clicker games in the past but they have evolved alot since then.
> 
> On to Alan Wake...
> 
> ...


if you like horror theme i did sugest you try siren series, it much complicated yet amazing story&gameplay


----------



## 64K (Oct 16, 2019)

metalfiber said:


> Finished Call Of Cthulhu. It was a very good game and i'm gonna have to revisit that genre of games in future. I've avoided those type of mouse clicker games in the past but they have evolved alot since then.
> 
> On to Alan Wake...
> 
> ...




Starting sometime tomorrow Alan Wake's American Nightmare will be free on on the Epic Store.


----------



## metalfiber (Oct 16, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> if you like horror theme i did sugest you try siren series, it much complicated yet amazing story&gameplay



I was referring to the gas prices...around here they are $2.20 at the moment    I will look up siren though, ill need one other game before RDR2 is released.

Alan Wake's American Nightmare is in Steam library already but anybody who liked Alan Wake needs to play it too.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 16, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> if you like horror theme i did sugest you try siren series, it much complicated yet amazing story&gameplay



+1 to that. Siren is awesome.


----------



## Sithaer (Oct 16, 2019)

Still doing the Batman Arkham marathon and just started Knight yesterday,Origins and Arkham City is already done.
Skiped Asylum since I've already played it when it was new but I did a bit of memory refreshing trough yt just in case I forgot something important.

I was a bit worried about Knight,heard all kind of bad things about it when it was relased so I did not touch it with my old system and now I'm glad I didn't.
It runs fairly well but it clearly has more stutters while traveling trough the city than the previous games,this is a game that should be on a SSD I guess.

@*metalfiber*

I also jumped into Call of Cthulhu w/o much experience and I rarely play 'horror' games but I surprisingly liked that game more than I expected.
Took my time with it and it just grew on me,was curious what happens/whats going on in that creepy place.


----------



## moproblems99 (Oct 16, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Felt like something open world ish.
> 
> Ended up here. Strange how this looks, feels and plays quite precisely like Fallout or Skyrim. And then consider its _seventeen years old._
> 
> Still, Morrowind does nail it in terms of atmosphere, world building and narrative for me. More so than any other. Everything has great cohesion, and literally breathes adventure. That, and enchanting, spellmaking... and even half decent itemization and nice build options.



Morrowind to me was the best TES.  DISCLAIMER: I did not play Daggerfall or the first.

I was excited for 6 until I learned of creation engine.  I would have rather they said Chris Roberts and cloud imperium were developing it so I could have held on to some hope that it would eventually release and not suck.

Alas, I now know it will be doomed from the start.  My heart aches...


----------



## robot zombie (Oct 16, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> Morrowind to me was the best TES.  DISCLAIMER: I did not play Daggerfall or the first.
> 
> I was excited for 6 until I learned of creation engine.  I would have rather they said Chris Roberts and cloud imperium were developing it so I could have held on to some hope that it would eventually release and not suck.
> 
> Alas, I now know it will be doomed from the start.  My heart aches...


...yeap. I remember reading this shpiel about keeping it for the modding community built up around it... which I'd think any serious modder would find insulting. Sometimes just clicking on an object to see the info in thier creation kit is enough to basically break the cell. Any modder who really knows what they're doing knows thier work suffers immensely because of the glaring technical flaws in the engine. Just as well as they know how unavoidably bad the quality of the games that inevitably are born through it will be.

If they really cared about the modding community they'd realize that the best that ever were gave up because they got fed up with it. At this point they are seeeeeriously holding thier games back... not to mention the community that's been finishing them for them.

Obsidian got a nasty taste of that... FONV was knocked pretty hard by game breaking bugs carried over from that overencumbered engine. Review scores didn't meet contract, so they never got paid... and to think that was probably the best game ever made with that engine... and it killed them.

They can't dodge it for much longer I think. Hate to say it but I'd be relieved to see them take a major fall for it next time around. Its inexcusable. They're just stringing along thier legacy now.


----------



## moproblems99 (Oct 16, 2019)

robot zombie said:


> They can't dodge it for much longer I think. Hate to say it but I'd be relieved to see them take a major fall for it next time around. Its inexcusable. They're just stringing along thier legacy now.



I'm right there with you.  Issues like fps being tied to engine timing drives me nuts too.


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 16, 2019)

I've decided  to clean  some dust off my  untouched "meh..." collection. Replaying some  odd titles, like:
- Hard Reset (the original buggy one, beat Redux a couple of years ago and it was much easier). Doing an Insane playthrough on NG+ before getting  into more hardcore modes.
- Agony. It's one of those titles which  people either like a lot, or hate a lot. No in-betweenies 

Also, occasional Quake Champions match or two,  but honestly... all hope is lost and game still sucks (already put in nearly 500hours)


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 16, 2019)

Second batch of colonists... I'm past the 'Founder' stage and I can now fly in as many as I like.

And that opens up a whole new game, really. So many new things have been unlocked too. Technologies but also expeditions I can send for rewards. Interaction with rival colonies, it has a diplomacy system.


----------



## jormungand (Oct 17, 2019)

Well .... too many people in this thread talking and posting about this and making me feel that itch.

$ 40 on discount so i used points for that 20% off and $32 in total
AC ODYSSEY + DLCs 
+ AC III Remastered and AC Unity 

oh boi this game looks beautiful, clean, neat colorful and full of life. Gotta love the little differences in the gameplay and the tree of skills and items.









AND YEAH TRIPLE COMBO!! SHARK DOLPHINS WHALES


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 17, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Second batch of colonists... I'm past the 'Founder' stage and I can now fly in as many as I like.
> 
> And that opens up a whole new game, really. So many new things have been unlocked too. Technologies but also expeditions I can send for rewards. Interaction with rival colonies, it has a diplomacy system.
> 
> View attachment 134308


It’s sounding alot like the gameplay of Aven Colony.  I’m pretty sure that means I will like it when I get to it!


----------



## Calmmo (Oct 17, 2019)

Finished greedfall
Going to try Tales of Berseria - not big into Jrpgs but eh it was cheap might as well try it


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 17, 2019)

@Vayra86
instead of picking predefined colony spots you can also pick any place from surface of the planet for your colony location.
i dont like that landscape of the landing site is repetitive and you always get one canon like deep low ground with plateau high grounds on the both sides but sponsors/commanders/story missions etc. give variety to compensate this. 
also landscaping is quite clumsy and it may take several  tries to get enough flat ground for big buildings but other then that i like it a lot too.
heamimont started with rts games but with all those years of tropico development they got a lot of xp in city builders so it is no surprise they got it quite well with surviving mars.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 17, 2019)

ne6togadno said:


> @Vayra86
> instead of picking predefined colony spots you can also pick any place from surface of the planet for your colony location.
> i dont like that landscape of the landing site is repetitive and you always get one canon like deep low ground with plateau high grounds on the both sides but sponsors/commanders/story missions etc. give variety to compensate this.
> also landscaping is quite clumsy and it may take several  tries to get enough flat ground for big buildings but other then that i like it a lot too.
> heamimont started with rts games but with all those years of tropico development they got a lot of xp in city builders so it is no surprise they got it quite well with surviving mars.



Yeah its easy to 'cheat' by starting a rocket with lots of probes, survey a map and then restart.  But then again you can easily do the same with game rules. Agreed on all points, discovered the custom placement too. I think this game is not so much about the initial challenge, but about how you scale things over time, that's where it becomes more than a sum of parts. The tech tree also kinda reveals that, lots of tech for better _efficiency _of buildings and stuff. I reckon you'll need that at some point.



rtwjunkie said:


> It’s sounding alot like the gameplay of Aven Colony.  I’m pretty sure that means I will like it when I get to it!



From what I've played with Aven Colony, that game felt to me like Duplo and Surviving Mars is Lego Technics  It mixes micro and macro management in a pretty cool way, Aven is mostly just macro at least from what I could gather in the 6 hours I played it. Couldn't get into it. But yes, lots of similarities otherwise. SM might be more complex but has a great learning curve, good hint system too. Had no problems, just surprises 

Maybe Frostpunk is a somewhat better comparison to SM. It borrows many elements from it too.


----------



## metalfiber (Oct 18, 2019)

Finished Alan Wake. I'm gonna take a side track to Max Payne 3. After running that dismal performance of GTA5 i want to see how Max behaves before RDR2 is released.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 18, 2019)

Well, I finished Die Young. I finished with one of two possible endings.  This was, despite being an Indie, one of my favorite games this year!  I supported and tested it during Early Access, which I never do, and the finished product came out fantastic, despite some flaws and minor bugs.  Decent story, some of the best climbing I've had in a game in a long time (extreme heights and difficult jumps), decent parkouring, and minor survival and adventuring.  Just an overall very fun game!  All for $19.99.


----------



## Hyderz (Oct 18, 2019)

replaying FF7  in anticipation for FF7 remake next year


----------



## Boni (Oct 18, 2019)

Titan Quest DLC with the new class.


----------



## 64K (Oct 18, 2019)

Still playing some older games. Just finished a point and click classic from 1993 that I picked up on a GOG sale for $2. Sam & Max Hit the Road. Pretty funny.


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 18, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Yeah its easy to 'cheat' by starting a rocket with lots of probes, survey a map and then restart.  But then again you can easily do the same with game rules. Agreed on all points, discovered the custom placement too. I think this game is not so much about the initial challenge, but about how you scale things over time, that's where it becomes more than a sum of parts. The tech tree also kinda reveals that, lots of tech for better _efficiency _of buildings and stuff. I reckon you'll need that at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've started several new games with random sponsor, mission commander and story mission and from differences I've seen I think despite repetitive landscape a lot of effort has been put to not let the player to easily trace path to win the scenario every time. different tech tree, different starting conditions (units, buildings etc.) and I like this. diversity is achieved not with stupid RNG to decide if you win or lose the battle as in civ games (at least up to civ4) but rather push you to always look for correct step you have to make next and how to adapt your strategy so that you can use units/bonuses you have from your sponsor and mission commander best.
I agree that it is about scaling and depth of the development rather then just simple resource management. at some point you get control over professions and traits of the marsborns with education system which gives even more depth of management/development yet it is opened later in the game after you have overcome establishing initial supply chains. from one side you lose one management option as you've automated most of it on the other side you get control of another aspect of your colony which can keep you interested while game advances

as for the cheat with probes you have to keep in mind that restarting the mission changes the values of the bonuses you get from research sites, vista sites etc. so you may cheat it but you may get penalty (or bonus) for doing so. and using "the cheat" doesn't give you tremendous advantage. you can still get the same results w/o using it but the path to get there will be a bit more rough


----------



## metalfiber (Oct 18, 2019)

Max Payne 3 is running just fine. It'll even run offline something Gta5 would never do. I would tell y'all what i think was the cause of all my problems with GTA5 but it might get some people steamed up.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 19, 2019)

Far Cry 3 once again. My favourite from the series and one of my favourite FPS games ever! 

My old video from the final mission (sound is kinda fucked up, dunno why :/)


----------



## stuartb04 (Oct 19, 2019)

Sithaer said:


> Still doing the Batman Arkham marathon and just started Knight yesterday,Origins and Arkham City is already done.
> Skiped Asylum since I've already played it when it was new but I did a bit of memory refreshing trough yt just in case I forgot something important.
> 
> I was a bit worried about Knight,heard all kind of bad things about it when it was relased so I did not touch it with my old system and now I'm glad I didn't.
> ...


Strange. 
Arkham Knight runs pretty good even on my system. 
Get about 90fps in the city with barely any stutters.


----------



## Sithaer (Oct 19, 2019)

stuartb04 said:


> Strange.
> Arkham Knight runs pretty good even on my system.
> Get about 90fps in the city with barely any stutters.



It runs fine in general but when I'm blasting trough everything with the Batmobile in the city its noticeable,supposedly its loading stuff and whatnot and this is why this game is good to have on a SSD which I can't do currently so its on a standard 7200rpm HDD.
Even Arkham City had stutter issues when I was reeling/flying too fast over the city so I guess its a 'thing' with this serie,far from unplayable so its not a big issue for me or anything.

My go to game benchmark person also mentioned this 'issue' with the game and it was supposedly way worse at relase + with older hardware years ago.

So far I like the game tho,not sure if I will like it more than Arkham City but the game sure looks good even nowadays.


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 19, 2019)

found curiosity and phobos2 last night. 
closed curiosity screen before i think i should take shot


----------



## stuartb04 (Oct 19, 2019)

Sithaer said:


> It runs fine in general but when I'm blasting trough everything with the Batmobile in the city its noticeable,supposedly its loading stuff and whatnot and this is why this game is good to have on a SSD which I can't do currently so its on a standard 7200rpm HDD.
> Even Arkham City had stutter issues when I was reeling/flying too fast over the city so I guess its a 'thing' with this serie,far from unplayable so its not a big issue for me or anything.
> 
> My go to game benchmark person also mentioned this 'issue' with the game and it was supposedly way worse at relase + with older hardware years ago.
> ...


i have it running on 7200rpm hd also and it runs fine.

all the patches over the years have supposedly smoothed it out.


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 19, 2019)

start over my yakuza 2 from begining, i lost my 5hours total gameplay savedat --_->


----------



## robot zombie (Oct 20, 2019)

Towards the end of a tightening down of my fo4 modding setup. Tracked down some bad materials crashing the game... people insist that a bad texture or material can't do that, but ime it definitely can. Still messing with lighting overhauls, but have yet to find one that doesn't break SOMETHING, even when there is no conflict.

My big project is dealing with all of my textures.

With bethesda games you can replace textures in two ways. Number one is loose files. This has the advantage of allowing you to add/remove individual texture files within a pack or prioritize different packs over one another, while allowing textures that are unique to them to still come through. In Vortex, you can even prioritize _individual_ textures from a pack that is overwritten over the ones from the pack it overwrites. Like, it couldn't be easier. You get a list of all of the textures and next to them is a drop down for all of the mods you have installed containing that texture. Pick the one you want. It's handy to be able to mix and match, and know what's loading from what. The downside is that it hurts performance big time when you're deploying a lot of them. I've replaced just about, if not every single texture in the game at this point with a loose one. This causes general micro stutter and little jitters when loading new cells. It also increases load times. But it's a compromise I had to make in order to get my textures loading how I wanted to. On my rig, it generally works out just fine.

The other option is to losslessly compress them into archives, which are then deployed by a dummy ESP plugin, much like scripted mods or mods that change data entries. The only problem is you lose almost all control over how they're deployed. There is no way for you to detect conflics, which the game _can_ see, but handles extremely poorly.

Say you have two texture packs that are compressed into archives. Each has about 100 textures in them. Between the two of them, they share just one, single texture. The rest are unique to those archives. Whichever one loads last will be the only one to load. The other 99 from the pack that came first won't load, even though there is no conflict with those textures. Basically, if there is any conflict between two archives, the one that loses never loads at all. Now, you CAN control which one wins the conflict by changing the load order, but even that sucks. On the older Mod Organizer 2 it's pretty straightforward. You can just drag and drop them where you want them. But I use Vortex, which in every other way is vastly superior, but it uses this infuriating automated, priority-based system for sorting plugins. I cannot simply go in and say "load this before this." You instead flag the plugins in question and just *hope* that it A. actually does it, and B. doesn't cause other load order conflicts. I hate it and I never use it. If I have two plugin-based mods that conflict, I go into the ESP's to change the conflicting entries or build a patch for them. I'll never understand why they did that. It just creates work that shouldn't be needed. At times I've gotten frustrated and edited the conflicts out of the mods themselves... like, I literally just deleted the data entry I wanted to have as the loser. And now I can't remember which, so there are mods I can simply reinstall that will break large parts of my setup now  Same thing would happen if I disabled the mod that was supposed to win, because the one I edited is now potentially missing vital data. Whoops! I basically have to pray I never accidentally update my game and have to update those! That would be fun to trace back... better off just pulling yesterdays backup of the whole drive at that point.

I refuse to get away from Vortex. The older managers use virtual deployment, which is always wonky. I could never get it working right with FO4, no matter how many different install guides I tried. Some stuff just doesn't load right, or at all. Not to mention it has other drawbacks, such as not allowing changes to deployed files. It's just sensitive... you have to use it for everything you do and hope the program does it right... no manually fixing things. You have to do it all through that buffer. Vortex actually uses hardlinks, so that the stuff in the game folder is actually the same file stored in vortex's archives. So if I edit, say a plugin from my game folder, it carries over to what vortex has. Not to mention it just always works because it's just a 1:1 index of a single file. I swear the performance is better too... it at least doesn't have to redeploy every time you load the game. You deploy once and the links are always there. Being that all it's doing is adding a second index for the file stored along with Vortex, they also pull back completely cleanly, so you can quickly and easily swap entire mod setups if you want. I even deploy my ENB this way, so I can have different ENB settings, or even turn it off without going through the process of finding all of the files and deleting them from the game folder. You can safely alter everything in the game folder with this method. I like it a lot. MO2 was great for Skyrim SE, which I still use it for, but Vortex is on another level of development now, and it goes beyond this. At some point I'm going to import my MO2 profile for Skyrim SE into Vortex, because it can actually do that!

Anyway... when loading a lot of textures, you really ought to have them compressed, but I hate how so many mod authors only offer their massive, wide-reaching packs in compressed form. Meaning they're making you choose one or the other. All I'm going to do is extract all of them and mix them together lol. All that you're doing is creating work for me, and anyone else who wants to mix your pack with another archived pack.

It's like, according to best practices all of your textures should be compressed, but due to the engine's severely mod-unfriendly limitations, it doesn't work out that way in 'actual practice'. They're technically right, but I think it's actually stupid. Just give people the loose files. I feel the same about 4k. You may insist that you can't see the difference on 1080p and you can make all of the technical arguments you want, but depending on the the polygons it's stretched over, you absolutely can. My favorite is when they say "A well made 1k pack is better than shitty 4k ones." It's like, yeah no shit! But a well-made 4k would be even better! Wowie! And the thing is... you can downscale 4k textures to whatever you want. Compress the shit out of them and make them look like crap, too. But there's no making heavily compressed 1k textures into viable 4k ones.

I hate that... how some them decide for everyone else how they should run things. It feels like they're telling me how to mod my games. I appreciate the fact that they're giving us the product of free labor, but some of them are so stubborn about the simplest little things. You can't even ask nicely for them, even providing everything possible to help make it easy, without getting chewed out. And it's like, if I could do it myself, I would? But I can't without the source files so... yeah.


I guess it all goes back to bethesda. If their engine could better deal with these conflicts, there would be little issue with having all modded textures be archived... so long as there is also a way for modding software to read the archives too and communicate to the game what overwrites what. There's no way it isn't possible. The team behind Vortex could do it... there's just no point if the game can't. All it would take was a simple, logic-based indexing system... could be pretty lightweight if done right.

FO4 really just isn't that mod-friendly. Go back to the precombine problem I talked about a while back. That system is even more limiting. Say I want to edit a worldspace... remove objects or move them around. In doing so I will break the precombine and if I'm lucky will only kill frame rates in that one area. Say I were to properly rebuild it and clean-up the mod file to make it run stable and smooth. Right as rain. Changes stick and everything works. Say somebody else wants to edit something ELSE in that same worldspace. In doing so they will break the precombine again. Okay... so they fix it the proper way. But now what happens is the first edit is no longer applied. Only the second mod flies. You have to merge the precombine for that cell to include both sets of changes. Not doing so either makes one not work or makes the world crumble. Now imagine, thousands of mods actually work by breaking and fixing precombines. Who is going to make a patch to account for the thousands of precombine fixes, so that you can use more than one of them together without tanking performance and stability? But hey, it's not that simple! There needs to be a rebuilt precombine for every single possible combination of those mods! And then you would need to look at what mods you have and track down the exact one you need to hold the precombine system together. So we're theoretically talking about millions of these things that would need to be made for all of those mods to play nice.

What people do instead is use an ini command to completely disable the precombine system and simply accept running the game at 30-40 FPS on thier high-end machines. There is literally no other way to run multiple mods that break precombines, which is pretty much any of the heavier ones. You're going to have at least one or two if you get into this stuff... probably more than you even realize.


Fortunately, I'm at a point now where I'm pretty settled on all of my textures. There are a few that need fixing... at one point I was mixing and matching brick textures, but I mismatched the normal maps so with certain ones they don't line up with the diffuse maps lol. Gotta work that out and get a few other odds and ends covered. I have the files, but I need to pull them out of this huge 4-part pack. After that, I'm gonna go through all of my 4k textures, compress the normals to 2k, and speculars to 1k. That's an old trick that was often done to make them run better, and it still works, but not many who release 4k packs bother. The visual difference is minimal, but the performance difference is not.

Some of them could probably be better compressed, too. There are many different types you can use for different types of textures. Normal and specular maps can benefit a lot from certain algorithms that greatly reduce filesize but utterly soupify diffuse maps, but have little perceivable effect on speculars and normals. Even with the diffuse maps, there are ways to tighten them down better than Bethesda does. Thier HD texture pack is a travesty in that regard. Some of them are literally 4x larger than they need to be in file sizer for no appreciable benefit. Even the base-game ones are pretty bad for their size. You can find packs that are literally just those better compressed, at like half of the file size or better. A lot of modders are kinda lazy about it with thier 4k textures, too. They can compress them better with little to no loss in quality... it just takes A LOT longer.

Once that's done, I have to go into my game folder and pack ALL of my loose textures into archives. I have no idea how long this will take... I'm betting too long. Hence why I've been putting it off. But it really needs to be done. I'd bet around 300 of my mods are actually texture mods. Probably worth archiving them, heh...

I turned on ultra godrays and can't go back. It does have a slight FPS hit at points, but there are some tweaks to greatly reduce the performance hit. I set up my ini to run them in a set of console commands when the game starts, just like I do for my FOV settings. Ultra godrays in FO4 really do look good, but only on Ultra, which wrecks pretty much any machine. If you turn it down to high, the resolution goes so low you get that god awful mosaic effect on the outlines of the rays and objects that occlude them. Glad to have a workaround that pads it out a bit. Basically it just cuts down on the samples and makes the rays that are cast wider. Ultimately looks the same, but asks foir less of your hardware. Bethesda could've done it this way, but I really do question their competency with the number of terrible implementations in their engine. I bet if you went into the code you'd see a ton rookie errors... maybe that's why Boris, the guy who actually works on that level to create and expand his ENB framework is always so grumpy when it comes to any problems with bethesda games 

He did manage to get screen space reflections working in the latest version... looks hypeworthy in screen shots. But when you actually play the game... oh it is so bad. Harsh, shimmery, popping in and out. And there's noooo fixing that! I can't imagine the trouble he went through to achieve it though... I feel bad.

From what I've seen, the performance hit with godrays, similar to with shadows, is drawcall related. Drawcalls are higher in the day with them on... only slightly increased at night. They shoot up by as much as 5x with godrays maxed. So I go from 2000 to 10000. Completely insane! No doubt that's a CPU nut-crusher. I wonder if my upcoming CPU upgrade might help with that. We shall see.


I also cleaned up my ini's. And I may never use bethINI again. For some reason FO4 uses 4 ini files. One is fallout4prefs.ini, which is in the game folder. Mostly this contains settings you can change in the launcher or from the pause menu. It's just the bare defaults, and it always remains that way. And then in the user's documents folder are 3 more. Fallout4.ini, which is meant to be sort of a default profile for under-the-hood parameters, a second fallout4prefs, which takes priority over the game folder one for your game options - this is the one that gets changed by the game when you change an in-game setting, and then the most important one, fallout4custom.ini, which takes priority over all other inis. The premise is twofold. The user folder ones are there so different windows users can run different settings for the game and have their own saves. Fallout4custom exists for when you want to make edits to the ini without having to worry about losing working defaults if something goes wrong, handy when you're messing with parameters the game doesn't usually give you access to outside of temporary console commands. Or, say you made one change to a default parameter in the custom ini and it didn't pan-out. You can delete that particular entry and it'll load the original value stored in the other inis. If you delete the whole file, it'll simply load the untouched fallout4.ini and fallout4prefs.ini... the latter of which again contains the settings you change in the game, so that you never lose things like difficulty, audio, subtitles, and basic graphics settings no matter how much you tweak/fuckify.

It sounds convoluted and it kind of is, but the logic to it makes things easy once you understand how they all relate. Basically any tweaks you make are to be done in fallout4custom.ini... the game will always favor whatever is in there, if it exists at all. But bethini, for some stupid reason will randomly drop them in whatever ini it wants, sometimes even duplicating them across inis. Meaning your manual edits become impossible to keep track of. It also randomly changes the formatting, eliminating the spacing between sections so you can't read shit. And it doesn't cover everything, so you do still have to do manual edits sometimes. I ended up deleting all of them, letting the game rebuild the default ones, and starting from scratch. It just became such a nightmare to determine what's happening where, not to mention you're losing the defaults that the other ini's are supposed to contain. I know the software itself uses backups, but you don't have control or oversight on it, so that can fuck you, too. There's no stopping it from touching the other ini's either. If you set them to read only it'll just override. I'd have to go into windows permissions to block it out, but I don't know what will happen when the game itself needs to access or change them if I do that. Seems like a lot of bullshit to deal with. I'll never understand why bethini works this way. I can see no good reason with FO4. Maybe a carryover from older games, of which there are many ports of this same editor for. The original from however many years ago does it because it needed to, so now the offshoots do too, even if it doesn't help anything.

Like, I had all sorts of settings that were just wrong that I couldn't sift through. For one, subsurface scattering was turned-off... which makes skin look like the outside of an almond. Could never figure it out. Now I know. Never trust an app to do for you what you can do yourself!



Annnd just as I go back to the game I fall between a wall and a flight of stairs and get stuck! Gotta love it lmao. Fortunately I can go into the console turn off clipping to phase out of it. What do console players do when that happens? Cry? Load a save from however far back? Or do they actually use autosaves without it eventually messing up their save? IIRC you don't have access to the console... on console.


----------



## Frick (Oct 20, 2019)

Surviving Mars has some really clunky stuff in it I do not like, and it feels a lot more grindy than I expected. I still like it, but I'm not sure for how long.


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 20, 2019)

main base, 32% atmo, 18.6% temp, 0% water, 0.86% vegetation. sol 281 ~650 colonists
need higher temp so that water can be liquidized 
 
made mohole mine so i can have steady supply of waste rocks for carbonate processor. next will be artificial sun may be.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 20, 2019)

Now that Deliver Us The Moon has had the game completion DLC released, that is what I am playing.


----------



## Flogger23m (Oct 20, 2019)

Replaying SWAT 4.


----------



## jormungand (Oct 21, 2019)

I loved AC Origins but this one is wayyy better 

Its refreshing in all ways.  this Greek enviroment is phenomenal 
and i love the Kassandra character for the story
damn i wanted the next to be in Feudal Japan but it looks that im gonna raise my shield and scream VALHALLA 





one men army !!!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 21, 2019)

I completed Deliver Us The Moon.  It was a long 8 month wait for what was effectively 2 hours (total game about 6.5 to 7 hours).  It was a free addition though for all who had finished the original game that many players cried foul on saying it was unfinished, ending at a cliffhanger.  What was finally delivered though, was every bit as clever in it's puzzles and gripping in its writing as the first part!  You also have access to holo recordings of past events, which your floating robot assistant  (called an ASE) can access for you.  When it projects the holo recordings, you witness some past events, somewhat reminiscent of Tacoma.  The game is now being sold complete on both GOG and Steam.  This is absolutely a high quality game that I recommend.







Spoiler: Additional Screenshots


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 21, 2019)

Bought Disco Elysium this weekend. It is great if you want to feel sad and depressed. Honestly though, it's a great game.


----------



## ratirt (Oct 21, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> Bought Disco Elysium this weekend. It is great if you want to feel sad and depressed. Honestly though, it's a great game.


I been meaning to purchase this and play. Maybe I will  Share some light on the game after you had spent some time though. 
I got Divinity original sin 2. I must say this game is just amazing. I really like it so far. I played first release but this one is much better. 
It's been only one day but I am impressed with the game a lot. Pics later when I get home.


----------



## Super XP (Oct 21, 2019)

On PC
The Forest
Rage 2
And dabble with Left 4 Dead 2 when my friends are on for some classic fun.


----------



## SN2716057 (Oct 21, 2019)

I have finally reached the (main) end of ACOdyssey, a somewhat happy ending. Now I can play the DLC's.


----------



## EntropyZ (Oct 21, 2019)

Right, I was playing modded Skyrim VR for a week straight. The end.

IT WAS AWESOME. Crashing half of the time when I equip favorites and freezing at random, and couldn't stand the motion sickness combined with blurry textures and jagged edges, but who cares, IT'S MORE SKYRIM DUDE.

I like how I can pull my bow and shoot 3 arrows a second and swing weapons at the speed of sound. Even with changed controller movement distances, this made combat way too easy because you don't rely on delayed animations to do attacks. Using scoped bows makes a lot more sense when sniping targets, the extended archery tutorial/practice with Angi seemed a lot more fun in VR and takes a bit of getting used to compared to just pointing with a mouse and shooting.

The gameplay when modded with x1.3 supersampling is jittery sometimes when looking at a lot of objects. That's on an RTX 2080 and it's pegged at 99% usage with OpenComposite running instead of SteamVR. Most of the time I don't see me hitting 80 fps, which is can be a bit uncomfortable when turning the camera around.

Most UI mods and a few tools/extensions do not have a VR ports, which limits modding capability. Due to most mod authors not bothering with VR or thinking that it's not worth it, or have stopped playing Skyrim entirely (it's been almost 8 years, even I get burnt out sometimes). I'm just thankful that I could clone my mods over to VR without fiddling too long with fixing stuff.

Overall, it's been a positive experience, I like the fact that I am able to boop someone on the snoot when I want to, shoot around corners and enhance my pre-existing god complex.

Moving on, I tried VRChat. The people there nearly gave me cancer, let's just say it wasn't the same as watching someone else's stream highlights. I did manage to try poor man's Beat Saber, which I was complete crap at because everything was expert level. And there is a room with the shareware version of Doom playable in VR and you can dual wield any weapon, I had a guy in co-op with me, and he died at the hell barons, I didn't see how he was punched out of existence while I was circle strafing and he had all of their attention. Now that was something I won't forget for some time. Later on I did meet a few Brits over in a room I stayed and we started a rave that lasted for a while before people started getting banned for playing explicit sound clips.  

I haven't had this much fun in a decade.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 21, 2019)

For some reason, I am still playing Kerbal Space Program and loving it, despite their forum community being pretty friggin toxic, and leaving a really bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## EntropyZ (Oct 21, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> For some reason, I am still playing Kerbal Space Program and loving it, despite their forum community being pretty friggin toxic, and leaving a really bad taste in my mouth.


Who cares what other people think. It's your own opinion of the game that counts the most. At first I thought it was just another indie game, but I found out about mods and the cool stuff you can do. I never played it myself, but I did enjoy watching some people try their hand with it.

You can probably stay out of the forums easily anyway, it shouldn't prevent you from enjoying a game you like. Keep that chin up and stick to your guns, soldier. Those negative nancies are probably a bunch of bitter people that are better off taking a vacation from the internet.

My best friend keeps saying I'm staying a virgin because I play RPG's/Skyrim too much. Nobody crashes my party!


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 21, 2019)

Yeah, it just sucks when the author of the mod you love literally has decided he hates you.  If he could block me from his github I'm sure he'd try.

I wanted to love you man... lol

Ignore me.  Drama serves nobody.  Kerbal rocks.


----------



## metalfiber (Oct 22, 2019)

Finished Max Payne 3. Good but not a Great game. 7.5 out of 10 but i'm a sucker for narration in games and i like Max's jaded sensibilities. Didn't run into any bugs like i did with GTA5. I think that the reason for the month delay with regards to RDR2 releasing a month later on Steam...Rockstar and Steam are putting in extra work to get to two stores working together with each other better. Up next... Alan Wake's American Nightmare.

This fix never worked for me. 








						The bug preventing GTA 5 from being playable offline has been fixed
					

Yes, GTA Online does have a singleplayer campaign.




					www.pcgamer.com
				












Maxine


----------



## kings (Oct 22, 2019)

I finished Metro Exodus yesterday. Fantastic game with a good story and a great atmosphere.


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 22, 2019)

few shots just before i hit 100% on all teraforming


----------



## robot zombie (Oct 23, 2019)

EntropyZ said:
			
		

> My  best friend keeps saying I'm staying a virgin because I play RPG's/Skyrim too much. Nobody crashes my party!


Don't listen to em...

Let me tell you something... it was my girlfriend at the time who got me into Bethesda games. We bonded over stuff like that. So if anything, Skyrim got me laid more! So you just keep doing what you're doing. It's the right choice. Maybe one day you, like me, can find yourself someone addicted to WoW who just wants someone to sit quietly next to them and share love and affection with between raids.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 23, 2019)

EntropyZ said:


> Who cares what other people think. It's your own opinion of the game that counts the most. At first I thought it was just another indie game, but I found out about mods and the cool stuff you can do. I never played it myself, but I did enjoy watching some people try their hand with it.
> 
> You can probably stay out of the forums easily anyway, it shouldn't prevent you from enjoying a game you like. Keep that chin up and stick to your guns, soldier. Those negative nancies are probably a bunch of bitter people that are better off taking a vacation from the internet.
> 
> My best friend keeps saying I'm staying a virgin because I play RPG's/Skyrim too much. Nobody crashes my party!


Gonna back up Zombie here. The Mrs. Wizard was our 'Lock in WoW raids. 15 years later....


----------



## moproblems99 (Oct 23, 2019)

Ahhzz said:


> 15 years later....


----------



## metalfiber (Oct 23, 2019)

Finished Alan Wakes American Nightmare...of coarse it ain't as good as Alan Wake but you got to play it if you've played the 1st one just for the story.

I got a handful of steam cards for my 50th so i picked up Code Vein. Played a couple of hours and it feels like it's gonna be a real good hack and slash. I detest Dark Souls because i never got the hang of it and i don't like dying just for the sake of dying. So i don't think it's anything like Dark Souls. Other than the fighting, i must admit that i don't know what the hell i'm doing and that's a good thing. It's been awhile since i've had that lost feeling in a game and it's refreshing.









It ought to run good on just about anything from the past 7 years or so. I'm running it in DSR with the below settings and still getting on average 100fps to 120fps...i.e. one of few modern games that's truly 4K ready.


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 23, 2019)

metalfiber said:


> Finished Alan Wakes American Nightmare...of coarse it ain't as good as Alan Wake but you got to play it if you've played the 1st one just for the story.
> 
> I got a handful of steam cards for my 50th so i picked up Code Vein. Played a couple of hours and it feels like it's gonna be a real good hack and slash. I detest Dark Souls because i never got the hang of it and i don't like dying just for the sake of dying. So i don't think it's anything like Dark Souls. Other than the fighting, i must admit that i don't know what the hell i'm doing and that's a good thing. It's been awhile since i've had that lost feeling in a game and it's refreshing.
> 
> ...


Hold on, waifu simulator with rpg elements? Where do I sign up?


----------



## metalfiber (Oct 23, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> Hold on, waifu simulator with rpg elements? Where do I sign up?



I had to google to know what a waifu simulator was....I must say, damn dude your sick puppy is as bad as mine. To keep your puppy from getting any sicker, i won't mention the Nexus mods for the game.


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 23, 2019)

Now that I have finished my 5th campaign of TWWH (Empire, Brettonia, High Elves x2  and Wood elves I am planning on having a nice session with Sleeping Dogs this weekend.


----------



## robot zombie (Oct 23, 2019)

metalfiber said:


> I had to google to know what a waifu simulator was....I must say, damn dude your sick puppy is as bad as mine. To keep your puppy from getting any sicker, i won't mention the Nexus mods for the game.


Oh god... if I know the Nexus at all, then I know we aren't going there.


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 23, 2019)

metalfiber said:


> I had to google to know what a waifu simulator was....I must say, damn dude your sick puppy is as bad as mine. To keep your puppy from getting any sicker, i won't mention the Nexus mods for the game.


Make it stop! GMG here I come...

Let's see what Jim Sterling has to say about it. Ah crap, it's Soul's like? With dodge working so "perfectly" like in Vampyr, meaning teleported hits? I'd rather watch some anime tiddies online instead... 

or just unbox and install Catherine Full Body Limited Edition for my PS4


----------



## AlejoZ (Oct 24, 2019)

Chernobylite, runs like crap by the way


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 24, 2019)

AlejoZ said:


> Chernobylite, runs like crap by the way


Well, it is early access. Many EA titles put off engine optimization until further down the road when content is mostly all stuffed into it.

i’ve had it wishlisted for a very long time, and now that its on GOG I have it wishlisted there in its place.  I’m not even going to continue a purchase until that damned 30 minute timer that has so many complaining gets removed.


----------



## metalfiber (Oct 24, 2019)

I was going to get Chernobylite but then i saw it was early access. I know a lot can happen to a game before it's finalized...so i'll pass for now. 

Still progressing in Code Vein and i'm still having that lost feeling. One thing that brought back a sense of nostalgia, i had to spend some time leveling up. Most games nowadays the enemies lvl up as you do so what's the point in levels in the first place. If i even get over the learning curve of strategic offence and defense i won't need to lvl up as much. Yes the odd cheap shot is in there but in ain't like one and your dead like Dark Souls.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 24, 2019)

Started Dreamfall Chapters and feels hella great. Has that Life is Strange feel on it.

Dunno why I started it now and not a waaaaay before, loved The Longest Journey and Dreamfall. Hell, it's not even that long ago when I played Dreamfall the last time


----------



## metalfiber (Oct 25, 2019)

Is anybody playing this?









						The Outer Worlds Review - IGN
					

Worlds collide in this familiar but new roleplaying game.




					www.ign.com


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 25, 2019)

metalfiber said:


> Is anybody playing this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not available here yet.


----------



## moproblems99 (Oct 25, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Not available here yet.



I got a key for it and bl3 that I am not sure what to do with yet.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Oct 25, 2019)

a free Sudoku game and its from the windows store to boot!!!


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 25, 2019)

metalfiber said:


> Is anybody playing this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Waiting for the 'recently released' dust to settle, as usual 

Are you? How is it?



moproblems99 said:


> I got a key for it and bl3 that I am not sure what to do with yet.



If you can't decide, PM


----------



## Rahnak (Oct 25, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> I got a key for it and bl3 that I am not sure what to do with yet.


I picked Outer Wilds. I think I have my key already? AMD sent me a mail in a language I don't understand for whatever reason.  

EDIT: It's Chinese, go figure.


----------



## Drone (Oct 25, 2019)

Just started the Legend of Zelda Twilight Princess HD, like always I play games 2-3 years after release. My second LoZ game and it's totally awesome. Tough but rational/logical puzzles/quests, awesome controls, superb level design, jump scares, dynamic shadows and legendary story. I'm playing hero mode and I'm gonna regret it soon lol when I face tough bosses.

First and third person view modes and camera movements are perfect. Fishing is kinda tough but it's not because of the controls, that's on purpose. I'm sure I'll get lost and confused and later will find my way just like in Ocarina of Time 3D. In OoT 3D it took me some time to finish Water Temple quests which were tough and awesome, I hope something as difficult as that waits me in Twilight Princess HD!


----------



## metalfiber (Oct 25, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Not available here yet.



Epic has it to buy. I was checking Steam but i saw it had Code Vein up for an update and i didn't want it to update so i killed Steam before i got to look for it there. With RDR2 coming Tuesday, it'll take more than a month to finish it. After that i'll probably get Outer Worlds being that it's an Obsidian game and i've really liked their RPG's in the past.


----------



## moproblems99 (Oct 25, 2019)

Rahnak said:


> I picked Outer Wilds. I think I have my key already? AMD sent me a mail in a language I don't understand for whatever reason.
> 
> EDIT: It's Chinese, go figure.



I'll probably sell both of the keys.


----------



## Rahnak (Oct 25, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> I'll probably sell both of the keys.


I was already leaning towards getting it, so it's a cherry on top for me. Also got Monster Hunter World from the motherboard purchase.


----------



## r.h.p (Oct 26, 2019)

Hi dudes im a civ player from way back , so im now full deep into Civ 6 . Dx 12 at 1440p ultra looks really good eh  The new game systems are hard to get used to for eg Districts , but im slowly getting it. 
I play on King setting so not easy


----------



## robot zombie (Oct 27, 2019)

Back to Metro Exodus after a long process first attempting to restore my Vortex setup... and then later my system, which I broke in the process. Not long after I was singing its praises, Vortex bugged out and straight-up nuked vital files in its appdata/roaming folder and killed my massive, convoluted FO4 mod setup. I had a system backup that was bad... fortunately the data on it was generally good and I was able to tediously reverse engineer it to restore my modding setup in its entirety on a fresh install of W10. Everything is working again... and it only took a week of banging my head against the wall! My god, what a nightmare that was. Cest la vie when you play around with things that aren't meant to be played with 

Apparently Vortex has a nasty bug that can happen when you're removing files deployed in the game folder, such as when removing a bad/corrupted texture from a pack, like I was. Normally, Vortex will detect this and ask if you want to keep the changes. If you say yes, it will update the deployment manifest and mod staging folder to replicate the state of your game folder with all of its hardlinks. This time, when it was doing that, it fudged all of that data... detected conflicts were lost, along with the thousands of conflict rules in play. It no longer has the information to purge or deploy the links. Very bad news. The system for keeping track of the relationship between profile data, staging folder, and game folder are verrrry delicate and must be maintained in an intricate, logical sequence. When that sequence is broken, that's basically it. It just has too many interlocking parts to just throw something up that's all good and have it work. It's possible if you have access to the deepest inner working, but you really need to understand how it all ties together. Even the devs would have difficulty. Everything has to happen in a specific order. After just one misstep, it can be hard to go back a step... if the information about where it's at is lost, it can't always go back, even if the information about where it was is intact... because there's no way for it to determine the here-to-there in that situation... it has no way of figuring out what parts of the sequence need to be done to get from broken back to good. It's very state-dependent.

I dunno exactly how it all actually works, but that's the gist. It's part of why people tend to have a lot of problems copying a Vortex setup over to a new machine. I learned the hard way that it doesn't like being jump-started. Doing that correctly is like building a ship in a bottle. That's why I was hoping to restore the system backup... to guarantee that everything is in place.

I was only able to find one account of the same thing happening... on the github for Vortex. It was determined to be a bug, but it was assumed fixed in later versions due to no response. Seeing it first-hand, there is no 'fixing' that behavior with an update. Once that data is gone, it's gone. There is no backup and no way to reconstruct it. Your Vortex install is essentially broken after this happens. Everything has to go and you can only start from scratch reinstalling all of your mods, re-sorting, and manually designating all of your conflict-winners. Which is crazy to try and do when you're dealing with 100's of mods.

Wish I had kept the log files from after it happened. They really need to see those.

What saved me was a backup I had on the drive. Dropping in the appdata from that to a new install, even with every path correct, didn't work. Something in there isn't pointing to the right place and I have no way of knowing what. But fortunately, since Vortex uses hardlinks, I was able to copy the whole deployed setup from my game folder when everything was in a working state... as those links are practically the actual file... almost like a copy. With all of the texture mods deployed according to the rules, I could archive them and have Vortex call those archives in a new install. This preserves the whole conflict-resolution structure that I had in Vortex as sort of a working fossil. I can no longer change them around, but I can always overwrite with new loose textures where needed. The plugin based mods, I simply reinstalled and allowed Vortex to sort them how they were. The one's I modified for compatibility or just tweaking, I over-wrote with the versions from the old game folder.

Everything else was easy... things in my game folder such as re-shade and enb, I simply copied back over to the new install's game folder. All of my inis and saves, I did nothing with... all of my personal files, including "My Games" are pointed to the D: drive, so I simply had my new Windows install do the same... so right away FO4 and really all of my other games call up the saves and ini's in there by default. All I havce to do is install and Windows gives them those paths automagically. Ez-pz.

From here on in, game folder and vortex folders get their own backup... so that if this ever happens again I can recover only those files from that image. That way I don't have to worry about having a spare drive to deploy a system backup to in order to get them back (they HAVE to be on the system drive, unfortunately, which majorly complicated things... I wiped my system drive and dropped in the backup, which went disastrously and left me with a broken system... but that's another story. Next time I will have another drive to serve only as a sandbox that I can safely dump a system backup into without losing my current system's state!)

ANNNNNYYYWAYY... long story short, always plan ahead when you have big, touchy mod setups that you need to keep intact. I came pretty close to losing everything there! I did actually lose my whole system in the process of attempting recovery. Fortunately that's not a big deal for me, not much on there that's irreplaceable without major hassle... just reinstalling things as the need arises. Everything else is on another drive. And I have the old backup re-imaged and tucked away in case there's any config stuff needed later.


After all of that, I need a palate-cleanse. Every time I fire-up Exodus after a while away, I find myself in awe of its visuals all over again. Right from the start of the game it really takes you for a ride and I love that about it. All I can think as I pour over all of the different touches in the atmosphere is "This is how a post-apocalyptic game is supposed to look." Something I'll carry back when I go back to FO4.

My favorite thing about this game is the thought put into the guns. They show a knowledge of historic firearms far beyond most games. Just all sorts of little details that any knowledgeable person appreciates... most games get basic aspects of how guns actually work wrong and use improper terminology. If you think you know how guns work from video games, you're probably wrong. Pretty early in, you see a higher standard of gun knowledge in this game. You start the 'real' first portion with a 'Kalash' (clearly an AK-47... or maybe 74M? 103? Doesn't matter too much, functionally. Seems like they mix and match a bit) that doesn't have a dust cover. So you've got the captive recoil spring exposed and everything. Looks pretty crazy and adds a lot to the scrappy, touch and go vibe of the situation. Most people would think that's all it is... just a compliment to the unenclosed red-dot mounted on the sight rail crudely-welded on to the receiver. In essence, not a real thing.

But this is actually a real, intended feature of the AK-47 and younger sibling 74. If you have it stripped down and the dust cover is lost or you need to use it with no time to re-fit it, you can pick it up and fire it safely without it... just don't let the bolt carrier catch you! It also allows you to see how it's cycling if you need to diagnose an issue with that. I have seen this first-hand with a semi-auto AK-47 clone. I know people who have owned them and have put my share of rounds through them. They really do fire just as well without a dust cover, though I don't think it's commonly known that you can do that with them. It looks sketchier than it is. You just need eye protection from crap being blown back at you. I wish they had taken it further and had a version that fires without the recoil spring... due to its design with its captive recoil system, you can also fire it that way. The only danger is that the bolt may fly off, depending on the quality of your ammo and wear on the recoil rod  Room for interesting mechanics there. AK-47's are super-interesting guns... they're pretty simple, but there's a lot to them that can be worked into a crafting system.

Just one of many neat touches with the weapons. They look really 'out there' but whoever came up with them actually had their feet on the ground.

I would love to see a gunsmith break down the mechanics of the weapons in the game... they're very cleverly done and a lot of them would probably work on paper. Be interesting to see an educated opinion. I have field-stripped and fired my fair share of firearms at this point in my life, but it's pretty mystifying to me. I just look at them, knowing what I DO know and become fascinated by how those guns might actually work!

It's funny though... it doesn't always translate. Early in the game you are shown a badge with a bullet in it... un-punctured casing and all... because everyone knows that when you fire a gun, the casing travels out through the barrel! Ejection ports are just for show!


----------



## metalfiber (Oct 27, 2019)

Still doing the Code Vein thing. Not feeling quiet as lost, it's turning into overwhelmed. There are a hundred different strategic offence and defense boost not to mention the cast (fighter, ranger, etc, etc) one can change to. That corresponds which offensive and defensive boost that is most effective with that class it seems. Then you've got the weapon upgrades and transformations. Stats that i've never seen before. Scaling i had to google and at the time i didn't think it was important but it is....Where's the Atari 2600 at?   The story is unique and good so it's all worth it.


----------



## robot zombie (Oct 27, 2019)

For a time, I swear Exodus let you enable DLSS by itself at 1080p... without RT. And it actually did help without looking too bad at all. Now, they're paired again, pretty much cancelling out the performance gains it used to give me. I distinctly remember this being possible, because it was the only way for me to run the Ultra and Extreme presets, which I did with a very smooth experience. Now, I can't anymore... disable or enable either one and it changes both :/


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 27, 2019)

Agent 47 looking as mean as ever in Hitman Absolution, although he doesn't look quite as mean in Hitman 2.
Great graphics in Absolution (2012) by the way.


----------



## jormungand (Oct 27, 2019)

this is the only and only stuff im playing right now...

there are certain points that they could have improved and i see them as negatives in the experience.

many bandits/soldiers camps, and im refering to the small ones, have the same design/layout is like what they did was copy paste
In Origins i never felt this experience.
some missions go in the same zone going back and forward to the same person or area.
in dialogues im tired of hearing ... i killed them all, every single one
Some bushes are too small, and still gives you coverage.
most of the caves ive searched have the  same design too. the ones that doesnt are good
the tombs should have been more challenging.
But well thats my opinion

So far i love the game, the freedom and refreshing graphics. The fun, comedy and enthusiastic characters.
The AI transition and patrol pattern keeps you on the watch.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 27, 2019)

jormungand said:


> this is the only and only stuff im playing right now...
> 
> there are certain points that they could have improved and i see them as negatives in the experience.
> 
> ...


If you like the humor, one of them (DLC’s) is extremely funny! It reminded me how silly the floating head conversations were in on of the Fallout New Vegas DLC’s.  I like when devs can be lighthearted.


----------



## jormungand (Oct 27, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> If you like the humor, one of them is extremely funny! It reminded me how silly the floating head conversations were in on of the Fallout New Vegas DLC’s.  I like when devs can be lighthearted.


if youre refering to ...age is just a number.... lmao .


----------



## robot zombie (Oct 27, 2019)

Finally got some better looks at Exodus's 'Kalash' rifle. I can't believe it's meant to be an AK-103! That's one of the most modern variants of their namesake select-fire rifle... a modern offshoot of the AK-74M hybridized with the AKM (a more modern 47.) Aside from the fact that it has "AK-103" stamped into the receiver, you can also see that the receivers are formed and riveted sheet metal, where AK-47's were milled from steel blocks. The muzzle brake style is also different with the 47... it goes off on a slant. The stock isn't as beefy on the non-47 versions, either.

But it's weird. The AK-74 was pretty much a lighter, improved AK-47. The AK-47 took 7.62x39mm rounds. The 74 came into play when the Russians saw the 5.56 and decided they needed something like that. So they came up with their 5.45x39mm and put together a new version of their Kalashnikov that was built to take advantage of it. It goes beyond the chambering, bolt, carrier, feed, gas/recoil system, etc. They also built it to be lighter, cheaper to make, more reliable, better to field-strip and assemble.... just an all-around upgrade.

The 7.62 fell out of favor for a long time. It's big, heavy, harder to control automatic fire, harder to build a rifle up to the strain, more expensive... many reasons. With smaller AP rounds becoming so effective it fell out for all but a few uses. But in the 90's Kalashnikov brought it back with the AK-103. It basically carries over the improvements brought-in with the 74M to a larger caliber rifle. So like an AK-47 with all of the upgrades of a 74.

The thing is, the AK-103 in Metro Exodus takes the smaller 5.45 rounds of the 74, and the clips look similar in that they have less bend than the 7.62 ones do. In reality these don't exist. I don't think you could easily modify one for it, either, not that you'd want to put that 5.45 in something built for a 7.62. But the clips themselves aren't made to fit in the receivers, anyway. That in itself is an odd choice. Even more odd is the prevalence of the things. They wouldn't have been the most common Kalashnikov to find, I'd think. Not as many were made and the 74 has been a staple around the world for decades. Just 250k vs 5M of the original 74. The 103 is one of the most modular iterations ever made, though, so maybe that's why they went for it. Still, odd choices, considering they got everything outside of this stuff about the features correct.

What I don't know, is how interchangeable the external parts of a 74 are with a 103. Stocks, grips, and things like that. Because that's another thing that bothers me. 103's generally don't feature wood stocks or grips. They're usually polymer. The standard-issue ones are polymer. Though if they are interchangeable it would be much easier to find intact wood adornments from the older rifles.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 27, 2019)

I’m playing The Outer Worlds.  So far I have 2.5 hours into it and like it!  There is a dark humor and loads of sarcasm in it so I am having a ball!! It also feels like I am exploring things again in Fallout NV. 

i don’t care how it looks. This is a space fantasy after all.  The rest of the game is pure enjoyment and why I will look forward to every new thing I encounter.


----------



## Agret (Oct 28, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> I got a key for it and bl3 that I am not sure what to do with yet.


The keys are for Epic Game Store, create an Epic Account and install the launcher and you will be able to redeem the keys inside that.


----------



## moproblems99 (Oct 28, 2019)

Agret said:


> The keys are for Epic Game Store, create an Epic Account and install the launcher and you will be able to redeem the keys inside that.




Yes, that is true.  But I don't really want the games so I am not sure if I am going to sell them or use them.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 28, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Everspace was cheap so i decided to give it ago... my wireless 360 controller ended up embedded in the same hole as the FF-XV one yesterday.
> 
> Maybe im just getting too old for this shit.



I think we all go through cycles, I am not really into gaming last month or so, but if I am honest with myself it's been 3 years.

Mostly these days I just read sci fi and fantasy books, and I end up having a great time. In a few months though I will be burned out on reading and hopefully gaming hobby will interest me again.  I was hyped for Death Stranding, but then I was reading article about Hideo wanting Conan Obrien in the game, or w.e  and I was like, eh do I really even care anymore, this is all nonsense. I'm sure it will be a good story game, and I might play it on PS5, but meh. I just prefer my own imagination these days alone with books, they give me what no one else can, and that is freedom of my own creativity, I am also lucky in that I have a semi-photographic memory, so it helps me go into other worlds when I read, literally.

maybe you just need to unplug for awhile? take a trip to the Lake District on Mega Bus, chill at a cabin for awhile, no cell phone, nothing, really go back to a simpler way of life for a long weekend? I don't know, I feel like light pollution has blinded a lot of us to the power of nature/cosmos, etc


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 28, 2019)

I'm currently playing The Outer Worlds. The game has a familiar feel to it I've noticed. Reminds me of another past game I played, anyways it's been pure enjoyment for me.

Edit: Is it just me or did anyone else get bored playing Borderlands 3? Haven't touched it for a couple of weeks now.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Oct 28, 2019)

I'm playing The Outer Worlds too. Having Fallout/Bioshock deja vu here, but that's good. There are some frametime spikes here and there at Ultra though. I just updated to latest driver and see how things go. Character looks amazing, but environment not so much. UE limitation I guess.


----------



## Rahnak (Oct 28, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> I'm sure it will be a good story game, and I might play it on PS5


It's coming to PC as well (early summer 2020 confirmed), just in case you didn't know yet.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 28, 2019)

I've been playing destiny 2 alot and just won a copy of outer worlds so I'm going to dive into that later today


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 28, 2019)

Rahnak said:


> It's coming to PC as well (early summer 2020 confirmed), just in case you didn't know yet.



I did not know that, thank you! Another reason not to buy a PS4 or PS5 now, lol


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 29, 2019)

Completed the first planet you start out on in The Outer Worlds.  That part took about 10 hours of careful exploration of everything available.  I’m definitely glad I picked this up!


----------



## Rahnak (Oct 29, 2019)

I'm super addicted to FH4 right now. I wanted to finish AC Unity before moving to The Outer Worlds.. but I don't think I can help myself on starting FH4's Fortune Island DLC tonight.

Checked out the gameplay demo for NFS Heat and man, does it look terrible. It doesn't help that the person playing the game is either doing it on a keyboard or is terrible at driving games. And the way the camera jerks around and zooms in when you drift is maddening.


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 29, 2019)

Just realized that The Outer Worlds is on XO gamepass. Downloading now.


----------



## PLSG08 (Oct 29, 2019)

Apocalypsee said:


> I'm playing The Outer Worlds too. Having Fallout/Bioshock deja vu here, but that's good. There are some frametime spikes here and there at Ultra though. I just updated to latest driver and see how things go. Character looks amazing, but environment not so much. UE limitation I guess.
> View attachment 135070



Have you ever gotten the TAA setting turned off? I tried following what PCGamingWiki said and it didn't work for me  I really love the game so far and the TAA is kinda overdone and its kidna causing me some headaches haha


----------



## Apocalypsee (Oct 29, 2019)

PLSG08 said:


> Have you ever gotten the TAA setting turned off? I tried following what PCGamingWiki said and it didn't work for me  I really love the game so far and the TAA is kinda overdone and its kidna causing me some headaches haha


I could disable TAA, just follow this instructions









						How to Disable Depth of Field and TAA in The Outer Worlds
					

The Outer Worlds is a great game with a good deal to explore, unfortunately with its share of technical issues; the game currently does not run that well




					segmentnext.com


----------



## metalfiber (Oct 29, 2019)

Finished Code Vein. A game that stands on it's own. It's not a Dark Souls clone or a clone of anything else i've played. The story is unique and really good in a strange way.

I had to join in the Outer Worlds club. Glad to see you don't have to run the store on this one either.


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 29, 2019)

metalfiber said:


> Finished Code Vein. A game that stands on it's own. It's not a Dark Souls clone or a clone of anything else i've played. The story is unique and really good in a strange way.
> 
> I had to join in the Outer Worlds club. Glad to see you don't have to run the store on this one either.


Here's a link for skipping the intro videos.





						The Outer Worlds - PCGamingWiki PCGW - bugs, fixes, crashes, mods, guides and improvements for every PC game
					






					www.pcgamingwiki.com


----------



## metalfiber (Oct 30, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Here's a link for skipping the intro videos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, I always check pcgamingwiki for all games because i always mess with the config file.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 30, 2019)

Forgot to check my EGS game time stat when I stopped playing yesterday but I think I have in the 15 to 20 hour mark playing The Outer Worlds. 

I cannot say enough good about this game! It is both a return to something comfortable, and yet also a breath of fresh air.  At no time yet has it taken itself too seriously.  Companions are pretty deep, holding their own conversations with each other and actually being useful in combat.  

Exploration truly is a sense of mystery and excitement, making me look forward to each town, what’s around every bend in the road.  The abandoned areas are great, because through artifacts, notebooks, and computer logs, I get a sense of the previous occupants.! 

It all feels very Fallout New Vegas-like (right down to the frontier theme), and yet... it doesn’t at the same time.  This really is them improving on their RPG product, giving us something that is always fun, lighthearted and definitely has not hit any kind of grindiness for me.  The writing is pretty good, with gameplay and combat being very nice as well.!


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 30, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Forgot to check my EGS game time stat when I stopped playing yesterday but I think I have in the 15 to 20 hour mark playing The Outer Worlds.
> 
> I cannot say enough good about this game! It is both a return to something comfortable, and yet also a breath of fresh air.  At no time yet has it taken itself too seriously.  Companions are pretty deep, holding their own conversations with each other and actually being useful in combat.
> 
> ...


that sounds encouraging.. I'll have to check some gameplay vids. I'm still invested in Eve Online right now, but a break every now and then is a good thing


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 30, 2019)

ESO mostly with a bit of The Outer Worlds and Green Hell on the side.

Green Hell is crazy challenging and I dig it. 

The Outer Worlds is good. I'm not totally impressed with it as of yet. The sense of exploration is not nearly as good as FONV. I'm a big exploration guy. I love finding hidden caves and treasures but so far TOW is lacking in this dept. I'm between 15 and 20 hours in now. The game world looks cool but its just the same thing everywhere I go. I head over to another planet and it feels like the one I was just on. Maps are small, same enemies over and over. Same gear over and over...

I keep thinking it's going to expand and become better but so far it hasn't. I'm a big FONV fan and this is just like that game but in a different universe, though there are similarities in style. Story seems fine so far, though a bit boring. Characters are done well and companions are much better than FONV. Graphics are good and games runs very well at 4k. 

The game was making me sick until i learned I could disable visual setting in the ini, which completely solved the issue for me. 

I duuno, cool game and in few ways better than FONV but in many ways not.


----------



## Grog6 (Oct 30, 2019)

I saw this today, and lolled:









						Video Game Class War Has ‘Fallout’ Players Targeting Premium Subscribers
					

“At least 5-7 people in teddy bear costumes kept punching me,” one member complained.



					www.thedailybeast.com
				




Anyone playing this?
I could get into a teddy bear beat down, lol.


----------



## robot zombie (Oct 30, 2019)

Grog6 said:


> I saw this today, and lolled:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The best part of that is that they tried so hard to make their PvP grief proof that nobody even uses it. There's no incentive, no tension, no real reward that makes it worth it. It's just a hassle that is best (and easily) avoided. People can attack anyone they want, but there's a little handshake routine where if you don't fight back, they can't really do anything to you. So it's actually exactly like getting mobbed by teddy bears. I think all they can really do is very minor chip damage. I guess given enough time they could conceivably drop somebody. 

I love how even when Bethesda isn't directly involved, it's still a bad experience lol. I think they made a deal with the devil for Skyrim. That's the only way this all makes sense. Now Lucifer is controlling Todd and making him lie and do evil things all of the time, while he sends demons into the game to torment the remaining player base.


EDIT: Gotta say, if there's one thing I hope 4A fixes with their games, it's their god awful controls with a controller... and the cryptic settings. Metro Exodus is pretty badly set up for controllers... and it's got nothing to do with the mapping. Number one, vertical sensitivity is slow and can't be changed. Number two, the 'presets' it allows you to select actually do more than just change the settings you see in the menu. They change acceleration, mess with deadzones, and a few other things. And it never gives any indication of doing that. The default, number 4, makes scopes impossible to use at any range where they'd be an advantage... and only scopes. Regular sights are fine... quick and a little too snappy, but pretty comfortable after maybe an hour. And then when you switch to a scope, you find that you can't slow the sensitivity down enough to keep it from shooting across the screen. Because of the acceleration and deadzones, there are too many places you can never, ever put the crosshair. I mean it man... it's really pretty bad. At ~50-75 yards, the 4x scope will jump the width of ~4 enemies with the slightest nudge... but only after a split-second lag. Between the ridiculous acceleration curve and massive deadzone, it is... stressful, haha. Do they assume everyone is using broken N64 controllers? lol

Option 1 is the strangest... it completely disables diagonal movement. You can only look on the x or the y axis at any given moment, so looking around is like a game of snake. Option 2 is the only one with usable granularity. It's slow, so you have to crank the sensitivity, but at least you can put your sights anywhere on the screen. Combined with high assist, it works like it should and I can kind of write-off what's left as it being a survival game. It feels about the same as any other shooter, just a little slower. I get that part. Aiming is difficult in tense situations, especially when you're totally kitted out with plate armor, a bunch of ammo, and 3 weapons... but the question of why a highly skilled operative literally cannot put a crosshair on a target that he can very clearly see the full body of past 50 yards is one I'm not able to answer with my imagination.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 31, 2019)

So.. the Outer Worlds.

Mass Effect meets Fallout, I think best describes it. Not bad. But is it good? I really can't tell. The art direction feels a bit strange to me, the world feels strangely generic even though it tries hard to be original and interesting. Sometimes succeeding, too.

Then the numbers game of it... I don't know. Its as strange as Fallout meets Mass Effect really - you get Fallout damage numbers, you get Mass Effect style gameplay and progression in the campaign. Its more of a shooter than having any sort of depth in character progression - but maybe I need to dive deeper. The perk tree looks insanely boring. Damage boosts, and other basics really through all tiers. The only real choice here is the weapon(s) you want to use, and whether or not you run with companions. Oh yeah, and Stealth of course; and yes its a complete copy pasta from Fallout in that sense. This is one of those games where I find myself robbing everyone blind no matter where I go. Good fun, that 

Narrative is quite alright, dialog and stuff is pretty good even. The amount of crappy lines is very low, and there is good fun in many others. The dialogue options are actually a deeper game than the combat if you ask me. There are lots of (side) quests, things to see and do. Game definitely has that covered; the choice aspect of it is also quite well done. Choices matter, right in the beginning you're left choosing what town to keep and what other to let wither and die by cutting their power source.

Graphics. Somewhat painful IMO. Sometimes I feel like I'm playing Warframe and in a Grineer base. Other times I feel like I've landed in No Man's Sky. Never did I feel like I was playing a 2019 game. Areas don't feel very convincing to me either, there is little sense of scale even with great vista's and horizons to look at. A tad too cartoony I think, but when you get up close to assets you can see the low quality shine through. UE4 can do so much more.

Seems negative but maybe its just that I had expected more from this. Its really 'just another shooter based RPG', but it lacks the charm or sense of a truly open world.



WhiteNoise said:


> ESO mostly with a bit of The Outer Worlds and Green Hell on the side.
> 
> Green Hell is crazy challenging and I dig it.
> 
> ...



Since you're about exploring. I'm still trying to find a 3rd Rest'n'Go keycard.  Any ideas?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 31, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> The only real choice here is the weapon(s) you want to use, and whether or not you run with companions.


Which is something you definitely DO want to do. The deceptive little Leadership skill is actually quite powerful if buffed out because it pumps up companions stats and skills, which in turn help you as well on their “shared” aspect.  They don’t explain it well in-game.  

Also, companions as you noted are pretty good for conversation. The best two for that are Felix and Ellie. They have their own conversations and it’s quite humorous because they are completely opposite in all their thinking and philosophies.  After awhile I think Ellie wants to feed him to a Raptid.

Overall, this is some real genuine fun I am having. For me it is a breath of fresh yet familiar air that begs to be inhaled deeply.  28 hours in so far and can’t wait to get back to it!



WhiteNoise said:


> I'm a big exploration guy. I love finding hidden caves and treasures but so far TOW is lacking in this dept.


I’m literally finding new settlements and “new” abandoned buildings and towns all over Monarch. There are paths and canyons galore, a few caves and tunnels, and little out of the way places that have your dead people from a long ago camp site, etc.


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 31, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Which is something you definitely DO want to do. The deceptive little Leadership skill is actually quite powerful if buffed out because it pumps up companions stats and skills, which in turn help you as well on their “shared” aspect.  They don’t explain it well in-game.
> 
> Also, companions as you noted are pretty good for conversation. The best two for that are Felix and Ellie. They have their own conversations and it’s quite humorous because they are completely opposite in all their thinking and philosophies.  After awhile I think Ellie wants to feed him to a Raptid.
> 
> Overall, this is some real genuine fun I am having. For me it is a breath of fresh yet familiar air that begs to be inhaled deeply.  28 hours in so far and can’t wait to get back to it!



Im definitely going to be replaying this game a few times - about 30 hours in on my Supernova run, and just went complete DOOM mode soloing the Cascadia landing pad (@ lvl 16).  So much fun.

There was so much carnage that by the time i reached the town i had gained a full level.

Im running solo this run (just doing character quests after clears) but will play a Han Solo / Zapp Brannigan style character next with all the leader bonuses.  The story and in game details are so deep that it will take 2-3 runs to get most of it.

Definitely going to try the felix and ellie thing.  I havent even spoken to felix since recruiting him lol.


----------



## sam_86314 (Oct 31, 2019)

I've been rotating between Fallout 4, Skyrim, Minecraft, and BotW; switching between them when I get bored.

Just finished all 120 Shrines in BotW after almost 80 hours of playtime. Now getting back into modded Fallout 4.


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 31, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> I've been rotating between Fallout 4, Skyrim, Minecraft, and BotW; switching between them when I get bored.
> 
> Just finished all 120 Shrines in BotW after almost 80 hours of playtime. Now getting back into modded Fallout 4.



If you like those you should check out Outer worlds for sure.  It's basically Fallout meets Firefly.


----------



## sam_86314 (Oct 31, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> If you like those you should check out Outer worlds for sure.  It's basically Fallout meets Firefly.


I'll check it out once the exclusivity deal ends. Until then, I've got my eye on CP2077.


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 31, 2019)

best of both worlds:


----------



## sam_86314 (Oct 31, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> best of both worlds:
> View attachment 135308


I've considered that. Need to get the Store back on my PC.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 31, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Which is something you definitely DO want to do. The deceptive little Leadership skill is actually quite powerful if buffed out because it pumps up companions stats and skills, which in turn help you as well on their “shared” aspect.  They don’t explain it well in-game.
> 
> Also, companions as you noted are pretty good for conversation. The best two for that are Felix and Ellie. They have their own conversations and it’s quite humorous because they are completely opposite in all their thinking and philosophies.  After awhile I think Ellie wants to feed him to a Raptid.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I have to say the companions and setting is growing on me a bit by now.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 31, 2019)

First I've heard of The Outer Worlds (I must have been asleep).
I love the tongue-in-cheek attitude of the trailer which clearly speaks of a game that doesn't take itself too seriously, which is refreshing.
Reminded me of No Man's Sky and a bit of Bioshock thrown in.


----------



## AlejoZ (Nov 1, 2019)

Back to Metro, very disturbing level


----------



## Rahnak (Nov 1, 2019)

Finished Fortune Island and got myself the new Bugatti Divo. Gonna put AC: Unity on hold and hop on The Outer Wilds. Haven't played a shooter in ages and the comparisons with Mass Effect have been hyping me up.


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 1, 2019)

Finished The Outer Worlds, stupid me, I've missed the 6th companion, oh well. It was fun, it had companions I cared about and interesting choices. I really hope that Obsidian continues to deliver original ideas to the market, we sure need those. Took about 17-18 hours.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 1, 2019)

Something else I’ve encountered in The Outer Worlds.  My companions will have their own additional things they will say to or ask of NPC’s I am talking to. 

Yes, I know it’s scripted for them to do, but it adds to immersion and makes them more interesting. They don’t stand there like mannequins. It’s those little things that mark Obsidian as one of the better ones. They all have their own views on things, which is nice.


----------



## Rahnak (Nov 2, 2019)

9h into The Outer Worlds, just left the first planet. Really digging it so far. Love all the Spacer's Choice slogans and jingles.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 2, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Something else I’ve encountered in The Outer Worlds.  My companions will have their own additional things they will say to or ask of NPC’s I am talking to.
> 
> Yes, I know it’s scripted for them to do, but it adds to immersion and makes them more interesting. They don’t stand there like mannequins. It’s those little things that mark Obsidian as one of the better ones. They all have their own views on things, which is nice.


Love their little quips in random conversations. The dialogue is truly the standout in this thing which is kinda what’s  been missing in games lately.



Rahnak said:


> 9h into The Outer Worlds, just left the first planet. Really digging it so far. Love all the Spacer's Choice slogans and jingles.


”it’s Spacers Choice!“


----------



## Khonjel (Nov 2, 2019)

Just downloaded SQUAD again to play the Space Crew mod. 9 man squad vs 1 or 2 predators in spaceship or outpost. Basically Alien game where thr Alien ain't dumb or OP (cause it's not AI).
For the vanilla game though I kinda regret buying this game. It's an impulse buy since I loved playing PR: BF2 so much. But first two years I couldn't play it with my old system but now that I can, I'm not the same 16 year old with infinite amount of playtime (relatively) anymore to enjoy comparatively boring game like this.

On my last hours of AC Origins play through. Can't find the last two phylakes for the life of me.
Somehow while trying to complete all the sidequests and discover unknown locations I reached the level cap (40). So now main missions (highest I faced is level 31) are such a breeze that it's disgusting. The story is quite intriguing. I can't say more.
I googled Julius and Pompey bust after meeting them in game and they're almost lifelike. Kudos to the devs.
BTW 58 hours playtime atm. One of my most time-pit single player games iibh.


----------



## 64K (Nov 2, 2019)

Replaying the first Dead Space. Man I love playing this game. Good times.


----------



## Sithaer (Nov 2, 2019)

Soon finishing the Batman Arkham serie and already trying to figure out what to play next 'single player'. 

Meanwhile I'm trying out the Russian Lost Ark cause I'm interested in that game if it ever comes to NA/EU market.

I sort of quited MMOs but this I might play for real,so far I like it and it runs really well considering every other UE 3 MMO I've played  in the past ran like crap.



64K said:


> Replaying the first Dead Space. Man I love playing this game. Good times.



Dead Space 1+2 was one of my first Horror type game I managed to finish back in the days and it was great,even if it scared me a few times.
I remember clearly cause at the time my 8800 GT was under RMA and I had to borrow a 9800 GT from a friend so that I could at least use my PC and play the game.
Lucky me he had 2 of them with a mobo that did not support SLI so I could borrow it for a ~month.


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 2, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> Finished The Outer Worlds, stupid me, I've missed the 6th companion, oh well. It was fun, it had companions I cared about and interesting choices. I really hope that Obsidian continues to deliver original ideas to the market, we sure need those. Took about 17-18 hours.


Just picked up Max (automechcanical) on the Unreliable as a companion.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 2, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> I've missed the 6th companion, oh well.


I missed one of them from early on when I basically said "maybe"..  I went back to ask him later to join, and no option.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 2, 2019)

Unity that I got for free.
Feels nice to play some pre-Origins type of AC.I missed rooftop freerunning and hiding.
The game looks gorgeous,soft shadows do take a large perfromace hit especially in broad daylight.Seen drops under 60 in a 4 year old game.
It could use better cloth physics really,the draw distance is pretty awful to look at too but you're among the town buildings at all times so it's not that distracting.
Fighting is actually kinda fun.Much better than in Black Flag.The mechanics are the same but the animations feel more realistic.


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 2, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> I missed one of them from early on when I basically said "maybe"..  I went back to ask him later to join, and no option.





Spoiler



I missed the robot one that was in the closet on the unreliable


 was there any hint for this or what?


----------



## jormungand (Nov 2, 2019)

Khonjel said:


> Just downloaded SQUAD again to play the Space Crew mod. 9 man squad vs 1 or 2 predators in spaceship or outpost. Basically Alien game where thr Alien ain't dumb or OP (cause it's not AI).
> For the vanilla game though I kinda regret buying this game. It's an impulse buy since I loved playing PR: BF2 so much. But first two years I couldn't play it with my old system but now that I can, I'm not the same 16 year old with infinite amount of playtime (relatively) anymore to enjoy comparatively boring game like this.
> 
> On my last hours of AC Origins play through. Can't find the last two phylakes for the life of me.
> ...


i loved the final part of Ac Origins story, the elephants are the challenge , the phylakes are training


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 2, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, you had to actually engage this person in wuite deep conversation. I thought he was a horrible human being so When he offered to come along I said I will think about it. The game gave no hint that I could not cone back to hire him laterZ


----------



## metalfiber (Nov 2, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> No, you had to actually engage this person in wuite deep conversation. I thought he was a horrible human being so When he offered to come along I said I will think about it. The game gave no hint that I could not cone back to hire him laterZ



I think i know which one you skipped, I skipped him too. I'll going back right now and see if it's to late for me too...parish the thought.


----------



## SN2716057 (Nov 2, 2019)

Waiting for RDR2, so I'm playing The outer worlds in the meantime. I like the style, and dialog.





Spoiler: More






sassy


----------



## metalfiber (Nov 3, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Also, companions as you noted are pretty good for conversation. The best two for that are Felix and Ellie. They have their own conversations and it’s quite humorous because they are completely opposite in all their thinking and philosophies.  After awhile I think Ellie wants to feed him to a Raptid.



I hate to say this but i got him and it did make a difference. So much fact that it made Felix and Ellie agreeable with each other when they spoke about him. Not to mention when you'd put him and Ellie together talk about fighting, phew. I don't know about him and Felix yet but i've got a feeling it'll be the same way. By far he is the most annoying companion as he'll start talking to you too. So i don't know if you not getting him is a win or loss.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 3, 2019)

I finished The Outer Worlds.  I have to say I ended it like I started it: extremely pleased and having fun.  It’s been a long time since I just had total enjoyment in the game from beginning to end!

I explored every inch and did every quest (I think).  Games like this I like to go find stuff and see things, usually stumbling onto quests and wealth along the way.  It took me 54 hours.


----------



## rawadinozor (Nov 3, 2019)

PUBG, CSGO and now trying DOTA2


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 3, 2019)

damn I'm really enjoying Unity.just starting but I'm enjoying the story and the French setting.


----------



## potato580+ (Nov 3, 2019)

the heck with those ram usage, it consume lot, i wont dare to imagibe running that setup on my potato rig, i think 10fps will do 


cucker tarlson said:


> damn I'm really enjoying Unity.just starting but I'm enjoying the story and the French setting.


anyway we curently play this freegames, kof allstar, good game


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 3, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> the heck with those ram usage, it consume lot, i wont dare to imagibe running that setup on my potato rig, i think 10fps will do
> 
> anyway we curently play this freegames, kof allstar, good game
> View attachment 135513


6gb is actually pretty low,some games use 10-11gb.
anyway,now is a good time to upgrade to 16gb if you're on 8gb.ram is pretty cheap except for highly binned sticks and it's the first thing one should do when trying to make your rig's life a little longer.


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 3, 2019)

Dead Space is another game that scared the s**t out of me. I got it free on Uplay or Origin, I can't remember. Then I deleted it because those creatures with the long pointy arms just freaked me out.
Back to Solitaire then.


----------



## Cvrk (Nov 3, 2019)

Co-op in Battlefront 2 is easy, except for the moments when you get stuck in textures. 

FInally, with the co-op mode i can upgrade and unlock characters that I have never played. It was impossible for me playing against real players to ever get a special character.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 3, 2019)

how did I miss Unity,this is Arkham Knight case all over again.Got bad press initially cause of technical issues,but it's a really good game.Good old type of AC with a beautiful setting.
Could be a benchmark for new GPUs too the way it looks.


----------



## jormungand (Nov 3, 2019)

This gets me hyped for more  and more adventure 
AC odyssey is gonna give me more and more hehehehe














Splinterdog said:


> Dead Space is another game that scared the s**t out of me. I got it free on Uplay or Origin, I can't remember. Then I deleted it because those creatures with the long pointy arms just freaked me out.
> Back to Solitaire then.


Dead Space 1 was amazing, scary yes but .... not that scary.
i remember Resident Evil 7 biohazard demo, it made me sh$%& in my pants and leave a trail from my chair to the bathroom, then  after i cleaned myself i came back and uninstalled the demo.
although i told that story here already .... i have to advise people to be prepare just in case they try that one



cucker tarlson said:


> how did I miss Unity,this is Arkham Knight case all over again.Got bad press initially cause of technical issues,but it's a really good game.Good old type of AC with a beautiful setting.
> Could be a benchmark for new GPUs too the way it looks.


I got the AC unity from the bundle with AC odyssey definitely need to try it after im done


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 4, 2019)

Ok, went back to the Outer Worlds. Apparently I missed some possible outcomes and quests when a little mistake 2/3 of the way through had me in combat with everyone in Byzantium. That killed several quest givers, caused me to forget another quest, and had everyone who saw me there from then on acting hostile and attacking...so many civilians dead.


----------



## robot zombie (Nov 4, 2019)

Feel like I'm losing my mind with Metro Exodus. I'm starting to think they went around changing little things just to mess with me! I've always pretty much combed through the whole game every time I've played through it... which would be at least a dozen times. I go through all of the places. I get all of the bad guys. I rough-up the not-bad ones. I do all of the things. I know the stealth passages like the back of my hand. I don't think there's a single item in the game I haven't found, including the letters. So why now, am I finding things in different places and different enemy behavior/placement in scripted encounters? It just weird, man. Why would they do that? I know there was an update because the van is janked now. It seizure twitches when you first get in and start going. Mostly just little things... well except the Valve semi-auto clip being nowhere to be found. I know that it's not where it used to be for sure because it's my favorite so I always make sure I have it. But I'm well past the point where I use it in pretty much every single playthrough. You don't get to use it much so I was hoping to do a NG+ one with it... bummer if I never find it. I'm already halfway through Taiga.

I even looked it up to double check where I always grabbed it in taiga (because I noticed I didn't have it when I always use it - you can find it in the caspian,) went to the exact spot in the video I dug up, where you can clearly see it... where I know I've seen it, and it just wasn't there! Wat. :|

It's just weird to me. Maybe I forgot to grab it. It's not like the weapon attachments you find in the world are random. They've always been placed. Same locations every time. Only the guard's ones are random, and seemingly only for the single common ones (certain enemies always drop a rare attachment on a particular weapon or certain combos of common ones in certain areas.) This would be the first time I ever missed it.

I am so confused 

Maybe I'll pick-up Outer Worlds instead of doing that NG+ run. I almost feel obligated to, given my attachment to Fallout and growing disdain for Bethesda for what it could've been, but at this point may never get close to being. Outside looking in, OW is what Fallout could be if it wasn't being handled by people who keep trying to make the same thing over and over again, watering it down and selling it a little harder each time. OW seems a little different in many key game elements... but what I mean is, if Bethesda had made a game like that with a bigger scope/world, modding, and Fallout (preferably not FO4-era lol) look/lore, people would probably be happy about the new Fallout game and its new direction. It wouldn't be out of place... just in terms of how it seems to play... like a natural conclusion that's a bit beyond what people have come to expect from creation engine shooters. You wouldn't think to have it there, but when it IS there it makes sense. Just watching gameplay, I see things that make me go "Ohhhh... hey, yeah. Okay!"

I dunno, I'll have to see. Seems like people are really enjoying it. I see the potential in it. And if this is Obsidian making an earnest attempt at getting on their feet, I'm all for it. After New Vegas and that ridiculous "metacritc score 1% too low" nonsense that necrotized them, I though it would never happen... and that dreams of another game of that caliber from them would die off. But maybe their new game is the first step towards that reality. I feel like I have to try it out on that basis alone.


----------



## Rahnak (Nov 4, 2019)

Having a great time playing The Outer Worlds. Two small gripes I have with it so far:
Enemies that turn to ash or whatever when shot with plasma weapons some times are really hard to find and loot. It would be helpful to have a key to highlight all interactable objects.
Moving 2 or more items to junk is a bit of a pain since you can't just hit Enter to confirm quantity. Unless I missed something, you always have to click with the mouse to confirm, which is a bit of a pain.

Also wish there was more of a variety of weapons and armor rather than re-using the same ones with higher levels and different names, but I can live with that.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Nov 4, 2019)

Played a bit of Serious Sam 2 InSAMnity mod. DUAL WIELD EVERYTHING. I played this once in a while.





Pictures don't do it justice, watch this videos I found people playing with this mod.


----------



## 64K (Nov 4, 2019)

Apocalypsee said:


> Played a bit of Serious Sam 2 InSAMnity mod. DUAL WIELD EVERYTHING. I played this once in a while.
> 
> View attachment 135615
> 
> Pictures don't do it justice, watch this videos I found people playing with this mod.



I played this a couple of months ago. It's a fun FPS. Even though it's 14 years old it's still worth a playthrough for anyone who hasn't. Probably can be picked up for $2.50 next month on the Steam Winter Sale.


----------



## Drone (Nov 4, 2019)

... and I thought Ocarina of Time 3D was good, my gosh LoZ Twilight Princess HD is even better than that! It's a true masterpiece! History repeats itself, in Ocarina I got stuck in Water Temple and in Twilight I got stuck in Lakebed temple. It's gonna take a lot of time to figure it out and that's why I love this so much! It feels and plays so damn good!


----------



## metalfiber (Nov 5, 2019)

In regards to Outer Worlds.

Arse kisser and brown noser, nah...i'm so far up in nair i'm a sht face.


----------



## Rahnak (Nov 5, 2019)

@metalfiber I suffer the same "problem". I want to do a 2nd playtrough being more of a self-centered outlaw.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 5, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> how did I miss Unity,this is Arkham Knight case all over again.Got bad press initially cause of technical issues,but it's a really good game.Good old type of AC with a beautiful setting.
> Could be a benchmark for new GPUs too the way it looks.



How did your GPU SKU number end up in there  But yeah that definitely looks much richer in detail than I had it in my head! Damn



metalfiber said:


> In regards to Outer Worlds.
> 
> Arse kisser and brown noser, nah...i'm so far up in nair i'm a sht face.
> 
> View attachment 135679



I'm kinda burned out from it already. Its way too easy. Quests and combat... it also feels on-railsy, too much for my tastes. And I'm only still at Byzantium, I reckon about halfway through. Yes there is 'choice' but most of that boils down to 'good guy / bad guy / having your cake and eat it too'. The latter option usually unlocks as you go.



Rahnak said:


> Having a great time playing The Outer Worlds. Two small gripes I have with it so far:
> Enemies that turn to ash or whatever when shot with plasma weapons some times are really hard to find and loot. It would be helpful to have a key to highlight all interactable objects.
> Moving 2 or more items to junk is a bit of a pain since you can't just hit Enter to confirm quantity. Unless I missed something, you always have to click with the mouse to confirm, which is a bit of a pain.
> 
> Also wish there was more of a variety of weapons and armor rather than re-using the same ones with higher levels and different names, but I can live with that.



Hit E to confirm.



robot zombie said:


> Feel like I'm losing my mind with Metro Exodus. I'm starting to think they went around changing little things just to mess with me! I've always pretty much combed through the whole game every time I've played through it... which would be at least a dozen times. I go through all of the places. I get all of the bad guys. I rough-up the not-bad ones. I do all of the things. I know the stealth passages like the back of my hand. I don't think there's a single item in the game I haven't found, including the letters. So why now, am I finding things in different places and different enemy behavior/placement in scripted encounters? It just weird, man. Why would they do that? I know there was an update because the van is janked now. It seizure twitches when you first get in and start going. Mostly just little things... well except the Valve semi-auto clip being nowhere to be found. I know that it's not where it used to be for sure because it's my favorite so I always make sure I have it. But I'm well past the point where I use it in pretty much every single playthrough. You don't get to use it much so I was hoping to do a NG+ one with it... bummer if I never find it. I'm already halfway through Taiga.
> 
> I even looked it up to double check where I always grabbed it in taiga (because I noticed I didn't have it when I always use it - you can find it in the caspian,) went to the exact spot in the video I dug up, where you can clearly see it... where I know I've seen it, and it just wasn't there! Wat. :|
> 
> ...



Sorry to dissapoint but OW is not Fallout at all. Its much more like Mass Effect really; from the way the world is presented and unlocked, to picking squadmates pre-mission, to using the ship to fly to rather small regions one at a time. Even the combat, at higher difficulty, is surprisingly coverbased unless stuff runs at you. Narrative is OK, and if you fancy looting, then yes, its very Fallout-ey, but that's about as far as the comparison goes if you ask me. That said it does have fun elements, I do think you'd fancy a playthrough 

What stuck out the most to me is that OW does not manage to make you believe its a big world / galaxy. It feels condensed, limited, in a way. Fallout can immerse you just with its setting and environment... OW never managed that for me.


----------



## SN2716057 (Nov 5, 2019)

So would it be possible to be hostile to all factions in the The Outer Worlds? Would you get different quests or none at all?


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 5, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Sorry to dissapoint but OW is not Fallout at all. Its much more like Mass Effect really; from the way the world is presented and unlocked, to picking squadmates pre-mission, to using the ship to fly to rather small regions one at a time. Even the combat, at higher difficulty, is surprisingly coverbased unless stuff runs at you. Narrative is OK, and if you fancy looting, then yes, its very Fallout-ey, but that's about as far as the comparison goes if you ask me.


To be fair it's a mix of both. World navigation is pretty much based on Mass Effect. We already had companions in Fallouts, they were also present in ME. However, spiritually this feels like a successor to New Vegas with a new setting.

Hell, wasn't world navigation originally introduced in KOTOR btw?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 5, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> How did your GPU SKU number end up in there


I think I was tinkering with my account name when I had the GTX 1080


----------



## metalfiber (Nov 5, 2019)

Rahnak said:


> @metalfiber I suffer the same "problem". I want to do a 2nd playtrough being more of a self-centered outlaw.



I have a problem when it comes to these type games. No matter how i try to be the bad guy i can't do it in the end. I couldn't even play a bandit right in the Fallout 4 DLC Nuka World. In Red Dead 2 i thought i would finally be able to be the outlaw...nope. Now in the GTA series it doesn't bother one bit to beat the hell out of them with a base ball bat but games like Fallout and Greedfall type RPG's it does bother me.


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 5, 2019)

metalfiber said:


> I have a problem when it comes to these type games. No matter how i try to be the bad guy i can't do it in the end. I couldn't even play a bandit right in the Fallout 4 DLC Nuka World. In Red Dead 2 i thought i would finally be able to be the outlaw...nope. Now in the GTA series it doesn't bother one bit to beat the hell out of them with a base ball bat but games like Fallout and Greedfall type RPG's it does bother me.


try some of early d&d games.
Baldur's gate, icewind dale etc.


----------



## Rahnak (Nov 5, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Hit E to confirm.


Yeah, found this out last night, it makes managing inventory much easier. But thanks regardless. 



SN2716057 said:


> So would it be possible to be hostile to all factions in the The Outer Worlds? Would you get different quests or none at all?


I think you'd make life pretty hard on yourself if you did that. I don't even know who would even give you quests anymore. Might be fun to try. 



metalfiber said:


> I have a problem when it comes to these type games. No matter how i try to be the bad guy i can't do it in the end. I couldn't even play a bandit right in the Fallout 4 DLC Nuka World. In Red Dead 2 i thought i would finally be able to be the outlaw...nope. Now in the GTA series it doesn't bother one bit to beat the hell out of them with a base ball bat but games like Fallout and Greedfall type RPG's it does bother me.


I can only do it on 2nd playthroughs, but I don't do those too often, so I usually just play the cliché hero most of the time.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 5, 2019)

ne6togadno said:


> try some of early d&d games.
> Baldur's gate, icewind dale etc.



Yeah its truly awesome to go Evil there. In those games the evil road is also fully - and I do mean FULLY - supported. Not like in OW - there, basically you have the choice of doing quests and 'picking the evil or good option', or just shooting at everything on sight and then they will shoot back, while you see your 'Botched' quest list grow while you shoot.

In the classic CRPGs, the whole alignment and party system is built up around the good/evil choice, but on top of that there is the lawful/chaotic axis, so you can still be different sorts of evil. And so can the NPCs you meet. And its not the static 'Here, I have a problem, take this quest for your log' either. Its actual dialogue with lots of hidden and not so hidden cues about what approach you can take and what kind of alignment you're dealing with.

Well... thats another aspect in which I found OW slightly 'meh' compared to truly good RPGs. 90% of dialogue bores down to 'Hi, we never met, but... got work?' And then sometimes, good dialogue emerges after that.


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 5, 2019)

Just started a new game of SYNTHETIK: Legion Rising  from my Humble monthly. This games waxes poetic of Robotron and Super Smash Brothers (SNES based on the movie Running man). 









						Synthetik Wiki
					

Due to inactivity of sysop/staff, consider this wiki defunct; please refer to the gamepedia wiki instead! Table of Contents Welcome to the Synthetik Wiki The fan-made wiki for Synthetik, the indie rogue-like shooter released into Early Access on March 18th of 2018. Synthetik was developed by...




					synthetik.fandom.com


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 5, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Yeah its truly awesome to go Evil there. In those games the evil road is also fully - and I do mean FULLY - supported. Not like in OW - there, basically you have the choice of doing quests and 'picking the evil or good option', or just shooting at everything on sight and then they will shoot back, while you see your 'Botched' quest list grow while you shoot.
> 
> In the classic CRPGs, the whole alignment and party system is built up around the good/evil choice, but on top of that there is the lawful/chaotic axis, so you can still be different sorts of evil. And so can the NPCs you meet. And its not the static 'Here, I have a problem, take this quest for your log' either. Its actual dialogue with lots of hidden and not so hidden cues about what approach you can take and what kind of alignment you're dealing with.
> 
> Well... thats another aspect in which I found OW slightly 'meh' compared to truly good RPGs. 90% of dialogue bores down to 'Hi, we never met, but... got work?' And then sometimes, good dialogue emerges after that.


I am not sure if this lawful/chaotic+ good/evil system is proprietary to wizards of the coast as owners of d&d ip.
the ever changing system of good/evil from early d&d games is nice as it allow you to respond properly on every asshole you meet w/o worrying too much your rep can suffer as you are also rewarded for good deeds you do.
I've seen evil companions leaving cause of me being too kind and doing good deeds. and I've seen companions complaining about drizzt being in the party even thou he is with good alignment


----------



## Alduin (Nov 5, 2019)

Started playing hitman contracts again
One of the most atmospheric games i ever played
Non linear story telling great gameplay


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 5, 2019)

ne6togadno said:


> I am not sure if this lawful/chaotic+ good/evil system is proprietary to wizards of the coast as owners of d&d ip.
> the ever changing system of good/evil from early d&d games is nice as it allow you to respond properly on every asshole you meet w/o worrying too much your rep can suffer as you are also rewarded for good deeds you do.
> I've seen evil companions leaving cause of me being too kind and doing good deeds. and I've seen companions complaining about drizzt being in the party even thou he is with good alignment



No its available under 'OGL', see link. I was surprised about this (too) btw when I found out.
Pathfinder Kingmaker also uses it, for example. And many, many other games are based upon this as well.





__





						PathfinderWiki:Open Gaming License - PathfinderWiki
					






					pathfinderwiki.com


----------



## metalfiber (Nov 5, 2019)

I like this article about Outer Words and developer Obsidian from Forbes.......

*"‘Outer Worlds’ Makes Me Want To Give All Bethesda’s Money To Obsidian"*
"As you may remember, Obsidian has been bought by Microsoft, and _Outer Worlds_ is what they’ve made _before_ the full fruits of that partnership have been revealed. If Microsoft was smart, they would give _Obsidian_ a truly Bethesda-level budget to make their next game, whether it’s _Outer Worlds 2_ or something new, and possibly watch themselves give birth to their own in-house equivalent to _Elder Scrolls_ or _Fallout_. That would be wild. And I don’t think it’s out of the realm of possibility based on what I’m seeing here."



			https://www.forbes.com/sites/paultassi/2019/11/02/outer-worlds-makes-me-want-to-give-all-bethesdas-money-to-obsidian/#2a8e5ce85eae


----------



## Rahnak (Nov 5, 2019)

Yeah, here's hoping Microsoft drops some cash on all these studios they've been buying. As for Bethesda, the way they are currently, I have no faith in them. My expectations for the next TES are as low as they can be, sadly.


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 5, 2019)

So yeah, RDR2 just dropped on PC... and it's crashing on launch for majority of people.


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 5, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> So yeah, RDR2 just dropped on PC... and it's crashing on launch for majority of people.



Uh oh seems like it may have been rushed


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 5, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> Uh oh seems like it may have been rushed


Console release year ago was also bugged on launch.


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 5, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> Console release year ago was also bugged on launch.



One would have thought that they would have fixed that by now.


----------



## Rahnak (Nov 5, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> One would have thought that they would have fixed that by now.


Nah, Rockstar only cares about online modes and sucking players out of their money these days.


----------



## potato580+ (Nov 5, 2019)

still replay my kiwami 2, im on chapter v now, lot of sidequest to be acomplished, that took lot times rly


----------



## SN2716057 (Nov 5, 2019)

Red Dead Redemption II sure looks good. Controls on horseback are a bit weird and it's a pity you can't set custom controls.





Spoiler: 1 more


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 5, 2019)

SN2716057 said:


> Red Dead Redemption II sure looks good. Controls on horseback are a bit weird and it's a pity you can't set custom controls.View attachment 135737i
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1 more
> ...


I genuinely look forward playing this again when I get through Outer Worlds. Between these 2 I hope it’ll keep me occupied until Cyberpunk


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 5, 2019)

SN2716057 said:


> Red Dead Redemption II sure looks good. Controls on horseback are a bit weird and it's a pity you can't set custom controls.


It sure does:


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 5, 2019)

metalfiber said:


> I like this article about Outer Words and developer Obsidian from Forbes.......
> 
> *"‘Outer Worlds’ Makes Me Want To Give All Bethesda’s Money To Obsidian"*
> "As you may remember, Obsidian has been bought by Microsoft, and _Outer Worlds_ is what they’ve made _before_ the full fruits of that partnership have been revealed. If Microsoft was smart, they would give _Obsidian_ a truly Bethesda-level budget to make their next game, whether it’s _Outer Worlds 2_ or something new, and possibly watch themselves give birth to their own in-house equivalent to _Elder Scrolls_ or _Fallout_. That would be wild. And I don’t think it’s out of the realm of possibility based on what I’m seeing here."
> ...



Yeah its clear Obsidian could have used a bigger budget for OW. Would have worked miracles for many of its shortcomings.


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 5, 2019)

Apocalypsee said:


> Played a bit of Serious Sam 2 InSAMnity mod. DUAL WIELD EVERYTHING. I played this once in a while.
> 
> View attachment 135615
> 
> Pictures don't do it justice, watch this videos I found people playing with this mod.


I remember buying the first Serious Sam on CD and being blown away by the graphics at the time. I may even have been on a Voodoo II SLI at the time.
Lovely eye candy and it was pretty addictive stuff. Can still remember the clippity clop of thse weird monsters


----------



## SN2716057 (Nov 5, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> It sure does:
> View attachment 135742


I just had my first crash after 5 hours gameplay. The game also stutters every now and again, nothing game breaking though.
Oh, and I found the key bindings, they are only exessable in-game 



This reminds me a bit of that medieval game that I can't remember the name of...


Spoiler: Some more pix






O.O



D where you at?!



After drinking..



Hitching a ride back to ma horse


----------



## moproblems99 (Nov 5, 2019)

AlejoZ said:


> Back to Metro, very disturbing level
> 
> View attachment 135335View attachment 135336View attachment 135337View attachment 135338View attachment 135339



Spoilers maybe?  Come on man.



SN2716057 said:


> Red Dead Redemption II sure looks good. Controls on horseback are a bit weird and it's a pity you can't set custom controls.View attachment 135737
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1 more
> ...



You can't customize controls?  Wtf?

Edit:. Just saw your other post.  Damn phone.


----------



## Scaramough (Nov 5, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> It sure does:
> View attachment 135742


same bruh, my PC specs are even a bit beyond their official reccomendation.


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 5, 2019)

I was one click away from giving my money to Rockstar, then an error occurred in processing my order (please try again later, it said).
Maybe I was saved by the bell.
Edit
...so then I gave Rise of the Tomb Raider a whirl and remembered how much I enjoyed it, particularly the combat and killing the wicked witch.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 6, 2019)

3 hours into Outer Worlds  










pretty cool game @FordGT90Concept will like it.



rtwjunkie said:


> Something else I’ve encountered in The Outer Worlds.  My companions will have their own additional things they will say to or ask of NPC’s I am talking to.
> 
> Yes, I know it’s scripted for them to do, but it adds to immersion and makes them more interesting. They don’t stand there like mannequins. It’s those little things that mark Obsidian as one of the better ones. They all have their own views on things, which is nice.



I noticed that too 

the only thing I don't like is the combat... sill seems floaty like in Fallout/TES games. it's nice that UE4 doesn't crash every 5 minutes and can handle 120hz unlike the potato engine Bethesda uses


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 6, 2019)

Scaramough said:


> same bruh, my PC specs are even a bit beyond their official reccomendation.


Well they "fixed" it. Now it simply crashes without any error window  That's freaking progress!

Edit.
Oh yeah, error is still there.


----------



## potato580+ (Nov 6, 2019)

one more hour free, i will just finished this soon, almost end of chapter v, i think i need to pay for dlc clan, anyway its open alr ehemm


----------



## metalfiber (Nov 7, 2019)

Finished Outer Worlds...excellent game. Now Playing RDR2. It started out crashing on the benchmark then i added an exception to the antivirus and it hasn't crashed since. The graphics are way better than the PS4 pro version. With previous knowledge, i hope i can change the outcome of some of the events early on. I'll get a refresher course in dominoes which i didn't know how to play till this game came along.


----------



## SN2716057 (Nov 7, 2019)

With the latest patch (~3GB) I sometimes experience a weird sound bug during cut scenes :/




A good boy



Spoiler: A few more (7)






Now to find a fence




..



baby face












rrright.


----------



## killster1 (Nov 7, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> one more hour free, i will just finished this soon, almost end of chapter v, i think i need to pay for dlc clan, anyway its open alr ehemmView attachment 135808


and what game might that be?


----------



## potato580+ (Nov 8, 2019)

killster1 said:


> and what game might that be?


yakuza 2 kiwami


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 8, 2019)

Some lovely views and tidy performance on ultra, too. (RDR2)


----------



## Khonjel (Nov 9, 2019)

Playing Deus Ex Mankind Divided again. As much as I hate boss fights in first person shooters, I think I already met a boss I have to fight in the future.

Regardless playing it again made me remember why I loved the games. The ambient music, the hacking, non-linear no hands approach and oh the different ways of traversal. Like seriously I consider Deus Ex games as puzzle games with doped up rpg and action elements.

Hate the world though. Paints a bleak segregated dystopia that I can't stand.

Are there any other cyberpunk games like Deus Ex (except Cyberpunk 2077 ofc)? Suffice to say linear brainless shooters like Hard Reset are to be exempt.


----------



## potato580+ (Nov 9, 2019)

7


Khonjel said:


> Playing Deus Ex Mankind Divided again. As much as I hate boss fights in first person shooters, I think I already met a boss I have to fight in the future.
> 
> Regardless playing it again made me remember why I loved the games. The ambient music, the hacking, non-linear no hands approach and oh the different ways of traversal. Like seriously I consider Deus Ex games as puzzle games with doped up rpg and action elements.
> 
> ...


7 killers maybe?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 9, 2019)

Khonjel said:


> Playing Deus Ex Mankind Divided again. As much as I hate boss fights in first person shooters, I think I already met a boss I have to fight in the future.
> 
> Regardless playing it again made me remember why I loved the games. The ambient music, the hacking, non-linear no hands approach and oh the different ways of traversal. Like seriously I consider Deus Ex games as puzzle games with doped up rpg and action elements.
> 
> ...


Ruiner is free on epic but it's more brutal gameplay oriented.
Observer might seriously interest you,it was free on epic too but it's quite cheap nevertheless.it's more story driven,by the creators of layers of fear.

Ohh whoops am I in trouble...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 10, 2019)

I started RDR2. So far so good.


----------



## metalfiber (Nov 10, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> I started RDR2. So far so good.


Take it slow. IE: Explore everything, it's not a game to be rushed though or you'll miss half of it. I've not had one crash during game play but my controller did bite the dust.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 10, 2019)

metalfiber said:


> Take it slow. IE: Explore everything, it's not a game to be rushed though or you'll miss half of it. I've not had one crash during game play but my controller did bite the dust.


Oh that’s me in these type of games. I am never in a rush. I go everywhere I can. I actually don’t understand the rush through that many like. I prefer to enjoy the world that was created.

EDIT:
4 hours in and I am very impressed with RDR2! I’ve got a fairly stable fps, fluctuating a bit when Ive bothered to notice between 49 and 70.  Thing is, if I had no frame counter, it’s been completely unnoticeable.  No crashes at all either, once again validating my belief in old stable drivers, rather than newest game-ready ones. I’m playing with 431.60 from July 23rd.  I bought directly from Rockstar, so I’m using their launcher only, as I do with all their games.


----------



## Rahnak (Nov 10, 2019)

Finally finished The Outer Worlds, took me 40h. Pretty great freebie. Thanks AMD. 

Now it's back to AC: Unity and FH4: Lego DLC.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 11, 2019)

Unity,where do I even begin.....
This is so refreshing after beating odyssey.Good old assassin series,with your choice of playstyle.Choose among a stealthy and fast assassin,heavy war machine or anything in between.
Missions are your usual AC stuff (kill/steal) but that's very much to my liking,especially with the attention to detail it lets you choose several scenarios.
Various side tasks,which are not the same one over and over and let you explore the city.

and the visual design.I've got 2GB of screenshots already,and I'm maybe 10% in.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 11, 2019)

Beat Saber... Got Oculus Rift today, I've tried VR before and this is just fucking amazing!


----------



## metalfiber (Nov 13, 2019)

Today i'm taking it easy and doing the backwoods grid search exploration...IE: no missions. Looking for anything and i've ran across some strange and good stuff. 
Yesterday i found out that i really do suck at duels. I died at least 20 times then i skipped it and in another i kept dying till i got fed up and yelled at the screen
*"JUST SHOOT THE S.O.B."*.   So i'm going to do the backwoods thing the next couple of days.


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 13, 2019)

Always good to have an extra hoss for the trail, pardner.
Arthur's not sure who to kill next.


----------



## SN2716057 (Nov 14, 2019)

Finally completed The Outer Worlds, glad to say all ended well. Now I can devote my time on RDR2.


----------



## outpt (Nov 14, 2019)

Mostly Outer Worlds my time at portia


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 15, 2019)

I'm enjoying the RDR2 storyline and I hope this leads somewhere.


Spoiler: Love story?


----------



## Khonjel (Nov 15, 2019)

Finally got Styx Master of Shadows to start working. Some people know my woe from here. While I like the stealth mechanics, (actually I really really like it) the character texture is blegh and I just can't jive with the goblin mc, not to mention the elves are equally ugly. Yuck. Maybe I'm too picky but gonna continue playing it. And oh yea camera movement is a little janky too. Typical eurojank game I guess.

Oh and I finished Deus Ex MD. And snooping around the backup hdd I found my Human Revolution save game that I saved a few yaers back (date says 2015 wow!). It's of steam family shared Deus Ex vanilla version of my friend while I own the Director's Cut version now. Are the saves compatible? Anyone tried it?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 15, 2019)

Khonjel said:


> Finally got Styx Master of Shadows to start working. Some people know my woe from here. While I like the stealth mechanics, (actually I really really like it) the character texture is blegh and I just can't jive with the goblin mc, not to mention the elves are equally ugly. Yuck. Maybe I'm too picky but gonna continue playing it. And oh yea camera movement is a little janky too. Typical eurojank game I guess.


What it is though is one of the best examples of the stealth genre.  Other than some of the climbing being a little off at first, it’s well-polished.  When jumping and climbing you have to look/aim exactly where you want to leap to.  Enjoy!


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 15, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> I'm enjoying the RDR2 storyline and I hope this leads somewhere.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Love story?
> ...


Not really.


----------



## Cvrk (Nov 15, 2019)

Yes. I had too.

For 15 EUR you can get the Delux edition using the Premium Origin Access.

This is the redemption that we all waited for. This is what video games were back in the days, and this is how good EA was always. However it has been so long, we forgot...and for the past years title after title most of us lost hope that this publisher can bring something good.
Well, Disney forced their hands, the movie trilogy is coming to an end. Fallen Order had to be good, I knew it...i think so many of us did.  

They were not allowed to screw up this one. And they didn't. One of the best games of the year, for sure nomination to the best game of the year and 100% win for the best singe player of the year.

Ladies and gentz, even tho it token a while EA is back!
_ _ ___ _ _
As a side note, looking back at it, one must admit that Battlefront 2 turned out to be a solid multiplayer experience. It truly is. After so many changes, updates, free content and a complete mindset revamp to the entire idea of the game...someone purchasing for the very first time Star Wars Battlefront 2 will get a very polished product worth every penny.
The same, at the end of 2020, will happen with Anthem.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 15, 2019)

Cvrk said:


> _ _ ___ _ _
> As a side note, looking back at it, one must admit that Battlefront 2 turned out to be a solid multiplayer experience. It truly is. After so many changes, updates, free content and a complete mindset revamp to the entire idea of the game...someone purchasing for the very first time Star Wars Battlefront 2 will get a very polished product worth every penny.


oh man,this and division.
I got them when they already dropped in price like by 75% and had hundreds of hours of fun.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 16, 2019)

More 7 days to die.  playing it with mods but with the last update coming out we tried it out nd our personal thought is that the game is runnng for us pretty dam good.

Anyways we did move for a second time from a carpark and build a new base,  i typically build this in one of the mods (prision ) which worked pretty well but wanted to expand on it from the typical 80 or so dart traps and wanted to duplicate everything for the most part.

Their are 4 main sections and 4 corner sections that have 2 less dart machines and one camera less which lead in to main sections, main sections have 13 camera's and 26 dart machines which hold over 300k darts in total (yes still filling those  ). 12 doorways although we don't use doors haha.

Hope some one likes them, took some time to build ha. turned on fly mode for the last pic.


----------



## metalfiber (Nov 16, 2019)

Still doing the backwoods thing in RSR2. Finding some side missions and looking for the things you need for trinkets. Still sucking at duels....i was wondering, do my eyes look right to you?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 16, 2019)

So, I set aside my 2nd (almost completed) 2nd playthrough of the Outer Worlds, and RDR2 for something that literally popped up on Steam with no advanced warning- Terminator: Resistance .  Graphics are decent, but nothing to write home about.  What they did do though was completely capture that 2028 apocalypse warzone that we saw bits and pieces of in Terminator 1 and 2.  This is definitely by a team that loves the series and set out to make the best Terminator game they can (or at least one that didn't suck).  You play outside the main story, with your own mission of helping a group of survivors. And yeah, despite the damage you can do to various spiders and silverfish, actual T-800's you cannot harm.  You can hide, or you can shotgun them to the face and stun them if you are brave enough.  Then run for your life!  It's just a simple and well-done game in the Terminator ethos that is very fun!








Spoiler: Additional Terminator screenshots


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 16, 2019)

metalfiber said:


> Still doing the backwoods thing in RSR2. Finding some side missions and looking for the things you need for trinkets. Still sucking at duels....i was wondering, do my eyes look right to you?
> 
> View attachment 136629


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 16, 2019)

no "what will you, probably, will be replaying soon(tm)" thread 

but since i am a fan of the manga since... ooooohhhh too long to remember but i do recall i was underage for the rating at the time ... 

seeing that on FB ... tick my curiosity ...


----------



## jormungand (Nov 16, 2019)

the armor building in the beginning was easier, now im after creating  Hunter-Warrior-Assassin builds each one for every kind of situation.
 playing with the stats is really fun and interesting.
 But more fun is the adventure and enjoying those beautiful landscapes.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 16, 2019)

jormungand said:


> now im after creating  Hunter-Warrior-Assassin builds each one for every kind of situation.


focus on crit chance and crit damage if you want a universal build.
if you wanna make sure that you assassinate instantly without engaging into combat get damage form behind perk,get your crit chance and damage while full health up and then close range headshot the enemy first before triggering the assassination.
hunter + crit + headshot is an awesome build,you do a lot of ranged damage but at the same time you instantly assassinate any enemy using the technique of headshot+assassination if use the damage on elites perk.
builds are fun,I've had almost 1500 mercenaries killed just having fun with perks and playstyles.


----------



## Deleted member 158293 (Nov 16, 2019)

Hunter/Prey released for AotSE, so off we go!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 17, 2019)

15 hours of Terminator: Resistance so far.  On a night mission, heard the Hunter-Killer above a couple times and HAD to screenshot them!  It totally evokes the warzone feel from Terminator movies!


----------



## Cvrk (Nov 17, 2019)

@jormungand  Odyssey gave me the feels the way Mass Effect did(maybe less). I love your screen, great that you got a rig that you can play at higher resolution. I did 1080 and it was not enough. 
@rtwjunkie will also get to Terminator until the end of the year I just wanna enjoy the month i paid for in Origins Premiere and finish Fallen Order. 











Visual glitches maybe, but not a single bug found. It is a flawless experience so far, with the exception of constantly respawning enemies


----------



## jormungand (Nov 17, 2019)

Cvrk said:


> @jormungand  Odyssey gave me the feels the way Mass Effect did(maybe less). I love your screen, great that you got a rig that you can play at higher resolution. I did 1080 and it was not enough.
> @rtwjunkie will also get to Terminator until the end of the year I just wanna enjoy the month i paid for in Origins Premiere and finish Fallen Order.
> 
> View attachment 136811
> ...


i knew that i had to upgrade my gpu to play AC Odyssey and another titles at high res at least at 1440p, but my surprise was that my cpu bottleneck in BFV, and could give me
some problems in another heavy cpu games. Right now i cant upgrade, i spent all the money i saved on the gpu.

this is what i have in mind after i finish with AC Odyssey main story.

Hellblade Senuas Sacrifice
Metro Exodus
SoTTR

then ill see if i need to upgrade the cpu ( well like is intels cpu mobo is mandatory   )


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 17, 2019)

Dusting off an old CD and revisiting Tomb Raider: The Last Revelation, with a little help from the TR Update and widescreen fix. You can find all those resources at Stella's Tomb Raider Site, which is an invaluable help.
I love the simplicity of these early games - save and load whenever you want, puzzles galore, no fancy graphics tweaks and some ridiculously hard boss fights. I can lose myself in early TR for most of the day.


----------



## metalfiber (Nov 17, 2019)

It's gonna be hard to play Fallen Order because Cameron Monaghan was the best joker i've seen in Gotham...I've not seen the movie yet.


----------



## Xzibit (Nov 17, 2019)

metalfiber said:


> It's gonna be hard to play Fallen Order because Cameron Monaghan was the best joker i've seen in Gotham...I've not seen the movie yet.
> 
> View attachment 136835



He was too much like his character in Shameless.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 17, 2019)

Well I finished Terminator: Resistance. For me it was 22 hours well-spent! It is definitely one of my best spontaneous game buys.

No the graphics weren’t stupendous. Voice acting was average idle animations awkward. Gunplay was alright. Setting, lighting, Terminator war experience in 2028 setting all spot on. Atmosphere, dialog and end of the world sense of urgency all were great. The sum of it all was a fun to play game!

Remember when we just loved the fun gunplay that simpler games of old used to have? It doesn’t aspire to be a AAA game, and quite frankly, if it was a major publisher would have screwed it up. This was made by Terminator fans FOR Terminator fans!






Spoiler: Terminator Resistance


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 18, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Well I finished Terminator: Resistance. For me it was 22 hours well-spent! It is definitely one of my best spontaneous game buys.
> 
> No the graphics weren’t stupendous. Voice acting was average idle animations awkward. Gunplay was alright. Setting, lighting, Terminator war experience in 2028 setting all spot on. Atmosphere, dialog and end of the world sense of urgency all were great. The sum of it all was a fun to play game!
> 
> ...


I remember playing Terminator Future Shock back in the day. Post judgement day is the most interesting timeline to me.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 18, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> Post judgement day is the most interesting timeline to me.


Mine too! Its also the time period that has the best scenario for games, since it doesn’t interfere with the canon story too much.


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 18, 2019)

I didn't even know Terminator was a game!


----------



## SN2716057 (Nov 19, 2019)

Last Terminator game I played was in 1991 on the Game Boy..

Btw, a short clip of my RDR2 sound bug 








Update: The last update I got on the 19th November solved this bug.


----------



## Calmmo (Nov 19, 2019)

outer worlds, actually got the ms 1$ deal, downloaded it, let the month run out - bought another month for.. 4.99? i think and now I'm playing. I spent 1$  just to d/l outer worlds and metro exodus last month.. yay. Easy to see why these services are valuable to these corps - already.


----------



## Kovoet (Nov 19, 2019)

As I mentioned before enjoying F1 2019 but enjoying the league's. Also nothing better than getting a whole bunch of your mates and playing the game. Teamspeak goes mad at the starts though


----------



## AlejoZ (Nov 19, 2019)

Almost like a week or so trying to run Far cry on win10... nice graphics btw for 2004


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 19, 2019)

I remember first launching Far Cry back in the day and being blown away by the graphics. For a classic FPS, they got everything right in the game.
By the way, if you have the original CDs, there's a free AMD 64 upgrade patch that gives various improvements including enhanced content. It also patches the game so that the CD is no longer required to run it.
I've used this patch loads of times, immediately after installing the vanilla version from the CD.





						Far Cry - PCGamingWiki PCGW - bugs, fixes, crashes, mods, guides and improvements for every PC game
					






					www.pcgamingwiki.com
				



Scroll down to essential improvements.


----------



## Calmmo (Nov 19, 2019)

My AMD64 3200+ members that patch!


----------



## Drone (Nov 19, 2019)

Continuing my adventures in LoZ Twilight Princess HD. 
















I've never experienced such a consistent gameplay with awesome physics, rational boss fights and outstanding level design.

Link is the most positive protagonist I've ever seen (the second place is for Asura from Asura's Wrath). 
The guy's a pure heart and strong will. No cliché super hero saving the world or other bullshit. Just doing what is right and what is should be done.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Nov 19, 2019)

New cars, new snapshots from FH4! Car of the day is the ItalDesign ZeroUno


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 19, 2019)

reached lvl 99 in odyssey,and made a damn good hunter/warrior build.

got 300% headshot bonus,45% crit chance with 300% crit damage,additional staff damage,armor penetration + elite damage perks and +190% poison damage on top of that.kills everything so easily.


----------



## metalfiber (Nov 19, 2019)

SN2716057 said:


> Last Terminator game I played was in 1991 on the Game Boy..
> 
> Btw, a short clip of my RDR2 sound bug


I've not ran into any sound bugs like that...maybe a missed sound cue or two. With windows build 1903 (the latest build) i had to go all the way back to the first sound driver my motherboard released to get good sound again.


----------



## SN2716057 (Nov 19, 2019)

metalfiber said:


> I've not ran into any sound bugs like that...maybe a missed sound cue or two. With windows build 1903 (the latest build) i had to go all the way back to the first sound driver my motherboard released to get good sound again.


The latest patch solved the issue.


----------



## metalfiber (Nov 19, 2019)

SN2716057 said:


> The latest patch solved the issue.
> View attachment 137009



Just ran the update on mine too...Dog gone it, they change the graphics settings down to low every time it updates.


----------



## jormungand (Nov 20, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> reached lvl 99 in odyssey,and made a damn good hunter/warrior build.
> 
> got 300% headshot bonus,45% crit chance with 300% crit damage,additional staff damage,armor penetration + elite damage perks and +190% poison damage on top of that.kills everything so easily.


How can i get that sexy armor lol!!! me...want ...that!!!!
lvl 99 youre a hero to follow    



SN2716057 said:


> The latest patch solved the issue.
> View attachment 137009


definitely ill put this on my list, but i know that the price wont get down anytime soon.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 20, 2019)

jormungand said:


> How can i get that sexy armor lol!!! me...want ...that!!!!
> lvl 99 youre a hero to follow
> 
> 
> definitely ill put this on my list, but i know that the price wont get down anytime soon.


it does look good.look for bare chested and oiled legendary torso at various vendors,it takes time to find it.


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 20, 2019)

Tempted back to Far Cry by previous posters. What a great game and those Trigens...


----------



## Sithaer (Nov 20, 2019)

Finished Wolfenstein Youngblood a few days ago.

It was alright for a side story thing but the save system was annoying with the no checkpoints during the brother 'raids'.
Did not know about that and the first time I reached the last zone of Brother 1 I was like,thats enough for today and went to sleep only to find out next day that it threw me back at the start of the mission..

I don't like systems like that cause I often go away from my PC or tab out so I'm used to save often or at least pause the game,in this case I couldn't even pause the game at all.

Other than that I did not mind the sisters and the leveling part.

Now I feel nostalgic and decided to go trough the older games again,played them when they were new so 4-5 years ago.

Done with Old Blood and just started New Order.  _Damn these games run bad on the RX cards.._


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 20, 2019)

Cvrk said:


> @jormungand  Odyssey gave me the feels the way Mass Effect did(maybe less). I love your screen, great that you got a rig that you can play at higher resolution. I did 1080 and it was not enough.
> @rtwjunkie will also get to Terminator until the end of the year I just wanna enjoy the month i paid for in Origins Premiere and finish Fallen Order.
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously dude? 5mb png's? Think twice next time, k?


----------



## SN2716057 (Nov 20, 2019)

It's stable as it should be; 2 hours and no crashes.


----------



## moproblems99 (Nov 20, 2019)

If I didn't just get Fallen Order and still have Greedfall going I would probably buy RDR2.  Game looks too good to worry about them thinking I am a knuckle head.


----------



## Komshija (Nov 20, 2019)

I completed Far Cry Primal, GTA V, main story and overwhelming majority of side quests in Fallout 4 and will start playing Far Cry 5. Sometimes I play GTA V for an hour or two, doing ridiculous things, especially shootouts with cops and SWAT using only vintage pistol or musket...


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 20, 2019)

Komshija said:


> I completed Far Cry Primal, GTA V, main story and overwhelming majority of side quests in Fallout 4 and will start playing Far Cry 5. Sometimes I play GTA V for an hour or two, doing ridiculous things, especially shootouts with cops and SWAT using only vintage pistol or musket...



It's interesting how the human brain works. It seems vast majority of humans that play games like GTA end up doing stuff like that, makes you wonder what we are capable of if society collapsed. Scary stuff, haha...


----------



## dirtyferret (Nov 20, 2019)

I just started Blood and Wine DLC for Witcher 3


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 20, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> I just started Blood and Wine DLC for Witcher 3



I need to play the expansions still myself, but I just am not in the mood these days for long gaming sessions. I hope I get around to it someday. I know I will enjoy it.


----------



## jormungand (Nov 20, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> I just started Blood and Wine DLC for Witcher 3


youre gonna enjoy that dlc


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 21, 2019)

Damn it, Far Cry has hooked me, just when I bought RDR2 as well.
Maybe I'm into linear games, probably.


----------



## moproblems99 (Nov 21, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> It's interesting how the human brain works. It seems vast majority of humans that play games like GTA end up doing stuff like that, makes you wonder what we are capable of if society collapsed. Scary stuff, haha...



lol wut?  That is what GTA games are for.  Shooting shit and stealing cars.  Luckily, many people aren't stupid.


----------



## JohnSimpson (Nov 21, 2019)

Musicwars at the moment. And Best Fiends as the Android App.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 21, 2019)

GTA V, finally going to finish this. 



lynx29 said:


> It's interesting how the human brain works. It seems vast majority of humans that play games like GTA end up doing stuff like that, makes you wonder what we are capable of if society collapsed. Scary stuff, haha...


Heh, as a kid the only reason to progress in the story was to unlock new areas where I can cause mayhem.. 


e: aaaaaand it gone, or rather done


----------



## Rahnak (Nov 22, 2019)

Just got the brand new Ferrari 488 Pista. Now that Toyota is coming back, I hope they're bringing the LFA to FH4.


----------



## robot zombie (Nov 22, 2019)

Feels extra-good to be playing Fallout 4 again... a month after basically losing my whole mod setup and starting from scratch. I was lucky that I had a reference to go by. The backup was corrupted but the entire folder/file tree of my game folder was preserved, along with the appdata folder for Vortex, where the mods are staged and archived. So I could see what I had and somewhat how it was set up. I thought I could use it... that copy seemed to run okay, but as you go on, it becomes obvious that a lot of the files are corrupted. But it was at least good as a starting point. I was even able to pull some mods from it that are no longer on the nexus 

It ended up being worth starting over. I sorted my texture packs better, so the highest-quality ones get priority, while the ones that are simple optimizations and/or up-scales are stacked underneath. First time around I didn't know which were which. Now I recognize the modder's style and techniques. I kinda know now which ones aren't as good by looking at a handful of their screenshots. Definitely looks better with them sorted proper!

While re-downloading everything I went back over the mods, skipping over ones that are now known to cause problems, as well as ones I wasn't appreciating or even using. I also found when reinstalling all of my mods that patches/fixes I needed to make last year are no longer necessary thanks to mod updates. It was mostly minor things with tags for lists that didn't jive right. Maybe 20 minutes of work to do that.

All in all, I rebuilt my whole modding setup of ~400 mods in an afternoon. Wasn't as bad as I thought. I remembered more than I expected. And it gave me really good opportunities to fix old problems I never touched because of how far back I'd have had to go. The worst part was going through the texture packs, which is a good 300 of those 400 mods. As you might imagine, most of those conflict on at least one texture. One of them is 7.1GB and conflicts with with close to 30 other packs. It's like... good luck making rules for that without them bumping into eachother! Setting all of the rules is probably a pretty good IQ test. Once you have like one that conflicts with 12 other packs, and then some of those packs conflict with eachother, you start inadvertently making them double into each other. The whole thing involves a level of logical thinking I just don't have anymore.

Vortex gives you a weird plot to try and solve it but I've never understood it. You get a bunch of dots spread around with intersecting lines that have arrows on them connecting them all. It looks like in the detective shows when the guy's got that corkboard with all of these maps, photos, and notes tied together with pushpins and string.

Like this...




Your chances of solving it are about as good as this guys chances of solving that 30-years-dry cold case...

It's definitely a way to show all of the info, but my god is it painful to try and make the connections you need to make while also going over the packs in your head and thinking of what has what in it.

I found a tedious workaround. You can override the rules you set for whole packs on a texture-by-texture basis... and it never cycles because those overrides go by the specific file. So if I had like 6 packs cycling into each other and I'm looking at a list of 20 or so conflicting packs that I'm trying to get in order, I would just set the rules to fix the cycle and then go in and override each individual texture so they all crisscross how I want them to. The downside is that you have to crawl through each and every pack, making a note of which ones should come from which pack. Quite time consuming. I don't know if I'm smart or stupid for that. I used to do the same with Skyrim SE in Mod Organizer... if I ran into an unsortable combo of texture packs, I would just overwrite or delete the textures I didn't want coming through.

I don't like doing it. It doesn't leave easily detectable traces. So if I ever have to reinstall a pack or something, I'd have nothing to help me recreate the order.

It was funny, too. When I finally got it all working, I wound-up with the EXACT problem I was trying to fix before Vortex crashed and destroyed everything. And I solved it in 30 minutes. For some reason a blood spatter overhaul causes loading crashes in 3 specific locations, that I personally know of. Best part is that none of those locations even have blood spatter that I can find. But it's a thing. I enable that mod and I get very predictable crashes. Why? Bethesda.

I don't know why I do it anymore. If you want my opinion on the game, it's a mediocre game and was when it came out. Yet I've still got over 1000 hours playing it. Nearly a month and a half of my life. 


Upgrading from a 2600 to 3900x has made things interesting with Fallout 4. The performance is actually markedly better. There were always a few spots in the game with nasty FPS dips... and I mean always, even without mods. Those are mostly gone. What used to shoot me down to 30-40FPS now only takes me from 60 to... 57. It's crazy to me, to see such a difference. Shadows are DEFINITELY cpu bound in a big way. I used to have to minimize the shadow res and distance to get past shadow-related dips. Any increases would just decimate my FPS. Now, with my 3900x, I can run them at 'ultra' resolution and far enough back that I don't see them rendering (looks like a fog line, but with shadows.)

Probably point to the physics system for that one, which is widely known to be pretty crappy. I'm betting that's why it struggles with volumetric light, too. I can say the godrays no longer bring my machine to its knees, either.

Did AMD finally do it? They made the mythical CPU that can run Fallout 4 properly? Seems like Ryzen 4000 should run Crysis no problem...

Apparently, there's not nothing to it. GN looked into it once and the results are pretty unusual. I'm not sure what CPU it's actually optimized for, it's so bad on all of them. Really just a matter of insanely varied degrees. https://www.gamersnexus.net/game-bench/2182-fallout-4-cpu-benchmark-huge-performance-difference

Sadly I'm not out of the woods yet. I decided to install the game on my 860 evo sata drive instead of the 970 nvme system drive. Just to see... and to make potential backup/restore ops later lower on variables. And man... what a difference! It's actually quite slow. That really surprised me... more than the differences the 3900x made. The texture pop-in and microstutter are pretty bad running off of the sata drive. Do people really play this game on spinners? My question for you would be HOW?! Even ignoring the stutter, the load times are tantalizingly long. Long enough to invoke past traumas of hanging loading screens. Usually I'd say you could skip the nvme for gaming... really I would. Unless the game in question is Fallout 4. Then, it seems like its almost mandatory.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Nov 22, 2019)

Got a ton of snapshots from yesterday's session. Gonna be uploading here soon 

Here they are


----------



## Gentrie (Nov 23, 2019)

Call of Duty Modern Warfare, The Outer Worlds and Jedi fallen Order.


----------



## moproblems99 (Nov 23, 2019)

I have been on a little buying spree.  Have Greedfall going, Fallen Order, and had a few to drink and now have RDR2.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 23, 2019)

I'm playing The Outer worlds atm. It's really good but I kind of want to stop in the event they add VR support. Fallout 4 VR and Skyrim VR is so good in VR. I started SkyrimVR last week and it's a whole new game. I never cared for it on pancake monitor, but in VR it's amazing. I really need to finish FO4VR as well. I have too many games that I've started and just stopped playing.. lol I need to finish them all before the 10th when *Boneworks* releases.. lol


----------



## moproblems99 (Nov 23, 2019)

Mindweaver said:


> I need to finish them all before the 10th when *Boneworks* releases.. lol



I don't generally finish games unless I really, really like them.  The Witcher series are about the only games I can remember finishing in the last many years.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 23, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> I don't generally finish games unless I really, really like them.  The Witcher series are about the only games I can remember finishing in the last many years.


On that note I need to finish GTAV oh wait and GTAIV.. lol and all of the batman games.. I did finish the first one BatmanAA. I might be the only person that likes only a 5 hour game.. lol Something I can finish in a couple of days.. haha

*EDIT: I lose direction fairly quick and then just quite.. Games that open-world I just tend to do everything but the story.. lol Like GTA games I just drive around stealing cars.. lol*


----------



## moproblems99 (Nov 23, 2019)

Mindweaver said:


> On that note I need to finish GTAV oh wait and GTAIV.. lol and all of the batman games.. I did finish the first one BatmanAA. I might be the only person that likes only a 5 hour game.. lol Something I can finish in a couple of days.. haha
> 
> *EDIT: I lose direction fairly quick and then just quite.. Games that open-world I just tend to do everything but the story.. lol Like GTA games I just drive around stealing cars.. lol*



The GTAV story was pretty good.  But I didn't finish it.  I guess you could say I finished Destiny 2 but I don't count MP-centric games as 'finished'.  I likely won't finish Fallen Order, Greedfall, or RDR2.  Part of the problem now is I have so many other things to do...fix the house, work on the car, mow the lawn, work, take the boat out...that I feel guilty playing games.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 24, 2019)

holy smokes look at this bull hit


----------



## jormungand (Nov 24, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> holy smokes look at this bull hit


thats a Hadouken bro


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 24, 2019)

His red Bermuda shirt doesn't help much.



and to say this place is well defended would be an understatement. And the mercs can see through grass, walls and other solid objects


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 25, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> Seriously dude? 5mb png's? Think twice next time, k?


This is one of the few threads where large images are allowed..



Splinterdog said:


> Damn it, Far Cry has hooked me


FarCry1 is one of those few games that has actually aged well.


----------



## 64K (Nov 25, 2019)

Just finished a replay of Bioshock 2. I do enjoy spending time in Rapture. 

Next up is Metro 2033 Redux. I've played the game several times but never the Redux version which I got compliments of EGS.


----------



## denixius (Nov 25, 2019)

I'm currently playing ArcheAge: Unchained; it is my first time playing ArcheAge. It seems a bit different than other MMORPGs. I downloaded the Europe version, but the NPCs in the game talking with the Korean language. 

The other thing is that I learned this game was pay to win before its free version, but in Unchained version, the developers are removed all of the pay to win options, instead they added cosmetics. That is a good sign.


----------



## moproblems99 (Nov 25, 2019)

So RDR2 runs like total crap...no surprise.  However, particularly annoying are the drops to 0% gpu usage and the game freezes.  I thought I saw some discussion about that in here but hard to find on a phone with all the pics.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 25, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> So RDR2 runs like total crap...no surprise.  However, particularly annoying are the drops to 0% gpu usage and the game freezes.  I thought I saw some discussion about that in here but hard to find on a phone with all the pics.


I believe it was on the 1st impressions thread or W1z’s benchmark of the game discussion.


----------



## moproblems99 (Nov 25, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> I believe it was on the 1st impressions thread or W1z’s benchmark of the game discussion.



Yeah just reading impressions thread now.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 25, 2019)

64K said:


> Just finished a replay of Bioshock 2. I do enjoy spending time in Rapture.


I'm currently working through the Remaster of Bioshock1. Really enjoying it!


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 25, 2019)

Apex Legends... yup. New map and season are pretty good. Mostly the map - still didn't spend a dime but boy is it fun. The new weapons and mods have really fleshed it out well and the new map plays like a massive UT2K4 onslaught. You can start the game landing on a train with a highend supply box at the end of it... Great locations that play like small maze deathmatch maps, lots of vertical stuff as well like skyscrapers... Pathfinder and Octane can really get the parkour thing going here. Its also no longer possible to play half the game outside the ring because it hurts a lot more. This has improved the dynamic as well.

Responsiveness of the game has also massively improved, hit reg is great now. Do take another look if you haven't, its worth.


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 26, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> I'm currently working through the Remaster of Bioshock1. Really enjoying it!


I just found that in my Steam library and completely forgot that I had it, so I'll fire it up. Improved graphics?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 26, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> I just found that in my Steam library and completely forgot that I had it, so I'll fire it up. Improved graphics?


Yes, a fair bit.  Nothing spectacular, but noticeable.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 26, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> I just found that in my Steam library and completely forgot that I had it, so I'll fire it up. *Improved graphics?*


Yes. I might be crazy(someone correct me if wrong), but the game engine itself seems to have been improved as well. The physics feel more intuitive and everything "flows" better. Dig in my friend! You will not be disappointed.



rtwjunkie said:


> Yes, a fair bit.  Nothing spectacular, but noticeable.


Installed the original just to remind myself, and maybe it's just me, but it does seem like a big step up in the excellence dept. You know my tastes, I'm not easy to impress and I'm impressed.


----------



## Drone (Nov 26, 2019)

Completed *Legend of Zelda Twilight Princess HD*. 

What a mind-blowing masterpiece! Impressive emotional gameplay with best boss fights ever, zero bugs and cool artistic design. Link vs Dark Lord Ganondorf swordfight is the best thing I've ever experienced, it's the most intensive and interesting boss fight ever. Devs. even put fairy in one of the skulls so if player was foolish enough and get hurt they can regenerate! I didn't need that though, I honed my sword skills before the battle. Swordfight physics and controls are so realistic and accurate, it's unbelievable. No more words, it's just perfect.


























Ganon's demise, Midna's tear shattering the mirror, Stallord fight, King Bulblin saying "enough" these are the moments I'll never forget.


----------



## 64K (Nov 26, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> I just found that in my Steam library and completely forgot that I had it, so I'll fire it up. Improved graphics?



There is a definite improvement in graphics plus they added support for modern resolutions. I put some comparison screenshots behind the spoiler tag for anyone who is interested. The first is the original and the second is the remastered.



Spoiler: Comparison Screenshots


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 27, 2019)

Just finished today playing Maize. Got it on sale yesterday 75% off ($4.99) at GoG.









						Maize
					

Maize is a first-person adventure game about what happens when two scientists misinterpre




					www.gog.com


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 27, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Just finished today playing Maize. Got it on sale yesterday 75% off ($4.99) at GoG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good game. Quite silly too!


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 27, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Quite silly too!


Exceeded my expectations for a game centered on the comedy aspect involving talking corn stalks.


----------



## qu4k3r (Nov 27, 2019)

RS2 Vietnam. 

I bought it on sale two weeks ago and I just love it!


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 27, 2019)

wolfaust said:


> I'm currently playing ArcheAge: Unchained; it is my first time playing ArcheAge. It seems a bit different than other MMORPGs. I downloaded the Europe version, but the NPCs in the game talking with the Korean language.
> 
> The other thing is that I learned this game was pay to win before its free version, but in Unchained version, the developers are removed all of the pay to win options, instead they added cosmetics. That is a good sign.



Its still a cesspool, make no mistake...


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 27, 2019)

Played a bit (well, more than a bit) of The Red Strings Club. It's a mix of adventure game with interesting minigames set in a cyberpunk setting. It's fun and requires you to pay attention and actually follow the story. It's on gamepass so if anyone's interested give it a try.
It's really short, about 3-4 hours but there are multiple branches of story.


----------



## jaggerwild (Nov 27, 2019)

I think I picked up on Dyinglight in this thread, I must say it took me quit a while to even find the game(with a activation code that worked) 2 months. I am simply blown away!!!! The game is kinda jiggly cause it was made for X-box, so aside from the controller issue and the open world(I get side tracked every time)I love this game. I'm like 40 hours into it, and 55% finished. As others have stated not sure ill finish it. I have the Bomb(had it a few days now)it seems like a glitch as I can't even find where to deliver it(and Now Im into Sector 0)so not sure I skipped past it like in FO4 UGH! Playing on a 1080 Vanilla seems  smooth.


----------



## metalfiber (Nov 27, 2019)

"I looked, and behold, a pale horse! And its rider’s name was Death."


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 27, 2019)

metalfiber said:


> "I looked, and behold, a pale horse! And its rider’s name was Death."
> 
> View attachment 137773


All he needs now is the longer duster and a preacher hat!!


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 27, 2019)

metalfiber said:


> "I looked, and behold, a pale horse! And its rider’s name was Death."
> 
> View attachment 137773


I think I’ll try harder to befriend horses more than I did on console.


----------



## Khonjel (Nov 27, 2019)

Finally picket up Shadow of The Tomb Raider. Is it just me or does Jonah actor keeps getting changed every game? At least this time he actually looks like Samoan or whatever pacific islander native he is.
This game makes me wanna experience HDR. That damn Linus always plays this for his HDR content reviews and I wanna experience what's all the noise about.

This makes me also sad that Uncharted isn't in PC. I want more archaeological adventuring damnit! Fortunately I also picked up the previous reboot trilogy of Tomb Raider.


----------



## Rahnak (Nov 27, 2019)

Khonjel said:


> This makes me also sad that Uncharted isn't in PC. I want more archaeological adventuring damnit! Fortunately I also picked up the previous reboot trilogy of Tomb Raider.


Pick up a PS4 during black Friday (more like week). You can get all the Uncharted games on the PS4. Four main games and one spin off.


----------



## Khonjel (Nov 27, 2019)

Rahnak said:


> Pick up a PS4 during black Friday (more like week). You can get all the Uncharted games on the PS4. Four main games and one spin off.


Nah. I'll never be compelled by system seller exclusives tbh. Specifically because of gamepads. Even though I played the new Tomb Raider games with X360 controller, I still changed to KBM as soon as something needed shooting.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 27, 2019)

Khonjel said:


> Finally picket up Shadow of The Tomb Raider. Is it just me or does Jonah actor keeps getting changed every game? At least this time he actually looks like Samoan or whatever pacific islander native he is.
> This game makes me wanna experience HDR. That damn Linus always plays this for his HDR content reviews and I wanna experience what's all the noise about.
> 
> This makes me also sad that Uncharted isn't in PC. I want more archaeological adventuring damnit! Fortunately I also picked up the previous reboot trilogy of Tomb Raider.



Its not precisely archeology but its a real gem, and you can emulate it on PC: Shadow of the Colossus. Ever saw that? Mind blowing. And it does involve gorgeous ruined stuff


----------



## dirtyferret (Nov 27, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> I'm currently working through the Remaster of Bioshock1. Really enjoying it!



I enjoyed the entire series.  In fact the Bioshock Infinite DLC is next up on my list of DLC i bought but never played.

I finished Dragon Age Inquisition DLC
Finished Witcher Heart of Stone and just started Blood and Wine
next up
Bioshock Infinite DLC
Dishonored: Death of the Outsider
and some Wolfenstein DLC i bought that I don't even remember which game it was for...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 27, 2019)

a bit of Tera online would not hurt ... and Brawler are good for venting : Elin Brawler 1 to 65 fast enough 
and a bit of nonsense .... flight suit ... cutely stupid (and old ... going by Elins lore) 



hit like a truck tank like a .... errrr tank? (goes around 2 to 4 mio dmg on critical)





Spoiler: and the only issue of replaying story ... is i know how it will end ... and even tho, still the same emotion








and a bit of Shadowverse story mode on STEAM


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 27, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> next up
> Bioshock Infinite DLC


If you ever had any wondering about how the whole series fits together, that DLC is for you!!


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 27, 2019)

GreiverBlade said:


> a bit of Tera online would not hurt ... and Brawler are good for venting : Elin Brawler 1 to 65 fast enough
> and a bit of nonsense .... flight suit ... cutely stupid (and old ... going by Elins lore)
> View attachment 137791View attachment 137790
> 
> ...



Wow, Tera still alive? damn


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Nov 28, 2019)

I'm playing Call of Duty Modern Warfare.
I beat the campaign and I've enjoyed MP but the first 4 hours of MP sucked and then it got better BUT I seriously like Co-Op.
I like how the plot continues in Co-Op.
Oh and I like the Trials...thems be awesome


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 28, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Wow, Tera still alive? damn


yep, 10yrs anniversary was recently, i started in 2009 with the Gameforge (more like Lameforge) EU version of it ... and quickly migrated to the NA publisher, EnMasse, which is not perfect but quite an improvement over the EU publisher in term of how close the content of the game is close to KTera (Korean original version ) they are.

the graphic have lost a bit of shine but still a pleasantly enjoyable game with an excellent gameplay (which transpired into more modern mmo's like Blade & Soul or Black Desert Online ) the story and cutscene are still very enjoyable (Zolyn and Paesyn tragedy is heartwrenching )
storywise it's kinda well pieced together, Paesyn is a happy go lucky klutz and Zolyn is a one track mind set on vengeance ...


i deleted my lvl 66 reaper to start an Elin brawler... although i should have gone for the Human brawler since it's redundant classe ... but well the Reaper had no big stuff on her (even tho i got most of my cosmetic items and mount via auction house)

i should level the others ... ahah ...


but out of all, it's the humorous nonsense that can be found throughout the game, that get me all the time


although modern tech is not a no go for Tera which is not a medieval phantasy but rather a mix of it with sci-fi (the main enemy of the first arc, the Argon, had a distinct organo-mechanic look and their building architecture sometime look straight out of H.R. Giger's mind

bottom line: still a really enjoyable time killer and even fun in solo


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 28, 2019)

GreiverBlade said:


> yep, 10yrs anniversary was recently, i started in 2009 with the Gameforge (more like Lameforge) EU version of it ... and quickly migrated to the NA publisher, EnMasse, which is not perfect but quite an improvement over the EU publisher in term of how close the content of the game is close to KTera (Korean original version ) they are.
> 
> the graphic have lost a bit of shine but still a pleasantly enjoyable game with an excellent gameplay (which transpired into more modern mmo's like Blade & Soul or Black Desert Online ) the story and cutscene are still very enjoyable (Zolyn and Paesyn tragedy is heartwrenching )
> storywise it's kinda well pieced together, Paesyn is a happy go lucky klutz and Zolyn is a one track mind set on vengeance ...
> ...



Yeah Gameforge, I hear you... that was pretty shit. Its the reason I quit the game, couldn't be bothered migrating and spending extra time because publisher won't get his act together. Got level cap with a bunch of characters and started losing interest too because the P2W money/time sink was real at the time (the upgrade systems/droprates.. bonkers). But the combat was and probably still is pretty glorious for an MMO. Good fun, it actually didn't matter that the grind was endless, just because the gameplay was good.

But... I also played Allods Online... now THAT was a P2W MMO. Truly next level, know it? It takes a while but you do soon realize all you've really got is paid cheats. And the price would increase exponentially with every rune upgrade too  I remember still, opening a loot box with top-end items would auto post a world message as well. At some point I got an item for _infinite free respecs_ (respeccing is expensive, and this item translates to a huge money saver and never expires)... my chat log got spammed so hard with offers (some to the tune of over 200$ converted in currency!), the server knocked me out of the game  Moving to Tera after that was a true relief...even with the shit droprates.

The ship battles in Allods though... pretty cool stuff. The whole Astral, really. Worth looking up  Best WoW clone ever besides the business model


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 28, 2019)

my favorite mobile game coming to STEAM in early 2020 ... oh boy ... (and quite short from the PS4 launch of the game ... luckily i will not have to buy a PS4 for it  )

"What will you be playing when it's out" mostly THAT ONE!


also Wargaming being generous for "veteran" and since i am 4 yrs old on my account ... so i got a bunch of free stuff


and both free tanks the previous year T50-2 i didn't get for being too "young" and the SUPER HELLCAT (basically the unnerfed tier VI Hellcat and moved to tier VII) which was one of my favorite TD


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 28, 2019)

I finally worked out how to get the police livery and lights on the Bugatti Veyron - go to custom upgrades, trim, side skirts - click right hand Forza box for blue lights (left for orange, but who wants those?)
All I need now is a toggle for the horn (siren) to on or off.
(The body damage below was the result irresponsible behaviour on the part of other road users)


----------



## SN2716057 (Nov 28, 2019)

Going berserk mode (trying for negative with all factions) in The Outer Worlds with Sam didn't go as planned, the Board loved it and I got stuck in the main mission. Will try that another time.
Went back to The Witcher 3 to finally play through Blood and Wine..starting completely over. Hopefully I get the good ending now with the main story line.


----------



## metalfiber (Nov 29, 2019)

I can't find the hours of playtime but this how far i've gotten in general. Total completion percentage may seem low but the time spent on that little bit of difference is just as much if not more than the main story time. It may only give a 0.5% or less for completing a side quest...sometimes none at all.


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 29, 2019)

Just finished Outer Worlds on Supernova difficulty on my first playthrough(~25-30-ish hours?). Dunno what all the fuss is about...
The game is good, yet so far it's not a masterpiece, but simply "better than fallout".
Also, I'm not sure whether it's my luck with RNG, or the game is designed like that, but throughout Terra 2 and pretty much the first third of the game, the biggest difficulty was finding drinkable stuff. Constantly going low on thirst meter between traveling and traders/vending machines. The rest was way too easy up until Tartarus, which I entered already at level cap, and enemies were evenly matched w/ me (had lvl.30 weapons/armor, higher damage etc). At the end I wasn't even motivated enough to explore previously visited locations and find more secrets and easter eggs, cause enemy levels are static and by the end you can kill anything (except lvl.30 corporate commanders and a big-ass robot boss) with a single punch.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 29, 2019)

today's playing is BDO then ///

the Berserk collab even launched yesterday and is on till 4th of december ....


gathering some info about the event ... i think i regret not having leveled a Warrior (oh well ... RL money spared )

and neither the Berserker armor for the other 6 male classes (without the Dragon Slayer, it's an heresy to wear that armor ) nor Griffith "white hawk" armor made for females (well Griffith did look quite androgynous in the manga and anime ) interest me (most of my char have full sets already )

but for sure i will get the reward alchemy stone


the quest is ... starting with a legend of Berserk universe .... (nope ... not Guts) and end with another legend (not really end... you meet him middle questline )


putting a playlist consisting of mostly the band Beast in Black ... on the Mi Box S


deciding on which char close to awakening quest i will take (need lvl56 and it would be my fourth awakening) i realise i did finish the Shai leveling event when it was launched (and that class didn't had awakening quest done at the time ) and is actually 58, "let's put some cotton candy filled joy delivered with a boomerang, in the grim dark universe of berserk then..." (i confess i wanted to use my lvl 54 Dark Knight or lvl 52 Lahn instead ... but i am lazy ... i take the one with the best AP/DP and health bar  (and the only one with more than 1000LT carrying capacity )


and off to the starting point


cemetery way, good start, yep that's him ... the Skull Knight 



Spoiler: aka:



King Gaiseric




time to go for it : Nosferatu Zodd


the second encounter with Zodd is a field boss ... it will take some time till he pop ... (goodness ... timer pop says : between 3 and 6 hrs ... what the heck is that xD 1-2 hrs would be long enough already )


but I WILL HAVE MY BEHELIT


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 29, 2019)

Last night went with Final Fantasy IX, and I guess it's time to continue 

The Steam version is actually fine, played through two times before and the only things I can complain are rare random crashes (luckily there's autosave) and those borders since the 4:3 screen size hasn't been fixed. Damn I love that minigame where you dig for treasure with the Chocobo.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 29, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> Last night went with Final Fantasy IX, and I guess it's time to continue
> 
> The Steam version is actually fine, played through two times before and the only things I can complain are rare random crashes (luckily there's autosave) and those borders since the 4:3 screen size hasn't been fixed. Damn I love that minigame where you dig for treasure with the Chocobo.


FF VII VIII and IX i play them only via Emulator on PC or Phone/tablet since i have the PS version CD's (although i have FF VIII on STEAM ... but well ... i got it as a gift from a friend and it's in relation with my misspelled forum name and my RL nickname. ) oh, and no border, fullscreen goodness  emulator offer enhancement that S-E didn't judge good to add to their games?

STEAM FF i got was after i sold my Xbox One and kept FF XIII (alongside Magna Carta II and Halo Reach collector ) iirc i got FF XIII-2, FF Type-0 HD and Moebius ...




GreiverBlade said:


> (goodness ... timer pop says : between 3 and 6 hrs ... what the heck is that xD 1-2 hrs would be long enough already )


i guess i take a nap ....


ah server wide warning .... (not instapop tho )


----------



## JC316 (Nov 29, 2019)

Dead by Daylight. So much dead by daylight. It's become my new favorite multiplayer game.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 29, 2019)

GreiverBlade said:


> FF VII VIII and IX i play them only via Emulator on PC or Phone/tablet since i have the PS version CD's (although i have FF VIII on STEAM ... but well ... i got it as a gift from a friend and it's in relation with my misspelled forum name and my RL nickname. ) oh, and no border, fullscreen goodness  emulator offer enhancement that S-E didn't judge good to add to their games?
> 
> STEAM FF i got was after i sold my Xbox One and kept FF XIII (alongside Magna Carta II and Halo Reach collector ) iirc i got FF XIII-2, FF Type-0 HD and Moebius ...
> 
> ...


Heh, I knew instantly that you just have a typo in your username 

About Steam FFs, I got about all of them (not XI & XIV tho, I'm not a MMO guy)





+ Lightning Returns & World of Final Fantasy


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 29, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> Heh, I knew instantly that you just have a typo in your username


i was almost sure that i knew that you knew ... errr... aaahhh back to FF, thanks for reminding me i have FF XIV also ... (almost 600ish hours of play on it ... on a huuuuuuuge hiatus on it ... )

well what i was saying, is all FF i don't have on other support (aside VIII ) are on STEAM (and i intend to get them due to fandom ), although i started with FF I on NES in 1989, 2 yrs after the original release and the other followed naturally (albeit the VI/III naming "event" ) sadly i lost all of them because at the time i was an ... what's the term? ah yes ... "Idiot" with a capital I ...


thus right now i am re gathering my collection (and i wish Retro-bit would do more than a few collectors ... ofc i love Holy Diver Collector Limited Edition, furthermore finally in english, with the original NES cartridge or the next one i would probably buy: Super R-Type & R-Type 3 Collectors Limited Edition for SNES 

oh that remind me i still have FF VII Dirge Of Cerberus, X-2 alongside Odin Sphere and Valkyrie profile 2 Silmeria (PS2 original box ....) to finish ... i have a PS2 Slim Platinum laying somewhere but i am not sure if i have the cables and controller ... oh well PCSX2 will do, if not (well for PS1 games i also have my Playstation classic, with Bleemsync on a stick which i love because once moded it's almost a media center in addition ) 


as for BDO ... daaaaaaaaamn Zodd final encounter is hard ...


----------



## freeagent (Nov 30, 2019)

I bought RE2 last night from steam, and all it does is crash. I cant get further than the trucker hitting the little girl. Stock, overclocked, ht on ht off, xmp on xmp off, 4400mhz lowish voltage to max oc and high voltage. Not sure if that it is a problem on my end of if its just the game. Most unimpressive. I would be playing that right now, but its unplayable for me on this pc.. have to wait till the kids go to bed before I can try it on my x58.  First time a game has been a complete steaming pile of wasted cash for me. Just glad I didn't buy it when it was 80 CAD.

Edit:

Ok, so it runs great on my x58.. dammit.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 30, 2019)

Have you tried any other drivers?


----------



## freeagent (Nov 30, 2019)

You bet. I just installed more ram, for 12gb, tho RE2 was running with 8gb on my x58.. Just waiting for it to finish installing again. I may try my 970 in case there is something fishy going on. I can run Doom, FC5, GTAV, WreckFest, Grid 2, Beam NG all just fine no problem. If it crashes with my 970 I will reinstall windows. Have to say it looks sweet even with the 970.

Ok, so its running now. Sometimes I have to start my board with no ram.. just to clear out any gremlins when I try to run my ram fast. I think my 980 might be getting old. Still looks good though.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 30, 2019)

Yeah, doesn't need to have settings cranked up for it to look good. Hell, even with GTX 780 with medium settings looked pretty damn great


----------



## Frick (Nov 30, 2019)

silentbogo said:


> The game is good, yet so far it's not a masterpiece, but simply "better than fallout".



Which Fallout?


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 30, 2019)

Frick said:


> Which Fallout?


Every youtuber keeps comparing it to 76, but since I hated FO4 as well, I'd go as far as saying - better than an entire FO series reboot from Bethesda.
I think I've only had good time playing FO3 on Playstation 3 many-many years ago, but never managed to get the PC port to work stable on either of my PCs ('cause Bethesda, of course).


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 30, 2019)

I played hundreds of hours of Fallout 3 back in the day, and it does crash hella often. Still, that didn't ruin the atmosphere (and not even savefiles, lol)


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 30, 2019)

silentbogo said:


> Just finished Outer Worlds on Supernova difficulty on my first playthrough(~25-30-ish hours?). Dunno what all the fuss is about...
> The game is good, yet so far it's not a masterpiece, but simply "better than fallout".
> Also, I'm not sure whether it's my luck with RNG, or the game is designed like that, but throughout Terra 2 and pretty much the first third of the game, the biggest difficulty was finding drinkable stuff. Constantly going low on thirst meter between traveling and traders/vending machines. The rest was way too easy up until Tartarus, which I entered already at level cap, and enemies were evenly matched w/ me (had lvl.30 weapons/armor, higher damage etc). At the end I wasn't even motivated enough to explore previously visited locations and find more secrets and easter eggs, cause enemy levels are static and by the end you can kill anything (except lvl.30 corporate commanders and a big-ass robot boss) with a single punch.



This is my experience with The Outer Worlds too. Clearly a difference between those who are very casual and narrative focused and those more focused on gameplay like us. Its not a game for us 

I had real trouble making it to the end, out of sheer boredom



GreiverBlade said:


> today's playing is BDO then ///
> 
> the Berserk collab even launched yesterday and is on till 4th of december ....
> View attachment 137960
> ...



Oh. Wow, this oozes quality


----------



## Cvrk (Nov 30, 2019)

It was an wonderful journey. 
Best single player of the year. It will get nominated and most likely it will win. Disney put so much pressure on EA and they delivered. 

Fallen Order was something many of us were waiting for many years.


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 30, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Clearly a difference between those who are very casual and narrative focused and those more focused on gameplay like us.


The idea of gameplay is good, simply bad long-term planning. I love the character development system, weapon mods and gunplay, I love story and level design, but some gamedev decisions make game easily exploitable, or just easy in general. By the time you're done with half of your fist visit to terra2, it turns into a casual playthrough with some annoyances rather than challenges. Never thought that such a short "kinda-open-world" RPG would suffer from these fundamental flaws (sadly, also a spiritual throwback to Fallout and Skyrim).


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 30, 2019)

Playing apex and bf V lately to give my 5700 a workout, wow isn't very gpu intensive


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 30, 2019)

Revisiting Vaas in Far Cry 3, the meanest baddy in the series. Still looks great today and is one of my favourite FPSs of recent times.




And I find the mounted gun is one of the best ways to take out an outpost.


----------



## jormungand (Nov 30, 2019)

Bought CoD MW on thursday afternoon $49.99 on sale from battlenet, started to crash making my pc restart everytime . 5 times was enough
Really wanted to play the campaign and chill with friends  that own consoles.
High expectations, trash result i asked for a refund already.

Its xbox gamepass that good?? i see they have a $1 sub promo now with a bunch of games i wanna play.
can i stop the sub anytime ???



AlienIsGOD said:


> Playing apex and bf V lately to give my 5700 a workout, wow isn't very gpu intensive


is all the way around, but for you no problem since you have a ryzen lol.
BFV makes my cpu cry and crawl from pain after that workout


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 30, 2019)

jormungand said:


> Its xbox gamepass that good?? i see they have a $1 sub promo now with a bunch of games i wanna play.
> can i stop the sub anytime ???


It’s definitely a great value compared to others and there’s  some great games like Outer Worlds and Metro Exodus to name a few. Of course you can cancel whenever but it’s only $5 a month regular price.


----------



## jormungand (Nov 30, 2019)

INSTG8R said:


> It’s definitely a great value compared to others and there’s  some great games like Outer Worlds and Metro Exodus to name a few. Of course you can cancel whenever but it’s only $5 a month regular price.


they have like 4 games i want
Gears of war 5
Hellblade Senuas sacrifice
Metro Exodus
SoTTR

thanks for the help


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 30, 2019)

jormungand said:


> Bought CoD MW on thursday afternoon $49.99 on sale from battlenet, started to crash making my pc restart everytime . 5 times was enough
> Really wanted to play the campaign and chill with friends  that own consoles.
> High expectations, trash result i asked for a refund already.
> 
> ...


Yea, big change in fps from 3750k/4x 480 to r7 2700 / Rx 5700


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 30, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> This is my experience with The Outer Worlds too. Clearly a difference between those who are very casual and narrative focused and those more focused on gameplay like us.


For many, the whole point of games is firing up the imagination. For me, a game is about playing the role in a movie, or a good book. I’m one of those that read a book and it plays like a movie in my head.  Gameplay is not enough for those of us who have strong imaginations. Good narrative and storytelling that place us there in the game just like the book is what we hope, just like with the book or movie.

As for the Outer Worlds, could it have been better? Sure, any game can be better.  I think Obsidian set out to do what they do best: good storytelling with wonderful level design.  The rest was average, but generally competent. It all evens out for their titles.


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 30, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> As for the Outer Worlds, could it have been better? Sure, any game can be better.


Story also falls into that category. Lots of elements are missing, but the world and lore suggests otherwise. Kinda a reverse of other games: instead of having too much filler it has too little of it. Most lore is laid out along quest paths, side quests are in a vicinity of main quests, and all worlds are more or less single-use, like condoms (not including repeat visits to Groundbreaker and 1-minute missions on Pineas lab). Coming back to FO76 fiasco, it just feels like at some point Obsidian decided to stop development and focus on QA and polish before missing that critical release timeline. 
It's still a good game, but I sure hope they fix the "filler" with some good DLC.


----------



## Calmmo (Dec 1, 2019)

I see the Outer  Worlds as being the difference between a AA release and AAA. It's just lacking that extra stuffing.
Even smaller things like companion interactions at least per each main story beat, id go in expecting something often to find that no one or just one of them had anything to say about it.
Also what the non visit-able planets, what's up with that. I got baited thinking those were at the very least explorable zones.


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 1, 2019)

I'm enjoying AC:Od so far, bagged horny granny yesterday. Kinda weird that so far playing as a female I only encountered romance options for other females. It's ancient Greece, I should be able to swing both ways. So much for diversity Ubi!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 1, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Oh. Wow, this oozes quality
> 
> View attachment 138073


not a grammatic issue ... actually you see the "it's" ("it is" if you prefer) pop then the "time" and then "you greet" and then "the" and then "Dragonslayer" just like the lyrics of the song ...

but i get it you never saw the video and judge without knowing  let's correct that mistake. (start at 1:27~ )








it's the official lyric video ... and yep it is of good quality  that's called a "Kinetic Lyric"


ok for today, before i have to go to work at 1:30pm .... let see ...


oh, i know! a bit of Kotor




well ... max res is hum ... underwhelming but still look gorgeous to my eyes, it never get old (aside the republic... )


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 1, 2019)

Played the VR part in Rise of the Tomb Raider and it felt nice, although there's not much to do, still felt like a nice experience.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 1, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> Played the VR part in Rise of the Tomb Raider and it felt nice, although there's not much to do, still felt like a nice experience.


ohhhh, interes... wait ... VR? the point of a VR game is to identify yourself as the protagonist ... and i sure don't identify myself as Lara (as an attack helicopter maybe ... ) or would want to ... 

well, still interesting...


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 1, 2019)

GreiverBlade said:


> ohhhh, interes... wait ... VR? the point of a VR game is to identify yourself as the protagonist ... and i sure don't identify myself as Lara (as an attack helicopter maybe ... ) or would want to ...
> 
> well, still interesting...


You just go around the Croft Manor and there's a few puzzles. I have to admit that (at least for me) there was even one jumpscare when lightning striked and it felt hella lot like a real one.


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 1, 2019)

jormungand said:


> they have like 4 games i want
> Gears of war 5
> Hellblade Senuas sacrifice
> Metro Exodus
> ...


Lead me not into temptation.

Has anyone come across the 'Only You' missions in Fary Cry 5, where you have to complete three timed shooting runs, followed by an impossibly difficult mission destroying six beacons?
I can honestly say that I've never been closer to breaking something and 'Only You' is a song I never want to ever hear again. It wouldn't be so bad if you get out of the missions or if parts were saved.
I don't play games to be tortured, so I'll give it a rest for a while.


----------



## robot zombie (Dec 2, 2019)

Huh, not sure I believe it but I think I fixed all of my texture pop problems with FO4.

Most people say it's just a thing. Sometimes a few textures in the cell just load wayyyyy far back mips, so it looks like you have a 4x4px texture stretched across a wall that's right in front of your face. I really mean it, man. The textures randomly load at worse than half-res, even when the object is so close it's filling the screen. Actually, I'd say this is usually the case with at least one or two. They sort of bounce around. It's hideous... can't unsee the mis-loaded PS2 textures. Especially when it's just one or two big ones next to a bunch of nice, super-fine ones. 

It gets worse when you start tacking on loose textures, or even just high-res ones in an archive. Once it decides that an object should render like it's super far away from you, it stays that way. Like... they never pop into full resolution, no matter how close you get. Sometimes if you reload a save 3-4 times it'll pop back in... though a lot of times other textures will get downgraded instead. Other times you can restart the game and all of the same textures aren't being called right. Leaving a cell and coming back to it is the only way to make them re-roll.

Well, apparently it's a memory management problem. It struggles under the weight of all of the textures. ENB has a handy memory management feature that changes how RAM is involved in some way. There's a formula based on your RAM and VRAM that's supposed to tell you how much RAM to allocate. But the number it gives is too high for my machine... turn on the memory hack with it set at that value and nothing much really happens.

Set it down to 8GB, which is supposedly way low for my system, and every single texture loads in correctly! I've been looking and I can't find one blurry texture. That shit has been driving me crazy from day one, man! I will sometimes see a low-res texture when going into a new area, but they always load in now! First time I've ever seen a texture recover from that.


----------



## hzy4 (Dec 2, 2019)

Terminator Resistance


----------



## Prima.Vera (Dec 2, 2019)

Cvrk said:


> It was an wonderful journey.
> Best single player of the year. It will get nominated and most likely it will win. Disney put so much pressure on EA and they delivered.
> Fallen Order was something many of us were waiting for many years.


Felt like a Tomb Rider with lightsaber...
Nah, if you want quality rpg/adventure SW games try KOTOR and KOTOR 2. The story and atmosphere is that good, even compared to the current trash. I wish somebody would re-do them with the latest engine...


----------



## denixius (Dec 2, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Its still a cesspool, make no mistake...



I totally agree! There are still gameplay and competitive issues; I said issues because of people still trying to get you down in you levelling zone when they reached cap level. Group of people wandering around on both factions in low-level zones and harassing low-level players. Even Nui's Priestess' zones are not saving you. Because when they arrive there, summoning their vehicles or mounts and pushing you out of the zone.

This is just one reason that I will try stop playing the game, but my friends are playing this game for years, still, they are, so I want that too.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 2, 2019)

robot zombie said:


> Huh, not sure I believe it but I think I fixed all of my texture pop problems with FO4.
> 
> Most people say it's just a thing. Sometimes a few textures in the cell just load wayyyyy far back mips, so it looks like you have a 4x4px texture stretched across a wall that's right in front of your face. I really mean it, man. The textures randomly load at worse than half-res, even when the object is so close it's filling the screen. Actually, I'd say this is usually the case with at least one or two. They sort of bounce around. It's hideous... can't unsee the mis-loaded PS2 textures. Especially when it's just one or two big ones next to a bunch of nice, super-fine ones.
> 
> ...


This same method is how I made Skyrim completely stable with max number of mods. All textures got loaded into system RAM before VRAM.  The problem was that between texture mods, all other mods and game files, system RAM would become overloaded quickly.

by using an ENB, not as a texture enhancer but simply as a VRAM memory manager, it bypasses system RAM for all textures that you want to use and they go straight to VRAM, leaving the system RAM much less stressed.


----------



## jaggerwild (Dec 2, 2019)

I just finished Dyinglight, think I heard it posted here. I must say while it was clanky(I assume not made for the Computer at all) and it took me 2 months to find a copy with a legit code. The wait was worth it, I spent way too much time gathering stuff. But I fell in love with it, gonna play it again(after I finish the side missions). Even played some multiplayer on line.


----------



## lZKoce (Dec 2, 2019)

Got Titanfall 2 on Black Friday...sooo much fun. Can't wait to complete the campaign. Holds well on my RX580 4GB.


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 2, 2019)

I've just started Dying Light again (amongst others) and it's worth every penny, although there are some pretty tight spots with the zombies at times, particularly at night.
Yesterday I installed the trial version of The Crew 2, which is a big disappointment, mainly with all this social media influence in the game and the visuals are even worse than its predecessor.
Not to mention the obligatory installation of the Battleye anti-cheat program, since I hate any kind of intrusive, blood-sucking, so-called anti-cheat software.
Uninstalled after ten minutes.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 2, 2019)

jaggerwild said:


> I just finished Dyinglight, think I heard it posted here. I must say while it was clanky(I assume not made for the Computer at all) and it took me 2 months to find a copy with a legit code. The wait was worth it, I spent way too much time gathering stuff. But I fell in love with it, gonna play it again(after I finish the side missions). Even played some multiplayer on line.


Despite being smaller, I’m pretty sure I remember Techland saying pc and console were developed concurrently, so it was actually made for the computer.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 2, 2019)

I love doing this.
1.770.000 bull rush hit


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 2, 2019)

I'm still playing The Outer Worlds... and while it started out great and the graphics are amazing... The story just sucks.. I mean it's almost to the point where I'm just going to quit because I really don't care how it ends... lol It just feels like they rushed it out the door...


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Dec 3, 2019)

New itasha wrap downloaded for the Mclaren 720S in FH4~


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 3, 2019)

Sometimes I do some console gaming too


----------



## RogelioKronovi (Dec 3, 2019)

Metro Exodus, Forza Horizon 4 and Control


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 3, 2019)

jaggerwild said:


> I just finished Dyinglight, think I heard it posted here. I must say while it was clanky(I assume not made for the Computer at all) and it took me 2 months to find a copy with a legit code. The wait was worth it, I spent way too much time gathering stuff. But I fell in love with it, gonna play it again(after I finish the side missions). Even played some multiplayer on line.



Got the expansion? Worth. Its like turning volume up to 11. I think I spent a few evenings just enjoying how you can run zombies over with the buggy 



Mindweaver said:


> I'm still playing The Outer Worlds... and while it started out great and the graphics are amazing... The story just sucks.. I mean it's almost to the point where I'm just going to quit because I really don't care how it ends... lol It just feels like they rushed it out the door...



Yep.... good to read I'm not the only one then


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 3, 2019)

Tuesdays suck, here in Finland letters and other shit doesn't come tuesdays. Waiting for my Beyond Two Souls (PS3) steelbook to arrive. 

e: Why on PS3 some may ask, I'm not buying anything from Epic store, rather play it on older console.


----------



## denixius (Dec 3, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> Tuesdays suck, here in Finland letters and other shit doesn't come tuesdays. Waiting for my Beyond Two Souls (PS3) steelbook to arrive.
> 
> e: Why on PS3 some may ask, I'm not buying anything from Epic store, rather play it on older console.



The old consoles are always better than the new ones for some situations; like prices of games and their accessories, but the new games are good, too, which you can play on new consoles.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 3, 2019)

wolfaust said:


> The old consoles are always better than the new ones for some situations; like prices of games and their accessories, but the new games are good, too, which you can play on new consoles.


I'm getting a PS4 soon but that's just for FF VII Remake..


----------



## Rahnak (Dec 3, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> I'm getting a PS4 soon but that's just for FF VII Remake..


Not sure that's the best plan. There's no guarantee the other "episodes" will come out for the PS4. Not that Square has even committed to how many it will take to wrap up the original story. I wouldn't buy anything until they do and give us some sort of timeline.
Eventually they'll all come out for PC anyway, so I wouldn't buy a PS4 just for it. There are plenty of other excellent reasons to get a PS4 though.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 3, 2019)

I have no other reasons to get a PS4  And I can sell it if I don't need it, simple as that 

Oh well, more beer, a fresh pack of snus and back to the game ->


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 3, 2019)

Well, Far Cry 5's 'Only You' began to gnaw away at me, so I managed to finish the third timed shooting gallery and then, after more than 50 attempts, completed the six beacons take out, which was a relief after all the torture and swearing at the monitor.
That relief turned to surprise when I realised that the boss fight really had only just begun, with Jacob Seed sitting atop a mountain and taking potshots at me with his sniper rifle, whilst his cohorts and packs of wolves are hunting me down all around. It was at that point that I turned the music off.
I expect I'll get there in the end and I'm just grateful that it's not a timed event, but I wish I had a rocket launcher to blow the f**ers to kingdom come. As a plot device, the religious fanatics do very well in getting you to hate them.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 3, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> Well, Far Cry 5's 'Only You' began to gnaw away at me, so I managed to finish the third timed shooting gallery and then, after more than 50 attempts, completed the six beacons take out, which was a relief after all the torture and swearing at the monitor.
> That relief turned to surprise when I realised that the boss fight really had only just begun, with Jacob Seed sitting atop a mountain and taking potshots at me with his sniper rifle, whilst his cohorts and packs of wolves are hunting me down all around. It was at that point that I turned the music off.
> I expect I'll get there in the end and I'm just grateful that it's not a timed event, but I wish I had a rocket launcher to blow the f**ers to kingdom come. As a plot device, the religious fanatics do very well in getting you to hate them.



Sweet. Keep us posted! 

Meanwhile... back into Grim Dawn again after a big content update. Still trying to figure out how to get not squishy in Ultimate, because everything I build does get smacked in the face rather hard at some point. Things have power creeped like hell, I used to run Ultimate with just over level 50. Now I wouldn't even dare.

Oathkeeper / Soldier... seems tanky...


----------



## Rahnak (Dec 3, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> I have no other reasons to get a PS4


Not even God of War?


----------



## Komshija (Dec 3, 2019)

Currently I play Far Cry 5.

It's a refreshing experience after unresponsive and buggy Fallout 4. I even thought that difficulty level might have been causing extra lag and extra unresponsiveness, but I was wrong.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 3, 2019)

Rahnak said:


> Not even God of War?


Nope. :<


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 3, 2019)

I find that it helps to leave these boss fights or timed challenges until the next day, which is what I did and in the end managed to clobber Jacob Seed and watch him whimper about how unfair the world is.
Obviously, line of sight and the shelter of rocks helped, not to mention lobbing explosives at his cohorts, so in the end, it was a fun challenge.
Last but not least, I have Faith to deal with, so I'm wondering what she's got in store for me. but in the meantime, I may just wander around practising with the new SA50 for some target practice.
Naturally, I forgot to record my best moments...


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 3, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> I have no other reasons to get a PS4  And I can sell it if I don't need it, simple as that
> 
> Oh well, more beer, a fresh pack of snus and back to the game ->


Buy used slim. Or get it during the Christmas sale.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 3, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> Buy used slim. Or get it during the Christmas sale.


My Fat PS2 and PS3 doesn't welcome a slim console to their territory.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 3, 2019)

hitting 2.2 million with bull rush in odyssey 
watching at 0.75 speed recommended


----------



## SN2716057 (Dec 3, 2019)

The Witcher 3 still amazes me at times.





Spoiler: 3 more






Mods are fun.


----------



## jormungand (Dec 3, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> I'm enjoying AC:Od so far, bagged horny granny yesterday. Kinda weird that so far playing as a female I only encountered romance options for other females. It's ancient Greece, I should be able to swing both ways. So much for diversity Ubi!


i play as Kassandra cuz i refuse to be looking at a guy sack, and find more appealing the female flirting lol. I decline all dude offers


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 3, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> I'm enjoying AC:Od so far, bagged horny granny yesterday. Kinda weird that so far playing as a female I only encountered romance options for other females. It's ancient Greece, I should be able to swing both ways. So much for diversity Ubi!


it’s there. Literally my Kassandra was faced with opportunities from men and woment throughout the game.



jormungand said:


> i play as Kassandra cuz i refuse to be looking at a guy sack, and find more appealing the female flirting lol. I decline all dude offers


I played as Kassandra simply because in English at least, her brother’s fake Greek accent was horrendous, terrible, hideous, and would have driven me crazy faced with the number of hours I estimated the game to have back when I started.  I’m glad for my choice!


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 3, 2019)

Won this rare gem in a wheelspin prize in FH4 tonigh. It’s so special I even got a little speech about how you don’t just win goldfish, or shiny gold shorts like I got on another spin....it‘s a bit blown out because HDR didn’t work with my screen shot.


----------



## moproblems99 (Dec 3, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> Revisiting Vaas in Far Cry 3, the meanest baddy in the series. Still looks great today and is one of my favourite FPSs of recent times.
> 
> 
> And I find the mounted gun is one of the best ways to take out an outpost.



Do you have any graphics mods on?  That doesn't really look that bad for as old as it is.



rtwjunkie said:


> I played as Kassandra simply because in English at least, her brother’s fake Greek accent was horrendous, terrible, hideous, and would have driven me crazy faced with the number of hours I estimated the game to have back when I started. I’m glad for my choice!



I just can't play games as a lady.  That said, I wish I had because you are correct about this dude's voice.  It doesn't even really sound Greek.  More like Guido.



Splinterdog said:


> Lead me not into temptation.
> 
> Has anyone come across the 'Only You' missions in Fary Cry 5, where you have to complete three timed shooting runs, followed by an impossibly difficult mission destroying six beacons?
> I can honestly say that I've never been closer to breaking something and 'Only You' is a song I never want to ever hear again. It wouldn't be so bad if you get out of the missions or if parts were saved.
> I don't play games to be tortured, so I'll give it a rest for a while.



I do not recall the mission being difficult.



Mindweaver said:


> I'm still playing The Outer Worlds... and while it started out great and the graphics are amazing... The story just sucks.. I mean it's almost to the point where I'm just going to quit because I really don't care how it ends... lol It just feels like they rushed it out the door...



That was Fallout 4 for me.  About 5 hours in I didn't care any more.  Even using the console to dumb crap got boring fast.



Vayra86 said:


> Got the expansion? Worth. Its like turning volume up to 11. I think I spent a few evenings just enjoying how you can run zombies over with the buggy
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.... good to read I'm not the only one then



The buggy is the absolute best.  I would have put all the time into the whole game just driving around the buggy and running shit over.  Actually, the story was pretty decent for that too.

It is really annoying I don't get notifications for this thread until like 3 pages of new stuff comes in.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 4, 2019)

Found it!

Here's my build, if you're interested (dont mind the gear its wearing in the link...its placeholder to get an idea). I had Toxia before but ran into a wall swiftly and surely every single time from straight melee. Now.... melee kills itself landing blows on me  Finally figured out the purpose of Judgment... its a black hole to suck shit into oblivion, knock it down and then let it rage-melee on my 1200% retaliation dmg bonus.






						Sentinel, Level 100 (GD 1.1.5.1) - Grim Dawn Build Calculator
					

Build Calculator that allows to customize any aspect of Grim Dawn character build including equipment, skills, masteries and devotion




					www.grimtools.com
				




Devotions are a super tight fit, you have to re-assign some points along the way

Still acid, still got a bunch of poison dots flying around... but the meat is now full retaliation damage. Lots of on-block and on-getting-hit procs including Vire's Fist, which is.... brutal. Almost everything I press adds a % of retaliation damage, too. This is a very, very cool build to play. You can just stand around and watch stuff fly into pieces, the faster the mob comes at you, the more physics fun 

And ultra tanky. Hell I even use a shield in each hand  Here's the setup _without any procs._





And this is a mere 16% of my retaliation damage... Aegis of Menhir gets nearly 50% total, as a 'free' damage boost. Any attack I do also gets 9% standard, usually more, from Righteous Frenzy stacks.


----------



## Super XP (Dec 4, 2019)

Resident Evil Biohazard
RAGE 2
Wolfenstein: Young Blood


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 4, 2019)

Super XP said:


> Resident Evil Biohazard
> RAGE 2
> Wolfenstein: Young Blood


I can't be without thinking of R3make.


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 4, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> My Fat PS2 and PS3 doesn't welcome a slim console to their territory.


Slim shaming much, huh 



rtwjunkie said:


> it’s there. Literally my Kassandra was faced with opportunities from men and woment throughout the game.


Well it took me 14 levels until I bagged some village doc with a grandma problem and judging by the length of cutscene horny granny was more of a giver than him. That's 3:1 so far.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 4, 2019)

Oh noes, friend is coming over and that means hella lot of beer. 

Also gaming. We wouldn't be friends unless we both love old games.


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 4, 2019)

Defeating Faith Seed was challenging and full of contradictory emotions, which is an aspect of gaming that I don't come across very often and is a reflection on the provocative storytelling in Far Cry 5.
We all remember the online discussions before the game was even launched, with words like snowflake and white supremacists flying around, provoking numerous arguments about cultural and social stereotypes.
Well, without spoiling, being tasked to kill Faith is one thing, but then, as the sequence unfolds and you hear what she has to say, you begin to question whether you should kill her at all, having learned what she's been through - allegedly. I actually felt sorry for her, in fact.
With that done and not without dying countless times, as it the norm with boss fights (which I don't enjoy at all), I then learn that I have a showdown with Joseph Seed who I had completely forgotten about.
One can only imagine what that boss fight is going to be like, so for the moment I'm avoiding it and simply cleaning up in other regions and having a bit of fun along the way. This is mainly because once you've started the big mission, it appears to be impossible to start the game again in a different setting.
Now that I'm almost at the end of the game with about twelve months of gameplay, It's turned out to be one hell of a game in terms of content, the open-world (up to a point) and interesting storyline, which really makes you want to hate those Peggies.
I'd definitely give a 9/10.


Spoiler: Faith battle


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 4, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> Defeating Faith Seed was challenging and full of contradictory emotions, which is an aspect of gaming that I don't come across very often and is a reflection on the provocative storytelling in Far Cry 5.
> We all remember the online discussions before the game was even launched, with words like snowflake and white supremacists flying around, provoking numerous arguments about cultural and social stereotypes.
> Well, without spoiling, being tasked to kill Faith is one thing, but then, as the sequence unfolds and you hear what she has to say, you begin to question whether you should kill her at all, having learned what she's been through - allegedly. I actually felt sorry for her, in fact.
> With that done and not without dying countless times, as it the norm with boss fights (which I don't enjoy at all), I then learn that I have a showdown with Joseph Seed who I had completely forgotten about.
> ...


I’ll be honest I never actually finished FC5 because I couldn’t deal with Faith”s area, also I beat one of the brothers in Coop with a friend and it “broke it” he”s not defeated but he’s also not available...but man Faith County was just too much for me


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 4, 2019)

playing around with a warrior+crit build
poor guy took almost 5 million damage in a second


----------



## moproblems99 (Dec 4, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> Defeating Faith Seed was challenging and full of contradictory emotions, which is an aspect of gaming that I don't come across very often and is a reflection on the provocative storytelling in Far Cry 5.
> We all remember the online discussions before the game was even launched, with words like snowflake and white supremacists flying around, provoking numerous arguments about cultural and social stereotypes.
> Well, without spoiling, being tasked to kill Faith is one thing, but then, as the sequence unfolds and you hear what she has to say, you begin to question whether you should kill her at all, having learned what she's been through - allegedly. I actually felt sorry for her, in fact.
> With that done and not without dying countless times, as it the norm with boss fights (which I don't enjoy at all), I then learn that I have a showdown with Joseph Seed who I had completely forgotten about.
> ...



I really enjoyed FC5.  Now that I think about it, I actually finished it.  The ending will get ya.

Not sure why everyone poopooed it.  Maybe because it was the only Far Cry I have played.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 4, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> Maybe because it was the only Far Cry I have played.


----------



## Calmmo (Dec 4, 2019)

Bloodstained Symphony of the night, or was is Castlevania Ritual of the night? Not sure , mine has a lady player character tho!


----------



## harm9963 (Dec 4, 2019)

G5
Halo
Rage2
Outer Worlds


----------



## Super XP (Dec 4, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> I really enjoyed FC5.  Now that I think about it, I actually finished it.  The ending will get ya.
> 
> Not sure why everyone poopooed it.  Maybe because it was the only Far Cry I have played.


The Original FarCry was amazing. The visuals were stunning, which drew me to that game. Tried FC2, didn't like it. FC3, etc. Stopped there after. Not sure why though.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 4, 2019)

Super XP said:


> The Original FarCry was amazing. The visuals were stunning, which drew me to that game. Tried FC2, didn't like it. FC3, etc. Stopped there after. Not sure why though.


FC5 finally got the whole “Far Cry Formula” right IMHO


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 4, 2019)

INSTG8R said:


> FC5 finally got the whole “Far Cry Formula” right IMHO


gotta try that.been 4 years since I finished FC4,otherwise I wouldn't.

meanwhile,3.2 million bull rush hit in Odyssey


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 4, 2019)

I've played all the Far Cry games except New Dawn and the first is still exceptional, especially for its time and has real replay value. In my opinion, that's a the mark of a great game.
I really couldn't get into FC2 and hated the brown treatment, FC3 had an interesting storyline, although I never understood why the locals all had South African accents. I've started on that one again simply because of the variety and open world.
FC4 was too much like FC3 and FC5 just draws you in, disliking the cult more and more, making you want to kill the buggers. I'll probably get New Dawn when it's on sale and I often wonder what ubi has up its sleeve for Far Cry 6, thinking that they probably aim to be controversial, either way.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 4, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> I've played all the Far Cry games except New Dawn and the first is still exceptional, especially for its time and has real replay value. In my opinion, that's a the mark of a great game.
> I really couldn't get into FC2 and hated the brown treatment, FC3 had an interesting storyline, although I never understood why the locals all had South African accents. I've started on that one again simply because of the variety and open world.
> FC4 was too much like FC3 and FC5 just draws you in, disliking the cult more and more, making you want to kill the buggers. I'll probably get New Dawn when it's on sale and I often wonder what ubi has up its sleeve for Far Cry 6, thinking that they probably aim to be controversial, either way.


I liked New Dawn it was “different“ enough from 5 despite using the same map. i didn’t like that they basically added “hit points” and it really could have been sold as good old fashioned Expansion Pack.


----------



## Super XP (Dec 4, 2019)

INSTG8R said:


> FC5 finally got the whole “Far Cry Formula” right IMHO


Maybe I'll give it a try. It's a matter of finding the time nowadays. So many games out lately lol


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 4, 2019)

Screenshots from Halo Reach





Enhanced graphics quality was turned on.


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 4, 2019)

INSTG8R said:


> I liked New Dawn it was “different“ enough from 5 despite using the same map. I didn’t like that they basically added “hit points” and it really could have been sold as good old fashioned Expansion Pack.


New Dawn is still holding its price at around $40, so I'll have to hold on a bit longer. Or at least until I've terminated Joseph Seed, the nasty piece of work that he is.
Edit
Here I am dying a lot in my attempt to defeat Faith (I succeed eventually)


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 5, 2019)

RE7's blackjack now. Damn this is a great mini-game


----------



## metalfiber (Dec 5, 2019)

For those in the know.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 5, 2019)

metalfiber said:


> For those in the know.
> 
> View attachment 138546


Dammit I got give it a good session to get out of the snow...


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 5, 2019)

More Halo Reach


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 5, 2019)

Played the End of Zoe dlc from RE7, damn that was good, even shed few tears :')

Love this GTX 980 Ti, seems to run RE7 with maximum details @ 60 fps, love this.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 5, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> Love this GTX 980 Ti, seems to run RE7 with maximum details @ 60 fps, love this.


Did you plan on using the 980 Ti as the primary video card?


----------



## metalfiber (Dec 6, 2019)

INSTG8R said:


> Dammit I got give it a good session to get out of the snow...


Yep, your in the first part i assume. It's essentially the tutorial before the game opens up. It's the worst part of the game by far...on my honor.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 6, 2019)

metalfiber said:


> Yep, your in the first part i assume. It's essentially the tutorial before the game opens up. It's the worst part of the game by far...on my honor.
> 
> View attachment 138587


Yeah I all but finished it on PS4 but I‘ve pretty much been doing single mission stints so I need to do a good binge to get off the mountain and out into the real world


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 6, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Did you plan on using the 980 Ti as the primary video card?


Hell yeah! This is the fastest card I've had so far 

This is pretty much OC'd from the factory, I saw 1367MHz while gaming.


----------



## hat (Dec 6, 2019)

I got a 90k PS2 Slim. Seems to work better than my old 39001 fat PS2. The laser seems to be on its way out... it would freeze a lot in Resident Evil games on the door sequences (loading screens). The 90k doesn't seem to have that problem.

I ordered a copy of MGS2, MGS3 and Resident Evil 4.


----------



## SN2716057 (Dec 6, 2019)

Wolcen: Lords of Mayhem


----------



## Provin915 (Dec 6, 2019)

Lots of BL3, PvZ:BfN, Halo:Masterchief Collection and some AoE/PoE from time to time.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 7, 2019)

just doing this for fun.











not really playing anything new atm,I just like to pop into odyssey and watch dogs 2 and just wreak havoc all over the game.may get back into gr:wildlands soon to do the same


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 7, 2019)

Project Cars 2 is another beast altogether, especially being used to the more arcadey racers like Forza and Grid. I play with a keyboard which works great in all the other games, but it's not quite so forgiving in this.
It has an entirely different, professional and enthusiasts feel - one day I may finish better than last 
I like the rear-view mirror, but not when it's always empty!


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 8, 2019)

boom


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 8, 2019)

Apex boys

Fantastic shooter now, plays like a dream... and I've got the idea the randoms I get grouped with in Ranked League are really a lot more serious than they are in unranked. Great addition to the game, you can actually communicate now and play tactically with like minded ppl

There is of course the business model of the game... I've not spent a penny yet, but unlocked every legend minus Wattson now just with free levelup points. The cosmetics are too fugly to even look at 

And Ive said before but will again... the new map is absolutely glorious. Do take a peek sometime.


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 8, 2019)

A quick visit back to the original Half Life...
"Gordon doesn't need to know that."


"The administrator assured that nothing will go _wrong_.!"


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 8, 2019)

Titanfall II solo campaign done ... 

"who was a machine..." *remember BT-7274*


 

short, nervous, funny moment (BT's interaction are hilarious ) and nerve wracking (most wallrunner sequences were ... ) but quite fun ... the best chapter was the one with the time travel gizmo, freaking awesome idea and real fun to tinker and try to exploit the time shift to avoid or ambush... 

seeing it as a more MP oriented game than SP make me a bit sad, lots of missed opportunity, it could be like Halo series or other "story driven fps with a dash of mp as a side dish"  .... but i might dab into frontier MP (since it is a wave PVE type ) ... because i am 100% sure i will not play regular MP (which was why i never got into Titanfall 1 because of an extreme lack of context )

the SP campaign give the Titan a personality that MP would not achieve ... and technically ... i find real player in MP to have less life than a NPC in SP.

other than that .... really enjoyable.


one point made me lift an eyebrow amused ... first time i heard BT full name i stopped at "BT-7" .... 
well ... i have 2 in mind ... 1 is a ... hum ... that and the second ... well ... (BEFORE DISNEY GOT IN AND RUINED EVERYTHING! since it's still "Lucas Art" and Bioware in the credit of the game where it appear ) _Rendili Hyperworks BT-7 Thunderclap_ 
 

which lead me to my next what i will be playing ... errrr World of Tank derping with a BT-7 Art. at low tier .... or just some casual fun in SWTOR .... 



Vayra86 said:


> Apex boys
> 
> Fantastic shooter now, plays like a dream... and I've got the idea the randoms I get grouped with in Ranked League are really a lot more serious than they are in unranked. Great addition to the game, you can actually communicate now and play tactically with like minded ppl
> 
> ...


uh? you are a M.R.V.N 




i ought to get in Apex, but ... the idea of seeing all those "KilleurKevin", "OmGIpWnY0oou" and consort is not ... something i rejoice on ... oh well, i got in Overwatch for some time ... maybe Apex is something i can get by ...


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 8, 2019)

I have a nasty feeling that an arachnoid is about to greet me.


Spoiler: Xen


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 8, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> I have a nasty feeling that an arachnoid is about to greet me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Xen
> ...


There's nothing to be paranoid about. I mean look at that colorful scenery in front of you.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Dec 9, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> Project Cars 2 is another beast altogether, especially being used to the more arcadey racers like Forza and Grid. I play with a keyboard which works great in all the other games, but it's not quite so forgiving in this.
> It has an entirely different, professional and enthusiasts feel - one day I may finish better than last
> I like the rear-view mirror, but not when it's always empty!



Seriously, how do I NOT have Project Cars 2 yet? I've seen it many times and it looks phenomenal but I haven't actually made the leap to buy it. I love highly-detailed racing games, the only exception was Dirt Rally 2.0. No other way of saying it unfortunately, DR2.0 kinda sucked. It's alright if you like taking a few tenths out of your stage times, but beyond that it's pretty lifeless. Project Cars 2 seems like the right way to go.


----------



## 64K (Dec 9, 2019)

PooPipeBoy said:


> Seriously, how do I NOT have Project Cars 2 yet? I've seen it many times and it looks phenomenal but I haven't actually made the leap to buy it. I love highly-detailed racing games, the only exception was Dirt Rally 2.0. No other way of saying it unfortunately, DR2.0 kinda sucked. It's alright if you like taking a few tenths out of your stage times, but beyond that it's pretty lifeless. Project Cars 2 seems like the right way to go.



If you can wait a little while the Steam Winter Sale will be starting soon and you can probably save some money on that game. Some are saying Dec 19 and some are saying Dec 22 but either way it's less than 2 weeks away.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Dec 9, 2019)

64K said:


> If you can wait a little while the Steam Winter Sale will be starting soon and you can probably save some money on that game. Some are saying Dec 19 and some are saying Dec 22 but either way it's less than 2 weeks away.



It's all good, I got the Deluxe Edition for US$20 from CDKeys. Seems like a great game based on the few rounds I've played so far.
I was getting serious Shift 2 Unleashed vibes but then I realised both games are from the same studio lol


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 9, 2019)

I agree with @64K - Project Cars 2 is still $60 on Steam, whereas I picked it up half price back in September.
I would read the reviews before buying, because unless you're a racing sim expert, which I'm not, you may find the control physics a little challenging.
Oops, you've just bought it! Our posts crossed.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Dec 9, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> I agree with @64K - Project Cars 2 is still $60 on Steam, whereas I picked it up half price back in September.
> I would read the reviews before buying, because unless you're a racing sim expert, which I'm not, you may find the control physics a little challenging.
> Oops, you've just bought it! Our posts crossed.



Yeah not everybody likes the sim racing games. Either you like the genre or don't, and even the individual games can be very hit-and-miss (like I was saying about Dirt Rally 2.0).
I think it'll be a good game though. It inherits many features from Shift 2 Unleashed which I used to play a lot because of the advanced tuning and the decent career mode.
Unfortunately it doesn't carry over the parts customisation, but it's not a huge loss.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 10, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> I have a nasty feeling that an arachnoid is about to greet me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Xen
> ...


I made it to that part a couple days ago, and dang, it is not easy. That arachnoid most certainly wants a piece of you.


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 11, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> I made it to that part a couple days ago, and dang, it is not easy. That arachnoid most certainly wants a piece of you.


I'm leaving that part until I'm in the mood. Meanwhile, Agent 47 finds a useful weapon.


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 11, 2019)

Farcry 5 and Wolfenstin youngblood


----------



## Regeneration (Dec 11, 2019)

8 Ball Pool with extended guidelines cheat. Took them 6 hours to ban me, and 8 hours in the second time.






Now i registered a new guest account, will try to keep normal win percentage by intentionally lose in 50 coins games, but win in the 10,000 coins games.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Dec 11, 2019)

Playing back Destiny 2  New season, new content to play with.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 11, 2019)

hat said:


> I got a 90k PS2 Slim. Seems to work better than my old 39001 fat PS2. The laser seems to be on its way out... it would freeze a lot in Resident Evil games on the door sequences (loading screens). The 90k doesn't seem to have that problem.
> 
> I ordered a copy of MGS2, MGS3 and Resident Evil 4.


Personally I love those fat noisy PS2s, can't remember my model though and the HDD adapter blocks that sticker bearing the model number. Soft-modded and 200GB (though I messed something and 128GB usable  ) HDD, nice to play NTSC games with a PAL console because of the higher framerate


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 11, 2019)

Absolutely hooked on Book of Demons. The first time I played it, liked it but couldn't really get into the game's flow. Tried again a few days back and... apparently after some progression you get a Diablo playstyle on steroids

Chaos. Loving it... into Freeplay mode now having finished campaign and still only one death... might want to try again for the leaderboard  1600m deep down and still digging

Its really really cool how this game made its own little ARPG niche borrowing the typical elements and making something very special. There is no numbers game here, no itemization - the drops are the skills/cards themselves and can be upgraded. On higher difficulties, the cards can be disabled, stolen, or muted by bosses, like the nr's 5 and 9 below. It brings an endless number of challenges and randomization to the game, as some cards are really rock/paper/scissors versus specific enemies.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 11, 2019)

Mechwarrior 5 released yesterday, played it a little last night. Tonight I actually dive into the game.


----------



## hat (Dec 11, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> Personally I love those fat noisy PS2s, can't remember my model though and the HDD adapter blocks that sticker bearing the model number. Soft-modded and 200GB (though I messed something and 128GB usable  ) HDD, nice to play NTSC games with a PAL console because of the higher framerate


I still have my fat PS2 with Free McBoot. Unfortunately, with a weak laser, it's mostly only useful for running games off the HDD now... and that means no PS1 games.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 11, 2019)

hat said:


> I still have my fat PS2 with Free McBoot. Unfortunately, with a weak laser, it's mostly only useful for running games off the HDD now... and that means no PS1 games.


I have FreeHDBoot; the same but boots straight from HDD. It's great to have a 2nd PC with a PATA connector, since I have a PATA HDD in my PS2.

That's my 4th or 5th PS2, the first I sold and few have broken. The most surprising thing was how good a generic 5EUR ebay DS2 clone is, played hella lot with that gamepad. Didn't got any controllers when I bought my PS2 from friend, dammit. Of course as a game collector I have genuine games too, but like I said, PAL sucks because of the lower framerate.


----------



## hat (Dec 11, 2019)

I started with FreeHDBoot. That's how I got the mod running in the first place... I remember digging up an old IDE drive somewhere, connecting it to an old computer with IDE ports on the motherboard, and pushing the mod. From there I was able to install FreeMCBoot. I've since bounced around between the two, but for some reason I prefer the memory card version...


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 11, 2019)

hat said:


> I started with FreeHDBoot. That's how I got the mod running in the first place... I remember digging up an old IDE drive somewhere, connecting it to an old computer with IDE ports on the motherboard, and pushing the mod. From there I was able to install FreeMCBoot. I've since bounced around between the two, but for some reason I prefer the memory card version...


Damn, those FreeMCBoot cards aren't expensive in ebay. I guess I could get one too.


----------



## hat (Dec 11, 2019)

With FreeHDBoot already installed, you can easily make your own if you have a PS2 memory card laying around. You just grab the installer, put it on a thumb drive, and run the installer from ULE. It's better to do it this way anyway because you can install FreeMCBoot for your console specifically, rather than doing a blanket install for all consoles as a FreeMCBoot card seller on eBay would be likely to do.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 11, 2019)

I have only one memory card, can't use that :| maybe my tr00-gamer friend has one spare lying around..


----------



## hat (Dec 11, 2019)

You can use the same memory card for save files and FreeMCBoot. The mod takes up some space, but there's still plenty of room left over to do some saving.

Alternatively, if you're worried about memory card space, you can pick up one of those unofficial 128MB cards or something, but I've read they're not as reliable as the official Sony cards. You can always use ULE to copy saves back and forth from the MC to the HDD as well, in case something happens.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 11, 2019)

Alright! But, I'm not in a hurry so I probably just get one from ebay. And hell no, I'm not getting those unofficial large cards, I know that they are unreliable..


----------



## Drone (Dec 11, 2019)

I never played fps games and never will ..except for *GoldenEye 007 (2010)*. Playing it for the 10th time or something. I usually replay story mode every year. GoldenEye is the best Wii game (after Metroid, Last Story and Xenoblade). What a blast! I miss Eurocom, their games were awesome.






Physics and enemy AI are perfect, and level design is just cool!






Multiplayer is topnotch, shame that servers are closed now.






Xenia Onatopp is one hot baddie. I never wanted to kill her, just like I never wanted to kill Sniper Wolf in Metal gear Solid Twin Snakes. Unfortunately story mode forces me to do it.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 11, 2019)

Beat Saber for a long time (lol, a week's break). Added few new tracks, and after few beers and brandy shots it's the best experience. Not too drunk, but I clearly feel that I'm not completely sober. 

Just need to make sure nothing's on my way when I move like a fkin windmill..


----------



## TheOne (Dec 12, 2019)

Just replayed HL2 through EP2, now I'm playing through Black Mesa's public BETA, next I'm thinking about replaying KOTOR and KOTOR II.


----------



## kakantot (Dec 12, 2019)

Red Dead Redemption 2. Playable on my GTX 1070 @ 60fps 1440p. Wohoo.


----------



## r.h.p (Dec 12, 2019)

im playing Surviving Mars , very good game . got it for 14 on steam


----------



## Frick (Dec 12, 2019)

silentbogo said:


> Every youtuber keeps comparing it to 76, but since I hated FO4 as well, I'd go as far as saying - better than an entire FO series reboot from Bethesda.
> I think I've only had good time playing FO3 on Playstation 3 many-many years ago, but never managed to get the PC port to work stable on either of my PCs ('cause Bethesda, of course).



Fallout 4 is the only game I’ve ever played that actually made me angry. Speakingof which (Fallout, not angry):




StrayKAT said:


> Well, I can explain that. Just not Fallout 76 (because it's multiplayer).
> 
> Bethesda are one of the originators and masters of emergent gameplay. It's not as simple as making big spaces and open worlds, but a combination of AI/environment/etc changing the conditions of gameplay in realtime.


I started playing Fallout 4 pretty seriously becuse of that statement. Then I fell out hard because it’s such a stupid game, but lately I’ve started that and Skyrim again just to see wth he meant with ”bethsoft good at emergent gameplay” because that is not what I associate with those terms. I even have notes! Might be writing a really long post on it at some point.


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 12, 2019)

Frick said:


> I started playing Fallout 4 pretty seriously becuse of that statement. Then I fell out hard because it’s such a stupid game, but lately I’ve started that and Skyrim again just to see wth he meant with ”bethsoft good at emergent gameplay” because that is not what I associate with those terms. I even have notes! Might be writing a really long post on it at some point.


Fallout 4 was on my shitlist only because of bugs. So many years past release, and I still can't get a single full playthrough.
Skyrim, on the other hand, made that list 'cause spiritually it's about as far from Elder Scrolls series as you can possibly be. Basically a generic RPG with so many dragons that past the first couple encounters it becomes more of a nuisance than feature. I'm an old-school ES series fan and started my journey w/ Redguard. My first job was an admin in a gaming pub (worked night shifts after school), and I think at that time I put in at least 999 hours into Morrowind. Had a co-worker who knew all major NPCs by name and was the first one in our town to figure out the fastest way to max out all of your attributes to 100+ at lvl 20 in one sitting (that was before Youtube, and we still had dialup at work, mind you, so no handy guides and playthroughs). 
Owned Oblivion on pretty much every platform, and even bought Shadowkey for my NGage QD. While "simplification" trend started some time ago, Skyrim was the final nail in the coffin. Not only did it not have levitation, but also my favorite over-complicated but still amazing RP system was replaced with console-like perk system for little kids and "slow" people. Main story was garbage, only slightly redeemed by following DLC. Basically it followed the Oblivion footsteps (underwhelming campaign, horse armor, saved by Shivering Isles), only with shit and drama amplified by a factor of gazillion. I did quite a few Skyrim playthroughs (incl. all super-duper-updated-legendary-GOTY-editions), but mostly out of habit and for checking out new cool community-made mods/quests. Had good time with DLC, but the main campaign was usually just the means of leveling before Solstheim.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 12, 2019)

I hate that building bullshit in Fallout 4. I still love FO3 & NV, and I guess I SHOULD give FO4 a new chance..

Damn, it's the only game on my Steam library which I've bought with the full price of 60 EUR and I've played for about 8 hours.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Dec 12, 2019)

Here's my progress so far in Destiny 2 Shadowkeep Season 9 w/ Annual Season Pass. Also, finally the Borealis Exotic Sniper Rifle has been Masterworked after so long. XD


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 12, 2019)

Nearly hit the


TheOne said:


> Just replayed HL2 through EP2, now I'm playing through Black Mesa's public BETA, next I'm thinking about replaying KOTOR and KOTOR II.


You prompted me to fire up HL2, this time with the MMod which adds some interesting features like using the Combine stun baton, detaching their fixed weapons (can't remember what they're called) that have incredible power and the weapons, in general, feel much more solid.
Loads of graphic options too and I'm racing through it as it still feels fresh after all these years.


----------



## Rahnak (Dec 12, 2019)

New battle royale mode for FH4 just released. It's pretty fun. My best for today:


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 13, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> Nearly hit the
> 
> You prompted me to fire up HL2, this time with the MMod which adds some interesting features like using the Combine stun baton, detaching their fixed weapons (can't remember what they're called) that have incredible power and the weapons, in general, feel much more solid.
> Loads of graphic options too and I'm racing through it as it still feels fresh after all these years.
> ...


Hell, I've never got into the HL games, and I've been told numerous times that I should. I was purely a Playstation kid when the first one came out, and I didn't have a PC fast enough when HL2 came out. Then I just skipped those. Is HL: Source fine or should I get Black Mesa?


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 13, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> Hell, I've never got into the HL games, and I've been told numerous times that I should. I was purely a Playstation kid when the first one came out, and I didn't have a PC fast enough when HL2 came out. Then I just skipped those. Is HL: Source fine or should I get Black Mesa?


Definitely get Black Mesa, it's the most faithful updated remake of Half-Life I've played.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 13, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Definitely get Black Mesa


What a time to be broke.


----------



## VulkanBros (Dec 13, 2019)

Outer Worlds - finally playable after switching from GTX 970 to RTX 2070 Super......interesting game by the way


----------



## blobster21 (Dec 13, 2019)

Tried The Talo's principle, but it isn't all that great honestly.


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 13, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> What a time to be broke.


No, not a good time to be broke.
If it's any consolation, HL2 is $10 and Black Mesa $20, both on Steam. Black Mesa used to be free but I think that avenue was closed when it went to Steam.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 13, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> No, not a good time to be broke.
> If it's any consolation, HL2 is $10 and Black Mesa $20, both on Steam. Black Mesa used to be free but I think that avenue was closed when it went to Steam.


I have all the Valve titles but not Black Mesa.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 13, 2019)

GreiverBlade said:


> Titanfall II solo campaign done ...
> 
> "who was a machine..." *remember BT-7274*
> View attachment 138836
> ...



Well other than the names, its really hard to play the game out of character or troll in it. All that happens to those people is they die and won't get revived  Move on with 2/3 of your team and no problems. Or solo. Its pretty flexible like that. But yeah. Those names.. XXROXORZOMG etc ... I suppose it will never die


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Dec 13, 2019)

My luck has been rather good today~ Forged a Masterworked The Spiteful Fang combat bow & get the new Exotic Promethium Spur leg armor from a Heroic Public Event~ ^^


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 13, 2019)

gonna check out the new game mode in Control









						Control - Discover a World Unknown
					

After a secretive agency in New York is invaded by an otherworldly threat, you become the new Director struggling to regain Control




					controlgame.com


----------



## stuartb04 (Dec 13, 2019)

Back at the Destiny 2 grind after a bit of a break playing the new Star Wars which was quite enjoyable.


----------



## robot zombie (Dec 14, 2019)

I'm telling you FO4 never ceases to amaze... I thought I had seen all of the crazy bugs this game had but I guess not. When it rains, I have no textures on anything. No interaction with light. No alphas. Just polygons. Without any AO, you can't see anything but a silhouette and a horizon. Also not sure what that trailing is about. Motion blur is definitely off. I'd know if it had been on because it physically hurts me.

Behold as a I mash record and frantically try to understand what is happening in my life. And yes... I play FO4 with a controller even though I know it cripples muh action-packed gaemplae experience what with all of the intense, top-tier shooting action!   FO4 is one of those games that's meant for when you want to sit like you have no skeleton and just stare into a big bright light for awhile. You run around, you grab stuff, you kill a lot of people, you talk to people (before you kill them, to get all of the stuff/go to all the places,) and sometimes you even look at things that are kinda neat in a quaint sort of way. Oh... and you read things that mostly don't mean anything and have no impact. Which is nice... nothing takes me out of a game like having to parse new information to continue. You don't even have to shoot the victims yourself. It has a button that tells the game to do it for you, if you just don't feel like aiming. Just follow the bright green boxy things and use your matrix powers on every moving thing you see. It's basically designed to make you dumb and lazy. A lot of times, I think, "That's not so bad." I mean, look at me! I'm mostly okay and if this game was a minimum-wage job, I'd be roughly $10000 richer. But I digress...






I like how it almost looks like it was meant to look that way with ENB+ReShade. It's like magic! From basically not a game to almost a game and all I have to do is sacrifice a paltry 80ish FPS. I wish I was joking. Fortunately unrestrained the game will run fast enough that I still hit 60, which is as fast as it goes, consistently stable anyway.

Something with the rain occlusion, 'wetness' shader and AO just shits on its own face for no discernible reason. I thought it was my mods, but no, it goes back to 2015, with vanilla games. So at this point it's a classic. One of the great prototypical bugs of the mythical creation engine in its twilight form.

Maybe the mods are agitating it, but usually when that happens, it's in a new place and/or new mods. Not this time. Far from the first time it's rained in this location in this playthrough, but still the first I've even heard of the bug. I was sure it was mods and I was in for a nightmare round of "What fell off of my game files." Say you have this machine that's needed a certain part to run. It's a complex machine with 1000's of parts that you can swap or even remove. But it just can't without that one part. But somehow you've ran it for 10 years flawlessly. Now, it never runs, because it needed that part... meaning you have to figure out where that part was supposed to go, what it did, and where it is. You don't have the box and the manufacturer has gone out of business.

Somehow, you find the part and get it working, but it never runs quite as good as it did without it. The part basically does nothing for you but lower efficiency and... be needed. Simple and logical, right?

That's what I think of randomly needing to turn on the game's AO for it to work right, when I never needed it before, for no direct visual benefit other than being able to see anything at all and a slight performance downgrade. I'm telling you... I can't see the difference with the AO, but I guess it's doing whatever job it does because everything is rendering with textures again. It's like... of COURSE I couldn't see the textures! Everyone knows AO is what makes the textures... exist. I definitely remember everyone ever saying that, now. Weird how I forgot something so basic. I remember when SSAO didn't exist yet and all games were just white polygons.

Normally I'd say something had to have changed... but given this game's otherworldly temperament I'm willing to believe that it just decided it needed something new to continue working on its own. It's like being 10 years into a marriage for me at this point. And I'm over there like "The gameplay is still spicy at times, even if none of it is new or exciting. I still care about you. I just wish you looked better and you wouldn't spontaneously be so difficult with me for no reason."


I'll never get why the fix is to turn them all on or turn wetness off... so SSAO (super-shitty ambient occlusion for the GFXXX noobs,) wetness, and precipitation occlusion (isn't that impressive for this game? Rain doesn't fall through ceilings or trees!  ) I could just turn the wetness off, I suppose... but for my entire adult life, everything I've done has been to turn the wetness on... I want to keep it GOING, not turn it OFF! If it was moisture then yeah, keep that away from me. I don't like things to be moist much at all, not in my games... or anywhere else for that matter. I don't like for things to be moist.

I'm sorry for this post. I'm very tired. I wish I could say I was dehydrated but I don't drink. I was born this way. Honestly this game is killing me slowly and I needed a distraction before I could go back 


Weird thing is... I've never run the game with built-in AO, though I always use the other two and I have never seen this bug. Now, any time it rains, it snows.

1000+ hours modding this game to pieces and never had anything remotely like this. Then randomly, wayyyy into a playthrough (level 43 now,) it hits every time. Again, no changes to anything. Been running the same mods the whole time. I guess my job is finally done. I didn't need to break it with mods! The game does it for me, and apparently always has for a few others. See, that's what I like to see. A dev who knows their players


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 14, 2019)

@robot zombie 
Were you getting instant CTD with Weapon Debris turned on with your RTX 2060? I was, also read it's because of the PhysX runtime bundled with FO4, and Bethseda needs to update the runtime.


----------



## robot zombie (Dec 14, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> @robot zombie
> Were you getting instant CTD with Weapon Debris turned on with your RTX 2060? I was, also read it's because of the PhysX runtime bundled with FO4, and Bethseda needs to update the runtime.


Not sure, actually. I've never bothered to turn it on because I never use the launcher. I did dig it out of the ini. I'll enable it and try some time tomorrow and let you know. I've decided to put it down for the night.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 14, 2019)

robot zombie said:


> I'll enable it and try some time tomorrow and let you know. I've decided to put it down for the night.








						RTX fallout 4 weapon debris crash to desktop at DuckDuckGo
					

DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




					duckduckgo.com
				




It wasn't just me once I figured out what was going on.


----------



## Komshija (Dec 14, 2019)

Far Cry 5. I'm done in John's region, 3/4 done in Jacob's region and still have a lot to do in Faith's region. When not playing FC5, I'm killing my time with DEFCON. Simple yet interesting game. It's ugly rainy weather over here, so yeah, there's not much else to do.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 14, 2019)

Beyond Two Souls on PS3


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 14, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> About Steam FFs, I got about all of them (not XI & XIV tho, I'm not a MMO guy)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish they would remake FF1 & 2 in 3D like they did FF3 & 4.


----------



## SN2716057 (Dec 14, 2019)

A bit of Forza Horizon 4, and understanding Disco Elysium (check failed).





Spoiler: 3 more


----------



## Drone (Dec 14, 2019)

*GoldenEye 007* mission accomplished XD


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 14, 2019)

With Control being 33% off at Epic, I couldn't resist. It's intriguing, thoroughly original, with a pace, storyline and style of gameplay that suits me.
I can see me being drawn into this game and I love the abilities of Jesse, with easy to use controls and a subtle hint that reminded me of Max Payne's first aid cabinet, which I wanted to open, of course.
It's a weird storyline, but it sucks you in and the attention to detail is spot-on, although I had to dial it all down to medium because high was only giving me about 44fps, whereas medium runs well at 65+.


----------



## robot zombie (Dec 15, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> RTX fallout 4 weapon debris crash to desktop at DuckDuckGo
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.
> ...


First, I appreciate that you use DDG instead of Google (or as I call them, Foolyou.) I'll just leave that there.

I do get random CTD's with it turned-on. Though I'm a couple of driver updates and one game update behind.



Splinterdog said:


> With Control being 33% off at Epic, I couldn't resist. It's intriguing, thoroughly original, with a pace, storyline and style of gameplay that suits me.
> I can see me being drawn into this game and I love the abilities of Jesse, with easy to use controls and a subtle hint that reminded me of Max Payne's first aid cabinet, which I wanted to open, of course.
> It's a weird storyline, but it sucks you in and the attention to detail is spot-on, although I had to dial it all down to medium because high was only giving me about 44fps, whereas medium runs well at 65+.


You're in for a treat with that one! Control is one of those games that's really hard to compare with other games. Just a one-of-a-kind experience. I really liked it. Easy best of 2019 for me. Hope you enjoy it.

The story only gets weirder. Some people didn't like it but personally I appreciated it. The story, world, and characters have an irreconcilable mystique to them that I guess isn't all that satisfying if you stack it against more conventional stories and how they're usually delivered. I like worldbuilding a ton, so I really enjoyed how it constantly messed with my imagination and made me think. Though if you want open/shut characters and story, Control ain't it! None of it ever really starts making that much sense, outside of some basic plot points, which actually don't matter imo... things that usually get emphasized in a story are there, but in Control they're mostly just used to take you through the layers of this strange, highly-detailed, yet loosely-defined world that they've constructed for you to kind of swim around in. I think people get hung up on the obvious plot points and don't realize that it's one of those stories that plants a seed in your head... or just don't like those kinds of stories. IMO, the plot points are mostly there to make you stop and look around at that world... like, mentally, not in the game itself. You understand the big picture of it less by the end, in the best way possible. The whole experience is like having a strange lucid dream. Some things seem to make sense and are fairly normal to you but on the whole it just is what it is and nobody really knows what it is supposed to mean.

If I say more, I'll spoil it for you. I'll just say that if you're feeling open-minded and don't care so much for where the game ultimately takes you, you'll really like it. And the game basically tells you that's what it's supposed to be from the beginning. It's like when you're a kid at the grocery store and you see those big back room doors or a ladder to the hatch in the ceiling - you wonder what's over there and make a bunch of weird assumptions. Control takes you on a journey that's a lot like what you might imagine is behind those doors or up the ladder. It's not meant to be explainable and the real explanation isn't that interesting anyway. Definitely best treated as a surreal little journey and nothing more. As that, it's a really great game. I could spoil the whole main story and you'd still just have so much to bite into.

Also... that gameplay mid to endgame is just extraordinary. If you like the beginning of it, you'll have a blast as you get to the nitty gritty of the abilities and combat. It's very dynamic and fresh. There are basically a couple of surefire ways to get things done, and then several more ways that are pretty interesting which you can use to keep it fresh without being masochistic. And you can use them all interchangeably, thoughout fights. Honestly, I coulda taken another 20 hours of it and never been bored. Though that's not to say it's too short! It's a pretty dense experience. It took me a while to complete even though I was playing it almost every night because I was trying to take it in.


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 15, 2019)

Replaying Persona 5 on PS 4 with new game plus in preparation for Persona 5 Royal release in March next year.


----------



## Calmmo (Dec 15, 2019)

Damn thats commitment.
I finished Exodus, twas ok, felt like very little was happening  (or at least things were progressing slowly) and then bam the 2nd half was relatively short and it was over before i knew it. Big open zones for the first half only to then for some reason ditch that design for a more linear approach in the much shorter 2nd half.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 15, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> Beyond Two Souls on PS3


You can also get it from the Epic Game Store. It should play pretty well on your PC with the 980 Ti.








						Beyond Two Souls | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Beyond Two Souls at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 15, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> You can also get it from the Epic Game Store. It should play pretty well on your PC with the 980 Ti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, but I'm not buying anything from Epic. That's why I got it for PS3. 8)

edit: Also my steelbook & cardboard versions look cool, not just 0s and 1s on SSD.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 15, 2019)

trying out some of those epic freebies.
ruiner is definitely for me.

check out this awesome site









						RUINER GAME
					

RUINER is a brutal action shooter, set in the year 2091. A story-driven game created in the spirit of cult cyberpunk anime.




					ruinergame.com
				



















bloody good






got you @W1zzard


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 15, 2019)

Trying to get my head around the story in Control has been a challenge. The whys, the wherefores and origins of the weird paranatural forces that face our heroine, have been puzzling me.
Anyway, this wiki explains all, but I still remain oddly puzzled, yet drawn into the game more and more. At least now I can throw things using telekineses.


Spoiler: The Hiss












						The Hiss
					

The Hiss is a hostile paranatural force of resonance that invaded the Oldest House on October 29, 2019, resulting in the near-destruction of the Federal Bureau of Control. Originating from an alternate dimension, the Hiss influenced FBC Director Zachariah Trench into unleashing it using the...




					control.fandom.com


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 15, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> Trying to get my head around the story in Control has been a challenge. The whys, the wherefores and origins of the weird paranatural forces that face our heroine, have been puzzling me.
> Anyway, this wiki explains all, but I still remain oddly puzzled, yet drawn into the game more and more. At least now I can throw things using telekineses.
> 
> 
> ...


play slow,the reason why you "remain oddly puzzled, yet drawn into the game more and more " is a good game will make you figure things out as you progress rather than reveal things in advance.


played 5 hours of ruiner,my fingers hurt.going back tomorrow.playing it at times got me thinking how I'd totally miss this brilliant game if it wasn't for the giveaway.

it's brutal,hard and rewarding at the same time.doesn't put you off when you keep dying,rather makes me think of a different approach as you can relocate your skill points at any time depending who you're facing.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Dec 15, 2019)

Flicking the mote with a new emote (no puns intended, of sorts) & a new catalyst discovered for Black Talon. ^^


----------



## Sithaer (Dec 15, 2019)

Finished all of the Wolfenstein 'reboot' games,originally I only intended to play YoungBlood but after that I felt like re playing the rest. 

Now its time for something different so I started Wolf Among Us since I heard good things about it and it was also free on Epic.
Had some issues getting the UltraWide res working but now it seems to be okay:


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 15, 2019)

Sithaer said:


> Finished all of the Wolfenstein 'reboot' games,originally I only intended to play YoungBlood but after that I felt like re playing the rest.
> 
> Now its time for something different so I started Wolf Among Us since I heard good things about it and it was also free on Epic.
> Had some issues getting the UltraWide res working but now it seems to be okay:
> View attachment 139469


Just started playing it as well from the Epic giveaway.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 15, 2019)

Sithaer said:


> Now its time for something different so I started Wolf Among Us since I heard good things about it and it was also free on Epic.





biffzinker said:


> Just started playing it as well from the Epic giveaway.


Glad to see it! You guys are in for a treat.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 16, 2019)

woke up,jumped straight to ruiner right away.



http://imgur.com/a/5M0z1r2










already downloaded observer and mutant year zero to continue with the cyberpunk/isometric melee games.
thank you epic.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Dec 16, 2019)

Seems like Xbox controllers aren't the common weapon of choice for ripping a fast lap. (Project Cars 2)


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 16, 2019)

PooPipeBoy said:


> Seems like Xbox controllers aren't the common weapon of choice for ripping a fast lap.
> 
> View attachment 139517


I thought about getting one for steering.


finishing ruiner,not far to go.
really surprised how good it's been.
will pick up where I left tomorrow,playing 5 hrs of this every day is pretty exhausting.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 16, 2019)

Mirror's Edge Catalyst, completed the main game, still some side missions to do.. last time I played through this, I was hella drunk and couldn't even remember the ending. 

Damn, still could use a faster GPU since even 980 Ti has few drops from 74 fps.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 16, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> Mirror's Edge Catalyst, completed the main game, still some side missions to do.. last time I played through this, I was hella drunk and couldn't even remember the ending.
> 
> Damn, still could use a faster GPU since even 980 Ti has few drops from 74 fps.


lol,I got it months ago,it's still in foil


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 16, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> lol,I got it months ago,it's still in foil


The only game I've pre-ordered so far, and still love it.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 16, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> The only game I've pre-ordered so far, and still love it.


yup,I love parkour games.
hope I can get steady 120 fps,parkour games with ULMB feel god damn amazing.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 16, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> yup,I love parkour games.
> hope I can get steady 120 fps,parkour games with ULMB feel god damn amazing.


I guess that it shouldn't be a problem, with 980 Ti it runs 1080p74 fine with few 50ish drops very rarely.

Would be hella amazing if that had VR support..


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 16, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> Would be hella amazing if that had VR support..


yeaaaah

what vr set are you using ? 
I was thinking about one.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 16, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> yeaaaah
> 
> what vr set are you using ?
> I was thinking about one.


It's on my sig, Oculus Rift CV1, bought from my friend since he got the Rift S. 150EUR and in good condition, just the headphones were broken so I have to use these which I use all the time.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 17, 2019)

this game gets better and better


----------



## Sensates (Dec 17, 2019)

Got the Origin Premier subscription for a month to try out Fallen Order and NFS Heat, but end up finishing and really liking Titanfall 2.

It made me miss Lawbreakers so so much. The game does not deserve a cruel death like that.


----------



## droopyRO (Dec 17, 2019)

I am killing mutants, xenos, heretics and traitors in Warhammer 40k: Inquisition - Martyr. Got about 90 hours in it, love the game and the Warhammer 40k universe(i'm a noob at both, lol).


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Dec 17, 2019)

More Destiny 2 lately since there will be lots of new content to play. The Dawning Event (aka D2's version of Christmas) is back, new main quest to play, new armor sets + weapons to get, new ships, new emotes, new Ghost shells etc etc.


----------



## Taz100420 (Dec 17, 2019)

Dual Universe! It's still in Alpha and under NDA so I can't post any screens sadly. But that game has me hooked with all you can do in game. The voxel tech is unlike anything I've played and you can Lua script almost any element (ship parts, screens, industry units, etc) to do what you'd like them to do. Once, NDA drops, I'll def. be posting some screens of my builds and scripts I've been working on.


----------



## SN2716057 (Dec 17, 2019)

So I'm back at Rebel Galaxy Outlaw. It took some time but I do enjoy it.





Spoiler: 1 more


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Dec 17, 2019)

finally got the catalyst for Black Talon exotic heavy sword.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 17, 2019)

Tuesday=orichalcum quests


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 17, 2019)

Drone said:


> *GoldenEye 007* mission accomplished XD



Hero gets the girl.

Those were the days



cucker tarlson said:


> Tuesday=orichalcum quests



Every time you tickle me with this... and I still didn't go for it... I will, damn it Still gathering courage to start up another loooong game.



cucker tarlson said:


> trying out some of those epic freebies.
> ruiner is definitely for me.
> 
> check out this awesome site
> ...



Holy shit. Want


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 17, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Holy shit. Want


this game is balls nuts amazing


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 17, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> this game is balls nuts amazing



Just finished the tutorial  Thank you for pointing me to this  No nonsense action. Love it


----------



## metalfiber (Dec 18, 2019)

Finished RDR2 with the main story. It was just as good as the first time around with no show stopper bugs for me. I'm gonna finish up some side quest and quit. I'm gonna play RDR1 to continue with the story next...i don't wanna get into a good new game until after first of the year. Now i'm going hunting for snipe out in the swamp for a while.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 18, 2019)

finished Ruiner.
definitely liked the ending.







Spoiler: spoiler


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 18, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> finished Ruiner.
> definitely liked the ending.
> 
> 
> ...



I'll make a guess because the language is foreign to me.... you had to.... KILL THE BOSS... 

Got as far as Hanza Compound yesterday..


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 18, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> I'll make a guess because the language is foreign to me.... you had to.... KILL THE BOSS


you'll see.



Vayra86 said:


> Got as far as Hanza Compound yesterday..


the fun is only just starting.the further,the more ridiculous it gets.


----------



## robot zombie (Dec 18, 2019)

I never run out of stuff to mess with when it comes to Fallout 4. I'm starting to play with different weather/lighting mods again. I used to use Vivid Weather, which looks impressive initially and has a ton of unique weathers, like crazy super radstorms and all levels of snow. Loved the snow... never got why the game didn't have that. You also get a bunch of effects you never knew the engine ALREADY had, because it rarely or doesn't use them at all. My favorite is how radstorms have little glow particles that slowly float up, like snow in reverse. More colors in the radstorms too. It even has a little bit of customization and some ENB-like imagespace stuff. On its own, it looks pretty good, but with ENB you don't have a lot of wiggle. By default it applies a LUT that makes it really easy to clip the sky. Not to mention, it always looks harsh and contrasty, even without any post processing. Trying to correct with ENB just results in detail loss. It washes-out. But I'd say it's biggest flaw is the fog line. It's so pronounced your character looks like they're in a bubble and there's sorta just milky water outside.

So I went to True Storms, which is really oldschool as far as weather mods go. A lot of the scripts and the techniques used go back to earlier Skyrim modding. It's a port with slight tweaks and Fallout-specific features like ghoul hordes in radstorms (which are legit unsettling - you hear their screams echoing like crazy starting off in the distance until they just start popping out of the fog.) Not very customizable. Not as many weathers, but adds dust storms and is generally a lot less harsh. True to it's name, the stormy weather looks really good. But this one also messes with the color grading in a way that makes it hard to tweak. Like Vivid, the look you get, you're kinda stuck with. My big issue with it is that with the LUT I like to use, it winds up looking very yellow a lot of the time. Like, reeeeaallly freaking yellow. The LUT leans warm but not like that. The dust storms really make for a neat effect, though. The cloudy, foggy weathers generally look good. Nights are not overly bright or zero visibility. It's good if you just want all around improvements with little adjustment needed.

Screenshots in spoilers from here on in.


Spoiler





 













Annnd a dust storm for good measure.









Now, I'm using Natural Atmospheric Commonwealth. It's BY FAR the most advanced one, with I think the most weathers, too. Really in-depth seasons. Ton of extra effects for things like hits, drugs, and rads. A whole bunch of post processing settings. Into the minutia. And it pulls so much more from the engine, even adding better reflections to glass, like on sunglasses and the pip-boy. Cloud shadows. Water overhaul with new underwater effects. A bunch of imagespace edits to the exterior... properties of different lights, shadows and more. Other weather mods don't go that far. And then it has a companion mod that redoes the interiors, giving more depth and dynamics to the light by turning off a lot of the fake ones, changing emittance of real ones, changing the fog, adding flickering/blinking/rotating lights where there are sources, and my favorite, turning on dynamic shadows for a bunch of things. There are other mods that do this, too, but this one is so far beyond those in impact. A good lighting mod makes such a difference in the atmosphere. If I could only run one visual mod, it'd be that.

Just a ton of stuff all around. I think that's why I skipped it the first time around. I think it also has the best cloud textures. Vivid looks photoshopped. True Storms looks bland.

But my favorite part is how the colors are balanced. Definitely looks less cartoony. The author chose to apply a neutral lut to give the flattest, most workable image. Gives you a lot more control in ENB and ReShade. And just generally winds up being less harsh. The downside is you really have to set it up from scratch if you wanna do that, because at defaults the images don't look right. You have to make it what you want. I'm still just getting a feel for it, but already I'm seeing I'm gonna get much better, less ridiculously overdone results with it. I think it's time to start over with my ENB and ReShade settings. DOF adding banding aside, it's just too much. I think when you spend enough time staring at a game and changing it around you go numb and become like the old lady who can't smell her own perfume.

My favorite so far are the nights and storms. But the interiors are cool. It makes such a difference when it comes to making things look dark and foreboding. I pair it with a headlamp mod to make being the dark feel like being in the dark. I think he nailed it with the Institute. There are mods dedicated to making the Institute not look terrible with ENB, but this one does it massively better while also adding fancy effects like those dynamic shadows.

I haven't got the range of SS with NAC, yet, but I caught a few decent ones, I think.


Spoiler


















The interiors are a lot gloomier. I'm into it.























How are your eyes? Can you still see okay?  I tried to keep the filesize down and tuck em away. And yes, I know... I've gone beyond too far. I'm slowly bringing it around.

I had to get some quick video of the dynamic shadows. I don't know why but I've been infatuated ever since I saw them. I know why they don't use them... even on my modern system it's still a decent performance hit. They're just so cool though! Watch the elevator. I wish I had realized it was gonna do that, with all of those shadows projected on the wall. These lighting mods ad all sorts of touches like that.





I think all I can do now is share my most special, cherished mod.






His nickname is 'The GoldFather' though all of the ladies just call him 'Daddy'


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 18, 2019)

robot zombie said:


> I never run out of stuff to mess with when it comes to Fallout 4. I'm starting to play with different weather/lighting mods again. I used to use Vivid Weather, which looks impressive initially and has a ton of unique weathers, like crazy super radstorms and all levels of snow. Loved the snow... never got why the game didn't have that. You also get a bunch of effects you never knew the engine ALREADY had, because it rarely or doesn't use them at all. My favorite is how radstorms have little glow particles that slowly float up, like snow in reverse. More colors in the radstorms too. It even has a little bit of customization and some ENB-like imagespace stuff. On its own, it looks pretty good, but with ENB you don't have a lot of wiggle. By default it applies a LUT that makes it really easy to clip the sky. Not to mention, it always looks harsh and contrasty, even without any post processing. Trying to correct with ENB just results in detail loss. It washes-out. But I'd say it's biggest flaw is the fog line. It's so pronounced your character looks like they're in a bubble and there's sorta just milky water outside.
> 
> So I went to True Storms, which is really oldschool as far as weather mods go. A lot of the scripts and the techniques used go back to earlier Skyrim modding. It's a port with slight tweaks and Fallout-specific features like ghoul hordes in radstorms (which are legit unsettling - you hear their screams echoing like crazy starting off in the distance until they just start popping out of the fog.) Not very customizable. Not as many weathers, but adds dust storms and is generally a lot less harsh. True to it's name, the stormy weather looks really good. But this one also messes with the color grading in a way that makes it hard to tweak. Like Vivid, the look you get, you're kinda stuck with. My big issue with it is that with the LUT I like to use, it winds up looking very yellow a lot of the time. Like, reeeeaallly freaking yellow. The LUT leans warm but not like that. The dust storms really make for a neat effect, though. The cloudy, foggy weathers generally look good. Nights are not overly bright or zero visibility. It's good if you just want all around improvements with little adjustment needed.
> 
> ...



Getting a STALKER vibe from some of those screens. Noice... still wouldn't play FO4 again though... I just can't get over all the clunky

You're right about the lighting and looking at it long. My first impression there was you had a solar eclipse going on, it has that same odd quality to it.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 18, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Getting a STALKER vibe from some of those screens. Noice... still wouldn't play FO4 again though... I just can't get over all the clunky
> 
> You're right about the lighting and looking at it long. My first impression there was you had a solar eclipse going on, it has that same odd quality to it.











						Assassin's Creed Odyssey Ultimate Edition - UBISOFT
					

Write your own legendary Odyssey and live epic adventures in a world where every choice matters.  Sentenced to death by your family, embark on an epic journey from outcast mercenary to legendary Greek hero, and uncover the truth about your past. Forge your path through a war-torn world shaped by...




					store.ubi.com
				




ultimate edition is 65% off


tough fight,but they all lost.all.


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 18, 2019)

I picked up Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice for about $1.50 on Steam, more out of curiosity that liking scary games.
It's a looker and starts out a bit like Tomb Raider, which I was quite happy with until it started to get a bit creepy. The voices in her head don't bother me, but all the other stuff, which I expect gets worse.


----------



## robot zombie (Dec 19, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Getting a STALKER vibe from some of those screens. Noice... still wouldn't play FO4 again though... I just can't get over all the clunky


Thanks my dude! It's funny you mention STALKER specifically. I've never actually delved into the series... only seen people play it. I had friends that were all about it but I was deep into CoD at the time so I never got around to it But somewhere in my head it has always basically been the standard for how a post-apocalyptic game should look. And then, the Metro series kinda took that to the absolute limit. You have a lot of warmer colors inside, and really deep blacks. I pay extra attention to those. When you have them to the point of just starting to clip, all of those corners and long, spasely-lit corridors have parts of them where the darkness just looks like it's devouring all of the light. If you can get that going along with a proper headlamp, even a game like Fallout 4 can start to feel like a proper survival horror. Even knowing what's around the corner, with that look I start to _feel_ like there could be anything over there.

It's tough to make Fallout 4 look like that across the board, though. The way it's graded and set up, it's a big change. Quite a jump from Fischer-Price "My First Apocalypse" to "gritty, STALKER-esque odyssey."  It doesn't really want to go the full way there. I see ENB presets on the nexus where people go all in on it and they always look unplayably awful. Just totally cooked to the point where faces are just 3 blobs of different colors. They get a few enticing screenshots, but the experience is not enjoyable. You can barely see, and what you can see is starting to shrivel up from soaking in contrast and fx. I would try them and think "and this is one of the good ones?" But I get why they try to pile it on. The game really fights you on trying to take out of all that bright, flat light and garish coloring. It takes a lot of time. To get it to always be agreeable with every location under every circumstance is tricky.

The exteriors are the trickiest because of the godrays. The game was made to run with that heavy volumetric lighting. Without it, everything looks sparse. There's a reason they have all of those twiggy trees... it's to trigger the godrays and fill out all of the space without having to use as many assets. But with them, everything gets washed out like in a fantasy game. You can almost get around it with foliage mods. I run one called "Another Green Mod." It's the only one I've used that doesn't break the game or ruin performance. There are plenty that add even more leaves to the trees and add all of these dense forests (which... 200+ years after the bombs fell, you would expect things to be arboreal.) But even with them filling the frame, it just always looks flat and empty... the wrong kind of empty for an apocalyptic world that's pitched as being lived-in. How are people living in a place where nothing grows naturally?

I digress. Fallout 4 has an identity crisis. It wants to look like a somewhat happy fantasy game, but also remind you that the world has basically ended. It's like they took Skyrim and passed around a bunch of 'Fallout' assets. So I thought, why not have those dark gritty interiors and let the exteriors look fantastical with lots of color and polish? *shrugs*

And yeah... I don't blame you for hating the clunk lol. I dunno how I stand it. Even if ran totally smooth, the shooting itself and the enemy AI are just awkward. I've made some changes that make the firefights a lot shorter, more high-stakes, and more intense to help make it a lot more satisfying, but there's only so much you can do. And then, they totally botched running. I can't remember the exact reason, but there's no way around the game having that terrible, nauseating jerking when you run.  I'm just glad performance is actually smooth on my machine. I think a 2060 will handle about everything that matters on the hardware side. What becomes an issue is the engine itself. There comes a point where the engine itself can bottleneck so hard that one heavy script can tank your frame rate to less than 1fps, literally. And once it does that you've basically locked in... how fast the script runs depends on frame rate. So technically it could go infinitely slow. It's a lag singularity!



> You're right about the lighting and looking at it long. My first impression there was you had a solar eclipse going on, it has that same odd quality to it.


You know, when I'm looking a screenshots I can see it easily. But when I'm playing it's like "Something isn't right here," but I don't know what it is. I need to start by calibrating my monitor before setting the gamma, black, and white levels properly. That would probably go a long way towards making things look more natural.

Now, if you're talking about the orange one... that light is actually spinning, so the lens flare only pops in for 5 or 6 frames. It's a cool effect... with it basically being all that lights the hallway and showing you only small parts of the space at any given time and casting dramatic-looking shadows. I've actually had a hard time catching the lens flares! They almost never show up, which is probably for the best anyway   When you don't see them all of the time and happen upon a light source that readily produces one, it looks cool. When you see them everywhere it's just a distraction.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 19, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Getting a STALKER vibe from some of those screens. Noice... still wouldn't play FO4 again though... I just can't get over all the clunky


See now as much hate and problems FO76  has gotten, so much of that clunk is gone, the environment is actually damn pretty too, like even stupid PITA stuff like scrapping/storing junk has been streamlined to button press. I still wander around once in awhile just because it’s a nice place. But I’m definitely waiting for the NPCs. That is what’s truly lacking for me. Everything that’s alive is basically trying to kill you...


----------



## robot zombie (Dec 19, 2019)

INSTG8R said:


> See now as much hate and problems FO76  has gotten, so much of that clunk is gone, the environment is actually damn pretty too, like even stupid PITA stuff like scrapping/storing junk has been streamlined to button press. I still wander around once in awhile just because it’s a nice place. But I’m definitely waiting for the NPCs. That is what’s truly lacking for me. Everything that’s alive is basically trying to kill you...


For all of the shit I give that game, I do agree, the environments do look pretty nice. Here I am playing with weathers on FO4, but it does look like they better utilized the weather system for 76. I don't see anything new to it... they're just actually using it to its capabilities now. Their weather and lighting system has actually never been all that bad though. Generally it's pretty efficient no matter how much you load it down... as long as we're not talking lots of volumetric lighting with dynamic fog and shadows. It hates all of those things. Otherwise, yeah... it does offer plenty of ways to add what I think is actually a pretty distinctive and well-defined atmosphere. They can do it. And I was glad to see them have people actually sit down and tweak it to better showcase all of the different environments. That was surprisingly not that half-assed of them! If there was more going on in them, I'd probably have picked it up and gotten some enjoyment out of it tbh.

Good to know they're starting to get into the future with the general experience of interacting with the game. I'd like to see them take their whole inventory system into modern times and it seemed like they worked more towards that.... instead of having these multi-level menus with terrible organization. Nobody wants to play "Menus: The Game" in this day and age. And I say that as someone who adores and have wasted some good chunks of life on Pokemon games and SNES-era RPGs. If they want to move in a more adventure-oriented direction, I'm fine with it. But man, a good adventure game really needs good menu systems... or even more, the ability to be played without spending much time in menus to begin with. Doesn't feel like much of an adventure when you're always pressing pause. I hope they continue to look towards making more actions doable on-the-fly, even mid combat. With the combat being so simple, you have a lot of different buttons to use. Enough that you could almost do everything that's not fighting or moving with no more than easy 2-button actions.

I don't know if it's just the recordings, but whenever I see gameplay footage of 76, I swear I can still see that hallmark Creation Engine jank. Maybe I'm sensitive, but when I play, I feel it. So when I see it in videos, I almost can't miss it.

It's subtle... just the most 'micro' of microstutter. Almost immeasurably brief, but consistent. It's like there's just something happening on the script level where it just has to stop and munch at that exact certain point. A lot of that is probably just Papyrus, which somehow manages to be efficient and flexible, yet incredibly slow. I haven't messed with it much, but as far as OOP's go, you can do quite a lot with it, if you give it enough time...

From Skyrim on there's always been that distinctive script lag. It's been the only consistent performance problem I see. Everything else, you can change or gain a performance offset somewhere. There's just always those little jumps that are just... there. There may not be much going on in terms of graphics and action, but you'll still see it happening fairly regularly. In the base game they're not too bad but add just one script-heavy mod and you'll see more of that same distinct stutter. So right out of the gate it's close to the limit in both Skyrim and FO4. I wonder how much they did to better incorporate it in 76.

If they fix anything, let it be that! I'm betting it's not even a matter of overhauling anything too much - they just need to better implement the language they already have. If they could find a way to make Papyrus faster, I bet it would actually be a pretty solid, flexible engine and the features they could add would be pretty legit for 2020. I think they could still do a lot more to optimize it without even scrapping most of it. Just down on the nitty gritty level, where all of the object interactions are. That alone will advance it years ahead of where it is now. If not in graphics, then definitely gameplay possibilities. It can ALREADY do a lot of things that a lot of people would never expect... it just gets too weighed-down waiting for those scripts to finish and it kills frame times. You always know when that's what's happening once you experience it a few times and find out that's what it is. Something you pick up playing with different mods, where there are times when you know for sure you just did something that's bottlnecking Papyrus. 76 showcased a little more of what it can do, though a lot of it was just poorly wrought and buggy... it doesn't HAVE to be. I think they must've made some progress in the implementation to even try some of the things they did. So maybe the stutter is a little better too. IDK. I can kinda see that being possible.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 19, 2019)

Oh I won’t deny you can certainly still feel “the bones” but they‘ve given a fresh coat of paint that makes it a little less obvious. Besides the pretty environment(I mean c’mon aren’t you tired of monochrome Fallout) For me it’s just the actual QoL improvements while yes the menus are the same clunky pip boy but inventory management as  a whole has been streamlined just enough to not be so tedious. I don’t know about you but I’m a packrat so being able to find a workbench and just hit a button to scrap all my junk and be done with it, your stash is also a simple one button transfer of those scrapped resources. If you use a workbench to mod or repair you don’t actually have to physically have the needed resources on your back just have to have them stored. 
For me it’s my favourite Fallout just because of those things. I don’t even treat it like a MP environment so that part of the game neither adds or takes away from “my” Fallout
They delayed the addition of NPCs until next year so that’s when I think I’ll, truly be able to enjoy it


----------



## robot zombie (Dec 19, 2019)

Haha, I won't begrudge you that. I totally get it. And yes I collect everything. I even collect rare junk. I could use it to make/build/upgrade things, but I always have so much junk in general that I never come close to needing them.

Fallout 4 is an odd combination of underwhelming monochromatic pallettes and strong, garish colors. If we're talking looks it isn't any Fallout game. It's modded Skyrim. That still looks better. The community is still more active than FO4s, probably for that reason. They're still consistently improving things... to the point where they skip modding the game and just make a new one 

But for me if it's not tailored for single player and moddable it's a deal breaker. Some the issues I have that they still haven't addressed are fixed that way. Same as you, it's QoL stuff... just a different set of QoL needs.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 19, 2019)

robot zombie said:


> Haha, I won't begrudge you that. I totally get it. And yes I collect everything. I even collect rare junk. I could use it to make/build/upgrade things, but I always have so much junk in general that I never come close to needing them.
> 
> Fallout 4 is an odd combination of underwhelming monochromatic pallettes and strong, garish colors. If we're talking looks it isn't any Fallout game. It's modded Skyrim. That still looks better. The community is still more active than FO4s, probably for that reason. They're still consistently improving things... to the point where they skip modding the game and just make a new one
> 
> But for me if it's not tailored for single player and moddable it's a deal breaker. Some the issues I have that they still haven't addressed are fixed that way. Same as you, it's QoL stuff... just a different set of QoL needs.


I understand I finished FO3 and almost got to the end of NV. But I just can’t get invested in FO4 no matter how many times I’ve tried. So 76 just feels so ”fresh” with trees and colour, just “alive” so regardless of what I end up getting into when I do play it’s welcoming environment to walk aimlessly for 30min across the map despite its beauty everything is definitely still trying to kill you...


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 19, 2019)

INSTG8R said:


> See now as much hate and problems FO76  has gotten, so much of that clunk is gone, the environment is actually damn pretty too, like even stupid PITA stuff like scrapping/storing junk has been streamlined to button press. I still wander around once in awhile just because it’s a nice place. But I’m definitely waiting for the NPCs. That is what’s truly lacking for me. Everything that’s alive is basically trying to kill you...



That's cool but I'm not supporting Bethesda for that release, not even if they give it for free. Even a player count of one is too much reward for that product 



robot zombie said:


> Thanks my dude! It's funny you mention STALKER specifically. I've never actually delved into the series... only seen people play it.



Metro does not compare to STALKER, really. It has the same atmosphere, but STALKER is closer to FO than Metro, as its also open worldy. I say 'y' because usually there is some segmentation, or an area transition somewhere. But the game has the works: factions, mysteries, quest system, the anomalies you meet in Metro but then truly as little puzzles... and its moddable too  Some pretty sweet stuff on moddb/nexus. If you have to pick out one to play, get Call of Pripyat. Its a bit more condensed and problem free than the others.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 19, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> That's cool but I'm not supporting Bethesda for that release, not even if they give it for free. Even a player count of one is too much reward for that product


See and you’re missing out on a pretty decent Fallout. I mean c‘‘mon man I only paid $8 for it.  I’m sure you could find it for $5 Look at it this way if the player count is as low as you hope it is, it’ll be just like every other Fallout and you‘ll be the same Wasteland Wanderer you‘ve always been. I do jump on with a friend once in awhile(we both bought it super cheap together) that is one and only positive part of the failed MP experience is having a mate to travel and visiting each others camps and trade bullets for guns we don’t use etc. Makes it a little less lonely 
I’m just really waiting for the NPCs which to me is all this is missing for me to be my favourite Fallout.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 19, 2019)

INSTG8R said:


> See and you’re missing out on a pretty decent Fallout. I mean c‘‘mon man I only paid $8 for it.  I’m sure you could find it for $5 Look at it this way if the player count is as low as you hope it is, it’ll be just like every other Fallout and you‘ll be the same Wasteland Wanderer you‘ve always been. I do jump on with a friend once in awhile(we both bought it super cheap together) that is one and only positive part of the failed MP experience is having a mate to travel and visiting each others camps and trade bullets for guns we don’t use etc. Makes it a little less lonely
> I’m just really waiting for the NPCs which to me is all this is missing for me to be my favourite Fallout.



*Paying* to pray for a working server, a player count low enough to not get immersion killed everytime, only to walk around in a lifeless world... and once again suffer Bethesda's shitty update release train... I'm going to pass. Again, not even for free... I just simply don't support this sort of game. SP based online? Disgusting and utterly detrimental to single player immersion. I don't want them to ever make something like it again. On top of that, its yet another rehash of an engine that is long past expiry date, another thing I don't want to support anymore.


----------



## Rahnak (Dec 19, 2019)

Got my first win. This mode is more enjoyable than I expected it to be.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 19, 2019)

Rahnak said:


> Got my first win. This mode is more enjoyable than I expected it to be.
> View attachment 139842


LOL nice I‘ve nut tried that yet but I probably over the last 2 days hours trying to get a Seasonal Speed Zone challenge in the Hooningan truck: I did notice when I was gonna give it one more try it already showed I‘‘d literally tied at some point. So frustrating...I Usually only try for 50% Season completion and this Seasons Trial was terrible and most players dropped out before it finished.


----------



## Rahnak (Dec 19, 2019)

INSTG8R said:


> LOL nice I‘ve nut tried that yet but I probably over the last 2 days hours trying to get a Seasonal Speed Zone challenge in the Hooningan truck: I did notice when I was gonna give it one more try it already showed I‘‘d literally tied at some point. So frustrating...I Usually only try for 50% Season completion and this Seasons Trial was terrible and most players dropped out before it finished.


I usually do the trials on the first try, people quitting just makes it easier, since as long as you get first place, there are less points for the AI team to get. Playground games are usually the harder one since it's really up to the team you get.
For speed traps and speed zones on tarmac I usually use the Mosler MT900, for speed traps/zones on dirt/snow as well as danger zones I use the Hoonigan RS200. Makes it pretty easy.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 19, 2019)

Rahnak said:


> I usually do the trials on the first try, people quitting just makes it easier, since as long as you get first place, there are less points for the AI team to get. Playground games are usually the harder one since it's really up to the team you get.
> For speed traps and speed zones on tarmac I usually use the Mosler MT900, for speed traps/zones on dirt/snow as well as danger zones I use the Hoonigan RS200. Makes it pretty easy.


I agree on bot(h but I’ve only just started doing those ones at all. I c@n get my 50% usually without them  The Trial was ridiculous Muscle Cars on dirt. I had a Z06 with;Dirt Tires and could hold on well enough but one slip and its over. By the 3rd race I’m not sure there was anybody but me left(I understood it was frustratin) the only Playgroup did games I did was last season and also not a great experience basically 5v3 so that was another no win. why I usually skip the coop events all together. I sim raced for many/years and being used as someones brakes or corner bumper reminded me why I formed  SimJunkies over a decade ago, Absolutely nothings changed 
iI also use the Mosler for the fast stuff.but the 918; Spider isn‘t bad either I was bouncing between the RS200 and the Truck and found it just a bit quicker and easier to handle, though after spending the last 2 days getting within 1kmh over and over I  messed with the diff and may have ruined it. I’m sure you’ve tried the Speed Zone tha was Eluding me. It definitely made me regret selling my Sim Rig. Just can’‘t get the fine control with.a game pad. That Speed Zone was so trying my patience especially when it showed I had already literally tied it at some point already...


----------



## potato580+ (Dec 19, 2019)

still stuck with yakuza 2 somehow, i rly getting boring alr, need more times to finshing this game asap


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 19, 2019)

NHL98 (PS1)

Nostalgia is over 9000, played this hella lot 20yrs ago.


----------



## dirtyferret (Dec 19, 2019)

finished DLC for the following
Dragon Age III
Witcher III
Bioshock Infinite

up next

Dishonored death of an outsider DLC - Is that dishonored 1 or 2 DLC??
Wolfenstein Old Blood - I believe that is new order DLC?


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 19, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> Wolfenstein Old Blood - I believe that is new order DLC?


It's actually an independent game, not a DLC


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 19, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> It's actually an independent game, not a DLC


Correct between New Order and New Colossus and I too need to finish New Old Blood myself..


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 19, 2019)

Half Life, the first game

Never played the backstory until now, Steam Fall Sale 99cents. 

About to get ambushed, I do believe.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 19, 2019)

E-curbi said:


> Half Life, the first game
> 
> Never played the backstory until now, Steam Fall Sale 99cents.
> 
> ...


It took you until now to literally lose your virginity? Be prepared to be purchasing the rest.


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 19, 2019)

INSTG8R said:


> It took you until now to literally lose your virginity? Be prepared to be purchasing the rest.



LOL, purchased and played through the Orange Box way back in 2014, but yea, still took me a long time.

This original from 1998 is amazing. Wish I had been there on launch day...

Can understand why Gabe is Gabe. lol


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 19, 2019)

E-curbi said:


> LOL, I played through the Orange Box set way back in 2014, but yea, still took me a long time.
> 
> This original from 1998 is amazing. Wish I had been there on launch day...


You should most definitely check out Black Mesa it's still in Beta but has now been released complete
For the record I also started on the Orange box so we both pretty much lost out virginity at the same time(Or maybe it was Silver Box?) Regardless it was when I got my Steam account. 500 games later and still waiting for the ending for HL. But I think I'm going to settle on Black Mesa as its had so much love put into it

@E-curbi https://store.steampowered.com/app/362890/Black_Mesa/ I notice it does cost a little now(I have had the beta forever) But I assure you its worth the price


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 19, 2019)

INSTG8R said:


> You should most definitely check out Black Mesa it's still in Beta but has now been released complete
> For the record I also started on the Orange box so we both pretty much lost out virginity at the same time(Or maybe it was Silver Box?) Regardless it was when I got my Steam account. 500 games later and still waiting for the ending for HL. But I think I'm going to settle on Black Mesa as its had so much love put into it
> 
> @E-curbi https://store.steampowered.com/app/362890/Black_Mesa/ I notice it does cost a little now(I have had the beta forever) But I assure you its worth the price



Thanks, I'll do that. Since I'm only on Chapter 8 of Half Life and it's all fresh and brand new around every corner. 

Am kinda having difficulty with jumps, that rail cart wow, I always over jump or under jump and fall into the water. 7 attempts to get back onto the rail cart. lol


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 19, 2019)

E-curbi said:


> Thanks, I'll do that. Since I'm only on Chapter 8 of Half Life and it's all fresh and brand new around every corner.
> 
> Am kinda having difficulty with jumps, that rail cart wow, I always over jump or under jump and fall into the water. 7 attempts to get back onto the rail cart. lol


Well good news when you get to Black Mesa he made jumping a little less frustrating


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 19, 2019)

Never been into the HL games, at least not yet. I was a console kid when HL1 was the shit, and didn't have a capable PC when HL2 came out. I do have all Valve's games though, I guess I'll start playing them some day.

Just started Bioshock Infinite.


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 19, 2019)

INSTG8R said:


> Well good news when you get to Black Mesa he made jumping a little less frustrating



Yea, I'm falling all the time on those LONG jumps, hitting hard on the space bar. lol

Grabbed Black Mesa from the Steam Winter Sale 20% off $15.99, cool. 

Downloading now...


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 19, 2019)

Darksiders 3, lasted 10 minutes, rage quit, uninstalled. Whoever came up with "Let's throw boss fight within first 5 minutes of gameplay" deserves to be fired. Luckily I got it on game pass so no $ wasted.


----------



## lmille16 (Dec 19, 2019)

INSTG8R said:


> It took you until now to literally lose your virginity? Be prepared to be purchasing the rest.



I turned 30 in June and I have never played any of the Half Life games. I watched my brother play the hell out of HL 2, but I never played


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 19, 2019)

lmille16 said:


> I turned 30 in June and I have never played any of the Half Life games. I watched my brother play the hell out of HL 2, but I never played


Hmm thats a genuine grey area, perhaps you; watched the porn at least but still hard to settle.


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 19, 2019)

Black Mesa looks great! 

Think I'll play to Chapter 8 same location where I'm saved in the 1998 version - if it's been developed that far...

Woohoo, busty brunettes in glasses are my thing.  lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Every computer I touch bluescreens - just like real life.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 19, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> Dishonored death of an outsider DLC - Is that dishonored 1 or 2 DLC??


This also is an independent game in the story, a standalone expansion, if you will.  It concludes up the tale begun in Dishonored (Dishonored may be the perfection of a single player game, IMO).



E-curbi said:


> Think I'll play to Chapter 8 same location where I'm saved in the 1998 version - if it's been developed that far


Yep, everything until Xen is finished. Now Xen is in public beta, so we are close to the entire game being finished.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 19, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> It's actually an independent game, not a DLC


This is correct. I have both, they are independent and fully functional games .



E-curbi said:


> Every computer I touch bluescreens - just like real life.


That kinda sucks man!


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 19, 2019)

lmille16 said:


> I turned 30 in June and I have never played any of the Half Life games. I watched my brother play the hell out of HL 2, but I never played


29 here and like I said, never played those actually. At least not that much that I could remember a thing about HL games.


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 19, 2019)

Oldie but goldie.
Opera House in TRII, which can be a tad confusing at times.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 19, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> Oldie but goldie.
> Opera House in TRII, which can be a tad confusing at times.
> View attachment 139888


Wanna hear something sad? I could never get into any of them. It was the play controls and camera angles. Just didn't jive with me. And yet I still own them...


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 19, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Wanna hear something sad? I could never get into any of them. It was the play controls and camera angles. Just didn't jive with me. And yet I still own them...


Same here, and now they're way too old. I love retro games, but some of the early PS1 era games are just.... too old


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 19, 2019)

I know what you both mean and when I start them up, I forget that they don't have mouse control or anything fancy like that.
TRII is the first PC game I got hooked on (Pentium II 266) so I get drawn back, like The Ring to Gollum.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 19, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> Same here, and now they're way too old. I love retro games, but some of the early PS1 era games are just.... too old


Right and games like Street Fighter series Puzzle Fighter, Pocket Fighter, Legend Of Mana, Final Fantasy 9, the Alundra's and a few others have a special place in my heart...


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 19, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Right and games like Street Fighter series Puzzle Fighter, Pocket Fighter, Legend Of Mana, Final Fantasy 9, the Alundra's and a few others have a special place in my heart...


FF IX is one of the best games ever made.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 20, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> FF IX is one of the best games ever made.


Agreed. It is up there in ranks and still holds up after all these years!


----------



## Rahnak (Dec 20, 2019)

Just started Dishonored 2. Going for stealth/no kills playthrough with Emily. First mission went well, didn't kill anyone and didn't get detected. Can't wait to play some more. 
Also been playing some inFamous Second Son and I'm a little over halfway done. Sadly I'm not enjoying it as much as I did the first game.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Dec 20, 2019)

I used my laptop (Precision M4700) to play some old games, the one I tried so far is Mass Effect and TES: IV Oblivion. I never played Mass Effect before so this is the first time playing it. The Quadro K1000M renders the game just fine with no slowdown. The keys needs to getting used to. I kept pressing R to reload but it was set for throwing grenade.

But Oblivion have tons of problems, one is the dreaded battle music 'pause' or stutter that took a whole second when and after the fight. After reading around the web, I removed the battle music and this annoying bug disappear. But it still stutter once in a while like entering menu. I never finished Oblivion (I think I only enter the second Oblivion gate back then, cant really remember). Framerate also all over the place, sometime it renders at good 60 fps but look the other way it started to tank below 30fps.

Whatever it is I'm going to buy a faster GPU for this laptop. DDR3 really bottlenecking the GPU despite 128-bit memory bus. Perhaps K2100M or M1000M if my budget allows.


----------



## SN2716057 (Dec 20, 2019)

I've reinstalled Ruiner, cause of the juicy screenshots. And also Breathedge and Wreckfest cause they added more content. 
And I still haven't played Blood & Wine (tw3).


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 20, 2019)

SN2716057 said:


> And I still haven't played Blood & Wine (tw3).


Your missing out. I found it was well done for just being DLC.


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 20, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Your missing out. I found it was well done for just being DLC.


It's an expansion pack, not a DLC.


----------



## Sithaer (Dec 20, 2019)

lmille16 said:


> I turned 30 in June and I have never played any of the Half Life games. I watched my brother play the hell out of HL 2, but I never played



I also have a confession to make.
30 years old too and I never played the original Half Life and my first HL game was HL 2 when I was in my early high school years _'first game I ever pre ordered'_.

There are other old well known titles that I completely missed out on,some would be borderline heresy by _'gamer'_ standard.




Splinterdog said:


> I picked up Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice for about $1.50 on Steam, more out of curiosity that liking scary games.
> It's a looker and starts out a bit like Tomb Raider, which I was quite happy with until it started to get a bit creepy. The voices in her head don't bother me, but all the other stuff, which I expect gets worse.
> View attachment 139824
> 
> ...



Such a good game,I know its not for everyone's taste but for me it was my GOTY in the year when it was relased.


----------



## SN2716057 (Dec 20, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Your missing out. I found it was well done for just being DLC.


I know. I've seen the screenshots. But my 1st play-through had the bad ending, so I'm starting fresh. Maybe I'll wait with the main quest story and just do B&W when I reach lvl 30.


----------



## dirtyferret (Dec 20, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Dishonored may be the perfection of a single player game, IMO.



You get Doc from Deadwood helping you out with gear and Susan Surandon talking crazy to birds, what's not to like?


----------



## Vario (Dec 20, 2019)

lmille16 said:


> I turned 30 in June and I have never played any of the Half Life games. I watched my brother play the hell out of HL 2, but I never played


I thought it was pretty mediocre.


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 21, 2019)

HL2 Mmod is well worth a go.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 21, 2019)

for a single player and co-op only game, MW5 is keeping me pretty occupied


----------



## SN2716057 (Dec 21, 2019)

Big Drunk Satanic Massacre






Spoiler: 666 more












Wreckfest, I didn't win but I also didn't crash.


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 22, 2019)

Surrender, are they kidding? I'm only a scientist who wipes his mouth with a tissue and never even been to a gun range, how do I work this machine gun? Aw God I'm doomed.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 22, 2019)

trying out Mutant Road to Eden.Never been a strategy fan but I'm liking it.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 22, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> trying out Mutant Road to Eden.Never been a strategy fan but I'm liking it.


Surprisingly fun and well- made game!!


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 23, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Surprisingly fun and well- made game!!


yeah it's pretty fun to play


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 23, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> yeah it's pretty fun to play


Around lvl 20-something it scales up a bit too hard.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 23, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> Around lvl 20-something it scales up a bit too hard.


I'm playing on normal and it already takes luck and a bit of planning.we'll see.


----------



## Atomic77 (Dec 23, 2019)

With the time off of work do to the holidays I have been playing a lot of my one and only game Pokemon Sword on my new Nintendo Switch Lite.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 23, 2019)

I'm levelling up fast in Road to Eden
Wish I could get some more powerful silent option as for now I'm left between doing little damage in a stealthy way or doing a lot with a bang.Surprisingly the loud option works better.For picking enemies one by one stealthy weapons work fine,but once you're dealing with a group of 3-4 you wish you never took those puny crossbows and slienced guns with you.
Well,you can change the equipment on the fly,so there's that option to switch from silent to combat mode at any time.

Gotta say the game looks gorgeous too,Unreal Engine can produce turds as well as wonders.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 23, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> I'm levelling up fast in Road to Eden
> Wish I could get some more powerful silent option as for now I'm left between doing little damage in a stealthy way or doing a lot with a bang.Surprisingly the loud option works better.For picking enemies one by one stealthy weapons work fine,but once you're dealing with a group of 3-4 you wish you never took those puny crossbows and slienced guns with you.
> Well,you can change the equipment on the fly,so there's that option to switch from silent to combat mode at any time.


I usually have my entire team of 3 use their silent option on the most dangerous enemy that can be seen and hope for the best, switching to loud weapons after. 

Also, if you have any really fast runners, you can send them ahead to provoke the enemies and then retreat back to a defensive position that channels them. Then you can fight usually no more than two at a time.  Molotov’s work very well in those areas too!


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 23, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> I usually have my entire team of 3 use their silent option on the most dangerous enemy that can be seen and hope for the best, switching to loud weapons after.
> 
> Also, if you have any really fast runners, you can send them ahead to provoke the enemies and then retreat back to a defensive position that channels them. Then you can fight usually no more than two at a time.  Molotov’s work very well in those areas too!


as long as you're doing them in the right order and take good positions you can easily go all out.it's better to bust them with throwables before they spread.


----------



## SN2716057 (Dec 23, 2019)

Since I couldn't locate the original cd anymore I therefor bought it on Steam. And it brings back fond memories...of being stuck.
I'm talking about Full Throttle, one of the many games I have (somewhere) of LucasArts.




And taking a unguided tour on the Orville. Alas nobody seem to be around..slackers.


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 23, 2019)

I haven't done a full playthrough of *Tomb Raider (2013)* since my FX8320/Radeon 7950. It really holds up well and is stunning looking most of the time, with some really good combat.
I'm not at all keen on the QTEs and keyboard mashing, but other than that Lara's doing her thing and dying in some gruesome ways, like sharp poles through her neck. (they've toned that down somewhat now)
Well worth a revisit if you haven't played it for a while, complete with obligatory TR skulls everywhere.


----------



## Sensates (Dec 24, 2019)

kurhanskakr said:


> The last game I played was a Hearthstone. It is my favorite


Did you try Magic: The Gathering Arena? I kept going back once in a while to learn the meta, they're always interesting to me.

Now trying to finish Wolfenstein 2 and Control, while dabbling in some daily pvp action in Rainbow Six Siege.


----------



## moproblems99 (Dec 24, 2019)

Half life just didn't do it for me :shrugs:


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 24, 2019)

I didn't expect Little Inferno to be so much fun. Tried to play Muntant Zero but it's not really the kind of game for me.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 24, 2019)

got crap rewards from sargon's shop but at least the sea battles are always spectacular


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 24, 2019)

Lara doing her best _Apocalypse Now_, acquiring the grenade launcher and generally being a badass in some very exciting combat. Some of the best in any TR game, in my opinion. (TR 2013)


----------



## SN2716057 (Dec 24, 2019)

Draugen. I gotta say I do like these walking novel kind of games in between TW3, ACO, and RDR2.


----------



## moproblems99 (Dec 24, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> Lara doing her best _Apocalypse Now_, acquiring the grenade launcher and generally being a badass in some very exciting combat. Some of the best in any TR game, in my opinion. (TR 2013)
> 
> View attachment 140290



That looks like Jennifer Lawrence.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Dec 25, 2019)

(Project Cars 2)

This is officially the first time I've ever done well in a competitive event. Lots of results to come and I'll probably get knocked off the first page, but still a provisional Top 3 isn't too bad. I used to think it's impossible to get onto the leaderboards, but in reality it all comes down to good driving techniques and spending time to find the right setup.

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 25, 2019)

road to eden gets challenging at times,the more rewarding it feels when you get your tactics right though.I'm not a fan of strategies but this one really grew on me.
the fire absorbing armor was heaven sent,good thing I bough one extra from the shop too.










I'm completely hooked
ue


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 25, 2019)

Cannot kill this sniper marine at the end of Chapter 8 original half life. 

He takes me out every time with a sniper rifle. Machine gun grenades lobbed aren't even effective. 

This chapter is so long and tiring (and scary) , maybe I'm too impatient to finish it...

...and those dumb rail carts, why are they needed I don't get it, you have to go on foot anyways. hop on hop off hop on hop off. lol

And those silly marines can't even spell. lol 

Best Christmas Ever. Because we stayed home. no parties, no Christmas eve opening presents OR Christmas dinner with parents or grandparents, *just the three of us and a little tree.* 

I highly recommend it.


----------



## trickson (Dec 25, 2019)

I finally got Tera back in and running love this game.


----------



## Sithaer (Dec 25, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> I haven't done a full playthrough of *Tomb Raider (2013)* since my FX8320/Radeon 7950. It really holds up well and is stunning looking most of the time, with some really good combat.
> I'm not at all keen on the QTEs and keyboard mashing, but other than that Lara's doing her thing and dying in some gruesome ways, like sharp poles through her neck. (they've toned that down somewhat now)
> Well worth a revisit if you haven't played it for a while, complete with obligatory TR skulls everywhere.
> View attachment 140226
> ...



My first playtrough in 2013 Tomb Raider was also on an old PC,Phenom II X4 840 and a HD 7770.

Re played it last year on my current pc and it was good,also re played Rise _'played it on a i3+GTX 950 first'_ and then played Shadow for the first time but I assume I will re play that too at some point in the future.

Funny that as a kid I was *not *into the original Tomb Raider games at all,hated it we could say and now the reboot  is one of my fav games.


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 26, 2019)

That music when you launch the rocket - I love this game so much.

Going to continue playing 1st ever playthrough in the source version all the way to the end.

Then replay in Black Mesa.


----------



## Super XP (Dec 26, 2019)

Playing Resident Evil 2...
Finished Resident Evil 7 - Biochemical. 

After RE2, I will go back to RAGE 2 and Wolfenstein: Young Blood.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 26, 2019)

I'm getting close to Eden
Contrary to what @Chomiq said,I find it easier as the game progresses.Yes,there's more enemies and the duels tend to take longer,but still I find it easier with all the gear and abilities.
To be able to deal with knockdown/electrical damage,mechanical enemies and get a high critical chance is key to win.


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 26, 2019)

All that effort and heartache just for a bloody spanner? Was it really worth it, Lara?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 26, 2019)

played 19 hrs in 3 days,leaving the ending for tomorrow.then on to observer.binge playing epic freebies,they've all been lots of fun.don't remember the last time that a game kept me gluied to the pc for 6+ hrs a day.well,ruiner was that good but it was too exhausting for 6 hours a day,2-3 hrs and you had too much.Road to Eden is much more pleasant in this way.


Spoiler: cutscene art


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Dec 27, 2019)

Pathfinder: Kingmaker EE


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 27, 2019)

finished mutant road to eden.
thoroughly enjoyed.



http://imgur.com/a/Y8SWQj5


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 27, 2019)

Eaten by fishes, are they kidding? 

Believe I need to use that water over there on the right to slide-accelerate and jump through that opening in the grate.

Slide-accelerate like the orange goo in Portal 2, lolol.

Having more fun with Half Life original than the Orange Box, only need Alyx to show up for some hugs and kisses.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 27, 2019)

FF VII for the last time before the Remake comes out






We know what, or rather who we are going to lose


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 27, 2019)

on to another epic freebie,downloading observer


----------



## Hex_OC (Dec 27, 2019)

I'm just with the trend


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 28, 2019)

just started observer,from the very beginning feels like a well polished game by a studio that really know their way around a game like this



http://imgur.com/a/69J2TJT


----------



## flmatter (Dec 28, 2019)

Started playing Cuisine Royale recently   pretty fun game   little bit of a learning curve  but fun


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 28, 2019)

damn this game is disturbing.
it's good tough.
a lot in common with layers of fear.



http://imgur.com/a/TpdrIw8


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 28, 2019)

I dip into Crysis from time to time just to remind myself of how advanced it was for 2007 and even now, on a Ryzen 2600/RX580, with everything on max, I'm averaging 60-65fps.
It's still an incredible game.


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 28, 2019)

[add humorous caption here] 

"she's still warm"


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 28, 2019)

E-curbi said:


> [add humorous caption here]
> 
> "she's still warm"
> 
> View attachment 140643


That's a nice pair... of grenades on her utility belt.


----------



## Calmmo (Dec 28, 2019)

finished AI: Somnium files (not a weeb, i swear)

Next is.. either Gears 5 or Anno1800, cointoss.


----------



## Yukikaze (Dec 29, 2019)

After about 20 years since playing the originals to death (I did 4-5 completionist runs back then - The joys of being young and with a lot of spare time), I am making another run through the Baldur's Gate series. I picked up the Enhanced Editions plus Siege of Dragonspear on sale a while ago, but never got into them again. No idea what changed in my mindset, but I just started again and I am having a blast. These games really set the bar for what storytelling means in a CRPG and how large an open world can be (especially Baldur's Gate 2, with about 200 hours [!] of playtime if you explored everything and sought as many side quests as possible), and it still shows. The sprite-based graphics are somewhat in vogue now too for indie games, so it doesn't look nearly as old as it should, and 2nd Edition AD&D rules are still the best damn D&D ruleset, fight me! 

First time playing a Fighter/Mage/Thief focusing on backstabbing, too. Very different to my usual Mage or Sorcerer playthroughs where it was essentially "Spells are Artillery" all the way.

When on sale, you can get all three games (BG1, BG2 and Siege of Dragonspear) for 15$, and end up with about 300 hours of excellent gameplay, funny in-party banter, a good storyline and overall a polish that would not be repeated in a fantasy CRPG setting for many years since. If you never played these, you really should.


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 29, 2019)

Calmmo said:


> finished AI: Somnium files (not a weeb, i swear)
> 
> Next is.. either Gears 5 or Anno1800, cointoss.


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 29, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> That's a nice pair... of grenades on her utility belt.



Nice pair of natural bouncy F-cups. 

Ok enough of that - on with the game.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 29, 2019)

damn,observer was a lot.


















I need something ligther now,qube 2 is already ready to launch


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 29, 2019)

136h total in Persona 5, about 40% in New Game+. My highschooler is now dating back alley doc from the clinic. The plan is to have nightmare Valentine's day with as many romance options active as possible.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 29, 2019)

I didn't expect qube 2 to be this entertaining 
the epic freebie marathon continues


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 29, 2019)

I left The Division for a few months out of frustration as I couldn't eliminate Kosinski, the mega flamethrower-wielding boss in the Emporium. And when they fry you, it's chau and you pretty much start again by respawning at the start of the mission, since it's really a PVP game. I went back to it having bought Division 2, which can wait.
Anyway, I managed to finally give him a taste of his own medicine by aiming at his spare fuel cannister and blew him to smithereens, which was highly satisfying and bumped me up to level 11 (out of 30).
It's a tough game, looks fantastic, the progression system just makes you want more, especially when you blow up the so-called cleaners armed with flame throwers.
Anyway, it will be months before I reach level 30, but I'm not in a hurry


----------



## umeng2002 (Dec 30, 2019)

Observer was really good.

Right now, I'm playing Metro Exodus... liking it more than the previous two.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Dec 30, 2019)

I'm still tweaking Oblivion on my laptop, previously I encounter huge bug where whenever the music is changed (most notably when entering and exiting combat) the game will pause for good 1.5 seconds, really ruining the immersion of the game. I read numerous sources online giving various fixes, from changing/uninstalling codec, installing soundcard with EAX (I installed X-Fi MB software to emulate EAX using CPU), deleting combat music but all of this only offset the problem, deleting the battle music does improves things massively but whenever it changes music it occur again.

So what I finally did is install Unofficial Oblivion Patch. Yes, the community patch is the one that fixes this (among 2300+ bugs in the changelog). Again, its all thanks to gamers that isn't part of the game devs that releases fixes for the actual game. Mind boggling they still charge for this game and yet not fixing it.

Performance still isnt good at high detail 1080p, but at least no more music stuttering mess. Disabling shadows and reducing grass adds 10+fps more than below screenshot. I'm progressing well, just after first Oblivion gates. Still suck in this game though. I'm not reading any walkthrough and try to use as little fast travel as possible. I stopped playing Mass Effect and The Witcher so I can focused on one game. I kept messing up key when playing multiple games.


----------



## Bobmitmen (Dec 30, 2019)

Been playing "Beyond Two Souls" for the past few days.  Surprisingly interesting.  Supposedly over 20 endings...dependent upon decisions made throughout...


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 30, 2019)

qube2.super immervise game.
I got a little stuck tho   gonna try again now.
edit:figured it out immediately,easy peasy with a fresh mind.I guess it's testing my attention span more than my logical thinking.
they friggin nailed lighting and reflections too.


----------



## Sithaer (Dec 30, 2019)

Wolf Among Us was really nice,kept me interested all the way.  

Now playing Darksiders Genesis since I like anything thats Darksiders so an extra piece of the story is welcome.


----------



## Blerk the Jerk (Dec 30, 2019)

Lots of Hearthstone and now and then Outer Worlds, Pes 2019, Subnautica, COD WWII among some other games as well.


----------



## Sithaer (Dec 30, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> qube2.super immervise game.
> I got a little stuck tho   gonna try again now.
> edit:figured it out immediately,easy peasy with a fresh mind.I guess it's testing my attention span more than my logical thinking.
> they friggin nailed lighting and reflections too.



Looking at the pics I get Portal vibes.

Btw I was wondering,doesn't the constant MSI Afterburner overlay ruins the immersion for you?
I also use it but after I'm done tweaking the game settings+checking stuff I disable the overlay part since it bothers me while playing games.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 30, 2019)

Sithaer said:


> Btw I was wondering,doesn't the constant MSI Afterburner overlay ruins the immersion for you?


Me too, I turn it off. I don't need the constant stats for the GPU/CPU/RAM usage when I'm focused on the game.


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 30, 2019)

The Cleaners getting a taste of their own medicine in The Division.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 31, 2019)

I forgot about this game in my Epic Games Library. @cucker tarlson reminded me I hadn't played it yet.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 31, 2019)

Sithaer said:


> Btw I was wondering,doesn't the constant MSI Afterburner overlay ruins the immersion for you?


No. I leave it on. I want to have advance warning that something has gone wrong or isn’t working correctly.


----------



## moproblems99 (Dec 31, 2019)

I have about 65 hours in RDR2.  Last mission in Chapter 2.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Dec 31, 2019)

In a span of 2 weeks+, I've finally maxed out the Season of Dawn rank.


----------



## metalfiber (Dec 31, 2019)

Finished RDR2 with a total completion of 93.5%. I got all but one of the golden land snipe. The same goes for the same for the golden swimming snipe.

Now i continued the story in playing the enhanced edition of RDR1. Notice the absence of jaggies and the sharpness ramped up also displaying at a full 1440p. I borrowed my nieces Xbox One X and it has the enhanced version...she better let me borrow it she gets all my pc hand me downs for free. Characters are not near as deep and simplified gameplay...doing a little better in duels but i'm still snake bit so to speak.
















At least Alkibiades didn't need a ladder for his goat.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 31, 2019)

Sithaer said:


> Looking at the pics I get Portal vibes.
> 
> Btw I was wondering,doesn't the constant MSI Afterburner overlay ruins the immersion for you?
> I also use it but after I'm done tweaking the game settings+checking stuff I disable the overlay part since it bothers me while playing games.


not at all



Splinterdog said:


> The Cleaners getting a taste of their own medicine in The Division.
> View attachment 140886


best MP shooter I played recently.


----------



## Sithaer (Dec 31, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> No. I leave it on. I want to have advance warning that something has gone wrong or isn’t working correctly.



Fair enough I guess.  
I'm not that worried about my hardware,if its gonna go wrong then it will go wrong anyway. _'one of my GPUs died when I took a ~5 min toilet break and restarted the PC meanwhile'_

Another problem is that in some games the overlay does get in the way of the UI,no matter how I place/size it.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 31, 2019)

Sithaer said:


> Another problem is that in some games the overlay does get in the way of the UI,no matter how I place/size it.


Lol, yep! I can’t argue that at all. Sometimes it really does!   One day I hope they figure out another way to feed us that information.


----------



## 64K (Dec 31, 2019)

Starting the Dishonored DLC The Knife of Dunwall and the Brigmore Witches after the New Years holiday. No time for gaming sessions right now. From what I understand the 2 DLCs are above average as far as DLCs go and I thoroughly enjoyed Dishonored a few years ago. 

Then it's back onto my campaign to catch up with you guys and clear some of my backlog. I guess it doesn't help that I bought 4 more games on the Steam Sale. They were on a good sale. How could I say no?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 31, 2019)

saving the final chapter of Qube2 for tomorrow maybe
although it's pretty hard to stop


----------



## EzioAs (Dec 31, 2019)

Just finished up Danganronpa V3 before 2019 ends, and that concludes my Danganronpa series playthrough. I skipped Ultra Despair Girls though. Overall, it was an enjoyable experience...for the most part.


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 31, 2019)

A Division 2 view of The White House, base of operations.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 31, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> A Division 2 view of The White House, base of operations.
> View attachment 140948


go see if the Donald is there,tweeting on the toilet


----------



## moproblems99 (Dec 31, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> go see if the Donald is there,tweeting on the toilet



Are you kidding?  There are leftover tweets all over that place.  No one likes used tweets - lightly or otherwise.


----------



## metalfiber (Jan 1, 2020)

Finally got over being snake bit in duels. I won 3 in a row. How does one put a pic under a spoiler guise?














BEHOLD YOUR KING IS COMING TO YOU, GENTLE, AND MOUNTED ON A DONKEY FOR HE SHALL HAVE THE POWER OVER DEATH.


----------



## moproblems99 (Jan 1, 2020)

I want a donkey.  I will name him Donkey.


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 1, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> I want a donkey.  I will name him Donkey.


What about Eeyore?


----------



## metalfiber (Jan 1, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> I want a donkey.  I will name him Donkey.


 Or Don Quixote


----------



## moproblems99 (Jan 1, 2020)

metalfiber said:


> Or Don Quixote



You should have said Donkey Odie.



biffzinker said:


> What about Eeyore?



I don't think Eddie Murphy would have been a good Eeyore. On second thought...


----------



## 64K (Jan 1, 2020)

metalfiber said:


> How does one put a pic under a spoiler guise?



In the editor commands above the post you are making next to the smileys button is 3 dashes for insert. Click on that and a drop down menu gives the option of a spoiler. You can give it a title if you want to. Anyway you will get a "spoiler" in brackets and then another "/spoiler" in brackets. Just paste the pic exactly between the 2 bracketed spoilers.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 1, 2020)

got crap rewards from orichalcum quests again


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 1, 2020)

Finally completed the Amherst Apartment mission (enemy level 14) at my level 12 after three hours, by grinding away at very tough boss from my high vantage point. My final bullet got him before I ran out of ammo, even though there are restock points, but with a risk of him killing me, which would have resulted in restarting the checkpoint yet again.
There are about three checkpoints in each mission, but if you leave the session, you have to start the entire mission from scratch as the checkpoints only load during the current session.
It was pretty intense stuff.


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 1, 2020)

We know what some people aren't playing in 2020...


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 1, 2020)

A new strain of the Millenium Bug perhaps?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 1, 2020)

remembered I had Nuissance installed.Gonna give it another go but I don't know if this is for me.hope it picks up.





fired up q2rtx too since there's been a patch,not bad for a game this old
60 fps is achievable at low rtx ~95% res scaling or ultra rtx ~80% res scaling.last time I played I could not hit cosistent 60 fps at 90% scaling low rtx so there's an improvement.
there's been a lot of improvement to textures too.hope they keep working on it.


----------



## metalfiber (Jan 2, 2020)

A direct picture comparison of RDR1 and RDR2.....



Spoiler












Spoiler











Spoiler











Spoiler


----------



## robot zombie (Jan 2, 2020)

I think I'm actually bored of Fallout 4. Oh well. Just downloaded Skyrim SE again. It says only 150 odd hours. That can't be right. Looks like I've got about 1000 more to go before I catch-up to FO4! I figure by next year, I should have that nice and chiseled out. Gonna come down to how good my time management is with modding it, and how much I value my current dating life. I mean, that's what? A couple hours a night? Not really too bad - better get to work 

Gonna use a different mod manager this time. We'll just see how Vortex handles it, since I've got more chops with that than I do MO2 at this point.

That's the other thing... I had a pretty huge mod setup for it a coupla years ago. Even though FO4's engine is technically a little more advanced, it's 50% less optimized and actually a lot more limited in many ways. It has more fancy-looking baubles, whatzits, and crusticles in vanilla form than Skyrim SE could even dream of, but that all takes a big bite into what you can do with it on your end, because when you start changing things, the new features and functions just break that much more easily. It seems more advanced, but modding stability-wise, it's just awful. Skyrim SE is looking rock-solid for mods at this point. Skyrim, I feel, does what it CAN do better, and it's easier to fix problems. Not to mention, it just looks so much better imo. What's there is already great... it just needs some modern polish and it's looking almost like current gen. I've seen screenshots of modded Skyrim SE games that look like it was literally ported over to Unreal Engine.

FO4 never gets there... because again, they loaded it down with resource hogs you will never get past, that visual things possible in Skyrim, can't be handled by FO4's engine... at all. Little things can knock all of those cobbled-together features right off the table... and they're glued to the tablecloth. FO4, I would say, is the line where they completely overshot what thier engine can handle. And it shows in the half-assed optimizations that still leave it running like crap and make modding it more frustrating and convoluted than ever before. Wrong compromises IMO.

Not to mention, vanilla FO4 looks horrible. You're starting with something shitty and trying to make it _decent._ With Skyrim, you're starting with something good and trying to make it look _great._ The changes with FO4 don't add much and are EXPENSIVE as HELL... Skyrim can look more primitive at times, but it still winds up looking better in the end... because it's simpler you have more options. Sounds counter-intuitive, but it's painfully true.

I did manage to get FO4 to my liking, where I think it actually looks pretty immersive and plays just as well. I've got a bunch of screenshots to sift through. There's still a lot you can do. It's just... I don't know... not as fruitful. Even the absolute best I can do winds up underwhelming compared to what I did with Skyrim, knowing way less about their engine than I do now. The experience all around just doesn't compare.

Oh, and you can edit static meshes! And it doesn't even hurt performance on modern hardware! If you tried to do this...



...or this...



...or this...



...in FO4, it's a dice roll as to whether your game will drop down to 20-30FPS, or straight up crash. Or both. And I mean... just look at those friggin barrels man! FO4's meshes were better than Skyrim SE's, but you won't see any looking as good as that damned barrel, or that fence. And in FO4, you can't change it due to their beryllium-diamond, hyper-rigid pre-combined mesh system. That alone kind of hurts it. I'm thinking it's a big part of why modded Skyrim looks more 'modern' than modded FO4. SMIM is so magic, and not having a way to do the same for FO4 really sets the tone for everything wrong with FO4 from a modders perspective. It's full of more roadblocks that are just like that. They must've thought they could do it better, so nobody would need to mess with it anyway. They were wrong. they made a lot of bad choices.

Interestingly enough, Skyrim SE still has a more active modding community than FO4. Wonder why that is? I'm starting to think maybe FO4 was a big step backwards for them... and that people might see that... and don't bother messing with it, hmmmm...   Nah, but for real it does get more love from the modding folks. The quality is just worlds better. I'm gonna enjoy seeing what people have done in my time away. There's so much still coming out there. There's what, a couple dozen DLC-sized side-games now? Some of these groups have said "screw modding" and decided to make a whole new game with Skyrim SE as base. If anything, it's crazier now than it ever was. Maybe as the zeitgeist of FO4 modding matures, it'll reach that point. But somehow I doubt it. The limits have pretty much already been tapped with it, and interest was never as high. I give it a couple more years before it starts becoming seriously forgotten by mod authors. A lot of the best ones it ever had have long since dropped it... often saying the game isn't up to it in too many ways to be worth the time and effort. It really stings sometimes, people get discouraged when things that used to work don't, and there isn't a suitable replacement. Just sad. If I didn't know better, I'd think Bethesda is actually TRYING to kill their modding scene.

Back when I did my old setup, I was only pushing an RX580 and a 1st gen Ryzen 3. Lets see how it scales with a 2060 and 3900x lol. I wonder how much can I pile on before I totally bottleneck the engine. Bring on the mods! Fuck 4k textures. I'm upscaling all of those 4k textures to 8k! I'll be the biggest texture modder on the scene for sure!


edit: Oh lord, I have been on a downloading streak. Depending on how dog tired I am tomorrow, I may or may not attempt to install a couple hundred mods in one go. Wouldn't be the first time. In some ways it's more efficient... once you know all of the things to just do along the way to make life easier for yourself. In some ways, I think I'd rather do the bulk in one go because it's easier to lose track of what you've done when you go incrementally. Instead I'm forced to go through each one, checking for issues and deciding on rules with all of the others fresh in my mind. Plus, I already know most of the mods I'm installing. I know if and where they're going to clash, what to prioritize, what I prefer/am going for, and what might need patching and/or load order tweaks. I even know some of their persistent bugs... which is crazy to me that I actually remember.

And also, I have about lost the ability to play any of these games without a lot of mods. At least the texture mods! I can't go back to bethesda's textures anymore. To my eyes they're so bad I can barely tell what they're supposed to be sometimes! They don't have to be 4k, but they can at least use the newer compression formats and be made with more sophisticated techniques. Even if they were fully utilizing the engine, I'm sorry, but the artistry in the textures isn't there. The worldspaces and assets themselves are great. It's what makes the whole thing. It just winds up looking like a smokin hot babe after 5-10 years of meth with those textures and meshes. You can see there's a good foundation, but the parts you can actually see just look wrecked, man. Just kind of a "...what HAPPENED?!" situation at times.

That's the cool thing about texture modding these games. Texture deployment hasn't changed ALL that much over the years... different types of textures and such. Methods for deploying them can vary considerably within different engines, but most of those engines, even Bethesda's have about the same general capabilities. The techniques for making textures have grown more than how they're used. Bethesda has normals, speculars, alphas, material shaders... even a few others that aren't used as much - so someone with enough technical skill and artistic talent can make a huge impact on even the older games simply using modern texture sensibilities. And as I'm downloading Skyrim mods, I'm realizing how good Skyrims texture modders are. There are so many of them, and a lot of them are better than the maybe 3-5 actually legit good FO4 texturemen. I see a lot of totally original ones with detailed painting, real-deal photogrammetry... even combinations. Real, original stuff done the proper way, not the noise/sharpening-blasted, upscaled 'optimizations' you see so much of with FO4. They could be making these for AAA games! I mean it man, these people are talented. The only thing that's really always going to date Skyrim is the geometry and LOD limitations. I swear... that and maybe the shadows/reflections/fancier lighting stuff.

But then there's so much more for weather and lighting. Between just the textures and the lighting, there's so much to be improved on - without even pushing to much higher technical levels than the base game. Just better leveraging what's there with better quality, better conceived stuff. One thing bethesda never does is look at what they have and ask themselves "What can I do better with this?" 

Like... imagine you go to visit BGS while they're working on the next ES game and as soon as you walk in, you see all of the devs sitting, watching modding videos and taking notes to teach them about their engine. I'd believe you.  

I joked about 8k textures... but I've found way more than I thought there'd be. And they truly are glorious looking... but why. Just why. Period intended. I get 4k textures... they make a bigger difference than is obvious at first. They're great for certain large UV-mapped objects. If you were to take the mesh and squish it flat you'll see it can be much larger than the whole screen. And then, as those meshes often get stretched (even with static objects,) the added information is needed to avoid that taffy effect. But even filling a 1080p display with 4k, I swear the difference in perceived clarity and plausibility is obvious. 4k scaled down in-game just looks better than a perfectly-fitted, native 1k. I think part of this is that ALL textures are compressed, meaning they all have artifacts, and they all have detail loss. That's how they can be 'big enough' and still fuzzy. Haloing and color artifacts are simply less evident on a larger file scaled down than a smaller one rendered 1:1. So even though they're not scaled up, they still appear blocky if they're not large enough to minimize the scale of the artifacts themselves. Just seems to help clean-up edges quite a bit... though smooth patches can also be majorly less splotchy.

8k is just beyond ridiculous, though. Like *just* a little bit of the way there. I guess you can technically run the game at 4k, where you would see a very clear difference between the 4 and the 8. But still... that's asking a lot, not so much your hardware, but the engine. When the textures for a house are in themselves ~1gb, it gets to be a bit much. Or maybe your dragons are 2-3gb. With good hardware, 4k textures are actually no problem in Bethesda games. It won't be the thing too hurt your frame rates, though it debatably reduces frametime consistency a bit. I just gotta assume 8k are for screen arching. Do people really try to play a game so old with such massive texture files? Maybe just flexing that 12gb GPU?

I wonder how big a single texture can be before it crashes the game. Hmmm...


I actually can't wait to dig back into this game. I just got so burned-out on it after a while. Not to mention some pretty terrible things happened in my life during the time when I was introduced to and got deep into Skyrim. It wound-up tied to two people who frankly never deserved anything but my disdain and apathy. It sucks when rotten memories sour some of your favorite things. I had to learn some hard lessons back then and ended up leaving a lot of things behind... my beloved Skouirum being one of them. Now that life's been good, it's all joy and anticipation. I might even appreciate it more. I wish I could start tonight. Wish I had started this afternoon. Super-awesome to see nothing really changed and people still make and update mods for one of my all-time favorite games.


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 2, 2020)

So this leaked:

















Have to say, new battle system looks decent and fits the fast pace of some of the segments. Too bad it's EX for PS until 2021.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 2, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> So this leaked:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good. The real-time combat looks like it could be interesting. The OST sounds excellent as well.
Edit;
You forgot one;

EDIT2;
Looks like they were all taken down so I've deleted them here.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 2, 2020)

gave up on Nuissance  

started Alan Wake  







how did Elizabeth Warrent end up in here ?


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 2, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Looks good. The real-time combat look like it could be interesting. The OST sounds excellent as well.
> Edit;
> You forgot one;


All the comments said "where's part 2?" so I didn't even bother to search for it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 2, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> All the comments said "where's part 2?" so I didn't even bother to search for it.


No worries. I happened to see it and posted it.


----------



## moproblems99 (Jan 2, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> gave up on Nuissance
> 
> started Alan Wake
> 
> how did Elizabeth Warrent end up in here ?



Holy crap!  That really looks like her.


----------



## robot zombie (Jan 3, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> how did Elizabeth Warrent end up in here ?


See... and maybe this highlights the difference in our thinking... but the only thing I wonder when I see that image is... WHY do ALL video games have nearly that exact same lantern? Is there some secret masonic consortium for video game assets? A dogwhistle of sorts, perhaps?


I've just finished going through 70 pages of the all-time most popular Skyrim SE mods on the Nexus... I stopped there because I was hitting the point where it's all getting to be lower-quality mods, subpar character presets and ENB's, slooty outfits, weird gameplay stuff, more obscure weather mods, and alt language patches. When I had to redo my FO4 setup and re-download all of my mods, I got the premium sub. Kinda glad I forgot to cancel now. Even the biggest mods take under a minute, with most being pretty much instantaneous. HUGE deal. If not for that, I'd still be queuing up mods... and by that I mean, on my end. Like, manually start one download at a time and just keep a list of all of the links. Because in Vortex, if you start queuing mods natively and they sit in the queue for say... an hour or two waiting for some massive 3gb mod to download, it'll often fail to start and may even drop off of the list without you knowing. You just see the message that a download has timed out. Cheeky app doesn't tell ya which. It just purges it and encourages you to try again... whatever it was you were trying... because it's already forgotten. And after an hour or two, so probably have you. And that happens when you don't have premium because the downloads are slow and you can't have concurrent downloads. Hell, the site itself is slow as balls. It can take a day or two to do it successfully. And then maybe at some point you lose track and miss a critical download here or there. And then maybe you start seriously contemplating your life choices... close the blinds... skip the shower for a couple of days... pick a nice corner of the room to stare into... don't go to work and stay in bed with some stiff scotch for an indefinite period of time... amazon prime a cheesy bathrobe... 

Total mods downloaded was 377... so not as bad as I would have expected for 70 pages. I was judicious! More surprised I made it through 70 pages. And that's with me deviating to the really good author pages to grab handfuls more. And to think... I only sat there for about 6 hours total!

Now I'm looking at top trending for only 2019. Probably won't pull as many from that. I'm betting 500 is going to be my upper limit.

Of course, only about half of those will stick around. A lot of clashing texture packs, mini packs for 1-10 assets, and different tweaks that accomplish the same goals. Better to grab them all at once than realize you hate the one you picked and have to go digging for that other one you saw on page 57 (you think) but can't remember the name of. Redundancy is good for coverage, too. You have some lesser packs that sit underneath the good ones, to cover the odd texture they miss here and there. Going to search for that one texture you're missing is impossible... it's usually buried in a larger pack, where the only way you'll know it's in there by search queries is if you find some random archived discussion on "jimsskyrimforums.co.uk" where rando #78 mentioned it back in 2016 on page 30 of "What is your favorite Final Fantasy game?"

The next basic step is to simply install them all, peep every conflict, and side-by-side to decide what wins out, texture by texture. Takes forever but you always know "what's up with that awful thing in my game...?" Vortex even detects redundancies, so if I happen to phase out an entire mod this way, it'll tell me and I can remove it completely. I also use a shell extension called sagethumbs to preview the texture files with a right-click. Meanwhile I can go directly to the folders for the mods from Vortex. It's actually pretty efficient. This is how I got through just about as many FO4 texture packs in a coupla hours. I don't feel like I often need to see them in the game to know. If I had to do that, I might lose my mind.

Though I guess I COULD load up the meshes in NifSkope and pretty easily see how it will render, since it can call the textures associated with them. Even that becomes a huge timesink when you're dealing with potentially thousands of assets, though. Blech. The armor mods I can do that with more easily from Vortex. Once I deploy one to the game folder, I can view the mesh via BodySlide in Vortex itself and see how it actually looks on a body mesh. Handy.

One day, there must be a mod manager that not only points out texture overwrites, but gives you a side-by-side preview of the conflicting files. That would be pretty neat.

What is much more tedious are the script and data entry mods. That's not arbitrary. No preference involved for the conflicts you need to fix. You have to plan how you sort and what you patch carefully. Can't always go blind either. You have to go back and read what the mod actually does and try to understand how. It gets dicey when you cross over to 100+ esps. This is probably why beginners are discouraged from installing mods willy nilly. Not my favorite but I can do it. My favorite will be getting past that, tinkering with weather and post-shaders, and most of all actually playing the damned game. This a totally manageable obsession. My problem is with the whole family, friends, job, and life-responsibility thing. If those weren't a thing, my life would be so much better. Nobody to pull me away from my most important work. Nobody told me developing character and moral fiber came with such compromises... or that once you do it, you can't just revert. That sucks.

The real question is... when will robot zombie play Skyrim again? The answer: Iunno. Next weekend mebbe? *shrug*


----------



## Sithaer (Jan 3, 2020)

Finished Darksiders Genesis,it was alright for a side game in the serie _'controls+camera did get on my nerves a few times tho,with KB+Mouse'_.

Time to revisit an old fav,last time I played this game was with my overheating/loud GTX 560 ti.
I did play the remastered Bioshock 1+2 in 2018 but I delayed this one until now.


----------



## Drone (Jan 3, 2020)

*The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild*

Maaaan I dunno what to say.. it's just.. I was afraid to go this road and now I see why. It's waaaaay too big. It took me ~ 2 years to beat *Xenoblade Chronicles X *because X's world is the biggest ever, but I see that Zelda's world is super big as well. As always lost on my own, deviated from the main story and side quests, doing my own things, exploring, getting to places I'm not supposed to be, exploring on foot places that aren't meant to be explored on foot and so on.

I compare BotW with XCX because they are the best and biggest Wii U games. XCX has much bigger landmass and bigger ocean but BotW has better topology, and every mountain is climbable, at least in principle.











BotW has native anti-aliasing, occlusion, lod and dof so everything looks, feels and plays awesome. Level design, weather effects, day/night cycle are fantastic. Every surface is climbable and all puzzles are physics based, unlike Ocarina of Time 3D or Twilight Princess where puzzles required tricks & logical thinking. I guess they just wanted as much realism as possible in BotW because Link dies easily, runs out of stamina, all weapons break easily, any fall can break his bones and kill him, any enemy can deal a critical and fatal blow, so seeing 'game over' screen every 5 mins is kinda ok.






Climbing is really awesome here, I'm gonna maximally upgrade Link's stamina wheel because I will climb and run a lot. All those mountains and valleys in the background are reachable and explorable so I'm gonna do just that.






Okay, see you in 2+ years lol


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 3, 2020)

Drone said:


> *The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild*
> 
> Maaaan I dunno what to say.. it's just.. I was afraid to go this road and now I see why. It's waaaaay too big. It took me ~ 2 years to beat *Xenoblade Chronicles X *because X's world is the biggest ever, but I see that Zelda's world is super big as well. As always lost on my own, deviated from the main story and side quests, doing my own things, exploring, getting to places I'm not supposed to be, exploring on foot places that aren't meant to be explored on foot and so on.
> 
> ...


I was trying to play it on the Switch Lite then I realized I'm likely to wear out the battery before I finish the game. The only way to play this is on a docked Switch.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 3, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> I was trying to play it on the Switch Lite then I realized I'm likely to wear out the battery before I finish the game. The only way to play this is on a docked Switch.


From what Ive heard you can sink many, many hours into this.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 3, 2020)

I've been playing a lot of Factorio lately.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 3, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> From what Ive heard you can sink many, many hours into this.


Easily. I'm in the minority, but I actually like the WiiU version better.


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 3, 2020)

Aquinus said:


> I've been playing a lot of Factorio lately.
> View attachment 141194


Trying to recreate a CPU microarchitecture in a game?


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 4, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Trying to recreate a CPU microarchitecture in a game?


You'd actually be surprised how well Factorio mimics some of the code that I'll write for ETL jobs. Stream abstractions are a lot like conveyor belts.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 5, 2020)

Alan Wake
the movement controls are really annyoing.


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 5, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> Alan Wake
> the movement controls are really annyoing.


Yes they are. Last played both in 2015.








*Edit:*


cucker tarlson said:


> Alan Wake
> the movement controls are really annyoing.


Flashlight < bunghole?


----------



## robot zombie (Jan 5, 2020)

Playing a little Control just trying to shut my brain's Skyrim-modding compartments for a while. Just got em all installed. Now, I'm looking at the conflicts... and I've got a ways to go...





I was pretty close with my guess of 500! 460's not far off. I'll probably cut the conflicting mods down to ~200... mostly texture packs and replacement meshes, many of which will completely cancel-out.

It won't be over after this. There are still plenty that can't work together, that Vortex can't know of. Others have to work in a very particular way. I know of a handful that I will have to rig up. I actually remember what I had to do with them before. The trials and tribulations are branded to the inside of my braincase. There are some things you never forget.

Undergoing this is sort of like becoming a stripper. Either you don't love yourself at all, or a whole lot. Otherwise, you just don't do it. Or you don't do it for long, if you do. All sorts of things are gonna come at you... great and terrible things that'll make you question what is good in life. No matter what, it changes you. It's a lot. Here's just one pack's conflicts.





Peep that scrollbar right quick... ...if I had to guess it's at least... 50 conflicts for just this one? Though to be fair, I use it as a base, so pretty much everything goes over top of it - easy enough. Plenty more mods like this in the load order, though. I may budge a few textures up individually. Thank god Vortex does that. You can override a texture or mesh from any mod active in your load order on the fly. Part of why I toss on so many clashing textures. If I'm playing and I see a particular texture/mesh that I don't like, or find one that's bugged/doesn't match a swapped mesh/UV, I can dig it out of this list and pick a different one. The categories baked into the folder structure are pretty intuitive and self-explanatory. All I want for with this is the ability to preview the textures...





And then, at some point much later down the line, when I've fully settled, I can take all of the loose textures and meshes that are actively being deployed, and just pack them into a handful of BSA archives. From there I can do away with all of this and have one 7z file that holds all of my textures, which I can keep as a backup... or for installing on another machine. I'm thinking about making a 'super-mod' with a couple of archives. One that's as I described, another with heavy-duty ESP mods that do things like modify NPC's, lighting, weather, worldspaces, etc (and the bashed patch merging them,) and yet another that contains setup stuff like SKSE, ready-made ENB/ReShade setup, game exe, ini files, cleaned masters, and things like that. Why the exe? Game updates break mods relying on SKSE... SKSE, the mods, and the game exe all need to match or the memory entries won't and none of it will work. For those who don't know, SKSE is basically the keystone of Skyrim modding. It revamps the script engine in order to greatly expand its function and optimize it. Many mods need it, but it needs a new version for every game update. Huge pain in the ass, honestly... especially considering most updates are just CC plus some meaningless shit. Every now and again they add something nice to the engine (things that actually HELP with modding and using modding tools,) but usually I think they do it just to break yer mods.

So basically, ultimate setup that can be deployed in as long as it takes to unpack the archives in a mod manager. 15-30 minutes of letting it do it's thing and you get a totally kitted-out Skyrim SE. With the way Vortex manages mods, I can drop-in literally every part of the mod setup save for anything that replaces original game files, which isn't much... even the ini's, I don't need to overwrite or even line-up the ini paths... I can use a plugin file that activates custom ini's when the game starts. Save me from ever having to worry so long as I keep those files. Maybe keep a master list alongside them. Just get it where I want it and preserve it forever. Only downside is... it's still 100gb+ of files. Okay... just checked... 99.2gb 

It would be cool to be able to distribute something like that. I dug up so much good stuff that will take some time, effort, and know-how to set-up. Skyrim SE is the only game I know of that looks better every year  They're even adding complex particle lighting n' shit now!

I won't even stray far from vanilla. I'm betting other people would enjoy it. It'd be worth sharing. It's just an across-the-board visual upgrade and some slight stat/gameplay tweaks. Too bad I can't just hand something like that out, for so many reasons :/ People try to write these epic "modding guides" doing the same thing. But it's impossible to guide somebody through setting up a few hundred mods... even if they fully know what they're doing. Plus they all have issues with getting the information across in a way that actually conveys what you need to do for things to work, broken links, etc. And then you still have to download/install them one by one, set your load order, mess with all of this shit... and I don't think anybody ever replicates the result you see in the screenshots. I've never read one worth following. At best you scan for obscure mods, or use it to build your own skillset. If anything, following one is more tedious than starting from scratch yourself... as you'll often spend much of your time troubleshooting it when either the directions fail you, or you fail them.

But unfortunately I'm pretty sure that Bethesda wouldn't appreciate someone dishing out one of their game's exe's. ENB and ReShade are the same. Compilations of mods probably wouldn't be kosher either. I mean... I could try to get in touch with every single mod author and hopefully get permission from each one... and then I'd *just* need to credit them. How hard could that be? Just a couple hundred people scattered across the internet. Really a shame it has to be like that. The modding community is needlessly divided on stuff like that. Many, I'm betting would be totally happy to get featured in a curated compilation, alongside other good mods, where it can really shine. But then there are those ones I swear would rather people use their mods exclusively, unaltered, as laid out in the ancient tenets... because they think people are too dumb to figure out what they know, let alone surpass it.

For some, their mod is their baby and they're just letting you use it. They giveth and taketh away... you take it as it is and they ain't doin nothin else for you. Others see it as a group effort, where they want people to take their mods and make things with them and lay everything out.

Kinda don't like the first group. I could be curious about what they're doing and how it works, but for them it's like I'm putting them down, stealing their thunder or something. I don't get being so annoyed at someone who appreciates something you did so much that they want to know more about what you're up to, but they're out there! They're really out there. They tend to get most nasty when anybody offers the slightest constructive criticism. They'll be the ones to say to you "Well why don't you do it then? Figure it out. I'm TIRED of this" when you ask about them adding a feature or point out a problem and even spoon-feed the solution. Ask them if you can 'do it yourself' with their mod and release a patch and they'll get twice as pissed. They'll take a majorly alarmist tone, saying you don't know what you're doing and you'll break your game and it'll just be such a terrible plight - best save it for the big-brain modder guy. If you start doing things he doesn't want you to do, you might ask him for help understanding what's going wrong, and he'll hop on the defense before his mod's precious reputation is tarnished. Of course, they'd fix it if they had time... but it's not easy. Modding games is totally high-level shit. Too hard for you and me. It's not like anybody can just download the tools for free and dive into it themselves. Heh.

I say "So what?" It's a _game._ Can't win with those sensitive, stifling weenies. Most of them are pretty smart... but equally socially-retarded. Unfortunately some of the best ones have been that way. And they tend to rage-quit and pull mods because they're tired of the "entitled community" always offering suggestions and trying to understand problems with their totally perfect mod that definitely works fine for everyone... (to which you'll get "You screwed something up. It can't _possibly_ be my mod. It's because you're using _their_ mod. Don't use their mod. Problem solved." Melodramatic little bitches, they are. Basically, we are not worthy and if one person says the wrong thing, they want to tear the mod directly from everyone's undeserving load orders, because truly we'd all be nowhere without them and we won't in fact just be like "...well that sucks :/" and move on. And people will definitely never try to replicate/do it better than you at some point. Why make stuff and put yourself out there like that if you hate dealing with people? Might as well just keep it for yourself if you don't care for others... but then nobody will praise you, which is all anybody who does anything really wants, right? 

It's all good. The few times I've seen one go full bitch and pull their mod out of apathy, somebody who still has it will later use it to make something that fixes all of the problems it has. And the best part is the OC isn't around to bitch anymore! I get it. Sometimes people don't even try to figure things out for themselves and instead nag you with 101-level questions. And then people on reddit spread rumors about problems with the mod that aren't actually related to the mod. Other times, people might rip your work and never credit you.

But those things don't happen super-often. Most people are just trying to get the most out of everything available... and they may do things you didn't consider from your corner. I dunno. Deal. Or don't - just ignore it. The levels of neuroticism among those types is hard for me to comprehend sometimes. I wonder if they even enjoy what they do... or recognize that it's totally open to anyone and there's nothing you can do about that... as in, anybody can come in and do what you did. You're not necessarily that special, being a modder. People respect the work put in. They appreciate what it adds to their experiences. But that is to say that if what you do is of value, someone can and will replace you when you go. Once people know something can be done, they're gonna put thier heads together and do more with it, whether you want any part of it or not. Very few are on that level where nothing else will ever be like it. These people are fuckin squirrely as hell, I'm telling you.

Second group is awesome. In Bethesda modding lore, it's called the cathedral philosophy or something like that. There's a nebulous group going by that same name doing stuff for Skyrim now. You get much more quality stuff when people work together, because it's not like there's a guidebook and most people have jobs and lives. It's also art, where healthy competition and collaboration is a good way to elevate everyone to new levels. You kinda have to combine skills and knowledge to ramp it up past a certain point. Nobody knows everything. What I'm seeing, between 2017 and now is that group A has dropped off drastically in output, while group B has been bringin the heat. They borrow, they share, they talk honestly and openly about what is good and bad with their mods. Personally, I think if everyone is in it for the same thing, and we can all recognize that we're making silly mods for an old, buggy game (bethesda legally owns everything you do with thier assets, btw,) we'd all have better game folders set-up. I get that a lot of effort goes into the work you do making mods and assets, but it's such a strange thing to have an ego about, considering nobody cares about you. They care about mods. The whole point of the Nexus is that everybody constantly wants better mods, not the 'prestige' of being the best at it...

The bethesda modding folks are a special bunch. All of the different kinds.


But I digress ...mental health, man. It's important. Take it from me. I know a few things about it. I'm gonna go have a beer and play Control now...


----------



## SN2716057 (Jan 5, 2020)

Finally got the good ending in The Witcher 3, now on to Hearts of Stone, and after that Blood and Wine.




Hearts of Stone


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 5, 2020)

finished chapter 2 of alan wake.
pretty good except for the movement controls......


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 5, 2020)

I love winter holidays, cause no one in Eastern Europe wants to work almost 'till the end of January. Most businesses, including my primary work, are off 'till 9th, so it's perfect time for games.
Started off with getting hammered at the corporate retreat (2 days of mountain air, vodka, cognac, sauna and more vodka), and then slowly recovering by playing Hellblade. 
After New Year got more time to play Dishonored 2. It's been on a backburner since fall, but now I'm getting the most out of it.
Already on my 3rd playthrough in a row:
1) Normal, Emily, Low Chaos, Ghost + No Kills. Just to familiarize myself with the game.
2) Hard (NG+), Emily, Total chaos and mass destruction!  Perfect for absolute ton of fun with guns and powers.
3) Very Hard (New Game), Corvo, No Powers. That's probably the hardest way to play Dishonored 2 (apart from the same thing w/ no kills or detection), but wa-a-ay too far from impossible. I'm already on Mission 5, so by the time my mini-vacation is over - I'll be done with it. Maybe even do 1 more quick achievement-hunting playthrough and possibly spend some time trying out speedrunning strats.


----------



## anicatep (Jan 5, 2020)

Dota 2


----------



## robot zombie (Jan 6, 2020)

Welp... got Skyrim up and running smooth and stable (so far) with 350 or so mods! Got Rudy ENB going and for being basically thrown together, it's looking good.

Didn't think I'd get there so soon. I decided to take a "just get it working" approach and then worry about tweaking the look and really curating the textures. It's gonna take some time... so many big packs that overlap. The only way I know to do it without creating cycles like crazy is to enable one at a time, put it loading underneath everything else, and manually override the textures I specifically want to try. For now, I slimmed them down to just what is needed for coverage. The rest of the huge competing packs will have to stay disabled until I'm ready to sift through them in detail. It's abusrd... there are quite a few decently talented texture modders out there, many of whom have gotten almost every texture in the game covered. And people just keep making more, to the point where everything has a million alts.

The REAL fun though... as I'm learning, has to do with all of the mesh swaps. A lot of texture mods now also replace the meshes. Something you actually can't do in FO4 that makes a bigger difference than textures alone can ever do. Cool right? Give the objects more detailed and interesting geometry. And it is very cool... you can totally revamp pretty much every asset in the game. The only problem is that I've now got a bunch of meshes in my setup that have had their texture paths swapped so it will only load their custom texture... probably for ensured compatibility. The modder makes it so only thier texture will load, no matter what texture you have installed. But their textures often aren't the best... or not what I want in that they stray too much from vanilla.

So what I will have to do is unpack bethesdas original meshes and textures for the game, just to have the locations for everything. so when I see a mesh-swap with a texture I don't like, I can identify that mesh and figure out which mod it is. I can also just do it using the console to get the id for the object and looking it up in xEdit, but I can't remember how. Never had to, really. From there, I can either edit the mesh to reinstate the vanilla path so it'll call whatever alternative texture I choose... OR, I can just choose the texture I want and swap it into the right folder for the mesh-swapping mod... rename it if I gotta.

What I'll probably have to do instead is disable all of the mods with meshes that change the objects texture paths to custom ones, pick the textures I actually want, and THEN go about tying them to the fancier meshes. Will be iffy if they'll even look right. I will probably have to edit the meshes to get the placement right.

Basically, it's gonna suck, but I have a feeling I won't be happy with it never being done. This is where Vortex could use some work. All I ask is for a master manifest. Give me a full break down of every file being deployed after rules are applied, alongside a list of which mod replaces what. This way I could see, right in Vortex, which mod is responsible for which mesh. As it is now, it's almost impossible to tell without going folder by folder, unless multiple mods fight over the same mesh. It's a lot of point-by-point detective work. MO2 has a feature like this... one of the few reason I'd ever have to still use it.

That's not even scratching the surface. I mean, there's a lot of that, but also SO much more. The biggest thing I'm into is the new particle lighting effects that a recent ENB update brought. Basically it makes it so you can designate any mesh that emits light to cast real dynamic light on nearby surfaces. Like, say you have an explosion at night, near a rock or something. Vanilla Skyrim won't have any direct light bouncing off the rock, the ground, the grass, etc.. With ENB particle lighting on that explosion, it casts 'real' light from the source, which makes a HUGE difference in plausibility. It basically takes vanilla's fake emittance that's baked into surfaces and replaces it with light that behaves in a completely dynamic way, bouncing off of multiple nearby surfaces with cast shadows and reflected color shifts to boot. It'll also cut through fog and volumetric light! So many possibilities. Top of my list of new things to figure out... I think for everyone right now. It's brand new and only a couple of modders really have it up and running, but the setup is tricky and it doesn't always work right.

That's a big deal, man! It's crazy to me that they're bringing in more modern lighting techniques like that. Just that alone opens up a new world when it comes to how the game can ultimately look. It can add so much depth, emphasis, and maybe even realism. It's also good for performance, in a way. The engine itself has bottlenecks for how many lights you can have, how many can flicker/cast shadows, and so on. After a certain point, hardware makes literally zero difference... it'll always perform badly because the scripting engine dictating the sources and behavior can't handle the amount of things happening... it's a distinct type of clunky-ness... like the uniform chop of half-sync. ENB's lighting has no such limits and will only cease to run smoothly when you hit a true hardware limit. Though in reality, a high end machine has more power than you'll ever use on an effect like this. It's not actually that expensive in the way it's done here. And if anything, it takes some weight off of the engine itself.

I'll be at this for months, man. I'm telling you. So much crazy shit to play with, it's kind of overwhelming me right now. Textures first, and then I'll go from there. That alone will probably take a month going back and forth as I play. And as far as other mods go, just what I have going already is a lot to tweak, not to mention the stuff I want to delve into for the first time. A lot of the VFX worth having are finicky when it comes to working with many different mods and it takes a while to figure out which ones work with what and how. It's enough for now that it all works, though I have many, many things to do...

But I think for the time being I'm just gonna log some generous hours just enjoying the game. It's been quite a while since I've played and it's already feeling pretty fresh for me. As awesome as the mods are now, I'm damned excited just to play. Plus, I have to play for a while to help determine what direction to go in with different mods. I think I'll intentionally avoid changing anything that isn't broken and just keep a notepad to log things I want to look into, or any minor anomalies I find, before just continuing to play. You gotta be careful not to spend more time modding the game than playing it. I do like modding this game a lot... that has to be obvious by now lol. But at the end of the day, it's done to maximize my experience with the game... which requires actually experiencing the game...


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 6, 2020)

silentbogo said:


> I love winter holidays, cause no one in Eastern Europe wants to work almost 'till the end of January. Most businesses, including my primary work, are off 'till 9th, so it's perfect time for games.
> Started off with getting hammered at the corporate retreat (2 days of mountain air, vodka, cognac, sauna and more vodka), and then slowly recovering by playing Hellblade.
> After New Year got more time to play Dishonored 2. It's been on a backburner since fall, but now I'm getting the most out of it.
> Already on my 3rd playthrough in a row:
> ...


I played DH2 twice and Death of the Oustider,low chaos is not half as entertaining as high chaos.I think I ended up with high chaos for every playthrough.


----------



## robot zombie (Jan 6, 2020)

This what happens when you successfully install a butt-ton of mods via the tried-and-true drag-and-drop technique. Also known as the "dartboard method." 




















Gotta say the performance and load times are an absolute DREAM compared to FO4. Without even uncapping vsync loading screens are literally ~10 seconds at most. How did they manage to make FO4 run so bad and yet offer almost no noticeable visual improvements... even making it look worse in fundamental ways? I still to this day do not understand how FO4 can run so much shittier. Everything in my Skyrim game is butter smooth. And right away it's a lot nicer to look at! I couldn't run half of this stuff on my old machine, so this will be a lot of fun! Still can't run half of what I'm running now in FO4, though. That game, I swear, will never hold a flat 60 on any machine. It's just sad, coming from that to this. It's kind of shockingly bad.


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 6, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> Gotta say the performance and load times are an absolute DREAM compared to FO4.


The problem with Fallout 4 is the load screen is tied into the refresh rate. There's a tweak to a ini file that increases the speed of loading screen or forcing the GPU into a high performance state is suppose to fix it.

The last time I played FO4 the loading screen slow down was fixed.
Edit:





						Fallout 4 - PCGamingWiki PCGW - bugs, fixes, crashes, mods, guides and improvements for every PC game
					






					www.pcgamingwiki.com
				



"Disables frame capping during loading screen to accelerate loading speed."


----------



## Drone (Jan 6, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Easily. I'm in the minority, but I actually like the WiiU version better.



Same here  I like Wii U version too



biffzinker said:


> Trying to recreate a CPU microarchitecture in a game?



Little bit unrelated but I just found this lol


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 6, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> This what happens when you successfully install a butt-ton of mods via the tried-and-true drag-and-drop technique. Also known as the "dartboard method."
> 
> Gotta say the performance and load times are an absolute DREAM compared to FO4. Without even uncapping vsync loading screens are literally ~10 seconds at most. How did they manage to make FO4 run so bad and yet offer almost no noticeable visual improvements... even making it look worse in fundamental ways? I still to this day do not understand how FO4 can run so much shittier. Everything in my Skyrim game is butter smooth. And right away it's a lot nicer to look at! I couldn't run half of this stuff on my old machine, so this will be a lot of fun! Still can't run half of what I'm running now in FO4, though. That game, I swear, will never hold a flat 60 on any machine. It's just sad, coming from that to this. It's kind of shockingly bad.


Is this the Special Edition of Skyrim?





						The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Special Edition - PCGamingWiki PCGW - bugs, fixes, crashes, mods, guides and improvements for every PC game
					






					www.pcgamingwiki.com


----------



## robot zombie (Jan 6, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> The problem with Fallout 4 is the load screen is tied into the refresh rate. There's a tweak to a ini file that increases the speed of loading screen or forcing the GPU into a high performance state is suppose to fix it.
> 
> The last time I played FO4 the loading screen slow down was fixed.


Never was fixed for me, lol. They fixed the loops and most of the CTDs... but there are still places I can try to load out from, on a totally vanilla save and have a 1 in 50 chance of 5-minute load, infinite load, or CTD. And often it'll cook into the save. It definitely gets worse when you start piling on mods. Skyrim seems less easily weighed down by comparison. The mods I'm running are as heavy, if not heavier and it still loads like it ain't doin nothing. It's actually kind of incredible. Two blinks and you're there a lot of times. Not to mention it seems like I can just keep piling on stuff and never have an FPS drop.

And yeah, I know the trick to decouple vsync on the load screens, which does help considerably, but I can tell you with them both pretty fresh in my mind, there is no comparison. Actually, I'd say Skyrim SE loads faster than most games I've played recently. No fixes or tweaks. Of course I'm modding both, so everything is skewed, but still. FO4 should have the advantage being on my 970 evo, while Skyrim SE is on my little 860 sata drive.

FO4 seems to have more problems with scripting. It completely hates being messed with... a lot like Oldrim. I think that's why mods bog down the loading screens... waiting for scripts to finish-out. Even squeaky clean scripts can easily affect it. Just certain things happening in conjunction can lead to randomly long ones, even in vanilla. One heavy weather mod will continually bog it down noticeably. Lighting mods are worse... everything to do with them is controlled via scripting. 

And then, there are infinite loops, which can be caused when a script hangs during loading (though of course there are other ways to cause one...) Typically it was set up to run that way before the loading screen started, by things that happened or were set up by the game BEFORE that point. Sometimes a while before. This is also why the solution to the loading loop is to go back to an older save. Also the reason why load times sometimes get longer as you play more, because there's more script data baked into the save for it to munch-out on. Completely unrelated to the old save size limit bug.

Just personal experience, but I think a lot of the problems with FO4's loading... and overall stability has to do with a buggy, slow, dirty script system. It's actually powerful and can do quite a lot... if you're willing to wait... forever.  I'm guessing they reworked it a little and we all know how they do with optimizing new engine features, heh.



biffzinker said:


> Is this the Special Edition of Skyrim?


Yep  Gotta go SE to mod these days. Most of the good mods from LE have been ported, and most of the best are SE-exclusive.. not to mention heavily expanded ENB functionality. And there's of course stability and general lack of critical bugs. I really mean it when I say it's rock-solid. For all of their blunders, SE was one of the best things they did for us. Only thing they've got going for them in my eyes. It took a couple (just a couple...) years but I think they've perfected that game. It runs great, it looks great, and it still gets a lot of love from modders. It can handle so much more than the old version... probably more than Fallout 4, even! It's like they forked it, and many of the things that made SE work so well didn't carry to FO4. Or at least, it wouldn't surprise me if it was true. What I've seen just today with everything I've done to the game kinda blows the newer FO4 out of the water. Majorly. The only thing I'd say was better with FO4 was movement and animation... it's a bit more granular. But like... FO4 doesn't even have any 'real' SSR! Water doesn't reflect land or objects fer chrissake! How is it that the older games could do that convincingly well, then? lol. And somehow the shadows are both far worse-looking and more expensive! The godrays are crippling with worse artifacts. All just to do what? Pack more static objects on the screen with a few measly extra polygons for their meshes? It's a baffling enigma.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 6, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> I played DH2 twice and Death of the Oustider,low chaos is not half as entertaining as high chaos.I think I ended up with high chaos for every playthrough.


Low chaos is much more challenging, though, as slicing and dicing people up is the easy way out.  Finding a non-confrontational approach when the game is wanting you to get heavyhanded is difficult.  

In any case, you effectively get 4 different times you can play with enough of a difference between them to justify it based on their different abilities, and then low and high chaos.


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 6, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> In any case, you effectively get 4 different times you can play with enough of a difference between them to justify it based on their different abilities, and then low and high chaos.


Yep. Maybe even more than that. I haven't touched any of the guides yet, so I'm discovering everything for myself, and every time there's some new weird and more efficient way to go through each level.
I think the Clockwork Mansion was the most challenging the first 2 times, but on this "hardest" playthrough I beat it while wasting only 3 bolts(one for each clockwork soldier on the way), two sleep darts (one for Jindosh, one to clear the way), and one grenade after dropping the elevator. I think the most fun in the game is finding ways to use environment to your advantage. Very Hard is the best difficulty to do so, cause you can't just go arms blazing and kill everyone (it's totally doable on Hard, though), and stealth is very restricted due to higher detection range and reaction time. And when things get tight, some interesting solution pops up, like explode some whale oil and throw a grenade when all 5-6 guards get there, or simply traverse the map through the second route and walk freely through the gate, while everyone is still distracted by explosion. I think there's at least a way to do "Ghost" on very hard with no powers, but "Clean Hands" is very-very challenging.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 6, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> I think I'm actually bored of Fallout 4. Oh well. Just downloaded Skyrim SE again. It says only 150 odd hours. That can't be right. Looks like I've got about 1000 more to go before I catch-up to FO4! I figure by next year, I should have that nice and chiseled out. Gonna come down to how good my time management is with modding it, and how much I value my current dating life. I mean, that's what? A couple hours a night? Not really too bad - better get to work
> 
> Gonna use a different mod manager this time. We'll just see how Vortex handles it, since I've got more chops with that than I do MO2 at this point.
> 
> ...



Have you considered that a big part of why FO4 doesn't allow what Skyrim does, is because of some differences in gameplay? There are no CAMPs for example, and I also believe the physics in FO4 are a bit richer than they are in Skyrim, no? It does _feel_ that way now that I'm playing FO76 (which is practically FO4).

Meanwhile... running out of display space here. Damn








robot zombie said:


> Yep  Gotta go SE to mod these days. Most of the good mods from LE have been ported, and most of the best are SE-exclusive.. not to mention heavily expanded ENB functionality. And there's of course stability and general lack of critical bugs. I really mean it when I say it's rock-solid. For all of their blunders, SE was one of the best things they did for us. Only thing they've got going for them in my eyes. It took a couple (just a couple...) years but I think they've perfected that game. It runs great, it looks great, and it still gets a lot of love from modders. It can handle so much more than the old version... probably more than Fallout 4, even! It's like they forked it, and many of the things that made SE work so well didn't carry to FO4. Or at least, it wouldn't surprise me if it was true. What I've seen just today with everything I've done to the game kinda blows the newer FO4 out of the water. Majorly. The only thing I'd say was better with FO4 was movement and animation... it's a bit more granular. But like... FO4 doesn't even have any 'real' SSR! Water doesn't reflect land or objects fer chrissake! How is it that the older games could do that convincingly well, then? lol. And somehow the shadows are both far worse-looking and more expensive! The godrays are crippling with worse artifacts. All just to do what? Pack more static objects on the screen with a few measly extra polygons for their meshes? It's a baffling enigma.



Man I got stories now too. I've had the sun rise its godrays straight through solid mountains. In my screenshot above it appears the floor gets the lighting from the Mire (hazy) outside, instead of its interior. In fact most of the lighting is royally screwed here. AO? Is that something of Alien Origin?  And yeah. God rays are just way too present. Its really a mask for all the things they didn't do.

And then the usual weirdness that is non graphical. Taking Bourbon from my pip boy has a tendency to crash the game. Not Vodka. Not Wine. Nuka Cherry also just fine. But not Bourbon. And only when the Pip boy is in 'power armor hud' mode.

Yesterday I was going to take over a workshop. Had one enemy left to kill. Apparently it felt happy spawning inside a wall. Quest impossible to finish.

Spawning after loading in or fast travelling in your CAMP has a tendency to spawn you with feet stuck in the ground. The game debugs you visibly, pushing you upwards to avoid being stuck. In one spot I had to consistently jump and look to the left or even that mechanic would fail and every fast travel to camp would make the game unplayable.

So that's what post apocalypse and a broken world looks like...


----------



## Sithaer (Jan 6, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> You gotta be careful not to spend more time modding the game than playing it. I do like modding this game a lot... that has to be obvious by now lol. But at the end of the day, it's done to maximize my experience with the game... which requires actually experiencing the game...



I know right,I also ended up doing that in the past.  

Played Skyrim since the relase date and slowly modded it up over the years,at least as much as my PCs could handle.
Mainly improving the graphics in general and various game fixes,slight addons +quality of life improvements too but nothing game breaking or anything that changes the original game too much.

Until ~3 years ago or so when I accidently deleted the entire game's folder and I could not restore it _'another game's uninstaller deleted my entire Game's folder..'_
That totally killed my mood for it,even tho I had a screen of my modlist but still.

Its only nowadays that I'm starting to miss it,the whole thing I mean and your posts are kinda triggering that old 'addiction',maybe this year after a GPU upgrade I will try SE and get back to modding.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 6, 2020)

Sithaer said:


> I know right,I also ended up doing that in the past.
> 
> Played Skyrim since the relase date and slowly modded it up over the years,at least as much as my PCs could handle.
> Mainly improving the graphics in general and various game fixes,slight addons +quality of life improvements too but nothing game breaking or anything that changes the original game too much.
> ...



The moment I go back into Skyrim is when I've got a 4K OLED in front of me. Until then its just going to be a repeat of everything that you've always already not done


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 6, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> The moment I go back into Skyrim is when I've got a 4K OLED in front of me


I'm already playing Skyrim again. Although this time it's 1440P instead of my first play through at 1080P. I blame @robot zombie for enticing me.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jan 6, 2020)

just started Metro Exodus at Christmas and im enjoying it loads, I got the gold ed for £14.99 with a £10 coupon epic is giving away . it looks stunning in 1440p.


----------



## Sithaer (Jan 6, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> The moment I go back into Skyrim is when I've got a 4K OLED in front of me. Until then its just going to be a repeat of everything that you've always already not done



Thats one way to look at it.
If I go back to Skyrim then this will be my third monitor/resolution I played the game with.
Started with 1680x1050 then 1920x1080 and now 2560x1080 which is pretty good for games like Skyrim imo but I'm yet to even check it out since I have this monitor.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 6, 2020)

AW,really compelling story.


Spoiler: pics


----------



## metalfiber (Jan 7, 2020)

Well i finished RDR1 despite getting kicked right square in the nads to start off the new year...the water heater blew and flooded half the house.  

The last two pics just about sums up the end of RDR1.







Spoiler: I got good at duels but this is ridiculous....











Spoiler: I've been redeemed...


----------



## robot zombie (Jan 7, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Have you considered that a big part of why FO4 doesn't allow what Skyrim does, is because of some differences in gameplay? There are no CAMPs for example, and I also believe the physics in FO4 are a bit richer than they are in Skyrim, no? It does _feel_ that way now that I'm playing FO76 (which is practically FO4).


Well now obviously not  But yeah, that's definitely a part of it. The physics were a huge jump forward. It's the first that can really feel good to play. I still have flashbacks to FO3's gunplay. Thier experience with Wolfenstien helped, no doubt. Picking up some tricks from id, perhaps? No doubt that eats headroom, though. All of that stuff has to be polled and dealt with frame by frame. But if physics, animations, and scripts are actually noticeably hurting frametimes to the point where maybe one too many dynamic shadows tanks it all, then they have major CPU optimization problems. Maybe that's why all of the CPU grunt in the world can't help with those deficits past a certain point... it's meaningless if you can't use it. I would think with proper allocation it wouldn't be possible to bog down the engine on stuff like that... the only limits would be your hardware. The former is something you only associate with, at this point, really old games that had far less forgiving and highly innate code limitations.

Settlements were definitely among the biggest resource hogs in the game. Actually... it all kind of goes back to the precombined meshes. Settlements can have a ton of stuff in them... more than any other locations. Even worse, the precombined meshes they use anywhere else aren't compatible with them, because almost everything has to be dynamic to be scrappable and movable. And since their system can't update on the fly (I'm calling it the 'Jenga Pipeline') you lose that critical optimization for the cell. Drawcalls skyrocket in those places. That definitely has to detract a bit from oomph to do more things visually. At its worst, it can basically sludge-out the whole graphics pipeline. So to get it working acceptably in a wider variety of situations, I could see them disabling more at other points in the rendering process globally to make sure it doesn't completely halt for some unlucky player.

Of course, if that's true, why wouldn't they make it so the engine juggles non-foundational GFX stuff dynamically... scaling back things as drawcalls and polygons increase, so it always has enough engine grunt to continue smoothly drawing all of the shapes and plopping textures, without stuff further down the pipeline ripping it back. Maybe not pretty, but maybe not that bad? At times DLL-based mods that did that with shadows and godrays were very popular and for a lot of people immensely helpful in places like a heavily built-out sanctuary or downtown boston, where the vanilla precombines themselves were bad and lead to drawcall spikes all over the place... depending on which direction you looked.

That's a lot of it... they wanted more objects and polygons across the board. More structures, piles more junk for their new crafting/building system, more complex geometry for ground, rocks, trees, and buildings... So they devised that primitive system for holding it all together... and it never worked very well. The engine often still winds up carrying the weight of all of the extra geometry. And even when the precombines are working right, they can cause performance and stability issues of their own. If that whole system worked like it was supposed to, I'm betting the whole game could've been made better. Sometimes I wonder if that's not why they nerfed reflections in FO4. You can sort of force it with the help of ENB and digging up some unused ini settings, but what you'll see is that it has major occlusion problems. It comes out all chopped up and shimmering with noise. Maybe it so happened that the new precombine/previs system interfered with the surface's ability to 'see' what it's supposed to be reflecting? I mean, it looks really old. Remember when games really first started using them and all reflections in games were basically moving, indistinct splotches of static and color? It's a lot like that.

It's kind of crazy to go back to Skyrim and see the difference in how it handled reflections. The sun, clouds, land, and trees are all clearly defined, almost never have that weird occlusion misfire where an object between you and the water casts a 'shadow' on the reflection of the land even further back and closer to the water... or cuts awkwardly into the reflection of a bridge. It actually looks nice. Adds critical depth and plausibility to exteriors. And it's something that's impossible to get out of FO4's engine. I wonder how many other things got scaled back trying to gut for new features.

To me, it just wasn't a good tradeoff. The stuff you got came at an incredibly high price, without improving the experience enough... even making it worse many times.



> Man I got stories now too. I've had the sun rise its godrays straight through solid mountains. In my screenshot above it appears the floor gets the lighting from the Mire (hazy) outside, instead of its interior. In fact most of the lighting is royally screwed here. AO? Is that something of Alien Origin?  And yeah. God rays are just way too present. Its really a mask for all the things they didn't do.


Heh, I had my godray epiphany by playing with them off until I was used to it and then turning them back on. When I did it was like a eureka moment... suddenly what I was looking at made sense. I think that's their way of hiding how bad their LODs are, and all of those terrible tree meshes... or the lack of any real lighting depth.

I don't get that... their lighting system can give so much better results than they ever get with it. I've seen plenty of games do more with less. But maybe that's bethesda's mission statement over in their offices "We shall always strive to do less with more." Probably have a big sign hanging right above where they all sit watching mod and lore videos to learn about their games.  The random ambient ghost lights are kind of case in point there. They put some effort into improving their engine sometimes, but it's like they only do it to take the laziest route possible in actually utilizing any of it. So much "butbutBUT... *sigh* WHY?! Why? You can just do this! Easily you can do it! I know there's proof. Christ... _*I*_ can do it. Why didn't you do that?"

And yeah... their AO. Is it real? Nobody knows. Some claim to have seen it. Others point to science saying it's not possible. I do know that in FO4 you can play around with it in the ini and make it possible to actually see, but it's not very good. ENB SSAO does a better job for less frames.



> And then the usual weirdness that is non graphical. Taking Bourbon from my pip boy has a tendency to crash the game. Not Vodka. Not Wine. Nuka Cherry also just fine. But not Bourbon. And only when the Pip boy is in 'power armor hud' mode.
> 
> Yesterday I was going to take over a workshop. Had one enemy left to kill. Apparently it felt happy spawning inside a wall. Quest impossible to finish.
> 
> ...


Ahhhhhh it's so REAL! Glad to see nothing's changed  Have you experienced death by car yet? I'm not sure they ever fixed it. Since many cars have havok physics, it can bug-out and think it's barreling through the air at 1000mph when it's just sitting there and you just happened to brush it while sprinting. It's gotten me a few times. First couple I didn't even know what killed me because I never saw the car. For all I knew, I just spontaneously dropped dead next to a car, for some reason.








It's a thing.



Sithaer said:


> I know right,I also ended up doing that in the past.
> 
> Played Skyrim since the release date and slowly modded it up over the years,at least as much as my PCs could handle.
> Mainly improving the graphics in general and various game fixes,slight addons +quality of life improvements too but nothing game breaking or anything that changes the original game too much.
> ...


OH man, that's rough. I lost my FO4 setup once. So many trials and tribulations to no avail. Tried to deploy a backup that should've had everything, but it was corrupted and ended up breaking my Win10 install. So I had to start from the absolute beginning with getting the machine set up before I could even think about the game. And then, when I mounted the backup image, all I really had that wasn't compromised was the file names and folder hierarchy... so the Nexus mod id numbers for every mod I had installed, at least... though not the rules and everything that takes all of the time to get right. I tried implanting the good bits over to my fresh install of everything, but either that just doesn't work great with Vortex or all of the files were actually corrupted... not sure!

I think that made it worse on me, tbh. It's just the most heart-wrenching feeling. But you know? After a short period just forgetting about it all, I went back and did it up so much better than before. I hadn't realized how many junk mods I had collected and bunk, redundant fixes and futzes had creeped in... or that I was hiding some of the best textures I had by accident. All in all, it took a couple of days from start to finish, and I never had better experiences playing the game. It was actually good for getting the stagnant air out and convincing me to change my ways. You get ingrained when you have a few hundred mods. A lot of things you might like to change are made more complicated by the fact that you've been building it up over countless hours. While when you're starting new, you can plan beforehand for anything you might want to do and not take up too much time or cause problems elsewhere. I ended up trying all sorts of new mods, while doing without other things and I can really say it was pretty worth it. Pretty rewarding, actually.

My condolences for your addiction. I truly do understand, hah. The effect it has on me is like being on Adderall. 11 years ago I had a prescription for that stuff and let me tell you, when you take it, you get this feeling about some endeavor and think to yourself "Man! I can just do THAT." And it strikes you like this big, life-altering epiphany... like whatever it is you're about to go and do is the answer to everything. I'll never forget it... it's a bizarre state of mind. What's in front of you becomes all you see and you can just keep going for hours, not noticing much else. Modding these games isn't quite on THAT level of crazy, but I can sense some of the same mechanisms turning. It really does play with your dopamine system hardcore. It's oddly similar to taking speed in how it pulls you in if you're not careful.

My balance is simple. I don't have the time and energy to miss a bunch of sleep or be consistently plopped down at home to go all the way down the rabbit hole. If I tried, I'd probably just crash instantly out in the real world  Now, if I DID have a bunch of time on my hands... the LAST thing I would want to do is pick up one of these games. It's 'goodbye world!' for me past that point. 

Have you ever modded SE before? Bit of a different creature. It's evolved pretty far beyond the days of modding LE. Definitely worth checking out if you're into that kind of thing. I think you'll appreciate what it brought out. The only real step back was the loss of parallax texture occlusion... they lost that when they left DX9 behind. :/ But everything else is pretty significantly improved, in terms of what people have been able to pull out of it, especially when it comes to editing meshes and playing with how they call textures. It can essentially do everything that was possible with parallax, along with a bunch of other things that couldn't be done if you wanted a stable game.



biffzinker said:


> I'm already playing Skyrim again. Although this time it's 1440P instead of my first play through at 1080P. I blame @robot zombie for enticing me.


Good, good. Let the hate flow through you...

I actually didn't originally pick it back up just to mod it. I've been getting back into the lore. I can now say that I think to really appreciate Skyrim's lore, you need to go back to Morrowind first. Morrowind is such a treasure trove of lore... in that game they slapped you in the face with it for the whole play through. And there was no question as to what was meant to be true, a lot of the time, anyway. Skyrim's lore is vague and mysterious. Very often it's impossible to tell what is true and what is not. But once you have a picture of the whole timeline back to Morrowind, you realize how insanely deep it actually is. You have to dig and be really observant of minute things. But the thing is, with out the lore from other games, a lot of it will seem like vague, meaningless little oddities and quips. It's easy to miss references and assume whatever it is was only supposed to be a superficial little thing... it wouldn't be missing anything that way... it seems right. But what seem like holes often aren't... you're just missing information, or haven't caught onto how it needs to go together for things to make sense on the lower levels. And of course many other things are up to interpretation, which with the way it's all written, can get really interesting. Fully experiencing Skyrim's lore is like personally witnessing legends with such scale and reach that you yourself aren't able to fully comprehend what you're witnessing. It's all relative to what you know. The more you learn, the grander and more complex it becomes. So many times playing Skyrim with new info I have these moments of like "In all my years of Skyrim I could never have imagined..." And when something clicks like that, it's as though you peered beyond the seam... like a kid finding the cookie crumbs and empty milk glass on Christmas morning. "Hah. I KNEW it!"

And the thing is you never really do 'know' it. It's always inferred or implied. But at the same time, once you catch it, you just kinda know what's really up. I appreciate those experiences for how they sort of pull the games world over you. It's a place I always enjoy being. Honestly, the writing can seem so totally hapless at times, but the synchronicities and emergent archetypes that emanate from that grab bag of writing and ideas can get on top of you when you least expect. But I mean, people often describe the universe and all of the things in it as a random mix of interacting matter and energy... so I figure even if it's accidentally brilliant - or otherwise more in my head than in the writing itself, it's still as real and substantive as life is, as a gestalt of physical interactions. Does that make sense? I guess what I'm saying is that the way the lore comes together almost makes it more real than if it all seemed like it was meant that way. That you can't know if it means anything or not only makes it seem more significant than if it was laid out plainly and linearly.

I'm betting most people who've played Skyrim don't know the origin of Sleeping Tree... it's way more than I can put in one post and really one hell of a tale that spans across parts of the ES franchise. I can tell you that. No doubt everybody sees it, but very few think anything of it. I won't go into details and instead just say that the Sleeping Tree is technically an evil, genocidal, sentient being. It'd dominate all of nirn if it wasn't dormant and homesick. It could actually be a pretty serious potential threat lol. Make no mistake, that tree has some big plans.

I think that's most of what I'm in it for at this point. That game has a never ending supply of weird shit. But you have to tap into your inner weirdness to understand it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 7, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> Good, good. Let the hate flow through you...


Nice reference!

You must enjoy writing, or have mad typing skills, cause damn bro do you punch out the novels!
(Edit; this not meant in any negative way, I find your posts very interesting most of the time!)


----------



## Rahnak (Jan 7, 2020)

I finished both Infamous: Second Son and Dishonored 2 during the holidays.

Infamous was a little disappointing. I have fond memories of the first game, so perhaps I was expecting a little more from it than I should have. Completed a "good" playthrough. Not sure if I'll attempt an evil one, if I do, it'll be a much faster playthrough. And I still have First Light to play as well. I hope it's a little better, or less repetitive, at least.

Dishonored 2 on the other hand was great. I really like the look and feel of the series, and the level design is usually pretty great as well. Jindosh's mansion was one of the most enjoyable maps I've ever played in any game. I also love how the series gives you different ways to complete the objectives and I wish more games did that. Finished a low chaos playthrough with Emily without killing anyone and being seen. I'll be sure to do a guns blazin' high chaos playthrough with Corvo.

Since then I've put a couple of hours into Monster Hunter World. I really like the premise of this game, but I wish the execution/polish was better. The UI is a complete clusterfuck and it took me a few hours to make heads or tails of it. I think I have the basic gist of it now, but man, those first hours were a wild ride and I nearly gave up on the game. The controller keymap is also pretty clunky and sadly there isn't a remap option. Aaand I'm not a big fan of the online aspect of it, but since I read you can complete the main story line on your own, it's not a huge deal.
Once I got past all that, the game is pretty enjoyable and looks like a dangerous time sink.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 7, 2020)

Finished 1 playthrough of Remnant fallen of ashes and verdict is its a fun game if you play with friends but really short despite exploring and doing every dungeon, the game expects you to play multiple times to face different bosses and different weapon drops.
On chapter 3 of Witcher 1 and the damn game has a bug where it will just crash on its own in the final segment...


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jan 7, 2020)

Rahnak said:


> Dishonored 2 on the other hand was great.


I enjoyed it too, I love the old steampunk style.


----------



## Rahnak (Jan 7, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> Ahhhhhh it's so REAL! Glad to see nothing's changed  Have you experienced death by car yet? I'm not sure they ever fixed it. Since many cars have havok physics, it can bug-out and think it's barreling through the air at 1000mph when it's just sitting there and you just happened to brush it while sprinting. It's gotten me a few times. First couple I didn't even know what killed me because I never saw the car. For all I knew, I just spontaneously dropped dead next to a car, for some reason.
> (Fallout 4) Death by car It's a thing.


This is hilarious. 



kurosagi01 said:


> On chapter 3 of Witcher 1 and the damn game has a bug where it will just crash on its own in the final segment...


Man, kudos to you. I tried playing the first game after playing the other two but I just couldn't.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 7, 2020)

Rahnak said:


> Man, kudos to you. I tried playing the first game after playing the other two but I just couldn't.


It's not that bad really once you get the hang of timing your mouse clicks to execute the combos, the constant change of styles takes a bit of time in getting used to but its quite simple to understand.
I still don't know how you actually dodge correctly(move your cursor away from the target and double click, if done correctly you will perform a dodge apparently) so I just let the game dictate whether I dodge or not based on my stats so I just go full Arnold mode majority of times.
The character model is definitely from late 2000 era and comparable to like KOTOR, the voice acting of Geralt is the same from 2&3 while the main ones like Triss is different she sounds more mature than she does in 2&3.
The only consistent character design seems to be mainly Geralt from 1-3(factoring aging) while the rest have a complete overhaul.
Not sure about other key characters but i'm sure Dandelion had change in VA aswell, the polish VAs for the games may all be the same though from 1-3.
The other thing that bothered me was I tried playing the game with polish audio and the game keeps reverting back to english after booting the game.


----------



## basco (Jan 7, 2020)

just a demo but free to try which looks like Fear:









						Trepang2 on Steam
					

Become the ultimate badass in Trepang2: A gory, action-packed FPS set in the distant future. Unleash all hell on your enemies, dodge bullets and leave a trail of destruction in this hardcore and frenetic shooter.




					store.steampowered.com
				




*NOTE: This game is not compatible with Avast. Avast deletes game files, causing crashes. If you use Avast, please add your Steam folder to exceptions before launching the game.*


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 7, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> Well now obviously not  But yeah, that's definitely a part of it. The physics were a huge jump forward. It's the first that can really feel good to play. I still have flashbacks to FO3's gunplay. Thier experience with Wolfenstien helped, no doubt. Picking up some tricks from id, perhaps? No doubt that eats headroom, though. All of that stuff has to be polled and dealt with frame by frame. But if physics, animations, and scripts are actually noticeably hurting frametimes to the point where maybe one too many dynamic shadows tanks it all, then they have major CPU optimization problems. Maybe that's why all of the CPU grunt in the world can't help with those deficits past a certain point... it's meaningless if you can't use it. I would think with proper allocation it wouldn't be possible to bog down the engine on stuff like that... the only limits would be your hardware. The former is something you only associate with, at this point, really old games that had far less forgiving and highly innate code limitations.
> 
> Settlements were definitely among the biggest resource hogs in the game. Actually... it all kind of goes back to the precombined meshes. Settlements can have a ton of stuff in them... more than any other locations. Even worse, the precombined meshes they use anywhere else aren't compatible with them, because almost everything has to be dynamic to be scrappable and movable. And since their system can't update on the fly (I'm calling it the 'Jenga Pipeline') you lose that critical optimization for the cell. Drawcalls skyrocket in those places. That definitely has to detract a bit from oomph to do more things visually. At its worst, it can basically sludge-out the whole graphics pipeline. So to get it working acceptably in a wider variety of situations, I could see them disabling more at other points in the rendering process globally to make sure it doesn't completely halt for some unlucky player.
> 
> ...



Death by car? No, but I'll keep that in mind. I think the safe solution is clear. Nuke em all! Thanks for that write up because it really does confirm many things I've always considered but never dove into. Interesting 

Exploring the code Wasteland further, yesterday I happened upon my own turret trying its best to shoot a powered billboard in my own camp. Indefinitely. Also, one of my large water purifiers (I've got 7 sitting there for caps farming, good money!) somehow now only tops up to 4 purified waters instead of the usual 5. Very mysterious. That happened right after finding the two Scorchbeasts I had shot down a few miles further away on my own CAMP's roof after fast travelling home. Yeah. 

Good things come to those who wait though. I soldier on, and happen to run into a lv 50 Legendary 3 star Sheepsquatch. And I just went out to farm Lead (dumbells ftw!) so I carried just my trusty 10mm silenced pistol. Minor panic occurs. Then, somehow, I also get ambushed by Scorched. At some point the Sheepsquatch turns to a single Scorched dude and feels content flinging dirt (or whatever it is) at him while the rest dies by my gun. So I start popping away at the Sheepsquatch. No response. For all of the painful 8 minutes I spend chipping away at that health bar (-400 ammo at least, 12 rounds per clip...lol), Mr Sheep is very happy flinging dirt at a dude who seems very happy to return one shot from a crappy Hunting Rifle.

I suppose Stealth is OP and this was intended design


----------



## moproblems99 (Jan 7, 2020)

Reading all of these posts reminds me why I stopped modding and why my love affair with Bethesda has turned sour.

When you have to spend more time modding then playing just so the game goes from suck to comical drove me nuts.  But the worsts, is that deep down, playing Skyrim felt like playing Oblivion which felt like playing Morrowind.  And the story....sigh....just flat.

All of that said, If I could play Skywind tomorrow, I'd be there in a heart beat.


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 7, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Death by car? No, but I'll keep that in mind.


I never encountered that bug but apparently it did or does still exist.





						fallout 4 death by car at DuckDuckGo
					

DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




					duckduckgo.com
				




Funny video of the deadliest enemy in FO4. *Language in video NSFW*


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 7, 2020)

FEAR3, never completed this before


----------



## Sithaer (Jan 7, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> OH man, that's rough. I lost my FO4 setup once. So many trials and tribulations to no avail. Tried to deploy a backup that should've had everything, but it was corrupted and ended up breaking my Win10 install. So I had to start from the absolute beginning with getting the machine set up before I could even think about the game. And then, when I mounted the backup image, all I really had that wasn't compromised was the file names and folder hierarchy... so the Nexus mod id numbers for every mod I had installed, at least... though not the rules and everything that takes all of the time to get right. I tried implanting the good bits over to my fresh install of everything, but either that just doesn't work great with Vortex or all of the files were actually corrupted... not sure!
> 
> I think that made it worse on me, tbh. It's just the most heart-wrenching feeling. But you know? After a short period just forgetting about it all, I went back and did it up so much better than before. I hadn't realized how many junk mods I had collected and bunk, redundant fixes and futzes had creeped in... or that I was hiding some of the best textures I had by accident. All in all, it took a couple of days from start to finish, and I never had better experiences playing the game. It was actually good for getting the stagnant air out and convincing me to change my ways. You get ingrained when you have a few hundred mods. A lot of things you might like to change are made more complicated by the fact that you've been building it up over countless hours. While when you're starting new, you can plan beforehand for anything you might want to do and not take up too much time or cause problems elsewhere. I ended up trying all sorts of new mods, while doing without other things and I can really say it was pretty worth it. Pretty rewarding, actually.
> 
> ...



Yeah I thought about it some time ago and yea probably I could make it even better than it was before,I just choose not to at least for now._ 'maybe after that future GPU upgrade like I said eariler'_
Nope I don't have Skyrim on my Pc in any form ever since that 'accident' so SE is all new to me. 

I don't have a medical level 'addiction' luckily but what I meant is that games like Skyrim can totally lock me in their world and then no playing other games or anything else since time just flies when I play/mod it.
Thats one of the reasons why I avoid it since,cause I have a 'LOT' of games in my backlog thanks to another problematic game that 'took' ~7 years from me and I'm still catching up after that and the new games are starting to stack up too.
I do have a fair bit of time on my hands _'I aint a social person' _but I'm trying to manage it nowadays and actually plan out my gaming time if its possible like following my list of games to play and whatnot.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 7, 2020)

Nothing surprises me when we talk about problems and Bethesda games.


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 7, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> FEAR3, never completed this before


I don't think I finished that one. The first, and second I did.

Something must of put me off playing any further.


----------



## Sithaer (Jan 7, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> FEAR3, never completed this before



I also had that game on hold for a long time and only played it trough like 2 years ago.
Its not that bad but from what I remember I liked Fear 2 more.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 7, 2020)

FEAR2 is IMO pretty underrated.. I have it on PS3 too, I should also complete that with PS3 just for the achievements


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 7, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Nothing surprises me when we talk about problems and Bethesda games.


I forgot about the mod that works as a unofficial patch for FO4's lingering bugs. 









						Unofficial Fallout 4 Patch
					

A comprehensive bugfixing mod for Fallout 4. The goal of the Unofficial Fallout 4 Patch (aka UFO4P) is to eventually fix every bug with Fallout 4 not officially resolved by the developers to the limit




					www.nexusmods.com


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 7, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> I forgot about the mod that works as a unofficial patch for FO4's lingering bugs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I male sure I always have that one installed, I Still have annoying stuck quest(the Confederate Ship) can’t finish and my game music is stuck in “trouble mode” no matter what I do because of it....


----------



## ixi (Jan 7, 2020)

CS:GO
Infestation: New Z
Black Squad
Player Unknown Battlegrounds


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 7, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> I forgot about the mod that works as a unofficial patch for FO4's lingering bugs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In fact I've never played FO4 but just the beginning... but about FO3, hundreds of hours..

1-5 & 4-5 is the way to go in CSGO, AWP and DesE..


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 7, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> In fact I've never played FO4 but just the beginning... but about FO3, hundreds of hours..


You should try it out with your 980 Ti this time.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 7, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> You should try it out with your 980 Ti this time.


It should run with everything maxed out? I had a 670 when I bought it and it ran 100+ fps on medium IIRC


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 7, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> It should run with everything maxed out?


More or less, don't over do it with the god rays, draw distance/object fade, and AO? The 980 Ti should be fine with AO set to HBAO+, or not.













						Fallout 4 Retested HBAO+ Performance Impact | Fallout 4 Retested HBAO+ Performance Impact | GPU & Displays
					

Fallout 4 Retested HBAO+ Performance Impact




					www.overclock3d.net
				




Hopefully later optimization in Nvidia's driver improved on the performance hit.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 8, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> FEAR3, never completed this before





biffzinker said:


> I don't think I finished that one. The first, and second I did.


I didn't even know it existed! What rock have I been under?


----------



## moproblems99 (Jan 8, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> More or less, don't over do it with the god rays, draw distance/object fade, and AO? The 980 Ti should be fine with AO set to HBAO+, or not.
> 
> Hopefully later optimization in Nvidia's driver improved on the performance hit.



That really is sad for a game that looked and played like garbage.  Even for Bethesda.  I was so excited for FO4...and so let down.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 8, 2020)

Now trying Dirt Rally 2.0 in VR, damn this looks cool, even with just only a gamepad..

e: @biffzinker this is more powerful card IMO than I thought, love this.


----------



## 64K (Jan 8, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> FEAR3, never completed this before



FEAR 3 was a disappointment for me. The series started out so good with the first FEAR which I think was a great game and I replay it every few years. Fear 2 was a step down but it was still ok. Not worth replaying imo though. Fear 3 was a step down from FEAR 2 and not a game I would recommend to anyone unless they just wanted to complete the series.

What did you think of FEAR3?


I'm currently playing an old classic point and click from 1990. The Secret of Monkey Island.


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 8, 2020)

Playing an indie post-apocalyptic city builder called Cliff Empire where you build cities on man-made cliffs built on top of mountains high above a post-apocalyptic radioactive earth. Space is at a premium, resources are at a premium, various disasters happen, and it is a game of optimization. It isn't perfectly polished, and can have somewhat of a learning...ahem...cliff that might kill your cities when you still haven't figured out how to plan for the various events, but it is fun, looks great in its own simplistic graphics way, has some innovative ideas for a citybuilder and even has an economy model that makes more sense, than say, Cities: Skylines.

For under 10$ during the Steam Sale, this is pretty nice. It runs on more or less a potato as well (I've had no issues running it even on an i3-3217U with a Quadro K2000 and my main system easily runs it maxed out at 5120x2880).


----------



## E-Bear (Jan 8, 2020)

Just rebuilt the rig under my avatar to play all these old Call of duty, Hidden and Dangerous, Battlefield. by the way what is the name of the game that came out years ago about what if the WW2 kept going on for years after 1945 and ennemies invaded americas and other countries? Not sure if it was nazi or USSR invaders thought. Thank you.


----------



## basco (Jan 8, 2020)

do ya mean wolfenstein?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 8, 2020)

E-Bear said:


> Just rebuilt the rig under my avatar to play all these old Call of duty, Hidden and Dangerous, Battlefield. by the way what is the name of the game that came out years ago about what if the WW2 kept going on for years after 1945 and ennemies invaded americas and other countries? Not sure if it was nazi or USSR invaders thought. Thank you.


Turning Point: Fall of Liberty


----------



## E-Bear (Jan 8, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> Turning Point: Fall of Liberty


Ok and I read reallybad reviews about it.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 8, 2020)

E-Bear said:


> Ok and I read reallybad reviews about it.


Maybe the first Homefront?


----------



## SN2716057 (Jan 8, 2020)

Hmm.. The Witcher 3 still keeps crashing every now and then. But I'll endure to finish this game!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 8, 2020)

E-Bear said:


> Ok and I read reallybad reviews about it.


I actually never read a review on it. I remember the game when it came out and it’s a third-person type game fighting the Nazis in the 60’s I believe in New York. 

Because it is on my list of of unplayed games I actually found a boxed copy on Amazon last week. Still waiting for it to come in.


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 8, 2020)

SN2716057 said:


> Hmm.. The Witcher 3 still keeps crashing every now and then.


Could be the memory overclock going unstable. The only time I had issues with the game crashing was related to overclocking CPU or RAM.
I've ran stress tests in the past, and everything checked out but the access pattern of a program/game revealed instability.


----------



## SN2716057 (Jan 8, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Could be the memory overclock going unstable. The only time I had issues with the game crashing was related to overclocking CPU or RAM.
> I've ran stress tests in the past, and everything checked out but the access pattern of a program/game revealed instability.


The only thing I have OC'ed atm is the GPU. I could try to to run stock..


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 8, 2020)

SN2716057 said:


> The only thing I have OC'ed atm is the GPU. I could try to to run stock..


I thought I'd mention it as a possibility since I had to loosen up the tFRC setting yesterday. Firefox was glitching out.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 8, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> I actually never read a review on it. I remember the game when it came out and it’s a third-person type game fighting the Nazis in the 60’s I believe in New York.
> 
> Because it is on my list of of unplaced games I actually found a boxed copy on Amazon last week. Still waiting for it to come in.


Saboteur fits the bill as well.  Highly underrated game. GoG version runs hassle free opposed to the Origin version (have both)


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 8, 2020)

Enderal.


----------



## robot zombie (Jan 8, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Nice reference!
> 
> You must enjoy writing, or have mad typing skills, cause damn bro do you punch out the novels!
> (Edit; this not meant in any negative way, I find your posts very interesting most of the time!)


No offense taken! I appreciate it... I do at least try to make it worth reading hehe. I've gotten pretty efficient with my typing, even though I don't use proper technique, so I still make a lot of typos. Now, with cherry reds, it's like when they show hackers in the movies.  Writing is easily one of my favorite things and has been since I learned how. I also greatly enjoy all forms of conversation. So quite often, I just go and become completely zen for awhile. I guess for me, it's one part leisure and one part thinking exercise. In a setting like this, I can relax and not worry too much about form - I can enjoy writing and thinking with fewer constraints... writing more as I might speak. I also like how the act of writing where it's going to be seen forces thought patterns that wouldn't manifest otherwise. It forces me to tie up loose ends drifting around... sort of a de-cluttering, because I can't just ramble incomprehensibly in front of people all of the time. But mostly, it's relaxation. I'm not like most people I meet... just in the way I form thoughts. I think in very clear language. It rolls out in paragraphs up there. I'm constantly stringing more together with words in order to make sense of things. And that changes the way I express myself.

I also was diagnosed with ADHD more than once, as an adult. They swear that's all that's wrong with me!   I don't think that much of it. Tried medication for a while, but it's all poison that I didn't really need to function or be happy. I just try to make the most of the good parts of what makes me different. They say many adults with ADHD devise their own coping mechanisms. Maybe that's part of why I write like I do... just sifting through the constant noise and distraction. But then, I don't fully agree with how ADHD is defined or dealt with - it's often miscategorized and abused. I think it's made to be more than what it actually is, in most cases. It's only a plight when you don't accept that you aren't normal and keep trying to function in ways that your mind doesn't have features for. Learn to navigate it and you find you can do things that other people can't do without a ton of effort, and it's natural to you.


Vayra86 said:


> Death by car? No, but I'll keep that in mind. I think the safe solution is clear. Nuke em all! Thanks for that write up because it really does confirm many things I've always considered but never dove into. Interesting
> 
> Exploring the code Wasteland further, yesterday I happened upon my own turret trying its best to shoot a powered billboard in my own camp. Indefinitely. Also, one of my large water purifiers (I've got 7 sitting there for caps farming, good money!) somehow now only tops up to 4 purified waters instead of the usual 5. Very mysterious. That happened right after finding the two Scorchbeasts I had shot down a few miles further away on my own CAMP's roof after fast travelling home. Yeah.
> 
> ...


I don't know if it's intentional, but OP stealth is definitely a foundational mechanic at this point. It's a lot of people's favorite build! In Skyrim, once you max your stealth perks, you can basically sprint up to anything in the game and one-shot it with a 15x damage-boosted iron dagger. Defense becomes completely irrelevant. Nobody can touch you... and you basically run around vulcan-gripping everyone you see. And they never see you!

The turret glitch... I'm surprised to see that in 76. Must've been something that was fixed in the unofficial patch before, because I've seen it, but not in a long time. The last time it happened, I was in sanctuary, just crafting away, when I heard all of my turrets going off towards the front. See, up there I had them arranged on raised platforms in steps. On the top, there were 4 heavy turrets. On the middle were two heavy laser turrets and two rocket turrets. On ground level were 4 regular turrets and two shottys. I had three of these built-up, each pointed at enemy spawns. When they go, it's something to see. Just hellfire. Nothing makes it out of the spawn point. By the time I got over there, all 20 or so of my settlers were dead in a pile in front of it, save for Preston Garvey, who was just downed and talking shit at them. Every time he gets up, they resume fire and drop him again. And then, when I got close enough, they turned on me! I had to use the console to get at them and dismantle them.



moproblems99 said:


> Reading all of these posts reminds me why I stopped modding and why my love affair with Bethesda has turned sour.
> 
> When you have to spend more time modding then playing just so the game goes from suck to comical drove me nuts.  But the worsts, is that deep down, playing Skyrim felt like playing Oblivion which felt like playing Morrowind.  And the story....sigh....just flat.
> 
> All of that said, If I could play Skywind tomorrow, I'd be there in a heart beat.


I can understand that. I think the only attitude to have when playing them is that they're never gonna be anything other than what they are. I've never enjoyed the main storylines. I'm more interested in the side lore... the worlds themselves. Otherwise, yeah... the main stories suck and are full of holes, and the gameplay is clunky and broken. And there are the bugs.

I always laugh... people make mods to try and make Skyrim play like dark souls, or turn it into a realistic survival sim. And it always winds up being a terrible slog to get through. I think you either get into the power fantasy angle or you don't.

The lore really is interesting, though. Maybe it's just because I've read a lot about different regions and philosophies, but I think they tie together so many different aspects of different ways humans have tried to solve for the universe in a way that's not like any of the real beliefs it's based off of, but comes off perfectly harmonious and genuine. There's a lot to pull back, but it's not right in front of you. Has a way of drawing me in.



Chloe Price said:


> Nothing surprises me when we talk about problems and Bethesda games.


Haha, nope! And yet somehow we get to lambasting thier games and suddenly everyone's playing them. It's weird how all across the net, bethesda's biggest detractors also get further into it than anyone else. Maybe they're smarter than we give them credit for?



biffzinker said:


> I forgot about the mod that works as a unofficial patch for FO4's lingering bugs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, that is a must have for sure. At this point, it really does fix the majority.



INSTG8R said:


> I male sure I always have that one installed, I Still have annoying stuck quest(the Confederate Ship) can’t finish and my game music is stuck in “trouble mode” no matter what I do because of it....


The USS Constitution quest? I think I had the same thing once. I'm betting there's still a raider/scavver left somewhere that spawned outside the worldspace or something. But anywho...

It's going to depend on where you're at in the quest, but you might consult this list of quest stages to find the one you're at, go into the console, and type setstage MS11 [quest stage after where you're stuck] to advance it past that point and hopefully resume the rest of the quest. If not, setstage MS11 840 is supposed to take you to the last stage of the questline.

May take some experimenting there, but a solution is in what I just described... somewhere.

If you just want to stop the music, you could try one of these. They always worked for me.

removemusic MUSzCombat
removemusic MUSzDLC01CombatMechanist
removemusic MUSzDLC01CombatMechanistMinions
removemusic DLC04MUSzCombatArena
removemusic DLC04MUSzCombatRobcoArena


----------



## moproblems99 (Jan 9, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> I can understand that. I think the only attitude to have when playing them is that they're never gonna be anything other than what they are. I've never enjoyed the main storylines. I'm more interested in the side lore... the worlds themselves. Otherwise, yeah... the main stories suck and are full of holes, and the gameplay is clunky and broken. And there are the bugs.
> 
> I always laugh... people make mods to try and make Skyrim play like dark souls, or turn it into a realistic survival sim. And it always winds up being a terrible slog to get through. I think you either get into the power fantasy angle or you don't.
> 
> The lore really is interesting, though. Maybe it's just because I've read a lot about different regions and philosophies, but I think they tie together so many different aspects of different ways humans have tried to solve for the universe in a way that's not like any of the real beliefs it's based off of, but comes off perfectly harmonious and genuine. There's a lot to pull back, but it's not right in front of you. Has a way of drawing me in.



Truth.  Morrowind is forever in my heart.  It used to be my all time favorite but The Witcher just came and took that.  I used to just sit there and read books in Morrowind.  About 3am on a Wednesday night.  Sitting in Ald' hrun....reading books.  May have been many of the mind altering substances floating around....maybe not.  I may forget the game but I'll never forget the feelings playing the game.


----------



## SN2716057 (Jan 9, 2020)

A blast from the past: Shadow Company: left for dead


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 9, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> The USS Constitution quest? I think I had the same thing once. I'm betting there's still a raider/scavver left somewhere that spawned outside the worldspace or something. But anywho.


The amount of laps I’ve run around that ship looking for that one missing raider...I’ll try your music fix. It’s literally my current game state since I last played it...


----------



## Frick (Jan 9, 2020)

VulkanBros said:


> Outer Worlds - finally playable after switching from GTX 970 to RTX 2070 Super......interesting game by the way



On very high settings I assume.

BTW, the USS Constitution thing in Fallout 4 is one of many sharkjumps in that game.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 9, 2020)

youngblood got RTX update so I'm trying that out
runs 80-90 fps RT with no dlss and +110 fps with dlss quality mode

btw can you guess which one is dlss and which is no dlss

 1.






2.


----------



## Rahnak (Jan 9, 2020)

@cucker tarlson First one is with DLSS on?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 9, 2020)

Rahnak said:


> @cucker tarlson First one is with DLSS on?


yes
it's noticeable


----------



## Rahnak (Jan 9, 2020)

Yeah, some areas are pretty blurry. And is the RTX implementation any good?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 9, 2020)

Rahnak said:


> Yeah, some areas are pretty blurry. And is the RTX implementation any good?


I don't notice blurry,I notice more jaggies
Still,it's pretty good for a 30% performance uplift

The game has RTX reflections,and they're pretty detailed.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Jan 9, 2020)

INSTG8R said:


> Saboteur fits the bill as well.  Highly underrated game. GoG version runs hassle free opposed to the Origin version (have both)



The Saboteur is one of my favorite games. I don't know why, but I've got two physical copies of the game. I probably picked up a second copy to give to my younger brother and never did or just forgot.....or maybe he ended up beating the game and gave it back?


----------



## delshay (Jan 9, 2020)

I just finished "SOMA". Not bad considering I got this free from EPIC a few months back..


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 9, 2020)

Yesterday the heat scrambled my brain, so I was only in the mood for TRII.
But surely Lara will never get those keys in her pocket?


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 9, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Yesterday the heat scrambled my brain, so I was only in the mood for TRII.


You should come to Alaska to cool off. 
Last week and half it's been between -15 -22 Fahrenheit (lowest at my house.)


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 9, 2020)

neatfeatguy said:


> The Saboteur is one of my favorite games. I don't know why, but I've got two physical copies of the game. I probably picked up a second copy to give to my younger brother and never did or just forgot.....or maybe he ended up beating the game and gave it back?


Grab it on GoG for cheap and enjoy it again. It’s wonky on Origin with it not working with a gamepad plugged in on start.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 10, 2020)

-30c is a tad low for me and 29c is a bit toasty. Still, there's always this to cool down with:


----------



## robot zombie (Jan 10, 2020)

Still Skyrimming away. It's like a new game for me now, and yet nostalgic at the same time.

Both the ENB and the weather mod I'm using have too much bloom for my taste, and also looks a little dim on my monitor... though to be fair it's neither calibrated nor high quality, so there's that. But it looks pretty good out of the gate. I'll have to get some comparisons... it does some very interesting and unexpected things. Adds what I think are quite a few significant features to the engine's rendering. Not so much next level as things it always should've had, but just the lighting stuff alone is worth it. It adds considerable sophistication.. just some interesting finesse. Each individual thing is subtle, but the cumulative impact is something I think I can never go without again.

The complex particle lighting is by far the most interesting to me right now. All fire-based light sources (and many other things that glow) cast light and shadows that's something like GI... in a practical sense anyway. It is what it sounds like... it bounces particles out at the geometry and activates the corresponding pixels in the specular and to a lesser degree, normal maps, depending on density, frequency of collision, and distance. The objects that get hit have a slight fake bounce, slightly illuminating all nearby surfaces with diffused lighting, as well. It responds to fog and and cubemaps, for metallic and glass surfaces. Because of how it scatters, fires and torches no longer look like glaring yellow blobs with orange outlines. The actual diffusion makes the flames look more organic and defined.

In doing all of this, it casts directional shadows relative to the source. Some of them are real, but many of them are phantom in that the newly shadowed area appears to have become darker than the newly-illuminated one. This results in shadows often being flipped-around to look how they're supposed to. The light also bleeds into shadows... in vanilla the shadows have basically no light from the "source." With CPL you instead see a slight directional fade. It lays them down more gently with less of that fake exaggerated look. It also fixes perspective issues with AO, where it's completely even on all edges of something, with no apparent shadow directionality where light is hitting it at an angle. The side being hit directly gets cancelled out by the CPL, while the one actually being occluded gets emphasis.

I could go on and on about this. I don't know nearly enough to really say what it's all about. I'm just describing what I see visually. The way the ENB as a whole handles shadows, fog, volumetric and dynamic light leads to both more intuitively distinguishable object/surface separation, and and overall more natural, less video-gamey look. When you toggle, the difference is immediate. You realize how fucking weird the game actually looks without it. With all of the fancy new stuff, the game generally has the appearance of having more contrast, while actually having far less in many places. You lose sight of a good chunk of texture detail in places, but I think that's not so much a compromise as it is a preference. I personally prefer to give up some detail for a smoother, less jarring overall presentation. I feel like by default 4k (and definitely 8k!) textures look almost too crisp. Seeing every edge and contour with equal emphasis in this pixel-perfect way takes me out of the image in a big way sometimes. I feel like they shouldn't look uniformly detailed if the light isn't uniform across the surface. You'll see less detail in what isn't lit. And sometimes you'll see more in what is. Other times, you may see less becase the light is glaring or illuminating fog that occuldes the stuff behind it! But no matter what the case may be, I think materials always present themselves more convincingly as what they want you to think they are when the lighting reacts to the whole surface in a more dynamic way.

I guess that's the big thing it's doing with all of the singular changes it makes. Adding emphasis to certain places while removing it from others. Kind of like a very smart bloom and brightness/contrast adjustment. Probably what people are fruitlessly hoping to see when they push those sorts of things to 11 and completely fry the look of the game. ^_^ It would not be possible to tweak some simple sliders and do what ENB can now do in this game.

Performance isn't bad on my 3900x/RTX 2060 machine. For 1080/60 it's almost perfect. And it seems 6gb vram is plenty enough to run 4k everything... and even 8k on large things. Custom higher res dynamic lods, too. Ultra settings. Cranked godrays, distance, shadows, reflections... everything. Tons more grass with high-res texture. Thicker trees with more polygons and 4k/8k textures. Whatever weather and lighting. None of that bogs it down at all. The ENB just eats 5-10 (of 60) FPS very sporadically in the heaviest spots. For a rare worst-case, I'm fine with that!

Safe to say a fully loaded ENB (I forgot I'm also using ReShade for FXAA, ambientlight, and finesharpen,) will probably start to put a hurting on anything short of a 1070ti. I'm *juuusst* in that sweet spot of running the game smoothly.

Vanilla with just Vivid Weathers looks flat, stark, and washed out compared to this. You see every sharp, simple edge... with little to no ambient occlusion on the textures. Or you see those perfectly uniformly dark occluded corners. Without even having proper DoF, it looks papery. Though even DoF doesn't help that much on its own. In conjunction with other things I think it is a bit easier to look at... saves my brain from trying to judge the differences in distance between the objects that it finds strange because they're missing the cues it's used to following. When I see everything sort of smushed flat on the depth plane, it does hurt my brain a little bit... just feels like too much going on when you're closer to something.

I'm really selling it all short, tbh. To me the difference is huge. I haven't touched on half of what it does. That particle lighting is just the beans though, man. I'll do some comparisons at some point. Another thing I could mention is water. It fixes the transparency to show more realistic diffusion... instead of being milky it's just a slight haze. The color is darkened as well. It gets more dynamic splashing. But my favorite part is how it adds diffraction from the wave peaks to surfaces underwater, where the light is hitting straight on. I think you can see it in one of the screenshots. It basically replaces the whole water system, only using the textures and meshes you have installed. Goes down to more minute things like displacement and the behavior of the waves.

...it's just... a lot of little things like that. Several more.

Keep in mind with these I've done little to no adjustment. This is just after normal setup. I just installed everything, including extras, and left the default config. At some point I'll start trying to balance it better to not be as overdone, but right now I'm sticking with it to get a feel for it and decide if I _want_ to try to tweak it. If I decide to swap weather mods, it would be wiser to take the ENB set-up for that one instead. I could always make the ENB files into a mod so I can try toggling. Dunno how well it'll work with SE, though. That said, I think it does some interesting things as-is... I'm very impressed with it. Not just compared to what I'm used to with FO4's worse visuals and much, much more basic ENB, but compared to other games. It may still be just an old game with many incorrigibly old-school quirks, but I can honestly say I get wowed regularly by what I now see, and it does a good job of enticing me to play more and goes a long way towards making me want to connect more with the experience of just being in the world. People say graphics don't matter... I think that's moot because visuals still do... and that's not just graphics. But I'd still argue that the best you can get is always what you want... that's just common sense to me. It's like... if you enjoy music a lot, you probably don't need the best setup to get totally immersed - even something basic or even shitty would be fine. But hearing your favorite music on big, even-toned, kickass speakers is still a huge benefit!


Spoiler: screenshot dump


----------



## Hyderz (Jan 10, 2020)

Playing hearthstone battlegrounds


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jan 10, 2020)

Masterworked my Nezarec's Sin helmet! X3


----------



## jaggerwild (Jan 10, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> Still Skyrimming away. It's like a new game for me now, and yet nostalgic at the same time.
> 
> Both the ENB and the weather mod I'm using have too much bloom for my taste, and also looks a little dim on my monitor... though to be fair it's neither calibrated nor high quality, so there's that. But it looks pretty good out of the gate. I'll have to get some comparisons... it does some very interesting and unexpected things. Adds what I think are quite a few significant features to the engine's rendering. Not so much next level as things it always should've had, but just the lighting stuff alone is worth it. It adds considerable sophistication.. just some interesting finesse. Each individual thing is subtle, but the cumulative impact is something I think I can never go without again.
> 
> ...



 Dude, nobody is gonna read your books NOBODY! Turn it down a few paragraphs........


----------



## 64K (Jan 10, 2020)

jaggerwild said:


> Dude, nobody is gonna read your books NOBODY! Turn it down a few paragraphs........



Some people must be reading them because he generally gets likes on his posts. There's no reason to be bothered if you don't want to read them. Just use the scroll wheel.


----------



## jaggerwild (Jan 10, 2020)

Keep sending in your money, I'm sure you got pull 64K!


----------



## 64K (Jan 10, 2020)

jaggerwild said:


> Keep sending in your money, I'm sure you got pull 64K!



Actually I have no pull at all. The mods are fair here no matter if I'm a supporter or not. In fact I got banned from a thread last month for breaking a forum rule.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 10, 2020)

64K said:


> Actually I have no pull at all. The mods are fair here no matter if I'm a supporter or not. In fact I got banned from a thread last month for breaking a forum rule.


Me too!


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 10, 2020)

64K said:


> Some people must be reading them because he generally gets likes on his posts. There's no reason to be bothered if you don't want to read them. Just use the scroll wheel.


I’ll admit I skim over them but they are always well written


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 11, 2020)

jaggerwild said:


> Dude, nobody is gonna read your books NOBODY! Turn it down a few paragraphs........


As no one else is complaining, you seem to be alone in that opinion. If you don't want to read it, just skip past or add him to your ignore list. There's no need to be so uncivilized and rude.


----------



## metalfiber (Jan 11, 2020)

Playing the new Tomb Wars...i mean the new Star Raider staring Larry Croft the jedi...Well, you get the gist of what the basic game play is like to me anyhow. Good story, graphics and game play make for a good game.







Potato sacks is one of the many useless treasures you'll find. I haven't found the ones that says Idaho or Irish on them yet.






If you wish to cut down on the bloatware run exe out of the steam folder and only one store is needed to run the game.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 11, 2020)

metalfiber said:


> If you wish to cut down on the bloatware run exe out of the steam folder and only one store is needed to run the game.


So it'll run offline as well? A new Star Wars game that is actually DRM free?!? If true WOW!


----------



## sam_86314 (Jan 11, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> So it'll run offline as well? A new Star Wars game that is actually DRM free?!? If true WOW!


And an EA game at that...

They'll probably "fix" it at some point.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 11, 2020)

sam_86314 said:


> And an EA game at that...
> 
> They'll probably "fix" it at some point.


Hope not... Might try to grab it while the going is good.


----------



## metalfiber (Jan 11, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> So it'll run offline as well? A new Star Wars game that is actually DRM free?!? If true WOW!



Not DRM free. Only one store runs but not both of them. Origin runs but Steam does not. Both will run with the desktop shortcut and I do play offline.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 11, 2020)

playing the new treasure hunt missions in youngblood





this is pretty cool,look at the scope


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 11, 2020)

metalfiber said:


> Not DRM free. Only one store runs but not both of them. Origin runs but Steam does not. Both will run with the desktop shortcut and I do play offline.


Cool, thanks for clarifying.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 12, 2020)

I got a special place in my heart for wolfenstein games.I liked new colossus,I like youngblood too.Anything that lets me kill nazis in spectacular fashion.






as a bonus this game is a cool showcase for so many of the new technologies
Vulkan API,half precision,async compute,VariableRateShading,RTX reflections and DLSS - this game got it all.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 12, 2020)

jaggerwild said:


> Dude, nobody is gonna read your books NOBODY! Turn it down a few paragraphs........



Speak for yourself. Short attention span is a personal issue, not a collective one.



cucker tarlson said:


> playing the new treasure hunt missions in youngblood
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very impressive... when my body is ready for another high adrenaline experience this will be the one... Kinda do want to wait until I have a capable card for all the eye candy.



metalfiber said:


> Playing the new Tomb Wars...i mean the new Star Raider staring Larry Croft the jedi...Well, you get the gist of what the basic game play is like to me anyhow. Good story, graphics and game play make for a good game.
> 
> View attachment 141930
> 
> ...



Larry Croft. Throw in some Leisure Suit and I think we've got a winner.


----------



## Camper7 (Jan 12, 2020)

Guitar said:


> Just curious what everyone is playing currently.
> 
> I've just started The Witcher having owned it for a while. It's actually pretty interesting so far and I'm not an RPG guy (I did complete Skyrim). About 5 hours in and I think I'll finish it...maybe. Then the usual like CS:GO and L4D2. I've also been playing some Breaking Point (Arma 3 DayZ) but it is nowhere near as good as the original mod.



Now I am currently playing "Phoenix Point". Can't just stop because it is so fun.


----------



## DirtyLK (Jan 12, 2020)

Trying out some old games missed  Mafia 2 & Witcher 2 these days


----------



## moproblems99 (Jan 12, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Speak for yourself. Short attention span is a personal issue, not a collective one.



I will say, I have been browsing the site on mobile more lately, and I swear some of the posts I am scrolling through next week while reading or trying to skip over.  However, they are good books and I don't have a problem with them.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 12, 2020)

64K said:


> FEAR 3 was a disappointment for me. The series started out so good with the first FEAR which I think was a great game and I replay it every few years. Fear 2 was a step down but it was still ok. Not worth replaying imo though. Fear 3 was a step down from FEAR 2 and not a game I would recommend to anyone unless they just wanted to complete the series.
> 
> What did you think of FEAR3?


Haven't completed it yet, been using my HTPC last few days. I guess I'll continue that soon 

Dirt Rally 2.0 in VR is hella cool (even with just a gamepad!), played that last time when I used my main PC


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 12, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> I will say, I have been browsing the site on mobile more lately, and I swear some of the posts I am scrolling through next week while reading or trying to skip over.  However, they are good books and I don't have a problem with them.


Originally @robot zombie's reply started out as a few paragraphs, and more was added later on. I don't have a problem with the length of the post it's just he might need to work on deciding when to leave his post alone. Cutback on adding further edits?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 12, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Originally @robot zombie's reply started out as a few paragraphs, and more was added later on. I don't have a problem with the length of the post it's just he might need to work on deciding when to leave his post alone. Cutback on adding further edits?


I think he's just fine. His posts are very interesting and well thought out most of the time, are generally informative and very rarely offensive to anyone, in fact I can't remember an instance of him being offensive. He's not violating any of the forum rules(that I can find). I say live and let live.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 12, 2020)

Or use spoiler-tags  If I post often pics to let's say, for your PC atm or nostalgic hardware club, I'll use spoilers since it feels that I post often and I don't want to take all the space from one page. 

And I also do read his posts. And overall, TPU is a nice community, hard to be mad or an asshole to anyone here, unlike in many other forums.

Sorry for the offtopic.


----------



## Rahnak (Jan 12, 2020)

Started a new map on Factorio today. So much new stuff since the last time I played it. And I keep thinking on how I can optimize things. RIP free time.


----------



## moproblems99 (Jan 12, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Originally @robot zombie's reply started out as a few paragraphs, and more was added later on. I don't have a problem with the length of the post it's just he might need to work on deciding when to leave his post alone. Cutback on adding further edits?



Oh, I have no problem with them. I read most of them.  I was just saying it takes a long time to scroll through them on mobile so I can sympathize with Jagger.  He just didn't need to be so salty about it.  @robot zombie  should continue to be himself.


----------



## jallenlabs (Jan 13, 2020)

Still playing modded DoW 40k Soulstorm.  And COD: MW multiplayer daily.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 13, 2020)

Played few tracks of Dirt Rally 2.0, holy balls that looks nice with VR, especially the rainy levels. The raindrops really make seeing the track harder.

Also I turn the gamepad around like a steering wheel, just like everyone of us did as a kid when playing racing games.


----------



## jormungand (Jan 13, 2020)

Ahhhhh back to the grind!!! Iceborne its on!!


----------



## Deleted member 158293 (Jan 13, 2020)

X-Morph: Defense

Surprisingly good tower defence game, especially fun co-op.


----------



## metalfiber (Jan 13, 2020)

Little padawan in darkside training...







Spoiler: Padawan passing darkside test...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 13, 2020)

jormungand said:


> Ahhhhh back to the grind!!! Iceborne its on!!


Looks like you might need an inexpensive Windows key.








						URCDKeys Hot Sale: Genuine Software at Over 80% Off
					

URCDKeys brings in 2020 with a hot new sale on popular genuine, globally-valid Microsoft software. This comes just in time as Microsoft prepares to pull the plug on support for Windows 7 for most people. Get genuine Windows 10 Pro for as little as $12.73 for TechPowerUp readers, an 80% discount...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## EzioAs (Jan 13, 2020)

Playing Shadow of the Tomb Raider these last few days. The pacing of this game is terrible, especially compared to the previous two.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 13, 2020)

EzioAs said:


> Playing Shadow of the Tomb Raider these last few days. The pacing of this game is terrible, especially compared to the previous two.


Rise of the Tomb Raider was my personal favourite of these newer ones. Shadow was a disappointment, not a bad game, but it could've been better.


----------



## Dmu (Jan 13, 2020)

Any Trackmania players here ?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 13, 2020)

well, looking at Wolfenstein saga history and walkthrough made me play a bit of "Old Blood"

and i know it's meant to be a nervous fast paced FPS but i like to do it "suppressed Luger p08 and dagger/pipe" (i know i know it's not a Luger p08 but the model for it ... is ... )

hilarious is also the amount of easter eggs (like the nord helmet, from Skyrim obviously, in the beginning at the cable car station assault before the prison chapter)

Cacodemon? aye sure does ... also good references from the devs  Hamlet ahah didn't expect that one


not sure for that one... but that helmet also seems familiar .... but i can't put my finger on the reference

after some research, it seems it is not a easter egg hehe ...

but that ... one is 


almost died laughing at that one ... 


a ... "Grammar Nazi" ... clever


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 13, 2020)

Finally (pun intended) started really playing FF XV. This is a hella demanding game, with 980 Ti there are some ~50ish fps drops in intensive areas.


----------



## EzioAs (Jan 13, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Finally (pun intended) started really playing FF XV. This is a hella demanding game, with 980 Ti there are some ~50ish fps drops in intensive areas.



See you in a few months I guess 

I actually haven't played FFXV yet but I suppose it will take quite a while to complete, assuming you don't speedrun the main quests only.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 14, 2020)

My first playthrough and I'm pretty sure that there will be hella lot stuff left behind this time, it always takes many playthroughs to "really" complete a FF game.. been playing the series for over 20 years


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 14, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> My first playthrough and I'm pretty sure that there will be hella lot stuff left behind this time, it always takes many playthroughs to "really" complete a FF game.. been playing the series for over 20 years


The first FF was my first. Got it in 1990, so literally 30 years here. Good grief! Has it really been that long?...


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 14, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> The first FF was my first. Got it in 1990, so literally 30 years here. Good grief! Has it really been that long?...


I turn 30 in May and I still feel like a teen. Time goes far too fast.


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 14, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> The first FF was my first. Got it in 1990, so literally 30 years here. Good grief! Has it really been that long?...


You might be revealing your age if it was 30 years ago.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 14, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> The first FF was my first. Got it in 1990, so literally 30 years here. Good grief! Has it really been that long?...


Yeah thanks..remember playing it top down and finishing it on NES...


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 14, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> I turn 30 in May and I still feel like a teen. Time goes far too fast.


Take care of yourself now because old age is fast approaching, and you might regret it in the future.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 14, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> You might be revealing your age if it was 30 years ago.


Yeah, but I didn't say how old I was at that time...hehehe


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 14, 2020)

On chapter 5 now of Witcher 1..56 hours which isn't too bad tbh I did skip lot of chapter 4 side quest though as I'm strong enough to just finish the game now and proceed to 2.
Overall its not bad for late 2000s game, VA is decent for main cast with some being a bit plain. Give the game a 7/10 as a whole, there is a lot of lore/references to events from the books that gets mentioned.
Started playing World War Z with my brother and cousin, the gameplay reminds me a lot of L4D and Tom clancy game. The graphics even looks like a Tom clancy/Ubisoft game but runs a lot smoother than a Ubisoft game? Come on Ubisoft..fix your stability for games.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 14, 2020)

kurosagi01 said:


> finish the game now and proceed to 2


you can import the saves form w1 into w2 and all meaningful choices you've made in w1 will be referenced and used in w2


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 14, 2020)

ne6togadno said:


> you can import the saves form w1 into w2 and all meaningful choices you've made in w1 will be referenced and used in w2


And then on to 3


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 14, 2020)

ne6togadno said:


> you can import the saves form w1 into w2 and all meaningful choices you've made in w1 will be used in w2


Pretty much my plan, which is why I decided to start with W1 from my original playthrough. I actually played 2 first before touching 1 as I thought I may not like the gameplay of W1 but got used to it and enjoyed it.
Then finish W2 and then transfer to W3.
Although I may take a short break from Witcher and play Star Wars Fallen order before jumping in Witcher 2.


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 14, 2020)

kurosagi01 said:


> Started playing World War Z with my brother and cousin, the gameplay reminds me a lot of L4D and Tom clancy game. The graphics even looks like a Tom clancy/Ubisoft game but runs a lot smoother than a Ubisoft game? Come on Ubisoft..fix your stability for games.


Vulkan on AMD, Dx12 on Nvidia (here vulkan causes tearing and some users report increased amount of crashes).
Enemies aren't bullet sponges like in Division.
Bought it on new year's to pass the time. It's fun but it could use some extra content. But hey, it costs 20 bucks or so?
Core gameplay is ok, and guns feel right.


----------



## 64K (Jan 14, 2020)

I'm finally getting around to playing Wolfenstein: The New Order and I'm having a lot of fun with it. Killing massive amounts of Nazis just never gets old.


----------



## kapone32 (Jan 14, 2020)

I was on the fence about Jedi Fallen Order and as such did not pull the trigger on it until Epic offered a $10 card. I never bought Battlefront and I have Battlefront 2 because of the campaign. Jedi fallen order is the best Star Wars game of it's kind since Battlefront on the Playstation 2. The controls are intuitive the levels are challenging and the progression is great (Am i actually talking about a Star Wars game published by EA???). I would recommend this game to anyone.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 14, 2020)

orichalcum quests 















Chloe Price said:


> Finally (pun intended) started really playing FF XV. This is a hella demanding game, with 980 Ti there are some ~50ish fps drops in intensive areas.
> 
> View attachment 142144


vxao looks amazing
easily one of my favorite technologies that made it into pc games in the last few years
in rotr normal ao vs vxao is like switching between a game and real life


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 14, 2020)

Final Fantasy 7 remake got delayed until April 10th.


----------



## ShurikN (Jan 15, 2020)

There's a bunch of new and old events in Apex Legends in the next 2 weeks, so I got back into it after a while. I tend to play daily until I max out the season at lvl 110, and then take a break for a month til the new season comes. And for events like these ofc.

Gonna take a small break on Path of Exile, playing Solo Self-found can be frustrating. Besides, the season is long.
I'll probably use that time to finish Blasphemous. I'm probably at 50ish% completion atm. And hopefully finish Hollow Knight.
Gotta try and finish a bunch of stuff now before starting Shadow of the TR.

Dying Light man... I dont know If I have the time and will to complete the expansion. Compared to the base game, it's an absolute snooze fest. The verticality that made the game great is completely removed in the expansion. Instead of traversing the rooftops and walls you drive a buggy across acres of bland and copy-pasted fields and crops... I'm reeeeeeally not loving it.


----------



## Cvrk (Jan 15, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> I turn 30 in May and I still feel like a teen. Time goes far too fast.


I am 30 and I envy you. For me there is a lot of pressure, adult life is very hard. I also love the country where you live. Finland seems amazing. 

I am playing _PUBG_, a lot! And _WRATH - Aeon of Ruin_


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 15, 2020)

Cvrk said:


> I am 30 and I envy you. For me there is a lot of pressure, adult life is very hard. I also love the country where you live. Finland seems amazing.
> 
> I am playing _PUBG_, a lot! And _WRATH - Aeon of Ruin_



Shitty age group isn't it, the 30s? You can't sell being a party animal / raving student anymore, and you lack the experience of the real adults that have gone through the motions... 

Who the hell do we belong to. On the plus side, apparently older people do like us because we remind them of how they used to be and what they've gone through. I haven't decided yet whether they just like to laugh about us or share our feelings...

Did I just reveal my age... 34. There u have it.


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 15, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Shitty age group isn't it, the 30s? You can't sell being a party animal / raving student anymore, and you lack the experience of the real adults that have gone through the motions...
> 
> Who the hell do we belong to. On the plus side, apparently older people do like us because we remind them of how they used to be and what they've gone through. I haven't decided yet whether they just like to laugh about us or share our feelings...
> 
> Did I just reveal my age... 34. There u have it.


Same age. The worst part is when your friends are already moving on starting their families and you're like "I've got time...". Hell, my COO has two daughters that go to school already and he's 5 or 6 years younger.


----------



## Sensates (Jan 16, 2020)

Also in my 30s, I don't get the pop culture these days, but at least there are games to fall back to lol.

Currently trying to finish Doom, what a great game. RDR2 already losing me...


----------



## kapone32 (Jan 16, 2020)

Well I was loving Jedi Fallen order but saw a deal on Control and have been playing that ever since. I would not get lifted (For all of us Canadians that enjoy the Government of Canada's offerings) or drunk before playing though because the game is pretty out there in terms of story. I think I am good until CP 2077 launches now. I don't even have RDR2 on my radar anymore (for now).


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 16, 2020)

Cvrk said:


> I am 30 and I envy you. For me there is a lot of pressure, adult life is very hard. I also love the country where you live. Finland seems amazing.
> 
> I am playing _PUBG_, a lot! And _WRATH - Aeon of Ruin_


for me my early twenties were the worst.
paying my university tuition on shitty money they give you when you have little experience.working two jobs and extramural studies,barely breaking even.
now I'm 32 and I'm at the point in my life where I do whatever I want just to see what happens.

what gives me peace of mind is now I know there's very few things in life one should really care about,the rest is expendable.I focus on things I'm determined to achieve,I don't care about others that I wouldn't mind losing in the first place.


----------



## 64K (Jan 16, 2020)

The most important thing for you youngsters is to have some fun and enjoy your youth but more importantly it is to work hard and save for your retirement. It's easy when you're in your 30s to do that. When us Baby Boomers are done with Social Security there might not be much left for you guys and certainly nowhere near enough to retire on.

I worked hard all of my life and invested. Now I am looking at early retirement in 3 years at age 60 and I will live very comfortably. Hard work and financial planning is how to get there while you are young.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 16, 2020)

64K said:


> The most important thing for you youngsters is to have some fun and enjoy your youth but more importantly it is to work hard and save for your retirement. It's easy when you're in your 30s to do that. When us Baby Boomers are done with Social Security there might not be much left for you guys and certainly nowhere near enough to retire on.
> 
> I worked hard all of my life and invested. Now I am looking at early retirement in 3 years at age 60 and I will live comfortably. Hard work and financial planning is how to get there while you are young.


a car don't make a man
what makes a man is a game plan

anyway,I'm thinking about piggin out on new games

I wanna get fallen order and terminator first.
@rtwjunkie I was researching the studio behind terminator resistance and  lo and behold it's a Polish studio 

or better,get terminator and ace combat 7 with 8bitdo pro+ controller


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jan 16, 2020)

Journey

I'm on a mission to beat Journey.

This game was briefly installed at a local arcade I frequented during the 1980's.  I came within spitting distance of beating the game and I ran out of tokens.  The next time I came in to give it a shot someone else was on it...and then it was "out of order" and next...it was gone.  I never got the chance to finish what I started...until now.

I've gotten myself a Raspberry Pi and I'm currently trying to figure out RetroPie.  Having some trouble with what's what...not much experience with emulators.  Not to mention...the places to download rom's...well, a lot of them seem iffy at best and I've never been much of a console guy(The last one I owned was a Sega Genesis in the early 1990's.), so I'm trying to figure out which controller's would be best for a rig like this.  I'm essentially just taking it slow and enjoying the process.....

I'm quite enamored by this Raspberry Pi 4(4GB version).  For a $55 pc the size of a credit card...It actually runs Debian Buster(Raspbian) quite well.  In a pinch...if I had to use it for a desktop...I could.

Don't Stop Believin'.... ,

Liquid Cool


----------



## robot zombie (Jan 17, 2020)

64K said:


> The most important thing for you youngsters is to have some fun and enjoy your youth but more importantly it is to work hard and save for your retirement. It's easy when you're in your 30s to do that. When us Baby Boomers are done with Social Security there might not be much left for you guys and certainly nowhere near enough to retire on.
> 
> I worked hard all of my life and invested. Now I am looking at early retirement in 3 years at age 60 and I will live very comfortably. Hard work and financial planning is how to get there while you are young.


I can agree with that. I started investing when I was 21. It was probably the one and only time I thought of the future. Believe it or not, I started my 401k with Wal-Mart, because they offered and I said "Why not?" No more thought than that. I wasn't thinking about much back then. I mostly liked to do all of the dumb things people do when they're that age... not the most responsible choices but definitely the most fun... sometimes so much so it's still mostly illegal  I've carried that 401k everywhere since then and looking at it now and seeing how much I've actually accrued, I think it was the right choice. I'm looking at expanding to other avenues, just seeing how much you can do with really just a little cash flow and some time. I'm a boring mofo now... do nothing but work, save, and tinker with hobbies. Sometimes I leave the house in search of a mate, to exercise, or to see my friends/family. It's a simple life. Not much overhead, drama, or problems. I'd like to at some point be able to do basically this, minus working 8-12 hours a day most days. Maybe take the time spent not working and travel a bit. I think I can get there, but I would never entrust that to social security. I meet people NOW, all of the time, who are retired and still work to pad out the bills, living basically bare minimum if not for help from family or people close to them in their community. Retail is full of them. They work in basically every corporate-owned store I ever go to. I can't imagine being that age, when you should be enjoying the time you have left, putting up with the bullshit those places can put a person in front of. Some do it just to keep busy, but most don't seem too happy about it... have problems on their feet and all of the high-energy flim-flam you deal with, not to mention the stupid politics of those small people. That can't be me. No friggin way.

If I thought SS could afford me so much as a leisurely life in a 55+ trailer park, I might be content with that - I'm really just that easy, but I seriously doubt even that will be possible for us millennials 30 years from now. Or at least... I'm not playing wait-and-see on that one...


I have a new Skyrim meta. It's called "Is a mod doing that, or has the game just always been that way?" Sometimes it is legitimately hard to tell if I broke some minor thing, or if it was always that way and I never noticed/simply ignored it. Never ending supply of totally unique quests!

I'm going through Ysgramor's tomb right now and I just realized that Farkas really is just dumb as rocks. See he had a bad experience with spiders once, so he can't come with Ayla and I on our little journey to meet Ysgramor, the first true king of the nords, founder of the companions, semi-deity-level man... the guy who laid out the principles the man lives his life by. And mister super-strong werewolf dude won't go to meet his greatest role-model cuz spiders... one of the weakest enemies you can face in all of Tamriel. "Say hi to Ysgramor for me, okay?" Sure Farkas... definitely be sure to mention how you couldn't come because you valiantly stayed behind to eradicate some stupid spiders when we go party with the fuckin Bringer of Worlds. I'm sure the warrior of all warriors will understand.

Is he sure he wants to go to Sovngarde to meet him after that? May curry more favor with the daedra Hircine in his eternal hunting grounds... you can still hang with Aela and Skjor... but I dunno if he'd take a spider-shy werewolf either.

It just cracks me up, man. He has a chance to meet his idol before he dies, not knowing if he'll even go to Sovngarde to meet him in the afterlife, and his answer is "Well... I would, but spiders... you know what I mean? So sorry. Can you just like, tell him I said hi...?"


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 17, 2020)

64K said:


> The most important thing for you youngsters is to have some fun and enjoy your youth but more importantly it is to work hard and save for your retirement. It's easy when you're in your 30s to do that. When us Baby Boomers are done with Social Security there might not be much left for you guys and certainly nowhere near enough to retire on.
> 
> I worked hard all of my life and invested. Now I am looking at early retirement in 3 years at age 60 and I will live very comfortably. Hard work and financial planning is how to get there while you are young.


As an older Generation X guy (1967..only the 3rd year for X) i too have been saving and working hard and will be retiring before 60.  I do, just as you, hope those in their 30’s here enjoy their years as much as possible! Nothing in the world is as valuable as time you cannot get back.

now that I sounded suitably like an old guy  , back to gaming stuff!


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 17, 2020)

Started playing The Wolf Among Us. I like the story but controls using m+k feel like you're walking through mud. Plus the game doesn't recognize that you've turned on your controller so you have to restart it if you want to switch to gamepad input. Settings menu leaves much to be desired, leave the fast sync on in nvidia panel and boom - 600 fps in the menu.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 18, 2020)

picking up where I left off with Alan Wake
awesome game,but you couldn't screw up the controls more if you tried.







also,I noticed the sound of closed doors is the same as in the first max payne.nice memories.


----------



## 64K (Jan 18, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> picking up where I left off with Alan Wake
> awesome game,but you couldn't screw up the controls more if you tried.
> 
> 
> ...



I bought that game before it got pulled from Steam temporarily and the game kept crashing on me on the same point. iirc it was when I was flipping a light switch or breaker in the cabin. Tried the usual fixes and even re-downloaded it. Same thing but it was when the game was pulled from Steam. Maybe it just wasn't getting some needed patch for that. I need to give it another go soon and see how it goes.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 18, 2020)

64K said:


> I bought that game before it got pulled from Steam temporarily and the game kept crashing on me on the same point. iirc it was when I was flipping a light switch or breaker in the cabin. Tried the usual fixes and even re-downloaded it. Same thing but it was when the game was pulled from Steam. Maybe it just wasn't getting some needed patch for that. I need to give it another go soon and see how it goes.


what chapter was that ?

for me the game itself is fine.
it's the controls.you get yourself $400 worth of kb+m equipment and then find a usual pc tpp game that's just awful with kb+m.
I gotta get that 8bitdo pro+ I was eyeballing asap.


----------



## 64K (Jan 18, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> what chapter was that ?



I don't recall. It's been a while back but it was pretty early in the game. I also found the camera looking over the right side to be a bit awkward but you can change it to the left side which I found more agreeable.


----------



## Sithaer (Jan 18, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Started playing The Wolf Among Us. I like the story but controls using m+k feel like you're walking through mud. Plus the game doesn't recognize that you've turned on your controller so you have to restart it if you want to switch to gamepad input. Settings menu leaves much to be desired, leave the fast sync on in nvidia panel and boom - 600 fps in the menu.



Opposite for me,I tried to play that game with a controller and it annoyed me in ~10 mins and went back to kb+m and finished the game that way.
I really can't stand games with QTE _'quick time event_' while using a controller since I rarely use it so I have no muscle memory of the button layout which means I fail 90% of QTE with a controller.



rtwjunkie said:


> As an older Generation X guy (1967..only the 3rd year for X) i too have been saving and working hard and will be retiring before 60.  I do, just as you, hope those in their 30’s here enjoy their years as much as possible! Nothing in the world is as valuable as time you cannot get back.
> 
> now that I sounded suitably like an old guy  , back to gaming stuff!



I'm also 30 and so far my best years were between my high school years and up to 25 or so,its downhill ever since and at this point I don't care anymore and just live my life day after day with a 'whatever' happens mindset.

Soon finishing Bioshock Infinite and the Burial at Sea DLC,not yet decided what I'm gonna play next.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 18, 2020)

Sithaer said:


> at this point I don't care anymore and just live my life day after day with a 'whatever' happens mindset.


that's the best part!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 18, 2020)

Sithaer said:


> I'm also 30 and so far my best years were between my high school years and up to 25 or so,its downhill ever since and at this point I don't care anymore and just live my life day after day with a 'whatever' happens mindset.



Lol, no way is it downhill. What I wouldn’t give to be 30 again! Your 30’s are when your body still can pretend you are in your 20’s, people still consider you young, yet you have also gained some measure of respect for the experiences and obstacles you have already completed.  By the end of your 30’s most reach much more comfortable income levels as well.  Enjoy, the best is yet to come!


----------



## 64K (Jan 18, 2020)

Sithaer said:


> Opposite for me,I tried to play that game with a controller and it annoyed me in ~10 mins and went back to kb+m and finished the game that way.
> I really can't stand games with QTE _'quick time event_' while using a controller since I rarely use it so I have no muscle memory of the button layout which means I fail 90% of QTE with a controller.
> 
> 
> Soon finishing Bioshock Infinite and the Burial at Sea DLC,not yet decided what I'm gonna play next.



Most QTEs are pointless and they just distract me from paying attention to the cut scene because I'm concentrating on which key to press next. 

What do you think of Bioshock Infinite and Burial at Sea so far? I found both thoroughly enjoyable.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 18, 2020)

64K said:


> Most QTEs are pointless and they just distract me from paying attention to the cut scene because I'm concentrating on which key to press next.


The older I get, the more I HATE QTE’s!


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 18, 2020)

64K said:


> What do you think of Bioshock Infinite and Burial at Sea so far? I found both thoroughly enjoyable.


I can't get into Infinite,I left it off in the summer.I'll get back to it,but it's not the same.
I got Bioshock 2 last year and instatntly fell in love,best game I played in 2019.


----------



## Sithaer (Jan 18, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> that's the best part!



Well it definitely beats worrying about it.



rtwjunkie said:


> Lol, no way is it downhill. What I wouldn’t give to be 30 again! Your 30’s are when your body still can pretend you are in your 20’s, people still consider you young, yet you have also gained some measure of respect for the experiences and obstacles you have already completed.  By the end of your 30’s most reach much more comfortable income levels as well.  Enjoy, the best is yet to come!



What I meant is that based on my general 'happiness' its clearly downhill so I stoped caring about that and just live like 'whatever'.
I really don't enjoy being 30+ tbh,I'm a simple person and I prefer to keep it that way but almost everyone I run into around my age are like do you have kids/family,car and other stuff like that and all I can say is nope then they give me that judging look which I hate. _'one reason why I'm not a social person'_

Anyway I don't want to offtopic here,I'm not sure but is there a place on this forum where such discussions are okay?
Btw I don't have to pretend,I look way younger than my real age and when I buy booze they still ask for my ID card sometimes. _'18 is the legal age in my country'_ 



64K said:


> Most QTEs are pointless and they just distract me from paying attention to the cut scene because I'm concentrating on which key to press next.
> 
> What do you think of Bioshock Infinite and Burial at Sea so far? I found both thoroughly enjoyable.



Yep same feeling about QTE,gotta love it when I miss a fair part of the game cause I'm forced to focus on the damn keys..

I really do like the Bioshock serie and Infinite is my fav part,this was my second playtrough but the DLC was new to me and it was alright on its own.
Finished it now and I have to say I'm even more confused about the whole story now,even tho I thought I had it figured out.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 18, 2020)

Sithaer said:


> I really don't enjoy being 30+ tbh,I'm a simple person and I prefer to keep it that way but almost everyone I run into around my age are like do you have kids/family,car and other stuff like that and all I can say is nope then they give me that judging look which I hate. _'one reason why I'm not a social person'_


the best part about it is hearing people who took lifetime mortgages and are exhausted 24/7 looking after their kids tell me I should totally get into that.
tell me more 

32 yo,sitting in my&gf's own house on our own land in the countryside,fresh air,zero debt,zero f***s given  
early twenties were rough though,all work and no play,but we both knew our goals,ain't nobody could tell us nothing.I had two jobs,gf found a lucrative job but 100 miles away,we barely saw each other for three years.

anyway, anyone tells you how to live your life,punch them in the oesophagus is my point.don't lose focus on what you care about.


----------



## 64K (Jan 18, 2020)

Sithaer said:


> Anyway I don't want to offtopic here,I'm not sure but is there a place on this forum where such discussions are okay?



Probably The Lounge would be a good place to start a thread if you want to.

W1zard made it for topics that aren't tech related.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 18, 2020)

Sithaer said:


> I really do like the Bioshock serie and Infinite is my fav part,this was my second playtrough but the DLC was new to me and it was alright on its own.
> Finished it now and I have to say I'm even more confused about the whole story now,even tho I thought I had it figured out.


It really is very deep. It’s one of those game series I have spent hours just pondering all the timelines and dimensions, and have read countless commentaries on the whole thing, so don’t feel bad about being confused.  I’m glad you liked Infinite. It’s also my favorite simply because of how active it is with level design totally out of the box!  I recently finished a third run through of it, and it doesn’t seem to get old.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 18, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> It really is very deep. It’s one of those game series I have spent hours just pondering all the timelines and dimensions, and have read countless commentaries on the whole thing, so don’t feel bad about being confused.  I’m glad you liked Infinite. It’s also my favorite simply because of how active it is with level design totally out of the box!  I recently finished a third run through of it, and it doesn’t seem to get old.


having a game positively confuse you is absolutely unique these days.


----------



## Sithaer (Jan 18, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> the best part about it is hearing people who took lifetime mortgages and are exhausted 24/7 looking after their kids tell me I should totally get into that.
> tell me more
> 
> 32 yo,sitting in my&gf's own house on our own land in the countryside,fresh air,zero debt,zero f***s given
> ...



Yep,thats what I'm trying to do lately 'except the punching part'. 



64K said:


> Probably The Lounge would be a good place to start a thread if you want to.
> 
> W1zard made it for topics that aren't tech related.



I see,I will take a look later tho I'm not a fan of starting topics in general.



rtwjunkie said:


> It really is very deep. It’s one of those game series I have spent hours just pondering all the timelines and dimensions, and have read countless commentaries on the whole thing, so don’t feel bad about being confused.  I’m glad you liked Infinite. It’s also my favorite simply because of how active it is with level design totally out of the box!  I recently finished a third run through of it, and it doesn’t seem to get old.




Aye,I will have to do some after reading thats for sure.
Infinite's graphics also aged well imo,has a nice style to it that I simply like.

Also now time to start thinking about what to play next but I'm considering the first Mirror's Edge since I have it on steam and managed to run it in UltraWide 'last time I've played that game I still had my 8800GT'.


----------



## kapone32 (Jan 18, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> having a game positively confuse you is absolutely unique these days.



You should try Control.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 18, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> You should try Control.


finished long ago


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 18, 2020)

Well damn. I really thought I had this one :O

56k alert


Spoiler


----------



## metalfiber (Jan 19, 2020)

Finished Star Wars Jedi Fallen Order. A must buy for any Star Wars fan despite some bugs here and there.

Now i'm playing Darksiders Genesis. despite the isometric view point it's all Darksiders. From puzzles, gameplay and characters are all Darksiders. Two can co-op play or one will switch between Strife and War. I mostly use Strife's guns in combat and only bring out War for when needed to solve a puzzle. The comradery between the two during the game is very good and never gets old. Strife is the comedian and War is the serious dry man. Darksiders Genesis is a no brainer for a Darksider fan despite the isometric view point. I've got the graphics set to ultra and in DSR at the rez set to 3620x2036. You'll have set the DSR rez at the start of every game and it runs 80 to 110 fps on my machine...older machines should have no problem running this game at all. Oh yeah, i've not encoutered one bug yet.









Doggone it, I wish i could do the forum more but Strife has been riding me. If he's a comedian it's been nothing but shts and giggles since the new year.


----------



## hat (Jan 19, 2020)

Speedrunning FF7 now. It's fun in the early stages of learning the run...


----------



## yotano211 (Jan 19, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> the best part about it is hearing people who took lifetime mortgages and are exhausted 24/7 looking after their kids tell me I should totally get into that.
> tell me more
> 
> 32 yo,sitting in my&gf's own house on our own land in the countryside,fresh air,zero debt,zero f***s given
> ...


I get the same thing with lots of people and my own parents, they always tell me to find a girl and have kids. No thank you mom, I am enjoying the peace and quite that is my life. I just bought a sailboat late last year and I am about to learn the sailing ropes to one day set off on a trip around the world at 7knots.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 19, 2020)

metalfiber said:


> Finished Star Wars Jedi Fallen Order. A must buy for any Star Wars fan despite some bugs here and there.
> 
> Now i'm playing Darksiders Genesis. despite the isometric view point it's all Darksiders. From puzzles, gameplay and characters are all Darksiders. Two can co-op play or one will switch between Strife and War. I mostly use Strife's guns in combat and only bring out War for when needed to solve a puzzle. The comradery between the two during the game is very good and never gets old. Strife is the comedian and War is the serious dry man. Darksiders Genesis is a no brainer for a Darksider fan despite the isometric view point. I've got the graphics set to ultra and in DSR at the rez set to 3620x2036. You'll have set the DSR rez at the start of every game and it runs 80 to 110 fps on my machine...older machines should have no problem running this game at all. Oh yeah, i've not encoutered one bug yet.
> 
> ...


kb+m or gamepad?


I thought a story about a writer was gonna be be boooring.
no it isn't.


Spoiler


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 19, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> kb+m or gamepad?


kb&m is annoying whit this game. better use gamepad. 
kb&m is perfectly playable but adds additional fail chance on some puzzles


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 19, 2020)

damn,I missed out so much in the decade I gave up gaming.

human revolution was so good it gave me shivers.
now I'm enjoying alan wake more than any triple A I played recently
bioshock 2 was my favorite game I played in 2019

it looks dated at times,but they absolutely nailed volumetric lighting,fog and shadows.they're not just good "for a 10 year old game",they're better than a lot of modern crap.
same as in bioshock 2 - objects looked dated,but the reflections - absolutely blow any modern ssr reflections out of the water.it took rtx for me to find a game with better ones.









damn,it's Elizabeth Warren again





was gonna get ace combat,terminator and darksiders,I still might but I have dead space and mass effect 2 I got free from origin and I just have to check them out.


----------



## 64K (Jan 19, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> damn,I missed out so much in the decade I gave up gaming.
> 
> human revolution was so good it gave me shivers.
> now I'm enjoying alan wake more than any triple A I played recently
> ...



I'm still playing catchup from missing gaming in the early 1990s to around 1997 and the early 2000s to mid 2000s. College, having children and running my own business left me very little leisure time and often not even time for a proper amount of sleep.


----------



## Animalpak (Jan 19, 2020)

who are you ? A human to define OUR traditions ?... 

shotgun : CLICK CLOK


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 19, 2020)

Animalpak said:


> who are you ? A human to define OUR traditions ?...
> 
> shotgun : CLICK CLOK


eternal is gonna be hella fun.

I really enjoyed doom 2016,but got three quarters of the way through my second playthrough before I got bored.

it's a game you play once on hardcore/nightmare and don't bother replaying.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 19, 2020)

hat said:


> Speedrunning FF7 now. It's fun in the early stages of learning the run...


You have courage and patience.



cucker tarlson said:


> kb+m or gamepad?


My preference is KB&M. It's an FPS. I just can not accept the limits of a controller for an FPS.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 19, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> You have courage and patience.
> 
> 
> My preference is KB&M. It's an FPS. I just can not accept the limits of a controller for an FPS.


darksiders genesis is an fps ?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 19, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> darksiders genesis is an fps ?


Oh, my bad, thought you were referring to Star Wars Fallen Jedi. Darksiders? Yeah, controller.


----------



## robot zombie (Jan 19, 2020)

Sithaer said:


> What I meant is that based on my general 'happiness' its clearly downhill so I stoped caring about that and just live like 'whatever'.
> I really don't enjoy being 30+ tbh,I'm a simple person and I prefer to keep it that way but almost everyone I run into around my age are like do you have kids/family,car and other stuff like that and all I can say is nope then they give me that judging look which I hate. _'one reason why I'm not a social person'_


Haaa, that reminds me of how people used to tell me "Don't you want a car? When you get one you're gonna LOVE the freedom!" To this day I still think "car=freedom" is still kind of an oxymoron. I still kinda miss that no-car life sometimes. I was less financially burdened and hella fit. Cars are such a money pit sometimes. And really most of the opportunities they give you involve spending more money. They're essential for certain things, depending on where you live, but parts of owning them always kinda suck. I hate driving. People are dicks out on the road. And a lot of the roads around here are so poorly designed I wonder if we even have civil engineers here.


I made a terrible mistake with my Skyrim playthrough... I went right into the main questline and now these friggin dragons get in the way of everything I try to do. It's like they know when I'm breaking away to turn in a minor quest. So much just "Alright... so I just need to give so and so this annnnddd OH GODDAMNIT WHY! WHY NOW?!"

It's not like the dragon fights are hard... just obnoxiously tedious. Mostly they fly around and my character can't do shit about it. I've been console-killing them when I can... but even that, you still have to wait for them to stop flying around doing nothing but dragon stuff and actually land... not on a building - doesn't count for some reason. They have to land on the ground before you can console-kill them. Something to do with how the AI is scripted... it can't switch into the death animation until the script triggering it to land or crash is running, meaning it just won't do anything at all. Might be possible to make an xEdit script where you can trigger those scripts at will, but there's a good chance of breaking the game in the process. Forcing scripts is an easy CTD. Sometimes corrupted saves, too. It needs to be clean. There can be nothing left unresolved with all of the scripts related to the dragon. Would be easier to hook into what's coded in for dragonrend and rely on the console for the rest.

It wouldn't be so bad if there was an actual dynamic to the fights, but it's just wait-attack-wait-attack. Zelda-style boss fights, just done really poorly. And there's never a time when I think to myself "Gee, I could really stand to suddenly drop everything I'm doing to stare at a dragon flying around for a while and hit it with the occasional arrow till it dies." And then when you get dragonrend, it's not any more interesting... just a little more straightforward. I'm trying to get there as quick as possible. But along the way, I've been caught up with these damned things at least a dozen times. I'm just glad they haven't killed any critical, yet inexplicably non-essential NPC's yet... I have a mod that makes them all run inside. But what this means is that they often fly AWAY from me like they're lost, attacking whatever wildlife happens to be within a mile or two of town...

I think of their randomness like this. Usually for a boss fight, there's something big and important on the line... some reward you're working towards. But most times I am fighting dragons to turn in some minor thing for basic loot, or actually just START a quest. So it's like if you had to fight a boss to get, I dunno... some health potions or something. Or you had to fight a hard boss at the start of an easy dungeon for some basic armor. So it's never all that satisfying. It's just a punishment for nothing. You'd avoid it entirely if you could, right? Game theory, man.

I'll never forget when a dragon attack happened after I turned over all of my gear for that one part in the main questline, leaving my ranger build with no defenses or ways to fight back except for the fire shout. I mean, how could I forget that when it happened in two separate playthroughs?   At least the second time I was on PC instead of a PS3...

I forgot why I usually skip the main questline until I have an OP "out" that I know will end them fast. I could say a lot about Skyrim's dragons. They really messed that up pretty badly. Sad to say I find the game 1000x more enjoyable without the dragons. Imagine that! A game that's better without the centerpiece feature! Only bethesda, man... and they really are SO cool. I love the dragons. I just really hate dealing with their BS.


I swear... they know they're dicks, too. They'll taunt ya. Every now and then they swoop in real close, acting like they're gonna attack, only to just fly away like it's no big deal. I should count my blessings but all it really does for me is trigger my PTSD. I'm almost angrier about that than the actual attacks.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 19, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> damn,I missed out so much in the decade I gave up gaming.
> 
> human revolution was so good it gave me shivers.
> now I'm enjoying alan wake more than any triple A I played recently
> ...



Bioshock is one of those rare games that show us good immersion and actual graphics themselves are not directly tied to horsepower at all, but to talent and creativity.

Hell, even Duke Nukem and the like are the ultimate showcases of that, with their fake 3D.



robot zombie said:


> Haaa, that reminds me of how people used to tell me "Don't you want a car? When you get one you're gonna LOVE the freedom!" To this day I still think "car=freedom" is still kind of an oxymoron. I still kinda miss that no-car life sometimes. I was less financially burdened and hella fit. Cars are such a money pit sometimes. And really most of the opportunities they give you involve spending more money. They're essential for certain things, depending on where you live, but parts of owning them always kinda suck. I hate driving. People are dicks out on the road. And a lot of the roads around here are so poorly designed I wonder if we even have civil engineers here.
> 
> 
> I made a terrible mistake with my Skyrim playthrough... I went right into the main questline and now these friggin dragons get in the way of everything I try to do. It's like they know when I'm breaking away to turn in a minor quest. So many just "Alright... so I just need to give so and so this annnnddd OH GODDAMNIT WHY! WHY NOW?!"
> ...



Haha that sounds like a 100% copy of the Scorchbeasts in Fallout 76. I bet they just reskinned the crap out of that and said 'all is well here'


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 19, 2020)

Final Fantasy XV goes on. Damn, why I haven't played this before as a fan of the series for over 20 years..


----------



## Sithaer (Jan 19, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Oh, my bad, thought you were referring to Star Wars Fallen Jedi. Darksiders? Yeah, controller.



I also finished Darksiders Genesis recently _'fan of the serie' _and I did try a controller,noped out of it after a few mins but I guess thats no surprise to me as I can't stand controllers in 90+% of the games.
Never owned a console so its just alien to me in general,for fighting games its good tho and maybe pure walking simulators. 'played trough the 2018 Call of Cthulhu with a controller'



robot zombie said:


> Haaa, that reminds me of how people used to tell me "Don't you want a car? When you get one you're gonna LOVE the freedom!" To this day I still think "car=freedom" is still kind of an oxymoron. I still kinda miss that no-car life sometimes. I was less financially burdened and hella fit. Cars are such a money pit sometimes. And really most of the opportunities they give you involve spending more money. They're essential for certain things, depending on where you live, but parts of owning them always kinda suck. I hate driving. People are dicks out on the road. And a lot of the roads around here are so poorly designed I wonder if we even have civil engineers here.



A car would be a total waste on me as I don't really go anywhere outside of the town where I prefer to use my bicycle anyway.
I can easily stay in the house for weeks except for working/casual shopping and it doesn't bother me at all.
+I can be very nervous and have zero multi tasking ability so driving would be hell for me and possibly dangerous.


----------



## Drone (Jan 19, 2020)

Zelda is beautiful so is the game XD 
Her voice actress's voice is mediocre but let me not comment on that






Game is super complicated in the best way possible. Amazing physics, zillion secrets, beautiful scenery, brilliant design/geometry/topology.






After 70 hours of gameplay there's a lot of things to do, I have no idea how long will it take. I think I explored ~15% or maybe less.






I constantly discover new stuff, then I just lose my way and explore new places. Designers and programmers are superb, they coded entire Hyrule and put so many secrets, shrines and Korok seeds everywhere, it's simply insane. People say that Hyrule ~ the size of Manhattan!






World is BotW is really awesome, not some monotonous procedurally-generated yawnfest. It's not boring and not depopulated. Everything is just right. I'm really glad that I play this game, but I miss Xenoblade Chronicles X though.


----------



## moproblems99 (Jan 19, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Oh, my bad, thought you were referring to Star Wars Fallen Jedi. Darksiders? Yeah, controller.



Fallen Jedi?  Typo?  Fallen Order is third person.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 19, 2020)

Drone said:


> People say that Hyrule ~ the size of Manhattan!


I've lived in Manhatten and walked most of the time. Hyrule is bigger. MUCH bigger!


----------



## metalfiber (Jan 19, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> kb+m or gamepad?



Gamepad will be a given with me. KB hurts my hands...i.e. plight of the aging gamer.


----------



## Khonjel (Jan 20, 2020)

My semi-exodus from broadband internet has started. It's all single-player games now for few weeks.

Played Arkham Asylum again. Didn't finish it before. I think not this time again too. Reached the fight with Bane. But apparently the shit game decided to corrupt my save. Put a sour taste in my mouth.

Also started The Wolf Among Us. Why haven't I ever played it before? Looks like it's based on a comic. Might read it later.


----------



## Sensates (Jan 20, 2020)

Finished Doom, can't get enough of it!

Now playing a new character in Borderlands 3 in low volume, while listening to podcasts (Anyone into Easy Allies?).


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 20, 2020)

Finished wolf among us. I liked the story but at multiple points I was a bit disappointed/confused with available choices. Snow white was annoying and I liked the mermaid better.


----------



## Calmmo (Jan 20, 2020)

Finished ACOdysey DLC, 10-12months after starting/-finishing the main game. The Atlantis 3 parter started out interesting but quickly reminded me I was playing just another ubisoft game. Each part had its own zone full of... inviting <<?>>'s. The story ultimately pointless and ends without anything happening in the IRL portion. I was half expecting a note at the end by Ubisoft thanking me for clearing out their map ?'s as that seemed to be the sole purpose of the DLC.

Started Gears of duebro 5  (  ), 3-4h in looks interesting, more so than 4, although I can't help but think the developer would be able to do a lot more if not shackled by a mediocre franchise, get them to work on new IP MS.


----------



## basco (Jan 20, 2020)

after 8 hours in generation zero and the "for me" little bit too hard\difficult start of the game i thought i got better and then a hard crash came with my savegame corrupted.
Bäm goes the weezel


----------



## Sithaer (Jan 20, 2020)

Hard to belive that this game is ~11 years old already.
I wonder how many times I'm gonna fall this time,played it when it was new and I remember that some of the jumps were rather tricky and one jump I only managed with dumb luck after endless trying.


----------



## dirtyferret (Jan 20, 2020)

So yesterday I fired up Destiny 2 for the first time (its free on Steam) after downloading it a few months back.  I will say a MMO-FPS is not my cup of tea but after playing the first mission; the graphics and controls are excellent.  Loading to the main hub took a while (even with the client on 1TB Crucial MX500).  I'm not sure if I would play the game as my gaming time is unpredictable and I like the option to save at any point but I would recommend the game to anyone who like FPS games.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 21, 2020)

after I finish alan wake


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 21, 2020)

7 Days to Die. 

I bought this game at alpha release but never played it until about a month ago. Now it is pretty much the only thing I'm playing.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 21, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> after I finish alan wake


The Polish are lucky, they still get physical disc releases.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 21, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> The Polish are lucky, they still get physical disc releases.


the disc contains the epic launcher shortcut  
still,I prefer to get the boxed version for my collection.


----------



## lmille16 (Jan 21, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> the disc contains the epic launcher shortcut
> still,I prefer to get the boxed version for my collection.



It's like the disc you get with HP printers now. The "software" just directs you to HP's download site and that's it.


----------



## Sithaer (Jan 21, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> the disc contains the epic launcher shortcut
> still,I prefer to get the boxed version for my collection.



Same,if possible I also buy the boxed version when I buy a full priced/new game.

Too bad Borderlands 3 did not have a standard PC box relase but at least I managed to buy a nicely priced boxed Witcher 3 GOTY last year.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 21, 2020)

Sithaer said:


> Same,if possible I also buy the boxed version when I buy a full priced/new game.
> 
> Too bad Borderlands 3 did not have a standard PC box relase but at least I managed to buy a nicely priced boxed Witcher 3 GOTY last year.


 boxed was cheaper,I paid 119pln while in the store it was 160.


----------



## Sithaer (Jan 21, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> boxed was cheaper,I paid 119pln while in the store it was 160.



Yea that also happens here sometimes.
Just checked and if I pre order the boxed Doom Eternal _'standard'_ then even with delivery cost its slightly cheaper than buying it on Steam so I will just get the box copy.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 21, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> boxed was cheaper,I paid 119pln while in the store it was 160.





Sithaer said:


> Yea that also happens here sometimes.
> Just checked and if I pre order the boxed Doom Eternal _'standard'_ then even with delivery cost its slightly cheaper than buying it on Steam so I will just get the box copy.


Again, lucky! We don't have those options stateside.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 21, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Again, lucky! We don't have those options stateside.


it gets sweeter.
I remember getting quantum break timeless collectors edition cheaper than the digital game on steam.


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 21, 2020)

Finally got done with Dishonored 2 and Death of the Outsider. D2 was awesome, but the latter one was so underwhelming that I barely had enough motivation for the second playthrough. 
Either way, 100% achievement for both.

Now it's time to re-play Black Mesa! Xen is finally out of Beta, and it looks amazing. Reviewers have been complaining about certain parts, but overall the reception is positive. 
Already made my way through most of the old campaign (nearly the end of Lambda Core), gonna save Xen for tomorrow.


----------



## Sithaer (Jan 21, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Again, lucky! We don't have those options stateside.



Instead you have cheaper hardware,not like the 27% VAT we have here..

Ontopic:

I've realized while playing Mirror's Edge now that I had way more patience with games 10+ years ago as I'm failing jumps and have to try multiple times.
Back in the days it did not bother me that much. 



silentbogo said:


> Finally got done with Dishonored 2 and Death of the Outsider. D2 was awesome, but the latter one was so underwhelming that I barely had enough motivation for the second playthrough.
> Either way, 100% achievement for both.
> 
> Now it's time to re-play Black Mesa! Xen is finally out of Beta, and it looks amazing. Reviewers have been complaining about certain parts, but overall the reception is positive.
> Already made my way through most of the old campaign (nearly the end of Lambda Core), gonna save Xen for tomorrow.



Dishonored 2 is also on my_  games to play list_,first game was a good game imo.

Also good to know that Black Mesa is ~finished since I never played the original Half Life 1 _'yes I know thats heresy'_


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 21, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Again, lucky! We don't have those options stateside.


Actually, peruse Amazon religiously. Quite a few games that are on Steam, for example, are also available in hard copy. If you are willing to wait 6 months to a year after release, the physical copy will be available for half to 2/3 of the price of the game still full price on Steam.

The catch is when the physical copies are gone, that is it.  Most come from the UK, which is perfectly fine for the U.S.  I’ve picked up quite a few games for far cheaper than what Steam or EA or Ubi are selling for.



cucker tarlson said:


> it gets sweeter.
> I remember getting quantum break timeless collectors edition cheaper than the digital game on steam.


I remember that too! Boxed collector’s edition for $19.99!!


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 21, 2020)

Sithaer said:


> Also good to know that Black Mesa is ~finished since I never played the original Half Life 1 _'yes I know thats heresy'_


It's a good place to start. Original HL is quite outdated and even an old fart like me wouldn't pick it over Black Mesa.
Apparently I'm not as rusty as I thought - made it to Xen. Looks as good as they promised.
There are a few tiny bugs (missing mouth textures on some NPCs, or small shader issues every once in a while), but overall it's quite polished. Xen so far looks perfect.


EDIT: Kinda weird. Steam screens of this game look a bit more washed out than in-game. Playing at 4K maxed out, and the environment looks comparable to modern games. I think I still have some resource headroom to try re-shade with whatever pseudo-raytracing filters they've cooked-up last year.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 22, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> Actually, peruse Amazon religiously. Quite a few games that are on Steam, for example, are also available in hard copy. If you are willing to wait 6 months to a year after release, the physical copy will be available for half to 2/3 of the price of the game still full price on Steam.


I'm gonna have to start looking. I would prefer disc's over downloads.


----------



## robot zombie (Jan 22, 2020)

I think my mod setup for Skyrim is already crystallizing. I may try some other weather mods and matching ENB's just to see the other side and make sure, but there's not much I can do without getting into minutia, which I usually like to reserve for those rainy days when I'm maybe a little bored with a playthrough, but I still want to play, yet can't bring myself to embark on that little one to three session undertaking of solidifying a new character. Micromanagement cuts into playtime too much. And I'm trying to maximize returns and experiential gains with my modding.

I feel like I'm talking about this like a business exchange. It ain't really that serious.   Sometimes I hear myself talking and think to myself "MAN... am I really messed up or not?" It's like I know I'm crazy... just not well enough to stop it, even watching it happen and knowing I'm being weird.

Aaanyway... I was leaving Septimus place, looking for the elder scroll so I can figure out how to step into this "time wound" thing and hopefully stop the universe from falling into cataclysmic entropy, y'know... so that our world doesn't become the seed that births the next kalpa cycle (it will anyway, one day - though let's be honest, Alduin seemed more interested in dominating all of Nirn than actually fulfilling his one true purpose for being and ultimately causing the godhead to wake... which again, doesn't say anything about _taking over_ the universe... only restarting it. Not so much the "World Eater" he's made out to be as he is a "World Groomer".)

I mean... that stuff is all good, just... not on the Dragonborn's time. They're just not into that whole universal reincarnation continuum thing. Just not big on universes birthing more advanced universes and nullifying everything from the previous one. They like this shitty world of horrific, often sadistic mysteries. The godhead can just have these brutally garish nightmares everyone else calls 'reality' forever as far as Skyrim's semi-silent protagonist is concerned. The personal development of its mind over the eons is just not as high on their list as the petty thoughts that comprise of all that is 'you' and 'me' and 'them' and 'the trees' and the 'wind' and 'Tamriel' and 'Nirn' and all of the other nebulous things that exist, I guess. I mean, what is the universe but a series of dreams within a beings mind, am I right? At the end of the day, what is anyone but a thought in a brain? It's good to sleep in sometimes. The new dawn era is overrated. Though Louis CK did that bit about oversleeping and having crazy nightmares. Is that why Tamriel is so weird and messed up? Hmm... I hope the godhead is alright after sleeping through two dragon breaks! 

Am I spoiling anything? I low-key am. Those are technically the deepest cuts to the world's lore. It goes hard on that Hindu shit. But I think even after reading that and consequently beating the game for the third time, what I said still wouldn't make any sense at all. The whole foundation of the ES universe is some trippy shit! I could spoil it all and you wouldn't get it. I don't even get it! The ideological undertones are pretty nuts. I'm trying to enrich you a bit here.

But I digress again. On the way to this sprawling, labyrinthine, perilous, and lamentlessly churning and bellowing Dwemer ruin, where the glacier-dwelling lunatic just said I'd find Blackreach (before giving me these weird trinkets that look like puzzle toys for dwemer children,) I saw this cool glacial valley with a nice view of the clear night sky. It kind of looked to me like a side profile of a crack in a rock, and the sky was like water being poured through it. Like sand slipping down through a swirly, artsy hourglass. Or maybe a bit like how syrup pours down channels in the ice of a snow cone... the tundra of Winterhold being a giant snowcone, and I, just a speck of sand stuck in somewhere in the middle.


Spoiler














At the end of the valley you can see the entrance to the broken tower, which being broken... didn't have much to explore. I did learn that the Dwemer tried out a security system wherein the operator stands on one side of a gate with a button in front of them, that when pressed will jab self-retracting spears from the wall, floor, and ceiling, more or less instantaneously scrambling the body of whoever runs by. I like it. Efficient. That's up there with the spinning death blades that pop out of the ground and chop your shins off. Just pure machiavellian utility and callousness. Those dwarves had no scruples about anything, but they were very clever.

I made it out just in time to catch the sun caressing the statue of Azura's back off in the distance. The daedric prince of dusk and dawn herself! Talk about synchronicity. This actually wouldn't have happened in the base game. ENB's procedural sun is what has the sun there at that time, from where I happened to be standing. If I turned it off, you wouldn't see the sun from there at all. I find this game is full of so many more little visual surprises now. 


Spoiler























It's still crazy to me how that moment just sorta lined-up like that. Praise Azura! Cuz that shit is cool.

The way I'm narrating this is actually how I feel playing the game now. Steam may say I only have 100 odd hours in, but I have many more on PS3. Suffice to say, there is little I haven't seen of the game. And somehow just upping the visuals alone is completely reversing that for me. I just wanna see everything and stay in that world again. It's made it a totally new, yet totally nostalgic trip. I've realized the landscape work is better than I thought. I always felt like it was kind of repetitive and looked rather procedural, but now I realize the amount of time and thought put into not just the different regions, but virtually every single area in the regions... even ones with nothing in them. There are scenes set-up everywhere. Almost every spot is a work unto its own.

You miss it because the default visuals of the game are flat and monotonous - it doesn't stand out enough for you to spot.  Things that are designed to grab your attention still impress and it's intuitive, but you miss all of the things that are always just there, but also intentionally placed to give a certain effect. A lot of things become buried and homogenized. Now, with more convincing-looking and interesting textures, better sun/moon lighting, detail shadows, SSIL, better grading, bloom... all of these different layers of dynamic visual polish, it ALL stands out. It's not so much the effects glossing over as it is them highlighting what's already there. Those aren't the things I'm thinking about when I see something cool. There's just more to take in... more going on with the images in a general sense. And that pushes my focus so that I'm more often forced to actively process more of what I'm traversing. Every single place I find myself in feels more distinct and memorable. I like to think the added stuff is the stage upon which the game that was already made does its thing. It's there to bring out the stuff that was already done well and kind of let you see all that it really has to show you.

This is something I think Bethesda has always failed badly at. Polish doesn't make a game. I think Vayra86 was just pointing out how Bioshock gets by on fundamental artistry and compelling thematic elements. But I think with Bethesda, the way they handle top-end graphical elements detracts from what they have going, back down on a more fundamental level. It literally hides things from you that you would otherwise want to see highlighted a bit. The drama falls flat and the subtleties are lost. It's just very stark. 76 shows them starting to get on board, but I'm still not sure anyone there really has a sense of the aesthetic qualities I'm talking about.

Think of it like a photo. The beauty in the best photos is far better illuminated when cast through skillful and purposeful processing. It imparts a stronger impression than the one with a flat, neutral presentation. You wouldn't want to have some drugstore lackey developing your once-in-a-lifetime, nat-geo-worthy landscape shots! That's more Bethesda's style... ...anyone else would take them to a pro with two decades of experience and then have it framed. There are reasons why these things are done that can't be dismissed... I think it's just that when they're done right, they are overlooked. That people often say "Games don't need all of this fancy post-processing." only proves that there are people out there doing it right with their favorite games. Because when it's done well you can't even picture what it would look like otherwise. It cements the whole vibe of everything else that's been built up to make it stand out. And when it's bad or just absent, you'll be thinking "I don't know what it is... something is missing. I'm not really feeling it."

That's why I'm kinda going for a mix of hyperrealism and high-fantasy. I want it to look convincing enough that it _might_ be real, while also retaining some of that fantastical grandiosity. That aside, the actual world design doesn't lend itself to going fully realistic with the look... it should be a little ethereal, colorful, and exaggerated at times. Like, even the mountains are not like our mountains - thier form is exaggerated and implausible, as are many of the structures and objects. No matter how 'true' the materials and lighting are, you're always going to know that somewhere in your mind. It's never going to convince anyone that it is real. It will always be a little alien. And do you even want it to be real for you? Does a fantasy game need that? A little magic and drama better suits the artistry in Skyrim's world, I think. I mean... it has actual magic in it lol. I just also don't want it to look tacky. I feel like when people go in on modding this game, the two greatest sins are A: making it so gritty and real-looking that it could be an FPS or a zombie survival/horror game and B: making it SO bright and cartoony that it could be a modern anime. I don't get the obsessions with either. I just want a Skyrim that's even more 'Skyrim' than Skyrim itself ever was.

Okay.... back to the game now.


----------



## 64K (Jan 22, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> feel like I'm talking about this like a business exchange. It ain't really that serious.   Sometimes I hear myself talking and think to myself "MAN... am I really messed up or not?" It's like I know I'm crazy... just not well enough to stop it, even watching it happen and knowing I'm being weird.



Don't worry, you're not crazy. Crazy people always think they aren't crazy. If you think you are crazy then you can't be crazy.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 22, 2020)

@robot zombie reminds me of the Skyrim playthrough I partially abandoned and should spend more of my gaming time with. That time was just pre-occupied with World of Warships, Surviving Mars and a tad of Medieval Engineers from time to time (and recently finished Metro Last Light). 
When it comes to Skyrim mods though, I "only" installed the following:

```
HighResTexturePack01
HighResTexturePack02
HighResTexturePack03
Enhanced textures detail (UV-tweaks)
Transparent and Refracting Icicle and Frost Atronach
Realistic Water Two
Unique Grasses and Groundcovers - Nature and Landscape Enhancement
SkySight Simply Bigger Trees + Slower Moving Branches Plugin
Realistic Lighting Overhaul
Practical Female Armors
IPM Insane Armory        # 50% reduction in size where applicable, bows 25% if Real Bows Lite is inactive
Real Bows Lite
```

I have no screenshot at the moment but could make them when I play again.


----------



## witkazy (Jan 22, 2020)

Yep,pool break lite on every coffee break. It is nice little app.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 22, 2020)

Started back in Tower of Time, hoping to get some enjoyable down-time with it. It's low key, so far, which makes my stress levels happy  @robot zombie , you need to toss us your "approved list" of mods you're running with


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 22, 2020)

Ahhzz said:


> @robot zombie , you need to toss us your "approved list" of mods you're running with


I've been interested enough to consider a request for the list of mods since @robot zombie started talking about mods. I'd like to give it a try.


----------



## robot zombie (Jan 23, 2020)

I mean... I can throw down on that for sure! But that really necessitates its own thread, no matter how many people are or aren't interested, it's going to clutter things.  I've got some heart when it comes to modding that game - I'll do it. Give me some time to go through and curate and then I'll break it down so that anyone who wants to can get it set up easily enough. I'm running 430 mods right now and nobody really needs that many lol. Anybody can rock out with it and get to that level easily - with the way the scene is now, everything is very developed and things generally just work, but for certain major things there is some stuff you just gotta know if you don't want to go in circles troubleshooting. It can be really fun and rewarding, or just a nightmare timesink, depending mostly on how you start off. I'd be happy to break it down a lil bit


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 23, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> I mean... I can throw down on that for sure! But that really necessitates its own thread, no matter how many people are or aren't interested, it's going to clutter things.  I've got some heart when it comes to modding that game - I'll do it. Give me some time to go through and curate and then I'll break it down so that anyone who wants to can get it set up easily enough. I'm running 430 mods right now and nobody really needs that many lol. Anybody can rock out with it and get to that level easily - with the way the scene is now, everything is very developed and things generally just work, but for certain major things there is some stuff you just gotta know if you don't want to go in circles troubleshooting. It can be really fun and rewarding, or just a nightmare timesink, depending mostly on how you start off. I'd be happy to break it down a lil bit


I went ahead already, and started. Only 18 mods installed at the moment. Are you using the Vortex mod manager? I came across another mod manager that's a suggested tool/utility for SSE. I don't remember the exact name though.


----------



## robot zombie (Jan 23, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> I went ahead already, and started. Only 18 mods installed at the moment. Are you using the Vortex mod manager?


Haha, now that's enthusiasm! I am running Vortex, though you could try MO2, which is actually pretty great as well. Vortex just has really good integration with the Nexus and IMO a bit more intuitive for routine things. More people are using it and there's a bigger push for development, too, so it's only going to get better.

Your 2060 can do ENB easily, and I would strongly recommend it. It's most of the look I have going, honestly! Rudy ENB is really good right out of the box. There are instructions on the page, and a readme in the file. Make sure you're up and running with SKSE, you're going to see some plugins for it that are required to run the ENB preset. rudy102 really knows how to make use of everything ENB can do in the game, and he's keeping up with every new feature that comes out. One of the most balanced and comprehensive ones I've seen. It's even ready to make use of complex particle lights, which are just... gotta have, they're awesome. Rudy has a series of mods for different objects that will allow them to cast the CPL's through ENB and all you have to do is install them. Though fire gets them without any added mods - only Rudy ENB is needed.

I like to pair it with RLO which revamps interior and exterior lighting. I run all of this with Vivid Weathers which is more than just rain and stuff. Lots of options with lighting and weather mods, but those two are proven solid to the point where many say they're all you really need. I do recommend picking a weather mod before going for an ENB. The ENB's are configured for specific ones (ENB has its own ways of handling weather, which are tricky but need to be tailored to the weather mod.) Rudy has one for vanilla weathers, but if you decide later you wanna run one, you'll have to swap the preset.

Just those three things will make a HUGE difference. It;s more than a basic post-processing enhancer. It adds some nitty gritty stuff to the engine. Does more for the game than anything else ever will. Even with vanilla textures it still looks great. I personally hate the sharpening, though fortunately it's easily disabled.

Also, if by chance you're running Legendary Edition and not the newer Special Edition, you can still run all of these mods. Go to the author pages and filter thier mods by the original Skyrim and you'll find the right versions easily.


----------



## jgharden (Jan 24, 2020)

RE3 Fight Poster


----------



## Sithaer (Jan 24, 2020)

Finished Mirror's Edge,was a nice game to re play after ~11 years,game still looks pretty good imo with that clean/modern style.

Re playing another of my favs now,preparing for the new one 'soon'.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 24, 2020)

Haven't had much time for gaming lately what with designing my daughter's website and travelling on the motorbike to Uruguay, but I did manage to get Lara to Tibet in search of more oversized keys.


----------



## ShurikN (Jan 25, 2020)

Gonna take break from Metroidvanias for a lil' bit.

Finished Blashpemous with 98%, saw both endings, got most of the rosary beads, almost all cupid babies, all of the bones. I'll probably check this DLC that's supposed to come soon and maybe then complete everything. All in all the game was good, the biggest downside is it could do with a bit more fast travel locations.

Finished Hollow Knight with 89%. Left sooo much more here, but there's a lot of it in this game, and I don't really have the time to complete everything. Got every Nail upgrade, all soul vessels and all the little Grubs. The Grubs are actually easy to get once you kill the Collector and get his map which shows their location. 
Didn't try the added content aside from the Dream one.

Next on the list of games I started a long time ago and still haven't finished: Resi Evil 1 Remaster and Shovel Knight.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 25, 2020)

exodus


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 25, 2020)

Crossed 170h mark in Persona 5, now on with true ending.


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 25, 2020)

So, the earth is safe, Freeman has a new job, happy ending.
 

Now it's time to finish Thronebreaker and start stretching glutes mental preparations for Witcher 2 campaign on Insane...  Only 4 steam achievements left, and I've been putting those on a backburner for a couple of years already...

Also, tried to play some Space Rangers HD _again_, and it's even more broken than ever. Devs have gotten so lazy, that they keep making the same game over and over again for over 18 years and only manage to make it worse on every iteration. No wonder SR Online and Empire never happened.



Sithaer said:


> Re playing another of my favs now,preparing for the new one 'soon'.


Yep, only couple of months left. Watched some fresh gameplay footage from recent bethesda HQ meetup, and it looks massive. Maybe some questionable story/lore choices, but the gameplay looks as bad-ass as ever.


----------



## Red_Machine (Jan 25, 2020)

I've been playing through Ace Combat 7 on the PS4.  It's the first Ace Combat game I've played since the PS2 era.  I finished it and ended up buying the previous game on the Xbox.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 25, 2020)

Back into The Division due to late 90s TR pixel overload.
The Pope isn't popular where I am, it seems.


Spoiler: Division


----------



## Sithaer (Jan 25, 2020)

silentbogo said:


> So, the earth is safe, Freeman has a new job, happy ending.
> View attachment 143206 View attachment 143203
> 
> Now it's time to finish Thronebreaker and start stretching glutes mental preparations for Witcher 2 campaign on Insane...  Only 4 steam achievements left, and I've been putting those on a backburner for a couple of years already...
> ...



I'm trying to avoid spoilers _'as in gameplay spoilers'_ as much as possible,I've watched the first E3 demos and the trailers and thats it.
Don't need more to know that I will have tons of fun with the game and it worths my money.

Not really concerned about the story either,I mean I do read all the logs and whatnot in 2016 DOOM but at the end of the day story is not why I play this game.

First time I played this game it gave me goosebumps with all that badassery and the soundtrack.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 25, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Back into The Division due to late 90s TR pixel overload.
> The Pope isn't popular where I am, it seems.
> 
> 
> ...


  

it's popo
police


----------



## robot zombie (Jan 25, 2020)

I've had a thing for these dope sunrises/sunsets lately. I find I generally spend a lot of my time staring at the sun. It's my happy place. I try to spend as much time as I can doing it. No matter where you are, it's the perfect spot. There is never enough. 


Spoiler


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 26, 2020)

got this far can't wait to explore the open world in exodus


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 26, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> it's popo
> police


And there I was wondering where the Pope came into the post-apocalypse. Not even he could save the world.


----------



## Calmmo (Jan 26, 2020)

Playing a couple of short and quick games at the same time, should be done in no time.
Fire Emblem three houses and Pathfinder kingmaker.


----------



## moproblems99 (Jan 26, 2020)

basco said:


> after 8 hours in generation zero and the "for me" little bit too hard\difficult start of the game i thought i got better and then a hard crash came with my savegame corrupted.
> Bäm goes the weezel



I played just under 2 hours of gen zero when it launched.  I promptly returned it.


----------



## 64K (Jan 26, 2020)

COD: Advanced Warfare at home.

Sam & Max Season 1 at work on my slow days.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 26, 2020)

I love how detailed objects and machines are in exodus










I'm blown away by how rtx global illumination looks inside buildings/trains,but that was a given.
To be frank I'm quite frankly very surprised by dlss.it looks crisp as f**k at 1440p,and the performance uplift is huge.no object detail loss,hardly any aliasing.Expected worse.
the game hardly ever goes below 60 at ultra settings+ultra rtx.


----------



## Cvrk (Jan 26, 2020)

Of course, a well-made anime like the game will have a photo-mode. And it is a very good one, actually the photo mode here I believe o be better than the one in Forza. 

A game made so mich for co-op. This is how co-op should look like in Dark Souls 3. Instead in DS3 it is a horrible ride. Only made to struggle not to have fun with your friends. 
Code Vein is a short experience, with few levels but the class system is rich and you can experiment a lot. 
I got the Delux Edition for 35 EUR, a good deal if you ask me, because I am playing in parallel with 2 different friends this one and DS3. 

The reason that i got Code Vein is because i wanted to feel co-op, not to feel miserable like DS3 makes you feel. Also, Code Vein has so much story and cutscenes. Character customization is gorgeous and you can change it any time via in-game option if you stand in front of a mirror. Wish all the games would have this option. 

Fighting mechanics is not as good as DS3. At least here you can't get invaded every 5 minutes.


----------



## Sashleycat (Jan 26, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> I love how detailed objects and machines are in exodus
> 
> 
> I'm blown away by how rtx global illumination looks inside buildings/trains,but that was a given.
> ...



I admit, Metro Exodus is an absolutely gorgeous game and the RTX is done very, very well in it. I've been playing it a lot lately; very hyped for Sam's story DLC, which comes out in a few weeks. I've done quite a few "playthough" videos on my blog for Exodus as it really showcases some of the realism that can be achieved with RT-GI.

I'm not sure how I feel about DLSS; I pla yat 1080p, and I notice some visual inconsistencies, but I also know that DLSS gets significantly better the higher the input resolution as the NN has more pixels to work with. Ideally, playing at 4K with DLSS should look very nice indeed.

My RTX 2070 handles the game very well, too, on Ultra quality + Ultra Ray Tracing. Always playable, and the game can put a surprisingly large amount of load on my 3950X; using to some extent, all 16 cores, though not all of the SMT threads. This is with Advanced PhysX enabled, which I believe is done on the CPU even with an Nvidia GPU; the push for CPU-based physics in games seems to be taking off from what I read, with advantages in the next-gen consoles having powerful 16-thread CPUs, and spreading the thermal load away from the GPU, also.

Overall, Metro Exodus remains, for me, the best looking PC game ever made that I have played so far.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 26, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> I love how detailed objects and machines are in exodus


Also note the attention to detail in everything, from conversations people have without you, to minor details in every scene.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 26, 2020)

Sashleycat said:


> I admit, Metro Exodus is an absolutely gorgeous game and the RTX is done very, very well in it. I've been playing it a lot lately; very hyped for Sam's story DLC, which comes out in a few weeks. I've done quite a few "playthough" videos on my blog for Exodus as it really showcases some of the realism that can be achieved with RT-GI.
> 
> I'm not sure how I feel about DLSS; I pla yat 1080p, and I notice some visual inconsistencies, but I also know that DLSS gets significantly better the higher the input resolution as the NN has more pixels to work with. Ideally, playing at 4K with DLSS should look very nice indeed.
> 
> ...


the lower the resolution,the worse the dlss returns
I'm quite frankly surprised how well they made it work at 1440p cause initially I thought it would only look and perform well at 4k.
at 1080p though it upscales from 720p to a 1080p screen,don't expect it to look good.
I run a 24" 1440p and while it still manages to look amazing for the performance uplift,I do sometimes notice some objects are upscaled.It's much,much better in wolfenstein and metro than what I saw in control though.
for 1080p with rtx2070 I recommend native resolution and dropping rtx to high instead of playing with dlss on.there's no miracles.making it quite good and consistent at 1440p upscaled from 960p is already more than I expected on turing launch.

damn,I gotta get a higher core count cpu.
I would murder for a 3950x


----------



## Sithaer (Jan 26, 2020)

Finished 2016 Doom for the second time now,still the same blast/fun and now ready for Eternal.


Spoiler











Spoiler









Probably I will play Portal 1+2 now since I never played them just heard a lot about them and both are in my steam library for a long time.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 26, 2020)

Sithaer said:


> Finished 2016 Doom for the second time now,still the same blast/fun and now ready for Eternal.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I got bored about three quarters of the way through my second playthrough.too repetitive.it's the music that kept me going a lot of the time.

I will get eternal when it goes on sale,play on nightmare once and call it a doomsday.
unless it surprises in some way as far as gameplay goes,but I just think it's gonna be a perfected version of 2016.


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 26, 2020)

I'm on my way to be romantically engaged with every possible lady in Persona 5. I'm at 5 or 6 now, lost count. Valentine's Day is going to be fun.


----------



## Sithaer (Jan 26, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> I got bored about three quarters of the way through my second playthrough.too repetitive.it's the music that kept me going a lot of the time.
> 
> I will get eternal when it goes on sale,play on nightmare once and call it a doomsday.
> unless it surprises in some way as far as gameplay goes,but I just think it's gonna be a perfected version of 2016.



Well what can I say I just love games like Doom,Serious Sam,Shadow Warrior,etc.
Basically mass destruction of everything,never gets old for me.

Eternal is day 1 for me,I'm more hyped for that game than Cyberpunk _'I don't even mind the delay tbh'_.

Tbh I like all kind of games except the competitive ones and games that straight out piss me off with annoying mechanics and whatnot.


----------



## 64K (Jan 26, 2020)

Portal 2 is a must play imo. @Sithaer


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 26, 2020)

Sithaer said:


> Well what can I say I just love games like Doom,Serious Sam,Shadow Warrior,etc.
> Basically mass destruction of everything,never gets old for me.
> 
> Eternal is day 1 for me,I'm more hyped for that game than Cyberpunk _'I don't even mind the delay tbh'_.
> ...


yup
shadow warrior 2 was a better game in my eyes though.
more world variety (zilla city vs small towns),mechancal and monster enemies,more weapons,melee+gun hybrid builds,chi skills,both stealth and full guns blazing,countless modifications and shadow fury,plus ever present humor.
with doom you end up using the same 2-3 guns all the way,and while the environment is beautiful,it's pretty much all in the same style throughout the game.doom will leave the best impression if you play on hardcore once.shadow warrior 2 you can play and play and play.


----------



## Sithaer (Jan 26, 2020)

64K said:


> Portal 2 is a must play imo. @Sithaer



So I heard in the past years,will do now for sure. 



cucker tarlson said:


> yup
> shadow warrior 2 was a better game in my eyes though.
> more world variety (zilla city vs small towns),mechancal and monster enemies,more weapons,melee+gun hybrid builds,chi skills,both stealth and full guns blazing,countless modifications and shadow fury,plus ever present humor.
> with doom you end up using the same 2-3 guns all the way,and while the environment is beautiful,it's pretty much all in the same style throughout the game.doom will leave the best impression if you play on hardcore once.shadow warrior 2 you can play and play and play.



I kinda treat Shadow Warrior 2 differently than Doom,Doom is my go to game if I just want to blast demons like a madman and not care about anything else.
Shadow Warrior and Serious Sam in a sense is the same but since they have the humor it feels different to me,in a good way tho so its all good. _'played trough Serious Sam a good few times already'_

On a side note I do not play games on a difficulty level that annoys me since at that point my fun is ruined,after a shitty day at work or something similar the last thing I want is a game to piss me off or waste my time with dying cause of silly mistakes.
90% of the time I play games on the middle/Normal difficulty and thats perfect for me,only exceptions are Witcher 3 where I had to crank up the difficulty to the max after reaching Novigrad since it felt too easy even for me and finished the game that way. _'no level upscale since that kinda breaks the game at some points and its not how the game was developed'_
I do play Hardcore in Diablo 3 every now and then but honestly the biggest worry there is having a connection/server DC so thats a diff story.

Back in my elementary-high school days I had steel patience with games but not anymore,now I just want to chill and have fun.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 26, 2020)

Sithaer said:


> Finished 2016 Doom for the second time now,still the same blast/fun and now ready for Eternal.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I have to confess that I enlisted the help of my 22-year-old stepson to defeat the final boss. After that, it was plain sailing.


Now I'm playing Forsaken Remastered - in small doses as it can make you dizzy.



Some gameplay


----------



## robot zombie (Jan 26, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> for 1080p with rtx2070 I recommend native resolution and dropping rtx to high instead of playing with dlss on.there's no miracles.making it quite good and consistent at 1440p upscaled from 960p is already more than I expected on turing launch.


This is pretty much what at do @ 1080 on my 2060. I kinda prefer high anyway... ultra can be too exaggerated for me at times. Really no issues save for one part of the second level, which is probably more LOD/visibility optimization related than anything... it's right when you first get there... I lose about 15 frames in one spot where from where you're looking is pretty much the whole world, with you elevated above pretty much everything but the cliffs behind you, which are close to the back corner of the map. So I think it's not accounting for what can and can't be seen from that point very well and trying to draw much more than it needs to. You have zero chance of getting to seeing all of that much lower-elevation stuff from there, but for some reason it is ready for you to zip right over to where you can.

There was a spot in the main storyline of the first world, too. It had to do with how they applied the RTX in the entrance to the terminal. At some point an update changed it... you could really see a difference in the lighting, and the frame rates stayed consistent. Still looked great... just ran a lot better.

That's another thing to consider... with RT being so new in games, there is no precedent for how to optimize it. I hope that as hardware improves, so will techniques for implementing RT more efficiently. Imagine the things we could be seeing if that was the case! DLSS, I kind of see as a stopgap solution until hardware and devs catch-up. It was a way to get it out there to more people, so they could see what it was all about and pick up some momentum. It definitely worked on me. People were pretty harsh on this strategy back then, not wanting to pay for something they didn't buy into and truly just had no means to fathom, but looking back I think it was a good call... gave devs more incentive to use it and more people a way to at least see what it actually does and realize that it isn't just an impossibly expensive parlor trick. They had to know it was a hard sell. I like to think that a game built from the ground up for RT, run on more mature hardware, would blow our current concepts of what makes a game look good out of the water and shoot that threshold for plausibility way up. Games that are widely regarded for graphical presentation now could be looking real old within the next few years. But we probably wouldn't even be looking at that possibility seriously if not for that leap of faith opening the door on something completely beyond anyone's previous reality. I'm not a huge fan of nvidia for a lot of reasons, but I think we're only beginning to see what RTX has already brought to the table. They did a good thing hacking that mess together, even if it really was kind of a sad mess at first  


Honestly though, Ultra/RTX/DLSS at 1080p isn't bad, either. Some of the touches added for ultra make a pretty big difference in many places... enough that I don't mind compromising a little clarity. One thing I really wished for was the ability to control all of the things the presets do separately. For such a performance-heavy game, being able to configure each hard-hitting option to your liking can be important. I feel like each preset adds/removes at least a few things I would want to change myself to get where I want to be with good performance. It feels like it's never quite making the compromises I want it to. Leave the presets for people who don't care, but I don't get why they dumbed it down so much for what is kind of a state of the art game, graphically.

Maybe I'm getting spoiled... in Skyrim I've gotten used to being able to change everything the ini has the power to. And then going into ENB and tweaking every aspect of the rendering system that it can hook into, which is quite a lot of things.

I'm definitely influenced by how it was at launch, but DLSS at 1080p is viable for me. It has come a long way. I remember how terrible it was before it built up data... now it's mostly okay, but has trouble with moire patterns when it comes to fine vertical edges next to each other. I think a little reshade FXAA and fine sharpening would probably bring it close to being unnoticeable. But then, I play control upscaled without DLSS and think that looks fine, so... 

It really is a beautiful game, no matter how you run it. The assets themselves and the atmosphere are what make it IMO. I don't expect the sharpest images from a game that uses TAA in the first place lol. Plus all of the darkness is pretty forgiving of minor artifacts. It doesn't really need to look 'clean' to convey everything it has to offer, imo.

But to me that says that maybe the things people typically think matter never mattered all that much and those things were simply making up for other aspects of the image that simply weren't possible to envision. A game with consistently good level design, truly unique and fleshed-out assets, and highly plausible, polished lighting clearly wins-out over a kit-assembled game with pristine clarity and all of the things people are more used to looking for. I don't know how to put it... when you see metro with GI (and I mean really SEE it, not just looking at video or screenshots - you're not going to be immersed in a game you aren't actually playing,) you realize you're looking at something different... something hard to gauge. You just know that it's sucking you in on an intuitive level. The best way I can think to put it is you see things and the immediate reaction is "Ohh... THIS is how this was supposed to look! Why haven't I seen this before?" It's an epiphany. If you then go back and play other games, even with really good, well-thought-out 'fake' lighting, something is then missing. It's like it's not as convincing as you used to think it was, even if it still looks about as good.

So I totally agree with what you said about the GI. It's really, really compelling stuff. Seeing it in metro is when I realized that video game graphics are about to change a whole lot. Completely different level of refinement. I was one of the naysayers once, too. I bought my RTX card just because at the time the 2060 was a good option on 'normal' 1080p performance alone. There really wasn't a better way to spend $350 dollars on a GPU at the time. But I feel like you can't play that game through with the GI on and truly believe there is nothing to it. There has been nothing like it. It is a very powerful tool for devs to have. I really hope that nvidia cooks up something good with the RTX 3000 series. Some of the fancy things they've come up with in the past, I could always do without, but once you see a few good games with these RT methods used well, it stops feeling optional and more like something you want every game to have, whenever possible. It's hard for me to play metro or control without RTX now, to the point where I am willing to sacrifice a little clarity or frametime consistency just to have it. Which I think says something about the visual impact it has.


----------



## Khonjel (Jan 27, 2020)

Playing Witcher 1 currently with mods listed by a r/Witcher mod. Never finished the series so wish me luck on my hopefully long journey.


----------



## robot zombie (Jan 27, 2020)

I installed an overhaul for The College and now there are a lot of these things all over the dormitory areas...

That's not what we called them in college, but I guess it's still an honest depiction of college life. I wonder what sorts of "ingredients" they smoke? Is that part of their official research?

Major missed opportunities for me in high school. "I'm just practicing my alchemy mom! You don't understand... these are rare ingredients! I'm on the verge of a breakthrough, right now! Please, this is is my life's work..."

Plot twist: after all of that "research" the ultimate discovery is that Fiery Habanero Doritos are the ultimate snack food and "Grandma's Boy" is the funniest movie of all time.


----------



## ShurikN (Jan 27, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> Playing Witcher 1 currently with mods listed by a r/Witcher mod. Never finished the series so wish me luck on my hopefully long journey.


I know combat in W1 was always regarded as bad by many, but I enjoyed that game so much. I even liked those combat stances that you had to switch back and forth


----------



## moproblems99 (Jan 27, 2020)

ShurikN said:


> I know combat in W1 was always regarded as bad by many, but I enjoyed that game so much. I even liked those combat stances that you had to switch back and forth



I liked it myself.  Was almost upset it wasn't in 2.  Glad it wasn't in 3.


----------



## Rahnak (Jan 27, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> Playing Witcher 1 currently with mods listed by a r/Witcher mod. Never finished the series so wish me luck on my hopefully long journey.


Do any of those mods improve gameplay mechanics (like combat)? I finished watching the Netflix show this past weekend and like many others, I'm dying to go back to the games (mainly 3, where I still want to do a new game+ and experiment with different choices). I could never get past the first game's clunky-ness.

I need to finish Monster Hunter World first though. But factorio got in the way big time.


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 27, 2020)

ShurikN said:


> I know combat in W1 was always regarded as bad by many, but I enjoyed that game so much. I even liked those combat stances that you had to switch back and forth


It's just different. All about timings and strategy. I wouldn't say that it's bad, it's just harder and different. Switching stances is not an issue, and you get used to it quickly. Timings are harder, and on highest difficulty there are no indicators for perfect swings, so you have to time it by reflex or "by feel".
Witcher 1 was developed as a PC title (on the same engine as NWN, by the way), while Witcher 2 and 3 was primarily oriented towards consoles. Hence, easier and more user-friendly combat.
Also, if my memory serves me right, on higher difficulties you really have to think ahead of each encounter. Mainly, which enemy are you battling, which potions you need, which buffs will help, etc.
It's not W3, which you can beat on deathmarch with starting gear and heavy abuse of crossbow stagger, and it's not Skyrim, where all you need is an upgraded firebolt, or a bow w/ ton of arrows.
Most "peasants" would be deterred by that.  I'm one of those assholes who thinks new RPGs are oversimplified.
Haven't played Witcher 1 in awhile. I should probably give it a try on new hardware, cause last time I played it, I had an Athlon X2 PC w/ Radeon x1950.


----------



## potato580+ (Jan 27, 2020)

i was about play division 2, it supossed to be free bundle for a 2600 cpu, but when i claim for the bonus dvd they say the stock bonus dvd for ryzen 2600 alr out of stock, instead they offering me just tu buy 3xxx to get the bonus games, what a scam sonewhat, like i would care pay for another cpu, nice try , well like i care i still havent finishied my yakuza gameplay, will stick with it hehe


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 27, 2020)

a bit of Morrowind a touch of Oblivion some Skyrim a drop of ESO

and then i hear some muffled sound:
*Pearl Abyss and Kakao Games bigwigs talking behind a door*
"darn it! peoples are playing ESO and Skyrim more than our game according to recent survey..."
"probably because ESO will have a Skyrim themed extension next, no?"
"hum what make Skyrim a 9yrs old game so popular?"
"tall muscular Norse women?"
"well we already have the Valkyries in the game..."
"aherm... m.u.s.c.u.l.a.r is the keyword ... Valkyries are kinda skinny, plus none of their cash shop armors are nordic themed."
"oh well let's make a true Norse girl with shield, bear pelt, skimpy armor and 2 handed axe, then..."
"bear pelt and skimpy armor i understand but ... shield and 2 handed axe?"
"well, you said muscular ... that would be badass to be able to have a shield and a 2h axe, while she will use it 1 handed she can also us it 2 handed for some moves"
"ohhh yes i see i see"

aherm .... i really thought i was login into Skyrim when i tried yesterday, one nice thing is every class use the same armor but the look still differ thus only one set for all (and no character bind for most gears )

full duo/tri Grunil non enhanceable Black abyssal battle axe (well ... it's as good as a +15 Kzarka battle axe and didn't not cost anything since i had a weapon chest that produce a class item depending on what classe open it ) and a +11 Kutum shield (luckily since not limited to Guardian class it didn't suffer a price hike ) stopped at lvl 28 and then off to sleep

indeed Norse inspiration ...


ok now did they say skimpy and bear pelt?

ah ... ok ...


more norseness i spot a Vegsvizir some simplified Mjölnir , oh? Yggdrasil on the shield.


got the cash shop costume since i had some pearl lying in my reserve from the initial pre order and collector edition buy (custom dyeing, another thing that is practical and that ESO is also good at )

now there is an option to hide the cape too

i keep the bear pelt cape ... without it it's just "too skimpy to bear" 
lvl 56 today, once i reached 50 i got to the Nagas hilarious the warning ingame of the black spirit kept telling me "run fools it's not an enemy you can handle" on lvl 56 Nagas while i was taking almost no damages (the only damages i received during the 50-56 farm was from heatstroke and hypothermia when i forgot to take tea or water to remove the debuff )

interesting class sturdy and real quick on dps albeit the defenses









yeah ... skyrim ...


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 27, 2020)

exploring the swamp


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 28, 2020)

well SW BF II campaign finished ... funny that i made an analogy between BT-7274 of Titanfall and a _Rendili Hyperworks BT-7 Thunderclap_  from Star Wars Universe ... back then ...
i am a prophet ... (disclaimer .... it only work for myself )


it has a little something of *Déjà vu *(and no it's not because both game are published by EA ... )
"who was a heartless imperial spec ops..." *remember Iden Versio*


*try to not cry*





*curl in a corner of his livingroom*


aaaaaaahhhhhhhh for [heavy self censoring] sake ... why that game is a "mostly multi" like Titanfall 2 ... much like Titanfall 2 i think the campaign mode of SW BF II, is heavily underexploited ... as both game have a lot of potential in that aspect (nonetheless given the stop after the part 2 of the campaign, which was a DLC, ... i wonder )


OH FRICK! i was 200% sure i did recognize the model for Gideon Hask ... Paul Blackthorn ... (well mostly saw him in the series Arrow)


Spoiler: seriously ... he's even the voice actor for it ... 






well SW BF II is plagued by some animation bug (jerking legs and arm on dead bodies or weird weapons holding ) but the model and textures are impressive nonetheless.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 28, 2020)

Guess what I'm playing?


----------



## moproblems99 (Jan 28, 2020)

Peeping Tom?


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 28, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> Peeping Tom?


Lol
There's some incredible attention to detail in Control and you can't stand still for long.


----------



## metalfiber (Jan 29, 2020)

Heads up for those who care......

"Metro Exodus Second Expansion Release Date Announced"









						Metro Exodus Second Expansion Release Date Announced - IGN
					

The Metro Exodus Sam's Story expansion will release on all platforms in February 2020.




					www.ign.com


----------



## Countryside (Jan 29, 2020)

Played Rings of Elysium, for a free game it has good graphics and overall okayish gameplay but the game needs more performance\stability updates.


----------



## Cvrk (Jan 29, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Guess what I'm playing?


Either _3d Sex Villa_ or some sort of _Silent Hill_ (remastered)
It looks creepy as hell.

This is what I am playing









No joke. This is very good.
In a world where you get all these new open-world shooters and all these battle royals. *Wrath Aeon of Ruin* a very fresh title. 300fps for those who have the monitors, just shooting, small puzzle areas here and there, with occasional boss fights.
Made completely in Quake2 engine, this is so good! Totally recommend.

Also, some *Dark Souls 3* (again) and *PUBG Light*, made by some Russians on the mobile engine of the game but meant for PC users.
Why this free cheap version of PUBG. Because i like PUBG, but the actual game that i own is way to hard. People these days are very good. The skill level has been raised so high.
Everyone plays these battle royals with 144hz monitors holding the frames, light mouses specially design for shooters etc. Everyone takes it to the pro-level nowadays.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 29, 2020)

metalfiber said:


> Heads up for who care......
> 
> "Metro Exodus Second Expansion Release Date Announced"
> 
> ...



Sweet, seems like feature complete is approaching reality, time to look for deals


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 29, 2020)

metalfiber said:


> Heads up for who care......
> 
> "Metro Exodus Second Expansion Release Date Announced"
> 
> ...


They said last July that it was coming in February 2020.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 29, 2020)

exploring the swamp,this time in the night


----------



## Rahnak (Jan 29, 2020)

@cucker tarlson Could've used a flashlight on that last one.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 29, 2020)

Rahnak said:


> @cucker tarlson Could've used a flashlight on that last one.


no I'd compromise myself


----------



## VulkanBros (Jan 29, 2020)

LightMatter - LightMatter on Steam - free to try on Steam......Stay clear of the shadows


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 29, 2020)

Started playing A Plague Tale - Innocence. Got three chapters in, had to quit simply because I didn't want to rush it.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 29, 2020)

DAMN


















Splinterdog said:


> Lol
> There's some incredible attention to detail in Control and you can't stand still for long.
> View attachment 143498
> 
> View attachment 143499


aren't you going too crazy on the film grain filter ?


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 29, 2020)

A quick dive into Unreal with  a D3D9 renderer and improved textures.




But wait, there's an even better texture pack available now and made only a couple of months back.
Article here:








						This 2GB HD Texture Pack for the first Unreal game improves over 2000 textures
					

Modder 'AHaigh01' released a must-have HD Texture Pack for the first Unreal game.




					www.dsogaming.com


----------



## Sithaer (Jan 30, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> A quick dive into Unreal with  a D3D9 renderer and improved textures.
> View attachment 143569
> 
> But wait, there's an even better texture pack available now and made only a couple of months back.
> ...



Thats pretty nice,I still remember the first time I saw the original Unreal back in the days when I was a kid and I was really impressed by that menu with the castle and everything.


----------



## 64K (Jan 30, 2020)

I didn't play Unreal until a couple years after it came out but I had the sense that it was going to be something special from the intro. I don't remember where I read the reviews now. I think one of them was IGN but the reviews were really good.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## metalfiber (Jan 31, 2020)

I'm in a major funk right now so i didn't feel like learning anything new. I just wanted something i could just pick up and play, so i started a new game of RDR2. Even though this will be the 3rd playthough i'm still finding new things. Anyhow this will last me until the DLC for Metro Exodus comes out.


Unlike Star Wars Fallen Order were you'll find assorted tater sacks and parts for your light saber that makes it look like a candle stick holder. You'll will find clothing that actually does something...




My therapist says i'm getting better...




You remember the joke about Tonto and the Lone Ranger when he got snake bit. The one where the Lone Ranger died...


----------



## basco (Feb 1, 2020)

Remnant: From the Ashes


----------



## witkazy (Feb 1, 2020)

TR Angel of Darkness , Drone made me give it another shot.Mhmph, still hating controls and not big fan of talking to strangers either but hey it is still Lara.



Let's dance


----------



## Drone (Feb 1, 2020)

@witkazy  awesome  Try non-lethal run. Just rely on taser and melee. Try to find all ammo for dart gun and taser in the Serpent Rouge and try to be nice during dialogues lol


----------



## witkazy (Feb 1, 2020)

Thanks ,sounds like quite ordeal but let me shoot some French please   At least first time around .


----------



## Drone (Feb 1, 2020)

Haha ok   I like to beat the crap out of them or just avoid them when possible. In the first two levels it's mandatory to stay out of sight and evade them or Lara gets caught.
In Louvre Galleries stealth gameplay is a must and one final thing. When you'll play as Kurtis whatever happens just conserve your ammo (hint: Kurtis vs Boaz)


----------



## witkazy (Feb 1, 2020)

Thanks for the tips man.Cheers.


----------



## Cvrk (Feb 1, 2020)

@basco Remnant for me was either too much or to less. As a lover of co-op games, this was supposed to be perfect. I put some hours in Revenant and only played it in co-op, I simply did not like it. Maybe i will give it another try....

Right now back at it with Code Vein. A very well polished game. Always taking advantage of the photo mode.


----------



## Drone (Feb 1, 2020)

120 hours of *Legend of Zelda Breath of the Wild* and no end in sight






My first reaction "Woohoo, I explored this region" *slightly turn my head and see 80% of unexplored Hyrule*. That's what I had feared, lol it'll take a long time. 






Another Sheikah sphere..






I haven't been here before


----------



## basco (Feb 1, 2020)

i can tell ya after 40 deaths at the first real boss i was ready to uninstall but after watching some help videos i am ok now.
could be that i had a hard time with the last 3 games i bought:
RdR2 i hated for repetitiveness
generation zero for being too hard in first level which i later learned that was on purpose patched in for the hardcore lovers.
and the 40 deaths in remnant but i love the design and gun play + coop games are my favorite.

maybe i am getting too old and sluggish


----------



## matthewmatics (Feb 1, 2020)

Man I REALLY need a new realistic MMO game! I wish Ea would come out with a new battlefield that combines all of the great things from battlefield over the years.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 1, 2020)

reached the desert
metro+open world=recipe for a good game


----------



## Cvrk (Feb 1, 2020)

basco said:


> i can tell ya after *40 deaths at the first real boss* i was ready to uninstall but after watching some help videos i am ok now.
> could be that i had a hard time with the last 3 games i bought:
> RdR2 i hated for *repetitiveness*
> generation zero for being too hard in the first level which i later learned that was on purpose patched in for the hardcore lovers.
> ...



I resonate with what you just said. I am the one who talks (when i read your words): this is me. 
Yes, you are sluggish. So em I, and you are not alone...my friend playing Dark Souls 3 is even worse than I (we are) am. 

Hell yes, it is repetitive, it's so so repetitive you have no idea (or maybe you do). You will die many, many more time, and keep playing for the love of coop up until that gets dull as well, because Revenant is also hard as a mother f** 

I have been going through this for a few years now. That's why I need Witcher 3 and others like (not many to be honest) for the story, for the immersion the amazing viosuals-narrative-sound-everything. In such way, you can take it at your own pace, take it all in and enjoy. 

Bare with me, it won't be long now: _Apel 16 - Cyberpunk 2077_


----------



## Khonjel (Feb 2, 2020)

Rahnak said:


> Do any of those mods improve gameplay mechanics (like combat)? I finished watching the Netflix show this past weekend and like many others, I'm dying to go back to the games (mainly 3, where I still want to do a new game+ and experiment with different choices). I could never get past the first game's clunky-ness.
> 
> I need to finish Monster Hunter World first though. But factorio got in the way big time.


Mostly texture and QoL improvement mods. Since this is my first play through and I speak from experience that I rarely ever touch a "finished" game again even if it has multiple endings to explore, I try to keep the cire gameplay a little vanilla.

Here's rhe list I used: 



Spoiler





__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/witcher/comments/bwpkia


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 2, 2020)

Picked up Resident Evil 2 in the Green Man Gaming Lunar sale and this game looks really good, if you like zombies and police stations.
I always like a puzzle element and I'm pleased to see manual saves being available for a change.


----------



## GLD (Feb 2, 2020)

BF5 and RDR2.


----------



## Disparia (Feb 2, 2020)

Lords of the Realm II




_You are just too good at this!_


----------



## EzioAs (Feb 3, 2020)

Finished Shadow of the Tomb Raider yesterday. Very disappointed in the game to be honest. I really had to push myself to finish the game because I didn't have any fun playing it.


----------



## robot zombie (Feb 3, 2020)

I've been playing Dawnguard. Not my favorite DLC... even though it should be. I like the added lore and general aesthetic... the main questline and everything is pretty good, as are the rewards. Crossbows are so sick. If you have it, you can't pass it up. But after 3-4 times extracting everything out of it... it really is just a total grind with a lot of missed opportunities. Still dope, I suppose.


Spoiler: got a nice view outside of Castle Volkihar













Spoiler: Fart Darngourd is my favorite castle for sure.



Always gives me Oblivion vibes for some reason. Love all of the big archways and big round spires... and the jutting balcony walls propped up by rows of keystones. Those tall, rectangular windows. I was not expecting it to be like this the first time I saw it. THAT is a castle, man! I'd love to see more Second Era architecture in ES if this is their idea of how it looks.


















Spoiler: Soul Cairn is one of those places...



...you want it to be cool, but it isn't. I know it is basically ES purgatory... but man... did exploring it need to _feel_ like being in literal purgatory? Such a letdown. Soul Cairn replaced Blackreach for most beautiful place I hate to be. Like Blackreach, I just try to do what I need to and not get lost (no world map? really?) But at least BR has a ton of legitimately cool things to uncover and valuable treasures. In Soul Cairn, I killed a bunch of bonemen and filled up 7 black soul gems, 13 grand ones, and maybe 50-60 petty/lesser/common ones... after running through basically the same empty building 15 or so times and getting attacked by asshole crystals... yay? It really does look so f'n cool though! Such a shame.


























Spoiler: Serana got a makeover... hard to find ones that don't go completely off-theme with her.



Just look at her not having it with her big-ass hands further down... just no. She looks like she's in a constant state of having a terrible headache. Just perpetually in a state of general annoyance with... things. I guess that happens when you oversleep by hundreds of years tho. Personally I am just glad she no longer looks both 19 and 49 simultaneously.













I think I do that wince and glare at least once a day.



I think her mom REALLY likes me. It also looks like she's developing jaundice... maybe from the lack of blood from living things due to spending centuries in 'tha cairn?' IDK I'm just here for BOKEHH.


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 3, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> I've been playing Dawnguard. Not my favorite DLC... even though it should be. I like the added lore and general aesthetic... the main questline and everything is pretty good, as are the rewards. Crossbows are so sick. If you have it, you can't pass it up. But after 3-4 times extracting everything out of it... it really is just a total grind with a lot of missed opportunities. Still dope, I suppose.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: got a nice view outside of Castle Volkihar
> ...


I was recently considering skipping the main quest in favor of this secondary quest storyline since I still haven't played it. Hearing it's a grind might make me reconsider though. Doesn't matter how dope it is I'm not much for games that are a grind to play.


----------



## robot zombie (Feb 3, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> I was recently considering skipping the main quest in favor of this secondary quest storyline since I still haven't played it. Hearing it's a grind might make me reconsider though.


Don't let that sway you. It's still fun and there's a lot of cool stuff to see/get! Probably some of the coolest locations in the game IMO. A lot of pivotal lore later on, too. It's just one of those things you get jaded to quicker, I guess. The part that's a grind is all of the side stuff. The rewards you get for doing them are worth it, though. Just a timesink, even for Skyrim. Not as bad as the Thieves Guild side quests, though. FWIW I still massively prefer it over the main questline. It has a good bit more depth and scope.


----------



## Khonjel (Feb 3, 2020)

EzioAs said:


> Finished Shadow of the Tomb Raider yesterday. Very disappointed in the game to be honest. I really had to push myself to finish the game because I didn't have any fun playing it.


I'm in the same boat. Maybe it's the drab color of the world or it doesn't have as much tension as the first two games, but I seriously can't seem to push myself to know what happens to the story.

I think it's because it's mostly eidos montreal development instead of series-runner crystal dynamics


----------



## EzioAs (Feb 3, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> I'm in the same boat. Maybe it's the drab color of the world or it doesn't have as much tension as the first two games, but I seriously can't seem to push myself to know what happens to the story.
> 
> I think it's because it's mostly eidos montreal development instead of series-runner crystal dynamics



Probably. In my opinion though, is that the game lacks a clear direction and cohesive design, thus everything from story, pacing, character, combat, platforming and puzzles suffer because none of them really stand out in a good way.


----------



## robot zombie (Feb 3, 2020)

Interesting how one person's experience can differ. I thoroughly enjoyed SOTTR, from the story, to the levels, to the stealth/combat.... everything. I think it is gorgeous from start to finish - every detail is perfect. The visuals were just AMAZING to me. I found each location very memorable. Lost alotta time to that game. Geez... now I feel like I need to play it again.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 3, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> I was recently considering skipping the main quest in favor of this secondary quest storyline since I still haven't played it. Hearing it's a grind might make me reconsider though. Doesn't matter how dope it is I'm not much for games that are a grind to play.


It only feels like a bit of a grind when you've done it several times.  The Dwemer lore and new locations and rewards are well worth it, as @robot zombie said.


----------



## Sensates (Feb 3, 2020)

Finished Marvel Ultimate Alliances 3 on the Switch. Hopped into some quick matches in Overwatch (didnt touch for a few years, it's better now than I remembered lol).

But now I feel pretty burned out playing games, (blasphemy!!!) but it happens every now and then for me. Gotta pick up more books to read.


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 3, 2020)

Sensates said:


> ...
> 
> But now I feel pretty burned out playing games, (blasphemy!!!) but it happens every now and then for me. Gotta pick up more books to read.


I was just thinking that... Still playing _at_ tower of time, but not getting a lot out of it. Grim Dawn isn't pulling me back yet, Eve burned me out quickly when my corp went full-on PVP, Endless Space 2 doesn't seem to get my attention, Stardew Valley fell short... I'm in a panic for something to get me excited about again.... Too long to wait for Cyberpunk 2077, even if my current box could handle it. Think I'll try out new guy's Rush for Glory, see how it plays


----------



## nailzer (Feb 3, 2020)

Quake Champions. There's nothing better than fiery explosions and flying body parts to end the day!


----------



## Sithaer (Feb 3, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> Interesting how one person's experience can differ. I thoroughly enjoyed SOTTR, from the story, to the levels, to the stealth/combat.... everything. I think it is gorgeous from start to finish - every detail is perfect. The visuals were just AMAZING to me. I found each location very memorable. Lost alotta time to that game. Geez... now I feel like I need to play it again.



Same here,while I wouldn't call it perfect I did not have any real issue with Shadow and I had fun with the game and will do a second playtrough at some point as I did with the previous games '2013+Rise'.
My fav out of the three is still Rise tho.

On the Skyrim topic,I also did not finish any of the DLCs for some reason. _'Always got derailed and did other stuff in the game'_


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 3, 2020)

Ahhzz said:


> I'm in a panic for something to get me excited about again....


terraria expert mod large world?


----------



## Frick (Feb 3, 2020)

ne6togadno said:


> terraria expert mod large world?



Funny, just did this. Been a couple of years since I played it, so while not fresh it ain't too bad. Started on hardcore, but that was too annoying.


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 3, 2020)

ne6togadno said:


> terraria expert mod large world?


Will consider it   Looks a bit like a platformer, which I detest, but I'll watch some gameplays and see   thanks for the recommendation! I think if this falls short, I'll give Enderal a shot. I've put off that one for years, looks like they've made tons of progress in the meantime.


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 3, 2020)

Frick said:


> Funny, just did this. Been a couple of years since I played it, so while not fresh it ain't too bad. Started on hardcore, but that was too annoying.


same here. havent played it few years and started expert mode large world few days ago (cant cause myself hardcore with this game).
start was a bit slow as current map generation procedures put next to the start, desert biom with big underground desert but i found enough useful items and materials for tungsten armor digging bellow the start.
after umbrella i got starfury off the first floating island i've found. torn chakaram has assembled as demonic and i was like 
king jelly, eye and goblin army are killed. have to kill brain and skeleton but i've started first digging well to the underworld for hellstone armor and tools.
landed several times on nasty detonators in caves to end up in a big bang and in 2 of the times i was in the dark and couldnt see it 
looks like new seed generates quite a lot of those detonators as i have 2 discovered and removed before they rip me and 2 left in tact. that is 7-8 (there could be more i havent seen) for about 10-15% of the map explored.



Ahhzz said:


> Will consider it  Looks a bit like a platformer, which I detest, but I'll watch some gameplays and see   thanks for the recommendation! I think if this falls short, I'll give Enderal a shot. I've put off that one for years, looks like they've made tons of progress in the meantime.


it's 2d minecraft.
actually mojang stated in some interview he  got inspirration for minecraft from it.
you can start from here https://terraria.gamepedia.com/Terraria_Wiki
and check some of the guides too.
also try picture search for terraria housing


----------



## Frick (Feb 3, 2020)

ne6togadno said:


> same here. havent played it few years and started expert mode large world few days ago (cant cause myself hardcore with this game).
> start was a bit slow as current map generation procedures put next to the start, desert biom with big underground desert but i found enough useful items and materials for tungsten armor digging bellow the start.
> after umbrella i got starfury off the first floating island i've found. torn chakaram has assembled as demonic and i was like
> king jelly, eye and goblin army are killed. have to kill brain and skeleton but i've started first digging well to the underworld for hellstone armor and tools.
> ...



Me I just like digging.


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 3, 2020)

Frick said:


> Me I just like digging.


try well to the underworld. a lot of digging to be done


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 3, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> I'm gonna have to start looking. I would prefer disc's over downloads.



When I want a physical copy of a game I go to amazon.co.uk. There are usually boxed versions of new games available there. For me living in Canada I do not pay duties. The best though ( I am not sure if they still do it) is that if you buy a brand new game from them and the price drops in weeks you get rebates. I remember buying TW Rome 2 from there the conversion was $55 Canadian and I ended up getting another $15 in rebates.


----------



## Frick (Feb 3, 2020)

ne6togadno said:


> try well to the underworld. a lot of digging to be done



In my previous game I built a railroad all the way down.


----------



## Rahnak (Feb 3, 2020)

I've spent a couple more hours playing Monster Hunter World (a little over 20 now) and I have to admit it's growing on me. Went Rathian hunting yesterday when I saw a Diablos and decided to have a go at it. Boy, did I regret that 20 seconds into the fight.   I died three times before I managed to bring it down. And with the slight help of a Rathian, no less (little fella got trashed too). And I've been using the defender set of armor that is way, way better than anything I can craft at the time. They added it to the game to help players complete the story without having to do any grinding, I think. Which I guess is as much of a pro, because it has much better stats, than it is a con, because I don't care as much about dodging attacks. I guess I should start playing proper and get the full experience.


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 3, 2020)

EzioAs said:


> Finished Shadow of the Tomb Raider yesterday. Very disappointed in the game to be honest. I really had to push myself to finish the game because I didn't have any fun playing it.


I wasn't disappointed by Shadow, but in retrospect, the story was weak and Trinity wasn't anywhere near as nasty as Rise, for example.
The graphics were simply stunning though and I couldn't fault the quality in that respect. Nothing washed-out there. However, Lara's character was flimsy, too accommodating and generally dull.
I'm hoping for something much grittier on her next outing.


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 3, 2020)

Frick said:


> In my previous game I built a railroad all the way down.


excellent idea
why it didnt come to mind to me before


----------



## Sithaer (Feb 3, 2020)

Finished Portal 1+2.
It was interesting in a way and not something I play often _'I'm not a fan of mainly puzzle games'_ but it was more fun than I expected.
I just found Portal 2  maybe a bit too long at some points in the game/story.

Started Hard Reset Redux now,I almost forgot about this game's existence.
Nice old school cyberpunk shooter.


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 4, 2020)

I finally unlocked the grenade launcher in RE2 which is the best way to see a zombie in flames.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 4, 2020)

some ugly guy who calls himself the baron wanted to negotiate with our crew,so I shot all the baron's men and they shot the baron.
still,exodus hasn't grown on me as much as previous metro games.good but too cliche.
good thing it looks gorgeous
















Splinterdog said:


> I finally unlocked the grenade launcher in RE2 which is the best way to see a zombie in flames.
> View attachment 143987


re games been on my list forever,I don't like the plasticine looks of the game though.


----------



## Lindatje (Feb 4, 2020)

*A Plague Tale: Innocence 









*


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 4, 2020)

Is that the one where Sean dies...again?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 4, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Is that the one where Sean dies...again?


He’s not in the game. He only got hired for the trailer.


----------



## EzioAs (Feb 4, 2020)

Been playing Yakuza Kiwami these last two days. The plot seems to move faster than Yakuza 0. Really looking forward to the Yakuza series after the SotTR disappointment.


----------



## Kovoet (Feb 4, 2020)

Between three games at the moment. F1 2019, COD4 remasted and ghost recon


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 5, 2020)

blast from 2016 straight out of my STEAM library ... i started it when i bought it ... but forgot it for a while (yeah ... 4yrs is a while )


(i used to play the paper RPG and i was also a GM for it, i have all the books and even the 2 set of card games from the same universe )

yaaayyy freebie halloween skin!


graphically speaking in ultra 60fps locked 2880x1620 it doesn't look bad at all




gameplay wise it's a bit odd but still works fine

interestingly the "bearer" character (which is the main char alongside Ergo Mundus which is technically a monster ) has a strong resemblance to Clare from the manga Claymore (clothing and facial features )

that's probably the combination of 2 favorit things that drawed me to the game.

ah ... yes Ergo is the one on the back ( true form ... which was a skin for the kickstarter backer iirc ... dunno if i can unlock it like the other skins via finishing the game once )


----------



## robot zombie (Feb 5, 2020)

So I installed these glowy moons. I mean, with ENB they already sorta glow. But these REALLY glow. I've always thought they were too much... thought about editing them to be a little less glowey until one night, just as that night sky was taking form...




What's that off in the distance...?





...hmm? A fire?? I don't remember installing a mod that adds wildfires.





Oh?



Spoiler: OHHHHHHHHH



IT'S THE GODDAMNED MOON! THAT'S Masser now?!












I totally get why people like this mod now  Even the concept art wasn't this crazy looking. I wish I had just grabbed some video... with the clouds and billowing mountain fog rolling over the flickering stars... and all of the sounds of the night with the gentle river below, it was a really epic scene. It actually went by verry quickly. A sequence of screenshots doesn't quite grab it. Would've been a sweet time-lapse. Just in the 30 seconds it took for the moon to move that short distance the scene was already almost gone. The sky and the weathers with Vivid Weathers are so dynamic! It's huge, but having 500+ to cycle through means you're always seeing something different. So many possible combinations of time and conditions. Makes moments like these feel extra significant, because the chances of seeing something like that are such tiny slivers. I've put in over 100 hours running it and I'm still seeing crazy new shit up in the sky.


----------



## ShurikN (Feb 5, 2020)

Borderlands the Pre-sequel prequel... whatever it's called. The one with Oxygen masks.
It's as mediocre in single player as the previous 2 games are. Only once have I truly enjoyed Borderlands, and that was the second game, in split screen on X360 with a buddy. Everything else is/was a snooze-fest.

Also Monolith.
A weird mix of Binding of Isaac and a bullet-hell arcade shmup. Highly addictive, each game is no longer than 40min. Visually retro, but pleasing. Nice soundtrack as well. Finished normal, gotta try to finish hard also.


----------



## Chomiq (Feb 5, 2020)

EzioAs said:


> Been playing Yakuza Kiwami these last two daya. The plot seems to move faster than Yakuza 0. Really looking forward to the Yakuza series after the SotTR disappointment.


Just an FYI remaster collection of 3,4 and 5 is out next week. On ps4 but I suppose they'll port it to PC at some point.

Just found out that FF7 remake will be split into multiple parts, like FFXIII. Way to milk your fans SE.


----------



## EzioAs (Feb 5, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Just an FYI remaster collection of 3,4 and 5 is out next week. On ps4 but I suppose they'll port it to PC at some point.
> 
> Just found out that FF7 remake will be split into multiple parts, like FFXIII. Way to milk your fans SE.



Didn't even know they were remastering the latter games. I'm guessing they are just the same game ported to current consoles (with bumped up textures) rather than a remake like Kiwami and Kiwami 2?


----------



## Chomiq (Feb 5, 2020)

EzioAs said:


> Didn't even know they were remastering the latter games. I'm guessing they are just the same game ported to current consoles (with bumped up textures) rather than a remake like Kiwami and Kiwami 2?


Yup, they've bumped the res to 1080p 60, all of the content previously limited to Japan was added, translations were reworked. That's what I prefer anyway, since Kiwami on slim PS4 runs at 920p 30. Hopefully things will improve with nextgen so that it will have more processing power to run Dragon Engine at 60fps.


----------



## lmille16 (Feb 5, 2020)

Started playing Escape from Tarkov last night. woo boy....


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 5, 2020)

I hadn't realised that Resident Evil 2 (remake) is largely a puzzle game, which came as a pleasant surprise. There is, however, a fair bit of backtracking for retrieving objects like handles, key cards etc and maybe it's my age, but I do find myself getting lost, even with the map.
It certainly sucks you in and could never be described as boring, since there are no dull and repetitive missions for example, which happens a lot in modern games.
My stepson (23) finished it in about a week, but I can't see that happening. Maybe next year would be more realistic


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 5, 2020)

got my ass to the underworld yesterday.
they've changed background textures since last time i've been there


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 6, 2020)

exodus got patched,no more crashing in the options menu.
means I can play around with rtx on/off
suggest downloading both and switching back and forth.


----------



## stuartb04 (Feb 6, 2020)

thought i would revisit this masterpiece or should say, play it properly now and ignore the other games that have been a distraction.!


it really is a good looking game in 1440p res.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 6, 2020)

stuartb04 said:


> thought i would revisit this masterpiece or should say, play it properly now and ignore the other games that have been a distraction.!View attachment 144195
> it really is a good looking game in 1440p res.



Still amazes me, the strangely melancholic/desolate atmosphere of Velen, never had a world feel more immersive. Its easy to just stand around enjoying tree physics.

Big note with that is also the music they put under it. Remove that and its a whole other game  Try that, I did. Just not the same.


----------



## bobalazs (Feb 6, 2020)

gothic 3 on i5 8500 integrated graphics.


----------



## metalfiber (Feb 7, 2020)

Still finding new stuff in my 3rd go around in RDR2. Here's an example of a change from the first two were as i met granny and her five sons. In this playthough it was only her i ran into...



Spoiler: Chasing Granny's cute little nekid ass though the woods


----------



## moproblems99 (Feb 7, 2020)

Cvrk said:


> Bare with me, it won't be long now: _Apel 16 - Cyberpunk 2077_



Sorry mate, September.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 7, 2020)

melting my 2070s into a green puddle


----------



## denixius (Feb 7, 2020)

I highly recommend Stoneshard, even it is on early access. I don't play early access games, but this game catches me with its 2D rogue-like gameplay and pixel arts. I never thought that an open-world system fits for this kind of games, but it looks really good.

Also, the intro of the game is really hard to go through. I have had to play a couple of times with different skill combinations. In the end, I chose shield and axe, also, pure Strength. I recommend you to discover all around the intro dungeon to complete your first challenge. Also, do not stay hunger and thirst so much, if you get hungry, eat and then continue. Be careful of your body, and use medicines to mend your wounds.

If you complete the first challenge, you can create or choose one of the pre-made characters.


----------



## Sithaer (Feb 7, 2020)

Finished Hard Reset and now it put me in the mood for Shadow Warrior '2013'. 






cucker tarlson said:


> melting my 2070s into a green puddle



Those screens have some kind of a filter on them or applied in the game?
Something like film grain/sharpening maybe.


----------



## Cvrk (Feb 7, 2020)

Everything is kinda dark in Dark Souls 3, hard to see stuff most of the time. Found this in Aldrich, Devourer Of Gods boss room. Had to go back to find more secrets, and in the corner there it was... "_Love ahead_" 

I knew i will find love eventually if i just keep playing these games. Dark Souls 3 (getting invaded every 5 minutes and beaten to the ground by a random lvl 200 guy) was the last place i thought i will find it.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 7, 2020)

Sithaer said:


> Finished Hard Reset and now it put me in the mood for Shadow Warrior '2013'.
> View attachment 144268
> 
> 
> ...


yup sharpening in nvcp
I realized that too
the default setting is pretty aggresive


----------



## Sithaer (Feb 7, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> yup sharpening in nvcp
> I realized that too
> the default setting is pretty aggresive



Yea I wasn't sure/also yet to play Exodus but something felt a bit 'off' and reminded me of the sharpening in Witcher 3 if its set to High which I also had to put on Low else it was too much imo.
Have to say Exodus looks great even on screens.


----------



## Kursah (Feb 7, 2020)

Void Destroyer 2 officially released yesterday, so I'm starting a new game. Dumping my current 150+ hr game with its vast empire and late game missions to start anew as a single fighter, no stations, no funds, no fleets. It's awesome! I love this game.









						Save 55% on Void Destroyer 2 on Steam
					

Start with nothing... End with everything! All you have is a basic ship, barely fit for combat, with it you'll start your journey and empire. A open world space sandbox, inspired by and expanding the classics.




					store.steampowered.com
				












						Steam :: Void Destroyer 2 :: Void Destroyer 2 - now released! (No more Early Access)
					

VD2 is leaving Early Access - check out the new trailers and media, help me spread the word, let me know if you have any questions, criticism, feedback and/or issues- thanks!




					steamcommunity.com


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 7, 2020)

Sithaer said:


> Yea I wasn't sure/also yet to play Exodus but something felt a bit 'off' and reminded me of the sharpening in Witcher 3 if its set to High which I also had to put on Low else it was too much imo.
> Have to say Exodus looks great even on screens.


I enabled sharpening in nvcp but overlooked the default value was 40%   
I saw those artifacts in exodus,even on the text in the main menu,but I thought that dlss has some aggresive sharpening baked in.nope.set the sharpening to 20% in nvidia control panel and it's gone.


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 7, 2020)

I just modded Tomb Raider 1 with the Tomb ATI fix and HD Texture Pack, without the need for Glidos or DOSBox.
Silky smooth and it looks great. Even the FMVs have been given the HD treatment, so kudos to the modders.
As far as I can tell, the fix only works on Steam and GOG versions. Mine is the GOG version.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 7, 2020)

Bought Crash Bash for PS1, now let's turn that PS3 on..


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 7, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> I just modded Tomb Raider 1 with the Tomb ATI fix and HD Texture Pack, without the need for Glidos or DOSBox.
> Silky smooth and it looks great. Even the FMVs have been given the HD treatment, so kudos to the modders.
> As far as I can tell, the fix only works on Steam and GOG versions. Mine is the GOG version.


you have a jawa 350?

though I believe it's something compelety different than the old czech made jawa 350ts I had


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 8, 2020)

Kursah said:


> Void Destroyer 2 officially released yesterday, so I'm starting a new game. Dumping my current 150+ hr game with its vast empire and late game missions to start anew as a single fighter, no stations, no funds, no fleets. It's awesome! I love this game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm still waiting for it on GoG (shameless plug for the wishlist heheh), but it does look entertaining. Initially the graphics turned me *way *off, but it does  look like the dev has created a tempting world to play in. I'm reminded of Freelancer, which to me, is about the perfect space game.


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Feb 8, 2020)

Going back through Bioshock remastered quite slowly since it's buggy as hell. Also playing Untitled Goose Game which is surprisingly fun for some reason.


----------



## silentbogo (Feb 8, 2020)

MrGRiMv25 said:


> Going back through Bioshock remastered quite slowly since it's buggy as hell.


Oh man... my condolences....
Ironically the "remastered" version was developed by a company called "Blind Squirrel". 
The initial version (before fire-up-the-ass patch storm) was so buggy, that you'll be lucky to play for 5 minutes without crashes, which were always followed by resetting your settings/graphics/difficulty/keybinds.


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Feb 8, 2020)

silentbogo said:


> Oh man... my condolences....
> Ironically the "remastered" version was developed by a company called "Blind Squirrel".
> The initial version (before fire-up-the-ass patch storm) was so buggy, that you'll be lucky to play for 5 minutes without crashes, which were always followed by resetting your settings/graphics/difficulty/keybinds.



Yeah it's really annoying, I've kept a copy of the user.ini and bioshock.ini outside of the folder in appdata/roaming so if it crashes I can just copy them back and continue. I don't see how they could've messed it up so badly. I was going to install the regular version from Steam since I have both in there but wanted to check the museum and directors commentary out. I've managed to get to Arcadia and mostly done that level so slowly getting there.


----------



## silentbogo (Feb 8, 2020)

MrGRiMv25 said:


> I've managed to get to Arcadia and mostly done that level so slowly getting there.


Took me over 40 hours to complete the game and all challenges (probably 50% of that time is menu/loading etc). One achievement short of perfect game, but I can't force myself to undergo this torture again... Bioshock 2 remastered is slightly more stable, but "slightly" is a keyword. 
Good thing I got both for free...


MrGRiMv25 said:


> I don't see how they could've messed it up so badly.


What's even more ridiculous, is that it actually looks worse than the original. They've only updated textures, but totally messed up shaders. Reflections no longer look as impressive, and lighting effects always caused purple blotches on my PCs (GTX750Ti, GTX950Ti, R9 270X and RX560 all have this issue, so it's definitely some flock-up in the engine).


----------



## Sir cheese (Feb 8, 2020)

When my pc work, For the king ^^


----------



## Sithaer (Feb 8, 2020)

silentbogo said:


> Took me over 40 hours to complete the game and all challenges (probably 50% of that time is menu/loading etc). One achievement short of perfect game, but I can't force myself to undergo this torture again... Bioshock 2 remastered is slightly more stable, but "slightly" is a keyword.
> Good thing I got both for free...
> 
> What's even more ridiculous, is that it actually looks worse than the original. They've only updated textures, but totally messed up shaders. Reflections no longer look as impressive, and lighting effects always caused purple blotches on my PCs (GTX750Ti, GTX950Ti, R9 270X and RX560 all have this issue, so it's definitely some flock-up in the engine).



Interesting.
I've played trough both Bioshock 1+2 Remastered with my i 3-4160 and GTX 950 _'Gigabyte Xtreme' _system and had almost no issues I can recall.
Used 1440P  trough DSR even.


----------



## silentbogo (Feb 8, 2020)

Sithaer said:


> Interesting.
> I've played trough both Bioshock 1+2 Remastered with my i 3-4160 and GTX 950 _'Gigabyte Xtreme' _system and had almost no issues I can recall.
> Used 1440P  trough DSR even.


Looks like you are one helluva lucky dude. I haven't touched it since 2017, about 5 patches in, but given that @MrGRiMv25 still has same issues, and people still complain in reviews, I'd say not everything got fixed. 
Though, recent reviews are more or less positive, so they did something useful in the last patch... I guess(except bring back old water, reflections, non-buggy shaders etc.).


----------



## Sithaer (Feb 8, 2020)

silentbogo said:


> Looks like you are one helluva lucky dude. I haven't touched it since 2017, about 5 patches in, but given that @MrGRiMv25 still has same issues, and people still complain in reviews, I'd say not everything got fixed.
> Though, recent reviews are more or less positive, so they did something useful in the last patch... I guess(except bring back old water, reflections, non-buggy shaders etc.).



The only issue I can recall is the few random crash I had in Bioshock 2 at certain parts of the game but it wasn't a constant issue and only happened in 1-2 zones of the game.
I can't compare the graphical differences since I only played the Remastered versions but I'm sure I had no buggy purple shaders.

I think it was sometime late 2017 or early 2018 when I played them,not exactly sure.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 8, 2020)

MrGRiMv25 said:


> Yeah it's really annoying, I've kept a copy of the user.ini and bioshock.ini outside of the folder in appdata/roaming so if it crashes I can just copy them back and continue. I don't see how they could've messed it up so badly. I was going to install the regular version from Steam since I have both in there but wanted to check the museum and directors commentary out. I've managed to get to Arcadia and mostly done that level so slowly getting there.


Somehow I played the whole remastered version without any bugginess. Are you possibly playing the initial release of the remaster?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 8, 2020)

Sithaer said:


> The only issue I can recall is the few random crash I had in Bioshock 2 at certain parts of the game but it wasn't a constant issue and only happened in 1-2 zones of the game.
> I can't compare the graphical differences since I only played the Remastered versions but I'm sure I had no buggy purple shaders.
> 
> I think it was sometime late 2017 or early 2018 when I played them,not exactly sure.


played bioshock2 remastered last year,no crashes whatsoever.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Feb 9, 2020)

Started Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order last week and just finished it tonight. A lot of good moments mixed with lots of tedious tracking through the maps. I'm glad it's over but I enjoyed the ride.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 9, 2020)

I tested Bioshock Remastered some time ago and neither did I have any problems.

Probably you guys have also the bugs remastered as well?


----------



## silentbogo (Feb 9, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Probably you guys have also the bugs remastered as well?


I'm starting to think that you, guys, are confusing remastered with normal version (wink, @rtwjunkie).
I'll give it another try with the latest 2017 patch, maybe the miracle happened and I can get that last achievement after all.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 9, 2020)

silentbogo said:


> I'm starting to think that you, guys, are confusing remastered with normal version (wink, @rtwjunkie).
> I'll give it another try with the latest 2017 patch, maybe the miracle happened and I can get that last achievement after all.


The remastered was a bugfest when released.  But it got patched ip and plays really well now (for most people   ). Please let us know if your play wxperience improves.


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Feb 9, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> Somehow I played the whole remastered version without any bugginess. Are you possibly playing the initial release of the remaster?



I've updated it now and it's been much better, I was offline for a few days so I grabbed the iso of it then once my net was fixed I got Steam to update etc and that seemed to sort most of the issues out.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 9, 2020)

The Blind Prophet









Spoiler: More screenshots


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 10, 2020)

I'm still playing Skyrim SE's Dawnguard DLC per @robot zombie suggesting to give a try even though it is a grind in some areas.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 10, 2020)

OMG! Some of the minigames in The Blind Prophet are frustratingly hard!  Very satisfying when you complete them, since you have to in order to advance the story.  Very comic-book like, and enjoyable.













Spoiler: The Blind Prophet Screenshots


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 10, 2020)

Never fully completed the Spyro trilogy, better later than never!


----------



## robot zombie (Feb 10, 2020)

I think I got my favorite Skyrim screenshot tonight. Just a stereotypical landscape... but everything was just magically perfect.

There are basically only a couple of rules for good screenshots with this setup. One, look at the sun. And two: pray to godrays for favorable LODs and the peace in the world around you to gawk at the sky like a turkey for a few minutes.




The Rift is gawwjuss in the mornings with all of those red/orange/yellow aspens and leaves blowing around.







Spoiler: moar


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Feb 10, 2020)

Some really nice screens above, both the cel-shaded ones and Skyrim scenes look great (especially the first Skyrim shot of the mountains)


----------



## robot zombie (Feb 10, 2020)

MrGRiMv25 said:


> Some really nice screens above, both the cel-shaded ones and Skyrim scenes look great (especially the first Skyrim shot of the mountains)


Mwahaha no cel shading or fancy FX. Just normal ENB, a good weather mod, and the right textures make the stars align that way randomly. It just looks like that on its own  

It's kinda derailing my playthrough lately. I meta Skyrim pretty aggressively... like, I have an itenerary of stuff to get done. So I'll be like "Okay, got this going. Now I just need to go there and do that so I can..." *looks around* "Awwwwwwhaw... WTF even with this?! Hold on. HOLD. ON.*pops into console for hiding UI and making constant FOV adjustments* *Takes 5 screenshots, moves 100 feet, and repeats*

*15-20 minutes of screenshots later* "Alright it's gone... man that was cool! Wow!"

"...DAMNIT! What was I doing again?"

This happens 1 in 4 times I pop into a new location and I can't stop.


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 10, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> Mwahaha no cell shading or fancy FX. Just normal ENB, a good weather mod, and the right textures make the stars align that way randomly. It just looks like that on its own
> 
> It's kinda derailing my playthrough lately. I meta Skyrim pretty aggressively... like, I have an itenerary of stuff to get done. So I'll be like "Okay, got this going. Now I just need to go there and do that so I can..." *looks around* "Awwwwwwhaw... WTF even with this?! Hold on. HOLD. ON.*pops into console for hiding UI and making constant FOV adjustments* *Takes 5 screenshots, moves 100 feet, and repeats*
> 
> ...


I have that in the last three Beth games lol. "Ok, let's knock out this quest. Headed to the mount- wow, look at that patch of flowers!! that's amazing... oooh!! a cave!!!  what's in there?? oh damn, bandits! kill em kill em!!! "  2 hours later "..... where was I going?"


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 10, 2020)

Ah, just like me when I played the hell out of Fallout 3. So many times when I went to side tracks doing a quest.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 10, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Ah, just like me when I played the hell out of Fallout 3. So many times when I went to side tracks doing a quest.


Anything with side quests I get distracted. LOL.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 10, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> Anything with side quests I get distracted. LOL.


Just like my first playthrough with Final Fantasy XV I'm currently playing. Over 60 hours and still haven't completed the main game.


----------



## 64K (Feb 10, 2020)

Sensates said:


> But now I feel pretty burned out playing games, (blasphemy!!!) but it happens every now and then for me. Gotta pick up more books to read.



I manage not to get totally burned out on gaming by having a rule that I never force myself to game just to finish up a game. It has served me well for decades. I doubt I will ever get totally burnt out on gaming but sometimes it does take me two weeks to complete a 10 hour playthrough but that is fine with me.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 10, 2020)

64K said:


> I manage not to get totally burned out on gaming by having a rule that I never force myself to game just to finish up a game. It has served me well for decades. I doubt I will ever get totally burnt out on gaming but sometimes it does take me two weeks to complete a 10 hour playthrough but that is fine with me.


I’m the same. I don’t play just to finish a grind.  I’ve just finished a 4 week break from gaming and now that I started a new game it all feels fresh!


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 10, 2020)

64K said:


> I manage not to get totally burned out on gaming by having a rule that I never force myself to game just to finish up a game. It has served me well for decades. I doubt I will ever get totally burnt out on gaming but sometimes it does take me two weeks to complete a 10 hour playthrough but that is fine with me.


amen to this.
so many good games I never finished.
didn't feel like it.that's all.

shadow warrior 2 - 60 hrs and I never got past 60% or 70% frankly.
I went 30 hrs in and discovered that one can start a ng+ at any given time of the game so I did.went another 30 hrs.
and most curious of all - it's one of the best fps games I played.I just got what I wanted by playing up to 70% twice.

same for alien isolation.I got pretty far,to what I think is late stages of the game.but it's is so damn good I never actually wanted to finish it for the sake of suspense.weird.I wanna finish then have my alien isolation memory erased.


----------



## robot zombie (Feb 11, 2020)

Ahhzz said:


> I have that in the last three Beth games lol. "Ok, let's knock out this quest. Headed to the mount- wow, look at that patch of flowers!! that's amazing... oooh!! a cave!!!  what's in there?? oh damn, bandits! kill em kill em!!! "  2 hours later "..... where was I going?"


It blows my mind when people say they never fast-travel... because for me that one time that I don't completely derails me for like 6 hours, and now there are 15 more quests on my quest list, so I can't even find the quest I originally set out for.

And yes that "Oooo! CAVE!" moment is pretty much the quintessential ES experience imo. It is basically that, the game. And half the time there's nothing special in them... some bandits and some loot. Maybe an interesting story. Every now and then it is one of those 45-minute sprawling falmer nightmare dens. But you keep going back every time you spot one. I always tell myself I'll discover it and come back. But then I'm like "Nah, if I do that I'll never come back." and go in anyway   Bandits, I've trained myself to run from. Why are they so willing to die? You'd figure after seeing the badass in full ebony armor pummel 3 of his buddies' faces in with dual maces before resurrecting them to add to his growing undead army, now trained on THEM, they'd... I dunno... like, take their fur armor and iron battleaxe and RUN IN SHEER TERROR at what the hell they just saw. Like, just get out of there man! There aint even anything left to protect. I've already taken everything. Most of your friends are dead. Don't wait until you're clinging to life to beg. By then I'm halfway through the death swing. Couldn't stop if I wanted to.

But no, they talk smack like you're nobody, literally as the same mace is about to end them. I don't have time. They can end themselves on their own time. I just wanna know how they see someone all decked out like that in the first place and think "...look at all of that swag! I think we can rob him." It's like thinking you're gonna take the AK off of some guy's back swinging your butterfly knife around threateningly. Dude's just gonna pull that AK out and fill you with rounds. How do they survive with no sense of self-preservation?


rtwjunkie said:


> I’m the same. I don’t play just to finish a grind.  I’ve just finished a 4 week break from gaming and now that I started a new game it all feels fresh!


Same. Sometimes I will just sit and play a game religiously for a while, but just because that's what I've been doing doesn't mean it's gonna be what I do next time I'm bored. If I really want to, I won't have to think about it. If I have to do that, there's something else I want to do... or maybe something else I know I actually SHOULD do. It's way better to come back fresh, when you're so down for a game that it's the only thing on your mind. Otherwise the illusion breaks and everything you do in the game feels depressingly meaningless. I dunno, I have too many hobbies. I expect that one day I'm gonna wake up and be tired of one. But I'm all set to switch gears. So many other things you can do with your time. I don't mean this in a bad way, but if all you do is play video games, that's probably not a very interesting life. Being interested in many things, and being able to value them all equally makes for a better rounded person. And you never totally burn out. You're just in the mood for something else.


----------



## moproblems99 (Feb 11, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> Anything with side quests I get distracted. LOL.



I have over 120 hours in RDR2 and I just crossed 50%


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 12, 2020)

open a shell, find a pearl ... pretty much my experience with Bright Memory ( https://store.steampowered.com/app/955050/Bright_MemoryEarly_Access/ )

i bought the early access on STEAM for 7.25chf to see it's from a "one man studio" using UE

bloody hell that's one gorgeous game and the gameplay is neat tutorial is straightforward and it's not even the full game


after being warped to another world/planet, awestruck for a moment ...


hard wake up call by the first monster encounter (after 2 more standard wolf ) a... lion with a turtle back and a Dilophosaurus (those who saw the original Jurassic Parc will understand although i should say : "like a frilled neck lizard" instead ... JP was not accurate on that point  the Dilo was more a mashup than a true to the fossil model ) "collerette"
and then weird "zombies" soldiers? oh boy...


semi "RPG like" elements good good ...


voice acting is amazing (Eng CN or JP)









best thing ever i saw on STEAM : part 2 Bright Memory : Infinite will be free for anyone who bought the early access ... damn! that dev deserve a lot of credit and praises








						Bright Memory: Infinite on Steam
					

Bright Memory: Infinite is an all-new lightning-fast fusion of the FPS and action genres, created by FYQD-Studio. Combine a wide variety of skills and abilities to unleash dazzling combo attacks.




					store.steampowered.com
				




oh! and it use, not that i care about, freaking RTX...










now i am baffled  

it's actually also a mobile game on playstore (and Applestore also )








						Bright Memory Mobile - Apps on Google Play
					

FYQD-Studio Present




					play.google.com
				




luckily the PC version look graphically better and the controls are well polished, not "just a port" by all means


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 12, 2020)

GreiverBlade said:


> open a shell, find a pearl ... pretty much my experience with Bright Memory ( https://store.steampowered.com/app/955050/Bright_MemoryEarly_Access/ )
> 
> i bought the early access on STEAM for 7.25chf to see it's from a "one man studio" using UE
> 
> ...


I picked this up about 6 months ago on GOG. I too was amazed at what 1 person has done. Combat is fluid, controls reasonable, looks great and it is fun! The dev has made many updates and. Is committed to all the people who have tried out his EA.  I can’t wait for the rest!


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 12, 2020)

Just started Broken Sword 1 Director's Cut, haven't finished this yet and seems that my saves are gone  I guess I'll put some coffee and spend the morning playing this (it's 6.17am here)


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 12, 2020)

Trying out We are the Dwarves, on sale at GoG for $1.25, looks like a bit of fun 

edit: Ok, played about 25 minutes this morning, before I decided I'd rather watch the 3rd episode of Picard heheh    My thoughts:

The directions are a bit... scattered and incomplete as well as inconsistent. In one cut screen designed to show you how to pause the game, you must press "pause" to progress. That's what the directions say. "You can pause the game to blah-blah-blah and blah-blah-blah. To continue press pause". Not "press space to pause and unpause", just "To continue press pause". Fortunately, "space" to pause is pretty universal, but in the second stage, the only way to continue is to "repair your armor at least two levels". There's a small cut scene before that that shows you a space on the map where you can both gather all the dwarves to repair their armor as well as save the game, but it doesn't tell you how. The same descriptor that shows on everything else "clickable" pops up and says "Character" and "Save". You must click Character, and then double click the bars on your armor to upgrade/repair them. Took several minutes to figure it all out, and was mildly annoying... 

After leaving the second stage, I decided Picard was a better choice for my remaining 35 minutes before work. I'll try again this eve, as I believe the game has moved me to control the second of the three dwarves. According to a play-video, you'll control three dwarves with three different skill sets, individually as well as part of a group. One is primarily melee barbarian-style, one ranged with shotguns, and one stealth who smoke-bombs his way across the map in the shadows.  The first was the shotgun, I'm looking forward to the stealth, I think. More thoughts later


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 12, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> I picked this up about 6 months ago on GOG. I too was amazed at what 1 person has done. Combat is fluid, controls reasonable, looks great and it is fun! The dev has made many updates and. Is committed to all the people who have tried out his EA.  I can’t wait for the rest!


well, there is a semi controversy on how he used assets from others and didn't give credit but he made amend for it, and that's what Infinite will be, he hinted about hiring someone for design and helps on Infinite but the exceptional thing is, he will grant the Ep2 free for all EA initial buyers.

all together it feels like a tomb raider (for the history background setup and a bit on how Sheila looks ) Devil May Cry (combo and combat rating system) Titanfall (for the dynamic of the combats) all that pieced up together in a First Person Shooter done with a more than enough execution.


----------



## Drone (Feb 12, 2020)

Completed main story, all 12 memories and 120 shrines of *Legend of Zelda Breath of the Wild* (vanilla version, no updates, no dlc)
It took me exactly _160 hours_ of pure fun and awesomeness. I spent a lot of time on LoZ and I don't regret a single picosecond. BotW is the most beautiful and awesome LoZ game ever and one of the most beautiful games made for Nintendo.







Final boss Ganon is surprisingly easy. I expected to die a lot but nope, got him first go. Didn't lose a single heart. On the contrary in Twilight Princess HD I died zillion times, it's embarrassing.






Unlocked/bought Dark Link tunic. It increases movement speed at night and makes all NPCs freak out.






It took me a long time to unlock shrine in the snowy area but I won't spoil t here lol






I found only 300/900 korok seeds and I'm yet to install/play dlc. Unfortunately there isn't postgame so technically 'beat Ganon' mission can't be completed. Luckily I saved right before the final boss so I can explore Hyrule one more time and find all seeds then back to Ganon again. I never watch/read walkthroughs so I have no idea how long will it take. 
Anywho I said it before and I'll say it again Xenoblade Chronicles X and BotW are the most beautiful Nintendo games. I don't know when and how but I will play Xenoblade 2, Xenoblade remake and BotW 2 (when they're out). Just can't wait.


----------



## Khonjel (Feb 13, 2020)

It's 1:36 A.M. local time. Finally finished Witcher 1. Neutral playthrough. Though my heart went out for the oppressed non-humans I gotta fight the real enemy, the monsters. Though Witchers are meant to be saving humans from monsters that doesn't mean I should support racism against non-hans.

 Saved as many accursed people as I could (prnicess Adda, Abigail, Alina, Celina, Vincent Meis from the top of my head) Though I kinda feel bad for sparing cannibal gramps in the swamp. I thought I could kill him later even if I said I'll spare him.

I'd make the worst witcher ever. I swear I didn't even took out my sword after maxing out Igni sign character level. Just fire, fire, fire everything. Works against humans, works against non-humans, works against fish-prople, works against vampires, works against undeads, works against ghosts. Igni is like swiss army flamethrower. Not to mention it's quick af instead of drawn out battle with sword.

Can't wait to start playing Witcher 2 tomorrow.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 13, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> I'd make the worst witcher ever.


LOL, that is too funny!


----------



## flmatter (Feb 13, 2020)

Probably going to buy Wolcen tonight thru Steam, waiting for New World in May.   Probably play the new expansion in Div2 the first week of March. Sorta like the flame thrower spec, up close and personal.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 13, 2020)

I'm back to playing Rimworld because I am a glutton for punishment.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 13, 2020)

Back to Grim Dawn... Again. Dervish as another take on the good old spammy poison build and its yet another level up in every way 

God this game is good.

Level 71 and just half decent gear...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 13, 2020)

Azur Lane Crosswave finally out (duh ... got to wait till 1hrs after real release, which was around 7pm for me, because i was at work) pre ordered it last Monday hehe


fun and well made (story are narrated in a VN model) fleet selection screen, contestant intro start of battle and well well well S rank total victory  




the photo mode is a neat feature ahah ... but typical me ... i add 3 Kansen (Shipgirl in AL ) but i end up taking more pictures of the Nagato battleship (1944) _displayed as a static part of the background 


Yep, a Nagato-class battleship for sure .... i almost hesitated with a Kongo-class battlecruiser  (but the single smokestack and the secondaries placement did clearing my doubt )_



an excellent time killer, from PS4 reviews it's often put as a cons that it's a bit short, but no matter, knowing the publisher behind, can expect some extensions later (at last i hope ahah)


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 14, 2020)

Just completed the main story of Final Fantasy XV, there's still few sidequests and DLCs left. And superbosses. 



GreiverBlade said:


> Azur Lane Crosswave finally out (duh ... got to wait till 1hrs after real release, which was around 7pm for me, because i was at work) pre ordered it last Monday hehe
> 
> 
> fun and well made (story are narrated in a VN model) fleet selection screen, contestant intro start of battle and well well well S rank total victory
> ...


Anime girls are always a positive thing.


----------



## Khonjel (Feb 14, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> LOL, that is too funny!


like seriously. It could be a story about a fire mage who burns everything in his sights instead of a witcher who is proficient in both blade and sorcery and I wouldn't mind.

Let me tell you my strat when fighting a god (Doban or sth). I'm trapped in a 4x4 temple room with this god. I have to avpid him cause hr's literally one punch man. Only way to kill him/his religion us to thin out his battle-priests. luckily each wave consists of him calling two of them as his side-kick.
And what do I do to fight against this horrendous 3 on 1 gangbang? Run circles around them avoiding attacks and blasting Igni fire. Two Igni strike and both of the priests out.

Fighting legendary crab monster from hell? Run behind pillars and roast the crustacean.


----------



## robot zombie (Feb 14, 2020)

I like how my character in Skyrim is coming along this time.

I play fast and loose with light armor/dual-wielded maces and daggers, also pushing non offensive/defensive stuff like alchemy and sneak up, so my level is high for my overall stats and so are the enemies. I only have a couple of perks in armor... and that's all I CAN have lol. Often I fill that in with strategy, but when I know I can get it done quickly charging in direct, I can/will do that. Often when going through dungeons that are already long without creeping around for hours using my bows/daggers/poisons/invisibility potions... Falmer dens namely... just because they're blind doesn't mean sneaking through those massive ruins doesn't take forever. That or tight concentrations of mid-level enemies.

It's a versatile and effective way to play.

As long as I move quick enough to stay on the offensive, even big head-on conflicts are resolved quickly. The dual maces with dual speed boosting perk and bone-breaker cutting through 25% armor, along with maybe a necklace and ring boosting 1h damage makes for a potent offensive combo, dropping the highest normal enemies in 2-3 power attacks and making bosses doable with a stamina potion or two if I strafe effectively. My smithing is level 60 or so with high-level fortify smithing potions and two pieces of enchanted smithing gear. I took the dwarven perk on the heavy side early, strictly for making use of the abundance of dwemer ingots to cheaply level it - could've saved it for advanced armors or worked towards glass, but I don't need to and it would've taken longer. Maybe at some point I'll switch to heavy armor just to rock that bitchin ebony gear again.

This makes my Elven gear just good enough to weather a small handful of 2h power attacks while still surviving constant arrow chips and the occasional 1h flank. All without any enchantments (I haven't put anything into it - as tempting as the evil triad of alchemy/smithing/enchanting is to break everything with. )

Meanwhile, being light armor and favoring stamina over health, I can execute many power attacks without stopping and still sprinting. So I really do have to be quick, but that's where my offense also is very strong. I literally run through pummeling the weaker enemies with one-shots (super satisfying with maces hehe.) Clean out shitty bandit camps like nobody's business.


Where there are only a couple mid-level enemies, I flip that over. I have the double-usage poison perk (apply poison once to get 2 poisoned swings) and 6x 1h sneak stab boost (soon to be 15X dagger-only - god-tier perk that will kill almost any enemy with an iron dagger.)

So I drop an invisibility potion, poison a dagger with a lingering damage health paralysis, dispatch the first foe with the sneak/poison and after being detected by the other, hit em with the second poison shot, subduing if not leaving them to die a few seconds after being paralyzed. I mean... once you get alchemy up to lvl 80 with all of the boosting perks it is a VERY powerful poison that can be made from ingredients growable at your Hearthfire stead (canis root, imp stool, mora tapinella) - I think  I'm getting 10 seconds of paralysis with 20 points of damage for each second paralyzed, 200 points of damage on top of a completely defenseless enemy is major... think of the power attacks you can stick in a whole 10 seconds. Daggers are great for that because you can cover a lot of distance and pull off a lot of power attacks. Also keep in mind that 200 total damage ignores armor and natural defense completely! It's stupid unfair.


That's why I always exploit the crap out of alchemy. You can get salmon roe (jumping salmon in the river rapids by Riverwood) and histcarp immediately, and by around level 9 you can easily have the Hearthfire plot with the fish hatchery, giving you a huge supply of waterbreathing ingredients - 6 potions every 3 in-game days. You ain't even gotta build much of a house to get the hatchery. Salmon roe is special... it literally makes the waterbreathing potions last 12x longer and be 15x more valuable - meaning just one or two will level you up once...all the way to 100, as they quickly begin to value in the 1000's of septims each as you rapidly-power level and grab yer perks. I don't even have alchemy-boosting gear. Who needs it when I'm already almost to level 100? Annnnyyway.


If there are more or they are spread out, the paralysis poisons are also super-handy for semi-stealthy offensive archery... carrying just 20 gives me 40 highly lethal arrows, each capable of either killing the enemy outright with a sneak blow, or immobilizing them until they die of the creeping poison... or giving me time to execute the sneak-poison double-tap without them ever having a chance to see me (all they see is the sky, being on their backs!) I can stay largely undetected with no sneak perks or gear this way.

Or, if hitting one will give me away to another, I can drop into slow-mo eagle-eye zoom to hit the other with the second paralyzing arrow and chip at them both with 10 whole seconds to work it out, if I ever need to (rare - they usually go down.) It doesn't matter if they detect me at that point - Elven bows/arrows are some of the best and don't require too much in the way of archery skill or perks. And if others elsewhere get a hint in the process, I've just gotta squeeze out the kills in time to drop an invisibility potion and either stay still or pull away. Or re-dip the poison and try for #'s 3-4 with slow-mo (vantage usually isn't good enough, though.) Usually the lingering damage gets them in under 5 seconds - I watch the two die while others nearby angrily bumble over their seized-up bodies trying to figure out what is happening (they are actually autistic - they see an arrow and they look where it hits instead of where it came from - just like how when you point to something, an autistic person might look at your finger instead of what you're pointing at.) Hell... sometimes I let their paralyzed foes bait them and just make a pile as they line-up one by one 

This is where I'm at with my ranger-style build right now. Not bad for level 30, I think. Not massively OP, but dynamic and capable. Really not fair, used right. I still get caught up sometimes, though. Going to make that last step to master difficulty very soon. Never legendary, though. That's just tedious.


I gotta say though... I'd forgotten how bad melee follower AI is! Seriously, man... the scripting and animation melee AI's is horrible :/

It's all good until I'm on a quest that sticks me with melee followers and I want to do the first strategy. The others are fun and incredibly practical, but time-consuming for large areas with not much elevation. So I'm right in the mix and I'll see both my health and my opponents is low - with no others in range to flank before I can get my work done. I know for certain that I have PLENTY of time to get the killing blow in and potentially skip popping to the menus for a health potion - I hate doing that. I carry a bunch around, but probably only use one every 3 major runs, unless there's a real boss fight/dragon.

Problem is... when a follower happens to be right behind me (where I can't see,) one of two things happens. First, the wonky collision causes what should be a direct power-attack death blow to the enemy to instead meet my stupid-ass follower, leaving me wide-open while it finishes. The second, even more annoying is when my follower kill-steals me from back there with their cheesy crit animation... which is dickish enough, but what really makes it suck is that MY death blow gets rendered irrelevant the moment their drawn-out animation starts... meanwhile the blow I would've at least staggered is a split-second from landing on me (it isn't often stopped by my follower's kill-move because it's already a couple seconds too late,) so I catch the lethal retort that never would have occurred just to watch my follower slay the enemy right as my character falls to the floor.

Happens way too often for me to think nobody testing the game wouldn't have been driven mad by it. And it's really just a matter of the priorities set in the scripted animations. What it should do is let my kill-swing land, killing the enemy, while letting the follower flail around like they're doing something. It's not a limitation... just an oversight. I dunno... am I the only one this happens to regularly?

I usually prefer magic-using followers for this reason. Serana's awesome just because of that. She will mostly cast ranged spells while I jump into the fray and actually winds up being helpful a lot of the time, without getting me killed once per dungeon! And when she does melee, it's a dagger, so even if she is faster she doesn't have enough range to get between me and the enemy.

My general solution? Drag the melee followers right into the fight and dip out to collect all of the loot in the area while they duke it out with all of the enemies in the room. Hopefully when I'm done it's time to loot all of the enemies. I'll only confront the enemies coming right at me. And as I go along take some potshots with my arrows to steal my follower's kills. And if I happen to accidentally strike my follower with a stray arrow or two, maybe even downing them... oh well!

If I know I'm passing through a lever operated door to a place with a lot of enemies, I lead the follower back a bit and shut the door on them while I charge in, and just pray they don't teleport onto me before I get my kills!

I'mma teach yall some next-level Skyrim combat tricks, here!


----------



## silentbogo (Feb 14, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> I'd make the worst witcher ever. I swear I didn't even took out my sword after maxing out Igni sign character level. Just fire, fire, fire everything.


It's kinda like crossbow in W3. If not for that miraculous contraption, I wouldn't beat Deathmarch.
Try higher difficulties.



Khonjel said:


> Can't wait to start playing Witcher 2 tomorrow.


I'm about halfway done with Witcher 2. Looks good in 4K maxed out (minus ubersampling). Nearly done with catching up and getting missed couple achievements.
Next step - beating campaign on Insane.


----------



## Camper7 (Feb 14, 2020)

Guitar said:


> Just curious what everyone is playing currently.


At the moment I mostly play XCOM 2 and Forza Horizon 4 (PC).


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 14, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> am I the only one this happens to regularly


yap.
this doesnt happen to me as i dont use pets 
my play usually is: on the way to riverwood fully clear embershard mine -> get all loot. sell everything that is not used and get all ingots/ore. clear black falls barrow sell all loot and get all ingots.
go to whiterun and kill dragon at the watchtower.  sell loot get all blacksmithing mats from traders. craft equipment if i miss anything. store all materials in the house. full clear fort greymoor. sell loot and get mats.
small drinking contest for fast ride to markarth then deep into the dunmer city. get all dwarven metal i see. once i've left the ruins with 2800/400 weight. back to whiterun and craft dwarven gear till bs is lvling up
ride to major cities and trade dwarven gear for ebony. craft ebony weapons and kill some daedra for harts (or buy it if you are lucky).
full daedra armor with axe and mace with cold and fire chant and ebony bow with ancient arrows (endless supply from the borrows) so i dont have to lose my breath to cheace pesky archers/range casters.
hit everything in the game like freight train.
dragon???
no problem
just land your ass to the ground so i can fill up my supplies of dragon steak for next week.


----------



## ShurikN (Feb 14, 2020)

Playing Wolcen at the moment. Already finished Act 1 in beta so now I'm just rushing through it again, wanna see that new content as soon as possible.
So far the game is good. A bit clunky but with a good base to improve upon.


----------



## Cvrk (Feb 14, 2020)

@ShurikN beat me to it










That's why I am here, to post the "no commentary" first part of Walcen. 
I was angry at the CEO of the company when he announced that will postpone yet again the release. It was supposed to be January. This game has been in testing for almost 3 years and more. Felt like it will never be released. 

There is no commentary from me this time, just the first cutscenes, skill tree, abilities, inventory, npc's and fighting style. A pretty clear idea for someone if they consider purchasing this. 
So far, this looks and feels good. Will keep you guys posted in the months to come. I will be finishing all 3 Acts of the story in co-op.  

***On another disappointing note, cyberpunk 2077 got pushed back AGAIN... for September 17  2020.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 14, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> like seriously. It could be a story about a fire mage who burns everything in his sights instead of a witcher who is proficient in both blade and sorcery and I wouldn't mind.
> 
> Let me tell you my strat when fighting a god (Doban or sth). I'm trapped in a 4x4 temple room with this god. I have to avpid him cause hr's literally one punch man. Only way to kill him/his religion us to thin out his battle-priests. luckily each wave consists of him calling two of them as his side-kick.
> And what do I do to fight against this horrendous 3 on 1 gangbang? Run circles around them avoiding attacks and blasting Igni fire. Two Igni strike and both of the priests out.
> ...



Haha sounds like my TW3 adventures. My staple was Aard secondary and Quen's shield... indestructible and constant knockback and stagger. Some battles would surely take a while  No need to aim nothing, just hold and release buttons 



Cvrk said:


> @ShurikN beat me to it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dayum. Path of Exile inspired passive tree, nice picture... definitely looks good!



ShurikN said:


> Playing Wolcen at the moment. Already finished Act 1 in beta so now I'm just rushing through it again, wanna see that new content as soon as possible.
> So far the game is good. A bit clunky but with a good base to improve upon.



A new 'Grim Dawn' then? Or not quite?


----------



## ShurikN (Feb 14, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> A new 'Grim Dawn' then? Or not quite?


Combat wise it's really hard to explain. Sometimes it works flawlessly, sometimes you wish you were dead. Needs more polish. 
Skills and skills customization are cool, brings just enough depth without getting too POE with complicating things. Itemization is fairly good for now. Crafting look quite neat, but that one I'll have to test more in the endgame. 
There are no classes, only that big ass skill tree. And your play style and skill selection (and weapon selection) determines the "class".
It's not like any other ARPG in those terms, so I can't really compare it to anything.


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 14, 2020)

ShurikN said:


> Combat wise it's really hard to explain. Sometimes it works flawlessly, sometimes you wish you were dead. Needs more polish.
> Skills and skills customization are cool, brings just enough depth without getting too POE with complicating things. Itemization is fairly good for now. Crafting look quite neat, but that one I'll have to test more in the endgame.
> There are no classes, only that big ass skill tree. And your play style and skill selection (and weapon selection) determines the "class".
> It's not like any other ARPG in those terms, so I can't really compare it to anything.


I see it as a combination of PoE and Grim Dawn, in what I watched. That Skill tree looks awesome; PoE's skill Forest always amazed me. But, I did see they pulled it off GoG for some reason, which means I'll not be chasing it for a while. Still, gameplay does look amazing. Hope they get bugs sorted and move it back to GoG soon


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 14, 2020)

ShurikN said:


> Combat wise it's really hard to explain. Sometimes it works flawlessly, sometimes you wish you were dead. Needs more polish.
> Skills and skills customization are cool, brings just enough depth without getting too POE with complicating things. Itemization is fairly good for now. Crafting look quite neat, but that one I'll have to test more in the endgame.
> There are no classes, only that big ass skill tree. And your play style and skill selection (and weapon selection) determines the "class".
> It's not like any other ARPG in those terms, so I can't really compare it to anything.



Hmm shame, Sounds more like an on-rails action game with RPG elements than a serious ARPG then. The simplified and overly polished menus did give a hint of that. I think too light weight for my taste..



Cvrk said:


> It will be a mistake to turn this thread into a light-discussion about a single game, so i feel the need to say more.
> I am also still playing PUBG Light and Dark Souls 3 (back at it hard in the pvp). The pvp in DS3 is like nothing else, the only reason this game keep taking me back.
> "Just like" the poor excuse for a finished game that is Wolcen, DS3 also has no class. Yes, you can choose something in the beginning, and that means almost nothing because the game never holds your hands so you can go bananas with the build...making it amazing and incredibly versatile - super fun when you encounter people in pvp.
> 
> ...



Glad we got Wolcen out of the way then


----------



## Cvrk (Feb 14, 2020)

It will be a mistake to turn this thread into a light-discussion about a single game, so i feel the need to say more.
 I am also still playing PUBG Light and Dark Souls 3 (back at it hard in the pvp). The pvp in DS3 is like nothing else, the only reason this game keep taking me back. 
"Just like" the poor excuse for a finished game that is Wolcen, DS3 also has no class. Yes, you can choose something in the beginning, and that means almost nothing because the game never holds your hands so you can go bananas with the build...making it amazing and incredibly versatile - super fun when you encounter people in pvp. 

More on Wolcen subject, wait until they fix this game, if ever. 
Like I mentioned previously this was in the making and available to the public until late 2016. 4 years and now finally released it is a buggy mess. Played a few more hours today. 
Steam authentification issues, if you try to enter game 20 times it will let you, until it decided to kick you out of the game session and take you offline etc etc. 

The skill tree that was mentioned as you can see in my video is small. Actually very small and not al all versatile. Same skills passives that keep repeating them selfs over and over until your character becomes so op that killing mobs and bosses is just too simple. 
After 5 hours of gameplay I am at the point with my mage that you do not need to dodge hits, just stand still and press 2 buttons to watch everything die around you. 

Bugs everywhere at every single turn, outdated graphics that even at high specs don't really look good and many more. 

On the bright side, I have played everything that it is out there. This is a new title, not so expensive to purchase that you can co-op with. 
Warhammer Chaosbane was a letdown, but it was not buggy, Actually a very well polished game. 
Wolcen is kinda like Chaosbane except, after 4 years, borderline unplayable.


----------



## JackCarver (Feb 14, 2020)

Hunt Showdown all the time


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 15, 2020)

Crash Bash, damn some of those gem/crystal challenges are frustrating. Makes me want to shout like AVGN


----------



## robot zombie (Feb 15, 2020)

ne6togadno said:


> yap.
> this doesnt happen to me as i dont use pets
> my play usually is: on the way to riverwood fully clear embershard mine -> get all loot. sell everything that is not used and get all ingots/ore. clear black falls barrow sell all loot and get all ingots.
> go to whiterun and kill dragon at the watchtower.  sell loot get all blacksmithing mats from traders. craft equipment if i miss anything. store all materials in the house. full clear fort greymoor. sell loot and get mats.
> ...


Ahahaha, nor do I, unless quests make me do it   Otherwise I only bring one when I use a mule. But typically I grab the Steed Stone and stick with it until my stamina is high enough to combine with a couple of good carry weight enchants and give me ~500 capacity.

I've done similar runs, though I almost always skip the main quest. The dragons just make the game kinda tie you down to getting the shout to ground them, and even then, there are certain builds that are great with everything but them... so that's no fun. The Blades also just piss me off. One of the dumbest organizations in the game, next to the Skyrim Nationalist Resistance Movement.

Still get the golden claw and just lug the dragon burial plate thing around though, since it has no bearing on carry weight. I always collect all of the claws.

I never buy any of the houses in towns anymore... I used to do the Dark Brotherhood early and pocket all of that sweet "guild building" gold to buy Proudspire. I figure I'll make the money to rebuild the Brotherhood back later, but ya boy needs his Solitude mansion if he gon' be gangsta enuff to drop the emperor. Gotta really be livin that life, you feel me? Nothing is more gangsta than assassinating the leader of the free world just because the price set, and embezzling every penny a legendary guild of assassins has with no feelings, just so you can live in a badass mansion while those fools shamble around in a dilapidated cave 

I'm small-time now. I go straight for Anise's Cabin outside of Riverwood. She's the second person I murder, after the hunter camping by the standing stones. Fun thing happens a little later... somebody sends 3 mercenaries to kill you and they'll all have steel armor/weapons... which are very valuable at level 5ish lol.

Once I rob everyone in Riverwood *cough* I MEAN _sell all of my dead stormcloak swag_ (hail the imperial legion amirite?) I go back there to stash my loot in the cabin's secret basement. Cuz when I hit a lick I don't just hit the safe, I snatch the whole place. I'm comin for yo house! TRY to hide that shit from me! It's a great safe spot, complete with alchemy and enchanting. Just a place to hide out until I build my home in Morthal and start my alchemy gig grow op. Once I'm making those waterbreathing potions, I can pretty much buy anything I need. I get most of my materials for that by routinely robbing Balimund and Beirand for their massive supplies of iron and steel ingots. They're good dudes. I often visit Balimund, just stopping by to see him perform miracles with steel. He tells me only genuine fire salts will do - and that the forge knows the difference. I greatly enjoy our talks. We're such good buddies, he even lets me walk into his basement unsupervised every time I come by, even though his stuff goes missing every time I do! He never even mentions it! That's trust. Can't put a price on things like that.

Another thing I do is steal every pelt I find. You can get a ton of leather early and skip the dwarven stuff that way. Just make leather armors and sell em off.

This is kinda my starter op while I work my way through the Companions questline. I also rob them, of course. But mostly I just want lycanthropy... for one reason only... you can't contract vampirism. I have a lasting phobia of it from the pre-Dawguard DLC days, when it was pretty much just a curse. By that point, the Nord Hero weapons are also cool to have and actually use.

From there, all bets are off as to what build I do or what quest lines I go for. They all present side-opportunities to build a rediculous character. You almost can't avoid it. I usually stick with light armor for the simple reason that in the end it is still OP, but in the beginning it is lighter/stealthier. I only do heavies because I generally like the looks of them better. I just can't get away from moving faster, consuming less stamina, quickly gaining more and by default using less carry capacity... it's nice to be tanky at first but that's also not that valuable to be compared to the aforementioned and you lose that advantage later. But otherwise, I pretty much level what I feel like and work out how to pull it off as I go.

EDIT: Did I really say 'bandit stones' instead of standing stones? I wish I could say I was just drunk or something, but no... that's my sober self. Scary!


----------



## silentbogo (Feb 15, 2020)

Oh, man... this is going to be a real challenge.... All I have left is to get this one achievement, so I can add it to the collection of 100% completed games.


----------



## Chomiq (Feb 15, 2020)

Started Yakuza 3, I'm at chapter 4 now. So far you can tell that it's a rough draft when it comes to certain minigames. Club management is really bad when it comes to providing feedback to player. The way they handled it in 0 was great since you could easily tell which modifications affect the performance of your hostess. Here you get nothing, and you're basically guessing. Fishing is also PITA.
Core gameplay is rock solid though, story is on the same level as previous installments and new characters are fun. Looking forward to finishing this in 70h or so, heh.


----------



## EzioAs (Feb 16, 2020)

I'm at chapter 8 (or 9) in Yakuza Kiwami. Not enough fun minigames in Kiwami compared to 0, but still having a blast so far. Should probably finished it in 2 or 3 days.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 16, 2020)

Spoiler















Deeply impressed by Kingdom Come Deliverance. Takes some getting into but the immersion factor is over 9000. Graphically impressive. Reflections and lighting are done well, indeed. Its accurate, no RT. In some occasions not entirely perfect (too much bloom/glow). The attention to detail is amazing though. Performance is stellar, using ultra high on everything except lighting at V. High (not noticeable)... 100 ~ 70 FPS at 1080p. No bugs yet. Game is clearly in a good place now.

Get it while its free


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 16, 2020)

thorougly enjoyed the ending to exodus.best sequence of the game by a mile.


Spoiler: pics


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 16, 2020)

Just finished Beyond Two Souls, well it took a while... but I liked it.


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 17, 2020)

I'm currently playing The Witcher 2 because I forgot about it in my Steam library. 

The last time I first played it with a Sapphire R9 280 Dual-X I was getting texture corruption, and glitching whether overclocked or at stock clockspeeds. I gave up, and forgot about the game when I switched from the R9 280 to a XFX RS RX 480. The recent posts reminded me of the game so I reinstalled from a backup. 

Some how though the MSI RTX 2060 was getting artifacts in textures overclocked to +875 MHz but dropping back to +845 MHz fixed it?  Been playing it since though, and the graphics quality seems in-line with the Witcher 3 besides the lower polygon count for the objects.


----------



## metalfiber (Feb 17, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> I'm currently playing The Witcher 2 because I forgot about it in my Steam library.
> 
> The last time I first played it with a Sapphire R9 280 Dual-X I was getting texture corruption, and glitching whether overclocked or at stock clockspeeds. I gave up, and forgot about the game when I switched from the R9 280 to a XFX RS RX 480. The recent posts reminded me of the game so I reinstalled from a backup.
> 
> Some how though the MSI RTX 2060 was getting artifacts in textures overclocked to +875 MHz but dropping back to +845 MHz fixed it?  Been playing it since though, and the graphics quality seems in-line with the Witcher 3 besides the lower polygon count for the objects.



Remember to keep the save files because it'll really make a difference in W3 whenever you play it again.


----------



## robot zombie (Feb 17, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> thorougly enjoyed the ending to exodus.best sequence of the game by a mile.


No doubt. It's kinda funny... the more open-world sections are awesome and really suck you in, but as it goes along and the path narrows more and more, it still manages to get better and better. When you're first plopped in it's "Alright, cool. What's out here?" and it's this fun odyssey of discovery. But by the end it's "Woah, what's next?" Same feeling every time. You never know what's coming, but you know its all in good hands.

I chalk it up to pacing and balance. You have a good amount of breathing room to kind of make your own thing of the experience at first - set up a platform and cut you loose, just enough to get attached on your own without getting burnt, until it seamlessly guides you into the experience they want to show you. I enjoyed the progression of it. Feels earned, especially as you cross those points of no return, where what you've got is what you've got. It made those crazy last chapters that much better. Completely came outta nowhere. It telegraphs the gauntlet run coming up but the whole time it's still kind of a "Damn! Okay! Here we go..." affair.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Feb 17, 2020)

Finally this exotic sniper rifle is now mine.


----------



## nordy499 (Feb 17, 2020)

Grand Theft Auto V
The best of the best !


----------



## Rahnak (Feb 17, 2020)

Decided to drop Monster Hunter World. Didn't get to finish the main story but 30 hours in, I think I've gotten just about all the enjoyment I can get from it.

Started AC Syndicate and initial impressions are very good. I'm so relieved they didn't fill the streets with NPCs like in Unity. The only oddity I've seen so far is the main characters moving too fast during combat and sometimes during sprinting.


----------



## Khonjel (Feb 17, 2020)

Finally started Witcher 2. Above all else god, is the game save function unintuitive af. Manual save and quick save create new save files each and every time. No way to overwrite as far as I see.
The inventory is shit to navigate too.
And looks like the game can't simultaneously take kbm and gamepad input. I wanted to take advantage of it being a console port by playing the non-combat parts with a controller.
I have criticism of even the comicbook style cutscenes. In the previous game they looled European art. This time around it's garbage art that looks like the artist from Gorillaz drew. Geralt is literally depicted like a villain instead of the hero.


----------



## Rahnak (Feb 17, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> Geralt is literally depicted like a villain instead of the hero.



Always saw him as more of an anti-hero myself.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 17, 2020)

Some random stream in some random forest.

It's almost like I can feel the summer breeze. Amazing stuff. I've never seen a more realistic recreation of forests in a game yet. Clearings, undergrowth, its all there and its perfectly accurate. I've got similar nature nearby, and it is perfect down to the smallest of plants. Only the bugs are missing I suppose.

Kingdom Come is really about all those little details... at first I thought movement was jerky and annoying, now I understand it was because I ran around like a drunkard classic Fallout style. The game really challenges you to keep thinking about everything, all the time. In its forests, thick bushes do actually stop you, steeper hills are harder to scale; running off a hill is risking your ankles.





Might pay a visit someday


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 17, 2020)

Dived into Crysis and Crysis Warhead again. They really are superb FPSs and still look fantastic today. Even stretching the Ryzen/RX580 and to think I first played Crysis on a Pentium 4 3.2/7600GT 512MB.
The explosions alone are worth the entrance fee. What a blast!


----------



## Khonjel (Feb 18, 2020)

Rahnak said:


> Always saw him as more of an anti-hero myself.


I miswrote. It's not like saying he did this and that that is considered bad, no. Ultimately the narrator is Geralt himself or his friend Dandelion. But it's the art. The previous game's cartoon cutscenes drew him as a human with white hair. In this game the artist drew him as muscle-bound ape with villainy features.

Witcher 1:









Witcher 2:


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> I miswrote. It's not like saying he did this and that that is considered bad, no. Ultimately the narrator is Geralt himself or his friend Dandelion. But it's the art. The previous game's cartoon cutscenes drew him as a human with white hair. In this game the artist drew him as muscle-bound ape with villainy features.
> 
> Witcher 1:
> 
> ...


You get that same art style with Dandelion talking in many of the chapter loading scenes in The Witcher 3.


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 18, 2020)

The nostalgia theme continues. Chips Challenge on Win 3.11/ DOSBox - portable, with the Best of Windows Entertainment Pack, installed from floppy.


Bummer!


----------



## EzioAs (Feb 18, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> The nostalgia theme continues. Chips Challenge on Win 3.11/ DOSBox - portable, with the Best of Windows Entertainment Pack, installed from floppy.View attachment 145178
> Bummer!



I was way too dumb to play this as a kid back then. I did have fun with Rodent's Revenge and JezzBall though.

I just finished Yakuza Kiwami a couple hours ago. If it weren't for the fact that unlocking all the Dragon skills is a bit of a PITA, I probably would've completed the game a day earlier. Still, I did say I would finish it in about 2 or 3 days before so this was all within expectations. Overall game wise (gameplay and story), I'd say it's a bit weaker compared to 0 but still a great game nonetheless. Looking forward to getting Yakuza Kiwami 2 (hopefully it'll be on sale soon).


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 18, 2020)

Chips can be a real head-banger at times, but there's always a logic to it when you get that lightbulb moment.
I managed to get the rest installed too and even put Win 3.11 on my phone, but Chips without arrow keys is impossible.



I used scrcpy for the dos commands on Android, otherwise, it's like micro-surgery with a hammer!


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Feb 19, 2020)

nordy499 said:


> Grand Theft Auto V
> The best of the best !



I like GTA5, and feel like I could continue to sink more hours into it.
Just one major issue: Rockstar push updates all the bloody time and it gets irritating.
Nothing wears away at my enthusiasm like sitting around for downloads and farting around with broken mods.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 19, 2020)

a bit of mobile tower defense can't hurt ...

Arknight (from Yostar same publisher as for Azur Lane another favorite of mine in mobile gaming ) very generous gacha game (like Azur Lane and unlike FGO or other gacha games from more greedy devs/publishers)

interesting story, mechanic, game development, just the right mix of complicated and fun

simple tower defense, currently struggling in GT-EX-3 of the current event to get a 3 star rating  well, i can't ahah ... oh, well 2hrs left on the event let's call it a day (or a night)


well while i am good at being me ... aka: "a filthy lucksack" as usual a Gacha game tend to make other jealous ... i lost some "game pal" that were playing with me on FGO and AL, i guess me being lucky as usual in Arknight was the "last drop" ...


all that because i got most 5* and 6* operators in recent rate up banner   oh well ... i did not bicker when they got some i don't have nor did i complained that they were advancing faster in the story than i do as a free 2 play player (it's not pay to win ... it's pay to advance faster   and there is no pvp, thus pointless and not fun to go fast hehe )


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 19, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> I just modded Tomb Raider 1 with the Tomb ATI fix and HD Texture Pack, without the need for Glidos or DOSBox.
> Silky smooth and it looks great. Even the FMVs have been given the HD treatment, so kudos to the modders.
> As far as I can tell, the fix only works on Steam and GOG versions. Mine is the GOG version.


Got a link?
Nevermind, found it;


			Glidos - High quality graphics for Tomb Raider I
		

For those interested.



silentbogo said:


> Oh, man... this is going to be a real challenge.... All I have left is to get this one achievement, so I can add it to the collection of 100% completed games.
> 
> View attachment 144877
> View attachment 144878


Madman indeed!


----------



## moproblems99 (Feb 19, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Chips can be a real head-banger at times, but there's always a logic to it when you get that lightbulb moment.
> I managed to get the rest installed too and even put Win 3.11 on my phone, but Chips without arrow keys is impossible.
> 
> I used scrcpy for the dos commands on Android, otherwise, it's like micro-surgery with a hammer!



I freaking loved pipe dream!


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 19, 2020)

I was playing The Witcher 2 then took Epic up on the Kingdom Come Deliverance giveway. Then I realized it's a 66 GB download that turned me off downloading the game. Yesterday though I decided why not, and since then been playing KCD. Now I'm hooked on it.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 19, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> I was playing The Witcher 2 then took Epic up on the Kingdom Come Deliverance giveway. Then I realized it's a 66 GB download that turned me off downloading the game. Yesterday though I decided why not, and since then been playing KCD. Now I'm hooked on it.



KCD is one of my favorite gaming experiences of all time.  Definitely going to have to play it again on the ultrawide.

not proud of this but:





Yeah i wish they made more expansions for it lol.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 19, 2020)

Just finished downloading Wolfenstein : The New Order and Wolfenstein : The Old Blood both of which have just been released on GOG!








						Wolfenstein: The Two Pack
					

Please note that this pack contains both Wolfenstein: The New Order and Wolfenstein: Th




					www.gog.com
				




Gonna be playing these for a while...


----------



## R2DSF (Feb 19, 2020)

I am waiting for Doom Eternal, CP 2077 and VTMB2. Also I am interesting in new game from Frictional Games
Also I am playing PUBG with my wife.


Spoiler: Warning. Strong russian language. :laugh:


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 19, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Got a link?
> Nevermind, found it;
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, forgot the link. Either way, let us know what you think, @lexluthermiester


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 19, 2020)

phanbuey said:


> KCD is one of my favorite gaming experiences of all time.  Definitely going to have to play it again on the ultrawide.
> 
> not proud of this but:
> View attachment 145232
> ...



Having a blast too with it so far... even though I totally suck at sword combat... and archery... and... 

Do you play with KB/M? The combat feels like its tailored a bit more to controllers. Some things are very easy with KB/M, others way too sensitive, liking picking sides to swing from.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 19, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Having a blast too with it so far... even though I totally suck at sword combat... and archery... and...
> 
> Do you play with KB/M? The combat feels like its tailored a bit more to controllers. Some things are very easy with KB/M, others way too sensitive, liking picking sides to swing from.



I do the KBM -- i turned my mouse dpi down and increased the sensivity in game, and that gave me decent sword sensitivity - it is hard not to fling the mouse off the pad extra hard just to make sure you get the last bit of the combo lol. 

I've played on both and I actually prefer the KB/m once you get used to it.  There used to also be a way to cheese with the mouse by looking away then starting a stab looking away then quickly aiming to the head during the stab animation for a guaranteed headshot, but im not sure if they patched that.


----------



## Calmmo (Feb 19, 2020)

Been playing Xenoblade Chronicles 2.
Extremely funny!


----------



## Khonjel (Feb 19, 2020)

Between micromanaging quests, potions, NPCs in Witcher 2 and trying to solve riddler's riddles in Arkham Asylum it feels like my head is gonna split open.

So tomorrow I'll try to finish at least one episode of The Wolf Among Us.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 19, 2020)

Yep. I'm hooked


----------



## moproblems99 (Feb 19, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Having a blast too with it so far... even though I totally suck at sword combat... and archery... and...
> 
> Do you play with KB/M? The combat feels like its tailored a bit more to controllers. Some things are very easy with KB/M, others way too sensitive, liking picking sides to swing from.



I did kb+m.  There are several mods that help out too but I cant remember what they are that I loaded.  I believe one of them was adding a quick save. There was also on for removing the helmet blocking your view.  I didn't use that one a lot as I tried to keep as much realism as possible.

I thought archery was pretty easy when doing the practice or competition.  A little harder hunting.


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 19, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> and archery... and...


Press tilde key (~) while in-game: wh_pl_showfirecursor 1


> Using a bow and arrow accurately is especially tricky in KCD due to the lack of an crosshair. This command adds an aiming reticle anytime you use a bow. To turn it back off, replace the 1 with a 0. You will have to put your bow away and then take it out again to see the changes on-screen.


----------



## 64K (Feb 19, 2020)

Playing Colonial Conquest on slow days at work right now. I played the game a lot during the mid 80s on my Commodore 64. It's a pretty basic TBS of it's day where you control 1 of 6 world powers. Besides military attacks you can use Espionage and Subversion but I mainly I stick to military attacks. I will play this for a while and then I think I will take another stab at Wolfenstein 3D.

At home I'm playing Far Cry 4. I imagine it's going to be similar to Far Cry 3.


----------



## moproblems99 (Feb 19, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Press tilde key (~) while in-game: wh_pl_showfirecursor 1



I would refrain from that.  The whole point of KCD was to create as much realism as possible.  If you start taking away the realism then all you'll be left with is Skyrim but with better graphics, better story, and better features.  This time, I think sticking with the developer's vision is beneficial.

When you actually get good at archery and fighting it is so rewarding.  They make it easy to practice both.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 19, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> I would refrain from that.  The whole point of KCD was to create as much realism as possible.  If you start taking away the realism then all you'll be left with is Skyrim but with better graphics, better story, and better features.  This time, I think sticking with the developer's vision is beneficial.
> 
> When you actually get good at archery and fighting it is so rewarding.  They make it easy to practice both.



Hehe yeah I did spend the last 20 or so minutes swinging away at Bernard. Good practice indeed, there's a different flow to each weapon and when you get a combo off, yay

But some encounters though. There's a quest for a bandit camp near Rattay... there's like six dudes coming at you? How do you approach this... :O I even went in at night and killed two in their sleep, but... impossibru!


----------



## moproblems99 (Feb 19, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Hehe yeah I did spend the last 20 or so minutes swinging away at Bernard. Good practice indeed, there's a different flow to each weapon and when you get a combo off, yay



Ya I def need to go back and play.  My saves are somewhere...


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 19, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> I would refrain from that. The whole point of KCD was to create as much realism as possible. If you start taking away the realism then all you'll be left with is Skyrim but with better graphics, better story, and better features. This time, I think sticking with the developer's vision is beneficial.


I'm trying to play the game as the developer intended. I haven't did anything yet deviates from the vanilla gameplay. I have to say been enjoying the story most of all though.


----------



## moproblems99 (Feb 20, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> But some encounters though. There's a quest for a bandit camp near Rattay... there's like six dudes coming at you? How do you approach this... :O I even went in at night and killed two in their sleep, but... impossibru!



I can't remember for sure as there is a lot of bandit camps that you wipe out.  I recall lots of dancing parrying.  Possibly trying to get distance and using the bow.

There is also a complete set of some the best armor, and a sword I think, that you can get pretty much in the beginning of the came.  Unguarded too.


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 20, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> I can't remember for sure as there is a lot of bandit camps that you wipe out.  I recall lots of dancing parrying.  Possibly trying to get distance and using the bow.
> 
> There is also a complete set of some the best armor, and a sword I think, that you can get pretty much in the beginning of the came.  Unguarded too.


Is it this?


> early in the game, travel to the town of Neuhof.


----------



## moproblems99 (Feb 20, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Is it this?



I bought the game at launch from Gog so I don't really recall.  I remember it being down a small side road that may not even be on the map.  After that, it is basically sitting in an abandoned camp site.


----------



## Calmmo (Feb 20, 2020)

There's a treasure dlc that adds some pretty strong armor you can just.. dig up


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 20, 2020)

Max in full bullet-time mode.


----------



## Khonjel (Feb 20, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Max in full bullet-time mode.
> View attachment 145362


I think I lost the disk. One of my first bought games.

I wanted to buy it again on Steam and try the hardest difficulty cause I heard you can save the chick in that mode. But my desire of NOT playing completed games reigns supreme.
I can still remember how the message when trying to quit the game almost always made my kid self to kept on playing.


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 22, 2020)

Found this little gem in the loft.




 

Sadly it was wishful thinking trying to run it on the xbox one.

I know its 360 backwards compat so looks like ill be hooking that up. 

Shame the one cant boot  up its 360 emulator and then that boot up its classic emulator.

So yea was going to be playing this atm, but not now


----------



## Chomiq (Feb 22, 2020)

I'm at chapter 6 in Yakuza 3, focusing on finishing as many substories as possible before advancing to another major plot point. It's fun, there even was one substory about transgender masseuse falling in love with her client, they handled it pretty good. At the same time modern "woke" culture couldn't accept this:








						Yakuza 3 Remastered Has Removed A Transphobic Sidequest
					

The remastered version of Yakuza 3 has removed several sidequests that featured a transphobic NPC.




					www.thegamer.com
				




Ps.
I guess no-one minded this:


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 22, 2020)

ste2425 said:


> So yea was going to be playing this atm, but not now


There is a PC port with improvements over the old Xbox game if you're interested.









						Save 75% on Oddworld: Munch's Oddysee on Steam
					

New port for 2016! 60 FPS, higher res textures, higher poly models, improved audio, numerous fixes and improvements, and trading cards, badges, emotes and backgrounds!




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 22, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> There is a PC port with improvements over the old Xbox game if you're interested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



£4!!! That's a steal!!!


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 23, 2020)

fat thursday deals


----------



## Khonjel (Feb 23, 2020)

Witcher 2 is all I'm playing these days. I jist can't get enough. I'm seriously considering reading the books to get the whole picture. Though tbh Geralt's day to day life bores me.

Is there a specific publication or website which details the world lore? Like the council of mages, old civilization, past wars, current kingdoms etc?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 23, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> Witcher 2 is all I'm playing these days. I jist can't get enough. I'm seriously considering reading the books to get the whole picture. Though tbh Geralt's day to day life bores me.
> 
> Is there a specific publication or website which details the world lore? Like the council of mages, old civilization, past wars, current kingdoms etc?





























There are literally hundreds, maybe thousands of videos covering all that you ask. The problem is so many true fan(atic)s have made them, you could get lost trying to swim through the extreme details.  Not all of it is accurate, and some is even only guessed at.

The ones I gave should give you a bit more general info, with the last one being just on the mages. It’s also an example of how deep you can dive into the material.


----------



## Khonjel (Feb 23, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> There are literally hundreds, maybe thousands of videos covering all that you ask. The problem is so many true fan(atic)s have made them, you could get lost trying to swim through the extreme details.  Not all of it is accurate, and some is even only guessed at.
> 
> The ones I gave should give you a bit more general info, with the last one being just on the mages. It’s also an example of how deep you can dive into the material.


Ok. I've bookmarked your post and will look at it later.


----------



## Chomiq (Feb 23, 2020)

Chapter 10 now in Y3. Getting close to the end, I'm not going to bother with hostesses and cabaret club (which is terrible from design standpoint). Main story remains interesting.


----------



## EzioAs (Feb 23, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Chapter 10 now in Y3. Getting close to the end, I'm not going to bother with hostesses and cabaret club (which is terrible from design standpoint). Main story remains interesting.



If the cabaret club minigame is similar to the one in Y0, I'd say it's pretty fun.


----------



## Khonjel (Feb 24, 2020)

Finished Witcher 1 and now 2. It was an incredible journey. The last time a game story moved me so was Mass Effect trilogy. Though I have to admit I didn’t complete ME3.

Though I didn’t get to see alternative choices that I didn’t choose, I believe in "no regrets". Though I did save beforehand and got to see the consequences. Capturing  Iorveth the elf for example. Letting him go initiates non-human pogrom by the area ruler. Though he'll get executed, the toll is too much. Therefore I had to let the scumbag live.

The next choice came suddenly and a goigle search told me it was the game's main choice. I have to admit that I cheated here and looked up the consequences. I believe taking Iorveth's choice and guiding him to reformation (of his hatred against hans) is better than taking Roche's choice for a measly handout of getting to kill Loredo (the scumbag from before).

Ultimately it culminated in elves fighting for free land for every race. I didn’t read the consequences in detail so it was a nice surprise. Now I have to go and find out how Roche's path would've led me.

I left philippa to her misery to save Triss.

I left saskia the dragon live.

Ultimately I killed letho the witcher.

Like I said in my previous conclusion I'd make a joke of a witcher. Killer of men, saviour of monsters.

And lover of exotic women. Let's not forget that. Unlike last game I didn’t plough every women in sight. I was... tasteful. A succubus, an elf (I saved from loredo), a nilfgaardian mage I helped and Triss. Gotta say with the right mods, the game is sublime.

Can't wait to start W3 now. Though I have a question, I have the base game. Are the DLCs after the main game or inbetween? I might have to buy them now if it is.

Ooh lest I forget, fuck poker. I curse the poker god. Didn’t complete a single quest. Fuck rng. I ain't modding to win against rng, fuck you.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 24, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> I left philippa to her misery to save Triss.
> 
> I left saskia the dragon live.
> 
> Ultimately I killed letho the witcher


In mine I let philippa live (only slight effect on events in TW3).  I also let Letho live. I was glad for that too, as It has more of an impact on TW3.


----------



## ShurikN (Feb 24, 2020)

I know for sure I killed Letho, but for Philippa... ugh, I forgot.


----------



## Khonjel (Feb 24, 2020)

Wr





rtwjunkie said:


> In mine I let philippa live (only slight effect on events in TW3).  I also let Letho live. I was glad for that too, as It has more of an impact on TW3.


Ugh. Now I hate telling you my choice. I can still let letho go since I had save before the fight.
In my defence letting Letho go just seems vain. I've been pursuing the guy the entire game not to let him go at the end. I also wanted to keep my promise to Roche that I would avenge Foltest's death even if I never meet him. Though I did let Sile go since she didn’t order Foltest's death. Letting him go just isn’t like letting Berenger go in the first game. Letho did nothing to redeem himself except explain his sob story.

In the end, no regrets. I'll start W3 with my current save. Writing this post strengthened my resolve.


----------



## Rahnak (Feb 24, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> Can't wait to start W3 now. Though I have a question, I have the base game. Are the DLCs after the main game or inbetween? I might have to buy them now if it is.


You can do them after the main story, no problem. That’s how I did. I think for blood and wine you’re supposed to doo it I after, not 100% sure.


----------



## ShurikN (Feb 24, 2020)

Rahnak said:


> You can do them after the main story, no problem. That’s how I did. I think for blood and wine you’re supposed to doo it I after, not 100% sure.


blood n wine quests are like lvl 30+ or something, you have to do them later in the game anyway


----------



## Calmmo (Feb 24, 2020)

They both fit post-game, tho HoS isn't exclusively so. Level wise they are 100% W3 > HoS > B&W


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 24, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> Can't wait to start W3 now. Though I have a question, I have the base game. Are the DLCs after the main game or inbetween? I might have to buy them now if it is.


Hearts of Stone can be played as a side adventure in the game, while Blood and Wine may be more suited for after completion of the main game.


----------



## Khonjel (Feb 24, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> Hearts of Stone can be played as a side adventure in the game, while Blood and Wine may be more suited for after completion of the main game.



I'm asking cause if they're post game expansion separate from the main story like separate option in main menu, I can start the main story now.
Buy the dlc later in a sale and complete  them later.

But if they're inside main campaign, I don’t wanna miss them cause I sure as hell won't revisit the game.

And if I'm desperate  enough I have to buy the dlc full price now which I wanna avoid.


----------



## Chomiq (Feb 24, 2020)

EzioAs said:


> If the cabaret club minigame is similar to the one in Y0, I'd say it's pretty fun.


Sadly, it is not. It's like a very alpha stage of what eventually became a great minigame in Y0.


----------



## Rahnak (Feb 24, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> I'm asking cause if they're post game expansion separate from the main story like separate option in main menu, I can start the main story now.
> Buy the dlc later in a sale and complete  them later.
> 
> But if they're inside main campaign, I don’t wanna miss them cause I sure as hell won't revisit the game.
> ...


They're both "inside the game". Hearts of Stone I think is a side quest type of thing. Blood and Wine is a location you travel with a whole new map. From the wiki, the events of Blood and Wine are set after the main story. So yeah, play the main game now, just buy the expansions when you find a good deal.


----------



## moproblems99 (Feb 24, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> I'm asking cause if they're post game expansion separate from the main story like separate option in main menu, I can start the main story now.
> Buy the dlc later in a sale and complete  them later.
> 
> But if they're inside main campaign, I don’t wanna miss them cause I sure as hell won't revisit the game.
> ...



Hearts of Stone is beautiful.  Blood and Wine is corny and fun with a good story.  I advise to play the main story first and come back to the expansion especially since you'll need a pick me up.


----------



## kings (Feb 24, 2020)

Wolfenstein: Youngblood.

For me it´s the least interesting of the entire franchise. Cringe dialogues, bland characters, only worth for the non-stop action of certain moments.


----------



## Kursah (Feb 24, 2020)

Age of Wonders: Planetfall snagged me with the 1.2 patch and being $45 for the game + season pass on sale last week. I gotta say I can now see why so many folks enjoy this title, so far I'm finding it quite fun and more engaging than I expected. AoW 3 never really hooked me unfortunately but I know its highly praised by many. But what Planetfall has going on has been giving me that "one more turn" kinda feeling.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 24, 2020)

In today's episode of KCD, we explore...

umm





UHMMM





Apparently, sitting down on a bench can have serious consequences.



Kursah said:


> Age of Wonders: Planetfall snagged me with the 1.2 patch and being $45 for the game + season pass on sale last week. I gotta say I can now see why so many folks enjoy this title, so far I'm finding it quite fun and more engaging than I expected. AoW 3 never really hooked me unfortunately but I know its highly praised by many. But what Planetfall has going on has been giving me that "one more turn" kinda feeling.



Nice I'll have a look at that!


----------



## SN2716057 (Feb 24, 2020)

After a period of not gaming, I finally started with Q.U.B.E. 2 and I must say I really like these kind of portal puzzle games.
Also been playing TW3:B&W again. Feels good to game again.










And I also bought the books of the Witcher, which is an interesting read. Like the history of Ciri..


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 24, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Apparently, sitting down on a bench can have serious consequences.


You found a bug/glitch in the game?


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 24, 2020)

Hooked on Tomb Raider 3 again and how Lara loves those magazine-sized access cards.




And I love how the prisoners in the_ High Security Compound_ level come to Lara's aid when she's being bludgeoned by a prison warder. That's a really cool game mechanic because she has to get to the switch for the cell doors to open before she cops it. The prisoners then make light work of the warden, which is very gratifying.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 25, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> You found a bug/glitch in the game?



Yep... no sorcery or console involved... I genuinely wanted to drink a tankard of mead and read my novel, damn it.


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 25, 2020)

It would seem optical media such as a Blu-ray Disc/s still have a purpose when games are weighing in at 115.17 GB for installation.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1232349216661483521


----------



## TheOne (Feb 25, 2020)

Do any developers still include disc in the cases, instead of a key with a link to the client you need?


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 25, 2020)

This acid build is next level shit baby

Amarasta's Blade Burst craziness at 26/16, the Crusher you see makes it a spammable with a pretty minor downside (-70% weapon damage, but you can stack flat damage easy and gain +18% Crit)  and my main hand is a Mythical venomlash that adds flat acid damage to Burst... as does the helmet... definitely my smoothest ultimate char yet. I just walk around left mouse button held down and rape it all, 5.5m radius on Burst at over 3 attacks per second, on top of 120k poison dot. Oh, and 25% lifesteal. 

And on top of that half my gear is blue still...


----------



## Blerk the Jerk (Feb 25, 2020)

Playing the new Street FIghter V Champion Edition and man is that a good beat em up game. I love this genre, recently played Mortal Kombat XL and Tekken 7 as well but Street Fighter is the current king of the genre for sure. The game is pretty much as it always has been with 2 new characters (if I'm correct). Reviewers seem to think the new content  is essential while it really is not. What makes this game great is the fighting mechanics. They are by far the best in the industry and feel better than ever somehow. Try this new game out everybody!

Also Playing Dirt Rally2 and WRC 8. Absoluty great games that both make me pull weird faces from excitement . A little bit COD Infinite Warfare (2016) and COD WWII (2017). Great thrillrides. I also played a little AO Tennis. It's a great tennis game which is also worth checking for the Tennis fan for sure.

I also play Hearthstone a lot....a little bit too much maybe. Play that game if you like to be taken to a different world never to really return to reality any more.  Its impossible to be good at this game without playing too much...

lolz

Greetz


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 26, 2020)

Well I'm kinda always playing ED most of the time and most of the time I'm just Space Trucking in my Type 9 named Immense Sorrows, wallowing back and forth between stations making money. But yesterday I decided I was gonna do something different and accomplish something. I checked out my Imperial Rank and saw I was near the next one thinking I would get to unlock something big, NOPE one more rank, and so it began, jumping all over the place and back again doing little deliveries here and there and grabbing more deliveries on the way in my little Krait with just a fraction of the cargo space of my T9 "Space Cow. earning another 3% every time I accomplished another delivery or courier mission. So something early this morning when I truly had run out of drive and ambition I finally hit 100% and thankfully my Rank Up mission was just one last simple delivery. Then it was off to Jameson Memorial for my well earned prize.

Meet Catharthis my new way to haul stuff back and forth in true style, speed and comfort. I've been playing this game since day one so 5 years now and never thought I'd do the grind to get it, now I can't believe I don't have a couple of them. It's like the Maybach of space ships, hauling cargo is gotten exciting again and owning one of the biggest ships in the game finally feels great.


----------



## Schmuckley (Feb 26, 2020)

TrolltehTPU.


----------



## Sensates (Feb 26, 2020)

Alternate between
- Wolfenstein The Old Blood
- Baldur's Gate EE
- Magic Arena
- Rainbow Six: Siege


----------



## TheOne (Feb 26, 2020)

Went from KOTOR, still need to finish, to The Witcher 3, still need to finish, then during the last Steam sale I finally bought Resident Evil 2 and then played it a lot, just finished replaying F.E.A.R., now I'm going to play Extraction Point and then maybe F.E.A.R. 2, I've also played a little FO76, then probably back to the Witcher 3.


----------



## DR4G00N (Feb 26, 2020)

Playing through Halo 2 for the first time, not sure why I never bothered to play it before even though I finished every other game up to Halo 4.


----------



## Frick (Feb 27, 2020)

Rimworld got a surprise expansion a few days ago! Just bought it, excited as whatevs. Have played this game *extensively*, and have even played with some mods, but my relationship to mods in general is complicated. They are very rarely actually worth it, so it's nice to get some new stuff without bothering with them. The bullet points are basically The Empire and nobles (the title of the expansion being Royalty) and royal titles, psychic powers for the nobles, quests, tech, mech clusters (bases for mechs I guess) and some more. Looks very promising.


----------



## metalfiber (Feb 28, 2020)

Finished my 3rd go around of RDR2 with over a 90 percent completion and still found new stuff...I'd probably find even more new stuff if i were to play a bad guy. Now i'm playing Metro Exodus and the two DLC chapters. I did the color boost in the config file. It tells how to in here...






						Metro Exodus - PCGamingWiki PCGW - bugs, fixes, crashes, mods, guides and improvements for every PC game
					






					www.pcgamingwiki.com


----------



## Khonjel (Feb 28, 2020)

Holy shit! Witcher 3 is such a chore. Is this what souls-like games feel like? I feel like I'm spending more time loading last game rather than fight enemies. And xp gain is so little for these fights. 45xp for fighting a werewolf? I mean what dafuq. I wasted at least half an hour fighting that regening piece of shit. And that is after I spent an hour dropping its hp bar to regen threshold.


----------



## Rahnak (Feb 28, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> Holy shit! Witcher 3 is such a chore. Is this what souls-like games feel like? I feel like I'm spending more time loading last game rather than fight enemies. And xp gain is so little for these fights. 45xp for fighting a werewolf? I mean what dafuq. I wasted at least half an hour fighting that regening piece of shit. And that is after I spent an hour dropping its hp bar to regen threshold.


I don't remember the game ever feeling like a chore.. It was more of a sense of wonder and discovery, traveling all over the map and doing quests. But I didn't play them all back to back either. Maybe you're experiencing Witcher fatigue?

I've been playing AC Syndicate and it's been pretty great. I think it's my favorite AC so far, finally the AC2 trilogy.

Also some Forza Horizon 4 on the side. I have collected almost all cars. Gotta catch 'em all.


----------



## Sithaer (Feb 28, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> Holy shit! Witcher 3 is such a chore. Is this what souls-like games feel like? I feel like I'm spending more time loading last game rather than fight enemies. And xp gain is so little for these fights. 45xp for fighting a werewolf? I mean what dafuq. I wasted at least half an hour fighting that regening piece of shit. And that is after I spent an hour dropping its hp bar to regen threshold.



I only felt that at the very beginning of the game but once I reached Novigrad and started working on my gear it was fairly comfortable till the end on Death March. _'enemy upscaling is disabled cause it can break the game at some points'_

I went with the Feline armor set 'light' and mainly using sword attacks and IGNI as secondary/sometimes QUEN if its a hard hitting boss,oils can also help later on.

I did not play Witcher 1/2 so I can't compare.


----------



## ShurikN (Feb 28, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> This acid build is next level shit baby
> 
> Amarasta's Blade Burst craziness at 26/16, the Crusher you see makes it a spammable with a pretty minor downside (-70% weapon damage, but you can stack flat damage easy and gain +18% Crit)  and my main hand is a Mythical venomlash that adds flat acid damage to Burst... as does the helmet... definitely my smoothest ultimate char yet. I just walk around left mouse button held down and rape it all, 5.5m radius on Burst at over 3 attacks per second, on top of 120k poison dot. Oh, and 25% lifesteal.
> 
> ...


Looks interesting, put the build on the GD topic, I wanna take a look, I think I have a Dervish at a low level.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 28, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> Holy shit! Witcher 3 is such a chore. Is this what souls-like games feel like? I feel like I'm spending more time loading last game rather than fight enemies. And xp gain is so little for these fights. 45xp for fighting a werewolf? I mean what dafuq. I wasted at least half an hour fighting that regening piece of shit. And that is after I spent an hour dropping its hp bar to regen threshold.


No it’s not what souls-like games are like. I also didn’t think it was a chore either time. Be advised that your real XP come from completing quests and jobs for people, not from combat itself.  Combat CAN be a means to achieving quest completion, but not always.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 28, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> Holy shit! Witcher 3 is such a chore. Is this what souls-like games feel like? I feel like I'm spending more time loading last game rather than fight enemies. And xp gain is so little for these fights. 45xp for fighting a werewolf? I mean what dafuq. I wasted at least half an hour fighting that regening piece of shit. And that is after I spent an hour dropping its hp bar to regen threshold.



You are doing it wrong. Witcher combat is either easy or stupidly hard and if its the latter, you are missing something. Being either some sort of potion or poison, or the wrong weapon, or the wrong signs...

Also, you don't farm/level enemies in the game. You do quests to progress. Levelling without questing will bite you in the ass because enemies scale but the better gear is gained from questing. Most notably the Witcher set piece questlines.


----------



## Calmmo (Feb 28, 2020)

Sounds like you're struggling with the difficulty - turn it down?


----------



## Khonjel (Feb 28, 2020)

Rahnak said:


> I don't remember the game ever feeling like a chore.. It was more of a sense of wonder and discovery, traveling all over the map and doing quests. But I didn't play them all back to back either. Maybe you're experiencing Witcher fatigue?


I'm not fatigued per se. Just struggling to learn the mechanics I think.



rtwjunkie said:


> No it’s not what souls-like games are like. I also didn’t think it was a chore either time. Be advised that your real XP come from completing quests and jobs for people, not from combat itself.  Combat CAN be a means to achieving quest completion, but not always.





Vayra86 said:


> You are doing it wrong. Witcher combat is either easy or stupidly hard and if its the latter, you are missing something. Being either some sort of potion or poison, or the wrong weapon, or the wrong signs...
> 
> Also, you don't farm/level enemies in the game. You do quests to progress. Levelling without questing will bite you in the ass because enemies scale but the better gear is gained from questing. Most notably the Witcher set piece questlines.



Since most of the side quests, witcher contracts and even random encounters are  high level, I was thinking of farming xp to level up. But if it’s so pitiful like you say it is, maybe I'll just do the main quest lines first.

But I love that npc baiting is back from the first game. Bait one group of enemy npcs to another group and let them fight. I missed that in Witcher 2 iibh.



Calmmo said:


> Sounds like you're struggling with the difficulty - turn it down?


It’s a thing of principle of mine. I never turn down difficulty after starting a game. I think I chose the third highest one.



Sithaer said:


> I only felt that at the very beginning of the game but once I reached Novigrad and started working on my gear it was fairly comfortable till the end on Death March. _'enemy upscaling is disabled cause it can break the game at some points'_
> 
> I went with the Feline armor set 'light' and mainly using sword attacks and IGNI as secondary/sometimes QUEN if its a hard hitting boss,oils can also help later on.
> 
> I did not play Witcher 1/2 so I can't compare.


Gotta trudge along I guess.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 28, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> Since most of the side quests, witcher contracts and even random encounters are high level, I was thinking of farming xp to level up. But if it’s so pitiful like you say it is, maybe I'll just do the main quest lines first.


One of the nice things is you can go back to all areas you were in before and go do side quests and contracts. It’s amazing how many people you talk to that have work or make mention of a quest.

Once you get about halfway through Novigrad you can start comfortably leaving the main quest set aside for awhile. The narrative tells you everything is a rush, but really it’s not.  After I got to Skellige (which has as much to do as Velen and Novigrad), I would find myself fast traveling back to Velen to explore that huge, huge expanse of land with tons of things to find and do.


----------



## Khonjel (Feb 28, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> One of the nice things is you can go back to all areas you were in before and go do side quests and contracts. It’s amazing how many people you talk to that have work or make mention of a quest.
> 
> Once you get about halfway through Novigrad you can start comfortably leaving the main quest set aside for awhile. The narrative tells you everything is a rush, but really it’s not.  After I got to Skellige (which has as much to do as Velen and Novigrad), I would find myself fast traveling back to Velen to explore that huge, huge expanse of land with tons of things to find and do.


I think I got some hang of the swordplay. Fought the Nithrol or sth (the wild hunt elf knight). Had no swallow left nor Ingredients to make one. Had to hone dodge, strike, dodge technique.

Also got a cheat to clear out bandit camps. Sword strike from horseback. Holy shit it’s so awesome to drop their 90% hp in a single strike.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 28, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> Also got a cheat to clear out bandit camps. Sword strike from horseback. Holy shit it’s so awesome to drop their 90% hp in a single strike.


Lol, yeah, on horseback there is very little that can stand against you!


----------



## Frick (Feb 29, 2020)

C# Aurora coming late march, probably. The only release in years I'm actually giddy about.


----------



## trickson (Feb 29, 2020)

Anyone play Tera?


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 29, 2020)

trickson said:


> Anyone play Tera?



Half a decade ago, yes


----------



## trickson (Feb 29, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Half a decade ago, yes


Yeah it is a bit hard to understand and to get to know all the games features it is taking me a lot of time. Not like a simple FPS game or some MMO like BF5 this one takes a shit ton of intelligence and cunning, not to mention time.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 29, 2020)

trickson said:


> Yeah it is a bit hard to understand and to get to know all the games features it is taking me a lot of time. Not like a simple FPS game or some MMO like BF5 this one takes a shit ton of intelligence and cunning, not to mention time.



Yeah, time capital T. Its a grindy game, so you have enough time to hone those combat skills. The combat is very enjoyable IMO, what class are you playing? My favorite was the dps fighter guy, can't remember the name. PS. don't get caught in the money trap. Any sort of paid boosts are generally not needed or worth it unless free. Look up a guide or two on how to spend currency in a smart way. Its going to help big time and not make you feel like you are getting ripped off by the game.


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 1, 2020)

Finished Yakuza 3, what a blast. Took 31 hours, so it's about the same length as Y1 and Y2. Ending was epic.

Started playing Y4 now. Fun fact, the game is set in 2010 and starts on... March 1st. What are the odds? Can already tell that they've improved over 3 with this one. Upgrades take less time to acquire and fighting mechanics are improved (at least when it comes to the first playable character). It's nice to see how they added features into the engine after the 3rd one, SSR really improved things. They've also introduced underground areas and rooftops to Kamurucho.


----------



## DR4G00N (Mar 1, 2020)

Finished up Halo 2 yesterday, nice to finally know what happened between CE & 3. 
I see people complaining about the jackal sniper's a lot and about how they're the absolute worst but I honestly found them to be very predictable and easy to kill. Maybe it's because I was playing on PC and could actually aim. Shotgun and Rocket Flood are still the worst though, no getting around them without getting blasted numerous times.


----------



## SN2716057 (Mar 1, 2020)

Played some GTAV on my new laptop and The Witcher 3 on my main rig. Currently I'm just sight seeing in Toussaint, finding that perfect spot for my wallpaper


----------



## denixius (Mar 2, 2020)

Hej!

I'm playing Albion Online nowadays, but I would like to say a couple of things about this game.

If you want to play a game which contains gathering and crafting any resources and construct buildings, Albion Online is really a chill place to get in. If you want to play PvP, too, there are Guilds seeking people like you.

The only problem is the ping; because it is in NA. And if you are playing in Europe, your ping will be high. I wish they have EU and NA Megaservers, thus no complain about ping.

Also, if you want to spend time in this game, try to find a guild with good people in it, don't try to find rich guilds. Because this game will be fun with good friends in the game, guilds which needs low taxes and work time.

By the way, Silver is in-game currency and you can farm it by selling crafting materials, raw materials, crafted items, and etc., and this makes the game's PvP clearly pay to win. Because you can buy Gold from the in-game store and then you can spend this Gold to buy Silver. With Silver you can buy a lot of items from Marketplace without crafting, gathering, or anything you than the people who spend a lot of time to craft their items.

Cheers!


----------



## Drone (Mar 2, 2020)

Why am I doing this? Seriously why? I promised myself that I won't go korok seed hunting in *Legend of Zelda Breath of the Wild* and I broke my promise.
People did crazy things like this or that. Someone lost their sleep others simply went mad. But I am my own worst enemy. I want to find all korok seeds without mask and without online map. After 220 hours I found 600 korok seeds without any help. 300 seeds to go. No one ever found all seeds by their own, I'll probably give up later and check online map but not now. I'm planning to find at least 700 seeds without guide. I dunno *shrugs* it's getting really bad. It's the hardest thing ever designed, no wonder nobody could do that. It only shows awesomeness of this masterpiece, because BotW isn't just an open world, it's also free roam at its best.
Breath of the Wild slightly reminds me of *Shadow of the Colossus*. But SotC was about boss fights and didn't encourage to explore, whereas BotW is all about free roaming and exploration.
But anyway SotC and BotW are impressive, things like that happen once or twice in a lifetime. They're legendary.


----------



## SN2716057 (Mar 3, 2020)

Finished with Sniper Elite 4, now on to Dreamfall Chapters.


----------



## freeagent (Mar 3, 2020)

Im playing Grid Autosport on my XS Max


----------



## Sensates (Mar 3, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Finished Yakuza 3, what a blast. Took 31 hours, so it's about the same length as Y1 and Y2. Ending was epic.


Man i still have trouble finishing Yakuza 0.

Love the characters and settings, but I just can't get into Japanese style games!! I wish they would miraculously have an option to turn it into Sleeping Dogs style, then I'm game!


----------



## delshay (Mar 3, 2020)

Finished "Heroes of the Monkey Tavern" in two days. Did not enjoy this game, Grimrock is far better. I can now start "Dungeon Of Dragon Knight".

EDIT: Fallen dungeons looks good, coming this October https://store.steampowered.com/app/823820/Fallen_Dungeons/


----------



## candle_86 (Mar 3, 2020)

Started vice city and GTA 3 again for the first time since I think 2007


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 3, 2020)

Sensates said:


> Man i still have trouble finishing Yakuza 0.
> 
> Love the characters and settings, but I just can't get into Japanese style games!! I wish they would miraculously have an option to turn it into Sleeping Dogs style, then I'm game!


Yeah, you really have to let yourself get sucked into the vibe of the game. Being familiar with Japanese culture also helps. I guess it really proves that initial concerns from Sega about releasing the series in the west were justified.


----------



## trickson (Mar 3, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Yeah, you really have to let yourself get sucked into the vibe of the game. Being familiar with Japanese culture also helps. I guess it really proves that initial concerns from Sega about releasing the series in the west were justified.


Yes we "Round eyes" have a strange and mysterious culture. It's far to primitive to understand there rich full culture.
I never did understand that game. Personally I thought the game was designed for Japanese people not the American.


----------



## kapone32 (Mar 3, 2020)

I have an A10 9600  based laptop. I was away from home this weekend and was playing Torchlight 2. It is amazing how beautiful that game looks, how kinetic the combat is and how satisfying the spells are. I am not sure it is still a part of the Humble Trove but if are a fan of ARPGs it is great and could actually run on a Potato PC.


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 3, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> I have an A10 9600  based laptop. I was away from home this weekend and was playing Torchlight 2. It is amazing how beautiful that game looks, how kinetic the combat is and how satisfying the spells are. I am not sure it is still a part of the Humble Trove but if are a fan of ARPGs it is great and could actually run on a Potato PC.


Torchlight 3 is coming


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Mar 3, 2020)

Small screenshot dump of the day. o3o Made a new character anyways coz why not.


----------



## Regeneration (Mar 3, 2020)

I'm trying to play FIFA 20 online, but i'm getting the following screen everytime I score:





Seems to happen most often when its 2nd lead goal.


----------



## Sensates (Mar 4, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Yeah, you really have to let yourself get sucked into the vibe of the game. Being familiar with Japanese culture also helps. I guess it really proves that initial concerns from Sega about releasing the series in the west were justified.



Nah.. not that. My biggest (biased!!) complain about those games is the combat system, which is a flamboyant console style beat em up. I very much prefer combat in Sleeping Dogs, which basically is a more martial arts focused GTA style combat. If you haven't check out Sleeping Dogs: https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/...st-interesting-open-city-game-of-recent-years

I love crime games, but seeing how Mafia 3 sucked, and it's unlikely to see a sequel to SD, makes me very sad.


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 4, 2020)

Sensates said:


> Nah.. not that. My biggest (biased!!) complain about those games is the combat system, which is a flamboyant console style beat em up. I very much prefer combat in Sleeping Dogs, which basically is a more martial arts focused GTA style combat. If you haven't check out Sleeping Dogs: https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/...st-interesting-open-city-game-of-recent-years
> 
> I love crime games, but seeing how Mafia 3 sucked, and it's unlikely to see a sequel to SD, makes me very sad.


Well considering that Y0 has possibly the best combat system from the entire series I guess you wouldn't like 3 at all since it's pretty limited. 
And I remember sleeping dogs very well. It was a great game.


----------



## EzioAs (Mar 4, 2020)

It's like SEGA knew I wanted to play Yakuza Kiwami 2 so it's currently on sale now. I quickly bought it but I think I'll only play this after Doom (2016) cause I've been itching to play some fast-paced FPS and the videos showcasing the gameplay sure looks fun.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 4, 2020)

Ahhzz said:


> Torchlight 3 is coming



Damn. (A)RPG just keeps on giving lately!


----------



## SN2716057 (Mar 4, 2020)

Dreamfall Chapters wasn't a game for as it is too slow a pacing. So on to Superhot, which is anything but slow. 
And a bit of BeamNG; taking the stairs.


----------



## denixius (Mar 6, 2020)

I found a game on my Steam queue; it's the same as Death Stranding, but it's free and saves you from paying 60 bucks. There is no tension in the game with unnecessary and coercive story. 









						Walking Simulator on Steam
					

The year is 2020, world war III destroyed the civilized world. You are the last post carrier, tasked to get parcels from point A to B in the most barren and desolate places on earth.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Hyderz (Mar 6, 2020)

Doom (2016) Settings Maxed 
Resolution 3440x1440 - Vulkan 
GTX 1070ti


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Mar 6, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Damn. (A)RPG just keeps on giving lately!


Cool! I really enjoyed TL1&2.


----------



## Disparia (Mar 6, 2020)

Ack! Plane crash, and I'd had maxed the trees when creating the map. This going to burn for awhile...



FYI, GOG has the 1993 DOS version (shown above) and it's not nearly as fluid as the 1995 Windows version, which is available on Origin.


----------



## EzioAs (Mar 7, 2020)

Playing Doom (2016) as well. Fast-paced FPS like this really gets the blood pumping.


----------



## HD64G (Mar 7, 2020)

Played and finished Pillrs of Enternity a month ago, then played and finished Banner Saga 2 and started the 3rd one of the trilogy. Playing Forza Horizon 4 some days per week also. POE is a great game for its genre. Imho it gets close to 8,5/10. For the Banner Saga, they all are good games, not bad mythological story, great tactical turn-based battles, not bad RPG elements with choices that matter and transferring saves from one game to the next. Overall a pleasant indie trilogy with 15-20 hours to spend for each game without costing much.


----------



## Hnykill22 (Mar 7, 2020)

Fallout 3 and New Vegas. far Cry 5 when i get my RTX 2080 super soon. and maaan. got a dead pixel in the midlle of the monitor "BenQ XL2411T" not much but i know of it. so RTX 2080 super and 27" 165 HZ 1ms monitor on my list. aaaannnnd i need a i dirt bike. im 39 years old so i should be done with this all about 45 years old :Þ


----------



## Hyderz (Mar 7, 2020)

Battlefield V 
Resolution 3440x1440 - Medium Settings.. 
67-100fps - GTX 1070ti
The game still looks good in medium but i want higher settings lol


----------



## EntropyZ (Mar 7, 2020)

I finally finished Fallout: New Vegas and all of the DLCs after my failed modding attempts 8 years ago. Now I get why people feel the need to say that's the best recent Fallout game that deserves it's name. I guess "New California" is next on my things to do.

Been playing some Escape from Tarkov too. Runs quite well for a Unity game, which is a surprise.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Mar 7, 2020)

Since the world is slowly shutting itself in from the new corona virus, I've returned to State of Decay because I'll need the practice once the world starts to turn into zombies. Figured I'd play it again since a free copy of 1st Year was given out on Steam a short while back for State of Decay owners.

I forgot how enjoyable the driving and smashing your car door into zombies was.


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 8, 2020)

Started part 2 of Y4


Spoiler: Spolier














Badass.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 8, 2020)

Who's the boss now...


----------



## Sensates (Mar 9, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Well considering that Y0 has possibly the best combat system from the entire series I guess you wouldn't like 3 at all since it's pretty limited.



Gave Yakuza 0 another try, i get it now. "Real Yakuza uses controller".


----------



## Frick (Mar 9, 2020)

Bought a month of WoW and I'm regretting it. So far it's pretty much the bad to meh parts of Draenor but less story elements. I have no idea what's going on or what an Aegis is, or why the vrykul are there, or what and who Odyn is, or anything about anything. At least it's streamlined, the introduction to the base stuff is just Odyn (a giant) just saying "You are the greatest warrior who has ever lived, you shall command my armies" and there you are. I remember a book where the hero came to a city and the entirety of the story of his time in the army was "he was the best at everything", and then the book just went on with him being commander of whatever. That is what WoW is. Has been to some degree in the past, but now they're not even trying.

Also, the fundemental design of Legion is not very fun if you are in it after everyone else. Missions and followers and whatever is fine, but not when there's an expansion to get through after that. There' no point to do anything.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 9, 2020)

Frick said:


> Bought a month of WoW and I'm regretting it. So far it's pretty much the bad to meh parts of Draenor but less story elements. I have no idea what's going on or what an Aegis is, or why the vrykul are there, or what and who Odyn is, or anything about anything. At least it's streamlined, the introduction to the base stuff is just Odyn (a giant) just saying "You are the greatest warrior who has ever lived, you shall command my armies" and there you are. I remember a book where the hero came to a city and the entirety of the story of his time in the army was "he was the best at everything", and then the book just went on with him being commander of whatever. That is what WoW is. Has been to some degree in the past, but now they're not even trying.
> 
> Also, the fundemental design of Legion is not very fun if you are in it after everyone else. Missions and followers and whatever is fine, but not when there's an expansion to get through after that. There' no point to do anything.



That is the problem of WoW at its core and why they tried to reintroduce the nostalgia of vanilla. But it falls on its face, because the earlier content is still there. It doesn't make sense to kick yourself back to basics after a journey that lasted many years.

I liked Legion playing it when it was the recent xpac. Sense however.... meh. I guess the last few raids were cool. The rest was filler. The whole thing with giants and the different areas is so ridiculously random.


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 9, 2020)

Sensates said:


> Gave Yakuza 0 another try, i get it now. "Real Yakuza uses controller".


Yup, can't imagine playing this using m+k.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 9, 2020)

On final chapter of Witcher 2 now, overall didn't really enjoy it as much as 1 strangely and it's a lot shorter than 1 aswell.


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 9, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> That is the problem of WoW at its core and why they tried to reintroduce the nostalgia of vanilla. But it falls on its face, because the earlier content is still there. It doesn't make sense to kick yourself back to basics after a journey that lasted many years.
> 
> I liked Legion playing it when it was the recent xpac. Sense however.... meh. I guess the last few raids were cool. The rest was filler. The whole thing with giants and the different areas is so ridiculously random.


The wife and I just actually renewed our WoW for the first time in about 10 years, just for classic. We got back in with some of our old friends from the game (and one of the boys lol), and are enjoying revisiting the old stomping grounds. I'm not sure how long it will hold our attention, and there are definitely some things that they introduced from TBC and beyond that we're missing, but overall, nostalgia is doing ok for us


----------



## ShurikN (Mar 9, 2020)

Started Black Mesa again, now that the full game is out. The AI seems vastly improved, playing on the highest difficulty and it's quite challenging, Everything else seems somewhat the same.


----------



## Frick (Mar 9, 2020)

Ahhzz said:


> The wife and I just actually renewed our WoW for the first time in about 10 years, just for classic. We got back in with some of our old friends from the game (and one of the boys lol), and are enjoying revisiting the old stomping grounds. I'm not sure how long it will hold our attention, and there are definitely some things that they introduced from TBC and beyond that we're missing, but overall, nostalgia is doing ok for us



WotLK private server man. It's where it's at, even if I quite liked Pandaria.


----------



## Calmmo (Mar 9, 2020)

kurosagi01 said:


> On final chapter of Witcher 2 now, overall didn't really enjoy it as much as 1 strangely and it's a lot shorter than 1 aswell.


Thats half-ish of the game done then, Now do the 2nd path on the other side. ;0


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 9, 2020)

Calmmo said:


> Thats half-ish of the game done then, Now do the 2nd path on the other side. ;0


Haha dunno if I could be bothered to start it again, though it will probably be quicker than 1st playthrough but I'm going take a break and try different game after finishing 2 then jump onto 3 after.


----------



## moproblems99 (Mar 9, 2020)

Hyderz said:


> Battlefield V
> Resolution 3440x1440 - Medium Settings..
> 67-100fps - GTX 1070ti
> The game still looks good in medium but i want higher settings lol



This is a tough resolution to power.


----------



## SN2716057 (Mar 9, 2020)

Done with this great game called _Superhot, _it is the most innovative shooter I've played in years!


----------



## Regeneration (Mar 9, 2020)

Bought Syndicate (2012) for €2.49 from Origin. Had a girlfriend when the game was originally released.


  

Seems like a mediocre sci-fi shooter. No real syndicate elements ("SELECTED"). Not plenty of weapons to choose from. The Skrillex music isn't even in the game.


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 10, 2020)

Played FF7 remake demo on Saturday. Honestly, I'm not really impressed by the gameplay mechanics. It's too fast paced button mash. Controlling multiple characters is already PITA with two guys, can't imagine doing the same with four later. Graphics look great but I really wish they'd stick to the classic jrpg turn based combat with this one.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 10, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> The Skrillex music isn't even in the game.



Hey at least one big plus! Man, that shit is just painful to listen to. And I say this as a hardcore basshead.

Did the guy OD yet or something? I wouldn't mind.


----------



## Regeneration (Mar 10, 2020)

The original game had some kind of Skrillex music in the action track. That was considered "cyber-punk" in the 90s.










I expected the game to be fast pace shooter with a mini-gun and Skrillex music + persuadation sounds + SELECTED in the background.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 10, 2020)

Crucible 120 yesterday. Gonna see if I can blast to 150 today... pretty rough! Got 110 without any tributes but I blew a crapload of them to pass 120... But this def confirms it... this acid/poison setup is the best one I've got so far. Facetanking 2x nemesis is not usually something I'd do... this one does it.

And boy oh boy does it kill FPS... saw the mid 20s pass by... yikes







Regeneration said:


> The original game had some kind of Skrillex music in the action track. That was considered "cyber-punk" in the 90s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See now that is just cool retro stuff you just linked 

If you want cyberpunk fast paced madness... try this









						Save 80% on RUINER on Steam
					

RUINER is a brutal action shooter set in the year 2091 in the cyber metropolis Rengkok. A wired psychopath lashes out against a corrupt system to uncover the truth and retrieve his kidnapped brother under the guidance of a secretive hacker friend.




					store.steampowered.com
				



Still gotta bring myself to pick it up again, but its great fun. It just... well, it requires a bit more than your average point and click lets put it like that  I think I might try this on drugs sometime, or a strong caffeine + sugar rush


----------



## r.h.p (Mar 11, 2020)

look man im a old skool Id Wolfenstein game man . last game I played was Wolfenstein 2001 or whateva . Today I picked up Wolfenstein 2 the new colossus for $35 aus on steam ....
Frack me this game is Frakin my sort of single player shit lol ... its so nasty and funny and violent , i had no idea i was missing out   Multi player has dominated my life i see for a long time now ..hehe
It was also good to see AMD logo instead of Nvidia the way its meant to be played for the first time for me ....


----------



## dirtyferret (Mar 11, 2020)

just got the metro exodus gold edition


----------



## r.h.p (Mar 11, 2020)

r.h.p said:


> look man im a old skool Id Wolfenstein game man . last game I played was Wolfenstein 2001 or whateva . Today I picked up Wolfenstein 2 the new colossus for $35 aus on steam ....
> Frack me this game is Frakin my sort of single player shit lol ... its so nasty and funny and violent , i had no idea i was missing out   Multi player has dominated my life i see for a long time now ..hehe
> It was also good to see AMD logo instead of Nvidia the way its meant to be played for the first time for me ....



im not a fanboi ...


----------



## SN2716057 (Mar 11, 2020)

Started Prey again. I forgot how much fun the space 'walk' is.


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 11, 2020)

Black Mesa has been given a makeover, now that Xen has come out of beta and it looks pretty cool. But I still can't kill that damn spider though.

Makes you wonder what Crowbar Collective's next project will be. HL3?


----------



## TheOne (Mar 11, 2020)

Personally I'm hoping that Valve will announce HL3 in the months following Alyx.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 12, 2020)

AoW Planetfall atm.

Loving it, but I'm having many many Endless Legends flashbacks playing it, and every once in a while I find that game to have a bit more depth than AoW with most other things being similar.

Still, cool factions and stuff, I'll be playing this a few dozen hours for sure.

Also... FML
*149.*


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 12, 2020)

Finished The Witcher 2 now...I can sort of see why people say you don't really need to play 1&2 but it does give some small back story which builds up to 3 I guess. I'll be taking a small break from the franchise for now as I await for Re3 Remake.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 12, 2020)

kurosagi01 said:


> Finished The Witcher 2 now...I can sort of see why people say you don't really need to play 1&2 but it does give some small back story which builds up to 3 I guess. I'll be taking a small break from the franchise for now as I await for Re3 Remake.



Well playing 2 does give a LOT of weight to the seemingly 'odd' search for the same characters that you do in TW3. I mean, the whole Velen act is pretty much meaningless without it. You'd be like 'why would I care about these guys (err girls) at all'. But I think its not the same if you've played 3 before 2 anyway because the novelty is off.


----------



## Frick (Mar 12, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> I expected the game to be fast pace shooter with a mini-gun and Skrillex music + persuadation sounds + SELECTED in the background.



FPS Syndicate sounds weird to me, and probably wrong.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 12, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Well playing 2 does give a LOT of weight to the seemingly 'odd' search for the same characters that you do in TW3. I mean, the whole Velen act is pretty much meaningless without it. You'd be like 'why would I care about these guys (err girls) at all'. But I think its not the same if you've played 3 before 2 anyway because the novelty is off.


True, i've not played 3 or read much into it but I do know it sort of adds up to Geralt going out to find Yennefer and shows how Phillipa loses her eye and I suppose Triss main arc is because of events from 2.


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 12, 2020)

Frick said:


> FPS Syndicate sounds weird to me, and probably wrong.


That's why there was no sequel, it flopped hard.


----------



## SN2716057 (Mar 12, 2020)

Playing the early access Satisfactory, it's a 3d version of Factorio, and it's a relaxing game ..obviously 








Spoiler: More pix


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Mar 13, 2020)

My progress for Season of the Worthy; so far in 3 days since the start of the new season. Loving the Precursor Vex Chrome shader as it goes well with the new armor. (*^▽^*)


----------



## Calmmo (Mar 13, 2020)

Playing the new Ori and will of the hollow knight

It's alright, 30% into it


----------



## SN2716057 (Mar 13, 2020)

Driving my shiny metal..


----------



## E-Bear (Mar 13, 2020)

Waiting my 24-20 pins motherboard adapter shipped from China and I will play Battlefield 1. i5 4430, 1060 gtx 3gb gddr5,  16 gb ddr3 corsair vengeance.


----------



## Frick (Mar 13, 2020)

Frick said:


> Bought a month of WoW and I'm regretting it. So far it's /pretty much the bad to meh parts of Draenor but less story elements. I have no idea what's going on or what an Aegis is, or why the vrykul are there, or what and who Odyn is, or anything about anything. At least it's streamlined, the introduction to the base stuff is just Odyn (a giant) just saying "You are the greatest warrior who has ever lived, you shall command my armies" and there you are. I remember a book where the hero came to a city and the entirety of the story of his time in the army was "he was the best at everything", and then the book just went on with him being commander of whatever. That is what WoW is. Has been to some degree in the past, but now they're not even trying.
> 
> Also, the fundemental design of Legion is not very fun if you are in it after everyone else. Missions and followers and whatever is fine, but not when there's an expansion to get through after that. There' no point to do anything.



Have played some Classic, and crapnuckles it's so much better, apart from stack sizes. I really, _really _miss old WoW, and not just because [nostalgia]. 

EDIT: Ok. Ok. I'm very slightly drunk (poor mans pina colada) and I've played Classic for about 30 minutes now and the feeling of progression, adventure and just being alive in the Warcraft universe already surpasses everything since Warlords of Draenor, and that is as an orc hunter, my original WoW character so I know exactly what to expect. I played a human paladin on a private Lich King server some years ago and that too was amazing. In Legion (I haven't bought Battle for [world] yet) I am a few hours in and literally everything (hyperbole) in it is bewilderingly silly. Where did WoW lost its footing? I would argue that it was the industrialization that was the first step, and it began pretty much with WotLK. Everything became easier. More flight points, faster leveling... Which frankly is very sane, because that is how reality works. As Terry Pratchett put it (paraphrased): Whenever an impassible mountain top was conquered by climbers some years afterwards old women would go up there for a cup of tea and walk back afterwards to look for their glasses. It only makes sense that the world moves on. How can an area stay a hostile wilderness after ten thousand hunters have eradicated everything in it? I was in favor of the retooling that Cataclysm brought, and I was very much in favour of Pandaria, because it was a "real" place (as in its existance made sense; the island of Legion doesn't make sense) and the fundemental premise was ... nice. The panda people liked drink and food, and because of the arrival of the Horde and the Alliance that lifestyle was interrupted. A main thing was a big brewery was shut down because of hauntings and infestations! And it still had that sense of adventure about it. And it was just ... nice. The valley that Grommash turned to crap was nice. A lot of it was nice, and how the niceness was interrupted and how you as a player could restore the general niceness. I quite liked that premise, and the older I get the more I appreciete niceness. Nice endings. Things doesn't have to be grim and blarght and shit to be good.

Anyway. It used to make sense. A fundemental problem with Legion is actually Draenor. Draenor was definitely the shark jumping moment in WoW. Time travel is always tricky and requires a great deal of effort and thought and care to make sense, but none of those things sell subs or games apparently. I get the appeal of a returb to Beyong the Dark Portal, but ... no. It had some points and at the time I didn't think it bad as such, but that was probably predicated on a feeling that it wouldn't last. But it did. It so much did, and Legion (as far as I've played) took the stupid things from it and ran with it. I still don't know what an Aegis is, in this context. The major sin of Draenor was the butchering of crafting. It probably started earlier, but Draenor was like a final nail. Crafting used to be special, it used to mean something. A part of that is probably due to achievements. The ability to craft cool stuff and the journey to be able to craft those different things (because it used to be a journey; you had to find different teachers in different locales and go down different paths and actually work for the recipes) was more or less replaced by achievements. The achievement was no longer the recipe (or the feat, or whatever), it was the achievement points that came with the fullfillment of the deed. I sort of like achievements though, but not if they are to be for *everything*. A plaque for something you spent time on is fine, but it has to be a bonus to make sense. Natural quest/story progression is not an achievement.

In the end I blame Guitar Hero.


But I digress.

EDIT again: Also a main problem with everything in life is the lowest common denominator, and it's nearly impossible to work around.

EDIT REDUX: Also I blame movement. The easier it is to move around, the smaller the world becomes. Fascism (and Leto II) and all of that.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Mar 13, 2020)

Darksiders 2 - Deathinitive Edition


----------



## purecain (Mar 13, 2020)

Playing COD: WarZone and found a new Golden Dragon AK47 easter egg.... the gun puts your opponent down in 2 shots... I find it at the beginning and keep going back for it until winning the round... great fun(dope weapon).  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5u0XW4y6K9o&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Khonjel (Mar 14, 2020)

When you add stuff to the original text you usually use p.s, p.p.s and such.


----------



## moproblems99 (Mar 14, 2020)

SN2716057 said:


> Playing the early access Satisfactory, it's a 3d version of Factorio, and it's a relaxing game ..obviously
> View attachment 147941
> View attachment 147942




Surprisingly addictive it was.  Haven't played it for probably a year.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 14, 2020)

Frick said:


> Have played some Classic, and crapnuckles it's so much better, apart from stack sizes. I really, _really _miss old WoW, and not just because [nostalgia].
> 
> EDIT: Ok. Ok. I'm very slightly drunk (poor mans pina colada) and I've played Classic for about 30 minutes now and the feeling of progression, adventure and just being alive in the Warcraft universe already surpasses everything since Warlords of Draenor, and that is as an orc hunter, my original WoW character so I know exactly what to expect. I played a human paladin on a private Lich King server some years ago and that too was amazing. In Legion (I haven't bought Battle for [world] yet) I am a few hours in and literally everything (hyperbole) in it is bewilderingly silly. Where did WoW lost its footing? I would argue that it was the industrialization that was the first step, and it began pretty much with WotLK. Everything became easier. More flight points, faster leveling... Which frankly is very sane, because that is how reality works. As Terry Pratchett put it (paraphrased): Whenever an impassible mountain top was conquered by climbers some years afterwards old women would go up there for a cup of tea and walk back afterwards to look for their glasses. It only makes sense that the world moves on. How can an area stay a hostile wilderness after ten thousand hunters have eradicated everything in it? I was in favor of the retooling that Cataclysm brought, and I was very much in favour of Pandaria, because it was a "real" place (as in its existance made sense; the island of Legion doesn't make sense) and the fundemental premise was ... nice. The panda people liked drink and food, and because of the arrival of the Horde and the Alliance that lifestyle was interrupted. A main thing was a big brewery was shut down because of hauntings and infestations! And it still had that sense of adventure about it. And it was just ... nice. The valley that Grommash turned to crap was nice. A lot of it was nice, and how the niceness was interrupted and how you as a player could restore the general niceness. I quite liked that premise, and the older I get the more I appreciete niceness. Nice endings. Things doesn't have to be grim and blarght and shit to be good.
> 
> ...



Spot on. Back then I played Vanilla and got all the way to a tier 6 set of armor in TBC, all raids completed. When WOTLK was announced and starting to become clear on content and the simplifying of the dungeons etc, I sold my account a few weeks later; the very last content I played was a Brutallus kill. Only returned for Legion to see if I was right. I was right back then and you confirm it once more. WotLK was where WoW lost its mojo, coinciding directly with the special snowflake gamur movement where everyone has to be unique and in a cool outfit, prior to that it was 'ooh aah' standing around the few dudes on the server who had everything  I still prefer the latter. If everyone is special, nobody is.

And for the many trends that WoW set in gaming, this one was also initiated or at least 'mainstreamed' by WoW. RPG-lite with daily repetition and 'no one misses out' catch-up mechanics. Introducing more grind to enable the introduction of more mechanics to eliminate it.... yep. And we wondered why the game tiers started feeling pointless and no matter how great it was presented, it all felt soulless soon after.


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 14, 2020)

It's official, Saejima's escape chapter consists of probably the worst designed battle sequences in Yakuza series. Guy moves like a block of wood, good luck fighting more than 3 enemies at once. Insta grab after insta grab and you're pretty much done. It was a pain to get through at Hard, but somehow I've managed.


----------



## Frick (Mar 14, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Spot on. Back then I played Vanilla and got all the way to a tier 6 set of armor in TBC, all raids completed. When WOTLK was announced and starting to become clear on content and the simplifying of the dungeons etc, I sold my account a few weeks later; the very last content I played was a Brutallus kill. Only returned for Legion to see if I was right. I was right back then and you confirm it once more. WotLK was where WoW lost its mojo, coinciding directly with the special snowflake gamur movement where everyone has to be unique and in a cool outfit, prior to that it was 'ooh aah' standing around the few dudes on the server who had everything  I still prefer the latter. If everyone is special, nobody is.
> 
> And for the many trends that WoW set in gaming, this one was also initiated or at least 'mainstreamed' by WoW. RPG-lite with daily repetition and 'no one misses out' catch-up mechanics. Introducing more grind to enable the introduction of more mechanics to eliminate it.... yep. And we wondered why the game tiers started feeling pointless and no matter how great it was presented, it all felt soulless soon after.



I still sort of kind of consider WotLK the ... not high point of the game, but for me ... kinda the best version of it. You have many of the quality-of-life bits whilst retaining the old world. Kinda.


----------



## Rahnak (Mar 14, 2020)

Finished Assassin's Creed Syndicate. It came very close to becoming my favorite AC game but it's competing against my memories of the Ezio trilogy. I suspect not even the originals would compare favorably. That said, I'm curious to see what changes Origins brings to the series, but that'll have to wait. I'm going to take a break from AC. FF VII Remake will get my attention later today and after that I'll probably lose myself in Satisfactory.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 14, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> You are doing it wrong. Witcher combat is either easy or stupidly hard and if its the latter, you are missing something. *Being either some sort of potion or poison, or the wrong weapon, or the wrong signs*...
> 
> Also, you don't farm/level enemies in the game. You do quests to progress. Levelling without questing will bite you in the ass because enemies scale but the better gear is gained from questing. Most notably the Witcher set piece questlines.



Or picking on some thing way to early.  As i remember the W3 will allow you attempt way above what your able to fight, tell ya what that made me remember to come back for some revenge more than once hehe.


----------



## robot zombie (Mar 14, 2020)

Still on my Skyrim shit. Started a new character on different weather and tree mods. At first I tried Cathedral Weathers and Seasons and I can safely say that it is the best, most advanced weather mod presently out there. It's a fork of Aquinoctum and and Obsidian, with a whole bunch of new features on top. It's amazing. But has spotty ENB compatibility. There's a fix for blending that shitty horizon line, which is usually broken by ENB's... and then none of them are calibrated for all of the fuckery with the imagespaces... so what you get is sometimes amazing, other times just wrong. I hope RudyENB gets full compatibility with it one day. There are a couple of lesser ones made specifically for Cathedral, but you lose out on what the best ENB's have to offer, which do the most graphically, so no go. It can look nice, though. I didn't use it much. Just immediately too much for me. Hope it takes off more.




Obsidian Weathers IS fully compatible with RudyENB and I gotta say I like the combo. It's got some nice things going for it. 



Spoiler: ss dump



















The trees in these are Skyrim 3D Trees and Plants which is a super impressive mod. mathy79 is probably the best out there. Really detail-oriented mods that they're always expanding on. Everything is brand new meshes and textures... truly revamping a ton of assets from the ground up. Highly recommend the whole "Skyrim 3D" series built up. I like the look of them most places. Pretty much all plants and trees are replaced with high-poly models, with really nice textures and wind painting. The only problem I have is that they all look kind of thin and sometimes the diversity is too much... the colors can be a little stark looking. They make much better lods than vanilla style trees though. They remind me a lot more of Oblivion's trees, only done much better.

But again, consistency. Sometimes those high-poly trees look like the best thing ever. But other times, it's like "huh?" I used to use Enhanced Vanilla Trees... which is just bigger, fuller, higher-quality vanilla trees. It always looks pretty good, at the expense of being very homogeneous. Trees are then the same everywhere. Kind of a pick your poison deal. I'll have to see more of the game to decide.


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 15, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> Still on my Skyrim shit.....


Gorgeous


----------



## robot zombie (Mar 15, 2020)

Ahhzz said:


> Gorgeous


Sad part... I haven't been able to enter dragonsreach in quite a long time. It CTD's on loading when I try to go through the door. There is a clear point when this happened, because I had most of my mods installed by the time it started. Before that, zero issues... going pretty heavy, too. I have tried the usual culprits. Weather mods, lighting mods, water mods, NPC mods, SMIM... alla dat. None of those are doing anything bad. Sure enough, none of those things were problems before. It's not the save because if I turn off all mods it works. Fishing around in xEdit yields nothing. It could be just a bad ESP, or a mis-flagged mesh. Absolutely no way of detecting that without actually using the tools to comb over every detail of suspected mods for problems isolated within them. I wish it allowed me to see which mods are oldrim - I have some of those installed, so it might be meshes.

It'd be one thing if I could get in and it crashed on rendering. I could guess as to what object it was. And I'd have papyrus logs to dig into. Crash on loading gives me nothing there but some stuff about ESPs that doesn't help me. There's something it is loading in that it doesn't like, though...

Everything in Whiterun hates to be modded, it seems. If you search around for CTD's in dragonsreach, the only conclusion to draw is that literally everything causes or doesn't cause CTD's in dragonsreach.

Always been a thorn in my side. Bad meshes have always been my worst nightmare in general... actually a bad normalmap in FO4 had me running around for hours. See... there's a Sanctuary texture that's used on roofs in downtown Boston. And somehow the way they spread on THOSE meshes causes a CTD. It has corrupted mipmaps. You can't see them from where you crash... it's a goddamned rooftop. Not to mention, they're fine in Sanctuary. I think that from whatever angle you approach Sanctuary it never has to tangle with whatever mip level is bad.

Fun part, CK tools just do this to assets sometimes. You never know when it's gonna vomit out that one texture. It's really not the modder's fault. The tools just suck. Could they isolate the mod in a custom clean save and potentially test for these things? Sure. Is that reasonable? Hell no! Again, how are you supposed to know? Some things are obvious, but so much is not. We are the guinea pigs. I think mod users owe it to modders to sniff these things out. That's how it went with that mod. I sniffed it out myself, planning to go to them about it. Turns out somebody else beat me to it.

Annoying, but it is a community effort, I suppose.

How is anybody supposed to figure any of that out? Sift through one by one and ignore nothing. Don't think a mod for one location can't break a completely different location. Once you find it, start deleting textures until you find it. It's crazy. I think you have to chug a bottle of cough syrup before the logic starts to make sense. I hear you see it in the form of geometric shapes that look like interlocking perk trees. I'm just not that hardcore, man...

So now I'm about to make a list of my nearly 500 active mods, print it out, disable all of them, and then start re-enabling them in the order they load, crossing off as I go along. If I'm REALLY lucky, I may only restart the game 100-200 times  

Thank you though, this shit ain't always easy lol

In other news... I'm really liking Obsidian... the sunsets are delish. Like, yaaaassss.



More fun... I was crashing past this point. But I knew what that was right away. Better roads has an option to add/overhaul bridges around Whiterun... and I would crash right when I entered that worldspace. Yank em out and all is good. But now my pre-generated lods are busted lol. I'm telling you it never ends. It's my fault for running untested or known-bad mods and then pregenerating lods for them. Pretty much locks you in. There's a multistep process for disabling Dyndolod before you can even touch the stuff it's made lods for. It creates a lot of dependencies and leaves open scripts in your save. It has the ability to self clean, but you gotta do it right. THEN you can troubleshoot.

I like to think it's all worth it. The results can be pretty nice. It's just so much trial and error. You have to be able to shake a lot of things off. It reminds me a lot of dating a narccissist.

This is why I still haven't put up a list btw


----------



## Hyderz (Mar 15, 2020)

Dead Space 3440x1440 resolution
Settings Maxed


----------



## Cvrk (Mar 15, 2020)

*Gwynevere, Princess of Sunlight *


----------



## metalfiber (Mar 16, 2020)

Well i finished Metro Exodus and it's two DLCs with a good cocktail of moonshine and fish oil with cans tuna fish as a chaser...I got the recipe from the DLC.

Now i'm playing Dragon's Dogma Dark Arisen. A really good older RPG circa 2012. If you don't like the vocation you chose in the beginning  you'll be able to choose one of nine later on. The sidekick or rather pawns you can choose to match the quest you're on. Weather it's a couple of fighters, mages, rouges or a combination of them all.

The tree is blocking the full moon. It might be in the still be in the waxing phase...because they ain't a hair on it.


----------



## robot zombie (Mar 16, 2020)

LOL Skyrim. Found my bad mod!

I printed out a plaintext list of all of my mods... 8 letter-sized pages averaging 60 per page. Went into a Vortex profile cloned from mine, disabled all of them, and started enabling entire pages starting from last to first (in order to keep them loading in the same order as the original.) So I'm turning ~60 mods at a time back on. I figure one of those pages is gonna have the bad mod. I grabbed a clean save, fast traveled to Dragonsreach, and saved there... totally clean, no mods. And then I began my work.

Unfortunately I had to crawl all the way up to page 2 before I finally CTD'd. And even then it took several more restarts to pinpoint. I started from the top of the bad page, again disabling mods in sets of 10-15. I got about to the bottom of the page before I dinged on Frankly HD Ebony Blade which is indeed an OLDRIM mod. As soon as I turned it on, no more Dragonsreach. It's hard to find good retextures for the Ebony Blade, probably because nobody actually uses it, because it's kinda shit  I collect all of the daedric artifacts to display, so I don't care if it's shit, I still want good textures.

Oldrim textures and meshes sometimes have problems in SSE. Sometimes it is the format/compression... the older ones hiccup on SSE's engine sometimes. But mostly they're fine. When it comes to landscape, object, and even raw character textures (though data edits are a different story,) it's pretty much always fine. Weapons and armors have their own problems, though. I can't remember the particulars, but the way weapon/armor cubemaps are handled in SE is different from LE and often LE cubemaps just aren't compatible. For whatever reason, the Ebony Blade gets its own that are separate from the global ones for literally all other ebony gear... even though in the vanilla game they are FUCKING. IDENTICAL to the one for the rest of the ebony stuff. Seriously WTF with that lmao. Why did they make the mesh that way just to call exact copies of already existing cubemaps? Got a thing for wasting game file space, Bethesda? There's a lot of that needless cloning in the game files. I wonder how much smaller they'd be if it was somebody's job to eliminate all of those redundancies. IDK, maybe there's some wonky reason for it.

All I know, is if it used the global cubemaps, I'd have been fine, as compatible ones would've overwritten them to begin with.

I just took the global ones from my weapon/armor mod and renamed copies of those to replace the EB-specific ones. Now it all works. Dumb little thing makes the game unfinishable... or really not even startable.

Can you imagine trying to sniff out that asset specifically? Of all of the stuff in Dragonsreach I might suspect, the Ebony Blade would be the last! This is why I say bad textures/meshes are the worst thing to troubleshoot. When you have a ton, you can pretty much only bruteforce it. People post lists of ONLY their plugins when they're having CTD problems, completely neglecting things like this. A lot of experienced modders don't seem to believe it's possible for a texture to break your game. Bless them. I pray they never learn what I know 

It's like a game with in a game. Endless hours of fun!


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 16, 2020)

A Plague Tale Innocence, so far so good


----------



## AsRock (Mar 16, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> A Plague Tale Innocence, so far so good



Got bored after a while, story seems promising,  any chance their is less stealth in it later or ?.  Kinda seemed like stealth run run stealth run run.

P.S if their is anyone who's in to the RDR2 online or want's to give it a try msg me.


----------



## robot zombie (Mar 16, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> A Plague Tale Innocence, so far so good


Love that game. I've beaten it probably a dozen times, even nabbing all of the collectibles, but I still come back to it every so often just to appreciate all of the breathtaking imagery and that beautifully done soundtrack. I like to think it technically isn't all that amazing, but everything is really well-put together... every detail is accounted for. You can always tell when they really want to show you something cool, and it's always really impressive to take in.



AsRock said:


> Got bored after a while, story seems promising,  any chance their is less stealth in it later or ?.  Kinda seemed like stealth run run stealth run run.


New mechanics get added for the second half. There's still stealth, but really not much running is needed. It becomes more like offensive stealth.You still have to hide, but you never have to run. That's just one option. You can efficiently mop up all areas. There's one shorter chapter where you go back to hiding, but it takes you to more interesting places and a lot of key story stuff happens. Outside of that chapter, I drop every enemy in the latter half. Many different ways to take out enemies and most areas will have you using different combinations of them... and many times there are multiple solutions.

One of the most novel ways of dealing with enemies, you don't get until the final chapters... and it is... different, heh. You'll see the rats quite differently mid to late game, due to several new mechanics with them. I think the idea was to have you play through Amicia's and Hugo's progressions from being scared and unsure of themselves to being kind of hardened and ready to make shit happen. You can't expect two Lord's children to really do much but duck and hide after seeing what they saw and being tossed into a world of violence and decay.

I mean... the gameplay is still pretty simple, though it gets more satisfying as you move forward with new upgrades and abilities. But honestly to me that game is about the atmosphere, the story, and the different places it takes you to. If that's not grabbing you, I don't know if the gameplay will enough. I think it was done really well, but everything is done in service to the characters and story. It's funny... kind of a short game, but also a slow burner. Personally, I liked it a lot from the start and it only got enormously better as things went on, but that's me.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 16, 2020)

AsRock said:


> Got bored after a while, story seems promising,  any chance their is less stealth in it later or ?.  Kinda seemed like stealth run run stealth run run.
> 
> P.S if their is anyone who's in to the RDR2 online or want's to give it a try msg me.



Never play a game based on my recommendation, I am seriously easy to please. Life is not complicated to me, I find enjoyment in almost anything.  I played Stardew Valley yesterday and just enjoyed running circles around the ponds in the game and watching the butterflies around the plants, it was fantastic. I still have never beat the game. LOL


----------



## robot zombie (Mar 16, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> Never play a game based on my recommendation, I am seriously easy to please. Life is not complicated to me, I find enjoyment in almost anything.  I played Stardew Valley yesterday and just enjoyed running circles around the ponds in the game and watching the butterflies around the plants, it was fantastic. I still have never beat the game. LOL


Guilty over here. I have at times spent hours walking around looking at stuff, without actually playing much at all, with no drugs in my system to even use as a defense for spacing out and staring at stuff.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 16, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> Never play a game based on my recommendation, I am seriously easy to please. Life is not complicated to me, I find enjoyment in almost anything.  I played Stardew Valley yesterday and just enjoyed running circles around the ponds in the game and watching the butterflies around the plants, it was fantastic. I still have never beat the game. LOL



I think most of us have those moment's, my most recent has to be RDR2 single player,  completely ignoring what RS wanted me to do and just doing what i wanted for 200 hours haha.  Bored the hell out of my wife although she loved the story parts.

Just wish Take2 were not so much retards.


----------



## Khonjel (Mar 16, 2020)

Started Yakuza 0. Bought it in almost a steal last week. Actually started last night but this morning I had to start from scratch cause I didn’t save the game and you need to save from a phone booth. Since I didn’t see save/load option in esc menu I thought it was autosave.

Kinda burned out on Witcher 3 atm. There’s so much things to do, too much things to do I think. But I digress, I'll do it all over again to experience skellige isles. It’s fucking beautiful. I'll share a few screenshots I took later. And the ambient music/score is loads better in skellige isles too imo.
Btw I'm burned out because I spent the last three days I played (sunday, tuesday, wednesday) trying to clear out the markers around skellige isles with a boat. At least in velen and novigard I could use the village markers to quick travel. But I got to experience a storm out in the sea and I think it was worth it.


----------



## Calmmo (Mar 16, 2020)

0 is the best of the Yakuzas, so chances are you'll like it. Side-content overload.


----------



## SN2716057 (Mar 16, 2020)

Black Mesa half-way through. 
And still expanding the base in Satisfactory, I can now say planning the lay-out of buildings isn't my strong suit.


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 17, 2020)

Half Life 2 MMod is pretty amazing, with enhanced textures for weapons and suchlike, with some really cool sound too, especially when Gordon runs and you can hear all his gear rattling around.
He also runs out of puff if you sprint too far, along with a cool visor effect. It's a great way to experience HL2 and I'm loving it for yet another crack at the game after such a long time...erm, only a few months actually.
This wrecking ball magnet is lots of fun...




Really slick weapon effects for reloading too.


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 17, 2020)

Still playing Halo: Combat Evolved Anniversary. I've been meaning to get in more playtime. I went ahead, and played for a couple of hours tonight.

I don't remember it looking so bad on the Xbox though.











Spoiler: Screenshots

























Also got a rare achievement not that I'm in it for the achievements.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 17, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> I don't remember it looking so bad on the Xbox though.



It's a combination of nostalgia and not having tube tv's anymore. I compared PS2 games on my old tube tv with ps2 games on PC that had been remastered...

tube won. makes me kind of sad, cause when my current tube tv dies, i doubt i can find one again.


----------



## r.h.p (Mar 17, 2020)

E-Bear said:


> Waiting my 24-20 pins motherboard adapter shipped from China and I will play Battlefield 1. i5 4430, 1060 gtx 3gb gddr5,  16 gb ddr3 corsair vengeance.


BF1 is a excellent Multi player game. I find DX 12 works best  , you will have to lower your specs though


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 17, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> It's a combination of nostalgia and not having tube tv's anymore. I compared PS2 games on my old tube tv with ps2 games on PC that had been remastered...
> 
> tube won. makes me kind of sad, cause when my current tube tv dies, i doubt i can find one again.



Well I doubt its the TV. I played PS2 games on my PS3 being backwards compatible and apart from being stretched to an aspect ratio that wasn't intended, the picture was rather similar.

The pixels get larger in most cases when you still play in native res. On a PC though, you often get a higher res or a progressive one that will look 'sharper'. The PC (GPU) can also add its special sauce to make things look nicer, or intends to... but also kills the nostalgia. And then there is integer scaling as well...


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 17, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Well I doubt its the TV. I played PS2 games on my PS3 being backwards compatible and apart from being stretched to an aspect ratio that wasn't intended, the picture was rather similar.
> 
> The pixels get larger in most cases when you still play in native res. On a PC though, you often get a higher res or a progressive one that will look 'sharper'. The PC (GPU) can also add its special sauce to make things look nicer, or intends to... but also kills the nostalgia. And then there is integer scaling as well...



I would argue not all tube tv's were equal. I have a very high end one. 40" in size. it weighs about 500 pounds.


----------



## E-Bear (Mar 17, 2020)

r.h.p said:


> BF1 is a excellent Multi player game. I find DX 12 works best  , you will have to lower your specs though



Never really played full specs in my whole life since my screens are never good enough to render all the details


----------



## arnoo (Mar 18, 2020)

Uh my fav now is Rainbow Six Siege


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Mar 19, 2020)

Very close to hitting 1000 Power level for the first time. ヾ(≧▽≦*)o


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 19, 2020)

well 4th day of effective "stay at your home" recommendation (didn't follow ... all the time ... but, "hey! i live alone in mountain, when i go shopping i am alone on the way to the supermarket even for kilometer if i decide to go down on foot and when i reach the place ... i wear gloves and, if needed, mask." i abide by the other recommendations )

sooo when i was working i had a huuuuuuge library of unplayed/less played games i always wanted to find time for ... now's the time ... i guess ...

1st one : The Witcher: enhanced edition, starting from 0

because even Geralt know what to do during an outbreak ...

(and that was absolutely not on purpose ... )

because the game aged well (and run like a charm at 1620p 75hz aside Abigail hairs that behave like if they had a life of their own ... i swear i saw them breathing ...  )

still good looking

and aside one little mod i didn't fiddle much with it (unlike Skyrim ... "Mod It Until It Crash!" all the way! or "M.I.U.I.C" for the connoisseur ... )

ooouuuhhh gorgeous .... (well one positive point about the Netflix serie ... )


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 19, 2020)

Tried Watch Dogs - meh, uninstalled after 20 minutes. Totally not feeling the vibe of this.


----------



## TheOne (Mar 19, 2020)

A bit of FO76, The Wolf Among US, a bit of FO4, and just played through the RE3 Demo.


----------



## SN2716057 (Mar 20, 2020)

Done with Black Mesa. Overall it was a good experience, played really well with no bugs (except for the Xen kind).
Anyways still need to finish Prey before I start with Dishonored 2. Satisfactory will stay as the in-between.


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 20, 2020)

Finished RE3 Demo, that engine is something. Character models are amazing.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 20, 2020)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> Very close to hitting 1000 Power level for the first time. ヾ(≧▽≦*)o
> View attachment 148583



STILL not over 9000 though.


----------



## Khonjel (Mar 20, 2020)

Still playing Witcher 3. Man the production value is so good. The interaction among the characters mostly. I've been laughing my silly ass off for the past few days at geralt's wise-cracks, having fun with ciri, flirting with triss. Sadly Yennefer is mad with me since I broke up with her. I really felt bad about that. Even her face during the moment is kinda sad. But I didn’t want to two-time her. The only thing spoiler I knew before I started the game was two-timing triss and yen ends badly. Plus I've been kinda committed to Triss since witcher 1.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 20, 2020)

Ahhzz said:


> Torchlight 3 is coming


Sorry for the late response, but where did you see this? I love the Torchlight Games!

EDIT: Nevermind, found the site.. I wonder if they're going to do a GOG release?


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 20, 2020)

AoW Planetfall broken... meh that was fast. 20 hours?

Doomstack... Impossible difficulty... Nobody touches the Kir'Ko + Psynumbra. The whole army can heal, auto revives on death, my one artillery piece flings a glob of debuff death at 9 range, 1 hex radius (4 debuffs... ) and if I find an Amazon town I add an Arborian Queen for good measure... which is the game's strongest healer. Everything gets full map bonuses from anything that boosts Bio- or Cyborg units. Did I mention the Psionics in the team? Map wide psionic buffs that heal the whole stack and boost morale and damage on top of whatever they do...

_Something _needs a nerf 

4.4k stack strength... happily taking on 6k stacks with no deaths. Mkayyy

Oh and look, a poisoned psionic storm, wut?


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 20, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Sorry for the late response, but where did you see this? I love the Torchlight Games!


On the official ArcGames page, but I got an email notification, as I was an early recipient of TL2


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 20, 2020)

Ahhzz said:


> On the official ArcGames page, but I got an email notification, as I was an early recipient of TL2



Any news on the 'when'? That's all I care about really.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 20, 2020)

Ahhzz said:


> On the official ArcGames page, but I got an email notification, as I was an early recipient of TL2


Just sent them off an email inquiring about and recommending a GOG.com release.


----------



## Vario (Mar 20, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Still playing Halo: Combat Evolved Anniversary. I've been meaning to get in more playtime. I went ahead, and played for a couple of hours tonight.
> 
> I don't remember it looking so bad on the Xbox though.
> View attachment 148347
> ...


Looks better than how I remember it.  Halo CE graphics on PC were really poor, I had the disk version.  On Xbox it was kind of the same.  Halo 2 looked a lot better.


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 20, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Just sent them off an email inquiring about and recommending a GOG.com release.


I'm with you on that    I did see something on the GoG forums reporting they'd confirmed no GoG release, but no link. The good news: they removed it from the "Arc Launcher", thanks gods, but it looks like only Steam at lease initially....



Vayra86 said:


> Any news on the 'when'? That's all I care about really.


So far, the only "official" word is "On Microsoft Windows in 2020!"


----------



## Sithaer (Mar 20, 2020)

Went back to Borderlands 3 after a long break_ 'since November',_finished the first DLC with my main char 'Amara' and farmed out some new/buffed gear for her.
Also started Moze as a secondary char since I have a lot of gear saved in my bank and my main char is kinda complete for now.

Since last night I'm playing this ofc:




So far so good,game is clearly faster paced and harder than the previous game but its still fun to play imo.

Also playing Diablo 3 in the current new Season but I put that on hold for the time being.


----------



## Frick (Mar 20, 2020)

Stellaris has been updated a lot, so that. But I never really got hold of the updates for 2.0 (which was some time ago), let alone these updates. 2.0 was ... I probably argue that those changes were necesarry (see spoiler), but I don't really enjoy the game as much. I don't know if that's becuase I played it for like 100 hours the first two months after release or if it's a worse game. Technically it's so much better, but I dunno. Will by the expansion regardless. I may want to play the game in a few months, or years even, and playing catchup years afterwards is not a pleasant or cheap experience with Paradox games.

But it is a pointless point because the moment Aurora C# hits I will be all over that.



Spoiler



So much new stuff in 2.0. Populations and building and everything related to that (as in the entire resource system) was revamped, as was travel modes. At launch you had three different modes of travel: Hyperlanes (hyperlane network, star systems being connected with pre existing hyper drive lanes, they were fast but limited to the network), jump drives (slow but you could jump to any system within range and worholes (constructed A to B wormholes which let you jump to a constructed wormhole gate to another wormhole gate within range, fast and good range but you could destroy the jump gates). 2.0 removed all systems but hyper lanes. It changed the entire philosohpy of movement of the game. Technically it was a benefit, as many drawbacks of the game were a direct result of the FTL triad, and again the game was better for it but somehow it also became more boring for me. Or it's just a simple case of being burned out on it, but that didn't really happen with Crusader Kings 2.
[/spolier]


----------



## denixius (Mar 21, 2020)

Realistic combat mechanic --- Check!
Realistic human relations --- Check!
Realistic economy --- Check!
Realistic character development --- Check!
Saving game --- Null! Uhm... Wait! What's that?

I'm playing Kingdom Come Deliverance nowadays, but game save option is really annoying me! Still, I'm playing. Weird. KCD has a lot of things in a realistic way, but saving the game is just really annoying! You need to sleep, or drink schnapps. If you missed to sleep for a while and forgot to drink before entering a quest with a long way ahead of you, you are simply... well you know that what comes after this. I'm saying that, take good care of your character, sleep, drink, eat, and do not stand up and fight against 3 or more enemies around you. Sometimes, getting away from combat is a good tactic to improve your skills. Maybe you can improve your Agility or Vitality. Who knows... Because anything you can do in this game can improve one of your skills.


----------



## moproblems99 (Mar 21, 2020)

wolfaust said:


> Realistic combat mechanic --- Check!
> Realistic human relations --- Check!
> Realistic economy --- Check!
> Realistic character development --- Check!
> ...



Yeah, the lack of save took about two weeks before I had to install the quick save mod.


----------



## GamerGuy (Mar 21, 2020)

Just started Doom Eternal and I must say I'm liking what I've seen so far.....


----------



## Calmmo (Mar 21, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> Yeah, the lack of save took about two weeks before I had to install the quick save mod.


Took me about 2 minutes


----------



## ne6togadno (Mar 21, 2020)

Frick said:


> Stellaris has been updated a lot, so that. But I never really got hold of the updates for 2.0 (which was some time ago), let alone these updates. 2.0 was ... I probably argue that those changes were necesarry (see spoiler), but I don't really enjoy the game as much. I don't know if that's becuase I played it for like 100 hours the first two months after release or if it's a worse game. Technically it's so much better, but I dunno. Will by the expansion regardless. I may want to play the game in a few months, or years even, and playing catchup years afterwards is not a pleasant or cheap experience with Paradox games.
> 
> But it is a pointless point because the moment Aurora C# hits I will be all over that.
> 
> ...


pretty sure jump drives are still there but they require tech to research. wormholes too. 
they've changed the balance so that now jump drives are function of tech advancement rather then trait. this way you cant get raided or blocked by civs that can move freely and colonize planets around you. i play the game for short periods separated by min 6 months of playing something else and for me every time i play, it feels like i am learning to play it again.
for me game feels much more balanced after 2.0. i dont have to quit maps where i have good starting resources but get overwhelmed by aggressive neighbors with jump drives who get all got spots for mid game advancement.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 21, 2020)

Ahhzz said:


> but it looks like only Steam at lease initially....


I'm a patient person. They'd be fools not to do a GOG release when the other two are there.



Sithaer said:


> Went back to Borderlands 3 after a long break_ 'since November',_finished the first DLC with my main char 'Amara' and farmed out some new/buffed gear for her.
> Also started Moze as a secondary char since I have a lot of gear saved in my bank and my main char is kinda complete for now.
> 
> Since last night I'm playing this ofc:
> ...


Did you know about the DRM free exe in the folder labeled "Original"? Runs with no online requirement at all... If you haven't see it, go look.


----------



## Sithaer (Mar 21, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> I'm a patient person. They'd be fools not to do a GOG release when the other two are there.
> 
> 
> Did you know about the DRM exe in the folder labeled "Original"? Runs with no online requirement at all... If you haven't see it, go look.



Yea I heard about it but I did not try it since I'm not bothered either way.
Also it seems to be gone by now,I do not have that folder where it should be _'I assume they hotfix removed it or something'_.


----------



## denixius (Mar 21, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> Yeah, the lack of save took about two weeks before I had to install the quick save mod.



Yeah, we all need that thing!

By the way, if any of you cannot beat Bandit Command at the Battle of Pribyslavitz, aim his head with your bow and release. It will take ten seconds to kill him. 

Cheers,


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 21, 2020)

i know my follow up ... but i am still not at the end of my re re re re re replay of the 1st (gameplay wise i loved the 1st one more than the 2 following, more old school )

i found my boxes back, the second is a collector the third is a bonus ed. and lucky i did find the second box ... it's a standalone install not tied to any... the third is the GoG version i just need to re DL it on Galaxy later (yup ... didn't get all of them on STEAM unlike the first one ... i bought Assassins of kings before it ...  ) my only error was to get them in French ... oh god that language sound ridiculous... "Sorceleur" ... urgh ... (luckily the game can be set to English or any language available )







the map is less detailed than the second's one ... until you turn it back (the paper is also treated as if it was more parchment like, opposed to the glossy one )

2 stickers and that's it ... oh well at last there is a bonus DVD and (scratch that ... the bonus DVD was with AoK  ) the OST CD



is it me, or CDPR and BN were more generous before ... AoK was cheaper than TWH ... and TWH was about the price of a normal release nowadays
(edit... well i have another activity to keep me occupied ... i can do the dust on my GMMK )


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Mar 21, 2020)

Satisfactory Update3


----------



## Frick (Mar 21, 2020)

wolfaust said:


> Realistic combat mechanic --- Check!
> Realistic human relations --- Check!
> Realistic economy --- Check!
> Realistic character development --- Check!
> ...



What really killed it for me was the compass in hardcore mode. You have a compass and quest markers show up when you get very near them, but there is no directions on it. So the quest "See dude in the town" gets really annoying. I'm in general for harsh games but that game is a bit unbalanced to me, and the saving thing really turned off from spending all that time getting into it. Plus you need an internet connection for it, for some bizarre reason. At least on Epic, so that makes it a no go.


ne6togadno said:


> pretty sure jump drives are still there but they require tech to research. wormholes too.
> they've changed the balance so that now jump drives are function of tech advancement rather then trait. this way you cant get raided or blocked by civs that can move freely and colonize planets around you. i play the game for short periods separated by min 6 months of playing something else and for me every time i play, it feels like i am learning to play it again.
> for me game feels much more balanced after 2.0. i dont have to quit maps where i have good starting resources but get overwhelmed by aggressive neighbors with jump drives who get all got spots for mid game advancement.



They are in there, but it's not the same thing at all. And yeah, the game is better, and me not being into it can very well be me still just being overexposed to it.


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 21, 2020)

Resident Evil 3 demo is looking really cool, but I still haven't finished RE2.


----------



## jallenlabs (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## biffzinker (Mar 21, 2020)

jallenlabs said:


> View attachment 148799


In emulation or on the N64 hardware?


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 21, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> In emulation or on the N64 hardware?


It's now ported to PC, came with pre-order of Eternal and is available on Steam.


----------



## Khonjel (Mar 21, 2020)

Finally finished Witcher 3. Predictably I feel empty now. Fortunately it's almost my bedtime now so I won't have to dwell too much in my loss.

I don't have a knack for screenshots but readers of my last few posts know I absolutely adore Skellige Isles. The people/peasants aren't garbage like the continent and the landscape is beautiful. So here's some I took a few days ago. Gosh it feels like ages ago now. Welp. I had to reset my Windows because of an issue and I've lost the screenshots. *sigh* *holding back crying* *sniff*


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 21, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> In emulation or on the N64 hardware?





Chomiq said:


> It's now ported to PC, came with pre-order of Eternal and is available on Steam.











						DOOM 64 on Steam
					

DOOM 64, originally released on the Nintendo 64 in 1997, is now available for the first time on PC.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Rahnak (Mar 21, 2020)

I've been playing Satisfactory. Gotta tear my base down. Again. Send help.


----------



## moproblems99 (Mar 21, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> Finally finished Witcher 3. Predictably I feel empty now. Fortunately it's almost my bedtime now so I won't have to dwell too much in my loss.



Gaming is forever changed.  Lucky for you, CP2077 is right around the corner.


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 21, 2020)

That's official, this new combat system used in FFXV and FFVII remake sucks. I'm totally not feeling it, complete disconnect from the "action" part. I'm not going to bother with VII R once it's out, just can't get into it.


----------



## robot zombie (Mar 21, 2020)

I am loving Cathedral Weathers after some tweaks to RudyENB. Many more to do... I need to figure out how to isolate the sun intensity with the procedural sun, without having to override all of the other sky parameters for Cathedral w/ ENB. Rudy left all of that to the weather mod to handle, so if I tell ENB to ignore the weather, it changes ALL of the sky settings to ENB defaults, completely changing everything about it. Annoying, because seeing the sun from an angle makes it appear round, but the more directly you look, the more it becomes this huge, whited-out amorphous blob. Ends up looking like bad photoshop work on landscape photos, circa early 2000's :/ Will fix. I may dive deep into the weather settings for Rudy and try to make a consistent-looking preset that does Cathedral justice from it.  Really customize it to keep all of the cool features of RudyENB, but take full advantage of Cathedral's strengths.

Tedious work. I'll have to look up a few commands. In the console, you can pull up a list of every weather (including ones added by weather mods) and see the id's for them. From there, you can trigger them by those id's. FO4 mods often added a holotape that let you change weathers from a list in your pipboy... just a scripted way of doing it. For some reason Skyrim weather mods don't do this, even though it could be done just as well by hooking into SkyUI. Either way, I will need to load all of the unique weathers and create configs for each and every one. Basically all you're doing is creating exceptions for the global settings, so that they change depending on the weather. Otherwise you wind up with things being too dark/bright, having messed-up colors, wonky adaptation, too much/little bloom, having stupid-looking godray explosions, so-on, depending on which weather loads. It's not enough to have static settings for your ENB and hope it always looks good.

I swear, that's where most of the work in creating ENBs is. I may have to dig into Cathedral via CK. It's supposed to be a combo of Obsidian and Aquinoctum. If the labels for the weathers are the same as for those mods, I can spice the ENB weather configs from Rudy's respective presets for those weather mods and then tweak them to work with whatever tweaks were made for Cathedral. Rudy has presets for both Obsidian and Aquinoctum.

IDK... if I wind up out of work for a while, I will definitely have the time! I think that might have some demand on the Nexus, too.

As-is, it's closer than I first thought, and honestly Cathedral is fucking amazing compared to any other weather mod. It needs the love. I haven't begun to pull screenshots, but from what I've seen, they are so there. It's awesome to me that even in 2020, Skyrim mods continue to improve so drastically.

It's just got such nice colors, but they look natural and not oversaturated. With the right ENB settings for volumetric light, you get something approximating actual distance haze, with a blue cast shifting in the further back things are, and the color of that cast corresponds with sunrise/sunsets so that closer haze may look yellower, while further back it goes from orange to pink. I'll get a screenshot of it at some point, but here's a few for now.


Spoiler





















It's just beautiful to me. And I can see how Cathedral allows for a lot of malleability with ENB. You can go for that really soft, vibrant high-fantasy look of yore just as easily as you could get that vivid, but earthen, sort of next-gen realistic look going.

You can see I really need to look into fixing my tree LODs. I spotted a floating tree in the first one - though that's an easy fix. However, I'm not sure if some of them didn't generate right or what, because you can see papery ones next to detailed ones. I think Dyndolod has trouble making 3D LODs for some of Skyrim 3D Trees' models/textures. Mathy does offer resources for making them all 3D, but there are whisperings of it borking saves, so I am wary. Adding dynamic and more detailed LODs really does a lot for you, but they're a bit dicey. Sometimes if they're too hi-res the game will start crashing. Just generating them certain ways causes issues, so I've been sticking to what works. It is nice how it adds a lot of rocks and structures to LODs in addition to upping the detail for trees - you can even add window glow (from the fields of Whiterun I can see High Hrothgar up on the Throat of the World.) Skyrim's LODs are just awful and probably can only be messed with so much. Honestly, the worst thing for me is the grass line. I wish there was a way to ease the transition from thick grass to disgusting ground-texture-vomit.

Well... there is one way, if screenshots are all that matter. Upping uGridsToLoad will extend out how far back before the world stops rendering and LOD's begin, to the point where the grass goes as far as you can see, but it also CRUSHES performance and weighs the engine down so bad it might crash for the hell of it. And even if it doesn't crash, it will start triggering scripts that either shouldn't be running simultaneously or pertain to quests which can be broken if triggered improperly. You wind up with these orphaned scripts and broken quests burned into the save and after a certain point you can't salvage it. Brutally sinister... it doesn't happen immediately. Crap piles up until one day you pretty much can't go anywhere or do anything.

The only other thing I can think of is to make custom LOD's based off of the ground texture's you're using. Maybe add noise, or try to simulate the grass being there in the LOD ground textures... hmmm...


----------



## jallenlabs (Mar 21, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> In emulation or on the N64 hardware?


You can emulate it and I have and it works pretty good.  Gotta say the legit version feels better, but that could just be in my head.  I got it off Steam for 5 bones.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 21, 2020)

bloody hell ... in prevision of installing TW 3 TWH i installed GoG Galaxy ... turn out now it's Galaxy 2.0 and ... you can add all platform account in it ...

sooo i linked my STEAM, Origin, XboX LIVE, Uplay and Epic (yeah .... EGS THANK YOU free Transistor and AC:Syndicate ... i am such a turncoat ... )
now i have all my games one one big launcher ... best day (night) ever!

turns out it even did find all previous installation of my GoG games ... don't need to reinstall TW 3 ahah




still need the affiliated platform to be launched to start a game but well, now i just need to launch Galaxy select the game i want no matter the platform and no need to deal with the rest (aka trying to find if i had FC:Blood Dragon on STEAM or Uplay answer: turns out i have it on both ...  )


----------



## robot zombie (Mar 22, 2020)

Wish I had more excuses to go into the Temple of Kynareth in Whiterun...












Real talk... I wonder how many people trip on those floors and wind up having to stay in the temple a little longer than expected. They look nice, but must be total nonsense to walk over. A way of keeping the shufflers on thier toes maybe?


----------



## metalfiber (Mar 22, 2020)

Finished Dragon's Dogma Dark Arisen. It's a good game older game, so give it a try.

I thought i'd get some practice in by playing Fallout New Vegas next. Seeing this is how it's going to be in a year...without all the ugly radiation. I did have a problem with screen stutter. I locked the fps to 75 and that worked for the most part.





I tried to fight the temptation of doing any mods but i lost the battle.


----------



## moproblems99 (Mar 22, 2020)

So what is the mod, cup size?


----------



## Calmmo (Mar 22, 2020)

FFXV ~20hours in, mostly side-stuff. it's not very good but I'm gonna try to make a beeline for the story quests from now on.

Weirdest part, the game stuttered like hell and crashed a lot. Ended up downclocking my 2070s from ~1990mhz where it's running stock down to 1950 and it doesn't crash and hardly ever stutters.

Had the same issues with my old 970 where the driver would crash in certain engines @ factory OC clocks. But here it was just game+stutters (stuttering is a first). Not sure how these companies test their factory OC's but whatever they do, it sure isn't good enough when I have to figure out my self as to why things fail to work proper.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 22, 2020)

Calmmo said:


> Not sure how these companies test their factory OC's but whatever they do, it sure isn't good enough when I have to figure out my self as to why things fail to work proper.


It's not the card or the drivers. It's the game engine. The game doesn't know how to handle the clocks it's seeing versus what it's expecting. It's actually far more complicated than that, but sums it up. IIRC there's a driver fix for that. Have you updated them recently?


----------



## Calmmo (Mar 22, 2020)

It's not a driver version specific issue, i've done version tests plenty of times over the years (and tested the last 5 versions on this current game), it's always specific games, tho stuttering and game crashing instead of driver is a first. I guess that's just how it  manifests in Turing vs Pascal where it was always a driver crash. From a quick look the game is apparently notorious for being like this with unstable oc's (be it factory or manual) so I have to assume this is more game specific than general card behavior with a bad OC.


----------



## metalfiber (Mar 22, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> So what is the mod, cup size?



Smother me size...i can't think of a better way to go.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 22, 2020)

wolfaust said:


> Realistic combat mechanic --- Check!
> Realistic human relations --- Check!
> Realistic economy --- Check!
> Realistic character development --- Check!
> ...



Nah man saving is easy to solve. You exit and save the game. It creates an exit Save for you at the cost of... nothing.

Or you just install a mod for it. Its painless.  See Nexusmods.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 22, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> See Nexusmods.


That is a pay-to-access site. No thank you. ModDB or Megagames are much better sites for game mods.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 22, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> That is a pay-to-access site. No thank you. ModDB or Megagames are much better sites for game mods.



eh what? Ive never paid a dime and they have everything.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 22, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> eh what? Ive never paid a dime and they have everything.


When I see the following...




... naturally I conclude that the site puts severe restrictions on public use and is effectively a pay-to-use site. No thank you.


----------



## Calmmo (Mar 22, 2020)

No it's not, just need to register to get downloads.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 22, 2020)

Calmmo said:


> No it's not, just need to register to get downloads.


Yes, but once you register, you are still limited to one download at time and very limited bandwidth, unless you pay for the "premium" account. Many of those mods are huge and literally take days to download at that speed. I have an account there and know what it's like. ModDB is an entirely better site with better features and generally more and better mods. NexusMods sucks by comparison.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 22, 2020)

GreiverBlade said:


> bloody hell ... in prevision of installing TW 3 TWH i installed GoG Galaxy ... turn out now it's Galaxy 2.0 and ... you can add all platform account in it ...
> 
> sooo i linked my STEAM, Origin, XboX LIVE, Uplay and Epic (yeah .... EGS THANK YOU free Transistor and AC:Syndicate ... i am such a turncoat ... )
> now i have all my games one one big launcher ... best day (night) ever!
> ...



Playnite does it too and is open source. Have a look



lexluthermiester said:


> Yes, but once you register, you are still limited to one download at time and very limited bandwidth, unless you pay for the "premium" account. Many of those mods are huge and literally take days to download at that speed. I have an account there and know what it's like. ModDB is an entirely better site with better features and generally more and better mods. NexusMods sucks by comparison.



Whatever floats your boat. I just download the manager they offer and queue whatever I need and done. Lots of free tools in there too. If you think Moddb is better I wont stop you, but nexus is just fine tbh.

But why not both...not all is on offer at either one. I visited Moddb for Stalkers Misery Mod for example.

Dont spread BS though. Nexus isnt paid.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 22, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> I just download the manager they offer and queue whatever I need and done.


Oh, right. Yet another third party client that can easily spy on you and does nothing a web browser could not easily do.


Vayra86 said:


> Dont spread BS though.


Don't be ignorant.


Vayra86 said:


> Nexus isnt paid.


It is if you want downloads at more than a snails-pace.

But let's get back on topic...


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 22, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Oh, right. Yet another third party client that can easily spy on you and does nothing a web browser could not easily do.
> 
> Don't be ignorant.
> 
> ...



Eh what? Dude. You oughta get your head examined some time. Spy on you? Lmao. We get it, you don't like Nexusmods, and you prefer moddb. Stop spreading FUD because of your personal idea.

Also your first post on the subject didn't quite say what the later ones said, so I'm going to take a little guess here, you never used Nexusmods proper and you're just spouting nonsense without experience of the services. That also reflects in your argument about the manager somehow being spyware. Enjoy your tin foil hat reality, it is not mine. Its just very clear your full of BS on this subject.



lexluthermiester said:


> ... naturally I conclude that the site puts severe restrictions on public use



and yet one post later...



lexluthermiester said:


> I have an account there and know what it's like.



If you want to do this you have to fabricate your lie a little bit better mate. Thanks for once more confirming what has happened a number of times before when discussing stuff with you. Its sad though, really really sad.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 22, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> *more* and *better* mods. NexusMods sucks by comparison.


Errr....what?  The sheer number of mods on Nexus mods eclipses everything else, including ModDB.  I’ve used both for a number of games and found the mod numbers are lacking in numbers and variety on ModDB versus NexusMods.  It’s why I choose Nexus every time as my first go to, finding ModDB to be less and less relevant.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 22, 2020)

I just beat Raji An Ancient Epic demo on Steam, fantastic.  I had my eye on this game for awhile and the demo just came out for it last week or two I believe. Not sure.

Must buy for me when it launches. I would say you need to like "unique atmospheres" to enjoy this game.  @R-T-B you might enjoy it.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 22, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Playnite does it too and is open source. Have a look


well yeah, i heard of that one before i took GoG Galaxy 2.0 ... but well, one unified opensource hub .... or my favorite DRM free platform launcher doing the same ... i pick the later 

oohhh, okay... now i get what they meant by "New Game +"





no hard cap on level and dedication is what make you 70 ... softcap is 60... tho (dang i really need the 2 DLC ... but i am broke  )  lvl 100 is achievable via NG+ it seems ... oh well 30 more to go


also i too vote for Nexus for best ModDB around ... been using it for years ... my only actual grief is the switch for the mod manager .... i prefer NMM over Vortex .. 
nonetheless not even a 1mb cap (well... i have 2mb cap ... don't care my connection is not much faster than that) on free registration is hindering ... even for 100'ish mb mods

aka slow is not slow ...


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 22, 2020)

GreiverBlade said:


> well yeah, i heard of that one before i took GoG Galaxy 2.0 ... but well, one unified opensource hub .... or my favorite DRM free platform launcher doing the same ... i pick the later
> 
> oohhh, okay... now i get what they meant by "New Game +"
> View attachment 148898
> ...




Just curious, but what is the benefit of going above level 70 in NG+ for Witcher 3?  Are there hidden enemies in NG+ you can't fight in the main game or??? I still have yet to beat the DLC's too, but I just have not been in the mood to play it yet.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 22, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> Just curious, but what is the benefit of going above level 70 in NG+ for Witcher 3?  Are there hidden enemies in NG+ you can't fight in the main game or??? I still have yet to beat the DLC's too, but I just have not been in the mood to play it yet.


nah .... i am just re playing it whole after forgetting i did finish it ... with the benefit of having all my fav gears and stuffs (lvl 100 i reachable because of the leveled npc/monster/encounter mechanic but that's the same game from start to end )

TW3 TWH by itself even without new things, is worthy to be replayed, well i did like Adventure Mode in TW1 and i do like custom adventures in it or also new community mades quest and stories in Skyrim, although sometime a game alone can be good to replay specially when you noticed your finished game save dated from 2015 26 July 8h46pm   (thanks GoG having cloud save ... i didn't even notice i had savegames, i thought i did delete them )

ah! some lvl 71 gear appearing already 

not that they are way above the gears i have at the moment ... but later will be good


----------



## ARF (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 22, 2020)

GreiverBlade said:


> nah .... i am just re playing it whole after forgetting i did finish it ... with the benefit of having all my fav gears and stuffs (lvl 100 i reachable because of the leveled npc/monster/encounter mechanic but that's the same game from start to end )
> 
> TW3 TWH by itself even without new things, is worthy to be replayed, well i did like Adventure Mode in TW1 and i do like custom adventures in it or also new community mades quest and stories in Skyrim, although sometime a game alone can be good to replay specially when you noticed your finished game save dated from 2015 26 July 8h46pm   (thanks GoG having cloud save ... i didn't even notice i had savegames, i thought i did delete them )
> 
> ...



Ah, I see you are on Quen abuse as well. I guess there is no way around it in NG+... I never got that far.


----------



## NoJuan999 (Mar 23, 2020)

Doom Eternal


----------



## Khonjel (Mar 23, 2020)

GreiverBlade said:


> well yeah, i heard of that one before i took GoG Galaxy 2.0 ... but well, one unified opensource hub .... or my favorite DRM free platform launcher doing the same ... i pick the later
> 
> oohhh, okay... now i get what they meant by "New Game +"
> View attachment 148898
> ...


I feel like I'm being provoked to a dick-measuring contest. So here's my end-game build:


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 23, 2020)

I feel like I was the only one in Witcher 3 who got bored of the combat and gathering of herbs to make vials... I literally just did Quen strong attack roll away, rinse and repeat, normal mode.  I guess I should have done Hard mode, but eh on same hand I don't want to spend hours gathering herbs to make the best potions etc I did that in 2004 and 2005 in WoW and regretted spending so many hours of my life on it, never again


----------



## Khonjel (Mar 23, 2020)

Personally I like armors that DONT make geralt look fat. So here's my favourite:





I would've crafted the mastercrafted feline armor but for the life of me I couldn't find the superior armor maps anywhere.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 23, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> Personally I like armors that DONT make geralt look fat. So here's my favourite:
> 
> View attachment 148945
> 
> I would've crafted the mastercrafted feline armor but for the life of me I couldn't find the superior armor maps anywhere.



could you have used cheat mod to spawn the locations? or does that stuff not exist?


----------



## Khonjel (Mar 23, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> I feel like I was the only one in Witcher 3 who got bored of the combat and gathering of herbs to make vials... I literally just did Quen strong attack roll away, rinse and repeat, normal mode.  I guess I should have done Hard mode, but eh on same hand I don't want to spend hours gathering herbs to make the best potions etc I did that in 2004 and 2005 in WoW and regretted spending so many hours of my life on it, never again


I didn't use potions until the last fights. I just used foods to replenish vitality. and most enemies can block igni, my favourite sign so I had to time it right and waiting for right time means I could wait for stamina to recharge on its own without any potion.

Plus potions don't work like older games. a minute or two is a joke. So I made decoctions instead. Iirc troll decoction does 20 vitality/s during combat and succubus decoction does continuous stacking attack power as long as fight continues. I couldn't put myself to kill both succubuses/succubi? so I had to spawn the succubus mutagen by console command.



lynx29 said:


> could you have used cheat mod to spawn the locations? or does that stuff not exist?


Dunno. Didn't try it. I did google to seach which people sold the  maps. But couldn't find it.


----------



## harm9963 (Mar 23, 2020)

DOOM ETERNAL !


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 23, 2020)

harm9963 said:


> DOOM ETERNAL !



I pass out when the doctor takes my blood, most games don't bother me, but this is one game I will have to pass on


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 23, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> Personally I like armors that DONT make geralt look fat. So here's my favourite:
> 
> View attachment 148945
> 
> I would've crafted the mastercrafted feline armor but for the life of me I couldn't find the superior armor maps anywhere.



Don't you get a hint and quest location for every subsequent part of the set you find? I did... You could back track it perhaps.

Anyway, fun to see Quen makes up an integral part of most people's builds  Funny how that works.


----------



## Regeneration (Mar 23, 2020)

DOOM 64, originally released on the Nintendo 64 in 1997, is now available for the PC.

Free to those who pre-ordered DOOM Eternal, or $5 on the Steam.


----------



## Sithaer (Mar 23, 2020)

Finished Doom Eternal.

Have to say I'm completely satisfied with the game,was well worth my money/preorder.

I needed a few hours to get used to the new mechanics and the way faster gameplay than 2016 Doom but after that it was great.
Game also runs just fine,on my end I had zero technical issues during my playtrough. 

Now back to leveling my new char in Borderlands 3,also considering Black Mesa sometime soon.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 23, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> I feel like I'm being provoked to a dick-measuring contest. So here's my end-game build:
> 
> View attachment 148939


aherm ... that's a half end game build ... 



Khonjel said:


> _*Personally I like armors that DONT make geralt look fat. So here's my favourite:*_
> 
> View attachment 148945
> 
> I would've crafted the mastercrafted feline armor but for the life of me I couldn't find the superior armor maps anywhere.


that's the armor i used before  

 a bit more detail into the gears (yes sadly i didn't bother with gear accorded to my level and kept my mid game gears )



lynx29 said:


> I feel like I was the only one in Witcher 3 who got bored of the combat and gathering of herbs to make vials... I literally just did Quen strong attack roll away, rinse and repeat, normal mode.  I guess I should have done Hard mode, but eh on same hand I don't want to spend hours gathering herbs to make the best potions etc I did that in 2004 and 2005 in WoW and regretted spending so many hours of my life on it, never again


errrr literally no comparison in that ... WoW raid preparation was not even on par with TW3 crafting  (i rarely use any potion or oils ... in TW3 grenades a bit, normal food'n drinks a bit but advanced stuff ... not needed ) also for WoW i did craft a lot until i noticed i could do with just the basic stuff ... i always loved those "professional raid leader/class lead" and co ... got kicked from some guilds because i could do just as good or better as them ... with way less effort ...


----------



## Khonjel (Mar 23, 2020)

GreiverBlade said:


> aherm ... that's a half end game build ...


What? You mean to tell me that you reached level 70 after your first playthrough? How does that work? I barely reached level 33 before the big fight but I anticipated I'll get enough xp to get to level 34 when I start the "big battle" that I crafted level 34 gear before the fight.
I reached level 35 only after finishing the game.

I did reach almost fully OP build/xp in Witcher 1 and in Witcher 2 reach all talent/abilities with a mod. But couldn’t find a mod like that for Witcher 3.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 23, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> What? You mean to tell me that you reached level 70 after your first playthrough? How does that work? I barely reached level 33 before the big fight but I anticipated I'll get enough xp to get to level 34 when I start the "big battle" that I crafted level 34 gear before the fight.
> I reached level 35 only after finishing the game.
> 
> I did reach almost fully OP build/xp in Witcher 1 and in Witcher 2 reach all talent/abilities with a mod. But couldn’t find a mod like that for Witcher 3.


well that was my end game save from 2015 that i used for NG+, never did a NG+ before, iirc i did all side quest and farmed more and more before going thru the end fight  ... maybe i overdid it

well that could explain why my gears are 46 at max and Kernun was the last "contract boss" fight i had before ending my first playthrough which is after level 47 to get it in the cunny of the goose board (although recommended level for Kernun is 25 )


----------



## EzioAs (Mar 23, 2020)

Finished *Doom (2016)*. Had a blast throughout the entirety of the game. Although I will say the final boss is a bit easier than expected. Also been playing some *L4D2* with some friends.

Up next on single player games is Yakuza Kiwami 2. Hopefully this one will be better than Yakuza Kiwami.


----------



## Khonjel (Mar 23, 2020)

GreiverBlade said:


> well that was my end game save from 2015 that i used for NG+, never did a NG+ before, iirc i did all side quest and farmed more and more before going thru the end fight  ... maybe i overdid it
> 
> well that could explain why my gears are 46 at max and Kernun was the last "contract boss" fight i had before ending my first playthrough which is after level 47 to get it in the cunny of the goose board (although recommended level for Kernun is 25 )


I did all the contracts too. Plus almost cleared the hidden markers all over. Just left a few on skellige cause they are only treasures and going by boat is slow and tedious af.

The only quests I failed were a level 1 sudden marker I didnt help, brothers in arms: skellige cause I refused to meddle in island politics and gwent card collection one cause I hate rng side-games in witcher series like a passion and actively avoided every gwent quest.

What difficulty you played at? My was the third highest one with auto level enemies turned off cause I hate wasting too much time on drowners and nekkers. They're the most disgusting enemies I had to fight besides the rats. And wolves/dogs, let's not forget the furry mutts. Even killing them is unsatisfying. At least ghouls and alghouls are enjoyable.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Mar 23, 2020)

I played roughly 43 hours playing Borderlands 3 at level 39 now using Moze. Mostly co-co with my best friend. Use red plus black theme. Game is long, and a bit tiresome but fun


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 23, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> I feel like I was the only one in Witcher 3 who got bored of the combat and gathering of herbs to make vials... I literally just did Quen strong attack roll away, rinse and repeat, normal mode.  I guess I should have done Hard mode, but eh on same hand I don't want to spend hours gathering herbs to make the best potions etc I did that in 2004 and 2005 in WoW and regretted spending so many hours of my life on it, never again


After a bit you really didn’t need to keep gathering. I found it out the hard way too, when someone in TW3 thread informed me of it in that first month after release.


----------



## moproblems99 (Mar 23, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Quen abuse



Who would do such a thing?

*Spamming quen*. Damnit, refill my health!

Note: Quen with damage returned as health was super OP.  I abused the shit out if that.



Khonjel said:


> Personally I like armors that DONT make geralt look fat. So here's my favourite:
> 
> View attachment 148945
> 
> I would've crafted the mastercrafted feline armor but for the life of me I couldn't find the superior armor maps anywhere.



Mastercrafted Feline was bomb.



rtwjunkie said:


> After a bit you really didn’t need to keep gathering. I found it out the hard way too, when someone in TW3 thread informed me of it in that first month after release.



I only gathered stuff because I was a pack rat whore.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 23, 2020)

I've been playing KSP enough lately that i actually timewarped out into a solar eclipse event.

Cool.


----------



## ne6togadno (Mar 23, 2020)

@Frick i usually play stellaris when i am on a trip and have plenty of time to kill. it takes just few days continuous play to get too repetitive.
played a bit during past weekend with new patch (didnt got federations dlc) and i think something is off.
changed my custom faction and now i have fanatic purifier civic.
played 2 games so far. first game i failed with new resource management. had about 1.3k attack fleet.
screenshot if from second game. as in first game everyone totally hates me (-1000 from fanatic purifier) but still no one attacks me even thou since the start of the game i didnt have fleet with more then 500 power (did it on purpose) and they all have overwhelming fleet power.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 23, 2020)

ne6togadno said:


> @Frick i usually play stellaris when i am on a trip and have plenty of time to kill. it takes just few days continuous play to get too repetitive.
> played a bit during past weekend with new patch (didnt got federations dlc) and i think something is off.
> changed my custom faction and now i have fanatic purifier civic.
> played 2 games so far. first game i failed with new resource management. had about 1.3k attack fleet.
> ...



What version are you on? Might wanna roll back to 2.5 or something, I've read a lot of woes with 2.6 and beta. I was about to pick the game up again but update hell puts me off.

I'm actually considering to pirate an older version and stick to it. Its god damn annoying to rediscover the same game every time. They just keep changing, to change things. 2.0 was going the right direction but they added so much bloody clutter on top... Its a smart business model, I'll give em that.


----------



## Rahnak (Mar 23, 2020)

Finished my 4th or 5th base rebuild yesterday. Not feeling very confident about it lasting. But hey, at least it was fun.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 23, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> What difficulty you played at? My was the third highest one with auto level enemies turned off cause I hate wasting too much time on drowners and nekkers. They're the most disgusting enemies I had to fight besides the rats. And wolves/dogs, let's not forget the furry mutts. Even killing them is unsatisfying. At least ghouls and alghouls are enjoyable.


Death March! with enemy upscaling (i always play at highest diff no matter the game and then tone down if it's unbearable, TW3 was enjoyable, didn't need to )


also ...



well not really new games but giveaway, previously bought but forgot to install and loteries keys i forgot on some CDkey site with "surprise" bundle between 1 and 4.50$ (lots of worthless one i confess ... and doubles ...  )

i swear, with the confinement internet feels slower ... lotsa peoples on the coax line  i might switch to tethering USB 4G+ for single download above 10gb
positive point ... i was able to sleep soundly the previous week end ... the usual sh!tty noisy AF neighbor weren't there.


----------



## ne6togadno (Mar 23, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> What version are you on? Might wanna roll back to 2.5 or something, I've read a lot of woes with 2.6 and beta. I was about to pick the game up again but update hell puts me off.
> 
> I'm actually considering to pirate an older version and stick to it. Its god damn annoying to rediscover the same game every time. They just keep changing, to change things. 2.0 was going the right direction but they added so much bloody clutter on top... Its a smart business model, I'll give em that.


2.6.1 on launcher 2.6.1.1 is the version of gog's backup dl page. i play it on galaxy so i guess it should be 2.6.1.1
i've wanted to try an exploit that i saw in a video made with federations beta build. that is why installed the game few days ago.
dont have stability issues with the game. no crashes or slowdown with time advancement. so technical side of things is ok (or is solved already)

in general i dont mind changes in the game for re-balance or to implement new dlc (i play it so rarely that every time it is new game for me and i have to learn it again.) it is just strange as some of the new game mechanics (at least those from federations) doesnt work quite well with the game when you miss federations dlc. or they are just left it in this state in order to force purchase of new dlc.
i see npc factions create galactic community but i cant join it or interact with it at all. i also dont have megacorp dlc too and i think i havnt played the game since before it was released so i cant quite make a difference what came with megacorp and what is new with federations.

i  also have few of quest line dlcs but havent seen some of them triggered so far in the current play through.
could be because of fanatic purifier but will change custom faction and test community and quest dlcs after i crush some ships with current save.
what i dont like is that they are trying to push on us paradox account even harder. now ironman (and achievements) is impossible if you arent logged in, which is something i highly dislike.
it is single player game yet they try to force you to login in yet another shitty account 

add this to overpriced dlcs designed to be suck hole for money from players in mmo with subs+microtransactions like manner while providing one and the same copy/paste strategy game which hasnt changed since harts of iron 1 (or whatever was their first game).
4 years old game still cost as of now on steam 40 + 127euro for all dlcs .
i've payed less for witcher 3 collectors. and it has some real life stuff not just digital dl.

i guess in future i will obtain paradox games only when provided for free form epic, steam or whatever other service they are offered at.


----------



## EntropyZ (Mar 23, 2020)

Back in Mojave. With guest stars, me, you and muh Dragunov.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Mar 24, 2020)

Rahnak said:


> Finished my 4th or 5th base rebuild yesterday. Not feeling very confident about it lasting. But hey, at least it was fun.
> View attachment 149051


What game is this?



biffzinker said:


> Still playing Halo: Combat Evolved Anniversary. I've been meaning to get in more playtime. I went ahead, and played for a couple of hours tonight.
> 
> I don't remember it looking so bad on the Xbox though.
> View attachment 148347
> ...



Really enjoying the Reach Campaign i haven't made it into CE yet. I thought they "remastered" it?


----------



## Rahnak (Mar 24, 2020)

lucasweir said:


> What game is this?


Satisfactory. Kinda like a simpler Factorio, but in 3D.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 24, 2020)

Was being dull and playing Doom Eternal but at some point the whole damn thing flicked a switch in my grey matter and I thought, 'Why the hell am I playing this crap?'

I played Doom way back and it was ocasionally creepy and often jumpy. It's changed a lot to become where it's at now; a turgid pile of brain-wasting sludge. Never again.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 24, 2020)

Final Fantasy II, GBA version on an emulator. I have this on PS1 but I have no clue where it is now 

Great thing about this day's phones is that you can play with a controller via Bluetooth, I'm using a Xbox One S pad and works perfectly.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 24, 2020)

Half-Life: Alyx! I'm going to go ahead and call it.. It's game of the year!.. for me at least.. HAHA


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 24, 2020)

Mindweaver said:


> Half-Life: Alyx! I'm going to go ahead and call it.. It's game of the year!.. for me at least.. HAHA


Never actually played any HL games, but I have Rift so is it worth getting?


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 24, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Never actually played any HL games, but I have Rift so is it worth getting?


Very much so! it's amazing and breathtaking at some of the stuff I've seen so far and I've only play a little over an hour. I would watch recaps of hl, hl 2, hl2 ep1 and ep2, but you can follow the story quite well if you just watch the hl2 ep2 recap.

*HL 2 EP 2 Recap*


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 24, 2020)

I guess I'll just play HL Source + HL2 + EP1 & 2, or is Black Mesa worth getting? 

Tho I remember benchmarking 9700 Pro with Lost Coast since Source's HDR worked with SM2.0 cards..


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 24, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> I guess I'll just play HL Source + HL2 + EP1 & 2, or is Black Mesa worth getting?
> 
> Tho I remember benchmarking 9700 Pro with Lost Coast since Source's HDR worked with SM2.0 cards..


I haven't played Black Mesa completely, but what I have played I would play if over HL Source, but I would play HL over HL Source as well. I have heard it was just straight ported to source and some of it didn't port well and they didn't put any time into reworking things in Source. But with that said if you can I would play Black Mesa. I started playing it last week and it's really good. I don't know when I'll finish it now because of HLA. I see myself play HLA again right after I complete it. Plus, with modding tools who knows what else we will get from the community.

EDIT:


Chloe Price said:


> I guess I'll just play HL Source + HL2 + EP1 & 2, or is Black Mesa worth getting?
> 
> Tho I remember benchmarking 9700 Pro with Lost Coast since Source's HDR worked with SM2.0 cards..


I meant to add that I played Lost coast with a 9800 pro if I remember correctly and it looked amazing at the time. It showcased Dynamic lighting, didn't it?


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 24, 2020)

Yes it did, and it looked great 

Tho I'm a poor dude so no money to get it yet since this month's game money goes for RE3 preorder..


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 24, 2020)

Black Mesa is the way to go if you're looking to play the original Half-Life.


----------



## Calmmo (Mar 24, 2020)

Mindweaver said:


> I haven't played Black Mesa completely, but what I have played I would play if over HL Source, but I would play HL over HL Source as well. I have heard it was just straight ported to source and some of it didn't port well and they didn't put any time into reworking things in Source. But with that said if you can I would play Black Mesa. I started playing it last week and it's really good. I don't know when I'll finish it now because of HLA. I see myself play HLA again right after I complete it. Plus, with modding tools who knows what else we will get from the community.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I meant to add that I played Lost coast with a 9800 pro if I remember correctly and it looked amazing at the time. It showcased Dynamic lighting, didn't it?


Yeah they had a Dx9c based HDR alterernative method using bloom to produce a similar effect. (only needed 9b).
Had a 9700pro my self at the time


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 24, 2020)

Mindweaver said:


> It showcased Dynamic lighting, didn't it?


HDR lighting when it was a big thing at the time. It was a showcase demo for it in Lost Coast.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 24, 2020)

Calmmo said:


> Yeah they had a Dx9c based HDR alterernative method using bloom to produce a similar effect. (only needed 9b).
> Had a 9700pro my self at the time


Bloom! That was what I was trying to remember. Yea, It looked really good.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 24, 2020)

NFS MW's overbright was an awesome way to mimic bloom/hdr.. still my favourite NFS 



Calmmo said:


> Yeah they had a Dx9c based HDR alterernative method using bloom to produce a similar effect. (only needed 9b).
> Had a 9700pro my self at the time


9700 Pro u said? :3


----------



## Regeneration (Mar 24, 2020)

NFS MW 2005 is known as the best NFS of all the time.

Not playing anything ATM, just watching "the picard" on Amazon prime.



Surprisingly good.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 24, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> 9700 Pro u said? :3


9700 Pro u said he said? :3

ah crap ... a 9700 classic ... hummmmm

THERE!

oh no ... a 9800XT ... snap i need a 9700 Pro, preferably a 3D Prophet one to complete my collection ...

TW3 surprises ...

uh? well i decided that the 2 DLC were more important goods than toilet paper in excess ... (hilarious point is i had to downgrade the game to 1.23, thanks GoG it's ultra easy to do so, and then re upgrade to 1.32 which is kinda weird ... probably due to the fact that i downloaded the offline installer)

Hansel und Gretel?

nay, Ansel (NVidia F'ing (TM) ) und Gretka ... (favorite Ciri part, Gretka is cute and clever ... bad parents tho ... "Trail of treats" ... my ass )

finally looted a pair of relic steel and silver above lvl 60 ... oh well loosing one Ursine bonus but since i had 5 on 6 and bonus are 3 and 6 no harms using 2 sword out of set



epicness x2 (actually 3 ...):


----------



## Vario (Mar 24, 2020)

Got back into Mordhau but just doing frontline and invasion modes, I hate dueling, too try-hardy.


----------



## moproblems99 (Mar 25, 2020)

Mindweaver said:


> Half-Life: Alyx! I'm going to go ahead and call it.. It's game of the year!.. for me at least.. HAHA



I wouldn't be surprised to be honest with you.  Everyone has a stiff for HL anything.  I'm not into the VR thing and never got into Half Life either.  Played the crap out of CS on dialup though.  Now that I am a graphics whore, I probably never will either.  I may check out Black Mesa though.  I need to finish RDR2 though but I am at the part where the story starts to suck and I hate sucky stories.  And I am notorious for not finishing games.

In any case, those with VR seem to really like it so perhaps it will drive it forward for those who care.



Chloe Price said:


> Yes it did, and it looked great
> 
> Tho I'm a poor dude so no money to get it yet since this month's game money goes for RE3 preorder..



PM me your Steam name and I'll gift it to you.  All you have to do is pay it forward to someone else some day.  Could be a $5 game, a roll of TP, anything to brighten someone's day during this time of suck.  Doesn't need to be today or even tomorrow.  You'll know the time is right.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 25, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> Now that I am a graphics whore, I probably never will either.


Don't say never.. lol Old VR games had pretty bad graphics.. but Half-life Alyx has photo-realistic graphics. I'm totally blown away at how good it looks. Do yourself a favor and find some way to try it. Just make sure it's not something gimmicky.


----------



## moproblems99 (Mar 25, 2020)

Mindweaver said:


> Don't say never.. lol Old VR games had pretty bad graphics.. but Half-life Alyx has photo-realistic graphics. I'm totally blown away at how good it looks. Do yourself a favor and find some way to try it. Just make sure it's not something gimmicky.



I meant the original Half Life games.  I have no interest for VR right now.


----------



## robot zombie (Mar 25, 2020)

I've been heavy into Skyrim this past week or two. Ever since I found Cathedral Weathers and started tweaking my ENB to work with it, I've been all about it. It just looks so good all of the time. Still a long road getting all of the weathers in order with RudyENB, but the results have been pretty satisfying. A lot of the weathers looked weird at first (when ENB isn't set right for certain weathers, you wind up with really alien colors/tones, inverted silhouettes, brightness/contrast issues... so on) but with adjustments to each profile they really start to come around and make you realize just how good the whole package is. It's very colorful and dynamic, but always pretty natural and filmic looking. None of that harshness or oversaturation. Cathedral makes other weather mods seem primitive... like they're trying too hard to wow you. It's got that 'next-gen' polish and balance. You can go super-realistic with the ENB, or full on fantasy. I said before I like a mix, and it does that really well. It's like they learned from every weather mod that came before and fixed all of the things that made them flawed. I don't feel like there's much of a debate as to what the best one is anymore. So long as you tailor it... it's definitely this one.

It's still such an amazing time to be modding Skyrim. The texture and model work gets consistently better year after year, as does weather, lighting, and new content. I wish Bethesda truly realized how special that scene truly is and focused on it more... not CC bullshit, but actually making the engine mod-friendly and giving people the best possible platform to exert thier creativity on the game, rather than making them bear down on ruddy engine limitations. What people do with it as is, is amazing. Imagine if the engine was actually good and not buggy as fuck every time you changed something! People could focus entirely on what they're trying to make for the game. Hardware is now good enough that an RTX 2060 can let you do all sorts of really heavy modding without bogging down. A better optimized engine with modding better integrated, using modern tech ON modern tech would be an AMAZING thing. Sometimes I really think it is Skyrim itself that doesn't do its best mods justice. Some modders have amazing skills.

Just a few SS for now... I've got so many. It's such a travesty how much damage 95% JPEG quality and a little scaling do to them, though. :/ Playing the game I'm in a constant state of "Ohhhhkay. Woah.
That's beautiful ohhhhhhmygoddd..." Interesting how a bunch of visual polish really can rejuvenate a game you already know really well. I stop and look around like I haven't seen any of it before now.



Spoiler: SCREENSHOT DUMP




















I'm also working on my general interior settings. Vivid weathers does a little something to them that no other weather mods do. So to me they're always missing something now. I like them to be kinda dark, dank and moody, but also warm and cozy when appropriate. ENB authors always seem to leave them looking comparatively plain. Landscapes look crazy photogenic and dramatic and then you go inside and there's no drama to any of what you're seeing. Getting there on fixing that more to my liking.



Just for fun... here's with no ENB. Pretty jarring difference, eh? I don't think Cathedral touches interiors at all, so this is basically vanilla post-processing.


Spoiler: ooof








I randomly got the best screenshot I'm ever going to get of Aela. It was too perfect. I think this is how Aela fans always pictured her looking in their heads. I don't always like Bijin's characters... they always look younger than they are and sometimes they stand out too much with their done-up-ness, but this one is almost totally faithful to what she's meant to look like, I think. A little too clean and her hair is absurd, but I understand how that can be hard to really do in a visually-appealing way, with what's available.




Since I'm sticking to this character for real, I'm hashing out a custom preset, too.  My general rule with female characters in this game is that they can be pretty, but more than anything they need to look like they can do what they actually do... like fight, and brave harsh environments. Like, she needs to look like she is down to kill rooms full of people, literally climb mountains, and kill trolls with huge battleaxes. No exaggerated barbie/sims characters or anime waifus with absurd proportions and gigantic eyes. No judgement if that's what you like, but I don't get how that isn't totally immersion breaking for people. It seriously annoys me that it is so hard to find character presets that don't look they belong in a different kind of game... where are the badass female protagonist presets, man? She's the fuckin Dovahkiin fer chrissake! She rips fuckin dragons out of the sky, barabrically brutalizes them... with simple weapons/crazy mystical shouting... and then eats their souls. She's a badass. Not one part of a 5-girl-1-boy light-novel harem. She's not trying out for the Sports Illustrated swimsuit edition, either. She might be attractive enough for that, but she doesn't do things like that because this is Skyrim and in Skyrim people often try to kill you, and you have to kill them back with melee weapons. It's a rough place with crazy shit going on... there are no fancy shopping malls. This is a world where women often wear armor and carry swords 

IDK, maybe I'm just too boring/old. I think female protagonists are cool, but I don't need for them to primarily be sex objects, to the point where it doesn't even make sense. A little fan service, I don't mind at all. But past a certain line it's just corny and steals away legitimacy. It just seems juvenile. I'm at this point in my life where none of it is new to me. I've been through the whole rigamarole with enough different women to know that stuff doesn't amount to much on its own. TnA is always a welcome thing - I'm still just a dude at the end of the day, but you can't set aside other things for it. So, I'm not going out of my way to put bikini models in my medieval fantasy game and ruin things just to have it. There are so many other things out there for those sorts of desires.  I understand sometimes people gotta live their best lives... but that ain't me. It's funny how obvious the Nexus demographics are. I'll be the first to admit I am a super-nerd (even a hardcore shut-in at different times,) but even I'm like "OH COME ON. WHY WITH THAT? Why did you do that to her? Nooooo!" What do you do if you meet a nice girl and she sees all of your explicit tiddy mods?



I need her to be significantly more grizzled than this. But it's early in the playthrough. If I can ever figure out how to properly sculpt, I'll make her older and give her some scars. Make her look more like she actually belongs in the game.

I do like how she always looks like she's not having anybody's shit... like she knows everyone is an NPC, she can't die, and nothing in the world actually matters except for killing, looting, and turning in quests. She feels no pain... save for the constant pain in knowing the meaninglessness of her truest existence. I think she'd make a good vampiress but I never play as one, so 2h warrioress will have to do.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 25, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> NFS MW 2005 is known as the best NFS of all the time.


Ah, I'm not the only one with that opinion  

@GreiverBlade gimme gimme gimme! That Asus 9800 XT makes me drooling..


----------



## Khonjel (Mar 25, 2020)

A Plague Tale: Innocence. A friend gave me gog files from his account. But playing by adding on steam so my freinds don't bother me inviting to join other games.

Have to say, playing it in the current climate is kinda creepy. The rats are disgusting. So are the inquisition phagots. I genuinely feel like taking a shower after playing this game.
I have a little sister so the main character duo's chemistry is so familiar. Though I would've pulled her by the ears if she was so "little brother/sister-y?" like Hugo is. But I will admit my family isn't kinda broken like theirs is.


----------



## witkazy (Mar 25, 2020)

Having some mindles mindles but great fun with Destroy all humans ,Simpsons hit and run, and my favorite of this tree, Ape escape 3 on Ps2 emu.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 25, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Ah, I'm not the only one with that opinion
> 
> @GreiverBlade gimme gimme gimme! That Asus 9800 XT makes me drooling..


NEVAAAAAAAARRRRRR wait ... Innnndoooooriiiiiiiiillllll NEREVAAAAAAAAARRRRRRR..... wait, NEVEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRR! 
i will need it if i ever decide to attempt the bios conversion for a PowerMac G4 Quicksilver 2002 (which i got for 6$ ... fully functional ... the 9800 XT was 1$ but i had her in my collection months before getting the G5 )

GoG Galaxy is awesome ... i have a copy of Homeworld Cataclysm ... since it's launch, unfortunately my disk is scratched ... but i have a serial the serial does not work ... although DRM free installation mean i can use a backup from it .... it will show under owned and installed but not in the GoG games list 

thus : BAM! Emergence (oh lol they renamed it ... ) 


ohhhhh the nostalgia chills ... i should check my old school CD/DVD games i have and add them to Galaxy (at last those i do not have on STEAM  ) and those who are available on GoG but the physical support is damaged ... backup install ... thanks GoG!


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 25, 2020)

GreiverBlade said:


> NEVAAAAAAAARRRRRR wait ... Innnndoooooriiiiiiiiillllll NEREVAAAAAAAAARRRRRRR..... wait, NEVEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRR!
> i will need it if i ever decide to attempt the bios conversion for a PowerMac G4 Quicksilver 2002 (which i got for 6$ ... fully functional ... the 9800 XT was 1$ but i had her in my collection months before getting the G5 )
> 
> GoG Galaxy is awesome ... i have a copy of Homeworld Cataclysm ... since it's launch, unfortunately my disk is scratched ... but i have a serial the serial does not work ... although DRM free installation mean i can use a backup from it .... it will show under owned and installed but not in the GoG games list
> ...


One dollar from 9800 XT? **** you, u lucky bastard.. 

I just want a working 9700 Pro.


----------



## EntropyZ (Mar 25, 2020)

Did someone say Homeworld? Muahaha. I've been re-playing the campaign with a mod that pushes the ship limit. Theoretically I could build 200 super-class ships at maximum, if only there were enough resources in the maps to get that far.



I've been dropping some time in Warhammer 40K: Dark Crusade (I miss relic).


----------



## Calmmo (Mar 25, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> One dollar from 9800 XT? **** you, u lucky bastard..
> 
> I just want a working 9700 Pro.



Heh, Mine is probably still inside a closet @ my parents house where I used to store all my old PC's until the early 2010s because I never seem to have enough space at my place (never sold anything)
P1/P2/P3/P4/Quad6600/AMD643200+/PhenomII965/TnT2M64/Voodoo/9700pro/3850/5850/GTX280
Everything working - or at least I think they still will? I should probably go back and try them out again at some point


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 25, 2020)

Calmmo said:


> Heh, Mine is probably still inside a closet @ my parents house where I used to store all my old PC's until the early 2010s because I never seem to have enough space at my place (never sold anything)
> P1/P2/P3/P4/Quad6600/AMD643200+/PhenomII965/TnT2M64/Voodoo/9700pro/3850/5850/GTX280
> Everything working - or at least I think they still will? I should probably go back and try them out again at some point


9700 Pro is just the most nostalgic card for me... an awesome upgrade from GF4 Ti 4200, NFSU ran perfectly with 9700 Pro..


----------



## BlaezaLite (Mar 25, 2020)

Street Fighter 5, Super Street Fighter 2 Turbo, Live For Speed and Brawlhalla.


----------



## Calmmo (Mar 25, 2020)

I went to it from a (failed) GF2Ti, so it was quite the upgrade for me at the time. FarCry/HL2/Doom3, quite the time for big mainstream PC only releases. Cant recall another trio of PC only releases as big as those were within a year since.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 25, 2020)

Soon I'm the best Finnish F1 driver!


----------



## BlaezaLite (Mar 25, 2020)

Try Live For Speed if you are a sim racer...


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 25, 2020)

BlaezaLite said:


> Try Live For Speed if you are a sim racer...


Oh hell no I'm not, I play Dirt Rally 2.0 via VR but with a Xbox One S gamepad... I'd say that I'm a casual driving game dude who wants some realism.


----------



## BlaezaLite (Mar 25, 2020)

It's silly real, burn out your clutch with too aggressive shifting and so on.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 25, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> I've been heavy into Skyrim this past week or two.


I've never got into playing Skyrim until Skyrim VR. It's really good. I just recently picked it up and tried it and in VR it's amazing. I only played it to point of going into the first town which was maybe 30 minutes. I stopped only because I'm trying to finish other games before I start it.


----------



## Frick (Mar 25, 2020)

the54thvoid said:


> Was being dull and playing Doom Eternal but at some point the whole damn thing flicked a switch in my grey matter and I thought, 'Why the hell am I playing this crap?'
> 
> I played Doom way back and it was ocasionally creepy and often jumpy. It's changed a lot to become where it's at now; a turgid pile of brain-wasting sludge. Never again.



I feel that way about most entertainment to be honest.


----------



## Khonjel (Mar 25, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Oh hell no I'm not, I play Dirt Rally 2.0 via VR but with a Xbox One S gamepad... I'd say that I'm a casual driving game dude who wants some realism.


I played Dirt Rally once. Grid once. Grid 2 once. I've come to realization that codemasters games aren't for me.

Atm I'm just waiting for Forza to come to Steam so I can buy it.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 25, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> I played Dirt Rally once. Grid once. Grid 2 once. I've come to realization that codemasters games aren't for me.
> 
> Atm I'm just waiting for Forza to come to Steam so I can buy it.


I'm trying F1 2018 now, I want to be a better than Räikkönen or Häkkinen. ^_^


----------



## Khonjel (Mar 25, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> I'm trying F1 2018 now, I want to be a better than Räikkönen or Häkkinen. ^_^


Idk why but everytime someone mentions finnish names I remember this meme:


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 25, 2020)

Heh, that's a meme from our imageboards, not real Finnish.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 25, 2020)

hidden gem i forgot on my backup Ext HDD ... turns out they have it on GoG (paid 10$ on Patreon at the time  ... and now it's 10.50chf single pay and ~8.39chf in action, well i don't really regret having not renewed my patreon pledge ... i would have paid more than what's asked on STEAM or GoG   )



positively love the design and soundtrack, old school fusion? sounds about right



Spoiler: title music















sprite sprite sprite ahaha it's been a long time (use GZDoom engine ) ahaha it even has a Patreon hall of fame in the hub area (searched, i am not in ... i guess it's for the "top patreon" spender, which i obviously was not )
 

a lot of work from the developer, story, faction, mobs, mechanics all is great.


weapon are interestingly varied

normal mode weapon in order, i forgot some of the original names (medieval/modern mix is hilarious) assault rifle(!), crystal powered boomstick (full auto main, BFG style alternate fire), vial (grenade) launcher, explosive bolt crossbow, shield and axe (throwable and also can pick it up after throwing it) Hellclaw (demonic hand with 3 fire mode 2 when you have ammo and 1 when out of ammo which is nice and all, but that's only a weapon you have in the prologue ) Fragfire gun (basically a Shotgun/flamethrower) fist and ... BOOTS


Bearserk difficulty mode (yes the pun is intended), all melee mod and weapon in addition to the axe/fist/kick you have a fire hammer (throwable as alt fire) that i forgot to screen, a battle axe (360deg spin alt attack) force spear (pull enemies toward you as alt attack)



well since i can't afford DOOM eternal ... i settle for a fun Boomer FPS, which is what DOOM is since the first iteration with the sole exception of DOOM 3 which was more a horror FPS than a true to the core Boomer, DOOM 2016 and Eternal corrected that, if you get a scare while playing DOOM ... you play the wrong one  DOOM is meant to be a rushy slaughterfest.

good for a fun time killing ... which is what i need.

it was originally a DOOM II mod that i did play back beginning 2019 before getting the full game in GZDoom.
https://www.moddb.com/mods/hedon (not available anymore as a mod since the launch of the full game ofc )


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 25, 2020)

I want a PSP.. it has the best versions of FF II and IV After Years..


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 25, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> I want a PSP.. it has the best versions of FF II and IV After Years..


i use PPSSPP on my phone with a Moga pocket ... since i can't find my PSP ... but i can still, legally, play the games i own   
sample 4 of my PSP library


i do the same with my Ps1 and 2 games i still kept the discs and boxes


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 25, 2020)

GreiverBlade said:


> i use PPSSPP on my phone with a Moga pocket ... since i can't find my PSP ... but i can still, legally, play the games i own
> sample 4 of my PSP library
> View attachment 149299
> 
> i do the same with my Ps1 and 2 games i still kept the discs and boxes


PPSSPP is the best emulator in a phone or in PC


----------



## robot zombie (Mar 26, 2020)

Mindweaver said:


> I've never got into playing Skyrim until Skyrim VR. It's really good. I just recently picked it up and tried it and in VR it's amazing. I only played it to point of going into the first town which was maybe 30 minutes. I stopped only because I'm trying to finish other games before I start it.


Ahhh hahaha... wise move. It'll getcha. When I started playing it, my girlfriend at the time told me it was nice being in a relationship with me and left me by myself. I was still there when she came back from a full day at work. She made fun of me and then sat down to play WoW. She knew what she was doing with that one. Get me addicted to Skyrim so she could squeeze in her own addiction.  

And here I am, years later. The concepts behind the game are very simple and repetitive, but the emergent elements keep me playing even through its flaws. I am legit diagnosed with ADHD, so that might be part of it. The immediacy and the dopamine hit. The environments and lore across the ES games are seemingly boundless, too. I still get that feeling of discovering things when I play. It's one of those games where you can think to yourself and just... _do stuff._

One thing I will recommend when you sit down to play again... don't be afraid to just explore and check stuff out. The way it's generally balanced, it's not like Zelda where you can go right into a dungeon you can't finish right away. Some are leveled, but most you'll encounter you can get through at any point, if your character is balanced reasonably well. You find all sorts of obscure places, most of them with unique little stories and lore tidbits to uncover. Between that stuff and the meta, you can spend a lot of time in Whiterun hold alone, without ever 'progressing' in the game. Big part of the appeal imo.

Up to you whether you want to progress right into the main story. Personally I think it's better to explore and get up to speed without being tied down to it. There's a point early in where the dragons start becoming regular, and you'll have to move on with the main quest to be able to deal with them well. To me, there are so many other interesting major questlines that you can skip it if you want. But I'm sure fighting dragons is cooler in VR, so there's that 

But what am I saying? That's a game that everybody plays differently. Enjoy it! I kind of envy people new to that game, now. There is just so much for someone like you to get into.

I would love to try Skyrim VR, if only it would allow for all of the mods I run. Coronavirus be damned, I'd never leave the house anyway.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 26, 2020)

8 more days dammit... prepurchased RE3 key already. 

edit: feels like a right time to play FFX, new game once again!


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 26, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> I would love to try Skyrim VR, if only it would allow for all of the mods I run. Coronavirus be damned, I'd never leave the house anyway.



Yea, it looks great with just vanilla graphic. I can't wait to mod it as I have with FO4VR. FO4VR is the main reason I didn't start Skyrim VR.. Well and Half-life:Alyx. I'm so close to finishing FO4VR, but it will have to wait until I finish HLA. Oh and Skyrim in VR takes it to a whole new level. I did play it on a monitor before but much later after it had come out and enjoyed it but stopped because of the rumors of it coming to VR. I can say after trying it in VR I'm glad I waited.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 26, 2020)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea, it looks great with just vanilla graphic. I can't wait to mod it as I have with FO4VR. FO4VR is the main reason I didn't start Skyrim VR.. Well and Half-life:Alyx. I'm so close to finishing FO4VR, but it will have to wait until I finish HLA. Oh and Skyrim in VR takes it to a whole new level. I did play it on a monitor before but much later after it had come out and enjoyed it but stopped because of the rumors of it coming to VR. I can say after trying it in VR I'm glad I waited.



What VR headset do you use for HL Alyx? I'm in the market for one, but not sure what to buy. I don't want to spend 1 grand though thats for sure


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 26, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> What VR headset do you use for HL Alyx? I'm in the market for one, but not sure what to buy. I don't want to spend 1 grand though thats for sure


I playing Alyx with the Rift S and it looks amazing. The controls are really good too. I have a Vive as well, but i haven't tried HLA with it. I can already say that it looks much better in the Rift S just from everything else I've played. I didn't think it would be that much of a difference, but games like Boneworks is night and day when trying to read text. I can honestly say the Rift S is great HMD for $399. Plus, it's very simple to setup. Even if you can only get a Windows Mixed Reality HMD then I would do it. The tracking isn't as good on the WMR but it's good enough from what I've read.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 26, 2020)

Mindweaver said:


> I playing Alyx with the Rift S and it looks amazing. The controls are really good too. I have a Vive as well, but i haven't tried HLA with it. I can already say that it looks much better in the Rift S just from everything else I've played. I didn't think it would be that much of a difference, but games like Boneworks is night and day when trying to read text. I can honestly say the Rift S is great HMD for $399. Plus, it's very simple to setup. Even if you can only get a Windows Mixed Reality HMD then I would do it. The tracking isn't as good on the WMR but it's good enough from what I've read.



I just checked, it's sold out everywhere. Bummer. I will bookmark it though, thanks for the tip!


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 26, 2020)

This was a close run in HL2 MMod, where Gordon has to survive two gunships and loads of Combine.
I died once or twice.


----------



## denixius (Mar 27, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Nah man saving is easy to solve. You exit and save the game. It creates an exit Save for you at the cost of... nothing.
> 
> Or you just install a mod for it. Its painless.  See Nexusmods.



That easy? 

Nice!


----------



## Frick (Mar 27, 2020)

Mindweaver said:


> Very much so! it's amazing and breathtaking at some of the stuff I've seen so far and I've only play a little over an hour. I would watch recaps of hl, hl 2, hl2 ep1 and ep2, but you can follow the story quite well if you just watch the hl2 ep2 recap.
> 
> *HL 2 EP 2 Recap*



I would honestly just play H-L2 and the episodes. They still hold up well.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 27, 2020)

Frick said:


> I would honestly just play H-L2 and the episodes. They still hold up well.




Can you recommend any mods?


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 27, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> Can you recommend any mods?


Sorry to butt in. I can highly recommend MMod, which adds some nice little AI touches, grat visuals and better sound. Works on HL2 and the episodes.








						Half-Life 2 : MMod
					

The goal of Half-Life 2 : MMod is to enhance and expand gunplay, combat mechanics and the immersion factor by giving the Player more options and combat opportunities as well as refine how the Player handles his arsenal. Half-Life 2 : MMod also offers...




					www.moddb.com


----------



## hat (Mar 28, 2020)

I'm playing Stalkersoup now... maybe I'll be done with it in 5 years...


----------



## SN2716057 (Mar 28, 2020)

I will soon make it more efficiently but first I want to build that explorer vehicle. 




Also I have a few mods in Satisfactory.


----------



## Super XP (Mar 28, 2020)

Finished RAGE2 (Awesome Game) and now playing Metro Exodus. After Metro Exodus, will buy DOOM Eternal and play that next. Then S.T.A.L.K.E.R 2 when it gets released in 2021. 
So far Metro is simply Amazing! I hope they plan on making a Prequel Trilogy to METRO.

*



			Original Metro Series by Dmitry Glukhovsky
		
Click to expand...

*


> *Metro 2033*, published 2005 in Russian and 2010 in English
> *Metro 2034*, published 2009 in Russian and 2014 in English
> *Metro 2035*, published 2015 in several languages and 2016 in English
> *Metro 2033 Book Series*
> ...


----------



## Rahnak (Mar 28, 2020)

Did some more work on my base/factory. Finally got some steel production up and running. Took some pictures of the madness in the morning, forgot to take some more before I closed the game.



Spoiler: Screenshots


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 29, 2020)

Kingdom Hearts (PS2), started a new game


----------



## Rahnak (Mar 29, 2020)

I think my approach to feed all raw resources and build everything in a single base/factory in Satisfactory was bitting a bit more than I can chew. Just unlocked oil and I'm not really looking forward to building a few kilometers of pipes and figuring out how to feed it to my base. I need to figure out a better approach.


----------



## Cvrk (Mar 29, 2020)

Co-op campaign with a friend in Wolcen: Lords of Mayhem - it's a mess. And if it makes any difference is much much better than Diablo 3. Which only proves just how bad D3 is actually.


----------



## moproblems99 (Mar 29, 2020)

Rahnak said:


> I think my approach to feed all raw resources and build everything in a single base/factory in Satisfactory was bitting a bit more than I can chew. Just unlocked oil and I'm not really looking forward to building a few kilometers of pipes and figuring out how to feed it to my base. I need to figure out a better approach.



When I was doing mine, I was setting up mini processing facilities near the resources.


----------



## Rahnak (Mar 29, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> When I was doing mine, I was setting up mini processing facilities near the resources.


Yeah, I ultimately reached the conclusion that that would've been a simpler approach over the course of my playthrough. Do you then move the constructed/assembled items into a main storage facility or what? I'm still not sure what to do there.

The idea of making a single base came from watching some youtube videos of a Satisfactory let's play by "ImKibitz" where he built this massive single base. It looked pretty cool so I decided to do something similar, but smaller (his was really, really massive) since I'm new to the game and I didn't have as many materials.


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 29, 2020)

Being stuck at home now for the foreseeable future, I keep promising myself to at least 30 mins of every game in my various libraries, but then the paintbrush beckons.
I did have a stab at Resident Evil 2 tonight and when this shadow appeared, it frightened the living daylights out of me.


----------



## robot zombie (Mar 29, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Being stuck at home now for the foreseeable future, I keep promising myself to at least 30 mins of every game in my various libraries, but then the paintbrush beckons.
> I did have a stab at Resident Evil 2 tonight and when this shadow appeared, it frightened the living daylights out of me.
> View attachment 149749


That's so weird, man. It looks like it could almost be hers with where it is... it even looks female. You think, well maybe the light source behind me is off to the left, more than I thought. But then it's bald and deformed. The profile the face is weird. From bottom to top, the shadow almost looks like it's twisting gradually towards the camera. Just for a split second, my mind registered it as both her shadow and not her shadow. Weird feeling. Am I correct that you can see her actual shadow there, too? It looks like it's down on the floor in front of her.

That image is just messing with my brain. If I saw that suddenly I might toss up a WHEA. Remind me not to play that game after coffee. I've been meaning to play it ever since it came out.


----------



## SN2716057 (Mar 30, 2020)

Rahnak said:


> Yeah, I ultimately reached the conclusion that that would've been a simpler approach over the course of my playthrough. Do you then move the constructed/assembled items into a main storage facility or what? I'm still not sure what to do there.
> 
> The idea of making a single base came from watching some youtube videos of a Satisfactory let's play by "ImKibitz" where he built this massive single base. It looked pretty cool so I decided to do something similar, but smaller (his was really, really massive) since I'm new to the game and I didn't have as many materials.


I'm also watching several tubers (mosly ImKibitz and Z1 Gaming) for best ideas and yeah one massive base doesn't look ideal. But think of the travel 

I have finally reached the Desert in my Explorer, and maybe built my (main) factory here.. or transport them across to my current hub.



Oooweee!


Spoiler: Desert + Map






pwetty



The desert isn't flat and it doesn't have much flora either; a perfect location for my base? My current base' location does have a lot of fauna however there's plenty of water. Mm..so many choices.


----------



## Rahnak (Mar 30, 2020)

SN2716057 said:


> I'm also watching several tubers (mosly ImKibitz and Z1 Gaming) for best ideas and yeah one massive base doesn't look ideal. But think of the travel


Yeah, the advantage was setting up the miners and belts to the factory and then just forget about them. But as you progress it becomes harder to manage all the raw material intake, especially if you're like me and have to have it all grouped by material (no iron, then copper, then iron again) and then need to expand again.

I built my base in front of that waterfall. And today I realized it's quite far from oil. Sadness ensued.


----------



## robot zombie (Mar 30, 2020)

I felt like playing Skyrim, but also wanted to shoot stuff. So I fired up FO4.

I've always kinda felt like it was a step back. It's more obvious when you've been playing Skyrim a lot. Movement is pretty bad. Motion is fine. I'm looking at an even 60 and things moving on-screen are smooth. Directing the camera just is not. It's not stutter. It just feels jerky and... uniformly not smooth. The lighting and general front-end are significantly more advanced... and yet worse implemented. Skyrim's rendering techniques are significantly dated compared to FO4's, but they look better.

The TAA is better on Skyrim, too. It is a little more blurry, but with some careful FXAA/Lumasharpen from ReShade, edges can be clean and textures appropriately sharp. That's how all of my screenshots are done. They tried to make it sharper with FO4 and it is a little sharper, but still fuzzy and kinda gross. I have tried cleaning it up with FXAA on top, but you get chunky edges with fuzzy details. Either way, it doesn't sharpen well. Alphas are generally terrible... with meshes that are completely flat, like grass, you can forget about them ever looking good, no matter what textures you use or what you do in post. A lot of the game just has that cutout/watercolor look to it. It's way less plausible-looking generally.

You can actually tweak all of the TAA parameters in FO4's INIs... you'd be surprised at what you find, digging in the wikis for INI settings. You can tweak a lot of stuff like that, including AO and behavior of the water. I welcome being able to change so much and I wish other games wouldn't dumb it down. But IME, it never yeilds great results just cuz... well that's the engine for you 

ENB is also wayyy further along with Skyrim. You don't even get ENB water with FO4. You've got the weather module to have weather dependent settings for Skyrim, too, which in itself is huge. With FO4 you generally get 4 sets of parameters, day/night inside and day/night outside. The rest has to be left to adaptive lighting, which sucks because it has to go a lot further out to see everywhere and you really notice it. You can't set it for the dozens of variances in image characteristics. All of the shaders are generally more primitive and don't yield the same quality as Skyrim's. With ENB on both, Skyrim literally becomes more modern than FO4. Just from a factual, technical standpoint.

ENB authors also make baffling choices. They like to cook the images and toss all sorts of nonsense effects on. The only one I like is PRC, mostly because of how it can actually simulate different cameras/lenses with advanced grading using great-looking LUTs. But it tries to surpass what can consistently be done with the current state of FO4 ENB, so it gives way to a lot of visual bugs. I might steal bits of that shader to work into my custom profile. But for me it's always been semi-unusable.

The thing that gets me about seemingly every fleshed-out ENB for FO4 is the goddamned DOF. They always use A LOT of foreground DOF, and then tweak the shader so you can't get rid of it. It looks awful when you're looking out into the distance and somewhere in your face is a horrible-looking blocky-ass, oddly tree or building-like blob taking up 1/4 of the frame. It's very straining to look at when a lot of action and things in front of where you're looking are constantly going in and out of focus.

To me, McFly's OG DOF looks better, and lets you get rid of near field blur. It's a bit hard to find unaltered, because everybody seems to feel a need to contort it. I don't know why they never use it. I practice a little photography and I've got to tell you, foreground DOF is NOT what you want for most pictures. I almost never see it used. I myself only use it for close-ups. And even then, it ruins a lot of photos. You use it for a creative effect, very carefully. Not CONSTANTLY. With both landscape and portraits, a lot of skill is in getting the area at least from the closest point in the frame, out to the subject, in focus. Even in movies, this is largely how it is done. Camera operators get paid pretty good money to know how to keep that sort of focus. They may use a blurry foreground for effect sometimes... usually to convey something about the setting or give a more voyeuristic perspective, but the rest of the time, the foreground will be as sharp as the subject. You only get away with having blurry things in front of the subject in just the right setting, with the right framing. Otherwise it looks like you fucked up the shot, like you don't know what the hell you're doing and should probably just put the camera down.

Why is this? Because having big blurry blobs between you and what you're trying to look at is distracting AF! That is the LAST thing anybody wants when dealing with action. Bugs the hell out of me how they all ignore basic visual principles that every other game follow for a reason, just so people can have screenshots they think look cool. I don't even think they look that cool. When you blur the foreground, you get that "miniaturized" perspective that makes everything look fake... and it throws off the whole composition. I only even like background blur for hiding the LODs. Otherwise I would use as little as possible. I don't understand how the FO4 modding community has been going so haplessly crazy with DOF for years and still not gotten tired of it.

The one thing it has that is pretty good, are the ultra godrays. Since the LODs are still PS1-quality and you don't have the ability to easily generate dynamic, super-high-res LODs like in Skyrim, it's handy to have that hiding them most of the time. It gives a nice effect for a post-apocalyptic game, too.

Character models are better, too. You can get a lot more polygons. But then customization is way simpler.

Still enjoying the game, but it is a love/hate relationship. Skyrim, I can say I love for all of it's flaws... and the modding scene makes up for it. Can't say the same for anything to do with FO4. I legitimately don't like a lot of things about the whole deal.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 30, 2020)

I will be playing Mount and Blade II Bannerlord in about 3 hrs and 30 minutes when it unlocks and is open for purchase.  

I am unplugging from the news, from this website among many others, and going to get lost in this game. Can't wait.  I intend to play non-traditional roles since it seems to support that a lot. Will be interesting to see how creative we can get with it.


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 30, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> That's so weird, man. It looks like it could almost be hers with where it is... it even looks female. You think, well maybe the light source behind me is off to the left, more than I thought. But then it's bald and deformed. The profile the face is weird. From bottom to top, the shadow almost looks like it's twisting gradually towards the camera. Just for a split second, my mind registered it as both her shadow and not her shadow. Weird feeling. Am I correct that you can see her actual shadow there, too? It looks like it's down on the floor in front of her.
> 
> That image is just messing with my brain. If I saw that suddenly I might toss up a WHEA. Remind me not to play that game after coffee. I've been meaning to play it ever since it came out.


There's few mannequins in that room and the actual shadow from player character can be seen near that breach in the wall.


----------



## denixius (Mar 30, 2020)

I newly started to GreedFall, but I had to say that, I wish I didn't spend my money on this.

I had the feeling that I was playing a Sherlock Holmes game from the very beginning. This was something I never expected. I think such a long quest period has been added because of the whole story has been written on the Diplomat of the time. Even a simple task takes at least 20 minutes. This is extremely unnecessary!

Another issue is that some missions have been written to extend the gameplay time with "0" creativity. For example, let's consider Quartermaster Manfred: This guy is giving you some sort of quests and some quests lead you to him. But since he is the quartermaster of anything in that place, he must have been there to get some work done by himself. But come see, he is generally useless. He gives away all his work to the player. As a quartermaster, even he or she is an NPC, must know the right things about his or her company. But this guy is knows nothing at all. Who is Reiner or who how to send a squad to search some crates or anything else! That is why I think that quest designers of the game have used such an unprofessional way to increase the gameplay time of GreedFall. This behaviour is not professional at all.

Though, the game's overall fighting mechanics and character development are good, you even need to play the game more to continue the development in the Attributes and Talents section in Character Development. (By the way, I don't think any non-professional task design in the game has anything to do with it. It's unthinkable!)


----------



## Calmmo (Mar 30, 2020)

I quite enjoyed greedfall. Felt like this studio is right on the cusp of becoming great (within the limitations of their small budget). They've made a better game with every single release so far. Quite interested to see what's next.


----------



## moproblems99 (Mar 30, 2020)

Calmmo said:


> I quite enjoyed greedfall. Felt like this studio is right on the cusp of becoming great (within the limitations of their small budget). They've made a better game with every single release so far. Quite interested to see what's next.



I thought it was ok.  Got about 20 hours in and then started playing other things.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 30, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Being stuck at home now for the foreseeable future, I keep promising myself to at least 30 mins of every game in my various libraries, but then the paintbrush beckons.
> I did have a stab at Resident Evil 2 tonight and when this shadow appeared, it frightened the living daylights out of me.
> View attachment 149749



RTX ON 2.0?



robot zombie said:


> I felt like playing Skyrim, but also wanted to shoot stuff. So I fired up FO4.
> 
> I've always kinda felt like it was a step back. It's more obvious when you've been playing Skyrim a lot. Movement is pretty bad. Motion is fine. I'm looking at an even 60 and things moving on-screen are smooth. Directing the camera just is not. It's not stutter. It just feels jerky and... uniformly not smooth. The lighting and general front-end are significantly more advanced... and yet worse implemented. Skyrim's rendering techniques are significantly dated compared to FO4's, but they look better.
> 
> ...



FO4 don't get me started... its like they actively try to make the game feel like the gunplay. Clunky as hell and desperately trying to make you go melee. On your own PC. In pure frustration. Its quite a feat to make sure NONE of the weapons have any sort of feel to them. They might as well be firing blanks or fireworks, and somewhere along the way some NPCs die, hopefully.

The only gunplay I liked in a Fallout ever was using the Black Powder Pistol in FO76. I kid you not. Its a one shot kill from stealth and the weapon is accurate. So you aim right, you kill something, and move on. I think that says enough  I actually built my entire char around this weapon. Stealth and Black Powder. It didnt even matter if it was a giant dragon copy or a bunch of mirelurks. Shit just died and whatever doesn't die in one shot, you just crawl back into stealth and shoot again. ''But but... its not silenced?" Correct, that is what Escape artist is for. Shoot, stand up out of stealth, run a half circle and back into stealth again... That's how I played FO76.  It does provide some hilarious moments with NPCs.


----------



## Regeneration (Mar 30, 2020)

Reached level 9 in Doom 64. Weird level, feels like the final one from the classic Doom.



But it appears this is just beginning, there are 31 levels to go!!! Good investment for 5 bucks.


----------



## Vario (Mar 30, 2020)

Is anyone playing the new Mount and Blade II Bannerlord?  It launched today.  Thinking about buying it.

edit:


lynx29 said:


> I will be playing Mount and Blade II Bannerlord in about 3 hrs and 30 minutes when it unlocks and is open for purchase.
> 
> I am unplugging from the news, from this website among many others, and going to get lost in this game. Can't wait.  I intend to play non-traditional roles since it seems to support that a lot. Will be interesting to see how creative we can get with it.



Are you playing it?  If you do come by this site, let us know what you think.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 30, 2020)

Vario said:


> Is anyone playing the new Mount and Blade II Bannerlord?  It launched today.  Thinking about buying it.
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...


It may be awhile, LOL. His post hinted he would not be coming up for air for a good period of time.


----------



## Vario (Mar 30, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> It may be awhile, LOL. His post hinted he would not be coming up for air for a good period of time.


I figured but all the same worth asking.


----------



## EzioAs (Mar 31, 2020)

Finished *Yakuza Kiwami 2*. I enjoyed it more than Kiwami, in terms of story and mini-games. The story is not as good as Yakuza 0 though. I think Y0 fleshed out the villains and the secondary characters much better but the story in YK2 is still improved compared to YK. The combat does seem a bit wonky at times but I think the devs hadn't gotten the best out of the new combat design and game engine yet so I'll let that slide. It's still fun and refreshing cause it's not entirely the same actions and animations.

I've also been playing some* L4D2* co-op and *Warhammer: Vermintide* co-op with friends. We're pretty much done with L4D2 and now starting Vermintide. Don't know how long it'll take to complete the whole levels.

I don't have any idea on what single-player game to start playing next. Been thinking on playing some JRPG just to feel more laid back.


----------



## Rahnak (Mar 31, 2020)

Started Assassin's Creed Origins last Sunday and I'm enjoying it so far. Combat is a big departure from previous games, the biggest so far, I believe. I have mixed feelings about it but I'll give it some more time before I decide if I like it or not. Also haven't seen any connection so far to the creed, but again, I'm pretty early game.

So far the only stuff I don't like is Ubisoft trying to include other's people stuff in my game, littering the map with screenshots of other people and markers of where players died so I can avenge them and whatever else. I wish you could turn that off, but I haven't seen any option to do so in the settings.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 31, 2020)

Rahnak said:


> Started Assassin's Creed Origins last Sunday and I'm enjoying it so far. Combat is a big departure from previous games, the biggest so far, I believe. I have mixed feelings about it but I'll give it some more time before I decide if I like it or not. Also haven't seen any connection so far to the creed, but again, I'm pretty early game.
> 
> So far the only stuff I don't like is Ubisoft trying to include other's people stuff in my game, littering the map with screenshots of other people and markers of where players died so I can avenge them and whatever else. I wish you could turn that off, but I haven't seen any option to do so in the settings.


It’s a very slow burn. Those connections will come a little bit at a time throughout. It is the “origin” of the creed after all.


----------



## Calmmo (Mar 31, 2020)

Doom Eternal - Finished (kinda meh, wasn't in the right mood for it but finished it anyway )

BEARsona 5 Royal, psn took it's sweet time downloading it, somehow took ~16hours for 38gb




stylish~!~


----------



## moproblems99 (Mar 31, 2020)

Vario said:


> Is anyone playing the new Mount and Blade II Bannerlord? It launched today. Thinking about buying it.



Wow, it is finally out?  I was excited for it like 2 years ago.  Kinda forgot about it now.


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 31, 2020)

EzioAs said:


> Finished *Yakuza Kiwami 2*. I enjoyed it more than Kiwami, in terms of story and mini-games. The story is not as good as Yakuza 0 though. I think Y0 fleshed out the villains and the secondary characters much better but the story in YK2 is still improved compared to YK. The combat does seem a bit wonky at times but I think the devs hadn't gotten the best out of the new combat design and game engine yet so I'll let that slide. It's still fun and refreshing cause it's not entirely the same actions and animations.


Kiwami 1&2 are basically originals ported to new Dragon Engine that was introduced in Y6. Meanwhile Y0 uses Y5 engine and is de facto the essential title in the series with most polished mechanics. The reason why you see wonky mechanics in YK and YK2 is because they were not changed since their original PS2 release. 
That's why Y6 is so criticized among fans of the franchise. It's a half baked game made to introduce the engine.


----------



## Rahnak (Mar 31, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> It’s a very slow burn. Those connections will come a little bit at a time throughout. It is the “origin” of the creed after all.


I expected the connection to show itself at some point. Good to know for sure. But yeah, I'm still pretty early on. I just left Siwa yesterday and I'm headed for Alexandria to meet Aya. I'm doing all the side stuff on my way there, so I'll probably take a while. 
Also happy to see they've toned down the collectibles from previous games. I don't think there's even a screen with % of stuff collected/done anymore (haven't found it if there is). I spent more time than I wanted to collecting all chests and other stuff in previous games. Can't help myself though.
All in all, I started the game with low expectations, given all the known controversies with the latest AC games but I've been having a good time so far.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 31, 2020)

Rahnak said:


> I expected the connection to show itself at some point. Good to know for sure. But yeah, I'm still pretty early on. I just left Siwa yesterday and I'm headed for Alexandria to meet Aya. I'm doing all the side stuff on my way there, so I'll probably take a while.
> Also happy to see they've toned down the collectibles from previous games. I don't think there's even a screen with % of stuff collected/done anymore (haven't found it if there is). I spent more time than I wanted to collecting all chests and other stuff in previous games. Can't help myself though.
> All in all, I started the game with low expectations, given all the known controversies with the latest AC games but I've been having a good time so far.


IMO, it's the best one after Black Flag.  It was made by the Black Flag team.  As the map reveals itself and you explore, I think you'll see that.  It's just Egypt instead of Caribbean. The reinvention they did on this and then mostly improve upon a bit in Odyssey was IMHO necessary for the stale series to continue.


----------



## dirtyferret (Mar 31, 2020)

I just started Halo reach during my work at home lunch break


----------



## EzioAs (Mar 31, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Kiwami 1&2 are basically originals ported to new Dragon Engine that was introduced in Y6. Meanwhile Y0 uses Y5 engine and is de facto the essential title in the series with most polished mechanics. The reason why you see wonky mechanics in YK and YK2 is because they were not changed since their original PS2 release.
> That's why Y6 is so criticized among fans of the franchise. It's a half baked game made to introduce the engine.



The wonky combat I referred to in YK2 is that it's kinda slow and the combat is not as satisfying as Y0 or Kiwami. Again, I think it's a conscious design choice and I'm fine with that but I do think it can be better. I think Kiwami's combat is fine, probably on par or better than 0. 

Do fans criticize the whole game or just the combat regarding Y6?


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 31, 2020)

EzioAs said:


> The wonky combat I referred to in YK2 is that it's kinda slow and the combat is not as satisfying as Y0 or Kiwami. Again, I think it's a conscious design choice and I'm fine with that but I do think it can be better. I think Kiwami's combat is fine, probably on par or better than 0.
> 
> Do fans criticize the whole game or just the combat regarding Y6?


The whole game is kinda skippable IMHO, it shows that they focused mostly on delivering new engine and didn't have enough time to polish up the core elements of the game and the story. To give you an idea:


> no trainers, weapon mods, dealers, locker keys, around 50 substories, no bowling, pool, casino, no Purgatory, and no arena


Personally I skipped it because I feel like it's pretty much a tech demo for what was eventually delivered in Kiwami 1 and 2. After that they released Judgement, which is a spinoff set in the same universe, which also included new mechanics. All Dragon Engine titles run at 30 fps, so unless Judgement comes out on PC, or will get a 60 fps mode once PS5 gets released I'll be skipping it completely. I only got Kiwami's because I wanted to support them for actually releasing the series in the west.

The worst part is that the next Yakuza is based around a new character and is a turn-based strategy game (similar to Clan Creator in Kiwami). It got good review in Famitsu (the go-to Japanese game magazine) but I'd take it with a grain of salt.

----

On a different note.

Persona 5 Royal should arrive tomorrow. Yay me!


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 1, 2020)

I went back to Resident Evil 2 and if it only had the puzzles, which I really enjoy, and not so many freaking monsters like Mr X scaring the pants off me, I'd probably play it a lot more.
My stepson (23) has played it twice and now tells me that he finished it in about five hours, but I've got about 40 years on him. Meanwhile, I've been at it for thirteen hours since late January and I'll probably be at it months down the road. 
Still, I'm getting my money's worth.
I also had a look at the RE3 demo which is on Steam and has big graphic improvements and apparently an even scarier Mr X.


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 1, 2020)

Why you gonna be scared of a guy who couldn't not lick the cold metal pole and get his tongue stuck?


----------



## Sithaer (Apr 1, 2020)

Finished the second DLC in Borderlands 3 and got some new updated/leveled gear for my main char and now its waiting time till the Mayhem system rework in April.





As planned I started playing Black Mesa,this is my first experience with HL 1.

So far its pretty nice but it quickly reminded me of something I'm not a fan of in old school games.
Controls feel weird and clunky at times _'fell of the ladders a good few times already while trying to jump off' _especially after playing DOOM Eternal.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 1, 2020)

Now playing Final Fantasy IV on PC again, or rather continuing my new game++ save. Farming those damn tails for the best gear in the game, and I can tell you that this is going to take forever since the items' drop rate is illegaly low. Why I'm doing this? For achievements and gearing up for the two optional superbosses. 

At least I've had one pink tail already, "just four more" to go. This took me hours to get already.


----------



## Chomiq (Apr 1, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> I also had a look at the RE3 demo which is on Steam and has big graphic improvements and apparently an even scarier Mr X.


From what I've seen in reviews so far he's now more scripted than he was in RE2. His roaming mechanics used in RE2 was basically disabled.


----------



## FremenDar666 (Apr 1, 2020)

Is there a mod for RE3 Remake where it alters Jill to be Julia Voth? The actress/model who lent her likeness to REmake, Revelations, 6? I'd prefer to do that.

Going to replay We Happy Few because I trailed off of it many updates ago. Currently playing: CONTROL (no Epic account of course), Resident Evil 2 Remake, DOOM 2016, YAKUZA 0 & Kiwami 1, DiRT (I have a few), THE WITCHER III: Wild Hunt (with mods), and some others. Trying to figure out modding NieR: Automata is taking some getting used to.
Emulators: Too many to list.


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 1, 2020)

Finished the Control Foundation DLC - happy to excise Doom Eternal from my mind. Now lost, waiting for Cyberpunk to come out. I try not to buy games (have other things to focus on) but I'd like something to take away the blues. I like thoughtful games that aren't run & gun. But I still like action. To date, I think The Witcher III is my universal all time favourite product. Ever. Period.

I'm sure CDPR mentioned the series isn't dead.....


----------



## FremenDar666 (Apr 1, 2020)

the54thvoid said:


> Finished the Control Foundation DLC - happy to excise Doom Eternal from my mind. Now lost, waiting for Cyberpunk to come out. I try not to buy games (have other things to focus on) but I'd like something to take away the blues. I like thoughtful games that aren't run & gun. But I still like action. To date, I think The Witcher III is my universal all time favourite product. Ever. Period.
> 
> I'm sure CDPR mentioned the series isn't dead.....


Would be nice for CDPR to give THE WITCHER 1 an enhanced remake using III's engine. Only problem I have with that game, I love the combat mechanics though, are a LOT of the NPCs are just copy pasted.
It's fine though since I own all three, physical releases mind ya, and with mods. Eagerly anticipating Cyberpunk 2077.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 1, 2020)

how the heck did i pass on that series ... good thing GoG DRM free bring back the "hey! you got that game, can i borrow it from you? my library is running dry, you know how it is during these times... oh? you want to borrow TW3 TWH? sure let's make a swap!" (needless to mention that we will both end up buying the games after a while ... at last i hope he will, because sure do i will )

oh well starting by the middle (borrowed from a friend as mentioned above, solo play only obviously )

hilariously hilarious ... yeah i know, shame on me to never have played Borderland franchise before ...

weapon name convention is ... explicit, specially the bandits one ... ohhhh my eyes ...


it give a Rage 2 cell shaded feeling ...


also ... well i do own the key for the game but STEAM keep mentioning it is already used, i assume it's like Space Marines: i probably registered it on the second account (Rage 1 also like that) i could figure out my old login and do a family library sharing ... it's faster to get a crack for them ...

well ... i will do the same later on that one once i finish the 2 above (ok maybe not Borderland 2 as it is quite long)


and talking about GoG having oldies i played in the 90s ... i am almost considering rebuying it on GoG since the price is ultra low (and i did on STEAM for some, like Baldurs gate 1 and 2 Kotor 1 and 2 Outcast 1.1 et caetera )

ouuuhhh that's some logo i didn't see in a huuuuuge while


aye, Land Of Lore 3 (LoL before LoL! FTW!)


let see ... Glide/3dfx works, but mhhh Direct3d? 2880x1680x32? YES PLEASE!


ohhhh SNAPS!

hmmm should be a workaround somewhere on the web ... will check later ... it's not like i have something else to do ...


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 1, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> From what I've seen in reviews so far he's now more scripted than he was in RE2. His roaming mechanics used in RE2 was basically disabled.


At least in RE2 Mr X doesn't go into most of the safe areas, which gives your heart time to catch up. The puzzles are great and knock the spots off the TR ones, in that you really have to think.


----------



## stuartb04 (Apr 1, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> I went back to Resident Evil 2 and if it only had the puzzles, which I really enjoy, and not so many freaking monsters like Mr X scaring the pants off me, I'd probably play it a lot more.
> My stepson (23) has played it twice and now tells me that he finished it in about five hours, but I've got about 40 years on him. Meanwhile, I've been at it for thirteen hours since late January and I'll probably be at it months down the road.
> Still, I'm getting my money's worth.
> I also had a look at the RE3 demo which is on Steam and has big graphic improvements and apparently an even scarier Mr X.
> ...


Played RE2 last year with no problems at all.
about 2 hours of gameplay i reckon.
decided to have another blast today and now the game brightness is really dark in-game.

have checked the brightness settings and all seems fine.
must be a bug


----------



## HossHuge (Apr 2, 2020)

Picked up a copy of World War Z from the EGS.  Anyone else think it's really a close copy of L4D?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 2, 2020)

HossHuge said:


> Picked up a copy of World War Z from the EGS.  Anyone else think it's really a close copy of L4D?


I have been on the fence since it came out. I’ll be interested in your first hand account of whether it’s good.


----------



## HossHuge (Apr 2, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> I have been on the fence since it came out. I’ll be interested in your first hand account of whether it’s good.



Played a few missions last night with my sons.  It's pretty frantic and gets your heart pumping.  We all thought it was just like L4D with a few improvements.  You know it's free right now, right?


----------



## robot zombie (Apr 2, 2020)

I swear, I never get bored of playing, messing with, or writing about Skyrim. If Bethesda never actually has a hit like that again, I might be kinda okay with it. What would a game more 'Skyrim' than Skyrim even look like? For all of its flaws, there's nothing like it... which isn't the worst thing. I have gotten such ridiculous milage out of the only Skyrim currently ever to be available to humanity, that it kinda seems acceptable to let someone else have the "newest, bestest thing" category. My money is on CDPR! No, literally...

I mean, who needs a better Skyrim when people have already made it? Right? There are even some focused people working really hard (and largely succeeding) to bring Morrowind and Oblivion to Skyrim's engine. And then maybe people can mod that, too! Maybe asking certain things of Bethesda is looking to the wrong people...

Do you think Bethesda knows? I think they gotta kinda know it, right?

Skyrim is full of surprises when you have Cathedral Weathers and some good ENB. I've been using it for a while and never seen anything like this. It was pretty wild to see. Dialing-in on the ENB weather module was super-rewarding here. Sometimes you're making a ton of tweaks and somehow it's just not happening. Other times, it can be completely intuitive, where every subtle adjustment makes it even more amazing than you imagined it could be. And then, before you know it, you're playing a game that looks like this...




Back when Skyrim came out, I was on a downswing with gaming. Very socially active, working a lot, and a ton of problems/drama in my life. But I remember how some of my friends were all about it, saying it was the most beautiful game ever. From what little I saw on console, I thought it looked okay and had been assuming that it would indeed look very good, if cranked on a high-end machine (lol!) But over time, this image became probably the closest to what I saw it as being like in my head, without having really seen much of it myself. This is what I pictured whenever someone hyped up Skyrim's graphics (because that's how they talked about it) and I just sort of accepted it at face-value  In my subconscious, this was how Skyrim existed as a concept. Imagine the disappointment!

From where I was initially, I didn't even see this at all. I just happened to get curious with the sun at my back and turned around to check it out. I've been trying to make myself do this more, since the ENB I'm using isn't made for this weather mod at all, I need to be able to catch as many bad/weak matches as possible, which literally means going weather by weather... over dozens of them with 24 distinct hours each. It's interesting when you do this... you see how the images come together in more tangible ways and start to see how to make things come together how you want them. Getting it to look awesome has become like a game in itself for me. It's really satisfying to be able to deconstruct the image and go in to change those things one by one until it looks exactly like you pictured. It's a lot like developing film with chemicals. Takes time and patience, you're going on a vague idea of what is most faithful to the source material, and the process itself isn't any more straightforward. But once you get it down, you understand the value in the different steps and appreciate the results in new ways. It's a mix of art and rigor - really works your whole brain.

I only wish I could take all of the credit. I'm just taking an already excellent ENB with the best shaders made for the game and making it compatible with the best weather mod made for the game. I only need the sensibilities gleaned from playing the game, plus a little know-how. The people behind RudyENB, Cathedral Weathers, and ENB itself needed more than _just_ double of both... they needed actual _talent_ for development. Something I don't have. Better for me that way. I don't have to work as hard to get what I want. 

Anyway, this is what I saw that made me turn out there to see what was going on and mess with it. I had a hunch there was some hidden crazy between a few things in this image. The fog was purple and the sunlight was very warm-looking. The same light affecting two things so differently usually makes a path for dramatic imagery.



It was only after I had a vantage of the sun and turned to face it that the sky lit up with that glorious volumetric light. Volumetric light is of course relative to angle, as is anything it hits. Cathedral's many fog and sky layers all have slightly different colors - a couple dozen each if I'm not mistaken, meaning that as the angle relative to you and the sun changes, so does the color/saturation, to give you really sweet gradients stretching across the depth plane. You're basically at the center of a sphere where the light is arranged like a Gobstopper. You play around with the curves, saturation, opacity, density, etc of the different layers until they blend nicely, designating the colors of sunlight for different points in the range. Each attribute thus alters how the volumetric light behaves. A good, balanced LUT then tones it out to make it more cohesive and distinct. This one leans cool at lower saturation and warm at higher. Just VERY slightly.

From the last of these shots, you can see Solitude, and then further back, you can see the Alftand Ruins (where you enter Blackreach for the main quest) jutting off of the cliff side, and then further BEYOND that you can see the shrine of Azura pushing that glorious sun into the sky from her mountaintop. From the Daedric prince of life and energy, I see the Daedric prince of dawn and dusk. It's so weird to happen to pass by a place where you can see one from the other, and be there just for that one time the sky turned pink as hell. It's like the game is saying 'good morning' to me in the most lore-conscious way possible... with the visual equivalent to fellatio. So... very immediately euphoric, and initially a little scary, but ultimately you're just glad it's happening 


Spoiler: it's just freaky














I also saw a good chance to highlight how much matching ENB with the right weather mod really counts for in these images.


Spoiler








If I swapped the weather mod, I would never get the first image, no matter how I tried. The ENB is just ENB - you can tailor it to do this only with a solid baseline. A good ENB is configured specifically to bring as much magic as possible out of individual weathers. But I suppose that's always the case. Post processing has to be tailored to weather in order to create the mood. People talk like it's the least important part of the image, like games focus too much on it. I disagree so hard - while not THE most important part, its impact and reach aren't exactly subtle. These two images are barely the same game to me. Maybe people are confused on what it actually encompasses and think it's just extra. You would hate your favorite game's graphics if it wasn't done right, though! ...I appreciate good image processing in games. Just having a sun giving off different shades of volumetric light changes the whole dynamic. And then a host of other things build on it.

Skyrim's default processing doesn't do a good job of that, IMO (obviously I'm not a minimalist there... heh.) To me it is very very bland and stark. Weather mods that try to get around it usually wind up looking overdone, like a giant stuffed animal packed into a tiny plexi box - held back by the game's built-in processing shortcomings. But as you can see, the right weather mod has a lot to offer when it's given a fairer chance. That's why I STILL more credit the weather mod. Some respond much better to post-work than others. An ENB is only as good as what goes under it. Cathedral gives you the best range of looks I've seen in that department. The more I play around with it, the more I understand why the guy who made Obsidian declared it an inferior version of this.


I thought Cathedral was like a nicer version of Obsidian. Very laid-back, subdued fantasy vibes - the images are colorfully exaggerated, but it's done in such a natural, not-bright way that you don't realize how much emphasis actually is on color. So I was surprised as shit to see that peacock friggin sunrise. Generally, the look I've best gotten by dialing in the weathers is more like these. Chill and hazy, strongly atmospheric vibes. All of the VERY subtle tone shifts in the fog/sky layers usually lend well to that. Just goes to show that the 'filmic' look isn't always about strong colors. To me, it's about the dynamic with whatever colors you have. A fine range of subtle colors can give that effect - that final sheen, without jumping out at you and ruining itself 5 minutes later, when you realize how bright/contrasty everything is  I'm telling you though! The difference between old/clunky and new/pretty is 90% in the colors. Don't need vibrant pallets to convey a sense of depth... if anything, it can flatten things. All of the stuff in these images is certifiably old hat at this point, but it doesn't look it to me!


Spoiler: typical Cathedral with ENB



















Still some work to do on the custom ENB. I need to fix the gamma a little bit. And every now and then a screwed-up weather pops out. And then there's deciding when they actually should be faded/darker. They all take forever to dial in. But it's so worth it.


EDIT: I found the perfect example so people can understand what I am 'fixing' here. 



The one on the right is what Cathedral Weathers gives you with no ENB. The leftmost is what my ENB does to it before being configured for that weather. This a mild case, but hopefully it gives a better idea of how much control ENB has over the image... and what I'm actually doing. A lot of weathers roll out like this with this ENB - often it is new to the mod, so the profile is "zeroed-out" completely. Other times, the colors for the mod it was set-up for originally are just completely different, despite looking similar, different layers almost play different roles. The really cloudy/foggy/stormy weathers are very difficult to get right because of all of those different fog layers behaving so differently. And then the sky parameters seem to go into quantum operating states. You get bizarre colors and flipped silhouettes. I've seen much worse lol. When I fix it, it will look more like the other foggy, gray screenshot in this post, instead of AstroRim.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 2, 2020)

HossHuge said:


> Played a few missions last night with my sons.  It's pretty frantic and gets your heart pumping.  We all thought it was just like L4D with a few improvements.  You know it's free right now, right?


Yeah, I guess I can’t argue with that price!


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Apr 2, 2020)

A compiled screenshots of the new seasonal ornaments for the armor, shotgun & SMG. (will put as thumbnail)


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 2, 2020)

Back into Pathfinder: Kingmaker. A few dozen hours in and once again arrived at the end of the Season of Bloom, which is where my last playthrough pretty much ended (burned out from it).

But now... totally reinvigorated after having played earlier D&D-like cRPGs... Pathfinder has so many quality of life features compared to ye olde Baldurs Gate and NWN (and spinoffs). I'm actually digging the Kingdom building now, which really is a careful game of timing your events right and meanwhile getting stuff done on the adventure map.

I've also finally figured out how to get effective melee combatants in the party. Got a trippin' Rogue- spellcaster that can pretty much Trip anything that has legs now, and carrying a massive elven curved blade for good measure  (Yes, it can sneak attack with two handers). Found a use for Teamwork Feats (totally glossed over in first playthrough)... this shit is really deep. I'm still discovering new tricks within my current party setup... and it contains just a small handful of the two dozen classes you can pick.

If you're still waiting anxiously on BG3 and/or like similar games... you just have to get into Pathfinder Kingmaker and give it time to mature. Its an acquired taste. But it tastes DAMN GOOD. Make sure you have a few hundred hours to spare though.

It also looks the part, and yes, I like Aasimar 

Basically, if you've played NWN2; Storm of Zehir campaign, you can expect similar here. A free roam, quest guided world map comprised of separate, small maps with events, a home town and connected assets with their own progression path. What Pathfinder stacks on top of that, is sheer size and depth, and full on kingdom management. Quests generally emerge from advancing your Kingdom's stats, the storyline connected to that and a bunch of other triggers. Its pretty dynamic, which is cool; last playthrough I was in the same chapter and quest as below, but at 550 'game days' in, now I'm only at day 311 and progressed further.

What's really cool about this game is that it doesn't hold your hand too much. You can easily run into a level 18 wyrm (you actually do, if you go out exploring, pretty quickly) as a level 6 party. Its entirely up to you whether or not you take on such a challenge. No linearity and no level scaling. It really is like a pen and paper RPG with total freedom.

Last playthrough Kingdom management was going downhill (too many problems to attend to, which drops Kingdom stats and pushes you further back along progression, slowly spiralling out of control) at this point. Now, everything is smooth as butter and I actually have 'time' to improve my cities and council advisors (NPCs) further. Its a challenging game, but it feels really good to get on top of things.


----------



## Chomiq (Apr 2, 2020)

During the week I farm away in Stardew Valley. Just throw some podcast in the background and hours go by.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 2, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> I mean, who needs a better Skyrim when people have already made it? Right? There are even some focused people working really hard (and largely succeeding) to bring Morrowind and Oblivion to Skyrim's engine. And then maybe people can mod that, too! Maybe asking certain things of Bethesda is looking to the wrong people...
> 
> Do you think Bethesda knows? I think they gotta kinda know it, right?



Bethesda knows, but Todd himself is clearly still in denial. That is why we got FO76. Its also why we got Elder Scrolls Online. You can't reasonably mod that to make it better, and the files are not transferrable to any other TES game. A nice little walled garden/cash cow. Its going to be a real surprise what they will do with TESVI, but I reckon it will be FO76 all over again. A weird mess of forced online with private server capability. They will try to shove that up our throat again, and if you buy premium sub, you can mod it as you like. Just you wait...  They've already got a unified launcher.

Beautiful pics man. I'd never be able to delve into that as much as you. But... if you ever get a nice rounded package of visual mods together...I'm dying to copy it from you


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 2, 2020)

stuartb04 said:


> about 2 hours of gameplay i reckon.


Only two hours to finish the game?


----------



## Hnykill22 (Apr 2, 2020)

Fallout 4 heavily modded with new i7 9700K, RTX 2070 Super, DDR4 3600mhz.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 2, 2020)

FremenDar666 said:


> Is there a mod for RE3 Remake where it alters Jill to be Julia Voth? The actress/model who lent her likeness to REmake, Revelations, 6? I'd prefer to do that.


I did read somewhere that there is a mod which replaces RE3 to REmake's Jill. I have to put it too, since she's hella hot in REmake. 

e: Yay, more rare drops in FF IV (those hella rare tails with 0.4% drop rate), sucks though that I don't have that augment which would double that drop rate.


----------



## Chomiq (Apr 2, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> I did read somewhere that there is a mod which replaces RE3 to REmake's Jill. I have to put it too, since she's hella hot in REmake.
> 
> e: Yay, more rare drops in FF IV (those hella rare tails with 0.4% drop rate), sucks though that I don't have that augment which would double that drop rate.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 2, 2020)

Chomiq said:


>


Still needs her beret and push-ups, but looks great already.


----------



## kapone32 (Apr 2, 2020)

Well I pulled the trigger on World War Z and it prompted me to try some other Zombie killing games. The graphics on World War z are great and the action is over the top but since I started playing Dead Rising 4 I must say that I enjoy the gameplay in that game more than World War Z. Next on my radar is to finish House of the Dying Sun. What I would really like is a space sim not unlike Starlancer with a mission tree like Colony Wars (PS1).


----------



## Regeneration (Apr 2, 2020)

Warcraft III online community is still alive, kicking, and sometimes, desyncing.


----------



## stuartb04 (Apr 2, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Only two hours to finish the game?


no no no

i mean i have only played about 2 hours of gameplay last year.
and all was fine with the game then.

booted it up this week and i am confronted with dark screen bug


----------



## Frick (Apr 2, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> Can you recommend any mods?



Missed this, but a very emphatic "no". No. Mods are for third and beyond playthrough, and even then "no". Besides, as said, it has hold up really well, in every way.



robot zombie said:


> I felt like playing Skyrim, but also wanted to shoot stuff. So I fired up FO4.
> 
> I've always kinda felt like it was a step back. It's more obvious when you've been playing Skyrim a lot. Movement is pretty bad. Motion is fine. I'm looking at an even 60 and things moving on-screen are smooth. Directing the camera just is not. It's not stutter. It just feels jerky and... uniformly not smooth. The lighting and general front-end are significantly more advanced... and yet worse implemented. Skyrim's rendering techniques are significantly dated compared to FO4's, but they look better.
> 
> ...



But more importantly, how do you find the writing?

Anyway purchased Imperator: Rome, downloading now. Shall see what it's like, user reviews are really harsh ... but frankly users are technically the worst kind of people apart from youths.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 2, 2020)

i love my mother .... she know me better than myself ... she did send me a CD key via Whatsapp .... didn't say what it was just added a "  " at the end of the message ...

i redeem it ... and it was...

CODE VEIN!!!!!!!!

well  i start a game (after sending back a message to my mother with a lot of  in it ) male ... well they kinda look androgynous ... i do the tutorial and the following until i get to the base ...


IO is just too much 


and i restart one female right after (and a modding session via Nexus UE4 FTW!)

yeah ... i'm also a fan of "Demon Slayer: Kimetsu no Yaiba" ...


Spoiler: i need to work a bit on the appearance









i found the mask a bit bland ... sooooo MOD!


looks bloody awesome!


progressing the story

(non standard Mia .... you guessed it ...  MOD!!!")

Claw and Hound blood veil looks good but


Thorn variante looks soooo much badass



yeah i guess that should be good like that ...


definitely getting the season pass next (yep that's the base game but i do not complain about it   )

also my first Dark Souls like game ... once getting used to have your ass handed by every mobs and a bit of grind later ... that game is 64 kinds of badass


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 2, 2020)

Soon..


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 3, 2020)

ok ... i need to sleep 4:30AM ... 

BUT!
i managed to get her right ... (imho) 


also i fooled around with the Photo mode .... 


stupidly hilarious 


and then i noticed i was freaking tired ... when i ... 


bursted out in laughter at that trademark pose .... because : 

indeed it is cult for many peoples


----------



## robot zombie (Apr 3, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Bethesda knows, but Todd himself is clearly still in denial. That is why we got FO76. Its also why we got Elder Scrolls Online. You can't reasonably mod that to make it better, and the files are not transferrable to any other TES game. A nice little walled garden/cash cow. Its going to be a real surprise what they will do with TESVI, but I reckon it will be FO76 all over again. A weird mess of forced online with private server capability. They will try to shove that up our throat again, and if you buy premium sub, you can mod it as you like. Just you wait...  They've already got a unified launcher.


Ahaha, sad but probably true. It's been a steadily accumulating business model shift that could be said to go back before TESV. I refuse to believe that Todd doesn't clearly understand that 'paid mod' is the opposite of a mod and more like a thinly veiled cash shop selling 3rd-party DLC. There is just no way he could be missing the history of modding. He's in a better position than anyone else in the industry to be able to see it. I think other people sense it, too. People see him lying through his teeth - he knows what people want, but Bethesda does such a terrible job of delivering that we can only assume they're not trying to... because that hasn't been the company they've wanted to be for years. They're just trapped in their old image at this point. Todd only wishes he could forget about Bethesda's luminous past as one of the greats. "For the gamers." can be such a double-edged sword.

The irony there for me, is that I have donated to mod authors I thought were doing awesome stuff. I can't give that same money to Bethesda knowing they'd devour the ecosystem those awesome authors exist in if they could figure out how. I think Todd knows they're losing it, is betting on not needing it, but doesn't want things to slide off too fast for things to stabilize. The sad part is, that would probably work... ditching that identity cuts out a lot of roadblocks, even if it also closes doors.

Nobody ever gives Zenimax enough credit for putting a gun to their heads. It's been a steady rebranding... or in a sense a dissolution of core brand identity. To me, that's pretty obviously a major component to all of these cash-grab strategies. Meanwhile, the meat of the games for the people who adored their GOTY-winners and built up this crazy strong, active, and competent community keeping interest in their games going for absurd amounts of time, has become more of an afterthought. They must make a lot of cash, but looking at the games, the budgets and deadlines are more like a lower-grade indie. I wouldn't even give it AA cred. Back in the day, Bethesda didn't have a ton of money, so of course it was never bleeding-edge, top-production-quality stuff, but one thing they always did was put a ton of time into their games - and they did seem to have a strong ethos for the direction of their games, carefully picking only people who genuinely shared it. Everyone would contribute things... sort of like the modding community itself does.

That's the thing... the same things about the engine that make us able to mod the shit out of it, I believe, were also used by people on their team to try ideas and pass them around, even if it maybe wasn't what they were 'on' for. Hence why it takes more time to make those games, and why technical polish is lacking. It allows them to have a totally different outlook and approach to making their games. It's more organic and I think that's what made them so unique. With that emergent gameplay and malleable engine, anyone can just think of things and they can be in the game. No doubt that impacted production big time.

Now, being known as the people who brought us those TES games and generally solid 3D Fallout games is kind of hurting them. It looks like they're trying to be one of those outfits that dips into everything without standing out too much. There are tons of these and they make a lot of cash for very little input. The problem is that when the only thing people know you for is being the 'salt of the earth' dev company, they tend not to have that shit! Companies who've only ever been that mediocre type of studio that cranks out forgettable moneymakers don't get that same hate... because who really cares? People who are interested in titles that really stand out aren't following that stuff at all. It's not for them.

That's why I've said I almost wish they would give Fallout to someone who wants to make a Fallout game. The Fallout games they make now are only "Fallout" in branding. They're better off without Fallout and Fallout is better off without them, if these are the kinds of games they want to make. They're having huge problems right now because they're pretending they're still that company, but they're not. Pissing off fans, and then the people on the other side don't care about the branding - they just know the notoriety from afar. Bethesda knows they're not taking GOTY anytime soon. It's like they can't figure out what to go for. It's become such a weird charade.

If that old culture is still present with them, I don't see it. Zenimax, to me, was like a cancer slowly consuming the company it was born of. Though to be fair, it's probably because every time I think of Zenimax, I think of this picture of thier CEO. 



I mean, doesn't he just look a guy who knows what fans of Bethesda's classics want?



> Beautiful pics man. I'd never be able to delve into that as much as you. But... if you ever get a nice rounded package of visual mods together...I'm dying to copy it from you


Thanks dude, I definitely put in the time! And yeah... I said I wouldn't do something like that with FO4 because it has too many problems and the modding scene isn't going strong enough imo. Skyrim, I'd really like to get something together for  

A megamod would work with torrents. The problem there is all of the authors. I'd rather people go support them directly, and I'm sure they would, too.  It's not my place to distribute their work. One day, Vortex might have a feature like that... they're working on a way to fully back-up whole mod setups. Like... it's tied to your account, so you can install Vortex on any machine and it will pull a carbon copy of everything. But that's a maybe next year thing, at best.

Once I have a rock-solid setup to reference, I'd like to use it to put together a 'modlist' style guide and break everything down section by section, something to make it easy. It is possible to do without delving too far in. The hard part is actually curating, matching stuff up, and weeding out bugs. You have to want to mod a good bit to do those things, but it doesn't take nearly as long when someone else has done that part. I myself can put together a good, largely problem-free mod rollout with a few hundred mods in half of an afternoon. And that's not an "I'm so good at this!" thing, haha. It's just that when you know what to grab and how to put it together, the actual step-by-step is pretty rudimentary. I have a workflow. That's 90% of the battle. Nobody who writes those things ever talks about it. It's not a mystical thing at all. Skyrim mods are so mature at this point - most things as far as visuals go tend to work fine.

I want to put it together as a reference for people who are more into it already and just want curated mods, but also have something that can be done in chunks for those who aren't, or don't necessarily want to be in too deep... where you can start with a really good base and decide how far you wanna take it as you play. I think that's the best way. Start with a handful and just enjoy it for a while. At some point, you'll see something you want to change, and I might have a good, easy enough answer for it. It's way too easy to immediately burn out going for too much at once. I think that's what gives the impression of greater difficulty, even though it never really has to be.

I've been distracted fucking with weather and ENB too much lately  I think at this point I'm pretty set on getting RudyENB adapted over to Cathedral Weathers, with some tasteful changes, just because proper ENB treatment is so needed. Getting ENB to play nice with it is just posing problems for a lot of people due to certain things it does differently. I've been picking at the mod itself and I think I'm starting to see where the difficulties are. Most other weather mods have top-tier ENB... Cathedral deserves to have one too, even if it needs a patch to work. I don't think it was designed for ENB... it just happens to work insanely well a good bit of the time. I think people on the Nexus might appreciate a decent port/fork. I'm not pro enough to go all in, but I can do that at least.

I'd love to have that as part of a list/guide. It's just become an irreplaceable part of the look I have for the game. If I was going to put a list out there and people wanted my screenshots, it would almost be the most important part! From there it's mostly just about fancy textures and meshes.

The general plan is to have a decently detailed modlist with a few different approaches a person can take, depending on investment and skill. Simple/good or whole hog, down to utter tedium. Something also worth posting on the Nexus. Coming back into it this year and seeing the stuff people are doing in 2020 has been inspiring. A lot of good, new stuff is really bringing things together in the game. I want to be able to share that with people who are interested... there just is no easy way to tabulate a modding setup due to variables and differences in how people operate. An instructional showcase is all I got. *shrug*

It's high up on my list of things to accomplish right now, though. I can say that much. I feel like if I can do that, I don't have to feel guilty about all of the time I put into modding old games


----------



## Frick (Apr 3, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> That's why I've said I almost wish they would give Fallout to someone who wants to make a Fallout game. The Fallout games they make now are only "Fallout" in branding. They're better off without Fallout and Fallout is better off without them, if these are the kinds of games they want to make. They're having huge problems right now because they're pretending they're still that company, but they're not. Pissing off fans, and then the people on the other side don't care about the branding - they just know the notoriety from afar. Bethesda knows they're not taking GOTY anytime soon. It's like they can't figure out what to go for. It's become such a weird charade.



Very much this.


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Apr 3, 2020)

Just finished Doom Eternal, surprisingly my system was able to play it smoothly on nightmare, with textures set to high due to only having a 4GB card. Loved the humans packed in to cages with their arms hanging out, looked pretty mad for sure.

I'd rate it as: 

Graphics: 9/10 - ID outdone themselves with IDTech 7, environments are amazingly detailed, so is pretty much everything else.
Sound: 9/10 - Solid sound design, satisfying noises when things are being chainsawed, especially Arachnotrons. 
Enemies: 8/10 - Insane variety of demons, love the retro-modern design so they look more like their Doom 90's counterparts.
Overall: 8.5/10 - Loved almost the entire game, except that Marauder asshole which was like playing against someone online using "teh hax"


----------



## Regeneration (Apr 3, 2020)

Waiting for defragmentation to end


----------



## denixius (Apr 3, 2020)

After two years, I wanted to give it a shot for The Bard's Tale Trilogy Remastered. I can say that I'm really enjoying!

It's tough and old-school. At first, it seems the game giving you lots of gold, but when it comes to reviving or immediate heal for your allies you need much more gold than you loot. So, you may want to use your gold wisely. Also, almost house has something to offer you; there might be encounters, new allies, loots and even guided mouth to give you guidance about the world you are wandering. If you stand on the streets by doing nothing you may encounter with foes! Also, when you walk on the streets, you may find some allies who want to join your party. So, consider them, too.

I advise you to discover every house and every corner in the game before entering the towers or dungeons. Order your characters wisely and consider their attributes, powers and other things by ordering them in your party. I highly recommend you to order like this for your first part; (1) Rogue, (2) Warrior, (3) Paladin, (4) Monk, (5) Bard, (6) Sorcerer and (7) Mage. You can either use premade characters or create your own. Always carry a lamp or torch, because you will need them in the dungeons and some of the towers, also in the night. Towers and dungeons contain lots of traps and encounters; always use your Trap Zap skill before you move, and keep your character with the highest Luck as a lead. Intelligence characters, such as Mage, Sorcerer, Wizard, and etc. will learn Buff skills, so use them wisely to your characters.

You may die a lot, but keep spawn new characters instead of reviving them; of course, if their levels are high revive them.

Cheers!


----------



## EntropyZ (Apr 3, 2020)

I'm still just 25 hours in Dragon Age: Inquisition, it's so much longer than Origins, I think 'cause I'm trying to explore, find and collect everything that can be taken in the world. I'm giving the game a second chance. I think I should have picked the mage, didn't know magic had a lot more impact than I thought.




My horse is broken... Haha.

In other news, I found out about Clone hero, which is a Unity engine based game that almost simulates Guitar Hero III: Legends of Rock to a tee with elements from other games. The devs have a discord and there's one for custom songs that people can add freely. Getting songs to play is easier than ever. I've gone back to my teen years, jamming out to nice tunes. I'm still using my keyboard instead of a controller. There's a way to convert songs from Phase Shift.

10000th post in the thread was made guys! Good job all of ya.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 3, 2020)

10'002 then ...

Code Vein is awesome .... no matter how much you level up and grind ... mobs still utterly destroy you at the smallest mistake 

i guess it's time to use a new Blood Veil ... i noticed they had festives blood veil, xmas themed and some halloween content plus one DLC was free with the install which hilariously enough was the Pre Order DLC, i can't help but wonder how my mother got her hand on a pre order code so long after the game release 


that's a lot of free stuff for a standard edition (ok ... pre order but pre order was Venous Claw BV ) and one interesting thing, the "tailed" xmas BV is actually the Spear one and the Thorn is a new type ...

and god it is gorgeous (good for fending off multiple enemies )

basic drain attack


parry mode


special drain combo


worth it! stay idle a moment sitting or on bed and your char fall asleep 


glorious PC gaming race ... no stutter no drop under 60 (while console have it since the last update ... hilarious ) and also modding ... something which console will not have natively (OG Xbox FTW WOOOOOOH! my Morrowind looked soooooo much better than vanilla at the time ... )


----------



## Calmmo (Apr 3, 2020)

P5R - 12h in and still at the first palace..
Found a "nice" little infinite SP bug too, which is.. nice? I guess.


----------



## stuartb04 (Apr 3, 2020)

So gave up trying to sort the RE2 dark screen bug and thought i would give gears 5  ago.

all ultra settings and performance isnt bad at all.

enjoying it so far.

Oh and stay safe peeps


----------



## Chomiq (Apr 3, 2020)

Calmmo said:


> P5R - 12h in and still at the first palace..
> Found a "nice" little infinite SP bug too, which is.. nice? I guess.
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah 12h in is really nothing. Persona is a timesink, 70h+ to finish first run. That's for regular one, Royal has an extra semester so I'd imagine around 100h total.

Still haven't installed mine, I'm torn between this and Yakuza 4. Not to even mention Catherine: Full Body which I haven't even unboxed since purchase (limited steel book edition).


----------



## MaxiPro800 (Apr 3, 2020)

I hope this MUGEN Multiverse screenshot tells you absolutely everything 




Winners: "Uncle Joel" & Haruhi Suzumiya
Losers: Akko (LWA) & DIO


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 3, 2020)

Streamed RE3 for about 2½ hours and damn, I'm lovin' it! I didn't even bother to try using keyboard and mouse, IMO gamepad is the way to go with games like those.



Spoiler



I got to the police station with Carlos.


----------



## Assimilator (Apr 3, 2020)

Metro Exodus is finally on Steam and 50% off until April 6. Been playing it in between job hunting (thanks coronavirus) and while it's very different to the previous two games, it's still quite enjoyable. Story is dumb though.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 3, 2020)

Call of Duty MW is doing a Free Multiplayer weekend...
You have to download Battle.net as well as Call of Duty Warzone which are also free.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 4, 2020)

EntropyZ said:


> I'm still just 25 hours in Dragon Age: Inquisition, it's so much longer than Origins, I think 'cause I'm trying to explore, find and collect everything that can be taken in the world. I'm giving the game a second chance. I think I should have picked the mage, didn't know magic had a lot more impact than I thought.
> View attachment 150236
> My horse is broken... Haha.
> 
> ...



Don't worry about the mage. It gets real fun when you get to mix and match classes later on. Unlock companions and get your fortress going and the game really kicks off.


----------



## FremenDar666 (Apr 4, 2020)

Finally purchased over the week (earlier to current): WOLFENSTEIN II: The New Colossus; WOLFENSTEIN: The Old Blood; FALLOUT 4: Game of the Year Edition; Ori and the Blind Forest - Definitive Edition; RESIDENT EVIL 1 Remake Remaster, RESIDENT EVIL 0 HD REMASTER; RESIDENT EVIL 4 HD Ultimate; SATELLITE REIGN. All on Steams. More with GOG including tons of free games too.

Gonna random screenshots soon. Of course with RE1 Remastering which will have mods.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 4, 2020)

FremenDar666 said:


> Finally purchased over the week (earlier to current): WOLFENSTEIN II: The New Colossus; WOLFENSTEIN: The Old Blood; FALLOUT 4: Game of the Year Edition; Ori and the Blind Forest - Definitive Edition; RESIDENT EVIL 1 Remake Remaster, RESIDENT EVIL 0 HD REMASTER; RESIDENT EVIL 4 HD Ultimate; SATELLITE REIGN. All on Steams. More with GOG including tons of free games too.
> 
> Gonna random screenshots soon. Of course with RE1 Remastering which will have mods.


RE4 is still as awesome as it was 15 years ago. That's why it doesn't need a modern remake IMO, the HD Ultimate version looks good and there's Xbox button indicators; what more could you need? 

Ah, you got RE0 too, I played it pretty much last year but then I got stuck and I just quit it. I should continue it, for what I played it (Steam says 6 hours), I liked it.


----------



## oobymach (Apr 4, 2020)

Built a gigantic megaman at the back of my base in Satisfactory.


----------



## FremenDar666 (Apr 4, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> RE4 is still as awesome as it was 15 years ago. That's why it doesn't need a modern remake IMO, the HD Ultimate version looks good and there's Xbox button indicators; what more could you need?
> 
> Ah, you got RE0 too, I played it pretty much last year but then I got stuck and I just quit it. I should continue it, for what I played it (Steam says 6 hours), I liked it.


I used to own all 3 of the RESIDENT EVIL games I bought for Steam when I used to have my GameCube. The NGC I owned I had the component cables with the black plastic. Bought it along with the original XBOX, also with component cables, way back in the early 2000s when I was in my early 20s. Great to have these games again. I'm modding Rebecca Chambers in 0 to closely mirror her appearance from the GameCube release, grabbed it from moddb, and no clue which mods I'll grab for 4, if any. Completed all three on GCN and Dolphin emulator but might as well.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 4, 2020)

FremenDar666 said:


> I used to own all 3 of the RESIDENT EVIL games I bought for Steam when I used to have my GameCube. The NGC I owned I had the component cables with the black plastic. Bought it along with the original XBOX, also with component cables, way back in the early 2000s when I was in my early 20s. Great to have these games again. I'm modding Rebecca Chambers in 0 to closely mirror her appearance from the GameCube release, grabbed it from moddb, and no clue which mods I'll grab for 4, if any. Completed all three on GCN and Dolphin emulator but might as well.


Never had Gamecube or Xbox myself, I was into PS2 then and I like PS2 still. One friend had Gamecube though and another one had Xbox, it sucked since we couldn't borrow games back then as a kid. 

I'd like to have REmake's Jill looks and outfit for RE3, I'd even pay a little bit for a DLC like that.. I installed a mod but lol, I just started the game via Steam instead of the mod manager, so I played with the RE3 look. Changed to classic outfit though, probably a pre-order bonus, dunno.


----------



## robot zombie (Apr 4, 2020)

Frick said:


> But more importantly, how do you find the writing?


Tough one to answer. I can tell you that right from the jump I thought the main storyline wasn't gonna be great. So much I could get into there. The whole thing is basically a whole meme from start to finish. It's the most ridiculous, ineffectual, and campy thing I've encountered in a good while. Just really weak, all around. That was supposed to be the most serious side of things, showing how harsh the world really is and laying down the core themes... but being as weak as it was, it left only all of the goofy shit to prop things up, which made the whole game feel like one big joke. Fallout has always had quirky humor, but if that's all it ever had going for it, it would never have gotten the following it did to begin with.

The briefest way to describe it is as a collection of great ideas missed out on. Between all of the potentially interesting characters and potentially interesting factions, and the dearth of preexisting lore already available for all of this stuff, a lot of cool things could have been worked in. But it was almost more written to make you feel like things were always happening, without much of anything actually happening. There is constant motion with all of these different plot points and one-note factions (that's a big issue for me, too,) and yet, I have a hard time caring.

Seems like they've always struggled with that... since Skyrim at least, and Oblivion to a lesser extent. I think FO4 was where they really started watering down the themes of the franchise. The little stories you can discover, that are never directly told, are much more interesting... if not for that nagging irk of reading implausible terminal entries. Sometimes all I could think was "If this was true, why would anyone write about it in a terminal?" They got lazy with that, IMO. Hard to imagine that people were such serious historical documentarians, constantly putting minutia onto holotapes for nobody. What happened to "Show, don't tell" anyway? Even in Skyrim, I remember reading books and notes for those little mystery-style scenes and still not fully getting it until I explored it another time... because the whole story wasn't spelled out right there. It was more important to explore and contemplate the world... often you needed that context to decipher the possibilities for what may have happened. You often had to bring in things from elsewhere.

There was an actual give and take, you know? In FO4, you just run the holotape and that's pretty much it.

Still, that stuff added much more depth to the FO4 world than any of the main stories or characters did, for me, even only being relegated to self-insulating little tidbits. Far Harbor was a welcome departure, with a much better fleshed-out world revealed directly through the stories and characters. I enjoyed that. If the whole game was on that level of writing, I would take it more seriously.

Otherwise, I don't think it was particularly egregious like many others do... just very, very uninteresting. It shouldn't be that way with Fallout! Fallout worlds, while bleak and dark as hell, were very 'colorful' lived-in places. I didn't get that from FO4. Every group is like a hivemind collective, with one or two defining attributes that are never deviated from among its entire composition. That defining, micro-level conflict just isn't there... the stuff that makes you contemplate why certain things are... or reflect on things you didn't consider.

Take Strong, the helpful super-mutant. He's there to show you that not all super-mutants are the same. But strong is not different from the others... he's so dumb he thinks the milk of human kindness is a real thing. So he sides with humans... in pursuit of that same childish notion of strength and dominion. All of them are exactly the same, which is not how super mutants are by definition. Some are basically just big, dumb, hulk-ass mutants, but some were more intelligent than humans and even beyond intelligence they were complex beings with all sorts of history and a gamut of unique qualities... this stuff is there to work with already! But instead they disregard it to make them all dumb rocket-fodder. They're barely alive at all. What, am I supposed to believe they just hang out in ruins all day and wait for humans to shoot? Because that's all I ever see of them. If we're talking about building this big, lived-in, post-apocalyptic world, that's not very compelling or convincing.

This is just one example. Everything is kinda like that. All of the factions and towns are like that, too. Every person is singular in purpose and never is any real nuance built up through them. You learn a little more about them, annnnd.... none of it means anything. In the older games, you learned a ton about the world itself through the characters and the groups. And the experience was seamless.... you didn't consciously notice how it was inserting the world into your head - it wasn't earmarked or beat over your head. In FO4, they were all just sort of there to move you through the game. Just drilling the same basic things into you over and over again. It's all just used to direct you to places and mechanics. There's a certain way they want you to play their open-world game, and the writing serves only that.

Bizarre when you have so much interaction in a game and it still feels implacably empty. I still enjoy a lot of the lore, but on the whole I don't particularly care for the writing at all. I hate using terms like this because of how non-descriptive they are, but all I can think to say is that it feels insincere. Too many ideas fail to justify or substantiate their existence at all. There is very little I toss-out in ES... but I find myself dismissing a lot of things in FO4, just because they are useless. Everything is just kind of there and it's like "Welp, there it is! Yep, that's wanna them Fallouts, for sure."

I think the big problem has to do with Bethesda's general writing approach. It works for some things... they basically come up with a lot of elements that are sort of a mix-n-match affair. It can work as a strength... all of the mystery and unreliable narration can pull you in and get you using your imagination. But it's no good for cohesive worlds/storylines. With FO4 they tried to create a more definitive pipeline with a pretty set timeline full of concrete/definitive stuff. And while being only mediocre at that, it also sucked a lot of the fun out of exploring and experiencing that mishmash, emergent side of the world. It feels awkward, the way it always tries to tether you. I think they tried to play it safe with the level of direction and just screwed it all up. ES games work as grab bags, because that's kind how they've always been structured, and it's a BIG bag with a lot of stuff in it. Fallout wasn't originally that way and I think trying to start from that and do more of their own thing with it just holds the whole thing back.

I honestly don't think they have the chops to write a good Fallout game... not even for their most successful gameplay models. Not geared for it at all. Definitive exposition WITH choice-driven gameplay and worldbuilding just isn't their strength. Never really has been, but it wasn't as much of an issue, as it was so little of the focus that you still had a full game if you ignored most of it. They could get away with shallow writing for the hashed-out stuff because that's not what anybody plays their games for - it was just a basic skeleton - a couple of paths you could take to get to the real attractions in the game. That's probably why people play it over and over again... past a certain point they don't care about the story anymore. The writing did not exist simply to tell that story and if anything the story was a small part of the writing. People enjoy the world and lore gotten elsewhere. But it's like in Fallout, they abandon that side of the writing to try to show you something specific, which it just so turns out they aren't great at. Not surprising... nor necessarily pessimistic... just saying they bet on the wrong things to make the writing fully work for those games. They wrote the wrong stories for FO4.

It's cliche to say, but Obsidian had a better grasp of storytelling by miles. That felt like a Fallout game with Bethesda gameplay. It was great for Fallout and Bethesda fans alike and made for one hell of a proof of concept for a good, open-ended 3D Fallout. FO4 feels like an ES title with all of the soul sucked-out, and Fallout stickers slapped-on. "Elder Scrolls with guns." Only this time they tried to make the core story the whole focus, forgetting that they didn't know how to write one and also retain the strengths of past writing from their beloved ES series. They took the worst from both when they tried to do that.

I think in a non-Fallout game, a lot of the things they tried with FO4's writing could have worked... but what they wanted to write was both holding back and being held back by Fallout itself. It just made no sense to me, why they would choose a Fallout game to try the things they did with the writing.

As time goes by, it's becoming more obvious to me that nobody writing for their Fallout games has any connection to the source. The way everything is written, it's like they do understand what Fallout is on superficial level, but really ONLY on that level... and they just pumped FO4 full of that, ad nauseum. Always telling you it's a Fallout game... never giving you a chance to dive in and experience it as one.

ES has had it's saving grace in the fact that Michael Kirkbride still contributes to the lore pool pretty heavily, in spite of not officially working for them. He loves that shit and has written some of the most brilliant lore the series has had to offer. Fallout doesn't have its own Michael Kirkbride...


It's like how in the fantasy genres there's this deeply embedded practice of taking Tolkien's tropes/archetypes and building something completely out of those things, without using them to thier full potential or inserting enough interesting new ideas to give the work a reason for being, let alone standing anywhere near Tolkien's own works. But if you do that, people will, at a minimum, call you a fantasy writer. The older Fallouts are Tolkien's writing. The newer Fallouts are to that what "generic Tolkien loveletter #1036938." is to Tolkien himself. And people do call it a Fallout game. Fallout 4 is a loveletter to a body of fiction that already changed its phone number.


----------



## Calmmo (Apr 4, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Yeah 12h in is really nothing. Persona is a timesink,* 70h+* to finish first run. That's for regular one, Royal has an extra semester so I'd imagine around 100h total.
> 
> Still haven't installed mine, I'm torn between this and Yakuza 4. Not to even mention Catherine: Full Body which I haven't even unboxed since purchase (limited steel book edition).



70hours? Double that and it might start to _approach _the real number. Finishing in under 100h is a speedrun  (for me, i tend to be preeeety slow)

I haven't bought the Yakuza PS4 pack 3-5. Waiting for a discount on it. If there was one I missed it


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Apr 4, 2020)

It's been a while since I played my Feed The Beast Ultimate Minecraft 1.4.7 world.
Started this one in 2016 and it's by far my longest-running save game, so being a modded game there's a lot of stuff going on.

The biofuel factory is the main attraction:







Spoiler: More Pictures



Wider view of the underground cave of insanity, with all the automated double-layer sugar cane farms:





Spawn house, also used as small-scale factory:





Wider view of spawn area:





Large-scale factory (cave of insanity is underneath) and room for future expansion:


----------



## Chomiq (Apr 4, 2020)

Calmmo said:


> 70hours? Double that and it might start to _approach _the real number. Finishing in under 100h is a speedrun  (for me, i tend to be preeeety slow)
> 
> I haven't bought the Yakuza PS4 pack 3-5. Waiting for a discount on it. If there was one I missed it


Last I checked it was already down to $40 over here. Launch edition wasn't anything special so you might as well wait for better price.


----------



## Cvrk (Apr 4, 2020)

Back in 2015 with a low-end computer, no updates, no dlcs and the unfinished story, it toked almost 100+ hours from me, to what it was back then a very good game. 

Fast forward 5 years and one huge covid-19 lockdown 









Y'all need to pray for me...
I'm back at it again with the Game of Year Edition, more mods than ever before, better graphics, and time to spend inside the house


----------



## denixius (Apr 4, 2020)

I think I made a mistake in turning back to Total War: Rome 2. I will spend too much time to play the game. Again.

Though, I want to write couple of things...

In Total War: Rome 2, army management in the battle and campaign map requires much more strategy than Rome: Total War. Of course, it was difficult to achieve success without using strategy in Rome: Total War, too, but in Total War: Rome 2, the situation changes a little more different way. In this game, there is the fact that when you take control of the army, soldiers are affected by the events on the battlefield. Therefore, a strategy is required in which they can act with maximum confidence.

Still, I miss the creative and fascinating drawings and long descriptions of soldiers, buildings and generals in Rome: Total War. Total War: Rome 2 offers a major shortcoming in this regard. So, in Rome: Total War, the building you were going to build, the soldier, the diplomat or agent you were going to train had remarkable explanations and dazzling drawings. In Total War: Rome 2, for some reason, they added nothing but a few nonsense icons for the visual details that required it. I think the description part is okay because there is an encyclopedia.

There were too many bugs when the game was first released. So, I think if I was going to list here, I can keep you here for a long time. Fortunately, they quickly fixed these bugs after the game's release. Now with various DLCs, the game offers more playtime and characteristic, but none of these DLCs is amazing like Barbarian Invasion or Alexander. The DLCs allow you to play only a small part of the same game separately.

Overall, Total War: Rome 2 may seem more attractive to those who are new to the Total War series. I can say that it is much more effective with its high-quality soldier animations, designs and improved army and state administration elements. However, Total War: Rome 2 will never be able to give pleasure like Rome: Total War.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 4, 2020)

wolfaust said:


> I think I made a mistake in turning back to Total War: Rome 2. I will spend too much time to play the game. Again.
> 
> Though, I want to write couple of things...
> 
> ...


Caesar in Gaul DLC is pretty amazing!  For real amazing gameplay, you’ve got to try The Last Roman DLC for TW Attilla.  I think it may be the best thing they have done since the original RTW.  The Romans use a pretty detailed horde mechanic to reclaim the Western Empire that is fantastic.


----------



## denixius (Apr 4, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> Caesar in Gaul DLC is pretty amazing!  For real amazing gameplay, you’ve got to try The Last Roman DLC for TW Attilla.  I think it may be the best thing they have done since the original RTW.  The Romans use a pretty detailed horde mechanic to reclaim the Western Empire that is fantastic.



I have Caesar in Gaul DLC, and yes, I agree with you! They did a great job by developing such DLC. But I don't try The Last Roman DLC yet. I have TW: Attila, I played it a lot, but the DLC is really a dangerous thing nowadays. I will try that one, though. Cheers!


----------



## stuartb04 (Apr 4, 2020)

So when I'm not on the pc I generally chill on the switch. Whilst the missus hogs the TV.
Decided to replay ff7 since I doubt I will play the remake anytime soon. Totally forgot about this part of the game which is quite disturbing to say the least.
Interesting to see how they implement this in the new game!! Anyone want to hazard a guess what aeris will rip off??  lol


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 4, 2020)

Never thought I'd meet a veggie-zombie in RE2 and they take a lot of weaponry to kill. Must be all that chlorophyll.


----------



## FremenDar666 (Apr 4, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Never thought I'd meet a veggie-zombie in RE2 and they take a lot of weaponry to kill. Must be all that chlorophyll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Chrolophyll? More like BORE-OPHYLL!" - Billy Madison


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 4, 2020)

First playthrough of RE3 - done. Played with easiest difficulty because I'm a noob and I admit that. 

But felt like that playing on normal won't be a problem.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 5, 2020)

ahahaah... errrr...

25hrs in Code Vein sunday at 2:37am i got the game Friday  ... (no worries i sleep well my 6 to 8 hrs a day ... mostly ... during the, aherm, day ... )



all preceding area to 100% (and all 3 first depth dungeon too)


reaching a ... FREAKING MAZE custom made for acrophobic peoples ...


i reached my point on what build i like ... well ranged build using the Venous Claw bloodveil Mia Karnstein blood code and her signature weapon  is quite fun (juste need to make a post-it about Fusillade Rondo skill ... that has a tendency to send me in the abysse ... got killed more by that than any other things in the area) basically as long as a mob didn't detect me and i have the initiative : obliteration (con... ultra high ichor cost even using Mia communal gift which lower the overall cost but still cost 20 initially.)


i make my way toward the cathedral ... with extreme pain due to how convoluted the parkour is (and it is parkour ... lot's of jumping down ) i arrive at a neat boss fight, or rather a midboss, i pick up a vestige behind the boss...  turn's out it is my own ... just a bit after halfway into the cathedral area ...


interesting ... ooooohhhh a Piranha V 8x8 APC

(no, it's not a LAV or a Striker ... these 2 are license build Piranha III and IIIC ... Switzerland FTW! )


ok officially addicted ...



Spoiler: woohoo i finally managed to record a perfect counter


----------



## Drone (Apr 5, 2020)

After *360 hours* of walking, running, riding, hiding, falling, rising, nearly drowning, fighting in strange conditions, having suicidal thoughts, paragliding, swimming, searching every nook and cranny,






scaling every mountain, crossing every valley, collapsing in the fields, feeling free, getting trapped, getting ambushed, eating, sleeping, hurting, healing, saving, loading, climbing every single tree,






soaking to the skin, burning, freezing to the bone, trying to do what's right, getting lost in the mazes, jumping from every bridge, searching behind every dune and hill, shedding blood and sweat..






I found all 900 korok seeds. Hetsu can dance now.






LoZ BotW is a masterpiece. Not only they got physics right but they also simulated chemistry effects. Absolutely mind-blowing.






*My exploration of Hyrule is finally over.
THE END*


----------



## hat (Apr 5, 2020)

FF7 right now, because I need all the Steam achievements. I usually don't go achievement hunting like this, however, I would be remiss if I didn't have them all in FF7.

Stalkersoup kinda screwed me over... Clear Sky faction sent me on a job to go kill a Controller and bring back its brain... so I go kill the poor thing, come back, and suddenly the entire faction is hostile to me.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 5, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> Tough one to answer. I can tell you that right from the jump I thought the main storyline wasn't gonna be great. So much I could get into there. The whole thing is basically a whole meme from start to finish. It's the most ridiculous, ineffectual, and campy thing I've encountered in a good while. Just really weak, all around. That was supposed to be the most serious side of things, showing how harsh the world really is and laying down the core themes... but being as weak as it was, it left only all of the goofy shit to prop things up, which made the whole game feel like one big joke. Fallout has always had quirky humor, but if that's all it ever had going for it, it would never have gotten the following it did to begin with.
> 
> The briefest way to describe it is as a collection of great ideas missed out on. Between all of the potentially interesting characters and potentially interesting factions, and the dearth of preexisting lore already available for all of this stuff, a lot of cool things could have been worked in. But it was almost more written to make you feel like things were always happening, without much of anything actually happening. There is constant motion with all of these different plot points and one-note factions (that's a big issue for me, too,) and yet, I have a hard time caring.
> 
> ...



... and then came FO76. This time, they simply removed the NPCs altogether and left it to scraps and leftovers. Literally. The overall theme is sadness, like you're desperately trying to find some purpose in a world with nothing in it. Oh yeah, there are other players... those guys that run around my CAMP while I'm building it... dropping hacked supply caches from vertibirds alll around me because they're bored shitless. Other than that, its a game with factions that are all dead and gone. So now, the pointless writing indeed truly _has _no point. Nothing you do, not even the dropping of nukes, changes the world in any way. Oh yeah, they have some robots and they offer quests... with no consequence at all. I found myself running around an empty military training course, shooting at stuff spawning from nowhere that was supposed to represent some sort of training... but the questions! How do those guys spawn on command, how did that ever work when the world had people in it? Why did the world freeze right after every human was gone, everyone standing around aimlessly for years? Very disturbing. Its like you say, you find pockets of enemies that just stand there for no reason, nor any conceivable idea of why they got there in the first place.

The game's full of weirdness like this. Whiterun, one of the most visited and iconic places in the game. Heavily guarded by enclave robots. Yet just outside the main building, right under the noses of said robots that shoot these very enemies on sight, is a utility building chock full of ghouls, with even some IN SIGHT RANGE on the parking lot outside. The same ghouls that attack the front gate every day and get shot on sight. How does that coexist?

And yet, for all the emptiness, what they did manage to do is have you backtrack to the same god forsaken places of nothing to find every mob respawned every single god damn time you went there. And because that really doesn't kill immersion enough, they also spawn a bunch of mobs on your camp every time you log in. Okay!


----------



## Cvrk (Apr 5, 2020)

EntropyZ said:


> I'm still just 25 hours in Dragon Age: Inquisition, it's so much longer than Origins, I think 'cause I'm trying to explore, find and collect everything that can be taken in the world. I'm giving the game a second chance. I think I should have picked the mage, didn't know magic had a lot more impact than I thought.



Oh yeah, playing a mage character makes all the difference in the dialog. If you really wanna go bananas, try mage elf.

I got mage human female. 20 hours in so far. I added a few mods to make the char look better and other esthetic stuff. Also a mod for fast looting (removes the animation).
If you wanna get the best gear, it's a sad grind fest. The game was made using the loot box system that back in 2014 EA was milking still. I play it as normal difficulty, so far I died a few times because i ventured in areas that the mobs are level to high.

I am so glad that they postponed DA4 for next year. I really hope they bring back another "game of the year". They just can't fail with this one

@GreiverBlade man a gave up on Code Vein so fast. It's not even close to Dark Souls 3....just so empty. Purchased the deluxe edition with the new dlc and all the upcoming stuff too. I lost interest in this game so fast...and spent so much money on it.
I only played it because of the coop. If it wasn't for my friend dragging me along and getting me pass the boss fights....


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 5, 2020)

Drone said:


> After *360 hours* of walking, running, riding, falling, rising, nearly drawing, fighting in strange conditions, having suicidal thoughts, paragliding, swimming, searching every nook and cranny,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow man, my last Zelda experience was Ocarina of Time (N64)... and yet, these screenshots bring it right back to me. Still has a magical feel to it, even in its low res compared to what is normal today.

Well done, 360 hours is quite a long haul


----------



## Drone (Apr 5, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Wow man, my last Zelda experience was Ocarina of Time (N64)... and yet, these screenshots bring it right back to me. Still has a magical feel to it, even in its low res compared to what is normal today.
> 
> Well done, 360 hours is quite a long haul



My first Zelda game is Ocarina of Time 3D (I never played original or any other N64 games) but I definitely can say that many things in BotW just scream "hey, I'm from OoT".

I agree 360 hours is a long time. I played an hour every day, sometimes two hours, so these 360 hours took me 8 months or something. I don't regret a single second.  I installed Hero's  Path DLC. It shows all the places where I've been (green lines). It retraces each and every step I've ever made. If I press 'play' button on the map it will show my entire 300+ hours gameplay. I don't think I've ever seen any video game with such amazing feature. Here's my screenshot:


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 5, 2020)

Cvrk said:


> @GreiverBlade man a gave up on Code Vein so fast. It's not even close to Dark Souls 3....just so empty. Purchased the deluxe edition with the new dlc and all the upcoming stuff too. I lost interest in this game so fast...and spent so much money on it.
> I only played it because of the coop. If it wasn't for my friend dragging me along and getting me pass the boss fights....


naaaaaaaahhhhhh, nonetheless i can understand your feeling, as for me ... i do not care about Co-op, and oh boy i die a lot on bosses fight until i figure out the pattern they use,
not close to DS3 ... naaaaaaaahhhh, again ... for me it's better    not so much empty as i tend to farm a bit 100% zone and still find new things i passed or that wasn't there in the first run (some npc with trivial but funny request or getting new depth map)

i just care about ...

IO

seriously her weapon is a halberd and named ..... "Dammerung"???? that bring back some memories ...

more precisely ...

aye ... Xenosaga (it was also the name of my Megathron Navy Issue in Eve Online)

finished my own vestige ... that was tough, a boss fight a cutscene (after a huge roaming thru another convoluted maze )


ahhhh okay ... now i know who was the Queenslayer ... it was me all along ...



cathedrale finally reached (although 93% completion )


well their objectives converges ... and that was what she was saying ... ohhhh i get it ... 


ahah i have my new favorite Blood Code, and mhhh basically there was a shortage of Bloodbeads in the world of CV turns out they are not so scarce now ... but the truth behind is more grimm.


nearing 32hrs right now


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 6, 2020)

Mutants finally find lurve in RE2.


----------



## robot zombie (Apr 6, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> ... and then came FO76. This time, they simply removed the NPCs altogether and left it to scraps and leftovers. Literally. The overall theme is sadness, like you're desperately trying to find some purpose in a world with nothing in it.


Wait... so what you're telling me is that it's like Hideaki Anno? FO76 is like Evangelion? Cool. Everyone likes things that challenge their whole existence. Sounds heavy  



> Oh yeah, there are other players... those guys that run around my CAMP while I'm building it... dropping hacked supply caches from vertibirds alll around me because they're bored shitless. Other than that, its a game with factions that are all dead and gone. So now, the pointless writing indeed truly _has _no point. Nothing you do, not even the dropping of nukes, changes the world in any way. Oh yeah, they have some robots and they offer quests... with no consequence at all. I found myself running around an empty military training course, shooting at stuff spawning from nowhere that was supposed to represent some sort of training... but the questions! How do those guys spawn on command, how did that ever work when the world had people in it? Why did the world freeze right after every human was gone, everyone standing around aimlessly for years? Very disturbing. Its like you say, you find pockets of enemies that just stand there for no reason, nor any conceivable idea of why they got there in the first place.


Yeah, sounds about right. They don't seem to get how to string a post-apocalyptic world together, in general. There's no plausible balance of politics, resources, or strategy among the inhabitants in their worlds. You pretty much said it... it's like the world froze for 200 odd years after the bombs dropped. Pretty much nothing has been built-up and it's all 3rd-world. Like, they couldn't even reach feudalism levels of organization anywhere in the world. It's all just like the worst places in fuckin North Africa or something... the civil-war-torn Congo bushland. So everybody just rolls around in garbage for a couple of centuries - letting shit fall apart and never seizing opportunities, I guess. Hence why Diamond City has garbage everywhere... people even keep it in their houses lol. Just big old piles of trash in the corner where you sleep.

The problem is... they're still thinking of it as a straight fantasy game with the writing/gameplay balance. Think about your typical fantasy game... it tends to have a lot of dungeons. There are several dungeon types, each with different sets of enemy types. It's okay for those things to be somewhat arbitrary because it's a fantasy world and for the most part they fit into the camp of 'creatures'. It's just a dungeon. Post-apocalyptic worlds are more complex because we're talking about remnants of a more complex society with friends/enemies often being more complex beings than simple one-note creatures. It just doesn't work that way in sci-fi. Post apocalyptic fantasy definitely needs to be considered sci-fi, meaning you have to substantiate your world and the things in it. Bethesda makes it too 'video gamey' completely killing the things that make a post-apocalyptic deal interesting to begin with. They hit a lot of the right tropes, but never justify them with context. You'd almost think they knew what they were doing, until you really start to look around...

I get that there has to be conflict, too. But the points of conflict in FO4, and seemingly 76, don't make any sense, so there's no tension to it. I made the comparison to North Africa, but if you know anything of the conflicts there, everything has a reason for happening... those people aren't fighting and killing each other for nothing. It's not just happening in random places. There is ALOT of tension between all of these interlocking parts.

Honestly, they could look to that place for good ideas. I mean it! Some places really seem like the actual end of the fucking world. Much more than Fallout does, even though they look shockingly similar visually.



> The game's full of weirdness like this. Whiterun, one of the most visited and iconic places in the game. Heavily guarded by enclave robots. Yet just outside the main building, right under the noses of said robots that shoot these very enemies on sight, is a utility building chock full of ghouls, with even some IN SIGHT RANGE on the parking lot outside. The same ghouls that attack the front gate every day and get shot on sight. How does that coexist?
> 
> And yet, for all the emptiness, what they did manage to do is have you backtrack to the same god forsaken places of nothing to find every mob respawned every single god damn time you went there. And because that really doesn't kill immersion enough, they also spawn a bunch of mobs on your camp every time you log in. Okay!


First off... they have a place called... WHITERUN?! LMAO! Why would they call back to Skyrim for that game? Okay. Is that a real place or something?

But yeah... it's like whenever you have some kind of organized group, they are seemingly oblivious to everything in the world, unless it is specifically written in. None of the individual elements ever branch out to their natural conclusions. You would think those ghouls would just be wiped out. OR maybe they would at least be sufficiently far from their turf to be known but not close enough for offensive tactics. But nope, just plop stuff in everywhere and never talk about it.

It would be like Crips living on a Blood-controlled block, walking around showing colors and everything. And sometimes they fight, but it never changes and nobody gives a shit. Could never happen. But eh, who cares... FALLOUT! DON'T WE ALL LOVE FALLOUT?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 6, 2020)

i swear it's the last post i do about Code Vein ... (until i finish it )

yaaaahhh found a winter coat BV ...

but ... aaaaaahhhhh Io must be chilly ...

(tho hilarious how she ilde with her halberd)

protect... (no, i will not spell it like the dumb trend on the net )

doesn't seems to work ... and quite a pain to walk like that (not that i can ... )

naahhhh i go with solidarity and keep my Hedgehog (EdgyDog more like it ... it's a  Hound BV type )


*while most player would look for skimpy clothing/nude mods for their character and partner .... i am searching for more covering/isolating one for Io .... and there are none * (the clothing in CV are skimpy enough ... seriously ... )


hilarious moment, the first though i had when i got the "Invading Executioner" fight (which was way before the cathedrale)  was .... "oh, frick! the chara designer made Hatsune Miku act like a pole dancer!" turn out i was not the only one to think so ...


Spoiler: well the lookalike factor is hardcore level ... tho her fight is not ... 







all i did was follow logic ... water could be weak to what? well Fire is weak to water but water based "lifeform" are kinda weak to fire ... sooo, my build was to use caster then i farmed to get a lot of ichor concentrate and inherited blazing roar from it then Fire Storm and sprinter from Prometheus and Mercury BC to use them in combination with the Hunter BC, 1st try 1st down (although the rhythmic pattern was interesting to learn and i almost spent all my "regen inducer" and "ichor concentrate" consumable i had farmed )


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 6, 2020)

A year after I finished my second playthrough of Metro Exodus, I’m several hours into Sam’s Story. I’m really enjoying it...oh, and Sam talks, LOL!

No time for screenshot posting, but maybe tomorrow. Flooded Vladivostok is a bit creepy.


----------



## xBruce88x (Apr 6, 2020)

Right now... Life. 

Just had a 2nd kid 3 weeks ago, and I work for FedEx so no work from home for me lol. I did manage to boot a game the other day... Got as far as loading the character customization screen in mass effect 1, but then had to go to the store. 

Really looking forward to getting half life alyx, but my system has no chance of running it... And no headset. 

Maybe I'll get a switch...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 6, 2020)

xBruce88x said:


> Right now... Life.


hardest game ever... always on hard mode ... good work keeping up, i wish you well and safe in these hard time


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 6, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> Wait... so what you're telling me is that it's like Hideaki Anno? FO76 is like Evangelion? Cool. Everyone likes things that challenge their whole existence. Sounds heavy
> 
> 
> Yeah, sounds about right. They don't seem to get how to string a post-apocalyptic world together, in general. There's no plausible balance of politics, resources, or strategy among the inhabitants in their worlds. You pretty much said it... it's like the world froze for 200 odd years after the bombs dropped. Pretty much nothing has been built-up and it's all 3rd-world. Like, they couldn't even reach feudalism levels of organization anywhere in the world. It's all just like the worst places in fuckin North Africa or something... the civil-war-torn Congo bushland. So everybody just rolls around in garbage for a couple of centuries - letting shit fall apart and never seizing opportunities, I guess. Hence why Diamond City has garbage everywhere... people even keep it in their houses lol. Just big old piles of trash in the corner where you sleep.
> ...



Aherm correction. WHITESPRINGS. That is how much it stuck with me. Most iconic place in the game.


----------



## robot zombie (Apr 6, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Aherm correction. WHITESPRINGS. Same thing tho


Eh... Bethesda, Bethasda. A game by any other name would be just as buggy.

Anywho... I was gonna play SOTTR, but between now and the last time I started playing it, it decided to not start anymore. I for some reason decided to try reinstalling it instead of any number of things I could've tried first... so now it's on download and Steam must be pretty overloaded around here right about now, because the download speeds are awful. Usually I can download that whole game in 10-20 minutes, not 2 friggin hours.

So I've been playing Skyrim instead. And now I will be lucky to sleep 4 hours by the time I'm done. I wanted to play SOTTR because it's easier for me to hit a stopping point. My Skyrim game is more involved. I don't want to play SOTTR anymore. I'm officially dug-in. I really envy those work at home folks... or the others at my employer that are on paid leave while I get up in the morning to go to work.

It's like... this is the ONE time when someone can save the world by doing nothing... THAT'S MY FAVORITE THING. But while they stir restlessly in their homes, not knowing what to do with themselves and just wishing they could go somewhere, I still have to work. Give me a chance and I will do good, I swear! I will stay in the house for weeks! I will play ALL video games! So long as dispensaries, liquor stores, and restaurants CONTINUE to deliver, I will do this - for everyone's sake, this is a sacrifice I am able to make. It is only unfortunate that Cyberpunk 2077 got pushed back from April, for all would truly be saved, had it not been so. That could've been the first game to save the world! Instead I will be going to work with a video game hangover. Tell me, WHAT is that doing for ANYONE?! I should be at home, saving lives like my fellow good Americans!


----------



## Flanker (Apr 6, 2020)

GreiverBlade said:


> hardest game ever... always on hard mode ... good work keeping up, i wish you well and safe in these hard time


I hate how there is no check points and reload options in this game. gaaahhhh


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 6, 2020)

Drone said:


> My first Zelda game is Ocarina of Time 3D (I never played original or any other N64 games) but I definitely can say that many things in BotW just scream "hey, I'm from OoT".
> 
> I agree 360 hours is a long time. I played an hour every day, sometimes two hours, so these 360 hours took me 8 months or something. I don't regret a single second.  I installed Hero's  Path DLC. It shows all the places where I've been (green lines). It retraces each and every step I've ever made. If I press 'play' button on the map it will show my entire 300+ hours gameplay. I don't think I've ever seen any video game with such amazing feature. Here's my screenshot:


this reminds me i havent eaten spagetti from quite some time.  
now i have to make spagetti


----------



## ShurikN (Apr 6, 2020)

Playing a bunch of things atm and finished a couple in the past week or so.

Crash Bandicoot N. Sane trilogy is done and dusted. Collected every gem in the first two games, didn't really bother with relics, I got them 20 years ago, no need to do it again. Got everything in the third game tho, as you need to collect every relic and it needs to be gold or platinum in order to get the last gem.
All in all a perfect little blast from the past. Might play it again in 10 or so years  

198X
A really interesting concept where the main protagonist (still haven't found out if it's a boy or a girl) copes with family issues and the loss of his/her father by going to the arcade. There you play a bunch of popular genres like Outrun and R-Type clones or a generic beat-em-up and a dungeon crawler. Unfortunately all the games are unbelievably basic, and not really fun after the first minute. A shame really as it has potential.

Sine Mora
A cool vertical shoot-em-up with an interesting story and a nice time slow mechanic. The fighting and the combat are fine, nothing that hasn't been done dozens of times before. Finished the story and played a bit of arcade, just to experiment with some different planes.

Black Mesa, finished recently. An all-around great experience. Xen levels were beautiful to look at. Biggest downside of the game were lowly lit places and the flashlight. It just doesn't feel nice to use. Most likely an engine limitation. Such a shame it wasn't done in Source 2. 

Fight'N Rage 
Ok so, I played it for maybe 10ish hours and got pissed that even on normal the game is (for me) impossible to beat. And then I realized that you can unlock an easy mode, that even says "you'll feel like a god". Cool, I thought, I'll play this so I can finish the story, don't really care for the challenge, only to find out that the easy mode isn't that much easier at all... Got super pissed and uninstalled it immediately.

Started playing Crysis 3 for the first time, and while it's good, the first mission is absolutely not the way to do a first mission. It's raining, water droplets obstruct your vision, it's dark, you can barely see jack shit... Only when you get to see NYC 2.0 do you really start to enjoy the visual presentation.

Raiden V
Not a fan. The weapon combinations are really cool, but from a visual perspective the soft, round and 3Dish models look really bad. And to top it all the backgrounds are atrocious. More often than not, enemy projectiles blend with the background and so you get hit practically "out of nowhere". Before Covid19 I used to go to Akihabara probably once a month and played a lot of arcade shmups (well all of the arcade games tbh). All retro of course. Not a single one had this issue, the backgrounds were clear and always in great contrast with the projectile color and brightness. If you got hit it was because you either couldn't avoid it or you didn't notice it, not because it was impossible to see.
So yeah, pretty disappointed. I remember having lots of fun with Raiden 20 years ago, this thing now... it aint it chief.

Serial Cleaner
You're a cleaner for the mob and those that might need your special skills. Every level is a separate crime scene. You avoid cops, get rid of the bodies, clean the blood and remove the evidence. It's cool, it's simple, not too hard, not too easy. Just like Goldilocks. I like the fact when you fail, some things change places. For example, the swamp mission gives you the option of throwing the bodies to the gators, but every time you fail they change places, so you can't rely on a single strategy every time. Same thing goes for the evidence. All in all it's fun in short bursts.

Two Point Hospital.
Really fun, really easy, just plain enjoyment. And it has a pause, so yeah a huge plus in my book.
And on the opposite side of the spectrum is Frostpunk. It's a really cool concept, but the difficulty is infuriating. Even if you're doing everything right, the game will find a way to screw you over.


----------



## Calmmo (Apr 6, 2020)

I might have a problem, I'm now at 36hours played in P5R, yes, that is 24hours played since friday (yet to start today).
Send help? k? Thanks.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 6, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> Eh... Bethesda, Bethasda. A game by any other name would be just as buggy.
> 
> Anywho... I was gonna play SOTTR, but between now and the last time I started playing it, it decided to not start anymore. I for some reason decided to try reinstalling it instead of any number of things I could've tried first... so now it's on download and Steam must be pretty overloaded around here right about now, because the download speeds are awful. Usually I can download that whole game in 10-20 minutes, not 2 friggin hours.
> 
> ...



There is a simple solution for this. You get a cold.


----------



## kapone32 (Apr 6, 2020)

Raiden V
Not a fan. The weapon combinations are really cool, but from a visual perspective the soft, round and 3Dish models look really bad. And to top it all the backgrounds are atrocious. More often than not, enemy projectiles blend with the background and so you get hit practically "out of nowhere". Before Covid19 I used to go to Akihabara probably once a month and played a lot of arcade shmups (well all of the arcade games tbh). All retro of course. Not a single one had this issue, the backgrounds were clear and always in great contrast with the projectile color and brightness. If you got hit it was because you either couldn't avoid it or you didn't notice it, not because it was impossible to see.
So yeah, pretty disappointed. I remember having lots of fun with Raiden 20 years ago, this thing now... it aint it chief.


How does that compare to Raiden 4 or the original as I was so into Raiden that i finished 2 on 2 quarters with a friend


----------



## Chomiq (Apr 6, 2020)

Calmmo said:


> I might have a problem, I'm now at 36hours played in P5R, yes, that is 24hours played since friday (yet to start today).
> Send help? k? Thanks.


Got into it during the weekend. I'm on 5/13 now. The only thing that I don't care about is that casino or what's it called.
Haven't had any major problems on merciless, but grinding social stats is PITA.


----------



## ShurikN (Apr 6, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> How does that compare to Raiden 4 or the original as I was so into Raiden that i finished 2 on 2 quarters with a friend


It compares in name only. Older Raidens look like they were made and designed for arcade cabinets first and foremost. 5 looks like it was made specially for consoles. In terms of gameplay it doesn't differ that much. But in terms of visuals it's night and day. It could be that I'm too used to pixelated graphics of older arcade games, but to me it just looks meh. Btw I think I played R2 in the arcades the most... a looooong time ago.


----------



## Calmmo (Apr 6, 2020)

I'm one month ahead. I think i kinda screwed a couple things up with social links that I could've started a little bit faster (got stats instead) but generally speaking I "think" I'm going ok as far as 100% goes. It should be possible.

I'm still not sure what the point of the batting cages is, I never used em in the original, yet to do them here as well (just make frigin lockpicks instead..). All I recall is trying and being unable to hit the target thing from 3 years ago  The real dark souls is the batting cages


----------



## Chomiq (Apr 6, 2020)

Calmmo said:


> I'm one month ahead. I think i kinda screwed a couple things up with social links that I could've started a little bit faster (got stats instead) but generally speaking I "think" I'm going ok as far as 100% goes. It should be possible.
> 
> I'm still not sure what the point of the batting cages is, I never used em in the original, yet to do them here as well (just make frigin lockpicks instead..). All I recall is trying and being unable to hit the target thing from 3 years ago  The real dark souls is the batting cages


Same here, I only did it once, not going to bother with it anymore. Grinding lockpicks is the way to go. I like the changes to the boost mechanics, it's fun and twins battle mode is better than having to fuse specific personas (unless is it still there?).


----------



## Calmmo (Apr 6, 2020)

nah, requests are still there, they might be level locked, i think i got the first one in a random visit during the 2nd dungeon.


----------



## HossHuge (Apr 6, 2020)

My children and I finished Trine 4 yesterday. It's a fun game. Not as good as Trine 2 but way better than that disaster that was Trine 3.


----------



## kapone32 (Apr 6, 2020)

ShurikN said:


> It compares in name only. Older Raidens look like they were made and designed for arcade cabinets first and foremost. 5 looks like it was made specially for consoles. In terms of gameplay it doesn't differ that much. But in terms of visuals it's night and day. It could be that I'm too used to pixelated graphics of older arcade games, but to me it just looks meh. Btw I think I played R2 in the arcades the most... a looooong time ago.




Thanks for the feedback I totally get what you are saying. I have every other version, I think 3 might have been my favourite. It has been a long time since arcaders would gather around boxes like Raiden or Centipede damn even asteroids (especially Asteroids) but I do see then, that you too were well versed in the "art of skillful dodge" .


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 6, 2020)

ShurikN said:


> Btw I think I played R2 in the arcades the most... a looooong time ago.



I really miss arcades.  Good times.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 6, 2020)

Still clawing away at Pathfinder Kingmaker...

Stacking AC like a boss... Trying my hand at a combination of Sword Saint and Thug (Rogue). The result is that everything crits, I get sneak attack bonuses, and dodge pretty much anything 






Stole the Bloody Mess perk from Fallout


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 7, 2020)

Still farming for items (one red, two pink tails) on FF IV, been doing this for about 10 hours and haven't got any. Feels that when I'm almost done getting all the items I need to get the gear for the superbosses, the last ones take forever to drop. This sucks.


----------



## Rahnak (Apr 7, 2020)

Still exploring Egypt on AC Origins. Made it to Giza yesterday, had been waiting to climb those pyramids for a while. 41% game completion in 22h. Not as long as I thought it'd be.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 7, 2020)

I got another 4.5 hours of Sam’s Story completed yesterday in Metro Exodus.  Playing as a speaking character, even if I don’t pick the dialogs is nice.  

Several different creatures come back from different locations in Exodus, which is expected. There is some underground delving, because of course the important things we need to find are going to be hidden deep, lol.  Much of Vladivostok is above ground in old ruined and flooded buildings.


----------



## kapone32 (Apr 7, 2020)

Well I have been exploring my Steam library a little bit and started X morph Defense with my new Xbox 1 controller. I am on the 3rd stage and is the game a nice combo of tower defense and 3d shump.


----------



## Khonjel (Apr 7, 2020)

Why dafuq am I being drawn to playing games that feature situations similar to the current crisis. Playing Mad Max for a few days now. Reading the history relics haven't been kind to me. See for yourselves:


----------



## SN2716057 (Apr 7, 2020)

Trying to build the perfect base in Satisfactory..


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 7, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> Why dafuq am I being drawn to playing games that feature situations similar to the current crisis. Playing Mad Max for a few days now. Reading the history relics haven't been kind to me. See for yourselves:
> 
> View attachment 150626
> 
> View attachment 150627



Sounds like Angie tasted pretty good.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 7, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> Sounds like Angie tasted pretty good.


She was a very good wife/partner.


----------



## kapone32 (Apr 7, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> I got another 4.5 hours of Sam’s Story completed yesterday in Metro Exodus.  Playing as a speaking character, even if I don’t pick the dialogs is nice.
> 
> Several different creatures come back from different locations in Exodus, which is expected. There is some underground delving, because of course the important things we need to find are going to be hidden deep, lol.  Much of Vladivostok is above ground in old ruined and flooded buildings.



This is the perfect time for open ended Games. I am determined to finish Kingdoms of Amular before I have to go back to work at work.


----------



## Chomiq (Apr 7, 2020)

Tried Code Vein demo today after all them character creator screens... "Hold Shift and press F5 to activate skill" "K, thx bye!".

Kudos to them for making a demo, money saved.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 7, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Tried Code Vein demo today after all them character creator screens... "Hold Shift and press F5 to activate skill" "K, thx bye!".
> 
> Kudos to them for making a demo, money saved.



Hold shift. And...... F5?! Dafuq kind of keybind is that. What's next, a Tekken 10-hit directional combo using random letters?



Chloe Price said:


> Still farming for items (one red, two pink tails) on FF IV, been doing this for about 10 hours and haven't got any. Feels that when I'm almost done getting all the items I need to get the gear for the superbosses, the last ones take forever to drop. This sucks.



Rocking single player like a Korean MMO grinder. Yeah baby


----------



## Sithaer (Apr 7, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> This is the perfect time for open ended Games. I am determined to finish Kingdoms of Amular before I have to go back to work at work.



I started that game like 3 times since its relase but I'm still yet to finish it once,always stop playing it for whatever reason and then manage to lose my savegames too.


----------



## Chomiq (Apr 7, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Hold shift. And...... F5?! Dafuq kind of keybind is that. What's next, a Tekken 10-hit directional combo using random letters?


Correction, hold RIGHT shift. Left won't work. 

Sure, this clearly was designed around controller but at least try to create a reasonable keybind layout for m+k users.

Anyway, it's Soul's like, so it's clearly not for me.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 7, 2020)

Progress... Varnhold is safe again... Act IV or something now, I don't really care a lot, I just clear the map really and there is some dialogue that keeps me up from time to time. (No, this isn't Baldur's Gate quality writing, at all... but that's okay) About 50% done... This game is massive and from what I did gather from the story here and there, some cool and surprising events do happen. I just got betrayed by one of my council members, for example. That is the same council you build up during the entire game, so quite a setback depending on how you managed things. Luckily the guy wasn't in office for too long.







Chomiq said:


> Correction, hold RIGHT shift. Left won't work.
> 
> Sure, this clearly was designed around controller but at least try to create a reasonable keybind layout for m+k users.
> 
> Anyway, it's Soul's like, so it's clearly not for me.



Right shift?! How? Do you play this game with the keyboard in portrait mode?!  I can't even reach that on my miniature apple magic clone.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 7, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Tried Code Vein demo today after all them character creator screens... "Hold Shift and press F5 to activate skill" "K, thx bye!".
> 
> Kudos to them for making a demo, money saved.


just use a gamepad  with a Xbox one pad it's perfect. (and i am a M/K player ... but sometime pad are the best way for a game, hilariously enough, for example, i prefer M/K in Monster Hunter World since pad controls are awful and i wonder how console players can play it if the controls are the same on consoles)



Vayra86 said:


> What's next, a Tekken 10-hit directional combo using random letters?


oh ... there is a shooter for professional typewriter

the Typing of the Dead









Naomi/Dreamcast title but there is a PC version on STEAM xD








						The Typing of The Dead: Overkill on Steam
					

Typing of the dead: Overkill fuses the horror and comedy of the legendary House of the Dead series with unique typing mechanics in order to deliver a truly original gaming experience! This gruesome shooter puts you in the middle of a mutant outbreak in Bayou county.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 7, 2020)

I've been playing a couple days now of Sam's Story in Metro Exodus, so I figured I would leave a few screenshots.  The first one here is Sam leaving the group at Lake Baikal.  One of the others could be a little bit spoilery, so the other 4 are in a spoiler.








Spoiler: Sam's Story (Metro Exodus)


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 8, 2020)

i think i need a quick break from Code Vein ...



i said quick break ... soooo probably not the RTS nor Final Fantasy  XV ... but SoulCalibur VI will do fine and yes i am angry at the devs/publisher who put canon character as DLC "new character" i mean c'mon ... Cassandra is canon character since SC II, Tira and Amy since SC III, Hildegard Von Krone since SC IV (which was the one i played on X360 and i did own the original SC on Dreamcast, actually i should still have it ), i understand for extra character like Haomaru from Samurai Showdown or 2B from Nier Automata but for canon characters? at 5chf a piece? naaaahhhh i pass (no, not season pass ... ) well, luckily i didn't pay 69.90chf for the game 

what decided me to get it? (since the game date a bit ... i am sure quite some would know why )

the next best thing in the world after KOS-MOS in SC III Darth Vader, Starkiller or Yoda in SC V 

"raahhh... crap like this, exactly why i hate portals!"


Spoiler: and who hate portals?


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 8, 2020)

Never played Soulcaliburs to be honest, I've been a Dead or Alive fan since the PS2 days and the reason is probably obvious.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 8, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Never played Soulcaliburs to be honest, I've been a Dead or Alive fan since the PS2 days and the reason is probably obvious.


aherm ...


also had the 3rd on Xbox and 4th on 360 

also did find a little extra ....

(now if only i could find my A/V cable for my Dreamcast ... )


and FF XV was a shout to you hehe


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 8, 2020)

Never played 3 since I've never owned an OG Xbox, but I've also played 4 hella lot on X360. Luckily 5 and 6 have PC versions.


----------



## robot zombie (Apr 8, 2020)

I actually explored ALL of Soul Cairn today. It's as empty as I always thought. It feels unfinished. I think that's what they were going for but I also still think that's not great or as clever as they may have imagined it to be. It works fine as a concept, but from a gameplay standpoint it is boring. They could've scaled it way down and got the point across without leading you through patches of nowhere for literal hours! It just amounts to a mostly empty patch of game to get lost in. 5 minutes in, you get it. And then spend 2 hours looking for more, thinking there must be for it to be so big, but it's not there.

The best part is gathering/charging soulgems. You can round up quite a lot for enchanting!

It is cool-looking, though. I really love this aesthetic. It's exactly what I imagine when I wonder where people who get caught in black soul gems go.







The REAL highlight was finding this place, back in the corner.



It's basically the only other building with an actual interior and it's a bit special. Scattered throughout the place are some reaper gem fragment things that you need to bring here, and then you fight a special boss. Why it was added, I dunno... the actual payoff isn't worth it outside of completing it, but it's probably one of the coolest places I've seen in Skyrim. I have RLO, which turns off a lot of the fake ambient lighting indoors, and it looks like this inside.






There's a podium where you place the gems to summon the boss. When I first came, I was missing a gem, so I got to see how it looks when the evil red flashlight comes on and the gems are just floating up and down.










I love and hate the Cairn for this. It tries so hard to be mysterious that it winds up just being empty. Conceptually and visually it is an awesome place, but there is almost nothing to actually do. You wander tediously for very paltry rewards... only top-level hoarders would bother with it. It's like they're trolling you. There are a couple of unique things that might be worth grabbing, but man... it is annoyingly sparse. They could've made it half its size and it would've been better. The problem with it is that most places you go to explore... that take time to find, get to, and traverse, are literally nothing but empty, half-finished buildings. I have checked. I got everything. A very small percentage of the worldspace has anything going on in it. It really is vacuous.

EDIT: WTF With this game. I'm getting ready to take on Blackreach, bringing Serana for the Dawnguard stuff. I'm about to go in when I realize she hasn't been with me for a good 3-4 fast travels. So I teleported to her and it took me to friggin Septimus's Outpost! Out in the frozen sea! I had gone there before, but I definitely had her since then. How/why she wandered out there, I may never know.

At least she's not like Lydia, who will run off and die somewhere and you'll only find out when the courier gives you her inheritance... now that is a bizarre experience. Non essential followers are silly in this game and I don't know why they thought it was up for that. When it futzes out, it is as though unseen forces just take them from you forever while your back is turned. They're not going to die because you brought them somewhere you shouldn't. They're going to die because you tried to bring them somewhere... anywhere. It's a wholly different kind of tension lol... just wondering when they're gonna vanish for no reason other than to make you drop what you're doing and take the punishment.

IIRC, fast traveling actually takes your followers along the path to where you're going. They actually try to walk there in a sense... and then wind up stuck. Sometimes you can wait outside and they will eventually get to where you fast traveled. Like, WHY EVEN? Why is it like that? Why do they not just teleport there lmao They must've been very proud of their pathfinding and navmesh work. Problem is, I have backtracked looking for them and caught them battling giants on their own. 

Plot twist: The Institute is taking them to replace with synths, but the synths keep getting crushed to irrecognizable pieces by giants on the way back. Under all that snow and grass, synth components everywhere.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 8, 2020)

well did a bit of SC VI, Geralt is fun to play and the custom character are fun to make ... maybe the only DLC's with interest are the customization packages ... because for sure i will not take Hilde, Amy and Tira until they drop price

then i told myself around 1:00 am oh i can do a quick map on Theatre of war ....................

not bad not bad ... i love the details on the vehicles


managed to capture a Russian tanks a T34-85


it was progressing quite good until those crazy russian swarmed, after a few pack of 3-4 T34 and IS-2 i encountered a platoon of ~10 tanks comprising also ...

ISU-152 ... i tried to use the ground assault planes (Henschel HS129 ... the one nicknamed "Duck" in war thunder) but then got overrun


well statistically i destroyed more than i lost ... but that's still a loss


did a few more, got absorbed in it and then i looked at the clock ... ohhhh crap 5:06am ... darn it!


crazy Russian

wtf is that thing ...


still ... it's not Russian per definition, it's Finnish


anddddd off to sleep ...


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 8, 2020)

GreiverBlade said:


> still ... it's not Russian per definition, it's Finnish
> View attachment 150714


And before anyone says "but it has a swastika!", it's a symbol of our Air Force, but it's not in angle like Germans had.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 8, 2020)

Decided to play through an old classic, Command & Conquer 2 - Tiberian Sun + Firestrom. Got into the config and set the res to 1080p. Worked without any issues.


Ah the memories.. Such a great game series!



GreiverBlade said:


> hidden gem i forgot on my backup Ext HDD ... turns out they have it on GoG (paid 10$ on Patreon at the time  ... and now it's 10.50chf single pay and ~8.39chf in action, well i don't really regret having not renewed my patreon pledge ... i would have paid more than what's asked on STEAM or GoG   )
> View attachment 149283
> 
> 
> ...


This looks really good. I like it! Gonna buy it.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 8, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Now playing Final Fantasy IV on PC again, or rather continuing my new game++ save. Farming those damn tails for the best gear in the game, and I can tell you that this is going to take forever since the items' drop rate is illegaly low. Why I'm doing this? For achievements and gearing up for the two optional superbosses.
> 
> At least I've had one pink tail already, "just four more" to go. This took me hours to get already.
> 
> View attachment 149935


One Pink tail and one Red tail to go. Now farming items to gain max HP for everyone, and max MP for casters. I can't even tell how much I've played since the clock tops at 99:59. 

at least I got the achievements.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 8, 2020)

stuartb04 said:


> So when I'm not on the pc I generally chill on the switch. Whilst the missus hogs the TV.
> Decided to replay ff7 since I doubt I will play the remake anytime soon. Totally forgot about this part of the game which is quite disturbing to say the least.
> Interesting to see how they implement this in the new game!! Anyone want to hazard a guess what aeris will rip off??  lol
> View attachment 150376


FF7 on the Switch? What the actual Hell?!?



Drone said:


> After *360 hours* of walking, running, riding, hiding, falling, rising, nearly drowning, fighting in strange conditions, having suicidal thoughts, paragliding, swimming, searching every nook and cranny,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, you still have a heart container to find..


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Apr 8, 2020)

Test Drive Unlimited 2
Not the greatest driving game out there, but considering it's almost 10 years old the detailed car models and vibrant colors still look stunning.


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 8, 2020)

Even though I've eliminated the three bosses - Faith was the most difficult - there's still plenty to do in *Far Cry 5*, not least slightly used cows with one careful owner .
I'm also trying to find 12 Zippo lighters scattered around the map with no hint as to where they might be and I'm loath to check out a walkthrough, so that's going to be a challenge.
FC5 has definitely been money well spent and I might look at *New Dawn* when the price comes down to silly money.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 8, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> And before anyone says "but it has a swastika!", it's a symbol of our Air Force, but it's not in angle like Germans had.


aye and the Swastika initially is a symbol of well being, coming from Sanskrit [Su] good and [Asti] being then later [Svasti] well-being then [Svastika] and late 19th century [Swastika]

interpreted quite aptly you can say the Nazi one was oriented clockwise, angled in a particular way and is by essence the per contra of it and it is literally named "Nazi Hakenkreuz" the non distinction with the Swastika/Sauwastika is an aberration

the Sauwastika (clockwise Swastika) is also a symbol of luck/well-being (and related to the Russian to some extent )
Notions that sauwastikas are considered "evil" or inauspicious versions of the auspicious swastika in Indian religions have even less substance, since even Burnouf counts the svastika and the sauvastika equally among the "sixty-five auspicious signs".
The sauwastika was a favorite symbol of the last Russian Empress Alexandra Feodorovna. She placed this sign everywhere for good luck. In particular, she drew it with a pencil on the wall, at the window opening, and on the wallpaper above the bed of her son Tsarevich Alexei Nikolaevich in Ipatiev House, where the murdered Emperor's family spent the last days of their lives.

only oriented like the Hakenkreuz it is considered as evil.

ok back at it, i know i promised no more until i finish it i should be close to the end, 4 bosses left, and there is 3 endings... 47hrs lvl 280 haze are harder to farm now for next lvl (although i get around 300k per map run using various passive gift and booster)

Bayonet (which is Eva's) and fire sword (which is from one of the bosses) dmg

interesting point, with a bayonet you can use 1 handed sword skill, tho the dmg is lower


not the crazy 99'999 dmg seen in some OP build, but one shot a boss is not my cup of ichor

emotional moment ... "no i am not crying... you are ... "


and oh god Yakumo is so dense ... nonetheless Emily is not very frank with her feelings...


sooo Jack is ... hum ... jack ...


Spoiler: PLOT TWIST! do not open if you didn't reach that stage! or if you don't wanna know.



it seems your killer is more a good guy than it seems ... circumstances have been rough ... i can understand him

ohhh and her song was beautiful









the usual successor ending

PLOT TWIST! the only one so far with a "good" ending 

as she is the only one turned back to "normal" (if we assume Revenant is a normal status ... )



ONWARD!


----------



## Dmu (Apr 8, 2020)

No one is playing some CoD ?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 9, 2020)

I finished The Two Colonels DLC for Metro: Exodus.  It actually leaves me a little down.   Very few games make a big enough connection like Exodus did that I feel like something is missing when it is over. Some game worlds like that I could have easily played 120 hours of adventure if they had made it, and not felt like I was just grinding.  I maintain my stance this overall game is in my Top 10 without hesitation.

That said, here are some screenshots from The Two Colonels.

Kirill in a very populated station a few months back, in Novosibirsk.







Spoiler: The Two Colonels screenshots



You play most of the game living Colonel Klebnikov's last month of life in Novosibirsk.  You discover why he never came home to Kirill.


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 9, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> I finished The Two Colonels DLC for Metro: Exodus. It actually leaves me a little down.



The main story left me like that.  I don't have the heart to pick it up again.  Much the same reason I have don't have the urge to finish RDR2.  I accidentally got some spoilers about chapter 4 and onwards.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 9, 2020)

Moving on, played several hours of State if Decay 2. It remonded me why I played a ton of hours in the first one. It’s addicting just trying to go and secure as many resources as posiible for your group, and modify the camp. I don’t even know why, because that whole act is a bit of what I would call a grind in other games.

Off to bed now. I have a tough commute (1.5 minutes) to the home office in the morning.


----------



## robot zombie (Apr 9, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> I finished The Two Colonels DLC for Metro: Exodus.  It actually leaves me a little down.   Very few games make a big enough connection Like Exodus did that I feel like something is missing when it is over. Some game worlds like that I could have easily played 120 hours of adventure if they had made it, and not felt like I was just grinding.  I maintain my stance this overall game is in my Top 10 without hesitation.


Ahhh, "The Void" stared into ya. I get that with games, albums, and movies a lot. Kind of bittersweet because it ruins you, but really only does so by being that much further past whatever reference point you had going in. So it basically goes like... through it all, you have this big epiphany about the whole exchange with the art... and everything else kinda turns to shit. It shows you how much better everything else wasn't.  For a while it's just like nothing can compare, and at the same time you can't just go back to it because it becomes sort of sacred. You kinda can't let yourself squander its goodness... there's some guilt involved in doing that.

I don't know if you watch a lot of anime, but "The Void" is basically cannonical in many circles and is probably the reason why anime fans are often super-collectors. They saw something that changed thier whole world so much they just want to be surrounded by it as much as possible. Because it's so novel and different to your average westerner, the classics have a certain way of overturning people so that they forget what life is after watching - they undergo rapid radicalization. And since you can only watch something so many times, 'stuff' inevitably becomes the answer. It's as though somehow things make more sense when you can find other ways to engage with it.

Sometimes I think that feeling is just fandom exiting the embryonic stage. You think about people who get REALLY into something. Like, they have people they like to talk about it with, they have the merch, they learn the trivia... they bring in all of these things orbiting directly around the subject of their obsession, none of which are _that_ thing. That highlights the need for more of that thing, right? In a way you could say a fan is someone looking to fill the holes blown in their brain by whatever it is that impacted them so deeply.

Video games, I think are a bit different though, just because of the immediacy of that interactive component, and the time available to spend forming those connections. More opportunities to get closer to the art are simply built into gaming by nature. Because of that quickness and depth, it's also easier to have that feeling with more stuff. You can essentially recover by playing more games. It's harder with movies and especially with music. With music, I find after experiencing certain stuff, things are just never the same. Anime, I pretty much haven't been able to watch in years just from that feeling totally burning me out - like The Flight of Icarus. I have just seen so much of the best ever and with only so much being possible with it, can't help but compare. Really good games, I eventually move on from. I think it helps that as technology expands, the experiences are continually revolutionized. We consider music and film of the past fully on-par or better than current stuff, right? Because fundamentally the way the experience is delivered doesn't change that much. Not so much with games. Nobody would say a game from the 80's is as good as the best games now, because it's a medium that can continually grow and adapt in huge ways. So many totally different experiences have been possible at different times.

But really I think it's mostly just because in order to interface with them at all, you have to have tangible interaction. You don't just sit and watch or listen. That's what makes them so good at sucking people in.

I have tried explaining this to older people who never got into it and they don't get it - how differently powerful fully interactive entertainment can be. To them, it's just work. Their loss, I suppose. Some games offer experiences that can't be had any other way.

All that stuff aside, ME is definitely one of those. Shit man I haven't played it in a while and it STILL gets me sometimes. I'll be going to play something when for whatever reason I start to think back on those early playthroughs of Metro, sigh internally, and think "Yeah, but it still won't be like that..." That was pretty much entertainment experience of the year for me when it came out. Easily. And I'm not sure if anything since has really reached me like that yet. Definitely a big fan... in fact, I could really use some Metro stuff for my desk


----------



## SN2716057 (Apr 9, 2020)

Played some games on my balcony (using a laptop of course).



BeamNG.drive plays good but don't add traffic 



GTAV was doable ..but very empty cause of the lowest graphics settings.



Pinball FX, I sincerely dislike the flashing lights but this one plays just fine 

Next up ETS2


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 9, 2020)

i don't see the fuss about the season pass ... the 3 depths maps added are fine for 15$ (29.90chf regular price and would be fine too )  a little usual depths labyrinth with 2/3 sub bosses and a MUCH harder than the usual boss

i got most of the useful challenge on the fire and ice (aka those who give related weapon blood code/core blood veil alt and alt dark appearances for partners ) but i will left those who need added difficulties (i did fire on +10 and it took me 15 minutes to down the boss  but i got most challenges on that one run )

eh? 90% on Celestial Ice Prison? i must have missed a rotten mistle on exploration ... 




interestingly enough none of these weapon are element attuned (unlike the Sword of the Claw which is fire ) which is probably why peoples complain (although on +10 upgrade they are mighty fine )


i have a few alt and alt dark appearance to unlock but i can do it later



missed one frostcore but the challenge that award it is harder than on fire (evade attack 5 time in a row) but the gift unlocked is not that useful for me


oh well now i can have more customization items ... (shown, left: Surt accessory right: Io alt Dark ver. neck: Eos which is Io's bloodcode accessory)





Spoiler: story wise almost at the end and something disturb me ....



the "grand vilain" was quite ... villainous .... and stylish ... and his weapon has a nice charged attack effect 


and the thing that disturb me ... 

no, not the blurriness of the picture ... (couldn't do better on the moment) 

sooooo these are the monsters roaming outside the "Gaol of the red mist" turns out the prison was more a shelter than a prison and the main story is way more complex than told initially 

BUT! ... that freaking sure looks like an Aragami from "Gods Eater" franchise (same publisher and same dev) IS IT ACTUALLY "CODE EATER"? .... make sense, since the MC absorb the blood code of other by drinking their blood ... oh wait .... "CODE DRINKER"! 

people that say CV is emptier than Dark Souls .... probably skip all vestige memory restoration content ... 
and god they are taking ...



"Aflame Inferno" .... aka: "oh boy, Surt code is overkill" Dancing Fireblade + Homing Hellfire active gifts in sync


----------



## Frick (Apr 9, 2020)

SN2716057 said:


> Played some games on my balcony (using a laptop of course).
> View attachment 150842
> BeamNG.drive plays good but don't add traffic
> View attachment 150841
> ...



Rimworld is excellent for laptops.

Also there should be a pinball based RPG, I just realized.


----------



## SN2716057 (Apr 9, 2020)

ty, I'll check out Rimworld


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 9, 2020)

GreiverBlade said:


> i don't see the fuss about the season pass ... the 3 depths maps added are fine for 15$ (29.90chf regular price and would be fine too )  a little usual depths labyrinth with 2/3 sub bosses and a MUCH harder than the usual boss
> 
> i got most of the useful challenge on the fire and ice (aka those who give related weapon blood code/core blood veil alt and alt dark appearances for partners ) but i will left those who need added difficulties (i did fire on +10 and it took me 15 minutes to down the boss  but i got most challenges on that one run )
> View attachment 150859View attachment 150860
> ...



Every time I see this I get totally triggered and then I realize I can't deal with too much Asian weirdness. Strange. Is it grindy?



robot zombie said:


> Ahhh, "The Void" stared into ya. I get that with games, albums, and movies a lot. Kind of bittersweet because it ruins you, but really only does so by being that much further past whatever reference point you had going in. So it basically goes like... through it all, you have this big epiphany about the whole exchange with the art... and everything else kinda turns to shit. It shows you how much better everything else wasn't.  For a while it's just like nothing can compare, and at the same time you can't just go back to it because it becomes sort of sacred. You kinda can't let yourself squander its goodness... there's some guilt involved in doing that.
> 
> I don't know if you watch a lot of anime, but "The Void" is basically cannonical in many circles and is probably the reason why anime fans are often super-collectors. They saw something that changed thier whole world so much they just want to be surrounded by it as much as possible. Because it's so novel and different to your average westerner, the classics have a certain way of overturning people so that they forget what life is after watching - they undergo rapid radicalization. And since you can only watch something so many times, 'stuff' inevitably becomes the answer. It's as though somehow things make more sense when you can find other ways to engage with it.
> 
> ...



Oh man, you convey this so perfectly well... I totally recognize this. I'm not an avid fan of anything in specific though... and when I am, I really do want to just do the actual 'thing' I'm a fan of. But that is totally the perspective of a real fan, yes. The one that joins the fanclub-type fan, that is.

The void... had it so many times and luckily its just a temporary thing. To me it really helps a lot to just 'not game' for a while after having finished a truly awesome game or story. Metal Gear Solids have done this to me, numbers 2, 3 and 4 in almost equal measure. Those games really leave you with so much to think about. Its really nice to just let that be there and give it attention. Diving straight into another game is a sure way to destroy that unique moment.

There is also another type of void I'm familiar with. Its the 'endgame' Void. Many games today don't really have a meaningful narrative that works towards a great ending. They are built to create some perpetual problem that you keep grinding away at, often something stupid like a permanent shortage of some weird currency you clearly never cared about. Those games tend to have a progression path, and in a way, that is the actual story I get from the game. The character progression itself. And when I reach a (level) cap... the game gets old SO fast... its crazy how that works. I've had a good share of games where, after playing a hundred hours towards the level cap, reached it, played five more minutes and never touched it again. Zero urge to replay. Very weird  Its a real challenge for devs to keep an 'endgame' situation interesting. Some approach it with 0,0001% bonuses and dailies to grind on, but some manage to stay away from that and keep offering new depth and things to explore; sort of like, after upgrading, you are now side-grading and its still fun to do. Grim Dawn is fantastic example of that. The level cap coincides, just about, with the completion of the game at a high difficulty, and after that the real gear min-maxing starts and tons of new build options open up for you. Pretty unique, that.


----------



## SN2716057 (Apr 9, 2020)

Well I came for Rimworld but left with XIII. I remember playing it on the PS2, loving the style but being horrible at it (I can't aim for sh!t with a controller). But oh boy, I love it on the pc with m+k.


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 9, 2020)

After I eliminated the three leading religious nutcases in Far Cry 5, I left it for a few months thinking that there was nothing left. However, rejoining it a couple of days ago, there are loads of things still left to do and plenty of loot to collect in Prepper stashes. 
It's also cool that there are still plenty of enemies around, unlike TR games where they evaporate when all the missions have been completed.
Without doubt, this is the best Far Cry game I've played, only just beating FC3 and I never get tired of capturing an enemy stronghold and stealing all their weapons and cash.


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 9, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> After I eliminated the three leading religious nutcases in Far Cry 5, I left it for a few months thinking that there was nothing left. However, rejoining it a couple of days ago, there are loads of things still left to do and plenty of loot to collect in Prepper stashes.
> It's also cool that there are still plenty of enemies around, unlike TR games where they evaporate when all the missions have been completed.
> Without doubt, this is the best Far Cry game I've played, only just beating FC3 and I never get tired of capturing an enemy stronghold and stealing all their weapons and cash.
> View attachment 150958



Those enemies aren't there if wipe them out on your playthrough.


----------



## FremenDar666 (Apr 9, 2020)

Been playing DiRT 3 (I have both versions on Steam), DiRT Rally, GRID, BLUR, BURNOUT: Paradise, Need for Speed (A LOT), and some others. Grand Theft Auto, Saints Row, DRIVER: San Francisco, Sleeping Dogs, WATCH_DOGS 1 & 2, MAFIA I & II, and many other games are included. Just felt like driving. It's awesome as always but I do see some gaps in my collection.
No idea if I remember FLATOUT to be excellent or not.


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 9, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> Those enemies aren't there if wipe them out on your playthrough.


I'm glad they are then, otherwise, it would be a bit dull


----------



## RevengE (Apr 10, 2020)

Escape From Tarkov, Borderlands 3, Metro Exodus.


----------



## robot zombie (Apr 10, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Every time I see this I get totally triggered and then I realize I can't deal with too much Asian weirdness. Strange. Is it grindy?


LMAO I can say as someone who has seen a lot of anime that I go from completely dumbstruck and mystified to "I get it, and it's still weird." And then I kinda gotta pull back. It really never stops being weird. But I think a lot of that weirdness comes from the simple fact that we are not the target audience at all... it's really appealing to a completely different class of mindsets. What people in the west get out of it and what the original audience gets out of it aren't the same.



> Oh man, you convey this so perfectly well... I totally recognize this. I'm not an avid fan of anything in specific though... and when I am, I really do want to just do the actual 'thing' I'm a fan of. But that is totally the perspective of a real fan, yes. The one that joins the fanclub-type fan, that is.
> 
> The void... had it so many times and luckily its just a temporary thing. To me it really helps a lot to just 'not game' for a while after having finished a truly awesome game or story. Metal Gear Solids have done this to me, numbers 2, 3 and 4 in almost equal measure. Those games really leave you with so much to think about. Its really nice to just let that be there and give it attention. Diving straight into another game is a sure way to destroy that unique moment.


I never really have been either... I don't really own any memorabilia now that I think about it. I do have some LPs, but at least actually do spin those lol.

But no, that is the answer for me, too. Just walk away for a little bit and kinda let other things enter your mind as you process everything you took in. And then there comes a point when you can either have another go and have it be fresh, or go in for a completely new experience and roll the dice on restarting the cycle.



> There is also another type of void I'm familiar with... ....Pretty unique, that.


Ahahaha... I totally get that. That's how I always feel when I get the super-endgame weapons/armor in a FF game. That is basically the cap. Like you can keep going leveling up and all of this stuff, but you pretty much can't do more than murder everything. Level caps are tricky in general. I think it's best when everything is so tight that you basically hit the cap right as you run out of stuff, but that is so hard to execute without watering things down to primordial levels. So most seem to keep things more open to the point where you can progress at different rates, and then try to incorporate extra credit stuff in the game for people who class into 'slower' builds. I know with those, sometimes I can get so honed-in on the open-ended process that I have sort of a workflow that is central to everything else happening... to the point where the 'everything else' is almost arbitrary. But that can be a tightrope walk... if it's not done right I find myself getting lost and then I step back and clearly see everything I know is going to happen... and sort of run through every point in the progression... which brings this really jarring sense of meaningless, but in a bad way. It's almost too real of an emotion for a video game, you know? It's not supposed to feel like that! 

Fixed class systems have that limitation, I think. But like your example with Grim Dawn, there are ways of staging out the meta to continue keeping it fresh, where there are sort of reward tiers that can redefine a build just when you think it is finished. There are also plenty of ways to constrain progression reasonably without how far you can grow being obvious... sort of guide it to a range of points the player should be at by then and set up the parameters so it's very likely they will be in that range. It can completely negate the need for grinding to convey progress... the player still controls their progress, just not always so much the overall state of it. The problem is that this kind of balancing really takes time in order to iron out things like exploits, or boxing the player in too much... or even just leaving things too open. Honestly, I think that might actually be one of the toughest things to balance in those sorts of games. Any game with a level system is prone to some problems with it. The proof of concept is there, but it's pretty meticulous stuff, and yet sometimes it's hard to gauge.


Anywho, I found a Skyrim mod that adds distant particle mists. Volumetric Mists is the one. That's one thing I always missed from FO4. They had all of those thick mists and real volumetric fog. A lot of Skyrims volumetric fogs are simple meshes with basically static textures, just plopped around. The weather system has it's own fog system, too, but it's simple, old-style 'haze' layers. Performance hit is nil on the former because the meshes are simple... they basically need to call a texture and define boundaries, and then serve as a physical point for determining how the volumetric light works. The latter is similarly simple to generate... simply define the depth boundaries and layer it at varying strengths and opacities. These particle fogs need a lot more polygons to work because the shape and density of the fog isn't just limited to a single texture or some global attribute affecting the whole image equally... the whole cloud has to be able to shift, move, break-up, have variable density throughout, etc. What you see isn't a texture at all, but particle emittance. It deffo ups your drawcall count, haha.

I'm thinking they must've had it ready, but chose not to use it much because it was considered too expensive at the time, only placing it in later for FO4, when machines could reasonably handle it. I mean, it's basically extra fog, manually put into parts of the worldspaces, as opposed to being baked into the image space - being a layer in a gobstopper that's technically static and tied directly to the weather system. They stay put as the world moves. The particle fog is locational - it's literally a part of the world. It hangs out where it is, regardless of where the camera moves. Though visibility is still distance dependent, so it can still appear to run from you - the difference is you can only see it when you back away. You can't chase the fog line. So it's a little higher in plausibility.  Back in the day, it wouldn't have been worth the cost. Consoles would definitely struggle with all of the extra polygon action.

But it's a total yes. It's one of those things that's so simple that it's silly to get excited about, but it really is just the perfect compliment to the volumetric light from the sun. When you have that gradient moving further back in the frame, it really feels like the rays are really cutting through to you and actually moving over distance instead of just popping up in front of things.

All of the fogs are hand-placed... really adds a certain something, along with the more static Obsidian Mountain Fogs. I feel like with this and dyndolod, my LODs are probably about as agreeable as they can be - the textures are higher-res and many more objects show up - they even have shadows for the trees. The only thing I could do is try to get full 3D LODs going. By default most of Skyrim's non-ground LOD objects are literally just a flat texture duplicated and rotated 90 degrees on itself, looks like a '+' sign when looking from the top down. Same awful trick they do with chains in the vanilla game. LODs with lots more polygons obviously hurt performance but I bet they look much better with even simple 3D polygons than standing cardboard cutouts. The best you can do elsewise is to try and obscure them like this. Which fortunately serves the atmosphere very well.


















Unfortunately I think it's not even about hardware grunt when it comes to LODs. The engine starts to struggle immediately when you so much as up the resolution too high. Your game will just crash. It just can't handle all of it. So when people claim that certain 3D LODs have borked their saves, I kind of believe it. It has enough trouble with textures, and you do have to hook into saves to change them to begin with. It's the only way to get more trees, rocks, and even large locations (say a huge nordic ruin jutting out of another mountain halfway across the world,) showing up in your distant LODs. Once you have trees, buildings, water, and everything all the way back to the furthest mountain, you really realize how bare they were before. I would love to have the 3D trees... and actual grass on the surrounding cells lol. But at least there are ways to make due. Skyrim's weather system was kind of ahead of it's time... it is staggeringly nuanced and advanced. Lots of creative ways to tweak the illusion and make up for it. Sometimes I think the power of a good weather mod is in its ability to hide the right things.

As I learn more about making them and realize how many different things go into hiding this and accentuating that, I kind of shake my head more at Bethesda for having an amazingly useful weather system and barely making half the use of it that their own players were able to. It looks dead and stark for no reason other than not using what the engine had to put much more art and color into the renditions of the images. It's all there, but it's like a movie with no post-processing or grading on any of the footage. It's really bad to me now, what they did there, because I'm starting to think their weather system is one of the best-developed parts of the engine. It's really got a lot going for it. So it's like one of the best things they had to really make the game look impressive and immersive, they didn't even use fully! There is so much built-in that you can use that really just works and you can use it in many ways, that never sees use or proper care put in. Just base game with weather mods, which are basically just different settings for the already finished weather system, can be almost disappointingly better.

I found a few more to throw on top. It'll be interesting to see what the other fog mods do... I think I have 5 of them now  There's one that puts interior fogs over water ONLY on cloudy mornings. Another one adds more defined, mid-field fog. Should be interesting, because at the same time I've found these, I've really started to figure out to how to make the cloudy/foggy weathers really work on the ENB weather module. It's kind of dizzying... there are literally hundreds of parameters for different point in the TOD cycle. I just tackle one point at a time. The interactions with the fog in place make it so I have to dial it back in for the more extreme points in the cycle, but it works great when you do! Would've made this one a lot cooler if I had those fogs and had the sun/volumetric fog/volumetric light all working together:



I swear, any time I am near Azura's statue, there is at a minimum light shining specifically on her, even if it's cloudy all around. I'd say it was planned, but I struggle to remember a time when you could actually see the sun in vanilla Skyrim. There's a light source up there for the TOD system, obviously, but there is no sun casting rays in the engine, so it strange to me that they would go through the trouble to line it up intentionally for people to later add one in and see it coincide... but with where it ends up lining up I think they actually might've!


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 10, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Every time I see this I get totally triggered and then I realize I can't deal with too much Asian weirdness. Strange. Is it grindy?



As Asian as I get is Samurai Jack.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 10, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Every time I see this I get totally triggered and then I realize I can't deal with too much Asian weirdness. Strange. Is it grindy?


well ... it tick all my boxes ... i couldn't handle DS series look but loved the gameplay and idea (same dev/publisher tho) and i loved Gods Eater .... thus Code Vein was natural for me 
grindy ... aherm ... 59hrs 2 bosses left in story  but i wanted to max +10 all my weapons and blood veil as well to reach max level before end of run 1 and that will probably take me a lot more ... as i am lvl 282 atm and it took me almost same farming time from 280 to 282 as it took for 1 to 150 ... but i positively love the game and experimenting on various combination of blood codes/gifts weapons and veils 

ok i have my second favorite ... FF XV started today and well, I LOVE IT!

firstly how to make the game look good but run somewhat fine (aka 60fps 1620p high settings for me is fine ) elementary: turn off all Nvidia's "ameliorations" (HairWorks/VXAO/TurfEffect/ShadowLibs... although HairWorks is not too taxing since it run at 45-55fps )  and no AA (well in 2880x1620 it's fine)

the road trip start off good ... no gas for the beauty  


and sure that car is a beauty ... 


the chara design (aspect and personality) is impressive the environment is awesome the size of the maps is gigantic and the combat is quite fun and taking 


then i notice car customization ... and almost fell of my sofa laughing, seeing that one :

indeed Best girl skin for the "Old Girl" (which is the nickname for Regalia given by Cindy )

i check the official weapon and costume "collab" well ... the outfit is ... ahhhh whatever ... the sword ... oh, FFXIII Lightning sword NEAT!


but the most hilarious moment is when you notice it support mods ....

yes ... that's Dante in place of Gladiolus and Squall (Kingdom Hearts version) for Noctis ... 

uh ... did i pick the wrong game? in order DA:O FF XIV Warframe 


but the best is Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance with Raiden outfit (not model swap like above) for Noctis and Jetstream Sam for Gladiolus  MGR:R is one of my top wishlist for a good nervous time killer ...


----------



## Khonjel (Apr 10, 2020)

Electricity went off just when the game (A PLague Tale: Innocence) was auto-saving. Just for a second or so. But enough to corrupt the save. And since I got GOG files from a friend no cloud-save either. *sigh*

And I was just getting to the interesting part too 

Fuck my life!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 10, 2020)

oh, a behemoth


oh boy... i felt that growl loud and clear (i have a good subwoofer, that plus the vibration of the controller made it almost real )


time to sneak around and attempt to take him down (or her ... it's not precised if they have gender dimorphism )

easy easy easyyyyyy not get spotted ...


spotted ... oh "detonate the oil drum with fire" errrrr .... I FORGOT TO EQUIP MY FLASK!


well i wouldn't get a A+ on time since i did it the hard way ... and finesse is not my thing, although i made it a bit easier using 2 Magitek armor for Prompto and Ignis and the Raiden/Jetstream for Noct and Gladio


----------



## robot zombie (Apr 10, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> Electricity went off just when the game (A PLague Tale: Innocence) was auto-saving. Just for a second or so. But enough to corrupt the save. And since I got GOG files from a friend no cloud-save either. *sigh*
> 
> And I was just getting to the interesting part too
> 
> Fuck my life!


Hopefully you can get back soon! I know for me that game is maybe 2-4 normal after work dealeos for me to complete. Don't let it get you down. It's a worthy game.


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 11, 2020)

Very impressed with FC New Dawn and I'm glad they brought back some nasty baddies, this time in the form of a couple of punk-looking black girls who happen to be twins.
They've also brought back crafting which I like, there's loads of loot, the weapons are rustic, homemade but effective, especially the saw launcher which is similar to Gordon Freeman's usage of the Grav Gun when shooting saw parts at zombies.
Taking strongholds is a mission aspect that remains and one which I never get bored of and I enjoy the Far Cry formula on the whole.
The look is great, very post-apocalyptic with a so-called super bloom, so everything looks very pink and multicolour. It's certainly not just a lick of paint over FC5, but I'm glad I only paid $14 for it as I suspect it's much shorter than FC5. Thoroughly enjoying the shooting and looting anyway.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 11, 2020)

Yo WTF.... I got TWO of those 0.4% rare drops IN A ROW in FF IV?! Been hunting for hours of those, and now this? Damn!

Now just some max HP item farming and then I'm ready for that first superboss, I have five Adamant Armors, two Onion Swords and other top tier gear.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 11, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> Electricity went off just when the game (A PLague Tale: Innocence) was auto-saving. Just for a second or so. But enough to corrupt the save. And since I got GOG files from a friend no cloud-save either. *sigh*
> 
> And I was just getting to the interesting part too
> 
> Fuck my life!


That kinda sucks. You really should go get a copy of your own though.








						A Plague Tale: Innocence
					

Follow the grim tale of young Amicia and her little brother Hugo, in a heartrending jou




					www.gog.com
				



Not to be all judgmental, I know times are tough right now. 
That game was on sale not long ago, and I'm sure it will be again.
Make yourself a GOG account(if you don't already have one) and add it to your Wish list. You'll get a notification when anything on your wish list goes on sale or has a deal going.


----------



## metalfiber (Apr 11, 2020)

First off, I hope and pray that damn little ole bug hasn't got any of us or y'alls family. Keep your head in a game as much as you can and stay safe. 

I'm still play'n Fallout New Vegas. I thought to change off and do the DLCs...I had forgotten a lot of went on in them. I've played Lonesome Road but i be darned if i can remember much of it.
Each DLC are longer than many of the games out there. One needs a long game to play now and this fits the bill perfectly. Oh by the way, yes the bugs are there, it's a Bethesda game after all. It does't matter who the developer is, If it's published by Bethesda it's bugged...it might be a mod or two making things worse. Still, i like most of their games.


----------



## robot zombie (Apr 11, 2020)

metalfiber said:


> First off, I hope and pray that damn little ole bug hasn't got any of us or y'alls family. Keep your head in a game as much as you can and stay safe.
> 
> I'm still play'n Fallout New Vegas. I thought to change off and do the DLCs...I had forgotten a lot of went on in them. I've played Lonesome Road but i be darned if i can remember much of it.
> Each DLC are longer than many of the games out there. One needs a long game to play now and this fits the bill perfectly. Oh by the way, yes the bugs are there, it's a Bethesda game after all. It does't matter who the developer is, If it's published by Bethesda it's bugged...it might be a mod or two making things worse. Still, i like most of their games.


I think the vision for that game surpassed what Bethesda's engine could handle. The amount of bugs on launch could've killed New Vegas entirely... hell, Obsidian went under for a while there due to unexpectedly lower review scores from unexpected bugs in that game. I'm sure they tried to do what they could, but it's like borrowing your buddy's jalopy and not understanding how any of his ghetto rigs work. And then you're stuck at the supermarket trying to get the trick to starting it right, and dudeman ain't grabbin the phone. The one I always remember was the save overflow bug, which due to some weird memory issues with save files, made saves unplayable after playing long enough. Things would just gradually stop working... every kind of glitch imaginable came from that. Real, game-breaking stuff... not just the usually silly ones.

And of course, Bethesda took no responsibility for it. The fact is that they were largely preexisting bugs that just were never fully dealt with. Obsidian bore the consequence when review scores were below what they were contracted to get in order to get paid. IIRC they were 1 or 2% too low on metacritic. Sounds sensational but it really was THAT close... all of the real money rode on that. It basically amounted to Bethesda still getting paid well from the great sales it got, while Obsidian was left in a lay-off state for failing to wrangle all of the bugs with Bethesda's engine, after dumping all of the money they got from the deal into building-up for making the best FO:NV they could muster. Sordid affair, considering the legacy that game has now. I think a lot of diehard NV fans are still salty about that, feeling that it not only dug in the studio who made what many consider to be the BEST 3d Fallout, but also cinched-out the chances of future Fallout titles with Obsidian. I myself think it's screwy... Obsidian likely did not know what they were in for until they were going up against the limitations for real... and then they were forced to quickly grapple with how to finish the project in light of the many new problems they encountered working with it. No doubt that detracted from what made it in.

To me, they handed off a huge liability to a company that probably didn't realize the extent, thinking they're getting tossed a juicy bone... and then when things turned south, instead of helping that studio work to fix the engine-based issues with the game they made using their engine, just kinda took the money and ran :/ And that may be why we got Outer Worlds and 76 instead of a fully fledged Obsidian Fallout on the new creation engine.

Lotta history to that game, for sure. The unofficial classic 3D Fallout.


----------



## Khonjel (Apr 11, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> Hopefully you can get back soon! I know for me that game is maybe 2-4 normal after work dealeos for me to complete. Don't let it get you down. It's a worthy game.


I briefly thought about about downloading a third party save off the net. But in the end I just can't see myself playing another guy's save. Half the fun of the game was inventory managing and upgrades anyway. The other half was the story itself. But the gameplay was tedious at best. FOV was nauseating sometimes and traversal is slow af. It’s one of those you have to finish it cause the story's so good but never touch again.

I uninstalled it anyway. I'll just watch the rest of the game on Youtube or sth. Preferably that has French voice-over with english subtitles. Cause that's how I played it xD


----------



## Calmmo (Apr 11, 2020)

Still on P5, 60h in, I think i'm... ~2/5ths of the way in, or maybe closer to 50% just started the.. "egypt" "area".
Worst enemy selection in the game still in royal. Full of Lovely 1 shot AoE enemies. At least this time I have Shiki-Ouji with me so at I dont get one shot unlike the rest of the team


----------



## Khonjel (Apr 11, 2020)

Completed Mad Max just now. Kinda sad that Hope, Glory, Chumbucket and even Magnum Opus is dead. But I feel like it wouldn't be Mad Max-ish ending if it wasn't.

Story: 9/10
Gameplay: 8/10
Audio: 6/10
Punchable face of enemies: 10/10
Classic Avalanche cutscene with non-moving wheels (sometimes): 10/10

Since I feel inadequate not posting any screenshots like you artsy types here's priest doggo:



Now that I mention it, I think doggo's dead too


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 11, 2020)

I'm kinda disappointed, this was hella easy. Still the harder superboss to go so I guess I need moar max HP item farming..





1.6% of FF IV Steam players got this. Uploading a video of the boss fight to youtube atm.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Apr 11, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> Completed Mad Max just now. Kinda sad that Hope, Glory, Chumbucket and even Magnum Opus is dead. But I feel like it wouldn't be Mad Max-ish ending if it wasn't.
> 
> Story: 9/10
> Gameplay: 8/10
> ...



The one thing I wish Mad Max had is the ability to reset the bad guys in all of the territories. After the main story concludes, you've got a beast car but very few enemies roaming around to fight. Maybe there's some kind of hack I don't know about to bring them back, but AFAIK it's not possible.


----------



## basco (Apr 11, 2020)

and what is very important for me in Mad Max that ya do not spend all your tokens at forgot the name(Griffa) because game gets too easy.

i just spend 1\3 of all the tokens and could play trough all with a little bit more challenge


----------



## Sithaer (Apr 11, 2020)

I'm close to finishing Black Mesa but I'm also very close to 'rage' quiting the game.

As good as the Xen maps look they are equally irritating to play trough,at least for me its more annoyance than fun and at this point I just want it to be over..
I can't remember the last time I had to use my F6/7 key this much,getting stuck in bunch of small stuff,falling of the map cause missing a jump by 1 centimeter while dealing with the shitty controls.

Earlier part of the game was fun but this is not my cup of tea even tho I'm not new to platforming '_and then my friend stoped DOOM Eternal cause he said the platforming sucks,well that was a joke compared to this'._

Meanwhile I already checked out some EPIC freebies I'm gonna play after,RUINER which was posted in this topic at some point and it looks like a fun side game and also Close to the Sun which has a nice Bioshock 1/2 art vibe to it. _'currently free'_


----------



## Khonjel (Apr 11, 2020)

PooPipeBoy said:


> The one thing I wish Mad Max had is the ability to reset the bad guys in all of the territories. After the main story concludes, you've got a beast car but very few enemies roaming around to fight. Maybe there's some kind of hack I don't know about to bring them back, but AFAIK it's not possible.


Lol. That's why when I replayed Far Cry 3, I din't liberate all the places. I just avoided random towers so I actually have random enemy encounter when I went to the area.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 11, 2020)

PooPipeBoy said:


> The one thing I wish Mad Max had is the ability to reset the bad guys in all of the territories. After the main story concludes, you've got a beast car but very few enemies roaming around to fight. Maybe there's some kind of hack I don't know about to bring them back, but AFAIK it's not possible.





basco said:


> and what is very important for me in Mad Max that ya do not spend all your tokens at forgot the name(Griffa) because game gets too easy.
> 
> i just spend 1\3 of all the tokens and could play trough all with a little bit more challenge





Khonjel said:


> Lol. That's why when I replayed Far Cry 3, I din't liberate all the places. I just avoided random towers so I actually have random enemy encounter when I went to the area.


Well you guys must love Far Cry 2 then. The enemies there are reborn as soon as you drive around the next curve in the road.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 11, 2020)

FF XV is a FF with a lot  ...

what make a FF a FF? hummm ... crystal, meteor AND OVERGROWN CHICKEN!

i jest i jest ... i meant Chocobos

great thing : your teammate don't just follow you in line ... they outrun you, jump and glide at random ... neat!

camping is great too ... specially since the game promote stupid trend like "food-porn"

although Coleman?  well i should have guessed by the look of the cars (not the Regalia ... she look German ... Maybach Exelero oops Maybach is also DaimlerChrysler ahhh well half breed ... bahhh the essence is German ), music and landscape ... but that's too much real America for me ...



well ... luckily they have Nissin too ... that's already a lot of real brand advertising  and the local market in Lestallum, well the whole city in fact, looks more like a coastal Spanish town


oh well, river fishing have the same fish as we have in Wallis, oh Callatein Brook Trout, well the Brook Trout is called "Saumon de fontaine" in Switzerland french side (i need to find a Fario ... )


the open-world is a great thing in FFXV

ok ok i am too much river focused ... but i love fishing ...

the fights ... well i am a traditionalist FF fan ... but XV is really pleasing (yes i attempted a lvl 5243 Bandersnatch at lvl 10, well the Midgardsormr was 52 at lvl 25  )


and the Autosnap function is hilarious ... even the enemies are posers




Spoiler: ahhh all that food make me hungry ... 







alright one more sidequest and i go back to Code Vein ... wait ... i already said that 10 sidequest ago ... 
well with 2 bosses left i have time to go back to it

edit: i do not play with the 4K texture pack ... 155gb needed for it is overkill xD and the game already look awesome as it is (and i would really need to upgrade my rig ... )

oh, lol....


Spoiler: well, i remember the FFXIII "collab" in FFXIV and that was awesome but i didn't expect that one



ookay a FFXIV "collab" in FFXV ...
a fat Chocobo ... and ... a Miqo'te


you gotta be kidding  after a short quest you face Garuda FFXIV raid version lvl 45 for FFXV and 45-120 for training replication  it even has HER phase 1 raid theme ... oh my f'ing DOG ... i got chills hearing that song ... almost make me want to re play some FFXIV just for the boss raids and their songs ...


and it unlock an invocation (strangely enough seems like Garuda's but for FFXV world)


that's how you do cross games event right


----------



## Chomiq (Apr 11, 2020)

Calmmo said:


> Still on P5, 60h in, I think i'm... ~2/5ths of the way in, or maybe closer to 50% just started the.. "egypt" "area".
> Worst enemy selection in the game still in royal. Full of Lovely 1 shot AoE enemies. At least this time I have Shiki-Ouji with me so at I dont get one shot unlike the rest of the team
> 
> View attachment 151106View attachment 151107View attachment 151108View attachment 151109View attachment 151110
> View attachment 151111View attachment 151112View attachment 151113View attachment 151114View attachment 151115


Finished second palace today, end fight was too easy on merciless.


----------



## robot zombie (Apr 11, 2020)

GreiverBlade said:


> edit: i do not play with the 4K texture pack ... 155gb needed for it is overkill xD and the game already look awesome as it is (and i would really need to upgrade my rig ... )


*Checks Skyrim game folder w/4K everything; some 8K*

124gb, yep.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 11, 2020)

Ah, I remember when I had 2x 40GB HDDs and it was enough for everything, didn't have to remove games in order to install new ones very often. IIRC Final Fantasy XV and Dirt Rally 2.0 are the ones on my library which take over 100GB 

Finally managed to upload the video about that FF IV boss:


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 12, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> *Checks Skyrim game folder w/4K everything; some 8K*
> 
> 124gb, yep.


ah for Skyrim i always use 4/8k textures pack

checking....

awwww just 101gb i can do better 

aherm now i want some cup noodle ...



another "collab" Terra battle (frick .... that game is in my google play wishlist since launch day but "not available in your country"  )

ah it's Sarah

oh well a "dark" Sarah? uh? Noctis thinks like me ... always stick with the dark one ... more fun


uh... phase 2 crazy Sarah?


ALWAYS STICK WITH CRAZ..... on a second though no... that entity think of herself to be a god and want to erase a world ... back at standard "alternate world saving" then ...


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 12, 2020)

After I accidentally had my Noctis customized, there's no going back (except those quests where he needs to have his default look) 

Old pic but still the same looks.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 12, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> After I accidentally had my Noctis customized, there's no going back (except those quests where he needs to have his default look)
> 
> Old pic but still the same looks.
> 
> View attachment 151209


ahhh the Avatara concept introduced with Comrades expansion (which will shut down MP play in June 2020 but still be playable with NPC in party  )


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 12, 2020)

GreiverBlade said:


> ahhh the Avatara concept introduced with Comrades expansion (which will shut down MP play in June 2020 but still be playable with NPC in party  )


Damn, haven't even tried it, I need to check it out while it's still possible.

Haven't played all the DLCs yet, played the Gladio DLC on my friend (my own savefile of course) but I can't remember did I complete it 'cos I was pretty drunk at the time.  Bought the Ardyn DLC since it was the only one which needed to be bought.

e: This cat was hella cute :3


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 12, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Finally managed to upload the video about that FF IV boss:


Solid battle strats there.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 12, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Solid battle strats there.


I realized how OP my characters were when everyone had the best armor which nullifies almost every debuff and those Cursed Rings absorb elements.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 12, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> I realized how OP my characters were when everyone had the best armor which nullifies almost every debuff and those Cursed Rings absorb elements.


That's what I meant. That battle could have dragged on A LOT longer if you didn't know what you were doing. It was a battle that was downright brisk.


----------



## SN2716057 (Apr 12, 2020)

Starting to look like a better base factory. Now I can deconstruct the old one.



Satisfactory on the laptop.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 12, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Damn, haven't even tried it, I need to check it out while it's still possible.
> 
> Haven't played all the DLCs yet, played the Gladio DLC on my friend (my own savefile of course) but I can't remember did I complete it 'cos I was pretty drunk at the time.  Bought the Ardyn DLC since it was the only one which needed to be bought.
> 
> ...


all cats are hella cute ....

specially that one :


----------



## Khonjel (Apr 13, 2020)

A game within a game. Only 2 levels though. >Observer_


----------



## SN2716057 (Apr 13, 2020)

Finally got Witchcraft and Wizardry working.





Spoiler: Edit: some more pix



















Main menu


----------



## EzioAs (Apr 13, 2020)

I finished the Leon campaign of RE 2 Remake on Hardcore. It's pretty good. Will continue the game with Claire's POV next.


----------



## Sithaer (Apr 13, 2020)

Finished Black Mesa finally,that Interloper chapter might just won my most hated map/chapter in any game I played.
Previously it was Black Throne in Darksiders 1,now I'm not sure which was more annoying to go trough. _'a puzzle here and there is fine,but entire maps designed like that.. hell no in my book'_

RUINER is kinda fun,fairly challenging but the gameplay is addictive.

Close to The Sun seems interesting too,at least I like to play such 'detective' type games every now and then for a change and now I definitely need to play something that wont trigger me.
Performance is rather bad but eh,nothing new with UE 4 games not running well on AMD. _'slow game so I don't mind it that much anyway'_


----------



## SN2716057 (Apr 13, 2020)

Sithaer said:


> Finished Black Mesa finally,that Interloper chapter might just won my most hated map/chapter in any game I played.


I really hate the Xen spider thingy


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 13, 2020)

Taking a little break from Pathfinder, 3 chapters to go I believe. Game is just too much for one binge... 

It seems like Stellaris is in a pretty good place with 2.6. I like the Federations expansion so far, even if its not all that meaty... but they introduced Origins and its such a cool world building feature.
I mean, building a custom race and picking from stuff like this (in _addition_ to all the usual traits and ethics choices you can line up)... *drool*

How is this for inspiration on building custom races:
perhaps a touch of Avatar (see mouse over)? Or a homeworld that is a Ring World to really go 'tall'? Or a civ that survived nuclear war on the homeworld, which is now a barren wasteland (and you thrive on it)... The game is totally reinvigorated with this, I can think of a dozen settings right now  There is even a super challenging one that says you have 35-45 years to escape your homeworld which will then be destroyed by some event. @Kursah are you in the loop? 





And... playing this game with the Mass Effect OST underneath, mixed with the rest of the game music is glorious.

If you're looking for a space 4X or didn't give Stellaris benefit of the doubt at launch... jump in. Well worth it.


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 13, 2020)

I'm tempted by GRID 2019 which is on 60% sale at Steam until 25th April, so I dived back into Grid Autosport and attempted to complete a race without any collisions of any kind. I soon discovered that zero collisions means coming last, because the AI is so aggressive that you need to stay far away from any other cars. If you get in front of one, they'll just shunt you and you definitely want to stay away from the pack.
Anyway, it was an outstanding challenge I wanted to finish, but was as dull as ditchwater since you really become a spectator and you know you'll finish last.
Still one of my favourite racers though and I like the aggressive AI as it spices up the racing.
Here I am waving to the current occupant of the White House.


----------



## Sithaer (Apr 13, 2020)

SN2716057 said:


> I really hate the Xen spider thingy



If you mean the big one that chased me trough an entire chapter then yea it was a tough bastard but tbh I did not mind it that much unlike the parkour zones where I fell off at least hundreds of times in total and had to spam my quick save/load button.
Thats what I don't like about really old games,old graphics I can more or less ignore _'Black Mesa looked okay tho'_ but the dated gameplay mechanics and controls can and do get on my nerves/test my patience.
Its the main reason why I try to limit my old gaming to ~8-10 years old games at most,there can be exceptions ofc depending on the game.

Some early game pics from Close To The Sun:







Apparently Tesla is a big part of this game which is cool since I like science stuff in general.
And yea the FPS is around 40-55+ on High settings,Very High tanks my frames quite a bit for not much extra but the game looks pretty good already on High imo,reflections mainly.
Edit: Make that low 30s in bigger open areas with a lot of light sources.

Games like this and fighting games are the only games I play with a controller since I don't have to make quick camera movements/aiming.


----------



## Zzztan (Apr 13, 2020)

Resident Evil 2 remake


----------



## Sensates (Apr 14, 2020)

Been playing a lot of Paladins. It's been fun learning the characters and I'm shocked how much I'm into this game.

Also replaying Bioshock Infinite. Miss having a immersive world with rich stories and characters, and not copy paste, bland open worlds with meme characters..

And I can't stand Valorant. Watching for 5 mins feels like eternity..


----------



## Chomiq (Apr 14, 2020)

Finished 3rd palace in P5R, wasn't that hard, pretty much closed it within 3 days. I only had to remember to switch persona with fire element weakness at the right moment to one with drain. They're really pushing player to use status ailments. Somehow I feel like changes made in Royal were introduced to make the game much easier to play. Merciless doesn't feel hard at all.


----------



## Rahnak (Apr 14, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Finished 3rd palace in P5R, wasn't that hard, pretty much closed it within 3 days. I only had to remember to switch persona with fire element weakness at the right moment to one with drain. They're really pushing player to use status ailments. Somehow I feel like changes made in Royal were introduced to make the game much easier to play. Merciless doesn't feel hard at all.



I only played P5 on normal difficulty but the hardest thing for me was managing SP. Especially later on with enemies resistant to physical attacks.


----------



## Chomiq (Apr 14, 2020)

Rahnak said:


> I only played P5 on normal difficulty but the hardest thing for me was managing SP. Especially later on with enemies resistant to physical attacks.


In Royal they introduced new mechanics which allows you to recover SP in combat. There's also a new way to purchase SP items in Mementos that can be used in palace raids.
Merciless is sort of high risk high reward mode. You deal more damage on enemy weak points but it works both ways. If you're smart enough this can result in low level boss encounters finishing in a single turn.
With physical resistance and no elemental weakness you have to shock, freeze, put them to sleep, confuse etc and then use proper attack.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 14, 2020)

I've been off here for a few days. I broke my big toe, and of course I've not gone to doctor, no way not now, and pain has been awful.  With Covid around we can't use things like Advil. Tylenol does not work, at least not any better than eating a piece of fruit, LOL.

So instead, I've let myself into the highly addictive *State of Decay 2* I started 5 days ago.  I've put in an unbelievable number of hours. I appreciate getting to punch the ticket and move onto a new map. This one is semi-desert community in mountains, so it's arid more than anything.  I've managed to kill of three of my best people so far...unintentionally.  Well, the last one was a certain death, being piled on by about 50 zombies.  I did the only self-respecting thing you can do....drop 5 molotovs in quick succession! yep, I took most of them with me. 

I'll get a few pics up after my workday ends and I can slide over to my gaming computer.



Sithaer said:


> If you mean the big one that chased me trough an entire chapter then yea it was a tough bastard but tbh I did not mind it that much unlike the parkour zones where I fell off at least hundreds of times in total and had to spam my quick save/load button.
> Thats what I don't like about really old games,old graphics I can more or less ignore _'Black Mesa looked okay tho'_ but the dated gameplay mechanics and controls can and do get on my nerves/test my patience.
> Its the main reason why I try to limit my old gaming to ~8-10 years old games at most,there can be exceptions ofc depending on the game.
> 
> ...


This was a really surprisingly good game!  I was on the fence when it came out, and just decided I liked the premise.  I was glad I did it!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 14, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> I broke my big toe


Ouch...  Hair-line or compound? Or do you know the difference?(That was not meant to be condescending, many people don't know what the different type of bone fractures are, and there's no shame in that..)


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 14, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> I've let myself into the highly addictive *State of Decay 2* I started 5 days ago. I've put in an unbelievable number of hours.



I'm in the mood for something different, worth buying for $30?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 14, 2020)

IMHO, yes!  I've got 59 hours in it, not bored, and there are 4 different map areas that will take your community about 40 hours or more to "tame" each, as well as get a better community home than you start out with.  Right now I'm in a palace practically, a fortified strip mall.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 14, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> I've been off here for a few days. I broke my big toe, and of course I've not gone to doctor, no way not now, and pain has been awful.  With Covid around we can't use things like Advil .Tyleno0l does not work, at least not any better than eating a piece of fruit, LOL.
> 
> So instead, I've let myself into the highly addictive *State of Decay 2* I started 5 days ago. I've put in an unbelievable number of hours. I appreciate getting to punch the ticket and move onto a new map. This one is semi-desert community in mountains, so it's arid more than anything. I've managed to kill of three of my best people so far...unintentionally. Well, the last one was a certain death, being piled on by about 50 zombies. I did the only self-respecting thing you can do....drop 5 molotovs in quick succession! yep, I took most of them with me.
> 
> ...



Get well soon! Have you considered just giving the doctor a call and get a consultation from a distance? Whatsapp video call, for example. Its how most regular visits get handled over here.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 14, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Get well soon! Have you considered just giving the doctor a call and get a consultation from a distance? Whatsapp video call, for example. Its how most regular visits get handled over here.


Thanks! I haven't talked to my doctor yet. It's getting better. If it takes a bad turn, leading me to believe it is not healing, I will telecall him.  A shoe works much like a cast, and has helped it a lot.

Sorry about off topic, everyone!


----------



## FremenDar666 (Apr 14, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> A game within a game. Only 2 levels though. >Observer_
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


RIP Rutger Hauer. 


rtwjunkie said:


> I've been off here for a few days. I broke my big toe, and of course I've not gone to doctor, no way not now, and pain has been awful.  With Covid around we can't use things like Advil. Tylenol does not work, at least not any better than eating a piece of fruit, LOL.
> 
> So instead, I've let myself into the highly addictive *State of Decay 2* I started 5 days ago.  I've put in an unbelievable number of hours. I appreciate getting to punch the ticket and move onto a new map. This one is semi-desert community in mountains, so it's arid more than anything.  I've managed to kill of three of my best people so far...unintentionally.  Well, the last one was a certain death, being piled on by about 50 zombies.  I did the only self-respecting thing you can do....drop 5 molotovs in quick succession! yep, I took most of them with me.
> 
> ...


Hope your toe is better soon!

Have State of Decay 1 and it's a blast. State of Decay 2 is highly recommended?


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 14, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> Sorry about off topic, everyone!



We already reported you and are expecting a one week thread ban for you.  We also recommended mods institute mandatory rest and ice for the duration of the thread ban.


----------



## Sithaer (Apr 14, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> I've been off here for a few days. I broke my big toe, and of course I've not gone to doctor, no way not now, and pain has been awful.  With Covid around we can't use things like Advil. Tylenol does not work, at least not any better than eating a piece of fruit, LOL.
> 
> So instead, I've let myself into the highly addictive *State of Decay 2* I started 5 days ago. I've put in an unbelievable number of hours. I appreciate getting to punch the ticket and move onto a new map. This one is semi-desert community in mountains, so it's arid more than anything. I've managed to kill of three of my best people so far...unintentionally. Well, the last one was a certain death, being piled on by about 50 zombies. I did the only self-respecting thing you can do....drop 5 molotovs in quick succession! yep, I took most of them with me.
> 
> ...




I had no idea that this game existed,only noticed now cause it was free on EPIC but the description+trailer looked interesting so I gave it a try and so far I like it,probably gonna finish it too.

Also broken toes suck,I broke the smaller one next to the big toe back in my elementary school days and they made me stay in the school until we were done with the day and then walked home like that 'c_ause the all knowing gym teacher said its not broken and its nothing'_.

Ofc my parents took me to the hospital to get it checked,by the time it had a color and was bigger than normal and needless to say the x-ray showed that it was broken and even the third toe was slightly damaged.
They gave me nothing nor did anything with it,just told me to rest it and put a wet towel on it for a while and also stayed home for a week+ and did not have to attend gym classes for a month.


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 15, 2020)

In the end, I couldn't resist Grid (2019) at 60% off and it's everything I was hoping it would be, with some added spice - a nemesis driver who gets that handle after being provoked by aggressive drivers, i.e. me.
The graphics have really been ramped up, where previously you could run it on a toaster and there's a massive selection of tracks, especially on the Ultimate Edition which I went for.
I've also come to the conclusion that I'm definitely a casual arcade racer and simply in it for the fun. Project Cars 2, although a superb sim, is very serious indeed.


----------



## Khonjel (Apr 15, 2020)

I found another PC with 4 levels.

Snow White in The Wolf Among Us is such a wife material. Though she's kinda bitchy at times. I don't have a screenshot of hers cause I'm not some screenshot junkie like you onaholes.

Got into Rainbow Six Siege after almost a year hiatus. My mouse (G102) starts acting up. Left button is sometimes double-clicking, Right button is disconnecting when holding ADS, and thumb buttons are also unresponsive and/or double-clicking. Not to mention because of my hiatus I'm getting match-made with asshole, toxic, trolling piece of shit coppers and what-nots. Seems like I have to find a relaible 5-stack squad. But that's the least of my worries because of the mouse.


----------



## EntropyZ (Apr 15, 2020)

I'm testing some shaders I'm making on Sword Art Online: Fatal Bullet, so I can use them later for Skyrim/Fallout 4.

Vanilla game doesn't look all that different from what UE3 can do honestly, and the game still manages to get the GPU to work up a bit with fancy stuff like Ambient Occlusion turned off. This port of UE4 engine can only run in OpenGL it seems, don't know why they chose that over DX11/12. It's a sloppy PC port just like Dark Souls 3/DB:XV are (No true ultra-wide support, no FOV slider, not even in the .ini files is there an adjustment, among other issues. Bandai-Namco didn't bother telling them to fix these things.

I like the low amount of draw calls though. Most open-areas really lack any detail, maybe you can see a few objects here and there but the maps are kind of bare. Hence the low-amount of work it should be doing, but for some reason the GPU usage is much higher than what I expected, while devs recommend a particularly low-end GPU by today's standards.

The game itself is pretty straightforward, I would describe it as Borderlands x DB: Xenoverse mashup, but mostly gameplay-wise. The customization options are okay. Couldn't really care for the included story most of the time. There are a few nods to the series here and there, but nothing to excite you over too much. You can use swords if you REALLY want to, but I don't see why you should, unless you PvP and want to live out your dreams as black swordsman "Jesus-kun". A lot of field enemies are either in the air or their weak spots cannot be reached in melee range, same goes for bosses.

Overall, I like it for what it is. I started a second play-through because I missed some stuff and other events.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 15, 2020)

My hands are stil shaking after I finally managed to beat that superboss 





e: And video of beating it, of course!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 15, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> My hands are stil shaking after I finally managed to beat that superboss
> 
> View attachment 151567
> 
> e: And video of beating it, of course!


Good battle! A few mistakes here and there, but over-all very well played! That is another battle that could easily drag on for more than an hour or end poorly for the unprepared.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 15, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> I don't have a screenshot of hers cause I'm not some screenshot junkie like you onaholes.


excuse me... but what the F ...

tho i agree i am a screenshot junkie ... ah, whatev'

ok ... strange achievement :
*Immortal Photobomb*
*Caught an image of Gentiana in a photo.*
Prompto is a snapshot junkie (well at last it's not me who's taking the shots)  and i got 2 time that :


putting aside  the mid 60's american feeling ... the game is awesome and still put out some interesting surprises even after 40 hrs (that achievement is one hilarious thing) and the auto snapshot is awesome (finally a game where 95% of the screenshots are not from me ... ) and it's not my fault that Prompto is a good photographer


i find myself more, fishing than fighting ... quite the tragic prince who lost his father and on a quest for power to exact revenge ...

but no grudge can hold against the power of scenery (specially when stuck @ home ... )




Spoiler: well, at last the fishes looks good ... 







cheer up


----------



## Apocalypsee (Apr 15, 2020)

Played Gran Turismo 4 using PCSX2 emulator. Looks quite good for PS2 game released in 2005!


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 15, 2020)

The NTSC version supports even 1080i


----------



## SN2716057 (Apr 15, 2020)

The concrete factory is done. Up next are the iron, copper, and...



quartz nodes.



Still need to power them, though.


----------



## metalfiber (Apr 15, 2020)

Hey Gramps, for pain management on that toe hit the other one with a hammer. Just get well soon and don't step into a Doctor's office...you'll come out worse off.

Finished New Vegas. Went off my nut and killed them all on the strip...i.e. Independent Vegas ending.

I started Fallout 4. I guess i'm doing the summer of reruns a little early. I did Assassin's Creed 3 through Odyssey last year. Assassin's Creed Syndicate was the biggest surprise and Unity was the letdown...Odyssey was my number 1, Syndicate 2, Black Flag and Origins tied for 3 as ratings go.

Fallout 4 has one of the best character creator modes...I think i'm do'n alright.




Don't go out. Bugs are outside and not little radroaches...Big blue screens of death bugs...got'em fixed for now. Just went to my go to site and they had the fixes i needed.... https://www.pcgamingwiki.com/wiki/Fallout_4


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 15, 2020)

Finished NFS Heat..overall much more enjoyable than payback.


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 15, 2020)

kurosagi01 said:


> Finished NFS Heat..overall much more enjoyable than payback.
> View attachment 151635View attachment 151636View attachment 151637View attachment 151638View attachment 151639


That looks cool. Ever tried NFS Hot Pursuit?
Talk about manic.


----------



## hat (Apr 16, 2020)

Apocalypsee said:


> Played Gran Turismo 4 using PCSX2 emulator. Looks quite good for PS2 game released in 2005!
> 
> View attachment 151608
> 
> View attachment 151609


PCSX2 can render games very well when everything plays nice.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 16, 2020)

OH SHIT THIS IS SO GOOD.
Mechwarrior 5... if you know what's what... you can't miss this one. Pure nostalgia, and done right. I'm totally hooked, its like Battletech in almost every way, but now you're an actual pilot. Just as it should be. Launch version had its niggles, but its good now.

The mechs feel right, graphics look okay and really a straight upgrade from the old maps; generic buildings and platforms and all destructible... full lance customization and a map with tons of semi random stuff. Well worth it and on a small sale @ epic.


----------



## francisbaud (Apr 16, 2020)

GreiverBlade said:


> but no grudge can hold against the power of scenery (specially when stuck @ home ... )
> View attachment 151581View attachment 151587View attachment 151588


Nice screenshots, I love the water in the first one.

Personally I'm not playing anything right now, the most recent game I've played was League of Legends a while ago.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 16, 2020)

francisbaud said:


> Nice screenshots, I love the water in the first one.
> 
> Personally I'm not playing anything right now, the most recent game I've played was League of Legends a while ago.


Hey, welcome to TPU!


----------



## HABAR (Apr 16, 2020)

I am playing "Kards". Kards is about WWII. 
You can find it on Steam.


----------



## Regeneration (Apr 17, 2020)

Kicking ass in CS:GO competitive




Its been a while... can't wait to face all the cheaters, rude Russians, and rest of the trolls.


----------



## mbeeston (Apr 17, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Kicking ass in CS:GO competitive
> 
> View attachment 151796
> 
> Its been a while... can't wait to face all the cheaters, rude Russians, and rest of the trolls.


very nice, good luck.


----------



## Khonjel (Apr 17, 2020)

Playing Dragon Age Inquisition after Witcher 3 was a mistake. It's like owning a Toyota Camry after owning a BMW 3 series. But I guess every other RPG will become like this. Scheisse!




Shitty 30 fps cutscene, shitty voice acting, shitty combat mechanics - a trifecta. But I'm gonna trudge through cause I'm a sucker for good story and I don't have anything better to play atm.

BTW can anyone help me what I should be doing as an archer? The damage is so low and there are even enemies with long range attacks I can't dodge.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 17, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> Playing Dragon Age Inquisition after Witcher 3 was a mistake. It's like owning a Toyota Camry after owning a BMW 3 series. But I guess every other RPG will become like this. Scheisse!
> View attachment 151804
> 
> Shitty 30 fps cutscene, shitty voice acting, shitty combat mechanics - a trifecta. But I'm gonna trudge through cause I'm a sucker for good story and I don't have anything better to play atm.
> ...



As an archer?  You reroll into mage  No seriously, it gets a little bit better when you get those new skill lines to pick from, then you can get some synergy. Until then, yeah, its lackluster.
Dodge mechanics in the game are pretty crappy. Its much more effective to use the temporary shields and armor buffs for defense.

Best part of that game IMO is still the title screen music. I think that part has highest playtime for me


----------



## Khonjel (Apr 17, 2020)

BTW how dafuq is body paint such a good armor? It gives cold resistance too?!

I just used this instead cause it's classy-er:




Though in later cutscene the butler-esque gloves made me laugh.



Vayra86 said:


> As an archer?  You reroll into mage  No seriously, it gets a little bit better when you get those new skill lines to pick from, then you can get some synergy. Until then, yeah, its lackluster.
> Dodge mechanics in the game are pretty crappy. Its much more effective to use the temporary shields and armor buffs for defense.
> 
> Best part of that game IMO is still the title screen music. I think that part has highest playtime for me


I just can't see myself as a mage you know. I hate their staff and their long robes. *yuck* So uncool.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 17, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> View attachment 151805View attachment 151806
> 
> BTW how dafuq is body paint such a good armor? It gives cold resistance too?!
> 
> ...



Warriors are not too bad either. But this problem will eventually go away; simply because your teammates are just as important as yourself so you will always have a mix and each class does have its unique little perks. Just grind up to the full team ASAP and get to your stronghold. If you want to make life easier, study the perks you can get within your own class and see if there is synergy to be had that suits your playstyle. You can always respec later on, too. Most of that is just playing along with the perk descriptions, focusing around one set of effects or modifiers is usually best. Any perks that give temporary or on-proc shielding or armor are best in slot really. Add some damage on top and you win the game 

Also, you have 3 trees don't ya? No need to stick to the archery one, because it really is the worst.


----------



## kseniyabalitskaya (Apr 17, 2020)

Now am play Eve, nice game for stay at home


----------



## Cvrk (Apr 17, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> Playing Dragon Age Inquisition after Witcher 3 was a mistake.


Very bad timing. After Witcher 3 action RPGs will never be the same

@Vayra86 or he can play on normal difficulty and then the class and skills don't matter. I 30 hours in i think and only died by mistake a few times.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 17, 2020)

Going on a 5th retry of a campaign mission in Mechwarrior 5... yep. Nostalgia, alright.

Its just like in the old days. 'Here, take this generic set of objectives stringed together for your campaign mission'. 'Here, deplete your ammo on these useless targets' And then when you think you're done 'Hey, another lance just dropped to kill you'. Boss fight.  I'm now at the point where I can reach that fight without being half dead and empty... but still...

@Cvrk  true but I believe that isn't @Khonjel s game  And rightly so!


----------



## xBruce88x (Apr 18, 2020)

Been playing a little "Galaxy on Fire 2 Full HD"

Not ground breaking or anything, but a fun little game. Too bad the expansion never came to pc. It runs on almost anything, my dual core, 4gb, gt430 1gb, old system ran it fine at 1600x900 max settings (but 2x aa, 4x af). 

I bought a "new" pc the other day. 
Athlon II X4 3Ghz, 8gb ddr3, and still using my old 240ssd and gt 430, but I have a 1050. Just waiting for the DP to VGA adapter to come in (hard finding anything in store... And stay at home orders). Only set me back 175.


----------



## Khonjel (Apr 18, 2020)

Yuck! I don't know if I'll continue playing Observer. This shit is fucking disgusting. Not to mention epilepsy-enducing graphical mechanics.


 



And since I wanna share my disgust with ya peeps, that my friends is a picture of futuristic organ farm. Basically a pig that's being harvested for human organs. And a VR kit strapped on so the organs are cultivated in an ideal environment.

Thinking future is grim? Well it's happening. Google "Bovine Escapism"


----------



## SN2716057 (Apr 18, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> Basically a pig that's being harvested for human organs. And a VR kit strapped on so the organs are cultivated in an ideal environment.


I'm glad you described it, cause at first I didn't see a pig nor the headset.

Now I want to play it too. I know I have it somewhere.


----------



## m6tzg6r (Apr 18, 2020)

Doom VFR. Please don't eat me!


----------



## dirtyferret (Apr 18, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> Playing Dragon Age Inquisition after Witcher 3 was a mistake. It's like owning a Toyota Camry after owning a BMW 3 series. But I guess every other RPG will become like this. Scheisse!
> View attachment 151804
> 
> Shitty 30 fps cutscene, shitty voice acting, shitty combat mechanics - a trifecta. But I'm gonna trudge through cause I'm a sucker for good story and I don't have anything better to play atm.
> ...



On the whole its not a bad RPG, it not great but there are far worse.  The DLC is far better then the vanilla game and often goes on sale on Origin.


----------



## metalfiber (Apr 18, 2020)

It's easy to make your own mods in Fallout 4.....

Target Practice.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 18, 2020)

Well, I’m up to 140 hours in State of Decay 2. My community has mostly survived for 62 in game days. I think though that only 2 are original community members.


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 18, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> Well, I’m up to 140 hours in State of Decay 2. My community has mostly survived for 62 in game days. I think though that only 2 are original community members.



I may pick it up at some point.  I have sort of lost the lust for gaming again.  I put about 150 hours into RDR2 in the first three chapters and just sort of burned out.  Maybe I'll get Fallen Order going again or something.  Honestly, I would play the crap out of Dying Light 2 right now.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 19, 2020)

metalfiber said:


> Target Practice.


Nice! Pull that trigger Mr Dobbson! Won't do much good, I'm a program, I'll switch bodies. You are no Neo...


----------



## metalfiber (Apr 19, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Nice! Pull that trigger Mr Dobbson! Won't do much good, I'm a program, I'll switch bodies. You are no Neo...



You know what kind of body i want you to switch to Sexy Lexy  ....


----------



## Calmmo (Apr 19, 2020)

Finished P5R, +easy platinum 
RE3 next!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 19, 2020)

metalfiber said:


> You know what kind of body i want you to switch to Sexy Lexy  ....


In your dreams, only in your dreams. LMBO!


----------



## Khonjel (Apr 19, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> Well, I’m up to 140 hours in State of Decay 2. My community has mostly survived for 62 in game days. I think though that only 2 are original community members.


Damn! I'm waiting for a sale on that. I loved the first one until my save got corrupted and I rage-uninstalled.


----------



## FremenDar666 (Apr 19, 2020)

DARK SOULS Trilogy. DARK SOULS 1 Remastered is still expensive. Tons of others too. Just need two more games to get to 200 on Steam.


----------



## Lindatje (Apr 19, 2020)

Still playing WoW. Have now ~6700 hours in my MM hunter.
I can't play any other game, every time I do that I just thinking about WoW all the time, hahaha.

yea it’s sad.


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 19, 2020)

Lindatje said:


> Still playing WoW. Have now ~6700 hours in my MM hunter.
> I can't play any other game, every time I do that I just thinking about WoW all the time, hahaha.
> 
> yea it’s sad.


The wife and I did that for years  Got too much like a job to us, so we gave it up, but recently rolled into the Classic servers, and broke out the Hunter and 'Lock, enjoying the heck out of it 

Still playing a lot of Grim Dawn, but WoW is a nice departure with some old friends every few days


----------



## Drone (Apr 20, 2020)

Just started_* The Legend of Zelda: *_*Majora's Mask 3D* version 1.1. 
It's by far the hardest video game I've ever played. Game mechanics and graphics are improved versions of Ocarina of Time 3D. It's extremely tough and punishing game, it can easily make you rage quit and give up. Make a slightest mistake and game wipes the floor with you. You can't save/load, can't relax, can't explore.  Twilight Princess HD and OoT 3D gave you time to explore and Breath of the Wild is simply a paragon of free roam and do-what-you-wanna-do, go-where-you-wanna-go kind of game but MM3D is "you're gonna regret this!" kind of game.

Playing MM3D after BotW is my big mistake. It's a contrast between "absolute freedom" and "everything's timed, run out of time and everything's lost, go kill yourself!".
All Zelda games are trippy that's why there're so awesome but  level design and enemies in MM3D are totally psychedelic. It's pure madness. But I like challenge. I put my hands in my pockets and cross my fingers, I hope I can hold on and won't give up. Maybe after a few hours I'll pull myself together and my second impression won't be so overdramatic lol.

Shrines, temples, dungeons, and city look good. Zelda games always have nice art and design.


----------



## Sithaer (Apr 20, 2020)

Lindatje said:


> Still playing WoW. Have now ~6700 hours in my MM hunter.
> I can't play any other game, every time I do that I just thinking about WoW all the time, hahaha.
> 
> yea it’s sad.



I was also 'imprisoned' in an MMO for almost 7 years and missed out on so many good titles meanwhile.
Only left when the devs messed up the game with an update and most of my friends quited and I just had enough at that point and left,tried it again last year but I barely lasted 1+ month until I quited it again,its just not my game anymore. _'Vindictus'_

Kinda glad that I'm free now,still trying to catch up with the games I missed.

I mean I did play some other MMOS but only on a very casual level,like not even joining guilds or anything. _'so that ppl can't turn the game into a job for me with guild runs,etc'_
Tbh nowadays I can't even find a worth to play MMO even if I wanted to,everything is a battle royale nowadays and I don't fancy those games in general.


----------



## EntropyZ (Apr 20, 2020)

Started Code:Vein, well it's something and I've wanted to put off playing it, but there were too many things to like about the game. It's more like DMC instead of Dark Souls, as someone familiar with the Dark Souls series, the games' first 3 hours seem too easy. I can't get accurate drain/backstabs, I've been told it's easier to pull off with analog sticks, though some enemies don't have a collision box you can line up with. Parrying with the current set of items is kinda "off" and too slow for my taste, I don't know if I could get used to using that and I still don't know if bosses can be parried.

I'm just going blind without reading walkthroughs until I'll get frustrated somewhere.

I like the customization options, it's so much better than SAO: Fatal Bullet and extra effort has been put in to this version of UE4, even the with all the graphics options, it doesn't melt the GPU unlike SAO:FB. The combination bindings are very appreciated and AI companions aren't brain-dead. Modding is easy, not sure what to really ask for other than greatswords not looking like paddles for a landboat and some better/adjusted movesets. Currently, I don't see that many gripes with gameplay, other than it being different from the pace I'm used to.

This is going to keep me from playing RogueTech again, for now. I'm still on the fence getting XCOM 2, I know it's good. But what if it's _*too*_ good?


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 20, 2020)

metalfiber said:


> You know what kind of body i want you to switch to Sexy Lexy  ....
> View attachment 152018



Strange huh, how the rest of the game looks like its from the year 2000 but the moment boob physics come into play, somehow polygon counts and other laws of gaming seem to bend to her will.

Skyrim is remarkably similar 



Lindatje said:


> Still playing WoW. Have now ~6700 hours in my MM hunter.
> I can't play any other game, every time I do that I just thinking about WoW all the time, hahaha.
> 
> yea it’s sad.



Macro on scroll wheel still, like it was in vanilla? 



Sithaer said:


> I was also 'imprisoned' in an MMO for almost 7 years and missed out on so many good titles meanwhile.
> Only left when the devs messed up the game with an update and most of my friends quited and I just had enough at that point and left,tried it again last year but I barely lasted 1+ month until I quited it again,its just not my game anymore. _'Vindictus'_
> 
> Kinda glad that I'm free now,still trying to catch up with the games I missed.
> ...



Funny how that sounds very similar to my MMO career. You go in too deep, you burn out, and then you figure out the rat race was just that and not much else.

But its pretty cool to have that massive backlog of other stuff to check out then  Be careful though... the next step is getting burned out from playing too many different things.


----------



## Sithaer (Apr 20, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Funny how that sounds very similar to my MMO career. You go in too deep, you burn out, and then you figure out the rat race was just that and not much else.
> 
> But its pretty cool to have that massive backlog of other stuff to check out then  Be careful though... the next step is getting burned out from playing too many different things.



I would lie if I said that I don't miss certain aspects of playing that game or MMOs in general but I don't miss the rest.
Also not being able to leave those games after years of playing cause I tend to feel too attached to my characters/sometimes other ppl too and all that time I put in the said games makes me feel like its a waste if  I randomly quit. _'pretty much every MMO I've played forced me to quit at some point'_

Yea that is a valid concern,I was just thinking about that recently that even tho I have all the time to play games now I don't feel like overdoing it to avoid burning out or at least try.
I'm taking my time with whatever games I play now and try to plan out what I'm gonna play next. _'might pick up Just Cause 3 where I left it after I'm done with the EPIC freebies I'm playing now'_


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 20, 2020)

Drone said:


> It's extremely tough and punishing game, it can easily make you rage quit and give up.


That is why I didn't like it. The concept did not appeal to me. It was more frustrating than challenging and it just wasn't fun. 


Drone said:


> but MM3D is "you're gonna regret this!" kind of game.


Exactly! I sold it two weeks after buying it and never looked back..


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 20, 2020)

Lance is coming together nicely. Found a familiar face.

Also, Stalker 3F is OP... Some heat management required but when you get that sorted... man. Brutal machine... I fixed my heat problem with downsizing to LRM5 instead of 10 and more heatsinks instead. Feels like a hack, almost.

I'm mostly comparing this game to Battletech and boy did they flesh out the stellar map a lot more. So many special missions and little cause/effect mechanics in there, I keep figuring out new stuff. They really gave the randomized stuff a good edge and it stays fresh. The power-play between all the factions and your rep with them is another dimension to it all. It takes some time to notice this, but it really does influence mission structure everywhere you go.





This setup here below is my personal boat, and has been for the last few days. Double heat sinks are ofc adding to the carnage. Cheese with 30 LRM volleys... and then in for the kill 

This game is seriously highly underestimated, even if you're not familiar with Mechwarrior... it all checks out. Some small bugs here and there but nothing game breaking. Almost every mission was truly exciting to do, surprise elements galore.


----------



## Sithaer (Apr 20, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Lance is coming together nicely. Found a familiar face.
> 
> Also, Stalker 3F is OP... Some heat management required but when you get that sorted... man. Brutal machine... I fixed my heat problem with downsizing to LRM5 instead of 10 and more heatsinks instead. Feels like a hack, almost.
> 
> ...



Oh damn I totally forgot about this game,Mechwarrior 4 was a thing in my childhood and I loved it. _'even if I did not understand much back then'_
Well then +1 game to add to my list.


----------



## Drone (Apr 20, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> That is why I didn't like it. The concept did not appeal to me. It was more frustrating than challenging and it just wasn't fun.
> Exactly! I sold it two weeks after buying it and never looked back..


I had the same feelings but after I defeated the first boss and once I learnt how to slow down time and instantly warp to new directions, everything fell quickly into place!
I also downloaded manual pdf from Nintendo site and it helps a lot!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 20, 2020)

Drone said:


> I had the same feelings but after I defeated the first boss and once I learnt how to slow down time and instantly warp to new directions, everything fell quickly into place!
> I also downloaded manual pdf from Nintendo site and it helps a lot!


Fair enough. Still, I wasn't a fan of the game concept. The game felt more like a job than something that's meant to be amusing. Speaking of...

A few weeks ago I sat down with Command & Conquer 2 - Tiberian Sun with the Firestorm pak. It was great fun, all 4 campaigns! On Friday, I began Command & Conquer Red Alert 2. Beat the allied missions and am now working through the Soviet missions... As you can see, I'm kicking butt!


----------



## Drone (Apr 20, 2020)

^ Tanya in Red Alert 2 still makes my heart pound faster  lol


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 21, 2020)

I was really in the mood for some GRID (2019) today and drove like a lunatic, just like the killer AI.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 21, 2020)

Drone said:


> ^ Tanya in Red Alert 2 still makes my heart pound faster  lol


Gemma Atkinson from Red Alert 3 does it for me...


----------



## Regeneration (Apr 21, 2020)

Let me clean the F6 and F9 keys first.





LOL.


----------



## Khonjel (Apr 21, 2020)

*I'm Commander Shepard, and Dragon Age: Inquisition is the buggiest shitfest I've ever played.*

Like seriously! Conversation wheel bugging out and NPCs saying "So YOu'rE sILenT On tHIs tOPic?" No fuckface! The shitty game won't let me answer your shitty question.

And why dafuq is my character auto-running towards the enemy when I built a support from the back-archer build?

Half the time I'm fighting against the controls of the game instead of the enemy NPCs.

Fucken hell! And I paid 12 euro for this fucking pile of dump? I should've pirated before wasting my money on this garbage.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 21, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> *I'm Commander Shepard, and Dragon Age: Inquisition is the buggiest shitfest I've ever played.*
> 
> Like seriously! Conversation wheel bugging out and NPCs saying "So YOu'rE sILenT On tHIs tOPic?" No fuckface! The shitty game won't let me answer your shitty question.
> 
> ...



Live and learn. Of course you pirate this, because then you get it feature complete and without having to deal with origin... Mind, I even own the game on Origin and still pirate it. Same goes for the Mass Effect trilogy pre andromeda... Its just absolute crap the official way.
But yeah, I'm not Commander Shepard, but I endorse this comment. lol!

Though I gotta say those bugs you mention, I've not had them. Do you use some weird input device or? Controller? I played KB/M no issues like that. Well apart from the auto running and party AI just generally being shit. Its part of the reason melee and mage work well


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 21, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> *I'm Commander Shepard, and Dragon Age: Inquisition is the buggiest shitfest I've ever played.*
> 
> Like seriously! Conversation wheel bugging out and NPCs saying "So YOu'rE sILenT On tHIs tOPic?" No fuckface! The shitty game won't let me answer your shitty question.
> 
> ...


Several examples of the many types of reasons I did not and will not finish the game. IMHO, it is the worst AAA game ever. Ever. It is a game that felt like a job from the beginning. I’m sorry, but that is not why I play games.  Oh, and just not fun.  Sorry, stopped a rant I almost went off on, LOL.  Somehow EA completely lost it between DAO and DAI.


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 22, 2020)

GRID (2019) gets a lot of stick on the Steam discussions, but what most complainers fail to point out is that it's an arcade racer, not a sim. They find it boring, so each to his own, I say.
It adds a lot of polish to the previous games -GRID 2 and GRID Autosport, but remains just that - an arcade racer, which is why I play it.
Actual racing sims really do simulate car racing very accurately but don't play at all well with a keyboard, but arcade racers do. Besides, I'm a casual racer and I really don't mind the demolition derby style of GRID.
I could never get bored of this game.


----------



## EntropyZ (Apr 22, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> Several examples of the many types of reasons I did not and will not finish the game. IMHO, it is the worst AAA game ever. Ever. It is a game that felt like a job from the beginning. I’m sorry, but that is not why I play games.  Oh, and just not fun.  Sorry, stopped a rant I almost went off on, LOL.  Somehow EA completely lost it between DAO and DAI.



I got to the desert part, something about the game that takes too long to explore everything, you move so slow around these huge maps. I haven't played since. There's too many things added to pad out game length without offering a significant pay-off for spending time.

It just didn't feel rewarding to get through most parts of DA:I so far. While over-leveling is possible, it is not needed to get through a lot of parts if you have crafted gear. All of the loot I get is mostly worse than I already have.

I never felt like I got through a battle by the skin of my teeth like playing Origins the first time.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 22, 2020)

I'm at my parents, grabbed my old laptop with me. Played some Worms World Party, now it's time for some Wolf 3D. Achtung!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 22, 2020)

I figured I would drop by and leave some screenshots of State of Decay 2.  Not because it is graphically awesome...it's not.   Just leaving them as game samples.








Spoiler: SoD2 Screenshots


----------



## SN2716057 (Apr 22, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> I figured I would drop by and leave some screenshots of State of Decay 2.  Not because it is graphically awesome...it's not.   Just leaving them as game samples.



Looks interesting. Are the zombies as fast as L4D or Dawn of the Dead? And do you play that in SP or MP?


----------



## Sithaer (Apr 23, 2020)

Finished both RUINER and Close To The Sun,surprisingly good freebies and enjoyed both.

Now I've picked up Just Cause 3 where I left it around a year ago,something like only 25% completion but its fun game to pass time with.
Can never get enough of the nonsense explosions/action and whatnot. _'was definitely worth the 5 euro I paid for it in 2018'_

I did try JC 4 since it was free but I think I will play JC 3 for now until the story is finished at least,imo JC 3 looks better and also runs better on my system.





Also,I just noticed today that I still have a 10 Euro coupon on EPIC and it expires soon,like 1 week and it cannot be used on DLCs and the minimum price of a game has to be 15 Euro.
Wasn't planning on buying anything atm but I don't want to let it go to waste,don't want to spend much either so I checked what they have between 15 and 20 and I think I will get Beyond Two Souls.
Tried the demo and it seems like my kind of game but I will check again in case there is something else.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 23, 2020)

SN2716057 said:


> Looks interesting. Are the zombies as fast as L4D or Dawn of the Dead? And do you play that in SP or MP?


It’s Single Player, but you can do MP of a sorts if you want, working co-op in another player’s game, or someone can join yours.  From what I have read you keep influence you earn in the other person’s game, including any loot like good weapons you might get.

Oh, and different zombie types have different speeds. Mostly shambling types that can lunge for you for a short distance if you are close, but mostly just walk. Some others can sprint short distances.  Ferals are fast and mean and strong and nasty and can outrun you.  Best hope is to climb up on something, because unlike Dying Light they don’t climb.  There are also the big brutes that are strong enough to rip you in half, and can run for short distances, but mostly walk.


----------



## AusWolf (Apr 23, 2020)

I'm playing DOOM: Eternal. It's fun, but not as fun as DOOM (2016) was - for me at least. My reasons:

The graphics got a cartoony shine that takes away from the game's realism and immersion.
The level design isn't as fluid as it was in 2016. Every level is basically a bunch of multiplayer arenas glued together by a hallway or a jumping puzzle or whatever.
Jumping puzzles: there's just too many of them, and most of the time they're absolutely unnecessary. They're only there to annoy you.
My main gripe: perks, perks, perks. You're using half of your keyboard for different perks, and you have to remember ALL of them in order to get HP, armour, ammo and to cool down other perks. For a shooter, Eternal's perk and skill system is overly complicated, and as a result, killing hordes of demons isn't even half as relaxing and fun as it was in 2016.
I don't understand why I can't glory kill zombies without shooting them first. And since I have to shoot them, why can't I have a pistol in case I run out of ammo? (which I do when I forget about the perks I have to use to get some)
Despite all my issues, it's a fun game once I manage to get everything right - but that's the thing: I have to work hard to get things right, while I would rather just run around and shoot the demons back to Hell, like I did in DOOM (2016).

Edit: I've read reviews with people complaining about the cinematic cutscenes and the fortress where you return after every mission, but these don't bother me at all - in fact, I find it refreshing to return to a familiar place after a hard battle.


----------



## AlejoZ (Apr 23, 2020)

I started playing Doom Eternal on my old GTX 970... i was having some issues with my temps as you can see 78-82 degrees on my i7 8700k...


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 23, 2020)

AlejoZ said:


> I started playing Doom Eternal on my old GTX 970... i was having some issues with my temps as you can see 78-82 degrees on my i7 8700k...
> 
> View attachment 152459View attachment 152460View attachment 152461



82C is not a temp issue, its normal. Its probably hammering a few cores and you are seeing peak core temps more than anything else.


----------



## AusWolf (Apr 23, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> 82C is not a temp issue, its normal. Its probably hammering a few cores and you are seeing peak core temps more than anything else.


It's not doing that on my PC. In fact, it barely uses 30-40% of my i7-7700 and the core/thread distribution is fairly even, leaving the temp in the 50s. Even GPU usage is only around 60% with Vsync off.

I can actually run the folding@home client while playing DOOM: Eternal, and barely notice the difference in game performance. 



AusWolf said:


> I'm playing DOOM: Eternal. It's fun, but not as fun as DOOM (2016) was - for me at least. My reasons:
> 
> The graphics got a cartoony shine that takes away from the game's realism and immersion.
> The level design isn't as fluid as it was in 2016. Every level is basically a bunch of multiplayer arenas glued together by a hallway or a jumping puzzle or whatever.
> ...


Update:

Another thing I don't particularly like about the game is the backstory. I feel like the writers tried to do something 2000x more epic than in DOOM (2016), but the result turned out to be just another over-complicated mess that I personally never needed.

There are two things that I absolutely love about the game, though:

The music, which is a lot of times a modernised cover of the original '93 Doom's soundtrack.
The way weapon's fire blows off pieces of flesh is uncannily satisfying.


----------



## AlejoZ (Apr 24, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> 82C is not a temp issue, its normal. Its probably hammering a few cores and you are seeing peak core temps more than anything else.



I was using a UHD630 and I forgot to uninstall these drivers... here's a shot of the temps now barely reaches 55 degrees


----------



## Cranky5150 (Apr 24, 2020)

Playing a lot of Doom Eternal lately..I squeeze in some Modern Warfare as well.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 24, 2020)

Conquest in BF1 simply kicks ass, my favourite BF and game mode (I don't count deathmatch, I play that in many FPS games just for fun)


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 24, 2020)

With Crysis Remastered around the corner, I couldn't resist a trip down memory lane again. Still looks and plays great and I never get tired of Crysis.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 24, 2020)

Simply unbelievable that it's from 2007, still looks awesome.

And I'll absolutely get the remaster!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 24, 2020)

I love Easter eggs in games!  I took a companion from our base with me yesterday in State of Decay 2, and he said "I was thinking, what if we started collecting all the bottle caps, and maybe use them as currency?"  

Then there was this gem (book and movie reference):








Spoiler: SoD 2 Screenshots









Admiring the new paint job...





...which takes dedication to your craft to perfect!





So, I lost two fellow community members and the mission person I was supposed to protect, all because three juggernauts made the post office where I picked up the protectee their focus of rage.  20 crosbow bolts, 6 thermite grenates, 4 pipe bombs, 40 .45 cal bullets, 80 shotgun rounds, a broken bat and three people dead, I succeeded.  It was a bloodbath! 3 juggernauts and about 50 crazed zombies (including a Feral) brought in brought in by the noise were all eliminated.





I've started collecting cars.  Maybe I could begin a used car lot soon?










I even grab vans to block entrances just to funnel all zombies to one choke point entrance at the front of the base.


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 24, 2020)

laser guided falling star in terrarra.
this is happening for 2nd time now.

dont ask me how


----------



## Frick (Apr 24, 2020)

Started Torment: Tides of Numenara for realsies and golly it's good. Reminds me a lot of gene wolfe but in a good way. I've played about four hours, pretty much all of it being spent on reading. The worldbuilding is masterful for a game.


----------



## robot zombie (Apr 24, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> In your dreams, only in your dreams. LMBO!


Fallout 4: Where dreams are made real.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 24, 2020)

a bit of mobile in a 32" glory .... Azur Lane as usual ...

soon i will have an 11th trophy to add in my 2nd floor dorm ... because it's Crimson Echoes rerun! (since i could not get it during 1st run, my fleets weren't quite adequate to run hard mode even maps)

while i can't go visite the Mikasa memorial due to obvious reason ... i have my own memorial in my setup ... (now i need to find a good scale model for my own home ... that, and start the assembly and painting of my Arizona 1:425 model ... )

the historical fear of a battleship threatened to become a plane carrier (well ... as a naval war history freak ... i get easily caught by those VN "cutscene" )


my stats are still going strong after 1 year and a half into it  and well exercises (aka: "joke of a pvp since it's automatic fleet control" ) is still a casual play to kill time when no more oil left for regular pve sorties.


buhhhh mmhhh maybe i can go back to Code Vein or FFXV, that was a refreshing break.

edit... the Crimson Echoes trophy is positively gigantic (around the size of the Hololive collaboration event trophy )


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 24, 2020)

Double Dragon III (NES), haven't played this in two years.. at least I'm in lvl4 and here the real shit starts. 

Tho I'll play some CSGO and BF1 before I continue that..


----------



## sam_86314 (Apr 25, 2020)

Finally got a good start on Dragons Dogma: Dark Arisen, and I've been playing it nonstop since then.

Decently challenging (I'd say it's harder than BotW, but not as hard as Dark Souls) and very satisfying. 

It's a really good game, and I really hope Capcom makes a sequel in the foreseeable future.


----------



## Regeneration (Apr 25, 2020)

Done with Doom 64, took me 20 hours to beat on hard difficulty.

Started playing Doom Eternal, but so far looks disappointing. Not good as the previous one.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 25, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Started playing Doom Eternal, but so far looks disappointing. Not good as the previous one.


eh? ... seriously? ... not good as the previous one.... nay... actually it is better since it is as good but with more added to it, most of the original Doom fan, which i am counted in,  usually say DOOM Eternal is the best of the modern DOOM (well not hard .... DOOM 3 was no DOOM but rather a horror shooter spin off in the same universe featuring a random meatbag as the main protagonist ) although most accord to say the pacing and progression was a little better in 2016

praise be the designer that remade the Plasma Rifle in his glorious original model

aside the model of the Revenant ... which was way better in 2016 ... (hilariously one friend was really angry of what earth became ... but he never played DOOM II: Hell on Earth ... thus he's not a true fan )

This was glorious!                                  This is not!

but the Slayer never looked closer to his initial appearance than in Eternal, so does the Mancubus, HellKnight and marines but not the Revenant or the Possessed (although closer to the original than Doom 2016 was )

well ...
is it because it's more story driven? (alright reading the codex can be annoying ... i give that)
the exit cut "a la" DMC? (ouuuhhh that one i reckon it's annoying)
the "more akin to" Quake 3 gameplay? (Quake 1 and 2  were Doom following story tho ... and that would be a gameplay improvement since D:E is more nervous than D2016 which was already a bit hectic)
because of the fantasy vibe of some stage? (well doom was a fantasy game at the base ... closer to D&D than most would think )

to each their own ofc (and i would understand if you added "i find it to be"  )... but i can't see at all DOOM Eternal being inferior to DOOM 2016

interestingly i noticed Doom 2016 = Doom 1, Eternal = Doom 2 in the setup transition fashion (and 64 is the inbetween where the Slayer was locked in hell ) DOOM 1, Doom 2, Doom 64, Doom 2016 and then Doom Eternal is the storyline (yuussss Doom 3 has nothing to do in it! )



Spoiler: ok ... the song for Eternal from Miracle of sound is a bit less good that the one he made for 2016 ... 
















_*"rip and tear, until it is done*_* ."*


----------



## lZKoce (Apr 25, 2020)

I sank some hours into HOB, which I got free on Epic Store. Played with K&B and mouse as my generic gamepad wasn't recognized by the game and I don't have a controller from an xbox360 laying around (emulator didn't do the job either, or I couldn't get settings right?). I am really really fond of the art of the game and I like action platformers, but...here comes the "but":
- you have a "manual respawn" in the menu and I had to use that more than once as I got stuck here and there. Obviously they knew this would happen, hence added this button
- camera work - literary had to do some things blindfolded. People complained back in the day for the camera work on Legacy of Kain Defiance, but HOB takes things on a whole different level. That's perhaps my biggest complaint 
- lack of any kind of dialogue and tutorials isn't as damaging to me, as it seems to be for the critics reviewing the game, but it does have an impact. 
- no point in smaller skirmishes ( especially if you are after the Trophies - less than 5 deaths etc..) 
- some design choices 

I really wanted to like the game, but I was hoping for a light-hearted fun. Which HOB isn't. The frustration of the camera work, the need for perfect jumps (on one particular instance, just unlocked Electrical zone, first enemy is armored goblin or something, I got 12-15 consecutive smashes and armor was NOT off, seriously?? What were they thinking? Eventually I killed one and run off the other to continue with the quest). The sheer amount of achievements is staggering IMO...I feel it is not worth it. I might as well just shoot someone in the face in Titanfall 2 and get smile on mine and move on. I've decided to uninstall it and call it a day for now.


----------



## Khonjel (Apr 25, 2020)

*Sigh* Took a break from the grindfest that is Dragon Age Inquisition to finally finish TWAU. Can you actually believe I took 1 and a half hour yesterday trying to find the perfect abilities, accessories, weapon, AI behaviour build of my party? And only 3 people at that.

But I digress, let's talk about The Wolf Among Us. What an roller-coaster ride. In the end I couldn't decide for myself what to do with the crooked man. So let time decide it (literally) and it threw him down the well. I almost don't have any screenshots of this gem so I remembered to take the last scenes at least. Came I perfect if I do say so myself 

And I downloaded the fable comic too. I know TWAU is side-storyish but I just wanted to learn about the world. Suffice to say the art-style is very differnt from usual manga and hentai doujins I read xD


----------



## Apocalypsee (Apr 25, 2020)

Finished Witcher 3 Hearts of Stone DLC. Some of the best quest are in this DLC, beautifully crafted unlike some game DLC which is just a skin. I left it last year and continue it since yesterday. Some of the toughest enemies are in this DLC as well.


----------



## AusWolf (Apr 25, 2020)

GreiverBlade said:


> eh? ... seriously? ... not good as the previous one.... nay... actually it is better since it is as good but with more added to it, most of the original Doom fan, which i am counted in,  usually say DOOM Eternal is the best of the modern DOOM (well not hard .... DOOM 3 was no DOOM but rather a horror shooter spin off in the same universe featuring a random meatbag as the main protagonist ) although most accord to say the pacing and progression was a little better in 2016


My opinion (link) on why DOOM 2016 is way better. Yes, they added a lot of things, most of which is unnecessary, and make the game unreasonably complicated for a shooter. DOOM 2016 was a good combination of shooting and skill progression. D:Eternal isn't.


----------



## Regeneration (Apr 25, 2020)

I agree with AusWolf.

The levels design doesn't feel like Doom anymore. Mountains and cliffs.

Glory kills are overused, feels like a Kung Fu simulator.

And there are no hilarious copyright notices.









Doom 64 is a much better and more authentic Doom release.


----------



## AusWolf (Apr 25, 2020)

Apocalypsee said:


> Finished Witcher 3 Hearts of Stone DLC. Some of the best quest are in this DLC, beautifully crafted unlike some game DLC which is just a skin. I left it last year and continue it since yesterday. Some of the toughest enemies are in this DLC as well.


Congrats!  The main quest of HoS is probably the most engaging and best written story so far in video game history imo.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 25, 2020)

point taken, albeit personal

well for me it's the reverse ... Eternal is a logical evolution of 2016 just like 2016 is a logical evolution of 3 (since as i mentioned Doom 2016 is Doom 1 and Eternal is Hell on earth ... some remake  )



Regeneration said:


> Doom 64 is a much better and more authentic Doom release.


Doom 64 was actually Doom III/3, authentic? yes maybe, evolution? that too ... but that does not make Eternal less Doom than 64 is ... and Doom 64 better than Eternal? yep the copyright notice of Hell on Earth is right  (the part after the GT interactive distribution notice ) 

well, i take in consideration all ID games to see why Eternal is better/equal in my opinion, and by default i am right... right? (for myself... )
maybe because i got influenced by Quake 3 Arena a long time ... that the gameplay of Doom Eternal feel natural ...

i just love the use of "imho" and "for me it is" rather than "it is [insert random negative]"

in the end find Eternal to be equal to 2016, and the complicated bits added are not complicated for me ... (some thing are done better in 2016 and some other are in Eternal)


----------



## basco (Apr 25, 2020)

just a short info why the music for doom is not like the composer liked it to be:









						Doom Eternal composer distances himself from soundtrack album
					

Doom is practically synonymous with pounding metal soundtracks, and the latest title is no exception. Composed by Mick …




					www.eurogamer.net


----------



## Apocalypsee (Apr 25, 2020)

AusWolf said:


> Congrats!  The main quest of HoS is probably the most engaging and best written story so far in video game history imo.


That is right. For an expansion pack, it very well done.

Regarding Doom Eternal I agree with you and Regeneration. A lot of things are just an excuse for example having VERY LOW ammo pool just an excuse to utilize chainsaw more, glory kill just an excuse to get health during fight, those flame belch thing just an excuse to get armor during fight, and the platforming just an excuse to segregate one arena to the other. Mario ring of fire in open space is fine, then they put it in closed arena. Way too many micromanagement during the fight. That is not Doom to me. 

Having said that I finished the game on Hurt Me Plenty difficulty and halfway through Ultra Violence before I got bored of it.


----------



## Regeneration (Apr 25, 2020)

basco said:


> just a short info why the music for doom is not like the composer liked it to be:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes!! that's too. The metal music is annoying.


----------



## AusWolf (Apr 25, 2020)

Apocalypsee said:


> That is right. For an expansion pack, it very well done.
> 
> Regarding Doom Eternal I agree with you and Regeneration. A lot of things are just an excuse for example having VERY LOW ammo pool just an excuse to utilize chainsaw more, glory kill just an excuse to get health during fight, those flame belch thing just an excuse to get armor during fight, and the platforming just an excuse to segregate one arena to the other. Mario ring of fire in open space is fine, then they put it in closed arena. Way too many micromanagement during the fight. That is not Doom to me.
> 
> Having said that I finished the game on Hurt Me Plenty difficulty and halfway through Ultra Violence before I got bored of it.


Congrats on that too!  I finished the game yesterday, but I don't think I'll play it again for a while.

About the "excuses": If I remember right, in DOOM '16 you got everything (health, ammo and armour) with glory kills. Plus, you could glory kill zombies without shooting them first, that's how the game made sure you had plenty of resources for a fight. The chainsaw was a last resource, not a perk that you had to use to play the game properly. When I started D:E, my first few deaths happened because I forgot to use the chainsaw and wasted all my ammo on zombies and imps (assuming that I'm playing a simple shooter). Then I jumped around trying to look for ammo until the bigger demons that I couldn't kill with the chainsaw anymore kicked me in the arse and I died.

So one button for the chainsaw, one for the flamethrower thingy, one for glory kills, and you HAVE TO remember to use these every time you're in a fight, or you run out of resources and die. Then you've got all your extra perks and skills that take just as many (if not more) keys to use, not to mention the obvious weapon selector, jump and dash (why?). I understand the appeal of being able to kill demons a million different ways, but the necessity of doing so is just too much of a burden on me.



Regeneration said:


> Yes!! that's too. The metal music is annoying.


Maybe I'm weird, but the music was one of the few things that made me want to keep on playing.  I love it how they re-made the original Doom '93 themes into the new Doom style.

Also, if I remember right, the slogan of the old '93 Doom was "a game made by metal fans for metal fans" or something like that, which they probably tried to re-enact. Though I understand, the music in DOOM '16 appealed for a broader audience.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Apr 25, 2020)

AusWolf said:


> Congrats on that too!  I finished the game yesterday, but I don't think I'll play it again for a while.
> 
> About the "excuses": If I remember right, in DOOM '16 you got everything (health, ammo and armour) with glory kills. Plus, you could glory kill zombies without shooting them first, that's how the game made sure you had plenty of resources for a fight. The chainsaw was a last resource, not a perk that you had to use to play the game properly. When I started D:E, my first few deaths happened because I forgot to use the chainsaw and wasted all my ammo on zombies and imps (assuming that I'm playing a simple shooter). Then I jumped around trying to look for ammo until the bigger demons that I couldn't kill with the chainsaw anymore kicked me in the arse and I died.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I don't think I will ever continue, or replaying the game unless I use the cheat codes.

In Doom 2016 initially it drops health only but it can be upgraded with rune upgrade that enemy drops armor when glory kills. Ammo drops sometime when your weapon runs low on ammo AFAIK. I get killed numerous time because not enough chainsaw fuel on larger enemies in Eternal so I reserve that just for fodder enemies. Yeah blood punch is deadly but without it the so-called DoomSlayer throws pussy punches to enemy that deal nearly no damage to even fodder enemies.

Yeah the flame belch, chainsaw, glory kills, double jump and double dashing are the micromagement that I mentioned. You need to use that each time you enter arena or you'll die. Doing all that only fun first few kills after that it wasn't as entertaining to watch. Gets repetitive and tiring IMO.

Music is fine, and like you is the reason I continue playing the game


----------



## AusWolf (Apr 25, 2020)

Apocalypsee said:


> Thanks. I don't think I will ever continue, or replaying the game unless I use the cheat codes.
> 
> In Doom 2016 initially it drops health only but it can be upgraded with rune upgrade that enemy drops armor when glory kills. Ammo drops sometime when your weapon runs low on ammo AFAIK. I get killed numerous time because not enough chainsaw fuel on larger enemies in Eternal so I reserve that just for fodder enemies. Yeah blood punch is deadly but without it the so-called DoomSlayer throws pussy punches to enemy that deal nearly no damage to even fodder enemies.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's funny how the Doomslayer can punch a two-man-high slab of solid metal halfway across the map, but can't even stagger a half-rotten walking corpse without charging his blood punch ability first.


----------



## Regeneration (Apr 25, 2020)

Jump on walls, jump between walls, dash and then double jump, upgrade runes, upgrade guns, change mods, collect armor with flamethrower, collect ammo with chainsaw, collect HP with glory kills. That's RPG... not Doom.. The environment around you looks all alike, you don't know the F is happening. Have I been there? or that's where i'm suppose to go? Enemies seem to respawn out of nowhere. This is more like a Jackie Chan simulator with RPG elements.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Apr 25, 2020)

Naturally I continue with Blood and Wine next. If CDP can keep up with this kind of quality I'll buy Cyberpunk 2077 even though I'm not really into the theme. I say the same at first when my cousin introduces me to Witcher 3. And I'll buy on GoG too as I did on all Witcher series.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 25, 2020)

alright alright time to end it ...

you hate Eternal, i quite like it ... i am right, you are right


Spoiler: that review is quite close to what i think :) 















nonetheless none of your grip with the game are plaguing me (wait ... you have to use the Chainsaw that often? uhhhh ok i see)
micromanagement are natural reflex for me ... when i started my first playthrough i was at home ... (not like #stay@home ofc ... ) it was a combination of Quake 3 Arena movement with Doom original demon bashing true to the "rip and tear" ...

although the news with Mick make me sad ... his music is what made 2016 awesome for me and Eternal OST mastering is awful ... tho one question remain ... you don't like the Metal music (Industrial Metal  to be precise) ... what kind would you like to have ... because none of the other style would fit ...



Spoiler: the worse is that: 











 but that's not Mick's fault if Bethesda thought rap would fit DOOM TV commercial ... FFS i swear Bethesda will do everything they can to do wrong ...





Apocalypsee said:


> Gets repetitive and tiring IMO.


every single doom was repetitive technically ... 



AusWolf said:


> Maybe I'm weird, but the music was one of the few things that made me want to keep on playing.  I love it how they re-made the original Doom '93 themes into the new Doom style.
> 
> Also, if I remember right, the slogan of the old '93 Doom was "a game made by metal fans for metal fans" or something like that, which they probably tried to re-enact. Though I understand, the music in DOOM '16 appealed for a broader audience.


well if not 8bit or midi ... Doom'93 would have sounded like 2016  doom was always metal and metal only

quick edit to cut the sterile debat
i forgot i bought that one it seems ...


i think i know what will follow ....


----------



## AusWolf (Apr 25, 2020)

GreiverBlade said:


> alright alright time to end it ...
> 
> you hate Eternal, i quite like it ... i am right, you are right
> 
> ...


I agree with you that everyone is right.  And I don't hate the game. I just liked Doom '16 way more. If I gave that one 9/10, I'll give this one 7/10, which is still okay, just not spectacular.

As I was playing it, I had the feeling that the 'micromanagement' fighting style would appeal to quite many people, it's just too complicated for me. It's also kind of cool how they tried to re-enact the monster designs of the old games, though I have to admit that the monsters in '16 were a lot scarier. Combine this with the much more fluid level design and the not so vivid colours, it felt like a lot more immersive and catching game with a lot more depth to it. This one feels more like a casual arena-style shooter (with tons of perks and jumping around), which is fine, I get it, just not exactly my cup of tea.

As for the music, I liked the soundtrack of '16, and I like this one too. In my opinion, the soundtrack is the only part of the game which is on par with Doom '16, but again, it might be just me. 

If I wanted to link a video review that's quite close to my opinion, this (link) would be it.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 25, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> That looks cool. Ever tried NFS Hot Pursuit?
> Talk about manic.


Apology for the late reply, I have tried it but couldn't really get into it.
I prefer a bit of story and street racing aspect for this franchise, my first introduction was the Underground series.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Apr 25, 2020)

GreiverBlade said:


> alright alright time to end it ...
> 
> you hate Eternal, i quite like it ... i am right, you are right
> 
> ...


I don't say I hate it. I still think Doom Eternal movement is too slow, and another excuse to have rune upgrade to increase movement speed after glory kills. Also some invisible walls in the environment (like rubble) that made you stuck is annoying. Also glory kills IMO is killing immersion, you move very fast double jumping and dashing and then you stop to do the glory kill, oh right another excuse to put rune upgrade to do glory kills faster. Too much emphasis in 'rip and tear', you can rip and tear with a gun, not necessarily tearing demon face off with bare hands for 10967 times.



GreiverBlade said:


> every single doom was repetitive technically ...


Every single game in existence is repetitive killing the same enemy over and over again, but what I meant to say is this is FPS, not RPG. Switching weapon is fine, and what they did to Doom 2016 is a good balance of RPG elements (weapon upgrade, suit upgrades), in Eternal its way too much of RPG elements. Enemy now have a weakpoint too, another RPG elements.

The arena-style gameplay also not my cup of tea. Artificially locking an arena so you frantically jump around and dashing like monkey with guns on acid trip. I don't like the game forces me to follow its style of gameplay.

Now you catch why I don't like this game all that much? I stop here and I wont be quoting anyone regarding Eternal anymore. You like it? Good for you. At most I gave this game 6/10. The thing I like about the game is its story, as it told me how he became the Doomslayer so that puts a stop on all the theory on him.  A little bit of story/history is fine, and I love reading codex entry so I know who is Samuel Hayden and what is VEGA initially. The environment also looks beautiful. The game engine looks great for open RPG games. I would enjoy looking the environment if I'm not tearing demon in the face all the time 


I got another game that I can rant. Borderlands 3. The gameplay, gun mechanics and vehicle mechanics is a huge improvement over older Borderlands game but the story is like being written by emo teenager. I replay older Borderlands games numerous times, both single player and co-op with friends. But BL3 made me uninstall after finishing the game, so does my co-op partner. The story is what kills otherwise good game. I spend 63 hours completing the game and finishing nearly all the sidequest. There are some interesting quest in the game but the main quest its just appalling. This one is easily 4/10 as it makes me bored even before finishing the game.

That makes two disappointed game that I anticipate this year. There are two more game that I anticipate; Serious Sam 4 and C&C Remaster. I hope at least one of the doesn't suck.


----------



## Sithaer (Apr 25, 2020)

Apocalypsee said:


> I got another game that I can rant. Borderlands 3. The gameplay, gun mechanics and vehicle mechanics is a huge improvement over older Borderlands game but the story is like being written by emo teenager. I replay older Borderlands games numerous times, both single player and co-op with friends. But BL3 made me uninstall after finishing the game, so does my co-op partner. The story is what kills otherwise good game. I spend 63 hours completing the game and finishing nearly all the sidequest. There are some interesting quest in the game but the main quest its just appalling. This one is easily 4/10 as it makes me bored even before finishing the game.
> 
> That makes two disappointed game that I anticipate this year. There are two more game that I anticipate; Serious Sam 4 and C&C Remaster. I hope at least one of the doesn't suck.



While I agree that Bl3's story is like whatever and Bl 2 had a better one but for me its not a game breaking issue.
Story is just there for 1 playtrough,do every side quest/read everything /collect echos,etc but then its all about the end game imo and at that point I don't care about the story in this game since I treat Borderlands like a shooter Diablo where I spend most of my gametime with farming stuff/gearing my char/trying out different builds.

I still have the most hours spent in BL 1 but BL 3 is creeping up and easily played it more than BL 2 already _'so many gameplay related things I did not like in that game..'_

As for DOOM Eternal,for me Eternal and 2016 DOOM are somewhat equals and I like them both.Had no real issues with Eternal tbh,needed a few hours to get used to the different combat style but I had a lot of fun with it and the parkour parts did not bother me either.


----------



## AusWolf (Apr 26, 2020)

kurosagi01 said:


> Apology for the late reply, I have tried it but couldn't really get into it.
> I prefer a bit of story and street racing aspect for this franchise, my first introduction was the Underground series.


Oh, the good old times!  Though I admit, I got into the series with Need for Speed 2 (1997) which was my first game ever, and Need for Speed 3: Hot Pursuit (1998). I and my friends played the hell out of these two split-screen.  I didn't really enjoy anything after Carbon (I really wanted to like ProStreet, but the high-speed interstate races, or whatever they were called, put me off big time), but the one simply called Need for Speed (2015 I think) isn't too bad. Its story is uninteresting to say the least, but the graphics, sounds and customisation options are awesome. 



Spoiler: SPOILER!



And it features Ken Block!


 I had high hopes for The Run, but it ended up being too short, and more like an interactive action movie than a racing game. Underground 2 and Most Wanted are still the best of the series, imo. Never really got into Underground 1, though. Cars in it sounded like they came straight out of a mid-90's game.

Sorry for the long post, I just felt a bit nostalgic for a minute. 



Apocalypsee said:


> I don't say I hate it. I still think Doom Eternal movement is too slow, and another excuse to have rune upgrade to increase movement speed after glory kills. Also some invisible walls in the environment (like rubble) that made you stuck is annoying. Also glory kills IMO is killing immersion, you move very fast double jumping and dashing and then you stop to do the glory kill, oh right another excuse to put rune upgrade to do glory kills faster. Too much emphasis in 'rip and tear', you can rip and tear with a gun, not necessarily tearing demon face off with bare hands for 10967 times.
> 
> Every single game in existence is repetitive killing the same enemy over and over again, but what I meant to say is this is FPS, not RPG. Switching weapon is fine, and what they did to Doom 2016 is a good balance of RPG elements (weapon upgrade, suit upgrades), in Eternal its way too much of RPG elements. Enemy now have a weakpoint too, another RPG elements.
> 
> ...


I also welcome the addition to the story's complexity, though I wouldn't mind if the story itself was just a tiny bit more sensible. There's too much Maykr this and Sentinel that, and this prophecy cr**, and not enough real, straightforward explanation on what's what. Again, maybe it's just me.

Edit: Thinking about it, Doom: E is a good remake of Doom 2. Just like Doom 2 was okay, but nothing special (except for the super shotgun) compared to Doom 1 which was a masterpiece, I can say the same when I compare D:E to Doom '16. And that's my verdict.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 26, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Started playing Doom Eternal, but so far looks disappointing. Not good as the previous one.


Really? Many of my friends say they like it better. Must be a personal preference thing.


----------



## Regeneration (Apr 26, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Really? Many of my friends say they like it better. Must be a personal preference thing.



Its a Jackie Chan simulator, you always out of ammo + HP and need to kill everyone with your bare hands to survive.

And I suspect there is a bug with the game's synchronization. One moment I'm all alone and in a blink of an eye surrounded by dozen monsters in a close range.

Don't get me wrong, its a OK game, but not WOW.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 26, 2020)

Apocalypsee said:


> I don't say I hate it. I still think Doom Eternal movement is too slow, and another excuse to have rune upgrade to increase movement speed after glory kills. Also some invisible walls in the environment (like rubble) that made you stuck is annoying. Also glory kills IMO is killing immersion, you move very fast double jumping and dashing and then you stop to do the glory kill, oh right another excuse to put rune upgrade to do glory kills faster. *Too much emphasis in 'rip and tear'*, you can rip and tear with a gun, not necessarily tearing demon face off with bare hands for 10967 times.
> 
> Every single game in existence is repetitive killing the same enemy over and over again, but what I meant to say is this is FPS, not RPG. Switching weapon is fine, and what they did to Doom 2016 is a good balance of RPG elements (weapon upgrade, suit upgrades), in Eternal its way too much of RPG elements. Enemy now have a weak point too, another RPG elements.
> 
> ...





Spoiler: it is what Doom is since the first game :p



i was not aiming at you with that one (neither Auswolf also ) but i am not a fan to @ a target  (but i can confirm Doom is not for you since nothing it was meant to be is your cup of tea  )

and as i said all dooms are repetitive and fans of the series know that since the beginning and that's what they like about : frenetic non stop demon rip and tearing listening to metal music in an arena  (also they know that Slayer is a relative of B.J. Blazkowicz   and given Blazko tendencies glory kill are just logical in the setup of Doom after all "he's too F'cking Angry to die!" and well weapon are not his primary style given his story ... Argent d'Nur arena is not a shooting range)

dismantling enemies is not weak point technically ... it's logical in a shooter (i call that an improvement...  ) , weapon upgrade is not RPG'esque ... it's logical in a shooter ... doom is not RPG'esque it was designed like that since the beginning but ID added more stuff recently indeed (DOOM and DOOM II RPG were RPG'esque ... in the wrong way "laugh" ) ofc after that you like it or you "meh" it.

it seems people forgot about what Doom is in the beginning

but at last now you mentioned it's personal instead of a generalisation 

errr i just noticed why i have no issues with Ammo limitation although it doesn't fit Doom initial feeling ... "realisme" ... in 93 you carry 999 12 gauge shells in 2020 you carry 24 max ...  the later is more logical but not really adapted for all players 





Regeneration said:


> And I suspect there is a bug with the game's synchronization. One moment I'm all alone and in a blink of an eye surrounded by dozen monsters in a close range.


never got that even once 


Regeneration said:


> It's a Jackie Chan simulator, you always out of ammo + HP and need to kill everyone with your bare hands to survive.





Spoiler: "you find it to be a" 



try Doom'93 and Doom II fist-only runs 
also try Doom'93 in Nightmare difficulty, that's the good old stuff ... a joke difficulty that give you no time out!













oh that one is not bad a videogame addon to a Finnish-German-Australian comic SiFi action movie (i need to see that one )... given the legacy it has a good ol' B movies feeling the fact that most cutscene are done with real actors "a la" Wing Prophecy, Myst, Riven, Red Alert/C&C (and Quantum Break for the youngers ... ) kinda help 

we all know what's on the "Dark Side Of The Moon"(tm)


nah the most modern plane they have is not the Republic- Fairchild A10 Thunderbolt II, they shown some F-22'esque too but i prefer the A10 over any modern 5th Gen


soooo the I.S.S. is a space base ... interesting ... and a Australian spaceship nicknamed ... eh? "Dundee" ahaha the 4th biggest city of Scotland ... wait ... Scotland? oh well the dev and publisher are German .... i doubt they know anything "Dundee" is aside "Crocodile Dundee"


mixed and negatives reviews? ohhhh that's the kind of challenge i love ...

"clunky controls" naaaaaahhh they are fine ... M/KB or pad no issues
"dated graphics!" fine again ... the game is from 2012
"the music doesn't fit" errr ... well it fit space drifting ... 



Spoiler: B movies and 60's with some mixed oddball feeling in the modern day setup... yeah, it's fine 














"sh!tty B movie style" well, that's what give it his charm ... stop being negative ...

all in all that's why i don't read game reviews or personal opinions as they are all probably wrong outside personal domain  (but 95% of the reviewer think it should be general and all should think like that )

now i have another Götterdämmerung to add to my list (Xenosaga, Code Vein and now Iron Sky )


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 26, 2020)

AusWolf said:


> Oh, the good old times!  Though I admit, I got into the series with Need for Speed 2 (1997) which was my first game ever, and Need for Speed 3: Hot Pursuit (1998). I and my friends played the hell out of these two split-screen.  I didn't really enjoy anything after Carbon (I really wanted to like ProStreet, but the high-speed interstate races, or whatever they were called, put me off big time), but the one simply called Need for Speed (2015 I think) isn't too bad. Its story is uninteresting to say the least, but the graphics, sounds and customisation options are awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I never heard of the previous titles before Underground, Underground 1&2 were great but I can't stand the very arcadey driving and the silly over the top customisation requirements anymore lol.
As you can see I prefer more simple/classy modifications and all about performance and be able to drive.
Most wanted(2005) is still the best for me followed by NFS Heat now, Carbon was alright but I finished that game 100% in one sitting lol.
Never really liked the Run either and the reboot NFS(2015) was a nice refreshment for the modern era and Heat is Ghost best work between NFS(2015), Payback and Heat. All the cars in Heat near enough sound close to their real life counterpart.


----------



## AusWolf (Apr 26, 2020)

kurosagi01 said:


> Yeah I never heard of the previous titles before Underground, Underground 1&2 were great but I can't stand the very arcadey driving and the silly over the top customisation requirements anymore lol.
> As you can see I prefer more simple/classy modifications and all about performance and be able to drive.
> Most wanted(2005) is still the best for me followed by NFS Heat now, Carbon was alright but I finished that game 100% in one sitting lol.
> Never really liked the Run either and the reboot NFS(2015) was a nice refreshment for the modern era and Heat is Ghost best work between NFS(2015), Payback and Heat. All the cars in Heat near enough sound close to their real life counterpart.


Same here, I prefer driving cars to four-wheeled jewel boxes.  In Underground 2, I always keep two cars: one for the show (sponsor slots, magazines, etc), and one that I enjoy driving. NFS(2015) is sort of a nice mix: there are various customisation options, but you're not required to use them all to progress in the game. I guess that's why I finished it. If the game had ever told me that I had to put camber on my wheels to progress, that would have been the moment when I click 'uninstall'.  I'm trying to find the screenshot I took of the Mustang that I finished the game with... my folders are a mess!


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 26, 2020)

Guitar said:


> Just curious what everyone is playing currently.



GRID 2019, (bought GRID with 60% off or so a while ago)
Purchased the Ultimate Edition DLC yesterday.

Also still playing GTA V.


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 26, 2020)

a bit of victor vran.
met geban the broker.
he have some "steaming hot" deals for me


----------



## AusWolf (Apr 26, 2020)

GreiverBlade said:


> Spoiler: it is what Doom is since the first game :p
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is spending points that you acquire in the game on weapon/armour improvements not RPGesque? It's exactly what I do in The Witcher 3, although the game doesn't call them points per se.  Don't get me wrong, I'm not against the idea. It was well executed in Doom '16. It's just a bit over the edge in D:E. In my first few hours, many times I picked up some shiny new bauble having no idea what it was meant for. Only later did I realise that I had a million unspent weapon upgrade points. If I replayed the game in a month or two, I'm sure I would still be clueless about a few things.

Another thing is that many of these upgrades are absolutely unnecessary. They just fill out a part of the game that doesn't need filling anyway. For example, restoring dash on glory kills: come on, it only takes ONE SECOND to restore it anyway! Faster reload times for this and that weapon mod: I never even noticed that there was any reload time at all. 

About the Argent d'Nur arena: just another pointless detail, imo. I never forgot what Doom was in the beginning: "Here's a chainsaw, here's a shotgun, go kill some demons." That's it. Doom '16 reenacted this concept beautifully and added a few extras, but in D:E there's too much story bullshittery going on about the past. Maykrs and Sentinels, and epic battles, ugh...  The doomguy loses his status in all this epicness. I mean, he is THE Doomslayer. He's supposed to kill demons when no one else can. He's not supposed to be taking part in an intergalactic scheme of some alien races that no one really cares about anyway. You don't even know who they are unless you read a million codex entries (and maybe not even then). Humans, demons, and the doomguy; I never needed more than that.

Though I agree with the majority that Doom 3 was a spin-off (not an actual Doom game), I still prefer the nameless marine to this Maykr-Sentinel cr**. A sidenote: "maker" spelled with a Y and no E... come on, isn't it a bit childish? 

I like the backstory of the Icon of Sin, though. That bit is really well thought of.
All I'm saying reflects my opinion and is not meant to contradict someone else's thoughts. And I still consider D:E an enjoyable game, just not as balanced on all its aspects as Doom '16 was. Peace! 



P4-630 said:


> GRID 2019, (bought GRID with 60% off or so a while ago)
> Purchased the Ultimate Edition DLC yesterday.
> 
> Also still playing GTA V.


How is GRID '19 compared to the rest of the series?


----------



## Elysium (Apr 26, 2020)

So nothing particularly interesting happening here, just a few screens I took to compare with vanilla. Modded Skyrim is something I've gotten into only recently and without a doubt it's a thousand times more interesting than vanilla. It's strange though because for me, Skyrim is ultimately a really bad game. It's undoubtedly the beginning of the end for the lifeblood of Bethesda's brand of CRPG as we know/knew it. Boy do I have a laundry list of problems with this game. 

For a start, I don't like the nature of this game, where it's like everything takes place in its own bubble of space and time. Why is it possible for you to become the Archmage of Winterhold, a guardian of the Twilight Sepulcher and a son/daughter of the Night Mother, all at the same time? With no-one so much as blinking an eyelid? Moreover, and perhaps even more egregiously, how on Nirn is it possible for the player to become involved with several different deities simultaneously without any kind of negative or positive effect? Why is Meridia not having a go at me for being a master necromancer? Why is Nocturnal so utterly indifferent to world affairs that she apparently has no issue with the Dragonborn becoming a Nightingale? Does she even realise we're a child of Akatosh, an Aedrothic god, first and foremost? Do any of these Daedric princes care about gaining/losing followers? You'd be forgiven for thinking they did because of their persistent interference in Tamriel and yet they're apparently oblivious to one another, pun not intended.

Why is the civil war so badly constructed? It's literally a case of us being a 1-man army for either one of the poorly-fleshed out factions and the fights, particularly the final city battles, are totally underwhelming. It never feels like there's a civil war going on. Ever. There couldn't possibly be just two factions duking it out, no civil war ever has been just two factions. There should be more than just the Stormcloaks who are rebelling and there should be challenges to Ulfric's leadership. The whole civil war plot is ultimately just completely flaccid.

Why is it possible to master every skill and spell there is? What happened to classes? Bethesda went so far overboard with this it's unbelievable. Level 81 is supposedly the hard level cap. Only it isn't a cap at all because by this time you reach this level, your skills are all maxed out. And to make matters so much worse, they put in some kind of prestige function with the DLC, where you can essentially prestige reset your skills back to 15, making them "legendary", although I'm not sure what it is that makes them legendary other than a Dragonborn icon.

I am gonna stop there because this ain't a thread to bitch in, not really. Just airing my problems with what is supposedly one of the best games of all time. I think people were only impressed with it because it was a lot better than the games that existed up to 2011, although Fallout New Vegas was the far better RPG. There's no doubt that mods make it an amazing game to play but they cannot unfortunately wash away the core problems of the main game. I'll be back with some cool screens if I see anything interesting. Might pop in with some Warhammer stuff as well, maybe some Mordhau and Witcher violence too at some point.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 26, 2020)

AusWolf said:


> How is GRID '19 compared to the rest of the series?



I also still have the original GRID installed, the cars of GRID 2019 are somewhat harder to control imo, I use an xbox360 controller. (haven't played that many hours yet)
I do like it though, good graphics and it runs without issues. (not playing multiplayer)


----------



## AusWolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Elysium said:


> View attachment 152871
> View attachment 152872
> View attachment 152873
> 
> ...


Interesting, I never thought about the multiplicity of choices as an issue. More like a possibility to explore every aspect of the game with one character. But now that you mentioned it... true story.  

I liked Skyrim as an exploration kind of game, just not as an RPG. The scenery is (most of the time) beautiful, the things you can do are plenty, and there's always a hidden detail somewhere, like in the rest of the Elder Scrolls games.

What I disliked about it is the vast emptiness... you can walk miles without reaching any civilisation, and even when you do, the NPCs are repetitive, characterless and boring. And there isn't too many of them either. They make even the biggest cities feel like ghost towns compared to what they were like in Oblivion. There, I could spend hours (maybe even days) talking to people in town and taking on local quests... which brings me to another issue I have with Skyrim: quests aren't local. I love the fact that you can take on random bandit hunting quests, but they always bring you to the other side of the map. Why would anyone in town X be concerned about a bandit camp on the edge of the world? I get it, that's how the game wants you to explore, but logically it just doesn't make sense!

With all its flaws, I like Skyrim, I just find Oblivion more lively and engaging as a comparison.


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 26, 2020)

P4-630 said:


> I also still have the original GRID installed, the cars of GRID 2019 are somewhat harder to control imo, I use an xbox360 controller. (haven't played that many hours yet)
> I do like it though, good graphics and it runs without issues. (not playing multiplayer)


I find GRID 2019 more forgiving than *GRID Autosport* and *GRID 2*, with all three on the same difficulty setting. 2019 has become much more arcadey and the so-called Nemesis - a driver who becomes homicidal if you scratch his paint too often - isn't very difficult to outrun, so I may need to up the difficulty setting and then see what it's like.
Graphically, it's more superior and since I use a keyboard, I haven't really noticed much of a difference in the handling, except that my cars tend to stick to the road better.
In a word, it's less challenging on a medium difficulty setting than the other two.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 26, 2020)

Spoiler: less talk more pics of what are you playing ... (but i take on in spoiler nonetheless)



basically saying that the story that the devs ID meant for doom (and the extended lore) is not doom  ... yep forgetfulness ... in 93 they didn't expand the story that much that's a given although they already pointed Doom to be RPG related (D&D and W40k being behind that), Doom 2016 ('16? Doom 1916?  ) introduced weapon mods and extended lore (yep you see the sentinels and the Slayer is one of them) and no he's not the only one to be able to kill demons, he's only human and a part of an army, still in the end he's the tougher of them and thus he is epic, 2016 and Eternal just filled the voids that some hardcore fan wanted : lore, how the invasion came to, why, who, where? although i do not consider Maykr to be a childish spelling of Maker because it is not what they are, although i did find interesting the addition of a 3rd party in the lore and Sam not being the "bad guy" we thought him to be due to 2016 ending

Eternal is a bit less surprising than 2016 because it is really hard to top over 2016 indeed, a "tall order", in essence it's a perfect reenactment since Doom II was less acclaimed than Doom'93
i remember an official guidebook for '93 , that i should still have somewhere, claiming that "headshots" were the essential in Doom, yeah... without the Z axis, headshot  also extended lore was a bit more silly, Slayer became made because demons killed his pet Daisy ... in essence John Wick is his spiritual successor, his Beagle was named Daisy... 

all in all it's down to personal preferences indeed





Elysium said:


> Modded Skyrim is something I've gotten into only recently and without a doubt it's a thousand times more interesting than vanilla. It's strange though because for me, Skyrim is ultimately a really bad game.


well Skyrim is a masterpie.... wait nope ... just as all bethesda games, you need to heavily mod it to be good .... aside Doom
and yep there is a lot left to be desired, once i finished my first playthrough my ~ 1000hrs i put in was mostly playing for playing (aka for fun ... technically what a game is for) heavily modding it (well that's what Skyrim, Oblivion or Morrowind were for, "Mod It Until It Crash!" ) because the community always do better than what Bethesda/Zenimax do ... 
(which is why i kinda hate TESO for one thing ... no mods since it's a MMORPG)

now, what am i playing atm ...

oh, Guilty Gear Isuka, because the GG Boost mode (a Street of Rage/Double Dragon akin mode )

and oh dog, bridget backpedal is hilarious

good old school resolution  yes it's 480p fixed


nonetheless enjoyable until my accu in my pad decided to throw the towel,
almost 2/3rd life chipped in the blink of time needed to reach space on the keyboard to pause the game   but yaaayyy "mission complete"


and the famous backpedal animation




now i need to figure out why Bridget outfit is green instead of her canon blue ... i hate using character with alternate color ... i'm a puriste ... (if i do a 2p game ... i take the canon and the opponent has no other choice if he decide to take the same char then to take an alternate color )


----------



## Regeneration (Apr 26, 2020)

Here is some footage from Jackie Chan Simulator on the ultra-violence difficulty.










This was performed a by professional, don't try this at home.


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 26, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> View attachment 152396
> 
> I'm at my parents, grabbed my old laptop with me. Played some Worms World Party, now it's time for some Wolf 3D. Achtung!



Love worms.  Oh the days of getting plastered and playing worms.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 26, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Here is some footage from Jackie Chan Simulator on the ultra-violence difficulty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naahhh that's john Wick simulator he use too much guns ... (although i really do love Jackie Chan movies  ) with a bit of Ash from Evil Dead (which was one of the inspiration for Doom's Chainsaw).



moproblems99 said:


> Love worms.  Oh the days of getting plastered and playing worms.


so do i ... kinda make me want to replay some


----------



## AusWolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> I find GRID 2019 more forgiving than *GRID Autosport* and *GRID 2*, with all three on the same difficulty setting. 2019 has become much more arcadey and the so-called Nemesis - a driver who becomes homicidal if you scratch his paint too often - isn't very difficult to outrun, so I may need to up the difficulty setting and then see what it's like.
> Graphically, it's more superior and since I use a keyboard, I haven't really noticed much of a difference in the handling, except that my cars tend to stick to the road better.
> In a word, it's less challenging on a medium difficulty setting than the other two.


The only GRID I extensively played was the very first one. The later ones didn't seem to find the balance between arcade racing and simulation like the first one did, imo. Though I admit, I haven't given Autosport enough chance to impress me. I have it in my Steam library, maybe I should install it to have a go.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 26, 2020)

aherm just for fun

starting a new one normally : the game double checked if i really wanted to do so ... well i did choose that so ... yes ...


Oh noez! ran into an arena area, ran out of ammo, melee attack do little damage but luckily in that one you have a infinite plasma pistol ... had to glory kill for health (naaahhh no other thing dropped from glory and had to put them into kill mode, no glory kill right off the bat, except on the weaker "zombies") and then a last possessed soldier ... got me ...
kinda a bit like Eternal but on Mars (red is better than blue! and i only talk for planet ... no AMD/Intel relation! I SWEAR!)

i wonder from where came armor and weapon upgrades point ...

granted it's way less in depth


nope ... i am not cut for that specially not couch playing...

oh, well at last i am the only gold helmet in the area ... the other 5 are silver 

yes, i am aware that my health and armor are 9999, that was for the posthume screenshot, i will stick to Hurt me plenty or Ultra Violence

alright back at it ... kinda motivated now ...


edit: yep to drop ammo you need...to use

uh... well, chainsaw


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 26, 2020)

Frick said:


> Started Torment: Tides of Numenara for realsies and golly it's good. Reminds me a lot of gene wolfe but in a good way. I've played about four hours, pretty much all of it being spent on reading. The worldbuilding is masterful for a game.



Keep us posted every once in a while, I'm genuinely curious if its worth going through, held off for now...



Elysium said:


> View attachment 152871
> View attachment 152872
> View attachment 152873
> 
> ...



Oh yes, many pages were written in this topic about Skyrim. Do share your woes, I'm sure there's a few readers here for it, @robot zombie has a knack for it too  Its a pain we all share, I think, strange love/hate thing really


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 26, 2020)

i wrote about Code Vein being my first Soul-like ... not totally true ... played: yes, bought: no i completely forgot about that one and it's quite pleasing

Soul-like combat, survival component (camp followers crafting etc etc etc )


wait a minute ... why do i play as Ulfric Stormcloak in a modern post apocalyptic game ...weird things all around,  combat and enemies are, luckily, not skyrim'esque (well at last not vanilla )


mhhh ... nothing left to believe? interesting tell me more, with your creepy "from the grave" tone ... going? awww ...  i guess i will go and free my first follower then ....

Rhys? where did i heard that name ... oh yes ... i named one of my Skyrim char like that  but he looked a bit more healthy 

well that was a good day,

mobile game wise i managed 2 great thing

1: pull Hellagur in his banner on Arknight (zero $$$ spent in the game all with f2p farming yaaay) 2: i managed to rank AOTN (Admiral Of The Navy) the highest rank in the "joke of a pvp" in Azure lane (proving that if i can do it, anyone can do it.)


i'm not crying ... it's just a bit of dust in my eyes ...

a bit of history ...
"The Amagi was undergoing work on these conversions in the Yokosuka Naval Yard when the Great Kanto earthquake struck in September 1923. The damages to the structure of the Amagi as a result of the earthquake were too severe to allow completion of her conversion. Demolition of the Amagi began April 14, 1924 and her remains were sold off as scrap. Of the three remaining Amagi-class battlecruisers only the Akagi completed the conversion to an aircraft carrier, the Atago and Takao being broken up from scrap in July 1924."


----------



## Rahnak (Apr 27, 2020)

Finally finished the main story of AC: Origins, took me 65h. I'm level 49 at 97% game completion, I have yet to finish both arenas, hippodrome and 3 of the 4 war elephants. DLCs are up next. Way better game than I expected.
Bunch of kittens worshipping Bayek:


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 27, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> Love worms.  Oh the days of getting plastered and playing worms.


World Party is my favourite Worms 

Now playing NES, I'm on my friend and he has a CRT which is so great for older consoles ^^


----------



## Apocalypsee (Apr 27, 2020)

Griffin armor looks very fitting for Blood and Wine DLC setting isn't it?


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 27, 2020)

Apocalypsee said:


> Griffin armor looks very fitting for Blood and Wine DLC setting isn't it?



I always hated the master crafted armor as it made Geralt look fat and awkward.


----------



## HD64G (Apr 27, 2020)

Finished Banner Saga 3 (good game, some tough battles that pissed me off made me lower difficulty and rushed to the end which is truly affected by choice on the way-got a good end though) and started Bard's Tale IV which is a pretty nice game imo for the first person-RPG-turn based-combat genre. Continuing Division 2 on co-op also (wouldn't bother for solo playing even if it IS a good game in all aspects) and casually playing Forza Horizon 4 (which is great as an arcade driving game but awful on its control sensitivity which cannot be fixed though its options).


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 27, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> I always hated the master crafted armor as it made Geralt look fat and awkward.


depend on which master crafted you pick ... 


he doesn't look fat in Ursine


----------



## Apocalypsee (Apr 27, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> I always hated the master crafted armor as it made Geralt look fat and awkward.


Yeah it looks fat but from the number of layers of clothing, it made sense.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 27, 2020)

Apocalypsee said:


> Yeah it looks fat but from the number of layers of clothing, it made sense.


that kind of armor has just 2 layer, the barrel shaped steel plate armor and one padded gambeson (usually 4-5mm thick, without the mail about 1cm with the mail )

if you assume "fat" = "richer" as a mindset, it's likely an explanation why most medieval armor were shaped like that ... (and not because "it was easier" to shape them like that)

now ... if you have a complex you could use something like



or, as mentioned above, an Ursine
or a Feline


or a Wolven


or finally a Viper


my favorites are Ursine and Viper tbh.

but i agree a Griffin barrel shaped armor fite blood and *wine*

edit: given how Geralt move when he fight ... the Griffin is about the only armor in the game (out of the school type) that would hinder him


----------



## Apocalypsee (Apr 27, 2020)

GreiverBlade said:


> that kind of armor has just 2 layer, the barrel shaped steel plate armor and one padded gambeson (usually 4-5mm thick, without the mail about 1cm with the mail )
> 
> if you assume "fat" = "richer" as a mindset, it's likely an explanation why most medieval armor were shaped like that ... (and not because "it was easier" to shape them like that)
> 
> but i agree a Griffin barrel shaped armor fite blood and *wine*


I have some of the armor in the game. Of course Viper that similar to Kaer Morhen armor looks the best on Geralt. But since this is a game I would like him to fit with the scene


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 27, 2020)

Apocalypsee said:


> But since this is a game I would like him to fit with the scene


ohhh i totally agree on that ... i kept some less practical armors just because they could look good in some situation (just like how in skyrim my char wear different clothing depending what i do in the game)


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 27, 2020)

Apocalypsee said:


> I have some of the armor in the game. Of course Viper that similar to Kaer Morhen armor looks the best on Geralt. But since this is a game I would like him to fit with the scene



I ran feline pretty much the whole time.  Viper looks the best though.


----------



## AusWolf (Apr 27, 2020)

GreiverBlade said:


> ohhh i totally agree on that ... i kept some less practical armors just because they could look good in some situation (just like how in skyrim my char wear different clothing depending what i do in the game)


I'd rather decrease the difficulty level than choose a stronger armour that doesn't fit the setting.  
I'm a set maniac anyway. I can't go on with the main quest until I have my matching set of armour and weapons. Not only in The Witcher, but in any RPG.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 28, 2020)

AusWolf said:


> I'd rather decrease the difficulty level than choose a stronger armour that doesn't fit the setting.


you got me bursting out in a loud laughter with that one  word of truth (except when although you play on the  higher level difficulties even the weakest armour can be enough hehe ... )


AusWolf said:


> I'm a set maniac anyway. I can't go on with the main quest until I have my matching set of armour and weapons. Not only in The Witcher, but in any RPG.


word of truth number 2 ... not only in solo game for me nonetheless, the best day in my mmorpg'er life was when trasmogrification was introduced to each and every single mmorpg i played (i.e.: WoW obviously, FFXIV or some mmo have basic set and then costume set for cosmetics like Tera online )


----------



## Acornful (Apr 28, 2020)

I've been playing lots of ACNH and Valorant


----------



## FremenDar666 (Apr 28, 2020)

Still playing DARK SOULS III. I accidentally gave an NPC something I shouldn't have. NOW I gotta make an entirely new character. Maybe I should backtrack to DARK SOULS I & II. Trilogy is complete editions and I don't have Remastered for 1 yet. Might give DEMON'S SOULS more of a play through RPCS3 emulator. BloodBorne is at a friendo's house since I donut have PS4 you see.


----------



## Chomiq (Apr 28, 2020)

Tried to play MGS2 yesterday. Christ, aiming with controller is just terrible.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 28, 2020)

Just started playing 'Oxygen Not Included.' Very fun strategy survival game in the vein of Rimworld. I big time suck.


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 28, 2020)

Easy Rhino said:


> Just started playing 'Oxygen Not Included.' Very fun strategy survival game in the vein of Rimworld. I big time suck.


Interesting.... Think it's worth the $25 price tag?


----------



## Frick (Apr 28, 2020)

So about IGP performance loss. I used to play Terraria on an intel i3 M350. Was slightly choppy but generally worked fine. Then I got the Dell in sig (Ivy i3) and it ran like a dream. I tried it again a while back, and it is unplayable.


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 29, 2020)

I've gone back to Mad Max after a long time away and find it more fun this time around. It looks superb, plays nice and silky and the engine sounds, particularly the big V8s, sound gorgeous.
My only gripe is the 'hold E...' to whatever, like climbing a ladder. Why not climb the damn thing like in so many other games? Also, ammo is very scarce indeed, but then it's not really a shooter.
Apart from that, it's got me hooked on collecting scrap, ramming the baddies and then destroying their cars for scrap and just driving around the huge map.
Reminds me of Rage 1, but miles better looking and a lot more fun.
(*Mad Max* is powered by Apex *Engine* (formerly known as Avalanche *Engine*), an in-house proprietary *engine* developed by Avalanche and also used in Just Cause 2. )


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 29, 2020)

Started over in Mechwarrior 5 because I was a total noob with reputation between all the factions, ending up with just one friendly faction post-3025...

Now I solo the game with a Kintaro-Golden Boy... man this is fun. Its like a shotgun on legs.


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 29, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Started over in Mechwarrior 5 because I was a total noob with reputation between all the factions, ending up with just one friendly faction post-3025...
> 
> Now I solo the game with a Kintaro-Golden Boy... man this is fun. Its like a shotgun on legs.


The golden Boy is definitely fun. I used it a few times in MWO, and really enjoyed it. Game definitely looks solid and brings back some memories.


----------



## Khonjel (Apr 29, 2020)

That's an impresssive looking beak:




Early humans were truly an unit. Or early giants were very small. Small PP nrg amirite?





I got turned down. But TBH I wasn't that into her. She's too stiff. But still getting friendzoned hurts my male pride, though my character is female.







I hope you gays can zoom in to understand the context. If not 



Spoiler



it's a bikini chain-mail. And you have to give the inadequate chain-mail to a craftsperson (Dagna).






And what do you get in return? Victim of Fashion! Lol.





BTW I'm not that sad being friendzoned by Cass is because of this Brown Sugar. Yumm!


----------



## Regeneration (Apr 29, 2020)

I'm getting really good at this.










Can't wait to try the multiplayer.


----------



## SN2716057 (Apr 29, 2020)

Great..



Just hang in there, ppl, the quarantine will be over soon..


----------



## Apocalypsee (Apr 30, 2020)

Finished Blood and Wine DLC. Another great DLC, there is multiple ending judging from the choices you can do so I may check out other ending.





Started Wolfenstein The New Order as I bought it on last GoG sales.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 30, 2020)

Still continuing with State of Decay 2, a game which I can seemingly play forever.  Still doesn't come close to the thousands of hours Total War games though. Maybe one day....

Bullets are the only cure.  You see this phrase in multiple places on different maps. It seems it was a rallying cry for civilization at one point.  Apparently they couldn't quite do it, as humans are the definite minority by the point you play the game.







Spoiler: State of Decay 2 Screenshots



I love my custom heavily armored van! It is built like a tank and is the ultimate lootwagon. It holds several houses or warehouses worth of items.






Having a watchtower at your bases is a huge defensive aid to your base defense.  Here is the rural police station.  My guys are very watchful!






Vase setup and management and redesign is a crucial part of the game.  You will need to keep moving as your communnity and its needs grow.  The Whitney Field (baseball field) base seen here is the pinnacle of what I have occupied on 3 different maps, despite being mostly outdoors.  Your bases are almost a player character.






My layout of Whitney Field


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 30, 2020)

Apocalypsee said:


> Finished Blood and Wine DLC. Another great DLC, there is multiple ending judging from the choices you can do so I may check out other ending.
> 
> View attachment 153312
> 
> ...


Can't beat Wolfenstein for some good old, solid fps action.


----------



## Kissamies (May 1, 2020)

RE3 remake. The more I play it, the more I like it. Completed it twice a day few days ago. Next target - under 2 hours (2h 17min last playthrough)


----------



## Regeneration (May 2, 2020)

Did you see id Software pro tips?





Wow, that is very useful.





Don't know why my character is considered the hero of the game. This Marauder guy is a lot stronger and immune to super weapons.


----------



## Calmmo (May 2, 2020)

trying to juggle FE Three houses and Gears Tactics. Probably not gonna finish Gears, gameplay is good but the world and story don't do much to grab me.


----------



## Kissamies (May 2, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Did you see id Software pro tips?
> 
> View attachment 153529
> 
> ...


That's an old joke 





But true, works with Nemesis too!


----------



## Apocalypsee (May 3, 2020)

I played MoHAA a little bit. Blast from the past, I used to play this countless hours that I still remember positions of snipers in certain location (sniper town, sniper forest). I took screenshot to show image sharpening to you guys (kinda new feature on nvidia card) but MSI Afterburner don't capture the sharpening?  It look a lot sharper in-game.


----------



## Calmmo (May 3, 2020)

Calmmo said:


> trying to juggle FE Three houses and Gears Tactics. Probably not gonna finish Gears, gameplay is good but the world and story don't do much to grab me.



Scratch that ;o Got Yakuza 3-5


----------



## Splinterdog (May 4, 2020)

You piqued my interest, so I grabbed MOHAA on Gog. One of my favourite shooters and you can save when you like 
A nice starry night and a problem with gravity.


----------



## Kissamies (May 4, 2020)

More coffee and I'll pull a fourth playthrough of RE3.


----------



## Apocalypsee (May 4, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> You piqued my interest, so I grabbed MOHAA on Gog. One of my favourite shooters and you can save when you like
> A nice starry night and a problem with gravity.
> View attachment 153750


Nice! That weapon looks low poly though. You can edit the config file. Follow this instruction here on PCGamignwiki. You can also enable more 3D audio provider, I even put EAX 3 in this game 




__





						Medal of Honor: Allied Assault - PCGamingWiki PCGW - bugs, fixes, crashes, mods, guides and improvements for every PC game
					






					www.pcgamingwiki.com
				




MP40 in MoHAA at maxed should look like this 



I'm in sniper forest now. This place still gives me chills down my spine. At hard difficulty enemy are pretty much hit-scanners where he could point his weapon the other way and still the bullets hit your face


----------



## Splinterdog (May 4, 2020)

Apocalypsee said:


> Nice! That weapon looks low poly though. You can edit the config file. Follow this instruction here on PCGamignwiki. You can also enable more 3D audio provider, I even put EAX 3 in this game
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll try that


----------



## PooPipeBoy (May 4, 2020)

The Witness. It's a very challenging puzzle map that's loaded with bright colors and scenery that you could screenshot for hours.


----------



## Splinterdog (May 4, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> RE3 remake. The more I play it, the more I like it. Completed it twice a day few days ago. Next target - under 2 hours (2h 17min last playthrough)


Good grief, that's fast.
I've done one playthrough of RE2 and that took me 28 hours. Mind you, I scare easily the older I get


----------



## Regeneration (May 4, 2020)

I've been pushing it for a while now, but it seems the time has come.





I'll see you all in a few weeks I guess.


----------



## Splinterdog (May 4, 2020)

I'm on a nostalgia streak again. RTCW still looks great and remains one of my favourites. I well remember the day I first put the CD into my Pentium II/Voodoo 2 and I was blown away.


----------



## Apocalypsee (May 4, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> I'm on a nostalgia streak again. RTCW still looks great and remains one of my favourites. I well remember the day I first put the CD into my Pentium II/Voodoo 2 and I was blown away.


MoHAA and RtCW are two WWII games I usually play back then. I play MoHAA a lot more though, like 3x more than RtCW. What graphics mod did you use?


----------



## Splinterdog (May 6, 2020)

Apocalypsee said:


> MoHAA and RtCW are two WWII games I usually play back then. I play MoHAA a lot more though, like 3x more than RtCW. What graphics mod did you use?


It's been a while since I modded the game and as far as I can remember it was one of the RTCW HD Packs, although there are the Venom Mod and Real RTCW on MODdb, which I haven't tried yet, but now I'm curious.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 6, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> there are the Venom Mod and Real RTCW on MODdb, which I haven't tried yet, but now I'm curious.


I have them both and each are very well done. Each has more than just GFX updates, the enemy AI has also been improved/refined.


----------



## Rahnak (May 6, 2020)

@Splinterdog I would take the old/original textures over the new in that first screenshot any day. They're higher res but they're really bad textures. Second screenshot does a much better job on the wall.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 6, 2020)

Rahnak said:


> @Splinterdog I would take the old/original textures over the new in that first screenshot any day. They're higher res but they're really bad textures. Second screenshot does a much better job on the wall.


Pretty sure there's some bump-mapping going on there, which looks nice well done.


----------



## Splinterdog (May 6, 2020)

Look what i found lurking on one of my drives - Wolfenstein 2009, a much underrated game which used to be on Steam but now finds itself in IP hell.
Looks great with some silky graphics and the gameplay is fun too, although I never got past about half way through. You can see where New Order picked up from, almost.


----------



## Apocalypsee (May 6, 2020)

Rahnak said:


> @Splinterdog I would take the old/original textures over the new in that first screenshot any day. They're higher res but they're really bad textures. Second screenshot does a much better job on the wall.


Yeah, I usually don't install mods to improve game as I love to keep it as original state as it could get. But its worth to check out some mods, like GTA silent patch to fix some of core game problems, and there is GTA SA mods to make it look like in PS2



Splinterdog said:


> Look what i found lurking on one of my drives - Wolfenstein 2009, a much underrated game which used to be on Steam but now finds itself in IP hell.
> Looks great with some silky graphics and the gameplay is fun too, although I never got past about half way through. You can see where New Order picked up from, almost.


 Wolf 2009 is an odd game but I liked it as it stick with WWII time, it just extend the 'black magic' thing in RtCW. Even though I thoroughly like New Order I still prefer it stick to WWII timeline and not an alternate 60's 70's if Nazi wins.


----------



## Decryptor009 (May 6, 2020)

I have been playing The Outer Worlds on XBOX Gamepass today, not a bad game but there is some harsh stutter if you run the game on ultra for no real reason, on Very High it is gone.

Odd when i am not using my 5700-XT's full ability or Vram.


----------



## Chomiq (May 7, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Started over in Mechwarrior 5 because I was a total noob with reputation between all the factions, ending up with just one friendly faction post-3025...
> 
> Now I solo the game with a Kintaro-Golden Boy... man this is fun. Its like a shotgun on legs.


Speaking of Mechwarrior 5 - it's now on Game Pass on PC. Yay, $4.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 7, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Speaking of Mechwarrior 5 - it's now on Game Pass on PC. Yay, $4.



Nice, though I hope they will keep it until post DLC because that looks to be a big one. Should launch just before summer.

Played it yet?


----------



## Chomiq (May 7, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Nice, though I hope they will keep it until post DLC because that looks to be a big one. Should launch just before summer.
> 
> Played it yet?


I'll give it a spin during the weekend. This and Streets of Rage 4.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 7, 2020)

Mother of god...

Even the AI destroys the game in this one...


----------



## Splinterdog (May 8, 2020)

Wolfenstein Colossus has some cool weapons, not to mention the _panzerhund_ in all its glory.


----------



## Regeneration (May 8, 2020)

Black Mesa (Unofficial remaster of Half-Life)










Headcrab tunnel for sure




TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## robot zombie (May 8, 2020)

I was playing Metro Exodus when I saw the most horrifying thing I've ever seen in the game.



Imagine walking up to free these slaves and finding out that not only have they freed themselves, but they've freed their _minds._ They appear to be interacting with a plane of reality I can only conjecture on. Terrifying.



Look at em, straight chillin. Smug bastards went and got all enlightened. All in all the game is much buggier than it was the last time I played it.

Fortunately the arnies never change. I've taken to calling the humanimals 'arnies' because they sound like very scared, confused, and angry Arnold Schwarzeneggers. I can't seperate myself from that now. Every time I hear them all I see is poor Arnold in grave distress and it upsets me, so I try to kill them quickly. I shouldn't have shot-up a whole mob of 5 or 6 of them with the incendiary rounds... it was awful... I loved him in the Terminator series... what a cruel, desolate world.

EDIT: I didn't even catch the one sitting right above my ride! He would've been sitting right above Artyom's head the moment he stepped out, haha.


----------



## AlejoZ (May 8, 2020)

MW2 Remastered


----------



## Vayra86 (May 8, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> I was playing Metro Exodus when I saw the most horrifying thing I've ever seen in the game.
> View attachment 154232
> Imagine walking up to free these slaves and finding out that not only have they freed themselves, but they've freed their _minds._ They appear to be interacting with a plane of reality I can only conjecture on. Terrifying.
> View attachment 154233
> ...



Definitely RTX ON. Most dynamic shadows ever!


----------



## Chomiq (May 8, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Wolfenstein Colossus has some cool weapons, not to mention the _panzerhund_ in all its glory.
> View attachment 154215


Yeah panzerhund was fun but I didn't like the hub based design. It's like it all went downhill from og remake onward.


----------



## Cvrk (May 8, 2020)

I missed her so much. Morrigan, one of my favorite characters of all time.


----------



## Chomiq (May 8, 2020)

Streets of rage 4 (game pass on PC) - played for about 20 minutes. Quit, tried to launch again. Doesn't start at all. Splash screen for 30 seconds then returns to the game pass app. Gj MS and devs!


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 8, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Streets of rage 4 (game pass on PC) - played for about 20 minutes. Quit, tried to launch again. Doesn't start at all. Splash screen for 30 seconds then returns to the game pass app. Gj MS and devs!


Streets of *RAGE* sounds appropriate.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 8, 2020)

So... I figured I'd pick up DOTA 2 again, after more than a year. DL the game. Start it up and get greeted by this

Hi, welcome back... here is a new skin for 32,50. In a full page ad, with no obvious way to get out of. That little X besides Flockheart's there, is not there right away, and its not really that noticeable at all. When I hit escape... I find out this is their new way to push store content. Its just right there embedded in the game browser itself.

WOW. Next level. Desperate. Instantly motivated to never spend a dime. Well done 





When you hit escape... keep in mind the whole damn thing is also moving along with your mouse pointer. Its like they're literally dangling it in front of you, in case you didn't see it the first time


----------



## Maxson (May 9, 2020)

I'm playing A Plague Tale: Innocence. I'm a couple of hours in and wondering if it's worth my time and if it gets better as you play more.


----------



## Sithaer (May 9, 2020)

Maxson said:


> I'm playing A Plague Tale: Innocence. I'm a couple of hours in and wondering if it's worth my time and if it gets better as you play more.



Great game imo and totally worth playing trough. _'Unless its really not your cup of tea_'


----------



## Braggingrights (May 9, 2020)

Doom95


----------



## Drone (May 9, 2020)

Continuing *Majora's Mask 3D ver. 1.1

Definitely one of the most complex games I've ever played. *







It's the most tragic and overdramatized Zelda game. I completed Anju's Anguish side quest and that article is spot on. The way how Anju held Kafei one last time before the end of the world and Link rewinding time … I dunno developers are geniuses, that moment is breath taking, I'm never gonna forget that.







I found all masks. Took me a lot of time and the game is far from over.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 9, 2020)

Braggingrights said:


> Doom95


GZDoom





						ZDoom - Downloads
					






					zdoom.org
				



Thank yourself later!


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 9, 2020)

Spoiler: errrrr ... 






Regeneration said:


> And there are no hilarious copyright notices.


complain about no hilarious copyright notice


Regeneration said:


> Did you see id Software pro tips?
> Wow, that is very useful.


then proceed to complain when there is an hilarious pro/tooltip in the same vein of the hilarious copyright of old ...
better and better (for the marauder, he's the exact same kind as the Slayer, of course he's gonna be a little OP ... nonetheless, you did beat him i hope ... that's what main character do with antagonist, and no .... Slayer is no hero, he was never portrayed as such, he never saved anyone willingly ... he just want to slay ...  )
    



well whatever ... ok playing playing playing ... hum ...

i reckon i could use more game like that artwork design, gameplay everything line up good


i overleveled everyone before meeting Red Monika ... thus my Skirmisher/Infiltrator is the weakest link of the team... well it's not like the mobs are above her level ...


Calibretto being the healer he should hit modera..... tely...



Gully just ... weeeelll she just ...


Red Monika trying to redeem herself for being so weak by flashing some move





Ooo...kay ..... aherm ... she did inflict poison debuff ...


edit: mandatory gif ... 




yes .... that's a Jojo reference ...


----------



## ShurikN (May 9, 2020)

I loved Battle Chasers. Great game. Easily 30hrs of content.



Spoiler



the only downside being the ending, as in it's not bad but rather unfinished. Like they left space for a second game, but who knows if it'll ever come


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 9, 2020)

ShurikN said:


> I loved Battle Chasers. Great game. Easily 30hrs of content.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


since it's not really a game at the base ... the open ending is likely to be fitting in the comic book line








						Battle Chasers - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



did read all of them, because i was a fan of Madureira Uncanny/Astonishing X-men comics (sold in Switzerland fortunately .... but in French.... unfortunately ) the artwork reminded me of Witchblade comics also ...


but it could use a sequel, nonetheless.


----------



## TheOne (May 9, 2020)

I've been playing through Jedi Fallen Order, finished it yesterday, it's good, but it feels a little incomplete.


----------



## stinger608 (May 9, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> GZDoom
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome link man!!!!!


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 9, 2020)

stinger608 said:


> Awesome link man!!!!!


Hell yes! This is the only way I play Doom, Doom2, Final Doom, Heretic and Hexen. Oh yeah!


----------



## stinger608 (May 9, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Hell yes! This is the only way I play Doom, Doom2, Final Doom, Heretic and Hexen. Oh yeah!



I hear ya there bro!!!! Only way to go. 

As long as you don't mind, I'm going to toss that link in the nostalgic hardware thread man.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 9, 2020)

Maxson said:


> I'm playing A Plague Tale: Innocence. I'm a couple of hours in and wondering if it's worth my time and if it gets better as you play more.


IMHO it is one of the top 3 games released last year! The narrative and drama are first rate.  The really nail the human interaction dinension as far as I am concerned.


----------



## ShurikN (May 9, 2020)

This hits too close to home


----------



## Khonjel (May 9, 2020)

Playing Deus Ex Human Revolution atm. You often hear people saying cheesy lines like there's nothing like [insert something]. Well, it's true. There's nothing like Deus Ex imo. I love the world Eidos Montreal meticulously crafted. Here's how Nigerian prince scam will look like in the future:










I love the million different ways you can traverse. In my previous playthrough I opted to go around half the city block to bypass the electrical trap. But now I'm discovering I could've just use these boxes. It's like a damn puzzle game!



I jump on one box, set the other box at the front.



Walk to the front box. Pick up the previous box and set it before the current box.



Voila! A moving bridge. My mind was blown.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (May 9, 2020)

Factorio and FreeCiv for me.

I'm totally using my Vega64 for its intended purpose. Honestly, I'm thinking of getting into Hearts of Iron (and other difficult 4X turn-based strategy games). But the aura of the game intimidates me away all the time.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 9, 2020)

stinger608 said:


> As long as you don't mind, I'm going to toss that link in the nostalgic hardware thread man.


Of course! It's a public website, feel free!


----------



## robot zombie (May 10, 2020)

Man, love and hate Metro Exodus. Crashes baked into save... "roll back to DX11" they say. And then people say they still have crashes in DX11. It's because it bakes in, and then taints every save after. The accursed 'save virus'. You can't save it. I've always caught them and shot back to the furthest back save. Got easier when they expanded the slots to house 4. Use quicksave sparingly so if this happens you have longer lead-ins to bail from. 30 minutes of playtime seems safe. The autosaves are super-frequent. No need for manual saves much.

But that is to say there are still crashes like that, and then you still have to go back to not kill the playthrough completely. It seems to have to do with how level subzones load in, because these freezes always occur in the same spots after loading in. Something it calls-in from the save each time gets corrupted. I think one variant involves a collision-detection conflict or something with AI navigation, because usually it's something like an enemy roaming into the wrong spot, you passing through the wrong doorway or walking up to trigger the wrong QTE (before you start it,) or simply a round hitting the wrong wall, or a can bouncing into the wrong area - as soon as any of these things 'hit,' the game hangs and can't move forward. Other times I think it's a conflict with a mesh somewhere, because you get that medusa effect, where looking at the wrong thing is a guaranteed crash. Once you have one, those spots become frequent and often prohibit stealth runs or block you from progressing full stop. Load back before the damage was done and bypass all of them. I had a quicksave that went back a full hour from a long line of these deadzones and after loading from that and going back through, not a single crash. Huh. The only other games I've seen do that at all recently were made by Bethesda :/

But okay, there is at least a workaround for that. Protecting your playthrough is pretty much a meta-strategy at that point, but okay. I accept it. The game is still majorly worth playing.

But the one that kills me... every time. DISAPPEARING ATTACHMENTS. There's no rhyme or reason for it. You can lose stuff for parts of Caspian and all of Taiga because they randomly decide not to carry over. In this playthrough, I lost the 8-shot revolver cylinder entering the Caspian. Going from Caspian to Taiga you will lose duplicate attachments, forever leaving you with one green laser. At least you get the 3 red dots back, but multiples of things like the 4x scope? Nah. If that's your favorite attachment, be assured it is scripted out.

The big sin is the 15-round semi-auto clip for the Valve. It was originally only in the trailer, but was later added. But they made it impossible to keep, I swear. Such a dick move, dangling the twinkie. I first found it in Taiga and fell in love with using it. But the game dictates when I get to, rather than my skill or diligence. Listen, I'm fairly sure I know every single weapon/item location in the game. Among them is the place where you find this attachment in Caspian (there IS a spot in Taiga, but it seems to be either random or bugged - sometimes it's there, other times it isn't, other times it's something useless - but for sure it is the only spot there I've ever found it in Taiga.) The Caspian spot is static. You can always get it where the 'baron' camps, only after being down to the final mission for the level. So I always grab it - it is the secret juggernaut killer. They can only take so many of those 7.62's to the nuts. And then 4/5 times it's not there when I get my backpack, meaning I never get to use it for the last part of the game it's actually really useful for. Often you NEVER get it back, so forget about bringing it to a NG+ playthrough, I've tried many times... only succeeded once. And really only by the grace of the powers that reside over this interpretation of post-apocalyptic Russia. I did nothing but grab it and pray to the fish to forgive my heresy in using it.

It's the most infuriating bullshit ever. Spend so much time hunting your favorite attachments only to lose them on a whim. From a realism standpoint, okay. Things are chaotic, disorganized. Stuff gets moved around and taken into uncertain places/situations. Stuff is gonna get lost. From a gameplay standpoint, no. If you're going to have that as a mechanic, allow the player a way to get it back! I might actually enjoy that. But as it is, it actually kind of kills everything for me. I earned my way to the end, and now I can't use my favorite weapon, not because it's totally not allowed, but because the game feels like tormenting me for this playthrough by taking away my reward this time. And forever, everything that happens could've been better, if that one attachment never went poof. I got through all of the parts I'd love, and seriously enjoy using it for, with only the memories of using it earlier in the game to remind me of how disappointing it is. There are often better options for those parts, too. But I find the more difficult option more fun. Why can't I make that choice for myself?

The thing is... if this is a way of limiting you to add difficulty, it's a shitty way. There are so many ways to succeed that you won't be hurt by the loss, even being down a whole weapon would still be more than doable. It's just less fun, because you're being forced to use certain strategies, when there are other equal-difficulty ones you know and prefer. What is the value of executing a strategy that you by the power of god sometimes can't choose? What is this Dionysian bullshit? Am I the player or am I just a particle in a universe-sized miasma of chaos? If it is a bug, it's a BAD bug that needs to be fixed. If it's not, it's a terrible mechanic... not the way to mix things up. It's returning players who are most impacted by it, as they know what they love and hate to use. Taking the former and leaving the latter, with them knowing it wasn't like that last time, kind of sucks the wind out of things. It feels broken and needlessly unfair. At this point, you already know how to use everything... taking the choice away doesn't affect their ability to complete the game, only the desire to. Shit man, I go in honing in on certain things that I want. No point in playing for me, having zero confidence that I will get to keep it like I did last time and the time before that. Of course, if it's your first playthrough, you probably don't even notice. For me, and probably a lot of others, it sucks. I have spent hours wandering around for stuff I knew I grabbed yesterday, only to give up dejected and have to just walk away for months. Come back, try again, same shit, different top-tier attachment gone...

...a few times I've said "okay, I'll get it back at the aurora, take it with me to the end, and use it in NG+. And then that doesn't work and I swear I'm never touching it again. But then, it's a good enough game that I eventually come back to get let down by it again. It's such a trivial thing... one or two attachments gone. But somehow it's always the ones I most want to use. Like, if I gave no shits ab out the 15-round semi-auto valve clip, like I grabbed it and never put it on the gun, I would have it the moment I grabbed the backpack.

So it's like the game is saying, "Which weapon is the player most enjoying playing the game with?" and then taking that away. It's baffling, how that could be a good thing. I get the concept of taking you out of your comfort zone, but Taiga already does that, without damning you to never use your favorite shit ever again! It's too much!

They really do just go poof. Taiga is actually pretty small. I COMB it. I am an insane collector. I know I get it all. I drop every enemy on the way (sometimes they spawn with your attachments, which would be an awesome incentive to not just shoot through, if only they spawned with ALL of your missing attachments so it would be like a hunt to get them back... just guarantee that each will spawn - games can do this easily with scripting right at the load screen, predetermining a list that must spawn at x quantities and using a randomizer to distribute them.) But no... stuff just goes, and it varies from playthrough to playthrough. People say it comes back when you get to the workbench on the aurora. Sometimes this is true, sometimes...

If I don't get it back to drag through Novosbirsk I am so done. I can't let it go anymore. Too many other games out there. I don't have enough reasons to come back and I'm tired of getting burned on a big pile of stupid little things. This is stuff I hope they focus on improving on next time. A lot of these details were either botched or missed. Not enough play trials, probably.

It'd be like doing all of the extra grinding/side-questing in FF to get that s-tier gear/summmon for the extra endgame bosses, then never getting use it on any of them, and having to finish the game that way. It's like, why is it even there? The payoff is shot at that point... it's nothing but the best, most promising, and most useless thing you can spend hours trying to get.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 10, 2020)

Sounds like Metro Exodus is glitchy as hell...


----------



## Lorec (May 10, 2020)

Just started playing Enderal: Forgotten stories mod for Skyrim.
Means business right from the start


----------



## GamerGuy (May 10, 2020)

Just finished my 3rd run at Metro Exodus Sam's Story, I'm playing COD MW and COD MW2 Campaign Remastered, the latter does look a fair bit better than the original.....


----------



## Bobmitmen (May 10, 2020)

Been years since I originally played it...LA Noire...holds up pretty well...


----------



## Kissamies (May 10, 2020)

Still RE3, 2600K runs it hella fine. Med/high settings and no problems, fps is ~100ish the most times.


----------



## Rahnak (May 10, 2020)

AC: Origins fatigue starting to creep in. The main game's length was just about right for my taste at nearly 70h. I'm at 85h now and I'd guess about 60-65% done with the second DLC. Definitely wary of playing Odyssey in one go now.


----------



## Devon68 (May 10, 2020)

I've been grinding in World war Z for the past few weeks. Racked up about 120 hours. Thought I had enough, uninstalled it, but now I'm feeling bored so I'm downloading it again.


----------



## Regeneration (May 10, 2020)

Collected bunch of NPCs to follow me in Black Mesa.




Can't recognize that motherboard.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 10, 2020)

Still playing State of Decay 2.


----------



## moproblems99 (May 10, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> Still playing State of Decay 2.



I may have to buy it.  I have just been grinding away in grinderitaville.  RDO that is.


----------



## Decryptor009 (May 10, 2020)

Playing through Shadow Warrior 2 on GOG.


----------



## biffzinker (May 11, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Can't recognize that motherboard.


AMD Socket 939 stretched?


----------



## Kissamies (May 11, 2020)

Now the assisted mode BS ends!


----------



## Sithaer (May 11, 2020)

Started playing Beyond Two Souls.




Had a 10 Euro coupon on Epic and had to use it on something before it expired and this was my best idea in my given pricerange,so far I'm  more than satisfied with my decision. _'tried the demo first ofc'_


----------



## Splinterdog (May 12, 2020)

I've finally pushed on with Metro Exodus, having found the first part a little tricky, which was probably me getting used to the system. I died a lot at first, until I realised how accurate the enemy weapons were.
I like that we can save whenever and the attention to detail is incredible. Probably one of the best, graphically speaking and at times, the RX580 is really pushing it at very high, but nothing I can't live with.


----------



## robot zombie (May 12, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> I've finally pushed on with Metro Exodus, having found the first part a little tricky, which was probably me getting used to the system. I died a lot at first, until I realised how accurate the enemy weapons were.
> I like that we can save whenever and the attention to detail is incredible. Probably one of the best, graphically speaking and at times, the RX580 is really pushing it at very high, but nothing I can't live with.
> View attachment 154826View attachment 154827


Muahaha, if you just did the part I think you did... well... I shouldn't say anything. Either way I am excited for you. So many places to go and things to see. Choices to make...

Don't get me started on the enemy AI. It's... interesting. I've been picked off by a shotgun spread that miraculously all found its way to my face from so far away it was tough to place with a scope. And there's 4 of em... just back there frantically squirreling around a handful of flagged cover points - for every 10 odd times the gopher head pops out, a shot will fire - and if you are looking when they do it, it will nail you for guaranteed critical damage either before you even see the head fully pop out or after a brief staring contest. Only if you're looking, I swear! They need for you to watch them do it. The humans are cheeky, dude!  My favorite is when they randomly scoot fully into the open and falafel on which way to go next. They act like actual, genuinely confused people, panicking and trying to out dance the bullets like bugs bunny, or like a cornered cat switching back and forth between two walls. They do it so often, you wonder how they survive, before coming to the confounding realization that you can't hit them either! You know they know it, too. If only they were animated with arms flopping back in the air, bellowing spongebob laughs into the sky. I think that would've been seamless in at least some of those firefights.

This probably sounds crazy to you right now. You'll get it soon. I don't know if it's actually that way... or maybe I should say, intentionally that way  

I will say, they're not as uncanny as the older COD MP bots, which were like terminators. You'd see them pop-up like rabbits, head looking dead in a random cardinal direction. The moment your eyes meet the head they whip around like a needle on a gauge and wreck you, before standing straight up and strolling in a random direction. Walk into an open warehouse were one is running across... their legs freeze the moment you cross into the line of sight and their whole waist does the lazy susan at ya. Maybe it happens so fast it looks to you like they were standing in that spot waiting  You kinda know where they're gonna be after a while, but the whole exchange is so jarring and unnatural that it never seems to register in my brain until I am dead. Metro's AI is wayyyy smarter in many ways, but it's just as spastic 

Once you figure out their behavior, humans are the least threatening enemies. They never eat ammo they don't replenish through drops, they're way less erratic than the monsters, and also unlike those beasts, if you play defense, so will they, meaning near-death situations are usually more in your favor. Simple read the lines, race to choke points type of deal. Can't find it? Suppress and watch for 30 seconds. If anything is gonna kill me it's the little runner fucks... dunno if you've met the ankle-biters yet. My way of dealing with those is mostly still explosives and feet. I pray you find a better way. I think they're too costly to fight. Then, there are the oft unavoidable flying fucks - nothing quite like gawking at the sky because there's a tiger-sized pterodactyl monster lookin to scoop ya up, while all around you are any number of dangers. I guess the arnies can be a problem too. Their lumbering skills are distressingly good. The shrimp are just overly-sensitive assholes. They're soft inside. They'll give ya wicked troubles on the stupid boat though. How's a guy gonna save the metro from a stinking rowboat?! Lemme know how that is for you. I HATED the leisurely rowboating around at first. You're in a perpetual state of being screwed on that little boat. That's all I see when I look around the river "I could get screwed there. Oooo I could get screwed there, too. Or there. I got screwed there yesterday, bet it won't happen again." *happens again*


I think the game hears me talk smack about it, because it finally carried all of the attachments into my NG+ playthrough. Man... it was killing me. Got all of the guns, with every single attachment. I even plucked-up the endgame tihkar attachment... even though I took the crossbow to the end  The game probably hates me now. I had a girlfriend like that. When she was mad enough, she became passive-aggressively complicit with everything... even things she would never otherwise let slide! You just had to know that was it, man. That's how I feel about my relationship with Metro Exodus right now... like it's only letting all of these things go my way because it's so mad at me that it doesn't register anymore. I'm waiting for it to slap back. I figure I may as well double down on the sarcasm... maybe I can flip the polarity and deflate the situation. Something's gotta give with my luck


----------



## Khonjel (May 12, 2020)

I have a problem. I wasted 118 minutes 9 (per steam overlay) trying to do a perfect killing house.




This is a turret I hacked to kill enemies. There's an entrance to the right. Another to the left.



At first I wanted to kill them all. So I just sat back an watched. Then I thought repositioning the turret should be better.



I set it like this. But it has a problem. The AI is dumb af and has almost no vertical play.






The bullets just fly off their heads.



Then I set it like this. Some OCDers you will notice it's not sat straight. It's because it has limited degree range. Iguess 160° or so.



Later on I also didn't want to kill the guys coming from the left door. So I put a gas mine there. But they somehow always revive back as evidenced by previous pic two pics above.



Then I found out two of these cunts were always waking the three of the below up.



Two of them sleeping inside.

Suffice to say I had a lot of fun trying to engineer their demise.
Total kill count: 1
Total sleep count: 5

BTW later in the game I had an intellectual conversation with a punk:






This is only the tail end of the conversation but NPCs don't repeat their first line sadly.


----------



## Splinterdog (May 12, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> Muahaha, if you just did the part I think you did... well... I shouldn't say anything. Either way I am excited for you. So many places to go and things to see. Choices to make...
> 
> Don't get me started on the enemy AI. It's... interesting. I've been picked off by a shotgun spread that miraculously all found its way to my face from so far away it was tough to place with a scope. And there's 4 of em... just back there frantically squirreling around a handful of flagged cover points - for every 10 odd times the gopher head pops out, a shot will fire - and if you are looking when they do it, it will nail you for guaranteed critical damage either before you even see the head fully pop out or after a brief staring contest. Only if you're looking, I swear! They need for you to watch them do it. The humans are cheeky, dude!  My favorite is when they randomly scoot fully into the open and falafel on which way to go next. They act like actual, genuinely confused people, panicking and trying to out dance the bullets like bugs bunny, or like a cornered cat switching back and forth between two walls. They do it so often, you wonder how they survive, before coming to the confounding realization that you can't hit them either! You know they know it, too. If only they were animated with arms flopping back in the air, bellowing spongebob laughs into the sky. I think that would've been seamless in at least some of those firefights.
> 
> ...


Wow, you really know this game!
As you can tell, I'm really just at the beginning, having got passed all the overly-long cutscenes and what could be described as the training section. I'm also taking an inordinate amount of time just ogling the scenery and then paying for it with my life.
I'm also glad that this section is above ground as I get tired of underground tunnels.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 12, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Wow, you really know this game!
> As you can tell, I'm really just at the beginning, having got passed all the overly-long cutscenes and what could be described as the training section. I'm also taking an inordinate amount of time just ogling the scenery and then paying for it with my life.
> I'm also glad that this section is above ground as I get tired of underground tunnels.


I’m glad you’re giving it a go! Brilliant game IMHO. You mentioned the attention to detail.  It’s not just the visuals. Take note of NPC behaviors and conversations, the subtleties of objects in scenes that one might call “clutter” in a game like Skyrim, but which breathe life into a scene if done well like here. It’s all very good attention to detail. Enjoy!


----------



## Chomiq (May 12, 2020)

Streets of Rage 4 continues to enrage:



30 sec of this and app closes. Jesus, MS really needs to sort this sh*t out.

This is the Game Pass version, people that bought it on GOG or Steam don't have to deal with this, since the GP version is tied to the Xbox version.

Edit.
Launched on 8th (?) attempt.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 12, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Streets of Rage 4 continues to enrage:
> View attachment 154916
> 30 sec of this and app closes. Jesus, MS really needs to sort this sh*t out.
> 
> ...


This is exactly why GOG is the first place I go for games. They run right the first time, every time. I do make exceptions, but very few and they have been decreasing lately.


----------



## E-curbi (May 12, 2020)

Finally made it to Lambda Complex. 

Been working on it since Christmas. lol First time play-through, I'm a slow gamer...

Do I get to drive that truck? vroom vroom  Look at that health, I gonna die, I'm gonna die. 








Down we go, oh this is scary...


----------



## Regeneration (May 13, 2020)

What is best in life?








When your so good at something that people accuse you of cheating.


----------



## bizzmeister (May 13, 2020)

These days when i have time, mainly just the Warzone mode on the new Modern Warfare. Battle Royale genre is the shitttttttttttttttt


----------



## Kissamies (May 13, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> What is best in life?
> 
> View attachment 155007
> View attachment 155008
> ...


Been always the thing in CS as far as I can remember.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 13, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> What is best in life?
> 
> View attachment 155007
> View attachment 155008
> ...


I feel you man. Back in the Quake days people whined about me the same way. They had no idea that there was method to my rocket-jumping-off-someones-head-to-kill-them madness. You run around the level picking up all the health, armor and ammo, pogo off someones head and go waste the wankers, repeat. I'm sure you're doing something similar.


----------



## Khonjel (May 13, 2020)

Man! Deus Ex Human Revolution. Holy shit!

I quick saved and loaded all four choices but I still can't choose. Choose I mean that satisfies my brain.

I empathize with human ambition to overcome natural obstacles but Sarif's choice will give too much power to corporations.

I know absolute freedom is absolute chaos but what gives limited number of people the authority what and how humankind should progress? It just gives government too much power.

I agree with Hugh that in an ideal world the truth will set us free. But we're not living in one. One man's shoddy research paper destroyed decades of vaccination effeorts and brought back diseases we forgot the names of. Imagine that Hugh's message that every achievement, every betterment humanity has done is just for the sake of illuminati or chosen few because they let them...

I think that sacrificing the Panchaea and burying the truth seems like a noble cause. Let humanity sort what to do on their own, without interference by people like Darrow, Sarif or Taggart. But others will take on their mantle. New corporations, new administrations will try to change the outcome while illuminati or the council or whatever will still play the fate of humanity like chess pieces.


----------



## Kissamies (May 13, 2020)

Few percents more for my FF X-2 100% playthrough. 

Next game probably RE3 again, just fifth playthrough yet.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 13, 2020)

On my 4th playthrough of State of Decay 2, trying to have a 100 day survival community.  I'm not rushing through anything.  I want to clear every resource from the map this time before continuing with the final story arc.

Lately the active amount of RAM being used by the game has been about 9.7GB.  Coupled with system use, RAM usage has nearly maxed out on a 16GB system.  It's actually cause some game crashes (on an admittedly somewhat buggy game anyway) on certain collision of object boxes when it would climb above 9.8.  I had 32 GB set of RAM ready in waiting to upgrade, but was too lazy to install it for several weeks now.  Yes, the easiest upgrade possible, LOL.  Put the new set in the other day.

My suspicions appear to be correct about running out of RAM.  Now with 32, the game has found where it wants to be at about 10.4GB of RAM.  No crashes at all on the last two sessions.  I figure this will be the trend for games anyway, especially for every gameplay and visual category maxed out and a complete lack of loading screens that the open world of SoD2 is.


----------



## xtreemchaos (May 13, 2020)

ive been trying to play Alien Isolation in VR but im darned if but im scared shitless , no otheir game has ever freaked me out + its hard as hell not to get ALienized its brutal , ill have to see if there is a chicken setting


----------



## Regeneration (May 13, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> I feel you man. Back in the Quake days people whined about me the same way. They had no idea that there was method to my rocket-jumping-off-someones-head-to-kill-them madness. You run around the level picking up all the health, armor and ammo, pogo off someones head and go waste the wankers, repeat. I'm sure you're doing something similar.



There is no other way to play Quake. You suppose to spam rockets, kill everyone, jump off their heads, and sometimes, kill yourself in the process.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 13, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> There is no other way to play Quake. You suppose to spam rockets, kill everyone, jump off their heads, and sometimes, kill yourself in the process.


Spoken like a true Quaker!! My man!


----------



## Splinterdog (May 13, 2020)

xtreemchaos said:


> ive been trying to play Alien Isolation in VR but im darned if but im scared shitless , no otheir game has ever freaked me out + its hard as hell not to get ALienized its brutal , ill have to see if there is a chicken setting


Even without VR, I spent most of my time hiding under a desk or in a cupboard, refusing to come out. Scariest game I've ever played, no question.


----------



## xtreemchaos (May 13, 2020)

yes mate the flat game is not for the faint hearted, hearing the alien creeping about is scariey enough but in VR its beyond, im enjoying it in short doses, the AI seams to work well if not a bit keen in VR or VR might just seam that way.


----------



## Regeneration (May 14, 2020)

@E-curbi Is it the same spot?








Xen world looks a lot better in Black Mesa


----------



## FremenDar666 (May 14, 2020)

Still DARK SOULS Trilogy. STILL LOST. Bit of DEMON'S SOULS on emulator, BLOODBORNE on PS4, and SEKIRO on PC.


----------



## las (May 14, 2020)

COD Warzone


----------



## mateonox (May 14, 2020)

quarantine made me install harry potter and a goblet of fire
trying to convince myself I'm fine


----------



## Vayra86 (May 14, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Streets of Rage 4 continues to enrage:
> View attachment 154916
> 30 sec of this and app closes. Jesus, MS really needs to sort this sh*t out.
> 
> ...



Oh the joys of streamed content and lack of control.

Returning customer?



mateonox said:


> quarantine made me install harry potter and a goblet of fire
> trying to convince myself I'm fine



You're fine, maybe its just a gateway drug. 



Khonjel said:


> Man! Deus Ex Human Revolution. Holy shit!
> 
> I quick saved and loaded all four choices but I still can't choose. Choose I mean that satisfies my brain.
> 
> ...



In case anyone was still missing something, thanks for spoiling the whole plot in one post LOL


----------



## Chomiq (May 14, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Oh the joys of streamed content and lack of control.
> 
> Returning customer?


Game pass is $1 on promo for a month so... I get it if I want to play something, disable autorenew and I'm set.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 14, 2020)

mateonox said:


> quarantine made me install harry potter and a goblet of fire
> trying to convince myself I'm fine


Nothing wrong with a guilty pleasure!


----------



## Chomiq (May 14, 2020)

Gears Tactics - it's fun city. Runs great, even on the old 1060 6G.


----------



## metalfiber (May 16, 2020)

Still plug'n along in Fallout 4. I'm waiting on The Last of Us 2 to come out...hell, by the it comes out it'll really be the last of us.






Smart grid technology...




Get the mining helmet if you want a better light than what the pip-boy provides you.


----------



## Rahnak (May 16, 2020)

Finally finished AC: Origins and the DLCs after 92h. Better game than I expected, though I admit, my expectations going in were low. My next AC game will be second game. I want to see my memory of it being the best AC game holds up or if it's mostly nostalgia.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 16, 2020)

Rahnak said:


> Finally finished AC: Origins and the DLCs after 92h. Better game than I expected, though I admit, my expectations going in were low. My next AC game will be second game. I want to see my memory of it being the best AC game holds up or if it's mostly nostalgia.



Great that remains me I have to go back Odyssey to game the DLC's but not in the mood late so I am gaming some old games on my XP box finished Call of Duty, Call of Duty United Offensive and now I started a lille on Call of Duty 2.


----------



## Rahnak (May 16, 2020)

puma99dk| said:


> Great that remains me I have to go back Odyssey to game the DLC's but not in the mood late so I am gaming some old games on my XP box finished Call of Duty, Call of Duty United Offensive and now I started a lille on Call of Duty 2.


Call of Duty 2 is my favorite Call of Duty! And not playing any of them after that has nothing to do with it.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 16, 2020)

fishing a free game on humble bundle .... finding a, little unpolished, 1.38eur gem ...


remind a bit me of Kings bounty ... (well, turn based tactical combat ) without the map exploration
looks nice play nice, UE4 sure do a fine work for that game









possibility to play online with an account or purely offline, neat, free char after the tutorial hmmmm i can see myself playing that one quite a bit.


character design wise it's not bad at all




the cut in and combat are nice, tho the combat is a little simplified 2 button for attack and defense : Harmony or Dissonance plus 6 button related to some kind of "combo"


really need to finish the tutorial to have a more "in depth" comprehension of the details of these combo but all in all that's a good time killer for an early access game

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prodigy_Tactics ahahahah ... the initially intended project was interesting, well "sh!t happens" still a enjoyable game as it is, but it would have been nice to have a "a la" Skylander game on PC with physical board and figurines


----------



## Khonjel (May 16, 2020)

puma99dk| said:


> Great that remains me I have to go back Odyssey to game the DLC's but not in the mood late so I am gaming some old games on my XP box finished Call of Duty, Call of Duty United Offensive and now I started a lille on Call of Duty 2.



How is odyssey? When I was choosing between Origins and Odyssey to buy I've heard that Odyssey veers even more than Origins in being assassin-y. For example I took most of the points (boats, garrisons etc.) in Origins in stealth. I speced out the hidden blade, poison darts, and the bows with sniper zoom first for that. Hidden blade not being insta-kill was such a shit move if I'm being honest.








Moral of the story is Don't stick your dick in crazy or try to at least.

BTW how do you play Destiny 2 and Payday 2? I feel like they've too much learning curve but being in Asia I can't find anyone intelligible in English and anyone barely talking in voice chat. That's why I never gave a rat's arse about CS GO. Weapon cost, playstyle, map lingo and jargon on top of the shitty community and recoil learning. I sometimes wish I had good ping to US servers.


----------



## AlejoZ (May 17, 2020)

Some Shadow Warrior, took the screenshots before it crashed lol


----------



## robot zombie (May 18, 2020)

So, you're saying I can have a magazine that holds pretty much all of the ammo I can ever carry for it? That's cool. Do I want that? 





There are some ridiculous combinations of attachments in this game, but with the Bastard, I especially struggle to figure out what they were envisioning the player even doing with it. What is this gun supposed to be for? It's really fun to use, sorta. But it's like every combo that makes one way of using it work really well,  also makes it borderline useless the rest of the time. It just kind of screws you, like the game is playing a joke on you. Is that the point of it?  I want to love it, I really do.

But if you're gonna have a 100-round box for the thing, at least let me carry a full box and a half! It's about the least efficient thing possible already. The total amount of damage you can do with all of the bullets you can have is abysmal compared to any other weapon, but maybe the tikhar. But that's assuming all of the rounds hit.

And yet I'm still kind of tempted to take it out on a long exploring run, even if I know I'll completely run out of ammo halfway into the second area, where it will be very scarce. A round or two here and there on every 5th corpse. And it's not like there are a million places to craft it, even if I wanted to be burning materials to perpetually be crafting more.

Missed opportunity, but it also makes almost too much sense. The barrel starts heating up after 5 or so consecutive rounds. The next 5 will have shit accuracy, and then each round after that is a dice roll on jamming, followed by not just unjamming but letting the barrel cool. And then if you fire too soon after, it'll heat up quicker. Not exactly, but it goes something like that.

Even better, there is little controlling those 2-3 bursts you get. As soon as you let on the trigger, it just sprays. Very hard to control your fire. And then attachments that get you some damage for your ammo dumpage make it unwieldy, so to even get on point gives enemies sometimes a little to much time, making them harder to track - you get fewer tries and they're really wonky tries. Also, reloads are coming at the worst times. You either have the small magazines, one as small as 10 rounds that goes in a second flat but is quick to swap, albeit frequent, or decent-sized to huge ones with very very inconvenient reload times.

When it sticks, it really sticks. Lock-in a 2-4 round burst just right and it's a stupidly quick exchange, like you cheated time. Really satisfying. But the kill after that is usually a nightmare situation of things stacking against you in rapid succession. It's really best for quick CQB situations, where you have a defensive option. Might be good on the little runners, too. But it really is a bastard. Never dreamed of using it my first couple of playthroughs. From a survival longevity standpoint, it's the least sustainable, versatile, and reliable option available.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 18, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> So, you're saying I can have a magazine that holds pretty much all of the ammo I can ever carry for it? That's cool. Do I want that?
> View attachment 155681View attachment 155682
> There are some ridiculous combinations of attachments in this game, but with the Bastard, I especially struggle to figure out what they were envisioning the player even doing with it. What is this gun supposed to be for? It's really fun to use, sorta. But it's like every combo that makes one way of using it work really well,  also makes it borderline useless the rest of the time. It just kind of screws you, like the game is playing a joke on you. Is that the point of it?  I want to love it, I really do.
> 
> ...



Wasn't that gun always like that? I think its the whole point of it. All guns in Metro are just varying degrees of shit. The best gun is the one least shit. The attachments serve to highlight one or a few perks of a weapon turning them into 'situationaliy good'.

For the bastard my SOP was to just use it for single headshots. Maybe a second bullet if helmets had to go. The first round is pretty accurate I believe.

Why do you get all those rounds then... well, because this is the gun you end up spraying in the first few hours of Metro panic and you figure out spraying is not your friend. But yeah, lackluster gear is a recurring theme in Metro. Manually recharging batteries is another such example of it. Only the biggest idiot ends up forced to do that in combat ever, so what is the gameplay value here... its just there to put that immersive quality into it. You're constantly patching up. Even just wiping your gas mask clean is another such example of it.


----------



## robot zombie (May 18, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Wasn't that gun always like that? I think its the whole point of it. All guns in Metro are just varying degrees of shit. The best gun is the one least shit.


This is fair. 

That's actually something I've grown to like about the game, that I kind of miss in other games now... the way every skirmish is a tense, uncertain shuffle. You could be having a long-range conflict, locked in this stalemate of awkwardly negotiating cover and exchanging rounds. Seems more realistic that in the heat of things, maybe while the weather is extreme, with less than optimal weapons it may be tough to actually stabilize the shots and count on them to hit at all. Or maybe you're doing a CQB tangle, trying to keep enemies out of your face, not quite sticking shots for kills and trying to still dodge while hitting the staggered ones before they recover. Gotta love and hate the wobble and jerk. But in a way it makes it more strategic, because you kind of have to assess what you have, what's around you, and how the enemies behave... and then try to figure out a way to orient yourself with that teeny little advantage that lets you patiently squeeze out the kills between anxiety fits. You can't just zap onto stuff and twitch your way out of everything. Like, ever. You'll just use up all of your stuff and die.

In a lot of shooters, there's not a lot of here and there to how any of the exchanges go down. It either does it or doesn't and it isn't going to, because you aren't using 'the ways.' But in Metro games it's more like you're simply working to up the odds and play them. Like a card game. You can't always win how you want to just because you know how to play the game really well.

It basically makes it so there's no way any exchange could be the same. I've had a few points where I pulled off this awesome strategy and wanted to go back and record it. No matter how many times you try, it's impossible to replicate things like that. Not so with other games - once you figure out an exchange you can just do it again and again. I don't care how much you practice, it's never lining up that way again in Metro. Keeps it fresh. Keeps you locked-in, because you can never really be sure if everything is gonna go well for you. Experience helps a little anticipating a lot of things, but at the end of the day some of those things, you just don't have control over... or only sometimes you do and other times, you don't. You learn how things work against you and try to compensate for it. It's never pretty, but if you're good you still pull through most times and it just feels more like a real fight that you earned your way past.


I will say, the Bastard does work well against the beasts. The trick seems to be two round bursts. One decently-placed double-tap will kill runners and if you get over-run by more than 3 you can back up and pepper a barrier that'll knock the bulk of them back and maybe turn them away. You just need to place each burst right. You won't often have time for a second or third if you didn't push them back. Luckily even just two shots will have mad spread, so _one_ of them is liable to hit  But that's all it takes to buy some time. Same story with the humanimals. I swear the rounds move faster - it's a little easier to time that laser beam to cut across their body sway. Upper chest and up will kill. Below that will hunch or stagger. To get the kill shot from there is a little tweak of the crosshair and a second burst. Shoot-jolt-shoot and it all takes a fraction of a second. They move into it, but you have to be really fast.

The golden rule seems to be don't move and shoot. If you gotta move, back up and stop for 2 bursts (one each for the two biggest threats) and keep backing up. Drop one and you may take the rest of the mob next time. You can do several of those little bursts in succession with some hope of knocking enough back at least You just gotta stick to peppering. Hit em once and follow the recoil to hit em again. If there's no time, recede to your next window. You have to let it 'reset' for the little moment or it won't hit shit. That's why it's a Bastard. Never gives you enough to work with. But while it's resetting you can at least turn a little bit and just stop and shoot the moment it's ready. It all has to be very controlled because otherwise the thing just does what it wants and in one fucked-up scuttle with 3 humanimals, one is dead and 60 or so of your fresh 120 rounds are now gone. You probably have to reload... aaaand one has jumped on you. 

So it can actually be very effective. It's just very methodical, there's a whole process to using it. And with the damage dropoff, it basically encourages you to keep the enemies you're fighting halfway up your ass at all times - to succeed, you have to risk getting ripped to pieces every time. Of course it only works when you're running for your life! It's the only time the Bastard cares at all. And it doesn't do anything a Shambler can't, which doesn't do anything the lowly Ashot does as well or better, and quicker with much more damage/range than either. So you pretty much use the Bastard only if you want to crawl exasperatingly through each fight, like each one is a saga... and only if you're okay with very likely running out of ammo for your main close-range weapon, or carrying a spare shotgun and having zero long-range. The pistol in a carbine configuration would be great because it does close and long range well, but it shares that same ammo that you'll be out of.

It's actually not as bad as it sounds. You feel like the biggest G outside the Metro using it and it has it's own 'special' way of keeping you engaged and on your toes. I'm going to do the entire right half of The Caspian with that and a semi-auto Valve. So for both short and long range I've got the least reliable but randomly OP guns with the worst ammo balancing. They're both super cool conceptually. With the Valve, they bored holes in the barrel and the receiver so they could run a tube for blowback to move the carrier back for the next shot. And it shoots as ghetto as that sounds, but it's also kind of magnificent. At least when it hits, it hits. Knock em flat on their ass at least. And then maybe they limp away to go die somewhere. Stupid to use, really. But pretty entertaining. Pretty much never quite on target. It's like trying to hit wacky old bugs bunny with a .50 from across a football stadium.

The special arms OTOH aren't even fair to the game. Hellsing is the great friggin equalizer. If you can stealth at range, you can kill everything with really true shots that always plant right where you want. And then when you're done you can reclaim the bolts! Or pull out the exploding bolts and wave it around like a magic wand casting tight beams of exploding death. I mean, this is the apocalypse. Maybe fairies in the apocalypse more resemble big Russian men with crossbows that blow your organs out for spreading thier magic? Or maybe you take the Tikhar with incendiary rounds and basically one-shot anything you can hit and as a bonus create little Dantean hell scenes everywhere you go and pluck Pterodactyl assholes out of the sky before they pluck you. Or save the materials by using the e-rail attachment and do the same with regular BB's and less horrible, wailing, writhing, drawn out 'burning to death' sequences.


----------



## witkazy (May 18, 2020)

Decided to give RPCS3 a try .Uncharted made me do it. Well it kinda works if you don't mind crash now and then .


----------



## metalfiber (May 19, 2020)

Funny how some of these post apocalyptic games get things right. Notice the toilet paper.

Hey, it tickled Mom shtless to get 12 rolls on Mother's Day.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 19, 2020)

metalfiber said:


> Hey, it tickled Mom shtless to get 12 rolls on Mother's Day.


Pun intended?


----------



## robot zombie (May 19, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Pun intended?


Well in that case it's a good thing she had toilet paper right there!


----------



## metalfiber (May 19, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Pun intended?



Well, not literally. She had some sweet lilac and vanilla scented toilet paper that broke her out in a rash...I've not seen that kind of tp since the 70s anyhow. I mean who cares if the tp is lilac and vanilla when one adds sht scent to it?


----------



## SN2716057 (May 19, 2020)

metalfiber said:


> Well, not literally. She had some sweet lilac and vanilla scented toilet paper that broke her out in a rash...I've not seen that kind of tp since the 70s anyhow. I mean who cares if the tp is lilac and vanilla when one adds sht scent to it?


Your dad? 

Trying out State of Decay 2.


----------



## SpikeHob (May 19, 2020)

Stopped playing Destiny 2 , all the grind was getting very dull , and some people take it all WAYYYYYYY to seriously . Started playing COD modern warfare , warzone , enjoying it , its mixed platform , so even an old fart like me can win against console players , and I quite enjoy the short multiplayer games . Only downside to COD is all the bugs causing hassle , tho they seem to be a bit better now , and they are getting on top of all the hacking with lots of bans .


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 19, 2020)

metalfiber said:


> I mean who cares if the tp is lilac and vanilla when one adds sht scent to it?


Right?


----------



## moproblems99 (May 19, 2020)

SN2716057 said:


> Trying out State of Decay 2.



What are thoughts on it?


----------



## SN2716057 (May 19, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> What are thoughts on it?



It's fun, so far. Camera can be a bit wonky inside buildings but it's a minor issue.
I haven't been able to kill those big boys yet, as I can't find a decent gun. And I started 3 games just to see if it's different each time, and it is. Once you finished a certain mission things get (somewhat) easier. Later it get tougher when aforementioned big boys appear. 

Location is key though, as *rtwjunkie *has said before, you'll probably be switching upgrades a few times before you find a perfect* spot. 



Spoiler: *



There are trade offs


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 19, 2020)

I'm on my 7th playthrough of State of Decay 2.  Bugs abound, even after yesterday's 17th patch.  None are game breaking though, and there is quite a bit of charm in it.  Undead Labs keeps providing new content, as well.  Replayability is high.  After each campaign finish, you get the opportunity to take through to the next game three of your best survivors. @SN2716057  (I'm not giving away a spoiler), just before your final mission, load the three up with as much good gear and resources and mods as you can. Ignore them telling you they are overburdened.    When you select them for the next playthrough, you can skip the opening tutorial and have at least a few supplies and weapons when you start. You'll start out like this:









Spoiler: SoD2 Screenshots



If you are really quick, you can get a screenshot of a juggernaut kill.  Rifle shots to the head, stay out of his way. When he falls to his knees, you have about a second and ahalf to get close to his head and hit the execute button.






I love defending stairwells!






If only the zombies had invested in a "Zombie Crossing" sign...


----------



## Splinterdog (May 19, 2020)

@rtwjunkie
How does SoD2 stack up against the other zombie games like Dying Light, TWD and others?


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 19, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> @rtwjunkie
> How does stack up against the other zombie games like Dying Light, TWD and others?


Well, unlike TWD or even the first SoD, there isn’t much narrative.  Just barely enough to scoot it along.  Nothing compares to Dying Light, IMHO. However, it’s important to note that it may be an unfair comparison. Dying light is a 1st person action/shooter/parkour game and TWD is a narrative driven adventure.  SoD is a group survival/base building game with some light roleplaying. 

Even so, it’s addicting as any TW game for me. It’s a game which emphasizes compromises, in terms of the community you assemble to which bases you move to and what you build. None will be all good and beneficial.

You might desperately need a carpenter, but once you welcome him/her into your group you find out they “Built the worst deck ever” and will waste half of your building materials that you can’t afford to waste. Or you welcome someone who has storytelling trait (raises morale) and is a great fighter, but you discover they are depressed and waste 3 of your meds every day to cope. Or someone is always picking fights, lowering group morale. What do you do? Exile them? Keep them? The choice and group success is yours. Zombies are only half the problem.


----------



## Sithaer (May 21, 2020)

Finished Beyond Two Souls,amazing single player game and well worth the 10 Euro I paid for it and now I'm interested in their other games.

Atm I'm playing this,catched my attention recently and since D2 was a big part of my childhood/highschool years + I also played GD a lot.
Diablo 2 mod for Grim Dawn,its quite impressive for a mod imo.




Playing a Javazon mixed with Nightblade for the passive bonuses.

Mod is harder than D2 and GD by default,some enemies hit like a truck even on Normal but I guess thats fair considering the character/gear combinations in the mod that could be really strong.

I can only imagine what a Necromancer_ 'fusion' _could do,classic D2 Necro+GD Necro combined. _'maybe I will make that as my alt char'_


----------



## metalfiber (May 21, 2020)

Alright, alright...junkie and bender convinced me to play State of Decay 2 next. I'm putting in a rush order on finishing up Fallout 4. This will keep me on the whole post apocalyptic theme anyhow.


----------



## Drone (May 21, 2020)

Started to play *Resident Evil The Mercenaries 3D*.
Oh boy, it's a sex type drug. Addictive as hell, never had so much fun. My favorite Resi game ever… after REmake on GameCube of course!
Capcom knows what they're doing. I'm going to play this at least for 100 hours. Level design, missions, controls, engine and especially *enemy AI *are top notch.
Really love games with clever enemies: they flank you, dodge your attacks, plan in advance, ambush you, throw grenades when you're around the corner. Absolutely impressive.
Whoever programmed mercenaries AI deserves billion dollars. Resi 4 and 5 had lazy majini and ganados but here they're relentlessly searching for you and doing everything to destroy you.

Rebecca and Claire kick ass but Jill is still mah girl. I'm gonna play with all the characters and unlock all the outfits/weapons/skills.


----------



## Ahhzz (May 21, 2020)

Actually spending a bit more time in WoW Classic, leveling 2 of my 3 mains, and having a good time. Still not all the way back to the feeling I had when I first played, but nowhere near as bad as when we gave it up before Cata. Offsetting time there still with GrimDawn, got an SC 100 Purifier that's able to drop the MadQueen, Lokarr, every Nemesis I've hit... Not run SR or Crucible really hard with it, on Shard 10 or 15 without any issues, and 100 was easy in Crucible. Now just farming totems and bosses/nemeses for specific pieces


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 21, 2020)

All I have been playing since last Friday is Mount & Blade: Bannerlord. Such a fun game.


----------



## metalfiber (May 22, 2020)

Hey y'all, can't you play State of Decay 2 offline?


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 22, 2020)

metalfiber said:


> Hey y'all, can't you play State of Decay 2 offline?


Of course. Turn off multiplayer in the settings and it will put you in Single player mode and allows you to pause the game too.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (May 22, 2020)

I managed to find some extremely talented FreeCiv players (technically: WarServer, a 2009 fork of FreeCiv), who are now teaching me to 1v1 play.

I'm happy to spread the good news of FreeCiv to anyone out there.  Its a free game, on Linux, Windows, and Mac.


----------



## metalfiber (May 22, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> Of course. Turn off multiplayer in the settings and it will put you in Single player mode and allows you to pause the game too.


Thanks, that's one of my pet peeves about a game. Most of my games from Steam looks like this in the time played.....


----------



## AlejoZ (May 23, 2020)

Some HFSHP2, I manage to got it working on Windows 10.. nice game BTW


----------



## metalfiber (May 23, 2020)

Nope, i can't get State of Decay 2 to start offline...dang xbox live b.s. It'll pause and it's not running anything related with multiplayer either.  I like running a game offline because of all the resources used in going online, i.e. the antivirus, firewall, updates and all the other processes that start when they sense an online connection. Most of them can't be shut down once they start. So it's no use to go offline after one signs into the xbox live account....oh well, i'll live.


----------



## Splinterdog (May 23, 2020)

AlejoZ said:


> Some HFSHP2, I manage to got it working on Windows 10.. nice game BTW
> 
> View attachment 156320View attachment 156321View attachment 156322View attachment 156323View attachment 156324View attachment 156325


Need for speed hot pursuit?


----------



## Decryptor009 (May 23, 2020)

Mafia II DE Chapter 13 first time heading for completion.


----------



## AlejoZ (May 23, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Need for speed hot pursuit?



Hot pursuit 2 from 2002


----------



## ShurikN (May 23, 2020)

Finished Ori and the Blind Forest, great game, bit short, but full of good content, no filler BS. Satisfied my metroidvania itch. Died A LOT. But got everything to 100%
Going to play Will of the Wisps eventually.


Finished Bloodstained with Miriam. Uncovered everything, killed everything, but didn't complete all the recipes, demons, shards and items. The first 3 are probably not that difficult, but all the items would be an insane chore. Would probably need to play NG+, which I probably will in a couple of years.
Loved the nod to Jojo's Bizarre Adv. with the stone mask. Lots of small easter eggs beside this one, mostly related to Castlevania.


Also once I made the OPest sword and got invert gravity everything became so much easier.


On my way to finish the game with Zangetsu. Playing with Miriam is like playing online CSGO, playing with Zangetsu is like playing against bots. And the bots have nothing but glocks... and you have a railgun.


----------



## the54thvoid (May 23, 2020)

Just finished playing Unravel and Unravel 2. Think I'm going soft in my old age.


----------



## Decryptor009 (May 23, 2020)

the54thvoid said:


> Just finished playing Unravel and Unravel 2. Think I'm going soft in my old age.


Always looked like a game one could peacefully relax to in honesty.. pretty great with current situations globally.



Regeneration said:


> What is best in life?
> 
> View attachment 155007
> View attachment 155008
> ...


Was playing last night and we had a 170ms ping American on our team which is basically.... not rare but a unicorn experience..

Got all arsey with us, oh my score is double yours! Why are you Brits so useless?

So i told him that he is doing a good job upholding our views of USA from an outsider perspective and called him low IQ.

Blocked him for the rest of the game. 7 rounds he toggles +right in console and AFK's for ages, apprently he had been crying and screaming down the mic for a long time and i had no clue about it, drove himself into an intense state and just gave up.

Posted 32 messages on my seam profile LOL.


I blocked him there too..


CSGO... brings the crazies.


----------



## Splinterdog (May 24, 2020)

With Argentina having some of the lowest prices around, I couldn't resist the 15% off over at GreenMan Gaming for Doom Eternal - around $24. It had to happen, eventually.
Haven't opened the box yet, so I've got that to look forward to tomorrow


----------



## El_Mayo (May 24, 2020)

3rd GTA V playthrough after picking up another copy for free from Epic


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 24, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> With Argentina having some of the lowest prices around, I couldn't resist the 15% off over at GreenMan Gaming for Doom Eternal - around $24. It had to happen, eventually.
> Haven't opened the box yet, so I've got that to look forward to tomorrow
> View attachment 156448


Don't apply the update!


----------



## miller11 (May 24, 2020)

Started again Witcher 3


----------



## Cvrk (May 24, 2020)

At this point...don't even know how long this game is. It just keeps giving and giving. Quests, side quests, cut scenes hours of dialog


----------



## ShurikN (May 24, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Don't apply the update!


I believe they removed denuvo anti-cheat because of the backlash


----------



## Splinterdog (May 24, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Don't apply the update!


Too late, as it appears to install automatically with no notification whatsoever. From what I've read, patch 1.1 which removes the Denuvo shit, will be available next week.




I don't like it at all, but it hasn't affected gameplay, so I'm not going for a refund since it's already been confirmed as a gross error of judgement, in so many words.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 25, 2020)

ShurikN said:


> I believe they removed denuvo anti-cheat because of the backlash


Not yet. But...


Splinterdog said:


> From what I've read, patch 1.1 which removes the Denuvo shit, will be available next week.


..there is this. We'll see what happens.


----------



## SN2716057 (May 25, 2020)

Still rockin with State of Decay 2


----------



## Kanan (May 25, 2020)

Mass Effect 2 and soon 3. GREAT games so far, I'm nearly finished with ME 2, I'll look into some extra things I might have passed after the last mission, which was just awesome.


----------



## Chomiq (May 25, 2020)

AlejoZ said:


> Some HFSHP2, I manage to got it working on Windows 10.. nice game BTW
> 
> View attachment 156320View attachment 156321View attachment 156322View attachment 156323View attachment 156324View attachment 156325


Just an FYI you can edit ini files for each car to achieve sth like 500 mph.


----------



## Calmmo (May 25, 2020)

Got to Yaluza 5, now in Chapter 2. I'll be likely done with all the yakuzas in time for 7 ;o


----------



## Sithaer (May 25, 2020)

Kanan said:


> Mass Effect 2 and soon 3. GREAT games so far, I'm nearly finished with ME 2, I'll look into some extra things I might have passed after the last mission, which was just awesome.



One of my all time fav serie,possibly in my top 3.

Played through 1+2+3 two times already and still planning a third one cause I want to do certaing things differently.

Imo Andromeda is also not as bad as ppl make it sound like,must be updated to the latest version tho.
Avoided it for a while cause all I heard is negative things about it but when I played it in late 2018 I honestly liked the game and did a near 100% playthrough.


----------



## Kanan (May 25, 2020)

Sithaer said:


> Imo Andromeda is also not as bad as ppl make it sound like,must be updated to the latest version tho.
> Avoided it for a while cause all I heard is negative things about it but when I played it in late 2018 I honestly liked the game and did a near 100% playthrough.


That's a relief and good to hear m8. I'd planned to play it anyway, but sure nice to read that.


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 25, 2020)

Origins.I've done all the side quests and map locations,now I'm starting the story uninterrupted.


----------



## Chomiq (May 25, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Just an FYI you can edit ini files for each car to achieve sth like 500 mph.


I've got the need for speed...


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 25, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> I've got the need for speed...


and scientology


----------



## Chomiq (May 25, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> and scientology


That one actually recently got released in 4K


----------



## Splinterdog (May 25, 2020)

Doom Eternal isn't quite as frantic as I was expecting and the game appears to give a nod to Tomb Raider et al, what with the platforming and pole jumps which I enjoy. There's also time to explore between the mayhem and the game is super smooth. 
Good to see the chainsaw is still around and the new shoulder-mounted grenade launcher is very cool indeed.
Loading times have also improved over Doom 2016 and it now takes seconds to load a checkpoint, although having it installed on an SSD might help.
Visually it's stunning, with incredible attention to detail and I'm playing in 2560 x 1440 using Radeon VSR on high setting, as any higher drops the FPS into the 40s.
Those are the pros and the only cons are waiting for the 1.1 patch to rid us of Denuvo, Steam overlay prevents the game from launching and the photo mode (beta), although a really cool feature, especially in camera mode, is a little glitchy in that I can't get out of it.
The pros far outweigh the cons and you can see how the id Tech 7 engine really performs in this game. And it's Vulkan only, apparently.


Spoiler: Doom Eternal


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 25, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Doom Eternal isn't quite as frantic as I was expecting and the game appears to give a nod to Tomb Raider et al, what with the platforming and pole jumps which I enjoy. There's also time to explore between the mayhem and the game is super smooth.
> Good to see the chainsaw is still around and the new shoulder-mounted grenade launcher is very cool indeed.
> Loading times have also improved over Doom 2016 and it now takes seconds to load a checkpoint, although having it installed on an SSD might help.
> Visually it's stunning, with incredible attention to detail and I'm playing in 2560 x 1440 using Radeon VSR on high setting, as any higher drops the FPS into the 40s.
> ...


it's a good game for one,hard difficulty playthrough.nothing more.


----------



## Decryptor009 (May 25, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> it's a good game for one,hard difficulty playthrough.nothing more.


avatar.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 26, 2020)

Sithaer said:


> Finished Beyond Two Souls,amazing single player game and well worth the 10 Euro I paid for it and now I'm interested in their other games.
> 
> Atm I'm playing this,catched my attention recently and since D2 was a big part of my childhood/highschool years + I also played GD a lot.
> Diablo 2 mod for Grim Dawn,its quite impressive for a mod imo.
> ...



WANT


----------



## Kissamies (May 26, 2020)

What else than Resident Evil 3, 7th playthrough... damn I'm addicted to this game, it's nice to see to get more and more better every playthrough.


----------



## Regeneration (May 26, 2020)

Playing Hitman (2016), but isn't good like the previous titles. Feels like a violent version of The Sims.

 
 

Too much talking and not enough action.

Apparently, everyone around the world, Morocco, Paris, Italy, Japan and Thailand, all speak UK English with British accents.

AI is still bad... people find a body, and 30 seconds later, everything is back to normal like nothing happened.


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 27, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Playing Hitman (2016), but isn't good like the previous titles. Feels like a violent version of The Sims.
> 
> View attachment 156798 View attachment 156799
> View attachment 156800 View attachment 156801
> ...


and how the hell every person in the game in exactly the same size ????
this guy should be carrying a sewing kit not a gun


----------



## Vayra86 (May 27, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Playing Hitman (2016), but isn't good like the previous titles. Feels like a violent version of The Sims.
> 
> View attachment 156798 View attachment 156799
> View attachment 156800 View attachment 156801
> ...



Yeah... weird game, love/hate relationship. Some missions are really cool but when the novelty wears off the ugly starts sticking out in a big way. I did complete all the missions in it, but memorable... no.


----------



## xtreemchaos (May 27, 2020)

WOW...
Just got this yesterday and im blown away, in 4 years of VR gaming i have never played a game that is so good, a feast for the eyes, so well polished, only after 90min game play i consider ive got me moneys worth.
id give it 11 outa 10 so far.
thats enough taking im going gaming. bye.


----------



## Regeneration (May 27, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> and how the hell every person in the game in exactly the same size ????
> this guy should be carrying a sewing kit not a gun





Vayra86 said:


> Yeah... weird game, love/hate relationship. Some missions are really cool but when the novelty wears off the ugly starts sticking out in a big way. I did complete all the missions in it, but memorable... no.



Hitman Blood Money is the most memorable one. Nothing is better than waking up in your own funeral and then kill everyone. Absolution's desert scene is also good.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 27, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Hitman Blood Money is the most memorable one. Nothing is better than waking up in your own funeral and then kill everyone. Absolution's desert scene is also good.



Absolution isn't that the one with all those missions they cut up into sequences? Man... that was dreadful. The sequences were OK, but that completely broke the flow of the game.

I agree, Blood Money was fantastic. Even just the title music. Winner


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 27, 2020)

I feel like games have been continuously progressing in gameplay mechanics over the years but Hitman is stuck in 1990s


----------



## Drone (May 27, 2020)

Started my umpteenth replay of *MGS3D* 

Just rescued Sokolov, got kicked by Boss and got irradiated by nuclear blast. Well done Snake lol

















I always find something new, just found out that Snake in MGS3D is much weaker than in Peace Walker because Boss kicked his ass and he spent some time in ICU.
Another interesting detail Snake in MGS3D has irritable bowel syndrome and his stomach growls pretty often lol
In intro movie Snake has clean face and looks exactly like Solid from the Twin Snakes.


----------



## Sithaer (May 27, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> WANT



Made it to Nightmare ACT 4 but the build is slowly falling short so to say so I tried some bow builds instead like a Freezing arrow build which was tankier at least.

This mod is indeed fairly harder than the original games so maybe looking up builds would be a better idea.  

Its definitely a fun mod and had a nostalgic feel while playing it.
I'm tempted to try to make a D2 stlye Forzen Orb Sorc but idk how that would turn out. _'having teleport would be nice too'_


----------



## Regeneration (May 27, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Absolution isn't that the one with all those missions they cut up into sequences? Man... that was dreadful. The sequences were OK, but that completely broke the flow of the game.
> 
> I agree, Blood Money was fantastic. Even just the title music. Winner



Don't remember, I think so. The graphics on the PC were amazing.

Absolution is the U.S. edition of Hitman.

For the first time, you go after redneck cowboys and some other freaks and weirdos.

There was also a mission with Danny Trejo (Machete) and Rey Mysterio.


----------



## Splinterdog (May 27, 2020)

Patch applied, Denuvo removed


----------



## Regeneration (May 27, 2020)

Denovo anti-piracy is pretty successful against crackers. Sure, it might reduce performance a bit but it's very difficult to crack.

If their anti-cheat is effective like the DRM, this is good news for the industry. All multiplayer games are full of cheaters. Hell, there are cheaters even on stupid Android games like 8-Pool.

Doom Eternal multiplayer is boring. One game was enough for me. That's too bad since the game is fast paced, and should have been like Quake 3 Arena.



Best map ever. @lexluthermiester refresh my memory, was it in the Q3A MP demo or Q3A 3DFX demo? I remember everyone fighting over the railgun camping position.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 28, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Best map ever. @lexluthermiester refresh my memory, was it in the Q3A MP demo or Q3A 3DFX demo? I remember everyone fighting over the railgun camping position.


Good question. I think it might have been part of the Team Arena pack.


----------



## Animalpak (May 28, 2020)

Fallout 75 Wastelanders... But i regret, it is not the good old Fallout game is something so confusing and different... Cant refund anymore, i dont know why i still play it like 1 hour per day.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 28, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Patch applied, Denuvo removed
> View attachment 156899


Now let's see if they do anti-cheat the way it should be done, server-side with a checks&balances kind of functionality. Every server running a game will know what each player is doing and what their stats are supposed to be. If the client reports something different than what the server thinks the player should have, it runs a check routine. If the check fails, the player is kicked from the match with an automatic forfeit. If too many kicks occur, the player account is flagged for review. But now I'm feeling like a broken record...


----------



## HossHuge (May 28, 2020)

LOL!!








						Real-life racer uses pro gamer to cheat in charity esports race
					

Just put up a bit of rigging to hide your face, nobody will know the difference




					www.pcgamesn.com
				



Am I the only one that noticed that we're on page 420 of this thread?


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 28, 2020)

HossHuge said:


> Am I the only one that noticed that we're on page 420 of this thread?


And? What's the importance of page 420?


----------



## Vayra86 (May 28, 2020)

Animalpak said:


> Fallout *75* Wastelanders... But i regret, it is not the good old Fallout game is something so confusing and different... Cant refund anymore, i dont know why i still play it like 1 hour per day.



Holy shit Bethesda even managed to make a typing error on the game title now with the latest update 

Yeah... I had the same feeling with it. Built a few camps, did a bunch of missions, mostly the 'story'... it was Fallout-ey, a bit like a Chinese knockoff version of it... totally unimpressed


----------



## xtreemchaos (May 28, 2020)

i lost all hope with fallout 76, its just not fallout to tell the truth i dont know what it is, i thought i give it another try when wastelanders was added but after a hour i turned it off, darn bethesda.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 28, 2020)

Took another shot at the crucible

Finally past 150  Died a hair short of 160 completion....Challenge accepted! At 25 FPS... too many spawns, game just chokes on it 





And chests gave me a nice little inspiration for my next toon, too

This could be mental... Resist shred, health and lifesteal on weapon, the perfect summoner companion 

And is that a full conversion to vitality I see for pets? OMG
Oh man... this has death knight written all over it. +4 Field Command... 10% OA... and full freedom to convert into whatever from physical

Anyone used this puppy before? Sheeet


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 28, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Denovo anti-piracy is pretty successful against crackers. Sure, it might reduce performance a bit but it's very difficult to crack.
> 
> If their anti-cheat is effective like the DRM, this is good news for the industry. All multiplayer games are full of cheaters. Hell, there are cheaters even on stupid Android games like 8-Pool.
> 
> ...


this and the phobos map,for long range rockets


----------



## moproblems99 (May 29, 2020)

I'm really thinking about firing up Witcher 3 again but I don't know if I am mentally prepared or not.


----------



## metalfiber (May 29, 2020)

I got though the the first map of State Of Decay 2. Killed all the plague hearts and made friends with all but 2 enclaves. I like the game a lot but be warned it's a full on sht show...meaning it all go, go, go and does't give you any kind of breather. I'm taking a breather by playing the Resident Evil 3 remake.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 29, 2020)

metalfiber said:


> I got though the the first map of State Of Decay 2. Killed all the plague hearts and made friends with all but 2 enclaves. I like the game a lot but be warned it's a full on sht show...meaning it all go, go, go and does't give you any kind of breather. I'm taking a breather by playing the Resident Evil 3 remake.
> 
> View attachment 157052


You’ll eventually figure out what kind of requests you can let wait and what you need to get to right away.  If I’m doing another request or if I’m in the middle of exploring and looting, “oh well.”  And don’t waste your time rushing to the aid of groups that show they are hostile. Good riddance to them, LOL.


----------



## Elysium (May 29, 2020)

Well hello again, it's been a while since my last post. Over the past week or so Valve's little droid, "Dewey", has been helping me dust off some titles I hadn't bothered to get round to over the years.

First up...take a wild guess.




Spoiler



Yep, you got it...it's everyone's favourite inner-mandible wearing predator...pun not quite intended...


I've got some shots of the Last Survivor DLC, which is basically a playable form of the final five minutes of the original Alien film and imo essential to play right before starting a new game in the main campaign.








No flamethrower shots sadly, I was too busy actually using it to tell "the bitch" to piss off rather than hitting F12, although it didn't quite work out in that first shot. Alien: Isolation has got to be one of the most well-crafted cinematic games I've ever had the pleasure of playing. No main game screenies yet but they're coming.



Coming very soon: Resident Evil 7, Post Scriptum, Disco Elysium, The Witcher 3, more Isolation and more Skyrim.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (May 29, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> And? What's the importance of page 420?



420 is the Stoner's number. The police code for Marijuana / Cannabis. April 20th (That is, 4/20 in American dates) is a traditional day to smoke pot.  It also happens to be very similar to  "42", the answer to life, the universe, and everything (according to the popular novel: Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy).

For more details: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/420_(cannabis_culture)

As such, 420 is a popular number throughout internet culture.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 29, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> You’ll eventually figure out what kind of requests you can let wait and what you need to get to right away.  If I’m doing another request or if I’m in the middle of exploring and looting, “oh well.”  And don’t waste your time rushing to the aid of groups that show they are hostile. Good riddance to them, LOL.



Wanted to dive into this but I read a lot of complaints about bugs, as in nasty game breaking ones that set you back in progression. How is your experience?



moproblems99 said:


> I'm really thinking about firing up Witcher 3 again but I don't know if I am mentally prepared or not.



Usually what helps me in that situation is thinking about a specific progression path through the game, to spice it up, make it different from last time. Different build, something unorthodox, for example. Alchemy/ranged focus would be something unorthodox. I can't even begin to imagine how that'd work  Or how about this; 'No Quen'

This is also how I got caught up in a new Grim Dawn binge again... did some casual run, found item, got inspired, boom another 20 odd hours booked 

For those interested... this is what I'm cooking up now based on that Axe I found yesterday..






						Cabalist, Level 100 (GD 1.1.6.2) - Grim Dawn Build Calculator
					

Build Calculator that allows to customize any aspect of Grim Dawn character build including equipment, skills, masteries and devotion




					www.grimtools.com
				




Basically, 11-12 skeletons, two blight fiends and a familiar plus anything I proc on the field... with full pet bonus focus (this is with 3 gear pieces only )






Drone said:


> Started my umpteenth replay of *MGS3D*
> 
> Just rescued Sokolov, got kicked by Boss and got irradiated by nuclear blast. Well done Snake lol
> 
> ...



That game is legendary. I see you are a man of culture.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 29, 2020)

dragontamer5788 said:


> 420 is the Stoner's number. The police code for Marijuana / Cannabis. April 20th (That is, 4/20 in American dates) is a traditional day to smoke pot.  It also happens to be very similar to  "42", the answer to life, the universe, and everything (according to the popular novel: Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy).
> 
> For more details: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/420_(cannabis_culture)
> 
> As such, 420 is a popular number throughout internet culture.


LOL! I should have known this, my mother's side of the family is a bunch of stoners..


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 29, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Wanted to dive into this but I read a lot of complaints about bugs, as in nasty game breaking ones that set you back in progression. How is your experience?


Lots of bugs, yes. It’s as much of a bugfest as the first one. However....

...they are the quirky type bugs. None have been gamebreaking for me, and the consistent majority opinion on the discord server forums and Steam seems to be the same.  The real charm is in the base building and community recruiting and management.  It’s also permadeath for any character that dies, so don’t get attached.  This is intentional, and I think a great feature...it’s an apocalypse after all.

The game saves like every 30 seconds, so if for some reason something doesn’t work, restart the game and it should be good. It also will eventually crash to desktop when it reaches higher levels of RAM usage because it has a very slight memory leak that builds up over time. Again, you’ll only be back about 30 seconds at most from the crash.


----------



## robot zombie (May 29, 2020)

dragontamer5788 said:


> 420 is the Stoner's number. The police code for Marijuana / Cannabis. April 20th (That is, 4/20 in American dates) is a traditional day to smoke pot.  It also happens to be very similar to  "42", the answer to life, the universe, and everything (according to the popular novel: Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy).
> 
> For more details: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/420_(cannabis_culture)
> 
> As such, 420 is a popular number throughout internet culture.


I think Ill install this mod in honor of the occasion.

What always gets me is how we made the day after Hitler's birthday international smoke weed day. But then people who celebrate 4/20 call Hitler's birthday bicycle day, because its the day the guy who discovered LSD had mans first ever acid trip, and he rode his bike home and had a very atypical commute 

I tried explaining it to my mom... shes a card carrying stoner and didnt know! I felt like I had a duty to tell her.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 29, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> I tried explaining it to my mom... shes a card carrying stoner and didnt know! I felt like I had a duty to tell her.


Now THAT is funny!


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 30, 2020)

loved this sequence in Origins


Spoiler: pics
























this one too


Spoiler: pic











I really like you can clear all the locations and side quests and then proceed with doing the main story alone.


----------



## Sithaer (May 30, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Took another shot at the crucible
> 
> Finally past 150  Died a hair short of 160 completion....Challenge accepted! At 25 FPS... too many spawns, game just chokes on it
> 
> ...




I assume you already tried but if not try the deferred rendering option in the game settings,it was added to the game earlier this year I think.
It helped me gain a decent ammount of performance,sure it still has big drops when things go crazy but at least its not a total slide show as before. _'game is also not a fan of my first gen ryzen'_

Other than that yea,old game engine and the usual CPU bound issues.

Don't think my Blademaster can pass 150,way too squishy for that so most of the time I farm the world map places/skeleton key dungeons instead.


----------



## ARF (May 31, 2020)

Very smooth and nice gameplay at 3840 x 2160 with Ryzen and Radeon RX 5700 XT:
Average FPS: ~70, Max FPS: >80 (rain Monaco FPS 86)...


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 31, 2020)

more of this please 


Spoiler: pics























While Origins and Odyssey are not on par with the Witcher,I think people who are always complaining about Ubisoft are completely clueless.One of the best RPGs of the decade.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 31, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> more of this please
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pics
> ...


I have to wholeheartedly agree. Origins was about 100 hours to finish story and explore, Odyssey 150. In neither case did I feel that was too long. The story carried right through and many regions had their own substories and plots, more than just a side quest.

The scale and complexity of them are epic, and the mechanics smooth. For the first time, Assassin’s Creed games seemed to be made with keyboard warriors in mind. Loved the attention to detail as well.

You’re right, not up to TW3 level, but pretty close.  I’m hoping they keep this standard for Assassin’s Creed: Valhalla.


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 31, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> I have to wholeheartedly agree. Origins was about 100 hours to finish story and explore, Odyssey 150. In neither case did I feel that was too long. The story carried right through and many regions had their own substories and plots, more than just a side quest.
> 
> The scale and complexity of them are epic, and the mechanics smooth. For the first time, Assassin’s Creed games seemed to be made with keyboard warriors in mind. Loved the attention to detail as well.
> 
> You’re right, not up to TW3 level, but pretty close.  I’m hoping they keep this standard for Assassin’s Creed: Valhalla.


Just finished Origins,took 81 hrs in hard mode (don't ask about Odyssey,I think I have more than 300 hrs of playtime in just one,single playthrough no NG+) edit: just checked,it's 393hrs 
Origins is an exceptionally well crafted game all round.
I took a different approach this time - did all the loactions and side quests first and left the main story for dessert.And guess what - it was just as enjoyable.At no point did I find any holes in the plot.You can just do that as easily as your usual mixed style playthorugh where you keep progressing to find different locations.

Close to witcher - no,especially considering the expasions which were as good or better as the base game.But still amazing.

completely OT,but gotta ask native speakers.I was thinking of a good expression to say "all round" and something like "on all ends" popped into my head.would that even make any sense ? like,AC:O is well crafted on all ends - meaning there's no weak points or holes in any aspect of the game


----------



## Rahnak (May 31, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> I have to wholeheartedly agree. Origins was about 100 hours to finish story and explore, Odyssey 150. In neither case did I feel that was too long.


Yeah, I also agree Origins is just right length wise. It did cause a little fatigue when I played the DLCs, but I did it all back-to-back. I'd rank it my 2nd favorite AC so far (haven't played Odyssey yet).

I'm now 85h into my Satisfactory save, I've started building a new base and finished my first outpost on my newly built train network and just that took me 15-20h. My free time.  It's great to catch on some podcasts though.


----------



## moproblems99 (May 31, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> While Origins and Odyssey are not on par with the Witcher,I think people who are always complaining about Ubisoft are completely clueless.One of the best RPGs of the decade.



My only complaint about the series, and Ubisoft in general, is why they averse to jumping?  I like to jump.  Climbing is fun but I like to be able to jump.


----------



## robot zombie (May 31, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> completely OT,but gotta ask native speakers.I was thinking of a good expression to say "all round" and something like "on all ends" popped into my head.would that even make any sense ? like,AC:O is well crafted on all ends - meaning there's no weak points or holes in any aspect of the game


I think that both work. "All-round" or "all-around" are common choices, with neither terms really being wrong, despite having different meanings and uses. You might say that something is good "all-around" and people will generally take that to mean it does no wrong or excels in all relevant aspects. Or you could say that it is an all-round good game. Technically, the latter is more correct, as "all-around" generally describes something saturating a confine, rather than a single object. As in, "There are cockroaches all around the hotel grounds." Or maybe you're talking about a desert, with "sand all around." But the first example still works in this case, as the literal interpretation might be that the entire game is filled with 'good' - the game is the confine for a range of aspects, which in this case are all given a positive connotation. And in that sense, "on all ends" is likely to be understood in a similar way, due to its establishing of a defining boundary. E.g. "Good from its core to its edges."

I think that's actually quite good. It fits. You did fine! Honestly, I would never guess that you weren't a native speaker if I didn't already know. You don't use full 'proper' English, but most of what you say is in line with what common native speakers would say in normal conversations. I assume your English skills are mostly from immersion rather than study, which is probably for the best anyway. There is how the language is defined, and then there is how it is used in actuality.

I might say "across the board" or "well-rounded", as although "well-rounded" usually refers to a person's or entity's skills/accomplishments, it generally fits works of art when you consider that we often speak of them as though they are people taking actions. You are describing an effort, and so might choose to speak to the completeness of the effort. You could say that the game is generally well-executed. You might also say that it is "well-polished" or "refined" in order to highlight a granular-level "completeness." You are then suggesting not only a macro-level (or general/nonspecific) success, but further adding that it is good, down to even any one singular, micro-level detail. Or maybe you simply say it is "all-encompassing" as if to imply that the game "has it all."

You could also consider it to be some sort of structure or system, by referring to it as "robust" or "impenetrable." This would be more in line with your conception of it having no weak points.

There are really many more ways to go about it. I think it's best to stick with what's intuitive and requires the fewest comparisons to understand.

See... this is the problem with English. I think it is a beautiful and fascinating language. But it also suffers the problem of providing a million subtly different ways to say similar things, which tends to make things very confusing for native and non-native speakers alike. The good news is that if you are a little off target, the context already in the conversation naturally leads people to the intended interpretation, even if it is technically incorrect. For better and worse, English is a flowery language with a lot of superfluous crap stuffed in. On the flipside, it also means you can generally say things how you want to say them, and people will usually know what you mean, whereas with simpler languages utilizing much smaller word pools, if you screw it up, nobody knows what the hell you're trying to say. That's probably part of what makes many other, more straightforward languages hard for us native English speakers to grasp


----------



## Vayra86 (May 31, 2020)

For The King

RNG Partybased RPG with a world map layer a'la Heroes of Might & Magic (find sites, do things), combat a'la classic turn based RPG.
This RNG does NOT disappoint. Polished, pretty exciting, and heavily influenced by your choices. Its easy to get into as well, and new things just keep unfolding for me... Very nice. Should be free if you picked up on EGS.

Dungeons lock you into them and you are forced to finish them all the way through. Player death becomes permadeath eventually; (you can revive someone during the same combat or have to get back to recover someone) and every revive costs a 'life', the hearts you see on top here. That element turns some runs into straight Darkest Dungeon-esque survival runs. Really cool, I've been on the edge of my seat multiple times in the last 3 hours... Progression is fast, you ramp up quickly but so do the enemies. Game kinda offers a super condensed epic quest experience. Design 10/10





Combat:


----------



## Sithaer (May 31, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> I think that both work. "All-round" or "all-around" are common choices, with neither terms really being wrong, despite having different meanings and uses. You might say that something is good "all-around" and people will generally take that to mean it does no wrong or excels in all relevant aspects. Or you could say that it is an all-round good game. Technically, the latter is more correct, as "all-around" generally describes something saturating a confine, rather than a single object. As in, "There are cockroaches all around the hotel grounds." Or maybe you're talking about a desert, with "sand all around." But the first example still works in this case, as the literal interpretation might be that the entire game is filled with 'good' - the game is the confine for a range of aspects, which in this case are all given a positive connotation. And in that sense, "on all ends" is likely to be understood in a similar way, due to its establishing of a defining boundary. E.g. "Good from its core to its edges."
> 
> I think that's actually quite good. It fits. You did fine! Honestly, I would never guess that you weren't a native speaker if I didn't already know. You don't use full 'proper' English, but most of what you say is in line with what common native speakers would say in normal conversations. I assume your English skills are mostly from immersion rather than study, which is probably for the best anyway. There is how the language is defined, and then there is how it is used in actuality.
> 
> ...




This also happens when your native language is more _'complicated'_ than English like the one I have._'I heard its very hard to learn for non native speakers,supposedly'_

A few years ago I was well uh,rather close to someone and we communicated in English and sometimes I just couldn't find the right words in English to exactly express what I meant and it even ended up in arguments and misunderstandings tho I was trying to be clear as possible.

I'm a simple person in general and I don't even like to use fancy words in my native lang but at times its hard for me to find the right words to use.
And yea even as a native speaker of my lang I think its full of unnecessary things and I would much prefer English as my mother lang. _'my native lang is Hungarian'_

Most of my English knowledge comes from self learning like gaming,movies and whatnot +4 years in high school._ 'I had no choice but to learn German in elementary school but I really did not like that,droped it as soon as I could'_


----------



## moproblems99 (Jun 1, 2020)

Sithaer said:


> I'm a simple person in general and I don't even like to use fancy words in my native lang but at times its hard for me to find the right words to use.



Pretty much the average English speaker.  American anyway.


----------



## robot zombie (Jun 1, 2020)

Sithaer said:


> This also happens when your native language is more _'complicated'_ than English like the one I have._'I heard its very hard to learn for non native speakers,supposedly'_
> 
> A few years ago I was well uh,rather close to someone and we communicated in English and sometimes I just couldn't find the right words in English to exactly express what I meant and it even ended up in arguments and misunderstandings tho I was trying to be clear as possible.
> 
> ...


I'm not really familiar with Hungarian, but I can say that English relies a lot on phrasing and conjugation in order to convey the nuance of things. Within all of the potential modulations is probably everything you could think to say, and there is always a concise way to put it. In that sense, it's about precision. Like, tunnelingly precise. Like big fractal crystals. But there is such a wide range of possibilities... simpler building blocks that must be combined in order to construct higher-order meaning. Whereas in your language, it sounds to me like there is a wider range of first-order terms that exist specifically to convey the same meaning. So if you know it well, it's perhaps a little 'neater' than English. Like, maybe there are just a whole lot more things you say that are meant specifically to express only one thing. We don't have as much of that in English. Does that sound right?

English almost isn't about precision, though. There are so many schools of philosophy on _ways_ to use the language and _when_ to use what _ways._ Nobody can agree on what is correct, in a more practical sense. What is correct for you depends on your interpretation of what the rules exist to accomplish, as well as what you need them to do for you. So there is a lot of meta-usage, or intentional rule-breaking. In it all, there is invariably an exacting way to say something that is 100% in line with the rules, but you'll find almost nobody says it that way, because they've found something that is 'close enough' and wayyy easier 

So it's kinda funny you put it that way. Most speakers look to do exactly what you grappled with in arguments. Most American speakers I've met try to find the plainest ways to put things, because the exact way is more convoluted to pin down in a transmittable way. Different regions all have different ways of doing it.... sort of an off-record, culturally preserved vernacular that makes their communications both simpler and more reliable, because they maintain a unilateral meaning for certain terms in one another. So like, basically a bunch of people continually come up with their own answers to the question "Aw man, how do I describe it? What's a word for...?" Instead of casting things plainly, we use more abstraction. This may just be why it is a language rich in metaphor.

It's probably also why so many of our 'debates' devolve into never-ending ventures in semantic enterprise instead of discussions about things and ideas. It's because nobody actually knows how to say what they mean!


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Jun 1, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> English almost isn't about precision, though. There are so many schools of philosophy on _ways_ to use the language and _when_ to use what _ways._ Nobody can agree on what is correct, in a more practical sense. What is correct for you depends on your interpretation of what the rules exist to accomplish, as well as what you need them to do for you. So there is a lot of meta-usage, or intentional rule-breaking. In it all, there is invariably an exacting way to say something that is 100% in line with the rules, but you'll find almost nobody says it that way, because they've found something that is 'close enough' and wayyy easier



No, you're right.

For example, when I say "No, You're right", I really mean "Yes, I agree with you". In this instance of English, "No" really means "Yes".

This shouldn't be confused with "Yeah no", which means *No* for real. "Yeah" usually means yes, but when combined with "Yeah no", it means "no". "Yes no" would be completely incorrect English of course. So yeah, "no" can be complicated.


----------



## robot zombie (Jun 1, 2020)

dragontamer5788 said:


> No, you're right.
> 
> For example, when I say "No, You're right", I really mean "Yes, I agree with you". In this instance of English, "No" really means "Yes".
> 
> This shouldn't be confused with "Yeah no", which means *No* for real. "Yeah" usually means yes, but when combined with "Yeah no", it means "no". "Yes no" would be completely incorrect English of course. So yeah, "no" can be complicated.


Yes, I haven't had a reason to consider that 'no' had ever had such confusing usages associated with it. In fact, I would not have had to, if I hadn't have just had you, having told to me, an example that hasn't had a chance to have mentioning in the conversations we have been having. So you must've known that I would've had to be having a good laugh about it, after having had a chance to parse what you have had to say about it.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 1, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> I think that both work. "All-round" or "all-around" are common choices, with neither terms really being wrong, despite having different meanings and uses. You might say that something is good "all-around" and people will generally take that to mean it does no wrong or excels in all relevant aspects. Or you could say that it is an all-round good game. Technically, the latter is more correct, as "all-around" generally describes something saturating a confine, rather than a single object. As in, "There are cockroaches all around the hotel grounds." Or maybe you're talking about a desert, with "sand all around." But the first example still works in this case, as the literal interpretation might be that the entire game is filled with 'good' - the game is the confine for a range of aspects, which in this case are all given a positive connotation. And in that sense, "on all ends" is likely to be understood in a similar way, due to its establishing of a defining boundary. E.g. "Good from its core to its edges."
> 
> I think that's actually quite good. It fits. You did fine! Honestly, I would never guess that you weren't a native speaker if I didn't already know. You don't use full 'proper' English, but most of what you say is in line with what common native speakers would say in normal conversations. I assume your English skills are mostly from immersion rather than study, which is probably for the best anyway. There is how the language is defined, and then there is how it is used in actuality.
> 
> ...


your posts are a good source material for learners  
and you're from Florida
ppl say Polish is among the most difficult among languages but I think it's mostly pronunctiaion and declension.It's simpler than English on the syntax level.


----------



## Sithaer (Jun 1, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> I'm not really familiar with Hungarian, but I can say that English relies a lot on phrasing and conjugation in order to convey the nuance of things. Within all of the potential modulations is probably everything you could think to say, and there is always a concise way to put it. In that sense, it's about precision. Like, tunnelingly precise. Like big fractal crystals. But there is such a wide range of possibilities... simpler building blocks that must be combined in order to construct higher-order meaning. Whereas in your language, it sounds to me like there is a wider range of first-order terms that exist specifically to convey the same meaning. So if you know it well, it's perhaps a little 'neater' than English. Like, maybe there are just a whole lot more things you say that are meant specifically to express only one thing. We don't have as much of that in English. Does that sound right?
> 
> English almost isn't about precision, though. There are so many schools of philosophy on _ways_ to use the language and _when_ to use what _ways._ Nobody can agree on what is correct, in a more practical sense. What is correct for you depends on your interpretation of what the rules exist to accomplish, as well as what you need them to do for you. So there is a lot of meta-usage, or intentional rule-breaking. In it all, there is invariably an exacting way to say something that is 100% in line with the rules, but you'll find almost nobody says it that way, because they've found something that is 'close enough' and wayyy easier
> 
> ...



In a simple way yes its something like that,way too many words for almost the same meaning but with little differences.
Apparently we have words that don't even exist in English,not directly at least so all I can do is describing if  want to use those words. _'lucky me I rarely do that'_

Also such things like having both j and ly,you pronounce them exactly the same but ofc they can and do differ in writing depening on the word.
This never made sense to me and never bothered to learn it properly in school. _'sure I know some but the rest I just go with 50-50% and hope for the best'_

Close enough and easier is also my way as long as we understand each other.
I had a friend once who spoke English _'non native tho'_  but used a weird riddle/fancy like way or what.. Its like he could never get to the point clearly and used words I never even heard of. _'like someone from 100-200 years ago'_
Found it to be rather annoying after a while,like dude just say what you mean in a normal way.



moproblems99 said:


> Pretty much the average English speaker.  American anyway.



I was born in the wrong place eh.

Anyway,to post something ontopic:




Started Metro Exodus around 2 weeks ago,playing it 1-2 hours/day only so my progress is slow.
Kinda like the game tho,its not the Metro I'm used to but I will take it.

No I'm not playing on hard difficulty,just playing normal for the story and the general gameplay.

Game sure is stressing my poor GPU,at least it still looks great on High with no tessellation/hairworks.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 1, 2020)

Sithaer said:


> In a simple way yes its something like that,way too many words for almost the same meaning but with little differences.
> Apparently we have words that don't even exist in English,not directly at least so all I can do is describing if  want to use those words. _'lucky me I rarely do that'_
> 
> Also such things like having both j and ly,you pronounce them exactly the same but ofc they can and do differ in writing depening on the word.
> ...


tayga was the pretttiest part graphically,wait till you get further


Spoiler: pic


----------



## Decryptor009 (Jun 1, 2020)

Jurassic World Evolution, seriously cool game!

Will be in HD...


----------



## Assimilator (Jun 1, 2020)

I'm back in 7 Days to Die, sadly. If you've never played it, it's essentially Minecraft, except with enemies that are actually dangerous and a somewhat realistic survival mechanic that doesn't allow you to stay alive eating and drinking whatever garbage you come across. Also it has guns.

Its main flaw is that it looks and performs like actual dogs**t, while having nothing resembling a story or goals besides "stay alive and kill zombies". What makes it unique is that the terrain is completely deformable/destructible, which allows for infinite creativity in designing a zombie-killing fortress. Oh, and the zombies can also destroy terrain, including your fortress. Better build some traps and defence turrets to keep the undead out!

The other game I'm playing in between is World of Warships. It's free, simple to get into, matches are quick, and overall the game isn't a massive commitment in any way shape or form, it simply allows me to satisfy my urges for shooting things that go boom. And thankfully it has a PvE mode with bots where nobody cares very much, which is a wonderful chill contrast to the PvP mode that I tried once, in which my entire team got their dumb a**es killed by the enemy then spent the rest of the match criticising me in chat for not being able to singlehandedly deal with all the remaining enemy forces.

WoWS does keep trying to convince me to upgrade to a paid account so I can earn XP quicker, but honestly I don't care enough - I can do a drive-by torpedo-ing of a battleship with a destroyer right now, and that's all I really desire.



Sithaer said:


> just playing normal for the story



You're gonna be disappointed.

It's nice that 4A Games tried something different, but it's also obvious that they have no idea how to make an engaging open-world game. The best sequences in Exodus are when you're in confined spaces like the previous Metro games, the open-world parts just feel like empty busywork added to showcase the graphics. Unlike the previous entries, I won't be replaying this one to get all the achievements.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 1, 2020)

Sithaer said:


> Started Metro Exodus around 2 weeks ago,playing it 1-2 hours/day only so my progress is slow.
> Kinda like the game tho,its not the Metro I'm used to but I will take it.
> 
> No I'm not playing on hard difficulty,just playing normal for the story and the general gameplay.


Enjoy!! What an epic game! Played it 3 times and each has been a great experience providing me with new perspective and things I had not noticed before.  Playing for the story is fine. This is a game that was meant to be soaked in and absorbed.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 1, 2020)

starting gta5,how do I turn off subtitles ? and what is that blue bar ?


----------



## kapone32 (Jun 1, 2020)

Is anyone else getting the issue where the Borderlands free games on Epic are not launching? I have been trying to play them since yesterday.


----------



## Chomiq (Jun 1, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> starting gta5,how do I turn off subtitles ? and what is that blue bar ?


Blue bar is for armor, i.e. bulletproof vest. Subtitles are in Display settings.


----------



## Calmmo (Jun 1, 2020)

Yakuza 5, close to the finish line now, starting 6 soon as I'm done.


----------



## Chomiq (Jun 1, 2020)

Calmmo said:


> Yakuza 5, close to the finish line now, starting 6 soon as I'm done.


Speaking of which, finished Part 1 of Y5 yesterday, will continue next weekend.


----------



## Decryptor009 (Jun 1, 2020)

The transformation of the park is unreal.


----------



## Calmmo (Jun 1, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Speaking of which, finished Part 1 of Y5 yesterday, will continue next weekend.



Yeah, i kinda didn't enjoy 3 and 4 all that much mechanically, but 5 really feels close to Y0. Playing it 100% doing everything so far, and boy is it loooong. (I'm getting the itch to replay 0 now actually, well after 6 anyway, should be better now on PC vs Ps4pro originally)
Kinda interesting seeing the progression of the game and things getting better game by game.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 1, 2020)

the grass looks nice but I swear I saw high 30s for a second as soon as grassland appeared in the shot.
otherwise 70-80 fps in the city with msaa4x,txaa,pcss and all long draw distance options cranked to the max.more at night.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 1, 2020)

Calmmo said:


> Yakuza 5, close to the finish line now, starting 6 soon as I'm done.



My avatar approves


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jun 1, 2020)

half-life Alyx is going along nicely apart from being stuck in the tunnels where theres loads of gas bottles what carnt be blown up without death, who would of thought you have to kill the critter on the roof before it pulls it up and makes it all go bang "ME!" but ive been playing some maps while my one brain cell thought it out   .


----------



## Sithaer (Jun 1, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> Enjoy!! What an epic game! Played it 3 times and each has been a great experience providing me with new perspective and things I had not noticed before.  Playing for the story is fine. This is a game that was meant to be soaked in and absorbed.



Thanks.
So far I like the game and I do take my time with it,exploring the maps/reading stuff and listening to what ppl have to say.
Its how I prefer to play story games.

Btw how is Sam's story,does it worth it?



Assimilator said:


> You're gonna be disappointed.
> 
> It's nice that 4A Games tried something different, but it's also obvious that they have no idea how to make an engaging open-world game. The best sequences in Exodus are when you're in confined spaces like the previous Metro games, the open-world parts just feel like empty busywork added to showcase the graphics. Unlike the previous entries, I won't be replaying this one to get all the achievements.



Yes it is different,I don't get that typical Metro feel from this game but I don't mind it that much tbh as I'm still having fun playing the game._ 'I'm generally not too critical when it comes to games as long as I enjoy the game'_
I kinda get a Mad Max vibe from this game,at least the desert part reminded me of that.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 1, 2020)

Sniper likes his vegetables.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 1, 2020)

Finished RE3 8th time and as you might guess, I'm far from being bored! Nothing else than a new game soon.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 2, 2020)

@Sithaer I enjoyed Sam’s Story. It was nice getting to know another character in the series. I just wished it had been longer.  It is longer than The Two Colonels, though.


----------



## metalfiber (Jun 2, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> @Sithaer I enjoyed Sam’s Story. It was nice getting to know another character in the series. I just wished it had been longer.  It is longer than The Two Colonels, though.


Moonshine and fish oil cocktails. 
===========================================================

Finished RE3. A great remake but with all Resident Evil games...short.

Well i changed in doing the whole post apocalyptic thing and started Mafia II Definitive Edition. It's not a great leap the like first one will be. I heard it was full of bugs but i've yet to run into any.

Why does a game set in 1953 has a futuristic magazine from February 1966. It does have an article on how to stay warm in the winter. It features the best pair of earmuffs i've ever seen.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 2, 2020)

Bought Final Fantasy II from App Store to my phone, one of the most underrated games I know..


----------



## metalfiber (Jun 2, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Bought Final Fantasy II from App Store to my phone, one of the most underrated games I know..


I beat that game 30 years ago. Leveling  up in games like this is the only "grind" i've encountered in games. I liked 2 better than the more famous 3.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 2, 2020)

Izuniqu said:


> I play Spore, Mount and Blade, HoM


Welcome to TPU!


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 2, 2020)

Need for Speed Most Wanted (PC)
Need for Speed Rivals (PC & Xbox One)
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Siege (PC)
Forza Motorsport 7 (Windows 10)
Forza Motorsport 5 (Xbox One)


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 2, 2020)

metalfiber said:


> I beat that game 30 years ago. Leveling  up in games like this is the only "grind" i've encountered in games. I liked 2 better than the more famous 3.


I have also the PS1 version but I don't have a clue where it is.  Oh, and I have a translated English NES version also.

edit: And I mean the real II, not IV which was called II in USA (like VI was called III there). Though those also one of my favourite games ever.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 2, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Need for Speed Most Wanted (PC)
> Need for Speed Rivals (PC & Xbox One)
> Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Siege (PC)
> Forza Motorsport 7 (Windows 10)
> Forza Motorsport 5 (Xbox One)


I've completed Forza 7, except for the really long endurance events, for which I'd have to put aside about half a day for each race and I'm not sure if I've got the staying power for that. I know my eyes haven't, so for the moment it's the odd rival or free roam event. I really loved this game and hope FM 8 will be along soon, with some saying September, although the pandemic may have delayed that.


----------



## Calmmo (Jun 4, 2020)

That link doesn't look fishy at all fellow human!


----------



## Decryptor009 (Jun 4, 2020)

God of War collection on PS3 and coming and going from Jurassic World.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 4, 2020)

metalfiber said:


> Moonshine and fish oil cocktails.
> ===========================================================
> 
> Finished RE3. A great remake but with all Resident Evil games...short.
> ...



Holy crap its like they're under lockdown as well!



Izuniqu said:


> thanks
> and I want to add, that sometimes play https://1st-casino-online.com/pages/kartochnye-igry.html , it's very seldom, but it's very interesting



I think you might very seldomly see yourself out. Reported


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 4, 2020)

metalfiber said:


> I beat that game 30 years ago. Leveling up in games like this is the only "grind" i've encountered in games. I liked 2 better than the more famous 3.


The Final Fantasy 2 he's talking about is the remake of the actual FF2 that came out on the 8bit Famicom(NES) in Japan. The FF2 that came out in the US in the 90's was actually FF4 in Japan. Very different games.


----------



## metalfiber (Jun 4, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> The Final Fantasy 2 he's talking about is the remake of the actual FF2 that came out on the 8bit Famicom(NES) in Japan. The FF2 that came out in the US in the 90's was actually FF4 in Japan. Very different games.


Yep, i was thinking snes...I can't remember if i did any of the nes  jrpg. Most likely didn't have time for those games till my back injury in the early 90's.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 4, 2020)

metalfiber said:


> Yep, i was thinking snes...I can't remember if i did any of the nes  jrpg. Most likely didn't have time for those games till my back injury in the early 90's.


A lot of people didn't like FF2, it was a bit of a grind. FF3 had a great story though and was less grindy. FF4 hit the sweet spot, as did FF6.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 4, 2020)

All this talk about System Shock reminded me that I still haven't finished SS2, mainly because I keep getting lost in the corridors and running out of ammo and health.
One day, maybe, I'll finish.


----------



## SN2716057 (Jun 4, 2020)

Death Coming, cause it was free on Epic a while ago. It bugs me that it constantly asks for a sign up.
It's a funny in-between though.




Yep, I am.


----------



## robot zombie (Jun 5, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> your posts are a good source material for learners


Haaaa I don't know if that's wise. I have a lot of bad habits and I've been inventing my own rules for a long time. Sometimes I think I enjoy coming up with different ways to say things a little too much.



> and you're from Florida


Dude, I know. It's friggin weird! I've met a handful of people here who I would say are legitimately well-spoken and even-headed. And mainly I'm just talking about a neighbor I had who was from S. Africa. The actual people who are born here speak very simply, don't use much interesting language, and really just don't have a lot of reach in what they say. Always an obvious vocabulary difference. I find myself defining a lot of high-school words for people. There are still plenty of good, interesting people... no doubt. But compared to other places, I always wonder "Why is talking to you always like this?" Maybe I'm actually the weird one for even thinking that. People are different here.  I don't know why I'm not like them. We went to the same schools and go to the same places with the same people.

People like to tout our education system as being one of the best, but honestly, in 3 decades here, I've met very few people who communicate above a middle school level... some of the most intelligent people I've met aren't much better (and yet they can still be much smarter than I.) And then there's me, who learned too much for his own good and made going above the general lexicon too easy for himself. Weird mix, constantly. I don't blend in anywhere I happen to open my mouth. It's not like that in other places I've been, where the way people speak is often more natural to me. We also have a smaller population of non-locals from up north, who tend to actually understand me with more success. It's like anywhere else I go, I'm pretty much normal. Whereas when I'm talking to a fellow local, it kind of seems to baffle them at times. It's like the way I naturally speak is foreign to them. And then there are those who are trying to figure out if I'm some kind of genius, and appearing to wonder whether or not to trust me. 

I get that most people keep it simpler for a variety of functional reasons, but that's not what I'm getting at. I don't speak in paragraphs  But we really don't speak the same English. In some places it can be VERY different from pretty much everyone else's English. It's not socioeconomic and I don't even mean it in a pretentious way. I'm not exactly better off, hah. I speak how I speak, just the same as them. I just can't explain why things are like that - I only know that it's enough to stand out to me and other people equally. People here aren't really crazier or dumber all around. They're still worth trusting and turning to for advice/info. Most just sorta come off as being a little out there, with isolated pockets of major wee-woo humanity. Some take to the slopes of the crater more than others. We're like urban hicks or something. Talking to people here is a trip, for sure. I've still picked some of it up. I slip in a little Florida-speak sometimes. Northerners say I sound very southern. Southerners say I sound like I'm from California, even though I was born here, surrounded by people who generally all speak the same. I can't win anywhere. 


Metro Exodus is seriously taunting me now. It remembers when I was frustrated while it struggled with bugs and little design problems that would trip things up. I feel like it's gonna rear back and take things from me again.

I'm going through Novosibirsk - it's early in, so I've been prowling my way through with the crossbow to conserve stuff and preserve the condition of less reliable but more needed weapons. Super alert, on the jump every time. I never remember everything, but I catch it all when I focus. I had seen a couple of mole mutants hiding in ambush of on a tertiary path. They're not good hiders - they may pick decent spots and you really can't see them well, but they just gotta shuffle, grunt, and hyperventilate constantly, whether they're hiding or fighting. I shot one preemtively and dropped the other one right after. Bing-bang-boom.

But I guess somehow not triggering the ambush made the first one bug out, like the game didn't know he got activated. Because as I was looting stuff next to and out of sight of where he was hiding, I heard him growl and jump for a second. Turned around freaked out as fuck and then saw a friggen corpse flop over from a standing position. I DIDN'T KNOW THE CORPSES HAD FULL PHYSICS LIKE THAT. In a dark tunnel with the brightness turned way down and NV on, seeing that humanoid figure flop out, as though it was dropped by god, scared the bejeezus outta me! Imagine going through a level you've played several times and suddenly there's shit in it that not only wasn't there before, but isn't supposed to be in the game. It was like a Stephen King novel. Like, one day you go into your house and you could swear the walls have suddenly taken-on a completely different color, but for reasons that escape you, you can't remember what color it was supposed to be. Also, was the ornamentation on that lamp always spirals? I could swear it was ALWAYS leaves... didn't my mother compliment the leaves last Christmas? I thought I had decorations that matched that exact lamp... but I KNOW they had leaves.

It felt like that. Like when you have a dream of a place that you know you've been to a lot, and on one level it looks to you how it has always looked, but somehow you don't remember it looking like that. You know everything is different but you can't pin down a single difference. I have played through the level way too many times for crap like that.

But holy crap, that would be a cool concept to use intentionally in a game. Have it actually count your playthroughs and poke at the player's memory after they would usually be sure they knew how things are. On that 3rd or 4th playthrough, move stuff around a bit. Change the path subtly in more forgettable and insignificant portions. Put a couple a half-hour apart... and then make the next one 2-3 hours late. Just break the established laws of the game world in little, less distinguishing ways.

I mean, it brought a monster I killed back to life for a second to make a corpse fall over just as I turned to look. And for some reason the corpse took a real-ass fall. It was like puppet strings pulled it straight up and dropped it. You've gotta be kidding me with this game. It's more horrifying than I thought.


----------



## Drone (Jun 6, 2020)

Lol I love over-the-top-ness of the moment when EVA hits young Ocelot with her motorcycle and the knife flies up.






Another unforgettable moment: Snake in a lab coat inside solitary confinement with Misaki Nitou poster on the wall. Nintendo decided to use pretty good girl posters in this version.
I dunno what girl posters are in Sony version.


----------



## Calmmo (Jun 6, 2020)

Finally finished yakuza 5. Took 86h. Best in the series so far (0 aside). It fell apart in the end after a certain.. reveal. Not that it was particularly bad, it just didn't live up to my heightened expectations (good lead up)

Booted Y6.. readjusting to 30fps is going to be tough again :L


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 7, 2020)

Dirt Rally 2.0 with steering wheel and Oculus Rift. Hella cool.


----------



## Decryptor009 (Jun 7, 2020)

Fable on my XP computer until i realized the game is busted and need to be reinstalled.

Turned the PC off and made strong coffee.


----------



## Rahnak (Jun 7, 2020)

New main base on Satisfactory is coming along.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 7, 2020)

Decryptor009 said:


> Fable on my XP computer until i realized the game is busted and need to be reinstalled.
> 
> Turned the PC off and made strong coffee.


Really hated they canceled Fable 2... I was in the Beta and everything 

Still in WoW, and an un-named Alpha. Enjoying both


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 7, 2020)

More racing, Assetto Corsa with steering wheel and VR. Never even played that before and damn it feels great with the real peripherals! The UI sucks for VR but the racing, 5/5


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 7, 2020)

Scratching my Cyberpunk itch.

Satellite Reign. Last played this some 3 years ago... still pretty amazing, and it doesn't run like shit anymore with the current hardware. Lots of fun, lots of freedom in playstyle, has a bit of a Commandos vibe to it in terms of tactics. Or you can just blow stealth and go crazy, upon which the game becomes a sweet isometric coverbased shooter. Walls, cover and height play a huge role.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 7, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Scratching my Cyberpunk itch.
> 
> Satellite Reign. Last played this some 3 years ago... still pretty amazing, and it doesn't run like shit anymore with the current hardware. Lots of fun, lots of freedom in playstyle, has a bit of a Commandos vibe to it in terms of tactics. Or you can just blow stealth and go crazy, upon which the game becomes a sweet isometric coverbased shooter. Walls, cover and height play a huge role.
> 
> View attachment 158192


I remember awful memory leaks,the game would drop into 30s after a while.


----------



## Ellertis (Jun 7, 2020)

Guitar said:


> Just curious what everyone is playing currently.
> 
> I've just started The Witcher having owned it for a while. It's actually pretty interesting so far and I'm not an RPG guy (I did complete Skyrim). About 5 hours in and I think I'll finish it...maybe. Then the usual like CS:GO and L4D2. I've also been playing some Breaking Point (Arma 3 DayZ) but it is nowhere near as good as the original mod.


A week ago finished a plague tale innocence and loved it, awesome game. Today I finished specs ops the line, also great game. Now I'm playing Saints row the third remaster


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 8, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> I remember awful memory leaks,the game would drop into 30s after a while.



Yeah, it still does that over time, takes a couple of hours. Not sure if its a memory leak though. A lot of things you do in the city don't get reset, so the longer you play, the more stuff the game has to 'remember'. Blowing up turrets and doors for example. Playing it again you can really see how lots of little things are changed as you play, too; and the map is one continuous fully loaded thing. The FPS also does not really drop below 34-30 at worst. Memory leaks slow it to a crawl eventually. But otherwise all is well, no crashes or anything. You can however go spastic with movement/cover clicking and get squadmates stuck in walls. They unstuck themselves after a bit of back and forth though.

The game has a real charm to it, though. The AI really is kind of freeform in how it approaches things. Sometimes seems 'not so smart' but other times completely catches you off guard. And you can really manipulate things in a big way. Its just a big sandbox of fun, experiments usually get rewarded in cool ways. That also echoes in the low penalty for death - it can be free.

I'm playing totally yolo atm, when things go bad, its a mad dash for the exit, tossing grenades left and right


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 8, 2020)

I've just finished *Sniper Elite 4*, a superior sniper game to its predecessors in so many ways, not least the visuals which are superb. I take my time, 48 hours in fact and I have no doubt that I'll be replaying the mission to kill Hitler as there are so many fun ways to get him. SE 4 also lets you save manually and I wish more games would do the same, as some checkpoint systems are outrageously badly thought out.
Also finished *Sniper Elite V2* which, although not as polished, with Nazis being able to shoot around corners, it had the same fairly relaxed pace which suits me. The remastered version is nothing more than a thin lick of paint really, but it does have a photo mode. Not really worth the upgrade, but if you have the original it's pretty cheap as an upgrade.
I've also been playing *Sniper Ghost Warrior 2 and 3*, both of which use an appalling checkpoint system which is frustrating in the extreme, not to mention too much hand-holding, scripted events and naff storylines that I'm not interested in. Visually lovely though, but I doubt I'll ever finish them unless I can skip a level or two using cheats.
Sticking with *Rebellion*, I've just picked up *Zombie Army 4 Dead War* for $5.74 (super deluxe edition $15.74) on Epic by using a coupon from the GTAV giveaway. An absolute steal, especially since I'm into zombies in any form and frankly, Epic's deals are simply too good to turn down at the moment. I simply don't understand the hate they receive either, but that's another story.
Zombies, chainsaws and flamethrowers here we come!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 8, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> I've just finished *Sniper Elite 4*, a superior sniper game to its predecessors in so many ways, not least the visuals which are superb. I take my time, 48 hours in fact and I have no doubt that I'll be replaying the mission to kill Hitler as there are so many fun ways to get him. SE 4 also lets you save manually and I wish more games would do the same, as some checkpoint systems are outrageously badly thought out.
> Also finished *Sniper Elite V2* which, although not as polished, with Nazis being able to shoot around corners, it had the same fairly relaxed pace which suits me. The remastered version is nothing more than a thin lick of paint really, but it does have a photo mode. Not really worth the upgrade, but if you have the original it's pretty cheap as an upgrade.
> I've also been playing *Sniper Ghost Warrior 2 and 3*, both of which use an appalling checkpoint system which is frustrating in the extreme, not to mention too much hand-holding, scripted events and naff storylines that I'm not interested in. Visually lovely though, but I doubt I'll ever finish them unless I can skip a level or two using cheats.
> Sticking with *Rebellion*, I've just picked up *Zombie Army 4 Dead War* for $5.74 (super deluxe edition $15.74) on Epic by using a coupon from the GTAV giveaway. An absolute steal, especially since I'm into zombies in any form and frankly, Epic's deals are simply too good to turn down at the moment. I simply don't understand the hate they receive either, but that's another story.
> Zombies, chainsaws and flamethrowers here we come!


All good games that I quite enjoyed, with Sniper Elite 4 and Ghost Warrior 3 being the pinnacle of each of their series.  

I enjoyed SE4 enough to put in over 100 hours on it.  I arrived at a different conclusion than you, though.  Rather than handholding, I found Sniper Ghost Warrior 3 to be much more realistic in its gameplay and shooting dynamics, with SE4 being the much more "arcade-like" game. SE4 being less realistic for me didn't take away from its fun factor though.


----------



## moproblems99 (Jun 8, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> with SE4 being the much more "arcade-like" game. SE4 being less realistic for me didn't take away from its fun factor though.



I also think SE4 was arcadey but that is precisely why I bought it.  I don't think I got off the 3rd map though because it felt just like the other two with different skins.  I have recently thought about giving it another go though.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 8, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> All good games that I quite enjoyed, with Sniper Elite 4 and Ghost Warrior 3 being the pinnacle of each of their series.
> 
> I enjoyed SE4 enough to put in over 100 hours on it.  I arrived at a different conclusion than you, though.  Rather than handholding, I found Sniper Ghost Warrior 3 to be much more realistic in its gameplay and shooting dynamics, with SE4 being the much more "arcade-like" game. SE4 being less realistic for me didn't take away from its fun factor though.


100 hours?
Blimey, I'm not the only one who takes their time then. I'm sure I'll replay it because it's one of those games that's fun to go back to with a different angle and I certainly didn't collect anywhere near what I could have done. I particularly liked marking tanks etc with the binoculars, sniping the fuel tanks, standing back and watching the fun.
They say SE5 could be announced this year sometime.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 9, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> I also think SE4 was arcadey but that is precisely why I bought it.  I don't think I got off the 3rd map though because it felt just like the other two with different skins.  I have recently thought about giving it another go though.


Its much deeper and more in depth than 2 and 3. I find it hard to go back and play 2 again now.



Splinterdog said:


> 100 hours?
> Blimey, I'm not the only one who takes their time then. I'm sure I'll replay it because it's one of those games that's fun to go back to with a different angle


LOL, not straight through. I did several of the levels twice and the vineyard/monastery several times. I think that is just an amazing map, the best one in the game.  It really gives you much freedom of movement and it is huge.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 9, 2020)

*Zombie Army 4 Dead Army* is literally a zombie-fest with a very cool arsenal of weaponry to throw at the hordes.
I picked it up on Epic using their very generous $10 coupon


----------



## Apocalypsee (Jun 10, 2020)

Don't know why I bother tweaking my Ryzen like crazy when the game I play is this


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 10, 2020)

Apocalypsee said:


> Don't know why I bother tweaking my Ryzen like crazy when the game I play is this
> 
> View attachment 158460


You do it because you CAN!


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 10, 2020)

Fired up Far Cry 64, the AMD patched version and then this happened


----------



## Decryptor009 (Jun 10, 2020)

Finished off DOOM.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Jun 10, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Fired up Far Cry 64, the AMD patched version and then this happened


This is what came to my mind when seeing that


----------



## Decryptor009 (Jun 10, 2020)

Apocalypsee said:


> This is what came to my mind when seeing that
> 
> View attachment 158543


That cat is me playing DOOM.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 11, 2020)

Apocalypsee said:


> Don't know why I bother tweaking my Ryzen like crazy when the game I play is this
> 
> View attachment 158460


Lon at LonTV did a brief play through which I thought was good.








And yes, it plays on Windows 7.


----------



## Calmmo (Jun 11, 2020)

Tried Bloodborne again last night only to quit 10mins later. Shimmering/aliasing everywhere terrible framepacing.. ugh
3rd attempt and still i cant stand how it runs.
Really hoping those screenshots with afterburner ui are for real


----------



## Chomiq (Jun 11, 2020)

Calmmo said:


> Tried Bloodborne again last night only to quit 10mins later. Shimmering/aliasing everywhere terrible framepacing.. ugh
> 3rd attempt and still i cant stand how it runs.
> Really hoping those screenshots with afterburner ui are for real










Speaking of Bloodborne.


----------



## Sithaer (Jun 11, 2020)

Finished Metro Exodus with both of the DLCs.

Can't say that I'm disappointed _'like I was told'_,sure the game felt a bit different than the previous games but not in a bad way imo.
Story was also alright with me, did not expect more to be honest.

Had my fun with it and thats all that matters to me. 

Now I'm not sure what I will play but theres a rather big update today in Borderlands 3 so I will go back and check that out until the next DLC is relased _'June 25'_ and also waiting for the next Diablo 3 Season as usual.

+Also grabbed Witcher 1+2 Enhanced Edition on GoG a few days ago for pennies so now I have the whole Witcher collection, plan on playing those after I'm done with the DLCs in Witcher 3._ 'probably sometime this summer'_


----------



## The Foldinator (Jun 11, 2020)

Most of the time *GTA5* _ as a big game.._
use my PC a lot for RC(drone) simulators...


----------



## Rahnak (Jun 11, 2020)

Calmmo said:


> Tried Bloodborne again last night only to quit 10mins later. Shimmering/aliasing everywhere terrible framepacing.. ugh
> 3rd attempt and still i cant stand how it runs.
> Really hoping those screenshots with afterburner ui are for real


There are some very strong rumors that a remastered version is coming to PC and PS5 (and it'll fix the performance issues). It may even feature on Sony's game presentation today.

My Satisfactory save is now over 100 hours and I'm halfway done on my second out-of-base train station.


----------



## ShurikN (Jun 11, 2020)

Playing some C&C remaster, and the job that was done on it, is simply phenomenal. Blizzard should take notes, if that rumored D2 remaster isn't at least half as good, they aint gettin my money.
Anyway, never played the original C&C, so it's kinda fun to blaze through the campaign. Red Alert on the other hand was probably the first RTS that I have actually sunk a large chunk of time into. And it was the PS1 version Retaliation, no less. It's turn will come after the Tiberain game.
It looks like the game is selling well atm, so I wouldn't be surprised if we get a similar pack in the future with Tiberian Sun and RA2:YR


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 11, 2020)

got back to gta5,the story keeps getting more and more interesting.liked the heist-easy peasy with the gas,loved the introduction to trevor part.


Spoiler: pics
























this game still looks damn good.glad there's pcss cause in a game like that I love how soft shadows look in sunshine.
I've seen low 40s though with pcss,msaa4x,txaa and ultra grass enabled on 2070S.I have draw distance and long shadows cranked up to the max too.


Spoiler: pics















comparing to watch dogs 2 imo gta5 looks slightly worse in the city during the day and a even more so at night,but outside LS it looks better.
I just wish LosSantos was a more interesting city to explore.It's kinda meh.The way Ubisoft recreated SF in watchdogs2 was on another level.I finished the game long ago but exploring the city is something I rarely get bored with.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 11, 2020)

ShurikN said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if we get a similar pack in the future with Tiberian Sun and RA2:YR


That would be very cool.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Jun 12, 2020)

ShurikN said:


> Playing some C&C remaster, and the job that was done on it, is simply phenomenal. Blizzard should take notes, if that rumored D2 remaster isn't at least half as good, they aint gettin my money.
> Anyway, never played the original C&C, so it's kinda fun to blaze through the campaign. Red Alert on the other hand was probably the first RTS that I have actually sunk a large chunk of time into. And it was the PS1 version Retaliation, no less. It's turn will come after the Tiberain game.
> It looks like the game is selling well atm, so I wouldn't be surprised if we get a similar pack in the future with Tiberian Sun and RA2:YR


Same situation as me, never played the OG C&C but I do play RA and RA Retaliation a lot back then. I need to finish C&C first before playing RA (saving the best for last) because I wanted to know the story a bit.


----------



## EntropyZ (Jun 12, 2020)

Still playing Code;Vein. But after 400+ hours I hit a wall trying to solo the last DLC boss at Level 1, I completed the game twice as Level 1 already but the Thunder boss takes the p***, too many mistakes and too many chances to get killed in 1 hit or blasted a second time after recovery. Not entirely impossible to do, but the damage I do is so low it becomes a battle of attrition and he has to be taken down fast or he will buff to be even more annoying with less openings, and I don't have infinite stamina as a Level 1 unlike someone at level 90-100 who have a major advantage in boss killing. Looks like there's little point in streaming me dying over and over. It's a self imposed challenge but the DLC bosses are scaled to someone who has already leveled enough and beaten the main story at least once.

I found a good strategy but it's completely messed up by the boss attack RNG and a number of attacks are slashes that have hitboxes the size of the boss itself multiplied, sometimes I get lucky enough to get him to 15-20% of HP before he pulls a wombo combo. The last hurdle I want to get across before playing on and off only to join other people in Co-op to help with the game.

The amount of tries it's taking I've been able to get the horror hunting achievements that my other characters do not even have.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 12, 2020)

seriously,those crisp rasterized shadows need to just die cause they're a disgrace.I hate them.if it takes a whole new dxr api and new gen cards for devs to do shadows properly I'm more than glad to get on it.
I'm also glad that pcss are available in a lot of aaa games I play and don't require rt hadrware to look just splendid.

rage ultra soft vs pcss


Spoiler: rage soft vs pcss 1

















Spoiler: rage ultra soft vs pcss 2
















amd chs doesn't soften anything at all.they take a bigger pefromance hit but look worse than in game ultra soft.


Spoiler: chs


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Jun 13, 2020)

Dipping my toes into this thread. Bought Star Wars Battlefront II (2017) and the old school Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy during EA's Star Wars Day sale this year, and now that my rig is in working order (using my heatbox 580 until my 1660 Super gets here) I've been playing the snot out of BF II for the past few days. Single player stuff only though (Arcade, Instant Action mostly) because I'm still very much a beginner who's visually impaired -- meaning I can't really see my targets from a distance (Phasma's scope is my best friend lol) and only when I'm kinda close to them. Forest maps are a no-no, because I can't see. It's funny, but when I bought my AORUS monitor, I was kinda mocking the fact that it came with game assist options, such as a crosshair, and now that I'm playing this game and needing to use the crosshair, I can appreciate the usefulness of it  

All my vision problems aside, I really am enjoying it. Really has come a long way since the original abomination came out. Glad I decided to wait and grab it.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 13, 2020)

Gmr_Chick said:


> Dipping my toes into this thread. Bought Star Wars Battlefront II (2017) and the old school Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy during EA's Star Wars Day sale this year, and now that my rig is in working order (using my heatbox 580 until my 1660 Super gets here) I've been playing the snot out of BF II for the past few days. Single player stuff only though (Arcade, Instant Action mostly) because I'm still very much a beginner who's visually impaired -- meaning I can't really see my targets from a distance (Phasma's scope is my best friend lol) and only when I'm kinda close to them. Forest maps are a no-no, because I can't see. It's funny, but when I bought my AORUS monitor, I was kinda mocking the fact that it came with game assist options, such as a crosshair, and now that I'm playing this game and needing to use the crosshair, I can appreciate the usefulness of it
> 
> All my vision problems aside, I really am enjoying it. Really has come a long way since the original abomination came out. Glad I decided to wait and grab it.


forget single player,play HVV.
It's mostly close range combat on small maps.
And get chewbacca if you you just wanna smash people and shoot them close range.Was my favorite to play.Or just get one that fights with a sword - Vader is fun to play.Goes around choking people.
The HVV mode is a lot of fun,it's about the only multiplayer what doesn't make you angry when you lose.

I actually wanna see what has changed,haven't played in a year or more.It's still one of the prettiest games out there,and runs like six million dollar man.On gtx 1080 ultra I was getting 90-110 fps mostly at 1440p ultra.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Jun 13, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> *forget single player,play HVV.*
> It's mostly close range combat on small maps.
> *And get chewbacca if you you just wanna smash people and shoot them close range.*Was my favorite to play.*Or just get one that fights with a sword - Vader is fun to play.Goes around choking people.
> The HVV mode is a lot of fun,it's about the only multiplayer what doesn't make you angry when you lose.*
> ...



1. I may get the ovaries to jump into multiplayer eventually -- I think it's the only way to actually level up characters? -- but I'm having fun with single player right now (and being able to freely play as Phasma, Kylo, and Lando) and practicing!  

2. Like Chewie in the movies, but he's not my cup o' tea in the game. Besides that, I believe he's been heavily nerfed since the game first came out. Dunno, keep reading comments about how he's been "ruined" and such... 

3. I did play as Vader once. I liked him. Built like a tank 

4. That's good to know, as I've been reading quite a few threads on the official forums about, err...less than good sportsmanship (something called "tea bagging" came up quite a bit, and if it's what I _*think *_it is, then yeah, big reason why I'm in no hurry to play multiplayer. That and rampant cheating. If it's anything like the game my in law plays (Call of Duty, on Xbox) then yeah, I want no part of that. I swear enough as it is! 

I think my RX 580 pushes about 80-100fps (if I'm lucky), with most everything set to high, with the exception of reflections and stuff like that, which I have set to medium. One map in particular, Bespin, has incredibly jagged textures, most noticeably when inside the complex. I could literally see the jagged-ness while having Lando go down a long hallway. The outside areas were gorgeous though.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 13, 2020)

Gmr_Chick said:


> I think it's the only way to actually level up characters?


Which is dumb as dirt..


Gmr_Chick said:


> but I'm having fun with single player right now


And don't let anyone talk you out of that fun!


----------



## Arctucas (Jun 13, 2020)

Waiting for BG3...


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 13, 2020)

Don't make me laugh.


----------



## Decryptor009 (Jun 13, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Don't make me laugh you morons.
> View attachment 158843


Bandicam is legit hax 1337.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 13, 2020)

Decryptor009 said:


> Bandicam is legit hax 1337.


I don't get that, I'm afraid.
By the way, Easy Anti Cheat is owned by Epic (Div 2 is a Ubi game lol) and you have to put in a support ticket which is a complete waste of time because I did the same with FC5 and Aura lighting service not being allowed and after about two years something was done about it.
How much I hate anti-cheat crap.


----------



## Calmmo (Jun 13, 2020)

Downloading right now ;o

Can't wait, only ever played the original ps2 release


----------



## Chomiq (Jun 13, 2020)

Calmmo said:


> Downloading right now ;o
> 
> Can't wait, only ever played the original ps2 release


Shiiiiiiiiiit, didn't see that one coming. I finished this one on pcsx2 I'll buy it just to support them. Hopefully this means that P5R will be coming too.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 13, 2020)

The Division - prescient in 2016.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 13, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> The Division - prescient in 2016.
> View attachment 158882



home made breathing mask! breaking news in 2016!!! nice find man rofl


on topic - I just finished every single single player event and campaign in Hearthstone (though I had most of it done already going all the way back to Naxxaramas expansion in 2015 or whenever it was).  I also have been doing some Sid Mier Civilization marathons lately, which has been fun.

but still can't figure out to cheat in Civ 3, 4 or 5 sadly. 
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ers-civilization-iii-and-cheat-engine.268453/


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Jun 14, 2020)

Gmr_Chick said:


> 1. I may get the ovaries to *jump into multiplayer eventually -- I think it's the only way to actually level up characters?* -- but I'm having fun with single player right now (and being able to freely play as Phasma, Kylo, and Lando) and practicing!





lexluthermiester said:


> Which is dumb as dirt..
> 
> And don't let anyone talk you out of that fun!



Completely agree with you, Lex! I want to guess and say they did it that way to encourage people to play the multiplayer experience but still, doesn't really make a lot of sense, especially to me as a single player type of gamer.  I don't know why they couldn't have just made it possible for characters to earn EXP in single-player stuff, but maybe at a decreased rate compared to multiplayer? Besides, by the time a character got to, say, level 20 or higher, the player would switch to playing multiplayer because it would be painfully tedious to level up any further in single player. But anyway, that's my thoughts on the whole thing.


----------



## metalfiber (Jun 14, 2020)

Play'n Mafia III Definitive Edition. The only thing as far as i can tell that makes this the Definitive Edition is they added all the DLC's, did a reshade and added a few bugs. The DLC's are better than in most games and the main game itself. The bugs are mostly story progressing triggers i.e. reload time, but you won't have to redo the mission you just competed. Good stealth and gun play. Missions are kind of rinse and repeat variety. Some of the real life news clips in the game from around 1968 really amazed me is how they mirrored today's news.






Don't get out of a vehicle before you deliver the goods or you'll run into the biggest bug in the game.




Ode to the big block V8s and that Indy car engine that weighs more than the whole car nowadays.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Jun 14, 2020)

OK, I'm not going to lie -- never played the Mafia games, but the screenshot of the Hot Rod mag with the Ford V8's on the cover REALLY caught my attention


----------



## SN2716057 (Jun 14, 2020)

metalfiber said:


> Don't get out of a vehicle before you deliver the goods or you'll run into the biggest bug in the game.


Oh, do tell!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 14, 2020)

Gmr_Chick said:


> I don't know why they couldn't have just made it possible for characters to earn EXP in single-player stuff, but maybe at a decreased rate compared to multiplayer?


Or just made the single player & multiplayer EXP & leveling separate from each other. How hard would that be?


----------



## Chomiq (Jun 14, 2020)

Started P4G, it's really a step up from running the thing on pcsx2.


----------



## Calmmo (Jun 14, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Started P4G, it's really a step up from running the thing on pcsx2.



@1440p/200% here and looking super clean, SpecialK patch might be coming to solve the poor motion blur in a few days (tho it was only an issue for me with 60fps, now running at 80fps fixed and its a lot less noticable).


----------



## Chomiq (Jun 14, 2020)

Calmmo said:


> @1440p/200% here and looking super clean, SpecialK patch might be coming to solve the poor motion blur in a few days (tho it was only an issue for me with 60fps, now running at 80fps fixed and its a lot less noticable).


Yeah, blur looks just like it did on ps2.


----------



## metalfiber (Jun 14, 2020)

SN2716057 said:


> Oh, do tell!


When one gets out before the mission is compete...it automatically completes anyhow. That may sound like a good thing but when you go back to do another run the vehicle (boat, semi-truck or pick up) will not be there. No fix that i can find. 2k says it's because your at your "Max Earn" but i had one more trip for that to happen. So i confirmed this by backing up my save and used a different vehicle with the same results.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 14, 2020)

Final Fantasy II (iOS)






Takes a while to get used to the touchscreen controls, but after all, just as playable as the PS1 version. Seems also to have slightly more content, at least I've seen one dungeon the PS1 version doesn't have.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 14, 2020)

So... lost 2 hours of my life in a character creator...

Waifu time


----------



## SN2716057 (Jun 14, 2020)

metalfiber said:


> When one gets out before the mission is compete...it automatically completes anyhow. That may sound like a good thing but when you go back to do another run the vehicle (boat, semi-truck or pick up) will not be there. No fix that i can find. 2k says it's because your at your "Max Earn" but i had one more trip for that to happen. So i confirmed this by backing up my save and used a different vehicle with the same results.


Sad they don't give a toss.

And back to Satisfactory. For the billionthsth time restarted trying to be as efficient in building my base. I'm at 5/7 now.



Still early..

Soon..


----------



## Drone (Jun 14, 2020)

Completed *MGS3D *on European EXTREME difficulty*. *Took me 16 hours, unfortunately I couldn't do all the things I wanted to do but fortunately this game has infinite replay value so I can start over. 

As always I found things I never knew. For example I never explored room next to elevator (right before Snake's torture scene). There's life medicine in that room and entire Northeast wing is visible from the window. And I found maintenance suit for the first time ever.






Lol nice magazine, in Twin Snakes there's magazine with hot picture of Alex Roivas from Eternal Darkness but MGS3 babes magazine is awesome too






Volgin's death : kuwabara kuwabara (桑原桑原)






EVA rides Snake. Happy Ending? Nah, I don't think so


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 14, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Final Fantasy II (iOS)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Android and Windows versions are better in the respect that they have controller compatibility. The iOS version(unless they've updated it) does not have that support.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 15, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> The Android and Windows versions are better in the respect that they have controller compatibility. The iOS version(unless they've updated it) does not have that support.


I suppose you mean FF IV as it was called FF II in North America back in the day; Square released FF II, III & V originally only in Japan so that's why FF IV was called II and VI was called III in America.

This is the real FF II, it was released in Europe and America first time as Final Fantasy Origins together with FF I on PS1 in 2003. But hm, controller could work, worked perfectly with emulators on Android. 

FF I & II aren't on PC, at least not yet. :/


----------



## A Computer Guy (Jun 15, 2020)

BattleTech & Homeworld Deserts of Kharak


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Jun 15, 2020)

This game is gorgeous y'all, even on medium settings!


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 15, 2020)

A Computer Guy said:


> BattleTech & Homeworld Deserts of Kharak



Did you play the new expansion for Battletech yet? Any thoughts? I got burned out post vanilla campaign a little bit.

Also, if you want a more action oriented take on the same : Mechwarrior 5. Its good fun, similar conditions, but now as realtime action.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 15, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> I suppose you mean FF IV as it was called FF II in North America back in the day


Nope, I mean FF2, the one based on the original Famicom FF2. I own the entire series on Android and they have native controller support. The iOS versions don't, again unless they've updated.








						FINAL FANTASY II (Old Ver.) - Apps on Google Play
					

FINAL FANTASY II




					play.google.com
				



Unfortunately, unless you find a "mod" you can't play it offline.


Chloe Price said:


> FF I & II aren't on PC, at least not yet. :/


Looks like you were right. Could swear I saw them on Steam. Oh well.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 15, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Nope, I mean FF2, the one based on the original Famicom FF2. I own the entire series on Android and they have native controller support. The iOS versions don't, again unless they've updated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, my bad, I thought you mixed them up since you mentioned Steam version. Mandela effect maybe since I'm sure I saw FF I on Steam... unless it was a dream.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 15, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Mandela effect maybe since I'm sure I saw FF I on Steam... unless it was a dream.


They might have been there at one time and got pulled for some reason. SquareEnix has done that before.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 15, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> They might have been there at one time and got pulled for some reason. SquareEnix has done that before.


There should be something mentioned on Wikipedia, but I'm sure that we just remember something we assumed.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jun 15, 2020)

Mainly back at ESO now that Greymoor released. Also New World as well.


----------



## TheOne (Jun 16, 2020)

Played through RE7, unfortunatly the HDR settings are broken, specifically disabling it, fortunately borderless window mode fixes the brightness for the game, but not for the overlays.


----------



## E-curbi (Jun 16, 2020)

Started playing Black Mesa with an AMD WX-2100 $94 - workstation card. It's kind of a crummy card - even for work. 

Card thermals move to 72C  in 2560x1440 resolution, is that too hot?

To be fair, AMD does provide dual driver installation (and the ability to toggle back and forth) and so far I've only been running the workstation driver, AMD also provides a gaming driver - let me install that and look for an improvement. 

------

Why don't you get yourself an ACTUAL gaming card?


----------



## Maxson (Jun 16, 2020)

So I finished Plague Tale: Innocence and it's a good game and I can see why it's well thought of and some of the gameplay is done in a fresh new way but I just didn't enjoy seeing Amicia die so many times to get through the whole game.

I gave Totally Accurate Battle Simulation a go and I actually laughed out loud a few times so that's a fun game.

Now I'm playing Stellaris and it's gripping me the way the first Civilisation did when I was much younger. I'm wondering if it will be worth getting all the expansions and playing it again after I finish a vanilla playthrough.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 16, 2020)

Gmr_Chick said:


> Completely agree with you, Lex! I want to guess and say they did it that way to encourage people to play the multiplayer experience but still, doesn't really make a lot of sense, especially to me as a single player type of gamer.  I don't know why they couldn't have just made it possible for characters to earn EXP in single-player stuff, but maybe at a decreased rate compared to multiplayer? Besides, by the time a character got to, say, level 20 or higher, the player would switch to playing multiplayer because it would be painfully tedious to level up any further in single player. But anyway, that's my thoughts on the whole thing.


This is exactly why I stopped playing Division 2.. I like the first Division and enjoyed playing single player. I actually never went into the dark zone.. haha. The divison 2 loot drops are crappy at best.

Now on to what I'm playing.. lol After finishing Half-life Alyx which is amazing.. I'm playing Halo Reach for the first time and whoa.. it's crazy long.. I thought the game was over after playing it for a few days and it was only the middle of the game.. haha I forgot how much gameplay older games have compared to newer 5 to 6 hours at best games. I'll probably stop playing Halo and play through HLA again.. lol I loved the first halo years ago, but to me, they waited too long to bring Halo to pc and I don't even want to talk about their so-called "updated graphics" for pc.. It still feels like an outdated game. I am excited for a new halo game for PC and hopefully it has VR support.


----------



## E-curbi (Jun 16, 2020)

Looks much better with the AMD Adrenalin 2020 gaming driver installed. Now, for the very first time ever -  I really liked this under $100 graphics card. May just keep the gaming driver installed. 

What's up Eli?


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 16, 2020)

Maxson said:


> Now I'm playing Stellaris and it's gripping me the way the first Civilisation did when I was much younger. I'm wondering if it will be worth getting all the expansions and playing it again after I finish a vanilla playthrough.



That is a resounding YES. I was very happy with the 2.6 version with all content in it. Its a nice package and the freedom to build the way you want to is tremendous. The link to Civilization is definitely there since the 2.0 revamp... previously Stellaris galaxy map had freeform territory, not the 'turtle style' expansion you have today. It was messy.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 16, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> That is a resounding YES.


but i wouldnt pay full price for them. 
@Maxson 
i think today is last day of gog's summer sale (dlc's were at -30 to -50% except newest one)
and if you prefer steam it's summer sale is yet to come.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 16, 2020)

Mindweaver said:


> This is exactly why I stopped playing Division 2.. I like the first Division and enjoyed playing single player. I actually never went into the dark zone.. haha. The divison 2 loot drops are crappy at best.
> 
> Now on to what I'm playing.. lol After finishing Half-life Alyx which is amazing.. I'm playing Halo Reach for the first time and whoa.. it's crazy long.. I thought the game was over after playing it for a few days and it was only the middle of the game.. haha I forgot how much gameplay older games have compared to newer 5 to 6 hours at best games. I'll probably stop playing Halo and play through HLA again.. lol I loved the first halo years ago, but to me, they waited too long to bring Halo to pc and I don't even want to talk about their so-called "updated graphics" for pc.. It still feels like an outdated game. I am excited for a new halo game for PC and hopefully it has VR support.


I've started playing The Division again and have now reached level 17 on single player (I never play multi anywhere) but sorely lack a powerful enough weapon. I actually find the inventory system rather complicated. Of course it could be my age but there is a fair bit of grinding which, on the whole, i don't mind because it's fun watching your XP go up and collecting points for the facilities at the base.
I'm currently using a KVD rifle with DMG about 6000 as far as I recall, but it's not enough for some of the more powerful enemies.


----------



## r.h.p (Jun 16, 2020)

E-curbi said:


> Looks much better with the AMD Adrenalin 2020 gaming driver installed. Now, for the very first time ever -  I really liked this under $100 graphics card. May just keep the gaming driver installed.
> 
> What's up Eli?
> 
> ...



hey i just checked it out on steam , didnt know it was around lokks like they have done a great re work


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 16, 2020)

RE1 original USA version on PS1 emulator with a real PS1 dualshock from TV via HDMI. I hate to admit this, but even that I'm a huge RE fan, I actually haven't completed any of the OG PS1 RE games..


----------



## Rahnak (Jun 16, 2020)

Put Satisfactory on pause again and started playing Ni No Kuni 2 last weekend, really enjoying it so far. My JRPG itch needed some scratchin' real bad.


----------



## Sithaer (Jun 16, 2020)

E-curbi said:


> Yes, Black Mesa has been a work in progress, I think The Crowbar Consortium (or whatever) finished it January 2020, that's the version I have, all complete and it looks GREAT!
> 
> Even though I'm only playing with a crummy budget workstation card. lol
> 
> View attachment 159249




I also played it trough earlier this year, its pretty well made in general but the last part of the game did test my patience with the oldschool controls+puzzles/platforming.
I actually did not play the original HL 1 so I was waiting for this to be finished.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Jun 17, 2020)

My new Hyperkin X91 Ice controller came today, woot! I've been using Logitech's F310 controller for about 12 years or so, and just the other day, the sticks started squeaking really bad, so I figured a replacement was long overdue for my old blue friend. I'd been in the market for a new controller anyway, but I didn't want to spend $60-$80 for a true XBox controller that is, frankly, too big for my hands. Plus, the price of those Microsoft controllers are stupidly high and I don't have time for that shit. 

So, here's to hoping this new controller serves me well. Keeping the box though, just to be safe...


----------



## metalfiber (Jun 17, 2020)

Finished Mafia III Definitive Edition. Good game but buggy. I guess i'll fart around in Fallout 4 until the Last of Us 2 comes out on Friday. Here's more vintage Hot Rod mag pics from Mafia III....

The bottom is a good ole flat head ford. A hot rodder's staple because it's compact size for V8 .




Back when all the dragsters had the engines in the front until a transmission blew apart and took half of Don Garlist's foot. He was the first to put the engine in the rear and the rest is history...Now the only thing one has to worry about in a drag race is a wig flying off. 




600 MPH on the tire tech they had back in 1966...no thank you.




When chrome was king.




A remote control when transistors were as big as your little finger.




I noticed where the speeds in NASCAR racing in Talladega and Daytona were about the same as they are today. I don't call it racing when they use restrictor plates in races.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Jun 17, 2020)

metalfiber said:


> Finished Mafia III Definitive Edition. Good game but buggy. I guess i'll fart around in Fallout 4 until the Last of Us 2 comes out on Friday. Here's more vintage Hot Rod mag pics from Mafia III....
> 
> The bottom is a good ole flat head ford. A hot rodder's staple because it's compact size for V8 .
> View attachment 159296
> ...



I hope you don't take this the wrong way, @metalfiber, but were he still here, my dad would love you for posting these. He was a gear-head through and through. He gathered quite a collection of these very mags when he was a kid. Though he loved muscle cars (Fords mostly; thought Dodge's "Hemi" was overhyped, and that save for Bel-Airs, Caddies and the original Corvettes, Chevys were just plain shit, lol) motorcycles were his first love. Hondas first and foremost (I hope his crate-baby CB900F is up there with him). Loathed Harleys with a passion. He was always proud of the fact that he could, he always said, rebuild the Kawaski Police 1000 bikes in his sleep and knew where every bolt went, even if it was just a big pile of nuts and bolts. 

Apologies for ranting there, metal. I guess I got a little carried away. But that's what comes to my mind when I see these.


----------



## r.h.p (Jun 17, 2020)

E-curbi said:


> Yes, Black Mesa has been a work in progress, I think The Crowbar Consortium (or whatever) finished it January 2020, that's the version I have, all complete and it looks GREAT!
> 
> Even though I'm only playing with a crummy budget workstation card. lol
> 
> View attachment 159249



nO way those pro cards look cool , what res does it put out


----------



## metalfiber (Jun 17, 2020)

Gmr_Chick said:


> I hope you don't take this the wrong way, @metalfiber, but were he still here, my dad would love you for posting these. He was a gear-head through and through. He gathered quite a collection of these very mags when he was a kid. Though he loved muscle cars (Fords mostly; thought Dodge's "Hemi" was overhyped, and that save for Bel-Airs, Caddies and the original Corvettes, Chevys were just plain shit, lol) motorcycles were his first love. Hondas first and foremost (I hope his crate-baby CB900F is up there with him). Loathed Harleys with a passion. He was always proud of the fact that he could, he always said, rebuild the Kawaski Police 1000 bikes in his sleep and knew where every bolt went, even if it was just a big pile of nuts and bolts.
> 
> Apologies for ranting there, metal. I guess I got a little carried away. But that's what comes to my mind when I see these.


Nothing to apologize for...as far as ranting and misbehavior goes i'm the train wreck around here. I was a mechanic until the early nineties and i blew out my back on a Ford Taurus's strut. Now it's taking care of Mom and playing video games.

So my hat's off  to your Dad for being a gear head and a motorcycle mechanic. A motorcycle is totally different animal  to work on.


----------



## Maxson (Jun 17, 2020)

ne6togadno said:


> but i wouldnt pay full price for them.
> @Maxson
> i think today is last day of gog's summer sale (dlc's were at -30 to -50% except newest one)
> and if you prefer steam it's summer sale is yet to come.


I had a look and there's a lot of DLC for Stellaris! I may go for the starter pack or similar bundle.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 17, 2020)

E-curbi said:


> Yea, the AMD Radeon Pro cards *do look very cool*, I have a WX-4100 in my primary work rig - it's extremely nice for the price, *but this WX-2100 is kinda underpowered *only 1.25TFlops only 2GB DDR5 memory, oh well  (only $94USD from Newegg in 2018 ). Still, it plays Black Mesa really sweet in 2560x1440 res. Loving it.
> 
> Gave *these older parts* a new home recently - mounted them on a very small test bench.
> 
> ...



Don't want to be an ass, but this is not a hardware epeen topic, but a gaming topic


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 17, 2020)

Maxson said:


> I had a look and there's a lot of DLC for Stellaris! I may go for the starter pack or similar bundle.










a little long but reasonable overview of the dlcs.
i dont 100% agree on his evaluations but he gives good explanations on the content of the dlcs then it is up to you to decide if they are worthy asked price.


----------



## A Computer Guy (Jun 17, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Did you play the new expansion for Battletech yet? Any thoughts? I got burned out post vanilla campaign a little bit.
> 
> Also, if you want a more action oriented take on the same : Mechwarrior 5. Its good fun, similar conditions, but now as realtime action.



You mean the flash points?  I got them mid vanilla play though and didn't have access to them until after completing the main story line.  Actually when I got Battletech I didn't realize it was a turn based game and was expecting something like Mech Commander.  Overall they did pretty well with it I think.  Didn't get a chance to try any mods yet.  As far as the flash-points go they add some interesting side quests and adds a bit more to the game.  Not sure if the DLC is worth the asking price, better to wait for a sale.  Moving though the cities is interesting though it would be nice if there were people moving though the city during the missions or some other kind of dynamic elements like weather and daylight changes.

Many years ago I gave away my mech warrior collection.  I used to play Mechwarrior 2, 3, 4 and Mech Commader 1 & 2.


----------



## Bashdar09 (Jun 17, 2020)

Warzone/MW19 multi/R6/BF4/Detroit


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 17, 2020)

Michael Payne 5


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 17, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> Michael Payne 5


It’s the Michael into Max mod, yes? It took me a minute, LOL.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 17, 2020)

no it's michael with a beard and shaved hair


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Jun 18, 2020)

I think I finally found THE multiplayer mode to play in Battlefront II, after some experimenting. Was tired of all the jedi and sith players in HvV flinging me off the stage to my instant death, or said players button mashing the saber attack button and killing me in 3 bloody swings, so I tried the 4 player Co-op mode (4 human players vs. the AI) and had a blast!  Haven't ran into any lazy teammates yet, everyone sticks together and actually plays the objective, my Heavy, Specialist, and Phasma can all earn XP/skill points to unlock and upgrade cards, and perhaps the best part...I'm actually not getting killed every 5 damn seconds by some cheap-ass jedi player!  

Also, I'm loving my new Hyperkin controller


----------



## SN2716057 (Jun 18, 2020)

Yes, finally have coal power.




Mayday!


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jun 18, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> I just modded Tomb Raider 1 with the Tomb ATI fix and HD Texture Pack, without the need for Glidos or DOSBox.
> Silky smooth and it looks great. Even the FMVs have been given the HD treatment, so kudos to the modders.
> As far as I can tell, the fix only works on Steam and GOG versions. Mine is the GOG version.


Takes me back to the late-1990s, when I lived in southern New Hampshire! It was on the original PlayStation! (And not the cheap-looking "PS One")


----------



## oobymach (Jun 18, 2020)

Just finished the last season challenge in Diablo 3


----------



## metalfiber (Jun 19, 2020)

Went to Nuka-World in Fallout 4. I still can't bring myself to be a raider...just a mass murderer of raiders.  





Purty power armor


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Jun 19, 2020)

I've been discovering how entertaining the caravans and trailers are in BeamNG.drive.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jun 19, 2020)

Started *The Last of Us 2* yesterday. This is going to be all I play this weekend. I love the first one so i hope this is as good.


----------



## A Computer Guy (Jun 19, 2020)

Command & Conquer Remastered Collection


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 19, 2020)

I always look at gta gameslikey they're not my type,end up getting them for free and loving it.
episodes from liberty city were a blast and 5 is too
Trevor is my favorite,don't care for Michael and Franklin but co-op where you switch between them missions are fun


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 19, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> I always look at gta gameslikey they're not my type,end up getting them for free and loving it.
> episodes from liberty city were a blast and 5 is too
> Trevor is my favorite,don't care for Michael and Franklin but co-op where you switch between them missions are fun



I had that typical 'burned out from GTA' vibe years back after GTA San Andreas, with over 300 hrs spent. GTA IV didn't catch on with me at all, played like 5 hours and put it aside.

Then came GTA V and all was well in the world again. But eventually, the same formula does stick out to me. After 190190581245 carjackings, things do get a tad repetitive.  But the sandbox it is, yeah, your life isn't complete without it.

Also the attention to detail in such a large world is pretty special. Not many games manage to serve you genuinely funny shit on the regular. If its cheesy, its SO cheesy its hilarious. Its like Rockstar makes a parody of an entire society.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 19, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> GTA IV didn't catch on with me at all, played like 5 hours and put it aside.


should've played lost and damned


----------



## metalfiber (Jun 19, 2020)

I woke up a little before 5 A.M. to let Larry out. I followed him as he went mouse hunting and i shook the dew off the lily. Came back in and it hit me...I've got a new game to play. Took a no-doze and washed it down with a energy drink. Soon as my heart hit fibrillation i started The Last of Us 2. Pick it up like i had never left the first one. I'm still in the tutorial phase but so far it's playing great.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Jun 20, 2020)

Have any of you guys ever been so taken aback by a game's scenery/details that you forget you're in the middle of a battle and end up dying? 

I'm doing that on the regular with Battlefront II. Like, screw the objective, screw my squadmates, I just want to run around the map and take in the amazing scenery!  

I don't, of course, but it's fun to think about  Starkiller Base, Death Star II and Bespin are my favorites  

by the way, to those that (still) play it and you play Phasma, something handy I discovered last night: when you use her right button ability (the sentry droid), you actually have ANOTHER thing you can do with it, in addition to the usual detonation! Once she's close to it, you'll see the X button pop up, meaning you can interact with it. Hold the button for a few seconds and Phasma will recollect the sentry, allowing you to use it elsewhere. It's different compared to just detonating it, as that method renders the ability unusable for a bit while it goes through the cool down phase. By gathering up her killer buddy, Phasma can immediately redeploy it in the next battle hotspot. 

I named her sentry EVE, after the character in WALL-E


----------



## A Computer Guy (Jun 20, 2020)

Gmr_Chick said:


> Have any of you guys ever been so taken aback by a game's scenery/details that you forget you're in the middle of a battle and end up dying?
> .....



Yea...Shadow of the Colossus & Horizon Zero Dawn....very nice indeed.


----------



## Drone (Jun 20, 2020)

Half-way through *Primal*

PS2 had so many games with female leads. Jen from Primal is pale perky goth girl with personality of Lara Croft from Angel of Darkness.

*



*

Definitely one of the hardest games I've ever played. Reminds me of LoZ Majora's Mask 3D, because there're 4 different worlds and main character can take 5 different forms.
Fighting normal enemies in Primal seems like a boss fight, unlike F.A.K.K. 2 or BloodRayne where you can easily hack and slash everything that moves.






It's super crazy, innovative and way ahead of its time. Everything's overcomplicated and as non-linear as it can get, no help, no hints, no auto-saves, you're on your own. Level design is so complex that sometimes even map don't help. Gameplay is totally HUD-less, you don't even know when you're out of time, you just have to rely on your senses. If you forgot to save and died then sucks to be you lol






Swimming mechanics is cool. Underwater vision has awesome refraction/reflection effects.

PS2 and GameCube era has so many good games and *Primal* is definitely one of them.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 20, 2020)

while waiting to accumulate rubber for modular engines i've prepared a bridge to bauxite node near by


----------



## jormungand (Jun 20, 2020)

metalfiber said:


> I woke up a little before 5 A.M. to let Larry out. I followed him as he went mouse hunting and i shook the dew off the lily. Came back in and it hit me...I've got a new game to play. Took a no-doze and washed it down with a energy drink. Soon as my heart hit fibrillation i started The Last of Us 2. Pick it up like i had never left the first one. I'm still in the tutorial phase but so far it's playing great.
> 
> View attachment 159528
> 
> ...


they are hitting hard TLoU 2 on the internet, and without playing but reading almost everything i finally understand why.

whoever played the witcher 3 the wild hunt can compare easy the story and hate right away why they did. of course is my opinion


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Jun 20, 2020)

I'm sorry for those people who are hitting the game hard. It's a true masterpiece, I'm playing on Survival as my first playthrough. Didn't hear any of the leaks, haven't seen any spoilers and taking my time, fully immersing myself in the world. It's so obviously made out of love. My old pro was begging me to stop playing but I just laughed at it, made it go topless and then just aimed a fan at it. Yeh, it knows who's the boss lol


----------



## Decryptor009 (Jun 20, 2020)

Endurance race in the Corvette C7.R
Forza 7.


----------



## Brandenburg (Jun 20, 2020)

the game i play all the time are Sins of the Solar Empire w/ fallen angels mod,Swat IV with SEF mod, Commander - Europe at War with grand strategy mod and  close combat :cross of iron w/ pacific.. atleast a bit every week

+ several i play ever so often like or cross of iron w/western front mod,red faction :guerrila, hbs battletech, mechwarrior 5, war in the east,combat mission and ultimate general :civil war ever so often. i go through spells where i binge play these then dont touch them for months.

only games i play online though is AvP which i played everyday for 4 years or so up until recently (sick)..close combat III/COI with mods, or the rare game of war thunder.i hate mmo's for a reason but WT is acceptable to me

close combat and AvP are pretty special to me..I only play the runner xenomorph and Im very good at it.Not the highest scorer but in wall crawling Im the undisputed master. such is my rather large reputation. lots of hours of practice

no recent pics of close combat. im sorta in the process of modding the files it to improve the ai performance . im also making a very large campaign which is designed to work with the edited files or visa versa..this mod with be a sub mod for the pacific mod

this pic is an actual online game ..Close Combat :Cross of Iron w/ western front mod. im the americans. infantry behind the smoke and bottom right. i had just lost a tank by the bridge. i dont see on the pic what took it out but probsbly a tank outside the are of the screen shot.. i noticed also i have an m36 tank destroyer kicked it in high gear to give covering fire for my infantry.. im known for my balanced battles, knowledge of cc, and my love of mortars and smoke


----------



## Decryptor009 (Jun 20, 2020)

Endurance races can be battering... Corvette got his teeth knocked in by a car hard braking when they could driven smoother.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 20, 2020)

why the hell does noone at gta5 come with the idea of cars using their turn signals or drivers checking their side mirror.hasn't AI come far enough yet ?


----------



## Brandenburg (Jun 20, 2020)

--
 not that anyone is interested but here is a very challenging 1 vs 1.. its a rare event in deed that a solitaire pred out plays me!!!.. i have been known to smoke 2 or 3 preds vs just me and do it consistently. the dude was an exceptional player.i was impressed and i generally am not with 90% of all players.
i was given a bit of flack for getting my ass kicked by people that where new ..I 'explained' in game why I should never be underestimated,.. muhahhahaha. i unleashed a path of destruction for a few games.. more aggressive playing than normal.. just irritated

The vid of this asswoping in question.

excuse the music but its ingame and not post edit. i have to get into the "groove" when i play. usually the music is much heavier but thought id have a bit of Rock n' Roll instead of the normal 80's metal or thrash.. sometimes ill listen to more recent stuff too ..the sword, offspring, ect

think i might play now.. game is free these days if anyone is interested, ill drop a link. its actually better now since the community patch than when it was released in 2001. runs fine on modern systems and vcards..


----------



## Decryptor009 (Jun 20, 2020)

Last lap and almost 2x lapping the back end car, feelsgoodman.gif


----------



## Brandenburg (Jun 20, 2020)

my favorite racing game is 'Split Second' by disney, if you can believe that. i might install it now i think..  not sure of it works on win 10..family member bought me an alienware R8 in november and it has win 10 on it. my phenon II 1090t has win 7 and the last time i payed it was on that pc.i  loaned it to my son for the foreseeable future

ok..  split second works..  irritated i had to finish the 1st trial race before i could adjust the resolution.. atleast my remapped controls were saved from the last time i played.. my must of coppied 'my games' folder over from my last pc..  that would be SOP me so likely


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 21, 2020)

Today I played The Division all day, which is the first time I've done that with any game for years. I got completely absorbed, especially since my rank began to rise from level 17, finally getting to 21 at the end, when my eyes were beginning to get tired.
There's is a lot of grinding to level up, but it's worth it, so I've basically been shooting and looting and then going back to the really tough bosses when my weapons have been able to dish out more damage, otherwise, you don't stand a chance. Having said that, in some boss fights you can use the environment to keep tricking the uber-soldier, by just taking hide-and-seek shots until his damage meter keeps going down. Very satisfying, when you can beat the AI and it thinks you're somewhere else.
In between missions, I explore everywhere and have managed to pick up some very useful kit, including some exotic weapons and gear which is worth a fortune in credits or parts. I have to say that it's one of the best shooters I've ever played and I certainly put the new M65 Elite mouse through its paces, being far superior to my other mouse. I still don't really see the benefit of the sniper button though, so I'll have to some more fiddling with the software (iCUE).


----------



## robot zombie (Jun 21, 2020)

metalfiber said:


> Went to Nuka-World in Fallout 4. I still can't bring myself to be a raider...just a mass murderer of raiders.
> 
> View attachment 159460
> 
> ...


Nuka World is cool, I really liked a lot of it. Did you get the Problem Solver? If not, really recommend you buddy up with all of those raider factions. You'll get it so easily it'll shock you with how good it is. That gun is just so beyond not fair to the universe.

My real problem with joining the raiders and betraying all of the good guy groups is... it's just kind of a cluster with nothing really happening. Not to mention it just doesn't make sense. How do you go from 'savior of the commonwealth' to 'raider supervillian' just because some people you barely know asked you to? Like... you could've done that at any time. But I don't wanna get too much into Fallout's moral system problems, which go back to Fallout 3... I mean, would you like to save a town full of people from a radioactive bomb? Or do you blow it up for absolutely no reason or gain, because some guy you just met asked you to? These are the big questions in life.

I dunno... putting in a GTA-style "You can kill everything at any time." option doesn't strike me as much of a moral system. It's just so lazy and superficial. All I can say.

There are simple mods that let you skip the whole part about raiding the commonwealth and building raider settlements. You don't have to answer to Mr. Cowboy Douche. It's kind of annoying to be tethered to their nonsense ideas about a moral system, to the point where you're cut off from content you bought. It honestly might as well not be there, the way they implemented it. And then suddenly they want it to mean something and it just doesn't work. Not when there is an obvious 'better' side in terms of what you get. In a real moral system, the right choice is fully debatable! That's kinda the point of morals. It's HARD to know what is right. Not this 'good guy or bad guy, which will you choose?" BS.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Jun 21, 2020)

Decryptor009 said:


> Endurance races can be battering... Corvette got his teeth knocked in by a car hard braking when they could driven smoother.View attachment 159609



Ford GT probably kicked its yellow ass  

I'm only (half) joking with you, amigo. Enjoy your zoomin' around the track!


----------



## metalfiber (Jun 21, 2020)

A tip for The Last of US. In the accessibility menu is all kinds of settings to help or even hinder you. I forget what the one below is called but it's the only one i use. It'll highlight things one can interact with and act like nightvision. Once it's on in the menu, all you'll have to do is swipe left on the touchpad  to activate and deactivate.


----------



## Brandenburg (Jun 21, 2020)

i wont make a habit of uploading too many vids..

ive never recorded this game before.. youtube as true to form,fucks with my perfect quality vids i upload

here is split second. i havent played it in 2 years or so but i think i did pretty good


----------



## Apocalypsee (Jun 21, 2020)

Since I just got Radeon X800 I tested a couple of Truform games, some comparison (open in new windows and compare)

C&C Renegade 


Spoiler



No Truform




With Truform (maximum setting of 8 in registry)






Return to Castle Wolfenstein


Spoiler



No Truform




With Truform (Best setting in menu)






Performance still dops quite noticeably at maximum Truform setting at 1080p with i5 4670k at 4GHz, maybe because only 6 vertex units? Fortunately I can set it lower and get more performance and looks good (maximum setting tends to make character too 'bloated')


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 21, 2020)

Brandenburg said:


> i wont make a habit of uploading too many vids..
> 
> ive never recorded this game before.. youtube as true to form,fucks with my perfect quality vids i upload
> 
> here is split second. i havent played it in 2 years or so but i think i did pretty good


you need some training in driving but your musical choice is A++


----------



## Brandenburg (Jun 21, 2020)

ne6togadno said:


> you need some training in driving but your musical choice is A++



well.. not like a regular racing game.. the object is to get 1st,2nd or 3rd BUT the power plays are what sets this game apart,.. you can be 1st place for 2.5 laps and be last if you fall victim to one well timed power play.. so im not just worrying about staying on the track and out racing thebn other players but explosions, shockwaves, things falling.. so its a bit different


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Jun 21, 2020)

Brandenburg said:


> well.. not like a regular racing game.. the object is to get 1st,2nd or 3rd BUT the power plays are what sets this game apart,.. *you can be 1st place for 2.5 laps and be last if you fall victim to one well timed power play.. *so im not just worrying about staying on the track and out racing thebn other players but explosions, shockwaves, things falling.. so its a bit different



This reminds me of Mario Kart. Blue Shells, anyone?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 21, 2020)

gotta finish gta5 next week
my new system is gonna ship in 4-5 days and you can't cloud sync a rockstar game on epic or through their own launcher
found a killer price on dmc5 box for 20 bucks will be playing that next











Apocalypsee said:


> Since I just got Radeon X800 I tested a couple of Truform games, some comparison (open in new windows and compare)
> 
> C&C Renegade
> 
> ...


cant se any difference


----------



## Apocalypsee (Jun 21, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> cant se any difference


Save both or open in new tab and compare one after another. It is slightly more curvier around character with Truform enabled


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 21, 2020)

I like this house






this was a crazy ride


----------



## Recon-UK (Jun 21, 2020)

Brandenburg said:


> i wont make a habit of uploading too many vids..
> 
> ive never recorded this game before.. youtube as true to form,fucks with my perfect quality vids i upload
> 
> here is split second. i havent played it in 2 years or so but i think i did pretty good




Awesome music!

Enjoyed the vid, thanks!

For anyone wondering, i am Decryptor009, this is my original account that i forgot my login details to, so will be on my original account now.


----------



## Brandenburg (Jun 21, 2020)

Recon-UK said:


> Awesome music!
> 
> Enjoyed the vid, thanks!
> 
> For anyone wondering, i am Decryptor009, this is my original account that i forgot my login details to, so will be on my original account now.


i havent listtened to motorhead in a while.. i needed some aggressive driving music... split second is so under-rated too..  its pretty fun and gets really difficult by the last season of the reality show

the 1st song is Going to Brazil and the 2nd is Im so bad (baby i dont care) . both songs are off motorheads 1916 album


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 21, 2020)

Guys maybe its just me but I am getting massive 56K warnings on this topic lately.

The pics are too numerous and too big. Either compress that shit to jpeg at some decent res or spoiler tag it, mkay? Sometimes posts are still flying around the monitor when I"m halfway past reading a page...


----------



## DrCR (Jun 21, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Guys maybe its just me but I am getting massive 56K warnings on this topic lately.


I guess that's the result of you renting an appartment on Mars?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 21, 2020)

DrCR said:


> I guess that's the result of you renting an appartment on Mars?


No, it’s the result of people loading lots of large photos in the thread. Downsize a photo in .jpg format for 1 to show and put the rest in a spoiler. It’s really not that hard. Even very high speed cable gets hung up when there are large amounts of pictures.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 21, 2020)

Playing some old-school Heretic on the GZDoom engine. Best way to play it!



EDIT;
Final Level begins...


----------



## Regeneration (Jun 22, 2020)

Can't play anything at the moment, and possibly next few weeks, except of...





That stupid Black Mirror Bandersnatch Netlix game. I wonder if that cereal choice makes a difference.





But hey, at least i got state-of-the-art drugs and a Terminator wrist.

Training myself to use a mouse with the left hand/side. Worst case scenario, will play games with a spinbot.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Jun 22, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Can't play anything at the moment, and possibly next few weeks, except of...
> 
> View attachment 159785
> 
> ...


You can play some RTS with just mouse if you don't use hotkeys. Get well soon!


----------



## Frick (Jun 22, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Can't play anything at the moment, and possibly next few weeks, except of...
> 
> View attachment 159785
> 
> ...



heroes of might and magic dude.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 22, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Guys maybe its just me but I am getting massive 56K warnings on this topic lately.
> 
> The pics are too numerous and too big. Either compress that shit to jpeg at some decent res or spoiler tag it, mkay? Sometimes posts are still flying around the monitor when I"m halfway past reading a page...


definitely you


----------



## Brandenburg (Jun 22, 2020)

havent played this in 2 months.. thought i would a bit


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 22, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Can't play anything at the moment, and possibly next few weeks, except of...
> 
> View attachment 159785
> 
> ...



Turn based strategy and RPG. Welcome to your new life 



cucker tarlson said:


> definitely you



So those are not several MBs worth of  .png there? You are the worst offender mate.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 22, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Turn based strategy and RPG. Welcome to your new life
> 
> 
> 
> So those are not several MBs worth of  .png there? You are the worst offender mate.


yes but Im also the first responder
I just did a big bank heist im GTA5,prepare for moar pictures.
Btw pics on spoiler still load making the page slow event if you dont click the spoiler


----------



## Frick (Jun 22, 2020)

__





						Moved to Microsoft PowerToys
					

Future versions of Image Resizer for Windows will be available as part of the Microsoft PowerToys.




					www.bricelam.net
				




The serial uploaders best friend.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 22, 2020)

I can do that in irfan

anyway,best way is to insert an imgur link,tpu works perfectly you can swipe left and right



http://imgur.com/a/LS2eCvD


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 22, 2020)

Frick said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use this little program all the time before I upload!   


cucker tarlson said:


> I just did a big bank heist im GTA5,prepare for moar pictures.
> Btw pics on spoiler still load making the page slow event if you dont click the spoiler


Why would you be deliberately rude and make it so people cannot share in your posts about what you are playing, when you make it so many cannot view "what are you playing" with any real success?  It kind of defeats the purpose of sharing, unless you are only posting to see yourself post.  

BTW putting screenshots in spoilers does actually help ALOT in page loading.  Many only participate for 3/4 of the day on phones, where this phenomenon is most apparent.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 22, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> I use this little program all the time before I upload!
> 
> Why would you be deliberately rude and make it so people cannot share in your posts about what you are playing, when you make it so many cannot view "what are you playing" with any real success?  It kind of defeats the purpose of sharing, unless you are only posting to see yourself post.
> 
> BTW putting screenshots in spoilers does actually help ALOT in page loading.  Many only participate for 3/4 of the day on phones, where this phenomenon is most apparent.


Im just joking dude


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 22, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> Im just joking dude


That may be Sir, but it is actually an issue. Other threads have limits/rules on pictures, but here no limits have been set.  Unfortunately, some take advantage of this.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 22, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> I can do that in irfan
> 
> anyway,best way is to insert an imgur link,tpu works perfectly you can swipe left and right
> 
> ...



You can also just save your screenshots out of MSI afterburner in Jpeg to start with. Saves hassle, its how I do it. Always well sized for web.

Spoiler tag is also better because the page may load,but text always gets loaded first. Spoiler tags prevent the page constantly moving around while pics get loaded.

Another pretty strong case for not spamming big pics is ppl will just avoid them and or simply ignore individuals.

Im not joking btw.


----------



## Sithaer (Jun 22, 2020)

Brandenburg said:


> i wont make a habit of uploading too many vids..
> 
> ive never recorded this game before.. youtube as true to form,fucks with my perfect quality vids i upload
> 
> here is split second. i havent played it in 2 years or so but i think i did pretty good



Split Second is one of the few games that I never uninstalled from my PC _'have it around for years now'_.

Game is fun thats for sure if one is into arcade racing games, late game is also quite challenging and the game still doesn't look bad imo. _'works fine with Ultrawide res too'_

Shame that Split Second 2 never happened.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 22, 2020)

Sithaer said:


> Split Second is one of the few games that I never uninstalled from my PC _'had it around for years now'_.


Same here! i keep intending to install it.  I've heard it can be good arcade-like fun.


----------



## Brandenburg (Jun 22, 2020)

Sithaer said:


> Split Second is one of the few games that I never uninstalled from my PC _'have it around for years now'_.
> 
> Game is fun thats for sure if one is into arcade racing games, late game is also quite challenging and the game still doesn't look bad imo. _'works fine with Ultrawide res too'_



yea.. always installed but I received a new PC a few months prior and never reinstalled it.. Just an oversight on my part. Still cant believe it was a disney game.. The game is well optimized IMO and for a 2010 game,does indeed look nice. I have a few minor issues with it but those are very minor


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Jun 23, 2020)

I'm just going to throw this out there. If any of you dudes play Battlefront II, my Origin tag is ChromiumQueen, so feel free to add me to your friend list. I mainly play Co-Op missions (majority as First Order) and dabble in HvV on occasion (really, really difficult to find proper matches free of noobs saber spamming or jagoffs waiting to ambush/force push you off the stage) so...yeah, feel free to add me to your squad!


----------



## Kanan (Jun 23, 2020)

Started playing Darksiders today, really good and challenging game so far! It's a hack n slash with story.


----------



## Cvrk (Jun 23, 2020)

Still in it ... i think i crafter the most powerful armor in the game and it's been hours of gameplay since it's impossible to find anything better.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Jun 23, 2020)

^ That woman in the 2nd to last pic -- Daaamn! She got a six-pack


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 23, 2020)

Cvrk said:


> Still in it ... i think i crafter the most powerful armor in the game and it's been hours of gameplay since it's impossible to find anything better.
> 
> View attachment 159899
> View attachment 159900
> ...



Maybe you need some Code Vein in your life. I see you like the Fashion Game 

That's what I'm hooked on ATM. Its like a lite version of Dark Souls, waifu style. Gameplay is about 10x as deep as DA: I, with actually interesting action combat but ALSO a major influence of RPG elements. A good build basically allows you to get past or simply ignore certain mechanics to make the game easier. Its awesome. I'm quickly adding hours to the play count and lose track of time... not many games manage that anymore for me.


----------



## Cvrk (Jun 23, 2020)

Gmr_Chick said:


> ^ That woman in the 2nd to last pic -- Daaamn! She got a six-pack


that's my female character. love her voice acting. Wanted to romance her with Sera. I chose some line in the dialog and destroyed with one single decision my entire relationship. DAI quest decisions actually make a difference. 


@Vayra86 don't.....i got the deluxe edition of this with all the dlc's etc etc...i gave up on this game only after about 7-10 hours of gameplay, didn't even do 10%. So much money wasted. The world did not seem alive to me, the story i couldn't care less - everything was so still. Dragon Age is a story inside a story, so emotional and intriguing


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 23, 2020)

Cvrk said:


> that's my female character. love her voice acting. Wanted to romance her with Sera. I chose some line in the dialog and destroyed with one single decision my entire relationship. DAI quest decisions actually make a difference.
> 
> 
> @Vayra86 don't.....i got the deluxe edition of this with all the dlc's etc etc...i gave up on this game only after about 7-10 hours of gameplay, didn't even do 10%. So much money wasted. The world did not seem alive to me, the story i couldn't care less - everything was so still. Dragon Age is a story inside a story, so emotional and intriguing



Alright, gotcha, so you're really in it for the narrative and immersion. Yeah... in that Code Vein is very painful. Theeee sceennneess moooooove soooo slooooooooowly. I skip almost everything 
And I gotta say, DA does nail that part of it, even if I found the Inquisition story far less intriguing than DA O


----------



## Brandenburg (Jun 23, 2020)

All pics were resized 50%.I just used MS paint to resize, which is fine for a few pics at a time

A friend wanted to play me in an online match . I havent played much so im practicing against the ai in a skirmish match


From an avp match last night. Only alien most the game. At one time there was around 8 people playing but at the end, there was only 4.. 1 human , 2 preds and my xeno runner. nades and plasma all over the damn place. Made life painfully short for an unarmored runner. No matter how sexy my moves where. There were instances where I killed several in a row though and it wasnt easy. Im probably the most exoerienced runner in the game and im the undisputed master in wall crawling..thats


Going through my pics and thought this was kool. Take a few months ago in Combat Mission:Afrika Korp. my tiger smoked those shermans. CM still has some of the best tank vs tank math under the hood that most games. The newer versions of this series probably is more capable.. only other game is the graviteam tactics Steel Armor/basa 86 game

War in the East. Also taking a few months ago. Ill probably start a new game of this game this weekend. So very long and grueling though. Its an endurance test of ones sanity.. lol


----------



## Apocalypsee (Jun 23, 2020)

I haven't played NFS title in like...forever. I skip quite a number of it since it has become newer Fast & Furious. This one got a good praise so I give it a go. Unfortunately I don't like it so much. First the things I like about it is car customization; I like how you can change fenders, calipers and brake disc, etc. But there are few things I don't like about it,; story still sucks, drift is not as fun as older NFS and require you to double tap throttle to drift (stupid mechanics IMO). I only at level 16 currently so maybe I give it a bit more time. I cover the number plate because I use my family car number plate   Most of my car is BMW, only one that is not is Lotus Exige for drift event. I'm suckers for big wings so


----------



## Brandenburg (Jun 23, 2020)

This is Steel Armor/Basra 86.. One of the best modern day tank sims.. The other without question is Steel Beast Pro PE



----
was playing this this morning.. Trying the naval battles

main thing i hate about the wargame series is the interface imo.. Close combat is so much better at controling troops because of its interface.. and 15 years older too.. Wargame is still pretty good, considering other games .. But could of been so much better.. several things i wish was better or different.. its a love/hate relationship


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 23, 2020)

Apocalypsee said:


> I haven't played NFS title in like...forever. I skip quite a number of it since it has become newer Fast & Furious. This one got a good praise so I give it a go. Unfortunately I don't like it so much. First the things I like about it is car customization; I like how you can change fenders, calipers and brake disc, etc. But there are few things I don't like about it,; story still sucks, drift is not as fun as older NFS and require you to double tap throttle to drift (stupid mechanics IMO). I only at level 16 currently so maybe I give it a bit more time. I cover the number plate because I use my family car number plate   Most of my car is BMW, only one that is not is Lotus Exige for drift event. I'm suckers for big wings so
> 
> View attachment 159932


Which NFS is this?


----------



## Rahnak (Jun 23, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Which NFS is this?


It's the latest one, NFS Heat.


----------



## Brandenburg (Jun 23, 2020)

Rahnak said:


> It's the latest one, NFS Heat.


didnt realize a new one was released


----------



## Recon-UK (Jun 23, 2020)

Did this this morning... i have entered Jedi Master territory, i am nowhere near Yoda level though, those sub 50 minute runs are insane.


----------



## Brandenburg (Jun 23, 2020)

a friend and i are going to play an online game of wargame :red dragon in the next day or two..  no resuply ship, no helicopters, 2 air cards max.. max points at start...  

think i might record this match.. also, he created a land & air deck, so ill create one to counter his in a few


----------



## robot zombie (Jun 23, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> That may be Sir, but it is actually an issue. Other threads have limits/rules on pictures, but here no limits have been set.  Unfortunately, some take advantage of this.


Jpg compression is your friend. If the image is 1080p, you can easily get 200-400kb an image, which I don't think is too insane, unless multiple people drop double digits. I know we went over this before, but I still think that having attachments auto-scale/compress would be best for servers and visitors alike. But then I suppose that might kinda hinder threads that are basically all about the high quality images.

I just use ifranview to run some quick batch compression. Or if I just wanna pick a couple out, I open it, hit the 's' key and save it in a 'web' folder as a mid-quality jpg. It takes the time to open the image right before uploading. Just adding 1% of compression can cut filesize way down on some images. Getting down to ~80% it still looks okay and is much much smaller. Guidelines may just be in order there. Some tips on how to keep the filesize down. Or again, just make that part of the uploading process. Lock them at 1080 or even 720, apply light compression.

I'm spoiled rotten by my phone internet, though... and having a flagship from last year. I see pretty much no pop-in.

Screenshots in spoilers does help, too. They still have to load, but it seems like they always load last and don't effect navigating the rest of the page until they're actually displayed. I can recall having a few laggy days where the page loaded fine and it was only when ticking a spoiler that things actually bogged down with images scanning and the page jumping as each one pops in. So I always figured those were a fair enough compromise. I don't know how it is for other people but for me not tapping spoilers packed with hi-res images made it completely navigable. It'll come down to how much memory you have available, not internet speed.


----------



## Regeneration (Jun 24, 2020)

The single game I can play at the moment. Tried it several times over the years, always got bored after the Egypt tutorial campaign.


----------



## The Foldinator (Jun 24, 2020)

Pretty sure i removed my rock now. until yesterday, i had no idea this game was out there


----------



## Brandenburg (Jun 24, 2020)

just started playing 'Shadow Empire'..  wow.. steep learning curve but  very kool..

ill post pics once i get deeper into it


----------



## SN2716057 (Jun 24, 2020)

Spoiler



JK
Just some more Satisfactory


----------



## SN2716057 (Jun 25, 2020)

Trying to figure out Mount & Blade II Bannerlord



And played some Thronebreaker.


----------



## Drone (Jun 26, 2020)

Maaaaaaan I forgot how much I love MGS2 Sons of Liberty. Just kicked Fatman's ass. Die bitch, die!






I miss Snake but Raiden kicks ass too! I don't like to hold up enemies, I just like to recognize guard patrol route and act accordingly. 






Minimum interaction with maximum stay-out-of-sight approach. I hate killing soldiers and I never do.






I play on European extreme difficulty (being detected = game over), so no time for sexy girls posters lol


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 26, 2020)

Started RE3 for the 9th time... I guess you already know I love this?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 26, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Started RE3 for the 9th time... I guess you already know I love this?


I'm the same way with Crystalis.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 26, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> I'm the same way with Crystalis.


Played a match of PUBG with the good old Phenom, I got 3 kills!


----------



## Maxson (Jun 26, 2020)

ne6togadno said:


> a little long but reasonable overview of the dlcs.
> i dont 100% agree on his evaluations but he gives good explanations on the content of the dlcs then it is up to you to decide if they are worthy asked price.


Well the steam sale is here and Stellaris got it's discount. I'm looking at the bundles as I'm playing stellaris on an Xbox game pass I got with my new CPU and that will run out and I want the full game. There are a few different bundles:

Summer Sale Starter Pack: Stellaris, Leviathans Story Pack, Utopia, Synthetic Dawn Story Pack and Apocalypse for £27.45.

Stellaris Ascension Pack: Apocalypse, Utopia, MegaCorp, Leviathans Story Pack, Plantoids Species Pack and Humanoids Species Pack for £36.31

Summer Sale Collection Pack: Complete Soundtrack, Stellaris: Infinite Frontiers (eBook), Plantoids Species Pack, Leviathans Story Pack, Utopia, Galaxy Edition Upgrade Pack, Synthetic Dawn Story Pack, Apocalypse, Humanoids Species Pack, Distant Stars Story Pack, MegaCorp, Ancient Relics Story Pack, Lithoids Species Pack for £47.94


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 26, 2020)

Maxson said:


> Well the steam sale is here and Stellaris got it's discount. I'm looking at the bundles as I'm playing stellaris on an Xbox game pass I got with my new CPU and that will run out and I want the full game. There are a few different bundles:
> 
> Summer Sale Starter Pack: Stellaris, Leviathans Story Pack, Utopia, Synthetic Dawn Story Pack and Apocalypse for £27.45.
> 
> ...


how about compose your own pack.

utopia and apocalypse are must have may be megacorp too. those are major dlcs and unlock a lot of game mechanics.
i dont have federations and cant say what is its worth. lately i play fanatic purifier i have -1000 relation with everyone so no federation with me. may be it is worthy for additional origin options but i wouldnt pay more than 10 euro for it. even w/o it you have 8 or 9 origins to play with and it isnt small number.

ancient relics and synthetic dawn for me are worthy at about 5 max 6 euro. ancient relics unlock relic hunting and relics give you bonuses or you can sell em for resources. while synthetic lets you "upgrade" your race to robots and open new development paths.

leviathans and distant stars are ok for max 5 euro. new anomalies and mid-end game hidden constellation. they add diversity in the game but i'd get distant stars before leviathans if i'd had to chose.

species packs are lowest priority for me (unless they are less then 2.5 euro) as i dont care much about ship skins/portraits. sure you get more diverse racial traits but you have to be very deep into the game in order this to matter.

i have 0 interest in ebooks and additional soundtracks. tracks that game have are fine and i either listen to them or turn them off when i am listening to talk show or my own playlist.

starter pack is okesh but you have to buy megacorp separate.
ascension give you all 3 big dlcs but you also get 2 of lowest valued dlcs as filler. you have to pay more for other dlcs.
in collection you pay for all unsalable dlcs that other wise you'd never buy.

i'd say set max $$ you'd want to spend and check what value you can fit in that amount by adding separate dlcs or making combo of pack and dlcs.
the rest will wait for next sale.
atm i cant open steam and cant give better advice w/o seeing actual prices.

ps dont get fooled by % discount values. check 3rd party price history tracking sites.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 27, 2020)

This might be late, but.... 

*KANE LIVES!*


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 27, 2020)

World of Tanks, after 5 years lol


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 27, 2020)

Now this is bullshit. I suppose WWE2K20 requires SSSE4 or something since it doesn't even launch on Phenom II?


----------



## INSTG8R (Jun 27, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Now this is bullshit. I suppose WWE2K20 requires SSSE4 or something since it doesn't even launch on Phenom II?


Yeah that’s not the first game that’s hobbled AMDs most raised enough stink to get a workaround


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 27, 2020)

INSTG8R said:


> Yeah that’s not the first game that’s hobbled AMDs most raised enough stink to get a workaround


Yeah I know.. Apex etc. newer games also are a no-go on a Phenom II :/


----------



## INSTG8R (Jun 27, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Yeah I know.. Apex etc. newer games also are a no-go on a Phenom II :/


Yeah but if enough people complain most devs have caved. But there has to be a ”cut off point“ eventually Last one I can think of was NMS


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Jun 27, 2020)

Just finished Last Of Us 2 on survivor, took me 50 hrs 47 min. No spoilers but man what a "game" I took my time and absorbed everything, discovering and collecting as much as I could along the way. 

Very challenging in parts but I personally loved the story. Such care and attention to detail. I stand by my initial statement, it's a masterpiece. 

Playing through the first one again now on grounded and then new game plus on part 2 with all my upgrades in place. Naughty Dog are wizards.


----------



## A Computer Guy (Jun 28, 2020)

Streets of Rage 4 - nostalgia -  just wow


----------



## TheOne (Jun 28, 2020)

The Walking Dead: The Final Season.


----------



## Calmmo (Jun 28, 2020)

Finished all the Yakuzas, FINALLY!..

I'm gonna try playing Last of Us, never managed to finish it as I'd watched the story on youtube (years ago) and actually playing the game the.. gameplay didn't do much for me.
That was back 2018 tho when id just bought my first console since the 90s so I was still trying to adjust to playing shooty games with a game pad. Im still no good but I think im now sliiiightly better?
Turns out I had like 3 hours left so I finished it already lol. Started II, aaand.. I hate the filmgrain, it looks awful.


----------



## Maxson (Jun 28, 2020)

ne6togadno said:


> how about compose your own pack.
> 
> utopia and apocalypse are must have may be megacorp too. those are major dlcs and unlock a lot of game mechanics.
> i dont have federations and cant say what is its worth. lately i play fanatic purifier i have -1000 relation with everyone so no federation with me. may be it is worthy for additional origin options but i wouldnt pay more than 10 euro for it. even w/o it you have 8 or 9 origins to play with and it isnt small number.
> ...


Thanks for the advice. I got these for £33.50 total:
Stellaris
Leviathans Story Pack
Utopia
Synthetic Dawn Story Pack
Apocalypse
Distant Stars Story Pack
Lithoids Species Pack
Ancient Relics Story Pack

I'm into the end game (I think) of my first game of Stellaris and I seem to be winning but the Taycan Progenitors seem to be waking up so I'm not sure what they will do!


----------



## Sithaer (Jun 28, 2020)

Just finished the latest Boderlands 3 DLC _'Bounty of blood'._

It was alright and the new guns are pretty good, finally more than 1-2 weapons to pick from for endgame. _'until they nerf them,lol'_

Also done the hardest content right now in the game on the hardest difficulty _'Guardian Takedown'_.

That thing is so damn time consuming, even with no fails on my part it took me ~1 hour to finish with a proper build and ofc I got nothing useful from it.
Btw the guns from DLC 3 are far superior to the Guardian takedown weapons so theres like no reason to run this crap at the moment.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 29, 2020)

Maxson said:


> Thanks for the advice. I got these for £33.50 total:
> Stellaris
> Leviathans Story Pack
> Utopia
> ...


looks solid.
add the game or missing dlcs you'd want in the wishlist. paradox list the game for sale even outside of big sale events so you can get dlcs you miss quite easy (if you are willing to spend more on this game).



Maxson said:


> Taycan Progenitors seem to be waking up so I'm not sure what they will do!


go to diplomacy and check empire info. you'll get quite good hint on their attitude.
mid or end game crisis will begin soon. fallen empires will fight galactic invasion and can help you defeat it. but they may declare war on you if you sit between them and the invasion.
if they ask you for open borders make sure you agree unless you are sure you can beat em.
if you manage to conquer them you will get several quite juicy planets.


----------



## Brandenburg (Jun 29, 2020)

SN2716057 said:


> Trying to figure out Mount & Blade II Bannerlord
> View attachment 160233
> And played some Thronebreaker.


I love M&B :Warband w/ floris mod.. want to get bannerlord too but over spent myself on other things

been playing Shadow Empire alot this weekend

economy is in shambles after a decade of war with 3 factions and revolts from a new zone I had just captured after destroying attacker #2 and putting down revolts.. The enemy in green is the last remnants of a slaver faction (#3)..Not sure how many I killed.. Maybe 20k but i killed them all.

Since all the battles are over for a bit. Im trying to build up my infrastructure,supply network,reequipping and resupplying my army. I have yet to purchase a proper army/Corp. Militia troops reinforced with quite a few independent regiments/battalions .Its hard to build up your industrial points, when you are spending ,like a sailor visiting a brothel that hadn't seen a women in 6 months.. lol.. 

Overall, I like the game.. A few things I dont but overall, its hellafun..My faction is the AUTHARITARIATE and my title is Lord President ..


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 29, 2020)

after watching an awful lot of "lets play" from Gopher on Youtube ... i decided to play, again,

"DSLR simulator" using modlist from the aforementioned youtuber (and surprise ... he's also the author of some mods i used before  )

enjoying scenic view





cloaks and Dragonsteel weaponry from Winter Is Coming and Immersive Weapon respectively



the mod Interesting NPC has some ... interesting NPC (custom voiced and quite interactive but not totally on Inigo's level )



celebrating my 1101th hour in it ... more to go i reckon! Since i still miss 29 achievements


----------



## SN2716057 (Jun 29, 2020)

Played the demo of Desperados 3 (GOG) and I gotta say I like it. 





Spoiler: 1 more








I also tried out Destroy all Humans (GOG) but meh.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 29, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Yeah I know.. Apex etc. newer games also are a no-go on a Phenom II :/


It was the same with Far Cry 5 on my Phenom 965 and I kicked up a stink on the Ubisoft forums just as I did with the ridiculous Lighting Service being flagged as cheating. That issue was rectified eventually, but from what I read, it's not the game that won't run without SSE4, but the cheat software itself, although I stand to be corrected on that.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 29, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> It was the same with Far Cry 5 on my Phenom 965 and I kicked up a stink on the Ubisoft forums just as I did with the ridiculous Lighting Service being flagged as cheating. That issue was rectified eventually, but from what I read, it's not the game that won't run without SSE4, but the cheat software itself, although I stand to be corrected on that.


Heh, interesting. Tho no worries there, FC3 is my thing if I play a FC game.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 30, 2020)

The Division is probably the most exciting shooter I've played and it keeps you on your toes to take care during all the missions because in some of them that don't have checkpoints if you die you respawn back at a safe house. That can be really frustrating if you've been at it for a while, with one careless move ruining it all.
But in the end, the satisfaction of beating what may have seemed an impossible boss or overwhelming odds, make this game highly addictive. That's why I'm gunning for level 30, but according to many, nothing much happens after you reach that magic number.
It's beautiful and intricately designed game and although I have The Division 2, I'm holding back from grinding through that one until I've got the most out of this one. Preferably when I can come up against the big bosses and at least be able to blow them away with a couple of headshots.


----------



## Cranky5150 (Jun 30, 2020)

Modern Warfare remake now after finishing Doom Eternal..


----------



## SN2716057 (Jun 30, 2020)

And... I bought Desperados III. Saving after each kill is absolutely necessary. I've already messed up twice (so far).



The tutorial.


Spoiler: 2 more






Better kill them with a knife, for a quick and silent death. Hand-to-hand is silent too but you have to tie them up and that takes time.



Zoomed out. You'll be pressing F5 almost every minute.


----------



## robot zombie (Jun 30, 2020)

GreiverBlade said:


> after watching an awful lot of "lets play" from Gopher on Youtube ... i decided to play, again,
> 
> "DSLR simulator" using modlist from the aforementioned youtuber (and surprise ... he's also the author of some mods i used before  )
> 
> ...


YAAAAAASSSSS! High five! I can now rationalize my seasonal obsession with all of that thanks to you. 

Gopher puts out some really helpful stuff, patience of a saint. The general greater modding world owes him a huge debt for taking the time to explain things in ways that make sense and thus getting people deeper into it.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 30, 2020)

GreiverBlade said:


> after watching an awful lot of "lets play" from Gopher on Youtube ... i decided to play, again,
> 
> "DSLR simulator" using modlist from the aforementioned youtuber (and surprise ... he's also the author of some mods i used before  )
> 
> ...


Immersive weapons is practically a requirement.  And you’re right, Interesting NPC’s is pretty good and well-developed, but it is not on Inigo’s level. To be fair, nothing is on Inigo’s level!! To have him as a follower ruins one forever on what NPC’s can be.


----------



## Chomiq (Jun 30, 2020)

SN2716057 said:


> And... I bought Desperados III. Saving after each kill is absolutely necessary. I've already messed up twice (so far).
> View attachment 160678
> The tutorial.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking about getting this but I already have a massive backlog so it will have to wait. Too bad that boxed version lacks extras that Shadow Tactics had in its Shogun Edition like postcards, map, behind the scenes book etc. Grabbed that one on sale for something like $15. Instead there's collectors edition that has the same extras plus some stupid figurines for $150.


----------



## SN2716057 (Jun 30, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> I'm thinking about getting this but I already have a massive backlog so it will have to wait. Too bad that boxed version lacks extras that Shadow Tactics had in its Shogun Edition like postcards, map, behind the scenes book etc. Grabbed that one on sale for something like $15. Instead there's collectors edition that has the same extras plus some stupid figurines for $150.


What's 1 more game to the massive backlog?


----------



## FremenDar666 (Jun 30, 2020)

Bought more games (12~14) during the Steam sale. STILL doing the downloading on wifi via laptop because it gets around 14 MB/s  and more through Steam. (Backup and Restore is BOSS.) Really want to buy ELITE: Dangerous but have no Saitek flightstick which mirrors the design in-game. Played this at friends houses too on their spare accounts.


----------



## milewski1015 (Jun 30, 2020)

Been playing a lot of Valorant these days. Just picked up Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice and Undertale from the Steam sale. Hellblade is fun so far, very immersive audio and the visuals look great. Combat is meh but I knew about that going in.


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 1, 2020)

Started playing PUBG recently. Hard to know where the enemy is if I'm just using my speakers, so headset it is. LOL


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 2, 2020)

I’ve been playing the TW Saga Thrones of Britain. It seems a perfect fit after bingeing The Last Kingdom for the last week on Netflix.

For all the bad reviews it got that kept me playing it for the two years it has been out, I’m actually enjoying it quite a lot.  Plus it scratches The Last Kingdom itch.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 2, 2020)

Finished Code Vein yesterday. 



Spoiler



Much waifu, occasional cringy scene, well in fact, I did skip the vast majority of them due to cringe overload. Its weird, man. Long drawn out scenes looking at faces with puppy eyes. Culmination of the story: more puppy eyes, flashy lights, you finally escape into the big unknown... and game is over. They even make it seem as though you're about to embark on something bigger only to let the credits roll. 



Combat is good though, its like a Dark Souls for dummies, lots of build options though it all came down to FIonn's Red Shoes for me, combined with Cleansing Light and just mashing the light attack button. What do you mean tactics and timing? Stagger resist, high armor and a greatsword, that's wsup. The min-max game is neat. Last half dozen bosses fell in under 30 seconds, with 1500-2k damage swings 

Don't take this game too seriously even if it tries to do so itself. Make a lol build and play around, death penalty is non existant anyway.

What am I playing now?... I'm actually back into *paper *Magic The Gathering again. Built a cycling deck, played against some friends, got hooked.


----------



## kapone32 (Jul 2, 2020)

Started my favourite Game from this month's Humble Choice. Grid (2019) is a nice pick up and play racing game. The tracks may be limited but the racing is so tight that you will enjoy it. I started on Saturday and I am at level 20. If you are looking for a racing sim though look elsewhere as the tuning is not there or my favourite tracks (Spa and Bathurst) but it still is enjoyable.



Splinterdog said:


> The Division is probably the most exciting shooter I've played and it keeps you on your toes to take care during all the missions because in some of them that don't have checkpoints if you die you respawn back at a safe house. That can be really frustrating if you've been at it for a while, with one careless move ruining it all.
> But in the end, the satisfaction of beating what may have seemed an impossible boss or overwhelming odds, make this game highly addictive. That's why I'm gunning for level 30, but according to many, nothing much happens after you reach that magic number.
> It's beautiful and intricately designed game and although I have The Division 2, I'm holding back from grinding through that one until I've got the most out of this one. Preferably when I can come up against the big bosses and at least be able to blow them away with a couple of headshots.
> View attachment 160677


 The DIvision is a great game DIvision 2 is more of the same with even tougher bosses and pop up battles.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 2, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> Started my favourite Game from this month's Humble Choice. Grid (2019) is a nice pick up and play racing game. The tracks may be limited but the racing is so tight that you will enjoy it. I started on Saturday and I am at level 20. If you are looking for a racing sim though look elsewhere as the tuning is not there or my favourite tracks (Spa and Bathurst) but it still is enjoyable.
> 
> 
> The DIvision is a great game DIvision 2 is more of the same with even tougher bosses and pop up battles.


Yes, it's shame Spa and Bathurst aren't in this one, but it's still a fun racer, even though it's taken quite a lot of stick from the so-called purists who don't seem to get that it's really an arcade racer.
I also like the Nemesis angle, but that AI isn't quite as homicidal as Grid Autosport. It does feel like demolition derby at times and it's impossible to win a race without a collision. Impossible.

I hit level 28 on The Division last night, but my firepower is still woefully low at DMG 9000 and I would have finished off the Russian Consulate last night if dinner hadn't been served


----------



## kapone32 (Jul 2, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Yes, it's shame Spa and Bathurst aren't in this one, but it's still a fun racer, even though it's taken quite a lot of stick from the so-called purists who don't seem to get that it's really an arcade racer.
> I also like the Nemesis angle, but that AI isn't quite as homicidal as Grid Autosport. It does feel like demolition derby at times and it's impossible to win a race without a collision. Impossible.
> 
> I hit level 28 on The Division last night, but my firepower is still woefully low at DMG 9000 and I would have finished off the Russian Consulate last night if dinner hadn't been served


 
Purists that is what Project Cars 2 is for. You are right the nemesis is a new angle but needs to be better fleshed out. If you want really good weapons try a Dark Zone mission or 2 .


----------



## SN2716057 (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 2, 2020)

message from flying wild hog (shadow warrior makers),posted today







Splinterdog said:


> Yes, it's shame Spa and Bathurst aren't in this one, but it's still a fun racer, even though it's taken quite a lot of stick from the so-called purists who don't seem to get that it's really an arcade racer.
> I also like the Nemesis angle, but that AI isn't quite as homicidal as Grid Autosport. It does feel like demolition derby at times and it's impossible to win a race without a collision. Impossible.
> 
> I hit level 28 on The Division last night, but my firepower is still woefully low at DMG 9000 and I would have finished off the Russian Consulate last night if dinner hadn't been served


division games are ALL about perks and bonuses + weapon handling (hitting as many shots as possible without missing)
if you go for pure dps you gon' die


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 2, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Yes, it's shame Spa and Bathurst aren't in this one, but it's still a fun racer, even though it's taken quite a lot of stick from the so-called purists who don't seem to get that it's really an arcade racer.
> I also like the Nemesis angle, but that AI isn't quite as homicidal as Grid Autosport. It does feel like demolition derby at times and it's impossible to win a race without a collision. Impossible.
> 
> I hit level 28 on The Division last night, but my firepower is still woefully low at DMG 9000 and I would have finished off the Russian Consulate last night if dinner hadn't been served



Division 1? Blue ultimate, medkit bonuses and ammo return on headshots, gg. Its really all about a highly accurate rapid fire weapon and constant headshots if you want to dps. The build should just enable as much of that as possible.
Í would advise you to level to cap as soon as possible and dive into multiplayer content or grab those special sets as soon as you can, they really make the game a lot more fun, you can actually develop different playstyles instead of eternal cover hugging. Its pretty deep if you explore the endgame. Don't get burned out from the campaign before trying that is my advice. Farm XP, and go MP. Its not that hard to get nice gear these days either. Couple of intense weeks, probably 

I'm not sure how different the early XP farming is from launch days but I just ran around town getting collectibles and doing all those events that pop up. That and the constant enemy spawns get you pretty far and its pretty low intensity, so easy to keep up and not die all the time. Its also fun, imo. Exploration is pretty cool, nice scenery and all  THe missions are pretty hardcore in comparison especially without a half capable ally or two. That is also why you want to cap fast - its the same content, but a bit higher level/dmg and you just get better stuff plus better allies.


----------



## kapone32 (Jul 2, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> message from flying wild hog (shadow warrior makers),posted today
> 
> View attachment 160933
> 
> ...


 You need about 35 to 50 minutes of straight Gameplay (not dying until you start a Mission) and like any good RPG you have to upgrade your weapon and gear(constantly). Headshots and your acuity to that skill in this game will determine if you finish the game quickly or not though but it is an extremly kenetic experience some Boss battles are Epic and there is a feature in Division 2 that takes roamng to whole new level.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 2, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Division 1? Blue ultimate, medkit bonuses and ammo return on headshots, gg. Its really all about a highly accurate rapid fire weapon and constant headshots if you want to dps. The build should just enable as much of that as possible.
> Í would advise you to level to cap as soon as possible and dive into multiplayer content or grab those special sets as soon as you can, they really make the game a lot more fun, you can actually develop different playstyles instead of eternal cover hugging. Its pretty deep if you explore the endgame. Don't get burned out from the campaign before trying that is my advice. Farm XP, and go MP. Its not that hard to get nice gear these days either. Couple of intense weeks, probably
> 
> I'm not sure how different the early XP farming is from launch days but I just ran around town getting collectibles and doing all those events that pop up. That and the constant enemy spawns get you pretty far and its pretty low intensity, so easy to keep up and not die all the time. Its also fun, imo. Exploration is pretty cool, nice scenery and all  THe missions are pretty hardcore in comparison especially without a half capable ally or two. That is also why you want to cap fast - its the same content, but a bit higher level/dmg and you just get better stuff plus better allies.


Some great tips there @Vayra86 
Level to cap = reach 30?
To dps? Dps is damage per second, isn't it?
Blue ultimate?

I agree that some of the missions are pretty hardcore, but they are intense in an exciting way. Between times, I'm exploring and taking down gangs opportunistically to build up my XP.
Not far off now, after about 80 hours and thoroughly enjoying it, but I'll leave Div 2 for now.


----------



## FremenDar666 (Jul 2, 2020)

Have ELITE: DANGEROUS now. No Saitek whichever flight controller but have wired XBOX 360 controller but maybe just keyboard and mouse. Haven't even launched it yet.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 2, 2020)

been playing those two but mostly to stress the crap out of my new system.


Spoiler: pics


----------



## Kanan (Jul 3, 2020)

Started playing MechWarrior 5 a few days ago. Great game, though the characters are rather plain, it's all about the gameplay and missions in the campaign. The last Mech game I seriously played was Earthsiege II (x-th playthrough), so I was stoked to play another one after a long time, and I wasn't disappointed, it's pretty good! Graphics are nice, and you can actually see your damaged Mech after the mission in the hangar, if you got a lot of laser shots on your armor, it will look very burned and molten!


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 3, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Some great tips there @Vayra86
> Level to cap = reach 30?
> To dps? Dps is damage per second, isn't it?
> Blue ultimate?
> ...



DPS is damage per second. Weapons show you damage numbers, but be aware that number doesn't tell you the whole story. If bullets fly past, its 0 damage. Accuracy is a big thing in the dps number. What also matters bigtime is recoil control and RPM; If you can keep that rapid fire button down and still hit head all the time, that's good. Its not easy though and won't work with every weapon. Try an M4 Police rifle, that sort of stuff was a staple back in the day. They did fix the balance a bit, but still, high RPM/high base damage and low recoil is where its at.

Blue... yeah its a while ago.. _Signature skills._ 
Survivor Link  Its a lifesaver and also enables you to just tank for a while, to get a nasty dude out of the way.

One is None  <- key talent
Level cap works in two ways. There are levels and there is a rating that you build after reaching the highest level (30). The ratings divide the playerbase in tiers and each tier yields better (higher item level) drops. Once you hit the first tier you can do the story missions in different ways/at varying difficulties. Finishing the story when you're at 30+ becomes a whole lot easier, and you can then still find the challenging missions but with better teammates and with rewards that actually matter. The skill cap is pretty high in this game, too.

WIth a slight risk of spoiling things, take a look at the bottom end of the Gear page here. Those green sets are what you're going to be gunning for. https://thedivision.fandom.com/wiki/Gear

I've sunk a good 400 hours into this game before I had the idea I'd seen most/all of it... the Dark Zone is also a really cool place to visit nowadays, even for farming gear. Exciting stuff.

We could jump in together sometime, feel free to PM. Gonna have to reinstall though


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 3, 2020)

Great advice and yes, we could jump in, but for the moment I'm going to crack on to 30.
Thanks for the great tips, mate.


----------



## Drone (Jul 3, 2020)

After 30 hours I've managed to beat Metal Gear Solid 2: Sons of Liberty (hard mode, lol I thought it was EXTREME)







Epic moment but wrong place to upgrade your grip level. Raiden needs to perform 200 pull ups! What the … yeah I have no life and decided to give a try. Takes a looooooooot of time.






Meat Gear RAY army boss battle is super tough, I forgot that  MGS2 is so challenging and punishing. Beating this boss battle (on hard mode) is one of my greatest achievements ever. I still can't believe it. Maybe one day I will do it on extreme.

Tengu assault boss battle was crazy and torture scene was insane even harder than in Twin Snakes. At least Snake Eater torture scene was okay. What's with these torture scenes? Why does Hideo love them so much?

And then I decided to defeat Solidus bare handed.







Raiden vs Solidus took me 5 days. What the hell? But ending scene is brutal, severing Solidus's spine is so gory, guy just wanted to be free lol.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 4, 2020)

Drone said:


> After 30 hours I've managed to beat Metal Gear Solid 2: Sons of Liberty (hard mode, lol I thought it was EXTREME)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh man... and if you watch the story and place those events in the current day... information dominance... the whole premise of it. Hideo is a god damn visionary.

Still trying to figure out why he thought a walking simulator was an inspiring idea after all this, though.


----------



## Drone (Jul 4, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Oh man... and if you watch the story and place those events in the current day... information dominance... the whole premise of it. Hideo is a god damn visionary.
> 
> Still trying to figure out why he thought a walking simulator was an inspiring idea after all this, though.



MGS games = masterpiece. After all these years they play so good and story, like you said, perfectly matches our present time. Pandemics, AI, genetic engineering, Orwellian world and so on. Whatever Hideo and co were brainstorming is coming to life. I'm going to play/re-play all MGS games I have  (Twin Snakes, Portable Ops, Peace Walker and maybe even MGS4). 
Except for MGSV, I think I'll pass.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 4, 2020)

Drone said:


> MGS games = masterpiece. After all these years they play so good and story, like you said, perfectly matches our present time. Pandemics, AI, genetic engineering, Orwellian world and so on. Whatever Hideo and co were brainstorming is coming to life. I'm going to play/re-play all MGS games I have  (Twin Snakes, Portable Ops, Peace Walker and maybe even MGS4).
> Except for MGSV, I think I'll pass.



MGSV has nothing on the rest. Even the first proper half of it is completely forgettable.

By the by... I didn't read MGS3 in that list... That one and number two are on the very top for me tbh. MGS3 in terms of general gameplay as the jungle captures a semi open world feel but maintains the typical stealth gameplay, (and camouflage is SO COOL) MGS2 for overall plot more so than the gameplay. And MGS3 just oozes James Bond epicness to me as well for some reason 

And probably a bit underrated but MGS4, definitely go in there as well, it once again presents a fascinating view into the world of proxy warfare, the link to the MIddle East is crystal clear... and this was before Syria or Iraq go figure. I also really liked how they presented Old Snake.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 4, 2020)

replaying a few wd2 missions







Spoiler: pics


----------



## Drone (Jul 4, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> MGSV has nothing on the rest. Even the first proper half of it is completely forgettable.


Is MGSV's story good? Was 5 even needed? I think 4 was a perfect way to complete Snake/Big Boss story and 3 told us a lot about Big Boss. Even Peace Walker is kinda filler and unnecessary.
Portable Ops and Plus on the other hand are superb, I'm really glad that Hideo confirmed that they're canon even though he wasn't directly involved. I spent 200+ hours on Portable Ops (single and multi player), it's my favorite PSP game.

I saw MGSV on yt, graphics is extremely good but some characters and details look really bad. How is that even possible to have photorealistic environment with not so good npc models and bad AI.
AI was always MGS's strong point, guards in Twin Snakes and Snake Eater are super sensitive, Gurlukovich soldiers in Sons of Liberty always search around and change their route. In Peace Walker soldiers are kinda lazy and short-sighted but not stupid.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 4, 2020)

Drone said:


> Is MGSV's story good? Was 5 even needed? I think 4 was a perfect way to complete Snake/Big Boss story and 3 told us a lot about Big Boss. Even Peace Walker is kinda filler and unnecessary.
> Portable Ops and Plus on the other hand are superb, I'm really glad that Hideo confirmed that they're canon even though he wasn't directly involved. I spent 200+ hours on Portable Ops (single and multi player), it's my favorite PSP game.
> 
> I saw MGSV on yt, graphics is extremely good but some characters and details look really bad. How is that even possible to have photorealistic environment with not so good npc models and bad AI.
> AI was always MGS's strong point, guards in Twin Snakes and Snake Eater are super sensitive, Gurlukovich soldiers in Sons of Liberty always search around and change their route. In Peace Walker soldiers are kinda lazy and short-sighted but not stupid.



MGSV's story feels like something they bolted on, and then simply abandoned halfway through the game. Literally. You get to replay the exact same maps with different objectives that make no sense, there is some semblance of a boss fight around the end of the first half and that's all Hideo wrote. He got kicked out of the company at that point 

The open world gameplay of it is also... well... its functional but you might question if its MGS. The Fulton device is just a straight up cheat really (remove bodies at will by launching them off the map, ya really!) and the game lacks the claustrophobic or cramped environments that make stealth exciting. If anything fails in MGSV you just run the hell away until enemies rubber band back to base. Yuck.

A ten foot pole is not enough. I agree, 2-3-4 and then just leave it there. The rest isn't the real deal. I think... yeah I also played a PSP MGS game, which did have decent gameplay and didn't it also have MP?

LOL. Found it. Metal Gear Acid 2.


----------



## Drone (Jul 4, 2020)

Thank you for your explanation @Vayra86 !  

I haven't played Acid but I recruited Teliko and Venus from Acid 2 in Portable Ops   (I used passwords for that).

I think MGS games work best in closed indoor environments like Twin Snakes and Sons of Liberty, Hideo did a great job with 3 and 4 when he managed to expand areas while retaining infiltration tactics from previous games. 

Peace Walker is a great PSP game, has better graphics than Portable Ops but Snake can't crawl (wtf Snake can't crawl????), boss battles are unoriginal machines, and story is boring.

What I like about Portable Ops: boss battles, crazy and complicated infiltration missions, great storyline. People complain that Sokolov and Raikov survived. But what's the problem? MGS3 never implied or showed them dead. People also complain that Snake had to carry captured soldiers but I like it, it's slow but better than unrealistic Fulton teleportation in PW lol (especially indoors!).

/end of MGS rant/rave


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 5, 2020)

got back to AC Unity after a long while.

beautiful game with classic AC mechanics and a rich,lively environment.

gotta finish it.got so many others to play tho.DMC5,Terminator resistance,Mirrors Edge Catalyst,Kingdom Come,Dishonored 1 and probably a whole list of others...... Oh yes,AC Syndicate.


----------



## FremenDar666 (Jul 5, 2020)

ELITE: DANGEROUS is fucking awesome and glad I bought it.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 6, 2020)

I finally levelled up to 30 in The Division and the game-changer was the Hildr submachine gun, an exotic weapon I found lying around somewhere. They fell like ninepins.
Glad I didn't sell it in the end 
A fantastic game which has got me thrilled from beginning to...well, it's not the end yet as I still have the Dark Zone to explore.

Hildr




All upgrades


----------



## stuartb04 (Jul 8, 2020)

Back on the Destiny 2 grind.
That Dorito looking ship in the background is the darkness and they here to mess shit up. On planet Mercury and its not going to end well.


----------



## FremenDar666 (Jul 9, 2020)

ELITE: DANGEROUS. Doing courier and transport missions right now. Already have the VIPER MK IV. Have only been in wings/groups with the people I know in person who have this game and also people who I trust more than enough to know me by my real name. This was an entirely too easy game to purchase, just had to wait for a nice price for the Commander Pack, since whenever I chill at my best friends house, he always plays it with the newest Oculus Rift and Saitek X52 flightstick controller.

Love flying the ship in space.

Especially interesting since I bought and installed many other games during the Steam Summer Sale. Was too long of a wait but it's more than worth it. (Haven't encountered any Guardian or Thargoid stuff yet.)


----------



## qu4k3r (Jul 9, 2020)

*RS2 Vietnam.*
It's pretty immersive being in the middle of the jungle, dense vegetation, a lot of bushes and trees, while hearing bullet whistles around you without knowing where they come from. I like the rendering engine, the first time I played I was overwhelmed by explosions and bombings, I mean you can see when the air over the soil gets white becuase shockwave of the blast... just wow. It has a lot of maps and a plethora of scenarios, city, jungle, country side, beach, night and rain. I just love it!


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 9, 2020)

I have the Uplay app on my phone and this is actually quite satisfying. The marksman rifles are probably my favourites, especially the thud sound when you get a headshot.
However, when you reach level 30 it's not a good idea to change your world tier to three. I had my ass kicked all over the place mistakenly thinking I'd been promoted. Fortunately, you can go back down to world tier one and the enemies are a little more reasonable.
I captured my first landmark in the Dark Zone, but my weapons are still woefully underpowered. Mind you, the right shot on a cleaner (flamethrower enemies) is fun to watch as they realise their tank is about to explode


----------



## Sithaer (Jul 9, 2020)

Still Borderlands 3.
Did pretty much everything in the game with my main _'Amara' _so I thought its time to finally play trough TVHM _'playtrough 2' _with my twinked alt char.

Mainly played 1 char ever since the relase of the game, have 215+ hours on that char alone so its about time I play something else.

No action skill 1HP Radiation build Moze, pretty comfortable playstyle just gotta gun down/blow everything up and she can hardly run out of ammo.
Gearing wasn't exactly easy _'only work with 1 specific Anoint'_ but I just slowly saved up everything I needed while farming with my main in DLC 3.




Wanted to play the new Diablo 3 Season too/instead of BL 3 but its a total disaster and for the first time since Seasons exist I'm sitting it out.

At this rate I will probably get back to Witcher 3 around August which is kinda funny cause thats when I also played the game in 2019.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 10, 2020)

started dmc5
I think it'd play better on a controller tho kb+m is still awesome


----------



## stuartb04 (Jul 10, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> started dmc5
> I think it'd play better on a controller tho kb+m is still awesome


That reminds me i need to finish that game....thanks


----------



## Sithaer (Jul 10, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> started dmc5
> I think it'd play better on a controller tho kb+m is still awesome



I think kb+m will be fine unless you play on those hard/harder diffs.
I've played it trough on Devil Hunter _'I think its the hardest you can pick for your first playtrough' _and kb+m was totally ok on that.

I do have a Xbox controller around but its just not for me, at most I use it for slow walking/story games.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 10, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> I finally levelled up to 30 in The Division and the game-changer was the Hildr submachine gun, an exotic weapon I found lying around somewhere. They fell like ninepins.
> Glad I didn't sell it in the end
> A fantastic game which has got me thrilled from beginning to...well, it's not the end yet as I still have the Dark Zone to explore.
> 
> ...



Nice. Now the grind begins.. and its really a very cool journey still. The DZ is best with at least one buddy on voice. But even solo pretty suspenseful. And scary as f

If you just want to get high end gear fast, do the daily mission runs and grind a select bunch of missions. I lost the names... if you need guidance, I dont mind at all picking this game up again. Maybe with two others in here we can make a squad?


----------



## AsRock (Jul 10, 2020)

FremenDar666 said:


> ELITE: DANGEROUS. Doing courier and transport missions right now. Already have the VIPER MK IV. Have only been in wings/groups with the people I know in person who have this game and also people who I trust more than enough to know me by my real name. This was an entirely too easy game to purchase, just had to wait for a nice price for the Commander Pack, since whenever I chill at my best friends house, he always plays it with the newest Oculus Rift and Saitek X52 flightstick controller.
> 
> Love flying the ship in space.
> 
> Especially interesting since I bought and installed many other games during the Steam Summer Sale. Was too long of a wait but it's more than worth it. (Haven't encountered any Guardian or *Thargoid *stuff yet.)



They are crazy the 1st time or so in bumping in to them, been a while since i played HOTAS (5 of them ) kept breaking on me, although i was avid player.  Maybe one day again soon hehe.

RDR2 Online, if ya playing it msg me on here see if we can kill some shi.






Boar charged me while i was not looking






Whoops ?.


----------



## flmatter (Jul 10, 2020)

I was looking forward to playing New World but apparently it got kicked to May of next year now.   Heavy sigh.......   On a side note, still playing CoD/Warzone, reinstalled Killing Floor 2. May update PoE and Wolcen over the weekend.  Golf it and Deceit are pretty fun too.   Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## jitendrad (Jul 10, 2020)

PUBG Mobile and Assassin's creed Odyssey


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 10, 2020)

Replaying missions in The Division that I had my ass handed to me time and time again at level whatever and now enjoying taking them all down, on _hard_.
Sweet. But _challenging_ really is what it says on the tin. Worth a shot though.



Vayra86 said:


> Nice. Now the grind begins.. and its really a very cool journey still. The DZ is best with at least one buddy on voice. But even solo pretty suspenseful. And scary as f
> 
> If you just want to get high end gear fast, do the daily mission runs and grind a select bunch of missions. I lost the names... if you need guidance, I dont mind at all picking this game up again. Maybe with two others in here we can make a squad?


What I really need is more power in my weapons, so whatever it takes and thanks for the offer, mate. I'll probably take you up on that.


----------



## Drone (Jul 11, 2020)

*Metal Gear Solid: Portable Ops*







Oh my gosh I never knew that Para-Medic is playable character! She's one of the best MGS characters ever, glad that she returned in Portable Ops. 
Devs. haven't forgotten about breast physics so her boobs jiggle lol






Snake in Town. I really love this mission/level. Creepy atmosphere, cool level design and music.






Snake doing his best: sneaking, eavesdropping, stalking and stealing, ughm, I mean saving Soviet medic chicks.






Snake vs young Gray Fox. I had to use shield and meds in this boss battle.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 11, 2020)

dmc5 is wicked cool
and 120 fps is easy as pie for ulmb


----------



## SN2716057 (Jul 11, 2020)

A bit of Desperados III, GTA5, and back at Red Dead Redemption 2, testing various settings so I get more than 45fps. Also mods 





Spoiler: 3 more


----------



## Fizban (Jul 12, 2020)

You should definitely be able to get well over 45 fps. I'm averaging 60-70 on RDR 2 on my laptop. It's a very demanding game, but so long as you don't try and completely max it out it should play fine.

ie. Max settings at 1080P I average 33 fps. Lowest settings I average 128 fps. Mostly max settings, but with a few things lowered, I get around 70.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 12, 2020)

dmc5






change of character.damn,the summoner is even more badass.


----------



## SN2716057 (Jul 12, 2020)

Fizban said:


> You should definitely be able to get well over 45 fps. I'm averaging 60-70 on RDR 2 on my laptop. It's a very demanding game, but so long as you don't try and completely max it out it should play fine.
> 
> ie. Max settings at 1080P I average 33 fps. Lowest settings I average 128 fps. Mostly max settings, but with a few things lowered, I get around 70.


I currently play on everthing medium settings at 1080p and see around 100 fps average.


----------



## FremenDar666 (Jul 13, 2020)

Still ELITE: Dangerous. Nice milestone. Heh.





HOTAS hopefully soon.


----------



## Fizban (Jul 13, 2020)

SN2716057 said:


> I currently play on everthing medium settings at 1080p and see around 100 fps average.



Its recommendations aren't always great, but I wound up just settling for the settings geforce experience recommended, gets about 70 fps, and looks great.














I'd expect you probably will get a bit better performance than me with a 1080 TI, but should be relatively similar to my laptops 2070 Super.


----------



## SN2716057 (Jul 13, 2020)

Fizban said:


> Its recommendations aren't always great, but I wound up just settling for the settings geforce experience recommended, gets about 70 fps, and looks great.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Yeah Nvidia hasn't always been that accurate but I'll try it out. Thanks!


----------



## Chomiq (Jul 13, 2020)

November started in P4G, level 75 now. Have to grind some more but I already have pretty powerful personas.


----------



## Kanan (Jul 13, 2020)

Nearly finished with MechWarrior 5, game was good beyond what I expected, really great mech simulation - missions are designed well as well, mostly, campaign is good too, even if it has a slow start. Action in this game, I mean, if someone loves explosions, this game has exceedingly many of those.

If someone is interested in some gameplay videos, I have uploaded two of them today:
















(I'm not a youtuber, just some guy who uploads videos for friends)


----------



## Calmmo (Jul 14, 2020)

Playing Darksiders 3 atm, not enjoying it a whole lot but it's a short enough game..
Gonna give Death Stranding PC a shot once it's unlocked, then Ghost of Tsushima (hopefully its gonna be good tho im not too sure considering how generic Infamous 2nd son was with its open world stuff)


----------



## Chomiq (Jul 14, 2020)

Calmmo said:


> Playing Darksiders 3 atm, not enjoying it a whole lot but it's a short enough game..
> Gonna give Death Stranding PC a shot once it's unlocked, then Ghost of Tsushima (hopefully its gonna be good tho im not too sure considering how generic Infamous 2nd son was with its open world stuff)


I have high hopes when it comes to Ghosts but I haven't played their earlier games so I guess I'll wait for reviews. That whole feudal Japan setting is right up my alley.


----------



## SN2716057 (Jul 14, 2020)

RDR2 with above 60fps gameplay at 1440p, I still had to tweak the Nvidia optimal settings.





Spoiler: 2 on horse back + 1 full moon















Spoiler: Current settings


















And a bit of trucking in GTA5



Holding up traffic


----------



## r.h.p (Jul 14, 2020)

im still pl;aying suriving mars with elon and grimes heh
check this fitne4ss freak MJorden shot ....


----------



## Sithaer (Jul 14, 2020)

Calmmo said:


> Playing Darksiders 3 atm, not enjoying it a whole lot but it's a short enough game..
> Gonna give Death Stranding PC a shot once it's unlocked, then Ghost of Tsushima (hopefully its gonna be good tho im not too sure considering how generic Infamous 2nd son was with its open world stuff)



I liked Darksiders 3 quite a lot once I got trough the first 2-3 hours of the game and unlocked better gear and such, will do a second playthrough one day.



cucker tarlson said:


> dmc5
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea, I think I liked the gameplay with V the most even if a summoner idea in DMC was a bit weird a first.


----------



## FremenDar666 (Jul 14, 2020)

ELITE: DANGEROUS still. Type-6 whichever. Now it's saying Ship too Large for many delivery missions. Well, yeah. Am at 96 hours so far.
No idea why the Faction rank doesn't go up. Might need to do faction missions.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 15, 2020)

gotta get back to gta


----------



## Calmmo (Jul 15, 2020)

Death Stranding - DLSS causes a lot of stuttering. Disabled and all good. Looks ok, some distant aliasing with and without DLSS, heard MFAA works via CP, might try that next.


----------



## Kanan (Jul 15, 2020)

Calmmo said:


> Death Stranding - DLSS causes a lot of stuttering. Disabled and all good. Looks ok, some distant aliasing with and without DLSS, heard MFAA works via CP, might try that next.


So much about the greatly hyped DLSS.   have fun, dude.


----------



## aadarsh_2000 (Jul 15, 2020)

PUBG Mobile only currently.


----------



## Kanan (Jul 15, 2020)

aadarsh_2000 said:


> PUBG Mobile only currently.


Mario Kart Tour on phone. Funny little game. Seriously? I just downloaded Gears of War Ultimate Win 10 Edition, can't wait to test it out!


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 15, 2020)

Calmmo said:


> Death Stranding - DLSS causes a lot of stuttering. Disabled and all good. Looks ok, some distant aliasing with and without DLSS, heard MFAA works via CP, might try that next.


you got the dlss driver ? not seen any video mentioning it. including a 30 minute video from digital foundry


----------



## Calmmo (Jul 15, 2020)

From a quick google it seems a lot of others do. Someone claimed rolling back drivers fixed his stutters.
I'm not gonna play a lot anyway, Ghost of Tsushima is out in 2 days. Hopefully a driver/game patch will be out by then. DLSS at 1440p quality gives a lot of aliasing too, native gives better image quality (tho i suppose some nvidia CP sharpening might fix the upscaled look) and doesn't have as much aliasing with TAA on.
I've seen the videos claiming DLSS is magic etc, maybe at 4k. At 1440p native is far better.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 15, 2020)

Calmmo said:


> From a quick google it seems a lot of others do. Someone claimed rolling back drivers fixed his stutters.
> I'm not gonna play a lot anyway, Ghost of Tsushima is out in 2 days. Hopefully a driver/game patch will be out by then. DLSS at 1440p quality gives a lot of aliasing too, native gives better image quality (tho i suppose some nvidia CP sharpening might fix the upscaled look) and doesn't have as much aliasing with TAA on.
> I've seen the videos claiming DLSS is magic etc, maybe at 4k. At 1440p native is far better.


21:45








seems like ryzen + dlss 2.0 combination is doing that

in this video dlss 2.0 frametime performance appears even better than native on 9900k


----------



## Calmmo (Jul 15, 2020)

Nah stutters and aliasing were from DLSS. No stutters @ native.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 15, 2020)

yup.that's why I said ryzen+dlss like DF are running in that video.


----------



## Calmmo (Jul 15, 2020)

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/DeathStranding/comments/hr3wbf

DF is a wealth of misinformation about PC hardware, they are quick to place the blame on Ryzen as they have multiple times in past.
You can see people with intel are having issues. It's not an AMD bad thing.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 15, 2020)

*PLEASE TAKE NOTE*

This threas is called 'What are you playing?'

Please stop arguing about performance issues and move on. If you need to discuss a specific game and how to best to work around the hardware problems, please, do so in a new thread.


----------



## metalfiber (Jul 16, 2020)

Finished The Last of Us 2 and then the 1st one too and it's DLC.  The series as a whole is in my top 5. Game 2 improves the stealth tactics and combat. The graphics are amazing seeing that it's played on very old hardware. The story?.....It's not just a story of revenge. Unless your numb, this game will be an emotional roller coaster. The first one had a good story to it too. Both has some of the best acting in voice and direction in a video game. The 2nd one pissed me off so bad at one point i wanted to suicide the character or just quit playing all together. The game play prevailed and i kelp playing. Then started to understand and even like the character. It's just a story that's deeper and one can learn to look at all 3 sides of a coin if you let it. After i finished the 1st i started two again as a new game plus that's how good it is IMHO. I've already uncovered new ways of doing combat. I wiped out 10 enemies with one brick. I stirred up a nest of infected and they attacked the humans...good fun. I've also found that oh, sht run room and other things.

I gots me a participation trophy. 





Not to be glib about it or is that gib?...oh well.




Cure for a pandemic. Everybody gets a months supply, a case of tater chips and then sit back and play video games for that month.








As we all are gamers, we know how to make it to the next level and wearing a mask might just help you, your family and mine make it to the next level.


----------



## Cvrk (Jul 18, 2020)

Finished Dragon Age Inquisition....and





She Will Hurt Them - don't play it, cuz I have and it's not good.


----------



## SN2716057 (Jul 18, 2020)

Skyrim. I normally don't do achievement hunting but I only need 2 more for 100% and then my character can finally sleep forever.


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 19, 2020)

Just about finished one ending of The Witcher 3. Although to be fair, I've only finished one ending in the first two games as well LOL


----------



## robot zombie (Jul 19, 2020)

Picked Control back up to try out the DLC... STILL just getting to it. I keep doing more playthroughs because I've realized that this game's world is endlessly fascinating to me. I keep finding new secret areas and figuring new things out. The Jungian stuff runs deeper than it seems, and the whole universe runs on non-euclidean logic. There's a certain satisfaction when what presents as incomprehensible starts making sense. You feel like you're going crazy, but it feels right. The way all of these bizarre things line up is a real treat. There is so much depth to the world... things seem arbitrary but if you go in thinking everything has meaning, but maybe you can't grasp it yet, it's insanely intricate and thoughtfully constructed. It's a world wherein there is another side to literally everything and an untold story, manifesting through your own thoughts... which ties in great to Jung's work, which often delved into matters of a separate unconscious reality that can mix with the conscious, observable one. Reality itself changes by what you choose to observe in Control's world. It's fucking nuts to think about so many of the little things in this game, I'm telling you. I want to write about it, but the more I learn, the harder it gets to break down.

I think if I played all of the remedy games I could write a book about thier universe... but it draws on so much that's also a scholastic research project requiring real citations. At first I thought it was just a bunch of stuff designed to confuse like "Oooo, so mystical." but I've realized that it actually wants to and can be understood. It just gets your mind going in different ways than is normal.

The entire universe of the game is about logic. In our world, we use binary logic in order to hash out an objective reality. The logic we use in order figure literally everything out has only two states: true and false. Ones and zeros. Even more complex logic is fundamentally built this way. But Control's logic is different, with dozens of potential logical states. This makes it appear completely illogical, but it's actually just a completely alien logic to modern humans, that can be somewhat understood with repeated exposure. It's a mashup between matters of science and the arcane. Happily treading where traditional human logic fails to elicit any sense of reliable comprehension. Rubbing up against the hard limits of our physical senses and cognitive perception... of what we can perceive and consolidate. Sort of like how you can't see the true form of a 4d geometric figure, but also more than that... down to the conception of what the figure is and the logic that makes it so. Just realizing this changes how you make sense of everything in the game, and suddenly there are an overwhelming number of possibilities to explore... and the crazy thing is, they actually go somewhere?

I'm also totally enamored with the level design and art direction. The layouts and use of brutalist and surrealist architectural principles is very studied, so that the whole of the oldest house encapsulates every school of those styles. It's just such a great mix of satisfying geometry... all of these pillars, monoliths, and impossibly tall ceilings. Big spaces going into illogically small spaces. Rooms that shouldn't connect. Elevators that actually move sideways, or diagonally. It all follows the ethos of the world to a T. I especially appreciate the choices in color and lighting. That alone makes every area distinct and navigable... the way the section things off is seamless, but keeps it properly grand and sprawling. The Oldest House is alive and by design it feels that way. Now, when I say it is alive... it's not alive like you or I, but rather more like a tree. Anybody familiar with Yggdrasil? That's The Oldest House. Like, literally.

The material work and the meshes that go along is probably my favorite. They have at least a couple dozen forms of concrete and they all just feel right. There's a lot of art in the mixing of different materials and textures. No matter where you look, it is very appealing and compositionally sound. All of these creative marriages of different metals, papers, plastics, textiles, stone, woods, paints... a lot of studying buildings was involved in that. It's meticulous work and it shows. Not a single one is just there. They all look very plausible and realistic, but also a bit realer than real... like an impressionist rendering with real-life detail interpolated back in. Like how your mind would fill in the blanks for a cartoon image. So the concrete looks soo much like actual concrete that it's both more and less. Everything appears as the essence of what it is. It's something so hard to pin down in art, but you know it when you feel it. These materials just make the whole game look like a painting. This is what you get when you know the limitations of realism with your rendering engine and start getting creative. Even the shimmer artifacts can be considered as part of the material... or at least they seem to have been designed with that limitation in mind. Rather than avoiding it, they try to work it in. And for the most part I think it works!

Not to mention, the RT reflections are actually worth seeing. They work them into the materials and art design down to thier core. These materials need them to look how they're supposed to. This is a game that was made for RT GI and reflections, and it really shows. I cannot play with any of them turned off now. I was one of those people who thought it was just a gimmick at first, but Control makes a good case for how what RT can do actually broadens artistic horizons when it comes to the sorts of imagery that can be created. There are so many points where it makes the whole scene better than most things I've seen. Reflections aren't just for windows and puddles. No. Everything you see is reflective to some degree, and Remedy applies RT reflections that way. So it often drastically alters the appearances of nearly every material. I love what they did with it.

I've figured out a good way to run all of the RT effects on a 2060 at 1080p, too. What I've done is turn down most of the graphical settings, save for LODs and texture quality. Global reflections for instance, does nothing with surface reflections turned on. The shadow and volumetric settings have little visual impact, but significant performance penalties. The RT effects make a much more dramatic difference. All of them. Any regular thing you can turn down for an RT effect tends to be worth it.

I do not use DLSS. I just find that it looks cartoony and certain materials get weird. It gives that poster art look to all of the edges. It just has this black, pop-out grit that I can't stand. The game already has temporal-itis. Don't need anything adding more artifacts. I know that shimmer turns people off already. I actually just drop the render res to 768p and let the 4x MSAA take care of the jaggies. I don't know what's in the sauce (it has a couple FPS hit on average too,) but tossing very gentle ReShade lumasharpening on top results in an image that barely looks different from native 1080p. And it holds 60fps everywhere. Wholly superior to DLSS IMO. The fidelity obviously takes a hit, but the visual art itself fully comes through. 3rd person games just get away with upscaling more easily, I think. The right post processing can make it work well.

A small sample. Which is which?

Figure A




Figure B






Spoiler: answer



Figure A: 768p upscaled w MSAA 4x and lumasharpen
Figure B: Native 1080; w MSAA 4x

Edges generally don't suffer. Very fine edges like fences take a hit with upscaling. But the main difference is in the shadows and anything brought by RT or screen space tricks looking a little grainier, because obviously they are calculating fewer pixels. In gameplay, it's almost impossible to spot... as again, the game is full of temporal shimmer anyway. You see it in screenshots, but with movement it blends into the artifacts already brought in by the engine.

I'll put it this way... I play at 768, but when I screenshot I tend to bump back up to 1080 native. But half of the time I forget to switch up, so I've got probably 100 768 screenshots mixed in. And I can't for the life of me tell which are 768 and which are 1080


----------



## SN2716057 (Jul 20, 2020)

@*robot zombie*
The Shadows on Figure B look a bit more realistic, not as grainy as on A. But it's hard to tell.


----------



## robot zombie (Jul 20, 2020)

SN2716057 said:


> @*robot zombie*
> The Shadows on Figure B look a bit more realistic, not as grainy as on A. But it's hard to tell.


You got it. That's pretty much the most noticeable part with the scaling. Much easier to see in darker areas. In the few places where godrays are used you will also pixelation, same reason as shadows... lower resolution means fewer pixels and thus lower relative accuracy. This is pretty rare to spot - they don't use those types of light or shadows often, and they look terrible even with settings maxed, so no huge loss.

Still images show it more clearly, but when you're looking around with the camera it becomes a lot tougher to spot - because of how the engine handles screen space stuff (even without the RT) and perhaps some sort of TAA, you've always got a lot of shimmer going on where luminance shifts. Color information gets lost at the extremes, too. There's a subtle, shifting banding, like the beginning of slight JPEG degradation. The other thing you will notice is jagginess in sequences of small straight lines running towards the horizon. Even normally, they jumble further off in the distance, but it's a bit more noticeable as you move... it forms bigger compound lines as details distort. Just something the engine already does badly, done a little worse.

To me it actually looks a bit like a camera running at an ISO close to what it can handle and still hold details. But that's where the difference is. You really only see that shimmer for what it is when the game is running. Each frame is a decent approximation of what should be there, but the individual frames make separate misses from one another, the artifacts alternate and so even though you still see grain, it tricks your brain into thinking its more cohesive... like, you don't perceive those holes in shadows and such.

Can't avoid that at all with this game, it's how it renders. Both GI and contact shadows also worsen it. The SSR and SSIL used by default are still less accurate than the RT options... they just hide it better by rendering less. But it also so happens that the accuracy loss from lower-res up-scaling of RT-rendered shadows and illumination gets sort of hidden under the game's natural temporal artifacts. Compared to what the engine already does to distort the images, the added distortion from RT and scaling is minor. When you're moving the camera, you can't really see that clear grain like in those screenshots, because the 'open' spots in the grain not only keep shifting but also get smeared across frames. You sense kind of a vague harshness, but it's hard to acquiesce. I'd describe it as ethereal crawling. Certain shadows and light sources just wind up looking just a little blotchier than normal. The important thing to me is that there aren't obvious pixelated edges to them, which there typically aren't. If anything the whole image winds up slightly blurry with the RT artifacts, even at 1080 native. Bit of an 'electron cloud' effect. It still looks like a gradient, but you know there are particles moving really fast across it. You just can't see them.

Even though color/light graduations wind up looking slightly grainier, I still think it's worth it to have an image with the added drama and depth their RT suite adds. It adds a ton of ambiance, even where there aren't obvious reflections surfaces still pick up light from everything, shadows appear in new places and blend perfectly into corners and other perpendicular spots, making everything look cohesive in ways I've never seen in a game. The fact that its not uniform kind of makes it much more convincing. You go back and things just look starkly video-gamey. Maybe I'm sensitive but it's really jarring and dramatic to see the difference after you've been playing with it on. In practice, the RT effects make the whole image look fuzzier no matter what. It's unavoidable. But if we're talking realism and plausibility, I'd say that both A and B take it much further than it goes without those effects. The game already looks fuzzy anyway. The difference between those two and the difference between either one and nothing are worlds apart. The upscaling is a minor downtick compared to no RT at all, though native res does look cleaner overall. I simply take option A because option B means steady 45fps with motion blur 

It's playable but kind of headache-inducing. If next gen brings even this level of visual performance up to something like 1440/60 I'd be a happy camper. It already looks great with this game, even with the base engine's flaws. It just needs to run better to look and feel its best. It's like 90%. This is still the game I would reccomend to people who've bought RTX cards but never bothered much with the RT. It shows everything that RT can offer in a consistent and artistic way... and with some caveats can be run at 1080p on the lowest-tier RTX card without looking like garbage. Maybe not at it's best in general fidelity, but you still get significant improvements to the image. Perfect smoothness isn't the end-all be-all of a rendering that feels real. It feels realer with grain and fuzz than squeaky clean with less accurate/dynamic lighting behavior. I wouldn't bother taking the hits otherwise!

I shoulda captured native 1080 with no RT, too. Maybe I can go back and do that, though that area doesn't show what really most shines. It's places where the hiss has corrupted, or places with dramatic lighting and lots of different materials that really show it. But a lot of it is in the dynamic across frames. The way that light behaves as you traverse with ever changing angles. It's like a magic illusion. When you see it in motion the impact is undeniable and for me, surprisingly hard to walk away from. I played the whole game at 45 FPS once just to have it, and 45 FPS actually sort of hurts me


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 20, 2020)

I should finish FF II (iOS) but I'm grinding


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 20, 2020)

been playing alot of games, 
mostly mobile, one PC game i play is Dragon Nest, SEA server. 
mobile games I'm focused now is Girls Frontline, and Arknights.

lots of events on all three games, almost no time to play


----------



## robot zombie (Jul 20, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> I should finish FF II (iOS) but I'm grinding
> 
> View attachment 162684


That is my eternal problem with older FF games... though for me the worst one is SNES FF3. Though when I say 'worst' I mean, I love that game. There are a million different ways to kick ass in those games... and in classic RPG fashion, it all starts with grinding.  Gotta do it before you progress at a lot of points or you lose out on using the strats that open up! It always gets me with that creeping feeling of missing out if I don't put in the work. Other times it's just vital to progressing at all, and you... don't really get a warning. Developers just weren't nice like that, I guess. I remember the collective wisdom with all of those traditional 2D FF games always being "Grind more than you think you need to."


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 20, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> That is my eternal problem with older FF games... though for me the worst one is SNES FF3. Though when I say 'worst' I mean, I love that game. There are a million different ways to kick ass in those games... and in classic RPG fashion, it all starts with grinding.  Gotta do it before you progress at a lot of points or you lose out on using the strats that open up! It always gets me with that creeping feeling of missing out if I don't put in the work. Other times it's just vital to progressing at all, and you... don't really get a warning. Developers just weren't nice like that, I guess. I remember the collective wisdom with all of those traditional 2D FF games always being "Grind more than you think you need to."


Exactly. FF VI was hella hard like you said, we Europeans just say it as FF VI like it is, weird how they named FFIV as II and VI as III for US. Probably because they were the second and third FFs released there... VII was the first international one. 

I also started VIII remastered on PC few days ago, and this time, NO grinding!  I think I've never played it that way..


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 20, 2020)

Cvrk said:


> View attachment 162515
> View attachment 162516
> View attachment 162517
> View attachment 162518
> ...



Dude. SPOILER TAGS.

I'm putting you on ignore next time.... seriously. Its not like they're good screens either or anything, but most certainly annoying af. That's fine if its one pic. But not TEN.



robot zombie said:


> Picked Control back up to try out the DLC... STILL just getting to it. I keep doing more playthroughs because I've realized that this game's world is endlessly fascinating to me. I keep finding new secret areas and figuring new things out. The Jungian stuff runs deeper than it seems, and the whole universe runs on non-euclidean logic. There's a certain satisfaction when what presents as incomprehensible starts making sense. You feel like you're going crazy, but it feels right. The way all of these bizarre things line up is a real treat. There is so much depth to the world... things seem arbitrary but if you go in thinking everything has meaning, but maybe you can't grasp it yet, it's insanely intricate and thoughtfully constructed. It's a world wherein there is another side to literally everything and an untold story, manifesting through your own thoughts... which ties in great to Jung's work, which often delved into matters of a separate unconscious reality that can mix with the conscious, observable one. Reality itself changes by what you choose to observe in Control's world. It's fucking nuts to think about so many of the little things in this game, I'm telling you. I want to write about it, but the more I learn, the harder it gets to break down.
> 
> I think if I played all of the remedy games I could write a book about thier universe... but it draws on so much that's also a scholastic research project requiring real citations. At first I thought it was just a bunch of stuff designed to confuse like "Oooo, so mystical." but I've realized that it actually wants to and can be understood. It just gets your mind going in different ways than is normal.
> 
> ...



A has black crush and B does not. Would opt for B as better.


----------



## gen_angry (Jul 20, 2020)

Wife and I are currently pretty into Raft. She likes to cook/garden while I hunt/clear out islands.


----------



## robot zombie (Jul 20, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> A has black crush and B does not. Would opt for B as better.


Definitely, but A runs at 60FPS at all times while B runs at... eh, 35-55? Good eye though! That's exactly what I was seeing, too. That's the global illumination. It also seems to be the most taxing, and will probably be the most challenging to get more accuracy from. It's pretty much just at the point of being viable. It's really inaccurate compared to the reflections. Many times you can see the lack of depth outright. Other times it only really comes out with upscaling from lower res. So they got it doing *juuuust* enough.

Honestly, there is a ton of info lost with the RT turned on. I'd wager that you lose much more visual information by turning it on at native res than you lose by then bumping the res down. It varies from scene to scene. But I find in gameplay I'm much more likely to notice when lighting and shadows behave more naturally than some jaggy edges or poor color depth in shadows and transition regions. The former is something you can still plainly see while you play.  There are some spots where it becomes really obvious... it looks bedazzled. But all in all the detail loss is still worth it to me. The deeper, more natural image with grain leaves a strong impression than the cleaner, more detailed one with less believable lighting behavior.

I've developed a different attitude towards it. At first I would see stuff like that and eventually think "This stuff looks crazy but I can't do those artifacts anymore." And then I'd turn it off and wind up seeing similar stuff elsewhere, from the traditional screen space effects. And I would go back and forth between RT and not until eventually it clicked and I started thinking of it like I do music. I don't care how perfect the mix is if the song is lacking feeling. I'd take the more heartfelt song on cassette any day. The one where every note counts and nothing is just slapped on. Ideally maybe one day you get the song on the cassette as a FLAC taken straight from the original master. But until then I'm stuck with option A.

It's not nearly as good as it needs to be yet, but for now it's a happy compromise.


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 20, 2020)

Semi-OT: gotta love how 980 Ti runs games with 4K, I have a 1080p screen (cancelled the 4K order), but with DSR playing with 4K is possible.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 20, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> I don't care how perfect the mix is if the song is lacking feeling. I'd take the more heartfelt song on cassette any day.



This, in a nutshell is the very difference between games with soul and those lacking. The latter might tick all the boxes and still be a completely horrible experience. Example? Any Ubisoft open world game... Shameless Tetris copies. Yet another survival-building Minecraft-y copy with EVEN MORE OPTIONS. In fact... most copied concepts apply. Smart devs make a shameless copy and then add their own twist. They know what's up, you can never be totally original, but you can certainly add some personal sauce.

But as you might have also noticed... a song is also about the time and place of hearing it. Even the scent of the air while listening to it. They all get engraved in your memory and anytime you hear that again, you also get all those associations.

An example... World of Warcraft. I played vanilla when I was much younger and I very much remember playing Alliance in the 10-20 level region around Stormwind. It was Spring, with those perfect, beautiful, chilly yet warm mornings it can have. Window open, skipping school... farming... those were the days  Unconsciously, anytime I play any sort of level grind, I sort of remember that very feeling and that perfect marriage between a super fun pastime and perfect weather. Its really weird how that works, but somehow a part of me keeps looking around to repeat that sort of experience, with something super grindy yet totally refreshing and new. Haven't found it. 

BTW... I'm saving Control for whenever I can put that RT to work on it. Don't want to spoil it yet for myself... I did learn you only get one shot at that 'first' experience.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 20, 2020)

I'm tempted to get back into Control which I abandoned for The Division 1 and 2. I probably will when I finally acquire a weapon powerful enough to get through a mission on 'challenging' difficulty.
These two games are a marvel of intricate design, with Div 2's Washington being a green and very different place to snowy New York.


----------



## uco73 (Jul 20, 2020)

Hello to everyone! I'm new here and I'm glad to be here. I am old gamer. Can't stop playing games like Dead Space, Dead Space 2, Alien: Isolation, Silent Hill 2, Cry of Fear, Medal of Honor Allied Assault, Call of Duty 2, Colin McRae serial, F1 serial, Left 4 Dead, Left 4 Dead 2 and many more.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 20, 2020)

uco73 said:


> Hello to everyone! I'm new here and I'm glad to be here. I am old gamer. Can't stop playing games like Dead Space, Dead Space 2, Alien: Isolation, Silent Hill 2, Cry of Fear, Medal of Honor Allied Assault, Call of Duty 2, Colin McRae serial, F1 serial, Left 4 Dead, Left 4 Dead 2 and many more.


Dead Space really gave me the creeps and Alien Isolation? I spent most of the three years in and out of the game spent under my desk. Still one of the best games ever made though.


----------



## Sithaer (Jul 20, 2020)

uco73 said:


> Hello to everyone! I'm new here and I'm glad to be here. I am old gamer. Can't stop playing games like Dead Space, Dead Space 2, Alien: Isolation, Silent Hill 2, Cry of Fear, Medal of Honor Allied Assault, Call of Duty 2, Colin McRae serial, F1 serial, Left 4 Dead, Left 4 Dead 2 and many more.



Welcome here! 

I'm not a big fan of horror games but Dead Space even I liked, great games. _'should re play them one day really' _

Alien Isolation is something I'm interested in but I'm yet to try, probably it will be too much for my nerves.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 20, 2020)

Sithaer said:


> Welcome here!
> 
> I'm not a big fan of horror games but Dead Space even I liked, great games. _'should re play them one day really' _
> 
> Alien Isolation is something I'm interested in but I'm yet to try, probably it will be too much for my nerves.


Never has a game got me palpitating so much. Often, I'd just shut the game down and play something else.
Don't want to put you off though


----------



## SN2716057 (Jul 20, 2020)

Yes, finally done with Skyrim. I had to kill half the population in several cities to get the 11 vampire perks achievement but it was worth it  




edit: forgot a word


----------



## Sithaer (Jul 21, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Never has a game got me palpitating so much. Often, I'd just shut the game down and play something else.
> Don't want to put you off though



Yeah exactly why I'm avoiding it. 
Even Dead Space had moments when I was like, uh just reach the next damn checkpoint them I'm off for today.
But sometimes I can be masochistic and deal with such if I like the rest of the game.

When I was an elementary school kid, Clive Barker's Undying put such an impression on me that I avoided horror games for a very long time. _'that thing scared the heck out of me as a kid'_


----------



## Drone (Jul 21, 2020)

Completed MGS Portable Ops. Now it's time for MGS *Peace Walker*






Snaaaaaaaaaaaaake






It's annoying that they removed crawling and stalking but they added crouch walking. Kinda pointless, enemies can hear you crouch walk, while in PO they could never hear you stalk.
If you wear sneaking suit you don't even need to walk, just sprint everywhere they won't hear you anyway.






I miss human boss battles, unlike all other MGS games all bosses here are manned or unmanned mechs/drones/robots, meh.






Other than that everything else is just right, beautiful graphics cool level design, nice physics. I really enjoy PW, less than PO but enjoy nonetheless. I miss MPO cartoon art style.






Decided to switch from sneaking to kill 'em all strategy but was punished for that lol. Game gives you tons of weapons but punishes you for killing, you lose GMP and Heroism points.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 21, 2020)

DMC5
spent all my points on health upgrades for the panther and bird
no orbs left for learning combos,only got to practise them in the void
still spectacular


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 21, 2020)

Finished FF II on phone. It's just insane how Blood Sword works on the last boss, hits 5k+...

Edit: Ah, there's the Soul of Rebirth "dlc" which was unlocked after completion


----------



## Fangio1951 (Jul 21, 2020)

Finally took the plunge and am starting - Stellaris....should be interesting


----------



## metalfiber (Jul 22, 2020)

The story in the Last of Us 2 really stirred up a hornet's nest of bad reviews. The place in the game where i said "it really pissed me off and i wanted to quit" in a earlier post. Apparently people has quit at that point and gave the game a bad review based in that emotionally filled moment...just keep playing till you'll find the motive behind the act. Revenge takes more than a eye and tooth. What i hate about games i really like is when they end, because you know the next game most likely wont be as good. I started and  finished Devil May Cry 5 i got from Steam's summer sale. It's ok but i liked Code Vein better. I just started DOOM Eternal i got on sale too.

Freaks on a leash. Soon to be off the leash...good fun.








I don't know why i started to sing to myself "How much is that doggie in the window?"




Should i jump?...




Yes, i should...




I return this nightmare, I will find you
Sleepless, cloaked in despair, I'm behind you
Man has made me oh so strong
Blurring lines of right and wrong
Far too late for frail amends
Now it's come to sweet revenge
Desperate hands
That lose control
Have no mercy on your soul
You ask forgiveness, I give you sweet revenge


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 22, 2020)

getting better


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 23, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> getting better
> View attachment 163059
> View attachment 163058




... "Savage" ? yikes. What's next, "Mental" and "Rad"?  I thought S was for Stylish or something


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 23, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> ... "Savage" ? yikes. What's next, "Mental" and "Rad"?  I thought S was for Stylish or something


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 23, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> View attachment 163125



Hahahaha okay fair enough


----------



## Sithaer (Jul 23, 2020)

Done with my Moze TVHM playthrough in Borderlands 3 so now I'm taking a break from the game for a while. _'played it a lot lately'_

Following this topic reminded me that this game exist _'SW Battlefront 2'_ and that I did not play a Star Wars themed game in, uh no idea since when but its a long time. 





Only playing the Story mode, not interested in any multiplayer.
Not expecting much but its a fun change, game still looks pretty good and runs ~ well even maxed out.


----------



## Brandenburg (Jul 23, 2020)

close combat:cross of iron w/pacific mod..  somehow my custom campaign became unbalanced..ill tweak the points later..  been meaning to edit the files for this campaign too but lazy.. mainly the team files and maybe the soldier files so the campaign plays a certain more realistic way


----------



## Brandenburg (Jul 24, 2020)

Mechwarrior V..  I really like some aspects of the game and not a fan of other features.. overall, its a good game imo though


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 24, 2020)

good ol' odyssey
cant get enough of this game


----------



## purecain (Jul 25, 2020)

Same here im playing assasins creed Odyssey DLC2 Atlantis 








wait till you play the DLC's.... They are epic!!!! BTW the video contains the F word just in case your at work watching the clip.


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 25, 2020)

RE3 9nd time.... I'll start the 10th time tomorrow  At least I got an achievement!


----------



## sam_86314 (Jul 25, 2020)

My dad got me into Magic: The Gathering Arena. I've played normal MTG for 11 years and he's played since the mid 90s. I initially dismissed this game as a microtransaction-laden F2P nightmare, but it's actually decent. I've been playing it for a while without spending any real-world money, and I have a decent deck.

Got this completely stupid win today...






Opponent had a blue-white healing deck against my black-white healing deck. They got me down to 5 health before my deck started working, and then this happened...

Card they tried to use before I won was "Warrant" which puts a blocking creature card on top of its owner's library.


----------



## purecain (Jul 25, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> RE3 9nd time.... I'll start the 10th time tomorrow  At least I got an achievement!
> 
> View attachment 163427


heres my playthrough of RE3 Remake... Really enjoyed it... i never checked the video though, just hjad a look and the quality is not as i would of liked it and the sound isnt in sync by 7 minutes in... wierd, i just checked in the video editor and the sound file is in sync. WTF anyone know whats going on... ^^ When i play it back on youtube the sound is back in sync... i'll keep my eye out for the explanation.








RE2 Remake is here as well
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLvBfP00xzePfNiG_8OHsNEXjZY7zQ7sNz


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 25, 2020)

sam_86314 said:


> My dad got me into Magic: The Gathering Arena. I've played normal MTG for 11 years and he's played since the mid 90s. I initially dismissed this game as a microtransaction-laden F2P nightmare, but it's actually decent. I've been playing it for a while without spending any real-world money, and I have a decent deck.
> 
> Got this completely stupid win today...
> 
> ...



Mtga is great. If you play frequently the season pass thing is quite alright, you earn back about 2/3rd of the investment which can go into your next pass. I had my last one for free, kinda, and it dripfeeds you boosters and gold all the time.


----------



## Sithaer (Jul 25, 2020)

After that short sidetracking with Battlefront 2_ 'already finished the story' _I'm back to my planned games/playlist.





Grabbed Life is Strange 1 on GoG during the summer sale for 4 Euro so its time for a second playthrough.
Played it around 2+ years ago but I messed up certain things and this time I want do some stuff differently. _'heres hoping I won't cause even bigger of a mess '_

Its one of the few games that left me thinking/empty feeling after I was done with it.
Obviously I can't have the first playthrough experience back but it should be fun/interesting anyway.

I did try LiS 2 demo and considered buying it during sales but I'm really not sure, after trying the demo it just felt weird not playing with Chloe or Max. _'probably I'm just biased, game could be good tho'_


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 25, 2020)

Sithaer said:


> I did try LiS 2 demo and considered buying it during sales but I'm really not sure, after trying the demo it just felt weird not playing with Chloe or Max. _'probably I'm just biased, game could be good tho'_


A hella bad disappointment after LiS and BtS... not a bad game but not as good as the previous ones. Trust me when I have this nickname.


----------



## Sithaer (Jul 25, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> A hella bad disappointment after LiS and BtS... not a bad game but not as good as the previous ones. Trust me when I have this nickname.



Yea I thought about tagging you for _'opinions' _but I didn't want to bother.
I guess I will give it a chance one day when I have nothing 'better' to play+its on a serious sale.


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 25, 2020)

Sithaer said:


> Yea I thought about tagging you but I didn't want to bother.
> I guess I will give it a chance one day when I have nothing 'better' to play+its on a serious sale.


I bought the first episode myself, got a season pass as a donate. Too much political shit in a game, I don't like politics in my games..

But if you want to live a tale through two brothers which bond is hella strong, I recommend it. It's not a bad game, it's just not as good as the previous ones..


----------



## Sithaer (Jul 25, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> I bought the first episode myself, got a season pass as a donate. Too much political shit in a game, I don't like politics in my games..



I see, well I don't like politics anywhere-period. _'unless its making fun of it'_
So then it goes way back on my priority list.. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 25, 2020)

Sithaer said:


> I see, well I don't like politics anywhere-period. _'unless its making fun of it'_
> So then it goes way back on my priority list.. Thanks for the info.


If you can grab it from a sale or something, get it, but I just wouldn't get it at the full price (not Chloe!), I hope that there will be more shit with Max & Chloe, I've started again the fire of my love to the RE series! I fucking love RE3 remake even many says that it's nah. 

E: Here we go, I'll start 10th RE3 playthrough and I hope that it's a no death one... fucking hunters halal'd me thrice on my last playthrough.


----------



## Chomiq (Jul 25, 2020)

Finished Persona 4 Golden (technically), now to get through all the end game filler and cutscenes. Played on Hard, grinded to level 95 or something and rolled with the final bosses without any pre-planning, got through them on 2nd attempt (better to sacrifice one an debuff boss than risk losing all 4 characters from a buffed almighty attack). Gotta say, having 2 personas with insta-kill check on Darkness or Light really came in handy when it came to grinding.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 25, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> I hope that there will be more shit with Max & Chloe











						Tell Me Why on Steam
					

Tell Me Why is the multi-award winning episodic adventure game from Dontnod Entertainment in which twins use their supernatural bond to discover the truth of their troubled past.




					store.steampowered.com
				




Looks like they are going onto other narratives. No matter, I will play it when it comes out!


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 25, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> Tell Me Why on Steam
> 
> 
> Tell Me Why is the multi-award winning episodic adventure game from Dontnod Entertainment in which twins use their supernatural bond to discover the truth of their troubled past.
> ...


Same here, as a LiS fan it's a must..


----------



## purecain (Jul 26, 2020)

Played the next episode of Assasins creed: Atlantis 







and cod: Warzone had a rough night... lol


----------



## Rahnak (Jul 26, 2020)

Have been playing Hollow Knight. Just beat Soul Master after a couple of tries. Challenging games aren't really my cup of tea, but it's been fun.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 26, 2020)

wish dmc5 had more variety in level design
it's a dope game tho,especially the boss fights


Spoiler: pic












cowabunga


----------



## Hexa (Jul 27, 2020)

Rainbow six siege, i like absolutely nothing about it and is till play it.
well, that isnt the complete truth, but the game just doesn't work the way it is intended so often, that it makes you mad


----------



## Super XP (Jul 27, 2020)

Completed *RAGE 2* and completed *Metro Exodus* twice. 
Now can't wait for *S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2*   And a ZEN3 + RDNA2 GPU...


----------



## Hexa (Jul 27, 2020)

Super XP said:


> Completed *RAGE 2* and completed *Metro Exodus* twice.
> Now can't wait for *S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2*   And a ZEN3 + RDNA2 GPU...


Hell yeah, RDNA2 is gonna be sick, i bought a high resolution monitor in anticipation, but running ultrawide qhd with 100 hz on a 960 in the meantime is a pain in the ass


----------



## Super XP (Jul 27, 2020)

Hexa said:


> Hell yeah, RDNA2 is gonna be sick, i bought a high resolution monitor in anticipation, but running ultrawide qhd with 100 hz on a 960 in the meantime is a pain in the ass


Oh nice,


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 27, 2020)

Super XP said:


> Completed *RAGE 2* and completed *Metro Exodus* twice.
> Now can't wait for *S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2*   And a ZEN3 + RDNA2 GPU...


how was rage2 as far as open world repetitiveness ?
I'd like to get that but don't want another far cry type experience.

discover new area,climb the tower,clear the outpost,hunt an animal,find hostages,repeat 20 times.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 27, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> If you can grab it from a sale or something, get it, but I just wouldn't get it at the full price (not Chloe!), I hope that there will be more shit with Max & Chloe, I've started again the fire of my love to the RE series! I fucking love RE3 remake even many says that it's nah.
> 
> E: Here we go, I'll start 10th RE3 playthrough and I hope that it's a no death one... fucking hunters halal'd me thrice on my last playthrough.


How does RE3 compare to RE2? The recent remakes, I mean.
I've done one play through of RE2 and was gripped. Loved the puzzles and it wasn't as scary as I was expecting.


----------



## purecain (Jul 27, 2020)

RE3 is just much shorter. Same quality as RE2.
@cucker tarlson Rage 2 is here if you want to take a look. 








Brilliant game. Its like a higher quality Far Cry type experiance. You fight a few giant bosses. i enjoyed it.


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 27, 2020)

Yeah, RE3 can be beaten under 2 hours pretty easily. Otherwise it's a great game IMO, RE2 is hella scarier.


----------



## moproblems99 (Jul 27, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> discover new area,climb the tower,clear the outpost,hunt an animal,find hostages,repeat 20 times.



Sounds about like every game.  That's when decent stories help.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 27, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> Sounds about like every game.  That's when decent stories help.


sounds like every far cry game


----------



## moproblems99 (Jul 27, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> sounds like every far cry game



I thought 5 was ok but then again, that is the only one of the series I have played.  But really, any game is going to suffer the same thing.

Fetch this, kill that, try and evade this with stealth.  The biggest problem I have with gaming right now is that everything I do feels like I have already done it 10,000 times.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 27, 2020)

liked this dmc5 sequence very much


Spoiler: pics


----------



## Boris_s (Jul 28, 2020)

I got my vacation finally. RDR2, I'm coming!


----------



## SN2716057 (Jul 29, 2020)

Back at running from the popo..or falling in style.



And mods of course


Spoiler: 1 more


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 29, 2020)

Well it took me over 2 years to get it installed but finally I am giving Mass Effect Andromeda a go and after about 10 hours of gameplay I am really impressed, what a game!


----------



## Rahnak (Jul 29, 2020)

I've been playing Watch Dogs and while I'm enjoying it and I am somewhat intrigued by the story at the moment, I can't help but notice just how similar all Ubisoft open-world games are. I've played all main AC games from 2 to Origins, Far Cry 3 (which from what I've seen, it's a formula subsequent games adhere closely to) and now Watch Dogs. All of them feel essentially like the same base game with a different coat of paint.
Ubisoft is the undisputable champion of copy-paste.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 29, 2020)

Honestly, I've been playing Mechwarrior 4 Mercenaries. The game is kinda making a mini-comeback and there is a small group of people playing online. If anyone is interested in playing, DM me or go to this FB page-  https://www.facebook.com/groups/1715982381968791/?ref=bookmarks


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 30, 2020)

Rahnak said:


> I've been playing Watch Dogs and while I'm enjoying it and I am somewhat intrigued by the story at the moment, I can't help but notice just how similar all Ubisoft open-world games are. I've played all main AC games from 2 to Origins, Far Cry 3 (which from what I've seen, it's a formula subsequent games adhere closely to) and now Watch Dogs. All of them feel essentially like the same base game with a different coat of paint.
> Ubisoft is the undisputable champion of copy-paste.


That they are! Depending on which studio they assign to a game though some are much better copies than others.

To be somewhat fair though, half the game makers work on the same formula now. I guess it’s a “if you can’t beat ‘em, join ‘em” philosophy!


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 30, 2020)

sam_86314 said:


> My dad got me into Magic: The Gathering Arena. I've played normal MTG for 11 years and he's played since the mid 90s. I initially dismissed this game as a microtransaction-laden F2P nightmare, but it's actually decent. I've been playing it for a while without spending any real-world money, and I have a decent deck.
> 
> Got this completely stupid win today...
> 
> ...



Check out Jeskai Cycling meta decks and build it in MTGA. Its super fun to play, cycling cards all the time and proccing effects left and right. I even built a variation of it in IRL paper MTG  Pretty cheap!



Brandenburg said:


> Mechwarrior V..  I really like some aspects of the game and not a fan of other features.. overall, its a good game imo though
> 
> View attachment 163352



If I can give you one bit of advice, make sure you don't burn out from the game before finishing the storyline / getting the highest MW rank because that also unlocks new mechs at the shops and some are really fun to play. Game will just keep on giving random missions at some point, with some sort of reputation progression path but its a bit like Battletech to me, at some point it gets old.

Its just... make sure you get your behind inside an Annihilator, because even if its slow as molasses... dayum son.


----------



## Drone (Jul 30, 2020)

Completed main ops in *MGS Peace Walker*. Playing extra ops now.






Sneaking. Sneaking. Sneaking.






Good night, sleep tight.






Avoiding enemy patrol and scout towers






Prison break and CQC






With rank 3 NVG claymore disarmament is so easy. Got S rank on the first try!


----------



## Frick (Jul 30, 2020)

Started Disco Elysium this morning. Played about an hour and a half and already some of the best stuff I've ever seen in a game has happened.


----------



## FinneousPJ (Jul 30, 2020)

Civ VI. It's very cool!


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Jul 30, 2020)

FinneousPJ said:


> Civ VI. It's very cool!



Its got better production value than Civ V, but I think gameplay wise Civ5 > Civ6. Civ6's big issue is that all of the mechanics are "rubberbanding", and anti-growth.

Every time you advance in research or culture, your districts get more expensive to make. Every time you build a settler (or builder), the next settler is more expensive. Every time you advance in an age, all buildings (and some units: like traders) grow in costs. Finally: all multiplicative bonuses are gone. Civ 5 (and earlier) games had Libraries / Universities / Research Centers give multiplicative bonuses to science. Civ6, its a static +3 or +6 bonus to science. Civ6 is "linearized", while Civ5 (and earlier entries) were exponential growth.

Optimizing your builds in Civ6 is a matter of researching the least amount possible before you get your early districts up (ie: keep your first few districts as cheap as possible). Then building early-age units (ie: Warriors and Slingers) which upgrade far more cheaply than trying to produce later units. (Only ~40 gold on standard time to upgrade a slinger -> archer). If you get the 50% cost upgrades civic, the gold/producction tradeoff is even more severe and ridiculous. Army upgrades are the single biggest, gamey, combat trick in the game....

Civ6 simplified the game a lot. It artificially makes disparate players feel close together. (A player could be 3 ages ahead another player... but all of the additional costs from being in a later age slow down production). Its still an advantage to advance through the ages, but far less of an advantage compared to early games. I feel like Civ6 drags things out too much, while the brutal exponential "get ahead of the opponent" rush from Civ5 (and earlier games) was more akin to my style of play.

The combat mechanics are also grossly simplified: gone are "attack" and "defense". We just have "strength" now. Units don't really feel different until you get airplanes.

---------

Its still fun I guess. But... I really don't like a lot of the design decisions made.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 30, 2020)

dragontamer5788 said:


> Its got better production value than Civ V, but I think gameplay wise Civ5 > Civ6. Civ6's big issue is that all of the mechanics are "rubberbanding", and anti-growth.
> 
> Every time you advance in research or culture, your districts get more expensive to make. Every time you build a settler (or builder), the next settler is more expensive. Every time you advance in an age, all buildings (and some units: like traders) grow in costs. Finally: all multiplicative bonuses are gone. Civ 5 (and earlier) games had Libraries / Universities / Research Centers give multiplicative bonuses to science. Civ6, its a static +3 or +6 bonus to science. Civ6 is "linearized", while Civ5 (and earlier entries) were exponential growth.
> 
> ...



Damn I've never seen the difference between Civ V and VI explained so well. That is exactly it. Civ 6 penalizes you for being brilliant, playing the rules to any extreme to gain advantage. Civ V allows you to actually do it. I get a similar feeling from VI as I do from your average grindy online game: the balance is such that you can never truly excel, gotta keep your epeen in check. Its the exact difference between the charm of early WoW when there were like two guys on a server with a unique staff, and the later expansions when _everyone had to be special. _Which means nobody is and the game becomes a carrot chase.


----------



## BlaezaLite (Jul 30, 2020)

COD mobile via bluestacks. Better than Modern Warfare.


----------



## Hemmingstamp (Jul 30, 2020)

Fired up Steam the other day after a long 5 year break. Played MOWAS2, my old team had long disbanded and the game is seen as abandonware although a good few still play.
Though I'd try my rusty self at an MP game. 3v3 with some stranger hosting. Had a Hitler fanatic shouting 'Heil Hitler' throughout along with other Nazi stuff.
Now I remember why I ditched the game 5 years ago........


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Jul 30, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Civ 6 penalizes you for being brilliant, playing the rules to any extreme to gain advantage.



I mean, I'm going to abuse the rules to my advantage regardless. But I feel disgusting about it. Optimal play in Civ6 means purposefully delaying technologies (minimizing the cost of districts), and playing funny games with the 50% unit upgrade cost card. Let me elaborate on the upgrade issue.

A Musketman costs 960 gold. (In line with the 240 production, with the typical 4x production gold cost universal in this game).

A Warrior costs 160 gold, and only 220 gold to upgrade to a Musketman. If you have the 50% upgrade civic card, only 110 gold to upgrade. Warriors also have 0-maintenance, so you can keep them around without any penalties to your gold.

------

This isn't "brilliance", clicking on warriors in the early game and upgrading them later. Its practically an exploit, and doesn't feel strategic at all. You can grossly improve your army composition by delaying your Gunpowder / Iron advancement, buying a bunch of warriors, then hitting the boost (buy an Armory. Pretty easy actually), and then buying a bunch of cheap Musketmen due to gaming the boost timing.

-------

High-level Civ5 (and earlier) play revolved around building optimal roads with your workers (getting settlers to the ideal location a turn or 2 earlier). Saving a turn with subtle plays that really adds up to a huge advantage later on. High-level Civ6 is basically revolving around exploit-loops around cheap Musketmen. Its just not as fun IMO.


----------



## FinneousPJ (Jul 30, 2020)

dragontamer5788 said:


> Its got better production value than Civ V, but I think gameplay wise Civ5 > Civ6. Civ6's big issue is that all of the mechanics are "rubberbanding", and anti-growth.
> 
> Every time you advance in research or culture, your districts get more expensive to make. Every time you build a settler (or builder), the next settler is more expensive. Every time you advance in an age, all buildings (and some units: like traders) grow in costs. Finally: all multiplicative bonuses are gone. Civ 5 (and earlier) games had Libraries / Universities / Research Centers give multiplicative bonuses to science. Civ6, its a static +3 or +6 bonus to science. Civ6 is "linearized", while Civ5 (and earlier entries) were exponential growth.
> 
> ...


Yeah I mostly agree. Although Civ5 was also anti-growth the way it discouraged founding more cities (IIRC I haven't played in ages).

I also miss the multiplicative bonuses though. They still exist but are mainly restricted to wonders and policies.

Still, people (me included) liked Civ4 better when 5 came out. That's just the way people function. Gotta get with the times eventually.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Jul 30, 2020)

FinneousPJ said:


> Still, people (me included) liked Civ4 better when 5 came out. That's just the way people function. Gotta get with the times eventually.



Civ4 is actually my most hated Civ from a gameplay perspective.

Well... "hated" is a bit strong. Lenard Nemoy was the best narrator for the entire damn series, and Civ4 might have better music than Civ6. As far as production value goes, Civ4 and Civ6 are the best, maybe Civ4 has *slightly* better music, while Civ6 has modern graphics which are truly epic.

Gameplay wise... Civ4 was an awful, awful, *awful* experiment into "no-stack kills". Anyone who played Civ2 or Civ3 from back then wanted something like Civ4 to happen. Stack kills just... "never made sense". Civ4 fixed that, stacks killed one at a time, kinda like Risk-rules, or many other games.

The problem is that Civ4's tactics degenerated into "Ball of Death". Sure, there were catapults / bombards to deal damage to a stack, but for the most part, a 20+ stack of riflemen or musketeers was impossible to deal with by midgame. The only way to beat a 20+ stack of musketeers in Civ4 was to build your *own* 20+ stack. Then you danced around each other, waiting for someone to take the terrain advantage before going in for the kill.

Turns out that "Stack kills" from Civ1, Civ2, and Civ3 was a better game. It doesn't make sense... but... it really was better somehow. Civ4 gave the civilization community what we wanted, and it turned out to be an awful decision.

------

Civ5 was conservative: it kept most of the old Civ mechanics. It removed stacks entirely (forcing units to move one-at-a-time). I think I still like Civ2 better actually. (I skipped Civ3 and have to defer). Civ2 might be the best Civ ever made, but Civ5 is a damn close 2nd place. Unfortunately, Civ5 had some of the weakest production value. I honestly don't remember the music or narration at all. Civ5's music / narrator was just far worse than Civ4 or Civ6.

So I guess... of the Civ's I've played:

Gameplay: Civ 2 > Civ5 > Civ6 > Civ4.

Production (Music / Graphics): Civ4 == Civ6 > Civ5 > Civ2.

Civ1 is... just a bad version of Civ2. Every aspect of Civ1 was improved in Civ2.


----------



## FinneousPJ (Jul 30, 2020)

dragontamer5788 said:


> Civ4 is actually my most hated Civ from a gameplay perspective.
> 
> Well... "hated" is a bit strong. Lenard Nemoy was the best narrator for the entire damn series, and Civ4 might have better music than Civ6. As far as production value goes, Civ4 and Civ6 are the best, maybe Civ4 has *slightly* better music, while Civ6 has modern graphics which are truly epic.
> 
> ...


As I recall, the lack of stacks and the hex grid were quite controversial back then. Moving your units certainly did feel awkward at first. Nevertheless we got used to it and nowadays I'm used to Civ6 as well.

What do you think should be the key improvements come Civ7?


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Jul 30, 2020)

FinneousPJ said:


> As I recall, the lack of stacks and the hex grid were quite controversial back then. Moving your units certainly did feel awkward at first. Nevertheless we got used to it and nowadays I'm used to Civ6 as well.



That's true. I do miss the numpad method of moving, but numpad only really makes sense on a square-grid.



> What do you think should be the key improvements come Civ7?



I'd be happy if they remade most of Civ2, with maybe the culture / boarder system from Civ6, as well as airplanes / air combat from Civ6. Stacks, Stack-kills, Attack/Defense/Firepower, and all. Stuff to remove from Civ2 would be rapture-based growth (Civ2-5 were "exponential growth" systems already. Having growth opportunities above-and-beyond the exponential growth is nonsensical and too fast. Rapture is too strong and game-centralizing).

-----------

But that's a bit unrealistic. For a more possible suggestion...

I know that Civ6 tried to simplify the happiness system into amenities, but... its really not easier at all. Just bring it back to the roots. 2-luxuries fix an unhappy citizen. Some buildings (temple, Colosseum, cathedral) fix unhappy citizens. Trying to tie amenities into specific squares (ie:  Spice / Mercury / etc. etc.) is really wonky and very few people seem to understand it. The entire amenities system is a bust IMO. They need to rework that from scratch.

In broad strokes, I think I see what they're trying to do with amenities. A citizen's "states" and "priorities" with luxuries was also wonky (luxuries are given to happy citizens first, before making unhappy citizens normal. And "Long Live the King" day mechanics always were). But despite their efforts, Civ6 didn't do anything to make amenities / luxuries easier to understand. And instead, they've broken the careful balance from earlier games. Civ5's experiment with global luxuries and tile-based luxuries (inherited by Civ6) is kind of too wonky.

Civ6's "builder" system is kind of braindead IMO. I really don't like it. But if their goal was stopping exponential-growth strategies, it works. I just fundamentally disagree with that design decision...


----------



## Rahnak (Jul 31, 2020)

Finished Watch Dogs yesterday, good game. I really enjoyed the hacking twist on the GTA-style. Probably one of the first open world games where I just did the story missions (except for a few side/collectibles early on) and that was pretty satisfying since the vast majority of open world games completely destroy any sense of urgency in the narrative.
Also good to see that it didn't have a pretty/good ending, although personally I would've taken it further a notch.

Next up I think I'll play Mutant Year Zero: Road to Eden but I haven't fully commited to it.


----------



## Chomiq (Jul 31, 2020)

Hell, remember when I said I was about to finish persona 4 golden? It's one week later, dozen of hours passed ingame and I'm just getting started with true ending.

Everyone is lvl 97-99 so I'm mopping up mobs like they're nothing.


----------



## metalfiber (Aug 1, 2020)

I started and finished DOOM. I felt as if it the was a little claustrophobic to me. The battle grounds were a little on the small side for the most part. It was hard to put together a real acrobatic way of fighting without falling to your death in most fights. DOOMGUY also moved a little slow except with the haste powerup. In fact it seemed the game relied to much on powerups and health pickups to progress. I'd much rather had seen a Rage 2's wide open layout  with a DOOM theme.

I all so started and finished The Observer, an Epic free game. Imagine a bunch of psychopaths mixing together LSD, magic mushrooms, and peyote together. Then eating, smoking, and injecting the concoction at the same time. While in the throes of death from that concoction they programmed a video game and named it The Observer. It's not just going down a rabbit hole, it's going down a black hole with a rabbit in it. In other words, it was a good little trip on the frayed ends of sanity.

The game that really surprised me is the one i'm playing now, Sherlock Holmes The Devil's Daughter. I guess i was ready for a good puzzle game. Puzzles are getting so few and far between in games nowadays. All kinds of puzzles are represented here, from Tomb Raider, Resident Evil, Dragon Age, and others to name a few. I picked up two Sherlock games, Doom, and DMC5 in the Steam summer sale. The Sherlock games are normally cheap anyhow if you like puzzles.

My dear Watson, was that a young woman wearing a blue shirt and khaki shorts that just ran past us?


----------



## AlejoZ (Aug 1, 2020)

F.E.A.R. 2


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 1, 2020)

finally arsed myself to replace coal power with fuel (biofuel in current factory). this will become raw material processing plant when main factory is ready.


working on 750m3/min turbofuel setup for powering main factory  (~24GW when fully utilized). 

refineries. i see refineries everywhere.  
42 more to go till it's finished


----------



## Drone (Aug 1, 2020)

@AlejoZ  F.E.A.R. 2 is a true masterpiece. F.E.A.R. is a breakthrough and F3AR is just a good game.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 1, 2020)

Hemmingstamp said:


> Fired up Steam the other day after a long 5 year break.


That's a long break!


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 1, 2020)

Finished P4G for real now, took 101 hours. Went for Yukiko in romance line but my heart goes for Mariko, with her "shutupIhateyouyoustupidjerk! StupidIhateyoublockhead ".


----------



## Hemmingstamp (Aug 1, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's a long break!



It had to be done because it was taking up all of my spare time. Anyway, the game was broken and many started playing other games.
And listening to the Hitler fanatic spew his crap out (Plenty of them on Steam) made me realise I was right to dump it the first time around. Can't say I'll be going back any time soon.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 2, 2020)

Hemmingstamp said:


> It had to be done because it was taking up all of my spare time. Anyway, the game was broken and many started playing other games.
> And listening to the Hitler fanatic spew his crap out (Plenty of them on Steam) made me realise I was right to dump it the first time around. Can't say I'll be going back any time soon.


GOG.com my friend. All the DRM-free gaming goodness, none of the fascist BS!! The selection is a bit smaller, but the quality is better.


----------



## Hemmingstamp (Aug 2, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> GOG.com my friend. All the DRM-free gaming goodness, none of the fascist BS!! The selection is a bit smaller, but the quality is better.



Bookmarked. Thanks!


----------



## AlwaysHope (Aug 2, 2020)

Skyrim SE with 1 mod on legendary difficulty.!
Can't wait for TES VI....


----------



## robot zombie (Aug 2, 2020)

AlwaysHope said:


> Skyrim SE with 1 mod on legendary difficulty.!
> Can't wait for TES VI....


Living up to your username with that last statement 

I got through the main of Control's first DLC. Just gonna say right now, it doesn't have the overall quality of the base game. Among other DLC's it is simply a little above average. It's mostly cave settings, which at times are very cool, but it doesn't have that same visual charm. At a few points in the campaign it does come back. Also has probably my favorite boss fight of all. A lot of people hated it for being brutally unforgiving. Maybe I'm just pro as shit at this game, because while all of the bosses have been so hard it felt plain mean when I lost, it never took more than 3 attempts to beat them. Still have a lot of exploring to do, looking forward to getting to it all before AWE drops, which is right around the corner now.

I will say... as a fan of the main game, I still loved it. I'm glad I got the pass. I think if you played it a couple of times and enjoyed it but never picked it up after that, the expansion is not gonna be a satisfying reason to return. But if you are fully on board with the base game and really want more, it's faithful. The combat is significantly harder, but you also get new mods to help. They managed to mix it up pretty well. I felt like I had to relearn how to fight down in The Foundation. They never really let you rest on your laurels too much.

They really went in on the lore in a big way and that kept me totally engrossed. I think Remedy actually wanted to do an Alan Wake sequel, but couldn't, so they made Control to move forward. The Foundation expansion confirmed so many things I walked away from the base game thinking, stuff that made me surprised I actually got it right... and then went and left me with twice as many bigger questions. I'm right back to being in the mystified state that pulled me in the first time. The world just has that newness and freshness that makes it stand out to me among years of games. As crazy and nonsensical as it can be with webs of non-euclidean logic and causality phase shifts, it starts to feel weirdly more plausible and real than most things. At the risk of being a little pretentious, it's a thinking man's game. The gameplay and sheer visual strength may be enough to carry it on it's own, but that's arguably the lesser merit in my eyes. It is pretty cerebral. Everything truly important is in what's not told or even shown. Every criticism I've seen of the story comes off to me like they don't know the real story. That could reasonably be considered a fault, but for the deep divers it is very refreshing to see a game that doesn't think you're stupid or shortsighted.

That carries into the gameplay. I've seen complaints about the navigation. But it feels more disorienting than it is, and if you pay attention and use your head, navigation is easy. But there are no waypoints or anything. You have to use environmental clues and actually try to memorize the paths. Because the map isn't going to help you. It rewards you for finding the patterns, too. As you learn to navigate you'll start to sniff out these crazy secrets that make me feel like I'm playing Super Mario World again. There are some pretty major secret locations that the game doesn't give you a single reason to find or even be aware you should look for, let alone do the thing you need to do to find the entrance. You have to actually understand the logic of the layout and traversal which it does have.

One thing I have really appreciated about the writing of Control thus far is that it trusts you. I think that's why people sometimes think there's nothing there but a little exposition of a sparse story line with vague characters and a bunch of arbitrary, unexplained weirdness. All of those things are incredibly dense in this game - it's just that none of it is handed to you. You have to really think about it before it really starts to reward you with concepts and events that, in spite of wearing heavy influences, are completely unlike anything else. It is a full continuation of Alan Wake at this point. It added more to that universe than either of the games under that title established in the first place! By A LOT. That was swinging a flashlight in the dark (pun intended) compared to what Control gives you. So many threads to tug on that you wouldn't think go anywhere, but actually are tied to icebergs of connected things. Most of the expansion was focused on building up more of the world for the next major conflict, which I think with the base game in tow will now be much more interesting than I could really fathom just playing the base game once or twice. Explaining the story is no longer possible. Once you know it, it makes a lot of sense. But actually guiding someone through it is impossible. It basically plants seeds in your head that grow into the story. You'll get the same outcome every time, but I can't make a sapling into a tree.

It really surprised me. I think it's a really underappreciated and overlooked aspect of the game. Maybe people just aren't used to that sort of story presentation. A story world usually needs to have some relatable rules and human-centric logic in order to be engaging. It is hard to write a story in a world that can just break reality. But they're really doing it and it's a unique treat. The whole deal is that whenever you think it's breaking its own reality, the reality hasn't actually been altered from before, it just appears different, like looking at a cube on a 2d plane and then suddenly seeing it on a 3d plane. You thought it was a square. Now it makes a whole different kind of sense. You're meant to use your head and consolidate it on your own. The mystery is one you live vicariously through in your own mind. It's the gift that keeps on giving. Hard to pull off.

My one wish is for more hiss infested control points. Right out of the gate that is the coolest thing to see.







I generally love how light and color is used in this game, though. Even in the drabbest-looking spaces, everything pops juuuust right. Always on point. Combined with the materials and art design, it has a simple, consistent goodness to it. Even better, it is functional visual design. Color/light changes, along with complex scale/geometric patter shifts, actually signal several different things about spaces you're moving across, way beyond just 'there is hiss over there'. They use the light and color mixes to section off different sections of places. Always subtly directing you along and making it feel like you're really treading space by giving the part of your brain responsible for recreating strucures of space a steady flow of markers to chew on. Every corner of TOH has its own distinct aura. Maybe I'm just a visual person, but my mind locks in on the patterns and it helps me know where I am, or where I'm going. It's really brilliantly done. Striking when you catch it, but otherwise it is working on your subconsious only, guiding your actual gameplay decisions while you just think about how cool things look. That it manages to hide that and look good doing it is just the biggest little thing.

Just one of the many reasons they raised the bar for me when it comes to making level design and visual design mesh to make interaction with the world plausible and realistic. Combined with the unique, intuitive ways to get around it just puts me there. Not just the style, but the marriage of art design with the parts of game design more akin to engineering. Don't even get me started on the destruction mechanics which not only look really cool and shave-up more layers of convincing interaction with the game world, but even have major gameplay implications that are meaningful. They weren't lying when they said they wanted the game to be focused on gameplay. Everything about this visually satisfying imagery, atmosphere and motion exists to serve the bare gameplay experience. They've... figured out things about immersion that the rest of the game design world better be studying. There are several different kinds of immersion - Control nailed down the perceptual/immediate form of it. It all feels alive when you're exploring and interacting with it. It's a big, empty, intimidating, confusing, dehumanizing space that you never want to stop interacting with. You know how when you're playing a really good game you get into a flow state? This one pretty meticulously innovated a whole new form of that experience. This plus VR would be too much.

Anyway, even the simplest things look good. I almost don't want to spoil the showstopper stuff. They really thought about the design from an architectural standpoint - and an architect considers how you will move through the room and what you'll see as you do. This results in a steady stream of moments that feel like being gently guided through a painting, and again this actually serves gameplay and exploration as well. The visuals are crafted to pull you into the gameplay, and getting pulled into the gameplay rewards you with steady visuals. But even at its least impressive it looks great.



Spoiler


----------



## AlwaysHope (Aug 2, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> Living up to your username with that last statement
> 
> I got through the main of Control's first DLC. Just gonna say right now, it doesn't have the overall quality of the same game. Among other DLC's it is simply a little above average. It's mostly cave settings, which at times are very cool, but it doesn't have that same visual charm. At a few points in the campaign it does come back. Also has probably my favorite boss fight of all. A lot of people hated it for being brutally unforgiving. Maybe I'm just pro as shit at this game, because while all of the bosses have been so hard it felt plain mean when I lost, it never took more than 3 attempts to beat them. Still have a lot of exploring to do, looking forward to getting to it all before AWE drops, which is right around the corner now.
> 
> ...


Lol.. well you know, with something as big as the TES series & we all know  how internet users love to speculate...
I'd get into Control, but dislike 3rd person games overall. It's 1st person or nothing with me when it comes to computer gaming.


----------



## robot zombie (Aug 2, 2020)

AlwaysHope said:


> Lol.. well you know, with something as big as the TES series & we all know  how internet users love to speculate...


Haaah yeaaahhh. I've been doubting Bethesda long before it was the coolest thing a youtuber could do, but I still adore the franchise and will be hyped for it. I expect a million problems piled on buried treasure.



> I'd get into Control, but dislike 3rd person games overall. It's 1st person or nothing with me when it comes to computer gaming.


The 3rd person perspective isn't my favorite, but I can also understand why it was absolutely necessary for Control. They play around a lot with scale and unusual traversal and just weird platforming stuff. Manipulating the camera is a pivotal part of just getting around - the freedom helps and feels really good. You need the perspective to be able to navigate the spaces comfortably, and actually seeing Jesse in the space really emphasizes how improbably grand and epic The Oldest House truly is. So many times I see her on the screen and feel tiny, like looking up at the night sky when it falls closer to the trees. It's a cool effect.

The combat system also demands 3rd person, due to the levitation and other psi-powers it is the only way to keep track of everything going on along with your movement. In first person you'd just be falling off of places, getting jumped, and missing key windows. It requires that you constantly be moving aggressively through all dimensions of space at once, while also being attacked in different ways from all angles. Even with that perspective, it gets really intense. Though once you get in the groove you feel like a paranatural being should.... like you can do anything. I imagine in 1st person it would be more like experiencing a very bad, very rube-goldberg-like county fair ride.

Not trying to sell you or nothin haha, but I can forgive 3rd person lock for a game like this. They do a good job of justifying it, making full use of it to do something pretty different with combat. It's needed for the same reasons it's needed in modern Tomb Raider titles, plus for a few other things no other game mixes up. Jesse fights like a car, a magnet, an acrobat, a psychic, a slingshot, a soldier, a dbz character, a tank, a canon, a sniper... so many different things can happen/be done on the fly. It's impossible to do in 1st person, unfortunately.


----------



## Sithaer (Aug 2, 2020)

Finished my second LiS 1 playthrough _'managed to not foq up as badly as last time..'_ and picked up Witcher 3 where I left it last year _'start of Hearts of stone'._

With this my gaming is pretty much set for the entire August since I don't like to play more than 1-2 games at a time + not rushing anything.
Also nice low lvl random mission I bumped into while going to my main mission's place, sat down to drink Vodka with some dudes and ofc they stole my gear.


----------



## robot zombie (Aug 2, 2020)

Sithaer said:


> With this my gaming is pretty much set for the entire August since I don't like to play more than 1-2 games at a time + not rushing anything.


With you on that. I'm always looking for that game I can spend weeks delving into... just relax and enjoy the game without distractions. 

It's also just impossible for me to juggle more than two playthroughs. If I'm away for too long I just want to start over... I lose that attachment to the progress. Though if I do choose to start over at that point, I know it's a game worth playing through and I should probably give it more attention


----------



## Sithaer (Aug 2, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> With you on that. I'm always looking for that game I can spend weeks delving into... just relax and enjoy the game without distractions.
> 
> It's also just impossible for me to juggle more than two playthroughs. If I'm away for too long I just want to start over... I lose that attachment to the progress. Though if I do choose to start over at that point, I know it's a game worth playing through and I should probably give it more attention



I put around 100+ hours into the game last year, basically finished the main game with a lot of side quests then only started the first DLC.
Borderlands 3 was around the corner by that time so I put the game down and since I was busy with other games but I was planning to come back and finish the whole game. _'thats the plan now'_

I don't mind a secondary game every now and then but trying to play multiple games and jumping between is not my thing.
That way I just can't feel focused/immersed and also more likely to never finish them.

And ye in 1 year I almost forgot how to play the game, had to check the controls/key binds.

_Still so many backlog games to play and I also bought Witcher 1+2 on GoG earlier..Ugh, I will never get to the end of it and I'm not even counting the new relases I'm interested in. _


----------



## purecain (Aug 3, 2020)

Half-Life - Alex in VR my 3rd attempt to get through it.


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 3, 2020)

Got hooked on paper MTG and now I can't play a PC game anymore. Its pretty annoying, my mind always wanders...


----------



## purecain (Aug 4, 2020)

Half Life Alyx - Part 4 







(check out 5.40 for the Gordan Freeman crowbar dialog )

So it turns out the game is about saving Gordon Freeman!!!!! Cant wait to see how it turns out, now that ive found out a decent part of the plot.


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 4, 2020)

purecain said:


> Half Life Alyx - Part 4
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy spoiler batman. Tag that quickly!


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 4, 2020)

Started Tokyo Mirage Sessions FE last Saturday. Don't ask me how I got it and what I'm playing it on but it's fun. It would be even better if they allowed four characters in battle. With three you're pretty much done if 2 of those are weak to specific attacks.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Aug 4, 2020)

Story of Seasons: Friends of Mineral Town.

The old-school classic, remade. This is *exactly* Harvest Moon: Mineral Town, except Natsume holds the Harvest Moon trademark these days. So Marvelous had to rename it "Story of Seasons" instead. I know people are into Stardew Valley these days, but there's something to be said about the simpler playstyle of the early Harvest Moon / Story of Seasons series.


----------



## purecain (Aug 5, 2020)

If a mod could edit the gordan freeman statement. i cant seem to edit it now.
Started Death Stranding -









On pc on a V100 everything looks and runs amazing!!!! Great story too.

And again tonight


----------



## Brandenburg (Aug 6, 2020)

a favorite goto space game for me..  sins of the solar empire w/ fallen angels mod.. this is a very good star trek mod that really feels like star trek

i decided to play as the borg and 9 ai opponents.. 4 teams of 2 (federation, klingon, pomulon and cardasian/dominion/breen and one random race..i believe the random was klkingon. in anycase.. fun and a few intense battles. i won but i was a bit concerned for awhile.. lol


----------



## FremenDar666 (Aug 6, 2020)

STILL ELITE DANGEROUS - HORIZONS. 260 hours in it. Have Fer-De-Lance. Aiming for an Anaconda but those are only able to land on large launch pads.

Discord channel I'm with wants me to rejoin their Minecraft server but ELITE 4 DANGEROUS beckons me.


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 7, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> paper MTG


What game is this? I tried searching for it.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 7, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> What game is this? I tried searching for it.


I believe he is talking about Magic: The Gathering.


----------



## moproblems99 (Aug 7, 2020)

I still haven't figured out if I am going to replay TW3 or pickup Zero Dawn.  Leaning toward the latter but I am really digging the Witcher books right now so I am feeling nostalgic.  Took me over a year to read the Last Wish and about 6 days to read Sword of Destiny.



rtwjunkie said:


> I believe he is talking about Magic: The Gathering.



I wish I still had my MTG cards.  I used to have plenty of antiquities l, 5th Ed, some alpha and betas.


----------



## FremenDar666 (Aug 7, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> I still haven't figured out if I am going to replay TW3 or pickup Zero Dawn.  Leaning toward the latter but I am really digging the Witcher books right now so I am feeling nostalgic.  Took me over a year to read the Last Wish and about 6 days to read Sword of Destiny.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I still had my MTG cards.  I used to have plenty of antiquities l, 5th Ed, some alpha and betas.


Only played MTG from 1995-1999. Stopped after that.


----------



## moproblems99 (Aug 7, 2020)

FremenDar666 said:


> Only played MTG from 1995-1999. Stopped after that.



Yeah, that was the general time for me.  Maybe a little earlier and a little later.


----------



## FremenDar666 (Aug 7, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> Yeah, that was the general time for me.  Maybe a little earlier and a little later.


A lot of the artwork is great but I just lost interest. Now my friend told me awhile ago there are perhaps two or three MTG video games on Steam with virtual decks. Oh, buoy.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 7, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> I still haven't figured out if I am going to replay TW3 or pickup Zero Dawn.


I’ve just been aimlessly puttering around the house, not really deciding on anything to play for the last week. I believe I will pick up Zero Dawn as well.  Looks interesting.


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 7, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> I’ve kist been aimlessly puttering around the house, not really deciding on anything to play for the last week.


I’ve been the same way the last three months. Took the lazy way out, and was playing Skyrim SE. Yesterday I picked up TES:Oblivion. The graphics don’t look as bad I expected, the animations can be clunky/stiff but overall enjoyable for a second play through.


----------



## moproblems99 (Aug 7, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> The graphics don’t look as bad I expected



That is my expectation of TESVI.  I expect Skyrim level graphics really considering they are just putting lipstick on a pig.


----------



## purecain (Aug 7, 2020)

Death Stranding... 7th attempt at completion. lol i just found out the PC ver gets Half Life gear and bonuses,
 so ive been doing all the extra side missions to make sure i dont miss one.


----------



## EricaR (Aug 7, 2020)

Most probably would be wonder t hear that I wasn't interested in gaming sometime ago.. I hated gamers and I thought it was a time wasting  and use-less task. But, things turned up side down once I got a chance to play mortal combat on PS4. I got excessive lure on playing games and found it's a best method to unleash stress and change confused mentality..


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 7, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> What game is this? I tried searching for it.



Magic the Gathering. Trading card game. Arena is f2p online (recommended!) and I also picked up and dusted off my actual real card collection again


----------



## c2DDragon (Aug 7, 2020)

I finished Halo 2 Anniversary solo yesterday because the coop had severe issues, the cinematics at the end of some levels made my friend and I go back in menu and having to do the whole level again...sad. I hope it will not do the same in Halo 3.

I continue Red Dead Online for the Outlaw Pass 3 and the boring naturalist job. How the hell does Harriet (the naturalist NPC) knows I kill a rabbit at the other edge of the map ? I think this sucks hard. The legendary animals missions are cool but the roaming legendary animals to find is just a bad idea. Good luck hunting those animals in 24 players lobbies full of people doing the exact same thing.

With age, I can't stay only on 1 game so I also play Just Cause 4, I think it's relaxing.
I'm waiting the next DLC for X4: Foundations, launching the game to get the ventures rewards only but I won't touch my 323hours last save where there is no more war between factions, no more enemies (killed every single Xenon). I can just conquer the whole galaxy but I think the state it is right now will be a good start for the next expansion.

I preordered Horizon Zero Dawn Complete Edition yesterday because I'm weak !


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 7, 2020)

So this happened;




This is not a fake. Read here;








						Super Royal Pals.
					

Super Royal Pals. is a "What If" hack. What if Nintendo decided to make the ladies of the




					www.romhacking.net
				



There's another one for SMB2 here;








						Super Royal Pals. 2
					

Super Royal Pals. 2 is a "What If" hack. What if Nintendo decided to make the ladies of th




					www.romhacking.net
				



Playing that next!!


----------



## jayseearr (Aug 7, 2020)

couldn't resist the division 2 for $10.  Also got death stranding free with my gpu so I've been messing with that a little. Both of these games are glorified hamster wheels if you ask me, but worth a single playthrough at least nonetheless


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 7, 2020)

Call of Duty Modern Warfare MP is available for free to Warzone players...
Some of y'all should jump on and lose with me.


----------



## purecain (Aug 8, 2020)

Really felt the need for a bit of warzone today. Multiplayer was spot on now that i have loads of the cheaters on a block list but that doesnt seem to help with warzone. Every match obliterated by cheating... damn... such a waste of a good game... 


add me up @jmcslob


----------



## moproblems99 (Aug 8, 2020)

purecain said:


> Really felt the need for a bit of warzone today. Multiplayer was spot on now that i have loads of the cheaters on a block list but that doesnt seem to help with warzone. Every match obliterated by cheating... damn... such a waste of a good game... View attachment 164946



Doesn't look like there were any cheaters in that game.


----------



## jayseearr (Aug 8, 2020)

purecain said:


> Really felt the need for a bit of warzone today. Multiplayer was spot on now that i have loads of the cheaters on a block list but that doesnt seem to help with warzone. Every match obliterated by cheating... damn... such a waste of a good game... View attachment 164946



that's unfortunate, i haven't played that game much lately but I did at launch. back then cheating was not an issue


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 8, 2020)

You get used to the speed of it..On that map 120+ isn't unusual for domination


----------



## jayseearr (Aug 8, 2020)

^it's sheer and utter chaos. I also cracked 100 a while back when the map first dropped and that's always nice but it wasn't worth the headache and spending half the game trapped in the spawn/respawning. I avoided that map like the plague unless i was in a really good mood


----------



## purecain (Aug 8, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> Doesn't look like there were any cheaters in that game.


There were actually but they dont seem to take the piss as much as the cheaters on warzone. I havnt won in months and as long as i dont get cought out of cover by a cheater im always top 10. Aguy asked me if i wanted to win the other day. It was my last game of the day and he switched on hacks and proceeded to kill everyone on the map and win the game. i streamed it and made it non public. I felt bad about reporting him after he tried to help me but ive reported hundreds. You have to add them to your block list.


----------



## moproblems99 (Aug 8, 2020)

purecain said:


> There were actually but they dont seem to take the piss as much as the cheaters on warzone. I havnt won in months and as long as i dont get cought out of cover by a cheater im always top 10. Aguy asked me if i wanted to win the other day. It was my last game of the day and he switched on hacks and proceeded to kill everyone on the map and win the game. i streamed it and made it non public. I felt bad about reporting him after he tried to help me but ive reported hundreds. You have to add them to your block list.



I wasn't there so I can't say either way but I have a hard time believing it looking at those results. If was a hacker, I would never have less than 2:1 as I can generally do that in any game anyway.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 8, 2020)

Picked up and started Horizon Zero Dawn.  The whole post-apocalyptic future time where people live mostly without technology and tribal, yet tech is all around them is a genre that I really enjoy.  It has an Elex vibe, except not as janky.


----------



## Frick (Aug 8, 2020)

purecain said:


> Half Life Alyx - Part 4
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No spoilers!

EDIT:


Spoiler



Sure I can.


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 8, 2020)

Frick said:


> No spoilers!


Nm.


----------



## Frick (Aug 8, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> People pointing that out made even more damage because once quoted you can't edit your post anymore.



See edit.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 8, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Super Royal Pals. 2
> 
> 
> Super Royal Pals. 2 is a "What If" hack. What if Nintendo decided to make the ladies of th
> ...


Finished it!

Below is a couple of screenshots that show a special new ending. If you want to play through and see it for yourself, don't look at the spoiler.


Spoiler


----------



## moproblems99 (Aug 8, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> It has an Elex vibe, except not as janky.



Janky it was.


----------



## robot zombie (Aug 8, 2020)

Man, those jukebox expedition missions in Control are fuckin brutal. I think somebody drank to much Destiny. They're 25-minute arena challenges with crazy waves of enemies with high danger levels (AND are stronger for their level,) with a handful of objectives you have to finish as you fight/avoid them. Extremely unforgiving shit. You always start with an enemy-favoring perk/handicap in play, like enemies having double or triple health, nearly double accuracy, more than double damage... you have to figure out how to make advantages out of it with seize, or using weapons that cut through certain enemies when set up right. You'll get every kind of super-enemy, sometimes in pairs AND mixes simultaneously. Just things coming at you from everywhere. Whether you fight or evade it's constantly like Indiana Jones running from the boulder... only when he does slip away he looks behind him and there's another one rolling down, but this one has spikes... and then he dodges that one only to be chased by one that also has spikes... only this one is also on fire... and the floor is made of snakes.

I feel like I need to drink to attempt more than one per day. Just... so much fear, anger, anticipation, insecurity... they're an emotional roller-coaster to play through, though it's a rush to actually beat the upper tiers. Though I'm betting a lot of people struggle with the lowest one, which frankly is already nintendo hard. Really. They did everything possible to make sure you are underpowered/overwhelmed, even throwing in some RNG fuckery to make sure some attempts are massively harder than they already are usually! I don't know WTF they were thinking with this. And to think, you have to grind for tokens in order to get the privilege of receiving these shock-and-awe ass-beatings.

I mean... it's cool. It looks cool and it forces you to the limits of your abilities and understanding of the gameplay. It's just so much so that you'll go from being so good at the game that you're bored to smashing the controller/mouse/keyboard. The best you can possibly do with perks/weapons is not enough to make a dent in the overall challenge level. I would smash my keyboard with my controller but that'd be $300 I'm smashing together hoping for victory, so I think maybe I'll take my parents old advice and come back later.


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 9, 2020)

Got back to Yakuza 5 and got hit with worst of them all. Chapter 3 part 1, Haruka... Seriously, whoever thought it would be a great idea to dedicate entire half of the chapter to what amounts for a pretty much a button mashing dancing minigame must be hated by a whole bunch of folks out there.








Tried to relief stress by launching Judgement for the first time. First cutscene - can't even hold 30 fps. First fight has dips into lower mid 20's. I'll give it a try once PS5 comes out, or it hits the PC. Doing it on a PS4 just doesn't cut it. They've clearly bitten more than they could chew with that engine. Sure, Yakuza 5 is PS3 tech, but it runs flawlessly at 60fps and you just can't beat that.

It's 33C out, probably 30C inside. What a scorcher.


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 9, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> Picked up and started Horizon Zero Dawn.  The whole post-apocalyptic future time where people live mostly without technology and tribal, yet tech is all around them is a genre that I really enjoy.  It has an Elex vibe, except not as janky.



Neat! How is it performance wise, smooth or jittery like some reviews say?

I hadn't even noticed it had launched already lol


----------



## metalfiber (Aug 9, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> I’ve just been aimlessly puttering around the house, not really deciding on anything to play for the last week. I believe I will pick up Zero Dawn as well.  Looks interesting.



I'm playing it now for the forth time...I think you'll like it. I got mine from Epic and it'll run without the store if you'll run the exe from the install folder. Is it DRM free or not...who knows?


edit: oops, i din't see your repost untill it was too late.


----------



## purecain (Aug 9, 2020)

The last couple of nights, i managed to complete the first part of Death Stranding...
Im getting through it...


----------



## Calmmo (Aug 9, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Got back to Yakuza 5 and got hit with worst of them all. Chapter 3 part 1, Haruka... Seriously, whoever thought it would be a great idea to dedicate entire half of the chapter to what amounts for a pretty much a button mashing dancing minigame must be hated by a whole bunch of folks out there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, heard Judgment runs pretty poorly on PS4, pro somewhat solves it, there are still small drops and a micro stutter like behavior when entering encounters. Only way i can see that game running great is on a PS5 

For Y5 , you get to switch between 2 chars once you push the haruka chapter enough, you might find alternating between dance battle / combat char more palatable.


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 9, 2020)

Guess who?





Up close and personal


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 9, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Neat! How is it performance wise, smooth or jittery like some reviews say?
> 
> I hadn't even noticed it had launched already lol


Well, for me, no issues, but I’m only running it on High at 60 fps. I decided on High not Ultra when I ran the Benchmark on Ultra and it used 22GB of RAM  and used 10 GB of VRAM, and still managed to hitch and barely get above 55 fps and went down to 40, and then back up. At high, I still think it looks great and is very smooth. I have had only a few stutters in places, which I attribute to the game having been made for 30 fps.

As to the game, I am loving it. You have a story, and there are side quests, but you are free to go where you want, when you want. It is also very easy to get your butt thoroughly kicked. You don’t “clear” and claim regions, so that is refreshing! The closest to that is if you choose to clear bandits out of a base or fort they have, your people who are outcasts will move in. I found out yesterday how not a pushover they are, as I was level 16 and decided to clear a fort. There were over thirty of them, level 25. LOL! I improvised by setting traps and drawing them into traps inside the fort. As to all the robots, you have to admit defeat or just avoid and run sometimes. Luckily you can usually go far enough they stop following...

...Except for the giant mechanical eagle the size of a house yesterday that kept attacking me and nearly killing me for a mile long sprint when all I wanted to do was be left alone.  

23 hours so far and it looks like there is so much I haven't done or seen. I'm about to start playing again.


----------



## moproblems99 (Aug 9, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Neat! How is it performance wise, smooth or jittery like some reviews say?
> 
> I hadn't even noticed it had launched already lol



I was going to buy it until I saw how atrocious it ran on a 2080 and immediately figured my V56 doesn't stand a chance at 1440UW.  Since new GPUs aren't out until Cyberpunk time, I guess this will go into the likely won't play bin.  On second thought, I'll probably pick it up when TES VI is outed as having PS4 graphics and locked to 60fps or else the time space continuum explodes like FO4.



rtwjunkie said:


> Well, for me, no issues, but I’m only running it on High at 60 fps. I decided on High not Ultra when I ran the Benchmark on Ultra and it used 22GB of RAM  and used 10 GB of VRAM, and still managed to hitch and barely get above 55 fps and went down to 40, and then back up. At high, I still think it looks great and is very smooth. I have had only a few stutters in places, which I attribute to the game having been made for 30 fps.



Yeah, this was my fear.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 9, 2020)

I decided to add


moproblems99 said:


> I was going to buy it until I saw how atrocious it ran on a 2080 and immediately figured my V56 doesn't stand a chance at 1440UW.  Since new GPUs aren't out until Cyberpunk time, I guess this will go into the likely won't play bin.  On second thought, I'll probably pick it up when TES VI is outed as having PS4 graphics and locked to 60fps or else the time space continuum explodes like FO4.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, this was my fear.


The think is, I think many of the troubles are people expecting because they have top shelf CPU's and 2080's or above for it to run at max at 100fps or above.  It wasn't made to do that. My unscientific assessment of some of the discussions on it are people that have accepted the game's limitations are having a generally good experience mechanically.  It will dip occasionally below 60 a few frames, which is that little hitch I mentioned earlier.  The game itself is very fun.  For me, money well spent.

I'm adding a few screenshots from last night.








Spoiler: Horizon Zero Dawn screenshots


----------



## moproblems99 (Aug 9, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> The think is, I think many of the troubles are people expecting because they have top shelf CPU's and 2080's or above for it to run at max at 100fps or above. It wasn't made to do that. My unscientific assessment of some of the discussions on it are people that have accepted the game's limitations are having a generally good experience mechanically. It will dip occasionally below 60 a few frames, which is that little hitch I mentioned earlier. The game itself is very fun. For me, money well spent.



Well, my concern is that I am two tiers below you with a higher res.  RDR2 I am only doing about 50fps on medium and it bugs the shit out of me.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 9, 2020)

metalfiber said:


> I'm playing it now for the forth time...I think you'll like it.


Wow!  I guess you like it!  It does feel like something I could play again.  Still, nothing beats that first playthrough of a strange new world where you spend part of the time just soaking in all the things the game creators fleshed out for the world.  I love that sense of wonder!



moproblems99 said:


> Well, my concern is that I am two tiers below you with a higher res.  RDR2 I am only doing about 50fps on medium and it bugs the shit out of me.


Yeah, I can see that being a concern, no doubt!  You're all set on the CPU front though, as I believe it has a lot going on CPU-wise.

EDIT: I forgot about one feature that is broken right now, mechanically. When you zoom in with a bow, it is supposed to slow time briefly, to allow precise shots (for weak areas on the robots). That doesn’t work right now. So I have made it to level 17 by having to be extremely precise at game speed. Thank goodness for mouse and not controller!


----------



## moproblems99 (Aug 9, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> Yeah, I can see that being a concern, no doubt! You're all set on the CPU front though, as I believe it has a lot going on CPU-wise.



Yeah, really wishing I bought a 2080S a year and a half ago like I planned.


----------



## metalfiber (Aug 10, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> Wow!  I guess you like it!  It does feel like something I could play again.  Still, nothing beats that first playthrough of a strange new world where you spend part of the time just soaking in all the things the game creators fleshed out for the world.  I love that sense of wonder!
> 
> 
> Yeah, I can see that being a concern, no doubt!  You're all set on the CPU front though, as I believe it has a lot going on CPU-wise.
> ...



I go the stealth route and use silent strikes and tripcaster with explosive wire (400dmg). I haven't used the slo-mo and still have no prob with head and eye shots from far away. I use the bow that uses the echo ammo for everything except for fire. I think that's the precise bow... as you might remember, i only use a controller.


----------



## moproblems99 (Aug 10, 2020)

metalfiber said:


> I haven't used the slo-mo and still have no prob with head and eye shots from far away.



(L)Aim Assist for the win!


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 10, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> Wow!  I guess you like it!  It does feel like something I could play again.  Still, nothing beats that first playthrough of a strange new world where you spend part of the time just soaking in all the things the game creators fleshed out for the world.  I love that sense of wonder!
> 
> 
> Yeah, I can see that being a concern, no doubt!  You're all set on the CPU front though, as I believe it has a lot going on CPU-wise.
> ...



Thanks for the insights. Definitely going to sit this one out for now until they optimize it. 22GB stinks of lazy port, I'm not paying any more than budget bin price for that. Doesn't deserve reward. It is optimized not for 60 fps but for 30, because powerful hardware can't even keep it at 60 while the consoles did 30 with a lot less. It means the scenes are scaled to that target and they didn't really take the effort to rebalance that.

And... lots of things going on the CPU side? How? It ran on shitty Jaguar cores. Sorry man, but I think you're a bit too lenient here, and are assuming a lot with no real basis. The game should run on a toaster. We've seen this before. And judging by the screens... it looks good, but I'm also seeing a lot of cheap stuff, like bushes rendered like cardboard props.

None of this says a lot about the game...I'm still totally interested and will totally buy. When they fix the basics  Its not always a dev problem either, we've seen Nvidia patches clear the sky as well, I've already been reading a recent update improved things a lot. But 22GB and 10GB VRAM is telling.


----------



## Rahnak (Aug 10, 2020)

Replaying KOTOR because I can't deal with the extra heat and noise during the summer.

Looks like they didn't have time to finish optimizing HZD for PC and that's a real shame. Covid probably set them back, or so I'd like to think. Death Stranding has a better port and they're both running on the Decima engine so there's no real reason for it not to better than it currently is.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 10, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> But 22GB and 10GB VRAM is telling.


I haven’t seen that in-game on High settings. So, I can’t say with any certainty it would do that outside of the benchmark. On High, it’s about 12! GB of RAM and 7 to 8 on VRAM.  I don’t think it needs all that VRAM, since recommended is a 1060.  

If I were to do a proper review, I would have tested many more settings other than what I decided to run with. So, I don’t think I’m being lenient, I just can’t authoritatively say what works for other settings.. I’m just enjoying a fun game that runs well for me on my system at high settings.


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 10, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> I haven’t seen that in-game on High settings. So, I can’t say with any certainty it would do that outside of the benchmark. On High, it’s about 12! GB of RAM and 7 to 8 on VRAM.  I don’t think it needs all that VRAM, since recommended is a 1060.
> 
> If I were to do a proper review, I would have tested many more settings other than what I decided to run with. So, I don’t think I’m being lenient, I just can’t authoritatively say what works for other settings.. I’m just enjoying a fun game that runs well for me on my system at high settings.



Smoke > fire 

But I'm downloading now for a quick peek anyway. Still triggered


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 10, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Smoke > fire
> 
> But I'm downloading now for a quick peek anyway. Still triggered


I’m lost. I don’t understand what you mean.


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 10, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> I’m lost. I don’t understand what you mean.



The smoke is your insane RAM usage on the settings you tried and the fire is unstable performance around the 60 FPS marker and having to dial down stuff that you really shouldn't given the GPU horsepower on tap. It echoes what the reviews say. I don't need 4K ultra, but these things generally do translate to lower settings in harder scenes. So that's the smoke>Fire 

I shall take a gander at the game. > That's the second bit


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 10, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> The smoke is your insane RAM usage on the settings you tried and the fire is unstable performance around the 60 FPS marker and having to dial down stuff that you really shouldn't given the GPU horsepower on tap. It echoes what the reviews say. I don't need 4K ultra, but these things generally do translate to lower settings in harder scenes. So that's the smoke>Fire
> 
> I shall take a gander at the game. > That's the second bit


Oh, ok. Well, I can’t blast a game just because it doesn’t play well for others beyond where I play. Remember, 60 is my normal fps where I play.  So for me, it’s working fine.  I do recognize that for others though that there are problems, but that never stops me from playing a game, such as this one.


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 10, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> The smoke is your insane RAM usage on the settings you tried and the fire is unstable performance around the 60 FPS marker and having to dial down stuff that you really shouldn't given the GPU horsepower on tap. It echoes what the reviews say. I don't need 4K ultra, but these things generally do translate to lower settings in harder scenes. So that's the smoke>Fire
> 
> I shall take a gander at the game. > That's the second bit


one of worst explanations i've ever seen


----------



## jayseearr (Aug 10, 2020)

hw unboxed did a pretty solid hardware/performance review of horizon:









definitely a rather demanding game on the gpu, seeing as it's brand new I'm sure some future optimization will probably make a notable difference. R.i.p to my old vega 56 btw, don't miss that thing one bit


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 10, 2020)

Trying to play RDR2 without it crashing is frustrating. Changed from DX12 to Vulkan and it was fine for 30 mins until it froze.
Still, I managed to rob a stagecoach before it crashed, so I'm a few hundred dollars richer!


----------



## moproblems99 (Aug 10, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Trying to play RDR2 without it crashing is frustrating. Changed from DX12 to Vulkan and it was fine for 30 mins until it froze.
> Still, I managed to rob a stagecoach before it crashed, so I'm a few hundred dollars richer!



I haven't had crashes in quite a while. Mostly just world glitches now.


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 10, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Trying to play RDR2 without it crashing is frustrating.


Something with the Radeon drivers when using DX12 code patch in RDR2? Is any of your hardware in the Ryzen build overclocked?


----------



## Soulwatcher (Aug 11, 2020)

I haven't played a game for 3 weeks now, but the last game that I played was FFXIV. I started it the day of release and I have been playing it on and off.


----------



## metalfiber (Aug 11, 2020)

Hey Junkie, is the slo-mo gauge coming up like in the pic below to the right of the crosshairs. If not you have to zoom then hit the focus button...on a controller anyhow. It's working for me like it did on the PS4. One really needs it on those dang birds.





Long live machine
The future supreme
Man overthrown
Spit out the bone


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 11, 2020)

metalfiber said:


> Hey Junkie, is the slo-mo gauge coming up like in the pic below to the right of the crosshairs. If not you have to zoom then hit the focus button...on a controller anyhow. It's working for me like it did on the PS4. One really needs it on those dang birds.
> 
> View attachment 165223
> 
> ...


I figured it out earlier today with mouse and kb. Most of what you can do in the game is just not even explained in game, so it’s been a big learning curve. Thanks for looking out for me, I appreciate the help!

My favorite parts of the game are when I am in our current day buildings in ruins and underground facilities. IDK why but it’s fascinating. I think because as a kid I alternated between being an anthropologist or an archaeologist for a career.  *I did neither...

I’ve finally gotten to the point in one of the main story likes where I found out the reason for the name Zero Dawn.

P.S. No slow-mo or assist on two flocks of “birds” or one of the giant ones as big as a house!! I was almost out of health and first aid, but I got it at game speed.


----------



## metalfiber (Aug 11, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> My favorite parts of the game are when I am in our current day buildings in ruins and underground facilities. IDK why but it’s fascinating. I think because as a kid I alternated between being an anthropologist or an archaeologist for a career.  *I did neither...
> 
> P.S. No slow-mo or assist on two flocks of “birds” or one of the giant ones as big as a house!! I was almost out of health and first aid, but I got it at game speed.


See, i knew you could do it without slo-mo. That's the way i meant in my earlier post to have been taken....as encouragement not a peeing contest. Besides i lack the hardware for a peeing contest...i've got the tweezers but no microscope.

Yeah, i bet we've got some things wrong in the department of archaeology...i mean things like keys as chimes and artifacts as such.


----------



## r.h.p (Aug 11, 2020)

FinneousPJ said:


> Civ VI. It's very cool!


Im a favorite of civ V1  , have won science victories on prince , king and now im on emperor level huge maps . getting smashd on emperor  at the moment ..lol 
such a great looking game in dx 12 i think.


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 12, 2020)

After all the talk in this thread of Horizon Zero Dawn decided to get the game. So far no issues with crashes. Tried Ultra Quality vs Favor Quality with the builtin benchmark, averaged 47FPS with resolution at 2560x1440 75Hz Ultra Quality, and Favor Quality was 53FPS average. Game reports having 5.212 GB of accessible VRAM on the RTX 2060.


----------



## Cvrk (Aug 12, 2020)

Spoiler: my life at the moment









Some quests are broken and impossible to finish like the one I'm looking at right now. The "Complete Edition" is far from Complete. 
Overall i was missing out on a gem. 

When it came out in 2017 for PS4, considering i am a PC gamer, did not botter thinking too much about it and after some reviews/gameplays, i guess it was another AC game running around gathering stuff farming the robots and etc. 
Yeah, it's that if you play on a high level of difficulty cuz getting better gear will be your top priority. However, if you play it at easy or medium you can skip many side stuff and focus on the main. 

The story is superb, the game looks so good. The frames drop like crazy - but it does not matter cuz its single-player so who cares.
At 2k res on "_Origin_" graphics settings it kinda holds 40 fps - rather do 1080 and hold 70+ fps. 
Gong above the Origins to high or ultra - really i saw little difference to the point where sacrificing frames it's not a good idea. 

Maybe one day they will bring to PC God oF War


----------



## WhiteNoise (Aug 12, 2020)

Conan Exiles, ESO, C&C and a bit of Onward VR. That's my rotation at the moment.


----------



## Calmmo (Aug 12, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> After all the talk in this thread of Horizon Zero Dawn decided to get the game. So far no issues with crashes. Tried Ultra Quality vs Favor Quality with the builtin benchmark, averaged 47FPS with resolution at 2560x1440 75Hz Ultra Quality, and Favor Quality was 53FPS average. Game reports having 5.212 GB of accessible VRAM on the RTX 2060.



Nice, just turn volumetric clouds down to normal/high because the max setting has a huge performance hit (kinda like AC:Odysey did). You might get over 60 avg just from that.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 12, 2020)

Still going strong with Horizon Zero Dawn. Guerrilla really did a superb job on narrative, both main and side quests.  Makes me wonder if Bethesda even tries to find writers. Don’t get me wrong I am a huge TES fan.

Anyway, Horizon Zero Dawn is really engaging game for me. I finally learned much of the truth from the past.  According to the stats I am only 56% complete...at 63 hours.  I’ve enjoyed this enough I could see myself getting a PS5  just so I could play the sequel when it comes out.


----------



## Rahnak (Aug 12, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> I’ve enjoyed this enough I could see myself getting a PS5 just so I could play the sequel when it comes out.


Hahaha, that's how they get you! It's those damn exclusives. If you're into narrative heavy games and like Tomb Raider, I'm sure you'd really like the Uncharted series as well. God of War is also amazing.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 12, 2020)

Rahnak said:


> Hahaha, that's how they get you! It's those damn exclusives. If you're into narrative heavy games and like Tomb Raider, I'm sure you'd really like the Uncharted series as well. God of War is also amazing.


Yeah, I know that’s the only reason this game came to PC. I would rather not wait 3 to 5 years after Forbidden West gets released to maybe come to PC also.  Yes, I’m a big story narrative guy!


----------



## Brandenburg (Aug 12, 2020)

even for hardcore grognards.. this simulator is pretty hard core.. so much so.. they have a civilian version and a DOD version.. sure wish i knew someone that could score me a copy..

in any case.. this is what happens when a platoon of 3 soviet T-90's meet 4 M1 SEP.. 1 M1 took a catastrophic hit and 2 t90's where destroyed .. not even the M1 can shrug off a hit from a 125MM DU sabot at 400 meters.. i know the game doesn't model incompetence but the way it blew.. 1st thought was some lazy American tanker loader trying to shave off a few seconds when reloading by NOT closing the Ammo blast door before the gunner fires that round.. blast doors are there for a reason.


i believe i destroyed 16 tanks and 2 vehicles while loosing 2 hummvees, 3 M1's , some troops.. one thing that surprised me was a squad mixed it up with a t90 in close assault and took it out


 round.. blast doors are there for a reason.


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 13, 2020)

Changing to Vulkan sorted the GFX error on RDR2 and I must say that this game is a masterpiece in so many ways, not least the attention to detail.


----------



## moproblems99 (Aug 13, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> must say that this game is a masterpiece in so many ways, not least the attention to detail.



I put about 100 hours in the first 3 chapters.  Then I had the story spoiled so I basically quit playing single player.  Now I fart around on online for about 15 minutes and call it good.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 13, 2020)

broke, forgot about H:ZD launch ... oh, well!

PSO2 f2p as a consolation, 74gb 6hrs on my connection lowered to 3hrs by using my phone in tethering 4G+ (my carrier will probably send me an sms about "your recent activity is suspected to be a breach of fair use")   2.04m CAST bouncer and since i did not know you could change freely classes on one char i also made a braver and a hunter all CAST and all on the same albinos template, will probably delete these 2 later, or maybe not ... i like to have distinctive characters (well, semi distinctive )


launch event some freebies free XP 3x 100'000pts result my bouncer is 28 now


which made first steps really easy (playing solo with a NPC compagnon for now )


combat fun, graphic more than correct, nostalgia from PSO1 i played on Dreamcast a huuuuuge while ago, overall good impression


we are the 13th august (at last for me ... )

coming soon? oh, more waiting time then ... no biggies, timezone are timezone


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 13, 2020)

GreiverBlade said:


> broke, forgot about H:ZD launch ... oh, well!


I was saving the money credited to my Steam wallet from Christmas. Figured why not spend it on a game so it’s how I paid for H:ZD.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 13, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> I was saving the money credited to my Steam wallet from Christmas. Figured why not spend it on a game so it’s how I paid for H:ZD.


well ... i had a refund on a game i didn't like (the content was not really up to what was advertised ) but only 15.50chf  thus i refunded on my credit card instead of my STEAM wallet, but even there i would still miss 34.40chf   

too bad no physical copy available at any of my etailer ahah!


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 13, 2020)

GreiverBlade said:


> PSO2 f2p as a consolation, 74gb 6hrs on my connection lowered to 3hrs by using my phone in tethering 4G+ (my carrier will probably send me an sms about "your recent activity is suspected to be a breach of fair use")


H:ZD is a 76.2 GB download, only took 2hrs 10mins. Contrary to the 100 GB space requirement on the Steam store page it only occupied 76.2GB.


----------



## robot zombie (Aug 13, 2020)

I'm not playing any other games until Control gets that AWE expansion, since I'm in a good flow with that game right now. After that, it's probably gonna be Horizon Zero Dawn... been waiting for that one since before I knew it was coming to PC. RDR2 is up there, too.

And somewhere between that, when Control slips back in my mind, I wanna go back and play the Alan Wake games, since it's common knowledge that they share a universe somehow and I will likely see the lore of both those games and Control differently. They did some really cool things with the writing there. The possibilities are huge. They're so well-connected you'd think Control was written before Alan Wake... or at least that they were always meant to be on a continuity.

There's no way it actually was ever that way, but that observation itself is exactly what Sam Lake wants you to make, and then recognize the connection the stories themselves have in common with you... it's pointing out things about how your mind works and how we experience things. It makes my brain turn to mush and I love it. A lot of this meta-style writing strikes me as shallow self-deprication with the aim of seeming smarter and more meaningful than it really is - kinda just some tactless blue-balling for people who want to feel edgy or ironic. But in this case, the story metas of those games are more like an embroidered tapestry, very intricate and purposeful. Not some tossed in things that you forget with no real consequence. It's integral to the games themselves, not just edgy, self-nullifying writing. The whole thing is a commentary on conventional storytelling with a side of newer storytelling concepts. There are real answers to the absurdity. It's not just there. An Alan Wake sequel is needed.


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 13, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> After that, it's probably gonna be Horizon Zero Dawn... been waiting for that one since before I knew it was coming to PC.


You’re in for a treat, I’ve been having a good time until I changed something on my PC, don’t know if it was GPU hardware accelerated scheduling or flipping on Gsync for my FreeSync panel but I started getting crashes.

The Windows 10 install has corruption in the WinSxS directory from overclocking the Ryzen 3 1200 before I bought the 3800X. I ran stress tests thought it was stable until it rebooted during a Windows update install.
Tried repairing the image but no luck. Started a clean install before I had to leave for work.


----------



## Brandenburg (Aug 14, 2020)

set up a new battle..  this times its 2 platoons of M1a2sep + an TF HQ platoon, and 2 platoons of m3a3 Calvary IFV with troops + an HQ platoon in humvees w/tows

1 encounter.. took out a t90 platoon(3) w/o loss.. one t-90 did take 4 hits to kill it though.. 1st 3 hits has little to no known effect .. this game has fow or fog of war.. my intel is quite limited on a great many things but not as strict as it could be.. 4 levels of fow +standard game fow which is kind of in between 2ns and 3rd level imo.. .. level 4 is insane.. i like this to be a fun game.. not a torture or military college test/exercise

i think im going to make me a personal character later , in the editor.. atm .. im Capt Bell...1st LT, Capt., or major Reich has a better ring too it.. muhahhahah.. my best friend is a marine sgt. . cant say 'was' as there is no such thing as a former marine.. in anycase.. he was a staff sergeant in the late 70's and early 80 and works comms.. think ill make him commander of my platoons

this game is all about command and control too.. orders take several turns to propagate down the chain of command and the units to start following those orders.. all but the initial order, which is free and w/o delay






just realize i used my last name in the post above.. and i use my standard internet name here.. well, Generally its KG_Brandenburg  but I also use the shortened form w/o the clanner tag sometimes.. name is 20 years old this year.. Im one the last of the KG'ers that still play close combat or the old combat mission on a semi-regula rbasis.. KG is a close combat/combat mission gaming clan and stands for* kampfgruppe* .. now, when i play AvP online.. on discord they know me as KG_Brandenburg but in game.. its generally shorted to KG most the time..

before ppl think im trying to show some allegiance or glorification to a cause. my last name really is Reich..


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 14, 2020)

I completed the main quest in Horizon Zero Dawn. I’ve still got some side quests and a chunk of the map not revealed yet because I haven’t been there. I still have about a third of The Frozen Wilds DLC yet to complete.


----------



## Brandenburg (Aug 14, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> I completed the main quest in Horizon Zero Dawn. I’ve still got some side quests and a chunk of the map not revealed yet because I haven’t been there. I still have about a third of The Frozen Wilds DLC yet to complete.



been meaning to buy that game.. looks pretty sweet


----------



## DannibusX (Aug 15, 2020)

Mostly been playing Magic: Arena lately.  Dota2, League, SC2 and Warzone as well.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 15, 2020)

I'm playing RDR2 after how much praise it's received. I just started the 3rd chapter and I have to make myself play it. I'm just way underwhelmed after playing Half-life: Alyx. I mean don't get me wrong I think it's a great game, but I should have played it before HLA. I am playing it in NVSurround and it helps. It's even better playing it in big screen on a huge curved monitor.  Now if it gets a VR mod like GTAV then it will be awesome. I'm really debating on buying VorpX to play it in VR... lol


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 15, 2020)

JoanNash said:


> Animal Crossing  I'm addicted, I play it all day long. Anyone?


That's a fun game, however I think you're in the minority about being addicted to it..
(BTW, laughing about your comment, not at you..)


----------



## moproblems99 (Aug 15, 2020)

Mindweaver said:


> I'm playing RDR2 after how much praise it's received. I just started the 3rd chapter and I have to make myself play it. I'm just way underwhelmed after playing Half-life: Alyx. I mean don't get me wrong I think it's a great game, but I should have played it before HLA. I am playing it in NVSurround and it helps. It's even better playing it in big screen on a huge curved monitor.  Now if it gets a VR mod like GTAV then it will be awesome. I'm really debating on buying VorpX to play it in VR... lol



RDR2 is best served for story driven players rather than action driven player I feel.  Otherwise, the mechanics of the game will bore you to death  I basically just wander around now bow hunting which there is slightly something cathartic about it I feel.


----------



## Drone (Aug 15, 2020)

JoanNash said:


> Animal Crossing  I'm addicted, I play it all day long. Anyone?


Animal Crossing is pretty innovative and addictive. If I had more time I'd play it for sure, but I can't get enough of Xenoblade and MGS series lol

Okay back to Peace Walker. Just managed to beat Pupa, PW and Chrysalis with S rank, now Snake has bandana and ∞ ammo, yay!






Tank boss battle






Snake and Kaz against the world






I never knew that PW "borrowed" some of the *patrol route* ideas from 1987 game, while Twin Snakes and Sons of Liberty used more stochastic and AI based approach.






Snake vs Chrysalis.


----------



## Brandenburg (Aug 15, 2020)

i be damn.. was playing a game i had set up.. pretty straightforward..  1 battalion of soviet t62's and 1 battalion of M60a3's meeting engagement.. environment was pre dusk,ground was wet and there was light rain.  well.. it was turn 31 or 31 minutes of shooting each other too pieces and my personal command tank spotted the remnant of a  t62 company, a company of mine had liquidated a few turns before .. ohh my american tankers suffered a bit too..  i think my coy lost maybe 6 to 8 tanks out of 14..  in one turn i killed 11 tanks.
well, ANYWAY....  my tank saw the t62 and i was like HEAT UP!!!!..  fire..  the rusky commander probable did the same.. i popped him and he popped me,, boy, i was a bit like whaaaa..ranges on most the shots in the game where mostly ~500 or less.. i think the range was like 200 or so.. had to use heat. my sabot rounds could not be used..  range was too close according to one of my staff officers..well, i died fighting the good fight


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 16, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> RDR2 is best served for story driven players rather than action driven player I feel.  Otherwise, the mechanics of the game will bore you to death  I basically just wander around now bow hunting which there is slightly something cathartic about it I feel.


I agree with that. It's a great story so far. I would love to be in the game to just look around in VR. It's pretty nice with nvsurround, but it's even better in *Bigscreen**. *It sets my screen size to my triple monitor screen size but as one widescreen then I can enlarge it and then add a curve to it. It's pretty awesome looking at the sky at night. It's really close to feeling like VR setting in the center and just focusing on the game screen. Oh, and I like bow hunting as well.. lol I don't care for the fishing part because it take forever to reel one in.


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 16, 2020)

Mindweaver said:


> I agree with that. It's a great story so far. I would love to be in the game to just look around in VR. It's pretty nice with nvsurround, but it's even better in *Bigscreen**. *It sets my screen size to my triple monitor screen size but as one widescreen then I can enlarge it and then add a curve to it. It's pretty awesome looking at the sky at night. It's really close to feeling like VR setting in the center and just focusing on the game screen. Oh, and I like bow hunting as well.. lol I don't care for the fishing part because it take forever to reel one in.


Those screenshots are really cool.
Excuse my ignorance, but I didn't think RDR2 had VR support, so if it doesn't, how does Bigscreen achieve that effect?
I don't have VR, which is why I'm curious.


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 16, 2020)

Got to second half of chapter 3 in yakuza 5. After some practice I got better at timing the idol battles so it wasn't that bad. Story is now picking up pace once again.


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 16, 2020)

Death Stranding while I wait for Horizon Zero Dawn to fix a few issues. But apparently it's following me....


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 16, 2020)

Started RE Revelations and this feels hella great!


----------



## moproblems99 (Aug 17, 2020)

INSTG8R said:


> Death Stranding while I wait for Horizon Zero Dawn to fix a few issues. But apparently it's following me....



Maybe it is just the screenshots but every screenshot I have seen of this game gives me the impression the graphics are from 3 or 4 years ago.


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 17, 2020)

Back with Control and although I really don't know what the heck is going on, it sucks you in and chucking huge objects at thugs is a lot of fun.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 17, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Back with Control and although I really don't know what the heck is going on, it sucks you in and chucking huge objects at thugs is a lot of fun.
> View attachment 165740
> 
> View attachment 165741
> ...


Looks nice even with your RX 580


----------



## robot zombie (Aug 17, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> Maybe it is just the screenshots but every screenshot I have seen of this game gives me the impression the graphics are from 3 or 4 years ago.


It is though! Came out for PS4 in 2017. Obviously you can up the settings on PC, but it still IS 4 year old tech.



Splinterdog said:


> Back with Control and although I really don't know what the heck is going on, it sucks you in and chucking huge objects at thugs is a lot of fun.


Hahaha, it has that effect. I think it was maybe 3-4 playthroughs before I could say I really understood the story. Usually I would chalk that up to a bad story, but in this case I like to think that's what makes it good. Explore everywhere, some kinda big-deal secrets I'm willing to bet the majority of players do not find. The collectibles outline everything. The real juicy stuff is in the outline of the bits of information you DO get... the stuff they don't explicitly tell you. The board talks in code but are legit telling you a lot. There are some other points of dialogue that are also a huge deal, but only if you've found the right collectibles. Not that you actually get new dialogue that way... just that so many things that seem incomprehensible are context dependent. It's on you to learn about the world and make sense of what's happening.

It's all there, but chances are you won't get/piece it together in order in one go. All I can say is... if you've got an explanation that seems straightforwardly logical, you're wrong. Once things click I'd say it's all very easy to understand. The real fun is in the mystery! If you question things, you'll find more answers than you expect. Nearly every strange thing has a deeper answer, and a couple more questions. Never ends. Enjoy your time behind the poster. The real story is in the adventure through the world. Think of it all as one big world-building exercise with the plot points serving that and it starts making more sense.


----------



## moproblems99 (Aug 17, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> It is though! Came out for PS4 in 2017. Obviously you can up the settings on PC, but it still IS 4 year old tech.



Death Standing came out in 2017?


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 17, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Those screenshots are really cool.
> Excuse my ignorance, but I didn't think RDR2 had VR support, so if it doesn't, how does Bigscreen achieve that effect?
> I don't have VR, which is why I'm curious.


No, RDR2 doesn't have VR support. You can play any game in Bigscreen on a virtual monitor in VR. You can add a curve and increase or decrease the size of your screen. you can have a Theater environment or use the environment they call the Void which is just everything blacked out but your screen.


----------



## robot zombie (Aug 17, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> Death Standing came out in 2017?


My bad, thought you were talking about HZD.


----------



## moproblems99 (Aug 17, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> My bad, thought you were talking about HZD.



Well, I know it was being talked about for forever and thought maybe I just forgot.


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 17, 2020)

I'm also preloading MS Flight Simulator with Game Pass, all 127GB. That's probably the largest game download I've ever seen.
I'm also wondering whether there's any advantage to put it on SSD over a spinner?


----------



## moproblems99 (Aug 17, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> I'm also wondering whether there's any advantage to put it on SSD over a spinner?



I would say in this instance that yes, there would be an advantage.  I can see a lot of disk access when you are flying across the globe although I am not sure how much is streamed from the cloud.


----------



## Brandenburg (Aug 17, 2020)

was pretty lit this morning around 2am  and listening to music waiting for the next victim and just practicing my accuracy and wallcrawling a bit in avpII..  there was someone that joined and left. he killed me once and i dispatched him 3 times. 1st he tried pred and that didnt go as he expected , so he tried human but only used pistol "cocks head"..  i honestly was toying with him and determining his skill level before i started playing in earnest.. this is SOP for me in such situations..  if he has real skills , ill treat him with caution and be more careful with high risk movement but if he is a beginner, ill treat him a bit more lax. probably one of the only ones that tailors his aggressive level to an opponents skill level in an online game

i played a 1 vs 1 vs 1 an d killed this dude.. 1st thing he complained about was my ping.. it was 200.. not great but not super bad either. its workable and is normal for a us player in a european sever for this game.. he was so full of shit though,.. he had no issue the rest of the game.. he wasnt great player but was definitely competent.. his shots missed me alot .. LMAO join the club.. My elusiveness is legendary in avp and more than 1 asked "how are you still alive"..lol. I guess he was used to playing a runner of a lesser skill level.. as i explained " im a veteran runner and have been playing for a very long time..i really am a very skilled alien player with very unique tactics and way of playing. no one players the runner quite like i do. not the best scorer but i actually am the best wall crawler in the game..


This dude left after my last kill..  I used a well rehearsed move.  I aimed for the wall behind him at some distance..  pounced, did a 180 on the wall, then took a nano second to acquire him and aimed and pounced.. sometimes i just pounce in the ~approx mental location i suspect an opponent to be at but he made the mistake of staying in the same place for too long.. never advisable against me as i really do draw a mental map of suspected locations of opponents based on sound of footsteps,muzzle flashes and last known location
. my situation awareness in this game is really good.





ohh btw.. that kill was a flawless representation of the skill level he was playing against.. after i did the 180, and pounced.. i never touched the ground.. i killed him with a single pounce and att soom distance too..  it wasnt an easy attack but wasnt hard either.. took him out with a clean kill..  he left after that


----------



## JuanBC (Aug 17, 2020)

uhh, kind laying low on games recently, but... 
Last completed: Journey, Rise of Tomb Raider, Bioshock 1 - Remaster
Played recently: Killing Floor 2, Battlefield V, RDR2, GTAV, Cities Skylines, Warframe, and some Car Sim hehe


----------



## Frick (Aug 17, 2020)

Ok so Disco Elysium is so good I don't actually want to play it on the desktop. You can play it with only a mouse, and it is almost an interactive book. So much writing, and it is simply put amazing. But sitting on my bad chair by the desktop and just reading is not good, so I need a laptop with a beefier GPU.

I can't recommend the game enough. If you like good writing, that is. It's designed by proper artists, and it really shows. I will say it has better writing than Planescape: Torment, something that is supposed to be impossible.


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 18, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> Maybe it is just the screenshots but every screenshot I have seen of this game gives me the impression the graphics are from 3 or 4 years ago.


My screenshots will always look washed out if I’m using HDR because it doesn’t show up.


----------



## robot zombie (Aug 18, 2020)

Just for the hell of it I fired up FO4. Forgot what my mod setup looked like before I put it down. I ran out of things to do other than slather it in post processing. So much banding and I don't even care. It's mostly in the moving skies/fog, so you can't see it much. I don't know what it is about this game. It's terrible and has punished me greatly, but I still get caught up in it sometimes. Nostalgia goes hard for all of the quirky stuff, and the soundtrack. It's still a unique experience, even if it's completely jarring to come from perhaps one of the best recent AAA titles to... this.

I forgot I gave it stupid real-ass nights. Sometimes this game makes me nostalgic for nights growing up here. We had some beater trucks we would drive out into the scrubs/mud - a friend's parents had this literal compound with acres just off in the sticks. Buy em, fix em, keep em parked out there. Plenty of ways to get out into the scrubs, running over those little pines and trying not to hit any big palmettos. We'd hit clearings that were somewhat drier with tall grass and the odd oak/lightning-shot-pine cluster, surrounded by rings of swamp you can't see through the trees in the distance - but you can definitely hear their cacophonous life clamoring, like muffled waterfalls. We'd climb up into the beds and into the placid breeze, glowing summer overcast drifting slowly above and it's just... dark. Like this.



Too dark, but it's really peaceful... depending on how scary you find driving into the woods at night. I'm over trying to make this game look 'good'. I don't care if I fuck it up and it's terrible, so long as it has an atmosphere I like. With the ambience and the wind blowing, it takes me somewhere I remember. When it rained it would look kinda like this.




I think I must've left it with mostly foggy weathers lol. NAC lets you choose EVERYTHING.





I think I wanted something more cinematic. Washed-out and gloomy. They cheezed the colors on FO4 so bad. It barely looked like an apocalyptic game. Why are they the most stark, terrible thing ever? Who is responsible for this? Did they just leave everything neutral, toss together some weathers, and fuck off for the rest of the production cycle?  They managed to produce some of the flattest, most unengaging imagery I've ever seen. The world design and landscape work aren't terrible considering the engine limitations. The interior blocks, layouts and lighting placement are good to go. It's like they forgot to flip it on or something.

I tried to find a dusty-looking LUT that makes it easier to clip the blacks, drop the contrast. Let the godrays, fog, and bloom pull the rest of the weight. Give it that vague, surreal look. Like... the end of the fucking world. 


Spoiler













I need to make a hard copy of this whole deal that I can deploy anywhere I want. Split it up into categories, a handful of 7z files that I can just dump into my game folder or mod manager. That way I can just play. I couldn't figure out how to make half of it work again if I was starting over. My game folder is rigged up like a rube-goldberg apparatus. Chopped and diced like a salad. Never again with the modding of this game. I verified it when I modded Skyrim SE again. That game is a fucking dream to mod compared to this. It really is buggy and primitive. I'm still trying to figure out what was gained for it. The game runs extremely poorly and in the end, modded Skyrim still looks/runs so much better than FO4 could modded to relative perfection. I think I have a rarer perspective on bethesda's progress on the tech end. I think overall they've taken several steps BACKWARDS with their engine starting with FO4. The improvements they DID get made it worse overall.

This is probably the number one thing that concerns me with the next ES game. They keep loading things down only to wind up crippling the flexibility and taking the performance so far back that it can't even handle what it used to. ID gave them better shooting mechanics, but they seemed to put the rest of their efforts into getting more polygons onto the screen (and more dynamic objects.) In the process they made a monster out of their optimization to the point where it breaks easily and things just go haywire. They beefed up their scripting language to add a lot of functionality, but it's still that same cycling, time/framerate bound execution driving it... it's become so inefficient that script lag is back like in the pre-creation-engine days. Like BASIC, it can theoretically do anything... just give it time. How much time? Just time. An indefinite amount. They've already hit a wall with what it can do IMHO. Any further improvements to scripted mechanics will require an actual code overhaul. Meanwhile, things like texture-deployment, AI, lighting, shadows, weather, physics, animations, combat, and so on, remain largely untouched and painfully dated.

At this point, it's more than just being stuck with a rickety old engine. A good team could rock the shit out of their engine. Zero doubts, a game that looks good and plays well is possible. Just not a Bethesda one. I think Bethesda's team just doesn't have the direction. It's almost like the people who would know what to do with the engine and how to use it don't get to choose what's done with it. It's a cliche, but sometimes I think their own modding community could teach them a thing or two. They often seem to work against themselves on the mechanical side. Just a lot of slop for a team that's supposed to have the tools and training to work on it. I think that's the problem, though. All devs have their tools and components they buy/develop. But sometimes I feel like the real reason Bethesda makes their games so 'moddable' is so that they don't need as many skilled people working on them. Anybody can come in and contribute to putting the pieces together, like legos. Maybe they can't fix all of the bugs they inadvertently cause, only knowing their training with the tools, but it's okay because they graciously let other people fix those.  ^.^

I don't think it's going to keep working for them. Whoever came up with 76 should be shot... not because it's a bad game, but because thier engine is not only well past the 'sunscreen' window, but passing over 'sunburn cream' territory as well. They have this... infatuation with tacking on more gimmicky stuff while the functional capacity and stability just rot away. It's a trend with them... I want to be optimistic but I think it really could be what ruins them. I can only imagine somebody who doesn't know shit about games is heading up these decisions. Just so much stuff that any dev with pride wouldn't dare try to do. And I mean... just in a strictly mechanical sense. They undermine the engine and gameplay at every turn for the most nonsense, focus-grouped crap possible.



Spoiler: I even attempted a new character



I call this look the "ex-lawyermom" or maybe, "future wasteland queen." The early-game budding menace. That's a face that really says "One day I'm going to indiscriminately murder an entire airship of fascist, technophobe military fetishists and run a raider op out of their airship. One day..." And maybe she's a vampire or something. *Iunno*





Still hate FO4's character creation. I've never managed to make a character that I like, is not terrible/weird, and makes sense. I swear, with all of these options, it's like the hardest thing to do is actually make a character that fits with the game. Anything else is easy.

With the mods available, you have boring 'Fallout enhanced" style, military style, animu, anime, sexy, HORIFICALLY sexy, ironically sexy, illegally sexy, cute white girl, magic (only it's sexy... _sexy_ magic,) abomonation of nature (sexy?) annnnnnnd... ghoul (S-E-X-Y.) Those are the genres. For men, you get scrap-potato and rugged man-meat. You then adjust the dozens of sliders corresponding to different flavors of uncanny valley, and hopefully come out with something looking like an approximation of a human who belongs where they are. Or not. So like, _The Sims: Nuclear Edition._ The games even share haircuts and outfits!


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 18, 2020)

Now I want to bring up FO4 again but I'd rather not waste those precious flash writes on a game that got bored with again.


----------



## robot zombie (Aug 18, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Now I want to bring up FO4 again but I'd rather not waste those precious flash writes on a game that got bored with again.


Hahaha, yeah, I know what you mean. It easily gets repetitive and the game feel doesn't do it any favors there. Gives me a case of the Nietzschean dread. I like it a lot more with mods to help with balancing, quality of life, and atmosphere. Don't wanna be stuck-up but at this point the vanilla experience is... pretty shoddy. The tune-ups I've squeezed out made it worth spending some time on again but it doesn't feel like there's much to dive into, though I can always have some fun playing with the game itself. It's just kinda... over-ripened at this point. Not aging too well compared to others. Clunky and really lacking gameplay depth. Even the exploration is nothing too special. I've gotten over 1000 hours of fun out of it, but it's all the same fun. It's one of those games that's good at getting a steady dopamine flow, but once you sober-up there just isn't much left but its many flaws.

Probably the only reason I still play it is because I can't just uninstall this massive mod setup. I have to back it up somehow before I remove it.

I keep saying I will, but every time I do, I wind up playing it till I'm bored instead. And then when I'm done with it I want nothing to do with it, so the archiving operation gets shelved again. I just know a couple of years later I'd regret not getting a snapshot of this install. That's the other thing... I actually have to take the whole install... or at least the .exe and a few other version-dependent files. If I install a new (if 'new' is adding more cash shop items) version later, many mods will be broken and the whole point is to just be able to play and forget, when the mood strikes. Ugh...

It's a nice palate cleanser, though. Turn your brain off and get into that whole Fallout vibe. It's just that it's about deep as a puddle, and as wide as an ocean. I have always had old games like that, though... games that aren't really great to play anymore, but I still have to fire them up sometimes.


----------



## moproblems99 (Aug 18, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> We'd hit clearings that were somewhat drier with tall grass and the odd oak/lightning-shot-pine cluster, surrounded by rings of swamp you can't see through the trees in the distance - but you can definitely hear their cacophonous life clamoring, like muffled waterfalls.



Thought I was reading a Witcher book for a second.


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 18, 2020)

Frick said:


> Ok so Disco Elysium is so good I don't actually want to play it on the desktop. You can play it with only a mouse, and it is almost an interactive book. So much writing, and it is simply put amazing. But sitting on my bad chair by the desktop and just reading is not good, so I need a laptop with a beefier GPU.
> 
> I can't recommend the game enough. If you like good writing, that is. It's designed by proper artists, and it really shows. I will say it has better writing than Planescape: Torment, something that is supposed to be impossible.



Have you considered in-home streaming?



robot zombie said:


> Just for the hell of it I fired up FO4. Forgot what my mod setup looked like before I put it down. I ran out of things to do other than slather it in post processing. So much banding and I don't even care. It's mostly in the moving skies/fog, so you can't see it much. I don't know what it is about this game. It's terrible and has punished me greatly, but I still get caught up in it sometimes. Nostalgia goes hard for all of the quirky stuff, and the soundtrack. It's still a unique experience, even if it's completely jarring to come from perhaps one of the best recent AAA titles to... this.
> 
> I forgot I gave it stupid real-ass nights. Sometimes this game makes me nostalgic for nights growing up here. We had some beater trucks we would drive out into the scrubs/mud - a friend's parents had this literal compound with acres just off in the sticks. Buy em, fix em, keep em parked out there. Plenty of ways to get out into the scrubs, running over those little pines and trying not to hit any big palmettos. We'd hit clearings that were somewhat drier with tall grass and the odd oak/lightning-shot-pine cluster, surrounded by rings of swamp you can't see through the trees in the distance - but you can definitely hear their cacophonous life clamoring, like muffled waterfalls. We'd climb up into the beds and into the placid breeze, glowing summer overcast drifting slowly above and it's just... dark. Like this.
> View attachment 165893
> ...



Honestly, unless Bethesda provides a major revamp of the whole concept of their open-world Fallout and TES franchises, with completely new mechanics, skill trees, animation and engine, it will be dead by next release. Another touch up of this ancient turd won't turn out well, it already didn't with FO4 and FO76. People are going to find themselves much more invested in say, Skyrim than a new installment if its more of the same.

The paradox of that however is that a complete overhaul will also upset many a modder because they'll be stuck learning a new environment and workflow. If they even get allowed to do so, because let's face it, you won't be modding successfully for the first year post release of anything Bethesda makes that is actually new. 'There will be bugs'... and most likely so many that FO76 will feel like a perfect game.

Bethesda and most notably Todd himself has managed to dig a hole he can barely crawl out of.

As far as your description of the character creation... lol. Rugged dude? I haven't seen a single one in all of my years in Fallout, except for Super Mutants perhaps. What I did see was an entire population struggling with bipedal movement and pulling a face with that like it was the most regular thing in the world  A bit like my FO76 shot with the old dude by the campfire. They all look like that. Rugged? No... bored shitless. I guess on females it could be considered a sexy look


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 18, 2020)

Mindweaver said:


> No, RDR2 doesn't have VR support. You can play any game in Bigscreen on a virtual monitor in VR. You can add a curve and increase or decrease the size of your screen. you can have a Theater environment or use the environment they call the Void which is just everything blacked out but your screen.


Damn Mirrors Edge Catalyst looks cool even with a virtual desktop. I'd love to see that in real VR 



JuanBC said:


> uhh, kind laying low on games recently, but...
> Last completed: Journey, Rise of Tomb Raider, Bioshock 1 - Remaster
> Played recently: Killing Floor 2, Battlefield V, RDR2, GTAV, Cities Skylines, Warframe, and some Car Sim hehe


Rise is the best of the new Tomb Raiders  Shadow wasn't bad but it was kinda disappointing after Rise.


----------



## Frick (Aug 18, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Have you considered in-home streaming?



GOG doesn't do that afaik.


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 18, 2020)

Frick said:


> GOG doesn't do that afaik.



Some other things to think of... Nvidia Shield (in home streaming for anything); and perhaps you can link the game to your Steam Library (have not tried with non-steam but should work).


----------



## Frick (Aug 18, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Some other things to think of... Nvidia Shield (in home streaming for anything); and perhaps you can link the game to your Steam Library (have not tried with non-steam but should work).



Will check steam thing. Getting additional hardware (apart from better laptop) is not an option tbh. I have a Dell 5590 with a busted charger port, that would be ideal but I need to repair it first...


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 18, 2020)

I'm hoping to play Flight Simulator when it's finished downloading, even though I pre-loaded it, which isn't an actual pre-load in fact.
Three hours later...


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 18, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Some other things to think of... Nvidia Shield (in home streaming for anything); and perhaps you can link the game to your Steam Library (have not tried with non-steam but should work).


Steam streaming works surprisingly well, with that I can game with my laptop fine 



Splinterdog said:


> I'm hoping to play Flight Simulator when it's finished downloading, even though I pre-loaded it, which isn't an actual pre-load in fact.
> Three hours later...
> View attachment 165920


I miss those days when I had 2x 40GB drives and I felt like I can't run out of HDD space.. and games these days can take over 100GB.


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 18, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Steam streaming works surprisingly well, with that I can game with my laptop fine
> 
> 
> I miss those days when I had 2x 40GB drives and I felt like I can't run out of HDD space.. and games these days can take over 100GB.


It's getting to the point where i might need to buy a 4TB spinner and I already have 7.5TB in various disks.
But this Flight Simulator is by far the biggest I've downloaded.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 18, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> It's getting to the point where i might need to buy a 4TB spinner and I already have 7.5TB in various disks.
> But this Flight Simulator is by far the biggest I've downloaded.


Probably my worst space-eaters are FF XV & Dirt Rally 2.0 as those take over 100GB each


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 18, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> I'm hoping to play Flight Simulator when it's finished downloading, even though I pre-loaded it, which isn't an actual pre-load in fact.
> Three hours later...
> View attachment 165920


I had to make space to get this.. lol Funny enough while looking for space on one of my game drives I noticed Warzone is 185gb! lol I completely forgot about getting this game to play with my nephews...


----------



## Frick (Aug 18, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> It's getting to the point where i might need to buy a 4TB spinner and I already have 7.5TB in various disks.
> But this Flight Simulator is by far the biggest I've downloaded.



ARK Survival Evolved is >100GB these days. 


Anyway, streaming non Steam games works, but it is _very _choppy. Every other or third second it does a kind of micro-freeze. It might be the WLAN card in the Dell, it is sorta unstable (connection drops once every few hours no matter the load). But at least it works!


----------



## Brandenburg (Aug 18, 2020)

probably the biggest eater of HDD space i have atm is HBS's Battletech with the 3062 mod installed..  weighing in at 40.6 gb. i have a dedicated 512 ssd and a 4gb hdd fpr games...  i also keep a few smaller ones on my c drive.. a 512 gb ssd m.2


--
games i started playing last night..i have no motivation to play the 41,42,43,44 campaign so i thought id pic a smaller scenario..42 summer offensive which covers Stalingrad.. 20 turns instead of 220 with a fraction of the units.. lol


----------



## Frick (Aug 18, 2020)

Hey @Brandenburg . I think you would like Aurora.

BTW, some crimping later I can now play Disco Elysium on the laptop. Excellent.


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 18, 2020)

I put the entire day aside for Microsoft Flight Simulator and boy, did I need the training?
After a couple of mishaps where I veered off the runway and then did a couple of scary nosedives, I managed to get the plane flying.
The tricky part was finding the airport later on...


----------



## Frick (Aug 18, 2020)

Frick said:


> Hey @Brandenburg . I think you would like Aurora.
> 
> BTW, some crimping later I can now play Disco Elysium on the laptop. Excellent.



So my RJ45 jack on the laptop doesn't hold the connector, which means it falls out when I move. Still good, I'm good at not moving.


----------



## milewski1015 (Aug 18, 2020)

My buddy finally got me to try League. I've always been an FPS player, but he got me to try HoTS a while back which eventually grew on me. I'm by no means good at MOBAs, and now graduating from HoTS to league where I have a lot more to worry about in addition to the infamously toxic playerbase when queuing up with randoms is proving quite the challenge.


----------



## Brandenburg (Aug 18, 2020)

Frick said:


> Hey @Brandenburg . I think you would like Aurora.




i have that but have never played it.. forgotten i had downloaded it awhile back.. eventually i might put it in my game rotation..so many games,

--
^^started posting the above , then started playing guitar.. so.. an hour later i see i forgot to hit post reply.. lol


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 18, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's a fun game, however I think you're in the minority about being addicted to it..
> (BTW, laughing about your comment, not at you..)


I'm so in the minority I never heard of it.  So I guess I will look it up now.


----------



## moproblems99 (Aug 18, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> I'm so in the minority I never heard of it.  So I guess I will look it up now.



Don't bother.


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 18, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> Don't bother.


Don't bother with Animal Crossing: New Horizons?


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 19, 2020)

I finally managed to flee the country...


----------



## Fangio1951 (Aug 19, 2020)

So, where are you heading = Oz (land down under) ??

Our Covid situation is fairly good now days


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 19, 2020)

EZE-LGW
Buenos Aires to London Gatwick, the flight that was cancelled


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 19, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> I'm so in the minority I never heard of it.  So I guess I will look it up now.


It's not for everyone, but if it's your jam, it'll suck you in till you do/find everything.
(BTW, I noticed that the user deleted his comment, I hope my statement didn't scare them off...)


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 19, 2020)

Brandenburg said:


> probably the biggest eater of HDD space i have atm is HBS's Battletech with the 3062 mod installed..  weighing in at 40.6 gb. i have a dedicated 512 ssd and a 4gb hdd fpr games...  i also keep a few smaller ones on my c drive.. a 512 gb ssd m.2
> 
> 
> --
> ...



Holy crap Battletech 3062 flew right under my radar... dayum! I seem to have something to reinstall right now. I love this thread. TY


----------



## SN2716057 (Aug 19, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> I finally managed to flee the country...
> View attachment 165957


Did you land in a hard way? 

Btw, no cockpit view?


----------



## MythologicalZA (Aug 19, 2020)

Lots of wreckfest on my laptop nowadays, finally found something to replace og flatout, Hammers the 675m though lol


----------



## xtreemchaos (Aug 19, 2020)

ive just gone back to playing metro last light redux ,ive completed it many times before but this time on survival and taking my time for a good look around, id forgot just how good this game was and with a better system this time so i can max it out.


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 19, 2020)

SN2716057 said:


> Did you land in a hard way?
> 
> Btw, no cockpit view?


Practically any view you like. Here's a 747 cockpit view.
I haven't landed yet as it's a 13 hour flight


----------



## Cvrk (Aug 19, 2020)

Forgot to hide the UI - ahhh....
With the latest updates, this game is really shinning! This is an incredible adventure and it really makes me think about getting the PS5 just so i can play the sequel 
------------------
Covid19 or not, i feel like 2020 is an excellent year for gaming so far 
Godfall co-op is coming up, AC Valhalla (sadly no coop) and Cyberpunk 

And my latest obsession Mortal Shell - it's a souls game done very right. And by the time they release it on Steam in 2021 they will add co-op


----------



## Fleurious (Aug 19, 2020)

Been playing Conan Exiles, World of Warships, and Warframe lately.

It would be nice if Conan Exiles had some competent devs that could actually fix all the bugs and maybe add some new content.  The game could be great with a little work.  Hosting it on my linux server was a PITA, worse considering UE4 engine is supposed to run fine on it (i.e. Ark).


----------



## FinneousPJ (Aug 19, 2020)

Cvrk said:


> View attachment 166019
> 
> Forgot to hide the UI - ahhh....
> With the latest updates, this game is really shinning! This is an incredible adventure and it really makes me think about getting the PS5 just so i can play the sequel
> ...


I'm really looking forward to Mortal Shell as well. I'm even considering downloading Epci Games Store.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 19, 2020)

Mortal shell being out on Epic a friend bought it, i watched him play a bit yesterday .... not caring for now, i prefer my Souls like more narrative and Mortals Shells seems a bit short and very predictable in term of ending, he finished it today and the final boss was exactly who i told him that it would be  (it was so obvious after seeing it 1st time on screen )

and since my epic account and launcher has 0 paid games on  it out of the 25 games i have on (with 2 worthless battle royal .... ) i decided to give a go and inaugurate my Arion as a game drive 
Remnant from the ashes: mmhhh hunter archetype suits me ...




even tho ... since Code Vein was my first Souls like ... i have a tendency to use melee only, will correct that asap well, Fade to Silence being my second ... that does not help either

ah wrong ... i did play Demon's Soul on PS3 .... i guess my first Souls like was the father of the Souls series then ...


----------



## SN2716057 (Aug 19, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Practically any view you like. Here's a 747 cockpit view.
> I haven't landed yet as it's a 13 hour flight
> View attachment 166016


I've only landed once in Nepal and once in the lake of Geneva.


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 20, 2020)

Anyone looking forward to Battletoads tomorrow? Unlocks on Steam in 13 hours.






						Rare Games – Battletoads
					

Find out about 2020’s punchy Xbox comeback for these cult gaming heroes




					www.rare.co.uk
				




Edit: Battletoads on Steam page: https://store.steampowered.com/app/1244950/Battletoads/


----------



## ShurikN (Aug 20, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Anyone looking forward to Battletoads tomorrow? Unlocks on Steam in 13 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am, but will not buy it until I find a new apartment and buy a large 4K TV. 
The good thing is, I have just the right 2 friends to play local coop with.


----------



## Frick (Aug 20, 2020)

SN2716057 said:


> I've only landed once in Nepal and once in the lake of Geneva.
> View attachment 166059



I serioulsy want that game solely because of the clouds and scenery.


----------



## SN2716057 (Aug 20, 2020)

Frick said:


> I serioulsy want that game solely because of the clouds and scenery.


I got it through Xbox game pass, they have a 75% discount. Gonna try out BattleTech and Deliver us the Moon next.


----------



## Frick (Aug 20, 2020)

SN2716057 said:


> I got it through Xbox game pass, they have a 75% discount. Gonna try out BattleTech and Deliver us the Moon next.



Yeah well it will probably not look as good with my GTX760...


----------



## metalfiber (Aug 20, 2020)

Before the Alan Wake DLC comes out the 27th, i'm replay'n Control. I forgot what a power hog this game is...hell, i wonder if it'll hit 80fps when the 3090 comes out. Also, any third person shooter that the player can't fire a gun from cover is a big let down for me. I know that gets better later in the game with the powers you gain, but it still sucks.


----------



## SN2716057 (Aug 21, 2020)

[MSFS 2020] I've noticed that jets are way harder to slow down than props. I really like the fly-boat though, landing in water is fun.


----------



## kyoshima (Aug 21, 2020)

SN2716057 said:


> I've only landed once in Nepal and once in the lake of Geneva.


Can't wait to play!! It looks so good


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 21, 2020)

SN2716057 said:


> I've only landed once in Nepal and once in the lake of Geneva.


for fudge sake ! it's the Leman lake! the part that "belong" to Geneva is like the smallest out of the 4 of it (3 Swiss canton : Geneva, Vaud and mine : Valais which is already quite bigger than the one from Geneva and one to France with the cities of Amphion and Evian )  the region is even called the "arc lemanique" because of the lake... (oh and you landed "on" the lake ... that's a floatplane not a submarine ... right? )

but damn ....



kyoshima said:


> Can't wait to play!! It looks so good


i can only agree to that end statement... indeed looks damn so good.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 21, 2020)

GreiverBlade said:


> for fudge sake ! it's the Leman lake! the part that "belong" to Geneva is like the smallest out of the 4 of it (3 Swiss canton : Geneva, Vaud and mine : Valais which is already quite bigger than the one from Geneva and one to France with the cities of Amphion and Evian ) the region is even called the "arc lemanique" because of the lake


You realize you got upset at him for using the official English-speaking world name of Lake Geneva...in an English post?  








						Lake Geneva - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 22, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> You realize you got upset at him for using the official English-speaking world name of Lake Geneva...in an English post?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well in german it's the same, but the "real" name of that lake is just an aberration and totally illogical, thus: Leman lake. (if going by size we could even name it "lac du Valais" but we would not  )
also Leman need no change no matter the speak unlike Geneve/Geneva/Genf 
also @rtwjunkie thank you for the link "_*The first recorded name of the lake is *__*Lacus Lemannus*_, dating from Roman times; _Lemannus_ comes from Ancient Greek _Liménos Límnē_ (Λιμένος Λίμνη) meaning "port's lake"; it became _Lacus Lausonius_, although this name was also used for a town or district on the lake, _Lacus Losanetes_, and then the _Lac de Lausanne_ in the Middle Ages. Following the rise of Geneva it became _Lac de Genève_ (translated into English as _Lake of Geneva_), _*but Lac Léman was the common name on all local maps and is the customary name in the French language.*_ "

i did know it was also once named after the town of Lausanne (a little more logical, the part that is on that city is quite the biggest )



firm 

p.s.: i was not upset by that ... i am upset by the "official" name being as such  

alright .... i apologise ... @SN2716057  (not on the name tho ...  )

back to the thread matters
i recognize 3Drealms and oldschool touch xD


will be playing more of that one after Remnants.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 22, 2020)

GreiverBlade said:


> well in german it's the same, but the "real" name of that lake is just an aberration and totally illogical, thus: Leman lake. (if going by size we could even name it "lac du Valais" but we would not  )
> also Leman need no change no matter the speak unlike Geneve/Geneva/Genf
> also @rtwjunkie thank you for the link "_*The first recorded name of the lake is *__*Lacus Lemannus*_, dating from Roman times; _Lemannus_ comes from Ancient Greek _Liménos Límnē_ (Λιμένος Λίμνη) meaning "port's lake"; it became _Lacus Lausonius_, although this name was also used for a town or district on the lake, _Lacus Losanetes_, and then the _Lac de Lausanne_ in the Middle Ages. Following the rise of Geneva it became _Lac de Genève_ (translated into English as _Lake of Geneva_), _*but Lac Léman was the common name on all local maps and is the customary name in the French language.*_ "
> 
> ...


I like it, there's a special comedy to be had at times, I went to look at the eye of Africa, except it was night there at the time , damn flying over desert in the dark was like being in space from inside 

Keep getting lost too since a PS4 pad hasn't ended up being the best control method, game makes me feel like a control peasant with a pad.


----------



## SN2716057 (Aug 22, 2020)

All's good, @*GreiverBlade.*

The next time I'm in/on the lake I'll make sure to add the correct location.

[MSFS2020]




Earth.



Spoiler: some more












Gibraltar


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 22, 2020)

SN2716057 said:


> All's good, @*GreiverBlade.*
> 
> The next time I'm in/on the lake I'll make sure to add the correct location.
> 
> ...


AHa.... you really landed "IN" instead of "ON" on the first pic .... damn that FS look so good ... almost tempted to give it a go .... oh well, maybe some other time


----------



## robot zombie (Aug 23, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Honestly, unless Bethesda provides a major revamp of the whole concept of their open-world Fallout and TES franchises, with completely new mechanics, skill trees, animation and engine, it will be dead by next release. Another touch up of this ancient turd won't turn out well, it already didn't with FO4 and FO76. People are going to find themselves much more invested in say, Skyrim than a new installment if its more of the same.
> 
> The paradox of that however is that a complete overhaul will also upset many a modder because they'll be stuck learning a new environment and workflow. If they even get allowed to do so, because let's face it, you won't be modding successfully for the first year post release of anything Bethesda makes that is actually new. 'There will be bugs'... and most likely so many that FO76 will feel like a perfect game.
> 
> ...


That is the thing... even when FO4 came out, they were stuck in the past in so many ways. So much of game design as an art form is so far beyond most of the staple features in their game at this point... they can't really keep getting away with that. They need to drastically advance pretty much everything.

The modding community has been both their excuse and their salvation. They've used that as the reason for not overhauling, say it's for the sake of the modding community. I don't buy that. Maybe some modders are stuck in their ways, but it is bound to stagnate. Actually, I'd say it largely has as far as Fallout 4 is concerned. Many of the best ones moved onto other games because they were frustrated with the limits and problems with the engine. It's becoming more of a modder's nightmare. In some ways, they have been pushed out of things they would have been able to do in say, Skyrim. The possibilities aren't there when more things are fundamentally broken or just performance-limited. I've written a lot about how poor their new optimization measures were. Modders can't fix that. Only try to work around it. But it opens up so many game-killing conflicts when you have 1000's of people all trying to change different things. It all has to fit into the optimizations, which are delicate. What are they supposed to do? Form some kind of bureau to standardize them?

I think they'd be thrilled to have a newer engine with more modern features. At the end of the day, that's MORE modding, even if it takes time for people who can pull it off to emerge. With the massive amounts of effort often popping up from in those circles, I'd expect great things.

And then of course... conversely, they already have modders who know how to fix their shit. That's what they're REALLY saying when they say they want to keep their engine for the modders. If they hit them with something they have to go back and figure out from the beginning, the bugs will stay for a lot longer and they won't be looking so good. It's not that people would quit modding the game - you won't find more dedicated people (or people more intimately aware of Bethesda's slop...) it's just that Bethesda wouldn't reap the benefits fast enough. The game would flop before modders had a chance to swoop in and save them yet again.

Honestly, I think modders are going to start getting pissed about this crap. Sticking them with an increasingly harder to work with engine and telling them they're doing them a favor. Basically peeing on their heads and telling them it's raining. No modder wants to spend time fixing bugs to get to the good part. They want to have fun making cool shit for games they like. Sometimes I think Bethesda really believes that their modding community enjoys cleaning up their messes.

Oh, and I was referring to the modding options for character creation, hah. You can make them look like male models complete with huge schlongs, or HD frumpy and that's it. Well, or like a generic COD character. Though I will say... it's all moot. No matter what you do, everyone looks terrible when they talk or try to make expressions. Nevermind that you have a million options and they all suck or actually just aren't options. With the regular CC, you're lucky if your character looks all that different from the NPC's. I mean... they share all of the same features, outfits, accessories. So you go to mods and very few fit with the lore or overall look at all.


The game gifted me with a never-ending double barrel as one of my first legendaries. So this playthrough is basically a done deal. The moment you start stacking shells and building up decent defense, it's over. One of the rarest, most OP legendaries you can find, handed to me. Being able to continuously pump high-damage shotgun rounds at problems works for more or less everything. This is what 'strategy' looks like in FO4. I always hated Kellogg with his invisibility BS. The best way to win a fight is to end it before it starts


----------



## MMMMMoris (Aug 23, 2020)

Øverwatch,but my computer seems not that capable to handle such a game...sad


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 23, 2020)

Continuing RE Revelations, the more I play this, the better this feels like.



MMMMMoris said:


> Øverwatch,but my computer seems not that capable to handle such a game...sad


Which specs your PC has? Overwatch is pretty easy to run.


----------



## Bow (Aug 23, 2020)

Just playing 2 right now.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 23, 2020)

Finished the fifth episode at RE Revelations and like I said, the game feels just better after every minute  I guess I still play the sixth one as I have few beers left.


----------



## Brandenburg (Aug 23, 2020)

still playing a bit of Point of Attack-2.. this game has so many options that setting the wrong things can adversely affect performance so ive been experimenting alot. i like this game/sim but ill need to talk to the developer and see if i can buy the more editable version so i can mod it. i have been tweaking the units a bit as to increase the number of fighting men but decreasing the units for good effect..  basically i made a platoon from a squad by increasing nthe numbern of men and equipment by 3.. made a squad to a company by increasing everything by 9..this seems to work pretty well.. so much so, im thinking about making an upscaled to&e for a few units

in any case.. thought i would play the "bad guys"..so i set up battalion 5 or 6 "companies" of islamic fighters and throw them against a reinforced ranger platoon with a few vehicles in support and a battalion of 155mm.. here is the 155mm effect as it slammed into my far left battlegroup.. .. i believe i called this battalion of fighters "Gods Will". yep.. took a pic of my battlegroup i had set up before hand..  battle took place at night.





after looking at the to&e of the battle.. i had a reinforced company this battle.. the one after, i had a battalion


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 23, 2020)

Ace combat 7 , quite good.

Not me the game , it has a nice idealistic afterburner feel and tons to blow up.

I have sailed through it right upto mission 7 but surprisingly to me I need more misiles than 116 '/eek


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 23, 2020)

Aaaand I finished the sixth one too. That's one hella great game so far


----------



## moproblems99 (Aug 24, 2020)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Ace combat 7 , quite good.
> 
> Not me the game , it has a nice idealistic afterburner feel and tons to blow up.
> 
> I have sailed through it right upto mission 7 but surprisingly to me I need more misiles than 116 '/eek



I bought it but haven't installed it yet.  I think I am going to fire up TW3 actually as I have been reading the books and have the feeling.


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 24, 2020)

Playing Resident Evil 2 again, this time doing the 2nd Story for both Leon and Claire.

Granted, I'm kinda doing this because I installed the mod for the "X gon' give it to ya" music, just for sh*ts and giggles


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 24, 2020)

I'm hoping that my flying skills, such as they are, will be greatly improved by this when it arrives:


----------



## Brandenburg (Aug 24, 2020)

i use this on the rare occasion i want to play a flight sim which isnt all that often but does happen from time to time


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 24, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> I'm hoping that my flying skills, such as they are, will be greatly improved by this when it arrives:
> View attachment 166526


Logitech Extreme 3D Pro? Not a bad choice, I think. 

Though, and take this with a grain of salt, since it may be just me, but I have to recalibrate it whenever I use it. Otherwise, the stick thinks it's slightly inclined in one direction or another.


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 24, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> Logitech Extreme 3D Pro? Not a bad choice, I think.
> 
> Though, and take this with a grain of salt, since it may be just me, but I have to recalibrate it whenever I use it. Otherwise, the stick thinks it's slightly inclined in one direction or another.
> View attachment 166529


Indeed it is, because playing Microsoft Flight Simulator with a keyboard, although not impossible, can get a bit fraught at times. I could also try it on GTAV and some other that involve flying, perhaps even Just Cause, if joysticks are supported in those games.


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 24, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Indeed it is, because playing Microsoft Flight Simulator with a keyboard, although not impossible, can get a bit fraught at times. I could also try it on GTAV and some other that involve flying, perhaps even Just Cause, if joysticks are supported in those games.


With No Man's Sky, I used Xbox 360 Controller Emulator so that the game would let me use the joystick. I legit don't know why I can't natively use a joystick for that game, at least for the parts where you fly your personal spacecraft. Using a normal gamepad is just really frustrating for me... Though I'm wondering if the joystick itself runs on the DirectInput API, with may be the reason why I can't actually use it if the game can't use that API.

PS: Playing FS with keyboard? You're a legend


----------



## Drone (Aug 24, 2020)

What have you done, Snake?! lol MGS Portable Ops and Peace Walker are definitely the best games for PSP, they push system to the max just like SotC did for PS2 and Metroid Trilogy for Wii.


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 24, 2020)

Mostly Fallout 4, sometimes MTG: Arena and World of Tanks


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 24, 2020)

Not even a new joystick would help if you forget to fill the tanks of a 747


----------



## kapone32 (Aug 24, 2020)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Ace combat 7 , quite good.
> 
> Not me the game , it has a nice idealistic afterburner feel and tons to blow up.
> 
> I have sailed through it right upto mission 7 but surprisingly to me I need more misiles than 116 '/eek


 I wanted to play that (loved it on the PS) but I could not get over unplayable cockpit view (for me).


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 24, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Not even a new joystick would help if you forget to fill the tanks of a 747
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


set sails


----------



## neatfeatguy (Aug 24, 2020)

I've been enjoying some good old STALKER fun. I decided to install the Faction War mod for Clear Sky and I've been playing that recently.

I went through with Duty - you can get decent armor and once you upgrade it enough it feels like you can sprint all day without stopping and waiting for stamina to regen. Getting around isn't too tough since you can almost constantly sprint as long as you're not carrying more than your max weight. Solid radiation/burn/electrical/acid resistance helps a lot for hunting anomalies.

I'm currently going through with the Defiance group right now. I took out the Clear Sky faction and Duty, working my way to wipe out the Bandits right now. Armor you can buy from Defiance isn't as good as what Duty offers. At least you can add 3 more belt spots to hold up to 5 anomalies you find or buy. They help offset some of the limitations of the armor (like mediocre radiation/burn/electrical protection the armor can give). Hard to hunt for anomalies if you can't survive the extreme areas they are found in. I do miss the stamina reduction from sprinting I had on my Duty play through....

The mod creator did a good job fixing up a lot of the faction war issues that were left unfinished/broken in the normal game. The faction war mod completely changes the game, too. You're not following the story line, you're goal is to just roam and be a loner, doing jobs for all that you come across or you join a faction and work on wiping out all other factions. It's entertaining, I've been enjoying it the past week or so. As soon as you join a faction, all other factions hate you except for Loners, unless you piss them off by killing them.


----------



## SN2716057 (Aug 24, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> I'm hoping that my flying skills, such as they are, will be greatly improved by this when it arrives:
> View attachment 166526


I used that one too but then I was gifted this:



Splinterdog said:


> Not even a new joystick would help if you forget to fill the tanks of a 747
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Can't you use in-game refueling? (mouse to top of screen) I know it breaks the simulation but it helps when you don't plan ahead. Anyway, I do like your landing skill 

[MSFS2020] I found some mods


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 24, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Not even a new joystick would help if you forget to fill the tanks of a 747
> View attachment 166545


That’s a beautiful intact landing you must have made! Do the engines double as floaties?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 24, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> I'm hoping that my flying skills, such as they are, will be greatly improved by this when it arrives:
> View attachment 166526


a friend use two of them in tandem for Elite and SC

i love my Airrow (mainly for having the shape of a WWII  stick that was commonly found on Me BF109 and Me 262 ) and it serve me well in Elite, a little less complicated than the X55 Rhino i had before

now i ponder if i take an ext throttle like either of those


or if i go full nuts and overboard and  take a Warthog plus, out of patriotic feeling, the F/A-18C add on (Swiss patriotic feeling ... the F/A-18 is our main military plane)

buuuutttt the price is a rebuttal even tho it's one of my dreams ...

on the other hand the brand new "Airbus" H.O.T.A.S. is quite cheaper .... but a little too civil (well ... the advantage of the Airbus throttle over the TWCS one is the dual mode, my Rhino had the option too )
although the Airbus stick look quite like the T.1600M also from Thrustmaster that is aimed for space sim


as for what am i playing, it's call : "the waiting game ... " as i am downloading my next "what i will be playing later" i mentioned in the tech related purchase thread ...

61% .... soon soon ....




(well, that one remind me that i have found my original box of the collector edition or "The Battle for Middle-earth II" i bought looooooooong ago ... and thought i had lost when moving home ... )

iirc 2006 ahaha recommended RAM 256mb and vRAM 64mb


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 24, 2020)

SN2716057 said:


> I used that one too but then I was gifted this:


That looks like it would be fun to play with.


----------



## SN2716057 (Aug 24, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> That looks like it would be fun to play with.


It is. It's also plug-and-play and MSFS recognizes it without issues, which is neat. Not all buttons are mapped or are easily mapped so there is still room for improvement.
Pity it doesn't have force feedback or vibrations cause that would make it glorious.

Man, I do really like the (expensive) A-10 Warthog controller. But I rather invest in VR again. (no Oculus)


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 24, 2020)

pop!


time for some hardened al[l]oy all the pun intended ... woops 12:54pm ... oh well day off, not caring ...

edit: first time i get a game with a long cinematic i couldn't skip before the title, in a looooooong time  but the title screen is beautiful ... 



the game trigger a heavy upgrade itche ....

benchmark 1620p noAA and 1440p noAA fps limit to 60


well i also got a warning about my video drivers  oh, well time to do a 1st run.

feel smooth enough at 1440p (trying the photo mode .... ) gosh that game is a beauty .... no wonder it even made me consider getting a PS4 Pro ... but i am glad i did wait till PC release


also second game i run after Remnant, on my Crucial P1 in the Asus Arion not even running hot  :38C that's cooler than the Gammix S11 which sit on the mobo slot with the stock heatsink at 43C

a bit further in (playing in story  mode difficulty to get a "feel") aside a few weird freeze, that were somewhat related to my gamepad it seems  or bluetooth maybe? no major issues


it was worth the wait ... *shiver* i couldn't stomach to get a PS4 Pro plus a Nacon REVOLUTION UNLIMITED PRO, both mentally and financially  , since the Dualshock pads are the only gamepad that really hurt when i use them (mainly when you need to use the 2 analog stick ... for arcade and 2d platformer : somewhat fine )


----------



## Brandenburg (Aug 25, 2020)

SN2716057 said:


> It is. It's also plug-and-play and MSFS recognizes it without issues, which is neat. Not all buttons are mapped or are easily mapped so there is still room for improvement.
> Pity it doesn't have force feedback or vibrations cause that would make it glorious.
> 
> Man, I do really like the (expensive) A-10 Warthog controller. But I rather invest in VR again. (no Oculus)



almost bought that warthog controller but opted for the one i posted instead.. just too expensive for something i only mess with very rarely


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 25, 2020)

GreiverBlade said:


> a friend use two of them in tandem for Elite and SC
> 
> i love my Airrow (mainly for having the shape of a WWII  stick that was commonly found on Me BF109 and Me 262 ) and it serve me well in Elite, a little less complicated than the X55 Rhino i had before
> 
> ...


That is some serious kit. It also looks very high quality indeed.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 25, 2020)

remembering a friends recommendation is good .... being a veteran at open world rpg is a bonus ... GRIND GRIND GRIND

in the starting area reaching lvl 18 getting the skill i was recommended to ... well i should raise the difficulty from story level to normal or hard the game feel really comfortable and medium settings @1440p60 is almost flawless smooth (i figured the slow down and freezing .... seems it was indeed related to my controller and bluetooth, more precisely the distance between the controller and the dongle, i can put it in wired mode i guess ... )

sneaky build permanent mount are a must



tracking quest for crafting gears is practical buuuutttt .... that one is a bit too advanced for now the last component i need for it is quite far 


also the work on every NPC is tremendous (well it was already for the Ps4 version )


even with my modest configuration .... i do not get many of the issues listed in some review and preview that depict the port as "disappointing"

as for upgrade itche ... the performance analysis here on TPU make me want to get a RX 5700 XT ... (luckily they are almost 120$ cheaper than what my 1070 would have cost when i got her  )
but i have my mother computer to upgrade (complete overhaul) and as i intend to make it a xmas gift ... my own gears upgrade will have to wait


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 25, 2020)

GreiverBlade said:


> tracking quest for crafting gears is practical buuuutttt .... that one is a bit too advanced for now the last component i need for it is quite far


just wait till you activate the quest for the best armor in the game! You’ll set every side quest aside just to follow the main quest far enough to get it!  

Also, with the Spear, just go straight up into that Level 40 DLC region. You can survive if careful and avoid everything else up there till much later.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 25, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> just wait till you activate the quest for the best armor in the game! You’ll set every side wuest aside just to fillow the main wuest far enough to get it!
> 
> Also, with the Spear, just go straight up into that Level 40 DLC region. You can survive if careful and avoid everything else up there till much later.


well i did watch my friend goes thru the story from start to end, without Frozen Wilds, but since he had a standard DS4 controller i never played the game myself  and i didn't fancy paying 169chf just for a Nacon controller just to leech on his console


----------



## Brandenburg (Aug 26, 2020)

not really playing but editing a game.. im about ready to scream here.. the developer did ok but this editor is a bit rough around the edges and this is taking 5 times longer than it should be..  basic beginner programming shit too.. grrrr.. complicated shit he rocks at but the simple stuff he seemed to not give it no thought at all.. ..  still more good than bad about this sim.. i expect the gui to be rudimentary because .. hello.. grognard military sim but damn.. that would be ok if everything worked as advertised...friday cant come soon enough.. i need something to calm me down

see people i actually graduated with a A.A.S . in computer science in 2006.. while i dont code anymore because i hated the whole IT business culture and still real bitter about the whole experience.. I am super critical of programs I use.. and even more so if the basics are ignored. data validation, endless loops, non-descriptive error messages, no exit confirmations and not being able to closing out a simple windows form is a big thing too me.. this makes a great program an ok program at best.. this program has enough good than bad so ill tolerate this for the time being.

in any case..i started making my to&e and doing away with the squad and making the platoon the smallest infantry unit with a few exceptions such as the sniper.i will also be making 2 separate versions of most units. 1 with integral transport like stock and others will be w/o vehicles. Ill be adding platoons and companies of vehicles so i can still use them if the game allows me to use a vehicle and leg unit together even though they are not from the same platoon. i have not tested this but it should be ok. ill also be making full tank companies (~10 to17) as well as keep the platoons (~3 to 6) and make companies ( 2 to 8 platoons but mainly 3 to 4) that way. this will give me alot more versatility and while its taking forever now, the battles will take less time to construct.ill be doing the russains, usmc,us army, insurgents and other terrorist units eventually

if ya don't speak military terminology,TO&E = Tables of Organization and Equipment.. The official on paper number of men and equipment in a unit. I also have my own way of labeling things..the ones in caps are my creations which in most cases is just a formation level lower but the integral units are increased by a x3 in most cases.


----------



## AlejoZ (Aug 26, 2020)

Some MOH Warfighter, I didn't like the game btw...


----------



## Brandenburg (Aug 26, 2020)

AlejoZ said:


> Some MOH Warfighter, I didn't like the game btw...



I still prefer MW1 and to a lesser extent MW2 and 3 to all the others.. well, love MW5 too

i mean mw5 = cod 5 WAW


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 26, 2020)

AlejoZ said:


> Some MOH Warfighter, I didn't like the game btw...
> 
> View attachment 166713View attachment 166714View attachment 166715





Brandenburg said:


> I still prefer MW1 and to a lesser extent MW2 and 3 to all the others.. well, love MW5 too
> 
> i mean mw5 = cod 5 WAW


i only like COD WWII ... (or early COD ... ) although i am still stuck at the tank mission ... i should retry with a gamepad instead of KB/M


----------



## SN2716057 (Aug 26, 2020)

[MSFS 2020] Currently using the High-End preset. Flying towards San Fransisco got me around 40 fps, it dropped to 12 when it loaded the scenery 




But New Zealand was pleasant at +70 fps 






Spoiler: Found the 1st major bug








Spawned north of San Fransisco on a tiny airstrip. I couldn't do anything and when I applied the "spawn taxiing" it ctd.
That said, I do like this design


----------



## Brandenburg (Aug 26, 2020)

SN2716057 said:


> [MSFS 2020] Currently using the High-End preset. Flying towards San Fransisco got me around 40 fps, it dropped to 12 when it loaded the scenery


damn your pc specs are pretty decent too


----------



## SN2716057 (Aug 26, 2020)

Brandenburg said:


> damn your pc specs are pretty decent too


It can run Crysis okay but MSFS2020 is too much


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 26, 2020)

Farcry 4 and still dying light atm. can't wait for dying light 2, and farcry 6


----------



## SN2716057 (Aug 26, 2020)

Oh, I didn't know dying light will have a sequel


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 26, 2020)

SN2716057 said:


> Oh, I didn't know dying light will have a sequel



it has, this year i hope

https://store.steampowered.com/app/534380/Dying_Light_2/


----------



## Cvrk (Aug 26, 2020)

GreiverBlade said:


> also the work on every NPC is tremendous (well it was already for the Ps4 version )
> View attachment 166666
> 
> even with my modest configuration .... i do not get many of the issues listed in some review



mmmmmmm - k
The face animations are off from the voice acting. That mouth movement has nothing to do with nothing. On the other side, AC Oddysey has amazing sync between the voice acting and anything head animation.  
As for the performance, it improved with the latest patch. Not too much. I can't say anything about my computer, but on my friends, RTX 2070Super 2k kinda holds 60fps....kinda. So the performance optimization is still all over the place. 
Still, this is all nitpicking - Horizon is one super amazing adventure. Love the fact hey gave it to us on PC....if they could give us God of War as well, even if it's a bad port. We can always play it at 30locked who cares. 

One final push for 2020 in terms of Epic single-player storyline and gaming, in general, will be Cyberpunk 2077. Who's ready to buy the new upcoming graphics card for that game? 
----------------------

I gave yesterday a try for *Battletoads *on local co-op - play it on Normal level of difficulty and you're good to go. The story is better than most standup specials on Netflix. it's worth every $ for the joy it gives you


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 26, 2020)

SN2716057 said:


> [MSFS 2020] Currently using the High-End preset. Flying towards San Fransisco got me around 40 fps, it dropped to 12 when it loaded the scenery
> 
> 
> 
> ...



12? shit

Guess this game is future proof eh


----------



## Frick (Aug 26, 2020)

Wasteland 3 drops soon, anyone in on it? For some reason I never got into Wasteland 2, but I'll still get Wasteland 3 on a sale or something.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 26, 2020)

Cvrk said:


> The face animations are off from the voice acting. That mouth movement has nothing to do with nothing.



.I’ve noticed this too, but only after 4 plus hours.  There is a definite memory leak in the game. I start out at 12 GB of RAM used and by the 4 hour mark it is 17(+). They need to fix this, but in the meantime, a restart of the game fixes the RAM use and the lip synching


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 26, 2020)

Glad I waited on that HZD gig. Sounds like Mass Effect Andromeda all over again lol, and watching the screenshot. Confirmed. What's he eating, lemons?

They can definitely use another quality pass on this one.



Frick said:


> Wasteland 3 drops soon, anyone in on it? For some reason I never got into Wasteland 2, but I'll still get Wasteland 3 on a sale or something.



On the fence. The concept looked so good but Wasteland 2 felt a tad repetitive and cheap to me. Even with all the right ingredients in place. It just felt. Dunno. Generic. Late to the party. Its a bit like most of Obsidian's work, these devs kinda suffer the same issues. Enjoyable, yes. Decent mechanics, yeah, usually. But something is missing. Hard to put the finger on it.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 26, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Sounds like Mass Effect Andromeda all over again lol, and watching the screenshot. Confirmed. What's he eating, lemons?


Despite the lip synching becoming off after a long period, I haven’t found anything wrong with the faces.  To be fair, there is actually a huge diversity in both ethnicities, mixed ethnicities and in the different faces themselves. Some are beautiful people, some only have inner beauty, but overall pretty representative of society. I’ve seen people IRL that look like that guy.

I haven’t run into any of the internet-meme Andromeda facial movements either (something I never actually saw in that game, either)


----------



## Sithaer (Aug 26, 2020)

GreiverBlade said:


> i only like COD WWII ... (or early COD ... ) although i am still stuck at the tank mission ... i should retry with a gamepad instead of KB/M



I can second that.
As much as I hate controllers for FPS games that mission was just nope with kb+m and when ppl suggested to try it with a controller I gave it a try.  _'cheapo Xbox 360 controller copy but it does work'_

Guess what, did it for the first try after endless fails with kb+m. _'almost made me gave up the game'_

As for what I'm playing, I got distracted a bit so still Witcher 3 but I did finish Hearts of Stone and started Blood and wine.

~2+ weeks till the new Borderlands 3 DLC so I better get on with it.


----------



## moproblems99 (Aug 26, 2020)

Sithaer said:


> I did finish Hearts of Stone



I loved HoS.


----------



## metalfiber (Aug 26, 2020)

Still plug'n along in Control. I've died more in combat this time around but suicided less. The DLC A.W.E...Altered World Events or Alan Wake Edition?....will be released tomorrow the 27th.


----------



## Frick (Aug 26, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> On the fence. The concept looked so good but Wasteland 2 felt a tad repetitive and cheap to me. Even with all the right ingredients in place. It just felt. Dunno. Generic. Late to the party. Its a bit like most of Obsidian's work, these devs kinda suffer the same issues. Enjoyable, yes. Decent mechanics, yeah, usually. But something is missing. Hard to put the finger on it.



Felt the same about the second game, but apparently it picks up really well towards the middle, and the third is supposedly very solid (if you're into these kinds of games).


----------



## SN2716057 (Aug 26, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> 12? shit
> 
> Guess this game is future proof eh


Yeah. Every time you fly over a new city or town it downloads the data which takes a toll on frame time and fps.
The game tells you how much you have downloaded in total and also specifics.

Above is average, below is stutter and therefor a drop in fps (using Dev tool function in-game).


----------



## Sithaer (Aug 26, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> I loved HoS.



Yup, it was great as expected.
Honestly when I play Witcher 3 I just enjoy everything, such a great game to escape to. _'only a few games I've played so far that makes me feel like this'_


----------



## metalfiber (Aug 26, 2020)

Dang, i finished Control a little to soon before the DLC came out. Now i ain't got nut'n to play...Wait i just had an epiphany...i need to finish The Testament of Sherlock Holmes. The series so far has been really good puzzle games.


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 27, 2020)

SN2716057 said:


> Yeah. Every time you fly over a new city or town it downloads the data which takes a toll on frame time and fps.
> The game tells you how much you have downloaded in total and also specifics.
> View attachment 166786
> Above is average, below is stutter and therefor a drop in fps (using Dev tool function in-game).
> View attachment 166788



Damn they haven't figured out some way to stream that a bit more refined then? Pfew... MS...


----------



## moproblems99 (Aug 27, 2020)

Sithaer said:


> Yup, it was great as expected.
> Honestly when I play Witcher 3 I just enjoy everything, such a great game to escape to. _'only a few games I've played so far that makes me feel like this'_



Also true.  I have found that I like the books almost more.  I just started playing it again actually.  Really need a new GPU.  High presets with no hair works = 50-60fps.


----------



## s3thra (Aug 27, 2020)

I've been getting into Assassin's Creed Origins lately. I picked it up on the last big Steam sale. I've always been interested in Egypt from the era it is set in, and man, it's so good going into that world when I play it. So engrossing!

Anyone here play the DLC? The Curse of the Pharaohs looks interesting to me.


----------



## jormungand (Aug 27, 2020)

s3thra said:


> I've been getting into Assassin's Creed Origins lately. I picked it up on the last big Steam sale. I've always been interested in Egypt from the era it is set in, and man, it's so good going into that world when I play it. So engrossing!
> 
> Anyone here play the DLC? The Curse of the Pharaohs looks interesting to me.


i loved the dlc, i loved the entire game to be precise. 








						What are you playing?
					

Just got F1 2019 and bought myself the G29. Installed and will give it a bash from tomorrow




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Brandenburg (Aug 27, 2020)

"Curse of the Pharaohs "

thats a diamond head song from like 81 too.. lol.. must of been a metal head on the development team..lol


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 27, 2020)

s3thra said:


> I've been getting into Assassin's Creed Origins lately. I picked it up on the last big Steam sale. I've always been interested in Egypt from the era it is set in, and man, it's so good going into that world when I play it. So engrossing!
> 
> Anyone here play the DLC? The Curse of the Pharaohs looks interesting to me.


I enjoyed the other DLC and the main game very much. However Curse of the Pharaohs just went way off into the fantasy world so far that I never finished it. Same thing happens in Atlantis in AC: Odyssey as well, so I never finished that DLC either.


----------



## TheRedBug (Aug 27, 2020)

"Fall Guy" on @1080p 50-60fps, my system too weak today.


----------



## Frick (Aug 27, 2020)

So about the store fragmentation. I have Surviving Mars on Epic Games, and bought an expansion on sale from Paradox, which only do Steam keys...


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 27, 2020)

Frick said:


> So about the store fragmentation. I have Surviving Mars on Epic Games, and bought an expansion on sale from Paradox, which only do Steam keys...



Yep thats not very smart. Pro tip. Pirate it with all DLCs and be done with it. I own it on Epic as well and even with all the expansions included I still pirated it. Just more convenient, as the game runs fully offline anyway. Its feature and patch complete as well.

Or... you can jump through customer service hoops to get the same thing tied to a launcher


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 27, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Glad I waited on that HZD gig. Sounds like Mass Effect Andromeda all over again lol, and watching the screenshot. Confirmed. What's he eating, lemons?
> 
> They can definitely use another quality pass on this one.


mhhhh not much issues with lip sync and his face is fine ... i just locked in photo mode when he was doing that expression because i did find it hilarious given the likeness to a RL friend ... watching a screenshot confirm nothing 



rtwjunkie said:


> Despite the lip synching becoming off after a long period, I haven’t found anything wrong with the faces.  To be fair, there is actually a huge diversity in both ethnicities, mixed ethnicities and in the different faces themselves. Some are beautiful people, some only have inner beauty, but overall pretty representative of society. *I’ve seen people IRL that look like that guy.*
> 
> I haven’t run into any of the internet-meme Andromeda facial movements either (something I never actually saw in that game, either)


never noticed anything wrong in Andromeda neither do i in HZD ... AND YES! *i have a friend who look like him.*
 hence the screenshot

(well ... memory leak aside)

also


rtwjunkie said:


> just wait till you activate the quest for the best armor in the game! You’ll set every side quest aside just to follow the main quest far enough to get it!



i remember ...


the moment i got the powercell in All-Mother Temple, i thought... "ohhhh i need to go back to the first ruin, right?"


Spoiler: iirc



the 3 other should be "*Maker's End" "Grave-Hoard" *and "*GAIA Prime" *



yet i am not keen on getting that armor or if i decide to get it i will probably not use it ... at last not in the first playthrough ... not much for the look of it. (and i mean how it actually look on Aloy, not how it look in containment )


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 27, 2020)

GreiverBlade said:


> yet i am not keen on getting that armor or if i decide to get it i will probably not use it ... at last not in the first playthrough ... not much for the look of it.





Spoiler: Spoiler



It really is a fantastic armor against almost all attacks (in limited amounts). But ok, I understand preference.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 27, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It really is a fantastic armor against almost all attacks (in limited amounts). But ok, I understand preference.


oh, i know how it works .... which is exactly why i am not keen on using it aside looks ... luckily it's playing "hard to get" (not really ... but still ) and it feel like cheating using that, my friend never used it, he also do not like that kind of armor  



Spoiler: well ... we were forced to use one in a game



... about ringy things in space, which explain why we always played in "Legendary"


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 27, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> With No Man's Sky, I used Xbox 360 Controller Emulator so that the game would let me use the joystick. I legit don't know why I can't natively use a joystick for that game, at least for the parts where you fly your personal spacecraft. Using a normal gamepad is just really frustrating for me... Though I'm wondering if the joystick itself runs on the DirectInput API, with may be the reason why I can't actually use it if the game can't use that API.
> 
> PS: Playing FS with keyboard? You're a legend


A legend in my own lunchtime, as the saying goes... 
Anyway, now that I have a joystick how did you get on with this emulator? I only ask because I was a little disappointed that so many games which feature aircraft/helis don't have joystick support - GTAV, Just Cause 3 and 4, to name but a few. I also have No Man's Sky but felt that I would die of old age before I actually made any sense of it first.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 27, 2020)

GreiverBlade said:


> and it feel like cheating using that,





Spoiler: Spoiler



It’s very limited. 3 or four hits or attacks and it has to recharge. You have to keep moving. I died with it, because it hides your health if you aren’t paying attention. Stoopid shields. LOL.


----------



## Frick (Aug 27, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Yep thats not very smart. Pro tip. Pirate it with all DLCs and be done with it. I own it on Epic as well and even with all the expansions included I still pirated it. Just more convenient, as the game runs fully offline anyway. Its feature and patch complete as well.
> 
> Or... you can jump through customer service hoops to get the same thing tied to a launcher



I thought I had it on Steam. Will get a refund.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 27, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It’s very limited. 3 or four hits or attacks and it has to recharge. You have to keep moving. I died with it, because it hides your health if you aren’t paying attention. Stoopid shields. LOL.


fair point ..... maybe i will give it a go ...


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 27, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Anyway, now that I have a joystick how did you get on with this emulator? I only ask because I was a little disappointed that so many games which feature aircraft/helis don't have joystick support - GTAV, Just Cause 3 and 4, to name but a few. I also have No Man's Sky but felt that I would die of old age before I actually made any sense of it first.



Well, I just dropped X360CE in the same folder as the game main binary, then ran X360CE first and configured it, but with version 4 now you could just install it in a generic folder, say "C:\Program Files\X360CE" for example...

You'd be better served reading the site's help, though, because I only used it for No Man's Sky and once it worked I left it as it was, so I don't remember much 

You could also check if they're listed in X360CE compatibility list, although it's nowhere near complete nor updated often tbh, or if someone else reported anything.
Game Compatibility List | Next Generation Emulation (ngemu.com) 

Report game compatibility here. | Next Generation Emulation (ngemu.com)


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 27, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> Well, I just dropped X360CE in the same folder as the game main binary, then ran X360CE first and configured it, but with version 4 now you could just install it in a generic folder, say "C:\Program Files\X360CE" for example...
> 
> You'd be better served reading the site's help, though, because I only used it for No Man's Sky and once it worked I left it as it was, so I don't remember much
> 
> ...


I used version 4 and had partial success with the heli on Just Cause 3. I say partial because of my ignorance about buttons on controllers when I thought LB meant left button when in fact it means left bumper.
I'm busy on the bike today, but hope to do some more fiddling about later.
Perhaps we need a new thread on controller emulation?


----------



## Sithaer (Aug 27, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> Also true.  I have found that I like the books almost more.  I just started playing it again actually.  Really need a new GPU.  High presets with no hair works = 50-60fps.



Probably heresy but I'm yet to read the books and will play the games backwards.
Witcher 3 was my first Witcher game cause a friend kept suggesting it to me, already bought Witcher 1+2 on GoG earlier this summer so I will play them at some point.

I'm also playing the game with ~50 fps average with some drops here and there during combat but for a game like this its perfectly fine with me, I don't play with a fps counter all the time and I'm not really noticing it. _'2560x1080 res mix of high-ultra with no hairworks and using the HD reworked project textures from Nexus tho that doesn't really affect performance'_


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 27, 2020)

Just shot pagan min in farcry 4


----------



## Kursah (Aug 27, 2020)

When I do game, which has been far less lately, I'm splitting it between Mindustry and my new 2020 start in Void Destroyer 2 (the new DLC, Ashes is coming out in a couple weeks). Been really enjoying both.

Mindustry works great when I want some problem solving, optimizing, strategy but also keep things chill. It's free unless you get it on Steam, which supports workshop. I'm still running through the vanilla unmodded game, and I gotta hand it to the dev(s), this is a fun little title. I definitely recommend it.

Void Destroyer 2 works great for space combat, RTS combat, strategy layer/4X stuffs, and is more engaging. I still love the fact I can pop in for 10 minutes, get something done, enjoy it and then come back later for an hour and have an equally good time. 

I did pick up Satisfactory on a sale, looking to try that here too. I was going to try Empyrion since I've owned it for 4+ years and it just released to 1.0, but I've never really been a survival fan...I'd hoped years ago, a sci-fi themed, more combat-oriented one would do the trick. I think I dislike the resource gathering grind the most maybe? I dunno...I need to install and actually try it again.


----------



## moproblems99 (Aug 28, 2020)

Sithaer said:


> HD reworked project textures from Nexus



Oooo need to check this out.



Kursah said:


> I did pick up Satisfactory on a sale,



Pretty fun game for a bit.


----------



## metalfiber (Aug 28, 2020)

Why if ain't Mister Wake...and he's on that damn typewriter again.


----------



## Drone (Aug 28, 2020)

Alan Wake was pretty innovative for its time. Design and good looking environment made linear levels look non-linear, and story is top notch.
Unfortunately enemies ("taken" or whatever they're called) are extremely retarded which made game much less scary and kinda boring. 
If only this game had Silent Hill Downpour enemy AI then Alan Wake could've been one of the best horror games of that era.


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 28, 2020)

I've been playing GTA V and Just Cause 3&4 with the x360ce emulator and the joystick works very well, most of the time. I just need to fine tune the configuration of the controller buttons to the joystick and I'll be a proper fighter pilot!


----------



## SN2716057 (Aug 28, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> I've been playing GTA V and Just Cause 3&4 with the x360ce emulator and the joystick works very well, most of the time. I just need to fine tune the configuration of the controller buttons to the joystick and I'll be a proper fighter pilot!


Do you play with mods in GTA5? To remove the turbulence when flying?


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 28, 2020)

SN2716057 said:


> Do you play with mods in GTA5? To remove the turbulence when flying?


No, I haven't installed any GTA mods yet.


----------



## SN2716057 (Aug 28, 2020)

Max Payne 3. Taking a short break from MSFS2020 & GTAV.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 28, 2020)

grind grind grind ....

actually, open world not constrained by time limits ... make up for interesting opportunity, bought all the map grind grind grind, cleansed a lot of corruption spot, grind grind grind, overriding a Tallneck, grind grind grind  sports hunting on Sawtooth and Bellowback grin... ah got my Nora Silent Hunter Heavy ... grind grind grind ... metal flower and their poems .... cleared Cauldron Sigma ... oh... i can override Sawtooth now, easier Bellowback Hunts ... Sawtooth are cute once friendly ...




vanity shots ... (reminder, i still play in 1620p60 noAA medium details ) ***catch the sun***





yeah, feel good ... all HZD missed was a PC release ... it would have been a shame to keep that gem on PS4 only ...


i encountered no issues (aside a couple of slowdown but nothing heavy, just the kind that keep triggering upgrades itches as i mentioned previously) lipsync is fine (for at least up to 4hrs indeed, thus not an issue .... i rarely play more than 3-4hrs of it per session ).


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 29, 2020)

Trev's not amused by my joystick skills.


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 29, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Trev's not amused by my joystick skills.
> View attachment 166992


Another happy landing


----------



## SN2716057 (Aug 30, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Trev's not amused by my joystick skills.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any landing that you can walk/crawl away from is a good landing


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 30, 2020)

SN2716057 said:


> Any landing that you can walk/crawl away from is a good landing


As I have learned from MFS 2020. Each time I land in one piece, no matter how bumpy it was, I breath a sigh of relief.


----------



## metalfiber (Sep 1, 2020)

Finished the Control DLC...it'll be interesting how Alan Wake and Control with mesh together in Alan Wake's next game.

Trying to mod GTA 5. None of the ped mods are working i've installed with OpenIV. Now that i've got a stable GTA running...it would be the case i can't mod the dang thing. I got the billboard mod working but nothing since then.


----------



## SN2716057 (Sep 1, 2020)

metalfiber said:


> Finished the Control DLC...it'll be interesting how Alan Wake and Control with mesh together in Alan Wake's next game.
> 
> Trying to mod GTA 5. None of the ped mods are working i've installed with OpenIV. Now that i've got a stable GTA running...it would be the case i can't mod the dang thing. I got the billboard mod working but nothing since then.
> 
> ...


Make sure all the plugins are up-2-date (like scripthook & scripthookV). I gotta say I have issues with certain mods too. Lively World, Mixed Police, Cops back on the beat, open interiors, and trigger happy all work yet Global Invest and Gangs of Los Santos don't.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 1, 2020)

Finished 7th and 8th episode of RE Revelations. Just a cigarette break and I'll continue on. 

e: finished 9th episode too


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 2, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Finished 7th and 8th episode of RE Revelations. Just a cigarette break and I'll continue on.
> 
> e: finished 9th episode too


My stepson has just finished RE7 in 8 hours and it sounded pretty ghastly from what he was saying. I can do zombies, but not wasps and other stuff coming out of people etc etc.
I might have to pass on that one.
--scared face--


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 2, 2020)

EP10 complete in RE Revelations. Still it just keeps getting better and better!


----------



## Frick (Sep 2, 2020)

metalfiber said:


> Finished the Control DLC...it'll be interesting how Alan Wake and Control with mesh together in Alan Wake's next game.
> 
> Trying to mod GTA 5. None of the ped mods are working i've installed with OpenIV. Now that i've got a stable GTA running...it would be the case i can't mod the dang thing. I got the billboard mod working but nothing since then.
> 
> View attachment 167418



I'm afraid to google wth a ped mod is.


----------



## SN2716057 (Sep 2, 2020)

So I'm trying out Wasteland 3 on game pass and it feels pretty much the same as WL2 just in a snowy environment.  
And also did some flying and crashing in MSFS2020.




The F/A-18 handles horrible, no afterburners, no working MFD's but it's the version from FSX. And it's still early.


Spoiler: P-51 Mustang over France








The P-51 Mustang flies a tad bit better, it's also an import from FSX. Throttle control doesn't work and using the vertical stabilizer results in an unrecoverable spin.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 2, 2020)

been playing ghost recon wildlands with my bud


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 2, 2020)

SN2716057 said:


> So I'm trying out Wasteland 3 on game pass and it feels pretty much the same as WL2 just in a snowy environment.
> And also did some flying and crashing in MSFS2020.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it's a shame about the FA-18 because I usually start it in the sky due to problems with the undercarriage and sometimes none of the controls work so it's Kamikaze time!


----------



## metalfiber (Sep 2, 2020)

SN2716057 said:


> Make sure all the plugins are up-2-date (like scripthook & scripthookV). I gotta say I have issues with certain mods too. Lively World, Mixed Police, Cops back on the beat, open interiors, and trigger happy all work yet Global Invest and Gangs of Los Santos don't.



Thank's Bender for mentioning of the turbulence mod. Flying is a pleasure now instead of a butt clenching affair. Mods as such are working fine in GTA5...i still having ped probs though. I used to excel at mixing up the peds before anybody else was doing it when the game first came out. Back then you could only unpack the file, change then repack it...i'll get it sooner or later.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 2, 2020)

Welp, I tried to play Iron Harvest.  I actually joined on the kickstarter a bit over 2 years ago, because it looked promising.  Devs kept backers frequently updated, etc.  So it releases the other day, I get my key from them for GOG...and it does not go beyond the Main Menu.  No campaign, no profile, nothing.

Well, I did get to watch the credits, and see my name as a backer.    Personally, I would rather play. 

Just bitching because that's what I wanted to and tried to play. I already put a ticket in with GOG and KingArt.  A number of people have the issue.  

I say stay away from it for awhile.


----------



## Taz100420 (Sep 3, 2020)

Been playin Dual Universe the last year since Alpha 2. Just hit closed Beta last week. Needs a lot of work still but concept is AMAZING! Tutorials are kinda bugged and starting zones are extremely laggy but once away from there, game runs ok. No NPCs, markets are player run and ships are built from scratch. Kind of a mix of EVE, Elite, EQ:Landmark and Star Citizen all in one. The voxel system is really cool and a WiP. You can also use Lua to script numerous things in a Programming Board or cockpit/command seat for external screens or widgets for the cockpit HUD. Games subscription based but I do have 7 Beta keys to play free for the year. Also, this is my mining ship I've built. All voxels are hand crafted/shaped.


----------



## Fangio1951 (Sep 3, 2020)

SN2716057 said:


> So I'm trying out Wasteland 3 on game pass and it feels pretty much the same as WL2 just in a snowy environment.
> And also did some flying and crashing in MSFS2020.
> 
> 
> ...


LOL - that reminds me of F117A Stealth Fighter 2.0 + Falcon 4.0 by Micropose from the 1990's that I still have.

Wonder if they would still work under window 10 ???


----------



## Erazor6000 (Sep 3, 2020)

DOTA 2 for the last 4 months after a 3+ year break. 
I am pretty damn good with Doom, Shadow Fiend and Shadow Demon (my favourite heroes at the moment).
I love this game even though it is loosing its player base.
Also I play Metro 2033 every now and again.


----------



## metalfiber (Sep 3, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> Welp, I tried to play Iron Harvest.  I actually joined on the kickstarter a bit over 2 years ago, because it looked promising.  Devs kept backers frequently updated, etc.  So it releases the other day, I get my key from them for GOG...and it does not go beyond the Main Menu.  No campaign, no profile, nothing.
> 
> Well, I did get to watch the credits, and see my name as a backer.    Personally, I would rather play.
> 
> ...



I've been looking for a good new game and it's been a long while since i've played a RTS game with a good story. Keep us posted if you get it up and running....









						Iron Harvest Single-Player Review - IGN
					

If the RTS is dead, then Iron Harvest is some pretty slick necromancy.




					www.ign.com


----------



## Drone (Sep 3, 2020)

Lol I officially have no life. After *170 hours* of *MGS Peace Walker* and insane boss farming I finally got all 400 AI boards and completed ZEKE. Man, I love my PSP.







*AI storage guide*:



Spoiler



M
001-020 Pupa Story
021-040 Pupa Type II
031-050 Pupa Custom
051-060 Chrysalis Story
061-070 Chrysalis Type II
066-075 Chrysalis Custom
076-079 Cocoon Story
080-082 Cocoon Type II
082-083 Cocoon Custom
084-094 Peace Walker Type II
092-100 Peace Walker Custom

S
001-010 Pupa Story
011-020 Pupa Type II
016-025 Pupa Custom
026-045 Chrysalis Story
046-065 Chrysalis Type II
056-075 Chrysalis Custom
076-083 Cocoon Story
084-089 Cocoon Type II
087-092 Cocoon Custom
093-098 Peace Walker Type II
097-100 Peace Walker Custom

A
001-005 Pupa Story
003-007 Pupa Type II
004-008 Pupa Custom
009-016 Chrysalis Story
017-022 Chrysalis Type II
020-025 Chrysalis Custom
026-045 Cocoon Story
046-065 Cocoon Type II
056-075 Cocoon Custom
076-090 Peace Walker Type II
086-100 Peace Walker Custom

C
001-008 Pupa Story
009-014 Pupa Type II
012-017 Pupa Custom
018-021 Chrysalis Story
020-023 Chrysalis Type II
022-025 Chrysalis Custom
026-035 Cocoon Story
036-045 Cocoon Type II
041-050 Cocoon Custom
051-080 Peace Walker Type II
081-100 Peace Walker Custom








It's kinda sad to see everything 100% because it means that I'm done.






Snake in battle dress reminds me of samurai XD






After excessive Peace Walker Custom boss battle grinding I finally got Peace Walker legs parts (it's a rare drop).






I found extremely useful technique of acquiring *Cocoon (story and custom) Attack AI boards*. 
I'll put wall of text in the spoiler, maybe when I or anyone else will play PW from scratch they can use my guide:

*How to get all ATTACK AI boards from Cocoon (story/custom)*



Spoiler



It's impossible to get all Attack boards unless you destroy all Attack parts, so DO NOT shoot any Sense, Control & Mobility parts.
Destroy all gun ports (every single one of them!!!), lower hedgehogs, 1 or 2 lower Gatling guns, 4 upper machine guns, Main Cannon.
When Cocoon is in its first stand-by mode, climb the ladder and destroy as fast as you can ALL (≤10) remaining lower machine & Gatling guns.
Climb the next ladder, after Cocoon reactivation destroy upper Gatling guns, 2 hedgehogs and 2 missile pods.
If Cocoon goes into its second stand-by mode and you're not done yet, then shoot AI pod but DO NOT climb inside, shoot remaining Gatling guns and hedgehogs or missile pods and only THEN climb inside AI pod.
If you're out of time don't worry, you'll have the third Cocoon stand-by mode (last chance). Finish the job (100%) and climb inside AI pod, if you fail Cocoon will explode and with it 30 minutes of your life.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 3, 2020)

metalfiber said:


> I've been looking for a good new game and it's been a long while since i've played a RTS game with a good story. Keep us posted if you get it up and running....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will Do!


----------



## SN2716057 (Sep 3, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> Welp, I tried to play Iron Harvest.  I actually joined on the kickstarter a bit over 2 years ago, because it looked promising.  Devs kept backers frequently updated, etc.  So it releases the other day, I get my key from them for GOG...and it does not go beyond the Main Menu.  No campaign, no profile, nothing.
> 
> Well, I did get to watch the credits, and see my name as a backer.    Personally, I would rather play.
> 
> ...


Will do..n't. The story mode tutorial is ..annoying, so I started a skirmish. It works but I can't say too much about it..yet.



Just the beginning. I have to get used to the controls which isn't as intuitive as other games..orrr I haven't played many rts games much other than C&C.

Edit: I can't play more than 2 main missions, I guess that is it for now. More skirmish it is.

And Wasteland 3





I made an alternative intro for MSFS2020. It is in the spoiler and all I say is that it is safe at home 


Spoiler


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 4, 2020)

The F/A 18 on MFS 2020 flies much better in legacy mode, mainly because you can drop the landing gear   
That's probably why I was having problems before.


----------



## Brandenburg (Sep 4, 2020)

been playing xenonauts modded.. also playing a bit of battletech w/ the 3062 mod.. ive also played a few games of sins of the solar empire with the excellent fallen angels mod


----------



## moproblems99 (Sep 4, 2020)

Fangio1951 said:


> LOL - that reminds me of F117A Stealth Fighter 2.0 + Falcon 4.0 by Micropose from the 1990's that I still have.
> 
> Wonder if they would still work under window 10 ???



I used to play the crap out of JSF in the mid 90s.  Joint Strike Fighter I do believe.


----------



## Rahnak (Sep 4, 2020)

Finished playing Shadow of a Tomb Raider last weekend. It was a good, entertaining game. Gotta say I'm still baffled as to why and how they're still doing those glorified death scenes three games in.

Since then I've decided to give Ys a try and picked up some of the first games. Been playing the first one and it was a really good surprise, I wasn't expecting to like this much.


----------



## metalfiber (Sep 4, 2020)

Rahnak said:


> Since then I've decided to give Ys a try and picked up some of the first games. Been playing the first one and it was a really good surprise, I wasn't expecting to like this much.



That's a blast from the past that i had forgotten about.


----------



## SN2716057 (Sep 4, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> The F/A 18 on MFS 2020 flies much better in legacy mode, mainly because you can drop the landing gear
> That's probably why I was having problems before.


I feel a bit dumb but how do I use legacy mode?


----------



## Calmmo (Sep 4, 2020)

Finished Ghost of Tsushima after what feels like 2 months. Decent game, never quite managed to grab me tho. Also finished Catherine full body, that one took just 3 days.
Welcome change after Ghost.

Now theres only FF7 left. My PS4's last hurrah. Probably gonna sell it after im done with FF.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 4, 2020)

SN2716057 said:


> I feel a bit dumb but how do I use legacy mode?


Took me a while to find it


----------



## SN2716057 (Sep 4, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Took me a while to find it
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Thank you very much!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 5, 2020)

I'm closer in my quest to play Iron Harvest. GOG has been able to replicate the problem, and have notified King Art.

Now I just have to decide what to play.  I think I'm going to load up Death Stranding.


----------



## Brandenburg (Sep 5, 2020)

been playing Xenonauts.. damn that game can be frustratingly hard.. damn base assault had 18 aliens and a 8 or so of those where xeno spec ops types or leaders..started over on multiple saves several times.. and still lost two people..  i had 8 in all and before the guys even got moving 4 of them managed to get wounded..  sorta went down hill from there..

atleast it wasnt their military androids.. all my laser rifles did was piss them off in one mission.. even a rocket from my tank didnt  kill them..  heavy laser and plasma sniper rifle was the only thing that slowed them down and even then.. took several hits

fun game and based on the only xcom game of the 90's..  but very tough


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 5, 2020)

I haven't played a damned thing I meant to. Not a single game! And FO4 keeps trying to appease me with stupid, unfair legendaries. Didn't think I'd enjoy the deadeye laser musket as much as I did, but it takes away it's main drawback. Cranking up 6 rounds for that massive damage stack takes to long and aiming is about as slow. With auto slo-mo every time you sight, it's easy to stick every shot and do the slomo dance while you crank it back up, avoiding hits easily. You can pretty much run into a crowd of enemies and systematically take them out like you're in the matrix. You basically ride the effect from executing the first shot to setting up the second. You'll be ready for the next just in time for it to wear off, at which point you can almost immediately sight-up and trigger it again. So basically you're the master of time with a death beam.

Balanced mechanics...

It also gave me the craaaazy rare scattered automatic laser musket. Yes, there's a special automatic version of the laser musket. Basically sends continuous volleys of highly deadly, room-filling laser bursts. Flashlight of death. Shine it across the room. Again, balanced mechanics. I'm betting the majority of people who've put hundreds of hours in don't even know it exists. You're supposed to be able to get it from Sturges after taking down the 'tute with the MM, but that's never worked for me. Seems like most people don't think to talk to him anyway. It drops, but the odds are such that you're very lucky to find it in 1000 hours. It's like if the laser gatling was a quarter of the size and several times more powerful, with an unfairly better damage radius. You can use the workbench glitch to mod it (otherwise it isn't moddable) and give it whatever you want it to have.

Never ending shotgun is still my favorite. Once you max it out with the super-fast advanced receiver, it's arguably more deadly than either of the above, or any normal weapons, really. Even Fat Man. It's so dumb and game-breaking, but it's a thing that can happen. It's like a water hose of death. Turn it on and spray em down real good. If you seek out legendary enemies early, you have a good chance of finding it, simply because double barrels are semi-common legendary drops at the early levels. I think I found it at like level 6 or 7 and just put it the hell away. It's like finding a hundred dollar bill on the sidewalk right at the start of a job search. You know it's not yours and it feels wrong to keep it, but it's not like it has a phone number on it with the message "if lost, call:" So maybe you just keep it... until you... "figure out what to do with it" 

Come to think of it... maybe I should set up a voicemail line and start writing that on hundred dollar bills I spend. Somebody might call it!

It's about as rigged as that plan working. No mods needed. It's just in the game.




I crouched just so I could use the stealth bar to tell me when he was dead. It is impossible to see or control anything without jet. But then, not everything in life is about controlling. Sometimes you just gotta believe that fate will see you through... that, and a constant projectile stream likely averaging somewhere in the ballpark of 800-1000 DPS. Which in this game is basically a wide-radius beam of at least 10 maxed out .50 cal bolt action rounds every second... forever. Also without the need for aiming. But Todd Howard said I could keep it. My dad works at Bethesda. He told me to max out my endurance and defenses and don't use the console, because that's cheating.

For posterity, I present 5 legendary fog crawlers:




Nevermind the ungodly ammo dumpage into long-dead enemies. That's what luck and scrounger are for! It's all about that stagger swagger. Just keep mixing the psycho with the jet and it's all good baby!


----------



## Rahnak (Sep 5, 2020)

The final boss of Ys I is infuriating. And that sucks because I was enjoying the game. But trying to beat a boss dozens of times when so much of it is reliant on luck is not exactly what I call a good time.


Spoiler: The closest I got to beating it


----------



## metalfiber (Sep 5, 2020)

Kifflom...Finally getting ped mods to work in GTA5...Kifflom


----------



## Rahnak (Sep 5, 2020)

Finally managed to beat Ys I final boss and it only took a couple more tries. Definitely broke my record for most attempts at beating a boss. The trick was playing with no sound while watching Formula 2.  

Ys II up next.


----------



## Nayla Amir (Sep 5, 2020)

I know I am very late at this but I have started to take interest in LoL. Trying to "play" it..quite a noob at it.


----------



## mx62 (Sep 5, 2020)

Mortal Shell


----------



## Brandenburg (Sep 6, 2020)

its 3am so ill probably finish setting up this battle after im fully rested

im not 100% decided on the forces but ill probably it as is

platoon of US marines, 3 M1a1 MBT, 2 x105mm art.. i think after the map finishes, ill add a marine scout/sniper team..maybe even make a leader just for that team..Gunnery sergeant hathcock with stats worthy of the name..  (probably one of the most bad ass marine snipers to ever live)
vs
2 companies of insurgence fighters, 5xt72, 8 x technicals , 2x120mm mortars, 2xsniper teams..


----------



## Sithaer (Sep 6, 2020)

Toussaint is such a pretty place, might be my fav in the game.
All those castles in the background and the bright colors in general.





Still on my first playthrough, well over 100 hours by now _'around 150 according to GoG'_.

Reseted my skills recently to make a build that fits my playstyle with the Feline set_ 'Grandmaster atm'_.

Not sure if I can finish at least the main story+most of side quests till September 10 but I'm trying, done a bunch already but they just keep showing up.


----------



## SN2716057 (Sep 6, 2020)

Sithaer said:


> Not sure if I can finish at least the main story+most of side quests till September 10 but I'm trying, done a bunch already but they just keep showing up


What's at that date?


----------



## Sithaer (Sep 6, 2020)

SN2716057 said:


> What's at that date?



Borderlands 3 next DLC and lvl cap increase.
I have 2 chars at max lvl atm with ~complete builds so re-farming their stuff will take me a good while knowing my luck.

Even after finishing the story parts in Witcher 3 I still want to go around and explore the ? places on the maps but that can wait.


----------



## Brandenburg (Sep 6, 2020)

Decided to add a sniper team to my force and had the idea of creating a leader for that team..the choice was obvious. i picked the USMC sniper legend himself.. Carlos Hathcock
note: naming convention i use on this game is.. all my edits are in CAPS. easier to keep track of




been debating on editing the nation file as i dont agree with a few of the values,.. also might make me a custom formation based on one i did in battletech.. centered around 6 demi-companies of armor .. well i have too paths i might explore.. also need to find out why i couldnt add mines in a battle

--
several things irritate me about this game and several things that are pretty kool.. some of it was just laziness.. like the way ranks are done.. instead of giving you the proper abbreviation.. the coder just truncated the rank name wth a string manipulation function to display the 1st 3 letters..it would of been a bit more time consuming to do it the proper way which would of required an array or case statement for each nation.. but there are ways you could of made the code a bit robust and would not have too im thinking.. havent coded in 10 years but i iz still a code slinger at heart..lol.. I wrote the pseudo-code in my head as I was typing this.. Its a bit incomplete and basic but I dont see why it would not work.

old game so im not going to waste my time talking to the developer. if that was the case, id give this guy a list of things that are not quite right or just doesnt work as advertised.. small things but those add up. i give this guy a pass on some of it though because its so conmplex


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 7, 2020)

Really got stuck into Metro Exodus today and I seem to be hooked. So much loot and so many juicy weapons - Molotov on the first boss 
But I wasn't expecting what came after this at all.


Spoiler


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 7, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Really got stuck into Metro Exodus today and I seem to be hooked. So much loot and so many juicy weapons - Molotov on the first boss
> But I wasn't expecting what came after this at all.
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't expect it either. But it... kinda makes sense..? *disgusted cringe*

Btw, enjoy!


----------



## Brandenburg (Sep 7, 2020)

perhaps i made this battle a bit too tough..  i caused alot of casualties but bled myself white in doing so..  i made many errors though because i dont understand the system all that well atm..  this game is pretty complex.. i think im going to start over and perhaps have a full company this time and not just 1 platoon with a depleted recon platoon. with a few tanks lol
\
opening salvo from my battery of 155mm tore through a few insurgent units.. then my m1a1 took a shot at a t72 and brewed it..  a t72 or t80 took out an m1.. range was ~1100m....i lost 2 out of 3 m1's but took out all of his armor.. 3 t72's and 2 t80s. so happen, my m1 i personally commanded had not been damaged.. looks like i might live through this one
close to a battalion of insurgence forces + 5 tanks, heavy weapons, 6 technicals with hmg and 2 with recoiless rifles..


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 7, 2020)

As I get up to the final arc in FO4's story I'm having an incredible revelation. I never paid much attention to anything BoS... just wiped them out because at a glance they seemed totally dumb and by then I knew the game to well to think that was changing. Now that I do, it's worse than I thought.



Spoiler



So... The Brotherhood of Steel wants to essentially prevent the second apocalypse. You can list off a bunch of other things they actively work towards, but ultimately it's all supposed to come down to that. They believe they know how mankind screwed up the world and want to stop it. There's a lot of dialogue in the game relating to this attitude, specifically mentioning things such as "not repeating our ancestor's mistakes" or "or not letting synths destroy the world a second time." Maxon loves spouting that stuff to his grunts, who see everything they do under that light. They believe they are working to hold humanity itself together, for the sake of every person left on planet earth. Sure, a few just join on for the 3 hots/1 cot + indiscriminate killing of the things, but as is typically the case in our time, most are not so depraved and value working together to do good above even their own needs.

So then, it is kinda very odd for an organization dedicated to preventing the second apocalypse to be heading into ravaged-neighborhoods-turned-nuclear-blast-sites to procure... large-scale nuclear weapons. Y'know... the things that caused the first one. That's pretty friggin jarring to have put up there, never to be addressed at all. I mean, if I know that they are willing to use the same weapons that brought the total destruction of the civilized world in order to wipe out synthetic people, that kinda tells me everything about what's going on. I can't pretend like there's any ambiguity. It becomes either don't do it and stay the good guy, or be the bad guy and get some moderately cool stuff. Which is like "Great. Deep." And the thing is, it's not just _one_ nuke. It's a friggin arsenal... implied to be enough to make it a regular feature. When you first join, you secure a smaller nuclear arsenal, but that's because Super Mutants have it. It's not an automatic thing that the BoS will be gung-ho about using them... all that's really there for sure is keeping the 'muties from figuring out how to use them.

I get that xenophobia is their whole shtick. All they really care about is eliminating things that think and feel at least somewhat to even totally like them, but _aren't_ them. But to me, this sort of writing is comically asinine, regardless of whether the contradiction is intentional or not. But sure, bring in a stranger to go fetch giant nukes that you admit you intend to use as part of your blatantly pseudo-fascist campaign. That's not a totally scandalous thing for the BoS to do. Especially given the reasons people working under the organization would be involved for. I just kinda reckon... and this is looking at the world around me... there would be issues within that organization.

These people signed up thinking they were protecting the commonwealth, so nuking any part of it would be off the list for at least some of them... you would think. Especially the ones who are genuinely more fleshed out. The mutant/synth hating is more superficial. As in, they take that and learn to like it because they think it means they're doing good. What better challenge to that ideology is there than the big red nuke button? Not a single person involved thinks of the costs? Not even Dr. Li, someone who stands for science? You'd think she'd at least struggle with that part, even being otherwise amoral she wouldn't approve of the total loss and destruction of the most advanced knowledge in perhaps the world. But nah... it's good. One or two speech checks and it's like she's not even working to help destroy that. Just completely rolls over in the most unconvincing way possible. And then there's Danse, who in spite of genuinely caring about all people is fine with the way things have been going (before getting found out as a synth) - he wants to wipe out all mutants because one killed his buddy once. Otherwise, he's no Punisher. It doesn't jive with his fundamentally compassionate nature. They did him dirty post BoS, too. Nothing about him really makes any sense. The problem is, I can look at him and a lot of other characters and immediately recognize that they're not in fact people. They don't act sentient.

It's the mindless drones, friggin all over this game. Every NPC in each faction, including the main ones, are mindless drones who only see one thing in one way. They have one role and thier entire existence tightly embodies it. Nobody thinks like this. People don't act like this. Even if they rely on the faction for vital things, that doesn't just erase individual thoughts and feelings. It's just a different sort of internal conflict. Why does nobody in this fucking game seem to have those? Agh, man... they're all written like robots and it kills me to see it. They think and act as plastic as they look.

The BoS has always been hoarder-central. The FO4 flavor is an offshoot going back to oldschool techno-fasist, hardcore extremist BoS. But to actually use a full scale nuke without skipping a single beat? Even when they were assholes who would do that, there was wayyyy more to it than "Kill all of the gross things." It would've been more convincing and multifaceted. I look back on the BoS's earlier dark times and while I obviously don;t agree with their motives, I can believe that there would be people who would in that particular situation. There is none of that in FO4's version. They just are what they are and it's all that they are, because that's what they are. No dive into the human psyche. No real exploration of the nature of human disgust, fear, and prejudice. No questions of what brings people together, or what doing that is worth... the measure of what it means to survive or even thrive... and where that crosses over the boundaries of self-preservation and into dangerous obsession. By the time you hop onto the Prydwen, that's all hit its final point already. You basically start the story of the BoS at the end. Nothing changes. Just settles-into where it already was. I think they wanted to go to the level of the 2D Fallout games' BoS. But they forgot to actually write it.

To me it just creates this very simpleton-level moral dilemma, where the right answer is obvious, and the only reason to go the other way is simply to 'be bad' in the same way you do when you're 12 and murdering old ladies in GTA. They did a similar whoopsie in FO3 with Megaton. In this case, it was salvageable with a subplot where maybe a few members aware of this see the contradiction with their ethos and there's a deeper look where it becomes about the issues surrounding the danger in certain truths, and what sorts of conflicts they might cause among a bunch of people with different needs and places in the world. What if it was Danse and co? Would they be better not knowing? Would they be willing to turn against their whole lives in this hopeless world to do what they know what is right? So many possibilities can spring off of that. Different choices and outcomes, pulling you to think about things. A short list of potential outcomes:

-BoS destroyed, friends survive, broken but with renewed agency
-BoS destroyed, friends dead (possibly spit into not being told and caught dead in the confusion OR being told and dying fighting against the BoS
-BoS unchanged, friends stick with it, player barred/killed
-BoS unchanged, you and friends leave
-BoS reformed, with similar outcome range to destroyed

I don't wanna keep going, use your own imaginations. All of this stuff can be written into dialogue trees, with unique benefits to each outcome. Success and failure paths for each turning point. They had everything they needed to make the BoS story this journey of learning about the organization and the people in it, and getting caught in these turning points where you have to parse it all and make difficult decisions. And then maybe this changes your options for dealing with The Institute, or even other factions. The whole synth issue can go so many more ways than it did in the Danse arc. Plenty of room for expanding the lore for the faction along the way, too. I think that's way better than the sad attempt at internal conflict they pulled with Danse.

I dunno, maybe I'm asking too much. It's just disappointing, man.



The writing for the factions just feels unfinished. The main story was such a bummer. A lot of it boils down to the nukes. Do you blow up The Institute? If so, who does it? The rest is linear. Nuking The Institute is stupid, every which way you do it. Using nukes in a post-nuclear setting, at least for the reasons it's ever done in that game, is stupid. It makes it so even the 'good' endings are bad and pointless. Take your pick of faction. It's all dumb in the end, nuke or not. I swear to god they made it an option from so many angles just so they could have it so the player could nuke something in the game. Somewhere on thier list for every single Fallout title they've done. Think about it! Lawd. If they're borking their writing just for THAT... well yeah, they would make all of the factions childish and one-dimensional with simplistic good-guys/bad-guys narratives that completely bar out any deeper ethical nuance cuz "Fallout game's always gotta have a big ole nuke somewhere!"


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 7, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Really got stuck into Metro Exodus today and I seem to be hooked. So much loot and so many juicy weapons - Molotov on the first boss
> But I wasn't expecting what came after this at all.
> 
> 
> ...


I had a bad feeling before ever going in....I wished the game would have allowed a bypass. Still, it ended up being one of my favorite parts of the game!


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 7, 2020)

Taz100420 said:


> Been playin Dual Universe the last year since Alpha 2. Just hit closed Beta last week. Needs a lot of work still but concept is AMAZING! Tutorials are kinda bugged and starting zones are extremely laggy but once away from there, game runs ok. No NPCs, markets are player run and ships are built from scratch. Kind of a mix of EVE, Elite, EQ:Landmark and Star Citizen all in one. The voxel system is really cool and a WiP. You can also use Lua to script numerous things in a Programming Board or cockpit/command seat for external screens or widgets for the cockpit HUD. Games subscription based but I do have 7 Beta keys to play free for the year. Also, this is my mining ship I've built. All voxels are hand crafted/shaped.View attachment 167563



What... sub based online, voxel and moddable... this is like a triplet of major Red Flags.

Be wary of spending on it.



robot zombie said:


> As I get up to the final arc in FO4's story I'm having an incredible revelation. I never paid much attention to anything BoS... just wiped them out because at a glance they seemed totally dumb and by then I knew the game to well to think that was changing. Now that I do, it's worse than I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All roads lead to nuke in FO, yes. Should check out Fallout 76 in that way. Nuking is the actual end game. You proceed to a week-long harvest of codes, getting a bunch of mates who did the same thing (yep... solo player? enjoy this middle finger, right here!), and then go into some bunker with lots of stupid NPCs to kill that will rapidly eat away at your inventory economy so you have a new farm purpose for the next week. Then you get to nuke an area to get special ingredients for some ultra special gear upgrades you will likely never use because, guess what, you need to deploy more nukes to keep a steady income of that stuff.

Prior to that, you spend your time wandering aimlessly towards level cap, well, until the game somehow pushes you to that inevitable Enclave end game route. You can also choose NOT to nuke, but then the game simply ends in utter boredom for you, because there's nothing to find, get, or do that is even mildly interesting.


----------



## Frick (Sep 7, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> To me it just creates this very simpleton-level moral dilemma, where the right answer is obvious, and the only reason to go the other way is simply to 'be bad' in the same way you do when you're 12 and murdering old ladies in GTA.



Welcome to Bethsoft. I believe their writing process is literally asking a bunch of 12-year olds what they think is cool and then throw that into the game.



> The writing for the factions just feels unfinished. The main story was such a bummer. A lot of it boils down to the nukes. Do you blow up The Institute? If so, who does it? The rest is linear. Nuking The Institute is stupid, every which way you do it. Using nukes in a post-nuclear setting, at least for the reasons it's ever done in that game, is stupid. It makes it so even the 'good' endings are bad and pointless. Take your pick of faction. It's all dumb in the end, nuke or not. I swear to god they made it an option from so many angles just so they could have it so the player could nuke something in the game. Somewhere on thier list for every single Fallout title they've done. Think about it! Lawd. If they're borking their writing just for THAT... well yeah, they would make all of the factions childish and one-dimensional with simplistic good-guys/bad-guys narratives that completely bar out any deeper ethical nuance cuz "Fallout game's always gotta have a big ole nuke somewhere!"



Again, hit the nail on the head. I've said it before, but Fallout 4 is the only game that legitemely made me angry, because everything in it is so very mindboggingly stupid.


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 7, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> All roads lead to nuke in FO, yes. Should check out Fallout 76 in that way. Nuking is the actual end game. You proceed to a week-long harvest of codes, getting a bunch of mates who did the same thing, and then go into some bunker with lots of stupid NPCs to kill that will rapidly eat away at your inventory economy so you have a new farm purpose for the next week. Then you get to nuke an area to get special ingredients for some ultra special gear upgrades you will likely never use because, guess what, you need to deploy more nukes to keep a steady income of that stuff.
> 
> Prior to that, you spend your time wandering aimlessly towards level cap, well, until the game somehow pushes you to that inevitable Enclave end game route. You can also choose NOT to nuke, but then the game simply ends in utter boredom for you, because there's nothing to find, get, or do that is even mildly interesting.


Nah, I'm good on that  Somehow I kinda knew it would be at least a little like that when I first learned that triggering a nuke was the main big thing. Basically "Oh, so anything else that's interesting is going to be for that and anything that deviates will be truncated." Maybe not in such a salty, immediate way. More like something in the back of my mind just said "EMPTY", before I realized why or saw any evidence of that.

It's like they strip it a little closer to the core each time. Though to be fair 76 is an MMO. I like to hope they gotta know that removing more things from the story and gameplay is not what people expect from a full release. Looking back though, I get a little antsy. At this point, they have a pattern of taking out more things than they add in, stretching back into pretty much a couple of decades. They get a fresh coat of paint, maybe even some big transitions... it looks and feels like a different game. But each time it feels like something new is missing.

When 76 first came around, I caught a lot of people saying that it was unfinished. That's already how I felt about 4. Even now, it just seems unfinished. In every area. But nowhere more noticeably than in the writing. The DLC's were a bit of a redemption, but none of that makes the main chunk... the heart of it, any more complete.

Shigeru Miyamoto said "A delayed game is eventually good, but a rushed game is forever bad." Bethesda has somehow found a way to make nonsense of that foundational wisdom by making games that are ever-increasingly both more delayed and more rushed. I think they really do just conceive of their games that simplistically. Get ahead of themselves with stuff that would reveal itself to be not good after some real testing. They've gone down the route of many other companies, reaching for market share only to spite the experience. You know how they say never to trust a cook who doesn't eat their own food? Sometimes, I kind of wonder if the people there are playing their own games. Outside in, they look to have management problems, too. People overlook this, but Bethesda have expanded their teams quite a lot since the days of Oblivion and FO3. Not only is it not the same company or structure, it's not the same groups or environments. And there's more of everything. It all just reeks of things not going how they're meant to, and perhaps also of people being too high up to see through the clouds being poised to make/influence five or ten too many major decisions. Maybe some folks you can only productively say "yes" to. "Everything's great. It's gonna be great." Looking at what you get, what you see in the marketing probably reflects the internal sell. What they seem to think can work in their games reminds me of the epic things I would imagine myself doing and setting-up as a young boy. That's just kind of a vibe I get.

Overfragmentation, in a word.

When you look at games like Morrowind or Oblivion, with the sheer scope of the writing and all of the other elements built up around that, you can tell this is a super-condensed effort where it's like... sure, they're neglecting certain things but what they ARE doing, they're REALLY doing and making sure to work it all out and get it right. There's just a lot of stuff, to a ridiculous level, in the most peculiar ways. But it's a _tight_ experience. You just know you are in for it it. I don't get that anymore. Skyrim was the last one, and even that bares that same mark of just... scattering to the point of impotency. Past that, I've had a hard time sensing what they wanted the games to be... what experiences they wanted the player to have. It just feels very distinctly out of touch in a way that almost makes me feel suspicious. Everything winds up being very sparse. No matter how much gets tacked on, it kinda stays that way.

They've never been the best at handling the Fallout franchise. But at this point it's become more brand than game... to me, anyway. It's as though Bethesda themselves whole prospect is "Whatever, it's a Fallout game. Just give it this, this, and this. Monetize it. Bing, bang, boom." Nobody can say there were never signs of that.


Long story short, I don't know why I play this game. But I'm pretty sure that the reasons Bethesda thinks I have for playing it are very different from my own reasons for playing it.  So many times I find myself thinking "Why would they think that people wanted this?" Of course the simple answer is that it still sells. But if that's the only reason, they probably could've come up with a seperate brand to put it under, rather than cashing-out on a beloved series. It just feels cheap. The way they treat Fallout is cheap. I don't totally hate FO4 for what it is. But it didn't even feel like it needed to be a Fallout game. Like there was no point in calling it that when all it resulted in was either a half-baked Fallout game or an entirely different game, held back by trying to be a full Fallout game.


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 7, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> It just feels cheap



Nail on the head. That's the whole point of them sticking to their franchises. They've always been behind the curve really. Not a single dev is so stuck to old ways and engines as this one, and especially: despite all of the issues surrounding it. They cultivated that as well. They made us love it, mod it. The end result is a deadly cocktail of community driven bugfixing (=cost reduction) and even a strong knowledge base within the community, while the community _also_ owns the creativity of an open environment. Do as you please. No boss going at your throat for wasting weeks on a silly visual mod to get plants and trees looking better.

But it is exactly that high detail work that makes the games great now. Bethesda can't do it anymore, because simply put, they don't need it from their own devs anymore. They can just sell the sticker Fallout or TES, the engine that modders know, and they can trust them to make it right. FO76 was the final confirmation that is how things really are. More than a year post launch, the game finally got NPC's. NPCs! The bread and butter of story telling. Somehow that is apparently a part of the franchise you can just cut out and 'all is well'. Its obviously not. The world felt stale, weird, out of place... things just don't check out, and it feels like they had to find tons of weird excuses to justify the lack of NPCs. Its like... okay, so the neighbours' dog did survive everything, but not a single human could? Do you even logic? We'd eat the dog, right?

So Bethesda is now at a point where they have dev teams that are completely stuck in their own limited ways, constantly looking over their shoulder if some modder didn't destroy their online version of Fallout or created a mod in the offline version that just makes last year's work obsolete as its just lightyears ahead of them, or just has more freedom to circumvent the engine with extra code and tweaks that they can never build into it themselves.

But hey, at least they finally got their widescreen patch for DOOM out. Not the new one... no no. The old one.


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 7, 2020)

What am I not playing:




JFC Epic, get your sh*t together. 10 minutes to "download' 164 MB.

40 minutes and one epic store reinstall later:




Kill me now.


----------



## Taz100420 (Sep 7, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> What... sub based online, voxel and moddable... this is like a triplet of major Red Flags.
> 
> Be wary of spending on it.




Why say that? I mean yes, the beta launch has been, short to say, very horrible. I'm sure the devs were not expecting to see an increase in traffic 10 fold or more. The voxel tech is actually quite nice. So many things can be made with it as I am learning voxelmancy more in depth. Once you get the hang of the basics, the rest comes easy. The game itself isn't modifiable but everything else in game is. You have territory units in which you set rights to so no one can take anything, alter or mine your claimed land. Plus, the Sanctuary Moon is PvE only.


----------



## Syrensilly (Sep 7, 2020)

FFXIV , starting ES Morrowind (it was free on Bethesda a while ago, I'm finally getting around to it...), Minecraft (mainly with my son lol), and been playing a bit of katakana battle on steam


----------



## BiggieShady (Sep 7, 2020)

Playing Control by Remedy on GeForce NOW ... yes, they have Turing GPU-s all over their data centers by now, and you can play with RTX options maxed @60 fps ... I use DLSS 720p though to have 60fps through all of the game locations ... the game is a treat


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 7, 2020)

Control is a great and unusual game, but some of those bosses...


Spoiler: Panopticon



this is doing my head in as he's impossible to kill


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 7, 2020)

So much for "I'll play some THPS after work":



Download and Read never update, writes are 550 MB/s or nothing. Seriously, how can they mess it up this badly?


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 7, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Control is a great and unusual game, but some of those bosses...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Panopticon
> ...


Fridgeman? He's brutal but manageable with the right skills and equipment. I usually settle it all with grip, levitate, and evade. There's a grip attachment you can get that makes shield the lesser defensive option...


Spoiler: which you get by...



throwing a handful of oddly-placed items in the furnace down in maintenance.



Even then it's still a crazy juggle, but doable. Just wait till round two... can always come back when you have more stuff. Also... there is a tougher boss... well imo he is. Good luck.


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 7, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Download and Read never update, writes are 550 MB/s or nothing. Seriously, how can they mess it up this badly?


Strange, to say the least. I have kinda encountered that bug a couple times, but I wasn't bothered because the updates were rather small (under 1 or 2 GBs).

To be frank I don't even understand how those graphs work, due to how messed up they look.


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 7, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> Strange, to say the least. I have kinda encountered that bug a couple times, but I wasn't bothered because the updates were rather small (under 1 or 2 GBs).
> 
> To be frank I don't even understand how those graphs work, due to how messed up they look.


Based on their reddit it's a worldwide clusterf#ck, multiple users reporting same issue.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 7, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> Fridgeman? He's brutal but manageable with the right skills and equipment. I usually settle it all with grip, levitate, and evade. There's a grip attachment you can get that makes shield the lesser defensive option...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: which you get by...
> ...


No, I think's it's some weirdo called Salvador. Besides, I haven't' got the levitation mod yet and beating this creep gives it to me apparently.
I've decided to say au revoir to him for now, finish some other missions and come back when I have a bit more power. It really was doing my head in.


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 7, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> No, I think's it's some weirdo called Salvador. Besides, I haven't' got the levitation mod yet and beating this creep gives it to me apparently.
> I've decided to say au revoir to him for now, finish some other missions and come back when I have a bit more power. It really was doing my head in.


Ahh, yeah, he's tricky too. I use charge and shield. Charge is deadly there because of how packed-in everything is. Just needs a mid-level damage boost. I pick off the regular hiss and keep eyes on ole Salvo, tossing up the shield when he's ready to rock out. Or if you have a lot of energy, launch-cancel each attack.

The cool thing about these fights, is there are actually several ways to go about it. Sometimes you really just gotta be stronger, but most times there is another way. One of the main devs is quoted saying they designed the game to be beatable without any of the side abilities.


----------



## xman2007 (Sep 7, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Based on their reddit it's a worldwide clusterf#ck, multiple users reporting same issue.


it's just server overload, they had the same thing when they gave GTAV away for free, best off leaving it downloading overnight/until it's done or just waiting a couple of days for their servers to calm down a bit and you'll get your usual DL speed, unforutunately.... Epic just doesn't have the server capacity to be hosting exclusives with such demand despite all of their giveaways to grow the service, they should look into a distributed service like torrents or maybe spend some money upgrading their infrastructure to support the number of users that they are looking to attract


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 7, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> Ahh, yeah, he's tricky too. I use charge and shield. Charge is deadly there because of how packed-in everything is. Just needs a mid-level damage boost. I pick off the regular hiss and keep eyes on ole Salvo, tossing up the shield when he's ready to rock out. Or if you have a lot of energy, launch-cancel each attack.
> 
> The cool thing about these fights, is there are actually several ways to go about it. Sometimes you really just gotta be stronger, but most times there is another way. One of the main devs is quoted saying they designed the game to be beatable without any of the side abilities.


In one video, a player hid behind the stairs. That's pretty much my default position in many boss fights anyway, so I might give that a try.
Often I try to find a blind spot where the AI doesn't have line of sight and I can keep sniping away until he hits the deck.
As you may gather, I'm not a fan of boss fights unless I can find a sweet spot.
Been meaning to upload this for ages, showing the level of detail which is impressive to say the least.


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 7, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> In one video, a player hid behind the stairs. That's pretty much my default position in many boss fights anyway, so I might give that a try.
> Often I try to find a blind spot where the AI doesn't have line of sight and I can keep sniping away until he hits the deck.
> As you may gather, I'm not a fan of boss fights unless I can find a sweet spot.


HAH! That's better than what I do. My whole strategy... for pretty much everything in that game, is to basically never hide... just be anywhere other than where you are, doing anything other than what you're doing. Become one with the chaos. I learned early that sometimes hiding is just waiting to get screwed.

But then... the game also tries to teach you at the very beginning that hiding is what you do to avoid projectiles... the whole launch passage, y'know.

And yeah... the did such a good job with the close-ups on Jesse's face. Not only can you see all of the imperfections of what looks like actual adult human skin, but the expressions with the eyes are spot-on. It feels weird to say, but their texture management is the sauce. I think they just do a really exhaustive job of putting the details only where you can see them... perhaps a system a little deeper than your standard-fare dynamic mipmapping. The detail-performance ratio is quite high.


----------



## moproblems99 (Sep 7, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Been meaning to upload this for ages, showing the level of detail which is impressive to say the least.



And with a lowly 580 to boot.  I didn't think gaming was possible without dlss and rtx.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 8, 2020)

I'm glad to be above ground now and to find the scenery is quite stunning in Metro Exodus.


----------



## jormungand (Sep 8, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> What am I not playing:
> View attachment 167897
> 
> JFC Epic, get your sh*t together. 10 minutes to "download' 164 MB.
> ...



oh boi....
i came from work on friday ready to buy the game and start playing
1- i checked all my emails for promo (gmg-fanatical etc)....nothing
2- jumped to steam looking for the game..... nothing 
   i told myself well its Activision maybe battlenet
3- jumped on battlenet....nothing!!

....4- Google friendly user browser plz tell me where da $#^%$$%^&% i can find TH 1+2
         5- Google> Epicgames bud thats your answer
Me....F$&%^&%*^^ F&^&*^(*&)*(&) 

any idea if its coming to steam??



Splinterdog said:


> I'm glad to be above ground now and to find the scenery is quite stunning in Metro Exodus.
> View attachment 167940


ayyyyyyy open your eyes!!! do not blink. youll get my point  later


----------



## moproblems99 (Sep 8, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> I'm glad to be above ground now and to find the scenery is quite stunning in Metro Exodus.
> View attachment 167940



Exodus was my Game of the Year 2019.


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 8, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> And with a lowly 580 to boot



Hey! As a 580 owner I take offense to that!   

Seriously, though, it's surprising that it still holds up so well 4 years after Polaris' debut. Though with the transition to a new console gen, I imagine that it's gonna start ageing much more rapidly from now on.


----------



## moproblems99 (Sep 8, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> Hey! As a 580 owner I take offense to that!



Hehe...I have 6 of them myself collecting dust on a shelf.


----------



## budget_Optiplex (Sep 8, 2020)

> JFC Epic, get your sh*t together. 10 minutes to "download' 164 MB.



Yeah the Epic store software seriously needs to evolve. I use a 1366x768 TV/monitor and the software doesn't scale correctly to the resolution so I can't access the settings menu at all, so I have to edit the ini file to change any settings. Even better is how if you reinstall Windows and the Epic games software fresh, it wants you to re-download all your games as it can't see what's there without workarounds.  Yet Ubisoft and Steam work fine at this resolution and will actually detect installed games............

But now that I got Metro Exodus and DLCs working again in the Epic games software, been playing Sams Story DLC and really enjoying it so far. Trying not to kill anyone, though I don't see any signs that Sams Story has a karma system like the original game. My only gripe is there are too many of the damn spiders in the underground level.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 8, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Based on their reddit it's a worldwide clusterf#ck, multiple users reporting same issue.


Aaaaand....likewise many more numerous people encounter no issues downloading and installing.  Steam has also had its fair share of download problems. I’m currently still awaiting resolution of not being able to play a game I got on GOG. Every store and launcher has issues.



moproblems99 said:


> And with a lowly 580 to boot.  I didn't think gaming was possible without dlss and rtx.


I still haven’t played it with either feature and it’s still Glorious!!


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 8, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> Exodus was my Game of the Year 2019.


It really was an excellent experience. I haven't been as buried in a game since then.

Ukrainians do not mess around, man. Incidentally, some of (I think) the best vodka you can get is also made in Ukraine - Khortytsa Platinum. If you ever find it, have some ice cold alongside some Metro Exodus. It's cheap because Ukraine strictly limits the price of vodka (I like how they think,) but you won't find a better vodka that's actually accessible in all of Russia itself. I trust my Russian acquaintances on that one. They don't often drink Russian vodka, but instead Ukrainian. Not only did they beat Russia to a top-tier game set in Russia (based off of a Russian book,) but the vodka is better too! Maybe that's why there's a big proxy war type of sitch going on there... Russia must be getting jealous.  But really, who needs a civil war when Russians and Ukrainians could be getting together making more awesome games?

Dmitry Glukhovsky said a while back that he's already writing more for later installments. Other little breadcrumbs out there, too. If true, that's awesome. Exodus deviated a lot from the books, so if the original writer likes it enough to get involved, that could be a really good sign that concepts are growing bigger. Hopefully we'll see more sometime in the near future. I know I'd love to see them do a lot more with the franchise, in terms of story and gameplay. There's definitely room for more springing off of a title with such strong immersive qualities. They can do it. If they pull off another killer Metro title I might have to officially make it my favorite franchise.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 8, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> And with a lowly 580 to boot.  I didn't think gaming was possible without dlss and rtx.


Crysis Remastered's '*Can it run Crysis*' mode might give it a run for it's money, but it still performs without a hitch and as smooth as butter. Not even O/Cd it.


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 8, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Crysis Remastered's '*Can it run Crysis*' mode might give it a run for it's money, but it still performs without a hitch and as smooth as butter. Not even O/Cd it.
> View attachment 167979


I guess not relying on a single core performance does wonders to optimization.


----------



## Sithaer (Sep 8, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> Hey! As a 580 owner I take offense to that!
> 
> Seriously, though, it's surprising that it still holds up so well 4 years after Polaris' debut. Though with the transition to a new console gen, I imagine that it's gonna start ageing much more rapidly from now on.




Yup, I'm only using a RX 570 that I bought in 2018 but so far it played every game I wanted to play with a comfortable experience _'for me at least'_.

Sure its aging I noticed that much, especially since I upgraded my monitor ~1+ year ago but it still manages to play the games I'm playing, at most I have to tweak settings here and there.

Honestly its one of the best cards I owned and considering what I paid for it, it served me well/still does. _'still has warranty till December'_

I do plan a ~mid range upgrade later this year/early next but there are still so many older games I'm yet to play that I'm really not in a hurry.



rtwjunkie said:


> Aaaaand....likewise many more numerous people encounter no issues downloading and installing.  Steam has also had its fair share of download problems. I’m currently still awaiting resolution of not being able to play a game I got on GOG. Every store and launcher has issues.
> 
> 
> I still haven’t played it with either feature and it’s still Glorious!!



Don't want to defend any launcher specifically since they are all the same to me but I'm yet to have any issues with EPIC._ 'knocks on wood'_

Using it mainly since the relase of BL 3 but I also bought other games since and its working just fine for me.


Just in time, now I'm ready for other game/s.


Spoiler


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 8, 2020)

Taz100420 said:


> Why say that? I mean yes, the beta launch has been, short to say, very horrible. I'm sure the devs were not expecting to see an increase in traffic 10 fold or more. The voxel tech is actually quite nice. So many things can be made with it as I am learning voxelmancy more in depth. Once you get the hang of the basics, the rest comes easy. The game itself isn't modifiable but everything else in game is. You have territory units in which you set rights to so no one can take anything, alter or mine your claimed land. Plus, the Sanctuary Moon is PvE only.



I've seen my share of similar games and they all turn to shit or never even get there 

Its like all those WoW clones. Enjoyable, but they won't last.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 9, 2020)

I spoke too soon as I was sent on an underground mission not long afterwards and I hate confined spaces and creepy crawlies.
Couldn't wait to get out of there!


Not bad for a lowly RX580


----------



## moproblems99 (Sep 9, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> I spoke too soon as I was sent on an underground mission not long afterwards and I hate confined spaces and creepy crawlies.
> Couldn't wait to get out of there!



You should really try and keep your face in one piece.  Duct tape means you're doing it wrong. 



Splinterdog said:


> Not bad for a lowly RX580



Not bad at all.  Keep it up and you might get a free leather jacket in the mail.


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 9, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> I spoke too soon as I was sent on an underground mission not long afterwards and I hate confined spaces and creepy crawlies.
> Couldn't wait to get out of there!


Friggin spiders. Those spiders are assholes. Worse than ducks. Kill em with fire. Or apparently a flashlight.



moproblems99 said:


> You should really try and keep your face in one piece.  Duct tape means you're doing it wrong.


Haha, you're right though. I made that mistake a lot on my first play through with it. The game will usually give you signs, but even when it doesn't, all you have to do to see if you need the mask is try to swap filters. If it lets you, that means your filters are running down and you need the mask. If it bloops out and doesn't let you, you can take it off.

The one place my mask always gets screwed up is Novosibirsk. Damn that part was good though. Brutally unforgiving, seemingly never-ending struggle. Just about everything is goddamned hostile. Hell of a rush on the harder difficulties... just basically always trying to not be completely shistered. The best you could possibly have going in is still just barely cutting it.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 9, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> Friggin spiders. Those spiders are assholes. Worse than ducks. Kill em with fire. Or apparently a flashlight.
> 
> 
> Haha, you're right though. I made that mistake a lot on my first play through with it. The game will usually give you signs, but even when it doesn't, all you have to do to see if you need the mask is try to swap filters. If it lets you, that means your filters are running down and you need the mask. If it bloops out and doesn't let you, you can take it off.
> ...


I still  wish there had been just one more location before Novosibirsk.  As many hours as the game took, even adding Sam's story, it feels like one more location could have been there to scout for home, without it dragging on.


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 9, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> I still  wish there had been just one more location before Novosibirsk.  As many hours as the game took, even adding Sam's story, it feels like one more location could have been there to scout for home, without it dragging on.


That would've been nice. Might've been something they wanted to squeeze in but didn't have the time/resources for. After that whole journey it was a little unsatisfying that you didn't actually get to 'get there' yourself. I'm sure they at least considered it.


Spoiler



I think that might've been the intended reaction though. Perhaps they wanted to get across that the story isn't really over yet. You don't get to go to paradise yet because as of the end of Exodus there's still more to do. You still have to get established and then figure out how to save the Metro. That's a whole second odyssey! And then there were the people you helped along the route. Everyone came together to follow Artyom's dream, but along the way found places where their own hearts called them. Finding a place is really only the start. I kinda get the feeling that as they were working on Exodus, they realized they could do more than could be fit into one game, and probably committed fairly early to not tying too much up to revisit/change later. The whole arc with saving Anna I think more than anything was done simply to have a suitable climax to free the rest up for a sequel.


----------



## phanbuey (Sep 9, 2020)

Replaying some outer worlds now that the expansion (Peril on Gorgon)  is out and I got a new monitor (samsung g7 27") .  Love this game.


----------



## Sithaer (Sep 9, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> Friggin spiders. Those spiders are assholes. Worse than ducks. Kill em with fire. Or apparently a flashlight.




I'm just glad that the Metro spiders look different enough from actual spiders.

I have a mild-ish _'well depends,sometimes its worse' _arachnophobia and if they are realistic enough in games it makes me feel uncomfortable.
Not that I liked that  part in Metro but at least it did not trigger my issue.

For example those black Arachnomorphs in Witcher 3 Blood&Wine did bother me so I tried to avoid them if possible.


----------



## metalfiber (Sep 10, 2020)

I hope y'all are doing well.

Rockstar updated GTA5 and it quit working. I'm sure it needs a new scripthook for the mods i've installed. Why can't they just leave the single player people alone if they ain't gonna add nothing new to that mode?

Well, that made me switch up games and i'm glad they did. I started (free from Epic) Remnant From the Ashes. It's nothing like i thought it was...a shooter. It's a RPG more than anything else. Remnant feels like those "lesser" RPG's like Gothic, Elex, and Two Worlds that i've really liked. So i'm glad that GTA5 went on the fritz. If you play Remnant in single player mode. Start it from the install folder exe (Remnant-Win64-Shipping.exe) for a DRM free experience.


----------



## moproblems99 (Sep 10, 2020)

metalfiber said:


> Two Worlds



Now there is a game I forgot.


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 10, 2020)

metalfiber said:


> I hope y'all are doing well.
> 
> Rockstar updated GTA5 and it quit working. I'm sure it needs a new scripthook for the mods i've installed. Why can't they just leave the single player people alone if they ain't gonna add nothing new to that mode?


Same thing happens with Bethesda's paid mod updates. Or it used to, these days I don't know. Most of your foundational, non-texture mods require script extensions that allow them to work on an engine level. Technically this can get you all the way down to the core. But every single game update shuffles memory entries that break the whole thing. Simple fix, just a few lines adapted after peeping the new data. But then all of the mods relying on the old version ALSO have to be updated to work with the new script extender.

It's a mess, and really doesn't have to be that way. It just requires some changes with how updates are compiled AFAICS. Fixes have been attempted with varying degrees of success. I think they squashed it with Skyrim SE. Stuff that acts a go-between for different stuff that has or hasn't been updated. Basically automatically fudging it. There's no reason it can't actually work, other than a small code mismatch. But personally I just keep the exe backed up and tell steam not to update unless run from the launcher, which bypasses the script addons anyway, so it's never happening. So many mods break every time I let an update through. It takes a couple of hours to fix. And that's assuming all of the authors have caught on and updated... if the author isn't around anymore that may just be the death of that mod.

Pisses me right off, because I don't care about paid mods and the whole thing really just says more than I wish I knew about the direction they're headed in. You can't say you support the modding community when your update scheme discourages it on a base level... especially when it's pretty much exclusively so you can sell paywalled mods. But I digress.



Sithaer said:


> I'm just glad that the Metro spiders look different enough from actual spiders.
> 
> I have a mild-ish _'well depends,sometimes its worse' _arachnophobia and if they are realistic enough in games it makes me feel uncomfortable.
> Not that I liked that  part in Metro but at least it did not trigger my issue.
> ...


Ahaha, I'm the opposite. Giant fictional spiders are hard nope for me. Hate em. Reptile brain kicks on and says it's gotta go. Real spiders apparently don't concern me enough. I've been bitten by so many spiders in my life, and totally avoided by countless more that I tend to leave them be. Palmetto bugs are a different story. Those things are flying 2-3" long abominations of chitin and flesh. Actually that reminds me... Radroaches actually make me pretty jumpy compared to most real-life bugs


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 10, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> Palmetto bugs are a different story.


Hadn’t heard of those before. After looking it up the appearance reminds me a radroach.


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 10, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Hadn’t heard of those before. After looking it up the appearance reminds me a radroach.


Pretty much any large, feral roach (as in, gets inside by mistake and eventually dies there, not colonize like the little Germans) gets called that (most commonly the American cockroach,) but in Florida it's a specific species known as the Florida woods cockroach. They're big... I was exagerating a little but I have seen them get as big as 2" long here. The males fly, but they kind of lumber in the air so there's no telling where they wind up. IME they freak out when they sense you and wind up veering right into you. Terrible sound with the loud buzzing and the *smack* upon landing. Suck to squish, because they've got as much juice in them as 2-3 grapes. Stinks, too. They've got a stink sack or something. They spray when threatened. That's the main distinction... most roaches don't do that afaik.

The story goes they got the title because they're often found at the bases of palmettos. They like warm, wet, leafy places much more than AC'd homes, fortunately. Nightmare when they get in. There is nowhere in south Florida you can go where they're not hiding in the ground. They live outside of every house.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 10, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Hadn’t heard of those before. After looking it up the appearance reminds me a radroach.


We’ve got lots down here and can spare a few. Not just native to Florida.  I’d be happy to gather some up and ship them to you!


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 10, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> We’ve got lots down here and can spare a few. Not jist native to Florida.  I’d be happy to gather some up and ship them to you!


Nah, I’m good. Same for snakes, never cared for them either.


----------



## metalfiber (Sep 10, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> Same thing happens with Bethesda's paid mod updates. Or it used to, these days I don't know. Most of your foundational, non-texture mods require script extensions that allow them to work on an engine level. Technically this can get you all the way down to the core. But every single game update shuffles memory entries that break the whole thing. Simple fix, just a few lines adapted after peeping the new data. But then all of the mods relying on the old version ALSO have to be updated to work with the new script extender.
> 
> It's a mess, and really doesn't have to be that way. It just requires some changes with how updates are compiled AFAICS. Fixes have been attempted with varying degrees of success. I think they squashed it with Skyrim SE. Stuff that acts a go-between for different stuff that has or hasn't been updated. Basically automatically fudging it. There's no reason it can't actually work, other than a small code mismatch. But personally I just keep the exe backed up and tell steam not to update unless run from the launcher, which bypasses the script addons anyway, so it's never happening. So many mods break every time I let an update through. It takes a couple of hours to fix. And that's assuming all of the authors have caught on and updated... if the author isn't around anymore that may just be the death of that mod.



Thanks for the tip. I did backup the whole game folder. When i switched out the exe it ran fine...Oh well, i love Remnant at the moment.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 10, 2020)

metalfiber said:


> Thanks for the tip. I did backup the whole game folder. When i switched out the exe it ran fine...Oh well, i love Remnant at the moment.


I heard Remnant was “Souls-like” and had taken it off my wish list. I’m not a fan of excruciatingly difficult on purpose games that punish you rather than providing enjoyment.  What’s the real story?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 10, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> I heard Remnant was “Souls-like” and had taken it off my wish list. I’m not a fan of excruciatingly difficult on purpose games that punish you rather than providing enjoyment.  What’s the real story?


mmhhh i never was a fan of Souls series aside the initial one before Dark souls (Demon's Souls) ... although i thoroughly enjoyed some souls like, like Code Vein and SW Jedi Fallen Order, as for Remnant, it's a superbe game even normal difficulty is hard in the beginning, hard ... not punishing unlike most Souls like, you lose nothing when you die, Remnant is more gun focused than melee, some bosses can be reaaaaaaaaaaaaly harsh especially in solo, but the main strength of the game is the replayability (even for solo player like me ) : you can reroll the world at any time and get different map and bosses, pure procedural generation done right i rerolled 3 time and 3 time i got bosses i never saw and other area setup.

as for the story...basically : earth is fubar, you arrive from an island on a sailboat, you reach a vault, peoples take you in and then you help them and uncover the truth of the Roots that plagued the world ages ago (involve transdimensional and parallel worlds with various setup and they are gorgeous ) the true boss is in the latest story DLC although, since it got my copy for free on Epic, i will gladly spend 10chf for that DLC  

i could recommend you to watch CohhCarnage playthrough (he did 2 run one with base game and one with latest DLC) i did enjoy that, i also got set on Mortal Shells (although initially i had no interest for it) and Necromunda because of that streamer  (he always play on highest difficulties, but for Remnant he settled  on hard only xD, Nightmare and Apocalypse are for masochist imho ... normal for solo fun hard with 2 other player, preferably good friends same level and gear "level" ) and right now i am even considering playing Warframe again ... (or rather, finally start it seriously ... my frame is a Volt with some "cosmetics" i got at the start, but i didn't do anything technically outside tutorial and a few missions)


i need the DLC's xD i have almost all weapon (tho i missed some armor in my playthrough but i prefer the hunter one with the widowmaker skin ) still need to max enhance some weapons and get all mods


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 10, 2020)

GreiverBlade said:


> mmhhh i never was a fan of Souls series aside the initial one before Dark souls (Demon's Souls) ... although i thoroughly enjoyed some souls like, like Code Vein and SW Jedi Fallen Order, as for Remnant, it's a superbe game even normal difficulty is hard in the beginning, hard ... not punishing unlike most Souls like, you lose nothing when you die, Remnant is more gun focused than melee, some bosses can be reaaaaaaaaaaaaly harsh especially in solo, but the main strength of the game is the replayability (even for solo player like me ) : you can reroll the world at any time and get different map and bosses, pure procedural generation done right i rerolled 3 time and 3 time i got bosses i never saw and other area setup.
> 
> as for the story...basically : earth is fubar, you arrive from an island on a sailboat, you reach a vault, peoples take you in and then you help them and uncover the truth of the Roots that plagued the world ages ago (involve transdimensional and parallel worlds with various setup and they are gorgeous ) the true boss is in the latest story DLC although, since it got my copy for free on Epic, i will gladly spend 10chf for that DLC
> 
> ...


Thanks! I’ll check out the gameplay vid.


----------



## metalfiber (Sep 10, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> I heard Remnant was “Souls-like” and had taken it off my wish list. I’m not a fan of excruciatingly difficult on purpose games that punish you rather than providing enjoyment.  What’s the real story?



So far it's hack and slash dodge and shoot. I hated Dark Souls with a purple passion and it's nothing like that so far...Right now it's more adventure than combat.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 10, 2020)

This jump is impossible!


Spoiler: Jump








Oops, never mind. It was a red herring!


----------



## Taz100420 (Sep 11, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> I've seen my share of similar games and they all turn to shit or never even get there
> 
> Its like all those WoW clones. Enjoyable, but they won't last.




The only games that I can think of that even comes close to the gameplay is Empyrion and EQ: Landmark but without the survival aspect of Empyrion and is a sci-fi voxel/space builder. Plus, I hope it last a lot longer than just 7 months... Space Engineers... We won't compare to really lol. Most ppl that play DU are ex-players of SE, Kerbal and Eve. DU is a one of a kind game, no clones exist of this game and is not a clone of any other game really. Has elements of others but not anything the same. Almost everyone loves DU that plays but since Beta launch, server has been overloaded, badly.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 11, 2020)

alright .... time to get serious then...

going further than the tutorial (well ... a bit further than i already did ... )


mmmhhhh seriousness need ...


AH! color scheme change and stance change! (using a Zephyr animation set on a Volt? well ... it look nicer, especially with the Storm helmet, and the Volt Agile set look ... all except agile )


yeah ... red'n white like my canton and country flags .... look better than all red x) just missing thirteen stars and it would be perfect (joke)


mmhhh ... clearly better than when i played during closed and open beta ... clearly pleasant and only a "pay to advance faster" since everything is unlockable with time and efforts too...
yeah, that will do it between H:ZD, Borderland, Borderland 2 and Remnant (and a sh!ttons of other on STEAM and Epic ... luckily mostly single player ... so i can play them how i want whenever i want  )

also .... first time i felt comfortable playing with a MX Ergo (trackball) i will never make fun of my friend who played WoW and CS 1.5 with that kind of mouse back in the days ... although i still prefer the Spatha or Sovos for precision aiming but for melee : perfectly fine


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 11, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> This jump is impossible!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Jump
> ...




I'm playing this too atm, along with 7 days to die with 4 friends.


----------



## Brandenburg (Sep 11, 2020)

been playing mount and blade :warband with the excellent floris mod,Titan Quest, + the usual Point of Attack 2 and AvP II..  also.. i might play the operationat art of war III via pbem with another.. never played an operational level game vs another.. always played tactical games vs another


----------



## metalfiber (Sep 12, 2020)

Remnant is kinda weird. I'd thought i would have met more people by now. It still feels like the main story hasn't really taken off yet. The only "Dark Souls like" is it sends one back to the check point once your ass is handed to you. You get to keep all your stuff and exp...so take it like good old fashioned leveling up.


----------



## SN2716057 (Sep 12, 2020)

Checking out HZD




Although there are a lot of cut-scenes, I'm liking it.


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 14, 2020)

Still trapped in FO4 world. Was gonna put it down, but then I thought it would be a shame not to play Far Harbor first. I swear, if the whole game was like FH, it would've been 50% less mediocre.

But then I got there and my first thought was "not gloomy enough." I was running NAC for weathers with my own special ENB gumbo. I may have no clue what I'm doing editing shaders but I do know how to copy/paste 

NAC is an incredible weather mod in terms of features and the looks of the weathers themselves. But a lot of them are forever bugged, and there is too much dynamic range across all of the possible weathers, making it hard to set up an ENB that drastically alters the look without making one half of them washed-out and the other half too dark. And then on top of that it's very performance heavy. I might overlook it if someone ever gets around to implementing the ENB weather module. Mods like that really need the ability to tweak all of the ENB parameters by weather instead of globally. I love NAC. It has the most natural/appealing colors and makes most use of what the engine has, but it still doesn't get to the level of something like Cathedral, for Skyrim. It's like it doesn't know if it wants to be pretty or ugly. Nobody has really nailed the actual post-apocalyptic look without overdoing it. And the rest is more fantasy-oriented. Don't get it. Don't want it.

The weather mod selection for FO4 is dismal as hell. It's been basically the same 3 for years. Same for the ENBs. I've always wanted more of that foggy, gloomy look, like earlier Fallout games. And none really delivered. Well, there are ones like GRIM and PILGRIM, but they're doin too much of the most, killing visibility, having no diversity, making non-weather changes. It's like this whole package you get locked into. And they're both depreciated.

But recently we go Polluted Climate. It's a pretty lightweight weather mod, done using the old ways with no loaded-down feature list. Just foggy, nasty weathers with muted colors and lotsa godrays. Such a simple thing. But nobody ever put it together. It mixes really well with my gumbo ENB... which is another thing I miss from Skyrim. There is no RudyENB equivalent for FO4... something that makes full use of the latest features and really revamps the whole thing. There isn't nearly that kind of originality in the FO4 scene. It's re-hashes and mix-ups. So what I can already do myself. The main thing with my ENB is I have a shader that lets me set different enbeffect parameters for interiors and exteriors, as well as blended LUTs. A bleachy one goes well with Polluted Climate. That shader also lets me mess with all of the exposure/contrast options for nights and interiors seperately, so I can still have them be dark and gritty. At least the newer ENB binaries have full water support and reflections that work. It's getting better, even though Boris really seems to hate working on it. Dude has been outspoken about requests, saying he doesn't wanna work on FO4 binaries anymore because the engine is too fucked. He seemed pissed lol

Haven't played with it much yet, but it's such a yes. I love it. Not to overdone. Just simple and bleak. I need to make some tweaks to the ENB. I borrowed the main values from Senescence, one of few ENB's available for this weather mod. And they're more washed-out than they need to be. His only has the default set of constants, so it has to be neutral. I can set mine by day/night, inside/outside. Still looks great. This is the closest I've gotten to getting things to look how I want.












I will miss some of NAC's weathers. I won't get to see stuff like this anymore...



Spoiler











I did keep NAC's little interior module though... well parts of it because he never finished the damned thing. It's almost impractibly dramatic. Just kinda sumbling in the dark... kinda how you'd expect dilapidated places to look inside. 


Spoiler


















NAC did have some worthy weathers I may still merge in. That much I can do. Evil shit where all you see are silhouettes. But oh my oof the JPEG banding. It didn't look like that in game! 


Spoiler


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 14, 2020)

Olivia Neutron Bomb was much admired in Moscow apparently.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 15, 2020)

Replaying To The Moon, A Bird's Story, and then when done with those two I will finally finish Finding Paradise.

After all that is done, I would like to get through some more indie games, Wizard of Legend and maybe Dead Cells.


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 15, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Olivia Neutron Bomb was much admired in Moscow apparently.
> View attachment 168689


Huh, I remember that poster looking different. I could swear the background and border were different colors when I saw it. All around more washed-out, too. Same pose and everything. But I know it didn't look like that. Friggin weird man!


----------



## metalfiber (Sep 16, 2020)

Remnant is more RPG lite than a strait up RPG. It does share some Dark Souls traits but it's a helluva more forgiving than DS...except when you get to a boss. You will get your ass kicked hard till you get your modded weapons and tactics together... plus a lot of luck. All in all it's still a fun game and not as agonizingly frustrating as Dark Souls imho.

When a DRM free game turns into a DRM game via a DLC. The main game is still DRM free it's just the DLC has the DRM...  








Here's a list of DRM free games on Epic that may be or not on GOG.





						List of DRM-free games on Epic Games Store - PCGamingWiki PCGW - bugs, fixes, crashes, mods, guides and improvements for every PC game
					






					www.pcgamingwiki.com


----------



## Brandenburg (Sep 16, 2020)

been playing 'Field of Glory II: Wolves at the Gate'.. did pretty well for a game i dont play much


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 16, 2020)

Back into Kingdom Come Deliverance. Strange zen quality to this game, I just got drawn back to it.


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 16, 2020)

satisfactory
decided to rework oil city factory in order to combine 3x fuel, plastic, rubber production with turbofuel production and Al bars+ small battery manufacturing
256 refineries (15 for Al and batteries), 24 water extractors, 55 fuel generators, 3 train stations, and huge spaghetti of pipes and belts (24 assemblers for compacted coal are in another factory)

output will be 750m3/m turbofuel (250 will go for fuel generators), 900 plastic, 900 rubber, 240/m alu bars and 11/m batteries


----------



## moproblems99 (Sep 16, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Back into Kingdom Come Deliverance. Strange zen quality to this game, I just got drawn back to it.



Much like satisfactory, while I was playing KCD I was quite into it - hard to put down kind of thing.  But as soon as I did put it down, I had no desire to pick it back up.


----------



## Frick (Sep 16, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Back into Kingdom Come Deliverance. Strange zen quality to this game, I just got drawn back to it.
> 
> View attachment 168911



I got so angry with the arbitrary hardcore mode (specifically the bollocksation of the compass, you don't get directions but quest markers will show up when you get close enough? That means that if you're supposed to talk to someone "down in the village" you have to run around until you see the marker, and as a result the introduction, before the first save, felt super long plus the punchout with the guy felt pretty much impossible with my build) I gave up. All of it sounds great but the directionless compass just feels really, really unneccasary and stupid.


----------



## Arctucas (Sep 16, 2020)

Kingdoms of Amalur Re-Reckoning.


----------



## moproblems99 (Sep 16, 2020)

Arctucas said:


> Kingdoms of Amalur Re-Reckoning.



How is it?


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 17, 2020)

I'm doing a second play-through of the Witcher 3. I on occasion notice some strange glitching such as the screenshot shows.



Using the Witcher 3 HD Reworked Project. 








						The Witcher 3 HD Reworked Project
					

Feel the new visual experience with The Witcher 3 HD Reworked Project 12.0 Ultimate!




					www.nexusmods.com


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 17, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> I'm doing a second play-through of the Witcher 3. I on occasion notice some strange glitching such as the screenshot shows.
> 
> View attachment 168949
> 
> ...



that's the risk when using mods I suppose?


----------



## Sithaer (Sep 17, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> that's the risk when using mods I suppose?



Recently finished the entire game with the same mod, its just higher res textures with some optional extra settings.

Had no issues that I recall, at least not with the current 11.0 version.
Earlier version had some missing puddle textures around Novigrad but that was fixed later.

I did not use any other mod.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 17, 2020)

This part of Metro Exodus has a Tomb Raider feel to it, especially the zip-lines.


----------



## SN2716057 (Sep 17, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> This part of Metro Exodus has a Tomb Raider feel to it, especially the zip-lines.


Ha, I felt similar when playing HZD, although my feeling was more like ACO.


----------



## Drone (Sep 17, 2020)

I've just completed MPO without killing anyone and now I decided to play MGS PO & PW without knocking anyone out.






Not every mission allows perfect stealth but so far so good.






I already have an army so I don't need to recruit anyone but unfortunately sooner than later I'm afraid I'll have to get my hands dirty.






Mining Pit in PW forces player to take enemies down. I sniped 75% them with Mosin Nagant and pushed others off the cliff with CQC. Thankfully their deaths didn't count, so Snake's heroism points didn't decrease and I got an S rank.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 17, 2020)

Drone said:


> I've just completed MPO without killing anyone and now I decided to play MGS PO & PW without knocking anyone out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'll never forget buying MGS2 on launch day for PS2. Man, that was some good times. The best of times.


----------



## Drone (Sep 17, 2020)

@lynx29  if you still have it, then play it! You won't regret it. MGS2 never gets old.


----------



## Langdon77 (Sep 17, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> that's the risk when using mods I suppose?


Do you know some more about the Witch game and its risks? Would like to start to play. All my friends are speaking about this game and I thought that this is the time. As you know on the internet we can find a lot of information but as my friends told me, I have to play if I want to know how it is. Now I'm playing the other game and I even found the best keyboards for League of Legends. These keyboards help me a lot during the game. So I hope that you can help me with some advice on the new game, for me. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 17, 2020)

Frick said:


> I got so angry with the arbitrary hardcore mode (specifically the bollocksation of the compass, you don't get directions but quest markers will show up when you get close enough? That means that if you're supposed to talk to someone "down in the village" you have to run around until you see the marker, and as a result the introduction, before the first save, felt super long plus the punchout with the guy felt pretty much impossible with my build) I gave up. All of it sounds great but the directionless compass just feels really, really unneccasary and stupid.



Yeah the game has more nuisances and ridiculous and immersion killing time sinks. That is what Nexusmods.com is for 



moproblems99 said:


> Much like satisfactory, while I was playing KCD I was quite into it - hard to put down kind of thing.  But as soon as I did put it down, I had no desire to pick it back up.



Mods make it a joy to revisit. I just do the things I want to do. Its perfect on a second playthrough that way.



lynx29 said:


> I'll never forget buying MGS2 on launch day for PS2. Man, that was some good times. The best of times.



MGS2 was awesome. And visionary too. This was created before Snowden, Prism or Facebook...


----------



## Frick (Sep 18, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Yeah the game has more nuisances and ridiculous and immersion killing time sinks. That is what Nexusmods.com is for



Yeah, but I'm not really a fan of mods. Not for a first playthrough anyway, and not for a game like this. I've tried some Skyrim modding, and on the whole I say nah. Not worth it.

Anyway, just got Outer Worlds for ~€20. Apparently I had a coupon on Epic, and it was already down to ~€30.


----------



## Bubster (Sep 18, 2020)

Far Cry Primal...just love that upgraded Spear...


----------



## AlejoZ (Sep 19, 2020)

The Division









The Division 2


----------



## Frick (Sep 19, 2020)

Well, I think my GPU died. I was looking for an upgrade anyway, but still annoying.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 19, 2020)

Frick said:


> Well, I think my GPU died. I was looking for an upgrade anyway, but still annoying.



October 28th, you will join the hall of Gods.  You will finally know power, be patient my padawan. Soon you will see the light.


----------



## Frick (Sep 19, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> October 28th, you will join the hall of Gods.  You will finally know power, be patient my padawan. Soon you will see the light.



I was more thinking a 970/980/1060/1070 or whatever €80-100 gets me next week.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 19, 2020)

Frick said:


> I was more thinking a 970/980/1060/1070 or whatever €80-100 gets me next week.



well you are a long time member here and respected, I imagine if you created a WTB thread here, and put 100 euro max budget for needed gpu upgrade, you would prob get some great offers.


----------



## MatrimC7 (Sep 19, 2020)

I just lost my first Münster ironman save file in Crusader Kings 3. Game crashed during autosave. 

Got all the lands in Brittain and some lands from France as Ireland. Founded my own empire and, Reclaim Brittania was right around the corner (converting last 1 remaining county with Norse culture). And I was about to win a holy war against HRE and get a kingdom in central Europe. So I was 300 years in and in the brink of bringing havoc to mainland Europe. 

It feels so sad. My glorious dynasty. All the Herculean Master Tacticians. I will miss you so much. 

Now I just started another campaign and founded Kingdom of Ireland and inherited Kingdom of England within 20 years. I just want to finish my goals with Ireland before branching out other adventures. (although, all the duchies in England currently in Liberty faction against my first heir at the moment. I'm pretty sure I will lose the throne any moment).


----------



## Arctucas (Sep 20, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> How is it?



Meh, not great, not terrible. Lots of side quests, usual run-and-fetch stuff.

Really do not like the camera.


----------



## moproblems99 (Sep 20, 2020)

Arctucas said:


> Meh, not great, not terrible. Lots of side quests, usual run-and-fetch stuff.
> 
> Really do not like the camera.



I played the first.  I have a fond feeling for the game but I cant remember a thing about it.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 20, 2020)

The Epic Games Watch Dogs 2  giveaway reminded me that I was stuck on the mission, Download New Nawn's Profile Data and i found a nifty and stealthy way to do it.


Spoiler: New Dawn Data


----------



## Frick (Sep 20, 2020)

MatrimC7 said:


> I just lost my first Münster ironman save file in Crusader Kings 3. Game crashed during autosave.
> 
> Got all the lands in Brittain and some lands from France as Ireland. Founded my own empire and, Reclaim Brittania was right around the corner (converting last 1 remaining county with Norse culture). And I was about to win a holy war against HRE and get a kingdom in central Europe. So I was 300 years in and in the brink of bringing havoc to mainland Europe.
> 
> ...



There's a separate thread for the game! Join me in my circle of admiration! Howmany hours did the campaign take (up to that point)? My first run ended like four generations deep when all my sons died (like four of them within a few years) and suddenly I played a 45 year old chaste homosexual (meaning basically infertile) woman whom was politically married off to the king of Brittany. No legal heirs, game over.

But yes there has been some CTD's, some of which were good.


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 20, 2020)

Thought I'd check back up on Fashionframe, taking Mirage for a ride is still fun as ever 

Orange/Red crits galore... this used to destroy any content... it kinda still does apparently 

Anybody still playing this and in an active guild that has space? (MR19)


----------



## Devon68 (Sep 20, 2020)

Well I'm currently playing WWZ and waiting for the Left 4 dead 2 the last stand update to release on September 24 so I can get back into a game I enjoyed for way too many hours.


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 20, 2020)

Devon68 said:


> Well I'm currently playing WWZ and waiting for the Left 4 dead 2 the last stand update to release on September 24 so I can get back into a game I enjoyed for way too many hours.



You and me both, then. 

It gets a little grindy at first, but the classes, perks and weapons upgrades make WWZ quite a bit more dynamic, IMO. And the challenge mode is interesting since it changes the game conditions every week (there can be lots of weapons and no ammo crates, or only a single kind of weapon at all, more or less hordes, super tough zombies, some really weird conditions like exploding teammates, etc.). But I do have a complaint that the game itself lacks modding capability. You have only the main 4/5 campaigns (the french one only if you bought the DLC) and the horde mode map. That's it.

Aside from that, the only other thing is that it has a bit of curve. You need to familiarize yourself with the classes, the perks, the weapon stats, etc., to really get the most out of everything if you want to survive in Insane or Extreme mode. Weapon upgrades alone can take you as far normal or hard mode, if you're lucky. Any farther and you need to start investing in perks and understanding each class' pros and cons.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 21, 2020)

I'd left Watch Dogs 2 for months because I was stuck and as usual, going back to it things became much easier, so I was hooked all day. It's a very clever game and not quite as challenging as WD1, but it really has pulled me in this time. Zapping total strangers and taking money from their accounts feels a bit strange and I'd forgotten how good the police chases are.
I'd put this game in the top drawer as there's simply so much to and so many things to collect. Beautiful to look at too. The RC and the quadcopter are just so much fun.


----------



## Rahnak (Sep 21, 2020)

So after finishing Ys II I decided to see how my memory of Assassin's Creed 2 being one of the best games in the series compares to reality and it wasn't too far off. Combat and movement have not aged all that well when compared to newer games but I still enjoy the story and renaissance Italy is still by far my favorite location in the series. They should have remastered this game instead of 3.

Ni No Kuni: Wrath of the White Witch Remastared is what I'm currently playing. Not too bad so far, but I'm not crazy about the combat system.

@Vayra86 You just made me go check what's up with Warframe and what the heck happened with the platinum prices?! Back when I was playing I bought some plat for 22,5€ and that same pack now costs 90€. That's crazy.


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 21, 2020)

Rahnak said:


> @Vayra86 You just made me go check what's up with Warframe and what the heck happened with the platinum prices?! Back when I was playing I bought some plat for 22,5€ and that same pack now costs 90€. That's crazy.



Yeah I don't know what sort of inflation happened where but I do know I'm taking good care of that 1400 plat I still have left. Good thing I've got pretty much all that I could want... but the game was never really cheap was it? I think you can still find cheaper plat deals from third parties.

I see Riven mods going from anywhere between 450-1000 plat. And not even BIS ones. Hell no to that. I'm just playing it like a retired soldier... sightseeing. Enjoying some missions. Maybe I'll farm a weapon or two... Really off-putting to get that 'last 5%' of power creep farmed/bought up. Fashionframe it is.


----------



## LiquidTrance (Sep 21, 2020)

I've been playing this really kewl game called overclocking


----------



## Rahnak (Sep 21, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Yeah I don't know what sort of inflation happened where but I do know I'm taking good care of that 1400 plat I still have left. Good thing I've got pretty much all that I could want... but the game was never really cheap was it? I think you can still find cheaper plat deals from third parties.
> 
> I see Riven mods going from anywhere between 450-1000 plat. And not even BIS ones. Hell no to that. I'm just playing it like a retired soldier... sightseeing. Enjoying some missions. Maybe I'll farm a weapon or two... Really off-putting to get that 'last 5%' of power creep farmed/bought up. Fashionframe it is.


Yeah, you're right, it was never cheap. Especially if you bought the prime packs, those were (and still are) ridiculously expensive. I had a lot of fun playing Warframe, even by myself, but ultimately had to stop. I'm too obsessive for these types of games, I gotta have it all, so I was doing all the weekly/montly stuff to get all the primes and it was eating all of my game time and burning me out.
Still, I think I did alright. Managed to collect 7 prime frames and I think I had most of the best weapons at the time. Mod collection was pretty decent as well.

Does that not happen to you?

I just installed it before work to check out my stuff, I may take it for a spin sometime this week and check out the new open area.


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 21, 2020)

Rahnak said:


> Yeah, you're right, it was never cheap. Especially if you bought the prime packs, those were (and still are) ridiculously expensive. I had a lot of fun playing Warframe, even by myself, but ultimately had to stop. I'm too obsessive for these types of games, I gotta have it all, so I was doing all the weekly/montly stuff to get all the primes and it was eating all of my game time and burning me out.
> Still, I think I did alright. Managed to collect 7 prime frames and I think I had most of the best weapons at the time. Mod collection was pretty decent as well.
> 
> Does that not happen to you?
> ...



 I think I clocked over 1k hours farming primes and stuff, before this new star map confused me out of the vibe entirely. Weapons per category is probably twice this amount, each...
And I never really even got started on those open worlds either... there is just so much to get your hands on, Pokémon attitude gets you nowhere. Just when you think you've caught em all... new power creep pops up  When I figured that out back in the day I just went for some cookie cutter builds, perfected them, and went for casual play, which Warframe also does well I think. Its just very enjoyable to play different setups without a very important goal to it.

The coolest frames I've built up are Nova P, Trinity P, Ash P, and Mirage P. Each with dedicated weapon sets. I'm not fully maxed out... but sorties and 80-100 content is a breeze anyway.

Oh yeah, and Ivara with any random bow, that is also something else. You can pretty much go infinite on Artemis bow and clear rooms with a single shot that way. Very satisfying.


----------



## Rahnak (Sep 21, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> I think I clocked over 1k hours farming primes and stuff, before this new star map confused me out of the vibe entirely. Weapons per category is probably twice this amount, each...
> And I never really even got started on those open worlds either... there is just so much to get your hands on, Pokémon attitude gets you nowhere. Just when you think you've caught em all... new power creep pops up  When I figured that out back in the day I just went for some cookie cutter builds, perfected them, and went for casual play, which Warframe also does well I think. Its just very enjoyable to play different setups without a very important goal to it.
> 
> The coolest frames I've built up are Nova P, Trinity P, Ash P, and Mirage P. Each with dedicated weapon sets. I'm not fully maxed out... but sorties and 80-100 content is a breeze anyway.
> ...


Ah.. it took you that long to figure out the Pokémon formula was unsustainable. Maybe I should’ve kept at it a little while longer, I quit at 450ish hours @ MR15. I mean, I know it is unsustainable, I just can’t help myself. I did the same with FH4, collected all the cars until I was just 3 short then realized I wasn’t really “playing” the game anymore.

You have some really cool primes I wanted. Loki, Ember and Nova. Add a Rhino and that would have been it for me, honestly.


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 21, 2020)

Rahnak said:


> Ah.. it took you that long to figure out the Pokémon formula was unsustainable. Maybe I should’ve kept at it a little while longer, I quit at 450ish hours @ MR15. I mean, I know it is unsustainable, I just can’t help myself. I did the same with FH4, collected all the cars until I was just 3 short then realized I wasn’t really “playing” the game anymore.
> 
> You have some really cool primes I wanted. Loki, Ember and Nova. Add a Rhino and that would have been it for me, honestly.



I might have some bits and bobs laying around of those P frames... if you want to farm up one of those (I'm not sure what's vaulted now)... hit me up


----------



## Rahnak (Sep 21, 2020)

Quickly logged on after lunch and man, the game feels even more overwhelming now than it did before. I feel as clueless as I did when I first started, 4 years ago.

Checked my prime parts, I have some for those frames. And some (very) old relics to open. But yeah, have to check later tonight what's vaulted. I think Nova is on rotation, but not 100% sure.




I think I'll play some more of the story, if anything. I stopped after Lotus left.


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 21, 2020)

Rahnak said:


> Quickly logged on after lunch and man, the game feels even more overwhelming now than it did before. I feel as clueless as I did when I first started, 4 years ago.
> 
> Checked my prime parts, I have some for those frames. And some (very) old relics to open. But yeah, have to check later tonight what's vaulted. I think Nova is on rotation, but not 100% sure.
> View attachment 169387
> ...



You're pretty close to at least Loki P there...! No pressure - just send me a PM with your handle if you ever feel like running some missions, whichever they are  Even for relic sharing in void its prob worth doing if you're after a few missing parts.

Can't help you with trading on parts I see... I cleared out for Ducats  To get primed mods... its all coming back to me slowly lol


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 21, 2020)

So... Microsoft just acquired Bethesda.


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 21, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> So... Microsoft just acquired Bethesda.


So... is that good news, bad news or just news?


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 21, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> So... is that good news, bad news or just news?


Yes.


----------



## Devon68 (Sep 21, 2020)

> So... Microsoft just acquired Bethesda.


Oh man I just hope they wont ruin the Fallout series for us.


----------



## stuartb04 (Sep 21, 2020)

So hades on pc...….what a game.
highly recommended if you like rouge like dungeon crawlers.
 So much replay value.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 21, 2020)

absolutely love minecraft dungeons, and playing through Crysis again, amazing how good it still looks even after so long.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 22, 2020)

I am playing all the Starcraft 1 and 2 campaigns, I beat 1 and 2, but never the expansions for 2. So doing a complete playthrough beginning to end, I am using cheat codes to get through the stuff I already beat faster though, not instant win, just like instant build cheats lol



stuartb04 said:


> So hades on pc...….what a game.
> highly recommended if you like rouge like dungeon crawlers.
> So much replay value.
> 
> View attachment 169418



that is so beautiful... wow... I love that... very unique art


----------



## metalfiber (Sep 22, 2020)

Mark Twain said "Golf is a good walk spoiled."

IT's been awhile since i've picked the clubs in GTA5...





First playthrough...




Second and improved playthrough...


----------



## SN2716057 (Sep 22, 2020)

@metalfiber, single or multi-player? I always liked playing against Trevor in SP.

edit: And while your at it, go have fun with all three at the airport


----------



## metalfiber (Sep 22, 2020)

SN2716057 said:


> @metalfiber, single or multi-player? I always liked playing against Trevor in SP.


Thanks for the tip, I'll try that. I know i've played with Franklin but not T.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 23, 2020)

Alcatraz up close.


----------



## metalfiber (Sep 23, 2020)

Playing with T was a hoot and did he ever suck. I tripled on 7, my bodyguard kept kicking my balls around...umm, just so y'all know we are talking about golf.


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 23, 2020)

Squad v1.0 is out:


----------



## moproblems99 (Sep 23, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Squad v1.0 is out:



I haven't played squad in years.  I definitely wish there was a mode that was more casual.  Not all times do I want the whole squad experience.  Sometimes I wanna just battlefield it without having to play the horrid battlefield games.


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 23, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> I haven't played squad in years.  I definitely wish there was a mode that was more casual.  Not all times do I want the whole squad experience.  Sometimes I wanna just battlefield it without having to play the horrid battlefield games.


There's always Skirmish, which is pretty much TDM.


----------



## moproblems99 (Sep 23, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> There's always Skirmish, which is pretty much TDM.



Ah, I didn't know that existed.  I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Frick (Sep 23, 2020)

stuartb04 said:


> So hades on pc...….what a game.
> highly recommended if you like rouge like dungeon crawlers.
> So much replay value.
> 
> View attachment 169418



It's being described as an awesome rougelite and rougelike and I don't even know what that means anymore. You die and you come back to life with pockets full of loot? Isn't that just an arpg? Is it permadeath if you actually progress the game and character when dying?

But anyway, is it anything like Bastion? Because that was a cool game but it had exactly zero replay value.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 23, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> Ah, I didn't know that existed.  I'll have to check it out.



mw too, bought it ages ago, but too many elitist douche wipes for me. looks great and plays great too though.


----------



## stuartb04 (Sep 24, 2020)

Frick said:


> It's being described as an awesome rougelite and rougelike and I don't even know what that means anymore. You die and you come back to life with pockets full of loot? Isn't that just an arpg? Is it permadeath if you actually progress the game and character when dying?
> 
> But anyway, is it anything like Bastion? Because that was a cool game but it had exactly zero replay value.



At the moment i have completed the game 3 times and there is still a story to tell.
it requires completion to progress the story further.but its so addictive that it makes it worth it.totally.

 same guys who made bastion which was a great game,but end game not comparable really.

goty for me


----------



## Brandenburg (Sep 24, 2020)

game i played at like 3 or 4am..


----------



## Apocalypsee (Sep 25, 2020)

Its Serious Sam 4 time people, game runs beautifully at 1080p high. So far so good, weapon have more impact than SS3, movement is fluid. I missed 3 secrets from first level so they still put tons of secrets in the level like they always do


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 25, 2020)

Apocalypsee said:


> Its Serious Sam 4 time people


I seen the Steam notification earlier announcing the game available for purchase. Never got around to it. I was busy playing the Witcher 3.


----------



## Brandenburg (Sep 25, 2020)

set this urban meat grinder battle up for possible online play in the next day or so..  game is my favorite squad level military game.. Close Combat:Cross of Iron [2007] which is a reboot of Close Combat III: The Russian Front [1998]..  i will play either but i only plat CC3 modded.. COI ill play vanilla but prefer mods. Mods are basically the same for each game.. ill also play cc5 but very rarely and only modded. These are full mods that changes everything.. so its like playing another game.  It changes the entire front in alot of cases. Favorite mod for CC3/COI is Pacific or Western Front.. maybe Nam.

these battles can be way stressfull. I even plan to record it. Bandicam wont recognize the game but I finally set up OBS. My set-ups are the most unsual and exiting to play. Dumb luck is as much a factor as skill is. the more skill you have, the more you can mitigate the luck factor, but only so much imo. played my 1st game in a year last night vs the ai.. think i might practice a bit more tonight


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 25, 2020)

Apocalypsee said:


> ts Serious Sam 4 time people, game runs beautifully at 1080p high


I was scanning the GOG catalog of new releases and upcoming releases and saw that it has been released. I'm going to have to seriously consider it!  Thanks for the reminder and the initial report.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Sep 25, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> I was scanning the GOG catalog of new releases and upcoming releases and saw that it has been released. I'm going to have to seriously consider it!  Thanks for the reminder and the initial report.


You're welcome. The first two chapter is pretty easy to handle because it's in the city and only brown textures. Once it reach third chapter and introduces lush vegetation, framerate start to tank quite a bit but still playable.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 25, 2020)

I bought Mass Effect Andromida on a sale about 2 years ago but never got around to actually installing and playing it, for those that like a little Science Fiction and open world (galaxy) it's really good, for me it has to be in my top 5 of all time.


----------



## Calmmo (Sep 25, 2020)

Xenblade Definitive edition, pretty alright so far, but also very blurry!


----------



## Frick (Sep 25, 2020)

Moar Outer Worlds on the less powerful HD7850 (used to be a GTX760) and with lowered settings somehow the game looks better. It looked like a plastic blur before, now it looks normal. Have no idea why.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 25, 2020)

Frick said:


> Moar Outer Worlds on the less powerful HD7850 (used to be a GTX760) and with lowered settings somehow the game looks better. It looked like a plastic blur before, now it looks normal. Have no idea why.


Might give that one a try, it looks interesting.  I am looking for something a tiny bit similar to mass Effect as I am now on my 4th campaign and when this one finishes I will have exhausted everything,


----------



## Frick (Sep 25, 2020)

Tatty_One said:


> Might give that one a try, it looks interesting.  I am looking for something a tiny bit similar to mass Effect as I am now on my 4th campaign and when this one finishes I will have exhausted everything,



I have many opinions on it, after not that many hours. But, I won't air them quite yet, as they might change. I'll do some spoiler tags.



Spoiler



So far it has been a shallow Fallout. Few conversations beyond quest stuff, the first area is way too small for the amount of stuff that's in it, and it feels like every skill has to do with combat - even the dialouge skills. They are useful in applicable contexts, but yeah combat. So far it has been an extremely "meh" game ... but for some reason I want to go on. I've had one major choice to make so far (story-wise) and that was pretty satisfying actually. I have one companion, and I could have had another bit he was a total douchenozzle so I just refused, which is good (they have done something right if a character is actively unlikable). The first companion has had little dialouge so far and it kinda miffed me but now I realize it might have been a good thing. I still hold on to my "a shallow Fallout" judgement, but that may turn out to be not a bad thing.

One upside is that the background music (in some places??) is very, very close to some music in Knights of the Old Republic 2. It may be cheating, but it is very nice.


----------



## metalfiber (Sep 26, 2020)

Play'n Mafia the Definitive Edition. It's the best looking of the recent remasters so far. I can barely remember playing it the first time way back when. The missions so far has been quite varied.

The only bug i've run into so far. He slid out of the car on his butt and across the lot. It didn't affect the mission but i was talking to a ghost during the trip...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 26, 2020)

metalfiber said:


> Play'n Mafia the Definitive Edition. It's the best looking of the recent remasters so far. I can barely remember playing it the first time way back when. The missions so far has been quite varied.
> 
> The only bug i've run into so far. He slid out of the car on his butt and across the lot. It didn't affect the mission but i was talking to a ghost during the trip...
> View attachment 169827
> ...


Did they keep the whole story and the missions, just giving it modern visuals?


----------



## metalfiber (Sep 26, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> Did they keep the whole story and the missions, just giving it modern visuals?


From what i can remember about the story from back in the day. That's all they did was give it the remaster treatment to the visuals. That being said, this applies to the animations in that it helps when running, gunning, vaults over walls, and driving. For a remaster, it's the best so far because they had to touch everything except the story.


----------



## moproblems99 (Sep 26, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> Did they keep the whole story and the missions, just giving it modern visuals?



The redid all the voice acting and added cover system too.


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 26, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> The redid all the voice acting and added cover system too.


Also mocap for facial animations in cutscenes.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 26, 2020)

I'm completely engrossed in Watch Dogs 2 and spend most of my time looking for air-vents to sneak through with the RC.




But then at the supermarket car park yesterday (real life), I spotted this air-vent and actually stopped to examine it   




Does that ever happen to anyone else?
It'll be scissor lifts and fork-lift trucks next...


----------



## moproblems99 (Sep 26, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Also mocap for facial animations in cutscenes.



I never played it but I may pick up the remaster.  I like period pieces and stories.


----------



## metalfiber (Sep 27, 2020)

I forgot to mention the start up bug in Mafia. When i start the game, the screen will stay black until i go to desktop (windows key or ctrl alt del) and then go back to the game via the taskbar icon...no biggy.
Only two bugs in a Mafia game, miracles never cease...i probably just cursed myself with the rest of the game.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 27, 2020)

metalfiber said:


> i probably just cursed myself with the rest of the game.


Now you done messed up. Was it worth it?


----------



## Frick (Sep 27, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> I'm completely engrossed in Watch Dogs 2 and spend most of my time looking for air-vents to sneak through with the RC.
> View attachment 169870
> 
> But then at the supermarket car park yesterday (real life), I spotted this air-vent and actually stopped to examine it
> ...



Vents are for crawling and lights are for extinguishing with water arrows.


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 27, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> I never played it but I may pick up the remaster.  I like period pieces and stories.


Yeah Mafia 1 was a good game with great story mode. Back when it was originally released it was more true to life alternative to GTA III. Remaster is basically rebuilt Mafia 1 on Mafia 3 engine, however core of the game mechanics still date back to 2002. That means linear story with pretty much no side activities whatsoever (I remember taxi missions and picking up cars from various locations).


----------



## Calmmo (Sep 27, 2020)

It came out at around the same time as GTAIII, i do recall liking it a lot more than GTAIII,  very good story, for the time anyway, can't say i recall any details, just the general plot.
I do want to pick this up, maybe on discount and once i have a GPU again :Ρ
Do recall the cops being annoying as you couldn't speed, but the whole roam the city freely thing was still pretty fresh at the time and didn't detract too much from the experience.


----------



## Sithaer (Sep 27, 2020)

Was playing Serious Sam 4 but I guess I will just put it away until they fix this mess.

Random crashes all over the place, first few chapters were all good but now its crashing randomly during gameplay or after cutscenes.
Had to reload an earlier auto save and go through the entire zone and try again the same cutscene and that fixed it once.

Performance is also all over the place and considering that the game barely looks better than BFE which is like 9 years old, this is just bad imo. _'DX 11 seems to be the best for me, DX 12/Vulkan I get worse performance'_

Serious Sam is one of my fav series_ 'hence my avatar'_, well mainly First and Second Encounter but so far I do not like this one.

Not a fan of the additional story NCPS either, borderline annoying tbh and I feel that it was completely unnecessary. _'Much prefer how it was in First/Second, just big maps+lots of enemies and Sam with his one liners'_


----------



## Apocalypsee (Sep 27, 2020)

Sithaer said:


> Was playing Serious Sam 4 but I guess I will just put it away until they fix this mess.
> 
> Random crashes all over the place, first few chapters were all good but now its crashing randomly during gameplay or after cutscenes.
> Had to reload an earlier auto save and go through the entire zone and try again the same cutscene and that fixed it once.
> ...


Luckily I don't have random crashes but it do crashes twice but that was when I alt-tab to desktop. Other than that it's running ok.

Yeah performance is really poor. Sometime I get good framerate but sometime framerate tank HARD despite the same settings. Once I get to wide open areas with vegetation, framerate drops below 40fps when I riding vehicle, and when using sniper rifle scope. Graphics looks very similar to SS3 (only a little bit more colorful enemies) which is bad, because they should be able to optimize it more before release.

I don't mind the cutscene and NPC's but yeah I get you, they should just stick to Sam being alone being badass and crappy one-liner all by himself.


----------



## SN2716057 (Sep 27, 2020)

Left 4 Dead 2 the last stand. Good old fashioned killing time. And a bit more HZD.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Sep 27, 2020)

@Sithaer I playing Serious Sam The Second Encounter via Serious Sam Fusion (which basically update older Serious Sam game to new Serious Engine). I think this is one thing Croteam done right, they don't call it Remaster. Just simply HD, and this Fusion is better than HD IMO because of newer game engine and better optimized. Just look at the framerate, over 200fps. And it looks beautiful too.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 27, 2020)

Dang @Apocalypsee that looks great man!!!!!! 

Is there a link to the Serious Sam Fusion?


----------



## Sithaer (Sep 27, 2020)

Apocalypsee said:


> @Sithaer I playing Serious Sam The Second Encounter via Serious Sam Fusion (which basically update older Serious Sam game to new Serious Engine). I think this is one thing Croteam done right, they don't call it Remaster. Just simply HD, and this Fusion is better than HD IMO because of newer game engine and better optimized. Just look at the framerate, over 200fps. And it looks beautiful too.
> 
> View attachment 169953



Yup I also have that. _'If I remember right Fusion was a free upgrade since I owned the games already when it came out'_
Since SS 4 kinda upset me, now I'm replaying the older games in Fusion starting with First Encounter.

Looks decent and runs perfectly+support for ultrawide res with no issues.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 27, 2020)

I wonder if Google's basement looks as cool as Nudle's. (Watch Dogs 2)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 27, 2020)

Really enjoying Crysis 2 atm. also using it to test my GTX1080  OC, which is fine at 2140core/5702mem


----------



## Nike_486DX (Sep 27, 2020)

Doom Eternal 1440p ultra , but sometimes i also play... Jedi Knight II Jedi Outcast


----------



## AlejoZ (Sep 28, 2020)

Damn!


----------



## NoJuan999 (Sep 28, 2020)

Serious Sam 4.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Sep 28, 2020)

stinger608 said:


> Dang @Apocalypsee that looks great man!!!!!!
> 
> Is there a link to the Serious Sam Fusion?


Its a free upgrade in Steam, if you already have the HD version of TSE and TFE it will be available in Fusion. Just install Fusion, launch it and you can select which game you want to play


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 28, 2020)

I tested the waters yesterday with Serious Sam 4. I enjoyed it a lot and was a little sad that I had to stop and go to sleep 

Only downside (and not even that, since it's just a logical thing to happen): my RX 580 is already showing its years. Perhaps it will get better if AMD pushes an update for the drivers and some further optimization from Croteam, but it's obvious that a new GPU will be in order this year or the next, if context allows it.

Still, even at the lowest quality, the game looked gorgeous.


----------



## metalfiber (Sep 29, 2020)

Finished Mafia, A good story and combat but it's not really an open world. One side mission that will have you searching for five collectables...i found them all. Other collectables one can look for between missions. All in all i found 75% of them.

I started The Dungeon Of Naheulbeuk: The Amulet Of Chaos. It's a turn based strategy game. I've not played one of these since the Sega Dreamcast. I'm in the learning process now. Hell it took me 30mins to learn how to aim an AOE spell...but i finally did it.


----------



## SN2716057 (Sep 29, 2020)

@metalfiber that looks like a fun(ny) game.


----------



## metalfiber (Sep 29, 2020)

SN2716057 said:


> @metalfiber that looks like a fun(ny) game.



The humor reminds me of The Lost Vikings on SNES but i was having a little trouble trying to enjoy it. Once i get past learning curve i'll be able to.


----------



## kapone32 (Sep 29, 2020)

Finally going to try to finish Xcom Chimera Squad by Friday.


----------



## Brandenburg (Sep 29, 2020)

Play mechwarrior a bit last night.I love my 2070..  Had the graphics maxed out and used 7GB of vram..

ity looks truely beautiful to me though.. something i dont like but the combat can be pretty awesome



-------

well.. F*CK ME!!!! ..  took on 3 preds and gave them a serious work out.. had them so scared , they were huddled together and defending each other + they used only plasma and disc.. all i had was tactics ,speed, experience and sexy moves.. i was exhausted at the end of 45 minutes.. the duration of the map.. ya have no idea..  there was another alien but he played he only play a few minutes

the old man of AvP ghosted their ass with scary regularity.. I have a reputation for a dangerous opponent for a reason..sure i died alot but PLASMA is no joke.. OP AF. it took 2 to 3 hits to kill them and only took one well placed shot to end me.. had fun.  very few could do what i did tonight and do as well

i need to take a shower in a few.. AvP is the only game that the tip of my shirt is soaked from sweat after few matches..75f in the room so its not hot and my pc isnt even trying hard to run this 19 year old game..lol. i could run it quite easily on a 9800gt much less a 2070.. lmao


----------



## SN2716057 (Sep 30, 2020)

So I'm playing The Dungeon Of Naheulbeuk: The Amulet Of Chaos now too 


metalfiber said:


> The humor reminds me of The Lost Vikings on SNES but i was having a little trouble trying to enjoy it. Once i get past learning curve i'll be able to.


It is a challenging game, lots of things can go wrong very quickly, similar to Wastelands. So planning is key and making sure everybody has a belt 
I've only played ~3 hours so still more than enough to explore. Using M+K I have not encountered any issues.
Two things I'm less excited about are the Q&E keys for rotation (mmb would be preferred), and there's no free look outside of combat (camera sticks to party, no scrolling away).

As for the humor for me it kinda reminded me of Monkey Island.


----------



## Frick (Sep 30, 2020)

Some 14h into The Outer Worlds and I realize the game it should be compared to is probably Knights of the Old Republic and not FPS Fallout, which may sound weird, but it made a lot more sense when I started doing that.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 1, 2020)

Frick said:


> Some 14h into The Outer Worlds and I realize the game it should be compared to is probably Knights of the Old Republic and not FPS Fallout, which may sound weird, but it made a lot more sense when I started doing that.



You make a great point there, its just so hard to do since the game looks like FPS Fallout, smells like it, plays like it... they even managed to copy the rigid/clunky movement and gunplay.

I might retry it thinking real hard its not Fallout. Maybe that'll make it work after all.. never got to the end.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 1, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> I might retry it thinking real hard its not Fallout. Maybe that'll make it work after all.. never got to the end.


Or just don’t think of it as anything else but its own game. Let it be enjoyed (or not, if it’s bad) on its own merits. It works for me every time!


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 1, 2020)

Think I'll replay Disco Elysium, it's perfect for this sh*tty autumn weather.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 2, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> Or just don’t think of it as anything else but its own game. Let it be enjoyed (or not, if it’s bad) on its own merits. It works for me every time!



Yeah, I haven't found a way to cancel all past experiences in my head on command... especially not when things get copied so shamelessly.

But TOW wasn't that great on its own merits either. Things feel out of place, graphics look weird (as in, cheap and inaccurate), combat is clunky as F, dialogue is only mildly interesting. I know you're quick to admire everything you play... I really can't. I know what you mean though. I tried that as well with Mars: War Logs, which was in a very similar place in many ways as TOW now that I think of it. But it really just oozed poor design, not the most talented devs, etc.

In a way its being spoiled too, with too many pretty great games.


----------



## Drone (Oct 2, 2020)

Just started *Xenoblade Chronicles 3D*, hope it will ease my pain even for a day.












I never knew that it is not Wii port, they rebuilt it from scratch for new 3DS with new engine, AI and physics.






They managed to make it run on a handheld device?! Programmers are geniuses. /hats off


----------



## Frick (Oct 2, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Yeah, I haven't found a way to cancel all past experiences in my head on command... especially not when things get copied so shamelessly.
> 
> But TOW wasn't that great on its own merits either. Things feel out of place, graphics look weird (as in, cheap and inaccurate), combat is clunky as F, dialogue is only mildly interesting. I know you're quick to admire everything you play... I really can't. I know what you mean though. I tried that as well with Mars: War Logs, which was in a very similar place in many ways as TOW now that I think of it. But it really just oozed poor design, not the most talented devs, etc.
> 
> In a way its being spoiled too, with too many pretty great games.



I sort of agree on all your points about Outer Worlds but it also feels like there's something decent there. I mean _I_ play it, and I'm terrible at being sucked into games. I have a feeling I will write something long and rambling when/if I finish it.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 2, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> I know you're quick to admire everything you play... I really can't. I know what you mean though. I tried that as well with Mars: War Logs, which was in a very similar place in many ways as TOW now that I think of it. But it really just oozed poor design, not the most talented devs, etc.


Admire may be too strong a word. There’s not alot of them I admire, although I acknowledge the level of skill and hard work that goes into making games.

For me, it’s just the ability to let myself enjoy the experience. And in that sense, there are few games so bad that I’m not able to be entertained.  It doesn’t mean I don’t see flaws, just that I enjoy the journey into a world that isn’t mine. I don’t know if that makes sense.

I guess it goes back to my vivid imagination I’ve had since I was very young. It’s not much different from how I can pick a fiction book up and once I start reading it immediately it plays as a movie in my head.


----------



## Fleurious (Oct 2, 2020)

Been playing World of Warships and Sea of Thieves lately.   Sea of Thieves whenever i can find two other people to play with.  The game needs more pve depth though.


----------



## Frick (Oct 2, 2020)

So anyway some random thoughts about Outer Worlds. I'm still not sure why I like it and why I keep thinking about it in an analytical fashion. It's about the world in the game and the presentation of it.

It is honestly pretty hecked good. It is pretty silly, and so far pretty predictable, but at no point have I felt "that makes no sense". The world is not quite littered with stuff you can interact with (as in Bethesda games where you can literally pick up the litter (hyperbole)), but there is a whole lot of it, and I am mostly thinking about the consumables, which the game has a ridiculous amoun of. I haven't used a single one I think. But it feels like they are part of a complete world. It's the same with everything else really. The way people speak about things (the first NPC you meet greet you with a corporate slogan and is abashed about not getting it right, and that sets the tone very nicely), the way the artwork is done, the way the vending machines sing a tune at you after interactions, the way people talk about tossball and different teams... It's not a deep world (so far anyway). It's not a hugely interesting world even. But it feels _very _complete and thought through, and well written. The world feels complete. I'm probably 17 hours in now and it still feels like there are things to discover just beneath the surface, and it feels like there is a lot going on in the background, even if there is nothing of either of those things. There's a day-night cycle but that doesn't change the NPC's. But that doesn't really matter. And speaking of NPC's: There isn't a ton of dialouge and at first it felt pretty weird to not being able to interrogate everyone about everything but I have come to realize that is just fine. The game doesn't present things it doesn't need you to know. This makes it RPG-light, but it also makes it pretty refreshing. What, you _don't_ have several thousand words to say about [random]? It makes things more focused, and a weird thing about it is that it _feels _like the NPC's have more to say, but they just choose not to. I can't talk to Pavarati or whatever about her childhood dreams and what she thinks about the digestive systems of raptidons, but for some reason what dialouge is there is enough to convey the feeling that I kinda know anyway.

I said earlier it probably should be compared to Kotor and not Fallout. Why? Well, for one thing the maps. Areas. It's not open world as say Skyrim is open world: it's a bunch of locations of varying sizes you can travel between. You have a ship and a misfit crew and a robot and you travel between systems, doing quests. Sound familiar? Yeah. Enemies too feel more Kotor than FPS Fallout: They huddle up in bunches and they stop the fight if you get far away enough. Meaning you can fight like a Mantis Queen and whatever is around her, kill some stuff and realize your companions have fallen, so  you run away and at some point the encounter will end. The enemy will regain its health and your companions will rise and you can try again. The weapons and armor mod system is the same: It's less Fallout 4's destruction derby approach to modding and more Kotor: Armor have like layers (or subsystems or whatever) in which you can install mods appropriate to that layer. Weapons have barrel, sight and clip mods, melee weapons have grip and damage mods. Sound familiar? Yeah. It's less FPS Fallout and much more FPS Kotor. Even the maps and environments themselves are more Kotor than FPS Fallout. If you see a pretty sight you want to explore in say Skyrim you can do that, probably. Outer Worlds, not so much. Terrain looks like you should be able to jump your way up it but you probably can't. Some invisible walls, and something invisible fallings (like dropping into a river and there is loads of cliffs and stuff so no worries but oh no you just fall through the scenery and smash at the bottom Jedi Knight style, you weren't made to go there bub).

Anyway more impressions as I move on. This is fun!

BTW, my name in game is Fudge McSnappers. Unwittingly I chose a very appropriate name for the game.


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 2, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> Admire may be too strong a word. There’s not alot of them I admire, although I acknowledge the level of skill and hard work that goes into making games.
> 
> For me, it’s just the ability to let myself enjoy the experience. And in that sense, there are few games so bad that I’m not able to be entertained.  It doesn’t mean I don’t see flaws, just that I enjoy the journey into a world that isn’t mine. I don’t know if that makes sense.
> 
> I guess it goes back to my vivid imagination I’ve had since I was very young. It’s not much different from how I can pick a fiction book up and once I start reading it immediately it plays as a movie in my head.


I look at Games in 3 ways kinetic, simulation and fun factor. e.g. I like Project Cars 2 for the level of simulation (VR makes the hair on the back of your neck stand up) but I would rather play Grid 2019 because the kinetic factor in that game is very high. I know what you mean about the imagination when Gandalf came over the hill in the 2nd Lord of The RIngs I swore they went into my head and took it right out of my mind's eye. Have you read the end of the Dragon Reborn?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 2, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> Have you read the end of the Dragon Reborn?


I haven't, though the book has been on my Amazon wishlist for awhile.  I guess now would be a good time to snag it!


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 2, 2020)

Frick said:


> So anyway some random thoughts about Outer Worlds. I'm still not sure why I like it and why I keep thinking about it in an analytical fashion. It's about the world in the game and the presentation of it.
> 
> It is honestly pretty hecked good. It is pretty silly, and so far pretty predictable, but at no point have I felt "that makes no sense". The world is not quite littered with stuff you can interact with (as in Bethesda games where you can literally pick up the litter (hyperbole)), but there is a whole lot of it, and I am mostly thinking about the consumables, which the game has a ridiculous amoun of. I haven't used a single one I think. But it feels like they are part of a complete world. It's the same with everything else really. The way people speak about things (the first NPC you meet greet you with a corporate slogan and is abashed about not getting it right, and that sets the tone very nicely), the way the artwork is done, the way the vending machines sing a tune at you after interactions, the way people talk about tossball and different teams... It's not a deep world (so far anyway). It's not a hugely interesting world even. But it feels _very _complete and thought through, and well written. The world feels complete. I'm probably 17 hours in now and it still feels like there are things to discover just beneath the surface, and it feels like there is a lot going on in the background, even if there is nothing of either of those things. There's a day-night cycle but that doesn't change the NPC's. But that doesn't really matter. And speaking of NPC's: There isn't a ton of dialouge and at first it felt pretty weird to not being able to interrogate everyone about everything but I have come to realize that is just fine. The game doesn't present things it doesn't need you to know. This makes it RPG-light, but it also makes it pretty refreshing. What, you _don't_ have several thousand words to say about [random]? It makes things more focused, and a weird thing about it is that it _feels _like the NPC's have more to say, but they just choose not to. I can't talk to Pavarati or whatever about her childhood dreams and what she thinks about the digestive systems of raptidons, but for some reason what dialouge is there is enough to convey the feeling that I kinda know anyway.
> 
> ...



Yeah that hits home with me. I just didn't fancy the setting all that much really. But I think that's the style of the game, it wants to be cheap retro sci fi B movie calibre. And that kinda spells out why I don't really like it either. 30 minutes of it is fine, but the whole 1h30m is a total drag for a B movie. The first 30 minutes you're just laughing at the clumsiness of it. At 45 minutes, you want to like it, give it another chance... and then at 60 minutes you kinda know its not going to get better.

Also, that handle you picked... kinda confirms you judged a book by its cover, and rightly so 



rtwjunkie said:


> Admire may be too strong a word. There’s not alot of them I admire, although I acknowledge the level of skill and hard work that goes into making games.
> 
> For me, it’s just the ability to let myself enjoy the experience. And in that sense, there are few games so bad that I’m not able to be entertained.  It doesn’t mean I don’t see flaws, just that I enjoy the journey into a world that isn’t mine. I don’t know if that makes sense.
> 
> I guess it goes back to my vivid imagination I’ve had since I was very young. It’s not much different from how I can pick a fiction book up and once I start reading it immediately it plays as a movie in my head.



I can totally get that too. Personally I've been shifting more to enjoying a game's mechanics and I do fancy high complexity over low. In much the same vein, I started playing Magic the Gathering (IRL cards) again... theorycrafting, deck building... can totally lose myself in it. That's why I'm a sucker for ARPGs like Grim Dawn too. And I want my RPGs with some solid progression options and builds.

But yeah, I've had my days of just losing myself in worlds too, its just that I can't really find the time and peace to immerse like that these days, its somehow easier to dive into number crunching and testing ideas 

People are weird eh


----------



## Frick (Oct 2, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Yeah that hits home with me. I just didn't fancy the setting all that much really. But I think that's the style of the game, it wants to be cheap retro sci fi B movie calibre. And that kinda spells out why I don't really like it either. 30 minutes of it is fine, but the whole 1h30m is a total drag for a B movie. The first 30 minutes you're just laughing at the clumsiness of it. At 45 minutes, you want to like it, give it another chance... and then at 60 minutes you kinda know its not going to get better.



I'm not a huge fan of that setting as well, but ... so far it's just so nicely put together I kinda like it. And it does go beyond the setting with the stories they are telling, but that might be a topic for another post.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 3, 2020)

Genshin Impact atm ... after seeing it released on Android where i did pre register ... i noticed it was 5gb ... a friend told me it had a PC client .... 11gb ... woohooo.
i played Honkai Impact 3 from the same dev, which was an impressive mobile game.


a bit Zelda Breath of the Wilds'ish ... impressive enormous open world map, lot's of fun mechanic and idea (basically as long as you have stamina you can climb trees, cliffs ruins, everything! ), each NPC has quite a number of dialogues lines (all voice acted ) and even some have funny/interesting stories, cooking crafting et caetera, F2P widely friendly even without spending a cent (although i will see later if the game continue to surprise me if i invest in it a bit ), obviously microtransacion and gacha (totally fine) full controller support...


seriously, is that even a mobile game .... if so, every F2P anime style mmorpg i played till today are too ...

prologue ... well you choose the sister or the brother as your first team character (and you get Isekai'd ... in the process ... recurrent anime theme ... recently ) yeah cooking ... woohoo! and the map so far after tutorial and first prologue quest

aye, beautiful cell shaded graphic wide open world ...

settings on PC white good enough, first town you go to, end of tutorial is ... fighting a dragon? gliding in the sky ? hell yeah, lotsa fun!


first free character part of the "how you can get more by playing gacha" (paying is optional as you can see later ) didn't spend anything as i mentioned for now all weapon and extra character are pure 100% free rolls, you can controll up to 4 char in a team which are selectable freely using the directional pad on the gamepad for example (more than 4 can also be possible with trial char ... then it's LB+Y )

each char has a background story and a lot of unlockable bits and hints, outside of Gacha character you get storyline character joining you after certain quest too, no need for Gacha rolls if you don't want to same goes for the weapons and equipments (artefact, the outfit is fixed and the artefact do not change the look unlike the weapon )

ah i hear some
"AH another game featuring ridicules anime girls to bait idiots"
"HEY! i feel ... not offended at all ... i'm no idiot  "
there is some male character in the teammates too ...

what? "he look female" ... how rude ...

ahhhh well, time for some free shots (oh and it has a photo mode ... )


yeah ... it still make AAA games dev look bad ... (yeah yeah i know i know ... microtransaction and gacha : BAD! ...aherm ... only if they are mandatory and unavoidable, and if the gacha is impossible to use for free ...   )

PS: every single strand of grass or thicket, bushes move when you run thru, you can cut down these bushes and thickets or medium trees too (and reveal things hidden in it or make the fruits of the trees fell ), mining need no pickax ... a sword/claymore/mace are enough and when a fire effect set fire to the grass, it's stays burned (everything repop on re login aside treasures chest ) or a ice effect can make a bridge on water (you get the status "wet" if going in water .... elemental status are huge gameplay element too, each char has a base element and you can create reactions between them when attacking )

mhhh quite deep for an anime F2P "mobile" game well Mihoyo is known for that ... after all HI3 has a deep story too (and several manga with quite a lot of chapter each.)


----------



## Brandenburg (Oct 3, 2020)

havent played this in awhile..  basra 86'. I was just practicing at the target range. Its sorta complex so Im gradually working my way into the game. I havent played it in a few years and even then, it was just ever so often

Im in a m60 and the targets are ~1100m. tank,apc,tank.. Hit them with heat. 2 had a series of secondaries go off.. boom


----------



## Apocalypsee (Oct 3, 2020)

Played a little bit of RE3 remake, it felt soooo empty as compared to the original. The things I missed the most is the music, that is the one thing that make classic RE, and puzzle is a lot simpler. And damn I only a few minutes in and I can see they cut a whole lot of the game. What a major letdown.


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 3, 2020)

Apocalypsee said:


> Played a little bit of RE3 remake, it felt soooo empty as compared to the original. The things I missed the most is the music, that is the one thing that make classic RE, and puzzle is a lot simpler. And damn I only a few minutes in and I can see they cut a whole lot of the game. What a major letdown.
> 
> View attachment 170630


Wasn't the original also pretty short? It's about 6h avg.


----------



## Calmmo (Oct 3, 2020)

I played the original and all i recall is the dude that locks him self up..
If the interwebs is to be believed they cut out a few places you visited as Jill.


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 3, 2020)

Calmmo said:


> I played the original and all i recall is the dude that locks him self up..
> If the interwebs is to be believed they cut out a few places you visited as Jill.


I think a lot can be attributed to nostalgia for the original:


> GameSpot highlighted positively the prompted choices during certain points in the game as they encourage replay value, but *also admitted that the game length is too short compared to Resident Evil 2 because it only features one disc with one protagonist*.


They rushed the development of the original RE3 because they wanted to have something ready for PS2. They also had Code Veronica in development, so that limited the selection of characters.


----------



## Brandenburg (Oct 3, 2020)

i remember playing the 1st RE on the PS1..  I loved that game.. favorite line by the police chief or someone like that " we're all going to die"..

i also remember binge watching all the resident evil movies back to back..  great storyline as a whole . a movie or two was abit weak but looking at them as a homogeneous story line. i thoroughly enjoyed it


----------



## Drone (Oct 3, 2020)

My Resi experience:

My first Resi game is RE2 on N64. It has exclusive Shelly Birkin level and extra notes about Rebecca. I like when you complete Hunk mission you get "*End of one nightmare prelude to the another...*" ending.

My favorite Resi game is REmake on GameCube. REmake is the most successful and faithful remake of all times.

RE4 Wii version is really awesome, I like that they added extra enemies because aiming is really easy in Wii version. RE4 on PS2 was okayish.

RE5 on PC is really smooth, Sheva's dumb AI is a nightmare tho.

Zero GameCube/Wii is cool too, you can drop items anywhere and control two characters simultaneously.

Revelations on 3DS is a masterpiece. Best 3DS game ever.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 4, 2020)

Tomb Raider II looks superb on my new Note 20 Ultra, but the controls take some getting used to. Great for long-haul flights.
By the way, if you find a game you paid for is no longer available on Google Play, check out your order history on your phone (not on your PC) and you can install it again.


----------



## Brandenburg (Oct 4, 2020)

STEEL BEAST PE..

Could not afford the game outright as its like $125 BUT a monthly subscription is like $9.50/month or $25/3 months..

LAZE AND BLAZE




YEA.. thats really a turret you see in the air




still practicing a bit before people start shooting back at me..  2nd worst place you can hit a tank.. turret ring or damn close to it


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 4, 2020)

There are some good games on Game Pass and I've just started Deliver Us The Moon, which is quite intriguing.
However, the small matter of not being able to re-map the key bindings is very irritating since I don't use WASD.
Still, I'll crack on as I seem to remember having a similar issue with Adrift which is very much like this game.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 4, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> There are some good games on Game Pass and I've just started Deliver Us The Moon, which is quite intriguing.
> However, the small matter of not being able to re-map the key bindings is very irritating since I don't use WASD.
> Still, I'll crack on as I seem to remember having a similar issue with Adrift which is very much like this game.
> View attachment 170826
> ...


I really enjoyed this and was probably close to finishing it I had it on XGP But switching rigs and fresh formats etc I recently reinstalled it again hoping to finish it but apparently MS cloud saves some games they obviously don't do all...


----------



## Sithaer (Oct 4, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> There are some good games on Game Pass and I've just started Deliver Us The Moon, which is quite intriguing.
> However, the small matter of not being able to re-map the key bindings is very irritating since I don't use WASD.
> Still, I'll crack on as I seem to remember having a similar issue with Adrift which is very much like this game.
> View attachment 170826
> ...



I also finished this recently.

Slow paced/walking simulator games like this I usually play with a controller so that was okay with me.

Late game has some serious performance issues tho, at least I had drops down to low 20s for no apparent reason regardless of the ingame settings.
This made the game almost impossible to finish cause ofc you have to be precise with something and having low fps like that doesn't help, checked the Steam comments and a good few ppl had the same issue with various systems.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 5, 2020)

Agreed, although I'm only about an hour into the game, it does remind me of Adrift which is a sublime game visually and atmospherically (sic), particularly where they use the same oxygen cylinder trick.
I emailed the game's support page about the key bindings and received this less than stellar reply:
_*"Thanks for contacting support! I don't remember if you were able to remap it. But i don't think you can as the settings shows the controls which is a static image if i can remember."*_


----------



## milewski1015 (Oct 5, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Agreed, although I'm only about an hour into the game, it does remind me of Adrift which is a sublime game visually and atmospherically (sic), particularly where they use the same oxygen cylinder trick.
> I emailed the game's support page about the key bindings and received this less than stellar reply:
> _*"Thanks for contacting support! I don't remember if you were able to remap it. But i don't think you can as the settings shows the controls which is a static image if i can remember."*_


"My job is to support people having issues or questions with this game, but I'm not even going to refer to the game, I'll just go off of memory! "


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 5, 2020)

milewski1015 said:


> "My job is to support people having issues or questions with this game, but I'm not even going to refer to the game, I'll just go off of memory! "


I've just seen the very same question posed in the Steam forums where the devs implied that they may consider looking at key bindings back in 2018 
I don't think there's a cat in hell's chance of that happening now. Especially when they say they can't even remember the name of the game in question


----------



## Brandenburg (Oct 5, 2020)

hate posting vids here but its real short clip.. they have really improved the graphics. its pretty life-like imo

TOW 2 launch


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 5, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> I haven't, though the book has been on my Amazon wishlist for awhile.  I guess now would be a good time to snag it!



If you have read the previous novels it is a disservice not to have completed the series. It is rather good across 2 volumes and closes most of the plot lines well.


----------



## Brandenburg (Oct 5, 2020)

1st time i ever hit a tank and it blew up like this


----------



## Argentrx (Oct 5, 2020)

using an rx 570 4gb with a ryzen 2600 .... what card could i get 100% gains on to play at 1080p for doom eternal ie a gpu upgrade ? is a 5700xt overkill or just right for setting everything at ultra nightmare and getting minimum 100fps all the way ? or would a lower grade card do that?


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 5, 2020)

I keep playing Serious Sam 4. Things I'm loving right now, besides the gun variety, all the jokes and the banter, and the large number of enemies that I can fight?

The support characters. Specially Nonna, who doesn't love a granny that has no problem pulling out a minigun or rocket launcher to deal with alien invaders? 


The vehicles!


And one thing I didn't expect but now I can't live without:

Dual-wielding miniguns!! 



Argentrx said:


> using an rx 570 4gb with a ryzen 2600 .... what card could i get 100% gains on to play at 1080p for doom eternal ie a gpu upgrade ? is a 5700xt overkill or just right for setting everything at ultra nightmare and getting minimum 100fps all the way ? or would a lower grade card do that?


You should check here:








						DOOM Eternal Benchmark Test & Performance Analysis - 26 Graphics Cards Compared
					

DOOM Eternal is the long-awaited sequel to the epic DOOM series. There's even more carnage, and gameplay is super fast-paced. Built upon the id Tech 7 engine, visuals are excellent, and graphics performance is outstanding. We tested the game on all modern graphics cards at Full HD, 1440p and 4K...




					www.techpowerup.com
				



TPU tested Doom Eternal a few months ago. You can find the average FPS obtained by a number of graphics cards listed there, all tested at Ultra Nightmare settings.

Piece of advice: It is better to open a new thread to ask about upgrades rather than post in this one, since your question is off topic and that's kinda against forum guidelines. And also, do fill your system specs page. It will make things easier if you decide to open that upgrade thread...


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 5, 2020)

Oh dear, something seems to have gone terribly wrong.


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 5, 2020)

Argentrx said:


> using an rx 570 4gb with a ryzen 2600 .... what card could i get 100% gains on to play at 1080p for doom eternal ie a gpu upgrade ? is a 5700xt overkill or just right for setting everything at ultra nightmare and getting minimum 100fps all the way ? or would a lower grade card do that?


The 5600XT would be the sweet spot but a 5700 would make you smile.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 6, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Oh dear, something seems to have gone terribly wrong.
> View attachment 170941


Still Deliver Us The Moon? Love that game.


----------



## Argentrx (Oct 6, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> I keep playing Serious Sam 4. Things I'm loving right now, besides the gun variety, all the jokes and the banter, and the large number of enemies that I can fight?
> 
> The support characters. Specially Nonna, who doesn't love a granny that has no problem pulling out a minigun or rocket launcher to deal with alien invaders?
> View attachment 170937View attachment 170936
> ...


thankyou for that....i thought it may, my query, 'fit' into this thread since the query was about what one plays. since i play doom eternal, mainly, i thought idq


windwhirl said:


> I keep playing Serious Sam 4. Things I'm loving right now, besides the gun variety, all the jokes and the banter, and the large number of enemies that I can fight?
> 
> The support characters. Specially Nonna, who doesn't love a granny that has no problem pulling out a minigun or rocket launcher to deal with alien invaders?
> View attachment 170937View attachment 170936
> ...


I thought id ask, along side mentioning what i play too but i'll open another thread the next time i wish to query something. thank you for your feedback


----------



## ShurikN (Oct 6, 2020)

Finished a couple, started a couple more.

Far Cry New Dawn is done, and I gotta say, it's incredible how exactly the same the game is compared to the last FC that I played, and that's #3
I felt like playing and expansion to FC3 rather than a completely "different" game released 6+ years later.
Some of the stuff was enjoyable, the gunplay is ok, but through the entirety of the game I felt kinda meh... been there, done that...
I know Ubi games tend to have very little in terms of gameplay innovations, but damn, this takes the cake.

And while we're on the topic of Ubisoft, I finished Watch dogs 1 and I wasn't particularly impressed. Characters are boring and generic, story is there just for the sake of it, gameplay is ok but nothing makes it "pop", and cars felt horrible. So after I finished it, I started WD2 and immediately the game grabs you in a way. I haven't played too much but in the first 3 or 4 hours I had more fun than in the entirety of the first game.
The only thing that kinda grinds my gears (for both 1 and 2) is the amount of thing you can (and need) to press on the keyboard, the prompts, the actions to perform. Makes the games cluttered imo both visually and mechanically.

Metro Exodus. Now this one is a banger. Probably my favorite in the series. The small open world areas were really well made and are more fun to play than for example Far Cry, with a massive single piece of land where you get sidetracked all the time. This has to be for me one of the better non linear level designs in FPS games ever.
Finished main story with a good ending. Finished both dlcs and found both to be enjoyable. It's a nice contrast when you play main story and Sam's DLC with this new level design, and then play 2 Colonels with level design straight outta 1 and LL. The only thing I kinda disliked, and this can very well be to my system, is the constant film grain effect the game has.

Hades.
Just started this the day before yesterday, and already I'm hooked. Probably sunk in 12+ hours by now. Made it to the Elysium boss(es) twice, but got obliterated on the first attempt and actually did ok on the second, but alas... the freaking minotaur got me with his continuous charged attack. 
Music is great, combat is crisp, characters are top notch. Also art style is perfect for something like this.

Shadow of the TR. Made to the point were you reunite with Jonah after the plane crash. The game... is just like the first two in this series. Doesn't look like anything new was added in terms of gameplay, but hey at least the game looks amazing, even on low end hardware like mine. I always enjoyed these new TR games, so this one is no exception but it really suffers from the same stuff Far Cry does. At least in it's defense there are only 3 games in the series and no more will be made as far as I understood.


----------



## Brandenburg (Oct 7, 2020)

started playing this again..  just the 1st turn so far. played in many hours before but not in several years..  this game is an endurance test. looks like my 1st turn did pretty good..lets see how many divisions i can liquidate in the next 3 or 4 turns though.. each turn is a week.. german  unit is division/brigade or in some cases independent regiment/battalion.most divisions can be broken down to their component regiments.. usually 3 reg per division. not sure if the russians can break down like that but they get to build fresh units while the germans cant. i try not break a unit down unless its an emergency though

war in the east.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 7, 2020)

ShurikN said:


> At least in it's defense there are only 3 games in the series and no more will be made as far as I understood.



That’s up in the air actually. They haven’t formally expressed anything about not making more, and there is no restriction on sticking with 3 games. They have only said that most assets that would go to TR will be used for the Marvell universe for awhile.


----------



## goldie (Oct 7, 2020)

Brandenburg said:


> started playing this again..  just the 1st turn so far. played in many hours before but not in several years..  this game is an endurance test. looks like my 1st turn did pretty good..lets see how many divisions i can liquidate in the next 3 or 4 turns though.. each turn is a week.. german  unit is division/brigade or in some cases independent regiment/battalion.most divisions can be broken down to their component regiments.. usually 3 reg per division. not sure if the russians can break down like that but they get to build fresh units while the germans cant. i try not break a unit down unless its an emergency though
> 
> war in the east.
> View attachment 171079



I haven't had the chance to play this yet but it really does look epic! Takes me back to playing North & South on DOS back in the early 90s


----------



## ixi (Oct 7, 2020)

Pokemon Sword and Shield! Only on nintendo switch, badum tsss.


----------



## metalfiber (Oct 8, 2020)

Finished The Dungeon of Naheulbeuk. It was good game that had hard and long battles.

Play'n GTA 4 now. They have made it where it's very hard to mod. Rockstar will update the game and take all the mods out almost every time you start it up. I've learned how to get past it  by once it updates go offline and then replace the files back with the modded file...it's a real P.I.T.A. I'm going to research to see if they ain't better way. I'll be glad when November gets here...three or so games come out that will equal about six months worth of gaming.


----------



## Brandenburg (Oct 8, 2020)

goldie said:


> I haven't had the chance to play this yet but it really does look epic! Takes me back to playing North & South on DOS back in the early 90s



or the excellent dos game War in Russia which was also made by Gary Grigsby.. its indeed epic in scope, accuracy and in the.. price tag ..occasionally its on sale though. i love military games but since they are a nitche market, they can be a bit pricey


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 8, 2020)

MTG: Arena


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 8, 2020)

Brandenburg said:


> 1st time i ever hit a tank and it blew up like this
> View attachment 170918


ammo rack cook off (and if it's a Abrams : blast doors on top of turret where the ready rack is, purpose of blowing upward instead of "clean head off" with explosion inside the tank )


continuing in Genshin Impact ... is it really a mobile game with a desktop app ... or is it a fully fledged single player RPG sleep hitter with a mobile app (playing on mobile is a PITA so i tend to agree with the second)

still no $$$ involved 5th Gacha pull yielded me my first 5* a nice burst DPS, imediately max leveled him and crafted a 4* 2h sword (which was also max leveled on the spot )


and i am still amazed how big and beautiful the maps and environments are ...


uh? what's up there? (an interesting puzzle later, quite simple but a lot of flying )

a floating "resting place" with 3 nice chest and a book describing the story of that floating mass of rocks

achievement for reaching it


the second city on the second map Liyue


----------



## Brandenburg (Oct 8, 2020)

GreiverBlade said:


> ammo rack cook off (and if it's a Abrams : blast doors on top of turret where the ready rack is, purpose of blowing upward instead of "clean head off" with explosion inside the tank )
> View attachment 171226View attachment 171227View attachment 171228



was a T72 I hit and these use an auto-loader with ammo on a carposell in the crew compartment.. this system has a high probability of ammo cooking off if they take a hit in the side.. reason, you see so many t72's without a turret in iraq. just never seen one brew like that though. unlike an m1. this was a definite catastrophic hit and all crew are kia

actual video of the target practice.. tank in question is at the 1:15 to ~1:30 mark


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 8, 2020)

Brandenburg said:


> was a T72 I hit and these use an auto-loader with ammo on a carposell in the crew compartment.. this system has a high probability of ammo cooking off if they take a hit in the side.. reason, you see so many t72's without a turret in iraq. just never seen one brew like that though. unlike an m1. this was a definite catastrophic hit and all crew are kia
> 
> actual video of the target practice.. tank in question is at the 1:15 to ~1:30 mark


well the T72 cook off usually result in a "clean head off" and crew death, indeed, unlike the M1
although the silhouette is a bit unclear  thus due to the blowtop i wondered if it was a M1 ready rack blast door going off (but second look at the back of the hull... yeah, clearly not a M1 )

thanks for precision 

edit: t 72's



Spoiler: clean off due to, iirc, a TOW 2B (BGM-71F)









Spoiler: vertical cook off alike the one you show hit by a RPG29 Vampir







both case, the crew would be KIA indeed.


----------



## Brandenburg (Oct 8, 2020)

ive seen a few ww2 tanks in docs do the same thing too.. its rare but it does happen


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 8, 2020)

I have been binge playing starcraft 2 co-op, Blizzard released some prestige modes for co-op mode, its been pretty fun. Tychus and Nova cost me $5 each, but I have been having a blast.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 8, 2020)

entropy13 said:


> MTG: Arena



Nice! Saw your faeries. Pretty neat!

I'm kinda destroying the standard meta with this decklist, Platinum rank within a day  Worth a shot. Kinda goes 'under' Omnath and just gives you a shitload of Scute Swarms to play with. Mutated - into Greathorns or Gemrazers. Rogue mill and aggro decks don't really get to beat it much, only control is annoying. Omnath always gets met with Rebuke and its ramp with any other burn.

Even built this deck IRL just now actually, its thát good 

What you're not seeing is 4x Fabled Passage, 2x Evolving Wilds (optional)

Curve is pretty cool I think... turn 1 Goose, turn 2 Cultivate > 3 land, turn 3 any removal, Questing Beast, a mutate on goose or more land... and turn 4 possibly Scute Swarm > land drop 6 > Migratory Greathorn > land drop 7 = 4 Scute Swarms, of which 2x 3/4  And that doubles every next land drop, of course.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 9, 2020)

I am starting The Uncertain: The Light At The End, which is the 2nd in a 3 part series.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 9, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> I am starting The Uncertain: The Light At The End, which is the 2nd in a 3 part series.



I followed that for awhile, was in development forever so I gave up on it. If the third part ever makes it out I might give it a try.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 9, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> I followed that for awhile, was in development forever so I gave up on it. If the third part ever makes it out I might give it a try.


It will. They are very methodical devs, just very small. I tested it twice on alpha and beta builds.  They do well with the setting and story.  If you’re the impatient type then yeah, just check in on it about 20 months from now.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 9, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Even built this deck IRL just now actually, its thát good



I no longer have a Standard-legal deck IRL once Eldraine is the earliest set for Standard anymore. Mostly EDH for me IRL


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 9, 2020)

ShurikN said:


> Finished a couple, started a couple more.
> 
> Far Cry New Dawn is done, and I gotta say, it's incredible how exactly the same the game is compared to the last FC that I played, and that's #3
> I felt like playing and expansion to FC3 rather than a completely "different" game released 6+ years later.
> ...


That's a great rundown of your games, thanks!
However, no more TR games? That would be painful and I hope Lara comes back. It's too good a franchise to drop, frankly.


----------



## ShurikN (Oct 9, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> That's a great rundown of your games, thanks!
> However, no more TR games? That would be painful and I hope Lara comes back. It's too good a franchise to drop, frankly.


Well, there will always be new TR games, just that these last 3 are the origin arc so to say, and that thing is over with SotTR. New games will definitely come but nothing was announced.


----------



## metalfiber (Oct 9, 2020)

Modifications of GTA4 are going better than it did in GTA5 with me anyhow. Rockstar still wipes the board clean on just about every startup.






Bowling with Tifa Lockhart




I forgot how annoying most of the characters are in GTA4. The characters in Gta5 ain't nearly as annoying.




Rockstar deleting all of my mods


----------



## BiggieShady (Oct 9, 2020)

ATM playing Mafia Definitive edition and finishing AC odyssey's second expansion ... can't wait for cyberpunk and valhalla


----------



## r.h.p (Oct 9, 2020)

Ive Picked up Panzer Corps 2 seriously love it ! My replacement for Surviving Mars


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 10, 2020)

Played some Sleeping Dogs for something different


----------



## Drone (Oct 10, 2020)

I decided to do swim trunks + SONY WALKMAN + Mosin Nagant run in *MGS Peace Walker* to get Human Slingshot Band Rank 3. 
It's Gear REX boss battle aka Extra Ops 128. It took ~ 11 minutes but unfortunately I couldn't get Super Extract. People complain that RNG in this game is extremely brutal, now I believe them.
Whoever came up with the idea of random number generator + luck + 24/7 farming/grinding is…grrrr 
Meh what can I say…


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 10, 2020)

Dat ass


----------



## Drone (Oct 10, 2020)

@windwhirl Solid Snake's butt in Super Smash Bros. Brawl Wii and MGS4 was even more juicy. I dunno why but Kojima was always fascinated by Snake's ass


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 11, 2020)

Steam currently has a bunch of games as demo's as a special for Autumn Festival.  I just beat Pumpkin Jack, was decent fun and very well optimized game. Next on my list Raj An Ancient Epic, and Everspace 2 Prototype I also downloaded.  The demos are only there for a limited time, have a look and see if something suits you!

Everspace 2 isn't bad, I tried it last night.


----------



## hat (Oct 11, 2020)

Played some OG RE2... B rank in Claire A, A rank in Leon B. Then, moved on to OG RE1 because I didn't do so well with it last year. Got it good this year... got the best ending for both Jill and Chris in Arranged mode. Now I have an infinite Magnum for both characters. 

I found out about a fun little glitch for OG RE1 Arrange mode. When you put the red jewel into the tiger statue, it turns, revealing 3 sets of Magnum rounds. If you take just one and leave the room, then re-enter the room, it will respawn. You can get an infinite amount of Magnum rounds this way, if you have the patience. Incidentally, it seems the max stack of Magnum rounds is 250...


----------



## jormungand (Oct 12, 2020)

just finished Wolfenstein The New Order, really liked the game and the story/characters. Right now Wolfenstein the New Colossus is at $16 at GMG i want to buy it but im saving money 
for a new cpu-mobo-ram. Cyberpunk 2077 its coming and maybe it will be a little demanding for playing it at high/ultra and that amount of npcs can push my 7700k to the limits even at 5ghz
Meanwhile need to jump and finish SoTTR and AC Odyssey main story. Cant wait to play In that GHOST IN THE SHELL CITY


----------



## Khonjel (Oct 12, 2020)

Picked up SQUAD again after watching Shroud enjoying the heck out of it. After a few fun days I immediately remembered why even though I bought the game in 2016, I only have 40 hours playtime. This game is largely dependent on how engaging and competent the squad leader is. And sad to say they are dime a dozen where I'm at. At least the game is healthy enough. In the ye olde days there was no servers in Asia. Only closest to me were chinese, ruski and strayan servers with god-awful ping.


----------



## Frick (Oct 12, 2020)

The Outer Wilds on Steam for €13. Definitely worth it.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 12, 2020)

Frick said:


> The Outer Wilds on Steam for €13. Definitely worth it.


still need to finish it on XGP in case they remove it but can also recommend it at that great price.


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 12, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> Picked up SQUAD again after watching Shroud enjoying the heck out of it. After a few fun days I immediately remembered why even though I bought the game in 2016, I only have 40 hours playtime. This game is largely dependent on how engaging and competent the squad leader is. And sad to say they are dime a dozen where I'm at. At least the game is healthy enough. In the ye olde days there was no servers in Asia. Only closest to me were chinese, ruski and strayan servers with god-awful ping.


Well that's how it is, if everyone is playing Rambo your squad is f'd. If you have a good squad leader it gets much better. Even if the rest of your team sucks you can at least try to do some damage as a squad. The key is to recognize on which side of the coin you landed and if sucks just switch over and try your luck at other server.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 12, 2020)

Watch a noob play some Tekken 7


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 13, 2020)

Deliver Us The Moon is very absorbing and with all that foreshadowing, I'm pretty sure the ending has something in store and it probably won't be pleasant. Hopefully.
Since it's such a solitary game, it's good to have some company, even if it is a drone.


----------



## stuartb04 (Oct 13, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Deliver Us The Moon is very absorbing and with all that foreshadowing, I'm pretty sure the ending has something in store and it probably won't be pleasant. Hopefully.
> Since it's such a solitary game, it's good to have some company, even if it is a drone.
> View attachment 171668


swear my eyes are playing tricks on me.
looks like the drone moves when i scroll up and down.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 13, 2020)

stuartb04 said:


> swear my eyes are playing tricks on me.
> looks like the drone moves when i scroll up and down.


Ha ha. I don't think TPU has installed a 3D plugin just yet.


----------



## stuartb04 (Oct 13, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Ha ha. I don't think TPU has installed a 3D plugin just yet.


yea defo my eyes.!

need to get them checked out tbh.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 13, 2020)

I finally used one of my $10 Epic coupons and went for *Satisfactory* and ended up paying $4.99 which was always the maximum target ($14.99).
Looks good from what others have said and I do like to build stuff.


----------



## moproblems99 (Oct 14, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> I finally used one of my $10 Epic coupons and went for *Satisfactory* and ended up paying $4.99 which was always the maximum target ($14.99).
> Looks good from what others have said and I do like to build stuff.



I don't typically like games like this and it is quite addicting.


----------



## metalfiber (Oct 15, 2020)

Still burning some time play'n GTA4. I'll be so glad when everything hits in Nov...









						Assassin’s Creed Valhalla - Deep Dive Trailer - IGN
					

Check out the latest trailer for the upcoming game for a look at how to grow your settlement, customize your Viking, and journey to new worlds as you expand your clan's influence throughout England and beyond.Assassin's Creed Valhalla launches on November 10, 2020 on Xbox Series X, Xbox Series...




					www.ign.com


----------



## Calmmo (Oct 15, 2020)

Still playing Xenoblade Definitive, got to the post.. "big event" portion and im stuck between advancing story and wanting to do the new sidequests first, but those are excessively high level.. So I'm stuck  Guess i'll just go with plot for now.


----------



## Frick (Oct 15, 2020)

Sonic 2, the best Sonic, is unplayable on the laptop in sig (i3 3220M). The Steam version, IE the Sega Megadrive and Genesis emulator thing. And frankly, that sucks so much.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 15, 2020)

9th dawn III quite a bit, just got torchlight III for a look too


----------



## Sithaer (Oct 15, 2020)

Finished both Serious Sam First and Second Encounter, I think it was my 3 or 4 rd time since its existence.





This part of the game and the last map/Grand Cathedral is probably my fav part in the entire serie.
Well Dunes too in FE, gotta love some of the soundtrack in this game.

Might also play Serious Sam 2 and maybe BFE tho I'm not a fan of BFE except for the last map which is great.

At least after this marathon I won't feel like going back to 4 anytime soon so they can take their time fixing it.


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 15, 2020)

Frick said:


> Sonic 2, the best Sonic, is unplayable on the laptop in sig (i3 3220M). The Steam version, IE the Sega Megadrive and Genesis emulator thing. And frankly, that sucks so much.



It has Unity slapped on it, maybe that's why?



Sithaer said:


> so they can take their time fixing it.



Oh? What sort of issues did you encounter (no pun intended)?


----------



## Sithaer (Oct 16, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> Oh? What sort of issues did you encounter (no pun intended)?



Constant crashes to desktop completely randomly even right after cutscenes which made me re do the entire zone from the previous save. _'only to crash ~15 mins later'_
Stoped playing after chapter 5 or 6.
Performance is also bad, some places run fine and then the next is a mess.

I also have other issues with the game but that can't be fixed cause thats just my personal dislike 'same as BFE'.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 16, 2020)

Trying to get into Horizon Zero Dawn but for some strange reason I'm not a fan. Aloy feels slow, cumbersome... maybe I went into it thinking she'd move like Assassins' Creed but god almighty, this really is a console game front to back. I mean... scaling a wall... boring as hell to look at, zero skill involved, you can't even fall by jumping the wrong way so its a mindless 'hold and mash direction+jump'. I get that typical 'man can't I push that joystick further so she moves faster' vibe from it.

If I want to watch an action scene... I'll watch an action scene. All activities are sloooow... even melee combat. That is a bit how this game feels to me. Its stupidly easy too once you know your cues. I've also been running into an unresponsive Aloy, if you switch back and forth between game and inventory screens, some weird stuff seems to happen. Also, major slowdowns and stutter when panning camera up from ground to horizontal and vice versa or turning quickly... yep console port alright.

Otherwise the performance is OK though, upwards of 60 FPS on high. Visually... mildly impressive. Some bits look great others very generic.

Narrative 10/10. Gameplay and overall feel... meh.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 17, 2020)

I'm still very disappointed by the lack of manual save in Crysis Remastered, but at least we have some unexpected ventilation.


----------



## Brandenburg (Oct 18, 2020)

playing Front Mission:Evolved, Battle Brothers and Point of attack 2 this week

no pics of the others but i did take one of poa2.. platoon of marines, 2x155mm how. ,lmg team,sniper team,platoon of tanks and a 4 hmg strikes, 2 40mm grenade launcher strikes
vs
insurgent company,mixed armored company,3 sapper platoons, 2 recoiless rifle platoons. 1st artillery strike killed 8. 2 being leaders.. my 40mm and .50 m2's on the strikers caused quite a few casualties.. a t72 armed with a 125mm hit a striker 2 twice at 5 to 600m. it was not a good day for him. 1 hit just damaged but the second hit and booooom!

game is so complex but i think im getting the hang of it. still, very much an amateur though.. getting the hang of making the battles too wish also takes a bit of skill, patience, and thought for best result.

think i might try a defensive battle next.. a few squads vs battalion of pissed off militia maybe.. also points for mines, obstacles, and fortifications too

yea.. r. lee ermy is my platoon commander. i added a few more pics.. added carlos hathcock for a sniper leader and a generic marine which i use me.im really thinking about changing up all the sounds and pics.. some things im unable to edit which sucks. im thinking of asking the developer if he can help me in aquiring the DOD version , which is fully editable.. there is a ww2 version thats fully editble and there is a chance that both these databases are interchangable. if that the case, i can just mod the ww2 version to poa standards.. unlikely they would be 100% compatible but tigers unleashed is based on poa to a very large degree, judging my the tigers unleashed pics.




'Tigers Unleashed ' is most likely the next game ill buy..





						HPS Simulations: Tigers Unleashed
					






					www.hpssims.com


----------



## DuxCro (Oct 18, 2020)

Playing a bit of Death Strangling of Hideo Kojima. And some theHunter: Call of the wild. Love it when i stream and someone in chat starts complaining how cruel i am to pixels.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 19, 2020)

I needed some puzzle solving today so dived into Tomb Raider Underworld to practice my chimney jumping. The secret is in the camera angle which still confuses me at times.
Anyway, this game still hold up nicely, even today and I remember being wowed by it back in the day.


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 19, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> I needed some puzzle solving today so dived into Tomb Raider Underworld to practice my chimney jumping. The secret is in the camera angle which still confuses me at times.
> Anyway, this game still hold up nicely, even today and I remember being wowed by it back in the day.
> 
> View attachment 172299


A +10 year old game that shows that it doesn't matter how powerful your game engine or your GPU are, but how you use them.

On another note, today I played Sonic Generations quite a bit (mostly to pull away from World War Z for a while, since the grinding for the perks tired me out a bit), and dived into the "online" functionality. Not a lot of functionality, really, mostly scoreboards for who completed stages faster.

"Impressed" by the fact that the first 100 ranks of the scoreboards of every stage are filled by people who supposedly completed those stages in 0 seconds. Not like the next 100 in the scoreboard are much better. 

I'm sort of pissed off about it


----------



## Frick (Oct 19, 2020)

Started on Deus Ex: Mankind Divided and I have just found a "selleble part". And I am heartbroken.

YOU DON'T HAVE TO PUT CRAFTING MECHANICS IN EVERY SINGLE GAME


----------



## Drone (Oct 19, 2020)

I can't stand FPS genre but not today lol. Decided to play Red Steel and oh boy it's awsum. Addictive gameplay, decent AI (enemies run after you, take cover and are aware of obstacles) and superb level design and soundtrack.











Locations are diverse and cool; from hangars and warehouses to dirty hotel rooms and creepy streets.











Combat mechanics is superb, it utilizes Wii controls perfectly. Sword wielding, shooting and grenade throwing have really good physics/controls and well done. 
This game is kinda a mix between GoldenEye, Yakuza and Sleeping Dogs. Red Steel is a good Unreal Engine game. Really enjoying this.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 19, 2020)

I picked up Drone The Game on sale a week or two ago, one copy for my son as well. Surprisingly fun game, design a flying combat drone and get into various maps against other AI and players and blow them up. There's a couple game modes, an entertaining drone designer, there's an alpha map designer. The flight model feels good and engaging, I do wish the strafing was faster but apparently the slowed it down because it was making the game too twitchy and speed based. 

Its quite fun and engaging, even when I think I'm gonna put it down for the night, I get into one more round, then two, then four. LOL. It's full price now, but knowing what I know now, I feel its worth it if flying combat and design are your things. I can see a lot of potential with this one as it goes through EA. So far this is one of the few EA-backed games that I've truly enjoyed. We enjoy the open maps and constant action, the power ups, the mechanics, the graphics are quite nice too, overall what is there feels really well done so far. Its action-packed and really just feels right. I have to applaud the devs, I didn't think I'd care about this one just looking at it. I tried the demo, and that led me to making a purchase while it was on sale. I've likely already gotten my money's worth on this one, and so has my son. Trying not to overdo it and burnout before it hits gold release.


https://store.steampowered.com/app/987020/DRONE_The_Game/


It also got me into playing some of the Descent inspired Overload. Which is an excellent title too. It even included some of the Descent series devs on its dev team. Shame it didn't get more attention, but this is another one that's very much worth owning and playing. Feels good quality, combat is great, upgrades and power-ups are fun, I haven't designed any levels or done much MP. But if you want good, smooth, fast and fun 6DOF combat or are waiting for the next Descent title to get finished up, look no further.


https://store.steampowered.com/app/448850/Overload/


Last, and not new or least in this list, the previous two titles are so much fun. Combat is engaging, mechanics feel good, even with just Mouse + KB (which is what I do most of the time anymore), graphics are nice, etc. But I would be remiss if I didn't mention Void Destroyer 2. I've gone back down the campaign rabbit hole, I had an excellent base defense mission net me about 1.5 million credits. This was after I finally snagged one of my favorite gunships, the Ultra. It's a essentially a heavy fighter frame with two large engines, and a bunch of guns. Its not as tanky as other gunships, but it does a lotta damage. Which is great, because in defense missions the more pirates I kill, the more bounty I collect.

I was able to start building up some constant income through the purchase of a couple of people-hauling Hermes, I upgraded speed and defense some. Each received a couple of Roach's (repair ships) which also received some defense upgrades. For defensive measures and none of these ships have guns to defend themselves with, I gave each small fleet its own Apollo, which is essentially a Hermes decked out with guns. I also purchased extra upgrades for defense/survivability. The upgrades can really add up, so its taking me a bit longer to get to this point, but I'm also fairly unwelcome to the pirate factions so wasted no time testing my defenses of each small fleet. The Hermes are making me about 150k credits per cycle right now, which isn't a lot, but its a start. 300k/cycle that is earned while I'm off doing other things.

I'll eventually start up on my trade routes and mining routes, but I need a few more million credits to get that going. I'm also following the campaign storyline, and while I took a little break from it to start building up some of my pre-empire wealth generation, I am about ready to dive back in so I can move forward to taking over my first base. 

I've had some crazy intense combat, and it can still get to the point that the FPS tank in the game into the low 20's or even teens. But overall, been a pretty smooth experience and a helluva lotta fun. Even after four years of on-and-off and playing a ton in 2019, this is one of those games I can keep coming back to and enjoy it. I still strongly recommend it, especially to folks waiting for X4 to get to where they want it, same with Elite Dangerous...though I may pop back in and take on some Thargoids. 

For now, I'm going to see if I can survive a few more of the very challenging (on elite level) base defense missions for the Civilian Conglomorate in order to beef up my income as I work through a string of storyline missions and challenges. I love the aspects of this title and can't wait for Void Destroyer 3 in the future. For now I believe the dev has more DLC planned, which is great. As much as he's learned from VD2, I have no doubt VD3 will be great, especially if he can get the graphics up to Elite Dangerous and X4 levels, also use a different game engine that isn't single threaded. Ah, the caveats of a low budget indie title with a big dream. Maybe that's why I keep coming back, I enjoy it so much even as rough as it is. Plus I have my commands customized to how I like them, camera controls, etc. It all just works and feels great.


https://store.steampowered.com/app/369530/Void_Destroyer_2/


With the weather turning cold I have a feeling all three games will see increase in playtime. I'm trying not to overplay Drone and burnout on it, but it does have a quite fun game play loop, especially when you get in a match with some skilled players. Its so rewarding to get someone back or team up with an ally to do planned strikes or lure someone into a spot and take them out. My son isn't so much into Overdrive, as he prefers open environments, but its such a good title and as someone that enjoyed Descent when it was brand new, this one title does well to feel inspired by it while also being its own thing. I may go back and restart its campaign once I wrap up VD2 again. We shall see!


----------



## metalfiber (Oct 20, 2020)

Play'n GTA 4's The Ballad of Gay Tony. I forgot most of the missions and the mini games in this spin off. I finally found a fix to keep the mods just add -scOfflineOnly to the launch command in the Rockstar launcher. Using the fusion fix also. 

Get more fixes here...





						Grand Theft Auto IV - PCGamingWiki PCGW - bugs, fixes, crashes, mods, guides and improvements for every PC game
					






					www.pcgamingwiki.com
				




More annoying than Brucie...it's his big brother Mori.




New mini games in TBoGT...


----------



## laszlo (Oct 20, 2020)

just finished the main quest in Horizon Zero Dawn ... what can i say...from a long time i didn't played such a good game! story , gameplay all is excellent from my point of view; after main quest i can continue the game and will finish all open side quest & explore all...

p.s. wife is going crazy when she see i play games.... "old man playing games are you crazy?" ... yeah i'm crazy... i'm 50 and she's calling me old...


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 20, 2020)

laszlo said:


> i'm 50 and she's calling me old...


is she crazy


----------



## laszlo (Oct 20, 2020)

ne6togadno said:


> is she crazy



... don't dare to ask her lol.... maybe i'll see something flying if i .. not ufo for sure...but direction&speed can compute exactly...don't need quantum pc for it..


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 21, 2020)

Iratus: Lord of the Dead. Damn, this is nice. Darkest Dungeon except not quite as dark, a lot more lenient it seems so far.

Intro and overall setting: 11/10. Its a copy alright... but it has its own style and it works.


----------



## metalfiber (Oct 22, 2020)

Took a break after i finished GTA 4's The Ballad of Gay Tony to start Amnesia Rebirth. This is by far the best of the series. I played a little bit of the first one and didn't even bother with the second. This is an intriguing mystery from the get go. It only ups the mysterious factor and atmosphere from there. Now video games don't normally make me jump but this one has. If your prone to that this game will have on edge of your seat much of the time. So far this is the best Halloween game i've seen so far imho.


----------



## hat (Oct 22, 2020)

Been playing a lot of Resident Evil. Turns out the guide I was following for RE3 wasn't entirely correct about some things. It mentions that Mutant Nemesis is Mercenaries Mode needs 2 rockets to go down, and you can't shoot him while he is stunned from the first rocket, or you don't damage him and waste a precious rocket. That doesn't seem to be the case. I rarely, if ever, kill him with just 2 rockets, and it seems even when he is stunned I can shoot him and he only needs 3 Magnum rounds to go down for good.

My recent interest in Resident Evil led me to grab 1, 2, and 3 on PC. 1 and 2 have pretty good community patches. 3 doesn't have anything just yet, but it's being worked on by the same guy that did 1 and 2. It should be good.


----------



## Brandenburg (Oct 23, 2020)

muddling my way through this game.. i know about as much on how to do things as i dont..  really high learning curve but im getting there

5am defensive battle i call "the lost company"


----------



## metalfiber (Oct 23, 2020)

Amnesia Rebirth keeps up'n the ante of what the player needs to do...it's certainly not just a walking simulator. I've just gotten to what seems to be a complicated puzzle. So far the game keeps getting better in story and gameplay.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 23, 2020)

Still no news about the next Tomb Raider game so I'm revisiting those pre-trilogy days, where the puzzles really can do your head in at times. Not to mention the chimney jump and swinging along walls.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 25, 2020)

Still committing murder on the forces of good. Man, this game is enjoyable, its also really easy if you're familiar with the concept and coming from Darkest Dungeon. Will definitely be moving to higher difficulty after this playthrough and would recommend starting on a higher one too.


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 25, 2020)

Got back into Persona 5 Royal during this weekend. Finished main story (87h on merciless), moved into the extra semester. Turns out I won't be able to get true true ending because I pretty much ignored Akechi's social link...

There's always New Game+.

About 78 hours in I realized that I can slam my car into shadows in memento's. That sped up the grind a LOT.


----------



## FinneousPJ (Oct 25, 2020)

RE3 Remake. These remakes are damn quality.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 25, 2020)

I'd forgotten how good *Shadow Of The Tomb Raider* really is and it's going to take quite a game to follow it up, whenever that might be.


----------



## freeagent (Oct 26, 2020)

Mario Kart.. on my phone lol!

Once you start moving through the ranks the competition is pretty intense!


----------



## milewski1015 (Oct 26, 2020)

Picked up Metro Exodus and The Outer Worlds this past weekend while my Epic coupons were still active. Have so many games that I have started and never finished though that I should probably do before starting more: Fallout New Vegas, Skyrim, Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice, Titanfall 2, Subnautica, Watch Dogs 2, some post-main story content in Control, Amnesia: The Dark Descent, Superhot


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 26, 2020)

I started a campaign in Dragon Age: Inquisition with my EA play sub. Why are wolves so hard to kill in 3rd person ARPGs?


----------



## Cvrk (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## Drone (Oct 26, 2020)

*Dante's Inferno* is so cool even though its based on comics not Divine Comedy.






Probably one of the best games about Hell/Purgatory. Followed by Diablo and Painkiller. Nice level design/art/music and great voice actors. It has everything: demons, ghouls, boobies, fleshy walls, harpies, rivers of vomit, suicide forest, patricide, Greek/Roman mythology and so on.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 27, 2020)

Forgot to mention that I've started ROTTR on New Game Plus where your progress - skills, weapons etc - gets carried forward on three new paths.
Actually, there isn't one TR game that isn't worth another playthrough.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 28, 2020)

Still playing ESO most of the time.


----------



## SN2716057 (Oct 28, 2020)

I tried Ghostrunner Demo on Steam. It's a very fast paced slicing time game which runs butter smooth and has great atmosphere. A pity I'm horrible at it.. apart from dicing this dude.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 28, 2020)

SN2716057 said:


> I tried Ghostrunner Demo on Steam. It's a very fast paced slicing time game which runs butter smooth and has great atmosphere. A pity I'm horrible at it.. apart from dicing this dude.


The last Epic $10 coupon is still burning a hole in my pocket and Ghostrunner is at just the right price at $19.99 $15.99, which is 20% off. So with the coupon, it makes perfect sense, especially since it's expiring at the end of this month.
On the other hand, my parkour skills are severely lacking and need a little more practice, a la Mirror's Edge, which is a great game.
Downloading demo now...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 28, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> The last Epic $10 coupon is still burning a hole in my pocket and Ghostrunner is at just the right price at $19.99 $15.99, which is 20% off. So with the coupon, it makes perfect sense, especially since it's expiring at the end of this month.
> On the other hand, my parkour skills are severely lacking and need a little more practice, a la Mirror's Edge, which is a great game.


Consider Ghostrunner as practice for Dying Light 2!


----------



## metalfiber (Oct 30, 2020)

Play'n Soma i got from Epic's Halloween sale for 2 bucks. It's DRM free if launched from the install folder. Soma is a good game in story and puzzles. It's made by the same developer that does the Amnesia series with similar gameplay.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 30, 2020)

Is it scary?


----------



## metalfiber (Oct 30, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Is it scary?



At my age and having dreams of my own throat being cut at the least...very few things are scary.


----------



## milewski1015 (Oct 30, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Is it scary?


Definitely has more of an atmospheric horror approach to it like the other Frictional games. It is kind of like Amnesia such that there are "monsters" around that will pursue you at some points, but I wouldn't say it's scary per-se. Although, I guess that all depends on what scares you. If I remember correctly, there is an "easy" mode that makes the encounters easier and you can't "die", which would bring the fear factor down a notch.
As I mentioned in my post in the Hidden Gems thread, it has a very thought-provoking story that brings up a philosophical question. I won't go into more detail as I don't want to spoil anything. For $3 though, I highly recommend it. I have 24 hours of playtime, so it's a decent amount of content for such a low price.


----------



## SN2716057 (Oct 30, 2020)

I still haven't figured out Mount & Blade II Bannerlord, so back to The Witcher 3.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 30, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Is it scary?


Yes, in parts.  Not like Amnesia.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Oct 30, 2020)

Cvrk said:


> View attachment 173406
> View attachment 173407



I love it when women go to war, who needs armour.


----------



## SN2716057 (Oct 31, 2020)

Recently purchased the Valve Index and oh my lord is it fun, exhausting but fun. 
Messed around in Hot Dogs, Horseshoes & Hand Grenades, and had an intensive battle in Blade & Sorcery. Still have to check out Half-Life Alyx. 
Sadly no pictures as I have no idea how to make them with the controllers.

The setup is far easier than with the Oculus Rift and barely any screen-door effect. All-in-all the Index is a much better experience albeit pricey.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 31, 2020)

You guys realize that these pages are now taking about a minute to load up right? Which means... I scroll past half an empty page and don't even see all those nice screens.

Use spoiler tags! its so much better... I don't do it either all the time... but if you post more than one pic, why not?



SN2716057 said:


> I tried Ghostrunner Demo on Steam. It's a very fast paced slicing time game which runs butter smooth and has great atmosphere. A pity I'm horrible at it.. apart from dicing this dude.



Oh my. I need this



Fluffmeister said:


> I love it when women go to war, who needs armour.



Its all about agility! 



Splinterdog said:


> Is it scary?



If you know the movie Abyss... it has that atmosphere to it. Pretty neat. Its like a state of constant tension, at least that's how I felt it


----------



## Sithaer (Oct 31, 2020)

SN2716057 said:


> I still haven't figured out Mount & Blade II Bannerlord, so back to The Witcher 3.



Yea that ahem, lost jewels mission was funny. 



Vayra86 said:


> You guys realize that these pages are now taking about a minute to load up right? Which means... I scroll past half an empty page and don't even see all those nice screens.
> 
> Use spoiler tags! its so much better... I don't do it either all the time... but if you post more than one pic, why not?




Huh, never noticed that.
Pages load almost instantly for me, tho I only browse this topic on my PC with a 100 Mbps connection _'would be 500 but my router connection/port limits it'._

I try to post only 1-2 pics when I post some screens.


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 31, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> You guys realize that these pages are now taking about a minute to load up right? Which means... I scroll past half an empty page and don't even see all those nice screens.
> 
> Use spoiler tags! its so much better... I don't do it either all the time... but if you post more than one pic, why not?



Or insert the screenshots as thumbnails, like I did.









						What are you playing?
					

hate posting vids here but its real short clip.. they have really improved the graphics. its pretty life-like imo  TOW 2 launch




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## jormungand (Oct 31, 2020)

Cvrk said:


> View attachment 173406
> View attachment 173407


if i see fanservice i will ask, plz name??!!


----------



## metalfiber (Nov 1, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> You guys realize that these pages are now taking about a minute to load up right? Which means... I scroll past half an empty page and don't even see all those nice screens.
> 
> Use spoiler tags! its so much better... I don't do it either all the time... but if you post more than one pic, why not?


I always shrink my pics down to 720p and it really makes a difference. The pics from Soma i posted are 1 is 67KB, 2 is 124KB and 3 is 67KB.


----------



## robot zombie (Nov 1, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> I'd forgotten how good *Shadow Of The Tomb Raider* really is and it's going to take quite a game to follow it up, whenever that might be.
> View attachment 173298


Haha, I'm back on that one yet again, too. Such a complete package in terms of visuals and flow... and just attention to detail in so many regards. It's what a AAA experience is supposed to be like.



metalfiber said:


> I always shrink my pics down to 720p and it really makes a difference. The pics from Soma i posted are 1 is 67KB, 2 is 124KB and 3 is 67KB.


That's pretty good. And here I am averaging ~ 300k with 1080p 90% JPEGs...

I'm just now realizing that screenshots are such a harddrive killer. I use reshade to handle it because it's so unobtrusive. I just checked one of several seperate Fallout 4 screenshot folders. It's about to hit 2000 screenshots, which is... 8 FRIGGIN GIGS. I have 35GB of shitty Fallout screenshots total.  Of course, those are all png's. Can anybody explain to me why so many screenshot-capable apps use lossless formats by default when even a max quality jpeg will have no noticeable difference 99% of the time? They're screenshots. That's one bugger with reshade. Pretty sure it only does friggin .bmp (insanity) or .png (okay, but why?) I pick through the ones I really want via irfan and save as jpeg in dedicated folder.

It just seems like bad hygiene for the software. If you don't check, there's a good chance your screenshots are going to be unnecessarily huge files. They're helping unleash lag across the net!


----------



## hurakura (Nov 1, 2020)

I am mostly just playing with myself


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 1, 2020)

A 1080p screenshot can be up to 3Mb if it's a PNG so I use FastStone to bring them down to 1366x768 or similar, which usually brings them down to about 200Kb as a JPEG.

This shot of Lara was a 3Mb png, but is now a 200Kb jpg. Besides, she needed a makeover


----------



## Sithaer (Nov 1, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> A 1080p screenshot can be up to 3Mb if it's a PNG so I use FastStone to bring them down to 1366x768 or similar, which usually brings them down to about 200Kb as a JPEG.
> 
> This shot of Lara was a 3Mb png, but is now a 200Kb jpg. Besides, she needed a makeover



I'm using a lazy/potato method.
Most of the time I just print screen in the game and then save as jpg in Paint.

My last picture here was 685 Kb with the 2560x1080 res I'm using, sounds reasonable to me but I could be wrong.



robot zombie said:


> I just checked one of several seperate Fallout 4 screenshot folders. It's about to hit 2000 screenshots, which is... 8 FRIGGIN GIGS. I have 35GB of shitty Fallout screenshots total.  Of course, those are all png's.



Not bad, and I thought that I had a lot of screens from the MMO I've played for ~7 years fairly actively.
Around 3.5 gigs but they are jpg and some not even 1080p as I had a lower res monitor when I started playing it and for a few years after.

To be honest I rarely take screens nowadays, back in the days its like I had my finger glued to that damn button or something.


----------



## robot zombie (Nov 1, 2020)

Sithaer said:


> I'm using a lazy/potato method.
> Most of the time I just print screen in the game and then save as jpg in Paint.
> 
> My last picture here was 685 Kb with the 2560x1080 res I'm using, sounds reasonable to me but I could be wrong.


For that res I'd say that's pretty decent.



> Not bad, and I thought that I had a lot of screens from the MMO I've played for ~7 years fairly actively.
> Around 3.5 gigs but they are jpg and some not even 1080p as I had a lower res monitor when I started playing it and for a few years after.
> 
> To be honest I rarely take screens nowadays, back in the days its like I had my finger glued to that damn button or something.


I should go back to using nvidia overlay. With most games it seems to lag and half of the time it doesn't capture.  Reshade is instant without even lagging the screen much if at all, so I can literally be playing straight up and pulling screenshots at the same time, like stop-motion.

I mostly don't take many either. With Fallout and Skyrim I tend to take a lot because I'm always modding. Lately I've been working on customizing a FO4 weather mod and full ENB loadout to go with it, so I'm taking lots to compare. It's only going to get worse when I start tweaking interior lighting.


----------



## Sithaer (Nov 1, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> For that res I'd say that's pretty decent.
> 
> I should go back to using nvidia overlay. With most games it seems to lag and half of the time it doesn't capture.  Reshade is instant without even lagging the screen much if at all, so I can literally be playing straight up and pulling screenshots at the same time, like stop-motion.
> 
> I mostly don't take many either. With Fallout and Skyrim I tend to take a lot because I'm always modding. Lately I've been working on customizing a FO4 weather mod and full ENB loadout to go with it, so I'm taking lots to compare. It's only going to get worse when I start tweaking interior lighting.



Games like Skyrim/FO and well games that are good for modding its completely understandable imo.
I also had a 'few' from my Skyrim times and I assume there will be more once/if I ever go back.

I tried the built in one in AMD's driver but I still prefer my old way if possible. _'that MMO had its own way of saving screens and thats why I had so many, it literally took screens for you at the end of every run/Raid and if you liked the auto screens you could save them all instantly'_

Now that I think about it, nowadays I almost exclusively take screens when I feel like posting here, hah.


----------



## metalfiber (Nov 1, 2020)

Finished SOMA which had a really good story and gameplay.

Now on to Layers Of Fear. This is more of what one would call a walking simulator. You walk around a ever morphing house collecting notes and experience insane in the brain moments that propels the story forward. Your main quest is to finish a painting of what i know not. You'll run into a odd puzzle every now and then. When i say odd puzzle i mean it...in some cases you'll just need to look up or walk backwards. The story seems predictable but having not finished i can't be for sure. 

A Ouija board puzzle that is practically impossible to solve without looking on the internet. A note in the room will lead you to the first clue. I could not find it...no that ain't it on the bottom left. Until you solve the puzzle you are locked in the room. I found this room at the beginning and i just started a new game then avoided the room altogether.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 1, 2020)

Can you capture a game screen with Snipping tool? or TPUCapture?  Usually under 300Kb


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 1, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> A 1080p screenshot can be up to 3Mb if it's a PNG so I use FastStone to bring them down to 1366x768 or similar, which usually brings them down to about 200Kb as a JPEG.
> 
> This shot of Lara was a 3Mb png, but is now a 200Kb jpg. Besides, she needed a makeover





Sithaer said:


> I'm using a lazy/potato method.
> Most of the time I just print screen in the game and then save as jpg in Paint.
> 
> My last picture here was 685 Kb with the 2560x1080 res I'm using, sounds reasonable to me but I could be wrong.
> ...


I just use the great little tool called Image Resizer, from MS no less, IIRC.


----------



## ShurikN (Nov 1, 2020)

I don't think the size matters if you post the pics as thumbnails.

Anyway, just finished Outer Worlds. Went for the best possible good ending, did all quests, got all companions. All in all it was fun. Expected maybe a bit more considering all the praise the game got, but at least the gunplay and combat were satisfactory *cough*fallout*cough* and the story was intriguing. Graphics were atrocious tho. Visually felt like a 2013 game.

Gonna start Remnant: From the Ashes next.

Oh and finally killed Hades in... well Hades. Took me around 40 attempts. And now the grind begins.


----------



## SN2716057 (Nov 2, 2020)

As it turns out I've never really played Greedfall.




And the first play-through of Tacoma.





I learned that linking the images is better.
More than 2 pictures I place in spoilers.

edit: I see that even linked images maintain the size so I guess that doesn't help with loading?


Spoiler: 2 more pix


----------



## metalfiber (Nov 2, 2020)

Regarding Layers Of Fear,  I found a different Ouija board room that had the note...it still can't be solved unless you write down every three number set you come across in the game. That lead me to the finish of the game. It was ok but SOMA was two bucks cheaper and a whole lot better. I've started Layers Of Fear 2 i got free from Epic. So far it seems better than the first one...the story isn't as predictable as the first one anyhow.



Splinterdog said:


> This shot of Lara was a 3Mb png, but is now a 200Kb jpg. Besides, she needed a makeover



How long did you work on that purple nurple?


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 2, 2020)

hurakura said:


> I am mostly just playing with myself



TMI!



Jetster said:


> Can you capture a game screen with Snipping tool? or TPUCapture?  Usually under 300Kb



I use this... its very simple, requires nothing new... and custom shortcut. Size with full quality is about 1000-1500kb per pic. So its not super small, but you can tweak that as you please. A consideration: if you game at resolutions higher than 1080p, a quality reduction might be useful. Full size jpeg will easily hit 6 MB on 4k I reckon. But yeah resolution is the cleanest fix for size really. Nice to see people are considering options 

Snipping Tool I think is a hassle for in-game.


----------



## metalfiber (Nov 3, 2020)

LAYERS OF FEAR 2 is a whole lot better than the 1st one imho. The story is good and not predictable, gameplay, puzzles and the fact that one can die, which i have many many times. All of this leads to a better game...plus it's it was an Epic freebie.


----------



## milewski1015 (Nov 3, 2020)

Spent the weekend logging the hours on New Vegas after getting it working (thanks again @dirtyferret for pointing me back to that Bethesda support page). Got to the northern area of the map for the first time (stupid deathclaws making me take the scenic route) and I feel like everybody and their mother wants to give you a quest. In the south, I had a pretty good handle on the side quests and did just about all of them that I picked up (aside from the ones that required you to do stuff in the north), but now that I'm up North, I'm drowning in quests. I feel like I end up researching about as much as I'm actually playing the game - want to make sure doing X quest doesn't auto-fail Y quest because Jane Doe dies or something. Some might argue that for a first playthrough I should just go through the game naturally, but I wanna make sure I get the good guns . I'm playing a stealth sniper character. I have ED-E and Boone as my companions at the moment, so I get crazy-far enemy detection and enemies are highlighted when I'm scoped in. Nothing quite as satisfying as hitting a sneak critical headshot and watching your target just crumple. Was trying to delay siding with a faction until I absolutely have to, but some random Legion hit squad attacked me even though I was neutral with them - needless to say, they're not too fond of me anymore. I'm currently on great terms with the NCR, but I wouldn't be opposed to betraying them if one of the other two factions proves interesting.

Definitely enjoying my time with the game so far. Will likely pick up the DLC once I finish the main story (since stupid past me wanted to save the $6 or whatever the difference was between the base game and the GOTY when I picked it up on sale over a year ago).


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 3, 2020)

A couple of those New Vegas DLC’s are among the best DLC’s in gaming, IMHO.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 3, 2020)

This UW real estate has me speechless at times. Loving it.

Look mommy, I can see all of our houses from here!

56K alert...


Spoiler









Leading the charge... I might wallpaper this one lol



Spoiler









Think I'll revisit this weather simulator some more, too 

FPS took a nosedive to 45-50... dangling around the Freesync range limit of 48hz but I have yet to discover the first tear, have enabled Gsync. Odd but true...



Spoiler


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 3, 2020)

why you have grass growing on your head?


----------



## jallenlabs (Nov 3, 2020)

Still playing CODMW multiplayer daily.  I havent played the single player or the warzone, lol.  Gotta get that fix ya know.  Ill play some Dawn of War Soulstorm modded out here and there too.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 3, 2020)

ne6togadno said:


> why you have grass growing on your head?



STEALTH... man. Bolivia has a whopping two provinces where this might be of any use.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 4, 2020)

Finished AC:Syndicate 2 weeks ago, still playing Monster hunter world trying to beat Arch tempered Valkhana,Fatalis, Alatreon and Kulve Taroth are the only monsters left to beat.


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 4, 2020)

Fired up MSFS20 for the first time in ages yesterday and by golly it still looks good.


----------



## windwhirl (Nov 4, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Fired up MSFS20 for the first time in ages yesterday and by golly it still looks good.
> View attachment 174423


You sure you're not actually flying a plane? 

Seriously, looks really good!


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Nov 4, 2020)

I bought Gauntlet: Slayer Edition on PC for $5 off steam. It's pretty fun, super casual. It's like Diablo 3 Xtra-Lite Edition.

Also Risk of Rain 2...what an odd game. It is fun though it is open world, rougelike, 3rd Person shooter with unusual graphic design.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Nov 5, 2020)

Satisfactory and Black ops 2


----------



## SN2716057 (Nov 5, 2020)

I played Half-Life: Alyx for the first time and it feels very disturbing being so close to the combine and headcrabs. And the sounds... are incredible, creepy at times. And I still have Arizona Shunshine to play.
Btw, the "walk" movement is something to get used to but I do prefer it over the "jumping" style.
I also played Fisherman's Tale, which is pretty lame compared to HLA but still neat for the short time.

In other news; I had many CTD's and hard resets playing The Witcher 3 on my main rig. So I downloaded the game on my laptop and low and behold no crashes whatsoever! Very weird.




Enjoy


----------



## ShurikN (Nov 5, 2020)

Apex Legends arrived on Steam, now I don't have a reason to launch Origin anymore, thank the lord. New map looks great after a few matches. Kinda sad we got no new weapons.
@Vayra86 
Did you see the bullshit they pulled with season 7 battlepass?


----------



## jormungand (Nov 5, 2020)

Well SoTTR main story, done
Ac Odyssey main story done
time for those dlcs and discovery channel.

thanks in advance guys, plz  give me a shout out if Doom Eternal goes on sale for steam (humble bundle-gmg-Fanat..etc)
last time was $25 on GmG but just bethesda launcher, so nope.

games on my  list
Doom Eternal
Wolfenstein The new colossus


----------



## Nordic (Nov 6, 2020)

I just started playing this. Dm me if you want to squad up. Just so you know, I am bad and have a kdr average below 1.


----------



## metalfiber (Nov 6, 2020)

I finished Layers of Fear 2. It's by far the best of the series. Although, i most likely got the worst ending possible.

Now we're going to the woods for a little snipe hunting in the Blair Witch...a freebie from Epic. I didn't like going snipe hunting when i was a kid but i like this hunt. This is another Bloober Team game as are the Layers of Fear and it's better than both of them. It's a graphics hog that will bring a system to it's knees.



Speaking of the Bloober Team, The Medium seems like it'll be a good one. Release date in December...


----------



## Frick (Nov 6, 2020)

I've been playing a few hours of Deus Ex: Mankind Divided and so far it's ... dissapointing actually. Apart from the crafting BS they have tried to make it more cinematic by showing me Jensens face in conversations, which just feels jarring and it breaks immersion (a phrase I'm not a fan of but in this case is actually matters). Every UI, including for the hacking minigames, is worse. The story so far is boring military stuff (or Interpol, as the case may be, which fine whatever). In Human Revolution you essentially were just the wrong guy in the wrong time and you just got swallowed up by stuff. It makes sense Jensen being an Interpol agent after HR, but frankly they didn't even have to continue his story. The first mission was so very boring. The intro was boring. Oh yay gruff military dudes doing military stuff, talking military stuff, are you trying to be Call of Duty? Don't be Call of Duty, be Deus Ex. And continuing Jensens story feels on a very fundemental level like a mistake. Human Revolution was a complete game. The story it set out to tell was told. Jensen was a complete character, literally speaking with the augs. But now I have for some story telling reason level up my augs again? It doesn't make sense. Again I haven't played very long so maybe things will get better, but so far I'm quite dissapointed.


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 6, 2020)

Frick said:


> I've been playing a few hours of Deus Ex: Mankind Divided and so far it's ... dissapointing actually.


I tried to play through it myself but found it too boring.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 6, 2020)

Frick said:


> I've been playing a few hours of Deus Ex: Mankind Divided and so far it's ... dissapointing actually. Apart from the crafting BS they have tried to make it more cinematic by showing me Jensens face in conversations, which just feels jarring and it breaks immersion (a phrase I'm not a fan of but in this case is actually matters). Every UI, including for the hacking minigames, is worse. The story so far is boring military stuff (or Interpol, as the case may be, which fine whatever). In Human Revolution you essentially were just the wrong guy in the wrong time and you just got swallowed up by stuff. It makes sense Jensen being an Interpol agent after HR, but frankly they didn't even have to continue his story. The first mission was so very boring. The intro was boring. Oh yay gruff military dudes doing military stuff, talking military stuff, are you trying to be Call of Duty? Don't be Call of Duty, be Deus Ex. And continuing Jensens story feels on a very fundemental level like a mistake. Human Revolution was a complete game. The story it set out to tell was told. Jensen was a complete character, literally speaking with the augs. But now I have for some story telling reason level up my augs again? It doesn't make sense. Again I haven't played very long so maybe things will get better, but so far I'm quite dissapointed.


It does get better. It doesn’t reach greatness, but it reaches good. More Deus Exy investigative, stealth and puzzly stuff to come.

I like the settings and the plethora of NPC’s, but in general the maps are too small for my taste. I want more room to roam.


----------



## metalfiber (Nov 7, 2020)

Finished Blair Witch and it's right up there with Observer...one of Bloober's finest imho. I think i got a medium good ending. It's most intense and freaky than any of Bloober's offerings.

 Ah hell, i should've known it was the Fly Agaric shrooms.


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 7, 2020)

Finished Persona 5 Royal with True Ending. Ending fight wasn't that hard. Eventually I'll try new game plus so that I get best ending. For now its back to Yakuza 5.


----------



## mx62 (Nov 7, 2020)

im having fun with hades





and 
Journey to savage planet


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 7, 2020)

ShurikN said:


> Apex Legends arrived on Steam, now I don't have a reason to launch Origin anymore, thank the lord. New map looks great after a few matches. Kinda sad we got no new weapons.
> @Vayra86
> Did you see the bullshit they pulled with season 7 battlepass?



No, I think I haven't touched this since season 3-4? Got samey. Maybe Ill pick it up again, but the general Origin nuisance really did hold me back...


----------



## Khonjel (Nov 7, 2020)

Frick said:


> I've been playing a few hours of Deus Ex: Mankind Divided and so far it's ... dissapointing actually.


I liked it. More as a continuation of HR rather than as a singular game if I'm being honest. I think the soundtracks/score/ost was better too. Though I will admithe ending was disappointing. Disappointing in the sense that I thought the Marchenko was only the first boss. I guess they wanted to make a quick sequel but Square Enix shelved it.


----------



## Calmmo (Nov 7, 2020)

I only play the latest and greatest games , so I just finished VtmB and stared Swkotor.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 7, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> I guess they wanted to make a quick sequel but Square Enix shelved it.


According to SE a couple years ago it was only because they had to devote their studio time to The Avengers universe.


----------



## ShurikN (Nov 7, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> According to SE a couple years ago it was only because they had to devote their studio time to The Avengers universe.


And we all know what a massive success the Avengers game became 

Just finished Remnant: From the Ashes. 16h for the story, and I'm guessing, the majority of the side content and bosses. No DLC.
It was enjoyable, somewhat of a mix between Souls and Division. Cool concept. Lacks high production values and a bigger budget, that much is obvious. There's a lot of recycled assets. But for the price and game length it's a solid title.


----------



## Khonjel (Nov 8, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> According to SE a couple years ago it was only because they had to devote their studio time to The Avengers universe.


And what a 63 million (negative) profit that was. SE expects their western studios to churn up money while any sales number for their japanese studios are good enough. Kinda like that Gordon Ramsay meme. It's funny cause the western studios they bought aren't known to be blockbuster sellers historically iirc.

Though after a quick google-fu the dev of Deus Ex (Eidos Montreal) developed Shadow of The Tomb Raider (with the og dev Crystal Dynamics' help) and in turn they helped CD in Marvel's Avengers.


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 8, 2020)

Really close to Yakuza 5 finale. First I have to finish side stories and cabaret club scouting missions.
Wondering what to tackle next - Horizon Zero Dawn or Judgement. Judgement threw me off earlier due to terrible performance (drops to low 20s during opening cuts ends and first fight) so I might give HZD a try.


----------



## Calmmo (Nov 8, 2020)

Judgement runs like ass on non pro PS4. I guess if you think you might ever get a PS5.. hold off? Even on the pro some things felt sluggish (like in and out of combat transitions)


----------



## windwhirl (Nov 8, 2020)

Pulled the trigger and went with Devil May Cry HD collection. After a few hours of playing, I can safely say I suck at this 

Bah, in reality, it's just that I don't really use the special skills as much as I should and when I should, and that I didn't really upgrade them much yet. The constant POV change in DMC1 doesn't help much either.


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 9, 2020)

Calmmo said:


> Judgement runs like ass on non pro PS4. I guess if you think you might ever get a PS5.. hold off? Even on the pro some things felt sluggish (like in and out of combat transitions)


Yeah that engine runs like ass, I've heard reports that even 2080 Ti was struggling with it at 4k60 in Kiwami 2. Like you said, it's probably a skip until ps5. I'm also waiting for a sale on Ghost of Tsushima which gets a 60 fps boost on ps5.


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 9, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> No, I think I haven't touched this since season 3-4? Got samey. Maybe Ill pick it up again, but the general Origin nuisance really did hold me back...


Talking of Origin, their systems must be really screwed up as I've been unable to login to Origin or Electronic Arts for days due to 'technical difficulties.' Even changing the password.
Anyway, Watch Dogs 2 still has me running around causing chaos, operating heavy machinery and humiliating bosses through hacking. Funniest was hacking a running machine and watching the victim go flying across the room 
And cranes. I love hacking cranes.


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Nov 9, 2020)

Got really in to that early access Teardown game at the minute, proper good fun it is, cool physics and lighting with some interesting challenges.


----------



## milewski1015 (Nov 9, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> No, I think I haven't touched this since season 3-4? Got samey. Maybe Ill pick it up again, but the general Origin nuisance really did hold me back...


Same, I stopped after season 4. "Got samey" is a great way to put it. You got third partied everywhere, odds are off the drop you find a common sniper stock and some shotgun ammo while the other squad is kitted with R99s, etc. The new legend Horizon looks pretty cool with that ability that lets her boost around, but I'm not a fan of them implementing a vehicle. A big part of what set Apex apart from other BRs is the mobility (slide jumping, legend abilities, jump towers, etc.) - adding a vehicle just makes it more like fortnite/warzone. I heard the battlepass for S7 is super grindy. Apparently you can only level it via challenges and not just straight XP? Definitely doesn't make me want to give it another try, especially if the devs are still more focused on furthering the lore and in-game content than they are with bug fixes and gameplay quality of life changes.


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 10, 2020)

*Rage 2* throws a wobbler with a nice choice of words.


----------



## SN2716057 (Nov 10, 2020)

Having fun in ACV, it's basically ACO set in snow. The fps is all over the place although it never drops lower than 70, except in the cut-scenes.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 10, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> *Rage 2* throws a wobbler with a nice choice of words.
> View attachment 175097



Whoever typed that up... wow. Double minus is plus? 
I think so... it did destroy the crash handler after all.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 10, 2020)

Starting AC:V. I’m looking forward to playing what basically amounts to The Last Kingdom in person. That reason alone was enough to get it. I refuse to acknowledge there is any kind of AC actual link here.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 10, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> Starting AC:V. I’m looking forward to playing what basically amounts to The Last Kingdom in person. That reason alone was enough to get it. I refuse to acknowledge there is any kind of AC actual link here.



An interesting perspective, I might consider that. 'This is not AC, its a third person documentary with live action'


----------



## Frick (Nov 10, 2020)

SN2716057 said:


> Having fun in ACV, it's basically ACO set in snow. The fps is all over the place although it never drops lower than 70, except in the cut-scenes.





rtwjunkie said:


> Starting AC:V. I’m looking forward to playing what basically amounts to The Last Kingdom in person. That reason alone was enough to get it. I refuse to acknowledge there is any kind of AC actual link here.



How's the writing and general design of the world? I've read that it's quite solid. No spoilers plz, because I'm actually tempted to try it (at some point).


----------



## SN2716057 (Nov 10, 2020)

Frick said:


> How's the writing and general design of the world? I've read that it's quite solid. No spoilers plz, because I'm actually tempted to try it (at some point).


I'm currently only doing side missions but so far it feels a lot like the good episodes of Vikings.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 10, 2020)

Frick said:


> How's the writing and general design of the world? I've read that it's quite solid. No spoilers plz, because I'm actually tempted to try it (at some point).


So far, not too bad. I’m not too far into it, just having done the critical first mission and now exploring a village. Not being very deep yet it is hard to gauge the writing. I can say it’s not cringy so far and feels a little bit like Vikings, or early episodes of The Last Kingdom. So, setting is ok so far.


----------



## metalfiber (Nov 10, 2020)

This is my official farewell...goodbye cruel world. 

I'll see y'all again around March, after Valhalla and Cyberpunk.


----------



## jormungand (Nov 10, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> So far, not too bad. I’m not too far into it, just having done the critical first mission and now exploring a village. Not being very deep yet it is hard to gauge the writing. I can say it’s not cringy so far and feels a little bit like Vikings, or early episodes of The Last Kingdom. So, setting is ok so far.


I will get the game asap if this guy is in it!!     
One of those characters that makes whole the series


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 10, 2020)

Alright, Valhalla needs a patch #3. 3 hrs and 26 minutes in and I’ve had my 3rd crash.  Last one was just as I killed a wolf after a not so easy fight.

EDIT: 4 hours and 6 minutes and guess what? Another crash to desktop! Yay!


----------



## seth1911 (Nov 11, 2020)

AC Odissey  (my last one was AC 3 on PS3  )

AC Odissey is a great Game with some Elements of RPG and Action, a Mainstory but u can do what u want in this Open World
(Not like other Shit ala RDR2, Open World yeah but u need do that this and this way and no freeroom anyways)

Odissey is atm my 4th best game; after Hitman 2016, Hitman 2 and No Mans sky  (on 5th Place is Mafia 3 cause it bugs i cant make 100%)


----------



## metalfiber (Nov 11, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> Alright, Valhalla needs a patch #3. 3 hrs and 26 minutes in and I’ve had my 3rd crash.  Last one was just as I killed a wolf after a not so easy fight.
> 
> EDIT: 4 hours and 6 minutes and guess what? Another crash to desktop! Yay!


 
3 hours and 47 minutes in and no bugs...If you haven't gotten the latest game ready driver, you might wanna try that.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 11, 2020)

metalfiber said:


> 3 hours and 47 minutes in and no bugs...If you haven't gotten the latest game ready driver, you might wanna try that.


I did it last night.

I’m not impressed with the mountains. Odyssey’s mountains had an element of realism to them, from a distance and up close, much like Greece’s real mountains.

The Norwegian mountains are fantasy. They look nothing like mountains there. It’s like Skyrim mountains on ‘roids.

Other than that and 5 crashes, it’s fairly good. It’s not grabbing me and pulling me in hard like Odyssey did. It seems a little more simplistic. perhaps that impression will change when I get to Britain.

EDIT: first there changed to their


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 11, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> I did it last night.
> 
> I’m not impressed with the mountains. Odyssey’s mountains had an element of realism to them, from a distance and up close, much like Greece’s real mountains.
> 
> ...



That's what hit me first actually... 'Hey, they released Skyrim AGAIN!'


----------



## Rahnak (Nov 11, 2020)

From the review of Valhalla I saw it seems that AC has been borrowing more and more from fantasy with each game. Maybe next one we will be riding unicorns and slaying dragons and all sorts of mythical beasts.

I've been playing Odyssey for about 32h now and so far it doesn't really seem like a step up over Origins but more like a step in the quantity over quality direction. I guess I blame everyone in this forum for hyping up the game so much for me. 
The world is great, that part help up well. Content is nothing to write home about (at least, so far) and combat system is not great, honestly. There's no weight and substance to it and no real challenge unless you let yourself get swarmmed by enemies. Kassandra feels like a superhero.

It's still fun and I'm still enjoying it but I guess reading everything you guys wrote here about it I guess I just had higher expectations and that's on me. I'll keep my expectations of Valhalla way lower so it doesn't happen again.


----------



## ShurikN (Nov 11, 2020)

Def relevant for you Norse slaying chaps


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 11, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Talking of Origin, their systems must be really screwed up as I've been unable to login to Origin or Electronic Arts for days due to 'technical difficulties.' Even changing the password.
> Anyway, Watch Dogs 2 still has me running around causing chaos, operating heavy machinery and humiliating bosses through hacking. Funniest was hacking a running machine and watching the victim go flying across the room
> And cranes. I love hacking cranes.
> View attachment 175019



Looks like fun, i have this on my steam account, i am installing it now after seeing your post


----------



## seth1911 (Nov 11, 2020)

Rahnak said:


> Kassandra feels like a superhero.


Then reset ure Gamesaves and play like an RPG and go to other Areas with 5,6,7lv difference


----------



## Khonjel (Nov 11, 2020)

Rahnak said:


> I've been playing Odyssey for about 32h now and so far it doesn't really seem like a step up over Origins but more like a step in the quantity over quality direction. I guess I blame everyone in this forum for hyping up the game so much for me.
> The world is great, that part help up well. Content is nothing to write home about (at least, so far) and combat system is not great, honestly. There's no weight and substance to it and no real challenge unless you let yourself get swarmmed by enemies. Kassandra feels like a superhero.
> 
> It's still fun and I'm still enjoying it but I guess reading everything you guys wrote here about it I guess I just had higher expectations and that's on me. I'll keep my expectations of Valhalla way lower so it doesn't happen again.


Guess when I got the choice to get one between AC Origins and AC Odyssey, me picking Origins was the right choice.

People said Origins had better story while Odyssey has better gameplay. Dunno how right it is since I never played Odyssey but I can confidently say I really liked Origins.


----------



## Rahnak (Nov 11, 2020)

seth1911 said:


> Then reset ure Gamesaves and play like an RPG and go to other Areas with 5,6,7lv difference



I don't need to reset my save to do that. And it's precisely because I've been playing like an RPG that I'm overleveled. I should probably change that option that makes lower leveled enemies the same level as me rather than the default minus two. That still doesn't really fix my problems with the combat system though. And fighting enemies 3 levels above you is just a pointless waste of time, because at that point you get slapped in the face by the game's level gating system and you do so little damage to enemies that fights just drag on forever.



Khonjel said:


> Guess when I got the choice to get one between AC Origins and AC Odyssey, me picking Origins was the right choice.
> 
> People said Origins had better story while Odyssey has better gameplay. Dunno how right it is since I never played Odyssey but I can confidently say I really liked Origins.


I haven't really played enough story in Odyssey to form my opinion on that but I really liked Origins as well. I'm still in Athens/Attika region, which is a min level 15-19. I'm at 28.


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 11, 2020)

A bit far away from you AC players, but I've been digging into Stellaris the last few days. I've been running vanilla so far, but interested to see what mods people are using to improve play. I'm not talking about stuff like the StarTrek mods, but gameplay improvement mods. Any input?


----------



## Khonjel (Nov 11, 2020)

Rahnak said:


> I don't need to reset my save to do that. And it's precisely because I've been playing like an RPG that I'm overleveled. I should probably change that option that makes lower leveled enemies the same level as me rather than the default minus two. That still doesn't really fix my problems with the combat system though. And fighting enemies 3 levels above you is just a pointless waste of time, because at that point you get slapped in the face by the game's level gating system and you do so little damage to enemies that fights just drag on forever.
> 
> 
> I haven't really played enough story in Odyssey to form my opinion on that but I really liked Origins as well. I'm still in Athens/Attika region, which is a min level 15-19. I'm at 28.


I think people criticised Origins as a grind or sth. So maybe Ubi eased xp accumulation is my guess. Cause I was underpowered half the time in Origins. Though that made some fun times.

I once aggro'd an OP lion from its zone to a level-adequate zone and let it fight with NPC animals. I shot with arrow and run away in my horse, let it follow me. Then watch it duke it out with bunch of low level tigers, hyenas. Ofc it killed everything in its sight. I was at it for close to an hour. In the end, I let it get too close to me and I died. But I think I dropped its hp to 15% or sth. Fun times.

Another time I was with a bunch of NPCs to help them in their quest for (sth I can't remember) and I met a OP phylakitai. Instead of running away I did an experiment. Aggro'd the phylak and let the NPCs fight with him. Ofc I was in the sidelines firing fire-sniper-arrows to support them (I know I'm a cheeky bastardos). That time I er.. I mean we won. The feeling of achievement was higher than Burj Khalifa imo. Ofc I helped my comrades in their righteous quest after that.


----------



## SN2716057 (Nov 11, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> Alright, Valhalla needs a patch #3. 3 hrs and 26 minutes in and I’ve had my 3rd crash.  Last one was just as I killed a wolf after a not so easy fight.
> 
> EDIT: 4 hours and 6 minutes and guess what? Another crash to desktop! Yay!


I only had 1 ctd after 3 hours of play. I then undid any overclocks and played 10 hour straight (minus dinner but left the game running).

edit: well f..just had an ctd. Seriously Ubi, wtf?!


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 11, 2020)

Ahhzz said:


> A bit far away from you AC players, but I've been digging into Stellaris the last few days. I've been running vanilla so far, but interested to see what mods people are using to improve play. I'm not talking about stuff like the StarTrek mods, but gameplay improvement mods. Any input?



Sure. Might have gone a bit outdated given the frequent updates, but this is the situation I had May 2020 on then recent content.

The big ones without changing the game are the UI overhaul and aura graphics removal. You can also darken the galactic center which I'd recommend. Another nice tweak is modding the maximum galaxy size and generation presets. Other than that, for the general traits/economy etc. you can cheat your way to alien heaven (extra traits etc) but I'd just dive in and discover what catapults you to victory yourself. The game is still very much 'make your own game & story'... new ship sets can spice that up after you've been over it a couple times  The bottom one, Diverse Rooms, falls into the cosmetic category like shipsets, but also new icons/flags/colors. Preference, really.

Most other nuisances that used to be modded away are now part of ingame options. Such as the intensity and timing of crises.








ne6togadno said:


> i only use this one https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=2016399321 to mitigate awful green of the original interface (in mod description there are links to other color schemes).
> i havent seen need for other mods.



Oh nice why didn't I find that before. Thx


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 11, 2020)

Ahhzz said:


> A bit far away from you AC players, but I've been digging into Stellaris the last few days. I've been running vanilla so far, but interested to see what mods people are using to improve play. I'm not talking about stuff like the StarTrek mods, but gameplay improvement mods. Any input?


i only use this one https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=2016399321 to mitigate awful green of the original interface (in mod description there are links to other color schemes).
i havent seen need for other mods.

@Vayra86 there is an ui scale option in graphics settings (i use 1.2 with 1440p monitor) that might replace that ui overhaul mod.


----------



## Provin915 (Nov 11, 2020)

Just started playing 7 days to die. Fun coop zombie survival game.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 11, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> People said Origins had better story while Odyssey has better gameplay. Dunno how right it is since I never played Odyssey but I can confidently say I really liked Origins.


That’s probably a pretty fair assessment. The thing Odyssey had going for it was how thoroughly they filled in the world of ancient Greece. Even more than normal for AC games, it was a serious dive into real, historic locations. So every step I took was fabulous for the huge history buff in me. Combat was very good, and overall gameplay was a solid A in my book.  Origins, though had a great story, and led you on the path for the forming of the first organized Assassins.


----------



## Rahnak (Nov 11, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> The thing Odyssey had going for it was how thoroughly they filled in the world of ancient Greece. Even more than normal for AC games, it was a serious dive into real, historic locations. So every step I took was fabulous for the huge history buff in me.


I wholeheartedly agree with this. Sometimes I stop for a minute or two to appreciate all the buildings, statues and details in the world. And there is an incredible amount of detail in the game if you consider the scope of the map.


----------



## seth1911 (Nov 11, 2020)

Rahnak said:


> And fighting enemies 3 levels above you is just a pointless waste of time, because at that point you get slapped in the face by the game's level gating system and you do so little damage to enemies that fights just drag on forever.
> 
> I haven't really played enough story in Odyssey to form my opinion on that but I really liked Origins as well. I'm still in Athens/Attika region, which is a min level 15-19. I'm at 28.


Hm i dont think so, 3-4 LvL lower ist not a Problem

Im 28 too, but im in 32-36 Areas


----------



## SN2716057 (Nov 12, 2020)

Well England is much more lush, thank Odin.






Spoiler: 3 more pix
















And you can still pet animals.



Played for around 5 hours without any ctd's. Borderless could be the case?


Spoiler: Setting


----------



## Sithaer (Nov 12, 2020)

Last Serious Sam in my marathon,BFE/3:



Tbh its better/more fun than what I remembered _'or maybe cause I tried 4 since ' _, for a 9 years old game it still doesn't look that bad.

Other than this I'm playing Borderlands 3 since it had an update/paid DLC this week so I'm testing that out.

I think I'm starting to get enough of FPS games after all this, thinking on picking up Witcher 1 once I'm done with this 2 game. _'Already have it installed on GoG'_


----------



## lZKoce (Nov 12, 2020)

Titanfall2 mutliplayer/campaign for the achievements....it's just I liked the game so much. Apex legends is not my thing.


----------



## Frick (Nov 12, 2020)

Ahhzz said:


> A bit far away from you AC players, but I've been digging into Stellaris the last few days. I've been running vanilla so far, but interested to see what mods people are using to improve play. I'm not talking about stuff like the StarTrek mods, but gameplay improvement mods. Any input?



What does "improve gameplay" even mean in this context? Are you having issues with it?



rtwjunkie said:


> I did it last night.
> 
> I’m not impressed with the mountains. Odyssey’s mountains had an element of realism to them, from a distance and up close, much like Greece’s real mountains.
> 
> ...



Do you have screens of the norwegian mountains? And honestly they could have geomapped any region in Norway (at least northern norway, I've never been in the south) and make it the setting because every square meter is mindbendingly gorgeous.


----------



## xrobwx71 (Nov 12, 2020)

COD Warzone. 

I just pre-purchased COD Cold War Ultimate


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 12, 2020)

Frick said:


> Do you have screens of the norwegian mountains? And honestly they could have geomapped any region in Norway (at least northern norway, I've never been in the south) and make it the setting because every square meter is mindbendingly gorgeous


Are you asking me if I have screenshots of real mountains in Norway or the fantasy, steroid infused sharp-as-knives mountains in the game? I did spend 3 weeks backpacking accross Norway in my youth, and the mountains were indeed beautiful! They bear no likeness at all. There were a few sharp(ish), pointy ones, but certainly none that reached up with pointy tops sitting above rock-covered Trajan’s Columns.

It all feels very fantasy-like, which is disappointing for a series which has normally tried to get locations historically correct (although on a reduced size scale).


----------



## Frick (Nov 12, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> Are you asking me if I have screenshots of real mountains in Norway or the fantasy, steroid infused sharp-as-knives mountains in the game? I did soend 3 weeks backpacking accross Norway in my youth, and the mountains were indeed beautiful! They bear no likeness at all. There were a few sharp(ish), pointy ones, but certainly none that reached up with pointy tops sitting above rock-covered Trajan’s Columns.
> 
> It all feels very fantasy-like, which is disappointing for a series which has normally tried to get locations historically correct (although on a reduced size scale).



Where did you travel?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 12, 2020)

Frick said:


> Where did you travel?


From Oslo to Bergen to Trondheim and back to Oslo.  The Bergen area was my favorite.


----------



## Frick (Nov 12, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> From Oslo to Bergen to Trondheim and back to Oslo.  The Bergen area was my favorite.



Ah. Looking at this video it's exaggerated and stretched out for sure but otoh:


> None of these are mine, obviously, but I've been in the general area, and yes, it is magical.





This is getting beside the point and topic though. I honestly want to try this game based on the looks alone, which is basically why Skyrim works (for me). And also they should have just set the game in Norway and done a realistic rendering of Lofoten and it would have been golden.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 12, 2020)

Overall I’m enjoying AC: Valhalla. I don’t think it is quite up to Odyssey standards, but after 13 hours I am looking forward to seeing it through. I’ve only had one CTD since the 5 hour mark, so that’s quite an improvement.


----------



## moproblems99 (Nov 12, 2020)

Trying to decide what to fill in between now and cp2077.  HZD or Mafia Definitive.  HZD is going to run like shit.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 12, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> Trying to decide what to fill in between now and cp2077.  HZD or Mafia Definitive.  HZD is going to run like shit.




I would do Mafia Def Edition, wait for more HZD patches better gpu in the future. 

I'm still just playing an unhealthy amount of Starcraft 2 co-op with my buddy.  getting kind of bored of it now though, not enough map variety.


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 12, 2020)

I'm really into this hacking and sneaking about because you can play at your own pace if you don't feel like manic shooting.
Got back into Deus EX HR which is a very clever game and Watch Dogs 2 is also nice and sneaky.


----------



## SN2716057 (Nov 12, 2020)

Somehow I miss walking and jumping..


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 13, 2020)

SN2716057 said:


> Somehow I miss walking and jumping.


I know. I can’t just jump! WTH?

Have you figured out how to get down from these ridiculously high synchronization points? For the first time, diving is not even possible it seems. I’ve had to climb back down, which is very time-consuming. The only jumping off of heights ends up just being a legs-first jump, even into water.


----------



## moproblems99 (Nov 13, 2020)

SN2716057 said:


> Somehow I miss walking and jumping..



That's one of the things that bugs me about Ubi games.


----------



## SN2716057 (Nov 13, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> I know. I can’t just jump! WTH?
> 
> Have you figured out how to get down from these ridiculously high synchronization points? For the first time, diving is not even possible it seems. I’ve had to climb back down, which is very time-consuming. The only jumping off of heights ends up just being a legs-first jump, even into water.


No, not yet. Maybe we're missing something?

Also I can't seem so sell/drop any weapons/armor. I've been playing TW3 a lot so these kind of things starting to bug me


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 13, 2020)

SN2716057 said:


> No, not yet. Maybe we're missing something?
> 
> Also I can't seem so sell/drop any weapons/armor. I've been playing TW3 a lot so these kind of things starting to bug me


Well as recently as Origins and Odyssey I could either sell or store armor and weapons. It seems they’ve done away with that in favor of us carrying hundreds of pounds of gear we don’t use, as if it weighs nothing.


----------



## Rahnak (Nov 13, 2020)

That sounds like a nightmare inventory-wise. I read there's less weapon variety this time, but if the game drops loot as commonly as in the last two, that's still way too much to manage. You guys sure it's not just a bug?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 13, 2020)

Rahnak said:


> That sounds like a nightmare inventory-wise. I read there's less weapon variety this time, but if the game drops loot as commonly as in the last two, that's still way too much to manage. You guys sure it's not just a bug?


There is much less loot, but in a game this big it is still going to add up quickly.


----------



## SN2716057 (Nov 13, 2020)

Rahnak said:


> That sounds like a nightmare inventory-wise. I read there's less weapon variety this time, but if the game drops loot as commonly as in the last two, that's still way too much to manage. You guys sure it's not just a bug?


I hope it will be patched.


----------



## Kovoet (Nov 13, 2020)

Not played CoD since Cod but started playing Cod cold war tonight. Not bad besides the campers but enjoying it. Loving the cross platform on it


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 14, 2020)

ShurikN said:


> Def relevant for you Norse slaying chaps


That really helped a lot! I went with his recommended settings and getting 70-80FPS @1440 which is perfectly fine by me. The FPS is still pretty sporadic much like the bench but that is down to the game right now.


----------



## SN2716057 (Nov 14, 2020)

I didn't know horses could swim (in game) [I still haven't read all the tutorials]





And I've finally unlocked the leap of faith.



ShurikN said:


> Def relevant for you Norse slaying chaps


That was indeed better. Ty for posting.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 15, 2020)

SN2716057 said:


> And I've finally unlocked the leap of faith.


So now it's an unlockable. Good to know. Thanks for sharing with us!  I've taken two days off from the game. I'll be doing a few hours tonight.


----------



## metalfiber (Nov 15, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> So now it's an unlockable. Good to know. Thanks for sharing with us!  I've taken two days off from the game. I'll be doing a few hours tonight.



Close to 20hrs in and i can see most things of old getting unlocked in one form or another.


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 15, 2020)

Finished Yakuza 5. God that end fight was long.


----------



## Calmmo (Nov 15, 2020)

Dont think i can even remember the ending of 5. I guess it was too much playing 3-4-5 and 6 back to back. They all got kinda mushed together in my head.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 15, 2020)

I have established my village in England in AC Valhalla. It will be interesting to see this new concept of building up the town over time.


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 15, 2020)

Calmmo said:


> Dont think i can even remember the ending of 5. I guess it was too much playing 3-4-5 and 6 back to back. They all got kinda mushed together in my head.


Yeah those games are really intensive on the plot side  so I'm not surprised. I can't even remember how 4 ended. I do remember Kiryu getting stabbed in 3.
Hows Y6 btw? Box is pretty much always on sale but I heard that it's really limited.


----------



## Calmmo (Nov 15, 2020)

It's not bad, the new engine combat is not quite as tight as the old one and comes across as a bit easy. It's shorter than the late games on the old engine (like the huuuge 0 and 5), oh and some parts in Kamurocho are strangely missing (they weren't finished in time from what ive read). Everything is voiced too, which is good and bad. (always kinda speedread all chat in sidequests in the older games, waiting for the VO feels... sloooow)


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 15, 2020)

Every time I start up a new game now, I'm curious how the ultrawide support is.

Grim Dawn... started up on good old 1920x1080... but lo and behold

This is glorious real estate for such a game 
Time to roll another character...


----------



## Sithaer (Nov 15, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Every time I start up a new game now, I'm curious how the ultrawide support is.
> 
> Grim Dawn... started up on good old 1920x1080... but lo and behold
> 
> ...



Yup,GD is one of those games that runs just fine with UltraWide and looks great.

Its quite a gamble tho, you never know.
I've upgraded to this 2560x1080 monitor in early 2019 and the support in games is all over the place.

Some old fart games are completely fine then we have a new-ish AAA game that needs ghetto fixing like config file editing or HEX editor._ 'mainly to remove black bars, user interface can be still out of place in some games'_
Flawless Widescreen software also works with certain older games.


----------



## metalfiber (Nov 15, 2020)

I got ahead of myself in Valhalla somehow. I got to Britain with a power of 11 and at the time i didn't realise i could go back and lvl up. So i snuck around and gathered resources and found a way to lvl up quickly without fighting much. Although i did die by sht...I think that's a first for me. Now I found my way back in the land of a power of 1 with the power of over 25.


----------



## jormungand (Nov 15, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Every time I start up a new game now, I'm curious how the ultrawide support is.
> 
> Grim Dawn... started up on good old 1920x1080... but lo and behold
> 
> ...


I think that adding the info of the ultrawide support to our comments will be great, that way we can share which games have support for that aspect ratio and which dont.
And yes!! at the beginning I felt weird, skeptical looking at my monitor and playing. But know the inmersion is way greater.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 16, 2020)

metalfiber said:


> I got ahead of myself in Valhalla somehow. I got to Britain with a power of 11 and at the time i didn't realise i could go back and lvl up. So i snuck around and gathered resources and found a way to lvl up quickly without fighting much. Although i did die by sht...I think that's a first for me. Now I found my way back in the land of a power of 1 with the power of over 25.


That’s why I don’t follow a story on-rails. I explore and plunder all over the area, no matter the game.


----------



## SN2716057 (Nov 16, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> That’s why I don’t follow a story on-rails. I explore and plunder all over the area, no matter the game.


This. Currently only doing the Highpoints, and a bit of looting.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 16, 2020)

Ok, I am truly impressed with the visuals in the fens and marshlands. Just finished a raid on a camp and it is night. The fog has set in thick. We are rowing extremely slow due to the thickness of the fog.

I find it very immersive too. It reminds me of 22 years of wintertime driving into New Orleans for work. The fog down here is some of the worst I have seen, barring the UK, of all the places I have lived or travelled. The fog’s effect in this game is extremely realistic in it’s movement, the way shadows play tricks, and the way sight distance is limited without just being a white wall. Thumbs up!


----------



## Hyderz (Nov 16, 2020)

Currently playing BFV campaign 
Settings Ultra 3440x1440 Ray tracing enabled with my RTX 3090


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 16, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> That’s why I don’t follow a story on-rails. I explore and plunder all over the area, no matter the game.


I did that and ended up at the next objective before actually taking the quest, let’s just say I grabbed the horse outside rode away as fast as. I could....in hindsight I may have needed that horse...


----------



## purplekaycee (Nov 16, 2020)

Doom eternal


----------



## jormungand (Nov 16, 2020)

purplekaycee said:


> Doom eternal


waiting feels eternal!! come November steam sale!!! i need that doom before Cyberpunk 2077


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Nov 16, 2020)

AI Wars 2

A 4x RTS game. The "story" is that an AI has taken over the galaxy. You (the player) are an "insignificant" threat to the AI. As such, you're allowed to take a few planets from them and they won't bother you. But each time you take a planet, the AI-Progress bar ticks up by +20. If you destroy something interesting to them, you'll get AI-progress, etc. etc. The AI has infinite resources. As such, the name of the game is to expand while keeping that AI-progress as low as possible.

For RTS players / 4x players who are accustomed to the "expand at all costs" style of game (ie: Civ 6, Starcraft Brood War, Age of Empires), this AI Progress mechanic is a simple twist that changes the strategy in interesting ways. Obviously, making a "perimeter" of well-defended "Military planets" is a good idea, but expanding the perimeter naturally means taking on more AI Progress. You weigh the pros / cons of taking a planet: maybe its resources are too few, or the AI Progress too steep to really take over. So you end up building a lot of isolated planets to try to negate the AIP score.

Eventually, you expand to the point where the AI starts to pay attention to you, and the game suddenly switches into a "Tower Defense" style game, where an infinite swarm of enemies launch upon your defenses. While dealing with that, you're still trying to deep-strike the core of the AI to ultimately bring victory.


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 17, 2020)

Currently replaying some good ol Halo CE






Enjoying some nice EAX sound as well... even with my generic AF usb headphones. using modified .dlls that wrap hardware eax to OpenAL or something like that. got the files here... https://opencarnage.net/index.php?/...mulation-dsoal-better-then-creatives-alchemy/ 

specifically from the last post... looking back now i'm surprised how new it is! previous post was more than a year and a half ago and yet this weekend a new update lol

installation is simple enough... copy the files to the directory where the main .exe is for the game that uses EAX


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 17, 2020)

AC Valhalla is humming along. I’m loving the time in England. I’m gonna have to post some of my end of raid shots...rooves and buildings aflame, smoke filling the sky, saxons dead everywhere. Life is good!

I have 40 hours, and am power level 62. 46 of that is Way of the Raven. I’ve completed 993 kills, with 96 assassinations.

that’s it for tonight.


----------



## metalfiber (Nov 17, 2020)

I got ahead of myself again in Valhalla. I reloaded this time but i know when the "RuPaul" phase kicks in.


----------



## Khonjel (Nov 17, 2020)

Dunno what to play anymore. Bored af for the past few weeks. Unfinished games sitting in hard drive. Mostly reading japanese light novels, some online stories, youtube and forum browsing, lots and lots of forum browsing.

But finished Orwell just right now. Was sitting on it for almost a month. Man, this point and click shit hit right in the feels. I took the cowardly approach (not gonna spoil) like I would've done irl. Now karma's gonna give me irl PTSD it feels like. Fuckkk!!!!


----------



## SN2716057 (Nov 17, 2020)

Nice "restoration"





And I name thy "Roach"




The wolves couldn't reach me or roach so I had to switch between the bows to kill them.


----------



## Hyderz (Nov 17, 2020)

Now Metro Exodus at ultra 3440x1440..
Oh the shadows are amazing currently going through the two colonels.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 17, 2020)

I love the smell of a burning monastery in the morning!  





Yep, this can happen! High speed sailing and don't take the bend in the river slow enough and your mast gets caught up on a tree limb. 







Spoiler: Valhalla Pics (possible spoilers)









Fog in game










More monastery burning





He was literally complaining of a splitting headache!





I Love the Roman ruins throughout, with many dilapidated old Roman towns and run-down forts now occupied as towns and forts.  You find old Roman paved roads along major routes too. Those held up better than the old town walls did.





First sign of the Brotherhood from time of Roman Rule of Briton:





And with some frustrating searching I finally found my first of the old Brotherhood Bureaus, complete with evacuation order remaining.


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 18, 2020)

Still enjoying the sneaking about in Deus Ex HR, but the boss fights are tough, at least they were at first.


Spoiler: Second boss



The second boss keeled over after a couple of stun gun shots, which was a huge relief as I hate boss fights and she wouldn't give up.



After which, I stuffed myself with Crunchy Gnome and tinned peas.


----------



## HossHuge (Nov 18, 2020)

Time for some balls out no brain fun playing this!  She's funny BTW.


----------



## jallenlabs (Nov 18, 2020)

As an FPS fan, I of course I picked up COD CW.  Gotta say I'm not impressed compared with COD MW.  Graphics are no better, sound is no better and gameplay is well, COD, but Black Ops COD.  Its just different and in my opinion not as good.


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 18, 2020)

Well, since Cyberpunk 2077 got delayed again, I've decided to catch up on some Resident evil.
Bought all three reboots/remakes not too long ago, just got to RE3 remake.
Finished Nightmare just last night, getting ready mentally and  physically for playthough on Inferno difficulty.
Already about 1/3 through, so far so good.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 18, 2020)

Finally beat Fatalis on Monster Hunter World enough times i've made the armor set and maxed out 3 of his weapons..I would say I am a decent Fatalis hunter now lol, just Alatreon left and I think I can finally put MHW to rest.
About half way through Titanfall 2 and made a start on COD Black ops Cold Wars.


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 18, 2020)

Well, I'm on my final boss fight. The campaign was relatively easy, once you know what to do, but that part just kills me   
I think I've done it on Nightmare after 20-something attempts, but this is a whole another trick to master.
Maybe 100 more attempts before I give up.


----------



## SN2716057 (Nov 18, 2020)

A place of power..I should draw from it.


----------



## metalfiber (Nov 18, 2020)

What do you get from angry bear?...a angry testicle.


----------



## jormungand (Nov 19, 2020)

silentbogo said:


> Well, since Cyberpunk 2077 got delayed again, I've decided to catch up on some Resident evil.
> Bought all three reboots/remakes not too long ago, just got to RE3 remake.
> Finished Nightmare just last night, getting ready mentally and  physically for playthough on Inferno difficulty.
> Already about 1/3 through, so far so good.
> View attachment 176104View attachment 176103View attachment 176102


The sweet power of mods, 100%

guys , guys history repeats again.....uffff by the time i was finishing AC Origins DLCs you were talking about Odyssey, 
now im suffering again ayyyyyyyyyyy lmao. Let me finish Oddysey for Zeus!!!!! or im gonna call Barnabas to tell you stories for a whole day!!!!


----------



## windwhirl (Nov 19, 2020)

jormungand said:


> now im suffering again ayyyyyyyyyyy lmao. Let me finish Oddysey for Zeus!!!!! or im gonna call Barnabas to tell you stories for a whole day!!!!


Wait, you're on Oddysey already? I still have to finish Origins


----------



## jormungand (Nov 19, 2020)

kurosagi01 said:


> Finally beat Fatalis on Monster Hunter World enough times i've made the armor set and maxed out 3 of his weapons..I would say I am a decent Fatalis hunter now lol, just Alatreon left and I think I can finally put MHW to rest.
> About half way through Titanfall 2 and made a start on COD Black ops Cold Wars.


MHW - i need more from capcom on that, even though i hated Alatreon quest



windwhirl said:


> Wait, you're on Oddysey already? I still have to finish Origins


even though i love Odyssey, Origins has something really especial IMO plus i love Bayek character.
i wish to have the chance to test AC games and be part of the creative team, cuz even though i like the franchise there are certain thing i will change for good.
But im just dreaming lol


----------



## windwhirl (Nov 19, 2020)

jormungand said:


> i wish to have the chance to test AC games and be part of the creative team, cuz even though i like the franchise there are certain thing i will change for good.



Same thing for me, but with Star Wars games. I want lightsabers to actually cut through everything, be that the environment, the NPCs or the playable characters. And not that bs of just hitting or passing through without some good ol' dismemberment and leaving rather minimal damage. Or at least, pull a Devil May Cry and have this top-level difficulty where that happens.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 19, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> Well as recently as Origins and Odyssey I could either sell or store armor and weapons. It seems they’ve done away with that in favor of us carrying hundreds of pounds of gear we don’t use, as if it weighs nothing.



It does seem like that would break immersion a bit, I always liked having to manage my weight personally. As long as it wasn't overly tedious.


----------



## purecain (Nov 19, 2020)

Just had a night on COD WARZONE, thought id try my hand at a few matches. Apart from the teams running in opposite directions virtually every one had a hack on. 
out of 120 players I think at least 50 are cheating in every round. I managed an 8th place in solo. I always tell myself not to play this game but every now and then I get the urge to attempt a win. I dont know why I go back, the game would be excellent without cheaters. its a shame....


----------



## rustsys (Nov 19, 2020)

I'm playin Call of Duty, Assassin's Creed, Sudoku (online on https://sudokuhit.com/), GTA and Counter Strike


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 19, 2020)

purecain said:


> Just had a night on COD WARZONE, thought id try my hand at a few matches. Apart from the teams running in opposite directions virtually every one had a hack on.
> out of 120 players I think at least 50 are cheating in every round. I managed an 8th place in solo. I always tell myself not to play this game but every now and then I get the urge to attempt a win. I dont know why I go back, the game would be excellent without cheaters. its a shame....



Remarkable how Call of Duty went from a cool game to feeling and sounding exactly like the real world. Eat or be eaten, cheat or be cheated.


----------



## metalfiber (Nov 19, 2020)

Spent most of my time doing the sides, raiding and hunting for resources...


----------



## Khonjel (Nov 20, 2020)

Had Prey for a few months sitting on hard drive. Got in a giveaway. The guy was so enthusiastic about it. Giving it away to so many people. To him it was the best game ever. Google says it's like Deus Ex, first person sim or sth. I thought might as well try it. Fuck that. Horror game through and through. Uninstalled just now.

Though might as well start The Walking Dead again. Started up episode 2. Fuck the choices. Will try again later.

My quest for something to play continues.


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 20, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> My quest for something to play continues.











						Elite Dangerous | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Elite Dangerous at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 20, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> Had Prey for a few months sitting on hard drive. Got in a giveaway. The guy was so enthusiastic about it. Giving it away to so many people. To him it was the best game ever. Google says it's like Deus Ex, first person sim or sth. I thought might as well try it. Fuck that. Horror game through and through. Uninstalled just now.
> 
> Though might as well start The Walking Dead again. Started up episode 2. Fuck the choices. Will try again later.
> 
> My quest for something to play continues.


I am not a big horror fan.  I literally do not finish horror games because I get creeped out too much.  Prey really is not a horror game. I finished it. Prey is really just 
Science Fiction. It's also pretty good and worth giving another try to!


----------



## Frick (Nov 20, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> My quest for something to play continues.



Rimworld!

Or System Shock 2.


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 20, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> I thought might as well try it. Fuck that. Horror game through and through. Uninstalled just now.


Horror? I've played through several times, and the only horror I've encountered, is Mooncrash bad RNG and bugs. Just play past the first 10 minutes or so, it only starts with a premise of a typical space horror, but it's actually not


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 20, 2020)

I am at about 75 hours in AC: Valhalla and only 23% complete.  Apparently I am a complete murdering Viking sociopath with 1,900 or so kills.  

OK boys, back to the longboat! This monastery has been trashed.








Spoiler: Valhalla screens. Possible spoilers



Thanks for sharing your things. We appreciate your hospitality!





Lunden found on a foggy evening.





Lundinium Bureau, vacated for 400 years found!










Oh really?  Our army would like a few words with you!





Next follows a pretty decent, large-scale battle. I got to lead the battering ram team.





I named my white wolf Mouse. 





A little sunset fishing.  The fishing thing in Valhalla is actually pretty fun.  You need some good patience sometime!


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 20, 2020)

So this was announced yesterday:


----------



## SN2716057 (Nov 20, 2020)

I found it at last!






Spoiler: 1 more













Chomiq said:


> So this was announced yesterday:


I'm mildly ecstatic. They could just give agent 47 an English accent and be done with it


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 20, 2020)

Man I don’t know what I was thinking. I just raided Dover Castle from the sea in AC Valhalla. That’s me and my 12 man longboat raiding party. Fighting through tunnels up to the massive fortress, always pressing upward. We were outnumbered more than 5 or 6 times, and it just went on for nearly 30 minutes. My finger was as sore as their arms were from swinging axes and hammers!  Finally I just blew the horn and said “back to the boat, boys!”

Super fun. I recommend you take on huge odds like that as well as being only power level 120 in a 160 area!


----------



## SN2716057 (Nov 21, 2020)

Déjà vu


----------



## metalfiber (Nov 21, 2020)

Chasing down orlog players...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 21, 2020)

In AC Valhalla still, and only 28% complete.  I like that good combos or series of successive hits gets you a good finishing move in it.  This may be my favorite finish, with the enemy battle axe buried in his own head.


----------



## seth1911 (Nov 21, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> So this was announced yesterday:


IOI, interessting after Hitman in Episodes and Hitman 2 now 007 and Hitman 3.
I think they will do a good job 

EA, Ubisoft and Activision just sucks nowdays


----------



## SN2716057 (Nov 21, 2020)

I found the best crew mate.







rtwjunkie said:


> In AC Valhalla still, and only 28% complete.  I like that good combos or series of successive hits gets you a good finishing move in it.  This may be my favorite finish, with the enemy battle axe buried in his own head.



Not the axes to armpit / chest finisher?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 22, 2020)

SN2716057 said:


> I found the best crew mate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got the cat!

Oh there’s a bunch of finishes, but that axe to the head was the first time I saw it.


----------



## windwhirl (Nov 22, 2020)

It's sort of no longer playing, because I just finished, but I spent a while with The Uncertain: Light at the End. 

It wasn't bad, but there isn't much to write home about. There are also a few bugs here and there, mostly relating to audio clips that play out of sync or don't play at all and devs could have spent a bit more time giving characters more expressive faces.

That aside, there were a few nice references to other media or even real-life stuff, so it's something, I guess


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 22, 2020)

now that I have a computer that can finally run it, I am playing Total War Warhammer just the 1st one campaign for now... after that then Total War Troy I got free on Epic Game Store.


----------



## Khonjel (Nov 22, 2020)

ne6togadno said:


> Elite Dangerous | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
> 
> 
> Download and play Elite Dangerous at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!
> ...


You know what... I just might try it. I don't know what you do in these games though.


rtwjunkie said:


> I am not a big horror fan.  I literally do not finish horror games because I get creeped out too much.  Prey really is not a horror game. I finished it. Prey is really just
> Science Fiction. It's also pretty good and worth giving another try to!





silentbogo said:


> Horror? I've played through several times, and the only horror I've encountered, is Mooncrash bad RNG and bugs. Just play past the first 10 minutes or so, it only starts with a premise of a typical space horror, but it's actually not


The ambient sound is creepy af. And I just got slaughtered by a phantom or sth. Not to mention so many fucking dead bodies. Usually I explore almost every nook and cranny of the games I play.
The only games where I don't are either stealth games where I wannna do a clean run (no detection, no kill) or horror games where I'm too scared to even finish the levels. Prey is giving me horror vibes. Fuck that.


Frick said:


> Rimworld!
> 
> Or System Shock 2.


Sadly I'm a picky eater and a picky gamer. I'm too old (or at least I consider myself to be) to learn the nuances of "complicated" games like 4X turn, grand strategy, RTS, base-building, platformer, management etc.

As for System Shock, I'm putting it in my wishlist for now.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Nov 22, 2020)

just started No Mans Sky VR, its a colourful game for sure, loads of building and space traveling , its quite hard on me old gtx1080 but lowered a few settings and its running good and looking good.


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 23, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> You know what... I just might try it. I don't know what you do in these games though.


it's like gta in space.
fly ship. get missions, do what mission requires. kill whoever try to stop you. deliver the mission and get the money. get better gear. take harder mission.
rinse and repeat.


----------



## DR4G00N (Nov 23, 2020)

Started on Halo 4, didn't realize until today that it was out. The beginning missions when fighting the covenant was fun. After running into the promethean knight's for the first time the game got much less enjoyable. The weapons you get in that area are practically useless because they're slow or run out of ammo immediately.
Now it's turned into a grind which I'm not really a fan of.


----------



## jormungand (Nov 23, 2020)

Yeah !! sweet graphics, i love when they do this to the mythology side. Even though i think that they should have gone wayy more flamboyant, elegant and colossal making
 the buildings and constructions its Greek mythology!!! you dont go cheap!!!!!! throw everything your imagination has, more!! more!!!

I found Origins Mythology well balanced and beautiful, this one feels just ...ok imo.
Even though i just started.



Spoiler


----------



## copenhagen69 (Nov 23, 2020)

I just picked of Battlefield V ... yes a few years late, but loved BF2 and still play it from time to time. Figure why not grab BF4 now. Might pick up the new COD as well .. not sure though.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 23, 2020)

jormungand said:


> Yeah !! sweet graphics, i love when they do this to the mythology side. Even though i think that they should have gone wayy more flamboyant, elegant and colossal making
> the buildings and constructions its Greek mythology!!! you dont go cheap!!!!!! throw everything your imagination has, more!! more!!!
> 
> I found Origins Mythology well balanced and beautiful, this one feels just ...ok imo.
> ...


They actually went to extraordinary lengths to make it historically accurate as things were during the Pelopanesian War, as well as accurately portray known buidings of the time and prior.  They left mythology to be explained as Isu constructs, such as The Minotaur.


----------



## RealKGB (Nov 23, 2020)

Homework.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 23, 2020)

The Original: Rome: Total War....


----------



## NoJuan999 (Nov 23, 2020)

I just grabbed BloodRayne Terminal Cut and BloodRayne 2 Terminal Cut.
I am looking forward to some nostalgic gaming sessions.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 23, 2020)

NoJuan999 said:


> I just grabbed BloodRayne Terminal Cut and BloodRayne 2 Terminal Cut.
> I am looking forward to some nostalgic gaming sessions.


Did they do a good job? I heard the UI is a little off on the screen, but not much else.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 23, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> So this was announced yesterday:



My first thought was 'OMG another GoldenEye'

But I think we all know that won't be coming back... four player split screen? The days



xtreemchaos said:


> just started No Mans Sky VR, its a colourful game for sure, loads of building and space traveling , its quite hard on me old gtx1080 but lowered a few settings and its running good and looking good.



Check out modding for it. Quite a few quality of life things to pick up. Including ways to remove grind. Because grind, you shall.

I recently sank another few dozen hours into it. Great game to lose time in, just don't have too much of an idea of purpose. Make it on the fly. Its in a good place now too wrt content.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Nov 23, 2020)

battlefield V ... trying to learn the maps and positioning is always a beating at first lol


----------



## NoJuan999 (Nov 23, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> Did they do a good job? I heard the UI is a little off on the screen, but not much else.


They play well on Win 10, I have only tested 1 mission on each game so far.
The graphics are obviously dated, very similar to original as far as I can tell.
As for the UI, both look fine on my 1080p monitor.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 23, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> My first thought was 'OMG another GoldenEye'
> 
> But I think we all know that won't be coming back... four player split screen? The days


Oh WOW would I LOVE to see a remake of the original GoldenEye! Full and complete remaster... But yeah, Microsoft. Even if they green-lit such a thing, they would screw it up..


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 23, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Oh WOW would I LOVE to see a remake of the original GoldenEye! Full and complete remaster... But yeah, Microsoft. Even if the green-lit such a thing, they would screw it up..



GoldenEye VR.... insta system seller.

Why is this not done yet


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 23, 2020)

Leaving a game for weeks or months and then going back to it usually results in more success, for me anyway.
I had stopped playing Mirror's Edge Catalyst ages ago because I simply couldn't master some of the moves - same with Mirror's Edge - which can be frustrating, dying every few seconds.
Still, Faith has had a complete makeover and in the second game, you're never stuck for Parkour missions and both games really make you think first before you jump.


----------



## moproblems99 (Nov 23, 2020)

Mafia Definitive Edition runs like shit on a Vega56.



copenhagen69 said:


> loved BF2



Everything else has been a let down since.


----------



## seth1911 (Nov 23, 2020)

_Elite Dangerous, nope. No Mans Sky

I tried to figure out the handling in ED with mouse and Keyboard, i never saw a sicker control in any game
(Flight Simulator is a easy step against ED with mouse and keyboard)_


----------



## copenhagen69 (Nov 23, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> Everything else has been a let down since.



I bought BF V last night just to try it out and it is not horrible, but just doesnt have the same feel as BF2. The maps are feel massive and hard to find more than a couple guys at a time. Or there is just so much dang smoke you cant see anything. Like in the subway level whatever that is called.


----------



## Sithaer (Nov 23, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Leaving a game for weeks or months and then going back to it usually results in more success, for me anyway.
> I had stopped playing Mirror's Edge Catalyst ages ago because I simply couldn't master some of the moves - same with Mirror's Edge - which can be frustrating, dying every few seconds.
> Still, Faith has had a complete makeover and in the second game, you're never stuck for Parkour missions and both games really make you think first before you jump.
> 
> View attachment 176746 View attachment 176747



I also want to re play Catalyst one day, last time I finished the game I still had my i 3 4160 and that experience wasn't exactly the best just doable.

First game I've re played not too long ago, took me a while to get it work with 21:9 ratio but it was worth it.
Fun games in overall and it puts me out of my usual games comfort zone.

O ye and I love the art/graphical design in those games, so clean and modern looking.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 24, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Leaving a game for weeks or months and then going back to it usually results in more success, for me anyway.
> I had stopped playing Mirror's Edge Catalyst ages ago because I simply couldn't master some of the moves - same with Mirror's Edge - which can be frustrating, dying every few seconds.
> Still, Faith has had a complete makeover and in the second game, you're never stuck for Parkour missions and both games really make you think first before you jump.
> 
> View attachment 176746 View attachment 176747


It was the same for me. I had to go back and do Mirror’s Edge after about two years and suddenly I could do many of the necessary jumps and moves.

That in turn helped me go back and play Dying Light (and in turn discover it is one of my Top 10 games). I had given up on Dying Light parkour moves after the 1st day. But thanks to retrying Mirror’s Edge I did well.


----------



## windwhirl (Nov 25, 2020)

I keep going with Devil May Cry 3..
It took me like fifteen tries, but at last! I have defeated the electric nymph of the underworld opera house. Creepy witch.

Less rushing, more patience did the trick.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Nov 25, 2020)

Just starting Horizon Zero Dawn from GoG.



I'm really looking forward to more of these 'console' games coming to PC.  Controllers and I just don't get along.


----------



## Kursah (Nov 25, 2020)

Been playing some Elite Dangerous with my son, he got me back into it after taking an almost two-year break. Still looks great, till sounds amazing, flight model still feels good enough, even with KB & Mouse with my old trusty control scheme. Looking forward to Odyssey. Glad Horizon got baked into standard game release for those that didn't have it. 

Been splitting my remaining play time between Interstellar Space: Genesis and Command & Conquer Remastered Collection, C&C95, GDI campaign playthru. Thoroughly enjoying both for my strategy fix.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Nov 25, 2020)

Kursah said:


> Command & Conquer Remastered Collection, C&C95,




How is C&C Remastered? That was my first game on the PC I played hours and hours. Such a great game.


----------



## Khonjel (Nov 25, 2020)

Tried Elite Dangerous. Couldn't get past the tutorial. Nauseating. Will try again after checking some tutorial/guide later.

In the meantime trying out Assassins Creed Syndicate. Never finished it. Although I bought it and then returned it years ago. Guess Epic gave it away since it was in the library.


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 25, 2020)

Playing Catherine: Full Body. I like it, it's different. So far I'm going with classic puzzles since I haven't played the original. I might give remix puzzles a go on a second run (which I expect because there are multiple endings).

I tried to give Horizon Zero Dawn another try but I'm just tired of open world at this point. Fetch quests don't really help.


----------



## Kursah (Nov 25, 2020)

copenhagen69 said:


> How is C&C Remastered? That was my first game on the PC I played hours and hours. Such a great game.



C&C95 was my first RTS back in the day. I played the demo and then bought the game on CD, it was amazing. The new one is equally amazing IMHO. Updated graphics are nice, having some zoom is great, being able to switch to classic graphics on the fly is awesome and works great. I catch myself in the classic graphics mode the most lol. Both C&C95 and Red Alert remastered are pretty damn solid. 

I absolutely recommend it if you're a C&C or RA fan. I do keep hoping that Tiberian Sun is up next. But I keep playing the CNCNet.org version that includes the campaigns and videos, it really works great overall with the exception of my old gaming laptop that has Intel and NV GPU's, it works but I have some intermittent flashing issues with the TS renderer patch.

Back to remastered, this one is solid, I can appreciate what they accomplished using AI for the FMV's too, considering most were 320x240 or 640x480 resolution. The graphics updates are nice and clean too, the extra detail is great but it still feels like classic C&C. The gameplay is exactly what you'd expect, but also they allow the ability to customize controls so I've implemented WASD panning and that works excellent. I don't use hotkeys for unit/buildings, I'm also not an RTS pro by any means. I play casually for fun, and I've already gotten my money's worth out of it. So, I say get it!


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 25, 2020)

I remember playing C&C when it first came out, was serving in the Middle East, me and my neighbour in the apartment next door used to connect via a 30m LAN cable and play against each other ….... very happy gaming times!


----------



## stuartb04 (Nov 25, 2020)

Back to the Destiny 2 grind.
It really is a good looking game.
The new Expansion isnt bad either.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 25, 2020)

Destiny 2 is really pretty. I just can't get into it. They made it too complex, I really like simple designs in games, I got lost several times in the main city hub trying to find my quest giver in Destiny 2 and was just like no thanks...

EA Play 12 month subscription is $29.99... Squadrons will eventually be added to it, Jedi Force is already on that list... and many other games that interest me... killer deal for $29.99 for 1 year... so I think I will do that and start up Jedi Force.


----------



## metalfiber (Nov 26, 2020)

A 4.3GB update of Valhalla on the 26th. I turned off the auto update and backed up the game folder just incase it messes everything up. Everything is working fine for me...so a far as i'm concerned it can only mess things up.


----------



## Sensates (Nov 26, 2020)

Football Manager + podcast.

Until Cyberpunk release I just don't know what to play anymore.. Are the Borderlands 3 DLC worth it?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 26, 2020)

metalfiber said:


> A 4.3GB update of Valhalla on the 26th. I turned off the auto update and backed up the game folder just incase it messes everything up. Everything is working fine for me...so a far as i'm concerned it can only mess things up.


Nah, one of the fixes is eliminating the corrupted saves. Currently as is it is not acceptable.  There have never before been corrupted saves in an AC game.  

There are quite a few good updates as well with combat and questing, as well as it being illegal to steal. I like that. Overall, it’s been a long time coming.


----------



## metalfiber (Nov 26, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> Nah, one of the fixes is eliminating the corrupted saves. Currently as is it is not acceptable.  There have never before been corrupted saves in an AC game.
> 
> There are quite a few good updates as well with combat and questing, as well as it being illegal to steal. I like that. Overall, it’s been a long time coming.



Yep, i'll give it whirl. I've not been able to pickpocket anything and i can't get into Hildesvini's Crag...but i did backup everything including the config/save folder.


----------



## SN2716057 (Nov 26, 2020)

I can't finish the mission giving by the roman dude where you have to travel to Lunden to buy some artifact. The dude just stands there and nothing, no questions. Hopefully this update fixes that.



Also went back to Satisfactory, just to see if it still runs (and it does).


----------



## Sithaer (Nov 26, 2020)

Sensates said:


> Football Manager + podcast.
> 
> Until Cyberpunk release I just don't know what to play anymore.. Are the Borderlands 3 DLC worth it?



If you mean the latest paid content with the Arm's Race and the new skill trees.

It kept me busy for a week+ or so until I got most of the stuff I wanted from Arm's race, it can be fun but also a bit annoying at times since its very random.
Some of those Arm's race exclusive Legendaries are really strong like the Ion Cannon.

Also this mode is better with at least 1 person who knows what to do, you can solo it just fine but its clearly easier/faster with someone.
Since the game's relase this was the first time I played  in a party with a friend.

With the new skill trees I made slight changes to my existing builds so that wasn't useless either.

I'm more or less done with the game atm cause both of my Amara+Moze can solo anything in the game currently, including True Takedowns.
Might start a Zane sometime next year.

Can't really tell you if its worth it or not, for me the skill trees alone worth it since I like to mess around with different builds.
That and I'm a fan of the serie so I will buy anything anyway. _'within reasonable limits ofc'_


----------



## Sovsefanden (Nov 26, 2020)

COD Warzone. Having a blast. Loves plunder mode, so fast paced compared to BR.

Soon; Cyberpunk 2077 in Full Ray Tracing Glory + DLSS. Can't wait to see how it looks maxed out in 1440p using my 3080 OC.


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 26, 2020)

I've become unexpectedly hooked on Mirror's Edge, more for the challenge of doing those tricky jumps and working out which routes to follow. The game really draws you in and is as fresh today as it was in 2009, which is saying something. I've now started the last level, The Shard and I'm already stuck, but having fun thinking it out.
Catalyst is even more beautiful to look at, but not if you suffer from vertigo.
Although not an FPS, the times you have to gunfight have to be thought out because the odds are always stacked against you at first sight, but very satisfying when accomplished. To me, that's the mark of a good game.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 26, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> I've become unexpectedly hooked on Mirror's Edge, more for the challenge of doing those tricky jumps and working out which routes to follow. The game really draws you in and is as fresh today as it was in 2009, which is saying something. I've now started the last level, The Shard and I'm already stuck, but having fun thinking it out.
> Catalyst is even more beautiful to look at, but not if you suffer from vertigo.
> Although not an FPS, the times you have to gunfight have to be thought out because the odds are always stacked against you at first sight, but very satisfying when accomplished. To me, that's the mark of a good game.
> View attachment 177052 View attachment 177053 View attachment 177055



ME is a very underrated game. If you can get into the free run/parkour vibe and flow with the controls its fantastic. If you don't feel that, its torture. A controller definitely helps here, I had a better experience on the console than on the PC, but I played the PC after knowing what's what, so it was doable.


----------



## stuartb04 (Nov 26, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> Destiny 2 is really pretty. I just can't get into it. They made it too complex, I really like simple designs in games, I got lost several times in the main city hub trying to find my quest giver in Destiny 2 and was just like no thanks...
> 
> EA Play 12 month subscription is $29.99... Squadrons will eventually be added to it, Jedi Force is already on that list... and many other games that interest me... killer deal for $29.99 for 1 year... so I think I will do that and start up Jedi Force.


Yea it can be quite complex at times.
Even now from playing Destiny 1 i still get confused with the system.
But in the end its defo worth it.
playing with friends who know the game helps


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 26, 2020)

Apex Legends, carrying the team...


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 26, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> ME is a very underrated game. If you can get into the free run/parkour vibe and flow with the controls its fantastic. If you don't feel that, its torture. A controller definitely helps here, I had a better experience on the console than on the PC, but I played the PC after knowing what's what, so it was doable.


Nicely put and yes, it's definitely worth another play-through because I think I may have got the hang of the moves now, especially changing the 180 degree flip to middle mouse button for those tricky jumps.
Extremely underrated, but I'm glad I left it for a while because I'd become very frustrated previously.


----------



## Kovoet (Nov 26, 2020)

Really enjoying playing Cod again. Not played it since modern warfare. Enjoying the new cold war


----------



## Sithaer (Nov 27, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> ME is a very underrated game. If you can get into the free run/parkour vibe and flow with the controls its fantastic. If you don't feel that, its torture. A controller definitely helps here, I had a better experience on the console than on the PC, but I played the PC after knowing what's what, so it was doable.



I can't imagine playing ME with a controller, would most likely make me smash it into the monitor.  _'I never owned a console so controllers still feel alien to me even tho I'm learning to use it in slow paced games'_

2 times the first game and once the second, all with keyboard+mouse and it felt completely normal to me.
I remember being on Ventrilo when the first game came out and all of my friends played the game, we were all complaining cause we were all stuck at different parts but it was fun.

Now when I re played the game recently-ish it actually felt a lot easier than what I remembered, the tricky jumps that is. _'did not get stuck anywhere for too long' _


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Nov 27, 2020)

I just bought Star wars Battlefront 2 (2017) ((Loved the 2005 one) and mirrors edge catalyst (also loving the og)


----------



## metalfiber (Nov 27, 2020)

Wear a mask or she'll tear off your balls!





or wear a jockstrap....


Spoiler


----------



## Sovsefanden (Nov 27, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Apex Legends, carrying the team...
> 
> View attachment 177114


Looks like you got respawned 2 times by your team


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 27, 2020)

Sovsefanden said:


> Looks like you got respawned 2 times by your team


No, I respawned the team. I guess you haven't played Apex?


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 27, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Nicely put and yes, it's definitely worth another play-through because I think I may have got the hang of the moves now, especially changing the 180 degree flip to middle mouse button for those tricky jumps.
> Extremely underrated, but I'm glad I left it for a while because I'd become very frustrated previously.



180 flip is like a jump button in this game. Is middle mouse even accessible and fast enough? I used something like Q, F, you know, the 'interact' keys. you tend to end up spamming.

My response on the middle mouse button is like 2-3x slower than any other button switch


----------



## Sovsefanden (Nov 27, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> No, I respawned the team. I guess you haven't played Apex?



Yeah and often hit 20+ kills and 4k+ dmg back then

Maybe I should come back and dominate


----------



## Khonjel (Nov 27, 2020)

Damn! SuperHOT is awesome or dare I say SUPER HOT xD

Here's my Killterest profile. I don't know if you're supposed to upload every level or not but hey since they're not asking for money, I might as well.

Even playing the non-VR is nauseating I don't even start to comprehend what the VR peeps might be feeling while they played this game.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 27, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> Damn! SuperHOT is awesome or dare I say SUPER HOT xD
> 
> Here's my Killterest profile. I don't know if you're supposed to upload every level or not but hey since they're not asking for money, I might as well.


Did you get new one? It was free if you had the first one on Steam , I’ve  actually not tried it myself


----------



## Khonjel (Nov 27, 2020)

INSTG8R said:


> Did you get new one? It was free if you had the first one on Steam , I’ve  actually not tried it myself


I got it when Epic was giving it away. Downloaded and installed AC: Syndicate, Tacoma and Superhot yesterday since they looked interesting.


----------



## jormungand (Nov 27, 2020)

Got Doom Eternal+dlcs from steam $29 ayyyyyyy
Downloading atm, now im gonna be switching btw AC Odyssey and Doom till Cyberpunk comes.



rtwjunkie said:


> They actually went to extraordinary lengths to make it historically accurate as things were during the Pelopanesian War, as well as accurately portray known buidings of the time and prior.  They left mythology to be explained as Isu constructs, such as The Minotaur.


Well getting to Persephone city made my mind change. Thats what i wanted to see. Even though is Isu tech the beauty in architecture in a “gods” place is something that cant be ignored to put there IMO.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 27, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> I got it when Epic was giving it away. Downloaded and installed AC: Syndicate, Tacoma and Superhot yesterday since they looked interesting.


Tacoma is pretty good!


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 27, 2020)

Sovsefanden said:


> Yeah and often hit 20+ kills and 4k+ dmg back then
> 
> Maybe I should come back and dominate


Right... So that's why you said that I got respawned twice...


----------



## SN2716057 (Nov 27, 2020)

More Satisfactory. It seems I never build the oil refineries. Not gonna do the math needed to run at 100% efficiency ..for now. Just relaxing, enjoying the view, and trying not getting killed.


----------



## Cvrk (Nov 27, 2020)

The struggle to get this. I purchased a 5700 XT...cuz 6800 XT is nowhere in stock and got Godfall on free bundle. After the first 5700xT was broken from Asrock and had to return and got a replacement from Saphire. 
The performance on the card is mediocre. As for Godfall even worst. 

Can't say I would recommend Godfall (or the graphics card). It looks bad, it hurts your eyes. They just added saturation to the colors. Performance for all the explosions of light that happen around you every second is kinda bad. 
As for the game: no story, and farming simulator. The combat is not souls - like. And some enemies have insane hit boxes. 3 maps, where you get random quests and enemies that spawn in the same exact place always. Killed them once, go back and kill them 100 more times. 
Won't let you progress if you don't have a certain level...so i guess your stuck farming until you hit the level to progress further. 
It has co-op for up to 3 players. You can easily play at the highest difficulty, no problem. 
You will get a solid 10 hours worth of gameplay and if you play it with a friend at least you can talk to somebody while you kill random mobs. If 60EUR is a good value for 10 hours, you are the judge.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 27, 2020)

Been playing return to castle wolfenstein


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 27, 2020)

I’ve got over 100 hours in AC Valhalla. Patch 1.04 was released yesterday.  Nearly everything it said it would do... has been a mirage.

When you fight Zealots, they used to suck down healing potions right in front of you, making them nearly a 30 minute chore to kill. 1.04 was to eliminate that and make them wait until away from your field of view. I met two yesterday post-patch. Both broke out the bottle while in combat and guzzled it down, complete with swallowing sounds.

1.04 was supposed to eliminate the corrupt data saves. Judging by the Ubi forums, it doubled the corrupt saves.

Game crashes happened randomly, whether hard freezes or CTD, with no one event triggering them. Some have said by removing the current “game ready” driver they have eliminated the crashes.  Apparently the patch didn’t fix the crashes. You all know me,I’ve always advocated against the game ready driver concept, staying 2 to 3 versions behind. Normally I am the one who never has problems while thousands of people complain. This one time I did the latest driver, coincidence? Maybe. Maybe not.

I’ve had all the above problems in abundance. I’ve kept playing though because it is fun.  However, for those that don’t have it, you may want to wait, because whatever studio worked on Valhalla doesn’t seem to have much technical prowess.

Ok, back to England for more Valhalla. I’ll put a few more screens up by tomorrow.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Nov 28, 2020)

Cvrk said:


> View attachment 177242
> 
> View attachment 177243
> 
> ...




good to know!! 

Also, what app is showing the CPU/GPU in the corner?


----------



## jaggerwild (Nov 28, 2020)

Just wanted to chime back in, I think it was this thread or a similar one got me wanting "Dying light" took me a while to find an un opened copy. Sense the first one i purchased was no good the guy gave me for free the add on games, I must say I been hooked every sense!!! Now I just got hell Blade and a few other add ons, Very happy with this 2016 game. I might one day look at the newer version of it, but the first version is still being updated and supported so I have no reason.............307 hours in, oh im down loading the multi player "Bad Blood".


----------



## Devil-Walker (Nov 28, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> I’ve got over 100 hours in AC Valhalla. Patch 1.04 was released yesterday.  Nearly everything it said it would do... has been a mirage.
> 
> When you fight Zealots, they used to suck down healing potions right in front of you, making them nearly a 30 minute chore to kill. 1.04 was to eliminate that and make them wait until away from your field of view. I met two yesterday post-patch. Both broke out the bottle while in combat and guzzled it down, complete with swallowing sounds.
> 
> ...


I also been playing Valhalla, man it runs terrible on pc for me even on a 1080ti, it runs perfectly on my Xbox series x at 4k 120hz hdr10. I got about 40hrs in the game so far, I been taking my time and I really like it so far, I do miss the thransmog system from odyssey where you could change the look of the armor equipped.


----------



## robot zombie (Nov 28, 2020)

I learned something new in Metro Exodus today. When you're sneaking up through the cultists bridge to leave the Volga, there's a point where you can get every guard that sees you to surrender without fighting any of them.

I usually just sneak past as quickly as possible, grabbing some loot where I can. But this time I wanted to see if I could knock out every cultist, on the lower level, at least. It was going well. I cleared the 4 or 5 enemies out of the first passage with can tosses and it seemed to go smoothly. The passage is divided and the two on the second half almost spotted me, but I got around and got them before weapons came back out.

After that, I snuck around the right side to the second section of the bottom level, where the elevator is. Peeped the main passageway to my left and saw 3 guards. Didn't register that they saw me, but they did.

And the reason they didn't register as seeing me was because... they never even tried to attack me. One of them was shouting to surrender. He was telling them I wasn't the enemy I seemed to be and wouldn't hurt them. From then on, I strolled right through. They had even dropped their weapons for me to loot. I never fired a shot, never even got spotted doing anything up until that moment.

I wonder if choices you make at the church factor in. If you listen to the chatter, you can hear this same group talking about your escapades at the church. For me, they described Artyom as disappearing. I wonder what they'd say if I had massacred the guards at the church. Could my gracious head-bludgeoning of every single guard in the church be why they chose to surrender and not fight? They decided I was a nice guy for only giving a good dozen of their buddies concussions?

As far as I can tell, only the one group of guards in front of the elevator will do that. I failed the first part twice and got shot both times. And once you go up the elevator where they're having a little mass, you will be shot on sight.

Interesting detail. I guess there's more to the moral system in this game than it may seem. How many other little things like that might there be? Or was that voice Duke bailing me out from the shadows? I never see anybody mentioning things like this.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 28, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> I’ve got over 100 hours in AC Valhalla. Patch 1.04 was released yesterday.  Nearly everything it said it would do... has been a mirage.
> 
> When you fight Zealots, they used to suck down healing potions right in front of you, making them nearly a 30 minute chore to kill. 1.04 was to eliminate that and make them wait until away from your field of view. I met two yesterday post-patch. Both broke out the bottle while in combat and guzzled it down, complete with swallowing sounds.
> 
> ...




Please report these issues to the devs.  more patches will be incoming, it helps them as much as it helps us


and on topic:

I started of Jedi Fallen Order... GORGEOUS GAME  wow... so beautiful maxed out...  i have been playing 3 hours straight, I haven't done this with a game for ages where I don't want to shut off... usually I have fun and shut off, this one I can't shut off I am enjoying it so much... and I am not even a huge star wars fan.  this is just a very well designed game.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 28, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> I learned something new in Metro Exodus today. When you're sneaking up through the cultists bridge to leave the Volga, there's a point where you can get every guard that sees you to surrender without fighting any of them.
> 
> I usually just sneak past as quickly as possible, grabbing some loot where I can. But this time I wanted to see if I could knock out every cultist, on the lower level, at least. It was going well. I cleared the 4 or 5 enemies out of the first passage with can tosses and it seemed to go smoothly. The passage is divided and the two on the second half almost spotted me, but I got around and got them before weapons came back out.
> 
> ...


It’s interesting you bring this up. I’ve played lights out killing every crazy at the church, as well as a non-violent approach. They absolutely do remember how you treated them when you get to the bridge, and act accordingly.



lynx29 said:


> Please report these issues to the devs. more patches will be incoming, it helps them as much as it helps us


Already done my friend. Along with about 10,000 other players who have submitted.


----------



## robot zombie (Nov 28, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> It’s interesting you bring this up. I’ve played lights out killing every crazy at the church, as well as a non-violent approach. They absolutely do remember how you treated them when you get to the bridge, and act accordingly.


I guess it just wasn't as obvious as some of the other choices. I'm betting most never catch it. It makes sense - I freed the guy at the electrical tower and helped Simon. I met the randos at the church and didn't hurt them. So for all they knew I wasn't after them and helped when I could. Never mind the fact that I killed their god (though I'm betting that was a blessing for some of them.) But it seemed like they'd still attack on sight, no matter what. I thought the karma only affected Duke's outcome fork. Knowing the pacifism is really a thing, I see kind of a missed opportunity. Maybe if you took the violent route the bandits would respect you and let you by the regions they controlled, or something like that.

Same deal in the Caspian with Saul and his boys. Maybe he could've had some sway to make an encampment or two on the lighthouse side passive towards you. Maybe it lets you save the slave making a last stand way out by the old Kazakhstani village. You could work with the bandits to bring him back down to earth. Or maybe Saul's people command the slaves guarding the 'scenic' entrance to the Baron's stronghold. I think that's more interesting than the revolver upgrade you shouldn't have missed on the Volga (cmon, it's a survival-style looter-shooter and you're not gonna go looking in such an obvious POI? ) For real though, all that you get for sparing the man is a duplicate upgrade that basically amounts to a fistful of BB's for your Tikhar? And hey, Baron is worried there will be a loss of influence. So maybe if you kill enough bandits on the side locations it turns out some tribals/fighter-slaves heard of you and look the other way, making it easier to spare them. They could revolt and help you kill some of their masters on the way up to the tower.

Maybe in the forest a couple of the children help you find a side path to the camp if you don't fight them, out of respect for your unexpected kindness and resourcefulness - or you could save the ones held-up by the bandits and they would help you fight them off. Or maybe if you brutalize them, some won't even fight you, having gotten the reality check that they're not in summer camp anymore and you're not like the guys they usually spook with corpse scarecrows and traps. What about that bandit you save? Where are his buddies? Maybe he has some very needed supplies back with them that he can share with you, having lost materials for crafting the usual stuff.

I hope they'll continue to play with the moral system. Listening to the dev tapes on NG+ I think they were content to simply get the kinks out of simpler decision trees stretching across their new, more open-world model. But I think it would be cool to see that expand to give the smaller decisions more nuanced impact, given that the next arc seems like it might be about building a new society above ground. Something like that would have many more opportunities for classic apocalyptic RPG decision strategy elements.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 28, 2020)

Cvrk said:


> View attachment 177242
> 
> View attachment 177243
> 
> ...


I’m pretty much chocking that game uo to being a glorified tech demo...



rtwjunkie said:


> It’s interesting you bring this up. I’ve played lights out killing every crazy at the church, as well as a non-violent approach. They absolutely do remember how you treated them when you get to the bridge, and act accordingly.
> 
> 
> Already done my friend. Along with about 10,000 other players who have submitted.


I’ve just been playing it in little spurts. Im still in Norway(my home and they actually mention Stavanger which is my “city”) but I’m glad I’m taking my time hearing about these glaring bugs


----------



## windwhirl (Nov 28, 2020)

DMC3: Vergil has been defeated, but considering that he seems like a relevant character in the following games, I get the feeling that I will fight him again before the game ends. Surprisingly, he only took me three tries. 




Now I have to find my way through the maze the tower has become...



rtwjunkie said:


> Already done my friend. Along with about 10,000 other players who have submitted.


The issue may be widespread to older AC games, perhaps? The other day I tried to launch Origins and it just crashed every time. 

Speaking of game issues in general, I had been wanting to try State of Decay 2, but the game would simply not launch... I just didn't want to bother troubleshooting it anymore than I already had, and considering that a guy on the Steam discussion page who apparently managed to get it working had to mess with the processor core config in his system, I said "Screw it, time for a refund."


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 28, 2020)

Mirror's Edge Catalyst keeping up with fashion trends in 2016.


----------



## Sithaer (Nov 28, 2020)

Started Witcher 1 as planned,also installed Rise of the White Wolf mod cause a friend suggested it.


Game/combat system will need some time to get used to after Witcher 3 but I'm kinda curious about the story and whatnot so its fine.

+As a side game I'm playing season 22 in Diablo 3 but I'll be done with that in ~2 weeks anyway then put the game away till the next season as usual.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Nov 28, 2020)

Sithaer said:


> +As a side game I'm playing season 22 in Diablo 3 but I'll be done with that in ~2 weeks anyway then put the game away till the next season as usual.



What is this season talk for D3? I have not paid much attention do it since D2 ...


----------



## Sithaer (Nov 29, 2020)

copenhagen69 said:


> What is this season talk for D3? I have not paid much attention do it since D2 ...



Its something like the D2 ladder was, resets every few months and you start from scratch.
Each season is a bit different with seasonal themes.
Pretty much the only way I play the game since they added seasons.
It brings me back for a few weeks casually then I put down the game till the next one.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Nov 29, 2020)

installed FFXIV and am playing through the beginning stages ... ok so far, but the beginnings where they try to teach you everything is always slow and boring lol


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 29, 2020)

copenhagen69 said:


> installed FFXIV and am playing through the beginning stages ... ok so far, but the beginnings where they try to teach you everything is always slow and boring lol



i have a max level Paladin in FFXIV.  give it some time. the first boss fight around level 20, Ifrit, is a lot of fun imo


----------



## nguyen (Nov 29, 2020)

Just finished Ghostrunner and enjoy every second of it. Game is a little short, around 10hr playtime. 
Music is awesome, listening to the OST put in me into the zone when running on treadmill, quite fitting for the game where you are always running around.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 29, 2020)

nguyen said:


> Just finished Ghostrunner and enjoy every second of it. Game is a little short, around 10hr playtime.
> Music is awesome, listening to the OST put in me into the zone when running on treadmill, quite fitting for the game where you are always running around.



you have more skill than me. I tried like 5 hrs in the free demo and kept getting stuck. it was quite fun when I beat a part I was stuck on though, but there was one area I just could not get past and I gave up and decided not to buy the game.


----------



## Khonjel (Nov 29, 2020)

Sithaer said:


> Started Witcher 1 as planned,also installed Rise of the White Wolf mod cause a friend suggested it.
> View attachment 177366
> 
> Game/combat system will need some time to get used to after Witcher 3 but I'm kinda curious about the story and whatnot so its fine.
> ...


I have a mods list for that game












But I mostly followed this:



Spoiler: mods details





__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/witcher/comments/bwpkia


----------



## robot zombie (Nov 29, 2020)

God damnit I can't wait to finish the Caspian. Metro and it's quirks, man...

Every time I play NG+ I make the mistake of leaving the added weathers on. Awesome in the volga and the forest, but in the caspian, it means visibility-crippling sandstorms every 3 minutes... that also affect everything inside. Whether you are trying to explore or do missions, it can make things borderline unplayable. I was driving through the main valley when one hit that was so bad that I had a literal foot of visibility. And it locked in. I left it for 30 minutes and it stayed. I had to leave the valley to make it stop. Which took another 10 minutes just bumping into walls and obstacles. Even when you're driving straight into a wall, you can't see it! It's hard to even know if you're still moving or trying to phase into another dimension through the cliffside, because all you see is orange. And then there's the twitchy van. And then there's the tower fight where the guys below you have the ability to one-shot you in the face before you can see them. I also don't appreciate how some of the guys you kill in that slog of an unbalanced long-range fight disappear by the time you get there to loot them.

And then, there's the fucking cracked ship, which I guess is forever bugged. I'm stuck in there now, not really expecting to fight every enemy in there, so I'm torn. I might actually just leave, drive across the world to clean weapons, and come the hell back. They're all stuck out of position, just standing in weird place and not doing their routines. And there are dark spots where my light sensor is sticking on and I get spotted through cover... the path to the switches. Never had a problem there before but now the game seems to think it's a bright, open space. I can't get in to the main area at all without being spotted like I'm in an open field.

Also, the lights are bugged badly. If you go and turn off the lights, save, and reload, the lights will forever be on. The switches are still off. You can switch them on and off again, but the lights stay on. So if you screw up, you have to load back and do the entire level over again, or try to kill everyone in there from the worst spot.

I'm all for a challenge, but the reward at the end doesn't match and it basically amounts to an hour of time lost and frustration trying to trigger it to work like it's supposed to and one shotting the whole steal run. I mean, it's actually broken so lol. The boss fight at the end, I can somewhat forgive, even if he has at times eaten every single shotgun round I can carry. Those juggernauts just suck, man. Unless you have the exact right thing, you may not even be able to beat them. You could get stuck there forever. Or just leave after fighting through the bulk of the level and miss the actual reward.

I could list so many more things I've come to really hate about the Caspian. It's mostly good. But when it's bad, it's a fucking awful experience.


EDIT: Alright, now it's just messing with me. After leaving, coming back, and almost getting spotted, the enemies in the ship finally resumed their dialogue and went to their spots. The light bug is always still a thing but with solid snake skills and a few f-bombs, I made it. Shot the juggernaut in the nuts with 8 incendiary tikhar, ~10 shotgun shells, and another 12 or so 7.62mm rounds. Not bad, honestly. I didn't have to break out the molotovs and kill the slave on the floor. Let em all out. Went back to the train again and switched some weapons for the fight at the last outpost before you reach the oil rig.

When I was approaching, the scripted sandstorm didn't trigger. There's always a sandstorm so you can't easily snipe them. Weird... I walked up slowly, expecting to get ripped into, but it was DESERTED! There's usually 8 or so dudes there. But this time there was only loot. Never ever seen that before. I figure this is fine, even though I'm miffed because that's a profitable fight for ammo and stuff. I'm also experiencing the disappearing red-dot glitch on this play through so I needed to scrounge a couple. Doesn't matter... almost to Taiga and I'm counting my blessings that it's speeding that up. Run back to where my van is and start driving towards the rig. Hit a little dip, maybe a foot or so deep and 3 feet wide. Die instantly and camera does double corkscrew INSIDE the van. WHAT?! WHAT?!

Hold on... autosave loads me back in the middle of the outpost. Only now there are enemies ready to instantly murder me to death, which they do. I watch as the triggered sandstorm begins to whirl and the screen goes red. Cool/not cool.

Load my manual save, drive back, bad guys are where they should be, kill them, loot spot. I am now on course for the oil rig. It's a short trek and I am all nerves for it at this point thinking about what might happen when I go inside. WTF have they been doing with these updates?  How do I play this a good half-dozen times and never encounter any of this?


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 29, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> I have a mods list for that game
> 
> 
> But I mostly followed this:
> ...


Excellent list, mate, but can you put that in spoiler tags for us lol?? That's messy hahah. Thanks!!


----------



## Sithaer (Nov 29, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> I have a mods list for that game
> View attachment 177401
> View attachment 177402View attachment 177403
> View attachment 177404
> ...



Thanks, I will check that out.
I'm mainly interested in graphics mods/enhancements and generic fixex.
Since its my first time playing the game I don't want to change game mechanics and such if possible.


----------



## Khonjel (Nov 29, 2020)

Sithaer said:


> Thanks, I will check that out.
> I'm mainly interested in graphics mods/enhancements and generic fixex.
> Since its my first time playing the game I don't want to change game mechanics and such if possible.


I don't know what's the difference between vanilla and with all the mods I mentioned installed cause I never played the vanilla. And after reading the details of which mod does what (check the spoiler) I thought it'd be better if I didn't play vanilla first. Old eurojank games are eurojank. Don't need the hassle of stupid bug making me hate the game.

As for combat in Witcher 1, it's quite simple. Fast sword style for fast creatures, Heavy for slow ones, Group for well group of creatures, doesn't matter if the creatures are fast or slow.

One left click initiates swing animation. There's a time window when you have to press left click again to initiate x2/combo/chain strike. Usually a small thunder/fire icon shows up (don't remember which). You can stack up to three strikes iirc. 2nd and 3rd strike is fast af and does massive damage. But if you miss the time window, chain is broken.

You can Igni (firebolt) spam which imo is pretty op. Or if a group of enemies is too hard to fight, cast Aard (telekinetic blast) and run away.

As for running, there's no function of it like cpunter strike. But if you select silver sword and fast style I think Geralt "walks" the fastest.


----------



## Cvrk (Nov 29, 2020)

@INSTG8R @rtwjunkie I chose not to purchase Valhalla. Well...i actually don't have money, but i also thought that the financial effort was not worth it. Gentlemen I ask you this: 

I believe Valhalla to be french bullying on the British. 


All AC games mention that they "have the right" to add or exaggerate events and what we see and play should not be taken as actual historical events - however, with Valhalla, I believe they toked too far and it's bullying. 
@INSTG8R you did say your home is Norway and I would love to hear your thoughts on the matter. You must have studied this in school at some point. Do you feel glorified when playing this? Do you feel a sense of righteousness in dominating the British lands with your Viking army? 

The way I see it we should have been given a game where you are British and trying to survive and to fend off the viking invasion. Instead, we get to play as the bad guy. Sure only the bad guy from a British point of view - I'm thinking that the Norwegians look at this very much differently? 
I am not British, but i refused to play this as a crazy viking killing and taking down British villages and land.
Sure one can argue that back in those days, when the Vikings came on the shores of the sea there were no settlements and they made camp, venturing in the land miles and miles to find "Indians" - more like settlements of early Brittania's and thus considered them to be hostile so they started pillaging and plundering. But that still seems to be like they were the bad guys. 

And yes I played so many hours back in the days of Age of Empires and in that game 50% of the time you were always the bad guy - the list of games can continue. It's just that this time around I feel like Ubisoft has made it specifically so to put the British in a negative light. 

The reason why I invited you @rtwjunkie to the dialog is that I wanted to form a partial point of view to see how you understand the story. How do you feel the game? Are you looking through the story just as a cutscene at a time enjoying purely the gameplay and the whole upgrade/fight/finish quests? Is there truth and sense to what I'm feeling, or em I crazy? Do you feel like Ubisoft is deliberately making the British look like the ultimate evil that needs to be eradicated?


----------



## copenhagen69 (Nov 29, 2020)

BF V at the moment ... there is a mission of the week thing called radio installer. That was a ton of fun building up defenses etc and defending. I nice shake up from the normal play mode.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Nov 29, 2020)

picked up Titan Quest Anniversary Ed. and DLCs on the recent steam sale, have to say its more fun than expected.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 29, 2020)

@Cvrk thanks for including me. No, I am not British, but I do know a great deal about that time period in the history of the British Isles. The reason is that period between the withdrawal of Rome’s military and government from Britain to the ascendance of Alfred the Great is my favorite period of history after the Roman Empire.

In general, the Saxons (who themselves had only invaded and conquered Britain 400 years prior) are portrayed as the enemy. Not as villains though. The difference is that there are members that Ubi has placed as members of the Order of The Ancients. Those persons clearly have a target on their back as you realize who is who. Those are portrayed as villains.

I do not feel overall that Ubi portrayed the Saxons as bad. You will be attacked by Saxon soldiers in most places you go, quite naturally. You are a Viking invader, after all. You will encounter many Saxons and Saxon leaders who are welcoming of you, or that you can at least form working relationships with. You are temporarily leading your colony of Vikings who primarily just want to settle and farm, in an area of the eastern third of England that was under Norse/Dane control for quite a long time.

Vast numbers of Vikings not only raided but settled in England. I think many modern UK citizen might be surprised how much Norwegian and Danish blood is mixed with the germanic Angles, Saxons and Jutes, who also mixed with the Celts they conquered after Rome left. This is all before the French ever showed up as Normans.

The game also does a fair job of portraying a pretty large number of Vikings as bad as well. In many cases you get to deal with them also. In one part of the game you will have the opportunity to defend Saxons against the Celtic Britons. In the end, people are people and good and bad are not limited to nationalities. I feel Ubi did a good job with this.


----------



## NoJuan999 (Nov 29, 2020)

@ *Cvrk*
AC Valhalla was designed and developed in Montreal:
Developer: Ubisoft Montreal

I have been to Quebec and Montreal and yes, they speak French (sort of), But they really aren't French per se.
They are French Canadians and most French people see them as Canadian and Not French.
Québécois (word) - Wikipedia
Quebec French - Wikipedia
Canadian French vs. French: 7 Important Differences You Need to Know (unitedlanguagegroup.com)

I think you are reading way too much into this game.
If what you say is true then they must hate a LOT of people/countries (Templars, Eqyptians, Greeks, etc.) since they have produced AC games set all over the world.
Assassin's Creed: Rogue takes place during the 7 Years (French and Indian) War which the French Lost.
So are they Bullying the French or the American Colonists or the Iroquois ????


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Nov 29, 2020)

Putting some time into PSO2 Global version while waiting for Cyberpunk 2077 & other games.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 29, 2020)

Cvrk said:


> View attachment 177242
> 
> View attachment 177243
> 
> ...



Nice summary and it also kinda shines light on how rushed this console gen is. There is no real launch line up to speak of and what's there is pretty weak or a rehash of old stuff.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Nov 30, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> Vast numbers of Vikings not only raided but settled in England. I think many modern UK citizen might be surprised how much Norwegian and Danish blood is mixed with the germanic Angles, Saxons and Jutes, who also mixed with the Celts they conquered after Rome left. This is all before the French ever showed up as Normans.


A veritable Heinz57 mashup. 

Some Monty Python regression... Brits said in relief of waning Viking invasions, "Ahhhh look! Normal Enemies! Lets call them, uhh, ahh, Normans! nudge-nudge wink-wink"


----------



## Drone (Nov 30, 2020)

After convo with @robot zombie decided to start LoZ *Skyward Sword* and oh my gosh it's a masterpiece. It's like a prequel to BotW. 
















All Zelda games are great but BotW (1&2) and SS are super beautiful.


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 30, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> This is all before the French ever showed up as Normans.


This is all before the French *Vikings*  showed up *again* as Normans.
fixed that for you   








						Normans - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 30, 2020)

ne6togadno said:


> This is all before the French *Vikings*  showed up *again* as Normans.
> fixed that for you
> 
> 
> ...


True enough! Even they were a diluted and assimilated blend by the year 1000.

Anyway, back on the topic of play, I’m not sure exactly how far I am. I am 150 hours in and according to the stats, 62% complete. Things are rolling along quickly. I’ve also neglected to spend much time in Ragnarok, which for spoiler reasons I won’t be discussing. Let’s just say it is the key to much of the modern day lore in the series.

I quite forgot to select some screens, which I will try to get to today.


----------



## Khonjel (Nov 30, 2020)

Enjoying Assassin's Creed Syndicate so far.

The grappling hook thingy is so satisfying.
From my previous experience in Ubisoft games leaving some zones NOT 100% conquered. Makes for more exciting experience when enemy Blighter gang detects me and tries to start a fight and my Rook gang defends my honour.
The ally side-quests are amazing! Specially Charles Dickens ghost investigation ones. Feels like other allies will have similarly good quests.

I can already feel my usual Assassins Creed crave itching again. Happens every time. I know Ubisoft open world formula sucks but once I get into it, my lizard brain just can't stop playing it to touch another game.

As usual no screenshots from me.


----------



## metalfiber (Nov 30, 2020)

Checking all the boxes in Valhalla.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 30, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> Enjoying Assassin's Creed Syndicate so far.
> 
> The grappling hook thingy is so satisfying.
> From my previous experience in Ubisoft games leaving some zones NOT 100% conquered. Makes for more exciting experience when enemy Blighter gang detects me and tries to start a fight and my Rook gang defends my honour.
> ...


The side quests with famous people of the time are indeed pretty fun! They are some of the best parts of the game, IMO.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 30, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> @Cvrk thanks for including me. No, I am not British, but I do know a great deal about that time period in the history of the British Isles. The reason is that period between the withdrawal of Rome’s military and government from Britain to the ascendance of Alfred the Great is my favorite period of history after the Roman Empire.
> 
> In general, the Saxons (who themselves had only invaded and conquered Britain 400 years prior) are portrayed as the enemy. Not as villains though. The difference is that there are members that Ubi has placed as members of the Order of The Ancients. Those persons clearly have a target on their back as you realize who is who. Those are portrayed as villains.
> 
> ...



Wow brits are proper mongrels and i am a brit saying that, and i even have dark skinned mother and irish father so even more diluted. Also I love English history and watch it whenever it is on TV. My city got it's charter 700 years ago but dates from at least the 14th century.


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 30, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> True enough! Even they were a diluted and assimilated blend by the year 1000.


i doubt they were truthfully assimilated for just about 150 years. even today dialects of old norman are used in some parts of France.
it has been more like opportunistic exploitation of medieval feudal system which combined with good military tradition that let norman/norseman aristocrats  to have influential role in France\Britain during medieval times.

ot
playing dual universe for about 2.5 months
have 2 space capable ships (can build more i dont need any atm)
had to replace large container with mid size one as with current setup i cant take off full large container. as i want to keep xs size core.
for now flight parameters look good. will see how will behave fully loaded.
little one is shopping cart as i am 30km away from closest market.

i have to source higher tier materials so i can build warp drive and anti-gravity generator for bigger ships.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 1, 2020)

Yep. Guild Wars 2 is better in UW, too.


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 1, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Yep. Guild Wars 2 is better in UW, too.
> 
> View attachment 177617


I'm actually on my third week in GW2, wish I had replaced my third monitor for the full WIDE effect, but still enjoying


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 1, 2020)

Ahhzz said:


> I'm actually on my third week in GW2, wish I had replaced my third monitor for the full WIDE effect, but still enjoying



After the dozens of MMOs I've seen... this one nails the fun factor best. I just stepped in, looked at my build for a few hours, did some PVP, won a few games. It just works.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Dec 1, 2020)

after all this talk, I am downloading GW2 .. Also what is this?


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 1, 2020)

copenhagen69 said:


> after all this talk, I am downloading GW2 .. Also what is this?
> View attachment 177686


Vanity pet for setting up 2FA


----------



## copenhagen69 (Dec 1, 2020)

does it just follow me around or what?


----------



## purecain (Dec 1, 2020)

Just completed Horizon Zero Dawn. Really enjoyed it. Highly recommended!!!


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 1, 2020)

copenhagen69 said:


> does it just follow me around or what?


yeah, just swirls in the air behind you. Non-combat/vanity pet. There's a few dozen you can pickup with gems or rare currency drops. Worth setting up 2FA tho, in case you do get invested in the game, so it's a freebie


----------



## copenhagen69 (Dec 1, 2020)

Ahhzz said:


> yeah, just swirls in the air behind you. Non-combat/vanity pet. There's a few dozen you can pickup with gems or rare currency drops. Worth setting up 2FA tho, in case you do get invested in the game, so it's a freebie
> 
> View attachment 177688



Ah gotcha ! Looks cool. 

Any specific server I should join?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 1, 2020)

purecain said:


> View attachment 177687
> Just completed Horizon Zero Dawn. Really enjoyed it. Highly recommended!!!


Did you get the newly released GOG version?


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 1, 2020)

copenhagen69 said:


> Ah gotcha ! Looks cool.
> 
> Any specific server I should join?



Nah its region-specific and megaserver tech so you just move wherever the crowd is. Or at least, get prompted to do so if an instance gets empty.


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 1, 2020)

_*Night gathers, and in 9 days my game begins. *_
*It shall not end until full completion. 
I shall take no easy level of difficulty, hold no cheats, father no second character on other saved files. 
I shall wear no crowns and win no glory, but I will make plenty of Youtube videos even tho no-one watches.
I shall live and game at my post. 
I am the casual gamer in the darkness. I am the one who will use Nexus-mods like crazy. 
I am the owner of the 5700XT that barely holds frames. *
_*I pledge my mediocre PC and honor to the CD Projekt Red, for this night and all the nights to come, and hope they will provide decent performance *(rip AMD users ray tracking not included) 



_


----------



## mechtech (Dec 1, 2020)

TERRARIA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 1, 2020)

Cvrk said:


> View attachment 177732
> 
> 
> _*Night gathers, and in 9 days my game begins. *_
> ...



Have you readied your Gaym Bar for CyberHunk yet?

Sorry, it just happened in my mind and I had to vent.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 1, 2020)

Cvrk said:


> I pledge my mediocre PC and honor to the CD Projekt Red


Why didn't you buy the GOG version? With Steam they have to share(25ish %) your money with Valve. CDProjektRed owns GOG soo...


----------



## milewski1015 (Dec 1, 2020)

copenhagen69 said:


> Also, what app is showing the CPU/GPU in the corner?


Since nobody answered, it's MSI Afterburner with the Rivatuner Statistics Server overlay (it prompts you to install it alongside afterburner if I remember correctly)


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 1, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Why didn't you buy the GOG version? With Steam they have to share(25ish %) your money with Valve. CDProjektRed owns GOG soo...


I bought the GOG version, for no other reason than they still accept PayPal from where I am (no local currency yet) and I like the look, feel and integration of GOG Galaxy 2.
Added to which, If I had bought on Steam, even though the game is heavily discounted for Argentina (almost half price), I refuse to hand over an extra 65%+ in extra taxes, if I had paid using local currency.
Sorry, way off topic, but that's the way it is in a basket-case economy.


----------



## Sithaer (Dec 1, 2020)

So after a few days of Witcher 1 I'm starting to get used to the old ways but man I miss Roach, so much walking around  in this game. _'fast travel in new /modern games made me lazy I guess'_
Also that Beast fight was a questionable design to say the least.

@Khonjel

Installed almost all of the fixes from your list and the texture mods, so far so good no issues and zero crashes.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 2, 2020)

Hey everyone.  I've decided to throw a few screenshots up inside the spoiler tag. I'm still playing AC Valhalla.  Performance problems and patch troubles seem to have worked themselves out.  With 161 hours in, I just checked the stats and I am 59% complete. My previous estimate was off a bit.  I've maintained a steady 10% assassination rate throughout the game. Currently it is 434 assassinations, out of 4,438 kills. 



Spoiler: AC Valhalla screenshots (possible spoilers)



I decided to go north for a sightseeing trip to the crumbling but mostly intact Hadrian's Wall.




Here we see one of the regular large forts along the wall which served as barracks, etc.  What's left of this one is mostly snowed over.




"Who's idea was it to raid the monastery at the top of the hill?!"




These two idiots couldn't find their way out of a paper bag.  I like when some comic relief is introduced.




Heading out to see (LOL, Edit: well that would be German, with a capital S. I mean sea) for a quick trip up the coast.




I always seem to be the last one back to the longboat after a raid...




Don't even bother to challenge these super-levelled heroic fighters who just want a challenge or a trip to Valhalla.  Trust me, you will be the only one travelling to Valhalla. Your broken body will collapse and you desynchronize. Best to wait till you complete the game.


----------



## jormungand (Dec 2, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> Hey everyone.  I've decided to throw a few screenshots up inside the spoiler tag. I'm still playing AC Valhalla.  Performance problems and patch troubles seem to have worked themselves out.  With 161 hours in, I just checked the stats and I am 59% complete. My previous estimate was off a bit.  I've maintained a steady 10% assassination rate throughout the game. Currently it is 434 assassinations, out of 4,438 kills.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy crap !! i have a little more than those hours in Odyssey and i haven't finished yet Elysium , you really roasted toasted and baked that game !!!


oh boi!! Doom Eternal is a different monster from Doom 2016 gonna get me rocking till Cyberpunk comes!!!



Vayra86 said:


> Yep. Guild Wars 2 is better in UW, too.
> 
> View attachment 177617


sweet ultrawide marvel!!


----------



## Khonjel (Dec 2, 2020)

I don't know if I should buy Cyberpunk now or few years later as GOTY edition. I hate wasting money since I'm a cheapskate. I've never bought a game that's not at least 70% discounted.
I for sure know I won't play it this year since despite CDPR's best efforts I know open world games need tons of patches and bug fixes.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 2, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> I don't know if I should buy Cyberpunk now or few years later as GOTY edition. I hate wasting money since I'm a cheapskate. I've never bought a game that's not at least 70% discounted.
> I for sure know I won't play it this year since despite CDPR's best efforts I know open world games need tons of patches and bug fixes.


There is nothing wrong with that thought process. If you are like me there are plenty of other games you can play in between.


----------



## jormungand (Dec 2, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> I don't know if I should buy Cyberpunk now or few years later as GOTY edition. I hate wasting money since I'm a cheapskate. I've never bought a game that's not at least 70% discounted.
> I for sure know I won't play it this year since despite CDPR's best efforts I know open world games need tons of patches and bug fixes.


there is not should or must, is your money and the decision of buying the game day 1 is up to you only. I loved Doom 2016 and i waited till it was on sale for $20, with Eternal was the same.
AC Valhalla is something i really want but not gonna pay full price since i have several games to beat and like you said theres the need of patches.
Even as we are talking about the most hyped game of 2020 with a big hope that is gonna be great theres nothing bad in waiting. Plus there are plenty of games on sale that can give you a lot of fun till you make your mind if theres the time to buy it or not.


----------



## Khonjel (Dec 2, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> There is nothing wrong with that thought process. If you are like me there are plenty of other games you can okay in between.





jormungand said:


> there is not should or must, is your money and the decision of buying the game day 1 is up to you only. I loved Doom 2016 and i waited till it was on sale for $20, with Eternal was the same.
> AC Valhalla is something i really want but not gonna pay full price since i have several games to beat and like you said theres the need of patches.
> Even as we are talking about the most hyped game of 2020 with a big hope that is gonna be great theres nothing bad in waiting. Plus there are plenty of games on sale that can give you a lot of fun till you make your mind if theres the time to buy it or not.


Thanks. Guess Cyberpunk 2077 is goty for me in 2021 or 2022.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 2, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> I've never bought a game that's not at least 70% discounted.


I often pay full price for certain games. Not most of the time, but on a regular basis @ GOG. My logic is simple, on GOG games are worth the full price because when you buy the game, it's yours for life. No DRM BS. I reward devs who show respect for my rights with full price payment. Where other digital stores are concerned, NEVER have I paid full price for title. I won't even consider a purchase unless it's at least 50% off. 

With Cyberpunk2077, I think it's safe to say you're going to get your full price money's worth. However, if you're going to wait for a sale, buy on GOG so they can get all the money from the purchase instead of having to share with a competitor.


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 2, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Why didn't you buy the GOG version? With Steam, they have to share(25ish %) your money with Valve. CDProjektRed owns GOG soo...



You know I've been googling this. There is actually a constant thread both on Reddit and on Steam - Community about "where to play/buy" Cyberpunk 2077.

I learned that on GoG you can share your friends from Steam and Epic etc. so will be able to see people and chat with them etc and I knew about the 100% profit since CD Ptr. Red owns GoG.
There were also extreme people that talked about Steam's own build-in DRM - some service that constantly runs in the background that eats 1% of CPU performance. So people said that if you truly want free DRM you need to go GoG and "save" that 1% of your CPU  #rediculous

CD Projekt Red is a good company for making good games, but they're no saints. Delaying the game? NO! It's normal,  we need to understand that a fine product takes time, even tho it's still very bad marketing. More like the whiplash that the owner has been giving people for minimum wage salaries since forever back on Witcher 1, and so many years later he continues to do so for 350EUR a month.
Him and other greedy corporate companies are forcing polish people to migrate. Starving in Poland it''s what's happening if your working for CD Projekt Red.

All my games are on Steam, all my friends, all my achievements and gaming hours recorded. I was selfish and went with Steam cuz it makes me feel good.


----------



## Vya Domus (Dec 2, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> Guess Cyberpunk 2077 is goty for me in 2021 or 2022.



2022 GOTY ? I mean I know it was delayed a lot but damn.


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 2, 2020)

Cvrk said:


> CD Projekt Red is a good company for making good games, but they're no saints. Delaying the game? NO! It's normal,  we need to understand that a fine product takes time, even tho it's still very bad marketing. More like the whiplash that the owner has been giving people for minimum wage salaries since forever back on Witcher 1, and so many years later he continues to do so for 350EUR a month.
> Him and other greedy corporate companies are forcing polish people to migrate. Starving in Poland it''s what's happening if your working for CD Projekt Red.


Trust me, those guys aren't getting paid 350 EUR a month, minimum wage in Poland is €600 and those guys earn a LOT more than €600.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 2, 2020)

Cvrk said:


> You know I've been googling this. There is actually a constant thread both on Reddit and on Steam - Community about "where to play/buy" Cyberpunk 2077.
> 
> I learned that on GoG you can share your friends from Steam and Epic etc. so will be able to see people and chat with them etc and I knew about the 100% profit since CD Ptr. Red owns GoG.
> There were also extreme people that talked about Steam's own build-in DRM - some service that constantly runs in the background that eats 1% of CPU performance. So people said that if you truly want free DRM you need to go GoG and "save" that 1% of your CPU  #rediculous
> ...


Wait, I’m confused. I know it’s off topic, but if in fact it’s true that CDPR’s employees don’t get paid very much (it’s the game industry. They have talent from around the world, not just Poland. They have to pay normal rates for these highly skilled employees), then by deliberately not goving the full purchase price to them you make it worse for their employees.

I mean, I’m not questioning where you buy it, just your reason, which is not very sound. If your argument is correct that their poor employees need help, then your action works against that.

Anyway, you also could have said “I like Steam better” and nothing else. It would have worked for me! Your choice is personal.


----------



## Vya Domus (Dec 2, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Trust me, those guys aren't getting paid 350 EUR a month, minimum wage in Poland is €600 and those guys earn a LOT more than €600.



Who knows but I am sure they are underpaid by a lot compared to other western based studios.


----------



## Khonjel (Dec 2, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> I often pay full price for certain games. Not most of the time, but on a regular basis @ GOG. My logic is simple, on GOG games are worth the full price because when you buy the game, it's yours for life. No DRM BS. I reward devs who show respect for my rights with full price payment. Where other digital stores are concerned, NEVER have I paid full price for title. I won't even consider a purchase unless it's at least 50% off.
> 
> With Cyberpunk2077, I think it's safe to say you're going to get your full price money's worth. However, if you're going to wait for a sale, buy on GOG so they can get all the money from the purchase instead of having to share with a competitor.


I'm just a poor salt farmer. I don't have the luxury of GOG with their no regional pricing. When I emigrate to one of those first world countries and change my profession to raising wagyu hybrid cattle, I'll consider them.


----------



## SN2716057 (Dec 2, 2020)

Well funk me, the amount of side quests that keep borking in AC Valhalla has reached to number 5. Reported the issues (again) and did the integrity thingy. 
I'm starting fresh to see if that works otherwise I'll bin it for a year or so.

The starting over part is a normal thing in Satisfactory. The latest funny update removed all my mods, and I had a few. Now my ever so perfectly planned (not) factory is missing things.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 2, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> I don't know if I should buy Cyberpunk now or few years later as GOTY edition. I hate wasting money since I'm a cheapskate. I've never bought a game that's not at least 70% discounted.
> I for sure know I won't play it this year since despite CDPR's best efforts I know open world games need tons of patches and bug fixes.



+1, I've learned not to buy games on launch. Its not even the money for me... but paying extra to have issues... myeah... the question is why would I, the game only gets better by waiting and you can only have a first experience once. And on the PC there is another consideration: performance. Its fantastic not playing stuff at 30 FPS because its new and actually optimised for console and TV. Its one of the reasons to game on a PC instead 

Another big item is that I like my stuff feature complete so I can invest my time and attention into it completely, and truly complete things instead of re-visiting everything every few months a new snippet of content gets released. I've had the spoonfeeding in my share of MMO's... another thing I'm hard passing on today. Even watching TV series I do in much the same way... I just finished Game of Thrones in the course of 1,5 month. Glorious!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 2, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> I'm just a poor salt farmer. I don't have the luxury of GOG with their no regional pricing. When I emigrate to one of those first world countries and change my profession to raising wagyu hybrid cattle, I'll consider them.


I'm sorry if I came off as a privileged ass. No offense was intended. If you got a budget, you gotta do what works for you. Rock on!


----------



## Sithaer (Dec 2, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> Thanks. Guess Cyberpunk 2077 is goty for me in 2021 or 2022.



I also catched on the Witcher 3 train late, bought the GOTY box copy version in early 2019 for like 20$ and finished the game a few months ago so I sure took my time with it but it was worth it.

I'm also not hyped for Cyberpunk and has no plans to play it this year, probably later in 2021.

Usually I allow myself 1-2 fully priced/pre ordered games/year if I'm really interested and can't wait but thats not that common lately. _'Borderlands 3 and Doom Eternal last time'_
Other than that all of my games were bought when they were on a nice sale in various launchers depending where its the cheapest. _'5-15$/euro range and EPIC coupons'_

I'm kinda expecting this topic to turn into a Cyberpunk diary after its relased, at least I wont be the only one not playing it.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 2, 2020)

Sithaer said:


> I'm kinda expecting this topic to turn into a Cyberpunk diary after its relased, at least I wont be the only one not playing it


Well the best thing would be to make an official thread for Cyberpunk 2077. We’ve done it for really big games that everyone and their grandmother ended up playing, like TW3.

EDIT: i’ve started an official thread for the game, here: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/cyberpunk-2077-game-discussion.275478/


----------



## SN2716057 (Dec 2, 2020)

Oh free gifts


----------



## Frick (Dec 2, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> I'm just a poor salt farmer. I don't have the luxury of GOG with their no regional pricing. When I emigrate to one of those first world countries and change my profession to raising wagyu hybrid cattle, I'll consider them.



Tell me more about polish salt farming, it sound amazing.

(no really, it brings out some ideas)


----------



## NoJuan999 (Dec 2, 2020)

Frick said:


> Tell me more about polish salt farming, it sound amazing.
> 
> (no really, it brings out some ideas)


 
Salt isn't farmed, it is mined or collected from Solar Salt production (aka Evaporation).
Wieliczka Salt Mine - Wikipedia
EUsalt: European Salt Producers' Association


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 2, 2020)

NoJuan999 said:


> Salt isn't farmed, it is mined or collected from Solar Salt production (aka Evaporation).
> Wieliczka Salt Mine - Wikipedia
> EUsalt: European Salt Producers' Association


He knows. He is being facetious.


----------



## NoJuan999 (Dec 2, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> He knows. He is being facetious.


I know, BUT I really want to know how I can become a Salt Farmer.
Do I just plant some grains of salt in my garden and wait ????


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 2, 2020)

NoJuan999 said:


> I know, BUT I really want to know how I can become a Salt Farmer.
> Do I just plant some grains of salt in my garden and wait ????


LOL, only if you want nothing else to grow there!



jormungand said:


> holy crap !! i have a little more than those hours in Odyssey and i haven't finished yet Elysium , you really roasted toasted and baked that game !!!


Yeah. I’m getting every square inch out of the story, side quests, and exploration. I figure it may not be finished by the time Cyberpunk 2077 comes out next week, but that’s ok.

I’ll wait a few days before getting it and allow the initial problems to be sorted out.


----------



## Calmmo (Dec 2, 2020)

Still on Knights of the old republic, just got passed the big "twist" moment in the game and I assume I'm pretty close to the end now, the game is still pretty ok considering how dated and clunky the gameplay is.

Once Im done with this ill be also done with this early/mid 2000's "adventure" checking out games i missed out on from back then.
Only system shock 2 left, but it's finally time to put the GT710 to rest as.. I've a little upgrade coming on Monday


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 2, 2020)

I don't like heights at all and I pity the poor souls who have to paint the Golden Gate Bridge and even more so if they have to start again once they've finished because it took so long 
Anyway, some games are capable of inducing vertigo and I'm not kidding here. Watch Dogs 2 and both of Mirror's Edge.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Dec 2, 2020)

started GW2 ... I picked a 'something' Necro just because I have always liked necros since orginal Diablo ... Hopefully I am not let down haha.

Now have to figure out how nerfed the market is playing for free or is that how they get you to buy the game so it fully unlocks lol


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 2, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> I don't like heights at all and I pity the poor souls who have to paint the Golden Gate Bridge and even more so if they have to start again once they've finished because it took so long
> Anyway, some games are capable of inducing vertigo and I'm not kidding here. Watch Dogs 2 and both of Mirror's Edge.
> View attachment 177937


Those are among a number of games that successfully induce a believability in not only height, but in how precarious your position is. Although I hate how it makes me feel, I admire game devs that can implement it that well.


----------



## Techguy89 (Dec 3, 2020)

I just got WRC 8 and Dirt Rally 2 and I’m loving both!


----------



## purecain (Dec 3, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Did you get the newly released GOG version?


I did and It was very cool. I bought my enhanced version with the dlc all in from steam though. I'm going to have a look at the gog version.

I checked the complete edition is the same virtually to the Enhanced edition on steam. The outfits might be different but i doubt it.


----------



## metalfiber (Dec 3, 2020)

Be on the lookout for a Jomsviking.

Has anyone that's playing Valhalla seen or hired her?...just curious.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 3, 2020)

metalfiber said:


> Be on the lookout for a Jomsviking.
> 
> Has anyone that's playing Valhalla seen or hired her?...just curious.
> 
> View attachment 177947


Still looking for her. I would have noticed that decked out huntsman armor. She might be in one of the higher level regions I haven’t been to yet.


----------



## ShurikN (Dec 3, 2020)

Vya Domus said:


> Who knows but I am sure they are underpaid by a lot compared to other western based studios.


Living in Poland is also much cheaper than in western europe or US


----------



## Khonjel (Dec 3, 2020)

Frick said:


> Tell me more about polish salt farming, it sound amazing.
> 
> (no really, it brings out some ideas)


I'm not from Polen though. Nowy Warsaw is a fictitious place. If you wanna know further about it google The Saga of Nowy Poland by Invid Fan.

I farm salt with focus, commitment and sheer fucking will. Then I sell it to make my earning. Ofc not before I keep some salt for myself so I can spread it every forum I go. Ofc I don't spread too much salt here now since I already got temp-banned two or three times now.


----------



## Frick (Dec 3, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> I'm not from Polen though. Nowy Warsaw is a fictitious place. If you wanna know further about it google The Saga of Nowy Poland by Invid Fan.



Are there salt farmers in it? Because honesly that's a deal breaker for me.


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 3, 2020)

metalfiber said:


> Be on the lookout for a Jomsviking.





rtwjunkie said:


> Still looking for her.











						THE JOMSVIKING NOVELS
					

To order the novels in your language, use THIS LINK. JOMSVIKING is a series of historical novels set to the latest decades of the Viking Age. It is the saga of Thorstein and his family. In the firs…




					bull-hansen.com


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 3, 2020)

ne6togadno said:


> THE JOMSVIKING NOVELS
> 
> 
> To order the novels in your language, use THIS LINK. JOMSVIKING is a series of historical novels set to the latest decades of the Viking Age. It is the saga of Thorstein and his family. In the firs…
> ...


Awesome suggestion! I'll have to sign the English petition. My German used to be much better, but is now rusty.  I could get the German version but it would likely be a brutal read.  I may do that anyway if an English version will be awhile.


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 3, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> Awesome suggestion! I'll have to sign the English petition. My German used to be much better, but is now rusty.  I could get the German version but it would likely be a brutal read.  I may do that anyway if an English version will be awhile.





> One of my Youtube subscribers has started a petition to have my novels published in English. You can sign it *HERE*.


scrap that you've found it
only first book is available in my language. i hope publisher translate the other 2 too.


----------



## Khonjel (Dec 3, 2020)

Frick said:


> Are there salt farmers in it? Because honesly that's a deal breaker for me.


Well there's Polish hussars, elves, gunpowder and plot. And stop replying to me damnit. One of those tightwad janitors gonna come and ban me (and preferably you) for derailing the thread.

Btw I'm still playing AC Syndicate. I'm doing so much side-quests that I forhot what the main story's about. I'm doing side-quests mostly for the weapons and upgrades though so I think it's worth it. Although main mission is gonna be breeze at this point. Evie and Jacob are already level 8 and main missions at this point in time (when I start completing them) are mostly level 3-4.


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 3, 2020)

ficsmas in satisfactory


----------



## Khonjel (Dec 4, 2020)

I can't believe I wasted so much time finding music boxes to get this flickering mess. I googled it and looks like it's intended as such. Made to look like the gods from the old games. Sheesh!


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 4, 2020)

I have a confession to make.... I've actually never played any HL games so now I'm starting Black Mesa


----------



## windwhirl (Dec 4, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> I have a confession to make.... I've actually never played any HL games so now I'm starting Black Mesa


Unexpected, I guess, but you did say you used to be more of a console gamer, right?


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 4, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> Unexpected, I guess, but you did say you used to be more of a console gamer, right?


Until 2005 yeah and I instantly got into PC gaming with FarCry etc., those older ones have been mostly unplayed.


----------



## Frick (Dec 4, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> I have a confession to make.... I've actually never played any HL games so now I'm starting Black Mesa



Half-Life 2 with the episodes is one of the best games ever made (I think of them as a single game as they provide a single experience), and I say that as someone who generally doesn't like FPS games. The writing and characters are among the best in gaming. It's an _extremely _well crafted game, all of it.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 4, 2020)

Frick said:


> Half-Life 2 with the episodes is one of the best games ever made (I think of them as a single game as they provide a single experience), and I say that as someone who generally doesn't like FPS games. The writing and characters are among the best in gaming. It's an _extremely _well crafted game, all of it.


I've never heard anything negative from those so I believe that


----------



## v12dock (Dec 4, 2020)

Shadowlands and im vastly disappointed...


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 4, 2020)

ShurikN said:


> Living in Poland is also much cheaper than in western europe or US


Average pay for people with this skill level in Poland is about €1800. I know it's real because I work in IT company, some of those guys can easily pull off more than €2,000 per month. Often they have signed B2B contracts, which can also mean that more money is going to their pockets if you qualify for reduced health insurance rates for small business.
So they aren't getting paid as little as some imagine.
As for cost of living - major studios are located in major cities, so cost of rent can be higher than the average in Poland. Other than that, total cost of living is lower than western Europe.


----------



## Khonjel (Dec 4, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> I have a confession to make.... I've actually never played any HL games so now I'm starting Black Mesa


Same. Gonna pick up Black Mesa if it's discounted more than 50% during Winter Sale. Then have to calculate which is better value, Valve Orange Box or Half Life Collection and buy accordingly.

Seriously, I say we don't need mediocre modern shit with xp boosters, empty open world and repetitive shit. Just reamke the old classics. I've recently played a few hours of Mafia remake on a friend's account and I quit playing it. Cause I definitely need to buy it. 2K deserves it imo.


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 4, 2020)

Black Mesa has now become the Definitive Edition with loads of tweaks and a completely revamped menu system.
Worth every penny too.








						Black Mesa on Steam
					

Relive Half-Life.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Frick (Dec 4, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Black Mesa has now become the Definitive Edition with loads of tweaks and a completely revamped menu system.
> Worth every penny too.
> 
> 
> ...



From the features page:

*"A completely reimagined and refined single player campaign, including all new and expanded Xen levels*"

I wouldn't play that as a first time player tbh.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 4, 2020)

Mine is that Definitive Edition as I bought it on last week


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 4, 2020)

I love Easter Eggs!  Playing AC Valhalla, I came upon this scene of papers.  Instantly recognizable to anyone who ever played the IRL Dungeons & Dragons, or Advanced Dungeons & Dragons.  The first two screens show most of the Dungeon Master's setting and info, and the last shows each of the 4 players' character records, with each one having a character description including class and race, as well as stats.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 4, 2020)

Played the best mission from Far Cry 3, where you must burn the weed fields and Skrillex & Damian Marley plays. Damn, one of the best missions of any game ever!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 4, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> I have a confession to make.... I've actually never played any HL games so now I'm starting Black Mesa





Chloe Price said:


> Until 2005 yeah and I instantly got into PC gaming with FarCry etc., those older ones have been mostly unplayed.


To be fair, I never played HL1 much(never finished it or it's expansions). It just didn't appeal to me. Been thinking about Black Mesa, but with no sequel to HL2 planed I'm just not motivated to play through the series when it ends on a cliff-hanger.


----------



## milewski1015 (Dec 4, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Played the best mission from Far Cry 3, where you must burn the weed fields and Skrillex & Damian Marley plays. Damn, one of the best missions of any game ever!


Ah, I forgot about "Make It Burn Dem", good song. Kinda grew out of my EDM phase but maybe I'll have to go revisit it


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 4, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> To be fair, I never played HL1 much(never finished it or it's expansions). It just didn't appeal to me. Been thinking about Black Mesa, but with no sequel to HL2 planed I'm just not motivated to play through the series when it ends on a cliff-hanger.


Many have asked from me that have I got HL Alyx as I have a VR headset and I've said that why, I haven't played HL so... I actually got offers from my Rift but I didn't sell it even at 250EUR.


----------



## Sithaer (Dec 4, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> I have a confession to make.... I've actually never played any HL games so now I'm starting Black Mesa



My first HL game was HL 2 in my early high school days and also the first game I ever pre ordered.
Still have that CD box around.

I only played HL 1 Black Mesa not long ago, the fan re make that is.

Also welcome back, or at least I did not see you around for a while.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 4, 2020)

Sithaer said:


> Also welcome back, or at least I did not see you around for a while.


I was just few days away and you're already missing me :')

I should try XIII next, the PS2-era game which uses that cool cel-shading thing


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 4, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> To be fair, I never played HL1 much(never finished it or it's expansions). It just didn't appeal to me. Been thinking about Black Mesa, but with no sequel to HL2 planed I'm just not motivated to play through the series when it ends on a cliff-hanger.


I played the life out of HL1 over the years, but since Black Mesa I'd only fire up HL1 for nostalgic reasons now.
Having said that...


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 5, 2020)

for satisfactory fans


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 5, 2020)

I found and hired @metalfiber Jomsviking as a crewmember on my longboat.


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 5, 2020)

Started Ghost of Tsushima, damn it's beautiful. Poor PS4 slim is barely keeping up.


----------



## Sithaer (Dec 5, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> I was just few days away and you're already missing me :')
> 
> I should try XIII next, the PS2-era game which uses that cool cel-shading thing



I was checking the price of Lis 2 on Steam and then I remembered that I did not see you in this topic for a while but then I guess I'm just blind.  _'I'm not really active in other topics'_

Game was on a 60% sale, I was considering on buying but I'm saving up for a new card atm so I don't want to start spending on other stuff if possible.
That and I assume the game will be discounted again during a spring sale or something, probably won't get to play the game before anyway._ 'busy playing other games from my backlog'_

XIII has a remake now no?

I never played the original so idk if the remake is any good but it looked pretty cool/I like the style of it.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 5, 2020)

Sithaer said:


> XIII has a remake now no?
> 
> I never played the original so idk if the remake is any good but it looked pretty cool/I like the style of it


User reviews on GOG are scathing. I mean I had to check and make sure I wasn’t on Steam. If it is getting blasted for being a very bad remake there, I can only imagine the level of hatred being dumped on it on Steam. 

It stays on my wish list until such time as I see that lots of fixes have been done by the dev.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 5, 2020)

Sithaer said:


> I was checking the price of Lis 2 on Steam and then I remembered that I did not see you in this topic for a while but then I guess I'm just blind.  _'I'm not really active in other topics'_
> 
> Game was on a 60% sale, I was considering on buying but I'm saving up for a new card atm so I don't want to start spending on other stuff if possible.
> That and I assume the game will be discounted again during a spring sale or something, probably won't get to play the game before anyway._ 'busy playing other games from my backlog'_
> ...


LiS2 isn't as good as the first and BtS. It's not bad and I liked the story but I WANT MOAR CHLOE DAMMIT!


----------



## ShurikN (Dec 5, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> User reviews on GOG are scathing. I mean I had to check and make sure I wasn’t on Steam. If it is getting blasted for being a very bad remake there, I can only imagine the level of hatred being dumped on it on Steam.
> 
> It stays on my wish list until such time as I see that lots of fixes have been done by the dev.


They essentially changed the only thing that made the original good. Art style. The game itself is a run of the mill FPS but that comic book style + cel shading made it unique. 
The remake looks like Fortnite. Very bland and unoriginal.
I think you are better off getting the original. It's like $5 or smth.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 5, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> User reviews on GOG are scathing.


Really? Gonna have to look...

EDIT;
Yeah, damn..








						XIII - Remake
					

WHO ARE YOU, REALLY? XIII is a remake of the cult first-person action game that was initi




					www.gog.com
				




But it's not just on GOG, Steam users are reacting just a badly,








						Save 60% on XIII on Steam
					

XIII: The thrilling Cel-Shading First Person Shooter is back! Pre-order now to unlock the Golden Classic Weapon Skins Pack!




					store.steampowered.com
				




Seems that remake was a dud... The Devs had the following to say;








						PCGamesN - Steam News Hub
					

Everything you need to know about PC gaming, hardware, and Half-Life 3.




					store.steampowered.com
				



My question to the devs is: If it didn't meet your standards, why did you release it instead of spending a few more weeks beta-testing and debugging?


----------



## ShurikN (Dec 5, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Seems that remake was a dud...


The remake is so bad that the original outsold it in its first week.








						XIII Remake Was Received So Poorly That The 2003 Original Actually Sold Better Last Week (UK)
					

Every cloud has a silver lining?




					www.nintendolife.com
				



Ouch...
This makes me wanna buy the original, havent played it in ages.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 6, 2020)

ShurikN said:


> The remake is so bad that the original outsold it in its first week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











						XIII
					

The President of the United States of America has been assassinated and you're the worl




					www.gog.com
				



$6 and it runs perfectly on modern systems. Enjoy!


----------



## jormungand (Dec 6, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Started Ghost of Tsushima, damn it's beautiful. Poor PS4 slim is barely keeping up.


One of the games i wish to play, hoping that one day they bring it to pc like HZD


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 6, 2020)

jormungand said:


> One of the games i wish to play, hoping that one day they bring it to pc like HZD


So far it's far more engaging than hzd.


----------



## Khonjel (Dec 6, 2020)

jormungand said:


> One of the games i wish to play, hoping that one day they bring it to pc like HZD


Me too sistah! I heard from some people that it's essentially the japanese-setting Assassin's Creed people (me included) wanted from Ubisoft for years. Now that GoT is a thing, I fear that nothing from Ubisoft will ever come close to beating or even matching it.


----------



## jormungand (Dec 6, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> Me too sistah! I heard from some people that it's essentially the japanese-setting Assassin's Creed people (me included) wanted from Ubisoft for years. Now that GoT is a thing, I fear that nothing from Ubisoft will ever come close to beating or even matching it.


I remember loving Shinobido one of my all time favorite games PS2. GoT gives me that vibe plus those astonishing graphics

Im hyped playing Doom Eternal sorry, i had to bring these to to my desk


----------



## z1n0x (Dec 6, 2020)

The waiting game.


----------



## Khonjel (Dec 6, 2020)

jormungand said:


> I remember loving Shinobido one of my all time favorite games PS2. GoT gives me that vibe plus those astonishing graphics
> 
> Im hyped playing Doom Eternal sorry, i had to bring these to to my desk
> View attachment 178431


Oohhh Shinobido looks exciting. Since I never had a PS2 looks like I missed this gem. Specially after reading the Strategy and Tactics section on Wikipedia. I just might use PCSX2 to play it.

Nice. PCSX2 supported list says game is playable.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 6, 2020)

copenhagen69 said:


> started GW2 ... I picked a 'something' Necro just because I have always liked necros since orginal Diablo ... Hopefully I am not let down haha.
> 
> Now have to figure out how nerfed the market is playing for free or is that how they get you to buy the game so it fully unlocks lol



If you want to look at getting some stuff boosted up, lemme know. Are you on the EU region?

Also, rule of thumb: ANY activity levels you. You want max level before the game really starts, as all the current events and activities are centered around level 80 content (and expansions). Or, you can play the RP way and go slowly through the story and the areas - this will level you but quite slowly. If you want to level quickly, farm group events on the world map, get rewards and materials to sell, and then buy crafting materials to level up your crafting skills. Its a super fast leveler. You can use boosts to maximize profit, but its not essential - though keep those crafting boosters you find along the way, for that purpose.

Alongside level ups you need Skill Points. Gathering those all over the world is a great way to just 'roam' the world map, do events along the way and simply have fun exploring. But if you get the expansions, you will be getting boosters for max level as well alongside a wealth of free skill points to unlock base skills. Keep it in mind. World map combat can be pretty unforgiving, too, its easy to lose days there if you're dead set on completing a whole minimap. Having a buddy alongside you helps a ton, but all except group events are soloable.

The key thing is selling everything you find for gold either to vendors or the trading post. Save gold, and use it to buy the stuff you need to level up (crafting) and gear up at max level. This is the 'F2P' route that I found most efficient. Seasonal events are also major money makers - its christmas soon  Keep your boosters for those events. Farm, and by 2021 you're capped 

I do recommend buying the expansions. You only need to get path of fire I believe, you get the other one free. It brings class specializations, that are pretty key. Other than that, no P2W involved.

You can also exclusively PVP your way to heaven - the rewards contain all sorts of stuff you need or can sell for good cash, and it also levels you. It won't be nice though without much knowledge about the game, but you do get equal stats to everyone else.

Here's a pic showing you how that works: you select an amulet and a rune for armor and weapons, which is your 'base stat setup'. Boosting different stats works for different builds, obv.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Dec 7, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> If you want to look at getting some stuff boosted up, lemme know. Are you on the EU region?
> 
> Also, rule of thumb: ANY activity levels you. You want max level before the game really starts, as all the current events and activities are centered around level 80 content (and expansions). Or, you can play the RP way and go slowly through the story and the areas - this will level you but quite slowly. If you want to level quickly, farm group events on the world map, get rewards and materials to sell, and then buy crafting materials to level up your crafting skills. Its a super fast leveler. You can use boosts to maximize profit, but its not essential - though keep those crafting boosters you find along the way, for that purpose.
> 
> ...



thanks for the info, that is helpful! I think I am gonna end up buying it for christmas anyways because I am missing a decent chunk of things due to being F2P.

I am on the NA servers ...


----------



## windwhirl (Dec 8, 2020)

Going back to State of Decay for a bit. Funny how they added this little bit here about how soon after the zombie apocalypse started, the toilet paper vanished.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 8, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> Going back to State of Decay for a bit. Funny how they added this little bit here about how soon after the zombie apocalypse started, the toilet paper vanished.
> 
> 
> View attachment 178645View attachment 178646


Even funnier is that ever since then I’ve never had less than a hundred rolls. That game made me prepared for the excessive shortage of it this year!


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Chomiq (Dec 8, 2020)

Ghost of Tsushima really pulls you in. Had a 10 h binge last Sunday and I still haven't progressed the main story that far. Side quests are fun and you really care about various characters. Exploring the world is also great and wind as GPS is great idea.

I like the way they introduce new game mechanics, for example at one point you obtain a grappling hook - game only tells you how to deploy the hook, simply press X to jump and then R2 mid air to deploy the hook, that's it. You learn various technics by simply traversing the area which is designed specifically for the grapling hook mechanic. So instead of an interruption with an explanation for each new hook move you simply figure it out on your own - "Ok, here I have to deploy it again mid air to navigate to second point", "Here I can scale the wall", etc.


----------



## Khonjel (Dec 8, 2020)

Nice!




Why does her dress have a tail? Was it popular for women to have tails during ww1?




Stupid enemy AI got stuck. Even the little kid on the left was laughing






People be flying. TBF though this is the only briton I've seen who has mastered the art of flying in 1864. I was thinking of playing Unity after this. I think I'll find more frenchies flying.







She was still at it


----------



## shk021051 (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 9, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Ghost of Tsushima really pulls you in. Had a 10 h binge last Sunday and I still haven't progressed the main story that far. Side quests are fun and you really care about various characters. Exploring the world is also great and wind as GPS is great idea.
> 
> I like the way they introduce new game mechanics, for example at one point you obtain a grappling hook - game only tells you how to deploy the hook, simply press X to jump and then R2 mid air to deploy the hook, that's it. You learn various technics by simply traversing the area which is designed specifically for the grapling hook mechanic. So instead of an interruption with an explanation for each new hook move you simply figure it out on your own - "Ok, here I have to deploy it again mid air to navigate to second point", "Here I can scale the wall", etc.



Oh shit its out ey... I needed this some time ago. Still do. Thx
Nvm? Still PS4 only?


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 10, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Really? Gonna have to look...
> 
> EDIT;
> Yeah, damn..
> ...



I already struggled to understand why there was enough juice in there for a remake to begin with. I mean, graphical update to cell shaded graphics? Good luck making that not look samey! Re-spin the same story? Yeah... okay? The original scales up nicely I reckon...

Meanwhile, while waiting on CBP download, I got a fantastic source of inspiration and 'relative size' ideas for Space Engineers, which I do intend to go deep into again with a truly huge design of my own...

Very cool vid in any case.


----------



## Hyderz (Dec 11, 2020)

Ultrawide 3440x1440 : Settings at Max and running smooth


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 11, 2020)

Just tried Drastic DS emu on my samsung Tab A have to say is very enjoyable.

Anyone know the game?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 11, 2020)

tigger said:


> Anyone know the game?


Chrono Trigger.


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 11, 2020)

copenhagen69 said:


> started GW2 ... I picked a 'something' Necro just because I have always liked necros since orginal Diablo ... Hopefully I am not let down haha.
> 
> Now have to figure out how nerfed the market is playing for free or is that how they get you to buy the game so it fully unlocks lol


I'll tell you right now that you missed the best deal for moving to Paid a few weeks ago, when they had the expansions (path of fire and heart of thorns) for half off, _and_ they had a week of major sales of their 'utility' purchases, so it may get frustrating for you. I managed to grab 2 best buy "Gem" cards for 20% off, and that gave me enough for a "starter pack", which tripled my bank inventory, and that seems to be the biggest help. I'm dying for another sale on expanding my bank for the last 450 gems I have left. You build up a LOT of stuff. I think they probably go a little further than Path of Exile in 'needling' you into buying bank space, but with other utility functions. Still, even the free game was enough to seriously get my attention. I've always been a ranger/hunter class, and I'm enjoying this one, but the Necro is absolutely my next build. The only problem will be running out of space on _that _character quickly.... I am *not* buying more gems to flesh out a second bank.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 11, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Chrono Trigger.



Correct


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 11, 2020)

To all you Yakuza fans out there, coming soon to Xbox Game Pass:

Yakuza 3 Remastered (Xbox & PC)
Yakuza 4 Remastered (Xbox & PC)
Yakuza 5 Remastered (Xbox & PC)
Yakuza 6 (Xbox & PC)


----------



## Drone (Dec 11, 2020)

LoZ Skyward Sword







I like hot air distortion effects in Breath of the Wild. Now I noticed them in Skyward Sword 






Getting a Heart Container in LoZ games is as awesome as getting Energy Tanks in Metroid games lol


----------



## Synthwave (Dec 11, 2020)

At the moment/lately?

*Plutonia 2* on UV via GZDoom 4.3.2 (I know 4.5.0 is out), after finishing *The Plutonia Experiment*, *SIGIL*, *Thy Flesh Consumed* and the first three episodes twice.

640 x 400/letterbox/software renderer/200 fps @ 144 Hz ofc. : >





Next will be *No Rest for the Living*, *Scythe* and *TNT Evilution*. Yay. Switching from Vega 56 to GTX 1080 Ti was totally worth it so far. 

: D


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 11, 2020)

Still playing AC Valhalla.  I hate nothing more in the game than stacking cairns.  Grrr.  Here is one in Eurvescire that took an hour.  I can't tell you how many times these fell down like jenga blocks!



Spoiler: AC Valhalla screenshots (possible spoilers)


----------



## Calmmo (Dec 11, 2020)

I'm playing some new RT game that shall not be named. Havent really gotten any bugs/floating objects etc in 4hours, me thinks its a combo of nvme/cpu doing their job loading stuff in time



Chomiq said:


> To all you Yakuza fans out there, coming soon to Xbox Game Pass:
> 
> Yakuza 3 Remastered (Xbox & PC)
> Yakuza 4 Remastered (Xbox & PC)
> ...




nice, finished them all on PS but having them on PC makes a future replay more likely 
Especially 6 being 30 on console.
I'd like to see Judgment on PC even more than 6 tho.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 12, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> Still playing AC Valhalla.  I hate nothing more in the game than stacking cairns.  Grrr.  Here is one in Eurvescire that took an hour.  I can't tell you how many times these fell down like jenga blocks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stacking rocks in a video game? Why would you do that? I mean, you can go outside and do that, for free... Or am I missing something?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 12, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Stacking rocks in a video game? Why would you do that? I mean, you can go outside and do that, for free... Or am I missing something?


You're roleplaying everything to do with the viking culture, even making cairns for their Norse pagan deities.  There is one per region. It's not mandatory, but I hate to let an opportunity pass by.

Plus, I'm living on many centuries of built up mud deposited by the Mississippi River here IRL, and don't have any rocks.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 12, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> You're roleplaying everything to do with the viking culture, even making cairns for their Norse pagan deities. There is one per region. It's not mandatory, but I hate to let an opportunity pass by.


Oh wow, I didn't know that. Seems I was missing something... LOL!


----------



## Khonjel (Dec 13, 2020)

AC Syndicate finally over. Now only queen Victoria side-quests left. The final fight was kinda interesting with the twin assassination on Starrick. Also interested in the plot of modern day. What happened to the characters? Looks like Origins is mainline AC game after Syndicate but iirc Origins had different modern day setting. An egyptian woman working in Abstergo or sth.


----------



## SN2716057 (Dec 13, 2020)

A bit of Satisfactory for a change of pace.


----------



## mx62 (Dec 13, 2020)

deep rock galatic 







just ended trine 4


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 13, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> An egyptian woman working in Abstergo or sth.


Yes, former Abstergo employee who is part of Origins, Odyssey, and Valhalla.


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 13, 2020)

finally arsed myself to fix my physics dk build and even thou the gear is rather meh it's mean machine
7.6k dps with procs and temporary bufs i've seen it hit 14k


			https://www.grimtools.com/calc/O2GE3mJZ
		

and i have a lot more points to add on main dmg skills.


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 13, 2020)

Admiring the attention to detail on this bike in Cyberpunk.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 13, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Admiring the attention to detail on this bike in Cyberpunk.
> View attachment 179400


Such a badass game!!


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 14, 2020)

This doesn't happen very often, but Minis are such fun to drive.
Grid 2019.


----------



## SN2716057 (Dec 15, 2020)

Poom, the browser version of Doom.








						POOM by freds72, Paranoid Cactus
					

DOOM reinvented for PICO8




					freds72.itch.io


----------



## Frick (Dec 15, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> This doesn't happen very often, but Minis are such fun to drive.
> Grid 2019.
> View attachment 179502



They were great in Ignition.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 15, 2020)

Ahhzz said:


> I'll tell you right now that you missed the best deal for moving to Paid a few weeks ago, when they had the expansions (path of fire and heart of thorns) for half off, _and_ they had a week of major sales of their 'utility' purchases, so it may get frustrating for you. I managed to grab 2 best buy "Gem" cards for 20% off, and that gave me enough for a "starter pack", which tripled my bank inventory, and that seems to be the biggest help. I'm dying for another sale on expanding my bank for the last 450 gems I have left. You build up a LOT of stuff. I think they probably go a little further than Path of Exile in 'needling' you into buying bank space, but with other utility functions. Still, even the free game was enough to seriously get my attention. I've always been a ranger/hunter class, and I'm enjoying this one, but the Necro is absolutely my next build. The only problem will be running out of space on _that _character quickly.... I am *not* buying more gems to flesh out a second bank.



Eeeek  Don't fall into the GW2 money traps

Bank space is not very relevant. If you have 1-2 tabs for the boosters, keys and other random stuff you don't regularly use its OK. Almost everything you unlock gets stored in some way, no need to keep the originals - that mostly goes for anything in the Wardrobe, so cosmetic items.

INVENTORY space is where its at. Also, get 1 or 2 shared inventory slots so you can insta-transfer any item between characters or place something account bound in it that you can re-use, like a ticket to some hub area so you can always teleport out. Another nice thing to have in there is a rare Salvage tool so you can always salvage stuff if you're full and get nice materials out of it. Anything from yellow (rare) bordered gear can be salvaged for potential Globs of Ectoplasm which you'll want many of.

So... hope I still managed to save you some dollars. Buy (Trading post) or craft,12-16 slot bags (cheap) and get that inventory rollin', and use gems to expand thát inventory if you need to. The bank is mostly useful for instant depositing of crafting mats, and that is a space you always have.



rtwjunkie said:


> Still playing AC Valhalla.  I hate nothing more in the game than stacking cairns.  Grrr.  Here is one in Eurvescire that took an hour.  I can't tell you how many times these fell down like jenga blocks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sure you know, but, you don't _have _to do that you know. Those map markers are not a checklist.


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 15, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Eeeek  Don't fall into the GW2 money traps
> 
> Bank space is not very relevant. If you have 1-2 tabs for the boosters, keys and other random stuff you don't regularly use its OK. Almost everything you unlock gets stored in some way, no need to keep the originals - that mostly goes for anything in the Wardrobe, so cosmetic items.
> 
> ...


I've got three bank slots, and I'm running 5 or 6 18 slot bags (leatherworking at 300, thank you!). I've not run out of room in my bags since I was in my pre-teens, but I've come close lol. I saved my gems for the story expansions, and didn't want to risk not being able to get what I wanted, so I missed doubling my inventory space . Started stacking ore and wood in my bank now, and not enjoying that. I think I'll probably shelf my leatherworking for a few days and re-enable the Hunting to use up some ore and wood, although if I don't really see any major advantage, I may just TP my excess. 

Is there any point to saving dyes I already have? I just realized I might be able to forge them when I get two more....

I've been over-salvaging, I'm afraid heheh. I keep a couple of salvage kits in my bags and salvage anything blue these days, and most greens. I've TP'd a couple of Yellows/Oranges for a couple of gold, and got lucky for a 22Gp Axe skin, otherwise it gets Forged if it makes it to Lion's, or salvaged if not heheh.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 15, 2020)

Ahhzz said:


> I've got three bank slots, and I'm running 5 or 6 18 slot bags (leatherworking at 300, thank you!). I've not run out of room in my bags since I was in my pre-teens, but I've come close lol. I saved my gems for the story expansions, and didn't want to risk not being able to get what I wanted, so I missed doubling my inventory space . Started stacking ore and wood in my bank now, and not enjoying that. I think I'll probably shelf my leatherworking for a few days and re-enable the Hunting to use up some ore and wood, although if I don't really see any major advantage, I may just TP my excess.
> 
> Is there any point to saving dyes I already have? I just realized I might be able to forge them when I get two more....
> 
> I've been over-salvaging, I'm afraid heheh. I keep a couple of salvage kits in my bags and salvage anything blue these days, and most greens. I've TP'd a couple of Yellows/Oranges for a couple of gold, and got lucky for a 22Gp Axe skin, otherwise it gets Forged if it makes it to Lion's, or salvaged if not heheh.



Dyes can be thrown in the forge I believe for some other useful stuff but I never went deep into the Mystic Forge grindmill, its too grindy to me, too much effort. I just sell them all on the TP directly. Greens are 1-2 silver at least.

And yeah salvaging is good, but selling anything that makes a decent buck is BETTER. Because the TP economy is so good, you can always buy back what you really need. Switching crafting skills is smart btw, you can also add additional specs but thats another account QoL feature that costs gems. Another little trick to save inventory space: just put stacks of materials in there at a price no one buys it for - OR - a price at which you would truly want to sell it and make profit. If you sell for anything more than the extra TP fee, this is a free inventory.

But ehh sounds like you've got the hang of it  Nice.

Also I believe its still a good idea to get your daily fixes of Orichalcum and stuff in the Orr world area(s). Used to be a daily run the whole server would do, but you still need those, reasonably expensive, ores for crafting up to cap. There might be some more alternatives by now to reach higher, but Globs and Ori are going to be required, as well as the other high level materials. The nodes for that appear in daily cycles.


----------



## Khonjel (Dec 15, 2020)

Finally started Kingdom Come Deliverance I got from Epic. Man, this game is gonna be awesome I can feel it in my bones. I kinda feel sad though. I beat up the Kunesh guy with my friends in my first playthrough. But lost save midway and had to start it again. Second time I didn't beat him up cause apparently father is disappointed. Now the village is dead and I feel like I lost a last chance to have fun with my friends... err Henry's friends.
I tried trying to fight a lone Kuman while running away. A bad idea later I understood why this game is so hardcore. I was really scared when running away on the horse. I couldn't even peak back to see how far they were. They were almost breathing down my neck. Scary!!!


----------



## Frick (Dec 15, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> Finally started Kingdom Come Deliverance I got from Epic. Man, this game is gonna be awesome I can feel it in my bones. I kinda feel sad though. I beat up the Kunesh guy with my friends in my first playthrough. But lost save midway and had to start it again. Second time I didn't beat him up cause apparently father is disappointed. Now the village is dead and I feel like I lost a last chance to have fun with my friends... err Henry's friends.
> I tried trying to fight a lone Kuman while running away. A bad idea later I understood why this game is so hardcore. I was really scared when running away on the horse. I couldn't even peak back to see how far they were. They were almost breathing down my neck. Scary!!!



I tried hardcore mode but it was infuriating in the wrong way (primarily the compass lacking directions). Many games these days when having a hardore mode goes overboard. Fallout 4 and Outer Worlds do the same thing.


----------



## Khonjel (Dec 15, 2020)

Frick said:


> I tried hardcore mode but it was infuriating in the wrong way (primarily the compass lacking directions). Many games these days when having a hardore mode goes overboard. Fallout 4 and Outer Worlds do the same thing.


I'm starting in normal since people recommend first timers to start that way. Usually I select hardest or second hardest difficulty in games but I'm not arguing on this game since it hides hud and shit.


----------



## kapone32 (Dec 15, 2020)

Well if anybody knows me they know I am a Total War nut. CA recently released A DLC called the Twisted and the Twilight and during the day (shh don't tell work) I have been doing a campaign using the new Wood Elves faction and it is rather fun. Of course when I am off the clock the first thing I do (I there is no soccer on DAZN) is fire up CP2077.


----------



## FremenDar666 (Dec 15, 2020)

BACK! Almost forgot I was still here. November 5th received Usurpation of Fire ending in DARK SOULS III (Steam). Now it's NG+ and practically everything else I almost forgot. ELITE: DANGEROUS (Steam) is great still and even then I had a few month gap on it. Literally been over a year since I last played THE WITCHER III: Game of the Year (GOG) so I figured to play some on my current build instead of my laptop. Took some getting reacquainted with the controls. Both keyboard and mouse along with wired 360 controller.
Quite a backlog of games but I'm going on a rotation during this pandemic.


----------



## windwhirl (Dec 16, 2020)

I think I got to the final boss in DMC3. And I heard "Sparda" way too many times along the way.

Vergil seems obsessed with power, but I never really saw why he wanted it. I suppose I'll learn about his ultimate goal at some point in either the end of DMC3 or in the following entries of the franchise.


I've been trying for a while but Vergil in this fight is really freaking difficult.

_The instant before my defeat..._

Also, the face this guy makes when he realizes he has lost everything, priceless. Who's laughing now, eh?! _*shoves both middle fingers at him*_


----------



## Vendor (Dec 16, 2020)

surprised to see how well it runs on my 750 ti after tweaking a few settings


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 16, 2020)

Cyberpunk is less demanding at medium to high settings with less powerful GPUs than i was expecting.
I have an RX850 and the game is very smooth at medium preset.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 16, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Cyberpunk is less demanding at medium to high settings with less powerful GPUs than i was expecting.
> I have an RX850 and the game is very smooth at medium preset.


And despite less than stellar FPS is still feels really smooth even if it dips.


----------



## purplekaycee (Dec 16, 2020)

Metro exodus


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 16, 2020)

Still playing 9th Dawn III


----------



## SN2716057 (Dec 16, 2020)

Starlink (got it for free at Ubisoft), AC Vahalla (started over, I hope this time all the missions will run normally), and last but not least Satisfactory (also started over, cause better planning  )


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 16, 2020)

INSTG8R said:


> And despite less than stellar FPS is still feels really smooth even if it dips.



Yeah. I drop to 35 FPS on rare occasions and even then, its playable. Consoley, but playable. There's just no frametime spike to be found. What I do see, is lots of assets getting LOD passes and even lighting layers being applied too late. Some of those even pretty close by. I think that is how the game compensates for performance dips.


----------



## Sithaer (Dec 17, 2020)

SN2716057 said:


> Starlink (got it for free at Ubisoft), AC Vahalla (started over, I hope this time all the missions will run normally), and last but not least Satisfactory (also started over, cause better planning  )
> View attachment 179831



I'm also playing Starlink, funny but I actually remember watching the trailer when it was new and wanted to play it but then I completely forgot about the game's existence so the free giveaway surprised me. 
Its pretty fun so far, looks decent and runs well.

In Witcher 1 I'm in mid Chapter 3, progressing but slowly. _'Also installed a quality of life mod so now I can mediate/use the storage anywhere cause the original way was just annoying to deal with'_


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 17, 2020)

Vendor said:


> surprised to see how well it runs on my 750 ti after tweaking a few settings


Really? That's actually really cool! Screenshots look good. What are your framerates like?



Splinterdog said:


> Cyberpunk is less demanding at medium to high settings with less powerful GPUs than i was expecting.
> I have an RX850 and the game is very smooth at medium preset.


One of the systems in my home has a GTX980, but I haven't tried it yet... Thinking I'm going to install it and have a go.


----------



## sam_86314 (Dec 17, 2020)

INSTG8R said:


> And despite less than stellar FPS is still feels really smooth even if it dips.


It's interesting. I've found 40-50 FPS to be perfectly playable in that game (which is good since that's all my GTX 1070 can do). Maybe it just has really good frametimes and no microstuttering.



lexluthermiester said:


> Really? That's actually really cool! Screenshots look good. What are your framerates like?
> 
> 
> One of the systems in my home has a GTX980, but I haven't tried it yet... Thinking I'm going to install it and have a go.


My GTX 780 3GB and RX 460 4GB systems get around 30-40 FPS at low settings and around 1080p internal resolution (a bit lower on the RX 460).


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 17, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Really? That's actually really cool! Screenshots look good. What are your framerates like?
> 
> 
> One of the systems in my home has a GTX980, but I haven't tried it yet... Thinking I'm going to install it and have a go.


Let us know how you get on!
In spite of the bugs, the game does seem well optimised for a range of different systems and settings.


----------



## metalfiber (Dec 18, 2020)

Going to the Yule Festival in Valhalla.....


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 18, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Let us know how you get on!
> In spite of the bugs, the game does seem well optimised for a range of different systems and settings.


Ok, runs good. 1080p and most settings on medium with a few on high or low(personal taste) and FPS never dip below 80.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 18, 2020)

Fashion Wars 2 again. Can't help it


----------



## purplekaycee (Dec 18, 2020)

Now playing resident evil 2 remake


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 19, 2020)

I purchased Second Extinction



 and ....even if I understand that it is Beta, still I expected more. I got less. 


Also COld War CoD is free for about 6 days and I am enjoying it as much as it will allow me to


----------



## Khonjel (Dec 20, 2020)

Continuing my adventure in Kingdom Come Deliverance. The world is so realistic. I'm not from Europe but a third world country living in the city. But my gramps' home is in the village so I have experience with rural life. Man it felt like I was playing a game based on my village. The forests. The idyllic lifestyle. People waking up and milling about at the break of dawn. Damn! Why didn't I play it sooner


----------



## Nordic (Dec 20, 2020)

After buying far cry 1 to 3 in a steam sale bundle for very cheap prices, I have finally started playing them. Far cry 1 is done and far cry 2 is halfway done.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 20, 2020)

Nordic said:


> After buying far cry 1 to 3 in a steam sale bundle for very cheap prices, I have finally started playing them. Far cry 1 is done and far cry 2 is halfway done.



i actually enjoyed farcry 2, its not as bad as people say. farcry 3 and 4 are very good, and imo 5 is the best


----------



## xtreemchaos (Dec 20, 2020)

just started crysis remastered, got a good deal with epic 40% off and thay gave me a coupon for £10 so cost me £6.99. the game runs well much better than the OG. Ive a old 1080 and got it on med setting and it looks stunning. its like a trip down memory lane .now wouldnt it be good if in a update thay let us play it in VR it would be the dogs dangly bits if thay did   .


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 20, 2020)

xtreemchaos said:


> just started crysis remastered, got a good deal with epic 40% off and thay gave me a coupon for £10 so cost me £6.99. the game runs well much better than the OG. Ive a old 1080 and got it on med setting and it looks stunning. its like a trip down memory lane .now wouldnt it be good if in a update thay let us play it in VR it would be the dogs dangly bits if thay did   .



I still love that, imo it is still a fine game.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Dec 20, 2020)

agreed, im going to up the settings later im sure my gpu will take a bit more. ive never stopped playing the OG with mods. i think the xbox game controller works much better with this remastered.


----------



## Vendor (Dec 20, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Really? That's actually really cool! Screenshots look good. What are your framerates like?


25-30fps at 1080p low


----------



## jevyou (Dec 20, 2020)

assassin's creed valhalla is great you would like this game if you like witcher


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 20, 2020)

Revisiting some old favourites now that I have the RX 5700XT up and running. Smooth as velvet!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 20, 2020)

Nordic said:


> After buying far cry 1 to 3 in a steam sale bundle for very cheap prices, I have finally started playing them. Far cry 1 is done and far cry 2 is halfway done.





tigger said:


> i actually enjoyed farcry 2, its not as bad as people say. farcry 3 and 4 are very good, and imo 5 is the best


FarCry 3 Blood Dragon should not be missed, just throwing it out there.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 20, 2020)

Started FF IX once again, damn I love this.


----------



## Hattu (Dec 20, 2020)

I'm a 7ru3 g4m3r b0i! Microsoft Mahjong is the only game i have and play atleast once a week.  

    

Last time i played something almost daily basis was Red Alert 2 and Warcraft 3 and before that Colin mcRae rally (something) and Dune 2.


----------



## Sithaer (Dec 20, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Revisiting some old favourites now that I have the RX 5700XT up and running. Smooth as velvet!
> View attachment 180315



Hopefully I can make the same post in ~1 month time when I get my new GPU, enjoy your new card and may it serve you for a long time! 
Tho I might have to wait a bit more cause for some reasons even the prev gen/older cards are harder to find now and their price went up quite a bit. _'talking about second hand market in my country'_

Meanwhile Witcher 1 is starting to pick up the pace, have to say it was a slow starter game.
Also having a lot of fun with Starlink, last time I had this much fun with a space/ship game was Freelancer back in the days. _'I wish they would remaster/remake that game..'_


----------



## Susquehannock (Dec 20, 2020)

* Quake II Mission Pack: Ground Zero on my retro Win98 voodoo4 rig.
RTX ... what's that?


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 20, 2020)

Susquehannock said:


> * Quake II Mission Pack: Ground Zero on my retro Win98 voodoo4 rig.
> RTX ... what's that?
> 
> 
> View attachment 180362


I have similar Creative speakers 

Also I installed Moguri mod on FF IX, looks hella pretty for PS1 era game, now I can exactly see how cute Dagger is.


----------



## Susquehannock (Dec 20, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> I have similar Creative speakers
> 
> Also I installed Moguri mod on FF IX, looks hella pretty for PS1 era game, now I can exactly see how cute Dagger is.


Cool. These are the Inspire 2.1 2500 with sub. Friend was tossing it out because they lost the power adapter. Fortunately I have a whole box full and was able to splice a connector onto the proper wall wort. Now that double shotgun rattles my feet.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 20, 2020)

Nordic said:


> After buying far cry 1 to 3 in a steam sale bundle for very cheap prices, I have finally started playing them. Far cry 1 is done and far cry 2 is halfway done.


I am replying to my own comment because I feel like this often. Far Cry 2 runs at 200-300fps at max settings most of the time, but did dip down to 90fps when there was a lot of AI enemies around.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 20, 2020)

Susquehannock said:


> Cool. These are the Inspire 2.1 2500 with sub. Friend was tossing it out because they lost the power adapter. Fortunately I have a whole box full and was able to splice a connector onto the proper wall wort. Now that double shotgun rattles my feet.


I have Inspire 5.1 5100s but I use them as 2.1


----------



## Khonjel (Dec 21, 2020)

Recieved sword-fighting lesson from Captain Bernard in Rattay. Damn his advice is so intuitive. Then had a fight with the pompous Hans. He beat me to archery but I whipped his in sword-fighting. But stupid that I am I thought I shouldn't badmouth Hans in front of Bernard and loaded previous save. Now RNG was on my side I beat him in archery AND sword-fight. Hans' facial expression was troubling. He loses his bow and I get to keep my money. I didn't want to piss off a noble so reloaded save again. And RNG let him win archery. Then I beat him in sword-fighting with SKILL. He keeps his bow (and pride) and I get to keep my monies. Best outcome imo.

Henry hasn't been two days (in game time) in Rattay and is already tip-toeing around upper class. Fuck his life.

Now to find some mods (that actually work). I only got unlimited saves and unlimited inventory atm. I need a reticle for bow and arrow mod and fighting target wheel mod. The default target wheel is fine but my eyes hurt trying to distinguish between the light orange and dark-ish yellow color scheme. The mod situation is mess for this game looking at nexus-mods. Almost every update breaks mod-compatibility. Adn most mods are two-year old and not updated anymore.


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 22, 2020)

Just had a runaround in Quake II RTX, without the RTX  
Brings back some memories.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 22, 2020)

Along with @metalfiber I too am also partaking in the Yule Festival (one of 4 seasonal free DLC for AC Valhalla).




I have also started a game from Dontnod called Twin Mirror.  You piece together things from the past, detective fashion and form a hypothesis, etc. You are an investigative journalist doing personal detective work for your Goddaughter, whose father died.  Currently it is available on PS4 and Epic Games Store.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 22, 2020)

Susquehannock said:


> Cool. These are the Inspire 2.1 2500 with sub. Friend was tossing it out because they lost the power adapter. Fortunately I have a whole box full and was able to splice a connector onto the proper wall wort. Now that double shotgun rattles my feet.


My “foot stool”


----------



## SN2716057 (Dec 22, 2020)

Has anyone played the Return of the Obra Dinn?


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 22, 2020)

SN2716057 said:


> Has anyone played the Return of the Obra Dinn?


got it for the Mrs., but she hasn't played it yet


----------



## metalfiber (Dec 22, 2020)

I thought i'd keep up the norse/viking theme going with replaying God of War. I know at the very least this is my 3rd playthrough. I'm noticing things i took for granted after playing AC Valhalla in God of War and vice versa...like cairns.

I lost to Baldur over 25 times. There's a little bit of difference between block timing in Valhalla and God of War.














An old trophy from the 1st playthrough.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 22, 2020)

I just finished Twin Mirror after 7 hours.  If anyone played Murdered: Soul Suspect, it's like that. You recreate past events based on clues, and you also create possible consequences to action in your head, or Mind Palace, as the main character calls it.  Overall a decent game, but not Dontnod's best effort.  It was pretty good, but glad it was on sale. In any case, Epic gave me $10 to use on something else.


----------



## r9 (Dec 23, 2020)

Got Rage steam key for $2.50 ish, just to find out that have to mess with the config file to stop the texture popping that was never fixed.
And I got hooked on it again, I love the post apocalyptical/wasteland look to it.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Dec 23, 2020)

So halfway?, 3/4? way  thru Titan Quest (Anniv. Ed.), I saw a  new EA game called SOLASTA:Crown  of Magister.  Poking around I became quite taken with the graphics, it looks like Pathfinder: Kingmaker but with better graphics. It uses the D&D 5e rules, shows  the die rolls with some decent, not quite amazing (yet?) custom dice skins. It's very early in EA so there is a lot of missing features, and bugs, that one would expect to find. 
TTFN /playing



rtwjunkie said:


> I just finished Twin Mirror after 7 hours.  If anyone played *Murdered: Soul Suspect*, it's like that. You recreate past events based on clues, and you also create possible consequences to action in your head, or Mind Palace, as the main character calls it.  Overall a decent game, but not Dontnod's best effort.  It was pretty good, but glad it was on sale. In any case, Epic gave me $10 to use on something else.


Won this  somewhere, got a few hours  into it,  maybe halfway IDK, but its been a long times and my CRS made me forget it in favor of the latest gaming trends.


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 23, 2020)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> So halfway?, 3/4? way  thru Titan Quest (Anniv. Ed.), I saw a  new EA game called SOLASTA:Crown  of Magister.  Poking around I became quite taken with the graphics, it looks like Pathfinder: Kingmaker but with better graphics. It uses the D&D 5e rules, shows  the die rolls with some decent, not quite amazing (yet?) custom dice skins. It's very early in EA so there is a lot of missing features, and bugs, that one would expect to find.
> TTFN /playing
> ...


This was a Kickstarted last year that I looked at, admired, and was promptly smacked by the Mrs. for considering   .
Steam link is here (20% off), and their website is here.

edit: even better, GoG link, also 20% off is here


----------



## DR4G00N (Dec 23, 2020)

Trying to play Doom Eternal atm after getting it on the steam sale. Not having much luck running it with my 780 Ti because of Vulkan, 1080p low jumps around from >30 to 100fps depending on where you look so it's pretty well unplayable, not to mention looks like garbage.

Might have to dig out the old HD 7950 to play this game. Got a 290X kicking around which would be much better but it needs to be repaired.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 25, 2020)

Still GW2. New outfit


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Dec 25, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Still GW2. New outfit View attachment 180938


dont make me come in there just to turn off your RGB !


----------



## mx62 (Dec 25, 2020)

zombie army 4 co op
not so bad


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 25, 2020)

FF IX, on the second "disc" (PC version with Moguri mod), just got on the second continent. Like I said few days ago, this game is better every playthrough. Loved this for the last 20 years.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 25, 2020)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> dont make me come in there just to turn off your RGB !



Glowing weapons.... somehow ever since my first weapon enchantment in WoW, the itch needs to be scratched


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 25, 2020)

Christmas day is for playing games, especially when you did everything the night before (noche buena) and didn't finish till 0400, hic.
Still, Lara has more energy than most!


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Dec 25, 2020)

Halo, for me! (¿tu encanta Cortana?) 

Custom Edition and PC MCC with keyboard and mouse!


----------



## Calmmo (Dec 25, 2020)

82hours into CP77.
Still going, i've done most of the generic sidemission stuff so from now on im moving on to the "main" side quests and main story. From what I hear those are (unfortunately) relatively short, so i assume im 10-20 hours away from the finish line.


----------



## Drone (Dec 26, 2020)

Now I have no doubt that LoZ SS is the best


----------



## Night (Dec 26, 2020)

Starting Doom Eternal, really liked Doom from 2016. Btw, you can remove the annoying 'unskippable' startup video, delete base\video\boot_sequence\Boot_Sequence.bk2

Will leave some feedback after a few hours of gameplay.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 26, 2020)

I was hoping to start playing *Cold War* today but i was disappointed when i found out that i had to download 100GB 



Night said:


> Starting Doom Eternal, really liked Doom from 2016.


I really love Doom from 2016 and i still play it except that sometimes it's annoying when players uses Speedhack and so other sh!t.


----------



## Sithaer (Dec 26, 2020)

Night said:


> Starting Doom Eternal, really liked Doom from 2016. Btw, you can remove the annoying 'unskippable' startup video, delete base\video\boot_sequence\Boot_Sequence.bk2
> 
> Will leave some feedback after a few hours of gameplay.



2016 DOOM is a wee bit different than Eternal but both are great fun. 
Played Eternal on the relase day but I do plan a second playthrough after I have my new GPU, also on harder difficulty. _'probably Ultra violence' _


----------



## poliacido (Dec 26, 2020)

Over 50 hrs in CP2077 and still have a lot to do
I am enjoying the game even i have to admit the game is not so ready yet... maybe if you will play it in 2 or 3 months it will be a better experience, but still is a good game no doubt


----------



## FireFox (Dec 26, 2020)

poliacido said:


> CP2077


CP2077? I thought it was CB2077


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 27, 2020)

Knoxx29 said:


> CP2077? I thought it was CB2077


*C*yber*P*unk*2077*


----------



## FireFox (Dec 27, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> *C*yber*P*unk*2077*



Then i was mistaken because the one i know is named CB2077=*C*yber*B*ug2077, i assume the one you're talking about is this one:


----------



## SN2716057 (Dec 27, 2020)

So I've bought the Return of the Obra Dinn and it's an intriguing detective puzzle. Short intro: 60 people on board, loads of dead bodies, no identities, but luckily you can see how people died with a special tool. You gotta observe and listen carefully; location, accents, and more all matter. And ultimately find out who's who and why it all happened. Oh, and it looks like a 1980's game.

And cause I was going for odd games I also got Tales From Off-Peak City. Yeah..it's..yeah..


----------



## Apocalypsee (Dec 27, 2020)

I mostly played *Death Stranding* for this past couple of months. Man the amount of detail they put in the game. I only past 30 hours into the game, taking it veeery slowly. I liked Mama mostly haha, but I'm in Chapter 7 now





I just bought *Story of Seasons: Friends of Mineral Town*. All I can say is, OMG this is the remake of Back to Nature with A LOT of quality of life improvements such as ability to stack up to 9 items in rucksack, move in-between crops, bell to call animals back to their barn, added few more characters and A LOT more that will be way too long to put here. If I'm not nominated Death Stranding for GoTY 2020, this game will be it


----------



## stuartb04 (Dec 27, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Revisiting some old favourites now that I have the RX 5700XT up and running. Smooth as velvet!
> View attachment 180315


ha.
have also been playing forgotten games that i have.
just completed sottr.

loved it.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Dec 27, 2020)

TBH we really need a couple more games that sexualizes both female and male at the same time while trying to coy about it....


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 27, 2020)

"cd2" done in FF IX. Soon I can have more things to do as I get the ship (and a chocobo better than the light blue one).



Knoxx29 said:


> CP2077? I thought it was CB2077


Sounds familiar as I've typed CB so many times when speaking of Cinebench..


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 27, 2020)

I've really got back into Deus Ex HR recently and I love the sneaking and hacking, not to mention the augmentation system.
Excellent sniper rifle too.


----------



## Frick (Dec 27, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> I've really got back into Deus Ex HR recently and I love the sneaking and hacking, not to mention the augmentation system.
> Excellent sniper rifle too.
> View attachment 181285
> 
> View attachment 181286



It's by a wide margin the second best Deus Ex. I'm really struggling with Mankind Divided as it's just not as good. Everything feels slightly worse, from gameplay to UI and even graphics somehow despite the game technically looking better.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 27, 2020)

Frick said:


> It's by a wide margin the second best Deus Ex. I'm really struggling with Mankind Divided as it's just not as good. Everything feels slightly worse, from gameplay to UI and even graphics somehow despite the game technically looking better.


I could try these two as I bought them from sale.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 28, 2020)

Apocalypsee said:


> View attachment 181246


Is it just me, or does she look like a younger slightly smaller chested Jennifer Connelly?


----------



## Khonjel (Dec 28, 2020)

Enjoying KCD so far. Just done the mission with the Uzhitz priest last night. I haven't had such fun in-game or irl this year. Seriously this Daniel Vavra really knows to write a good story. I played a few bits and pieces of Mafia Definitive Edition sometime before and iirc it was also written by this guy.

Well I'm not a morning person (and so isn't my role-played Henry) but sometimes you just gotta wake up early and enjoy the dawn.








Frick said:


> It's by a wide margin the second best Deus Ex. I'm really struggling with Mankind Divided as it's just not as good. Everything feels slightly worse, from gameplay to UI and even graphics somehow despite the game technically looking better.


I think Deus Ex MD is a good game in its own right. It modernizes but keeps the old gameplay mechanic. The only complaint I have is that Square Enix shat the bed with the story progression. Yes I blame SE because by now we know that they rushed their western holdings to start developing Marvel's Avengers. That's why Shadow of the Tomb Raider also suffered. By the time I thought MD was going to be awesome story-wise, it ended. The game fucking ended. By my guess it's not only me who googled after finishing the game if the game has only one boss.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 28, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> Enjoying KCD so far. Just done the mission with the Uzhitz priest last night. I haven't had such fun in-game or irl this year. Seriously this Daniel Vavra really knows to write a good story. I played a few bits and pieces of Mafia Definitive Edition sometime before and iirc it was also written by this guy.
> 
> Well I'm not a morning person (and so isn't my role-played Henry) but sometimes you just gotta wake up early and enjoy the dawn.
> View attachment 181300View attachment 181301
> ...



KCD is something else... I see those two screenshots, and its enough to spark some wanting to play it again. Man, the sense of immersion is fantastic even if you fail in every sword fight and convo.



DeathtoGnomes said:


> TBH we really need a couple more games that sexualizes both female and male at the same time while trying to coy about it....



The one market that keeps on giving.


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 28, 2020)

Frick said:


> It's by a wide margin the second best Deus Ex. I'm really struggling with Mankind Divided as it's just not as good. Everything feels slightly worse, from gameplay to UI and even graphics somehow despite the game technically looking better.


I know it's subjective and IGN gave MD a 9.1. I've never played it but you can certainly notice the graphical improvements they made over 3 years.
I'll pick it up ultra cheap when I've finished HR.









Edit:
It's 87% off at Green Man Gaming 




__





						Green Man Gaming
					





					www.greenmangaming.com


----------



## Khonjel (Dec 28, 2020)

This shit is so relatable. Galloping through the woods trying to do a quest. Enemy music hits. Cue wasting 15 minutes trying to find the enemy. Find a campsite nearby and wait 5 more mins to see if they show up lol


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Dec 28, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> This shit is so relatable. Galloping through the woods trying to do a quest. Enemy music hits. Cue wasting 15 minutes trying to find the enemy. Find a campsite nearby and wait 5 more mins to see if they show up lol


sounds like the 2nd Edition DnD DM is trying  to be creative...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 29, 2020)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> sounds like the 2nd Edition DnD DM is trying  to be creative...


I actually did that to a party once. They were messing with me so I messed back. Moral of the story, don't piss off the Dungeon Master!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 29, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> I know it's subjective and IGN gave MD a 9.1. I've never played it but you can certainly notice the graphical improvements they made over 3 years.
> I'll pick it up ultra cheap when I've finished HR.
> 
> 
> ...


It does look better, but gameplay is a step down from HR...and damn the maps are small.  It feels like they had extreme time constraints (which it turned out they did) so they did the best they could.

Even so, it’s about 88% as good as HR, so that’s a pretty high mark.  It really shouldn’t be missed. I enjoyed it enough to play twice in a row, and a third time halfway through a year later. I need to finish it again.


----------



## Sithaer (Dec 29, 2020)

Finished Witcher 1, put in a good ~55 hours.
It was really slow at start and I had to get used to how it works but it was alright and at least now I know more about the story. _'that and I can use the savefile in Witcher 2'_

Already installed Witcher 2 but I'm gonna take a short-ish break before I start a long game yet again so I grabbed Life is Strange Before the Storm deluxe edition on GoG for 5 euro.


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 30, 2020)

Deus Ex: Mankind Divided has got me hooked much more than Cyberpunk (and in fact so has Human Revolution) and I like that they upped the graphics so it looks less cartoonish and also added the cover system.
Feels like the original in many ways, they both do in fact.


----------



## Rahnak (Dec 30, 2020)

Still playing Odyssey. 91% done with the main game, according to stats. It's simultaneously enjoyable and disappointing. In my opinion it's a downgrade from Origins in many ways (thankfully not in any big way, just small things), similar in others and the only thing where its surpasses it it's the world itself. It's bigger, prettier and more detailed. It's been very fun to discover.
My biggest gripes are the equipment system and level cap and they're sort of tied together. I don't see the point of increasing the cap to 99 and it actually hurts the game. It should've been a NG+ feature. As for the equipment system.. it's pretty broken. Epic equipment is useless for anything other than borrowing the looks to apply to other gear, it doesn't scale properly. You can increase the level, which in turn increases the base stat (armor/damage) but not the others stats, from what I can tell. Not to mention, since the cap is so high, it's prohibitively costly to increase all your equipment as you level up (EDIT: Turns out it the other stats do scale as well. So that's nice. Still pretty expensive to keep leveling up though).
In Origins I hit the level cap probably about the 65-70% mark and then focused on maxing my epic gear. I ended the game with epic gear in every slot. In Odyssey I'm fairly close to the end, nowhere near cap at level 62 (level 60 would've been a good cap) and between my two fighter/stealth builds I only have a single epic equiped because it boosts my stealth damage a lot.
Thankfully while this is annoying it's not too detrimental to my experience. I collect the epic gear for the looks and keep it stored in the boat.


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 31, 2020)

"This means something."


----------



## SN2716057 (Dec 31, 2020)

I've recently received the inserts from VR Optician so I could play without my glasses and the first game I tried was _Arizona Sunshine_. It's no Left 4 Dead, luckily, but it still is creepy af at times.


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 31, 2020)

Bought Sakura Wars on PS4 last week. Finished it two days ago. Sort of a dating sim mixed with mech action. It was fun, story was good and had a lot of comedic as well as hearth warming moments.
Now started Sakura Wars So Long My Love on PS2 with pcsx2. This one's more than a decade older but is still fun. I'm surprised that dating sim aspect is really toned down all things considered. Mech action is turn based with some tactical elements. Story is great and characters are well written. While the dialogue options are better indicated thanks to your character icon showing emotions and impact, the qte minigames that require you to move sticks in correct direction can sometimes be a pain. Still, game doesn't really punish you for not getting it right, so in the end it's all good.
Edit. 
Best advice during a last stand against enemy "put your hands on your boobs and start massaging" "ok, will do!". It actually worked.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 1, 2021)

The next best thing to being there.
Monument Valley, but no sign of Gordon though.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 2, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Monument Valley, but no sign of Gordon though.


Nice!


----------



## Frick (Jan 2, 2021)

Got Horizon Zero Dawn for like €18 on Epic (with a coupon) and I've played the intro and honestly I'm glad I got the RTX2060, because the game is _gorgeous_, and if it holds up as well as it has so far it will be very, very, good.

After changing the FOV to 100 it became playable. I really dislike the OTS view where the character is off to the side.

Ah ok the camera moves around. That's not annoying at all.

Ok so about 5 hours in and yes. This game is excellent.


----------



## Susquehannock (Jan 2, 2021)

Still rocking the 3dfx powered Quake 2: Ground Zero mission pack.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 2, 2021)

Some shameless self promotion from Ubisoft, but why not? It's their game.
And I do like playing with cranes.


----------



## Rahnak (Jan 2, 2021)

I just finished everything in the base Odyssey and I'm nearly done with the "The Lost Tales of Greece" DLC and man, the quest "One really, really bad day" is the funniest thing by far in Odyssey. Chikaros had me laughing so hard I had to pause mid-fight.
Legacy of the First Blade is up next and then Fate of Atlantis.

I'm curious to see how the story would play if I had choosen Alexios, but the game is far too long for a second playthrough. Is it just a simple swap between the siblings?


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jan 3, 2021)

I've decided to focus and finish up AC:Odyssey.  I think I'm getting too old to play more than one game at a time.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 3, 2021)

Rahnak said:


> I just finished everything in the base Odyssey and I'm nearly done with the "The Lost Tales of Greece" DLC and man, the quest "One really, really bad day" is the funniest thing by far in Odyssey. Chikaros had me laughing so hard I had to pause mid-fight.
> Legacy of the First Blade is up next and then Fate of Atlantis.
> 
> I'm curious to see how the story would play if I had choosen Alexios, but the game is far too long for a second playthrough. Is it just a simple swap between the siblings?


Yes, it is a simple swap, but.....in the English version you also get one of the worst accents ever recorded for a game if you play as Alexios. So, I guess he has THAT going for him, LOL.

Smilies seem to be gone. Hmmmm...


----------



## harm9963 (Jan 3, 2021)

Cyberpunk 2077 for now .


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 3, 2021)

rtwjunkie said:


> Smilies seem to be gone. Hmmmm...


There still available. Click on the three dots after the image upload/link icon.


----------



## Khonjel (Jan 3, 2021)

Khonjel said:


> This shit is so relatable. Galloping through the woods trying to do a quest. Enemy music hits. Cue wasting 15 minutes trying to find the enemy. Find a campsite nearby and wait 5 more mins to see if they show up lol


Okay I found out that the spot I heard enemy music was a witch ritual spot. Three wannabe witches turn into a talking horse, a talking pig and a mute chicken (all thanks to literal pussy-juice infused drug ointment  ). You have to make love (in actuality lockpick  ) an animal to continue when two demons show up. I fight the demons and in the morning find two common bandits. Trying to google a non-lethal way to take them down spoiled me that this quest is kinda shit. You get fucked either way. Thank god for unlimited save mod and I saved so many times. During my googling I find that one of the main quest I have currently active is time-sensitive. Cue galloping halfway across the map half-asleep and half-"I'm quite hongry" to finish the quest.


----------



## moproblems99 (Jan 3, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> There still available. Click on the three dots after the image upload/link icon.
> View attachment 182126



Stay on topic please.


----------



## Khonjel (Jan 3, 2021)

moproblems99 said:


> Stay on topic please.


If one reply constitutes as off-topic then your reply and mine to you now is also off-topic innit? StAy oN tOPic PleASe.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 3, 2021)

Susquehannock said:


> Still rocking the 3dfx powered Quake 2: Ground Zero mission pack.
> 
> View attachment 182043


That takes me back!


----------



## Night (Jan 3, 2021)

Finished Doom Eternal, was a fun ride. If you ask me if it's better than Doom 2016, I couldn't say. There are new things in this one, and there's more to the lore than before, which is interesting and I like that. I guess I didn't enjoy Eternal as much as I enjoyed Doom 2016 because the one from 2016 was something new and fresh, I feel the same about Assassins Creed series. Don't get me wrong there are big things going on in Eternal, and if you liked the 2016 one you should give it a go.

Still have some collectables and runes to find/finish so I'll just do that.


----------



## Sithaer (Jan 3, 2021)

Frick said:


> Got Horizon Zero Dawn for like €18 on Epic (with a coupon) and I've played the intro and honestly I'm glad I got the RTX2060, because the game is _gorgeous_, and if it holds up as well as it has so far it will be very, very, good.
> 
> After changing the FOV to 100 it became playable. I really dislike the OTS view where the character is off to the side.
> 
> ...



Thats nice but how?
From my country even with the current coupon its still ~30 euro and thats a wee bit much for me atm.

Well matters not, can't run it on my 4GB RX 570 and native 2560x1080 anyway.  _'Tried before almost buying it, its full of texture bugs/glitches and I can't fix it so gotta buy a new GPU first with more Vram cause apparently its an issue with 4GB AMD cards'_

*@Night*

Felt the same about Eternal, it was a great game and I had a lot of fun with it _'had it pre ordered too' _but something was missing and I think its cause I already played 2016 DOOM twice before playing Eternal so it wasn't as new anymore.
To me they are about ~equal, can't really pick which is better.
The extra lore was a welcome addition tho, read/listened to everything I found in the game.


----------



## Frick (Jan 3, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> Thats nice but how?
> From my country even with the current coupon its still ~30 euro and thats a wee bit much for me atm.
> 
> Well matters not, can't run it on my 4GB RX 570 and native 2560x1080 anyway.  _'Tried before almost buying it, its full of texture bugs/glitches and I can't fix it so gotta buy a new GPU first with more Vram cause apparently its an issue with 4GB AMD cards'_



~€27 and a €9 coupon.

And for what it's worth it looks great at low settings as well. This is everything maxed out vs everything bottomed out (except clouds which was set to medium in the lower end).

BTW, memory use has maxed out at 5.5GB for me. At first I regretted spending so much on a GPU (€300 for a new RTX 2060) but now I am honestly glad I did. Just running around the tall grass in this game is amazing.


Spoiler


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 3, 2021)

I've been returning to some old favourites over the holiday weekend, one of which is Mad Max, a very underrated game in many ways. I started it in 2016, played 20 hours so far and am nowhere near finishing which is fine. I always take my time and hate to rush through a game if I'm enjoying it.
The actual hand to hand fighting is brilliant and very satisfying. Not only that, it looks great!


----------



## moproblems99 (Jan 3, 2021)

Khonjel said:


> If one reply constitutes as off-topic then your reply and mine to you now is also off-topic innit? StAy oN tOPic PleASe.



It was just sarcasm.  Lounge things.


----------



## andy_3_913 (Jan 3, 2021)

This is my first post so...
Still playing ME3 MP.

( Hopefully that won't be my last post  )


----------



## Night (Jan 3, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I've been returning to some old favourites over the holiday weekend, one of which is Mad Max, a very underrated game in many ways. I started it in 2016, played 20 hours so far and am nowhere near finishing which is fine. I always take my time and hate to rush through a game if I'm enjoying it.
> The actual hand to hand fighting is brilliant and very satisfying. Not only that, it looks great!



100% agreed that it's underrated, post apocalyptic world made perfect, finished the game 2 times completely. You can actually feel the emptiness and 'what used to be' here. I get a craving here and there to start again because it's so well made.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 3, 2021)

andy_3_913 said:


> This is my first post so...
> Still playing ME3 MP.
> 
> ( Hopefully that won't be my last post  )


Welcome to TPU!


----------



## Calmmo (Jan 3, 2021)

I started Nier tomatotomatata. I see jaggies at 1440p with 8x msaa, sad. Gonna try FXAA on top i think.


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 3, 2021)

I have to play Sakura Wars on pcsx2 with software renderer at native res because the game is borked in certain cutscenes when using hardware renderer which caused the FPS to drop to almost single digit values. It's listed as playable but someone hasn't really tested it properly. 95% of the time is fine, but I got pissed off each time the slowdown happened so I went for the software renderer. 
18 hours in and I'm almost done. Overall it's a fun game and fanservice is really toned down.


----------



## Sithaer (Jan 3, 2021)

Frick said:


> ~€27 and a €9 coupon.
> 
> And for what it's worth it looks great at low settings as well. This is everything maxed out vs everything bottomed out (except clouds which was set to medium in the lower end).
> 
> ...



Interesting thing is that we tried it on my bro's PC, similar system with a R5 1600 and a Gigabyte GTX 970 Xtreme, same 2560x1080 monitor resolution even.
On his PC its all fine with the same exact settings, no texture issues but on my 4GB 570 its a mess and looks terrible regardless of the settings. _'I do have around +10 FPS compared to his setup tho'_

I waited for some patches/updates that might fix it but nope its still the same mess so I put down the game till I buy a proper GPU. _'which is gonna take longer than planned looking at the GPU prices atm, its disgusting'_

Its just a bit of a shame, I was really hyped for this game to come to PC and wanted to play it and even wanted to buy it day 1 but now I'm glad I didn't cause its unplayable on my current setup. _'FPS is ok but gross texture issues'_


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 3, 2021)

just finished Yaga,
fun little time waster. got it for about 5 with coupon on epic.
10h for first playthrough


----------



## b82rez (Jan 3, 2021)

I've been playing Yakuza: Like a Dragon (70 hours in and it's an excellent game). I tried to play Cyberpunk but the game was too buggy for my liking but I have been watching a bunch of Cyberpunk glitch compilation videos on Youtube as they are hilarious so at least there is something positive to come out of it.

Example of  video below


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 6, 2021)

world of warcraft... also AMD CPU users beware, this game crashes all the time with my AMD cpu... its really annoying. I usually can play for 1 hr or so before it crashes, but it never fails. no other game gives me issues though so eh.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 7, 2021)

Slipping back into Cyberpunk and finally grabbing some decent weapons and stealing from people who have been kind to me.
Death from above.


----------



## oobymach (Jan 7, 2021)

Stranded Deep, soo good for how simple it is, it's a survival game where you're stranded among small islands after a plane crash.









						Save 33% on Stranded Deep on Steam
					

Take the role of a plane crash survivor stranded somewhere in the Pacific Ocean. Come face to face with some of the most life threatening scenarios that will result in a different experience each time you play. Scavenge. Discover. Survive.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Kursah (Jan 7, 2021)

Picked up Doom Eternal, Dying Light, Absolute Territory, Hades and Forts from the Steam sale.


Haven't played Doom Eternal yet, decided I better finish 2016 first lol. 
Just started Dying Light, this is gonna be fun.
I picked up Absolute Territory because it's an indie space combat sim in honor of X-Wing, Freespace, etc. and the dev is an awesome dude, looking forward to trying this one out.
Started Hades, and I'm not a rouge fan...but this damn game is addictive and silly. I love the combat, especially with a controller. Though M&KB works well enough too.
Forts is fun and I'll have to dig into it at some point.
I buy all these games, and what do I end up playing the most in the past few days? Mindustry lol! Free from the dev or $5.99 on Steam, the 6.0 update was massive and its just a damn fun game that's fairly casual but still engaging. 

I've also been playing plenty of Creeper World 4 and C&C Remastered, both excellent titles that I highly recommend.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 7, 2021)

Kursah said:


> Picked up Doom Eternal, Dying Light, Absolute Territory, Hades and Forts from the Steam sale.
> 
> 
> Haven't played Doom Eternal yet, decided I better finish 2016 first lol.
> ...



I'm addicted to WoW lately. told myself I'd never go back ten years ago, and here I am... LOL


----------



## xu^ (Jan 7, 2021)

Picked up loads on the Steam winter sale (about 15 games) But the stuff im playing currently are

Age of Empires 2 DE
Wreckfest
Serious Sam 4
F1 2020

and something ive been playing for years and never get tired of...

Quake 2 - Multiplayer


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 7, 2021)

xubidoo said:


> Picked up loads on the Steam winter sale (about 15 games) But the stuff im playing currently are
> 
> Age of Empires 2 DE
> Wreckfest
> ...



I told myself no more games, but I also got AoE 2 DE... lol  honestly runs great on my new system, and the enhanced graphics pack allowing for zoom and such is actually really nice experience.


----------



## xu^ (Jan 7, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I also got AoE 2 DE... lol honestly runs great on my new system, and the enhanced graphics pack allowing for zoom



I dont have that as i thought it was only intended for above 1080p ?  is it any use on a 1080p system, or are u blasting it in 4k


----------



## GamerGuy (Jan 7, 2021)

Just replayed Gears of War 5, great to see consistent >100fps at max setting @ 3840x1080, and have bought Hivebusters. Playing it thru and have gotten a little forward in the expeditions. I enjoy mission based games like this....


----------



## FremenDar666 (Jan 7, 2021)

Played and finished STAR WARS - JEDI: Fallen Order. Haven't 100% though. CYBERPUNK 2077 is nice, GOG release. Various emulators and older DOS games. Have been considering getting back into Amiga emulation and, yeah. Going overboard with grabbing every Amiga game in existense on Abandonware sites.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 7, 2021)

I'm using it at 1080p.  It does enhance it some even for 1080p, but it also gives the zoom ability which benefits any resolution, with scroll its kind of fun zooming out real far and zooming back in as close as i want.  


xubidoo said:


> I dont have that as i thought it was only intended for above 1080p ?  is it any use on a 1080p system, or are u blasting it in 4k





FremenDar666 said:


> Played and finished STAR WARS - JEDI: Fallen Order. Haven't 100% though. CYBERPUNK 2077 is nice, GOG release. Various emulators and older DOS games. Have been considering getting back into Amiga emulation and, yeah. Going overboard with grabbing every Amiga game in existense on Abandonware sites.



i got stuck in jedi fallen order. the 



Spoiler: ya



gladiator part, where you are in arena and have to fight a bunch of random monsters


... i just can't get past it no matter how many times i try, so i finally gave up on it.


----------



## xu^ (Jan 7, 2021)

FremenDar666 said:


> Played and finished STAR WARS - JEDI: Fallen Order. Haven't 100% though. CYBERPUNK 2077 is nice, GOG release. Various emulators and older DOS games. Have been considering getting back into Amiga emulation and, yeah. Going overboard with grabbing every Amiga game in existense on Abandonware sites.



Just use Winuae and download an image, 1000's of Amiga games available using Whdload, all playable from an HD image, saves much messing with ADF files and disk swapping so to speak 



lynx29 said:


> I'm using it at 1080p.  It does enhance it some even for 1080p, but it also gives the zoom ability which benefits any resolution, with scroll its kind of fun zooming out real far and zooming back in as close as i want.



Nice , will give it a go then, thought it was pretty much pointless in 1080p


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 7, 2021)

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1167630/Teardown/


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 7, 2021)

I just launched Watch Dogs Legion (which has a great intro) and saw this anti-cheat monstrosity:


...which can be disabled by inserting "-BattlEyeLauncher" in the game argument.
To be honest, I'd have been happy playing as Dalton, the Bond type character in the intro.


----------



## PeterWhite (Jan 7, 2021)

This is a good question 
These days i am playing a very old game: street fighter 
Anyone is playing the same game as me?


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 7, 2021)

Finished sakura wars so long my love on Tuesday. The damn final was a cheating c*unt. He went from one turn during a cycle to four turns out of nowhere. I guess devs decided they can throw their own game rules out of the window just because it's the final boss. Sure, I understand that the last boss has to pose some sort of challenge but not like this.


----------



## Khonjel (Jan 7, 2021)

A little hungarian (cuman) roast








Reading about them while it cooks. Notice my HP bar on the 2nd picture? I've already eaten a cuman run. So my hunger-induced HP debuff is fixed.


----------



## Sithaer (Jan 7, 2021)

Khonjel said:


> View attachment 182864
> A little hungarian (cuman) roast
> 
> View attachment 182865
> ...



As a Hungarian thats pretty funny to read and I did not expect that game to have such. _'I have it free on Epic but never tried it'_


----------



## Khonjel (Jan 7, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> As a Hungarian thats pretty funny to read and I did not expect that game to have such. _'I have it free on Epic but never tried it'_


Scandalous! Is just a joke. A good christian never eats a  sheep of our shepard lord jesus christ, even if they don't adhere to the faith.


----------



## Sithaer (Jan 8, 2021)

Finished Life is Strange before the storm as a break game between Witcher 1 and 2 so I started the game today.


Only installed a AI upscaled texture mod and some minor things + disabled the original sharpening effect cause it was way too much for my eyes/taste.

Using the savefile from Witcher 1 which I recently finished.

Other than that I was playing the most _'fun' _game there is, hardware issue troubleshooting in the past ~1 week.
After trying everything I could think of I just put back my old 450W PSU in my system today and so far its stable, will see if it lasts through the weekend then contact the retailer since my 650W unit still has 3 years warranty left.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 9, 2021)

I got stuck on Jedi Fallen Order, can't get past one part no matter what I do, frustrating.

I am just doing more gaming in WoW Shadowlands. It's been pretty fun honestly. I found a really nice guild, lot of helpful people. I am really liking the little mini-game new with Shadowlands, it is a Command Table you unlock companions, level them up, and they fight on quests for you, its not in 3D or anything, its just like a little 2D chess table, has a 4hr-12 hr cooldown depending on the quests. It has a decent amount of strategy to it as well, making sure my ranged, healers are in right spots, etc. Makes me think anyway. Not super complex but fun.

I don't think I will be renewing my subscription though... will try Jedi Fallen Order again once this month runs out.  I really am enjoying Jedi Fallen Order for most part, not best game in world, but it's fun.


----------



## Sithaer (Jan 9, 2021)

Aight, a bit more Witcher 2 since I wasn't exactly happy about the jaggies in the game even with maxed out settings+tweaks.
Sure Ubersampling would fix that but my poor card is not strong enough to handle that with my resolution. 

Checked some mods and found a decent ENB preset that doesn't ruin the original style but fixes the AA and some other stuff.
Have to say it looks great ingame and it didn't butcher the performance either, well not as much as ubersampling.




I just can't help myself with modding if its possible.


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 9, 2021)

^Nice looking screenshots.


----------



## Sithaer (Jan 9, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> ^Nice looking screenshots.


Well its a nearly 10 years old game, tbh it looked fine even on its own I just disliked some of the default settings so I looked for mods to fix them.

I got into modding with the Elder Scroll games _'mainly Skyrim' _and now when I play older games I always look for graphical mods just in case. _'one reason why I love to play on a PC'_


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jan 9, 2021)

Still lost in Greece.


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 9, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> Still lost in Greece.
> 
> View attachment 183275


Assassin’s Creed Valhalla?


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jan 10, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> Assassin’s Creed Valhalla?



Assassin's Creed Odyssey


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 10, 2021)

Deus Ex HR has really picked up the pace now and one difficult decision had to me made relating to these shots.


Spoiler


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 11, 2021)

I just stumbled onto this... and I think its going to be an absolute gem, even if possibly short-lived. But yeah this is the sort of creativity I game for. Instabuy










Also this is free on EGS now and will probably cost a number of evenings too


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 11, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> I just stumbled onto this... and I think its going to be an absolute gem, even if possibly short-lived. But yeah this is the sort of creativity I game for. Instabuy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got this with epic coupon and sale for about 6. havent tried it yet
about 30min gameplay here (not my channel but i learned from it for the game)


----------



## Drone (Jan 11, 2021)

It took me 97 hours (gameplay time) or 3 months (real time) to complete *Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword*. That's my favorite LoZ game to date


----------



## Khonjel (Jan 12, 2021)

Did some house cleaning of my KCD inventory. Hoarded 27k groschen. Yikes! The real pain was looking up hoarded weapon/armour stats and deciding what to keep what to sell. A happy pain most RPG lovers will tell you. Now gonna grind up some perks.

Unlimited weight and unlimited save are the only gameplay-changing mods I'm using atm. If not for these two I don't know if I could play this tedious game. I was looking into getting Red Dead Redemption 2. But by all accounts I've heard it's even more tedious



http://imgur.com/a/uR4QICh


----------



## moproblems99 (Jan 12, 2021)

I was really excited that an Indiana Jones game was being made.  Then I saw who was making it.


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 12, 2021)

moproblems99 said:


> I was really excited that an Indiana Jones game was being made.  Then I saw who was making it.


I remain optimistic the game could still turn out alright with Bethesda owned by Microsoft.


----------



## SN2716057 (Jan 13, 2021)

After waiting for MSFS2020 to download..I


----------



## Calmmo (Jan 13, 2021)

Completed Nier Automata (!!)





And Im moving on to THIS


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 13, 2021)

I'm completely hooked on both Deus Ex HR and MD which I'm playing simultaneously, enjoying sneaking through air vents and creeping up on enemies. I just love air vents.
Both games have drawn me in effortlessly, unlike Cyberpunk, which hasn't done that for me at all, yet. Both do justice to the original in so many ways, although I'm sure it's Clint Eastwood doing Jensen's voiceover


----------



## Khonjel (Jan 13, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I'm completely hooked on both Deus Ex HR and MD which I'm playing simultaneously, enjoying sneaking through air vents and creeping up on enemies. I just love air vents.
> Both games have drawn me in effortlessly, unlike Cyberpunk, which hasn't done that for me at all, yet. Both do justice to the original in so many ways, although I'm sure it's Clint Eastwood doing Jensen's voiceover
> View attachment 183825


I wonder if I should replay it. I played thrm only two years ago so the story is fresh on my mind. Maybe in a few years.


----------



## moproblems99 (Jan 13, 2021)

Hmmmm, delete please.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 13, 2021)

Khonjel said:


> I wonder if I should replay it. I played thrm only two years ago so the story is fresh on my mind. Maybe in a few years.


I find both storylines engaging and immediate, particularly HR, where a damsel in distress is involved. I really feel a sense of purpose and the game is goal orientated which helps me stay focused, which I think is the key to any FPS and RPG.


----------



## moproblems99 (Jan 13, 2021)

I saw that an open world star wars game is being worked on.  Then I saw it was ubisoft and started to wonder what a star wars game with no jumping will be like.


----------



## milewski1015 (Jan 13, 2021)

Apocalypsee said:


> I mostly played *Death Stranding* for this past couple of months. Man the amount of detail they put in the game. I only past 30 hours into the game, taking it veeery slowly. I liked Mama mostly haha, but I'm in Chapter 7 now


That screenshot looks phenomenal. Makes me want to pick up the game, but I need another game to add to the backlog like I need a hole in my head...doesn't help I'm not making any progress through the backlog since just about all I do is play Valorant these days...


----------



## Drone (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Khonjel (Jan 15, 2021)

Just completed Baptism by Fire main quest in KCD. Holy shit my body's shaking and not just from the biting winter cold. First skirmish against the bandit and cuman force and then picking out archers while destroying the gate with a battering ram. Finally an epic 1v1 against that fucking dog, Runt. I can feel the emotion of Henry, the rage at Runt still taunting right till the end coursing through me. Damn satisfying quest.

Bravo Warhorse bravo!


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 15, 2021)

I've been hooked on Fallout 76 since beta release.
Part of the issue why I'm not much online here anymore... I can't quit playing it in my free time.


----------



## Colddecked (Jan 15, 2021)

Playing Battlefront 2 since its free on EGS... feels slow though compared to Warzone...


----------



## kapone32 (Jan 15, 2021)

Colddecked said:


> Playing Battlefront 2 since its free on EGS... feels slow though compared to Warzone...


it will until you get to the mission where storm troopers are coming at you from all sides.


----------



## Frick (Jan 15, 2021)

Some 20h in Horizon Zero Dawn and literally no end in sight, and it's still absolutely lovely.


----------



## kapone32 (Jan 15, 2021)

Frick said:


> Some 20h in Horizon Zero Dawn and literally no end in sight, and it's still absolutely lovely.


That game is beautiful and the combat is kinetic.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 15, 2021)

moproblems99 said:


> I saw that an open world star wars game is being worked on.  Then I saw it was ubisoft and started to wonder what a star wars game with no jumping will be like.



Jetpacks man! And slow-as-molasses cover vaulting.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 16, 2021)

Frick said:


> Some 20h in Horizon Zero Dawn and literally no end in sight, and it's still absolutely lovely.


It will be at that “no end in sight” for several times what you already played! The story, which is itself pretty long, only takes you to about 1/2 of the world, and there are tons of other places to see and things to do. The lore in the game is impressively deep.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 17, 2021)

Shades of Half Life here in Deus Ex HR.
And I finally killed the Boss, Namir which took forever.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jan 17, 2021)

Closing in on 50 hours in AC: Odyssey


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 17, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> Closing in on 50 hours in AC: Odyssey
> 
> View attachment 184333


Nice screenshot! I had completely forgotten that there are in fact wooded areas and it's not all sand and rock.


----------



## purecain (Jan 17, 2021)

BEEN WHIPPING CHEATERS ALL NIGHT!


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 17, 2021)

purecain said:


> View attachment 184359
> BEEN WHIPPING CHEATERS ALL NIGHT!


Those poor cheaters didn’t see it coming.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 17, 2021)

This brings back happy memories, but I had to use Kentie's launcher and choose Open GL Support for it to run properly. Not sure if I ever did finish the game all those years ago either.




Looks even better with the GMDX mod.


----------



## Frick (Jan 17, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> This brings back happy memories, but I had to use Kentie's launcher and choose Open GL Support for it to run properly. Not sure if I ever did finish the game all those years ago either.
> 
> 
> Looks even better with the GMDX mod.



Finish it. It's worth it. As for mods I'm not fond of them. Many mods that supposedly just make the graphics "better" (whatever that means) also changes a lot of other stuff. In the past I liked mods but I get increasingly cold on them.


----------



## z1n0x (Jan 17, 2021)

While waiting for CDPR to fix Cybermeme. i'm playing some Sekiro, plus HZD is on my radar but waiting for patch 1.10 before i start. 

Finally found the patience and focus to beat the Mortal Journey.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 17, 2021)

33 hours into Assassin's Creed Odyssey. Super fun game!


----------



## DuxCro (Jan 17, 2021)

Been playing mostly old games. I finally finished Star Wars: Shadows of the Empire N64. I remember playing the first mission on Nintendo 64 in the local arcade back when the game came out. Those graphics were absolutely amazing back then. Also started playing Star Wars: Jedi Knight II today.


----------



## windwhirl (Jan 17, 2021)

Redoing HL2 Ep 2. But all to get the gnome launch achievement lol


I really wish the car had some compartment to put the gnome in, since the little dude just went flying out every time I turned the car in any direction. Or whenever there was a bump in the road.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 17, 2021)

Found my mojo in GW2 PVP.

Dragonhunter ftw


----------



## Cvrk (Jan 18, 2021)

Since 2015 still going strong. And if they keep the Blizzard platform, sadly we will never see other Black Ops like this ever again


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 20, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> Found my mojo in GW2 PVP.


Gotta give it a try at some point. I think that's their only game that I've never touched. I guess I didn't wanna risk liking it too much, and wasting hundreds of hours of my life )))
I've been an NCSoft fanatic for nearly 2 decades, played everything from Lineage II to GW with all expansions, and even beta-tested Tabula Rasa before its eventual release and quick death.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 20, 2021)

silentbogo said:


> Gotta give it a try at some point. I think that's their only game that I've never touched. I guess I didn't wanna risk liking it too much, and wasting hundreds of hours of my life )))
> I've been an NCSoft fanatic for nearly 2 decades, played everything from Lineage II to GW with all expansions, and even beta-tested Tabula Rasa before its eventual release and quick death.



Well if you need shortcuts, I can provide  Swimming in stuff I have no goddamn idea what to use it for anymore. But realistically, if you get the expansions and your focus is PVP, there isn't much of a grind to do. You'll want to get some basics at best and then you can try any build in the class in hundreds of ways.

PVE is grindy, but highly story/map driven so you won't be doing the same stuff all the time, or at least, it looks different 
WvWvW, and especially being any good at it, yeah, that's a major time sink, as well as chasing Fractals and raiding. But this game is very good at chopping it all up into manageable time investments of say 15-30 minutes for most activities.

I started playing this religiously many years ago since open beta, played for a few years and have 6 classes at level cap, two of them can be considered 'mains' in terms of how they're kitted out. But in the years after it was always a great game to just step into and spend a few weeks in again. Things are always changed in such a way that there's something new to discover, so I'd say the investment is worth even if you drop it for a while afterwards.

Fun fact, I never played Guild Wars 1.  But I heard similar stories of it really.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Jan 20, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> WvWvW, and especially being any good at it, yeah, that's a major time sink, as well as chasing Fractals and raiding. But this game is very good at chopping it all up into manageable time investments of say 15-30 minutes for most activities.



WvWvW isn't really about winning points or winning the overall battle. If you want to win in WvWvW, just join the top tier-servers and hang around: no need to do much. If you want to make a big difference in the point-count, it requires either a huge timesink (sitting inside of a capture-point, solo-defending with Trebs / Balistas), or a hugely organized, multi-national team taking shifts across all 24-hours. (American + Australian + European teams were how we did things when I played). So... yeah. You *join* a server with those kinds of resources, you don't build that yourself unless you for some reason don't value your time.

IMO, just run in there and enjoy WvWvW. Learn to solo-defend with Treb vs gate, Balista vs Catapult. Find a small Zerg-busting guild: you only need about 5 players with a dedicated "Soldier" builds (high HP / high Def equipment with a few Guardians healing everyone) to perpetually survive against the disorganized Zergs that roam around. Then, once you do a few Zerg-bustings yourself, you can learn to Zerg-bust-bust yourself with a high-damage lockdown / burst damage build to break those ~5 man teams up and protect the Swarm.

At least, back when I played... Solo WvWvW players can defend points with Treb vs Gate (killing the battering ram), and Ballista vs Catapult (if your opponent is a good commander, they fall back with Catapults instead). Most Zerg players are so severely disorganized, that they can't beat you 50 vs 1 in those defensive situations. But if you come up against a dedicated guild of ~5 actual competent players, you'll lose, lol.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 20, 2021)

silentbogo said:


> Gotta give it a try at some point. I think that's their only game that I've never touched. I guess I didn't wanna risk liking it too much, and wasting hundreds of hours of my life )))
> I've been an NCSoft fanatic for nearly 2 decades, played everything from Lineage II to GW with all expansions, and even beta-tested Tabula Rasa before its eventual release and quick death.



I miss Tabula Rasa, I beta-tested it too and thought it really had some potential. Never played GW2, but just recently got back into my old GW account with NCSoft's support assistance. I was never really into MMO's, let alone fantasy-lore MMO's, but Guild Wars scratched an itch I never realized I had.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 20, 2021)

It's a while since a game completely hooked me and now I can't drag myself away from Deus Ex.
Puts my new RX 5700 XT through its paces


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 21, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> It's a while since a game completely hooked me and now I can't drag myself away from Deus Ex.
> Puts my new RX 5700 XT through its paces


Which reminds me: gotta tell my stepdad that I want his original box version for next xmas ))))


Meanwhile, I'm completely done with Cyberpunk 2077 and will retire it on a dusty Steam shelf 'till 2022, when some patches and DLC arrive and get fully ironed out (at least I hope so).
Now I'm back to finishing Doom Eternal practice run on Ultra Violence, before attempting to even touch Ultra Nightmare.
So, wake up, Slayer. We have a planet to burn.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 21, 2021)

silentbogo said:


> Which reminds me: gotta tell my stepdad that I want his original box version for next xmas ))))
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm completely done with Cyberpunk 2077 and will retire it on a dusty Steam shelf 'till 2022, when some patches and DLC arrive and get fully ironed out (at least I hope so).
> ...


I'm still dipping into Cyberpunk from time to time, but it doesn't have the same sense of mission urgency and captivation that other games have, for me anyway.
On the other hand, in the Deus Ex series, as well as numerous other games, there's a sense of imperative to complete the mission and story, which keeps me coming back.
is it because of glitches that you're retiring it?


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 21, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> is it because of glitches that you're retiring it?


Not really. It's because I've spent 150 hours playing it, got my 100% achievements in Steam, and did pretty much everything there is to do in this game (including a complete extermination of an entire Arasaka Industrial Park using an overpowered dildo sword w/ 2600 base DPS). Got really bored.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 21, 2021)

Oh wow, you got the tee shirt, then.


----------



## SN2716057 (Jan 21, 2021)

Trying to fly using an X-box controller in MSFS2020, so far it's possible but ugh. Gonna try VR later.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 21, 2021)

SN2716057 said:


> Gonna try VR later.


be careful with nose diving


----------



## kapone32 (Jan 21, 2021)

I recently installed ME Andromeda on EA Play. It is definitely different than 2 but still a good Game.


----------



## SN2716057 (Jan 21, 2021)

ne6togadno said:


> be careful with nose diving


I'm kinda used to it now with Project Cars at Watkins Glen. The first times got me very nauseous.


----------



## wolf (Jan 21, 2021)

Quite a while in the making, just finished a co-op playthrough with my best mate of the entire MCC Collection on PC on Legendary difficulty, what a brilliant collection of games and what a saga. Next up is is likely a cannon run (Reach/CE/2/3/ODST/4) with the Iron skull and maybe other skulls (more whimsical ones) on.

It wasn't without some teething issues when some games first launched, but it's in a bloody good state now and for some titles we found ourselves genuinely marvelling at not only how well the gameplay etc has held up over time, but also the visuals when cranked up to modern res/fps etc standards and the subtle enhancements they've added along the way.


----------



## Fent0n (Jan 22, 2021)

Right now: CS:GO, Apex Legends and Overwatch
but I'm planning on starting PES or FIFA 21


----------



## SN2716057 (Jan 22, 2021)

Had Beyond a Steel Sky in my inventory for a while. A funny, not too difficult 3rd person puzzle, and most importantly bug free game.




Gonna play the first game (Beneath a Steel Sky) too as it's free on steam.


----------



## witkazy (Jan 23, 2021)

Fooling around with rpcs3 ,this time Enslaved : Odyssey to the west


Game is fine but they should call it 
Relationship :Worst girlfriend ever


----------



## Frick (Jan 23, 2021)

SN2716057 said:


> Had Beyond a Steel Sky in my inventory for a while. A funny, not too difficult 3rd person puzzle, and most importantly bug free game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, I didn't even know there was a new game in the series!



Splinterdog said:


> It's a while since a game completely hooked me and now I can't drag myself away from Deus Ex.
> Puts my new RX 5700 XT through its paces
> View attachment 184871



No need to post the reinstall meme thing, it has a permanent place on my HDD.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 23, 2021)

found Dyson Sphere Program yesterday








						Save 20% on Dyson Sphere Program on Steam
					

Build the most efficient intergalactic factory in space simulation strategy game Dyson Sphere Program! Harness the power of stars, collect resources, plan and design production lines and develop your interstellar factory from a small space workshop to a galaxy-wide industrial empire.




					store.steampowered.com
				



interesting mix between factorio satisfactory and planetary annihilation
looks nice so far but i havent played much.


----------



## Vendor (Jan 23, 2021)

my new mouse, Redragon M609, one of the best budget mouse around and it's been great so far, got in the morning and i am liking it alot, everything falls right into place, with pretty accurate sensor, good quality buttons and optical switches, only 1 complain that cable is not braided but they have to cut some corners for bringing it at such low price, got it for ₹729 (10$) on the great republic day sale where it was ₹60 off and i also love how it looks, one of best looking budget mouse as well


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 23, 2021)

witkazy said:


> Fooling around with rpcs3 ,this time Enslaved : Odyssey to the west
> View attachment 185242View attachment 185243
> View attachment 185244
> Game is fine but they should call it
> Relationship :Worst girlfriend ever


Your jokes aside (although she really causes so many headaches), this is a pretty fun game! I’ve played it 4 times. Somehow Steam keeps massively reducing my hours played on it but that’s another issue. It can get fairly challenging for m/k but it’s doable.


----------



## metalfiber (Jan 23, 2021)

I had to restart Cyberpunk because i could not find my groove with the game...but i found it after the restart. I sure ain't getting to play as much lately and i'm not sure why exactly.


Cyber cowgirl?....


----------



## Khonjel (Jan 24, 2021)

Wth?! I was doing missions for Johanka (a good friend) in KCD and apparently fucking virgin mary came to her dream, snitched all my bad deeds to her. And now she's saying I gotta do a pilgrimage or some such shit?! Wtf Warhorse Studio? Only bitches be snitches.


----------



## Susquehannock (Jan 24, 2021)

Still rocking 8-bit textures in Quake2 GZ on *this* retro Win98/voodoo4 system. Funny thing is I downloaded Doom Eternal several weeks ago and never installed it. Really enjoying the old school. If you are a Q2 fan the 1998 release expansion packs are worth a try. Going to include links to the Quake2 wiki if nobody minds.

The new 'turrets' are tough. Keeps me lurking around corners. Inclusion of defensive weapons like the 'prox' sticky mines and my favorite, the 'Tesla mines' really add a lot of game play options over the usual offense only strategy. Once I learned how to utilize them I went back and started over. Tesla is great for watching your back since there are many more hidden panels for enemies to pop up behind you than before. The new 'Daedalus' have a green shield up front. Can be tough with two or three coming down a corridor after you. Bit of lightning to break down the shield and keep them distracted while you blast them in their more vulnerable back is fun. Looking forward to what the game has to offer in higher levels.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 25, 2021)

I still play Q2 from time to time and I still have the expansion CDs. Wonderful stuff.
Talking of retro, Lara goes all TRAOD in SOTTR.


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 25, 2021)

Slowly making my way through Doom Eternal: Ancient Gods pt1.
Just started the last map out of 3, and so far my impressions are very mixed. Yes, it's more challenging, but not the "good" kind of challenging. Basically they've lengthened the "perceived" DLC length just by throwing more stuff at you and making it more difficult with random input glitches. Especially on higher difficulty settings.
Basically, each encounter is so long, that there is a higher chance of something going wrong regardless of how good you are or whether you've figured out the best strategy at beating it. 
It's fun in small doses, but it's no fun when you have to replay the same 10-minute long arena a dozen times, and then repeat that 5 more times throughout the map. Becomes grindy, tedious and repetitive.
Lacks "reasonable limits" of the main campaign, which was fun. 


Spoiler


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 25, 2021)

silentbogo said:


> Slowly making my way through Doom Eternal: Ancient Gods pt1.
> Just started the last map out of 3, and so far my impressions are very mixed. Yes, it's more challenging, but not the "good" kind of challenging. Basically they've lengthened the "perceived" DLC length just by throwing more stuff at you and making it more difficult with random input glitches. Especially on higher difficulty settings.
> Basically, each encounter is so long, that there is a higher chance of something going wrong regardless of how good you are or whether you've figured out the best strategy at beating it.
> It's fun in small doses, but it's no fun when you have to replay the same 10-minute long arena a dozen times, and then repeat that 5 more times throughout the map. Becomes grindy, tedious and repetitive.
> ...


I'm in the same position, hit a brick wall and gave up on it.


----------



## kapone32 (Jan 25, 2021)

rtwjunkie said:


> Your jokes aside (although she really causes so many headaches), this is a pretty fun game! I’ve played it 4 times. Somehow Steam keeps massively reducing my hours played on it but that’s another issue. It can get fairly challenging for m/k but it’s doable.


I went to Montreal 2 years ago and took my laptop with me. I ended up playing this Game and totally enjoying it.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 25, 2021)

I played both the free games I found last week, High Entropy and Cloud Climber. High Entropy has some nice little challenges to complete each level...I got to level 3 before I saw the goals are on the screen and you’re not just supposed to run for the elevator, lol!

Cloud Climber, though only 20 minutes was the most interesting of the 2. I genuinely wanted to know what happened to the rest of the people and about the tower building. I thought it was a fantastic effort for a very small team with beautiful graphics. If it’s a teaser for a future in this world, I’m ready!


----------



## SN2716057 (Jan 25, 2021)

And done with Beyond a Steel Sky. 



Now back to Cyberpunk or Valhalla depending on who's got the least bugs.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 26, 2021)

SN2716057 said:


> And done with Beyond a Steel Sky.
> View attachment 185580
> Now back to Cyberpunk or Valhalla depending on who's got the least bugs.


I’m waiting to get back into Valhalla in the Spring when the Ireland DLC campaign releases. IDK if last week’s patch fixed the drunk bug that the Yule festival patch caused. Basically it caused Eivor to be drunk the first 5 minutes if starting if you played the drinking game at the festival. Other than that I’ve found it to be very bug free after the rough start it had at release. There are a few misplaced assets in far away areas in the terrain.


----------



## metalfiber (Jan 26, 2021)

You know how sometimes it feels as if problems are just tailor made for your ass. I hit the continue button after i updated Cyberpunk to the latest patch and this sum bitch is just staring at me with nothing to say and you can't do nothing else. Luckily, i didn't have to go back far save wise and get rid of him.  I've got plenty of sidequest to do so hopefully they will patch the patch in no time.





I would do a "Judy, Judy, Judy" but only us dinosaurs would get that.


----------



## oobymach (Jan 26, 2021)

The Forest has taken up most of my gaming time lately, soo good. A survival/horror game where you crash land on an island and must find your son. I would call it an rpg because you are playing the role of the guy, but it has very little in the way of story, only a few scraps and bits you find scattered mostly in the caves that you store in your survival notebook. The ending is very good and the building/crafting system is fairly robust and creative. I played solo but it's multiplayer as well. 9/10









						The Forest on Steam
					

As the lone survivor of a passenger jet crash, you find yourself in a mysterious forest battling to stay alive against a society of cannibalistic mutants. Build, explore, survive in this terrifying first person survival horror simulator.




					store.steampowered.com
				




View of my base from my glider launch tower.





My beast stats, I can cut down saplings in one sword slice now, schwing. Lost all my armor again dealing with my unruly neighbors.


----------



## SN2716057 (Jan 26, 2021)

rtwjunkie said:


> I’m waiting to get back into Valhalla in the Spring when the Ireland DLC campaign releases. IDK if last week’s patch fixed the drunk bug that the Yule festival patch caused. Basically it caused Eivor to be drunk the first 5 minutes if starting if you played the drinking game at the festival. Other than that I’ve found it to be very bug free after the rough start it had at release. There are a few misplaced assets in far away areas in the terrain.


I had a similar bug like that in Cyberpunk. Drink one glass and V stayed drunk the rest of the game. But I haven't played CP2077 anymore since I got one of the endings. I saw the latest patch (1.1) addressed the memory bug allocation, hopefully it will resolve the hard resets I experienced, if not I will try on my Ryzen system..

As for Vahalla I only ever experienced mission/side quest issues, no ctd's or hard resets. Ireland DLC? So more drinking then


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 26, 2021)

SN2716057 said:


> So more drinking then


i am in for some pints.
o'hara's have some damn fine crafted beverage


----------



## m6tzg6r (Jan 26, 2021)

Finished Cyberpunk today, about 80 hours, it was good but nothing amazing, definitely oversold by CDPR and overhyped by the fans.
Still enjoyed my time with it, i started the game on Jan 1st running v1.06, no major issues just all the regular bugs everyone gets.
I will now go back to San Andreas, i was up to San Fierro but my save got corrupted so have to start over.


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 26, 2021)

Monster Hunter Rise demo using RyujinX switch emulator


----------



## milewski1015 (Jan 26, 2021)

Got SSX 2012 running on the Xenia Xbox 360 emulator last night. Looks great when it's not capped at 30 FPS, and I'm not having background music issues like others have, so can't complain there. Had a couple CTDs but that's to be expected


----------



## Frick (Jan 26, 2021)

oobymach said:


> The Forest has taken up most of my gaming time lately, soo good. A survival/horror game where you crash land on an island and must find your son. I would call it an rpg because you are playing the role of the guy, but it has very little in the way of story, only a few scraps and bits you find scattered mostly in the caves that you store in your survival notebook. The ending is very good and the building/crafting system is fairly robust and creative. I played solo but it's multiplayer as well. 9/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounded interesting until "cannibalistic mutants" and all interest just died instantly.


----------



## oobymach (Jan 26, 2021)

Frick said:


> Sounded interesting until "cannibalistic mutants" and all interest just died instantly.



I like to think of them as unruly neighbors, show dominance and if they want blood settle for no less than their heads. After you kill them you can chop off their heads and limbs and put them on effigy poles and set them on fire to scare the locals away from your camp. And every time you beat a unique boss, one is unleashed on the land and they like to stomp around in a big group. I was drawn to the games ai, from the nervous animalistic behavior of the locals who may simply linger and watch you, and climb trees when confronted, no other game has enemies like this.

The locals have a pecking order and once you figure that out it gets a little easier, but it's not for the faint of heart. I died many times and you will too, it's just how the game is. Seriously the ending makes the struggle worth it, plus there are plenty of secrets to be found. There's a reason it gets 9/10 ratings.

I find it therapeutic, repetitive actions like chopping down trees, loading the sled and pushing it back to whatever the project of the day is be it building a base camp or a wall to protect it, having to stop and deal with the nosy locals is just part of the fun. Did I mention all the women are topless?


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 26, 2021)

some screenshot from dyson sphere project
i've semi automated manufacturing of red and yellow matrixes and fully automated blue matrix (matrixes are tech research currency).
fusion research is almost finished and i'll be able to replace thermal plants with fusion reactor and use refined fuel for red&yellow matrixes automation (could have used hydrogen as fuel for thermals but who could've though that tool tip can be read till the end  ).
quite impressed with how well thought the game and interface are considering there are only 5 devs (after successful kickstarter they may've expanded).
next on the list is titanium ore delivery from neighboring planet in the system (~2AU away).
gas giant which starting planet is orbiting around  will be harvested later down the road.
so far about 35h in the game with a lot of slacking and afk playing while waiting for research to finish.


----------



## metalfiber (Jan 28, 2021)

I lost 200 HP for shoot'n myself in the foot and 150 HP for a wedgie...


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 29, 2021)

metalfiber said:


> I lost 200 HP for shoot'n myself in the foot and 150 HP for a wedgie...


Ha-ha-ha. Last time I did that, got stuck inside a metal column on an abandoned factory. Screamed for help, put police did not teleport for rescue. Had to reload


----------



## Sithaer (Jan 29, 2021)

Yesterday I've finished Witcher 2 and now I'm done with the serie, 3/1/2 in that order. 

What a great experience that was and the 3 games in total cost me less than 1 new AAA game nowadays.

I guess I will continue Starlink Battle for Atlas since I had fun with that game just put it aside for a while.

Kinda have that 'empty' like feeling tho, I always get this after finishing long games/series and I'm like okay what now.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 29, 2021)

metalfiber said:


> You know how sometimes it feels as if problems are just tailor made for your ass. I hit the continue button after i updated Cyberpunk to the latest patch and this sum bitch is just staring at me with nothing to say and you can't do nothing else. Luckily, i didn't have to go back far save wise and get rid of him.  I've got plenty of sidequest to do so hopefully they will patch the patch in no time.
> 
> View attachment 185603
> 
> ...


Hats off to CDPR for rendering characters in the most exquisite detail that I don't ever recall seeing in a game. That takes some kind of devotion.

I'm enjoying a new immersive gaming experience in 1440p   
Here I am farming in The Division and enjoying every minute of sniping the Cleaners' fuel tanks - the most enjoyable enemies ever.


----------



## Calmmo (Jan 29, 2021)

Taking a short break from Yakuza 7 (near the end) playing The Medium, entertaining enough early on


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 29, 2021)

I started playing The Medium last night. I've been anticipating the two dimensional aspects for awhile, since I liked this idea in Gemini: Heroes Reborn and the brilliant level in Dishonored 2 in which you can go back and forth in time and manipulate one to change the other.







Spoiler: The Medium Screenshots



They still need a little work on the vacant stare of their character models.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 29, 2021)

rtwjunkie said:


> I started playing The Medium last night. I've been anticipating the two dimensional aspects for awhile, since I liked this idea in Gemini: Heroes Reborn and the brilliant level in Dishonored 2 in which you can go back and forth in time and manipulate one to change the other.
> 
> View attachment 186116
> 
> ...



Lol yeah the stare... that was the first thing that stood out. That and the overall dusty graphics. Not ugly, but, dusty. Like everything is coated in a layer of it. Maybe its just because most of the scenes are pretty low in contrast.


----------



## jaggerwild (Jan 29, 2021)

Been playing "Dead by Daylight", not sure where I heard about(probably here). Got it for $9 American and I know there is a shit ton of expansions for it, but the basic game is pretty cool. At first I was good at fixing the engines to get out, but I've played a few rounds it just gets hard and harder. Plus I still have to leave to use stuff etc.

 I took a break from Dying Lite level 48, kinda board but want to see how far that rabbit hole goes. Sorry no picture's as I still can't figure out how to post them lolz.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 29, 2021)

I just got my ass kicked in The Division dark zone extraction point for the first time, losing all the kit I had picked up - you have to have it lifted out by chopper first for decontamination.
...shuffles back to the drawing board for more powerful weapons. Great game either way.


----------



## JC316 (Jan 29, 2021)

jaggerwild said:


> Been playing "Dead by Daylight", not sure where I heard about(probably here). Got it for $9 American and I know there is a shit ton of expansions for it, but the basic game is pretty cool. At first I was good at fixing the engines to get out, but I've played a few rounds it just gets hard and harder. Plus I still have to leave to use stuff etc.
> 
> I took a break from Dying Lite level 48, kinda board but want to see how far that rabbit hole goes. Sorry no picture's as I still can't figure out how to post them lolz.



I play the crap out of Dead By Daylight, almost 500 hours. Rank 1 killer, rank 8 survivor. If you need help learning the game or want to play together, hit me up. And you have no idea how difficult and frustrating that game can be until you hit red ranks as a killer. It's maddening.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 30, 2021)

I love the inventory, crafting and praxis system in Deus Ex MD. It's simple and extremely easy to use, but the tricky part is deciding what to upgrade first.
And, going from the original Deus Ex, although the new gameses are better in many ways, they don't detract at all from how brilliant the first game was, even by today's standards.


----------



## Rahnak (Jan 30, 2021)

Nearly 174 hours later, I finally finished AC Odyssey. Level 85, 7252 kills, 2460 assassination. Stealth gameplay is pretty sweet after getting the double damage spear.
Good game, if a bit too long for my personal taste. The "present day" scenes in AC are still torture.

Don't wanna commit to the next grand adventure just yet, so I'll probably have some fun with smaller titles for a week or so.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 31, 2021)

Final Fantasy XIII (PS3)

I've played this hundreds of hours on X360 and PC but I wanted to get this on PS3 too as I like collecting achievements (I call PS trophies also as achievements). Though now I'm just grinding so I can do sidequests as some of those are hard as hell. What sucks that I had over 200h save on X360 and I was missing only one achievement and I don't have that save anymore..


----------



## Night (Jan 31, 2021)

Thanks to @Splinterdog, I'm playing Mad Max again.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 31, 2021)

Just started Star Wars Battlefront II which was free on Epic and I'm blown away by how good it looks. It's practically photorealistic and performance on Ultra on my system at least, never drops much below 100fps.
I'm playing the single player campaign and although I'm not much of a Star Wars fan, it's a lot of fun, if I can drag myself away from oggling the scenery. Not may games have that effect on me, apart from maybe, Crysis.


----------



## Calmmo (Jan 31, 2021)

Busy weekend , finished Yakuza Like a Dragon and The Medium,
started Mafia remake, quite entertaining so far, just story mission after story mission, feels like the old pre Ubisoft formula days


----------



## Fluffmeister (Jan 31, 2021)

Calmmo said:


> Busy weekend , finished Yakuza Like a Dragon and The Medium,
> started Mafia remake, quite entertaining so far, just story mission after story mission, feels like the old pre Ubisoft formula days
> 
> View attachment 186368



It's fab, just finished the Definitive Edition too, looks pretty as well.... but that is enough about me.


----------



## Chomiq (Feb 1, 2021)

Started Wild Arms 5 on pcsx2 yesterday. Fun game, although the combat system takes a bit of getting used to.


----------



## z1n0x (Feb 1, 2021)

70 hours into Horizon Zero Dawn, first playthrough on normal and i'm having a blast, what a great game.
I hope Ultra Hard difficulty would live up to its name.


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 1, 2021)

I finished the Wood elves Twisted and Twilight DLC Campaign. I started an Amazon campaign in Troy (it going to take some getting used to). I thought the combat system could not be more fun than Horizon Zero Dawn but the other day I loaded up Hellblade SS and the combat system in that game is smooth as butter (it is satisfying kicking something). Everspace 2 is on early access but I have a mission that my ship has limited capability with units that have sniper capabilities and can dogfight with missles. I want to play Avengers but they need to give us better characters soon because that DC Open world game looks pretty interesting. We need Black Panther, Vision and Antman (with their own campaigns).


----------



## Susquehannock (Feb 1, 2021)

Night said:


> Thanks to @Splinterdog, I'm playing Mad Max again.


Almost went back to the game too but promised myself I would finish Quake2 GZ before moving to another game.

Gonna repeat ... Mad Max may be the most under-rated ever. The best $3.49 I've ever spent on a game. Thunderpoon rules! Speed Demon death run gave me far too much trouble until I switched from KBM to Xbox controller.

Things get serious when you acquire the Pink Teddy. 
(older screenshots)


----------



## Cvrk (Feb 1, 2021)

More *Co-op Gears 5*, since they gave it away at 5$ in December.
The more I play Gears, the more i find out nasty things about this world they created.

_The Birthing Creche was a program established by the Coalition of Ordered Governments to put members of the female populace into a series of breeding "farms",[1][2] facilities where they’d be impregnated in order to repopulate the Human race_. - if watch those cutscenes it's gonna change your entire perspective on this game forever.  Damon Baird, one of the guys in Gears 2 was never the same again after discovering the Brithing Creche when trying to save his best friend.
----------------------

And since this year *Witcher 3 Remake* should come with ray tracing and all that jaz - I needed the saves with all the decisions + a story reminder so I got Witcher 2 (this time on Steam) and replaying it.
The performance is worse than Cyberpunk  A game that is 10 years old at ultra it holds between 70-125 fps. And yeah, you NEEED UbserSampling OFF. With that On, I get 5 FPS - or a max of 34.

Can I see a difference with UberSampling ON or not? YES, I can definitely see it. It is very very noticeable. But 5 FPS???? Like no joke 5FPS...depending on the scene, and when holding still like a max 34  WTF!!

Did I mention that the game really looks bad(even with UberSampling)...like bad. Maybe back in the days was something. Not anymore.









Images taken with UberSampling ON


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 2, 2021)

Before venturing into Hitman 3 ($12 on Epic) I had another look at Hitman 2, sneaked around , killed the target and before escaping, decided to cause mayhem.
So many ways to play Hitman which gives it replayability and it looks great on my new LG 32"


----------



## Sunny and 75 (Feb 2, 2021)

RPG for life! Especially the ones which tell of ancient stories like the Elder Scrolls and the Witcher universe. But I'm willing to give StarField a shot. We'll see what Bethesda has in mind in due time.

I nearly forgot Il Mentore, Ezio Auditore da Firenze.


----------



## Calmmo (Feb 2, 2021)

Cvrk said:


> And since this year *Witcher 3 Remake* should come with ray tracing and all that jaz - I needed the saves with all the decisions + a story reminder so I got Witcher 2 (this time on Steam) and replaying it.
> The performance is worse than Cyberpunk  A game that is 10 years old at ultra it holds between 70-125 fps. And yeah, you NEEED UbserSampling OFF. With that On, I get 5 FPS - or a max of 34.
> 
> Can I see a difference with UberSampling ON or not? YES, I can definitely see it. It is very very noticeable. But 5 FPS???? Like no joke 5FPS...depending on the scene, and when holding still like a max 34  WTF!!
> ...



It supersampling, ofc it wont run four times your 1440p res well on a 5700xt. That's what you're doing with supersampling, it's a 4 to 1 downscale.

I suspect 14.7m pixels might be a bit much vs 3.69m


----------



## Sithaer (Feb 2, 2021)

Cvrk said:


> View attachment 186544
> 
> More *Co-op Gears 5*, since they gave it away at 5$ in December.
> The more I play Gears, the more i find out nasty things about this world they created.
> ...



I've also finished Witcher 2 very recently.

I went the modding route and installed an AI upscaled texture mod and Requiem ENB from Nexus.

Those made the game look quite a bit better in my opinion and still managed to have a less performance hit than Ubersampling on my 2560x1080 res.
Also used Witcher 2 tweaker where I set some settings higher.

A few examples, shadows can be still pretty meh _'I mean grainy looking'_ but thats just how it is with the engine apparently and I couldn't fix it:
Click for full size.


----------



## ViperXTR (Feb 2, 2021)

God of War 3 running on RPCS3 PS3 emulator


----------



## Calmmo (Feb 3, 2021)

Backlog clearance week continues, on to Control


----------



## Chomiq (Feb 3, 2021)

Looks like activision finally started to clean up in Warzone:








						Call of Duty: Warzone 'enhances' its anti-cheat software
					

Publisher Activision has banned more than 60,000 accounts in one day for cheating on the video game.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## silentbogo (Feb 3, 2021)

I guess I should call it the masochist winter....
Right after clocking 150 hours in Cyberpunk and finishing Doom Eternal: The Ancient Gods on UV, I moved on to Mass Effect: Andromeda...   
After a gazillion patches I thought at least some things will get fixed, but besides a few touch-ups in ~30% of story-related animations it's still full of glass-eyed dummies.
I was cringing so much yesterday, my face is tired....


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 3, 2021)

Thanks to @lexluthermiester suggestion, I reinstalled with Return To Castle Wolfenstein and added the Real mod. Never really ages, this game.
A hot meal:


----------



## mouacyk (Feb 3, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Just started Star Wars Battlefront II which was free on Epic and I'm blown away by how good it looks. It's practically photorealistic and performance on Ultra on my system at least, never drops much below 100fps.
> I'm playing the single player campaign and although I'm not much of a Star Wars fan, it's a lot of fun, if I can drag myself away from oggling the scenery. Not may games have that effect on me, apart from maybe, Crysis.
> View attachment 186350 View attachment 186351


I was similarly bedazzled by the foliage maps and that map with Luke in it.  The 3rd/1st person toggle is incredible in this game.  Too bad, it resembles too much of BF1 because they are the same engine and probably re-used quite a bit of the texture and base model assets.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 3, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Thanks to @lexluthermiester suggestion, I reinstalled with Return To Castle Wolfenstein and added the Real mod. Never really ages, this game.
> A hot meal:
> View attachment 186865


With mods like this, the IDTech3 engine has aged well.


----------



## purecain (Feb 4, 2021)

Cyberpunk 2077


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 4, 2021)

NFS Most Wanted (2005 OG version)

The best NFS ever.


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 4, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> NFS Most Wanted (2005 OG version)
> 
> The best NFS ever.


Shame Origin doesn't sell this and as I understand it, the game was only ever available on CD.
Surely it wouldn't be too much to ask for them to make it digital?


----------



## Sithaer (Feb 4, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> NFS Most Wanted (2005 OG version)
> 
> The best NFS ever.



Can't argue with that, last NFS I properly liked playing.
I think I still have it installed somewhere on my PC. 

NFS Run was alright as an arcade racer and decent graphics at the time but yea nothing too great.
A friend of mine keeps telling me that NFS Heat is alright so I might check that out at some point. _'its been ages since I played any racing game'_


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 4, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Shame Origin doesn't sell this and as I understand it, the game was only ever available on CD.
> Surely it wouldn't be too much to ask for them to make it digital?


Yeah I have to admit that I torrented that as I cant kinda get that legally..


----------



## EntropyZ (Feb 5, 2021)

Having spent a year playing just Code;Vein and Final Fantasy XIV in lockdown, I'm finally giving Nier;Automata a try, gameplay-wise Nier;A is enjoyable to play, graphically it leaves a lot to be desired, especially in the blurry texture department.

A real shame is that the PC port is a stuttery mess when you pass through several loading areas, it runs worse if you use FAR, especially combined with ReShade (doesn't matter what settings are used). I have to restart the game every so often just to keep the framerate stable even if system resources are barely in use (maybe it's a Win 10 issue).

Currently, I'm trying to do every side-quest that that's available, it's strange that some of them appear too "early"? I'm just level 17 and there are side-quests which have level 30+ HP sponges at this point in time. Ideally I'd like to do more damage to be able to beat these regardless of my own level, but it seems things like escort missions are impossible to complete due to level disparity. It makes me think I'd need to level up quite a bit before attempting these again.

I'm still early in the game and was able to get at least 4 endings already and it's funny how fishing can get you a ton of money after barely starting.


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 5, 2021)

Well second run through of CP2077 first one was to quick to end in death so making sure I get it all this time round


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 5, 2021)

I'm still trying to find the gun-toting nuns in Hitman Absolution and I'll be sure to post a screenshot when I do!


----------



## Kursah (Feb 5, 2021)

Been playing a bit of Stardrive + Combined Arms Mod + BlackBox Mod (Mars version), its a pretty fun blend of RTS and 4X, more of a slow burn as you're building your empire up in a pretty classic 4X fashion. The ship design and combat are pretty awesome IMHO, and the mods really bring some life to the game in those and other areas. Not a great game w/o mods, pretty damn impressive with mods if this kinda game is your thing.











Stardrive 2 is getting some much needed dev attention after years of stagnation. He's done quite a bit of patching so far, plans to remaster. SD2 is a turn-based 4X more like Masters of Orion 2, but has pretty decent real-time combat still. I'm going to let this one simmer a bit while the dev works on it, and we'll see how far he truly goes. For now modded Stardrive 1 is where its at for me.









						Help Me Make Some Decisions About StarDrive 2: Ultimate / Remaster, and StarDrive 3 :: StarDrive 2 General Discussions
					

Hi folks. As you know, I've been back in saddle here making huge upgrades. My goal is to not just fix bugs but to overhaul the game audio, game graphics, and so on. That's part one of the plan. Part two of the plan is to create some new DLC content, including some new gameplay modes. Part three...




					steamcommunity.com


----------



## SN2716057 (Feb 5, 2021)

I've been shooting a lot of weenies in Hot dogs, Horseshoes and Hand Grenades. And also playing the ever so weird Tales From Off-Peak City.


----------



## metalfiber (Feb 5, 2021)

Got through Cyberpunk. All i'll say is, meh at best.

Now i'm play'n The Medium and to me it's 10 times better. Speaking of 10, that's the frame rate...


----------



## windwhirl (Feb 5, 2021)

Going through Metro Exodus again, mostly to get all the achievements (yes, sometimes I'm a bit of a completionist  )

I still find funny how the thug is complaining about some other guy smoking in a cave full of gas vents but have no problem setting up fire torches everywhere...


----------



## Drone (Feb 5, 2021)

Continuing my *Red Steel* gameplay. Pretty cool stuff. I think Red Steel is the only fps ever where you can spare your enemies. You just shoot the weapon out of an enemy's hands and they surrender if you simply wave Wiimote. It's pretty innovative for a 2006 game. I've never seen anything like that. Shooting and swordfight and all in one game. Could've been awesome with VR controls.
















Game even punishes you if you kill too many people and rewards you if you don't kill or kill only when necessary, thus allowing partial or total pacifist run.


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 6, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Going through Metro Exodus again, mostly to get all the achievements (yes, sometimes I'm a bit of a completionist  )
> 
> I still find funny how the thug is complaining about some other guy smoking in a cave full of gas vents but have no problem setting up fire torches everywhere...
> View attachment 187210


I'm not keen on those dark, creepy caves in Metro Exodus and if it weren't them, I'd be playing it a lot more. The spiders and other creatures lurking in dark corners really give me a chill down my spine.
I can handle air vents and luckily, Deus EX MD and HR have plenty of those   
And lots of racks and cables.


----------



## windwhirl (Feb 6, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> The spiders and other creatures lurking in dark corners really give me a chill down my spine.


The bunker in the Caspian Sea was a pain. I used all the materials I had to make the incendiary ammo for the Tikhar and molotovs and explosives. 

I nearly blinded myself with fires and explosions but I think the bugs learned their lesson


----------



## Cvrk (Feb 6, 2021)

(@Chloe Price it is the best ever. That means your age is close to mine.... if you are a 17-year-old kid, you would not have said that.)










The story is like no other. Well,it's like Witcher. But now I remember once again why we all love these games. Must be cool to have money, take a good novel and turn it into a video game. 
Still, I find it hard to recommend this to anyone. Maybe because I played too much. And i have, much more than I would like to admit. 

Witcher 3 is coming remastered and I needed the saves (with my decisions on the cloud) so it keeps me going for the fancy dialog and amazing storytelling - the rest is a tedious unhappy errand. 
It's old. There is no way around it. The map-such, you have an awful time getting around it, no fast travel. The combat is bad, the npc's are stupid, to the point where they are trying to help you in battle and end up dying because they got in the way.
Even tho I am playing the definitive edition of the game, it feels nothing like it. Full of bugs, just full of them. It's enough to make the player reload the saved game, cuz the npc gets stuck in something and can't progress.

Playing Witcher 2 reminds me of Cyberpunk. 

"_After the dwarf showed me to my room" _


----------



## purecain (Feb 7, 2021)

BorderLands2 CO-OP. Had the game ages, waited until i could find someone for co-op mode. We had a blast!


----------



## robot zombie (Feb 7, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> The bunker in the Caspian Sea was a pain. I used all the materials I had to make the incendiary ammo for the Tikhar and molotovs and explosives.
> 
> I nearly blinded myself with fires and explosions but I think the bugs learned their lesson


Hahaha, I just played it reaaall tight with them. The incendiary rounds are so useful I usually get myself to ~40 of them as soon as I can. They're one and done on like everything lol. But that carries me through everything. I save them for spiders, heavies, and the obnoxious sky demons. Mozel tov cocktails can also be used for heavies, the first one does some massive damage and staggers them enough to pump a clip in, maybe even kill outright. The second one almost always will. If in doubt, shoot him in the gonads. Almost everything below the legs is a weak spot. It's the difference between 200 rounds and 20. Only the red ticks count. Incendiary rounds to the legs are pretty mean, too.

They're highly situational and one good supply is enough. It's probably the biggest single crafting investment I make. I never EVER make cocktails, only find them. If I use more than one or two on the odd mob of humanimals I'm in a bad place - I usually avoid them. The van is a capable weapon 

The bunker really just kills me because I try to never make air cartridges because of how expensive they are and I usually have too little when I get there. 

I'm crazy, though. On hardcore, I walk out of Caspian with 800-1000 of both materials after clearing every single spot in the level. Ammo efficiency is a big deal for me. I use all of the weapons, depending on the ammo I have and make every bullet count, stick lots of headshots and weak spots. If I can't use the weapon I really want/need for something, I hit other places until I'm good for it. Though most enemies can be dropped with 2-3 rounds of anything consistently, it's just that everything is intentionally clunky and as tense as it all tends to make you, you have take each fight slow. Use the sneaky BB's. I very rarely craft ammo at any point in the game, unless I'm feeling randy about a weapon. It is the biggest material sink, unless you're constantly healing.


----------



## Sithaer (Feb 7, 2021)

Cvrk said:


> (@Chloe Price it is the best ever. That means your age is close to mine.... if you are a 17-year-old kid, you would not have said that.)
> 
> 
> View attachment 187280
> ...



I guess I lucked out then, had no game breaking bugs in my playthrough.
I also have a habit of deleting saves and only keeping the latest 2-3 so if my main save is completely glitched out that can be a problem.

Minor bugs I probably did not even notice, I generally don't look for bugs in games and even when they happen I simply shrug it off and keep playing like nothing happened.

Combat was alright to me tho I played Witcher 1 right before playing Witcher 2 and maybe thats why, Witcher 1's combat was really dated and even Witcher 2's combat is a huge upgrade.
Lack of fast travel, yep all that running was kinda bad until I more or less memorized the map layout. _'Fast travel games made me lazy/spoiled huh'_

I actually did not play the Witcher games at launch, a friend of mine kept talking about it and recommended to me so I gave 3 _'Goty edition_' a try and I loved it from the start.
Somewhat later I decided to give 1+2 a try cause I wanted to know at least the story and more about the characters,etc. _'Also cause I managed to grab all of the 3 games for cheap'_


----------



## Night (Feb 7, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Shame Origin doesn't sell this and as I understand it, the game was only ever available on CD.
> Surely it wouldn't be too much to ask for them to make it digital?


This, and also Underground 2 won't work with Windows 10 because of missing SecuROM drivers in the windir (even when cracked), imagine that! They should release a series of these remastered old titles, I'd buy it right now. Instead they make a remaster of Hot Pursuit hah!


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## silentbogo (Feb 7, 2021)

My all-time favorite is still NFS: Porsche Unleashed. The most underappreciated game of the entire series.
I was hoping for 20th anniversary remake or at least proper remaster, but... maybe 2030 will be the year my wish is granted.
NFS:Underground series wasn't really my thing, probably cause my first job was an admin at a local gaming club back in those years and I had a little "overdose" at work, along with Counter Strike, WC3 and GTA3.


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 8, 2021)

*Need For Speed - Heat* is fun and it looks great too.
The menus aren't the easiest to navigate and the story, such as it is, isn't really required because all I want to do is race and piss off the cops   
The character choice is pretty much on a par with Forza Horizon 4, ie. pretty crap, but who cares?


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 8, 2021)

played some dyson sphere program.

manufacturing of first 4 colors matrixes is now automated together with fuel cells for fusion plants.


on foreground interstellar logistic station with 4 vessels slacking on the top of it and drone arriving from neighboring planetary logistic station (barely visible as i couldnt time it well enough).
it's cool that higher tier interstellar station keeps functionality of lower tier planetary station and can connect simultaneously with both planetary and interstellar stations.
as demand for processors was too high i had to double assembly capacity. it's a bit better now but demand is still very high. i am sure soon it will be able to catch up  


it turns out i am 5.3 ly away from vega which means i should be between ~20 to 30 ly away from sol. couldnt find it on the galaxy map thou.


----------



## purecain (Feb 8, 2021)

Just managed the full 30 round extravaganza that is FireBase Z. Didnt have it streamed unfortunately, but i can tell you it was a brilliant bit of fun.

I did manage to grab this screen shot when we were leaving although the one before with the giant dyeing would of been cool .lol  

I'm the guy with the glasses on the right...


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 8, 2021)

Finally found photo mode on NFS Heat, shift+print screen (hold). Menu and other key bindings are fiddly probably because it's a console game.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 8, 2021)

purecain said:


> Just managed the full 30 round extravaganza that is FireBase Z. Didnt have it streamed unfortunately, but i can tell you it was a brilliant bit of fun.
> 
> I did manage to grab this screen shot when we were leaving although the one before with the giant dyeing would of been cool .lol
> 
> ...


I certainly found the firebase map quite fun too, the mix of alienlike zombies sure makes it play differently.

I'm currently playing Nioh 2 on PC and I have to say the character customisation puts Cyberpunk 2077 to shame, the graphics are nice and gameplay is smooth.
Though the game has a few problems like random frame drops which i'm hoping that will get patched soon.


----------



## Cvrk (Feb 8, 2021)

tis the season to be jolly













Well, the season to be jolly is no longer December - it's when the sticks for Nvidia gpu's will get back in stock, OR when a very good game comes along. 
And it has - NIOH 2

You know me, it has to have a story and co-op. Nioh 2 has them both and it's VERY good!
I don't recall the last time I recommend something, cuz most of the time i just kinda complain. Well, this is it. Nioh 2 is very good and I recommend from the heart

The co-op is done extremely well. It's an easy matching system. The rest it's just as good.
I see in steam not soo goods reviews and most lof them are regarding performance. You are forced to cap at 120 FPS. For me it runs at 2k 100 -110 all ultra. As for the game not a single glitch/bug so far.


----------



## trickson (Feb 8, 2021)

Playing some DEAD SPACE 3 some HALO and DII.
I'm so old.....


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 8, 2021)

trickson said:


> Playing some DEAD SPACE 3 some HALO and DII.
> I'm so old.....



The Deadspace trilogy was (is) awesome. Genuinely creeped me out.


----------



## Sithaer (Feb 8, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> The Deadspace trilogy was (is) awesome. Genuinely creeped me out.



Same here, I'm not that big of a horror/scare game player but sometimes the game itself interest me so I deal with it along the way.
Honestly felt like at some points in the game when I just wanted to reach the next save point/base and just stop playing for the day cause it was making me feel uncomfortable.

Played them when I was younger like 18-21 so maybe it would be a bit different now but I doubt that.
I'm also stupid enough to play such games at night with a headset.

Dead Space 3 tho, meh I did not really like that but maybe cause my friend forced me to play it co-op and I'm not a fan of co-op except for few selected games. _'he gifted me the game so I couldn't say no'_


----------



## trickson (Feb 8, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> The Deadspace trilogy was (is) awesome. Genuinely creeped me out.


RIGHT! It is really creepy and scary that is why I like it.
The graphics are also just AMAZING!


----------



## purplekaycee (Feb 8, 2021)

AC origins
mortal shell
pubg


----------



## SN2716057 (Feb 8, 2021)

Done with



Now on to Kingdom Come Deliverance.


----------



## purecain (Feb 9, 2021)

Damn anyone remember Doom 3..... Now that was scary.... I used a 55inch projection TV LOL and remember being sat on the couch using a wireless keyboard and mouse on a tray and me and my pal jumping on the settee at the jump scares. That game was L331!!!!!


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 9, 2021)

Having raced around most of the other arcade racers, FH4, FH3, Forza Motorsport, Grid etc, it's nice to ride around a different town.


----------



## metalfiber (Feb 9, 2021)

Finished Medium and it was an excellent game. Medium was such a suspenseful game that i just didn't what to put the controller down.

On to Immortals Fenyx Rising. I liken it to a Saturday morning Assassin's Creed Odyssey and Zelda mixed. This does make sense because it was made by the same crew that did Odyssey. The story is good and light hearted but most of the puzzles are lacking...nowhere near Zelda caliber. This is one of those games that is underrated and underhyped. I did play 5 mins of the demo and i knew this was going to be a good game.





No this this was not the ending...


----------



## r.h.p (Feb 9, 2021)

trickson said:


> Playing some DEAD SPACE 3 some HALO and DII.
> I'm so old.....





trickson said:


> RIGHT! It is really creepy and scary that is why I like it.
> The graphics are also just AMAZING!



hey trickson looks like a 21st century alter their bud : )


----------



## trickson (Feb 9, 2021)

r.h.p said:


> hey trickson looks like a 21st century alter their bud : )


Thank you SO much! 
OMG I am so flattered Thank You I never thought anyone would really get it but you did!


----------



## Khonjel (Feb 9, 2021)

Just finished Kingdom Come Deliverance. Typing this as the credits are rolling. What an adventure, phew!

Again bravo Warhorse, bravo! Eagerly waiting for the sequel and to finish the story.


----------



## robot zombie (Feb 9, 2021)

Night said:


> This, and also Underground 2 won't work with Windows 10 because of missing SecuROM drivers in the windir (even when cracked), imagine that! They should release a series of these remastered old titles, I'd buy it right now. Instead they make a remaster of Hot Pursuit hah!


NFSU2 Remastered is insta-buy for me. Loved the customization on the actual driving mechanics, really nice feel for an arcadey racing game. The map was fun. Whole premise of it was simple, you tweak and you drive. After-school classic. My only wish is for them to fix the rubberband AI.


----------



## Frick (Feb 9, 2021)

ne6togadno said:


> played some dyson sphere program.
> 
> manufacturing of first 4 colors matrixes is now automated together with fuel cells for fusion plants.
> View attachment 187470
> ...



How is it as an early access title?


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 9, 2021)

Frick said:


> How is it as an early access title?


surprisingly good.
havent met any major bugs yet. the only hurdle i have so far is with camera rotation (done while holding mid mouse). when pointer is above building the game doesnt pick mid mouse is pressed and it does nothing. you need to point it at clear ground/planet surface in order to be able to rotate camera (ground plating you place to build on the top of it is counted as clear ground). this make reworks between building a but difficult and sometimes you have to temporary remove building so you can have access to the area you work on.

transition from planetary flight to space flight is a bit clunky as in the first few seconds after you escape planet gravity (yes gravity is simulated and flying close to space bodies do change your trajectory) you cant clearly say in what direction you are flying. also the transition is a bit drastic. at one point you are orbiting the planet and in next you are free from gravity and your screen is rolling chaotically while you are trying to figure out the directions.

in the tech/upgrade tree only 3 techs are marked as "work in progress" everything else is available. may be they will expand it in the future but even in current state it looks finalized. you can see where you come from and you can see your end goal.
tutorial is minimalistic and is presented in the form of tips from advisor when you unlock "milestone" tech/do curtain actions. a lot of things are left for you to figure them out. for me this is fine.
there could be some quality of life improvements on the interface but there isnt anything major that makes playing it painful.

there are some unfinished graphical assets (like icons on the top of the goods on conveyor belts or thermal and fusion power plant being one and the same building), key binding is a bit strange and i am not sure if rebinding is available yet but you still can use mouse click on the interface.

overall for ~17 you get early access game that plays much much better and is much more finished then released AAAs that cost 60+

btw on the technical side game works very well too. no fps dips, no stutter, lags or whatever. playing at 1440p i can hear the fans of the gpu as it is chopping hard but game runs really smooth. i cant remember if i use v-sync so hard chopping might be coming from card trying to push thousands of fps.


----------



## Frick (Feb 9, 2021)

ne6togadno said:


> surprisingly good.
> havent met any major bugs yet. the only hurdle i have so far is with camera rotation (done while holding mid mouse). when pointer is above building the game doesnt pick mid mouse is pressed and it does nothing. you need to point it at clear ground/planet surface in order to be able to rotate camera (ground plating you place to build on the top of it is counted as clear ground). this make reworks between building a but difficult and sometimes you have to temporary remove building so you can have access to the area you work on.
> 
> transition from planetary flight to space flight is a bit clunky as in the first few seconds after you escape planet gravity (yes gravity is simulated and flying close to space bodies do change your trajectory) you cant clearly say in what direction you are flying. also the transition is a bit drastic. at one point you are orbiting the planet and in next you are free from gravity and your screen is rolling chaotically while you are trying to figure out the directions.
> ...



What about campaign/story? Is that a thing or is it pure sandbox?


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 9, 2021)

Frick said:


> What about campaign/story? Is that a thing or is it pure sandbox?


i play it as sandbox
what i got so far is you are mecha sent to a distant system to build dyson sphere. who sent you and why you have to build it in uninhabited system i didnt got it at least not in english. but i have to admint i havent put much effort in finding out what it is all about.
in kickstarter campaign there wasnt any info about the story too. in steam forums i've seen something about enemies coming in future so may be some reasoning for the events in the game will come with them.


----------



## Sithaer (Feb 9, 2021)

metalfiber said:


> Finished Medium and it was an excellent game. Medium was such a suspenseful game that i just didn't what to put the controller down.
> 
> On to Immortals Fenyx Rising. I liken it to a Saturday morning Assassin's Creed Odyssey and Zelda mixed. This does make sense because it was made by the same crew that did Odyssey. The story is good and light hearted but most of the puzzles are lacking...nowhere near Zelda caliber. This is one of those games that is underrated and underhyped. I did play 5 mins of the demo and i knew this was going to be a good game.
> 
> ...



Also tried the demo and I found it pretty fun and just nice in general.
I did not play any Zelda game nor the AC games _'except for Black Flag for a few days'_ so for me its a game on its own. 

Once it goes on sale+EPIC coupon I will buy it I think, definitely on my list.
Generally like mythology based games.


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 9, 2021)

@Frick
so i've found the story part.
check about this game part of store page https://store.steampowered.com/app/1366540/Dyson_Sphere_Program/
edit: and first video


----------



## milewski1015 (Feb 9, 2021)

ne6togadno said:


> played some dyson sphere program.
> 
> manufacturing of first 4 colors matrixes is now automated together with fuel cells for fusion plants.
> View attachment 187470
> ...


Looks like something I could easily get addicted to. Always got really into the crazy progression minecraft mods where it's an arm and leg to craft the next thing you need, and then the other arm and other leg to craft the next thing, etc. Almost afraid to get into something like this or satisfactory just to get lost in the grind


----------



## Sithaer (Feb 9, 2021)

Still playing Starlink Battle for Atlas.

A bit grindy and repetitive game _'coming from ARPGs/MMOs thats ok with me'_ but in general I have fun with it and its a pretty cool freebie game imo. _'well it was free'_

Looks good enough and also runs well, spent ~25 hours in the game so far and now I'm a bit overleveled for the current main story since I kept exploring and finishing planets/mastering weapons and whatnot.

Too bad that half of the weapons and ships are behind a pay wall and not part of the free version they gave away, oh well the free ones are decent enough so I can't complain.


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 9, 2021)

milewski1015 said:


> Looks like something I could easily get addicted to. Always got really into the crazy progression minecraft mods where it's an arm and leg to craft the next thing you need, and then the other arm and other leg to craft the next thing, etc. Almost afraid to get into something like this or satisfactory just to get lost in the grind


i have fun with both of them. and grind is much better then in most of the mp games.
both games are designed around exploration and crafting rather than buy time saving boosters from our real money shop to get rid of tedious grind.


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 9, 2021)

robot zombie said:


> NFSU2 Remastered is insta-buy for me. Loved the customization on the actual driving mechanics, really nice feel for an arcadey racing game. The map was fun. Whole premise of it was simple, you tweak and you drive. After-school classic. My only wish is for them to fix the rubberband AI.


NFS Hot Pursuit Remastered is available, but I'm waiting for the price to more acceptable. And last year there was talk of NSFU2 being remastered, but no solid news since.








						Need For Speed Underground 2 set for revival
					

'Need For Speed Underground 2' remaster is a genuine possibility




					www.givemesport.com


----------



## Fangio1951 (Feb 9, 2021)

hi m8,

I've been playin Satisfactory for about 470 hours now and found it v/addictive.

Having said that, it's a very good game.

BTW - major update No 4 is being released soon - in a few weeks with a lot of new parts, etc.

I was almost about to apply various mods to the game until I found out that when an update is installed, you loose all the buildings, etc that you've built with the applied mods.

regards


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Feb 12, 2021)

Latest Game: Valheim,  a small improvement, of sorts, to The Forest or The Long Dark, it wants to play like 7 Days to Die, and those that like to build will find some Conan Exiles in it, but much more  limited.


----------



## SN2716057 (Feb 12, 2021)

Went back to the ever so happy Disco Elysium 

edit: spelling & grammar


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 12, 2021)

SN2716057 said:


> Went back to ever to happy Disco Elysium



you should have waited for The Final Cut coming out next month


----------



## SN2716057 (Feb 12, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> you should have waited for The Final Cut coming out next month


oh I'll just replay again.


----------



## basco (Feb 12, 2021)

Mr. trickson ya should really play dead space 3 in coop!


----------



## Sithaer (Feb 12, 2021)

basco said:


> Mr. trickson ya should really play dead space 3 in coop!



In my case the coop ruined the experience, well the typical Dead Space experience I was used to in 1 and 2.

I was on voice chat with my friend while playing and that took away the 'immersion' and whatnot, during the entire playthrough the scariest thing was my friend randomly kicking a soda can in the game and the noise scared me cause I was busy upgrading my gear. 

Ofc this depends on the person, I might re play Dead Space 3 solo and see if its any better.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 12, 2021)

I reinstalled GTA IV, didn't remember it ran so bad though, GPU usage around 40~50% I think it was (2070 super), also no CPU bottleneck.


----------



## Frick (Feb 12, 2021)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> Latest Game: Valheim,  a small improvement, of sorts, to The Forest or The Long Dark, it wants to play like 7 Days to Die, and those that like to build will find some Conan Exiles in it, but much more  limited.



The Long Dark is very different from the others. No combat (except animals, which you can evade), no stupid zombies. It's a survival game, not survival horror, which is why I really like it. It's you and the cold and the occasional wolf.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Feb 12, 2021)

Frick said:


> The Long Dark is very different from the others. No combat (except animals, which you can evade), no stupid zombies. It's a survival game, not survival horror, which is why I really like it. It's you and the cold and the occasional wolf.


its been a while since I played it, but it does fall in with the learning curve of all survival games when the devs hold back vital information.


----------



## Frick (Feb 12, 2021)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> its been a while since I played it, but it does fall in with the learning curve of all survival games when the devs hold back vital information.



What do you mean?


----------



## Cvrk (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Apocalypsee (Feb 13, 2021)

I replaying Skyrim to celebrate its 10th birthday. I put some minor mods on it. Played as Mage, just finished College of Winterhold quest. The game still plays quite well for its age.


----------



## purecain (Feb 13, 2021)

My pal and I were already tired when we decided to go on Zombi's FireBase Z and complete it from start to finish.

We use the mystery box method and its always a lot of fun. I spat my dummy out at the end due to dying to often and repeatedly losing my perks. Geezer I play with did really well. 

Heres the vid from start to finish 30rounds!!! Fortunately you cant hear me moaning about losing my perks lol. I need to sort the sound settings out in OBS.


----------



## SN2716057 (Feb 13, 2021)

I still haven't finished all of Toussaint but because I "forgot" what I was doing I started a new game.


----------



## Cvrk (Feb 13, 2021)

@SN2716057  Just finished Witcher 2. So many bugs after so many years and fixes. And to think how complex Cyberpunk is, they will never fix it.

Anyways, now I am ready to take on Witcher 3 remastered since I made and saved all my choices to the cloud
Sucks that it's coming with ray tracing and it will be a long time until Nvidia stocks will be as they were once....if ever.  

Do you guys remember when you could just go on the internet and buy a new graphics card?


----------



## SN2716057 (Feb 13, 2021)

Cvrk said:


> Do you guys remember when you could just go on the internet and buy a new graphics card?


 Well, technically you still buy them..they just arrive months later


----------



## HD64G (Feb 13, 2021)

Since I played KC Deliverance for a month now and just today I finished the main quest together with all the side quests, I can tell that it is a fabulous game. There are some bugs in the game engine (it is a stutterfest when on fake fullscreen or window in the settings, the monitor sleeps after the preset time is reached when looking at cut scenes) in the NPC motion, some others funnier ones as you will see in the screenshots below but the story, the characters, the time/epoch setting, the realism in general, the battle system, the artistic approach are top notch. Mods are made to fix or alter some game mechanics for whoever wants also. An easy 9,5/10 game of the action RPG genre imho. And that is a great achievement for the dev team as it was their first attempt in the genre.

In the left screenshot there are 2 NPCs hovering in the air being in the same spot overlapping each other and in the right one there are some horses and the riders are standing inside them (overlapping effect again). Nothing game-breaking, hilarious but a bug nevertheless that wasn't fixed after all those years.


----------



## denixius (Feb 13, 2021)

Hello! I'm playing Valheim nowadays. The only survival game that I love. The good thing is about this game is, of course, it is Norse Mythology, and smooth gameplay with good old-school graphics. You can delve into dungeons and raid bosses around the world, and the world is, well, it is big, too big. You can wander around (usually with your ship) to find good opportunities and do something good for your characters if you are playing with 2 or more friends that would be amazing. Because it is difficult to do some boss fights and dungeons with 2 people around, I suggest forming 4 people group. The game is amazing so far, and its new possibilities in the game feel great to complete! You should give it a shot!


----------



## Sithaer (Feb 13, 2021)

Cvrk said:


> View attachment 188156
> 
> View attachment 188157
> 
> ...



I'm genuinely curious, what bugs?

I had a pretty much flawless experience, did not have to reload saves a single time to fix any bug or anything. _'spent ~40 hours in the game'_
Not saying that the game is bug free but it was completely fine on my end and way more polished than most games nowadays.
I had some mods installed but those were GFX mods not bug fixes as far as I know.


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 13, 2021)

Forza Horizon 3 looks fabulous in 1440p, ramped up to the highest settings and it's still my favourite Forza game, especially Hot Wheels.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 14, 2021)

Cvrk said:


> And to think how complex Cyberpunk is, they will never fix it.


What are you talking about? The latest version(ATM 1.1) runs fine.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Feb 14, 2021)

Valheim


----------



## Calmmo (Feb 14, 2021)

What better way to take advantage of a 12core 30 series system than starting P4G!!  Welp that's what im doing anyway


----------



## Sithaer (Feb 14, 2021)

Having some dumb fun with Destroy All Humans.




I just wanted to play something that can be played with a controller _'even tho I'm not a fan of it'_, my part time job messing up my finger joints and they need some rest. _'clicking the mouse for hours doesn't really help'_

After this I will play Life is Strange 2, grabbed it on Steam cause its on sale ~13 Euro.
Mirror's Edge catalyst for 5 euro too, but idk when I'm gonna play that just wanted to have it for later.


----------



## Drone (Feb 14, 2021)

*Sonic and the Secret Rings* is most likely the most _beautiful_ Sonic game ever, however controls are extremely tough and sluggish. Why on earth it's Wiimote only? Why not include Classic Controller? That was a really bad decision.  It only causes frustration and rage quit.
















Level design, locations, physics, voice acting, story, graphics, sound fx are top notch. Controls are bad, sooooooooo freaking bad.


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 14, 2021)

The keys don't get any smaller


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 16, 2021)

Bought Huniepop2 and playing it atm.

Also bought RE1-3 PS1 versions from PS store on PS3, I'll play those later on. 
Also bought RE4 and CVX from PS store


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 16, 2021)

It's been a racing weekend for me, combined with public holidays yesterday and today, so I fired up some of my favourites.
The Lancia could do with a bit more ooomph!




These rims provide excellent grip!




This cop had it coming!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 16, 2021)

Drone said:


> Why on earth it's Wiimote only? Why not include Classic Controller?


100% Agreed. It should be user choice.



Chloe Price said:


> Bought Huniepop2 and playing it atm.


? What kind of game is it?


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 16, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> ? What kind of game is it?


Dating sim with match-3 elements.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 16, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> What kind of game is it?











						HuniePop 2: Double Date
					

Take a trip to an exotic island paradise for a steamy new adventure in this long awaite




					www.gog.com


----------



## mouacyk (Feb 16, 2021)

Crysis 3 @ 3440x1440p ~120fps Very High Settings TXAA 4x
Managed to eliminate the low GPU usage and stutters completely with:
1) Enable Fast Sync in NVidia Control Panel
2) Limit max frame to 138
3) Run GSync-Compatible
4) Set Vertical FOV for 21:9 to 63 (=110 Horizontal FOV)

It's a great stability tester for RTX 3080 overclocks , because I had to bump GPU down a bin from where it was stable with CODMW2019.  Did the same thing to stabilize my overclocks for 980TI and 1080TI.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 16, 2021)

mouacyk said:


> Crysis 3 @ 3440x1440p ~120fps Very High Settings TXAA 4x
> Managed to eliminate the low GPU usage and stutters completely with:
> 1) Enable Fast Sync in NVidia Control Panel
> 2) Limit max frame to 138
> ...


I guess I could try it tho I GUESS my 1080 Ti is stable... at least I have stable OC for Time Spy.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 16, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> The Deadspace trilogy was (is) awesome. Genuinely creeped me out.



Oh man. The first part especially. Sequels went a bit more action-y but still had their moments, but the first... that was all suspense and horror beginning to end. You could just smell the tension. Better than movies. And the gameplay is glorious in all three, some of the best third person gunplay I've ever witnessed.



Splinterdog said:


> It's been a racing weekend for me, combined with public holidays yesterday and today, so I fired up some of my favourites.
> The Lancia could do with a bit more ooomph!
> View attachment 188556
> 
> ...



Typical how the Razer vehicle seems to crash out of nowhere 


Meanwhile... Just about to FINALLY hit the last (?) terraforming milestone in Surviving Mars. Smooth ride but as you might see by my vacant space some domes have gone a bit empty along the way... a great Dust Storm > severe air/water leakage > no shuttles to bring metals for fixes... and 289 colonists down the drain


----------



## FinneousPJ (Feb 16, 2021)

Age of Decadence 

What a cool and charismatic game!


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 16, 2021)

Funny how realistic the game is... no homes to live in, but still they hump like rabbits

Now let's play a classic game of The Sims here. Let's see what other vital stuff we can remove until everything falls apart


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 17, 2021)

Easier than I thought. RE3 Remake.


----------



## Khonjel (Feb 17, 2021)

I lied. I forgot I have the DLCs left to play. After playing Band of Bastards, A Woman's Lot (Theresa's story. Did Johanka's quest long ago) and Judgement in From The Ashes, I can finaaly say I've completed this game. 2 and a half months and 225 hours later, wow!


----------



## mouacyk (Feb 17, 2021)

Khonjel said:


> I lied. I forgot I have the DLCs left to play. After playing Band of Bastards, A Woman's Lot (Theresa's story. Did Johanka's quest long ago) and Judgement in From The Ashes, I can finaaly say I've completed this game. 2 and a half months and 225 hours later, wow!
> View attachment 188661
> View attachment 188662
> View attachment 188663
> ...


my fav next to ultima 7

currently testing rtx 3080 clocks:


----------



## SN2716057 (Feb 18, 2021)

Painting stuff black in the Unfinished Swan.


----------



## vega22 (Feb 18, 2021)

installed squad again, the updates have made it much better


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 18, 2021)

Fancy a bite?


----------



## metalfiber (Feb 19, 2021)

Immortals Fenyx Rising is a really long and enjoyable game. Who would have thought that Prometheus and Zeus would make a great comedy team....













A little pinball...


----------



## Frick (Feb 19, 2021)

mouacyk said:


> my fav next to ultima 7
> 
> currently testing rtx 3080 clocks:
> View attachment 188667
> ...



That's a really fancy mod for The Witcher.


----------



## mouacyk (Feb 20, 2021)

Frick said:


> That's a really fancy mod for The Witcher.


75 mods total + RT global illumination


----------



## Calmmo (Feb 20, 2021)

I booted up Persona Strikers, looks nice.
Terrible jaggies, went for every single nvidia AA option via CP at least something worked and it looks tolerable with 2.0x render scale. Preeetty sure the in-game AA option isnt working.


----------



## lightning70 (Feb 20, 2021)

I Play God Of War with PS5 and AC Valhalla and Odyssey, RDR2 and GTA V with PC


----------



## SN2716057 (Feb 20, 2021)

Racing against myself in Wreckfest


----------



## Rahnak (Feb 20, 2021)

Started my 3rd play through of Ys Origin. This game has been surprisingly enjoyable.


----------



## mouacyk (Feb 20, 2021)

Wish I was playing this instead:


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 21, 2021)

Rahnak said:


> Started my 3rd play through of Ys Origin. This game has been surprisingly enjoyable.


Have you played all three story lines?


----------



## A Computer Guy (Feb 21, 2021)

Battletech


----------



## Rahnak (Feb 21, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Have you played all three story lines?


Yes! Well, I'm still playing the 3rd one with Toal but I'll be done soon. This is also my 3rd Ys game and my favorite so far. I plan on playing them all in the "story" order, rather than release date.


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 21, 2021)

SN2716057 said:


> Racing against myself in Wreckfest


Dang! You just made me search for it...








						Save 60% on Wreckfest on Steam
					

Wreckfest is a demolition derby themed racing game with soft-body damage modeling, sophisticated driving dynamics and in-depth vehicle upgrading, featuring both demolition derbies and more traditional track races. It’s all about fun, breakneck racing and over-the-top crashes.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 21, 2021)

Rahnak said:


> Yes! Well, I'm still playing the 3rd one with Toal but I'll be done soon. This is also my 3rd Ys game and my favorite so far.


Nice! I still can't decide which is my favorite. You'll likely enjoy Oath in Felghana though.


Rahnak said:


> I plan on playing them all in the "story" order, rather than release date.


Cool idea!

GOG?


----------



## Vario (Feb 21, 2021)

mouacyk said:


> View attachment 189173
> 
> View attachment 189174
> 
> ...


That D2 remaster looks amazing.


----------



## Rahnak (Feb 21, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Nice! I still can't decide which is my favorite. You'll likely enjoy Oath in Felghana though.


Just finished the 3rd play through and true story and they really saved the best for last. Have you played them all?


lexluthermiester said:


> Cool idea!
> 
> GOG?


Yes, actually! I got them last year, during a RPG sale. I was on the fence on trying the Ys series, but since most of them are quite short (for JRPGs), I decided to give them a try. And I'm glad I did.
After that I looked up in what order I should play them and found this site. I decided to go along with their story recommendation:


> To clarify, the recommended Story Path would be Ys I, II, Origin, Celceta (IV), Felghana (III), Napishtim (VI), Seven, then Lacrimosa (VIII)



It's a shame Ys V didn't get a remake.


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 21, 2021)

By some fluke I managed to get hold of *The Division 2 DLC, Warlords Of New York *at 70% discount for my country, which brought it down to around $3. 
This takes you back to New York for an extra mission and what do you know, The Cleaners are back  (flamethrower blokes), the most fun enemies of the entire series, especially when you aim the shot at their fuel tanks, take a front row seat and watch them blow up.
It's supposed to be around seven hours, but knowing me, it will be weeks and once in NY, you can't go back to DC until you finish the DLC campaign, which is a bummer. Oh and you also get an instant upgrade to level 30.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 22, 2021)

Rahnak said:


> It's a shame Ys V didn't get a remake.


Ys V was a SNES exclusive and Nintendo has not given up the rights to it sadly. It would make for a grand remake!



Rahnak said:


> Have you played them all?


Not yet. I'm playing through Ys 6 now(just started a week ago, liking it a lot) but it's slow going due to time constraints. I've played through the first few hours or so of Ys 7, 8 & 9 just to try them out, but still have not finished them.



Rahnak said:


> To clarify, the recommended Story Path would be Ys I, II, Origin, Celceta (IV), Felghana (III), Napishtim (VI), Seven, then Lacrimosa (VIII)


I would have altered that to have Origins first as that is the game that took place first in the chronology of the series storyline. It's the only Ys title not to have Adol involved as the events of that game took place several hundred years before Adol was born. I also would have put Felghana before Celceta as it is based on Ys 3: Wanderers from Ys, the third game in the series. However, the story-telling is very good, so even if you play them out of order, you will understand the chronology of events.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 22, 2021)

This time I'm playing original FF VII (Steam version), I'm pretty close of getting the last achievements there is. Last time I didn't have a complete Enemy Skill materia, but now I have that and it's just hours of AP farming now as I have all the materias.


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 22, 2021)

Lately I’ve been playing Breath of the Wild with Cemu. I do own a copy of the game for the Switch except I only have the Switch Lite. Doesn’t work out that well when the battery runs out after a few hours.


----------



## Rahnak (Feb 22, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I would have altered that to have Origins first as that is the game that took place first in the chronology of the series storyline. It's the only Ys title not to have Adol involved as the events of that game took place several hundred years before Adol was born. I also would have put Felghana before Celceta as it is based on Ys 3: Wanderers from Ys, the third game in the series. However, the story-telling is very good, so even if you play them out of order, you will understand the chronology of events.


Yeah, the site author also says Origins comes first but still recommended to play I and II first but doesn't really explain why. In hindsight I think I would've played it first. But what's done is done.

I still have some time to decide which Ys I'll play next because right now I think I'll have to go for Dragon Quest XI.


----------



## Frick (Feb 22, 2021)

Rimworld. Basically nothing but Rimworld, with some Horizon Zero Dawn on the weekends.


----------



## oobymach (Feb 22, 2021)

Got Quake 4 working.























No I didn't flip the image, that backwards warning sign on the wall is legit.


----------



## manon_animeop (Feb 22, 2021)

I am playing CS GO and AOE2


----------



## AsRock (Feb 22, 2021)

mouacyk said:


> View attachment 189173
> 
> View attachment 189174
> 
> ...



Yeah a updated D2 might actually drag me away from RDR2 haha.   Will have to see of they do it right as seen as D3 has totally lost the plot.


----------



## Vario (Feb 22, 2021)

oobymach said:


> Got Quake 4 working.
> 
> View attachment 189474
> View attachment 189477
> ...


Q4 is a great game.  Looks like you edited your quake4config.cfg/autoexec.cfg?


----------



## mouacyk (Feb 22, 2021)

Vario said:


> That D2 remaster looks amazing.


Right?  A few months ago, there was a youtube video where someone used AI to upscale a gameplay video to 4K.  Everyone was clamoring that a remaster should look like that.  Well, Vicarious Visions pleasantly surprised us.  I just hope they're able to give the animations a little more oomph, because 3d reskin feels a bit floaty right now.  I think that D3 barbarian animations were done really well, especially E3 animations.


----------



## outpt (Feb 22, 2021)

mostly RDR2 and BL3. I'm slow.


----------



## Dogeinspace (Feb 22, 2021)

Guild Wars 2  My fav mmorpg


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 22, 2021)

Oh heck, now what?


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 22, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Oh heck, now what?
> View attachment 189563


Shoot the fucker in the heart or RUN! Usually I prefer the latter if I don't want the drops from it. And try to become a dodge master, that helps a lot.

Played that already 16 times, 3 achievements remaining.. all the charlie dolls, all the notes and no inventory box opened during a gameplay, tho I'm sure I played it through without the item box, but Steam doesn't agree with me. Damn, I get that now.


----------



## mouacyk (Feb 23, 2021)

Few rounds of COD2019 -- I tried, really tried.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 23, 2021)

RE3 - getting the minimalist achievement aka no item box. I'm sure that I got this but Steam says that I haven't. Well, here we go again.

Hella optimized game as I have everything maxed out @ 1080p and 1080 Ti is about 40-50% usage and uses just base clocks


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 23, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> RE3 - getting the minimalist achievement aka no item box. I'm sure that I got this but Steam says that I haven't. Well, here we go again.
> 
> Hella optimized game as I have everything maxed out @ 1080p and 1080 Ti is about 40-50% usage and uses just base clocks


I may try that on my third playthrough, but for the moment it's all about survival on my first 
Anyway, this is some subtle foreshadowing:

And something to make you hungry when the game isn't crashing.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 23, 2021)

mouacyk said:


> Right?  A few months ago, there was a youtube video where someone used AI to upscale a gameplay video to 4K.  Everyone was clamoring that a remaster should look like that.  Well, Vicarious Visions pleasantly surprised us.  I just hope they're able to give the animations a little more oomph, because 3d reskin feels a bit floaty right now.  I think that D3 barbarian animations were done really well, especially E3 animations.



Yeah the graphical upgrade looks great, I'm a bit worried about the gameplay. What you said... floaty. That barbarian looks like he's waving at unicorns rather than swinging an axe. The higher FPS makes that happen. No more choppy moves. That's actually also part of the problem in D3. Its 'too smooth'.. the impact isn't there - push button, flashy lights, numbers, next. Grim Dawn nails that, for example, and in the late game when you're not slow and crappy, its not floaty, its just incredibly fast but still feels right. Path of Exile also has it done right ever since they fixed the desync.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 23, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I may try that on my third playthrough, but for the moment it's all about survival on my first
> Anyway, this is some subtle foreshadowing:
> View attachment 189616
> And something to make you hungry when the game isn't crashing.
> View attachment 189617


Did this on this night.


----------



## Sithaer (Feb 23, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> Yeah the graphical upgrade looks great, I'm a bit worried about the gameplay. What you said... floaty. That barbarian looks like he's waving at unicorns rather than swinging an axe. The higher FPS makes that happen. No more choppy moves. That's actually also part of the problem in D3. Its 'too smooth'.. the impact isn't there - push button, flashy lights, numbers, next. Grim Dawn nails that, for example, and in the late game when you're not slow and crappy, its not floaty, its just incredibly fast but still feels right. Path of Exile also has it done right ever since they fixed the desync.



Thats funny in a way cause out of everything they done meh or wrong in D3 combat is something they done right imo.
To me D3's fluid and smooth combat is still top tier in ARPGs and one of the reasons why I still keep going back for 2-3 weeks each season. _'its just satisfying/addicting to mass murder demons like that'_

On the other end PoE's combat and animation always felt off/un polished and never liked it, had the same feeling when I played it last time in metamorph league. _'idk if its different now since I had no reason to go back to the game' _

Other game that impressed me with its combat style and animations was Lost Ark when I played  it on the Russian server.
It just felt really well done and impactful/pleasing to the eyes. _'still waiting for this damn game to come to NA/EU..'_

I guess it all comes down to personal preference tho.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 23, 2021)

I 100% RE3 Remake in like 30 hours or something, did the minimalist on the easiest difficulty and then did the hardest run with infinite rocket launcher, rocket launcher was a bit rubbish against final boss Nemesis so I had to use the Magnum for backup.


----------



## Sithaer (Feb 23, 2021)

Starting this today:


Had to apply a 21:9 fix but it seems to work now.
Not sure what to expect from the game cause I might be biased after playing Lis 1+BTS 2 times already and those are one of the very few games that mean a bit more than just a game to me.
Just gonna try to enjoy it for what it is, can't say that I'm not curious.

_O right, I did finish Destroy All Humans a day ago, man some of those missions were actually challenging. _


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 23, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> Starting this today:
> View attachment 189632
> 
> Had to apply a 21:9 fix but it seems to work now.
> ...


You can guess from my nick that I love LiS... it's an okay game but LiS1 and BtS are far better. Tho it's not a bad game


----------



## Sithaer (Feb 23, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> You can guess from my nick that I love LiS... it's an okay game but LiS1 and BtS are far better. Tho it's not a bad game



Yea I remember asking you about it in this topic cause I almost pulled the trigger before and just got to it now since it was on sale.


----------



## Calmmo (Feb 23, 2021)

Well i enjoyed it but it does come with its fair share of David Cage tier cringe. Hated the protag VO.


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 23, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> Shoot the fucker in the heart or RUN! Usually I prefer the latter if I don't want the drops from it. And try to become a dodge master, that helps a lot.
> 
> Played that already 16 times, 3 achievements remaining.. all the charlie dolls, all the notes and no inventory box opened during a gameplay, tho I'm sure I played it through without the item box, but Steam doesn't agree with me. Damn, I get that now.


If only I'd known! next time around I'll try this.


Spoiler



Once you’ve passed the initial on-rails nemesis encounters, the next time you will see him is on the way back from restarting the power. Do this event too early and you’ll be stuck with Nemesis chasing you while you go round cleaning up, so your best option here is to first grab the lock pick from the corpse just outside the Subway Power Substation, grab the bolt cutters and do your backtracking clean up first. Once all your map is blue, only then head in to reset the power. This way, all you have to do is set the train course at the Subway Office and get back to Carlos and the gang.








						Resident Evil 3 – How to beat every Nemesis boss encounter | TheSixthAxis
					

Nemesis is a bit of a cad in Resident Evil 3. The big lad thinks he’s the bee’s knees and spends a lot of his time running up to you and punching you



					www.thesixthaxis.com


----------



## mouacyk (Feb 23, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> If only I'd known! next time around I'll try this.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Scripted events (similar to QTE) like this makes things unintuitive and frustrating.  Probably why I never liked these games.  Game guides love these games though -- gives them plenty of lip service.  But - to each their own.


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 23, 2021)

mouacyk said:


> Scripted events (similar to QTE) like this makes things unintuitive and frustrating.  Probably why I never liked these games.  Game guides love these games though -- gives them plenty of lip service.  But - to each their own.


Is it really scripted and controlled by the Devil's own invention, the QTE? I can't even begin to describe how much I loathe QTEs, so if that's the case, I'll pass.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 23, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Oh heck, now what?
> View attachment 189563


Run?!?


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 23, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> Shoot the fucker in the heart or RUN! Usually I prefer the latter if I don't want the drops from it. And try to become a dodge master, that helps a lot.
> 
> Played that already 16 times, 3 achievements remaining.. all the charlie dolls, all the notes and no inventory box opened during a gameplay, tho I'm sure I played it through without the item box, but Steam doesn't agree with me. Damn, I get that now.


I've seen some of those nodding dolls, but can't seem to pick them up.


----------



## SN2716057 (Feb 23, 2021)

Mini vs Limos, realistic damage. 




Wreckfest


----------



## oobymach (Feb 24, 2021)

Vario said:


> Q4 is a great game.  Looks like you edited your quake4config.cfg/autoexec.cfg?


Oh hell yeah, loaded it up at default values and the tick was driving me crazy, looked into it and found a good message board with the values I needed, didn't take much to fix it and make it look pristine. The worst part is I had to convert all the screenshots, the game takes them in .tga format


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 24, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I've seen some of those nodding dolls, but can't seem to pick them up.


You need to knife/shoot them! 



Sithaer said:


> Yea I remember asking you about it in this topic cause I almost pulled the trigger before and just got to it now since it was on sale.


And as I've registered in 2012 and LiS EP1 came in 2014, I asket Wiz to change my old nick to this back then. 

LiS 2 is hella demanding... Even 980 Ti had problems and I played BtS with 750 Ti without hiccups and LiS 2 doesn't have IMO any better graphics... weird shit.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 24, 2021)

SN2716057 said:


> Wreckfest


i grabbed this a couple years back i think. real fun game. 
BeamNG, Wreckfest, ProjectCars, & Dirt rally2.0


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 24, 2021)

jboydgolfer said:


> i grabbed this a couple years back i think. real fun game.
> BeamNG, Wreckfest, ProjectCars, & Dirt rally2.0


Still haven't bought it and I remember when it was called as "next car game" 

Tho still nothing beats Flatout2 from them.


----------



## SN2716057 (Feb 24, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> Still haven't bought it and I remember when it was called as "next car game"
> 
> Tho still nothing beats Flatout2 from them.


Flatout (1,2,3) runs fine on a potatoe and is great at office breaks.
But Wreckfest is more in line of Destruction Derby.

edit: bought Valheim, gonna play later.


----------



## Sithaer (Feb 24, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> And as I've registered in 2012 and LiS EP1 came in 2014, I asket Wiz to change my old nick to this back then.
> 
> LiS 2 is hella demanding... Even 980 Ti had problems and I played BtS with 750 Ti without hiccups and LiS 2 doesn't have IMO any better graphics... weird shit.



Yup, I still had my GTX 950 when I first played LiS 1+BtS and it was smooth. _'could even use DSR 1440p on my 1080p display'_

They keep changing the engine for whatever reason, Lis 1 had UE 3 and BtS had Unity.
Now LiS 2 runs on UE 4 and it exactly runs like a generic UE 4 game.

Imo the Lights/shadows are better but its not like ppl play these type of games cause of graphics, previous games looked just fine.
UE 4 is usually not a fan of AMD cards so I expected average performance and thats what I get.
2560x1080/high AA+Post process+Shadows and rest very high.


Probably I could lower some stuff but eh, its a slow game + playing it with a controller so I don't care much.
It drops to the low 40s when the camera is focused on ppl during scenes.
_Ofc I don't have the Afterburner overlay on all the time, its just there for the screen._


----------



## denixius (Feb 24, 2021)

I'm playing Kingdoms of Amalur: Re-Reckoning nowadays. There are too many things to say about Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning, but Re-Reckoning is a new way to play a classic leading role-playing game back in 2012. There are lots of opportunities in the game which you can delve into. Hundreds of hours of stories, quests, dungeons and much more.

If you are familiar with classic Reckoning, and if you played it like you are living in Amalur, you should play Re-Reckoning, too. I read a lot of comments about the game, which they are saying they didn't even improve the graphics. Then I tried it, found out that these comments are not real. There is an improvement in the graphics. Really.

And, come on, R.A. Salvatore, Ken Rolston, Grant Kirkhope, Todd McFarlane... These persons should remind you something; you played games, listen to tracks, read comics and stories which they created before! And the dev team are doing a really good job with Re-Reckoning.

Combat, Fateshifting and Reckoning Mode still works amazingly nowadays, and Re-Reckoning shows this approach of role-playing games doesn't die. It also has really different character development phases which you may not experience before if you haven't played it yet. There are Destinies, you can choose Might, Finesse or Sorcery. However, you can go hybrid, too, and all of these Destinies you choose, while you are developing your character, will provide you with bonuses. And more, and more...

Go, and give it a shot. Trust me, this will be the best money spent.

Cheers!


----------



## Chomiq (Feb 24, 2021)

It looks like some additional Sony PS exclusives will be coming to PC. That's one way to sway me away from buying PS5.


----------



## Vario (Feb 24, 2021)

oobymach said:


> Oh hell yeah, loaded it up at default values and the tick was driving me crazy, looked into it and found a good message board with the values I needed, didn't take much to fix it and make it look pristine. The worst part is I had to convert all the screenshots, the game takes them in .tga format


You can similarly modify the original Prey game, which isn't sold on steam anymore but keys still exist out there on 3rd party key sites for <$5.  Also, it works on Doom 3 non-BFG, of course.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 24, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> Thats funny in a way cause out of everything they done meh or wrong in D3 combat is something they done right imo.
> To me D3's fluid and smooth combat is still top tier in ARPGs and one of the reasons why I still keep going back for 2-3 weeks each season. _'its just satisfying/addicting to mass murder demons like that'_
> 
> On the other end PoE's combat and animation always felt off/un polished and never liked it, had the same feeling when I played it last time in metamorph league. _'idk if its different now since I had no reason to go back to the game' _
> ...



You know- you're _right_.
Diablo 3 does play the smoothest of them all. It is satisfying to watch all the flashy stuff going on. It looks the part. But its also, I don't know, somehow inconsequential if the game 'behind' the graphics and smoothness is bland and shallow. Its a bit like those quicktime events where you need to press a series of buttons that pop up on screen. The fun just wears off after seeing those many millions worth of damage just flying around effortlessly. It doesn't really matter what map, or boss, or environment you're in. You just mash that rotation and dodge the onehitters.

I played over a 200 hours of D3 and revisited the game when the xpac came out, tried to find the depth to the game, but every character I rolled devolved into a same buttonmash frenzy and because things can be changed on the fly, nothing really sticks out. Its a bit like respeccing and going 'oh, yay, this does the same damage as what I had., I guess I succeeded'.

Enjoyable? I couldn't agree more and I did enjoy it, might even go back to it again briefly to just 'do it' for a while. But for me it didn't last, and then the time investment sort of evaporates, makes you wonder why you progress further, etc. What's there to see? A bunch of grinds and hunting those last few % of damage. PoE and GD but also D2 really have a different vibe in that sense. The stuff that drops is actually _inspiring_. It makes you not want to keep grinding the same crap, but rather reroll and try new things. Some items are straight up silly, others are somehow gimped but otherwise very strong; That's the itemization D3 has never managed to get into the game, and with the meagre class selections on top, with no single class locking you into any sort of build, there is no consequence to any choice you make in the game but it STILL presents a massive time sink to grind on. Feels a bit like chasing carrots instead of being creative and watching it work out.


----------



## Sithaer (Feb 24, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> You know- you're _right_.
> Diablo 3 does play the smoothest of them all. It is satisfying to watch all the flashy stuff going on. It looks the part. But its also, I don't know, somehow inconsequential if the game 'behind' the graphics and smoothness is bland and shallow. Its a bit like those quicktime events where you need to press a series of buttons that pop up on screen. The fun just wears off after seeing those many millions worth of damage just flying around effortlessly. It doesn't really matter what map, or boss, or environment you're in. You just mash that rotation and dodge the onehitters.
> 
> I played over a 200 hours of D3 and revisited the game when the xpac came out, tried to find the depth to the game, but every character I rolled devolved into a same buttonmash frenzy and because things can be changed on the fly, nothing really sticks out. Its a bit like respeccing and going 'oh, yay, this does the same damage as what I had., I guess I succeeded'.
> ...



Nah, I'm not really here to be right or something.
I'm just sharing my point of view and experience, in that regard everyone can be right. _'this is how I use/treat forums in general'_

I'm closing on ~3000 hours in D3 since day 1 which is almost 9 years so its not that much but enough to not fall out of the loop.

You know I'm a simple person and thats how I treat my gaming time too.
Do I have fun while playing and do I feel like playing the next day?
If the answer is yes to those then the game is fine with me and I pretty much ignore side details/whatever issues that does not bother me.

That being said I'm not blind to the problems with D3, even nowadays with all of the changes since the relase its still a rather simple game with flavor of month builds when they buff stuff and generally increase the power creep. _'Blizz likes to do that'_

What I do is play solo and set my own goals so I'm not just playing for nothing, in the current season my personal goal was to reach GR 130 at least with a Hardcore Necro _'with the current meta build',_ended up reaching 132 then put down the game till the next season. _'Paragon/EXP grind does not interest me at all'_
Playing that way I find it fun, but to have it as a main game hell no.

I also play a different build in each season so its not all the same, sometimes meta builds sometimes a bit weaker but fun off meta builds like some of the Legacy of dream builds. _'non set builds basically'_

I still have the most hours played in D3 after D2, second ones are most likely Titan Quest and Grim Dawn hand to hand then Sacred 2._ 'yup I used to play that game a lot back in the days,even own the box copy'_


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 24, 2021)

Glad to finally be finishing Metro Exodus, which is one of the dullest games I've ever played. I especially hated the dark and dingy metro which did nothing for me except induce a nauseating sense of claustrophobia.
Highly overrated, except for the graphics, which are superb.


----------



## Frick (Feb 25, 2021)

wolfaust said:


> I'm playing Kingdoms of Amalur: Re-Reckoning nowadays. There are too many things to say about Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning, but Re-Reckoning is a new way to play a classic leading role-playing game back in 2012. There are lots of opportunities in the game which you can delve into. Hundreds of hours of stories, quests, dungeons and much more.
> 
> If you are familiar with classic Reckoning, and if you played it like you are living in Amalur, you should play Re-Reckoning, too. I read a lot of comments about the game, which they are saying they didn't even improve the graphics. Then I tried it, found out that these comments are not real. There is an improvement in the graphics. Really.
> 
> ...



I played through the original and it was fine. Tried Re-Reckoning and it just didn't feel like it was worth it. Had the combat been interesting (which it IMO never was) it would have been fine, but as it stands nah.


----------



## denixius (Feb 25, 2021)

Frick said:


> I played through the original and it was fine. Tried Re-Reckoning and it just didn't feel like it was worth it. Had the combat been interesting (which it IMO never was) it would have been fine, but as it stands nah.


Well, it doesn't feel like a classic, yes. I agree with that, however, it is nice to play it again with improved graphics. If anyone wants to play this game for the first time, should definitely try this one.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Feb 25, 2021)

Ive been playing a bunch of snowrunner since i got it on the epic sale great game 10/10 ign
Looks nice as well


----------



## Lorec (Feb 25, 2021)

Started playing Shining Force 2 on Steam`s Sega Genesis Classics.
Its fun so far, even tho its barely beginning. 
In those turn based games I hate how You lose You character forever when they die in battle. 
No such problem in SF2


----------



## moproblems99 (Feb 26, 2021)

I just started HZD and I thoroughly love it.  Basically in the prologue.  I also generally don't like playing as a female but I absolutely love Aloy.


----------



## Cvrk (Feb 26, 2021)

There's this game with dices. Pretty good


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 26, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> Nah, I'm not really here to be right or something.
> I'm just sharing my point of view and experience, in that regard everyone can be right. _'this is how I use/treat forums in general'_
> 
> I'm closing on ~3000 hours in D3 since day 1 which is almost 9 years so its not that much but enough to not fall out of the loop.
> ...



Funny then because we really identify the same problems at its core, and still both enjoy(ed) the game.

Maybe its just good for what it does, and maybe we should just view it as a different kind of ARPG, while the rest is the actual norm? That's actually quite an epiphany tbh, not joking. D3 does execute the simple ARPG best and does a decent job at keeping the same stuff rather nice to go through. But that's really what also echoes alongside the power creep in most Blizzard games. Somehow, they manage(d) to make something that is just plays well. Not like how most shooters 'play well' or anything, or how how a racing game 'plays well'. Blizzard's like that chicken nugget at McDonalds. Its always the same thing, the recipe is strictly defined, and you can always eat one. And on top of that, at the same time you really can't say why, the meat is mushy, the crust goes soft after a few minutes, but you still eat one.


----------



## Sithaer (Feb 26, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> Funny then because we really identify the same problems at its core, and still both enjoy(ed) the game.
> 
> Maybe its just good for what it does, and maybe we should just view it as a different kind of ARPG, while the rest is the actual norm? That's actually quite an epiphany tbh, not joking. D3 does execute the simple ARPG best and does a decent job at keeping the same stuff rather nice to go through. But that's really what also echoes alongside the power creep in most Blizzard games. Somehow, they manage(d) to make something that is just plays well. Not like how most shooters 'play well' or anything, or how how a racing game 'plays well'. Blizzard's like that chicken nugget at McDonalds. Its always the same thing, the recipe is strictly defined, and you can always eat one. And on top of that, at the same time you really can't say why, the meat is mushy, the crust goes soft after a few minutes, but you still eat one.



Yup pretty much.
I stoped trying to make D3 for anything else than what it is, I don't want to pull an Nvidia/leather jacket here but yea it jus works. 

Nothing fancy just simple fun, blast some mobs grind for some gear/set goals and whatnot.
Ofc some ppl put in crazy hours but eh imo this game doesn't worth that much when there are so many other games to play.
Thats why I play it the way I do, get my stuff done/get my fix then get out.

I guess I feel the same about fun arcade-ish shooters like Serious Sam/DOOM/Shadow Warrior. _'sorry I can't relate to the McDonalds example as I eat 1 hamburger/year or so'_
They are just fun to play cause they are good at what they are meant/designed for,no more no less.

In a sense its a shame cause Blizz has this game that does play really well but its lacking, they have the potential to make something truly great but its not happening. '_GD+D3 both good parts mixed, now thats something I would play a lot..'_

Well we are talking about a nearly 9 years old game at this point so lets see how D4 turns out when its done.
I will definitely get it on day 1 cause I don't think that I wont have my fun with it my way but I do hope that its a bit more than that.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 27, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> It looks like some additional Sony PS exclusives will be coming to PC. That's one way to sway me away from buying PS5.


Dunno about the newest ones but FF VII Remake is coming to PC according to rumors


----------



## robot zombie (Feb 27, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Glad to finally be finishing Metro Exodus, which is one of the dullest games I've ever played. I especially hated the dark and dingy metro which did nothing for me except induce a nauseating sense of claustrophobia.
> Highly overrated, except for the graphics, which are superb.


Never thought I'd see someone say that.

It is a pretty slow game. The design overall is pretty dated, too. There's nothing revolutionary there. It looks and plays like an ambitious project by a small studio.

Personally I really enjoy the mechanics, I thought they did a great job of balancing when you have to do the footwork of figuring things out. They don't hold your hand much so you have to pay attention to everything. It has a flow, you have to plan. The way that everything is structured/paced combined with the way that choices in how the map, gui, and general directing was handled give way to this "lost in the wilderness" gestalt that I just love. When I play Exodus, I really feel lost in dangerous and unfamiliar places and it's rare for games to get me on that. 

I appreciate the lack of padding and rails a lot in a story-driven game, cutscenes alone are never enough to put me on the journey. Exodus manages to still be linear enough to carry the story, while giving a strong sense of challenge and freedom. All too often I think devs are afraid of players 'missing' things in the story or getting fed-up, and thus play it safe. Metro will let you completely screw yourself at any point in the story. The bulk of it isn't just handed to you. They really make sure you are playing the game, not just hitting beats. It can be very unforgiving of neglecting anything in the core game. You better earn those story beats!

I think I dug the claustrophobic vibe, too. Between the slow pacing and lots of sort of convoluted and confined spaces, I genuinely tensed up about potential or even known threats. There are passages as well as emergent things that can happen in the game that STILL give me that rush of like "...shit. shit. shitshitSHIT" The look and atmosphere definitely helped. Maybe I just have bad taste but I LOVE all of those dark and dingy places. Most of them are packed with detail, pretty intricately arranged, though obviously they're made to look strewn. As I explored I found many satisfying sights.

I dunno, it's a slow burner. But I think the environments (levels, pacing of exploration, and world designs,) the story, and mixture of gameplay elements were great. I also love that clunky feel. I might be one of the few people that enjoys how tedious traversal can be, or how unreliable the wacky and interesting-looking weapons are. It really feels like a struggle to survive with nothing but a heavy ass backpack full of half broken shit and 3 full-size weapons. It's precarious and difficult. Most games just are not real to me, so it's not a big dilemma whether or not to explore a spot. Metro will make me hesitate before confrontations.

I'm really just tryna say I'm sorry you didn't enjoy it! In all fairness it's not the most accessible series of games. Similar to Stalker. Those of us that like it think it's the best thing ever. Everyone else just wonders what the big deal is. Exodus got the RTX bump, so it had a lot of hype. It might've gotten one of the best RTX bumps in the history of RTX. But I don't know that this series is nesseraily ever going to fully compete with mainstream games. I see it as more of a cult thing. It's definitely one of my favorite games ever. But I don't know if I'd recommend it to someone as one of the best games ever, unless I knew they were specifically into the things that game has.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 27, 2021)

Let's have some Tetris on NES emulator. Music 2 is the best!











edit: Started Resident Evil 6 and I ignore all the hate that the game has got.


----------



## SN2716057 (Feb 27, 2021)

Sitting on the dock of the bay



Watching the tides roll away


----------



## Apocalypsee (Feb 27, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Glad to finally be finishing Metro Exodus, which is one of the dullest games I've ever played. I especially hated the dark and dingy metro which did nothing for me except induce a nauseating sense of claustrophobia.
> Highly overrated, except for the graphics, which are superb.


I thought everyone liked the game except me. The main problem of the game, to me, is the game veered from being Metro shooter (inside tunnel) and became STALKER-like. It changed the use military grade bullet as currency on first two games to regular loot-crafting mechanics like Fallout. Just feels very odd. I prefer Metro to stick to their own recipe instead of trying to be like other shooter.


----------



## Deniz_Sorkun (Feb 27, 2021)

Red Dead Redemption 2


----------



## ShurikN (Feb 27, 2021)

To join in on the D3 convo, I've played it from day one and probably accumulated over 2500hrs, havent played much lately cause the game became stale. But I still enjoyed the game a lot, even before the Reaper of Souls. 
Is the game good like D2 was? Does it have depth like PoE? Not really. Is it fun in short bursts? Hell yeah.

And out of all the similar type ARPG games I've played, and I've played almost all of them (D1, D2, Torchlight 1 & 2, TQIT, Grim Dawn, PoE, Wolcen, Last Epoch, Van Helsing), not a singe game comes close to the fluidity of combat that D3 has. They really nailed that gameplay aspect. Too bad the rest of game was lacking (items, builds, lack of a skill tree, endgame).

Haven't tried that 40K Inquisitor Martyr but the combat looks mediocre and I'm not a huge fan of either of the WH universes, and haven't tried Torchlight 3, but I've been following the development of that one and it doesn't really inspire confidence. Not to mention the game reviewed poorly an looks(IS) rushed.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 27, 2021)

SN2716057 said:


> Sitting on the dock of the bay
> View attachment 190174
> Watching the tides roll away




I'll bet there is only a small amount of members here that would even know what you said:
"Sitting on the dock of the bay. Watching the tides roll away."


----------



## InVasMani (Feb 27, 2021)

*Reshade - ColorMatrix + KNearistNeighbors + Clarity + ColorfulLab...still needs a bit more adjusting of shader compiler settings both for IQ and performance, but is mostly setup.*


----------



## AltCapwn (Feb 27, 2021)

I can finally play Black Mesa after all these years.


----------



## InVasMani (Feb 28, 2021)

Fine tuned ColorLab further...

ColorLab = Off




ColorLab = On


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 1, 2021)

Man, this was all adrenaline  Check that timer


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 2, 2021)

robot zombie said:


> I'm really just tryna say I'm sorry you didn't enjoy it! In all fairness it's not the most accessible series of games. Similar to Stalker. Those of us that like it think it's the best thing ever. Everyone else just wonders what the big deal is. Exodus got the RTX bump, so it had a lot of hype. It might've gotten one of the best RTX bumps in the history of RTX. But I don't know that this series is nesseraily ever going to fully compete with mainstream games. I see it as more of a cult thing. It's definitely one of my favorite games ever. But I don't know if I'd recommend it to someone as one of the best games ever, unless I knew they were specifically into the things that game has.


Yeah, right there with you. Graphics weren't even something that I really noticed the first time. The pacing, the story, the sense of exploration, the weapon mechanics, the basically filled out world that carries on in the background are what absorbed me!  It was only on the 2nd playthrough that I really appreciated the graphics as well. 

@Splinterdog I too am sorry you weren't able to enjoy it very much. It's meant to be a slow-paced game, one in which you can literally think every step out and let yourself "feel" the world around you.  And it's not for everyone, especially those that enjoy a faster-paced game.  Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## moproblems99 (Mar 3, 2021)

robot zombie said:


> Never thought I'd see someone say that.
> 
> It is a pretty slow game. The design overall is pretty dated, too. There's nothing revolutionary there. It looks and plays like an ambitious project by a small studio.
> 
> ...



I am absolutely playing this again when I am not mind fucked.


----------



## ViperXTR (Mar 3, 2021)

Testing more RyujinX emulator updates


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 3, 2021)

Back into Far Cry New Dawn, where everything is very pink and groovy. It's a fun game, not too challenging and I like the home made weapons and assets, especially the helicopter.
On the other hand, my flying skills in FC5 could be improved.



That's the way they do things in Montana, apparently.


----------



## ne6togadno (Mar 4, 2021)

GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## metalfiber (Mar 5, 2021)

Finished Fenyx Rising. It was a really good game imho that had truly LOL moments.

On to Watch Dogs Legion. All i heard about is how different it was from the other Watch Dogs games. That analogy kinda turned me off to the game. I hear to say it's more alike the other games than anything else, which is fine by me. The privacies issue story was done better in Watch Dogs 2 with noodle and all. Legion is more like the movie Minority Report as far as some of the the story goes. I do like the recruitment part...it takes the stealth up to level of strategy.

Change to a construction worker recruit and sumon a construction drone to reach those high places to tag.




Raytracing still in it's infancy. Look to PSone for regular shader in it's infancy. I can't imagine what Raytracing in 15 years will bring to the table.


----------



## Calmmo (Mar 5, 2021)

Persona 5 Strikers

Unfortunately I'm getting random freezes/crashes.
Worked fine for ~3.5h 2 days ago, but it has been freezing non stop since yesterday. Dunno what I was expecting from a Japanese PC cash-in port..


----------



## kapone32 (Mar 5, 2021)

wolfaust said:


> I'm playing Kingdoms of Amalur: Re-Reckoning nowadays. There are too many things to say about Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning, but Re-Reckoning is a new way to play a classic leading role-playing game back in 2012. There are lots of opportunities in the game which you can delve into. Hundreds of hours of stories, quests, dungeons and much more.
> 
> If you are familiar with classic Reckoning, and if you played it like you are living in Amalur, you should play Re-Reckoning, too. I read a lot of comments about the game, which they are saying they didn't even improve the graphics. Then I tried it, found out that these comments are not real. There is an improvement in the graphics. Really.
> 
> ...


You have inspired me!!!


----------



## mouacyk (Mar 5, 2021)

Any COD:BOCW Zombie players want to team up for Outbreak this weekend?  Should be more fun and organized than playing with randoms.


----------



## ShurikN (Mar 5, 2021)

Man, I've played Outriders demo the past two days and I don't remember when was the last time I've seen a new game this dated. 
Gameplay looks to be like a less fun Gears, visuals are nothing to write home about, performance is meh, and in the span of 3 hrs the game froze and crashed three times. Characters are your run of the mill soldiers, and the story isn't gonna be it's selling point that's for sure. 
AND THE CUTSCENE CAMERA SHAKE.... oh my God the camera shake. Who thought this was a good idea baffles me. 
I really gotta see how all the gameplay systems expand as you play more cause I like the fact it's not a live service game, and it has loot and classes and stuff, but atm it looks to be a solid $15 game.
I might see the appeal if the loot game is well founded, but without crafting and access to more and better stuff in the demo it's kinda hard to say, and if the end game is meaningful and challenging. But you ain't gonna see that one in the demo either (at least so far, gonna play it a bit more)

All in all a REALLY weird experience...


----------



## mouacyk (Mar 5, 2021)

ShurikN said:


> Man, I've played Outriders demo the past two days and I don't remember when was the last time I've seen a new game this dated.
> Gameplay looks to be like a less fun Gears, visuals are nothing to write home about, performance is meh, and in the span of 3 hrs the game froze and crashed three times. Characters are your run of the mill soldiers, and the story isn't gonna be it's selling point that's for sure.
> AND THE CUTSCENE CAMERA SHAKE.... oh my God the camera shake. Who thought this was a good idea baffles me.
> I really gotta see how all the gameplay systems expand as you play more cause I like the fact it's not a live service game, and it has loot and classes and stuff, but atm it looks to be a solid $15 game.
> ...


Most full games nowadays are 8 hours.  How did you manage to play a demo that you didn't like for 2 days?


----------



## ShurikN (Mar 5, 2021)

mouacyk said:


> Most full games nowadays are 8 hours.  How did you manage to play a demo that you didn't like for 2 days?


Over the course of 2 days (now 3), didn't play it 2 days straight. A couple of hrs here and there. There are a lot cutscenes as well and quite often.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Mar 6, 2021)

I can tell you that the original Far Cry, from 2004, was much longer! I played it and beat it in December, 2013, on one of my socket 775 rigs, probably the famous Asus Maximus II Gene that I got NOS the same year. 

A game from the socket 462 era, that still had relevance in my book!


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 6, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> I can tell you that the original Far Cry, from 2004, was much longer! I played it and beat it in December, 2013, on one of my socket 775 rigs, probably the famous Asus Maximus II Gene that I got NOS the same year.
> 
> A game from the socket 462 era, that still had relevance in my book!


I also beat FC1 on a LGA775 rig, tho it was with a Pentium D 805 @ 3.4 and I had a GF 6800 LE @ nu 380/940... an AGP LGA775 board (Asus P5P800 SE). 

The best game from 2004 IMO as I'm not a fan of HL series.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Mar 6, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> I also beat FC1 on a LGA775 rig, tho it was with a Pentium D 805 @ 3.4 and I had a GF 6800 LE @ nu 380/940... an AGP LGA775 board (Asus P5P800 SE).
> 
> The best game from 2004 IMO as I'm not a fan of HL series.


I was using a GeForce 9500 GT at that time, which was considered somewhat slow, even in 2008, but it did fine with DirectX9 at a lower resolution, but I very likely was using 1024x768 on one of my CRTs! 
But it was an eVGA, with excellent cap choices=Slow, but reliable!


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 6, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> I was using a GeForce 9500 GT at that time, which was considered somewhat slow, even in 2008, but it did fine with DirectX9 at a lower resolution, but I very likely was using 1024x768 on one of my CRTs!
> But it was an eVGA, with excellent cap choices=Slow, but reliable!


I had a 21" CRT with 1600x1200 @ 85Hz back then, I'm still pissed off that I threw that away almost a decade ago..


----------



## Sithaer (Mar 6, 2021)

ShurikN said:


> Man, I've played Outriders demo the past two days and I don't remember when was the last time I've seen a new game this dated.
> Gameplay looks to be like a less fun Gears, visuals are nothing to write home about, performance is meh, and in the span of 3 hrs the game froze and crashed three times. Characters are your run of the mill soldiers, and the story isn't gonna be it's selling point that's for sure.
> AND THE CUTSCENE CAMERA SHAKE.... oh my God the camera shake. Who thought this was a good idea baffles me.
> I really gotta see how all the gameplay systems expand as you play more cause I like the fact it's not a live service game, and it has loot and classes and stuff, but atm it looks to be a solid $15 game.
> ...



Felt very similar about the game, well the demo.

I was interested cause I thought that it could be a good extra/secondary looter shooter when I'm tired of Borderlands.

Performance is just bad and its very stuttery for whatever reason, regardless of what settings I'm using + its installed on a NVME SSD.
Gameplay is alright but nothing special either and the cover system was a complete mess/buggy.

Supposedly there was a bigger demo patch recently so I'm gonna give it another try but from what I've seen so far its not something I would buy day 1 and will just go back to BL 3 when the next update hits on Marc 18. _'already paid for the season pass anyway'_


@mouacyk

Its a looter shooter with 4 classes and you can try all of them in the demo so 2 days with a few hours each sounds normal if you want to try more than 1 and also farm some stuff._ 'You can progress in the full game from where you left the demo'_


----------



## InVasMani (Mar 6, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> I had a 21" CRT with 1600x1200 @ 85Hz back then, I'm still pissed off that I threw that away almost a decade ago..


CRT's were so blurry I don't miss them at all. They did have good refresh rates though.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 6, 2021)

InVasMani said:


> CRT's were so blurry I don't miss them at all. They did have good refresh rates though.


Mine wasn't (at least yet), those Trinitrons were usually awesome. I just couldn't take it with me as I moved together with my ex and she said NO pretty damn clearly.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Mar 6, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> Mine wasn't (at least yet), those Trinitrons were usually awesome. I just couldn't take it with me as I moved together with my ex and she said NO pretty damn clearly.


I likely was using a Trinitron at the time. (Dell P991?)


----------



## scoutingwraith (Mar 6, 2021)

Currently. Destiny 2 New Season on PC. Hollow Knight on my Switch and Wipeout Omega Collection on my PS4.


----------



## Sithaer (Mar 7, 2021)

Finished Life is Strange 2.
Took me a good ~23 hours, tried to explore and read everything/talk to ppl,etc.

Its not a bad game on its own I just have some minor issues with it and thats more like on me.
I'm not exactly a fan of kids in general so having to drag that little 'brat' through the game kinda annoyed me at times.

Not sure if I will re play this again like the previous games but it was worth the 13 Euro I spent on it.
At least I got an ending I'm comfortable with so theres that.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 7, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> Finished Life is Strange 2.
> Took me a good ~23 hours, tried to explore and read everything/talk to ppl,etc.
> 
> Its not a bad game on its own I just have some minor issues with it and thats more like on me.
> ...


Before the Storm > LiS > LiS2

All that political bullshit etc. pissed me off in 2.


----------



## Sithaer (Mar 7, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> Before the Storm > LiS > LiS2
> 
> All that political bullshit etc. pissed me off in 2.



I'm so not following politics that most of the political crap just flies over my head w/o me even noticing so that wasn't really an issue for me.

Those racists and the religious fanatics now that more like pissed me off, just can't stand that crap.
For me its LiS 1>BtS>LiS 2. 
I just prefer the gameplay with Max and the general feel of the first game.

Aight, time to pick up another game tomorrow.


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 7, 2021)

Dirt 5 for $3 was too good to turn down and I see Codemasters has almost done a Forza Horizon, but even more arcady and on a rail driving.
Still, it's good fun if you put the difficulty on the highest setting and watch the AI cars come from nowhere and scream past you when you're in first place and about to win!


----------



## Sithaer (Mar 8, 2021)

Replaying Ryse Son of Rome after idk a few years, last time I played it I had a i3+950 that struggled on higher settings.




Have to say this is still a pretty good looking game and the same fun I remembered.
Also ran into probably the weirdest performance fix I ever had to use.
I have the Steam version of the game and for some reason it was completely unplayable on my current rig, drops under 30 FPS and mad stutters so I did some research online cause thats just not normal.

Found an old topic about the same issue on newer systems and someone suggested to start up Origin first and let it run in the background.
As nonsense as that sounds I tried it and all issues vanished, solid ~60+ FPS smooth exeperience now.

Theres 21:9 support by default, text/user interface is not perfect but its not a bother.


----------



## SN2716057 (Mar 8, 2021)

Trying some addons in Beam.NG









The A.I. police trying a hill climb.


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 8, 2021)

I do love to sneak about.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Mar 8, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> .


where on earth did you get it for 3 dollars??


----------



## Cvrk (Mar 9, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> where on earth did you get it for 3 dollars??


it's been on steam for that price for a long time, and if not you can always get it on the black market like Instant Gaming. Been getting games on IG for eyars now, never failed, and their customer supprt is the fastest. They reply in a few minutes always. 








Been playing this fishing game. Apparently, there is quite a lot of travelling involved. 
It's pretty good. It has me...... *hooked *


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Mar 9, 2021)

Cvrk said:


> long


Dirt 5 is 40 dollars on Steam on sale


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 9, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> where on earth did you get it for 3 dollars??


Epic very likely. Dirt5 isn't on GOG AFAIK..


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Mar 9, 2021)

d


lexluthermiester said:


> Epic very likely. Dirt5 isn't on GOG AFAIK..


dirt 5 is not on epic its only on steam and the microsoft store so i dont understand how he got it for 3 dollars


----------



## Rahnak (Mar 9, 2021)

Finished the Dragon Quest XI demo last weekend after almost 10 hours. Definitely the longest demo I've ever played. On to the full thing now and it's pretty good so far. One of my biggest gaming regrets is not finishing DQ VIII when I played it on the PS2.



Isaac` said:


> dirt 5 is not on epic its only on steam and the microsoft store so i dont understand how he got it for 3 dollars


Discount coupled with regional pricing.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Mar 9, 2021)

Rahnak said:


> Finished the Dragon Quest XI demo last weekend after almost 10 hours. Definitely the longest demo I've ever played. On to the full thing now and it's pretty good so far. One of my biggest gaming regrets is not finishing DQ VIII when I played it on the PS2.
> 
> 
> Discount coupled with regional pricing.


I've checked steam db so no


----------



## Rahnak (Mar 9, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> I've checked steam db so no


Yes. $3 on steamdb:


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 9, 2021)

ShurikN said:


> Man, I've played Outriders demo the past two days and I don't remember when was the last time I've seen a new game this dated.
> Gameplay looks to be like a less fun Gears, visuals are nothing to write home about, performance is meh, and in the span of 3 hrs the game froze and crashed three times. Characters are your run of the mill soldiers, and the story isn't gonna be it's selling point that's for sure.
> AND THE CUTSCENE CAMERA SHAKE.... oh my God the camera shake. Who thought this was a good idea baffles me.
> I really gotta see how all the gameplay systems expand as you play more cause I like the fact it's not a live service game, and it has loot and classes and stuff, but atm it looks to be a solid $15 game.
> ...



Maybe I'm strange, but the first thing that struck me when I hit their homepage was this





Popular fashion heads. Instagram looks. Pass... Its almost a disease, everything is starting to look the same. You could paste any head from any big publisher game of the last two years onto this for a perfect copy. Once you see it.... can't unsee it.

The left guy is preparing his manly BBQ, the right one is coming to visit, tonight. They'll make selfies of their meat 


There is more

Some hints of Destiny?

It all looks remarkably soulless and generic. Gosh, a heavy eyeshadow alt-girl... and another one that could be a man.





Put this next to Battlefield posters... or Apex legends... or Mass Effect: A, etc. etc . etc.

Maybe the punchline of 2021 is going to be 'Did you just assume my artistic direction'?

Creativity zero, blegh.


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 9, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> where on earth did you get it for 3 dollars??


As others have pointed out, it's down to local pricing and Argentina is one of the cheapest Steam markets. Same with Ubisoft now that they have introduced local pricing.
I bought the Splinter Cell collection on Ubi for around $2, but I only take advantage of these really cheap deals when the prices are rock bottom because although you pay in local currency, by the time it reaches the card it's converted to US$ and attracts around 65% in punitive taxes.


----------



## Sithaer (Mar 9, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> As others have pointed out, it's down to local pricing and Argentina is one of the cheapest Steam markets. Same with Ubisoft now that they have introduced local pricing.
> I bought the Splinter Cell collection on Ubi for around $2, but I only take advantage of these really cheap deals when the prices are rock bottom because although you pay in local currency, by the time it reaches the card it's converted to US$ and attracts around 65% in punitive taxes.



Hate it how I'm not exactly from a wealthy EU country yet I have to pay the generic EU price.
No wonder the shady workarounds were so popular here, maybe still is idk I'm not following those just heard it from my bro.

Dirt 5 is 55 Euro for me at the moment on Steam.



Vayra86 said:


> Maybe I'm strange, but the first thing that struck me when I hit their homepage was this
> 
> View attachment 191661
> 
> ...



If only that was the biggest issue with game I wouldn't even care.
Played it for another few hours with the Demo since there was a patch, also started a new char/class thats better than my first one.

I pretty much have to play on Low+High textures if I want to avoid bad performance issues and even then there are weird drops, game definitely doesn't look that good to warrant this.
It has some decent game mechanics ideas like the gear mod system but the rest is rather generic.

Idk maybe when its on sale later the year I might get it or when I can buy a new GPU cause playing like this is kinda meh + I imagine it would be even worse at end game with more stuff going on.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 9, 2021)

Rage 2 it was free on epic a while ago. also still playing FO4VR, skyrim VR, No mans sky VR, and intermitant bio shocks which ever i fancy wish thay did it in VR.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 9, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> Replaying Ryse Son of Rome after idk a few years, last time I played it I had a i3+950 that struggled on higher settings.
> View attachment 191587
> View attachment 191588
> View attachment 191589
> ...



That game handily puts all RTX content to shame. Look at it!

Tell me again we need to brute force that instead... I'm just not buying it. The lighting of everything looks just right. Reflections work, and its balanced out with the viewport instead of being an overinflated oversaturated high contrast fake HDR image.


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 9, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> Hate it how I'm not exactly from a wealthy EU country yet I have to pay the generic EU price.
> No wonder the shady workarounds were so popular here, maybe still is idk I'm not following those just heard it from my bro.
> 
> Dirt 5 is 55 Euro for me at the moment on Steam.
> ...


I'm really not sure which algorithms they use for regional pricing and yes, I would be a tad miffed at having to pay over $50 when others are paying a fraction of that.
Check out SteamDB for Dirt 5 as an example.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 9, 2021)

i grabbed this last week for $19.99 

Remastered. plays real nice on a 3090, & you can actually use 23Gb's of Vram buffer if you enable texture caching


----------



## VulkanBros (Mar 9, 2021)

Metro ?


----------



## sepheronx (Mar 9, 2021)

VulkanBros said:


> Metro ?


Crappy American propaganda known as CoD.


----------



## ne6togadno (Mar 9, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> That game handily puts all RTX content to shame. Look at it!
> 
> Tell me again we need to brute force that instead... I'm just not buying it. The lighting of everything looks just right. Reflections work, and its balanced out with the viewport instead of being an overinflated oversaturated high contrast fake HDR image.


iirc it was cryengine 3.0 or 3.5 demo game. at some point son of rome assets ware given away with humble bundle for cry engine


----------



## Sithaer (Mar 9, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> That game handily puts all RTX content to shame. Look at it!
> 
> Tell me again we need to brute force that instead... I'm just not buying it. The lighting of everything looks just right. Reflections work, and its balanced out with the viewport instead of being an overinflated oversaturated high contrast fake HDR image.



Yea and considering that its like a 6+ years old game on the PC.
I'm also using TAA so it could look better actually, could play with 1.5x Supersampling and no TAA but that tanks my FPS down to 40+ so rather not.  _'looks good tho' _

I remember that when it was new and I first played it I was quite impressed even on lower settings.



Splinterdog said:


> I'm really not sure which algorithms they use for regional pricing and yes, I would be a tad miffed at having to pay over $50 when others are paying a fraction of that.
> Check out SteamDB for Dirt 5 as an example.



Well its just how it is, thats why I'm trying to only buy games when they are on sale or coupon+sale on EPIC.
At most I allow myself 1-2 full priced games/year.

Supposedly ppl just 'faked' their location on Steam and thats how they bought stuff for cheaper but they changed that. _'well the easy way'_
Probably still possible through VPN and whatnot but eh, I'm not risking a 16 years old account for that.
Rather wait for sales or buy somewhere else where its cheaper.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 9, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> Crappy American propaganda known as CoD.


----------



## Frick (Mar 9, 2021)

xtreemchaos said:


> Rage 2 it was free on epic a while ago. also still playing FO4VR, skyrim VR, No mans sky VR, and intermitant bio shocks which ever i fancy wish thay did it in VR.



How is Skyrim and Fallout 4 in VR? I got a Windows Mixed Reality hesdset for really cheap and have been looking for stuff to try out...


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 9, 2021)

there really good in VR , ive got loads of mods installed in both games, its like being in the game in VR much more fun skyrim vr is stunning to see. id deff give the thumbs up on both buddy.


----------



## sepheronx (Mar 9, 2021)

Been playing Sunless Sea since I got it for free.

It is a good game.  Very challenging of course.


----------



## Cvrk (Mar 9, 2021)

@Isaac` my apologies. I now realize what game you are talking about. NO. Dirt 5 was never ever at the price of 3 EUR. Dirt 1.0 and 2.0 and Dirt 3 and maybe Dirt 4 was at these prices, more or less. I have both all of them at similar 3-5 EUR prices. Dirt 5 is brand new and it was never discounted. .....I do not own Dirt 5 


That being said I have been playing this game, that looks like Lord of the rings and it has a bird in it too... it's pretty good


----------



## Drone (Mar 9, 2021)

40 hours and counting of Sonic Wildfire… I mean Sonic and the Secret Rings





















My reflexes are back.


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 9, 2021)

Chip's Challenge (the original) on Windows 3.11 in DOSBox Portable.
Bummer!


----------



## Calmmo (Mar 9, 2021)

Back to P5S, had to disable SMT to make it stop crashing but at least it works now.


----------



## Susquehannock (Mar 9, 2021)

Been playing Microsoft Pinball 1998 on the Win98/voodoo4 rig today. Always loved pinball. Darn shame last two real ones near me have disappeared. Used to love Haunted House with the small upper attic field and reverse board in the cellar. Played real version of 'Spirit of '76' in a retro arcade couple months back. Nostalgia big time.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Mar 9, 2021)

Susquehannock said:


> Been playing Microsoft Pinball 1998 on the Win98/voodoo4 rig today. Always loved pinball. Darn shame last two real ones near me have disappeared. Used to love Haunted House with the small upper attic field and reverse board in the cellar. Played real version of 'Spitir of '76' in a retro arcade couple months back. Nostalgia big time.
> 
> 
> View attachment 191746View attachment 191747


i legit NEVER knew there was a voodoo 4


----------



## Susquehannock (Mar 9, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> i legit NEVER knew there was a voodoo 4


Not surprising. Voodoo 4 4500 may be least known of the voodoo line. Came out in late year 2000. Vastly superior GeForce2 GTS was released roughly six months prior. I own both still.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 10, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> i legit NEVER knew there was a voodoo 4


There was also Voodoo 5-5000.








						Voodoo 5 - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 10, 2021)

mouacyk said:


> View attachment 189256
> View attachment 189257




What is this game? looks interesting


----------



## mouacyk (Mar 10, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> What is this game? looks interesting


Diablo 2 Resurrected!


----------



## Udyr (Mar 10, 2021)

Age of Empires 2: Definitive Edition


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 11, 2021)

Back to Mad Max which I've really got into now and it's great looking too with incredible engine sounds!


----------



## Susquehannock (Mar 11, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Back to Mad Max which I've really got into now and it's great looking too with incredible engine sounds!
> View attachment 191895
> 
> View attachment 191896


Right on. Have you found the GMC V-12 yet? I did, walked off to do a mission, it was stolen and haven't been able to find it since. 

The real one in the Fury Road film was supposed to be used more but they blew the engine revving it too high early in shooting. No surprise there. Not known for their durability. Here is one of the actual builder's cars if you want to see & hear a real one running.


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 11, 2021)

Susquehannock said:


> Right on. Have you found the GMC V-12 yet? I did, walked off to do a mission, it was stolen and haven't been able to find it since.
> 
> The real one in the Fury Road film was supposed to be used more but they blew the engine revving it too high early in shooting. No surprise there. Not known for their durability. Here is one of the actual builder's cars if you want to see & hear a real one running.
> 
> ...


No I haven't yet, but if I do, I'll be sure to keep an eye on it. You just can't trust the scroats!


----------



## metalfiber (Mar 12, 2021)

Play'n Yakuza Like a Dragon. This is my first real foray in the Yakuza series. I started one but i ain't going back to the 90s and read a whole JRPG again and i also avoid sidescrollers too...aka, burnout. This one is mostly in english with some text which is accepticle to me. It does bring back good memories those old JRPGs none the less. 





If it's JRPG then it's got to be quirky...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 12, 2021)

What the hell is with the dudes in diapers? That's just messed up...


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 12, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> What the hell is with the dudes in diapers? That's just messed up...


It's a callback to Yakuza 2:


----------



## metalfiber (Mar 12, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> What the hell is with the dudes in diapers? That's just messed up...


Google that and it will mess you up.


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 12, 2021)

metalfiber said:


> Google that and it will mess you up.


I just did and now severely regret it


----------



## Khonjel (Mar 12, 2021)

Completed Shadow of Mordor. Although I liked the nemesis system, games without good stories are just not my thing. Was thinking of getting Shadow of War currently on sale but meh I'll pass.

Downloading Dragon's Dogma Dark Arisen currently. Let's hope it has a good story although looking online it's not favorable in that regard. I just bought it in a whim on a sale.


----------



## kapone32 (Mar 12, 2021)

Khonjel said:


> Completed Shadow of Mordor. Although I liked the nemesis system, games without good stories are just not my thing. Was thinking of getting Shadow of War currently on sale but meh I'll pass.
> 
> Downloading Dragon's Dogma Dark Arisen currently. Let's hope it has a good story although looking online it's not favorable in that regard. I just bought it in a whim on a sale.


if you want story KOA re reckoning or even Dragon Age is pretty good.


----------



## dirtyferret (Mar 12, 2021)

I just started playing SWTOR again (I played at launch and then some after the second expansion) and I forgot how good the Bioware class stories are in the game...and how bad they have been in their other recent games.


----------



## Khonjel (Mar 12, 2021)

kapone32 said:


> if you want story KOA re reckoning or even Dragon Age is pretty good.


Didn't know about KoA. Will look into it thanks. As for DA, the first ones are quite old and from my research the control is not to my liking. I have DA: I but stopped playing it cause the missions kinda felt too grind-festy. Maybe I'll finish it later.


----------



## dirtyferret (Mar 12, 2021)

Khonjel said:


> I have DA: I but stopped playing it cause the missions kinda felt too grind-festy. Maybe I'll finish it later.


I recommend DA:I DLC, they are better than the main game and tackle the issue of the "grind-fest" particularly the last two but even jaws of hakkon is a better zone than anything in the main game.


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 12, 2021)

metalfiber said:


> Google that and it will mess you up.


----------



## metalfiber (Mar 12, 2021)

I'm glad i didn't Google it.  ...My Dad told me a long time ago "If you can imagine it then it's there already and even stuff you can't imagine".


----------



## metalfiber (Mar 12, 2021)

nickmonners said:


> Think about CyberPunk.


I'd wait till the update. While it's mostly for the PS4 they'll be a number of fixes for the PS5 and PC. I'm waiting to get a PS5 when God Of War Ragnarok comes out. I did notice that Immortals Fenyx Rising is on the PS5 as is Assassin's Creed Valhalla...both of those was better than CyberPunk imho.


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 13, 2021)

Very impressed with how Shadow of the Tomb Raider looks with all the upgrades I've done recently.
Here's Lara in a typically pensive/concerned mood.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 13, 2021)

metalfiber said:


> Google that and it will mess you up.


No, thank you. I pass on that invitation...


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Mar 13, 2021)

Still making my way through ancient Greece in Assassin's Creed: Odyssey.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 13, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Very impressed with how Shadow of the Tomb Raider looks with all the upgrades I've done recently.
> Here's Lara in a typically pensive/concerned mood.
> View attachment 192190



im playing these games again too, good stuff.  are you using any mods or just cranking up settings to max in-game? i'm doing the latter


----------



## 64K (Mar 13, 2021)

Right now I am playing Wolfenstein 3D and it's kicking my ass. I'm on the last episode and determined not to quit this time.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Mar 13, 2021)

64K said:


> Right now I am playing Wolfenstein 3D and it's kicking my ass. I'm on the last episode and determined not to quit this time.


Like the original Far Cry was kicking my ass back in December, 2013, but I didn't give up. I finished it in a single month, but after it was over, I stopped being interested. That's why I never played it again after 2013, despite I just started in 2013.


----------



## 64K (Mar 13, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> Like the original Far Cry was kicking my ass back in December, 2013, but I didn't give up. I finished it in a single month, but after it was over, I stopped being interested. That's why I never played it again after 2013, despite I just started in 2013.


The first Far Cry was hard for me of all of the Far Cry series but imo it was the best. it was a lot of fun.


----------



## InhaleOblivion (Mar 13, 2021)

Outriders Demo, Warframe, and Diablo 3 on Ubuntu through Lutris.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 13, 2021)

InhaleOblivion 2.0 said:


> Outriders Demo, Warframe, and Diablo 3 on Ubuntu through Lutris.



I just finished the Outriders demo yesterday, it was ok, but it wasn't for me. I'd give it a 6/10, maybe 7/10. I don't know, just wasn't for me.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 13, 2021)

Khonjel said:


> Completed Shadow of Mordor. Although I liked the nemesis system, games without good stories are just not my thing. Was thinking of getting Shadow of War currently on sale but meh I'll pass.
> 
> Downloading Dragon's Dogma Dark Arisen currently. Let's hope it has a good story although looking online it's not favorable in that regard. I just bought it in a whim on a sale.



Nope. Dogma is a Kingdom amalur reckoning meets final fantasy meets nonsensical plot.


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 14, 2021)

Finished Ghost of Tsushima, ended up with red armor dye. It's a good game but it was a classic case of Act I > Act II > Act III.

Started Judgement - got sucked in for a couple of hours only to realize that remaster is heading to PS5. I'm in third chapter now (about 15 hours in) and still wonder if I should continue my playthrough on PS4 slim or just ditch it and do it at 60 fps on PS5 at some point:








Looks like they adjusted their color pallet, high contrast look gets replaced by something much more realistic and yeah - it's no longer sub 30 fps but "solid 60" instead.


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 15, 2021)

For superlative quality screenshots, Shadow of the Tomb Raider leads the pack imho. Here, Lara meets the neighbours.




Mad Max isn't far behind and last night I watched Fury Road - what a film!


----------



## basco (Mar 15, 2021)

if ya like mad max then rage2 maybe. 
i honestly did not think to have so much fun with rage2 and the same with madmax-very underrated games


----------



## ne6togadno (Mar 15, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> For superlative quality screenshots, Shadow of the Tomb Raider leads the pack imho. Here, Lara meets the neighbours.
> View attachment 192486


gee, that look on her face!
neighbor's girl is definitely envying


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 15, 2021)

ne6togadno said:


> gee, that look on her face!
> neighbor's girl is definitely envying


I always had a problem rationalising Lara's facial expressions in Shadow. Most of the time she has this concerned sisterly look and the next minute she's hacking people to death. I'd rather she was one or the other and stayed like that - preferably a tough bitch all of the time.


basco said:


> if ya like mad max then rage2 maybe.
> i honestly did not think to have so much fun with rage2 and the same with madmax-very underrated games
> 
> View attachment 192494 View attachment 192495 View attachment 192496
> ...


Rage is indeed a great looking game, but Max has more of a hook for me.


----------



## ne6togadno (Mar 15, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I always had a problem rationalising Lara's facial expressions in Shadow. Most of the time she has this concerned sisterly look and the next minute she's hacking people to death. I'd rather she was one or the other and stayed like that - preferably a tough bitch all of the time.


god. i have to work on my english.
with "that look of her face" i've meant the face of the neighbor's girl but it turns out i've said exactly opposite  
back to english for newbies 

edit: have to agree on lara's facial animations. it looks like game producers have let animation team to do whatever they like w/o briefing them about the story of the game.


----------



## Cvrk (Mar 15, 2021)

nickmonners said:


> And also Shadow of the Legend nice game.


I used to be impressed by how Oddysey looked.

Not anymore.

Ubisoft has outdone themselves one more time. This just might be the video game in history that has the very best HDR implementation. Nothing else never came anywhere close. 
Thank you @rtwjunkie - you were the one that convinced me.

*Assassins' Creed Valhalla* is the game I should have bought back in November. But the Cyberpunk sht hype was too big. 
I almost...regret nothing, cuz the performance at launch was not that great, and now it's probably the best-optimized game of 2020-2021. This thing looks like nothing else and runs incredibly smooth. 
Valhalla does not know how to drop frames, it just runs fantastic.

I can't go back playing AC games like before....if we all remember AC 3 with Connor (the indian). Some say Valhalla doesn't not feel like the Creed.  It's a different thing, and it's VERY GOOD! 

How amazing these games have grown over the years. And to think I almost missed out on it, mainly cuz all of the haters.
Looking forward more than ver to the next AC. I am convinced Ubisoft just keeps making these games better and better.


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 16, 2021)

I can see Stranded Deep being very addictive.
You need to build a hut before you can save for the first time.
This took me a while, but once you get the hang of it you just keep on scavenging stuff. Also, the game looks great and feels like you're on an island in the middle of the ocean.
If you like crabs, you'll be ok.


----------



## SN2716057 (Mar 16, 2021)

I'll pass on carbs, lobster though


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 16, 2021)

The crabs made me ill, but the sunset was very nice!


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 17, 2021)

OK. Valheim has a certain kind of magic to it.

I'm going to lose some time in this game I think. Nice. Survival, but not clunky as hell... and some neat little features too.

Such as discovering you really can use a chimney on your hut


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Mar 17, 2021)

Been captured in VR lately -- BONEWORKS and Half-Life Alyx are amongst the most fun games I've played


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 17, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Very impressed with how Shadow of the Tomb Raider looks with all the upgrades I've done recently.
> Here's Lara in a typically pensive/concerned mood.
> View attachment 192190


I should replay all those three. I had a GTX 980 when I finished those, now I could run Rise and Shadow with maxed out graphics without any hiccups.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Mar 17, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> OK. Valheim has a certain kind of magic to it.
> 
> I'm going to lose some time in this game I think. Nice. Survival, but not clunky as hell... and some neat little features too.
> 
> ...


you never listen to me! Damn wannabe-Viking!  



Meanwhile back at the ranch:  Surviving Mars is/was free on EpicGL, been giving that a try recently, even bought the terraforming dlc.. a green mars? whuddathunk.


----------



## SN2716057 (Mar 18, 2021)

I too had to learn the hard way but now..









I play with 2 mods (1st person view, and better UI).


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 18, 2021)

Tony Hawk 3 on PS2 with my friend


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 20, 2021)

Now that I have the collection complete, a little bit of all of them


----------



## Calmmo (Mar 20, 2021)

I've been playing Bravely Default 2 this whole week, pretty entertaining so far, as long as you're willing to do a bit of grinding.


----------



## 64K (Mar 20, 2021)

Finishing up the first Call of Juarez and I rate it as a ......meh. I will start Monkey Island 2: LeChuck's Revenge next. It's a Point and Click Adventure game from 1991. I doubt this makes sense to most gamers but I like the old games as well as the newer ones and the graphics don't bother me on the older games. Probably because the first gaming system I owned was the Atari 2600 console in 1980 and later on a Commodore 64 in 1985. We've come a long, long way since those days.


----------



## Sithaer (Mar 21, 2021)

64K said:


> Finishing up the first Call of Juarez and I rate it as a ......meh. I will start Monkey Island 2: LeChuck's Revenge next. It's a Point and Click Adventure game from 1991. I doubt this makes sense to most gamers but I like the old games as well as the newer ones and the graphics don't bother me on the older games. Probably because the first gaming system I owned was the Atari 2600 console in 1980 and later on a Commodore 64 in 1985. We've come a long, long way since those days.



I only played Call of Juarez Gunslinger and that was a really fun 'non serious' game imo.

As for what I'm playing/doing:

After finishing Ryse Son of Rome I went back to Borderlands 3 to start a new char _'Zane' _from scratch and this char wont be getting any twinking from my other chars/bank.
Also just passed 1+month playtime with the game since the relase, totally did not notice that.

New content/update was delayed till April 8 so at least this will keep me busy + waiting for the next D3 season that should start early April or so.

Also gonna try some new online ARPG next week when it launches, see if its any good for maybe as a side game to play.
Magic Legends.


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 21, 2021)

Since I now have the complete TR set, I'm giving Angel of Darkness another go and although it has mouse control, it's actually out of control so I disabled it.
Either way, Lara isn't easy to control in this game and I'm wondering how much staying power I've got to stick with it. A noble effort either way, but screwed by 2003 deadlines apparently.


----------



## Cvrk (Mar 21, 2021)

I finished it.

I am a fool and my emotions get the better of me (as do we all). I played all AC games and each time it get's better and better. Yet when the_ new one_ gets announced, i'd be the first to say that it will probably such - just prove myself wrong over and over again.

I don't see competitive esports players here. Most of you constantly post about all sorts of games old & new, and you all play like me for the fun and story.
Above being said, do not miss out on *Assassin's Creed Valhalla*.

* Done with taste and carefully pasted together. You won't find a valley or a hilltop that looks the same and things to do are everywhere. Traveling the land is always rewarding.

* Open world done very right. In fact.... i can't remember a better one

* More history more than ever; from real-like places that either existed or still exist to side questing inspired by folklore - legends - or actual real history

* You get only the main quests. All other things on the side are activities. If you hear someone talking out loud, a little girl calling for her mother, 2 people crying next to a burning house, a drunk man angry screaming in the streets, everything that is out of the ordinary - that is a "side quest" and activity.

* Play it as you wish. You got 3 levels of difficulties. I started at easy and after about 30 hours maybe i changed it to medium.

* Skills for lazy players, or for normal people - that are not used to the old grinding that gamers from the 90's were customed to. The game does not punish you - you can rebuild your class an infinite amount of time. You can reallocate skills points as you wish always.
Remember when you had to start a new game just to try out a different build? That sht is gone!

* Story, story and story it doesn't stop. Just keeps giving.

* It can get repetitive and farming-like if you choose to. Nobody is forcing you to level up your settlement 100 times

* This isn't a looter-shooter. All gear is important. You will find little armor and weapons, everyone counts. And they're not easy to find.
Gone are the days when you killed a champion or boss and he dropped loot. Gear is very important in the game, those who find it cherish it!

* It looks good and it's very very well optimized. It will reward you visually so much. This game is beautiful! If you can play it on a TV with a controller. The farther you are from the screen the better.
I played it next to my monitor and i see too many graphical imperfections. I tried it on the TV and it was amazing looking 

* The main story takes itself more seriously, mainly cuz i guess it has much more history in it - for people like me that's a bonus.


----------



## Sithaer (Mar 21, 2021)

Since I see AC games posted here quite often I have a general question regarding the games.

I did not play AC games except for AC Black Flag and even that I did not finish _'I will get to it one day..'._
Back in the days when the first game was new I did not really like it so I pretty much skipped all of the games after that.

Question is, does the games connect at any point like do I have to play them in a certain order or it doesn't really matter?
I have some of the older ones+Black Flag/Unity/Syndicate since those were free but sometimes I see Origins and Ody on sale and I was considering buying them.

I'm just wondering cause if I do decide to play most of the AC games then thats a lot of gametime, maybe by the time I get to Valhalla the GPU prices won't be as bad as now. 
Not that I don't have enough backlog games already but adding AC to the list would definitely give me enough games to play this whole year.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 21, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> Since I see AC games posted here quite often I have a general question regarding the games.
> 
> I did not play AC games except for AC Black Flag and even that I did not finish _'I will get to it one day..'._
> Back in the days when the first game was new I did not really like it so I pretty much skipped all of the games after that.
> ...



the story is all over the place at this point, i would say most games are stand alone actually. as long as you know the core game from the first AC... the animus how it works, etc.  watch a 5 min story recap on assassins creed 1, thats all you need to do really.


----------



## Cvrk (Mar 21, 2021)

@Sithaer  the prices are the problem...but not really. the prices are like this because there no gpu's. it will get much more worses for phones, TV's etc etc

It does not matter what order you play it in. You can play ANY AC games. All of them are connected. But they're in such way that you can play anything.
AC games are only connected to the out of Annymus story - 99% you are inside the Annymus, playing the life and events of that period of time/character - and they are all the same.

I will never go back. NEVER!
I lied before when I said that i played all AC games, i did not. Unity is the one i did not play. Everything else is a waste of time, the character movement, fighting, environment/ cities nature
The old way the quests were set up, go there-do this-come back.  It's just bad gaming. The graphics look horrible. The mechanics are very old and thus very limited things what you can or more exactly what you can't do.

-----------------
Everything changed with Origins. I do not recommend Origins. I strongly do not recommend it.
Origins bring this new form of gaming/mechanics/graphics. Even so - Origins was preparation for Oddysey.

_Oddysey _is where I would start. Oddysey comes together very well. Graphics are what we call a good-looking games, fighting is done right and the story is very very good.

_Valhalla _is in a league of it's own. There is no picture (like I post) or YB videos that can convince you how good it looks.  And it runs better, it really does because they dropped the texture resolution. - it does not matter, it really does not, cuz the colors are more real to life and they did wonders with the lighting.
The world is more alive. And finally, they dumped the "side quest" system and now it's all fluid. Walk-in this world and find things to do


Still. I really have to say that the story in Oddysey was much more emotional. It really was. If you are a romantic type, Odyssey is all about the feels. Ancient Greece was all about the first years of phylosofi, poetry and fine wine. The weather was warm, there is a tropical warm sun. everyone ios tanned and almost naked - you have so many quests that actually involve hooking people up or getting loved ones together -it's an era of a legend. Cuz there is not much int the real history that is from back then. So much and legend is all w have to go on.... *Cassandra *is a mercenary but a loving person non less.
*Eivor *is a vikingr. It will smash your head with an hammer/axe. They are here to survive and conquer. Not much romanticism...and everything is either very cold or weat...or cold and weat at the same time. Eivor's voice is exactly how a viking woman would have sounded like....seriously the voice acting is amazing!


----------



## Sithaer (Mar 21, 2021)

Thanks for the replies!

Graphics are not much of an issue for me, at least I don't find the older AC games too bad on my eyes graphics wise. _'I did finish Witcher 1 not long ago after all and that was older' _
Game mechanics is what I care more about and to be honest I'm more interested in picking up the serie where I left it.

So in short, got back and finish Black Flag cause that was pretty good and then pick up Unity/Syndicate and then the rest.
Origins I was interested in cause I do like the Egyptian theme same with the Greek theme in Ody.

The grindy/farming aspect of the games don't bother me as I grew up playing ARPGs and MMOs.

I had my eyes on the AC games for a while just wasn't sure if I can play them randomly but then I guess I can skip the first games if they aint neccesary.
I am somewhat familiar with the core and the anymus system so thats fine.

_And yea I am a hopeless romantic actually, theres a reason why I keep replaying Mass Effect serie. _


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 21, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> 
> Graphics are not much of an issue for me, at least I don't find the older AC games too bad on my eyes graphics wise. _'I did finish Witcher 1 not long ago after all and that was older' _
> Game mechanics is what I care more about and to be honest I'm more interested in picking up the serie where I left it.
> ...



if it becomes too grindy you can always do something like cheatengine to get infinite money or something. not sure, i don't have time for grinding like i did when i was younger. so when i get around to playing it i intend to use a couple cheats like that. not at first, but just when it starts to get too grindy. i enjoyed cheat codes as a kid, i remember using gameshark on playstation 1. good times. lol  purists can stick their noses up at me all they want. gaming is fun and we all enjoy it different ways.


----------



## Sithaer (Mar 21, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> if it becomes too grindy you can always do something like cheatengine to get infinite money or something. not sure, i don't have time for grinding like i did when i was younger. so when i get around to playing it i intend to use a couple cheats like that. not at first, but just when it starts to get too grindy. i enjoyed cheat codes as a kid, i remember using gameshark on playstation 1. good times. lol  purists can stick their noses up at me all they want. gaming is fun and we all enjoy it different ways.



Nah I don't like to use such things, last time I used any type of cheat was back in the IDDQD/IDKFA DOOM days as a kid and the infinite time cheat in Carmageddon 2.
I don't want to max out everything in the game but farming just to be strong enough to do the given content in the game is all cool with me. _'like all of my chars in BL 3 can destroy end game content currently'
Atm I have a lot of time to play actually, this year looks to be just as bad as the previous one so I'm sticking with my home part time job which leaves me a lot of free time to do whatever._

But yea you are right as long as its a singleplayer game everyone is free to do whatever they want and find fun. 

Anyway I don't want to derail the topic further so thanks again for the replies, I guess I will pick up the AC games to my liking somewhat later the year when I'm done with other games.

_On a side note:
@Chloe Price 
Did yo see the new LiS game trailer, that really surprised me cause I wasn't expecting it but at least +1 game to look forward to this year.
Nice cause theres barely anything new I'm interested in this year._


----------



## Cvrk (Mar 22, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> _And yea I am a hopeless romantic actually, theres a reason why I keep replaying Mass Effect serie. _



Ashley Williams 4 da win, right?!
Next month the remake is coming. YES we will all play it. I feel like i em so hyped by this like I was for Cyberpunk. 
Still, as the games are all 3 of them together will be as playing 1 single new AC title in hours-time speaking.


----------



## Sithaer (Mar 22, 2021)

Cvrk said:


> Ashley Williams 4 da win, right?!
> Next month the remake is coming. YES we will all play it. I feel like i em so hyped by this like I was for Cyberpunk.
> Still, as the games are all 3 of them together will be as playing 1 single new AC title in hours-time speaking.
> 
> View attachment 193393



Yeah thats one game I'm looking forward to even tho I've already played the whole ME serie 2 times. _'Male and fem Shep playthrough'_
I think it was around 100 hours when I last played it, the 3 games in total.

I'm more of a Liara person, but in the remaster I might give Ashley a chance. _'until I go for Tali that is.'_


----------



## Susquehannock (Mar 22, 2021)

Mad Max does resonate with me since I am old enough to have seen the originals in theater. Absolutely ground breaking at the time. Dinki Di anyone?

The game is on sale for $4.99 over at GOG right now.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 22, 2021)

Susquehannock said:


> Mad Max does resonate with me since I am old enough to have seen the originals in theater. Absolutely ground breaking at the time. Dinki Di anyone?
> 
> The game is on sale for $4.99 over at GOG right now.
> 
> ...



great price for 5 bucks. i paid 12 for the base game a long time ago, was really well polished and optimized game. i liked it. wouldnt pay 60 for it, but for 12 bucks i liked it.


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 23, 2021)

Lol wut?


----------



## StartofEnding (Mar 24, 2021)

I am currently playing 
Magic: Legends
Escape from Tarkov
Total War: Troy


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 24, 2021)

Finished Resident Evil Revelations finally. All I had to do was to kill the final boss, I was just stuck on that. Love that game!

I'll start Revelations 2 soon.


----------



## QuietBob (Mar 24, 2021)

Doom, the original 1993 game:


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 24, 2021)

QuietBob said:


> Doom, the original 1993 game:
> 
> View attachment 193720


Doom isn't bad but it's just soooooo overrated...  I prefer Wolfenstein 3D.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 24, 2021)

Cvrk said:


> I lied before when I said that i played all AC games, i did not. Unity is the one i did not play. Everything else is a waste of time, the character movement, fighting, environment/ cities nature
> The old way the quests were set up, go there-do this-come back.  It's just bad gaming. The graphics look horrible. The mechanics are very old and thus very limited things what you can or more exactly what you can't do.


At this point, Unity performance is pretty good. Story and gameplay mechanics are both pretty good as well. I very much recommend it. Traversing the roofs of 18th century Paris is amazing. The crowds are dynamic and blending in is very useful as well.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 24, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> Since I see AC games posted here quite often I have a general question regarding the games.
> 
> I did not play AC games except for AC Black Flag and even that I did not finish _'I will get to it one day..'._
> Back in the days when the first game was new I did not really like it so I pretty much skipped all of the games after that.
> ...



To be honest, I played AC since part 1 (on PS3) and back in the day that game really presented an utterly AWESOME story that could really go super deep and be interesting the whole way through. But somehow this turned into a marketing dream where every installment is just another time frame with random events that are somehow related. Another part of the reality is probably that the first installment was... well, pretty critical of religion. Basically, you could say they shat all over it - albeit implictly. Town criers, the motivation of your enemies and how they express it, everything can be connected to it in some way, its an overarching theme and its also integral to the story itself. It gives the game a soul that perhaps only the next sequel somewhat preserved, but only because of its main character being a well crafted personality, it carries the parts that are missing otherwise coming from part 1.

Play the first one, really. Its slower, but many little details are done so incredibly well, the pace is never a drag. Just look around and enjoy things. Even back then it looked the part but the attention to detail was arguably higher. This slowly devolves into repetitive crap and everything slowly turns into a map marker as the sequels progress. But in the first one, most of it isn't actual gameplay, its just there. The city's alive without being there just for you. The first game isn't chock full of side quests either. Every thing in the city is there just to support the big assassination missions really, and screw around with random mechanics. There is no farm, there is barely any progression tree and collectibles are scarce. Its GTA on foot, sandbox fun with a dozen superbly crafted missions to go through.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 24, 2021)

Recently played through (finally) DOOM 2016 and then DOOM Eternal.  I really liked both games!
Now playing through (or trying to) DOOM Eternal The Ancient Gods Part 1.  It is challenging and at times frustrating, but man is it fun.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 24, 2021)

HammerON said:


> Recently played through (finally) DOOM 2016 and then DOOM Eternal.  I really liked both games!
> Now playing through (or trying to) DOOM Eternal The Ancient Gods Part 1.  It is challenging and at times frustrating, but man is it fun.


Haven't played Eternal (just tried that it runs perfectly as I have the Xbox Game Pass subscription) but the Doom 2016 was insanely good!


----------



## milewski1015 (Mar 24, 2021)

Cvrk said:


> I don't see competitive esports players here.


I usually end up playing more esports games than single player games because I'm usually gaming with friends. Valorant, League of Legends, Overwatch, Heroes of the Storm, and Civ 6 are the core of the rotation at the moment when I've got a couple buddies online. That said, I thoroughly enjoy single player games too. Most recent one I finished was Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice. Combat was a bit one-dimensional and clunky, but god damn, the visuals and audio in that game really serve to immerse you in the experience. Graphics aren't life-changing given it's a 2017 game, but look pretty damn good maxed at 1440p. The audio however is very cool. The protagonist suffers from psychosis, and all throughout the game you hear little voices (not constantly, but context-related) in response to what's happening in the game: e.g. if you're moving towards a door or something, they'll pester you "don't open it!, turn back!"; if you're struggling in combat they'll berate you, but they'll also help you too (if an enemy is out of sight they'll say "behind you!" or "watch out!" when you're about to get hit by someone you're not currently focused on). Extremely unique audio experience in my opinion. It's kinda short (only took me a little over 6 hours to finish), but the story is good ("Set in the Viking age, a broken Celtic warrior embarks on a haunting vision quest into Viking Hell to fight for the soul of her dead lover."). Currently on sale for $7.50 at GoG. 



Sithaer said:


> Question is, does the games connect at any point like do I have to play them in a certain order or it doesn't really matter?
> I have some of the older ones+Black Flag/Unity/Syndicate since those were free but sometimes I see Origins and Ody on sale and I was considering buying them.


Thank you for asking this! I'm in a similar boat. Played a bit of the original AC back on PS3 but never finished. Beat AC3 and Black Flag, but haven't played any others. Think I have Unity on uPlay from when they were giving it away for free. I always see Origins and Odyssey on sale (especially on Epic) and have always toyed with whether or not to pick them up. 



Cvrk said:


> Everything changed with Origins. I do not recommend Origins. I strongly do not recommend it.
> Origins bring this new form of gaming/mechanics/graphics. Even so - Origins was preparation for Oddysey.
> 
> _Oddysey _is where I would start. Oddysey comes together very well. Graphics are what we call a good-looking games, fighting is done right and the story is very very good.


You don't recommend Origins because Odyssey is just better? Or is there something inherently wrong with Odyssey?



Cvrk said:


> You get only the main quests. All other things on the side are activities. If you hear someone talking out loud, a little girl calling for her mother, 2 people crying next to a burning house, a drunk man angry screaming in the streets, everything that is out of the ordinary - that is a "side quest" and activity.


This sounds pretty cool.


----------



## windwhirl (Mar 24, 2021)

Slowly wrapping up the achievements in Serious Sam 4.

And then I get a notification that Serious Sam 2 is getting an update with new content, almost 16 years after its debut.









						Serious Sam 2 - Wait, what?! Serious Sam 2 Update 2.090 is Live! - Steam News
					

Bet you didn't see this one coming.




					store.steampowered.com
				




A shame it doesn't have achievements, but I'm gonna play it anyways..


----------



## Sithaer (Mar 25, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> To be honest, I played AC since part 1 (on PS3) and back in the day that game really presented an utterly AWESOME story that could really go super deep and be interesting the whole way through. But somehow this turned into a marketing dream where every installment is just another time frame with random events that are somehow related. Another part of the reality is probably that the first installment was... well, pretty critical of religion. Basically, you could say they shat all over it - albeit implictly. Town criers, the motivation of your enemies and how they express it, everything can be connected to it in some way, its an overarching theme and its also integral to the story itself. It gives the game a soul that perhaps only the next sequel somewhat preserved, but only because of its main character being a well crafted personality, it carries the parts that are missing otherwise coming from part 1.
> 
> Play the first one, really. Its slower, but many little details are done so incredibly well, the pace is never a drag. Just look around and enjoy things. Even back then it looked the part but the attention to detail was arguably higher. This slowly devolves into repetitive crap and everything slowly turns into a map marker as the sequels progress. But in the first one, most of it isn't actual gameplay, its just there. The city's alive without being there just for you. The first game isn't chock full of side quests either. Every thing in the city is there just to support the big assassination missions really, and screw around with random mechanics. There is no farm, there is barely any progression tree and collectibles are scarce. Its GTA on foot, sandbox fun with a dozen superbly crafted missions to go through.


Dunno, I tried AC 1 when I was a lot younger obviously and lacked English understanding + the map design and the horse riding all over the place just noped me out of the game.

Sure I'm more patient now and actually understand what the hell is happening in games but still. '_The firs time I tried Witcher 1 I deleted it in 1 hour, now I actually finished it and enjoyed it' _

As it is right now AC 1 director's cut is 3 Euro on GoG so I might just grab it cause you said so.



windwhirl said:


> Slowly wrapping up the achievements in Serious Sam 4.
> 
> And then I get a notification that Serious Sam 2 is getting an update with new content, almost 16 years after its debut.
> 
> ...



Man I just finished a re play of the whole serie a few months ago except 4 which was very unstable on my system. _'random crashes with no errors to desktop even after updates'_



HammerON said:


> Recently played through (finally) DOOM 2016 and then DOOM Eternal.  I really liked both games!
> Now playing through (or trying to) DOOM Eternal The Ancient Gods Part 1.  It is challenging and at times frustrating, but man is it fun.



Fan of those games, 2016 has it charm and if I really have to pick then I think its the better and more enjoyable game in overall but both are great and fun games.
2016 was gifted to me by a friend and I had Eternal pre ordered as a physical box copy.

Don't yet own the DLC but I do plan on buying it sometime this year.

Too bad that theres a pretty big performance hit betrween the 2 games, 2016 I can easily max out @ native res and not really drop any frame yet Eternal is a lot heavier to run while looking same-ish.
Especially the gore nest map thats heavy.


----------



## Cvrk (Mar 25, 2021)

milewski1015 said:


> You don't recommend Origins because Odyssey is just better? Or is there something inherently wrong with Odyssey?


Not an easy answer. 

Officially with Origins, they changed everything. 
- new graphical engine, new npc / AI, with the engine came movement (combat included), and most importantly more than ever in history. History included main quest and side stuff. Your gonna go to a place, talk to an npc do an activity that has something to do with a piece of history, a story a legend with a known historical character. 

Wrap your mind around this: AC was NEVER open world. It had big maps, but not what Skyrim calls the open world. 

Origins was the beginning of this new AC type of game, with open-world gaming. Bayek is also probably the less most interesting main character with a story that starts very strong and .... dissipates very fast to boring.
So unless you LOVE Egypt or you are a fan AC, you can skip. 
I don't love Egypt, but i had to play the AC game where the story started - the creed begging. Female empowerment: the creed was made by a woman 
--------
Oddysey was the polished version. Better graphics, better everything. Very strong story, some sort of multiplayer (at least you had something), more voice acting and much more story
Valhalla is the very much upgraded version of Oddysey. 

If you would had to choose ONLY one, go for the one that shows the Era that you feel most attracted to. 
Do you need summertime and exotic places with a romantic story go for ancient Greece 

If you like a more era with a much much darker and cold atmosphere - Valhalla is for you.


----------



## Sithaer (Mar 25, 2021)

Okay so I tried out Magic:Legends, new online ARPG or whatever its trying to be.

Damn I'm rarely this critic about games but this is a hot steaming you know what.

Yea I know its only open beta but tbh its more like an alpha version if anything, no graphics settings just presets and AA off or on but that doesn't matter cause the game actually runs worse than Cyberpunk at relase.  _'there are ppl reporting on the forums that the game actually overheats their gpus'_

Can't disable/mute the chat so you are forced to see the twitch 10 year olds spamming level madness, apparently there is a chat command I found on the forums that works as a temporary solution but why its not built in the game by default is a good question.
Don't even have an XP bar on screen, have to open the char screen for that.

Also apprently ppl who logged in with their EPIC account and bought support/cosmetics packs in the game can't claim it cause that needs an actual game account registration and after they registered they can't see nor claim their previous purchase. _'I assume this will be fixed but still, how can they relase it like that'_

Its just a total mess, had enough of it after ~1 hour of playing and that doesn't happen often with me.

Too bad cause I can see some fun in the gameplay mechanics but everything else is broken or non existant at this point.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 25, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> Damn I'm rarely this critic about games but this is a hot steaming you know what.


You can say it. Crap. Hot steaming pile of crap!


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 26, 2021)

Resurrected Tomb ATI which adds better textures to TR1 and fixes the aspect ratio at native resolution. This is on the GOG version and is as smooth as you like.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Mar 26, 2021)

I've had Lego Star Wars: The Force Awakens in my Steam library for about a year or so...but only started playing it last week, LOL. I've played most of the Lego Star Wars games, going clear back to the Nintendo Gamecube, and not one of them has failed to give me a good time with lots of laughs! While I do have the 3DS version of TFA (also hilarious), I never did play the PC version. I bought the Complete Edition of it when it was on sale on Steam (came with the season pass and a bunch of new adventures and character packs). 

Last week while playing a side quest, I kid you not, at one point I was laughing so goddamn hard I had to pause the game for a bit! Good stuff! 

I took some screenshots the other day of my two cuties getting their boogie on in the Millennium Falcon.... 



 




Also, does anyone know if The Skywalker Saga is still coming to PC?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 27, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> Also, does anyone know if The Skywalker Saga is still coming to PC?


Maybe? Have you checked GOG?


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Mar 28, 2021)

Out for a Sunday drive and missed the Dream Burger exit.





American Truck Simulator somewhere in Idaho.


----------



## windwhirl (Mar 28, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> Out for a Sunday drive and missed the Dream Burger exit.
> 
> View attachment 194210
> 
> American Truck Simulator somewhere in Idaho.


Looks pretty realistic! I couldn't tell it was simulated


----------



## metalfiber (Mar 29, 2021)

Finished my first Yakuza game Like A Dragon. I did rather like it. The game reminded me of some of the old JRPGs just as Final Fantasy did...that's good and bad but mostly good.

Now back to Immortals Fenyx Rising and the DLC Myths of the Eastern Realm. I still think that Immortals Fenyx Rising is one of the most underrated games out there. The DLC is more of the same in a new land and story. The story so far is not near the quality of the original. It's pretty dry compared to the LOL moments in the main game.











Gmr_Chick said:


> Also, does anyone know if The Skywalker Saga is still coming to PC?


I'd say the PC version would correlate with the Xbox version...









						LEGO Star Wars: The Skywalker Saga Rumors Spread Despite Lack of News
					

A lack of information regarding LEGO Star Wars: The Skywalker Saga despite its upcoming release window has some fans speculating online.




					gamerant.com


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Mar 29, 2021)

metalfiber said:


> Now back to Immortals Fenyx Rising and the DLC Myths of the Eastern Realm. I still think that Immortals Fenyx Rising is one of the most underrated games out there. The DLC is more of the same in a new land and story. The story so far is not near the quality of the original. It's pretty dry compared to the LOL moments in the main game.


I have Immortals installed and ready to go once I finish AC: Odyssey.  I've gone as far as character creation and it looks like it's going to be a great game.  Waiting for a sale to eventually pick up the DLC.


----------



## metalfiber (Mar 29, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> I have Immortals installed and ready to go once I finish AC: Odyssey.  I've gone as far as character creation and it looks like it's going to be a great game.  Waiting for a sale to eventually pick up the DLC.



It was made by the same crew that did Odyssey and the basics play the same...which is not a bad thing in my book.


----------



## 64K (Mar 29, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> Doom isn't bad but it's just soooooo overrated...  I prefer Wolfenstein 3D.



I took another stab at Wolfenstein 3D last year and finally finished it. Took me 3 tries to finish it but it really is a classic.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 29, 2021)

64K said:


> I took another stab at Wolfenstein 3D last year and finally finished it. Took me 3 tries to finish it but it really is a classic.


I could never get into the Wolfenstein series until Return To Castle Wolfenstein. That was the game that roped me into the series.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 29, 2021)

The second level's music from Wolf 3D is more than awesome!












lexluthermiester said:


> I could never get into the Wolfenstein series until Return To Castle Wolfenstein. That was the game that roped me into the series.


Return is also pretty good!


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 29, 2021)

metalfiber said:


> Finished my first Yakuza game Like A Dragon. I did rather like it. The game reminded me of some of the old JRPGs just as Final Fantasy did...that's good and bad but mostly good.
> 
> Now back to Immortals Fenyx Rising and the DLC Myths of the Eastern Realm. I still think that Immortals Fenyx Rising is one of the most underrated games out there. The DLC is more of the same in a new land and story. The story so far is not near the quality of the original. It's pretty dry compared to the LOL moments in the main game.
> 
> ...


I was on board with Immortals until I saw Ubisoft. Nah, not really in a mood for another open world.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 29, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> I was on board with Immortals until I saw Ubisoft. Nah, not really in a mood for another open world.



Strangely that's what is stopping me too, I really don't want to play another AC especially not the numbers game they've put into it now, which really isn't much of a numbers game at all.

But what I've seen from Immortals so far did look nice..



Sithaer said:


> Okay so I tried out Magic:Legends, new online ARPG or whatever its trying to be.
> 
> Damn I'm rarely this critic about games but this is a hot steaming you know what.
> 
> ...



Like you I really want that game to be something... but I think deep down I know it'll never be anything worth wasting time on 

The idea is inspring... cast big spells like you do in the card game. But the card game isn't really about big spells at all. Its about turning crap and seemingly random stuff into something useful to play a card game with.


----------



## Sithaer (Mar 29, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> Like you I really want that game to be something... but I think deep down I know it'll never be anything worth wasting time on
> 
> The idea is inspring... cast big spells like you do in the card game. But the card game isn't really about big spells at all. Its about turning crap and seemingly random stuff into something useful to play a card game with.



I'm not familiar with the original card game cause I don't really like those games. _'don't like playing cards irl either'_

I just saw some gameplay and trailers on a channel I follow and I was interested, idk it looked fun in a way.
Oh well it was worth a try, every now and then I will check on it and see if its getting better or not. _'I have my doubts obviously'_


----------



## denixius (Mar 30, 2021)

I finished, Gothic 1 again. Yes.

I have to admit, Gothic 1 has been an incredibly challenging adventure for me. Frankly, it took me almost a few hours to get used to the controls. Fortunately, I was finally able to add the WASD combination to the controls and play comfortably. The controls were quite challenging, I want to say that.

On the other hand, the story of the game amused and surprised me a lot. At times, even though I had travelled the same places hundreds of times for different missions, I didn't give up, and I was happy to finally learn the piece of a really good story. The story of the game, the dialogues and quests are very cleverly written. I was amazed by The Nameless Hero's reactions to some situations. Additionally, some quests let's yo to solve some puzzles, too. Switches. Switches. Switches.

Almost for everything, I had to deserve a place to obtain something. For example, to be able to wear good armour, I must first gain prestige and position, so to speak. However, every old-school game has this feature. I think this triggered the player to spend more time and experience more in the Gothic universe. It is very good because the experience points and the skills you have will save your life in the future.

In terms of character development, Gothic 1 looks very different. It encourages the player to use their experience points wisely and be more careful.

I want to state that I have had a hard time in the beginning. However, as I get used to the controls and explore the universe of Gothic, I start to realize that I enjoy the game. That's why I suggest you try to play the game, learn more information about its story and get better equipment. This is a good thing, of course. I want to add though if you don't love to play old-school games, Gothic might be a bit of a challenge for you.

My most important suggestion is to save the game often. You will thank me later.


----------



## jallenlabs (Mar 30, 2021)

Currently going between VR (Beat Saber) and PC Cod multiplayer.


----------



## lemoncarbonate (Mar 30, 2021)

Black Mesa, Genshin Impact.
Want to install Witcher 3, but running low on SSD storage.

Just found out about Black Mesa recently and I'm having so much fun playing it.
Apparently the team is also currently working on Blue Shift. So excited


----------



## RealKGB (Mar 30, 2021)

Update!
I'm playing Clean The Office.
And then Henry Stickmin.
Spring break this week.


----------



## SN2716057 (Mar 30, 2021)

Satisfactory - Setting up a second power plant for oil/plastic production.





I'm not in it for design or efficiency..


----------



## Drone (Mar 30, 2021)

After 80+ hours of *Sonic and the Secret Rings* only now I found this secret location. Bloom effect and music create awesome eerie atmosphere






It turns out it is a pretty good place where I can save 10 seconds so I can get gold medal






Just when I was about to rage quit I said to myself "ok one more time and if mission fails fuck this shit" but it worked out, got gold medal for Chain of Rings mission    Yeeeeeeeeah! < 17 seconds






Sonic games for Wii require fighter jet pilot's reflexes, maybe it's time to be a pilot lol


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Mar 31, 2021)

Evil Genius 2.  That is all. 

It was so hard tearing  myself  away from Solasta Spring update to play EG2 but once I started I totally lost track of time and next  thing I know I've play for 5 hours straight.


----------



## metalfiber (Mar 31, 2021)

I thought i'd give Life is Strange 2 a whirl. It helps if you've got save files from the first Life is Strange. They went heavier in the story on this one...live in someone else's shoes type story. It's needed more and more this day and age.


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 31, 2021)

Guess...


----------



## Fangio1951 (Apr 1, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Guess...
> View attachment 194792 View attachment 194793


Pong and MS Mine Sweeper LOL


----------



## lightning70 (Apr 1, 2021)

Nothing. I watch movies and work. By the way, I play for the recording, mostly God Of War PS4.


----------



## 64K (Apr 1, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Guess...
> View attachment 194792 View attachment 194793



I sucked at Pong on my Atari 2600 console. I don't know why. Maybe it was the controller that I couldn't get the hang of. Space Invaders I could go for hours and hours and never lose.


----------



## metalfiber (Apr 1, 2021)

64K said:


> I sucked at Pong on my Atari 2600 console. I don't know why. Maybe it was the controller that I couldn't get the hang of. Space Invaders I could go for hours and hours and never lose.



Dad could roll the score over and over on Space Invaders...i never was that good at it.


----------



## jallenlabs (Apr 1, 2021)

I bought Half Life Alyx for VR last week and still havent had a chance to play it yet!


----------



## Drone (Apr 2, 2021)

Night Palace levels are so hard, they're like flight simulator lol






Burning Arrow, Wildfire Heart






Sonic has human girlfriend. Again… But Shahra is better than Elise so no complaints this time.


----------



## metalfiber (Apr 3, 2021)

Finished Life is Strange 2. I believe i got one of the good endings. So good in fact i feel like dancing...on the end of a rope.


----------



## windwhirl (Apr 3, 2021)

Got started with DOOM. It does seem a little more difficult than most shooters I ever played, but the challenge is nice.

Though I don't understand why OpenGL of all things is the default API instead of Vulkan, and then there is the fact that it can be controlled using the motion sensors (!) in the PS4 controller. The last one I noticed because my pointer kept dragging down by itself.

Technical quirks aside, it was a good time. Though I hope I don't get killed by a stupid elevator next time


----------



## freeagent (Apr 3, 2021)

Still going pretty hard on Mario Kart on my phone lol.. I think I'm just about lvl 75 now on the 45th tier.. getting up there lol.. I still refuse to pay for the extras..

XS Max is starting to show its age a little with some annoying stutters when the shit gets thick


----------



## Frick (Apr 3, 2021)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> Evil Genius 2.  That is all.



I didn't even know there was a second game in the series. I tried to like the first one, but didn't. It's like Freedom Force, a game I really, really want to like but I'm horrible at the actual gameplay. The Banner Saga is the same, I adore it but I think the tactical combat is boring.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Apr 3, 2021)

Frick said:


> I didn't even know there was a second game in the series. I tried to like the first one, but didn't. It's like Freedom Force, a game I really, really want to like but I'm horrible at the actual gameplay. The Banner Saga is the same, I adore it but I think the tactical combat is boring.


I found the whole Banner Saga on the boorish side, the story was only ok. It was free from that twitch app that I'll never reinstall ever.

EQ2 main quest progress is slow, play isnt since micro management is thru the roof and the voiced "notifications" are so annoying, I have to mute the game.


----------



## Cvrk (Apr 3, 2021)

I give up on Second Extinction

The servers are empty nobody to play with.  It was supposed to be this L4D + Killing Floor with radioactive dinosaurs all co-op fun madness.
As it turns out. it's boring, poorly optimized and just farming repetition. 
================================================

But, do you guys know what wasn't boring and no farming involved?


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 3, 2021)

Buggy racing in Dirt 4 is a lot of fun and on balance, I prefer Dirt 4 to Dirt 5. Both look great, but Dirt 5 is more form over function. It's the ultimate arcade racer really.


----------



## Drone (Apr 3, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Got started with DOOM. It does seem a little more difficult than most shooters I ever played, but the challenge is nice.
> 
> Though I don't understand why OpenGL of all things is the default API instead of Vulkan.


If you have time you might try RBDOOM-3-BFG it has x64 support, soft shadows (giving more realistic light properties to the game) and playing back Bink videos by using FFmpeg.


----------



## windwhirl (Apr 3, 2021)

Drone said:


> If you have time you might try RBDOOM-3-BFG it has x64 support, soft shadows (giving more realistic light properties to the game) and playing back Bink videos by using FFmpeg.


Oh, I'm playing the 2016 version of DOOM (the franchise reboot, if I'm not mistaken). Not the older ones.


----------



## basco (Apr 3, 2021)

i like the 2016 doom more then the new one.
would like to hear from you if ya play the newer one too Mr. wind


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 3, 2021)

Drone said:


> If you have time you might try RBDOOM-3-BFG it has x64 support, soft shadows (giving more realistic light properties to the game) and playing back Bink videos by using FFmpeg.


Thanks for that tip!
I can't seem to fathom out how to install the RBDOOM mod from the Github page. There don't seem to be any downloadable files, unless I missed something.


----------



## mx62 (Apr 3, 2021)

for now 
outriders
rdr online
and vahalla


----------



## windwhirl (Apr 3, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Thanks for that tip!
> I can't seem to fathom out how to install the RBDOOM mod from the Github page. There don't seem to be any downloadable files, unless I missed something.


Apparently you have to compile it yourself.



basco said:


> i like the 2016 doom more then the new one.
> would like to hear from you if ya play the newer one too Mr. wind


Ah, I just got started lol

Barely played an hour or so because it was near midnight, so I was already starting to feel sleepy at that moment lol

Depending on what impression I get from this one, I might grab Doom Eternal.


----------



## basco (Apr 3, 2021)

dont be hasty on the new one just if ya get it for 3 dollars but thats just my- you know


----------



## Drone (Apr 3, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Oh, I'm playing the 2016 version of DOOM (the franchise reboot, if I'm not mistaken). Not the older ones.


My bad I though it was Doom 3


@Splinterdog 

Yup you have to compile it yourself. See if this link helps

Doom 3 BFG – Source compilation | bartlomiejwolk (wordpress.com)


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 3, 2021)

Drone said:


> My bad I though it was Doom 3
> 
> 
> @Splinterdog
> ...


Excellent!
Many thanks for the link which I'll try. There's a first time for everything.


----------



## metalfiber (Apr 3, 2021)

Replaying The Outer Worlds since both the DLCs are out now. I'll try to play it differently this time.......










						What are you playing?
					

This gets me hyped for more  and more adventure :rockout::rockout::peace::peace::D:D:D:D AC odyssey is gonna give me more and more hehehehe       Dead Space is another game that scared the s**t out of me. I got it free on Uplay or Origin, I can't remember. Then I deleted it because those...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 3, 2021)

metalfiber said:


> Replaying The Outer Worlds since both the DLCs are out now. I'll try to play it differently this time.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reminder. I’ll need to play those soon!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 4, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Though I don't understand why OpenGL of all things is the default API instead of Vulkan


Nothing wrong with OGL. It's still one of the goto standards of the industry.


windwhirl said:


> then there is the fact that it can be controlled using the motion sensors (!) in the PS4 controller.


You're playing wrong. Keyboard and mouse my friend. Yes, yes!


----------



## windwhirl (Apr 4, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Nothing wrong with OGL. It's still one of the goto standards of the industry.


Perhaps, but it's not as good as Vulkan. Then again, optimization goes a long way (and I hear id Software are pretty much legends at optimizing their games), so it's not that bad... unless you're using a Radeon card.


lexluthermiester said:


> You playing wrong. Keyboard and mouse my friend. Yes, yes!


Of course, but removing the DualShock input requires either disconnecting the controller or disabling Steam Input. I usually disable or force Steam input on a per-game basis if the game gives me troubles with controller config, plus I rarely disconnect the controller, so DOOM surprised me there. I mean, of all things, the motion sensors? 

Though, honestly, perhaps once I beat the game I'd like to give it a run using just the DualShock. It didn't feel like it would be super awkward to do so.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 4, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Perhaps, but it's not as good as Vulkan.


That depends. They trade blows in some areas. It can depend on what you want to do and how you want to do it.


windwhirl said:


> I mean, of all things, the motion sensors?


Good point, didn't know about that. But then I don't use my PS4 controllers on my PC. It is very odd.



windwhirl said:


> Though, honestly, perhaps once I beat the game I'd like to give it a run using just the DualShock. It didn't feel like it would be super awkward to do so.


Have fun. I couldn't do it. Just can't play FPS type games with a gamepad. Just too awkward and cumbersome for my play style. It's KB&M or nothing.


----------



## Frick (Apr 4, 2021)

No Man's Sky, got it on the sale on Steam. And it feels like a pretty weird game. It is intriguing while also being severely annoying. But after a few hours I'm basically still in the tutorial (it feels like it anyway), we'll see how I feel at the ten hour mark. Playing permadeath mode and it was on the seventh start I spawned on a planet that didn't kill me before I got to the starting spaceship.

Also, it has the really bad and modern OTS perspective, and when you shoot (with the mining laser) it zoomes in and I really, really hate it.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Apr 4, 2021)

Frick said:


> No Man's Sky, got it on the sale on Steam. And it feels like a pretty weird game. It is intriguing while also being severely annoying. But after a few hours I'm basically still in the tutorial (it feels like it anyway), we'll see how I feel at the ten hour mark. Playing permadeath mode and it was on the seventh start I spawned on a planet that didn't kill me before I got to the starting spaceship.
> 
> Also, it has the really bad and modern OTS perspective, and when you shoot (with the mining laser) it zoomes in and I really, really hate it.


it does have its quirks, havent played NMS for a while. Its permadeath mode is not as fun solo. The living  ship quest might take you several tries


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 5, 2021)

Frick said:


> Also, it has the really bad and modern OTS perspective, and when you shoot (with the mining laser) it zoomes in and I really, really hate it.


press x then scroll to utilities=>camera position for fpv.
also check your settings as my doesnt zoom when using mining laser. i've fiddled with settings. there should be something that turns it off but i am not sure which exactly


----------



## Frick (Apr 5, 2021)

ne6togadno said:


> press x then scroll to utilities=>camera position for fpv.
> also check your settings as my doesnt zoom when using mining laser. i've fiddled with settings. there should be something that turns it off but i am not sure which exactly



1st person is weird to. I don't like the character being off center.


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 5, 2021)

Frick said:


> 1st person is weird to. I don't like the character being off center.


i dont think it is off center in fpv. but i havent played in fpv so i am not 100% sure.


----------



## Terminal (Apr 5, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Buggy racing in Dirt 4 is a lot of fun and on balance, I prefer Dirt 4 to Dirt 5. Both look great, but Dirt 5 is more form over function. It's the ultimate arcade racer really.View attachment 195086 View attachment 195087


DIRT 4 is a fun game


----------



## Calmmo (Apr 5, 2021)

I've been juggling 3 games, HZD/P5 Strikers/Bravely Default 2

I can cross HZD from the list finally, down to 2! (it's been exhausting trying to actively play 3 games, never again!)


----------



## milewski1015 (Apr 5, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Still going pretty hard on Mario Kart on my phone lol.. I think I'm just about lvl 75 now on the 45th tier.. getting up there lol.. I still refuse to pay for the extras..
> 
> XS Max is starting to show its age a little with some annoying stutters when the shit gets thick


I got burnt out on that pretty quick. They really try to shove the in-app purchases down your throat from what I remember. Only played it to get my Mario Kart fix but now that I have a switch I just go to that instead. Stutters on your XS Max you say? I don't remember having any issues and I'm still rocking a 6S (although it's been quite a while since I played it to be fair).



Cvrk said:


> But, do you guys know what wasn't boring and no farming involved?


After seeing all the praise everyone is singing about Valhalla I'm really tempted to pick it up while it's on sale. I'm a bit wary though as I haven't played any of the new-style AC games, and part of me wonders if I should check out Origins or Odyssey ($15 each) to see if I like it before dropping $45 for Valhalla. Also eyeing up Horizon: Zero Dawn while it's on sale too...decisions, decisions...

I picked up the OG AC for $6 and finished that up this past week since I never did finish it back on PS3. Much more one-dimensional than I remember, although I didn't expect much from a 2008 Ubisoft game. There's essentially no enemy variation whatsoever. The "hardest" thing you ever end up doing is fighting massive groups of enemies, which is made ridiculously easy once you unlock the ability to counter. The last mission you fight 3 or 4 big groups. Then you head to the final location, fight a couple more big groups, and then face the final boss, who just turns out to be two stages, the first being where he spawns multiple copies of himself (another big group, whaddaya know?) and then teleports around a bit.

My buddy gifted my Age of Empires II: Remastered (or whatever they call the remake). I'm not particularly good at those strategy games, but he wanted someone to play with and he knows I'm good for it. He has ADD and I see why he enjoys that game haha. So much micromanaging to be done: making sure your villagers are constantly being churned out by your town center, making sure your farms are seeded and being worked, making sure to do the upgrades on your resource buildings, scouting around, fighting other empires, etc. Overwhelming at first for an AoE noob like me but I'm slowly getting the hang of it.



metalfiber said:


> Replaying The Outer Worlds since both the DLCs are out now. I'll try to play it differently this time.......


Thanks for the reminder that's in my backlog. Need to give it a go. Also have Metro Exodus as a prime candidate, but I downloaded and played a couple missions of that and it just...didn't really stand out to me. I don't know, maybe I'll ahve to give it another chance and get deeper into the story, but it just felt like a very "on-the-rails" shooter. The whole "change filters", "wipe off your mask" and "burn shit with your lighter" mechanics are different, but nothing else really got me hooked.



lexluthermiester said:


> Good point, didn't know about that. But then I don't use my PS4 controllers on my PC. It is very odd.


I only used them when playing a couple emulated console games (DS4Windows spoofs W10 into thinking it's a X360 controller), but other than that I never use them.



lexluthermiester said:


> Have fun. I couldn't do it. Just can't play FPS type games with a gamepad. Just too awkward and cumbersome for my play style. It's KB&M or nothing.


Agreed. Going back to a controller after using KB+M for shooters is painful.



Frick said:


> No Man's Sky, got it on the sale on Steam. And it feels like a pretty weird game. It is intriguing while also being severely annoying. But after a few hours I'm basically still in the tutorial (it feels like it anyway), we'll see how I feel at the ten hour mark.


I picked that up on sale a few months back. Played 30(?) hours or so but just kinda got burnt out.


----------



## RealKGB (Apr 5, 2021)

Just finished playing Driver Hell.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 5, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> Need for Speed Most Wanted (PC)
> Need for Speed Rivals (PC & Xbox One)
> Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Siege (PC)
> Forza Motorsport 7 (Windows 10)
> Forza Motorsport 5 (Xbox One)


Need for Speed Most Wanted 2012 (Only PC)
Need for Speed Rivals
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Siege (Only PC)
Forza Motorsport 7
Forza Motorsport 5 (Only Xbox One)
Forza Horizon 4
The King of Fighters (Only PC)
The King of Fighters M.U.G.E.N. Edition (Only PC)
Metal Slug
& Others...


----------



## metalfiber (Apr 6, 2021)

Biomutant is on my wishlist but not this version...


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 6, 2021)

I'm giving Cp2077 another go now it's had a major update still some annoying glitches going on but so far nothing game breaking just people walking in mid air or sliding sideways down the road which still make me laugh


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 6, 2021)

metalfiber said:


> Biomutant is on my wishlist but not this version...
> 
> View attachment 195437


This game has been vaporware for 4 years since they put out a trailer...then not a word. Now they really think in the current economic climate people are going to shell out car payments for those top level versions of the game?


----------



## ViperXTR (Apr 7, 2021)

Monster Hunter Rise through RyujinX switch emulator


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 7, 2021)

Has anyone played the new fan released expansion quest for TW3?


----------



## silentbogo (Apr 7, 2021)

Got a couple days off, and after a big disappointment CP2077 brought with it, I've decided that ME: Andromeda wasn't that bad after all (from a technical perspective, at least... I still have a beef with story and characters).


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 7, 2021)

I thought cp2077 was good enough.  I just was going through a phase where I hated technology and didn't want to play a game all about augmenting the body with it lol


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 7, 2021)

moproblems99 said:


> I thought cp2077 was good enough.  I just was going through a phase where I hated technology and didn't want to play a game all about augmenting the body with it lol



makes sense, really need to be in right mood for certain stuff.  I really have a great appreciation for indie games now because of this. there was like a 1-2 year spell I just couldn't play any games AAA or otherwise, then I finally gave Slay the Spire, Wizard of Legend, Dead Cells, and other indie games a try, and it re-sparked my love for gaming, and now I can even enjoy AAA's again... I think it's normal to go through phases, but also I think AAA games sometimes miss the target so often we become disenchanted and need a reminder.


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 7, 2021)

Can't agree much more. I used to find it a wonderfully relaxing thing after stresses at work to come home and spend a couple to three hours gaming on whatever my ADHD mind had latched on to for the moment, but these days, it's almost a task to get up the energy to get excited about playing, even new games... I need a vacation lol


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 7, 2021)

Ahhzz said:


> Can't agree much more. I used to find it a wonderfully relaxing thing after stresses at work to come home and spend a couple to three hours gaming on whatever my ADHD mind had latched on to for the moment, but these days, it's almost a task to get up the energy to get excited about playing, even new games... I need a vacation lol



Same, I really enjoyed the opening of HZD.  I would encourage all young women gamers to play it.


----------



## metalfiber (Apr 7, 2021)

Ahhzz said:


> Can't agree much more. I used to find it a wonderfully relaxing thing after stresses at work to come home and spend a couple to three hours gaming on whatever my ADHD mind had latched on to for the moment, but these days, it's almost a task to get up the energy to get excited about playing, even new games... I need a vacation lol



Games are a brain vacation to me...vacation as in my brain always needs to take a sht.


----------



## Cvrk (Apr 8, 2021)

@silentbogo  I played Andromeda after almost 1 year from its release. Everything was cleaned up! 

I understand that YouTubers review the game/product on the day of release of version 1.0 - and they give a very harsh verdict based on their initial experience and not on something....updates that may come, or may not. But I do feel like Andromeda was judged very harshly.

Coming from the trilogy, Andromeda was bad. If you never played Mass Effect, Andromeda is quite good. 
-------------------------

In almost 1 month the remastered trilogy is coming up - My favorite game of all times, ever since I started gaming back in 1994 











The sad part is that they're remastering cuz they can't make a new one.


----------



## silentbogo (Apr 8, 2021)

Cvrk said:


> @silentbogo I played Andromeda after almost 1 year from its release. Everything was cleaned up!
> 
> I understand that YouTubers review the game/product on the day of release of version 1.0 - and they give a very harsh verdict based on their initial experience and not on something....updates that may come, or may not. But I do feel like Andromeda was judged very harshly.
> 
> Coming from the trilogy, Andromeda was bad. If you never played Mass Effect, Andromeda is quite good.


I was "lucky" enough to do both, initial launch, and heavily patched version. First time around it was so bad, I gave up right after establishing my first settlement on EoS. Second time around I played for about 15 hours and gave up, cause the story was hurting my brain too much. 
This time I simply took off my thinking cap and started ignoring the story. 
I'm a big fan of the original trilogy, so under normal circumstances I'd be eye-rolling again and quitting after a few hours. What's different this time, is that CP2077 opened my eyes to how bad it can really be, which made me more forgiving to bugs and glitches. At least in ME:Andromeda you have a finished roleplaying system, inventory, and crafting. I may not agree with some decisions, but at least it works and it's consistent. There are some oversights, but nothing as drastic as spending 2 hours disassembling junk and re-assembling crafting components just to make some fancy leather pants in CP, or having whole sections of skill trees that do jack sh#t   



Cvrk said:


> The sad part is that they're remastering cuz they can't make a new one.


They probably do a remaster cause that's all they have a budget for, after recent failures. 
Even then, I'm not impressed. It's basically re-texturing with few fresh-er post-processing effects, and at least from my point of view it makes the game look even uglier. Instead of lively characters in a washed-out background now it looks like clay dolls on a slightly sharper background.


----------



## Khonjel (Apr 8, 2021)

Just finished "A Crack In The Slab" level (widely known as Dust District mission) in Dishonored 2. Holeee shit! My mind is fucking blown. The district itself and the squabbling between factions is nothing to write home about. But once you get inside the Aramis mansion all hell breaks loose regarding sanity. You got two timelines to play around in. And a third one depending on your action in the past timeline. For those who didn't play this game I wish I could show you some pics buy my mind was so fucking distracted. I know I've said it before that I rarely if never replay games but I feel like this game merits another run. Preferably a violent one since my current playthrough is a wimpy stealth run.

Bravo Arcane Studios bravo. I haven't finished the game and already clapping my hands off to your gem of a game.


----------



## kapone32 (Apr 8, 2021)

Right now playing Outriders, too bad thew Game is so buggy that I get a maximum of 1.5 hrs of play while I am on vacation.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 9, 2021)

Now I can finally concentrate on some other Resident Evil as I finally got all achievements from 3 Remake.


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 9, 2021)

Cvrk said:


> @silentbogo  I played Andromeda after almost 1 year from its release. Everything was cleaned up!
> 
> I understand that YouTubers review the game/product on the day of release of version 1.0 - and they give a very harsh verdict based on their initial experience and not on something....updates that may come, or may not. But I do feel like Andromeda was judged very harshly.
> 
> ...


Shit, I like the old face better.


----------



## Cvrk (Apr 9, 2021)

kapone32 said:


> Right now playing Outriders, too bad thew Game is so buggy that I get a maximum of 1.5 hrs of play while I am on vacation.


I can't

Outriders is horrible. It's a single-player game with sometimes co-op involvement.
The game feels like it's been made in 2009-2010. The performance for how mediocre it looks it's horrible.

Remember Gears from 2007, yeah...well the game has not improved its camera since then, when you run you still have that camera "drag" - Outriders has the same mechanic. Who told the, it's a good one? 

I wanted to like Outriders soo much. I think it's a fail. Too bad for the story, it started to grow on me


----------



## hat (Apr 9, 2021)

Picked up The Godfather: The Game for PS2. I remember playing this game way back in the day... probably with my old FX5200 Ultra. Not sure if I had the Pentium 4 yet or the Celeron still... 

I started it up real quick just to ensure everything was going to work okay. So far, I've killed 3 people, stolen a car (not sure if I still have it, or if it disappeared), and extorted 3 businesses. Oh, and I bribed some police guy.


----------



## kapone32 (Apr 9, 2021)

Cvrk said:


> I can't
> 
> Outriders is horrible. It's a single-player game with sometimes co-op involvement.
> The game feels like it's been made in 2009-2010. The performance for how mediocre it looks it's horrible.
> ...


The story is what has me. The combat is at times great but the bugs are terrible.


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 9, 2021)

Watch Dogs 2, aka Wash Dogs, lol, is my go-to game again after finally planting an exploit in the satellite.
I like the pace, the hacking puzzles, the mission progression and the way the writers have captured the quirky world of the DedSec hackers.


Spoiler: Satellite exploit


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Apr 9, 2021)

The plan for this weekend:


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 9, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> The plan for this weekend:
> 
> View attachment 196002


Jealous, I am   Hope you enjoy it!!!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 9, 2021)

Khonjel said:


> Just finished "A Crack In The Slab" level (widely known as Dust District mission) in Dishonored 2. Holeee shit! My mind is fucking blown. The district itself and the squabbling between factions is nothing to write home about. But once you get inside the Aramis mansion all hell breaks loose regarding sanity. You got two timelines to play around in. And a third one depending on your action in the past timeline. For those who didn't play this game I wish I could show you some pics buy my mind was so fucking distracted. I know I've said it before that I rarely if never replay games but I feel like this game merits another run. Preferably a violent one since my current playthrough is a wimpy stealth run.
> 
> Bravo Arcane Studios bravo. I haven't finished the game and already clapping my hands off to your gem of a game.


That is one of the most brilliant levels I’ve ever played in gaming! I love it. That game also has another level that is a contender for that title as well.

I’ve played both characters with high and low chaos each, so 4 times. It’s indeed worthy of replays just for the excellent levels!


----------



## Frick (Apr 9, 2021)

Started on Half-Life Alyx (on an Acer Mixed Reality Headset) and the inital reaction is blown away. The second reaction was a feeling of sickness, but that may be because of the beers.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 9, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 196029
> 
> View attachment 196030


What is that little bit of bizarre?


----------



## Fluffmeister (Apr 9, 2021)

A bit of Goat of Duty to start the weekend...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 9, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> What is that little bit of bizarre?


I wondered the same.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Apr 9, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> What is that little bit of bizarre?





rtwjunkie said:


> I wondered the same.



It's a 1965 Peel Trident in Forza Horizon 4 

The smaller version:


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 10, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 196029
> 
> View attachment 196030


What is that??


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 10, 2021)

@lexluthermiester


rtwjunkie said:


> I wondered the same.





moproblems99 said:


> What is that??



It's the 1965 Peel Trident!


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 10, 2021)

Aiming for 5m 10s in NFS Hot Pursuit, Hotting Up race, but it's a tough one.


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 10, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> @lexluthermiester
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Game.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 10, 2021)

moproblems99 said:


> Game.


Forza Horizon 4


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Apr 11, 2021)

Having fun with DII:R

Minor graphics update:


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 11, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Forza Horizon 4
> 
> View attachment 196150
> View attachment 196147
> ...


Man, FH4 is a looker!


----------



## Vendor (Apr 11, 2021)

San Andreas, nostalgia of childhood, so many memories


----------



## 64K (Apr 11, 2021)

Vendor said:


> San Andreas, nostalgia of childhood, so many memories
> View attachment 196256


The game got excellent ratings. I never finished it though. When driving in a car it was a slideshow due to my potato PC at the time..


----------



## Vendor (Apr 11, 2021)

64K said:


> The game got excellent ratings. I never finished it though. When driving in a car it was a slideshow due to my potato PC at the time..


my first pc was also very weak back in the day, i used to play it at 800x600 low with 20-25fps


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 11, 2021)

Vendor said:


> my first pc was also very weak back in the day, i used to play it at 800x600 low with 20-25fps


Something similar here. I had Athlon 1000 @ 1404MHz, 512MB & GF4 Ti 4200 when GTA:SA was released on PC. Vice City ran flawlessly but SA was pretty much more demanding.


----------



## Vendor (Apr 11, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> Something similar here. I had Athlon 1000 @ 1404MHz, 512MB & GF4 Ti 4200 when GTA:SA was released on PC. Vice City ran flawlessly but SA was pretty much more demanding.


well, i think my pc was worse for it's time, i got it back in nov 2007 (before that used to play on a shop by paying half hour rent) had sempron 3200+ 1.8ghz, same amount of ram as you and used to run with igpu later added another 1gb stick and fx 5500 but still gaming experience was far from ideal, it was a bit unstable too because of broken hardware and used to freeze in games as i dropped it as soon i got it, they kept the package of rig on sofa before going to bring monitor and i was trying to look around it and dropped it on the floor, they were able to fix it somewhat but not completely and he said i broke the motherboard.


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 11, 2021)

Meanwhile, back in Watch Dogs 2, the Spiderdrone is an awesome piece of kit, especially since it can crawl up and down walls, which took me a while to realise.


----------



## Drone (Apr 12, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> Having fun with DII:R
> 
> Minor graphics update:
> 
> ...











It looks great. Can't wait to play it.


I never managed to get to hardcore lvl99 solo, maybe I will, when remake is out lol. Gonna take a long time tho


----------



## outpt (Apr 12, 2021)

*farcry new dawn
assassins creed odyssey*


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## metalfiber (Apr 12, 2021)

I'm a flawed individual, no sht. Now it's gave me a complex and i have a fear of phobias. What the hell is a fear of phobias called anyhow?...mo-pho?


----------



## Sithaer (Apr 12, 2021)

I feel like repeating myself but yea its Borderlands 3 again and Diablo 3 current Season until I'm done with my char/build or I die _'hardcore as usual'_.

There was an update in BL 3 last week so I was checking that out, got some new OP gear pieces and thats about it. _'new Raid too but meh, kinda pointless after a few runs'_

I wanted to try out D2:Resurrected but obviously why would a mere peasant like me ever get any beta key from Blizzard.  _'obviously every single streamer got one,even ones how don't know anything about D2 apparently'_


----------



## QuietBob (Apr 12, 2021)

metalfiber said:


> What the hell is a fear of phobias called anyhow?


That would be phobophobia?

Having re-played the original Doom and Doom 2, it seemed logical to follow with Quake. I never actually played it until this day


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 13, 2021)

Feels like it's time to replay Mirror's Edge and Catalyst after that.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 13, 2021)

nothing has changed for me, i do world of warcraft about 5-7 hours per week if I get time, magic the gathering arena online, and hearthstone online.  i don't have the brain capacity to sit down and enjoy anything else after work


----------



## QuietBob (Apr 13, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> Feels like it's time to replay Mirror's Edge and Catalyst after that.


You mean after playing Quake? Might as well be, with all the running, jumping, precision timing and hopefully landing in the right place


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 13, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> Feels like it's time to replay Mirror's Edge and Catalyst after that.


I finally finished Mirror's Edge a couple of months ago but am terribly stuck on Catalyst mission 7 (Fly Trap) where you have to defeat KrugerSec on the roof.
It's like an extended boss fight, but there are so many enemies coming in waves, that I'm finding it impossible to beat them.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 13, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I finally finished Mirror's Edge a couple of months ago but am terribly stuck on Catalyst mission 7 (Fly Trap) where you have to defeat KrugerSec on the roof.
> It's like an extended boss fight, but there are so many enemies coming in waves, that I'm finding it impossible to beat them.



Ghostrunner has a similar mission, I couldn't beat it. gave up a long time ago lol


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 13, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> Ghostrunner has a similar mission, I couldn't beat it. gave up a long time ago lol


Ha ha. I have the same problem with that game too!
Clearly my Parkour skills, such as they are, are absolutely crap.


----------



## Drone (Apr 13, 2021)

Dunno why I never played *Spectrobes: Origins* before. Really glad that I started to play this masterpiece now






Evolving/extracting/charging/awakening Spectrobes is complicated (involves Wiimote+ Nunchuck) but other than that everything is quite straightforward. Combat system and everything else is just like a mix of Pokemon, Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance and Trauma Center.






The very first boss and I nearly got my ass handed to me.






Level design and soundtrack are classy like in all Nintendo games. I feel it's gonna take a long time like Xenoblade Chronicles lol.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 13, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I finally finished Mirror's Edge a couple of months ago but am terribly stuck on Catalyst mission 7 (Fly Trap) where you have to defeat KrugerSec on the roof.
> It's like an extended boss fight, but there are so many enemies coming in waves, that I'm finding it impossible to beat them.


That combat is actually pretty easy after you get used to it. Still sucks tho that there's no firearms like in first Mirror's Edge.


----------



## Khonjel (Apr 14, 2021)

Finally finished Dishonored 2. Will do a Corvo violent run a few weeks later. In the meantime gotta research my library for a good game again.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 14, 2021)

Decided to fire up GTA IV. Say what you say but this is my personal favourite GTA ever.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Apr 14, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> Decided to fire up GTA IV. Say what you say but this is my personal favourite GTA ever.


I never tried GTA IV. Before GTA V, IIRC, I only remember playing GTA III with my Athlon T-bird 900 Mhz. (Except when I sometimes played on my Athlon XP Thoroughbred 2000+, which was my July, 2003 upgrade from my T-bird setup.)

GTA III, the first GTA that got me hooked! GTA III, made GTA II and before look like Halo Spartan Assault, LOL! (Now, that Halo version was fail-tacular!)


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 14, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> I never tried GTA IV. Before GTA V, IIRC, I only remember playing GTA III with my Athlon T-bird 900 Mhz. (Except when I sometimes played on my Athlon XP Thoroughbred 2000+, which was my July, 2003 upgrade from my T-bird setup.)
> 
> GTA III, the first GTA that got me hooked! GTA III, made GTA II and before look like Halo Spartan Assault, LOL! (Now, that Halo version was fail-tacular!)


I had GTA III on PS2 before I got drained into PC gaming, you can imagine how much I also played that!

GTA IV still sucks though for one reason, it's optimized hella bad for PC, even my R5 3600/1080 Ti rig doesn't give stable 60fps. Though I don't care even anymore as I've used that there are some fps dips on that. Hell, I had 8800 GTS 320 when I first finished it.


----------



## SN2716057 (Apr 15, 2021)

Satisfactory, starting to build skyscrapers for better efficiency. Tier 7&8 is in view but it will take a few more hours to reach that milestone.
I must MUST resist of destroying my current facilities and build only skyscrapers or worse start a fresh game. 





Weee!


GTA III was the best GTA cause it was the first non-top down version. GTAIV was/is a modders heaven.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 15, 2021)

Now since I have been in Legoland one time, the game loads up in Legoland every time, a bit annoying...


----------



## Night (Apr 15, 2021)

As a NFS MW/U2 fan, Heat is the next best thing we'll have until remakes are out.. if ever. Lots of customization in Heat though, it's almost as good as in U2 or MW.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 15, 2021)

I still want a MW 2005 remaster though..


----------



## Vendor (Apr 15, 2021)

Night said:


> As a NFS MW/U2 fan, Heat is the next best thing we'll have until remakes are out.. if ever. Lots of customization in Heat though, it's almost as good as in U2 or MW.
> 
> View attachment 196827
> View attachment 196828


wow those amazing graphics, looks absolutely stunning


----------



## Night (Apr 16, 2021)

Vendor said:


> wow those amazing graphics, looks absolutely stunning


Much more detail in 1440p compared to 1080p, I'm glad I made the switch.


----------



## Fangio1951 (Apr 16, 2021)

SN2716057 said:


> Satisfactory, starting to build skyscrapers for better efficiency. Tier 7&8 is in view but it will take a few more hours to reach that milestone.
> I must MUST resist of destroying my current facilities and build only skyscrapers or worse start a fresh game.
> 
> 
> ...


hi m8,

I'm 1020 hours into Satisfactory and couldn't think of starting new/fresh game = too much time invested.

Also, just started the game yesterday with the latest v4.0 update which is awesome in Tiers 7 + 8.

Only caveat is some of my assembly lines stopped working as the parts recipes had changed with the v4 update.


----------



## Vendor (Apr 16, 2021)

Night said:


> Much more detail in 1440p compared to 1080p, I'm glad I made the switch.


i can't afford a 1440p monitor and my 750 ti can barely run newer games at 1080p low with 60fps


----------



## elghinnarisa (Apr 16, 2021)

http://imgur.com/a/iMvZVzT


Oh S.T.A.L.K.E.R, never change
S.T.A.L.K.E.R Anomaly in this case


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 16, 2021)

Night said:


> Much more detail in 1440p compared to 1080p, I'm glad I made the switch.



27" 1440p is indeed the sweet spot. I'm still holding out for $449 or less 240hz 27" 1440p, I thought it would happen sooner than now... bleh.  pretty happy with my monitor though, its probably one of the best 1080p IPS ever made. the motion clarity/brightness, colors, are absolutely stellar for the price I paid. Plus there are some games like AC Valhalla, I would rather get a solid 165 fps 165hz even with medium settings to achieve it. and I can't do that at 1440p with my hardware. I prefer the smoothness over everything else. that being said, most of my games can handle 1440p just fine.


----------



## SN2716057 (Apr 16, 2021)

Testing, in BeamNG, how much traffic is enough for realism and frames.

Auto settings gives amazing frames but the density of traffic is meh.




I didn't do it, officer.

And 64 is a bit too much..





And now back to Satisfactory.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 16, 2021)

SN2716057 said:


> Testing, in BeamNG, how much traffic is enough for realism and frames.
> 
> Auto settings gives amazing frames but the density of traffic is meh.
> 
> ...



It's fun and it takes a lot of RAM when loaded even though when the world is really way too small you can drive in.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 17, 2021)

Let's continue GTA IV, I simply just love this game.


----------



## Night (Apr 17, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> 27" 1440p is indeed the sweet spot. I'm still holding out for $449 or less 240hz 27" 1440p, I thought it would happen sooner than now... bleh.  pretty happy with my monitor though, its probably one of the best 1080p IPS ever made. the motion clarity/brightness, colors, are absolutely stellar for the price I paid. Plus there are some games like AC Valhalla, I would rather get a solid 165 fps 165hz even with medium settings to achieve it. and I can't do that at 1440p with my hardware. I prefer the smoothness over everything else. that being said, most of my games can handle 1440p just fine.


My RX 480 can't really handle 144 FPS on this 1440p 144 Hz monitor, but some games run very nicely over 100 FPS. I don't have to play the latest and greatest right now, I can wait a year to get a decent GPU for a normal price, no hurry.


----------



## jormungand (Apr 17, 2021)

Wolfenstein  The Old Blood  - Done 

… so im done with all of them except Young Blood, I'm skeptic due to all the bad comments
 and I don't wanna sour my awesome experience of the previous Wolfenstein parts. 

SW Jedi Fallen order   - Done
really enjoyed the story

im struggling to decide if installing Nier Automata ( even though i want that fanservice) or trying to find another good game on gamepass,
 damn the space/download of Gears 5


----------



## 64K (Apr 17, 2021)

jormungand said:


> Wolfenstein  The Old Blood  - Done
> 
> … so im done with all of them except Young Blood, I'm skeptic due to all the bad comments
> and I don't wanna sour my awesome experience of the previous Wolfenstein parts.
> ...



Then it's good timing for NieR Automata. It just recently got it's first PC patch after being out for 4 years.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 17, 2021)

64K said:


> Then it's good timing for NieR Automata. It just recently got it's first PC patch after being out for 4 years.


I suppose that it's a good game? My friend (that guy who has that hella handsome cat - I've posted pics of that furball on the feline thread) likes it and he has also a shirt of that game.


----------



## 64K (Apr 17, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> I suppose that it's a good game? My friend (that guy who has that hella handsome cat - I've posted pics of that furball on the feline thread) likes it and he has also a shirt of that game.



I can't give you a personal recommendation since I haven't played it yet but from what I hear from other gamers who have played it is that it is a very good game.

Probably @rtwjunkie has played it. Maybe he can tell you more.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 17, 2021)

64K said:


> I can't give you a personal recommendation since I haven't played it yet but from what I hear from other gamers who have played it is that it is a very good game.
> 
> Probably @rtrjunkie has played it. Maybe he can tell you more.


I'll tag him right  @rtwjunkie


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Apr 17, 2021)

Path of Exile - the newest league that failed to launch...


----------



## Drone (Apr 17, 2021)

Spectrobes: Origins






















Gameplay reminds me of Xenoblade Chronicles and atmosphere + soundtrack are like in Metroid series. As a scientists I approve planet exploration and they have pretty interesting planets like ice giants or super-Earths. Level design and puzzles are classy, I really like it.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 17, 2021)

64K said:


> I can't give you a personal recommendation since I haven't played it yet but from what I hear from other gamers who have played it is that it is a very good game.
> 
> Probably @rtwjunkie has played it. Maybe he can tell you more.





Chloe Price said:


> I'll tag him right  @rtwjunkie


I’m sorry, no I haven’t played it yet. It’s still on my backlog yet.


----------



## witkazy (Apr 17, 2021)

Backbone solitaire with morning coffee.
Sets my mind right.


----------



## Sithaer (Apr 17, 2021)

jormungand said:


> Wolfenstein  The Old Blood  - Done
> 
> … so im done with all of them except Young Blood, I'm skeptic due to all the bad comments
> and I don't wanna sour my awesome experience of the previous Wolfenstein parts.
> ...



I think Young Blood is not as bad as ppl make it sound to be.
Sure its different but imo it ads some nice partial story to the previous games and also a follow up in case they plan to make a new Wolfenstein main game.

There are some cringe worthy moments in the game but eh, that goes for most games nowadays anyway.
In overall I had my fun with Young Blood and I did play the previous games 2 times already.


----------



## FremenDar666 (Apr 17, 2021)

Yakuza 0, Cyberpunk 2077, Ni No Kuni I & II, and a few others. Would love to play The Lord of the Rings Online again, have had an account way before F2P, but don't have access to the original e-mail I used. Might be on mid-tower computer but haven't a clue. Have been taking a break from ELITE: Dangerous.


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 17, 2021)

Watch Dogs Legion and Watch Dogs 2 season pass with extra missions. I much prefer WD2 to Legion, what with Londoners coming over as ignorant drunkards and dickheads   
Also, because there is no central character in Legion due to the recruitment mechanics, it doesn't hold the same attraction for me. WD2's characters were humorous, not to mention the NPCs.
Legion does look good though.
 
The cargo drone is really cool and spider bots can hitch a ride to reach inaccessible locations.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 18, 2021)

I'm pretty drunk and I'm playing (like always) CSGO deathmatches. Just wondering that why an enemy doesnt die when I shoot him on the NUTS?!


----------



## jormungand (Apr 18, 2021)

i decided to continue Cyberpunk 2077, i love altered carbon series and just started the third book since Netflix decide to cancel the production.
i know that blade runner was first but i cant stop thinking and feeling that Altered Carbon books had a lot and i mean a lot of influence in this game.


----------



## robot zombie (Apr 18, 2021)

So I'm starting a new FO4 playthrough, just getting Sanctuary squared away, pull materials, yadda yadda. You delete a bunch of crap from the universe and accomplish feats of human engineering by turning it into things like firearms and fully-functioning water purifiers (the whole GECK thing... ezpz, they're idiots, apparently.)

As I was clearing out my missing son's bedroom, converting his crib to wood... usual moving stuff, I was thinking "I'm going to put roughly nine people on sleeping bags in here." and it occurred to me, it's what I've always done.

In every playthrough, one of the first things I do after removing all remaining traces of the whole 'lost family' that I'm still grieving from the remnants of our 200-year-old, bomb-tattered home, is fill it with gross, shitty sleeping bags, ultimately putting around 20 people to bed in there. And like... the floor is still dirty.... and there are no lights... or anything, except sleeping bags. The floor is sleeping bags.

And that's where they all sleep. In one house on a huge, very safe settlement FULL of houses and stuff... well , and it's just two rooms in the house, really. Piling in like refugees. In the daytime they work the fields and they scour. Sturges hits a wall with a hammer sometimes. This is typically how I leave them, for the whole playthrough. What a life.

I'm not a sadist... it's dominant strategy. Very efficient use of space, inexpensive materials. No downsides protection-wise. And no benefits to improving beyond that point. It's a waste of time and materials. The problem of bedding is already solved.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 18, 2021)

jormungand said:


> i decided to continue Cyberpunk 2077, i love altered carbon series and just started the third book since Netflix decide to cancel the production.
> i know that blade runner was first but i cant stop thinking and feeling that Altered Carbon books had a lot and i mean a lot of influence in this game.



I loved Altered Carbon, the acting was a bit bad sometimes so I kind of get it, but overall I loved it and really was sad when it was canceled. im going to look up the third book now and give it a go


----------



## FremenDar666 (Apr 18, 2021)

Oh right. Forgot to mention playing a bit of State of Decay. Still having shadow issues, even after using PCGamingWiki suggestions.


----------



## purplekaycee (Apr 18, 2021)

Nothing, being enjoying my Easter away from my PC, hoping to start assassins creed Valhalla soon.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Apr 18, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> I'm pretty drunk and I'm playing (like always) CSGO deathmatches. Just wondering that why an enemy doesnt die when I shoot him on the NUTS?!


Nuts are protected by a hard shell, if you dont crack them first, you'll never get a clean shot.   



robot zombie said:


> So I'm starting a new FO4 playthrough, just getting Sanctuary squared away, pull materials, yadda yadda. You delete a bunch of crap from the universe and accomplish feats of human engineering by turning it into things like firearms and fully-functioning water purifiers (the whole GECK thing... ezpz, they're idiots, apparently.)
> 
> As I was clearing out my missing son's bedroom, converting his crib to wood... usual moving stuff, I was thinking "I'm going to put roughly nine people on sleeping bags in here." and it occurred to me, it's what I've always done.
> 
> ...


See, this is someone who loves to get immersed into a game.


----------



## Sithaer (Apr 18, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> I'm pretty drunk and I'm playing (like always) CSGO deathmatches. Just wondering that why an enemy doesnt die when I shoot him on the NUTS?!



Welp, still not as bad as what I have to deal witth now cause of last night's great drunk ideas.  _'goddamit I should not be allowed around internet when I do that' _

Anyway I'm more or less done with Borderlands 3 for now and waiting for Mass Effect Legendary Edition, also picked up some older games on GoG a few weeks ago like Dragon Age Origins Ulitmate Edition which I wanted to play for a long time.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 18, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> Welp, still not as bad as what I have to deal witth now cause of last night's great drunk ideas.  _'goddamit I should not be allowed around internet when I do that' _
> 
> Anyway I'm more or less done with Borderlands 3 for now and waiting for Mass Effect Legendary Edition, also picked up some older games on GoG a few weeks ago like Dragon Age Origins Ulitmate Edition.


Once again I decided to text to my ex but nothing to be ashamed of... just so typical from me.

I feel like I'll be playing Resident Evil 0 later today, haven't finished it yet and I got stuck when I played it about two years ago. I want to finish that one.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 19, 2021)

Still playing RDR, although keeping a close eye on BG3 though.


----------



## delshay (Apr 19, 2021)

Operencia "The Stolen Sun" on my old dual core AMD FX-60.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 19, 2021)

metalfiber said:


> Biomutant is on my wishlist but not this version...
> 
> View attachment 195437



Holy crap never knew plastic could mutate into such a price point


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 19, 2021)

I'm thoroughly enjoying Watch Dogs 2 which is up there with my all time favourites now. There's a cool script, interesting characters you can really invest in and the game is jam packed with missions, some with those crazy node puzzles which I love, and it looks absolutely fab, especially in 1440p.
The season pass does get a bit spicy.


Spoiler: Crazy party


----------



## metalfiber (Apr 19, 2021)

64K said:


> Then it's good timing for NieR Automata. It just recently got it's first PC patch after being out for 4 years.


I've played it and it was good and unique. Try and get all 26 endings...i got like four. I did the self destruct mod and then i was hypnotised for hours.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 19, 2021)

metalfiber said:


> I've played it and it was good and unique. Try and get all 26 endings...i got like four. I did the self destruct mod and then i was hypnotised for hours.



if I am new to Nier, can I play Automata second and Replicant first when it comes out? or should I do it in order?


----------



## metalfiber (Apr 20, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> if I am new to Nier, can I play Automata second and Replicant first when it comes out? or should I do it in order?


I'm unsure, comb through this wikipedia and it should give a clue. I read the first paragraph and it confused the hell out of me...like who's on first and what's on second type deal.









						Nier - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Apr 20, 2021)

So i started playing Forza motosport 7 idk how i was first though


----------



## Calmmo (Apr 20, 2021)

64K said:


> Then it's good timing for NieR Automata. It just recently got it's first PC patch after being out for 4 years.



It hasn't, they just announced that they _will_ be updating ("upgrade patch") it (steam ver) to the Windows store version which is a different build with HDR and something else i forget right now.


----------



## Cvrk (Apr 20, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> Once again I decided to text to my ex but nothing to be ashamed of... just so typical from me.
> 
> I feel like I'll be playing Resident Evil 0 later today, haven't finished it yet and I got stuck when I played it about two years ago. I want to finish that one.


I have major hype for 3 games...i actually live for them. it keeps my light shinning, this and my yb channel. 

*Village RE* is one of them. Dude, that game looks amazing.

(sorry no images) I am playing* Diablo 2 Resurrectred Alpha*. It's _perfect_. Simply perfect. The perfect hack&slash rpg. I never played a hack & slash something looks so good. The camera is positioned perfectly. Everything is done to perfection. When his drops legit at the end of the year it's gonna be better than Cyberpunk 
For me, the last sort was mediocre at best. _Wolcen Lords of mayhem_ it's just bad. And _Warhammer Chaosbane_ was meh at best. 
-------------------------

Chloe is that you in the image or a cosplayer? I never played Life is Strange. Remember the first 30 minutes, where you were outside and you had to turn on the water hose on those girls so you can enter the building? Yeah, i never found out how...and uninstalled


----------



## Synthwave (Apr 20, 2021)

In the last 6 months or so, only classic Dooms and custom wads on UV, mostly via Crispy Doom. If something needs MBF/Boom compatibility, then DSDA Doom, which is a pretty nice PrBoom+ fork; I tend to avoid GZDoom unless it's mandatory. Last completed megawad was *Vanguard*, and yesterday finished Doom 2 with pistol start/no save @ every map, beacause never did that before. Now doing the same with The Ultimate Doom.

Next will be *Alien Vendatta* maybe. The thing is there are so many quality (mega)wads out there that you are basically set for life even if you won't play anything else ever again. What's funny is that I have a shitton PC/PS3/PS4 games on the shelves (like 5 Final Fantasies, 2 Tales of games, TLoU 2 etc.) which weren't even touched yet, but somehow just can't get in the mood.


----------



## Sithaer (Apr 20, 2021)

Cvrk said:


> I have major hype for 3 games...i actually live for them. it keeps my light shinning, this and my yb channel.
> 
> *Village RE* is one of them. Dude, that game looks amazing.
> 
> ...



The problem with D2 Resurrected that after all its just a prettier D2 with some quality of life changes like shared stash and whatnot.

I mean sure the die hard fans will love it but for me who already played the original game for 7+ years back in my younger days it won't be more than a nostalgic trip for a few weeks if that and then never play it again. _'I don't have the patience anymore for those oldschool droprates and trading with others, hell no'_
I'm mainly interested in the game from a technical standpoint tbh.


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 21, 2021)

Look out, it's Pagan Min, another psycho from the Far Cry series. This time FC4, a hell of a good game that has stood the test of time, especially in 1440p 



It's also one of the best game intros, in my opinion. Bad to the bone.


----------



## robot zombie (Apr 21, 2021)

OG Halo Trilogy.

Just gonna say this... what they did with the campaigns as far as shooter campaigns go... masterful. _Legendary_

I remember when OG Halo first came out and my only shooter experiences were things like Goldeneye, Quake, Doom, ROTT... old school controls and mechanics. And then Halo comes with this sick atmosphere and really challenging and dynamic sorties all over these epic environments. The level designs are grand, the theming is perfect and combat-wise, the layouts SLAY most modern shooting campaigns... just with the way the AI behaves, having them placed almost like chess pieces, it's exciting and no matter how long I play this game, legendary keeps me on my toes. It's not like all the others where you're dealing with maybe 7 guys that have the tactical finesse of frogs and the key is just pop-shoot-pop-shoot until they die and go to the next designated ball pit - please do not step over the divider. That one has a slide though, so have LOTS of fun on that!

Pretty sure I died the first time I played that game. I had no hype for it when I started and it shattered my whole world.

No... in Halo the environments may not always be super-diverse, but they are cohesive and compelling to look at and traverse. Not to mention they are functional and actually jive well with the AI... even by modern standards, it's pretty damned effective. And sometimes shit goes down and you actually have to figure out how to solve it on the fly or just get your shit wrecked again, but this time in another way.

I may be nostalgia blind... Halo was the first shooter I ever found to use a THUMBSTICK for aiming. Blew my friggin mind. I think for that alone it will always be up there for me.  But every time I fire one up I HAVE to finish that campaign. I can just play them over and over again. People talk a lot about the multiplayer, which I loved as much as any of my friends.  But honestly I think what they did with the base games was the real achievement, even if being one of the most compelling multiplayer games of its time is what made it successful.

I mean, there's more. The amount of stuff Halo got right is still kind of hard for me to understand to the point where I doubt if they really did. I keep thinking "Do these things actually justy suck and that's why other games never play with these ideas in the same ways?" They're not complicated games... just very thoughtfully constructed ones. IDK. It bums me that straight shooters today have lackluster campaigns, because I'm playing the proof of concept and this is the year it officially becomes vintage... still waiting for more on that level from the others. Though the tac shooters don't inspire hope. I think there was a CoD recently that people claimed had a good campaign. They don't have that mindset towards shooters. It's mostly guided wish fulfillment of pretending to be the most tactical person on the planet. It's just that the reality of that, manifested through gameplay, is boring as shit because a lot of it ends up needing to be dumbed down or otherwise restricted.

I just don't understand how these games are legitimately better as shooters, than a good number of modern shooters today... even the ones made by Bungie kinda blow nowadays.


----------



## SN2716057 (Apr 21, 2021)

Back at Aperture testing with time travel and getting stuck in the future/past/present. Portal Reloaded is a free update (mod) for Portal 2. More puzzles and cake!


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 21, 2021)

This contraption is rustic but effective. Also helps stop me being attacked by packs of dogs, eagles and wild boars


----------



## RealKGB (Apr 21, 2021)

Super Timmy Wii.


----------



## Cvrk (Apr 22, 2021)

@SN2716057 portal 2 had co-op complete campaign if i remember right. are these new maps also playable in co-op?


----------



## SN2716057 (Apr 22, 2021)

Cvrk said:


> @SN2716057 portal 2 had co-op complete campaign if i remember right. are these new maps also playable in co-op?


Alas no, I don't see any options for that.

@RealKGB


----------



## X71200 (Apr 22, 2021)

It seems like Warzone got a map update, it downloaded some 25-30 gigs and changed the theme but there's a counter in the game not letting me dial in (about 8 hours to go), FYI if anybody is interested.


----------



## Frick (Apr 22, 2021)

robot zombie said:


> OG Halo Trilogy.
> 
> Just gonna say this... what they did with the campaigns as far as shooter campaigns go... masterful. _Legendary_
> 
> ...



The only thing I know about Halo is this


----------



## X71200 (Apr 22, 2021)

Well, there's a Master Chief, and then some lackluster recent PC titles... if you want to talk about what came out in the previous years, that is.


----------



## Sithaer (Apr 22, 2021)

Since I was suggested to give AC 1 another chance and I kinda need some break from looter/grind games I decided to pick up AC 1 Director's cut on GoG when it was on sale recently.



For the 21:9 ratio all I had to do is replace the exe file with an already edited one, luckily the GoG version allowed this with no issues.

UI and controls will need to some time to get used to but I can totally play this I think.
Cranked up the res all the way with VSR to get rid of those jaggies, will see how stable it is later on but so far its fine.


----------



## Amite (Apr 22, 2021)

NMS


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 23, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I loved Altered Carbon, the acting was a bit bad sometimes so I kind of get it, but overall I loved it and really was sad when it was canceled. im going to look up the third book now and give it a go


Maybe try watching The Nevers it's just like Cyberpunk 2077 but in 1896...

as for gaming I think I might go for another run through of FarCry 2 but I really just wish I could get Aquanox running in W10


----------



## Calmmo (Apr 24, 2021)

Finished Bravely Default 2 - True ending, 99h51m playtime 

Starting Nier Replicant 1.22xxxxx

48 fps cap, stuttering when the camera moves in cutscenes and once you fix the 48fps cap you need to cap at 60 otherwise animations are sped up (all fixed via nvidia CP).
Just your typical badly japanese developed game, stereotypical incompetence really


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 24, 2021)

Calmmo said:


> Finished Bravely Default 2 - True ending, 99h51m playtime
> 
> Starting Nier Replicant 1.22xxxxx
> 
> ...



yep i decided a long time im not bothering with games that dont at least allow 100hz frame caps... nier are great games im sure, im sad i have to miss out on them


----------



## bogmali (Apr 24, 2021)

Let's not judge people folks, it's their money, and let them spend it the way they want it. If they want to play a certain game, why would you call them dumb?


----------



## Atomic77 (Apr 25, 2021)

I just started messing around with Grand Theft Auto Five. It actually runs pretty well on my Dell  AIO  system.


----------



## Khonjel (Apr 25, 2021)

Was (re)playing L.A. Noire again until fucking Rockstar updated it (and Max Payne 3) with forced Social Club Launcher recently. For some reason I can't access their login server so I can't login and continue playing. And it's too much of a hassle to install VPN and shit. Backburner for now.

Playing Bully atm. Haven't had this fun in a while. Made me rethink of playing some older Rockstar gems. I haven't played older GTAs for example. I did play Max Payne 2 though. That was also a gem.
I don't know how anyone played this game at default 30 fps. SilentPatchBully makes it run at buttery 60 fps. Though it makes the game buggy at some quests. Highly recommend.

Saw some vids about Gaijin's Enlisted recently. Truth be told I'm having a blast playing it. Though I feel like I'm already fatigued with the usual grind of free-to-play games. Gimme an automatic weapon already damnit. The only reason I hate WW2 games is because all the bolt-action gunplay.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 25, 2021)

Atomic77 said:


> I just started messing around with Grand Theft Auto Five. It actually runs pretty well on my Dell  AIO  system.


Glad to see your new system is working out well!


----------



## robot zombie (Apr 25, 2021)

So it's no secret, I mod FO4 a little bit. I had one epic setup, lost in a series of irrecoverable mod management snafus and backup snafus... listen, I killed my whole system. I had to go back from a fresh Windows install lol. But when I did that, I took what I learned and rebuilt my mod setup complete with my own weather tweaks and semi-custom ENB shaders (semi- in that I mostly just slapped together things I liked from other people's code lol.) What a day that was... actually it was 3 days of strife just getting back to normal. My soul was in limbo for all of it. But it worked out in the end.

...I'll just post a couple for now. Probably a few hundred to go through, though my weathers don't have much diversity. Give me 3 adderall and I'll add 30 distinct weathers to it. Cuz that shit is extraordinarily time-consuming. The ones I got here took long enough.



Spoiler: SCREENSHOTS



















I worked on the whole thing in long stretches. I think I have nearly every texture covered now. I may find 2 cases where the objects only appear once or something like that. But really, there are few aspects of this game I haven't messed with significantly.

I think I'm pretty much done now though! I'm not finding things I NEED to fix anymore. It's really been a pretty detail-oriented endeavor. I have changed about everything I can get in to change. Just about anything I could think to improve. I had to check my current Vortex profile: *452 mods enabled.*

Coming back to it, I was actually blown away by how it looked. Really made me happy to see. That's saying something. Never had that feeling looking at this game before. I kinda wanted a return to FO3's bleakness, with a little bit of NV's sunny, dusty vibe. And then something a bit on the 'paranormal' side of post-apoc. Just in terms of the color and atmosphere. So it's all very misty and dark, with some some pretty/vivid moments mixed in. I need to pull back on the pink in the sun/moon. The post-work is overdone a bit, across the board that could use some touching up. That's about all I think I got left though, unless I want to get really serious and start making mods. I could do some cool stuff, I think. This weather mod is really simple, but if I built-out the radstorms... maybe gave it some snow and other particle FX in variants. But gotadamn is that a majorly time-consuming endeavor. So many things you probably think are simple, are. But they take a lot longer than you expect simple things to take.  It's really crossing a more significant line of commitment.

You be the judge - personally I think it's an excellent change. I need to get the screenshots together for a gallery or something. I think I've got something a little different from what people typically do with their FO4. It's sort of like how in fashion there's stuff that's cool and then there's stuff that's timeless. A lot of people go for a look that's cool, vivid, and really over-the-top flashy. I kinda wanted something that was very heavy, but maybe more washed-out and understated. Something that's maybe not the most exciting, but never wears out its welcome, as a lot of the popular ENB and visual/weather overhauls often do. If you play for long enough they will strain you out with all of the contrast, saturation, and sharpening.

I feel like the popular weather mods also stretch the weather system too far at times... they all have weathers in them that are just completely burnt. They reach down to change things on a level they can't really get at - nothing good happens when you overcompensate for a bad starting point, like too much EQ on a bad recording. I wanted to avoid stuff like that, but still have fairly heavy processing. Just not "SUPER-ULTRA-ENHANCED-4D-VANILLA-EXPERIENCE" processing. Maybe a gentler sort of re-imagining, where I'm specifically not bending the visual end to do anything it really doesn't wanna do. Let's not go to the moon and back, see what we've got to work with. Simple themes working two or three tone color grading into the layers of the weather. You don't need fancy technical stuff to craft vibe. I know that works in music, anyway. It's in the skill of combining simple things.

I guess I have... unique tastes from staring at this game for so long. I like a lot of bloom and thick fog. This engine is just very barren looking on its own, but it does have those godrays. They look really cool, if you can run them. So I'm set up to have the weathers give me godrays that are as thiqq as possible. They also hide a lot of undesirable aspects of the visuals. The fog and godrays have the benefit of obscuring the LODs more often. I like the dynamic that adds, it plays off of so many things in these environments. I think it gives more depth in an engine that generally does a good job at making everything look flat as paper. But I digress...


----------



## Cvrk (Apr 25, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> I decided to pick up AC 1 Director's cut on GoG when it was on sale recently.


You are crazy and brave at the same time. 

I finally finished Nioh 2. I still have the extra 2 DLC's...man for 40EUR you get so much game and story. I co-oped it like 50% of all content in this game. Great great video 
They won't be making Nioh 3 because of bad sales  

If you can believe it or not, people were asking for refunds because the game was too hard...all this coming mostly from souls players



Spoiler: Souls Game Done RIGHT!


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 25, 2021)

Cvrk said:


> You are crazy and brave at the same time.



What's wrong with AC 1 director's cut? I have beat the first assassins creed game many times, its a classic imo.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Apr 25, 2021)

just found my og richard burns rally cd
gonna plonk it in my computer and see how that goes


----------



## Sithaer (Apr 25, 2021)

Cvrk said:


> You are crazy and brave at the same time.


Controls/interface is a bit wonky but the game itself is alright to play imo, definitely like it more this time than when I first played it at launch. _'Never finished it'_

You are not wrong on the crazy part tho, but not because of playing AC 1.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 25, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> What's wrong with AC 1 director's cut? I have beat the first assassins creed game many times, its a classic imo.


For those of us who only use m/kb, it’s a control issue. Controls for AC games were unintuitive until ACIV came out. Prior to that it always felt like a chore to play, which is the exact opposite of what gaming should be.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 25, 2021)

rtwjunkie said:


> For those of us who only use m/kb, it’s a control issue. Controls for AC games were unintuitive until ACIV came out. Prior to that it always felt like a chore to play, which is the exact opposite of what gaming should be.



I always use controller for most of my third person action games. So that was never an issues for me.


----------



## Sithaer (Apr 25, 2021)

rtwjunkie said:


> For those of us who only use m/kb, it’s a control issue. Controls for AC games were unintuitive until ACIV came out. Prior to that it always felt like a chore to play, which is the exact opposite of what gaming should be.



Yup I noticed that it defaults to controller icons and whatnot in the settings while I'm using m/kb, wording on the controls is also weird and confusing at first.
I do have a controller but its not plugged in and I only use it for walking simulators/very slow paced games and fighting games.

For everything else its a big nope for me and I rather get used to this with m/kb. 
Well already have it was just weird for a day or two.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 25, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> Yup I noticed that it defaults to controller icons and whatnot in the settings while I'm using m/kb, wording on the controls is also weird and confusing at first.
> I do have a controller but its not plugged in and I only use it for walking simulators/very slow paced games and fighting games.
> 
> For everything else its a big nope for me and I rather get used to this with m/kb.
> Well already have it was just weird for a day or two.



For games like Tomb Raider I use kb/m, since a lot of it archery, etc... much nicer with mouse to aim. but I really don't see a need at all for jb/m on games like Assassins Creed or Witcher

what is the advantage for you?


----------



## Sithaer (Apr 25, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> For games like Tomb Raider I use kb/m, since a lot of it archery, etc... much nicer with mouse to aim. but I really don't see a need at all for jb/m on games like Assassins Creed or Witcher
> 
> what is the advantage for you?



Advantage is that this is what I grew up with, I/my family never owned any console and pretty much used kb/m ever since the 486 era in my early elementary school days. _'I will be 32 soon ish'_

Controller just feels alien to me in most games and I play a lot worse with it to the point of being annoyed.
Only exceptions are the games I mentioned but even for those I only pickued up a controller 'xbox' like 1-2 years ago, the only genre where I really feel that its better for me is fighting games like Dragon Ball Fighter and the likes. _'non competitive level, just casual fun vs bots/story'_

I just can't seem to develop proper muscle memory for a controller and the button layout and if a game requires any sort of quick reflexes or god forbid a quick time event then I'm gonna fail a lot with a controller.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 25, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> Advantage is that this is what I grew up with, I/my family never owned any console and pretty much used kb/m ever since the 486 era in my early elementary school days. _'I will be 32 soon ish'_
> 
> Controller just feels alien to me in most games and I play a lot worse with it to the point of being annoyed.
> Only exceptions are the games I mentioned but even for those I only pickued up a controller 'xbox' like 1-2 years ago, the only genre where I really feel that its better for me is fighting games like Dragon Ball Fighter and the likes. _'non competitive level, just casual fun vs bots/story'_
> ...



it's just opposite for me, I suck at quick time events in the tomb raider games on keyboard, but controller im excellent at it.  i grew up on consoles though, i had one PC in 1995 before most people did still but I only played a couple games on it.  I still preferred PlayStation 1 back then.

I just wish Sony was not so snobbish with its IP... the DualSense controller on PC would be so amazing... the controller feels so good in my hands... smoothest analog sticks in the world too... its really a lovely controller, but no point owning it on PC unless Sony allowed companies to openly code for it its haptic feedback and such and provided drivers for it. If Sony was smart they would allow this, and I bet a lot of people would see how amazing that controller is and it would become main one used on PC within a few years.  hence raking them in profits on controllers that largely never sell out.


----------



## Sithaer (Apr 25, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> it's just opposite for me, I suck at quick time events in the tomb raider games on keyboard, but controller im excellent at it.  i grew up on consoles though, i had one PC in 1995 before most people did still but I only played a couple games on it.  I still preferred PlayStation 1 back then.
> 
> I just wish Sony was not so snobbish with its IP... the DualSense controller on PC would be so amazing... the controller feels so good in my hands... smoothest analog sticks in the world too... its really a lovely controller, but no point owning it on PC unless Sony allowed companies to openly code for it its haptic feedback and such and provided drivers for it. If Sony was smart they would allow this, and I bet a lot of people would see how amazing that controller is and it would become main one used on PC within a few years.  hence raking them in profits on controllers that largely never sell out.



Yea at the end of the day it comes down to personal preference and what you are used to.
I drove some friends crazy when I told them that I'm playing souls like games with a kb/m and actually finished some of those games cause its easier for me that way.  _'Darksiders 3 and Lords of the fallen for example'_

Last time I used the controller it was with Life is Strange 2, games like that I can manage and just chill play it with a controller but when I played Man of Medan I literally killed almost everyone cause I kept failing quick time events with it._ 'That game has horrible camera/user controls with kb/m so I had no choice..'_

Anyway I don't want to offtopic here about such so theres that, I will try to finish AC 1 whenever possible cause I might have less time to play games depending on how far I let something escalate in my life currently. _'thats for myself'_


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Apr 25, 2021)

NIeR Replicant ver 1.22474487139



lynx29 said:


> if I am new to Nier, can I play Automata second and Replicant first when it comes out? or should I do it in order?


Nier Replicant is a prequel to Automate, Automate takes place 1000 years after the first game



rtwjunkie said:


> I’m sorry, no I haven’t played it yet. It’s still on my backlog yet.


Wow really ! 
you are the one who played every game under the sun from what i read out of your replies, very much surprised you passed on Automate


----------



## X71200 (Apr 25, 2021)

Nier: Automata I didn't dig, the hack'n'slash / run play felt a bit weak and the Touhou gunhell style intro shootout felt out of place. Just not my type of game and not an excellent game in its own genre either IMO.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 25, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> NIeR Replicant ver 1.22474487139
> 
> 
> Nier Replicant is a prequel to Automate, Automate takes place 1000 years after the first game
> ...



I will start with Replicant Remastered then, thanks!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 26, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> For games like Tomb Raider I use kb/m, since a lot of it archery, etc... much nicer with mouse to aim. but I really don't see a need at all for jb/m on games like Assassins Creed or Witcher
> 
> what is the advantage for you?


Same with me. I never grew up with a controller or consoles. I played k/m on friend’s computer even in college when things were pretty primitive (you’ll need to climb into the way back machine to see those years). For me a controller is completely foreign and uncomfortable no matter how many times I have tried. As a result, I make it work and end up having a very good time on k/m on nearly every game. AC tho frustrating the first couple hours, eventually was conquered too.



Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> very much surprised you passed on Automate


I haven’t passed yet.  You’d be surprised how many games are still in my backlog.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 26, 2021)

rtwjunkie said:


> Same with me. I never grew up with a controller or consoles. I played k/m on friend’s computer even in college when things were pretty primitive.  For me a controller is completely foreign and uncomfortable no matter how many times I have tried. As a result, I make it work and end up having a very good time on k/m on nearly every game. AC tho frustrating the first couple hours, eventually was conquered too.
> 
> 
> I haven’t passed yet.  You’d be surprised how many games are still in my backlog.



yep, I have big backlog, but my passion for wanting to play them all hasn't changed. i intend to be a life long gamer. in nursing home, I will be playing my backlog still and having a blast doing it


----------



## robot zombie (Apr 26, 2021)

See... I played games on PC as a kid, but gaming from middle school through high school was largely social. Like, if you didn't have controller skills, you weren't even fitting in with my friend group, because we were all playing competitive games with controllers. If you hung out with that group, you were going to get good at using them. Not even as a hard expectation... more just a matter of course. Unless you just enjoy getting mocked and having your ass handed to you by the same group of people every day.

It's funny, too. I am competent with KB/M, and I can even see where it is simply superior. I can also recognize how it's better if you're a game designer. A controller has to be simple and intuitive, by the paths the controller you're designing for gives you. A mouse and keyboard gives you more options for control schemes and gui/interface layouts. Having to design for controllers limits games, functionally.

Buuuut unless I'm competing seriously, I default to controller wherever possible. I'm basically an old man now, so comfort takes precedent over 'edge' or whatever. Yes, even shooters. With light assist and practice easing up to the highest sensitivity, you'd be surprised at the amount of speed and precision you can have with aiming and movement. Certain movement combos aren't as easy, and obviously the granularity and response time have hard limits, but it's really enough if you just git gud. And then you can enjoy the added comfort of not being physically confined while you play.

Do ya'll understand how nice not being coupled to a desk is? I don't want to sit up at a desk to play games. I want to melt in my chair. Hell, if you reverse the sticks, you can play upside down. That is the primary advantage. You're holding it in your hands, so you can take it anywhere. Though in all fairness... I have ADHD. Sitting still really isn't for me. Hard to squirm around with the mouse and keyboard.

Immersion-wise, I just find it better. The way hands interact with a controller works better for me, when it comes to forgetting that all of the actual interaction is with that object and not the things in the game themselves. This may be familiarity. People used to KB/M will have their immersion broken by hangups that aren't even hangups for me. I can decouple better with a controller. KB is for management and strategy games... for me, obviously.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Apr 26, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> Advantage is that this is what I grew up with, I/my family never owned any console and pretty much used kb/m ever since the 486 era in my early elementary school days. _'I will be 32 soon ish'_



When I read this it shocked me a little...I didn't realize it had been so many years "since the 486 era".   It so happens I moved from one city to another the year the 486 DX2 66 came out...so, I do remember having the pc in 1992.  I'll never forget it...it was my first pc with a door and wheels.  I'm love pc cases with a door on the front.

Gheesh...I just realized I'm old....it's not a comfortable feeling.

As far as a controller goes.  I owned every console from the very beginning up until the Sega Genesis back in the same time frame and I didn't have much of a problem using that...but for some reason my mind can't get wrapped around the Microsoft xbox or playstation controllers.  I don't know if it's because I'm left handed or what it is...but they're just too complicated and feel backwards to me.  It's actually frustrating.  I'm strictly a kb/m person because of it...but I have nothing against consoles...I like them or at least I used to.

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Sithaer (Apr 26, 2021)

Liquid Cool said:


> When I read this it shocked me a little...I didn't realize it had been so many years "since the 486 era".   It so happens I moved from one city to another the year the 486 DX2 66 came out...so, I do remember having the pc in 1992.  I'll never forget it...it was my first pc with a door and wheels.  I'm love pc cases with a door on the front.
> 
> Gheesh...I just realized I'm old....it's not a comfortable feeling.
> 
> ...



Well I'm not exactly sure what the real era was that time but I remember that it was the most popular PC around here at the time and also in my school.

Supposedly we had a 386 as our first PC but I barely remember that, I was too young to care nor to remember.

And yea it does make me feel old but eh, so does many other things even tho my physical look is more like a 20 year old if not younger.. _'I'm sometimes asked for my ID card when I buy booze and 18 is the legal age in my country  '_

Intertestingly enough consoles werent really a thing in my school class/within my friend groups.
If I'm correct only one kid out of 20+ had a PS 1 and same in my High school class where only one friend had a Xbox which was pretty much my only experience playing on a console when I was hanging out at his place.

That being said I have no problems with consoles, they can fit nicely in a gaming setup and its actually a good option for a lot of ppl.



lynx29 said:


> yep, I have big backlog, but my passion for wanting to play them all hasn't changed. i intend to be a life long gamer. in nursing home, I will be playing my backlog still and having a blast doing it



Same here, this is my main hobby and my escape zone as an Introvert so as long as I have the option to even play ~1 hour/day I will damn do regardless of my age or what others say. 
My only other hobby is casual working out but I'm sure that will fail on me way before gaming does, I mean whenever I start developing problems with my body and whatnot. _'my shoulder is already kind of bad'_
Looking at my backlog I'm not sure if I will ever finish it since I keep adding more games to it.


----------



## Calmmo (Apr 26, 2021)

rtwjunkie said:


> I haven’t passed yet.  You’d be surprised how many games are still in my backlog.



Is that a backlog challenge?


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 26, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> Looking at my backlog I'm not sure if I will ever finish it since I keep adding more games to it.



I already know I will never finish my backlog, but I am honestly fine with that. As long as my passion for the hobby remains... I take my time, I switch between hobbies, and genres within those hobbies, and I find it makes for a much more enjoyable experience. Right now I am mostly excited about the booktuber world and enjoying some reading, and having a blast while doing it. It doesn't mean I dislike gaming anymore, I will come back soon and have more fun than ever with that, it's healthy to take turns or space things out.

At least I will never be like those people who are retired and bored 24/7... I had trouble finding work for a few years before, but I was never bored during that time. Life is what you make of it.  Cheers mates


----------



## Cvrk (Apr 26, 2021)

rtwjunkie said:


> For those of us who only use m/kb, it’s a control issue. Controls for AC games were unintuitive until ACIV came out. Prior to that it always felt like a chore to play, which is the exact opposite of what gaming should be.


In that case, you will never ever play this game...Neither 1 or 2. NIOH was 200% made for a controller and a PS4 controller. Cuz the xbox one had issues. It was hell trying to do all those complicated combos on a keyboard...

But surely they learned.
No.
They did not. The second game comes around. This is they have a line in the main menu that says mouse & keyboard, however, it's more for show. Even with the last update, remapping the keys, which at some point you will have to it's impossible. 
Remapping. No. We don't do that around here. On top of that, they added extra difficulty. 

What was that? Nioh was too easy. We got you covered, here make it harder and ad 10 more combos on top...so even on a controller you wills till have to learn how to press 5 buttons at the same time, always in a different order.

YES. I finished the game. YES, I played it 99,9% on a keyboard. Except for that one time, that the game went offline and I had to connect my controller to go back ONLINE. 
I connected the controller and all the buttons did nothing. Then i pressed on the right analog stick and that did it....there is NO button mapped on the keyboard for "PRESS ANALOG STICK - FUCNTION"






Did I mention that NIOH 2, is one of* the best* games I played in 2020-2021


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 27, 2021)

Cvrk said:


> *Village RE* is one of them. Dude, that game looks amazing.
> 
> Chloe is that you in the image or a cosplayer? I never played Life is Strange. Remember the first 30 minutes, where you were outside and you had to turn on the water hose on those girls so you can enter the building? Yeah, i never found out how...and uninstalled


Waiting for RE Village as well.

Oh hell no not me, I'm a dude who simply has a waifu's nickname  some cosplayer which I found from google images.


----------



## X71200 (Apr 27, 2021)

They need to get rid of the Village theme and stick with a sequel to Revolutions. That was an actually good game, not the Baker's village title. Watching some gameplay, there will barely be even as much shootouts as the one in the previous madman's village game. Another mediocre Resident Evil title. There haven't been a good Resident Evil game since Biohazard / Revolutions 2. The rest were all buggy and weak stuff.


----------



## Hemmingstamp (Apr 27, 2021)

I was playing Call to Arms - Gates of Hell: Ostfront, It's still in Beta phase, dunno how long till it's released though.
The game, although the dev team are different, it was kinda created for the Men of War Assault Squad peeps who were screaming for another WWII title.
Graphics and gameplay are a step up from previous games. All good fun for those who like historical battles.

Quick edit: I never knew a Molotov launcher exisited until I played the beta. The devs are trying their hardest to get the game as historically accurate as possible and seem to be doing a good job of it.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 27, 2021)

Cvrk said:


> (sorry no images) I am playing* Diablo 2 Resurrectred Alpha*. It's _perfect_. Simply perfect. The perfect hack&slash rpg. I never played a hack & slash something looks so good. The camera is positioned perfectly. Everything is done to perfection. When his drops legit at the end of the year it's gonna be better than Cyberpunk
> For me, the last sort was mediocre at best. _Wolcen Lords of mayhem_ it's just bad. And _Warhammer Chaosbane_ was meh at best.
> -------------------------


Diablo 2 is indeed looking to become very true to the original, with lots of quality of life bonus on top without destroying the core of the game and its limitations.

I hope it stays that way, because like yourself I'm gonna be all over that. In that vein, Titan Quest Remastered is a pretty decent tour, too. Nice build options, cool itemization. Not quite as smooth as Diablo, but enjoyable nonetheless. Maybe its a good one to fill your stomach until release of D2  And obviously, Grim Dawn, which is a bit like a TQ remake on steroids wrt builds and options.

That, and Baldurs Gate 3 is what I'm anxiously waiting for

Until then, I'm racking up top 3's in Apex Legends. Game is still. So. Good. And its still perfectly fine to ignore the whole MTX nonsense.


----------



## metalfiber (Apr 27, 2021)

I thought i'd catch up on anything Life is Strange related since the 3rd one is coming out later this year.

Before the Storm is not near is good as the first. Now i forgot what happened to R.A. in the first one...so i guess i'll play it again.


----------



## SN2716057 (Apr 27, 2021)

irl I'm not allowed to drive cause of medication so I'm just transporting stuff in BeamNG.drive


----------



## Sithaer (Apr 27, 2021)

metalfiber said:


> I thought i'd catch up on anything Life is Strange related since the 3rd one is coming out later this year.
> 
> Before the Storm is not near is good as the first. Now i forgot what happened to R.A. in the first one...so i guess i'll play it again.
> 
> View attachment 198355



Hell naw I just recently played the series and I already miss it, love those games. _'LiS 1 is my fav with Max'_

Next one will be a first day buy for me even tho I rarely do that. _'like once a year'_


----------



## xrobwx71 (Apr 27, 2021)

I just played through 2010's PC version of Aliens vs Predator, all 3 characters: Marine, Alien, and Predator.  Nostalgic.


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 28, 2021)

It's time to start playing games I forgot that I had, including AC Unity which was free during the Notre Dame fire. Others include AC II, III and China which I haven't even installed yet and don't remember how they got into my library. And let's not even talk about the games in Epic...
I've not really played much AC, but it's obvious that they're classy games.
 

The peasants are revolting!


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Apr 28, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> It's time to start playing games I forgot that I had, including AC Unity which was free during the Notre Dame fire. Others include AC II, III and China which I haven't even installed yet and don't remember how they got into my library. And let's not even talk about the games in Epic...
> I've not really played much AC, but it's obvious that they're classy games.
> View attachment 198360
> 
> ...


at least in my region this game was not free during the fire it had a masisive discount but was not free


----------



## metalfiber (Apr 28, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> Hell naw I just recently played the series and I already miss it, love those games. _'LiS 1 is my fav with Max'_
> 
> Next one will be a first day buy for me even tho I rarely do that. _'like once a year'_


I hope it comes out as one game and not 5 parts...if it comes out in parts i'll wait till they are all released to play.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 28, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> It's time to start playing games I forgot that I had, including AC Unity which was free during the Notre Dame fire. Others include AC II, III and China which I haven't even installed yet and don't remember how they got into my library. And let's not even talk about the games in Epic...
> I've not really played much AC, but it's obvious that they're classy games.
> View attachment 198360
> 
> ...


I actually really liked Unity, especially for all the parts of Paris during the Revolution.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 28, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> Hell naw I just recently played the series and I already miss it, love those games. _'LiS 1 is my fav with Max'_
> 
> Next one will be a first day buy for me even tho I rarely do that. _'like once a year'_


Chloe's my girl as someone may guess from the nickname..

Haven't played those in some time so maybe I'll install those on my second rig and play from TV. LiS2 sucks tho when compared to 1 and BtS. And it's hella demanding, even 980 Ti couldn't keep a stable 60fps.


----------



## X800 (Apr 28, 2021)

Just an amazing game. Best game that i have played in a long time.


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 28, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> at least in my region this game was not free during the fire it had a masisive discount but was not free


I could have sworn that Ubisoft made Unity free for a limited time on a world wide basis, due to the fire.


----------



## Rahnak (Apr 28, 2021)

Started Dragon Quest XI's 3rd chapter last weekend. Really enjoying the game so far, in part thanks to the sped up battles. I don't think I could bear to play at normal speed now. 



Splinterdog said:


> It's time to start playing games I forgot that I had, including AC Unity which was free during the Notre Dame fire. Others include AC II, III and China which I haven't even installed yet and don't remember how they got into my library


AC2 and China were offered for free at some point, AC3 you may have gotten with the Odyssey DLC if it's the remaster? At least that's how I got those.


----------



## Frick (Apr 28, 2021)

X800 said:


> Just an amazing game. Best game that i have played in a long time.
> View attachment 198366



I haven't played for a bunch of weeks, but I'm thinking about doing a proper writeup. The short version will be something like "not very deep but it's great at distracting you from that fact".


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 28, 2021)

Frick said:


> I haven't played for a bunch of weeks, but I'm thinking about doing a proper writeup. The short version will be something like "not very deep but it's great at distracting you from that fact".


I have determined that in my old age, gaming priorities have come to this:. Story is tops.  Graphics and gameplay duke it out for 2 and 3.  I can't say which is more important because each one can ruin the experience if poor enough.

If you mean deep as in customization (classes, skills, perks and appearance), that doesn't even hit my radar unless it is atrocious.


----------



## Frick (Apr 28, 2021)

moproblems99 said:


> I have determined that in my old age, gaming priorities have come to this:. Story is tops.  Graphics and gameplay duke it out for 2 and 3.  I can't say which is more important because each one can ruin the experience if poor enough.
> 
> If you mean deep as in customization (classes, skills, perks and appearance), that doesn't even hit my radar unless it is atrocious.



I mean deep as in everything.


----------



## RealKGB (Apr 28, 2021)

Playing "Hope that 21 isn't selected because then I have to present my 90% done presentation"


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 28, 2021)

RealKGB said:


> Playing "Hope that 21 isn't selected because then I have to present my 90% done presentation"


30% of life is faking it til you make it so you are still in line with averages.


----------



## RealKGB (Apr 28, 2021)

moproblems99 said:


> 30% of life is faking it til you make it so you are still in line with averages.


It didn't land on 21, phew!
Now I can get it to 95%.


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 28, 2021)

X800 said:


> Just an amazing game. Best game that i have played in a long time.
> View attachment 198366


I'm waiting for Epic to release it for free. I mean, the law of averages...


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 28, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I'm waiting for Epic to release it for free. I mean, the law of averages...


I paid full price on gog.


----------



## Sithaer (Apr 28, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I'm waiting for Epic to release it for free. I mean, the law of averages...



I'm waiting to be able to buy an affordable mid range-ish card so that I can play the game properly. _'so next year maybe?'_
Apparently 2560x1080 and 4GB Vram on AMD cards does not compute with this game, still has some very low res glitchy textures and it ruins the whole look of the game at some places so I rather not play it like that. _'Was hoping for a fix but nope, updated GoG version still has it'_

Tried various fixes posted by ppl but nothing helps, settings doesn't matter either it happens even on Low.
My bro's GTX 970 does not have this issue @same res and settings.



Chloe Price said:


> Chloe's my girl as someone may guess from the nickname..
> 
> Haven't played those in some time so maybe I'll install those on my second rig and play from TV. LiS2 sucks tho when compared to 1 and BtS. And it's hella demanding, even 980 Ti couldn't keep a stable 60fps.



You could also wait for the remastered versions that come with LiS 3 I think, tho these games look just fine as it is but I'm not sure how much different the remasters will be.
And yea LiS 2 sure is more demanding, had to lower some stuff but in overall it wasn't that bad on my 570.
Its a slow game so I did not care much for fps anyway and just played the game.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 28, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> You could also wait for the remastered versions that come with LiS 3 I think, tho these games look just fine as it is but I'm not sure how much different the remasters will be.
> And yea LiS 2 sure is more demanding, had to lower some stuff but in overall it wasn't that bad on my 570.
> Its a slow game so I did not care much for fps anyway and just played the game.


Yea, I'll probably get the remasters as well, but I want to play them from TV so I'll just play the originals as Radeon HD 7850 manages those fine.


----------



## Sithaer (Apr 28, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> Yea, I'll probably get the remasters as well, but I want to play them from TV so I'll just play the originals as Radeon HD 7850 manages those fine.



O yea that will do just fine, easy to run games as it should be.
First time I played LiS 1+ BtS I had a 4.th gen i 3 and a GTX 950 and it was all good even on 1440p forced with DSR.

Actually you can even play the first game on mobile  , randomly found it in the app store and tried the demo.
Obviously its a toned down version of the PC game but I was still surprised that it exist and that it runs on my ~150$ phone from 2018.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 28, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> O yea that will do just fine, easy to run games as it should be.
> First time I played LiS 1+ BtS I had a 4.th gen i 3 and a GTX 950 and it was all good even on 1440p forced with DSR.
> 
> Actually you can even play the first game on mobile  , randomly found it in the app store and tried the demo.
> Obviously its a toned down version of the PC game but I was still surprised that it exist and that it runs on my ~150$ phone from 2018.


Mobile version with Xbox controller via bluetooth = pure win.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 28, 2021)

Finally played through Wolfenstein: The New Order, and Wolfenstein: The Old Blood, Wolfenstein: The New Colossus all in order of release.
Right now I am finishing up (or at least I think I am) Wolfenstein: Youngblood.  Youngblood is a little confusing, but still pretty fun.
This series is definitely not for folks that are real squeamish


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 28, 2021)

xrobwx71 said:


> I just played through 2010's PC version of Aliens vs Predator, all 3 characters: Marine, Alien, and Predator.  Nostalgic.



I did this one a couple years ago, it really holds up well... also if you hit alt + enter then hit alt + enter again, it would turn on high refresh mode so I was getting 144 fps 144hz smoothness... really hope you didn't play it all at 60 fps, not many people know that trick for that game lol


----------



## HammerON (Apr 28, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I did this one a couple years ago, it really holds up well... also if you hit alt + enter then hit alt + enter again, it would turn on high refresh mode so I was getting 144 fps 144hz smoothness... really hope you didn't play it all at 60 fps, not many people know that trick for that game lol


That one is on my replay list! Thanks for the tip on the fps trick


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 28, 2021)

HammerON said:


> That one is on my replay list! Thanks for the tip on the fps trick


if you want more specific instructions (but my simple definition should do the trick):









						Steam Community :: Guide :: Play the game at 144 fps with DirectX 11 Enhanced Features
					

You can play the DirectX 9 version at high frame rates with v-sync on, but if you tried to play the DirectX 11 version, it will be defaulted to 60 fps. This guide will show you a simple trick to play




					steamcommunity.com
				




@xrobwx71  also it defaults to whatever your monitor refresh rate is... so if your doing 100hz 3440x1440 the alt + enter trick will do 100hz 100 fps. etc


EDIT:  I APPARENTLY REMEMBERED WRONG, YOU HAVE TO DO ALT+ ENTER 3X NOT TWICE.... cause you want to finish in full screen mode which makes it look better too.


----------



## X71200 (Apr 28, 2021)

HammerON said:


> Finally played through Wolfenstein: The New Order, and Wolfenstein: The Old Blood, Wolfenstein: The New Colossus all in order of release.
> Right now I am finishing up (or at least I think I am) Wolfenstein: Youngblood.  Youngblood is a little confusing, but still pretty fun.
> This series is definitely not for folks that are real squeamish



The first game was very solid, second was OK but the third was pretty dumbfounded and the fourth went even worse with the mechanics and the feminist stuff tbh.


----------



## xrobwx71 (Apr 28, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I did this one a couple years ago, it really holds up well... also if you hit alt + enter then hit alt + enter again, it would turn on high refresh mode so I was getting 144 fps 144hz smoothness... really hope you didn't play it all at 60 fps, not many people know that trick for that game lol


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 28, 2021)

xrobwx71 said:


> Thanks for the tip!



Just remember, you have to do Alt + Enter 3x in a row to get the max refresh in game fullscreen. i believe if you do it twice, it its max refresh but windowed mode, but when you do it third time it will go to fullscreen mode... the game is much more fun at max refresh.


----------



## denixius (Apr 28, 2021)

I'm currently downloading Total War: Rome REMASTERED, and it seems I will play this game for so long time! Yeah. The preload is active now, and it has a 44GB storage capacity, with a 24GB downloading capacity.


----------



## QuietBob (Apr 28, 2021)

Just completed Quake, what a great classic! The final episode was quite hard, some real old school challenge there. Gonna try out the official Mission Packs now.






Happy 25th birthday Quake!


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Apr 28, 2021)

Was I the only one who had this game be a part of their childhood? A major part for mine in fact.

I didn't grow up with DOOM, I grew up with this:






Hexen Beyond Heretic, used to scare the crap out of me as a kid but I'm pretty desensitized now. Had this game on my craptacular Windows 98 rig with a blazing fast Pentium III and humongous 8 GB hard drive, along with Jazz Jackrabbit 2 and Re-Volt, which I got from my cousin's CD full of games, and Age of Empires 1 Rise of Rome Trial, which I found on my Windows 98 CD.

Had no internet so I binged all of these games... even started messing with HTML files and creating my old webpages, created my own fake search engine that just linked to other pages when you typed something in, created my own fake chat rooms, and even messed with Microsoft Comic Chat. Gotta say, pretty impressive for a 8 year old. Lol. Good old days.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 29, 2021)

Vanny said:


> Hexen Beyond Heretic



Oh man, that is/was an awesome game!!!!!!! 

Of course Heretic was also an amazing game in it's time. Fond memories!!!!!!

Jeez, thanks @Vanny , now I'm going to have to fire up the ole XP gaming system and jump in on some Quake, Heretic, Hexen, etc....


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Apr 29, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> Oh man, that is/was an awesome game!!!!!!!
> 
> Of course Heretic was also an amazing game in it's time. Fond memories!!!!!!
> 
> Jeez, thanks @Vanny , now I'm going to have to fire up the ole XP gaming system and jump in on some Quake, Heretic, Hexen, etc....


Nice profile pic btw, Warcraft 3 for life.


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 29, 2021)

Vanny said:


> Nice profile pic btw, Warcraft 3 for life.


Tides of Darkness here.


----------



## QuietBob (Apr 29, 2021)

Vanny said:


> Age of Empires 1 Rise of Rome Trial, which I found on my Windows 98 CD.


That's exactly how I found out about the franchise, fantastic games! Eventually I completed AoE1 and 2 with their expansions. And Jazz Jackrabbit was probably my favorite platformer, absolutely loved the soundtrack


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 30, 2021)

Resident Evil Village demo - it's gripping stuff!


----------



## Triton.se (Apr 30, 2021)

Metro Exodus

_"Metro Exodus Enhanced Edition"_ with Raytracing as minimum will be free May 6th for all Metro Exodus PC owners. A separate game/download.


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 30, 2021)

About to playtest Chernobyl Liquidators Simulator which is in pre-alpha I believe. No monsters or mutants apparently, which is rare for a game set in a post nuclear Russian disaster.








						Chernobyl Liquidators on Steam
					

Chernobyl Liquidators is a realistic take on the disaster, where you will NOT fight mutants and monsters, instead work hard to contain the radiation, help the people and conspire with the government.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2021)

The Uncertain: Last Quiet Day



			https://cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/steam/apps/256671233/movie480.webm?t=1544214993
		


I could not resist at $4.49 on Epic Games


----------



## robot zombie (May 1, 2021)

Triton.se said:


> Metro Exodus
> 
> _"Metro Exodus Enhanced Edition"_ with Raytracing as minimum will be free May 6th for all Metro Exodus PC owners. A separate game/download.


Cool, looking forward to my 2060 being converted to a brick by one of my favorite games


----------



## Khonjel (May 1, 2021)

Finally finished Bully Scholarship Edition. The story is so cheesy, so corny. Feels like teenagers wrote the story. I love it.
I'm silently mulling playing old Rockstar games after this. Cause let's be honest, huge downtime between R* releases mean their old games are way old.


----------



## moproblems99 (May 1, 2021)

robot zombie said:


> Cool, looking forward to my 2060 being converted to a brick by one of my favorite games


At least you aren't saying that with a 6900xt.


----------



## robot zombie (May 1, 2021)

moproblems99 said:


> At least you aren't saying that with a 6900xt.


Oooo... 

I'm wincing for you all the way over here.


----------



## moproblems99 (May 1, 2021)

robot zombie said:


> Oooo...
> 
> I'm wincing for you all the way over here.


Honestly, I am more excited to play it at 100fps and decent settings instead of like med-low at 45fps.  I am just still pissed at the story.


----------



## robot zombie (May 1, 2021)

moproblems99 said:


> Honestly, I am more excited to play it at 100fps and decent settings instead of like med-low at 45fps.  I am just still pissed at the story.


Wait, did we talk about that before? I feel like we might've, way back. But somehow it surprises me a little now that you hated the story that much.

But yeah... it's not a very well optimized game to begin with. I've noticed it has some REALLY nasty choke points where I swear it's trying to render the whole map or some shit. I was happy with the 2060 with DLSS though (once they fixed it.) I was doing 1080/60 at the time and ran RT high on high settings. I could do ultra, but it crosses the dip threshold. Now I've got a 165hz monitor and it does good on plain ultra with half-sync. 82/3 FPS feels like a good compromise for high fidelity on a game like that. It's not so much reflex as it is patience and strategy, combat-wise. And due to having a 165hz monitor, it sits right in that FPS sweet spot for what this GPU handles steadily.


----------



## Kissamies (May 1, 2021)

Didn't find a good pic of my girl Chloe kissing her girlfriend, I'll try to have some rapid fire with screenshots as I'll play LiS BtS soon, I love Chloe and the game.


----------



## moproblems99 (May 1, 2021)

robot zombie said:


> Wait, did we talk about that before? I feel like we might've, way back. But somehow it surprises me a little now that you hated the story that much.


There is only one part I hated but it was obvious it was coming.


----------



## Hyderz (May 1, 2021)

QuietBob said:


> Just completed Quake, what a great classic! The final episode was quite hard, some real old school challenge there. Gonna try out the official Mission Packs now.
> 
> View attachment 198461
> 
> Happy 25th birthday Quake!



Shamblers!!! Good times


----------



## Kissamies (May 1, 2021)

Speedran RE3 remake @ 1h4min, some day I try to go under 1h..


----------



## Splinterdog (May 1, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> Speedran RE3 remake @ 1h4min, some day I try to go under 1h..


I just restarted RE3 as I was having trouble with Nemesis and hadn't collected everything I needed to before going into the creepy maze. Anyway, I'm just about to go in there and of course Nemesis appears after that. Any tips for avoiding the big fella?


----------



## Kissamies (May 1, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I just restarted RE3 as I was having trouble with Nemesis and hadn't collected everything I needed to before going into the creepy maze. Anyway, I'm just about to go in there and of course Nemesis appears after that. Any tips for avoiding the big fella?


That asshole is scripted, you can shoot him down to disable him for a while or just RUN!!!, I'd go for the latter.. Played the game 18 times already and all achievements cleared.


----------



## Splinterdog (May 1, 2021)

You're doing better than me


----------



## RealKGB (May 1, 2021)

Bravely Second on my New Nintendo 3DS XL.
Working towards a 100% save file. What's left:
5 titles:
Finders Keepers - Find all hidden items
Tomb Raider - Open all chests
Chompion of Legend - get 100,000,000 CP
Heavy Hitter - Deal 50000 (or 500000? not sure) HP of damage in one hit
Done It All - Get all the other titles

4 songs in Chompcraft:
55 - Pirate
56 - Praline
64 - Providence II
65 - Credits

Max out my characters' stats (quite a bit away from that, I'll need a lot of Unearthly Buns)


----------



## SN2716057 (May 2, 2021)

CVT Madness




nomɘb bɘɘqƧ - ɘviɿb.ӘИmɒɘઘ


----------



## denixius (May 2, 2021)

Well, Total War: Rome Remastered is... Okay, I have something to say about it!

First of all, the first thing I want to point out is don't buy or play this game if you want to feel nostalgic. If you are a true Total War fan and would like to have Total War: Rome REMASTERED in your library, you can buy it and play it. However, I would like to point out that the game is Remaster, not Remake. By knowing this, buy and play the game. Otherwise, you will be grievously disappointed.

Although there are new elements and improvements, naturally, there are mostly improvements without going beyond graphic enhancement. However, I prefer the AI of Rome: Total War to the AI of Total War: Rome REMASTERED. In the REMASTERED version, both the campaign map and battle AI are disgraceful; at least that's how I experienced it. Units change formations just randomly. Sometimes they are acting like I'm not giving the order them to do something. The only bad thing about the REMASTERED version is the AI, and it is bad, really bad. I mean it!

However, the game has its advantages, too. Total War: Rome REMASTERED appears to be a completely new game that was not released as an improvement over the original Rome: Total War. This is the point that makes me worried. So, it also means they're changing artificial intelligence. If only they hadn't... From the graphics improvements to the game's REMASTERED version, there are more user-friendly elements in the game, also new contents that we haven't seen in the original Rome: Total War. The game supports ultra HD resolution. There's also amazing updated 3D unit models and textures, widescreen and ultra-wide monitor support. Not to mention the new agent Merchant, of course. The atmosphere of war, campaign map and visual effects are also included in the graphic development. The new pieces of information and lines on the faction, trade, summary, etc. screen and unit information screens on the campaign map of the game have also been improved. In addition, improved camera and control settings have been added to the game. In addition to these, there are also quick access lists to facilitate access.

Overall, it is a good game to experience Rome: Total War with good graphics and atmosphere, but as I said before; "...don't buy or play this game if you want to feel nostalgic. If you are a true Total War fan and would like to have Total War: Rome REMASTERED in your library, you can buy it and play it. However, I would like to point out that the game is Remaster, not Remake. By knowing this, buy and play the game. Otherwise, you will be grievously disappointed."


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 2, 2021)

denixius said:


> Well, Total War: Rome Remastered is... Okay, I have something to say about it!
> 
> First of all, the first thing I want to point out is don't buy or play this game if you want to feel nostalgic. If you are a true Total War fan and would like to have Total War: Rome REMASTERED in your library, you can buy it and play it. However, I would like to point out that the game is Remaster, not Remake. By knowing this, buy and play the game. Otherwise, you will be grievously disappointed.
> 
> ...


For me it would just be too much work to mod to the level I have the first one. It’s practically a remake at this point. I think I’ll pass on the remaster.  Thanks for the update!


----------



## denixius (May 2, 2021)

rtwjunkie said:


> For me it would just be too much work to mod to the level I have the first one. It’s practically a remake at this point. I think I’ll pass on the remaster.  Thanks for the update!


Yes, actually, we can say that there are some adding which make the game feel like a remake, but this AI. Oh, dear! I will never never forget these moments, they are funny and annoying. How they can not see these AI moves, acts, and etc. while they are QAing the game. How? I wonder... I have to do something about it, maybe an update, a really big update to work on AI. The only bad thing about the game is AI. Overall is good though.

By the way, I started with Julii, and defeated the Gauls, fought with Britannia and Spain to the death, did Marian Reforms, conquered half of Europe, hit to top on the economy; that was a good experience. But, I'm not talking about AI.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 2, 2021)

denixius said:


> Yes, actually, we can say that there are some adding which make the game feel like a remake, but this AI. Oh, dear! I will never never forget these moments, they are funny and annoying. How they can not see these AI moves, acts, and etc. while they are QAing the game. How? I wonder... I have to do something about it, maybe an update, a really big update to work on AI. The only bad thing about the game is AI. Overall is good though.
> 
> By the way, I started with Julii, and defeated the Gauls, fought with Britannia and Spain to the death, did Marian Reforms, conquered half of Europe, hit to top on the economy; that was a good experience. But, I'm not talking about AI.



I really don't think this game was meant for us so to speak, probably meant for all the new Total War people coming from like the Warhammer ones and others, and were like oh yeah I missed out on Rome, I'll give this a try... aka a quick cash grab.  Do I blame them? Nope, they have to keep getting paid and they can only churn out AAA titles so fast.


----------



## denixius (May 2, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I really don't think this game was meant for us so to speak, probably meant for all the new Total War people coming from like the Warhammer ones and others, and were like oh yeah I missed out on Rome, I'll give this a try... aka a quick cash grab.  Do I blame them? Nope, they have to keep getting paid and they can only churn out AAA titles so fast.


Kudos to you, buddy! I agree.


----------



## Splinterdog (May 3, 2021)

Finally finished my first Claire playthrough on Resident Evil 2, having left it for months when stuck on the final boss fight. In the end I changed the difficulty to assisted, organised my weapons...


Spoiler



only to find that he comes back later and jumps on the train




I also managed to get past Nemesis and into the sewers in RE3, having got the subway back online.


Spoiler







For what I paid for these two games, which wasn't much, you get to replay them as different characters or the same one but with a slightly different arc, which in my book is great value for money.
Scary at times, but nowhere near as creepy as AI. And I love all those puzzles.


----------



## metalfiber (May 3, 2021)

Damn, i don't why i play the Life is Strange games. Just got though with one again after playing Before the Storm and i forgot how depressing even the good ending is...same with Life is Strange 2. A good ending ought to be just that and not depressing. I'm glad they handed Life is Strange 3 to Deck Nine like they did with Before the Storm...maybe LiS 3 will have a truly good ending.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 3, 2021)

I have been playing Anno 1701 History Edition tonight... it's honestly very well optimized and looks beautiful... this game is really underrated (assuming you like this genre). I have always loved this kind of stuff, it's what originally got me into PC gaming many years ago.


----------



## FremenDar666 (May 3, 2021)

Been playing and replaying all on native PC except one: RESIDENT EVIL 0 HD Remake, RESIDENT EVIL Remake HD, RE 2 Remake, RE 3 Remake, RESIDENT EVIL Code: Veronica X (GameCube and PS3 emulation it still counts), RESIDENT EVIL 4 HD, RESIDENT EVIL 6, RESIDENT EVIL 7, and RESIDENT EVIL Revelations 1. No, I haven't preordered RESIDENT EVIL VIII: VILLAGE.
Damn backlogs...


----------



## Ralfi (May 3, 2021)

Deus Ex: Mankind Divided. Been waiting a while to start this as the PC wasn’t ready (ie. 10 years old…)


----------



## Splinterdog (May 3, 2021)

Ralfi said:


> Deus Ex: Mankind Divided. Been waiting a while to start this as the PC wasn’t ready (ie. 10 years old…)
> View attachment 198999


It's a great game and I'm sure you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Kissamies (May 3, 2021)

FremenDar666 said:


> Been playing and replaying all on native PC except one: RESIDENT EVIL 0 HD Remake, RESIDENT EVIL Remake HD, RE 2 Remake, RE 3 Remake, RESIDENT EVIL Code: Veronica X (GameCube and PS3 emulation it still counts), RESIDENT EVIL 4 HD, RESIDENT EVIL 6, RESIDENT EVIL 7, and RESIDENT EVIL Revelations 1. No, I haven't preordered RESIDENT EVIL VIII: VILLAGE.
> Damn backlogs...


I have all the main RE games on PC as well though I also haven't preordered Village yet. Also I have the original PS1 trilogy on PS3 as well as CVX.


----------



## Splinterdog (May 3, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> I have all the main RE games on PC as well though I also haven't preordered Village yet. Also I have the original PS1 trilogy on PS3 as well as CVX.


I'm playing the RE Village demo and it's stunning to look at, especially inside the castle. Not much progress made though due to crashes


----------



## RealKGB (May 3, 2021)

Don't Cut Off Your Hand With A Band Saw

I'm on level 0.


----------



## moproblems99 (May 3, 2021)

RealKGB said:


> Don't Cut Off Your Hand With A Band Saw
> 
> I'm on level 0.


Does this mean you cut your hand off?  Do you start at level 2 and decrease as you lose appendages or do you start at 0 and gain levels as you dismember yourself?


----------



## Splinterdog (May 3, 2021)

RealKGB said:


> Don't Cut Off Your Hand With A Band Saw
> 
> I'm on level 0.


Are there band saws in RE Village?


----------



## RealKGB (May 3, 2021)

moproblems99 said:


> Does this mean you cut your hand off?  Do you start at level 2 and decrease as you lose appendages or do you start at 0 and gain levels as you dismember yourself?


Every time you manage to do something correctly you gain a level.
If you fail, you lose a level. Negative levels are possible.


Splinterdog said:


> Are there band saws in RE Village?


What's RE Village?


----------



## Splinterdog (May 3, 2021)

RealKGB said:


> Every time you manage to do something correctly you gain a level.
> If you fail, you lose a level. Negative levels are possible.
> 
> What's RE Village?


Sorry, crossed lines there. Resident Evil Village.


----------



## Kissamies (May 7, 2021)

Resident Evil Director's Cut

OG ResiEvil1, PS1 game which I bought from PS3 store. Not the Dualshock version with the terrible music, still has the original OST 

I like and hate the classic tank controls, as a retro gamer the shitty controls on older games is a thing we must just have to play or shut down the game.  Just came back to the mansion and now the damn Hunters are all around... luckily I haven't spent many shotgun shells yet (tho I shot two spiders as I hate those).

Now I'll have few drunk CSGO deathmatches, but I'll go back and continue the RE1 file later on this night before I hit the bed.


----------



## Splinterdog (May 7, 2021)

Talking of RE, Carlos is about to tidy up the office.


----------



## Calmmo (May 7, 2021)

I've been playing Xenoblade Torna and Death Stranding this past week. I both like and hate Death Stranding, interesting systemic approach to the game-"play", but it's a bit too grindy if you choose to do anything but the main story. As for the story... the less is said about the dialogue and the writing in general the better 

Not sure what im gonna do tomorrow tho as...






.. this is happening. Too many games too little time (as i hear my steam backlog screaming "I'm here come play with me instead")


----------



## 64K (May 7, 2021)

I'm starting Warcraft: Orcs and Humans

Never got a chance to play it back in the day but I picked it up a while back on GOG on a great sale. Looks like a fun game but if not I spent next to nothing on it.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (May 7, 2021)

Still grinding away at Assassin's Creed: Odyssey


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (May 7, 2021)

i feel this game should be a classic


----------



## Splinterdog (May 7, 2021)

Colin McRae: Dirt 2 is also a great racing game but it's almost impossible to find at reputable stores. I've seen Dirt 2 grey market keys going for as much as 700 euros, which is a real head scratcher.


----------



## ShurikN (May 7, 2021)

Playing TQIT once again, wanted to check the Atlantis expansion. It's meh, and in regards to it's story, it's not connected to the main game and Ragnarok. It's basically a new area and a 2 new skills for each class. A 5$ DLC at best.

I've also been playing Deponia complete journey. Finished the first game eons ago, and now that I got it for free decided to finish the entire story. The story aint half bad, and the main character is an absolute imbecile, which is always a plus.

Finished the first Hitman in this newest trilogy, and decided to move onto the second one. Pretty cool games. I got heavily disappointed with Absolution, so I was a bit skeptical, but so far, these two games are amazing.


----------



## metalfiber (May 7, 2021)

Just finished yet another bug free DLC for Immortals Fenyx Rising. The AC Odyssey team really know their stuff as opposed to the team for Valhalla...they have to delay updates to get the bugs out of the bugs. 

For this DLC The Lost Gods you play a mortal and they really changed the way one powers up. From prayers and offerings at alters to gathering those offerings and resources together. The Lost Gods is the best DLC out of the three...I still feel Immortals Fenyx Rising is one of the most underrated games out there.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (May 7, 2021)

But uh that's dirt 3


Splinterdog said:


> Colin McRae: Dirt 2 is also a great racing game but it's almost impossible to find at reputable stores. I've seen Dirt 2 grey market keys going for as much as 700 euros, which is a real head scratcher.


----------



## DoH! (May 8, 2021)

Far Cry 5 & Far Cry: New Dawn

These games are great, especially for an old guy like me who still enjoys a good-old-fashioned-shooter ! ;-)


----------



## robot zombie (May 9, 2021)

It just hit me as I was playing Fallout 4... well...

So... companion relationships work on a basic like/dislike affinity-based system. There are actually quite a few different types, but on screen you only see liked, loved, disliked, or hated. As you go taking certain actions, the companion will grow more or less fond of you based on the net affinity accured through those actions. Most negative actions will simply result in expressions of disapproval at most. A few are semi-hidden in little alerts. Some actions will make them give up on you for a whole day, threaten to walk away on the spot. Others may make them walk away forever, or even try to kill you. Generally, you want to max as many companion affinities as possible, so you avoid so much as one "dislikable" action if it can be helped. The reason for this is to unlock their perk, some of which are HIGHLY useful.

The thing is... once you do get max affinity and get the perk, it doesn't count for much anymore. In fact, hated things go down a peg (they may look the other way instead of leave,) and the amount of dislikes it takes to get them to hate you is so astronomically high that it takes serious work or console tweaks to induce it reasonably. Like, affinity counts up just having them with you. If you just left the game running long enough with nothing happening, you'd max it. So you actually have to keep pace with dislikable things. There aren't really enough everywhere to rack them up faster than time can heal wounds, apparently.

So basically what this means is that if you romance a companion into a relationship with you, you can then begin to do things they hate with no penalty, and they will still love you and risk their lives for you. I usuallly wind up in a love octagon with them and then stick em all in the same settlement. Just kind of a spot I put them when I'm bored of keeping them with me, or I'm sick of hearing their dialogue. It's like daytime reality TV when I go there. Never know who you'll wake up with the next morning!

Fallout games really hit the mark on values man... sociopath balancing ftw?


----------



## purplekaycee (May 9, 2021)

Cyberpunk 2077 
RDR2


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (May 9, 2021)

purplekaycee said:


> Cyberpunk 2077
> RDR2


Can you like attach pictures it's half the fun


----------



## purplekaycee (May 9, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> Can you like attach pictures it's half the fun





Isaac` said:


> Can you like attach pictures it's half the fun





Calmmo said:


> I've been playing Xenoblade Torna and Death Stranding this past week. I both like and hate Death Stranding, interesting systemic approach to the game-"play", but it's a bit too grindy if you choose to do anything but the main story. As for the story... the less is said about the dialogue and the writing in general the better
> 
> Not sure what im gonna do tomorrow tho as...
> 
> ...


RE 8 file size is smaller than I expected


----------



## Chomiq (May 10, 2021)

Started Trials of Mana yesterday. I tried the demo first and I liked it, bought it on GMG with a discount. US voiceover is terrible, switched to JP immediately. Runs great on my 1060, steady 120 without any hiccups.

big ass canon in one of the cities + collapsed bridge somewhere else = say hello to new fast travel


----------



## Splinterdog (May 13, 2021)

Running through Resident Evil 2&3 again while dipping in and out of RE Village, which has already been modded. The character which was a prime target didn't take long to get the treatment...hint, she's the tall one.


----------



## Chomiq (May 13, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Running through Resident Evil 2&3 again while dipping in and out of RE Village, which has already been modded. The character which was a prime target didn't take long to get the treatment...hint, she's the tall one.


Oh dear...

Bought GamePass for 3 months on a promo. Cost me $1. Desperados 3 downloaded already, FH4 is taking forever to download.


----------



## metalfiber (May 13, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Running through Resident Evil 2&3 again while dipping in and out of RE Village, which has already been modded. The character which was a prime target didn't take long to get the treatment...hint, she's the tall one.



The Daughters too, damn flies...


----------



## Kovoet (May 13, 2021)

Call of Duty, cold war. Been using my old i7 7700k but next week going over to the AMD 5900x, I'm sure it won't make much of a difference but enjoying playing multi player again


----------



## Splinterdog (May 13, 2021)

metalfiber said:


> The Daughters too, damn flies...
> 
> View attachment 200221


The fly swat can also be used for giving Lady D a good smack on her rear end


----------



## metalfiber (May 14, 2021)

Ok, guys this is getting ridiculous. For goodness sake, the woman is a 9 foot tall monster with dead grey skin and to dance with her one would literally dance cheek to cheek...on second thought i'm in.


----------



## 64K (May 14, 2021)

metalfiber said:


> Ok, guys this is getting ridiculous. For goodness sake, the woman is a 9 foot tall monster with dead grey skin and to dance with her one would literally dance cheek to cheek...on second thought i'm in.



The really crazy thing is that several days ago a nude mod came out for her. Not sure what the appeal for nude mods is for a 9 foot tall woman with gray skin but live and let live I guess.


----------



## Chomiq (May 14, 2021)

metalfiber said:


> Ok, guys this is getting ridiculous. For goodness sake, the woman is a 9 foot tall monster with dead grey skin and to dance with her one would literally dance cheek to cheek...on second thought i'm in.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 14, 2021)

metalfiber said:


> and to dance with her one would literally dance cheek to cheek...on second thought i'm in.


Oh man, that is just wrong. Seriously? Thanks for THAT mental image...


----------



## QuietBob (May 14, 2021)

metalfiber said:


> For goodness sake, the woman is a 9 foot tall monster with dead grey skin and to dance with her one would literally dance cheek to cheek...


Comparing heights


----------



## INSTG8R (May 14, 2021)

Seems appropriate…


----------



## Fangio1951 (May 14, 2021)

Here I am @ 1300+ hours of play in Satisfactory = amazing game.

My spiral railway





Starting my Nuclear power plant -




Love the new Hyper Tubes -


----------



## Sithaer (May 15, 2021)

Well see yall in 1 month or so, gonna be busy with this thats for sure. _'Download speed is limited to half so that my bro won't complain that the connection is dead,lol'_
I already played the serie 2 times and modded it but I'm a huge fan of the ME universe and just wanted to own this and wanted a third playthrough anyway and romance Tali finally.

Other than that I'm close to finishing Assassin Creed 1, most likely tomorrow or so.
Its not a bad game tbh but its definitely an acquired taste for ppl who are used to modern games.
Glad that I have that taste now and can play games I couldn't 10+ years ago. _'lack of English understanding did not help either'_


----------



## Splinterdog (May 15, 2021)

Just returned to RDR2 which I haven't played since December and what a difference 1440 makes. It looks incredible, almost life-like, as my wife observed.
Zombies permitting, I shall definitely get back into this game.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (May 15, 2021)

Taking a break from AC: Odyssey for a blood-covered rocket launcher tour of Rome in Serious Sam 4.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Khonjel (May 15, 2021)

Ni No Kuni 2. I was somewhat skeptic about how I would like JRPG games since I've never played this genre before. But god-damnit, all RPGs are min-maxing at its core amiright? And damnit this game is cute as hell.






And I swear to god this game's trying to make a furry out of me or sth:


----------



## Space Lynx (May 15, 2021)

I can't seem to concentrate on long narratives at the moment, so I am just doing some Slay the Spire runs. A great game btw... probably my game of the year in first half of 2019. 

my goty for second half of 2019 was Star Wars Jedi Fallen Order

goty for first half of 2020 was My Friend Pedro, crazy indie fun lol really had a blast binge playing it.

and i'll stop there.


----------



## metalfiber (May 15, 2021)

Took a break from my 2nd playthrough of RE8 to play the Valhalla's DLC Wrath of the Druids...


----------



## robot zombie (May 15, 2021)

Man... Control really is just a tightly put together game. Even the gameplay itself ties in... you're never told but the way to win fights in that game is to become one with the chaos - use it as a power. That is the theme of the whole game and it manifests in about 1000 ways, big and small. And when you do, it's a blast! Props to Remedy, I have a lot of goodwill towards them. There's a lot of vision and attention to detail in their games. I guess they'll always sort of be a cult thing, but I look at them and see a group of people who know what they're about and have been working together for a long time, and it shows in how well all of the different elements in their games jive... all the way down to the lore. It's like everybody working on it knew everything about it.

Anybody know what I mean? I feel like in nearly every modern game I play, there's a bunch of stuff in them that were clearly somebody else's ideas... and they're ideas a lot of other people working on the game didn't appear to know about, so there will be these irksome little conflicts between different elements of the game. Control might be one of the few games I've played that doesn't feel like a bunch of people just made a bunch of parts and hoped they would stick together.  The whole thing is a well-oiled machine, never off-brand, always going deeper, always leaving room for more. I can say this because when I get into a game, I tear it to pieces. Listen to me talk about FO4 and you'd think I must hate it. For me to be combing over a game and being like "Yeah... this is nearly flawless." is pretty rare. Sometimes I have to say out loud how impressed I am when I play. 

They must be like a hivemind of automotons over there. It's basically the opposite of Bethesda, where it seems like they'll let anybody just add a big quest or other element that defies the general gameplay concepts and creates glaring plot holes. No... Control could've been made by just one very dedicated person and I wouldn't have questioned it. As a game it is just so... "complete."

Scope matters a lot. Some devs know their scope... others just don't. See CDPR for an example of the latter and then compare it to a game like Control. Different styles of game, but I'm not talking about style, or any defining elements. It's about the ideas and their execution. Is this a neatly arranged shelf or a grab-bag of elements with varying degrees of quality?


----------



## INSTG8R (May 16, 2021)

Absolutely plowing thru ME Legendary because I'm enjoying reliving the story again after so long. The performance on ME is basically "pinned" at my 144 frame cap(can cap at 240 max) I'm sure the performance will drop off as I move to next one.


----------



## Chomiq (May 16, 2021)

Her name just happens to be Belladonna:


----------



## Splinterdog (May 16, 2021)

Preloading bikes and zombies for Tuesday release date.


----------



## Arctucas (May 16, 2021)

Dragon's Dogma


----------



## INSTG8R (May 16, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Preloading bikes and zombies for Tuesday release date.
> View attachment 200516


Look forward to your experiences I don’t quite know how I feel about it as a game that would keep my interest.


----------



## QuietBob (May 16, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Her name just happens to be Belladonna:


Must... resist... her... spell... Never look... in the eye...


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 17, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Her name just happens to be Belladonna:
> View attachment 200514


They took time crafting this gal...



QuietBob said:


> Must... resist... her... spell... Never look... in the eye...


Oh please, no one can avoid those whopping great... umm... heaving...err... oh hell, boobs. They are the stand-out feature there... pun intended!


----------



## Splinterdog (May 17, 2021)

Some zombie bashing practice in Dying Light - The Following before Days Gone goes live.


----------



## Fangio1951 (May 17, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Some zombie bashing practice in Dying Light - The Following before Days Gone goes live.
> View attachment 200588


Looks like a shot from the series = The Walking Dead )


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 17, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Some zombie bashing practice in Dying Light - The Following before Days Gone goes live.
> View attachment 200588


One of my all time favorites! That news about Days Gone is awesome! It slipped under my radar coming to PC. Looking forward to it.


----------



## robot zombie (May 17, 2021)

Loving the second Control DLC already. Really interesting lore and environments right away. I love how atmospheric these abandoned wings are. They might even be my favorite places in the game. They're like an urban explorer's dream spot.







I never remember to take the screenshots, but I did catch a concrete example of why I say these environments were entirely built for RTX. Seems little, but you will find stuff like this everywhere - check it out.



Mostly I just think this looks cool, but check out the reflection on the window. There's a sister office across the hall and the reflection reaches perfectly to meet it. Almost like they're... synchronized, heh. As you're moving relative to these reflections, the illusion of being a different space emerges. It's like your mind can't decide which is the actual space, like the environment is being jumbled... just another little way this game messes with your senses. With RTX on, there's a lot of stuff like this, where you almost go "Huh, interesting coincidence." But then, you remember the game you're playing and start to wonder if it is deliberate. The 'coincidences' happen so often you assume they're placed, but it looks and seems so natural that you quickly abandon the notion. It's always little things. But if you're really looking around and paying attention, you just know. The designs for all of these environments are extremely curated and calculated. This game uses everything in its engine and environments to feed you the theme. And I do mean every detail.



Case in point. Fucking light fixtures have diffuser bars that *just so happen* to bounce those light tubes in such an appealing way.

This is what I mean. They didn't just make a game and 'turn on' reflections. The made the game to have reflections turned on. The whole game. Every material, and its placement. It's tactical. I'm betting this was a part of the deal with the NVIDIA care package. I think it's great, because a lot of people were saying that RTX was a gimmick and that creativity already deals with the same problems - essentially not worth the cost. But I think Control _proved,_ definitively, that RTX has creative value in itself. It allows level designers to craft imagery that they would have previously been boxed-in from even dreaming-up. We're talking about whole new ways of using materials here! Even if all it does is free up limitations, that's a big thing for an artist! They see that and think about all of the things they couldn't do before, but maybe can now. How many of those tricks will they find as time goes on and this stuff becomes more commonplace?


When I'm making these posts, there's something important I want to impart on people who maybe don't appreciate this game, didn't get enough out of it. I would implore you to come into the experience with a different mindset. Everything about the game from the gameplay, to the visuals, to the layouts of the spaces, to the story and its presentation, even down to individual lines of dialogue, is trying to coax you into a certain mindset. A mindset where mystical and arcane things are real, and everything in the universe is directly, _physically_ connecting in some way. It wants you to play the detective. Allow your mind to become so open that things start to fall out - question your questions. Find the resonance. There's a wavelength this whole world operates on, a way of perceiving and experiencing things, that you can probably access if you let it. Rather than looking for answers, seek questions.

I can't really explain what makes this game such a crazy, one of a kind experience without a dissertation of ultimate spoilers. I'll put it this way - your experiencing of the game IS the story. I think that throws people because it _looks_ like a hero's Journey, but is dissatisfying as one. But that's because it _isn't_ a hero's journey. Everything explicit about that is a red-herring up on the surface. The real meat of Control runs seemingly infinitely deeper. It's a rabbit hole of intricately interconnected things. I've played the game many times and still find myself piecing all sorts of things together. Either you plug-in or you don't. A lot of it happens in an interpretative fashion, within you. And that's not to say everybody has a different story. Everybody who engages with it that way will get a similar outcome. That's what I think is so brilliant about it. It's almost pretentious... but it actually does have a lot to show you, and a path to reach it. But it's all about a certain experience. It's not an ordinary game. It subverts a lot of the attitudes commonly held about video game experiences. Really, on the highest level, it is a rumination on what that experience is.

It's kind of like The Oldest House itself. Most people walk by it and see nothing special. But if you do happen to notice it, you can't not... ever again. It's there for you to see and understand. And it's so much bigger than you can ever comprehend.[/I]


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 17, 2021)

robot zombie said:


> Loving the second Control DLC already.


It's a great game!


----------



## robot zombie (May 17, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> It's a great game!


One of the best, I think. Though I wouldn't place it next to other 'top-level' games. It's one of the best because it's exactly like none of them.

I get the impression that while plenty of people are rabidly into it, the gamer overmind wasn't really feeling it. And I can understand the criticisms, but at the same time I think Control exists in its own space. It wasn't meant to be consumed in the usual way. Remedy exists in a space that they have sort of created for themselves with their attitude towards making games and what they want that experience to be. They don't want you to have the experience you expect, or one like any other game you play. It's like a specialty dish.

Just from a game design standpoint I would say that Control is a very important game, that I think is going to be influential over on the other side where people are actually making the games. Normies might not have gotten it but developers definitely saw what really got done. It wasn't just a technical accomplishment, but a creative one. It was what they _did_ with the tech that sets it so far apart. They set-out new examples for how to use materials and lighting, and how the layout of the space and the elements in it can be used in chorus with those aspects. They took those techniques and tied them deeply into the game, showed how it can be done in a number of really creative ways.

I also gotta hand it to them on the combat. The concept is something I hope others will pick up. There's an emphasis on fluidity, dynamism, versatility. It's this ever evolving, billowing situation. It's not about any parts in the system... those can really be anything, so long as they go together in a way that is ever-flowing and organic. It's impressive. Not too many games I can think of pull that off.

ALSO... multi-launch. Nuff said.

EDIT: I had a few more comments on the game, and then I'll shut up until I get through more of the DLC  (it's amazing BTW, between the core stuff and the more general additions, it's rounding the whole experience out nicely.)


Spoiler



I think I've figured out how to put it. I've found a way to understand what makes this game exceptional to me. The full gestalt of Control - the game in its entirety, when taken to the final, most essential abstraction of its being, is a puzzle... it's simply a big puzzle. Nothing less, and nothing more. Everything you are doing and experiencing, and all of the information you're gathering, is a part of the puzzle. That everything seems chaotic and jumbled is no accident. Assume everything is deliberate and many things start making sense. Even things that you previously didn't notice and didn't register as holding any potential meaning will jump out at you. You will experience the otherworldly and monumental narrative taking place within the vibrations of Control's universe, and _still,_ you will never understand how it can make sense at all. Logic there is compartmentalized in this very convoluted way, where mutually exclusive things are concurrently true and simultaneously incompatible with one another. Meaning: there are multiple paths to uncovering the truth and the challenge is figuring out which one you're on at the moment. Further, there are many different truths, not all of which can be such at the same time, but are still true in themselves. If you can't get this, you're missing out on a lot of what happens throughout and beyond the game.

Pick up Control and rotate it in different directions while you examine it. You will find that it defies the behavior expected from all three-dimensional objects - that its appearance differs wildly depending on which angle faces you. But in each of those images is information about what defines Control. Your instinct will be to discard the parts that don't match-up as distractions, but every bit of them is actually there. Nothing is there just to be there - it's just that you can never see Control in its entire form. We are dealing with a four-dimensional storytelling style in a multidimensional universe. Just as a song can be heard in the notes that aren't played, this story exists between the words. If the universe is mostly dark matter and energy, then Control's core mass resides mainly in its innumerable negative spaces. It's in the questions you can think to ask. The more unanswerable, the better.

I would usually knock a game for being so meta in its whole approach, but the amounts of 'meta' tucked within Control's very core are so tightly-woven and cleverly-legitimized that I have to marvel at the intelligence it takes to put a universe like that together and then have a brimming, thousand-breadcrumb narrative actually emerge out of it convincingly. They must really love puzzles over there. I bet they're really good at them, too. The kind of writing they do is like a game for smart people - I'm referring to a game that the heavily intellectually-inclined writers play with their audiences, of course. You *really* have to turn your brain on - the logic chains do exist for you to formulate, but they're significantly harder than any math I ever had to do in school.

This is why you'll find that philosophy graduates tend to have a high saturation of upper-percentile IQ scores. You're combining language and abstract concepts with the cold, elegant rigor and logic of mathematical systems. It's not the most accessible. Actually, I'd say it's quite difficult. The story, that is. Though I'm not philosophy professor, either! 

Don't get me wrong, you can absolutely appreciate the game for any of its superficial aspects - it has a lot going for it. But for the majority of people, it will take some serious mental effort to really have any idea at all of what is actually happening. I'm probably not smart enough to understand all of it. I'm serious about the IQ comment - the challenge is in the complexity of the logical framework you have to hold together, and that is one specific skill that does track with IQ. It's basically the main thing they're testing. I'm thinking about keeping a notepad handy if I play it again, just so I can sequence things better. The writing is that hardcore - it's a little insane to write things how they did, knowing that as they go they're whittling down people even appreciating what's there. If you're not cracking the wormhole open yourself, you're just skiing the tip of the iceberg. Granted, it's a really big iceberg and the slopes are a fulfilling and immersive challenge. It's just that truest magic the experience has to show you is in the things they left you to find... some of which they might never have even so much as _whispered_ to you, let alone told.

What's even more impressive to me is that there is a whole team of people who can craft an exceedingly consistent game experience out of such world and story concepts. You have nothing but quality orbiting around that core story and universe. It shows there's intent before you can understand it... that it's not being meta just for the sake of some cheeky, devil-may-care obtuseness.

They really captured the atmosphere with a thoroughly-studied inclusion of Brutalist and Bauhaus sensibilities - I don't think many appreciate the fact that those are serious branches of art that most people go to special schools to be able to pull off well. It's not as easy as it looks. The added Dali and Escher inspired distortions to those principles show a good understanding of all of those things. You don't just get to have that in your game and have it look that good. The amount of time put into those aspects is tremendously high - it's another part of the game that can look random but is in fact very concisely-envisioned. And then you have a perfectly-honed gameplay system with just the right personality to match everything else. Polishing it off, you have bleeding-edge tech in the hands of expert craftsmen, so the lighting and atmospheric touches are always going the extra mile, visually and creatively.

For a game like that to come together is about as implausible as the entire basis for the game itself. The range of highly skilled people it takes, all of them hitting on the right things, to make that happen, is pretty staggering to me. I'm sure plenty will think I'm exaggerating a little bit. I'm just not about taking things for granted, though. There's a lot to appreciate and it's very unique. Not to mention, it is invitingly well executed in most areas - just a very nicely polished experience.


----------



## Splinterdog (May 17, 2021)

It is an incredible game, but some of the 'boss' fights are impossibly difficult, for me anyway.


----------



## robot zombie (May 17, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> It is an incredible game, but some of the 'boss' fights are impossibly difficult, for me anyway.


Ahhh yeah, the former especially gave me some trouble. All I can say is that there is some exploring you can do that can be of particular help there... it doesnt have to be too hard. All of them have that way about them, where they are either nintendo hard, or you have the key.

The trick Ive found is just to do as much exploring as possible when boss fights are coming up... get weapons upgraded, abilities stacked, the best mods. If its too hard, youre probably not using the right tactics, or your character isnt strong enough in those areas yet.

I dont know if youve played it recently but the game has been rebalanced a little with the second dlc. Character progression is faster to accomodate whole new weapons, skills, and areas. So in the base game you can really get an edge up on your build by just coming over everything as you go. The combat itself is unchanged but you can be much more prepared for bosses sooner with the rebalance.


----------



## Splinterdog (May 18, 2021)

robot zombie said:


> Ahhh yeah, the former especially gave me some trouble. All I can say is that there is some exploring you can do that can be of particular help there... it doesnt have to be too hard. All of them have that way about them, where they are either nintendo hard, or you have the key.
> 
> The trick Ive found is just to do as much exploring as possible when boss fights are coming up... get weapons upgraded, abilities stacked, the best mods. If its too hard, youre probably not using the right tactics, or your character isnt strong enough in those areas yet.
> 
> I dont know if youve played it recently but the game has been rebalanced a little with the second dlc. Character progression is faster to accomodate whole new weapons, skills, and areas. So in the base game you can really get an edge up on your build by just coming over everything as you go. The combat itself is unchanged but you can be much more prepared for bosses sooner with the rebalance.


I left it about six months ago because of one particular boss which I can't remember now. But I agree, it's probably best to go somewhere else and then go back to face him later.
I haven't bought any DLCs either, if that's what you mean. Or was it a free update?


----------



## The red spirit (May 18, 2021)

metalfiber said:


> Took a break from my 2nd playthrough of RE8 to play the Valhalla's DLC Wrath of the Druids...
> View attachment 200420


No offence man, but why does it look so bad? It is supposed to be a modern game, but there's no grass and instead there's only green flat texture. Sea on right has big grey square and there are almost no shadows.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (May 18, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> No offence man, but why does it look so bad? It is supposed to be a modern game, but there's no grass and instead there's only green flat texture. See on right has big grey square and there are almost no shadows,


ima guess thats the game as hes running a 3090 but in the end graphics don't really matter

Ok so im looking for some racing games to play with my friends as we have exhausted forza
any suggestions


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 18, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> No offence man, but why does it look so bad? It is supposed to be a modern game, but there's no grass and instead there's only green flat texture. See on right has big grey square and there are almost no shadows,


In reality it’s a very beautiful game. Screens are tough, depending what method used to capture them. Even so, the graphics aren’t the main draw.


----------



## The red spirit (May 18, 2021)

rtwjunkie said:


> In reality it’s a very beautiful game. Screens are tough, depending what method used to capture them. Even so, the graphics aren’t the main draw.


Yeah, I know. Its just surprising that new AAA game looks like it has environment modelling from 2004 and that's with RTX 3090 and likely not on low preset. Other models like character and trees seem to be good.


----------



## metalfiber (May 18, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> No offence man, but why does it look so bad? It is supposed to be a modern game, but there's no grass and instead there's only green flat texture. See on right has big grey square and there are almost no shadows,



It's most likely just perspective...it's hard to see a blade of grass across a canyon and being Ireland they might have went for the mossy look.


----------



## The red spirit (May 18, 2021)

metalfiber said:


> It's most likely just perspective...it's hard to see a blade of grass across a canyon and being Ireland they might have went for the mossy look.
> 
> View attachment 200783
> 
> View attachment 200784


In these screenshots it looks much better. It's just that one particular screenshot had very low spec graphics for some reason.


----------



## Frick (May 20, 2021)

So The Burning Crusade Classic prepatch dropped yesterday and I'm playing it and ... it's almost depressing really. WoW Classic felt like a breath of fresh air to me. It was slow ("Kill some spiders, and there's literally a seven minute walk there and then a seven minute walk back when you're done") and there was a LOT of walking even between quests ("go there, and the nearest fly point is like a ten minute walk away and there is this huge zone and only a single fly point and it's located on the extreme end") and it was rough and TBC has really smoothed some of those edges... But to me the game is worse, as an experience. As a game it's probably better, but on the whole ... nah. I've been playing Classic VERY casually the last four months or so and I have liked it. The slowness, the grind and the slow progression felt realistic, somehow. It felt correct, for the world it was portraying. It was part of the pacing. Yes, you have to spend all this time looking at a road and whatever is beside the road, but that's just how it is, and it's fine. You don't get quest pointers on the mini map, you just have to see who has something for you to do, and you just have to read the quest and to look around and see if you see anything that makes sense. The mineral ore stacks just went up to 10 because minerals are heavy. It felt accurate. Real, for the game. Already i see some of it being stripped away in favour of ... what, exactly? Effeciency? So they make this entire world which is quite well crafted, and then they make it so you can progress through it quicker, because the world is pointless? I get that in an MMO the end goal for many is the end game stuff, but still.

We'll see how long I go now, but I'll probably keep playing, but still very casually. One nice thing is that level progression up to lvl 60 is faster (but it's not entirely good as the levels feels cheap now). I really want to see TBC from Alliance side but real time as it were, I played Horde back in the day. Why play a game I've already played? Because it's a nice place to be, IMO.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 20, 2021)

Frick said:


> So The Burning Crusade Classic prepatch dropped yesterday and I'm playing it and ... it's almost depressing really. WoW Classic felt like a breath of fresh air to me. It was slow ("Kill some spiders, and there's literally a seven minute walk there and then a seven minute walk back when you're done") and there was a LOT of walking even between quests ("go there, and the nearest fly point is like a ten minute walk away and there is this huge zone and only a single fly point and it's located on the extreme end") and it was rough and TBC has really smoothed some of those edges... But to me the game is worse, as an experience. As a game it's probably better, but on the whole ... nah. I've been playing Classic VERY casually the last four months or so and I have liked it. The slowness, the grind and the slow progression felt realistic, somehow. It felt correct, for the world it was portraying. It was part of the pacing. Yes, you have to spend all this time looking at a road and whatever is beside the road, but that's just how it is, and it's fine. You don't get quest pointers on the mini map, you just have to see who has something for you to do, and you just have to read the quest and to look around and see if you see anything that makes sense. The mineral ore stacks just went up to 10 because minerals are heavy. It felt accurate. Real, for the game. Already i see some of it being stripped away in favour of ... what, exactly? Effeciency? So they make this entire world which is quite well crafted, and then they make it so you can progress through it quicker, because the world is pointless? I get that in an MMO the end goal for many is the end game stuff, but still.
> 
> We'll see how long I go now, but I'll probably keep playing, but still very casually. One nice thing is that level progression up to lvl 60 is faster (but it's not entirely good as the levels feels cheap now). I really want to see TBC from Alliance side but real time as it were, I played Horde back in the day. Why play a game I've already played? Because it's a nice place to be, IMO.



I played WoW a lot in 2004/2005, the reward was very very satisfying because it was so hard to get anything, like the level 40 mount, etc. In regular WoW now when you get a reward the reward feels less satisfying but satisfying enough.

Time invested and pay off has a direct relationship with dopamine release in the brain. I'm pretty sure all games utilize this method now. They know you have little time though so they give you less dopamine but more often, instead of a lot of dopamine after a long investment.

I'm not sure what to think of it honestly.  It's sort of the reason I'm becoming disenchanted with traditional games. I want something more... something new that isn't playing the dopamine game cause it's the easy way out.


----------



## robot zombie (May 20, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I played WoW a lot in 2004/2005, the reward was very very satisfying because it was so hard to get anything, like the level 40 mount, etc. In regular WoW now when you get a reward the reward feels less satisfying but satisfying enough.
> 
> Time invested and pay off has a direct relationship with dopamine release in the brain. I'm pretty sure all games utilize this method now. They know you have little time though so they give you less dopamine but more often, instead of a lot of dopamine after a long investment.
> 
> I'm not sure what to think of it honestly.  It's sort of the reason I'm becoming disenchanted with traditional games. I want something more... something new that isn't playing the dopamine game cause it's the easy way out.


Quicker shorter hits also keep you coming back for more. Dopamine is the motivator essentially, so they give you just enough to keep you playing.

I kind of feel you though. Too many times, I played a game and enjoyed it all the way through, but never got satisfaction. By the time I get to a payoff Im apathetic from the constant little hits.

And I mean... I have ADHD so I literally live from one dopamine bump to another... I need them to do things like... remember where I am and what Im doing. All day I need that going or I am getting beaten out by children when it comes to executive functioning.. Part of what makes games gripping for me is that tendency to provide steady, immediate feedback. It turns my brain on big time.

So those litlle bumps are important for me.

But once the brain is really  on, it still wants a payoff. Otherwise playing your game is like drinking a glass of water for me. Turning my brain on but not really giving me much. It shows! People definitely feel that, if even I and my effed up brain can. Id play for hours with not much happening if I know Im working towards that. It takes more mental effort for me, but its never not worth it.


----------



## Kissamies (May 21, 2021)

Just started Resident Evil Village and already had few better-than-average jumpscares. The gameplay feels like RE7 but with a little improvements.

Though I'm having some weird issues as I have a lag-spike like stutter. Updated the GPU driver to the newest one, didn't help.


----------



## Hyderz (May 21, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> Just started Resident Evil Village and already had few better-than-average jumpscares. The gameplay feels like RE7 but with a little improvements.
> 
> Though I'm having some weird issues as I have a lag-spike like stutter. Updated the GPU driver to the newest one, didn't help.



i think its the game itself, certain corridors in resident evil 2 and 3 i get frame drops for no reason, empty corridor with no zombies or monster..
and i've got a powerful rig....


----------



## Kissamies (May 21, 2021)

Hyderz said:


> i think its the game itself, certain corridors in resident evil 2 and 3 i get frame drops for no reason, empty corridor with no zombies or monster..
> and i've got a powerful rig....


Guys on my discord server said that maybe my RAM OC isn't 100% stable, I need to check that one as I put TestMem running as I go to bed.

Otherwise 1080 Ti runs without problems on 1080p60 with everything maxed out.


----------



## Frick (May 21, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> Time invested and pay off has a direct relationship with dopamine release in the brain. I'm pretty sure all games utilize this method now. They know you have little time though so they give you less dopamine but more often, instead of a lot of dopamine after a long investment.
> 
> I'm not sure what to think of it honestly.  It's sort of the reason I'm becoming disenchanted with traditional games. I want something more... something new that isn't playing the dopamine game cause it's the easy way out.



Is that reward based on time spent though? In retail WoW the hits is a constant stream, and you only have to look at the screen to get some snazzy Achievement Unlocked graphics. Or No Mans Sky which had some graphics popup when you managed 1000 steps.


----------



## delshay (May 21, 2021)

Completed Portal 1 & 2, Metro 2033, Operencia in the last 30 days on my classic computer "AMD-FX-60". 

Now playing Zombie Army 4.


----------



## Hyderz (May 21, 2021)

Currently playing Kingdoms and Castle... its a fun game with lots of things to build.
You can choose maps with enemies or an empty map to build leisurely.
The specs to run this game are parts from 10 years ago.. so no need high end hardware to play... 
I picked this up on sale for $5


----------



## Lionheart (May 21, 2021)

Been playing a lot of the new Custody Battle 8 on the Xbox Series X starring Ethan Winters & super model vamp witches, on my 5th playthrough, really enjoying it.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (May 21, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> Yeah, I know. Its just surprising that new AAA game looks like it has environment modelling from 2004 *and that's with RTX 3090 *and likely not on low preset. Other models like character and trees seem to be good.


A premium car like a 3090 isnt going to make a game look a generation ahead of its time, it only means you can play at higher resolutions and frame rates


----------



## The red spirit (May 21, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> A premium car like a 3090 isnt going to make a game look a generation ahead of its time, it only means you can play at higher resolutions and frame rates


I meant that it can max it out and run at high framerate. That should prevent low spec aesthetics in latest AAA game.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 21, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> I meant that it can max it out and run at high framerate. That should prevent low spec aesthetics in latest AAA game.


LOD is the key here. Probably a bad match of smaller objects that fall outside of LOD ranges and no intermediate range version that shows anything. If its just grass, then it kinda makes sense, pop in has always been a thing in Ubisoft open world engines. I vividly remember the way stuff pops in in Far Cry, with the tiny block pattern.

The only game that doesn't have it uses a non-Ubisoft made engine, and its The Division, but even that one can have some vistas that could probably look a bit better in the distance.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (May 21, 2021)

robot zombie said:


> Man... Control really is just a tightly put together game. Even the gameplay itself ties in... you're never told but the way to win fights in that game is to become one with the chaos - use it as a power. That is the theme of the whole game and it manifests in about 1000 ways, big and small. And when you do, it's a blast! Props to Remedy, I have a lot of goodwill towards them. There's a lot of vision and attention to detail in their games. I guess they'll always sort of be a cult thing, but I look at them and see a group of people who know what they're about and have been working together for a long time, and it shows in how well all of the different elements in their games jive... all the way down to the lore. It's like everybody working on it knew everything about it.
> 
> Anybody know what I mean? I feel like in nearly every modern game I play, there's a bunch of stuff in them that were clearly somebody else's ideas... and they're ideas a lot of other people working on the game didn't appear to know about, so there will be these irksome little conflicts between different elements of the game. Control might be one of the few games I've played that doesn't feel like a bunch of people just made a bunch of parts and hoped they would stick together.  The whole thing is a well-oiled machine, never off-brand, always going deeper, always leaving room for more. I can say this because when I get into a game, I tear it to pieces. Listen to me talk about FO4 and you'd think I must hate it. For me to be combing over a game and being like "Yeah... this is nearly flawless." is pretty rare. Sometimes I have to say out loud how impressed I am when I play.
> 
> ...


Control is legendary, its game play was so much fun to play an its story and atmosphere were intriguing.
Did you know Control was first teased in 2012 ?!
In the ending cridits song of Alan Wake American Nightmare,  OST ( Balance slays the demon ), if you play the song in reverse, there are hidden lyrics that say: " it will happen again, in another town, a town called ordinary" Thats the name of the town that the protagonist lived in where the altered world event happend and she got her powers from.
crazy right.
here go in and read the comments !


----------



## The red spirit (May 21, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> LOD is the key here. Probably a bad match of smaller objects that fall outside of LOD ranges and no intermediate range version that shows anything. If its just grass, then it kinda makes sense, pop in has always been a thing in Ubisoft open world engines. I vividly remember the way stuff pops in in Far Cry, with the tiny block pattern.
> 
> The only game that doesn't have it uses a non-Ubisoft made engine, and its The Division, but even that one can have some vistas that could probably look a bit better in the distance.


But in Far Cry times we also had Athlon 64 and Pentium 4, for graphics - nVidia 6800 Ultra and ATi X800 XT PE only. We were quite limited by hardware, also huge ass world would be limited by then normal 512MB or 1GB RAM. Far Cry had a huge world, which was explorable and unique at the time and it already was tough on CPU. So it made sense to sacrifice something to make it run. Graphics cards had 256MB top frame buffer, but Far Cry only needed 128 MB with highest textures. But now what exactly is great about Valhalla? It's world is 38.5 square miles big, meanwhile GTA 5 has 49 square miles big map. GTA 5 runs very well on lower end hardware, meanwhile Valhalla does not. GTA 5 can look pretty decent with maximum settings, Valhalla cannot. Smells like Ubi can't really optimize games well. Anyway, I wonder if it has a console or ini file, where you can raise LOD. It would be interesting to see if higher LOD would tank fps or not.


----------



## robot zombie (May 22, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> But in Far Cry times we also had Athlon 64 and Pentium 4, for graphics - nVidia 6800 Ultra and ATi X800 XT PE only. We were quite limited by hardware, also huge ass world would be limited by then normal 512MB or 1GB RAM. Far Cry had a huge world, which was explorable and unique at the time and it already was tough on CPU. So it made sense to sacrifice something to make it run. Graphics cards had 256MB top frame buffer, but Far Cry only needed 128 MB with highest textures. But now what exactly is great about Valhalla? It's world is 38.5 square miles big, meanwhile GTA 5 has 49 square miles big map. GTA 5 runs very well on lower end hardware, meanwhile Valhalla does not. GTA 5 can look pretty decent with maximum settings, Valhalla cannot. Smells like Ubi can't really optimize games well. Anyway, I wonder if it has a console or ini file, where you can raise LOD. It would be interesting to see if higher LOD would tank fps or not.


The pop in ubi games reminds me a little bit of memory issues with bethesda titles. There is a fix for it, which basically just involves changing an allocation, but it needs to be injected in at render level via ENB. It actually ends up coming down to RAM vs VRAM, which are then combined into one net allocation and if the math isn't right for your hardware (generally isn't,) performance suffers a little and you get tons of pop. Usually starts to happen when loading the engine down with higher-res textures, more objects, even just pushing the LOD tiers back to get more detail up in mid-detail distances. Start calling bigger textures sooner, you eventually hit that conflict where there will be stuff that should be in VRAM sitting in your RAM. Of course, when that happens there will be intermittent microstutter and texture pop corresponding.

Something like that. I haven't actually had to do that fix in a coupla years because it is set and forget. IIRC the allocation is actually too HIGH in many cases, leading to the RAM being used in cases where it shouldn't be. Kinda like the old page file trick. See... those games were made in a time when people generally didn't necessarily have 4-8gb on tap. The engine started off being 32-bit and it's the same one today, only brought into 64-bit times! It made sense to let the game run into RAM like that, people weren't expecting crazy frame rates from an open-world game of that scale, resolutions were generally lower, and people weren't piling up enough mods to actively eat 16gb of memory with ease. It didn't hurt, and for machines with less vram, actually made it much more runnable. Nowadays we bypass that with modern hardware, but the engine doesn't know how to use it on its own.

In that case, it's really not a failure of the engine. Within its stock parameters, the pop isn't an issue anymore, unless your hardware really isn't up to task, memory-wise (you can still benefit, but not nearly as much because it really is a hard wall of grunt.) But when you push it a little too far, it shows its cracks. All engines will and a big part of the technical challenge of a game is aligning the right capabilities. If you don't have them when you go to start putting it together, gotta make compromises, which is its own skill.

So I'm with you. I think they try to 'do the most' with it and are probably overtaxing what they really have to work with, basically ensuring that the game won't run 'perfectly' on any hardware. I use quotes because obviously no game does, but you know what I mean


----------



## The red spirit (May 22, 2021)

robot zombie said:


> The pop in ubi games reminds me a little bit of memory issues with bethesda titles. There is a fix for it, which basically just involves changing an allocation, but it needs to be injected in at render level via ENB. It actually ends up coming down to RAM vs VRAM, which are then combined into one net allocation and if the math isn't right for your hardware (generally isn't,) performance suffers a little and you get tons of pop. Usually starts to happen when loading the engine down with higher-res textures, more objects, even just pushing the LOD tiers back to get more detail up in mid-detail distances. Start calling bigger textures sooner, you eventually hit that conflict where there will be stuff that should be in VRAM sitting in your RAM. Of course, when that happens there will be intermittent microstutter and texture pop corresponding.
> 
> Something like that. I haven't actually had to do that fix in a coupla years because it is set and forget. IIRC the allocation is actually too HIGH in many cases, leading to the RAM being used in cases where it shouldn't be. Kinda like the old page file trick. See... those games were made in a time when people generally didn't necessarily have 4-8gb on tap. The engine started off being 32-bit and it's the same one today, only brought into 64-bit times! It made sense to let the game run into RAM like that, people weren't expecting crazy frame rates from an open-world game of that scale, resolutions were generally lower, and people weren't piling up enough mods to actively eat 16gb of memory with ease. It didn't hurt, and for machines with less vram, actually made it much more runnable. Nowadays we bypass that with modern hardware, but the engine doesn't know how to use it on its own.
> 
> ...


So you are saying that Valhalla uses old engine?


----------



## robot zombie (May 22, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> So you are saying that Valhalla uses old engine?


Nope, just giving an example of an engine pushed a little too far. Very different in most other regards. More relating to your recounting of Far Cry. Jogged a memory for me.


----------



## The red spirit (May 22, 2021)

robot zombie said:


> Nope, just giving an example of an engine pushed a little too far. Very different in most other regards. More relating to your recounting of Far Cry. Jogged a memory for me.


Okay. But Far Cry was only difficult to run at time. Now it's nothing. Even AMD A4 6300 APU can run it maxed out at 1080p and get 60 fps and this APU has barely faster cores than Athlon 64 and integrated GPU is Radeon 4550 fast. In fact, if you bought Athlon 64 3400+ and ATi X800 Pro back then, you could have ran it at 1280x1024 with high settings and get almost always 60 fps (except volcano mission, which was very taxing). If you wanted to, Athlon 64 3200+ and nVidia FX 5200 128MB 64bit could run the game at 800x600 low settings high textures at 30 fps. People were just freaking out because it didn't run well on Pentium 3. But other than high CPU requirements, it wasn't hard to run. FX5200 is an equivalent of Geforce 2 GTS, which was back then already really old. And it was also fine if memory ran in single channel mode (like on socket 754).

I remember Stalker and Far Cry 2 being very hard to run back then. That was 2006, maybe 2007. Oblivion wasn't out yet, neither Crysis (now this one had rally awful development).


----------



## Kissamies (May 22, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> I remember Stalker and Far Cry 2 being very hard to run back then. That was 2006, maybe 2007. Oblivion wasn't out yet, neither Crysis (now this one had rally awful development).


Oblivion came out in 2006, STALKER and Crysis in 2007 and Far Cry 2 in 2008.


----------



## Night (May 22, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> Ok so im looking for some racing games to play with my friends as we have exhausted forza
> any suggestions


If you don't mind arcade racing, NFS Heat is good and fun to play with friends. Especially at night with an army of cops chasing your ass.

Edit: I'm thinking of Days Gone, seems promising. Any opinions?


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (May 23, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> Ok so im looking for some racing games to play with my friends as we have exhausted forza


Dude, Need for Speed Hor Pursuit 2010, is one of the best NFS games ever made, and is one of the greatest arcade racing games in the history of racing games, its soooo good, i wasn't a fan of racing games growing up but when i played that game i got addicted to it because it was so fun. 

They released a remastered version of it last year, check it out 









						Need for Speed™ Hot Pursuit Remastered on Steam
					

Feel the thrill of the chase and the rush of escape behind the wheels of the world’s hottest high-performance cars in Need for Speed™ Hot Pursuit Remastered– a heart-pumping, socially competitive racing experience.




					store.steampowered.com
				




Need for speed Heat is also i think the best of the new NFS games, so maybe give that one a look too


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (May 23, 2021)

This is a photo taken literally seconds before death


----------



## xu^ (May 24, 2021)

Days Gone - Great story and decent gfx , has me hooked for the moment, never thought id be playing and enjoying a Playstation game on my PC  

Crash Bandicoot 4 - More of the same really, but always like the Crash series ,apart from CTR.


----------



## AsRock (May 24, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I always use controller for most of my third person action games. So that was never an issues for me.


But if it's on PC the keys still should be done correctly in the first place, bethesda being one of the biggest offenders.


----------



## Nike_486DX (May 24, 2021)

Quake III ftw


----------



## Space Lynx (May 24, 2021)

AsRock said:


> But if it's on PC the keys still should be done correctly in the first place, bethesda being one of the biggest offenders.



Agreed.

side note:  Metro Exodus on PC just got full support for the dualsense PS5 controller... haptic feedback and all... I'm tempted to get a dualsense controller now... 70  bucks is a bit steep for a controller that may break after 417 hours of play time though.... haha


----------



## witkazy (May 24, 2021)

I don't know about You guys but i love to bag some monkeys from time to time




And hey ,if You need to spank it before gettin it in to net,so be it ,cheers.


----------



## Chomiq (May 24, 2021)

Dusted off Resident Evil HD Remake. Have to say, it really holds up. On my first attempt two years ago I gave up after 30 minutes but yesterday I went all in for a couple of hours. Too bad pc port is borked when it comes to display modes and in fullscreen mode it hardlocks to 60 Hz.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 25, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Dusted off Resident Evil HD Remake. Have to say, it really holds up. On my first attempt two years ago I gave up after 30 minutes but yesterday I went all in for a couple of hours. Too bad pc port is borked when it comes to display modes and in fullscreen mode it hardlocks to 60 Hz.



speaking of 60hz hard locks... is it worth trying to unlock Skyrim on PC 60 fps cap? I heard the game can act funny if you do so... but on same hand I hate gaming at 60 fps these days... 165 hs 165 fps would make skyrim so much more fun... worth trying to unlock it or is that a hopeless endeavor?


----------



## s3thra (May 25, 2021)

I haven't played Croc in a long time, but when I found out someone did an unofficial remaster called "Croc - Definitive Edition" I just had to relive my childhood for a little while.


----------



## Chomiq (May 25, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> speaking of 60hz hard locks... is it worth trying to unlock Skyrim on PC 60 fps cap? I heard the game can act funny if you do so... but on same hand I hate gaming at 60 fps these days... 165 hs 165 fps would make skyrim so much more fun... worth trying to unlock it or is that a hopeless endeavor?


You'd have to ask our resident Skyrim experts, quick glance at PCGamingWiki shows this:







__





						The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim - PCGamingWiki PCGW - bugs, fixes, crashes, mods, guides and improvements for every PC game
					






					www.pcgamingwiki.com


----------



## s3thra (May 25, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> speaking of 60hz hard locks... is it worth trying to unlock Skyrim on PC 60 fps cap? I heard the game can act funny if you do so... but on same hand I hate gaming at 60 fps these days... 165 hs 165 fps would make skyrim so much more fun... worth trying to unlock it or is that a hopeless endeavor?


This is way overkill for the question you asked, but here is my whole readme for Skyrim SE. 144Hz works perfectly on my system with the SSE Display Tweaks without breaking the Havok physics. Bless the modding community. 

HOW TO SET UP SKYRIM SE

> Download and install Skyrim SE via Steam

> Download and install Nexus Mod Manager
    Guide for installation here: https://wiki.nexusmods.com/index.php/Installing_Nexus_Mod_Manager
    Download here: https://github.com/Nexus-Mods/Nexus-Mod-Manager/releases
    * Note: I had to install to C: for it to work properly.

> Download and install the Skyrim Script Extender (SKSE)
    Download here, pick the SE build: https://skse.silverlock.org/
    Installing this is a matter of extracting to the Skyrim Steam directory, totally separate from the Nexus Mod Manager.
    Afer installing manually, you can pick "Launch SKSE" from the Nexus Launcher - this is important to get the 144Hz mod working...

NEXUS MOD MANAGER MODS:

    > SSE Display Tweaks
        Download here: https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspecialedition/mods/34705
        Default install. No need to make tweaks. This makes 144Hz and higher work without Havok physics glitches.

    > Unofficial Skyrim Special Edition Patch
        Download here: https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspecialedition/mods/266/

    > SKYUI
        Download here: https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspecialedition/mods/12604

    > Immersive Citizens - AI Overhaul SE
        Download here: https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspecialedition/mods/173

    > Unread Books Glow SSE
        Download here: https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspecialedition/mods/1296

    AUDIO

    There are 3 mods that I use. 2 are actual sound mods, and one integrates the two together:

    > Audio Overhaul for Skyrim SE <sound mod 1>
        Download here: https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspecialedition/mods/12466
    > Immersive Sounds - Compendium <sound mod 2>
        Download here: https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspecialedition/mods/523/
    > Audio Overhaul - Immersive Sounds Integration (AOS - ISC Compatibility Patch) <integration mod>
        Download here: https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspecialedition/mods/36761

        Load order for audio mods:
            Audio Overhaul Skyrim.esp
            Immersive Sounds - Compendium.esp
            AOS_ISC_Integration.esp

NOW RUN EVERYTHING AND LAUNCH FROM NEXUS MOD MANAGER BY SELECTING "LAUNCH SKSE"


----------



## toilet pepper (May 26, 2021)

I fired up Metro Exodus EE to test their update for the Dual Sense controller and... it is awesome. It only works if the ps5 controller is plugged via USB though.

The game detects it as a PS5 controller and buttons are mapped to it automatically. The rumble on the controller is immersive even while walking. You can feel the small bumps on the floor which feels weird at first but is a nice touch.

The triggers is where it feels the best. I have no idea how they made it but it feels like you're actually pulling a trigger and not pushing a button. It magically had a tactile bump when firing a gun.


----------



## jormungand (May 26, 2021)

ive been 15 days off from gaming, overtime at work and spending the little time i have left with my family.
I was waiting for a break to continue Gears of War 5 on gamepass, then jump for Nier automata but....
i received a text from a friend today telling me that they added it Man-Eater to gamepass.....
My inner Shark told me to go and get revenge on those humans....enjoying the game along with my son atm.


----------



## metalfiber (May 28, 2021)

Play'n Days Gone. Talk about a underrated game imho. It's like all the zombie games rolled into one and then some. You've got your nest and hordes from State Of Decay or Dying Light, elements from the Last of Us. Just everything is thrown in and it does it in a very good manner. Some of the best motorcycle driving mechanics out there. All i can say about the reviewers is that they are just jaded gamers because i'm having a blast.

Kid zombies...new and creepy


----------



## SN2716057 (May 28, 2021)

metalfiber said:


> Play'n Days Gone. Talk about a underrated game imho. It's like all the zombie games rolled into one and then some. You've got your nest and hordes from State Of Decay or Dying Light, elements from the Last of Us. Just everything is thrown in and it does it in a very good manner. Some of the best motorcycle driving mechanics out there. All i can say about the reviewers is that they are just jaded gamers because i'm having a blast.
> 
> Kid zombies...new and creepy


Cool, I'll put it on my wishlist. Oh does it also have parkour?

I recently bought the walking/flying simulator Cloudpunk and as far as those 'games' go it is surprisingly well written with actual more than one voice actor (fu Biomutant). 
Oh well, let's hope Beyond Good and Evil 2 will be good (and evil).


----------



## metalfiber (May 28, 2021)

SN2716057 said:


> Cool, I'll put it on my wishlist. Oh does it also have parkour?
> 
> I recently bought the walking/flying simulator Cloudpunk and as far as those 'games' go it is surprisingly well written with actual more than one voice actor (fu Biomutant).
> Oh well, let's hope Beyond Good and Evil 2 will be good (and evil).



Sorry, no parkour...we will have to wait until Dying Light in December for that. The Zombies are meaner at night but they can't see as good.


----------



## Kissamies (May 29, 2021)

NHL98, PS1 game on PS2


----------



## Chomiq (May 30, 2021)

Spoiler: Finished Leon story


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 1, 2021)

Microsoft Store listing reveals 'Two Point Hospital' follow-up | Engadget
					

Two Point Campus, the next game from Two Point Studios, has leaked thanks to a too early listing on the Microsoft Store..




					www.engadget.com
				




I'm pretending to play this game... I WANT IT SO BAD!!! This is one of my dreams come true... a game I can simulate building my dream Uni... haha

even if my desktop does sell my gtx 1070 laptop should handle that game just fine.


----------



## Cvrk (Jun 1, 2021)

This is how it ends lads


----------



## s3thra (Jun 1, 2021)

I picked up Amid Evil the other day on a GOG sale. I've gotta say, it's pretty bad ass.


----------



## ViperXTR (Jun 1, 2021)

Monster Hunter Rise


----------



## Cvrk (Jun 4, 2021)

Necromunda - Hired Gun does a few things great. And the rest sucks. Can't really recommend a game that has 20% positives and the rest a mixture of "I wish it was different - maybe they will improve it" 

If you need stuff to shoot without any story or reason, Doom 1& 2 might be for you.

I got this for the Warhammer 40k world aspect + mindless shooting. I was left with the mindless unpolished shooting. The highlight of the game is the grappling tool you get after 3 main missions....surely not enough.

Yes, that is somebody's head used as a cigarette lighter.


----------



## Calmmo (Jun 4, 2021)

I've been playing dragon quest 11 this past week or so.
It's a little on the.. simple side, but then again it feels intentional (havent played any other DQs before so..)


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 4, 2021)

I just installed Mechwarrior 5: drop ship eddition, and played like 30 minutes worth and promptly got a refund. This game is so bad IMO. There hasn't been a good Mechwarrior since Mw3 Mercs. The graphics aren't much better than the 20 year old game MW3. But I would be okay with that if the game was fun, and Mech Comabt was on point, which it wasn't.  Big Fail.


----------



## Kovoet (Jun 4, 2021)

Still enjoying COD cold war multiplayer


----------



## Sithaer (Jun 5, 2021)

Still at Mass Effect Legendary Edition.
Currently 48 hours in and at the point of recruiting squad members in ME 2, just got Tali who I want to romance this time.

Even tho this is my third playthrough I can lose time so easily in the game, not many _'barely any' _new games can do this tbh and I love this feeling like when I was new to gaming.

Now that the game has 21:9 Ultrawide/FoV support in Flawless Widescreen its really nice to play and looks great imo. _'considering its age and all'_


----------



## Khonjel (Jun 5, 2021)

I love this game lol. A comedy of errors.



























Also bodysuit fanservice!!! Never change Japan





Also started to keep at it with SQUAD after so many years instead of just quitting and uninstalling like every time I did. Happy to say enjoying my time so far, despite the garabage ping I have in Aussie servers and losing every concievable firefights because of the lag. If the next Battlefield is garbage outta the gate and doesn't become my main shooter, I could honestly envision SQUAD becoming my main game. Screenshots for it when i have them.


----------



## Cvrk (Jun 5, 2021)

I know I'm almost spamming, but I have a few days off from work and gaming is all I do 

_This is concerning..._





But seriously it's game of the year (so far). We are exactly at the half of the year and nothing triple-A has been released or as good. 

=========================================================





Mixed reviews so far and SkillUp does not recommend it. Don't listen.

*Biomutant *is a great game. I have nothing but good things to say. Worth every cent. it's a fun single-player adventure with cute fluffy crazy looking animals. 
For me, it's a very pleasant surprise, sure glad I did not listen to the haters.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 5, 2021)

Cvrk said:


> I know I'm almost spamming, but I have a few days off from work and gaming is all I do
> 
> _This is concerning..._
> 
> ...



my friends like Biomutant too.  

what game is the top picture? its your current game of the year so far?


----------



## RealKGB (Jun 5, 2021)

Testing my Mario Bros. Wii hack, titled Super Timmy Wii. I think v1 is done, just need to make sure every level is beatable.


Spoiler









World 1 is verified possible to complete.
This is 2-2. The Spike level.
Can you see what I changed?


----------



## welly321 (Jun 5, 2021)

Been playing Dungeon of Neheulbeuk: The amulet of chaos.  Even though the game is essentially a parody, it has some deep combat and character development! I have been pleasantly surprised by all the options in combat, skill development, and loot for each of the characters. Its turn based like X-Com but there are D&D influences like attacks of opportunity and status effects. It all works extremely well and I am playing on the second-to-hardest difficulty which has been challenging but fun. I highly recommend this game to anyone looking for a turn based RPG...This game will surprise you!


----------



## robot zombie (Jun 6, 2021)

Oh, wtffff...

I'm playing FO4 again... pretty early in the game. Like level 14. Super-slow playthrough, I've intentionally wound the leveling down so that I can progress my character well into the last DLC and be able to explore a whole bunch.

Minutemen quest sent Preston and I out to clear some ghouls from the satellite station where you also do a brotherhood quest. Halfway in, I slay TWO legendary ghouls.

And what the fuck do they have?! One has a wounding 10mm pistol and the other has a NEVER ENDING double barrel. These are not fair to the game. Geez. And I got them back to back.

That double barrel... I think this machine is blessed, I see it so much. It's bar none, one of the most devastating weapons in the entire game, up to the highest leveled enemies. I mean, put a hair trigger on it and put out continuous volleys of shotgun blasts to the tune of 100's of rounds per minute. So that's fun. It essentially removes the handicap of that weapon. The double barrel gives you two highly powerful, medium-range shots that can strike from the hip, followed by a break-action reload. That reload caps it's power and towards mid-game, it doesn't have the DPS to overcome even single enemies. Remove that, and you can fight whole mobs of giant monsters with it - the stagger odds are exceedingly high with the DB... again, wouldn't factor in as much with a 2-shot go but becomes tremendously overpowered when you play those odds several times per second of fire.

The wounded variant goes on the 10mm extremely well. It makes each bullet deal 25 points of bleed damage. Not a single enemy is immune and bleed ignores armor ratings entirely. Also, it fucking stacks infinitely. So basically any weapon that can pump out considerable amounts of rounds becomes deadly. The 10mm pistol has a rapid auto attachment and extended clip... held within each one of those clips is a massive burst of bleed damage that can come in very rapid succession with the reload perk. It turns a pistol into a tank-killer. It might actually be one of the best guns to have it on... save for an automatic pipe rifle with a drum, assault rifle, or the automatic combat shotgun. The combat shotgun is just absurdly deadly with it, though. You get bleed damage for each pellet, of which there are something like a dozen per shot. Even if more than half of the pellets miss, you're hitting for 100 bleed in each shot... and you're drawing automatic fire out of a 40 round drum so...

You kinda go in like ghostbusters. Or more like killing cockroaches with raid. Run up on a deathclaw, spray him down real quick, back away, and watch him curl up and die over the next few seconds. The damage of the actual bullets is irrelevant. They could do negative damage and the amount of bleed damage you can stack is still killing the strongest enemies in a few seconds. By the time you stack it 8-10 times, one bleed cycle is taking all of their HP instantly. So it's generally very fast. Enemies are generally made stronger by armor ratings, with only some rare ones deriving thier fortitude from straight HP. Meaning they're highly susceptible. This goes for super mutants and humans... armor-wearing enemies. Robots might even be especially weak to it, compared to their other weaknesses.

The crazy thing about this is how low the odds are of finding even one of these, let alone the two together. It's rare enough to find one legendary ghoul in there at such a low level. Two is probably the max. And those guns will only spawn as legendary within like a 5-level window before they're classed out. Both of those variants are among the rarest at that level, too. I'm stupidly kitted out now... just like that.


----------



## robot zombie (Jun 7, 2021)

I caved to the sexy outfits. One thing I will say about FO4... the amount of polygons that can be packed into the bodies is pretty remarkable. Skyrim really has nothing on it. I feel like most games don't go as hard on the granularity of the contours in bodies and faces as the FO4 modding community has. This has obviously made things more sexual. But it also attracted modders who could do more with outfits. The amount of control over the shapes and figures allows them to work in lines and contours that could never look right otherwise. These people are serious about these outfits, man. There's a side that's just kids (and I guess grown adults ) doing absurd things with body proportions. But there's another side that should be making good money working on designs for other games, or maybe movies. It's not like you just throw textures on a body and it looks correct. Every area has to be lined-up and shaped - tailored to a skeleton from which morphs are derived for the huge range of body parameters. There's like 50 of them for CBBE.

To be able to work in the level of detail they do in the shaping is a ton of work. They're not just made to go on one body, but hundreds of possible bodies. It's all made possible by massively upped triangle counts and very fine control. So someone with skill can do some seriously fine-tuned stuff. Stuff I think most people assume could just never appear in this game's engine. Truth is, it was always possible. Bethesda just puts minimal effort into rendering their characters. They had way more to work with than I think even they were able to intonate. That's what gets me most about them. They throw together this habberdashery so hastily that they themselves don't fully seem to know how to use it. Hand some people with time the tools and they discover the methods that fully unlock that feature's advantages. It was one of the first things that people got on top of - bodies and outfits. Long before the game had full texture coverage in mods. Like, I don't WANT to shit on bethesda too much, but it really does say something when people just manage to do better work with your own tools.

They never look like they belong in the game, but goddamnit they look cool. Like something out of an anime. Kawaii assassin... and she always wears proper PPE for all of her urbex sorties. Those places are dusty and full of debris! Honestly, FO4's universe is so loaded with asbestos it's a wonder anyone makes it past the mesothelioma and into old age. It's in the chalk for god's sake! The chalk! In children's classrooms! So you just know... these people used it everywhere. And then everything got blown up. The whole planet is like a goddamned asbestos snowglobe, stirred up for nothin but a quick song and a smile. Asbestosis for all. Merry Christmas.

It's got "BoS" in the name, I swear. She's a medic. This is a medic's uniform. 







The level of detail in it and the way the light plays off of the materials... it's really well done. I wish everything had this much detail baked into the meshes. It's really the main thing holding back characters/outfits throughout the game, along with the quality of the materials - and it obviously doesn't have to be that way on modern machines. Look at the level of detail in this. They made good use of what they had. Normal maps pick up the slack pretty well.


Spoiler










You can see here... stuff from a lower poly set with lazy UV's - super-low-res specular maps, too. Really a shame. We're past the point where any of it is nessesary. All that is left to hone in on is detail. Gone are the days of obligatory optimized texture packs for serious modding, outside of select groups, who need that performance for the really ridiculously extensive changes that involve breaking optimizations. FO4 modding has always had me out on that sorta stuff, though. Nothing gets the love it really should. The Skyrim crowd really goes the extra mile... and are why I'd say a fully-modded Skyrim will beat out a fully-modded FO4 for visuals any day. And it's not about aesthetic. They just go deeper in the level of modification.

This is one rare example where a FO4 modder hits on the level of attention to things that has become more the norm in Skyrim. newermind43 really does killer stuff... and of course did Skyrim armor too. It's just a shame that people like that really only come through with that quality on clothes and character stuff. Skyrim has everything else beat. But FO4 modding is comparatively dead, whereas Skyrim is as big as ever, if not bigger, with advancements still being made and several huge projects running that involve many people in different fields - like real dev level shit. I can understand... FO4 has some nice perks, engine-wise, but many other additions do make it tougher to get around.


----------



## purplekaycee (Jun 7, 2021)

Trying to complete THE EVIL WITHIN 2


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 8, 2021)

I started Days Gone today. I have to say, I’m really enjoying it so far! In terms of mechanics it plays much like State of Decay 2, and even feels like it a bit. This has got to be the best casual motorcycle riding I’ve ever seen in a game. Normally I’d be one to say “the heck with this” and ditch the bike because I would have crashed it 18 times in 100 meters due to overcorrections. Not this game. It feels good. The controls are great on m/Kb as well. Overall, fun.


----------



## Chomiq (Jun 8, 2021)

Speaking of Fallout:





						Fallout 2 - Olympus 2207 got an English Translation | News @ RPGWatch
					

The total conversion mod Olympus 2207 for Fallout 2 got an English translation with version 1.2:



					www.rpgwatch.com


----------



## robot zombie (Jun 8, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Speaking of Fallout:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh god damnit, that sounds cool. It's been a while since I fired up Fallout 2. But if we're going back to that now, I have another mod to try for Yuri's Revenge first.


----------



## witkazy (Jun 8, 2021)

robot zombie said:


> I caved to the sexy outfits. One thing I will say about FO4... the amount of polygons that can be packed into the bodies is pretty remarkable. Skyrim really has nothing on it. I feel like most games don't go as hard on the granularity of the contours in bodies and faces as the FO4 modding community has. This has obviously made things more sexual. But it also attracted modders who could do more with outfits. The amount of control over the shapes and figures allows them to work in lines and contours that could never look right otherwise. These people are serious about these outfits, man. There's a side that's just kids (and I guess grown adults ) doing absurd things with body proportions. But there's another side that should be making good money working on designs for other games, or maybe movies. It's not like you just throw textures on a body and it looks correct. Every area has to be lined-up and shaped - tailored to a skeleton from which morphs are derived for the huge range of body parameters. There's like 50 of them for CBBE.
> 
> To be able to work in the level of detail they do in the shaping is a ton of work. They're not just made to go on one body, but hundreds of possible bodies. It's all made possible by massively upped triangle counts and very fine control. So someone with skill can do some seriously fine-tuned stuff. Stuff I think most people assume could just never appear in this game's engine. Truth is, it was always possible. Bethesda just puts minimal effort into rendering their characters. They had way more to work with than I think even they were able to intonate. That's what gets me most about them. They throw together this habberdashery so hastily that they themselves don't fully seem to know how to use it. Hand some people with time the tools and they discover the methods that fully unlock that feature's advantages. It was one of the first things that people got on top of - bodies and outfits. Long before the game had full texture coverage in mods. Like, I don't WANT to shit on bethesda too much, but it really does say something when people just manage to do better work with your own tools.
> 
> ...


She looks competent


----------



## Frick (Jun 8, 2021)

Cvrk said:


> I know I'm almost spamming, but I have a few days off from work and gaming is all I do
> 
> _This is concerning..._
> 
> ...



Different people like different games. Shocking!


----------



## uco73 (Jun 8, 2021)

I am currently testing the latest game on an old machine and it is going very well.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 8, 2021)

Frick said:


> Different people like different games. Shocking!


Right?


----------



## r.h.p (Jun 8, 2021)

um ive been playing* surviving the aftermath* 
after a great run with surviving mars this is not living up to itself as follow up. the graphics look good , tech tree is good but the game is too slow
man i find myself speeding up 10 times to avoid the boredom of it , geez it just isn't  exciting enough. storms are easy to pass  , the new explore interface is dumb lol
frack maybe being in a hostile environment like mars makes it all that much better


----------



## Cvrk (Jun 9, 2021)

uco73 said:


> I am currently testing the latest game on an old machine and it is going very well.


You mean Contracts 2? 





Much, much better than Contracts 1. This particular level was very long


----------



## uco73 (Jun 9, 2021)

Cvrk said:


> You mean Contracts 2?


Yes.


----------



## ogharaei (Jun 9, 2021)

I have been playing UnderRail again; trying out a full PSI build with a focus on Tranquility for Electrokinesis + Electrokinetic Imprint.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 9, 2021)

Not taken any screenshots but i've finished Nier Replicant Ending A-E now. Overall very good remake/remaster for a game that didn't do well on original release.
The soundtrack is amazing as always.
The story is depressing as usual but very well done.
I'll be playing through the Ninja Gaiden Sigma 1-3 when its available.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 9, 2021)

uco73 said:


> I am currently testing the latest game on an old machine and it is going very well.


That does look stunning indeed! The level of detail especially.


metalfiber said:


> Play'n Days Gone. Talk about a underrated game imho. It's like all the zombie games rolled into one and then some. You've got your nest and hordes from State Of Decay or Dying Light, elements from the Last of Us. Just everything is thrown in and it does it in a very good manner. Some of the best motorcycle driving mechanics out there. All i can say about the reviewers is that they are just jaded gamers because i'm having a blast.
> 
> Kid zombies...new and creepy
> View attachment 201882
> ...


I'm also having a blast at over 60 hours already. As you say, this game has packed one heck of a lot into it and the shift halfway through adds another dimension to the story which is already very good.
Frankly, I don't know what the critics were smoking, especially with comments like 'deeply flawed'?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 10, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> That does look stunning indeed! The level of detail especially.
> 
> I'm also having a blast at over 60 hours already. As you say, this game has packed one heck of a lot into it and the shift halfway through adds another dimension to the story which is already very good.
> Frankly, I don't know what the critics were smoking, especially with comments like 'deeply flawed'?


I agree. I’m about 25 or so hours in (I am guessing because the game will not launch with the EGS launcher, but it will run entirely offline without EGS running, so it’s hard to track hours), and I find very little that doesn’t make for a very good game. The stories that are all laced together are intriguing and fun to play out.


----------



## uco73 (Jun 10, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> That does look stunning indeed! The level of detail especially.


Yes. Max settings.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 11, 2021)

If anyone here knows anyone that works at Ubisoft, please tell them to double down on the Prince of Persia Sands of Time re-master... can't believe they delayed it... that game was awesome... and ahead of its time when it came out. I still remember playing it on original xbox... man those were the good days. They really were. Such a creative game, unique mechanics, great combat... then Warrior Within super creative boss fights... excellent heavy metal music...  and they didn't play it safe... Warrior Within could have easily been exactly like Sands of Time and people would have still bought it. but that game was hugely diff in tone and creativity.  that trilogy was so fantastic.

they just don't make them like they used to. or maybe I am just getting old.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 11, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> If anyone here knows anyone that works at Ubisoft, please tell them to double down on the Prince of Persia Sands of Time re-master... can't believe they delayed it... that game was awesome... and ahead of its time when it came out. I still remember playing it on original xbox... man those were the good days. They really were. Such a creative game, unique mechanics, great combat... then Warrior Within super creative boss fights... excellent heavy metal music...  and they didn't play it safe... Warrior Within could have easily been exactly like Sands of Time and people would have still bought it. but that game was hugely diff in tone and creativity.  that trilogy was so fantastic.
> 
> they just don't make them like they used to. or maybe I am just getting old.


Well, then I'm just getting old too. I had forgotten about those excellent games. They were some of the best games I had ever played.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 11, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> Well, then I'm just getting old too. I had forgotten about those excellent games. They were some of the best games I had ever played.



yep Prince of Persia trilogy doesn't get enough credit, and if I am not mistaken it influenced Assassin's Creed mechanics heavily. Prince of Persia was very innovative on many fronts... and it all came together nicely. I'm glad they are taking their time on the re-master, I hope they do a good job. 

I remember doing Final Fantasy X puzzles... and it was so frustrating... but the puzzles in PoP, having the rewind trick and all, I don't know, something about all of it just worked so well together. The combat actually took skill and timing too. story was excellent. it was just amazing on all fronts. so rare these days


----------



## oldwalltree (Jun 11, 2021)

Anyone try out Going Medieval?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 11, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> If anyone here knows anyone that works at Ubisoft, please tell them to double down on the Prince of Persia Sands of Time re-master... can't believe they delayed it... that game was awesome... and ahead of its time when it came out. I still remember playing it on original xbox... man those were the good days. They really were. Such a creative game, unique mechanics, great combat... then Warrior Within super creative boss fights... excellent heavy metal music...  and they didn't play it safe... Warrior Within could have easily been exactly like Sands of Time and people would have still bought it. but that game was hugely diff in tone and creativity.  that trilogy was so fantastic.
> 
> they just don't make them like they used to. or maybe I am just getting old.


And also get rid of the ubiclient and login crap...


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 12, 2021)

Far Cry w/ HDR on


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 12, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> Far Cry w/ HDR on
> 
> View attachment 203557


What version is that? Or are we looking at a mod?


----------



## RealKGB (Jun 12, 2021)

Battlefield 4. Won a code for it.
It was for the Origin launcher, but I got tired of having to find my launcher .exe so I stuck a custom listing in Steam.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 12, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> What version is that? Or are we looking at a mod?


1.4 Steam version, no mods.



RealKGB said:


> Battlefield 4. Won a code for it.
> It was for the Origin launcher, but I got tired of having to find my launcher .exe so I stuck a custom listing in Steam.
> View attachment 203586


I remember getting a voucher for BF4 with 5 euros when it was new. My friend bought a GPU (Gigabyte R9 280X) and he didn't need the game himself.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 12, 2021)

After 10+ years i've beaten Ninja Gaiden Sigma/Black on normal mode, damn it was a struggle with the camera control not being user friendly.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 12, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> But in Far Cry times we also had Athlon 64 and Pentium 4, for graphics - nVidia 6800 Ultra and ATi X800 XT PE only. We were quite limited by hardware, also huge ass world would be limited by then normal 512MB or 1GB RAM. Far Cry had a huge world, which was explorable and unique at the time and it already was tough on CPU. So it made sense to sacrifice something to make it run. Graphics cards had 256MB top frame buffer, but Far Cry only needed 128 MB with highest textures. But now what exactly is great about Valhalla? It's world is 38.5 square miles big, meanwhile GTA 5 has 49 square miles big map. GTA 5 runs very well on lower end hardware, meanwhile Valhalla does not. GTA 5 can look pretty decent with maximum settings, Valhalla cannot. Smells like Ubi can't really optimize games well. Anyway, I wonder if it has a console or ini file, where you can raise LOD. It would be interesting to see if higher LOD would tank fps or not.



I agree the 'new' AC isnt all that special, especially graphics wise. More of the same.


----------



## metalfiber (Jun 12, 2021)

Biomutant is a really cute game.

Turds with a name like Sizzlefluff. I could sit and eat Sizzlefluff sht all day long...just too cute.




Tampons as health packs...too cute...





And look at this cuteness, Jumble-jus...cute, cute, cute.





This game is just so darn cute...it just makes me wanna *PUNCH IT THE FACE*.

No i don't recommend Biomutant at all.


----------



## robot zombie (Jun 13, 2021)

Started a new playthrough. After troubleshooting a cascade of issues related to a w10 update, I discovered that my save is a bit borked. Nothing major, but orphaned stuff is living in it, causing new lag dips in certain locations. It's a thing. As sinister as cancer... well, I shouldn't say that - I'm higher risk than the general population  But it really is like that. You get stuff burned in that causes systemic problems. Suddenly load times are going up... never faster only slower until CTDs start taking them. Locations start turning progressively less playable. You can definitely fix this 100% of the time, but you need to be a logic master... or write a lot down as you go. I'd rather start over and just keep playing than spend a minute on it. Saves aren't people. You can give up on them and nobody cries but you.

I suspect that actually traveling with Preston and claiming settlements did it. There's a lot that can happen there where you'll catch a bug that lasts. Not vanilla... not like this. But with the mods I have? Absolutely. I was a fool to claim the workbenches. You don't need to for the MM quest requirements, save for the occasional "take this settlement" quest. I took over a dozen workbenches and left them. I don't think my game can handle all of those active settlements, even if I only build out a couple. Worse, I have a mod that raises settlement object limits. I raised them all 

The sun has set on a misty night in Concord.




It got dark fast. I didn't get far before it was time to leave and unpack my loot. I cleared everything but the museum and the service tunnels. Trying to have a good start.




Went and climbed the workhouse nearby... check it out before heading back for camp.







Took these before the save jump. Radstorm trailing off just in time for the golden hour. You get a handful of recurring weathers, and then these combinations that happen once or twice per game. Just variations mixing. The transition time varies. Rarely do they transition slow enough for these hybrids to fully form. Sometimes, you'll even have two stay mixing and then a third one will pile on for a couple of minutes before overtaking them both. I think that might be happening here. I've never seen these colors. You can't tell me this doesn't look cool.


Spoiler










Already gone... just a few seconds to see it. I had just a minute or two for the whole event.






Still pleased with this desaturated look. I will forever say the norm for modded visuals in this game is just too vivid. Looks cool in screenshots, but bound to look terrible somewhere... probably a lotta somewheres. They don't mention that. Or the crazy performance hit for the fancy scripted touches... added complications to your mod setup, too. Is it worth it? Not unless you just want to show off. If you actually want to play the game, it's better to have something more consistent so it can just work everywhere and not be all over the place in atmosphere or visual quality. I really wanted something with more of that 'dead world' look that older 3d Fallouts had. Take it a little back to the classic vibe with a lot of ugly, bleachy, and toxic color combinations. And then see if I can't have that look pretty at the same time. Think it's working out okay. The beauty in modding is the power your preference has over your experience. I'm sucked in, sort of traversing these places slowly... like an urban explorer. Looking around, taking pictures, finding the stories, climbing tall structures to catch the view. Creatively I was always heading for the experience I wanted, without trying to get there.

It's automatic. When the game looks like this, I just do that without thinking about how I want to play. With all of the overgrowth, it's like being a Chernobyl stalker. I never get tired of just exploring. There's a wonder and mystery to this world.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 13, 2021)

final fantasy type-0 HD  is what i am playing at the moment.  so far I am enjoying it. im really in mood for it too for some reason... haven't been in a mood for game like this in many ages


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 13, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> final fantasy type-0 HD  is what i am playing at the moment.  so far I am enjoying it. im really in mood for it too for some reason... haven't been in a mood for game like this in many ages


I should give it a try as I basically have every PC FF on Steam (except MMO ones).


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 13, 2021)

metalfiber said:


> Turds with a name like Sizzlefluff. I could sit and eat Sizzlefluff sht all day long...just too cute.


Your breath must be absolutely delightful!!


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 13, 2021)

Pondering Battlefield V's many historical divergences.
This one in particular hits you in the face because the Dunkirk evacuation took place in May/June of 1940.


Another is the war declaration speech by Neville Chamberlain which the devs have edited right down to a few lines, thus completely losing the context of why Chamberlain actually declared war, i.e. the invasion of Poland.
Pretty unforgivable actually.


----------



## Chomiq (Jun 14, 2021)

Yakuza - Like a Dragon, it's out on gamepass and since my 3-months for $1 end in July or so I have another great game to play.


----------



## Frick (Jun 14, 2021)

metalfiber said:


> Biomutant is a really cute game.
> 
> Turds with a name like Sizzlefluff. I could sit and eat Sizzlefluff sht all day long...just too cute.
> View attachment 203619
> ...



Ugghh. This really makes me not want to play the game.


----------



## metalfiber (Jun 14, 2021)

Frick said:


> Ugghh. This really makes me not want to play the game.


Oh, i didn't want someone not to play it...after all the game is very slow and plodding at the beginning is one of it's better qualities. The narrator and gibberish is annoying but one can turn that stuff off.

What else can i say that's good...weapon mods and creation is very good and ummm...that's about it. I should've gone with the darkness at the beginning so i'd have the option of burning it all down and i might yet. Yes, i will finish Biomutant with a sht eat'n grin


----------



## Frick (Jun 15, 2021)

Trying out Surviving Mars again (with the Terraforming DLC) and ... still _way_ to clunky for what it's trying to be. Up to the first dome it's ok, but after that it feels like an endless wrestling match with the UI and general design. It could have been such a lovely game through and through but as it stands it really isn't. Which could have been fine if the game actually was about the harshness of Mars and the hostility of the environment but it isn't. Once you have some colonists you will want to micro manage them for effeciency but the UI really fights you. And once you have a few domes and a lot of stuff going on you probably also have lots of rockets and lots of rovers and they are all just added to the bar at the bottom in the order they appeared. You can't sort them, meaning it's really hard to keep track of where you have them. And the planet is fixed, meaning that while you can launch to any part of Mars the resource deposits are always the same for that spot. Found an interesting place and you want to try again but maybe a different roll for resources? Doesn't work that way, and it really feels like it should. And the randomized tech tree is fine in many respects ... except when that really basic tech you really want early on doesn't appear until far down in the tree, meaning you can construct complex arcologies before you can pull moisture from the air or have better batteries in the drones.

The design is very chaotic but the game isn't, if that makes sense.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 16, 2021)

I finished Days Gone main story. I had a great deal of fun following the narrative and with the game mechanics. This was well-ported to PC.  There are still some side stories to finish up as well as eliminating the 2/3 of the hordes I didn’t do yet. This gets a solid A from me.


----------



## Cvrk (Jun 16, 2021)

we had better days


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Jun 17, 2021)

purplekaycee said:


> Trying to complete THE EVIL WITHIN 2


Oh man, the evil within 2 is one of the most, and i dont use this term lightly, underrated action horror games ever, its so good that its unbelievable how it didnt got more recognition at all, all because of Bethesda having zero marketing for this game, they just did a reveal trailer, and a launch trailer, that's it

The game is like a unuiqe mix of last of us and resident evil gameplay with a good mystery driving the story and very cool monster designs, the developer, tango gameworks, even made monster designs for id software doom eternal !

I love that game so much, and it was one of my favorite games of its year



rtwjunkie said:


> This was well-ported to PC.


You can thank unreal engine 4 for that



lynx29 said:


> please tell them to double down on the Prince of Persia Sands of Time re-master... can't believe they delayed it


They delayed it because the reveal trailer looked so bad, people making fun of the game as sand of time demake on the comment section, also its being remade by an Indian game studio so keep expectations low



Cvrk said:


> But seriously it's game of the year (so far). We are exactly at the half of the year and nothing triple-A has been released or as good.


wow man, i mean... there is no doubt that biomutant is an interesting game, however its so mediocre, i would be surprised if it was nominated to any categorie by the end of the year.
You obviously like the game and am happy, really, but this game is FAAAAR from being a game of the year contender



PaulieG said:


> Well, then I'm just getting old too. I had forgotten about those excellent games. They were some of the best games I had ever played.


Does that include 2008 reboot and 2010 forgotten sands ?


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 17, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> They delayed it because the reveal trailer looked so bad, people making fun of the game as sand of time demake on the comment section, also its being remade by an Indian game studio so keep expectations low



I never actually watched the trailer. I do hope they invest some AAA money into it... that reboot really deserves it.  Really wish my mom had never thrown away my old tube tv... would love to hook up PS2 and play Sands of Time again the proper way. Hooking PS2 up to a LCD or LED tv  just doesn't look nearly as good as playing it the way it was meant to be played.  Ah well. Such is life.


----------



## welly321 (Jun 17, 2021)

ogharaei said:


> I have been playing UnderRail again; trying out a full PSI build with a focus on Tranquility for Electrokinesis + Electrokinetic Imprint.


Such an amazing game. That build sounds awesome! MY last playthrough I made a hammer wizard and used Electrokinesis and TK punch.


----------



## Cvrk (Jun 17, 2021)

@Solid State Soul ( SSS ) talking about Resident Evil Village 
And I mean it. it's game of the year so far.


----------



## Calmmo (Jun 17, 2021)

Been playing Rift Appart since yesterday (entertaining so far)


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Jun 17, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I never actually watched the trailer. I do hope they invest some AAA money into it... that reboot really deserves it.


You should watch it, its not like it gonna spoil anything since its a remake of a 2003 game, that said that trailer did not give any vibes of AAA investment or production quality at all, quite sad really, sands of time is a great game, it deserves a properer remake done Ubisofts main studios, not an budgetary, cheap Indian studio


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 17, 2021)

AC Valhalla (best AC game since Brotherhood imo), Dying Light 1, Battlefield V, Control


----------



## robot zombie (Jun 20, 2021)

Metro Exodus spoilers ahead...



Spoiler



So, in the second level of Metro Exodus, The Caspian Sea... it turns out that if you systematically take every single location and not let the bandits hold ANYTHING on the map, just come in hot, disrupting and looting their locations, they get scared. It's not obvious  (well... the ambushes clue you into them getting desperate.) But no, before you head to the rig, you have to pass through a guarded crossroads. If you happen to avoid this, instead just hanging around dominating the locale like you're declaring an empire - scorched earth, like the romans, they will actually have abandoned that camp, leaving all of the loot behind for you. When you show up, the Baron comes through mad as hell on the radio.

It's usually pretty heavily fortified and often there will be a sandstorm. A head on firefight leaves you with no cover but your van (plus the sandstorm quickly making your weapons worse and constantly tweaking out your aim) and stealth is tough. You can just rip through it in the van and hope not to be hit on the way, but that's no fun.

This game has these hidden little ways of rewarding you. Either that, or it's a bug. In my mind I chased them back though  I've been running around blowing out shoulders and spines with the valve. Tag em and let em bleed out half of the time. Ooo it's so satisfying. I swear, they upgraded the animations with the enhanced version. Things just hit so nice. They stumble off and die. You can feel when it's gonna happen by the way it strikes.

You could also burn them from inside of their clothing with the incendiary tikhar. You really get hands on some very evil weapons. When you hit someone with one of those rounds and watch them agonize for dozens of seconds, you instinctively know it's wrong. It's never okay to unleash that on someone. If you kill them, you kill them. The fire is for personal stuff, like how if you find someone shot in the face you know it wasn't just a burglary. You don't just kill. You torture and destroy, like one of those rare made mob guys who volunteers for the unpaid hit jobs. It's friggin sinister. Vile. Like, we pulled back from that stuff for a reason lol.

But these guys enslave people, keep them physically frail and totally ignorant, have them pulling rusted steel out of sand all day. The women, they drug up and keep as sex slaves until they break and either get handed to the lower level members or simply jump off of the damn rig. Or try to step out of line and get left for dead or killed. Many would take joy in so much as witnessing their agonizing ends. In that fire burns the rage of oppressed generations, hiding beneath the fear. You have a purpose. You'd do it for less. You'd do it because you were being opportunistic in sniffing out critical materials for the journey you and your crew are absolutely stuck on a bee line through. So maybe it's not even about the slaves. Maybe in the end that's just a convenient atonement for seeking and partaking in the fruits of darkness. Did you leave the metro looking for such blood? Is that your destination? War and strife?

...see, I felt bad. I encountered a juggernaut in very sudden, close-quarters... and the one (*two) weak spot(*s) I know them to have are the balls. For some reason, that is where there is room for things to penetrate. Anywhere else, you could empty 40 of those things on and he'd just take 2 seconds to shake it off before steadying and resuming his machine gun death march. I knew that I had to light his balls on fire quickly, before he had a chance to spin up, if I was to survive. The barrages of machine gun fire would end me quickly and there would be nowhere to push back from. I have molotovs and grenades, but grenades kill me, and molotovs kill innocent slaves lying on the floor in front of him. I thought this through. I prepared, with the 7.62 ready to knock him back if option A failed. I was right though, he went down in the same sequence that he had just stood up in, chestnuts roasting as he coiled up like a pillbug. I only put 6 rounds from my 12-round drum into him before I realized he was fully cooked. It was too easy. I apologized to him for my own sake... I had to do it. It was the best possible outcome for the most valuable lives. He had to take it. Nobody wakes up one day thinking that might be the day they have their balls lit on fire, killing them in seconds. That's just not in anybody's world, postnuclear apocalypse be damned, life just isn't fair. It felt like I was putting down old yeller.

That wasn't the worst of it. A sole forgotten straggler from the previous firefight to this point, who had previously given up after seeing parts of each one of his friends removed by 7.62 punctures, apparently got quite brave upon seeing me kill his armored friend in such a cruel way, and so he stormed down the stairs with automatic fire. Already having the tihkar readied with 6 incendiary rounds still loaded, I did the only thing I could in that moment and tucked a single incendiary round under his rib cage as I calmly approached the cover he ran for. I couldn't waste them on him, so it had to be a very deliberate kill shot. I wouldn't be caught under a flying demon later without at least 4 incendiary rounds. A turn and a pop and his fire stopped. It was horrific, watching as his body first reacted, followed by him rapidly discovering his fate, too late to change it, already becoming engulfed. I stood in silence, watching him burn as his screams cut through the then emptied and lifeless, darkness-enshrouded ship-turned-slaver-panopticon... turned graveyard. I had already dominated every inhabited and uninhabited part of this land. If only he had known, he never would have fought me. None of them would've. It was over before it started. I couldn't lose to a couple dozen reserve troops and the Baron himself had to know by then, he was after all rather candid on the radio as I made rounds. But perhaps his leader should be more honest with his men, lest they talk amongst themselves or get sloppy and make the wrong choices. They had been left to die, and their leader blames them for dying there. It really shows the weakest aspect of the Munai-bailer, the arrogance of a complacent, yet psychotically paranoid leader. In ruling by fear, he opened his whole organization to the influence of outside fears. All it took was for an outside fear he couldn't tie up neatly to show up, something a little less predictable than his holy flame. He would have no choice but to hide it, even as it gutted his ranks.

It was alright though, in the room he came from was a chick passed out on drugs next to blister packs of pills and condoms. That's the thing. When you see how they live, you realize they have it coming. You're still not doing the right thing. Your judgements are evil. You bring death and suffering on encounter. You're running a full offensive in order to advance your goals. Survival be damned, you are the adversary. You're still the intruder, even if your targets are far from innocent. Saving the slaves is the only fair retribution. But it doesn't erase the bloodshed leading up, or the bloodshed that will spin off of that turn in your absence. But in this world, the right thing and the best thing aren't always the same thing. You were able to leave the cult intact, only killing the bandits threatening the land and hopefully shattering the illusion by killing their god. You don't always get so lucky moving between conflicts as is necessary on the surface, though.

God, I'd really love if they would go back to that, to revisit the fight for the last Kazakh's homeland. Either way, I have high hopes for a later installation to the franchise. So much could happen now. They could do a lot with the next game. There's enough for two, even. This game has really cool story ideas. Good fuel for the imagination.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 21, 2021)

Dawiid said:


> Don't hate me for this, but I've launched DOTA 2 yesterday...


Why would anyone hate you for that? That seems silly to me..


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 22, 2021)

Giving Days Gone a rest for a while and resurrected Sniper Ghost Warrior 3 where I shot a harmless chicken for dinner, mainly out of frustration. 
The big criticism I have for SGW series is the incredibly frustrating issue of checkpoints - you can plan a mission, spend over an hour getting it right, forget to load up and wham, you're dead because the NPCs never miss. You then have to restart the mission all over again.
In a word, nauseating.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 22, 2021)

Let's continue FF XV DLCs as I haven't finished those.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jun 22, 2021)

Been playing WoW TBC Classic a lot.. just got one level from max and I'm burnt out.

Also been playing the Screeps Arena demo. Highly recommended if you enjoy programming games. 

Now debating on going medieval


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 22, 2021)

Took a short break from eliminating the other 50% of the Zombie hordes in Days Gone.  I wish the devs were constantly active creating new content like SoD2 devs are.  I'll be heading back to that game again soon.  In the meantime I decided a little (almost) Adventure Game/Walking Simulator was in order.  I'm playing Paradise Lost.  It's set some time after 1960, I know that much, but in an alternate history. It's not spectacular, but it's relaxing, and has my curiosity up to discover what went on.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jun 22, 2021)

Some chill driving in American Truck Simulator somewhere in Colorado. (Well, ok - Driving a 52' trailer over that pass might not have been totally chill.)


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 22, 2021)

I have to say, Paradise Lost has a more complex story than I was originally thinking.  You uncover what happened through ye olde tired mechanic of reading and listening, but if you take the time to do so, things become very interesting.  At some point prior to the 60's the Nazis apparently decided going full nuclear on the world was the way to go and took their best and brightest by profession underground to Fallout type communities.  They also brought "non-aryans" with them to assist in numerous things from housekeeping to science.

This game takes place in one such shelter with a community built in a huge salt cavern near Krakow, Poland. There is no one alive, and exploring reveals an underground fight took place which not only toppled the nazis there, but led to a civil war among the civilians and scientists who won, primarily over whether to turn on the old computers or live like savages.  There is even some (very little) puzzling, which I think is accidental, because for instance when multiple buttons are available, it is not intuitive how to press a different one and actually make something happen, like opening a door to another area, or running a computer simulation. Still relaxing and interesting.

It's currently on sale on GOG for 34% off ($9.89) which is about the right price.








						Paradise Lost
					

The war persisted for 20 more years only to end in flames when the Nazis launched nuc




					www.gog.com
				




EDIT: Serious savegame bug exists.  If you restart from last checkpoint you will walk in place forever, stuck, like a cartoon character running in place as they build up space. You have to go back to restart your level, which is NOT a good solution if you got a long way into it.

Further Edit: Go to settings, turn off headbob, hit Accept, then continue game. You can now walk from your save again.  This saved me from Rage-quitting a walking simulator.


----------



## 64K (Jun 22, 2021)

I'm playing Duke Nukem 3D. I played a little of years ago but never finished it.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 22, 2021)

37 hours in on Shin Megami Tensei Nocturne. 

Pokemon does exist for 25 years after all and this game is similarly gotta catch em all. Such a superb RPG... if you need a howto to get this going on PCSX2, give a shout. 100+ hours of brutal, no hand holding RPG frustration. Love it. I had to restart a few hours of game numerous times yesterday for dying to silly things with a fully decked out party. Thats when you know stuff is deep.

BTW, the remaster is shite, so much so that it brought me to install the original... which runs on 5% GPU and 5% CPU as opposed to the buggy mess they just released for 70-90% Usage that emulates and upscales some arcane Switch abonination.. FYI


----------



## Calmmo (Jun 22, 2021)

FF7 remake DLC,
the environment BG textures DO look a little bit better now on the PS5 version but they still don't look convining enough and stand out negatively.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 23, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> View attachment 202198
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Priority's of a screenshot before saving life .


----------



## Chomiq (Jun 23, 2021)

In other news Yakuza Like a Dragon is great mashup of brawler with an RPG. If you liked previous titles give it a try. Warning: opening is pretty long and it takes some time before you get to true free roam.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jun 24, 2021)

Welcome to Idaho.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 24, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> Welcome to Idaho.
> 
> View attachment 205202



I DECLARE @weekendgeek THE HAY KING OF 2021!!!! ALL HAIL YOUR HAY KING!  (for the uninitiated, this is a Office reference from the tv series. you are welcome)  

next up let's head on over to the potato contest!!! yeeehaaa!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 24, 2021)

I completed killing all the hordes in Days Gone. Or, should I say killing them again (being zombies).

I’m starting on The Painscreek Killings, as I like a good mystery too.

EDIT 12 hrs later: Aaaaand, just finished The Painscreek Killings.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 25, 2021)

rtwjunkie said:


> Or, should I say killing them again (being zombies).


Wait till they get up and come after you again...  
Zombies are known for that!


----------



## Chomiq (Jun 25, 2021)

Crackonosh: How hackers are using gamers to become crypto-rich
					

Crackonosh malware, which mines for cryptocurrency, is being hidden in free versions of popular games.



					www.bbc.com
				






> So far, the malware has been found in more than a dozen countries, including:
> 
> Philippines: 18,448 victims
> Brazil: 16,584 victims
> ...


----------



## Frick (Jun 25, 2021)

Bought the expansions for The Outer Worlds and started a new game at the highest difficulty. We'll see how it goes, but it's really annoying how no one has made something that was as balanced as Hardcore mode for Fallout New Vegas. I am onboard with making the enemies in Outer Worlds more dangerous as that was a pretty big drawback when playing on normal, and the eating/sleeping/drinking need is not extreme but what really bugs me is the addition of making it harder to save games and disabling fast travel. Most games that has a "survival" mode goes way too far, because the game itself isn't really made for it. It always feels like it is something they slapped on at the end of the process. Like in Fallout 4. The game is still stupid and silly but the survival mode just makes it annoying. Skyrim is a great example of a game where a survival mode would have made sense but it didn't have it and while you can do it with mods mods are never a good solution for anything.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 25, 2021)

Frick said:


> Bought the expansions for The Outer Worlds and started a new game at the highest difficulty.


Nice, you're in for some fun!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 25, 2021)

I never got araound to the last two expansions for The Outer Worlds so thanks to @Frick and me being between games I’m starting those.


----------



## Frick (Jun 25, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Nice, you're in for some fun!



I finished the base game this winter ... will keep better notes this time. It's a good game, not great.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 26, 2021)

Sniper Ghost Warrior Contracts is quite unforgiving, especially since the enemy's aim 100% surgical and I wouldn't like to be on the end of this one!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 26, 2021)

Alright, I had forgotten just how edgy, sarcastic and filled with dark humor the dialog in The Outer Worlds is. For me it’s the best part of the game. Rediscovering it now as I explore Gorgon.


----------



## Frick (Jun 26, 2021)

Trying out Control, and a few minutes in I'm already annoyed at two things:

1. Collectibles, in this case documents you can read. I'm pretty sick of the concept. If you're making a game with a story, present the story to me. Don't make me go hunting for clues, and don't tell me what I've missed. And if you have them in the game, don't call them Collectibles. Call them notes or something. They work well in Deus Ex, but don't make it into a game. Make me want to read them and make them meaningful, and perhaps most importantly do _not litter them game with them_. Use your writers on the actual story and dialouge, don't waste it on a million random notes. And if not meaningful, at least make them interesting. Again Deus Ex is a good example. The snippets from random books didn't add anything meaningful really, but it did add a ton of flavour to the game, and they were rare enough so that I actually liked finding new ones to read. A few minutes into Control and I have like 5 bits of internal correspondance, none of which is interesting.
2. When did it become a thing that all buttons have to be held before they actually do something and there's that circle around the icons that tell you when the key is actually done being pressed? And please allow me to turn that off.


----------



## robot zombie (Jun 26, 2021)

Frick said:


> Trying out Control, and a few minutes in I'm already annoyed at two things:
> 
> 1. Collectibles, in this case documents you can read. I'm pretty sick of the concept. If you're making a game with a story, present the story to me. Don't make me go hunting for clues, and don't tell me what I've missed. And if you have them in the game, don't call them Collectibles. Call them notes or something. They work well in Deus Ex, but don't make it into a game. Make me want to read them and make them meaningful, and perhaps most importantly do _not litter them game with them_. Use your writers on the actual story and dialouge, don't waste it on a million random notes. And if not meaningful, at least make them interesting. Again Deus Ex is a good example. The snippets from random books didn't add anything meaningful really, but it did add a ton of flavour to the game, and they were rare enough so that I actually liked finding new ones to read. A few minutes into Control and I have like 5 bits of internal correspondance, none of which is interesting.
> 2. When did it become a thing that all buttons have to be held before they actually do something and there's that circle around the icons that tell you when the key is actually done being pressed? And please allow me to turn that off.


Okay... number two. YES. Agree, so hard. It breaks flow completely. And you lose the little satisfaction hit of pressing the thing.

Split on the first, especially with Control. Honestly, it's fine to me. The navigation just sucks. Make them quick and easy to read/find. The current system makes it easy to 'lose' them in the sea of just... stuff. And the slowdown that has to happen for each one is tiresome. Yeah. The menus are a mess, and having tons of story items really makes that a big problem when it comes to flow.

However, the way Control's story is written, I can't think of another way to portray these things. It's just too much. It's the kind of story that needs a detective's mindset. The notes don't hand you much of anything, but they do contain a lot of story, and the information within them drastically changes how you see what is shown instead of told. It's actually worth going back over them from time to time. You can piece things together across all of them too. Like... big things. It's a part of the whole game experience. I hate when this stuff is done lazily, but in this case many of them are purposeful. It's just not immediately obvious. This goes into the world, too. The game is packed full of easter eggs and all sorts of clues throughout the environments, which also get called back to in the notes and vice versa. It's all very intertwined. The flavor ones are probably in s light minority. Most are there to add something that would be difficult to depict in a smooth way. If you take sifting through them as part of it, use your imagination a bit, then there's a lot going on with them.

The combat is really fast-paced. But outside of that, the game rewards the slow, methodical approach. You're playing a character who's trying to figure out what's going on with this organization. Her whole life, she's been searching. Tell yourself everything you can learn is useful to understanding more, and it usually is. It's just a matter of having the right pieces in front of you. Surprisingly little in those things is truly arbitrary when you get down to it.

I personally love the writing in them. It really does a lot for the game's universe. It almost hearkens back a bit to the way interactive storytelling was done in the days of early 2d adventure games that were mostly text with hand-set pixel art. The difference is now, you do really get an eyeful of the world in the text, and a lot of interaction with it. The stuff you read in all of the collectibles is meant to live in your head as you explore that world. I think it works for Control. I don't get the feeling that they did it just to do it, like I would with say, modern fallout. It's all really tight, consistently adding to a core that actually is not nascent. That it seems to be is part of the brilliance imo. You'll understand if you play through it more.

I'll put it this way. You can ignore that stuff, play the game, and have a full game and story experience. But in addition to that is the level of worldbuilding you usually only get in books. They really understand how to infer, and use it well to pack a lot of depth into their big picture. More than would fit in a typical game narrative. It's all part of a running narrative with their whole universe... or several that more than intersect. Something truly epic. Not cool, but actually epic. Pretty thoughtful, compared to the level of attention you get to notes in other games.


Incidentally, I am playing Fallout. 


Spoiler



I was going to attempt Fort Hagan at level 9, but when I got there, it looked like this.





The first rad flash took roughly a fifth of my health bar instantly. And then the turrets started wrecking me, and I was having trouble hitting them hard enough. So I decided maybe it wasn't my day and went to hang out with the mole rats over in Vault 81. And then maybe I can come down from the mountain with my new Overseer's Guardian. You can go there and buy it for cheap. It's a combat rifle with the two-shot legendary perk... essentially making it one of the best weapons for almost the whole game. You'll be into the 50s at least, before it stops being good. You can really make it boring with that thing, right from the start, if you want. Just a lot of damage and range with plentiful ammo. Take it anywhere and clean up any which way you wanna use it.

Will be handy until I unlock the next upgrade tier, which takes quite a while. Even at level 9, I could play for a couple hours to get level 10. Level 2 weapon mods come at 13. In the middle of the fresh side of the curve, it tightens and you progress a little more. But after that it slows down even more than before. You have to live with different weapons for longer. I did it that way because I found that many weapons... and even classes in the game just age out in a matter of a few levels. You don't get to use them much. And then you hit that late-game wall where it's narrowed down to a few options that all lead to drawn out, spongey combat. You're a sponge, they're a sponge, weapons are never, ever getting stronger... nobody gains firepower... only hp and maybe defense... forever. Better to stretch things as far out of that range as possible. There's too much content for the vanilla pace. Beyond too much. Past a certain point, you can keep leveling and getting perks, but progress-wise it is no-man's-land. There's no meaning to it for your character because in combat, nothing ever changes. None of the fights are exciting. It's what you avoid using... the majority of the vanilla weapons at any point earlier in the game for. Because when you do, it's like getting a cat through a full bath. It's always funneling you. You can choose a lot of things but in reality only a few options are viable. So as you progress, you slip into this or that thing that actually friggin works until you run out of ways to advance offenses. And then that thing you've been avoiding is just the game.

At least this way, not only do I have the time to explore everything and anything, but it becomes worth it to do so. See... there's an extra incentive to find modded weapons when you can't quickly level into making weapon upgrades. Occasionally, they drop high-level mods that make them more usable than they could ever be, outclassing technically superior weapons with appropriate mods for your level. It's also nice to know I can stop and go anywhere to see if there's anything interesting and collect the loot, without advancing my character to another major turning point too soon in the game. I add another bonus... all of the steamer trunks contain legendaries and I upped the odds of legendary enemies. Changed the drop pool so they favor ballistic weapons... I swear to you, it's all shitty melee stuff if you leave it be. So every location gives me at least one roll on a legendary. Surprisingly, even finding what has to be 5 times more legendaries overall, most of them still aren't worth using. Either a gun I don't like, bad match, or just one of the weaker perks. In a whole playthrough, going through all of the DLC and exploring quite a lot on the side, I may get 8 legendary weapons that are worth it. Mind you, that adds up to entire days and days worth of actual play time. It's crazy how cruel the odds are by default. Sniffing out holographic Pokemon cards is a better use of your time. Faster than finding a good legendary weapon in Fallout 4. That might realistically not happen for you in 3 full playthroughs of the game. I think they forgot this wasn't an MMO with a few hundred thousand players and an economy to control. I have to assume that's what they were thinking about because otherwise the good legendaries are so off of the beaten path that they almost don't exist. Nobody's farming these things and selling them for cash or anything, so you can't get them 

Again, it all keeps me exploring different places and using different stuff throughout everything the game has to do in it. It's great. I'm finding so much that I've never seen before in the game. I thought I knew the bulk of it by now, but the nooks and crannies really are endless. It's one of the great things about this game. A huge environment packed with places and interesting little details... that nobody will ever see and the game will ultimately start pushing you past. It loses the momentum that would put the player in them. I've been trying to unlock more of that.

I pair it with higher-stakes combat. Weapons and monsters do more damage. The right weapon can always be a quick kill for you, if you're good with it. But your enemies can kill you quickly in the open, and your vision gets muddled every time you're hit. You will not be fighting while getting hit. I like this a lot better. There is tension, no more running in (and if DO you see a window for that and succeed, it means something and feels good,) and varied tactics are better rewarded. Preparation means more. I have the full armor system overhaul, which opens up customization immensely. You can make and use all sorts of different armor, work in different advantages. And boost your armor rating way up. Early if you want, but you'd have to stop and grind quite a lot. The way I play, I'm always needing to work to up it a little more. And I change it around regularly.

All sorts of stuff I'd still like to play with when it comes to the balancing. I've mixed some mods together, changed around a lot of parameters, but never went into a full overhaul... like enemy-by-enemy. It's mostly brute-force, global changes. Finding a better concept and seeing how it goes... what works with each weapon. With real fine tuning, I might never use VATS. Don't get me wrong, VATS was a rare good original thing they came up with. Like, that was kinda revolutionary. It was a great way to bring that part of the OG mechanics in. It's fun and they give it some nice spice with perks. It's just that they started balancing the games to favor VATS heavily, even with a perfectly fine, new shooting platform. And VATS itself doesn't have much depth. Even less when they lightened-up the RPG mechanics. I want to emphasize the shooting part, use the interesting and unique weapons. Stay in the game environment as much as possible, and out of menus like VATS. That's why I run a mod that makes the magazine perks apply to non-VATS instead (most of them are VATS only! WTF?) Fallout 4 is significantly less of an RPG that past titles, and yet the main way it wants you to fight is more RPG than anything else in the game. It's a waste. And it gets beyond repetitive. I feel like it's better suited to be a real-time game. The RPG mechanics remaining are slim pickins, but there's a good bit more in the physics and combat. Why didn't the push more in that direction given all of the elements they changed with stats and weapons?


----------



## Rahnak (Jun 27, 2021)

I finished Dragon Quest XI a couple weeks ago and that really scratched my JRPG itch. Really good game. I hope SE ports DQ XIII to the PC as well, since I never got around to finishing that one.

Today I finished Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order and that was better than I expected. I was a little apprehensive about the combat, since I heard it was souls inspired and souls combat isn't really my jam, but it was pretty acessible in normal difficulty. I wouldn't mind a sequel, especially if it lets you play as Merrin as well. I think that could be interesting.

Not really sure what to go for next, but probably something older because it's hot and the PC gets loud when pushed harder. With the current sales I'm kinda tempted to buy either Final Fantasy X/X-2 or the first two Final Fantasy XIII games. X is the first FF I played and one of my favorites. I beat it twice on PS2 but I never managed to get all the ultimate weapons (screw Tidus and his chocobo nonsense) and I'm curious to know what happens in the sequel, story wise.
As for FF XIII, I played the first game on PS3 and while it was no X, I enjoyed it so I'm curious about how the story develops as well.

Any advice, Final Fantasy fans?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 28, 2021)

Rahnak said:


> I finished Dragon Quest XI a couple weeks ago and that really scratched my JRPG itch. Really good game. I hope SE ports DQ XIII to the PC as well, since I never got around to finishing that one.
> 
> Today I finished Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order and that was better than I expected. I was a little apprehensive about the combat, since I heard it was souls inspired and souls combat isn't really my jam, but it was pretty acessible in normal difficulty. I wouldn't mind a sequel, especially if it lets you play as Merrin as well. I think that could be interesting.
> 
> ...


Final Fantasy 9 was the best offering on Playstation, regardless of the fanfare 7 got. Now the remake of 7, that's different. It is most excellent! However, Final Fantasy 6(3 USA & Europe SNES) is by far my favorite to this day. Nothing has eclipsed it as of yet IMHO.


----------



## robot zombie (Jun 28, 2021)

More FO4.



Spoiler








Don't get too many "pretty" days. Even those still look a little toxic. I'm very tactical with my color choices. It's basically all about the colors for me. It's the main thing that bothers the hell out of me with every weather mod and ENB. I don't know what it is. They all manage to work in colors I hate completely because they don't mesh with anything.

I still prefer the icky, poisonous climates. Something a bit more inspired by FO3's pseudo-monochromatic drabness, only with 500% less mountain dew green. Dead and radioactive. The soundtrack really goes great with this vibe. It's such an overlooked thing, but FO4 has a great soundtrack. It really sounds excellent with headphones, cementing the atmosphere. You'll notice there's always at least some haze. I find it closes things in a bit, but yet adds a sense of scale. You have that sense of a 'beyond' in the fog. Also hiding lods, where grasslines drop, and basically where there's already significant detail loss. No sense in trying to improve that zone. That's why for a long time everyone tried to put trees everywhere... to never see that visual deadzone. Better to have silhouettes and let imagination fill in the blanks. It's less realistic, and yet has better plausibility. It makes more sense for what you're seeing... imo anyway. Less distracting than you'd think. It has the bonus of making everything look really stylized. The striking edges go well with all of the softness brought in by the fog, bloom, and godrays. It just feels complete to me.






I caught the Museum of Witchcraft at a really cool moment. This game has some neat buildings.




I don't know if you can see, but the windows have hybrid reflections. There is a special cube map casting glow reflections at all angles. Basically "texture" reflections. And then at steeper angles you get ENB-assisted SSR cast on top. Fallout 4 Ultimate Window Overhaul. Pretty cool stuff that I happened to sniff out on a whim, looking for better window textures. I found something way more interesting than that. Hard to see, but it is present here. The tree on the right reflects off of the top right edge of the window. Easy to spot in game, because the SSR jitters 




I'm still working on my character. Just finishing off the basic Minutemen stuff, just until I max affinity with Preston. Coming along at level 11. I'm trying to figure out how to age characters in subtle ways. The thing with the appearance mods is that they all favor really youthful features. It's hard to actually make a convincing Nora-aged character without drifting into this uncanny, sort of androgynous territory with the features. An older face has slightly different contours. So you can sculpt the age in. But the materials and such don't match them, so you get this weird young-old thing that makes them oddly masculine at times. Authenticity is really hard in general. It hasn't always been favored by the modding community. Really fantastical characters are easy to do, there is an abundance of stuff to work with. More down to earth and still HQ, not so much. Nora is a wife and a mother, but more importantly a recently-retired lawyer. Meaning she'd be late 20's at the youngest. Probably a little older. Now, she's the general tho:





I just don't know if I'll ever be happy with faces in this game. You get a lot to work with, but it doesn't work well together. It's like you can never quite get to the parts you want to change.



Part 2: I went to Nordhagen on a call for the Minutemen... I'm renaming it "Hellshack" because that's all that it is. And it's located in hell. There's a little blown-out shack, a shitty garden, some dunes, rain, and blackness. That's it.


Spoiler






Blessm, still working like it's not the end of days. Pretending like there's something to hope for out here.




The flamingos aren't fooling anyone. You know you made bad choices if this is where you find yourself.




Like, man... this place sucks. Fuck this place. I hate it here.




I mean, it REALLY sucks. I'm pretty sure the river Styx is just out that way.




The people I was sent to help were just standing here like this when I arrived. Just vacantly aloof... staring and swaying placidly. I think they knew everything. I think this shithole broke them and they are simply waiting for the final seam to tear.


----------



## InVasMani (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 28, 2021)

I completed the Gorgon and Eridon DLC’s for The Outer Worlds. I feel I definitely got my money’s worth for them. I also felt they may have been higher quality content than the main game.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 28, 2021)

I love the bullet-time effect in Sniper Ghost Warrior Contracts. So far, my best shot is about 200m.


----------



## Cvrk (Jun 28, 2021)

\

Resident Evil Yorha


----------



## Frick (Jun 28, 2021)

robot zombie said:


> However, the way Control's story is written, I can't think of another way to portray these things. It's just too much. It's the kind of story that needs a detective's mindset. The notes don't hand you much of anything, but they do contain a lot of story, and the information within them drastically changes how you see what is shown instead of told. It's actually worth going back over them from time to time. You can piece things together across all of them too. Like... big things. It's a part of the whole game experience. I hate when this stuff is done lazily, but in this case many of them are purposeful. It's just not immediately obvious. This goes into the world, too. The game is packed full of easter eggs and all sorts of clues throughout the environments, which also get called back to in the notes and vice versa. It's all very intertwined. The flavor ones are probably in s light minority. Most are there to add something that would be difficult to depict in a smooth way. If you take sifting through them as part of it, use your imagination a bit, then there's a lot going on with them.
> 
> The combat is really fast-paced. But outside of that, the game rewards the slow, methodical approach. You're playing a character who's trying to figure out what's going on with this organization. Her whole life, she's been searching. Tell yourself everything you can learn is useful to understanding more, and it usually is. It's just a matter of having the right pieces in front of you. Surprisingly little in those things is truly arbitrary when you get down to it.
> 
> ...



This may very well be the case, but finding five of the damned things before the opening credits ... that I absolutely disagree with. And calling them "collectibles". That _really _annoys me. That was basically the only thing I liked with the books in Skyrim: they weren't part of any collections (unless you brought them home, which of course I did). It was just a (pretty crappy) book you could read. If you wanted to. No pop ups or anything. Just some words hanging around. And at least the ones in Control aren't exactly wordy...


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 29, 2021)

Finally picked up Horizon Zero Dawn on steam summer sale. What an awesome game! Beat the main quest working on the DLC right now.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 29, 2021)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Finally picked up Horizon Zero Dawn on steam summer sale. What an awesome game! Beat the main quest working on the DLC right now.



I'm waiting for it to hit 15-18 bucks range, probably in winter sale

I'm still playing Anno 1701 History Edition on Uplay. I love it. can't believe this game was free.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 29, 2021)

I'm back into Days Gone with renewed vigour and managed to catch a small horde having a nap and captured a Nero base, not before having to chase around looking for a fuse for the power, hoping not to wake any sleeping zombies.
The photo mode in this game is one of the best with a multitude of options:


----------



## Fangio1951 (Jun 29, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I'm back into Days Gone with renewed vigour and managed to catch a small horde having a nap and captured a Nero base, not before having to chase around looking for a fuse for the power, hoping not to wake any sleeping zombies.
> The photo mode in this game is one of the best with a multitude of options:
> View attachment 205830 View attachment 205832
> 
> View attachment 205833


Mag wheels and street tyres on an off road bike = Really !!!


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 29, 2021)

Fangio1951 said:


> Mag wheels and street tyres on an off road bike = Really !!!


The off road tyres are an upgrade and I haven't quite graduated yet


----------



## robot zombie (Jun 29, 2021)

Yet more FO4. I have problems...


Spoiler



One thing I will say, I'm really happy with how my interiors look. Really just some minor tweaking would do it. Some spaces I'm not fully into. A lot of these office/industrial spaces are great though. Really sells that gritty, dilapidated building vibe. It has power, and you have this juxtaposition with overgrowth. A mix of grand areas and claustrophobia. This place has even more I can't get to yet. They really did a great job putting together so many of these spots. Credit where it's due, I think their landscape and level designers did a great job on the game. It has a great visual concept, that they tried to make good use of, incorporating a lot of verticality in tight spaces. A lot of detail and just, stuff going on. Little distinguishing things across so many spaces made with the same assets. They all start to have personalities to you. So it's a sprawling world in more ways than one. You really feel "in the thick of it" in places like these. They're appropriately dark and musty. All of the placement in the different areas shines through.






All it really takes to bring the magic and impact out is a simple lighting change. Bethesda hates real ambiance... that "what's over there?" light at the end of the dark, bent hallway. They say you must see the full hallway. I don't think they understand shooter atmosphere too well. Or they need to rethink their lighting strategy.

See, these levels are amazingly well-done, from a visual standpoint. There are so many compositionally satisfying sights abound, that get completely missed because there is almost no lighting dynamic. It all just smushes together in a technicolor goulash. They have no light and dark areas! It makes them feel like safe little attractions. It doesn't need to be realistic to make me feel like I'm going through dark, semi-abandoned 200-year-old buildings. They figured that out decades ago. It really is like they don't even try, and I can't understand it. I just don't understand how they get it 90% of the way there and leave it waiting on that crucial 10%. It's right there. Just set up your lighting!

Bethesda slathers all of their interiors with a lot of "ambient" placed light. Just generic light blobs in places where there should be. Literally everything else is filled with light that behaves just like direct sunlight outside, only turned down. A lot of times it's all totally static, not even generating shadows. Omnidirectional and everything. It looks like shit. Man, it really dates them bad. And there's no reason for it. Many mods will change that, almost completely turn off the fake light paint and instead 'turn on' the actual fixtures and windows as dynamic lights. And as it turns out, they're placed just perfect for lighting the spaces and providing atmosphere. A directional flashlight mod takes care of the rest.

I think this must've been what they wanted to begin with, but maybe couldn't squeeze it in performance-wise. The dynamic lights are nothing for a modern CPU, but they really do eat up a lot more, and they also weigh down the scripting system, which serves as a go-between for that whole 'dynamic' part.

But I mean, even generic spaces give you more impact and drama with this simple change. Just some real contrast swing and directionality. Very simple thing to do. But powerful.








Of course, a full ENB helps. I use the games HBAO+ (which is good, but taxing) and then ENB AO/IL on top. Beyond that you have some contact shadows on objects. Higher res textures with much more detailed normalmaps. With a bleachey/contrasty lut and some lighting/contrast changes, things start to really pop and these places become much more interesting.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 29, 2021)

Fangio1951 said:


> Mag wheels and street tyres on an off road bike = Really !!!


It’s the apocalypse. Everything is cobbled together. No one is producing anything anymore. Also, these bikes in the game are closer to biker Harleys than off road bikes.

As for me, I’ve been back into State of Decay 2 today, adding to my previous 677 hours. New game mode and mechanics and gimmicks. It’s enough to keep it fun until 3 drops.



robot zombie said:


> Yet more FO4. I have problems


Don’t feel bad...look above this. I’m approaching 700 hours in SoD2.


----------



## robot zombie (Jun 29, 2021)

rtwjunkie said:


> Don’t feel bad...look above this. I’m approaching 700 hours in SoD2.


Dude, I've been down bad these last 3 days and I'm starting to feel the burn. I have been managing to shower nightly, get a few things here and there done... can't really list them though...

I'm starting to feel the modding itch again. I see many things. Too many things. Incidentally, I'm also staring down a full week off. I planned for nothing. I know myself too well and the burden of that enlightenment is a heavy one.

I've had no interest in this game until recently... and of course the stars align for it to eat up huge chunks of time.

Ugh.... EDIT: Major bummer... Control still has some game breakers... as far as I can tell, this is baked into my save now. Story spoilers.


Spoiler






This is where the Ordinary AWE location is. Normally, you hit the button up on that red pedestal, door opens, light comes on. It's very brightly lit with all of these spotlights on it. Well, I guess last time I was playing, I quit after doing this, and it saved that progress. Problem is, now it never calls the light and I can't get through to even see how long the darkness goes for. I could beat the enemies, but I can't navigate out of the area because the exit is a pitch-black bottleneck.



Standing where I need to go, looking back on the AWE space. It's brighter back that way. The corridor is just black. All black.



This should all be lit by the time I even go out there. Let alone after killing all of the enemies. That was a disorienting fight, not knowing up from left or anything.

The way I see it, there are two options. Load from the start of the mission, lose hours of side-content... just try to figure out where I am in the game. Or start over. I'm thinking start over. Just sucks because I'm looking at this build and I have pretty much the best possible shit. It's lost anyway though. It was all done after starting this mission. If I dial back before the mission, I lose all of the good stuff I rolled anyway.

That is a major disappointment though. This is especially bad, because it is a progress killer in the final arc of the main story. Ooof. That hurts me. That really stings a bit. Weirdly enough, Metro Exodus has a similar bug with a long, dark stealth passage. You better just not fail it once. If you're ever caught and killed, you will never ever get the lights to turn OFF again. They're permanently on and you aren't stealthing a single goddamn. At least there, you can still progress.

I just had a thought. Maybe if I get in the mood I'll look for a video walkthrough to try and get through the dark-ass bottleneck by memory. That's really the thing. I can't remember what's there at all. It just looks like a big black place with invisible walls in every dimension. But I know it can't be that long, and areas past this shouldn't be affected. It seems the state of the lights in this area is recorded differently than other things tracked in the save. The save records the button press and doesn't allow you to trigger that action a second time, but forgets that the lights are already on. So two interrelated systems, tracking different things, not lining up for the location.



Side note, post merge is annoying sometimes. I know that I'm posting a lot, but this is actually a different day and a different subject. Different game, even!


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Jun 29, 2021)

Got Borderlands for 20$ and am really enjoying it, it significantly improved the game play and quality of life features over borderlands 2, the written and story however are so terrible, it dosnt hold a candle to Borderlands 2 which had the one of  best written and villains of its time, Borderlands 2 had dark humor written that has many layers, BL3 feels like it was written by a teenager who thinks that poop, fart jokes and makes everyone crazy screamers is what the series all about.


----------



## Sithaer (Jun 29, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> Got Borderlands for 20$ and am really enjoying it, it significantly improved the game play and quality of life features over borderlands 2, the written and story however are so terrible, it dosnt hold a candle to Borderlands 2 which had the one of  best written and villains of its time, Borderlands 2 had dark humor written that has many layers, BL3 feels like it was written by a teenager who thinks that poop, fart jokes and makes everyone crazy screamers is what the series all about.



At least you picked the right time to jump in, game just got its final level cap increase very recently along with other stuff like perma events that used to be timed.
I'm re farming all of my outdated gear now on both of my chars.

I'm playing the game since the launch day on EPIC with some breaks here and there,~800 hours in so far but yeah I have a little bit of _'problem' _when it comes to loot based games as I can get somewhat addicted to them. _'I can thank Diablo 2 for that I guess'_
Yeh BL3's story and writing is questionable to say the least but personally it didn't bother me that much since I'm mainly playing end game anyway which is what matters to me in this serie for the most part. _'Story is there for the first 1 or 2 playthrough then I rush it anyway'_

Gun play and the general gameplay indeed improved a lot after the previous games, even after all the time I already put in it its still fun to blow up everything and play some crazy builds.

This damn thing is why I'm still yet to finish my Mass Effect Legendary playthrough, busy farming shet in BL 3 and it distracts me.


----------



## Hyderz (Jun 30, 2021)

any good games to recommend this steam sale?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 30, 2021)

Hyderz said:


> any good games to recommend this steam sale?


Horizon Zero Dawn! If you haven't played it and you have a system that can push it(which your specs say you do), dig in!








						Horizon Zero Dawn™ Complete Edition on Steam
					

Experience Aloy’s legendary quest to unravel the mysteries of a future Earth ruled by Machines. Use devastating tactical attacks against your prey and explore a majestic open world in this award-winning action RPG!




					store.steampowered.com
				



40% off is a solid discount!


----------



## Hyderz (Jun 30, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Horizon Zero Dawn! If you haven't played it and you have a system that can push it(which your specs say you do), dig in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would if its cheaper but i have completed the main game on ps4 and im contemplating whether to buy it for frozen wilds..
I kinda want to play frozen wilds on pc but dont wanna pay that price if you know . Good game though


----------



## Sithaer (Jun 30, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Horizon Zero Dawn! If you haven't played it and you have a system that can push it(which your specs say you do), dig in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would if they fixed the Texture issues on 4GB AMD cards, last time I checked it was still around and no matter what I do its happening when I use my native 2560x1080 resolution.
Aint playing the game until thats fixed or I get a new GPU _'yeah fat chance'_.


----------



## Calmmo (Jun 30, 2021)

Spoodermon!


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 30, 2021)

Finally, a new game. Sheet.

This is good. Slow start but holy moly this is good. @rtwjunkie  for your story based games... this is pen & paper dungeon crawling material, and you're literally making the story. Procedurally generated worlds with several fixed elements, we've seen it a half dozen times before, such as 'For the King' that I played not too long ago. The execution here though is top notch. The writing... is absolutely drool worthy, it sucks you in and makes you laugh. Its not dumb, its not kindergarten/high school level 'my first book', its just pure class. Actual, solid writing, and interactive to boot.

I haven't even begun to see how the characters develop, but apparently that is a trait of the algorithms behind the game; they stay with you one way or another. Limbs shall fly, and solutions shall be found. Can't wait 

And as you can see... UW approved. Funny how the indie devs nail it every time.





I mean, when your first weapon drop is a choice of two cool weapons and a frying pan, there is only one option. Turns out its actually a pretty decent mace and the only weapon that had Knockback 





When I can catch a cool dialogue, I'll update. Still only scratching the surface but its clear, this is a winner.

Okay, that was quick; lol






Some more under the tag:


Spoiler


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 30, 2021)

damn you, I want this game now LMAO


----------



## witkazy (Jun 30, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Sniper Ghost Warrior Contracts is quite unforgiving, especially since the enemy's aim 100% surgical and I wouldn't like to be on the end of this one!
> View attachment 205442


Dying is good for Ya soldier ,puts hair on Your chest   I am on first Contracts too ,not perfect but what is? Gotta play it if You like snipin' cheers


----------



## FremenDar666 (Jun 30, 2021)

Bought a shedload of games on sale from GOG and Steam. Very glad I have the WD Black 8TB HDD properly installed for PC games. No partitions either.

*GOG:* Flashback; F.E.A.R.: Platinum; JUDGE DREDD: Dredd vs. Death; Of Orcs and Men; Rollercoaster Tycoon: Deluxe Edition; THE SABOTEUR; STAR TREK: 25th Anniversary; STAR TREK: Starfleet Academy; THE SURGE: Augmented Edition; WING COMMANDER: Academy; WING COMMANDER: Armada; Zombie Night Terror.
*
Steam:* BAYONETTA; BORDERLANDS: Game of the Year - Enhanced Edition; CHRONO TRIGGER; DiRT 4 + 1 DLC; DISTANCE; DOOM Cubed + DLC (Not BFG Edition!); FABLE: Anniversary Edition; Graveyard Keeper + DLCs; HARD RESET REDUX; LEGO DC Super-Villains: Deluxe Edition; MAD MAX; METAL GEAR RISING REVENGEANCE; NEED FOR SPEED (2016): Deluxe Edition;  PAYDAY: The Heist; REDOUT: Enhanced Edition + DLCs; RISEN 2: Dark Waters - Gold Edition; Serial Cleaner; SHENMUE III;  STAR WARS: The Force Unleashed II; XCOM: Enemy Unknown - Complete Edition; YAKUZA 3 Remastered; YAKUZA 4 Remastered; YAKUZA 5 Remastered.

Received Absolute Drift, ARMA 1: Whatever Edition, and Shadowrun Trilogy free on GOG. Nice!

A lot of series near completion regarding having them, others only the most current aren't purchased because of the price, and others are waiting impatiently on the Wishlists. Thankfully not a lot of duplicates this time from both places. THE BACKLOG EXPANDS!


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 30, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> damn you, I want this game now LMAO



With risk of being spoilery, but the last few hours went from clicking through a couple of battles to straight up rollercoaster. I lost a few party members... but wanted to have them survive so now there's two chicks minus two arms in my group. Well... minus one and a half. And this is just my lowbie party in chapter two... of the first of many campaigns... 

Its all just right in some weird way. All you really do is click through fantastic mini comics all the time and do battles, plus making choices of who to travel where on the overworld map. It seems low on gameplay/content that way, but the choices are real, and there is never too much to read into but what's there is done so well, it just captures your imagination completely. And its so easy to grow fond of characters you recruit, because stuff happens to them. There is no min-maxing here. The game forces you to take chances.

Oh and if you do pen and paper RPGs... doubtful you can find a better DM. Very educative that way.

Does it run on Linux?


----------



## witkazy (Jun 30, 2021)

Stuff happens when 6 feet rule is not followed


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 1, 2021)

@Vayra86 you sold me. I will have to get Wyldermyth (spelling?) soon. Thanks!


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 1, 2021)

rtwjunkie said:


> (spelling?)


uhum


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 1, 2021)

witkazy said:


> View attachment 206047
> View attachment 206048
> Stuff happens when 6 feet rule is not followed


Contracts 2?


----------



## witkazy (Jul 1, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Contracts 2?


nope ,first one , just trying to have some extra fun on sniper dificulty, cheers


----------



## xu^ (Jul 1, 2021)

Mostly old stuff really, but i always wait for a sale before buying stuff like this 


*Bought a few on this Steam sale:*

Zombie Army Trilogy (playing now before i play Zombie Army 4)
Victor Vran
Wrath Aeon of Ruin
Supreme Commander 1+2

*Also bought a couple on Gog sale:*

Empire Earth
Unreal Gold
Unreal Tournament
Diablo + Hellfire


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 1, 2021)

Cvrk said:


> View attachment 205782\
> 
> Resident Evil Yorha


Virtual Haunted brothel. Ill take all 4....


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Jul 2, 2021)

was very nostalgic and returned to Prince of Persia The Forgotten Sands 2010, and am just dripping with happy tears, the game still looks so good, and its still a very good action platformer, i dont know how everyone slept on this game back then but if you are a fan of PS3 era action platforms definitely check this game.


----------



## robot zombie (Jul 2, 2021)

What else, but more FO4.


Spoiler






The weather is much nicer by Fort Hagan... good spouse-avenging weather. I also bagged 3 radstag with my hunting rifle here. I just picked this up... it has the "violent" legendary perk. Very good - +25% damage and limb damage. Massive boost. One of the best, and great on a powerful single shot. This with the .50 attachment will be mean. But the recoil is also at least double. I mean, it really flies up. So it's a stinger, just obliterating whatever it hits, whether it's a shoulder, kneecap, whatever. I don't keep a compensator or anything. The way range works, it starts decreasing damage very early, so a higher number really impacts damage. Especially when I'm capitalizing on a limb damage boost in order to fire faster. I'm not coming down for a second hit. It's got a 8-shot clip. So if you get within a good range to pick at a couple of closer ones and get them coming for you, you can pluck 8 enemies back to back. Just one canon shot. Body parts explode. They have to though, because if you miss more than say, 3 times and the encroach, you're done with that - I don't have the VATS capabilities and really close range is almost impossible. So it does have some limitations. It's a weapons that really rewards confidence and mastery in spades, but still quite unforgiving of the impatient.

I keep the Overseer's Guardian with two shots per bullet for closer encounters. Also just kind of hilariously aggressive. It excels at popping around corners and essentially chopping heads open... which is what you'd have to be pulling off to consistently succeed and survive using that tactic. It's realistic in that way  It is really fun and exciting to come in like a texas sharpshooter, only with an automatic rifle. A lot more fun than the clunky slog they try to put you through normally. With the auto attachments, it really does kind of just cut, though. With a 40 round clip, it does rip through ammo. Cruel, but I'm selling a ton of hoarded stuff to keep using it at this level. Not much luck stat or investment in scrounger.

And the best way to use it is to come in shooting, try to paint lead on everything that moves before it can pop out and shoot you or bear on you. I've walked casually into the middle of shuffling ghoul crowds, just taking each one out as it detects me. You have to be quick, stick ~4 rounds and move on. After you drop a few, ones who've had their backs turned get confused by the beacons from the others and become temporarily unable to find you, even 3 feet in front of you. Just keep popping them. I've managed to clear spaces of all but one this way and had the straggler get the jump on me. I killed all of his friends so fast he never caught on! I never noticed him tucked over yonder. Tactical crowd control, without ever needing to reload. As many as 10 kills per clip.

I'm really abusing them, since getting the fast reload perk. That aspect usually caps out these particular guns. You have the chambering and reload with the hunting rifle. That actually stops you from progressing at all in combat. And the combat rifle just is slower... especially with heavier stuff on it. The Oversee's Guardian is one of the heaviest normal guns in the game. It's slow. Once you basically halve the time those things take, the amount of kills you get in a given time just shoots up. It's far up the perk chain. I invest a lot to get it quick.

Still loving these interiors. It's amazing what having different light sources with different light and dark parts can do.



I recently saw some recorded gameplay of 76 and to me, it sort of confirmed my theory that this is more what they wanted originally, but just couldn't or chose not to work it in for FO4. They leaned into it more for 76's interior spaces. There are actual light and dark spots in that game, which in itself just contributes to a palpable sense of depth and the illusion of space. Set off more of that HBAO, which is a tad strong, but actually good. It also creates a dynamic with materials that can both mask flaws and accentuate detail. Bethesda games have such a stark, video-gamey vibe with really oldschool colors and lighting. I hope they continue to dial in sensibilities there because it can count for a lot in exploration based games. Like, I can't explain how much this does for the experience of exploration and combat in these spaces. It adds layers of complexity to the whole thing. Such a simple thing. Subtle, yet big. Much more immersive. It is easier to be curious and cautious.

They still don't understand how light works in shooters... not with that omni pip-boy light. Like, that aspect of the environment still has little impact on the combat in 76. I guess they try to keep it easygoing for everyone, not wanting to strain eyes. But to me, if you don't use light as a combat dynamic in this day and age... and you want to have shooting mechanics? What are you doing guys?  I have that in my game, between heavy fog, glarey highlights and silhouetting shadows... true darkness at night (though not total blackness.) Also a lot of trees with actual leaves on the overworld map. All of this stuff factors into exchanges. Even knowing where you're going, you kind of plan, because different lighting situations will be more or less favorable to you depending on your approach and options. It just makes the moment a little more worth digging into. At least enjoying that.

I mean honestly... FO4 doesn't have much depth as either a shooter or an RPG, but if you're able to freak it a little and suspend your usual gameplay standards, you can find your way into your own fun. The shooting can be fun if you play with stats/recoil, up your speed (and fix that wierd ground magnetism you have that makes the screen jump horribly when shuffling around.) It's got some seriously satisfying gore mechanics... the weapons were all just terribly balanced from a satisfaction perpsective. Each one is nerfed in some punishing way. Again, I stress quicker, more chaotic situations where the light and environment matter a little more. You work the area more, and when you solve the puzzle of that fight area, at least one part of the fight is over. Shorter, but more engaging this way. Couple this with me going to a lot of extra areas as a result. I find the bonus stuff that boosts my character so I can continue quickly getting on top of things. Equipment can also add up for a lot. Instead of leveling, I can stop and work towards that without leveling much to gain an advantage. Try to find something good. My game rewards being more thorough. You're either fully sealing the deal or you're losing.





Keeps what I guess you could call that Fallout charm, but now the transition between spaces is accentuated. With that dynamic comes a sense of progression. And there really is so much built into these spaces that is perfectly set up for it. It's only as effective as it is because these spaces are already so well-suited to more dynamic lighting. I can't say it enough. I think the lighting was meant to be more like this. They clearly thought about it. Literally all that I have done is turn off a lot of the 'fake' lights and tone down the backlighing, and then turn on the light sources already placed. Do that, and it actually works the majority of the time. So they worked towards it when they were designing the levels in  what are pretty nontrivial ways. They had to have something like this in mind. Maybe not the colors, or this intensity. But definitely the dynamic. The give and take in these spaces just comes through so strongly. Right on the nose.



See, I'm sneaking around, and it's like I'm *really* sneaking... in the shadows. I can see those lit areas clearly and yet my character is nearly blacked out, letting me know I'm out of the light and truly hidden in my shadowed gear. Seems like a minuscule dynamic but psychologically speaking, I find that it really isn't. Not for me. It's something that my brain pings on regularly. I catch myself looking at my gun as I traverse. This is another thing plugging me into the game environment - putting me there. It's not all about fancy tech. Just fundamentals and sensibilities will take you far. A chief complaint I've always had with Bethesda is how in the clouds their heads can be. They *forget* about these things. They're servin up burgers with nothin on em!


----------



## Khonjel (Jul 2, 2021)

Whew! What a ride. 110 hours in and I've finally finished this game. And it's just the base game without any of the DLCs. And what an experience it was. I love games with good stories and this game has it in spades. I should've prefaced by saying that NNK2 is my first JRPG experience, and I'm glad that it was. If anybody wants to dabble in the genre of JRPG, personally I would recommend to start with this game. Will miss the beautiful world the people at LEVEL-5 have created. The only complaint I will have is that the game should've had a New Game+ mechanic, to experience with NPCs after the story ends. But I hear a DLC tells post-story kinda. Maybe I'll look into it. To anyone reading my humble review: Highly recommended

I know I always forget to screenshoot my games so I remembered to do the most memorable ones this time:

I guess this is truly goodbye. I've used Roland as the playable character the most cause I thought he was the protagonist


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 2, 2021)

rtwjunkie said:


> @Vayra86 you sold me. I will have to get Wyldermyth (spelling?) soon. Thanks!



Cool, looking forward to hearing your take on it 
I've completed the newbie (3 chapter) campaign yesterday. It. Was. A. Blast. I did restart the whole thing after my first party got drowned in events and I ended up fighting too much, everyone started dying. The new playthrough was different enough to fall in love all over again while doing the same campaign (main story elements are unchanged). Pretty neat. Characters evolved very differently, lots of new elements, opportunities, and scenes.


----------



## Frick (Jul 2, 2021)

Some more time into Control, and for some reason I just want to play Max Payne instead. Maybe not as much "instead" as "as well". They're different games, but they feel strangely similar, and it's all in the writing. In Control I'm honestly not into the combat, because it feels flat, but I really want to continue. They both feel very organic.


----------



## robot zombie (Jul 2, 2021)

Frick said:


> Some more time into Control, and for some reason I just want to play Max Payne instead. Maybe not as much "instead" as "as well". They're different games, but they feel strangely similar, and it's all in the writing. In Control I'm honestly not into the combat, because it feels flat, but I really want to continue. They both feel very organic.


How far are you? There are several moves to unlock that make it really cool. I've seen people take it so many different ways. It becomes a lot more dynamic by mid game, and even more so on the back half. I often find myself just completely changing how I'm handling things mid-combat, just because I realize I have an ability that changes the situation. As fights get bigger they become streams of change-ups, you will be doing different things just to keep up. Alternating quite often. The weapons are cool, too. Different ones kind of compliment different abilities.

I thought the combat was great. When it gets going it just feels amazing, as though you are effectively wielding chaos, transfixed within this very graceful dance of madness that seems to just envelop not only you, but the very space itself. Just something really satisfying about it, the amount of ways you have to... Control things about the situation. The way you use environments. It gets quite intense and difficult to keep up with. The fights become these bigger mad-dashes where you very well could just wind up running out of ways to deal with the onslaught. It'll start to really test what you know and how you use it. Many people will tell you it's unforgivingly hard at points. It definitely has some tough ones. There are levels of mastery and understanding to the combat, for sure. Rather than stick you with tutorials, they build it into the whole progression. I kind of like it this way, bit smoother in the end. But it doesn't feel like much at first.

And yeah... I can see the Max Payne vibes. Maybe with a more supernatural, Twilight Zone/X-Files backdrop. But it's there.

I will say this... it's not always the easiest game to get into but it does a pretty good job of rewarding you if you get down with it. I get the feeling that there was a lot of love put into it. Like, they really wanna show you things with the game. Take you through something a little different.


----------



## Frick (Jul 2, 2021)

robot zombie said:


> How far are you? There are several moves to unlock that make it really cool. I've seen people take it so many different ways. It becomes a lot more dynamic by mid game, and even more so on the back half. I often find myself just completely changing how I'm handling things mid-combat, just because I realize I have an ability that changes the situation. As fights get bigger they become streams of change-ups, you will be doing different things just to keep up. Alternating quite often. The weapons are cool, too. Different ones kind of compliment different abilities.
> 
> I thought the combat was great. When it gets going it just feels amazing, as though you are effectively wielding chaos, transfixed within this very graceful dance of madness that seems to just envelop not only you, but the very space itself. Just something really satisfying about it, the amount of ways you have to... Control things about the situation. The way you use environments. It gets quite intense and difficult to keep up with. The fights become these bigger mad-dashes where you very well could just wind up running out of ways to deal with the onslaught. It'll start to really test what you know and how you use it. Many people will tell you it's unforgivingly hard at points. It definitely has some tough ones. There are levels of mastery and understanding to the combat, for sure. Rather than stick you with tutorials, they build it into the whole progression. I kind of like it this way, bit smoother in the end. But it doesn't feel like much at first.
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Just finished the first flying boss (so not far) and he was a bastard. Suddenly I need to do what I normally wouldn't (hide being pillars)? So yeah I guess it's a game of adaptations, but the controls aren't exactly precise (I don't know how many times I got killed by a projectile when I thought I was behind a pillar). And while running around getting stuck behind debris, and trying to grab something to throw but you have to like hover the mouse over what you want to throw for a bit before it's targeted which means when I think I'm grabbing something it turns out I'm not, and that isn't ideal in combat. I'm super intrueged by the world though.



But honestly I think it's the same with Max Payne. It's a story based game first; it just happens to have tons of combat in between the story elements. Combat is a big part of those games, but they are a backdrop to the story of impending doom and a personal apocalypse unfolding in front of you. Control even does the same monolouging but in a different fashion.


----------



## robot zombie (Jul 2, 2021)

Spoiler: yet more FO4



I'm kinda on a marathon with this game. I don't play it for long, but I do play it pretty much every day. Probably healthier this way. Maybe. 




It's a peaceful early-morning outside of Kellogg's fort. Everything is somehow so much calmer when you have an unnaturally old cybernetic mercenary's cyberized brain-noodle tucked in your bag. More normal. Balanced.

Except for the BoS of course. Nothing says good morning like a giant metal blimp with a loudspeaker overhead shouting about how they "come in peace" while brandishing all of this straight up actual military craft and weaponry.


There they go, on their way to pillage and rob more people of their technological goods. Maybe kill a bunch of people for the sake of an unknown adversary that half lives inside of their collective imagination, half actually fucks things, just not in the way these dinguses think. I don't think they care, though. I think they're actually just techno-fascist tank-jocks who want all of the firepower. That's the depth you get to them, in this game. Though I mostly know them for randomly spawning on locations I'm trying to stealth through, frenzying all of the enemies in huge locations with a good couple dozen of them. I actually console-kill them if I can't shoot them down before they begin to attack.

I might clear their big quests now. Take Cait/MacCready through. But I've just crossed into the level range for The Mechanist DLC. So now, if I don't proceed towards that I'm gonna have bands of asshole robots and weirdos who dress like robots in big numbers with strong stats showing up literally everywhere. It comes down to how long I want to be jumped by dickhead robots for before I actually go and murder all of the robots.

You do get to build badass sentry bot companions. Maybe I take one of those to do a genocide on the BoS.





Frick said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ahhh, yeah, you have a lot to see then. The only tip I can give is not to sweat what you grab too much, as many times there will be happy accidents, or you just don't have the time to get what you want and gotta keep moving. You can move around as you pull and influence the 'draw' and 'toss' paths, catch enemies dead in either (or both) of them. I never had a chance, I play it with a controller so I look in the direction of the thing and usually it grabs. I think it's like driving stick, if you stop and think about it, it doesn't work  You really just wanna be keeping things happening as often as possible, regardless. A new offensive move. A new transition in defense. Whatever gets you to the next link in the chain.

Getting stuck will also become easier to deal with... or maybe less easy. I'm not sure, heheh. I'll just say your traversal now isn't final and leave it at that. Very little will really be able to impede you once you get the hang of it.

I do hope you enjoy the story and world though. That is what really makes it what it is. The whole thing really oozes style, but beneath that is a whole onion of stuff.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 3, 2021)

Titanfall 2 is a lot of fun, but I still fall over on the Parkour 
Great looking game too.


----------



## xcescxa (Jul 3, 2021)

MonoBot is an excellent game. I recommend it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 3, 2021)

IrishCrispy said:


> MonoBot is an excellent game. I recommend it.


Link?


----------



## xcescxa (Jul 3, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Link?


oh sorry here it is.








						Monobot on Steam
					

Coming online, Mono finds himself alone in a dark, dystopian world overrun with other hostile robots. Guide Mono through his solo journey, unravelling puzzles to uncover the buried secrets of this desolate world. Can you break the infinite cycle and find your true self?




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 3, 2021)

@Solid State Soul ( SSS ) YES YES YES YES!!! Prince of Persia, all of them imo, but I'll concede and stick with the forgotten stands to stay in line with you, absolutely gems... too long forgotten.  really is a shame Ubisoft doesn't think they deserve the AAA status and budget anymore.

I actually just installed Sands of Time last night on Ubisoft... and downloaded the mod to fix the resolution issues.  might start that up soon.  

@Khonjel ni no kuni 2 is excellent. I think it borrows some elements from Dark Cloud, another game Level-5 made... that had town building, etc.  I think Dark Cloud did the town building better than anyone else, that game was way way way ahead of its time, a shame it never took off. I had 100x more fun in that game than any of the Zelda's which it is often compared to.

Sony/Level-5 need to get that Dark Cloud IP sorted, update the combat mechanics, a proper re-master - and that game would be hugely popular imo on PS5 and generate decent profit. It does need some changes though for sure.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Jul 3, 2021)

Sharping up my FPS aim again, so a mix between AimLab, CS:GO and Valorant xD


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 3, 2021)

this is now my 14th year playing it without a break! u know whats about i guess... hey and pls no judgement


----------



## robot zombie (Jul 3, 2021)

The Memory Den is a neat-lookin place.



I'm heading into Med-Tek Research.


Spoiler



It's a pretty epic shithole. This place is extra fucked.




Really cool though. Lots of dark areas and debris. It really looks dilapidated with those busted lights and the dark spots they create. But it's also extra torn-up. As you would expect of the largest and most ghoul-infested building in the the whole region.





This atmosphere is great. This style of level used to be my least favorite, the office environment. They were stuffy, bland, and repetitive. With this lighting, they all stand out to me more and I find I actually just like being in them. Darker, grittier hi-res textures help, too. Cleaned-up whatever dirt decals I couldn't replace, the crap smeared on the walls. Use ENB to bring the shadows down and murk them out, add some contrast to bring out the grittiness in the higher resolution normal maps. Where there's light you will see every detail. Past that, it quickly drops off. The AO/IL just does a great job on all of the contoured walls, doors, windows, and trim. Makes larger spaces more imposing and smaller ones more constrictive - all of the corners and overlapping edges just being soaked in this darkness. It really *feels* dark, you know? Yeah... they're SUPER stuffy now, but it feels right. They really feel like proper dungeons. Kind of just... of another world. Portals to the depths and heights of decay. 

There's just something about em. They're really cool to me now. It's like I see what the level designers were going for for the first time, rather than just taking it for what it's meant as, as you often must do with Bethesda graphics. Boston as a whole is very cool. The concept is aesthetically great. Bringing in the classic Americana theming present in all of the games, but mixing much more of the retro-futurist vibe in. I didn't used to like it - I just found it kind of tacky. It's moving further away from that darker, almost more punk styling, too. But now, I think that was just the presentation. All of the bright, diverse colors on such flat images. Put some careful grit and haze on it, and you see how well the otherwise campy style juxtaposes with the urban decay of forward-racing Boston, with all of its perfectly-decimated convolutions and contortions.





But the main thing to get was this:



I actually came here on MacCready's final quest, but forgot this was here from a mod. It's nightvision! I can build working nightvision now, with recon sensors to track people and body-finder to rob their corpses. This character is shaping up to be a high-end killing machine.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 3, 2021)

Here's what I have installed from my steam list, so I jump around quite a bit. Playing FO3 yesterday probably more today. I like to mix it up a fair bit. Have some really pretty good games, and some you'll not like probably. 
Show your lists if you like


----------



## witkazy (Jul 3, 2021)

robot zombie said:


> The Memory Den is a neat-lookin place.
> View attachment 206422
> I'm heading into Med-Tek Research.
> 
> ...


Adjust Your gamma and be happy   dude, i'm done downloading and enhancing


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 3, 2021)

@rtwjunkie


----------



## welly321 (Jul 3, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Here's what I have installed from my steam list, so I jump around quite a bit. Playing FO3 yesterday probably more today. I like to mix it up a fair bit. Have some really pretty good games, and some you'll not like probably.
> Show your lists if you like
> View attachment 206432


Hey Honestly that list looks great! I've played a lot of those games and they are real good. Based on some of the RPGs you have, you should try Underrail. Its really good and will remind you of Fallout 1 & 2, but has its own style. Its really build dependant so if you go in blind, you will probably end up restarting once you find out what works and what doesn't work combat wise.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Jul 3, 2021)

FremenDar666 said:


> Bought a shedload of games on sale from GOG and Steam. Very glad I have the WD Black 8TB HDD properly installed for PC games. No partitions either.
> 
> *GOG:* Flashback; F.E.A.R.: Platinum; JUDGE DREDD: Dredd vs. Death; Of Orcs and Men; Rollercoaster Tycoon: Deluxe Edition; THE SABOTEUR; STAR TREK: 25th Anniversary; STAR TREK: Starfleet Academy; THE SURGE: Augmented Edition; WING COMMANDER: Academy; WING COMMANDER: Armada; Zombie Night Terror.
> 
> ...


I will give you all the likes just because you mentioned MGS: Revengence, one of the best action hack and slash games from platinum games. 
WE WANT A SEQUEL KONAMI !!!!!

#Fuck_Konami


----------



## TheUn4seen (Jul 3, 2021)

Having more free time lately and some decent hardware (3080 and a 4k 120Hz screen) I obviously strive to play only the finest and most demanding titles, so the most obvious choices are Kingdom (https://www.kingdomthegame.com/kingdom-classic) and Fallout 1 and 2. Also Monobot, brings me back to the Abe's Oddysee days.
Seriously, if you like minimalist games which seem simplistic but turn out to be unusually engaging I can't recommend Kingdom enough.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Jul 3, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Titanfall 2 is a lot of fun, but I still fall over on the Parkour
> Great looking game too.
> View attachment 206316


Titanfall 2 is so good, but oh man the multiplayer is crazy fun, its still has a healthy player base today after the steam release resurgence, dont sleep on the multiplayer, its very sweaty, but once you get the hang of it its so much fun


----------



## robot zombie (Jul 4, 2021)

witkazy said:


> Adjust Your gamma and be happy   dude, i'm done downloading and enhancing


See... the problem with that is that in the vanilla game, when you adjust the gamma slider... it doesn't give you nightvision. Huge oversight on their part, if you ask me.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 4, 2021)

SOTTR is still one of the most screenshotable (new word) games around.


----------



## Cvrk (Jul 4, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> SOTTR is still one of the most screenshotable (new word) games around.


I very much agree and Village. 





I think that's a painting of a pregnant woman. After a few minutes, as you progress and you must return to the hallway, one of the strings breaks, the painting will dangle by one string, and the woman in the painting neck is slightly bent, it makes it look like the woman hanged herself 

Playing it at medium difficulty nothing in the game can kill you, never died not even once, but the atmosphere and small details make this a masterpiece. And the story, dude....the story is 100x more amazing than Valhalla. 
It's a movie, buts it's scary, but it has shootting, but it looks amazing, but it has weapon upgrades and rpg elements. Resident Evil Village is game of the year!


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 5, 2021)

Put ur thumbs up, I'll try to speedrun RE3 Remake. My last one wast about ~1:07, I'll try to go for 1:05..


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 5, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> Put ur thumbs up, I'll try to speedrun RE3 Remake. My last one wast about ~1:07, I'll try to go for 1:05..


That is Zoast-like dedication!


----------



## Frick (Jul 5, 2021)

Rimworld's getting a new expansion! It introduces ... religions, I guess? Sounds cool.


----------



## Chomiq (Jul 5, 2021)

Yakuza Like A Dragon. Chapters 6 now, fun times continued.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 5, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> Put ur thumbs up, I'll try to speedrun RE3 Remake. My last one wast about ~1:07, I'll try to go for 1:05..


...and then put the speedrun on YouTube, so we can all enjoy it!


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 5, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> ...and then put the speedrun on YouTube, so we can all enjoy it!


Damn I don't have a mic tho


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 5, 2021)

Continuing to play the infinitely playable State of Decay 2. For me it’s the fun of putting together great communities of survivors. That’s the draw.


----------



## robot zombie (Jul 5, 2021)

Probably jumping back on RDR2 a bit too soon given that the DLSS is coming around at some point.

But you know? When you first come down from the snow and the singing starts, you forget about things like DLSS. "Oh, right... yeah... this is already incredible."


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 5, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> Damn I don't have a mic tho


Seriously? Mics are cheap on Amazon. You don't need professional studio grade. As long as we can hear what you are saying in a reasonable level of volume and quality, you're good.


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 5, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Seriously? Mics are cheap on Amazon. You don't need professional studio grade. As long as we can hear what you are saying in a reasonable level of volume and quality, you're good.


I'm a ex-streamer but my headset broke so I don't have a mic atm 

But yeah, if you guys are interested here I could make some gaming videos with commentary?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 5, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> I'm a ex-streamer but my headset broke so I don't have a mic atm
> 
> But yeah, if you guys are interested here I could make some gaming videos with commentary?


Heck yeah. I'm not a RE fan per-se, but I'd watch just to chime in and say hi!


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 5, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Heck yeah. I'm not a RE fan per-se, but I'd watch just to chime in and say hi!


Hm, I need to get a mic then, now I need to pay some bills which are due but I'd say that I could maybe get that in next month


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 5, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> Hm, I need to get a mic then, now I need to pay some bills which are due but I'd say that I could maybe get that in next month


I'd definitely watch an RE3 speedrun, so that I could then try it myself and fail miserably


----------



## jormungand (Jul 6, 2021)

Back to Depth for the multiplayer dundun dun dundun and finally after all these years got Farcry Primal.
Animal planet goes back live !!!


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 6, 2021)

jormungand said:


> Back to Depth for the multiplayer dundun dun dundun and finally after all these years got Farcry Primal.
> Animal planet goes back live !!!



yeah far cry primal looks cool


----------



## sam_86314 (Jul 6, 2021)

Decided to renew my RuneScape membership for a bit. Haven't played in several months. Had some "umbral chests" leftover from some event, and when I opened the first one, I got this...







Well, wasn't expecting that...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 6, 2021)

sam_86314 said:


> Well, wasn't expecting that...


ChaaChing!?!


----------



## Chomiq (Jul 6, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> Hm, I need to get a mic then, now I need to pay some bills which are due but I'd say that I could maybe get that in next month


Just lay off the booze for a week, you'll find money.



sam_86314 said:


> Decided to renew my RuneScape membership for a bit. Haven't played in several months. Had some "umbral chests" leftover from some event, and when I opened the first one, I got this...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, wasn't expecting that...



"Just when I thought I was out... they pull me back in". They probably wrote a script that increase the odds for returning players


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 6, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> yeah far cry primal looks cool



I only bought it because i have all the other Farcry games on steam, I have no intention of playing it.


----------



## 720p low (Jul 7, 2021)

I'm re-playing _Clive Barker's UNDYING _yet again_._ I always try to keep the poor house servants alive, but that never seems to work out too well...

So far, I've dealt with Lizbeth, but Aaron always seems to be a challenge.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jul 10, 2021)

Starting Terminator: Resistance (thanks to @rtwjunkie for the recommendation).  Playing on Linux.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 10, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> Starting Terminator: Resistance (thanks to @rtwjunkie for the recommendation).  Playing on Linux.
> 
> View attachment 207293



I'm guessing you watching in 4k? that screenshot looks crisp lol


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jul 10, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I'm guessing you watching in 4k? that screenshot looks crisp lol



1440p - just the opening cut-scene to the game - game play looks about the same so far.


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 10, 2021)

Gotta love DSR as I can try games on 4K before getting a monitor.

And no, 1440p isn't my thing, I want a truly bigger resolution.


----------



## jesdals (Jul 10, 2021)

Just turned a milestone in Division 2



Thats proberly the only 3060 Im going to see in 2021


----------



## SN2716057 (Jul 10, 2021)

Hello all, it has been a while.

I'm currently playing a lot of Forza 4 on my htpc. Since Forza 5 is coming I need/want to get most of the cars.


----------



## jormungand (Jul 10, 2021)

Ive spent some time already but if it wasn't for the diff time setting and the animals,
I definitely was going to get bored as i did on Farcry 4.
Same reason i didnt care about 5,
They better change FC6 for good cuz the copy/paste mechanics and repetitive gameplay on main story mission/  side quests is boring
and doesn't add anything to having a nice gaming experience.
But like i said Primal is diff in time setting and enviroment and maybe thats why i keep playing it, for now.


----------



## Frick (Jul 10, 2021)

A bit more Control and:


Spoiler



There's a moment when she's asking a guard about Ahti, the clearly Finnish mysterious janitor, and she guesses he's from Sweden. If anyone wonders why that is funny, the history between Finland and Sweden is a bit mixed up, seeing as how Finland was a state under Sweden for a long time, and swedish is still an official language in Finland, and there has been some controversy surrounding that. Also there is a swedish speaking population in Finland around the area of Wasa (with an excellent dialect that is basically 16th century swedish) and they feel they are being pushed to abandoned what they consider to be their language, which is Swedish. It's a pretty complext thing. But the joke is that she mistakes Ahtis hysterical finnish accent (he even throws in some perkeles) for swedish.

And of course the game is made in Finland with mostly finnish people.


----------



## SN2716057 (Jul 11, 2021)

Also playing Call of the Sea on my brand new 4K monitor using a controller. 
I suck with controllers, expect racing games and slow paced puzzles games.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 11, 2021)

Giving Wow classic burning crusade a look, apparently outands is a beotch


----------



## Muck Muster (Jul 11, 2021)

Been playing multi-player, at least 8 to 10 hours a week of Cod WW2 and BF3, 4, WW2. I'm not good at any of these games but what the heck, I like playing them.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 13, 2021)

Tidying up duplicate, triplicate and quadruplicate copies of folders/files in my hard drives and this was just too good to resist.
Complete with texture pack, this really brings back some memories.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jul 13, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Tidying up duplicate, triplicate and quadruplicate copies of folders/files in my hard drives and this was just too good to resist.
> Complete with texture pack, this really brings back some memories.
> View attachment 207769



I'll never forget the feeling opening Unreal after installing a Diamond Monster 3D (3dfx Voodoo add on card).  The game was pretty impressive in software rendering, but that 3D accelerator card.....


----------



## RealKGB (Jul 13, 2021)

PKHeX is fun, though not exactly a game. I've mostly been helping out other Gen VI players and the only things I've done to help me is change Poke Ball types (make matched sets have matched Poke Balls), make my Gyarados Shiny (because shiny Gyarados looks cool), fix some legality issues with my Legendaries and Mythicals that I got from random PSS people and the GTS, and 999 Rare Candies for evolution Pokedex collection.
I'm also using them to level up my Pokemon. Just changing the number doesn't seem right.

Aside from that, I've been playing a lot of Skyjo with relatives. It's a fun game that's 20% luck 5% skill 75% sit by the right aunt.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 13, 2021)

I am playing World of Warcraft since 15 years. My Character is a Nightborne Holy Priest [Healer] serving the Night Fae Covenant. My home server is an international named Tarren Mill. Insider know about this server. One of best Guilds in World playing here as well.

In the last Expansion Season 4 in Mythic Dungeon Category i archieved World Rank 62 of all Priests (total Ranks 16597). Server Rank 1. Was a crispy piece od bread to climb that high.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 13, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Tidying up duplicate, triplicate and quadruplicate copies of folders/files in my hard drives and this was just too good to resist.
> Complete with texture pack, this really brings back some memories.
> View attachment 207769


And Unreal can still be had on GOG, Epic's own store(because of course) and Steam. Good classic gaming!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 14, 2021)

After over all the time I’ve put into Srate of Decay 2 I thought I had heard all the survivor stories to go follow up on. Nope! I was pleased to get a new one. I’ve lately been adding off the wall background characters like bartenders and sports trivia nuts and one of them today wanted to see if he could locate any leftover stashes from an army sniper that had retired in the area. I was like “hell yeah, I’m going to do that and add every non skilled character I have room for!”


----------



## SN2716057 (Jul 14, 2021)

Shhh.. Bubble Pop Origin! at work.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 14, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> And Unreal can still be had on GOG, Epic's own store(because of course) and Steam. Good classic gaming!


Oddly enough, Unreal and Unreal 2: The Awakening are not available on Epic, but they are on GOG, even though they are Epic's own games and only Unreal 2 is available on Steam.
I have both on CD from way back, even though Unreal 2 is the Spanish version, which reminds me that I'll have to reinstall it and see if I can change the language somehow.
I feel my Pentium 4 XP machine beckoning...

More rummaging through hard drives and it's hard to resist Project IGI and Tomb Raider Dagger of Xian (Fan remake)
The thing is with Project IGI is that you can't save, there are no checkpoints and health is very thin on the ground, so you really have to plan.




We're all hoping that Nicobass will bring us some more of his superb remake.


----------



## Cvrk (Jul 15, 2021)

Muck Muster said:


> Been playing multi-player, at least 8 to 10 hours a week of Cod WW2 and BF3, 4, WW2. I'm not good at any of these games but what the heck, I like playing them.


This has always been my attitude when it comes to games! 





Deadfall Adventures.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 15, 2021)

Cvrk said:


> Deadfall Adventures.


I really love that game! It’s far from perfect but it is definitely fun.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 15, 2021)

Muck Muster said:


> Been playing multi-player, at least 8 to 10 hours a week of Cod WW2 and BF3, 4, WW2. I'm not good at any of these games but what the heck, I like playing them.



The biggest irony, Ive discovered, in gaming for myself is that the better you understand how games work, the less intriguing they become. Its a shortcut to boredom, getting gud! It really is. Discovering things on your own pace is always the most enjoyable path.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 15, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> The biggest irony, Ive discovered, in gaming for myself is that the better you understand how games work, the less intriguing they become. Its a shortcut to boredom, getting gud! It really is. Discovering things on your own pace is always the most enjoyable path.


true! thats why i never read guides about upcoming expansions or content. just play. u just cannot buy real skill.


----------



## 64K (Jul 15, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> The biggest irony, Ive discovered, in gaming for myself is that the better you understand how games work, the less intriguing they become. Its a shortcut to boredom, getting gud! It really is. Discovering things on your own pace is always the most enjoyable path.



If you've been gaming for decades then you most likely need to take a break for a while. There is no hobby ever that doesn't get stale from time to time.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 15, 2021)

With many games, I leave them for a few months and when I go back, particularly if I'm stuck, I seem refreshed and usually get past the block.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 15, 2021)

64K said:


> If you've been gaming for decades then you most likely need to take a break for a while. There is no hobby ever that doesn't get stale from time to time.


Until last month I didn't play for almost 6 months.  How refreshing it was once playing again.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 15, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> The biggest irony, Ive discovered, in gaming for myself is that the better you understand how games work, the less intriguing they become. Its a shortcut to boredom, getting gud! It really is. Discovering things on your own pace is always the most enjoyable path.



this is a big reason I never went to make video games for a living, I almost decided to major in it when i was 18 yrs old... but i was like... well... i know if i do this i prob will hate gaming when i get home from work. lol


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 15, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Project IGI



I love this, and IGI 2

I am playing WOW classic Burning crusade atm, lvl 51. Haven't even looked at Normal WOW since classic came out.

Just got old syndicate wars to have a bash at again, and Mario golf via a switch emulator


----------



## robot zombie (Jul 15, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> The biggest irony, Ive discovered, in gaming for myself is that the better you understand how games work, the less intriguing they become. Its a shortcut to boredom, getting gud! It really is. Discovering things on your own pace is always the most enjoyable path.


So true. I basically live inside of my head... the tendrils just unfurl. When I see something new, I comb over, start gathering pieces en masse. If its good, I wanna know all about the things that make it good. I was that kid gawking at every construction site on trips, thinking about how it all works and what it does.

By now people are appreciating those buildings for entirely different reasons... tangible ones... things people can take and hold and use. Thats the reason for the work and design of the building. Its not there for people using it to assess the details of its construction. Thats not really where the action is.

The trick that Ive learned is to let the pieces sit there. Its too easy to link them up - a lightning arc shoots across the parts and forever changes things for you. But if you leave them there, things slowly come together in different ways. Sometimes I actually learn more this way, but at a minimum I tend to uncover things to appreciate.

Its all mindset, you have to be opportunistic... as in dont go chasing answers or solutions. Play the game and let the pieces align on thier own.

It even works on games I know far too much about and have seen all of. When the focus moves to what you dont know or understand, theres always something new. If you think you know too much, its because youre tired of progressing, not because youve hit a saturation point. The wall is within you.

Theres always more. I hope the layers in that sentence show up on the other end. It really goes just about every way.


Just a little footnote... I can safely say that studying music and learning to play a couple of instruments has me appreciating all sorts of music on levels so high that its bittersweet. I wish I could bottle it up and pass it out. It comes down to the amount of access points that get cultivated over the years. I engage with things in songs that Im betting most people wouldnt notice, and wouldnt care about if it was pointed out. I get to have goosebumps and teary eyes, while theyre just bored.

So I like to think its not a question of more or less analytical and more in the distribution. You can take a highly analytical approach and use that to pull more enjoyment out. Your own enjoyment.

Easy to forget, a video game is but a trick of the mind. Its just the engine. Doesnt go anywhere until you hit the gas. You still hold the steering wheel.


----------



## Sithaer (Jul 15, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> true! thats why i never read guides about upcoming expansions or content. just play. u just cannot buy real skill.



I'm kinda somwehat inbetween in that regard.
When I first play a game I like to play my way and find out stuff while playing but once I end up playing a game long term I tend to learn as much as I can from whatever source cause I'm interested in game mechanics and such. _'not doing it to be good in a sense, I simply enjoy collecting knowledge I would never know otherwise'_

For example the MMO I've used to play for ~7 years, after a few years I knew most of the cap/max stats needed for every raid boss in the game at the time and also all kind of stat related things.
Even my guild leader used to ask me for such in case she needed to know something out of sudden.  _'personal wiki much'_

Same in Borderlands 3 now, I follow multiple channels/content creators where ppl figure out stuff cause this game pretty much doesn't tell you 90% of the real game mechanics and what goes behind. _'I dare to say not even the developers cause they sometimes adjust/balance things after some of those ppl post a video about something they figured out'_

That being said I do wish I could forget all about games like Mass Effect serie,Witcher,LiS and other single player story games and re play them for the first time again cause thats the best experience for me.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 15, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> I'm kinda somwehat inbetween in that regard.
> When I first play a game I like to play my way and find out stuff while playing but once I end up playing a game long term I tend to learn as much as I can from whatever source cause I'm interested in game mechanics and such. _'not doing it to be good in a sense, I simply enjoy collecting knowledge I would never know otherwise'_
> 
> For example the MMO I've used to play for ~7 years, after a few years I knew most of the cap/max stats needed for every raid boss in the game at the time and also all kind of stat related things.
> ...


after a time u become a walking wikipedia in specific topics. thats normal. and a good thing in fact. its called experience. you have no idea how hardboiled a healer, like me, can be. other guys just enrange and scream. me? no way.. thats in part so annoying for other ppl.
i just speak calm BUT carrying a big stick in my hands.


----------



## Sithaer (Jul 15, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> after a time u become a walking wikipedia in specific topics. thats normal. and a good thing in fact. its called experience. you have no idea how hardboiled a healer, like me, can be. other guys just enrange and scream. me? no way.. thats in part so annoying for other ppl.
> i just speak calm BUT carrying a big stick in my hands.



If only I had the same interest in learning actually useful real life related things that would be nice but I don't, can't for the life of me force knowledge in my head I'm not interested in/care about.

To the original point of this discussion I'm not sure I ever was 'good' at any game, other than having experience with them but thats all fine with me and its enough to have fun. _'that git gud saying kinda triggers me tbh'_

Also I'm not sure if my Mass Effect Legendary counter is bugged out or what but I'm already at 200+ hours and I still have like half of ME 3 left. _'Or I'm taking it really slow this time even tho this is my third time playing the serie'_


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 15, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> If only I had the same interest in learning actually useful real life related things that would be nice but I don't, can't for the life of me force knowledge in my head I'm not interested in/care about.
> 
> To the original point of this discussion I'm not sure I ever was 'good' at any game, other than having experience with them but thats all fine with me and its enough to have fun. _'that git gud saying kinda triggers me tbh'_
> 
> Also I'm not sure if my Mass Effect Legendary counter is bugged out or what but I'm already at 200+ hours and I still have like half of ME 3 left. _'Or I'm taking it really slow this time even tho this is my third time playing the serie'_


i can assure u: U earn XP while living as u are. i comes aside from itself.
and as a younger person u cannot have the same XP than a older one.





i played 675 days, crystal-clear gametime - you cannot cheat in this category.

2 years of my life in front of the PC pure gaming

 

just this ONE game


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 15, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Oddly enough, Unreal and Unreal 2: The Awakening are not available on Epic


Really? WTH? That's bizarre...


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 16, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Really? WTH? That's bizarre...


Precisely what I thought, with only Unreal Tournament available at Epic.


----------



## Fangio1951 (Jul 16, 2021)

I can't believe that I've just completed 2165 hours (over 6 months) of game play in Satisfactory. This has to be my most addictive game after years of playing - Quake- all + Unreal + COD - all + Doom - all, Forza, Titan Fall, Halo - Master Chief collection, etc.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 16, 2021)

Fangio1951 said:


> I can't believe that I've just completed 2165 hours of game play in Satisfactory. This has to be my most addictive game after years of playing - Quake- all + Unreal + COD - all + Doom - all, Forza, Titan Fall, Halo - Master Chief collection, etc.
> 
> View attachment 208265
> 
> ...



so satisfying ;p


----------



## Fangio1951 (Jul 16, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> so satisfying ;p


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 16, 2021)

Real RTCW is great.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 16, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Real RTCW is great.
> View attachment 208270


Yes it is. Have you played the latest version?


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 16, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> i can assure u: U earn XP while living as u are. i comes aside from itself.
> and as a younger person u cannot have the same XP than a older one.
> 
> View attachment 208231
> ...



My WoW career stranded at I believe 550 odd days /played or so... full T6 TBC gear on my Mage..  those were the days man. South Park had nothing on me lol

But would I repeat that... I tried but never got into an MMO again like that. And I think I visited most of thr spinoffs... even jumped back in on Legion but nope.. not the same vibe. Similar but not as it was, the progression being so much quicker and more accessible plus knowing a lot going in just made it stale a lot faster.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 16, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> My WoW career stranded at I believe 550 odd days /played or so... full T6 TBC gear on my Mage..  those were the days man. South Park had nothing on me lol
> 
> But would I repeat that... I tried but never got into an MMO again like that. And I think I visited most of thr spinoffs... even jumped back in on Legion but nope.. not the same vibe. Similar but not as it was, the progression being so much quicker and more accessible plus knowing a lot going in just made it stale a lot faster.



Ya I'm suffering from some TBC Classic burnout right now, raiding is still fun but I'm already starting to raid log because the thought of leveling again doesn't appeal to me.

As for what else I'm playing. Enlisted (F2P shooter in WW2), Football Manager, and waiting for that new Rimworld update.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 16, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Yes it is. Have you played the latest version?


This one, you mean?








						RealRTCW mod for Return To Castle Wolfenstein
					

RealRTCW is an overhaul mod for critically acclaimed Wolfenstein classic. It features new renderer, expanded arsenal, rebalanced gunplay,and HD graphics!




					www.moddb.com


----------



## Khonjel (Jul 16, 2021)

Playing Black Mesa atm. Loving the gameplay so far. It's giving me Deus Ex vibes. For example you could kill this alien frog the conventional way by getting a crossbow from the shark cage in the first screenshot. Or just Glock your way to victory like I did here.

The only complaint I have is FUCK THE MARINES!!! _|_
And the loading is awful.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 16, 2021)

Khonjel said:


> View attachment 208355
> View attachment 208356
> View attachment 208357
> View attachment 208358
> ...


Ha ha, I killed the monster in the water with my crowbar and collected the crossbow later, after he had had expired


----------



## RealKGB (Jul 16, 2021)

More Super Timmy Wii verification. Getting close to a release version.
Here's Mayro playing Beta v0.89.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 16, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> This one, you mean?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup!


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 17, 2021)

I'm about to beat the solo campaign on Marion Party Top 100 on nintendo 2ds. It's been pretty fun. Surprised at how creative some of these mini-games were.  At end of day its def a kids game though, it was too easy.


----------



## Khonjel (Jul 17, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Ha ha, I killed the monster in the water with my crowbar and collected the crossbow later, after he had had expired


I didn't even try that. But yeah crowbar is OP as hell. I usually hate losing my HP and battery so I Quicksave and Quickload until I kill enemies with minimal damage and minimal ammo wasted. Haha


----------



## s3thra (Jul 17, 2021)

I've been getting into Hellpoint in a big way recently. After years of playing the Dark Souls series, and absolutely loving Dead Space, this feels like a nice little mix. I love the look and feel of the environments. Co-op works pretty well. I've found it necessary a couple of times to team up with a stranger to get through some grueling boss sequences.


Oh and I've been getting into Slime Rancher too in between Hellpoint sessions.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 17, 2021)

Just had a good hour or so on Black mesa, forgot how good it is.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 17, 2021)

Saw this;








Which inspired me to buy this...








						STAR WARS™: TIE Fighter Special Edition
					

Includes STAR WARS™: TIE Fighter and STAR WARS™: TIE Fighter - Defender of the Empire,




					www.gog.com
				



...and install this...(fair warning, it's an 8GB download)








						TIE Fighter: Total Conversion (TFTC) mod for Star Wars: X-Wing Alliance
					

This mod is a total conversion of the original 1994 game TIE Fighter into X-Wing Alliance. Offering all original 13 campaigns and expansions as well as a completely Reimagined campaign of the first 8 campaigns alongside it. Built upon the X-Wing Alliance...




					www.moddb.com
				




I had only played X-Wing & Tie Fighter in passing. They just didn't impress me.. This total conversion changed that! Mr AngelTFTC, you sir are a boss!


----------



## jormungand (Jul 17, 2021)

Guys i consider this thread my fav from the TPU community, even though im not very active lately. From now on im going to be out/active of the site, playing etc for dont not how long. The motive is ive been and continue involved in the fight for the freedom of my home country Cuba and wont stop helping the ones on the streets asking for freedom from the dictatorship that made me exile from my country.
 Just wanted to share my feelings here with no purpose of pushing/manipulate a politic agenda to none here. Just like i said i consider dear this community and dont want none to think idc bout what they post or share here. Sheers to everyone and i hope to join soon back again


----------



## dogwitch (Jul 17, 2021)

forza h 4
outriders, state of decay 2


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 18, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Saw this;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look what I found! Needs Wi 98SE, but I'll probably try the total conversion just because it exists.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 18, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Look what I found! Needs Wi 98SE, but I'll probably try the total conversion just because it exists.
> View attachment 208585


That's not the right game. Tie Fighter was a stand alone game as was X-Wing. X-Wing VS Tie Fighter & Balance of Power was a separate game. The TC wouldn't work with it.


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 18, 2021)

Arms Race mode in CSGO, some may remember this by the name of gungame. I hardly win a match but these are still hella fun anyway.


----------



## 64K (Jul 18, 2021)

You can mod RTCW if you want. Either way the game is a classic.






						Mods - Return To Castle Wolfenstein
					

Browse and play mods created for Return To Castle Wolfenstein at Mod DB.




					www.moddb.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 18, 2021)

64K said:


> You can mod RTCW if you want. Either way the game is a classic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, yes!


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 18, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's not the right game. Tie Fighter was a stand alone game as was X-Wing. X-Wing VS Tie Fighter & Balance of Power was a separate game. The TC wouldn't work with it.


Noted, thanks.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 18, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Noted, thanks.


For example;








						STAR WARS™: X-Wing Special Edition
					

Includes STAR WARS™: X-Wing and all Tour of Duty expansions: Imperial Pursuit and B-Wing




					www.gog.com
				




and









						STAR WARS™: X-Wing vs. TIE Fighter
					

Star Wars™: X-Wing vs. TIE Fighter includes the Balance of Power expansion pack featuri




					www.gog.com
				



(I was going to edit above but you responded.)


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 19, 2021)

Having cleared out so many duplicate games and other stuff, I came across this gem which I never get tired of playing. Except maybe when Max has to lead Vinnie dressed as Baseball Bat Boy to safety.

 

Edit
I just came across the Payne Evolution mod. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## robot zombie (Jul 20, 2021)

Finally getting back to the end of ME Enhanced. I really find myself playing it in bursts. I don't wanna oversell it, but my eyeholes get overwhelmed a bit at the level of visual improvements. Maybe I have a hyperfocus on it, I've played it many times in OG form. Not as many times with the predecessors, but I know the general look decently well. This is a natural evolution of that, to my eyes. In all of these subtle ways, it feels truer to past games, visually. And yet it far surpasses them in fidelity and impact. The DLSS is kinda magical, too. You see the blur... but there's something about it that evokes a subtle painterly effect. Very very different from AA. Still a compromise, but honestly I think it actually IMPROVES scenes a lot of times. That's just the feeling I get.

Novosibirsk Metro is craaazzzy. It's really got me tense. I keep the gamma slider down because the game is bright in spots otherwise, and I've come to like the dynamic. When it's dark, it's DARK. When it's dim, it's really pleasingly dim. The colors in the shadows and trailing light are so much better. So you can get away with very dim light and still have a sense of good fine detail. There's also a fade that comes with changing light sources - when light sources come on and off, the light cast dims away over a couple of seconds. This creates a transition for the flickering lights that not only makes them surprisingly easy to look at, but pleasantly smooth. Same thing happens with marching flames.

It also makes me use my gear more, adding another small element of challenge and provoking me to immerse myself more. The nightvision also looks better. Especially the improved, which strained me with how grainy it was. I think it had to do with filtering it down to the narrow spectrum of green with only a thin margin for pure blacks and whites at the very extremes just leaving too little information.

I just gotta add, this place really feels like the big finale now. Every part of it so far is a different kind of intense than anything else. I'm playing it with my he5xx's on. Truth be told, I have nicer headphones than these but the width and lightness they have brings up the atmosphere and spreads it around in a way that is truly encompassing and paranoia-inducing. I love it. I'm having little reactions to things I don't think I've ever reacted to or noticed before. Some of it may just be added but a lot of times I don't think that's the case.

It's really all about the colors. I'm seeing that more and more. It's in the colors where the light is dispersing across gradients. The shaping and transitioning are simply better. I couldn't figure it out, what was suddenly so captivating about the dim lights. I mean, shadow behavior is one thing. I ramble about lighting dynamics in levels a lot. This game is really something else in certain spots. The atmosphere is perfect and the images look significantly cleaner. I also play at massively higher frame rates in most spots. A lot of the noise is gone. Textures are better. Outfits and character models are improved. So many distractions eliminated. It's all really grabbing hold of me.

Anyway...


Spoiler



I get so bummed with these jpegs. They hate those shadows - really obliterates the. It has a way of making dark places look fuzzier than they actually do. I can see where it degrades them.

This light blinked a little slower and I caught the trailing light still lingering in the 'off' shot. You see it bouncing off of the tiles and the ceiling. An artifact, to be sure, but beneficial more times than it is distracting, IMO.





If you look very closely, the colors are subtly different on the static light in the two shots - it too is flickering very slightly. The flicker includes color shifts. Neat! I mean, peep the detail in the light shroud itself, with seemingly more transparent and opaque spots, a distinct patterning with a concentration of light from the source at the middle. The shape of the rear light's beam more matches the shape of the light inside than the diffuser around it. You can see a composite between the nearer, higher intensity spread and the secondary diffused light reaching further out, creating a very satisfying boundary that grabs the eye from back in the space, immediately pulling depth.

The different facets of lighting behavior in this place are kind of crazy to me. It's all seamless. I really dig that fade, too. I can think back and remember that when I'm in a dark space with a bright light and that light abruptly cuts, I will see an afterglow shrink into a central point like that with my own eyes. Listen, I know I'm not exactly normal for this, but the amount of information there is worth noting! You may not consciously notice that, but your visual processing definitely picks up on it. If I can train myself on it, you can sense it passively. More than anything, that's how it goes. You sense it. And then you find these surprising little chains of details.

That's just one image - or more, one perspective.  There is a dynamic I can't show that you internalize as you move and look around. As your vantage point changes, so do these little 'micro' dynamics shift and pop out in different ways. The angle the camera looks from plays a drastic role in what you see. It's a constant barrage of finer visual cues that I can't say I remember detecting so overwhelmingly consistently in any interior I've seen in any game. I'm a firm believer that this stuff is crucial to that top-level experience with atmosphere-heavy games. This is really it for me. When you throw in the soundtrack, everything happening just grabs on in this uncanny way. On a macro level, you can always look to the visual design itself - that's always been strong here, but underneath, this is what I think is the type of stuff (and that really encompasses a considerable range of little aspects) that's really turning the gears. You can coordinate spaces and place things however you want, compose it with the mastery of a greybeard architect but there's no making up for the granularity in light behavior. The brain can't be fooled so easily further down in the onion. It's just another several layers of depth and evocation that simply doesn't come from other things. Other things can add it in other ways. But this is really kind of different to my eyes.

Cool spot.






But the fuckers down there make the spot up above nerve-wracking. All you hear is them stomping around and chowing down in that lower section... but the sound is really confusing. In certain spots it sounds much closer than it is and it's kind of upsetting. With headphones it's just right there, echoing out. I crouch, expecting to turn and find one, not remembering how many enemies are in this zone. The whole thing is just utter butt clenchies, tbh. I mean, right when you enter a nosalis jumps in the light up ahead while you're still in darkness, trying to get bearings. You just went through this access door and crawled up this wood-slatted wormhole to see it as you're getting up. I never reacted to that before. It was right there. Got me. Just letting you know the place is ALL death, immediately. You quickly learn why the boy's father strictly forbade entry into "The Forbidden Zones" of the metro. Right away, you understand he'd just die if he went through that door and crawled ~20 feet from his hideout.

Crazy situation, when you think about it. This kid has been living down here alone for weeks, possibly not even fully aware of the danger just outside, only being spared from being snatched by his undying loyalty to his M.I.A. father. Continuing to respect his wishes, retaining what are no doubt difficult survival routines for an adult, let alone a child to successfully hold in the face of total uncertainty just long enough to by chance get found by people who are not evil assholes. He's kind of a badass in his own right. I'd love to learn about who he might grow up to be.



The lighting is always on-point here.







Also...



Got'em! Artyom is the most gangster motherfucker alive. Stab something in the eye, that's personal. Any time they mess with the face, you just know it's really serious.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 20, 2021)

I hate to say it.. my main game right now is still Mario Kart on my phone, I am just about level 100 on tier 45 or something..


----------



## SN2716057 (Jul 20, 2021)

Horizon Zero Dawn. The lip sync is a bit off at times other than that it is a gorgeous game.


----------



## Sithaer (Jul 21, 2021)

Finished Mass Effect Legendary, only took me ~ 2 months/~230 hours.  _'Close to a completionist playthrough'_


This game will always have a special place for me, not many game can play with my feelings like this one. _'even if it was my third playthrough of the serie'_

Now off to play Homefront as suggested by someone from here.
Other than that new season start in Diablo 3 on friday but thats just my usual thing every 3 months to get my _'ARPG'_ fill.



Splinterdog said:


> Having cleared out so many duplicate games and other stuff, I came across this gem which I never get tired of playing. Except maybe when Max has to lead Vinnie dressed as Baseball Bat Boy to safety.
> View attachment 208828 View attachment 208829
> 
> Edit
> I just came across the Payne Evolution mod. Has anyone tried this?



Nice, this is also something I have on my _'to play one day'_ list hopefully soon-ish.
I did play Max Payne 1 when I was a kid but I don't remember much and never finished 2 + completely missed 3.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 22, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> Finished Mass Effect Legendary, only took me ~ 2 months/~230 hours.  _'Close to a completionist playthrough'_
> View attachment 209203
> 
> This game will always have a special place for me, not many game can play with my feelings like this one. _'even if it was my third playthrough of the serie'_
> ...


I just fired up Max Payne 1 and it has a problem with Ryzens, but this fix, put together by some very clever people, sorted it out.
Here's Max in the seedier side of life.


----------



## 64K (Jul 22, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I just fired up Max Payne 1 and it has a problem with Ryzens, but this fix, put together by some very clever people, sorted it out.
> Here's Max in the seedier side of life.
> 
> View attachment 209218



A true classic. iirc it was the first game that I played where you could slow down time. I used that feature quite a bit.


----------



## Sithaer (Jul 22, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I just fired up Max Payne 1 and it has a problem with Ryzens, but this fix, put together by some very clever people, sorted it out.
> Here's Max in the seedier side of life.
> 
> View attachment 209218



Thanks!
So far I only checked if theres a workaround for 21:9 Ultrawide since thats needed for me.

Bookmarked, just in case I run into problems whenever I decide to start playing.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 22, 2021)

If you hit the glowing red bedside table the bed vibrates away along the floor and reveals a weapon hidden under the bed!
Never noticed that before.


----------



## 64K (Jul 22, 2021)

There's one Easter Egg where you're out on a ledge and if you follow it around and turn right to an open window inside is a picture of a man that died during the making of Max Payne and a candle burning. I thought it was pretty cool of the Developer to honor his memory like this.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 22, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I just fired up Max Payne 1 and it has a problem with Ryzens, but this fix, put together by some very clever people, sorted it out.
> Here's Max in the seedier side of life.
> 
> View attachment 209218



Oh man. This game. Memories


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 22, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> Oh man. This game. Memories



yeah that fucking crying baby


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jul 24, 2021)

Playing a little bit of everything trying to see what sticks.

Metro Exodus:





Days End:





and always more ATS:


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 24, 2021)

Well, tonight I hooked up Steam Link to my 40" 1080p wall mounted tv... and ran an ethernet cable through two rooms for it as well. Also, updated it and my Steam Controller, and I rested in bed playing Bastion on my 1080p tv...

I reassigned the buttons, pretty neat the way I am playing this game... I don't even touch the traditional 4 buttons, I re-mapped everything to the buttons on the back of the controller that most controllers don't have, then re-mapped the trigger and left and right buttons... I charted a little graph in a notebook so I don't forget and get used to it while playing... having a blast so far.

Should have done this ages ago, its just been collecting dust on me... but this game is capped at 60 fps, so I was thinking the games that are capped at 60 fps... I might as well play using Steam Link.

@weekendgeek ATS looks like a game I may have to download for this bed setup too.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 24, 2021)

Getting my VR on and playing a lot of Elite Dangerous( play alot anyway) HL Alyx(amazing VR experience) grabbed the TWD VR game(supposed to be a must play after Alyx) Grabbed Arizona Sunshine not tried it yet. 
Pic of my usual “office” for lulz


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 24, 2021)

INSTG8R said:


> Getting my VR on and playing a lot of Elite Dangerous( play alot anyway) HL Alyx(amazing VR experience) grabbed the TWD VR game(supposed to be a must play after Alyx) Grabbed Arizona Sunshine not tried it yet.
> Pic of my usual “office” for lulz
> View attachment 209566




would oculus quest 2 play more games at 90hz if i hooked up to my gtx 1070?


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 24, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> would oculus quest 2 play more games at 90hz if i hooked up to my gtx 1070?


Most  games are installed on your PC and are running through your GPU anyway . It’s hard to quantify FPS in games. There’s a paid program called fpsVR I’ll probably grab sooner or later.


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 24, 2021)

Started Legend of Dragoon (PS1) as it's been already three years since I played this last time (and actually finished it then). I hate myself as I owned a physical copy but I sold it like ~15 years ago, these days this is an expensive game so I'll play with emulator (though with a PS3 gamepad). Didn't finish it when I owned this which sucked.

One of the best PS1 games without a doubt.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 24, 2021)

Got to be honest, RE Village hasn't got that certain something that pulls me back like RE 2&3 (remakes) have, so I'm retiring it until I'm in the mood for it.
And the FSR certainly boosts the FPS, but then it was smooth as silk at 144fps before anyway. Many people think FSR on this game is rubbish, but it looked ok to me.
Edit
Fired up Tomb ATI and gave those bats a whipping.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 24, 2021)

robot zombie said:


> The nightvision also looks better. Especially the improved, which strained me with how grainy it was.


The thing is, real military NVG’s do have a grainy picture, and depth perception is not to be completely trusted, as well as having a lack of peripheral vision. They are promoting a fallacy by making that mode more clear.


----------



## robot zombie (Jul 24, 2021)

rtwjunkie said:


> The thing is, real military NVG’s do have a grainy picture, and depth perception is not to be completely trusted, as well as having a lack of peripheral vision. They are promoting a fallacy by making that mode more clear.


It still has that. It's really a different kind of grain, one you would also see in dimmer places without them. THAT is gone. It still has that characteristic patchy DOF and other optical distortions, including the natural grain you get from driving the crap out of a sensor to pick up everything possible. I'll have to grab some shots. It looks like real-life nightvision should, for the most part. What I was talking about was more of a 'video-gamey' effect. An artifact pattern that I was acclimated to in that game, that made it less convincing. That screenspace "shimmer" you get with hard lighting and tight/stark transitions in color/contrast.

Promise, it is still difficult and stressful to use in the tunnels! Actually, these tunnels are terrifying now and the nightvision really is no reprieve when you get jumped from all angles by nimble, deer-sized raptor-pig-mole things in near total darkness. You just see how hard they are to track!


----------



## freeagent (Jul 25, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> yeah that fucking crying baby


Max Payne was the first game I actually paid for lol.. I didn’t play it much though because my computer wasn’t strong enough lol.. I own that game on iOS too but haven’t really played it yet.. just watched the intro for old times sake


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 25, 2021)

I remember playing MP1 on my "first" PC, P2-400 @ 450, 160MB & GF2 MX, ran fine on medium settings.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 25, 2021)

Sniper Ghost Warrior Contracts 2 is a stunning looking game.


I wish they had included alternate key bindings instead of having to mess around swapping keys all over the place.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 25, 2021)

Ghost Recon Breakpoint


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 25, 2021)

Not long ago, GoldenEye 007 fan remake appeared in far Cry 5 Arcade, but was taken down because of a complaint by MGM apparently. Anyway, it's back up under a different name, so if you have FC5 you should find it in the Arcade under the name of Golden Cry.
I haven't tried that one yet because another modder has remade Project IGI 1 & 2 with the Far Cry engine which has really piqued my interest, but I'm having to verify the FC5 install due to black textures all over the place.
If I can get it going, I'll post some shots and there are plenty of YouTube videos of the IGI remake.


----------



## robot zombie (Jul 26, 2021)

Goin after The Mechanist. Getting tired of so many dickhead robot brigades and wannabe robots with guns complicating things for me when I'm traveling around the wasteland.



Spoiler: screenshots






It takes a cartoonishly insidious government to build a sprawling underground research compound where the brains of violent criminals are put into robots with arms and hands... under this little building.






But then just a little further down...


----------



## Chomiq (Jul 26, 2021)

Jumped back into Persona 5 Royal on my 2nd playthrough. Damn that gameplay loop is great. I might lower difficulty from Merciless to Hard because while technically being the hardest difficulty it is also benefiting you if you know the weaknesses etc so you can pretty much 1-hit anything (since weakness and technical multipliers are set to triple for both player and the enemies) if you know your way around the game. Hard just makes the enemies tougher.


----------



## Frick (Jul 26, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I just fired up Max Payne 1 and it has a problem with Ryzens, but this fix, put together by some very clever people, sorted it out.
> Here's Max in the seedier side of life.
> 
> View attachment 209218



Now play the second game, which I think is better.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 26, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Not long ago, GoldenEye 007 fan remake appeared in far Cry 5 Arcade, but was taken down because of a complaint by MGM apparently. Anyway, it's back up under a different name, so if you have FC5 you should find it in the Arcade under the name of Golden Cry.
> I haven't tried that one yet because another modder has remade Project IGI 1 & 2 with the Far Cry engine which has really piqued my interest, but I'm having to verify the FC5 install due to black textures all over the place.
> If I can get it going, I'll post some shots and there are plenty of YouTube videos of the IGI remake.
> View attachment 209872


I love igi 1 and 2, had a look at first one, looks great.


----------



## kayjay010101 (Jul 26, 2021)

After not having played a Pokemon game in just about a decade (excluding Pokemon Go, I suppose), and being hyped up about DS emulation in news of the Steam Deck on various forums, I decided to try out a very nostalgic game to me, namely Pokemon HeartGold. Over the course of this weekend I've been playing it for about 10-12 hours per day. I'm not the type of person to do this! Even Halo, one of my all time favorite game series, I can only really stomach for a few hours at a time before needing a break. Maybe it was the nostalgia fueling me LOL.
Anyway, really fantastic game and I've had a ton of fun revisiting this classic. When I'm done with it (which will be a while, HG seems to be jam-packed with content, being basically extended versions of both Gen I and Gen II in one combined package) I'll move on to the other Gen IV titles like Platinum which I also played a ton back in the day. And maybe some Gen III games too, I never played FR/LG so I might check those out.


----------



## robot zombie (Jul 27, 2021)

Good to be back in Sanctuary after lag hell in the Mechanist's lair. I've triggered some mean, mean scripting issues there. I fought through script lag through the bulk of it. That place is super-cool-looking but I have made it janky as hell apparently. Wasn't interested in troubleshooting. I completed it.

Running from bugs more and more, it seems. Every so often every save I drop while in Sanctuary, my home base, will just be corrupted. Outside the Mechanist's Lair, I was pulling 8 FPS so I didn't want to save there. Whatever script is pulling it down there will make it take forever, and potentially fail to load until the 10th try or whatever. So I went to the old vault, a safe place to save, just a hop and skip from Sanctuary.

It's a pretty poison creamsicle sort of day, too. Not choppy either lol. So just a sight for sore eyes. Literal sore eyes. Ouch. Made it worse on myself at the end by sprinting back, which of course had me at a steady 15-20 fps. 60FPS and colors on the screen feels like a luxury after that 










Spoiler: I ramble about trees and modding for a while



Goes nice with the red and orange leaves. In the renaissance times, there was a tree/foliage mod like this but it broke just... _everything_ it could. It was legendary though... very beloved and widely used. People just didn't know about the precombined mesh system, or the geometry based previs system it's tethered to. That information came YEARS later. So many mods went defunct. They didn't know they were stacking shotgun shells on a house of cards. It's amazing what messing with trees can do to this game. Maaaannnn... you can really screw some shit up! Sometimes you'll be in the CK and a stray mouse sway with an exterior open will be enough... other times I swear it just changes shit and doesn't tell you. You save it and wonder why your game is suddenly broken. Bet you moved a tree 1 pixel somewhere in that cell. Good luck finding that.

But still... it was the only one with that dry, autumn look that just works with this game. I mean, there are red leaf piles and leaves in the wind, but no trees with any leaves on them? How long has it been since the bombs fell again? I don't think it should be too colorful for theming, but the trees need leaves or it just looks... real stark. I have always held the theory that FO4 does not have leafy trees because they could not find a way for it to run with lots of leafy trees. Dead serious. I can see this. They also lost SSR that they previously had to other engine upgrades. There are things that are trivial in Skyrim's engine that simply are not THERE in FO4's... or on the off chance that they are, they're halfway implemented, through hidden ini parameters. I think that with the object density and cell size they were shooting for, they couldn't see a way. I mean, you can do it. Mods like that exist now, where they have actually edited the trees... and recompiled the precombines for every edited area. A tedious task. It looks good. The leaves react to the wind and everything. It really adds a lot back to storms, that Skyrim already had. But it is INSANELY performance heavy. Stable, but harsh. The other side-effect is that any mod that edits one of those recompiled precombines will reset it and potentially break things in a cascading sequence. So there is still that. You have to be checking every single mod. I grabbed a clothing pack that I hadn't realized adds a shop in the game. That shop breaks the precombine for a zone right outside of Diamond City.

So you really can't win with these damned trees. This shit is perilous.

The Nexus is finally rolling out modpacks. A bunch of the usual people complain about it, there's this persistent mentality of stalwartly clinging to mods, but those packs will be a very good thing. I might make one! It would be great to be able to just link somebody up with a working mod setup, complete package, and have it just install and be fully configured. I don't know how that's not a GREAT thing for modding. More people will use the mods. They'll get to have the experiences that people like me spend countless hours learning the inner workings of the games and just... tinkering to squeeze out. You have to be like a boa constrictor. I've always wished for a way to to just share a whole massive mod setup that's locked-in. I love that maybe it doesn't have to be this deep endeavor to find if someone doesn't want it to be. Honestly, everyone I've encountered who mods games with any level of intent beyond "casual" legitimately has something wrong with them. Lurk modder forums sometime... 


Anyway... someone finally got clever. You can place objects over existing meshes in the environment, no problem so long as they don't interfere with the big precombined one that comprises of every static object. Trees have dynamic qualities but that behavior is separate, so they're included. So this clever fool decided to carefully place leaves around the branches of existing trees. Doesn't break the optimization and doesn't otherwise hit performance very hard. The visual impact is obviously unmistakable. There are, well... _trees._ I mean, actual "tree", trees. Grass is way harder on performance than these trees. It's ingenious. Little by little I see more widespread understanding of what can and can't work in this game. Just a couple of years ago many more were just insisting with all of their supreme expertise that their mod doesn't cause this or that and put it all on the user. Some of us did know how to break down their mod, see the flaws and fix it. Those guys fell off and people with solutions rose up. And with them came viable tree solutions for the FO4 engine.


----------



## Audioave10 (Jul 27, 2021)

Taking a break from STALKER: Shadow Of Chernobyl - One of the major Modders sent me a Mod and instructions on how to change Script files to create my own spawns & locations. This is what I came up with...


----------



## Khonjel (Jul 27, 2021)

Finally finished Black Mesa. Man, is Xen gorgeous or what.






Even in death, Xen is beautiful!!!










Met the man of man, G-man himself.







Onward to Half Life 2!!!


I've been also playing Psychonauts after getting recommended by an ACG video and having it in my library for years at this point. Dob't have any screenshots so far. Let's face it, it's an old an ugly game. Having fun so far (also no less amount of frustration as well). Will post some screenshots or at least try to.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 27, 2021)

Khonjel said:


> Finally finished Black Mesa. Man, is Xen gorgeous or what.
> View attachment 209999View attachment 210000
> 
> Even in death, Xen is beautiful!!!
> ...



please tell me you played it on this monitor "AOC 24G2 24" 144hz IPS" and not your other monitors you have listed.

the 24G2 in particular does colors so freaking well....  plus 144hz > 75 hz for smooth FPS gaming.


----------



## Khonjel (Jul 27, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> please tell me you played it on this monitor "AOC 24G2 24" 144hz IPS" and not your other monitors you have listed.
> 
> the 24G2 in particular does colors so freaking well....  plus 144hz > 75 hz for smooth FPS gaming.


Heheheh. Although since the game doesn't have any frame limiter and I can't bother to fiddle with nvidia driver for everything the game's been ran uncapped around 200 fps.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 27, 2021)

speaking of gaming.

I beat Medal of Honor Airborne yesterday.  It was fantastic.  Aged very well.


----------



## Calmmo (Jul 27, 2021)

Been playing Disco Elysium, sloooowly, ~1-2h per day, work taking its toll on my gaming, usually too tired to play more


----------



## Chomiq (Jul 27, 2021)

Calmmo said:


> Been playing Disco Elysium, sloooowly, ~1-2h per day, work taking its toll on my gaming, usually too tired to play more


Honestly, longer sessions for DE are great way to end depressed.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 27, 2021)

Trying to play an hour of each Tomb Raider in my collection, with the only let down being Angel Of Darkness whose controls are best described as twitchy.


----------



## SN2716057 (Jul 27, 2021)

Hopping in the streets of SF (BeamNG)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 27, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> with the only let down being Angel Of Darkness whose controls are *best described as twitchy.*


You're being nice!


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 27, 2021)

HADES!!! Man what a fun game. I love roguelikes and Hades might be one of the best I have ever played. It ranks right up there with Dead Cells, FTL, Gungeon, Dwarf Fortress, Binding of Isaac, Risk of Rain 2. Was a bit hesitant but with a steam sale I had to get it...Now I regret not getting it sooner and supporting the amazing devs on this game.

Also playing Everspace 2. Really cool game, but they dropped the roguelike for a more open-world experience and it has been a fun game also.


----------



## VulkanBros (Jul 28, 2021)

Black Mesa (as HL3 is not comming this year ) and Chernobylite (I found STALKER fun)  - just started playing again after nearly 1 year "game-free"


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 28, 2021)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> HADES!!! Man what a fun game. I love roguelikes and Hades might be one of the best I have ever played. It ranks right up there with Dead Cells, FTL, Gungeon, Dwarf Fortress, Binding of Isaac, Risk of Rain 2. Was a bit hesitant but with a steam sale I had to get it...Now I regret not getting it sooner and supporting the amazing devs on this game.
> 
> Also playing Everspace 2. Really cool game, but they dropped the roguelike for a more open-world experience and it has been a fun game also.



I couldn't resist HADES on the steam sale either. I really wish the character was rendered in high FPS though, seems like the character itself is rendered at 60 fps cap, but the map is rendered at a higher fps... its a bit weird compared to other games I have played in that regard, other than that I like it yeah

like when you DASH with the main character in HADES, it feels like... he looks like he is doing it at 60 fps, I guess that is just an art style choice I don't know, but I would have preferred a smooth 165 fps render for all of it to match my monitor... other games I have played with similar graphics when played at 165 fps and 165hz look insanely smooth, I love it and find it highly immersive.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 28, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I couldn't resist HADES on the steam sale either. I really wish the character was rendered in high FPS though, seems like the character itself is rendered at 60 fps cap, but the map is rendered at a higher fps... its a bit weird compared to other games I have played in that regard, other than that I like it yeah
> 
> like when you DASH with the main character in HADES, it feels like... he looks like he is doing it at 60 fps, I guess that is just an art style choice I don't know, but I would have preferred a smooth 165 fps render for all of it to match my monitor... other games I have played with similar graphics when played at 165 fps and 165hz look insanely smooth, I love it and find it highly immersive.


I really like the art style but I do agree with you. His dash is more of a teleport. Game says it's running at 144hz for me. I'm up to 2 heat now and the heat system is pretty cool for replay value.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 28, 2021)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> I really like the art style but I do agree with you. His dash is more of a teleport. Game says it's running at 144hz for me. I'm up to 2 heat now and the heat system is pretty cool for replay value.



yep game is def running in high refresh... its just his specific character movements... for some reason seem locked at 60 fps, its weird. never seen anything like it before. I can tell the map is running at high refresh though around him.


----------



## Frick (Jul 28, 2021)

Calmmo said:


> Been playing Disco Elysium, sloooowly, ~1-2h per day, work taking its toll on my gaming, usually too tired to play more



Same here, but even slower. Started last year, still on day two.


----------



## SN2716057 (Jul 28, 2021)

Frick said:


> Same here, but even slower. Started last year, still on day two.


Me three. That first 'mission' is my weekend. Except it's my flat and nothing is broken


----------



## Sithaer (Jul 28, 2021)

Khonjel said:


> Finally finished Black Mesa. Man, is Xen gorgeous or what.
> View attachment 209999View attachment 210000
> 
> Even in death, Xen is beautiful!!!
> ...



Xen looked great for sure, tho it was quite a performance hog on my system at least and compared to the rest of the game.

I actually never played the original HL 1 so Black Mesa was my first run with the game but damn glad I did.
Really well made for what it is.


----------



## Khonjel (Jul 28, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> Xen looked great for sure, tho it was quite a performance hog on my system at least and compared to the rest of the game.
> 
> I actually never played the original HL 1 so Black Mesa was my first run with the game but damn glad I did.
> Really well made for what it is.


Yep. I was waiting for Black Mesa to be finished ( out of early access) before picking up Half life series myself.


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 28, 2021)

NFS Most Wanted (2005) on PC with widescreen fix on my 2nd rig. Without a doubt the best NFS ever, absolutely needs a remaster.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 28, 2021)

I started The Forgotten City. It’s a more polished version of the Skyrim mod, but since the writing on that was A+ I’m not disappointed that so far it is playing out the same. In this full fledged game it has an ancient Rome theme.


----------



## SN2716057 (Jul 28, 2021)

Even in times of death and destruction there can be






However Arma will be Arma



Spoiler: NSFW but not that kind


----------



## Khonjel (Jul 29, 2021)

Well, finished Psychonauts. Loved the story and unique setting. Requesting recommendation for similar-ish games.

I still couldn't bring myself to screenshoot this ugly game. So here's some I forced myself from the cutscene instead. Wishlisted the sequel on Steam.



















*And again, looking for some recommendation on this 3D Platformer genre.*



rtwjunkie said:


> I started The Forgotten City. It’s a more polished version of the Skyrim mod, but since the writing on that was A+ I’m not disappointed that so far it is playing out the same. In this full fledged game it has an ancient Rome theme.


Ooh looks interesting. What kind of game is it?

Is it roguelite or roguelike or whatever you call it? You fail and start all over again? The trailer kinda implies that by the talking baldman.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 29, 2021)

I really enjoy driving in Forza Horizon 4 now much more, it had a few updates recently and now it seems to be about 99% stutter free and 99% stable at 120 fps @ 1440p!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 29, 2021)

Khonjel said:


> Ooh looks interesting. What kind of game is it?


It’s an adventure type game. You arrive in an ancient town through a portal and must be a detective and figure out who is going to break “The Golden Rule” (commit a crime) before it happens and the residents turn to gold. There is a cool mechanic where you will inevitably commit a crime and have to flee back through the portal before being killed and essentially come back and start again, with your memories of what happened before and the residents having no memory. That’s about as good a synopsis as I can give without spoilers.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Jul 30, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> NFS Most Wanted (2005) on PC with widescreen fix on my 2nd rig. Without a doubt the best NFS ever, absolutely needs a remaster.


I personally disagree and put underground 2 in front and most wanted in second
but thats my opinon


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 30, 2021)

Nice product placement in SGW Contracts 2


----------



## Khonjel (Jul 30, 2021)

rtwjunkie said:


> It’s an adventure type game. You arrive in an ancient town through a portal and must be a detective and figure out who is going to break “The Golden Rule” (commit a crime) before it happens and the residents turn to gold. There is a cool mechanic where you will inevitably commit a crime and have to flee back through the portal before being killed and essentially come back and start again, with your memories of what happened before and the residents having no memory. That’s about as good a synopsis as I can give without spoilers.


Ahh. That's what I was afraid of. I have a irrational distaste for rouguelike/lite type of games tbh. But still I'll keep an eye on it. The graphics look stunning.


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 30, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> I personally disagree and put underground 2 in front and most wanted in second
> but thats my opinon


Actually I haven't played NFSU2 that much ever, I should give it a try. If I can run it without any (massive) problems on PC, then I'll try it on PC, otherwise I'll try on PS2 as I have it on my shelf.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 30, 2021)

Khonjel said:


> Ahh. That's what I was afraid of. I have a irrational distaste for rouguelike/lite type of games tbh. But still I'll keep an eye on it. The graphics look stunning.


It’s definitely not roguelike. If you’re a Skyrim fan, download The Forgotten City mod and give it a test drive for free.


----------



## outpt (Jul 30, 2021)

HL2. Never finished. It's been a long time.


----------



## 64K (Jul 30, 2021)

outpt said:


> HL2. Never finished. It's been a long time.



One of the best FPS ever made imo. EP1 and EP2 are also great.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 30, 2021)

64K said:


> One of the best FPS ever made imo. EP1 and EP2 are also great.



Agree on HL2. Also bought EPS 1 and 2, shame they abandoned them. did you try Sin episodes: Emergance? and half life 2 year long alarm?


----------



## Khonjel (Jul 30, 2021)

rtwjunkie said:


> It’s definitely not roguelike. If you’re a Skyrim fan, download The Forgotten City mod and give it a test drive for free.


Forgive me if I'm wrong but isn't permadeath and repeatation until success basically roguelike. Simple mistake by either the citizen or the player means everybody turning gold (basically the permadeath or failure) and then starting again from scratch step by step maintatining no mistake happen.
I mean there's roguelite as a genre that's also similar where your previous action have some consequence(s) in your later run(s). Or am I misunderstanding the core gameplay? I never got into Skyrim, sorry.


----------



## 64K (Jul 30, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Agree on HL2. Also bought EPS 1 and 2, shame they abandoned them. did you try Sin episodes: Emergance? and half life 2 year long alarm?



I played SiN Episodes: Emergence. It was ok. I still haven't finished the original SiN from 1998 but it's on my list to play again. Haven't played Year Long Alarm but it looks interesting.


----------



## robot zombie (Jul 30, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> I personally disagree and put underground 2 in front and most wanted in second
> but thats my opinon


Oh split my heart in two... they both rule, but I have a feeling Ive played much more underground 2. The customization, while a little off, was surprisingly deep and the feel was just right.

Rubberband AI though. Twas the era though. I cant forget those rigged-ass chases for unique upgrades.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 30, 2021)

Khonjel said:


> Forgive me if I'm wrong but isn't permadeath and repeatation until success basically roguelike. Simple mistake by either the citizen or the player means everybody turning gold (basically the permadeath or failure) and then starting again from scratch step by step maintatining no mistake happen.
> I mean there's roguelite as a genre that's also similar where your previous action have some consequence(s) in your later run(s). Or am I misunderstanding the core gameplay? I never got into Skyrim, sorry.


Well:
Roguelike (or rogue-like) is a subgenre of role-playing video games characterized by a dungeon crawl through procedurally generated levels, turn-based gameplay, grid-based movement, and permanent death of the player character.

This game is firmly a mystery adventure exploration. There is no procedural generation or randomness to it, nor is it turn-based either. I don’t even know truly if their is permadeath since the game gives you forever to escape and begin anew by jumping back through the time portal.  In any case, it’s an enjoyable game, something rogue anything isn’t for me.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 31, 2021)

I haven't played MFS 2020 since Feb and apparently it's had some major updates, especially in performance.
Here's a nice shot from the last time.


----------



## robot zombie (Jul 31, 2021)

Back to Fallout.

 4. 



Sanctuary really is cursed in my game. The last time I played, it had gotten really choppy again, and I got stuck behind a loading loop in Cabot House. It would really eat all of the memory in my machine - lock it up so bad I could barely manage to sign out to break it. Today I came back and traced it back to an event in Sanctuary. I had like, 12 consecutive saves at different points there. Somewhere between those, something unseen changed and my game was basically lobotomized by it, just having the appearance of functioning. 

Coming back from The Mechanist's Lair, I almost filled up a total capacity of 660 between Ada and my character. I was in Sanctuary, with a lot of stuff to drop and do. I had to set up a new weapon, break down all of this stuff, organize the goodies. I saved at different points in the long process of shuffling a ton of crap around. Somewhere towards the last 5th of that run, the curse struck. That's probably when the lag hit and made Cabot House go weird. Outside of the house I thought the metro area nearby made it lag. It's true what they say - no matter how you mod or what machine, parts of Boston proper will always lag. But then it was just as jumpy inside of the house. After going back a few saves, that was fixed. I don't even know what I did in the jacked up saves - it looks like I was pretty much finished unloading and setting up. I can't access them - they don't load.

So it looks like I'm getting outta dodge. It's packed with settlers anyway. 19 of them. I don't need them where my stuff is. Or all of my water purifiers and crops lol. I've got over 300 points in defense and the turrets are all very effectively placed on wooden risers. But still, all of that means robots and deathclaws and raiders and everything else attack. It's pretty hilarious, you just hear all of the turrets lock in and chime in chorus before a choir of bullets accompanied by a bright orange aurora reaches out in the distance. It goes for maybe 5 seconds, and then they wind back down... it's really just concentrated death beams for long, continuous and open stretches along the path from every enemy spawn point. 9 turrets at the end of each 'fire line' choke point. Stacked up on increasingly higher platforms, like an orchestral string section on bleachers. Everybody is also armed with a mix of automatic combat shotguns and whatever legendaries are no good for me. Sometimes the music barely starts. Its only reaching full intensity as I loot the bodies.

Man, that's an annoying distraction when you're sorting your loot though, lol. And then if they happen when you're not there, the game can somehow calculate enemies entering anyway. So you'll load in to find them walloping your stuff, killing your people. Your stuff gets damaged and needs repairs. Items can go missing from containers, looted by enemies. Those people sometimes don't come back. This can pull you away from other things, if you notice the little blip in the corner of the screen. Usually it just happens and you don't know. Settlers may just mutter about how they knew you would fail. Just forever salty. Leaving you wondering what you lost.

I wouldn't care if my precious stuff wasn't at risk! You can wall-out all of the spawn points. They can still be in there. You just have to be somewhere else when it triggers. The guesses it makes on the positioning of things isn't very accurate. This causes other bugs, too. Like cows getting stuck in places they never had a way to get IN to. Or characters getting stuck on roofs. The game keeps constant time, and then ever spot has basically reference tables from the last time it was calculated. When you load it again, it pulls that table and fills it in over however much time has elapsed since it was 'signed'. I think the calculating it does for paths and obstacles just isn't very granular. It had problems with heights and certain types of openings. It also has that bethesda personality. I have found Preston standing and gazing contemplatively in the middle of an actively radioactive river too many times...

I could have my stuff tucked in the middle of nowhere, nothin really vital to come after. Away from the hot zone that is all of that. And not a ton of scripts bugging things out. I'll make Ada into an unstoppable double-laser-gatling, face-laser-mosntrosity of a sentry bot and have it (?) run goods for me. Nothing out there can take that out. Not an essential NPC with weapons that calculate to cruel DPS levels in companion mode.

Though I might not need that measure. I'm gonna flip the console, TGM, grab everything, fast travel to the spot I pick, set up containers to organize, and drop it all at once. That'll just be my hidey hole, where I go between outings and quests. Quiet, just doing what I need to do with nothing happening or cursing my saves. Build Sanctuary out into a big farming/water harvesting spot for other settlements. I can go there for tons of vital adhesive ingredients and purified water needed for crafting. Both Sanctuary and Red Rocket have failed me the same way. When you fill them out, they become so unstable they create pinholes in the Fallout 4 universe. Todd Howard reaches in and starts fiddling with your mods. That corner of the map is a bermuda triangle of script behavior. It's an otherworldly place. Those settlements bend the confines of digital physics.


After dealing with that, I finally got to enjoy the WOUNDING laser rifle I grabbed in the Mechanist's Lair. I happened to pluck a legendary robot zooming on a hanging line overhead somewhere deep in the belly of that dungeon. VATS scouted it. I tapped and saw the star, scoped in and took my shot with the two-shot hunting rifle. It would've just gone by and I wouldn't have gotten that crazy prize. But I got it.

The laser rifle is a cool weapon, but it's a little weak later on. I wish it was slightly less nerfed. I did shift that a little, but didn't want to press it too far. However, the bleed from the wounding perk is 25 points of stacking fast-trickle damage that ignores all armor and resistances PER projectile. The laser rifle can be a fast automatic. You can also then put a 'scatter' attatchment on it. Each individual beam counts for seperate bleed damage. So each of those beams in those tenaciously-rapid automatic flurries are toasty waffle-smacks of a couple hundred points of bleed damage tacked-on. It's the bug-sprayer. And it works on bugs of all species and size. I just find the scatter too much recoil on top. It becomes too hard to control outside of close range. Even as a regular automatic, it is devastating to tanky enemies. Maybe as a semi-auto scatter, it would be killer. Each of those blasts carries a lot of damage. If I can fling that well into moderate ranges, that's a death-blower. Like in Luigi's Mansion, but backwards. A wall of damage just kinda slaps down in a cascade. Lumbering, but assured death.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 31, 2021)

SGW Contracts - peekaboo!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 31, 2021)

Doing some river raids in AC: Valhalla in preparation for Paris.  And playing some more State of Decay 2.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Aug 1, 2021)

Finally got to playing F1 2018


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 3, 2021)

Not one of my best landings!


----------



## SN2716057 (Aug 4, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Not one of my best landings!
> View attachment 211149


Any landing that you can walk (crawl) away from is a good landing


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Aug 4, 2021)

Microsoft flight s


Splinterdog said:


> Not one of my best landings!
> View attachment 211149


im?


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 4, 2021)

Bought Final Fantasy & Final Fantasy II as they finally arrived at Steam. I love FF II, hella underrated game and just started a new game.

I can't even remember how many times I've beaten it and I'm still not bored of it. Played on PS1, GBA (emulator on Nokia E7), iOS...


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 4, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> Bought Final Fantasy & Final Fantasy II as they finally arrived at Steam. I love FF II, hella underrated game and just started a new game.
> 
> I can't even remember how many times I've beaten it and I'm still not bored of it. Played on PS1, GBA (emulator on Nokia E7), iOS...


Pixel Remasters? If so they are another sad attempt by SquareEnix. Endlessly milking the franchise and they can't even get the fonts right.








						Final Fantasy Pixel Remaster fans are already tweaking fonts
					

After plenty of teasing over the oddly condensed, modern font choice for the pixel remaster, fans are figuring out how to replace it on launch day.




					www.rockpapershotgun.com


----------



## SN2716057 (Aug 4, 2021)

Flying old style in Il-2 Sturmovik 1946


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 4, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Pixel Remasters? If so they are another sad attempt by SquareEnix. Endlessly milking the franchise and they can't even get the fonts right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. Personally I have nothing to complain about the fonts. Nothing to complain about them milking as I've purchased many FF titles many times for different platforms anyway. 



Spoiler


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 4, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> Bought Final Fantasy & Final Fantasy II as they finally arrived at Steam. I love FF II, hella underrated game and just started a new game.
> 
> I can't even remember how many times I've beaten it and I'm still not bored of it. Played on PS1, GBA (emulator on Nokia E7), iOS...


Adding those to my list!

Don't forget about FF3. That one was a great adventure as well!


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 4, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Adding those to my list!
> 
> Don't forget about FF3. That one was a great adventure as well!


I have the 3D Remake version, not gonna buy the 2D one yet


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 4, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> I have the 3D Remake version, not gonna buy the 2D one yet


I have that one too, but I'm getting the remake.


----------



## boomheadshot8 (Aug 4, 2021)

Fallout 76, warships (wows) getting tired now I still need to finish Control, Cyberpunk, diablo 3, wolcen, AC:   Origins and odyssey  the list is long.........


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 4, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I have that one too, but I'm getting the remake.


I'll get those others later, can't affort now


----------



## Cheese_On_tsaot (Aug 4, 2021)

Shadow Tomb Raider.
Halo MCC.
The Outer Worlds.
NFS Most Wanted 2006 (XBOX) and NFS Hot Pursuit Remaster on Steam.

Those are my go to games for now.


----------



## lmille16 (Aug 4, 2021)

Went back to BF 4 some in anticipation of 2042


----------



## Soup` (Aug 4, 2021)

Been playing Mirrors Edge Catalyst lately and it's a ton a fun. The story and combat is a joke but the free-running and the visuals are spectacular.










And it even has some weird looking fish.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 4, 2021)

Cheese_On_tsaot said:


> Shadow Tomb Raider.
> Halo MCC.
> The Outer Worlds.
> NFS Most Wanted 2006 (XBOX) and NFS Hot Pursuit Remaster on Steam.
> ...


Most Wanted OG is from 2005  my fav NFS, been playing with my second rig from TV lately also.


Soup` said:


> Been playing Mirrors Edge Catalyst lately and it's a ton a fun. The story and combat is a joke but the free-running and the visuals are spectacular.
> View attachment 211216
> View attachment 211217
> View attachment 211218
> ...


ME Catalyst... 






And FF II continues here. In one sitting, I'm now going for the masks.


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 4, 2021)

Soup` said:


> Been playing Mirrors Edge Catalyst lately and it's a ton a fun. The story and combat is a joke but the free-running and the visuals are spectacular.
> View attachment 211216
> View attachment 211217
> View attachment 211218
> ...


I'm badly stuck where she has to fight off enemies that come in waves with no escape. I can't remember where it is, but it's a game killer for me.


----------



## Rahnak (Aug 4, 2021)

I finally finished FF X a few days ago. Got all the celestial weapons maxed and everything. Very few moments in gaming have made me get up off of my chair to celebrate but getting that sun sigil was one of them. My younger self would be proud.
Playing FF X-2 now mostly to know what happens next with the story.

I finally finished FF X a few days ago. Got all the celestial weapons maxed and everything. Very few moments in gaming have made me get up off of my chair to celebrate but getting that sun sigil was one of them. My younger self would be proud.
Playing FF X-2 now mostly to know what happens next with the story.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 4, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I'm badly stuck where she has to fight off enemies that come in waves with no escape. I can't remember where it is, but it's a game killer for me.


The combat can be difficult in certain points, but just don't give up. I mean, I've also said "fuck this shit" several times on certain point when playing Catalyst. 


Rahnak said:


> I finally finished FF X a few days ago. Got all the celestial weapons maxed and everything. Very few moments in gaming have made me get up off of my chair to celebrate but getting that sun sigil was one of them. My younger self would be proud.
> Playing FF X-2 now mostly to know what happens next with the story.
> 
> I finally finished FF X a few days ago. Got all the celestial weapons maxed and everything. Very few moments in gaming have made me get up off of my chair to celebrate but getting that sun sigil was one of them. My younger self would be proud.
> Playing FF X-2 now mostly to know what happens next with the story.


Ah, FF X.  Never got Kimahri's Celestial weapon though since I never use that guy. Loved that game since I first played it on PS2 in 2002.

Used to hate X-2 on my (pre-)teens but these days I love it. Good game as well.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 4, 2021)

I'm kinda stuck playing 9th Dawn II for the last few days. 

Uninstalled WoW for the last time, not gonna bother with it anymore. I kinda enjoyed classic, but seems everyone is paying for boosts, i had no one to lvl with and most places were dead. Wow have ruined it by selling everything in the cash shop. What they have lost in subs, they are making back by selling anything you desire to make the game easier.


----------



## Soup` (Aug 4, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I'm badly stuck where she has to fight off enemies that come in waves with no escape. I can't remember where it is, but it's a game killer for me.


Fly Trap. Man, I hated that mission since they tossed way too many enemies at you (you literally have to fight the toughest enemy in the entire game in that mission) too early in the game with little to no combat upgrades. But spamming dodge and kicking everyone in the back worked for me. (I just made the local chiropractor rich lol).


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 7, 2021)

Any game with air vents gets my vote immediately. Here's Jensen doing his thing.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 7, 2021)

Rahnak said:


> I finally finished FF X a few days ago. Got all the celestial weapons maxed and everything. Very few moments in gaming have made me get up off of my chair to celebrate but getting that sun sigil was one of them. My younger self would be proud.
> Playing FF X-2 now mostly to know what happens next with the story.
> 
> I finally finished FF X a few days ago. Got all the celestial weapons maxed and everything. Very few moments in gaming have made me get up off of my chair to celebrate but getting that sun sigil was one of them. My younger self would be proud.
> Playing FF X-2 now mostly to know what happens next with the story.



there are rumors a FFX-3 may be coming, I believe a Square employee even said its not off the table... but don't quote me on that. I forget where I read it.

Would be awesome if true, I really loved X-2, lot of people didn't, but I thought it a nice fresh way to continue FFX, I loved both, I regret using cheat codes to beat FFX though, I was like 11 or 12 years old at the time. and wasn't patient enough. but it still took me close to 60 hours and I enjoyed myself. I intend to do a full replay when I get a 4k monitor or 4k tv someday. I am waiting for that though though and currently I have no 4k screen.


----------



## RealKGB (Aug 7, 2021)

FBI for the 3DS.
https://github.com/Steveice10/FBI
Decent game, but loading takes awhile.


Spoiler


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 7, 2021)

RealKGB said:


> FBI for the 3DS


wait,what?
KGB plays FBI


----------



## Rahnak (Aug 7, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> there are rumors a FFX-3 may be coming, I believe a Square employee even said its not off the table... but don't quote me on that. I forget where I read it.
> 
> Would be awesome if true, I really loved X-2, lot of people didn't, but I thought it a nice fresh way to continue FFX, I loved both, I regret using cheat codes to beat FFX though, I was like 11 or 12 years old at the time. and wasn't patient enough. but it still took me close to 60 hours and I enjoyed myself. I intend to do a full replay when I get a 4k monitor or 4k tv someday. I am waiting for that though though and currently I have no 4k screen.


I'm still only ~35% done with FF X-2 so I don't know how to feel about a possible continuation. I've looked it up and it seems that if they do indeed go ahead with it, it won't be before FF VII Remake is complete. I don't think X and X-2 warrant a remake, they still play very well, so it would be kinda weird to get a sequel almost 25+ years later.
But I'll get back to you after I'm done with it.


----------



## RealKGB (Aug 7, 2021)

ne6togadno said:


> wait,what?
> KGB plays FBI


Better yet, I've recently downloaded a lot of .cia files.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 7, 2021)

RealKGB said:


> Better yet, I've recently downloaded a lot of .cia files.


make Sure you copy and then run them from your NKVD Drive


----------



## RealKGB (Aug 7, 2021)

dorsetknob said:


> make Sure you copy and then run them from your NKVD Drive


Nah, the FBI will take care of them. For .nds files I have to use forwarding services, because the FBI doesn't read .nds files natively. The CIA has to process them so that the FBI can file the tickets.

In case that all went over your head, here's an explanation:
.cia = an installable 3DS title
FBI = a file explorer/manager + title installer for the 3DS
.nds = a DS ROM
tickets = what shows up on your 3DS' home screen so you can launch things


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 7, 2021)

RealKGB said:


> In case that all went over your head, here's an explanation:



In Case it "Stealthed" under your Radar  google   " NKVD " and then think about your forum name and some above comments.

ps gawd i hate trying to explain Humour.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 8, 2021)

Playing The Complex. It’s a live action choices game. I didn’t think I would like that kind of thing. Apparently I do. It has 9 different endings. Apparently I’m a bad chooser because I may have gotten the worst possible ending.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 8, 2021)

Been playing metro exodus. it really is a pretty good game, that fecking bear though


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 8, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Been playing metro exodus. it really is a pretty good game, that fecking bear though


 Indeed! That bear is a formidable opponent.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 8, 2021)

rtwjunkie said:


> Indeed! That bear is a formidable opponent.



Specially when you end up starting the second fight with it, with no chance to make bombs, etc first


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 8, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Any game with air vents gets my vote immediately. Here's Jensen doing his thing.
> View attachment 211548


Would this air vent, spotted in our local multi-story car park, be too narrow?


----------



## The red spirit (Aug 8, 2021)

Have been exploring Far Cry 2 for the first time. I remember people didn't like the game, but it seems like it may be a lot of fun. It's still surprisingly demanding on older hardware, I ran it on Athlon 760K, 4GB single stick (one RAM slot died and I don't want to get board from scalperbay), GTX 650 Ti and I was surprised that it pushes GPU and CPU to their limits. GTX 650 Ti can't handle max graphics at 60 fps, particularly city is demanding. CPU on all 4 cores is heavily if amBX is on. I don't know what it really is, so I disabled it and Far Cry 2 now doesn't make Athlon 760K bottleneck 650 Ti. Another interesting thing is that with any texture setting it uses almost all GTX 650 Ti vRAM and on highest settings, GTX 650 Ti is going out of vRAM. That's pretty crazy, knowing that back in 2008, many cards were still 256MB, 512MB and only 8800 Ultra had 768 MB. So it would be stuttery on any hardware back then. And before stuttery, it wouldn't run well, unless on lowest preset. In terms of CPU power, I don't think that people had a good time on Core 2 Duos and Core 2 Quad was pretty much a requirement for proper experience. Perhaps Ageia PhysX accelerator was needed too. That's pretty crazy and is more demanding that even Crysis. 

Anyway, all this hardware was needed for high-very high settings. Forget ultra high, that wouldn't be doable until several years later. And the final result? Well, the game looks pretty nice today. Unlike Crysis, it doesn't feel like tech demo with loads of new experimental tech forced into it, whether game needed it or not. FC2 feels more natural in that aspect. Still, some things didn't age well and that's bloom. Not that it looks bad, but it's everywhere. There's so much of it, it's not yet annoying, but close to that. FC2 doesn't even need it, as all objects have already pre-bloomed textures (or shaders). It doesn't feel very realistic in a game. I would have prefered lots of shadows and sunshafts, but I guess it was 2008 and that was bit too much for hardware of that era (not that it would run well on 8800 Ultra anyway). But other than that game looks great and has aged very well, it just that savannas and deserts feels a bit empty and game map is quite small. Also game graphics settings barely do anything. I turned down trees to medium and I can't see what changed. Basically the same with nearly every other setting in it. Maybe it was because of me going down from ultra to very high or high, so the game is still supposed to look great, but I would have preferred to see some actually noticeable changes and something that makes a clearly big impact on fps.

And that I think about it, there are so many great games made in past and so much to explore still from that era. It's already 2021 and those games are getting more and more obscure, but it just shows the vastness of PC platform. It's great to know that there is a huge variety of games from any era, particularly now, when some people might be stuck with some lower end GPU or integrated graphics (although FC 2 is still quite demanding, so I don't know if fps will be acceptable at 1080p). It shows that no matter what hardware you have, you most likely can find something fun or interesting to play on it. There's no need for RTX 3939 with bazillion jingajertz to enjoy gaming, whatever you have is likely already decent enough to try thousands of titles and if you look long enough, you can find something that runs well and is interesting.


----------



## Audioave10 (Aug 8, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> Have been exploring Far Cry 2 for the first time. I remember people didn't like the game, but it seems like it may be a lot of fun. It's still surprisingly demanding on older hardware, I ran it on Athlon 760K, 4GB single stick (one RAM slot died and I don't want to get board from scalperbay), GTX 650 Ti and I was surprised that it pushes GPU and CPU to their limits. GTX 650 Ti can't handle max graphics at 60 fps, particularly city is demanding. CPU on all 4 cores is heavily if amBX is on. I don't know what it really is, so I disabled it and Far Cry 2 now doesn't make Athlon 760K bottleneck 650 Ti. Another interesting thing is that with any texture setting it uses almost all GTX 650 Ti vRAM and on highest settings, GTX 650 Ti is going out of vRAM. That's pretty crazy, knowing that back in 2008, many cards were still 256MB, 512MB and only 8800 Ultra had 768 MB. So it would be stuttery on any hardware back then. And before stuttery, it wouldn't run well, unless on lowest preset. In terms of CPU power, I don't think that people had a good time on Core 2 Duos and Core 2 Quad was pretty much a requirement for proper experience. Perhaps Ageia PhysX accelerator was needed too. That's pretty crazy and is more demanding that even Crysis.
> 
> Anyway, all this hardware was needed for high-very high settings. Forget ultra high, that wouldn't be doable until several years later. And the final result? Well, the game looks pretty nice today. Unlike Crysis, it doesn't feel like tech demo with loads of new experimental tech forced into it, whether game needed it or not. FC2 feels more natural in that aspect. Still, some things didn't age well and that's bloom. Not that it looks bad, but it's everywhere. There's so much of it, it's not yet annoying, but close to that. FC2 doesn't even need it, as all objects have already pre-bloomed textures (or shaders). It doesn't feel very realistic in a game. I would have prefered lots of shadows and sunshafts, but I guess it was 2008 and that was bit too much for hardware of that era (not that it would run well on 8800 Ultra anyway). But other than that game looks great and has aged very well, it just that savannas and deserts feels a bit empty and game map is quite small. Also game graphics settings barely do anything. I turned down trees to medium and I can't see what changed. Basically the same with nearly every other setting in it. Maybe it was because of me going down from ultra to very high or high, so the game is still supposed to look great, but I would have preferred to see some actually noticeable changes and something that makes a clearly big impact on fps.
> 
> And that I think about it, there are so many great games made in past and so much to explore still from that era. It's already 2021 and those games are getting more and more obscure, but it just shows the vastness of PC platform. It's great to know that there is a huge variety of games from any era, particularly now, when some people might be stuck with some lower end GPU or integrated graphics (although FC 2 is still quite demanding, so I don't know if fps will be acceptable at 1080p). It shows that no matter what hardware you have, you most likely can find something fun or interesting to play on it. There's no need for RTX 3939 with bazillion jingajertz to enjoy gaming, whatever you have is likely already decent enough to try thousands of titles and if you look long enough, you can find something that runs well and is interesting.


The only thing I didn't like about Far Cry 2 was you get Malaria and then have to deal with it at inconvenient times. Otherwise, good game. I'm replaying F.E.A.R. now and its a lot of fun. I have probably 80 to 100 older games easy to play as they don't need the Internet. Nobody can make them unplayable because of some license cancel date or lack of support shutting my game down, or Securom breaking it completely.


----------



## The red spirit (Aug 8, 2021)

Audioave10 said:


> The only thing I didn't like about Far Cry 2 was you get Malaria and then have to deal with it at inconvenient times. Otherwise, good game. I'm replaying F.E.A.R. now and its a lot of fun. I have probably 80 to 100 older games easy to play as they don't need the Internet. Nobody can make them unplayable because of some license cancel date or lack of support shutting my game down, or Securom breaking it completely.


FC2 is on GOG, same with FEAR. GOG also has many new games. Persoanlly, it doesn't sit well with me that some other entity other than me can change the game or remove it. If I pay for it, then I want it to remain what it is (not always, I'm fine with improvements or with rolling releases like on Genshin) and I want it remain mine forever.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 8, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> Have been exploring Far Cry 2 for the first time. I remember people didn't like the game, but it seems like it may be a lot of fun.


It is a very fun game. It's my favorite of the series, narrowly edging out the first one. Even the malaria gimick didn't bother me. The one thing that gets old quick is the immediately respawning enemies. They never end! Eliminate a checkpoint, drive literally around the corner, come back and there they are. Still it's been good for three playthroughs.


----------



## 64K (Aug 9, 2021)

rtwjunkie said:


> The one thing that gets old quick is the immediately respawning enemies. They never end! Eliminate a checkpoint, drive literally around the corner, come back and there they are.



That's what I didn't like about the game. They fixed the issue in Far Cry 3 iirc. Soldiers moved in to take over the camps after you cleared the enemy out.



The red spirit said:


> FC2 is on GOG, same with FEAR. GOG also has many new games. Persoanlly, it doesn't sit well with me that some other entity other than me can change the game or remove it. If I pay for it, then I want it to remain what it is (not always, I'm fine with improvements or with rolling releases like on Genshin) and I want it remain mine forever.



FEAR is one of the best FPS imo.


----------



## robot zombie (Aug 9, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Specially when you end up starting the second fight with it, with no chance to make bombs, etc first


What got me the first time was the way the final fight ends. I dragged it out and died in a battle of attrition I could never have won, even having 4 mazeltovs, couple grenades, semi-auto valve with generous 7.62 supply, two 6-round drums of exploding bolts +1, 30 odd shotgun shells. I might've used the AK with the drum. Can't remember. Listen... I'm really thorough with these kinds of games from the jump. Game beat me. I died alternating between keeping him on fire and dodging while negotiating offensive runs with the weapons. Caught on my own fire after one too many paw swipes. They get you, one way or another with that fight.

Supplies are really vital in this game, it's unforgiving of not being tactical with gear, or being too picky with weapons. I get attached to using the bastard, it's WICKED once you understand the patterns it has - like a rapid 1-2 punch. But it still nukes ammo that is relatively uncommon and that you can't store as much of. The revolver in a carbine configuration is pretty unwieldy but is versatile with some skill and can become the ultimate ammo saver - dealing with just about any enemy effectively, if not slowly and methodically. Kalash is always good, the ammo is plentiful with low material cost. Can be very economical, or you can trade a chunk of ammo for guaranteed survival when SHTF. I learned to love the Valve as a human-slayer. Save all of your other ammo for beasts and safely control crowded places from afar. The constant sway makes it tricky but a solid plant just wrecks their days. If it's not an immediate killshot, it takes them completely out of combat to go off and die. When you're finding the rounds for it, use it. Ashot is another obvious weapon. Many enemies use it, so ammo is plentiful. The double barrel with the metal grip gets you out of jail every time. It is the gun for monsters.

It pays to manage all of this throughout the run of the game. It takes some stuff from you after each level change, but what you have left still comes from what you left with. I try to never make health packs, take the time to be so tight on everything that I just don't get hit like that - I choose when to allow it and eat one. If something unexpected happens, I guess I finish the last half of the level on the edge of dying. It's entirely doable. I may only have one pack on hand for if I just know I'm not coming out unscathed, like heat of the moment. Same with mask filters. I avoid making those. Always take the ammo vest, carrying double ammo is just superior from a materials standpoint. You'll be crafting a lot of it without that. And when you cap out, any ammo you find is broken down - materials get wasted when this happens, you don't get the same amount it coasts to make the ammo, but something more like half. So when you do craft that ammo, you burn double materials versus if you just had room to take it along. This of course hinges on really stretching health packs and air. Can be done if you are patient with exploring and traversing - use your stealth stuff. The tihkar ammo is dirt cheap and stretches far when used to pick off enemies from stealth. You can tackle groups this way, or just lead-in by taking a couple before being seen. The latter may save you more ammo than you expect. If things get dicey with too many enemies, ammo dwindles QUICKLY and you have nothing to show for it.

It's all about stretching things. Do the best job you can with what you can get to. Hold onto everything you don't need to lose yet. Prioritize what things you choose to dip into first. That's the name of the whole game. I usually only invest in specialized high-firepower stuff when I think it can save me ammo. I never make molotovs, you find a good bit of them exploring. Enough for an unmanageable humanimal mob and those armored MG enemies. Once I'm down to 2, I get extremely picky about using them until I find more. Grenades also work for crowds or picking an enemy out of cover when you're in a bad position. That is pretty rare. Sometimes I just break them down. I will make a lot of the incendiary tikhar right away - it works wonders on spiders and the flying demons. That is something that keeps me from using a health pack or expending a lot of ammo. Same with crossbow bolts of both kinds. They're very lethal and those exploding bolts do massive damage to armored enemies.

It can be tough to plan - every area is kind of different with stuff you will need, but they all give you passages to figure that out. You just gotta sense when it's going to tighten down on you and go for what gives you the most confidence. If you hold onto enough, you can break down enough to swap your loadout to what you need. But yeah, this game will not catch you slipping with that. Especially towards the end!

I'm doing an NG+ run now. The enhanced edition is just great. I'm going in with badass weapons/equipment in even badder weather, with stronger enemies.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 9, 2021)

robot zombie said:


> even having 4 mazeltovs


Wait, did you just say mazeltovs? Intentional?


----------



## spanjaman (Aug 9, 2021)

Nice to read about what all of you are playing!
I finished Jedi Fallen Order a couple days back, then I finished FC5 and Mortal Shell.
I just finished Alan Wake for the first time after almost 8 years. Great stuff.
Love the story!
I play a bit of Verdun, started FC4 again and I just downloaded A plague tale innocence to continue my run
with great story driven games.
After I finish it, I'm gonna return to The Witcher 3 and complete everything for the third time 
Also have eye on Batman series and Rage 2 after I finish TW3.
Summer is long and I got a fully stocked Epic game and Ubisoft library


----------



## The red spirit (Aug 9, 2021)

64K said:


> FEAR is one of the best FPS imo.


I disagree. It aged quite poorly. And the main element of fps, that is controls and gameplay, feels clunky. Oh and I remember being lost on maps several times. Yeah, I know I'm particularly stupid and get lost easy in games, but imo FEAR was quite poor at indicating where to go. Other than that it's an okay game, but gameplay wise it really feels aged poorly. I would say that even og CoD was a lot nicer fps. And there were many great fps games from back then. UT 2004, CoD, CoD 2, HL2 and its derivatives like CS Source, Far Cry, Doom 3, Painkiller, Serious Sam series, Quake 4, Stalker... So many great fps titles in short time. FEAR wasn't great and was mostly memorable because it was "them shaders" aka tech demo for 8800 Ultra. Pretty good for tech demo, but quite poor for actual game that you would want to play. I didn't enjoy it, maybe because there were some games that were mastering rip and tear fast paced fps mechanics (UT2k4, Painkiller), others just felt like nothing else and were fresh (CoD series, Far Cry, Stalker). I have no idea why people like Halo, but perhaps same audience actually enjoyed FEAR. To each their own, but to me FEAR wasn't a great fps. So far my favorite is UT 2004, I haven't seen any other game like it. It's really fun to have DM with instagib, berserk and no adrenaline modifiers, with 32 masterful bots too. It was properly challenging and fun in career mode, but last missions were quite brutal in terms of difficulty. After many tries they are beatable, but still are tough as hell, particularly the last one where you have to beat Malcolm. And soundtrack in UT 2004 is simply epic. Rankin, Corrugation, Hyperblast Redux, Level 15... oh. To me UT 2004 isn't game of the year, but probably a game of decade too. It was the game that defined PC gaming to me and probably the one that hooked me into PC gaming. UT99 was quite good, but it just doesn't feel as complete as UT 2004. UT3 was just rebranded Gears, yet another, lame fatso game. What a screw up. There was also alpha or beta of UT4. It could have been quite fun, but ultimately Epic abandoned to focus on their cash cow (Fortnite).


----------



## robot zombie (Aug 9, 2021)

rtwjunkie said:


> Wait, did you just say mazeltovs? Intentional?


Yeah... it's like part of a greeting, you know? Could also be a way of wishing luck upon someone. It makes sense to shout "Good luck!" at someone who is on the receiving end of an actively-burning, improvised flying incendiary dispersal device. Chances are you are meeting suddenly, for the first time no less. But this does not mean we cannot be polite!


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 9, 2021)

I never managed to finish FC2 after several attempts and I much preferred the first one and FC3 just wouldn't let me go.
Today I've been on Hitman 3 all day and am delighted to find air vents. Great game with so many different ways to tackle each mission and dumping bodies into cupboards and rubbish bins never gets tired.
 

I'm never sure why we need to be informed of this since I don't care either way:


----------



## The red spirit (Aug 9, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I never managed to finish FC2 after several attempts and I much preferred the first one and FC3 just wouldn't let me go.


I wonder how hard could it be. So far there aren't any trigens and mutated monkeys that could kill you near instantly if you walk to wrong places.


----------



## 64K (Aug 9, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> I disagree. It aged quite poorly. And the main element of fps, that is controls and gameplay, feels clunky. Oh and I remember being lost on maps several times. Yeah, I know I'm particularly stupid and get lost easy in games, but imo FEAR was quite poor at indicating where to go. Other than that it's an okay game, but gameplay wise it really feels aged poorly. I would say that even og CoD was a lot nicer fps. And there were many great fps games from back then. UT 2004, CoD, CoD 2, HL2 and its derivatives like CS Source, Far Cry, Doom 3, Painkiller, Serious Sam series, Quake 4, Stalker... So many great fps titles in short time. FEAR wasn't great and was mostly memorable because it was "them shaders" aka tech demo for 8800 Ultra. Pretty good for tech demo, but quite poor for actual game that you would want to play. I didn't enjoy it, maybe because there were some games that were mastering rip and tear fast paced fps mechanics (UT2k4, Painkiller), others just felt like nothing else and were fresh (CoD series, Far Cry, Stalker). I have no idea why people like Halo, but perhaps same audience actually enjoyed FEAR. To each their own, but to me FEAR wasn't a great fps. So far my favorite is UT 2004, I haven't seen any other game like it. It's really fun to have DM with instagib, berserk and no adrenaline modifiers, with 32 masterful bots too. It was properly challenging and fun in career mode, but last missions were quite brutal in terms of difficulty. After many tries they are beatable, but still are tough as hell, particularly the last one where you have to beat Malcolm. And soundtrack in UT 2004 is simply epic. Rankin, Corrugation, Hyperblast Redux, Level 15... oh. To me UT 2004 isn't game of the year, but probably a game of decade too. It was the game that defined PC gaming to me and probably the one that hooked me into PC gaming. UT99 was quite good, but it just doesn't feel as complete as UT 2004. UT3 was just rebranded Gears, yet another, lame fatso game. What a screw up. There was also alpha or beta of UT4. It could have been quite fun, but ultimately Epic abandoned to focus on their cash cow (Fortnite).



I don't think I've ever come across a gamer with such a low opinion of FEAR before. To me the AI is very important in a FPS. The weapons were quite enjoyable especially the G2A2. One of my favorite Assault Rifles of all times. The jump scares when Alma would make an appearance was fun.

We're all different so I respect your opinion.

​


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Aug 9, 2021)

Soup` said:


> Been playing Mirrors Edge Catalyst lately and it's a ton a fun. The story and combat is a joke but the free-running and the visuals are spectacular.
> View attachment 211216
> View attachment 211217
> View attachment 211218
> ...


I personnally was disappointed in catalyst after ME it just was not on the same level imho 
it missed the best bits of mirrors edge


----------



## Calmmo (Aug 9, 2021)

Yeah didnt like catalyst much as well, didnt manage to play for more than maybe a couple of hours, the open world felt.. wrong for Mirror's Edge

As for me ive been playing POEII Deadfire and i can now definetely say there's something about this franchise that puts me off. It's the lore and writting overall 
It's.. too loquacious, so much of the text is there to serve nothing but some writters whimsy, not the characters nor the plot. I will say it's not quite as bad as the first game however. As if occasionally someone actually read back some of the script and had the writters reign it in a bit as there is less world/lore exposition this time around. Hopefully under MS they'll be able to afford an editor for future titles.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 9, 2021)

I finished FC1 ages ago, it's bloody hard near the end, the little trigens are a twat, never mind the rest. I did indeed finish FC 2, which is about 40 hours, as well, and FC3, 72 hours, not quite done with FC 4 yet, but have finished FC 5 too. I have them all on my steam list.


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 9, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I'm never sure why we need to be informed of this since I don't care either way:
> View attachment 211760


Maybe at some point they will start adding "This game was designed and developed without any mandatory crunch and unpaid overtime".

Played Squad this weekend. It wasn't as frustrating as last time, actually managed to hop into servers with good teamwork between players. Had one round where together with a teammate we defended a single point for 20 minutes or so. At the end of the round my squad had 5k points , 2.5k was from me defending the point as medic. And that's with squad leader being afk for the last 40 minutes of the round. We won with 30 tickets (lives) of difference between the teams. Combat is still "where, wtf?!" 70% of the time I got shot. It's like you turn a corner and dude has his sights on you the same second you show on screen, and he's 200m away just finished firing at the guy across the road.
I was browsing mods for it yesterday but the one that looks interesting goes all in on "operator" bs, with every class basically being an SF class. The cool thing is that it actually seems to have a day and night cycle but they should really try to limit the number of active SF roles so that not everyone is spec'd out operator running around the map with suppressor. It also has attack heli's that are flown by players and larger transport choppers.

I also checked the progress on Ground Branch, which is the actual spiritual successor to original Rainbow Six series (unlike Siege). It looks good but it's still in pre-alpha stage with a fairly low player base.


----------



## p-o-db-o-q (Aug 9, 2021)

Darkest Hour: A Hearts of Iron Game


----------



## boomheadshot8 (Aug 9, 2021)

I just started the closed beta of AOE4 , it's under NDA so no pictures allowed


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 9, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Maybe at some point they will start adding "This game was designed and developed without any mandatory crunch and unpaid overtime".
> 
> Played Squad this weekend. It wasn't as frustrating as last time, actually managed to hop into servers with good teamwork between players. Had one round where together with a teammate we defended a single point for 20 minutes or so. At the end of the round my squad had 5k points , 2.5k was from me defending the point as medic. And that's with squad leader being afk for the last 40 minutes of the round. We won with 30 tickets (lives) of difference between the teams. Combat is still "where, wtf?!" 70% of the time I got shot. It's like you turn a corner and dude has his sights on you the same second you show on screen, and he's 200m away just finished firing at the guy across the road.
> I was browsing mods for it yesterday but the one that looks interesting goes all in on "operator" bs, with every class basically being an SF class. The cool thing is that it actually seems to have a day and night cycle but they should really try to limit the number of active SF roles so that not everyone is spec'd out operator running around the map with suppressor. It also has attack heli's that are flown by players and larger transport choppers.
> ...



I bought squad, played it a few times, but a bit too elitist for me, shame as i really like the look and feel of it.


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 9, 2021)

RealKGB said:


> Nah, the FBI will take care of them. For .nds files I have to use forwarding services, because the FBI doesn't read .nds files natively. The CIA has to process them so that the FBI can file the tickets.
> 
> In case that all went over your head, here's an explanation:
> .cia = an installable 3DS title
> ...



Back in those days even the FSB was relevant, even if the KGB preceded it. Wait now it gets confusing.


----------



## Khonjel (Aug 9, 2021)

Playing Prey (2017). Again. I say again cause I originally started it on late 2020. But this and that happened I pooped my pants and uninstalled it somewhere in the beginning first chapter somewhere. After finishing Half Life _thukku _I mean Black Mesa I finally grew some balls also wore some diapers to tackle the game. Constantly on my mind for few weeks now.

I wanted to show some good screenshots but I only took pictures of mundane it looks like. Emails and notes of minor importance. But I do have some gems.

Recycle bomb a grate to get access the space underneath or spend skills to life heavy item? Recycle bomb it is. On that note, let's not waste the bomb to ONLY recycle the metal grate.



 



I love the freedom immersive games like this give you. Get access to 2nd floor from the next room stairs or waste 10 minutes trying to climb up from this room. Ignore that the G.L.O.O shots look like family jewels.


 

 



Apparently this guy really liked his bananas. As a fellow banana connoisseur, I approve.




Welp! Looks like this Will Mitchell (and his tracking bracelet) got mixed up in some strange place.


----------



## The red spirit (Aug 9, 2021)

Some Red Faction: Guerilla. GeoMod is super addicting. With those physic sand destruction, it's fun to play and piss off EDFs. Too bad that's another title from last millennia with very high system requirements (that is for 2009, back then there wasn't a CPU which could deliver 60 fps in it due to very advanced physics engine). Athlon 760K doesn't handle it too well. FPS is unstable and can go from 90 to 40 and sometimes even below 30. At least it has a legitimate reason to be so demanding (unlike many games today). I really don't mind performance issues, it's still really fun.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Aug 10, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> Some Red Faction: Guerilla. GeoMod is super addicting. With those physic sand destruction, it's fun to play and piss off EDFs. Too bad that's another title from last millennia with very high system requirements (that is for 2009, back then there wasn't a CPU which could deliver 60 fps in it due to very advanced physics engine). Athlon 760K doesn't handle it too well. FPS is unstable and can go from 90 to 40 and sometimes even below 30. At least it has a legitimate reason to be so demanding (unlike many games today). I really don't mind performance issues, it's still really fun.


remaster? or the orignal


----------



## The red spirit (Aug 10, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> remaster? or the orignal


Original


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Aug 10, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> Original


Out of curisoity why not the remaster
Its free with the orignal and has very little performance hit


----------



## Audioave10 (Aug 10, 2021)

I'm playing Borderlands GOTY & Borderlands GOTY Enhanced as a comparison back to back.


----------



## The red spirit (Aug 10, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> Out of curisoity why not the remaster
> Its free with the orignal and has very little performance hit


I had it on my computer and I don't think that Athlon 760K and GTX 650 Ti could run it well.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Aug 10, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> I had it on my computer and I don't think that Athlon 760K and GTX 650 Ti could run it well.


Intresting 
My intel hd 5000
where i orignally played the game ran the remaster the same as the orignal game


----------



## The red spirit (Aug 10, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> Intresting
> My intel hd 5000
> where i orignally played the game ran the remaster the same as the orignal game


It's the CPU that suffers during destruction.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Aug 10, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> It's the CPU that suffers during destruction.


an hd 5000 attached to a ultra low volatge i5 4th gen 2c 4t is probs slower then that desktop cpu


----------



## The red spirit (Aug 10, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> an hd 5000 attached to a ultra low volatge i5 4th gen 2c 4t is probs slower then that desktop cpu


They might be about equal. This Athlon 760K is FM2 chip and doesn't have L3 cache. It's Piledriver architecture based, so it's basically FX 4300 without L3 cache. It is a FX chip at heart, so it has 4 ALUs and 2 FPUs, sometimes making it perform closer to dual core, than true quad core. In benchmarks it performs similar to Core 2 Quad. Haswell had an overwhelming IPC advantage over FX and FX derivatives, I'm pretty sure that even 2GHz Haswell would be as fast as 4GHz Piledriver. Oh and I use it with single channel memory, so that gimps Athlon further.


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 10, 2021)

Agent 47 has made his way to Mendoza, Argentina, but I wouldn't say he was a ladies' man.


----------



## AleXXX666 (Aug 10, 2021)

tired of gta, replaying hitman 3 again...


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 10, 2021)

Anyone noticed that there's no water in the lake in Mendoza, Argentina? I know global warming is a problem, but really? The fish are swimming in thin air 
Anyway, I've put in a bug report.


----------



## Sithaer (Aug 10, 2021)

Its re playing/visit time again, this time Hellblade my personal game of the year when it was relased in 2017.


My system at the time kinda struggled with it but I still finished it anyway since I really liked it.
Gotta say it still looks pretty good and its good to see a default 21:9 support as always.

I'm usually not a big fan of puzzle games but this has the right balance imo and the combat is oddly satisfying for me + I love mythology based games.

I hope the second game will be at least as good as the first.


----------



## lmille16 (Aug 10, 2021)

Been playing some Left 4 Dead 2 in anticipation of the Back 4 Blood Beta on Thursday. I missed the early access, didn't even know I had it since I played the Alpha.


----------



## mama (Aug 10, 2021)

A Plague Tale Innocence is a beautiful game in 4K.  Playing it for the first time because it was free on Epic.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 11, 2021)

Spent a few hours doing the River Raids add-on in AC: Valhalla and now am playing its DLC Wrath of the Druids. More Monastery raiding!


----------



## Cheese_On_tsaot (Aug 12, 2021)

I attempted before the allotted time...


----------



## Remeca (Aug 12, 2021)

Cheese_On_tsaot said:


> I attempted before the allotted time...
> 
> View attachment 212224


Back to BF4.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Aug 12, 2021)

Been playing RDR2 and Death Stranding recently. Threw in some Rimworld as well. All great games


----------



## robot zombie (Aug 12, 2021)

mama said:


> A Plague Tale Innocence is a beautiful game in 4K.  Playing it for the first time because it was free on Epic.


Oh, I'm sure that looks nice.

Impressive coming from that studio. Asobo mostly known for lighthearted franchise spin-off games. Several Pixar games. That kind of stuff. Usually on the basic side, stock material provided. Taking the jobs that keep them in the game basically. But the smaller french studio was taking what they learned from working on those games to hone the mechanics for Plague Tale. It really is totally unique, grassroots stuff. Quite a long time in development, really. Fermenting like a fine wine into this grand, but distilled one-of-a-kind experience. They grew in somewhat different soil. And it shows as they bring all of the craftsmanship together into serious titles. 

I can safely say I will look forward to later titles from them. They could really carve out a great niche that few have much to complain about. They brought out a lot that can be refined and built upon. I see that they know how to use what they have... I like to use them as a good example of good pacing and scale in a game. It doesn't have the length and scale that people associate with a AAA game, but the experience is just as good. Because they aren't afraid to scale down. So many are so against that, it blows my mind. This is a small game, fair. But the point is that there's a clear focus on not over OR under using stuff. THAT is such an overlooked thing by devs these days. It's like nobody cares to scout out the distances before they start. Or they do, and then it changes 100(+1) times. They don't make things to fit. They expand the container as they go. But then things don't interlock. And they don't always have to, but that's a blessing and a curse. You lose things that a game like this just has on lock... this cohesiveness that I usually only get with older, simpler games. But this has things those don't have, either. A depth in the artistry... the intertwining of storytelling with gameplay and the surrounding aspects of the medium. Some have a taste for it, some don't. Studios, I mean. Players always notice.  

I don't know how to put it other than to say that there is wisdom in how that game is put together. I think it's a big deal. Financial and public success are not the main factors for me. It's what was shown. It's what they were able to produce for people to appreciate. If we want to pretend there is a 'culture' around gaming... a zeitgeist, then games like this are important to that. And damned worth playing. It's a great game! It's one of those millipedes moving mountains slowly. Though I think Asobo can be much more.

It got some buzz for being a uniquely captivating experience. If anything, it is just cleaner for being so refined to essentials. Easier to get into. They understand some fundamental things about game design that make me think they can do good things. They can do more. And I think they probably want to. When you know where they come from, you realize how ambitious this really is for them. And it seems like it did well! I like to see people succeed like that, when they're doing it for the art. They're adding to the conversation were having across this medium and it's feeding their families. And we get interesting games. That's great. 

I see why it's popping up for free. Apparently another game is coming next year. Good for them. Like I said, hope to see more growth from them. Always encourage people to at least check it out. It's not for everybody. But it's worth seeing. You may at least see the potential in it. These people definitely know how to make a gripping story game. I put that faith on them 100%. That game may have generally only seen cult success... I feel like the heads when it comes to story games just know it can't be skipped. But that's the thing. The engine isn't anything crazy... it was the honing and attention to detail with the visuals. All of the colors and composition of the architecture was on point. The amount of skill and potential in it is something to look towards. They've proven themselves in my eyes.


----------



## Cheese_On_tsaot (Aug 12, 2021)

I enjoyed A Plagues Tale too, played on R9 280x.


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 12, 2021)

Returning to different locations in Hitman 3, the challenges get even more difficult. Trying to hide a body when you're surrounded by goons is easier said than done


----------



## Sithaer (Aug 12, 2021)

mama said:


> A Plague Tale Innocence is a beautiful game in 4K.  Playing it for the first time because it was free on Epic.



That game is well worth playing, especially for free. 
Already played it once but I'm sure I will do another playthrough one day just like with Hellblade currently.


----------



## Rushdude (Aug 12, 2021)

I've been split between playing through S.T.A.L.K.E.R:Shadow of Chernobyl and dusting off the Wii version of LEGO Star Wars:The Complete Saga. While I haven't been paying much attention to the in-game lore, I kinda like STALKER's gameplay and atmosphere. The RPG elements plus first-person shooting remind me of Deus Ex (another great game, even if the shooting is not perfect) 

Also play on a Minecraft SMP server every week when I need something less action-y.


----------



## Kursah (Aug 12, 2021)

I haven't reinstalled any of the old Stalker games but after seeing the announcement for Stalker 2 I was inspired to. I played a ton of SoC many years ago...last I played I think was 2013 lol. 

I have been playing a bit of Stellar Warfare, just released EA on Steam and its surprisingly good. RTS space warfare game that has some inspiration from Homeworld. 

Also been playing a lot of AI War 2, which is an RTS/4X/GS hybrid that is damn fun the more I play. It has a steeper initial learning curve, but once it hooks you, next thing you know its 2-3 hours later. The strategic design and decision making is quite fun and rewarding. The AI is a great challenge. The game is truly asymmetrical in design and creates great engagement and challenges.

My son is working me pretty hard to pick up and finish my Titanfall 2 campaign playthru, so I'll probably get back into that this weekend. He's so much better at FPS games than I am now, its almost embarrassing!!!


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 12, 2021)

bubbleawsome said:


> Been playing RDR2 and Death Stranding recently. Threw in some Rimworld as well. All great games



I really want Rimworld, but it only ever goes on 10% sales... still waiting for it be like 15 bucks before i grab it. I'm just not sure I will love it, all my friends do though. eh



Kursah said:


> My son is working me pretty hard to pick up and finish my Titanfall 2 campaign playthru, so I'll probably get back into that this weekend. He's so much better at FPS games than I am now, its almost embarrassing!!!



titanfall 2 campaign was my personal goty whenever that game came out. what a fun ride that game was. man it was good. 

they should make a titanfall 3 game, single player only, 200 hour epic grand adventure open world. new storylines, etc. man i'd play that. not a huge fan of the multi, but i did play it some and it was better than most multi's, again though, subtle hackers no matter what game it is... so... why waste your time with any multi game imo.


----------



## lmille16 (Aug 13, 2021)

Rushdude said:


> I've been split between playing through S.T.A.L.K.E.R:Shadow of Chernobyl



Loved Shadow. Tried to play Clear Sky and forgot that they got rid of the auto saves. Completely ruins the experience when you die multiple times in a area not expecting to need to save and then lose an hours worth of traveling. Sure, partly my fault, but still.

That said, I may have to look into the new Stalker coming out.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 13, 2021)

Trying open beta Back 4 Blood, if I can last more than 10 minutes without a CTD heheh


----------



## Drone (Aug 13, 2021)

Nice collage, now I really want to play something from that collection lol


----------



## SN2716057 (Aug 13, 2021)

Back to Toussaint as I still haven't finished all the side missions.


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 13, 2021)

Cate Archer of NOLF fame looking good on a Pentium 4/Geforce 3.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Aug 13, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I really want Rimworld, but it only ever goes on 10% sales... still waiting for it be like 15 bucks before i grab it. I'm just not sure I will love it, all my friends do though. eh


The absolute cheapest it's ever been is $30, not sure it'll go lower any time soon even on christmas sales since it's still getting constant updates. If you like colony management or storybuilding games at all it's probably one of the best out there fwiw.


----------



## Rahnak (Aug 13, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Cate Archer of NOLF fame looking good on a Pentium 4/Geforce 3.


Man, playing NOLF and NOLF2 are some of my best gaming memories. I absolutely loved those games. It'd be amazing if someone brought it back.

Taking a little break from FF X-2 and playing The House of Da Vinci, a game I've been wanting to play ever since I saw someone playing it on a stream a couple years ago. Finally bought and it did not disappoint. I've got the sequel and The Room series on my watch list.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Aug 13, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Cate Archer of NOLF fame



Hmm...brings back memories.  Think I might just pick up a copy from ebay and give it another go myself.  It's been years since I thought about this title and I'm in the mood for a stroll down memory lane.

The last thing I did hear was this...

The Sad Story Behind A Dead PC Game That Can't Come Back

Nothing since.

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 13, 2021)

bubbleawsome said:


> The absolute cheapest it's ever been is $30, not sure it'll go lower any time soon even on christmas sales since it's still getting constant updates. If you like colony management or storybuilding games at all it's probably one of the best out there fwiw.


Gotta plus one to that, especially with the newest update. Some excellent mods, and tons of fun!


----------



## xu^ (Aug 14, 2021)

I play of a lot of Quake II online, yeah i know its ancient and while playing my cpu + gpu barely register they are doing anything, but its fun 
looks reasonable i suppose in 1080p @ 144fps, compared to the old days of playing it at 1024x768 @ 65fps.

Slightly newer stuff i play is:

F1 2020
Halo Master Chief Collection
Wreckfest
AOE 2 DE

a few others, dunno why i upgraded pc tbh


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 14, 2021)

Liquid Cool said:


> Hmm...brings back memories.  Think I might just pick up a copy from ebay and give it another go myself.  It's been years since I thought about this title and I'm in the mood for a stroll down memory lane.
> 
> The last thing I did hear was this...
> 
> ...



I have a good link for both PM me if interested. Sure it's not warez as no on seems to own the rights to them.



First one runs really well, widescreen too, 1080p
2 looks great too, shot her in the butt lol


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 14, 2021)

Rock Paper Shotgun ran several articles on NOLF 1&2 lamenting the legal abyss into which the games have fallen. Very well written and investigated.








						No One Lives Forever Rights Nowhere To Be Found
					

No One Lives Forever was basically the greatest. This is an incontrovertible truth of the universe. The unabashedly gro…




					www.rockpapershotgun.com
				











						You can get No One Lives Forever for free
					

Since nowhere will let you buy it, why not?




					www.rockpapershotgun.com


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 14, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Rock Paper Shotgun ran several articles on NOLF 1&2 lamenting the legal abyss into which the games have fallen. Very well written and investigated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grab them both, they still are well worth a play through


----------



## Rahnak (Aug 14, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Rock Paper Shotgun ran several articles on NOLF 1&2 lamenting the legal abyss into which the games have fallen. Very well written and investigated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many thanks!   I'm downloading them both.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Aug 14, 2021)

Splinterdog...

Thanks for the links to the Rock Paper Shotgun articles.  Appreciative.

,

Liquid Cool

P.S.  G.S, your privacy settings don't allow profile views or PM's.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 14, 2021)

Playing The Siege of Paris expansion for AC: Valhalla.


----------



## Cheese_On_tsaot (Aug 15, 2021)

Not playing, but watching...


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 15, 2021)

I guess I'll be starting the Steam version of Final Fantasy I



Cheese_On_tsaot said:


> Not playing, but watching...


Need to check that out, people have been making hella cool RE mods for a some time now!


----------



## Calmmo (Aug 15, 2021)

Demon's Souls Complete'd





On to the 3rd tomb raider. I've not heard a signle positive thing about it, so I'm curious. 





At least it looks nice.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 15, 2021)

Calmmo said:


> Demon's Souls Complete'd
> View attachment 212690
> 
> On to the 3rd tomb raider. I've not heard a signle positive thing about it, so I'm curious.
> ...


Shadow of the Tomb Raider isn't bad, it was more like a disappointment after RotTR as it was awesome.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 15, 2021)

Calmmo said:


> I've not heard a signle positive thing about it, so I'm curious


I have one.








						Shadow of the Tomb Raider - mini-review
					

Last Friday, September 14th, Square Enix released Shadow of the Tomb Raider, the 3rd of the rebooted series.  I hear it's the last, although I would certainly love to see this series go forward.  The game is set in Peru, with an hour long introduction in Cozumel, Mexico.  The story has Lara in...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 15, 2021)

Calmmo said:


> Demon's Souls Complete'd
> View attachment 212690
> 
> On to the 3rd tomb raider. I've not heard a signle positive thing about it, so I'm curious.
> ...


I wouldn't call SOTTR a disappointment exactly. It's one of the best looking games I've played, but then looks aren't everything as you know. I just felt it lacked grit and that tribe she got hooked up with was a little soppy for my tastes.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 15, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I wouldn't call SOTTR a disappointment exactly. It's one of the best looking games I've played, but then looks aren't everything as you know. I just felt it lacked grit and that tribe she got hooked up with was a little soppy for my tastes.


Yeah, weakest of the 3 reboots. Still, definitely worth a good playthru though, and a good game in its own right.


----------



## Khonjel (Aug 15, 2021)

Finished Prey (2017). HOLY FRIGGING SHIEEET!!! It's like Inception or some shit. I kinda now know why the guy who gifted me the game had 650+ hours on it.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 15, 2021)

Been playing FF I over 12 hours straight. Now it's possible to face the optional superboss, Warmech. They say that it's challenging, never tried before.

edit: Now just final boss, had to backtrack as two entries were missing from full bestiary. Going to get all the achievements on one playthrough.
edit: ARGH, still missing one normal enemy. I'll continue tomorrow..


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 15, 2021)

rtwjunkie said:


> Yeah, weakest of the 3 reboots. Still, definitely worth a good playthru though, and a good game in its own right.


And when they come to GOG, I will joyfully buy all three of them!


----------



## Sithaer (Aug 15, 2021)

Finished my second playthrough of Hellblade, went a bit faster than the first time since I still remembered some of the puzzles.
Had a lot of fun with like the first time I played it, really like this game so I can't wait for the second. _'Still got goosebumps from some of the fight scenes and the music'_



Now after this I'm gonna start playing Tell me why since it was free on Steam not long ago.
Another game from Dontnod so I think I will like it.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Aug 15, 2021)

I'm  back to Conan Exiles.


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 16, 2021)

This game (NOLF) still has one of the best dialogues in any game I've ever played and it's worth stopping behind a wall just to listen.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Aug 16, 2021)

My desktop is in pieces at the moment(prepping for upgrades), so I loaded NOLF2 on my tablet pc(HD 615).  Have had zero issues, runs flawless.  I'm only about a half hour in, but I'm having a great time with it.

I'm also still working on Chernobylite.  Might add a few screenshots when I get my pc back together.

,

Liquid Cool


----------



## vectoravtech (Aug 16, 2021)

Cube2 and UT2004, also looking for a good free game. I have jdownloader portable so dling shouldnt take too long.
from the (ut2004 invasion vault by shawn)


----------



## mama (Aug 16, 2021)

Thinking about getting 'Humankind' when it releases.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 16, 2021)

mama said:


> Thinking about getting 'Humankind' when it releases.



Me as well. I saw it for pre-order for $40 once. I sort of regret not nabbing it. But I have been burned on pre-orders to many times to ever risk it again. So yeah... waiting for reviews.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Aug 16, 2021)

I will never pre-order thanks to bad service from Electronic Arts. Early Access I'll do.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Aug 16, 2021)

vectoravtech said:


> Cube2 and UT2004, also looking for a good free game. I have jdownloader so dling shouldnt take too long.



I'd hate to even guess how many hours I played online in UT99/UT2K4(Esp. Onslaught Mode in 2K4)...it has to be in the 1000's.   Probably my favorite online playing experience of all time.  Followed closely by MOH: Spearhead, COD2, SOF 2: Double Helix, and Delta Force 1(the rest went downhill).

Ahh...those were the days....,

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 16, 2021)

My most favorite and best handling car at the moment:


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 16, 2021)

mama said:


> Thinking about getting 'Humankind' when it releases.



review is live.  71/100 is pretty low score for pcgamer. they usually give higher.

*








						Humankind review
					

A solid 4X that could use a bit more personality.




					www.pcgamer.com
				




I am glad I waited, not all that great from looks of it.*


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 16, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> review is live.  71/100 is pretty low score for pcgamer. they usually give higher.
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Just read that review. It had a vibe. I think he was being a bit overcritical. He seems like he was judging the game based on expectations set by other games like it instead of judging the game on it's own merits alone.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 16, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Just read that review. It had a vibe. I think he was being a bit overcritical. He seems like he was judging the game based expectations set by other games like it instead of judging the game on it's own merits alone.



Yeah, I read it too, and the opening of it actually made me WANT to play the game. I like the twist it has.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 16, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> Yeah, I read it too, and the opening of it actually made me WANT to play the game. I like the twist it has.


I say give it a try if you like what you see.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Aug 18, 2021)

Im redownloading some older games 
Project cars 1 after the simply terrible No 3
and Call of duty MW 4 cause good times shooty bang bang


----------



## mama (Aug 18, 2021)

Might try Endless Space instead.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 18, 2021)

magic the gathering arena. I'm addicted.  again.  

sigh.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Aug 18, 2021)

mama said:


> Might try Endless Space instead.


This game is free forever btw


----------



## mama (Aug 18, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> This game is free forever btw


huh?


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Aug 18, 2021)

mama said:


> huh?


You can get a steam key for free from devs website


----------



## mama (Aug 18, 2021)

oh, thanks.

I must be dumb but I don't see it on their site.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Aug 18, 2021)

mama said:


> oh, thanks.
> 
> I must be dumb but I don't see it on their site.


link


			https://www.games2gether.com/amplitude-studios/endless-space
		

Will show up here


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 18, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> magic the gathering arena. I'm addicted.  again.
> 
> sigh.


It's amazing how easily people fall into that one.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 18, 2021)

Completed all I can do with AC: Valhalla. Main story, side quests, exploration, Wrath of the Druids and Siege of Paris for a grand total of 336 hrs.

Now back to my State of Decay 2 addiction.


----------



## Cheese_On_tsaot (Aug 18, 2021)

Been playing through Outerworlds, good bit of fun.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 18, 2021)

Cheese_On_tsaot said:


> Been playing through Outerworlds, good bit of fun.
> 
> View attachment 213089View attachment 213091View attachment 213092View attachment 213090


There is a great deal of sarcasm and humor in there. Some of it is subtle, some of it dark, but funny all the same. Reminds me of a number of parts of Fallout New Vegas in that respect.


----------



## lmille16 (Aug 18, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> and Call of duty MW 4 cause good times shooty bang bang



I did something similar a few months ago. Started with the original Modern Warfare and played through Ghosts


----------



## SN2716057 (Aug 18, 2021)

Another fantastic driving experience in BeamNG.drive.




aka the ghost rider


----------



## Calmmo (Aug 19, 2021)

About to start this demo..


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 19, 2021)

fyi


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 19, 2021)

ne6togadno said:


> fyi


I’m sure I remember them confirming it several months ago. This trailer has more content though.


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 19, 2021)

rtwjunkie said:


> I’m sure I remember them confirming it several months ago. This trailer has more content though.


havent heard of it till now. saw the trailer on gog sale https://www.gog.com/game/elex_ii


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 20, 2021)

ne6togadno said:


> havent heard of it till now. saw the trailer on gog sale https://www.gog.com/game/elex_ii


The first one was very good IMO and the sequel seems like it's going to be on the same level or a bit better.


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 20, 2021)

Hiding out in s roadside diner until sunrise because I'm a pussy   


Days Gone.


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 20, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> The first one was very good IMO and the sequel seems like it's going to be on the same level or a bit better.


having played gothics 1-3 + risen couldnt justify 40euro for the game that follow same pattern as their previous games but i hope when 2 arrives we'll see some good deals for 1st elex


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 20, 2021)

ne6togadno said:


> having played gothics 1-3 + risen couldnt justify 40euro for the game that follow same pattern as their previous games


I never played those, not really my jam. So for me ELEX was a somewhat fresh experience.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Aug 20, 2021)

Returned to CS:GO and god damn i instantly remembered why i quit that game, its fun but the head shot AK47 players and one shot sniper campers make this game so annoying to play, after the third round of a match everyone has the AWP sniper and turns the game into a Sniper Elite multiplayer match, i think this is why Rainbow Six Siege exploded back in early 2016, because people figured it a MUCH fair, and TRULY tactical team shooter than camper strike, its a great alternative to that game.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 20, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> Returned to CS:GO and god damn i instantly remembered why i quit that game


 
I read this and felt your pain! But it also made me laugh! Thank You for that!


----------



## nguyen (Aug 20, 2021)

Naraka Bladepoint, a battle-royal game with sword fight and occasionally gun fight, and there are waifus too.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 20, 2021)

ne6togadno said:


> having played gothics 1-3 + risen couldnt justify 40euro for the game that follow same pattern as their previous games but i hope when 2 arrives we'll see some good deals for 1st elex


I’ve done Gothic 2, Risen 1and 2 and started 3, and Elex. They are all janky as hell, but not gamebreaking. For me, it the PB charm to have that jank!  Elex btw, was the best if the bunch for me and great fun.


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 20, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I never played those, not really my jam. So for me ELEX was a somewhat fresh experience.


gothics are very good games and for their time i'd say probably best rpgs you could find. excellent story, decision-consequence  quests and world influenced by player choices (some story driving events happen no matter what).
problem is that piranha follow same template for all of their games: 3 factions with initiation quests for every faction, you have to join one of the factions and then main story unfolds.
it is like this in all gothics and 1st risen (havent played risen 2&3) so for me is like do i really want to pay full or close to full prize for game which will be more or less reskin probably very good story but still reskin.


rtwjunkie said:


> I’ve done Gothic 2, Risen 1and 2 and started 3, and Elex. They are all janky as hell, but not game breaking. For me, it the PB charm to have that jank!  Elex btw, was the best if the bunch for me and great fun.


you should play at least 1st gothic. it is where the story begins and will give very good background for the story in gothic 2. i am not sure if i can recommend 3rd part thou.
in 3rd gothic they tried to expand the template and to make something different and bigger but problems with jowood lead to unfinished and unpolished game with unbalanced/bugged combat&AI that made the game almost unplayable so they went back to same old well known template in risen 1.
there is community patch for gothic 3 which fix the combat and makes the game playable so if you like the story from 1&2 you can see its end in 3. just make sure you get the community patch


----------



## Cheese_On_tsaot (Aug 20, 2021)

You could say we have a love/hate relationship.


----------



## Frick (Aug 20, 2021)

Cheese_On_tsaot said:


> View attachment 213421View attachment 213422
> 
> 
> 
> You could say we have a love/hate relationship.



Yeah, it's like a shallow Kotor. It's alright.


----------



## middydj (Aug 20, 2021)

Cheese_On_tsaot said:


> View attachment 213421View attachment 213422
> 
> 
> 
> You could say we have a love/hate relationship.


nice pics!


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 20, 2021)

OG Quake, never played it. Bought it on GMG and I am enjoying the remastered version by Nightdive Studios.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 20, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> GMG


?!? Did you mean GOG?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 20, 2021)

@lexluthermiester Green Man Gaming (GMG).


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 21, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> ?!? Did you mean GOG?


Nope, don't think they have remaster and at GMG it was 75% off.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Aug 21, 2021)

was having problems with PC1 so JUMPED to PC2
VROOM 



WOOPS


----------



## Calmmo (Aug 21, 2021)

Started the new ghost DLC/expac


----------



## SN2716057 (Aug 21, 2021)

A little bit of Satisfactory (I hate spiders),  a bit of Grounded (I still hate spiders), and lastly The Witcher 3 (guess what?!).
Still to check out is Medieval Dynasty (I hope it doesn't have spiders)





2 maps from Carmageddon in Wreckfest, unfortunately with zombies 
And not as fun as I hoped it would be.


----------



## Troubular (Aug 21, 2021)

Been playing *Days Gone* today. Hopped in Discord to stream and a couple friends joined to watch... and then 4 hours just vaporized. Love the game , very addicting !!!


----------



## EntropyZ (Aug 22, 2021)

Another very, very long hiatus from TPU. But I got some unexpected birthday wishes that I found while "lurking"!

I've closed the chapter on "Evangelion" as a series after waiting for an alternate ending that satisfies, a 15 year old long wait. Felt quite relieving to get through that yesterday. Anyhow...

Skyrim has been neglected for about a few years and got it set up and updated again. (No, not in celebration to the rip-off that is the 10th Anniversary Edtion with a bunch of CC mods merged together, which is really low effort from Beth, don't be like Beth. #rantover, this probably already has enough threads talking about it as it is.)

Been helping people with co-op on Code;Vein (additionally making artwork for it when I was bored, I also hosted a ReShade preset on Nexus that I made with ) from time to time in between playing Final Fantasy XIV (*YES, the award winning MMO that you can play up to Level 60 with it's first expansion completely free*, sorry had to get that meme out.) (I'm on Zodiark EU, and got through Eden Savage + Bahamut Ultimate), it was quite fun.

I'm now mostly enjoying Honkai Impact 3rd, I didn't like Genshin and probably can't even log into it anyway, no loss since I wasn't that interested in that game, even though people compare it to Zelda:BoTW in some aspects. Though the combat system in HI3rd and ability to still progress without paying (F2P) or even playing any stages (later on, after unlocking side-content), with many options and constant events hasn't gotten me away from the game yet, just something to do as a "daily ritual".

Lately I'm keeping tabs on re-playing all of Devil May Cry franchise and playing 5 for the first time, but keep holding off on pulling the trigger... Another thing is I'm maybe looking to play a good racing game again, maybe ACorsa with the project mod that lets you roam the streets of Japan. Maybe I'll be able to deliver tofu as well. Haha.

Nioh 2. Someone threw down a challenge to me (For how much I love souls-likes) to do a hard challenge for Code;Vein, even if I can do Level 1 runs solo without an AI partner and beat DLC bosses at +10 with a pipe. I would get Nioh 2 gifted to me if I can complete the challenge objectives set by the challenger, however I ultimately refused (I was enjoying other games at the time and gotten a bit rusty), even though I had no doubt I could have done it if I invested enough time into it.

And lastly started "Tales of Berseria" but haven't gotten far, just like with Deus Ex: MD, I closed the game once and never returned to it, I can't get the motivation to play them over other games I enjoy right now, sadly.

I haven't updated my computer since it still does what I want it to (even though that 5600X upgrade is extremely tempting for ST performance (but because there are no standardised tests for Skyrim, let alone for modded SE while still being able to run the game comfortably at 1440p Ultrawide, makes me wait until the upgrade is cheaper). It seems I have missed the point where I upgraded to the 34" AOC CU34G2 (Non-x SKU) which has been my immersion fixer that made me never use my Oculus Rift S since and didn't change the specs on my profile since I was away for a while. That and actually scoring a CM NR200P at MSRP when it launched.  (I absolutely love this case, I just wish the SFX PSU by Silverstone wasn't running its internal components so much at idle, so without airflow it heats up too much, I have to keep the back side-panel off. The temporary fix is running at Power Saving mode through Windows, anyway.) Yes, I am finally not running an ITX board in an ATX chassis and selling the Meshify TG case. The state of the market for the past 3-4 years in everything other than CPUs hasn't made me excited for anything to be honest.

That's it for me then. 

Maybe I won't turn into a puff of smoke again for almost a year. Here's hoping.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Aug 22, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> And when they come to GOG, I will joyfully buy all three of them!


say, if new games release that interest you, you won't buy them unless they release on gog ?

have you really skipped most of the great games recently because they are not on gog ?



Splinterdog said:


> This game (NOLF) still has one of the best dialogues in any game I've ever played and it's worth stopping behind a wall just to listen.
> View attachment 212779 View attachment 212780 View attachment 212781


Quentin Terrentino should really adobt this game to the big screen, very cool kill Bill vibes from this game.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 22, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> say, if new games release that interest you, you won't buy them unless they release on gog ?


As a general rule, yes, I will skip games that do not come to GOG.


Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> have you really skipped most of the great games recently because they are not on gog ?


Yes. I do not and will not tolerate DRM. For my very limited Steam library, I have either purchased games that run without online requirements and the need of the Steam client, or there is a DRM removal patch available for them. For example, FarCry3 Blood Dragon is not on GOG. Will buy it if it ever shows up. In the mean time, I bought the Steam version and have patched out the DRM nonsense.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Aug 22, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> patched


So it's cracked?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 22, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> So it's cracked?


Pretty much. The reason I generally use the term "patched" as opposed to "cracked" is because I pay for my games and patching them is perfectly legit in that situation, whereas using a cracked version without paying for it is just simple piracy.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Aug 22, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> patching them is perfectly legit in that situation,


I would disagree with this point but ok


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 22, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> I would disagree with this point but ok


Why not? If I own the game...


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Aug 22, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Why not? If I own the game...


You do not own the game you own a licence
cracking the game is against tos therefor your lience should be voidied


----------



## Audioave10 (Aug 22, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> You do not own the game you own a licence
> cracking the game is against tos therefor your lience should be voidied


Most of this kind of language comes from all publishers and is very questionable when it comes to actual law. 
If you bought the game with money and you don't have to be online you can do what you want with it.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 22, 2021)

Humankind.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 22, 2021)

Still playing dying light. Working my way through FarCry 4 too


----------



## robot zombie (Aug 22, 2021)

Back in FO4, working my way through migrating home base from Sanctuary to Outpost Zimonja. I chose that one because it's MJ approved. But no, really I just wanted a small, tucked away place to put all of my loot and do my stuff. Somewhere that won't lag for me and the handful of companions I actually use plus maybe 4 workers.

It's actually a cool spot. Not a lot of flat ground, but enough area for several good sized spaces, with just a smidgen of breathing room for a buffer before easily-fortified barriers kick in. I have a lot of work to do. It took hours just getting built out, fortifying defenses, and redistributing the insane amounts of different loot I've already acquired into the appropriate containers as I make and position them. With that done, I can focus on refining and purpose-building it. I'm not going for fancy, I'm building utilitarian - just adding what I need and workin it in. I want every gameplay benefit I can out of the space, with extra bits being for aesthetic or displaying stuff. I don't usually bother with the settlements like this. But this one is so small, it's much more manageable for a mostly practical setup. Less 'settlement' and more the custom Skyrim home I wanted from that DLC.

It's not even worth it without mods, tbh. You want to lift the object count limits. You've gotta be able to lift the arbitrary limits on colliding objects (i.e., smushing them together) and toggle the various snap, grid, and link modes. I think it's called something like "Place Anywhere". These things alone give you a lot of finagle room to work with - you can build more like things are built in the game with that freedom to place things wherever and however.

My front defenses are coming along nicely.




All they had were the stilts and the adjacent guard post on the left. I built it out with scrap fence, added stilts on the right, and put a recessed doorway bottleneck. Filled it out with turrets. You get mk.3 here. Yes, the turrets in this game have levels. It depends on the 'level' of the area, which also determines the strength of enemies. There are sweet spots. I believe mk.3 is explosive rounds, which are excellent and arguably superior to some higher level turrets for all enemy types. It came with power here, which could be used for laser turrets and rpg's. But I need a fusion generator for that - no room for more. I have my one large generator tucked *just* behind that right wall, enshrouded on the other side by a rock face and steep embankment.

I like this funnel. Human enemies are getting shredded here. Larger enemies will be slowed by the door. They can get the turrets on the ground, but the more key raised ones should be safe. I may have two turrets in a crossfire arrangement inside the camp.

This is the worst defense point, the main front. It faces south. To the south, stronger enemies spawn. The two others point straight north and northwest, which are the lowest-level spawns. This is the one that has to be closed off. The others are easier to hold, which is fortunate because they're harder to close.





I'd call it pretty if I didn't already have to call it the front line. From the guard post. I think I'll stick a robot here.





It is nice and tucked away. On the backside is the edge of the map and some nothing. To the side flank is just some nothing, lil old Tenpines Bluff, and the edge of the map again. Straight out front is a lot of trees and empty clearings, with a tree-lined valley path up to the entrance. It's in a little dip at one of the highest elevation points on the map. Best of both worlds. You're tucked in, but I'm pretty sure you can see the Prydwen, which is the furthest point from Zimonja on the map, being all the way towards the southwest corner.




Really just a lot of fog and nothing out there. It feels great. A quiet, isolated spot with all of the fixins.

I've gotta get a few workers in. Bring in my companions and equip everyone with good gear. Figure out the final fortifications for the other two defense points. What I have is fine, but I want to perfect it and be done with it. There are a few questions as to how attacks will go with my tight layout. I'm thinking about quick exit paths. At the same time I still need a couple of key stations.

I'm also curious how high I can build here. I could go up and around the tower for sure, provided the height limit doesn't kick in. Given the high base altitude, it might be an issue.

Eh, we'll see. I'm enjoying this way more than I expected.


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 22, 2021)

rtwjunkie said:


> I’ve done Gothic 2, Risen 1and 2 and started 3, and Elex. They are all janky as hell, but not gamebreaking. For me, it the PB charm to have that jank!  Elex btw, was the best if the bunch for me and great fun.



I tried Elex but the combat man. Pffew. Guess I have to bite through that... what is it that makes Elex nice to play then? Just the whole do your thing open world vibe? Kinda want to see what Ive missed there.



TheLostSwede said:


> Humankind.
> 
> View attachment 213738
> 
> View attachment 213753



How is it? Depth comparable to Civ V or is it simpler? Or just... different? I read the last era feels a bit rushed, so the late game seems troublesome...


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 22, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> How is it? Depth comparable to Civ V or is it simpler? Or just... different? I read the last era feels a bit rushed, so the late game seems troublesome...


Just different is a good way to describe it.

My biggest issue with the game right now is that there simply aren't enough resources, as you might find two or maybe three of a resource on a very large continent.
Say you managed to find some horses, you domesticated them by building a horse ranch and this allows you to make Scout Riders.
However, once you advance and you can make Horsemen, you need two horse resources, which means two physical territories with horses in them, as you can't produce more horses at a resource for whatever reason and there's nothing like a horse farm you can build, despite having domesticated horses.
The next upgrade is Knights, which  still require two horses, but also two iron.
After that, you'll get to Dragoons, which require three horses and one saltpetre, which is just impossible.

But here's the kicker, horses aren't just needed for units, but they're also required for a lot of key infrastructure.
The first one being Animal Barns that increases food production and later on things like Stock Exchanges and Customs Agencies, which all go up one in the count of horses needed.

You also need horses for various special units unique to the nation you're playing, although these have similar costs to the regular units for that era.

The same applies to all strategic resources, but unless you have horses, you're more or less not going to be able to progress and your people are going to starve to death, as that's how important the Animal Barns are early in the game. The other two key resources you need is copper and iron. Salpeter, coal, oil, aluminum and uranium are the other ones, but they're not as important, largely because they arrive much later in the game and at a point where you've hopefully already managed to build a fairly successful and working nation.

I haven't really managed to figure out how trade works, as it's not like Civ where you can send a trader to another city, it's all sort of just automagic in the background.
There's a lot less micro management overall, but it also takes some of the "fun" out of the game.

Another issue is that everything takes so long time to do compared to Civ. Even if you play the research focused nations, after the default 300 turns, you're lucky to reach the industrial era before the game is over. This seems a bit odd and I just finished a 450 turn game and even at, I only got to the early contemporary era.

Things that are very different to Civ is that you have Stability and Influence points. The latter is used for building outposts, cities etc. and you don't gain a lot of them early on in the game and the cost goes up exponentially as you gain more points. However, once you figure out what to build, it shouldn't be an issue to get enough points.
As to Stability, this one is tricky, as I would say close to 90% of what you build, be it a Farmers Quarter or a Makers Quarter, cause minus points towards stability. The only district that improves stability is the Commons Quarter, although several other infrastructures can improve stability, such as (and weirdly enough) a Public Fountain.
Things like food, production, money and science work in similar fashion to the Civ games.

Oh and there's a city cap, if you have too many cities, you get a decrease in Influence points and you get hit hard with Stability loss.
One thing that took me a while to figure out during the beta and which is a feature that I hope the next Civ game implements, is the support for Outposts that can be linked to a City and become part of its territory. This way you can expand a City outside of it's initial borders, which I quite like.

Battle can be more advanced if you like it to, but is overall quite dull, just as in Civ. The AI opponents are quite different and obviously change as they evolve as well, which can be both good and bad.

The graphics are very impressive and detailed though and overall it's a decent game, but it's going to need some more work imho. It also feels faster than Civ, in the sense that it takes less time to create the world map before you can start to play and each AI turn seems to take less time than in Civ, especially after a few hundred turns.

Overall it's an engaging enough game, but it still needs a good bit of tweaking to stop being frustrating.

And that's a lot longer reply than I was going to write


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 22, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> You do not own the game you own a licence
> cracking the game is against tos therefor your lience should be voidied


Nonsense! I have but one response to that...


Audioave10 said:


> Most of this kind of language comes from all publishers and is very questionable when it comes to actual law.


...this. What publishers/devs state in EULA's and what is ethically/lawfully/morally valid is vastly different.

However, this thread is not the correct place for this discussion. So let's let this topic go.


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 22, 2021)

Lara's in trouble again...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 22, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> I tried Elex but the combat man. Pffew. Guess I have to bite through that... what is it that makes Elex nice to play then? Just the whole do your thing open world vibe? Kinda want to see what Ive missed there


Well, the combat can be brutal until A), you get better and B) you get some better stuff. Elex doesn’t level to you. And that can be a problem that causes many to quit. You either learn real quick that hard enemies are present from the beginning and running away is the best option, or you stay and die and get frustrated. Combat becomes all about timing and not finger mashing. Once you get a good feel for it, combat becomes bearable, even with tough opponents. It can’t even really be taught...you just have to get a feel for it.

The two things combined are where more casual players say “screw it.” Once I reached the comfort in combat I was at least a third of the way through. Lots of running away before that. Ranged weapons, while not overpowered, are definitely worth using and having.

For me the most enjoyable part is the roaming and exploring post-apocalypse worlds. Always has been my favorite genre in books, movies and games. The factions were pretty well done as well, and I enjoyed being able to set up my own neutral faction.


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 22, 2021)

All this talk of TR on GOG got me to start Rise and TR 2013 again. Both great games in the series, with Rise probably being the best, imho.


----------



## RealKGB (Aug 22, 2021)

Super Timmy Wii, v0.96! Anyone can play it now, if you'd like, as long as you have Dolphin.

It's not quite done yet, but I'm not keeping it in closed beta anymore. All that's left is some playtesting and minor fixes (and I might fix a bug if it breaks the game too much).
https://new-super-mario-bros-wii-modding.fandom.com/wiki/Super_Timmy_Wii


----------



## Remeca (Aug 22, 2021)

What if we have a Wii?


----------



## RealKGB (Aug 22, 2021)

Remeca said:


> What if we have a Wii?


You can do that too! All you need is to hack the Wii (Letterbomb is the easiest way) and install a custom application. You can also burn it onto a DVD and install a modchip to your Wii to run it natively, which I want to do but haven't yet.


----------



## Sithaer (Aug 22, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> All this talk of TR on GOG got me to start Rise and TR 2013 again. Both great games in the series, with Rise probably being the best, imho.
> View attachment 213833



Kinda agree with that, as someone who never played the original Tomb Raider games only the reboots Rise is my fav, already finished it 2 times and same with the 2013 TR game. _'Shadow is still waiting for its second run'_


----------



## Remeca (Aug 22, 2021)

RealKGB said:


> You can do that too! All you need is to hack the Wii (Letterbomb is the easiest way) and install a custom application. You can also burn it onto a DVD and install a modchip to your Wii to run it natively, which I want to do but haven't yet.


I've already got a softmodded Wii with a HDD. I can just copy files to it with a USB drive.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Aug 22, 2021)

All this talk of Rise and GOG got me thinking of this...



As a numbers guy, I'm seeing something beginning to Rise here on Trustpilot.

Continuing to work my way through Chernobylite(and NOLF 2 on my tablet), although this weekend I've pulled a book off my shelf and started to do some light reading.   Partially because most of my items are getting packed up...I'm moving back to the country!  My old friend Luke reviewed the title on youtube a couple years back.

Everything I Want to Do is Illegal!

The more I look at this S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2: Heart of Chernobyl.  The more excited I get.  I was thinking of loading up the originals and going through all of them again to bide the time until release(April 28, 2022), but this S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Anomaly looks too good to pass up.  Think I might just give that a go instead.  Afterall, when I saw a video on youtube entitled "The Fallout for REAL men", I had a good laugh. Downloading now.

I've also been looking to add a few simpler titles to my wishlist of "must-have's" at the next Steam sale.  Perhaps a few games to break in the Steam Deck when it arrives.  Platformers, side scrollers, dungeon crawlers etc...all seem perfect for the task?  So far...Assault Android Cactus+, Hollow Knight, Cuphead, Before Your Eyes, Celeste, Orcs Must Die 3...and of course Psychonauts 2 are on the list.

I believe Psychonauts 2 releases this week.

Best Regards,

Liquid Cool

P.S.  If there is an obvious simpler title "must-have" missing from my list that you're aware of...please let me know.  I'm notorious for discovering titles either real early...or real late.  Could be because I'm the absent-minded professor type, or it could be the head injury.  Probably a bit of both....

I miss Ford...


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 22, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> I tried Elex but the combat man. Pffew. Guess I have to bite through that...


in piranha's games you start as 0 (zero) and you have to work your way to the top (this is part of the template i've wrote above).
you have to work quite a lot as service boys till you get your rusty sword and raged pants.
learn your opponents and time your attacks/blocks. if you have found a shield learn how to block with it (blocking only with weapon is normally also an option). dodge roll is usually skill that you have to learn so at the beginning you have to step aside from attacks. pay attention to the behavior of the enemies and learn how to use it. opponents do have weakness/resistance to certain types of dmg so make sure you have diverse arsenal.
also when approaching gate guards make sure you have some coins in the pocket.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 23, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> as someone who never played the original Tomb Raider games


As much as people rave about them, you're missing nothing. The GFX were janky, sound was equally janky and the controls were clunky, unituitive and cumbersome. I could never understand why people were so impressed.



Liquid Cool said:


> All this talk of Rise and GOG got me thinking of this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Link please?



Liquid Cool said:


> I miss Ford..


FordGT? Yeah, I miss that guy too.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Aug 23, 2021)

LLM...

Your thoughts towards DRM.  We're on the same page...

Trustpilot? You can just Google: "Trustpilot GOG.com Reviews" and click on the first link that pops up, or click here.

I will mention...I passed along what I passed along because I'm currently having an issue myself that should have been wrapped up in no time flat...and we're stretching into "not days, but weeks".  What is the issue?  A simple return from the last sale.  I purchased a game, then I noticed they also had the game + dlc on sale for a dollar more.  So, I started a return on the original game...waited a while and then purchased the second game w/ DLC.  The crux of the matter is this...I've heard nothing back from them - AT ALL.  This isn't normal, not by a longshot.  Is something afoot?  I don't know.





This is the headline from the original email I received after I attempted the return, not even a confirmation was sent.  The body of the e-mail was empty...the only information given is in the subject line!  Again,  I've heard nothing.  Not to mention,  my follow-ups have remained unanswered as well.

My only consolation is this.  After having read the reviews in question.  Perhaps it's one or two disgruntled users posing as many?  I actually hope so, but my own experience is mirroring quite a few of the comments, this has me somewhat troubled!

Not to mention...the new refund policy seems troubling.  "up to 30 days for a refund" if you want your money back and only 1 or 2 days if you put it in a GOG wallet?

Yep.  FordGT.

Best Regards,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Aug 23, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> As a general rule, yes, I will skip games that do not come to GOG.


As a gamer, that's an insane will power you must have


lexluthermiester said:


> Yes. I do not and will not tolerate DRM. For my very limited Steam library, I have either purchased games that run without online requirements and the need of the Steam client, or there is a DRM removal patch available for them. For example, FarCry3 Blood Dragon is not on GOG. Will buy it if it ever shows up. In the mean time, I bought the Steam version and have patched out the DRM nonsense.





lexluthermiester said:


> Pretty much. The reason I generally use the term "patched" as opposed to "cracked" is because I pay for my games and patching them is perfectly legit in that situation, whereas using a cracked version without paying for it is just simple piracy.


So, in light of some games potentially not releasing on GOG possibly ever, you will buy the game, then download a "DRM free, patched copy" for the alternate DMR free GOG experience.


----------



## robot zombie (Aug 23, 2021)

Alllright. Another day on the Zimonja settlement in FO4. It's gotten pretty packed in, just building around the existing structures. Hard to describe. Maybe when I get further along I will show some of it. Actually really satisfying.

My one gripe is how many of the sets are missing pieces. For instance, concrete has a type of floor that is a triangle instead of a square, letting you put angled walls. And then you get to the roof and they're all big 4x4 squares that hang off. It's like getting a new lego kit mostly together and then finding out you're missing a special piece you wouldn't have in your stash. I don't understand. Conduit is a great alternative to wire... less messy with interesting junction modules to get more functionality out of your power circuits. But you only get a couple of fixed lengths of pipe for straight sections. This forces things back to simplicity or insane, space-eating convolution. Really the greatest shortcomings of the whole crafting system are the pieces themselves. I just see so many missed opportunities.

I made a concrete bunker with a switch controlled door. The outside switch gets power from the inside one so you can lock yourself inside. When you turn the switch off, it makes the one outside inoperable. It can then only be opened from the inside. You can do all sorts of tricks with power. I'm trying to get my rad-scrubber arch to trigger with pressure plates, so that when you walk through, it scrubs you. I wonder if there's a motion sensor I can use. I think the timing is off because it triggers the spray but doesn't cure radiation.

It's pretty fun to play around with. I've just been building the spaces. I need to fill them out more now.

Okie, couple of images.


Spoiler



The front entrance.



The other two choke points will eventually have a bot, too. To each turret fleet a robot overlord. Preferably with a laser gatling on one arm and machine gun on the other. I can expand them out to two later - tough melee bots to hold big tanky enemies. I'm thinking ahead on defenses. Tie up a deathclaw. I'm only level 20 right now lol.

This seems like a lot. I ate a ton of materials building all of this shit. But there isn't *that* much space between where they show up and here. Could always wander here from another cell too. When you have less distance, you need more turrets to get the kill before they reach the door. I tried to get them going in levels and angles to where no matter where you are here, I could give a fuck if you try to take the rocks on EITHER of the flanks... no less than 6 turrets are pounding you. Likely double that.



It's quiet, for now.




Everyone is looking over there for some reason. Even the spotlight.  

To the back.



Built this wayy out with scrap fences into the cliff, wrapping around to my 'staff building' nearby (don't judge me, it's what they *really* are when you get down to it.) Every lantern marks 3 turrets. 15 in all. Same strategy here. Stagger and use height to create a very dense field of fire with turrets. It's just something I know to work, and the stilts are quite versatile.

I built out the overhang with the bent metal roof to accommodate stilts for more turrets lower down, while still clearing the wall. It was tough to make this wall not jumpable. Behind those stilts I can place my fusion generator, when I get there. Put another wall up to shield it. From there, I can wire right up to those stilts for rpgs. Feed it over to the far left ones under the tree and do the same there. 6 unobstructed rpgs.

It's sketchy lookin out there.



They come from this little valley path. There is nowhere to go that is not bullet rain. You may have spotted the rocks to the bottom left here. They *could* maybe get up on those rocks... and still jam out with 9 turrets. There is simply nothing. Fear of god from on high.

Even the rear-side is enough, though. It's claimed a couple of victims.



The game counted damage on one tato plant. It seems to have stopped these two bandits in good time. But if they score damage then I will need more soon. This whole area where I am needs a ton of work. I'm thinking tall staggered fences. Outcroppings, like a pinball machine. To the left of where I'm looking I need another fleet of turrets pointed towards where I'm standing. And barracades joining. I'm taking this to the upper 60s in level. To my back is where they tend to come from, but to the right is a big clearing, which connects right up to where the ass of my base falls out. Just a wide, open area.


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 23, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> why people were so impressed.


boobs dude.
she had  bOOOObs


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 23, 2021)

Liquid Cool said:


> LLM...
> 
> Your thoughts towards DRM.  We're on the same page...
> 
> ...



Wow, hope you get your refund. My experience with GOG service so far has been perfect, but then I only asked for a Cyberpunk refund after having finished the game (played 20 odd hours or so) and I asked for store credit because I knew I was late. But... there is a fair chance some internal policies were changed after the Cyberpunk refund mess they made. I was far from the only one, obviously, and its not hard to imagine some changes were made for damage control...

A friendly reminder should work though, what I've seen is that stuff gets read and handled carefully. Just get yourself visible.



rtwjunkie said:


> Well, the combat can be brutal until A), you get better and B) you get some better stuff. Elex doesn’t level to you. And that can be a problem that causes many to quit. You either learn real quick that hard enemies are present from the beginning and running away is the best option, or you stay and die and get frustrated. Combat becomes all about timing and not finger mashing. Once you get a good feel for it, combat becomes bearable, even with tough opponents. It can’t even really be taught...you just have to get a feel for it.
> 
> The two things combined are where more casual players say “screw it.” Once I reached the comfort in combat I was at least a third of the way through. Lots of running away before that. Ranged weapons, while not overpowered, are definitely worth using and having.
> 
> For me the most enjoyable part is the roaming and exploring post-apocalypse worlds. Always has been my favorite genre in books, movies and games. The factions were pretty well done as well, and I enjoyed being able to set up my own neutral faction.





ne6togadno said:


> in piranha's games you start as 0 (zero) and you have to work your way to the top (this is part of the template i've wrote above).
> you have to work quite a lot as service boys till you get your rusty sword and raged pants.
> learn your opponents and time your attacks/blocks. if you have found a shield learn how to block with it (blocking only with weapon is normally also an option). dodge roll is usually skill that you have to learn so at the beginning you have to step aside from attacks. pay attention to the behavior of the enemies and learn how to use it. opponents do have weakness/resistance to certain types of dmg so make sure you have diverse arsenal.
> also when approaching gate guards make sure you have some coins in the pocket.



Thanks for this. Now I can waste time in it.. This sounds fantastic and I need more patience.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 23, 2021)

ne6togadno said:


> boobs dude.
> she had  bOOOObs


No, it has polygons, pointy ones. Those had as much sex-appeal as plastic triangles.


----------



## Khonjel (Aug 23, 2021)

Was playing Portal. And then the game suddenly ended. No screenshots. Love the ending song though:


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 23, 2021)

Liquid Cool said:


> All this talk of Rise and GOG got me thinking of this...
> 
> View attachment 213836
> 
> ...



Love Stalker, grabbing that anomaly now, thx.

Edit got it, looks nice, runs smooth too.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 23, 2021)

Khonjel said:


> Was playing Portal. And then the game suddenly ended. No screenshots. Love the ending song though:


Was that the actual ending? If so, WTF was THAT?!? I'm GLaD I never spent the time to finish Portal, I'd be pissed. Amused, but pissed.


----------



## Cvrk (Aug 23, 2021)

Who reads all these books in a shooter game?


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 23, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> No, it has polygons, pointy ones. Those had as much sex-appeal as plastic triangles.


true that
but thirsty teens didnt cared much.
at that time i preferred to play good pseudo 3d games like baldur's gate, homm 3, quake or starcraft than to train my counting skill with polygons


----------



## Remeca (Aug 24, 2021)

RealKGB said:


> Super Timmy Wii, v0.96! Anyone can play it now, if you'd like, as long as you have Dolphin.
> 
> It's not quite done yet, but I'm not keeping it in closed beta anymore. All that's left is some playtesting and minor fixes (and I might fix a bug if it breaks the game too much).
> https://new-super-mario-bros-wii-modding.fandom.com/wiki/Super_Timmy_Wii


Just a quick question, what is the fastest way to see if I am actually playing Super Timmy Wii? I installed it on my Wii, but I already have NSMBW installed, and your mod has the same title, artwork and game ID. I played through W1 to the first castle on both versions and couldn't tell the difference between the two.


----------



## RealKGB (Aug 24, 2021)

Remeca said:


> Just a quick question, what is the fastest way to see if I am actually playing Super Timmy Wii? I installed it on my Wii, but I already have NSMBW installed, and your mod has the same title, artwork and game ID. I played through W1 to the first castle on both versions and couldn't tell the difference between the two.


That's not it, the title screen is custom.
You'll know immediately that it's STW because of the " Super Timmy!! Wii" logo that pops up.
I used USBLoaderGX to play it when I tested it for 5 minutes on my Wii.


----------



## The red spirit (Aug 24, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> As a gamer, that's an insane will power you must have


Is it? I'm pretty sure there are plenty of games to check out on GOG. If you are a person, who wants to accumulate wealth in life, then in gaming there's pretty much just GOG. Service like Steam has too much power to screw you up, if you buy a few games and want your library to accumulate. On GOG you are actually buying games and I could consider them as a durable goods, meanwhile on Steam you are only buying not terminated rent to play games, until for some reason they start to think that you aren't worthy to play what you bought. If you disagree with that, then that entirely explains why would you actually buy your games to own them, not to "own" them. I just wish that DRM free gaming got popular and that it would be a norm, not a painful option.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Aug 24, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> Is it? I'm pretty sure there are plenty of games to check out on GOG. If you are a person, who wants to accumulate wealth in life, then in gaming there's pretty much just GOG. Service like Steam have too much power to screw you up, if you buy a few games and want your library to accumulate. On GOG you are actually buying games and I could consider them as a durable goods, meanwhile on Steam you are only buying not terminated rent to play games, until for some reason they start to think that you aren't worthy to play what you bought. If you disagree with that, then that entirely explains why would you actually buy your games to own them, not to "own" them. I just wish that DRM free gaming got popular and that it would be a norm, not a painful option.


Dude, 90% of steam games are not on gog, and 1\3 of triple AAA games come to gog _YEARS _after they launched on steam.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Aug 24, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> I just wish that DRM free gaming got popular and that it would be a norm, not a painful option.



Ahhh....mennnn.

You're not alone.

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 24, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> Dude, 90% of steam games are not on gog, and 1\3 of triple AAA games come to gog _YEARS _after they launched on steam.


And yet, pure numbers are not a good indicator. Actually good games would be a better measure. Hell I have over 500 games on GOG versus 300 on Steam, and will never reach the end of my backlog on GOG. Just because there are another 5,000 available on Steam has not induced me to buy them there because the vast majority are either Krrrrapp or are a genre I don’t play, for instance.

In my case, I prefer GOG and will always choose that as my option if available both places, or if I know the publisher will be releasing relatively soon afterward on GOG. And although DRM-free is always my first pick, I’m also cognizant that life is short and health is fleeting. I won’t wait for something I want to play In the hopes I MIGHT be able to play it someday. In those cases I will buy it on another game store.

Now, can we get back to actually what people are playing instead of a GOG vs Steam fight? Maybe a new thread would be the best place for that, to let people discuss the merits of each.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 24, 2021)

rtwjunkie said:


> Now, can we get back to actually what people are playing instead of a GOG vs Steam fight? Maybe a new thread would be the best place for that, to let people discuss the merits of each.


Yeah, let's get back on topic. We don't want to force the mods to intercede.

On that note, I am currently working through a Super Metroid hack called UptroidDown




It's been interesting. Everything is upside down.








						UpTroidDown
					

2021 Vanilla+ hack for SM by BuggMann (Rating: 4 orbs)




					metroidconstruction.com


----------



## The red spirit (Aug 24, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> Dude, 90% of steam games are not on gog, and 1\3 of triple AAA games come to gog _YEARS _after they launched on steam.


That's pretty good, considering that initially they only had good old games. So they mostly have old titles. GOG may not have everything, but whenever possible I would advise to buy from them instead of Steam. You may say that DRM doesn't matter, but when game gets old, DRM matters a lot. If it isn't removed, then it can turn really nasty and with Steam often in a loss of game, unless you pirate it.


----------



## Sithaer (Aug 24, 2021)

ne6togadno said:


> true that
> but thirsty teens didnt cared much.
> at that time i preferred to play good pseudo 3d games like baldur's gate, homm 3, quake or starcraft than to train my counting skill with polygons



Same here, I had no interest in such things at the time so that _'appeal' _was non existent to me.
At the time of the original TR games I was still in elementary school and my early years of gaming were pretty much limited to stuff like Mortal Kombat 4/Diablo/Carmageddon 2/Worms Armageddon+party/Age of Empires/Heroes 3/Red Alert 2 and other similar games like those.

Tho I have to say I do fancy Lara's design in the TR reboots as an adult but thats still not the main reason why I play those games its just a nice extra.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 24, 2021)

So as I was saying in my previous post, not enough resources in Humankind.
Played a 600 turn game, the longest you can play, one oil on an entire map, which made for a stupid endgame with fusion reactors and steam/sailboats...


----------



## outpt (Aug 24, 2021)

sea of thieves and outer worlds.
never played SOT if should be a hoot! looks like it any ways. getting it on xbone for pc.


----------



## purplekaycee (Aug 25, 2021)

Rage 2.


----------



## Bomby569 (Aug 25, 2021)

Subnautica below zero, definetly not as great as the 1st, barely any changes, worst story. And so much nonsense, how can you have icebergs in 26ºC water? or the same fish in sub zero water and tropical water


----------



## Frick (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## toilet pepper (Aug 25, 2021)

I'm not really a fan of Battle Royales but I've been playing a lot Naraka:Baldepoint recently. It's a melee-focused BR game which is very skill-oriented. You can't simply mash the attack button to win. You can customize the characters as well.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 25, 2021)

toilet pepper said:


> I'm not really a fan of Battle Royales but I've been playing a lot Naraka:Baldepoint recently. It's a melee-focused BR game which is very skill-oriented. You can't simply mash the attack button to win. You can customize the characters as well.
> 
> View attachment 214195


Is it just me or does this look like Jason Momoa?


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 25, 2021)

Cheese_On_tsaot said:


> Been playing through Outerworlds, good bit of fun.
> 
> View attachment 213089View attachment 213091View attachment 213092View attachment 213090



I love this game so much... i wish there was a device to wipe my memory of a game so i can replay it for the first time again.


----------



## jayjr1105 (Aug 25, 2021)

The Ascent, not in love with it but it's good.  Still getting used to a hack and slack/shooter hybrid.  Game is beautiful although it gets depressing playing it as the sun literally never comes out in the game.  Like it's always night time. lol.


----------



## RealKGB (Aug 25, 2021)

More Hyrule Warriors: Legends!
I'm on the Wind Waker section and enjoying the game. Favorite hero is Link, second favorite hero is Lana.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 25, 2021)

phanbuey said:


> i wish there was a device to wipe my memory of a game so i can replay it for the first time again.


We all have had that wish as some point!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 25, 2021)

Horizon zero dawn actually has me hooked, yay I'm a gamer again.


----------



## jayjr1105 (Aug 25, 2021)

TheoneandonlyMrK said:


> Horizon zero dawn actually has me hooked, yay I'm a gamer again.


was that free recently?  Or only for console


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 25, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> Is it? I'm pretty sure there are plenty of games to check out on GOG. If you are a person, who wants to accumulate wealth in life, then in gaming there's pretty much just GOG. Service like Steam has too much power to screw you up, if you buy a few games and want your library to accumulate. On GOG you are actually buying games and I could consider them as a durable goods, meanwhile on Steam you are only buying not terminated rent to play games, until for some reason they start to think that you aren't worthy to play what you bought. If you disagree with that, then that entirely explains why would you actually buy your games to own them, not to "own" them. I just wish that DRM free gaming got popular and that it would be a norm, not a painful option.



We have yet to see the first class action against an on-demand provider of software licenses (and access to the licensed stuff) with a whole slew of publishers and developers behind it waiting on money, that went out of business somehow and cut off that access.

But I can predict what the outcome will be. We have a right to access those licenses, make it happen, and its likely to fall upon the services/infra of the respective publishers owning the IP. Publishers that do not provide an online service are going to have to provide the software as is, and even create a new path for patching should they need to. Not hard, a simple download link will suffice. And hey... that's quite similar to GOG after all.

The moment that principle changes however, is when you sell your soul to a cloud service via _subscription._ What you're realistically buying then, is a temporary _access _to content. You're not owning any licenses. This is why cloud gaming is the devil and you should stay miles away from it, if you fancy gaming. For on-demand video you could defend that its one time watch and never care again... but games? Hmm. They need continued support for continued support from the dev.

___

Also... Jumped into ELEX. And yes... thank you for dragging me into this earlier. I'm sold. Yes, its clunky as hell, but these are some damn cool things to explore. Quest lines are cool, original, lots of choices to make and things to progress through. Interesting backstory and factions. Its yummy all over really and if you figure out the combo meter a bit, even combat isn't super annoying.

Already managed to bump into three companions that joined for the ride, Duras, Falk and this pale guy, my favorite so far for just being so blunt.

Also, perfect on UW



Spoiler


----------



## Sithaer (Aug 25, 2021)

TheoneandonlyMrK said:


> Horizon zero dawn actually has me hooked, yay I'm a gamer again.



Also gonna start playing that very soon, hopefully around the weekend. _'still finishing up Tell me why'_
Wanted to play that game since it was relased on PC but it had serious issues with my 4GB RX 570 but now that I have a 1070 I can finally play it.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 25, 2021)

jayjr1105 said:


> was that free recently?  Or only for console


I think I bought it in a steam sale ,a while ago.
It was also free on PSN, I'm sure I got it.
I'm on my laptop, wouldn't mind a go on my main rig at some point though it's a good looking game.


----------



## Remeca (Aug 25, 2021)

I beat Horizon awhile ago on PS4 but I finally got the Frozen Wilds dlc so I'll be playing that too. I hope it lets me keep my special armor.


----------



## toilet pepper (Aug 25, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Is it just me or does this look like Jason Momoa?


Yup. You can just upload a pic and the game scans and customizes the face of the characters. I've seen Thanoses and Squidwards in the game too.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 25, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> Also... Jumped into ELEX. And yes... thank you for dragging me into this earlier. I'm sold. Yes, its clunky as hell, but these are some damn cool things to explore. Quest lines are cool, original, lots of choices to make and things to progress through. Interesting backstory and factions. Its yummy all over really and if you figure out the combo meter a bit, even combat isn't super annoying.
> 
> Already managed to bump into three companions that joined for the ride, Duras, Falk and this pale guy, my favorite so far for just being so blunt.


I'm glad to hear it worked out for you!



Remeca said:


> I beat Horizon awhile ago on PS4 but I finally got the Frozen Wilds dlc so I'll be playing that too. I hope it lets me keep my special armor.


On PC at least it's just a different area. You keep everything. You can even travel back and forth. You're not required to stay just in the Frozen Wilds.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 26, 2021)

TheoneandonlyMrK said:


> Horizon zero dawn actually has me hooked, yay I'm a gamer again.


Welcome back!


----------



## Bomby569 (Aug 26, 2021)

Ubisoft+ is 1€/$/pound for 1 month, i'm going to try the new Watchdogs.


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 26, 2021)

I finally managed to get Quake 4 running in 1440p by editing the config file and making it read only. An underrated game on my original CDs.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 26, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> by editing the config file and making it read only.


For HD resolutions, you have to do this with all the Quake engine games.


----------



## SN2716057 (Aug 26, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> by editing the config file and making it read only.





lexluthermiester said:


> For HD resolutions, you have to do this with all the Quake engine games.


This works for most (older) games too.

The latest patch fixed the ghost rider bug in BeamNG.drive. I can now go back to driving of cliffs.


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 26, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> For HD resolutions, you have to do this with all the Quake engine games.


And to change to this in quake4config:
seta r_mode "-1"
To make sure the custom resolution sticks.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 26, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> And to change to this in quake4config:
> seta r_mode "-1"
> To make sure the custom resolution sticks.


Oh yeah, that command in one form or another has been a thing since Quake 2.


----------



## Frick (Aug 26, 2021)

Been playing Psychonauts 2 for about two hours and so far it's ... great. It's Psychonauts, plain and simple. Not sure where the story is going so far but the gameplay is a joy.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 26, 2021)

Frick said:


> Been playing Psychonauts 2 for about two hours and so far it's ... great. It's Psychonauts, plain and simple. Not sure where the story is going so far but the gameplay is a joy.


That’s great to hear!! The first one was so good but not a sales success that it has to be the strong cult following that got the sequel made.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 26, 2021)

Cvrk said:


> Who reads all these books in a shooter game?
> 
> View attachment 213920



what game is this?


----------



## Remeca (Aug 26, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> what game is this?


Cod warzone.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 26, 2021)

Remeca said:


> Cod warzone.



nice. I tried it once. it was alright, I didn't mind it, but it just wasn't for me overall.  I'm focused on final fantasty XIV mmorpg at the moment. and probably until january of this year if i am honest with myself...


----------



## Remeca (Aug 26, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> nice. I tried it once. it was alright, I didn't mind it, but it just wasn't for me overall.  I'm focused on final fantasty XIV mmorpg at the moment. and probably until january of this year if i am honest with myself...


I play it now and then, but neither cod or Battle Royale are my thing. I prefer BF4 for online shooty shoots, and single player RPGs like Morrowind, Tyranny, Witcher 3. I dabble in MMORPGs, since before wow, but none ever grabbed me. Been interested in trying ESO and FFXIV though.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 26, 2021)

Remeca said:


> I play it now and then, but neither cod or Battle Royale are my thing. I prefer BF4 for online shooty shoots, and single player RPGs like Morrowind, Tyranny, Witcher 3. I dabble in MMORPGs, since before wow, but none ever grabbed me. Been interested in trying ESO and FFXIV though.



I mean FFXIV is free to play to level 60 and includes the first expansion for free, its literally hundreds of hours you can play for free.  and they revamped the campaign so it doesn't take forever to finish it. honestly give FFXIV free edition a go, its a great deal.

even if you just make it to the level 20 Ifrit fight 4 man boss fight, and then quit. thats worth it for being free.  (its fun as heck that fight is and great music during that fight too)


----------



## Frick (Aug 27, 2021)

So a few more hours into Psychonauts 2 and yes. Greatness. The controls though (mouse + keyboard) are a bit ... off, maybe? I was sliding along some rails and when hopping between rails Raz sometimes instead of doing a quick hop to the one to the left did a long jump to his doom, and it felt completely random. I don't remember having this problem with the first game, but it's enough that it feels like the controls are a bit of a problem to be honest.

But anyway, welcome to the murderzone. (if you've played any of the games you know why)






The graphics are pretty interesting. They're not really better than in the original game. Well, clearly they are, but it doesn't feel like it. It's because of the style of course. I'm tempted to launch the first one and do a comparision. It was one of the reasons the first one held up so well; it had a style that made it look alright a decade on. Sorta like Tron 2.0. Plus it was so original; I've never played, or even heard of, anything quite like it, and this game tickles all of the same spots.

And another thing is that gliding is a bit weird. It just stops when I don't want it to. It may be a feature of some kind, so that when the game determines it's not necessary to use it (or for when you won't make that distance) you just drop, but it's definitely annoying. Just gliding around the scenery and *pop*, nope, dropping instead, while I have the button pressed.

Ok so yeah I think it's a case of the game deciding I've reached my floating destination (or it determines I can't do it) and so I'm just dropped. That is ... not good. It's not an open world game as such, but it's still annoying.

Another thing: there are some subtle hints that Tim Schafer is an older fellow. It's hilarious.


----------



## QuietBob (Aug 27, 2021)

Frick said:


> I was sliding along some rails and when hopping between rails Raz sometimes instead of doing a quick hop to the one to the left did a long jump to his doom, and it felt completely random.





Frick said:


> Just gliding around the scenery and *pop*, nope, dropping instead, while I have the button pressed.



I clearly recall the same glitches being present in the original. Glad they made Psychonauts 2 a true sequel 
I really enjoyed the game, but the k+m controls did get on my nerves at times. Not game breaking, but some sequences took about a dozen tries to execute properly.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 27, 2021)

I got a 3060ti... and all I've been playing is football manager


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 27, 2021)

ShiBDiB said:


> I got a 3060ti... and all I've been playing is football manager



that is what happened to me when i had my rx 6800, all I was doing was playing indie games and such, and I was like wth... might as well just go back to my gtx 1070 and sell the other.  so eh.  i don't regret it. I am playing Blasphemous at the moment when I need a break from FFXIV, its a pretty fun indie game.


----------



## Sithaer (Aug 27, 2021)

Finally started my Horizon Zero Dawn journey with the new card. _'Wanted to play this game since it was relased on PC but my RX 570 wasn't up to the task at my native resolution'_

This will keep my busy for a good while since I don't rush such games.  _'meanwhile waiting for Lost Ark relase'_

Also finished Tell Me Why.
I can see that it might no be everyone's cup of tea but I had my fun with it and found it interesting in its own way, I'm a fairly open minded person so I had no issues with the game's design/story and whatnot.



lynx29 said:


> that is what happened to me when i had my rx 6800, all I was doing was playing indie games and such, and I was like wth... might as well just go back to my gtx 1070 and sell the other.  so eh.  i don't regret it. I am playing Blasphemous at the moment when I need a break from FFXIV, its a pretty fun indie game.



Yup also happened to me in the past and it made me feel like I wasted my money and also not using my hardware's resources since even after upgrading all I did is play the same easy to run games.
Then my upgraded GPU _'GTX 560 Ti when it was decent_' even died on me at the time so it was a total waste, after that I downgraded back to what I actually needed for my games until I started playing more demanding games.

So nowadays I only upgrade when I actually have a reason for it and games to play/use with.
Otherwise I don't mind using whatever I already have. _'Thats how my RX 570 lasted me ~3 years'_


----------



## yotano211 (Aug 27, 2021)

I've been playing wolfenstein the new order alot lately. I've had it for a few years, never played it until now. I have 6hrs into it.


----------



## Frick (Aug 27, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> Finally started my Horizon Zero Dawn journey with the new card. _'Wanted to play this game since it was relased on PC but my RX 570 wasn't up to the task at my native resolution_



I bought my RTX2060 for about €300 and that game was so good I considered it a good purchase solely based on that game. After about 40 hours I realize the game wasn't as good as I thought but it took me that many hours to realize it, which really is an accomplishment.


----------



## Sithaer (Aug 27, 2021)

yotano211 said:


> I've been playing wolfenstein the new order alot lately. I've had it for a few years, never played it until now. I have 6hrs into it.
> 
> View attachment 214432



Wolfenstein is a fun/good game imo.
Finished New Order and Old Blood 2 times already and even finished YoungBlood. _'tbh its not as bad as ppl make it sound like'_



Frick said:


> I bought my RTX2060 for about €300 and that game was so good I considered it a good purchase solely based on that game. After about 40 hours I realize the game wasn't as good as I thought but it took me that many hours to realize it, which really is an accomplishment.



Well my 570 was really aging on me especially since I upgraded to a 21:9 2560x1080 Ultrawide in 2019, new games were starting to become an issue to the point of simply running out of Vram along with performance.
I don't need crazy high fps or anything but some upgrade was needed and since I refuse to pay the crazy prices one the new gen cards or even prev gen I went for a second hand GTX 1070 thats just about right for my current needs.
So far I'm more than satisfied with it even if I paid a bit more than I was comfortable with but oh well its still better than the new card prices. _ 'at least this much performance I can make use of w/o wasting it'_

I'm planning to finish HZD, most likely it will take me a long time but thats all fine with me. _'I'm not really critical about games as long as I have fun in my way and no game breaking issues happen'_


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 27, 2021)

Lara never takes the easy route


----------



## Cvrk (Aug 28, 2021)

Remeca said:


> Cod warzone.


Do you mean this?






Or maybe this?





When I first announced that I was playing Warzone i was kinda shy. Free to play generic battle royals is not a thing that gets attention around TP gamers. 
----------------

On a more serious note in concordance with the unique taste buds of TP's community I bring you *Behind the Frame*  - for the romantic artist inside us all
_(taking a break from camping a random petrol station is sure is relaxing)_


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 28, 2021)

yotano211 said:


> I've been playing wolfenstein the new order alot lately. I've had it for a few years, never played it until now. I have 6hrs into it.
> 
> View attachment 214432



I love playing all the older Total War games too... lol very nice mate.



Sithaer said:


> Wolfenstein is a fun/good game imo.
> Finished New Order and Old Blood 2 times already and even finished YoungBlood. _'tbh its not as bad as ppl make it sound like'_
> 
> 
> ...



you upgraded to a gtx 1070? or do you have an even newer card just not updated your system specs?


----------



## Sithaer (Aug 28, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I love playing all the older Total War games too... lol very nice mate.
> 
> 
> 
> you upgraded to a gtx 1070? or do you have an even newer card just not updated your system specs?



Yup I upgraded to the GTX 1070 under my specs from the RX 570 4G I had since 2018.
Yeah I know its not the kind of upgrade what most ppl do around here but this is what I can afford where I live and also the performance I needed nowadays. _'I'm not paying ~650-700$ for a 6600 XT range card or even more for a 3060'_

Now everything I play is a lot smoother _'~ + 20-25 fps average in BL 3'_ and I can go around maxing out texture settings I couldn't before which is important to me.

HZD averages around almost exactly 50-52 fps at my native res with mix of Ultra/High settings and medium AO _'higher settings look worse tbh'._
Thats perfectly enough for me, it was not possible to play this game on my 570 cause the 4gb Vram caused issues at my native res. _'glitched out low textures loaded in and such'_


----------



## outpt (Aug 28, 2021)

Doom, until i uninstalled it what a absolute bore fest.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 28, 2021)

outpt said:


> Doom, until i uninstalled it what a absolute bore fest.


Which one?


----------



## outpt (Aug 28, 2021)

whoops doom eternal


----------



## Susquehannock (Aug 28, 2021)

UT2k4 ... big head mode.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 28, 2021)

I got a new game off Steam, Gedonia, its a open world RPG, pretty good, have a look


----------



## xu^ (Aug 29, 2021)

outpt said:


> Doom, until i uninstalled it what a absolute bore fest.



I like Doom 2016, but just couldnt get on with Doom Eternal, to much platforming for me.

Playing through the single player of the Quake Remaster currently, never really played it back in the day beyond a quick mess about online with it. Really enjoying it so far, just started the 1st expansion after finishing the main game, After the expansions are done ill try the Quake 64 as well that comes with it, can imagine that wont look as good lol


----------



## yotano211 (Aug 29, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I love playing all the older Total War games too... lol very nice mate.
> 
> 
> 
> you upgraded to a gtx 1070? or do you have an even newer card just not updated your system specs?


Me too, I have several hundred hours on most total war games, that and the Tropico games where you are the president of a banana island. For me it really hits "home".


----------



## Sithaer (Aug 29, 2021)

xu^ said:


> I like Doom 2016, but just couldnt get on with Doom Eternal, to much platforming for me.
> 
> Playing through the single player of the Quake Remaster currently, never really played it back in the day beyond a quick mess about online with it. Really enjoying it so far, just started the 1st expansion after finishing the main game, After the expansions are done ill try the Quake 64 as well that comes with it, can imagine that wont look as good lol



I love both games, couldn't really pick if I had to since I might be biased towards 2016 DOOM cause that was the first reboot game I played and not Eternal.
Already finished 2016 2 times and still have it installed along with Eternal and fire them up whenever I feel like blasting through a map/mission or so.

Platforming/jumping around was a bit weird at first but I didn't mind much, after all I'm also a fan of the Mirror's Edge games so yeah.  _'I just didn't expect to see it in DOOM' _
Even bought the physical copy of Eternal on day 1.  _'still don't own the DLCs but I do plan to buy those at some point'

Btw thats like the first time I see anyone ever mention DOOM and bore fest in the same sentence, definitely not if its played on the harder difficulties._


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 29, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> Finally started my Horizon Zero Dawn journey with the new card. _'Wanted to play this game since it was relased on PC but my RX 570 wasn't up to the task at my native resolution'_
> View attachment 214429
> This will keep my busy for a good while since I don't rush such games.  _'meanwhile waiting for Lost Ark relase'_
> 
> ...



Very familiar this, Im still rolling with a 1080 and the urge for more is really not there. Yes new games have some new effects. But none really tickled me such that I NEED to see it today. Another big thing with waiting on GPU upgrades is your jump forward at the same price point is bigger. Kinda increases the "oh cool" feeling you get when there is more power under the hood. Those 30-40% baby steps are really just that in most actual gameplay. Even 50% more perf isnt directly mind blowing if you already werent looking at slideshows.


----------



## Sithaer (Aug 29, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> Very familiar this, Im still rolling with a 1080 and the urge for more is really not there. Yes new games have some new effects. But none really tickled me such that I NEED to see it today. Another big thing with waiting on GPU upgrades is your jump forward at the same price point is bigger. Kinda increases the "oh cool" feeling you get when there is more power under the hood. Those 30-40% baby steps are really just that in most actual gameplay. Even 50% more perf isnt directly mind blowing if you already werent looking at slideshows.



Yeah pretty much how I feel about this.
Currently there is not a single game on the market that I'm interested in playing that wouldn't be enjoyable for me with this 1070.
I don't require ~high fps to enjoy my games cause I'm simply not sensitive to it and I have no plans to upgrade my monitor anytime soon.

Heck if I really wanted to I could be still using that 570 and mind my own business like before, even this upgrade was more of a want than need aside from a very few selected games like HZD that just noped out on my 570. _'more of an issue with the game/AMD actually'_
I might do a CPU upgrade _'3600'_ at a later point for those pesky single thread optimized titles and thats about it, don't really feel like spending more on this system and gonna use it until I build a completely new gen PC in the future. _'AM5 or whatever Intel has at the time'_

Also I'm fairly sure that I will be busy playing Lost Ark for a long time and thats not exactly a heavy game to run.
On the side I will just slowly play my backlog games when I need a break.

New gen effects are cool like you said but I also don't feel that I desperately need those in my games for now, most of the new games look good enough to me anyway.


----------



## KainXS (Aug 29, 2021)

Tormented Souls, tank controls ftw


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 29, 2021)

xu^ said:


> Playing through the single player of the Quake Remaster currently, never really played it back in the day beyond a quick mess about online with it. Really enjoying it so far, just started the 1st expansion after finishing the main game, After the expansions are done ill try the Quake 64 as well that comes with it, can imagine that wont look as good lol


It seems confirmed that this will come to GOG! Can't wait to run through it again! Quake1 is my favorite of the series!


----------



## plastiscɧ (Aug 29, 2021)

*Currently climbing up the ladder to get one of the best 100 Priests worldwide. but still work to do..... gimmie 3 weeks*


----------



## Shadowdust (Aug 30, 2021)

I've been kind of sampling games the last two weeks. I finally finished Ending E on Nier: Replicant and trying to find something new or old to play. I've been bouncing between FFVII: Remake Intergrade, Tales of Berseria, Edge of Eternity and as of last night, Alan Wake. I imagine once Sept. 9 hits, I'll be on Tales of Arise.


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 30, 2021)

fyi





						Knights of Honor II: Sovereign – Official Website
					

Knights of Honor II: Sovereign is a modern empire-building grand-strategy game that runs in real-time and is set in medieval era.




					knightsofhonor.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 31, 2021)

This wasn't part of the game plan, Lara.


----------



## mama (Aug 31, 2021)

Hanging out for Wrath of the Righteous which comes out proper in a couple of days.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 1, 2021)

I’m waiting to play the Homecoming expansion to State of Decay 2. It’s the return to Trumbull Valley from the first game and is the 5th map. Additionally there are new missions and weapons.

Unfortunately, despite releasing tomorrow, I’ve got to wait till I have power and cable back on at home. But that’s what I will be playing as soon as I get back and unpack whenever!


----------



## RealKGB (Sep 1, 2021)

Cross-compiling hell.
I'm trying to port XKCD 1608's hoverboard game to the 3DS and getting stuck on CMake errors.
Yes, it's a web-based game. Someone also made a Windows version of it with C++ (compiled via CMake) and put the source code on GitHub.
It just so happens that you can compile C++ for the 3DS (and there's a CMake... extension? library? don't know what to call it for the 3DS), so I set out on a quest to do so.
So far I've run into problems compiling the SDL 2 library I'll need to run the game (which might not work as I'm not sure how far the devs got with it, they may have not done video yet).
Here's the tabs I have open just for this project:




If you want a real game, I've been playing lots of Geometry Dash, Pocket Trains, and Bloons Monkey City recently.
*Geometry Dash:*
I went ~1.5 years without playing and my skill level increased a decent bit in that time.
I've also given up on making good levels on my own (bar a few) and enjoy making auto levels, so I'm going to do that instead.
*Pocket Trains:*
I like trains.
I like making things work.
Logical conclusion.
Pro tip: Make Milan a hub city.
*Bloons Monkey City:*
Who wouldn't want to play a game where you pop millions of balloons via many different methods for fun? Darts are classic, but you also have ballistic missiles, laser eyes, plasma eyes, beams of sunlight, grapes, and pineapples.
I should buy myself TD 5. I love that game.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 1, 2021)

rtwjunkie said:


> I’m waiting to play the Homecoming expansion to State of Decay 2. It’s the return to Trumbull Valley from the first game and is the 5th map. Additionally there are new missions and weapons.
> 
> Unfortunately, despite releasing tomorrow, I’ve got to wait till I have power and cable back on at home. But that’s what I will be playing as soon as I get back and unpack whenever!


Because of hurricane Ida, I take it? I hope you didn't lose too much.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 1, 2021)

rtwjunkie said:


> I’m waiting to play the Homecoming expansion to State of Decay 2. It’s the return to Trumbull Valley from the first game and is the 5th map. Additionally there are new missions and weapons.
> 
> Unfortunately, despite releasing tomorrow, I’ve got to wait till I have power and cable back on at home. But that’s what I will be playing as soon as I get back and unpack whenever!



I have both state of decay, imo both pretty good games, i'll keep my eye out for the expansion.


----------



## Cvrk (Sep 1, 2021)

*Gedonia*





It's a gem! You can lvl up anything you want, and it all depends on the beginning starting 4 points. I added all 4 points in INT...kinda a mistake. After few hours I did not find a single mage weapon.
But I was able to learn the fireball and a fire buff that I can use on my melee weapon and it does so much more damage cuz I have the INT points, and....in the Village, there is a broken well. You can use 3STR to mend it or lots of intelligence to find out who did it and how to replace the parts. Using my INT came in handy I got a rope, fixed the well leaver and was able to discover who did it.

It is an amazing game. Right now I discovered a game-breaking bug, I had to reload the last save and start all over from there, it took like 5 minutes of gameplay off....so I guess it's not perfect.
100% single players and an open map where you can do whatever you want and level up any skill you want, each will have its own impact on the character.
------------------------

*Vigil The Longest Night*









Side scrollers, with deep story. Playing it at easy so I can almost get through the level.
I got to find your sister, there is some crazy experiments with demons and stuff happening outside the town's wall, and how come it's always night the sun never comes up?
You play as Leila a member of the Vigilant Order and uncover the truth behind the eternal darkness, Leila's mysterious sister, and the horrors that stalk her in a world that has forgotten daylight.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 1, 2021)

Cvrk said:


> *Gedonia*
> 
> View attachment 215119
> 
> ...



Gedonia is a gem, i posted this a few days ago, nice little game. It is a beta though still so hopefully the dev will keep at it. He does reply on the steam discussion though if you need.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 1, 2021)

Just about coping with the effects of sciatica which I wouldn't wish on anybody, so since I'm not in the mood for working, Lara to the rescue.



I'm glad she knows how to use that shotgun!


----------



## Audioave10 (Sep 2, 2021)

I found the Stalker "Anomaly" Download on ModDB and its been there a few months. I didn't even realize it is a full Mod/all 3 games and complete
as it is. You don't even need the other games as a base.  Over 16GBs of highly adjustable Mod Goodness. 64bit improved engine too.


----------



## SN2716057 (Sep 2, 2021)

About to get a bend chassis which isn't a problem for me


----------



## Bomby569 (Sep 2, 2021)

Desperados III (aka Shadow Tactics with cowboys), i love this type of games for some unknown reason, can't get enough of them.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Sep 2, 2021)

What do I do on a day off from work?  Deliver Teslas to Sky Harbor in Phoenix.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 3, 2021)

Gonna have a look at the new state of decay 2 update tonight.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 3, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Gonna have a look at the new state of decay 2 update tonight.


It has the best bases yet offered in the game, and FINALLY some new missions.

UL is one of the best devs out there. 3 years after release they keep adding new content every few months, responding to fan wishlists and fixing bugs. This Homecoming (return to Trumbull County from the first game) is the 5th map. We’ve have 4 major gameplay additions during this time as well.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 3, 2021)

rtwjunkie said:


> It has the best bases yet offered in the game, and FINALLY some new missions.
> 
> UL is one of the best devs out there. 3 years after release they keep adding new content every few months, responding to fan wishlists and fixing bugs.



I like both of them.


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 3, 2021)

I'm leaking a bit right now. I totally missed this was coming out. Or existed. I'm getting a start of a bucket list again for gaming and that was awhile ago... a nice problem to have ! D2 in three weeks... now this. DAMN SON. And from what I'm reading, its glorious and builds on the previous foundation with lots of feedback from the community. 









						Pathfinder: Wrath of the Righteous - Enhanced Edition
					

Brace yourself for new adventures set in your favorite universe thanks to the Inevitabl




					www.gog.com
				




This review nails it





Character creation. Yep. That's for the whole next week I guess  If Kingmaker was Owlcat's BG1... Is this going to be their BG2? I certainly hope so, but seeing as they added a whole new tier on top of character progression...



rtwjunkie said:


> It has the best bases yet offered in the game, and FINALLY some new missions.
> 
> UL is one of the best devs out there. 3 years after release they keep adding new content every few months, responding to fan wishlists and fixing bugs. This Homecoming (return to Trumbull County from the first game) is the 5th map. We’ve have 4 major gameplay additions during this time as well.


This title tickles me too, but haven't found the mojo to dive into yet 



SN2716057 said:


> About to get a bend chassis which isn't a problem for me



Holy draw distance though :O



Cvrk said:


> *Gedonia*
> 
> View attachment 215119
> 
> ...



Gedonia was in my sights too  Waiting till its finished.

And... Vigil! I tried it... was too old school platformy for me, in some weird way... but then I tried GRIME - from the same studio. Now that's... also platforming. But the art and gameplay they invented for it... its something else. Be sure to check it out if you havent yet!



Audioave10 said:


> I found the Stalker "Anomaly" Download on ModDB and its been there a few months. I didn't even realize it is a full Mod/all 3 games and complete
> as it is. You don't even need the other games as a base.  Over 16GBs of highly adjustable Mod Goodness. 64bit improved engine too.



Anomaly is great! I played it recently. Smooth all the way.


----------



## Mac the Geek (Sep 3, 2021)

Cvrk said:


> Who reads all these books in a shooter game?
> 
> View attachment 213920



Those aren't books, they're DVDs of all the other COD games.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Sep 4, 2021)

*6 days and i left 480 ranks behind me. But the path is still long and its getting more difficult tho. tbh one out of 250 worldwide is okay as well for me.  100 is VERY ambitious this season. And as always i am cleaning the field from behind. its the age.... no longer 18yrs*










managed a 19 tyrannical dungeon with a 97% performance out of ~80k parses... means: 3% of my co-heals were better


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 4, 2021)

Been telling myself I'd get to the glowing see, see tha boi Virgil. But I keep getting intercepted in little sorties... when I'm not wandering off. Hadn't been out to the southeastern side of the map much at all, so I cased it a bit, lit up some spots. Picked up too much crap. Twice. There are little spots not worth going back for, but if you go while you're there...

I probably have more shit to find out there. The whole lower section of the map is hot as crap though - that's where all of the toughest enemies are.



Spoiler: some screenshots from the trip



It's a perfect morning to head off for the sea. I'll fast travel to the electrical hobbyist's club and walk from there.




Still pretty nice as we close in. This leads to an [I'm betting] far lesser known flanking entrance to the glowing sea. If you continue a little south down the road from the hobby club, there's a right turn past a half-fallen wire-fence gate. You keep left after turning right down the road on the other side to find this spot. Weather permitting well, but it becomes icky not much further past here. It's pretty much a straight shot across to the crater in the back (you can SEE it way back there - that white puff in front of the mountain,) but I want to ding on the front entrance fast-travel point, as I have to go back at least one or two more times. But I do still head to this point and simply divert to following the overpass further south. It takes you straight to the main sea entrance. All of the paths to the sea are jacked up and perilous. You can easily get sucked into an exterior "dungeon" or two just getting seen. I thread the needle, try and hit some safe spots to drop back in later.




We've made it. There's the nastiness. Night is coming in a few hours, too.




Yeap... is dark. Fortunately not too far off here, as I'm about to not be able to see shit. You can see the mist hanging over the crater straight ahead, it's still a bit far. You can scroll up to the shot of the other entrance and see that same mountain - it's where the children of atom are. And yes, I've got Morrowind-ass mushrooms in my glowing sea.




At least I made it to the children of atom in time. The last bit was almost pitch black in parts... no distance with the fog. A more intense radstorm came in. I used the skyline to find my way in. It served to my advantage heading out to Virgil's cave, lots of nasties, but I'm kitted with shadowed gear and a chameleon leg piece (triggers cloak when crouched and stationary,) so I didn't exactly have problems getting around without getting spotted by all of the bugs and ghouls. I did pick some off along the way, I've got a mod that lets me unlock life-detect optics and a silenced .50 Hunting Rifle.

It almost sounds cheaty until you see what I am in. And FWIW, that .50 cal still took 5 shots to drop the sleeping deathclaw outside of the cave. And the rest is as foggy as this, but much blacker. That gray stuff is specific to the crater. There's a bunch of shacks right there, you know. See em? Yeah...






Found a great place to see ENB reflections. A flooded parking facility. Not the best angular range but I can't live without it anymore.




Some comparisons, all in all it's not a small difference! Darker too, but that's what flashlight mods are for. Also, lets fix the color a bit. The green just looked weird to me. It's ethereal, with no apparent source.


Spoiler


----------



## AlwaysHope (Sep 5, 2021)

The outer worlds. 
Dunno why but it kinda reminds me of Prey.


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 5, 2021)

K. Since the new Pathfinder is 'I just got launched'-typical stuff I'm moving on. I suppose its going to be a 'complete edition' purchase again after all, which was the best Pathfinder Kingmaker experience I had anyway.

Gedonia next. If launched is also unfinished, why not just dive into early access... Somehow Gedonia tickles the good old WoW open world thingy a little bit. Maybe the fact they straight up stole some skills from it does help. Conjure food, Blink on an Arcane spec? I went looking for Polymorph next... but it does not detract from the experience. The character builds you can make look inspiring.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 5, 2021)

Started Resident Evil 0 again and damn that's some awesome game!

I'll start RE1 remake after this and you can guess who I'll play with


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 5, 2021)

Just finished Metro: Last Light (Redux). I got the bad ending as always. I really tried hard to get the good one this time, but the game didn't care.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 5, 2021)

I just finsished all the fights in the arena in ertoron in Gedonia and got myself a full set of blue armour, noice.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 5, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> I got the bad ending as always. I really tried hard to get the good one this time, but the game didn't care.


That sucks man.


----------



## QuietBob (Sep 5, 2021)

Starting Dimensions of the Past - the third official expansion for the original Quake. I can wholeheartedly recommend the other two mission packs as well. They're both innovative and present more challenge than the main game.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 5, 2021)

QuietBob said:


> Starting Dimensions of the Past - the third official expansion for the original Quake. I can wholeheartedly recommend the other two mission packs as well. They're both innovative and present more challenge than the main game.
> 
> View attachment 215632


I am drooling for the GOG release!!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 5, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> Just finished Metro: Last Light (Redux). I got the bad ending as always. I really tried hard to get the good one this time, but the game didn't care.


Sucks! There are some very specific things you must or must not do. You can google the list. Plenty of people have provided an accurate rundown of how you have to play for each type of ending.


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 6, 2021)

Been progressing through the story of FO4. I'm far along enough with all of the factions that I need to get to The Institute. Now that I've squared away that horrendous drag of being introduced to The Institute (I say that but it IS an interesting place where you can learn a lot about the world,) I can square away a lot. I've got some sundry to square away though. One of the railroad quests took me to a place for one of Nick Valentine's quest. No fricking way I'm doing it twice, so I need to grab Nick and advance him to that point. Just clear that stuff on my quest list.

The Trinity Tower quest seemed like a perfect start. I grabbed it on my list a while back, picking up the radio signal when I was near it. Rescuing that dumb radio guy who thought somehow that reading Macbeth to super-mutants would teach them the meaning of human kindness and provide them with a sense of culture. Picking up Strong. I've never actually taken Strong along. Maybe I should at some point.

I like the little touches they use to make the skyscrapers stand out all around Boston. There are so many distinct skyscrapers. Not all of them even matter, but they're there anyway, just lookin kinda neat. I've come to enjoy the styling more with modding. It's less appealing to take the time to look around when everything looks all low quality with crappy colors. You don't appreciate the visuals set up nearly as much, because they aren't superficially pleasing enough to get your attention to begin with.



I'm sneaking up on the first few in the lobby. Because I can easily just run in to kill them. But why do that when I can toy with them?

Lost patience at the top, ripped my way up and shot til the boss and his guy were dead. It didn't take long. I like how the blood splatter made it to the pump. It really emphasizes how they didn't even get a chance to react before they were pulp and entrails.




I've been working on my Nora a little bit, thinking about her character.


Spoiler



...and I've been thinking back over the timeline. Husband killed, son kidnapped. Scrambles around the newfound wasteland before her to find him. Manages to track down the guy who killed him. Kills him. Through a series of events enters The Institute. Becomes the guy who killed her husband... FOR The Institute? I mean... she mostly just does the dirty work that Kellogg used to do... almost like it was meant that way... because Kellogg had become an ugly stye and someone who could fill that role, but with better approval and understanding of their goals, would have reason to want him dead for something that he was ordered to do, by The Institute, knowing it might put a target on him. Just sayin. They essentially created Kellogg 2.0 when they sent him out. Father knew this shit. He woke up the one person that he himself knew of who could try to go after Kellogg, an Institute asset. He suggested it. The man talks fluffy but his whole life is Institute strategy. At all costs must they advance onward. There could be only two outcomes: either the remaining parent becomes of the wasteland/dies, or becomes tenacious enough to not only drop Kellogg, but actually find HIM. The transformation of character would be inevitable. Just through chasing him she would become strong and adaptable to wasteland environments. And she would have killed a lot of people. _It's what she's good at._



Suffice to say, things have changed her, but mostly I needed a backstory for this cool-ass Institute-themed outfit.  Forreal though, your character in this game IS kind of just a callous mercenary on a moral streak. There's more in the Institute lore to hold up that story, significantly more than I can get into right now. It's laughably close to what much of the littler bits of lore around the story point to. But this is what someone who kills a 100-year-old cybernetic wasteland super-stomper of a being, once thought to be a person, needs to look like to do it. This is a person who runs around killing people all day every day lol

I'm still learning to age-up faces. I'm telling you, faces are friggin IMPOSSIBLE in this damned game. I have only managed to make her look like a vampire in low light. But maybe it's better that she looks like a murderous vampire-witcher, you know? Maybe that's just what 3D Fallout player characters have always been. Who knows?  

The shaping is so hard, it takes way more time than I'm willing to put in. I'm using a pulled back hair model to make hats work. Nobody who does hair mods does models for hats like the in game styles sometimes have. They just poke right through. White is still a poor color choice here because of that. This is probably because most of them aren't making any models, but rather ripping them from other games 

Can't stress enough how much of this is about that outfit. It looks sick as hell in the rain. Why weren't the Courser uniforms actually this cool-looking?


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 6, 2021)

rtwjunkie said:


> Sucks! There are some very specific things you must or must not do. You can google the list. Plenty of people have provided an accurate rundown of how you have to play for each type of ending.


Yeah, I just watched a rundown on youtube. Basically, you have to be all stealthy and not kill anyone in the second part of the game. I guess that's just not my style.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 6, 2021)

still can't break my magic the gathering arena addiction... someone help. lol


----------



## outpt (Sep 6, 2021)

QuietBob said:


> Starting Dimensions of the Past - the third official expansion for the original Quake. I can wholeheartedly recommend the other two mission packs as well. They're both innovative and present more challenge than the main game.
> 
> View attachment 215632


playing off steam. already had quake and got the other missions free. quake and planescape torment have always been my favorites.


----------



## QuietBob (Sep 6, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> still can't break my magic the gathering arena addiction... someone help. lol



So you're saying it has you under a spell?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 6, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> I guess that's just not my style.


Aww, go on Conan, kill all the things!


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 6, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Aww, go on Conan, kill all the things!


I literally can't hide in the shadows for too long. My little finger gets tired keeping Ctrl pressed down.


----------



## RealKGB (Sep 6, 2021)

Geometry Dash for mobile. So far the best $2 I've ever spent.


Spoiler












I don't make good levels, but I like making auto levels of good levels.
So that's what I do. So far I've done Infusion (Shadow Gauntlet 5), Magmatic Sanctuary (Fire Gauntlet 5), Unbound, Shrimp (Poison Gauntlet 4), and First Race (Fire Gauntlet 3). I'm working on doing Generation Retro (Poison Gauntlet 5) and Olivia (Daily level that I really liked). The 2 screenshots are from AutOlivia (tentative name), one is the editor, one is gameplay. It takes about 15 seconds to load the level from the editor which is amusing, though it does have almost 80000 objects.
One of the fun parts of auto levels is seeing how creators make their levels, and Olivia seems like black magic. Everything it does is:
A. Super technical and cool, I mostly understand how it works
B. Black magic that I will never understand

Generation Retro is simpler but annoying, so I'm saving that for later.

I also made Memories, which I'm really proud of. It's another level with parts of every other level, but what sets it apart is its inclusion of Ultiate Destruction.
For those who don't know, the trailer for Geometry Dash showed a level called Ultiate Destruction. For the ending of the level, I used a segment of that level and also set it to TMM43's Ultimate Destruction. I got the song to sync well somehow (I can't decorate for the life of me, nor can I make amazing gameplay, but the gameplay that I do make syncs somehow), though some things I learned:
Deadlocked and Fingerdash are waaaack. They do stuff weirdly and it was quite hard to get them to work via custom object transferring. 73248686, if you're interested.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 6, 2021)

RealKGB said:


> Geometry Dash for mobile. So far the best $2 I've ever spent.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



i have been playing this game for years on mobile.  my niece and nephew recently started playing it this summer too, it is fun... i have only beat like 4 levels though... i suck, but still enjoy it LOL


----------



## RealKGB (Sep 6, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> i have been playing this game for years on mobile.  my niece and nephew recently started playing it this summer too, it is fun... i have only beat like 4 levels though... i suck, but still enjoy it LOL


When I started playing I struggled with Stereo Madness. I kept playing for 3 years and my skills improved slightly (beating Dry Out was a huge accomplishment), then I left the game for awhile.
When I came back in May 2020 I was somehow quite a bit better and able to master some Harder levels with relative ease.

If you don't have the full version I highly recommend it. There are great user-created levels out there.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 6, 2021)

Just finished Rise Of The Tomb Raider which I have always enjoyed and that must be my third or fourth playthrough. None of the TR games ever get tired and I always go back to them when I'm not in the mood for anything too fast.
Talking of which, I've also started Shadow Of The Tomb Raider again which just gets more lush and gorgeous every time I look at it. In terms of action and grittiness, I think Rise takes it.
Here's an angry Lara and by the way, I don't really like it when she swears, especially the F word. Not a prude, but it just doesn't work with her.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 6, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Just finished Rise Of The Tomb Raider which I have always enjoyed and that must be my third or fourth playthrough. None of the TR games ever get tired and I always go back to them when I'm not in the mood for anything too fast.
> Talking of which, I've also started Shadow Of The Tomb Raider again which just gets more lush and gorgeous every time I look at it. In terms of action and grittiness, I think Rise takes it.
> Here's an angry Lara and by the way, I don't really like it when she swears, especially the F word. Not a prude, but it just doesn't work with her.
> View attachment 215776



they really are great games.  it would be nice to see the Prince of Persia series get that level of AAA treatment.


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 7, 2021)

Nick Valentine's quests and dialog are among the best of FO4. They wrote him wayyy more into things than any other character. There are things you only really learn if you play with him. I didn't mean to start with him this soon, but Far Harbor is coming up and I gotta take him for that. The dialogue with him is a cut way above anything else. I don't understand how he exists, but I am grateful for his contribution to this game.

Just sussing out the Marty Bullfinch case. This place is pretty hardcore as far as super mutant lairs go. I remember that much from doing it a long time ago. But I did find a protectron terminal at the entrance. They're all watchers, higher level. I put them in police mode and 3 of them marched off to cleanse the area. Here they are zeroing in on a legendary super mutant.



He's screwed. They're really on him. I never managed to catch either of them shooting but they were having quite an exchange. It's kind of magnificent. They've got him backed up in this doorway, hiding from them.






Though one robocomrade was felled in the skirmish, the remaining two watchers still found it in them to do a little victory shamble before the corpses of their previous adversaries. I love these guys.

I've just been following them as they relentlessly gun these mutants down. They did go down eventually but this small, vertical area has like a couple dozen mutants and I'd say they cut through half before they went down, with me just running stealth support. I'd just huddle around them until I hit an open spot where I was visible. Let cloak go up by stopping and take my shots while the green guys were caught up. I don't know if a mod lets this happen or what. My understanding of the protectrons is that you always need to put them in ticket attendant mode and have a subway token to give them immediately (yes, those things have a use) and then they'll ignore you and seek out other entities in the building to 'check their tokens' and well... but any other mode is supposed to be fully hostile, I thought. For the longest time I only ever remember them attacking me as soon as they were booted up. I'd just destroy them for parts and the occasional legendary piece. But now if I just chill while they roll out it's fine, even in police mode. I can even engage enemies, so long as I don't shoot at the trons. I used one to clear out super duper mart like this.

Either way, I'm glad they're like this in my game  It's good fun to just unleash them and watch the enemies struggle to come to terms with what's happening, not even paying attention to me. I didn't know they could actually be useful until this year.


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 7, 2021)

Not playing but downloading after purchasing - Catherine Classic. Was on sale (I think) for something like €8. I finished the extended version (Full Body) on PS4 and sold it some time ago. Might as well have it on PC for the soundtrack alone.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 8, 2021)

Finally back to playing my number one Gaming Addiction Anonymous game. SoD2 of course, and have moved my community to Trumbull Valley where the first game took place. It’s like going back to someplace you used to live, years earlier. I find myself remembering things all over the map as I see them. Getting missions and some stories from some of the original game’s personalities is pretty cool too.

I really think they amped up the zombie aggression level on all difficulty levels, as well. Anyway, having a blast. Update 26, Homecoming may be one of the best updates they have given SoD2.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 8, 2021)

Naughty Sitra - if you know, you know.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 8, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Naughty Sitra - if you know, you know.
> View attachment 216005



No peanut smuggler though


----------



## Calmmo (Sep 10, 2021)

Tales of Arise.
Looks nice, but lots of close camera pop-in and lod switching. (like REALY close, maaybe a 15-20m high quality radius and after that its poof details like NPC's and such)  It's UE4 tho so a custom config is bound?? to come up sooner or later.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 10, 2021)

Fun with fire in Far Cry 5.


----------



## jayjr1105 (Sep 10, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Fun with fire in Far Cry 5.
> View attachment 216333


After beating FC5 a year or two ago, I recently finished it again on hard mode.  Such a fun game.  I did carry over my perks from normal mode but still was challenging but not too hard.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 10, 2021)

I love FC5, finished it once, going through again.

Playing fallout 4 atm too, and Gedonia


----------



## jayjr1105 (Sep 10, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> I love FC5, finished it once, going through again.
> 
> Playing fallout 4 atm too, and Gedonia


I could never get into the fallout games.  Start too slow.  Maybe I should give them a shot.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 10, 2021)

jayjr1105 said:


> After beating FC5 a year or two ago, I recently finished it again on hard mode.  Such a fun game.  I did carry over my perks from normal mode but still was challenging but not too hard.


The only part of FC5 that I got really, really annoyed with was the Only You challenge. It buried itself inside my head like a malignant worm and that shooting gallery boss fight which was pure torture.
It's also one of the most talked about games on Steam, even before it was launched, with battle lines drawn between the snowflakes and others which just goes to show that if something is controversial even before it's published, you know the marketing dept did their job.


----------



## Rahnak (Sep 10, 2021)

Started playing Control to try RTX and I'm hooked. It's a pretty interesting game.


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 11, 2021)

jayjr1105 said:


> I could never get into the fallout games.  Start too slow.  Maybe I should give them a shot.


Honestly, if we're talking in a general sense, they're chill games. As far as open-world goes it is very relaxed. FO4 especially. Not the most interesting on their own, but I'm totally jaded at this point. There's plenty of fun to be had and the aesthetic kinda creeps up on you. And then there is New Vegas, done by some of the same people working on 1 and 2. Bethesda kind of lent them the engine and they made a great open-world RPG out of it with good character customization, and really great writing with lots of factions that you can be involved with in many different ways - your choices really feel like they have weight in this engrossing overarching story that is the tale of the Mojave Wasteland, the fate of which is seen manifested in the outcomes of your choices with the different factions, what you make of their intentions as you progress, seeing whatever you happen to see (you'll play it a few times to really start to get all angles of it.) It's really pretty special in that regard. I think a lot of people would agree that one brought the heart of Fallout back to the 3D games for a bit.

Well... all of them have the problem of Bethesda clunk. They're not the best-feeling games, though some of that can be alleviated with some light modding. They all have at least one big bug patch mod that's basically mandatory, haha. FO4 actually has okay shooting. They got some help during a collab on Wolfenstein, so it's not their usual homebrew rudimentary stuff. It has a bit more going on that makes it more enjoyable. That can also easily be fixed-up a bit more by installing a mod or two. But it's very loot oriented and there's a settlement feature where you build your own settlements. You can mostly skip it but it's still a core mechanic. It's worth putting time into it for crafting, which is pretty big, too. Honestly though... one upside to these games is that you can skip pretty much anything you feel like and just continue playing. It's just a rolling loop of explore, fight, and loot. FO3 has less of that looting cycle, though. Weapons and armor are simpler. But they have quirks too and that game really looks and feels dated. It has a real charm to it but going straight in, it might not. It does have some cool side quests and really great DLC. New Vegas is a bit better, the shooting especially. It also again has writing above and beyond either two... like it's not even the same class.

So it's always tradeoffs. If you can accept them as all being fairly flawed, they all have something lovable about them. The one I seem to play the most is FO4. Real talk, the writing is terrible and overall it's kind of a superficial experience. But it's one of those where it's fun to turn your brain energy down a bit and explore, branch out seeing all of these little places and sort of witnessing their stories. It has a lot of character in its minutia. They put a lot of things in places very few people would see for a long time. It also rewards you materially quite often for wandering off. Good for getting into that "Oooh, what's over there?" mindset. It's also the most moddable fallout, which adds a lot to it. The world is already this huge grab bag of stuff, and then you can add whatever you want to it.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 11, 2021)

jayjr1105 said:


> I could never get into the fallout games.  Start too slow.  Maybe I should give them a shot.



I don't give a lot of games enough chance... I still have yet to beat Skyrim... I sort of want to, but I just eh I don't know.


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 11, 2021)

A lot of my love for Skyrim, I think, stems from the fact that I legitimately have ADHD and it just so happens to hit EXACTLY the right buttons to basically hack my brain. I have to be responsible with it because neurologically speaking, it is wholly indistinguishable from a drug. But I knew that about it the very first time I played it, haha.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 11, 2021)

robot zombie said:


> A lot of my love for Skyrim, I think, stems from the fact that I legitimately have ADHD and it just so happens to hit EXACTLY the right buttons to basically hack my brain. I have to be responsible with it because neurologically speaking, it is wholly indistinguishable from a drug. But I knew that about it the very first time I played it, haha.



I never got very far in Skyrim, I have always been dumb when it comes to games. I think I was like 3 hours in and just couldn't figure out what I was supposed to do next, I wondered around a bit and enjoyed some views, then just kind of gave up and got a different game... lol  always regretted it though... since its considered like a legend of a game.


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 11, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I never got very far in Skyrim, I have always been dumb when it comes to games. I think I was like 3 hours in and just couldn't figure out what I was supposed to do next, I wondered around a bit and enjoyed some views, then just kind of gave up and got a different game... lol  always regretted it though... since its considered like a legend of a game.


Haha, I see how that happens. But hold on. What you're _supposed_ to do?! There's no supposed to nothin in that game. Well, that's the beauty for a lot of people. It's not a super-difficult game. You can sorta just go places and do stuff, trying different skills as you go. You just level as you use them. It's pretty laid back. The key thing is to stick to one armor type and one weapon type for a bit. Stealth and archery are good side-investments. OP in the long run. Everything else you do is sort of up to you. It's your adventure. There are factions out there. Different quests in the holds. Unique quests just kind of plopped in the wild. Stuff that's not even quest related to just find. I usually skip the main story initially. I may not start that till level 30 because of how much there is to get into outside of that... and there's still tons more after that. I pretty much do the main quest when I feel like it. You could play a couple hundred and never do it. I prefer to just run around and do different quests, uncover different items, just work my way out there without the dragons coming. I feel okay spoiling that to anyone lol. Once you hit a certain point early in that main quest, dragons start randomly attacking anywhere and it's a serious problem for you if you don't have some good attacks to dish out on land and into the air. And you've gotta go significantly past that point in the quest line before you get a crucial ability for hitting them on the ground.

It's one of those where you kinda lay back and take your time. Getting off track is basically the name of the game sometimes.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 11, 2021)

robot zombie said:


> Honestly, if we're talking in a general sense, they're chill games. As far as open-world goes it is very relaxed. FO4 especially. Not the most interesting on their own, but I'm totally jaded at this point. There's plenty of fun to be had and the aesthetic kinda creeps up on you. And then there is New Vegas, done by some of the same people working on 1 and 2. Bethesda kind of lent them the engine and they made a great open-world RPG out of it with good character customization, and really great writing with lots of factions that you can be involved with in many different ways - your choices really feel like they have weight in this engrossing overarching story that is the tale of the Mojave Wasteland, the fate of which is seen manifested in the outcomes of your choices with the different factions, what you make of their intentions as you progress, seeing whatever you happen to see (you'll play it a few times to really start to get all angles of it.) It's really pretty special in that regard. I think a lot of people would agree that one brought the heart of Fallout back to the 3D games for a bit.
> 
> Well... all of them have the problem of Bethesda clunk. They're not the best-feeling games, though some of that can be alleviated with some light modding. They all have at least one big bug patch mod that's basically mandatory, haha. FO4 actually has okay shooting. They got some help during a collab on Wolfenstein, so it's not their usual homebrew rudimentary stuff. It has a bit more going on that makes it more enjoyable. That can also easily be fixed-up a bit more by installing a mod or two. But it's very loot oriented and there's a settlement feature where you build your own settlements. You can mostly skip it but it's still a core mechanic. It's worth putting time into it for crafting, which is pretty big, too. Honestly though... one upside to these games is that you can skip pretty much anything you feel like and just continue playing. It's just a rolling loop of explore, fight, and loot. FO3 has less of that looting cycle, though. Weapons and armor are simpler. But they have quirks too and that game really looks and feels dated. It has a real charm to it but going straight in, it might not. It does have some cool side quests and really great DLC. New Vegas is a bit better, the shooting especially. It also again has writing above and beyond either two... like it's not even the same class.
> 
> So it's always tradeoffs. If you can accept them as all being fairly flawed, they all have something lovable about them. The one I seem to play the most is FO4. Real talk, the writing is terrible and overall it's kind of a superficial experience. But it's one of those where it's fun to turn your brain energy down a bit and explore, branch out seeing all of these little places and sort of witnessing their stories. It has a lot of character in its minutia. They put a lot of things in places very few people would see for a long time. It also rewards you materially quite often for wandering off. Good for getting into that "Oooh, what's over there?" mindset. It's also the most moddable fallout, which adds a lot to it. The world is already this huge grab bag of stuff, and then you can add whatever you want to it.



I like FO4, just done the vault 88 stuff, the overseer was weird.


----------



## Audioave10 (Sep 11, 2021)

I'm beginning to get lost in this Mod/Game. Sometimes I get my azz kicked too! I still go back for more. 
(not my Pic)


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 11, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> I like FO4, just done the vault 88 stuff, the overseer was weird.


You know? Of all of the DLC's, I've done that one the least. I really like that location, pretty neat bandit fight. The inside is cool, I like the main quest for it. I got bummed about some of the building limitations and amount of things that can't be cleaned. Far Harbor kinda stole me away as my favorite DLC by the time I even became aware of Vault 88. Nuka World is great, too.

I will hand it to them, they pretty much always hit on DLC stuff.

It's a great game. 2000+ hours of it will make you cynical, but I still play it. I'm playing it a bit today.  At this point I kind of get nostalgic for the look of the Commonwealth and the soundtrack that it's set to. I love that vibe now. Just a nice place to be when I'm just chillin. Explore and get into stuff. It can be fun to just think of yourself as an urban explorer, trolling through the wastes just so see what's there. Cautiously approaching challenges. I'll get into this mindset of handling everything sort of clean and safe, like some kinda fragile human. Not a ton of armor weight or anything. It's weirdly satisfying, and you uncover interesting stuff. Not just items. Being the Lone Wanderer can be pretty solitary but things never really feel empty. A lot of times you don't feel as 'alone' as you wish because there may be enemies hiding. And they may only be in a couple parts of that huge area, but if you don't know that yet, you don't feel alone. And then when you know you are, it's because you're safe and can explore a little more easily. Go slow and look at stuff, see the sights and little stories. I love when I'm out in a quiet part of the world and there's not much happening. It's super-relaxing and you can freely run around.

It reminds me a little bit of growing up here in Florida. Running around in gigantic nature preserves looking for the best secret base spots for games of manhunt and stuff like that.

I explored the Mass Pike tunnels the other day. They're huge! They basically take you across Diamond City 1.5 ways. Just this big metro full of ghouls and raiders, multiple exits spread far apart.. A few quests send you there, but usually to do something in one smaller sector of it... . You don't know how deep they run until you make it a point to cross them fully. That place really feels like an abandoned metro.

Lots of areas in the game are kinda like that. There's just way more than what you think, tucked away. And tons of stuff to just collect along the way. There are still places in the game I don't think I've been to yet. Not really. Like, for instance, when I went to Greentech for the story quest and got to the top, I saw a crater lake between apartments. I was just up there enjoying the view when I looked down and saw a saline crater pond. Been by there and never considered something like that being there.










That makes two craters that I know of. There's another one out towards the general hospital northwest from here. That one's kinda tough. Don't know if there's a story to this one. I appreciate finding these oddities everywhere, though.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 11, 2021)

mostly Fallout 4 and @Ahhzz D&D Dark Alliance

well most reviews are painting a mediocre tedious repetitive game (barely reaching 50% score) that does not affect me

I MEAN, come'on it has DRIZZT DO'URDEN! (and Bruenor/Catti-Brie/Wulfgar) and for someone who played the hell out of Baldur's Gate Dark Alliance I and II ... it's a pleasure to see another hack'n slash in that realm


and Bruenor has a beer mug on his shield ... THAT'S A HUGE PLUS FOR ME! 

clearly aimed toward 4p co-op (not my teacup) console/gamepad oriented (not a problem ... BG: DA series i owned them on OG XBOX and GBA, still play it on my Retroflag GPi case ) graphically pleasing, my only complaint would be the actions timing is a bit hard to get but nothing massive.

Drizzt is a bit more pleasing to play with, i tested Bruenor, which well ... is a Dwarf, thus a little slow but hard hitting


that scene in the opening had me yelling "UNLIMITED POWEEEERRRRRRRRRRR X7" and then "Oops... wrong franchise..."  )


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 11, 2021)

GreiverBlade said:


> mostly Fallout 4 and @Ahhzz D&D Dark Alliance
> View attachment 216471View attachment 216470
> well most reviews are painting a mediocre tedious repetitive game (barely reaching 50% score) that does not affect me
> 
> ...



I always take reviews with a grain of salt these days. i also think i would enjoy this game. i have played some really badly rated games and i enjoyed them at a personal level. some people are just too picky.  /shrug


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 11, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I always take reviews with a grain of salt these days. i also think i would enjoy this game. i have played some really badly rated games and i enjoyed them at a personal level. some people are just too picky.  /shrug


i have a load of game with "mostly negative" reviews that i absolutely love ...

opinions are subjective, even reviewers  ... i found myself often watching CohhCarnage on youtube because he approaches games like i do and give no damn to Twitch viewer that bash the game or him for liking the game  in short, if he like a game ... i will probably do too, i enjoy his playthrough more than reviews. (i bought CP2077 because of him ... and he truly enjoyed it, not because he has a cameo in it, he recognized the flaws but still enjoyed the heck of it.)

ah, fun ... i bought the physical day one edition and got the Deluxe+pre order DLC 


hilarious for something released in June ... that i did not pre order well physical "day one" copies qualify i guess (although on redeeming the code, Steam only mentioned "standard"  )
bah no biggies, it's just weapon skins.


----------



## Calmmo (Sep 12, 2021)

If anyone else is playing tales or arise there are already "fixes" for the horriblle LODswitching/detail/NPC draw distance issues








						Increase LODs and Shadow Distance :: Tales of Arise General Discussions
					

There are some tweaks floating around that are filled with settings that do nothing for this game, as well as a couple that are actually LOWER than default. Here are the settings that actually work and objectively increase quality. Go to %LOCALAPPDATA%\BANDAI NAMCO Entertainment\Tales of...




					steamcommunity.com
				











						- :: Tales of Arise General Discussions
					

-




					steamcommunity.com


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 12, 2021)

Calmmo said:


> Tales of Arise.
> Looks nice, but lots of close camera pop-in and lod switching. (like REALY close, maaybe a 15-20m high quality radius and after that its poof details like NPC's and such)  It's UE4 tho so a custom config is bound?? to come up sooner or later.
> 
> View attachment 216327View attachment 216328View attachment 216329


I like the art style but I'll wait until it's on sale. Too many games in my backlog now.


----------



## Calmmo (Sep 12, 2021)

Yeaaah, I was gonna play Pathfinder Wrath of the righteous my self but I put that one on a.. wait for patches to fix the issues cooldown. for now


----------



## Audioave10 (Sep 12, 2021)

I have games that the so-called reviewers didn't like, but I enjoyed them anyway...


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 12, 2021)

Sniper Ghost Warrior Contracts 1&2 are highly addictive. So many ways to approach your targets and the AI can sometimes be a little dumb.
This rings a bell...


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 12, 2021)

...


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 12, 2021)

Rahnak said:


> Started playing Control to try RTX and I'm hooked. It's a pretty interesting game.
> View attachment 216357



So thát is where I lost my Post It



lynx29 said:


> I never got very far in Skyrim, I have always been dumb when it comes to games. I think I was like 3 hours in and just couldn't figure out what I was supposed to do next, I wondered around a bit and enjoyed some views, then just kind of gave up and got a different game... lol  always regretted it though... since its considered like a legend of a game.


Funny, because that is how I played my first five times of Skyrim too. Intro, one or two steps of story line and off into the world only to get bored fast.

I did try the story further one time but it never caught me, not even a little bit. Oblivion did better for me, and so did Morrowind. I think it helped that we had less choice back then, more investment to really figure out what's supposed to be going on, I dunno. But the worlds were more interesting to me too. In Oblivion I really did finish every single quest eventually.



Calmmo said:


> Yeaaah, I was gonna play Pathfinder Wrath of the righteous my self but I put that one on a.. wait for patches to fix the issues cooldown. for now


Yeah and its likely to get expacs too. I had a blast playing Pathfinder Kingmaker when it was all said and done, but prior to that, not so much...


----------



## Rahnak (Sep 12, 2021)

PC crashed and corrupted my Control save, so that's nice. Been playing NFS: Heat in the meantime. It's... alright, but far from the best NFS. Customization is not bad, at least.

@Chomiq What game is that?


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 12, 2021)

Rahnak said:


> PC crashed and corrupted my Control save, so that's nice. Been playing NFS: Heat in the meantime. It's... alright, but far from the best NFS. Customization is not bad, at least.
> 
> @Chomiq What game is that?


I have NFS: Heat and yes, it's not nearly as raw as Hot Pursuit for example, which is up there with my all time favourite racing games. It's manic, which Heat definitely isn't.
I really don't get all these cheesy stories in racing games. I really couldn't give a monkey's about the story anyway.


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 12, 2021)

Rahnak said:


> PC crashed and corrupted my Control save, so that's nice. Been playing NFS: Heat in the meantime. It's... alright, but far from the best NFS. Customization is not bad, at least.
> 
> @Chomiq What game is that?


Trials of Mana, there's an enemy that basically changes your character into this and you can't do jack.


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 12, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I have NFS: Heat and yes, it's not nearly as raw as Hot Pursuit for example, which is up there with my all time favourite racing games. It's manic, which Heat definitely isn't.
> I really don't get all these cheesy stories in racing games. I really couldn't give a monkey's about the story anyway.


I tried the one before that, _Payback_ and had the same problem with it. The story isn't good... it's like if an amateur film group had their heartstrings tugged by Fast and the Furious and simply could not let it go! Holy crap, it was painful to see these poorly-rendered characters who still somehow look like b-list actors in a b-list movie when it is a game and they can quite literally look like anything. It was really bizarre to me, like they really wanted it to just have that b-tier feel. Maybe there was a meta-plot that got cut? 

Nah, but I was like "Okay, yeah we jumped the thing in the cutscene, but I'm actually driving now, maybe this is okay."

But no, it's not okay. It's not okay at all! The figgin steering assist cannot turn off. You can't just shoot into corners and drift out of them, or take a deep slice from the outside at maximum speed. No, you run the line exactly how it wants because if you do anything else it decelerates you and 'nudges' you to do the turn. It's infuriating. I stopped there, heh.

They've been doing the overly aggressive assists for a while. It's an immersion breaker for me when I tell the car to go one way and in the middle of doing that it decides it needs to go another to save me. The very way I have played those games since I was a kid is pretty much removed from the game by this. It's like having someone in the passenger seat with full controls that take over the second they use them. But you won't know exactly when that will happen, or what manuever it wants you to do. It MAKES me crash more often than it helps me. What kind of racing game intentionally slows you down so you don't crash? Isn't that all like... a part of the experienec? Or is NFS just trying to make you live through a bad racing movie?


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 12, 2021)

robot zombie said:


> I tried the one before that, _Payback_ and had the same problem with it. The story isn't good... it's like if an amateur film group had their heartstrings tugged by Fast and the Furious and simply could not let it go! Holy crap, it was painful to see these poorly-rendered characters who still somehow look like b-list actors in a b-list movie when it is a game and they can quite literally look like anything. It was really bizarre to me, like they really wanted it to just have that b-tier feel. Maybe there was a meta-plot that got cut?
> 
> Nah, but I was like "Okay, yeah we jumped the thing in the cutscene, but I'm actually driving now, maybe this is okay."
> 
> ...


I haven't played Payback because it took a beating off the critics and so I'll wait till it's way down in price. But on the assists, surely you can turn those off?


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 12, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I haven't played Payback because it took a beating off the critics and so I'll wait till it's way down in price. But on the assists, surely you can turn those off?


Nope. Biggest bane for everyone. You turn off the usual ones in the menu, but this is kinda different. It's like a hand actually grabs your car... like invisible walls manifest, keeping your car completely away from certain things... like magnetic repulsion. It's REALLY aggressive. More than anything I've seen in a racing game.

You can mess with the handling to get around it, but it seems like the handling settings themselves aren't great. But basically what you do is compensate for your car wanting to crab walk every time you take a turn the way the assist doesn't like it... pretty much make it so the handling properties of the car overstep the push of the assist. It's really kinda bonkers. There are slight workarounds, and then a lot of coping to do.

It's funny too... in free roam, it's fine. But every race locks you into it and I never did find a way around it. Playing around with tuning profiles and settings yielded nothing. It seems like it is baked into the normal races and it legit makes me lose when the car changes how it reacts to input with no warning. I'm heading up to a turn expecting to a certain line to already be unfolding... and then that line crumples up midway and I wind up in the wall anyway because when you try to go one direction, it pushes in the opposite. Say you need some gas to push your rwd tires out. If you gas with the game taking control from you, you'll push out the front instead. The car might actually move directly sideways with no rotation! Let off and magically you can turn and go forward again... as long as you do make the turn how it wants. Otherwise you crab walk again, until you leave the turn. It does that regardless of if gassing that hard at that low speed would usually spin you in circles or push the nose further out. Every car behaves about the same in that scenario. I felt like I gave it enough time and became a fly on the wall, watching myself tinker settings for a game I haven't enjoyed in 2 hours of playing.

It basically has a line for every turn, and the moment you are off of that, it does the fastest thing it can to keep you rigidly on it. You see a turn with lots of room, but it's a tight wormhole in reality and you won't know where the universe bends around it until you enter. From there, every direction you try to go is the same. I swear to you, you're in a hot wheels car and there's a kid reaching down grabbing your car through turns.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 12, 2021)

That sounds creepy and horrible so I'll be avoiding that one.


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 12, 2021)

I don't think you'll be missing much lol. It really is strange and confusing. I thought I forgot how to play for a minute. Not sure what they were going for but they made it so a big part of learning to play the game is learning how it wants you to take turns, going against visual cues and feedback learning built up while free driving without the restrictions.

Now, I remember having a hell of a time with Gran Turismo 3 as a child. But the way that game taught you to take turns correctly was by having you miss them and lose your time all on your own.  In Payback, it's more like it looks like you can take a turn several ways, but there's only ever the one. Decelerate and take it smooth. I always like NFS for careening through traffic and ducking into hairpin corners at impossible speeds, threading through multiple cars on the way into, during, and on the way out of the turn. Even better if there's a race or chase hinging on sticking that maneuver. Nail it and skeeze right out of it, slinking two more on the straight. That shit is so exciting and satisfying. It's not possible to drive that way in Payback. Not really. They don't have any granulariy in how you manuver through them.

You know how sometimes being on a straight will put a car in 'lane' mode? Where you don't move freely left and right anywhere on the road but rather give soft pushes that initiate subtle lane changes? It's kinda like that, for turns.


----------



## Rahnak (Sep 12, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I have NFS: Heat and yes, it's not nearly as raw as Hot Pursuit for example, which is up there with my all time favourite racing games. It's manic, which Heat definitely isn't.
> I really don't get all these cheesy stories in racing games. I really couldn't give a monkey's about the story anyway.


I got it just to scratch the racing itch until Horizon 5 comes along. But yeah, NFS hasn't been going down a good path, imo. The story is always bland and uninteresting. Like robot zombie said, I think they get far too much inspiration from The Fast and The Furious franchise. The driving is arcade to max, but more often that not, in a bad way.
Honestly, the only reason I even bought it was because I wanted to play around with the car customization. It's an area where Horizon 4 wasn't that great at. For 13€ I'm not complaining too much, but I'd say at full price it's definitely not worth it.


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 13, 2021)

Y'know... NFS is a very different thing now. I mean, different studio completely than the days of NFSU2 and back. But even in context, and how it takes that context.

I remember loving them in the Hot Pursuit days. Back then there were also a lot of cool racing movies, or action movies with lots of cars. They were in vogue and the hectic pace those games were set at really made you feel like that crazy action driver from whatever movies you had seen recently. It was just plain fun. You just kind of expected that you might have a crazy crash doing a questionable maneuver. You're almost intentionally losing control at times. But it let you do that and see what happens. It's exciting.

And it's like they almost manage to understand it now... like I can see they want to get it - they have the right things to connect. But they forget to let YOU be that driver, because they're caught up on showing you how. To have good arcade action you gotta let things be a little loosey goosey. It's part of the fun of arcade-style play. Some padding is always a part of that. But it's a minimal part a lot of the time. It's there to facilitate more extreme circumstances at opportune times, not prevent them! You have to leave room for things to happen if you want that 'again and again' effect. It's like this primal thing, a sense of squeezing order from chaos. And if you do it right, it pretty much always works on people. The feeling that makes NFS games fun comes from the gameplay and I'm not sure they're fully getting why or how.


----------



## Rahnak (Sep 13, 2021)

I had the original Hot Pursuit 2 for the PS2 and it was great, soundtrack and all. I can't stand the soundtrack on Heat. I immediately turned the music off. That might just be because I don't enjoy the vast majority of rap and hip-hop, so I can't really judge if it's good within the genre or not.

Underground 1 & 2 and Most Wanted were great too. Had a great time with Shift on PS3 with a wheel. And from the later ones I've played, the Hot Pursuit remake and Rivals might be my favorites. The Run was interesting too, I think. I say later but they're almost a decade old. I haven't really played the more recent ones with the exception of Heat. Rivals was probably the last one before Heat.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 13, 2021)

This EA trailer for NFS Hot Pursuit Remastered is one of my all time favourites, expertly put together, sending an arrow directly on target...5:10.
The featured race is Hotting Up which can be found at Rockingham Point and it's the most frantic race of the entire game. I tried it several times last night, got busted or destroyed my car five or six times and when I did eventually finish, my time was a hopeless 5:40.
I challenge anyone to beat 5:10 - video evidence required


----------



## Rahnak (Sep 13, 2021)

@Splinterdog I'm installing it now. I'll give it shot tonight, if cloud saves are enabled for it, I should be at end game.

EDIT: I just checked out of curiosity, I have done it in the past in 5:41:28 driving a Zonda Cinque NFS. Says I have 2 attempts. Improving 30+ seconds seems.. unlikely.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 13, 2021)

Rahnak said:


> @Splinterdog I'm installing it now. I'll give it shot tonight, if cloud saves are enabled for it, I should be at end game.


I have the original Origin version which doesn't have cloud saves and I also have the remastered version on Steam which doesn't use its own cloud save system, but Origin does. Weird.




__





						Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit Remastered - PCGamingWiki PCGW - bugs, fixes, crashes, mods, guides and improvements for every PC game
					






					www.pcgamingwiki.com
				




I've done ten runs on Hotting Up and my best so far is 5:59


----------



## Rahnak (Sep 13, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I have the original Origin version which doesn't have cloud saves and I also have the remastered version on Steam which doesn't use its own cloud save system, but Origin does. Weird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Didn't you manage a 5:40? Also, I play with a controller, which makes it way easier, imo.

You're right, Steam doesn't have cloud saves for Hot Pursuit. But games typically write their saves in the Documents folder and I have that backed up on OneDrive. So in a way, I have my very own cloud saves.


----------



## Khonjel (Sep 13, 2021)

Battlefield 1 and Half Life 2 in between exam study I can squeeze in. No screenshot.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 13, 2021)

How about a "What I'd like to be playing, and may download on my long weekend!?    Just found out people are still playing Tribes 2, and the addiction has kicked into high gear lol


----------



## Muaadib (Sep 13, 2021)

Yakuza 5 and original NFS Most Wanted unofficial remaster (mod collection).


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 13, 2021)

Back in 2005 Need For Speed Most Wanted was on one of my favorites, then in 2007 came NFS Pro Street, you can't buy these games anymore.


----------



## Muaadib (Sep 13, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Back in 2005 Need For Speed Most Wanted was on one of my favorites, then in 2007 came NFS Pro Street, you can't buy Pro Street anymore.


I agree, MW is among my favorites along with High Stakes since it was my first NFS experience.


----------



## purecain (Sep 13, 2021)

Ive been having fun beating the cheaters on COD WarZone


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 13, 2021)

Enjoying Trumbull Valley on the Homecoming addition to State of Decay 2.  It's been great going to all the locations and actually having memories IRL of what I did in some of those places in the original SoD in back  2015. The addition of actual story-like missions with some of the original inhabitants like Ray Santos and Mickey Wilkerson as well as newer longtime residents like Tressie Huerta and Iszbee has been pretty cool. Huge story scripting bugs, though which took alot of effort to work through with some helpful users on Steam. If anyone wants to know how to get through it and have the connected stories work, PM me and I'll be happy to help. If you haven't gotten into it yet, then wait for the patch. They are working on it.

In the meantime, a look down on part of Spenser's Mill in Trumbull Valley (the town where your first base, the church was in SoD1).


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 13, 2021)

I still have a copy of NFSMW 2005




Unfortunately


----------



## Audioave10 (Sep 13, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> I still have a copy of NFSMW 2005
> View attachment 216788
> 
> Unfortunately
> View attachment 216787


That's why I have an XP PC, a Vista Business 64bit PC and a Windows 7 PC. I know everyone can't do that with families and stuff.
It's the FUN part of being retired. You have to do something for fun! I also have about 80 games in the box or on CD/DVD discs.

Currently fighting my way back through Far Cry 1.  Messed up the Pic.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 13, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> I still have a copy of NFSMW 2005
> View attachment 216788
> 
> Unfortunately
> View attachment 216787


Yes it does...




Rahnak said:


> Didn't you manage a 5:40? Also, I play with a controller, which makes it way easier, imo.
> 
> You're right, Steam doesn't have cloud saves for Hot Pursuit. But games typically write their saves in the Documents folder and I have that backed up on OneDrive. So in a way, I have my very own cloud saves.


I thought it was 5:40, but no.
I'm using a keyboard which isn't perfect, but it works.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 13, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Yes it does...


Just found out I only have a copy of disc one and not disc 2 anymore...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 13, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Unfortunately
> View attachment 216787


That is a lie. Have you tried installing it? Run the installer in XP SP2 compatibility mode and then the same for the game itself. It should run just fine. Make sure you download and install DirectX9c before trying that though.



P4-630 said:


> Just found out I only have a copy of disc one and not disc 2 anymore...


Aww man. That's suckage.. Should you find disc2 it will work..


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 13, 2021)

Cat Interstellar is a very short space adventure set on Mars and I picked it up for $0.14. It's now running on the Unreal Engine 5, has a CineCam for screenshots and it does look absolutely stunning.








						CAT Interstellar: Recast on Steam
					

A short story inspired by Robert Heinlein's:The Moon Is a Harsh Mistress. The first iteration in a fight for Android freedom.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 13, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Cat Interstellar is a very short space adventure set on Mars and I picked it up for $0.14. It's now running on the Unreal Engine 5, has a CineCam for screenshots and it does look absolutely stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



0,79 EUR here.





RTX 2070 Super can't do 1440p 60fps in this game?...


----------



## pavle (Sep 13, 2021)

OpenTTD!


----------



## Muaadib (Sep 13, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That is a lie. Have you tried installing it? Run the installer in XP SP2 compatibility mode and then the same for the game itself. It should run just fine. Make sure you download and install DirectX9c before trying that though.


Can concur. Running it on W10 atm but I'm using a mod pack (redux) due to MW not supporting modern resolutions. the improved graphics are a nice addition too


----------



## Drone (Sep 14, 2021)

I miss TRAoD. Maybe oneday these guys will finish this project and it'll be playable.


----------



## Khonjel (Sep 14, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> This EA trailer for NFS Hot Pursuit Remastered is one of my all time favourites, expertly put together, sending an arrow directly on target...5:10.


Oh sweet summer child! You must not have experienced the cinematic masterpiece that is the original NFS Hot Pursuit 2010 trailer.









There's also the live action genius Europeans got:


----------



## thesmokingman (Sep 14, 2021)

Anyone play Rustler yet? Medieval GTA for the win! Just started playing it and it's hilarious.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 14, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> Anyone play Rustler yet? Medieval GTA for the win! Just started playing it and it's hilarious.



this game looks genius


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 14, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> Anyone play Rustler yet? Medieval GTA for the win! Just started playing it and it's hilarious.


I'd buy that for a dollar.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 14, 2021)

just looked at steam store, might have to grab Rustler


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 14, 2021)

Rustler is very good


----------



## SN2716057 (Sep 14, 2021)

BeamNG.drive (tire mod). I just love the detail.





Traffic is currently set at 10 which gives me ~40 fps, so 8 would probably be better.


Spoiler: 2 more glamour shots


----------



## Cvrk (Sep 16, 2021)

Ooo man! STEPH from *Life is Strange True Colors *









I am so in love with her. She is the perfect girlfriend material. I just love how they draw the character and the voice, ohhh the voice is like the best asmr voice it just gives me the tingles. 
Honestly, the game is very good, and totally worth I just don't think I'm in the right place. I need to play this when its raining outside and it's cold weather. I just continue to play it because of Steph every scene with her is fire....
Something tells me she might be playing for the other team and her and Alex (female protagonist) might get in a romance scene. 
Steph has the perfect character i just vibe whenever she talks


----------



## Sithaer (Sep 16, 2021)

Cvrk said:


> Ooo man! STEPH from *Life is Strange True Colors *
> 
> View attachment 217147
> View attachment 217148
> ...



Something tells me you didn't play LiS 1 BtS or just didn't pay attention if you are wondering that about Steph.
But yes its nice to see her making a comeback.

After I finished HZD _'not even close atm' _ I will also pick up this game and play it since I'm a huge LiS fan. _'Well mainly 1 and BtS'_
Till then I will try to stay away from spoilers/game play vids.


----------



## RealKGB (Sep 16, 2021)

More Geometry Dash. No screenshots this time, sorry!

I've made 2 more auto levels recently (and am close to completing a third). IDs are 73645262 (AutoLustre) and 73668017 (AutoShrimp). AutoShrimp needs a better name (I like integrating the word "auto" into the level's original name, such as Magmauto Sanctuary, Generation Auto, Autobound, etc.) but I don't know what I should do.

I've also started a big project, Atlantis. It's an extension of Aquarius (29416734) that uses the full 4 minutes and 43 seconds of the song.
I'm not touching decorating until the layout is done, since I know diddly squat about decorating right now. Looking at the guts of well-decorated levels is helping though as I understand some basics.
I'm guessing the finished level will be 7-star Harder or 8-star Insane, depending on how hard I make things.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 16, 2021)

Magic the Gathering expansion Innistrad launches tomorrow... so my addiction will return this weekend... I imagine I will be doing 12 hour marathon sessions of sealed deck tournaments back to back... last time I won so much I didn't even have to pay entrance fees on 3 sealed events... LOL


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 16, 2021)

SN2716057 said:


> BeamNG.drive (tire mod). I just love the detail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The world of this game is way too small imo, that's the reason I don't play it much.


----------



## SN2716057 (Sep 16, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> The world of this game is way too small imo, that's the reason I don't play it much.


Mods. American Roads is so far my fav.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 16, 2021)

SN2716057 said:


> Mods. American Roads is so far my fav.



Just got it installed, nice!


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 16, 2021)

NFS Remastered has a handy photo mode.


----------



## thesmokingman (Sep 17, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> just looked at steam store, might have to grab Rustler


Find the stable in the center under the first castle, fastest horsies around and they don't tire.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 17, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> Find the stable in the center under the first castle, fastest horsies around and they don't tire.



I keep getting killed by bloody nights on horseback lol, the xbow takes too long to reload, though i did find one with a 4 shot mag. It is a nice game, me and my GF was in tears laughing at the farting.


----------



## thesmokingman (Sep 17, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> I keep getting killed by bloody nights on horseback lol, the xbow takes too long to reload, though i did find one with a 4 shot mag. It is a nice game, me and my GF was in tears laughing at the farting.


Wait till you find the poppies!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 17, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> Wait till you find the poppies!



poppies?


----------



## thesmokingman (Sep 17, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> poppies?


Yea, there's poppies or some flower that grows in the forest that makes your character high. I think it is after the main quest after you cross the bridge.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 17, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> Yea, there's poppies or some flower that grows in the forest that makes your character high. I think it is after the main quest after you cross the bridge.



I had to nick some ale for a priest, ran a person over with the cart and ended up with nights all after my arse.


----------



## SN2716057 (Sep 17, 2021)

The nimble scarab climbing one of the mountains on the American Road map in BeamNG.drive.



including IYB Off-road Tires mod


----------



## Khonjel (Sep 17, 2021)

Finished Half Life 2.








*Bye now!*




*Just kidding! It's HL2 Episode 1 time! Yay!!!*





Ugh oh! The vortigaunts pissed off Mr. G-man I think. Thoughts and prayers for vortigaunts.




Did I ever fail to tell you guys how much I love the facial animation in Half Life 2? Specially Alyx.










Also back in Witcherland. Finally gonna dust off my knuckles to go off to do the HoS and BaW expansions. Just played half an hour tbh. Feeling lethergic last few days if i'm being honest because of 2nd vaccine shot. Can't pull myself to do hours upon hours of RPG run today.


----------



## Cvrk (Sep 17, 2021)

Does Steph look exactly like the woman from KOTOR Remake? 




@Khonjel i can't play Witcher anymore. This feels like it needs to have its own dedicated thread.
I installed Witcher 3 cuz is aw on YB some heavy modded stuff. And I wanted to add all the graphical improvements mods 4k textures etc etc to see just how good the game can look. 
I can't :| No joke....I just can't

Witcher 3 is old. Like old...like something really old. 
After playing Valhalla and seeing how amazing a character can move, every single muscle all articulations when climbing or jumping ....Geralt is stiff. Like stiff as made of wood and so is Roach the horse. When he is fighting he moves no muscles, the animations look old and the hitbox is messed up, his hits don't even connect to the enemies he's hitting in the air...everything about the game is old. Facial animation when characters are talking...what facial animation they are all made of wood. 

Witcher 3 plays old, it looks old everything about it is old. Facial animation in Life is Strange is like watching a movie, there is almost...almost 90% no difference. The same can be said about Valhalla. 

I don't know what will happen when they will release the remastered Witcher 3 with ray-tracing...but I feel like its gonna be an old old game with ray tracing and that's it.


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 17, 2021)

Y'know? Metro Exodus is a cool ass game. I really like it.

But you know what I don't like? The sandstorms. In NG+ you turn on more extreme weather. It's great. They're beautiful. The sandstorms look amazing all enhanced what wicha tracin rays nstuff.

Problem is, the sandstorm behavior is balls. It's seriously balls. I'm not pulling punches on it. The main problem is that when they trigger, they sometimes just will NEVER time out. You can sit there and they'll go until the game crashes, however long that takes. Go sleep somewhere, still there. Sleep all you want, it will never end. You have to enter another zone on the map for it to clear. Not all are like this, just some.

You have to watch where you are when one comes. There's a variant that is THICK. Herein lies the problem. Where am I? Can you tell me where I am? It's daytime btw.




I'll tell you where I am. I am in that valley where the first split ship is. I can't get out because I cannot see anything until I hit a wall. It's this narrow channel with tons of crap to snag on, none of which you will see even the faintest outline of. All I can do is load back. Listen, I'm all for this kind of stuff reducing visibility. But THIS becomes a thing in a matter of 2 seconds, and then stays 4-ever. You go from normal to engulfed out of nowhere. It's cool in concept, but it fucking sucks to play through. I knew it was going to get like this, too. I was trying to get out of the area.

Just... why?  Who's cruel joke idea was this? It's hardcore man! Maybe just a little TOO real... I have no means of going against this. You're trapped, unless you feel like bumping stuff and going in circles for a while. Might as well make em kill your character, make avoiding them completely a part of the whole deal. But I'm pretty sure this whole situation isn't meant to happen. It just does. It's worth it for the snow/rain in the Volga and Forest areas. They look friggin sick. But these goddamned sandstorms. I feel like Hunter S. Thompson trying to cover that desert race in Fear and Loathing.




EDIT: Alright, I'm over it now. When I was freeing the slaves on the OTHER split ship, I shot the juggernaut guy in the nuts with 9 incendiary rounds immediately upon entering the door. Well, I shot him once, and then I paused to think for a second before rapidly popping 8 more in. It was great. The nu-metal action music came on, he started to stand up from his throne as I brought them down... and then "Oouagh!" as he fell down curled up in flames. As he lies there burning, the music abruptly stops. All is quiet, save for the gentle whistle of moisture escaping from burning flesh. Peace at last. I'm getting too good at dealing with them. They used to give me so much shit.


----------



## Khonjel (Sep 18, 2021)

Cvrk said:


> @Khonjel i can't play Witcher anymore. This feels like it needs to have its own dedicated thread.
> I installed Witcher 3 cuz is aw on YB some heavy modded stuff. And I wanted to add all the graphical improvements mods 4k textures etc etc to see just how good the game can look.
> I can't :| No joke....I just can't
> 
> ...










Ehh I'd say Witcher 3 still holds up nicely. And with mod support, will hold up for years to come. But you should've seen my disappointment after I started Dragon Age Inquisition right after finishing Witcher 3. Ugly models, stiff animation, horse animation like of mechanical bulls, no dodge system unless special moves in each class. DAI feels like at least a decade old game with shiny lighting and polygon count, not a 2014 game. The only thing going for it was the bioware party system and the incredible world and characters.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 18, 2021)

NFS Hot Pursuit is definitely my favourite racing game because it's just racing and bashing the cops. What could be better?
No frills, no corny storyline, just frantic racing and the remastered version just adds a lick of paint.
I've yet to beat 5:10 yet, so I've got that to look forward to.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Sep 19, 2021)

Audioave10 said:


> That's why I have an XP PC, a Vista Business 64bit PC and a Windows 7 PC. I know everyone can't do that with families and stuff.
> It's the FUN part of being retired. You have to do something for fun! I also have about 80 games in the box or on CD/DVD discs.
> 
> Currently fighting my way back through Far Cry 1.  Messed up the Pic.


I played the original Far Cry in December, 2013 and finished it during the same month.


----------



## EntropyZ (Sep 20, 2021)

Getting lost in the zone again. Surprisingly I feel like "Anomaly" is a good way to replay the game after spending a lot of hours with "Call of Chernobyl" mod. The addons hosted bring a lot of tweaks I like for a survival sandbox.

I took a few pictures with my merc buddies that got me through some rough patches when the spawning system doesn't play nice and drops a bunch of mutants that can shred you to pieces in seconds whether you're running an exo or not. My first squad went down to only a single member left, who had the best survival rate and I ended up letting him go, so he could continue his own adventure and keep climbing the rankings on his own.

It's actually pretty cool when some of the AI you meet or have a good relation with tend to send messages through their PDAs that you can read at random moments. It reassures me that some of them haven't bit the dust yet.

One time I unlocked a lead-lined heavy duty box that had a sentient anomaly sample inside that promised me riches if I open it... I opened it in a public place and the chaos that ensued was hilarious when the thing also laughed and started burning everyone in the bar. Of course, nobody could establish any causality between me opening the secured container and the flying anomaly of fire and death appearing out of nowhere.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Sep 20, 2021)

Playing Life is Cring: True Hipsters


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 20, 2021)

EntropyZ said:


> Getting lost in the zone again. Surprisingly I feel like "Anomaly" is a good way to replay the game after spending a lot of hours with "Call of Chernobyl" mod. The addons hosted bring a lot of tweaks I like for a survival sandbox.
> 
> I took a few pictures with my merc buddies that got me through some rough patches when the spawning system doesn't play nice and drops a bunch of mutants that can shred you to pieces in seconds whether you're running an exo or not. My first squad went down to only a single member left, who had the best survival rate and I ended up letting him go, so he could continue his own adventure and keep climbing the rankings on his own.
> 
> ...


Hadn't seen this, or forgot! Thanks, downloading now


----------



## Audioave10 (Sep 20, 2021)

EntropyZ said:


> Getting lost in the zone again. Surprisingly I feel like "Anomaly" is a good way to replay the game after spending a lot of hours with "Call of Chernobyl" mod. The addons hosted bring a lot of tweaks I like for a survival sandbox.
> 
> I took a few pictures with my merc buddies that got me through some rough patches when the spawning system doesn't play nice and drops a bunch of mutants that can shred you to pieces in seconds whether you're running an exo or not. My first squad went down to only a single member left, who had the best survival rate and I ended up letting him go, so he could continue his own adventure and keep climbing the rankings on his own.
> 
> ...


Starting as a Loner (free Stalker) reminds me of 2007 again. One of the last PC-only games with amazing (and sometimes crazy) AI.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 20, 2021)

I played about 30 hours total of Magic the Gathering Arena from Friday night until this morning...

I hope I break this addiction soon... but its been 20 years and still going... so...

Doubtful...  LOL


----------



## EntropyZ (Sep 20, 2021)

Audioave10 said:


> Starting as a Loner (free Stalker) reminds me of 2007 again. One of the last PC-only games with amazing (and sometimes crazy) AI.


The AI in Anomaly is tuned a bit differently, they tend to shoot at walls (Also bit wallhacky because 90% of the time they know exactly where you are, even if you were using silent weapons and it takes a long time for them to get out their "wallhack" state back to alert, stealth is almost impossible without mod addons), when in the script files there's literally a comment saying: "If you mess with this, the AI will shoot at walls". It doesn't happen too often, but some of the NPCs tend to target the ground or something, but that's general funny X-ray engine jank. Most if not all AI are extremely accurate if they stand, crouch and use aiming sights at the same time.

The biggest hurdle early on is trying to get over enemies that can see you far before you see them, leading you to load save games often, which I am not a fan of. Hiding in bushes to exploit no longer works as well. So lush areas like the great swamp are very dangerous, where mutants will rush you while you are unaware, and AI will take potshots all the time, it's frustrating but rewarding to get through the first nights hunting to improve equipment and getting by everyday until you're comfortable heading into new areas.

You can still pull off deadly head-stabs if you're feeling brave enough to bring a knife to a gunfight. But, spinning around a pseudogiant is not as easy as it was before. Especially when mutants are a significantly more deadly and aggressive in this mod.

I had toned down the AI to make them slightly less accurate overall, though taking off that 10-15% is a drop in the bucket compared to how accurate they already are. Even though I got used to the "spider-sense" enemies. I'm pretty sure other difficulty modes do not affect detection/accuracy, only health and damage amounts.

A lot of times if you're in the same area and you have a "kill task", AI will finish the objective for you if there are any near. Making it easier to earn money or get stash locations.

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. "Anomaly" is using an enhanced and fixed up version of X-ray engine, compared to the patched versions of the game, it crashes very rarely and I think it only happened during a long session without closing the game. In "Call of Chernobyl" mod, I had to reset really often, especially if the playthrough has been going for a long time.

I call back to "CoC" often as it is still fresh in my memory on how it worked, I've only played vanilla, MISERY and CoC before.


----------



## SuxxoJock (Sep 20, 2021)

Been playing Doom 64 after having a go at actually finishing and playing Doom 1 for the first time along with beating the first three Streets of Rage games, stuff has been really fun and innovative, got me into a wide ray of fan content and genre that I didn't know of before so it's been a ride.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 20, 2021)

Not sure where to put this, but last night I started watching this documentary, Not A Game, on Netflix about gaming. It meanders all over the place, but in the end I think gaming came out quite well, generally, more for its effects on the less well off and disabled people.
On reflection, I probably play about three to four hours on a normal working day and perhaps double that over the weekend.








I then hit NFS HP with a vengeance.


----------



## Audioave10 (Sep 20, 2021)

EntropyZ said:


> The AI in Anomaly is tuned a bit differently, they tend to shoot at walls (Also bit wallhacky because 90% of the time they know exactly where you are, even if you were using silent weapons and it takes a long time for them to get out their "wallhack" state back to alert, stealth is almost impossible without mod addons), when in the script files there's literally a comment saying: "If you mess with this, the AI will shoot at walls". It doesn't happen too often, but some of the NPCs tend to target the ground or something, but that's general funny X-ray engine jank. Most if not all AI are extremely accurate if they stand, crouch and use aiming sights at the same time.
> 
> The biggest hurdle early on is trying to get over enemies that can see you far before you see them, leading you to load save games often, which I am not a fan of. Hiding in bushes to exploit no longer works as well. So lush areas like the great swamp are very dangerous, where mutants will rush you while you are unaware, and AI will take potshots all the time, it's frustrating but rewarding to get through the first nights hunting to improve equipment and getting by everyday until you're comfortable heading into new areas.
> 
> ...


I can agree with all of that. Its like you are playing against the Zone & The X-ray Engine and I like it anyway. Its the awesome atmosphere and ambience that 
gets my circulation going at a higher rate. Cheers.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 20, 2021)

My stepson is moving out soon and he just gifted me his Max Payne limited edition figure, so I'm quite chuffed by that! I shall of course have to dust him off tonight and see how many bullet holes he can survive this time


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 20, 2021)

Off to Far Harbor.



I need to tweak the weather a bit for this place. The sun is a weird pink relative to everything else. I could change that via enb but it's global for all weathers at that time, so my commonwealth and nuka world suns will look weird if I change it.

I found a little script mod that triggers the little floating rad particles around you semi-randomly. The fog spiracles that show up in certain places work the same way. Basically there are zones all around the world, spots in cells where scripts can trigger little environmental things. It's really simple, dumb scripting. There are some date/time/area/density settings available but it's still a bit overdoing it for me. I'm gonna have to look at it and see if I can't work it into the weather mod. If I can figure out that, I can have spiracles, which I've really wanted for some snow weather, and maybe a thunderstorm or two. And of course there are a few different particle modes for radstorms. Spice em up a bit.

There's a lot to play around with when it comes to the weather system, more than it looks like when you first go into the editor, which gives you a lot right in the interface. It's intimidating. I see why there aren't that many for this game. I'm dodgy about it myself. Kinda easy to bork stability. This one already has some minor stability issues I haven't sussed out. Sadly, I identified them AFTER heavily altering it into what is becoming a new mod of its own. Fortunately nothing game breaking, and maybe actually related to other mods. It's hard to really say,

I'm just tired of the weather mods available. None of them have really been 'it' for me when it comes to a balance of actually seeing the fucking game well enough to play and looking nice in screenshots. And the main ones are grab bags of all of these random weathers and features. They can get pretty heavy. Thing about them is... ENB for FO4 doesn't have the weather module fully working... that would allow you to set all of your fog, sky, ambient light, direct light, sun/moon, so on ENB parameters per weather. Skyrim has it and it's what allows for much more dynamic weather changes that work with ENB enhancements. Without that, you can't throw too many drastically different weathers in a set. One of them will come out looking very wrong with the ENB that otherwise works. FO4 ENBs rely heavily on ENB's adaptive lighting to try and force around it. It's awkward as hell, it has to be pretty aggressive. I prefer to level things enough to use almost none. But then, every FO4 ENB preset I've ever used uses the engine's color correction instead of ENB's. Never got it. It looks immediately more colorful and better contrasted, but what you want is neutral, which ENB's is. From that neutral point, you have more swing to adjust parameters further out, without clipping, especially if you want to grade it with LUTs. It looks flatter to start, but ultimately has more dynamic range. You can have that same color and contrast, plus more and have it look cleaner...

I'm too in my ways with how I think think things should be, so I figure if that's how it is I'll re-style a dead one that's closer to my liking, build new weathers off of the existing ones to create an expanded set. If it ever becomes good I can probably release it. Just a boring as shit weather mod with a consistent look across all of the weathers. Got a ways to go. I go in spurts with it and then pretend it doesn't exist for months.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 20, 2021)

robot zombie said:


> Off to Far Harbor.
> View attachment 217625
> I need to tweak the weather a bit for this place. The sun is a weird pink relative to everything else. I could change that via enb but it's global for all weathers at that time, so my commonwealth and nuka world suns will look weird if I change it.
> 
> ...



I've been in far harbour about 8 hours ish, enjoying it, never been here before. It's far bigger than i realised


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Sep 20, 2021)

Finally giving Metro: Exodus the attention it deserves.  I've given this a few goes before, but it seems to have clicked this time.
Also, rippin' right along under Linux.


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 20, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> I've been in far harbour about 8 hours ish, enjoying it, never been here before. It's far bigger than i realised


Far Harbor is a cool location. Bring Nick Valentine, it's worth it.

Looks smaller on the map, it feels pretty big when you're actually trying to explore it. I think it has way better atmosphere than the commonwealth. Worth exploring, though the monsters are tough. The island has a lot of secrets.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 20, 2021)

robot zombie said:


> Far Harbor is a cool location. Bring Nick Valentine, it's worth it.
> 
> Looks smaller on the map, it feels pretty big when you're actually trying to explore it. I think it has way better atmosphere than the commonwealth. Worth exploring, though the monsters are tough. The island has a lot of secrets.



I'm using ada, not found any others apart from the dog. Ada has the awesome face laser thing.



weekendgeek said:


> Finally giving Metro: Exodus the attention it deserves.  I've given this a few goes before, but it seems to have clicked this time.
> Also, rippin' right along under Linux.
> 
> 
> ...



Finished this, really enjoyed it.


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 20, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> I'm using ada, not found any others apart from the dog. Ada has the awesome face laser thing.


Dang! I didn't know you even _could_ go to Far Harbor without at least meeting Nick! I see you are the adventurous type.  I respect it. I won't say more about him other than it adds some things to the main story quest. He has a story there, too.

Ada kitted out is a MONSTER. You can basically have an immortal, souped-up sentry bot follow you around. Though the sentry legs snag easily. Ehh.... two gatling guns and a kamehameha face cannon are still pretty good traits for a friend who never dies.

Glad yall enjoyed Metro Exodus. For me, that's become one of those game franchises that I have a specific mood in my brain for, where only that is good. That game will suck me in for hours, constant background limbic activity going on. It's just emergent enough that you can never fully get on top of what's going on no matter how many times you play. It looks great, it feels great, it has a great story. I hope it's not the last great Metro title. That one was really something, and left so many loose ends!


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Sep 21, 2021)

We a couple of states to the east, have Bar Harbor, now we got Far Harbor, LOL!


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 21, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> We a couple of states to the east, have Bar Harbor, now we got Far Harbor, LOL!


It just so happens that Far Harbor is _based_ on the town of Bar Harbor, Maine. Off on Maine's largest island, Mount Desert Island.

Easily my favorite DLC for the environment alone. Well... it really has trees, which already puts it way ahead


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 21, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> so I'm quite chuffed by that!


Why? Seems like a sincere and very nice parting gift to me. Do you have issues with him?
My son-in-law got me a Super Mario World Pixel Pal for my b-day a few years ago. I loved it. He knows my love of SMW and I considered it to be thoughtful if not well thought out gift.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 21, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Why? Seems like a sincere and very nice parting gift to me. Do you have issues with him?
> My son-in-law got me a Super Mario World Pixel Pal for my b-day a few years ago. I loved it. He knows my love of SMW and I considered it to be thoughtful if not well thought out gift.
> View attachment 217670View attachment 217671


Chuffed means pleased or glad in British English!


----------



## Cvrk (Sep 21, 2021)

@Splinterdog Max Payne 3 is one of my favorite games of all time ever played. (and I played a lot)
We won't get this anytime soon...maybe I am on the blindside, and if I am, you guys are my people and you should let me know

May Payne 3 comes from a place where multiplayer games were growing rapidly. And it is one of the final titles to hold its ground as it was. 
A single-player exclusive not afraid to call names and make offenses 

We live in a world where single-player games don't make money. The publishers need growing numbers and they are demanding this from the developing companies. Sure you will hane a Valhalla, but you also have a store where you can buy cosmetics, and it's never enough ....
The publishers need multiplayer everything + cosmetics + constant new features to keep the player's attention. 

Max Payne 3 had the best lines in the entire gaming scene. We will never get a dialog like that. Since nowadays it's all about inclusion and everyone gets offended May Payne has no place calling Mexican cartel _gringo _is illegal 

Don't get me started why we have a black person on the cover of a World War video game, where 70% of the people who were on the front were white men and 0.002% were blacks mostly on the french colony front where the French were using blacks mostly forced on the front to defend their colonies. Where African Americans were nowhere neer the front serving as slaves not free people fighting a white man's war. 
The comedian Chris Rock remembers that his grandfather was a slave and his grandfather was a young boy when the world war 2 began in 1939
Inclusion is the name of the game, and Max Payne is everything but inclusive. Max Payne is the most amazing and exclusive game character ever 
=================
fk it now i'm sad ....hers a picture of Czarina 





It's the female version of Cezar....but because of the weapons' high damage and accuracy i thought the deves were thinking about _"cesarean"_ ...since it opens you out quick and it's precise .....
Em i funny or just misogynist...
But seriously ....*Czarina....cesarean*. Get it?!


----------



## NoJuan999 (Sep 21, 2021)

Cvrk said:


> The comedian Chris Rock remembers that his grandfather was a slave and his grandfather was a young boy when the world war 2 began in 1939


Try great-great grandfather, his grandfather was a cab driver and preacher in NY City:
Revealing Roots: Chris Rock Uncovers the Ancestral Source of His Drive (theroot.com)


> Going back a generation further, we were able to identify James Tingman's parents — Rock's great-great-grandparents — Eliza Moultrie and Julius Caesar Tingman. Both were born into slavery in South Carolina, Julius in 1845 and Eliza sometime around 1850.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 21, 2021)

i play genshin impact currently
still wondering why i spend so much time on this game tbh


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 21, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Chuffed means pleased or glad in British English!


Right. I was thinking of "chaffed"...


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 21, 2021)

Cvrk said:


> @Splinterdog Max Payne 3 is one of my favorite games of all time ever played. (and I played a lot)
> We won't get this anytime soon...maybe I am on the blindside, and if I am, you guys are my people and you should let me know
> 
> May Payne 3 comes from a place where multiplayer games were growing rapidly. And it is one of the final titles to hold its ground as it was.
> ...


Agreed. The banter between Max and his partner (Paso?) is pretty cool and yes, the game hasn't been dumbed down to satisfy woke sensitivities one bit.
Having said that, it's a bloodbath most of the time in single player and I never play multiplayer anywhere at all because of the twats out there.


----------



## Calmmo (Sep 21, 2021)

Got the ending in Tales of Arise (there's a post game tho for.. what im guessing is to be the real ending).
Looks quite pretty in places. (lacks HDR unfortunately)


----------



## Black Panther (Sep 22, 2021)

I can't bring myself to quit playing 76...


----------



## Cvrk (Sep 22, 2021)

@Calmmo yes that is one of the biggest city, even tho the one i liked the most was the one with the snow and the aurora borealis.
This is game is 3rd on my list of top games 2021.

PLUG: I have also played it and finished it. If you need to be convinced in order to buy it or not, you can check out my review here


----------



## Super XP (Sep 22, 2021)

RUST 
DOOM Eternal


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 22, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Cat Interstellar is a very short space adventure set on Mars and I picked it up for $0.14. It's now running on the Unreal Engine 5, has a CineCam for screenshots and it does look absolutely stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohhh it's 1chf for me .... and since i have 1.50 chf left from the TPU reward 10$ steam gift i won   thank you to make me check that one, well, 1chf is more than 14c but still look nice 

other than that, a bit of Skyrim a bit of mobile games (mostly NieR Re[in]carnation and Azur lane ) a bit of Fallout at the moment.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 22, 2021)

Figured I'd drop this shot over Fairfield in Trumbull Valley (SoD2). The old Fairgrounds from the 1st game are in the distance. I think I'm going to divert and play some Gamedec, which just got released.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 22, 2021)

Some dodgy parking and a nice sea view in the tropics. (Crysis Remastered)
 

The jump from medium (80-90 fps) settings to high, which is only one more level up, completely hammers my performance down to about 30 fps which renders it almost unplayable.
Edit
With a few tweaks, it's playable on high even with RT on.


----------



## Cvrk (Sep 23, 2021)

I feel like I'm spaming. but I am playing soo  much latelty.





Guys, please play Kena Bridge of Spirits. Just play it! No criticism I have for this game. Everything is perfect. Just perfect!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 23, 2021)

just cleared far harbour in FO4, destroyed the children of the atom, and arcadia. Now back in the commonwealth and slapping the mechanists ass(boy was i surprised it was a women)



rtwjunkie said:


> Figured I'd drop this shot over Fairfield in Trumbull Valley (SoD2). The old Fairgrounds from the 1st game are in the distance. I think I'm going to divert and play some Gamedec, which just got released.
> 
> View attachment 217853



That looks gorgeous, i'll have to play it more


----------



## pavle (Sep 23, 2021)

Unreal Tournament 4.05b (OpenGL) Infiltration Domination!


----------



## Sithaer (Sep 23, 2021)

Cvrk said:


> I feel like I'm spaming. but I am playing soo  much latelty.
> 
> View attachment 217973
> 
> Guys, please play Kena Bridge of Spirits. Just play it! No criticism I have for this game. Everything is perfect. Just perfect!



Followed this game since it was annonuced and now I can't wait to play it but not just yet.
I don't like to jump between games and prefer to finish a game first before starting a new one so by the time I get to play this it will be late october or so.

I think in a week or 2 I can finish HZD Complete Edition then I can move to a new game. _'I don't play that much lately, like 2-3hours/day even tho I have a lot of free time'_


----------



## Calmmo (Sep 23, 2021)

Cvrk said:


> I feel like I'm spaming. but I am playing soo  much latelty.
> 
> View attachment 217973
> 
> Guys, please play Kena Bridge of Spirits. Just play it! No criticism I have for this game. Everything is perfect. Just perfect!



Im waiting till it gets a discount on PSN or when it's on steam. Whichever comes first. I should check out some gameplay too since the preview from a few months ago looked very underwhelming.


----------



## SN2716057 (Sep 23, 2021)

I fired up Medieval Dynasty for the 1st time, so far it feels a lot like KCD..except with more building stuff





And I tried Valheim's newest update. But I was more happy that it didn't effed up my save game that I completely forgot what the update supposed to do..


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 23, 2021)

SN2716057 said:


> what the update supposed to do.


strategic vomiting


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 24, 2021)

I'm sure that mechanic actually exists in more than one game by now. I need _stealthy_ strategic vomiting. There has to be a way to work that out.

Actually, I may know a thing or two about that from my early drinking experiences. I'm thinking of something different here. Creative puke mechanics. In Plague Tale I fought with rat-nadoes. Lets make it happen.

Is "Don't puke in the Uber!" a game yet? I mean, for some people it already is, but you know what I mean.


----------



## Khonjel (Sep 24, 2021)

Finished HL2 Episode 1







Fuck the Combine!

Felt pretty good about getting this achievement in my first playthrough. Suffice to say made the gameplay wholly more interesting.




Incidentally this one is even more rare somehow


----------



## phanbuey (Sep 24, 2021)

Khonjel said:


> Finished HL2 Episode 1
> 
> View attachment 218038View attachment 218039
> 
> ...


that's pretty amazing.


----------



## SN2716057 (Sep 24, 2021)

Glados meets Stanley puzzle but mostly walking sim. I'm glad I've finished it. Lets hope I never dream this.



This puzzle puzzled me until I stepped back.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 24, 2021)

Khonjel said:


> Finished HL2 Episode 1
> 
> View attachment 218038View attachment 218039
> 
> ...


Indeed, that is impressive. Just out of interest, at whom or what did you fire the magic bullet?


----------



## Khonjel (Sep 24, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Indeed, that is impressive. Just out of interest, at whom or what did you fire the magic bullet?


A humble lock, good sir. Looks like that's the one and only thing the game let's us mortals shoot.


----------



## Shihab (Sep 24, 2021)

Calmmo said:


> Got the ending in Tales of Arise (there's a post game tho for.. what im guessing is to be the real ending).
> Looks quite pretty in places. (lacks HDR unfortunately)View attachment 217734View attachment 217735




[Re]playing Berseria here. Trying to go for perfect achievement record, but damn that bloody waitressing minigame!
Probably going to try and clear end-game achievments, then put it on hold till I get back in the mood and go for an NG+ with grade store buffs.

Is Arise any similar, combat-wise?



Khonjel said:


> Felt pretty good about getting this achievement in my first playthrough. Suffice to say made the gameplay wholly more interesting.
> View attachment 218040
> 
> Incidentally this one is even more rare somehow
> View attachment 218041 View attachment 218042



If you're going to start up ep2 next, I hope you like garden gnomes...

And I just realized Valve added an extra achievement to it. Ruined my record. -_-


----------



## r9 (Sep 24, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Right. I was thinking of "chaffed"...


Ah that language barrier between US and UK English. LOL


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 24, 2021)

r9 said:


> Ah that language barrier between US and UK English. LOL


I used to live in the UK, London area. I was confusing two different words and their meaning.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 24, 2021)

I'm writing an article on mobile games and fired up Tomb Raider II, reminding me of how tricky the controls are on a mobile phone. Can be done, but it gets tricky when you need to combine buttons.
I'm still on the Great Wall level and have been for some time...


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 25, 2021)

r9 said:


> Ah that language barrier between US and UK English. LOL


 I know, it's bloody rubbish.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Sep 25, 2021)

Quick headsup for those who love *FO4* & have AMD card @ 2K, ultra settings, 144hz monitor.
Be sure the HD pack is installed.
Plenty of online guides to help with removing FPS cap beyond 60hz & but they all ask to install additional mods & plugins to calm the physics.

A total of 3 .ini files need to be checked & that includes the one deep in the FO4 directory itself apart from the ones in the my games folder.
The "IpresentInterval" value needs to be 0 instead of 1, save, then done.
Enable enhanced Vsync in radeon app under advanced settings for the game & done!
This was done with 21.6.1 WHQL package in win 10

( I also have anti lag feature enabled but that's my thing, up to you if you want it)

Result = super smooth locked 72fps everywhere & anywhere throughout the game.  no physics problems anywhere including lockpicking etc..
Before was locked at 48fps no matter where in the game....


----------



## Khonjel (Sep 25, 2021)

Mofo... I had so many DLCs NOT installed when I played last year. What the fuck is wrong with Steam? Or are these only *_free* _after I bought the expansion pass?


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Sep 25, 2021)

Woot


----------



## Calmmo (Sep 25, 2021)

Shihabyooo said:


> [Re]playing Berseria here. Trying to go for perfect achievement record, but damn that bloody waitressing minigame!
> Probably going to try and clear end-game achievments, then put it on hold till I get back in the mood and go for an NG+ with grade store buffs.
> 
> Is Arise any similar, combat-wise?
> ...



I don't remember berseria too much but they did change things a bit this time. (for the better)




Khonjel said:


> Mofo... I had so many DLCs NOT installed when I played last year. What the fuck is wrong with Steam? Or are these only *_free* _after I bought the expansion pass?
> View attachment 218158



Well on GOG at least, unless you had the goty edition, you had to manually add the free DLC's. I guess they might have recently changed it so that the DLC are always there now since some people clearly didn't know you had to add them your self.


----------



## Sithaer (Sep 25, 2021)

Calmmo said:


> Well on GOG at least, unless you had the goty edition, you had to manually add the free DLC's. I guess they might have recently changed it so that the DLC are always there now since some people clearly didn't know you had to add them your self.



I guess you can add me to that list of ppl, finished the GOTY edition about 1 year ago on GoG and I don't recall ever adding anything manually. _'other than the fan made HD texture mod I used'_


----------



## Khonjel (Sep 25, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> I guess you can add me to that list of ppl, finished the GOTY edition about 1 year ago on GoG and I don't recall ever adding anything manually. _'other than the fan made HD texture mod I used'_


Why did you say that in _'italic'_? Did you mean you used a nude mod to see Triss, Ciri, Yennefer and most importantly that Read Baron dude naked? You pervert!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 25, 2021)

Khonjel said:


> Mofo... I had so many DLCs NOT installed when I played last year. What the fuck is wrong with Steam? Or are these only *_free* _after I bought the expansion pass?
> View attachment 218158


If you had bought the game on GOG they would have been included in the installer.



Plus you get all the extra goodies!


----------



## Sithaer (Sep 25, 2021)

Khonjel said:


> Why did you say that in _'italic'_? Did you mean you used a nude mod to see Triss, Ciri, Yennefer and most importantly that Read Baron dude naked? You pervert!



Nah, not this time and game.
It was just the HD reworked project from Nexus.

Italic is more like how I add/write my extra thoughts.




lexluthermiester said:


> If you had bought the game on GOG they would have been included in the installer.
> View attachment 218181
> Plus you get all the extra goodies!



Thats good to know, I have the box copy of the game and its the GoG version but I never paid attention to all that and simply installed the game.


----------



## Khonjel (Sep 25, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> If you had bought the game on GOG they would have been included in the installer.
> View attachment 218181
> Plus you get all the extra goodies!


Let me rephrase that. It's not that the DLCs didn't get downloaded and installed. But rather they were not even claimed (Shown as In Library). Was the DLCs only free after buying expansion pass or also free with base game? I bought the expansion pass years after I bought the base game.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 25, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> I have the box copy of the game and its the GoG version


LUCKY!! We don't have physical PC games over here anymore. Really sucks..


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 25, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> LUCKY!! We don't have physical PC games over here anymore. Really sucks..


well i also have TW3 in physical ... alongside CP2077 D&D: DA MH:W Ion Fury BF Battlefront II Jedi Fallen Order Titanfall 2 FO76 Doom Eternal Borderland3 (does not count ... code on a flex card  ) Werewolf Apocalypse EarthBlood and a lot of recent one (oldies are more ... numerous nonetheless)... like a cat "if i fit, i sit!", "if i can find a physical box I GET IT!"

back in Skyrim SE ... playing the quest for "M'Rissi's tails of trouble" .... now i remember why i am also as much fond of M'Rissi than i am for Inigo ...

some modders are genius ... i need to add Falskar, Bruma, The Forgotten City ... indeed Skyrim is Eternal, oh and FO4  South of the sea, fusion City and ...

that:


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Sep 25, 2021)

Decided to give Forza Horizon 4 a try under Linux.  An Xbox Game Studios title.  Smoooth. 









*edit* Ok, A couple more.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Sep 25, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> Decided to give Forza Horizon 4 a try under Linux. An Xbox Game Studios title. Smoooth.



I gotta tell ya....when I pulled up the thread it went immediately to your post and since I'm on my tablet I could only see the first picture.  For a second there, I thought it looked like a real photo, not a video game.  The graphics in that game must be surreal.

Glad to see you got it up and running.  I'm working on doing the same(with a few different titles) this weekend.

Linux 5...,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Sep 25, 2021)

Liquid Cool said:


> I gotta tell ya....when I pulled up the thread it went immediately to your post and since I'm on my tablet I could only see the first picture.  For a second there, I thought it looked like a real photo, not a video game.  The graphics in that game must be surreal.
> 
> Glad to see you got it up and running.  I'm working on doing the same(with a few different titles) this weekend.
> 
> ...



Driving games are one of my favorite genres, and they did an incredible job with this graphically.  The different seasons, lighting, and car details were spared no expense.  I've owned a couple of the cars available in game and they're spot-on.

It amazes me how far gaming on Linux has progressed.  I'd have to give 99% of the credit to Steam for being able to do this.  It only took a small amount of tinkering with in-game settings to play without being able to tell what platform it's running under.

The Forza series is one that I thought I'd need to keep a dedicated Windows install to be able to play.  Based on today's results I'm pretty optimistic that it won't take long for the upcoming release of Forza Horizon 5 to run seamlessly under Linux.

Enjoy,


----------



## Cvrk (Sep 26, 2021)

@Calmmo if you need more reasons to go for it, here is my review
The game was much more harder than I first imagined it cuz there are many times when you don't know what to do. The game does not hold your hand. I finished it. What an amazing game, of the best this year


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 26, 2021)

Cvrk said:


> @Calmmo if you need more reasons to go for it, here is my review
> The game was much more harder than I first imagined it cuz there are many times when you don't know what to do. The game does not hold your hand. I finished it. What an amazing game, of the best this year
> View attachment 218293



I keep hearing goty from everyone and every site on this game!!!! Only PCGamer website gave it a bad score... weird... usually they are pretty easy going on scoring, I guess it was just the wrong person playing the game. Looks great to me. People need to have more of an open mind.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 26, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> I know, it's bloody rubbish.


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 26, 2021)

hammering things in hammerting
steam ea city/crafting/trade management game with underground map split in terraria style biomes.
main goal as you'd expect from dwarf colony manger is to fill up large vault with gold. so far "random map" mod is available. not sure if there will be some sort of campaign after release.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 26, 2021)

I am loving Gamedec! It is a Cyberpunkish Detective isometric CRPG. There are a great deal of dialogue choices and questioning that change the direction of your investigation into crimes in the gameworlds of the future. What you say, ask or answer greatly affects future game trajectory and dialogues as well as affecting your investigation chart and deductions you must make.


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 26, 2021)

Lost three damned perfect pelts in RDR2 today. Fucked up a duel and got the town on me. Ran off and found the guys defending the house from extortionists. Accidentally got the family on me. Died in the chaos. Everybody there wanted me dead.

And that's when I realized I hadn't manual saved in 2 hours. Bye bye pelts!

I gotta say, that's annoying. I'm all for realism and consequences but that's a lot to lose for someone who works for a living. I really do find that pretty lame. Not that if I went and hunted I could just replenish those. I fucking shot a hog running in the same direction as me while on horseback with a regular bow and pulled the perfect pelt. Then a deer. Then a second one that barely didn't make it out. To lose the fruits of that to the dumbest crap... ugh man. And it's not like the punishment teaches me to play differently. I'm not gonna spend more time going out of my way to ditch the pelts as quickly as possible. I'm just going to save more often so that I can load back. If the solution to a mechanic is "save more" maybe the mechanic isn't so hot 

That's maybe my one biggest gripe with this game overall. Some of these punishments assume you have no life keeping you from making up the time you lose to them. It piles up and then before you know it a month goes by and I don't play. Like man... the amount of progress I have lost because I loosened my grip on the controller during dialog and accidentally drew my weapon. It goes back to the control schemes I guess. I need to see if there's a mod that lets me change them. Every time I play a R* game I feel like I need a cheat sheet.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 27, 2021)

robot zombie said:


> Lost three damned perfect pelts in RDR2 today. Fucked up a duel and got the town on me. Ran off and found the guys defending the house from extortionists. Accidentally got the family on me. Died in the chaos. Everybody there wanted me dead.
> 
> And that's when I realized I hadn't manual saved in 2 hours. Bye bye pelts!
> 
> ...



I have never played that game, but I agree, in modern society all games should have auto saves frequently, there is literally no reason not to, unless you specifically select it in options to not do so for those that don't want it. I work two jobs now, about 52-55 hours per week, heh. Got to adult at some point.


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 27, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I have never played that game, but I agree, in modern society all games should have auto saves frequently, there is literally no reason not to, unless you specifically select it in options to not do so for those that don't want it. I work two jobs now, about 52-55 hours per week, heh. Got to adult at some point.


Man, I hear ya. I may just have the normal hours but because every day is consistent I fill it out with other responsibilities and things on the side to make money, when there are good opportunities. I do have a decent chunk of free time in each month's span but I'm also kind of a 'project' type of guy, so when I lose time like that to a game, I think of the tangible, 'un-loseable' things I could've had for that time. Eee... it stings a little.

But you raise an interesting point. If I fault RDR2 for that, I have to fault the practice of it in general. It's far from the only game with those kinds of annoyances. It just sticks out more with that game because many things in it are already immensely time-consuming. You accept that going in and it is a nice experience. You get into it. Losing that time after the fact is a harder concession to take. It's an awesome game but R* really does have it out for you with the saves. For instance, it overwrites your autosave when you die, so if it had autosaved before, you lost that. Autosaves happen enough that they generally work okay... until they go the other way on ya. Add in mishaps due to their odd control scheming. The game is full of I guess you could call "situations" with different control schemes. Several of them. A lot of simple things are muddled by clunky menu and button options. I've died futzing with it more times than I can count. It was only when I sat down and took the time to memorize them that it worked out. It's just super easy to finger-flub and then get locked out of the point before that by the autosave. It creates a sense of permanence and consequence, but an unwelcome one for my tastes.

Like, it's never something normal. Take this one time, for instance. I was between a few routine things, just on horseback down a road going full sprint. Of course a wagon rolls out of the woods for an ambush and I barely stop at the wagon. Didn't have the right weapon ready for that but it didn't matter. A second later I'm dead from probably 5 or 6 close range shots from every direction. It autosaves, I lose money, and all of my pelts. Why did this need to happen? What did that add? As far as I can tell it just took things out of time already spent.

It has this sort of vortex in the gameplay loop because of it. It's this rut you can fall in of just trying to get one simple thing done, getting caught up and sliding back, trying another, and again...

I dunno, I came back to a save 20% in that I started a little bit back. But it's been cursed the whole time I picked it back up. Easier to swing back to the main starting point of the game and take more time doing stuff. New run, takin it slower and focusing on getting set up for every kind of encounter first. Get kitted. At least now after stumbling through all of the early game missions I know the best order to hurry that along from. Try to just come from the strongest starting point so the game can't jump me with dumb crap


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 27, 2021)

robot zombie said:


> Lost three damned perfect pelts in RDR2 today. Fucked up a duel and got the town on me. Ran off and found the guys defending the house from extortionists. Accidentally got the family on me. Died in the chaos. Everybody there wanted me dead.
> 
> And that's when I realized I hadn't manual saved in 2 hours. Bye bye pelts!
> 
> ...


People are starving at the camp and you're effing around dueling some lowlifes in the city?!

@lynx29 autosaves are built in, it's just that they are timed with story progress. You can save manually so if you end up like RZ it's your own fault.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Sep 27, 2021)

Destiny 2, 179 hours in just over 3 weeks. I'm also playing a bit of Day's Gone.


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 27, 2021)

SN2716057 said:


> I fired up Medieval Dynasty for the 1st time, so far it feels a lot like KCD..except with more building stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yeah... Valheim! That game I now tried the *second *time only to get my fulled equipped dude dead on some foreign beach with no way to get back to him. Another 20 odd hours down the shitter  And again, all it took was a snippet of Plains biome and a wasp...

Meanwhile... I have no other options right now. Started off with a very laid back build, I mean what better way to fill up the shared stash than MFmancer...


----------



## Calmmo (Sep 27, 2021)

Started Judgment (played it on ps4 originally) with the intent to move on to Lost Judgment once finished.

As a quick reminder, these are serious games about serious.. things!


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 27, 2021)

Wandering around a Brazilian favela (shantytown) in a shirt like that is asking for trouble.


----------



## Sithaer (Sep 27, 2021)

robot zombie said:


> Lost three damned perfect pelts in RDR2 today. Fucked up a duel and got the town on me. Ran off and found the guys defending the house from extortionists. Accidentally got the family on me. Died in the chaos. Everybody there wanted me dead.
> 
> And that's when I realized I hadn't manual saved in 2 hours. Bye bye pelts!
> 
> ...



Stuff like that is sure annoying yes, I'm also all for frequent auto saves if possible cause shet happens.

My worst case of such happened back in the days of Borderlands 1 when I was crazy into the game and spent a lot of hours farming an end game boss for max _'god'_ rolled gear for my preferences and that stuff wasn't easy to come by.
This was before cloud saving was a thing, and just happened that my savefile got corrupted for whatever reason and my last manual backup was ~1 week old so I lost 1 week worth of farming and a couple of good/rare gear.
I was seriously considering on quiting the game but I got back to it anyway but that wasn't a fun experience.

Ever since that I do manual backups every now and then even if there is cloud saving nowadays _'BL 3 has it too'_.

O ye and a good few years ago we had some local issues with the power grid and had 3-4 blackouts/day and at the time I was actively playing an MMO.
Fun times trying to do raids when I never knew when I'm gonna get kicked out of a run cause of a blackout and waste all my time trying to play, that situation lasted for more than a month before they found out whats the issue and fixed it. _'that and lots of complaints from the whole town'_


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 27, 2021)

Calmmo said:


> Started Judgment (played it on ps4 originally) with the intent to move on to Lost Judgment once finished.
> 
> As a quick reminder, these are serious games about serious.. things!
> 
> View attachment 218377View attachment 218378View attachment 218379View attachment 218380View attachment 218381View attachment 218382


Judgement is great but I will finish it on PS5. Performance is too bad on my PS4 slim. Too bad we will never see it on PC.


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 27, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> that game I now tried the *second *time only to get my fulled equipped dude dead on some foreign beach with no way to get back to him.


one does not  simply wonder in plains w/o emergency extraction plan 
80 bronze nails, 30 fine wood, 10 deer hide and 20 resin stashed in coffer in safe place are must.
high tier cooked food in chest ready for use is good idea
some stam and heal potions would be ideal case.
then you look at the stars. align the winds and press "shift"

btw karve with full sail on the wind is faster than deathskito. dont ask how i know


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 27, 2021)

ne6togadno said:


> one does not  simply wonder in plains w/o emergency extraction plan
> 80 bronze nails, 30 fine wood, 10 deer hide and 20 resin stashed in coffer in safe place are must.
> high tier cooked food in chest ready for use is good idea
> some stam and heal potions would be ideal case.
> ...



Yeah...I'm definitely burning away a few hundred D2 hours before I'm going on my third trip. That, or some teleport mod that actually works (yes, I looked for them ) so I can pick up my corpse. Its not even un-fun to do the early grind again, the gameplay is just alright, but myea, I'll definitely be taking those precautions first now, thanks 

Btw, you look at the stars? For good fortune surely... or is there some hidden waypoint up there 

@robot zombie  Valheim actually sounds like the perfect game for you. What do you mean no saves and three pelts.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 27, 2021)

Calmmo said:


> Started Judgment (played it on ps4 originally) with the intent to move on to Lost Judgment once finished.
> 
> As a quick reminder, these are serious games about serious.. things!
> 
> View attachment 218377View attachment 218378View attachment 218379View attachment 218380View attachment 218381View attachment 218382


It looks straight up like Yakuza games


----------



## INDALsKUNG (Sep 27, 2021)

I play Resident Evil 8 on steam , its really fun


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 27, 2021)

So this was just announced:


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 28, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> People are starving at the camp and you're effing around dueling some lowlifes in the city?!
> 
> @lynx29 autosaves are built in, it's just that they are timed with story progress. You can save manually so if you end up like RZ it's your own fault.


I couldn't resist at that point. It was a long chain of encounters and stop offs before starting another mission. The last autosave was after finishing one, IIRC. But yeah, I fully own that one. That was pretty dumb. By then it was just one thing after another with that playthrough lol. I just couldn't jump into it like that, had me feeling like I was being dropped into everything.

Now that I started Chapter 2 over I'm coming out on top. The DLC gives you dumb weapons for free like the Volcanic Pistol and the pump-action. You can just grab them for 0$ in Valentine. Keep stocked on slugs and express rounds. A guy I helped showed up outside of the store and gave me anything in the gun shop on his tab, so I got a Springfield to round things out. Also mixed in are the DB and Varmint Rifle (another freebie.) Of course camp is close to maxed out. I just got the Legendary Buck trinket made. Pretty much done with the story stuff for this chapter. Took a lil extra time to grab some other upgrades along the way.


----------



## Audioave10 (Sep 28, 2021)

I'm running a STALKER mod that allows Artifact Transmutation...crazy.


----------



## Sithaer (Sep 28, 2021)

Finished HZD last night, well the main game I still have Frozen Wilds to play but that shouldn't take too much time.

Took me around 40+ hours to finish the main game with most things done, other than the hunters lodge missions but I did every other side mission I could find and also got the Shield Weaver armor before the last story mission.
Also collected some of the collectibles along the way, might go back for more before leaving the game completely tho I rarely finish those in games like this.

Have to say this was a pretty game, I waited ~1 year to be able to play it since my previous GPU wasn't up to the task but it was well worth the wait.
Not saying that I had zero problems with the game but it was insignificant and I had more fun in overall.

Now I'm a bit sad that I won't be able to play Forbidden West when its relased but maybe by the time it comes to PC I will have the hardware to run it this time. _'Tho my 1070 did fairly well in the first game'_
Some random pics I took:


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 28, 2021)

Here's a handy fix for running Tomb Raider 2 in native resolution. I used it because I couldn't get it running in 1440p but only 1080p but with the health bar missing.








						GitHub - Carlmundo/TombRaider2-AutomatedFix: Automated installer to upgrade your Steam or GOG copy of Tomb Raider II to the definite modern version of the game.
					

Automated installer to upgrade your Steam or GOG copy of Tomb Raider II to the definite modern version of the game. - GitHub - Carlmundo/TombRaider2-AutomatedFix: Automated installer to upgrade you...




					github.com
				




I also had to find Tomb ATI again as I must have accidentally deleted it when moving some games around.
You can find it here


			Glidos - High quality graphics for Tomb Raider I
		

But clicking on the files for download doesn't work, so I copied the download link addresses and opened them in new tabs. That worked fine and the files downloaded okay.
Sorts out the resolution and aspect ratio perfectly!


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 29, 2021)

I'm too young for those... tho I love to have moar and moar info from cards from that era


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 29, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> I'm too young for those... tho I love to have moar and moar info from cards from that era


I'm running both TR 1&2 on Windows 10/RX580. TR1 with Tomb ATI/DOSBox and TR2 patched to run on modern systems.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 29, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I'm running both TR 1&2 on Windows 10/RX580. TR1 with Tomb ATI/DOSBox and TR2 patched to run on modern systems.


I just remember my uncle playing TR1 on PS1 in 1996... also I remember him playin RE1...

well, after some steps I have a reason to have this nickname..


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Sep 30, 2021)

@Cvrk made me do it. 

Only a few minutes in, but _very_ cool so far. I think I needed some cute in my gaming life.




Kena: Bridge of Spirits


----------



## Khonjel (Sep 30, 2021)

People Should just play video games in their boredom instead of you know _playing with_ women imo.





 



Hey!!! It's Shani from the first Witcher. I think I have a thing for redheads ya know. Triss and her. My love interests in the trilogy. I'm sure Yennefer was a wild ride on top of that horse but my heart flutters for gingers. Sorry brunettes and blondes.









Jesus! That's grim.








The mage/runewright or whoever discovered this perk must've been like "I've won but at what taste"


----------



## DoH! (Sep 30, 2021)

I'm playing* Control* with all effects turned up to max with DLSS etc.  I played it earlier this year without it and the difference is superb !


----------



## ShurikN (Sep 30, 2021)

Only D2 Resurrected in the last couple of days. 
Started with a HC Amazon, but don't wanna rush that one, so I alternate between it and SC with a Bone Necro, and a Lightning Sorc. 
I'll try to see how far I can push the Sorc without a respec to blizzard, I genuinely hate that build. 
Gonna make a Paladin at a certain point and go for the biggest idiot proof build in the game. Just dont know atm if I want a SC or a HC pally. Depends on the items a find on HC with Javazon


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 30, 2021)

Final Fantasy IV (the new Pixel Remaster version). This game just don't get old, love this every playtime.


----------



## Sithaer (Sep 30, 2021)

Khonjel said:


> View attachment 218799
> People Should just play video games in their boredom instead of you know _playing with_ women imo.
> 
> 
> ...



I'm a bit surprised at myself that I still somewhat remember those letters after I started reading them now. _'good sign that I did not kill that much brain cells in the past 1 year with drinking'_
Played and finished the game like 1 year ago.

For me it was the other way around, when I played Witcher 1 I was like hey thats Shani from Witcher 3. 
My order of playing was a mess since I played Witcher 3 GOTY then Witcher 1 and then Witcher 2 as last but hey it all came together after all.

I did go for Yenn in my playthrough even tho I kinda like Triss more after playing the whole serie so who knows maybe if I ever do a second playthrough I will do something about that.


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 30, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> Btw, you look at the stars? For good fortune surely... or is there some hidden waypoint up there


nothing yet. but may be some night, who knows.
on the other hand luck is good enough reason.
i've noticed in this game with good luck and strong shield you can get far


----------



## Khonjel (Sep 30, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> I'm a bit surprised at myself that I still somewhat remember those letters after I started reading them now. _'good sign that I did not kill that much brain cells in the past 1 year with drinking'_
> Played and finished the game like 1 year ago.
> 
> For me it was the other way around, when I played Witcher 1 I was like hey thats Shani from Witcher 3.
> ...


People should start from the origin. I'm not gonna bore people with Geralt is so much more than what's depicted in Witcher 3 cause let's face it I myself never read the novels and plan to never will. But people are missing out if they only played Witcher 3. And with Enhanced Edition and mods, Witcher 1 holds up quite well at least mechanically. And Witcher 2's a seventh-gen console title. So there's no excuse for skipping Witcher 1 and 2.

Yeah I bet most people chose Yenn since they only played Witcher 3 and she debuted before Triss in that game.


----------



## Sithaer (Sep 30, 2021)

Khonjel said:


> People should start from the origin. I'm not gonna bore people with Geralt is so much more than what's depicted in Witcher 3 cause let's face it I myself never read the novels and plan to never will. But people are missing out if they only played Witcher 3. And with Enhanced Edition and mods, Witcher 1 holds up quite well at least mechanically. And Witcher 2's a seventh-gen console title. So there's no excuse for skipping Witcher 1 and 2.
> 
> Yeah I bet most people chose Yenn since they only played Witcher 3 and she debuted before Triss in that game.



I was pretty late to the whole serie tbh and mainly picked up Witcher 3 cause a friend of mine kept telling me to play it since he was a fan. _'he read the novels/books too'_
Ended up playing Witcher 3 Goty for like 170+ hours during my first playthrough so I guess he was right to bother me with it.

I kinda wanted to know more about the lore and the serie in general so I picked up both 1 and 2 when it was on a sale on GoG.
Have to say Witcher 1 was difficult to get used to, I mean the playstyle felt really old/dated and I only used Rise of the white wolf mod.
Other than that I'm glad that I played the game, after it picked up slowly and I got used to it I actually had fun with that game.

Witcher 2 didn't feel that old to me and did not have any real issue with it, also only used a ENB mod to improve graphics a bit but no mechanical changes or anything.

Yup pretty much how I ended up with Yenn in 3 cause it felt _'normal'_ to me w/o playing the previous games.


----------



## Khonjel (Sep 30, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> I was pretty late to the whole serie tbh and mainly picked up Witcher 3 cause a friend of mine kept telling me to play it since he was a fan. _'he read the novels/books too'_
> Ended up playing Witcher 3 Goty for like 170+ hours during my first playthrough so I guess he was right to bother me with it.
> 
> I kinda wanted to know more about the lore and the serie in general so I picked up both 1 and 2 when it was on a sale on GoG.
> ...


As for me I pirated Witcher 2 years ago but never finished since I wasn’t into RPGs then. Years later got Witcher 1 and Witcher free from humble bundle and giveaways and such. Started Witcher 1 but felt janky and gave up.
In the meantime got Witcher 3 on a sale but system wasn’t worthy. Years later at late 2019, after getting a new GPU I pushed myself to continue Witcher 1 where I left off. Essential mods list on r/witcher by a mod there helped immensely. Got the fighting mechanics sorted out and enjoyed it immensely. Finished it, Witcher 2 and Witcher 3 thereafter in early 2020.


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 30, 2021)

Stuck on Diablo. The boss himself.

Might have to roll again and try something more punchy than summonmancer seeing as my (pretty stronk) skellies get wasted in seconds, as does the hireling


----------



## FireFox (Oct 1, 2021)

Does anyone know or have played these games

*American McGee's Alice*









*Alice: Madness Returns*


----------



## Sithaer (Oct 1, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Does anyone know or have played these games
> 
> *American McGee's Alice*
> 
> ...



Played and finished Madness Returns a few years ago when I still had my GTX 950 Xtreme so I pushed a bit of physx too since the game has it.
It was a mad game but fun, a bit challenging at times _'for me at least'._

In overall I liked that game, had some cool designs and whatnot and even funny sometimes if you don't mind dark funny.

I thought about playing the first game after but nah, I just couldn't do it.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 1, 2021)

I have never ever played that kind of game but it seems intriguing/interesting, Madness Returns cost just €9, the first one looking where to buy it.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Oct 1, 2021)

Just hopped on Valheim.  We'll see if it sticks.

EDIT:  Oh, and Divinity: Original Sin II


----------



## Dristun (Oct 2, 2021)

Just beat Castlevania: Harmony of Dissonance and Aria of Sorrow for the first time since I had them on GBA back in the day and had a blast. Great games! (Circle of Moon still blows though, controls are infuriating and combat is meh). Hopefully Konami pulls its head out the ass and rereleases the DS trilogy on Steam too.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 4, 2021)

I've been going old-school again.. Fester's Quest for the NES.
Title screen;



The opening sequence(which for an NES game is awesomely cinematic);


Overworld, Underworld and inside buildings;


Final Alien boss dead, people returned to the city, Alien ship destroyed and ending screen(again, very cinematic).

(These are my screen shots captured from within the the Nestopia NES emulator.)


----------



## robot zombie (Oct 5, 2021)

Metro Exodus ranger hardcore run. I was gonna do it with NG+. Give myself the advantage of having all of the weapons + kit but also give the game the advantage of bad weather, armored AND nade-spamming human enemies, tougher creatures... all of the difficulty-raising options. But I dialed it back thinking I should start a fresh game for the ultra mode. It's been a while since I played any of those on this difficulty. You still can't manual save.

The big thing to me is no screen reticle, hit indicators, or hud pop up. You have to stop and manually trigger it to see your ammo at all. The real masochist just uses the friggin magazine window and disables even that. I just ain't him  The only way to see as little as how much filter time you have is to fully stop and pull out your backpack.

I know the stakes are higher in combat too. Enemies will just waste you, nothing is a trifle in terms of damage. One shot in the wrong spot will easily kill you. Way fewer safehouses and workbenches too. And at the same time your gear degrades much faster.

But still... when you get no feedback on kills, it's really a different feeling. You have to use the lasers for hip fire (if you have it,) be using that to try and aim throwing knives (though IME it is the way to aim them anyway - the path of the knife tracks with weapon sway, which of course is clearly indicated by a mounted laser pointer.) You of course use more ammo to ensure the hits with less accurate weapons, too and to not take the one or two bops that are for sure gonna kill you. In some ways it is easier to get quicker hits because the indicator hides your target from you. You don't know if you're really on a good spot after the first hit. It really shows when they stagger. It really is far easier to hit a moving target when they don't have a hit reticle hiding all of the movement cues from you. Those things make you a dumb shooter, unable to react quickly to change or position subsequent shots precisely. You'll see that you stuck a hit only to have them move, and you miss - because you trusted the reticle, and even if you didn't, you didn't have the needed information on the screen anyway. But on the other hand, that manual confirmation in its absence takes that extra second you might not have, it brings in that hesitation. Also takes some of the dopa-bump from kills... it all feels more shambled and disconnected... in me this sets off an avoidance instinct, I don't want to engage but sometimes I must, and it brings this tension on... like the dumbest little scrap has weight.

Like, a good example comes right in the starting sequence, at the train depot. There are a couple of guys shooting through this thick fog. I couldn't see them at all, but I had an idea of where they were from their tracers so I chose to put ~7 rounds downrange in a slightly spread pattern sort of enveloping the outline traced in the tracers I saw. I got them. But I had no idea if they were dead or not for a moment. It was only after they stopped shooting for a little too long that I realized I had killed them instantly. And in the heat of combat with many monsters it REALLY changes things. Such a small thing, but it's jarring every time. You have to focus more on them, for longer. Not so good when you know for certain that things are moving beyond your FOV. It's either do that, or presume alive while you turn and deal with another threat, maybe move back... essentially counting on the half-spent knockback, which still necessitates the time investment to turn and check back immediately after - better pray that you succeeded either when you first shot them or when you turned because if not, one of those two is killing you there.

It's kinda oldschool in a lot of its base action mechanics but the combat loops are very creative in how they direct you and create opportunities. There's a gestalt that's built up in all of the little details and it's a pretty unique experience. I think it shines most with the ranger hardcore mode. It's like the game is designed for it. It IS significantly harder, but it's not like, say "Nintendo hard" levels of difficulty. It's a fairly robust challenge. But it makes the game significantly more engaging in this very lizard-brained sort of way.

That's the thing in games, when it comes to player agency. Most of them are basically god simulators. When you play as Artyom on ranger hardcore, you're a squishy human using literal junk tools with limited movement capacity due to kit needed to get around out there. Fighting is never, ever good for such beings. You just wanna do your thing, get your stuff, whatever needs to happen with minimal risk. It's a mortal risk every time Artyom engages in combat. No backup out there and plenty of things to go wrong. He might die if he doesn't pay attention and choose carefully. Very rarely does a game instill in me that "you might die" feeling so well. The power fantasy thing is cool, I totally get it. But it's rare for a conflict in a game to NOT be something to look forward to. Even in the story, that's not our guy here. He's just a guy with needs and dreams, and people who will die if he screws anything up. He's not antsy to maybe die in some skirmish out on the wastes. And you kind of get that perspective in the gameplay experience - it drives that into you on either of the two harder difficulties. You see more of what it _really_ feels like to be the hero, taking ridiculous risks and shit 

It makes you really pay attention. Throws me off every time I've played a metro game like this. It's harder and easier, in significant ways. The way everything plays out is just different.


----------



## Super XP (Oct 5, 2021)

robot zombie said:


> Metro Exodus ranger hardcore run. I was gonna do it with NG+. Give myself the advantage of having all of the weapons + kit but also give the game the advantage of bad weather, armored AND nade-spamming human enemies, tougher creatures... all of the difficulty-raising options. But I dialed it back thinking I should start a fresh game for the ultra mode. It's been a while since I played any of those on this difficulty. You still can't manual save.
> 
> The big thing to me is no screen reticle, hit indicators, or hud pop up. You have to stop and manually trigger it to see your ammo at all. The real masochist just uses the friggin magazine window and disables even that. I just ain't him  The only way to see as little as how much filter time you have is to fully stop and pull out your backpack.
> 
> ...


That is my problem, I am fully capable of playing games on extreme difficulty but I MUST have the screen reticle, hit indicators, or hud. Because that is how it is in real life. Just picture you are wearing a digital glasses or something & you can see a digital overlay. Where you manage your ammo, health indicators & armour.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 5, 2021)

Super XP said:


> Because that is how it is in real life.


Um, no it's not. Would have been nice if it had been. But even today's military forces do not have that kind of HUD. Ammo, ok, that is technologically feasible. But how would you do armour & health indications? We're not there, the tech doesn't exist..


----------



## Cvrk (Oct 5, 2021)

Warzone can be whatever you wanted to be. 

Usually, it's a sad lonely thing, mostly hiding in abandoned warehouses with bloody hands and strangely colorful childish weapons


----------



## QuietBob (Oct 5, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I've been going old-school again.. Fester's Quest for the NES.


Holy cow, FPP shooter on the NES?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 5, 2021)

QuietBob said:


> Holy cow, FPP shooter on the NES?


Right? It was tough too. Battletoads kind of difficult.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 6, 2021)

Somewhere in Scotland.


----------



## robot zombie (Oct 6, 2021)

Super XP said:


> That is my problem, I am fully capable of playing games on extreme difficulty but I MUST have the screen reticle, hit indicators, or hud. Because that is how it is in real life. Just picture you are wearing a digital glasses or something & you can see a digital overlay. Where you manage your ammo, health indicators & armour.


Dang, I only got that when I ate a bad mushroom. Is it a firmware update? Last time I did one of those the red and green channels got switched. Most expensive series of traffic tickets Ive ever gotten. It was really too bad about that cyclist...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 6, 2021)

Generation Zero, keep going back to it. Not my pic, just an idea of how it looks.


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 6, 2021)

It's been a while since I have been on this forum. How is everyone doing? 
It started with Outriders which became Project Cars 3 then Everspace 2, lately it has been the Ascent.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Oct 6, 2021)

Ive been playing a bunch of forza horizon 4
grinding those toyotas
Got the MR2 2 Celicas Supra Gt and Supra RZ
Also the Lexus V10
imho its not as good as motosport 7 but its pretty good


----------



## Frick (Oct 6, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Does anyone know or have played these games
> 
> *American McGee's Alice*
> 
> ...



You rang?





The first game was excellent. I haven't played it in years, have been thinking about playing again. Iffy platformer maybe, but superb ambiance and story, and I liked the music so much I actually bought the soundtrack. Did play the second game, but never made it through. I didn't think hard about what was lacking compared to the first game (which had me hooked), but I've been thinking about looking into it.

Great video btw. That music, that design... It's marvelous, and while I never found it scary as such it is unnerving and horrific in many ways and it really spoke to me at a fundemental level.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Oct 6, 2021)

Some horizon 4 screenshots


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 6, 2021)

robot zombie said:


> Dang, I only got that when I ate a bad mushroom. Is it a firmware update? Last time I did one of those the red and green channels got switched. Most expensive series of traffic tickets Ive ever gotten. It was really too bad about that cyclist...



The update is labeled 'Will you run Crysis'


----------



## Frick (Oct 6, 2021)

Turns out American McGee's Alice is free.









						American McGee's Alice (2011) Remastered : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
					

Remastered version of American McGee's Alice featuring native widescreen resolutions, controller support, updated character textures, and compatibility fixes...



					archive.org
				




And there's an HD mod.








						American McGee's Alice HD 2020
					

This mod offers HD textures, New Hud, Introducing Reshade (DOF), revamped menus, New intro and 'Overkill' that places more models and enemies in game. you can decide what to install and what not to, A




					www.nexusmods.com
				






Super XP said:


> That is my problem, I am fully capable of playing games on extreme difficulty but I MUST have the screen reticle, hit indicators, or hud. Because that is how it is in real life. Just picture you are wearing a digital glasses or something & you can see a digital overlay. Where you manage your ammo, health indicators & armour.



I tried Crysis several times, and played the multiplayer demo a bunch, and it didn't really click for me, until I played it on the hardest setting and suddenly the game came alive, and it was basically because of the lack of a crosshair and anything that would have made it easier (including the enemies not speaking english anymore). On easier settings it was basically a fancy shooter - something I'm not a big fan of - but on the highest settings it was a really immersive experience.


----------



## mouacyk (Oct 6, 2021)

No BF2042 beta testers?


----------



## cst1992 (Oct 6, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Somewhere in Scotland.
> View attachment 219649


That car looks like something out of Cyberpunk 2077.

Currently playing Omori. Anyone else played that one? https://store.steampowered.com/app/1150690/OMORI/

I don't love it(some people do it seems) and I don't hate it. Playing for the story.


----------



## robot zombie (Oct 6, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> The update is labeled 'Will you run Crysis'


Dude, I can barely run _arithmetic_ on this thing. Does it come in TI-BASIC?


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 6, 2021)

So, I'm past Diablo on normal and all is well in the world now. Hardest fight for my build, I read online. OK.

Closing in on 100% magic find and getting much more fun factor out of this now  Finding +All Skills on a neck AND a wand in one evening makes me a happy camper...


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Oct 6, 2021)

Hearts of Iron 3.

Dear god, the manual is so thick: https://forumcontent.paradoxplaza.com/public/16772/hoi3 manual.pdf

The map is too detailed...





Those black lines you see there are over "regions". There are "provinces' within each region, maybe about 4 to 8 depending on country. Its like Axis-and-Allies except the map has way too much detail.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 6, 2021)

dragontamer5788 said:


> Hearts of Iron 3.
> 
> Dear god, the manual is so thick: https://forumcontent.paradoxplaza.com/public/16772/hoi3 manual.pdf
> 
> ...



Nooo!! My house is there!


----------



## seth1911 (Oct 6, 2021)

On PC: Mini Racing World and Art of Rally

On PS4: Mafia 2 Remeastered, BFV and No Mans Sky


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Oct 6, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> Nooo!! My house is there!
> View attachment 219741



I declared war on Netherlands first (ahistorical). France figured out what I was up to, and started massing their troops northwards into Belgium. I then declared war on Belgium and stopped the French reinforcements. The 5th Army (largely composed of Mountain Commandos) slowly made their way through Belgium, but it was a very difficult fight: with Belgium, French, and UK marines (they made an emergency landing to try and help), as well as the UK RAF tearing up the Luftwaffe. (Erm, why didn't anyone tell me that UK gets a "Radar Bonus" on their airplanes? That's not fair...).

With my 5th army stuck in Belgium and the France Blitzkreig failed (or at least, dramatically slowed down due to fighting in dense forests / mountains), my only option was to wipe out Netherlands quickly. The Netherlands fought bravely, but all of the allied forces were concentrated in stopping my push through Belgium, and Netherlands had no real reinforcements to help them out against Medium Tanks.

Amsterdam's airport and naval base was repurposed into the new base of operations. With a fresh "Level 10" airport (supports 1000 aircraft) and level 10 naval base (supports up to 60 ships), I would fight the British RAF over the English Channel, stopping their support in Belgium. I then noticed that Dunkirk was reasonably close to Netherlands, and pushed my northern armies through Netherlands -> Dunkirk -> Paris. Normally, it was a pain to get my air-superiority fighters into France / North Atlantic, but Amsterdam is very well positioned actually. Very useful 

Within 2 months, Netherlands, Belgium, and finally France fell in that order.

--------

Oh right: I also put in an order for 4 Bismarks. I dunno why Hitler only ordered one of those . The first "Twin Bismark" fleet (2x Battleships + 10 supporting ships: Battlecruisers, Heavy Cruisers, Light Cruisers, and Destroyers) has been wrecking the British fleets of the North Atlantic. UK's carriers remain a problem, but I'm carefully keeping the twin-Bismark fleet within range of supporting Luftwaffe air-superiority fighters (also another ahistorical decision: Hitler was obsessed with dive-bombers and never really built air-superiority fighters)

----

Oh... and... erm... the Soviet Union front is... not good. Each Bismark is equivalent to 10,000 tanks and/or 35,000 infantry. 4 Bismarks == 150,000 fewer infantry on the Soviet front. I'm hoping that I can take out UK and swing back to the Soviet-side before they declare war. Erm... Soviets have actually declared war a few times already, but each time they do I kinda reset the game from my last save, and reinforce the Soviet Union front. Lol.


----------



## Frick (Oct 6, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> So, I'm past Diablo on normal and all is well in the world now. Hardest fight for my build, I read online. OK.
> 
> Closing in on 100% magic find and getting much more fun factor out of this now  Finding +All Skills on a neck AND a wand in one evening makes me a happy camper...
> 
> View attachment 219738



Yeah, MF is fun. My first unique drop for my necromancer (Sandro obviously) was Gull (+100% MF) and I used it all the way to Hell Baal (never managed to beat him though), summoning focused. It was fun. Then I deleted him.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 6, 2021)

Frick said:


> Turns out American McGee's Alice is free.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is not legit. Just because it's archived doesn't make it free.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Oct 6, 2021)

Fun fact you can actually get the car from cyberpunk in forza horizon 4 will get screenshoys labed


cst1992 said:


> That car looks like something out of Cyberpunk 2077.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 6, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> Fun fact you can actually get the car from cyberpunk in forza horizon 4 will get screenshoys labed


Please!


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 7, 2021)

dragontamer5788 said:


> Hitler only ordered one of those


tirpiz


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Oct 7, 2021)

More Forza Horizon 4.

Washed, Waxed, & ready to go.






Just me on the way to work.


----------



## Frick (Oct 7, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That is not legit. Just because it's archived doesn't make it free.



Good point, but seeing as how it's impossible to purchase new and the devs/publishers aren't doing anything about it I have no problems with linking it. I already own a physical copy. Others may do as they please.

There was a deluxe version or something of Madness Returns which apparently included the priginal, but I don't think all versions had it.


----------



## Jake14GR (Oct 7, 2021)

Been playing a lot of Nine to Five lately. Also found this free BR game called ring of asylum thats super fun.


----------



## Kurt63 (Oct 7, 2021)

Love me some Train Sim World 2 ...... well, mainly because I am as boring as, well, a train Sim


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Oct 7, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Please!


Some Quadro Cyberpunk car that goes NEOWW


----------



## Rahnak (Oct 7, 2021)

Man, I've been playing NFS Heat and all these FH4 screenshots look so much nicer. Even at 15€, it's not really worth it, it's so.. heh. I can't wait for FH5.


----------



## cst1992 (Oct 7, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> More Forza Horizon 4.
> View attachment 219804


That... is a RENDER?!


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 7, 2021)

Win the Nightcity exe street race in Edinburgh and the Cyberpunk car is yours.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Oct 7, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Win the Nightcity exe street race in Edinburgh and the Cyberpunk car is yours.
> View attachment 219875


or you know just buy it off the auction house cause you couldn't find the race



cst1992 said:


> That... is a RENDER?!


No its forza horizon 4


----------



## Khonjel (Oct 7, 2021)

Iragon Demo from Steam Next Fest.









Horny adventure, awaits!!!




Control scheme is rudimentary to say the least. Left Thumb is melee attack, Right Thumb is magic attack, ALT+WSAD is dodge. But I guess the target demographic of horny bastards don't care. And yes, there's no option to rebind button scheme, for now at least.




Penetrated! But not by me. Fucking imperial cock-block.

Hmmm... Wonder what this does.






Spoiler: Oh my. Guess that does happen in real life (NSFW)






After hit by one wolf attack



After multiple
Guess that's uncensored gameplay for you


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Oct 7, 2021)

Khonjel said:


> Guess that's uncensored gameplay for you



What is this?



> You play the game as Darick, a poor kid from a small village.   Everything for him changes when he meets a bisexual girl who gets ambushed by soldiers of the Empire. To help her, you must learn to use your magic, but on your quest to bring her home safe, you will have to journey into a dangerous frozen world.  Along the way, you will battle enemy soldiers, undead skeletons, and perhaps cross paths with seductive creatures of the frozen land while you unlock new erotic adventures with her.



Oh, that makes sense then. Lol. Well... is the game fun? What is it? Like Diablo 2 style or... JRPG (Final Fantasy) style?



weekendgeek said:


> Washed, Waxed, & ready to go.



I swear that car-games always look the most realistic out of all video games. These game devs must spend insane amounts of time on car-paint physics or something. I do wonder if the car companies  help them out and describe how the paints work or something, cause its always extremely impressive to me how close to reality it gets.

The cars at least. Trees on the other hand are video game trees (they've gotten better but... that's where the illusion breaks for me).


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 7, 2021)

Anyone bought / playing https://store.steampowered.com/app/1271700/HOT_WHEELS_UNLEASHED/ ?

It looks like Trackmania Nations Forever with some updated graphics.
I had alot of fun with Trackmania in the past but this hotwheels version is @ 49,99 EUR too expensive for what it is imo.

I might get it someday on sale then....


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 8, 2021)

Frick said:


> Good point, but seeing as how it's impossible to purchase new and the devs/publishers aren't doing anything about it I have no problems with linking it. I already own a physical copy. Others may do as they please.
> 
> There was a deluxe version or something of Madness Returns which apparently included the priginal, but I don't think all versions had it.


Don't get me wrong, I'm all for archiving to preserve data. But there's a fine line between archiving something and piracy.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 8, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Anyone bought / playing https://store.steampowered.com/app/1271700/HOT_WHEELS_UNLEASHED/ ?
> 
> It looks like Trackmania Nations Forever with some updated graphics.
> I had alot of fun with Trackmania in the past but this hotwheels version is @ 49,99 EUR too expensive for what it is imo.
> ...


That price is just way over the top, so I'll stick to FH3 Hot Wheels instead.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Oct 8, 2021)

How i wish i was into racing games before that was delisted



Splinterdog said:


> That price is just way over the top, so I'll stick to FH3 Hot Wheels instead


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 8, 2021)

I am 100% buying this new hot wheels game when it hits that 50% sale. Looks like a blast. Plus, childhood memories and such...


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Oct 8, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I am 100% buying this new hot wheels game when it hits that 50% sale. Looks like a blast. Plus, childhood memories and such...


I personally am gonna wait for 75 percent
aint playing a dollar over 20 Aud


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Oct 8, 2021)

robot zombie said:


> It makes you really pay attention. Throws me off every time I've played a metro game like this. It's harder and easier, in significant ways. The way everything plays out is just different.


Reminds me of PC Halo MCC Reach Invasion! But, then the other day, seemingly out-of-nowhere, I got a "yoink"! I managed to make a kill before another on the same team could finish it, LOL!


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 8, 2021)

Metroid Dread just shipped from my $15 a month GameFly subscription.

Switch OLED ships tomorrow that I pre-ordered a few months ago. Should be some good times incoming, and when I beat Metroid Dread and have had my fun with it, will mail it back in to GameFly for the next game on my que.

GameFly is an awesome business model. They don't get enough credit as a company. I much prefer this than paying a crap ton on games I will only play once.


----------



## robot zombie (Oct 8, 2021)

Frick said:


> I tried Crysis several times, and played the multiplayer demo a bunch, and it didn't really click for me, until I played it on the hardest setting and suddenly the game came alive, and it was basically because of the lack of a crosshair and anything that would have made it easier (including the enemies not speaking english anymore). On easier settings it was basically a fancy shooter - something I'm not a big fan of - but on the highest settings it was a really immersive experience.


Hah, yeah I can understand that. 

Really there's just a lot more behind every little choice you make, your read on things. I find myself needing to run scenarios a lot. The need to not screw up becomes more real and it makes the game feel more real. You enter a space with active enemies differently when you know that on the other side of that corner entryway may very well be the shotgun blast that kills you immediately, costing you 45 minutes of progress. Now go successfully complete those two other life and death challenges you completed before you died and try to not get detected next time. That's a pretty big incentive for building out your strategy. In metro exodus you almost always have several means at your disposal - most of them situational, with the one you choose coming down to whatever you decide is the best way to manipulate the situation. There's no one dominant strategy, just compromises. I find myself getting a lot more elaborate with my strategies for handling things, read deeper into the mechanics and utilize more of them, because what you have to use is juuuuust enough. You're always at the limits of your firepower, defense options, and ammo. That really does something to how you play a game.

They really amp it up with ME though. It's rough.

Creatures are stronger and deal wicked damage. Plenty of them just one-shotted me at first. It takes attentiveness to deal with them - you can avoid them or at least better position yourself for contact if you're ahead on their behavior, but you have to watch them like you're watching actual animals, in a way, because the signals for different things are slight. You hunt them - do it clean. You have to think it through and react appropriately, focus on keeping control. Know all of your means and place em right to wrangle the chaos. Never get caught engaging in a bad spot. Constant factors playing in as you move across pretty vast spaces at a slow speed. So you have to do it that way. Just traveling from place to place on the map can be a dire friggin endeavor if you don't pretend like you're in bear country and you need to nab about 4 of em without getting mauled by a pack of stinkin bears. Something a little bit like that will happen.

It's similar with humans. You have to read the space and really play your cover like chess because if you get hit once it's a good 50% on you dying right there. If more than one enemy is ready/positioned to shoot you simultaneously, you're laid out.

They're all highly perceptive, too. The very moment a human sees you or hears you, they will just shoot you. You likely won't have a warning that they're about to see you. Often the angles have that point being the exact axis when you are first able to see them. You can execute combos and cut stealth lines through them but you gotta thread the needle to pull it off and if you do get caught...

The threshold between *noticing* and *noticed* is just that paper thin. Unless you manage to toss a knife knowing they're *about* to see you, you're not getting out of it. You have to do some western bar shootout moves. And it is possible but you have to decipher and pull a complex sequence very quickly. You're going to need to deal with multiple combatants right away, one chance at each... at best. Hope you had a cover plan that gets you out in 2 seconds or less. Really! Beasts are slightly less aware (or maybe less concerned.) But lets just say it's highly unlikely you're going to stealthily pluck many of them off. It's almost impossible to engage a single monster without alerting others. You can use it to make an entry at a point of your choosing - lead them, set them up right. But that route requires attention too.

That kinda stuff does make it extremely satisfying to pull off kills, though.

They really make you rough it, too. You're plopped down on these big maps with a lot to traverse through and not a lot to work with along the way. The map is dotted with safehouses where you can rest/wait/heal, service/upgrade your guns, and craft ammo. They take a lot of the workbenches for the weapons part out. You have to go through more stuff before you can clean your guns, or clean upgrades you found before installing them. This makes it easier to lose a gun totally in the middle of place where you might really need it. Maybe you got in a jam and had to sprint across a muddy clearing and through some bushes. In just a few seconds your AK became much closer to useless to you and with just a little use will actually BE useless. Ammo is much scarcer, as is the stuff to make it. And unlike with other difficulties, you can only carry a little bit of materials. So more jam-prone weapons are jamming and spitting bullets like watermelon seeds ~ in every direction but forward. You can't hoard enough to be replenishing much extra in the meantime, you just use what you have in the best way possible when you get that rare workbench spot. You're scraping by and risking basically everything you have on you just to get the stuff you're actually gonna need. Even when you're exploring and looting, it's never mindless. There's always an immediate need and goal behind it that you yourself need to be forming an plotting your way up to, and the process of doing it requires your full attention because you will be constantly navigating high-stakes situations just getting to the places.

Everything is open to you. You can choose what you do and how you do things, but everything has to be so much more deliberate. A dumb choice or lapse in awareness in a seemingly safe moment will kill you even when the obvious danger is simple. No do-overs means you execute with skill and know-how. Approach it with direction. If that fails, you need to quickly change modes on your thinking and adapt as calmly as possible. Find the lever, essentially.

The best way I can describe it... it feels like you're on an epic expedition with dozens and dozens of extra-intense chapters interspersed. Honestly, it's cool how well the gameplay experience meshes with the story concept and theming. Many times, one of those things will be almost arbitrary... as I believe you were referencing with your 'fancy shooter' remark. Metro Exodus has that 'whole package' thing, where it all comes together when you max it out.



RJARRRPCGP said:


> Reminds me of PC Halo MCC Reach Invasion! But, then the other day, seemingly out-of-nowhere, I got a "yoink"! I managed to make a kill before another on the same team could finish it, LOL!


Hah, don't know anything about that one but it makes me think back on playing the first 3 halo games through on legendary with friends. If you came in and said you didn't play them on legendary, it was like saying you didn't care for something like drinking water. I haven't played any of those in forever but I remember those being a whole different kind of balls to the wall.  Just heavily sustained nonsense. Meth is what you need. Or the energy of late-teenage testosterone climbing and lots of caffeine. I will say, I don't think the level design and AI in those games gets enough credit. In some ways I'd say it's better than the average for newer shooters.


----------



## Bomby569 (Oct 8, 2021)

Anno 1800, what an amazing game, since i bought it last month i didn't play anything else.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Oct 8, 2021)

Rare car has been got
anyone who play horizon knows how rare dis is


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 8, 2021)

dragontamer5788 said:


> Hearts of Iron 3.
> 
> Dear god, the manual is so thick: https://forumcontent.paradoxplaza.com/public/16772/hoi3 manual.pdf
> 
> ...


Who reads manuals anyway? Everyone has been talking that Vicky 2 is very difficult game or that you need PhD to know what you are doing, but when I started playing it it was very easy to start out and soon I understood all game mechanics. Paradox games of similar era really aren't all that difficult. But I have to admit that I couldn't figure out EU 4 as menus were so obtuse


----------



## Audioave10 (Oct 8, 2021)

I'm thinking about getting back into GTA4 for fun...


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 9, 2021)

Far Cry 6 serves up the tried and tested recipe and it's not all that demanding on the hardware really and running in ultra at about 70fps. Very smooth.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Oct 9, 2021)

So i did some minecraft mods and shaders


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 10, 2021)

Continuing Alice: Madness Returns. Weird how my settings were back to stock..

I mean modifying the .ini to make the game's max fps from 30 to 60 makes soooooo much difference.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 10, 2021)

Jill Christine Valentine said:


> Continuing Alice: Madness Returns. Weird how my settings were back to stock..
> 
> I mean modifying the .ini to make the game's max fps from 30 to 60 makes soooooo much difference.


After you make the changes you want, make sure you set the file properties to read-only. That way the game EXE can't change them back..


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 10, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> After you make the changes you want, make sure you set the file properties to read-only. That way the game EXE can't change them back..


I guess they were okay as I played for a while, it ran at solid 60fps


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Oct 10, 2021)

Im sorry sir
I got distracted and failed to catch the street racers
and i broke my car a bit


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Oct 10, 2021)

Playing NFS Carbon Redux + Most Wanted Redux at the moment - both are created by the same person. Great time to relive childhood memories with modern improvements. 
Look him up on YouTube if you guys are interested - KryzeePlays.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 10, 2021)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> Playing NFS Carbon Redux + Most Wanted Redux at the moment - both are created by the same person. Great time to relive childhood memories with modern improvements.
> Look him up on YouTube if you guys are interested - KryzeePlays.


Redux? Some mods?


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Oct 10, 2021)

Jill Christine Valentine said:


> Redux? Some mods?


 
Yup


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 10, 2021)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> Yup


Put some links to PM if you will


----------



## robot zombie (Oct 11, 2021)

It's no secret that one of the best and worst things about FO4 centers around the fact that you can grab nearly ANY item you see in reach of you, with the press of a button. Except for this...



Why can I not steal this cheeky cola bottle's lit cigar?! Of all the things to lock-in, why that mann? I need to take it. It's not even about having it. It's the principle of not _taking_ it. This damned cigar is breaking me right now.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 11, 2021)

robot zombie said:


> It's no secret that one of the best and worst things about FO4 centers around the fact that you can grab nearly ANY item you see in reach of you, with the press of a button. Except for this...
> View attachment 220295
> Why can I not steal this cheeky cola bottle's lit cigar?! Of all the things to lock-in, why that mann? I need to take it. It's not even about having it. It's the principle of not _taking_ it. This damned cigar is breaking me right now.


MUST... TAKE... UNTAKEABLE... THING...


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 11, 2021)

Alice: Madness Returns on my 2nd rig. Looks still good for a 10yrs old game and that 7970 runs that like a charm.

My 2nd PC does exactly what it needs to do, be a "console" 

edit: played it already before on my 2nd rig (though different mobo and CPU tho they were X58 too). Still have to say that Alice is a hottie on this.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 11, 2021)

Retro mood in my new den/workshop playing Project IGI on a Pentium 4/Win XP.


----------



## Cvrk (Oct 12, 2021)

My love-hate relationship with Mass Effect 1 

The moment where I meet the love of my life, Ashley Williams. London Philharmonic soundtrack. Most loving story in the entire gaming scene (for me)
So I just keep reminding myself that this is my favorite game of all time.

It's just that this 2007-year-old game has not aged well. This is NOT a remastered version. They just added some textures. 
This does not feel like the work of a big gaming company. More like the work of modders from nexusMods. 
Everything about this is soo old! I got killed in this game more than I can imagine. It's because of how the weapons to shoot, the cover system that does not work, and the character movements. 
The worst part: companions. They are useless, and if you give them cover commands etc it's even worst.

The game keeps telling you to add points to skills as you see fit to better suit the job. NO. They are the dumbest I.A. ever....they don't shoot, they can't run. can't fallow me, the cover is useless. So after getting killed over and over and over I decided to add first all the points into armor and Fitness, basically turning all m,y guys into tanks. At least this way they stay alive. 

Overall, I am so disappointed with what Bioware did with this remastered.


----------



## Sithaer (Oct 12, 2021)

Cvrk said:


> View attachment 220468
> 
> View attachment 220470
> 
> ...



Weird, I had the opposite experience with the Remaster and I think its decently made. _'did not regret buying it and spent a good ~240+ hours with it till I finished the whole serie'_

As in, I had no issues with the game whatsoever and this was my third time playing the entire serie.
1x full original/vanilla, 1x Nexus Modded with visual mods and such and 1x Remaster and imo Remaster is the best way to play them.
Remaster is more than just texture mods and some fixes here and there, might not that noticeable but if you go from original to Remaster its a pretty big difference imo.
If you think it did not age well, try the original ME 1 with no mods and check that aged gameplay out.

I did play 'only' on Veteran difficulty and there I did not notice my team mates being useless either, sure they can die here and there but nothing too bad or annoying.
Most of the times I died due to my careless gameplay since I went with a Vanguard this time and sometimes just charged into too many enemies.


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 12, 2021)

Cvrk said:


> View attachment 220468
> 
> View attachment 220470
> 
> ...


there is something you are doing wrong cause i dont remember ding more then 4-5 times for the entire play through.
i used companions either as target dummies to spread enemy fire from me or hard covered in safe place so they dont mess with my aim.
btw your shield recharges after some time w/o taking dmg so when advancing look for possible safe spots where you can wait till shield recharges.
also make sure you equip your crew with specter weapons


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 12, 2021)

Far Cry 6


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 12, 2021)

DOA6 on my 2nd rig

I thought first that I'm lucky if it even runs on that but what did we get? Solid 60fps with everything maxed out


----------



## xrobwx71 (Oct 12, 2021)

Battlefield 2042 as soon as it drops.  Currently playing:   *








						PC Building Simulator | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play PC Building Simulator at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				



*  free on Epic games.


----------



## Soup` (Oct 12, 2021)

Been playing eFootball 2022 and uhm...




Why is the ref in the ground? This didn't happen to me but these are the types of bugs you find every 30 seconds of gameplay.

BTW, don't play this game, it's atrocious.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 12, 2021)

Soup` said:


> Why is the ref in the ground? This didn't happen to me but these are the types of bugs you find every 30 seconds of gameplay.


He was trampled under? Seems like a deliberate bit of code rather than a glitch...


----------



## Soup` (Oct 12, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> He was trampled under? Seems like a deliberate bit of code rather than a glitch...


They purposely wanted the refs to be in 2D? That makes no sense. KONAMI switched to the Unreal Engine and they clearly don't know how to work with it. There are many more bugs like this on the internet.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 12, 2021)

Soup` said:


> They purposely wanted the refs to be in 2D?


No? Doesn't look like that from the screen shot, at least not to me..


----------



## Soup` (Oct 12, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> No? Doesn't look like that from the screen shot, at least not to me..


It was an exaggeration but I hope you still get my point.


----------



## outpt (Oct 13, 2021)

Soup` said:


> Been playing eFootball 2022 and uhm...
> 
> View attachment 220515
> Why is the ref in the ground? This didn't happen to me but these are the types of bugs you find every 30 seconds of gameplay.
> ...


looks like the players love it
trying to finish off borderlands3


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 13, 2021)

FC6 screenies, the map is huge. Flying a plane


----------



## Cvrk (Oct 13, 2021)

@Sithaer only referring to ME1
Giving an order to one of your teammates pressing the Q or E button to design a position, they will go randomly into cover, as you can not pinpoint the exact spot with accuracy. They will just sit there without moving in the middle of the cover, not realizing they need to move a bit to the left to shoot at the enemy.
Using their abilities is useless! simply because they are never ever in the right spot, so they will say something like "I can't do that" or just shoot the ability into a completely different direction ignoring the enemy altogether.
So the teammates are 95% of the time completely useless, leaving you to do 100% of the fighting only using your Shepard abilities....making the fight sooo hard

The camera....everything about the camera. I died all the time because there is a tight spot, and the teammates are just sitting there not moving, when I try to run for cover, I get stuck in my own teammates.
The cover system is horrible. The idea is that you run to a cover point by holding "space" and he will automatically cover. This works 5% of the time.....You will die always because Shepard can't trigger the cover.

I am playing of course on the latest update..cuz I purchased the game, so don't think I'm using a cracked version. The updates are only for stability and quest trigger issues.....the artificial intelligence is the same since 2007. All they did was add a few textures to make the game look better.
And NO it does not look better. Don't think this is Skyrim modded. No, it's modded just a bit so it can run on old computers....just a small amount.

The experience is horrible...and then you get a cutscene,that's when the game really shines. The story...but to get to the story you need to handle the game mechanics.


----------



## Sithaer (Oct 13, 2021)

Cvrk said:


> @Sithaer only referring to ME1
> Giving an order to one of your teammates pressing the Q or E button to design a position, they will go randomly into cover, as you can not pinpoint the exact spot with accuracy. They will just sit there without moving in the middle of the cover, not realizing they need to move a bit to the left to shoot at the enemy.
> Using their abilities is useless! simply because they are never ever in the right spot, so they will say something like "I can't do that" or just shoot the ability into a completely different direction ignoring the enemy altogether.
> So the teammates are 95% of the time completely useless, leaving you to do 100% of the fighting only using your Shepard abilities....making the fight sooo hard
> ...



Well I'm sorry to say this but that sounds like mainly user error to me. _'no offense really it just sounds completely new to me after 3 playthrough of ME 1'_

Did not have any of those issues, also I never use the order option with my team and they do all their stuff on their own other than me manaully triggering their skills in harder fights/situations.
Cover system is also fine as it is and to be honest I'm not even sure how that issues is happening for you, just press your designated cover button and let Shepard cover.Don't spam it else he/she will get out of cover right after covering and that can get you killed obviously.

Game definitely looks better than vanilla ME 1, not just textures but lights/shading too + mind you there are places where they re designed the zones a bit like the base/big room in Noveria and there are more planets/zones with better vegetation,etc. _'correct me if I'm wrong but Nexus mods don't do that'_
You can find comparison vids too, I belive there was an official one before the relase.

I don't have the game installed anymore since it was on my 1TB SSD which I only use for games I play and I don't really feel like reinstalling/dling again just to check those issues.

Edit:









Bigger list of the changes:
https://www.ign.com/wikis/mass-effect/Legendary_Edition_Changes

Thats more than just texture mods for sure.


----------



## Muaadib (Oct 13, 2021)

Lego Builder's Journey, I thought this was a 45m game but it turned out to be a lot longer (or maybe I was just bad at its puzzles). Super cute with a "story" told completely without dialogue. Give it a try if you find it for cheap.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 13, 2021)

Muaadib said:


> Lego Builder's Journey, I thought this was a 45m game but it turned out to be a lot longer (or maybe I was just bad at its puzzles). Super cute with a "story" told completely without dialogue. Give it a try if you find it for cheap.


I'm hoping it comes to GOG. Would love to play it.


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 13, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Far Cry 6 serves up the tried and tested recipe and it's not all that demanding on the hardware really and running in ultra at about 70fps. Very smooth.
> 
> 
> View attachment 220147


Do they still use that same engine recycled from Far Cry 3?


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Oct 13, 2021)

Soup` said:


> Been playing eFootball 2022 and uhm...
> 
> View attachment 220515
> Why is the ref in the ground? This didn't happen to me but these are the types of bugs you find every 30 seconds of gameplay.
> ...



lol, the only hope for a proper football game - and now this is what we get.


----------



## Soup` (Oct 13, 2021)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> lol, the only hope for a proper football game - and now this is what we get.


Yeah, I was actually looking forward to it too. The free to play business model intrigued me but uhm... well you saw what happened.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 13, 2021)

Soup` said:


> Been playing eFootball 2022 and uhm...
> 
> View attachment 220515
> Why is the ref in the ground? This didn't happen to me but these are the types of bugs you find every 30 seconds of gameplay.
> ...



The ref fell asleep and turned into a doormat...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 13, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> Do they still use that same engine recycled from Far Cry 3?



I have played every Far Cry, some of it is very similar, base capture for area control. But there are changes. Walk over dead enemies to loot, so don't have to stop to loot every enemy. I haven't played it a whole lot, but will be reporting in my Far Cry 6 thread as i go on.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 13, 2021)

Kingdom Hearts on PS2. Had to start a new game as my friend borrowed my other memory card. Luckily I got a second one (actually the seller of this game from ebay gave this as a freebie), a genuine Sony silver one.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 14, 2021)

Madden 04 - PS2


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 14, 2021)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> lol, the only hope for a proper football game - and now this is what we get.


Hey, at least it's funny. How often do you get to see and official embedded in the turf?


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 14, 2021)

WhiteNoise said:


> Madden 04 - PS2



I can't stand any of the Madden games after Madden 08. Sometimes I still play Madden 08 on PC, but I haven't for a few years because I lost my copy of it. lol


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 14, 2021)

I love the old Madden games and I own most of them. If I hear those stupid a** comments from my favorite commentator Madden, well then I am in high heaven and the early games are true NFL titles. Not like the BS we have these days from EA.


God damn I miss Mr Madden!


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Oct 14, 2021)

Soup` said:


> Yeah, I was actually looking forward to it too. The free to play business model intrigued me but uhm... well you saw what happened.



And the fact that it shares mobile play with PC and consoles, what a freaking letdown.



lexluthermiester said:


> Hey, at least it's funny. How often do you get to see and official embedded in the turf?



Not too many times that it doesn't matter much to me lol, but these things are there with football games anyway.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 14, 2021)

WhiteNoise said:


> I love the old Madden games and I own most of them. If I hear those stupid a** comments from my favorite commentator Madden, well then I am in high heaven and the early games are true NFL titles. Not like the BS we have these days from EA.
> 
> 
> God damn I miss Mr Madden!



BOOM BABY - John Madden

on-topic, playing Metroid Dread (soonish)


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Oct 14, 2021)

Oh, anyone spamming/grinding Diablo II: Resurrected atm? Just curious about how the early release goes. Heard enough about the server issues and character wiping stuff which made me a bit skeptical about swinging for it next month.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 14, 2021)

BOOM BABY! I love that guy!


----------



## SN2716057 (Oct 14, 2021)

Ugh, I need to re-calibrate the base stations of my Index again. I got killed by a hotdog in H3

And finally started with my backlog, first to play; EastShade


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 15, 2021)

Disco Elysium, god damn that full voice over is amazing. I like picking it up from time to time, trying to get through my second play through. Maybe I will try being a supercop this time, who knows.


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 15, 2021)

Victoria 2. Trying to turn these crazy people:









Into Great Power without cheats. So far so decent. Had some wars, built excellent economy, managed to retain prestige. But it's tough to have a weak army and way too often other Great Powers want to kick their butts over some trivial shit. Somehow in current game Germans became ultra chads. They managed to take some French territories, then convince other Great Powers to invade Russian to free Poland and they succeeded. It seems that they are totally unbeatable, meanwhile Ukraine as 7th Great Power still has to have various alliances just to not be beaten to pulp. I managed to annex Serbia and Moldova so far, but I avoided fighting any Great Powers over that and somehow Ottomans too. Somehow Ukraine has been stronger than Russian Empire for a while, but in any actual combat, I don't think that it has a chance. That's what happens, when all tech upgrades went into education/prestige. It sure does inflate GP score a lot, but it doesn't make nation strong. It just converts country full of illiterate morons into strictly academic country and that perhaps accelerates other tech upgrades. At least, I managed to build many factories very fast.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 15, 2021)

Started playing Dirt 4, bought it in 2017 but never played till yesterday.
Also missed Doom 2016, tried my luck and installed it hoping to find someone that still play it, couldn't believe how easy was to find a match and how many players were still online.


----------



## Frick (Oct 15, 2021)

Cvrk said:


> Overall, I am so disappointed with what Bioware did



This is how I feel about everything Bioware has done since Jade Empire.



Chomiq said:


> Disco Elysium, god damn that full voice over is amazing. I like picking it up from time to time, trying to get through my second play through. Maybe I will try being a supercop this time, who knows.



I don't know. I rather play classic mode. But I've always found voice acting in RPGs to be distracting, generally speaking. Having only the first lines read was a great compromise as they were really good and set the tone of the characters.

But yes, everyone should play Disco Elysium. It's a masterpiece.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Oct 17, 2021)

Replaying Stalker call of pripyat, and maaaan this game has some of the best atmospheres i have ever experienced, impressive weather system , lighting, and shadows, it also has some of the BEST horror soundtracks ever made, extremely bone shilling themes of isolation, dread, hopelessness, bleakness and horror, exploring the wasteland and abandoned cities with chilling soundtrack makes this an experience to remember, no Fallout game or Silent Hill game comes to the music mastery done by Alexey Omelchuk! his music vastly contributed to the overwhelming, haunting feeling you get as you explore the world of the game.
If you want to know what true horror sounds like then listen to Call of Pripyat Soundtrack !


----------



## robot zombie (Oct 17, 2021)

@Solid State Soul ( SSS ) Yoooo! You just reminded me that Stalker 2 is coming next spring! I need to go back through the OG's again before then for sure. That one really gets me pumped, I agree that not much really touches Stalker on atmosphere. Hope they can hit on that stride again. The trailer looked great.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 17, 2021)

I'm playing whatever Jayz2Cents recommends because I now have immense respect for him. See my thread below if curious.



			https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/this-is-the-best-video-jayztwocents-has-ever-made-10-10.287927/#post-4629281


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Oct 17, 2021)

I've been completely pulled into Far Cry 6.

Who's a good boy?





Apologies for what HDR does to screenshots.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 17, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> I've been completely pulled into Far Cry 6.
> 
> Who's a good boy?
> 
> ...



puppers in games


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 17, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> Apologies for what HDR does to screenshots.


What do you mean? Looks fine to me...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 17, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> I've been completely pulled into Far Cry 6.
> 
> Who's a good boy?
> 
> ...



Is there any way we can multiplay? can i add you to my Uplay friends? PM me if interested


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 17, 2021)

Victoria 2, my general is a loser psycho:




Somehow that adds prestige and morale, however in real life that would be unbearable person.



Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> Replaying Stalker call of pripyat, and maaaan this game has some of the best atmospheres i have ever experienced, impressive weather system , lighting, and shadows, it also has some of the BEST horror soundtracks ever made, extremely bone shilling themes of isolation, dread, hopelessness, bleakness and horror, exploring the wasteland and abandoned cities with chilling soundtrack makes this an experience to remember, no Fallout game or Silent Hill game comes to the music mastery done by Alexey Omelchuk! his music vastly contributed to the overwhelming, haunting feeling you get as you explore the world of the game.
> If you want to know what true horror sounds like then listen to Call of Pripyat Soundtrack !
> 
> View attachment 221141


You can't mention Stalker without this internet gold:


----------



## Sithaer (Oct 17, 2021)

Started playing Rage 2, kinda wanted to play this game ever since it was relased but I never got to it and meanwhile I grabbed it for free on EPIC some time ago so might as well play it.
I do like mindless fun games like this and it seems to be good for that. _'don't have to be anything more than that'_




Edit: My bad I forgot to disable DoF, game is sharper now with it disabled.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 18, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> Started playing Rage 2, kinda wanted to play this game ever since it was relased but I never got to it and meanwhile I grabbed it for free on EPIC some time ago so might as well play it.
> I do like mindless fun games like this and it seems to be good for that. _'don't have to be anything more than that'_
> 
> View attachment 221234
> ...


ah, that remind me that i still have it and have a playthrough quite advanced in it ... also have it on EGL (well ... i have it on BethL too ... bought the physical box back in the days at a brick'n mortar shop for 9$ in the "10$ or less!" bargain bin )

fun nervous game...

atm ...? Skyrim (SE, nearing 400hrs in it, still 700 to reach my LE quota) for now and "Genshin Impact: Zero Dawn" ... finally got the PS4/5 exclusive 5* character, Aloy, to PC version, well a month iirc, which make the wait way shorter than the 3yrs for H:ZD 

for Genshin Impact:
hilarious time for that game ... 1* review bombing by ingrates kids that got upset with anniversary rewards (well ... given the game setup, design, story, aka: it's almost 60$ AAA level, it's riche to shake fist threaten and yell/cry because the anniversary event was "too small in reward" ) peoples getting banned (well that one is older but seriously? either attention grabbing attempt or they were truly banned for something they shouldn't have done) yet ... my account is still there, the reward were enough to me (and i am a f2p, mainly because i feel the Gacha is not worth, with the low rates, but the game world is worth it... farmer syndrome? heck yeah! if i can get anything i need in the game by playing it, why should i pay (other than an occasional monthly card at 4.99$ for support ) although i got stuck for long on the end of chapter 1 quest ... but now i just finished Inazuma arc ... and yeah ... AAA worthy to me

in short, peoples are getting greedy (the devs/publisher are also getting loot'boxy ... but that's nothing really new ) and tend to complain for nothing instead of enjoying what's good.

nuff, time for pics

that awkward moment when you meet the leader, but due to gacha banner, you have her already in your team ...

(i swear... my Kokomi is taller than the story one ... bah, probably uneven ground...)

epic/electric climatic moment

well, at last an Archon that is an Archon (the 2 previous were more akin to 1. a tone deaf windbag of freedom, 2. an awkward schemer ).... although a bit too paranoiac for her own good

and the main attraction... not OP, coming from a game i love, quite enjoyable playstyle... it's a win in my book


well, her ascension material need, made me finish the "side/main" quest for Dragonspine region

as they say "i had to play catch up....or ketch up, for that color"


yeah, too little rewards/compensations/gifts...


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 18, 2021)

Just finished reading all of Metroid history/summary stories.

Metroid Dread just started it tonight!!! SO excited!!! I haven't been this pumped in a long time. Feels like I am in highschool again loading up Metroid Fusion, man those were some good times. Hopefully tonight is just as fun as those days!!


----------



## Kurt63 (Oct 18, 2021)

Just finished playing Ghost Recon: Island Thunder ....... one of the toughest FPS(no mods) games ever made in expert ......it's a lunch eater !!!!!    LOL


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 18, 2021)

GreiverBlade said:


> ah, that remind me that i still have it and have a playthrough quite advanced in it ... also have it on EGL (well ... i have it on BethL too ... bought the physical box back in the days at a brick'n mortar shop for 9$ in the "10$ or less!" bargain bin )
> 
> fun nervous game...
> 
> ...


Maybe I missed it, but what game is pictured here?



lynx29 said:


> Metroid Dread just started it tonight!!! SO excited!!!


You are going to have fun! Fair warning though(and no spoilers), the first part of the game will make you feel like it's running you in circles. It doesn't stay that way. The game is training/teaching you how to play it. However, it will still kick your butt if you're not careful. 

EDIT; 
Hell it'll kick your butt even if you ARE careful. Those needle-heads are a pain..


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 18, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Maybe I missed it, but what game is pictured here?


"Genshin Impact: Zero Dawn"


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 18, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Maybe I missed it, but what game is pictured here?
> 
> 
> You are going to have fun! Fair warning though(and no spoilers), the first part of the game will make you feel like it's running you in circles. It doesn't stay that way. The game is training/teaching you how to play it. However, it will still kick your butt if you're not careful.
> ...





ne6togadno said:


> "Genshin Impact: Zero Dawn"


well ... Genshin Impact actually .... i added Zero Dawn because they recently gave free Aloy as a 5* character for the game (collab PS4/5 exclusive at the beginning and then shortly after PC)


----------



## Sithaer (Oct 18, 2021)

GreiverBlade said:


> ah, that remind me that i still have it and have a playthrough quite advanced in it ... also have it on EGL (well ... i have it on BethL too ... bought the physical box back in the days at a brick'n mortar shop for 9$ in the "10$ or less!" bargain bin )
> 
> fun nervous game...
> 
> ...



For 9$ that was a bargain.
Ages ago I also bought some stuff from the bargain bin in Tesco, got FEAR 1 and Jade Empire box copy that way.

Now that I made a bit of progress and unlocked some abilities its a lot of fun, idk why I never bothered to play this game before.
Definitely gonna finish it since I try to play 1 max 2 games before I start a new one. _'its only the base game tho, thats what EPIC gave away'_

I also tried Genshin when it was new-ish on PC, played it for a few weeks but it felt quite grindy and I had bad luck with the heroes and didn't really open good ones.
I'm also a free2play player in such games and never buy gacha boxes, worst case I might buy some cosmetics if I'm long term playing the game and thats it.

Its kinda fun to play and I almost got suckered back into the game recently cause of the events but nah, gotta play my backlog games while I have time.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 18, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> Its kinda fun to play and I almost got suckered back into the game recently cause of the events but nah, gotta play my backlog games while I have time.


well i got a almost 6month hiatus on it because i was stuck on a boss fight, but once passed that ... thorn in my side, the epic feel took place again (Inazuma Arc is the best storyline imho, i loved all of it and the "cutscene" were awesome) i am f2p but i am also what other call a "lucksack" although 4* are just as good as 5* that everyone want, i you care about them correctly, my usual team has 3 4* lvl 70-80 and one 5* lvl 70 at the moment, (although Aloy will take one spot in one of the 4 team i have ahah) i can't recommend enough that you log and get Aloy if it's not already the case.

one easily overlooked 4* that rock (pun intended) is Xin Yan



what i really like is the effort put into lore and background and also, although using same weapon, the fight/play style is varied between two characters

and Inazuma area is definitely the most detailed/beautiful area for me, they even put Aoshima (aka : cat island) in the area 



and Watatsumi island (Sangonomiya "bastion" ) is gorgeous



i can pass on the grind ... just fool around while taking shots just freeroaming, finding a nice scenic view ... and when i stop to play to switch games, notice that i did grind ascension material/weapon upgrades without even realizing it ... 
good examples : just climbing on a temple roof, hidden mats in some edges and a nice shot, or just discovering the serpent head when exploring Tatarasuna doing challenges and random puzzles.


yeah, even with all the gripes that come from a moba/gacha game ... that one is not short of "good time, it was worth it login today"
also i play on PC only, too clunky for mobile without a proper gamepad setting (iirc last time i checked only the PC version had gamepad support aside PS obviously)
edit: playtime daily is at most 2hrs since i finished all relevant story act and made up for the 6 month "loss"  thus i an safely get my HUGE backlog of games (free or not, man STEAM and EGS were overly generous lately) in motion.


----------



## seth1911 (Oct 18, 2021)

AC Odyssey the only one i really like, cuase the Free Play like (play what and how u want) and Greek Myths


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Oct 18, 2021)

These are the games i am playing, desktop games are separate from steam and epic games. I'm mostly playing Hellgate London , SR 4, SR 3 Remastered and Bloodhunt the most.


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 18, 2021)

Victoria 2.

"It's just a flu" they said, "it will be fine" they said:








R.I.P Hasse-Kassel


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 18, 2021)

I finished Deus Ex Human Revolution a few weeks ago and have now almost finished Mankind Divided and they are two of the best games I've played, with just the right amount of exploration and stealth.
And I just love the air vents- can't get enough of those. Replayability factor - very high.
This is how to deal with a turret (frag grenade) if you don't mind causing a racket and there's an air vent nearby  



Unless you can access security and turn the turrets against the buggers...


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Oct 19, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I finished Deus Ex Human Revolution a few weeks ago and have now almost finished Mankind Divided and they are two of the best games I've played, with just the right amount of exploration and stealth.
> And I just love the air vents- can't get enough of those. Replayability factor - very high.
> This is how to deal with a turret (frag grenade) if you don't mind causing a racket and there's an air vent nearby
> 
> ...


When I saw you say "turret", I'm now thinking about the game Defcon 5! That game was a mid-1990s super hit! Played that on the first-generation Play Station over in southern New Hampshire countless times in the late-1990s and likely the early-2000s.

Even when Defcon 5 is hard to find now! Unfortunately, somebody lost the Defcon 5 Play Station CD-ROM! 

I remember the familiar voice, "Caution, turret has just gone offline". (During an alien attack, before they swarm parts of buildings) But turret #6, was normally still online, when the other turrets were knocked out, so when other turrets were knocked out, I went to turret #6 and blasted some buggers from there!

Seems that a game that should have been officially popular, became a rare item! As if it were Atari E.T.! WTF!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 19, 2021)

u2konline said:


> These are the games i am playing, desktop games are separate from steam and epic games. I'm mostly playing Hellgate London , SR 4, SR 3 Remastered and Bloodhunt the most.


Impressive. You desperately need a better way to organize those icons though...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 19, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Impressive. You desperately need a better way to organize those icons though...



It would take me an hour to find anything


----------



## SN2716057 (Oct 19, 2021)

Checking out Hawaii in a X-cub.






Spoiler: drone view


----------



## Kurt63 (Oct 19, 2021)

Today???? ......Some Silent Hunter 4 ......... manual torps , no external view ...... I am not very good at this and this game may be old but it looks outstanding ....... playing it in the wee hours is intense when you are being chased, sometimes for a couple of hours ...... definately NOT a game to be played for 20 minutes ..... LOVE IT!!!!! LOL     



SN2716057 said:


> Checking out Hawaii in a X-cub.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks beautiful!!! I fly FSX because I am to cheap to upgrade .... LOL ......I have about 10 differant models of the "Cub" and love to fly in Alaska .......


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 20, 2021)

As in most games like DX MD, I'm sure I could have done better, so on finishing the game, I can now do New Game +, where you carry over your augs, inventory and credits. A bit like Shadow of The Tomb Raider.
That's definitely worth a shot!


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Oct 20, 2021)

Tigger said:


> It would take me an hour to find anything


lol. I'm use to it. Starting adding icons like that back in 99.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 20, 2021)

Riftbreaker. Tower/base defense + Realtime base building/resource management + 'open' world survival piloting a badass mech. It just blends together perfectly, its one seamless, continuous game, and I'm hooked. Fired it up at 19:00 yesterday... suddenly found it was 1 AM. Its been years since I've lost track of time like that 

Strongly recommend!





RPG gear progression and crafting? Check! Complete with random/dropped Mods to tweak them and 4 gear tiers.





4X-styled Tech tree? Sure, why not? Oh... there's THREE of them :O





The best isometric combat vibe 2021? Check. Dual wielding grenade launcher + flamethrower here, but any combo is possible... I'll not spoil how fat those critters can get just yet 





Seriously. Complete your life and get this shit.

Performance: 70-100 FPS on recommended/high~ultra settings @ 3440x1440 on a GTX 1080. And it looks great.

Clearly, DX12 is leveraged here, and you'll see why soon enough 



u2konline said:


> These are the games i am playing, desktop games are separate from steam and epic games. I'm mostly playing Hellgate London , SR 4, SR 3 Remastered and Bloodhunt the most.


That desktop is just screaming for more screen real estate. Its a temporary solution by the looks of it though 



Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> Replaying Stalker call of pripyat, and maaaan this game has some of the best atmospheres i have ever experienced, impressive weather system , lighting, and shadows, it also has some of the BEST horror soundtracks ever made, extremely bone shilling themes of isolation, dread, hopelessness, bleakness and horror, exploring the wasteland and abandoned cities with chilling soundtrack makes this an experience to remember, no Fallout game or Silent Hill game comes to the music mastery done by Alexey Omelchuk! his music vastly contributed to the overwhelming, haunting feeling you get as you explore the world of the game.
> If you want to know what true horror sounds like then listen to Call of Pripyat Soundtrack !
> 
> View attachment 221141





robot zombie said:


> @Solid State Soul ( SSS ) Yoooo! You just reminded me that Stalker 2 is coming next spring! I need to go back through the OG's again before then for sure. That one really gets me pumped, I agree that not much really touches Stalker on atmosphere. Hope they can hit on that stride again. The trailer looked great.



Truth. Its just such a shame that the game ends quite quickly, especially if you know what to do... make sure you replay it with one of these mods;









						S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Anomaly mod for S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Call of Pripyat
					

The stand-alone mod S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Anomaly aims to be the most stable and customizable experience for fans of the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. games. It's powered by the Monolith 64-bit engine, a custom fork of the X-Ray engine.




					www.moddb.com
				




or if you feel like living the hard(core) life:






						MISERY for S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Pripyat
					






					themiserymod.com


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 20, 2021)

Still enjoying FC6, still in the first area on the bigger mainland. i seriously need to find a anti-tank weapon


----------



## Bomby569 (Oct 20, 2021)

i played the demo/beta whatever for Riftbraker and it kicked ass even then, i must buy that one next.

Loosing track of time playing a game: Anno 1800.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Oct 21, 2021)

When your tires decided grip is not a thing


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 21, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> View attachment 221767When your tires decided grip is not a thing



What game is it? FH4?


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Oct 21, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> What game is it? FH4?


yes tis forza 4


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 21, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> View attachment 221767When your tires decided grip is not a thing



Nah, when your car decides it's a plane ready for take off....


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Oct 21, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Nah, when your car decides it's a plane ready for take off....


it does have one big ass wing
Takumi was right about big wings


----------



## SN2716057 (Oct 22, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> *The Riftbreaker*. Tower/base defense + Realtime base building/resource management + 'open' world survival piloting a badass mech. It just blends together perfectly, its one seamless, continuous game, and I'm hooked. Fired it up at 19:00 yesterday... suddenly found it was 1 AM. Its been years since I've lost track of time like that
> 
> Strongly recommend!


This. I played the demo for 90 minutes and than bought this game. Very addictive!


----------



## X800 (Oct 23, 2021)

I bought Fallout4 Game of the Year Edition its on steam for 9,99€
The game comes with all DLCs
Never played fallout 4 before this so 
​


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 23, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Nah, when your car decides it's a plane ready for take off....







You called taxi?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 23, 2021)

X800 said:


> View attachment 222016
> I bought Fallout4 Game of the Year Edition its on steam for 9,99€
> The game comes with all DLCs
> Never played fallout 4 before this so
> ​


I want this on GOG!


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Oct 23, 2021)

X800 said:


> View attachment 222016
> I bought Fallout4 Game of the Year Edition its on steam for 9,99€
> The game comes with all DLCs
> Never played fallout 4 before this so
> ​


I bought this as well took me ages to get it working though


----------



## InVasMani (Oct 24, 2021)

Mixture of Tales of Berseria, Grim Dawn, and Skyrim while working on my Reshade post processing setup.







Grim Dawn - Reshade (DPX) example 1
&
Grim Dawn - Reshade (DPX) example 2

Overall I like the Reshade effect, but think the brightness needs a minor reduction. I still like it as a whole better than native it just looks a lot more natural on the scene lighting, shading, and color.


A bit of a update to above examples with a little less brightness two examples of it that shows how darker scene can look the second one really highlights how it can impact scene lighting and shading. Feel free to tell me you can see the difference. All done with a pixel shader based around Kodak Cineon DPX technology that was developed in the 90's for photography imagery and used by Disney for example to restore old films like Snow White. The hardware for Cindeon DPX was quite interesting they had quad cores back then, but the systems cost like $250K or something insane. Technology has leveled up a little bit since then.

Grim Dawn -Reshade (DPX) example 1 [UPDATE reduced brightness a little closer to native]
&
Grim Dawn - Reshade (DPX luminescence) example 2


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 24, 2021)

Started PC Building Simulator for a long time, haven't played around with this in ages. Need to put some coffee for the realistic feeling.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 24, 2021)

I've been going old-school again, this time with SoulBlazer for the SNES.
  

And part of the end sequence(no real spoilers).
  

Ah, the golden age of gaming..

Now on with the next game in the same series...


----------



## purplekaycee (Oct 24, 2021)

Death stranding.
Sound track is depressing though


----------



## InVasMani (Oct 24, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I've been going old-school again, this time with SoulBlazer for the SNES.
> View attachment 222185 View attachment 222186 View attachment 222187
> 
> And part of the end sequence(no real spoilers).
> ...


Genesis for the sound SNES for the game play.


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 25, 2021)

Jill Christine Valentine said:


> Started PC Building Simulator for a long time, haven't played around with this in ages. Need to put some coffee for the realistic feeling.


Gave it a try yesterday - it's fun and addictive. Do you get anything for buying the shares from Uncle Tim or have I just wasted $5000?


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 25, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Gave it a try yesterday - it's fun and addictive. Do you get anything for buying the shares from Uncle Tim or have I just wasted $5000?


Haven't earned that much yet. I'll continue soon


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 25, 2021)

Jill Christine Valentine said:


> Haven't earned that much yet. I'll continue soon


Well eventually you can buy out all the shares and then you own the business. This puts the purchase at $87500. Uncle Tim has it easy.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 25, 2021)

InVasMani said:


> Genesis for the sound SNES for the game play.


Oh hell no. The SNES SPC was far and away better than anything Sega 16bit could offer.. But I digress, let's not get in to that discussion here..


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 25, 2021)

Following our wedding on Friday, we spent most of Saturday clearing up and munching on wedding cake and other delicacies. Yesterday we went for a breezy walk by the River Plate and I spent the rest of the day getting frustrated with Alan Wake and its checkpoints, so moved on to Battlefield One and then Five, managing to get past where I had been stuck before. There's nothing quite like blowing up a Nazi munitions dump with a sniper rifle! Highly cinematic games, both of them, but lots of fun if you know what to expect.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 25, 2021)

InVasMani said:


> Mixture of Tales of Berseria, Grim Dawn, and Skyrim while working on my Reshade post processing setup.
> 
> View attachment 222167
> 
> ...



I see the difference, but I don't see how the added brightness is an improvement at all. You've just reduced the overall contrast of the image. Are you sure its not mainly your personal preference in combination with the monitor you're using? I can see how the darkest tones of black could do with more 'standing out' if you need to see those details, but the whole point of Grim Dawn's darkness (as in any classic ARPG) is exactly that: not seeing things. Its the reason light radius is a stat you can improve, too.

Basically what I see here is a Black Filter like they sell with FPS modes on monitors. Definitely not an improvement in accuracy or playing the game as its meant to - to me at least. Other elements like the UI seem washed out now.


----------



## InVasMani (Oct 25, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> I see the difference, but I don't see how the added brightness is an improvement at all. You've just reduced the overall contrast of the image. Are you sure its not mainly your personal preference in combination with the monitor you're using? I can see how the darkest tones of black could do with more 'standing out' if you need to see those details, but the whole point of Grim Dawn's darkness (as in any classic ARPG) is exactly that: not seeing things. Its the reason light radius is a stat you can improve, too.
> 
> Basically what I see here is a Black Filter like they sell with FPS modes on monitors. Definitely not an improvement in accuracy or playing the game as its meant to - to me at least. Other elements like the UI seem washed out now.


10-bit IPS display though the reshade configuration is heavily based around 8-bit color space 0-255 in mind. I do agree in part with what you say especially in regard to the light radius in fact with the reshade configuration it makes the light radius effect more readily obvious in pleasant way in motion. I find it overall a lot more natural looking from a lighting standpoint myself. I do agree that it could probably be adjust further to be reduce the brightness further though, but I did want a minor contrast lift and actually with my display's gamma I can simply turn the gamma up from 1.8 to something like 2.0, 2.2, or 2.4. That said my pane had better color calibrate around 1.8gamma with lagom test images.


----------



## Cvrk (Oct 25, 2021)

*House of Ashes.* Played the whole thing in coop. This is one of the best games of the year. What a superb adventure


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Oct 25, 2021)

Ive been playing a bunch of WRC9
really good game Surprising Improvement over WRC8
I keep losing awesome screenshots cause of Nvideas Drivers being Bad


----------



## Sithaer (Oct 25, 2021)

Finished Rage 2 _'base game only'_, put in a good ~35 hours or so since I did a fair ammount of side activities.
Have to say this is an underrated game imo, had a blast playing it.
Its a mad crazy game but its fun imo. _'good gun play and the skills are pretty cool/fun to use'_

Now to play another EPIC freebie I had around and something I was curious about for a good while.
Control, base game again cause that was free.


For now its kinda confusing but I'm only at the beginning of the game.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 25, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Following our wedding on Friday, we spent most of Saturday clearing up and munching on wedding cake and other delicacies. Yesterday we went for a breezy walk by the River Plate and I spent the rest of the day getting frustrated with Alan Wake and its checkpoints, so moved on to Battlefield One and then Five, managing to get past where I had been stuck before. There's nothing quite like blowing up a Nazi munitions dump with a sniper rifle! Highly cinematic games, both of them, but lots of fun if you know what to expect.
> View attachment 222324


This is what I meant. Take that, Nazis!


----------



## metalfiber (Oct 27, 2021)

Just finished Far Cry 6 it's better than the last few imho. The game play is more refined not one bug and the story is better. If Cyberpunk 2077 played like this it would have been more well received...heck, if most of the first person shooters were this refined it would be an improvement.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 27, 2021)

I'm addicted to RE3 Remake  played it over 20 times, cleared all the achievements and I want to play it again. With which rules? Nightmare, buffs but no other weapons than Samurai Edge?

Could do.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 27, 2021)

Jill Christine Valentine said:


> I'm addicted to RE3 Remake  played it over 20 times, cleared all the achievements and I want to play it again. With which rules? Nightmare, buffs but no other weapons than Samurai Edge?
> 
> Could do.


Wow! It still scares the heck out of me and I'm on one and a half times


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 27, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Wow! It still scares the heck out of me and I'm on one and a half times


Damn, I guess u get scared easily, RE3 Remake has few good jumpscares but IMO it ain't scary, RE2 Remake is...


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 27, 2021)

Oddly enough, the older I get, the less I can tolerate really creepy games, so I enjoy the more stealthy shooters and Far Cry type games. I just don't like stuff creeping up behind me 
DX MD is one of my favourites, so I've just started on the DLC missions and also a new Game +, like Shadow TR, where you get to keep all your kit when starting a new game.


----------



## outpt (Oct 27, 2021)

Lena:Bridge of spirits. Just getting started.


----------



## Kovoet (Oct 27, 2021)

Finishing off Call of Duty Cold war till Vanguard comes then going back to Ghost Recon Wildlands to calm down a bit after mutlipayer


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 28, 2021)

SCAR is a good gun (CSGO)


----------



## sepheronx (Oct 28, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Wow! It still scares the heck out of me and I'm on one and a half times



that game scares you?  Man, I aint young but I would hate to ask if you played Silent Hill 1 or 2.  Now those games can be scary.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 28, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> that game scares you?  Man, I aint young but I would hate to ask if you played Silent Hill 1 or 2.  Now those games can be scary.


I just watched the trailers and they look damn scary, so I'll stick with Deus EX, thanks


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 28, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> that game scares you?  Man, I aint young but I would hate to ask if you played Silent Hill 1 or 2.  Now those games can be scary.


Havent played SH1 or 2 but I played SH3 years ago. Hella great game!


----------



## Sithaer (Oct 28, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> that game scares you?  Man, I aint young but I would hate to ask if you played Silent Hill 1 or 2.  Now those games can be scary.



I'm also not a big fan of scare games.
Problem is that sometimes I do like the game itself and then have to somehow pass the scare parts.

For example I loved Dead Space 1+2 but man those games gave me the creeps and sometimes I could barely get to the next save point and call it a day.  _'well ok I played those long ago when I was younger but still' _
Another one is Outlast 1+2, great games but damn some parts really pushed my limits but I did finish both game eventually.
I also play such games at night with a headset so yea.


----------



## metalfiber (Oct 28, 2021)

Starting Guardians of the Galaxy. That little white robot up by the light bulb, i had it...the Coleco Vision...Samantha Fox...the music...ooohhh, oooHHH, OOOHHH...I'm have'n an 80s orgasm.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 28, 2021)

Scary games have never been scary to me. Maybe it's because I grew up in the days of horror movies being deeply disturbing and I'm numb to it all. Or maybe it's because I've been to a few warzones, have seen real life horrors and nothing can compare..


----------



## sepheronx (Oct 29, 2021)

Jill Christine Valentine said:


> Havent played SH1 or 2 but I played SH3 years ago. Hella great game!


3 was OK.  Maybe I am older than some here so first one was SH1 for me.  If you think 3 was good, you may find SH2 to be very good.  I liked the story way more and lots of cool little things to try and get different endings.  I think there were 8 endings?  SH1 is very dated obviously and for those who dont like PS1 graphics may find it harder to get into.  But modern emulators do a good job smoothing out the graphics.


Sithaer said:


> I'm also not a big fan of scare games.
> Problem is that sometimes I do like the game itself and then have to somehow pass the scare parts.
> 
> For example I loved Dead Space 1+2 but man those games gave me the creeps and sometimes I could barely get to the next save point and call it a day.  _'well ok I played those long ago when I was younger but still' _
> ...


Dead Space was pretty solid and had good scary moments.  I am no fan myself of those Amnesia or Outlast games.  The reason being is that jump scares isn't scary, its just annoying.  Its a cheap (very cheap) way to scare someone.  The tension is good though.

I find psychological horrors like Silent Hill series to be where Horror should be.  Heck, The Thing video game or Cold Fear are also fantastic horror games IMO.  Very underrated.  Some jumpscares do exist but it doesn't rely on them.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 29, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> 3 was OK.  *Maybe I am older than some here* so first one was SH1 for me.  If you think 3 was good, you may find SH2 to be very good.  I liked the story way more and lots of cool little things to try and get different endings.  I think there were 8 endings?  SH1 is very dated obviously and for those who dont like PS1 graphics may find it harder to get into.  But modern emulators do a good job smoothing out the graphics.


Dunno, I'm 31 and I love PS2 (and that era) mostly.  I do still play PS1 games as well though. My current collection of console games (I have FFX on PS2 too, loaned it to a friend)


----------



## sepheronx (Oct 29, 2021)

Jill Christine Valentine said:


> Dunno, I'm 31 and I love PS2 (and that era) mostly.  I do still play PS1 games as well though. My current collection of console games (I have FFX on PS2 too, loaned it to a friend)


I am older so yeah.  But I guess you just werent into it back when SH1 came out and its understandable.

Nice collection BTW, especially Dino Crisis.  Now thats a great game.  I am jealous of your FF NES collection.  My sister took my NES collection and she "lost" the NES.  Dunno how she managed that.

I dont see Xbox games so I am assuming you didn't get one.  If you have one though, I recommend the SH2 on Xbox as it had extra plot stuff.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 29, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> I am older so yeah.  But I guess you just werent into it back when SH1 came out and its understandable.
> 
> Nice collection BTW, especially Dino Crisis.  Now thats a great game.  I am jealous of your FF NES collection.  My sister took my NES collection and she "lost" the NES.  Dunno how she managed that.


Actually I just didn't care then, I loved RE series even then already.

Those NES FFs are reproduction ones with English translations  got those free few years ago.


----------



## sepheronx (Oct 29, 2021)

Jill Christine Valentine said:


> Actually I just didn't care then, I loved RE series even then already.
> 
> Those NES FFs are reproduction ones with English translations  got those free few years ago.


I edited my post, but if you are interested in SH 1 and 2, I recommend getting 2 on the XBOX (OG) as it was the better version.  More stuff in it.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 29, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> I edited my post, but if you are interested in SH 1 and 2, I recommend getting 2 on the XBOX (OG) as it was the better version.  More stuff in it.


Hmm, I keep that in mind! Need to check that does it work in X360


----------



## AusWolf (Oct 29, 2021)

I've just started Mass Effect Legendary Edition.

It's been a while since I played the original, but apart from the UI, I can't really see any changes. Oh, elevators are faster now. Wow! It's good that I bought it on a discount, otherwise, I'd ask for a refund.


----------



## Cvrk (Oct 29, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> I've just started Mass Effect Legendary Edition.
> 
> It's been a while since I played the original, but apart from the UI, I can't really see any changes. Oh, elevators are faster now. Wow! It's good that I bought it on a discount, otherwise, I'd ask for a refund.


there are changes but they are very small. the most you will see are in MELE 2 &3. The first one is a mess. 
Honestly, I regret paying so much money for it. It was my favorite game of all time, however, after years of playing a better mechanics game, the industry will spoil you. Now, instead of my favorite game of all time, I'm just replaying something old made once upon a time. 
Something tells me Witcher 3 Remake will be the same.


----------



## AusWolf (Oct 29, 2021)

Cvrk said:


> Something tells me Witcher 3 Remake will be the same.


Maybe, but at least owners of the original won't have to pay to get it. The only reason I'm complaining about MELE is that it's so expensive for everyone. EA could have given us an exclusive discount at least.


----------



## arni-gx (Oct 29, 2021)

just...... world of tanks in my PC, asia server.......there is halloween event for 2 weeks......


----------



## AusWolf (Oct 29, 2021)

arni-gx said:


> just...... world of tanks in my PC, asia server.......there is halloween event for 2 weeks......


Ah, the only massively multiplayer game that I've ever cared about!


----------



## Sithaer (Oct 29, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> I've just started Mass Effect Legendary Edition.
> 
> It's been a while since I played the original, but apart from the UI, I can't really see any changes. Oh, elevators are faster now. Wow! It's good that I bought it on a discount, otherwise, I'd ask for a refund.



There are changes, a fair ammount actually.
Can you notice them, thats another question but they are clearly there:
https://www.ea.com/games/mass-effect/mass-effect-legendary-edition/news/gameplay-calibrations

11 min long video explaining all of the 3 games in the remaster:









I paid ~40 euro for the game, and I can't complain about it really.
Gave me a good ~230+ hours of fun even as my third playthrough of the serie.



Cvrk said:


> there are changes but they are very small. the most you will see are in MELE 2 &3. The first one is a mess.
> Honestly, I regret paying so much money for it. It was my favorite game of all time, however, after years of playing a better mechanics game, the industry will spoil you. Now, instead of my favorite game of all time, I'm just replaying something old made once upon a time.
> Something tells me Witcher 3 Remake will be the same.



Thats not exactly true, ME 1 remaster had the most work done and they did not touch ME 2/3 for the most part, its mainly higher res textures and bug fixes in 2+3 according to the developers since those games still hold up somewhat okay till this day.
Not my words, its in that same video I linked there, you can watch it if you want.

Mess is a bit strong word here, apparently this Legendary edition was a rather big success in overall:
https://gamerant.com/mass-effect-legendary-edition-sales-dragon-age-trilogy/

To be honest I'm not sure what some ppl expected, it was meant to be a remaster not a remake and for that it did well.


----------



## sepheronx (Oct 29, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I just watched the trailers and they look damn scary, so I'll stick with Deus EX, thanks


For poops and giggles, you need to do a lets play as you play SH1 and 2.  It would be great entertainment.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 29, 2021)

As I've already mentioned, I'm completely hooked on Mankind Divided with a second playthrough, this time on Game+ and the additional kits from the season pass. But this time with as much stealth as possible and you can play a large part of the game without even firing a shot, which is much more satisfying.
The game also has unlimited saves which is unusual today, even if the game is from 2016. Some have criticised the system for encouraging '*save scumming*', which actually sounds like a nasty condition, lol.
That's when you go back to a previous save before you got wiped out, so you can play it again with the benefit of hindsight. It's a video game, duh! That's what manual saving is for.
I've also got most of the augs now, but am largely avoiding the x-ray vision ones because they could make the game too easy. Probably one of the best games I've ever played and no jump scares


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 29, 2021)

Looking to try this out this weekend. Free demo to play, looks pretty cool...








						ΔV: Rings of Saturn on Steam
					

A physics-based mining sim, set in the thickest debris field in Sol. Every action has a reaction, lasers are invisible without a medium, and your thrust is a potent weapon. Find trade, adapt your equipment to your playstyle, hire a crew to help. Unravel the mysteries of the rings, or just get rich.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Frick (Oct 29, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> As I've already mentioned, I'm completely hooked on Mankind Divided with a second playthrough, this time on Game+ and the additional kits from the season pass. But this time with as much stealth as possible and you can play a large part of the game without even firing a shot, which is much more satisfying.
> The game also has unlimited saves which is unusual today, even if the game is from 2016. Some have criticised the system for encouraging '*save scumming*', which actually sounds like a nasty condition, lol.
> That's when you go back to a previous save before you got wiped out, so you can play it again with the benefit of hindsight. It's a video game, duh! That's what manual saving is for.
> I've also got most of the augs now, but am largely avoiding the x-ray vision ones because they could make the game too easy. Probably one of the best games I've ever played and no jump scares
> View attachment 222878



I HATE game in which you can't manually save. This ain't the 90's anymore and the cartridges have very limited storage. In some games it works, but generally the very concept of not being able to save manually is absolutely abhorrent. And this ties in nicely with this:



Sithaer said:


> Finished Rage 2 _'base game only'_, put in a good ~35 hours or so since I did a fair ammount of side activities.
> Have to say this is an underrated game imo, had a blast playing it.
> Its a mad crazy game but its fun imo. _'good gun play and the skills are pretty cool/fun to use'_
> 
> ...



That game could have been pretty great. I've only played like six hours or so, but I really, really don't like the waypoint system. It doesn't make sense. It's like it's trying to be a big, sprawling open world game as well as an intense, claustrophobic paranormal story. It would have been so much better had it been a linear game, IMO.


----------



## Sithaer (Oct 29, 2021)

Frick said:


> I HATE game in which you can't manually save. This ain't the 90's anymore and the cartridges have very limited storage. In some games it works, but generally the very concept of not being able to save manually is absolutely abhorrent. And this ties in nicely with this:
> 
> 
> 
> That game could have been pretty great. I've only played like six hours or so, but I really, really don't like the waypoint system. It doesn't make sense. It's like it's trying to be a big, sprawling open world game as well as an intense, claustrophobic paranormal story. It would have been so much better had it been a linear game, IMO.



If you meant Control then yea I get you where you are coming from.
To be honest I knew nothing about the game when I started playing it recently, only watched GPU performance vids on it and what I read in this topic.

Its not exactly what I expected but eh so far I like it and the destruction in the game is fun _'personal HL 2 gravity gun much'_, I also expected something like a linear game but its more like Darksiders 3 or the souls like games with the waypoints and everything. _'I'm around ~9 hours in, I'm a pretty slow player and take my time'_
Difficulty is so so, for now I can deal with it and progress but I hope its not gonna go crazy on me later on cause I do not enjoy DS level difficulty in games.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 29, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> If you meant Control then yea I get you where you are coming from.
> To be honest I knew nothing about the game when I started playing it recently, only watched GPU performance vids on it and what I read in this topic.
> 
> Its not exactly what I expected but eh so far I like it and the destruction in the game is fun _'personal HL 2 gravity gun much'_, I also expected something like a linear game but its more like Darksiders 3 or the souls like games with the waypoints and everything. _'I'm around ~9 hours in, I'm a pretty slow player and take my time'_
> Difficulty is so so, for now I can deal with it and progress but I hope its not gonna go crazy on me later on cause I do not enjoy DS level difficulty in games.


Control drove me nuts. I mean, it's a clever game, but there's one boss fight which is utterly one-sided, so I gave up on it.
Having said that, I often leave a game for months, go back to it and manage to overcome the block. Same with Mirror's Edge Catalyst in which another boss fight completely floored me.
I expect I'll go back to both eventually, find ways to improve my arsenal or whatever and have another bash.


----------



## Sithaer (Oct 29, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Control drove me nuts. I mean, it's a clever game, but there's one boss fight which is utterly one-sided, so I gave up on it.
> Having said that, I often leave a game for months, go back to it and manage to overcome the block. Same with Mirror's Edge Catalyst in which another boss fight completely floored me.
> I expect I'll go back to both eventually, find ways to improve my arsenal or whatever and have another bash.



For now I'm okay but we will see if I can finish the game or not, my patience is limited with games if it pisses me off.
I'm not exactly the best with such games and well I'm getting older for sure _'32'_, not a teen anymore when I had patience to play even PvP games.

I also grew up playing grind games like ARPGs and MMOs so if I have to go back to other zones/do side missions and _'power up' _then thats all fine with me, did the same in Darksiders 3 and basically powered through the game's first playthrough like that.

Mirror's Edge Catalyst was alright for me, I can only recall 1 place where I had to try a few times before I managed it.
Some zone that locked me in and had to fight off a bunch of enemies and had to run around kicking them and whatnot, also had a jump around the end that took me a good few tries to do.

I do plan a second playthrough at some point, should be easier now I guess.
If possible I don't like to leave games behind and only play 1 maybe 2 games at a time until I finish them.
When I leave a game its a lot harder to pick up again since I tend to forget the controls and everything.


----------



## Calmmo (Oct 29, 2021)

Checking out BG3, failed to resit waiting till it's ready :S


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 29, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> For now I'm okay but we will see if I can finish the game or not, my patience is limited with games if it pisses me off.
> I'm not exactly the best with such games and well I'm getting older for sure _'32'_, not a teen anymore when I had patience to play even PvP games.
> 
> I also grew up playing grind games like ARPGs and MMOs so if I have to go back to other zones/do side missions and _'power up' _then thats all fine with me, did the same in Darksiders 3 and basically powered through the game's first playthrough like that.
> ...


Ha ha. You're 32, so double that for me. Actually it could be that the coordination required for the Mirror's Edge Parkour and also Ghostrunner, is what I find difficult.
Often you have to hit several keys at once in order to get places or indeed, not die. On the other hand, the Parkour in Dying Light, and Assassin's Creed is dead easy. Titanfall can be tricky at times, but not like Mirror's Edge and Ghostrunner, where you're trying to kill and Parkour both at the same time.
That's my excuse anyway


----------



## SN2716057 (Oct 29, 2021)

metalfiber said:


> Starting Guardians of the Galaxy. That little white robot up by the light bulb, i had it...the Coleco Vision...Samantha Fox...the music...ooohhh, oooHHH, OOOHHH...I'm have'n an 80s orgasm.


How you like the combat? And how does the game run? (Stutters and/or qtd's?)


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 30, 2021)

Calmmo said:


> Checking out BG3, failed to resit waiting till it's ready :S
> 
> View attachment 222913View attachment 222912View attachment 222911View attachment 222910View attachment 222909View attachment 222908


soooooo... whacha think?


----------



## Calmmo (Oct 30, 2021)

So far (10+hours) it's probably the best thing ive played.. in recent memory (past..year or two) so yeah, very good already. I was also surprised by how big the map is. It's more like DOS2's 2nd area (maybe a bit bigger even) so plenty of stuff to do and find even tho early access only gets the first area of the game.


----------



## AusWolf (Oct 30, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> There are changes, a fair ammount actually.
> Can you notice them, thats another question but they are clearly there:
> https://www.ea.com/games/mass-effect/mass-effect-legendary-edition/news/gameplay-calibrations
> 
> ...


I only expected a bit more for the price. If they sold it for a tenner, fair enough. But it's £50 for decade-old games where even the stairs are the same flat textures that they were in the original. I mean, come on... 



Sithaer said:


> If you meant Control then yea I get you where you are coming from.
> To be honest I knew nothing about the game when I started playing it recently, only watched GPU performance vids on it and what I read in this topic.
> 
> Its not exactly what I expected but eh so far I like it and the destruction in the game is fun _'personal HL 2 gravity gun much'_, I also expected something like a linear game but its more like Darksiders 3 or the souls like games with the waypoints and everything. _'I'm around ~9 hours in, I'm a pretty slow player and take my time'_
> Difficulty is so so, for now I can deal with it and progress but I hope its not gonna go crazy on me later on cause I do not enjoy DS level difficulty in games.


Control is a really fun game, imo. The difficulty is a bit meh, but nothing concerning. I also don't enjoy overly difficult games, but I found Control to be okay, except for a few boss fights that can be a little off-putting. The most annoying thing though, is getting ambushed all the F-ing time. It's not hard, just annoying.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 30, 2021)

Shooting some dudes in CSGO but I'll jump to my 2nd PC soon and continue FF IV (the new Pixel Remaster version) as I'm in the final dungeon.


----------



## looniam (Oct 30, 2021)

the last month, when i grabbed it on sale . .


----------



## robot zombie (Oct 30, 2021)

Frick said:


> I HATE game in which you can't manually save. This ain't the 90's anymore and the cartridges have very limited storage. In some games it works, but generally the very concept of not being able to save manually is absolutely abhorrent. And this ties in nicely with this:
> 
> That game could have been pretty great. I've only played like six hours or so, but I really, really don't like the waypoint system. It doesn't make sense. It's like it's trying to be a big, sprawling open world game as well as an intense, claustrophobic paranormal story. It would have been so much better had it been a linear game, IMO.


Totally agree on saves. I don't understand why they do that in single player games. Simple situation: you are balls deep between save points when you just need to stop. You give up your progress. In a single player game where it's always kinda at your pace, that's an issue. Right then and there it becomes a downer. Plenty of other situations manual saves help with. Crashes and instability being a big one. If the game crashes say, once a day... so maybe it's mostly stable. Manual saving keeps that crash from being plopped 30 minutes of stuff-you-don't-wanna-do-again away from the nearest save.


Now, Control's world... I love the design, the aesthetic, the layout. I like how it makes you feel sort of lost and trapped. I think they put a lot of work into conveying that. I spent more time wandering the halls and just looking at the different features than doing anything, thinking about what all the stuff might be for, what it means. At the same time the stuff I am learning and figuring out is going through my head. It all kind of comes to life for me. I feel like they give you a lot to read into just in the world. But I can also see how it takes you away from the story while not really giving you much for it, from a gameplay standpoint. I mean, the mechanics are fully arcade-style. There's not much emergent stuff going on as you explore, just random enemy spawns.

I guess that's the issue. It IS linear. The whole thing is on rails from start to finish, even though you can do a few things in a different order. The whole map is just levels stitched together with no actual overworld. So the levels pull double duty by posing as both. Metroid style. But Metroid does it way better, especially when it comes to finding your way into convoluted nooks and crannies you wouldn't have even guessed you COULD pass. In Control it sometimes feels like you're just going back through empty levels. Yeah, I think I can agree with you on that to an extent. The exploring you can do is cool though. I found a lot of secrets on subsequent playthroughs. It took a while to find them all.

I disliked the waypoints a lot too. I learned to just hit them when I pass them, as it saves every time you do. You usually want to tether to the closest one anyway. It also saves every time you pick up a new mod. The game is saving constantly, but it can't let you choose where it puts you. And the thing is, most of the time nothing happens between the waypoint it tosses you back to and getting back to where you died. You just run for a while. Maybe you get into a little scrap. But that's not even a punishment, if you're on it. You're just getting source, maybe a mod or two and some materials.

Rockstar really takes the cake with that sort of thing. I think it's outdated. That kind of rigidity often isn't needed. There are other, more selective ways of addressing 'passages'.


AusWolf said:


> Control is a really fun game, imo. The difficulty is a bit meh, but nothing concerning. I also don't enjoy overly difficult games, but I found Control to be okay, except for a few boss fights that can be a little off-putting. The most annoying thing though, is getting ambushed all the F-ing time. It's not hard, just annoying.


Duuude... not gonna lie, the sound of them teleporting in haunts my dreams. It's crazy, after a while I swear I knew when one was about to happen. I started to actually believe there was a pattern for when they would trigger. Of course that wasn't true. I just subconsciously absorbed where the 'spawnable' locations were and after enough time had passed I would know one would be soon. But I didn't truly know it. It was an inference. Call it well-developed sense of paranoia.

You know? Wait. Is that the game messing with me? They put so many things in to try to confuse you, I feel like I don't know what's real in that game anymore.  That's kinda what I dig about it, though. It really is clever. It's got that cheeky, edgy quality, where the weirdness of the narrative intentionally rubs off on the actual game experience you are having. It's mildly psychotic. With Remedy I tend not to doubt the commitment to the meta  I think it gives their games a certain personality. Invariably that ends up compromising accessibility. They're artist's artists, for video games.


----------



## Cvrk (Oct 30, 2021)

Calmmo said:


> Checking out BG3, failed to resit waiting till it's ready :S
> 
> View attachment 222913View attachment 222912View attachment 222911View attachment 222910View attachment 222909View attachment 222908


this is gold!. They said that there are not under pressure and they will try to finish the game by next year. But honestly, for me this is the most anticipated game )over Dragon origins 4) 
I will play this with so much first when it's ready. 

because it's not ready, and they keep adding characters , quests, not to mention fixes. I am afraid I will have to start it all over again, and right now the first part is 50 hours long. So no, I will play this when it's done 
It also has full campaign co-op. Goodluck finding a friend that will coop this for 100 hours


----------



## Bomby569 (Oct 30, 2021)

Super mario odyssey, damn that's one good game, the attention to detail


----------



## WhoDecidedThat (Oct 30, 2021)

Anyone who still plays [PROTOTYPE]?

I have found myself in a groove where I have a game for what intensity I want. If I want to be completely focused, I play Eternal on Nightmare. If I want some casual engagement, I play Prototype and if I want to relax I open up Just Cause 3 with some relaxing music and just fly and explore the map and don't fight.


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 30, 2021)

Playing some Far Cry 6:




Malaria is shitty business


----------



## jormungand (Oct 30, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> Playing some Far Cry 6:
> View attachment 222971
> 
> Malaria is shitty business



YOU MEAN FARCRY "2" ????


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 30, 2021)

jormungand said:


> YOU MEAN FARCRY "2" ????


Is there a difference?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 30, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> Is there a difference?



There is, i have finished 2 and playing 6 now, very much different.


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 30, 2021)

Tigger said:


> There is, i have finished 2 and playing 6 now, very much different.


Some people just didn't get some sarcasm


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 30, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> Some people just didn't get some sarcasm



There's a /s for that i believe  Sarcasm is very hard to get across on a forum via text only


----------



## jormungand (Oct 30, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> Is there a difference?


Well for direct posting theres a diff for the thread, In my case, english is not my native language like many other people here.
, meanwhile if there was a message of sarcasm between 2 and 6...i understand ubisoft have been copy/paste farcry and AC a lot.
My objective was not being negative to your post, even though post and pic didnt match simple as that.


----------



## AusWolf (Oct 30, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> Is there a difference?


Well, 6 is 4 more than 2, I guess. 

(Note: I'm not making fun of the game. I'm making fun of the fact that almost everything seems to be the sequel of a sequel nowadays - nothing new or unique. And some people wonder why I mostly play old games)


----------



## looniam (Oct 30, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> Is there a difference?


malaria was a thing in FC2.

never understood why since it never made a difference .  . . but ya had to press a button.


----------



## Sithaer (Oct 30, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> Well, 6 is 4 more than 2, I guess.
> 
> (Note: I'm not making fun of the game. I'm making fun of the fact that almost everything seems to be the sequel of a sequel nowadays - nothing new or unique. And some people wonder why I mostly play old games)



Can't argue that, pretty much in the same boat and I mainly find myself playing older games rather than new relases. _'most of my backlog is games ranging between 2-10 years old'_
Theres not many new upcoming game I'm interested in or that I know of, most of those are also far from relase _'years even'_ so yea.

With Far Cry, I'm yet to even play FC 5 more than a few hours let alone finish it. 
3 was my fav and finished 4 but that was already so so, Primal was fun/interesting with that setting imo.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 30, 2021)

blanarahul said:


> Anyone who still plays [PROTOTYPE]?
> 
> I have found myself in a groove where I have a game for what intensity I want. If I want to be completely focused, I play Eternal on Nightmare. If I want some casual engagement, I play Prototype and if I want to relax I open up Just Cause 3 with some relaxing music and just fly and explore the map and don't fight.



Prototype is f'ing awesome. Its just absolute joy to work with all those abilities. You just feel so strong. Its like GTA 5 star wanted on steroids 

Meanwhile... when this intro started rolling... nostalgia kicked in. Seeing the chapters available, I think I have some good times ahead!







looniam said:


> malaria was a thing in FC2.
> 
> never understood why since it never made a difference .  . . but ya had to press a button.



Well you could definitely get a stroke in the middle of a gunfight. I always made sure I paused between story missions to roam, whenever I wasn't ill. The thing I believe popped up every second mission you did on the main line.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 30, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> Can't argue that, pretty much in the same boat and I mainly find myself playing older games rather than new relases. _'most of my backlog is games ranging between 2-10 years old'_
> Theres not many new upcoming game I'm interested in or that I know of, most of those are also far from relase _'years even'_ so yea.
> 
> With Far Cry, I'm yet to even play FC 5 more than a few hours let alone finish it.
> 3 was my fav and finished 4 but that was already so so, Primal was fun/interesting with that setting imo.



Currently playing 6, i like it. It's not totally like some others, there is no tower capture to grab map areas as there was in 3 and 4. I have finished 1,2,3,5, not finished 4 yet, or new dawn. Played primal for 5 mins and never will, i only bought it as i have all the others.


----------



## Sithaer (Oct 30, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Currently playing 6, i like it. It's not totally like some others, there is no tower capture to grab map areas as there was in 3 and 4. I have finished 1,2,3,5, not finished 4 yet, or new dawn. Played primal for 5 mins and never will, i only bought it as i have all the others.



I only watched performance benchmarks of the game and from what I've seen the game looked alright to me, a bit of throwback to 3 with the tropical style which is a plus for me.

Dunno I did consider giving FC 5+New Dawn a proper try but I always play something else in the end.
I guess the good thing is that the games don't really connect story wise so I don't necessarily have to play them in order.

I did read some ppl mention a lot of bugs and questionable game mechanics but I'm more or less immune to small bugs so thats a whatever for me.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 30, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> I only watched performance benchmarks of the game and from what I've seen the game looked alright to me, a bit of throwback to 3 with the tropical style which is a plus for me.
> 
> Dunno I did consider giving FC 5+New Dawn a proper try but I always play something else in the end.
> I guess the good thing is that the games don't really connect story wise so I don't necessarily have to play them in order.
> ...



FC5 is actually pretty good, i really enjoyed it, and still go back to it. I have seen/experienced no bugs at all in 6 as yet.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 30, 2021)

Not sure that I want to hear Only You from The Platters again soon. It's that damn theme song for the crazy shooting gallery in FC5 which drove me nuts.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 30, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Not sure that I want to hear Only You from The Platters again soon. It's that damn theme song for the crazy shooting gallery in FC5 which drove me nuts.



there are some things that bug me in FC5 for sure. the constant kidnapping and having to jump through hoops(so to speak) but in general, i like it a lot, the look, the way it runs, the combat. its a pretty slick game imo, and no capture the tower to enlarge the map.


----------



## Frick (Oct 30, 2021)

robot zombie said:


> Totally agree on saves. I don't understand why they do that in single player games. Simple situation: you are balls deep between save points when you just need to stop. You give up your progress. In a single player game where it's always kinda at your pace, that's an issue. Right then and there it becomes a downer. Plenty of other situations manual saves help with. Crashes and instability being a big one. If the game crashes say, once a day... so maybe it's mostly stable. Manual saving keeps that crash from being plopped 30 minutes of stuff-you-don't-wanna-do-again away from the nearest save.
> 
> 
> Now, Control's world... I love the design, the aesthetic, the layout. I like how it makes you feel sort of lost and trapped. I think they put a lot of work into conveying that. I spent more time wandering the halls and just looking at the different features than doing anything, thinking about what all the stuff might be for, what it means. At the same time the stuff I am learning and figuring out is going through my head. It all kind of comes to life for me. I feel like they give you a lot to read into just in the world. But I can also see how it takes you away from the story while not really giving you much for it, from a gameplay standpoint. I mean, the mechanics are fully arcade-style. There's not much emergent stuff going on as you explore, just random enemy spawns.
> ...



I think they wanted it both ways. Do the open world waypoint things, like many modern games do (made popular by Dark Souls?), but also a tight, controlled story. I am interested in the story and the world, but on the whole I find the gameplay tedious. Whenever I play it I just want to play Max Payne, especially the second game, which are masterclasses of narrative in shooters.


----------



## robot zombie (Oct 30, 2021)

Frick said:


> I think they wanted it both ways. Do the open world waypoint things, like many modern games do (made popular by Dark Souls?), but also a tight, controlled story. I am interested in the story and the world, but on the whole I find the gameplay tedious. Whenever I play it I just want to play Max Payne, especially the second game, which are masterclasses of narrative in shooters.


This is a sentiment I see more and more these days. It's my own top critique for every open-world game with heavy story emphasis. I think there is going to be a shift in game genres and story integration soon. We are hitting that wall. There are a few problems with open world that just aren't addressed adequately by anyone making games right now. Sometimes I think people just want too much of an open world game. It's as you said. People want those big, book-like narratives with all of these character dynamics and nuance... but they want to experience that in a flowing, emergent way... through a massive open world. Oh, and shooting as well as something like magic, collectibles, advanced RPG mechanics.... Or at least, the industry generally seems keen on selling people on all of that. When you start rattling it off, it sounds a little bit ridiculous, doesn't it? Is anybody actually up for that whole game?

It's an alluring concept. But for all of the criticism everyone likes to throw at open world stories, nobody ever really even comes close to answering how that's supposed to play out in the first place. Developers are always promising it, but we always get more of the same problems. I kind of wonder if people would be so bent on having all of these things if not for the marketing. It is such a dominant concept right now, and yet nobody is really pulling it off.

I think the time has come to ask not how to make the concept of open world play better with stories but rather to contemplate how to contextualize open world mechanics in new, more engrossing ways. Let story games be story games and choose what makes the most sense for that when it comes to structure and mechanics. Grab-bagging it has become the norm because in their simplest form, an open world game is basically just a sandbox with a few rules added. This means that you *can* add all sorts of things to it. "Modules" if you will. But the more modules you add, the more you detract from the freedom in the sandbox, which will eventually frustrate players by causing tone/pacing issues and essentially creating this tug of war where the exploring takes away from the story and vice versa. I think this is what makes Bethesda good at the open-world aspect of their games. Their modules are skippable. I pretend the story doesn't exist and spend hours exploring the open worlds. That they can be treated like an afterthought sucks, especially in the case of Fallout. But then, its a matter of understanding what can and cannot be done in conjunction. So it becomes "The story is crap, nonsense. _But it's not really about the story._"

I love story games. I love open world games. Yet every game that is both comes out kind of mixed for me. It's like the OTHER age-old dilemma in shooter stories. The fact that they want to explore all of these moral themes, but because it's a shooter, have to either justify or distract from the fact that genocide is just another Tuesday for their protagonists. The real reason is obviously game play. You need lots of shooting in your shooter. But this conundrum results in a very narrow range of stories and characters. For 2 goddamned decades I've been playing through the same handful of general story sequences and character arcs. Nobody who's played them for decent time can miss how they're all more or less the same progression towards some redemption or retribution.

I wonder if that'll be the next Red Dead? Red Dead Retribution


----------



## pitara (Oct 30, 2021)

I recently finished RDR2 and now I am only playing FIFA 22 but I will quit it soon or I will break my controller.


----------



## AusWolf (Oct 31, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> Meanwhile... when this intro started rolling... nostalgia kicked in. Seeing the chapters available, I think I have some good times ahead!
> 
> View attachment 222999


Now that's what a remake is all about! Meanwhile in Mass Effect LE (which costs way more) you have:






Better shadows... I guess?


----------



## Tomgang (Oct 31, 2021)

For now it's Far cry 6 and later next year it will be Dying light 2.


----------



## robot zombie (Oct 31, 2021)

I finally finished my Metro Exodus ranger hardcore run. I am... emotionally exhausted. Pretty much every dynamic you are used to with the game changes on that difficulty. You handle every aspect of the game differently, make different calls, and face different consequences. You just find yourself having so many of these little 'situations' while working against all of these subtle, but paramount strategic limitations. It puts your fast-processing mode to work by invoking it constantly and then forcing it to be thorough while retaining its reactivity. Things that were a focus before don't matter and can't help you. Easily avoidable problems are dire threats, like the cut that turned gangrenous. You better be using your laser attachment, and your ears! Seriously, you need to listen around or you *will* die.

Novosibirsk was brutally punishing. "Oppressive" is the word. You're on a rebellion against the game trying to screw you on every opportunity, knowing that it's gonna succeed a good half of the time, and that you'll need to always be ready for that. To know what 'that' is and be set up. And know when you aren't. You need pretty much everything you can find in there.

Best way to experience it from an atmosphere standpoint. Worst from a story one. You really need your full attention on the game. There's no relaxing, really. It's just hostile a lot of the time.

Oh, and since we were talking about Control... @Splinterdog you were having issues with a boss fight, right? It has an assist mode now, in the gameplay options. You get enhanced aim assist/snapping, multipliers for energy recovery, damage reduction, and ammo recovery, as well as immortality and one hit kills, all independently adjustable. No shame in using that to advance the game to where you want to be when you're so stuck you don't want to play anymore. It's all for fun and enjoyment, anyway.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 31, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> Better shadows... I guess?


Better textures, high poly-count models, better lighting and yes, better shadows.. And that's just what I can see from the screenshot you posted. I think it needs refinement to look it's best, but as is it doesn't look terrible.


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 31, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> With Far Cry, I'm yet to even play FC 5 more than a few hours let alone finish it.


Despite playing majority of FC titles, FC 5 is just unplayable to me. I tired to, but world was so big, story was crap and I just didn't like that setting at all. It felt like they tried too hard and thus the whole game was rough to play. I tried to play it many times, but I just didn't like it. It was a chore to load it up and decided to get rid of it. So far my FC series rating would be:
Far Cry - 10/10 (My favourite so far, best gameplay, best action, best setting, best sound design)
Far Cry 2 - 4/10 (Really boring gaming, but not off-putting, tons of bugs if fps is unlocked without Vsync on. I haven't even started to play a game properly yet, but I don't really see much potential in it.)
Far Cry 3 - 9/10 (Was really good release, but at times world shit was just too tedious. Ending was a bit poo.)
Far Cry Blood Dragon - 9/10 (Some great fun without slog of open world and overly long story that I don't care, in a way reminds me of first game)
Far Cry 4 - 7/10 (Decent, but it was so long. Very obviously recycled FC 3, so the game itself felt like it brought nothing new, just some characters with mental issues, oh and Pagan Min - chan, who frankly wasn't entirely wrong)
Far Cry 5 - 2/10 (People like it, but I couldn't give a shit about it, again very recycled FC 3, but now with more boring world, way too many things to do and story that is both cringe and boring, characters that I can't enjoy at all)
Far Cry 6 - doesn't fit on ssd/10 (I had to delete some stuff to fit FC5 previously, but I couldn't be arsed to do the same now, I have a feeling, that FC6 might be more of the same of FC5)



lexluthermiester said:


> Better textures, high poly-count models, better lighting and yes, better shadows.. And that's just what I can see from the screenshot you posted. I think it needs refinement to look it's best, but as is it doesn't look terrible.


It looks pretty poor for what was supposed to be enhanced game. I was starring at them both and besides more detailed (but maybe not even higher res) textures on right, I frankly can't even tell which is supposed to look better. Maybe shadows are poor on left one, but right image was clearly different setting and shadow softness and etc look the same. Poly count looks worse on right as ear looks blockier, while everything else is the same. Also sweater under metal suit looks like it was less polygons on right image, compared to left as it is a straight oval, meanwhile on left - it has waves. Right one has only a tiny better metal suit textures, circles still look quite poor. AA seems to be improved, but you can force it on in Radeon/nVidia control panel, so it's not a strong argument to make.


----------



## arni-gx (Oct 31, 2021)

Spoiler








after playing that for almost 4 hours in steam version, i give up...... just like doom 2016, its too much jump and puzzle in there..... so, i uninstall it..... oh, god.... i miss the old doom 3......







then, i am try playing this game..... its much fun, more than doom eternal, just like the old time (when i am still using geforce fx 5200 ultra 128mb 128bit)...... but, too bad..... this game has no Blood GORE like doom series.....


----------



## AusWolf (Oct 31, 2021)

robot zombie said:


> I finally finished my Metro Exodus ranger hardcore run. I am... emotionally exhausted. Pretty much every dynamic you are used to with the game changes on that difficulty. You handle every aspect of the game differently, make different calls, and face different consequences. You just find yourself having so many of these little 'situations' while working against all of these subtle, but paramount strategic limitations. It puts your fast-processing mode to work by invoking it constantly and then forcing it to be thorough while retaining its reactivity. Things that were a focus before don't matter and can't help you. Easily avoidable problems are dire threats, like the cut that turned gangrenous. You better be using your laser attachment, and your ears! Seriously, you need to listen around or you *will* die.
> 
> Novosibirsk was brutally punishing. "Oppressive" is the word. You're on a rebellion against the game trying to screw you on every opportunity, knowing that it's gonna succeed a good half of the time, and that you'll need to always be ready for that. To know what 'that' is and be set up. And know when you aren't. You need pretty much everything you can find in there.
> 
> Best way to experience it from an atmosphere standpoint. Worst from a story one. You really need your full attention on the game. There's no relaxing, really. It's just hostile a lot of the time.


I know it's more realistic to play at such difficulty levels, but I find no enjoyment in dying every minute. I have friends who play games at extra-uber-super-masterclass levels of difficulty, but I don't. I like relaxing and taking in the atmosphere and I like a good story. I can't focus on these if all my attention is spent on looking for what's lurking behind every shadow. When I first play a game, I always select the easiest difficulty. If it's a good game worth replaying a few times (not immediately, but after playing some other games too), I might select medium. But that's it. I like a difficulty that's engaging, but not overly challenging, as the main focus of a game isn't that - for me. Everyone's different, and that's great. 

A good example: I just finished Deliver Us The Moon for the second time. There's absolutely no fighting in it, only puzzles. It's a great game with a great atmosphere and a nice story-surprise in the end. It might bore some people, but I love it.



arni-gx said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with you on Quake Doom Eternal. Too much jumping, too much colour, too much BS. It's an arcade shooter in the classical sense. Not my cup of tea. Doom 2016 on the other hand is a masterpiece, imo.


----------



## arni-gx (Oct 31, 2021)

Spoiler















playing this with skirmish vs 1 AI.......... i dont know why, but this company heroes with steampunk version of 1920, it is quite heavy for my PC......


----------



## AusWolf (Oct 31, 2021)

arni-gx said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it really that? Company of Heroes with a steampunk mod?  Looks quite good!


----------



## arni-gx (Oct 31, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> I k
> 
> I agree with you on Quake Doom Eternal. Too much jumping, too much colour, too much BS. It's an arcade shooter in the classical sense. Not my cup of tea. Doom 2016 on the other hand is a masterpiece, imo.



IMO.... i love doom 3..... just pure hit and run for FPS......



AusWolf said:


> Is it really that? Company of Heroes with a steampunk mod?  Looks quite good!



that is iron harvest.......RTS.....



Spoiler




















this game is, eventhough wiithout RT, but quite heavy too..... i think this and that iron harvest, need DLSS feature.... or FSR........


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 31, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> Now that's what a remake is all about! Meanwhile in Mass Effect LE (which costs way more) you have:
> 
> View attachment 223039
> 
> Better shadows... I guess?



I guess but he still looks like he is dead inside. Always liked the female shepard a lot better, however it was modelled even. The voicing was better I think. Or maybe I just couldnt get a good face with the voice 

But yeah, ME Ill happily play the originals..


----------



## AusWolf (Oct 31, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Better textures, high poly-count models, better lighting and yes, better shadows.. And that's just what I can see from the screenshot you posted. I think it needs refinement to look it's best, but as is it doesn't look terrible.


Maybe, but these are not something you notice while playing. So far, my experience has been exactly the same as playing the original ME, except for the faster elevators.

I'm not disappointed by the game. I'm disappointed by the price and the fact that I had to buy it even though I own the originals. I'm only happy for two things: 1. I bought it on a discount, and 2. I finally have the collection on Steam (even though the launcher uses Origin... oh well).


----------



## Sithaer (Oct 31, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> I guess but he still looks like he is dead inside. Always liked the female shepard a lot better, however it was modelled even. The voicing was better I think. Or maybe I just couldnt get a good face with the voice
> 
> But yeah, ME Ill happily play the originals..



For some reason I also kinda prefer femshep, with male Shepard I just play the default one/model and call it a day.
Currently I'm at 2 male and 1 female playthrough but the second male was only because I wanted to romance Tali and you cant do that with a female Shep. 

So I'm guessing there is still 1 more playthrough in the serie for me, another female run to make things even + try some other romances and then I think I might be done with the serie. _'Still want to do a second run in Andromeda too, I actually did not hate that game'_



robot zombie said:


> Oh, and since we were talking about Control... @Splinterdog you were having issues with a boss fight, right? It has an assist mode now, in the gameplay options. You get enhanced aim assist/snapping, multipliers for energy recovery, damage reduction, and ammo recovery, as well as immortality and one hit kills, all independently adjustable. No shame in using that to advance the game to where you want to be when you're so stuck you don't want to play anymore. It's all for fun and enjoyment, anyway.



Just checked now, was wondering if I was playing with that on or off but its set to off by default. _'whole assist section'_
Did not play the earlier versions so I had no idea this was a thing.

Tho its good to know that if I'm really stuck I can do that, extra options are always welcome.


----------



## Bomby569 (Oct 31, 2021)

I still enjoyed the Doom Eternal (doom 2016 was better), but i have to agree this is not Doom, plays more like Quake. I wish they went back to Doom 3 style and just called this ones Quake.


----------



## AusWolf (Oct 31, 2021)

Bomby569 said:


> I still enjoyed the Doom Eternal (doom 2016 was better), but i have to agree this is not Doom, plays more like Quake. I wish they went back to Doom 3 style and just called this ones Quake.


I couldn't agree more. Doom Eternal has no replay value to me, while Doom '16 has plenty.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 31, 2021)

robot zombie said:


> Oh, and since we were talking about Control... @Splinterdog you were having issues with a boss fight, right? It has an assist mode now, in the gameplay options. You get enhanced aim assist/snapping, multipliers for energy recovery, damage reduction, and ammo recovery, as well as immortality and one hit kills, all independently adjustable. No shame in using that to advance the game to where you want to be when you're so stuck you don't want to play anymore. It's all for fun and enjoyment, anyway.


I welcome any assistance, so thanks for the tip!


----------



## seth1911 (Oct 31, 2021)

I played expeditions 4 by NMS and actually im in Atlantis via Odyssey (my Trophys now are by 84% including the DLC Content)


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 31, 2021)

Calmmo said:


> Checking out BG3, failed to resit waiting till it's ready :S
> 
> View attachment 222913View attachment 222911View attachment 222910View attachment 222909View attachment 222964View attachment 222965



Oh man. That action bar looks like instabuy to me already. Fk graphics. More Action bars!


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 31, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> Despite playing majority of FC titles, FC 5 is just unplayable to me. I tired to, but world was so big, story was crap and I just didn't like that setting at all. It felt like they tried too hard and thus the whole game was rough to play. I tried to play it many times, but I just didn't like it. It was a chore to load it up and decided to get rid of it. So far my FC series rating would be:
> Far Cry - 10/10 (My favourite so far, best gameplay, best action, best setting, best sound design)
> Far Cry 2 - 4/10 (Really boring gaming, but not off-putting, tons of bugs if fps is unlocked without Vsync on. I haven't even started to play a game properly yet, but I don't really see much potential in it.)
> Far Cry 3 - 9/10 (Was really good release, but at times world shit was just too tedious. Ending was a bit poo.)
> ...



the milk train happens a lot these days, honestly its a shame more companies don't have more courage and always try to play it safe. we live in a golden age of new sci fi and/or fantasy books. adapting some of those unique magic systems and worlds into games would be 10/10 fun. really is a shame no one has courage anymore. indie developers can't afford that level of development, like a AAA brandon sanderson book turned game, or wheel of time AAA game done right, or hyperion sci fi book a great modern space opera. 

a lot of these authors would be very open minded to a game I think. i have seen them even discuss it in podcasts. the sad part is if they just had courage, they would probably make way more money than they make now playing it safe. but they are the type of games that would need a proper budget and development time.

#respect to ubisoft for recognizing they ****** up with prince of persia sands of time remaster and are now postponing it to 2023. this was courageous imo. its my all time fav game on original xbox and ps2.  i played it on both systems around launch. it was way ahead of its time and it deserves a proper remaster. so really happy to see they are listening to the community and delaying it and fixing it


----------



## seth1911 (Oct 31, 2021)

I dont like games from Ubisoft with one exception, Assassins Creed Odyssey.


----------



## AusWolf (Nov 1, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> the milk train happens a lot these days, honestly its a shame more companies don't have more courage and always try to play it safe. we live in a golden age of new sci fi and/or fantasy books. adapting some of those unique magic systems and worlds into games would be 10/10 fun. really is a shame no one has courage anymore. indie developers can't afford that level of development, like a AAA brandon sanderson book turned game, or wheel of time AAA game done right, or hyperion sci fi book a great modern space opera.
> 
> a lot of these authors would be very open minded to a game I think. i have seen them even discuss it in podcasts. the sad part is if they just had courage, they would probably make way more money than they make now playing it safe. but they are the type of games that would need a proper budget and development time.
> 
> #respect to ubisoft for recognizing they ****** up with prince of persia sands of time remaster and are now postponing it to 2023. this was courageous imo. its my all time fav game on original xbox and ps2.  i played it on both systems around launch. it was way ahead of its time and it deserves a proper remaster. so really happy to see they are listening to the community and delaying it and fixing it


I don't think companies are the only ones to blame for the 21st century milk train. I mean, they wouldn't try to resell the same thing over and over again if people didn't buy it. The number of people I know who are eagerly waiting for the new Call of Duty every year is crazy.



arni-gx said:


> that is iron harvest.......RTS.....


Is it good? It's been ages since I played a good RTS and I see it's currently on sale on Steam.

Edit: Never mind, I bought it. My thirst for RTS is strong.


----------



## robot zombie (Nov 1, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> I know it's more realistic to play at such difficulty levels, but I find no enjoyment in dying every minute. I have friends who play games at extra-uber-super-masterclass levels of difficulty, but I don't. I like relaxing and taking in the atmosphere and I like a good story. I can't focus on these if all my attention is spent on looking for what's lurking behind every shadow. When I first play a game, I always select the easiest difficulty. If it's a good game worth replaying a few times (not immediately, but after playing some other games too), I might select medium. But that's it. I like a difficulty that's engaging, but not overly challenging, as the main focus of a game isn't that - for me. Everyone's different, and that's great.
> 
> A good example: I just finished Deliver Us The Moon for the second time. There's absolutely no fighting in it, only puzzles. It's a great game with a great atmosphere and a nice story-surprise in the end. It might bore some people, but I love it.


Ah man, if I was dying every minute I couldn't do it! I choose the difficulty that feels right for the game while allowing consistent progress. My play time is precious. I get some big chunks and then not a lot the rest of the time so I don't really want to be getting stuck. As I've gotten older I find myself connecting with stories more. I think the first time I played Metro Exodus, I played it on normal. FWIW they would appreciate your sentiment too, going so far as to add a "reader" mode for people who's main interest is seeing the game world and experiencing the story beats.

I make exceptions for certain games though. In Metro games, the hardest difficulty is sort of its own reward. By the time you're playing that, you know the story and the maps. Some people do dive right into it but generally it is meant for people who like the game enough to actually navigate that difficulty without dying too often, or making any sloppy moves. It's best for people who've played it enough that the standard challenge is boring. I didn't die but a handful of times in the playthrough, though I came SO close countless times. It is a serious challenge, but for someone familiar, not impossible. The stuff you go through kind of becomes its own story. On regular difficulties, you see what Artyom goes through. On hardcore, you learn what it feels like to be Artyom. 

I would say it's a rare example of extreme challenge done right. It doesn't feel *too* masochistic and it ends up adding to the game experience in various ways. They don't just alter damage and defense, or change stealth ranges. It has this gestalt effect that makes it feel like a different game. That's the thing... to an experienced player, the level of challenge is obvious, but the overall perception swings towards 'different' in the end. You can manage it. It just takes significantly more focus at many points.

It's definitely its own mood. I wouldn't want that with every game. I usually like to play on either a medium hard-but-not-hardest level, depending on familiarity with the game type, and the type itself. I like taking my time to learn the game really well and have that pay off with later playthroughs.


Really though, it's the lesser concern. If the balancing is good, there will be a fairly definitive sweet spot with the difficulty. Anything outside of that can be wonky. That's worth noting when talking difficulty. Often the balancing, the changes brought aren't beneficial to the game at all. Sure, they make it 'harder' but that can mean many things. I don't see a point in a hard mode that's cheap. Not every game handles difficulty scaling well. You can make things harder for yourself, but it feels like there's no point, because the game doesn't play like it's made for it. Difficulty modes can be a bit like an afterthought sometimes.


----------



## Calmmo (Nov 1, 2021)

Played BG3 all weeked, almost at 40h now, there's still some (not much) left


----------



## Bomby569 (Nov 1, 2021)

Deathloop is very underwhelming, i didn't bought it but got to try it at a friends house and it did nothing for me. The best thing about it is playing as Julliana. A great concept but a bad implementation.


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 1, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I welcome any assistance, so thanks for the tip!


I made some changes in Control, as suggested by @robot zombie , made good progress and now it's too easy, so I'll have to dial back my settings a tad


----------



## The red spirit (Nov 2, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> the milk train happens a lot these days, honestly its a shame more companies don't have more courage and always try to play it safe. we live in a golden age of new sci fi and/or fantasy books. adapting some of those unique magic systems and worlds into games would be 10/10 fun. really is a shame no one has courage anymore. indie developers can't afford that level of development, like a AAA brandon sanderson book turned game, or wheel of time AAA game done right, or hyperion sci fi book a great modern space opera.
> 
> a lot of these authors would be very open minded to a game I think. i have seen them even discuss it in podcasts. the sad part is if they just had courage, they would probably make way more money than they make now playing it safe. but they are the type of games that would need a proper budget and development time.
> 
> #respect to ubisoft for recognizing they ****** up with prince of persia sands of time remaster and are now postponing it to 2023. this was courageous imo. its my all time fav game on original xbox and ps2.  i played it on both systems around launch. it was way ahead of its time and it deserves a proper remaster. so really happy to see they are listening to the community and delaying it and fixing it


I'm not so sure about that. Far Cry franchise had a great start and initially it was cheaper to make, story was quite simple and focus was on action. I think that gamers got excited and wanted something a lot more and so FC2 was made. Which was very polarizing, some people were fine with it, some were not. Later, they tried to make somewhat simpler story with more familiar gameplay, which is filled with action and FC3 was made. It was pretty good, maybe not as good as og FC, but generally better than polarizing FC2 or abortion that was FC Instincts. Now FC3 was pretty good, but it lacked some of that great sound design feeling of urgency and danger lurking everywhere. Instead it gave gamers big world with side missions. I'm not sure what to think about them, but eh maybe people liked that and made FC3 more attractive than og FC, which was mostly linear game. FC4 was certainly playing it safe as people were more or less expecting something similar to FC3, but also fresh. So some things got recycled, some were new. It started to get somewhat dull, but it was still a strong franchise. FC5 on the other had went completely bonkers and maybe Ubi just wanted something fresh, thus it became what it is. That certainly wasn't playing it safe. The real and main problem of FC5 was that gameplay, game engine was still the same stuff recycled from FC3, where it worked adequately well, but now world got a lot bigger, there are even more missions, even as type of game FC5 became somewhat more story heavy rather than just combat heavy and old engine, imo just felt like a massive bottleneck, which made game feel very mechanical, dull and not really fitting a game. Now, in my own opinion, writers wanted to make a fresh story, something crazy, not just that, but something really crazy and while they managed that, it felt somewhat forced, protagonists and antagonists, just felt really dull and generally off-putting. Frankly, the whole religious accident, made it feel like I didn't like either side and just like antagonists, protagonists felt off-putting. Maybe it's just me, but I really hate religion based stories. I jumped into game expecting some psychopath who is crazy as shit and does everything ridiculous to rule the world (or at least some place). But in FC5 everything came off as moderately sane. Just some hobos, with massive cocaine problem and bunch of violent idiots. So antagonists felt boring, meanwhile protagonists were stereotypical gun trotting fat Texan cop, bald crybaby, mute dumbass player and bunch of other dull and insignificant characters that I can't even remember. The gameplay got way too inflated and what was 1 mission in FC, in FC5 was times longer. It got too long and since most of it was dull, I got bored to death and uninstalled it. 

I don't think that Ubi wasn't daring with FC5, but they blew on RnD, thus game was already not going to be great. Weak story and characters just made it faceless. I think that all signs indicate that game was rushed and lacked clear direction of what it is going to be and thus it had bits of everything, but nothing particularly strong and exciting. Ubi just needs to chill out and stop printing games like there's no tomorrow and if fans throw shit at them for not releasing games as fast as they want, Ubi should just say loud and clearly to "fuck off". They have cash, they have store and big portfolio of games, they really don't need to rush like that and end up tarnishing franchise with second tier crap. But you know, it's all about money. Sure, they could make fewer high quality games and hope that people will play them, or pump out "something that looks like it could be a Far Cry" stuff, hype it up, bribe (influence) media and get kids money, which their momma gives them. For Ubi it financially probably barely matters if they pump out crap, as long as they overall make more sales and sell more DLC (aka parts of game that were there, but got castrated from base game and resold at premium, because "iT tAkEs oUr EFforT"). So pumping out box tickers, average lumps of whatever and hyping them up on medias likely makes them more cash than actually caring about making few great games and then hopping that they sell. On the other hand, whole game industry became full of this shit. Bethesda, Rockstar, EA can shit out barely playable crap and people will suck it up and ask for more. Unlike Ubi, at least Rockstar puts some serious budget into their games and polish gameplay somewhat more, but story writing became poo after GTA 4. EA, Epic and Bethesda are literally the same as Ubi in terms of game quality and milking tactics. I think that it might be too late, to just give up on some profits if you are game publishing giant, because if you don't make money, others will and fuck you up, so you won't be able to compete anymore. Games and digital entertainment, in general, as cutthroat businesses with asinine working conditions and one of the worst business practices compared to many other industries. I don't doubt that they are actually more evil than MS, Google, Facebook or Amazon and probably only beaten computer OEMs or motherboard makers in terms of being full of shit, nickel and dimming at every corner, while being shady about literally everything. 

And so Far Cry 5 is best concluded as daring unsightly corporate drivel, which may have been a lot better made by indie company rather than Ubi.


----------



## purplekaycee (Nov 2, 2021)

_Just concluded  star wars jedi fallen order _


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 2, 2021)

PC Building Simulator - reached the point when my case is finally available for purchase and I was disappointed to see they didn't get the model right - it's missing the cutout for the gpu PCI-E power connectors and the fan hub. Other than that it's a good way to kill some time.


----------



## Sithaer (Nov 2, 2021)

purplekaycee said:


> _Just concluded  star wars jedi fallen order _



Been planning to play that game for quite some time now, I swear I will get to it before the end of this year. 
As long as its not more difficult than Darksiders 3 for example, thats about where I draw the line.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 2, 2021)

Trouble is game wise, us humans are very much creatures of habit. How many of you pretty much stick to the same game types, and games? I admit i love the FC games and have them all, crysis not so much, got first and second, but first i still love to bits. 

The developers know this and hence we get regurgitated games, like cod, assassins creed, COD etc etc etc cause they know they will sell tens of thousands without having to resort to completely new stuff. I admit i am guilty of it to a certain degree, but do have a pretty varied bunch of games on steam.


----------



## seth1911 (Nov 2, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> PC Building Simulator - reached the point when my case is finally available for purchase and I was disappointed to see they didn't get the model right - it's missing the cutout for the gpu PCI-E power connectors and the fan hub. Other than that it's a good way to kill some time.


 i dont need a Sim for that, if i have nothing to do i can go to my company and creat a case like i want (im Metal Worker) 


I made for me a custom Streacom FC5 (250€), but with steel and cooper, at the end i paye´d 79€ and the cooling was better than the original one.
And i didn´t needed a expensive external PSU, i build it for an FLEX ATX PSU


----------



## Sithaer (Nov 2, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Trouble is game wise, us humans are very much creatures of habit. How many of you pretty much stick to the same game types, and games? I admit i love the FC games and have them all, crysis not so much, got first and second, but first i still love to bits.
> 
> The developers know this and hence we get regurgitated games, like cod, assassins creed, COD etc etc etc cause they know they will sell tens of thousands without having to resort to completely new stuff. I admit i am guilty of it to a certain degree, but do have a pretty varied bunch of games on steam.



I know a few ppl who only play 1 maybe 2 genre all the time and I always had a hard time understanding that but hey if thats what they find fun then who am I to say anything.
Not me tho, I try to keep my gaming varied and I'm not really picky in general.

I pretty much play anything except for competitive games and overly difficult punishing games _'insert whatever genre its in' _and maybe the sports games that I avoid. _'I don't even watch sports irl so yea'_

Had some times years ago when I was almost only playing ARPGs and MMOs but I had my reasons like most of my friends playing those at the time and such, nowadays not really or only as a side thing on my own.


----------



## seth1911 (Nov 2, 2021)

Im allmost near 30, i played in the years ago so many.

I ended up to play openworld games where i can do it on my way like  Dreams, Terraria, AC Odyssey, New Series of Hitman 2016, 2, 3; No Mans Sky.
In Multiplayer i was allways a Battlefield and Red Orchestra Player.

But there are some Indies or Low Budget Devs them i support. (Art of Ralley, Mini Racing World, Volvox, So many me, .....)



I dont need tripple AAA Games they tell me, go straight ahead there and there and kill this boss as Warrior etc,
i play the most games in my way


----------



## Ibizadr (Nov 2, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I made some changes in Control, as suggested by @robot zombie , made good progress and now it's too easy, so I'll have to dial back my settings a tad


Play this game today and i like the first 30min. What changes you made in game and for what? I was looking and maybe swap dlss for a new one to see if have some improvements


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Nov 2, 2021)

After seven years I'm still playing whatever current Call of Duty title is out, whatever Mortal Kombat/Injustice title is out and Mass Effect.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Nov 2, 2021)

Currently playing Unmetal  Steam Link

Steam description - *UnMetal is a 2D stealth action-adventure that pays homage to the classics with a healthy dose of humor and satire. You play as Jesse Fox, who is definitely NOT an elite commando, under arrest for a crime he didn't commit, and must escape a covert military base using his wits and fists.*

I bought this game on the strength of a review I read -

"I am sneaking behind a building in the middle of the night. Reaching a new screen, I spot a guard. He clearly has a cold, as he sneezes every few seconds. Every time he sneezes, a range circle appears around him. Curious about the meaning of this, I silently step into the circle. The guard sneezes. I say "Bless you!". The guard hears me and shoots me dead. This, I think as I laugh uncontrollably, is going to be one of the greatest games I've played in quite a while."

And he was right. It's a lethal mix of 2D Metal Gear stealth, humour from Hot Shots/Airplane! and then also references various action programs/films from the 70's to now.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 2, 2021)

Just bought giants uprising on steam, looks nice, and has certainly got potential. 
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1109160/Giants_Uprising/


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 2, 2021)

Ibizadr said:


> Play this game today and i like the first 30min. What changes you made in game and for what? I was looking and maybe swap dlss for a new one to see if have some improvements


The difficulty settings, simply so that I could get past a point in Control where I was continually dying. Those settings are very generous and detailed, unlike most other games.


----------



## metalfiber (Nov 2, 2021)

SN2716057 said:


> How you like the combat? And how does the game run? (Stutters and/or qtd's?)


I liked the combat and it's neet the way you'll use the crew. I wouldn't say it's the best but it's fun. What i will say is that this game is 100% entertainment. The way the crew communicates with each other it's like a 16 hour movie. Choices do matter in conversations. A few qtds. Mainly when one misses a jump...like in Tomb Raider. It ran fine with me. If your a fan don't miss it.


----------



## Ibizadr (Nov 2, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> The difficulty settings, simply so that I could get past a point in Control where I was continually dying. Those settings are very generous and detailed, unlike most other games.


Only play 30min of it and I like it for now, but searching for dlss swaper in control and found something That I will try later.

Its this:

 "With the latest 2.3.2 DLSS version you can now run the game at native resolution. Here is a screenshot of me running it at 3440x1440 DLSS resolution, also called DLAA.



			https://i.imgsli.com/images/eb56c8e8-e541-4df2-9fc9-fe4b8ec25af7.png
		


How to

Download the latest 2.3.2 DLSS version from https://www.techpowerup.com/download/nvidia-dlss-dll/
Replace the nvngx_dlss.dll in your game folder
Edit renderer.ini so that the m_iRenderResolutionX/Y values matches your m_iOutputResolutionX/Y values.
Enjoy the game with DLSS rendered at native resolution." quoted from reddit.

Anyone try this? DLSS continues to work when you change that setting?


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 3, 2021)

Started Wasteland 3 on GamePass. Fun times so far, but I'm considering restarting with different character build before I get too deep into the story. Or maybe I will use one of the extra rangers to fill in those skills (lockpicking, hacking).


----------



## SN2716057 (Nov 3, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Just bought giants uprising on steam, looks nice, and has certainly got potential.
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1109160/Giants_Uprising/


Hulk smash?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 3, 2021)

SN2716057 said:


> Hulk smash?



It does kinda have that vibe


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 3, 2021)

Just finished my second playthrough of Mankind Divided on Game+ and thoroughly enjoyed it, maxing out my augs and keeping the shooting down to a minimum. Stealth and melee takedowns are so much more fun and rewarding. This game is definitely in my top five of all-time favourites and I have no doubt that I'll try another playthrough eventually, but this time on hard and starting with nothing. It really is that good.
This wall disguise didn't really work.

And this lady is clearly having a bad hair day.


----------



## SN2716057 (Nov 3, 2021)

Tigger said:


> It does kinda have that vibe


He looks like the one from Skyrim. He must really hate those milk drinkers. 
Thanks, I'll put it on the watch list.


----------



## Frick (Nov 3, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Just finished my second playthrough of Mankind Divided on Game+ and thoroughly enjoyed it, maxing out my augs and keeping the shooting down to a minimum. Stealth and melee takedowns are so much more fun and rewarding. This game is definitely in my top five of all-time favourites and I have no doubt that I'll try another playthrough eventually, but this time on hard and starting with nothing. It really is that good.
> This wall disguise didn't really work.
> View attachment 223493
> And this lady is clearly having a bad hair day.
> View attachment 223494



Started on it a while back, got a few hours in, lost interest. It didn't feel like a very good Deus Ex game.


----------



## Bomby569 (Nov 3, 2021)

this is more like news. Netflix is into gaming too now:









						Netflix Gaming is Live For Everyone, Available at No Extra Cost
					

Months after announcing the gaming venture, Netflix is now executing the plan on Android mobile clients worldwide.




					techdator.net


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 3, 2021)

Playing catch up now with Battlefield V single player and the missions are damn short, I must say. Anyway, it's cinematic, very simplistic and predictable, but the shooting gameplay is pretty good and I enjoy the skiing!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 3, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Playing catch up now with Battlefield V single player and the missions are damn short, I must say. Anyway, it's cinematic, very simplistic and predictable, but the shooting gameplay is pretty good and I enjoy the skiing!
> View attachment 223561View attachment 223562View attachment 223563



Tried BF V it looks very nice, agree the shooting is very nice. Not tried the skiing mission yet. is it just more of the same though?


----------



## Kurt63 (Nov 4, 2021)

OG "Spear" ...... love it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Nov 4, 2021)

What I was thinking...
So the end cost of BF 2042 is $56 after tax on almost every platform.
Call of duty Vanguard is $63 to $75 after tax depending on which platform you buy it on.
Vanguard is cheapest on Xbone/PS4 and PC.
PC is the best ..
Xbox X/S and PS5 is $75.... Effing bastards!
BF requires better communication.... that's basically a fuuuuuck, for me...but...but..hmmm
So I'm at the purchase screen for Vanguard...but I thought to myself I should get BF so I decided to go back into the store and get BF.... however my hand said fuck you and bought Vanguard.
I am a little miffed that it was a single click purchase... Didn't know I had it set like that...but in the end who am I to argue with my hand.
It's a real go getter...takes charge...very admirable quality imo
Also I hear Vanguard is a re-skin of Modern Warfare... That's all I needed to hear.
Really really really wish I didn't have to work tomorrow.
I'm going to be pissy all day at work....all friggin day


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Nov 4, 2021)

Legit my fav image From forza horizon 4


----------



## Sithaer (Nov 4, 2021)

Just finished Control. _'Base game no DLCs'_
This was one of the weirdest game I've played in a good while, in a good way tho.
Gameplay is fun imo, went with a very basic build/style like I usually do. _'Maxed HP/Launch to throw shet at enemies and mainly used Pierce and Shatter as a weapon, Grip early game'_

Difficulty wasn't as bad as I expected/heard, some bosses killed me a few times but nothing rage inducing and did not have to use any of the assist options in the settings.
Still got some side stuff to do in the game but thats not in a hurry.

Good timing too cause now I will be quite busy with this for 1 week :


I'm not much into memes but this time I feel like this:




Watched the first gameplay trailer like 7 years ago and I wanted to play this ever since, western relase that is_. 'I did try the Russian version for ~1 month casually but I did not feel like playing there trough VPN and with a ghetto English patch so I waited instead'_

This is pretty much my last try with MMOs I think cause I stoped actively playing them years ago, the game will be relased sometime first quarter of the next year so now I want to try this beta as much as I can.


----------



## Khonjel (Nov 5, 2021)

Started journey to Toussaint weeks ago but forgot to tell you guys. It's beautiful!





 




 



Even at night Beauclair is breath-taking.


 



I started HoS and BaW at the same time but was so amazed by Toussaint forgot to take any screenshots for HoS. Well it's mostly in Velen and Novigrad anyway. So nothing of import anyway. have to say final fight against Gaunter was weird af. I was trying to find the thing he riddled but somehow ended up in a elven ruin with buncha mirrors. Instinctively knew have to destroy them and somehow bam! I sent him to wherever he came from. Between you guys and me I kinda liked the brand he put on Geralt's face. Since cosmetics carry over to Witcher 3 cutscenes all BaW cutscene and animation had the brand. Overall I rate HoS bittersweet out of 10. I kinda grew to like Olgierd Von Everec. While personally I don't want Witcher 4, if it happens I'd like to meet him again.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 5, 2021)

Only had a chance to play through the intro and man FH5 is gorgeous.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Nov 5, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Only had a chance to play through the intro and man the FH5 is gorgeous.
> 
> View attachment 223784


And here I was thinking I was going to bed......

Doing the decrypt:


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 5, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Only had a chance to play through the intro and man FH5 is gorgeous.
> 
> View attachment 223784


FH5 does look good, that's for sure, but I'll have to raid the piggy bank for the $60 and waiting for a sale on Forza games is a very long wait.
And don't forget that it's now an 'inclusive' game where you can elect to be a non-binary driver, identify as whatever (insert noun) and choose your own pronouns. Whoopee!
In Forza, I usually identify as Mike Hunt.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 5, 2021)

Still playing FC6, still very much enjoying it. Having a bimble around the coast looking for trouble


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Nov 5, 2021)

Call of Duty Vanguard...
Sigh.  I play on console for this one and I still use a k/m... Problem is if your controller shuts off you have to turn it back on to play and when you do you drift solid left...you can avoid this by plugging your controller into a USB port and removing the batteries.   But 3 USB ports with a kb/m and a headset dongle makes this difficult... Hoping for a patch today!!!!
6v6 and 10v10 is awesome...16v16 is an utter flop.

I love the game.  MW and WaW are still my favorite CoD's and I love these reboots.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 5, 2021)

jmcslob said:


> 6v6 and 10v10 is awesome...16v16 is an utter flop.



I prefer the higher player count in the majority of the modes.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Nov 5, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I prefer the higher player count in the majority of the modes.


It's got some big maps.... Be nice to have 16v16 working right.


----------



## Cvrk (Nov 5, 2021)

What are you playing -name of the thread page 559. Is there a _games you can't afford to play_ thread? 

Yeah.  Whatever.
I'll just leave this salt right here




No. I don't afford to play the most epic shooter campaign in 2021 with awesome cutscenes and 20 multiplayer maps + zombies. 
For those of you with 60EUR's in your pocket ...hope you enjoy Vanguard

Feel free to spam with pictures from the campaign and tell us just how amazing it is


----------



## Fleurious (Nov 5, 2021)

Currently playing mostly Path of Exile and World of Warships with a sprinkling of D2: Resurrected and Maplestory.   Sea of Thieves once in a blue moon.


----------



## RealKGB (Nov 5, 2021)

Undertale but Hard Mode


----------



## Dristun (Nov 5, 2021)

CoD Vanguard. Campaign is laughable imo, not a single truly memorable set piece and the dialogues are consistently cringe inducing. But multiplayer is alright, though I definitely enjoyed BOCW more. The issue? Same as MW19 - the TTK times are completely insane, giving you almost no chance to react or evade. Don't understand this design philosophy at all. At least Sledgehammer have the decency to not constantly spawn people behind your back and most maps are enjoyable. Increased player counts are definitely a great idea and goofing with WW2 weaponry is super fun  - couldn't care less about realism in CoD. Roll on the clown skins! 
The biggest surprise (after the super garbage BOCW port) is how good the game runs on PC with FSR on. I can definitely live with some artifacts because I'm playing at stable 4K@60 _with a 1660, _albeit on medium settings_. _Gonna try zombies tomorrow when all my play buddies are online.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Nov 6, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Only had a chance to play through the intro and man FH5 is gorgeous.
> 
> View attachment 223784



It's been a bit of a hot mess for me so far.  Issues needing to open/close the Steam Overlay to display menus, frequent (game) network disconnects, and had a crash loop until I changed what car I was currently in.

But it is gorgeous.  I'm sure once the kinks are worked out it will be a blast.

Almost as fast as you. (stupid amd)


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 6, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> It's been a bit of a hot mess for me so far.  Issues needing to open/close the Steam Overlay to display menus, frequent (game) network disconnects, and had a crash loop until I changed what car I was currently in.
> 
> But it is gorgeous.  I'm sure once the kinks are worked out it will be a blast.
> 
> ...



I have the windows store version haven't had any issues so far. Hopefully they iron those out on steam.

I'd say Performance is basically identical so that's good.


----------



## Rahnak (Nov 6, 2021)

One more (mid-range) benchmark.




Got the Steam version and I've played just over 4h yesterday. I've had one CTD at the beginning, when you first open the map to select an event (the only one available). Other than that I've also had a lot of disconnects like weekendgeek and some noticeable stuttering, which I think might be related to the network issues. Haptic feedback on the controller also feels a bit weird sometimes, like I can't really decode what the game is trying to tell me. But I can't tell if it's just different from FH4 or if it's something that needs improving. Have you noticed anything weird, @oxrufiioxo?


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 6, 2021)

They don't do heptic feedback nearly as well as Sony does on PS5 I think it's ok but nothing special...... What sort of Fps do you get on the extreme preset? @Rahnak


----------



## Rahnak (Nov 6, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> They don't do heptic feedback nearly as well as Sony does on PS5 I think it's ok but nothing special...... What sort of Fps do you get on the extreme preset? @Rahnak


Most of the time I've looked at the fps counter it's somewhere between 90 and 110 (using the Steam fps counter though, which is much slower to update). There are times when it drops to ~60fps and that's when I start noticing some stuttering. I haven't played enough to say if it's because certain areas are more demanding or if it's due to the network issues. I'll be looking at that in more detail when I play it again today.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 6, 2021)

Rahnak said:


> Most of the time I've looked at the fps counter it's somewhere between 90 and 110 (using the Steam fps counter though, which is much slower to update). There are times when it drops to ~60fps and that's when I start noticing some stuttering. I haven't played enough to say if it's because certain areas are more demanding or if it's due to the network issues. I'll be looking at that in more detail when I play it again today.



When I'm actually playing the game I run it at 4k via DSR seems to sit in the 70-90fps range with everything manually maxed out with  msaa at 4x it's been pretty good for me haven't noticed any stutters in the jungle area I have seen it dip to the mid 60s momentarily.

Out of curiosity I ran the benchmark on the ultra preset like you did it actually holds up very well visually vs the extreme preset.



Seems to be about a 17% performance gain dropping from extreme so not bad.

Here is with everything maxed out. 



Which is only a 10% loss in performance from the extreme preset not bad.


----------



## robot zombie (Nov 6, 2021)

FO4 with green trees. I had to have the wind for once. The other trees I used are lighter, which the author uses to make the trees thicker. I love that, because it hides the LODs and brings some tension and mystique to exploration that honestly is sorely missing across the sparse-looking open landscape. This trades the density to have wind with placed branches. Different implementation behind it all, but it still runs pretty well for what it adds. I need to remove all of the ferns added, though. Not a fan of them. From a distance they look okay but the models up close just aren't great. Still, it's a nice change, especially when the grass and the trees are blowing in the wind. Bring down the desaturating LUT a bit and have it look weirdly alive.


Spoiler









It was nice outside of Drumlin in the morning.






Not as hospitable outside Concord that evening..


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Nov 7, 2021)

My Valheim cohort got me going on Deep Rock Galactic. Played it a bunch last couple days, but still not quite sure what I think of it.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Nov 7, 2021)

Getting ready for the final boss fight in the outer worlds...


----------



## Calmmo (Nov 7, 2021)

Finaly finished Deathloop, not my favourite game ever exactly but a decent enough experience.
Gameplay-wise they really need to make using abilities feel like a natural part of the control scheme like so many other games do, instead of have them feeling like an afterthought.
The ending tho.. ugh not sure it would be possible to make a game ending worse than this.. (bar not even having one i guess)



Started playing Metro Exodus Enhanced, looks nice (mostly) but the writing and VO/animations do make it look sounnd and feel funny. I guess thats good..?!?


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Nov 7, 2021)

I just refunded Vanguard....
Miserable gaming experience... Absolutely miserable.
I'm done with Call of Duty...


----------



## Bjørgersson (Nov 7, 2021)

I've been grinding on Operation Metro in Battlefield 3 for the last few weeks. I want to reach colonel 100 before this year ends. Only 5 more levels, so I might be able to reach it in the next one or two weeks.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 7, 2021)

jmcslob said:


> I just refunded Vanguard....
> Miserable gaming experience... Absolutely miserable.
> I'm done with Call of Duty...



I like the older ones, playing world at war a bit


----------



## WhiteNoise (Nov 7, 2021)

jmcslob said:


> I just refunded Vanguard....
> Miserable gaming experience... Absolutely miserable.
> I'm done with Call of Duty...



One page back you are talking about how much you love it. What happened?


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Nov 7, 2021)

Tigger said:


> I like the older ones, playing world at war a bit


I like Vanguard it's a great game.. Problem is I wasn't getting to play.
I can tell the game is deciding when I get to win and whatnot. The best I can describe it is that I'm being gimped. I get stuck, can't move around objects, can't aim, won't shoot, won't slide. Etc...
I feel like I'm being forced to play slow...I like to play as fast as possible.. That doesn't happen when you're being gimped.
The game is everything that made Black Ops 4 miserable and this time I'm not losing money over it.

Edit: it's like SBMM is broke and instead of finding me a more appropriate lobby it's gimping me.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 7, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Trouble is game wise, us humans are very much creatures of habit. How many of you pretty much stick to the same game types, and games? I admit i love the FC games and have them all, crysis not so much, got first and second, but first i still love to bits.
> 
> The developers know this and hence we get regurgitated games, like cod, assassins creed, COD etc etc etc cause they know they will sell tens of thousands without having to resort to completely new stuff. I admit i am guilty of it to a certain degree, but do have a pretty varied bunch of games on steam.



Its true, but at the same time, I do really expect developers to take every sequel a bit further in their understanding of the genre - for shooters, most definitely. Gun physics, destructable stuff, there is a LOT of stuff the vast majority of shooters fail to apply properly. I think that is my main gripe with Far Cry, too. It didn't evolve. It settled on a formula and stopped. It still didn't evolve really, all it got was extra bells and whistles but no new core gameplay or mechanics. Far Cry 5 weapon wise, was horrible, for example. And if you compare how well fires were done in FC2, where the fck did that go then? Or gun durability? How is it not awesome to have your guns jam in the worst situations... even if its ever so rarely. Similarly, the implementation of new things, and the way they're done, also matters. I think that is what made Ubisoft's AC reboot fresh, they took a new approach to old ideas.


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 7, 2021)

I'm giving Cyberpunk another stab for about the seventh time and finally getting into the campaign. I can't believe I've played over 40 hours but am still only about 11% completed.
Is it really a long game?


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 7, 2021)

Well I have been playing the Campaign in Just Cause 4 it got me with how crazy the Ad hoc battles can get.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 8, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I'm giving Cyberpunk another stab for about the seventh time and finally getting into the campaign. I can't believe I've played over 40 hours but am still only about 11% completed.
> Is it really a long game?



I bought it on release and still only have 5.7hrs


----------



## robot zombie (Nov 8, 2021)

Digging around in my new FO4 tree mod, I found some fun stuff. It comes all packed in an archive - more efficient for the engine but IMO dogshit if you want to change or mix mods. I didn't realize it covered so much more of the landscape because of that. All of my other textures were overwriting it. If they weren't archived, my mod manager would've seen the conflict. But it can't see what's in the archives. I had to extract them and let them override individually. Things got interesting fast when I did... so many damned flowers! It's like Skyrim, but drier. Dryrim? Maybe I better not...







I need to dig in the ini now. I want to keep this grass but something is off with the diversity. The pink flower has a lean that makes the land look like a bad hair job when ALL of the grass is just them. You see some others poking through. It does look rather inviting for fallout, but I'm not entirely against it! Everything blows around in the wind and there's already sound there. It's really soothing.

Lots to play around with. This mod messes with friggin everything. There's still another one I wanted to try, _A Forest._ But I was holding off because that one's an overhaul, too. I thought this one was less comprehensive. It's called Another Green Mod FWIW and I can highly recommend it. Most of the textures are 1k so the performance is actually quite good. It changes the ground textures, the rocks, the cliffs and roots, the caves, all of the little grasses, refuse, gravel, and vines, harvestable plants, all of the trees, with some new types and changes... a lot of this stuff has custom meshes too.

I like overgrowth. I think tons of overgrowth makes sense 200+ years after the bombs, and it looks so much nicer. Still trying to find that balance with it. Once I have the right mix, I can smush em together into one archived mod and get a nice performance boost. For now, it does the job of looking nice while hiding the worst of the hideous LOD system that bethesda used for this game.


Spoiler: few more


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 8, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I'm giving Cyberpunk another stab for about the seventh time and finally getting into the campaign. I can't believe I've played over 40 hours but am still only about 11% completed.
> Is it really a long game?





Tigger said:


> I bought it on release and still only have 5.7hrs


i have 45hrs (close to day one acquisition, given my birthday was 12.12 and delayed launch was 10.12 ) and iirc i am nowhere near the end, doing a lot of sidequest and roaming ... mostly car/bike hunting and that one is close to completion iirc (missing the 911 and the race related one, Mackinaw? i think it's that one ... )

oops ... checking the time played made me see i have 492mb/60.59gb update running for it  and they introduced a new car as a quest reward (Archer Quartz "bandit") ahah ... oh well, i guess i can put some place for it between Fo4 and Skyrim SE (Anniversary is getting close but just like with SE, it will probably be a year before i get into it ... mods break is not my teacup and if my modlist is not ported and flawlessly working : nope ... ) as i need to check % progression  (iirc 9%  )


----------



## AsRock (Nov 8, 2021)

Days Gone for a while now been a nice break  from RDR even though it's kinda like it in a weird way HA.  All so still playing 7DTD too.

Over kill, some 200 dart traps 100 camera's and over 150k darts. Took a while to collect enough engines haha.

No doors required, in fact it works to well.


----------



## Rahnak (Nov 8, 2021)

Played nothing but FH5 all weekend. Turn 10 issued a server patch to help with the disconnects yesterday and since then I haven't had any, so that's great news. Performance seems less stuttery but still isn't perfectly smooth. I wonder if it struggles loading objects from a SATA SSD at high fps.

Almost done with the early season event too. Haven't been able to find a Horizon Arcade with enough players to reach round 3.


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 8, 2021)

All in on Wasteland 3. It's fun, soundtrack is amazing. Still have some build refining to do but I will save it for Wasteland 2. Found a BB gun for my sniper that has 100% chance to blind user (unless they have super high status change resistance, i.e. boss). Now instead of rocking a .50 cal sniper rifle my sniper runs around with a BB gun (might switch it so that .50 cal is in secondary slot).

FH5 is sitting on my nvme waiting for unlock on gamepass. For those that play it already, how many of you are using wheels instead of gamepad?


----------



## delshay (Nov 8, 2021)

I finished "Vapourum" but i'm now near the end of "Vapourum Lockdown". but I just now in the last few minutes found & unlocked "super secret".   ...I don't expect the bosses to stand a chance against me now.

Proof see screenshot..


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Nov 8, 2021)

WhiteNoise said:


> One page back you are talking about how much you love it. What happened?


Okay...
I was in an award thingy in all but 3 games... I'm not coming at this as a loser but as the winner.

I could only get so many kills before nobody would spawn near me and then I'd be on a big empty map always chasing the battle somewhere else that would be gone by the time I got there... I'd chase people that disappeared... but if I went slow with no running.. just a slow.. walk...and went really slow...I could get a few more kills before it'd go empty again...or I'd freeze up..or be unable to move left... I'd go to slide and get stuck crouch walking right in front of someone already killing me.

I play on Keyboard and mouse but you can't play if your controller isn't on?

On Search and Destroy the fucking game wouldn't let me shoot until they missed their first shot...
I'm glad teammates got to see one of those moments. Was on the roof with the last guy.. Knew he was to the left..I could go right, straight and backwards but until he missed his first shot I could not go left ..I still managed to shoot the fucker out of the air.. again not coming at this as the loser.

I had a round of TDM where I went 22-4.. I had to mute my mic so my teammates wouldn't have to hear me bitching anymore...I should have easily gone 39-0

I was always a top player despite the gimping....

I shouldn't be a top player 30 games in a row in the same lobby.... They're supposed to have SBMM, so why I am I in the same lobby?
That's not fair to the people I play and it's definitely not fair for me.

I love playing games where I get my ass handed to me by someone that played better...I complimented every single good player I came across and I think both of them appreciated it.

This is exactly what I didn't like about Black Ops 4...I'd get to play 1 shit warm up game, 2 decent games and the 2 games where I got to play.. Then the same shit I described for this game...
Black Ops 4 played great for 3 days when it first came out...this game made it 18 hours.

If they fix this I'll get it again..but they never fixed Black Ops 4 so I don't think they'll fix this one either.

This is really does piss me off.
We're all on the same terms in knowing the maps so skill is what's important.... This match making system sucks.... it's flat out ruined the game for me.

In terms of ruining my gaming experience Activision has hackers beat 10x over

Edit: it's the exact same system they implemented with Cold War... Second game in a row that's completely ruined by this retarded SBMM..I don't care what anyone says....it GIMPS



			Redirect Notice


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 8, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> All in on Wasteland 3. It's fun, soundtrack is amazing. Still have some build refining to do but I will save it for Wasteland 2. Found a BB gun for my sniper that has 100% chance to blind user (unless they have super high status change resistance, i.e. boss). Now instead of rocking a .50 cal sniper rifle my sniper runs around with a BB gun (might switch it so that .50 cal is in secondary slot).
> 
> FH5 is sitting on my nvme waiting for unlock on gamepass. For those that play it already, how many of you are using wheels instead of gamepad?


I'm seriously considering Game Pass again for FH5, mainly due to the fact that, although it's only about $35 on Steam where I live, the government slaps a 65% tax on Steam purchases which kills the deal.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Nov 8, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I'm seriously considering Game Pass again for FH5, mainly due to the fact that, although it's only about $35 on Steam where I live, the government slaps a 65% tax on Steam purchases which kills the deal.



I signed up again - they offered three months for $1.  I refunded FH5 on Steam.  It was a disaster.  I tried both Win10 and Win11.  Frequent game server disconnects, and massive problems with displaying menus and starting the game.  The 'fix' was toggling the Steam overlay on and off to move past loading screens and to make menus display correctly.  I tried on two completely different PCs, the only item in common was each had an AMD GPU, both RDNA2.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 8, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I'm seriously considering Game Pass again for FH5, mainly due to the fact that, although it's only about $35 on Steam where I live, the government slaps a 65% tax on Steam purchases which kills the deal.



Dam 65%, wow it's really like if they don't want you own any thing.


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 8, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> I signed up again - they offered three months for $1.  I refunded FH5 on Steam.  It was a disaster.  I tried both Win10 and Win11.  Frequent game server disconnects, and massive problems with displaying menus and starting the game.  The 'fix' was toggling the Steam overlay on and off to move past loading screens and to make menus display correctly.  I tried on two completely different PCs, the only item in common was each had an AMD GPU, both RDNA2.


Server disconnect issues were linked to the early build, Digital Foundry also reported this but (I believe) they were fixed.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Nov 9, 2021)

jmcslob said:


> Okay...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet jesus.


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 9, 2021)

WhiteNoise said:


> Sweet jesus.





> While it’s been proven to help player retention on the lower talent levels, it’s been a detriment to players of higher skill. They’re constantly placed with players of their same skill and each public match feels like a sweat-fest of epic proportions.


Higher skilled players know how to git good but they still like seal clubbing.


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 9, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> I signed up again - they offered three months for $1.  I refunded FH5 on Steam.  It was a disaster.  I tried both Win10 and Win11.  Frequent game server disconnects, and massive problems with displaying menus and starting the game.  The 'fix' was toggling the Steam overlay on and off to move past loading screens and to make menus display correctly.  I tried on two completely different PCs, the only item in common was each had an AMD GPU, both RDNA2.


I just did the same for £1 and don't have to pay the £7/mo until February 2022, but this time outside the Argentine tax grasping measures.
Downloading FH5 to SSD as I write


----------



## Rahnak (Nov 9, 2021)

My performance on FH5 really took a dive these last 2 days. I dropped from Ultra to High preset to get more fps and I did get them. But in some areas, when I get going fast, it tanks so hard. It goes as low as 22 fps in the cacti desert area (not the sand dunes). It's really bad driving there. But as soon as I stop it goes right back to over 100fps.

Anyone else having similar issues?


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Nov 9, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Higher skilled players know how to git good but they still like seal clubbing.


I do enjoy seal clubbing.
I want to have to learn to be better.
I want to struggle to overcome my opponent.

None of that is happening.
I started a match with a fury kill and then never seen another person... It was play of the game and I was awarded highest E/D ratio.... fucking yay... sigh
 It's Cold War all over again.
This isn't fun...it becomes a boring drudging pile of Fuck That ..


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 9, 2021)

Just a fyi the built in benchmark for AMD cards is not representative of their in game performance.... Tier for tier amd cards seem to outperform nvidia by about 10% in Forza Horizon 5. 

Not sure why Nvidia cards do so well comparatively in the benchmark.


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 9, 2021)

jmcslob said:


> I do enjoy seal clubbing.
> I want to have to learn to be better.
> I want to struggle to overcome my opponent.
> 
> ...


What's seal clubbing? Sounds very unpleasant.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Nov 9, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> What's seal clubbing? Sounds very unpleasant.


Basically, someone that is really good at the game, that enjoys bashing newbs.


----------



## caroline! (Nov 9, 2021)

I gave up trying to make Shadow of the Tomb Raider work properly so I'm playing the og Tomb Raider II that I wasn't able to beat as a kid because, and I'm just realising, most of the jumps are insanely difficult to perform with the awkward control scheme this game has, I mean, ALT to jump? that's madness, performing actions is weird as well, Lara should be perfectly placed in order to grab or use whatever item, game's good tho as I've never played it.


----------



## Dristun (Nov 9, 2021)

Tried Horizon 5 thanks to game pass and uninstalled after a couple of hours. Still not for me, unfortunately. So much of the content is just not about racing other cars, haha. I get the appeal, I guess: collecting, exploring the world and just having a fun time doing vroom vroom while getting constantly rewarded and hailed by the game is probably what hooks everyone but me, personally - just want frantic arcadey racing at crazy speeds, non-stop, NFS:U style. Ah well, maybe one day EA will get it together, they were really damn close with Heat.

Moving on to Psychonauts 2 now.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Nov 9, 2021)

WhiteNoise said:


> Basically, someone that is really good at the game, that enjoys bashing newbs.


Imma be conceded for a minute...
*They don't have to be newbs...lol 
I enjoy bashing good players too.

With lag being equal nobody has been able to compete with me.. ( Yes I know I'm pissing people off by saying that)


----------



## Susquehannock (Nov 9, 2021)

Been banging out some UT2k4 action on the retro build shown in *this post. Big head mod, akimbo arena, super berserk weapons.


this post.


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 9, 2021)

WhiteNoise said:


> Basically, someone that is really good at the game, that enjoys bashing newbs.


That's me out then, which is why I never do multiplayer. I'd be crying in the corner most of the time  

The Forza Horizon 5 intro was worth the entry fee alone 
Then the character choices which unfortunately didn't have a 'none of the above' option, so I ended up with a transgender person with green hair and a prosthetic arm going by he/her or whatever.
Anyway, the graphics don't look as good as I was expecting, so there's more fiddling to do. Not as good as the two previous games anyway 


Disappointed with the visuals, even on extreme settings. The foliage just looks crap.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Nov 9, 2021)

Think about the game you're playing or your favorite, do you feel addicted?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 9, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Higher skilled players know how to git good but they still like seal clubbing.



I love how high skilled players complain about SBMM, is it because they can't go in servers with lower skilled players and feel great owning them.

Of course, this isn’t great news for the top 10% of the player base. They’ll continue to get matched up against top-tier players and have to try extra hard in every public match. 

My response is tough shit.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Nov 9, 2021)

I wanna try hard.
I play people I have to try hard with. (In MW ).I want more!


----------



## damric (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## purecain (Nov 10, 2021)

Beware of Forza H 5 in its current state. I love the game but cant play it due to the constant crashes, the gear up gear down bug which literally takes you from 1st to 3rd or 5th or right up to 7th from 1st in one click. The most game breaking of all the bugs is the throttle, which cuts out repeatedly often letting your opponents pass you. You cant have fun trying to beat some world record on a track due to having no proper functioning manual gears or acceleration. 







 An exercise in frustration.


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 10, 2021)

Played a bit of FH5 yesterday and immediately ran into server disconnect issue.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 10, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Played a bit of FH5 yesterday and immediately ran into server disconnect issue.



it doesn't have an offline mode? if not... that's really a shame. this online only drm stuff is really sad.


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 10, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> it doesn't have an offline mode? if not... that's really a shame. this online only drm stuff is really sad.


Offline mode is one click in the menu, it even asked if I want to do it after 3 disconnects.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 10, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Offline mode is one click in the menu, it even asked if I want to do it after 3 disconnects.



good to hear that, M$ has been doing a better job on supporting gamers, so that is good to hear.


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 10, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> good to hear that, M$ has been doing a better job on supporting gamers, so that is good to hear.


They're doing way more than that:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457461094440587267


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 10, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> They're doing way more than that:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457461094440587267



this will be good for when i am in my 40's and beyond. older i get more slow i need. lol


----------



## Rahnak (Nov 10, 2021)

@Chomiq that's pretty cool, didn't know you could do that. But Microsoft's been doing a major push on acessibility so it doesn't surprise me too much.

I've changed my graphics settings to roughly what XSX Performance Mode is using and the framerate seems much more stable. So I'm not having many issues right now, just the ocasional bug, but nothing that ruins the experience, thankfully.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 10, 2021)

tomorrow is 11.11 ... and guess what i will be playing and what i will not be playing...

yep, playing Skyrim SE (nearing 678hrs), because i waited 5yrs to have my whole modlist from LE to SE to get ported correctly

Song of the Green by Waribiki/Merrigan is one of them (which is an Inigo level interaction/work mod, quest custom voicing by Waribiki and a lot of nice things and she even has a banter patch for Inigo  ) ... i love non vegan elves ... but i hate Bethesda facegen ... (ESO has  a different facegen ... hilariously ) thus i took a customizer/look change for her



she looks happy enough when i turn into beast form, she has hilarious comment and reactions (on a lot of other quest events also ) i am in a "live another life" Nord mercenary "non companion werewolf" playthrough, _Solstheim Frostmoon crag origin (which explain the Bosmeri Wild Hunt armor, leg/torso/arm as i am a "all tamriel mercenary roamer" and went to Valenwood for background purpose, and the primitive Nord hood for the head, well ... i am a ... Nord...)_

AND SHE SING! (well given that Waribiki is Merrigan on Youtube ... she sing quite WELL!) but man! Drunken Sailor from "The Irish Rovers" turned to Drunken Bosmer, i almost fell of my chair when she sang it ... did not expect that,  (and i love the original)


and my SE is ... well also DSLR sim ... i guess


are scoped bow lore friendly? well they could ... they have glass thus ... not out of "scope" to be able to make a scoped bow ... (aka workaround for "no hud archery" )


what i will not be playing : Anniversary edition...
my opinion:
"it's not an upgrade : it's a downgrade... (i miss the "never update this game" from early STEAM build ... )
but are they joking? free for XB/PS SE owner but not for PC owner? even those who play since 2011 on LE and got SE for free and then waited 5yrs for their mods to be ported correctly and bug free because Bethsoft is unable to do things correctly? (aside stealing modding community improvement and claiming them as their own in SE ... tbf, anything aside 64bit engine was modding community's doing)
free for inferior platform regarding modding liberty ... i don't like where this is going ... Bethsoft network and creation club mod? NO FREAKING THANKS! not a fan of creativity hindering, mods monitoring and asset/data potential acquisition by them ...
just noticed what they put as incentive for buying ... 3 Creation C(crap)lub mods ... Fishing (are they joking?) survival (are they joking even more????) and new quest with saint and seducers (wait ... they can't be serious???) alongside other CC mods ... nah ... never used the creation club ... why pay for what modders do for free (which i will support, if they have a patreon or other donation platform ... mind you)

in short AE is not worth it at all for SE owner ... even at the discounted price or even for free for the PS/XB SE owner" (although console owner are hindered by modding capacity ... thus well, free AE might not be that bad for them )"

edit, made sure to backup the current exe... HECK! even did a backup of my full 102gb install! and i will edit the manifest tomorrow to show all repository to the latest ID and StateFlags to "4"... i want no unwanted mod breaking update to hinder my playthrough if it's just useless CC "gifts", if i do not pay for AE i do not want VS19 AE update.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 10, 2021)

GreiverBlade said:


> tomorrow is 11.11 ... and guess what i will be playing and what i will not be playing...
> 
> yep, playing SE, because i waited 5yrs to have my whole modlist from LE to SE to get ported correctly
> 
> ...



That looks very nice. love the bow.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 10, 2021)

Tigger said:


> That looks very nice. love the bow.


nightingale scoped bow is beautiful indeed (the other one in the scoped argument is the nordic assault shortbow) i am quite proud of my SE graphics hehe


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 10, 2021)

Rahnak said:


> @Chomiq that's pretty cool, didn't know you could do that. But Microsoft's been doing a major push on acessibility so it doesn't surprise me too much.
> 
> I've changed my graphics settings to roughly what XSX Performance Mode is using and the framerate seems much more stable. So I'm not having many issues right now, just the ocasional bug, but nothing that ruins the experience, thankfully.


I need to tinker with my settings too, 1060 was fine for FH4 but here it's dipping into 60's.


----------



## EntropyZ (Nov 10, 2021)

Unwinding after long hours at work, back in Final Fantasy XIV and preparing for "Endwalker" expansion. It's going to be something for sure.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 10, 2021)

EntropyZ said:


> Unwinding after long hours at work, back in Final Fantasy XIV and preparing for "Endwalker" expansion. It's going to be something for sure.



yep, I am super excited. but as you can see by my signature, still trying to get some older gpu so I can run it properly...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 10, 2021)

GreiverBlade said:


> nightingale scoped bow is beautiful indeed (the other one in the scoped argument is the nordic assault shortbow) i am quite proud of my SE graphics hehe



I have SE is yours running some mod/s?


----------



## Sithaer (Nov 10, 2021)

jmcslob said:


> Think about the game you're playing or your favorite, do you feel addicted?



Nope, did not get addicted to any game in the past few years since I mainly play single player games for like 2-4 hours/day at most and on some days I barely play anything.
Tho if you ask me this question ~6+ months later I might have a different answer since I do plan on giving a proper go with Lost Ark and in the past I did have a tendency to get borderline addicted to MMOs so we will see if that happens again.  _'Most likely not since I simply wont have the same ammount of time to play as 5-8 years ago' _


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 10, 2021)

Tigger said:


> I have SE is yours running some mod/s?


i am an old school believer of


in LE i had 255 mods on all my runs except the first run (around 1100hrs on STEAM, in fact i had way more since i also ran a "non Steam" install due to various reasons ) which only had facegen fixes... did not want to get my eyes gouged by an Altmer/Bosmer chin ... 

in SE 249 plugins actives, 68 lights at the present moment (meaning 181/255 effective plugins, if i did understand correctly how ESPL works )

main list is comprised of
*the obvious*: XP32 skeleton, FNIS, Expressive facial animation male/female, Conditional expression, CBP/CBPC (immersion breaking if it's not jiggling(tm) i use a soft setting, nothing exaggerated)alternate start with extension, SkyUI and obviously SKSE64
*the fixes*: USEEP, SSE parallax shader fix 1.0, SSE Engine Fix (2 part one is Vortex/NMM/MO2 compliant, the second is manual DLL copy )no silly physics damage (i hate when my follower hit a rock with their little toes, keel over and die ... )SMIM SE 2-08.
*the beauty*: Total Character Makeover 1.2, improved eyes of Skyrim SSE 1.6, Expressive Face Gen Morphs SE, Apachii hairs/KS hairdos SSE/SMP (normal and HDT for the ladies npc/follower)
*the landscape beauty*: JK's Skyrim all in one (cities and villages overhaul) Lanterns of Skyrim, Realistic water two SE V3.1.0 (and patches when needed), water in wells (Mesh only no ESP needed) and Vivid weather.
*the immersion*: camping lite, Skytest, immersive weapon/armor/interactions, immersive citizen AI overhaul, scoped bows, Bosmeri cuisine (mmhhh nothing like a good cooked human meat brochette to go with a Bloodfroth...), Dine with follower V1.3, immersive HUD (although i play with no hud shown at all aside the stamina bar) Reproccer reborn.

various NPC/monster/world object improvement (4k textures, better meshes, diverse dragon et caetera)

*The Followers*: i tend to test a lot of followers, but i have my 3 staples followers mods and one "all in one" Inigo V2.4C SE M'Rissi's Tails Of Troubles SE v1.7 (Fluffy's M'rissi replacer), Song of the Green v1.3 (Auri replacer from SMAFFS) and Interesting NPCs SE for the all in one (also Onean and Neisa from PandeaWork/Morika well ... starting from an artwork and making a full custom voice/scripted follower is always something impressive ... ) i was never one for having a follower but after Inigo ... i started to take a liking to full custom with interesting quest and more interactions than your bog basic vanilla followers, the work done on a single of these 5 followers easily top the devs work on the whole lot of vanilla NPC's in Skyrim  (exaggerating i know i know ... )

main screen : forest fantasy with falling leaves ... (i am a sucker for that kind of thing, even tho you only see it once when starting a run/session )
modified it myself with a change of song ... easy as pie, thanks to Skyrim Audio Converter (wave to XVM) and Waribiki putting a link to download SotG songs
it's the "Song of the Green" Auri sing in the game when doing her quest (well she can sing whenever i want after completing it, also) first part of the song only, to keep it short but still offer a preview


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Nov 10, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> this will be good for when i am in my 40's and beyond. older i get more slow i need. lol


What?  Lol
Why wouldn't you be able to twitch as fast in your 40's and beyond? 
I hope you younging's know most of the people beating you in MP are old.

Just takes a little Aspercreme, a small amount of that tape you see athletes use and maybe a wrist support.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Nov 10, 2021)

jmcslob said:


> Just takes a little Aspercreme, a small amount of that tape you see athletes use and maybe a wrist support.



And coffee... Lots of coffee.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Nov 10, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> this will be good for when i am in my 40's and beyond. older i get more slow i need. lol



Hey now! Us 40 somethings are just as fast as ever....Or at least we like to believe so, Hand-eye isn't what it used to be, that's for sure...I'm 49 next month.. /sigh


----------



## mama (Nov 10, 2021)

Age is no barrier.  Just to about to kick off Guardians of the Galaxy...


----------



## seth1911 (Nov 10, 2021)

Did look around if ill buy a AAA Game for PS4 or xbox:

CoD V have again sbmm, hmmm na i dont waste my money
Horizon 5, hmm it isnt that great

Ill take this year BF 2042 and (LS 22) 

LS 22 Platinum Trophy would be for sure a very funny thing like in 17 and 19


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 11, 2021)

GreiverBlade said:


> what i will not be playing : Anniversary edition...
> my opinion:
> "it's not an upgrade : it's a downgrade... (i miss the "never update this game" from early STEAM build ... )
> but are they joking? free for XB/PS SE owner but not for PC owner? even those who play since 2011 on LE and got SE for free and then waited 5yrs for their mods to be ported correctly and bug free because Bethsoft is unable to do things correctly? (aside stealing modding community improvement and claiming them as their own in SE ... tbf, anything aside 64bit engine was modding community's doing)
> ...


well, it worked i can still play SE non-AE atm and that's what i intend to do until SKSE and mods that need more work are updated ... 


need to do so on each "updates" but Skyrim is not one of those games that has an update a day and literally force you to DL 10-50gb a day (i uninstalled a few game that did so ... and some were not even online ) alternatively i can update it ... check on it and then if not working use the backup folder to launch using SKSE64Launcher ...it did launch no issues without triggering the update set "on launch" in steam ... then redirect target and starting folder in Vortex ... 

ahah ... i did count at least 6 idle chatter line Werewolf related


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 11, 2021)

WhiteNoise said:


> Basically, someone that is really good at the game, that enjoys bashing newbs.



Only in our current snowflake world would this be considered a problem. Even virtually, and when only emotions can get hurt, we do our damnest best to avoid failure - NOT by getting better, but by fleeing from everyone who could present us that mirror...

Honestly, isn't this just the world as it should be? Get good or get eaten. The thing is, you just need a private server option alongside that so you can always play with buddies. But in the open internet, why would it not be reasonable to find people who are much better? People need those reality checks, it keeps them from narcissism.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Nov 11, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> Only in our current snowflake world would this be considered a problem. Even virtually, and when only emotions can get hurt, we do our damnest best to avoid failure - NOT by getting better, but by fleeing from everyone who could present us that mirror...
> 
> Honestly, isn't this just the world as it should be? Get good or get eaten. The thing is, you just need a private server option alongside that so you can always play with buddies. But in the open internet, why would it not be reasonable to find people who are much better? People need those reality checks, it keeps them from narcissism.



That is perhaps the most cynical way possible to look at it.  These are games; they're supposed to be fun.  One doesn't have fun or develop skills as a noob when one hops into a match only to get immediately and repeatedly headshotted by an elite player who's slumming it for the lulz.  Heck, even single player games have a difficulty curve.


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 11, 2021)

Although I just signed up for Game Pass in its £1 for 3 months deal, which means I can play Forza Horizon 5 for a while, out of the 100 odd other games available, I have most of the good ones on other platforms, including the EA ones, so Microsoft need to add more games.
I was always curious about NFS Payback, so I gave it a shot. It's one of the more story driven arcadey racers with some pretty lame characters and cheesy dialogue, but the racing is fun and that's about all.
I don't need wannabe characters/gangsters impeding on the racing experience, which is why Grid is such such a good series and if you can forget the silly avatars in Forza, it's one the best.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 11, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> That is perhaps the most cynical way possible to look at it.  These are games; they're supposed to be fun.  One doesn't have fun or develop skills as a noob when one hops into a match only to get immediately and repeatedly headshotted by an elite player who's slumming it for the lulz.  Heck, even single player games have a difficulty curve.



Its not cynical at all. Its a reality check. 

What you describe used to be the norm in multiplayer environments and it didnt stop it from growing. Until mainstream picked it up. Casual entered and redefined the values.

There is a serious downside to all the technologies we deploy to place groups of people in different boxes. This isnt unique to gaming; think of the search bubble. Social media algorithms and profiling, its everywhere. 

And the results are not beneficial at all. People get a distorted view on reality. Its fun, until you realize you are living in an environment that is built to suit your comfort zone, and only works to reinforce that further, making you drift away from anything different, better or worse than yourself. Its self confirmation bias. And its not realistic. It also kills competitive value both in and outside of gaming.

And there are different ways to manage this. I completely see a more flexible form of matchmaking where we get options to define difficulty, just as we do in single player. And perhaps even different points for trying higher difficulties.


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 11, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> Its not cynical at all. Its a reality check.
> 
> What you describe used to be the norm in multiplayer environments and it didnt stop it from growing. Until mainstream picked it up. Casual entered and redefined the values.
> 
> ...



That's why I've reverted to playing some single-player. I've never had lightning reflexes and ageing doesn't help. That, and I'm not competitive enough to play 5 hours a day.

Anyway, this thread's about what you're playing, not some pseudo-freudian analysis of not being happy about losing. These are *games* we're talking about. Esports people ought to play in their own arenas. You don't bring your 5-a-side mates to play AC Milan.

I'm busy swinging my axe in AC Valhalla (where I might dabble in difficulty switching to kill some people way harder than me.) Loving the escapism.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 11, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> That's why I've reverted to playing some single-player. I've never had lightning reflexes and ageing doesn't help. That, and I'm not competitive enough to play 5 hours a day.
> 
> Anyway, this thread's about what you're playing, not some pseudo-freudian analysis of not being happy about losing. These are *games* we're talking about. Esports people ought to play in their own arenas. You don't bring your 5-a-side mates to play AC Milan.
> 
> I'm busy swinging my axe in AC Valhalla (where I might dabble in difficulty switching to kill some people way harder than me.) Loving the escapism.


i am also more of a single player game ... aside some casual mmo's, although i had my time in toxic pvp games, namely WoT and WoWs because of my passion for armored and naval warfare, and tried a bit of WT for more "realisme", well ... i ignored the chat ... i only focused on having fun, and i had fun   i have one mindset, if i did good did not do any major F'up, there is nothing that anyone could write that would affect me.

i got called name on that game (whooohoo rhyming! ) but i am 1st by dmg 3rd by XP (well, only one kill ... but that just mean that i am a team player and i share my preys  )

aye ... lot of prems ... only paid for the Primo Victoria Strv81 tbf  got a lot of free during my time on the game, mostly anniversary/xmas event like the Super Hellcat, T-50-2 and Super Chaffee, some also via the bond shop (which is why i have my trusty Kranvagn for that, i am ashamed, more than 5yrs and "only" one tier X  ), some via marathon events, like the 50TP Prototype and the Progetto 46 and a lot via the xmas lootbox, which, in majority, were gifted by some of my old clan teammate, who unfortunately stopped playing... well i stopped too now, although posting that one is kinda tempting me to go back for a few rounds getting called name in a game ... am i masochistic?

other more nervous games mostly shooter or moba (multiplayer online battle arena, not mobile arena) .... well, i dropped Overwatch due to my lack of interest in other than co-op pve matches, in LoL i still play from time to time with friends ...


right now, playing "editing the manifest" for Skyrim SE, second time (they got a "micropatch" of 768mb it seems after the main AE 3.3gb update) and then launching my pure untouched perfect modded run and continuing to RP my mercenary that did not meet Alduin and did not get called by the bearded shouter of High Hrothgar


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 11, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> Loving the escapism.



Same here and that's why I game too. Its good to make the distinction though and expecting the same vibe and success in escapism in multiplayer, perhaps, is not entirely realistic. Trying to make it so... is maybe trying to make the unreal come true? Karma peeks around the corner there though  But its an interesting dilemma, there is no perfect way to do it. Hence my suggestion at bottom of last post. Refining matchmaking, I can definitely see that happening.

Back on to gaming as you correctly noted 

I caved and bought even more Total War DLC. The Yvresse campaign is... well. Torture ?  The new units are proper stuff though. Still not feature complete with TW Warhammer 2 but I don't really intend to. Beastmen, neh. Some of these packs... neh. Its pretty awesome the way CA deploys the DLC for this game. Full freedom of choice, no pressure, if you don't like the style of certain factions, just skip.

Can't wait for WH3  In the meantime, I resort to somewhat easier High Elves to play rather than this split-domain Yvresse crap  The Everqueen of Avelorn. She's funny. 'Hi, I'm the mother of harmony and nature, and peace is what I strive for, and everything not High Elf is in my way to achieve peace'. So she goes travelling the world speaking of unity and love, while slaughtering thousands. I love it. Her voice lines get a whole new meaning when you play her. Even on your own High Elf homestead its quite alright to just destroy everyone instead of waiting for confederating.

Her mechanic reinforces the crusade for peace quite well. Any invader holding a region on Ulthuan kills your income, public order, etc. So even if some pesky kin are in the way, those invaders just gotta go


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 11, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> Same here and that's why I game too. Its good to make the distinction though and expecting the same vibe and success in escapism in multiplayer, perhaps, is not entirely realistic. Trying to make it so... is maybe trying to make the unreal come true? Karma peeks around the corner there though  But its an interesting dilemma, there is no perfect way to do it. Hence my suggestion at bottom of last post. Refining matchmaking, I can definitely see that happening.
> 
> Back on to gaming as you correctly noted
> 
> ...


Wait until you have Caledor and have enemies on all sides with limited settlements to gain. Avelorn is nice because you can have Treemen in your High elf army. The Sisters of Twilight are pretty good for the Wood Elves, once you get the Elf Witch Queen with serious magic!

Unfortunately I have been so influenced by Warhammer that 3 Kingdoms and even Troy have not gotten the attention they should warrant but magic is so much fun to use that, the lack thereof makes those Games seem a little bland. 

I am so hyped for Warhammer 3 that it is already in my Steam library. The Gameplay videos thay have been released so far have done nothing to wane my enthusiasm for the Game. The expansion of the build mechanic in Games like Rome looks pretty cool too. An army of Ogres seems interesting for a choice to fight against Demons!

There are current Mods that allow you to play as another High Elf lord starting around where Teclis starts.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 11, 2021)

kapone32 said:


> There are current Mods that allow you to play as another High Elf lord starting around where Teclis starts.


Nice, because it does get boring on Ulthuan and Teclis.. is Teclis. Thanks for that one, def gonna check it out.


----------



## pitara (Nov 11, 2021)

Did anyone buy the GTA trilogy? I think it's waste of money since there are better mods that you can download for free.


----------



## The red spirit (Nov 11, 2021)

pitara said:


> Did anyone buy the GTA trilogy? I think it's waste of money since there are better mods that you can download for free.


First of all, it's not a mod and it's not out yet. I personally don't see much point in reviving such an old games and if I wanted to play them, I might as well just play original versions. Regarding mods, it may be just me, but they seem to have next to none quality control and I don't care about them for that reason. For some people GTA Trilogy will be quite nice, I think.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Nov 12, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> Only in our current snowflake world would this be considered a problem. Even virtually, and when only emotions can get hurt, we do our damnest best to avoid failure - NOT by getting better, but by fleeing from everyone who could present us that mirror...
> 
> Honestly, isn't this just the world as it should be? Get good or get eaten. The thing is, you just need a private server option alongside that so you can always play with buddies. But in the open internet, why would it not be reasonable to find people who are much better? People need those reality checks, it keeps them from narcissism.


My words suck, you words good. Me like.

I got my ass handed to me a few times last night.
I got out played...I loved it.
I have to figure out how to get better.

I can't believe I'm gonna say this.
It's not whether you win or lose it's how you play the game. ( Bitching aside )
You don't have to be the winner you just gotta do your best. ( Bitching is ok ) 

It's okay to be discouraged once in awhile. ( Rage quit )
It's okay to be cocky and conceded  even when you know you're not as good. ( For the Lulz )

I play as often as my family allows me to. I often wonder when some people sleep.
On the weekends I don't really sleep..I maybe sleep 6 hours from today until I go to bed for work on Monday.

I think it's fair to protect newbs to a certain level and then off to the wolves they go regardless of skill level.. chance encounter is preferable imo.


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 12, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> First of all, it's not a mod and it's not out yet. I personally don't see much point in reviving such an old games and if I wanted to play them, I might as well just play original versions. Regarding mods, it may be just me, but they seem to have next to none quality control and I don't care about them for that reason. For some people GTA Trilogy will be quite nice, I think.


First of all:




Second of all:



Lastly:



According to some it's due to the fact that PC release had some internal documentation that wasn't suppose to make it to the official release.

Long story short:
You can't get it on PC.
Consoles run like crap, even on XSX and PS5.
Rockstar should be boycotted. I still remember the sh... they pulled with RDR2 PC launch.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 12, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> According to some it's due to the fact that PC release had some internal documentation that wasn't suppose to make it to the official release.



I wonder what it was.


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 12, 2021)

Tigger said:


> I wonder what it was.


Maybe instructions how to enable Hot Coffee Mode.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Nov 12, 2021)

Dr Disrespect urges Vanguard players to use controller after aim assist discovery - Dexerto
					

Dr Disrespect is convinced CoD Vanguard's aim assist on controller is the "strongest ever," out-shining all other past Call of Duty games.




					www.dexerto.com
				




This pisses me off.
It's because console players get an increased FOV.
A wireless keyboard and mouse and a stand is roughly the price of a controller.

Do they penalize racing wheels or flight sticks or arcade sticks in games? To give controller players an advantage?
It's utter nonsense.
If you don't have the proper tools for the job don't be pissed at the guy that does or expect a handicap.
I play on a console...


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 13, 2021)

Second run at Watch Dogs which I had finished years ago and it still holds up pretty well today. Also going through the WD2 DLCs which are well worth it if you can grab them in a sale.
Watch Dogs Legion doesn't cut it for me because they've dumbed it down to the size of a kid's toy.


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 14, 2021)

Finished Wasteland 3, I tried to start Wasteland 2 but it simply has one of the worst UI's out there. Gave up after first location.


----------



## Kovoet (Nov 14, 2021)

Just finished Call of Duty cold war multiplayer. Now have decided to play ghost recon breakpoint which I can play at my pace. Not as nice as wildlands but enjoying it


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 14, 2021)

I just tried the Xbox Game Pass again, its $1 for 3 months... honestly... the games on here... seriously a great deal... especially if you have ADHD. lol


----------



## Nike_486DX (Nov 14, 2021)

Doom 3 on 120hz monitor ))


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 14, 2021)

Nike_486DX said:


> Doom 3 on 120hz monitor ))


The way it's meant to be played!!


----------



## pavle (Nov 14, 2021)

Unreal Return to Napali on a 60Hz monitor!


----------



## Audioave10 (Nov 14, 2021)

Love me some Unreal.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 14, 2021)

pavle said:


> Unreal Return to Napali on a 60Hz monitor!
> View attachment 225152



Okay, this makes me want to load up Unreal!!!


----------



## robot zombie (Nov 14, 2021)

Building out a starter mod setup for playing FONV. Gonna try managing it in Vortex using the hardlink functionality. I've come to really like using hardlinks in the sense that I can mix old and new modding techniques. I can work within the manager, doing things the 'proper' way, or I can actually go into my game folder via explorer and have access to all of the mod files being deployed as they are set to in the manager, edit/delete actual mod files and have Vortex update its little staging folder to reflect those changes. Just a little more hands on than the usual virtualization techniques. I like that when the fastest, most effective way is to get in and edit/delete a file, I'm working with the actual file in the actual state it will be in when the game runs. You cut out the middle man, but still have all of the power-assist in the app. OF course, this all assumes you're willing to eat the drive space. The hardlinks in the game folder count as real files. And then elsewhere, Vortex keeps its own heirarchy of all of those files, which it generates the links from. So in the end, every single mod you install takes up twice the hard drive space.

Hardlinks actually saved me once. A long time back Vortex took a dump on me and screwed up the manifests it uses to track what's deployed, how, what plugins in what order... everything. I then pulled a backup that killed my W10 install. So even if I could login, all of the information about the hierarchy in my game folder is lost. But because everything is deployed as hardlinks, everything is actually still there in its deployed state. The entire mod setup is there and working right in the game folder, it's just not able to be managed as a list of mods. Saved me what could've been weeks of work figuring out what I had and how it was set up. All that had to be redone from full scratch was the texture conflict overrides. But everything else was just a matter of installing the mods again and telling Vortex to keep the older files from the mods already in the game folder. The pathing didn't change and it knows when there's an existing version of a deployed file that's different from what it is being asked to dump, and will simply let you choose what ultimately sticks. It'll then update its staging/archive area to match what you want to be there, actually change the mod data to mirror what's in the game data folder. The only major stumble is with the actual game-read plugin manifest. If you have load order exceptions, you have to configure them again - it can't decipher them from the manifest in your game settings folder and WILL just overwrite it to match the plugin list that IT has if you give Vortex a game folder with plugins and custom manifest it doesn't already know 100%.

It's better than people give it credit for. I generally like the amount of things it manages, and how thorough it actually is in doing that versus other managers. It's just that in order to benefit, you need to understand how that whole ecosystem works, and Nexus isn't 100% up on that ever. Get in there, figure it out, you find that you can do quite a lot with it, and it will take care of a lot of annoying things for you. Just makes certain issues nonexistent. Maybe I say all of this because I mod my mods. I don't think too many people are out there unpacking all of their textures to combine different ones, editing scripts and data tables, blending ESPs, etc... but if you are, Vortex managing with hardlinks is pretty damned handy in that it still backs you up in big ways, but stays out of the way when you get under the hood.



NV is going back to the level of bethesda-ing that requires things like memory and save system mods. It's a trip to mess with the old Gamebryo shit. Everything is the same, but not lol. I'm not even looking at beautification or anything like that. Gotta go back and dig up functionality and QOL stuff first. Spoiled rotten by newer games and other modded bethesda games, I just can't live with the clunk anymore.

Stoked to re-experience this game, though. Not only is it the only well-written 3d Fallout, but maybe my favorite game from a writing standpoint. I think what gets people so excited about the writing in this game is that nobody bothers with that level of depth and detail in their world narratives. Just a lot of interacting stories and elements in the world. Everything is downsized as it is in all older open-world games, but it still feels like there's stuff happening everywhere, and you're always a part of it. It's like they wrote a whole world of people, and it's compelling in spite of the very limited game engine backing the bare mechanics of that world.

It's got that classic vibe... where yeah, maybe it's not technically impressive in any way - it's mechanically repetitive, and the action side of the gameplay is ass. But because of that, the writing almost HAS to shine through. It has a need to be good where a newer, fancier game could actually carry players right past. It's like old video game music. When you have such limited sounds, that composition needs to BOP.


----------



## AlejoZ (Nov 14, 2021)

Forza Horizon 5, amazing game!


----------



## Dranzule (Nov 14, 2021)

Phantom Forces as an FPS, and mostly Minecraft Skywars/Pixelmon Modpack. I plan to play Xenoblade Chronicles 2 in the future, but I need a few upgrades first.


----------



## Rahnak (Nov 15, 2021)

Summer season on FH5 is pretty much done, but doing the online event has been rough. I still haven't been able to complete a single Horizon Arcade, seems like no one is doing them.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 15, 2021)

Just got resident Evil Village to have a look at. Played first half hour is, looks ok, runs ok. Glad they did resi as first person, never got on with it how it was before.


----------



## robot zombie (Nov 15, 2021)

I said I'd play New Vegas today, and I will. But after spending a little time setting up the mods, I kinda lost the will for the day. Now that it's ready, I can jump on it.

I got the itch to go back to FO4. Thought maybe I'd shed my weather abomination for a while and try something new. I went with NAC X and Natural Scenery ENB. They both have some really nice features. That ENB especially is well set up with a good mix of features. But it all messes with bloom and godrays. NAC X really goes in deep with the changes, and I kinda just didn't care for it all. The color and contrast was quite good but it all just looked kind of stark to me. I feel like it would've taken some serious time to get it looking consistently nice. Not really that natural. More like flat and color-accurate. It was like I was seeing more of the game than I wanted to lol. I prefer my FO4 drenched in godrays and haze. I couldn't give a damn about accuracy in any sense of the word. Foliage can look a dark spinach green or all strong browns/oranges. The sky can be a shade of blue it would never be under those conditions. If it all fits together well it will look _natural._ Even if the colors themselves aren't as they appear in nature. 

I would argue that this game's natural look simply falls on the video-gamey side. To me it all just looks better when you hide some detail, simplify what is on the screen. Cover some things up. Wash things out. Let things hang in softer shadows. Have weird colors that throw off your perspective on color cues at times. I really do feel like that mindset gets neglected over on that side of FO4 modding. They end up making it look like a super-plain modern FPS with some filters thrown on top of it outside of rainy/foggy/irradiated weathers. The rest of the time, it's like "Where's the atmosphere?"

I did learn that ENB has gotten a few upgrades since I set mine up. The big ones I'm seeing are the rain and procedural sun. I've wanted the rain for a while, FO4's flat-ass rain just looks so bad, I don't care what texture you use - it's all jizzglobs. The procedural sun is another great bonus, as it looks much better than the game engine one. After seeing the other setup, I got some ideas. I need to clean up these shaders, get them up to snuff. Do a revamp and tune the gamma, color, and adaptation. I was surprised at how much less satisfying that setup was to look at. The only thing it has over what I have is being more refined. I don't even say this to gloat, the screenshots had me more hopeful but in-game is a very different story. It looks very good, selectively. Boring the rest of the time. Mine at least consistently looks like what you see in my screenshots. It doesn't take any quality dives, suddenly look drastically different, or have any distractingly overdone effects (unless you hate heavy fog.) I'm trying to mold what I most like to actually see when I play, what makes the game environment the most engrossing. IME realism just doesn't work with this engine, so I allow the colors and lighting to be stylized rather than max everything.

The one issue I really have is my night skies. For a long time I ran these vanilla clouds that were converted to the newer compression with more color depth and thus, no banding would appear when you started throwing on shaders. But the better-looking Radiant Clouds and Fogs I use now doesn't have that, so when it's darker, the sky can band something fierce. I can largely alleviate that, but it's going to take some careful re-balancing of gamma, contrast, saturation, as well as some sky and fog settings to get it right and preserve the overall look. Something I will be smoothing out in the bigger rebalance. Since I'm using greener trees the color issues in my weather mod become more apparent. I still need to fix the color correction in my ENB, too. This is all stuff that keeps you from a smoother, more detailed look. On the flipside I'm also leaving a lot of dynamic range on the table. It's something I don't think too many ENB authors give proper time to. The shaders available now give you a lot of control over various aspects of the image, and I think we're all just winging it. 


Spoiler: screenshots














I think I'm coming into sort of an interesting look here. I will need to mess with the colors of some weathers, since I want to keep all of the green stuff. I actually uncovered even more trees. I noticed that my LODs would be full of trees, 2/3rd's of which would vanish on approach. I have no idea what would have caused that, but one of the many plugins in my load order conflicts with it. Bumped it towards the end and now everything is just trees. Gotta figure out the grass situation.

I never seem to run out of stuff to get on top of or otherwise just improve.


----------



## Cvrk (Nov 15, 2021)

*Bright Memory - Infinite*
Say hello to the best-looking video game of the year & The best first-person shooter of the year. 

One single person created this, in the making for 4 years now. Finally here


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 15, 2021)

Cvrk said:


> View attachment 225284
> 
> *Bright Memory - Infinite*
> Say hello to the best-looking video game of the year & The best first-person shooter of the year.
> ...



Sweet, i actually have this, didn't realise it was available till now. Just downloading it now.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 15, 2021)

Cvrk said:


> View attachment 225284
> 
> *Bright Memory - Infinite*
> Say hello to the best-looking video game of the year & The best first-person shooter of the year.
> ...


This game looks interesting...

Currently playing the campaign in COD: Vanguard.  Nothing to special.  Some of the cut scenes are way to long!!!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 15, 2021)

Well they certainly put a few new take on old tricks in this game (Bright memory-infinite)


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 15, 2021)

Pleasantly surprised this launched today.... Won't be able to play it much today but the first couple of matches have been pretty fun.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 15, 2021)

Screw those horrible "definitive editions", I fired up GTA3 on PS2.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 15, 2021)

Cvrk said:


> View attachment 225284
> 
> *Bright Memory - Infinite*
> Say hello to the best-looking video game of the year & The best first-person shooter of the year.
> ...


ah, yeah ... i bought the original and got the nice surprise of getting the "infinite" version for free (totally forgot about that  )

i bought/own the original on STEAM and mobile  , that dev widely earned all the support, i could (even tho i played just a bit of the initial BM, i was still hooked on Infinite launch... now i really need to play it ahah! )


----------



## plastiscɧ (Nov 15, 2021)

_*These days beginning the 17th Aniversary of World of Warcraft --
after 16 yrs i'm still looking for the bibles imprint!*_


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 15, 2021)

Currently putting most of my gaming into Forza 5 not taken any screenshots but HDR would probably make them turn out crap anyway….BRB!

Edit:
Added a couple quick dirty shots. One in Photo Mode and one screen cap of my go to for cruising around.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 15, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Sweet, i actually have this, didn't realise it was available till now. Just downloading it now.



how did you have it and didnt realize you have it? lol


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 15, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> how did you have it and didnt realize you have it? lol


well, i was actually the same ahah ... i completely forgot that original buyer or Bright Memory would get the Infinite version once [in]fini[te]shed


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 16, 2021)

GreiverBlade said:


> well, i was actually the same ahah ... i completely forgot that original buyer or Bright Memory would get the Infinite version once [in]fini[te]shed



Same i bought original after looking at infinite that was free, didn't even realise it released on the 12th


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 16, 2021)

still Skyrim SE non AE ...

testing some hilarious follower ...

stock mod picture of "Frigg The Genius"


now that's another follower that need some work ... a custom VA rather than child voice type ... (although suits her but not her age, and miss a lot of lines ) she has a nice and funny (lore friendly kinda) short background.
"Frigg" was originally an apprentice of a magician. She was called "Frigg the Genius" because she wasn't very talented (mild point of view for "not the brightest Aleyid beacon in the house"). It's sarcasme.
She tried to communicate with "Magnus" to look back on everyone.
After several months, she finally succeeded in communicating with "Magnus".
He was more cheerful than Frigg thought he would be.
The person who seems to be "Magnus" taught her a powerful spell using "cheese" and "cabbage".
He also taught Frigg a spell to summon a teddy bear.
It comes with extra stuff, but don't worry."

well i think i know that "Magnus" ... and he might not be who Frigg thought he was, but it does not matter ...
magic wise (well the mod is called "Super Wise Frigg" )
Cheese Bomb
Causes 40 fire damage and confuses enemies up to 25th level.
Paralyze Cabbage
Paralyzes a range of enemies for 5 seconds.
Call Teddy Bear
Summon three small Werebears.
Also summon a Skooma addicted high elf.
This elf moves at 480% speed.

this... is... MADNESS! ... no no, actually it's Fish sticks ... a difficult state of mind ...



Spoiler: Uncle Sheoooo, uuhhh... errr... *cough cough cough* Magnus approve, well ..." (combining 2 mods for fun)



oh well that was a cheesy evening ...





and here we have ... the "Cheese-Nutcase and the 7 Eidwarf-slices" in a snowy land (most of the time)







Spoiler: player house mod: cheese haus, a house made of ... well ... cheese ... good Skyrim is kinda cold ... or i would enjoy a nice Fondue or even better a "Walliser Raclette(a.o.p./p.d.o)" although not the right cheese type ...







i guess i will craft some Fish sticks arrows now ...
in short (or skirt... also an option) she's close to be Frigg'in awesome!

edit, also she's a roamer ... most of the week you could find anywhere in skyrim ... mostly Riften but i did meet her in Whiterun ... and week end she's in a jail, because most of her weekdays evening are spent stealing in a certain peculiar lodge...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 16, 2021)

Only thing that bugs me in Skyrim is the 60fps cap


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 16, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Only thing that bugs me in Skyrim is the 60fps cap


It's enough... And it's tied to the physics engine.

If it was 30 I would understand... But 60 is more than enough for a game like this, furthermore, I get 48fps average with my configuration and I do not see a huge difference past 75 fps compared to 60 ( I do have good eyes and reflex nonetheless)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 16, 2021)

They probably capped it because of consoles. There was no reason to cap the PC version.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 16, 2021)

Tigger said:


> They probably capped it because of consoles. There was no reason to cap the PC version.


nope, as i said physics engine limitation ... if i uncap it, physics act all over the place ... heck i killed half of whiterun population by running and kicking random non statics object (no mods loaded to get above 60fps ... ahah ... with mods i need a 50fps cap as it is the highest i see ... best setting in ENB would be 59.9fps cap)

at skyrim launch console cap was more 30fps (which is outrageous) and PC was blessed with 60
well ... as i mentioned 1620p59hz is mor than enough for a game like Skyrim, even nervous fast paced archery playthrough with lots of trickshot do not need more, at last for me ...

75hz is the max i see benefits in solo/offlines player games ... 100hz for some online fps/mmo but anything above nope (i am not saying that it is a placebo effect for those who see substantial gain above that ofc...)


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 16, 2021)

Cvrk said:


> View attachment 225284
> 
> *Bright Memory - Infinite*
> Say hello to the best-looking video game of the year & The best first-person shooter of the year.
> ...


Water reflections suck, 1/10.


----------



## Sithaer (Nov 16, 2021)

Finally saved up some money to spend on whatever and ofc what I do, buy games.

Had 1 day left on a 10$ EPIC coupon so I spent it there since I wanted to play this game anyway:
Kena: Bridge of Spirits



I like the art style a lot, cutscenes reminds me of a Pixar movie + games like this are such a treat on Ultrawide. _'ofc it needed some tweaks to get rid of cutscene black bars as usual'_


----------



## LifeOnMars (Nov 16, 2021)

I'm not playing it as such but just a heads up - Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice just got an update for free. I've been trying it out just now. Raytraced reflections, raytraced shadows (at high) DLSS and FSR. On a 3060 Ti at 4K DSR with Quality DLSS and High Raytracing it hovers around 30 but goes below a lot, on balanced it maintains over 30 and looks mighty impressive.


----------



## Bomby569 (Nov 16, 2021)

GreiverBlade said:


> nope, as i said physics engine limitation ... if i uncap it, physics act all over the place ... heck i killed half of whiterun population by running and kicking random non statics object (no mods loaded to get above 60fps ... ahah ... with mods i need a 50fps cap as it is the highest i see ... best setting in ENB would be 59.9fps cap)
> 
> at skyrim launch console cap was more 30fps (which is outrageous) and PC was blessed with 60
> well ... as i mentioned 1620p59hz is mor than enough for a game like Skyrim, even nervous fast paced archery playthrough with lots of trickshot do not need more, at last for me ...
> ...


i'm pretty sure there was a mod for Fallout 4 (on the same engine to do more then 60 without breaking physics) so there's probably one for skyrim too









						High FPS Physics Fix
					

Untie the game speed from the framerate. Fixes physical bugs. Reduces loading time.Now there is a separate version for VR.




					www.nexusmods.com


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 16, 2021)

Bomby569 said:


> i'm pretty sure there was a mod for Fallout 4 (on the same engine to do more then 60 without breaking physics) so there's probably one for skyrim too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


interesting ... although it's not the physics break that make me content with 60fps ... it's just that 60 is mor than enough for a game like that, like i said/wrote  
for Fallout 4 mmhhhh well ... it might be a good idea to check (although my Fo4 modded also does not reach easily above 51fps atm ahah ... )


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 18, 2021)

Apart from some hacking fun in Watch Dogs, a little FH5 and the latest update has improved the visuals significantly, for me anyway. Having fun just zooming around in a Hoonigan Cosworth, exploring the lush countryside and taking the odd head to head.
It's a winning formula for casual arcade racing.


----------



## caroline! (Nov 18, 2021)

Jill Christine Valentine said:


> Screw those horrible "definitive editions", I fired up GTA3 on PS2.


I can't believe how horrible the characters look. It's like if someone added a texture mod and some poorly made HD models to the game. And the bugs...

Started playing III on my old PC but some parts are unplayable because of how slow it is, I'm stuck on a mission where a bunch of trucks chase my car and can't get rid of them because the game is literally running at 3 FPS. Welp.
I could play it on my actual PC but I'm mining and switching between configs is a massive PITA considering how bugged and unstable the Radeon control panel is.


----------



## Dristun (Nov 19, 2021)

Halo Infinite is really solid, the most fun I've had in a multiplayer FPS in years. Takes a big dump on Vanguard/MW19 shoot-first-win gameplay with ultra-fast TTKs. Monetization stinks though, like always, the fact that you can't even freely select a color for your suit is ridiculous. At least I don't _really _care about customization in these games, as long as playing is fun - and it really is.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 19, 2021)

Dristun said:


> Halo Infinite is really solid, the most fun I've had in a multiplayer FPS in years.


Multiplayer... yay.. How about the single player side? Is the story good? Is it faithful to the other Halo titles?


----------



## seth1911 (Nov 19, 2021)

Im playing the Simulation:
Bring the Alcohol in my brain its funny like LS 2019


----------



## Dristun (Nov 19, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Multiplayer... yay.. How about the single player side? Is the story good? Is it faithful to the other Halo titles?


I stopped caring after Halo 3 to be honest, I don't even know what the story after that is 
Also it's not out yet. Campaign's release date is December 8, if I'm correct.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 19, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> Okay, this makes me want to load up Unreal!!!



Yeah somehow the (brilliant) music is playing in my head again seeing that


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 19, 2021)

Dristun said:


> Campaign's release date is December 8, if I'm correct.


Ah, ok. Didn't know that. I thought the beta would include the campaign..


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 19, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> Yeah somehow the (brilliant) music is playing in my head again seeing that



Oh man, I hear ya there brother!!!


----------



## Bob111 (Nov 19, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> Finally saved up some money to spend on whatever and ofc what I do, buy games.
> 
> Had 1 day left on a 10$ EPIC coupon so I spent it there since I wanted to play this game anyway:
> Kena: Bridge of Spirits
> ...


I got this with the $10 off coupon also but wasn't sure that I would like it but it looks great and plays well. Think I'm hooked on it..


----------



## Calmmo (Nov 20, 2021)

This just came in 

:edit! adding some pics


----------



## Cvrk (Nov 20, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Multiplayer... yay.. How about the single player side? Is the story good? Is it faithful to the other Halo titles?


8 December when the co-op Campaign will be released.  it will be full price 60$
I believe multiplayer halo infinite will be free forever.


----------



## oobymach (Nov 20, 2021)

Recently finished Bloodstained - Ritual of the Night, it's like the best of 2D Castlevania games, it's a side scroller RPG with 3D modelling and characters, a store to buy things from and an alchemist to craft things for you and I ended up using great swords and was godly by the time I finished the game. I got the sword companion early on and every 25 levels it changes appearance. Pics not so great, had to take with cam as shift + print screen doesn't work to take grabs, click to enlarge. 

The farming for materials and souls and secret areas with hidden rooms with gear and upgrades reminded me a lot of Symphony of the Night, and I got stuck more than once and wound up using a tutorial but it's really good despite this. It has a couple flaws like text vs speech (the characters are all voice acted) and once the main character mispronounces the other main characters name but it does a very good job of showing off especially the shards you collect which give you demonic magic. I would highly recommend if you're a fan of the 2D Castlevania series.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 20, 2021)

oobymach said:


> Recently finished Bloodstained - Ritual of the Night, it's like the best of 2D Castlevania games, it's a side scroller RPG with 3D modelling and characters, a store to buy things from and an alchemist to craft things for you and I ended up using great swords and was godly by the time I finished the game. I got the sword companion early on and every 25 levels it changes appearance. Pics not so great, had to take with cam as shift + print screen doesn't work to take grabs, click to enlarge.
> 
> The farming for materials and souls and secret areas with hidden rooms with gear and upgrades reminded me a lot of Symphony of the Night, and I got stuck more than once and wound up using a tutorial but it's really good despite this. It has a couple flaws like text vs speech (the characters are all voice acted) and once the main character mispronounces the other main characters name but it does a very good job of showing off especially the shards you collect which give you demonic magic. I would highly recommend if you're a fan of the 2D Castlevania series.
> 
> ...



I think I got this on a Humble Bundle awhile back, can't remember. It's in my steam library though, I plan to play it soon. This is why I tell people you don't need the latest and greatest hardware, my gtx 1070 laptop handles it just fine, from the few minutes I tried it awhile back.


----------



## Dristun (Nov 20, 2021)

oobymach said:


> Recently finished Bloodstained - Ritual of the Night, it's like the best of 2D Castlevania games, it's a side scroller RPG with 3D modelling and characters, a store to buy things from and an alchemist to craft things for you and I ended up using great swords and was godly by the time I finished the game. I got the sword companion early on and every 25 levels it changes appearance. Pics not so great, had to take with cam as shift + print screen doesn't work to take grabs, click to enlarge.
> 
> The farming for materials and souls and secret areas with hidden rooms with gear and upgrades reminded me a lot of Symphony of the Night, and I got stuck more than once and wound up using a tutorial but it's really good despite this. It has a couple flaws like text vs speech (the characters are all voice acted) and once the main character mispronounces the other main characters name but it does a very good job of showing off especially the shards you collect which give you demonic magic. I would highly recommend if you're a fan of the 2D Castlevania series.
> 
> ...


It's amazing. Hands down my favourite game in this genre in a long-long time. I'm not a big fan of metroidvanias in general taking a turn toward souls-like combat and being tough'n'hard for the sake of it (I didn't even enjoy Hollow Knight because of this). This game is a blast from the past, loved it.


----------



## Bomby569 (Nov 20, 2021)

Psychonauts 2

it's clearly a love child of someone, the art work, so much story, the solid platforming and the humor and crazyness makes for a solid game


----------



## Soupsammich (Nov 20, 2021)

Replaying the Subnauticas and journey to the Savage planet.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 21, 2021)

Started playing BF 2042, because why not


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 21, 2021)

HammerON said:


> Started playing BF 2042, because why not


substract 100 and you get what i was playing today for nostalgia sake with a few friends (and a bit of the awesome desert combat TC at the end of the "miniLAN" )

well ... i might get tempted by 2042 ... but before that i need to finish the solo campaign of BFV and then buy BF1 also for the solo campaign 
hum ... 2042 has one too? i hope ... did not check (not that i want to check reviews or info before buying it but it does not hurt to know if i would have to call some friend for another "miniLAN")


----------



## HammerON (Nov 21, 2021)

Nope sadly. No campaign
I did play a couple Conquest rounds versus AI bots last night and that was actually fun.  Good way to get your bearings at least.


----------



## Rahnak (Nov 21, 2021)

Won my first Eliminator in FH5. Also, the Funco F9 is super difficult to drive. The RS200 is probably the best level 10 car.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 21, 2021)

HammerON said:


> Nope sadly. No campaign
> I did play a couple Conquest rounds versus AI bots last night and that was actually fun.  Good way to get your bearings at least.


awwww shucks ... well VS bots and RL friends it will be then ... not a fan anymore versus random bobs ahah... (no offense for the the random bobs that turn out to be actual nice guys/girls sometime instead of toxic whinner when things do not go their ways )

although ... i still get itches to get back into WoT .... well i could still go WoWs  and Armored Warfare since they have bot PVE games ... for a spin ...
hum, BF MP is best enjoyed with friends at a LAN ... (although i loved BF:BC/BF:BC2 and BFV solo campaign ... specially bad company! these 2 were hilarious masterpieces )


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 21, 2021)

HammerON said:


> Started playing BF 2042, because why not


Seeing any of the glitches that were happening in the Beta?


----------



## HammerON (Nov 21, 2021)

No, not really.


----------



## SN2716057 (Nov 21, 2021)

They added the F/A-18 in MSFS2020..but it doesn't feel responsive, also the constant updates are f****g annoying. 
But it does look great






Spoiler: One more


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 21, 2021)

Playing Ederal


----------



## seth1911 (Nov 21, 2021)

Got BF 2042 for a good price, but hell this game is still in beta.

They are so stupid, needed only reskin BFV and get a god game but now there more bugs and glitches like some games on early acess on Steam.
It isnt playable every other BF is better even BF Hardline.

Best thing are the wapons, shootgun as well:
1 time i can oneshoot 3 people over 50m, after respawn i do 20dmg on 10m   


Ill have much more fun if im roll the dice :
1-3 i drink a beer
4-6 i stick my finger in the ass


----------



## neopolaris (Nov 21, 2021)

Playing Crysis on my Core2Duo Win7 Gamer @1080p.  Got distracted back in the day and never played all the way thru.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 21, 2021)

neopolaris said:


> Got distracted back in the day and never played all the way thru.


Been there!


----------



## plastiscɧ (Nov 22, 2021)

Still on my way getting one of the top 500 priests worldwide. I am cleaning the field from behind... (as often) but as a real veteran and after 16 years playing my priest in wow i am not in a hurry anymore.



 

 




You may be unfamiliar with how Holy Priests approach Mythic+, but by and large, the “in a nutshell” summary of Holy Priests is that they have incredibly high healing throughput potential, but they do not provide much damage reduction.

Holy Priests have an almost absurd amount of healing spells, but their healing kit is mostly centered around the use of their Holy Word abilities. Holy Word spells (Salvation, Sanctify, Chastise, and Serenity) are high-throughput, and can be used for single-target and party-wide healing.

Ranged players at max-casting-range often end up missing out on large portions of a Holy Priest’s healing kit, forcing the Priest to focus them with single-target spells when it may not have been necessary.
Don’t underestimate how powerful Guardian Spirit can be in Mythic+.


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 22, 2021)

Calmmo said:


> View attachment 225856
> 
> This just came in
> 
> ...


So this is shares the timeline with Nocturne etc? Shame it's a Switch exclusive.


----------



## Calmmo (Nov 22, 2021)

I get the feeling this one might be coming on to PC down the line (timed exclusive) It's also running UE4 so..


----------



## seth1911 (Nov 22, 2021)

neopolaris said:


> Playing Crysis on my Core2Duo Win7 Gamer @1080p.  Got distracted back in the day and never played all the way thru.


1, 2, 3 run on a GT 710 with GDDR5 very good at 720p and look much more better than new games.

A little comparison:
BFv 720p all low (20 fps) looks like shit
C3 720p medium (35 fps) looks very good


----------



## neopolaris (Nov 22, 2021)

seth1911 said:


> 1, 2, 3 run on a GT 710 with GDDR5 very good at 720p and look much more better than new games.
> 
> A little comparison:
> BFv 720p all low (20 fps) looks like shit
> C3 720p medium (35 fps) looks very good


I've got Crysis 2 on my main, but it's win10 and it's not friendly with Crysis 1.  I am though tempted to pull the GT1030 I have in my Z220 and see how it runs in my 7 machine.  I don't have a 720p native monitor though.  My Z220 is on my 58" 4K.


----------



## AlejoZ (Nov 24, 2021)

Half Life 2









Outlast 2


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Nov 24, 2021)

Finished Far Cry 6 today





Seriously enjoyed this game.  The story, game play, humor, and soundtrack were a blast.  I need to figure out what to play next, and then eventually go back and play as female Dani and do a couple of things different.


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 24, 2021)

Calmmo said:


> I get the feeling this one might be coming on to PC down the line (timed exclusive) It's also running UE4 so..


Yeah but that probably will be 10 years from now because Nintendo needs something to sell their Switches. On other hand, last time I tried Nocturne I got my ass handed to me on normal difficulty.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 24, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> Finished Far Cry 6 today
> 
> View attachment 226427
> 
> Seriously enjoyed this game.  The story, game play, humor, and soundtrack were a blast.  I need to figure out what to play next, and then eventually go back and play as female Dani and do a couple of things different.



I think it is good to alternate big AAA title long games like that with an indie short game. I recommend, A Short Hike, To The Moon, Finding Paradise, A Bird Story, Slay the Spire, Dead Cells, My Friend Pedro, etc.


----------



## SN2716057 (Nov 24, 2021)

I played Forza 5 using the game pass and it's just 4 with a different setting. It played fantastic though and looked good.
Now back to Arma 3


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 24, 2021)

SN2716057 said:


> I played Forza 5 using the game pass and it's just 4 with a different setting. It played fantastic though and looked good.
> Now back to Arma 3


It's fun until you get flooded with markers in every freaking spot. Sensory overload to the max!


----------



## SN2716057 (Nov 24, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> It's fun until you get flooded with markers in every freaking spot. Sensory overload to the max!


Yeah, FH4 has that too


----------



## Cvrk (Nov 24, 2021)

Forza Horizon 5 is the second game of the year (only bested by Village). Ahead of Forza 4, with certain minuses. 
The most impressive part is the performance. No idea what they did, but at 4k and 39fps average this has no lag, it feels fast and responsive. Any other 39fps game will hurt my eyes. This is butter smooth. 
Incredible visuals. The only downside to that eye-candy is Mexico. Too much desert and the city architecture is lacking. Forza 4 with the Uk architecture really had something impressive to show. 

One more thing to watch out for, cars are not too many. The variety is short. I did not find many of my favorites. Right now counting almost 200+ cars, most of the ones that I loved are included in Forza4, but not in F5. ...who knows, maybe they will be added gradually with new updates. 
I have a lot to say about this, because it really impressed me, if you wanna make up your mind before purchasing you can watch my review here.


----------



## AlejoZ (Nov 25, 2021)

I just copied that dlss file and this game started to look awesome


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 25, 2021)

Played few tracks of Dirt Rally 2.0 with VR yesterday with my friend, that is just awesome to play even with a controller (I was too lazy to install that wheel and pedals ). Now I'll go with few rounds of CSGO..


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 25, 2021)

Bought FFX/X-2 for dirt cheap two weeks ago because stupid gamepass version won't support mods that let you run JP voiceover with EN text. Really enjoying story so far, only that stupid blitzball is PITA but luckily you can just ignore it and move on with the game. Soundtrack is amazing and this track really hits me in the feels:


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 25, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Bought FFX/X-2 for dirt cheap two weeks ago because stupid gamepass version won't support mods that let you run JP voiceover with EN text. Really enjoying story so far, only that stupid blitzball is PITA but luckily you can just ignore it and move on with the game. Soundtrack is amazing and this track really hits me in the feels:



I liked blitzball, but I used cheatcodes lol


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 25, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Bought FFX/X-2 for dirt cheap two weeks ago because stupid gamepass version won't support mods that let you run JP voiceover with EN text. Really enjoying story so far, only that stupid blitzball is PITA but luckily you can just ignore it and move on with the game. Soundtrack is amazing and this track really hits me in the feels:


Play X-2 and go to Via Infinito... You will die. 

I love this one.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 25, 2021)

Calmmo said:


> View attachment 225856
> 
> This just came in
> 
> ...



Holy shit bro. Nice pics but use spoilers tags if you're going to make a whole book of them. This page was flipping over my screen for half a minute, making it impossible to read anything below your post.


----------



## Calmmo (Nov 25, 2021)

Used thumbnails for that exact reason, they take less space than other posts with 3 full sized pics..


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 25, 2021)

Which game I should play, Crysis Remastered or Mirrors Edge Catalyst?


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 25, 2021)

Maenad said:


> Which game I should play, Crysis Remastered or Mirrors Edge Catalyst?



Catalyst


----------



## GerKNG (Nov 25, 2021)

i enjoy my very limited time in Forza Horizon 5 CTD edition...
sometimes i am even able to finish a 2 minute sprint race.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 25, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> sometimes i am even able to finish a 2 minute sprint race.



that's the face she makes too.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 25, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> Catalyst


Alright homie


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 25, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> i enjoy my very limited time in Forza Horizon 5 CTD edition...
> sometimes i am even able to finish a 2 minute sprint race.


No CTD's over here. All I get is random "We can't sync your data" on launch, but it might be linked to some updates that have to be downloaded.


----------



## The red spirit (Nov 25, 2021)

Was playing UT2004 again, first bombing run mission (BR-Serenity) in career mode.


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 25, 2021)

Cracking on with Watch Dogs and now I know that I never finished it last time around, which is great because everything is new to me.
Anyway, the characters, apart from Clara Lille, are not as interesting as those in WD2. Marcus Holloway, for example, is very engaging.
Aiden Pearce comes across as a smoothie, but I find him a tad irritating to be honest and Clara clearly has designs on him. 
The stealth is pretty good, as is the shooting, but WD2 adds so much more to the game and is possibly a little easier with all the toys and air vents.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Nov 26, 2021)

Starting Marvel's Guardians of the Galaxy.


----------



## Ekklesis (Nov 26, 2021)

After waiting and dreaming of a GTA Vice City remaster, of course I was disappointed like most of us that remember playing the original versions.
Still I couldn't wait and started the "new" Vice City with some mods and fixes and I must say I enjoy the experience even if it's not quite as amazing as it was in 2002-2003 at the net cafes, I'm at around 35% progress after 7-8 hours.
If someone is interested to try them, it helps a lot to run all three games in DX12 but still there are drops in FPS and that is the most annoying part at the moment.


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 26, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> Starting Marvel's Guardians of the Galaxy.
> 
> View attachment 226638


DeathTrap Dungeon!!! ... got it.... and most of the rest of the series as well LOL


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 26, 2021)

Playing Crysis Remastered. Damn it's demanding, the first game I've played which 1080 Ti won't run at 60fps


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 26, 2021)

I just started playing Farming Simulator 2022 and it runs surprisingly well on my laptop. Medium graphics, 80% render resolution at 5k and I get almost a steady 60fps. It's also one of the only games I've seen push the 5600m to thermal throttle, something else has always been the bottleneck. Playing for a couple hours drained my battery to 85%... while plugged in.


----------



## seth1911 (Nov 26, 2021)

Im downloading BF4 and BF3  

in a month i will upgrade to 300 Mbit, 80 Mbit is to slow


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 26, 2021)

I'm basically going to be playing FFXIV 24/7 until February most likely. I can't wait for Endwalker... only 4 more days until early access!!!


----------



## seth1911 (Nov 26, 2021)

hmm i should too play it, i didnt play it now for 6 months 

But today its time to play BF with the awfull GT710 


Edit:
BF4 run ok but i dont like the maps, BF3 is better


----------



## SN2716057 (Nov 26, 2021)

Okay, I was too harsh about Forza Horizon 5. It's a good looking & playing game without any bugs so far.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Nov 26, 2021)

Ahhzz said:


> DeathTrap Dungeon!!! ... got it.... and most of the rest of the series as well LOL



I figured someone would understand that screenshot. 

@metalfiber mentioned it too, but the intro sequence is a huge tribute to anyone who was a teenager in the 80s! (guilty)


----------



## seth1911 (Nov 26, 2021)

Hmmm i to bad to play a shooter with mouse and keyboard, after i play around 2 years with gamepad (No Aim Assist  ).

Im going to play on PS4


----------



## mama (Nov 26, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> Starting Marvel's Guardians of the Galaxy.
> 
> View attachment 226638
> View attachment 226639
> ...


Just finished it!   Great ride.  The writing is top shelf.  Looks great in 4K too.


----------



## GamerGuy (Nov 27, 2021)

Resumed playing COD Warzone SP campaign before I start on Vanguard. Also, saw a few game on Steam going for 30% off (BF sale) so I snagged:
Back4Blood
The Outer Worlds
Ultrakill (I love old skool shooters, had a blast with Hellbound)

For the year end holiday period, will prolly play Industria and Chernobylite....and perhaps finish off RE Village and Necromunda.....I'd not realized that I'd gotten so many games!


----------



## xu^ (Nov 27, 2021)

Bought a few in sales/discounted keys etc recently, all on Steam.

01.Age of Empires 4
02.Northgard
03.Empires Apart (free to play)
04.Pro Pinball Ultra
05.Chess Ultra
06.Alex Kidd in Miracle World DX
07.Circuit Superstars
08.Baja - Edge of Control HD
09.Nascar Heat 4
10.Cyberpunk 2077
11.Dusk
12.Prodeus

Should keep me going quite a while i think.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 27, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> i enjoy my very limited time in Forza Horizon 5 CTD edition...
> sometimes i am even able to finish a 2 minute sprint race.



I've had 1 since launch and it was while changing a bunch of settings. Wgs version though not that it should matter.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 27, 2021)

I'm considering starting up Nier Automata as its on Xbox Game Pass.

I was wondering, would the story make more sense if I played Nier Replicant first? Please advise... also side note... wish this game supported high refresh... sigh...


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 27, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I'm considering starting up Nier Automata as its on Xbox Game Pass.
> 
> I was wondering, would the story make more sense if I played Nier Replicant first? Please advise... also side note... wish this game supported high refresh... sigh...



You can play them in either order they are only loosly related. Playing Automata first won't spoil Replicant for you if that's what you're worried about. Both are awesome and definitely worth playing.


----------



## Sithaer (Nov 27, 2021)

Finished Kena Bridge of Spirits last night, what a great experience that game was especially for a first game.


Definitely worth my money and I hope they make more games in the future with at least this kind of quality.
Did not play many new games this year but for me this is the game of the year so far. _'I like such surprise smaller games, Hellblade was also my fav in the year when it was relased'_

Last boss fight was a bit of pain and had to try a few times since it doesn't allow for too many mistakes but it was doable on normal difficulty even for me._ 'multi phase boss and if you die then gotta restart the whole fight'_

Now while I'm in the mood for such games I'm gonna start playing Star Wars Fallen Order, hope I can manage that.



lynx29 said:


> I'm considering starting up Nier Automata as its on Xbox Game Pass.
> 
> I was wondering, would the story make more sense if I played Nier Replicant first? Please advise... also side note... wish this game supported high refresh... sigh...



Thanks for asking that question, I was also wondering since I thought about playing that game one day.


----------



## Bomby569 (Nov 27, 2021)

Just finished Psychonauts 2, what a game. Sure the platforming could be a lit better, but apart from that what a masterpiece. Loved the artwork, sometimes i was just amazed at what i was seeing, this is clearly done with care. The story is good, and all the characters are loveable and have their own personality and the voices are really good.

Like someone said this game has no right being this good. 10/10, best game of the year, no questions about it.


----------



## Frick (Nov 27, 2021)

The Outer Worlds, with expansions. Doing Murder on Eridanos, and it's a lot more game than the base game, in a way. The map is quite big, and pretty cool, and the people you interact with have more to say. It's still pretty focused, but not quite as laser pin point as the base game (most if not all conversations is about your mission, meaning no padding at all). The game is stupid, but not in a bad way.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 27, 2021)

Frick said:


> The Outer Worlds, with expansions. Doing Murder on Eridanos, and it's a lot more game than the base game, in a way. The map is quite big, and pretty cool, and the people you interact with have more to say. It's still pretty focused, but not quite as laser pin point as the base game (most if not all conversations is about your mission, meaning no padding at all). The game is stupid, but not in a bad way.



I tried the Outer Worlds when it was on Xbox Game Pass, I couldn't get into it. Really hoping Nier Automata reignites my love for AAA gaming, cause I have been doing indie gaming 24/7 lately, but ready to try something big again.


----------



## Bomby569 (Nov 27, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I tried the Outer Worlds when it was on Xbox Game Pass, I couldn't get into it. Really hoping Nier Automata reignites my love for AAA gaming, cause I have been doing indie gaming 24/7 lately, but ready to try something big again.



AAA lately, RE Village and Hitman 3 was the only ones that done anything for me. The rest it's just disapointments. But great indie games.


----------



## jallenlabs (Nov 27, 2021)

Just got the Crysis Trilogy Remastered.  Played the originals and look forward to these, especially the first game.  I still play COD MW hard core multiplayer every day too.  In between that, Dawn Of War Ultimate Apocalypse.


----------



## AlejoZ (Nov 28, 2021)

More Outlast 2


----------



## The red spirit (Nov 28, 2021)

UT2004 another bombing run match:





Red team lost 0-10. They wanted head-to-head in DM-Idoma, well:









They got their asses capped:


----------



## Cvrk (Nov 28, 2021)

*Ferrari 812 Superfast*









This could have been CoD Vanguard or similar. Considering how expensive this game is, I keep coming back to it, in absence of anything else that I couldn't have afforded because of this.

It's strange and a bit funny. Looking at what people play around the TPU community, most of you guys don't show off the latest triple AAA. Instead some old stuff. Funny cuz the majority of you have super specs computers more than capable


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 29, 2021)

I have gone old school again with a Super Metroid mod called Ascent;









It can be found at RomHacking.Net;








						Super Metroid: Ascent
					

Ascent is a full hack of Super Metroid. More Super Metroid with the same gameplay, but whole new lev




					www.romhacking.net
				



Or at Metroid Construction;








						Super Metroid: Ascent
					

2019 Exploration hack for SM by Benox50 (Rating: 4.9 orbs)




					metroidconstruction.com
				




Fair warning, this a full make-over of Super Metroid and requires a lot of exploration to advance. You'll need to make some time and brush up on your SM skills for this one. Aside from that it's a lot of fun and without dropping spoilers, the new challenges and altered enemies/boss will test your skills, but still a ton of fun!


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 29, 2021)

Cvrk said:


> *Ferrari 812 Superfast*
> 
> View attachment 226944
> 
> ...



The latest triple A is just so godawful, I'm staying away most of the time. You just know you're going to lose money and hours you never get back, but damn well wished you did. It happens every time. Its like starting on that 'great book' that you just can't get into. That one time you do muster the courage to go the end no matter what, you'll eventually find yourself at the last page saying 'I god damn knew it'.

It sounds like old fart, but honestly, mechanically the best games and concepts have already been made. And the simplification you see in later, similar games doesn't always help to increase the fun factor. Lots of challenges with 'the mundane' things in games are just simply overwritten with flashy buttons telling you exactly what to click when, or automated for your entirely. So games go stale faster even if they do roughly the same thing, but 'better'. Better isn't really always a benefit. Some things need to take effort.

Its the same with the difficulty level in games. Nine out of ten times, newer games don't offer anything new on higher difficulty. They just increase the numbers, same trick but now it just feels less fair. Only ever so rarely will you find actually new AI or the AI expanding on what it can do. And those are precisely the aspects that indie devs dó see and focus effort on. Replay value. They're not thinking about their next yearly installment.


----------



## Bomby569 (Nov 29, 2021)

Cvrk said:


> It's strange and a bit funny. Looking at what people play around the TPU community, most of you guys don't show off the latest triple AAA. Instead some old stuff. Funny cuz the majority of you have super specs computers more than capable



we are all waiting a year or two on the latest AAA games untill the actually fix them


----------



## Sithaer (Nov 29, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> The latest triple A is just so godawful, I'm staying away most of the time. You just know you're going to lose money and hours you never get back, but damn well wished you did. It happens every time. Its like starting on that 'great book' that you just can't get into. That one time you do muster the courage to go the end no matter what, you'll eventually find yourself at the last page saying 'I god damn knew it'.
> 
> It sounds like old fart, but honestly, mechanically the best games and concepts have already been made. And the simplification you see in later, similar games doesn't always help to increase the fun factor. Lots of challenges with 'the mundane' things in games are just simply overwritten with flashy buttons telling you exactly what to click when, or automated for your entirely. So games go stale faster even if they do roughly the same thing, but 'better'. Better isn't really always a benefit. Some things need to take effort.
> 
> Its the same with the difficulty level in games. Nine out of ten times, newer games don't offer anything new on higher difficulty. They just increase the numbers, same trick but now it just feels less fair. Only ever so rarely will you find actually new AI or the AI expanding on what it can do. And those are precisely the aspects that indie devs dó see and focus effort on. Replay value. They're not thinking about their next yearly installment.



Yea tbh just because a game is rated as AAA doesn't mean anything nowadays, this year I barely played any new relase and even those weren't AAA really. _'Like the only true AAA I played this year was HZD and thats not exactly a new game'_
I do have a few AAA game on my backlog but they are years old that I'm yet to play cause I always end up playing other type/lower tier games instead.
Most of my backlog games are like 3-10 years old and that does not bother me at all, can easily have fun with those.

Funnily enough my personal game of the years are almost never AAA games either. _'stuff like Hellblade/Plague Tale/Kena'_

That being said there is 1 thing that sometimes make me wonder and ask a similar question as Cvrk.
For example when ppl own a fairly high end system and all they do is play games that you can play on a Vega integrated like LoL/Rocket League and stuff like that and no they aint into benchmarking/work related things either or anything thats demanding on the system.
I have a friend like that and I just can't help it but feel bad for such a wasted hardware potential but ofc its not my money/decision I just simply wonder.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 29, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> That being said there is 1 thing that sometimes make me wonder and ask a similar question as Cvrk.
> For example when ppl own a fairly high end system


Materialism. Its 100% emotion and 0% sense.

I fall for it too... but then I try to reconsider. Get rational about my buying plans and read the numbers for what they really are. Is 30% more FPS going to make your gaming? It hardly ever does. Are 4x the number of pixels in your face going to make for better games? It never really does.

But a large number of gamers on PC are also just PC / tech enthusiasts, and yes, there is fun in seeing higher numbers... until you figure out its like the aforementioned higher difficulty in gaming. Its just a higher number. Still, the other urges are there, under the surface. Money burning in your pocket, hard earned and seeking a purpose in your mind, even if that, again, is 100% emotion and 0% sense. Consumerism at its finest...


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 29, 2021)

Bomby569 said:


> we are all waiting a year or two on the latest AAA games untill the actually fix them


AAA games are no longer definition of "quality" game. If anything you can get better quality of final product from indie studio or first party (AAAA) game produced by MS or Sony.


----------



## Sithaer (Nov 29, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> Materialism. Its 100% emotion and 0% sense.
> 
> I fall for it too... but then I try to reconsider. Get rational about my buying plans and read the numbers for what they really are. Is 30% more FPS going to make your gaming? It hardly ever does. Are 4x the number of pixels in your face going to make for better games? It never really does.
> 
> But a large number of gamers on PC are also just PC / tech enthusiasts, and yes, there is fun in seeing higher numbers... until you figure out its like the aforementioned higher difficulty in gaming. Its just a higher number. Still, the other urges are there, under the surface. Money burning in your pocket, hard earned and seeking a purpose in your mind, even if that, again, is 100% emotion and 0% sense. Consumerism at its finest...



Yea that sounds about right and also what I'm trying to do when deciding on a upgrade.
As long as my current given hardware is capable of playing the games I'm interested in and with settings/performance enough for my standards then there is no real point in upgrading/wasting money but yes sometimes its hard to resist.

I did that mistake in the past, bought a new GPU only to go back and play the very same game I was playing just fine with my previous card. __ _'and the card I bought even died on me after 1 year with no warranty left on it so well done young me'_

This is pretty much why I'm not into the high end market other than financial reasons, it is simply wasted on me cause my casual gaming does not require that kind of hardware.
Currently I feel very comfortable with my 1070 and if it doesn't die on me I plan on using it for a good while since it seems to be enough for the games I play or plan to play. _'Lost Ark might needs a new CPU tho with better IPC but thats not too expensive at least'_

Anyway a little on topic too.
I did start playing Jedi Fallen Order and at first I picked Jedi Master difficulty but yeah after the first planet I droped it down to Knight, Master was a bit too punishing for my taste with the timings and incoming damage. _'got my ass handed to me so to say'_


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 29, 2021)

Cvrk said:


> *Ferrari 812 Superfast*
> 
> View attachment 226944
> 
> ...


The first pic looks like Forza Horizon 3, but it's probably FH5, no?


----------



## Deleted member 215115 (Nov 29, 2021)

Games are so bad nowadays that I might have to play Cyberpunk for the 7th time. I'm really trying to enjoy fallen order but the game has some mechanics that I hate with a passion. What else...FH5 is boring at best just like 3 and 4 before it. Far Cry 6 doesn't spark any interest whatsoever. Stopped playing Village mid-way through when I got stuck at something and couldn't be bothered to play again. GTA trilogy is a joke. 30 fps in Star Citizen. Saw the huge discount for Doom Eternal and could have bought it for just 15 EUR but I still need to finish 2016 if I ever feel like playing that again.

Good thing I bought a 3090 to "play all the games"...

Dying Light 2 can't come soon enough.


----------



## Bomby569 (Nov 29, 2021)

I think we buy the hardware the same way people pre ordered BF2042, hoping next games coming out are actually worth playing. It's not unreasonable. 
But if they aren't worth it there is no need to force me to play it just because i spent money on the newest hardware. Fun should come first. There's lots of talk about this, AAA seems to be having a general problem with quality, it's a general opinion everywhere.


----------



## Cvrk (Nov 29, 2021)

@Splinterdog  Does it? Yes, Forza 5. The most expensive games I have ever purchased in 20 years of gaming. 

Destiny 2 Legendary Edition with all the dlc's right now is on sale. I read it has about 20 hours of co-op campaign with cutscenes etc. Is it worth it?


----------



## Timelessest (Nov 29, 2021)

rares495 said:


> Games are so bad nowadays that I might have to play Cyberpunk for the 7th time. I'm really trying to enjoy fallen order but the game has some mechanics that I hate with a passion. What else...FH5 is boring at best just like 3 and 4 before it. Far Cry 6 doesn't spark any interest whatsoever. Stopped playing Village mid-way through when I got stuck at something and couldn't be bothered to play again. GTA trilogy is a joke. 30 fps in Star Citizen. Saw the huge discount for Doom Eternal and could have bought it for just 15 EUR but I still need to finish 2016 if I ever feel like playing that again.
> 
> Good thing I bought a 3090 to "play all the games"...
> 
> Dying Light 2 can't come soon enough.


I feel you. The market has so many disappointing fps/rpg games filled with shitty dlcs/season pass that I went back to anno 1800 and total war three kingdoms. 
You could try metro exodus awesome game play, graphics and story.
Everything a true master race gamer deservers


----------



## Deleted member 215115 (Nov 29, 2021)

Timelessest said:


> I feel you. The market has so many disappointing fps/rpg games filled with shitty dlcs/season pass that I went back to anno 1800 and total war three kingdoms.
> You could try metro exodus awesome game play, graphics and story.
> Everything a true master race gamer deservers


Thanks. Already played Metro Exodus a few times with a bad taste in my mouth because of their exclusivity deal. It's an ok game that I'll never own.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 30, 2021)

rares495 said:


> Games are so bad nowadays that I might have to play Cyberpunk for the 7th time. I'm really trying to enjoy fallen order but the game has some mechanics that I hate with a passion. What else...FH5 is boring at best just like 3 and 4 before it. Far Cry 6 doesn't spark any interest whatsoever. Stopped playing Village mid-way through when I got stuck at something and couldn't be bothered to play again. GTA trilogy is a joke. 30 fps in Star Citizen. Saw the huge discount for Doom Eternal and could have bought it for just 15 EUR but I still need to finish 2016 if I ever feel like playing that again.
> 
> Good thing I bought a 3090 to "play all the games"...
> 
> Dying Light 2 can't come soon enough.


Maybe I can inspire you  Shame to see 3090 go to waste like that 

Reinstall something ancient and mod it! How about a bit of STALKER? There are some pretty neat, pretty much bug free total conversions for it.
Black Mesa?
Valheim?

I'd totally advise you to explore new/different games than 1st/3rd person action. If you like building... Space Engineers can make hardware go sweaty, especially cpu, its minecraft in space with a half decent physics engine.  There are lots of cool blends to be found. 4X, strategy and isometric stuff is also extremely well populated. Total War Warhammer is an absolute joy and the amount of content is mental - they're also throwing those (1 & 2) on sale because the last installment is coming Q1 2022. Riftbreaker is another recent I can recommend. Top-down action / base defense and building.


----------



## AusWolf (Nov 30, 2021)

Just finished Mass Effect Legendary Edition, now onto ME 2. The problem is, when I play it, I want to finish at least the mission that I've started and leave the game with Shepard back on the ship. I don't really have time for this on weekdays, so naturally, I don't work overtime - I need the weekend to play  (and to be with the missus of course).

With that said, I still want to play something after a long night at work. Does anybody have any suggestions?
What I'm looking for is any indie game, sim, empire builder, or anything with a calm atmosphere that I could play for 30-60 minutes a day and stop at any time without worrying that I fall asleep before I could finish the thing that I've started. Something that doesn't take my focus away from ME, but gives me a bit of fun before bedtime.



Timelessest said:


> You could try metro exodus awesome game play, graphics and story.
> Everything a true master race gamer deservers


Couldn't agree more. Although, it left a bitter aftertaste in my mouth, but only because it ended too soon.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 30, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> Just finished Mass Effect Legendary Edition, now onto ME 2. The problem is, when I play it, I want to finish at least the mission that I've started and leave the game with Shepard back on the ship. I don't really have time for this on weekdays, so naturally, I don't work overtime - I need the weekend to play  (and to be with the missus of course).
> 
> With that said, I still want to play something after a long night at work. Does anybody have any suggestions?
> What I'm looking for is any indie game, sim, empire builder, or anything with a calm atmosphere that I could play for 30-60 minutes a day and stop at any time without worrying that I fall asleep before I could finish the thing that I've started. Something that doesn't take my focus away from ME, but gives me a bit of fun before bedtime.
> ...











						Surviving Mars - Paradox Interactive
					

Paradox Interactive is a world leading PC games publisher known for games such as Cities: Skylines, Europa Universalis and Crusader Kings.




					www.survivingmars.com
				




Good luck sticking within your 60 minute window 

Riftbreaker also applies... perhaps even better, because you can do Survival with a set time limit. But that's not quite as relaxing


----------



## AusWolf (Nov 30, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> Surviving Mars - Paradox Interactive
> 
> 
> Paradox Interactive is a world leading PC games publisher known for games such as Cities: Skylines, Europa Universalis and Crusader Kings.
> ...


It looks cool. And it's on discount on Steam! It might be just what I need. 

Btw, I don't necessarily need something that I can finish in 60 minutes - just something that I can save and put down at any time without the urge to finish the mission that I've started. 

Cities: Skylines would also be great if my city hadn't grown so big that even I can't figure it out anymore.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 30, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> It looks cool. And it's on discount on Steam! It might be just what I need.
> 
> Btw, I don't necessarily need something that I can finish in 60 minutes - just something that I can save and put down at any time without the urge to finish the mission that I've started.


Get it on some discount... it was already free on EGS some time ago. The base game that is. I really like it, even if I've seen all it has to offer, the whole building and planning stuff is great. You can also adjust your own difficulty by playing around with game conditions and the faction abilities you can choose. There's a lot of 'cheating' possible without breaking the experience. The game doesn't want you to play the hard way, but you can. And yes, save anytime, continue anywhere.

Expansions: DONT buy below/beyond, it will kill your experience. But the others are good, terraforming adds a nice immersive touch.


----------



## SN2716057 (Nov 30, 2021)

I finally have enough room to get shot by the Combine in Half-Life Alyx, and Sosigs in H3VR.

Still have to play Days Gone, and Guardians of the Galaxy (thx to steam sale).


----------



## Timelessest (Nov 30, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> Just finished Mass Effect Legendary Edition, now onto ME 2. The problem is, when I play it, I want to finish at least the mission that I've started and leave the game with Shepard back on the ship. I don't really have time for this on weekdays, so naturally, I don't work overtime - I need the weekend to play  (and to be with the missus of course).
> 
> With that said, I still want to play something after a long night at work. Does anybody have any suggestions?
> What I'm looking for is any indie game, sim, empire builder, or anything with a calm atmosphere that I could play for 30-60 minutes a day and stop at any time without worrying that I fall asleep before I could finish the thing that I've started. Something that doesn't take my focus away from ME, but gives me a bit of fun before bedtime.
> ...


Have you played anno 1800, one game can last hundred of hours, but you can play PVE, PVP.


----------



## Frick (Nov 30, 2021)

Deleted member 215115 said:


> Games are so bad nowadays



Time to expand your mind, son.



SN2716057 said:


> I finally have enough room to get shot by the Combine in Half-Life Alyx



Yeah, same here. Short bursts though as I get a bit nauseous. Also the headset doesn't fit properly (bargain bin used Acer Mixed Reality Headset), so there's that.


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 30, 2021)

Talking of Days Gone, I finally managed to escape a major horde, the one in the mine, similar to this one. This is a very polished game, but those hordes are damn challenging.


The bike is nicely tuned up now :


----------



## AusWolf (Nov 30, 2021)

Timelessest said:


> Have you played anno 1800, one game can last hundred of hours, but you can play PVE, PVP.


Not yet. Anno games have always been on my "should try it one day" list, though.


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 1, 2021)

Fired up GTA V for the first time in months and got Trev to locate nuclear waste on the seabed, but he ran aground  I'm still waiting for the tide!
This could take a while because there are 30 barrels. Game still looks great at max settings and no wonder I've put in over 170 hours in story mode and finished the campaign. Shame there are no campaign DLCs.


----------



## Frick (Dec 1, 2021)

Freelancer with the HD mod. Looks pretty good. Last time I played it (a bunch of years ago) many backgrounds looked really bad, but now everything's ok.





There is one thing that is really bugging me though.






Compare this to the original planet:






Instead of an almost earthlike ecunemopolis-lite it's a jungle planet. What other changes have they made (apart from some of the UI graphics)?


----------



## The red spirit (Dec 1, 2021)

Was playing Victoria 2 with Wurttemberg and saw this:




Seriously, what the actual f... Why do I always get antivaxxers, illness deniers and now antivitaminers? And yet the most possible invention was colonialism, so shooting is fine (despite being in place, with no border or sea border with similar size country), but caring about yourself must be heresy to them. BTW their literacy level was almost 90%, so they are not some savage idiots, that have no idea how civilization looks like.


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 1, 2021)

Frick said:


> Freelancer with the HD mod. Looks pretty good. Last time I played it (a bunch of years ago) many backgrounds looked really bad, but now everything's ok.
> 
> View attachment 227232
> 
> ...


I do love me some Freelancer....I need to grab that mod...


----------



## Sithaer (Dec 1, 2021)

Frick said:


> Freelancer with the HD mod. Looks pretty good. Last time I played it (a bunch of years ago) many backgrounds looked really bad, but now everything's ok.
> 
> View attachment 227232
> 
> ...



This is like my fav game in this genre/type, finished it 2 times back in the days and I was actually wondering recently if maybe it has some gfx mods or something.
If I could ask a game to be remade like the Resident games then this would be it, man I would play the heck out of it again.


----------



## AusWolf (Dec 2, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> This is like my fav game in this genre/type, finished it 2 times back in the days and I was actually wondering recently if maybe it has some gfx mods or something.
> If I could ask a game to be remade like the Resident games then this would be it, man I would play the heck out of it again.


Agreed! The only reason I never finished the game is because my save file got corrupted half way through for some reason, and I couldn't be asked to start again. One day I will.


----------



## cvaldes (Dec 2, 2021)

Toothless said:


> No games for me.. Just trying to get Ubuntu to run off of a Windows host.. Ugh...


Ah, Linux Roulette. Not sure if I'd call it a "game."

Too bad there are no extra awards for bashing your head against a brick wall for days and days.

How's Ubuntu running in 2021?

(Disclaimer: I ran Red Hat Linux in the late Nineties.)


----------



## Toothless (Dec 2, 2021)

cvaldes said:


> Ah, Linux Roulette. Not sure if I'd call it a "game."
> 
> Too bad there are no extra awards for bashing your head against a brick wall for days and days.
> 
> ...


Mate that was seven years ago.


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 2, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Mate that was seven years ago.


----------



## Frick (Dec 2, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> This is like my fav game in this genre/type, finished it 2 times back in the days and I was actually wondering recently if maybe it has some gfx mods or something.
> If I could ask a game to be remade like the Resident games then this would be it, man I would play the heck out of it again.



Remastered and expanded, story wise. There are so many cool places to visit, but juat following the main story doesn't bring you there. Which in a way is kinda pure: the only reason you have to go there is because you want to and for the thrill of exploration. But there's nothing to do there. Maybe add salvageble logs to the derelict ships, some better side quest system as a complement to the jobs you can take... Dunno. Something.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 2, 2021)

Continuing Alice: Madness Retutns on my 2nd rig.

Damn, Alice is easily in my top 5 hottest women of games -shit. Damn!


----------



## BiggieShady (Dec 4, 2021)

Using all the discounts to prepare my single player winter holiday stash, got BioMutant, CyberPunk 2077 and Guardians of the Galaxy so far. It's becoming obvious I'm never going to catch up with my backlog of unfinished games unless gaming industry dies and I live forever.


----------



## robot zombie (Dec 4, 2021)

For as big of a Metro fan as I've been, I never got to Sam's Story. I was gonna until I learned of the upcoming Stalker release this coming spring. I had to go back and play those first.

It's a great time, if you're a fan. It has some bugs and it starts off slow. The boss fights are lame. Sorry. Once you know the trick it's like beating that first boss of the Zelda game on your 5th playthrough. You know the whole dance routine, so you basically can't lose. I got it on the first fight, and they never got harder. It's not quite a full level and is more linear than ME was overall. Satisfying amount of exploration but it's obvious there's only one main focal point. The actual missions you find yourself on are typical for the game at this point. For someone into the mechanics of this game, they're really enjoyable. I felt right at home. I did enjoy the story and the little world they built. I want more stuff like this. These tight little journeys. Several hour romps with some meat to em.

One thing I will say... and I've been thinking this over for a bit. At some point in ME, Anna points out everyone being on this journey together only to further allude, with this almost spiritual certainty, that everyone will eventually go their own way to their own destinations. If I am media literate at all, this suggests to me that these are stories the creators of this series will try to tell us at some point. It made me think, a game that is say... 5-8 "Sam's Story" style adventures with the different characters would be cool. Most games seem to go for one big story with a couple of side ones. What if the big story was just the premise for an anthology of several smaller ones that would actually be the focal point? Spend personal time with a character, or different characters in different places and try to join it within the otherwise isolated story experiences. Have it still be a 40-60 hour open-world game, but just break it into levels. A little bit like how some shooter campaigns used to be done, but with bigger, less linear levels, and a bit fewer of them. Each one maybe the size of say... a couple classic Halo flood levels or something. Something where you could spend a whole evening on each chunk.

Basically what I'm describing is a play on the open-world concept. Your typical open world has regions that you 'unlock' as you play, right? That's the de-facto way to scale the game with character progression. As you grow, you get to go to the tougher places without getting your shit run up on. And you usually go there by literally going there in the open world. What I'm saying is to forget about the 'going there' part and make each smaller region that would normally be on a shared map, a level all on its own. Focus on packing those tight as fully discreet elements, like fully games with the game. Give me a more focused look at the different parts of this world you are trying to convince me of by giving me a clearer more definitive experience in each part of it. Cut the fat that appears for the sake of having that typical open world and channel a steady stream of substance to the gameplay experience. Might even leave room for detail otherwise taken up by other game elements.

Hell, wanna talk player choice? Choices in one chunk might totally alter another chunk. Maybe determining whether you go back to a chunk later to see it changed by what you did both when you were in it and after, or end up passing it completely for something else. With this basic containment comes a lot more creative control over the experiences. It simplifies things on a technical... or really just mechanical level. I'm thinking of the overworlds of games like Super Mario World or Star Fox 64, but more modern and involved. You can change a lot more and have it be more manageable this way, have that complex plot that wiggles with the player. The player gets freedom/choice, but not enough to hang their own suspension of disbelief and sense of pacing with - it can be a truly interactive world unfolding across something more akin to loose chapters.

I'm just thinking about different angles to the 'everything drawer' problem. Open world games can be like that... just that one box that every kind of thing goes into at once. It needs better compartments, but also can't be too closed-off. Most of them, I would say are more open than they need to be, to the point where they can't even make use of the space meaningfully. At that point, why do it? Because everybody does?

Cowboy Bebop, sorta. Each chunk could be a smaller, tighter experience while technically giving more range with regards to what the whole experience of the game can be. It can be different things at different times and you can still tie each 'block' together thematically. Much easier to write, too. Easier to go all-in on something smaller in scope, right? Glueing smaller cores together seemed to work out okay in microprocessor technology, yanno? 

I think this would actually work better than what a lot of open world games now try to do to accommodate for the stories they wanna tell in those games... y'know all of the stuff that frequently leaves people these days wondering where the genre is even going, or why these games are becoming less engaging. It goes back to conversations a few of us have had here many times before. It's the age old problem of how to get a coherent story with definitive characters in a big open world with a ton of different gameplay elements and heavy emphasis on player freedom/choice. How it is not yet obvious to people how incompatible these things tend to be kind of surprises me sometimes.

I dunno. Just a thought that always hits me when I play DLC's like this one.


----------



## FremenDar666 (Dec 4, 2021)

Owned a Nintendo Switch for maybe a month or more now, Animal Corssing version (without game). The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild, Mario Kart 8 Deluxe, Monster Hunter Generations Ultimate, and The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening are what I own for it. (Purchase order.) Have mainly been playing BotW and also have the Expansion for it. Nice playing a console after 11 years of not having one and emulation doesn't quite count to me regarding that. Still wanting to get the OLED version and damn, console games are quite expensive. Considering on getting The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword HD next, possibly.

STEAM: Finally purchased NieR: Automata - Game of the YoRHa Edition and using graphical mods for it. Quite fun and happy I now officially own this. Subnautica, Seven - Enhanced Edition, and Little Nightmares 1: Complete are the other games I most recently purchased.
GOG: CONTROL (was less than $1 USD) and a couple free games.
Rockstar: Grand Theft Auto V + Online.

Glad I have the 8TB WD Caviar Black for PC games. The 2TB I have for emulation is still going great even after having it around 8.52 years. One of the 4TB for PC games from the 'high seas' is still fine, except my wishlist keeps getting bigger and bigger.


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 5, 2021)

robot zombie said:


> For as big of a Metro fan as I've been, I never got to Sam's Story. I was gonna until I learned of the upcoming Stalker release this coming spring. I had to go back and play those first.
> 
> It's a great time, if you're a fan. It has some bugs and it starts off slow. The boss fights are lame. Sorry. Once you know the trick it's like beating that first boss of the Zelda game on your 5th playthrough. You know the whole dance routine, so you basically can't lose. I got it on the first fight, and they never got harder. It's not quite a full level and is more linear than ME was overall. Satisfying amount of exploration but it's obvious there's only one main focal point. The actual missions you find yourself on are typical for the game at this point. For someone into the mechanics of this game, they're really enjoyable. I felt right at home. I did enjoy the story and the little world they built. I want more stuff like this. These tight little journeys. Several hour romps with some meat to em.
> ....
> ...


Ok, the only thing the Metro games did for me was make me go back and play STALKER again lol.

and WTF???  how did I not know there's a Cowboy Bebop game??!!! holy crap!!!!


----------



## AlejoZ (Dec 5, 2021)

Forza Horizon 4


----------



## robot zombie (Dec 5, 2021)

Ahhzz said:


> Ok, the only thing the Metro games did for me was make me go back and play STALKER again lol.
> 
> and WTF???  how did I not know there's a Cowboy Bebop game??!!! holy crap!!!!


Hahaha, I wish there was a Cowboy Bebop game, though given that film we got recently, maybe not right now lol.

I was more just envisioning a game experience that plays out as the story there does. Each level is a big chunk of the world, but the chunks are a bit more compartmentalized. The structure is normally one where you have sort of the 'hub' overworld - that's your world map. That's then divided up into regions or biomes which essentially constitute 'pocket' overworlds that in themselves are big enough to be broken into several levels. I say we try omitting that hub, put the entire open-world parts within the then split-up pocket overworlds. So it could be a bit like watching Cowboy Bebop, where each episode is a full, complete experience in itself and the real story linking them together is more nascent. Not secondary, but definitely more background. You get so caught up in these little events happening that you don't notice arcs even building. It's 'open,' but not. I want similar things in games. You're moving through a progression of levels, but the levels themselves are bigger and more open than normal levels, and choices made in them affect other levels, as well as the progression of the overarching story.

But yeah... every time I play a Metro game now, I just see that new Stalker trailer in my head.


----------



## looniam (Dec 5, 2021)

no idea why this isn't 1080p . .hello 360p!  i just suck at recording gameplay . .


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Dec 5, 2021)

looniam said:


> no idea why this isn't 1080p . .hello 360p!  i just suck at recording gameplay . .



360p or not, it's got the sweet beats.


----------



## jormungand (Dec 5, 2021)

robot zombie said:


> Hahaha, I wish there was a Cowboy Bebop game, though given that film we got recently, maybe not right now lol.
> 
> I was more just envisioning a game experience that plays out as the story there does. Each level is a big chunk of the world, but the chunks are a bit more compartmentalized. The structure is normally one where you have sort of the 'hub' overworld - that's your world map. That's then divided up into regions or biomes which essentially constitute 'pocket' overworlds that in themselves are big enough to be broken into several levels. I say we try omitting that hub, put the entire open-world parts within the then split-up pocket overworlds. So it could be a bit like watching Cowboy Bebop, where each episode is a full, complete experience in itself and the real story linking them together is more nascent. Not secondary, but definitely more background. You get so caught up in these little events happening that you don't notice arcs even building. It's 'open,' but not. I want similar things in games. You're moving through a progression of levels, but the levels themselves are bigger and more open than normal levels, and choices made in them affect other levels, as well as the progression of the overarching story.
> 
> But yeah... every time I play a Metro game now, I just see that new Stalker trailer in my head.


well i never had the chance to play it and i played a lot of PS2 games.
maybe was just launched in japan
...ah its not a film its a series the one they released on netflix, i watched it all, they got some right but ...but.... at the end they drop the ball. Being a Cowboy bebop fan is hard cuz
the hook they used for second season was HUGE!! they only had to mention the butterfly man ...and i was dropping tears of happiness. I know is bad but even though bringing that badass for 2nd season
makes me happy.

" No one can draw a clear line between sane and insane. You move that line as you see fit for yourself.
No one else can. You'll understand soon... that the one that's insane is this world." 
                              -VINCENT VOLAJU-
 His quotes have been my favorites from all the anime I've watched.


----------



## robot zombie (Dec 5, 2021)

jormungand said:


> well i never had the chance to play it and i played a lot of PS2 games.
> maybe was just launched in japan
> ...ah its not a film its a series the one they released on netflix, i watched it all, they got some right but ...but.... at the end they drop the ball. Being a Cowboy bebop fan is hard cuz
> the hook they used for second season was HUGE!! they only had to mention the butterfly man ...and i was dropping tears of happiness. I know is bad but even though bringing that badass for 2nd season
> ...


Ahhh, yeah... I still haven't been grabbed by a live action, not even if it's Cowboy Bebop. Maybe especially because of that lol. I've seen it too many times and care a little too much for it for me to not tear even the best possible adaptation down, heh. Generally speaking, there are big parts of styling in anime that get lost in live action for me. It can be compelling on its own, but it just never really feels fully 'authentic' to me. The mediums are different enough to make it 'something else' in my mind, but because they're both still predominantly visual, I can't fully separate things. I just get hung-up and confused. It just never has the same feel, so if I know the anime, it's all mental uncanny valley for me. So I didn't realize they did a whole show. I just know it's been... mixed.

Now that I think about it, cartoonizing something that's originally live-action doesn't affect me that way. I think I get it. If you take something with a lot of details that our brains latch onto - let's say a human face, and abstract it down to that of a cartoon representation, we can sort of reconstruct the entirety of the face in our minds, based on memory of faces stored up. There's free space for interpreting, where there just isn't much information. However, if you take a face that's only ever been seen as an abstract representation of a human face (a cartoon drawing) and produce a real, detailed version, it may not stick even if many of the details seem right because your mind has already extrapolated the original cartoon face to look different than it actually ended up looking. No room for interpreting, already packed with information. I literally can't pretend anymore. My brain always expects the face to look one way when it looks another, probably because everybody reads the cartoon face a little differently. Anime worlds are like alternate realities to me. People in those realities don't look like real-life humans from the year 2021. It's such a weird tic, but I can't shake the feeling.

That's really what it is. I look at the live action faces and go "...I KNOW that's not [character name]"

And OF COURSE there is a PS2 game. Did every anime existing in that period get made into a PS2 game, or was it just all the ones I remember?


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 5, 2021)

@BiggieShady Biomutant is so underrated. So many bad reviews, Gameranx included.  I liked Biomutant. 
@AlejoZ i know Forza 4 is on major discount, but you need to be on top of Forza 5. Imagine Forza 4 as Vin Diesel (quality of acting) and Forza 5 is benedict cumberbatch


----------



## Sithaer (Dec 5, 2021)

Cvrk said:


> @BiggieShady Biomutant is so underrated. So many bad reviews, Gameranx included.  I liked Biomutant.


Reviews are generally overrated imo, I almost never read/view game reviews cause most of the time I don't agree with them and I can have fun with games said to be _'bad' _and also dislike games that had high ratings so wuteva I just check gameplay for myself and decide if I'm interested or not.

If I'm interested then I check performance videos with my GPU to see if the performance is completely busted or not, if its not then I will add the game to my list and hopefully play it one day if I can.
For what its worth Biomutant looks like a fun game to me and also want to play it sometime.



Maenad said:


> Continuing Alice: Madness Retutns on my 2nd rig.
> 
> Damn, Alice is easily in my top 5 hottest women of games -shit. Damn!



You are into the crazy/weird ones huh.


----------



## LittleKonae (Dec 5, 2021)

I been playing Genshin Impact with zero idea what i am doing.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 5, 2021)

Cvrk said:


> @BiggieShady Biomutant is so underrated. So many bad reviews, Gameranx included.  I liked Biomutant.
> @AlejoZ i know Forza 4 is on major discount, but you need to be on top of Forza 5. Imagine Forza 4 as Vin Diesel (quality of acting) and Forza 5 is benedict cumberbatch


How's Biomutant in terms of build/depth? Is it just your casual action game with 5-7 skills and some pseudo customization or is it more than that?

I did like how it flowed, but it looked immensely shallow at the same time.


----------



## The red spirit (Dec 5, 2021)

LittleKonae said:


> I been playing Genshin Impact with zero idea what i am doing.


It's a philanemo mushroom roasting sim, that's pretty obvious /s


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 5, 2021)

Tried a few hours of Battlefield: Hardline on Game Pass. It's cops and robbers really and quite well put together, although it had some shite reviews when it was released. Perhaps they should have just called it Hardline so it could rise or fall on its own merits, rather than the Battlefield series which has nothing whatsoever to do with the game.
I need to spend a bit more time with it, really.


----------



## Totally (Dec 5, 2021)

Cvrk said:


> @BiggieShady Biomutant is so underrated. So many bad reviews, Gameranx included.



If it is one thing underrated it is not. After beating it the only thing I got from it was that the game shipped unfinished. The rough game was finished 100% and out the door it went, which is a shame as it felt like there was a lot potential but at the end of the day it was just became another batman arkham clone.


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 5, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Tried a few hours of Battlefield: Hardline on Game Pass. It's cops and robbers really and quite well put together, although it had some shite reviews when it was released. Perhaps they should have just called it Hardline so it could rise or fall on its own merits, rather than the Battlefield series which has nothing whatsoever to do with the game.
> I need to spend a bit more time with it, really.
> View attachment 227742


Too many loooong cutscenes and gameplay that ruins the immersion. Not sure if I'll stick with Hardline.
NFS - The Run on the other other hand, is mad as hell and I love it. I thought Hot Pursuit was frantic, but this is bananas


----------



## robot zombie (Dec 5, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Too many loooong cutscenes and gameplay that ruins the immersion. Not sure if I'll stick with Hardline.
> NFS - The Run on the other other hand, is mad as hell and I love it. I thought Hot Pursuit was frantic, but this is bananas


Dude... okay. I might play another NFS game.

One of the best things ever about NFS is how FAST everything feels. So many racing games just do not feel very fast, even when you're going over 200kph. Not Need for Speed... it's in the name


----------



## SN2716057 (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## AusWolf (Dec 6, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Too many loooong cutscenes and gameplay that ruins the immersion. Not sure if I'll stick with Hardline.
> NFS - The Run on the other other hand, is mad as hell and I love it. I thought Hot Pursuit was frantic, but this is bananas


As for the new Hot Pursuit (not NFS 3: Hot Pursuit from the late '90s) - I didn't like it. Criterion tried to make it feel like a mixture of NFS and Burnout, but even though I love both series, it didn't work for me.

The Run was fun, just veeery short. The story of an all-USA cross-country race is awesome, but the way they shortened it down to only a few races and special events is a bit disappointing. You can speed_run_ through it in just 2 hours (The Run... The Speed_run_... ba-dum-tss). The other relatively new iteration that I liked was just "Need for Speed" from 2015 or 16. To me, it felt a bit like Underground 2 with a modern skin.


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 6, 2021)

Reached the ruins of Zanarkand in FFX. Looks like 2 more chapters and I'm done.


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 6, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> How's Biomutant in terms of build/depth? Is it just your casual action game with 5-7 skills and some pseudo customization or is it more than that?
> 
> I did like how it flowed, but it looked immensely shallow at the same time.


I don't know. I like shallow. 
I get cartoon-like pop-ups when you kick ass. I get some small puzzles.  There crafting, skill upgrades. The world looks good for my eyes. No farming / grinding. It tihnk it will keep you going and interested for about 10 hours. For the price, 10 hours if all you need.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 6, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Reached the ruins of Zanarkand in FFX. Looks like 2 more chapters and I'm done.



Nah you ain't done at all 
Story, sure... but there's a wealth of extra stuff.


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 6, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> Nah you ain't done at all
> Story, sure... but there's a wealth of extra stuff.


Yeah that explains why "100%" completion is at over 120 hours or so. Not sure if I'll bother with it.

Offtopic:
PS5 bundles are showing up on daily basis but each time I'm tempted to order one I stop and think "Wait, what PS5 exclusive games are out there?" and then I remember that there are like 3-4 exclusive titles and nothing else. Everything else is coming in Feb-Mar 2022 or later. No rush to buy something that will simply collect dust.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 6, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Yeah that explains why "100%" completion is at over 120 hours or so. Not sure if I'll bother with it.
> 
> Offtopic:
> PS5 bundles are showing up on daily basis but each time I'm tempted to order one I stop and think "Wait, what PS5 exclusive games are out there?" and then I remember that there are like 3-4 exclusive titles and nothing else. Everything else is coming in Feb-Mar 2022 or later. No rush to buy something that will simply collect dust.



Well..... the extra stuff is all kinds of awesome. There's this dude in the Calm Lands you'll want to visit. Some of the game's best fights are to be found through him. Lots of backtracking involved, but its a cool journey nonetheless.


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 6, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> Well..... the extra stuff is all kinds of awesome. There's this dude in the Calm Lands you'll want to visit.


That monster hunter dude?


----------



## Rahnak (Dec 6, 2021)

Started Nier Automata last weekend. All the camera changes and angles are very interesting. Soundtrack is beautiful. Some things seems a little confusing but I'm still very early on.



Chomiq said:


> Yeah that explains why "100%" completion is at over 120 hours or so. Not sure if I'll bother with it.


That's what the 2x and 4x speed boosts are for! I played FFX at 2x most of the time. I did everything but I'll admit I used and abused the "helpers". But it was my 3rd or 4th playthrough, so I gave myself a free pass.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 6, 2021)

So I just got done installing as many games as I could fit on my storage. Storage wise I have a 1TB SSD with Windows 11 on it, a 500Gb SSD, a 2TB HDD with about 15Gb storage used already and an 8TB HDD. Games are installed on all drives and none of the drives are in the red. Steam Games, Battlenet and Ubisoft Connect.  I like any type of game so there's a mix of everything.

So how many games did I manage to install? A like from me to the winner ooohh lol

Now I just need to decide which game to play


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 6, 2021)

robot zombie said:


> Dude... okay. I might play another NFS game.
> 
> One of the best things ever about NFS is how FAST everything feels. So many racing games just do not feel very fast, even when you're going over 200kph. Not Need for Speed... it's in the name


Agreed, they are not so fast. At least I don't get the frantic feeling of speed.


AusWolf said:


> As for the new Hot Pursuit (not NFS 3: Hot Pursuit from the late '90s) - I didn't like it. Criterion tried to make it feel like a mixture of NFS and Burnout, but even though I love both series, it didn't work for me.
> 
> The Run was fun, just veeery short. The story of an all-USA cross-country race is awesome, but the way they shortened it down to only a few races and special events is a bit disappointing. You can speed_run_ through it in just 2 hours (The Run... The Speed_run_... ba-dum-tss). The other relatively new iteration that I liked was just "Need for Speed" from 2015 or 16. To me, it felt a bit like Underground 2 with a modern skin.


Yes, it probably is a bit short, but for amount of thrills you get, it's enough before you suffer a cardia arrest 
The new NFS and Grid games are getting too centered on characters, of which I couldn't give a toss. You never really see them anyway, except maybe on the podium. It's the bare knuckle racing I want and The Run and Hot Pursuit give you that in spades. Still need to beat 5:10 though


----------



## Totally (Dec 6, 2021)

robot zombie said:


> Dude... okay. I might play another NFS game.
> 
> One of the best things ever about NFS is how FAST everything feels. So many racing games just do not feel very fast, even when you're going over 200kph. Not Need for Speed... it's in the name



Well, when you are going very fast it doesn' t really feel like you are going very fast.  I know, NFS isn't realistic at all but as someone who is a habitual speeder (got nailed 3 times last month, i've been trying to be better about it), all that nonsense they do to try to convey a sense of going fast doesn't happen at all and it just breaks the immersion for me, it's a racing game for the ignorant.



Vayra86 said:


> How's Biomutant in terms of build/depth? Is it just your casual action game with 5-7 skills and some pseudo customization or is it more than that?
> 
> I did like how it flowed, but it looked immensely shallow at the same time.


Bruh, it's ankle deep


----------



## AusWolf (Dec 7, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Agreed, they are not so fast. At least I don't get the frantic feeling of speed.
> 
> Yes, it probably is a bit short, but for amount of thrills you get, it's enough before you suffer a cardia arrest
> The new NFS and Grid games are getting too centered on characters, of which I couldn't give a toss. You never really see them anyway, except maybe on the podium. It's the bare knuckle racing I want and The Run and Hot Pursuit give you that in spades. Still need to beat 5:10 though


I loved the first Grid game where you were just you building a racing career. It was also more simulation than arcade which is always a plus for me. My favourite ever racing sim is GTR2. It gave you the choice to scale down (or up) every race and your championship the way you prefer. It lets you play 3-lap races, and it lets you play real-time 24-hour races with in-race saves. It's something I miss from modern racing games. I also liked Need For Speed Shift.

I agree about The Run that's it's nicely done in terms of speed and action. But I still don't like how short it is. I mean, it's about a nonstop endurance race across the USA. It must be very exhausting in real life, yet it doesn't take any effort to smash through the whole game in one sitting. Surely they could've done better.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 8, 2021)

I beat FFXIV Endwalker and reached level 90 with my Paladin (I have had this same Paladin since before it was even a realm reborn).  10/10, not game of the year, no you ************* this is game of the ******* century.

Most fun I have ever had in my life, in fact this is overtaking number 1 spot for my all time favorite games ever played spot.

Yoshi P who is head guy of FFXIV has really reached out to the community and used their feedback over the years, and it has really showed. On top of that the story was just epic as ****


----------



## Bomby569 (Dec 8, 2021)

Resident Evil Village. And i'm loving it, what a great game, i still prefer the last one to this, but it's still a great sequel. Loving what Capcom is doing with the franchise.


----------



## Rahnak (Dec 8, 2021)

Still loving Nier Automata's soundtrack. The dying.. not so much. Was doing some side quests and backtracking when I came upon some enemies that were much higher level (38 to my 14). I though I could grind it out but ended up dying. Went back there to try and recover my chips. Died immediately. For whatever reason decided to try once more. Same result. And to add insult to injury I realised out I couldn't even leave the area the way I came from. In summary, I lost all of my good chips and ended up rage quitting.

Fun times.


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 9, 2021)

Are you feeling the chemistry?


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 10, 2021)

This time I'm playing *Final Fantasy XIII* on PS3. I'm on the underground place just grinding as some coming bosses are kinda hard, so I'll farm my party as max as I can now and also I'll do those missions.

Many say that it's kinda meh for a FF game but personally I like this.


----------



## mama (Dec 10, 2021)

Bomby569 said:


> Resident Evil Village. And i'm loving it, what a great game, i still prefer the last one to this, but it's still a great sequel. Loving what Capcom is doing with the franchise.


Price reduced on Steam recently.  I regret not getting it yet.


----------



## Bomby569 (Dec 11, 2021)

mama said:


> Price reduced on Steam recently.  I regret not getting it yet.


i would say don't buy at full price, game is a bit short, but on sale go for it, amazing game


----------



## robot zombie (Dec 11, 2021)

Back to Fallout 4est.


Spoiler


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 12, 2021)

mama said:


> Price reduced on Steam recently.  I regret not getting it yet.


Don't worry, Holliday sale is just around the corner. Beside, BF deals were so so anyway.


----------



## amit_talkin (Dec 12, 2021)

After long time staying away from FPS games, I am gonna try The Sinking City, and Life is Strange franchise a go. Being 35 old now I lost interest in shooter FPS games. Currently playing WOT and Factorio.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 12, 2021)

amit_talkin said:


> After long time staying away from FPS games, I am gonna try The Sinking City, and Life is Strange franchise a go. Being 35 old now I lost interest in shooter FPS games. Currently playing WOT and Factorio.


Should replay LiS and the prequel as it's been few years since the last time. Probably not gonna bother with the remasters, I love the style the originals look.

Personally I'm continuing FF XIII, played for like 11 hours from saturday evening to sunday morning. It's 0.38am here so let's play the whole night again.


----------



## QuietBob (Dec 12, 2021)

Leisure Suit Larry 1, original EGA release:


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 13, 2021)

QuietBob said:


> Leisure Suit Larry 1, original EGA release:
> 
> View attachment 228622View attachment 228623View attachment 228624View attachment 228625View attachment 228626


I have the Larry collection on Steam, haven't played. I just remember hearing about Larry from others as a kid that how it's a naughty game etc.


----------



## Fangio1951 (Dec 13, 2021)

amit_talkin said:


> After long time staying away from FPS games, I am gonna try The Sinking City, and Life is Strange franchise a go. Being 35 old now I lost interest in shooter FPS games. Currently playing WOT and Factorio.


hi m8,

If u r playing Factorio, you should have a look at Satisfactory - I've been playing it for about 2876 hours now, and the latest update to v5.0 has added a LOT of enhancements to the Early Access game


----------



## AsRock (Dec 13, 2021)

Some 7DTD as seen as they just dropped a big update for it.


----------



## robot zombie (Dec 13, 2021)

Brb, joining techno-fascist paramilitary occupiers - they always have the best uniforms.











Brimmed visor caps are a mood. The game doesn't want you to have this hat. It wants you to kill Lancer-Captain Kells to get this hat. I used a magical workbench instead.

I don't really need to, but I like to keep my characters fairly lore-friendly and relevant to what the focus is as I upgrade. I think it's more fun to make characters that look like they are a part of the game, but are maybe a little better done. Sometimes I'll use modded gear but a lot of times I like to use the in-game stuff. They actually have a pretty good range of stuff... it's just that customizing and mixing/matching/layering is stupidly limited. I really don't get it - it's like they don't want player characters ever looking cool. I think the stats ought to mostly be tied to upgrades, so that gear can be worn for looks. There is a lot of clothing that is just not something you're gonna wear into mid-game because there is no way to have a viable defense rating. And they already HAVE that! It's called 'ballistic weave' and it goes into clothing. 5 tiers that add defense. But they limit the clothing that can have it. A lot of what can, can't have armor layered on it at all. The only layer-able clothing is like, the vault suit, raider leathers... shit all really. The vast majority of available gear just isn't usable in the end.

I prefer it all modded out to put the fiber on a variety of clothes and change the layers of certain items so they can be combined. There are SO many slots that get used by only a handful of items for no good reason. I can also upgrade armor tiers according to my crafting level, change the outward appearance to a different finish, or even make pieces invisible. I can also put them over full outfits that wouldn't normally allow it.

Once you do that, you realize this stuff is kind of alright.

FO4's facegen really is a nightmare, though. The more you look at it, the more everything looks normal. But it isn't normal, it's horrible and makes all of the faces in the game uncanny. Working around it is a pain. There's a mod out there that gives you tweaked face skeletons, but it almost goes too far out to jive. Another one opens up the parameters. I need to take a look at that. That's the big thing. You get almost everything right, but sometimes the parts of the face don't overlap enough and you get just the most unsettling contours in half of the light sources in the game. Some of them just barely move. It is definitely easier to make characters that keep with FO4's general design approach for faces, though.


----------



## amit_talkin (Dec 13, 2021)

Fangio1951 said:


> hi m8,
> 
> If u r playing Factorio, you should have a look at Satisfactory - I've been playing it for about 2876 hours now, and the latest update to v5.0 has added a LOT of enhancements to the Early Access game


Thanks for suggestion. I was actually wanted to try Satisfactory when it came out. Now I think is best time to give it a try, given there are lots of positive reviews.


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 13, 2021)

Got my ass handed to me by Sin with his Giga Graviton in FFX. Time to grind throughout the entire gameworld plus get some optional Aeons. Otherwise there's no chance I'll take down 140k in 13 rounds when my guys do around 2-4k damage.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 13, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Got my ass handed to me by Sin with his Giga Graviton in FFX. Time to grind throughout the entire gameworld plus get some optional Aeons. Otherwise there's no chance I'll take down 140k in 13 rounds when my guys do around 2-4k damage.



Final Fantasy XIV Endwalker. Do it.  Best ******* Game Ever Made.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 13, 2021)

Frick said:


> Remastered and expanded, story wise. There are so many cool places to visit, but juat following the main story doesn't bring you there. Which in a way is kinda pure: the only reason you have to go there is because you want to and for the thrill of exploration. But there's nothing to do there. Maybe add salvageble logs to the derelict ships, some better side quest system as a complement to the jobs you can take... Dunno. Something.



But... aren't there the special weapons you can find in those derelict ship graveyards? I remember finding those 'all-caps' unique things there.
______________

So... its not ENTIRELY what are you playing. But... I just found this yesterday. Think I watched it 3 times now. Holy crap. Don't skip stuff here, its worth every second of the 13 mins.










And then I went on playing this. Not bad at all, if a bit clunky but then that's also its charm. Its like Vermintide, but with a Storm Bolter, shit mobility and a slow melee weapon.
Also, Space Marine 2 is coming.
Now where's that Total War WH40K release 
FWIW... I've also installed and taken a look at Gladius, and its really just a reskin of Civ V with most relevant factions of the WH40K setting. Pretty cool.


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 13, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> Final Fantasy XIV Endwalker. Do it.  Best ******* Game Ever Made.


I've got no friends to play with and I'm not great with micromanaging cooldowns on 30 spells.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 13, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> Final Fantasy XIV Endwalker. Do it.  Best ******* Game Ever Made.



I was soo close. But when I got into MOG station and all the account bullshit plus their.... utterly ridiculous price point for a sub plus purchase of the game I was like ... yeaahno. Near 80 EUR just in the first month and then you're in the good ol' MMO grindfest for it... I'm sure as hell not boosting for another such amount of money to go into expansion content with lacking experience.

Heck, and then I even waited specifically until dec. 7 to get the complete edition because apparently its difficult to merge your expacs into a new product, or price everything fairly prior to it. That was really the first big warning sign.

But even that grind I could have handled if it wasn't for the seemingly 'impossible to fix' queue at login. That's a load of BS. You ask more per month and for buy-in than World of Warcraft, and yet you have a login queue and lacking server capacity at launch for a simple expansion of an existing MMO? As an veteran MMO'er I'm saying it here and now: this is the best sign you need to pack up and GTFO of there. You're being screwed for your money. 'We're giving back game time'... wow. You should've had server scalability. Its 2021, not 2001. And get this, with the Entry sub package you can't even make more than a single char per server. What?! Monetize sensible things please. This is taking the piss.

Plus, I wasn't seeing any gameplay at any time that was mind blowing. Tera did the flashy stuff too but combat was much more fluid. GW2 does it too but is less RPG-ey and grindy for it. It was clear to me this one wasn't going to be unique enough to stay in for any longer than the content-playthrough. And that's really quite a steep price then, both time and money, no matter how good the story is.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 13, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> I've got no friends to play with and I'm not great with micromanaging cooldowns on 30 spells.



My rotation is about 5 spells, about 7 more I use off and on, but you are correct and can be a bit much. I have it memorized and my Naga mouse helps me a lot too. So I don't have any issues.



Vayra86 said:


> I was soo close. But when I got into MOG station and all the account bullshit plus their....



yeah even director of FFXIV said he does not like mog station, but he has no power over its design. it was a bad design, they just updated it for endwalker, and its even worse... its really hard to even find one page in particular, its kind of hidden, and not on purpose, they just have terrible design instincts lol


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 13, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Got my ass handed to me by Sin with his Giga Graviton in FFX. Time to grind throughout the entire gameworld plus get some optional Aeons. Otherwise there's no chance I'll take down 140k in 13 rounds when my guys do around 2-4k damage.


I can't understand how I also get beaten the crap out by it. Usually Yunalesca is the only hard storyline boss.



lynx29 said:


> Final Fantasy XIV Endwalker. Do it.  Best ******* Game Ever Made.


Nah, MMOs are not my thing. I'll continue FF XIII on PS3


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 13, 2021)

Maenad said:


> Nah, MMOs are not my thing. I'll continue FF XIII on PS3



This comment shows how little you know about FFXIV. I have played FFXIV since its launch, I play about 1 month every 18 months on average,  95% of the time as a single player experience just catching up on the main story questline - and utilizing the AI NPC based parties for dungeons because the latency is near 0 that way and it feels more fluid.  I don't raid. I don't pvp. Just enjoy the story and quit.

You perception of reality is what you make of it my padawan.

@Chomiq Was once my padawan, but he was ready for his Jedi trials two weeks ago. So perhaps it is time you become my padawan now, and then you can finally Ascend.


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 13, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> This comment shows how little you know about FFXIV. I have played FFXIV since its launch, I play about 1 month every 18 months on average,  95% of the time as a single player experience just catching up on the main story questline - and utilizing the AI NPC based parties for dungeons because the latency is near 0 that way and it feels more fluid.  I don't raid. I don't pvp. Just enjoy the story and quit.
> 
> You perception of reality is what you make of it my padawan.
> 
> @Chomiq Was once my padawan, but he was ready for his Jedi trials two weeks ago. So perhaps it is time you become my padawan now, and then you can finally *Ascend.*


I ain't going in no van with you.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 13, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> This comment shows how little you know about FFXIV


Nothing as I'm not into subscription-based games. To be honest, I play games maybe 5-10% of that time I'm on computer, I usually just watch shit from youtube and read forums etc., so it would be more or less a waste of money. Though even my friend has also tried to get me playing it.

Maybe some day tho.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 13, 2021)

Maenad said:


> Nothing as I'm not into subscription-based games. To be honest, I play games maybe 5-10% of that time I'm on computer, I usually just watch shit from youtube and read forums etc., so it would be more or less a waste of money. Though even my friend has also tried to get me playing it.
> 
> Maybe some day tho.



It's free all the way to level 60, about 250 hours worth of story. Excuses as excuses, as most padawans do.



Chomiq said:


> I ain't going in no van with you.



No need for indolence youngling


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 13, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> This comment shows how little you know about FFXIV. I have played FFXIV since its launch, I play about 1 month every 18 months on average,  95% of the time as a single player experience just catching up on the main story questline - and utilizing the AI NPC based parties for dungeons because the latency is near 0 that way and it feels more fluid.  I don't raid. I don't pvp. Just enjoy the story and quit.
> 
> You perception of reality is what you make of it my padawan.
> 
> @Chomiq Was once my padawan, but he was ready for his Jedi trials two weeks ago. So perhaps it is time you become my padawan now, and then you can finally Ascend.



Yep.. Elder Scrolls Online works very well SP too. Even with all its shortcomings.. and there is plenty of sightseeing to do.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Dec 13, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Got my ass handed to me by Sin


Reminds me of M.Bison back in the 1990s, on Super Nintendo version of Street Fighter. (Street Fighter II)


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Dec 13, 2021)

AsRock said:


> Some 7DTD as seen as they just dropped a big update for it.
> 
> View attachment 228675


seen a lot of ... poses.. I cant say I seen more or less of that during testing. Its certainly what FP tried to avoid.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 13, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> It's free all the way to level 60, about 250 hours worth of story. Excuses as excuses, as most padawans do.


Free, wait, wut? Has it changed as last time I tried logging in it said that I don't have an active subscription. Yeah, I paid for one month but I didn't play at all as I have hella lot of games which I need to play


----------



## AsRock (Dec 13, 2021)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> seen a lot of ... poses.. I cant say I seen more or less of that during testing. Its certainly what FP tried to avoid.



People bitch to much, it's proven fact these days.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Dec 13, 2021)

[Satisfactory Update 5]
Subsidiaries




Readon Steel Factory almost done



"Look Ma!"
No wires! 
And no conveyor belts!


Dont look down. 









Also, in the direction is going, if you get out, you could actually fall off and die (two times...)



AsRock said:


> People bitch to much, it's proven fact these days.


the test team did too, too much.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 13, 2021)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> [Satisfactory Update 5]
> Subsidiaries
> 
> View attachment 228703
> ...



Still NEED to get into Satisfactory. It just feels like a massive project or something. And looking at those builds... it sure does look like it is one. I want it, but my mental score at 19.00-20.00 is just too low every time 

Really cool 



Maenad said:


> Free, wait, wut? Has it changed as last time I tried logging in it said that I don't have an active subscription. Yeah, I paid for one month but I didn't play at all as I have hella lot of games which I need to play



As far as I could tell if you already have an existing account on that email address you're SOL.

Yet another nail in its coffin for me, that. Surely you'd want to tease returning players?! WTF?


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Dec 13, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> Still NEED to get into Satisfactory. It just feels like a massive project or something. And looking at those builds... it sure does look like it is one. I want it, but my mental score at 19.00-20.00 is just too low every time
> 
> Really cool


Its time consuming, and patience, to make it look like that.  My inspiration is actually from other players screenshots and videos, and gave it a D2G touch.  It doesnt take a rocket scientist to play, creativity and the desire to try to build what you can imagine.


----------



## QuietBob (Dec 13, 2021)

Maenad said:


> I have the Larry collection on Steam, haven't played. I just remember hearing about Larry from others as a kid that how it's a naughty game etc.


Yeah, those were the talk of the block back in the day. Just imagine a game where you can make out with a girl! 

The early installments may be a bit difficult to approach, though. Text parser interface was the norm then. You had to get really creative at times, since they didn't provide clues on how to progress. Sierra even put out official hint books to go with their games. The later ones are easier to navigate with point-and-click. The first one I played was actually LSL6, and that already had voice acting.

I absolutely love the Larry games. They're a great laugh being both cheesy and witty. The series was revived in 2018 with two new games, I'll get to those eventually


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 13, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> As far as I could tell if you already have an existing account on that email address you're SOL.
> 
> Yet another nail in its coffin for me, that. Surely you'd want to tease returning players?! WTF?


Could I use my 2nd address? Made almost 18 years ago, dammit... msn.com address I used to hang in messenger all day back in the day


----------



## Sithaer (Dec 13, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> I've got no friends to play with and I'm not great with micromanaging cooldowns on 30 spells.



This is why I also prefer action MMOs instead of the play the piano clicky mmos. 

I've played Vindictus for ~7+ years and that combat system is still my fav till this day, most of your combos are based on mix of left and right click of the mouse and just a few skills on the skills bar.
Whatever else left is keyboard based, combat is more focused on timings like knowing your dodge's invincibility frames to avoid attacks and such but its just fast paced in general so it keeps you engaged in the fights. _'also pressing buttons in the right order/timing to pull off special stronger attacks of specific skills/combos'_

Too bad they ruined the game in general but that combat system is still what I'm looking for in MMOs but eh most of them are either too piano/boring style or way over done/complicated for my taste.
Blade&Soul was my second best I guess, it had a hybrid system that was both skill bar and combo based but not overly done imo.

I'm gonna play Lost Ark when its relased but thats more of a ARPG style of control so thats fine with me since I grew up playing that genre. _'not too many skills to manage either'_


----------



## SN2716057 (Dec 15, 2021)

Breaking glass & doors in H3VR


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 15, 2021)

Just had a few more stabs at Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice but find it pretty torturous. Go through portal, do puzzle, line up door puzzle, open door, then have a sword fight with ghouls. Rinse and repeat, gave up.
Back to Watch Dogs then which is more my style.


----------



## Sithaer (Dec 15, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Just had a few more stabs at Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice but find it pretty torturous. Go through portal, do puzzle, line up door puzzle, open door, then have a sword fight with ghouls. Rinse and repeat, gave up.
> Back to Watch Dogs then which is more my style.



And for me that was a game of the year when it was new and finished it 2 times since, love that game in general. 
Tho I'm into that whole Nord mythology thing, combat is fun and the game is a nice looker too + Senua is mad crazy and the game has a good soundtrack imo.

Puzzles can be a bit much at times but its doable and I'm not exactly the best at those. _'sometimes I get stuck and have to google'_


----------



## seth1911 (Dec 15, 2021)

2042 but only Portal on Hardcore Servers.

PS4 without Aim Assist Crossplay


----------



## mechtech (Dec 16, 2021)

Terraria and borderlands goty enhanced


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 16, 2021)

I'll continue with FF XIII. I have only the road to the final boss and the final boss itself to go + sidequests. Then I'll farm for valuable items as you don't get money from enemies, only from chests and selling items.

On X360 I had all but one achievement, even after 200+ hours. And that's the one where you have to had every piece of equipment and it includes upgrading six weapons to their final form, the item needed for upgrading costs AF so farming, farming and farming.. This file on PS3 is just around 60 hours yet.


----------



## FremenDar666 (Dec 16, 2021)

Bought The Legend of ZELDA: Skyward Sword - HD for Nintendo Switch (physical) on Tuesday the 14th. This was after I bought the OLED Switch from Target, moved everything over from the Switch I originally bought, and then I got a full refund for that Switch (Animal Crossing) when I brought it back to the same Target. Still playing Breath of the Wild.
Maybe I'll get Animal Crossing or METROID DREAD or another Zelda game. On PC still more emulators and some older games via VM when I'm not playing something I bought through GOG or Steam.


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 16, 2021)

FremenDar666 said:


> Bought The Legend of ZELDA: Skyward Sword - HD for Nintendo Switch (physical) on Tuesday the 14th. T*his was after I bought the OLED Switch from Target, moved everything over from the Switch I bought, and then I got a full refund for that Switch (Animal Crossing) when I brought it back to the same Target*. Still playing Breath of the Wild.
> Maybe I'll get Animal Crossing or METROID DREAD or another Zelda game. On PC still more emulators and some older games via VM when I'm not playing something I bought through GOG or Steam.


That's evil.


----------



## FremenDar666 (Dec 16, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> That's evil.


I only had the Animal Crossing Switch (V2) for a bit over a month before I managed to get the OLED (Red and Blue). Asked the employee if the Animal Crossing Switch I bought a month ago from the same Target, was still refundable after moving over the data to the OLED I just bought since I kept the box and everything. Keeping the OLED Switch and I'm not very bothered by the V2 Switch I bought a month ago being Animal Crossing themed which I returned. I made sure to completely wipe all data from that one and I didn't really care about the collectability of it either. Better than having the receipt be void and having to get trade-in amount from GameStop.
Had to ask a few friends when the OLED Switch releases and they told me it released the same day I bought the Switch V2 Animal Crossing version. Was literally only a difference of $54.62 USD between the two.
I do blame myself even after not having a console for such a long time, emulators don't count of course, that I was out of the loop on specific releases. Very happy with the OLED Switch and it's great it still fits in the official carrying case I bought. Would rather have physical games for the Switch instead of digital.
I still burn GOG and Steam Backups to CD, DVD, and Blu-ray disc.


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 16, 2021)

Sadly Polish voice actor for Thaler and Vessemir from The Witcher series, as well as Vic from CP2077 has recently passed away at the age of 60:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1470854649200607237


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 16, 2021)

RIP Reczek. 
As an actor, I think he had bigger ambitions, even tho these triple A games to make more and attract views than a simple stage-play at the local theater.
Sad that he passed away. There could have been more room for him in future games.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 17, 2021)

Just fired up FF VII Remake, finally on PC. I waited this long for the PC port..


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 17, 2021)

Maenad said:


> Just fired up FF VII Remake, finally on PC. I waited this long for the PC port..


I'll upgrade my physical PS4 copy to PS5 version one once the new hardware gets here. Then I'll just have to purchase the DLC. Sure beats paying full price for PC version.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 17, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> I'll upgrade my physical PS4 copy to PS5 version one once the new hardware gets here. Then I'll just have to purchase the DLC. Sure beats paying full price for PC version.


Seems to run silky smooth 1080p60 as there's not that much graphical options.


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 17, 2021)

Maenad said:


> Seems to run silky smooth 1080p60 as there's not that much graphical options.


Is it hard capped or can you go above 60?


----------



## seth1911 (Dec 17, 2021)

i want to play the "new" Ratchet but i wait till PS5 Slim will be released. 

I could have a PS5 with Disc Drive for 523€ but no i dont want to be that big thing, yea for sure 200€ easily win but no i dont like this.
i dont need to buy a console for a fair price to resell it, i go work, i like my work, its no stress mostly a funny thing, so what.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 17, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Is it hard capped or can you go above 60?


Goes above. But as I have currently a 1080p60 monitor, I'll have it capped at 60.


----------



## Frick (Dec 17, 2021)

Cyberpunk 2077 for €15, aiming for a game with no kills.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 17, 2021)

Been playing the Baldurs gate:dark alliance remake tonight. It is pretty good, and can see a fair few hours lost in this. I played it on the GBA and enjoyed it on that.
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1695830/Baldurs_Gate_Dark_Alliance/


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 17, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Been playing the Baldurs gate:dark alliance remake tonight. It is pretty good, and can see a fair few hours lost in this. I played it on the GBA and enjoyed it on that.
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1695830/Baldurs_Gate_Dark_Alliance/


I remember playing this on PS2 and I remember it being good, probably loaned from a friend back in the day.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 17, 2021)

Maenad said:


> I remember playing this on PS2 and I remember it being good, probably loaned from a friend back in the day.



Have a look at it, it's not bad. has boobie shake too


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 17, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Have a look at it, it's not bad. has boobie shake too


Need to check it out, though now I'm continuing FFVII Remake


----------



## QuietBob (Dec 19, 2021)

And they lived happily ever after...



...not!


Of course this isn't the real ending. The goal of Leisure Suit Larry isn't to get married 

I enjoyed this oldie. When first graphic adventure games came out, I had only been born. And so I never experienced these great classics of the 80s. The text driven interface wasn't a deal breaker for me. In fact, testing different word combinations on the game was a joy. And yes, it "knows" all the popular dirty ones! I only had to resort to the hint book once or twice. The game itself is very short if you just follow a walkthrough - and you'll be missing out on the many jokes and innuendos.

Curiously, LSL1 had not one, but two remakes. In 1991 a VGA version came out, followed by an "HD" remake in 2013. It'll be fun to compare the three now


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 19, 2021)

Baldurs Gate Dark Alliance, Project zomboid with 3 friends on his private server


----------



## Stag (Dec 20, 2021)

Tried 2042 and vanguard.A race to the top for biggest pile is chit.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Dec 20, 2021)

Still playing Satisfactory, finally getting to laying track for the joy rides..


----------



## outpt (Dec 20, 2021)

I was playing a remake of beta tester but it blew and I quit.


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 20, 2021)

braver men have fought and lost


----------



## Bomby569 (Dec 20, 2021)

I stopped playing Anno 1800 because it sucked my hours and now i installed AoE4, i'm doomed. What a great game, solid RTS and the presentation of the battles is superb.


----------



## Sithaer (Dec 20, 2021)

Finished Star Wars Fallen Order yesterday, yeah I took my time with it since D3 S25 also happened meanwhile.
Tbh I kinda liked Fallen Order and its been ages since I played any Star Wars game so it was a nice change, played it on the second _'Jedi Knight' _difficulty and that was about right for me and still enjoyable.

So now I started House of Ashes + bought a new controller recently and gonna test it with this game. _'I only play slow paced/fighting games with a controller'
_
Considering my history with the previous 2 games in the serie, they don't stand a good chance of survival cause I always end up accidentally killing them. _'that and I don't have proper muscle memory with the controller since I rarely use it'_


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Dec 21, 2021)

Bomby569 said:


> I stopped playing Anno 1800 because it sucked my hours and now i installed AoE4, i'm doomed. What a great game, solid RTS and the presentation of the battles is superb.


I played Anno 2205 for weeks...


----------



## robot zombie (Dec 21, 2021)

Welp, fired up Horizon Zero Dawn yesterday, thinking there's no way I'm gonna delve into it again... it is kind of a lot. It starts a little slow.

And then I played it all day yesterday, and maybe today, too. It really is a great game. Possibly the only other open world game to genuinely give me some of that "Skyrim" feeling. That excitement and wondrous infatuation with the world. It's really just a mix of many good open-world/adventure games. I see bits of Tomb Raider, CDPR, Far Cry... all sorts of stuff. They just dress it up and arrange it in a fresh and original way, with a lot of emphasis on distinctive worldbuilding that also happens to serve the gameplay well. This is how you do it. It's got some soul to it, you know? This game was absolutely ahead of its time. Maybe it brought nothing new, but the understanding is definitely something a little beyond the norm. I think it makes great use of what's available in those genres, the mix of elements it draws on to build the foundation for its open-world experience. QoL touches are generally solid- it's really smooth and flowing. This game really has little to interrupt the experience or keep you hung up in stupid ways, which makes it easy to play for hours and never realize. The combat mechanics are fun and rewarding. Visuals and sonics are onnnnn point. Man, are they. It looks like everything you'd want a 'full-gen-upgrade' Skyrim to look like and the scores are just phenomenal.

My one real gripe with it is using the old compressed files for the dialogue. The ringing artifacts are so strong! They all kind of sound like they're talking through a radio. How that flies, or why we don't get a better audio bitrate for the the dialogue in a game with the latest/greatest that is DLSS. The audio couldn't take that long to recompress from source. Or do they not have it? Give me the HD files and I will make it work lol. I've never been able to fully tune that out.

Eh, I'll play this again. Too good to drop.


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 21, 2021)

robot zombie said:


> Visuals and sonics are onnnnn point. Man, are they.



Those arrows that remove armour... Best noise for me.


----------



## ShurikN (Dec 22, 2021)

Played DmC (the non canon one) until yesterday, completed the standard game. Probably gonna try Virgil as well. It's DMc at its core, and it plays well. Emo Dante sucks, but at least the core gameplay is fun. 

Started Loop Hero yesterday after EGS gave it for free. It's awesome so far. The concept is great. And I'm a sucker for rogue lites...


----------



## seth1911 (Dec 23, 2021)

Farming Simulator 22, such of a pice of shit of a Game i never saw. (Not even 2042 is in therms a similar such a pice of shit)

17 and 19 was great but 22 full of bugs and even, today at 80% of Trophys for the PS4 i deinstall it i dont want use this shit anymore.
If im play the Sim i play the 19 version.


----------



## SN2716057 (Dec 23, 2021)

Baldur's Gate 3, I've never played this series but I gotta say it's very challenging and fun. It helps that it runs smooth and looks great.
Not so much the epilogue but later it looks gorgeous.





I also bought Ready or not, and it turns out I'm not yet ready enough. A nerve wrecking game, better with friends  /s





And lastly trying my luck in H3VR, finding the best all-round gun (currently the FN SCAR-H and/or the HK 416)


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 24, 2021)

Now this is hella cool. Playing Far Cry 1 with my little brother


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 24, 2021)

Maenad said:


> Now this is hella cool. Playing Far Cry 1 with my little brother


Still a great game with enormous replayability


----------



## mama (Dec 24, 2021)

SN2716057 said:


> Baldur's Gate 3, I've never played this series but I gotta say it's very challenging and fun. It helps that it runs smooth and looks great.
> Not so much the epilogue but later it looks gorgeous.
> 
> 
> ...


I am so desperate for the full release version of Baldur's Gate 3!  I played the Early Release when it first came out last year and did everything and explored everywhere in the limited space but have since refused to go back for fear of ruining the full playthrough.  Also, the updates tend to kill progress in the Early Release version.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 24, 2021)

Completed Tales of Arise finally..despite the high reviews, I'll give the game 6/10.
The game has black borders on 3440x1440, the game crashed at least 6 times for me overall and the AI are just sponges 95% of each fight.
I will give the game praise for the story and combat is a nice change from previous Tales game but they really need to fix the AI being sponges to attack..almost as if they have 100% poise, you can't really stun the AI at all with normal attacks or with artes. You can stun them for few seconds if you use specific combo breaks but still that isn't enough when you go into boss fights.
If they improve this then I will be happy.


----------



## robot zombie (Dec 24, 2021)

I like how in Horizon Zero Dawn, you can just make a wrong turn from the low-level watchers... little raptor things, and around the hillside you always pass will be GIANT DINOSAUR ROBOTS waiting to wreck your low-level life. If you went a different way at the fork a few hundred steps back, that thing would be seeing _you_ right at that same moment. I like how the game will take you just barely past these places during the main quest. You get used to wandering around in the embrace during the whole proving arc and a little after. There are a few tough monsters but with sound strategy, you can net a good bit of stuff very easily. So I meander along the paths, loop around nearby alt paths, drifting into packs of monsters as I pass and then exploring around where they are. You can sweep the whole area like this - knock out all of the quests, round up materials, even buy a weapon or two and upgrade a lot of carry slots.

And then you leave the embrace and you try to do that and get eaten by something that considers you a snack in the sense that you or I might consider one lone gummy bear a snack: so, barely. And the thing is... you _can_ yolo the random high-level challenges dotted across the world beyond the gates. It's not about stats in this game - you aren't going to magically take many more hits or deal much more damage 10 levels later. Sure, maybe you get the right armor with some mods on it, or a weapon with better capabilities. But you can get those things any time. You'll just have lower HP and fewer perks to back you up. You can still win by sizing up the enemy's behavior and weak points, and then use whatever situational means you have to gain the upper hand. The fights are generally lock and key. Certain keys are kept from you until you progress, but there are different ways of 'picking' the locks when you don't have the exact right tool. Use distance and rolls, use evasion to isolate enemies and then use whatever you can use to reduce attack or defense. Approach quietly and roll them through traps. Hell, if you can, place them around the outskirts of the arena as places to retreat to. When you stop to heal after evading a melee attack, they're gonna be ready to jump and you to roll. Hence placing traps where you want to be retreating. Use the blast sling to pull off chunks of hp and armor while moving, exposing weak areas to set up an elemental as well as cause knockback to buy the time. Good for keeping mob enemies back, too. All sorts of little tricks, depending on the enemy and what is around it.

Obviously, that is still tense and burns tons of supplies if you aren't careful. But it's really gratifying when you drop a level 27 behemoth of a monster at level 17. All because you found yourself in the wrong place at the wrong time. I swear, the map markers encourage this intentionally. They're always at least somewhat off from where the markers suggest they will be.

That stuff is all timing and planning, and being opportunistic with your kit and ways of using it. You have temporary invincibility in your dodges. The trade off is that you can get in and out of situations with enemies that can one-shot you. Many enemies can one or two shot you as it is. Aloy's strength is in the ways she knows to turn a situation around. All of this stuff is supposed to be impossible, but Aloy is different, being one of few people in the world actually being forced to comb through the reality of her world alone, without primitive religious dogma (or deep politics and history) dominating her entire understanding of the whole situation - to actually have to look at the world on a fundamental level and try to really figure things out. To her these things aren't monsters, not a curse - they're machines. If humans could make them, she could figure them out. That's what you're doing in the combat.

If you grind a bit and then move on to Meridian, you can pretty easily get some invaluable shadow weapons. The shadow sharpshooter and hunting bows can easily be gotten a little while before going there, even. The hunting bow is great for the beefed-up arrows only it gives you. They don't seem like much but the balanced tear and ballistic damage with handling makes it the AR of fighting animal-like people-eater robots. Those arrows are way cheaper to make than sharpshooter arrows (the wire is a killer to farm - you never get enough back for the kills,) and you get way faster firing with better handling. Takes down groups of watchers before anything can happen past all-eyes-on-you - quick shots to the eyes as they approach. Stack 3 arrows and focus on headshots for sniping. They're quicker and easier to put on specific parts of bosses, too. The handling is just so much better, and the arrows are ready twice as fast. Just make sure the circle closes before focusing. The ropecaster is really helpful, as it pins weaker monsters in one shot and most others in two shots less than the plain one. The shadow war bow gives you corruption arrows, versatile - turn larger monsters on the mobs and pick them off while they weaken the big one. Or get a good condition on the big one to accelerate the damage you'll do when you go for the weak parts. The tripcaster's fire traps devastate a few large enemies with tanks tucked below their bellies, doing big damage and making them vulnerable to flat damage. The explosion might kill nearby enemies.

This stuff is way more important than the outfits. You can get all of it by around level 20. Save the rest of the chips for making ammo and expanding carry capacity. Hunt lots of animals for the parts and meat to make the upgrades. I just grabbed some of the cheaper weapons for strategic purposes, and unlocking ammo capacity upgrading. I got a mid stealth outfit equipped with a rare stealth + melee mod and a mid melee outfit buffed with a rare melee mod, for when I expect to get charged. Everything else is generally manageable till then.

I think it's worth doing this way. At level 20ish I can really go anywhere and I haven't even unlocked half of the map. I can focus on getting outfits that make different situations easier as I go. Start gathering overrides from the cauldrons. Bots who fight for you are great lead-ins. They can do some wicked damage when they are suicidally set on attacking. It actually makes them more likely to win against their own kind.

That mid melee outfit I have gives you two or three extra hits with ~38 defense on it. Saves on the healing pouch and pulls you through those tense final moments spearing a boss. Pairs well with the spear knockdown and low health damage perk. It's one of the few games where I use the 'gravely injured' condition... Paper Mario being the other, oddly enough. It works well in this game for similar reasons to that. Health is in such short supply constantly so you generally aren't tanking hit anyway. Operating at low health is both common and viable as a temporary buff. The armor spares you from death by ramming from a smaller enemy in that vital 10-15 seconds when you're do-or-die with a big guy. I didn't believe until I got the perk and it just started saving me. If you can score a knockdown after getting wailed and nab the easy boosted crit, a large-ish enemy can go from half-health to pile immediately. Being able to quickly stop the attacks of the big monster makes it all so much easier and ultimately saves healing that would've been lost if you had to evade and drag out the fight. Many more chances to need healing and die.

Stealth gear is self-explanatory. Buffed-up, it lets you get close and stealth kill more alert herds. More easily pick them off with arrows, too. 

I am pretty much free to save/farm for the heavy elemental armor now. It completely changes the tides of fights with big enemies that blast ranged elemental attacks. The damage they take out of those fights isn't trivial. Each blast can easily kill normally, but you'll take well over half a dozen with strong armor. Being that they're generally countable on one or under very special circumstances, two hands, you can think of a hit as a turn. Each extra turn you have buys you a move you can do, which may indeed be the move that defines the skirmish.

Everything about this game is little strategic things. You learn the importance of different things by playing. It's like a dance where you dress certain ways for certain dances, which come with different moves and effects for different stages and partners. It's hard to really do it mindlessly, no matter how good you are. It has that same zing that Control has, where you have to be flowing across these different combat strategies, making on the fly decisions that depend entirely on your ability to use your tools of perception and form a fairly exact set of tasks that pull it all together. The tasks in the set can vary, so long as you can see the scope of the situation/nature of what you're dealing with and curate/sequence a set of moves that fit. You don't get that free RPG hit as you play, where the same thing just gets better damage, or you have a better defensive option... or some basic status-inflicting thing. You instead get different things, and learn to grow your damage and capitalize on tougher battles more easily, with your character never getting much stronger outside of swapping niche defense options and putting some upgrades on weapons. I like the balance they have between RPG adventure and action adventure because it allows for interesting problems and solutions to appear.

It's a bit a like a typical boss fight, but more dynamic and free-form. There are ways both simple and elaborate, but no 'supposed to' about it. That's the whole game, really. You can always just keep a flow of doing stuff going across different loops that you organically fall in and out of. It's still divided up nicely but everything is rather decentralized.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 25, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Still a great game with enormous replayability


Agree. And it bought it for him as well.


----------



## nguyen (Dec 25, 2021)

just finished Guardian of The Galaxy, the game deserves the 8/10 rating it has got, could be 9/10 if the gameplay is more challenging.

Love that RT Reflection is well implemented in the game


Spoiler


----------



## Sithaer (Dec 25, 2021)

robot zombie said:


> I like how in Horizon Zero Dawn, you can just make a wrong turn from the low-level watchers... little raptor things, and around the hillside you always pass will be GIANT DINOSAUR ROBOTS waiting to wreck your low-level life. If you went a different way at the fork a few hundred steps back, that thing would be seeing _you_ right at that same moment. I like how the game will take you just barely past these places during the main quest. You get used to wandering around in the embrace during the whole proving arc and a little after. There are a few tough monsters but with sound strategy, you can net a good bit of stuff very easily. So I meander along the paths, loop around nearby alt paths, drifting into packs of monsters as I pass and then exploring around where they are. You can sweep the whole area like this - knock out all of the quests, round up materials, even buy a weapon or two and upgrade a lot of carry slots.
> 
> And then you leave the embrace and you try to do that and get eaten by something that considers you a snack in the sense that you or I might consider one lone gummy bear a snack: so, barely. And the thing is... you _can_ yolo the random high-level challenges dotted across the world beyond the gates. It's not about stats in this game - you aren't going to magically take many more hits or deal much more damage 10 levels later. Sure, maybe you get the right armor with some mods on it, or a weapon with better capabilities. But you can get those things any time. You'll just have lower HP and fewer perks to back you up. You can still win by sizing up the enemy's behavior and weak points, and then use whatever situational means you have to gain the upper hand. The fights are generally lock and key. Certain keys are kept from you until you progress, but there are different ways of 'picking' the locks when you don't have the exact right tool. Use distance and rolls, use evasion to isolate enemies and then use whatever you can use to reduce attack or defense. Approach quietly and roll them through traps. Hell, if you can, place them around the outskirts of the arena as places to retreat to. When you stop to heal after evading a melee attack, they're gonna be ready to jump and you to roll. Hence placing traps where you want to be retreating. Use the blast sling to pull off chunks of hp and armor while moving, exposing weak areas to set up an elemental as well as cause knockback to buy the time. Good for keeping mob enemies back, too. All sorts of little tricks, depending on the enemy and what is around it.
> 
> ...



I've finished HZD a few months ago and I kinda felt the same about the game tho I used a pretty simplistic approach like I usually do.

If I recall then I only used the Hunter 'short' bow mainly to set things on fire quickly, Sharpshot 'shadow' bow cause of the lovely Tearblast arrows + sometimes the Tripcaster for blast damage and rarely the sling for various elemental attacks.
On the armor side I mostly used the the best looking ones for my preference, regardless of the stats until I got the late game armor with the regenerating shield.

Granted I did not play on the harder difficulties but on normal I could get away with that playstyle for the most part and this way it was just about the right challenge for me. _'I don't find overly punishing hard difficulties fun in any game really'_

And yea that early game feeling when you follow the main quest tracker and have to pass by those high level big monsters were kinda scary in a way that it made me think okay better keep my distance fom that thing. 
Ofc I still managed to pull some problematic fights accidentally where I ended up winning but just barely and it used up a big chunk of my resources.
I think my most hated enemy type was that burrowing rockbreaker, ugh had to fight like 2 at a time once and that was a pain to deal with since I wasn't exactly the right level yet.

It was a fun game and a good looker/eye candy too, kept me busy for a while and I did most of the ingame things except the training zone missions.
I also liked the story and tried to read/listen to everything I found since I was curious what happened with the world.
Too bad I wont be able to play Forbidden West anytime soon since I don't own a console nor plan to so until its not on PC I'm not playing it.


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 25, 2021)

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 25, 2021)

Maenad said:


> Free, wait, wut? Has it changed as last time I tried logging in it said that I don't have an active subscription. Yeah, I paid for one month but I didn't play at all as I have hella lot of games which I need to play



free trial for ffxiv has its own separate client and download, its currently/temporarily shut off, because the servers are overwhelmed.

lot of people love Endwalker it turns out.



nguyen said:


> just finished Guardian of The Galaxy, the game deserves the 8/10 rating it has got, could be 9/10 if the gameplay is more challenging.
> 
> Love that RT Reflection is well implemented in the game
> 
> ...



I will get this when its the 15-20 dollar range. it surprises me it has a overwhelming pos rating on steam. very rare for any game, let alone a Disney franchise based on a movie.


----------



## nguyen (Dec 26, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I will get this when its the 15-20 dollar range. it surprises me it has a overwhelming pos rating on steam. very rare for any game, let alone a Disney franchise based on a movie.



Yeah, gamers have united and made their voice heard, we don't want the bullcrap "gaming as a service" that these gaming companies are pushing. 
I bought GoTG at full price too, hopefully the game made enough money for SquareEnix to reconsider "gaming as a service"


----------



## Calmmo (Dec 26, 2021)

I too am playing Guardians atm - for anyone into character driven story games + comedy, it's top tier. The game looks good too. DLSS has some noticable problems with HDR lights whenever there is camera movement, they flare up and go back to normal when it stops. Looks rather jarring.


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 26, 2021)

Bought Hitman 2 & 3 on promo. Finished Hitman 1 today (I sorta dropped it mid way half a year ago or so when it was free on EGS), now I'm replaying it again in Hitman 2 (bought the GOTY DLC on promo, which adds campaign from 1 and DLC missions - plus 2 has proper DX12 engine).


----------



## SN2716057 (Dec 28, 2021)

mama said:


> I am so desperate for the full release version of Baldur's Gate 3!  I played the Early Release when it first came out last year and did everything and explored everywhere in the limited space but have since refused to go back for fear of ruining the full playthrough.  Also, the updates tend to kill progress in the Early Release version.


Yep, I've experienced some weird stuff too. I can't see any health potions anymore, and somehow half my inventory disappeared.  
Also the game is brutal, you gotta save a LOT.


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 28, 2021)

Yet another stab at Watch Dogs Legion and while the hacking puzzles are not too bad, the voice acting and script leave a lot to be desired.
The Londoners in general sound like total morons and the F word is thrown about every other word. Hey, we all use it, but ffs, not like that and all the bloody time.
They've also really cheaped out on the graphics and it's nowhere near the quality of WD 2, which was a brilliant game in all respects.
Rant over...


----------



## Sithaer (Dec 29, 2021)

Giving Shadow of the Tomb Raider a second run, already played it like 3 years ago _'damn time sure flies'_ on my RX 570 but since I played both 2013 and Rise 2 times it was about time to re visit Shadow while I still have time for it.
At least now I can pretty much max it out with no RT ofc but definitely better than how I played the last time.




I also finished House of Ashes before starting TR, surprisingly only 1 person died but the rest was close too especially at the end.
What a weird creepy game but nothing new from that serie, can't wait for their next episode.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Dec 29, 2021)

My rig was oh way out of date for a long time so playing RDR2 for the first time and trying to get most challenges done as Arthur Morgan. Followed some guides to do Horseman 9 as him in chapter 3

first attempt fell off the horse in Tall Trees

second attempt nailed by a train I thought I could beat across the big bridge

third attempt successful but failed to get outta dodge in time and was killed trying to cross back to safety. 

Might give the buggy trick a try for Herbalist 9 when it comes up.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 30, 2021)

well I am bored of magic the gathering, haven't played it in over a month.

I have beat Endwalker, and maxed out my gear on both my Paladin and Summoner with ilev 570/580 mixes, I don't really care about raiding, I did a few raids, but like always its just not for me. i mean, there is really no reason for me to keep playing Endwalker, its 10/10, but I am done with it.  not sure what I want to play next.

I think maybe a 2 week break from games, as I am currently reading Tolstoy's War and Peace.  then thanks to @WhiteNoise I will start up God of War on steam when it comes out jan 14th.  hopefully my gtx 1070 can handle it. i think it will be fine since I am 1080p only.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 30, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> well I am bored of magic the gathering, haven't played it in over a month.
> 
> I have beat Endwalker, and maxed out my gear on both my Paladin and Summoner with ilev 570/580 mixes, I don't really care about raiding, I did a few raids, but like always its just not for me. i mean, there is really no reason for me to keep playing Endwalker, its 10/10, but I am done with it.  not sure what I want to play next.
> 
> I think maybe a 2 week break from games, as I am currently reading Tolstoy's War and Peace.  then thanks to @WhiteNoise I will start up God of War on steam when it comes out jan 14th.  hopefully my gtx 1070 can handle it. i think it will be fine since I am 1080p only.



Alchemy is the nail in MTGA's coffin. A secondary Standard rotation online only?! Its gullible idiot territory. They can now introduce all the bad things f2p is known for. And how the F would it be good to collect yet another rotating format's cards?!

Good reason to play paper  I have uninstalled the whole thing.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 30, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> Alchemy is the nail in MTGA's coffin. A secondary Standard rotation online only?! Its gullible idiot territory. They can now introduce all the bad things f2p is known for. And how the F would it be good to collect yet another rotating format's cards?!
> 
> Good reason to play paper  I have uninstalled the whole thing.



I actually haven't played once since Alchemy rolled out... the UI feels weird now when selecting new match and I just find it all overwhelming at this point. Wizards made a huge mistake with Alchemy... their greed knows no bounds... its clear they are just capitalizing on the e-sports market now. A sad day for such a great game.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 30, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I actually haven't played once since Alchemy rolled out... the UI feels weird now when selecting new match and I just find it all overwhelming at this point. Wizards made a huge mistake with Alchemy... their greed knows no bounds... its clear they are just capitalizing on the e-sports market now. A sad day for such a great game.



E sports?! For MTGA? Lol. They've literally reduced it to a F2P, time-gated, constant value sink. At least before Alchemy they had the advantage that it wasn't worse than paper Standard. But now, it really is. Its a whole separate world now that no longer matches MTG. It literally immediately killed all appetite for me to keep playing, its no longer the same game (and they're already printing legacy/vintage level land cards and place online-only mechanics on top     )

And look at that absolutely atrocious card style. 2001 wants its graphics back

'Gaming in 2021:'




What we had:


----------



## Rahnak (Dec 30, 2021)

Finished Nier Automata last weekend. It was entertaining but it ended sooner than what I was expecting. Didn't get to do that many side quests. You're supposed to play at least 3 playthroughs to experience all the story it seems, but I'm going to play some other stuff before I go back.

Also started and finished Kena: Bridge of Spirits this week. Had a great time exploring it, absolutely gorgeous game. Combat difficulty was a surprise, I expected it to be a lot more chill.

I was planning on playing Final Fantasy XV next, but I just realized you can't remap the controller buttons, you only get to choose between 3 presets, and they're all shit. Who wants B for attack, seriously. Shoulder button for dodge? I don't even feel like playing it anymore. Fucking Square Enix and their shit FF ports. /rant

I guess I'm playing Mass Effect Andromeda next.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 31, 2021)

Rahnak said:


> Finished Nier Automata last weekend. It was entertaining but it ended sooner than what I was expecting. Didn't get to do that many side quests. You're supposed to play at least 3 playthroughs to experience all the story it seems, but I'm going to play some other stuff before I go back.
> 
> Also started and finished Kena: Bridge of Spirits this week. Had a great time exploring it, absolutely gorgeous game. Combat difficulty was a surprise, I expected it to be a lot more chill.
> 
> ...



just to let you know, you never actually finished the game most likely. Nier Automata is one of those tricky games like Doki Doki Literature Club, where when you think the game has ended it really hasn't, you just needed to click somewhere to keep going.  its like a 100+ hour game for the full story, not just multiple endings, like the basic base story is 100+ hours.


andromeda is good choice, well done!


----------



## Rahnak (Dec 31, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> just to let you know, you never actually finished the game most likely. Nier Automata is one of those tricky games like Doki Doki Literature Club, where when you think the game has ended it really hasn't, you just needed to click somewhere to keep going.  its like a 100+ hour game for the full story, not just multiple endings, like the basic base story is 100+ hours.
> 
> 
> andromeda is good choice, well done!


I got to the end with 2B and then the game restarted with 9S. I didn’t really feel like playing the whole thing again right away, but I looked it up and it seems you’re supposed to play the game with 2B, 9S and the deserter to get the whole story. Is that correct?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 31, 2021)

Rahnak said:


> I don't even feel like playing it anymore.


Then don't. Play the Classics in their remade form. The Steam versions of Final Fantasy 1 through 5(Please note 6 has been delayed until Feb2022) are very well done. The Epic version FF7 is very well done as well. Plenty of classic goodness to be had!


----------



## Rahnak (Dec 31, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Then don't. Play the Classics in their remade form. The Steam versions of Final Fantasy 1 through 6 are very well done. The Epic version FF7 is very well done as well. Plenty of classic goodness to be had!


My long term plan is to own and play all of the FF games. Got 3 of them already.  



I've also tried playing VII twice, but never really got into it to make it to the end. I played most (I think) of VIII until I got stuck and also finished XIII on PS3.

Good to know the 1-6 remakes are good, they definitely on the list (pending sale) and eventually I'll try XV again, I guess I just had a short fuse yesterday. 

For now I'm going with ME: Andromeda.


----------



## Sithaer (Dec 31, 2021)

Rahnak said:


> Finished Nier Automata last weekend. It was entertaining but it ended sooner than what I was expecting. Didn't get to do that many side quests. You're supposed to play at least 3 playthroughs to experience all the story it seems, but I'm going to play some other stuff before I go back.
> 
> Also started and finished Kena: Bridge of Spirits this week. Had a great time exploring it, absolutely gorgeous game. Combat difficulty was a surprise, I expected it to be a lot more chill.
> 
> ...



Kena is a really pretty game indeed and definitely not just a kid's game like someone told me when I was playing it.
Some boss fights took me multiple tries especially the last one but it was well worth it and personally its my game of the year.

ME: Andromeda is also totally playable ever since they rolled out a certain update/patch.
After that I barely ran into bugs or only minor ones, took me around 90+ hours to finish the game if I recall correctly. _'thats with every side mission done that had a quest tracker + some exploring ofc'_

If I can have a suggestion then you might want to install shut up SAM mod, its a small mod that ahem shuts up SAM about every mining spot and radiation/cold zone when you get close to those.
That can be a bit annoying after a while.


----------



## nguyen (Dec 31, 2021)

Playing Deathloop, 5h in and I still don't know how this game is so highly rated, it does look pretty though.



Spoiler


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 31, 2021)

Rahnak said:


> My long term plan is to own and play all of the FF games.


From FF10 on, I lost all interest in the Final Fantasy series. IMHO, it's just a bunch of popularized tripe. They have no soul, no character and little depth. FF9 was the last FF to be worth the time. FF8 can be easily skipped...


----------



## QuietBob (Jan 1, 2022)

Ended the year with a bang!  Click the images and wait:



This remake came out 31 years ago. It's amazing what the artist created in meager 256 colors with just 320x200 pixels. The resolution is only 3% of 1080p 



Spoiler: not for the bashful I guess?


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jan 1, 2022)

Okay so far i have not reached my goal yet being underneath the worlds top 300 priest healers. Had not that plenty of time to push hard. But respectable 1400 .
This addon is now half over and it is still plenty of time. I will keep going..


----------



## Rahnak (Jan 1, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> From FF10 on, I lost all interest in the Final Fantasy series. IMHO, it's just a bunch of popularized tripe. They have no soul, no character and little depth. FF9 was the last FF to be worth the time. FF8 can be easily skipped...


Fortunately or unfortunately I can't relate. X was my first one, followed by XII and XIII that while not fantastic character/story wise had battle systems that were fun to play with. I've tried a few of the earlier ones like VII and VIII but never finished them because I got distracted by shinier games. Unfortunately I find it hard sometimes to play/watch older stuff because of visual quality.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 1, 2022)

Well, everyone has their opinions, personally I love FF XIII and in fact I'm continuing it on PS3.. just came to check TPU etc  also it has pretty damn great OST if you ask me.

As a kid in 2003 I hated X-2 but now as an adult, I love it. Give it a go (or an another chance). At least I didn't regret it.

About that FFXIII OST, listen this. I love this.


----------



## Rahnak (Jan 1, 2022)

Maenad said:


> Well, everyone has their opinions, personally I love FF XIII and in fact I'm continuing it on PS3.. just came to check TPU etc  also it has pretty damn great OST if you ask me.


Why are you playing it on PS3, haven't you already played it on PC?


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 1, 2022)

Rahnak said:


> Why are you playing it on PS3, haven't you already played it on PC?


Yep but I love that game and I like getting the achievements/trophies again.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 1, 2022)

Rahnak said:


> Unfortunately I find it hard sometimes to play/watch older stuff because of visual quality.


Ah, you're a young one. People like me have been around since the beginning of the FF series. We've seen it evolve from it's humble beginnings to what it is now. Many of us are not impressed with what it has become. I personally hold FF6(FF3 on the US SNES) as the greatest in the series followed closely by FF4(FF2 SNES US). It wasn't the GFX that impressed(though for the time they were solid and even excellent), it was the strength of story telling, the depth of the character development, the mystery and wonder that plot twists offered and the OST's, which were exceptional. FF9 recaptured much of that magic, but nothing after that has even come close. 

Anyone spoiled for GFX will not be amused by anything before FFX(excepting FF7Remake). But for those who value substance and character over flash and pizzazz will find much of value in the early entries in the series, especially these new remakes.


----------



## SN2716057 (Jan 1, 2022)

I was gifted, I swear *gifted* Monster Girl Island


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 1, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> I was gifted, I swear *gifted* Monster Girl Island


This one time I believe you


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jan 2, 2022)

More FH4


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 2, 2022)

Played some FFVIIR. Seems to be way better than I though. I'll continue it later today.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 2, 2022)

Square Enix president knows people who 'play to have fun' dislike NFTs, but he wants them anyway
					

President Yosuke Matsuda acknowledges skeptics, but hopes that blockchain tokens can "decentralize" gaming.




					www.pcgamer.com
				




I won't be playing anymore Square Enix games moving forward.  That's for sure.  Or Ubisoft, since they also never backed down on NFT's.  Going to be nice saving my money and going back to indie developers.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 2, 2022)

lynx29 said:


> Square Enix president knows people who 'play to have fun' dislike NFTs, but he wants them anyway
> 
> 
> President Yosuke Matsuda acknowledges skeptics, but hopes that blockchain tokens can "decentralize" gaming.
> ...


Nah, I can't do that... been a fan of Final Fantasy series since 1999.


----------



## Kovoet (Jan 2, 2022)

Just finished basically everything with Ghost recon Breakpoint now to go back and play it without dying


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 2, 2022)

Third playthrough of Resident Evil 2 (remake), I still get lost and those zombies that hide around corners still make me jump.
Along with RE3, it must be up there in my top 10 all time favourites for the puzzles and the general pace of the game, not to mention replayability. Also, I'm not a big fan of survival horror, but these are the exception. Village, on the other hand, just doesn't hook me like these two have.


----------



## jormungand (Jan 2, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> Third playthrough of Resident Evil 2 (remake), I still get lost and those zombies that hide around corners still make me jump.
> Along with RE3, it must be up there in my top 10 all time favourites for the puzzles and the general pace of the game, not to mention replayability. Also, I'm not a big fan of survival horror, but these are the exception. Village, on the other hand, just doesn't hook me like these two have.
> View attachment 230927


I wanna play it but i will have to mod those zombies too so wont get scared so ez.


----------



## Bomby569 (Jan 2, 2022)

Age of Empires IV

the gameplay is old, the AI is old, but the presentation is incredible, i've never learned so much history in one game.


----------



## robot zombie (Jan 2, 2022)

Sithaer said:


> I've finished HZD a few months ago and I kinda felt the same about the game tho I used a pretty simplistic approach like I usually do.
> 
> If I recall then I only used the Hunter 'short' bow mainly to set things on fire quickly, Sharpshot 'shadow' bow cause of the lovely Tearblast arrows + sometimes the Tripcaster for blast damage and rarely the sling for various elemental attacks.
> On the armor side I mostly used the the best looking ones for my preference, regardless of the stats until I got the late game armor with the regenerating shield.
> ...


Forbidden West is set to come out on 2/18 this year!

I think a lot of the beauty in the gameplay is how simple and free it can be. In many ways. You can often find a way to just make your favorite weapons hurt, but enemies also have ranges of weakness and sequences that are less obvious. More complex to work out, but simpler in the end. It feels a bit like you're really hunting them because of how you have to size them up and plan these takedowns, but you can also move in and out of different strategies as situations evolve. I love setting up the big enemies. It's really satisfying when you can end a confrontation with one in a clean way. Bag 2 or 3 clean? That's a good day! Maybe something even went wrong and you saw just the right chance with the right tool and it went even better than planned. The game has a way of rewarding you for getting to know all of the different bots, as well as your offensive and defensive means. You *plan* to *adapt* and I like that about it. The combat is 'brain-on' style. You don't *just* kill an enemy, you negotiate hazards, and try to use them.

The diggers are definitely a challenge. I just fought probably the same two... I think they were level 35, while I am 28. It was a corrupted zone, a mid main quest leads you there. It was chaos, but not really because of the diggers. There were also two groups of shell walkers, a static one a little back the other way and a convoy passing through closer to the digger spot. Also a behemoth convoy between me and the road to digger-hill, which always comes with a longleg (and side of mashed potato guts.) Basically everything that could happen in that area did, even bandits. There were ~8 shell walkers alone. A few watchers, couple scrappers. At some point a second behemoth that I hadn't seen further east got drawn into the fray.

I didn't KNOW diggers were there though.  I only knew there was a corrupted zone just north over this small hilly ridge. Everything else was on two perpendicular paths flanking and leading that area - a death triangle hugging an incline. I was just looking at the bounty of large monsters to pick at. I forgot there was a level 32 corrupted zone *right* there.

Shell walkers ruin other shell walkers' days. They don't attack much, but one 'lunge' attack takes 1/3rd of their health and knocks stuff off. Entertaining to watch. I stack 3 corruption arrows on one and let em go at each other with their shields and cannons. This draws the behemoth from nearby. Bandits run up on it (those guys are so pointlessly dumb - I had one try to spear me while I was getting charged by a ravager and he got whacked into a tree while I rolled away. Don't even know where they came from, he just kinda ran right in there lmao.) Between all of this, I'm popping off elementals with the war bow to ease things. The shell walkers cast shock, so I send freeze to up the damage dealt. They DO notice me doing this when I strike them, but get caught up by the fighting around them and forget me again.

Now, they're all going at it in a glorious glowing battle royale. There's fuckin different colored lasers flying in the sky, boulder rain, explosions, metal flying everywhere. I'm just waiting to get swarmed, not doing shiiiit at this point but crouching and praying they all kill each other. I look back behind me and see the far group of shell walkers watching the fun like wallflowers, so I bean them with corruption arrows and they make way for the dance floor. They skip me, still ducked in the grass, for the party just in front of me.

And THAT is when the diggers erupt through the ridge and murder everything over the course of around 3 minutes. They straight up pour over the hill like crawling godzillas and send them flying like toys. Being corrupted, they viciously go after any normal bots they see. So once they're there, they don't stop until they've killed every last one. I about shit a brick watching, I was *just* about to encroach on the spot when that happened. It was like when you try to cross the street on foot and a car cuts you off from behind. Like WHOAAAA!!! The bush I was in was maybe 10m away, across a shallow creek. I waited in the bushes for them to get bored and go home after the destruction. Collect my loot. I got some AWESOME loot. Lots of purples. It's kinda fun to watch em fight lol. Honestly it's pretty epic. I would play a game that involves coordinating squads of these things to fight. Like a squad-based arena-style thing. Or even an RTS.

The diggers themselves were easy after that. I was poking around the fray of the battle before, getting jumped on and shot at too. THAT was stressful. Back there I was trying to get strategic blows in with sharpshot, keeping my corrupted enemies in the fight without getting so noticed that I take priority for any bot in the fight. Basically, if they're fighting and just one spots you, it's okay because the danger around them keeps them anchored. If a couple spot you at the same time, you might have them on you. I had more tense moments balancing that than fighting the two diggers.



Spoiler: getting long, fighting diggers here



I just had to keep moving with the diggers. Maybe it's because I have the perk for the long roll. Not only does it cover a lot of distance quickly, but it has a lot of invincibility frames. That was my focus. Don't take damage, don't risk being hit. Don't do anything that roots you for any period of time unless you can get a good 20m away at least. And I found I could manage that with rolls. I would just ready 3 fire arrows and then focus pretty much entirely on avoidance. Nearly every attack you dodge from them provides an opening to a specific weak spot. Different ones for different attacks. Doesn't matter with the fire, though. I just want that to distract them and make them weaker to direct damage from the hardpoint arrows from the same bow. My shadow hunting bow is mostly geared for fire. Each arrow hits for nearly 100 fire damage. It does chip some serious HP out over time too. After they're on fire, I dodge until they run the loop of trying to pop halfway out of the ground with heads up, like a whale. They'll expose the green sac underneath, which I can then hit with 3 hardpoints for giga damage. Pop it and they really hurt. The blast puts them on their asses too. Next time, I'm gonna try and peg it with a sticky boom boom lob. Also helpful to blow off the tanks on the back with tearblast. I scored a soft knockdown on one that way when they were both going for me and it saved me. The feet are also good for straight damage with explosives. Really good, actually, as it staggers them while dealing massive damage. I considered trips/traps but they're kinda too spontaneous and mobile for that.

Can never understate the usefulness of the shadow hunting bow though. Both fire and hardpoint arrows are dirt cheap to make. Hardpoint ready fast and fire fast with solid damage. It doesn't seem like much until you realize how quickly the shots fly off. But it ultimately pulls more damage than the sharpshot a lot of the time because of how slow the sharpshot is - that thing is great for stealth or a placed eye-shot finisher and not much else. I can stick 4 hardpoints in the time it takes to land one sharpshot. And if you miss the one sharpshot, that's no damage at all. With the hardpoints, you still stuck 3 for possibly more overall damage in less time, because you don't have to worry as much about sticking them and you're dealing extensive tear along the way. Just take the shots. Use it between rolls. It gets the job done pretty easily. Use the slow-mo jump/slide perk. It's just a lot quicker to go in and out of attacking and evading, not to mention far quicker to acquire targets with the high handling vs the sharpshot. The hardpoints even have some considerable tear damage. I often have better luck hitting parts with them than with the sharpshot, knocking off plates if I miss. Either outcome works for me! I call it the mosquito technique.

That's all it was. Since there were two, I found myself rolling out when I wanted to attack because I didn't know where the second one was. The big roll *barely* gets you out of an incoming slam/groundburst from a digger, if you sense it coming. Focus-tagging helps, the reticle and highlighting of weak spots lets you know where they are in the ground. I think I got hit once. The whole conflict took like 7 minutes though. The good news is, they're not actually THAT interested in you. Like, if one is already engaging you, draw it back away from the other. The one engaging you will definitely follow, but the other one will start to get bored almost right away, only rejoining when he's really close. I think it's hard for the big monsters to work out how to 'fit' themselves into the paths to attacking you. It's like they have to wait and compute. If you're moving a lot, they miss windows to execute and sorta hang out, angrily. They are also hesitant to move anywhere near the edge of their domain unless they are already committed on a specific attack. The attacking one will follow you OUT of their range, but the second might hang back until you get closer to the center. I mean, you can look right at them with the yellow question mark, not that far away... close enough to be starkly uncomfortable. But they often take their time getting involved again. They'll move in for an attack sometimes. But it's generally the one you are currently aggro-ing with continued attacks who sticks it out.



When it comes to upgrades, I must say the armor is immensely helpful. Glinthawks for instance, can wreck you surprisingly well with the ice spit, and it's tough to avoid and it slows you down in a major way. The lunges they do are comparatively easier to deal with, so I dawn heavy ice defense with further buffs and their ice attacks do almost nothing. It becomes nothing to fight them. I no longer worry about getting ice bombed from above while I'm busy getting finishing one of them on the ground with a crit. That works out even better when the glinthawks aren't the only threat. You don't have to make yourself vulnerable pointing fire arrows at the sky while getting charged at on the ground. You can focus on those enemies and chip the hawks away with more patiently opportunistic fire arrows. Factoring out the ice from above changes everything on the ground. And one or two fire arrows takes them out of the sky and they have low HP. One of my fire arrows chips ~40% of their health by the time it burns through. Hit em a few times, just when the good shots present themselves, and let them fall out of the sky later, while you deal with other threats.

But the more important thing is probably the shadow weapons with their elementals and strategic advantages. That stuff is what lets you really fight the big-boy enemies in the first place. After that comes perks that give you combat options. And then comes defenses. Defenses help you when you're failing to manage. But ideally, you are moving enough with the right offense to shut down threats efficiently without taking hits.


----------



## Cvrk (Jan 3, 2022)

Still, the best game i've ever played.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 3, 2022)

jormungand said:


> I wanna play it but i will have to mod those zombies too so wont get scared so ez.


The DLC - All Rewards Unlocked which includes a rocket launcher, mini-gun and automatic rifle, all with infinite ammo is on 60% off till 5th Jan, so I went for it.








						Resident Evil 2 - All In-game Rewards Unlocked on Steam
					

This immediately unlocks the following content, normally obtainable through achieving certain records: -Extra "The 4th Survivor" -Extra "The Tofu Survivor" -Costume -∞ Bonus Weapon -Model -Concept Art...




					store.steampowered.com
				



Having completed it a few times already, I felt like having an edge, but I wouldn't recommend it for a first run. At least the rocket launcher buys you time with Mr. X  Same with Nemesis in RE3.
Not exactly pay to win, but it gives you a leg-up.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 4, 2022)

Just bought Ruiner on steam, Looks gorgeous. Is a top down, RPG, kinda cyberpunk. Had a quick play, is very good and worth a look.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 4, 2022)

Any chance of a cup of tea?


----------



## StormLightningSL (Jan 4, 2022)

I'm sinking hours into Football Manager 2022. The series is my all-time maximum time sink over the years.

This year's iteration has some nice changes, so definitely an upgrade. There are naysayers who still feel that the game engine is too easy and the player wins too often.

But, wth, if I wanted to lose all the time, I wouldn't be playing games


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 4, 2022)

Kena Bridge of Spirits. Epic got me with the sale+coupon. It sat in my cart for a couple days. Now I just can’t stop playing it. I love my little Rots…


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 4, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Just bought Ruiner on steam, Looks gorgeous. Is a top down, RPG, kinda cyberpunk. Had a quick play, is very good and worth a look.
> View attachment 231159


It's also on GOG, 80% off ATM.








						Ruiner
					

RUINER is a brutal action shooter set in the year 2091 in the cyber metropolis Rengkok. A




					www.gog.com


----------



## Sithaer (Jan 4, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Just bought Ruiner on steam, Looks gorgeous. Is a top down, RPG, kinda cyberpunk. Had a quick play, is very good and worth a look.
> View attachment 231159



Thats a pretty fun game, it was free on EPIC at some point so I gave it a try and I ended up finishing it.



Cvrk said:


> View attachment 230999
> View attachment 231000
> 
> View attachment 231001
> ...



Where is Tali?
Don't tell me you let her die _'you monster'_ or just didn't invite her to the party? _'I'm not sure if thats possible tho since I always auto invite everyone'_


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 4, 2022)

Just bought this today too, what an ace little game, even single player i am hooked and it has MP to i believe. It's only £2.99 too atm BUY IT
https://store.steampowered.com/app/270150/RUNNING_WITH_RIFLES/


----------



## dhklopp (Jan 4, 2022)

WOW Classic TBC.  I should really sell my gfx card.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jan 5, 2022)

Halo Custom Edition on a dedicated server (DirectX 9) on December 31, 2021:


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 5, 2022)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> Halo Custom Edition on a dedicated server (DirectX 9) on December 31, 2021:


Don't miss out at SPV3








						SPV3.3.0 Release file
					

The SPV3.3 update to Halo CE brings a huge amount of new features to the acclaimed mod. Additions include Firefight, 15 new skulls to modify campaign missions, new weapons, armor and other customization options, new graphics features like ray-traced...




					www.moddb.com


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jan 5, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Don't miss out at SPV3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't get that, because my focus is on the online-multiplayer experience. Nothing beats the online-multiplayer modes!

The race at the Gephy map, was funny! Still at early stages of tweaking, I managed to get a card crash with it recovering without having to even close the game, LOL! Wouldn't be surprised if it was my GPU core being unstable, despite it not being known to show symptoms like that. But Windows 10 21H2, logged it! It even caused a false network-connection-lost report by the client, LOL.


----------



## Bomby569 (Jan 5, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> Kena Bridge of Spirits. Epic got me with the sale+coupon. It sat in my cart for a couple days. Now I just can’t stop playing it. I love my little Rots…



all with their little hats


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 5, 2022)

lynx29 said:


> Square Enix president knows people who 'play to have fun' dislike NFTs, but he wants them anyway
> 
> 
> President Yosuke Matsuda acknowledges skeptics, but hopes that blockchain tokens can "decentralize" gaming.
> ...



*N*o *F*ucking *T*okens in my world either. Its fine, we're not missing a whole lot except AC 8151901 and Far Cry 852, Squeenix hasn't done much else with its franchises either. I'm just going to make an offline gaming box and emulate everything. Retro / indie is absolutely a blast every time, feature complete, cheap, quality gameplay... I mean... what more could you ask for?


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 5, 2022)

Continuing FF XIII on PS3 again. Still have few (four) missions left and that includes two superbosses. Then I need to beat the Long Gui superboss. Right now I'm farming Adamantoises for platinum ingots which are sellable items. Still have way too many hours farming left as I'm going for all the achievements (or well, trophies as it's PS3) which requires having every piece of equipment owned including their upgraded versions.

edit: Alright, missions 1-63 with 5* rating. Only one more to go and it's pretty damn hard, and it's also an another superboss.


----------



## oobymach (Jan 7, 2022)

Just beat Biomutant, pretty good game narrated by a british guy (made in UK) and well worth playing. Click to enlarge pics.


----------



## Cvrk (Jan 7, 2022)

Biomutant is amazing! And nobody played it. It's such a good game Glad to see you enjoy it


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 7, 2022)

Cvrk said:


> Biomutant is amazing! And nobody played it. It's such a good game Glad to see you enjoy it


I've played it and agree, it's very good! Go for the GOG version though.


----------



## Bomby569 (Jan 7, 2022)

Cvrk said:


> Biomutant is amazing! And nobody played it. It's such a good game Glad to see you enjoy it



i was on their discord, hyped for it, but then came the reviews and trashed so as everyone i read about, it's the 1st time i hear someone praising it


----------



## Cvrk (Jan 7, 2022)

Just finished *Man of Medan*. I am doing it backward, cuz I played House of Ashes first, and then jumped to the first one. HoA kicks ass, but I guess they only improved over time (makes sense). If I would ignore my previous experiences I'd say this still makes for one amazing gaming experience. 
Do not play this alone. If you are like me, it's hard to find a gaming friend, I just feel like these games are 100% for cooperative. 

Just finished the review, allow me to plug this in, if anybody needs more reasons to pick this up.


----------



## ShurikN (Jan 7, 2022)

Continued playing Witcher 3 after a 2 year hiatus. Still good, still having fun with random exploration. 
Still giving Loop Hero a go from time to time.


----------



## nguyen (Jan 8, 2022)

Just finished Deathloop, this game is such a chore to play, basically just go here mop up the area and search for clue, rinse and repeat for about 30 times as you progress slowly with each loop. 

Best Arkane games for me are still Dishonord 1+2 where there are interesting stories, Deathloop just feels like grinding.


----------



## Sithaer (Jan 8, 2022)

Cvrk said:


> View attachment 231571
> 
> Just finished *Man of Medan*. I am doing it backward, cuz I played House of Ashes first, and then jumped to the first one. HoA kicks ass, but I guess they only improved over time (makes sense). If I would ignore my previous experiences I'd say this still makes for one amazing gaming experience.
> Do not play this alone. If you are like me, it's hard to find a gaming friend, I just feel like these games are 100% for cooperative.
> ...



Good thing is that you can play them in any order since they are separate stories anyway.
I did play them in relase order but it makes no difference imo.

Tho it might just be me but Man of Medan was the most punishing in regards of timings/decisions, only 2 person survived that in my game. 

Too bad Until Dawn was never relased on PC, it was their first game in this type on PS 4.


----------



## pp78x (Jan 8, 2022)

Currently, i'm playing back final fantasy XI on my private server, when i'm tired i switch back to play World of Warcraft : Wrath of Lich King or Legion (also on a private server).

I also play offline mode these games : Grand Theft Auto V, Prey, Agents of Mayhem


----------



## kapone32 (Jan 8, 2022)

I had a few days off during the Christmas holiday period. I spent most of my time playing Everspace 2. I absolutely am hooked.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 9, 2022)

Genshin Impact is taking up 50% of my time and like @DeathtoGnomes I'm in 7 Days the rest of the time.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 9, 2022)

pp78x said:


> Currently, i'm playing back final fantasy XI on my private server, when i'm tired i switch back to play World of Warcraft : Wrath of Lich King or Legion (also on a private server).
> 
> I also play offline mode these games : Grand Theft Auto V, Prey, Agents of Mayhem



I wish I knew how to do this, for my 16th bday many many years ago I asked my Dad for a PlayStation 2 FFXI HDD game combo, I ended up reaching around level 38 as a Galka, forget the class. It was such a difficult game, you really had to know the right people and do something called "lightning leveling" I forget the actual terminology, oh wait I remember, they were called "statics" but I never could figure out how to join one. I have some amazing memories from FFXI though, I spent many hours fishing Moat Carp and selling it on the AH.  I really miss that game, FFXIV was a true successor in every way to that game. Thankfully a Realm Reborn fixed everything and made it perfect.

Still it would be awesome to have your very own private server to tinker around with and just do like insanely quick leveling solo and wander around and see all the stuff.  Can you even modify your speed like your mount speed?

on-topic:  I am currently playing nothing, just waiting for God of War to release, should be a blast. I have been watching Koko the Gorilla videos lately... the one with Robin Williams playing tickle with Koko is probably the most genuine happiness I have ever seen in another human being. Makes you wonder if we got this whole thing called life wrong. Maybe instead of endless greed and envy we were supposed to create a symbiosis with the nature around us? As Aristotle said, we are different than the animals and that different part is what we should focus on, but what if that different part was meant to make us avoid are animal instincts (greed/envy/lust) and instead create a symbiosis with the world around us, instead of hitting that world with a sledgehammer to make it the way we want it over and over and over... maybe all of us could laugh with Koko like Robin did, or any variety of unimaginable things we failed to accomplish with treating nature as an object instead of as a source of Light of Consciousness.










on-topic, video is on topic, cause its tickle games Robin Williams is playing


----------



## nguyen (Jan 9, 2022)

Starting Horizon Zero Dawn and oh boy I can't stand how masculine the MC looks, one simple mod later and MC looks much more feminine


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 9, 2022)

Back to the simple things in life, TR Unfinished Business. One of the few TR games I never finished 
Enigmatic sphynx.


----------



## Bomby569 (Jan 9, 2022)

nguyen said:


> Just finished Deathloop, this game is such a chore to play, basically just go here mop up the area and search for clue, rinse and repeat for about 30 times as you progress slowly with each loop.
> 
> Best Arkane games for me are still Dishonord 1+2 where there are interesting stories, Deathloop just feels like grinding.


Prey was very good.

Both D2 and Prey didn't sell very well so they decided they needed change IP's and MP in their games








						Bethesda and Arkane Studios put Dishonored franchise on hiatus
					

It seems that Arkane Studios has decided to put the Dishonored franchise to bed. Lead designer Richard Bare told VG24/7 in a recent interview that the series...




					www.techspot.com
				




the end result was a disaster if you ask me. Biggest disapointment of the year.


----------



## nguyen (Jan 9, 2022)

Bomby569 said:


> Prey was very good.
> 
> Both D2 and Prey didn't sell very well so they decided they needed change IP's and MP in their games
> 
> ...



Thanks for reminding, I haven't played Prey and the Mooncrash DLC yet


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 9, 2022)

Still playing running with rifles, it is very good.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Jan 9, 2022)

Bomby569 said:


> Prey was very good.



Yeah I found it pretty good. Just wish some of the graphics were a bit more polished so it had a more premium feel.


----------



## Vicious (Jan 9, 2022)

Well I just started playing Detroit: Become Human few days ago and once I finish it.. I will start RDR2 if God of War doesn't come out on PC by then.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jan 9, 2022)

WhiteNoise said:


> Genshin Impact is taking up 50% of my time and like @DeathtoGnomes I'm in 7 Days the rest of the time.


I just recently reinstalled it cuz my neighbor plays with his friends.


----------



## Cvrk (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## SN2716057 (Jan 11, 2022)

I just started Guardians of the galaxy, and I gotta say the interaction between all the characters is great, and the music . It runs smooth too, and as a bonus it heats my room nicely.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 11, 2022)

Finally Platinum'd FF XIII 



Spoiler













Spoiler











Let's continue FFVIIR now.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 11, 2022)

Cvrk said:


> View attachment 231808



holy **** that looks real.  Forza?


----------



## purecain (Jan 14, 2022)

Loving Assasins creed Valhalla....
Just found a massive 2 handed sword. Amazing game - Highly recommended!!!


----------



## Cvrk (Jan 14, 2022)

@lynx29 Forza Horizon 5 
@purecain so you actually own a rtx 3090? that is insane....so there actual people in real life that actually own these cards.

anybody preordered God of War on PC? just 9 more hours until release


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 14, 2022)

Cvrk said:


> @lynx29 Forza Horizon 5
> @purecain so you actually own a rtx 3090? that is insane....so there actual people in real life that actually own these cards.
> 
> anybody preordered God of War on PC? just 9 more hours until release



I pre-ordered it, sort of. I won it from @WhiteNoise giveaway.  My friend who is from San Diego, she also pre-ordered it.  We plan to have a lot of fun talking about it once we are done playing.


----------



## Franz (Jan 14, 2022)

Cvrk said:


> View attachment 230999
> View attachment 231000
> 
> View attachment 231001
> ...


Mass effect?


----------



## kapone32 (Jan 14, 2022)

Cvrk said:


> @lynx29 Forza Horizon 5
> @purecain so you actually own a rtx 3090? that is insane....so there actual people in real life that actually own these cards.
> 
> anybody preordered God of War on PC? just 9 more hours until release


It has me itching and it's Friday too.


----------



## Cvrk (Jan 14, 2022)

@Franz Mass Effect 3 Remastered, the one since 2021. 





At this point, I am spamming this thread, but c'mon. I haven't been so excited about a game since 2020 Cyberpunk. *(2021 did nothing for me.)


----------



## Frick (Jan 14, 2022)

Cvrk said:


> @Franz Mass Effect 3 Remastered, the one since 2021.
> 
> View attachment 232315
> 
> ...



Dwafr Fortress Steam release?????!!!


----------



## Sithaer (Jan 14, 2022)

I'm giving Outriders a proper chance, played it ~1 year ago during the beta and also tried the demo but at the time it had various issues so I skipped it.
The game had a pretty big free update ~1 month ago so I decided to check it out since I do like the looter shooter genre + bought the game for 10 $ on EPIC during the xmas sale with a coupon.

Still in the process of going trough the story but I do plan on taking at least 1 char to end game to see what its about cause I mainly care about end game in such games.

On the other hand I'm still playing Shadow of Tomb Raider but its my second playthrough so I'm not in a hurry:



I swear Lara has issues, climbing and walking around such places like its nothing.  _'almost makes me feel uncomfortable sometimes' _


----------



## seth1911 (Jan 14, 2022)

BF1 on my main sys 

The best AC is Odyssey there is a reason for its 130GB on the SSD on my Ps4, but there isn´t any reason why CoD take nearly 180GB.
Even Battlefield 5 with Battleroyal included needs 92GB and looks better than CoD MW/Cold War with 180GB.

In other Words CoD MW or Cold War took with its 180GB nearly the same amount like 3 Battlefield (BF1, BFV, BF2042 = 196GB)


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 14, 2022)

Cvrk said:


> @Franz Mass Effect 3 Remastered, the one since 2021.
> 
> View attachment 232315
> 
> ...



I have to admit playing god of war 1 and 2 on playstation 2 back in the day... was a big moment in my gaming history. there was simply nothing like it before, in terms of scale, and they kept making that scale even bigger with each new iteration. i can't wait to see what this one is like. i haven't owned a playstation since ps2 really. i owned a ps3 for awhile but not for long just wasn't for me so i sold it.  just pc for life, so its a nice treat so many sony games are coming to pc finally.


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 14, 2022)

lynx29 said:


> I have to admit playing god of war 1 and 2 on playstation 2 back in the day... was a big moment in my gaming history. there was simply nothing like it before, in terms of scale, and they kept making that scale even bigger with each new iteration. i can't wait to see what this one is like. i haven't owned a playstation since ps2 really. i owned a ps3 for awhile but not for long just wasn't for me so i sold it.  just pc for life, so its a nice treat so many sony games are coming to pc finally.


All I remember about the PS2 games were QTE's, which I hated.


----------



## kapone32 (Jan 14, 2022)

Sithaer said:


> I'm giving Outriders a proper chance, played it ~1 year ago during the beta and also tried the demo but at the time it had various issues so I skipped it.
> The game had a pretty big free update ~1 month ago so I decided to check it out since I do like the looter shooter genre + bought the game for 10 $ on EPIC during the xmas sale with a coupon.
> View attachment 232324
> Still in the process of going trough the story but I do plan on taking at least 1 char to end game to see what its about cause I mainly care about end game in such games.
> ...


Trust me Outriders will have you feeling like a boss. That Game is uber kinetic and the story is pretty good. Sets up the sequel nicely.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 14, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> All I remember about the PS2 games were QTE's, which I hated.



yeah qte's do suck in games.  but overall it did not bother me, they were few and far between.  the combat/size of scale/graphics on launch day for those respective games was what separated them from the crowd. as far as combat and puzzles go i'd prince of persia the sands of time on original xbox and ps2 was prob the best game in that category of those generations.


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 14, 2022)

Trying to get the last 2 achievements in outlast (beating main campaign and DLC on Insane). Just got killed 2/3 through the DLC while being lost in four walls  
Outlast 2 is next on the list...
EDIT: I did it! After 3 evenings and lots of practice finally managed to not get lost in the hobby shop and not being cut by Eddie later. GG.
Still have a main campaign to go through, and that's going to be a lot harder. Whistleblower is so short - you memorize most of its routes in a couple of playthroughs.


----------



## Franz (Jan 14, 2022)

Cvrk said:


> @Franz Mass Effect 3 Remastered, the one since 2021.


Man, I remember when I played mass effect, this game is so good never got tired until fisnished!

I'm finished yesterday this game: Terminator the resistance





Played all max without grain and cromatic aberration (eww), I'm not a big fan of movie but the game is VERY GOOD! It feels empty in begining but in middle to the end I liked alot.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jan 15, 2022)

And so, the journey begins....
























I'd played about 3 hrs before on PS4 Pro but had got distracted by the release of TLOU II. Glad I waited. Performance is great, graphics are sublime and gameplay/story is superb. I'm playing on hardest difficulty and it is certainly a challenge. Only a couple of hrs in but this is gonna take a while


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 15, 2022)

LifeOnMars said:


> And so, the journey begins....
> 
> View attachment 232461
> 
> ...



you have excellent screenshot taking skills. I do not.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 15, 2022)

WhiteNoise said:


> Genshin Impact is taking up 50% of my time and like @DeathtoGnomes I'm in 7 Days the rest of the time.



Holy crap so you get 10,5 days of gaming out of a week. Proper hardcore, that.


----------



## AusWolf (Jan 15, 2022)

Franz said:


> Man, I remember when I played mass effect, this game is so good never got tired until fisnished!
> 
> I'm finished yesterday this game: Terminator the resistance
> 
> ...


I've just finished Mass Effect 2 (LE). 



Spoiler: SPOILER



It's funny how the human reaper in the end looks exactly like this.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jan 15, 2022)

lynx29 said:


> you have excellent screenshot taking skills. I do not.


Ha ha I'm sure you do, tbh it's quite hard to take a bad screenie of this game. It has great art direction.


----------



## Franz (Jan 15, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> I've just finished Mass Effect 2 (LE).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will play the remastered version soon, it wil be in gamepass


----------



## jormungand (Jan 15, 2022)

LifeOnMars said:


> And so, the journey begins....
> 
> View attachment 232461
> 
> ...


i bought a ps4 slim 3 years ago, main reason to play this game....after 1 hr i got dizzy from the motion blur even though was off and those 30 fps spiking like a mdfkr, sold it same week since Gamestop doesnt accept returns once you open the box (Hilarious), next year got the ps4 pro thinking was going to be a better experience since they said 60 fps performance..... same bs. Returned it,  
and here we are, 
After i finish Vampyr and Control, i can play the game at last.
I hope they decide to bring Ghost of Tsushima to pc too


----------



## looniam (Jan 15, 2022)

lynx29 said:


> you have excellent screenshot taking skills. I do not.


start paint then the game, *PRTSC, *alt/tab to paint, paste, (crop if using two screens) save.

gets easy after a few times. submitting benchmarks scores a few dozen times in the past, muscle memory takes over.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 15, 2022)

NOLF is still one of my all time favourites. The dialogue alone is a peach.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jan 15, 2022)

looniam said:


> start paint then the game, *PRTSC, *alt/tab to paint, paste, (crop if using two screens) save.
> 
> gets easy after a few times. submitting benchmarks scores a few dozen times in the past, muscle memory takes over.


Or just press F12 in steam like I do and simply upload here 

@jormungand I would definitely love to see GoT and Bloodborne on PC. Looking forward to Uncharted, that was great even on the PS4 Pro.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jan 15, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> NOLF is still one of my all time favourites. The dialogue alone is a peach.
> View attachment 232511


¡mujer!


----------



## Cvrk (Jan 15, 2022)

Yeah


----------



## Sithaer (Jan 16, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> Trust me Outriders will have you feeling like a boss. That Game is uber kinetic and the story is pretty good. Sets up the sequel nicely.



For now I'm having a blast with it, like I said I generally like the looter shooter genre _'yeah 1k+ hours in BL 3 alone' _but what will decide is the actual end game but so far its fine.
Story is alright so far, I honestly don't expect much from such games as long as the gameplay and the end game is fun its all fine with me.

Its also big + that they added the transmog system to the game, now I can just look and wear whatever I like.I can't stress enough how much I hate it when a game forces a crappy look on me, that can even turn me away from a game. _'cough PoE, unless you cash out cause foq free transmog or decent looking gear'_

Probably it was a good idea that I picked up the game this late, I read back the previous patch/update notes and they did change a lot of stuff for the better.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 16, 2022)

Sithaer said:


> that they added the transmog system to the game,



you know something really interesting about games I just realized, how we add to the overall English language over time, hey that would be a good paper to write if you are in college lol

transmog for example, probably never existed before world of warcraft.  and now we all know its meaning and can even apply it to cosplay jokes, and so on so forth.  crazy how organic language is. it makes you wonder, if we went back in time like 800 years ago, would we be completely lost lol


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jan 16, 2022)

lynx29 said:


> transmog for example, probably never existed before world of warcraft


exactly introduced 11 yrs ago (29-11-2011) with WOW - Cataclysm v4.3
best invention EVER cus all the times before you (your character) looked silly like as the circus is in town...


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 16, 2022)

plastiscɧ said:


> exactly introduced 11 yrs ago (29-11-2011) with WOW - Cataclysm v4.3
> best invention EVER cus all the times before you (your character) looked silly like as the circus is in town...



yep I wish Final Fantasy XIV transmog system was as easy to use as WoW's was.  in FFXIV you have to have the actual gear you want to use in your inventory... its really a pain in the ***


----------



## Sithaer (Jan 16, 2022)

lynx29 said:


> you know something really interesting about games I just realized, how we add to the overall English language over time, hey that would be a good paper to write if you are in college lol
> 
> transmog for example, probably never existed before world of warcraft.  and now we all know its meaning and can even apply it to cosplay jokes, and so on so forth.  crazy how organic language is. it makes you wonder, if we went back in time like 800 years ago, would we be completely lost lol



I actually never played WoW properly but I did play other games which had the same system so I use the same definition/word.
In the MMO I've played for ~7 years it was called Fusion but I tend to use Transmog since its what most ppl know.

Also, I'm sure its obvious by now but English is not my first language.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jan 16, 2022)

My ship the "Unreliable" sitting on the dock at Edgewater in _The Outer Worlds... _love this game!


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jan 16, 2022)

lynx29 said:


> yep I wish Final Fantasy XIV transmog system was as easy to use as WoW's was.  in FFXIV you have to have the actual gear you want to use in your inventory... its really a pain in the ***


at the beginning in WOW u had to obtain the items as well and put them into the "void storage" that was placed beside the transmog guy.
the problem was, this storage was full after plenty of items. (16 slots = 1 set) ... so no big difference.

nowadays they store it virtually in the interface section. BUT u must obtain the items first into your bag.
once u wore it one time it is stored then forever virtually. but this took 6 more years to the present state.


----------



## Sithaer (Jan 16, 2022)

Speaking of Transmog, this is why I just can't play crappy looking chars in any game anymore cause Vindictus spoiled me, genuinely my most fav armor/weapon designs in any MMO I ever played.

Such a shame that the game is borderline dead and their latest updates don't help either but I'm glad that I played it when it was in its prime.

Transmog wasn't free in the game so to say cause you needed Fusion runes for it and that was a cash shop item or you got them from events.I never spent money on it but then again I had 2 accounts and made use of event rewards as much as I could.

Anyway sry for the off, now let the God of War pics continue.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 16, 2022)

plastiscɧ said:


> at the beginning in WOW u had to obtain the items as well and put them into the "void storage" that was placed beside the transmog guy.
> the problem was, this storage was full after plenty of items. (16 slots = 1 set) ... so no big difference.
> 
> nowadays they store it virtually in the interface section. BUT u must obtain the items first into your bag.
> once u wore it one time it is stored then forever virtually. but this took 6 more years to the present state.



I did not know this about transmog, as I quit WoW in 2006, but then came back in like 2018, so I just took the transmog for granted lol interesting it took so long, I hope FFXIV does similar for transmogs.

@Sithaer I still prefer the armor in FFXIV to those screenshots. I have seen some amazing stuff running around FFXIV. People are very creative with their outfits.


----------



## Sithaer (Jan 16, 2022)

lynx29 said:


> I did not know this about transmog, as I quit WoW in 2006, but then came back in like 2018, so I just took the transmog for granted lol interesting it took so long, I hope FFXIV does similar for transmogs.
> 
> @Sithaer I still prefer the armor in FFXIV to those screenshots. I have seen some amazing stuff running around FFXIV. People are very creative with their outfits.



Same in Vindi, once you got a solid char the end game was all about cosmetics and I've seen some crazy outfits and fusions.
What I had was pretty much what I could get as a free player and it was still crazy good imo.

I'm not a fan of cartoony graphics style MMOs so for me Vindi's design/style was pretty much perfection, Black Desert has good looking stuff too but I don't like the gameplay so yeh. _'btw Vindi runs on source engine like HL 2 and CS ' _


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 16, 2022)

Vayra86 said:


> Holy crap so you get 10,5 days of gaming out of a week. Proper hardcore, that.



I game around 8 to 12 hours a day, nearly every day. I'm a house Dad so instead of drinking wine I game. Kids are in school, I game, kids go to bed, I game...its a good gig. 

Of course, when I go back to work, that will all change. Then it will be back to 14-20 hours a week.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jan 16, 2022)

lynx29 said:


> transmog system was as easy to use as WoW's was





Sithaer said:


> actually never played WoW properly



i am playing now 16 years active without any break. just one toon! (_*nearly 3 years pure playtime*_) do not ask me how much gold i spend for transmogging...... one thing for sure; i lost more than 33.000Gold for the barbershop..  And i died 28.000 times....


----------



## Franz (Jan 16, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> My ship the "Unreliable" sitting on the dock at Edgewater in _The Outer Worlds... _love this game!
> View attachment 232556


This game was very good. I remember when I finished and it not disapoint me.


----------



## SN2716057 (Jan 16, 2022)

I'm enjoying this. Plus I really dig it supports mods.


----------



## Franz (Jan 16, 2022)

I think its the first game that I played DLC, MAN THIS GAME ROCKS! So beatiful for its time and incredible optimized with not one stutter and sometimes it push harder my 6900k.

Dying light:


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 16, 2022)

plastiscɧ said:


> i am playing now 16 years active without any break. just one toon! (_*nearly 3 years pure playtime*_) do not ask me how much gold i spend for transmogging...... one thing for sure; i lost more than 33.000Gold for the barbershop..  And i died 28.000 times....
> 
> View attachment 232589
> View attachment 232590
> View attachment 232591



My Vanilla/TBC Mage at its time clocked 348 days. Thats about when I burned out from that crusade 

690 days, mad respek



looniam said:


> start paint then the game, *PRTSC, *alt/tab to paint, paste, (crop if using two screens) save.
> 
> gets easy after a few times. submitting benchmarks scores a few dozen times in the past, muscle memory takes over.



Try this for maximum photo shoot efficiency , custom button can be prtscr, but then you skip all the other steps. You can also customize whether you want the RTSS osd in view or not, even if its open while you take the pic. If you have it open, RTSS will show a circle icon next to stats so you know you took it.


----------



## Sithaer (Jan 16, 2022)

plastiscɧ said:


> i am playing now 16 years active without any break. just one toon! (_*nearly 3 years pure playtime*_) do not ask me how much gold i spend for transmogging...... one thing for sure; i lost more than 33.000Gold for the barbershop..  And i died 28.000 times....
> 
> View attachment 232589
> View attachment 232590
> View attachment 232591



Thats crazy but as long as you had fun and you have that time then its fine I guess.

I think my longest lasting online game was ~7 years or so but I wasn't that active around the end until I completely stopped playing, put in a good few 1000 hours or so.
I also have and play Diablo 3 since day 1 but not crazy active just come back to it every few months, I have around 3000 hours in the game since the relase so its not even that much.
Most likely put the same ammount in D2 before, if not more.

Funny thing is that on paper I do have all the time to play games since I work from home still and I'm not exactly what would you call a real life active person and spend most of my time at home.
Yet I can't really play more than 2-3 hours/day unless theres a new game that keeps me busy/excited to play, dunno maybe I'm losing my _'gamer'_ spirit or something. _'Gonna play a MMO in ~1 month so I'm curious if thats gonna change or not'_


----------



## looniam (Jan 16, 2022)

Vayra86 said:


> Try this for maximum photo shoot efficiency , custom button can be prtscr, but then you skip all the other steps. You can also customize whether you want the RTSS osd in view or not, even if its open while you take the pic. If you have it open, RTSS will show a circle icon next to stats so you know you took it.
> 
> View attachment 232625


i'm very aware of all that and used it but i dislike taking screenshots or recording w/afterburner or any platform (steam origin, epic, GFE, xbox, whatever) overlays - which i always disable. but thanks anyway.

i spent some time benchmarking fermi, kepler and maxwell where i wanted to avoid anything else running; guess now i'm old and set in my ways. 

keeping OT:


----------



## caroline! (Jan 16, 2022)

Playing (more like exploring, there's no actual gameplay) the Half-Life 2 alpha maps.
Parts of the design are great, features more dark dystopian cyberpunkish elements than the final release where btw except for a single chapter there are no night levels, I find the warm amber and reddish tones for screens and some details better than the blues we see in the actual game.


----------



## AlejoZ (Jan 17, 2022)

DZ Division 1


----------



## suckthebunny (Jan 17, 2022)

Dark Souls 3. at the moment. between recording sessions. trading one monotony for another. it helps


----------



## Cvrk (Jan 17, 2022)

Spoiler: press esc at the right time


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Jan 18, 2022)

Wreckfest 
The only game where its okay to push your an opponent through a pile of tires to stop them winning


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 18, 2022)

Gone fishing in *Days Gone*. I might finish this game one day if I can get past the hordes.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Jan 18, 2022)

Looptap
					

A minimal game to waste your time.




					looptap.vasanthv.com
				




Just hit space-bar.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 19, 2022)

THPS4 @ PS2


----------



## SN2716057 (Jan 21, 2022)

No, I'm not going to draw you.

..


----------



## Ibizadr (Jan 21, 2022)

Playing some doom eternal for the first time but only do it 2min, tomorrow In a long session I will take some ss and post here.


----------



## jormungand (Jan 22, 2022)

Ibizadr said:


> Playing some doom eternal for the first time but only do it 2min, tomorrow In a long session I will take some ss and post here.


I enjoyed Doom Eternal+ dlc1....dlc 2 was boring af . DLC 1 was challenging  dlc 2 childish and boring


----------



## jesdals (Jan 22, 2022)

Haveing server issues in Destiny 2 today - so currently not playing


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 22, 2022)

jesdals said:


> Haveing server issues in Destiny 2 today - so currently not playing


DRM sucks. Play a game from GOG and never have to worry about internet/server issues.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jan 22, 2022)

Stopped for some curbside pickup in FH5.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 22, 2022)

weekendgeek said:


> Stopped for some curbside pickup in FH5.
> 
> View attachment 233533



that's one sweet ride you got there buddy, LOL

ITS KIZMIT JERRY ITS KIZMIT!  -George Costanza


----------



## Cvrk (Jan 22, 2022)

@weekendgeek and he has the covid mask and everything!





As for me. Sometimes I sit and ponder....will I ever be able to buy a new graphics card? Will PS5 be ever on sale? When will they make a OnePlus phone that actually works?
These are all thoughts rushing throw my mind in the middle of the night....


----------



## robot zombie (Jan 22, 2022)

I think I'm gonna try to 100% HZD now. ADHD brain will not let it go. Something in me just says "dive in" and I generally like the challenges, though a few of those hunting grounds challenges are so obnoxious to get the full medals for. It's at least two playthroughs to really do it, if we are counting NG+ stuff. But I'm pretty efficient and confident with the combat. I understand numerous ways to kill every robot in the game, depending on what I have and honestly just how I feel like doing it. I know how to work mixed mobs of different strong enemies, too... arguably the most arduous, as you need to be cutting through the chaos to execute multi-move strategies in these little several-second windows... just know that's what you're doing before you're even there and have it in your head... and know when you're not gonna be there and make whatever defensive or evasive move you need to make right then in order to reposition yourself and get yourself at the right vector relative to your foes.

It's a lot of learned instinct with this game, really. I think that's what makes the combat so great for me. Dark Souls 1 had that same deal going on with learning movements and weaknesses... 'threading the needle in dance' so to speak. If you stick with it and get better at riding the waves in the combat loops, even going outside of your comfort zone with different ways of getting in and out of situations, you start figuring out how to be more creative and opportunistic - and then it gets really fun because you can chain moments together on the fly, adapting your strategy more by learning to stack advantages in the moment. Maybe a secondary enemy does something you don't expect and you make the call that ends the fight even faster. You see the toughest enemies and rush to them, thinking about how you want to beat them, or what the path will be this time around. Dropped hundreds already but every fight still feels different and earned.

I know some people will crank the difficulty, but I've seen what this team's idea of difficulty levels is... which is basically just to unbalance the base stats increasingly more against player as you go up in difficulty... turning what were tense and engaging strategic sorties into mind-numbingly grinding scraps with one or two dominant strategies, which you will always use or die a bunch more. Listen, they're not killing me on the hardest difficulty - sincerely, it is not happening that often. I know how the armor works. I have a dodge reflex attuned to all of the different attack telegraphy whizzing by. So the fights just take a lot longer and the feeling is less of satisfaction and more of gratitude. Dodge, dodge, squeeze, run, dodge, dodge, squeeze...

And then you have to grind for more materials, as you get less damage out of each unit of ammunition. How fun is that? It's a downgrade AFAIC. There's no extra reward. It's not like you level faster, or your exploiting of weaknesses will suddenly give you new advantages that can only be seized by high skill (as in... what if exploiting the tougher, more complex weaknesses already existing gave a 2x damage boost over normal difficulties, but brutish tactics or using moves such as taking easy elemental shots at canisters simply became completely non-viable more often? What if a slow-mo slide to get at a big monster's underside weak spots became a guaranteed crit knockdown? Those are so hard to stick and are only that much more so when the damage stakes are so high for you - you could always get squished and die instantly after failing so hard to time it that you have nothing left to do! Stick it and take the fight over if you're so damned good! GL pussy.)

Granted, some stuff like this happens organiically, just as a consequence of upping stats. But it sucks. For instance, Thunderjaws become a lot harder when 3 Tearblast arrows no longer remove a disc cannon. And on harder difficulties, those things just go to where you are and cook you from above in a second flat. You need to remove them as soon as soon as possible after being noticed, as they will inevitably kill you. But the thing is... there's not a smarter, more skilled alternative you need to execute, now that you are barred from that simple strategy. You now NEED the damage from every round in those two canons. So you're just gonna start off blowing through more tearblast and dodging a couple more times. And then you're gonna get those cannons, use them, and proceed to work through the remaining 3/4 of health it has left by slowly picking the thing apart with arrows, traps and elemental tricks. It's the same game with less fun stuff in it. No longer are you able to be as crafty.... you are funneled out of more interesting strategies by way of the stat imbalance with nothing better to come along with the increased challenge. Shitty, lazy concept for difficulty IMO but still immensely popular. I think some developers just put the difficulty settings in because it's a norm... so it ends up being an afterthought. I mean, they already balanced it once. To do it 5 times in detail? Yeah... I wouldn't bother either.

I mean... they aready have an adaptive difficulty system. For instance, if you always shoot canisters of a particular 'breed' of bot, eventually there will be no variants of that particular robot anywhere that don't have guards on the canisters. You can knock them off, but before the guards were there, you could smack the canisters of 3 or 4 bots before detection, which would blow and potentially kill 10 bots on the spot. You get used to that, and then they take it away from you by making it functionally impossible to lean on that so definitively. They will also become more aggressive, where previously only 1 might've attacked while the others fled, 3 might now try charging you at once. So the first time you try with the new guards fitted, you get a nasty surprise. Watchers gradually become Redeye Watchers, with a new and very mean eye cannon attack, better LOS detection, heavy armor for the head/eye that requires a perfect strike to the eye to get past in one shot, tougher to knock down, fewer open body spots... hard to discern from normal Watchers at first, but you learn to do so quickly, as it changes your entry strategy. When those Redeyes spot you and you can't dispatch them, they become the deadliest distractions from the two Ravagers (or whatever) you also need to tangle with. It all manifests across different enemies in different ways, all of these things that change battle dynamics as you progress in skill and combat ability. They all get physical and behavioral buffs as you level - and it's specific to what you kill and I think sometimes even how you kill. That's a cool system. The enemies you try to grind the most learn to be less grind-able. The options in the menu pale in comparison to what that adds.

So yeah, screw the ultra-hard mode. It's not a pride thing. It's more like my brain will no longer let me let this game go until I do and see everything in it. So I don't need to master every challenge to the utmost... just complete them all in service of learning and experiencing everything the game has to offer.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 22, 2022)

I just finished another Classic SNES game, The Legend of Zelda 3 - A Link to the Past.


No cheats, deathless victory.

This was a mod of LOZ3, the NES Link version. Found in the link below;








						NES Link in A Link to the Past
					

Ever thought about playing a Link to the Past...but with Link from Zelda 1 and 2? No? Well now you c




					www.romhacking.net


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 23, 2022)

I finally broke the Chemult horde in Days Gone by using an alternative location from where to pick 'em off.


Spoiler: Alt method



Instead of going to the cafeteria, the entrance of which closes up with broken furniture when you crawl in, head for the small wooden hut to the left (which you can climb onto via the small fence next to the gas cylinder) of the petrol station. I laid proximity and remote mines around the hut, attracted the freaks over and then bombarded them with Molotovs, grenades, stick bombs and Napalm. The rest I picked off with whatever ammo I had left. 
Some freaks managed to climb up onto the hut, which was a bit nerve wracking and I didn't fancy starting all over again.


This part has to be beaten in order to progress through the game and I had left it for several months, so that paid off in the end as it usually does.
Very satisfying indeed.


----------



## seth1911 (Jan 23, 2022)

WhiteNoise said:


> I game around 8 to 12 hours a day, nearly every day. I'm a house Dad so instead of drinking wine I game. Kids are in school, I game, kids go to bed, I game...its a good gig.
> 
> Of course, when I go back to work, that will all change. Then it will be back to 14-20 hours a week.


Hmm this isnt much while im work im playing about 30 hours a week  

I wanna play BF1 but my pc is such of a lame thing with the GT 710 it isnt funny to play with 24 FPS


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jan 23, 2022)

seth1911 said:


> I wanna play BF1 but my pc is such of a lame thing with the GT 710 it isnt funny to play with 24 FPS


Let me guess, it's not going to be butter-smooth like Nintendo's 24 FPS?


----------



## Cvrk (Jan 23, 2022)

When you know so much you can pass any examen!
.....but it's sports, and you need a body to run


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 24, 2022)

Cvrk said:


> View attachment 233628
> 
> When you know so much you can pass any examen!
> .....but it's sports, and you need a body to run




in the future can you please do these images in spoiler tags? i am not that far into the game yet


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 24, 2022)

Finished all side stories in Judgement, which involved defeating this a-hole:








(Obviously not my video)
It took multiple attempts, even on Easy. And here I was plowing through everyone on Hard. Add to this freaking alpha effects that killed performance even on a PS5 (game is running solid 60 otherwise) and I was constantly stopping myself from tossing the damn controller. No wonder the achievement for completing this guy is called "He just doesn't give up".

Now to finish the main story line and move on to Lost Judgement.


----------



## AlejoZ (Jan 24, 2022)

I had this game in my GOG library since 2020 never played...


----------



## Calmmo (Jan 24, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> Finished all side stories in Judgement, which involved defeating this a-hole:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha, 2 pulls on normal and i called it quits. BS fight.


----------



## Stormbringer (Jan 24, 2022)

Right now i'm playing Skyrim V SE with some mods.
GPU = Vega 8.
https://postimg.cc/bdTPJVYC
https://postimg.cc/RNZBn1NM
https://postimg.cc/3dfHjyv2
https://postimg.cc/rDd2f813


----------



## seth1911 (Jan 24, 2022)

Im so tired about shooters on console,
1) mostly no crossplay
2) this insane shit Aim Assist (I never used them with Gamepads on Console)
      A: i can play with a Gamepad a shooter 
      B: i cant play a Shooter with gamepad but not this ...... Aim Assist 

I did 95% play on CoD MW 2019 against PC Players in Crossplay, mostly not Console only


----------



## DR4G00N (Jan 24, 2022)

Trying to play Witcher 3 atm after buying it 7 years ago but it keeps crashing constantly, about 10 times in 1hr, so far not a very enjoyable experience to say the least.


----------



## jormungand (Jan 24, 2022)

DR4G00N said:


> Trying to play Witcher 3 atm after buying it 7 years ago but it keeps crashing constantly, about 10 times in 1hr, so far not a very enjoyable experience to say the least.


steam, gog?? for real youre the first  one i hear having issues after so many patches. Crashing should be related to something else. 10 times in 1 hr , something is off.
i ran that game on a

FX 8350 + 8gb kingston ddr3+ GTX 970

7700k stock and oc 5ghz + 16gb ddr4 corsair 3000mhz
+ gtx1070 and rtx 2070 super

and my current rig
ryzen 5600x  ddr4 16gb Crucial Ballistix 3200 + rtx 2070 super

res 1080p/1440p/ 1440p ultrawide - SSD and HDD both

on steam platform  and never had  issues with crashing.


----------



## DR4G00N (Jan 25, 2022)

jormungand said:


> steam, gog?? for real youre the first  one i hear having issues after so many patches. Crashing should be related to something else. 10 times in 1 hr , something is off.
> i ran that game on a
> 
> FX 8350 + 8gb kingston ddr3+ GTX 970
> ...


I have it on gog.

Reinstalled the gpu drivers with NVCleanInstall and removed ansel plus some other things, closed Precision X16 and so far it hasn't crashed again.

Will have to play some more to see if it actually fixed anything though.


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 25, 2022)

seth1911 said:


> Im so tired about shooters on console,
> 1) mostly no crossplay
> 2) this insane shit Aim Assist (I never used them with Gamepads on Console)
> A: i can play with a Gamepad a shooter
> ...


I'm against crossplay between console and PC players in competitive shooters. Console vs console is fine.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 25, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> I'm against crossplay between console and PC players in competitive shooters.


Why?


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 25, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Why?


M+k vs gamepad isn't really fair, even with aim assist.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 25, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> M+k vs gamepad isn't really fair, even with aim assist.


Ah, ok. That's a good point. Although, if game & console system devs would just support KB+M, it really wouldn't matter.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 25, 2022)

Well currently playing ED mostly as usual found a “unicorn” I’ll share at the bottom. But outside that started A Plague Tale again and actually got hooked this time. Still playing Kena which is really getting challenging now and started a second play through of Detroit Become Human again and have made some very different choices that so I’ve seen some new consequences. 
Been playing this game for 7 years since Day 1 and is only the 2nd one I’ve ever seen/been too I had my full wing with me one only playing for a week so was a real treat for everyone.


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 25, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Ah, ok. That's a good point. Although, if game & console system devs would just support KB+M, it really wouldn't matter.


They do support m+k, however:








						Halo Infinite's PC Cheaters Drive Players To Ask for Crossplay Opt-Out
					

Halo Infinite PC cheaters prompt crossplay gripes




					screenrant.com
				



I remember being called cheater/hacker/aimbot etc when playing semi-competitively around 10 years ago, and that's with PC only game. In case of Halo probably something like 95% of these "cheaters" are PC players with m+k and semi-decent skill level.


----------



## Bomby569 (Jan 25, 2022)

Get the pitchforks. I didn't like FF7 remake. It looks amazing, but i disliked what they did with the combat, the classic style is worthless and the new style transformed the game into a action brawler.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 25, 2022)

Bomby569 said:


> Get the pitchforks. I didn't like FF7 remake. It looks amazing, but i disliked what they did with the combat, the classic style is worthless and the new style transformed the game into a action brawler.


I never actually tried the classic style and far too long to remember how it was on the OG PS version. Is it that different? I mean I’m usually just a button masher in these types of games anyway…just do the “pause” to use specials/powers.


----------



## seth1911 (Jan 25, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> M+k vs gamepad isn't really fair, even with aim assist.


Its fair if u can use a gamepad, it should be my decision to be play with a pad (without aim assist) against m+k .


----------



## Bomby569 (Jan 25, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> I never actually tried the classic style and far too long to remember how it was on the OG PS version. Is it that different? I mean I’m usually just a button masher in these types of games anyway…just do the “pause” to use specials/powers.



this was the OG









in the classic mode the characters fight on some auto mode and you just wait for a charge to pick the special strikes, it's really weird and the worst of both worlds


----------



## jesdals (Jan 25, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> DRM sucks. Play a game from GOG and never have to worry about internet/server issues.


I am all about the graphics so not so much going back to old games - I am looking forward to some new eye candy games soon - Destiny 2 is more or less just for fun


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 25, 2022)

jesdals said:


> I am all about the graphics so not so much going back to old games - I am looking forward to some new eye candy games soon - Destiny 2 is more or less just for fun




What is an eye candy game that you are looking forward to? I haven't kept up with what is up and coming, so just curious.


----------



## jesdals (Jan 25, 2022)

Id hope for some nice graphics in Dying Light 2 but seems less apealing nearing launch - hopeing for some Division 3 - but seems be a long wait for that


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 25, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> They do support m+k, however:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, most of that is a bunch of whiners who don't want to develop the skills to be competitive.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 25, 2022)

Back in the north with Boozer in Days Gone and now I'm completely hooked. Fabulous game and never a dull moment.
Some have accused the game of being repetitive same old, same old, but  completely disagree. It's a breath of fresh air after so many Far Cry games, but can't really be compared to Dying Light. I think it's better anyway.
The bike is well buffed up now.


----------



## jormungand (Jan 25, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> M+k vs gamepad isn't really fair, even with aim assist.


really? go check BF2042, console has magnetism with the hitbox the size of trash wagon.
sometimes i even laugh at EA/Dice bs


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 25, 2022)

jesdals said:


> I am all about the graphics so not so much going back to old games - I am looking forward to some new eye candy games soon - Destiny 2 is more or less just for fun


Then have fun with your DRM and being kicked off their game whenever the wind changes.

Just an FYI, GOG gets new, current gen games all the time. But hey, you do you and let the corporate world walk all over your rights..


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 26, 2022)

jormungand said:


> really? go check BF2042, console has magnetism with the hitbox the size of trash wagon.
> sometimes i even laugh at EA/Dice bs


It's the same with destiny 2 with cross-platform now, although some gamepad(aim assist is there too) users are really good to the point m+kb doesn't phase them. 
The meta on destiny 2 though some guns just works better for gamepad as you don't need to do crazy turns to aim, while of course its not an issue with m+kb.
There is a problem still though where you can encounter cheaters/hacking in PVP and most of it is from PC users.


----------



## DR4G00N (Jan 26, 2022)

DR4G00N said:


> Trying to play Witcher 3 atm after buying it 7 years ago but it keeps crashing constantly, about 10 times in 1hr, so far not a very enjoyable experience to say the least.


Found the cause it seems, it was Hairworks set to full causing it to crash for whatever reason. Played for a couple hours now just fine.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 27, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> Back in the north with Boozer in Days Gone and now I'm completely hooked. Fabulous game and never a dull moment.
> Some have accused the game of being repetitive same old, same old, but  completely disagree. It's a breath of fresh air after so many Far Cry games, but can't really be compared to Dying Light. I think it's better anyway.
> The bike is well buffed up now.
> View attachment 233937


I genuinely tried to get into into it but just didn’t grab me I may need to get further in before I feel it


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 27, 2022)

Pokemon legends Arceus on Ryujinx EMU, runs really well tbh. using a xbox wireless pad to emu the pro controller


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 27, 2022)

seth1911 said:


> Im so tired about shooters on console,
> 1) mostly no crossplay
> 2) this insane shit Aim Assist (I never used them with Gamepads on Console)
> A: i can play with a Gamepad a shooter
> ...



There is really only one, well maybe two real console shooters.
GoldenEye and Perfect Dark.

And there are only a similar number of real PC shooters.
UT and Quake.

Everything else? Thanks for trying, but no. Oh yeah, Cod and BF, sure. But let's face it, they're all broken today. In another topic I saw UT'99 and remembered. The video alone just cements it: what the hell happened in two decades since then? We're still shooting but somehow lots of stuff doesn't work as well as it used to. I've seen my share of shooters after UT99 and 2004 but I cant say any of them stuck with me for any longer than a couple months. The first COD MW on PS was enjoyable though. But it still never even got close to the suspense or adrenaline of arena shooters.

Do you remember UT (PS2?) and UT3 on the Playstation 3? That was hilarious in all of its clunkiness. And somehow the PS2 version that was more clunky, was still better - even with a similarly insane aim assist.


----------



## Cvrk (Jan 27, 2022)

*Lotus Evija.*
Favorite car on the planet. Probably the most _real _implementation of an electric engine ever made. 1 single gear. You get the full power of the battery spinning the wheels at a single press of the pedal. it takes you from 0 to infinite with no gear shift.
Internal combustion requires gear shift. Electricity is instant. All at once.

Amazing


----------



## seth1911 (Jan 27, 2022)

Battlefield 3 on my Insane GPU, HD 6570 OC
1400x900 windowed Medium (Textures High) about 30 FPS on Caspian Border

KD insane 0.4


----------



## Frick (Jan 27, 2022)

Subnautice Below Zero was on sale, so I got it, and I have one thing to say to all game devs: Please let us choose UI/subtitle language in the game settings, or hire people to translate your game for you. Use the system language if you want, but let us choose english. I wouldn't mind if the games were actually translated by actual translators, but they aren't. It's google translate and it's NOT THE SAME THING. Language is context, culture, expressions and machine translation doesn't have those things. I mean you can understand the translations, but it's not good or even correct and at this point it is actually hurting the languages that aren't english because young people think the machine translations are good when in reality they're kinda bad. Every single language is colorful and interesting but becuase many will just see english and the english at best being shittily translated by software people think english is The Superior Language. It's not progress, it's cultural warfare. /rant

EDIT: Hey I could change language. The point still stands though. About bad translations.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 27, 2022)

Cvrk said:


> View attachment 234160
> 
> *Lotus Evija.*
> Favorite car on the planet. Probably the most _real _implementation of an electric engine ever made. 1 single gear. You get the full power of the battery spinning the wheels at a single press of the pedal. it takes you from 0 to infinite with no gear shift.
> ...



Electricity has 100% torque from 0 rpm too


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jan 28, 2022)

Finished main questline in "Murder on Eridanos", part of the DLC for The Outer Worlds. Seen below is one of the subsections of Eridanos. This is a jovian-type gas giant in the Halcyon system currently being mined for resources.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 28, 2022)

Cvrk said:


> View attachment 234160
> 
> *Lotus Evija.*
> Favorite car on the planet. Probably the most _real _implementation of an electric engine ever made. 1 single gear. You get the full power of the battery spinning the wheels at a single press of the pedal. it takes you from 0 to infinite with no gear shift.
> ...


Ohhh which Forza? Koenigsegg has the single gear Regera but only other super car I know to use one.  If that’s 5 I must seek it out!



Vayra86 said:


> There is really only one, well maybe two real console shooters.


I dunno Syphon Filter was rather memorable but I’ve never gotten on with shooters and Game pads ever…


----------



## Cvrk (Jan 28, 2022)

@INSTG8R yes Forza 5. 
@AlwaysHope i really wanted to play Outer Worlds. I can't. After you get the first main mission, you have to go end open a water valve, inside the compound you get attacked by drone/robots. Every ...single...time i run out of bullets. It's impossible to shoot all the robots, you just don;t have enough bullets.
Started the game from the beginning, tried to do side stuff to increase or get more ammo....not happening. That's the first mission and it's impossible to get more bullets. 
I uninstalled the game.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 28, 2022)

Now playing Final Fantasy X on PS3, man I hate that minigame where you get Tidus' sigil for his ultimate weapon as it's purely luck-based, the last time I got the 0:00:00 with second try, now the RNG just seems to be against me.

edit: got it!


----------



## seth1911 (Jan 28, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Pokemon legends Arceurs on Ryujinx EMU, runs really well tbh. using a xbox wireless pad to emu the pro controller
> View attachment 234147


Never read before that there is a switch emu out there, thanks now i dont need a switch


----------



## Stormbringer (Jan 28, 2022)

Skyrim V SE.
Two little brats


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jan 29, 2022)

Cvrk said:


> @AlwaysHope i really wanted to play Outer Worlds. I can't. After you get the first main mission, you have to go end open a water valve, inside the compound you get attacked by drone/robots. Every ...single...time i run out of bullets. It's impossible to shoot all the robots, you just don;t have enough bullets.
> Started the game from the beginning, tried to do side stuff to increase or get more ammo....not happening. That's the first mission and it's impossible to get more bullets.
> I uninstalled the game.


What difficulty level you play on? Can you upload a screenshot of the area your having difficulty in? atm, I'm immersed in Peril on Grogan DLC. Can't recall off hand exactly what part your referring too.

On another aspect of this game in general, I've never seen my system as measured from the wall socket with a watt meter indicate up to 550W load before! with any game I've played in over a decade. This is inside the player's in game menu for resource management, not in the actual game world. Afaik, it's uses Unreal engine v4.2. Think there is some crappy optimization going on here...
Fearing my 750w psu will trip out from 12v rail overload!


----------



## Cvrk (Jan 29, 2022)

@AlwaysHope mmmm. I did not measure the wattage load, but something similar happen to me when playing Black Book. An excellent over-the-top gem that most people do not know about.
Nothing happens in terms of graphics but the GPU fans go crazy!..i mean super crazy, something when playing that game the fans both of my graphics ard and cpu ramp up soo much. Might also be  bad optimization s you say it.


----------



## Franz (Jan 29, 2022)

So beatiful




I finished this game some years ago and this game rocks! I played for some minutes just to test my machine, manually set on all max and it performs incredible well and smooth. For some time I'm thinking to replay this master piece but it have SO MUCH puzzles for my taste  

At the first time those stunning graphics and this jumpy filly cheered me up to finish this game. No regrets at all


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 29, 2022)

Franz said:


> So beatiful
> View attachment 234415
> 
> I finished this game some years ago and this game rocks! I played for some minutes just to test my machine, manually set on all max and it performs incredible well and smooth. For some time I'm thinking to replay this master piece but it have SO MUCH puzzles for my taste
> ...



I had to use YouTube to solve some of the puzzles, nothing wrong with that to get them done quicker. It's a shame we have not seen a game from this company in quite some time... these tomb raider games were so well optimized... very underrated games. I enjoyed them more than the Witcher 3 personally.


----------



## Franz (Jan 29, 2022)

lynx29 said:


> I had to use YouTube to solve some of the puzzles, nothing wrong with that to get them done quicker. It's a shame we have not seen a game from this company in quite some time... these tomb raider games were so well optimized... very underrated games. I enjoyed them more than the Witcher 3 personally.


I seen some videos about those puzzles on church too, few of then are totally nightmare but anyway it took much time to set those things and wait it work alone. The game is awesome for sure, even not liking the climb style it didint become boring for me. Maybe I play it again later, like I did with dying light after so much time.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 29, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> I genuinely tried to get into into it but just didn’t grab me I may need to get further in before I feel it


It grows on you eventually and I find Days Gone to be a welcome change from the other games I've been playing. In fact I did leave it for several months because I couldn't defeat a particular horde. But when I went back to it, I found a blind spot and mowed them down which was very satisfying.


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 29, 2022)

Finished Judgement. Starting Lost Judgement as I type this. Don't know who in their right mind runs it in 30fps mode, it feels so sluggish. Standard is 1440p 60fps and that's what I will use.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 30, 2022)

Next, attract a horde to swarm all over the beast!


----------



## jormungand (Jan 30, 2022)

I started Vampyr a a couple of weeks ago since got it from free on EGS so far im loving the game. Its not perfect like for example the camera gets stuck in dialogues were you barely can see each other faces, but really gets you inside that world.
My only complain that is keeping me away from jumping back again more often is....WTH those loading times!!!!!!!
and since i was eager to play GoW i bought it yesterday and wow!!! its a completely different experience from the headache i had with both PS4 models (Slim/Pro)


----------



## Franz (Jan 30, 2022)

jormungand said:


> I started Vampyr a a couple of weeks ago since got it from free on EGS so far im loving the game. Its not perfect like for example the camera gets stuck in dialogues were you barely can see each other faces, but really gets you inside that world.
> My only complain that is keeping me away from jumping back again more often is....WTH those loading times!!!!!!!
> and since i was eager to play GoW i bought it yesterday and wow!!! its a completely different experience from the headache i had with both PS4 models (Slim/Pro)


I try this game via epic games, but I'm facing stuttering problems, here it loads very fast but that stutter when turn the camera sometimes gets me angry. I tried some tricks which I see searching on internet it solved the 62fps locked but those stutters still haunts me


----------



## jormungand (Jan 30, 2022)

Franz said:


> I try this game via epic games, but I'm facing stuttering problems, here it loads very fast but that stutter when turn the camera sometimes gets me angry. I tried some tricks which I see searching on internet it solved the 62fps locked but those stutters still haunts me


Ive seen some vids and threads of how to fix the loading times on Vampyr but im skeptic to try them, and most of them are for steam platform


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 30, 2022)

I've just finished the main story of Days Gone and surprise, surprise, there's still loads to do in the game. More missions, hordes to clear and enemies to take down. Then there's Game+ which I'll probably try when I've cleared the map.
This game is up there in my all-time top five games ever. Production values, story development, graphics, crafting mechanics and above all, character development. I really felt invested in all the major characters, much more than any game I've played, perhaps with the exception of Lara Croft in the later games and one or two individuals in Far Cry 3&4.
And there are certain characters that need a really good kicking, such as Col, Garret and that Skizzo bloke.


Spoiler


----------



## SN2716057 (Jan 30, 2022)

Project Cars is so much better in VR, I even wanted to put on my sun glasses because how blinding that sun was (Dubai). 





If you have VR, and love flying sims, I highly recommend VTOL VR (it also has STOL aircraft). It is pretty dang difficult though. 
Also House of the Dying Sun, a more arcady space fighter, which uses either controller or M+K, is highly recommended. HotDS can also be played without VR.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 30, 2022)

I played and beat a game called Florence last night, I thought it was decent. Very indie art scene.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 30, 2022)

Once again FFX HD on PS3. I still hate blitzball even after 19 years, especially when I have to play the league and tournaments many times to get the rewards (Wakka's overdrives and sigil for his celestial weapon).



SN2716057 said:


> Project Cars is so much better in VR, I even wanted to put on my sun glasses because how blinding that sun was (Dubai).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm, I liked Dirt Rally 2.0 and Assetto Corsa on VR, I should buy it some day.


----------



## SN2716057 (Jan 31, 2022)

Look ma, no hands!




Plus a small clip from VTOL VR. This was my second flight which was longer cause I didn't crash just after take-off  
You control the aircraft using the VR controllers (Index in my case) which takes getting used to. Most button that you see you have to reach with your controller and "physically" switch or rotate.


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 31, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Once again FFX HD on PS3. I still hate blitzball even after 19 years, especially when I have to play the league and tournaments many times to get the rewards (Wakka's overdrives and sigil for his celestial weapon).
> 
> 
> Hm, I liked Dirt Rally 2.0 and Assetto Corsa on VR, I should buy it some day.


Yeah Blitzball sucks so much.

Lost Judgment is fun, really liking the story and the amount of detail put into character models is amazing. And yeah, "prioritize resolution" aka 4K "30 fps" mode is pretty much as bad as 900p in original Judgement on a PS4, meaning dips into mid 20's which is completely unplayable. 1440p 60 is rock solid and I use my FHD monitor anyway so I can't really complain. Even on a 4K TV this would still look fine and 60 fps is a must in a brawler.
The only thing that is off is the pacing, it pretty much takes 3 chapters to actually get to the point when you can take on side quests.
There's a story (paid) DLC that's suppose to be out in Spring that has 10h of story content with Kaito (ex-Yakuza). Rumors are that Kaito can be the next protagonist for the series if SEGA won't be able to make a deal for porting the first two games to PC.


----------



## OliverQueen (Jan 31, 2022)

Seasonal Diablo 3 still... Only game I play TBH as not got time to be sat there learning new games that I probably won't play after a week or so


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 31, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> Yeah Blitzball sucks so much.


On almost half way though. I got attack reels and now there's status reels as a league prize. This truly sucks (as it has always sucked) but at least it won't take forever. After this, I have only Kimahri's sigil to get (that butterfly bullshit).


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 31, 2022)

catching up on my free games on EGS ... out of 123 games i only really paid for 2: Horizon : Zero Dawn and Werewolf The Apocalypse : Earthblood

at the moment falling in love with Relicta, Nioh : complete edition and Daemon X Machina

on the later ... quite enjoyable 

basic mecha and character plugsuit


but that was without counting free DLC stuff 
cosmetic but that's more like it! 


quite extensive character creation menu 


well it's XSEED and Marvelous ... i know why i like that one 


aside the online mode ofc ... not a huge fan of online co-op or pvp ... (Nioh is fine tho )


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 31, 2022)

GreiverBlade said:


> catching up on my free games on EGS ... out of 123 games i only really paid for 2: Horizon : Zero Dawn and Werewolf The Apocalypse : Earthblood
> 
> at the moment falling in love with Relicta, Nioh : complete edition and Daemon X Machina
> 
> ...


Weird, I've missed that. Luckily there was still time left to claim that. Daemon X Machina, I meant.


----------



## Cutechri (Jan 31, 2022)

Yume Nikki. Play it if you haven't.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 31, 2022)

Cutechri said:


> Yume Nikki. Play it if you haven't.


Looks like a freebie. I'll install it and play later, now I'll return back to PS3 with that crappy Blitzball in FFX


----------



## Cutechri (Jan 31, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Looks like a freebie. I'll install it and play later, now I'll return back to PS3 with that crappy Blitzball in FFX


Prepare for a trip of the ages


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 31, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Weird, I've missed that. Luckily there was still time left to claim that. Daemon X Machina, I meant.


and thanks to you i noticed there were 3 more free DLC in the list (the other non free are not too highly priced ... maybe later next month )

well 2 free and one 100% discounted from 6.99chf to 0.00chf (technically free ... nitpicking? much? )


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 31, 2022)

GreiverBlade said:


> and thanks to you i noticed there were 3 more free DLC in the list (the other non free are not too highly priced ... maybe later next month )
> 
> well 2 free and one 100% discounted from 6.99chf to 0.00chf (technically free ... nitpicking? much? )


Oh, thanks for the tip, I grabbed those as well. The DLC was also 6.99 in Euros

edit: Seems that today's rate is 1CHF = 0.96EUR so pretty similar value


----------



## Cvrk (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 1, 2022)

Cvrk said:


> View attachment 234842



this cover made me think of Glory Road by Robert Heinlein... its so on point its scary...


----------



## seth1911 (Feb 1, 2022)

Deep Rock Galactic, its good game but ive never saw so stupid players like the germans.
i dont join a lobby with germans, even every other is better.


----------



## skates (Feb 1, 2022)

Hidden deep, a side scroller on PC. Get it on Steam.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 1, 2022)

Was playing Fortnite until all servers just went down...at least I got my solo win just before it happened.


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 1, 2022)

Clearing up enemy camps in Days Gone, then the rest of the hordes and I may go for Game+, presumably with all that I've gained so far.
My favourite weapon is the sniper (SSR) rifle and there are five to choose from, depending on your level.
If only there were to be a sequel to this superb game, but sadly it's not to be


----------



## Franz (Feb 1, 2022)

Cvrk said:


> View attachment 234842



Man, for some time it bugged my mind. I was thinking it could be a 1980's game or something else and how are you playing this.... After a google research I realized its outer wolrds


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Feb 1, 2022)

seth1911 said:


> Deep Rock Galactic, its good game but ive never saw so stupid players like the germans.
> i dont join a lobby with germans, even every other is better.



Rock and stone; to the bone.   DRG's been almost 100% of my game time this calendar year. But then again, I usually end up hyper-focusing on one title to the near-exclusion of all others.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 1, 2022)

I've stopped playing games and started learning how to create them on UE5. Also learning blender as I have no experience of either. All I can say is, it's all very addictive and is far outweighing my desire to play games at the moment.


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 1, 2022)

LifeOnMars said:


> I've stopped playing games and started learning how to create them on UE5. Also learning blender as I have no experience of either. All I can say is, it's all very addictive and is far outweighing my desire to play games at the moment.



how much does it cost to get UE5 and Blender on my PC? and any free tutorial vids you have come across that you have found to be particularly helpful?

I might try to create something myself!


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Feb 1, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> how much does it cost to get UE5 and Blender on my PC? and any free tutorial vids you have come across that you have found to be particularly helpful?
> 
> I might try to create something myself!



Blender is free and open source:









						Download — blender.org
					

The Freedom to Create.




					www.blender.org
				




Unreal Engine is free to use for personal use, and for commercial game products there's a royalty you pay if your sales exceed $1M









						Unreal Engine | The most powerful real-time 3D creation tool
					

Unreal Engine is the world’s most open and advanced real-time 3D creation tool for photoreal visuals and immersive experiences.




					www.unrealengine.com
				




Free tutorials for UE on that site as well.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 2, 2022)

rickss69 said:


> Was playing Fortnite until all servers just went down...at least I got my solo win just before it happened.  View attachment 234889


Wait, Fortnite doesn't have an offline single player mode?


----------



## Frick (Feb 2, 2022)

Cvrk said:


> @INSTG8R yes Forza 5.
> @AlwaysHope i really wanted to play Outer Worlds. I can't. After you get the first main mission, you have to go end open a water valve, inside the compound you get attacked by drone/robots. Every ...single...time i run out of bullets. It's impossible to shoot all the robots, you just don;t have enough bullets.
> Started the game from the beginning, tried to do side stuff to increase or get more ammo....not happening. That's the first mission and it's impossible to get more bullets.
> I uninstalled the game.



That's because they are naturally armored against bullets (because they're metal). You need zap damage, and zap melee weapons.


----------



## Hyderz (Feb 2, 2022)

Aliens Fireteam Ultrawide 3440x1440

Swarm!!!


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 2, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> how much does it cost to get UE5 and Blender on my PC? and any free tutorial vids you have come across that you have found to be particularly helpful?
> 
> I might try to create something myself!


Weekendgeek said it all. All I would add, is that it's a steep learning curve, but it's so satisfying when you manage to convert what you have in your head onto the screen. I'm using blueprints at the moment (visual scripting) but fully intend to then embark on learning C++. I'm doing various courses and tutorials on skillshare and udemy, as well as reading up on stuff. There are numerous tutorials on youtube as well but some people have bad habits and will use very inefficient code so try to get into good habits from the start. Have fun and good luck.


----------



## SN2716057 (Feb 2, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> Clearing up enemy camps in Days Gone, then the rest of the hordes and I may go for Game+, presumably with all that I've gained so far.
> My favourite weapon is the sniper (SSR) rifle and there are five to choose from, depending on your level.
> If only there were to be a sequel to this superb game, but sadly it's not to be
> View attachment 234891


Nice. My current fav is the suppressed Ar15 lookalike, it eats ammo though. Did you install any mods?


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 2, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> Nice. My current fav is the suppressed Ar15 lookalike, it eats ammo though. Did you install any mods?


Is that a sniper rifle? No, no mods yet, but I may well do when I've cleared some more hordes.
I like playing with mods, but not to interfere with the main story, but I've finished that now anyway.
Nexus Mods?
Mind you, this would be excellent! (Daryl Dixon mod)








						Daryl Dixon
					

This mod replaces Deacon's head with Daryl's head,its fully rigged.




					www.nexusmods.com


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 2, 2022)

LifeOnMars said:


> Weekendgeek said it all. All I would add, is that it's a steep learning curve, but it's so satisfying when you manage to convert what you have in your head onto the screen. I'm using blueprints at the moment (visual scripting) but fully intend to then embark on learning C++. I'm doing various courses and tutorials on skillshare and udemy, as well as reading up on stuff. There are numerous tutorials on youtube as well but some people have bad habits and will use very inefficient code so try to get into good habits from the start. Have fun and good luck.



I think this is really awesome of you to be so proactive with your imagination, honestly its inspired me, I may give it a go.


----------



## WhoDecidedThat (Feb 2, 2022)

jormungand said:


> dlc 2 childish and boring


Play DLC 2 on the latest patch. It is a bit better now, they updated the encounters.


----------



## SN2716057 (Feb 2, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> Is that a sniper rifle? No, no mods yet, but I may well do when I've cleared some more hordes.
> I like playing with mods, but not to interfere with the main story, but I've finished that now anyway.
> Nexus Mods?
> Mind you, this would be excellent! (Daryl Dixon mod)
> ...


No, an assault weapon, it's called the Rock Chuck



I've looked at Romero zombies (slower normal zombies, hordes are unaffected) and bigger hordes but I haven't installed them yet.
I do have better (flash)light, better bino's (more zoom), modern silencer (instead of a freaking oil can), and slightly better sprinting installed.

Daryl or Winter soldier?


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 3, 2022)

my final fantasy xiv lev 90 Summoner, just maxed out my gear today, finally got my weapon upgrade after 7 weeks of raids (not doing savage raids)


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 3, 2022)

I am totally hooked on Life is Strange Remastered yesterday and today


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 3, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> I am totally hooked on Life is Strange Remastered yesterday and today



I was going to get this, but I feel like they should have given those of us who own the other games a discount on this, $39.99 seems fairly steep for buying the same two games again... :/

in other news, I dyed my weapon a pastel blue metallic


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 3, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I was going to get this, but I feel like they should have given those of us who own the other games a discount on this, $39.99 seems fairly steep for buying the same two games again... :/
> 
> in other news, I dyed my weapon a pastel blue metallic
> 
> View attachment 235143



I got both the remastered because I pre-ordered Life is Strange: True Colors Ultimate Edition last year never regard that game together with original Life is Strange and Life is Strange: Before the Storm.

I also pre-ordered Gran Turismo 7 25 Anniversary Edition earlier this month yes I am huge Gran Turismo fan from the first and second game then I didn't get PS2 and PS3 even now I got a PS3 slim soft modded and Gran Turismo 2 again.


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 3, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> I got both the remastered because I pre-ordered Life is Strange: True Colors Ultimate Edition last year never regard that game together with original Life is Strange and Life is Strange: Before the Storm.
> 
> I also pre-ordered Gran Turismo 7 25 Anniversary Edition earlier this month yes I am huge Gran Turismo fan from the first and second game then I didn't get PS2 and PS3 even now I got a PS3 slim soft modded and Gran Turismo 2 again.



the life is strange remastered is getting really bad reviews on steam. I'm going to just stick with the originals, this looks like a cash grab to me

@WhiteNoise these reviews as of today wowza!  God of War is on track to beat Witcher 3 (percentage wise)


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 4, 2022)

Been learning DCS a lot over the past few weeks in the F-15. Picked up the F-16 module yesterday as my first full fidelity module - just starting to learn and memorize the procedures.


----------



## jormungand (Feb 4, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> the life is strange remastered is getting really bad reviews on steam. I'm going to just stick with the originals, this looks like a cash grab to me
> 
> @WhiteNoise these reviews as of today wowza!  God of War is on track to beat Witcher 3 (percentage wise)
> 
> View attachment 235145


for real idc if it beats the witcher or not but wow, but im enjoying the game in every single thing. The way characters interact and the flow of the conversations its amazing. 
you dont feel something pushed or out of context.... gotta love the Grumpy blacksmith lol


----------



## AlwaysHope (Feb 4, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Been learning DCS a lot over the past few weeks in the F-15. Picked up the F-16 module yesterday as my first full fidelity module - just starting to learn and memorize the procedures.
> 
> View attachment 235167
> View attachment 235168
> View attachment 235169


Nice, do you go Keyboard+mouse or dedicated controller stick?


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 4, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> Nice, do you go Keyboard+mouse or dedicated controller stick?



Stick+throttle, I tried flying the F-15 on KB+mouse and it was barely manageable (didn't even try landings), I'm pretty sure flying full fidelity like F-16 on KB+mouse is just impossible lol

Well, there is no mouse aim, so you would just be flying on KB only, mouse is for camera look if you don't have headtracking, and full fidelity needs mouse for clicking buttons









						What's your latest tech purchase?
					

Nice. the 5700xt really benefits form water cooling imo  I still have an irrational fear of water cooling.  As I said before, I'd love to get another Arctic Accelero for this card, but they appear to be discontinued.   how did you know to do the washers? or was just experimenting to get some...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## AlwaysHope (Feb 4, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Stick+throttle, I tried flying the F-15 on KB+mouse and it was barely manageable (didn't even try landings), I'm pretty sure flying full fidelity like F-16 on KB+mouse is just impossible lol
> 
> Well, there is no mouse aim, so you would just be flying on KB only, mouse is for camera look if you don't have headtracking, and full fidelity needs mouse for clicking buttons
> 
> ...


Got it. Sounds too sophisticated for me. I'll stick with RPG/FPS games instead.


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 4, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> Got it. Sounds too sophisticated for me. I'll stick with RPG/FPS games instead.



I said the same thing before I started, I'm sure most people have that reaction. If you fly warbirds or non-clickable planes (free Su25 or F-15/Mig29/Su27), just having the stick and your keyboard is all you need. $80 for a Thrustmaster T16000M, not too steep. But rabbit hole, definitely. Then you say "it would be nice to have a headtracker for dogfights" or "what's it like to have a throttle?" and before you know it you're in this boat now 

I got a little burned out from FPS games so I thought I'd try something else.


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 4, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> I said the same thing before I started, I'm sure most people have that reaction. If you fly warbirds or non-clickable planes (free Su25 or F-15/Mig29/Su27), just having the stick and your keyboard is all you need. $80 for a Thrustmaster T16000M, not too steep. But rabbit hole, definitely. Then you say "it would be nice to have a headtracker for dogfights" or "what's it like to have a throttle?" and before you know it you're in this boat now
> 
> I got a little burned out from FPS games so I thought I'd try something else.



I hope I get to try the 'thrustmaster' role someday...





but on serious note, why are there two sold together for space sims? what makes space sims different? why would i need two?


----------



## SN2716057 (Feb 4, 2022)

House of the dying sun cause I can't sleep.


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 4, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I hope I get to try the 'thrustmaster' role someday...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not a space sim player or expert, but I do believe the left stick is their version of a throttle. Just that the spaceship engine works in all directions I guess.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Feb 4, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> I said the same thing before I started, I'm sure most people have that reaction. If you fly warbirds or non-clickable planes (free Su25 or F-15/Mig29/Su27), just having the stick and your keyboard is all you need. $80 for a Thrustmaster T16000M, not too steep. But rabbit hole, definitely. Then you say "it would be nice to have a headtracker for dogfights" or "what's it like to have a throttle?" and before you know it you're in this boat now
> 
> I got a little burned out from FPS games so I thought I'd try something else.


Well that's the thing isn't it, if you don't experience something, don't know what your missing. I'm just to set in KB+M from many years of using them for all computer stuff. As they say... can't teach an old dog new tricks!


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 4, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> Well that's the thing isn't it, if you don't experience something, don't know what your missing. I'm just to set in KB+M from many years of using them for all computer stuff. As they say... can't teach an old dog new tricks!



I had a flight stick for windows 95 or xp days, can't remember, but I recall preferring mouse and kb, it worked fine from what i remember, but i just prefer mouse and kb for flights...  

I just hope we get a valve index 2 vr system at end of 2024 or 2023.  i'd like to give vr a go, im almost ready to make the plunge, i just want one more refined upgrade before i do


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 4, 2022)

Dying light 2


----------



## GamerGuy (Feb 4, 2022)

Serious Sam Siberian Mayhem, so much fun for a Serious Sam fanboy such as myself!


----------



## Franz (Feb 4, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Dying light 2


How it performing in your pc?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 4, 2022)

Franz said:


> How it performing in your pc?



Good enough for a 980ti i guess, maybe good thing i have a 12700k.


----------



## Franz (Feb 4, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Good enough for a 980ti i guess, maybe good thing i have a 12700k.



Post  some pics later and what especs you are running


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 4, 2022)

Franz said:


> Post  some pics later and what especs you are running



My PC specs are in the drop down 

<------

And i will post some more pics. Also take a look in the Dying Light 2 discussion thread. 
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/dying-light-2-discussion-thread.291495/


----------



## QuietBob (Feb 4, 2022)

Finished Leisure Suit Larry 2, a classic Sierra adventure from 1988:




And just when you thought the story ends here, they prove you wrong (again)...

Overall, I didn't enjoy it as much as the previous installment. They went with a more serious tone this time. Much of the ribald humor that made the series infamous is regrettably gone. The gameplay itself is much more irritating. And it isn't because of the text parser. Larry often gets stuck on the scenery. The game has annoying arcade-like sequences relying on near pixel-perfect accuracy. And you get instadeaths on every other screen just by wandering into an unfortunate spot 

And did I mention long non-interactive cutscenes and quick time events? You could say this game was way ahead of its time


----------



## Kanan (Feb 5, 2022)

Mario Kart on the phone, rarely time to play on PC. Recently played some GTA V new missions, Tarkov. Maybe I should pick up Tarkov again, I'm a bit lost when it comes to PC gaming these days


----------



## jesdals (Feb 5, 2022)

Bought Battlefront II - but had to tweak some cfg to get it to start proberly and shut off EA overlay to get the mouse cursor in menu


----------



## Cvrk (Feb 5, 2022)

Offroad King - *Nissan Titan Warrior 2016*


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 5, 2022)

Cvrk said:


> View attachment 235404
> 
> 
> Offroad King - *Nissan Titan Warrior 2016*




do you have wheel and pedals?  or use controller?


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 5, 2022)

State of Decay 2 right now. Game's fun, but normal(standard) difficulty doesn't do it justice. It just feels too easy and the basic gameplay is pretty low skill cap work. The real deal is the survival game on low amounts of resources... I'm doing a Dread map now (community still standard diff)... its like a whole other game/suspense. Had a glorious community of 12 people (the cap appears to be 9... so that was lucky stuff) but I'm down to 10 now and the graveyard is filling up ... 

Can recommend, good fun!
Thanks @rtwjunkie for making me bucket list this one.


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 5, 2022)

Cvrk said:


> View attachment 235404
> 
> 
> Offroad King - *Nissan Titan Warrior 2016*



The front reminds me of a Ford F-150 Rapture


----------



## Kanan (Feb 5, 2022)

Cvrk said:


> View attachment 235404
> 
> 
> Offroad King - *Nissan Titan Warrior 2016*


Games have gone a long way, I really thought this is a real picture at first glance on my phone.



puma99dk| said:


> The front reminds me of a Ford F-150 Rapture


Copy from the best.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Feb 6, 2022)

Modding AC again


----------



## springs113 (Feb 6, 2022)

Just 100% god of war.   Idk if i want to start horizon zero dawn or new game+.  I also have ff7 remake to play as well.


----------



## Watermelon5 (Feb 6, 2022)

Put a few hours into Unreal Tournament 2004 today on my XP system while I was rendering on my main. Forgot how much I enjoyed that game.


----------



## jormungand (Feb 6, 2022)

i cant stop playing this game. 

right...      Boy!!!!!!!


----------



## Kanan (Feb 6, 2022)

Watermelon5 said:


> Put a few hours into Unreal Tournament 2004 today on my XP system while I was rendering on my main. Forgot how much I enjoyed that game.


Ah the good old times. Go even further back, original UT, even better. Why did they never continue this franchise? Such a odd decision


----------



## s3thra (Feb 6, 2022)

Kanan said:


> Ah the good old times. Go even further back, original UT, even better. Why did they never continue this franchise? Such a odd decision


Fortnite


----------



## Kanan (Feb 6, 2022)

s3thra said:


> Fortnite


Puzzling why they can't do both, they aren't exactly similar. Probably more interested in the engine of the same name


----------



## DoH! (Feb 6, 2022)

Mass Effect: Andromeda, love this game for the puzzles, relationships, fighting....


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 6, 2022)

Kanan said:


> Puzzling why they can't do both, they aren't exactly similar. Probably more interested in the engine of the same name



Fortnite is basically an arena shooter. Latest Unreal tournament never took off...

The new gen loves cartoony stuff over looking and acting tough... they love progression curves and itemization/abilities to cover for lack of skill or input device ability.

And there you have it...


----------



## Kanan (Feb 6, 2022)

Vayra86 said:


> Fortnite is basically an arena shooter. Latest Unreal tournament never took off...


Battle Royale, UT is more comparable to Halo Inf Mp. 



Vayra86 said:


> The new gen loves cartoony stuff over looking and acting tough... they love progression curves and itemization/abilities


Sure they can have their game, it's a bit dumb to not use the other cash cow though, I bet a good UT would sell well too. Epic Games is just lazy. There's also the possibility to make another "Unreal".


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 6, 2022)

Kanan said:


> Battle Royale, UT is more comparable to Halo Inf Mp.
> 
> 
> Sure they can have their game, it's a bit dumb to not use the other cash cow though, I bet a good UT would sell well too. Epic Games is just lazy. There's also the possibility to make another "Unreal".



Yep and volvo could make HL3... but somehow they dont. Funny similarities there


----------



## Kanan (Feb 6, 2022)

Vayra86 said:


> Yep and volvo could make HL3... but somehow they dont. Funny similarities there


The similarity is that both companies earn too much money with their main cash cows. Valve even has two or three, CSGO, Steam, Dota 2. Granted these games would not be easy to make, but people would buy it.


----------



## Cvrk (Feb 6, 2022)

@Kanan you have to see this! You ALL need to see this 










It's electric vs petrol. Evija 20 versus well...the world really. With a delayed start 

(*not promoting my channel)


----------



## Kanan (Feb 6, 2022)

Cvrk said:


> @Kanan you have to see this! You ALL need to see this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this car real?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 6, 2022)

Hachi_Roku256563 said:


> View attachment 235428Modding AC again


AC? I ask because this screenshot doesn't match with what most would deduce "AC" to mean(Assassins Creed).


----------



## Kanan (Feb 6, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> AC? I ask because this screenshot doesn't match with what most would deduce "AC" to mean(Assassins Creed).


Assetto Corsa I think.


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 6, 2022)

Kanan said:


> Assetto Corsa I think.



no it's Assassin's Creed, that was just one of the modern day flash back scenes


----------



## Kanan (Feb 6, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> no it's Assassin's Creed, that was just one of the modern day flash back scenes


He asked


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 6, 2022)

Kanan said:


> Assetto Corsa I think.





CallandorWoT said:


> no it's Assassin's Creed, that was just one of the modern day flash back scenes


To be fair, both of those could be plausible. Now I'm very curious..


----------



## Kanan (Feb 6, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> To be fair, both of those could be plausible. Now I'm very curious..


I don't think people mod cars for Assassins Creed


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 6, 2022)

Kanan said:


> I don't think people mod cars for Assassins Creed


I don't play either one, so I have no idea..


----------



## Kanan (Feb 6, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I don't play either one, so I have no idea..


Assetto is a racer, AC, you probably know, is a RPG  inb4 I'm wrong and the car is from the RPG, that would be ridiculous.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 6, 2022)

Kanan said:


> Assetto is a racer, AC, you probably know, is a RPG  inb4 I'm wrong and the car is from the RPG, that would be ridiculous.


Well, yeah, I knew that. But I've seen modders do crazy things, soooo....


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 6, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Well, yeah, I knew that. But I've seen modders do crazy things, soooo....



Not to mention as far back as Age of Empires II we had cars we could spawn, build into the game, no mods needed...  ah those were the days lads!!!


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 6, 2022)

a bit of satisfactory
i've made new save post update 5.
this time i've started in dune desert.

mini factory (~10x10 foundations) for project stages. currently working on modular engines for stage 3
1 manufacturer. 4 fuel generators running on liquid biofuel and everything necessary to supply manufacturer on bottom lvl.
it was running on coal plants till versatile frames were finished



water pumps are next to the waterfall


mega factory template waiting for parts from the shop to be unlocked


oil products come from small refinery at the diagonal corner of the map


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 6, 2022)

Honestly I got really sucked into the Halo campaign this weekend. I’ve never actually owned an Xbox or played a Halo before.  The only thing that truly bothers me is the “weapon scrounging” you are almost constantly having to find a new weapon 90% because of l lack of ammo. It’s really not fun being  rushed,,  shot at constantly and having to quickly find sometimes “anything” to defend yourself with…it’s especially bad when on mission/boss scenarios.  
Basically the load out you choose from your FOB options is good for about 5 minutes if you’re lucky,….I mean there are some pretty cool guns to pick uo but again the, low and  limited ammo is still a problem when you pick up something fun.  Nobody wants to fight a boss with a plasma pistol because it’s the only gun left to use…


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 6, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> Honestly I got really sucked into the Halo campaign this weekend. I’ve never actually owned an Xbox or played a Halo before.  The only thing that truly bothers me is the “weapon scrounging” you are almost constantly having to find a new weapon 90% because of l lack of ammo. It’s really not fun being  rushed,,  shot at constantly and having to quickly find sometimes “anything” to defend yourself with…it’s especially bad when on mission/boss scenarios.
> Basically the load out you choose from your FOB options is good for about 5 minutes if you’re lucky,….I mean there are some pretty cool guns to pick uo but again the, low and  limited ammo is still a problem when you pick up something fun.  Nobody wants to fight a boss with a plasma pistol because it’s the only gun left to use…


Play it on Easy. You'll fund weapons and ammo galore! And the enemies will be easier to kill, but will still kick your butt if you don't pay attention.


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 6, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Play it on Easy. You'll fund weapons and ammo galore! And the enemies will be easier to kill, but will still kick your butt if you don't pay attention.


I’m an old man with arthritis and nerve damage I play everything on Easy I just want to play my games not fight them ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ my days of seeking a challenge are long gone.  I just find the entire mechanic counter productive for a shooter…you are basically forced to use weapons that aren’t even effective because that’s all there is in some parts.


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 6, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> I’m an old man with arthritis and nerve damage I play everything on Easy I just want to play my games not fight them ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ my days of seeking a challenge are long gone.  I just find the entire mechanic counter productive for a shooter…you are basically forced to use weapons that aren’t even effective because that’s all there is in some parts.



vanguard beta tester?

are you referring to that really old MMORPG from years ago?


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 7, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> vanguard beta tester?
> 
> are you referring to that really old MMORPG from years ago?


Nah that’s AMDs community beta testing group;


			Radeon Vanguard Community Sign-up


----------



## Rubbish (Feb 7, 2022)

Diablo 2 Resurrected


----------



## Watermelon5 (Feb 7, 2022)

Kanan said:


> Puzzling why they can't do both, they aren't exactly similar. Probably more interested in the engine of the same name


Harder to scam kids with their mom's credit card into wasting thousands of $$$ on skins that don't even do anything in game in Fortnite than Unreal Tournament



Kanan said:


> Puzzling why they can't do both, they aren't exactly similar. Probably more interested in the engine of the same name


Newer games from them with the same principal. Haven't played Fortnite but it seems like an arena shooter kind of thing plus custom maps with modes so I guess campaign, CTF, etc could be added after the fact but it does suck they're not default in the game


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 7, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> I’m an old man with arthritis and nerve damage I play everything on Easy I just want to play my games not fight them ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ my days of seeking a challenge are long gone.  I just find the entire mechanic counter productive for a shooter…you are basically forced to use weapons that aren’t even effective because that’s all there is in some parts.


Oh, I am sorry. Are you playing on the Master Chief Collection or the original PC version? If you're playing the original PC version, may I interest you in the Custom Edition version? It's free and uses the same CDKey that came with Halo. It was actually made by Bungie for players that wanted to do customizing. In addition to the original single player missions, there are a few custom campaigns that are a TON of fun, not to mention there are a few REALLY fun cheats, like bottomless clip(infinite ammo once you have a weapon) and one that enables an infinite cloak, which is greatly fun for sneaking around!

If you're interested, PM me and I'll guide you through finding and installing what you need. This goes for everyone else as well.


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 7, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Oh, I am sorry. Are you playing on the Master Chief Collection or the original PC version? If you're playing the original PC version, may I interest you in the Custom Edition version?It's free and uses the same CDKey that came with Halo. IT was actually made by Bungie for player that wanted to do customizing. In addition to the original single player missions, there are a few custom campaigns that are a TON of fun, not to mention there are a few REALLY fun cheats, like bottomless clip(infinite ammo once you have a weapon) and and one that enables an infinite cloak, which is greatly fun for sneaking around!
> 
> If you're interested, PM me and I'll guide you through finding and installing what you need. This goes for everyone as well.


No no I’m playing Infinite. I actually tried the first remaster as my very first Halo experience and it was a total WTF? The controls and mechanics were absolutely bizarre I just couldn’t do it…


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 7, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> No no I’m playing Infinite. I actually tried the first remaster as my very first Halo experience and it was a total WTF? The controls and mechanics were absolutely bizarre I just couldn’t do it…



I had the exact same experience, the original Halo felt terrible to me, I tried playing it when it first hit PC Game Pass.  I was like why did people like this game at all?  The combat felt fake... even FPS games from the 90's felt like they had better "feeling" combat, I don't know how else to describe, but Halo Remastered just feels so plain, I can't put my finger on why, it just doesn't "feel" right when I play it, maybe it just hasn't aged well I don't know

red faction/unreal tournament aged very well in contrast.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 7, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> No no I’m playing Infinite. I actually tried the first remaster as my very first Halo experience and it was a total WTF? The controls and mechanics were absolutely bizarre I just couldn’t do it…


Really? Because that's what I thought about Infinite. The whole time I was thinking "I want my SouthPaw!". I won't play Infinite again.


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 7, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Really? Because that's what I thought about Infinite. The whole time I was thinking "I want my SouthPaw!".



I have not played Infinite yet, I am still hooked on Splitgate, I think it is a fantastic and innovative shooter, combining a lot of great ideas into one.

I wouldn't mind playing the halo infinite campaign though, i wonder if that is on xbox game pass for pc?  checking now... im not interesting in multi


----------



## Rubbish (Feb 7, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I have not played Infinite yet, I am still hooked on Splitgate, I think it is a fantastic and innovative shooter, combining a lot of great ideas into one.
> 
> I wouldn't mind playing the halo infinite campaign though, i wonder if that is on xbox game pass for pc?  checking now... im not interesting in multi


Splitgate is very frustrating at times lol


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 7, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> im not interesting in multi


Same here.


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 7, 2022)

Rubbish said:


> Splitgate is very frustrating at times lol



it is. I don't play it very often, but when I first played it on its launch week, I was topping the charts, getting in top 3 every single time I played.  that was exhilarating, after the first week though I started sucking, either that or the subtle hackers came in and ruined and we just will never know.


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 7, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I have not played Infinite yet, I am still hooked on Splitgate, I think it is a fantastic and innovative shooter, combining a lot of great ideas into one.
> 
> I wouldn't mind playing the halo infinite campaign though, i wonder if that is on xbox game pass for pc?  checking now... im not interesting in multi


It is or I would have never played ir.  Yeah I don’t also don’t understand how Halo got so popular with “that” I mean I started FPSls playing R6 and GR so how that was such a success was utterly perplexing…. Infinite plays like a normal shooter just the whole weird you get 21 shots with this gun and that’s it part bothers me…and that’s the shotgun which I would love to have on me at all times in this and I’m a sniper/ranged type. At the very least a 4x ACOG…


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 7, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> It is or I would have never played ir.  Yeah I don’t also don’t understand how Halo got so popular with “that” I mean I started FPSls playing R6 and GR so how that was such a success was utterly perplexing…. Infinite plays like a normal shooter just the whole weird you get 21 shots with this gun and that’s it part bothers me…and that’s the shotgun which I would love to have on me at all times in this and I’m a sniper/ranged type. At the very least a 4x ACOG…



downloading now, my pc pass doesn't expire until april.  i will play this campaign for my day off tomorrow ^^


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 7, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> downloading now, my pc pass doesn't expire until april.  i will play this campaign for my day off tomorrow ^^


Yeah it pretty much consumed most of my weekend…I definitely have a love/hate thing with it…I didn’t even mention the terrible driving I can only say rivals Borderlands for “guh?”


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Feb 7, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> To be fair, both of those could be plausible. Now I'm very curious..


It is in fact Asseto Corsa


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 7, 2022)

Hachi_Roku256563 said:


> It is in fact Asseto Corsa



What is your favorite racing game of all time?  Mine is Burnout 3 Takedown on playstation 2


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 7, 2022)

Hachi_Roku256563 said:


> It is in fact Asseto Corsa


I’m just waiting for some mods for my newly acquired wheel rig so I can finally get to drive my sims again. Got VR late  last year so i have that entire experience to have too. I’ve always had TrackIR for sims but very excited about it. I also recently went UW so that and TrackIR aren’t a bad experience either. But AC and rF2 are on my list to install. I was gonna start off slow  with American Truck Sim but now I’m gonna mod a little shelf on the gear mount so I can use my Nostromo for extra buttons. Should get my seat slider today so will do then when I have to disassemble it anyway. . Silly TPU making my pics sideways again…


----------



## Rubbish (Feb 7, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> I’m just waiting for some mods for my newly acquired wheel rig so I can finally get to drive my sims again. Got VR late  last year so i have that entire experience to have too. I’ve always had TrackIR for sims but very excited about it. I also recently went UW so that and TrackIR aren’t a bad experience either. But AC and rF2 are on my list to install. I was gonna start off slow  with American Truck Sim but now I’m gonna mod a little shelf on the gear mount so I can use my Nostromo for extra buttons. Should get my seat slider today so will do then when I have to disassemble it anyway. . Silly TPU making my pics sideways again…
> 
> View attachment 235573


thats sweet


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 7, 2022)

Rubbish said:


> thats sweet


Yeah I had G25/Playseat rig for years but had to sell it during some tough times so my “toy collection” is now complete again I just have  a lot of mods to do on it.  Actually right side up this time


----------



## Kanan (Feb 7, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> Honestly I got really sucked into the Halo campaign this weekend. I’ve never actually owned an Xbox or played a Halo before.  The only thing that truly bothers me is the “weapon scrounging” you are almost constantly having to find a new weapon 90% because of l lack of ammo. It’s really not fun being  rushed,,  shot at constantly and having to quickly find sometimes “anything” to defend yourself with…it’s especially bad when on mission/boss scenarios.
> Basically the load out you choose from your FOB options is good for about 5 minutes if you’re lucky,….I mean there are some pretty cool guns to pick uo but again the, low and  limited ammo is still a problem when you pick up something fun.  Nobody wants to fight a boss with a plasma pistol because it’s the only gun left to use…


I'm surprised that it's like this on easy too! I played on second hardest mode and was pretty sure that's why the scarcity of the ammo, guess I was wrong. Great campaign though, also first Halo campaign I played.


Hachi_Roku256563 said:


> It is in fact Asseto Corsa


Thanks for clearing up the mystery   



Watermelon5 said:


> Harder to scam kids with their mom's credit card into wasting thousands of $$$ on skins that don't even do anything in game in Fortnite than Unreal Tournament
> 
> 
> Newer games from them with the same principal. Haven't played Fortnite but it seems like an arena shooter kind of thing plus custom maps with modes so I guess campaign, CTF, etc could be added after the fact but it does suck they're not default in the game


Have to say though, I really dont care about Fortnite. These are totally different games. They should bring a new, modern UT. It's sorely missing.


----------



## Rubbish (Feb 7, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> Yeah I had G25/Playseat rig for years but had to sell it during some tough times so my “toy collection” is now complete again I just have  a lot of mods to do on it.  Actually right side up this time
> View attachment 235583


what logitech wheel is that


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 7, 2022)

Rubbish said:


> what logitech wheel is that


G9920 which was actually lucky I was after a G29 air and the G923 have a better FFB system BUT they. Both. Require GHub which is useless to me I.m still using LGS which it works fine with, just had to plug  it in.

Getting a rig was pure luck too finding one locally wasn’t  possible and who wants to ship one.  The seller had a friend who happened to be driving down near me dropped it off. 
Coming from a G25 with just 2 buttons on it , so far it’s been a lot of button mashing. It will. be awhile before  I  to try it with VR.


----------



## Bomby569 (Feb 7, 2022)

There was a big fan of FC6 here, man this game in insanely fun


----------



## seth1911 (Feb 7, 2022)

Now i found it why the A10 7870K performs worse in BF1.

In BF4 with low CPU Load the GPU can clock up to its 867 MHz, but in BF1 its so CPU intense even that the IGP clocks down to 531 MHz that the cpu can hold its 3,9 GHz.

Even in that the A10 7870K which is newer than a A10 5800K but performs worse, cause its variable TDP Limit, the 5800 and 6800 dont have this limit.

Same Setting, Same Map: 1440x800 (Medium in BF4, High Textures), (Low in BF1, Mid Textures)

A10 5800K 
BF4 29-39 FPS
BF1 27 - 32 FPS

A10 7870K
BF4 36 - 47 FPS
BF1 9 - 24 FPS


----------



## Sithaer (Feb 7, 2022)

Finished Shadow of the Tomb Raider second playthrough, now I've played the entire reboot serie 2 times.
Really like these games, hope there will be more at some point.

Yeah best not piss her off else she enables the Rambo mode.




I also completed whatever Outriders had to offer for now.
Story and also the hardest difficulty end game content CT 15 solo Eye of the Storm with a firepower blighted rounds +freeze/borealis build Technomancer. _'yes its broken OP but thats not on me'_
Its really not that bad considering I spent only ~10$/euro on it and it still offered me ~80 hours of playtime with 1 char and the story itself was fairly long.
Might give it a look again once the DLC is out.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 7, 2022)

I guess I'll fire up soon C&C Remastered collection as I got it as a gift from a friend.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 8, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> I guess I'll fire up soon C&C Remastered collection as I got it as a gift from a friend.


Did you like the originals?


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 8, 2022)

Busy practicing startup procedures and landing, practice makes perfect......here's one of the crazy liveries that drew me to the F-16 in the first place.........





And the real one, F-2A 33-8523 from 6 Hikotai ~2019ish


----------



## Ibizadr (Feb 8, 2022)

Tried today God of War on pc and damn guys the game its a really masterpiece. I don't play the original one on Playstation but I play one of the first God of War in Playstation 2 and Kratos give a really nice memories when I was kid. The environment and textures are really well made


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 8, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> Yeah I had G25/Playseat rig for years but had to sell it during some tough times so my “toy collection” is now complete again I just have  a lot of mods to do on it.  Actually right side up this time
> View attachment 235583



that's an awesome setup, exactly what I been thinking of buying lately. where did you get that chair?


----------



## udidwht (Feb 8, 2022)

MSFS 20 or DCS or IL-2 BOS


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 8, 2022)

udidwht said:


> DCS



Modules?


----------



## udidwht (Feb 8, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Modules?


All but a few.


----------



## Calmmo (Feb 8, 2022)

Dying light 2, its been pretty entertaining so far, certainly better than i remember the original from.. 2014? Story/character wise nothing much but certainly better than the original.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 8, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Did you like the originals?


Yeah, I remember playing those as a kid, mostly on PS1


----------



## Kanan (Feb 8, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Yeah, I remember playing those as a kid, mostly on PS1


 I played the original C&C in school on crappy old giveaway machines, later a bit C&C 3 / RA I / II and GENERALS ... all nice games, kinda sad what happened to C&C, it's gone?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 8, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Yeah, I remember playing those as a kid, mostly on PS1


Then you will be delighted with the remasters. A lot of love and attention to detail was put into them and they are a wonderful recreation of the originals. This is one of those rare events when I give praise to something from EA.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 8, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Then you will be delighted with the remasters. A lot of love and attention to detail was put into them and they are a wonderful recreation of the originals. This is one of those rare events when I give praise to something from EA.


Making a GOOD remaster is indeed a rare thing. One which I like a lot is Duck Tales Remastered.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 8, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Making a GOOD remaster is indeed a rare thing. One which I like a lot is Duck Tales Remastered.


Same! The Bioshock 1 & 2 remakes are very good as well.


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 8, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Then you will be delighted with the remasters. A lot of love and attention to detail was put into them and they are a wonderful recreation of the originals. This is one of those rare events when I give praise to something from EA.


Hmmm I should see if they are on EA play via Gamepass I do have most of the originals on Origin already


----------



## jormungand (Feb 8, 2022)

Ibizadr said:


> Tried today God of War on pc and damn guys the game its a really masterpiece. I don't play the original one on Playstation but I play one of the first God of War in Playstation 2 and Kratos give a really nice memories when I was kid. The environment and textures are really well made


ohhhh ..you will get the real vibe....you will see and feel the fire. How satisfying!!!!!!!


----------



## SN2716057 (Feb 9, 2022)

Pillars of Eternity, still a fun game.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 9, 2022)

Sithaer said:


> Finished Shadow of the Tomb Raider second playthrough, now I've played the entire reboot serie 2 times.
> Really like these games, hope there will be more at some point.
> View attachment 235692
> Yeah best not piss her off else she enables the Rambo mode.
> ...



Outriders lol... I couldn't complete the Expeditions. The grind. The non existant skill cap. The sponges... Man... Shallow doesn't even begin to describe it.
Halfway through the game I found my combo of skills and weapon mods that basically meant I couldn't die. And I didn't ever since. Its a strange concept. A coverbased shooter that keeps throwing stuff at you that makes you not want to sit in cover, and yet, keeps presenting maps that are riddled with cover objects (and ONLY that - a small arena with a bunch of crates, half height walls and sandbags is basically the game). The game wants you to play it yolo style, mashing buttons 1-3 and holding fire all the time while aiming. Otherwise its a massive drag.

What really struck me was the major gap between voice acting and the actual story/dialogue. I mean, those voice actors really did everything they could to make it 'something'... but the story is... well... not sure really what it is, I still ended up skipping what was otherwise well voiced stuff.


----------



## Sithaer (Feb 9, 2022)

Vayra86 said:


> Outriders lol... I couldn't complete the Expeditions. The grind. The non existant skill cap. The sponges... Man... Shallow doesn't even begin to describe it.
> Halfway through the game I found my combo of skills and weapon mods that basically meant I couldn't die. And I didn't ever since. Its a strange concept. A coverbased shooter that keeps throwing stuff at you that makes you not want to sit in cover, and yet, keeps presenting maps that are riddled with cover objects (and ONLY that - a small arena with a bunch of crates, half height walls and sandbags is basically the game). The game wants you to play it yolo style, mashing buttons 1-3 and holding fire all the time while aiming. Otherwise its a massive drag.
> 
> What really struck me was the major gap between voice acting and the actual story/dialogue. I mean, those voice actors really did everything they could to make it 'something'... but the story is... well... not sure really what it is, I still ended up skipping what was otherwise well voiced stuff.



Not sure when you played it last time but I picked it up after the New Horizons update in 2021 november.

I had no problems with the story in overall, for a game like this its alright _'dare to say not worse than BL 3's either'_.
I don't play these games for the story tho, if its somewhat mediocre I'm okay with it and more interested in the end game and the actual gameplay.

Tbh I even found Jakub and the Outrider's chatter + some dark humor in the game funny at times but maybe thats jus me. 

Like I mentioned I did play a known overpowered class+build cause I wanted to make sure I can solo the game and progress with the end game content, I didn't just jump into the game blind.
Took me less than 80 hours to finish the entire story playthrough+side missions and reached the hardest end game content/Expeditions currently so its not that much of a grind imo. _'Usually I put 50-80 hours into each Diablo 3 season until my char is ready to push GRs so ye its kinda normal for me'_

Cover system is yea a bit odd since the game likes to throw hordes of enemies at you, basically my strategy was to kill everything before they can kill me and just move around all the time.
Basically a pure DPS build with 1 defensive mod only + freezing most enemies with a skill and freezing bullets mod. _'lots of dmg multiplier on frozen enemies + blighted rounds is a busted skill'_


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 9, 2022)

Sithaer said:


> Not sure when you played it last time but I picked it up after the New Horizons update in 2021 november.
> 
> I had no problems with the story in overall, for a game like this its alright _'dare to say not worse than BL 3's either'_.
> I don't play these games for the story tho, if its somewhat mediocre I'm okay with it and more interested in the end game and the actual gameplay.
> ...



That's just it, you think you took an OP class/build but I just stumbled on it with a Trickster, and only by just adding a few weapon mods to the basic first three skills you learn. You quickly get to create a loop/rotation where only a chance, unlucky hit from something massive could kill you. The stuff you should always dodge, basically.

And yeah, those mods that promote agility and movement, or being close to enemies, combined with the skills that do similar, combined with enemies that keep tossing grenades to get you out of cover AND still hit you while you sit behind it...

Why the hell is this even cover based to begin with? its just weird!
And yes, the voice overs are good! That's another strange thing when the rest is executed so poorly. I think that describes it best... its just so weird all over the place.


----------



## Sithaer (Feb 9, 2022)

Vayra86 said:


> That's just it, you think you took an OP class/build but I just stumbled on it with a Trickster, and only by just adding a few weapon mods to the basic first three skills you learn. You quickly get to create a loop/rotation where only a chance, unlucky hit from something massive could kill you. The stuff you should always dodge, basically.
> 
> And yeah, those mods that promote agility and movement, or being close to enemies, combined with the skills that do similar, combined with enemies that keep tossing grenades to get you out of cover AND still hit you while you sit behind it...
> 
> ...



Yep there are bunch of mods that only work in close/melee range, I assume for the Devastator class but still even as ranged you aint gonna stay in cover anyway.
I did copy a build but I modified it a little since I liked certain mods better that still worked just fine and yea it was either kill or be killed.
If I went full glass cannon I was down in a few hits at CT 15 Expeditions/Eye of the Storm Reaper mobs _'most annoying enemies in the entire game'_ so I had to take at least 1 defensive in case I mess up or get zerged too much.

Trickster also has some crazy strong builds from what I've seen, I was actually debating between Trickster or Technomancer.
Game definitely had/has potential to be a fun looter&shooter but I'm not sure if they can ever iron out the end game and whatnot but imo for 10 bucks it was worth it.

Speaking of grind, I will have my grind cut out for me thats for sure since I finally started playing this last night:


Its the 3 days head start for the ppl who bought a founder pack _'cheapest being 15$'_ , last night it literally caused Steam to have issues with the last piece of download/unpack of the game.
Bunch of ppl were stuck with that including me, after like 1 hour I finally managed to get in the game only to bump into a 15k queue on the server I picked/wanted to play on. _'every server was full/busy anyway'_

And ofcourse by the time I managed to log in my char's name was taken, mind you its not even a common name and I've been using it since 2010-11 so ye I wasn't happy about that. _'I have alternative names to pick from but still..'_

According to Steam it had 500k+ players online so even if I count with the cheapest founder pack thats 7.5 million $ and the most expensive pack was 100$ and many bought that apparently.
Now I wonder whats gonna happen on friday when it opens to everyone, yep I'm not playing the game this weekend thats for sure..

I do plan on playing this game long-ish term unless something bad happens to it so yeah there goes my already lackluster real life and my backlog of games._ 'I will still try to play at least 1 secondary game every now and then if possible'_


----------



## Khonjel (Feb 10, 2022)

Finally finished Witcher 3 Blood and Wine. And with this my Witcher trilogy playthrough is finally finished. I feel kinda sad ngl. I have a personal policy that I never revisit finished games. The surprise and adventure just isn't there anymore. Well, time to reminisce about them in the future I guess. Adieu my friend Geralt.








I've done everything possible imo. Except anything related to Gwent. Fuck off with that rng shit. And no, professor vairmont. I will not engage a higher vampire to sate yout personal curiosity. Fuck you and your academic wise-ass to oxenfurt.


 



And such a good fanservice right at the end. I just *cough* ahem Geralt just loves Triss it's the best ending he could ever hope for.


----------



## Ibizadr (Feb 10, 2022)

jormungand said:


> ohhhh ..you will get the real vibe....you will see and feel the fire. How satisfying!!!!!!!


Man this game is amazing, if you know how many times I played that game on ps2. This game its amazing and played it with such amazing graphics it's a piece of art. I don't remember when I play a game and feel this (g)old memories.


----------



## Frick (Feb 10, 2022)

Portal 2. It was so long ago I've actually forgotten most of the puzzles.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 10, 2022)

Sithaer said:


> Yep there are bunch of mods that only work in close/melee range, I assume for the Devastator class but still even as ranged you aint gonna stay in cover anyway.
> I did copy a build but I modified it a little since I liked certain mods better that still worked just fine and yea it was either kill or be killed.
> If I went full glass cannon I was down in a few hits at CT 15 Expeditions/Eye of the Storm Reaper mobs _'most annoying enemies in the entire game'_ so I had to take at least 1 defensive in case I mess up or get zerged too much.
> 
> ...


Yeah man, I mean the Trickster is melee range most of the time. All I did was teleport to an enemy, throw a bubble and then proceed to shoot stuff, and that was somewhere around 3-4 hours into the game already... The spare ability slot was used to test other stuff but none of it really holds a candle to just shooting everyone while they are slowed. But even so... you can add even more crowd control on top. Add some cooldown reduction and you can even be the bullet sponge, you just keep killing stuff to refill the shield bar and teleport again when you get low.

And that's not even counting all those mods you can throw on  Its an absolute joke. I did have fun, gotta say. The progression through new weapons and stuff is nice, getting ever more ridiculous as you go.

Also... tactical assault rifles are SO broken, did you notice that? Way out of league from everything else. Submachine guns in tactical variants are easily the best, too, I found.

I ended up with this nice couple.. one for single target and one AoE... and then the Trickster can also get 5% weapon leech from passives


----------



## Sithaer (Feb 10, 2022)

Vayra86 said:


> Yeah man, I mean the Trickster is melee range most of the time. All I did was teleport to an enemy, throw a bubble and then proceed to shoot stuff, and that was somewhere around 3-4 hours into the game already... The spare ability slot was used to test other stuff but none of it really holds a candle to just shooting everyone while they are slowed. But even so... you can add even more crowd control on top. Add some cooldown reduction and you can even be the bullet sponge, you just keep killing stuff to refill the shield bar and teleport again when you get low.
> 
> And that's not even counting all those mods you can throw on  Its an absolute joke. I did have fun, gotta say. The progression through new weapons and stuff is nice, getting ever more ridiculous as you go.
> 
> ...



I will just put my reply in spoiler to not bore/bother rest of the ppl here:
Can't play Lost Ark anyway, again 20k queue on my server and I don't have the time atm to wait 4+ hours.



Spoiler: Outriders stuff



Yeah anything that falls under the AR category is pretty good, my class is mainly AR and Sniper based and thats what I also use+ have bonuses for mainly.
Currently this 2 I ended up with but good rolled Purples/epcis are also fine until you get a usable Legendary.







I prefer the ones with at least 60 or more mag size since I have a mod that refills my mag by 40% when I kill an enemy under Toxic effect and thats what Blighted rounds skills constantly apply so if I can kill fast enough I almost never reload.
With my extra mag size passives I have 90 in the double gun and I think 140 in my machine gun which is pretty comfortable.
Sometimes I can do half a expedition w/o ever reloading tho it does happen more often vs tougher bosses but they still go down just take a bit longer.

That Claymore mods is also surprisingly strong and its a constant dmg just have to shot at enemies to trigger it _'great to nuke enemies out of cover cause it auto targets', _the double gun is also not bad just harder to manage the ammo with it but it can destroy bigger mob packs really well.

And this is basically my only defensive mod currently, its kinda risky but its doable as long as I don't foq up too much.




Also thats the set I'm running, 90% exta dmg on frozen enemies is no joke since I'm freezing everything all the time except some higher rank enemies/elites that can resist it sometimes but I also have dmg multiplier on Toxic which is pretty much constant anyway.

Technomacer has life steal by default, you heal yourself with dealing damage and currently I have 20% weapon leech 24% skill leech.
Basically the gameplay looks like this on CT 15 Expeditions, I pop my Blighted Rounds and run around killing everything in a matter of seconds while my Health is doing the up and down game cause I take a fair bit of dmg but also heal back fast.
O yea and throw my auto turret whenever possible since it gives me +40% Weapon dmg buff for 10 seconds after activation and also use Cold Snap whenever I need to freeze everything around me.

As long as I can fire at enemies I rarely go down, most of the time its me being too agressive or getting mobbed in a corner. _'Yep Phantom Dash mod fixes that but then I have to drop a dmg mod'_


----------



## Frick (Feb 10, 2022)

Frick said:


> Portal 2. It was so long ago I've actually forgotten most of the puzzles.



Ok yeah done I really have to play Half-Life 2 again. Good gods these games are great. I might even take notes.


----------



## DoH! (Feb 11, 2022)

Just installed Star Wars: Battlefront 2


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 12, 2022)

I'm pretty much done with FFX HD (PS3), killed every dark aeon and now I have Penance left, Tidus/Wakka/Rikku/Auron have their stats maxed (even luck) and I have the equipment which were used in an youtube-video about killing the boss. I'm not doing it dirty (using Zanmato). After that there's not many achievements left to get and not a single hard one left.

Edit: Done. The video was a great how-to tutorial, now I have only 4 or 5 trophies left (one of those is the platinum one).


----------



## Cvrk (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## Sithaer (Feb 12, 2022)

Cvrk said:


> View attachment 236316



If only my server had that, its like always 15-20k unless I wake up early but once I log out then yea aint getting back that day w/o waiting 3-4 hours.
Since the founder pack headstart on feb 8 I managed to play a grand ~15 hours and the rest was queue waiting game.


----------



## robot zombie (Feb 12, 2022)

I got in the mood to play some pokemon. I went for Platinum, as I've never played it before. I played everything up to BW2 except for that gen. I missed Diamond and Pearl.

Something about the music and feel of these games just does it for me. As RPGs I feel like they actually have a lot of things going for them. The AI and general battles you wind up in just make sure little of it comes into play. There's quite a lot of meta to stretch into, but sadly it's only just to do it as you don't need to meta to become massively OP.

This one seems less grind-oriented than others... the leveling is pretty fast. I'm up and running with a lvl19 Kadabra, lvl21 Luxio, and lvl18 Monferno. My typing is lacking, but it's giving me a good mix of physical and special offenses that I can use to get on top without needing the super-effective boosts. The STAB capabilities of creatures in newer gens makes that less relevant in the main games. Heck, Normal and Dark types with good attacks just stomp on all sorts of things with nothing but a good STAB move and maybe some buff or ability - they carry super-well. I just passed the "Viridian Forest" part of the early progression. They call it "Eterna Forest" but lets be real, it's still a similar progression. Another trainer joins you to get through, so it's team battles. The VERY first wild encounter was a pair of Beautiflies. Those bitches have 1% rarity, I couldn't believe it. I basically let my partner whittle them down while I spammed poke balls. Nabbed the remaining one on the last possible toss before it got dropped by my companion.

I'll never use that friggin thing, but stuff like that can make this game exciting. You know I have to catch some shinies.

So.. these games are kinda dumb and easy for me. I've been through my nerd-out phase with them and was honestly impressed by the systems they built. When you combine this with the mechanics of the pokemon... all of these items, moves, and stat dynamics... it can really get interesting. The games don't make good use of them outside of competitive play, though. People go nuts with the catching, breeding and hidden stats for that and it's this whole world of possibilities. It's fun to poke at in the single-player. But for me, the real draw is the overall charm. All of these top down pokemon games have a vibe to them that I can stay in for a while and just think about pokemon, because I played pokemon blue when I was ~7.

The thing is, I grew up and got a lot better at RPGs. But these RPG's haven't fully grown up with me. I know they're casual, but I'm talking about maybe having the ability to make trainers have better teams and strategize more adaptively... like really trying to restrict you from winning with simple strategies and requiring you to get into using more of the mechanics available to keep up. I love the whole feel these games have... just the idea of them is fantastic, too. I just wish they'd give you more to bite into sometimes. It's all there, but the overall difficulty is too gimped for cool, challenging, or interesting situations to happen all that often in battles.

Can the new pokemon games be harder? Or do they have the potential to be? How deep can you go into the mechanics before you're just rope-a-doping on everything on the newer gens? All I want in life is a full Pokemon RPG that rises to the challenges of the stuff it actually gives you to play with.


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 13, 2022)

@robot zombie I think asking if the new gamers can be harder is wrong way to look at it. Honestly, always found all the Pokemon games to be boring, and I never understood the cult that surrounds it, other than some of the Poke's are really cute I have to admit.

But the combat, yeah it never interested me really, it felt like you would need a dictionary alt-tabbed at all times to see which is the best counter to which mean, thats just boring to me.

I beat three fighter jet/ww2 flying games in last few weeks, most fun I have had in awhile.


----------



## robot zombie (Feb 13, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> @robot zombie I think asking if the new gamers can be harder is wrong way to look at it. Honestly, always found all the Pokemon games to be boring, and I never understood the cult that surrounds it, other than some of the Poke's are really cute I have to admit.
> 
> But the combat, yeah it never interested me really, it felt like you would need a dictionary alt-tabbed at all times to see which is the best counter to which mean, thats just boring to me.


I think that's fair, and yes... that is very much how it is lol. There are several huge wikis to use for references... all of them necessary.

Smart move on Game Freak's part... sellin mad strategy guides. Bet.

It takes a while of playing and reading before you really begin to internalize it all in a way that really brings it together. But when you start finding yourself in these sort of highly specialized strategy niches, pulling major advantages from obscure connections and aligning stars (calculated risks you take, knowing the probabilities for different things,) it's a satisfying accomplishment. It really goes beyond type matching and physical/special. There are hidden stats, natures, EVs... stat gain on level-ups in itself can be pretty complicated. That's a whole ass spreadsheet game in itself. Legit... unless you want to memorize those formulae and do a lot of mental math. You work out a path to breeding a pokemon exactly right and then spend hours to days getting it to its final form, depending on the specifics of the catching and breeding (breeding a certain pokemon requires parents with certain traits... and not just one or two simple things you can just know off of the bat. They'll throw you weird shit like needing to have one parent hold a certain item. Other times a pokemon is born with a unique item that can only be gotten by again, picking the right parents and praying a little.) There are lots of hold items that come into play in different ways, to be used in movesets that are built around using certain battle strategies that play to specific strengths that pokemon has in stats and movepool. You gotta dig into the movepools. There are hundreds that can be taught externally, others can only be learned if you raise one from a baby form that you only get from breeding the right way. Same thing happens with passive abilities (most pokemon have at least two, others have more that require different game-mechanic 'keys' to get.) Many pokemon have moves that can be 'remembered' with the help of a 'move rememberer' and they include special moves that it couldn't learn any other way and could change how you use that pokemon, and it may even be that only one stage in their evolution can even learn it. How do you learn that?! Ya study lmao. There are plenty of things I still don't understand, quite a lot is possible... very elaborate.

I don't necessarily care if they ever really make it harder. It's a game for everyone - so it can't be too hard. It would however be nice to have some kind of "hardcore" mode that much more heavily tests the player's understanding of the mechanics. The franchise has a big competitive scene, plenty of serious players to carry a feature like that. It's just like... why is so much of this here if the guardrails never even come down to really have a reason to delve that far? Just to drive the competitive scene? Even if that is true, it doesn't make sense to me. If the game had the ability to be more difficult, would it not bring in more people who would later enjoy the competitive side, after truly mastering the mechanics through the tests the game gives. As it stands now, you can rip through any of these games a dozen times and barely be aware of half of the mechanics that can come into play, because it never challenges you to really learn them. It shows them to you, and then they vanish from your awareness forever because just matching types with decently leveled pokemon is usually enough.

I don't know. I'm with you on the cult fanbase. My connection to pokemon is pretty much just the games at this point. I can get the appeal, though. Personally it was a huge part of my childhood. I came in at the very start of the first wave at just the right age. It was huge in school, too. We were all doing pokemon everything. That is the game that will take me back to being 8 again, easily. I think it's a bit like that for many people. I will always have a major soft spot for the aesthetic. For all of my obsessive tendencies, I don't seem to have that fan gene. Pokemon definitely can't hold my attention indefinitely. If much could to begin with, it'd still be lower on that list. I eventually criticize the things I love the most harshly, anyway. The closer I get, the more I see the flaws.

I can tell you the itch it scratches with me. It's like finding hidden areas in a classic Metroid level... but for RPG strategy. You thread that needle. You just found the craziest secret area in Super Mario World. It feeds that mindset that looks to find the tiniest gaps in the armor. Pokemon's mechanics are to armor what puzzle locks are to functional locks. It's set to pick away at, find the tricks. If you're the type of person who likes to break down a game's mechanics, it has a ton of interesting, offbeat stuff going on. Boring to many, but when I get a good hyperfocus, it can be very engrossing. I _like_ that there's a lot to string together - and that it can be kind of weird and obscure. The only thing that touches it for me would be like... a good Final Fantasy game on SNES. Those are also pretty gnarly when it comes to the level of sheer in-depth tomfoolery with gear, mechanics, stats, what have you. It was the bulk of what they had to work with in those days, so they went all in. I don't wanna think about what it takes to put together in the first place. You might as well print some FAQs before you shove off - you're gonna have some projects when it comes to everything to do with your party. Those games do give you incentive to delve though. The time you put into mastering your understanding of the various systems pays off hugely, in a million different ways.


----------



## mama (Feb 13, 2022)

Sea of Thieves but my, my, my these servers take ages to connect.


----------



## The King (Feb 13, 2022)

Witcher 3 - Hunting some witches if you know what I mean.


----------



## Cvrk (Feb 13, 2022)

If I play my cards right, in a few years this could be me


----------



## robot zombie (Feb 13, 2022)

Glad I picked up a Marill in Pokemon Platinum. This game doesn't have a lot of water types. You can get Buizel early with great speed and attack, but the moves aren't that great. Azumarill is kind of underappreciated but it looks like it's pretty much as good as it was in the last games. So it's secretly a beast.

It's stats don't look impressive at first. It's got what look like mid-level tank stats, with high defenses but rather lacking attack stats and boosted HP. They usually come with the ability _thick fat_ which will give a 50% defense boost against ice and fire, two types it already has natural resistance to. Useful if you want to... torment AI's who have fire or much rarer ice type moves, I guess. It just isn't that useful.

But if you look around for a bit, you can catch one with the rarer _huge power_ ability, which renders the attack stat double of what is shown. So now, Azumarill's kinda sad base 50 attack stat is actually 100. To put that into perspective, a friggin Moltres has the same physical attack stat in this game. It's legendary-level.

So, with that ability, it is massively powerful as a physical attacker, with solid phys/spec defense and chonkin HP. It also knows the move _rollout_ when you catch it as a Marill. Basically, it's a physical rock-type attack that binds your pokemon to only use that attack for up to 5 turns (or until it misses,) with the power doubling after each hit. You can't do anything until the cycle is broken. The first hit is 30, the next is 60, then 120, then 240, and then finally 480. Even 120 base damage is very high. I don't know if many other moves cross that in base damage, most moves that powerful have poor accuracy and you only get 5 goes with them total. Rollout gets 20 goes at landing streaks of 5 rolls. You have an absurd amount of damage tucked away in that move. It will do almost 1000 base damage across 5 turns. That's stupid high when a standard attack does 60-80 per one-turn use.

I can additionally go back and have it remember defense curl, a level 2 move that it would normally have forgotten by the time you catch it at level 20. That move usually only increases defense by a stage, but when used before rollout, it DOUBLES the base damage. So you start at 60. The 5th roll hits for 960 damage. Almost ONE THOUSAND base damage on a single turn in a game where an attack over ONE HUNDRED is already high! I mean, the 3rd one already hits for 240 at that point, which is dropping most really strong pokemon in the main game when you add in the legendary attack stat on the other end of the equation.

You can also slap-on a zoom lens to deal with the 90% accuracy, keep it from missing in the middle of sequence. Or you can play it slightly riskier and use a razor claw to instead up the critical hit chance for the odd mega roll.

I'm using this to roll through trainers with big teams. Literally rolling through them. I kinda don't worry much about what comes out next. By stage 2 or 3, typing and stuff kinda starts to matter a lot less. Rock doesn't have a type that it has zero effect on. And even halved by a resistance, it's still endgame level base damage and well beyond by the next hit. Nothing is surviving the next turn, when it hits for double that. Azumarill is a tank that can take a hit or two, so it will stay in the fight to land that. You could also consider that the huge power's base doubling offsets the resistances half-reduction. Add defense curl boosting and we are back at full huge power levels.

The downside is that Azumarill is kinda gimped as a water type by these stats. The most common strong water moves are special, not physical. The HM move Surf is a killer water attack that hits everything not levitating for a high base of 95 water damage, but it does rely on Azumarills weaker special. He learns a base 90 physical water move at level 47. Too bad, as you get the ability to teach surf no matter what, just as part of progressing. It's one the best water moves ever. Surf will still be great here, just not amazing. In the meantime, I have to think about how I want to pad out the typing. Get a fighting or ground move in there. Maybe even ice. It comes down to what I can get as a physical move.


This is what I like about these games. There are a whole lot of different ways to kick ass in different situations. Every pokemon has different, specialized strengths and weaknesses that all come together in your choice of ways. This is just one of many many ways to go.

Hell, this strategy sounds OP, but there's plenty in the game to break a rollout loop. Some pokemon have moves that break it by blocking all incoming attacks for a turn, with moves like detect or protect. They could throw a substitution that eats all of the damage before breaking. They could use minimize or double team to up evasion, or use one of the many accuracy dropping moves, either of which can make rollout pretty much unusable. They could use an attack move that induces flinching. A move like roar forces your opponent to switch pokemon. There's always fly and dig, too.

This is what I mean though. I know the game can beat me on this, it just won't try. :/


----------



## Flogger23m (Feb 13, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> The downside is that Azumarill is kinda gimped as a water type by these stats. The most common strong water moves are special, not physical. The HM move Surf is a killer water attack that hits everything not levitating for a high base of 95 water damage, but it does rely on Azumarills weaker special. He learns a base 90 physical water move at level 47. Too bad, as you get the ability to teach surf no matter what, just as part of progressing. It's one the best water moves ever. Surf will still be great here, just not amazing. In the meantime, I have to think about how I want to pad out the typing. Get a fighting or ground move in there. Maybe even ice. It comes down to what I can get as a physical move.



You have two options:

1) Max Speed, Max Attack, last EVs into HP. Then use Belly Drum. Item should be a Sitrus Berry. Other moves would be Aqua Jet, Waterfall, Play Rough. Or you can throw in Knock Off (depending on gen).

2) Max Attack and Speed with much of the same move set but has a Choice Band or Life Orb. Or Mystic Water if you're not into taking damage with each attack.

Be sure it has Huge Power for ability for either set.


Another good option if you play Doubles (my preferred) is to use Discharge. You can use that to speed up Electivire, increase special attack for Manectric, or restore HP for Jolteon. You can use Discharge on all three so they're constantly helping each other. Electivire and Manectric get decent move coverage, Electivire can be a physical attacker. Other team options can be Garchomp (immune to electric), Sceptile if they bring back Mega Evolutions, Noivern with Telepathy (has access to Tailwind) or even Gardeivor.


Some Pokemon like Arcanine can have 3+ sets. Arcanine can be a Special Attacker, Physical Attacker or Bulky Support. With the Support set, you have the ability as Intimidate to lower enemy physical attack. Then put Will-O-Wisp on to further lower their physical attack, or lower the opponents switch in Pokemon. Then but Snarl on there to minimize enemy Special Attackers. You can opt for Morning Sun or a damaging move. Extreme Speed can be a good option. Be sure to put left overs on, and EVs in defensive stats.


----------



## robot zombie (Feb 13, 2022)

Flogger23m said:


> You have two options:
> 
> 1) Max Speed, Max Attack, last EVs into HP. Then use Belly Drum. Item should be a Sitrus Berry. Other moves would be Aqua Jet, Waterfall, Play Rough. Or you can throw in Knock Off (depending on gen).
> 
> ...


Good tips, that's where the EVs are going. Of course, belly drum and a healing berry gives a really good boost to damage output. Aqua Jet and Waterfall are probably great with that. Aqua Jet is out though, I'm not breeding another for this playthrough and it's not for competing. I can probably make due without it. Choice band wouldn't be a bad grab for obvious reasons, I might go for it when I get to the frontier.

I'm thinking of it in terms of a 'playthough' pokemon mostly, so it becomes a matter of how deep is worth going before you're just showing off to the game


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 13, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Making a GOOD remaster is indeed a rare thing. One which I like a lot is Duck Tales Remastered.



I've actually got this on steam too


----------



## SN2716057 (Feb 13, 2022)

Finally done with Pillars of Eternity, although I haven't done the dlc yet.


----------



## mama (Feb 13, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> Finally done with Pillars of Eternity, although I haven't done the dlc yet.


Deadfire is good too.


----------



## jormungand (Feb 13, 2022)

I finished GoW and i tried Lost Ark.....
8.6 hours already in, im really liking this game.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 14, 2022)

jormungand said:


> I finished GoW and i tried Lost Ark.....
> 8.6 hours already in, im really liking this game.


22hrs since the delayed launch (for me it launched Saturday morning at ~1am)
started with a small gift

9.50chf left on STEAM balances since months : just a few crystal and took the outfit ... i like the design  also, what's that trickery? a Korean MMOARPG with extensive character customization like we are used to ... but ... no boob slider??? that's criminal!
and even tho it's a 3D iso, the char and the world are so detailed, it's almost on par with BDO when you zoom in ....


no P2W madness (rather pay  to advance faster for those who despise grinding too much ) non gear dependent PVP (actually almost fun ... unlike usual PVP ... reminiscent of w0w 3v3 arena) absolutely no need to use the cash shop at all (you get a free Pet that do all a premium one do and also unlike Korean version : not a rental one ) and the subscription is rather tame (around 4.50chf a month and not game breaking if not subbing, almost ended my free 3 days i got x)  ): Crystaline Aura is the sub , leveling is fast enough story is fun environment and mechanic are deep and well made and i can see why the real game start after lvl 50 (aka endgame)


there is a few grip around like the gender locked classes (not caring ... i played BDO did not complain ... ) male or female class not having same advanced classes (aka Gunslinger has 3 subclass male 1 for female ... but then ... Martial Artist has 3 subclass female 1 for male ... ) but well ... CohhCarnage who did 3 days headstart liked it thus i knew i would like it ... ahah ...
edit: OH! and the "Daisy Duke" on the female Gunslinger (wait ... is this even actually a complaint???  )

way to go Amazon, you almost redeemed New World fiasco (well they are not the devs, just the publisher... that's probably why ...  )


----------



## Khonjel (Feb 14, 2022)

Dihonored Death Of The Outsider.

Originally I thought I'd do Emily non-lethal run in Dishonored 2 > Dishonored DOTO as whatever I want > Dishonored 2 again as Korvo lethal run. But with sudden academic pressure, I'l ditch the plan for Korvo lethal run I guess.

No screenshot because Dishonored as a series imo is a beautifully ugly game. And the game are first person as well.


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 17, 2022)

When you see a NOLF shortcut on your desktop it's just too tempting.

I love how the game takes the piss out of the chauvinist males in the game, but doesn't spoil the fun by ramming the feminist issue down our throats, because clearly it doesn't take itself too seriously, unlike today's current social climate.

Then I saw a post on a Steam thread asking whether he/she should play Black Mesa before or after HL1, so I fired it up. Still great after all these years.

So I just had to go back to Black Mesa after not having played it for two years and with the Definitive Edition, they've really polished it up, but I still don't like Xen all that much. Never did, really.
Oh and with the updates, old saves won't work so it's back to the beginning.


----------



## Bomby569 (Feb 17, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> they've really polished it up, but I still don't like Xen all that much. Never did, really.



why not? i really enjoyed their vision for Xen. I loved to reply the all game.


----------



## SN2716057 (Feb 17, 2022)

Flying in VR is so much fun, landing is still a challenge ..aircraft carrier landing


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 17, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> Flying in VR is so much fun, landing is still a challenge ..aircraft carrier landing
> View attachment 237013
> View attachment 237014



what game is this


----------



## AdmiralThrawn (Feb 17, 2022)

Sadly I have been consumed by yet another playthrough of Skyrim. Doing an adventurer/schollar role play where I research the dwemer. I am a high elf and have a dwemer follower. Been loads of fun with all the new dwemer mods.


----------



## SN2716057 (Feb 17, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> what game is this


VTOL VR


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 17, 2022)

Cvrk said:


> View attachment 236316



Really? 2022 and you get this shit?

Understand this is pure cost cutting measures, and they can't scale servers properly. Ancient tech for quite likely games long past expiry date...



The King said:


> Witcher 3 - Hunting some witches if you know what I mean.
> 
> View attachment 236392



Funny, that's what I've been diving into as well, all from the start since the last 3 days


----------



## seth1911 (Feb 17, 2022)

Now lets go on, i play atm No Mans Sky on a free old HD 7770 but there is a big issue and its not the GPU,
its the CPU.

I still have even my worse A10 7870K (Godavari with 4,1 GHz),
BF4 drops to 29 FPS
BF1 not playabe
No Mans Sky with Stock Settings (cause that garbage CPU) and GPU intense at enhanced, 30 FPS on the Planet in the CPU Limit (HD 7770 73%) 


What a garbage CPU this is, its insane nothing playale with 60 FPS

Im sure the new Celeron can beat this shhhhh.... cpu


----------



## robot zombie (Feb 17, 2022)

Home sick, waiting on test results. So I'm casually hammering out some more progress in the HZD 100% run.

One thing I will say about it... my approaches to combat just keep evolving and making it more satisfying. I appreciate how free-form it can be, sort of like how most things to do with the open world are in a continuous free-roaming system. It has this consistency in the feel... admittedly only broken up by the menu system, which is as dated to me as it is in games coming out this year. Metro Exodus was the game that I think broke me of the whole "theme park" method of placing waypoints everywhere and tucking so many actions into menus with giant maps and friggin tables... the navigating of which break action and atmosphere immediately. When I'm out in the world, just taking shit in, maybe this incredible score is creeping in.... I'm immersed. I feel like I'm there. And then I realize I need to change weapons... and the moment that menu screen comes up, playing that same looping theme it always plays, that world is gone from my mind. I don't feel that it's 'real' anymore. Every time I've closed the game, it's been after it got left open on the menu screen that finally broke me out.

That's when the seams of the fantasy world just break for me. I liked Metro Exodus's approach where as many things as possible were done in a more hands on and meaningful way, just right in the game with no menus or odd control-scheme swaps. It's all directly important to the gameplay, but the consequences of not keeping up with certain things were generally well balanced and keeping up itself isn't that hard, it's just little stuff put there to drive your immersion and hide the fact that these are just game mechanics away from you. And then, they toss you into these levels with little idea of where to start - a goal with no clue how exactly you should get there, but you can start to figure out what to do by exploring and interacting with things... which you will do by carefully sizing things up, as there's nothing necessarily there on the map that's even going to tell you the difference between a completely empty building and the entrance to a bandit camp. You need to observe your surroundings for that. Very few things are behind menus. And the world itself beckons you to observe it with its beauty and detail.

You *want* to chonk into that world. You don't know what's coming, because the game hasn't told you. And that's exciting. Most open world games I fire up now give me choice-blindness with the amount of shit they immediately give you a full, clear path to doing, with no sense of what is even best or worthwhile, but an added burden of commitment on my part that I may not want to make before exploring. They just leave jack shit to the imagination and it hurts them dearly. It's just a bunch of predetermined paths to walk, and so many open-world games make zero qualms about having the player be fully aware of that at all times. The veneer of alluring stories and locations is meaningless if you let the players see the full lie that is the actual game world right away. You're being told that, and staring down a sprawling map full of what are essentially just a mix of levels and mini games.

To be fair, that's the bulk of what all of these games are. But what I am arguing over is the presentation of those elements. Are we going on a hike down some new, little explored trails? Or is this more like a shopping mall with differently decorated wings and clearly marked storefronts where you make straight a-b purchases? Does that make any sense? I hope so.

A game like RDR2's immersive qualities seem superfluous by comparison to something like Exodus... they're exclusively for atmosphere, they take a lot of time, and many give you little in return other than being able to say you saw Arthur speed-skin a rabbit. While that stuff is cool, it staggers the gameplay loop across stuff that intentionally breaks that sequence and makes you stop to go on whatever little ride they're taking you on. You cannot simply enjoy the world in a game like that. You have to do it their way or barely at all. Something I realized replaying it a couple of times. The veil of all of that is fading by the 3rd playthrough and you realize you are still stuck with it all. The world of RDR2 is kind of dead to me now. I love the characters and the story, but I'll never really 'believe' it like I might've the first time. You know what game surprisingly hasn't done that to me? Friggin FO4. I can still get into that world, and it doesn't ever really try to stop me. Steam says 2269.8 hours of my life are in that world.

It's just a bad mark on an open world. The best ones are deep and emergent enough that you continue to appreciate them more as you play. RDR2 has the depth, but not the freedom for me to be continually immersed. If the seams start jumping out at you early, it's failing at one of it's main jobs, which is to immerse the player in a suitably large and convincing world for many hours of free-roaming gameplay that is rewarding. To me, it should take more than a playthrough or two to know all of the tricks of the world and feel like you don't need to explore it anymore.

HZD doesn't have it as bad there, because it's leaning more into the videogamey aspects to keep player action and agency on top of the whole experience. Most of the things that get simplified facilitate a more seamless gameplay loop, freeing the player to enjoy the environment and story more on their own terms... which to me should be a core tenant of every open world (Do you hear me Rockstar?) But that's another can of worms. HZD doesn't often lock you in. This leaves classic narrative gaps, but with those remaining largely unsolved within the zeitgeist, I'd rather games not try to 'deal' with that unless they've got a good answer, because a lot of the current answers to that narrative dissonance suck no less.

This is definitely one of those games that makes me think a lot about how open world games go together, what the experience is supposed to be and how that gets realized.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Feb 17, 2022)

seth1911 said:


> I still have even my worse A10 7870K (Godavari with 4,1 GHz),
> BF4 drops to 29 FPS
> BF1 not playabe
> No Mans Sky with Stock Settings (cause that garbage CPU) and GPU intense at enhanced, 30 FPS on the Planet in the CPU Limit (HD 7770 73%)


And, even Godavari, is supposed to be better than Kaveri. It's the gen right after Kaveri, IIRC. I guess it will be hard to notice the difference between a Kaveri and a Godavari.
My Athlon X4 860K, (Kaveri) would get overwhelmed in Halo MCC, IIRC. Yep, mine was struggling with Halo MCC, too. And of course, the Radeon RX 580, didn't help that much. I could still play GTA V, but the CPU percentage was sky-high, IIRC. I think it would get spanked by my first-gen Core i7!  (Core i7 Extreme 965, which of course, only has 4 cores/8 threads) (Bloomfield, the gen where you would expect 220W+ for a good OC!) Glad that I got my first Ryzen build on January 3, 2020! My Kaveri got spanked by my Ryzen 3 3200G! (Picasso) (con: limited to PCI-E 3.0 and 8-lanes at max)


----------



## robot zombie (Feb 18, 2022)

Okay, one thing that constantly KILLS me with Horizon... and it's gotten me a lot today...  is the gotdamb *aim release on slow mo.* Why? It will still cancel your whole charged up shot for a split-second AFTER releasing the firing trigger, if you then release the aiming one. So it goes like this: Hold left trigger to aim, hold right trigger to charge, release right trigger to fire, release left trigger to zoom back out and get full movement. Ideally. In reality, if there isn't enough time between firing and releasing, it won't fire.

My training, in all games that shoot like this is to release the aiming trigger pretty much as close to immediately after you have fired as possible, so you can move and react quicker. But when you go into slow mo in HZD, you CANNOT just let go of the aiming immediately after you fire or it cancels. So many times I will be in mid air, about to get jumped on, but I've got the crosshair on the vital part. In that moment, instinct kicks in and I want to have full motion to escape as quickly as possible after firing - if I miss, I need to roll ASAP. This results in me releasing the aiming trigger 'too soon,' cancelling the shot, and getting me hit instead. Now, my advantage is gone and I will need to regroup. That's a lot of time lost in a fight. Probably HP, too. It's never gonna be the thing to make me lose, but man can it be annoying.

So it ends up feeling like I'm being punished for being like, a few ms too fast with my hands. I've checked. I always release the shooting trigger first, after which point it should fire... irreversibly. If I let go of a bowstring with my finger, I will not be able to stop the arrow from firing anymore, even if I pull the bow down as I do so. But I guess slow mo also means slower input tracking. Which somewhat makes sense. Perhaps that's the way they keep animations synced with input. But wait... why not just let the shooting animation finish before responding to letting off of the aim? You know? Actually take them in order. I don't think I will ever be able to train myself out of that screw-up... and wouldn't want to because the moment I play an actual shooter, having the habit of lingering in sight is death. I can't think of too many games that ever punish you for sighting-out immediately after shooting.


----------



## harm9963 (Feb 18, 2022)

Guardians of the Galaxy and just completed Star Wars Jedi fallen order , lost interest in Farcry6
​


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 18, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> Okay, one thing that constantly KILLS me with Horizon... and it's gotten me a lot today...  is the gotdamb *aim release on slow mo.* Why? It will still cancel your whole charged up shot for a split-second AFTER releasing the firing trigger, if you then release the aiming one. So it goes like this: Hold left trigger to aim, hold right trigger to charge, release right trigger to fire, release left trigger to zoom back out and get full movement. Ideally. In reality, if there isn't enough time between firing and releasing, it won't fire.
> 
> My training, in all games that shoot like this is to release the aiming trigger pretty much as close to immediately after you have fired as possible, so you can move and react quicker. But when you go into slow mo in HZD, you CANNOT just let go of the aiming immediately after you fire or it cancels. So many times I will be in mid air, about to get jumped on, but I've got the crosshair on the vital part. In that moment, instinct kicks in and I want to have full motion to escape as quickly as possible after firing - if I miss, I need to roll ASAP. This results in me releasing the aiming trigger 'too soon,' cancelling the shot, and getting me hit instead. Now, my advantage is gone and I will need to regroup. That's a lot of time lost in a fight. Probably HP, too. It's never gonna be the thing to make me lose, but man can it be annoying.
> 
> So it ends up feeling like I'm being punished for being like, a few ms too fast with my hands. I've checked. I always release the shooting trigger first, after which point it should fire... irreversibly. If I let go of a bowstring with my finger, I will not be able to stop the arrow from firing anymore, even if I pull the bow down as I do so. But I guess slow mo also means slower input tracking. Which somewhat makes sense. Perhaps that's the way they keep animations synced with input. But wait... why not just let the shooting animation finish before responding to letting off of the aim? You know? Actually take them in order. I don't think I will ever be able to train myself out of that screw-up... and wouldn't want to because the moment I play an actual shooter, having the habit of lingering in sight is death. I can't think of too many games that ever punish you for sighting-out immediately after shooting.



Welcome to console ports built for 30 fps and controller input with analog sticks.


----------



## Ibizadr (Feb 18, 2022)

This game is a must


----------



## Khonjel (Feb 18, 2022)

Finished Dishonored DOTO. Finished both ending choices. I usually do all the choices and pick what I like as final choice. I'm no saint but ultimately chose to free the outsider. Now that i think about it, kinda feels like that meme about sparing the end boss after killing all his henchmen. But the Outsider is NOT a end boss actually. Ultimately thr conversation between Daud and Billie won me over to choose the "free the outsider" ending.


----------



## NoiseBox (Feb 18, 2022)

Preface:
I've never been much of a gamer, despite owning far too many games (tho after a particularly unpleasant encounter playing with other people way back in the Diablo 1 battle.net era, I no longer play with other people) my Steam library has over 150 games that have something like 10 minutes played (each)

I basically only play two games these days, vanilla Minecraft and Raid: Credit Card Legends.
You may laugh at my expense, I deserve it.


----------



## seth1911 (Feb 18, 2022)

nah i gave it up, for pc and new games.

cpu parts may ok for that money like 10100F et all. but i dont be a gold donkey.

i invest now 169€ for a 1.92 TB SSD for my PS4 Slim and have fun with the games.


may i make a custom wattercooler build from a ps4 pro, its even cheaper than a new gtx 1660 or rtx 3050 

in april im in the part of the company where i work with bending machines et all. then i can make a custom ps4 pro case for a water coooler


----------



## Calmmo (Feb 18, 2022)

Stared playing the new Horizon, looks pretty good so far (Highly noticable camera cut stutter aside)


----------



## robot zombie (Feb 18, 2022)

Vayra86 said:


> Welcome to console ports built for 30 fps and controller input with analog sticks.


You know, I never thought about it, but what is a trigger if not an analog stick with one axis? Honestly though, I've never even experienced that phenomenon on a console! I do wonder if it would still happen if I capped at 30fps.

One thing I will say about analog sticks. You can be surprisingly quick and precise with them. The way to get good, ime, is to bump up the sensitivity until you can comfortably twitch them around at max. At least use every bit of speed and precision available. The whole auto-aim and then adjust slightly over thing you gotta do when they're at normal sensitivity is reliable but damned slow. And you do kinda need it... the auto-aim 'pull' is like, orders of magnitude faster than any movement you're able to make. No matter how good you are at acquisition, the manual movement is just that much slower at normal values.

That, also used to give a huge advantage on competitive console shooters. Since everyone was using a controller, if you could use one at the highest sensitivity, you were faster and more accurate than the majority playing by default. I don't personally find myself having trouble getting on target in one or two quick maneuvers, it becomes automatic and normal sensitivity feels like mole asses. It's still not the same as aiming with a mouse, though. I think a good mouse/kb user could easily smoke me on a controller, the same way I used to easily smoke casuals in COD on xbox by running full-twitch on the analog settings. Still, there are techniques to getting decent with them, even if they are fundamentally limited. I've never had problems with them 'keeping up' in SP games.

Maybe I just don't play enough console ports on PC. This has been so weird for me. I've gotten wicked good at recovery to compensate, just knowing that sometimes Aloy is going to just drop her bow at the worst possible moment 


Calmmo said:


> Stared playing the new Horizon, looks pretty good so far (Highly noticable camera cut stutter aside)
> 
> View attachment 237151View attachment 237152
> View attachment 237153View attachment 237154
> View attachment 237156View attachment 237157


NGL... I thought about grabbing it on console, but I wouldn't buy a console for that. Instead, I might borrow my trucker buddy's PS4 while he's out for weeks and let him have the game when I'm done. Cuz as much as Sony exclusive monies and connections may often lead to awesome games that I do in fact love, waiting even a couple of years after release to play them is absurd in this day and age. For that alone, I won't buy the console. I hate that mindset. A console is such an unreasonable buy right now, for anyone already owning a decently modern system. I'd have to hate myself. I really don't get the logic of withholding a big, expensive release from literally half of the market who will buy it. I get boosting early sales for the consoles, and I guess devs involved somehow still make more through Sony than they would simply publishing the game across platforms - probably perks that keep them working together. But really... how many consoles does that actually sell these days? Does anyone buy a console for just the exclusives? I guess I once did, but the question then was "Xbox or Playstation?" and I was choosing between sets of exclusives. There is competition between console makers. But Microsoft seems less interested in that, pushing more for cross-platform availability.

I'm staring pensively at Sony right now. In truth, I always am. Until the day this game is released on PC. We really are like half of the whole market for the game at this point. Isn't it ~25% PC and 30% consoles, with the rest on mobile? If we assume an even split on the 'console' side, that would mean that like 15% of those people can actually play it without first spending a bunch on a Playstation, essentially leaving the other 40% of potential players out. Again, how many of them are actually buying one for that in this economy? It kills me man. I want to play that game so badly, but not like this.


----------



## AusWolf (Feb 19, 2022)

Still trying to figure out what the purpose of this screen is.


----------



## delshay (Feb 19, 2022)

Elders Scrolls: Skyrim with my old DDR1 computer 4GB ram.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 19, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> You know, I never thought about it, but what is a trigger if not an analog stick with one axis? Honestly though, I've never even experienced that phenomenon on a console! I do wonder if it would still happen if I capped at 30fps.
> 
> One thing I will say about analog sticks. You can be surprisingly quick and precise with them. The way to get good, ime, is to bump up the sensitivity until you can comfortably twitch them around at max. At least use every bit of speed and precision available. The whole auto-aim and then adjust slightly over thing you gotta do when they're at normal sensitivity is reliable but damned slow. And you do kinda need it... the auto-aim 'pull' is like, orders of magnitude faster than any movement you're able to make. No matter how good you are at acquisition, the manual movement is just that much slower at normal values.
> 
> ...



Oh yeah you can definitely get quicker with console shooters too, there is absolutely a skill cap. But what I meant mostly is that (good, action oriented) console games quite often try to get you into a pace that synchronizes well enough with the framerate. The two are highly connected. Some PC games have that too - Diablo (1/2) for example.

Its the reason many beat em ups aim for 50-60 FPS instead of the dreaded 30 or even 25. Race games, too. The input accuracy they ask of the player can be higher.


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 19, 2022)

I am done with Life is strange Remastered, now I am enjoying Life is Strange Before The Storm Remastered


----------



## Tomgang (Feb 19, 2022)

Dying light 2 is on my agenda and casually Far Cry 6.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 19, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> Still trying to figure out what the purpose of this screen is.
> 
> View attachment 237216


They clearly think highly of themselves.


----------



## Audioave10 (Feb 20, 2022)

I'm just stuck in the past with Stalker Anomaly on Win10, 
Stalker w/ the Faiakes Mod from 2008 on WinXP, and
Stalker w/ Run & Gun Mod on Win7 heavily Scripted by me for entertainment reasons...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 20, 2022)

Calmmo said:


> Stared playing the new Horizon, looks pretty good so far (Highly noticable camera cut stutter aside)
> 
> View attachment 237151View attachment 237152
> View attachment 237153View attachment 237154
> View attachment 237156View attachment 237157


well, let's hope the PC version will come faster than Zero dawn  although i think it will ... because Forbidden West does not look much more technically advanced than Zero Dawn (granted that Zero Dawn was a masterpiece at launch in term of graphics, which explains why the PC version of it did still look utterly gorgeous years later )


as for me, day off a Sunday? oh well a few more hours in Lost Ark then ...(totaling 88 now )
(edit: yeah ... i do not usually get days off on a Sunday, given my job)


ohhh a free legendary mount as launch celebration login between 20.02 and 02.03? cool...





Spoiler: and a few more items also 



Vehicle Selection Chest (choice of either mount)

Terpeion
Terpeion of the Shadow
[*]Midsummer Night’s Dream Instrument Skin Selection Chest
[*]Healing Battle Item Chest x10
[*]Offensive Battle Item Chest x10
[*]Legendary Rapport Selection Chest x3
[*]Weekly Trade Potions Pack (1 Leap's Essence and 9 Minor Life Energy Potion)
[*]Phoenix Plume x20





initial first impression confirmed, putting aside chaotic launch, : good, gorgeous environment, fun quest and mechanics ... yeah not bad at all

love the zipline and rope walking 


each "regions" maps have been incredibly varied (heck ... start with something "med-fan'esque", a "salt desert" and then "Lilliputian/pirate", "eastern Asia martial art tournament fest and mythos"  and now "steampunk mech themed?" that remind me a lot of FF VII and VIII setup and that's a huge plus for me ... )


vanity shot


----------



## AusWolf (Feb 20, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> They clearly think highly of themselves.


It's not just that. All this screen tells you is that you're playing ME:LE which you know already because you clicked on the icon about 10 seconds ago. Then you have to "press any key". Why? Why can't you be in the menu straight away? What's the purpose of "pressing any key"? I'll never get it.


----------



## The King (Feb 20, 2022)

Playing some DS3 before Elden Ring Launch! Epic fan made Trailer, give it a like on YT for its awesomeness!!!


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Feb 20, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> It's not just that. All this screen tells you is that you're playing ME:LE which you know already because you clicked on the icon about 10 seconds ago. Then you have to "press any key". Why? Why can't you be in the menu straight away? What's the purpose of "pressing any key"? I'll never get it.



Tradition?  A chance for the game to assemble some last-second stuff behind the scenes (which could admittedly happen in a menu screen)?  Somewhere to show off some art?

Whatever the reason, it's been common practice for so long that it's hard to believe that there's _no_ practical reason for it. And sometimes those screens are just... nice. One of my favorite gaming moments is the landing screen for ME1 PC. More than once I caught myself just watching the rotating planet and listening to the gorgeous background music for several minutes.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 20, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> It's not just that. All this screen tells you is that you're playing ME:LE which you know already because you clicked on the icon about 10 seconds ago. Then you have to "press any key". Why? Why can't you be in the menu straight away? What's the purpose of "pressing any key"? I'll never get it.



Well, being in a rush to start a game is usually not a sign you'll be enjoying it, maybe the game wants to slow you down a bit to get you immersed. Its the same thing with long intro's and stuff. Gets your mind working towards the world you're going into.


----------



## QuietBob (Feb 20, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> Still trying to figure out what the purpose of this screen is.
> 
> View attachment 237216



This might be a disguised loading screen. Historically video games have used various tricks to conceal long loading times. They still do. This is primarily done to overcome the limitations of the hardware or the engine, without breaking the immersion completely.

Mass Effect is a loading times meme in itself. How long does it take for that "Press any key" message to appear?





Great articles here:
Loads and Loads of Loading
Dynamic Loading


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 21, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> This might be a disguised loading screen.


That's possible. Perhaps even likely.


----------



## SN2716057 (Feb 21, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> It's not just that. All this screen tells you is that you're playing ME:LE which you know already because you clicked on the icon about 10 seconds ago. Then you have to "press any key". Why? Why can't you be in the menu straight away? What's the purpose of "pressing any key"? I'll never get it.


Cyberpunk 2077 has 2 of those screens.


----------



## Chomiq (Feb 21, 2022)

Played Squad over the weekend. I really need to start playing it more frequently instead of every month or so, otherwise I'm too rusty.


----------



## Khonjel (Feb 21, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> Played Squad over the weekend. I really need to start playing it more frequently instead of every month or so, otherwise I'm too rusty.


I installed it again last week. Endured a week of remembering why I don't main that game despite loving it. And uninstalled again yesterday.

Doing this cycle since I bought it in 2016. The longest I kept enduring was 2 months.

There's only 1 server in Asia. And it's filled with SE Asian dudes whose only English proficiency is insulting your mum. There's 4-5 active and populated servers in Australia but I lose every firefight because of the frigging ping, even if I shoot first.
Then there's all those frigging clans. Team balance rarely swaps players so there'll be at least a dozen rounds where you and your gang of motley fools will get absolute curb-stomped again and again.

Oh yeah. Did I mention Chinese players coming to outside servers (despite having 20+ of their own) and locking squads to Chinese-only?

Started *Shadwen* just now. I like the game mechanic. Though I think A Plague Tale Innocence did the babysitting stealth thing a little harder. Here the kid isn't incompetent like the autist and doesn't cry like a well... baby if you get too far. Though I just completed 1st (or 2nd idk) chapter. Maybe the game will get more difficult in the later chapters.


----------



## AusWolf (Feb 21, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Tradition?  A chance for the game to assemble some last-second stuff behind the scenes (which could admittedly happen in a menu screen)?  Somewhere to show off some art?
> 
> Whatever the reason, it's been common practice for so long that it's hard to believe that there's _no_ practical reason for it. And sometimes those screens are just... nice. One of my favorite gaming moments is the landing screen for ME1 PC. More than once I caught myself just watching the rotating planet and listening to the gorgeous background music for several minutes.


Oh yes, I loved that one. The music...  I get it how the computer could do some final work while that planet slowly moved away before the menu appeared. But there's no animation in LE. Just that screen. 

Edit: Or is my computer too fast for this game? 



Vayra86 said:


> Well, being in a rush to start a game is usually not a sign you'll be enjoying it, maybe the game wants to slow you down a bit to get you immersed. Its the same thing with long intro's and stuff. Gets your mind working towards the world you're going into.


I love intros, really! I just don't know why I have to "press any key" after an animated Bioware ad that features characters from the game which gets me in the mood anyway. Eh, not the end of the world.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 21, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> I love intros, really! I just don't know why I have to "press any key" after an animated Bioware ad that features characters from the game which gets me in the mood anyway. Eh, not the end of the world.


Some games are worse offenders, they don't even allow you to click past the half dozen animated logo's that need to be plastered on screen. Every. Single. Time. And the epilepsy warning that they want to show for a mandatory 10 seconds or so... And the thingy saying 'This game has an autosave feature'... And...


----------



## Chomiq (Feb 21, 2022)

Vayra86 said:


> Some games are worse offenders, they don't even allow you to click past the half dozen animated logo's that need to be plastered on screen. Every. Single. Time. And the epilepsy warning that they want to show for a mandatory 10 seconds or so... And the thingy saying 'This game has an autosave feature'... And...


FH5 is the prime example of this. Seriously, all games should have an option to disable startup intros after first launch.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 21, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> Played Squad over the weekend. I really need to start playing it more frequently instead of every month or so, otherwise I'm too rusty.



I have squad, really liked it, but it's a bit elitist



Chomiq said:


> FH5 is the prime example of this. Seriously, all games should have an option to disable startup intros after first launch.



Can't you just delete the video files on some of them for the intros?


----------



## Khonjel (Feb 21, 2022)

Tigger said:


> I have squad, really liked it, but it's a bit elitist
> 
> 
> 
> Can't you just delete the video files on some of them for the intros?


Elitist how?

Not unless you want your launcher to download the file everytime you delete it.


----------



## Chomiq (Feb 21, 2022)

Squad isn't elitist, some of its players might be, but as long as you're happy to hop between servers you should be fine.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 21, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> Squad isn't elitist, some of its players might be, but as long as you're happy to hop between servers you should be fine.


Players, some are very imo. I can kinda understand why but for someone new to the game it makes it kinda hard to find a group that don't whine as you don't understand the workings of the game yet. I love the way it looks and plays though.


----------



## AusWolf (Feb 21, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Players, some are very imo. I can kinda understand why but for someone new to the game it makes it kinda hard to find a group that don't whine as you don't understand the workings of the game yet. I love the way it looks and plays though.


Isn't that a problem with all online games? I used to love World of Tanks, but game development and the player base evolved faster than I ever could, making the game harder to master and less fun for me.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 21, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> Isn't that a problem with all online games? I used to love World of Tanks, but game development and the player base evolved faster than I ever could, making the game harder to master and less fun for me.



Maybe so i guess. Games like squad suffer more though imo, shame really, i did like it, but don't bother with it anymore.


----------



## Chomiq (Feb 21, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Maybe so i guess. Games like squad suffer more though imo, shame really, i did like it, but don't bother with it anymore.


What region are you in? If you're in EU I my go-to servers are from: RB, BB, RIP. Also some servers specifically advertise being "new player friendly" in the server name - that would be my go to for someone new. If you want to give it another try it's always better to clearly say "Hey, I'm new, can I get some pointers" and people should help (at least that's my experience when playing UK/EU servers). 
My tips are:
- always join a squad, being unassigned will get you autokicked from most of the servers,
- use mic, it's a team based game and not Typing of the Dead,
- start slow, basic rifleman kit or medic kit, avoid marksman/sniper roles as they are often shunned upon because people that take it often don't know how to play it as a squad role, not a one man army,
- stay back, don't rush into action or get used to dying quick,
- if you don't like the vibe of the server give another server a try,
- if you don't like someone's attitude there's always mute function which can be triggered by clicking the speaker icon next to someone's name on the player list,
- filter out your server list by using the star (favorite) function, then under "show filter" select "show favorites only" - that's the best way to get rid off servers that aren't in your region and make browsing the server list faster.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 21, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> What region are you in? If you're in EU I my go-to servers are from: RB, BB, RIP. Also some servers specifically advertise being "new player friendly" in the server name - that would be my go to for someone new. If you want to give it another try it's always better to clearly say "Hey, I'm new, can I get some pointers" and people should help (at least that's my experience when playing UK/EU servers).
> My tips are:
> - always join a squad, being unassigned will get you autokicked from most of the servers,
> - use mic, it's a team based game and not Typing of the Dead,
> ...



UK/EUR 

I usually did play rifleman and always use a mic if the game needs it. No one really talked to me directly at all, even though i did join a squad, they mostly seemed to do their own thing and ignore me. Some whined at me, where are you going etc then booted me from their squad. It seems to be a lot of pals playing in their own squads that know the game and always play together, very pally pally.


----------



## Khonjel (Feb 21, 2022)

Tigger said:


> UK/EUR
> 
> I usually did play rifleman and always use a mic if the game needs it. No one really talked to me directly at all, even though i did join a squad, they mostly seemed to do their own thing and ignore me. Some whined at me, where are you going etc then booted me from their squad. It seems to be a lot of pals playing in their own squads that know the game and always play together, very pally pally.


If you're English I'd stick with ENG/EN servers mostly. Look the server names. Hell I bet you'd have good ping to play in US East Coast servers.

And I rarely experienced the situation you describe. Maybe if you join mid-game. And if someone created a squad for his friends but forgot to lock it. Albeit I haven't played in EU servers so speaking from AU servers experince.

And this game rewards pro-active players, not reactive ones. When you join a squad say hello. Ask squad leader what role you should get. Although since you're starting new stick with gunner, rifleman and medic. Medic would be best imo because people will call out to you. And talk to break ice. Sometimes some SLs will kick you just cause cause they don't like you (which is kinda being a dick).

If you join mid-game and joined the only available squad and it's boring, I'd urge you to wait till match end. Then quickly join the first squads created. Notice the name though. Armor, <vehicle name>, heli are special squads and expect you to be proficient in that task. Just join INF or Infantry squads. The first squad leaders are actual leaders. Later ones are mostly leftovers. And if you missed the rush and nobody's creating squads change the server or try to change the team first. The game's experience heavily relies on charismatic SLs imo.

Finally I wouldn't advise you learn on-the-job for this game. Watch some guides by MoiDawg and Karmkut in YT. The players are mostly chill to new players though. You can tell your SL and squad that you're new beforehand and they'll excuse you. You can also ask questions when it comes to mind and they'll explain it to you. But you should still learn some extracurricular things except pew pew. Like interacting with vehicles (dropping supply, picking up supply, re-arming your ammo), digging down and digging up construction, bandaging self and teammate, dragging friendly dead body to a safe spot for revive, using mortar, using binocular, using local chat to call out to nearby teammates, using squad chat to communicate with squad and most importantly call out enemies (fortification, vehicles, infantry) with compass bearing and accompanying terrain details.

Communication is key in this game and I love this aspect of it. Kinda sad that in-game voice chat is becoming so rare these days.


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 21, 2022)

I knew that if I started Black Mesa again from the beginning that I'd be hooked and so it transpires.
Nice to blast these three to kingdom come!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 21, 2022)

Khonjel said:


> If you're English I'd stick with ENG/EN servers mostly. Look the server names. Hell I bet you'd have good ping to play in US East Coast servers.
> 
> And I rarely experienced the situation you describe. Maybe if you join mid-game. And if someone created a squad for his friends but forgot to lock it. Albeit I haven't played in EU servers so speaking from AU servers experince.
> 
> ...



Initially when it came out, i watched some vids, and love the look of it. I am not a leet player by any means, i play for enjoyment.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 21, 2022)

Khonjel said:


> Oh yeah. Did I mention Chinese players coming to outside servers (despite having 20+ of their own) and locking squads to Chinese-only?


I've heard about this. Kinda lame if you ask me.


----------



## Khonjel (Feb 22, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Initially when it came out, i watched some vids, and love the look of it. I am not a leet player by any means, i play for enjoyment.


I mean it's like airsoft. You shouldn't take it seriously. Just play some invasion mode or any mode with insurgents. You'll die laughing after getting blown by their suicide bomb antics.



lexluthermiester said:


> I've heard about this. Kinda lame if you ask me.


The chinese ganers have ruined online gaming for asians imo. Maybe for europeans as well.
I still remember the their horror stories in ARK and early PUBG days until the devs locked them in their own region.



Khonjel said:


> I mean it's like airsoft. You shouldn't take it seriously. Just play some invasion mode or any mode with insurgents. You'll die laughing after getting blown by their suicide bomb antics.


Case in point:

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/joinsquad/comments/sy0h0s


----------



## Khonjel (Feb 23, 2022)

Finished Shadwen. I really liked the short adventure. Apparently it has various endings. If you spare the king, somehow it's a happy ending where you become a permanent babysitter. You mean to tell me after I picked this kid up from the edge of this big-ass medieval town, guide the miserable twerp through endless piece of a castle, alleyways when originally I came to just kill the king, I should spare the bloody fucker? Fug off. Miss me with that gay wholesome shit.

Doubly so after I read the wiki. Apparently the main character was hired to kill the old king by the current king. Then current king burned down the forest where the mc lived. So no shit I ain't not gonna kill the king.

The environmental story-telling is superb. And guard voices sound like proper british voice, not american trying to sound british. Gives the medieval setting credibility.

Off to kill the king




The arts are awesome in this game.




Credit sobg is a banger. Starts at 2:13. The game's so obscure nobody bothered uploading just the song.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Feb 23, 2022)

So, apparently Elding Ring is game of the year huh, guess i'm checking it out soon


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 23, 2022)

Playing Tomb Raider Anniversary on an AMD A6 6320 APU (Radeon HD 6530D) at 80fps. Pretty good.
Not sure about Crysis though...


----------



## Chomiq (Feb 24, 2022)

I'm trying to squeeze in at least an hour of Squad daily this week. Had some mediocre rounds yesterday, mostly because of unbalanced teams. I'm really starting to doubt hit detection on some guns. I can pull controlled bursts from C7A2 on a dude 10m away and he shrugs it off like it's nothing. Meanwhile some randoms have no problems scoring a headshot on me immediately after stopping from full sprint.


----------



## Khonjel (Feb 24, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> I'm trying to squeeze in at least an hour of Squad daily this week. Had some mediocre rounds yesterday, mostly because of unbalanced teams. I'm really starting to doubt hit detection on some guns. I can pull controlled bursts from C7A2 on a dude 10m away and he shrugs it off like it's nothing. Meanwhile some randoms have no problems scoring a headshot on me immediately after stopping from full sprint.


Ping above 100 is rough from my experience. Just put them in full auto when inside towns and semi on open terrain. And from tacticool games like these (insurgency, ins sandstorm) shoot-then-zoom is faster than zoom-then-shoot like every other casual games (battlefield, call of duty). Cause the ADS (Aim Down Sight/right click zoom) speed is purposefully slowed a little. OTOH hipfire is accurate to a T cause they don't use random bullet deviation like casual games. Hell casual games have random bullet deviation even while zoomed.


----------



## Chomiq (Feb 24, 2022)

Khonjel said:


> Ping above 100 is rough from my experience. Just put them in full auto when inside towns and semi on open terrain. And from tacticool games like these (insurgency, ins sandstorm) shoot-then-zoom is faster than zoom-then-shoot like every other casual games (battlefield, call of duty). Cause the ADS (Aim Down Sight/right click zoom) speed is purposefully slowed a little. OTOH hipfire is accurate to a T cause they don't use random bullet deviation like casual games. Hell casual games have random bullet deviation even while zoomed.


Yeah it takes time to get used to, same as deploying bipod "Hey, I should be able to do it here, right? Wrong!". It might be that 5.56 used in C7/M4 just sucks against body armor.


----------



## Khonjel (Feb 24, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> Yeah it takes time to get used to, same as deploying bipod "Hey, I should be able to do it here, right? Wrong!". It might be that 5.56 used in C7/M4 just sucks against body armor.


Well tbf bipods are very hard to get right. I heard DICE tried years to fix it in BFV. Though idk if it's a general trend or modern DICE being modern DICE. Just don't bother. MGs gor negligible recoil in SQUAD anyway.

How did I miss Steam Next Fest this time? I played so many games last two times. Fortunately there's still time. Played a few minutes of CROWZ, Boundary, Trail of Ayash, The Last Oricru, Cynthia Hidden In The Moonshadow.

Will post screenshots later. CROWZ disappointed me. Performance is pitiful even changing from high to low. Though it could be that setting change didn't apply like some games needs restart to take effect.

Boundary was awesome. I went in blind (unless the Nvidia RTX trailer years ago counts) and thoroughly enjoyed it. Dismayed to see it's 5v5. I've moved away from 5v5 sweatfest as I get older.

Trail of Ayash feels like typical survival shit. Will have to play more.

Cynthia Hidden In The Moonshadow I completed in like half an hour? The demo was short. Gave reasonable feedback about it to the dev. Though tbh it's nothing to write home about.

The Last Oricru feels the most polished and dare I say almost release-ready. Giving me AA eurojank vibe. And despite cringey dialogue, I'm mystified almost hooked in the setting and premise. Will play more to get a better idea.


----------



## seth1911 (Feb 25, 2022)

i did try today to play god of war on my great pc, the game runs but i have no audio and im playing with 20 fps totaly in the cpu limit, cant await the 10400F 
(GPU Load 54%)


----------



## BiggieShady (Feb 25, 2022)

Playing more and more over GeForce Now lately, I got spoiled by silent fans for my mid-life couch gaming ... latency be damned, getting old enough not to notice


----------



## seth1911 (Feb 25, 2022)

i did play now bf4 on pc and its make me tired to play, i cant really kill anyone with framerate from 24-58 on a 60hz server , now i switch to bf4 on the ps4


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 25, 2022)

A little bit of Deus Ex original and then DX Human Revolution Game +, where you start a new game but with all your augs and skills, but no weapons.
Brilliant games.


----------



## robot zombie (Feb 27, 2022)

Playing a little FO4. Well, I was, for a bit. Kinda 'in a mood' about it though.

I'm at a point with this mod setup where I'm really happy with it, looks-wise and balancing-wise. Every time I fire up the game and see this bleak foggy atmosphere with this mix of sickly and pretty colors, I'm there and I'm just jazzed for the FO4 exploration experience. For years of playing this game, there would be things about it that bothered me, whether from a game design standpoint, or an aesthetic sensibilities one. It also just has a lot of uncomfortable clunk. Over the past couple of years, I have built, torched, and rebuilt several 'platform' setups that mostly focus on visuals, feel, and core gameplay. Not necessarily drastically altering the game into something different or adding entirely new elements, as many enjoy doing. That stuff is cool, and I've played around with it plenty. But ultimately all I want is a good exploration experience that looks and feels like Fallout. Everything else is extra, so the bulk of the work I do is refinement and just trying to broaden my technical understanding of the game, so that I can go right in and fix things as I see fit. It's been a joy to be on this progression. I feel like I've really done something with it and it makes playing the game a radically different experience from playing any other game. It's my thing now, and I know so much more about video games because of this cool experience I've put together for myself.

Thing is... FO4 and Skyrim are holding my storage hostage. Skyrim stays on my system NVME drive because yes... when Skyrim is loading tons of textures and ESPECIALLY parsing a lot of script data, a faster drive along with uncoupling the loading screen from any frame limiting does make it load much quicker... like several minutes versus 15 seconds. 15 seconds is long-ish the way I'm running things, and I'm running close to 500 mods. You'd be surprised at how quickly that game will load when you decouple vsync from the loading screens and pop the installation onto a fast drive. I can't remember the exact reason, but I'm betting it has something to do with the fact that the scripting system queues up everything on a frame-to-frame basis, which would include tasks related to loading. If it has a lot to get through, it takes a very long time at 60FPS. At 3-400, it is a good couple of orders of magnitude quicker to resolve everything.

FO4 goes on the secondary SATA SSD. Similar reasons. You just don't wanna be loading those games off of HDD's heavily modded when you can help it. It's not just loading screens... these do dynamic worldspaces the old ways... their whole pre-loading and visibility system isn't fancy and will induce nasty stutter when it has to ding the hard drive for ~20 seconds just to call the next cell cluster in. You'll wind up just about crossing the whole cell before the stutter stops... and then you enter a new one and start it all over. It was never optimized for such large chunks of texture and script data and bogs down juggling it. This is why sometimes hardware improves performance in some areas, while other things can't be improved, no matter how much memory or processing oomph you throw at it. People say this stuff is somewhat irrelevant on PC now... and the reason for that is because most games are better optimized when it comes to memory usage and storage. Bethesda games just aren't and if you REALLY want to screw around with them, you need to accept that and find a way to address it, just do everything you can to mitigate it... because it will determine what you can and can't do, even if you already have a 3090.


My big issue with these setups is how everything is stored and put together. I manage it all with an app called Vortex. It's a pretty powerful mod manager with everything from backups to profiles for different games (or as many as you like for the same game - entire mod setups that can be fully tucked away and rolled-out on command, just about as big and complicated as is possible to begin with,) integration for all modding tools... you can pretty much do everything modding-related from within Vortex at this point and it really enables you to do more than anyone could effectively organize by working directly, or coding .bat files for pulling/deploying mod files and keeping an 'index' as I used to do before taking the plunge on letting a mod manager hold my hand. I'm betting very few modders today would have a clue how to safely do a big setup completely manually, from within explorer, because things like Vortex and MO2 are so good that it's unimaginable. They're worth trusting, mostly. How good is your average person with Windows hardlinks and permissions these days? Probably not as good as Vortex is... and Vortex can virtualize too.

The problem is how it keeps track of the whole setup. It's tied into your OS files in a way that makes it fully dependent on present OS states. So if you try to move it to another PC manually, it just doesn't work. Even just pulling a manual back up of the apps files will not work and you can just lose the whole index it uses to track the states of all of the mod files, which it keeps stored separately and then manages through hardlinks, symlinks, or a virtual environment. This 'index' (or really 'index of indexes') becomes orphaned by internal flags not lining up and YOU can't modify those at all. Some of this stuff really is in a totally black box, packed away in your user files. You truly can't mess with it, even if you find it and change permissions to alter it. The actual manifest data it keeps for all of the running states it maintains isn't able to be accessed, understood, or altered by anything but Vortex's code. It's dependent on the moment of time it's made/changed, and the state of the rest of your OS as of that point.

So with that stuff in mind... what I have now are two games set up with ~500 mods, with intricate rules for sorting, many of them altered and mixed together, that are locked in place with no easy way to transfer or store away.

The thing is, a lot of it is just foundational... like textures/meshes, fixes in the worldspace, changes to gameplay that are probably compatible with everything. What I would like to do is compress them into archives for the game to deal with. Right now, it's all loose files, as that's really the only way to get everything in the correct order... you have to bust open archived mods if you only want some of their changes, or you want to alter them yourself, as I have done with a lot of my mods. This makes the whole set up easy to change, but hard to move. If it was ever lost, it'd just be gone. I'd have to pull a whole system backup in. It's about the data in the mods themselves. I'll explain.

Vortex DOES have features for doing all of this in app. You can save your whole setup as a 'collection'. Vortex is directly synced up with the entire Nexus Mods archive, so if you're only using Nexus mods, you can install the app and sign in on any machine and it will download your entire mod setup and deploy it exactly as you've set it on the other machine. Very cool feature, it's a lot like Wabbajack, but with the potential for even more. People can share their epic mega mod packs fairly now, with everyone credited by default, and casual users can install them '1-click' style with an app and be running a sick mod setup with no knowledge. That's insane, actually.

However, I have modded so many of my mods. Combined texture packs (landscape textures are a bear in these games - there have to be 100's in this crazy file hierarchy,) edited scripts, mods that have since been deleted from the internet... it can't 'keep' anything that's 100% unique to your setup. If it doesn't exist on the Nexus servers, it can't be backed up. They do not have physical backup capabilities yet.

So basically, every time I fire up my modded Skyrim or FO4, in the back of my mind is the understanding that if I appreciate what this work has done for me, I have to smush all of it into super-mods before it is all lost to the ether... track down all of the relevant game files and pack it into a smaller megamod compilation that Vortex can just take, maybe with a list of the mods names tucked in the archives, and specific changes I've made. All of this is pretty simple, as I can get the original versions and compare them from within Vortex, use whatever tools I need. I actually have the original game archives extracted as mods, which will of course grant me access to every change my setup is making to the entire game when activated. You can modify almost anything in any of the game folders, add whatever files and folder hierarchies and scripts to deal with them. I can see, compile, and document all of it. A variety of ways to get it done. It's just not nearly as fun as the actual modding. More like cleaning up all of the mess in the wood shop.

But you know? It's hard to get anything done in a messy shop, and it's not as enjoyable. So I'm getting started on the archiving today by documenting the whole thing. I've rebuilt it all from scratch a few times now, but I'm at a point in my knowledge and organization where I don't see gains doing it anymore, it's just time lost and a specific experience I can't get anymore if it goes out. Not to mention, I kinda can't make big changes to my system with these mod setups in place as they are. By the time I do a fresh install of W11, I need to have all of this packed away.


----------



## Cvrk (Feb 28, 2022)

You can check out my salty and bitter REVIEW 
Long story very short. They made cooperation harder to get in (more complicated) but the invasions are limited. So there is more chances of coop than to die every 5 minutes. In Dark souls 3 there was a 5-minute window after they could invade again. 

The console port on PC is HORRIBLE, almost unplayable. If it stutters on a rtx3090 go figure. It's not the computer it's the game. They say without the anticheat it has less stuttering. ...and it is true. But I wanna play online so, as of right now. it's almost unplayable. Depending on what's happening on the screen you will stutter constantly, including boss fight and that will get you killed 

If they will fix the performance one day....you are still left with a 7 out of 10 video game at best. Strictly judging and offering this number from a non-souls fan. Someone who likes video games and just wants to try this out. 

_If you're a souls fan, all I said about does not matter, cuz you probably won't read this message. Right now you are farming runes in-game. But regardless of who you are, your still stuttering: #ironic _


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 28, 2022)

Not playing that much at the moment but when I do, it's mostly Forza 5.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 28, 2022)

Got that annoying trophy (chocobo master) on FFX HD (PS3) yesterday, now I just need to

-complete the sphere grid with everyone (one character remaining, will be done in a hour or two)
-finish the game
-enjoy my platinum trophy


----------



## SN2716057 (Feb 28, 2022)

A bit more VTOL VR


----------



## Sad1nikki (Feb 28, 2022)

Battle Tank WORLD of STEEL for breakfast and lunch and the classic after dinner desserts the Epic FROM THE SEA super carrier battles


----------



## Col Hanzaplast (Feb 28, 2022)

Chernobylite: Parcouring The Zone each night...


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 28, 2022)

I need to find out what to play next


----------



## harm9963 (Feb 28, 2022)

Guardian's of the Galaxy , second spin ,wow even more fun the second time around , controller helps a lot!


----------



## Rahnak (Feb 28, 2022)

Finished Mass Effect Andromeda yesterday at around the 82h mark. A little clunky but better than I expected, even if it fall short of the previous games. It's a real shame there aren't more games like Mass Effect.

Now playing The Room Two as a palate cleanser.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 28, 2022)

Rahnak said:


> Finished Mass Effect Andromeda yesterday at around the 82h mark. A little clunky but better than I expected, even if it fall short of the previous games. It's a real shame there aren't more games like Mass Effect.
> 
> Now playing The Room Two as a palate cleanser.


Yeah, my experience of Andromeda was before I actually discovered/played the original series so I quite enjoyed it, however when I eventually bought the legendary edition and played 1,2, and 3 I could see why there was much discourse over Andromeda, but nevertheless I still place it as a good game.

On a positive note (hopefully) you should only have a couple of more years to wait and then the new Mass Effect should be out, it appears to pick up the original story line after 3.


----------



## caroline! (Feb 28, 2022)

Tried Elden Ring today, I love the fact that the first enemy you face is a boss, no more puny low level hollows to practice.

But, I'm not a _gaming journalist_ so it was easy peasy lemon squeezy.


----------



## RealKGB (Feb 28, 2022)

Wordle-


Spoiler








Dangit.
Nevermind then! Radiant Defense!


Spoiler






ngl I was prepared for cracks in the screenshot, this is on the 4S


Fun game. I played it a lot when I was younger; sadly I don't have the expansion packs purchased here. Those make the game so much more fun.


----------



## Rahnak (Feb 28, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> Yeah, my experience of Andromeda was before I actually discovered/played the original series so I quite enjoyed it, however when I eventually bought the legendary edition and played 1,2, and 3 I could see why there was much discourse over Andromeda, but nevertheless I still place it as a good game.
> 
> On a positive note (hopefully) you should only have a couple of more years to wait and then the new Mass Effect should be out, it appears to pick up the original story line after 3.


Yeah, I'm cautiously excited about it and Dragon Age 4. I really hope Bioware can deliver.


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 1, 2022)

caroline! said:


> Tried Elden Ring today, I love the fact that the first enemy you face is a boss, no more puny low level hollows to practice.
> 
> But, I'm not a _gaming journalist_ so it was easy peasy lemon squeezy.


The only soulslike I played was Vampyr and it was notorious for having terrible hitboxes where you basically were rolled back into the previous position despite dodging the attack. Here it looks like they don't suffer the same issue but instead you get stutter on PC because From Software f'd up the DX12 implementation.


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 1, 2022)

New wheel rig finally getting some subtle usage with American Truck Sim. Driving my Dad’s old truck


----------



## Cvrk (Mar 1, 2022)

@MaenadFIN What else is there? Join the stutter!


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 1, 2022)

Cvrk said:


> @MaenadFIN What else is there? Join the stutter!
> 
> 
> View attachment 238331


Never played any Souls game any longer than 30 min. I have Demon's Souls for PS3 and Dark Souls I-III on PC though.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 1, 2022)

Running with rifles.


----------



## SN2716057 (Mar 1, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Running with rifles.


Have you tried Foxhole?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 1, 2022)

Cvrk said:


> View attachment 238260
> 
> View attachment 238261
> 
> ...



How the fuck is this mostly positive on steam. Some reviewers don't even mention any problems.


----------



## Bomby569 (Mar 1, 2022)

Tigger said:


> How the fuck is this mostly positive on steam. Some reviewers don't even mention any problems.


Either it's some special PC's or people should really not do this. If there is no pressure they will never do better. 
Maybe the new influx of PC gamers, ex console players, for them its fine


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 1, 2022)

121hrs 6 char 1 50 working on others for fun ...

strong point : mounts and pets are shared and roster reward too... great thing for a f2p mmoarpg
did some world bosses for fun on the last character

oh well ... furry eared sorceress (explosive ... i need to check Bard later but it will be on another server, because, sure i am not buying extra char slots and i am not tied to any servers )


a beard'serker, fun but not as much as Scrapper and Sorceress


and a Shadowhunter, can't stand the whinny wimpy Delain (demi demon) that Armen is ... (yeah ... shocker ... ) so i made my own Delain character thanks to the assassins being it too
kind of a glass cannon but so good ...


aside that : a gunslinger and an Artillerist are waiting once i am done with those 3 (4 if counting the Scrapper 50)

yeah ... i like that game touched a bit of the post 50 eternal grind (aka "past soft cap", TM Korean mmo trade style "a la" BDO) with the Scrapper still did not finish the main story tho, well i might reach my meager 593.9hrs in FFXIV which was the second mmo i played the most after World Of Warcraft (till Legion)

also, since a week now, zero issues, no more queue on central EU, and the Crystalline Aura bug that been reported recently (although it's an old news for me since it happened twice, and each time resolved in a matter of minutes, to me, almost a week and a half ago ... ) did not re happen again.


----------



## Tarte (Mar 1, 2022)

I am playing World of Warships(EU Server).


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 1, 2022)

Hooked on Deus Ex HR Game+ right now and I'm wondering what the secret message is in this poster.


----------



## mama (Mar 1, 2022)

CyberPunk at 4K.  Picked it up cheaper and am blown away.  Haven't really seen any of the artifacting, crashes and errors reported so I guess the patches over the year have done the trick.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 2, 2022)

mama said:


> CyberPunk at 4K.  Picked it up cheaper and am blown away.  Haven't really seen any of the artifacting, crashes and errors reported so I guess the patches over the year have done the trick.


And you are unlikely to at this point. As of version 1.2 almost all of the bugs/glitches were resolved. Enjoy!


----------



## Cvrk (Mar 2, 2022)

Tigger said:


> How the fuck is this mostly positive on steam. Some reviewers don't even mention any problems.


Don't use this language here! 

the reviews have changed in the last 48 hours. the situation was completely different at launch. No updates have been made to the game. The performance situation is getting worst. On top of the actual game being horribly optimized, the servers are getting crowded. I had 2 invaders trying to kill me that got disconnected mid-fight before I had a chance to kill them.
Same situation with coop. Me and my friends are constantly getting disconnected. There is lag from game, there is lag from server....it's just lag.

By right now, everyone has understood that this is the easiest Souls game ever made, and many are jumping in for the first time. Some (based on steam reviews) are even playing in Offline mode: they don't know how the invasion system works, or they are following with the latest posts from websites that recommend you to turn off Anti Cheat.

Long story short...yeah, the reviews have changed. The game is the same, the difference are the type of people playing.
I have invaded people that did not know how to dodge. These people are first comers to the souls genre.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 2, 2022)

Cvrk said:


> Don't use this language here!
> 
> the reviews have changed in the last 48 hours. the situation was completely different at launch. No updates have been made to the game. The performance situation is getting worse. On top of the actual game being horribly optimized, the servers are getting crowded. I had 2 invaders trying to kill me that got disconnected mid-fight before I had a chance to kill them.
> Same situation with coop. Me and my friends are constantly getting disconnected. There is lag from game, there is lag from server....it's just lag.
> ...



Why give my comment a thumbs up then complain about me using that word?

Just had a browse through reviews again, and seemingly no better, apart from all the kiddies going on about crap. It looks ok but i will wait for a few updates to be done then have another look.


----------



## Sithaer (Mar 2, 2022)

GreiverBlade said:


> 121hrs 6 char 1 50 working on others for fun ...
> 
> strong point : mounts and pets are shared and roster reward too... great thing for a f2p mmoarpg
> did some world bosses for fun on the last character
> ...



I'm also maining a Sorc but I had to switch to EU West like 1+ week ago since my EU central server is still a mess, yes even right now at the time of writing this post it has 4k+ que and it gets worse at night 'Zinnervale'.
So I just started from scratch on West cause I did not wait since 2014 to wait in effin ques now especially nowadays when I have less time to play. _'have some personal crap to deal with and I'm not in the mood to play much'_

I lost some money in the process but whatever, I rather switched than stare at the menu screen for hours every day and also the matchmaking issues and whatnot on central is not fun.
At least they did gave me back part of my founder pack + there are some okay login rewards as a compensation.

Generic Sorc with a colored Avatar Set/Skin, waiting for more to be added to the shop 'I have some crystals to burn':


----------



## SN2716057 (Mar 2, 2022)

Back to see if my save was still valid in Valheim, and it is.



Portals still work too.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 2, 2022)

Sithaer said:


> I'm also maining a Sorc but I had to switch to EU West like 1+ week ago since my EU central server is still a mess, yes even right now at the time of writing this post it has 4k+ que and it gets worse at night 'Zinnervale'.
> So I just started from scratch on West cause I did not wait since 2014 to wait in effin ques now especially nowadays when I have less time to play. _'have some personal crap to deal with and I'm not in the mood to play much'_
> 
> I lost some money in the process but whatever, I rather switched than stare at the menu screen for hours every day and also the matchmaking issues and whatnot on central is not fun.
> ...


well Mokoko server 0 queue as i mentioned   but 1 week and a half ago yeah ... i had around 8 to 4k queue (although most of the time i only waited 10 min, which did not matter since i would be doing something else most of the time ) it's a little weird that Zinner still has issues like that ... the opening of the "west" side, kinda debloated central, but maybe not all servers.

actually my main is a Scrapper

mmhhh i might make the other classes on EU West later  did not spend much more than "enough" to buy a Aura and the outfit for the scrapper (although i would miss the Terpeion and other free stuff from the launch celebration ahah) and i am not a founder either thus as i mentioned too, i am not server tied


----------



## QuietBob (Mar 3, 2022)

Completed Leisure Suit Larry 3, another Sierra classic from 1989:



Unlike its rather mediocre prequel, this is the good stuff. Or, as creator Al Lowe would probably call it, "Larry done right" 
The game is much better designed and the puzzles less obscure. The hallmark raunchy humor is back, with witty pun-packed dialogue. However, the gameplay could use some more polish. The map layout is confusing at times. Larry still gets stucks on the scenery. There is one excruciating arcade sequence, but luckily it can be skipped. And yet, the mandatory maze is annoyingly long and opaque.

But the absolute star of the show is the soundtrack. The game features 40 (!) beautiful MIDI tracks. How did they squeeze all this content in just *two* MEGAbytes?


----------



## looniam (Mar 3, 2022)

i'm playing with rocks . . .


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 3, 2022)

Just hauling a train of Dynamite to Cali....


----------



## Cvrk (Mar 4, 2022)

(not my video)

Still at it! Mostly just coop with 2 friends, only got invaded once. 

@looniam respect. Valhalla was super for me


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 4, 2022)

This is vanilla Deus Ex, patched and using Kentie's DX9/10 fix and renderer. The GMDX mod ruins the inventory too much for me.


----------



## SN2716057 (Mar 4, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> This is vanilla Deus Ex, patched and using Kentie's DX9/10 fix and renderer. The GMDX mod ruins the inventory too much for me.
> View attachment 238755


Either that's a dworf or a HUGE trashcan.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 4, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> This is vanilla Deus Ex, patched and using Kentie's DX9/10 fix and renderer. The GMDX mod ruins the inventory too much for me.
> View attachment 238755


Got a link to those?


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 5, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Got a link to those?


Here we go




__





						Deus Exe - kentie.net
					

Marijn Kentie




					kentie.net
				







__





						Unreal engine Direct3D 10 renderer - kentie.net
					

Marijn Kentie




					kentie.net


----------



## looniam (Mar 5, 2022)

Cvrk said:


> @looniam respect. Valhalla was super for me


220+ hours in;  went/done everywhere/everything but the heretics. i'm lvl 409 w/35+ mastery points and slaughter anyone/anything else, but they are still kicking my butt.


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 5, 2022)

I'm now playing with Deus Ex:Revision which is free on GOG. People are split on this mod and I'm not sure how much of the gameplay it changes, if any. I hope it doesn't change the ability recharge health and augs like GMDX does. That was a bad move.
Looks damned good though, but changing the GUI in-game isn't so easy-weapons, health bars etc.








						Deus Ex Revision
					

Deus Ex: Revision is a community-made overhaul of the 2000 classic. It features new envir




					www.gog.com


----------



## Frick (Mar 5, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> I'm now playing with Deus Ex:Revision which is free on GOG. People are split on this mod and I'm not sure how much of the gameplay it changes, if any. I hope it doesn't change the ability recharge health and augs like GMDX does. That was a bad move.
> Looks damned good though, but changing the GUI in-game isn't so easy-weapons, health bars etc.
> 
> 
> ...



Shifter and Biomod are pretty drastic. Lots of changes. Personally I really dislike gameplay mods, in general.


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 5, 2022)

Spoiler: Locked room



In this part where you rescue Gunther, if you stay in the room too long after he leaves, you get locked in. I'm not sure if that's the case on vanilla.




UI can be changed here:


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 5, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> Here we go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is very cool!



Splinterdog said:


> I'm now playing with Deus Ex:Revision which is free on GOG. People are split on this mod and I'm not sure how much of the gameplay it changes, if any. I hope it doesn't change the ability recharge health and augs like GMDX does. That was a bad move.
> Looks damned good though, but changing the GUI in-game isn't so easy-weapons, health bars etc.
> 
> 
> ...


Ooo! Even better!


----------



## robot zombie (Mar 6, 2022)

Welp, today is the day that I realized all hunting rifles in FO4 are left-handed.

I guess I never paid attention to the animation for cycling. But sure enough, that bolt handle faces left. The animation even looks awkward as hell, like actually trying to shoot a left-handed bolt-action right-handed. The whole gun kind of gets tilted up and back and you see the freaky wrist movement it takes to grab the bolt and operate it with the left hand. From a right handed stance you are forced to hold it from the stock and the trigger area while you pull back on the bolt - you can't exactly reach over the gun with your right hand to do it. Good luck keeping on target between rounds. I guess it looks cool in a "Wow, you gotta be tough to do it that way!" sort of way.

Another fun question... which way does the hot, spent cartridge now eject? Towards you? With the chamber pointed UP, towards you? Right. You're dealing with that in an actual firefight where you are using a bolt action? There are times in the game where I see the cartridge fly up and back at my character's head. Another thing to dodge while being shot at by fiends and dogged by monsters.

I guess maybe they wanted more of the bolt prominent in the animation. You wouldn't see it as much if it was in the correct position. But as someone who's actually shot a couple of those things, it would be an awful proposition. I can't see how you could keep the rifle steady while you operate the bolt with the left hand. Usually, the right hand is right there where the bolt is. Sometimes you can just bring your open hand up directly from the trigger and flip the bolt up and back in a quick, fluid motion. Letting go of the trigger makes the shape to bring up and move the bolt immediately. It's really a brilliant innovation when it comes to cycling fairly heavy, high-powered rounds while having a system that can take the pressure while giving you good stability and accuracy at range. The way everything is positioned to move makes it a very natural motion with very little transitioning from and back to firing grip. Very little distance or complexity to it in one that's working correctly - and your left hand on the grip keeps the gun stable and level at your shoulder while you work the bolt, so you can stay where your target is, get that next shot off quicker. That's how they're meant to work. Try to work the goddamned bolt on a left-handed rifle while moving around and trying to hold onto the gun. You're gonna look pretty dumb fumbling with that, if you don't just drop it. 

It's just so wrong and I don't understand. What is with this world full of exclusively left-handed hunting rifles?


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 6, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> Welp, today is the day that I realized all hunting rifles in FO4 are left-handed.
> 
> I guess I never paid attention to the animation for cycling. But sure enough, that bolt handle faces left. The animation even looks awkward as hell, like actually trying to shoot a left-handed bolt-action right-handed. The whole gun kind of gets tilted up and back and you see the freaky wrist movement it takes to grab the bolt and operate it with the left hand. From a right handed stance you are forced to hold it from the stock and the trigger area while you pull back on the bolt - you can't exactly reach over the gun with your right hand to do it. Good luck keeping on target between rounds. I guess it looks cool in a "Wow, you gotta be tough to do it that way!" sort of way.
> 
> ...



Todd Logic (tm)


----------



## robot zombie (Mar 6, 2022)

Vayra86 said:


> Todd Logic (tm)


It really is the derpiest thing man. I don't know if people can appreciate how asininely stupid that is without having fired one. I've seen it done, just as a "Yeah, I can do it." type of thing. You don't get too many left handed shooters here but I was on the range with one a couple of booths down when one of his buddies wanted to shoot his rifle. He did it, but he was very slow and his face said a lot lol. Like, he's doing a round per minute standing still with no distractions.

I'm sure with skill and practice, you could do it. There's a guy on youtube who looks at WW2 weapons. He's a left-handed guy who shoots right-handed weapons, because when it comes to antiques, most of them are right handed and can't even be converted without altering them from any original forms.

Honestly, if it were me, and I wanted to use a bolt-action in that world, I would probably just work on getting good at shooting them lefty. I think that's probably about as easy... so not that easy. It's really mindblowing man! It seems like a small thing but in reality it would be a pretty crazy thing to try and do when you need that gun to come through for you, or you die.


*sigh* but then... you can chamber a bolt-action pipe gun for .50, as if that pressure wouldn't turn that iron/steel (or maybe lead) pipe into a gazillion shrapnel chunks that then call your chest cavity and braincase home. Or maybe the thing is just sealed like shit because it's made out of literal garbage, and half of that energy comes out in a big fireball of red-hot powder and plasma around your face. That would sure be keen!

I mean... they want me to upgrade a pipe revolver with .308 rounds. Many questions there... but assuming you could... man I got nothing. Again, that shit is probably just going to explode in your hands. And the recoil would be absurd if that round was to get anywhere from that little thing. Not to mention with a barrel so short, funhouse trajectory starts pretty quick and you lose a lot of velocity. It's a lot of danger for something that I think would be fairly hard to actually kill anything with, unless you plan on sticking to very close ranges. Then yeah, maybe a bit like taking a slug round from very close... but that's assuming you've found a way to get that round to fit and somehow keep the discharge safely contained in that mishmash of bolts and bent sheet steel strips.

Then, there's the minigun. A real minigun does 1000's of rounds per minute. They're also extremely impractical to carry. They shoot big scary rounds really fast, there's a whole crazy motor assembly... you cannot carry it around and shoot it like that lol. It's just kinda gonna be taking you for a ride, to put it nicely. The power armor explains why they are made to be carried in that universe. I'm good with that. But it doesn't explain why skinny-lawyer-Nora can just lug it around in a vault suit like it's made out of plastic and shoots nerf darts. Maybe that's why the DPS is trash.


Another observation... the 10mm pistol has roughly the same length and width of an entire adult human thigh, in-game. 10mm is a 'chunkier' round for sure. In carry situations, you've gotta weigh what that firepower is worth against the added weight and size of the gun. It actually isn't that trivial. 10mm is basically a .40 round with more powder. The gun _can_ get significantly bigger. But that 10mm pistol is like, the size of a modern compact rifle, for no obvious reason other than to make it look like a goofy dream-world gun.


You know? I don't want to nitpick it. Video games generally get some charity with this stuff. You can have some impracticalities if they either make room for worthwhile game mechanics, or are justified well by story and lore. There's that. And then there is just not giving it ANY thought at all. Almost every gun in this game gets bitten by that and has something stupidly inexplicable going on with it.


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 6, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> That is very cool!
> 
> 
> Ooo! Even better!


Revision adds a lot more colour to the game and I haven't yet noticed any major gameplay changes, which is a good sign.
And I also like the simplicity of the inventory/skills menu.


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 7, 2022)

Back into Lost Judgment - had the funniest EX action yesterday, here's matching YT video:


----------



## Calmmo (Mar 7, 2022)

Been gettin my GT on


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 7, 2022)

Been playing Dirt Showdown and even though it's much more casual-ish than the other Dirt games, it's pretty damn fun to play with a steering wheel. According to Steam it was almost 5 years since I've last played it.


----------



## AnotherReader (Mar 7, 2022)

I'm replaying the Mass Effect trilogy. I just got the legendary edition at a discount.


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 7, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Been playing Dirt Showdown and even though it's much more casual-ish than the other Dirt games, it's pretty damn fun to play with a steering wheel. According to Steam it was almost 5 years since I've last played it.


Can't find Dirt Showdown anywhere, not even on Steam or Cheapshark. Must be EOL.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 7, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> Can't find Dirt Showdown anywhere, not even on Steam or Cheapshark. Must be EOL.


Probably due expired licenses. Found this on Steam: https://steamcommunity.com/app/201700/discussions/0/133258593381513593/


----------



## looniam (Mar 7, 2022)

some old pew pew pew . . .


----------



## Lei (Mar 7, 2022)

Dead or Alive 6
This only verifies my hypothesis


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 7, 2022)

Lei said:


> Dead or Alive 6
> This only verifies my hypothesis
> 
> View attachment 239028View attachment 239029View attachment 239030View attachment 239031View attachment 239032View attachment 239035


I play only with Christie.


----------



## SN2716057 (Mar 7, 2022)

There are dozens of them!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 7, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> View attachment 239061
> There are dozens of them!


Is that a bare-assed troll in that screen shot? Are you bum-looking a troll? Are you a bum-looker sir?


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 7, 2022)

Calmmo said:


> Been gettin my GT on
> 
> View attachment 239019View attachment 239016View attachment 239014
> 
> View attachment 239015View attachment 239018View attachment 239017



Too bad it's not available on PC....


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 8, 2022)

Oceans Heart on ryujinx Swich EMU


----------



## SN2716057 (Mar 8, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Is that a bare-assed troll in that screen shot? Are you bum-looking a troll? Are you a bum-looker sir?


I was fishing and he walked into my view, that was the day I saw a blue moon.


----------



## SomeOne99h (Mar 8, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> I was fishing and he walked into my view, that was the day I saw a blue moon.


What game is that?


----------



## SN2716057 (Mar 8, 2022)

SomeOne99h said:


> What game is that?


Valheim, release your inner viking survival and home builder, and see the occasional thicc boys.

Playing the Ascent, think Ruiner meets cyberpunk 2077. It looks more vibrant than Ruiner but it doesn't feel as good. The AI isn't that smart and so far (only 3 hours in) the guns are meh.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 10, 2022)

Bought Monopoly Plus from Steam sale. Pretty fun to play even against bots.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 10, 2022)

BOTW on switch, 58" 4k TV, shame the switch is not 4k.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 10, 2022)

AnotherReader said:


> I'm replaying the Mass Effect trilogy. I just got the legendary edition at a discount.



I just got the legendary edition and desparados 3 for 11 bucks with coupon and like 7 other games on humble bundle a few days ago.

it was one hell of a deal.


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 10, 2022)

I might just finish this eventually


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 11, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> I might just finish this eventually
> View attachment 239373View attachment 239374


I remember that part of the game. You're a fair distance into it IIRC.


----------



## AnotherReader (Mar 11, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I just got the legendary edition and desparados 3 for 11 bucks with coupon and like 7 other games on humble bundle a few days ago.
> 
> it was one hell of a deal.


Oh wow. That's a hell of a deal. I wish I had waited for that


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 11, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I remember that part of the game. You're a fair distance into it IIRC.


Confession time! I started the game back in 2000, restarted numerous times over the years but never actually finished it.
Now I'm completely hooked.


----------



## Frick (Mar 11, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> Confession time! I started the game back in 2000, restarted numerous times over the years but never actually finished it.
> Now I'm completely hooked.



Shame! The ending is great. We have become our own shadows...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 11, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> Confession time! I started the game back in 2000, restarted numerous times over the years but never actually finished it.
> Now I'm completely hooked.


Hate to admit it, been there many times...


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 11, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Hate to admit it, been there many times...


I have something similar to confess, I've actually never played any Half Life game more than just trying out, but I started Black Mesa yesterday and liked it so far. As I got into PC gaming in 2004/2005 and I didn't have a PC which could run HL2 then and I was a typical teen who thought of HL1 "nah its graphics look old and boring" 

...these days I play old and new games equally, with PC and older consoles.


----------



## NDown (Mar 11, 2022)

Apex Legends and some Yakuza 5 Remastered

planning to get le famous Elden Ring soon


----------



## Frick (Mar 11, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> I have something similar to confess, I've actually never played any Half Life game more than just trying out, but I started Black Mesa yesterday and liked it so far. As I got into PC gaming in 2004/2005 and I didn't have a PC which could run HL2 then and I was a typical teen who thought of HL1 "nah its graphics look old and boring"
> 
> ...these days I play old and new games equally, with PC and older consoles.



Half-Life 2 and the episodes will blow you away. So very excellent games, even if you're not an FPS fan. I'm not, and I consider them to be amongst the best games every made, especially when it comes to writing and characters, which is weird as you play someone who never speaks..


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 11, 2022)

Frick said:


> Half-Life 2 and the episodes will blow you away. So very excellent games, even if you're not an FPS fan. I'm not, and I consider them to be amongst the best games every made, especially when it comes to writing and characters, which is weird as you play someone who never speaks..


Well, I am and FPS belongs to my top3 video game genres


----------



## dirtyferret (Mar 11, 2022)

I just started the Fatesworn DLC for Kingdoms of Amalur.  I still have Dragon Dogma, Horizon Zero Dawn, and AC Odyssey in my library to play next.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 11, 2022)

I just got another switch, and the switch emulator, so my PC gaming has taken a dive.


----------



## kapone32 (Mar 11, 2022)

dirtyferret said:


> I just started the Fatesworn DLC for Kingdoms of Amalur.  I still have Dragon Dogma, Horizon Zero Dawn, and AC Odyssey in my library to play next.


Thanks you have given me what to play today.


----------



## NDown (Mar 11, 2022)

dirtyferret said:


> I just started the Fatesworn DLC for Kingdoms of Amalur.  I still have Dragon Dogma, Horizon Zero Dawn, and AC Odyssey in my library to play next.


I'm a bit disappointed in Horizon Zero Dawn, the weapon system as a whole seems a bit shallow and you can only get weapons from NPC, no such things as crafting certain weapons that have special abilities etc.

story is kinda good if you dont rush it though, interesting side-quests as well.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 11, 2022)

Frick said:


> Half-Life 2 and the episodes will blow you away.


The only downside, they end on a cliffhanger and there is no Half-Life 3. 20 fricking years and still no Half-life 3...


----------



## Frick (Mar 11, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> The only downside, they end on a cliffhanger and there is no Half-Life 3. 20 fricking years and still no Half-life 3...



I'm still hoping for a H-L3 VR game. If done right it will be the definition of a killer app.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 11, 2022)

Frick said:


> I'm still hoping for a H-L3 VR game. If done right it will be the definition of a killer app.


I'll go along with that!


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 11, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Hate to admit it, been there many times...



I fixed my 'never finishing' problem a few years ago. I just started writing out by hand, the date/ rating out of 10, and the title of what I finished, whether it be book, movie, or game.

For some reason, every time I accomplished something to write down, I never wanted to jump around anymore. I tricked my brain, and I had no idea how I did it, but it worked, I now have a very very long list of completed things... LOL


----------



## dirtyferret (Mar 11, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> The only downside, they end on a cliffhanger and there is no Half-Life 3. 20 fricking years and still no Half-life 3...



Which of these four will occur first?

Half Life 3 comes out?
The next book installment in A Song of Ice and Fire by George Martin (aka Game of Thrones books) is published?
Rudy Giuliani tracks down Hillary's email server?
The IRS finallys settles their trump audit and we see his tax returns?


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 11, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Hate to admit it, been there many times...


I've played up until Hong Kong loads of times and I've lost count of how many times I've started from the beginning of Deus Ex. But it just goes to show that the best games have replayability, in spades.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 11, 2022)

dirtyferret said:


> Which of these four will occur first?
> 
> Half Life 3 comes out?
> The next book installment in A Song of Ice and Fire by George Martin (aka Game of Thrones books) is published?
> ...


Are trying to say it's never going to happen?


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 11, 2022)

Weird how time flies, I remember it clearly when HL2 coupons were bundled with ATI graphics cards and it's been already 18 years.


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 11, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Are trying to say it's never going to happen?


Give it to Crowbar Collective of Black Mesa fame.


----------



## seth1911 (Mar 11, 2022)

LOL i forgott to buy some ddr4 ram, so i play BF1 on ultra and in background a music livestream from youtube = 7658MB from my 8GB.
But without the RAM issue it works 1A not like the garbage A10 7870K  

Best part is that my i3 runs with an simple Arctic Alpine 12 full passive with 4,1 GHz on 86°C


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 11, 2022)

seth1911 said:


> LOL i forgott to buy some ddr4 ram, so i play BF1 on ultra and in background a music livestream from youtube = 7658MB from my 8GB.
> But without the RAM issue it works 1A not like the garbage A10 7870K
> 
> Best part is that my i3 runs with an simple Arctic Alpine 12 full passive with 4,1 GHz on 86°C


What was that? Did you accidentally post this comment in the wrong thread?


----------



## seth1911 (Mar 11, 2022)

In the right one if u can read (if not go back to school) im playing BF1


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 11, 2022)

(War)Fall(hammer)out 4(0'000) because "(In the grim darkness of the far future, there is only) war never changes."

just some fun with mods... and cool cats

Hellcat PA (Fo76 port, because ... why not and it has CAT in the name!) my current T60f Atom cats ( T60 is immersion breaking before joining the B.O.S? well, i obliterated the B.O.S even before the "attack on the Prydwen" quest ... aherm ...   heavy modded game for fun is ... fun and Atom Cats x Minutemen is less evil than B.O.S/Institute path in the end) AND! Space Marines Relic armor ... can paint it in any chapter possible, from what i see although the base scheme is fine too and i love the detail of integrating the normal PA fusion core slot and opening "valve" in the powerpack.



love the details really, 


also power sword, chainsword and HAMMER TIME!

i guess glowing sea is a ... panorama accurate to a planet after an Exterminatus orbital strike ... 

Hellcat
nostalgia ... either F6F Hellcat or ... MEAT LOAF! with a twist... 
"Like a cat out of hell, I'll be gone when the morning comes
When the night is over, like a cat out of hell
I'll be gone, gone, gone"



i guess you can say that i "let the (war)HAMMER FALL(out)" 
urgh .... nostalgia pang again ... alright, enough puns ... i am borderline daddy joking... my bad my bad ...


----------



## InVasMani (Mar 12, 2022)

Descenders it's heaps of fun.


----------



## robot zombie (Mar 12, 2022)

NDown said:


> I'm a bit disappointed in Horizon Zero Dawn, the weapon system as a whole seems a bit shallow and you can only get weapons from NPC, no such things as crafting certain weapons that have special abilities etc.
> 
> story is kinda good if you dont rush it though, interesting side-quests as well.


I can give you that. Personally, I think the story is GREAT. Maybe it's being a sci-fi fan, but I think they did a rare job of bringing together their apocalypse scenario with the moral and ideological concepts they wanted to explore. It's much more thoughtful than most that you will encounter in games, or even many books. It's pretty smart, and the collectibles add some great worldbuilding. If you get into exploring and actually hang out in the dialogue, man there's some great stuff in there, get fully into the side-quests and learn a ton. The dialog itself is a problem for me though... just some of those lines really hurt me inside with how shallow they come off and the actual voice acting is patchy outside of basically Aloy and Sylens, who are played by Ashley Burch and friggin Lance Reddick, VA legends at this point. The direction steers them wrong on lines, too though. Not to mention, they system for getting it is asking a bit much for most. That whole 'tree' system with fake choices baked-in was never good.

It has some things that get in the way for people. It's a shame not everyone will plug into that story, because when you do, it's absolutely worth the time.

The weapons and crafting systems kind of bug me too. HZD is basically a mishmash of ALL of the staple open-world mechanics of major open-world-producing studios. The big picture of that is a technical masterpiece... it's in the placement of the different elements and the net game experience that provides. However, this also means that it bears the sins of all of the studios that influenced the mechanics and construction of the game.

You know what it is? It's that theme park vibe. On one hand of a modern open world is all of this intricacy... just a lot of stuff. But then, to fit all that in, mechanics get simplified and player options get limited. You have this big world to move around in with lots of stuff in it, but everything kind of has to go a certain way. The player cannot actually intuit what they can do, just based on what they observe in the world. These open world studios are selling us BITCHIN Lego sets, like a full Star Wars imperial fleet of detailed kits. But everyone knows the unassuming 10-gallon tub of random-ass Lego is way more fun. All of the pieces from the kits wind up in the tub in the end anyway. You can build your own Lego Star Wars adventure.

Something got lost there a long time ago. The last game I played that I think really got the concept of freedom in an open world, was GTA 3. No joke. Bethesda games take a close second. It's funny because those games feel so dated, but they understood what an adventure really was much better. It has waypoints, fast travel, quests, and then lets you break most of it any way you want. It doesn't make you approach certain things in certain ways, things aren't cordoned off in that way. A game like HZD, or really any more 'modern' open world feels more like a collection of minigames set on a big, deceptively-linear playing field than say, a 'Morrowind' or 'Oblivion' style open-world did, or like, a classic Far Cry experience. Something in those games is being lost in the newer ones. This sense of emergence and mystery that just is not there anymore because the whole flow of the experience is the same in all of these games now. There's not enough in them that makes the experiences unique to the player, not just once, but on every playthrough.

I love HZD. I think it really is a masterpiece game that people should at least experience for the sake of just knowing the culture and the beats. However, I also think it shows the decay in established ideas prevalent in open-world right now... the stuff that is really choking the whole genre. It is 100% of its time. The now-growing 'Horizon' franchise gets away with it because these are big Sony productions with stellar creative teams to carry them and make them stand out as something 'better than most.' And truly they are, but I don't think this concept is going to prevail for say... another decade.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 12, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> I can give you that. Personally, I think the story is GREAT. Maybe it's being a sci-fi fan, but I think they did a rare job of bringing together their apocalypse scenario with the moral and ideological concepts they wanted to explore. It's much more thoughtful than most that you will encounter in games, or even many books. It's pretty smart, and the collectibles add some great worldbuilding. If you get into exploring and actually hang out in the dialogue, man there's some great stuff in there, get fully into the side-quests and learn a ton. The dialog itself is a problem for me though... just some of those lines really hurt me inside with how shallow they come off and the actual voice acting is patchy outside of basically Aloy and Sylens, who are played by Ashley Burch and friggin Lance Reddick, VA legends at this point. The direction steers them wrong on lines, too though. Not to mention, they system for getting it is asking a bit much for most. That whole 'tree' system with fake choices baked-in was never good.
> 
> It has some things that get in the way for people. It's a shame not everyone will plug into that story, because when you do, it's absolutely worth the time.
> 
> ...



I like reading your posts sometimes mate, but I just don't have time to read mini-essays in every post, try to condense some? lol it's all good.


----------



## robot zombie (Mar 12, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I like reading your posts sometimes mate, but I just don't have time to read mini-essays in every post, try to condense some? lol it's all good.


Ahhh, I hear you. It's why I always make it a point to never hold that against people and make sure they know. It can be a lot to try and get through, and I'm not the most organized.

It's something I want to work on more, but there are still times where I can't help it. So there will be a catch 22 where I've caught myself kind of going off AFTER I've written it. I then have to ask myself if I should just forget about it, or post it, since I've already lost that time to it. With a bit more time, I could trim it down, and I can probably manage that more than I do these days. There's a balancing act from a personal satisfaction point. Sometimes I just want to express myself, where there's some thing I just can't seem to get out of me and I really just don't want to curtail it, even if it costs me a larger audience. I just accept that it will be past the limits of some, and maybe there will be some other interaction we can connect on, where it is a little easier for me to be brief.

To me, the worst that can happen with a post like the one I made before, is nobody reads it. At best, somebody reads it and it really resonates. Better odds just posting it. But yeah, I'd like to be avoiding that dilemma a little more often myself - connect with people in a way that is easier for them when I post.


----------



## robot zombie (Mar 13, 2022)

Wow man, I broke my FO4 quest list good today. Dumbass rescue quests... geez.

Naw, they're dumb as hell, I'm sorry. Who's idea was it to have settlers throw those at you like water balloons when you simply run by them? Listen... I was running past Greentop Nursery - I was on a mission to Parsons Asylum further north.

But goddamnit if I didn't get in the radius of a quest-giving NPC at Greentop. I straight up didn't interact with him, but I got a quest when he simply said the line "You've got to help me, they've got my wife!" as I SPRINTED past him. I heard it and was like "Aww hell NAW!" and just kept running. I literally did not stop sprinting for a moment.

I didn't know THAT gave me a timed kidnapping quest to do. HOW?! When did he tell me where to even go or... what the problem was?  Settlers do that, but it's supposed to have a little dialog tree. Like, you can accept or decline it. I wanted to do it, just not yet! I shoulda grabbed the dialog and just declined it, I guess.

It of course timed-out while I was off and I failed. But you don't get to just move-on from that. You've got to tell Preston to clear out the quest. At the time, Preston was waiting to take The Castle. So after finishing other things, I went to do that, get the stupid thing off of my quest list. Easy enough. Fat Man for the Queen 'Lurk.

Problem... it was already bugged. You ARE supposed to talk to them to begin the quest. I failed it without ever saying anything, I guess they never expected the player would just ignore the settlers, ever? When I talked to Preston, I think it actually caused an overflow or some conflict on the quest stage variable. The quest now sits in my list, showing I've completed "Talk to Preston" but the very first task above that, "Talk to the settlers at..." is OPEN, as though I'm meant to go do that. Except I can't even make the quest active in my list. And the one settler now there (the one who gave me the quest) just tells me I suck and he knew I would fail.

It's actually pretty crazy! I don't know what happened. I have dug around in console. You can type "sqt" to see all of the quests you have, along with id's for them, and the locations they point to. It's just not there! It doesn't exist in the game's data, not even as a completed one. It is in some pocket dimension that I don't understand. The only way I could see fixing it is to actually edit the save... which is something only crazy people do. When they open their mouths, computer sounds come out.


So NOW, I'm just gonna load back to right before I talked to Preston, and give myself the win on the quest for the hardship it has now put me through. Fuck you, Bethesda. I tried to compliment you yesterday! I liked you better yesterday, when you had Jack Cabot spinning in place while he gave an inspiring speech about taking back Parsons, or that NPC you had stuck in her settlement's 12' x 12' gourd patch all night, just trying not to step on the gourds on the way to bed, I presume.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 14, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> Wow man, I broke my FO4 quest list good today. Dumbass rescue quests... geez.


I'll have to remember this if they ever do FallOut4 on GOG.


----------



## robot zombie (Mar 14, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I'll have to remember this if they ever do FallOut4 on GOG.


It's all fixable in console, though it's easier to make it fail than pass because that quest spawns an NPC and sets some script flags that won't clear until the quest finishes. You can roll back the quest, go to where they died, resurrect them with the console, and send them back, but it's still not having it. Best to stop and take the quest if a settler ever tries to 'grab' the camera and talk to you. I'm betting there are also simple mods that will just mute those quests. You can still get them from Preston, or by just talking to settlers when discovering settlements. 

Hit me up if that ever happens to you though, haha.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 14, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> Hit me up if that ever happens to you though, haha.


Will do! They gotta bring FO4 to GOG first...


----------



## SN2716057 (Mar 14, 2022)

[Valheim] Finally build a boat so I can explore the unknown




If the wind favors me that is..


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 14, 2022)

Such a well written game, Deus EX and I love these little touches.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 14, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> [Valheim] Finally build a boat so I can explore the unknown
> View attachment 239781
> If the wind favors me that is..



if you come across anything interesting be sure to post it here!    

on topic:  I am playing Sid Meier's Starships, and having way more fun than I ever thought I would.


----------



## SN2716057 (Mar 15, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> *if you come across anything interesting be sure to post it here!*
> 
> on topic:  I am playing Sid Meier's Starships, and having way more fun than I ever thought I would.


Can do!


----------



## ne6togadno (Mar 15, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> Can do!


make sure you've killed the tree boss.
he holds the key for interesting stuff


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 15, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> [Valheim] Finally build a boat so I can explore the unknown
> View attachment 239781
> If the wind favors me that is..



Don't be like me and die with all your crap in your backpack and no portal on the other coast.

I did that twice now, burned out from the game straight after. Mustering courage now for a third try  Killer bees. Twice. They looked at me and that was that.
Its a real shame because I did love the whole experience, but man that is some hardcore stuff after spending days working your way through the early stage.


----------



## robot zombie (Mar 16, 2022)

I'm actually playing a little Roller Coaster Tycoon for the nostalgia. There's a mod called OpenRCT2 for the second version that brings it to full w10 compatibility... it's almost a full re-code. The original 2 were mostly written in assembly, by an insane person named Chris Sawyer - see his thoughts come to him in the form of hexadecimal, so assembly is like HTML to him. Therefor he says to himself "I will code a fully-featured novel and deep theme park and roller-coaster simulation game from scratch in assembly today." And that is in fact, perfectly rational.

Obviously very efficient, but not without bugs and severe limitations to things like the ai for guest pathing. It actually has its fair share of bugs. It is quite stable, but not unbreakable. OpenRCT2 officially joins both versions - if you have them installed, you can link them in OpenRCT2 and run the scenarios from the OG game and expansions with RCT2 features. It used to be you had to get custom scenarios made for the originals. Has some nice cheats and QOL stuff built-in too. Advanced building options. Vari-speed. I'm also running it at 165fps through OpenGL - it even has scaling and filtering for 4k displays. For some reason, you can also... go online and build with a friend?

I dunno. I breezed through the first scenario, just trying to remember how the game works. I'm already fully invested


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 16, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> There's a mod called OpenRCT2 for the second version that brings it to full w10 compatibility... it's almost a full re-code.


That's what I've been using for years. Also works for RCT1 as well.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 16, 2022)

Gambling doesn't always go well... opened few chests in CSGO and the results were kinda meh.... selling crap from my Steam inventory to get enough balance for one more key


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 16, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Gambling doesn't always go well... opened few chests in CSGO and the results were kinda meh.... selling crap from my Steam inventory to get enough balance for one more key



It never goes well  The house always wins, check Gabe's bank account for proof.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 16, 2022)

Vayra86 said:


> It never goes well  The house always wins, check Gabe's bank account for proof.






  

i had to


----------



## SN2716057 (Mar 16, 2022)

Vayra86 said:


> Don't be like me and die with all your crap in your backpack and no portal on the other coast.
> 
> I did that twice now, burned out from the game straight after. Mustering courage now for a third try  Killer bees. Twice. They looked at me and that was that.
> Its a real shame because I did love the whole experience, but man that is some hardcore stuff after spending days working your way through the early stage.


My to go method is: any island is a B&B  I've not yet found those B's but I've read about them. So I'll avoid them like the real ones, check.

It's most definitely not an easy game..also for my PC (it runs at 30fps  ), which is weird considering how it looks.
I tried a few user generated maps & builds..but got only 10 fps..so..alas.


----------



## Bomby569 (Mar 16, 2022)

I started AC Valhalla, i really enjoyed the start in the nordic regions. Quickly lost interest in England, with the same repeat formula of Ubisoft. And England doesn't look like the best setting, there's a limit to how much hills and flowers i can take.

Fighting is amazing.


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 16, 2022)

Here's another game I never finished, System Shock 2, updated with some nice render mods through the mod manager. It's remarkable that even today, mods and tweaks are still being made for these games.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 16, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> My to go method is: any island is a B&B  I've not yet found those B's but I've read about them. So I'll avoid them like the real ones, check.
> 
> It's most definitely not an easy game..also for my PC (it runs at 30fps  ), which is weird considering how it looks.
> I tried a few user generated maps & builds..but got only 10 fps..so..alas.



30 FPS? Surely you can tweak that a little. I play 3440x1440 at 60-80 FPS on a 1080.


----------



## Frick (Mar 16, 2022)

So in Ass'ss' Creed Valhalla, you play as a viking, right? Can you pick the gender at the start? Because I just realized the name you play is Eivor (I knew that) Varinsdottir (didn't know that), and that makes no sense at all when playing as a man, even in this day and age.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 16, 2022)

Yeah, Eivor is the name and yeah, it's a girls name. But you know that.

Some say it should have been Ivar, or Eivor. Frankly, I don't mind. In the UK we have a few gender ambiguous names: Alex, Lindsay, Sandy, etc, not even considering our interpretations of foreign names (i.e., Michele <pr> Mee'shell, to me is female, but to an Italian it is male <pr> Mikalay).

What's in a name when your culture is rewritten by the Quebec gaming mafia?


----------



## Khonjel (Mar 17, 2022)

Ghost Recon Wildlands. I always thought it was Ubisoft Far Cry copy-paste but third person. How wrong I was. I oughta kick myself for not playing it sooner. Bolivia is fucking beautiful. And that's high praise coming from me who still can't finish Shadow of the Tomb Raider because of the muddy poop-color aesthetic that most games based in South America are.

The game's perfect. It's like a devil's playground. Again I wanna kick myself for not playing it sooner.


----------



## xu^ (Mar 17, 2022)

currently playing and almost completed Grid 2019 ( not liked to much apparently)
But im just over 50 hrs in and to be honest ive loved it, 2 steam achievements to get, 1 is a laptime i just cant get, and 1 ridiculous 1 of driving 40k km (the circumference of the earth) after completing the main career and 99% of the dlc im on around 17k.... so maybe i wont get that 1.

Will deff be buying Grid Legends when ive finished with this.


----------



## Frick (Mar 17, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> Yeah, Eivor is the name and yeah, it's a girls name. But you know that.
> 
> Some say it should have been Ivar, or Eivor. Frankly, I don't mind. In the UK we have a few gender ambiguous names: Alex, Lindsay, Sandy, etc, not even considering our interpretations of foreign names (i.e., Michele <pr> Mee'shell, to me is female, but to an Italian it is male <pr> Mikalay).
> 
> What's in a name when your culture is rewritten by the Quebec gaming mafia?



It was the last name I was thinking about. An american version would be Elizabeth, Daughter of Vanir, because that's what Vanirsdottir mean. Literally.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 17, 2022)

Dead or Alive 6. There's no chance that I would use any other character than Christie.


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 17, 2022)

Khonjel said:


> Ghost Recon Wildlands. I always thought it was Ubisoft Far Cry copy-paste but third person. How wrong I was. I oughta kick myself for not playing it sooner. Bolivia is fucking beautiful. And that's high praise coming from me who still can't finish Shadow of the Tomb Raider because of the muddy poop-color aesthetic that most games based in South America are.
> 
> The game's perfect. It's like a devil's playground. Again I wanna kick myself for not playing it sooner.
> 
> View attachment 240065


I've enjoyed most of GRW and yes, it does look beautiful. However, one or two missions are nauseatingly tricky because the checkpoint system puts you right back at the beginning, losing hours of gameplay if you get killed.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 17, 2022)

Khonjel said:


> Ghost Recon Wildlands. I always thought it was Ubisoft Far Cry copy-paste but third person. How wrong I was. I oughta kick myself for not playing it sooner. Bolivia is fucking beautiful. And that's high praise coming from me who still can't finish Shadow of the Tomb Raider because of the muddy poop-color aesthetic that most games based in South America are.
> 
> The game's perfect. It's like a devil's playground. Again I wanna kick myself for not playing it sooner.
> 
> View attachment 240065



Yep... this is third person Far Cry with a massively overpowered AI buddy team and the best weather simulator in the entire Ubisoft portfolio. But not a complete copy paste indeed  It does play differently, quite a bit.

Here's some screens I made way back when with Ansel, effectively 4K rendered in 1080p. I still have the game installed... still cruise through Bolivia from time to time to do the odd mission and sightseeing.



Spoiler


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 17, 2022)

Makes you want to go to Bolivia. In fact, it's only a stone's throw from Salta, Argentina where a mate of mine lives, so the next time I ride up there on my bike...


----------



## Khonjel (Mar 18, 2022)

Vayra86 said:


> Yep... this is third person Far Cry with a massively overpowered AI buddy team and the best weather simulator in the entire Ubisoft portfolio. But not a complete copy paste indeed  It does play differently, quite a bit.
> 
> Here's some screens I made way back when with Ansel, effectively 4K rendered in 1080p. I still have the game installed... still cruise through Bolivia from time to time to do the odd mission and sightseeing.
> 
> ...


Ehh I wouldn't call the AI op. I usually play games in second highest difficulty if there's more than three difficulty levels. Same here. It's been tough to win direct combat. And even in stealth, if you don't plan and co-ordinate your shots you risk being exposed. This game was meant mainly for co-op I think. Idk how many times I've been shot dead from enemy coming up my six. If I played with real players they could've taken care of it.



Splinterdog said:


> I've enjoyed most of GRW and yes, it does look beautiful. However, one or two missions are nauseatingly tricky because the checkpoint system puts you right back at the beginning, losing hours of gameplay if you get killed.


Yeah. But I like high stakes tension like that. And since there's no linear structure to the missions, I just start another mission to not get bored.

Most recently I got a boat stuck on a marsh/swamp. With no way to unstuck it, the mission was a fail. And it was a perfectly stealthily executed. At that point I just went to sleep.



Splinterdog said:


> Makes you want to go to Bolivia. In fact, it's only a stone's throw from Salta, Argentina where a mate of mine lives, so the next time I ride up there on my bike...


True true. But then as a complete Bolivia noob makes me fear of cartel situation. Kinda makes sense why Bolivian govt. complained to Ubisoft.


----------



## Cvrk (Mar 18, 2022)

When the game forces you into conflict





But all you wanna do is study and immerse yourself into the lore


----------



## SN2716057 (Mar 18, 2022)

Vayra86 said:


> 30 FPS? Surely you can tweak that a little. I play 3440x1440 at 60-80 FPS on a 1080.


Just to come back to this. It used to run smooth [imgur link] just for some reason not anymore.
No other game runs this poor, except Arma 3


----------



## seth1911 (Mar 18, 2022)

even nothing like F2P in the name nor even bullshit and preoder games like GT7 with an Patch nowadays to push the credit earn dowm to force players to invest real money for pixels,
since the Headquater of Sony is USA its garbage there isnt any fanncy stuff, only how to be gender positive and how i milk the cow.


The PS4 is my last one, gofcks sony. 
Before i spend any 500€ to be censored games like devil may cry 5 cause Headquater is political correctnes in the usa, i spen 1000€ for an gpu an can see the ass of the girl in that game,
buhhhhhh i saw an ass in an game im sure u really want see more personaltys or go to pornhub, redtube vice et versa.

But yeah nipples are bad in the usa, but ripp of a head from the body its ok


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 19, 2022)

I finally finished Deus Ex after 21 years!  and it's definitely up there in my top five.


Spoiler







And these are always a welcome sight!


----------



## Sithaer (Mar 19, 2022)

Still playing Lost Ark casually, since I had to restart on EU West I'm kinda behind and only reached T2 content recently but I'm in no rush since I'm not playing the rushing min-max game anymore and I actually read the story unlike many ppl. _'I'm somewhere around ilvl 950 with my gear so not much'_
Thats a big dragon, and I thought Vindictus dragons were big.




I'm not sure how long I'm gonna play it tho, I mean I do like the game but after not playing MMOs for so long I just can't get into the MMO mindset and play with other ppl.
Still don't have a guild and I barely even talk to anyone, pretty much playing it like a singleplayer game. _'This wont get me far in this game, harder Raids do require ppl who communicate and such cause of wipe mechanics'_


That and Tiny Tina's Wonderlands is relasing in 1 week and I have that pre ordered already. _'I'm not worried about the game, easily put 1000+ hours into Borderlands 3 so I will like this too'_


----------



## SN2716057 (Mar 19, 2022)

Apparently massive terrain adjustment caused the poor frames..and of course I couldn't undo that on my world. So I restarted with a new world seed with an older character.
Now the frames are back to 70-100 fps depending where I am in the world.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 19, 2022)

cyberpunk 2077vr as of today, im in love it looks and performs fantastic   at last dreams come true.


----------



## robot zombie (Mar 20, 2022)

See, this is the stuff I like about a game like FO4. Check it out.

For those who've played the game, you know that on the quest to capture Kellogg, you follow dogmeat, a doggie friend you can have as a companion, to the suspected hideout, Fort Hagen. I don't know if he always does this, but if you have brought a companion, dogmeat just stays outside of the front of Fort Hagen. I know this because after I first made it there there, I fast traveled out to gear-up and he was still there when I came back, in a non-interactable idle state.

That ends up being interesting, because the region spawns several types of roaming enemies. They could be all the way at the far boundary of the area, working their way towards you in the front, or go completely in a perpendicular direction. I'm not actually sure how deep the calculations go... if this is insular RNG or something continuously updated across the whole worldspace and based off of a random index, but the front of Fort Hagen is a spot where you can meet roamers occasionally, they spawn north and often head south down a circling road that descends to the front of the area. It just lines up that way. Though all of the roamers will straight up just fork into grass or even abandoned buildings at any time. I think there's really just a start and endpoint determined and then pathfinding ends up dragging them in different directions... combined with havoc physics, there is 'slop' in their positioning and tracking data that leads to variable pathfinding outcomes naturally. Compromises to AI must be made when said AI must constantly interact with and accept the output of a script system that is linked to frametime. You don't always get to have that level of accuracy, though they can add heuristics within reason without having actors snagging too much (though theirs still do because it really is that weak and inaccurate lol - hence why NPCs are super antsy to fail-out and teleport nearby.)

It just so happens that one of those came in the form of 3 super mutants and a hound, I guess they must've been on their way because by the time I got back to the fort from my spawn point, they were pretty much on me. I was dawdling outside, too. A few seconds slower to reach it and they'd have seen me in the street out front. I just heard the beeping of a suicider with his mini-nuke tucked under his arm close by and ducked further in to the little fortified-off entryway beneath the alcove. When I popped out and saw the red blinky of the nuke, I went to switch to my combat rifle when I realized dogmeat was honed-in already. I shouted, "NOOOOOO, DOGMEAT!" as he charged the band of mutants. The suicider detonated, blowing them all to bits instantly...

It's that stuff. The magic in these games, as much as it is bittersweet, is that Bethesda just sets a few parameters and then just lets everything happen. That whole 'letting things happen' thing is something I wish all game designers just understood implicitly. It's the thing almost every other game is missing out on in some way. Some of them are like, morally committed to just never allowing anything organic to ever occur. Bethesda doesn't even have *good* tech to throw at the principles, they are limited on how much they can execute on by the capabilities of their engine. Pretty much just enough to get it done, though perhaps they have more than most in certain areas. Try to imagine what could actually be possible for emergent gameplay right now, if there was a team out there with fully modern tech chops and a willingness to explore that sort of thing... just having more to work with in terms of technical complexity possible. The thing is, I think you still have to compromise on certain fancy things. But instead you get a uniquely organic and hopefully heavily curiosity-inspiring experience that does not fade the way that planned things fade, but instead expands over time. Know what I mean?

Man... I really do feel like it's a dying school of thought in mainstream games, and that bums me out, because for me it never really hit the peak I envisioned it could. I don't think anybody right now who makes any kind of open world games actually understands why people like the Bethesda games that they arguably do take after in at least some key ways. I just don't see that in the way they are constructed or the experiences they seek to offer, or especially in the way they present them to the player. That last one's the clincher. It's this obsession with specificized presentation of everything in the game. No mystery or surprise. And yet this game can still provide me that after 2000 hours. It's such a crazy rift to me. Sometimes I wonder if Bethesda themselves ever understood it, or if it's all just a happy accident beyond the realm of present understanding of games and game experiences.

In other news, it's a great night to crash a fort.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 20, 2022)

yea bud Fallout4 a darn fine game endless with mods, far harbor is just stunning in vr well to be truthful the whole game is. as you can see ive played a few hours   .


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 20, 2022)

still playing sid meir starships on my end, its a lot of fun... they just fired two torpedoes at me... thing is, I been doubling down all my science on torpedo and flee strategy... so I launched a barrage back at them and told my starships to flee as soon as i fired them, cause they don't have many shields... my torpedoes go much bigger bang than theirs do though hehehe


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 20, 2022)

heres the cyberpunk vr mod im using 10 years vorpX development & Cyberpunk VR mod - vorpX - VR 3D-Driver for Oculus Quest, Rift, Valve Index and other PCVR headsets
just incase anyones wanting to try it, its standalone you just have to click install change your res ingame "2048x1536" for my 2080 works great. and best of all its free.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 20, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> I finally finished Deus Ex after 21 years!  and it's definitely up there in my top five.


Congrats!


----------



## robot zombie (Mar 20, 2022)

xtreemchaos said:


> yea bud Fallout4 a darn fine game endless with mods, far harbor is just stunning in vr well to be truthful the whole game is. as you can see ive played a few hours   .
> View attachment 240580


One day, I gotta get in on the VR. The idea of stepping into my own mod setup in that way sounds awesome. You're telling me I can build my world, make it look how I want, and then play in it? Sign me up, dude. Where's the list? 

I see some good stuff in there. Still using NMM? if so, how is it these days? I see MO2... respect. I use Vortex but I have to capitulate that MO2 is still the most versatile and capable. It takes more mastery but I still have a Skyrim setup in there that I'm not sure I could easily duplicate in Vortex.

Also can't help but notice that one of the few other games on your desktop is MEE. I see you over there... I think your desktop has about everything I need.

I gotcha wayy beat in straight Fallout 4, though you have more achievements than me. To be fair, my game literally stopped tracking them 3 years ago and you can see, I'm not an avid steam-user 


Hehehe 

Also, it's hilarious to me that you've got "Taking Independence" as the most recent achievement tracked. That such a quest came so late in playing for you tells me you've been making good use of those 800+ hours, heh.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 20, 2022)

yea mate been building my world, i have compleated the main story many times on my other account unmodded, thats my balls to the walls 150ish mods account. ive nearly a 1000 hours in skyrim VR modded game too and about 450ish in no mans sky vr but thats been broken since the last update im just waiting for them to fix it ive lost my hands.
 yes you should get into VR the headsets even the rift s are come on loads in the last 18 months or so with nice sharp images gone is the old soft looking view and there quite cheap too. VR takes us from watching us play the game to being in the game but i still play a lot of flat games but lean more to VR as time gos by. yes you sure beat me in fallout 4 playtime but thats the great thing with mods thay make fallout and skyrim never ending.


----------



## robot zombie (Mar 20, 2022)

xtreemchaos said:


> yea mate been building my world, i have compleated the main story many times on my other account unmodded, thats my balls to the walls 150ish mods account. ive nearly a 1000 hours in skyrim VR modded game too and about 450ish in no mans sky vr but thats been broken since the last update im just waiting for them to fix it ive lost my hands.
> yes you should get into VR the headsets even the rift s are come on loads in the last 18 months or so with nice sharp images gone is the old soft looking view and there quite cheap too. VR takes us from watching us play the game to being in the game but i still play a lot of flat games but lean more to VR as time gos by. yes you sure beat me in fallout 4 playtime but thats the great thing with mods thay make fallout and skyrim never ending.


Bahaha, I don't consider it a competition or anything - just saying, I get you fully and I appreciate it. That's what it's all about. Continual emergent experiences, born of an attitude towards making games that nobody else in the industry has or understands at all, and this mindset of not cutting the player off from not only seeing, but altering all of the inner workings of the game. I truly believe there's nothing in it that can't be altered completely, and it all comes down to the depth of effort you can put to it. I think Bethesda actually respects players' intelligence and curiosity more than any other developer out there when it comes to those aspects of these games. The fact that they give you a console that is as versatile within the game as a linux console is in an OS kernel says as much. That console can actually do, in real-time, more than half of what any mod that could be made can do for the game short of injecting things directly to code via memory manipulation. Right there, you've got massive control. And you can learn it by using it, if you've ever used DOS or anything unix based. It has those reference commands for probing what it can do and what information serves what purpose, how command strings are syntaxed. Figure that out, and actually making mods is a tiny step away.

With that No Man's Sky thing... Bethesda updates have taught me that some people understand how to trick the server into giving you a previous version as an update. I did it once or twice a couple years back when F4SE stumbled on something and the FO4 exe tried to launch instead, which made Steam want to update an install that had been static for over a year. It just turns out that an archive of those old exe's exists over on Steam's side. People got on this quick wayyy back when people first saw the auto-updates breaking mod setups. You could go to play one day and suddenly there just is not a working Script Extension version to go with your game, right? Because somebody in the group developing them actually has to go back into it and modify it. Bye, bye Saturday gaming. Within hours people would find the old version through Steam itself, as a workaround until the script extension libraries got the matching memory addresses.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 21, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> That's what it's all about.


i totally agree bud, all the best games let us mod and just about anything is posable with time and effort. i started another play through lastnight of FO4 with no mods just to try to get the Achievements "you inspired me" and guess what they have updated the game to run at 3440x1440 which looks fantastic but the frame cap is still there.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 21, 2022)

I played 5 hours of Sid Meir's Pirates tonight, what a fantastic game, really aged well.  I had a blast playing it. Going back to Sid Meir's Starships now, man I used to just think the Civ 2/3/4 games were genius, now I understand so much better... 

Would like to Starships and Pirates re-mastered by Sid himself someday... and updated... they are truly lost gems.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 22, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I played 5 hours of Sid Meir's Pirates tonight, what a fantastic game, *really aged well.*


It really has.


CallandorWoT said:


> Would like to Starships and Pirates re-mastered by Sid himself someday... and updated... they are truly lost gems.


To be fair, Starships is only 2015..


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 22, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> It really has.
> 
> To be fair, Starships is only 2015..



I did not know this... for 2015 it seems really outdated graphics lol

I actually just got done playing pirates again, I have lost every time, but had fun so meh. my only issue is the wind stopping me from where i want to go sometimes, can be a bit annoying

loading up starships now... ^^


----------



## imrazor (Mar 22, 2022)

@robot zombie Ah Fallout 4. Been playing on an ... unusual device.








As for Fallout 4 VR, it's not that great an experience without some modding. And Bethesda did their best to mess it up by orphaning the VR release. No DLC, and the actual game version is *way* behind flatworld FO4. If you can stand swords and sorcery, Skyrim VR is a much better experience. If you're willing to mod it, or even easier use a Wabbajack loadout, it can be excellent.


----------



## Calmmo (Mar 22, 2022)

I'm about to start:


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 22, 2022)

Calmmo said:


> I'm about to start:
> 
> View attachment 240876
> View attachment 240877View attachment 240878



that looks awesome, seriously... just looked it up. please give us your thoughts over time as you play it. screens welcome to, I would appreciate it!

never heard of it until now


----------



## Calmmo (Mar 22, 2022)

aye, i kinda randomly stumbled on this










trailer back in february and it piqued my interest (enough to buy without reading reviews even)


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 22, 2022)

Calmmo said:


> aye, i kinda randomly stumbled on this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I only watched half that, and holy shit this is a must buy for me. Seriously looks great, nice find man... surprised I never heard of this...


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 22, 2022)

Mind if I check under your desk, madam? There might be something useful there. (DX Revision)


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 22, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> Mind if I check under your desk, madam? There might be something useful there. (DX Revision)
> 
> View attachment 240903



so which version mods does everyone recommend you play this game IF YOU ONLY PLAY THE GAME ONCE which does everyone recommend and what mods?

cause... time is limited, and im so overwhelmed having to choose...
this is the same reason i never finished/started skyrim really, just so overwhelming trying to decide which mods will give me the best experience.

sigh


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 23, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> so which version mods does everyone recommend you play this game IF YOU ONLY PLAY THE GAME ONCE which does everyone recommend and what mods?
> 
> cause... time is limited, and im so overwhelmed having to choose...
> this is the same reason i never finished/started skyrim really, just so overwhelming trying to decide which mods will give me the best experience.
> ...


I ultimately finished Deus Ex using only Kentie's DirectX mods because GMDX made far too many gameplay changes, in particular with regards to health and how often you can fix yourself.
Revision doesn't appear to alter that kind of gameplay as far as I can see and I've played it as far as Hell's Kitchen.
But the good thing about Kentie's mod (the executable) is that you get a configuration option for data directories, which mods to include and also the choice of renderer amongst many other options, not least GUI and resolution improvements. 1440p is no problem with Kentie's mod.
  
Alternatively, try Project HDTP which is a high def texture package which brings more life and colour to the game.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 23, 2022)

New Kirby game Kirby and the forgotten land. It's very good.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 23, 2022)

the AI in Sid Meir's Starships is fucking next level. lmao I can't believe what just happened.

So I am playing single player game, I am doing really well, one of my allies has been convincing me that I need to take out the "Russian sounding empire" since they are so aggressive. and She makes good arguments for it, so I think we are in this together as a team work (also funny how she knew how to play on classical tropes even though the year is like far into the future, lol)

long story short, she was conning me the entire time, I was doing the heavy lifting in combat, and she was doing all this expansion to other planets that I couldn't see, she won victory by "population victory" which is a victory condition in this game if you reach like 30 billion citizens or something you win the game. lol

I can't fucking believe how genius the AI was, every step of the way convincing me, I almost went to war with her a couple times, but then the 4th empire researched this technology - that made my starship torpedoes useless... and I had spent all ALL OF MY FUCKING credits on upgrading my torpedoes... so I was like I am fucked... so I basically focus my attention on building up my lasers to counter that threat... and before I know it, it said game over... population victory.

crazy as shit lol


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 23, 2022)

Let's fire up the OG RE1 (Director's Cut) on PS3. My managed to goof up my old save when I was messing around with the console's storage (manually copied all instead of taking a backup)


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 25, 2022)

I saw this pop up when I opened Steam. Looked cool so I bought it. It's a cute little game. It gives me Myst + Zelda vibes.








						TUNIC
					

A tiny fox in a big world.



					tunicgame.com


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 25, 2022)

Aquinus said:


> I saw this pop up when I opened Steam. Looked cool so I bought it. It's a cute little game. It gives me Myst + Zelda vibes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



got this, it's pretty good.


----------



## Sithaer (Mar 25, 2022)

Its time for a new adventure and possibly a lot of farming. _'I love looter shooters so thats all fine with me'_





I wonder how much time I'm gonna sink into this one: _'I have the Chaotic Great Edition and the game supposed to have 4 DLCs over time, that was already announced'_


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Mar 25, 2022)

Aquinus said:


> I saw this pop up when I opened Steam. Looked cool so I bought it. It's a cute little game. It gives me Myst + Zelda vibes.





Tigger said:


> got this, it's pretty good.


I've been playing on GamePass.  The dev did an amazing job!  I totally suck at it, but that's nothing new.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 25, 2022)

weekendgeek said:


> I've been playing on GamePass.  The dev did an amazing job!  I totally suck at it, but that's nothing new.



It is a pretty cool game though. 

Been playing the new Kirby game on the switch, it really is good.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 25, 2022)

Currently few deathmatches in CSGO with game sounds minimized and a playlist with good tunes. It's just a thing to play some matches when I'm taking beer.

I'll finish Alice Madness Returns on my 2nd rig later. I can stresstest the CPU with it as well.


----------



## harm9963 (Mar 25, 2022)

Elden Ring / 2021 F1


----------



## robot zombie (Mar 28, 2022)

Been playing Cyberpunk all weekend. It's definitely better with the rebalancing. Combat just feels more... consequential. Armor seems to work and I'm encountering better ranges of weapons, armor, and mods. I'm running around with pistols, shotguns, and snipers. I'm not having a hard time keeping the armor rating up high enough, without even wearing headgear. I'm building an all-around aggressive gunner. Even the gorilla arms come in handy, with no melee perks. The epic ones give you +4 in body. Body gives the gorilla arms damage. It's a lot of damage and stamina. When you're stripped of your super-guns, they actually end up being extremely effective on a body-specced build, 2-3 hits and done. Move quick.

Reflexes gets equal priority going up to the max, it gives me the movement speed and skill trees for my snipers and pistols. For pistols I'm going in on headhosts and crit (chance>dmg.) Legendary ballistic hands give you good bonuses to ricochet and there's a perk in engineering that lets you see the bounces. With automatic pistols in tight spaces, the boosted-up multi-bounces are nasty. Charged bursts can ricochet through a wall, into a hall, and hit somebody as they bounce. The perks for 'assault' weapons have specific designations. Some will do say... only assault rifles and smg's. Others will say "rifles and smg's," which means they'll affect your precision and sniper rifles as well. I'm sticking with ones that affect the latter. I pick the perks strategically, only grabbing the ones I see uses for, which I learn as I use different types of guns.

By not grabbing every available perk for every gun that I use, I have plenty of points to distribute across different areas - I want to bring in many different combat strategies. Basically have a jack-of-all-trades solo. Looking through the perk trees, you can see tempting late-progression perks, but when using the stuff, you may find a strategy with that class that makes it not so useful. An alignment with things from another attribute. Even within the already narrow range of available perks *focused* on snipers/long range, are some that aren't worth dumping several perk points into. They all have stuff like this. If you just do combat willy nilly, having it all will benefit you. But otherwise it makes more sense to go for certain strength in a gun type and play mostly to that in combat. Use different guns for different roles.

I may use smg's and some of the perks I grab will boost them anyway. But assault rifles are too vanilla. I wanna really run and gun. Maybe I pick off enemies from a distance leading in. It's something I have when I'm not feeling good about sticking it out.

The perks in athletics are really helpful in enduring combat and moving around. Just from foundational boosts and having several different ways to increase regen. Fast regen + fast movement + this new fangled mitigation stuff gives you a lot of headroom when it comes to minimum armor rating. It becomes about how easily and how long it takes for them to hit you enough to overcome your regen. I'm just getting into perks where I can reload while sprinting and dodging.

Body also grants you access to a lot of good cyberware that I'm just pecking into. Tech will be the secondary for crafting and tech weapon perks, as well as some of the cyberware that becomes available. And then maybe 7 or 8 into cool for some of the perks there. Cool has some sick cyberware that you can get towards the higher levels - like a cataresist that grants >35% resistance to everything. Pain editors that reduce flat incoming damage (as in, final calculation) by a sizable 10%. Maybe I can stretch towards those if I cap body/reflexes 2 under max and tech say... 4 under max - I just haven't worked out the math. It depends on which perks I ultimately need from each attribute. I'll find out just by reaching for those.



She looks like someone who carries an assault shotgun well.

My one gripe is that I can't put epic armadillo on these pants. These pants are rad. But alas, you can only put more common or equal rarity mods on gear. Since those pants are the lowest rarity, I can't put crafted armadillo on them. My crafting level is too high - I mostly make epic ones. This still ends up being more than enough for me to survive with the help of regen stuff and legendary subdermal armor. I'm really not having a hard time finding good enough stuff. I stop at clothing shops a lot, too - easy to catch them as you go when you have a scooty bike. Hit the little events that pop up for chances at more clothing. Slam the brakes on the Yaiba and flip a 180, getting around places is pretty quick. Everything drives way better, btw.

These guns are fun. I found that epic Crusher somewhere random... maybe rescuing Saul. It's great to run around with. I really like the Crusher for being really mobile with a quick round cycle and magazine reload. It may not one-hit kill, but it knocks most enemies on their backs in one shot. A high quality sample can compete for DPS with the 'heavy' class shotguns that require mid-level body to use and chamber/reload slowly. Only it can get more mods and you can put sights on it. I can run and jump around while reloading, and the clip reload is fast with the right perks. The single-feed shotguns are the worst.

The Lizzie is just really fun to use with the high elemental damage, two-shot burst pattern with charged multi-burst that penetrates. A few headshot boosting perks and buffs send that thing off. The trick is to be aggressive with it. Even without tech perks, I score kills shooting enemies trying to hide behind doorways. I'll see them from down the hall and pop a charged burst or two to kill them while they're hiding. I charge it while also sprinting straight towards the cover an enemy is ducked behind and let a burst go on their face through their cover, popping their heads like melons most times. Judy says "Wow V, you really don't fuck around, huh?!" immediately after. Really satisfying. 

I also have the Overwatch, the Iconic SPT32 Grad with faster reloads, extra damage, a built-on silencer... it packs a wicked punch and actually functions pretty well as a stealth rifle. I take advantage of the confusion to pick them off in order. I have the stealth skin cyberware, too. So I can go invisible for a bit to relocate - draw them around while I one-shot them in the heads. I can double jump back to a higher elevation point, or bunny hop over to a different set of cover points. I had a regular Grad for a while before this and it was solid, but the Overwatch is just mean. It has a way of making you cocky with how quick and effective it is.

I carry the dying night too. Believe it or not, running in with headshots from the hip kinda blows enemies away like turning a leaf blower on them. They just go down.




Need to hone in more on cyberware, At least I have a good biomon - takes me from 15% health to 50% once every 2 minutes. I know there's good stuff I can get with this cred level. But I'm happy to have stealth, burn, and legendary armor subdermal. That last one is really helpful for offsetting not using all of the strongest clothing. It's nice to not have overheat constantly fucking with me, too. Epic gorilla arms are great, they really are just handy for getting things done quickly and quietly. I think they count towards the checks for ripping through doors, too. So at low-ish body levels,. you can rip through every possible door. And of course double jump is essential. Gotta get a good sandevistan. I just haven't really needed it because I'm always moving and dispatching enemies. I have endless stamina and fast hands with guns that dish out quick damage.




I really do need to get my cool up. At least get assassin for the permanent 15% damage boost to humans. Engineering has the 20% to machines. Quick easy damage boost for everything. This is working well so far, though.

The game still has some bugs, but at least it seems like a lot of the broken stuff is now working, and new items/features have been added that make it a lot more interesting.


----------



## mama (Mar 28, 2022)

harm9963 said:


> Elden Ring / 2021 F1


So is Elden Ring still stutterfest on PC?  So want to get it but I don't want a bad experience with a game I am sure I will love.  Thought I'd wait until it was fixed.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 28, 2022)

mama said:


> So is Elden Ring still stutterfest on PC?  So want to get it but I don't want a bad experience with a game I am sure I will love.  Thought I'd wait until it was fixed.



I've had a few friends complete it on PC without issue, they said the stuttering was not bad


----------



## harm9963 (Mar 28, 2022)

mama said:


> So is Elden Ring still stutterfest on PC?  So want to get it but I don't want a bad experience with a game I am sure I will love.  Thought I'd wait until it was fixed.


Have over 90 hours in , can't complaint , 4k max , but you should be fine with your system .


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 28, 2022)

Been playing Squad for the past few days after switching back to G400 and initial impression is that my target acquisition is better than with Rival 300. It must be muscle memory and the shape being so comfortable.
During weekend I also continued my Lost Judgment playthrough. No wonder this one starts with a warning about bullying and violence. 


Spoiler: Major plot spoiler



Basically, a former highschool teacher has turned into a vigilante that blackmails former bullies (now in their 30's with jobs and families) from his class into assisting in his revenge killings on other bullies that led their victims to suicide


Main plot is good, school activities (in a school that's pretty much empty at any time of day) are a mixed bag and side activities are very limited. There's pretty much no side missions in Kamarucho (literally like 1 or 2 detective cases), there's like 6 or 8 of them in Yokohama (and are heavily tied to main plot progression, which means you can do 1 per chapter). They even got lazy with girlfriends, progression with them is terrible. Overall it feels like they focused on the main story and some school stories. Rest was handled by B or C team and some elements were pushed as DLC (Kaito's DLC, which is yet to be released, should be free and not a part of $30 season pass). I guess your quality takes a dip when you're trying to handle two IP's at the same time and SEGA wants games out fast.


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 31, 2022)

Mooching through Game Pass I thought I'd give NFS Payback a go. Oh dear, what a pile of garbage with characters I couldn't give a monkey's about and before you even get to race you have to complete a load of compulsory drifts, which I'm crap at anyway. Games that force you to complete events before you can dive into the game itself are a complete turn off for me. Uninstalled and I'm so glad I didn't pay for this rubbish.
Rant over.


This is more like it, *NFS Most Wanted (2012)*, where you get immediately thrown into the mayhem, racing and smashing up stuff. No silly characters, either.


----------



## robot zombie (Apr 1, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> Mooching through Game Pass I thought I'd give NFS Payback a go. Oh dear, what a pile of garbage with characters I couldn't give a monkey's about and before you even get to race you have to complete a load of compulsory drifts, which I'm crap at anyway. Games that force you to complete events before you can dive into the game itself are a complete turn off for me. Uninstalled and I'm so glad I didn't pay for this rubbish.
> Rant over.
> View attachment 241944
> 
> ...


Mannn we went over this a while back. Tried to warn ya.  Least it didnt cost. Gamepass can really come in handy.

I have a feeling you missed my favorite mechanic. The assist is insanely overzealos. A good nfs game is "loose" right? You do manuevers the "wrong" way but in nfs its right if it looks/feels cool... and the reward will be better time. You drive with gusto. If it looks like youre entering a turn too fast, youre not going fast enough. You need to punch the nitrous and throw the back out a bit. 

Payback, OTOH keeps you on a hotwheels track. Like theres a guy behind my monitor with his own controller jumping in every time I try to take turns with speed. Killed the fun for me instantly. It barely lets you crash. And then when it does let you drift, its wonky as hell.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 1, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> This is more like it, *NFS Most Wanted (2012)*, where you get immediately thrown into the mayhem, racing and smashing up stuff. No silly characters, either.
> View attachment 241949


I'd love a remaster/remake of the original 2005 version. My favourite NFS without a doubt.


----------



## Taraquin (Apr 1, 2022)

Elden ring...


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 1, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> Mannn we went over this a while back. Tried to warn ya.  Least it didnt cost. Gamepass can really come in handy.
> 
> I have a feeling you missed my favorite mechanic. The assist is insanely overzealos. A good nfs game is "loose" right? You do manuevers the "wrong" way but in nfs its right if it looks/feels cool... and the reward will be better time. You drive with gusto. If it looks like youre entering a turn too fast, youre not going fast enough. You need to punch the nitrous and throw the back out a bit.
> 
> Payback, OTOH keeps you on a hotwheels track. Like theres a guy behind my monitor with his own controller jumping in every time I try to take turns with speed. Killed the fun for me instantly. It barely lets you crash. And then when it does let you drift, its wonky as hell.


True enough, but I had to take a peek and boy, was I disappointed. I didn't even get to do much racing because of the dumb drift training, but what really put me off was the inane characterisation and social media influenced story, if indeed there is a story which no one cares about.


MaenadFIN said:


> I'd love a remaster/remake of the original 2005 version. My favourite NFS without a doubt.


I'm pretty sure I've got the 2005 version somewhere. There are so many versions, that I get confused. Could be my age of course   
NFS Rivals (2013) is a real scream (Game Pass again!) as you get to tear through buildings, over jumps and smash up cop cars. What could be more fun? Only drawback is the 30 FPS limit and the crappy EA Desktop program which we are forced to use doesn't have the option for launch parameters for adding the 60fps hack. I've added it to the shortcut but it doesn't work. Anyway, it still plays fine at 30 and just like Hot Pursuit, really gets those devil horns out. It's a blast.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 1, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> I'm pretty sure I've got the 2005 version somewhere. There are so many versions, that I get confused. Could be my age of course
> NFS Rivals (2013) is a real scream (Game Pass again!) as you get to tear through buildings, over jumps and smash up cop cars. What could be more fun? Only drawback is the 30 FPS limit and the crappy EA Desktop program which we are forced to use doesn't have the option for launch parameters for adding the 60fps hack. I've added it to the shortcut but it doesn't work. Anyway, it still plays fine at 30 and just like Hot Pursuit, really gets those devil horns out. It's a blast.


So I guess you may be few years older than me, I'll be turning 32 next month. Tho I still have the same NES I got in 1993. 

e: Oh shit, ur double my age! Damn


----------



## Audioave10 (Apr 1, 2022)

I need to break my STALKER habit so I think I'll play this game again.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 1, 2022)

Audioave10 said:


> I need to break my STALKER habit so I think I'll play this game again.


Cool to see a 4:3 screen in 2022


----------



## Audioave10 (Apr 1, 2022)

I'd like to find another in good shape. I was playing this but its not really a game...


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 1, 2022)

Audioave10 said:


> I'd like to find another in good shape. I was playing this but its not really a game...


Dawn! Tho I liked Nalu the mermaid more :3


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 1, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Cool to see a 4:3 screen in 2022


Actually that's a 5:4, 1280x1024 screen. Easy mistake to make though..


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 1, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Actually that's a 5:4, 1280x1024 screen. Easy mistake to make though..


Damn! Ur correct, totally forgot that as I had only one (yea, 5:4) TFT before getting a Full-HD one. My bad.


----------



## Audioave10 (Apr 1, 2022)

You are correct Lex, however I set it to 1280 x 960 (4x3) so it works better on certain older games.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 1, 2022)

Audioave10 said:


> You are correct Lex, however I set it to 1280 x 960 (4x3) so it works better on certain older games.


Does it scale well? I remember that older TFTs had probelms with scaling..


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 1, 2022)

Audioave10 said:


> You are correct Lex, however I set it to 1280 x 960 (4x3) so it works better on certain older games.


And it doesn't look weird?



MaenadFIN said:


> Does it scale well? I remember that older TFTs had probelms with scaling..


Was going to ask that next..


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 1, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> And it doesn't look weird?


It looked weird when I tried 1920x1200 on my 21" 4:3 Trinitron


----------



## Audioave10 (Apr 1, 2022)

I've only got 6 games on it now and no problem so far.
I go into Nvidia control panel and set it to Native resolution.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 1, 2022)

Audioave10 said:


> I've only got 6 games on it now and no problem so far.


Well, if it's for retro games, it should be okay. Though older games should support 1280x1024 as well without problems so I'm with Lex on that.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 1, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> It looked weird when I tried 1920x1200 on my 21" 4:3 Trinitron


1920x1440 should have been ok.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 1, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> 1920x1440 should have been ok.


I may have tried that. Probably I was just that "oh a HD resolution, this is cool!"

Sucks so much that I had to leave it behind as I moved with my then-fiancee and she was like "oh hell no, that monster isn't coming with us"  It was a great CRT, 1600x1200@85Hz..


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 1, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Sucks so much that I had to leave it behind as I moved with my then-fiancee and she was like "oh hell no, that monster isn't coming with us"  It was a great CRT, 1600x1200@85Hz..


I would have said "Stuff that! You want me, you get my beastly CRT with me!"...


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 1, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I would have said "Stuff that! You want me, you get my beastly CRT with me!"...


In fact, I should've done that. A Trinitron in the corner wouldn't been the end of the world..


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 1, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> In fact, I should've done that. A Trinitron in the corner wouldn't been the end of the world..


That's right!


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 1, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's right!


Well, a human is in his/her most vulnerable point when he/she is in love, so fuck.. 

Sucks that good CRTs these days costs as much as high-end GPUs, dammit. I'm jealous that my friend (that one who has the tuxedo cat) has a good 28" wide CRT TV, damn fine to play older consoles with that. Though NES Zapper (gave it to him about a decade ago) doesn't work with that as it's a flat-screen CRT.


----------



## robot zombie (Apr 2, 2022)

Audioave10 said:


> I need to break my STALKER habit so I think I'll play this game again.


Duuuude you are taking me back to "Digital Design" class in high school. We had a PC-illiterate woman trying to teach us HTML, while we were much more interested the total lack of any security on the network for the machines in that room. She was SO confident there could be no fooling around because there was an internet filter. Thought she new EVERYTHING about PCs. She taught bad, outdated HTML form, which she could not be questioned on. I think I gave up on her right there, when she gave me an 'F' for using CSS correctly. She was confused - didn't know anything about CSS. Oh dear lord, the potential javascript pranking running through my mind in those moments was astronomical. I could've given her a heart attack with the script kiddie madness I would unleash lol

I mean... the site I built was legitimately better put-together than what most businesses in the area were rocking, fully modern standards. Other kids were impressed at least "It looks like a real website!" while she just frowns. I could probably sell it to one of those businesses and get myself a car, I thought to myself. I was building PCs and beginning to solder my first PCB projects, and this lady wants to tell me about this HTML stuff she's just started reading about. I couldn't take that class even a little seriously. I took it personally. I went out of my way to get as many kids excited about Halo, because if enough of us play, it's harder to punish us when we get caught... and they probably won't close our opening, so we can just come back when things cool off.

It was all Halo from that point on. We c/p'd our assignments from tutorials and worked on our real skills the rest of the time. Way more valuable than anything else happening in that class. I got pretty good at no-scoping in there. We got caught pretty much every time, but the whole class was such a throwaway, the school itself didn't care to do much about it. But then, they never identified the mastermind.  Looking back, I think maybe she couldn't face her superiors as the 'computer' person who's class is always playing Halo over a LAN that they SERIOUSLY should not have any access to, which she is coincidentally utilizing for distributing class materials like it's a college network. I don't think anyone there understood anything to do with PCs back then.


I think everyone else just saw it as a cop-out elective, while I was actively pissed that the elective was a total joke. Meanwhile kids next door were developing their own photos in a real darkroom. The least they could do was let US play Halo, being stuck with the angry computer lady who gives terrible web design advice and doesn't know what "RAM" means. I just felt like it was only fair, since we didn't get to have fun and learn in the only elective left for us to 'choose.' Halo kicks the crap out of learning to make awful restaurant menus in Powerpoint like that's ever going to be a significant skill in any of our lives. I can't think of a more useless task. Halo does more for brain development, probably, and if you're good maybe you can compete in e-sports.


----------



## Audioave10 (Apr 2, 2022)

I thought I had it bad because my one stint in College involved NO computer courses available at all. (1974) I would have loved to see them as I was great at Math.
Your story seems worse!

I need To finish Far Cry on my Windows 7 PC...or Crysis.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 2, 2022)

STALKER gives me also vibes, I remember when I bought my first 1080p monitor 10 years ago and I thought that nah, the VGA cable is fine, but oh hell the artifacts on black background.. I ordered a DVI cable immidiately.

Still haven't finished any of those, tho I have SoC installed and I guess I almost finished it years ago. My best strategy is to



Spoiler



in the beginning when you have a gun, save, then try to kill the guys who have assault rifles. If you die, just reload. With AR, it helps a LOT


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 2, 2022)

Audioave10 said:


> I need to break my STALKER habit so I think I'll play this game again.


I'm so DYING for the next STALKER.... don't knwo when we're gonna see it, but I'm waiting!!!


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 2, 2022)

Ahhzz said:


> I'm so DYING for the next STALKER.... don't knwo when we're gonna see it, but I'm waiting!!!


Let's hope it won't be as buggy as SoC was 15 years ago. Tho it got as a working game after few patches 

Heh, I remember trying it with GF4 Ti 4200 back then with its initial version, oh boy..


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 2, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Well, a human is in his/her most vulnerable point when he/she is in love, so fuck..


Soo true.



Ahhzz said:


> I'm so DYING for the next STALKER.... don't knwo when we're gonna see it, but I'm waiting!!!


I think it's this year and it'll be on GOG!


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 2, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Soo true.


At least I taught her how to build a PC and with a little help*, she had a Sims3 rig. 

*just to help with the cabling etc



lexluthermiester said:


> Soo true.
> 
> 
> I think it's this year and it'll be on GOG!


Crap! I have so many games on my to-do list already..


----------



## The red spirit (Apr 2, 2022)

Audioave10 said:


> I thought I had it bad because my one stint in College involved NO computer courses available at all. (1974) I would have loved to see them as I was great at Math.
> Your story seems worse!
> 
> I need To finish Far Cry on my Windows 7 PC...or Crysis.


Better finish Far cry first. Crysis is spiritually related to Far Cry. To be fair, Crysis is quite boring too, so you better play a good game first.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 2, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> Better finish Far cry first. Crysis is spiritually related to Far Cry. To be fair, Crysis is quite boring too, so you better play a good game first.


Many say that HL2 was the best game of 2004, they still forget Far Cry, Painkiller and Doom 3


----------



## robot zombie (Apr 2, 2022)

Ahhzz said:


> I'm so DYING for the next STALKER.... don't knwo when we're gonna see it, but I'm waiting!!!


Sometimes I think it truly is cursed. For all of those past setbacks to come and go, and then have a new title reach the point they seem to be at with it, only to have war in their home country, on a world friggin stage... it's like REALLY MAN?! REALLY? It's a cosmic joke. The timeline must've split again. We are moving between dimensions a lot these days... erm, weeks... erm, months... erm... years...? I don't know anymore.

Apparently they are going to establish themselves in Prague or somewhere in the Czech Republic, in which case I say good luck to them. That's an amazing opportunity for the developers and their families right about now. I think they were based out of Kyiv. Sheesh. What a world. At this rate, the actual apocalypse might come before we get our golden paranormal post-apocalyptic masterpiece game!


----------



## The red spirit (Apr 2, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Many say that HL2 was the best game of 2004, they still forget Far Cry, Painkiller and Doom 3


I don't have any good opinion about HL2. It is just boring walking and shooting simulator without any soul. It's as exciting as Tetris. What a sad thing to remember from those times, when there were actually cool games. Far Cry, UT 2004, Juiced, Rise of Nations, CS Source, Oblivion (Okay it's really damn boring and I didn't want to replay it after hard drive died, but it was so huge with so many things to explore and just fuck around with AI, that it was okay in a way), Victoria 2, Forza Motorsport, CoD 1 and 2 (Medal of Honor series weren't even close), Serious Sams, Red Factions (again quite boring game too, but that destruction tho)... I would say that even Battlefield 1942 was more fun to play than HL2. Anyway, people forget many things. And perhaps, many people who tried out HL2, haven't played any other video games before it and thus it's the best game of that year to them. Gaming in general wasn't as mainstream as it is today and many people didn't have internet too. I didn't have internet until 2011.



robot zombie said:


> Sometimes I think it truly is cursed. For all of those past setbacks to come and go, and then have a new title reach the point they seem to be at with it, only to have war in their home country, on a world friggin stage... it's like REALLY MAN?! REALLY? It's a cosmic joke. The timeline must've split again. We are moving between dimensions a lot these days... erm, weeks... erm, months... erm... years...? I don't know anymore.
> 
> Apparently they are going to establish themselves in Prague or somewhere in the Czech Republic, in which case I say good luck to them. That's an amazing opportunity for the developers and their families right about now. I think they were based out of Kyiv. Sheesh. What a world. At this rate, the actual apocalypse might come before we get our golden paranormal post-apocalyptic masterpiece game!


It seems that Russians didn't play that game, now they are dying from radiation too. They didn't throw bolts to check for anomalies. Stalker was not a game, Stalker was defense preparation simulator.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 2, 2022)

I am playing KATANA Zero and Homeworld Remastered Collection, so far enjoying both.

Got a bit bored of Sid Meir Starships, but for the $1 it cost me, I can't complain, I def got my moneys worth and then some. Same with Sid Meir Pirates.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 2, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Crap! I have so many games on my to-do list already..


Right? So do I... And yet I keep going back to the retro games..


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 2, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> I don't have any good opinion about HL2. It is just boring walking and shooting simulator without any soul. It's as exciting as Tetris. What a sad thing to remember from those times, when there were actually cool games. Far Cry, UT 2004, Juiced, Rise of Nations, CS Source, Oblivion (Okay it's really damn boring and I didn't want to replay it after hard drive died, but it was so huge with so many things to explore and just fuck around with AI, that it was okay in a way), Victoria 2, Forza Motorsport, CoD 1 and 2 (Medal of Honor series weren't even close), Serious Sams, Red Factions (again quite boring game too, but that destruction tho)... I would say that even Battlefield 1942 was more fun to play than HL2. Anyway, people forget many things. And perhaps, many people who tried out HL2, haven't played any other video games before it and thus it's the best game of that year to them. Gaming in general wasn't as mainstream as it is today and many people didn't have internet too. I didn't have internet until 2011.


Oblivion came in 2006 



lexluthermiester said:


> Right? So do I... And yet I keep going back to the retro games..


Sucks that you live on the other side of the globe, otherwise I'd ask you to play NES with me all the day.


----------



## robot zombie (Apr 2, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> Stalker was not a game, Stalker was defense preparation simulator.


So... stop me if I go too far, but, basically what you're telling me is that the new STALKER game is, in actuality, an impending nuclear apocalypse? As I suspected? What the Russians got out there was just a taste, I presume. Survive the real PNA? There ya go. That's your STALKER 2. It's brilliant. Next level immersion. That must be what the mojo was in that impressive-looking trailer. That was heavily distorted impressioning straight from the future. Was the trailer itself simply an anomaly? Some kind of psychic signal? Dang, you got it all figured out! How did you do that?! 

I think the only responsible thing that we can do now is warn EVERYONE. Break into their houses, set up a rig... doesn't matter where, just get it up and running with the OG trilogy as quickly as possible. Whether or not the people in the home consider you a threat is not important. Simply pay them no direct attention and repeat to them "It's all that can save you." and "Please, let me save your family." no matter what they try to say to you. No eye contact until you are finished connecting everything, after which point you should stare directly into the bridges of their noses while continuing to repeat the lines aggressively and pointing to the PC with the STALKER menu screen up. Put the controller in their hands and direct their thumbs until they understand. As they play, they will absorb the truth, and hopefully they will not falter on it. But dodge them if they try to grab you or hit you, and worm your way back to business just as quickly as you can. It's just too important to waste any time. Quickest path is all that we have. Please, everyone. This all but guarantees full compliance.

We simply must be certain that they understand that nothing in the world any longer holds more importance than mastering Shadow of Chernobyl, Clear Sky, AND Call of Pripyat. I want to see every man, woman, and child competently completing full campaigns on master difficulty.. Nothing short of absolute proficiency will suffice, I would direly suspect. Everything else might as well be gone already, man. STALKER may truly be all that we have. From its wisdom, we derive our bed of ashes, from which we birth the phoenix, which takes the form of beings more fit for this new world - it is to be humanity's last hail mary for proliferating future generations. We all must become stalkers, right now. As of this very moment. Yesterday, perhaps.


----------



## The red spirit (Apr 2, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Oblivion came in 2006


Yeah, I know. I was talking about that era in general. The point was that many great games get completely forgotten as if they never existed and for some reason some random AAA titles is remembered for decades. There's no way that HL 2 is better than UT 2004 or Far Cry. Anyway, that's just my opinion.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 2, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> Yeah, I know. I was talking about that era in general. The point was that many great games get completely forgotten as if they never existed and for some reason some random AAA titles is remembered for decades. There's no way that HL 2 is better than UT 2004 or Far Cry. Anyway, that's just my opinion.


Oh man I love UT2004 and its soundtrack..


----------



## The red spirit (Apr 2, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> So... stop me if I go too far, but, basically what you're telling me is that the new STALKER game is, in actuality, an impending nuclear apocalypse?


More like sunflower apocalypse. Ukrainian soil can't handle that much fertilizer. We will drown in semechkis and will have to teach Murica how to make lots of halva. I mean they are already fat, wouldn't make a difference if they were fatter. New Stalker game will be Stalker - Modern Fattening Warfare. Well, if nukes are launched, I guess we will just die before new Stalker comes out anyway.


----------



## robot zombie (Apr 2, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> More like sunflower apocalypse. Ukrainian soil can't handle that much fertilizer. We will drown in semechkis and will have to teach Murica how to make lots of halva. I mean they are already fat, wouldn't make a difference if they were fatter. New Stalker game will be Stalker - Modern Fattening Warfare. Well, if nukes are launched, I guess we will just die before new Stalker comes out anyway.


Oh just let me drown in my goofy apocalypse dreams. I'm probably first to die in a real one. I gotta at least pretend it's gonna be somewhat cool 

Honestly, I just hope that the game comes out before I die, and that it is good. That would be a nice outcome, all things considered. I think it would be a real triumph for them. Not even sarcastic at this point... the trials and tribulations have been real with this damned franchise. I feel for them on a lot of what they've gone through over the years. It would be great to have a game worth playing and talking about come out of it all, for everyone. It's always had a lot of potential that never fully came around.

Also, please do not underestimate us Americans - we can always become fatter. I see it all of the time.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 2, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> Oh just let me drown in my goofy apocalypse dreams. I'm probably first to die in a real one. I gotta at least pretend it's gonna be somewhat cool
> 
> Honestly, I just hope that the game comes out before I die, and that it is good. That would be a nice outcome, all things considered. I think it would be a real triumph for them. Not even sarcastic at this point... the trials and tribulations have been real with this damned franchise. I feel for them on a lot of what they've gone through over the years. It would be great to have a game worth playing and talking about come out of it all, for everyone. It's always had a lot of potential that never fully came around.
> 
> Also, please do not underestimate us Americans - we can always become fatter. I see it all of the time.


Hundreds of hours in Fallout3 and being next to Russia, I'll bet that I'm a better nuclear survivor


----------



## robot zombie (Apr 2, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Hundreds of hours in Fallout3 and being next to Russia, I'll bet that I'm a better nuclear survivor


I mean, I have plenty of time logged in Fallout, but I'm thinking I'm probably nothing without my mods.  Vanilla apocalypse comes with some concessions on my part - that's gonna really throw me off.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 2, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> I mean, I have plenty of time logged in Fallout, but I'm thinking I'm probably nothing without my mods.  Vanilla apocalypse comes with some concessions on my part - that's gonna really throw me off.


I had only graphical mods and some vaults for extra gear - the only gameplay effective I used was unlimited level cap


----------



## The red spirit (Apr 2, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> Oh just let me drown in my goofy apocalypse dreams. I'm probably first to die in a real one. I gotta at least pretend it's gonna be somewhat cool











Halva is cool too, but it's literally just sugar and sunflower seeds. 



robot zombie said:


> Honestly, I just hope that the game comes out before I die, and that it is good. That would be a nice outcome, all things considered. I think it would be a real triumph for them. Not even sarcastic at this point... the trials and tribulations have been real with this damned franchise. I feel for them on a lot of what they've gone through over the years. It would be great to have a game worth playing and talking about come out of it all, for everyone. It's always had a lot of potential that never fully came around.


Well, that's some next level development hell. But still, they managed to make one of the best if not best domestic slavic game of all time that not only they enjoy, but lots of people worldwide. Slava to them! I think it's pretty crazy that they don't have any way to receive donations, because they would get a lot. Enough for them and for some bayraktars. To be fair, I just hope that at least of them them will survive the war. At this point, it would be understandable if they stopped making games forever. 



robot zombie said:


> Also, please do not underestimate us Americans - we can always become fatter. I see it all of the time.


Until big diabetus comes. But for real, if you think that Big Mac is some top tier fattening material, then you haven't seen halva. It's on another level. Diabetes in a shape of brick. I gotta admit that I ate quite a bit of halva during quarantine and gained some kilos. It's stupidly cheap too. You can find 500 gram halva brick for like 1,79 Euro and it packs 3000 calories, which is like more than adult needs for a day. Even if you eat one fifth of that brick, it's still nearly 600 calories and that means pretty much a day without breakfast if you wanna eat it. Eat 200 grams and you don't need a dinner. Surprisingly, it packs quite a lot of fats (mostly non saturated) and quite a bit of protein. Probably no macronutritients and other things you need, but I guess if you are completely broke, this is probably the cheapest food that covers most essentials.


----------



## robot zombie (Apr 2, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> Well, that's some next level development hell. But still, they managed to make one of the best if not best domestic slavic game of all time that not only they enjoy, but lots of people worldwide. Slava to them! I think it's pretty crazy that they don't have any way to receive donations, because they would get a lot. Enough for them and for some bayraktars. To be fair, I just hope that at least of them them will survive the war. At this point, it would be understandable if they stopped making games forever.


I agree - while that would be incredibly sad, the one real run they've had so far was legendary. That's one thing. They already gave us some great games. I don't think anyone would begrudge them of... focusing on surviving an already very bloody war. It's hard enough just being cut off. That aspect of the whole thing blows my mind - ordinary people unable to get support, just another way they bear the punishment for this insane conflict. In an ethical sense, it's pure collateral damage. The citizens of Russia and Ukraine alike are collateral.

I do also have high hopes for a move, though. I'm not sure what the particulars of them relocating would be - kinda figure that's hard enough for people actually on the continent needing to do that to decipher. I stand little chance of understanding that. But the idea that they could continue working somewhere safe and have a better chance at income is promising.

It kind of surprises me, how many Ukranian artists I find myself holding out for. One of my favorite metal bands that I've gotten into in years is from there. None have impressed me as much as Jinjer. Every single one of them is a top class pro. They are legitimately among the most solid performers doing it today, with that classic sense of style and heart. They work hard, and they were still working their way up in Ukraine when they were still hesitating to even call it a 'civil war' here. Now, I look to updates on where the members are, how they are doing. Some got out. Some haven't. They all put on strong faces but after a certain amount of years I think all of the running around and instability has to take things out of a person that can be hard to reclaim.



The red spirit said:


> Until big diabetus comes. But for real, if you think that Big Mac is some top tier fattening material, then you haven't seen halva. It's on another level. Diabetes in a shape of brick. I gotta admit that I ate quite a bit of halva during quarantine and gained some kilos. It's stupidly cheap too. You can find 500 gram halva brick for like 1,79 Euro and it packs 3000 calories, which is like more than adult needs for a day. Even if you eat one fifth of that brick, it's still nearly 600 calories and that means pretty much a day without breakfast if you wanna eat it. Eat 200 grams and you don't need a dinner. Surprisingly, it packs quite a lot of fats (mostly non saturated) and quite a bit of protein. Probably no macronutritients and other things you need, but I guess if you are completely broke, this is probably the cheapest food that covers most essentials.


I honestly can't even process this. I mean, physically speaking, that would be obvious. Nobody truly 'processes' that. But those parameters are on a continuum scale that I have a hard time keeping in my head. If we had that here, broke college students would be dropping dead at a precipitous rate.


----------



## INSTG8R (Apr 2, 2022)

Just really enjoying the relaxed pace of trucking with my new wheel rig. 







The red spirit said:


> Halva is cool too, but it's literally just sugar and sunflower seeds.
> 
> 
> Well, that's some next level development hell. But still, they managed to make one of the best if not best domestic slavic game of all time that not only they enjoy, but lots of people worldwide. Slava to them! I think it's pretty crazy that they don't have any way to receive donations, because they would get a lot. Enough for them and for some bayraktars. To be fair, I just hope that at least of them them will survive the war. At this point, it would be understandable if they stopped making games forever.
> ...


Love Halva haven’t had it in years


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 2, 2022)

Weird west-very impressive game imo.
Crystal project- nice little RPG type.


----------



## Chomiq (Apr 2, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> I'd love a remaster/remake of the original 2005 version. My favourite NFS without a doubt.


All I remember about it is brown.


----------



## The red spirit (Apr 2, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> I agree - while that would be incredibly sad, the one real run they've had so far was legendary. That's one thing. They already gave us some great games. I don't think anyone would begrudge them of... focusing on surviving an already very bloody war. It's hard enough just being cut off. That aspect of the whole thing blows my mind - ordinary people unable to get support, just another way they bear the punishment for this insane conflict. In an ethical sense, it's pure collateral damage. The citizens of Russia and Ukraine alike are collateral.


It doesn't really blow my mind at all. We all very heavily depend on transportation of goods that we use everyday. Our societies are super complicated in terms of trade of goods. The thing is that most of us today couldn't feed, wash, warm or shelter ourselves without logistics and trade. The only thing that many Ukrainians had was vast homesteading culture, so some of them may be able to grow some of their food, that's all. 

The real madness is that this was has started. You would think that mutual destruction of three nations would benefit no one and they would be smart enough to avoid that, but no. It has been month already and there's still basically no reason why would Russia invade them. The only sensible theory I heard is that Russia wanted Ukraine's resources like gas and petroleum, on top of that, to be able to have their pipelines across Ukraine without Ukrainian government charging fees. Which would make sense as Russians could just charge whatever they want Europeans for those goods and EU could just turn green if they don't want to pay. Another less sensible theory was that Russia want to have Crimea. Now they already had it, but due to water supplies coming from mainland Ukraine, they were shut off and therefore resource that is arable land was unusable until water pipeline underwater is built. But there's no reason to invade all Ukraine for that and just building pipeline is way cheaper than war. There's a theory that Putin is just completely unaware of reality is fed information from his advisors, but that's just completely bollocks and is not true at all. Their official theory of expanding nova USSR is also bollocks, because in best case scenarios they could only do so until NATO border and even before that, forcing nearly half of Russian civilization into country they don't want will quickly turn into biggest guerilla warfare of all time, so they can't do that too if they don't want their population slaughtered and have military everywhere 24/7 for decades. The biggest secret is the real reason of this invasion. Could it really be that Putin and his henchmen real are that dumb or is there some hidden agenda of this invasion? 




robot zombie said:


> I do also have high hopes for a move, though. I'm not sure what the particulars of them relocating would be - kinda figure that's hard enough for people actually on the continent needing to do that to decipher. I stand little chance of understanding that. But the idea that they could continue working somewhere safe and have a better chance at income is promising.


To me that is very unlikely. On the second day of invasion, all Ukrainian men were called to mandatory defense of country. If they were in Ukraine and were Ukraine nationals, then they most likely are holding kalashnikovs now. Obviously procedure isn't 100% efficient, but considering morale, social pressure and all, it's unlikely that they left. It's likely that they could be later considered criminals if they escape, but I don't know if that's how legally that happens.




robot zombie said:


> It kind of surprises me, how many Ukranian artists I find myself holding out for. One of my favorite metal bands that I've gotten into in years is from there. None have impressed me as much as Jinjer. Every single one of them is a top class pro. They are legitimately among the most solid performers doing it today, with that classic sense of style and heart. They work hard, and they were still working their way up in Ukraine when they were still hesitating to even call it a 'civil war' here. Now, I look to updates on where the members are, how they are doing. Some got out. Some haven't. They all put on strong faces but after a certain amount of years I think all of the running around and instability has to take things out of a person that can be hard to reclaim.


Well, I don't know many Ukrainian artists, but I loved their Eurovision entry last year. Should have won Eurovision, instead of Italy. Oh and Verka Serduchka, was completely robbed of victory in 2007. To be fair, in modern culture, mostly American culture is pushed into Europe, meanwhile many European countries have loads of talent, put hella lot of effort and often excel, but never get as much recognition as Muricans. Wherever you look, be it movies, games, TV shows, music, you can't deny that most of it is from US or influenced by US. I'm honestly ashamed that in Lithuania, there only was one quite decent movie, I have no idea if we make any well known software, hell if we even make anything that can be found in hardware store, if we have any artists that don't sound like generic Murican stuff or have terrible voices, if we even made a single video game that isn't embarrassing, or for that matter anything strong from cultural perspective that isn't clone of Murican stuff or has any reasonable amount of recognition. I feel that this sentiment is likely shared across all Europe minus Germany, France and UK. Ukraine was likely the same too, but Zelensky made a huge effort during war to give shit ton of morale to Ukrainian people and branded them as heroes of freedom on worldwide scale. In a way, Ukraine is now living in their bittersweet golden age. I'm pretty sure that events like this can transform a whole nation and make them gain some actual recognition worldwide way more effectively than during periods of peace. Meanwhile, countries like Russia managed to descend from worldwide toilet level to worse than North Korea level. What a fail. 




robot zombie said:


> I honestly can't even process this. I mean, physically speaking, that would be obvious. Nobody truly 'processes' that. But those parameters are on a continuum scale that I have a hard time keeping in my head. If we had that here, broke college students would be dropping dead at a precipitous rate.


I actually looked up at Big Mac's nutrition. A single burger only has 540 calories and weights roughly 220 grams. So, to substitute it with halva, you only need less than 100 grams of it. It's really hilarious how we sometimes trash Muricans for eating trash and being fat, meanwhile we have fucking diabetic nukes in stores for pittance. And still more Muricans die from their shit diet, than Europeans. It would be really scary if Muricans discovered halva, so we keep it to ourselves.


----------



## SN2716057 (Apr 2, 2022)

Arma 3 & Outcast 2. Also testing which game (doesn't) run on my Linux testbench.


----------



## Frick (Apr 2, 2022)

Where the water tastes like wine. It's really something.


----------



## robot zombie (Apr 2, 2022)

Audioave10 said:


> I thought I had it bad because my one stint in College involved NO computer courses available at all. (1974) I would have loved to see them as I was great at Math.
> Your story seems worse!


You know? I didn't feel too bad about the situation at the time. I was thirsty for the knowledge, but I was doing well finding it on my own and getting more hands on with the freedom to just mess around. My parents understood that about me, that it was how I learned and that school wasn't fulfilling it as it should've. My dad grew up slipping through the cracks in education, and he instilled in me ways of dealing with it. I was happy that I found a way to take charge and at least make it something good for some of us. And it reaffirmed my interest and perhaps identity with certain forms of problem solving, which to this day define positive outcomes in my life. It all adds up to somethin, yanno?

Even going into the 2010s, my state schools were not at all up on tech. They were often as much as a decade behind in what little they had going on. Colleges were better. I had a big community college a mile away with entire wings for nothing but tech fields.

Alas, I took classes on graphic design and printing there and found them very closed in and rudimentary. My proficiency with software by then made the classes I did take there irrelevant for me, though the printing stuff was interesting. I would later work for a local printing operation dealing in a huge variety of printing applications. Sadly I learned everything useful I know about how to actually do goddamned anything printing, in there. 

And I don't say that to say I was ever 'good' as a graphic designer or any kind of printing operator... but rather to mark out how behind they were, that you could go on your own and surpass the scope of the knowledge pool offered, and still not be nearly ready to work in those fields. I completed their full run of courses offered in those areas. The last one was supposed to be the highest level graphic design techniques they offered. I completed my first two assignments and became buddies with the instructor, we were just talking shop. I was like "Where's the typography in this curriculum?" and he knows exactly where I'm at with it lol. Anyone who knows the subject would find it crazy to even have to ask that about a Graphic Design curriculum. I fucked off for the rest of the class, I kept an n64 emu on my work thumb drive to get in some keyboard SSB play. I was trying to beat-out triple-threat max level kirby teams in endurance fights. I did well on my final and got a top grade 

I never got past amateur level. Truth be told, I lost interest as I went on. But part of that was because the classes I was getting were so weak. I was looking around like "Man, these people won't work outside of this damned town with what they're getting out of this. What am I doing here?"


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 3, 2022)

Speedrunning RE3 REmake on Nightmare difficulty. Wish me luck.


----------



## The red spirit (Apr 3, 2022)

Just Stalking


----------



## SN2716057 (Apr 4, 2022)

Qapla' !


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 4, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Hundreds of hours in Fallout3 and being next to Russia, I'll bet that I'm a better nuclear survivor



Pfeh. I played Fallout Shelter, too.
And Stalker Misery mod 

Plus I was born in '86 and I have green eyes in all the early pictures, probably from that cloud of radiation going over Europe at the time


----------



## GamingLove (Apr 4, 2022)

Just having fun in Night City


----------



## SN2716057 (Apr 5, 2022)

Valheim on the portable monitor, it's got pretty good audio.


http://imgur.com/d27WA6Y




Spoiler: ps



Testing the cpu cooler swap from the be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 to the Scythe Mugen 5 on the Asus MB16AH portable monitor. The Dark Rock will go in a different build.


----------



## Sithaer (Apr 5, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> Valheim on the portable monitor, it's got pretty good audio.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/d27WA6Y
> ...



I have to say that looks pretty cool, + its been a while since I saw one of those not that common black+white MSI cards instead of the standard red.


----------



## SN2716057 (Apr 5, 2022)

Sithaer said:


> I have to say that looks pretty cool, + its been a while since I saw one of those not that common black+white MSI cards instead of the standard red.


Ty. I painted that one for a previous build ages ago.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Apr 5, 2022)

Elden Ring! This has to be the best game I have played in years. I never got into Souls games very much, pretty linear with fun'ish mega boss battles. Elden is all that plus Morrowind with a much bigger world. There is so much to do. I really like a game where I can just pick a direction to go in and find some amazing quest, dungeon, boss.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 5, 2022)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Elden Ring! This has to be the best game I have played in years. I never got into Souls games very much, pretty linear with fun'ish mega boss battles. Elden is all that plus Morrowind with a much bigger world. There is so much to do. I really like a game where I can just pick a direction to go in and find some amazing quest, dungeon, boss.



hope you have fun mate, that's what it's all about


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 5, 2022)

Fired up Forza Horizon 5 for the first time in months and there are big graphic improvements, especially with the foliage.
This is my favourite car, especially in the dirt track races.


----------



## Audioave10 (Apr 6, 2022)

I had the hardest time getting these guys to pose for a Picture.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 6, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> Fired up Forza Horizon 5 for the first time in months and there are big graphic improvements, especially with the foliage.
> This is my favourite car, especially in the dirt track races.
> View attachment 242616



I plan to get a racing wheel/pedal setup in about 6 months, maybe sooner. Can't wait.


----------



## Fangio1951 (Apr 6, 2022)

Audioave10 said:


> I had the hardest time getting these guys to pose for a Picture.


The Walking Dead/Fear The Walking Dead = excellent ....lol


----------



## SN2716057 (Apr 6, 2022)

Back to Cyberpunk 2077 now with ray tracing  And still enough frames


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 6, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> Back to Cyberpunk 2077 now with ray tracing  And still enough frames


That looks like 1440p to me, yes? This may sound bizarre, but if you want an increase in FPS and do not want to turn down the pretty, try 720p. I know that sounds crazy, but it actually looks good. You could also play with your DLSS settings..


----------



## SN2716057 (Apr 6, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> That looks like 1440p to me, yes? This may sound bizarre, but if you want an increase in FPS and do not want to turn down the pretty, try 720p. I know that sounds crazy, but it actually looks good. You could also play with your DLSS settings..


Well switching the resolution to 720p didn't do much for my frames, in fact I had a few more frames at 1440p. Also it looked very vague, and it's 2022 ffs, I can't game on less than 1080p   . I'm uploading a small video were I test a few things including resolutions and different settings. Will post it here as soon as it's uploaded.
BTW, in the pics above the DLSS was in Balanced mode.

edit: added the video; the beginning is in 720p


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 6, 2022)

Second Game+ run on DX HR and trying to max out my Praxis points   
Oops!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 7, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> Well switching the resolution to 720p didn't do much for my frames, in fact I had a few more frames at 1440p.


Really? Maybe you're CPU bottlenecked then? Perhaps tinker and tweak the ingame settings..



SN2716057 said:


> Also it looked very vague, and it's 2022 ffs, I can't game on less than 1080p  .


I'm not so picky, but I do try to stay at or above 1080p as well.


----------



## SN2716057 (Apr 7, 2022)

1440p, RT all on, DLSS performance









Next to play Elden Ring, capped at 60 fps  and zero DLSS or RT, but it still looks great.


----------



## Audioave10 (Apr 7, 2022)

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## FremenDar666 (Apr 8, 2022)

ELDEN RING on PC. (Offline Mode, I don't want to see any player messages.) No idea what I'm doing, so I'm doing exactly what I've done in other FromSoftware games. Choosing a direction and going there. (Own DARK SOULS: PREPARE TO DIE EDITION, DARK SOULS II, DARK SOULS III, and DARK SOULS REMASTERED on PC via Steam. It's purchase order. Have played DEMONS SOULS through RPCS3, SEKIRO on friends PCs, and BloodBorne on friends PS4 through my account.) Still am playing ELITE: DENGEROUS, just got ODDITY, I mean ODYSSEY, not too long ago. RESIDENT EVIL VIII: VILLAGE was great, gonna replay and get the rest of the achievements. Same goes for all the RESIDENT EVIL games, including VIII, I own on Steam.
The Legend of ZELDA: Breath of the Wild (over 80 hours), METROID DREAD (around 26 hours), and ANIMAL CROSSING: New Horizons (over 140 hours) on Nintendo Switch. Have 7 games so far, all physical releases, and am considering BAYONETTA 2. Have Bayonetta 1 for PC on Steam, so, I dunno.


----------



## robot zombie (Apr 10, 2022)

I got me some sparklepants. It's obviously all serious with party pants like these, whether on-the-go or for more formal meetings.






I need to get mods so I can actually fix the face, but that's not even really a part I see on the bike. I could use the ability to change the paint jobs on owned vehicles. What I really wanna do is get cheats so I can put my epic armadillos on lower level clothing. It would be *just* enough to be able to put what I really want on my character. I don't understand that limitation. It just makes much of the clothing you encounter unusable, whereas if you could put good armor boosting mods on with skill in crafting, that seems like it would be a fair tradeoff. That opens up what you buy and use of what you find, without giving it all away.

This one isn't even that dependent on armor from clothing - that little bit from a mod or two really would do on the weaker stuff. There are pretty nice percentage boosts from engineering skill trees and perks. The athletics tree in body holds stuff that can boost core survivability beyond the need for lots of armor. You need a certain buffer, past which point it's like over-sizing your liquid cooling res. You get so much in recovery, through perks, skill level buffs, and cyberware that even your base HP doesn't matter too much. You can use a movement-based combat strategy, quickly dispatching the most immediate threats - or you can try staying in place while using the cover to keep topping off HP. It starts really quickly and gains really quickly when you advance far enough with what's available to boost it. Between auto and semi-auto pistols, shotguns, and both power and tech snipers, the survivability-oriented perks basically leave me tasked with holding up this shield of pseudo-invincibility. It's a bit like the shield mechanic in say, a core Halo game. You can take offensive risks and bounce back.

The biggest danger to you is getting so pinned that you have several enemies hitting you at once, overcoming your recovery ability and quickly draining you down. That and big powerful attacks. That's where movement comes back in. If you can avoid by utilizing the fast movement of high reflexes plus double jumps, you can consistently take the bigger hits and stay in combat just fine. There is also a recovery cyberware made avaialable with lots in body - it's legendary, giving like 60% health at 0HP. Also low health damage-dealers that can say... keep the heat of a boss off of you while you go recover from getting your shit rocked. You could get a fat blood pump... the good ones give-back over 50% HP, the full amount, the instant you press the grenade/equip button. This is where you do need just enough armor. You need to be able to withstand a couple of major hits and from there you are starfish. So points in tech for the attribute's natural armor rating boost, legendary subdermal armor (increases said percentage boost,) perks that give action-based buffs to armor. I can probably slide into 7 or 8 cool and still pretty much max body, tech, and reflexes. I think I only really need 18 tech. Could get some cold blooded, you know?

There is a magic point where you start to out-range enemies just enough that they can't ever kill you, even though they keep hitting you, because of your mitigation and recovery abilities. Aggressiveness is really the way to go though. Especially with shotguns, which can be perked to boost movement speed with each shotgun kill, and then gain damage based on how fast you are moving when you shoot. No HP worries here. Keep moving, recovery doesn't slow when hit or while running. There are perks that enable reloading while sprinting, jumping, and dodging as well. So you literally run at enemies with the shotgun and hip blast them for huge damage. Blitz offense yields near-impenetrable evasion with the right stuf. Another one boosts damage to knocked-down enemies for a one-two follow-up with little damage loss from stopping. Flat damage boost to torsos for shotguns. Up the insta-kill chance by adding 20% to dismemberment chance with the 2-point perk in annihilation. I have 16 points in reflexes at this point for speed, too. So shotgun damage gets a lot of help in the hands of this quick, but golem-skinned character. Lizard-brain sandevistan-user.

It's time to re-build a bunch of iconics, just got tech up to 18 so I can make them legendary now. It's been worth it for those. Also, ricochet is super-deadly with the dying night, a good ricochet attachment, and the ricochet damage boost perk in the engineer tree. It feels like such a silly mechanic. You shoot at the ground in front of enemies and they get knocked on their asses by bullet uppercuts. You can mob clusters of enemies if you have the right amount of separation for the spread of enemies. The way to find that is to move back as you shoot. The rounds will fan across them semi-randomly as you strafe and shoot at the ground. It is actually extremely practical and effective. You handle things quick in more open settings, where it can really cause some chaos with automatic fire boosted by the right mods. You can get some good range - there are perks in handguns that cancel range damage loss and I think even add past a certain point. The accuracy needed to place the rounds where they will ricochet into distant enemies is significantly less than what you need to score good hits with sustained auto fire directly at them, and will probably hit for more damage anyway. It's actually the superior way to use the thing  You can also get enemies behind cover if there's an adjacent wall to bounce from. With a perk in engineering you can see the path and your target will turn green when the path lines up. There's nothing to lining it up, really. There's a pretty forgiving radius with an apparent 'lean' into adjacent targets that I admit is quite fun. The max lean angle can be increased by using the better muzzle attachments.

I have more tech stuff for heavy cover-based situations. The lizzie can be really good for the closer range indoor stuff with lots of corners and ducking spots. Once you learn to line up the charged bursts right, paint up to the head, one does it. The charge perks can add to the bursts and increase penetration - basically allowing you to run with charged volleys while disregading cover/obstacles you move across. I have the kiroshi eye mod that lets you see enemies who are engaging you with a red outline through cover to aid this tactic immensely. A while back I also found a fairly powerful legendary Nekomata tech sniper with 4 mod slots, which is great for perching up and picking down. Hold-charge perk for free acquisition too. I also got another iconic grad, the O'Five. It sacrifices a round in the mag for explosive rounds with additional direct damage and AOE. Very fun to use. You get it from the Beat the Brat quest. No perks in melee to accomplish that, just epic gorilla arms and a good Qiant sandevistan. Lots in body, a mix of cyberware from that, which heals me past a certain damage threshold, and dishes 40% damage to the enemy past a similar threshold. Huge edge up. Putting me near death will devastate tough enemies the most, and if I should die, I revive once per 2 minutes. It borders on a silly amount of fortitude. But man, I can always pull back for 5-10 seconds and recover a large portion of HP. Nothing slows it down.

I've learned that with this game - taking full advantage of cyberware to balance out. It can be versatile. I skip some HP boosting perks for weapon and crafting stuff, while also eschewing available HP boosting cyberware for a mix of carry capacity and weapon recoil reduction cyberware. I can get by without it due to a mix of other perks and cyberware. If you're speccing attributes appropriately, cyberware available can make up for weaknesses elsewhere that you may situationally swap to gain advantages. Like, I could put a good cyberdeck in and acquire some hacks if there is some mission where I need to disable things and be stealthy. Ping is almost vital for deep stealth. The Voodoo Boys quest in the mall comes to mind. I have very little in cool/stealth, but I can equip the best optical camo skin to help compensate - use powerful silenced weapons and chuck knives. Hack enemies and objects to gain stealth advantages with a whopping 3 intelligence. I can have those gorilla arms to handle Beat the Brat, and also fight very effectively where no other weapons are available or can be used. It can function as a built-in non-lethal, too.

I've wound up with a character that can handle a wide range of situations well. Doing without hacking outside of certain situations where I equip her with a deck. Between body and tech, you can get into a lot. Tech can let you disable guns and cameras when needed, too. Body-checks get you into so many good spots, too. You also get immunity to spark from tech... and I believe immunity to burn from body.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 12, 2022)

Continuing FF X-2 HD on PC, trying to get 100% first time ever. Of course I have a laptop with guides in front of me. 

Some day I'll get all the achievements on X too, I did it already on PS3.

edit: 90% after clearing the Den of Woe. I made one mistake so I'm not getting 100% this playthrough, dammit


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 12, 2022)

I bought The Falconeer on a Steam sale a few days ago. So far it has been more fun than I expected, although I had to find the right setup for mouse+keyboard inputs (the game slightly flavours controllers/sticks).


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 12, 2022)

I bought *Lara Croft - Guardian Of Light and Temple Of Osiris* in a sale last year to complete my TR collection and whilst they are fun, top-down games, they are very difficult to control with a mouse and keyboard.
Perhaps I'm just not used to this kind of view because the last top-down game I played was yonks ago, which I think was Expendable from Rage Software, the devs behind Incoming.
I'll persevere and see how far I get...


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 13, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> I bought *Lara Croft - Guardian Of Light and Temple Of Osiris* in a sale last year to complete my TR collection and whilst they are fun, top-down games, they are very difficult to control with a mouse and keyboard.
> Perhaps I'm just not used to this kind of view because the last top-down game I played was yonks ago, which I think was Expendable from Rage Software, the devs behind Incoming.
> I'll persevere and see how far I get...
> View attachment 243408


Never even tried with mouse and keyboard, a gamepad is a must for games like that.



MaenadFIN said:


> Continuing FF X-2 HD on PC, trying to get 100% first time ever. Of course I have a laptop with guides in front of me.
> 
> Some day I'll get all the achievements on X too, I did it already on PS3.
> 
> edit: 90% after clearing the Den of Woe. I made one mistake so I'm not getting 100% this playthrough, dammit


92% now. Still have stuff to do. But as I made that one mistake, I still need at least one new game plus after this playthrough.
edit: 93%


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 13, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> I bought *Lara Croft - Guardian Of Light and Temple Of Osiris* in a sale last year to complete my TR collection and whilst they are fun, top-down games, they are very difficult to control with a mouse and keyboard.
> Perhaps I'm just not used to this kind of view because the last top-down game I played was yonks ago, which I think was Expendable from Rage Software, the devs behind Incoming.
> I'll persevere and see how far I get...
> View attachment 243408


Umm..


MaenadFIN said:


> Never even tried with mouse and keyboard, a gamepad is a must for games like that.


This. Plug in a controller, configure your button layout, enjoy.

This game is one of the few I have in my Steam library. Controller is the way to go.


----------



## Courier 6 (Apr 13, 2022)

Fallout 4, just started it again a few days ago


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 13, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> This, plug in a controller, configure your button layout, enjoy.
> 
> This game is one of the few I have in my Steam library. Controller is the way to go.


Xbox (One S) controller is without a doubt the best purchase I've had in years what it comes to gaming. Though the first one broke in exactly at its 1yr birthday, the one I got in return from RMA turns 4yrs soon. Still works like a charm.


----------



## SN2716057 (Apr 13, 2022)

A bit of Elden Ring, and Wreckfest to cool the nerves


----------



## Lei (Apr 13, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Xbox (One S) controller is without a doubt the best purchase I've had in years what it comes to gaming. Though the first one broke in exactly at its 1yr birthday, the one I got in return from RMA turns 4yrs soon. Still works like a charm.


You got a white one too?
Why you don't get the 2020 latest controller?


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 13, 2022)

Lei said:


> You got a white one too?
> Why you don't get the 2020 latest controller?
> 
> View attachment 243483


Why should I when my current controller works like a new one? 

The trio works perfectly fine.


----------



## Lei (Apr 13, 2022)

@MaenadFIN 
Do those stick hats muffle the noise. I mean the tuck tuck it makes when you move the stick around?


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 13, 2022)

Lei said:


> @MaenadFIN
> Do those stick hats muffle the noise. I mean the tuck tuck it makes when you move the stick around?


They give a better grip as I suffer from sweating hands  haven't noticed any other difference.


----------



## Rahnak (Apr 13, 2022)

@MaenadFIN @Lei Do you guys use the controller with bluetooth or MS's dongle? I use mine with bluetooth but occasionally have some annoying connection issues that drop the fps to like 4. And it's not always due to weak batteries.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 13, 2022)

Rahnak said:


> @MaenadFIN @Lei Do you guys use the controller with bluetooth or MS's dongle? I use mine with bluetooth but occasionally have some annoying connection issues that drop the fps to like 4. And it's not always due to weak batteries.


A cheap 2EUR BT dongle from ebay, works like a charm. And I use cheap Finnish branded batteries, those also work fine, use those also for Rift CV1's Touch controllers.


----------



## Rahnak (Apr 13, 2022)

I've updated the firmware to see if it helps (one of the tips I found online).

Also, to get back on topic, I've been playing FH5 weekly, to complete the series events, as well as Final Fantasy XV and The Room 3.



Vroom, vroom.


----------



## Lei (Apr 13, 2022)

@Rahnak 
I use a bluetooth 5 dongle and an xbox rechargeable battery kit.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 13, 2022)

Lei said:


> @Rahnak
> I use a bluetooth 5 dongle and an xbox rechargeable battery kit.
> 
> View attachment 243490


Mine is a cheap 4.0 piece of crap and still works like a charm. And I use just normal batteries.


----------



## Lei (Apr 13, 2022)

@Rahnak 
So connect your controller with cable and see if the lag is caused by wireless connectivity. 
I can use usb-c cable and play without bluetooth, batteries out and it feels a lot lighter. I always prefer wireless though


----------



## oobymach (Apr 13, 2022)

Been grinding in Rogue Legacy since epic gave it away, quirky and extremely difficult I am really enjoying it.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 13, 2022)

oobymach said:


> Been grinding in Rogue Legacy since epic gave it away, quirky and extremely difficult I am really enjoying it.
> 
> View attachment 243500


A great game, I finished it multiple times then completely reset it so I could do it all again.


----------



## Audioave10 (Apr 13, 2022)

I keep going back to the original Borderlands...
 never played DOS games so I missed Duke Nukem


----------



## Hyderz (Apr 14, 2022)

Courier 6 said:


> Fallout 4, just started it again a few days ago



ha same! im gonna go for a demolition build since ive never really tried other weapons besides small arms, rifles and energy weapons


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 14, 2022)

Hyderz said:


> ha same! im gonna go for a demolition build since ive never really tried other weapons besides small arms, rifles and energy weapons


Gimme some SSD space, I'd install it too! 

edit: I mean, I'm in an emergency dammit


----------



## Courier 6 (Apr 14, 2022)

Hyderz said:


> ha same! im gonna go for a demolition build since ive never really tried other weapons besides small arms, rifles and energy weapons


Got my X-01 and armed to the teeth


----------



## Chomiq (Apr 14, 2022)

Squad got a new update with Aussie faction:








*trailer is cheesy AF*

Since it dropped at 9PM last night I'll play it tonight after work.


----------



## SN2716057 (Apr 14, 2022)

urgh


----------



## Courier 6 (Apr 14, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Gimme some SSD space, I'd install it too!
> 
> edit: I mean, I'm in an emergency dammit
> 
> View attachment 243557


heh, I don´t have that much storage


----------



## Chomiq (Apr 14, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> urgh
> View attachment 243558


ooooooof.


----------



## Hyderz (Apr 14, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Gimme some SSD space, I'd install it too!
> 
> edit: I mean, I'm in an emergency dammit
> 
> View attachment 243557



wow... you could invest in a 4tb sata ssd 
i've only got a 500gb storage because internet is fast enough to dl lol


----------



## SN2716057 (Apr 14, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> ooooooof.


yeah, and it's also going so terribly slow.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 14, 2022)

Hyderz said:


> wow... you could invest in a 4tb sata ssd
> i've only got a 500gb storage because internet is fast enough to dl lol


Being an unemployed guy that's easier said than done  I have 256GB system drive + 3x 480GB game drives and a SATA controller card with 2x 128GB drives


----------



## QuietBob (Apr 14, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Gimme some SSD space, I'd install it too!
> 
> edit: I mean, I'm in an emergency dammit
> 
> View attachment 243557


Five game drives 
A man of principles, I like!


----------



## Hyderz (Apr 14, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Being an unemployed guy that's easier said than done  I have 256GB system drive + 3x 480GB game drives and a SATA controller card with 2x 128GB drives


Yikes! Sorry to hear that, umm a bigger storage when you got the cash rolling in


----------



## Lei (Apr 14, 2022)

btw, my C drive is a 1TB ssd, I just formatted it 400 for now. and G is a flash drive   



MaenadFIN said:


> Gimme some SSD space, I'd install it too!
> 
> edit: I mean, I'm in an emergency dammit
> 
> View attachment 243557


----------



## Frick (Apr 14, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Being an unemployed guy that's easier said than done  I have 256GB system drive + 3x 480GB game drives and a SATA controller card with 2x 128GB drives



HDD's are just fine for many games.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 14, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Gimme some SSD space, I'd install it too!
> 
> edit: I mean, I'm in an emergency dammit
> 
> View attachment 243557


Bro, come on, bite the bullet and buy a 6TB or 8TB HDD. They're not expensive and they perform well.


----------



## Lei (Apr 14, 2022)

I recommend minimum 12TB. they fill them with Helium from this capacity onward. significantly quieter. 


lexluthermiester said:


> Bro, come on, bite the bullet and buy a 6TB or 8TB HDD. They're not expensive and they perform well.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 14, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> urgh
> View attachment 243558


WTF?!? 115GB manditory update? That is total insanity! 

F*&k you microsoft! Learn how to do updates better. Update what needs to be updated and leave the rest of the game alone. Good fricken grief...



Lei said:


> I recommend minimum 12TB. they fill them with Helium from this capacity onward. significantly quieter.


Yeah, but those are pricey. A 6TB or 8TB drive will be far more cost effective and give him TONS of space.


----------



## Lei (Apr 14, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> urgh
> View attachment 243558


Can you go to firewall settings and make the game unable to talk to its dad?


----------



## Frick (Apr 14, 2022)

Lei said:


> I recommend minimum 12TB. they fill them with Helium from this capacity onward. significantly quieter.



If cost is an issue 12TB drives is not the way to go.


----------



## Lei (Apr 14, 2022)

I got mine used from a datacenter, as soon as 20 tb came, they wanted to get rid of their 18s


Frick said:


> If cost is an issue 12TB drives is not the way to go.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 14, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Bro, come on, bite the bullet and buy a 6TB or 8TB HDD. They're not expensive and they perform well.


I could upgrade my external drive... its an USB3 enclosure. A 2TB one.


----------



## Frick (Apr 14, 2022)

Lei said:


> I got mine used from a datacenter, as soon as 20 tb came, they wanted to get rid of their 18s



I mean yeah if you live close to a datacenter that gives away drives rather than trashes them.


----------



## lmille16 (Apr 14, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> WTF?!? 115GB manditory update? That is total insanity!
> 
> F*&k you microsoft! Learn how to do updates better. Update what needs to be updated and leave the rest of the game alone. Good fricken grief...



COD Warzone was getting a tone of crap for updates like this too. Devs really need to clean up their crap


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 14, 2022)

Nothing i am drooling over X3D reviews, no time for gaming.



Lenne said:


> Why should I when my current controller works like a new one?
> 
> The trio works perfectly fine.


You got weed dust on your desk? 



Lenne said:


> I could upgrade my external drive... its an USB3 enclosure. A 2TB one.



I have a 4TB USB external, but it's in a shitty USB2 caddy, really need a USB 3 one. A3.2 C one if possible.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 14, 2022)

lmille16 said:


> Devs really need to clean up their crap


They really do!!


----------



## Lei (Apr 14, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Nothing i am drooling over X3D reviews, no time for gaming.
> You got weed dust on your desk?
> 
> I have a 4TB USB external, but it's in a shitty USB2 caddy, really need a USB 3 one. A3.2 C one if possible.



How about you take it out of the caddy and use SATA to usb3 adapter




with this one, your games move faster and you can watch films on your phone too.


----------



## Audioave10 (Apr 15, 2022)

My beloved STALKER games have created so many awesome Memes...


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 15, 2022)

Tigger said:


> I have a 4TB USB external, but it's in a shitty USB2 caddy, really need a USB 3 one. A3.2 C one if possible.


I just got a case last year as I decided that no more internal HDDs for me. External is fine. 

edit: ordered it when I got my RAM kit (32GB 3200)


----------



## SN2716057 (Apr 15, 2022)

Being sneaky in HZD, near a spawn point


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 15, 2022)

Lenne said:


> I just got a case last year as I decided that no more internal HDDs for me. External is fine.
> 
> edit: ordered it when I got my RAM kit (32GB 3200)



Yeah, no more internal mechanicals for me either. <---- look at my storage. I do have a 1TB hdd i stick in to back up my os drive to though, then remove.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 15, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Yeah, no more internal mechanicals for me either. <---- look at my storage. I do have a 1TB hdd i stick in to back up my os drive to though, then remove.


I have a Samsung 840Pro 256 as a system drive, three Kingston A400 480GB for games and two Toshiba 128GBs connected to a PCIe controller card.


----------



## Courier 6 (Apr 15, 2022)

would be good to have some more storage, but I can´t afford anything right now, so I need to be very selective with games and stuff


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 15, 2022)

Courier 6 said:


> would be good to have some more storage, but I cam´t afford anything right now, so I need to be very selective with games and stuff


I hope you have a fast connection, I live by 4G so it sucks to download larger games.. even it sometimes downloads at 10+ MB/s


----------



## Courier 6 (Apr 15, 2022)

Lenne said:


> I hope you have a fast connection, I live by 4G so it sucks to download larger games.. even it sometimes downloads at 10+ MB/s


no, not very fast but it´s better than nothing, if I can resume the download, I don´t care if it takes 3 days or more, I´m pacient, if it´s a game I realy want


----------



## SN2716057 (Apr 15, 2022)

Wow, weird games you play  

You guys must all have good internet connections. I recently re-installed a 2 TB HDD in my system, solely to backup several games (RDR2, MSFS2020, etc) for ready to play.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 15, 2022)

Lenne said:


> I hope you have a fast connection, I live by 4G so it sucks to download larger games.. even it sometimes downloads at 10+ MB/s



We have a 100Mb/s fibre line. Can get faster in Hull but we just don't need it. Some steam games are so big how do you manage.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 15, 2022)

Tigger said:


> We have a 100Mb/s fibre line. Can get faster in Hull but we just don't need it. Some steam games are so big how do you manage.


I may get a 5G phone (the new iPhone SE) but I hope that my provider works here @ 5G.. I checked it some time ago and nope.


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 15, 2022)

Hitman's on holiday in the Maldives.


----------



## SN2716057 (Apr 15, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> Hitman's on holiday in the Maldives.


Does the suitcase missile still work?


----------



## Apocalypsee (Apr 16, 2022)

Playing Serious Sam: Siberian Mayhem. At first I thought this will be boring, but it introduces new enemies, huge open areas and huge battles like OG SS games and some new fun weapons like laser railgun. Lots of fun. And the music in SS games never disappoints  played on Tourist difficulty because I don't want to click my mouse to death again


----------



## Cvrk (Apr 16, 2022)

If you got here: the road was very hard, sweaty, you gave up a few times...but in the end you did it your way.


Spoiler: The ONLY way


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 16, 2022)

Apocalypsee said:


> Playing Serious Sam: Siberian Mayhem. At first I thought this will be boring, but it introduces new enemies, huge open areas and huge battles like OG SS games and some new fun weapons like laser railgun. Lots of fun. And the music in SS games never disappoints  played on Tourist difficulty because I don't want to click my mouse to death again
> 
> View attachment 243763


WOW is that messy!


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 16, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> Does the suitcase missile still work?


This is Hitman 2, so any clues as to where I can find that delight?


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 16, 2022)

The more I play FF X-2, the more I love it.

I hated it in 2003 but now as an adult, I love that game more than I can describe.


----------



## FremenDar666 (Apr 16, 2022)

Tested out and/or played at a friends house: BloodBorne; DETROIT: Become Human; Final Fantasy VII Remake Intergrade (PS4, because r/fuckepic); LEGO STAR WARS: The Skywalker Saga.

Still playing ELDEN RING, some random older PC games, and games on Nintendo Switch.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 16, 2022)

Playing a bit of Watch_Dogs Legion and having a hoot.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 16, 2022)

LifeOnMars said:


> Playing a bit of Watch_Dogs Legion and having a hoot.
> 
> View attachment 243840



where did you get that outfit at?


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 16, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> where did you get that outfit at?


Honestly, I can not remember....I think it came as her standard outfit when I recruited her. I've spent all night going around hypnotizing people lol and taking their weapons/cash. Granny kicks some ass


----------



## AlejoZ (Apr 17, 2022)

Elden Ring


----------



## SN2716057 (Apr 17, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> This is Hitman 2, so any clues as to where I can find that delight?


This one 








Also (edit; not related, btw )


----------



## Sithaer (Apr 17, 2022)

Played a wee bit too much grindy time consuming games lately so I need a break from such so back to playing some more story based games.
I wanted to play this game for years but never got to it, I have a new bank card and had to activate it so I was like lets buy some older game first. 

Picked up Vampyr for 10 bucks:




I can't even remember when was the last time I played a vampire game so its definitely some fresh air.


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 17, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> This one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That briefcase is a must have!
Cheers.


----------



## robot zombie (Apr 18, 2022)

Falling into a little Fallout 4. Not starting a new playthrough. Just wanna run around in there a bit, other games I want to build up some more energy for. Gotta cool off.

Came back in the middle of some BoS stuff. It got me thinking about them, and the Gen 3 synths. I'm going on a tear today. The goddamned writing in this game, man.



Spoiler



I hate the characterization of the BoS in FO4. It's really more 'true' to oldold lore, but even more distilled and 1-D. They are fanatical pseudo-luddites with a pastiche, fashie-bro attitude. But I do actually have to give them some respect. Compared to The Institute, they at least attempt to justify what they do, make real arguments for it... even if they don't quite get all the way to a point that really makes interesting sense. The Railroad fails more than them at this, too. They basically insist that synths are sentient because synths say they are, and they know a few... which to me is a massive friggin insult to the huge bodies of work in fiction exploring the subject from countless angles. No, you can't do that and be taken seriously! Your philosophy on human will and perception is a twitter byte, in a story that puts major plot weight on a dilemma of sentience and personhood. You take an anti-intellectual stance, the total opposite of true revolutionary sentiment. That they appear sentient is WHY there is a dilemma, not an ANSWER to it! Mr. Handys and Protectrons can seem sentient and many people do treat them like that in a 'pet' sort of way, but they don't implicitly appear to have remotely the hardware for it. And sure enough, all of them are stereotypes with little actual depth of personality (though to be fair I could say that about almost all of the FO4 characters lmao.) DO NOT TALK TO ME ABOUT CURIE. THERE IS NO GOOD REASON FOR CURIE TO BE CURIE. 

I could actually be satisfied with her. Lets say her personality started off basic and superficial, and only grew to a fully self-aware form when seeded in a synth body... that Curie did not truly become Curie until she became a synth. Easy to do with no extra steps. Portray her as drastically 'simpler' and less expressive until then, like obviously not thinking like a human - because your world doesn't justify that. I think they tried, but not nearly hard enough. That arc can be used for worldbuilding that adds to the central story dynamic by establishing deeper motives in the rebellion aspect. But instead, it's more like: "Can a robot become human and even learn to love in Fallout's world? Yes.            ...that's it. In Fallout 4 you can totally fuck robots mannnn. also, she's technically your granddaughter because she shares your son's DNA. Have a good day! "

Seriously though... did they just forget about needing to consider this kind of stuff in sci-fi writing? Everything the Railroad is doing hangs DIRELY on the answers to these questions.  Your revolution wears band shirts for bands it's never heard at this point, Railroad. You and all of your adjacent plot points are barely sci-fi-flavored dressing.

Oh wait... I guess Deacon does let you know that some members are machine sentience absolutists, believing even machines like turrets and fucking terminals to be capable of a form of sentience. This is never elaborated on further. _coooool..._ that's _SOOOOOoOoOoooOOoO DEEEeeEeeeEeEeEp and diiiiiiiifffffffffeeeeerrrent!_ I mean, doesn't that just add so much to them as a faction? Really tackling the tough dynamics in the human experience in earnest here. So diverse, WOW! 

The Institute never even attempts to justify jumping through the hoops of making human-sentience-capable bio-machines just to technologically and institutionally curl them into blind, deaf and dumb slaves. They could have gone into it with the surface infiltration. The Gen3's could be used entirely to infiltrate the surface, with their humanity being the perfect cover while the institute remotely monitors and shapes drives to get the synths showing them what they need to see. Provide maps, detailed information about population centers, trade, resource points, endeavors needing eyes... makes total sense and does appear to happen. They could be exploring uses for actual thinking and feeling companions and helpers in-house. That could make for some wicked interesting world dynamics. They *almost* began to establish these things in the world. But the Institute seems not to agree with this approach. They really just seem to want them to be dumb servants, using Gen1's and 2's for recon just the same. I mean, they seem totally fine letting bands of them roam around slaughtering settlements and towns. Surface humans have little value to them outside of temporary pawns in their much rarer surface experiments. They deny the possibility for advanced consciousness in Gen3's outright - it's just a bug to them. It's such a hassle, really. They had to make a whole division to track down the ones constantly going rogue, and it is actually putting their whole operation in constant jeopardy by creating unmanageable exposure risks and utterly decimating hard-acquired resources. Why the latter is even mentioned is beyond me, as again, they don't even try to justify it. If they had wanted infiltrators out of the 3's, I'd have to accept that they just did everything wrong and are embarrassed about it or something, which is damned boring in a story, and feels dumb as hell.

There really is no complete argument given for why they aren't as sentient as they evidently are, either. Just that flat statement. They claim the synths are just machines and that is that. They are somehow both 'biologically human' and 'not alive,' which I would LOVE, if they actually attempted to explain it in fair detail. Barring a resolution to the dissonance, I feel dumber simply by recognizing it. It ruins everything. "You've just got to accept it because we are "Institute," the most incurious society of scientists ever to exist." Like... duuuude, you scientists may have replicated full human consciousness... that's on the table, and you don't even care? Wat. ._- It's really bunk when you consider what IS known about how they are made. By all accounts, a synth really and truly is nearly totally indistinguishable from an organically produced human. As in... they have demonstrably 'human' skin, flesh, bones, hearts, eyes, BRAINS, DNA.... you get the picture. They are biologically the same. Glory herself describes being assembled bone by bone and fiber by fiber. The things that make them slaves are the synth components hooking into their brains. Those have the ability to alter their brain function, change perception, will and memory. So if not for that addition, what would the synths be? What if a synth was made without a component? Is brain activity not the strongest correlating factor between body and mind? I mean, they actually have those, so...

...they'd just be synthetic humans, right? They certainly don't fit fully as machines - they need doctors, not mechanics - wholly unlike Gen1's and 2's, which probably shouldn't be called "synths" as they are androids with sub-uncanny human resemblance levels. Can humans even question this? Do we have the means and grounds? Everything is and works exactly the same. They just come from a lab, instead of a womb. Maxon himself seems to agree, as his core thesis for his whole mission manifesto revolves more around synths not having mothers, of not being born from wombs. Accolades for thoughtful continuity there. The Gen3's are what made them swing through. That is what makes them abominations, for him and his Brotherhood. That, and the artificially-spawned personality. The moral ambiguity comes from when synths embrace consciousness fully and arguably do develop organic personalities as real as the manifestations of any other human brain in operation, which was finely butchered in Danse's arc. It's not just the human-like androids that Gen1's and 2's were that he opposes, but the technology for engineering a full replacement for humanity, what its output capabilities mean for us. I think that fear is reasonable. It is an unabashed existential threat, under many schools of thought on human existence. But perhaps that perspective is our hubris and the synths are an evolution? That can be explored. It's difficult and off-putting, but you can make strong arguments for and against that notion, from various points of moral gray. That's tension. Why the hell wasn't that a thing in the story?! Opens lots of better writing doors... just sayin.

Take a step back on these synths and you see a second ancient humans versus modern humans scenario beginning to form, in the big picture. And organic humans are the neanderthals. Synths are just better-built people with control hardware attached. The story shows this... synths can be wiped, have the chip put to sleep, and from then on have all of the markings of and working equipment for both internal experience and awareness of internal experience. They are sentient, baby! If a toaster can ask itself, on pure non-externally-prompted impulse "What's going on? What am I?" and it is known to have the complexity and function of hardware to manifest that, then it is probably sentient. What are humans if not organically-manifesting electro-biochemical machines? You have as much to go by as you do with actual, born humans at that point. At a minimum there is no longer a basis for refuting the toaster's claim to self-consciousness. Synths are far closer to sentient humans than even that, to the point where they are barely different past the point of conception, and by removing one part become essentially the same. Geez man, it doesn't even have to be half as deep as I've made it here.

This all boils down to this idea that they are, in fact, biologically superior sentient beings with all of the capabilities and features of humans, including the ability and instinctual will to produce and refine even better versions of themselves. They can use the equipment used to make them. They can improve it beyond what its original creators would ever be able to realize. By freeing them and leaving them to enter the survival pool, our own existence in that pool becomes threatened. We set our species up to be gradually erased, superseded by the precipitously superior beings of "Mankind, Redefined." Given enough time, I think the Institute would be 100% synth, had it not been destroyed. From there, it's over for the surface, too. The last organic human will be outlived by the synths who have a naturally easier time surviving and reproducing. I mean, WTF, they are basically consciously evolving humans. That's crazy stuff! They use FEV to tweak DNA of future iterations, based on what they learn through their own trials. There would be no need for us. Father dies of cancer. But that's okay, we can make a better "Father" and he can make a better "Father." There's no reason to have humans in these roles anymore when the synths just keep getting that much better than them at everything they learn. A human will just screw up and cause loss where a synth wouldn't. And yet synths still think and feel on the same level. They could even be smart enough to slip into the power structure - the synths have the potential bring on their own takeover. A couple of high-level scientists are already won-over. One of their youngest and brightest pulls strings for rogue synths. What does all of this mean? It's interesting to think about where it all could've gone. I swear, this is what FO4 wanted us to know about the Institute... what it wanted to be... in a better sci-fi.

I have major ethical issues with killing the existing synths, though. They may as well just be lab-grown people and clearly have their own will to live. It's suggested that they are basically always aware at some capacity, even during obedient servitude. It's just a matter of whether they believe they should be more than servants, whether or not they see themselves as 'bugged.' The chip only muddies their sense of individuality, the brain in their skull is still trying to branch out. They deserve a chance to exercise that will freely. Only God himself could come up with a worse existential scenario than that of a being constructed with sentience that is intended to then be suppressed as much and as often as possible for it's entire run. That's horrendous and terrifying.

I also take issue with destroying the whole Institute. I think their ethos is incoherent and willfully ignorant at best and they need to go. But the technology they have is basically vital to getting people topside on their feet. That stuff can give people things in their lives that have been forgotten about for literal centuries. Basic things that all people have in working societies. But the Gen3's... the FEV stuff... they need to stop making that shit lol. Stick with with the dumb toasterbots and work on developing more medicine. Have the bots grunt that out. Thing is, they have to worry a lot about efficiency because they have to hide from everyone. As a shared human endeavor on the surface, they have way more labor and resources available and making the synths becomes the less efficient way to get it all done. It cuts down so much in operational costs from hiding huge stuff and working around obstacles. Even physically, being entirely underground sucks. It's impossibly resource intensive, a nightmare of engineering logistics.

You know what the REAL problem is? The core writers for FO4's main questline think everything I wrote about up there is stupid and unnecessary to even try to address in a story. Emil thinks people don't appreciate this sort of depth in games, because he's a quest writer at heart. I'm all concept, no excution. He's all execution in his direction. Write what gets you there the quickest. Great for a side-quest, terrible for a major world plot. It's the biggest friggin travesty of the game, because what I'm describing is just boilerplate sci-fi material. The first places anyone can go to when writing this stuff. That's how underdeveloped this stuff is in-game, that it can't even get up to THIS basic benchmark of story framework. The basic elements they do include go unexplored. It's supposed to be a story about rebuilding the commonwealth, but the game ends on the prologue of that actually happening. At best, you prevent its destruction. Nothing else changes by the end. And really, you devastate its future growth in doing so, no matter which ending you choose. How much cool shit could've happened between the ideas I posited here? For instance, what stories might unfold as these beings discover their existences under such circumstances? What does that look like and how might all of these little stories culminate in a synth revolt with a real ideological payoff? What are the political and philosophical implications of that for people living in this anarcho-fuedal post-apocalyptic society? What would it say about you, me, and us?

We'll never know now, because they only pretended to take us there. Just gotta figure it out ourselves. Thanks FO4 writers. They're lucky I still have some imagination left at 31.



*sigh* I feel better now. Bethesda writing is like nihilism... stare into the void and it stares into you...


----------



## 720p low (Apr 18, 2022)

3rd playthrough of _Dead Space 2_. (The last was maybe 5 years ago. I actually had a better PC, then.)

When I compare the impression this game makes, even after previous playthroughs, to the so-called AAA+ titles from today, I'm borderline-astounded how it easily matches or surpasses them. _DS2_ is, I think, about ten or eleven years old, but it could still provide quite a few lessons to the developers of some of the boring, repetitive trash that is being pushed out, currently.


----------



## Sithaer (Apr 18, 2022)

720p low said:


> 3rd playthrough of _Dead Space 2_. (The last was maybe 5 years ago. I actually had a better PC, then.)
> 
> When I compare the impression this game makes, even after previous playthroughs, to the so-called AAA+ titles from today, I'm borderline-astounded how it easily matches or surpasses them. _DS2_ is, I think, about ten or eleven years old, but it could still provide quite a few lessons to the developers of some of the boring, repetitive trash that is being pushed out, currently.



Yup Dead Space 1/2 is still a solid horror game, I'm not a big fan of the genre but those I really liked back in the days when they were new even tho they scared the crap out of me. 
Maybe I should do a second playthrough sometime or just wait for the remake maybe.

I did play Dead Space 3 with a friend since you can co-op play that but that way it kinda defeated the whole scary vibe/atmosphere imo. '_game was also a bit meh'_
Like the scaries thing was when my friend accidentally kicked a soda can with his character while I was upgrading my gear and it scared me.


----------



## jormungand (Apr 18, 2022)

Sithaer said:


> Played a wee bit too much grindy time consuming games lately so I need a break from such so back to playing some more story based games.
> I wanted to play this game for years but never got to it, I have a new bank card and had to activate it so I was like lets buy some older game first.
> 
> Picked up Vampyr for 10 bucks:
> ...


I had to stop due to the longggggggg loading times, i dont understand why they didnt fixed that. Really like the game but the wait kills completely the experience for me


----------



## freeagent (Apr 18, 2022)

Usually at around 645 or so I will make my way down to the dungeon.. and sit on my couch.. open up steam and fire up some Forza 

I even use an Xbox controller lol..

But getting a bit bored of it.. as usual..

Still playing Mario Kart on my phone too


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 19, 2022)

Nightmare reaper
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1051690/Nightmare_Reaper/


----------



## Chomiq (Apr 19, 2022)

Squad was on sale last weekend. One of my mates gave it a try as it was also free weekend and he enjoyed it so I gifted him a copy. With one down and one more to go I decided to go for my second mate (we all used to play various games together in a small clan up until 2014 or so). With him I took the quicker route, got him to download free weekend, we immediately hopped into the first scout car we found and started blasting away. 2-3 hours later he already had his copy purchased. Have to train them up in distinguishing friend from a foe but it's going to be fun once we get together and run an APC team with a driver, gunner and commander.


----------



## Sithaer (Apr 19, 2022)

jormungand said:


> I had to stop due to the longggggggg loading times, i dont understand why they didnt fixed that. Really like the game but the wait kills completely the experience for me



Thats weird, I'm not experiencing long loading times at all, like my savegame takes ~5 seconds to load with a 12100F/installed on a Kingston A2000 SSD.
Did some quick check on google and this seems to be a problem 'bug' mainly with Ryzen CPUs from what I read.


----------



## gffermari (Apr 19, 2022)

Red Dead Redemtion 2: finished.
Cyberpunk 2077: finished.
Death Stranding: Trying to finish.

...and Battlefield V when I'm in the mood.


----------



## jormungand (Apr 19, 2022)

Sithaer said:


> Thats weird, I'm not experiencing long loading times at all, like my savegame takes ~5 seconds to load with a 12100F/installed on a Kingston A2000 SSD.
> Did some quick check on google and this seems to be a problem 'bug' mainly with Ryzen CPUs from what I read.


well they should have done something about it, since its  well known lol


----------



## mechtech (Apr 20, 2022)

Grim dawn, had it for awhile, never played it until a few weeks ago.  Just bought the dlc even though still not done the regular campaign.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Apr 20, 2022)

Giving CP2077 another go.


----------



## Sithaer (Apr 20, 2022)

jormungand said:


> well they should have done something about it, since its  well known lol



Thats fair enough, I guess I'm lucky I did not play it earlier on my previous first gen _'1600x'_ Zen system huh.
So far I kinda like the game and find it interesting.


----------



## purplekaycee (Apr 20, 2022)

TOM CLANCY'S GHOST RECON WILDLANDS DLC:FALLEN GHOSTS


----------



## Cvrk (Apr 20, 2022)

@weekendgeek giving this my 3rd go....
still can't dodge


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 20, 2022)

weekendgeek said:


> Giving CP2077 another go.
> 
> View attachment 244175


Expansion DLC coming next year!


----------



## mechtech (Apr 21, 2022)

Anyone here play grim Dawn??  I have a Shaman, still need to pick a 2nd mastery.  Any ideas?

Mainly 2H melee tank, with the pet.


----------



## Mac the Geek (Apr 21, 2022)

mechtech said:


> Anyone here play grim Dawn??  I have a Shaman, still need to pick a 2nd mastery.  Any ideas?
> 
> Mainly 2H melee tank, with the pet.



My 2H melee char is a Warder (Shaman + Soldier).  No clue if I've built it well, I haven't followed any guides.  But it's fun to turn mobs into red goo!


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 21, 2022)

lighting shama + arcanist
get a little bit life leech too
Something like this








						Druid, Level 100 (GD 1.1.9.4) - Grim Dawn Build Calculator
					

Build Calculator that allows to customize any aspect of Grim Dawn character build including equipment, skills, masteries and devotion




					www.grimtools.com
				




edit: this looks like old upload. iirc i've updated the build. will check it when i get home.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 21, 2022)

mechtech said:


> Anyone here play grim Dawn??  I have a Shaman, still need to pick a 2nd mastery.  Any ideas?
> 
> Mainly 2H melee tank, with the pet.











						Build Compendium X (Forgotten Gods)
					

Grim Dawn Build Compendium X (Forgotten Gods)     Credits    Thanks to Mirenheart, Missing String, ibugsy, Cryodacry, Dikkiedik, Chthon, sir spanksalot and veretragna for their work on Build Compendium I, II, III, IV, V, VI, VII, VIII and IX&X respectively.    Honorable mentions (in no...




					forums.crateentertainment.com
				




Take your pick 

2nd Mastery is anything you want it to be... everything is possible.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 21, 2022)

Chernobylite just got a ray tracing and tesselation update along with other goodies. Has to be said in certain parts this game is stunning. Just been mooching around pripyat on free play 
50,000 people used to live here...


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 21, 2022)

I don't like this.. FFX-2 HD (PC) (97% complete)


----------



## Frick (Apr 21, 2022)

mechtech said:


> Anyone here play grim Dawn??  I have a Shaman, still need to pick a 2nd mastery.  Any ideas?
> 
> Mainly 2H melee tank, with the pet.



Soldier has lots of good passive stuff.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 21, 2022)

Lenne said:


> I don't like this.. FFX-2 HD (PC) (97% complete)
> 
> View attachment 244415
> 
> View attachment 244414


Trying for 100%?


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 21, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Trying for 100%?


You bet, never done that before.  I beat Chac (got also the 99x chain achievement) but now a damn Mega Tonberry makes me angry. I just need to find a working strategy as the bastard one-shots a character almost the same speed that I can revive the previous KO'd one. Even with haste on.


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 21, 2022)

@mechtech
here is latest version of lighting druid








						Druid, Level 100 (GD 1.1.9.5) - Grim Dawn Build Calculator
					

Build Calculator that allows to customize any aspect of Grim Dawn character build including equipment, skills, masteries and devotion




					www.grimtools.com
				



i've respeced some of the skills and devotion points and got recipe drop for ultimate relic.
still have to farm ultos set
current base dps is ~87k and i see 200k+ crits on target dummies.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 21, 2022)

Lenne said:


> I don't like this.. FFX-2 HD (PC) (97% complete)
> 
> View attachment 244415
> 
> View attachment 244414


For all the girly stuff that game has a really nice combat system IMHO. I loved it back in the day, the class/dress up approach. Was it FFX calibre? No, but in some ways it was also better. Combining stuff was at least far more interesting than the generic skills in FFX that were spread across a humongous grid and most characters shared or could get the same skills in some way.

@mechtech I don't know how deep you went into Grim Dawn yet, but the key to a strong build is sticking to a single or a pair of _damage types_. Including their damage-over-time variants in most cases. Build around that before picking your second class. For example, in the case of Soldier, you would say 'omg I need to go physical' but Shaman/Soldier might also find its melee properly bumped with, say, Bleeding which it shares across both classes. Not the best example because bleed is arguably the weakest or one of the weaker damage types to get, but you get the gist: your second class could relate or focus heavily on the damage type you want to focus on. For Shaman, the ones the tree supports most are Physical, Lightning, Vitality. HOWEVER. The key to maximizing damage output in Grim Dawn is not just stacking that selection of damage types properly - the key is _conversion._ Sets in Forgotten Gods take that to the next level as they create wild combinations where say an Occultist could pick Shaman and convert literally everything to Chaos damage, and Monster Infrequent items (found everywhere) can boost specific skills to the moon in a radically different damage type. So that is why the second class pick isn't fixed at all based on your first or even your playstyle. That said, in the beginning, without a stash full of crafting mats and nice pieces for levelling, the advice for Soldier is solid, because its an easy self-found combo that can get decent clear speed. If you want _really decent_ clear speed, focus Vitality until you're past level 50 or until you get solid melee stuff, and spam Devouring Swarm, later add Wendigo Totem, or splash Lightning to move towards melee oriented Savagery and Primal Rage or Wind Devil.

Here is an example of those items that turn your skills into godly stuff. I happened to focus specifically on all Elemental damage... well...  This single item just straight up triples a skill's potential if you have the right focus in damage types. (Yes, a Word of Pain build is viable... with its Aoe you can literally wipe a whole screen in one fell swoop, single target needs a range of other stuff on top)


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 21, 2022)

Vayra86 said:


> For all the girly stuff that game has a really nice combat system IMHO. I loved it back in the day, the class/dress up approach. Was it FFX calibre? No, but in some ways it was also better. Combining stuff was at least far more interesting than the generic skills in FFX that were spread across a humongous grid and most characters shared or could get the same skills in some way.


I used to hate X-2 on my teens, but these days I love it. It's so different than X so that's why it was so "meh" when it came out.

But after I tried XIII and loved it, I realized that its mechanics are pretty damn similar, I wanted to give X-2 an another chance. And luckily I did. It's no way a popular opinion, but both X-2 and XIII belong to my favourite FF games. 

I need to oversoul Paragon first.. never been here before.


----------



## mechtech (Apr 21, 2022)

Vayra86 said:


> For all the girly stuff that game has a really nice combat system IMHO. I loved it back in the day, the class/dress up approach. Was it FFX calibre? No, but in some ways it was also better. Combining stuff was at least far more interesting than the generic skills in FFX that were spread across a humongous grid and most characters shared or could get the same skills in some way.
> 
> @mechtech *I don't know how deep you went into Grim Dawn yet, but the key to a strong build is sticking to a single or a pair of damage types.* Including their damage-over-time variants in most cases. Build around that before picking your second class. For example, in the case of Soldier, you would say 'omg I need to go physical' but Shaman/Soldier might also find its melee properly bumped with, say, Bleeding which it shares across both classes. Not the best example because bleed is arguably the weakest or one of the weaker damage types to get, but you get the gist: your second class could relate or focus heavily on the damage type you want to focus on. For Shaman, the ones the tree supports most are Physical, Lightning, Vitality. HOWEVER. The key to maximizing damage output in Grim Dawn is not just stacking that selection of damage types properly - the key is _conversion._ Sets in Forgotten Gods take that to the next level as they create wild combinations where say an Occultist could pick Shaman and convert literally everything to Chaos damage, and Monster Infrequent items (found everywhere) can boost specific skills to the moon in a radically different damage type. So that is why the second class pick isn't fixed at all based on your first or even your playstyle. That said, in the beginning, without a stash full of crafting mats and nice pieces for levelling, the advice for Soldier is solid, because its an easy self-found combo that can get decent clear speed. If you want _really decent_ clear speed, focus Vitality until you're past level 50 or until you get solid melee stuff, and spam Devouring Swarm, later add Wendigo Totem, or splash Lightning to move towards melee oriented Savagery and Primal Rage or Wind Devil.
> 
> ...


Thanks.  Not too far so far, maybe lvl 45 and as far as homestead, but ready to move forward from there.  Started playing for fun and oblivious to everything else, so still need to pick a 2nd class and firgure out devotion points lol game can be pretty intense with all the options/possibilities, however I would say so far on normal I'm guessing one could probably just walk through the game and beat it without any issue w/o a 2nd class or any devotion skills.  However I am guessing that becomes pretty important on higher difficulties?  I have read about single damage type, but seen some others that suggest 2, just in case you run into something that it resistant to your one and only attack.  As of now, main is 2H halberd with primal, since it has nice lightning, have swarm for more ranged and got the pet to help aggro.  I think i have the 2nd class narrowed down to occultist or anarchist.  Didn't know bleeding was one of the weaker ones.  Been looking at cold and frost since end skills seem to have them as well as devotions.



ne6togadno said:


> @mechtech
> here is latest version of lighting druid
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, just noticed your bar at the bottom.  I didnt even realize you can put a special on left mouse click lol  I still have a base/non-special for my left mouse.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 22, 2022)

I have, once again, been dipping into the 8bit gaming library. This time, playing Willow for the NES with a few hacks applied.






Title screens.


Spoiler




Fight with Bavmorda and the end.



The sound hack seems to have brought the high-pitched sound effect & music down to a less annoying level.








						Willow fixed tuning
					

For whatever reason, whoever wrote the replayer for Willow didn't know that the NES's soun




					www.romhacking.net
				




The No-Flash hack seems to have removed all the annoyingly over bright screen flashes when certain events in game happen. Much more enjoyable.








						Willow No Flash Hack
					

This is a hack that removes some of the bright flashing in the game.  This allows the game to be bet




					www.romhacking.net
				




Been a while since I played this game. It was a fun revisit!

Just a tip, if any of you are going to take a go, use the Wiki!








						Willow (NES)
					






					strategywiki.org
				



It's a guide that doesn't hand-hold you through the game. The maps however are invaluable!

One tip, if you're not Level 16, Bavmorda WILL kick your ass! Don't say you weren't warned.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 22, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I have, once again, been dipping into the 8bit gaming library. This time, playing Willow for the NES with a few hacks applied.
> 
> View attachment 244467View attachment 244468
> Title screens.
> ...


Actually never heard of ths, I need to check this out. A Capcom game on NES is almost always a good game.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 22, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Actually never heard of ths, I need to check this out. A Capcom game on NES is almost always a good game.


Let's set expectations. It's not as popular an ActionRPG like Legend of Zelda or Crystalis. It has it's flaws. For example, hit detection is a bit wonky, the over & under world levels can spin you in circles and the storyline only loosely followed the movie plot.

However, the game has character and charm all it's own. The music is good, the challenge is there without being cheap or cheaty and the storyline has a good pace. Trust me on the Wiki guide, for the maps alone if you get lost(which is likely to happen). If you're one of those people who like a good hand to hand ActionRPG that requires you to explore and think your way through an experience, you will be delighted with Willow.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 22, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Let's set expectations. It's not as popular an ActionRPG like Legend of Zelda or Crystalis. It has it's flaws. For example, hit detection is a bit wonky, the over & under world levels can spin you in circles and the storyline only loosely followed the movie plot.
> 
> However, the game has character and charm all it's own. The music is good, the challenge is there without being cheap or cheaty and the storyline has a good pace. *Trust me on the Wiki guide, for the maps alone if you get lost(which is likely to happen).* If you're one of those people who like a good hand to hand ActionRPG that requires you to explore and think your way through an experience, you will be delighted with Willow.


I have to admit that I often use maps for even modern RPGs on my 2nd monitor..


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 22, 2022)

Lenne said:


> I have to admit that I often use maps for even modern RPGs on my 2nd monitor..


Then dig in and enjoy!


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Apr 22, 2022)

Lenne said:


> I have to admit that I often use maps for even modern RPGs on my 2nd monitor..


Going back to the age of Pentium III and before that, you use to make your own maps(Wizardry, Ultima, Might & Magic 1-3, gold box AD&D, etc). I'm playing Bard's Tale III on Gog and now the game does all the detail mapping for you.


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 22, 2022)

mechtech said:


> Thanks, just noticed your bar at the bottom. I didnt even realize you can put a special on left mouse click lol I still have a base/non-special for my left mouse.


not all skills are settable on lmb but you can check which are with build calculator.
as for devotions check the points i've picked in my build and you'll figure out how they work pretty easy


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 22, 2022)

mechtech said:


> Thanks.  Not too far so far, maybe lvl 45 and as far as homestead, but ready to move forward from there.  Started playing for fun and oblivious to everything else, so still need to pick a 2nd class and firgure out devotion points lol game can be pretty intense with all the options/possibilities, however I would say so far on normal I'm guessing one could probably just walk through the game and beat it without any issue w/o a 2nd class or any devotion skills.  However I am guessing that becomes pretty important on higher difficulties?  I have read about single damage type, but seen some others that suggest 2, just in case you run into something that it resistant to your one and only attack.  As of now, main is 2H halberd with primal, since it has nice lightning, have swarm for more ranged and got the pet to help aggro.  I think i have the 2nd class narrowed down to occultist or anarchist.  Didn't know bleeding was one of the weaker ones.  Been looking at cold and frost since end skills seem to have them as well as devotions.
> 
> 
> Thanks, just noticed your bar at the bottom.  I didnt even realize you can put a special on left mouse click lol  I still have a base/non-special for my left mouse.


Yeah you can run normal rather easily with anything. Although you're now probably going into territory where you do need some game plan.
A secondary damage type to pass resistances is possible, but its more effective to chase other stats instead. Here's a link.









						Game Mechanics
					

Attributes Experience Character Stats Combat Stats Defense Stats Resistances Damage Retaliation Pet Bonuses The ability to hit and critically hit is directly tied to your Offensive Ability (OA) and your target’s Defensive Ability (DA). When your OA is higher than your opponent’s DA, your chance...




					grimdawn.fandom.com
				




Occultist/Shaman would nudge you toward pet builds, not specifically melee, for Occultist melee is niche (and usually requires conversion of some type, complicated stuff) and statwise would nudge you towards some form of magical damage (Spirit raises magic damage, Occultist's main stat). Cold is not well supported in either tree. An Arcanist (in case you meant that instead of Anarchist) is a better choice if you want to move towards cold or lightning, and if your focus is more into the melee corner, Nightblade is a good pick for cold damage too; and that would also open up some Vitality and Bleed skills/effects that work with Shaman's skillsets. With that class combo, depending on where your main melee skill will come from, you'll be picking between 2H and dual wielding too. You could also check the build compendium I sent earlier to see some combinations that go in your preferred direction. But really, just pick what you feel interests you the most, and if all things start failing, roll a new character and go in stronger with lessons learned  Its the way this game works


----------



## Frick (Apr 23, 2022)

mechtech said:


> Thanks.  Not too far so far, maybe lvl 45 and as far as homestead, but ready to move forward from there.



Oh gods play on and then get the first DLC, it's really great. I would seriously back a Kickstarter proper RPG set in this universe.

Anyway, been trying my hand at Observer again and it feels really cool but I just can't get over that it's Old Man Rutger Hauer (as opposed to strangely intimidating Rutger Hauer) playing the main character. For some reason it doesn't add up for me.


----------



## Devil-Walker (Apr 23, 2022)

Elden ring has become  one of my favorite open world games to date, the Witcher 3 is on that list because of the story but exploration wise, elden ring has down.


----------



## Frick (Apr 24, 2022)

Decided to try and complete all the Monkey Island games. I don't think I've ever actually finished the second game, and the random puzzles in the fourth one are really horrible, but we'll see if I get to that point.

Oh hey no the first one, the remaster anyway, is really really annoying so I'll just go on the second.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Apr 24, 2022)

XCOM 2. Did not even know that the genre existed, but it was free this week. Kind of like it.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 24, 2022)

LifeOnMars said:


> Chernobylite just got a ray tracing and tesselation update along with other goodies. Has to be said in certain parts this game is stunning. Just been mooching around pripyat on free play
> 50,000 people used to live here...
> 
> View attachment 244405View attachment 244406View attachment 244407



Looks good, gonna have to have a look at this.


----------



## Shrek (Apr 24, 2022)

Amnesia: Rebirth in adventure mode; it's free on EPIC this week.


----------



## SN2716057 (Apr 26, 2022)

Apocalypsee said:


> Playing Serious Sam: Siberian Mayhem. At first I thought this will be boring, but it introduces new enemies, huge open areas and huge battles like OG SS games and some new fun weapons like laser railgun. Lots of fun. And the music in SS games never disappoints  played on Tourist difficulty because I don't want to click my mouse to death again
> 
> View attachment 243763


So I tried the game out and it has a small memory leak, did you notice that too? Performance dropped too after half an hour play it went from a steady 140 fps to half that. 
Despite that it still is nostalgic fun, just skip the cut-scenes, and no music cause I like to hear death coming.


----------



## Sithaer (Apr 26, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> So I tried the game out and it has a small memory leak, did you notice that too? Performance dropped too after half an hour play it went from a steady 140 fps to half that.
> Despite that it still is nostalgic fun, just skip the cut-scenes, and no music cause I like to hear death coming.



Serious Sam with no music, thats borderline heresy.
SS 1 and Second Encounter alone has one of my first top fav game soundtracks like Dunes a Grand Cathedral.

Uh I should really give SS 4 a second chance since I had various issues on my 1600x/RX 570 system but it should be better now I guess with my current specs + whatever patches meanwhile.
I'm a huge SS fan so not playing that kinda bothers me.


----------



## SN2716057 (Apr 26, 2022)

Sithaer said:


> Serious Sam with no music, thats borderline heresy.
> SS 1 and Second Encounter alone has one of my first top fav game soundtracks like Dunes a Grand Cathedral.
> 
> Uh I should really give SS 4 a second chance since I had various issues on my 1600x/RX 570 system but it should be better now I guess with my current specs + whatever patches meanwhile.
> *I'm a huge SS fan* so not playing that kinda bothers me.


Luckily we're all in context here

Okay, I'll add a bit of background music at low volume.


----------



## SN2716057 (Apr 27, 2022)

Beyond All Reason, a free to play C&C clone. You can get it at beyondallreason.info

Zoomed out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And zoomed in


----------



## SomeOne99h (Apr 28, 2022)

That is nothing like C&C. It is Total Annihilation style game. Which Supreme Commander got inspired by and this game too.
TA released in 26-9-1997 and there is a GOG version of it. The game is still good and fun to play. The missions and AI on them are tough and by no means a walk in the park like many C&C and Red Alert missions. Also, There many mods for it with extra missions.








						Total Annihilation: Commander Pack
					

What began as a conflict over the transfer of consciousness from flesh to machine has e




					www.gog.com
				



(It is called Commander Pack because of expansions integration)


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 28, 2022)

aaaaaaannnddd i modded it until it crashed irremediably

Skyrim SE non AE 1059hrs: lots of kneeshots, lots of laugh with Inigo and Auri (pic 1 : here they are.... pic 2 : here they aren't, or is it... )


so i reinstalled it completely ... and forgot about AE update DAAAAAAAAAMN! oh well most of the mods i use are ported (aside nether's follower framework and some other dependent on .Net Script Framework)
yep 1.6.353.08 is AE, derp ...

no ENB for now left AE right SE non AE (tho it's refreshing to see 60fps max instead of 48  )

1146hrs total now since i updated to AE, i can't drop Skyrim it's my "eternal" love of that game

Song of the Green make the game crash  trying to enter Auri's house/pod : CTD ...
F (not a fan of the meme ... but yeah ... )

praying (Talos/Y'ffre only) for Waribiki/Merrigan to update it ... although i am fine with it, i can't thank her enough for the mod and the good time playing with it till now 

oh well time for a fresh run involving "Legacy of the Dragonborn" and "The Lost City" (yeah i managed to keep me occupied and satisfied with LE and SE for a long time skiping major DLC sized mods ahah... )


also BethLauncher is "dead" and that's a good news ... finally managed to redeem my Doom Eternal key that gave me "unknown error" on bethesda website and launcher (even tho it was a CDkey for it)
on STEAM ... also whole re DL on Fo76 my rig will be on for a long time with my max DL rate


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 28, 2022)

SomeOne99h said:


> That is nothing like C&C. It is Total Annihilation style game. Which Supreme Commander got inspired by and this game too.
> TA released in 26-9-1997 and there is a GOG version of it. The game is still good and fun to play. The missions and AI on them are tough and by no means a walk in the park like many C&C and Red Alert missions. Also, There many mods for it with extra missions.
> 
> 
> ...


That is an excellent game pack. Very much worth the price of admission.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Apr 28, 2022)

show off a bit, but not too long and too much. but it does feel good.
 



just equipment level.. (server) rest comes later.




world below.
187 rank 






I stopped at 100.000


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 28, 2022)

Still FF X-2, the only thing I'll do for now is to master all the abilities (Yuna has everything as I have one AP Egg, though not every Blue Bullet skill) and then I'll probably try to beat Paragon & Trema.

I want to play something else for a while after I'm done grinding.


----------



## X71200 (Apr 28, 2022)

I'd like to rock some MW again, but shame that Infinity Ward is left in their own ward removing Verdansk and replacing it with a holiday resort. Then you get a 70gb update that does nothing. Gone are the days of if you seek you can clear faster, we're ready for another...


----------



## Rahnak (Apr 28, 2022)

Beat FF XV last Monday. This game made me sad, it's such a waste of potential.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 28, 2022)

Rahnak said:


> Beat FF XV last Monday. This game made me sad, it's such a waste of potential.
> View attachment 245374


When I had my last GPU (980 Ti) I just wanted to test how it runs... well, I tested it for ~80 hours.

Still have the DLCs and superbosses etc. left, just need to play for a while to get used to the buttons etc.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 29, 2022)

Rahnak said:


> This game made me sad, it's such a waste of potential.


That is how I felt about the original FF7.


----------



## Cvrk (Apr 29, 2022)

Rahnak said:


> Beat FF XV last Monday. This game made me sad, it's such a waste of potential.


Never got past the tutorial. You start in a training room where you get familiarized with the controls. There was a dodge/attack move that was imposed to perform on keyboard mouse. Uninstalled the game after a few minutes. 





If you are at this point....just know that Elden Ring has taken a weird turn for you. Likely, you won't be able to go back


----------



## Rahnak (Apr 29, 2022)

Lenne said:


> When I had my last GPU (980 Ti) I just wanted to test how it runs... well, I tested it for ~80 hours.
> 
> Still have the DLCs and superbosses etc. left, just need to play for a while to get used to the buttons etc.


That's quite the test.  I did all the npc side quests, most of the hunts and collected all the royal arms. I thought about playing the Ignis episode because I'm curious to know what happened on that fateful day but he plays so differently to Noctis I didn't really feel like learning a whole new control set right now.



lexluthermiester said:


> That is how I felt about the original FF7.


I honestly didn't expect it, I'm not an oldschool FF fan, I started with X. People complained about XII and XIII and I liked those, so I thought I was game for pretty much everything they could throw at me. But FFXV was very frustrating at parts, especially at the beginning. I've read somewhere that the game was rushed so maybe that's why.

I was excited about FFXVI but I've lowered my expectations after XV. Though I'm still hoping they knock it out of the park.



Cvrk said:


> Never got past the tutorial. You start in a training room where you get familiarized with the controls. There was a dodge/attack move that was imposed to perform on keyboard mouse. Uninstalled the game after a few minutes.


Yeah, the tutorial was pretty awful.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 29, 2022)

Rahnak said:


> I honestly didn't expect it, I'm not an oldschool FF fan, I started with X.


I'm actually completely opposite. I've seen the whole series and I've given each entry an honest go. For me, FF1 was of course first. Then FF: Mystic Quest, FF2(FF4 JPN) and FF3(FF6 JPN). FF7 on the PS1 was a severe let-down for many reasons. FF8 was even worse. FF9 was the last main-line FF I played and enjoyed. The real FF2 & 3 got fan translations, I played & enjoyed them too. FF5 got a fan translation which was MUCH better than the official offering from Square, and it was a very complex but still enjoyable entry in the series. The intro was great!

IMHO, Final Fantasy 3(FF6 in Japan) is the best Final Fantasy ever made, based on merits, not nostalgia. The intro was outstanding, Ted Woolsey's story-telling was the stand-out highlight, followed closely by the excellent & truly inspired OST and then the graphics, which had both beauty & charm with a style all it's own. Everything about that game came together in an experience that is rivaled only by Chrono Trigger in sheer quality. It just exudes excellence. No other turn-based RPG has come close since.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 29, 2022)

Rahnak said:


> That's quite the test.  I did all the npc side quests, most of the hunts and collected all the royal arms. I thought about playing the Ignis episode because I'm curious to know what happened on that fateful day but he plays so differently to Noctis I didn't really feel like learning a whole new control set right now.
> 
> 
> I honestly didn't expect it, I'm not an oldschool FF fan, I started with X. People complained about XII and XIII and I liked those, so I thought I was game for pretty much everything they could throw at me. But FFXV was very frustrating at parts, especially at the beginning. I've read somewhere that the game was rushed so maybe that's why.
> ...



Been a fan since I first time played VII 23 years ago. The best series ever, only Resident Evil is as a good franchise; I love both FF and RE 



lexluthermiester said:


> I'm actually completely opposite. I've seen the whole series and I've given each entry an honest go. For me, FF1 was of course first. Then FF: Mystic Quest, FF2(FF4 JPN) and FF3(FF6 JPN). FF7 on the PS1 was a severe let-down for many reasons. FF8 was even worse. FF9 was the last main-line FF I played and enjoyed. The real FF2 & 3 got fan translations, I played & enjoyed them too. FF5 got a fan translation which was MUCH better than the official offering from Square, and it was a very complex but still enjoyable entry in the series. The intro was great!
> 
> IMHO, Final Fantasy 3(FF6 in Japan) is the best Final Fantasy ever made, based on merits, not nostalgia. The intro was outstanding, Ted Woolsey's story-telling was the stand-out highlight, followed closely by the excellent & truly inspired OST and then the graphics, which had both beauty & charm with a style all it's own. Everything about that game came together in an experience that is rivaled only by Chrono Trigger in sheer quality. It just exudes excellence. No other turn-based RPG has come close since.



FFVI is a true gem, though it's hella boring in the beginning for the first hours. But when the game actually starts, it's pure gold.

I have everything I need on Steam.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 29, 2022)

Lenne said:


> FFVI is a true gem, though it's hella boring in the beginning for the first hours.


Are you kidding? Figaro Castle was hilarious!


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 29, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Are you kidding? Figaro Castle was hilarious!
> View attachment 245460


AND I GOT SAND IN MY BOOTS

Kefka is one of the "funny guys who turned terrible" guys I know..


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 29, 2022)

Lenne said:


> I have everything I need on Steam.


Huh... Interesting. I have more of that list than you do... I think...

EDIT:
I just looked you have more titles from the SquareEnix list.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 29, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Huh... Interesting. I have more of that list than you do... I think...


I'll be damned then, I thought I have all the neccessary ones 

btw I found my PS1 FF II disc few days ago, it was in one other game's case. I love FF II.


----------



## Frick (Apr 29, 2022)

You lack Chrono Trigger.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 29, 2022)

Frick said:


> You lack Chrono Trigger.


Have it on Steam as well


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 29, 2022)

Frick said:


> You lack Chrono Trigger.


And the Mana series...


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 29, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> And the Mana series...


Good point, totally forgot those 


But I must mention one PS1 non-square JRPG, Legend of Dragoon... that shares the best PS1 game title with FFIX if you ask me..


----------



## Frick (Apr 29, 2022)

Rouge Legacy 2 came out yesterday. Didn't even know it was a thing. It's great with more Rouge Legacy, but for some reason the controls (mouse+kb) doesn't feel as good.


----------



## Kissamies (May 1, 2022)

Playing some BF4.. I remember when I barely could run this 60fps, now the 200fps cap is hitting.


----------



## jhelton48 (May 1, 2022)

Need For Speed: Hot Pursuit for now.


----------



## droopyRO (May 2, 2022)

The Ascent.
Probably the best action-RPG ? i don't know where to put the genre of the game in. But is really good gameplay wise. The graphics look superb with ray tracing and the world in so detailed with a lot of atention to details. The music and sound are very good also. Hope it will get a DLC or a part two as the universe is good. Like Mutant Year Zero it surprised me in a very good way coming from an indie studio.


----------



## kapone32 (May 2, 2022)

droopyRO said:


> The Ascent.
> Probably the best action-RPG ? i don't know where to put the genre of the game in. But is really good gameplay wise. The graphics look superb with ray tracing and the world in so detailed with a lot of atention to details. The music and sound are very good also. Hope it will get a DLC or a part two as the universe is good. Like Mutant Year Zero it surprised me in a very good way coming from an indie studio.


This Game is very appealing to someone who is a fan of the Bladerunner genre. Unfortunately I had to restart my Campaign and it does become a Grind (especially those bosses that take so much damage). Everything you said is true though. The intro once you have pass the tutorial is killer.


----------



## SN2716057 (May 2, 2022)

Serious Sam Siberian Mayhem - come to my special arms


----------



## Sithaer (May 2, 2022)

droopyRO said:


> The Ascent.
> Probably the best action-RPG ? i don't know where to put the genre of the game in. But is really good gameplay wise. The graphics look superb with ray tracing and the world in so detailed with a lot of atention to details. The music and sound are very good also. Hope it will get a DLC or a part two as the universe is good. Like Mutant Year Zero it surprised me in a very good way coming from an indie studio.



O damn thanks for reminding me this game existed, for some reason I forgot even tho I remember watching an early trailer or something. 
I like such games and the genre in general, The Ruiner was also really fun.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 3, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Playing some BF4.. I remember when I barely could run this 60fps, now the 200fps cap is hitting.
> 
> View attachment 245796



Is it me or does that look amazingly bad? Blurfest galore, low geometry tunnel, flat texturing, nonsensical lighting? I mean the FPS is great of course, but what settings are these? Did older BF really look that poor?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 3, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I have, once again, been dipping into the 8bit gaming library. This time, playing Willow for the NES with a few hacks applied.
> 
> View attachment 244467View attachment 244468
> Title screens.
> ...



Oo i might have to look for a nes emulator and have a look at that.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 3, 2022)

Rahnak said:


> Beat FF XV last Monday. This game made me sad, it's such a waste of potential.
> View attachment 245374



At least they didn't waste their Hair Wax 

How's the progression/combat though? Is it enjoyable? Always been on the fence just because the whole setting is so weirdly out of place, but does the gameplay save it a little?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 3, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Playing some BF4.. I remember when I barely could run this 60fps, now the 200fps cap is hitting.
> 
> View attachment 245796



Won't your 1080ti OC a bit more? mine is +185 +305 on afterburner, still not found max yet.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 3, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Oo i might have to look for a nes emulator and have a look at that.


Nestopia! The single best NES emulator for Windows.




__





						nestopiaue -  Browse Files at SourceForge.net
					

Nestopia UE




					sourceforge.net
				




NesEmu is the best NES emulator for Android.








						NES.emu - Apps on Google Play
					

NES Emulator




					play.google.com
				



It's $4, but worth every penny. All of Robert's emulators are excellent!




__





						Android Apps by Robert Broglia on Google Play
					

Enjoy millions of the latest Android apps, games, music, movies, TV, books, magazines & more. Anytime, anywhere, across your devices.




					play.google.com
				




If you want a free option for Android;








						Nostalgia.NES (NES Emulator) - Apps on Google Play
					

Nostalgia.NES is a high quality NES emulator




					play.google.com


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 3, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Nestopia! The single best NES emulator for Windows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thx, i don't mind paying $4, I paid for the Snes on and the GBA one too iirc.

Bought it, already got Snex9x too


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 4, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Bought it, already got Snex9x too


That one is free and it's excellent too!


----------



## X71200 (May 4, 2022)

Tried some DCS earlier, still seems like a fun title but especially if you have a good stick. I couldn't be bothered with binding my T16000 (couldn't get throttle work), and the long fights though. It's  kind of complicated as well, especially with the older planes. But it also ticks stuff in the graphics and realism right - for an older title.


----------



## Splinterdog (May 4, 2022)

Talking of DX:HR and those naughty scientists...


----------



## kapone32 (May 5, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> Talking of DX:HR and those naughty scientists...
> View attachment 246128


I actually loaded up HR this afternoon and did the first Mission. It is crazy getting 300+FPS but the atmosphere is still there and of course the story is so fing intriguing.


----------



## MentalAcetylide (May 5, 2022)

Vayra86 said:


> Is it me or does that look amazingly bad? Blurfest galore, low geometry tunnel, flat texturing, nonsensical lighting? I mean the FPS is great of course, but what settings are these? Did older BF really look that poor?


I don't think it looks that bad. I do see the obvious low poly count(weapon scope, tunnel), but I'm pretty sure that's out of necessity given the size of those maps. You have to dramatically increase poly counts to achieve more perfectly rounded geometry. I have this problem with some of the assets I use in one of the 3d apps and end up having to convert it to subD and increase the geometry's subdivisions. Not a problem for small accessories, but for a full character base or something like that tunnel(which has an arch with a curve), the poly count will go through the roof.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 5, 2022)

Having a mess around with Oblivion and fallout 4(again)


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 5, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> DX:HR


What game is this?


----------



## Sithaer (May 5, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> What game is this?



Deus Ex: Human Revolution.


----------



## QuietBob (May 5, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> Talking of DX:HR and those naughty scientists...
> View attachment 246128


_Just lie still, this isn't gonna hurt..._ 
Gotta love Deus Ex!


----------



## Splinterdog (May 5, 2022)

When you haven't played Microsoft Flight Simulator 2020 for nearly 12 months...  


I wonder if they'll get around to modelling the widest avenue in the world, 9 de Julio, correctly one day? It is actually as flat as a pancake in real life


----------



## AlejoZ (May 6, 2022)

More Elden Ring!


----------



## Cvrk (May 6, 2022)

@AlejoZ is this PC or PS5? There is density that i've seen on my PC only for 4k ress.
that boring bleed tho 




Because cheese was always an option


----------



## Kissamies (May 6, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Won't your 1080ti OC a bit more? mine is +185 +305 on afterburner, still not found max yet.


I have it at +100/+625



Vayra86 said:


> Is it me or does that look amazingly bad? Blurfest galore, low geometry tunnel, flat texturing, nonsensical lighting? I mean the FPS is great of course, but what settings are these? *Did older BF really look that poor?*


Maybe. I have everything maxed out as it runs with those settings easily.


----------



## kapone32 (May 6, 2022)

AlejoZ said:


> More Elden Ring!
> 
> View attachment 246246
> 
> ...


I really want to try this Game but the precursors were super frustrating on a Ghouls and Goblins level .


----------



## Space Lynx (May 6, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> I actually loaded up HR this afternoon and did the first Mission. It is crazy getting 300+FPS but the atmosphere is still there and of course the story is so fing intriguing.



I feel like you might want to cap frames or use Vysnc... just seems unnecessary to go beyond your monitors refresh rate.


----------



## kapone32 (May 6, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I feel like you might want to cap frames or use Vysnc... just seems unnecessary to go beyond your monitors refresh rate.


I never use Vsync. Even though my monitor only supports 165HZ it is sweet seeing those numbers without tearing.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 6, 2022)

Lenne said:


> I have it at +100/+625
> 
> 
> Maybe. I have everything maxed out as it runs with those settings easily.



My core is at 2100, will have to try ram more it seems, temps are not a problem.


----------



## Kissamies (May 6, 2022)

Tigger said:


> My core is at 2100, will have to try ram more it seems, temps are not a problem.


For some reason, my card runs hotter than it should, so it becomes unstable with higher clocks. I need to clean the cooler properly and try repasting it. I'll do it tomorrow and check the differences before and after with few 3DMark runs.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 6, 2022)

Lenne said:


> For some reason, my card runs hotter than it should, so it becomes unstable with higher clocks. I need to clean the cooler properly and try repasting it. I'll do it tomorrow and check the differences before and after with few 3DMark runs.



Mines at 2114 +195 now and 5998 +450 mem the mem should go higher. GPU temp is 35c @99%


----------



## Kissamies (May 7, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Mines at 2114 +195 now and 5998 +450 mem the mem should go higher. GPU temp is 35c @99%


Alright so I cleaned the cooler, cleaned the fans, repasted & made sure that the contact is fine. And it was worth it, about 7C drop in temps even with higher ambient. I guess I have a little more headroom now.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 7, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> I never use Vsync. Even though my monitor only supports 165HZ it is sweet seeing those numbers without tearing.


why not cap frames to 170 on a 165hz refresh then? no vsync needed and your gpu won't be as taxed giving your hardware longevity.

am I wrong in thinking that frames over a monitors designated max refresh rate would not enhance the gaming experience? (i honestly don't know, never experimented much with that)

edit:  on that note, I have never understood the point of "fast sync" in nvidia drivers.

edit 2: to stay on topic, I am playing lots of magic the gathering at the moment, with hopes of starting up Dead Cells soon as I bought it on Android... can play it in OLED now as my phone is OLED


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 7, 2022)

Having a blast of FO4 and Oblivion


----------



## Vayra86 (May 7, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> why not cap frames to 170 on a 165hz refresh then? no vsync needed and your gpu won't be as taxed giving your hardware longevity.
> 
> am I wrong in thinking that frames over a monitors designated max refresh rate would not enhance the gaming experience? (i honestly don't know, never experimented much with that)
> 
> ...



Frames over max refresh (capped just over) can cause screen tear. This also happens at larger deviations from max refreshrate. The argument pro to this is lowering input lag.

vsync increases input lag but kills screen tearing. Fast Sync is a low input lag Vsync that saves frames over the cap in a buffer that is used to eliminate screen tear. Its basically a GPU-based variable vsync. The better variant of that is VRR which essentially does the same trick but on the monitor side by adjusting refresh to the frames offered, which is also why the input lag penalty is even lower.

Fast sync works quite well if you can get a major FPS average well over your monitor native refresh rate. The sacrifice is a rare/occasional stutter.


----------



## X71200 (May 7, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> Microsoft Flight Simulator



Would definitely recommend trying custom planes out (doesn't need to be paid, there are good cheap ones like F22). Also download VFRmap, it launches an actual map instead of the game's limited VFR.

Get a cheap stick that doesn't suck, too. Makes playing this game A LOT better because the keyboard controls are junk.

As for the world design, yeah, there are some things that definitely need to be worked on. Such as seeing war planes with AC/DC paintings on down middleeast, or having the Vegas out of 90's.


----------



## Splinterdog (May 7, 2022)

X71200 said:


> Would definitely recommend trying custom planes out (doesn't need to be paid, there are good cheap ones like F22). Also download VFRmap, it launches an actual map instead of the game's limited VFR.
> 
> Get a cheap stick that doesn't suck, too. Makes playing this game A LOT better because the keyboard controls are junk.
> 
> As for the world design, yeah, there are some things that definitely need to be worked on. Such as seeing war planes with AC/DC paintings on down middleeast, or having the Vegas out of 90's.


Useful tips, thanks. 
I'm using a Logitech Extreme 3D Pro stick which is fine for my needs and yes, the keyboard controls are very tricky.


----------



## Kissamies (May 7, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Having a blast of FO4 and Oblivion


Never got into FO4, should I give it a new try? The building BS was just so boring that I gave up.


----------



## X71200 (May 7, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Never got into FO4, should I give it a new try? The building BS was just so boring that I gave up.



FO4 was nothing short of a disappointment indeed. Settlements, dialogues, performance. Everything, lol.


----------



## Kissamies (May 7, 2022)

X71200 said:


> FO4 was nothing short of a disappointment indeed. Settlements, dialogues, performance. Everything, lol.


One of the rare games I've paid the full 60EUR price and just didn't play much. RE Village is another one.

I guess I'll continue FF X-2 for now and then think of playing some game which has been in progress for ages.


----------



## robot zombie (May 7, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Having a blast of FO4 and Oblivion


I need to get back into Oblivion. I'm stuck to FO4 like glue because of modding investment. I don't even think it's the best of what I'm now calling Bethesda's golden era... which I would say ended with the release of FO4. We have Starfield in November, but I think these older games hit on a charm we just might not be getting any more of. Like... there's never gonna be another Oblivion.

I just went to the Boston Public Library. I play super weird... leveling goes stupid slow... like 25% speed. So I choose starting skills carefully. I have just enough INT that the bobblehead in the library gives just enough points to have the Science perk. I'm talkin, I'm going there at level 5 to get it. I have mod gear that needs investments in Science, and ya need it to build settlements. I may cheat with things like Hacker, Local Leader, and Locksmith because I think it's obnoxious to tuck 8 perk points away in skills to open doors and containers. Spend perk points to unlock more stupid minigames. Yeah, no. I have a mod to make me pass them instantly instead. 

Makes sense to go there on the way to rescue Nick Valentine, anyway. Go back the way you originally came to get into Diamond City - that center road from the bridge, make one right turn down the center road cutting eastwards across the entirety of north Boston. The Library is halfway between the start of that road and Boston Common. Go through the side entrance and pass a speech check with the electronic receptionist to get in. Go crouched, disable the grenade bouquet tripwire right at the entrance.

Going immediately left from that entrance room is the EOD area, a locked door to the room with the Intelligence bobblehead. It's a big hall with a couple of tall barricades scattered and then a 'control room' all the way in the back. It's guarded by Library security... coupla 'tectrons and some turrets. The whole library has robots stalking it, but they aren't hostile towards you. Can pick them off crouched without setting combat off. Ya do wanna crouch. There are a few super mutants stalking around on the opposite side of the building. It's a loop, so they're actually quite far, but if they detect you, it's a BIG mess. Constant streams of mutants pouring from the ends of long halls, or showing up packed in a small room around some corner. The AI has trouble with this layout. The building is a two-level circle with a mostly blocked open courtyard taking up the whole center. Confuses them good when they see/hear something across the courtyard. I'm not strong enough to deal with them. I just got a basic hunting rifle 

Interestingly, that little back area is the end of the loop. There's a double-door on the right in the back that goes to the 'end' of the dungeon, though it's chained. I think that's why mutants on the other side detect you so easily back there. You actually are very close to where they wait, even if it takes a long time to get there.


The interesting thing about it is that after about a minute in there, more mutants are coded to enter through the back entrance. There's a siege that happens. I'm talkin like 7, with hounds and shit in addition to probably another 7 already distributed, waiting to get seen by a bot and trigger the event. There's a basement entrance from the metro... I think they're meant to come from there, but they legit spawn at that side entrance in droves. I had the door to the back room closed while I was prowling around. When I popped out of that little room, there was a crowd of them at the front of that hall. Library security already spotted them. You could hear turrets, lasers and explosions going off... mutants screaming - all deeper in the library. I stayed back behind a pile of debris watching this fucking crowd going crazy bunched up around ONE window up there, like "Oooo oooo, let ME see!" They did eventually pour down the adjacent long hall, deep into the Library - I thought I should've left the robots and turrets there alive to attack them, but I think that would've just drawn them all towards me. After about another minute, the security gave an "all clear" over the intercom and a good dozen or more mutants were dead.

There were 4 or 5 more down in the little metro area that I actually had to kill myself. There's a suicider waiting to wreck your day the moment you go down the stairs. All in all it's a neat spot.


FO4 is good for weird stuff like that. There are countless locations with weird setups like that. I've heard people say the locations are generic, and assets-wise that CAN be true. But at least half of the named locations DO have unique assets and situations set up. And they are still built to look unique beneath the repetitive theming. It's not all the same everywhere you go. You *think* it's gonna be the same, and then half of the time, you stumble into something unlike anything else in the game. I think they just had a whole bunch of different people in the studio setting up the locations for exploring - just having fun with it, because they're such a grab-bag. It's not just bobblehead/magazine spots that can be like that, either. One of a short list of things I think they actually did well and still appreciate about the base game.

FO4's greatest strength is the exploriation. It was a huge step up from Skyrim. Skyrim was great to explore because of the diversity in biomes and weather. But in the actual exploring, gameplay was the same everywhere. The locations were basic... books/notes for story, generic enemies... just the same caves and camps over and over. In FO4 things are more similar on a superficial level but FAR more varied on actual content. The combat helps it too. FO4 is the only one I'd say really has decently passable combat to carry the exploration loop... thanks in no small part to them publishing a Wolfenstien game and getting some help with the shooting from ID, who actually developed that title. You stick a couple of mods on that aspect and at least you're having fun with cool guns that are legitimately really fun to use. A full Fallout world with good shooting ends up being super-fun for those of us who most enjoyed Skyrim for the sandbox exploration. As a sandbox exploration game, FO4 is better than arguably most open-world games. Modding HAS to be included... that's just another part of the sandbox in my mind. Though on its own it already has more going for it in the combination of openness and planned elements than any other dev considers sane. For all the shit I give bethesda, I really do believe that they know how to do that style of gameplay better than anyone. Emergence and freedom. They have a unique understanding of it. That's why people tolerate them screwing up things they wouldn't tolerate from any other studio. None of the other studios have that take on open-world. It's only Bethesda who does it the way they do.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 7, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> I need to get back into Oblivion. I'm stuck to FO4 like glue because of modding investment. I don't even think it's the best of what I'm now calling Bethesda's golden era... which I would say ended with the release of FO4. We have Starfield in November, but I think these older games hit on a charm we just might not be getting any more of. Like... there's never gonna be another Oblivion.
> 
> I just went to the Boston Public Library. I play super weird... leveling goes stupid slow... like 25% speed. So I choose starting skills carefully. I have just enough INT that the bobblehead in the library gives just enough points to have the Science perk. I'm talkin, I'm going there at level 5 to get it. I have mod gear that needs investments in Science, and ya need it to build settlements. I may cheat with things like Hacker, Local Leader, and Locksmith because I think it's obnoxious to tuck 8 perk points away in skills to open doors and containers. Spend perk points to unlock more stupid minigames. Yeah, no. I have a mod to make me pass them instantly instead.
> 
> ...



Find cricket, buy spray and pray, win


----------



## robot zombie (May 7, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Find cricket, buy spray and pray, win


The explosive attribute is OP. Find a combat shotgun with it. Every pellet explodes separately. There's also the explosive radium rifle you can buy from the children of atom in the FH DLC. Already does 50 rads per hit in addition to solid ballistic. Once you add exploding rounds, it's pretty much unstoppable. You'd think the rad-absorbing ghouls would be a bad match but if you hit one or anything near one, their legs just disappear. It's actually killer as a mid-long distance ghoul mobber. Also has the precision to shoot up into further off upper-story windows and kill enemies in the rooms with explosions on the ceilings/walls. What I don't know is if the explosions also trigger the rad damage. I suspect it might by how well that actually works on all human enemies.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 7, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> The explosive attribute is OP. Find a combat shotgun with it. Every pellet explodes separately. There's also the explosive radium rifle you can buy from the children of atom in the FH DLC. Already does 50 rads per hit in addition to solid ballistic. Once you add exploding rounds, it's pretty much unstoppable. You'd think the rad-absorbing ghouls would be a bad match but if you hit one or anything near one, their legs just disappear.



Didn't know there was a shotgun like spray n pray

Got all DLC too. i like FO4 a lot, there is so much to do in it.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 7, 2022)

Vayra86 said:


> Frames over max refresh (capped just over) can cause screen tear. This also happens at larger deviations from max refreshrate. The argument pro to this is lowering input lag.
> 
> vsync increases input lag but kills screen tearing. Fast Sync is a low input lag Vsync that saves frames over the cap in a buffer that is used to eliminate screen tear. Its basically a GPU-based variable vsync. The better variant of that is VRR which essentially does the same trick but on the monitor side by adjusting refresh to the frames offered, which is also why the input lag penalty is even lower.
> 
> Fast sync works quite well if you can get a major FPS average well over your monitor native refresh rate. The sacrifice is a rare/occasional stutter.



people always say vysnc causes input lag, i am a single player gamer and honestly never had any issues with this, even multiplayer fps games in past years when I wasn't single player only, i did well on competitively with vsync on, i honestly just don't get this criticism on vysnc. i am sure it is measurable and it does matter to top tier esports leagues and such, but to me an average gamer, i honestly can't see nor feel the difference with it on


----------



## robot zombie (May 7, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Didn't know there was a shotgun like spray n pray
> 
> Got all DLC too. i like FO4 a lot, there is so much to do in it.


There isn't... not a named one. The spray n pray is just a regular smg that has the 'explosive' legendary attribute. Legendary enemies drop random combos of weapons with many different attributes. So it's possible to find a combat shotgun with exploding pellets. It would just be very rare, as there are so many possible combinations arranged in leveled sets, which you only roll on those legendary enemies, which only become decently common at mid levels.

Personally, I lift the limits on finding legendary weapons and armor significantly. They're just *too* rare and a lot of the combos you get are useless. The legendary guns can be so fun. Bleed is another nasty one you can get. It ignores all armor and resistances. Fast automatics and shotguns are nasty with it - no enemies in the game can withstand the massive direct damage load. Never ending eliminates the need to reload. On a double barrel it is absurd. Get the fast trigger mod on it, pop jet, and go psycho. Make psycho jet and take that! There's also the classic two-shot, which adds a second round to each shot, massively upping damage and recoil. Makes strong weapons unfair, but also makes something like a pipe gun do enough damage to be really fun to use. There's also chameleon for armor... you become invisible when crouched and not moving. Or acrobat, which reduces fall damage by 50%. Two pieces eliminate fall damage completely. There are all sorts of different buffs and behavior modifiers available from legendary gear.

There are a lot of named weapons in the game with fixed legendary attributes like the spray n pray. Ever get the overseer's guardian? Guaranteed two-shot combat rifle. One of the best weapons in the game, and you can get it very early. I might get it before I hit level 10. I swear, there are at least two fixed legendary variants for every weapon and armor type, either gotten through a quest, found placed in the world, or from specific vendors.

But outside of those items, you will almost never find this stuff at base odds... unless you play like you're chasing shinies in pokemon. Hundreds of hours can pass without finding anything decent. There is Legendary Loot Rebalanced to change the odds of melee/ballistic legendaries and the odds on sets of weapon classes and legendaries in customizable ways. There is also Legendary Enemy Spawning to increase the amount of enemies who will spawn with legendary gear to take. I also have Boss Chests Contain legendaries, which makes every steamer trunk have a legendary weapon or armor in it. Even with this, I'm selling off the majority. I get maybe one good weapon/trait combo per 15-20 legendary items. And understand... in base game it would take several dozens of hours to ever find that many in the first place.


----------



## Frick (May 7, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Never got into FO4, should I give it a new try? The building BS was just so boring that I gave up.



It is bewilderingly stupid and ridicoulous. It's like Fallout fan fiction as written by tweens. It is impossible to overstate how dumb it is. I started keeping notes of the dumb things about it. The dialouges are atrocious. But, it is also, partly because of the stupidity, very entertaining and honestly just give it a go. But the dumb stuff is beneath the surface. On the surface it looks and behaves like a normal game, but look beyond that and you'll find many levels of bewildering design and writing.


----------



## robot zombie (May 7, 2022)

Frick said:


> It is bewilderingly stupid and ridicoulous. It's like Fallout fan fiction as written by tweens. It is impossible to overstate how dumb it is. I started keeping notes of the dumb things about it. The dialouges are atrocious. But, it is also, partly because of the stupidity, very entertaining and honestly just give it a go. But the dumb stuff is beneath the surface. On the surface it looks and behaves like a normal game, but look beyond that and you'll find many levels of bewildering design and writing.


Hah, too true though! The writing is hate-read worthy, it's so consistently bad. The whole approach is what makes it shitty, Emil took the lead there, and he's on record describing the writing goals for FO4's main arc to be expedience and efficiency. What this boils down to is writing that is superficial and basically only serves to get you to the next level of gameplay. "Boilerplate" isn't due to lack of effort with him, he just puts his effort into making the story and characters as 'nothing' as possible. He really does seem to believe that games have so many other distractions in them, that a truly deep story is lost on players, so all game stories need to be as fast and loud as possible, and then go away. Absolutely nothing 'superfluous' or anything that is asking you to infer or process the information outside of where it leads to in gameplay. Doesn't that just explain so much about the pervasively bad decisions in dialog and story progression? Why his writing seems unpolished and unfinished? To him, it's just a style! Like, legitimately!

Like, when he is talking about his own writing, he describes it in buzzwords... in the same way someone lazily dismissing a bad movie plot would... except he thinks he's describing a good writing strategy!  It's really wild to go through interviews with him.

Like... here's 41 minutes of him talking about FO4 and giving writing advice. It's absolutely incredible, how well is mind works when it comes to envisioning the opposite of good writing. Keep this one tucked away and put it on when you're bored. So many hilarious lines in this talk. He is comically clueless about what people enjoy in stories at times. This one video made me understand SO MUCH about why the writing in that game is so bad inside and out.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 7, 2022)

I just take it as it is, i enjoy it. It's a big open area playground. I ignore the guy at the start, cba with the building stuff so i just wander around, get into fire fights and do some quests.


----------



## robot zombie (May 8, 2022)

Tigger said:


> I just take it as it is, i enjoy it. It's a big open area playground. I ignore the guy at the start, cba with the building stuff so i just wander around, get into fire fights and do some quests.


Agreed. I mean... I pick at the story hardcore myself. The first Fallouts were landmarks in their era of sci-fi. They established a world and a sea of lore with a lot of potential. Then bethesda got it and it's since been a pimped-out Wal-Mart version of the original. It is a travesty. But the joy in a bethesda game is definitely in the sandboxing. They have a crazy sense of detail when it comes to certain things, and the right lackadaisical disintrest for others (modern open-world games are too scared of unexpected behavior,) which makes the open-world experience very engrossing for a very long time. You just gotta relax and let things happen. The looseness that makes it sloppy, also drives that in ways no other games really touch.


----------



## Apocalypsee (May 8, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> So I tried the game out and it has a small memory leak, did you notice that too? Performance dropped too after half an hour play it went from a steady 140 fps to half that.
> Despite that it still is nostalgic fun, just skip the cut-scenes, and no music cause I like to hear death coming.


Yeah I noticed that too, try to switch to DirectX or Vulkan, I forgot which one is better. Yep the game is nostalgic fun with a bit of modern touches


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (May 8, 2022)

Played some Golf....   






FH5


----------



## robot zombie (May 8, 2022)

I found a little mannequin dance party. It looks like they know how it's done, too. They have prepared their party equipment as one should. It appears as though the Kool Aid man was also present for this mannequin dance party at some point. I don't know who else would have contributed those huge holes to the left wall of this multi-level warehouse.




I will just say, the interior atmosphere of this game is the one thing I had pretty much no trouble modifying to a satisfying level. The interiors can basically have everything the engine does really well, and they naturally exclude a lot of what it doesn't. A few lighting changes and general brightness/contrast adjustments, along with very light LUT grading are kind of enough. There are 2 or 3 complete mod options for the lighting. The big thing that holds interiors back from looking as cool and as dilapidated as they're arranged to be in vanilla is the almost total reliance on global light. Every surface gets lit uniformly in so many places. Yes there are a few dynamic lights, but even more of them are turned 'off' with the light you see around them just being the same global light that already fills the room. This of course makes everything look flat, and any shadows that are yielded become unnaturally stark. If you turn down that strong, absolute global light to make way for shadows and occlusion, and then add more dynamic lights, you get shadows and moody dark patches everywhere that set off that nice HBAO+ the engine has going for it. This hides a lot of the polygonal cues and gives a much better sense of space. Things stop looking so papery and at times become genuinely unnerving.

All you really need past that is good texture coverage for all of the assets and I think the interiors for this game actually look better than anything else in the game really can. Though to be fair even good textures make a big difference with the dynamic light playing off of materials. It all comes together and it's all important. It's just the simplest thing to overhaul from a modding perspective. Mostly hands off. And interiors are pretty consistent, not many wildcard areas that will jack up the arrangement or other mods that will interfere.

I just wish the FO4 ENB binary had those local shadows that it has for Skyrim. It's like local directional AO for objects. Basically, where dynamic light hits them, AO is cast on the surface beneath them at the same angle on the opposite end, simulating contact shadows. So like, all of the objects on that table would have distinct little drop shadows under them, pointing towards the camera and away from the window light. The feet on the couch, table, and pitcher on the floor would get em, too. It eliminates that awkward 'floating' look some things in this image have. Look close at the beer bottle on the table, right where it rests - does it really look like it's resting on the table? Or is it up in the air in front of it and the angle is tricking you? The visual cue that would tell you which is missing - the hard, short occlusion that should be on the table. On the table, you can actually see the AO on the feet and legs. And then there's a hard break where the floor lacks the shadows that the AO on the feet tells you should be there. It looks like it's floating in a separate ether without shadows around the legs.


----------



## Frick (May 8, 2022)

Tigger said:


> I just take it as it is, i enjoy it. It's a big open area playground. I ignore the guy at the start, cba with the building stuff so i just wander around, get into fire fights and do some quests.



Yeah it's really entertaining. I have something like 50-60h in it in total, and it's been enjoyable, but in a morbid way. I even played some parts of the game twice (reloading) for the sole purpose of finding out how a specific questline changed depending on my charisma (because it had the possibility of some nice negotiating). I basically kept playing for the sole purpose of finding out how silly everything was, and the game constantly surprised me. But again, I had really fun exploring the game and I really recommend it, especially if one is into storytelling and writing. It's not "so bad it's good", but something else entirely and it actually works really well.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 8, 2022)

Frick said:


> Yeah it's really entertaining. I have something like 50-60h in it in total, and it's been enjoyable, but in a morbid way. I even played some parts of the game twice (reloading) for the sole purpose of finding out how a specific questline changed depending on my charisma (because it had the possibility of some nice negotiating). I basically kept playing for the sole purpose of finding out how silly everything was, and the game constantly surprised me. But again, I had really fun exploring the game and I really recommend it, especially if one is into storytelling and writing. It's not "so bad it's good", but something else entirely and it actually works really well.



I have 89 and that will go up, i am far from finished exploring etc, not even touched the some good DLC's yet. Imo it is a good game if you are not too critical and take it as a big open playground it can be fun. I have gone back through saves too to try something different or if i though i had made a bad decision.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 8, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> people always say vysnc causes input lag, i am a single player gamer and honestly never had any issues with this, even multiplayer fps games in past years when I wasn't single player only, i did well on competitively with vsync on, i honestly just don't get this criticism on vysnc. i am sure it is measurable and it does matter to top tier esports leagues and such, but to me an average gamer, i honestly can't see nor feel the difference with it on


The input lag hit from vsync is variable and related to the processing power you have at hand. Also many games may say they use 'regular' Vsync but in many cases some adaptive form with lower input lag is used. There are as many types of vsync now as types of AA  For multiplayer, I can definitely say the difference is noticeable, visible even if you watch your hand and the output on screen doing a thing. Also, consider that games have generally become a bit slower, not faster. The overall input lag on systems is also generally increasing, making the vsync hit less noticeable. Its for those reasons too that Nvidia pushes stuff like Gsync and ultra low latency modes - there is a market as system/game pipelines get more complex. We are still talking about millisecond delays here, though, and most Vsync does add upwards of 15~20ms, which is quite a lot and it adds onto the general input latency games also do have in variable amounts. If the base is very snappy, vsync is likely to be pretty doable. This is really not top/esports territory at all, Vsync latency hits are most definitely problematic. You should try Path of Exile with Vsync, then you'll know the difference it can make; dragging items across inventories for example becomes ultra annoying.



Lenne said:


> Never got into FO4, should I give it a new try? The building BS was just so boring that I gave up.


Personally had more exploration 'do whatever' fun in FO76 than I did in FO4. Yeah, really. FO4 is just like others have also said... painful, and it is painful too often for its own good. Lots of missions are horrible while in FO76 they are pretty enjoyable, locations are way cooler in 76 whereas in FO4 all you get is whatever FO3 had but without the green shit across everything, its literally like they just re used assets and forgot to add memorable sites. And the story, yeah its nonsensical in both but at least in 76 there is a dynamic thing you can play collecting those bunker codes to nuke part of the map.



robot zombie said:


> Agreed. I mean... I pick at the story hardcore myself. The first Fallouts were landmarks in their era of sci-fi. They established a world and a sea of lore with a lot of potential. Then bethesda got it and it's since been a pimped-out Wal-Mart version of the original. It is a travesty. But the joy in a bethesda game is definitely in the sandboxing. They have a crazy sense of detail when it comes to certain things, and the right lackadaisical disintrest for others (modern open-world games are too scared of unexpected behavior,) which makes the open-world experience very engrossing for a very long time. You just gotta relax and let things happen. The looseness that makes it sloppy, also drives that in ways no other games really touch.


This, its a little bit what GTA also has. Yes, stuff can fly in weird directions, who cares


----------



## X71200 (May 8, 2022)

Modern day Fallout be like; What are you doing with a fool like me... rather than What are you playing?

In the meanwhile, A Way Out is on a little sale if you like a cinematic co-op experience. Not an excellent game, but w/e.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 8, 2022)

@Vayra86 thank you, I will give path of exile a try with vsync on and off. you may be correct indeed. its been a long time since i really studied it.


----------



## robot zombie (May 9, 2022)

Vayra86 said:


> This, its a little bit what GTA also has. Yes, stuff can fly in weird directions, who cares


GTA would be the other game I'd mention when it comes to that style of emergence. Though more earlier editions than later. Later games still have a lot of sandbox elements, but in terms of missions/controls/general interactions, a lot more is higher complexity than it used to be and thus more predetermined. They've added so much polish with the world and animations... and so much they want you to specifically see/do in every mission that the experience can become rather sneakily linear for long stretches of play. You start to get locked into how _they_ want you to experience things... this is where all of the open-world games out there bug me. So obsessed with hype. They show you the thing. You buy it. You do the thing. This is not emergent gameplay. It's a linear story game with an overworld and some modules. Every feature and extra complexity takes up more space in the sandbox. There is a balancing act, but with the things publishers want to market to players, there is no room for the game and player behavior to really breathe outside of specified confines.

I've never really been sure what Bethesda wanted its players to experience. I think as a whole, Bethesda itself doesn't know, either. And that's what made the games good. They added a bunch of different sources of potential outcomes... all of this random stuff that can happen in random places, but never went and did the final polishing and directing, so the behavior actually is highly variable. So many random things can just line-up. As much as Bethesda NEEDS to step it up majorly in the polishing department, I think all of their contemporaries need to think a little more about what it actually means to let the player steer the experience. I don't think they understand that it's not simply about providing set choices and paths for the player to then discern, with cues leading in. Bethesda has actually never been great at that. Sometimes it's about giving them no path. It's about the overall sense of predictability. When the choices and outcomes available are too curated, you lose the sense of mystery in all of the action. You always know what and how the game decides for you. However, nobody EVER knows what and how a *Bethesda* game decides for you. It's such a ridiculous thing to say, but their basic, sloppy-ass games feel more alive than a lot of the big open-worlds coming out now. And I think a lot of it really is just down to the fact that they do leave you a bigger sandbox. The game is okay with you breaking it, if you are.  You can actually try to defy the game, and there's a good chance you'll succeed. You don't always even know when it's throwing you a curve ball, when it's curving on itself, or you are curving it, but that's part of what makes it feel more like a living thing with a personality.


I think the first studio to figure out what I'm getting at revolutionizes the genre again. Right now, they're kinda headed in the opposite direction, on this truncating path to further refining all of the things we all already know always happen in every open-world game. I dunno. It'll be interesting to see what becomes of Starfield. I don't have the highest of hopes but we shall see.


----------



## R-T-B (May 9, 2022)

Timberborn.  I am now partial to beavers.  They seem more fit for the earth than humans...


----------



## SN2716057 (May 9, 2022)

Arma 3




War is hell





Instructions were in Spanish...


----------



## garrick (May 9, 2022)

Playing SGW sniper ghost warrior,contracts 2.If you like fast action . this is it baby, good graphics.
   I give it around 80.


----------



## Splinterdog (May 9, 2022)

My usual starting position in Grid Autosport


----------



## Kissamies (May 10, 2022)

Still working on FF X-2. The grandpa was way easier than I thought, beat him at first try.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (May 10, 2022)

PUBG Mobile emulated on PC. Still haven't found a Battle Royale to compete. Only just found out that PUBG PC is free, have yet to try it.


----------



## Cvrk (May 10, 2022)

The nicest person in Elden Ring is this turtle. Calm and soothing voice ready to tell you everything. 
They do have a thing about turtles in this game.


----------



## INSTG8R (May 10, 2022)

Enjoying my latest "toy" purchase, my wheel rig. But just doing nice chill driving. I was playing ATS but I've now moved back to ETS 2, started fresh and just purchased my first truck and the disappointing paint option that is pretty obvious...


----------



## robot zombie (May 12, 2022)

This ghoul dunked so hard he got stuck to the ceiling. Dude was probably a menace on the court of this trailer park, back when people lived in it! The impulse was so strong, it was the last remaining part of his mind to tower over the utter mind-annahilation of feralization. Even as a feral ghoul, the man never forgot his footwork. This game is deep man, check it out! 



What a magnificent moment to have frozen in time, to be observed as one observes a statue. It really is such a graceful pose - what poise and fitness this fine ghoul has! Is that "Swan Lake" I hear?

He's... uninteractable. Technically speaking, he does not exist. I can't even grab him in the console. "Ghouls: The Ballet" is just a glitch in the matrix. And honestly, it's probably my fault that a couple of them behave like this at this location. But if that's the case, I am only that much more proud to see it. I would have to concede that my modding work is done, as I can do no better.

I do now wonder how feasible it would be to have radiant spawns of ghouls performing ballet scenes before attacking, however... I must contemplate this for many long nights. Imagine - as the fog of the radstorm swoops in to obscure all but an arm's-length view, you begin to hear the faint cries of several ghouls off in the distance, inching closer with each cry. It is becoming hard to count how many there may be, and echoes obscure the exact position and dimensions of the mob. This could be bad. All that you see is a chaotic impression of a sea of tree silhouettes, vanishing quickly into the fog through the narrow radius of your headlamp's dim beam. Intermittent flashes of radioactive cloud-to-cloud lightning bring the reality of this ghastly arena closer to the foreground of your mind with each unholy thunderclap of rolling toxicity. And wait, is that... ...the theme for The Nutcracker?

I dunno... maybe there's like... a lab somewhere that produced a bunch of funny drugs for crowd control, that are now in the environment. This is Fallout. You already have Hallucigen in this very game, a facility where they developed a bunch of 'non-lethal' tools for just that. Why can't people in this game believe that there are dancing ghouls out there when actually they are regular ghouls who want your limbs, and you are just high on dumdum gas that's been swept up in the same weather patterns carrying fallout from The Glowing Sea across the whole Commonwealth of Boston? Can we pass by travelers swearing by their recent encounters? Maybe there's a guy who spawns at one of the many overworld radiant spawns for NPCs, and he tells different stories of them. You hear whispers about them in towns. Maybe what those people don't understand (but you can learn,) is that there's a region downwind that's just fucked by stupid gas, once stored in a grossly incompetent manner by a shitty arms contractor from prewar times - trying like everyone else in the lore to quickly win bids to make the most money on the war. I think I have all I need. This practically canon now. I think they must have meant for me to piece this together. I just invented a whole unique biome for the worldspace based on ghouls doing ballet. Worldspaces need a variety of biomes with depth in their distinguishing characteristics to really have staying power as worlds in anyone's minds. At least put it in a terminal, Bethesda. You're welcome. I'm doing the real work here  

Everything I say about this game inevitably turns into a full critique lol

This premise is totally absurd, but I feel like the way I propose integrating it would actually work better than it sounds like it should. I just wish they had more things on that level of world-tethering. Part of what makes the games cool is that they actually don't hold your hand THAT much. There are super-simple paths to go through all of the big stuff - it's all laid out for you. But there is also nothing stopping you from ignoring all of that. But at the same time, there's not a lot like what I described up there - stuff incentivizing you in any particular direction, down on that ground level of exploration. I've seen a few posters touch on something like this being what stopped them from getting into the game from the start - the got bored meandering in different directions. I think it's somewhere in the whole 'uncovering' aspect of exploration. It's about the why of what you find yourself wanting to do with that freedom. That's the difference between hollow world experience and not for me.

What I'm trying to say is that good, convincing world elements in these games are more about buildup and integration than necessarily the theming consistency. At least IMO. I think this is where Bethesda most fucks up Fallout, to be totally honest. They min-max it, with most of the weight on the latter. It's that simple in the end. From the beginning it has been a world with room to make any number of things interesting, and I think Bethesda agrees with that. But they only get on a superficial level. It's something *like* the original ideas for approaching the delivery of things, without ever embodying the spirit of it fully. They get so caught up with making it look and feel like a Fallout game that their worlds end up lacking the gut biomes that would make that more of a playable reality. The originals were so good on integrating world elements with the subplots and different NPCs... and there was so little to guide any of it. Now, that makes it inaccessible, but somehow it was possible for people to get into those worlds by including those aspects. So much work goes into dressing these things up like Fallout games. They're thorough in their portrayal of everything, down to minutia. Part of this I think is just because it lets them recycle a lot of assets from game to game. But another part of it, to me, is this obsession with the aesthetic of their Fallout brand. It's not enough!

Cyberpunk suffered for the same reason. Look at the world. It's INCREDIBLE to look at. You know it took a lot of work to make it so intricately authentic everywhere you go and everywhere you look. And yet, a common complaint was not feeling a connection to the world... it felt dead, empty. Plenty of things to do in it, when you really lay it all out. But there's nothing really to uncover behind this masterpiece of a sci-fi cityscape. You tour the obvious attractions but exploring the world is not exactly an ever-evolving experience. I mean, yeah man, it is "Cyberpunk" to the max but what's that ultimately worth in XP when you're left with less story and game to tie into it all?


----------



## Courier 6 (May 12, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> This ghoul dunked so hard he got stuck to the ceiling. Dude was probably a menace on the court of this trailer park, back when people lived in it! The impulse was so strong, it was the last remaining part of his mind to tower over the utter mind-annahilation of feralization. Even as a feral ghoul, the man never forgot his footwork. This game is deep man, check it out!
> View attachment 247116
> What a magnificent moment to have frozen in time, to be observed as one observes a statue. It really is such a graceful pose - what poise and fitness this fine ghoul has! Is that "Swan Lake" I hear?
> 
> ...


is that at jamaica plain or close to fort hagen? looks familiar lol


----------



## robot zombie (May 12, 2022)

Courier 6 said:


> is that at jamaica plain or close to fort hagen? looks familiar lol


Hahaha, no, actually  The ghouls at the plain are a lil goofy for me as well, but this is Fiddler's Green Trailer Estates. I was getting ready to get Winlock and Barnes for Big Mac and it was on the way.


----------



## Courier 6 (May 12, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> Hahaha, no, actually  The ghouls at the plain are a lil goofy for me as well, but this is Fiddler's Green Trailer Estates. I was getting ready to get Winlock and Barnes for Big Mac and it was on the way.


ah yes, very close to fort hagen lol


----------



## robot zombie (May 13, 2022)

Courier 6 said:


> ah yes, very close to fort hagen lol


Hah, I guess it is fairly close. I was still stuck on JP. I try to avoid that place unless I'm going in, because more than once I've somehow managed to make every ghoul in there charge me after alerting one or two from the road next to it. *shudders* God forbid a deathclaw spawns in the spot by the intersection leading up when you're headed south. I've only had it happen once... and I managed to get all of the gunners and mutants from that dump at the end of that intersecting road working me over from afar while I was dancing with this friggin deathclaw and simultaneously realizing all of the ghouls from JP are also awake. Little red dots everywhere. Never again. Next time I want an experience like that, I can just jump into the pit of Dunwich Borers. At least then I can have a cool knife that I will never use.


----------



## freeagent (May 13, 2022)

Right now I have BeamNG, Crysis, CP77, FC5, FH 5, GTA V, and RDR2 installed. I usually play Forza for a  half hour or so an evening, and dabble with the other ones on the weekend. Really glad I got my new GPU, I was playing on a 980 Classified.. it was "ok" but I kinda knew what I was missing 

But honestly.. I play Mario Kart on my phone the most lol.. My PC is downstairs, and I have to spend time with the family upstairs..


----------



## Courier 6 (May 13, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> Hah, I guess it is fairly close. I was still stuck on JP. I try to avoid that place unless I'm going in, because more than once I've somehow managed to make every ghoul in there charge me after alerting one or two from the road next to it. *shudders* God forbid a deathclaw spawns in the spot by the intersection leading up when you're headed south. I've only had it happen once... and I managed to get all of the gunners and mutants from that dump at the end of that intersecting road working me over from afar while I was dancing with this friggin deathclaw and simultaneously realizing all of the ghouls from JP are also awake. Little red dots everywhere. Never again. Next time I want an experience like that, I can just jump into the pit of Dunwich Borers. At least then I can have a cool knife that I will never use.


I have my X-01 fully upgraded, tytanium plates and for weight, gaus rifle, guardians sniper, high power shotgun, 556, double shot laser rifle, etc, no worries going in, I just mow them down LOL


----------



## robot zombie (May 13, 2022)

Courier 6 said:


> I have my X-01 fully upgraded, tytanium plates and for weight, gaus rifle, guardians sniper, high power shotgun, 556, double shot laser rifle, etc, no worries going in, I just mow them down LOL


Ahhh, I see how you roll lol. TBH I have seldom used power armor and in over 2000 hours logged in this game, I gotta concede... it's fully out of spite for them handing it to you right away. I said "Nuh uh, I'm gonna suffer on hard with my shitty pipe guns and sciencey gimp suit."

Honestly I think I just find myself out there too early. I'll generally be makin that trek ~level 11 to get the luck and agility bobbleheads out by spectacle island. Just as soon as I have the Overseer's Guardian and a few perks. I'm not farming legendaries yet. But I actually don't farm them at all, it's modded to spawn more legendary foes sooner. And then every steamer trunk has one as well. Why use tedious exploits in a fully moddable single-player, yanno?

So I'll play with all kinds of legendaries across a playthrough. Often, the placed ones are boring by comparison. My favorite is when the game blesses me with a never ending double barrel. There is a narrow range of lower-mid levels where you can get that to spawn.

All of the guns are buffed on damage, enemies are tough. It's all quick kill/quick death. I've got AWKCR/AE so I can ham-out on my armor rating pretty easily, but I just use it to do what I want with aesthetic. Though even with higher armor than would normally be possible, you can easily be crushed in my game. This was my answer to the creeping bullet sponge thing. I did the power fantasy thing for years, especially with Skyrim... so many ways to manhandle the crap out of everything. But now I kinda like more tension. I can't even survive and really fight while actively taking damage because of the screen blur. Can't charge in with lots of enemies. Gotta be kitted just right and use your weapons well. I blame a few hundred hours of Metro Exodus, with several ranger hardcore runs. I've never been scared to fight anything in Fallout 4, but with it set up this way, I do feel that tension sometimes. Bigger rewards for bigger challenges. Lotsa legendaries to grab and use, but you're gonna need em.


----------



## purplekaycee (May 13, 2022)

God of war.


----------



## The red spirit (May 13, 2022)

GTA San Andreas Definitive. It really got slammed at release, but the longer I play it, the more I realize how much better than og it is. So many little things got fixed in it.


----------



## r9 (May 13, 2022)

purplekaycee said:


> God of war.


That game has such nice graphics and such a smooth animations. 
Really well polished work.


----------



## Courier 6 (May 13, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> Ahhh, I see how you roll lol. TBH I have seldom used power armor and in over 2000 hours logged in this game, I gotta concede... it's fully out of spite for them handing it to you right away. I said "Nuh uh, I'm gonna suffer on hard with my shitty pipe guns and sciencey gimp suit."
> 
> Honestly I think I just find myself out there too early. I'll generally be makin that trek ~level 11 to get the luck and agility bobbleheads out by spectacle island. Just as soon as I have the Overseer's Guardian and a few perks. I'm not farming legendaries yet. But I actually don't farm them at all, it's modded to spawn more legendary foes sooner. And then every steamer trunk has one as well. Why use tedious exploits in a fully moddable single-player, yanno?
> 
> ...


I don´t have any mods on my game, just all the DLCs, and I don´t cheat either, I just take stuff as it comes, I´m level 87, some weapons I leave behind if they are not interesting to me, I´ll do the survivor later, I want to play fallout 3 too, but right now I got no dineros lol, have lots of fun


----------



## Hyderz (May 16, 2022)

Im glad i've put some investment into gun/armor mod + science 

Gun Modding is fun  and currently this is my fav weapon, can easily immobilize mobs


----------



## EntropyZ (May 16, 2022)

Have you heard of the award-winning MMORPG, Final Fantasy XIV, that includes a free trial up to Level 60 and it's first expansion "Heavensward"? In which you play as "John Final Fantasy" or the Warrior of Light and mess up some dudes that wear creepy robes...

Yeah, I renewed my sub again after taking my third break since the pandemic, it's been a long road, but I've started an alternate character or two and gone through the main story up to the last expansion 4 times without buying a story skip, just to see how fast I can speedrun it. It is crazy. The game is mechanically unsound in a few areas, especially textures and balance issues in current PVP, other than a few minor annoyances. It is a damn good time and totally worth the play time, not even counting the subscription. Anyway, here's a few err... "gposes" I did to remind myself of the memories I made over the few years I've been playing.

The game literally kept me away from playing anything else in my Steam library. If you spend logging in each day as a ritual, even despite work or school, you've been called out. You're addicted.


----------



## Courier 6 (May 17, 2022)

Hyderz said:


> Im glad i've put some investment into gun/armor mod + science
> 
> Gun Modding is fun  and currently this is my fav weapon, can easily immobilize mobs
> View attachment 247553


I don´t have an especific favorite, but 3 of my favorites, explosive gaus rifle and the penetrating one that ignores 30% of armor and energy strengt, the explosive single barrel shotgun, they hit hard man!


----------



## Kissamies (May 17, 2022)

Played some FF VII Remake as I still haven't played it much yet, just played the Sector 5 reactor part. It's a shitty port, I must say. Normally runs with stable 60fps but I had totally random weird slowdowns (and it's installed on a SSD).


----------



## Blaeza (May 17, 2022)

Forza Horizon 5 as I've been a Forza nut since Motorsport 2. Its fun but I want Motorsport 8. Quick go on Battlefield 5 too. Just don't get into games like I used to. On Xbox series S as no PSU or monitor for my PC yet.


----------



## Cvrk (May 18, 2022)

EntropyZ said:


> Have you heard of the award-winning MMORPG


There is no such thing as an award-winning mmo. There all farming simulators. After you're done killing these 100 mobs. Go kill 100 more. Are you done with those 200 mobs? Good. Go kill 100 more. 
These awards only exist inside the genre. Meaning, only...ONLY inside the mmo community, people that farm find a farming game that is the best, and then give it an award. 
Have you heard about rock cocaine, crack cocaine, cut cocaine or pure cocaine? rock cocaine is the best. The award was given by people that do cocaine in general. 

Anyways.


----------



## Sithaer (May 18, 2022)

Cvrk said:


> There is no such thing as an award-winning mmo. There all farming simulators. After you're done killing these 100 mobs. Go kill 100 more. Are you done with those 200 mobs? Good. Go kill 100 more.
> These awards only exist inside the genre. Meaning, only...ONLY inside the mmo community, people that farm find a farming game that is the best, and then give it an award.
> Have you heard about rock cocaine, crack cocaine, cut cocaine or pure cocaine? rock cocaine is the best. The award was given by people that do cocaine in general.
> 
> ...



Well personally I would rather play a story based MMO than any souls like game but thats just me.
MMOs tend to get grindy when you reach end game but you can still have a lot of fun before that and even after if you are into the grindy/raid/party aspect of the game. '_I've played ARPGs and MMOs for thousands of hours, probably my most played game genres'_

Also, that Final Fantasy MMO has probably the best story out there, supposedly better than most AAA single player games so yea thats why ppl praise it. _'and maybe the reason why I might pick it up later, not to play it as an MMO but as a story game then ditch it when I'm done'_


----------



## SN2716057 (May 18, 2022)

Good ol 'Goodbye-frames' Arma 3









I tried Arma Reforger but it isn't the whole game so I'll wait for Arma 4.



The frames in single player (tutorial) were impressive though, and the animations are smooth. Loads of very handy improvements; like scroll wheel makes you walk or run and crawl slow or faster, finally be able to climb a ladder faster or by holding shift slide down, looking at certain objects makes you control them (switching seats in a car), etc.


----------



## robot zombie (May 19, 2022)

FO4, hooked on these pseudo-RT shaders for ReShade. I say 'pseudo' because they actually use path-tracing, they aren't nearly as powerful, and cannot replace the game's lighting system - it draws extra crud on top rather than hooking into the render pipeline itself, so it's lossier. ReShade just draws an overlay, essentially. But when you combine them and play around with which contribute what, it's interesting. You still get significantly more accurate global illumination. Performance isn't too bad, though running two requires dialing down the sampling. Makes it a bit noisy, but I'm hoping to rectify that with some TAA. I may disable game AA to gain a little more back and clean it up. Need to disable noise in ENB. I still have to play with this a lot to really get my head around it. It's not without its issues.

First is with ENB that has all of the ENB lighting like AO/IL, better bloom, vegetation shadows, etc. Second is with the path-traced global illumination. Two shader plugins: RadiantGI and RTGI.

PRO TIP: If you really want to compare the images below, I recommend downloading them and toggling back and forth in an image viewer. That, or click on them and use the forum's built-in viewer to cycle back and forth. You will see it WAYYYY more dramatically there. I swear, it's almost impossible to tell otherwise. It adds lighting and shadows across the whole image. It's kind of crazy when you're actually looking around.







Look carefully and you'll see how the distribution of shadows has sort of flipped for many surfaces, with them getting variable amounts of added occlusion across their surfaces to account for light source direction - such as the window frame, chairs, and fan. The light reflecting from surfaces near sources is more accurate - such as the bar and the stools under the lamp, or the table under the fan.



Spoiler: see what these shaders are doing



RadiantGI



RTGI



This is the lighting that winds up blending together to generate a different impact. You can see, I need to configure them to work together. RTGI is better with shadows because it is literally using MXAO to boost them. Radiant does better with the ambient lighting. Together, they pick up on different things, but I need to mind the overlap. It's a start.



[/spoiler]


Spoiler: more comparison


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (May 19, 2022)

This week's free game from Epic: Prey. Choose your path carefully...



Spoiler: Ending



My life as Morgan Yu is a lie...


----------



## Splinterdog (May 19, 2022)

Playing with Ford Transit vans and the humble Ford Anglia in Mexico.
The game looks stunning by the way!


----------



## SN2716057 (May 19, 2022)

The Ford Escort/Cosworth is still the best car in the game, imo.

Playing 117 in Halo Infinite, game runs butter smooth.


----------



## The red spirit (May 20, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> The Ford Escort/Cosworth is still the best car in the game, imo.


There's no such thing as best car in game, when you can make almost any car fast. Cars in Forza are nothing but shells, since you decide how capable it will be. So it mostly boils down to looks.


----------



## Splinterdog (May 20, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> There's no such thing as best car in game, when you can make almost any car fast. Cars in Forza are nothing but shells, since you decide how capable it will be. So it mostly boils down to looks.


Party pooper!


----------



## Audioave10 (May 20, 2022)

Do you play 20 year old games? A great video about the old skill of map - making. I've been trying these out.


----------



## The red spirit (May 20, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> Party pooper!


So what's best looking car in H5 for you? I would say Supra mk3 or Ford Sierra or EK9.


----------



## THE_EGG (May 20, 2022)

Gran Turismo 7 every day after work for 30-60min. Helps my brain to delete my work day haha. 

Rainbow Six Siege or Battlefield V after dinner.


----------



## LifeOnMars (May 20, 2022)

West Of Loathing, a game guaranteed to give you a laugh after a crappy day at work. My character is definitely based around Chevy Chase in the Fletch films


----------



## Audioave10 (May 20, 2022)

On W10 thru Steam - Crysis 2 ....


----------



## Splinterdog (May 20, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> So what's best looking car in H5 for you? I would say Supra mk3 or Ford Sierra or EK9.


I haven't played FH5 all that much to be honest, but my favourite from FH3 was the Ford Capri, the last version of which, in real life, was a lovely Brooklands 280 with a V6 2.8i.
Shame it's not in any of the games, but I might be mistaken.


----------



## The red spirit (May 20, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> I haven't played FH5 all that much to be honest, but my favourite from FH3 was the Ford Capri, the last version of which, in real life, was a lovely Brooklands 280 with a V6 2.8i.
> Shame it's not in any of the games, but I might be mistaken.
> View attachment 248173


There's 1973 Capri in Horizon 5. Horizon 2 also had some Cabri. Both aren't 280s, but at least some Cabri is there.


----------



## robot zombie (May 21, 2022)

Starting to get more of a feel for the settings on these "RT" shaders as far as FO4 goes. The settings are not the most intuitive at first. Lots of just having it toss up only what it's actually changing and tweaking sliders until I understand  It's not that I can't see what they're doing with the effect enabled normally... what they do is just inconsistent... as in how they factor in varies by scene. Both shaders have different ways of being tailored with lots of oddly specific options that you could never guess that you absolutely need. I think this would always have to be configured very closely to the game to really look right at all. It's tricky, but rewarding.

Again... VERY hard to tell just looking side by side. Click on one and use the forum viewer for a real comparison. It's kind of funny, how little it looks like it's really doing. It's like an optical illusion. It seems subtle but it really is not. Toggling in game shows a huge difference.









Spoiler: more


----------



## AlwaysHope (May 21, 2022)

Still on borderlands 3. Never seen a game before with so many crazy different guns! 
Tuning it at 1440p with highest fps possible on my hardware atm.


----------



## Rahnak (May 21, 2022)

I've recently finished A Plague Tale: Innocence, pretty good game (thanks, Epic!) and now I'm trying out DAEMON X MACHINA.

And FH5 every week, of course. Gotta collect 'em all.



I'm only missing a 2016 Honda Civic. The other 3 have not yet been released.


----------



## AlejoZ (May 21, 2022)

Some Duke from 2000 era


----------



## mama (May 21, 2022)

Cvrk said:


> There is no such thing as an award-winning mmo. There all farming simulators. After you're done killing these 100 mobs. Go kill 100 more. Are you done with those 200 mobs? Good. Go kill 100 more.
> These awards only exist inside the genre. Meaning, only...ONLY inside the mmo community, people that farm find a farming game that is the best, and then give it an award.
> Have you heard about rock cocaine, crack cocaine, cut cocaine or pure cocaine? rock cocaine is the best. The award was given by people that do cocaine in general.
> 
> ...


Elden Ring has taken over my life...


----------



## robot zombie (May 22, 2022)

Rahnak said:


> I've recently finished A Plague Tale: Innocence, pretty good game (thanks, Epic!)


I think there's a little sequel coming out some time in June. I'm interested to see what they build on in the next go. The story they give is that the engine for Innocence was a culmination of all of the things they learned building engines for all of those little franchise offshoot titles they did before. It seems like they like to build as the go, from the ground up. I think the scope is supposed to be a little smaller than the last one, but hopefully that means they've ramped other things up to move on with. I kind of wonder what other kinds of titles they might do now. That game really surprised me with how interesting and well-crafted it was.


I think I've really gotten it together with my global illumination for FO4. It's been a crazy adventure, just uncovering layers to dialing it all in. RTGI and RadiantGI for ReShade. They do crazy things. I don't even think ENB is nessesary. For many games, ReShade could cover a lot of what that does to work with those path-traced GI shaders. Now that I've spent some serious time delving deeper into it alongside all of my other post-processing settings and playing the game, I'm convinced it's truly powerful stuff. Even doing quick comparisons, you don't fully get it. Once it's working correctly, it's almost like you don't see it at all. Things just look so much more undeniably *right*. I love entering different parts of spaces now, they just feel so much realer every time. It really is about the smart separation it adds in conjunction with a regular FO4 mod that turns off a lot of the flat global ambient in favor of turning on direct lighting from sources indoors. Outside, it's making the directional light follow the sun just about down to the horizon. The GI comes in between that stuff and the godrays - and just makes things pop.



Spoiler: rambling about settings - AMA, the pseudo-RT-GI works with most games



I have a lot of re-balancing to do with my ENB (any tone changes there effect the RT/path-traced GI,) but there is no going back. I disabled the HBAO+ from the engine... actually disabled the AO completely, going for nothing but a little ENB SSAO (carefully dialed-in to add just a little dimension, reducing sampling to further cut both effect and performance hit.) FO4's HBAO+ is nice, but with the GI, it becomes too distracting and overrides too much of both the bounce light and shadows drawn. That's aside from the fact that it's fairly heavy when you are running a lot of extremely GPU-intensive stuff. I had to drop the ENB IL considerably for similar reasons - it sets off odd beams of distracting glow around some edges, even though a little bit is still needed to blend the GI in, like with the AO. I needed the performance boost regardless, but I realized I had too much in general and the images look smoother and less crowded with far less. The GI can add its own contrast quite a lot *like* MXAO, but more meticulously congruent with light angles than an AO algorithm would ever manage. ENB has localshadows to add a sense of dimension to ground foliage and other smaller polygonal contours and shapes close-to/on the ground - you don't need AO for that and in fact, strong AO crowds it out with darkness eating grass. Leave room for more dynamic GI.

I had to capitulate on performance with that stuff either way - the RTGI shader needs a decent amount of samples to work to its fullest, which had my 2060 dipping as low as 45fps at times - hence delving into the AO downsize. I did gain ~3-4 frames in the worst cases that way.

When it comes to the RTGI shader, the sample-per-ray count adds to what catches and how much/far. Basically, RTGI throws rays out from the camera towards sources, but on the bounce path, it diffuses out on tangential 'sub-bounces'. I crank it to 14 out of 20. Every ray hits up to 14 sub-bounces, only stopped if it surpasses its 'ray length' (actually more of a time-out,) before hitting a bounce point again. Technically, it goes a step further than RTX in this regard. You crank the ray length to smooth it out a little, so it doesn't poke too starkly through fog or cause 'lighter burn' black marks on smaller surfaces (it can even turn actors into black silhouettes.) If they time-out sooner, the effect gets condensed closer to the bounce-point - the more 'time' you give them, the further that same total amount of light/shadow stretches out.

I was able to pull a lot more bounce lights and shadows out of RTGI by dialing up the path-tracing samples and increasing how long it runs. Keep the ray count at 4-6 and sample at half-res for +35% performance boost without noticeable loss in effect or quality. This got me back to 50-60 fps everywhere.

RadiantGI only ever uses one ray, can run on just 4 samples, and allows for half-res sampling, but the main cost is always the amount of denoise filtering you add, which is absolutely needed to avoid unsightly haloing at higher GI power levels. It forms massive jello globs of light without it. But it's so great with brightly-lit areas when set to catch on the right distance range. It also has that distance ground emittance that sets off levels in the mid-background. But generalized emittance also catches on a lot of what the bloom itself throws out on surfaces, creating this blended effect. All said and done, they add a great amount of depth and dimension to everything - I love what it does, even though it can be very GPU-heavy. It just took some re-configuring to get the power to run them right and still have them both doing what they do best - together.

This has taught me a lot about what it must take to work RTX GI into a game and have it look right. It takes some changes to the imagespace and post-processing, in addition to tuning the many non-intuitive parameters of the GI itself, which I imagine are much more involved with the Nvidia-sauce. Though one of the shaders I'm using is supposedly informed directly by said sauce. Either way, it is the real deal. Color me impressed. It was well worth the learning curve.

In the process of streamlining, I dropped the Kawase blur bloom I was feeding as an override via ENB from 25 stages to just 5... which as I expected, gave me back about 4-5 frames constant. But as I hadn't expected, gave me a noticeably stronger, but softer bloom at lower overall values in the main settings. Still looks pretty high-fidelity. I do recommend that shader for ENB users, it's so nice and 'modern' looking. It plays with this GI stuff to give everything this warmly-saturated, misty look that I think really suits the game and gives it an almost next-gen level fancyness. But even on its own, Kawase really adds a lot of organic general warmth to things - especially in the exponentially less GPU-intensive 5-stage mode.

When you factor in all of the the grading, lighting, tone/contrast-shaping, and massively upgraded bloom dialed in via ENB, I think it finally starts breaking away from the base game on a level that has already been possible in Skyrim. It helps to have upgraded textures, too. Better materials come out smoother and more natural under the GI. More than anything it is about the quality of the normal and specular mapping. And I don't just mean like, the data fidelity of them, but how well-done they really are - UV coherence included. I've spent a lot of time scouting those out for nearly every object and surface in FO4.

I need to get screenshots with characters in them. It has a really dramatic effect on actors, mostly in the shadows drawn onto them by RTGI (though the bounce-light does catch prominently when they're near enough to a strong enough source.) Actors also benefit a lot from the path-trace-assisted subsurface scattering provided by RadiantGI. The latter really has a way of cleaning up their faces and giving them smooth, fleshy substance, while the former puts them much more *where they are* in the scene. RTGI is most consistently dramatic on them.

The only downside to doing path-traced lighting through ReShade is that it draws *over* engine-generated fog. With interiors, shadows on some objects have that same starkness as AO over fog in spots. The shadowed sections just cut sharply through the fog as the object/surface stretches into the distance. I'll need to mod the distance fog inside down a bit to make it less obvious.

Outside, this isn't often an issue, as I have the fog far out enough that GI shadows do nothing by the time fog is a major factor. Stuff that's close enough to catch is better cutting through. It does catch gobs of bounce lighting and sky emittance that wash-out a lot of occlusion not on the backs of trees, which gives it a lot of extra dimension over distance. The shadows mostly hit on things blocking the sun close to you, combining with the aforementioned distant-fog-gathering to give a stronger sense of separation across the whole image. The fog grows brighter between the trees it courses through in the distance, and pockets of shadow cast by those same trees loom darker behind and beneath them.

I need to mess with my gamma and tone shaping in ENB more to maximize the effect. It will actually multiply the strength of the GI. I can give it more headroom in ENB, make room starting with the engine-level output and proceed to make the global illumination stronger in order bring more clean, dimensional contrast than is otherwise possible without cooking the image like a bad photoshop from the 2000's. That's where the magic of this whole path-traced lighting effect is - it essentially creates a new lighting dynamic that is both stronger and more nuanced, both making the images appear more natural and adding a subtle, but crucial form of depth. That is the one engine-level part about this. It uses engine depth information to draw path-traced illumination effects.



It kind of does what I think fake HDR wants to do, what pre-calculated AO/IL want to do, and what bloom wishes it could do (RadiantGI even has bounce-light subsurface scattering,) only the overall effect is much smoother/more incisive, and the balance makes it much more plausible. It really adds a nice sense of depth across stages. Materials appear more.... *corporeal*. Inside and outside - in different ways at different times. You get this really pleasing distribution of color and light along the depth plane. When light and shadow more accurately follow sources as well as diffuse across surfaces, it's a whole different feel.

Personally I think it's awesome. It's like I was building up everything I needed to capitalize on it all along. Path-traced global illumination one of my favorite things I've come into in a long time, when it comes to modding games.






Spoiler: more screenshots


----------



## Hyderz (May 22, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> I think there's a little sequel coming out some time in June. I'm interested to see what they build on in the next go. The story they give is that the engine for Innocence was a culmination of all of the things they learned building engines for all of those little franchise offshoot titles they did before. It seems like they like to build as the go, from the ground up. I think the scope is supposed to be a little smaller than the last one, but hopefully that means they've ramped other things up to move on with. I kind of wonder what other kinds of titles they might do now. That game really surprised me with how interesting and well-crafted it was.
> 
> 
> I think I've really gotten it together with my global illumination for FO4. It's been a crazy adventure, just uncovering layers to dialing it all in. RTGI and RadiantGI for ReShade. They do crazy things. I don't even think ENB is nessesary. For many games, ReShade could cover a lot of what that does to work with those path-traced GI shaders. Now that I've spent some serious time delving deeper into it alongside all of my other post-processing settings and playing the game, I'm convinced it's truly powerful stuff. Even doing quick comparisons, you don't fully get it. Once it's working correctly, it's almost like you don't see it at all. Things just look so much more undeniably *right*. I love entering different parts of spaces now, they just feel so much realer every time. It really is about the smart separation it adds in conjunction with a regular FO4 mod that turns off a lot of the flat global ambient in favor of turning on direct lighting from sources indoors. Outside, it's making the directional light follow the sun just about down to the horizon. The GI comes in between that stuff and the godrays - and just makes things pop.
> ...



looks really neat!


----------



## robot zombie (May 22, 2022)

Cvrk said:


> There is no such thing as an award-winning mmo. There all farming simulators. After you're done killing these 100 mobs. Go kill 100 more. Are you done with those 200 mobs? Good. Go kill 100 more.
> These awards only exist inside the genre. Meaning, only...ONLY inside the mmo community, people that farm find a farming game that is the best, and then give it an award.
> Have you heard about rock cocaine, crack cocaine, cut cocaine or pure cocaine? rock cocaine is the best. The award was given by people that do cocaine in general.


Older single-player RPGs could definitely involve some serious farming. I guess it was more optional, but with the level barriers you could encounter, it was often necessary to go back and 'grind' for hours to get that special skill or item. Maybe even a whole set! A lot of this was cartridge limitations. Grind mechanics were used to add play time without taking up too much extra memory. Same basic concept, though. Funnily enough, I think I peaked with those games wayyy back when I had an Adderall prescription. I got 60 of the strongest ones per month. Thank god that was over 10 years ago - and note that when an atheist is thanking god, you know it's serious! 

It made me understand how it could be that when it comes to gambling addiction, it's not the winning that keeps you playing, but the pulling of the lever itself. Dopamine is thought of as the reward neurotransmitter... but actually it is the "Go, seek, do." neurotransmitter. It's not released when you get the thing, but rather when the thing is on the table *for* you to get. When you actually get the thing, there's another surge, but it drops just a little while after. The sustained pinging happens along the way to that. Some studies have even shown that losing more makes certain people want to play a lot more. Those games are set up to make you feel like there is a reward coming while directing and engaging simple, immediate, intuitive actions and decisions - motivating you to react in particular ways. That anticipation of something happening is what comprises the obsessive behaviors seen in the chase of dopamine highs. As long as you continue to register more dopa-triggering stimuli, your brain continues to tell you that something big is about to happen. That registers to many people as something highly euphoric in itself. To actually 'get there' would make you like Alexander after conquering his way to the sea itself. It's depression. That is why there must always be more to chew into. That is why it is a 'chase' and not a 'capture'.



Hyderz said:


> looks really neat!


It's been a lot of fun to mess around with! I don't think FO4 is the best game to use it with. I discovered that I had it installed in my Horizon Zero Dawn ReShade and I think that RadiantGI had a much nicer effect there. More modern engines give the shaders a lot more to work with, especially in terms of what those shaders consider to be light sources. It can also just be a matter of how much detail things have in a polygonal sense, as well as how light is placed to begin with.

It's pretty cool that anybody with a decently strong GPU for their resolution can just hook ReShade into almost any game and add-in some of the same kind of global illumination that goes into RTX titles. The people doing shaders for ENB and ReShade can be very creative.


----------



## Frick (May 22, 2022)

Prey, the latest one. Quite good so far.



robot zombie said:


> Older single-player RPGs could definitely involve some serious farming. I guess it was more optional, but with the level barriers you could encounter, it was often necessary to go back and 'grind' for hours.



Oohh yeah. Look at the older JRPGs. Chrono Trigger has a boss that is almost impossible if you're geared wrong and underleveled, and it's pretty easy to get to that boss. This is why the enemies keep respawning so you can walk around and grind some XP until you level up sufficently (and you can't get out of that area either). Same with all those JRPGs, at least the oned I've played.


----------



## robot zombie (May 22, 2022)

Frick said:


> Prey, the latest one. Quite good so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Oohh yeah. Look at the older JRPGs. Chrono Trigger has a boss that is almost impossible if you're geared wrong and underleveled, and it's pretty easy to get to that boss. This is why the enemies keep respawning so you can walk around and grind some XP until you level up sufficently (and you can't get out of that area either). Same with all those JRPGs, at least the oned I've played.


Ahhhh Chrono Trigger... love that game but there was definitely a lot of that. If you were smart, you went out with different party configurations in order to grind up combo spells to then mob those enemies in those locations. Every party member had their own skillsets to grind, which got you through different sections quicker and could be enhanced by combining them. Similar to FF6 (US) for the same console. Every party member had unique skills to grind-up, with a lot of them even having multiple sets of ultra-rare gear with huge 'skill build' oriented stat boosts that elevate them to different levels in combat. That stuff wouldn't just be given to you either. IF you didn't have to grind to get it, you had to grind to get to it... after figuring out that it's even there to go for. Full imp set for Mog, anyone?

But my god man... FF6 starts OFF with grinding. Like, you should probably do that on the first dungeon it drops you in.

That stuff was cool though, because for all of the grinding you did, it could pay off in huge dividends strategically, if only you plan it out. With smart grinding you could set up to not just run a train on enemies, but the whole terminal.


----------



## Sithaer (May 22, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> Still on borderlands 3. Never seen a game before with so many crazy different guns!
> Tuning it at 1440p with highest fps possible on my hardware atm.



Yeah the gun variety is definitely much better than at relase, now in the final version of the game its in a much better state and theres a fair ammount of guns that are end game capable and can be used in multiple builds just fine.
I also carry 5-10 guns in my inventory on all of my 3 end game chars and use them depending on my mood.




robot zombie said:


> It made me understand how it could be that when it comes to gambling addiction, it's not the winning that keeps you playing, but the pulling of the lever itself. Dopamine is thought of as the reward neurotransmitter... but actually it is the "Go, seek, do." neurotransmitter. It's not released when you get the thing, but rather when the thing is on the table *for* you to get. When you actually get the thing, there's another surge, but it drops just a little while after. The sustained pinging happens along the way to that. Some studies have even shown that losing more makes certain people want to play a lot more. Those games are set up to make you feel like there is a reward coming while directing and engaging simple, immediate, intuitive actions and decisions - motivating you to react in particular ways. That anticipation of something happening is what comprises the obsessive behaviors seen in the chase of dopamine highs. As long as you continue to register more dopa-triggering stimuli, your brain continues to tell you that something big is about to happen. That registers to many people as something highly euphoric in itself. To actually 'get there' would make you like Alexander after conquering his way to the sea itself. It's depression. That is why there must always be more to chew into. That is why it is a 'chase' and not a 'capture'.



Yup I also fall into that category, well not as bad as when I was younger but I can still grind/farm and enjoy it.
Back in my elementary/early high school days when I was playing Diablo 2 I could farm the same bosses for hours every day after school in the hopes of getting some rare loot.
Safe to say that I was close to addicted to the game and the grind aspect since that was my first game like that.

Ppl asked me a few times before how can I do that, idk I can't explain it I just don't mind and farm like its nothing.
Ofc if I don't find the game itself fun then nope but then I wouldn't be playing the game in the first place.

To stay with the Borderlands 3 example, in that game its almost a common thing that ppl download save files with maxed out chars/gear/build and I'm like dude why would I do that.
That would completely destroy and ruin the game for me, I love to slowly build up my chars and gear on my own and farm for it.

To be honest after my chars/build are complete I lose the interest in the game rather fast cause theres like nothing left to do when I can already easily destroy every content in the said game and have/found everything I wanted. _'luckily in BL 3 this still lasted me a good 1000+ hours since the relase day so I can't complain really'_


----------



## robot zombie (May 22, 2022)

Sithaer said:


> Yup I also fall into that category, well not as bad as when I was younger but I can still grind/farm and enjoy it.
> Back in my elementary/early high school days when I was playing Diablo 2 I could farm the same bosses for hours every day after school in the hopes of getting some rare loot.
> Safe to say that I was close to addicted to the game and the grind aspect since that was my first game like that.


Haha, I know exactly what you're saying. I used to get downright jazzed just *thinking* about my path to grinding out RPGs while I was in class and stuff. I had a horizon to shoot for - some sick, powerful thing to use, but I really think I was more excited about having that thing to shoot for than actually getting it. Because as soon as I'd get there, another sprawling endeavor would take my attention.



> To stay with the Borderlands 3 example, in that game its almost a common thing that ppl download save files with maxed out chars/gear/build and I'm like dude why would I do that.
> That would completely destroy and ruin the game for me, I love to slowly build up my chars and gear on my own and farm for it.
> 
> To be honest after my chars/build are complete I lose the interest in the game rather fast cause theres like nothing left to do when I can already easily destroy every content in the said game and have/found everything I wanted. _'luckily in BL 3 this still lasted me a good 1000+ hours since the relase day so I can't complain really'_



I'm the same with Fallout, really. I enjoy the building-up process so much that I slow the whole leveling curve to less than half normal XP for each XP-granting task. I've modded it to have more rewards and tiered things to go for... more randomized rares to find all over the world - as well as placed mod items that you have to work your way up to being able to get and use, all of that kind of stuff. More tiers and variation to crafting skill checks. And the thing is... there is enough variability in how things go that each character I build is different. I make it even harder on myself by making enemies really tough to face unprepared, but fairly quick to dispatch with a little skill when set-up sufficiently well. You're kind of always 'earning it' in some way.

Cruel irony that in almost any level-driven game where I get close to 'maxing-out' a character, I lose interest. There's something about starting a new character that feels just like waking up rested on the first morning of an obligation-free vacation. And I don't think it's just nostalgia. I could go the other way and say it's a lot like waking up for a day at work that you are *really* looking forward to, like you can't wait to get started. Sounds twisted, probably is. But that's more or less the feeling. It's something kind of simple and pure.

I'll take this moment to remind everyone yet again that I have severe ADHD, which I am not medicated for.  It makes that sort of thing a double-edged sword. On one end, my brain has extra-beefy dopamine pathways that provide the capability for normally unattainable levels of granular focus, but they are underfed. Most people are not capable of sustaining the peak focus that I can with my weirdly-developed brain. Think of a v12 engine with a fuel-injection system that normally only pushes the volume for a typical straight 6. In my behavior, I'm always trying to get more fuel into the chambers, more of that dopamine-seeking behavior. It's borderline instinctual behavior, calling on the limbic system an everything. Took me years of adulting to fully realize that about myself. I can literally just sprint and my general intellect increases. I am a genius at on-your-feet jobs, and a bumbling idiot at a desk and it's really as simple as one having more moving around. On the other end, when I do drum up enough dopamine stimuli to get full engine power, I shoot off in a straight line, going too fast to turn, even if I tried. A good MMO could ruin my life, I steer clear 

You can almost look at my posts and see when I am and am not in that state, I swear. There's an entirely different stride I will hit with depth and detail, all the way down to the sentence structuring itself. It's the same mechanism that puts a person on the grind path - I'm almost certain. Like, why is it that every time I grind away at a Fallout or Skyrim character, I then have to hop online and write EVERYTHING about it... like REALLY every time, unceasingly for years? It's the dopamine!

It's funny too... I think all people's brains work like this. It's just that there are some in the population who's brains have a lot of extra circuitry for exactly those things. I have a lot of insight into it because it is very strong in me. But when I try to show other people where it is in them and what they do, it's like they don't see it. Sometimes I think I'd rather choose my rabbit holes than be pulled around their general orbit, never fully falling in. The more I understand it and be deliberate with it, the more I like falling in, and the less it has to interfere with the rest of my life.


----------



## Strix_Gaming (May 22, 2022)

I Play some Simulation Games like BeamNG.drive, Assetto Corsa, Omsi 2 or ETS 2
Horror Games like Pacify, Phasmophobia.
And my Favourite War Thunder.


----------



## Melvis (May 22, 2022)

Ive just started playing It Takes Two with my girl friend and its alot of fun! Really enjoying it!


----------



## SN2716057 (May 22, 2022)

Halo Infinite - Those marines have really good healthcare or are clones of sort, the way they jump off rocks and stuff.


----------



## R-T-B (May 22, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> Halo Infinite - Those marines have really good healthcare or are clones of sort, the way they jump off rocks and stuff.


On the OG halo one on Xbox classic they used to just drive us off cliffs in the warthog...


----------



## robot zombie (May 23, 2022)

Got a good screenshot to break down the processing I use on FO4. It's really interesting, how much you can do with such a dated starting point. It's worth just clicking the first screenshot and cycling to see how different it really is.



Spoiler



We can start with a bare image, with the default engine processing. The one change here is that interior lighting relies more on direct sources than it does in vanilla. I also can't just disable all of the high detail textures. But the overall look when it comes to the image shaping is still vanilla. This is what a regular FO4 interior looks like.



I don't see it much, so it's like... shockingly hideous to me lol

But I guess it isn't terrible. The lantern does throw some direct shadows out, with a slightly rotating source flicker to boost it. But things are looking pretty flat, especially in the highlights. All of the stark shadow transitions make low-polygon objects look like cardboard. This is a SUPER 'video-gamey' looking game. Something I don't appreciate often enough with how far I've deviated from the base look. Lets put some ENB on it.



Now, we have some ambient occlusion for objects - things are no longer uniformly baked in lantern ambience and there is better separation between objects as well as a better sense of polygonal detail across surfaces. Transitions from dark to light are easier, with very distinct background/foreground separation. Light has contour. Tone shaping and LUT grading give a darker but more natural image profile that is far easier to look at, which is further aided by upgraded adaptation and bloom algorithms, as well as some slight DOF that all comes together to give a better sense of light diffusing across space. We even get some tiny local shadows around some smaller contours. Not nearly as bright and in your face as vanilla, but far less flat. This particular look is not what everyone likes - many go higher contrast with this stuff but personally I like a smoother image for fewer complications and less eye fatigue. I also happen to think it just looks better toned down rather than up.

FO4 is a game easily overdone with stacked post-processing. Many do not have the self-control for it IMO. Go peep some screenshots over on the Nexus, check out some of the reshade presets shared on there. I don't wanna throw shade(lol) but you'll see a lot of examples of how easily it goes overboard. And you yourself do not see it as well as other people, because your impression is niched-out by staring at it as it gradually changes - you adjust and it looks normal. I've taken a lot of time to understand what every aspect of what I mess with is actually doing, and it has made me increasingly more conservative with everything. I have a built up intuition for where I'm at with the image, without needing to hone-in and really *see* it to know what's happening because I understand how what I'm changing works. You have to accept reasonable goals for the end result, let things fall into their own place and it'll look consistently better in the end.

After this, we put the icing on the cake with an improvised take on ray-traced global illumination. I use ReShade to bring in RadiantGI and RTGI, which cast rays in order to draw new shadows and light onto scenes in real time, quite a lot like the real thing, though nowhere near the same quality levels. RTGI is currently set to be pushing out 6 rays per pixel, which then branch out on 18 raymarching steps per ray (which is part of what takes it from ray-tracing to path-tracing). So it really is calculating a lot of lighting and the effect can be pretty dramatic.



It almost looks like too much, but that's because I'm running RTGI in 'still' mode, which cranks quality but doesn't have the same amount of filtering as the real-time mode yet, causing it to over-accent close to some edges.

But you can see that transitions between lighter and darker surfaces have changed yet again... only this time they follow the light angle set by the lantern that is illuminating this little corner. You have more shadows drawn on the parts receiving less light from the lantern all over the screen - even on the gun. You have bounce light reaching over the top and sides of the table, climbing over the terminal, and even between the two wooden file cabinets. It's doing as much of that as it is determining what actually is not receiving light and darkening it accordingly. Some things blend more, while others stand out. You can also see how everything has taken on more of the color qualities of the surrounding light. Everything caught by the light now glows slightly against the contrast thrown by new shadows, with all of it warming up the color temp in accordance with both the yellow-orange lantern and the pinker sunset ambience flatly filling the room.

These plugins basically 'learn' that information by shooting rays out from the camera across what the engine tells it about the depth layer. The depth layer can be represented in the form of a 2D image not unlike a normal bumpmap for a texture (the reference image that gives it the appearance of having 3D surface contour under light,) only it is really just an abstract matrix generated organically on a per-frame basis, after mesh collision and visibility within the screenspace has been calculated, basically revealing the on-screen Z-axis to any 2D raster shaders that work dynamically with camera-based depth. It's that crucial 3D to 2D conversion needed for so many basic processing tasks handled by game engines, letting those 2D shaders 'understand' the shapes and contours that the camera sees in a given frame. It's essentially baked physics for the render pipeline to use, like tracing paper to help the shaders draw better and smarter. It even contains information about the physical light sources in the worldspace, and mesh-flagged material emittance properties. Nearly every 3D game engine has and uses one to facilitate shader calculations that rely on scene geometry but only need what the camera actually sees. It's where most of what you actually end up seeing on the screen begins being drawn. The GI shaders use that to inform the behavior of the rays, which they then use to distribute light and shadow with literally unprecedented accuracy, pixel-by-pixel and frame-by-frame.

I never thought something like this could be possible in ReShade. It's crazy to me that this runs smoothly. It definitely has some ghosting but frame rates are good! All said and done, I'm down ~5 frames.

What's most fascinating to me about it is how well it manages to hide how drastically it alters the images. I have the benefit of being able to toggle it instantly at any time, so I can see what it does and make a lot of comparisons compared to RTX GI. It changes so much, and yet you don't register what it's doing as part of an effect. It's almost disappointing when you stop and toggle. The changes just 'disappear' into the images the more you look at them. Then, you explore, get in a few firefights, and moment to moment everything just clicks and jives. I think this is the sort of thing that hits on lower level brain processing... like the part of your brain that makes depth and grouping 'real' for your vision in the real world. It's hard to get around that effect and see what it's doing that makes it hook into your perception in that way. You only get one or the other... big picture impact, or one detail that you can see as different, but can't see how it could make a big overall difference. Being able to really see what it's doing, and freely see how the parameters work/react to changes has told me a ton about what I've seen in RTX games. You could say it's been... illuminating.

Once you play with it on for a while, it's kind of hard to see the game without it. Everything just starts to look so much flatter.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (May 23, 2022)

Frick said:


> Prey, the latest one. Quite good so far.



Is that the one that Epic was giving away? Gave it a quick playthrough and I recommend the post-credits scene (depending on the ending you choose)



Spoiler: Ending I chose



I chose the advanced nullwave...


----------



## robot zombie (May 23, 2022)

I guess we all wear shades now, cool. "I have procured the Partystarter - it's time to move on the Corvega op." Meet the dynamic duo making a splash out in the greater Boston region  Our mercenary soldiers of fortune have just left a weapons shop named "Kill or Be Killed" after purchasing a bazooka colloquially known as "Partystarter" from a trans-coded assaultron robot with a femme-fatale-like murderlust and are now headed for the raider stronghold built out of the old Corvega assembly factory. Will their last minute ace in the hole be enough to punch through the raider's defenses and blow up a whole buncha cars? A town church bell rings out as a single flute flutters off and a somber, tense harmonica dances in. Lots of people are gonna be dyin and losin limbs. That's the scene I think is happening here.



It is Goodneighbor. We've got to blend in here XD. I wish Deacon would've shown up, but Piper knew exactly what to do in his absence. She understands what sunglasses are for. I don't know why the sunglasses. I just know that the sunglasses. They're sunglasses. This is why we need Deacon. He can make it clear. He could bring Zeke and then everyone could break out the tuxedos and pompadour wigs. It's that or we gotta break out the jeans and leather jackets. Rule the wastes with a deep chill.

Over the course of post-nuclear endeavors, our once plainly-cute, newly wed-and-retired lawyermom Nora has quickly gone wasteland VIP. Everywhere she goes, another figure appears, casually but menacingly looming. Her entourage always has her back. That's what the glasses are for - it's what they come with. Without the glasses, she is simply Piper, humble reporter for the Diamond City paper. But the moment the shades go on, she takes on the mantle of 'The Huscle' and all of the responsibility, dedication, and reward that comes with it. Heavy is the weight of the vision-shielding crowns resting upon these two's ears. This equip is for the VIPs, and the people who watch other people's backs - and nobody else. That is what it means to don the shades. They're not for the people who open doors for the people who open doors. Rather, they're the hands that tear the hinges off of said doors... with fingers like bullets. Only _The Right People_ can represent the sunglasses in this game world. Only time will tell if these two are indeed them.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 23, 2022)

Sithaer said:


> Yeah the gun variety is definitely much better than at relase, now in the final version of the game its in a much better state and theres a fair ammount of guns that are end game capable and can be used in multiple builds just fine.
> I also carry 5-10 guns in my inventory on all of my 3 end game chars and use them depending on my mood.
> 
> 
> ...



LOL this is like my journey through every game. Understand it, master it, build it proper and when done, drop it like a stone.

Its not the best approach to gaming, I've discovered, but those journeys are f'ing awesome nonetheless, albeit short. At some point you figure things out rather quickly, ignorance is bliss in that sense.


----------



## Sithaer (May 23, 2022)

Vayra86 said:


> LOL this is like my journey through every game. Understand it, master it, build it proper and when done, drop it like a stone.
> 
> Its not the best approach to gaming, I've discovered, but those journeys are f'ing awesome nonetheless, albeit short. At some point you figure things out rather quickly, ignorance is bliss in that sense.



Yeah sometimes I wish I could erase all my memories/knowledge of a game just so I could play+learn it again from scratch.
Sure I love knowing my games but nothing beats the first experience when its all new and exciting.

On a side note I think I'm finally finishing Vampyr today, gosh this game took me longer than I expected but it was an interesting game for me.
I guess doing a pacifist run did not help with my level progress huh. _'as in not killing/biting civilians to gain a lot of exp'_


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (May 23, 2022)

Vayra86 said:


> LOL this is like my journey through every game. Understand it, master it, build it proper and when done, drop it like a stone.
> 
> Its not the best approach to gaming, I've discovered, but those journeys are f'ing awesome nonetheless, albeit short. At some point you figure things out rather quickly, ignorance is bliss in that sense.


This. This is why I play free games. I demand the new and different, and very few games can capture my interest to return again and again.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 23, 2022)

Elden Ring: How To Defeat The Ancestor Spirit Boss
					

The Ancestor Spirit is one of the most spectacular boss fights in Elden Ring. Here's everything you need to know to best it in combat!




					www.thegamer.com
				







does anyone know what is considered to be the hardest of all bosses in Elden Ring?


----------



## Cvrk (May 23, 2022)

This is a what are you playing,not a specific game debate place. Since you triggered me, there is NO such thing as the hardest boss. it's not about ER, it's about souls games in general. 

if you finish the tutorial, forcing yourself to defeat from the beginning the horseman, that will be the hardest boss. WHatever boss you get stuck on, that is the hardest, cuz everyone has a different build and different play style.









@rtwjunkie why are you not playing this?


----------



## Space Lynx (May 23, 2022)

Cvrk said:


> This is a what are you playing,not a specific game debate place.



hmm... nothing in my post is about a debate, I was just asking a question about a game... welcome to my block list, I don't have time for drama over a little fucking game lol


----------



## Chomiq (May 23, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> The Ford Escort/Cosworth is still the best car in the game, imo.
> 
> Playing 117 in Halo Infinite, game runs butter smooth.


Yeah, my favorite is the 1991 gymkhana. Most fun I had with any car in FH5.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 23, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> hmm... nothing in my post is about a debate, I was just asking a question about a game... welcome to my block list, I don't have time for drama over a little fucking game lol


Well that escalated quickly. He's correct though, I think we should consider his point a good one. Topic isn't for specific game debates, you're much better off creating a separate one. I do it too, so I really did take it like a good suggestion tbh.

@Cvrk thanks for keeping us straight

SO, I'm playing Elden Ring right now...




Still having a lot of trouble with this kind of game. I guess I just suck at real combat


----------



## skizzo (May 23, 2022)

just stumbled onto this game in the last week. It's called "*UnMetal*" and the gameplay could mostly be described as stealth action/adventure paying homage to the original Metal Gear game released on MSX and NES.

However, this game is absolutely chocked full to the brim of humor and tongue in cheek references to the Metal Gear franchise and other popular games and shows. It's a pretty neat way to present the game and story. Honestly it's like what "Weird Al" Yankovic does with music parody....if he was a game developer this is the kind of games he would make lmao.

So if you're a fan of that kinda game or the Metal Gear series then this is something you should check out.  I went through the first mission so far and that's all I needed to play to understand this game lives up to it's excellent reviews


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 24, 2022)

skizzo said:


> homage to the original Metal Gear game released on MSX and NES.


Looks like a good quality SNES title!

It's on GOG:








						UnMetal
					

The free demo version of UnMetal is available on GOG.COM. You can download it  here




					www.gog.com
				




And here's the demo:








						UnMetal Demo
					

The full version of UnMetal is available on GOG.com. You can purchase it here  In 1972 a




					www.gog.com


----------



## LifeOnMars (May 24, 2022)

Played Unmetal a little while ago and reference it in this thread. It's a cracking game and the humour is top notch


----------



## Space Lynx (May 24, 2022)

LifeOnMars said:


> Played Unmetal a little while ago and reference it in this thread. It's a cracking game and the humour is top notch



Never heard of this until now. Just added it to my Wishlist, thank you!


----------



## Sithaer (May 24, 2022)

Alright, I've finished Vampyr last night after a good ~35+ hours.
Luckily I ended up with one of the good endings so I'm comfortable with how the game played out.

And for something else now that I won't have an easy time with since I kinda have a love/hate relation with horror type games.
Picked up Evil Within 2, played the first game almost exactly 6 years ago and surprisingly enough I liked it even tho it scared the crap out of me a few times. _'playing at night with a headset doesn't help' _


Yup, totally _'not'_ missed those abominations from this game and all the crazy stuff.

Game still has some performance issues that I heard about when it was new,I thought they were fixed by now but nah.
I mean it runs okay but its like the game can't utilize the GPU for more than 85-90% and some cutscenes drop frames a bit, gameplay itself is almost always at my capped 60 fps tho so wuteva._ 'Ultra settings with all kind of blur/grain disabled'_


----------



## skizzo (May 24, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Looks like a good quality SNES title!
> 
> It's on GOG:
> 
> ...


Yea it certainly has an 16-bit era vibe to it. I stumbled on to it on Steam, I don't remember what the hell I was _actually_ searching for but while I was in progress I saw this, caught my eye and had to click on it and here we are!



LifeOnMars said:


> Played Unmetal a little while ago and reference it in this thread. It's a cracking game and the humour is top notch


I genuinely hope the folks (or maybe person? it seriously might be a one man band show going off their profile pic) who made this game do this with other popular titles from the time. They have literally nothing in their about section on Steam and it's the only game they have released but I think this design recipe would work for other titles too. They clearly got good feedback/reception from gamers on their first outing so here's to hoping they do more! I agree the sarcasm and jokes are great! The first and last time I really spent more time laughing while playing a game was the two newest South Park games which were like giant interactive episodes. Gameplay in UnMetal is good so far too. Die a few times here and there but nothing that gets me overly frustrated....yet at least lol. I also see there are multiple difficulty levels so depending on how the first play through goes there is the potential to up the challenge on subsequent play throughs. I'm pretty pumped about this game.  my only regret is not finding it earlier. too bad I never saw your post you made about it, I would have picked it up back then!


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (May 24, 2022)

skizzo said:


> I genuinely hope the folks (or maybe person? it seriously might be a one man band show going off their profile pic) who made this game do this with other popular titles from the time. They have literally nothing in their about section on Steam and it's the only game they have released but I think this design recipe would work for other titles too. They clearly got good feedback/reception from gamers on their first outing so here's to hoping they do more! I agree the sarcasm and jokes are great! The first and last time I really spent more time laughing while playing a game was the two newest South Park games which were like giant interactive episodes. Gameplay in UnMetal is good so far too. Die a few times here and there but nothing that gets me overly frustrated....yet at least lol. I also see there are multiple difficulty levels so depending on how the first play through goes there is the potential to up the challenge on subsequent play throughs. I'm pretty pumped about this game.  my only regret is not finding it earlier. too bad I never saw your post you made about it, I would have picked it up back then!



The same dev released UnEpic first.  Same idea, but with an RPG as the inspiration.









						Save 75% on UnEpic on Steam
					

Daniel was just an average guy. He was a great videogame player, a big fan of sci-fi movies, and a novice RPG player. In the midst of an RPG, he was teleported to a castle. At first, Daniel believed that he was having a massive hallucination.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## LifeOnMars (May 24, 2022)

@skizzo Totally agree. Ha Ha, loved the South Park games too. Total chillfest....enjoyable like games should be tbh.


----------



## kapone32 (May 24, 2022)

I recently played the Campaign for Iron Harvest and totally enjoyed it. If you are a fan of RTS it is pretty good.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 24, 2022)

weekendgeek said:


> The same dev released UnEpic first.  Same idea, but with an RPG as the inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That one is also on GOG, and only $10 instead of $13.








						Unepic
					

While taking a break from playing a tabletop RPG, Daniel, an average guy from modern ti




					www.gog.com
				




It's a sidescroller Metroidvania type. Looks like a winner too!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 24, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> Arma 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe bad taste, but is there any Arma with the ukraine areas in it?, just wondering


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (May 25, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Maybe bad taste, but is there any Arma with the ukraine areas in it?, just wondering


Bad taste on their part or yours?


----------



## AsRock (May 25, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Maybe bad taste, but is there any Arma with the ukraine areas in it?, just wondering











						Steam Workshop::Arma 3 Ukraine: Maps Pack
					

Steam Workshop: Arma 3. Мапи рекомендовані спільнотою Arma 3 Ukraine. Discord спільноти: https://discord.gg/Z4wEkhx




					steamcommunity.com


----------



## The red spirit (May 25, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Maybe bad taste, but is there any Arma with the ukraine areas in it?, just wondering


It's called Stalker


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 25, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> It's called Stalker


Got all stalkers, I meant arma as it looks better.


----------



## The red spirit (May 25, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Got all stalkers, I meant arma as it looks better.


They only accept halva as payment though


----------



## Splinterdog (May 25, 2022)

Rahnak said:


> Didn't you manage a 5:40? Also, I play with a controller, which makes it way easier, imo.
> 
> You're right, Steam doesn't have cloud saves for Hot Pursuit. But games typically write their saves in the Documents folder and I have that backed up on OneDrive. So in a way, I have my very own cloud saves.


I'm still at 5.44 after 16 attempts  on the original NFS HP and still trying to get below 5.10, but those cops...


----------



## robot zombie (May 26, 2022)

I have two faces for each gender in FO4, and each time I make a new character, I try to improve it a little. I feel like the female one has come a long way. There are mods to make it better in terms of actual customizing features, but I have a lot of updating to do on my setup before those get priority. A lot of the adjustments don't do much and the skeletons/head meshes themselves are weird. I did at least find a mod that offers a head mesh with a more normal balance and placement of features for a woman. And the one that increases the polygon count to cut down on weird jaggies and awkward lighting bounce that contributed a lot to making the faces look unnatural a good half of the time. I'm pretty proud of the fact that this started as the stock Nora, and now she actually looks somewhat like a main character, though maybe not entirely of Fallout's world - unattractive faces are like a law of the universe... I guess it's just easier to make them consistently ugly. It's just not a proper Fallout experience if your character doesn't look like randomly-generated ass-scrapple.



I promise you, I have tried my ass off to not pretty her up too much. Fan service is fun and all but some of that shit is downright undignified lmao... the mod scene for this stuff is... heavily seasoned and lets just say it is a precarious place to wander. Don't step on the tissues you see on the floor! And if you do, DO NOT touch the tissue with your bare hand! They are not for the complimentary lotion. And that lotion isn't for normal moisture - this isn't a skin health convention. I don't care if the signs say otherwise, or that bodyslide has a non-nude option. 

The one thing I really wish for in modding characters in these games is better-fitting hair. The mod hair packs out there are generally a major quality step-up, but tend to come from other games where characters are often totally clean-looking, so they tend to be too clean when you take them into a game where most of the environments heavily feature decay as an aesthetic feature, and even clothes are often repurposed from other items. Probably not having perfect eyeliner in a game like this either, but I can somewhat accept that as a plausible concession, given that female faces in this game easily lean very androgynous without it. There's just not enough left there to say it's a girl-face at enough angles. So you use those sorts of tricks, and maybe you get lucky and wind up with something that at least looks like a well-done mannequin.


----------



## AleXXX666 (May 26, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> I'm still at 5.44 after 16 attempts  on the original NFS HP and still trying to get below 5.10, but those cops...
> View attachment 248817


low the HP 2010. BEAUTIFUL game same as original HP 2

got recently myself Hitman 3 base game and enjoying it.. still rarely use GTA V tho lol


----------



## plastiscɧ (May 26, 2022)

Every Wednesday 9 o'clock - gifts to everyone.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 26, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> I have two faces for each gender in FO4, and each time I make a new character, I try to improve it a little. I feel like the female one has come a long way. There are mods to make it better in terms of actual customizing features, but I have a lot of updating to do on my setup before those get priority. A lot of the adjustments don't do much and the skeletons/head meshes themselves are weird. I did at least find a mod that offers a head mesh with a more normal balance and placement of features for a woman. And the one that increases the polygon count to cut down on weird jaggies and awkward lighting bounce that contributed a lot to making the faces look unnatural a good half of the time. I'm pretty proud of the fact that this started as the stock Nora, and now she actually looks somewhat like a main character, though maybe not entirely of Fallout's world - unattractive faces are like a law of the universe... I guess it's just easier to make them consistently ugly. It's just not a proper Fallout experience if your character doesn't look like randomly-generated ass-scrapple.
> View attachment 248863
> I promise you, I have tried my ass off to not pretty her up too much. Fan service is fun and all but some of that shit is downright undignified lmao... the mod scene for this stuff is... heavily seasoned and lets just say it is a precarious place to wander. Don't step on the tissues you see on the floor! And if you do, DO NOT touch the tissue with your bare hand! They are not for the complimentary lotion. And that lotion isn't for normal moisture - this isn't a skin health convention. I don't care if the signs say otherwise, or that bodyslide has a non-nude option.
> 
> The one thing I really wish for in modding characters in these games is better-fitting hair. The mod hair packs out there are generally a major quality step-up, but tend to come from other games where characters are often totally clean-looking, so they tend to be too clean when you take them into a game where most of the environments heavily feature decay as an aesthetic feature, and even clothes are often repurposed from other items. Probably not having perfect eyeliner in a game like this either, but I can somewhat accept that as a plausible concession, given that female faces in this game easily lean very androgynous without it. There's just not enough left there to say it's a girl-face at enough angles. So you use those sorts of tricks, and maybe you get lucky and wind up with something that at least looks like a well-done mannequin.



I really love FO4 but i am done with it for now, having a break from it.


----------



## Cvrk (May 26, 2022)

when you have a beautiful soul and you enjoy art... but there's a guy behind you with double colossal axes


----------



## Splinterdog (May 26, 2022)

I keep forgetting that I have Game Pass and just realised that Sniper Elite 5 is on it so I'm downloading it now. SE 4 was pretty good and I know the story is pretty generic, but so what?
Game Pass is still very good value considering how much a good AAA game costs today, what with State of Decay 2, Rage 2 an others being on there.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 26, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> I keep forgetting that I have Game Pass and just realised that Sniper Elite 5 is on it so I'm downloading it now. SE 4 was pretty good and I know the story is pretty generic, but so what?
> Game Pass is still very good value considering how much a good AAA game costs today, what with State of Decay 2, Rage 2 an others being on there.



So do i, will have a look


----------



## Space Lynx (May 26, 2022)

plastiscɧ said:


> Every Wednesday 9 o'clock - gifts to everyone.
> 
> View attachment 248870





lmao it's so true. I actually used to wait for the reward at this vault too, I only played the expansion for two months though, haven't played since, but at that time I had nothing else going for me in life really besides my part time job which at that particular time, didn't allocate much of my time. so yeah those comments ring true very much for me...  I've had no urge to go back to WoW though, FFXIV is the best. I haven't played that in a few months either though, so eh.


----------



## Splinterdog (May 26, 2022)

Cool game, Sniper Elite 5. Loads in seconds, looks great, excellent graphics and performance and does exactly what I expect in terms of gameplay.
Fun Nazi bashing


----------



## Vayra86 (May 26, 2022)

This was fun


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 27, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> Cool game, Sniper Elite 5. Loads in seconds, looks great, excellent graphics and performance and does exactly what I expect in terms of gameplay.
> Fun Nazi bashing
> View attachment 248913



Agree, it looks very nice indeed. Runs pretty well too.


----------



## robot zombie (May 27, 2022)

Tigger said:


> I really love FO4 but i am done with it for now, having a break from it.


I have phases where I go hard for it and then the rest of the time I kind of want nothing to do with it. It's very compartmentalized. It's where I go when I feel like I don't like video games anymore. Good for flipping reference points. I appreciate FO4 for different reasons than I do pretty much any other game, which makes it a really situational, but valuable play. It just has a way of pulling my mind out of the expectation clutter built up from other game experiences. And then other game experiences pull me out of the clutter of Fallout 4. It just occupies a distinct place in my mind, I guess. Playing it is like a long reset. By the time I'm tired of it, I start getting interested in new games again.

Double post....

Ever since I gave Piper the glasses, I fear she has slowly started becoming... someone I don't know. Someone more brutal. I watched her corner a radstag and pistol whip it to death. It was just grazing. But as soon as she saw it, it was like all she could see was blood and all she could do was throw everything she had at this animal. I was just thinking back on this when I happened to turn around and find that she has at some point picked up an SMG on her own! She is swapping weapon classes like she never used a 10mm pistol in her life, like that SMG was all she ever knew. She loves the SMG more than she ever loved that pistol. She's like that mob guy who actually enjoys doing the hits. I send her ahead and she clears the next room with taunts and automatic bursts while I loot away.



It is like she is an entirely different person now. Am I creating a monster here? Now that she's picking up other weapons, I'm afraid to take her equips back. I feel like if I try to defang her at this stage in the transmutation, she'll grab a Fat Man launcher. I'll continue to work alongside her for now. I'll choose my preemptive strike on her carefully - I could try to lead her to circumstances that will get her killed and I'll just have to pray that she doesn't just come out stronger, be there to make sure she doesn't. It may already be too late for me to act. Knew something wasn't right with how she handled the Corvega job. Those damned glasses.... but they had _life-sensing optics..._ how could we not use them? I think we screwed up bad. I don't know if Piper knows. She doesn't even take them off anymore.


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 27, 2022)

80 hours into V Rising. I dig it.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (May 27, 2022)

Im back at FFXIV, forgot everything so started new again. Can you say Alta-holic?


----------



## QuietBob (May 27, 2022)

My quest to become the ultimate womanizer continues! 

I've recently completed *Leisure Suit Larry 5: Passionate Patti Does a Little Undercover Work* (quite a mouthful, huh?). Unlike the previous entries in the classic adventure series, this one does away with the text parser. The more modern icon-based point-and-click interface makes it more accessible. The game navigates and plays more smoothly, in large part due to better design choices: no more deaths, QTEs, or getting stuck in mazes. The puzzles are also well-designed and logical, and often have more than one solution.

An interesting mechanic (introduced in the previous installment) is the swapping of the player character. You spend a big portion of the game playing as Patti, Larry's love interest. The plot revolves around the music industry, and consequently sound plays a major role in this title. In one puzzle (spoiler alert!) you're trying to find subliminal messages by playing back a record on a turntable. In another brilliant mini-game you must improvise a tune on the keyboard, playing it to a pre-recorded track:




Sierra made a bold decision to make audio cues crucial to the game's design. When Larry 5 came out in 1991, most computers only had the internal PC speaker. Sound cards were unheard of (tee-hee!) until 1989. No wonder they included a jukebox and a bonus menu to let you listen to those amazing digitized sound effects!


----------



## Cvrk (May 27, 2022)

best handling car in the game so far. completely unexpected, bar find. _1989 Ferrari F40 Competizione_, handless at high speed even the toughest corner


----------



## SN2716057 (May 27, 2022)

The only place I could afford


----------



## P4-630 (May 27, 2022)

Cvrk said:


> best handling car in the game so far. completely unexpected, bar find. _1989 Ferrari F40 Competizione_, handless at high speed even the toughest corner
> 
> View attachment 249035



What game?


----------



## The red spirit (May 27, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> What game?


Horizon 5


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 27, 2022)

Loving Sniper elite 5, it looks very nice indeed. At 1440 with gpu at 100% 2114core and 6075 mem, my CPU is using 57w  who says ADL uses tons of power. Certainly not for gaming.


----------



## P4-630 (May 27, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> Horizon 5


I thought so, but the car has no numberplate?

As far as I've seen all my cars have a numberplate in Forza 5.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (May 27, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Loving Sniper elite 5, it looks very nice indeed. At 1440 with gpu at 100% 2114core and 6075 mem, my CPU is using 57w  who says ADL uses tons of power. Certainly not for gaming.
> View attachment 249057


thats a nice vista, for Dracula's Castle...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 27, 2022)

Believe me SE 5 is nice.


----------



## Splinterdog (May 27, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Believe me SE 5 is nice.


You're not wrong there. Great gameplay and smooth as silk.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (May 28, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Loving Sniper elite 5, it looks very nice indeed. At 1440 with gpu at 100% 2114core and 6075 mem, my CPU is using 57w  who says ADL uses tons of power. Certainly not for gaming.


What CPU load? Legitimately curious how power/load scales in gaming. Nice scene btw!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 28, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> You're not wrong there. Great gameplay and smooth as silk.
> View attachment 249063



I really think this is one of the best looking games i have seen in a long time. Probably only Farcry 5 has impressed me as much as this for looks.


----------



## Splinterdog (May 28, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> What CPU load? Legitimately curious how power/load scales in gaming. Nice scene btw!


My rig hardly breaks a sweat


----------



## The red spirit (May 28, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> I thought so, but the car has no numberplate?
> 
> As far as I've seen all my cars have a numberplate in Forza 5.


Pretty sure that F40 doesn't have those, since original car doesn't have anywhere to mount them either. It was a very special car in 90s. Basically as good turbo V8 as it gets, full carbon body, polycarbonate windows. It was very spartan and was basically a street-legal F1 car. If I remember right, it used detuned F1 racing engine and was turbocharged to compensate rpm loss. It had a bit higher top speed due to less downforce. So I'm not surprised that it doesn't have anywhere to mount plates. It was as crazy as street legal cars got in the 90s or late 80s. Now it's not anymore as crazy, due to it certainly not being as cutting edge anymore, but conceptually it's great. A truly unique car. I'm not sure if Ferrari were odd back then, but you most likely couldn't just buy one, even if you had money. You have to be approved by Ferrari as right person to own one. BTW this applies to many more pedestrian models too.


----------



## kapone32 (May 28, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> Pretty sure that F40 doesn't have those, since original car doesn't have anywhere to mount them either. It was a very special car in 90s. Basically as good turbo V8 as it gets, full carbon body, polycarbonate windows. It was very spartan and was basically a street-legal F1 car. If I remember right, it used detuned F1 racing engine and was turbocharged to compensate rpm loss. It had a bit higher top speed due to less downforce. So I'm not surprised that it doesn't have anywhere to mount plates. It was as crazy as street legal cars got in the 90s or late 80s. Now it's not anymore as crazy, due to it certainly not being as cutting edge anymore, but conceptually it's great. A truly unique car. I'm not sure if Ferrari were odd back then, but you most likely couldn't just buy one, even if you had money. You have to be approved by Ferrari as right person to own one. BTW this applies to many more pedestrian models too.


I'm pretty sure I had a F40 PC Game in 1999.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 28, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> What CPU load? Legitimately curious how power/load scales in gaming. Nice scene btw!


Its a shooter. You can run this on a toaster, no shit its going to draw low power  The cognitive dissonance is stronk!


----------



## Space Lynx (May 28, 2022)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> Im back at FFXIV, forgot everything so started new again. Can you say Alta-holic?



It's the best game ever made, so I can't say I blame you.


----------



## robot zombie (May 28, 2022)

I finally bought Elden Ring. I have a feeling I am genuinely gonna like it a lot.


Hype is a real obstacle though. When I see a game that seems to have all of these things I like done really well, and there's all of this community goodwill, and everybody everywhere is just talking about how great it is, there's a part of my mind that knows people are often wrong, groupthink is a whole bitch, media is a major factor... etc. My critical side kicks in, and if I play a game that is new to me, while I'm in that mode, I'll pick it apart and not get to actually enjoying it for months. I'll play it for a little while and forget about it. And it's not like the games are so bad that I should feel that way. It's almost like I feel depleted by the time I'm actually playing the thing. Every bit of excitement I could've felt, was spent across the marketing period. Now, it's out and it's like I don't even care anymore. Know what I mean?

I don't know if this a product of me just absorbing events between industry and community over the years, or just kinda how I am. I see something is popular, and I wonder what the catch is. I have to admit, I've always been somewhat against the grain by default, just sort of recognizing that what is most popular is nearly always what is closest to the surface. It doesn't help that across entertainment, I usually do wind up just not liking what is popular out of preference against what most people actually like and/or forgive. So even when I do like it, I don't even like the things that everyone else seems to. And they don't even notice the things I like, or the things that majorly detract from my experience. And then I watch them talk, and all they are doing is bouncing off of each other, with the overarching reference being the community perspective, which is largely set by the advertising decisions. Even forums are heavily influenced by the data virility of algorithms driving everything in the spaces they connect to. It's just not fully 'real' to me, and it's not because I think people aren't being sincere. I think they are being sincere, but our perception gets influences in all sorts of ways we don't see. The the control we have over what we actually say and think about the games is not always what we think it is when we are plugging into these internet environments.

So what's the point of subjecting yourself to that? Why even plug-in? I've felt that way about art and entertainment since I was a kid. But now it's like that whole outcropping of thoughts and opinions is what it is all about. It's what shapes whether a game will be good or bad for us, more so the more we engage. I don't like that. It creeps me out a little. When I read any sort of gaming news or pop into any gaming bubble, I feel like I'm being assimilated into this vague overmind that's mostly just interested in which, and how many games I buy.

This all makes me neurotic as hell about picking up new, anticipated games. I wonder how common this is these days, with the state of the gaming industry. How many other people out there see something being hyped and just shut down to it completely? Maybe it's not fair to actually good games. Or maybe hype marketing and viral trends are actually just... bad for people. What I'm describing here just doesn't feel like a healthy mindset... but I also don't feel like I asked for it. I really just want to be immersed in good games. Sifting through to the good games is nerve-wracking, though. Maybe I'm getting old... it just feels like the SNR is very bad. I am at a point where I *instinctively* avoid the trends because of this sinking, controlling feeling that they give me. I should be excited about a game like Elden Ring, but it's been more negative than positive in my head. And I know that isn't right, so I don't go there for weeks. I have to let that mellow and bleed out, let the hype impact dissipate, before I can even allow for *thoughts* of a game like this one. I have to actively push it out of my head and block myself off from sources of information... which is not easy.

The avoidance is pretty much subconscious, though. Right now is the first time I've thought that part of myself over in the foreground. But the more I think about it, the more I think 'hype gaming' is choking me out year by year. Like, it is getting into my game experiences and tearing them down for me preemptively, to the point where I feel like I can't even trust in a purchase for a game that was not only highly anticipated, but rates exceptionally well among my actual peers now that it's been out. As far as I know, it has delivered and even surpassed. But it's like I can't always see that in the present atmosphere. Games are put on such a high pedestal of experiences that you just know it can't be fully true. As mainstream genres grow more stagnant, it only becomes harder to shake. The psychology of that dynamic doesn't play well with me. I care about my game experiences... like I LOVE video games. But that's why I don't appreciate being constantly manipulated and messed with by advertising, and bubble communities that converge on it. My escape is seemingly irreversibly intertwined with things on the internet that I would have gone to games to escape from in previous years. And TBF, you can still do that... just not if you want to find _new_ games without tossing big silver darts out of your wallet.

IDK, downloading now. I think I'll have a good time regardless. But the hype around this game reminds me of my least favorite thing about gaming. This might make me sound like a poor sport to some. And you would be right! My whole sense of charitability is shot, but that is because of a mountain of experiences in this realm of entertainment. I'm at a point now where I am close to being convinced that the only way to properly appreciate a game FOR YOURSELF is to quit the internet for two weeks leading up to playing it. And I'm not even embodying that well. I think the majority of people out there are probably letting way too much get inside of their heads when it comes to the "gaming universe."


----------



## Vayra86 (May 28, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> I finally bought Elden Ring. I have a feeling I am genuinely gonna like it a lot.
> 
> 
> Hype is a real obstacle though. When I see a game that seems to have all of these things I like done really well, and there's all of this community goodwill, and everybody everywhere is just talking about how great it is, there's a part of my mind that knows people are often wrong, groupthink is a whole bitch, media is a major factor... etc. My critical side kicks in, and if I play a game that is new to me, while I'm in that mode, I'll pick it apart and not get to actually enjoying it for months. I'll play it for a little while and forget about it. And it's not like the games are so bad that I should feel that way. It's almost like I feel depleted by the time I'm actually playing the thing. Every bit of excitement I could've felt, was spent across the marketing period. Now, it's out and it's like I don't even care anymore. Know what I mean?
> ...


Shit man. This is how and why I avoid mainstream much the same. Dunno. Need my own little niche of mindspace in a game. That bit of freedom to be the kid discovering a world. That is what you lose if you let the crowd judge it for you.

The same applies to music, to me.


----------



## Splinterdog (May 28, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> I finally bought Elden Ring. I have a feeling I am genuinely gonna like it a lot.
> 
> 
> Hype is a real obstacle though. When I see a game that seems to have all of these things I like done really well, and there's all of this community goodwill, and everybody everywhere is just talking about how great it is, there's a part of my mind that knows people are often wrong, groupthink is a whole bitch, media is a major factor... etc. My critical side kicks in, and if I play a game that is new to me, while I'm in that mode, I'll pick it apart and not get to actually enjoying it for months. I'll play it for a little while and forget about it. And it's not like the games are so bad that I should feel that way. It's almost like I feel depleted by the time I'm actually playing the thing. Every bit of excitement I could've felt, was spent across the marketing period. Now, it's out and it's like I don't even care anymore. Know what I mean?
> ...


Your perspective reminds me of the treatment Days Gone was given. In that case, I watched a couple trailers and one review, which wasn't good at all, but still ended up buying the game which turned out to be one of my all time favourites.
In the case of Sniper Elite 5, which has only just been released, I knew what to expect and am pleased that the devs didn't mess around with a tried and proven formula.
Talking of which, this poor fellow died standing up.


----------



## robot zombie (May 28, 2022)

Vayra86 said:


> Shit man. This is how and why I avoid mainstream much the same. Dunno. Need my own little niche of mindspace in a game. That bit of freedom to be the kid discovering a world. That is what you lose if you let the crowd judge it for you.
> 
> The same applies to music, to me.


Okay, gotta go spoilers now 


Spoiler



There is definitely something about being inside your own head with a game that makes it a lot more special. It's more intimate... but again, it comes down to how much other people are reaching into that space. I think with the internet, we've all sort of been coaxed into surrendering those sorts of barriers, even within our own experiences. It's just getting harder to draw a line with how easily connected we all are. Part of that, I think is down to massive systemic issues. The institutions that set the stage for this iteration of the web like seeing us connected on absolutely everything possible. And then at every point of intersection there must be a sell. To me, it's tantamount to the pillaging of sacred regions within the individual experience. This whirling machine is to me, stealing things from us that make living more valuable, and replacing them with more intense and dominating ways of rationalizing their absence.

Music... don't even get me started. I've been playing guitar for just shy of 20 years - now I am learning slap bass and expanding my skills on keys. There is no genre that I don't think has anything for me. I believe that all forms of music are integral to humanity and that exploring more of them brings people closer to both themselves and one another - there's a magic in the making and listening that everybody can access intuitively, we are built for it. I don't play in a band. I don't release albums. But hours of my days go into just playing those instruments and enjoying music for what it is for _me._ Unsurprisingly, I often favor more 'underground' artists who are working in details that wouldn't fly in the mainstream. And it's not that I don't enjoy any mainstream music. There is always stuff going up on pop charts that I think is really good and even forward-looking. But I see the stagnation in the cycles of opinions, and image-based pandering. Everybody has their ideas about how things should be, look to that 'best' that the collective has converged on. And that's what keeps a lot of the music boring in my mind. It lacks room for imagination right at the point of cultural conception.

A recent example of this for me, might be the new Kendrick Lamar album. Personally, I think it's the best he's ever done. But the mainstream is pretty mixed. He's supposed to be their savior... the guy really representing for the cause and mission statement of hip-hop. But this album showed him just being a person with deep moral flaws, like unapologetically. It's to a level where he maybe can't represent what people always thought he did... but in all fairness he has been putting the truth of what he makes of things in his lyrics for 3 albums prior, and it's never been that he could 'save' hip-hop or the culture surrounding it. People thought *he* himself thought he was a savior for hip hop, when he was always speaking to other people's perpective on him as hip-hop's angel, the reincarnation of Tupac himself, even. He has always questioned that, and it really bewilders me that nobody saw this coming. These same people who all say the same things about how deep his lyrics are, diving into to this and that, still missed the most consistent message in all of his music. When it all came out in the open, it was like some people couldn't even size it up. They expressed a lot of confusion. Again... community dynamics shape your attitudes. They feel like your thoughts when you express them, but you are still 'under the influence' in how observations register before you even think it over and talk about it.

It was just very deep and real. The whole thing kinda plays out like a theater show with some trap sections mixed in, super high-effort production. Could legitimately be a full musical. The man poured his heart out on that record and everyone saw that. But a lot of people deep in hip-hop circles don't care for it. And I don't think that would be the case if they didn't already have an idea of how things should be loaded down on them. Here, you have an album shining a light on that and yet, it's like they missed the whole point, being too caught up in the hype of a new album from the "GOAT" himself, because of this same culture that he is criticizing. He tells people with maximum passion and skill, how this culture is hurting them, hurting him... he really goes into how people aren't growing on a spiritual level because of their adherence to a collective with no real sense of direction, but instead only false idols and rationalizations. He's talking about the same things he's always talked about... people are following him while he himself is just trying to figure-out his own life experiences and the feelings he has about them in nearly every bar. I think he works and stresses for years over accuracy. And yet, they've lost that perspective of him in this distilling, hyper-amplifying culture that basically makes a real-life idol out of him, a cartoon version of the art beneath.

He really kind of attacked it at times, showed where the points of stagnation are, and the real world suffering that sits behind it. It should get the highest praise for the depth and artistry all throughout. Shit, a good half of it was about deconstructing the hype and expectations built up around him from previous releases - he's a rapper with a Pulitzer, it was considered a historic-level win for hip-hop. But in his mind, he's kind of just a person, now with a family. He never hoped for or expected a Pulitzer. All he has ever seemed to want is respect as a hip-hop artist. He sort of just became the de-facto superman for hip hop because of his combination of truly exceptional skill and uniqueness. Everyone collectively decided he embodied how everything should be, which was a mistake that could only be made by people putting their heads together and feeding off of each other's emotions. If you took the ride on the new release, it was a great album that showed why he got that prize. It shows in how he uses his writing to cast light on those problems. A lot of people weren't so into that, which I found very interesting as someone who listens to a fair bit of underground hip hop and doesn't follow charts, numbers, or reviews much. I was just like "Oh yay, new Kendrick! Promotional track is good, here's hoping. Bet it won't sound anything like this, though." And I can safely say I had no idea what I was in for, and that was for the best. It really just made sense to me, totally blew me away. I actually cried on the first listen lol, it touched me that deeply. I can't see it as anything but great art. But then, I've never really stood next to his fans. I wasn't confined to the thinking and expectations they all share and reinforce in one another. I just wish they'd mind who actually keeps the light at the end of their tunnel, because it ain't their friend imo.

I mean... the message was basically a very eloquently worded "IDK guys, stop turning to me... stop turning to us, figure your own shit out, I'm over here doing me, trying to rebuild my life into something that lets me grow again and this shit is killing us all. Tupac's dead. Heroes can't save us. Go introspect, you don't need this culture like you think you do." and people were dissapointed that he didn't hand them more, without even seeing that particular point well enough to bring it up in a lot of the criticisms. The irony is hard for me to miss. It's really been a trip to watch, as it highlights things I've been observing in the background with internet music for years, watching how things unfold in these communities.

TBF, I think most hip-hop today is boring and repetitive. But a lot of people would rate that simple turn-up music over the new Kendrick, which I would say objectively has a lot more to offer as a piece of art. And to me, their appreciation really is more superficial than I think they themselves realize. I wonder how much of that attitude is really them, and how much of the stuff they like is really *their* best versus what has been coded into them as what they like via proxy to the culture around it. Hip-hop culture, even online is very aggressive with the gatekeeping, to the point where white kids all over the place will check you on some street code shit in the comments, like that stuff is real for them somehow. When you are in these internet worlds, everything seems so much bigger and more pertinent to you. But what is MOST telling to me, IME, is how much of that crap just slides out of your identity in the time that passes after walking away from one of those bubbles. People really take for granted how much of what they see from inside of those communities is curated to have a specific effect on them. It's not the thoughts that get altered directly... just the input that drives them, what is and isn't shown and how different things get placed in the overall framework of the cultural ethos. To me, it might as well all be a lie, but it's what we've got and everyone has their ways of trying to navigate it without getting gotten. I don't think any of us really succeed though. It's like thinking nothing is going to change when you start doing coke every day.

To a certain extent, mainstream will always be superficial. That's how mass-appeal works. I just also think that in today's age, the mechanisms behind that have gained enough muscle that what we're left with are essentially mass-drug-experiences. It comprises this whole constructed reality that lives in our heads, to the point where even challenging it can net you some serious animosity and confusion.

The level of viral marketing in hip-hop and really all popular genres is next-level - and I think many are taking for granted the effect that it has on what they wind up getting into. It plays heavily on what people think hip-hop is at the time and how they identify with it. When you have people engaged on that level, it almost doesn't matter if the artists get forgotten every couple of years because a new wave of hype is already dominating. To me, entering those spaces, I feel like I start forgetting who I myself am. I find myself falling out and asking myself "What IS this?!" Happens every time I go anywhere non-generic on the internet. These big niches get weirder and weirder for me all of the time.


I don't know if anyone reading this is into hip-hop like I am, but take note... gaming culture online is more similar than different, especially when it comes to the marketing and the effect it has on communities. Replace Kendrick Lamar with everyone's favorite landmark games. That is the trap of it all.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (May 29, 2022)

Some mindless run and gun in Linux.

Serious Sam: Siberian Mayhem


----------



## robot zombie (May 29, 2022)

Well... after a few hours of stress and frustration I found my groove in Elden Ring - souls games are kind of like riding a bike... I guess. If by 'riding a bike' you mean taking a mountain bike over a volcano.



Spoiler: thoughts so far... epic gamer rant incoming



I will start by saying that the open-world side confused me a bit at first, it's hard to know if you're where you're supposed to be or if you're just grinding your nose away on something not worthwhile or just not for your character yet. Ultimately, I think it's better. One thing that really sucks with a more linear souls game is that you can't just go and try something new, go screw around, when a boss is just killing you inside. Gotta either push through or quit. I guess there's a virtue in that but personally it's not my favorite thing ever in a game and in my mind is EXACTLY what good parents teach kids NOT to do when a game is just handing it back to you over and over, because it's a good way to burn yourself out and blow a day in rage. And that culminates in behavior that makes you less rational over time. Some people can take a lot of that and be fine. But I think it's equally likely to just be bad for you. It's not a good kind of obsession to have, and in my time playing these games and reading about them... well, you see that in fans with these games. I'm purposely avoiding reading about it... not for direct spoilers necessarily, but rather just to keep my focus on my experience. But I'm betting it's the same with Elden Ring talk as it's been since Demon Souls. A bunch of people going "Why is this so hard? I am dying INSIDE with how much I have died in just one place. What is wrong with me? Why does this game seem like it sucks and is never fun?" and a bunch of other people going "You just suck. I ate 12 ghost peppers before beating that boss. Try chewing on glass for 10 hours. If that doesn't work, masturbate with a cheese grater until it starts feeling good and maybe you will be ready. It's so easy after that and the feeling is worth it! Join us in Valhalla!"

Here, you just run away and go check out some cave instead. Or maybe just slip past some enemies and grab useful stuff before taking to the fields... iunno, find some flowers to frolic in I guess, look at how pretty everything is  But it's a big step away from just having the shortcuts and backtracking with the fires. You have a lot more freedom that keeps you from being chained into stuff you can't handle on that day, but have to pass before you do pretty much anything else. Just keep on your runes and consider where they'll be dropped otherwise and you won't get chained to a challenge in the way that other souls games do. It's like you never have to stop when something holds you back. There are other paths in your adventure, because it is an adventure, not Dante's Inferno.

I like that this one kind of breaks out of that pattern of keeping you trapped in hell for hours to days to weeks, while still leaving the high stakes in.... just distributing it in an open world makes a big difference when it comes to burnout. You can still enter that hell any time you want, but it's not the only place you can be, the only challenge that will advance you in some way. You can't have constant hard-ass fights as a requirement and not break a lot of people down. To me, there is nothing fun about losing to one boss for hours and feeling like I got nowhere, knowing there's just more of that waiting. There needs to be other options at that point, for me. I've divorced these games countless times just for that. Whereas if I can explore and simply *try* a handful of challenges in that same time, I'm less demotivated by failures. I may come back around ready to win (already reflected and come up with new plans) and there was constant flow from when the boss was wrecking me, to everything I did after, to when I came back and won. That works because it's not the SAME failure, over and over until I'm just messing up because I've lost my patience and reaction times. Instead, I have ways of continuing to experience a sense of progress, even when there are bosses I can't take on yet. Hell, I'd say it makes taking them on more appealing, because I don't have a headache by the end and instead got to enjoy something else in the game that became part of my journey in approaching that boss/dungeon.

I get that obtuseness is kind of the charm with these games, but there's being obtuse or subtle, and then there is being bluntly tedious to the point of devouring my motivation and making it a bad experience where all I can do is walk away. A standard souls has both. It takes forever to figure out, and it's an unrelenting gauntlet. Walking into one fresh is like going to a boxing gym for your first day and being told you can't even train until you defeat a guy who's got 5" and 70lbs on you. It's a game you learn through boss fights. Kind of a raw deal to get stuck progressing on a hard wall of a boss when you can pay some serious cash for that, not really knowing if it'll be like that for you or not... whether or not you'll actually finish it, or if playing and not finishing is even worth it. It's always that bittersweet abusive relationship story with these games. Before playing this one, I was convinced this style of game wasn't growing anymore and that they might actually slip off at some point in the future. This might be the game that kills those games, TBH. But I think that might be good in the end, give us better things from what made those games work, more than what makes people quit them. There is a balance between opacity and accessibility. Most open-worlds are so accessible that they all end up being about the same. Dark Souls is so opaque that it is inaccessible to half of all gamers. Neither is ideal, and to stop there is a crime against human creativity and appreciation for novel experiences. If we can't do better than those two extremes without losing the good in them, let's just stop making games while we are ahead. And then, there was this game. They have learned from player experiences with souls games and successfully applied out-of-genre design sensibilities to a major video game release in order to synthesize a novel advancement in game experiences. Gotta givem kudos there. That really doesn't happen often with games as big as this.

It's not like these bosses and even simple enemies don't still dish it out, you gotta take the time to learn them, stumble and come back... but the open-world approach tempers it better. You choose when you jump down the rabbit hole much more, and which ones. It's a lot easier to engage when you can set the pace via open-world travel... and it's not like this is an open-world that holds your hand in the way they usually do. The world and tools for navigating it also have that obtuse charm in many ways  Though I will say, I think this world has the right simplifications and QOL to make it flow nicely if you treat it with patience and learn the clues to what is what. It's not like it's hard to look around, see something interesting, and go. There's probably something worth checking out. Maybe you're ready, maybe you aren't. And it's okay if you aren't, there are options for you, whether in an alternative path of attempt, or another worthwhile challenge.

You don't need much more in a good open world imo. You're constantly finding easily spottable crafting items and such, but they still blend nicely in how they stand out. They are well incorporated into the surroundings, and yet you still can't miss their glow. There's not that feeling of gui elements constantly bleeding over the universe to make everything make sense. You look around and it kind of just makes all of the sense it needs to, without really needing strong markers everywhere that such and such is of interest or a path to something, so you can experience mystery. Nothing pushes too hard, but you can easily find some wicked tests. That golden fuck on the horse waiting to wreck you in the starting area lets you know how it works. Picking battles is much more of a factor. This kind of thing also has a side effect of providing incentives to look forward to that a normal souls game doesn't have the ability to even show you.

That's the secret all of these devs relying on tons of linear elements in their open worlds keep... their worlds aren't designed well enough to navigate without all of that overlayed guidance and overt pressing. With enough care, these things can be incorporated more organically so that you do not NEED so many markers, waypoints, sequencing, and linear hand holding. At least not for discovery or progression. Fast travel is nice for traversal in a dungeon/boss driven game with high stakes for even its more general overworld combat. You don't just do every task you uncover right away.

The actual understanding and getting around the world you see is really a matter of level design. Good level design guides and incentivizes without the player knowing. Most open worlds are very poorly designed in this regard. This one is doing a lot better right out of the gate. It is tight in its fundamental elements, and so doesn't require a lot of tacking-on to actually function relatively seamlessly. Whereas I feel like the standard for the open-world genre as a whole is to have a very loose world that doesn't make a ton of sense on its own, and then tie it *tightly* and *neatly* together with quest, script, navigation, and gui elements. Basically, pack it with a lot of stuff that can easily conflict if unchecked and then tell you when and where to go (often explicitly) through multiple reinforcing elements in order to stitch you past encountering them, or simply realize nothing else is as interesting as sticking mostly with where it's obviously trying to point you. I have come to really resent this as a way of hiding the seams brought on by what I call 'feature creep,' but what is in reality pretty standard procedure for open world-games. It's like they just can't run out of things to show you. Gotta take you thereeee. You might bonk your head on the big painted horizon backdrop if they didn't have another thing to take you to. It just doesn't work on me anymore. It feels parloresque, the way the whole experience is set up.

It's like how there are two basic vacation types: the more open a-b road trip, plan major parts, hit some spots with room to branch out between or just relax at points - and the Disney trip, itenerary starts at 7, time and order everything, stay only at this hotel, take these paths to catch these lines, remember your bracelet and pass. Plan well to save on extras.

I prefer the former. Most open worlds are the latter. Packed to the brim, but confoundingly, confiningly inorganic. There are not a lot of established ways to get it done at the scale and granularity that people seem to want. The best successes there are pocked with flaws. I think part of that is due to expectations built by marketing and the culture influenced by it for years and years, and devs finding themselves trying to play to pipedream expectations of a game with all of the things, that everyone can and will want to play. It's a stage set to exclude any *real* new ideas imo. I really do think that getting away from the whole idea of how open worlds are conceived today, is going to be the only thing really moving it forward anytime soon. There are plenty of problems to solve that no games are seeming to so much as try at. People need to actually start playing with whole new ways of delivering the open world experience. Tinker with the unfurling of these worlds. Surely there are other ways, but it might take venturing those backroads. I mean, who would think to make an open world souls game? Yet, it brings a very different feel to both open-world-adventure/RPG and souls. And I think all they really did was apply the unique mindset of souls to their whole open-world framework, that's the general wellspring I'm imagining.

Already, it is very foreign to me, even though open-world games take up many spots on my favorites list and I have beaten 3 souls games several times each. I find myself learning to enjoy forgetting a little of how I think open worlds work in order to get into this one... and also having quite a different combat experience at the same time. It really feels like it has its own character, to the point that it kind of puts a lot of open-world games I'd say are very good for different reasons in one box for me - it has actually aged them a little for me.

The problem for me is that open-world games in the Disney vacay category have poor execution on actual level fundamentals without those helpers - their worlds look nice but without all of the guides and interface points it would just be a gray mess. People sometimes think they need those assists because in those games it IS frustrating to go off of the rails, because they don't really want you to in the first place, and they're not strong in the areas that would support that better. The world winds up feeling like somebody just went beyond the boundary line for some linear game world and made it into a fully-featured open-world that looks really nice everywhere with little to nothing apparently interesting to *go* to and do outside of towns. The bare loop will still hold, but that whittles quickly. The gameplay loop is just a basic circulatory system, without a backbone it's kinda floppy. And if you find something to check out, you think about coming back when you've gotten the quest that takes you to it so you can get the actual reward. It feels like you shouldn't be there... almost out of bounds in a way. So it's ultimately more like a Lion Country Safari tour than a still-yet-to-be-defined adventure of consequence and reward. Elden Ring is not that tour experience, my god! Its world actually has subtlety that you need to tease into and marinate in and it is just SO refreshing. You need to respect it, it knows you aren't dumb. Distrust it and think about it. Take hold of your adventure. You find yourself on it as you take in (and take on) the world.

Honestly, I wish more open worlds were like this. I am truly lost here - no idea where I'm at or going half of the time, but because of that I'm taking a lot more time to observe and I get to actually *discover* things by reading the cues. Everything I do feels small in the beginning, but big in the end. It has more of that classic RPG overworld feel. You have a general quest, but you don't really know exactly where you're going and you've gotta actually learn the whole place for yourself and remember what people say, in order to figure out for yourself, things that you can do in the world. Other things, you gotta intuit. And you don't need to know the whole world to start progressing. You just start with what you know and little by little you carve out a journey through every little endeavor and interaction. It feels really organic. I haven't fully had that experience since Morrowind, reading the damned road signs and asking NPCs while I try to cross the overworld on foot and having a blast doing it.

It's cool so far, digging what they're bringing with this game.




Classed into warrior, been wandering near the starting area and the castle entrance areas - found the twin blade down in those little lake ruins, looks like a good weapon for this class. Love using it. I got my ass clapped in that damned little cave with the wolves countless times before that. Embarrassingly easy once I realized, this game gives HUGE attack windows compared to others... or that boss is just really slow. Everything feels slower than I'm used to with this type of game. I kept mistiming thinking I needed to be faster, and then waiting too long, forgetting the feel over the course of teasing out those wolves over and over again to avoid having my low level character who can't one-shot them consistently from being overrun in that little pit. Now, I've cleared out several places, scored a couple talismans... and I'm not really too sure what to think about the difficulty. It's not feeling *that* tough for a souls game, though I am sure I will come to regret saying that many times in the future.

Not sure entirely where to go with the build. The main stat is obviously dex. I'm betting on needing a good lil chunk of endurance to stay moving. All I know is I am going for DPS. Lots of fast attacking and dodging. I'm intonating there is probably going to be equipment I need a side stat for, but I think I'll mostly focus on dex and end, with a decent bit of vigor. If I need some points in other things, I can just tally that up for a while and respec. It's simple, and I know it works in these games. I can get serious with something more targeted after this game has molded me into a diamond by attrition.... and I guess after I see what's out there, how the fights go, etc.

I've been playing pretty much nonstop since I started this afternoon. Already hooked.


----------



## Frick (May 29, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> I finally bought Elden Ring. I have a feeling I am genuinely gonna like it a lot.
> 
> 
> Hype is a real obstacle though. When I see a game that seems to have all of these things I like done really well, and there's all of this community goodwill, and everybody everywhere is just talking about how great it is, there's a part of my mind that knows people are often wrong, groupthink is a whole bitch, media is a major factor... etc. My critical side kicks in, and if I play a game that is new to me, while I'm in that mode, I'll pick it apart and not get to actually enjoying it for months. I'll play it for a little while and forget about it. And it's not like the games are so bad that I should feel that way. It's almost like I feel depleted by the time I'm actually playing the thing. Every bit of excitement I could've felt, was spent across the marketing period. Now, it's out and it's like I don't even care anymore. Know what I mean?
> ...



Yeah, jump ship man. If you're even vaugely interested in a game go in blind. Don't read the sites, absolutely stay clear of the forums and junk. You don't even have to quit the internet entirely. All that is rubbish anyway. Gamer elitism is so much BS and I hate it. Don't even go on user reviews, and absolutely ignore Steam reviews. If you like it you like it, and most platforms have solid refund policies. Finding games to like is hard though, but frankly I think there's not much to like out there. Not for me anyway.

Oh and do try to go in blind on movies. If it is a movie you know you'll watch, ignore everything about it. Don't read anything. Ideally I don't even want to know the actors involved, or even the basic plot.


----------



## Sithaer (May 29, 2022)

Frick said:


> Yeah, jump ship man. If you're even vaugely interested in a game go in blind. Don't read the sites, absolutely stay clear of the forums and junk. You don't even have to quit the internet entirely. All that is rubbish anyway. Gamer elitism is so much BS and I hate it. Don't even go on user reviews, and absolutely ignore Steam reviews. If you like it you like it, and most platforms have solid refund policies. Finding games to like is hard though, but frankly I think there's not much to like out there. Not for me anyway.
> 
> Oh and do try to go in blind on movies. If it is a movie you know you'll watch, ignore everything about it. Don't read anything. Ideally I don't even want to know the actors involved, or even the basic plot.



This,I've been doing the same way for years now.
Honestly at this point I almost straight out hate game reviews and avoid their forums like a pest, same goes for movie review sites. _'I only use IMDB to look for movies not to read reviews'_
I'm not a nitpicky person and most stuff ppl complain about I don't even notice cause I'm enjoying the game for what it is and same goes for the movies.

For what its worth I watch/read actual performance reviews of the games I'm interested in, not the actual gameplay reviews. _'like how TPU sometimes post a tech side review of some new games'_

When a game has serious issues like bad performance issues or game breaking issues sure I will care but everything else is subjective and that I don't care about since I have my own views/opinion about those and I can make my own decision if I want to play that game or not._ 'or watch a movie regardless of the rating'_

For example I've avoided Mass Effect Andromeda cause I heard nothing but bad things about it at relase, even tho I'm a big ME fan _'finished the original trilogy 3 times already' _I did not play the game when it was new.
1+ year later I gave it a try and guess what, I loved it and put a good ~90 hours into my first playthrough and kinda regret not playing it earlier and I even plan a second playthrough at some point.

Edit for some ON related stuff:

Slowly but steadily progressing in Evil Within 2, gotta say thats a wee bit too close for comfort. _'just a crazy psycho playing his game on the main char..'_


----------



## Splinterdog (May 29, 2022)

I'm puzzled as to why this French Resistance fighter in Sniper Elite 5 is black and Scottish? Woke agenda perhaps?


----------



## Sithaer (May 29, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> I'm puzzled as to why this French Resistance fighter in Sniper Elite 5 is black and Scottish? Woke agenda perhaps?
> View attachment 249251



See this is what I was talking about, not bashing or anything but a perfect example.
If it was me I wouldn't even notice this in a playthrough cause it doesn't matter to me at all.

Idk maybe I'm just ignorant but in my gaming time stuff like that is completely irrelevant as long as I have fun with the game. _'Sniper elite is not a history accurrate lesson game either no?'_


----------



## Splinterdog (May 29, 2022)

Sithaer said:


> See this is what I was talking about, not bashing or anything but a perfect example.
> If it was me I wouldn't even notice this in a playthrough cause it doesn't matter to me at all.
> 
> Idk maybe I'm just ignorant but in my gaming time stuff like that is completely irrelevant as long as I have fun with the game. _'Sniper elite is not a history accurrate lesson game either no?'_


I get what you're saying and I certainly don't play games for history lessons, but I do know my history and I am not aware of any Scots fighting in the Resistance, black or white.
That's why it stands out, because it grates on my teeth due to its inaccuracy. It doesn't take away from the fun, but at the same time, cannot be ignored.


----------



## P4-630 (May 29, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> I get what you're saying and I certainly don't play games for history lessons, but I do know my history and I am not aware of any Scots fighting in the Resistance, black or white.
> That's why it stands out, because it grates on my teeth due to its inaccuracy. It doesn't take away from the fun, but at the same time, cannot be ignored.



Fantasy man..


----------



## robot zombie (May 29, 2022)

Frick said:


> Yeah, jump ship man. If you're even vaugely interested in a game go in blind. Don't read the sites, absolutely stay clear of the forums and junk. You don't even have to quit the internet entirely. All that is rubbish anyway. Gamer elitism is so much BS and I hate it. Don't even go on user reviews, and absolutely ignore Steam reviews. If you like it you like it, and most platforms have solid refund policies. Finding games to like is hard though, but frankly I think there's not much to like out there. Not for me anyway.
> 
> Oh and do try to go in blind on movies. If it is a movie you know you'll watch, ignore everything about it. Don't read anything. Ideally I don't even want to know the actors involved, or even the basic plot.


Yeap. This is pretty much me. It's not only about the money though, it's the time and emotional energy. Even going through the refund process is just kinda bleh. I'll spend some decent time trying to make a game work for me, depending on what I think is keeping me from enjoying it. Sometimes it's me, and I need to come in with a different mindset on a different day. It can very well take me too long to just piece together if a game is or isn't going to work for me. Sometimes, I can tell right away that I'm gonna enjoy a game. Other times, it takes over 20 hours of play before something clicks and I end up doing another 100.

I would also add, it's no fun to not be able to go places and talk about games, or see what they're saying at all. That is a part of the appreciation it itself. Totally blocking yourself off isn't a final solution in my mind. It amounts to just giving up on something that probably can and definitely should be better. A big part of all art and entertainment is the culture around it. I think that people generally benefit from talking their experiences with art out - it can bring new understanding, someone may have information or other experiences that when passed onto you via interaction, actually change how you experience that thing. When it comes to games, some also just have a lot of depth and it can pay to learn more about the details - especially if it is a new genre for you. Souls is a great example. While I think you should take on the obtuseness yourself as much as possible, I kind of wonder how many people actually manage to stick those games out as newbies without some serious priming up on information. It can be sort of a project to become a souls player/enjoyer, just a lot of stuff to snub and confuse newcomers. It's not what most are used to in a game. Really, I think that never changes. There are always times when it's worth looking something up with them, regardless of experience level. Humans can do extra-dumb stuff when we put our heads together, but at the end of the day we are still _smartest_ together. You can benefit from the knowledge of thousands of other people's experiences, solve problems that one mind alone can't very quickly.

It's just that it is a double edged sword and when the communities for that are in poor health, it can really poison the experiences, tear things down for everyone involved and cheapen the whole exchange. I don't nessesarily _want_ to cordon off. I think the general toxicity and groupthink has just gotten out of hand.


Geez man... Elden Ring does have one issue that bugs me like crazy. The crouch button apparently just makes you instantly drop off of your horse. Seems alright, I guess it's nice to have a one-button way to dismount. But crouch being L3 by default is a problem. Maybe this controller is getting worn, but over the course of making fast movements it will trigger and pop me off my horse, leaving me standing square on the ground, usually when in the middle of dodging or escaping a boss. I have died quite a few times to that, just wondering what the hell that's about, if there's a timeout, or Torrent has some kind of stamina based limit before running out and needing to be respawned.... maybe something improved by some special item or permabuff. I thought maybe I DID take a hit and it just killed Torrent without touching me somehow.

But no, it's the control scheme! I feel like you should never put something so 'decisive' and drastic on stick buttons. Usually, I'd map-out, but I can't think of a better place to actually put crouch. I'd love to swap it for B and use the left stick button to sprint - that's familiar to me with a lot of games. To me, holding a letter button for sprint makes little sense, it limits what you can do while sprinting. Problem is, the B button is also your dodge... fast tapping is not what you want on L3, your movement stick. I don't know of a single controller I would trust enough that I will hit that with enough precision to roll properly and not go all over the place. Mechanically speaking, I can deal with the sprint being on a letter button and just appreciate that it adds more combat tension - to execute sprint attacks or use it for avoidance comes with its own challenges and compromises. Any other game, I'd happily just call it a bad mapping choice, because it pretty much always just makes traversal a little more clunky and stressful.

To me, the real problem is that you can so easily crouch off of your horse. I have a feeling just adding a split-second of hold before it actually dismounts would prevent accidental dismounts. It's just little presses, whacking the stick. It sucks so much when you know you're gonna be clear of a swing when your horse just vanishes unexpectedly in the middle of a turn just because while holding the stick at a steep angle, the button underneath triggered. And now your fight is over. There were times where my horse vanished and I died so fast that what happened didn't register for me. That's less "Ooooo I'll get you back!" and more "What? Tch... ahhhhhhh! Why?" I felt cheated every time I would just plop off of that horse. Be a second away from winning and lose it all to a bad button scheme.

I swear, that's the real reason the Tree Soldier gave me so much trouble at level 14. I fought him over a dozen times before I started wondering what was happening with Torrent. And then as soon as I swapped out that L3, I beat him with ease on the first try. Probably ~12 hits with a smithed-up twinblade, running in and out for quick hits between attacks, staying out of range of that downswing attack that grabs you into it. Didn't hit me once. I gotta admit, I was not gratified by the fact that the whole challenge in that fight for me was down to that one button. Though I was getting really good at calling Torrent back and dipping out of death-swings at the last second  It always happens at the worst time though! It's like using Torrent in battle is a big prank on me, like I'm not actually supposed to use the horse in battle because it just trolls me every time.

The only fix I've found is to swap L3 out of crouch for horse fighting. Really annoying though. I think with a different controller it might be okay. I've beaten the crap out of that button hold-sprinting with it in countless other games... which is still fine when all it's used for is sprinting - that already has a lead-in to begin that keeps it from going into sprint when you don't actually want to - and holding still works fine. It's just terrible for anything else because it's getting loosey goosey.


I'm sure this is something you can just learn to deal with, like you can just be quick with the calls I guess. We'll see how much I really use the horse for boss fights. But not even regular Dark Souls had THAT problem. I make no excuses for that mapping choice, or how quickly the dismount triggers. It's like the slightest push on this controller and my horse is just gone. Pretty flow breaking in combat, when there's bound to be stick-knocking for me. Way worse than accidentally crouching. A dodge quickly gets you out of that. The movement drop from horse to foot is far steeper.


See... here's where I think reading about a game comes in handy. Would've saved me a lot of pointless trouble just knowing that about Torrent and the horse controls. Maybe I can swap left and right stick buttons? Actually... yeah. Then I can actually target while sprinting. But I might lose targeting in mid combat.

EDIT: Yeah... swapping the stick buttons actually makes so much more sense to me. Never is your thumb off of the 'look/target' button when it's on the left stick. I do drop out of targeting occasionally, but being able to toggle real slick like makes it worth it. It's nice when in combat if you accidentally tap the left stick, you just lose target for a split second. That can be enough to throw you onto the wrong target but usually it seems to favor the one you were on, if you're already engaging them. Crouch also just makes more sense to me on the right stick. The way it's used in this game, that works fine. You will generally already be on the right stick when you need to crouch.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 30, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> I get what you're saying and I certainly don't play games for history lessons, but I do know my history and I am not aware of any Scots fighting in the Resistance, black or white.
> That's why it stands out, because it grates on my teeth due to its inaccuracy. It doesn't take away from the fun, but at the same time, cannot be ignored.



Mary Helen Young​








						Mary Helen Young - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



Tommy Macpherson the "Kilted Killer"​https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tommy_Macpherson

There could be more


----------



## Vayra86 (May 30, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Mary Helen Young​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But they aren't black?

That's just it, this weird mix of historical accuracy and trying to rewrite it with whatever is the current hype. Its an immersion killer. To me at least. It just feels 'out of place', and it oozes commercial points before developer vision or talent. It doesn't add to the 'art' or the 'product' in any way shape or form, it wants to be a popular statement first and foremost, even if the narrative of the game or product has no relation to that statement whatsoever. You can almost hear the sales manager barge into the dev creative meeting saying 'Please, put this in, fuck whatever you think about it, you're not hired to have input, the board says it needs to happen'.


----------



## xtreemchaos (May 30, 2022)

the bioshocks was free on Epic so i allready have them on steam but got them all the same for a excuse   to play again and the Epic ones dont crash like the steam ones and i didnt have to fiddle with the ini to get ultra wide.


----------



## Chomiq (May 30, 2022)

Vayra86 said:


> But they aren't black?
> 
> That's just it, this weird mix of historical accuracy and trying to rewrite it with whatever is the current hype. Its an immersion killer. To me at least. It just feels 'out of place', and it oozes commercial points before developer vision or talent. It doesn't add to the 'art' or the 'product' in any way shape or form, it wants to be a popular statement first and foremost, even if the narrative of the game or product has no relation to that statement whatsoever. You can almost hear the sales manager barge into the dev creative meeting saying 'Please, put this in, fuck whatever you think about it, you're not hired to have input, the board says it needs to happen'.


Well there's this:








						August Agbola O'Browne - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



But this guy claimed to be a resistance fighter in Poland during Warsaw Uprising.

There's also this guy:



Who served in Polish army during war with Russia in 1920.

They already have a Polish resistance fighter in SE5, why not make it a black guy instead?

But hey, it's only game and in no way it claims any historical accuracy.


----------



## Audioave10 (May 30, 2022)

currently playing Stalker (modded on W7), Halo (windows XP) & Crysis 2 on W10 
and to make this thread more serious...


----------



## Splinterdog (May 30, 2022)

Need For Speed: Hot Pursuit is probably my favourite racing game because there's no mucking about, no silly characters with cheesy dialogue and the racing is just mental.
I didn't even know there was a film with Aaron Paul and I watched it last night. It was non-stop action and the racing scenes were top notch with cop takedowns and everything in between. Don't read the reviews because they don't reflect the film at all.


----------



## robot zombie (May 30, 2022)

Blew a 3 day weekend on Elden Ring. Having a blast. Dex is pretty friggin solid right away. I mean, right near the starting area I got a twinblade out of the dragon-scorched ruins. I didn't even realize, but you can skip the enemies to get it, it's a walled-off area you can only get into by horse-jumping on an outer corner without nearby enemies who can really pose a threat. You already have exactly the strength to use it as a Warrior right away, just need a little more dex. And then it scales with both. Still probably want more str later for weapon/shield variety but I almost can't believe they basically *give* you this thing right in the beginning part of the starting region. Nothing else is needed for a while, I'm betting. I dumped those scimitars so fast.

The horse in general is OP. So much of the world with all of its dangers is truly open to you, but for the most part the horse keeps you moving past them and avoiding lethal strikes. You can ride right through higher-level areas. I'm trying not to cheese that too much. But out past Stormhill cabin, I did find a rock with an item inside it on a little cliffside clearing... surrounded by 4 giant trolls. So I aggro'd one to smash it open, grabbed the item(s - there were several) and got out of dodge, back over a little cliff and around a taller one to a cabin with a merchant selling ashes of war. Luckily for me, there was a site of grace there, too. I barely managed to rest at the site as a bunch of debris from a shockingly quick and aggressive troll shot across the screen. I horse-sprinted the whole way and he must've just lurched right up on me. I didn't really take the time to look and see how they chase  He was maybe a half-second away when the resting animation at the grace site started. Right there, that was the cabin setdressing I passed a few milliseconds before, flying by me in chunks.

Before that was a graveyard full of golden runes. Enough to level a couple times at ~lvl20. My philosophy with them is to treat them like my actual 'gold' since both money and xp are essentially the same thing in this game, but rune items persist after death, unlike bare runes. So I keep them, turn them in for items or pull them out to smith. Or, if I say.... have a few thousand bare runes on hand and I'm close to leveling up or buying something important, I open the golden runes I need to have enough, so that when I level, I'm no longer carrying but the odd 100 runes and can go take the bigger risks I've been putting off.

They were smithing stones, btw... enough to max my twinblade and more. The attacks are much better with it upgraded, slightly different, meaner patterns - with 2 hands, it is fast and aggressive with damage and stun. Once you get between an enemy's attack for that slower first blow in the standard sequence, you're just stacking a lot of damage with much faster, harder hits. I was block-countering with the starting shield for the warrior class for a while but more often I am now two-handing the twinblade instead. Often I dispatch shield enemies quicker just breaking through with successive light attacks. They basically become normal enemies after two rapid, overpowering knocks. Block-countering is still on the table, too. It's just not often needed.

Could use a short bow or something for range/chip. Some fire elemental would be super-nice from time to time. I've been just tossing bone-darts for aggro, and killing the obnoxious dragonflies. There have been a small handful of times where hanging back chipping/aggroing would've served me a lot better than what I got stuck doing instead.

So much to see and do in this game. I still haven't gone to the castle. Though to be fair, I have been going very slow, just collecting and building-up my character.

It would be easy to cheese it - go stief some mid or even endgame stuff by horseback to carry me along while I'm still exploring, but I feel like my skill benefits immensely more by playing a melee class without nerfing the spirit of the game. I can learn the foes, get lots of practice beating them with skill. Better to have the gear and not need it, than need it and not have it. I have one good thing going for me... a solid, effective weapon. No mashing or flailing - in and out of pockets with carefully placed flurries of damage. With the right moves this class is like, foundationally effective as hell. Dexterity and the associated weapons are serious business in both speed and damage. All that's left is to add a good chunk of HP and lil bit of spare stamina.


One other thing I'm really liking is the map journaling/logging. Those markers are super handy, and you can drop more than you ever use - mark places to clear (and what kind), merchants, various points of interest you may encounter and want to come back to. The beacons are nice for breadcrumbing. You do have to figure out paths yourself though, infer using map clues - but when you get there you may have to re-jig completely. I like this so much more than traditional waypoints because of how nothing is really 'set' or confined. It's more like you pick what you log and track organically. They're tools you use to explore and discover, rather than the main hub for everything. It's just enough to keep you from losing track of things. There's no quest log or anything like that. NPCs tell you about locations and then you have to figure out where they're talking about and remember it. Again, nice to be able to just earmark a spot for yourself. It's funny how just letting *you* plot the markers and giving you basically nothing else showing you much makes it so much more immersive than having a map with a bunch of obvious places where you just click and a path shows up, after somebody puts it on your map, or you get a *little* close. To discover a location in this game, you basically gotta scout the map (menu and actual overworld) and go in. Little things like that take some adjusting to coming from a normal open-world game, but it makes actually taking on the world itself so much more immersive. Just more ownership. It's YOUR map. Otherwise, there's only ever just gonna be a few spots marked with icons and a bunch of grace sites.


----------



## Cristian0 (May 30, 2022)

Sometimes I play TES IV: Oblivion


----------



## Audioave10 (May 31, 2022)

I'm getting nostalgic for my GTA4 play...


----------



## Cvrk (May 31, 2022)

i hope I captured this right, but...just listen to THIS
got a thing for electric cars: the real ones that don't apologize.


----------



## droopyRO (May 31, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> They already have a Polish resistance fighter in SE5, *why not make it a black guy instead?*


First of all i don't give a f**k what your skin color is.
But there is no reason to, except to please the woke mob and to tick the corporate diversity quota. Imagine a black person trying to infiltrate behind German lines in WW2, yeah that's a good one.

My favorite thing to do when debating this stuff with people from my country. Is to ask them, what % of population do you think that black people make for in USA. Most of the answers i got were around 40-50% of the population  And that is how distorted the reality is.

@Vayra86
As a rule of thumb, if you want games without politics look for games made before 2010. After that, and especially in the last 5-7 years politics are woven from the start in games. And by politics i mean the modern Western left leaning one.
If not, you have two choices 1. deal with it or 2. don't buy/play that game, vote with your wallet.
/rant


----------



## Splinterdog (May 31, 2022)

This Sniper Elite 5 conversation has led to some fascinating education on my part. I mean, Tommy Macpherson the 'Kilted Killer' - what a man! And to have the Nazis put a price on his head for ' being a bandit masquerading as a Scottish officer', his riding around in a black Citroen with a union flag and being mistaken for a woman (kilted) when parachuting into France. What a character!
The only Scottish game character who comes close to that is the Scot in Wolfenstein.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 31, 2022)

I wish I was playing what this guy was playing:









						This man built a $30K gaming room modeled after a Star Citizen spaceship
					

Does your gaming room have automatic sliding doors?




					www.pcgamer.com
				




I can't tell if his three main screens are OLED or not though, if they are not, he spent 30 grand in the wrong way.


----------



## AsRock (May 31, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Agree, it looks very nice indeed. Runs pretty well too.



But like the 4th the enemy often play so dumb, i was wishing it be a lot more realistic by now but...


----------



## Chomiq (Jun 1, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I wish I was playing what this guy was playing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reminds me of this video my buddy sent me recently:


----------



## SN2716057 (Jun 1, 2022)

A bit of VR; H3, half-life Alyx (mods), and VSTOL VR.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 1, 2022)

Old school SMT: Nocturne.

Still extremely awesome even in 480p.
Its one of those games where the farm is fun, the story is superb, the combat has depth, and the environments are all kinds of strange and wondrous, doing a whole lot with very little (in resources).
Play this, if you haven't.


----------



## SN2716057 (Jun 2, 2022)

After a bit more 'adventuring' I finally could afford a bigger crib





adventuring


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 3, 2022)

In *Need For Speed: The Run*, which is great fun for the most part, they inserted at least one abominable QTE, the very scourge of any game, into part of a race.
Since it's a console port, there's no equivalent for the *enter* key, which on the screen hint looked like a backspace. Drove me nuts and this short clip which I've just put together out of frustration explains it all.


----------



## 64K (Jun 3, 2022)

I'm playing Doom 3. It's  a hell lot of fun.

Play it in the night with all of the lights turned off in your gaming room.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 3, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> I'm puzzled as to why this French Resistance fighter in Sniper Elite 5 is black and Scottish? Woke agenda perhaps?
> View attachment 249251



And fake too ?, accent seems a little off.

Anyways Been getting back in to Path Of Exile again, been over a year and they changed a fair bit with it unlike  with Take2\Rockstar with Red Dead.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 3, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I wish I was playing what this guy was playing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're X95 LEDs it says and you can even see the viewing angles are limited (washed out color) in the video. So yeah, but waste seems to be his middle name. I see lots of warning signals here though. When you plaster your 'Tube handle all over your custom built room, you've got some issues, I think  And here's the kicker, he spent a car's worth of money on a lookalike for product that probably will never evolve to a game. Vaporware. Perhaps he feels a connection there


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 3, 2022)

Vayra86 said:


> They're X95 LEDs it says and you can even see the viewing angles are limited (washed out color) in the video. So yeah, but waste seems to be his middle name. I see lots of warning signals here though. When you plaster your 'Tube handle all over your custom built room, you've got some issues, I think  And here's the kicker, he spent a car's worth of money on a lookalike for product that probably will never evolve to a game. Vaporware. Perhaps he feels a connection there



lack of attention to detail like spending that much money and not getting OLED's  = no skill imo


----------



## Bomby569 (Jun 3, 2022)

100 hours of Assassins Creed Valhalla, that is one weird game, it looks amazing but most of the world looks exactly the same with little to no differenciating areas, the fighting is really good, the dialogue is ok, the story starts great but then the England conquer the territories part is not very captivating.

Lacks unique moments and variety, but i still enjoyed it. Best moment, the meet with Kassandra


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jun 3, 2022)

another free game from Epic castle wolfystine new order so i started a play through lastnight i must say i love the free game thursday on Epic thay are spoiling us   .


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 3, 2022)

Over the last few days and thanks mainly to Game Pass, I've played the following:
NFS Most Wanted
NFS Rivals
These two have very painful menu access keys.
NFS Hot Pursuit
NFS Payback (downloading)
Sniper Elite 5
And on Steam all three Wolfensteins at various stages of play.
Time for a beer...


----------



## Sithaer (Jun 3, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> Over the last few days and thanks mainly to Game Pass, I've played the following:
> NFS Most Wanted
> NFS Rivals
> These two have very painful menu access keys.
> ...


Damn you are on a gaming spree I see.

I still have this mindset that I can't move to a new game until I'm either fed up with the 1 game I'm playing or finished it, even playing 2 games is problematic for me and my progress is very slow then. '_still yet to finish Evil Within 2, at chapter 11 out of 17'_

I think my next bigger game will be Immortals Fenyx Rising Gold Edition, its on a 67% sale on Epic and on top of that I have a 25% coupon so I can get the Gold Edition for ~22 $ and thats a good 90-100 hours of gameplay with my gameplay style. _'Tried the demo and its my kinda game, had fun with it'_


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 4, 2022)

Sithaer said:


> Damn you are on a gaming spree I see.
> 
> I still have this mindset that I can't move to a new game until I'm either fed up with the 1 game I'm playing or finished it, even playing 2 games is problematic for me and my progress is very slow then. '_still yet to finish Evil Within 2, at chapter 11 out of 17'_
> 
> I think my next bigger game will be Immortals Fenyx Rising Gold Edition, its on a 67% sale on Epic and on top of that I have a 25% coupon so I can get the Gold Edition for ~22 $ and thats a good 90-100 hours of gameplay with my gameplay style. _'Tried the demo and its my kinda game, had fun with it'_


To be honest, since finishing Days Gone, which was one hell of a game that I really got invested in, I've been flitting about, playing non-taxing stuff. Racing games are a good example because they pump you up for a while, especially when you win a race against the odds.
I must stop buying games that I'll never finish...repeat after me. I must stop...


----------



## Audioave10 (Jun 4, 2022)

I bounce around with 3 PC's a lot (F.E.A.R. , Far Cry , Crysis , Borderlands) but then I always return to STALKER...


----------



## robot zombie (Jun 4, 2022)

Runebears are dicks. That's really all I wanted to say at the moment. Holy monkeychrist. I've beaten a couple - just encountered my second that I didn't haul ass from in a cave, and I can't even say the reward was worth the struggle. Not really worth it at all in fact lmao. What a troll enemy. If you know, you know  Those things feggin suuuuuuuucccckkk to fight with a melee character, oh lord. I am sweating, and victorious, and full of bitter remorse. "Why did I do that?"


----------



## Sithaer (Jun 4, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> To be honest, since finishing Days Gone, which was one hell of a game that I really got invested in, I've been flitting about, playing non-taxing stuff. Racing games are a good example because they pump you up for a while, especially when you win a race against the odds.
> I must stop buying games that I'll never finish...repeat after me. I must stop...



Oh that game I totally forgot about it, I'm not too big on Zombie themed games but that one looks decent enough so +1 game to play whenever.
I also have some games on GoG that I bought like 1 year ago and yet to play them, mainly Dragon Age Origins Ultimate Edition.

I do a similar thing with farm/loot based games, there are days when I just don't feel like to play anything too taxing on my mind so I do nothing but mindless farm some gear in one of those games I play.
Wanted to get into racing games recently but somehow I never manage to, even tho its been a good while since I played a racing game properly._ 'NFS Heat looked okay to me or maybe play Forza idk..'_


----------



## The red spirit (Jun 4, 2022)

Sithaer said:


> Wanted to get into racing games recently but somehow I never manage to, even tho its been a good while since I played a racing game properly._ 'NFS Heat looked okay to me or maybe play Forza idk..'_


NFS series kinda died with MW. It has been shit creek ever since. I liked Pro street a bit, but nothing else. Forzas are always pretty good, can't go wrong with them.


----------



## Frick (Jun 4, 2022)

How badly done are the Bioshock remasters, or is it just my installation that's buggy? Launched the first one, and clicking on the privacy notice thing also clicked the underlying menu choice which was the Museum, and then the brightness slider didn't work. Doesn't really instill confidence in a remaster of a game that didn't need a remaster.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 4, 2022)

Sithaer said:


> Oh that game I totally forgot about it, I'm not too big on Zombie themed games but that one looks decent enough so +1 game to play whenever.
> I also have some games on GoG that I bought like 1 year ago and yet to play them, mainly Dragon Age Origins Ultimate Edition.
> 
> I do a similar thing with farm/loot based games, there are days when I just don't feel like to play anything too taxing on my mind so I do nothing but mindless farm some gear in one of those games I play.
> Wanted to get into racing games recently but somehow I never manage to, even tho its been a good while since I played a racing game properly._ 'NFS Heat looked okay to me or maybe play Forza idk..'_


NFS Heat is pretty average and nothing like the earlier games, what with all these silly characters which I couldn't give a toss about. Besides, a bug has crept into my version where it stops responding to the keyboard. I can be racing along and then the car stops, won't do anything for a while and then starts, stops. PIA! Verified files and all that stuff already...
I'm going to try it on my other machine and see what's cooking. Nothing wrong with the keyboard.
I've also just tried NFS Payback - looks great and performs well, but those dumb characters again which you can't turn off. Hot Pursuit still remains my favourite and the new ones have gone all social media friendly, as if we give a f***k.


----------



## Frick (Jun 4, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> what with all these silly characters which I couldn't give a toss about.



To be fair this is true for MW (2005) as well, and that was a great game.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 4, 2022)

We were getting off topic in the other thread so I'm bring us over here.


DeathtoGnomes said:


> I've watched enough streams as I _was_ interested in those at one time.
> 
> It goes back to the _Try Before You Buy_ concept (for those with publisher grudges i.e. EA), or in this new age, watch the stream and talk to others about it before you buy. I've bought several games doing this, it works for me.


The great thing with RTCW is that there are a few really excellent mods and make-overs for it.





						Mods - Return To Castle Wolfenstein
					

Browse and play mods created for Return To Castle Wolfenstein at Mod DB.




					www.moddb.com
				



I've played many of them and they are a blast! My favorite vanilla mod is RealRTCW. It takes the original game experience to the next level.








						RealRTCW 3.0 - Complete Edition Trailer video
					

View the Mod DB RealRTCW mod for Return To Castle Wolfenstein video RealRTCW 3.0 - Complete Edition Trailer




					www.moddb.com


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 4, 2022)

Frick said:


> How badly done are the Bioshock remasters, or is it just my installation that's buggy? Launched the first one, and clicking on the privacy notice thing also clicked the underlying menu choice which was the Museum, and then the brightness slider didn't work. Doesn't really instill confidence in a remaster of a game that didn't need a remaster.



I have no issues with Bioshock 1 Remastered, I know there was some controversy when it first released though, I think it used compressed audio files instead of FLAC like the original BIOSHOCK... I could be remembering wrong though. I'm old and gray now...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 4, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I know there was some controversy when it first released though


Wait, there was?


CallandorWoT said:


> I think it used compressed audio files instead of FLAC like the original BIOSHOCK...


Didn't know that. Don't care either. People whine about the dumbest things.


----------



## Cvrk (Jun 4, 2022)

Considered more toys then the real thing, these American super-cars don't ever take them seriously and tend to stay away. 

I promise you, *Chevrolet Corvette Stingray C8 2020* does not know how to drift! Instead, it has sooo much downforce making it capable of cornering without swiveling at very high speed.
A champion for inside city racing


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 4, 2022)

Cvrk said:


> Considered more toys then the real thing, these American super-cars don't ever take them seriously and tend to stay away.
> 
> I promise you, *Chevrolet Corvette Stingray C8 2020* does not know how to drift! Instead, it has sooo much downforce making it capable of cornering without swiveling at very high speed.
> A champion for inside city racing
> ...



Is it still made of plastic?


----------



## robot zombie (Jun 4, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Wait, there was?
> 
> Didn't know that. Don't care either. People whine about the dumbest things.


I dunno how bad it is there, but audio compression in games does suck sometimes. Take Horizon Zero Dawn. The ringing distortion is almost never not audible on voices because of the compression on the audio. It used to be worse, now... it is 'fixed' and yet... still pretty noticeable. Sometimes they sound like they're talking through a paper-towel tube because their voices go into too high of a register and it hits that compression information wall. You get almost as much ringing as actual voice in that case. Like a quiet dentists drill every time a character talks, just this unpleasant mix of woody and metallic qualities. It just has a way of making voices sound flat and piercing at the same time. It reminds me of migraine auras I used to get.

Honestly, sometimes it's most noticeable when there is music. The apparent quality of the voices can be so much lower than that of the music.

Not everyone will notice, but for those that do, it's a constant annoyance with that game. It's not like modern mp3 vs lossless formats. It's more like 96kbps OLD mp3 vs... even 128kbps AAC. As it is, some characters straight up sound like they're coming through over the phone or something. In a game with so much dialogue, I think it is borderline criminal to use compression that so drastically affects the sound. That's a lot of time spent hearing that ringing. Silly as it may _sound_ 

One thing I could say, not having played the Bioshock remakes. A *downgrade* in audio quality sounds like a bum deal for what is supposed to be a remake. I think that would bug me too - I would say something about that... though it's definitely not enough to say "The remake sucks, don't bother." or anything like that. But does anybody really want to hear the audio get worse on a remake?


----------



## The red spirit (Jun 4, 2022)

Frick said:


> To be fair this is true for MW (2005) as well, and that was a great game.


Controversial opinion: It wasn't a great game, it was just more like insane PR success with rather average gameplay mechanics. If it wasn't for FnF, it might not have taken off. Strongest points of it were car customization, soundtrack and ambience, but driving physics, career mode progression and many other things were surprisingly bad. I really hated mandatory bounty missions and cars handling like they have no springs. For its time it was fine and there was novelty aspect in open world. Rather than being a poor game, it was just a product of its time, but it did age very poorly.



Cvrk said:


> Considered more toys then the real thing, these American super-cars don't ever take them seriously and tend to stay away.
> 
> I promise you, *Chevrolet Corvette Stingray C8 2020* does not know how to drift! Instead, it has sooo much downforce making it capable of cornering without swiveling at very high speed.
> A champion for inside city racing
> ...


You can drift anything RWD and AWD in Horizon 5. It's not that hard as long as you upgrade diff and tune it. Even Unimog is decently driftable if you have skills and know how to tune. I did that and sold it in auction.


----------



## lilwirebrushdude (Jun 5, 2022)

I've been really enjoying roller champions lately!


----------



## Frick (Jun 5, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> Controversial opinion: It wasn't a great game, it was just more like insane PR success with rather average gameplay mechanics. If it wasn't for FnF, it might not have taken off. Strongest points of it were car customization, soundtrack and ambience, but driving physics, career mode progression and many other things were surprisingly bad. I really hated mandatory bounty missions and cars handling like they have no springs. For its time it was fine and there was novelty aspect in open world. Rather than being a poor game, it was just a product of its time, but it did age very poorly.



I could imagine it not being liked by racing game enthusiasts, but I'm not one of those. I played it a few years ago and I still liked it. But again, I'm very much not into racing games


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jun 5, 2022)

18 yrs World of Warcraft - many ppl (new players) wondering about this stain! Where is it from?
Here is the Answer:


----------



## kapone32 (Jun 5, 2022)

Sithaer said:


> Oh that game I totally forgot about it, I'm not too big on Zombie themed games but that one looks decent enough so +1 game to play whenever.
> I also have some games on GoG that I bought like 1 year ago and yet to play them, mainly Dragon Age Origins Ultimate Edition.
> 
> I do a similar thing with farm/loot based games, there are days *when I just don't feel like to play anything too taxing on my mind* so I do nothing but mindless farm some gear in one of those games I play.
> Wanted to get into racing games recently but somehow I never manage to, even tho its been a good while since I played a racing game properly._ 'NFS Heat looked okay to me or maybe play Forza idk..'_


When I want to do that I play Just Cause 4.


----------



## Sithaer (Jun 5, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> When I want to do that I play Just Cause 4.



Thats also a good option, I did play Just Cause 3 for a while tho I never finished cause I always end up blowing stuff up instead of progressing with the story.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 5, 2022)

Sithaer said:


> Thats also a good option, I did play Just Cause 3 for a while tho I never finished cause I always end up blowing stuff up instead of progressing with the story.



I know right... Have the same "problem" with GTA V.....


----------



## The red spirit (Jun 5, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> I know right... Have the same "problem" with GTA V.....


I had the same problem with Mercenaries 2 trial on X360.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 5, 2022)

plastiscɧ said:


> View attachment 249829
> 
> 18 yrs World of Warcraft - many ppl (new players) wondering about this stain! Where is it from?
> Here is the Answer:



THIS KINGDOM SHALL FALL!!!!


the greatest cinematic made in the early days of modern gaming. 10/10

So sad how far Blizzard has fallen since those days. I was dreaming of a Warcraft 4 rts with a new story for literal decades now... my dream will never come true it seems.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 5, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> We were getting off topic in the other thread so I'm bring us over here.
> 
> The great thing with RTCW is that there are a few really excellent mods and make-overs for it.
> 
> ...


It's also on Steam along with the original game and a supporter's pack DLC, so I grabbed them all for less than $1 which I paid for from trading card sales 








						RealRTCW on Steam
					

RealRTCW is an overhaul mod for critically acclaimed Wolfenstein classic. It features improved visuals, expanded arsenal, rebalanced gunplay and proper modern systems support!




					store.steampowered.com
				











						Save 60% on Return to Castle Wolfenstein on Steam
					

World War II rages and nations fall. The Nazis are twisting science and the occult into an army capable of annihilating the Allies once and for all. As US Army Ranger William “B.J.” Blazkowicz, pierce the black heart of the Third Reich and stop them...or die trying.




					store.steampowered.com
				











						RealRTCW - Supporter Pack on Steam
					

RealRTCW Supporter Pack is a great way to express your gratitude to the mod developers!




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## harm9963 (Jun 5, 2022)

GOD OF WAR


----------



## 64K (Jun 5, 2022)

RTCW was my favorite Wolfenstein game. I wish you could still get Wolfenstein 2009 but Bethesda took it down from every store when they acquired the rights. They gave some silly reason about it not fitting into their vision of future Wolfenstein games.


----------



## jormungand (Jun 5, 2022)

Cyberpunk 2077, just made my way through 2 endings. The dystopian feeling is amazing. I can say that it really caught me at the end on the story side.
Now i need to go back and check the other endings, hope they make a good story for the DLC.
Meanwhile playing RDR2 online with a friend, i havent touched the main story yet, will do eventually.
the enviroment/weather changes and graphics wow!! love those foggy night at the Bayou.
and..
just started Vermintide II since was on sale for $5.99, im having fun with this one, gotta love the diversity in levels.
compared to Back 4 Blood, ill choose Vermintide.



64K said:


> RTCW was my favorite Wolfenstein game. I wish you could still get Wolfenstein 2009 but Bethesda took it down from every store when they acquired the rights. They gave some silly reason about it not fitting into their vision of future Wolfenstein games.


RTCW was indeed amazing, but aside comparing game to game, i loved the New order and The New Colossus. The Old blood was good too.
But since Blazkowicz isnt in the last one, im not interested.
i remember now Wolfenstein 2009, lost in my memory since you brought the reason why it disappeared.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 5, 2022)

64K said:


> RTCW was my favorite Wolfenstein game. I wish you could still get Wolfenstein 2009 but Bethesda took it down from every store when they acquired the rights. They gave some silly reason about it not fitting into their vision of future Wolfenstein games.


I can see the licensing reasons for racing games being withdrawn, Forza Horizon 3 for example, but some corporate decisions leave a lot to be desired.


----------



## Audioave10 (Jun 5, 2022)

64K said:


> RTCW was my favorite Wolfenstein game. I wish you could still get Wolfenstein 2009 but Bethesda took it down from every store when they acquired the rights. They gave some silly reason about it not fitting into their vision of future Wolfenstein games.


Picked up this game a few years ago. It was NOT easy to find.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jun 5, 2022)

plastiscɧ said:


> View attachment 249829
> 
> 18 yrs World of Warcraft - many ppl (new players) wondering about this stain! Where is it from?
> Here is the Answer:


without watching the video, my guess is some guy crapped his pants and that slid down and out his leg.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 5, 2022)

Audioave10 said:


> Picked up this game a few years ago. It was NOT easy to find.


Does it run from the disc on windows 10/11 ?


----------



## 64K (Jun 5, 2022)

Audioave10 said:


> Picked up this game a few years ago. It was NOT easy to find.



You can find them on Ebay used and new. The new ones are expensive and the used ones are a gamble. I tried getting a used one and it didn't have the key in the case which is needed to activate the game. I was able to get a refund though.


----------



## Audioave10 (Jun 5, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Does it run from the disc on windows 10/11 ?


I would install it first on W7. I don't want to chance it "checking online" during installation. It does have the key.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 5, 2022)

LMAO. Guess what, its a ubisoft game... lo and behold:





Immortals: Fenyx Rising


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 5, 2022)

Need For Speed: The Run is the most fun I've had in a racing game, on a par with Hot Pursuit. It's high octane stuff, racing from San Francisco to New York and get's progressively harder, especially when either the cops or the mob are trying to run you off the road and you're simultaneously trying to win the stage. It's unforgiving, but that just makes you try harder, so ultimately highly satisfying.
I'm nearly in New York and stand at 4th place out of 200 racers that started. That doesn't mean I'm good because you have to beat the others in order to complete each stage, so I'm assuming that I have to be 1st to finish.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 5, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> It's also on Steam along with the original game and a supporter's pack DLC, so I grabbed them all for less than $1 which I paid for from trading card sales
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they did something like that on GOG, I would buy it.



64K said:


> I tried getting a used one and it didn't have the key in the case which is needed to activate the game.


There are "patches" for that kind of problem.


----------



## robot zombie (Jun 5, 2022)

Time for more Elden Ring. Really in a groove with this game now. I DEFINITELY would not call it a masterpiece. Hell no!  But it is very, very fun. I can't say I've played a major open-world title this 'hardcore' in a while. It's definitely a casual-killer. The world is super-massive, there are tons of RPG mechanics that matter in ways you can't know until you build it, it's boss-centric with difficult-to-master combat, and many of the usual assists provided by almost every other game are absent. Geez, the quest givers speak in prose. Figuring out where to go is like solving riddles. No waypoints guiding you, and exploration is randomly dangerous as all hell - and you can just lose your runes in a really tough spot to fight to. And of course, you can't meaningfully pause whenever you want to.

This game is basically giving you an ultimatum. You can have a family, a career, practical/artistic skills, what have you... or you can play Elden Ring. It's just very big and involved. You have to get all the way in or there is kinda no point. You've gotta play it fairly consistently just to keep the skill up, let alone not get too lost in a huge playthrough. I might dedicate a little notepad on this desk. 


I thought bosses were a bit slow at first, but some of them do get much faster and more aggressive. Like... Bloodborne speed, except YOU do not move or attack at Bloodborne speed.

One thing I'm noticing that I SWEAR is different from any soulsbourne... like, just never was a thing outside of a handful of special bosses in those games... is the cadence, the pacing of the moves and the reactions bosses have to you. It's like they ALL learn from each fight and try to break their own sequences so you just never get a feel for them. Most souls bosses kind of have you learning this whole big dance, but if you master it, you master that boss as long as you hold the same skill level, and the challenge is significantly diminished on repeat fights. Not the case with any boss I've encountered in Elden Ring. Even the lesser ones are always doing everything possible to keep you out of a rhythm with them. It's not like they have crazier movesets or anything. Just far less predictable from fight to fight.

It definitely keeps it interesting. Good incentive to keep leveled and equipped. If you can't get caught out of sequence a couple of times, or score the right amount of damage on a certain hit, or land some strategic move at the right time - just on the fly, you will probably have a bad time over and over. I'm sure these bosses are still beatable at level 1, if you're really good. But I think it's probably A LOT harder in this game than in others like it, because of how they had to balance it to the amount of exploration you can do, and all of the rewards out there. Even then, it's like anything could kinda get the drop on you unless you cap your vigor. A lot of these bosses are kinda tough to parry, too. Some give a fair amount of windows, but it's not easy to be in place to stick the parry enough times to riposte - you wind up missing attack windows and risking more hits that can't be parried. If you can do it ONCE, it can turn the tables. High stakes parrying. This game seems more geared for dodging. Much easier time just two-handing the Twinblade and rollin and jumpin. Lots of AOE stuff is now easily avoided by jumping in this game - it's such a big deal when you learn to jump more in fights. Just such a game-changer. Especially when you're specced into melee/DPS and need to be in the fray. Jumping keeps you there longer, scoring more damage without trading. Spotting an AOE attack and reacting correctly nets you a free hit in the same movement that dodged it... and maybe one big enough to knock them on their ass, or the one that opens you to executing that sequence.

That's another thing, jump attacks are life for me right now. That, and Impaling Thrust. I grabbed that just for Keen, because this is a dex build, but it's actually extremely handy for covering quick distance for serious damage. Stick a couple in succession, rolling out between attacks, and you can down/stun plenty of big foes. I wonder how this thing would do with some bleed though


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 5, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> Time for more Elden Ring. Really in a groove with this game now. I DEFINITELY would not call it a masterpiece. Hell no!  But it is very, very fun.


Games don't have to be a masterpiece to be great fun!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 5, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Games don't have to be a masterpiece to be great fun!



agreed. I have some daft little games on my switch that i love.


----------



## robot zombie (Jun 5, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Games don't have to be a masterpiece to be great fun!


It really is a great game. The main reason I won't call it a masterpiece is because it's really the first of its kind, and there is plenty that could be improved, stuff that only really comes out after people have been playing it through for a good long time. That said, as a first attempt at what it is, it is still kinda towering over a lot of open-world games for me right now. I don't want to play any other open-world games - I don't think anything touches what this game is. And yet, at the same time, I fully understand why some people probably hate this game immensely lmao

I'll say what I always say about souls games. If you can remember what it was like first learning to play video games... I mean, like learning the language of games, and you can appreciate going back there for a while, Elden Ring is a very rewarding game. Pretend you don't know shit about video games and find your peace with that, and it's almost like getting into video games for the first time... frustration and all. But lots of excitement too. It's a new language.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Jun 5, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> This game is basically giving you an ultimatum. You can have a family, a career, practical/artistic skills, what have you... or you can play Elden Ring.


So you chose Elden ring? Excellent move.


----------



## robot zombie (Jun 5, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> So you chose Elden ring? Excellent move.


They may call me maidenless, but I go out and touch grace every day


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 5, 2022)

well...



a bit less than a day in ... not bad, no major bugs, i'm not in a "banned" country (tho ... there is 0 lootboxes or gambling in the game  ) 4 legendary gems, 2 legendary items, soloing most of it (might go co-op later for higher difficulties..)

i have some cosmetics due to pre registration and a pair weapon cosmetic from a 0.99€ pack and the 9.99€ battle pass, earned most platinum via quests and challenges,  created my own clan for ... "reasons" ("Crimson Thunder" yep ... Hammerfall fan)  useful for the player market for gems, although i got all gems via dungeon and elder rift using 3x1 modifier crest most of the time and since the normal look of the gear look already awesome i do not use cosmetics, nor i am tempted to get the other more expensive one



being a Diablo player since the original ... i have to say Immortal is indeed a Diablo albeit being mobile first (play mostly on PC but my F3 5G can run it maxed at 60 fps ) and more mmo in the open than pure co-op i do enjoy it ... 

unlike most mobile games it has no limiting ressources (stamina or other similar mechanics) and like a game like Genshin Impact feel more PC first than mobile
did not try the gamepad but i read some people saying it's quite well optimized for it (like Genshin )

edit: one awesome mechanic : when you swap gears from an enhanced one with gem, it carries out the enhancement and the gem to the new one (no need to restart all the work from zero)


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 5, 2022)

This is the last but one race in NFS - The Run...











Spoiler: Final race



The final race is preordained which is a let-down.


----------



## The King (Jun 6, 2022)

Toki


----------



## Bomby569 (Jun 6, 2022)

I went back to Anno 1800, it's my "summer game", i usually return by this time of the year, let's see all those new updates. Any anno fans here?


----------



## Sithaer (Jun 6, 2022)

Finished Evil Within 2 last night, it was a pretty good game imo if not underrated. _'even tho I'm not a fan of the genre this I had fun with same as the first game'_

Time for something ahem less dark and messed up so I finally picked up Immortals Fenyx Rising Gold Edition while its on a sale+coupon, already liked the demo and had it on my backlog ever since.
My kinda game with the Mythology theme and the narrative + art style, this will definitely keep me busy for a month if not more with all of the DLCs.





GreiverBlade said:


> well...
> 
> View attachment 249888
> 
> ...



I also wanted to at least play for the story and casual PvE content but nope I got denied by whatever mix of Blizzard/Game/Connection/Isp issue that reconnects me from the game every 15-30 seconds rendering the game unplayable.
Happens with both of my home Wi-Fi connection and direct Ethernet on PC.
Apparently some ppl have this issue from various places and theres a topic already on the official forums with like 50+ posts already but Blizzard is like nope everything is fine on our end here have this copy/paste answer and finish the generic troubleshooting issue guide that wont help you anyway.
This is the same connection I use to play D3 hardcore with for 2+ years now and its solid stable and also no issues in any other online game _'both PC and mobile games'_ so theres clearly something wrong there.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 7, 2022)

Sithaer said:


> I also wanted to at least play for the story and casual PvE content but nope I got denied by whatever mix of Blizzard/Game/Connection/Isp issue that reconnects me from the game every 15-30 seconds rendering the game unplayable.
> Happens with both of my home Wi-Fi connection and direct Ethernet on PC.
> Apparently some ppl have this issue from various places and theres a topic already on the official forums with like 50+ posts already but Blizzard is like nope everything is fine on our end here have this copy/paste answer and finish the generic troubleshooting issue guide that wont help you anyway.
> This is the same connection I use to play D3 hardcore with for 2+ years now and its solid stable and also no issues in any other online game _'both PC and mobile games'_ so theres clearly something wrong there.


strange, i have a very slow connection by today standard and zero connection issue on EU-FR (yeah ... i went on a server an old friend got on and forgot he was french speaking  ) between 25 and 66ms depending on the time of the day and recently i am on quite often  (3 to 4hrs per session) and on 4G+/5G no issue either.

lvl 40 now 3 rare items 3 legendary items 6 legendary gems socketed

i got one rare helmet (facemask or rather "eye and nose mask" yuck...) i was "nope nope nope nope" but at the same time i noticed i also dropped another "horny skullface" (no lewd pun intended ... it literally has a horn ... right?  ) 1pts lower stats and well "fudge the stats! look is everything!!!"  (not that 1pts is big ... i would need at least 10pts stats less and 50pts score less to be bothered)

ah, yeah i have one issue, but no biggies, sometime my ultimate refuse to activate ... but i overleveled and i enter a lvl 20 recommended solo at lvl 40 thus i reap (pun intended i use a combination of Grim Scythe, Necro reaper skeleton mage modification, bone spike and extended corpse explosion radius and dmg, which i prefer over Skeletal command and corpse lance) thru anything

btw Immortal (oh ... i saw that somewhere... ) Fenix Rising look like something i would definitely play ... but i dread to add a new game to my already backlogged to the bone (necro pun intended ) library

edit: damn... down to 2 rares now ...

BUT 4 legendary 

i swear that game throw legendary at me like it's Christmas every half hour (not that it's a bad thing ... )


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 7, 2022)

Sithaer said:


> Finished Evil Within 2 last night, it was a pretty good game imo if not underrated. _'even tho I'm not a fan of the genre this I had fun with same as the first game'_
> 
> Time for something ahem less dark and messed up so I finally picked up Immortals Fenyx Rising Gold Edition while its on a sale+coupon, already liked the demo and had it on my backlog ever since.
> My kinda game with the Mythology theme and the narrative + art style, this will definitely keep me busy for a month if not more with all of the DLCs.
> ...


You actually put me on the Immortals FR trail a few pages ago, I think I just entered the game ahead of you...
Its hilariously good imho. Literally! The back and forth between Prometheus and Zeus, voiced damn well, is brilliant! Or 'earning' a few of Charon's coins, with the eye.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jun 7, 2022)

GreiverBlade said:


> well...
> 
> View attachment 249888
> 
> ...



The armor looks fantastic!!11eleven


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 7, 2022)

GreiverBlade said:


> strange, i have a very slow connection by today standard and zero connection issue on EU-FR (yeah ... i went on a server an old friend got on and forgot he was french speaking  ) between 25 and 66ms depending on the time of the day and recently i am on quite often  (3 to 4hrs per session) and on 4G+/5G no issue either.
> 
> lvl 40 now 3 rare items 3 legendary items 6 legendary gems socketed
> View attachment 250088View attachment 250089View attachment 250090View attachment 250091
> ...



I tried playing Diablo Immortal on launch day, i thought it would be nice on my 120hz OLED screen, but it was a laggy mess. turning down settings to make it not a laggy mess just made the pixels look horrible. not sure why people like this game, Diablo 3 is still way better, especially on a nice PC.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 7, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I tried playing Diablo Immortal on launch day, i thought it would be nice on my 120hz OLED screen, but it was a laggy mess. turning down settings to make it not a laggy mess just made the pixels look horrible. not sure why people like this game, Diablo 3 is still way better, especially on a nice PC.


Even more strange, I run it maxed 2880x1620p75 uncapped no vsync no major lag (uncapped vsync 75hz obviously better since 75 is my sweet spot)


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 7, 2022)

GreiverBlade said:


> Even more strange, I run it maxed 2880x1620p75 uncapped no vsync no major lag (uncapped vsync 75hz obviously better since 75 is my sweet spot)



Well I was playing on phone, sounds like you playing it on PC?


----------



## Sithaer (Jun 7, 2022)

Vayra86 said:


> You actually put me on the Immortals FR trail a few pages ago, I think I just entered the game ahead of you...
> Its hilariously good imho. Literally! The back and forth between Prometheus and Zeus, voiced damn well, is brilliant! Or 'earning' a few of Charon's coins, with the eye.



Well I'm glad then.
Yea I also like the overal mood in the game that its not taking itself seriously and its a funny take on the mythology theme which I like since the days of Titan Quest.

I only have a few hours in the game so far but I can already see that its gonna take me a long time but I don't mind ofc. 
Also since I did not play AC Origins or Ody, this type of gameplay is kinda new to me. _'Same dev team as Ody, supposedly'_


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 7, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> Well I was playing on phone, sounds like you playing it on PC?


Both but mostly PC atm, and on phone as I mentioned on my first post about it high settings 60 noAA i get 60 no matter if i put my phone in balanced or performances (no dips in combat if i let it on performance, about 48-50 dip on balanced)
putting the screen on 120hz (it's a Poco F3 5G with a 2400x1080 Samsung E4 super AMOLED 60/120hz refresh 360hz touch sampling) i get around 90fps in quiet places and around 68-75 during hectic combat


can't put on ultra settings hehe ... even tho the SD870 is still a beast


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 7, 2022)

GreiverBlade said:


> Both but mostly PC atm, and on phone as I mentioned on my first post about it high settings 60 noAA i get 60 no matter if i put my phone in balanced or performances
> putting the screen on 120hz (it's a Poco F3 5G with a 2400x1080 Samsung E4 super AMOLED 60/120hz refresh 360hz touch sampling) i get around 90fps in quiet places and around 68-75 during hectic combat
> View attachment 250161View attachment 250162
> 
> can't put on ultra settings hehe ... even tho the SD870 is still a beast



Have you made any money on it yet? you can sell gear for IRL money ya?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 7, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> Have you made any money on it yet? you can sell gear for IRL money ya?


uh? nope ...  

i sold a few legendary gems on marketplace for platinum to create my clan (alongside quest reward platinum) 
didn't see any info on that  (not that i would do it anyway, was it a thing in D3? even there i did not notice anything)


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 7, 2022)

GreiverBlade said:


> uh? nope ...
> 
> i sold a few legendary gems on marketplace for platinum to create my clan (alongside quest reward platinum)
> didn't see any info on that  (not that i would do it anyway, was it a thing in D3? even there i did not notice anything)



ya it was a thing in D3, an actual auction I think? I don't know I never played D3 until they removed that feature.









						Want to completely max out your Diablo Immortal character? It could cost $110,000
					

Diablo Immortal has proved controversial since it was revealed back at BlizzCon 2018. Unveiling an FTP mobile Diablo famously led to an audience member asking if the...




					www.techspot.com
				





Edit:  Blizzard actually has a statement that says "some Samsung chipsets are causing issues with this game"  so actually it wasn't just me. lol


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 7, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> ya it was a thing in D3, an actual auction I think? I don't know I never played D3 until they removed that feature.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah yeah .... well i did play D3 a lot (and previous one) but never got interested into selling for real money, after all it's a game and for me money ruins the fun (which is why in immortal i stopped myself at the 0.99€ beginner pack and 9.99€ battle pass to show some support but not ruins myself  )

oh yeah i also did read Exynos SOC have some issues (well, Samsung is on my list of "never ever again" since the Galaxy S3 which was the last i owned  )


as for "lootbox" crest induced ... i did not pay for a single crest till now and the standard crest are enough (iirc, i got an occasional free legendary tho ) i think the Legendary can also be bought at the hilt merchant, i think i got one like that...

plus i get most my gems from marketplace, sometime buying the cheaper one of the list to sell it slightly higher


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jun 7, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> I'm puzzled as to why this French Resistance fighter in Sniper Elite 5 is black and Scottish? Woke agenda perhaps?
> View attachment 249251


She does indeed look Scottish or Irish with a tan. (Like in New Hampshire and Vermont summers)


----------



## Cvrk (Jun 8, 2022)

You can play Far Cry 6 in 2k at 700 frames.







during the static loading screen


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 8, 2022)

The King said:


> Toki
> 
> View attachment 249941


That Maximum CPU VID you got there is the real sign of an old school gamer!


----------



## The King (Jun 8, 2022)

Vayra86 said:


> That Maximum CPU VID you got there is the real sign of an old school gamer!


Not sure if that reading it correct. Several readings in HWINFO seem suspect!
Playing DS3 at the moment locked 60 fps no issues. 1.313V 4.0Ghz


----------



## Calmmo (Jun 8, 2022)

Just got done with Elden ring after 1.5 month. Nothing to play atm.. 



Spoiler


----------



## Bomby569 (Jun 8, 2022)

Calmmo said:


> Just got done with Elden ring after 1.5 month. Nothing to play atm..



Don't you have a backlog of games to play. Are you not human?


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 8, 2022)

Calmmo said:


> Just got done with Elden ring after 1.5 month. Nothing to play atm..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Go Elden Ring-lite (super lite)!






Having a blast in Immortals: etc etc.  I think I might up the difficulty though. The slightest bit of gear upgrading trivializes the combat.


----------



## Cvrk (Jun 8, 2022)

@Vayra86 i have the utmost respect. Immortals did open world very very well. no one played this game. except you. Ubisoft in their own studio took a huge step back from the Far Cry and Assassins Creed open world and rethought the entire process. everyone praises ER for their unique and innovative open-world design, which it is great - just saying Ubisoft did it first.
But hey, if it's not dark souls on the cover.....bleah

I am still incredibly salty. Fromsoftware has their grasp firm on the design: hitbox (that's basically 99% of combat) and world design, and no other company seems to be able to push them aside. The application of their games is abysmal. Always has been. Always! Dark Souls 1 port to PC was infected. Dark Souls 2 is almost unbelievable and it took them 2 years to finish DS3 on PC without frames drops and other major issues.  At this very moment trying to recommend this technical mess which is Elden Ring ....c'mon. They still have the 1 FRAME bug on all RTX graphics cards on the planet. - no fix in sight. It's _A Crying Shame _


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 8, 2022)

Cvrk said:


> @Vayra86 i have the utmost respect. Immortals did open world very very well. no one played this game. except you. Ubisoft in their own studio took a huge step back from the Far Cry and Assassins Creed open world and rethought the entire process. everyone praises ER for their unique and innovative open-world design, which it is great - just saying Ubisoft did it first.
> But hey, if it's not dark souls on the cover.....bleah
> 
> I am still incredibly salty. Fromsoftware has their grasp firm on the design: hitbox (that's basically 99% of combat) and world design, and no other company seems to be able to push them aside. The application of their games is abysmal. Always has been. Always! Dark Souls 1 port to PC was infected. Dark Souls 2 is almost unbelievable and it took them 2 years to finish DS3 on PC without frames drops and other major issues.  At this very moment trying to recommend this technical mess which is Elden Ring ....c'mon. They still have the 1 FRAME bug on all RTX graphics cards on the planet. - no fix in sight. It's _A Crying Shame _



I played Immortals briefly, it was alright, but I felt it was missing something. It's been awhile, so I can't remember exactly what off the top of my head. I did like it overall though.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 9, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I played Immortals briefly, it was alright, but I felt it was missing something. It's been awhile, so I can't remember exactly what off the top of my head. I did like it overall though.



Well, there are numbers, but its _not a number's game._ Min maxing and all that isn't really a thing. Classes and/or builds aren't either. Maybe that's it?



Cvrk said:


> @Vayra86 i have the utmost respect. Immortals did open world very very well. no one played this game. except you. Ubisoft in their own studio took a huge step back from the Far Cry and Assassins Creed open world and rethought the entire process. everyone praises ER for their unique and innovative open-world design, which it is great - just saying Ubisoft did it first.
> But hey, if it's not dark souls on the cover.....bleah
> 
> I am still incredibly salty. Fromsoftware has their grasp firm on the design: hitbox (that's basically 99% of combat) and world design, and no other company seems to be able to push them aside. The application of their games is abysmal. Always has been. Always! Dark Souls 1 port to PC was infected. Dark Souls 2 is almost unbelievable and it took them 2 years to finish DS3 on PC without frames drops and other major issues.  At this very moment trying to recommend this technical mess which is Elden Ring ....c'mon. They still have the 1 FRAME bug on all RTX graphics cards on the planet. - no fix in sight. It's _A Crying Shame _



Well thanks. Part of this is me looking for the open world vibe and not finding it in Elden Ring; ER is really just more 'find your exploit or grind bosses like you did in DS'. I'm past the days of farming for fun and too lazy to spend hours on a single boss. I played Demon's Souls back in the day on the Playstation... got pretty far after many controllers got tossed around the room... the game hasn't evolved one bit, really, the core is what it is. Elden Ring is similar, the core hasn't evolved, the elements around it have. As for the 'mainstream' picking up on Dark Souls and its offspring, myeah. I really don't give a single damn about popular opinion  A big part of that is a popularity contest, being part of the in-crowd even if the content isn't entirely your thing. The vast majority can't finish the game without carefully following a walkthrough, I doubt 'everyone' is having tons of fun with it. It sure isn't a relaxing experience 

Immortals, though? Its not really 'easy' actually, but it sure as hell is relaxing, a joy to look at, too, and I just had my 'Galadriel going scary'-moment with Aphrodite yesterday, who is currently a pretty emotional tree. There's quite a lot of (environmental) puzzling going on, and while I tend to rush through games, this one just grabs your attention and invites you to take the time. Design is really top notch.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 9, 2022)

Vayra86 said:


> Well, there are numbers, but its _not a number's game._ Min maxing and all that isn't really a thing. Classes and/or builds aren't either.



no it wasn't that, I remember "flying" to a quest somewhere, and the world just felt a little hollow. not in a typical sense, just in a I didn't feel a part of that world. it's all good, my next game I plan to play is Tunic, I think it will scratch the itch I am looking for









						Save 10% on TUNIC on Steam
					

Explore a land filled with lost legends, ancient powers, and ferocious monsters in TUNIC, an isometric action game about a small fox on a big adventure.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 9, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> no it wasn't that, I remember "flying" to a quest somewhere, and the world just felt a little hollow. not in a typical sense, just in a I didn't feel a part of that world. it's all good, my next game I plan to play is Tunic, I think it will scratch the itch I am looking for
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I get what you mean. And its true! You're _not_ a part of the world, you walk among gods. It doesn't have the immersive factor you'd usually find in this sort of open world that way, that's quite true. I'm kinda feeling like walking in the garden of eden or something, that sort of immersion 'works'. Its pretty theme-park-y.



Cvrk said:


> 1 FRAME bug on all RTX graphics cards on the planet. - no fix in sight. It's _A Crying Shame _


What struck me about the frame pacing... even the TV commercial for Elden Ring has a stutter. All the time. Can't unsee it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 9, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> no it wasn't that, I remember "flying" to a quest somewhere, and the world just felt a little hollow. not in a typical sense, just in a I didn't feel a part of that world. it's all good, my next game I plan to play is Tunic, I think it will scratch the itch I am looking for
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's also on GOG!









						TUNIC
					

Explore a land filled with lost legends, ancient powers, and ferocious monsters in TUNI




					www.gog.com
				



Trailer below;


----------



## Sithaer (Jun 9, 2022)

Cvrk said:


> @Vayra86 i have the utmost respect. Immortals did open world very very well. no one played this game. except you. Ubisoft in their own studio took a huge step back from the Far Cry and Assassins Creed open world and rethought the entire process. everyone praises ER for their unique and innovative open-world design, which it is great - just saying Ubisoft did it first.
> But hey, if it's not dark souls on the cover.....bleah



I also picked up Immortals a few days ago on EPIC/Ubi, actually started almost the same time as Vayra but hes definitely ahead of me since I don't play that much nowadays and I get sidetracked easily in such games.

I'm actually happy that its not DS like, I much prefer my open world games to be story driven/narrative and not overly punishing.
Thats one reason why Elden Ring doesn't fancy my interest at all but Immortals is my kind of game and I assume I would like AC Ody too. _'might play it sometime, yay another backlog game..'_



Vayra86 said:


> I think I get what you mean. And its true! You're _not_ a part of the world, you walk among gods. It doesn't have the immersive factor you'd usually find in this sort of open world that way, that's quite true. I'm kinda feeling like walking in the garden of eden or something, that sort of immersion 'works'. Its pretty theme-park-y.
> 
> 
> What struck me about the frame pacing... even the TV commercial for Elden Ring has a stutter. All the time. Can't unsee it.



Yea I also get a similar feeling from the game but I have to say the world they created is pretty and in overall decently made.
Btw the in game engine cutscenes did not support 21:9/ultrawide but it was easily fixable so those look much better now.

Funny that I have a friend who claims that he never had any issue with Elden Ring not even on the relase day but hes borderline obsessed with the DS genre so I don't bother anymore. _' hes running a 11700K/RTX 3060 Ti'_


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jun 9, 2022)

I have a 3080 12Gb and have no frame pacing or stutter issues with Elden Ring@4K. Running from a 7200 HDD as well. Even when it goes under 60, it maintains fluid frame pacing and is stutter free.

I'm sure the majority do have the issue and that is a crying shame as the game is great but I'm very sensitive to stutter/bad frame pacing/hitching and it's just not there. That being said, I'm never installing another GFX driver again until I've finished in fear of breaking something that's working 

Waiting for The Quarry to release from Supermassive Games, that's what I'll be playing tomorrow.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 9, 2022)

LifeOnMars said:


> I have a 3080 12Gb and have no frame pacing or stutter issues with Elden Ring@4K. Running from a 7200 HDD as well. Even when it goes under 60, it maintains fluid frame pacing and is stutter free.
> 
> I'm sure the majority do have the issue and that is a crying shame as the game is great but I'm very sensitive to stutter/bad frame pacing/hitching and it's just not there. That being said, I'm never installing another GFX driver again until I've finished in fear of breaking something that's working
> 
> Waiting for The Quarry to release from Supermassive Games, that's what I'll be playing tomorrow.


Heh, ER didn't stutter in game for me either, but then I cap my FPS and refresh at 100 (yes, on my 144hz monitor). And I reckon that's the fix. Game is built for/around 50hz. I also barely if ever update GPU drivers. If it works, it works, don't touch it.

Basically my games and video don't have soap opera effect, only 30 FPS native stuff is shit to look at, but then again, it always is. Dropping the ceiling of your FPS/refresh is awesome if you're on older GPUs. Less FPS variance, without drawback.


----------



## Chomiq (Jun 9, 2022)

Vayra86 said:


> Heh, ER didn't stutter in game for me either, but then I cap my FPS and refresh at 100 (yes, on my 144hz monitor). And I reckon that's the fix. Game is built for/around 50hz. I also barely if ever update GPU drivers. If it works, it works, don't touch it.
> 
> Basically my games and video don't have soap opera effect, only 30 FPS native stuff is shit to look at, but then again, it always is. Dropping the ceiling of your FPS/refresh is awesome if you're on older GPUs. Less FPS variance, without drawback.


How can it be built for 50Hz? What's this 1995 PSX PAL release?


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jun 9, 2022)

Vayra86 said:


> Heh, ER didn't stutter in game for me either, but then I cap my FPS and refresh at 100 (yes, on my 144hz monitor). And I reckon that's the fix. Game is built for/around 50hz. I also barely if ever update GPU drivers. If it works, it works, don't touch it.
> 
> Basically my games and video don't have soap opera effect, only 30 FPS native stuff is shit to look at, but then again, it always is. Dropping the ceiling of your FPS/refresh is awesome if you're on older GPUs. Less FPS variance, without drawback.


Well I play it on a 75hz refresh rate monitor but change it to 60Hz for this game and that's it. No capping and no multiple of 50, smooth as butter. Maybe just a peculiar issue on certain setups?


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 9, 2022)

My i7 12700K running at just 53 Watts, 22% load   More energie efficient than with my previous i7 6700K while gaming.


----------



## Frick (Jun 9, 2022)

Calmmo said:


> Just got done with Elden ring after 1.5 month. Nothing to play atm..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			Bay 12 Games: Dwarf Fortress


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 9, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> How can it be built for 50Hz? What's this 1995 PSX PAL release?





LifeOnMars said:


> Well I play it on a 75hz refresh rate monitor but change it to 60Hz for this game and that's it. No capping and no multiple of 50, smooth as butter. Maybe just a peculiar issue on certain setups?


Quite possibly and more likely


----------



## JC Denton (Jun 9, 2022)

I started paying Tunic, so cute, I love it and a perfect experience for entry level gaming PCs


----------



## robot zombie (Jun 10, 2022)

Since we're discussing Elden Ring choppies...

I stop my 165hz display down to 60 for Elden Ring and it is... consistent. I don't really see stutter - it is truly consistent, but I wouldn't call it 'normal 60fps' smooth, either. That said, I do have actual stutter for the first 3 minutes of playing the game. I see it hovering on 52-53 and the screen is just choppin away. But I also have no space and am running it on a 'backup/overflow' HDD 

I do still wish it was smoother overall, but these days, I'm used to 80+ with most any game that is not FO4. Man, I bet ER would be awesome running at over 100FPS. For me, with all of the camera turning and fast action, fatigue can be a thing down at 60. I start to get that feeling like when you turn your head with a bad sinus infection and get a little zap. I don't get the zap, just a headache like I might. It's tolerable, I mean, I play the crap out of FO4 with friggin injection mods that just obliterate frametime. I'm no stranger to that experience. But it's generally nice when I can avoid it. I can play for hours longer. ER is nothing compared to a modded-to-heck Fallout that still manages to be very noticeably choppy while reading nearly a flat 60.

But why exactly is it capped? One thing I notice about Elden Ring (other souls games too, but ER especially,) is the hitbox accuracy. I swear, it is nearly frame-perfect the majority of the time (minus a few cheesey outliers) and I think that has a lot to do what makes the combat work so well. I'm wondering if maybe there is some tradeoff when it comes to the scripting for combat and hit detection that gives it that visual strangeness when it comes to the look and feel of the movement. I'm going totally outside my knowledge pool, but from a layman's perspective, I presume it has to do with how combat works in those games. The most common reason for a 60fps cap is a combination of physics and scripting constraints, right? A lot of things are easier to line-up if you just tether to a hard-capped frame rate. Elden Ring combat is all about precise timing of highly varied movesets that involve bigger, yet much more complex hitboxes that must also be very dynamic when it comes to how their envelopes are shaped and what parts of the space they occupy - down to millisecond changes in those variables. Consider that although there is camera/movement lock-on, you can fight without it and every part of that animation still has to accurately register a hit at any point in the sequence - the blade could hit early/late, proud/short, and there are physics and damage calculations that need good information to corroborate in a way that makes sense for what you are seeing - the animation is predetermined but the damage and reaction aren't on rails - it's dependent on how and where in the animation they detect a hit. And outside of the more 'open' side of the combat, there still has to be a TON of scripting involved in everything happening. That much more to keep it feeling open, if anything. I wonder how that factors into frametimes. I'm betting cranking it over 60FPS breaks the combat system, and it's probably more integral than say... a Bethesda game on havok.

I truly don't know... just a thought. A lot of games nowadays have gotten away from tying things to frametimes in that way, but I think it's probably a lot harder to sync up all of that action in a game like Elden Ring than it is in most games. Most games do not have a combat system this deep and heavy in its focus on moves and movesets, while STILL only minimally restricting actor movement the majority of the time. That must come with different challenges than most games with much simpler (at least on a technical level) combat. 

I mean, to win against a higher level boss can involve threading your needle through movement/positioning/triggering openings that only span tiny slivers of frames - and it's not like counting simple projectiles in a shooter - there's a lot more animation and stuff going along with each attack. In a shooter, the player simply won't encounter the effect of not seeing what they're *actually* getting unless they find themselves in one of those projectile calculation blind spots, such as the classic '3rd person shoot through cover' trick or the opposite 'invisible wall' problem. It still lines up with the reticle. I'm betting quite a lot of people have been shooting through cover in some 3rd person shooters and *never* noticing it. And then when it comes to things like melee and sneak attacks, there is no hit detection after triggering the animation - the hit has been 'read' before you see the animation of it being drawn on the screen. That doesn't work for deeper Souls-style combat,. If hit detection worked like that in Elden Ring, shit would majorly suck. You'd just be missing/getting hit and never seeing why or how. Everything's kinda got register as close to what's drawn on screen as possible. Your weapons simply must track with what they hit, where and when. So I can sort of understand there maybe being a need to sacrifice frame rates and overall fluidity in order to facilitate consistent precision in the combat. I'm betting that's what gives the combat that sense of fine timing granularity that can put things right 'by the edge of the blade' and keep it really exciting and rewarding. It won't matter how smooth things look if hitboxes can no longer track with what's on screen with enough granularity to deal with all of these different swinging attacks coming in at all sorts of different angles in tight, intricate patterns where timing and placement are everything.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Jun 10, 2022)

Been playing some AMS2 
F1 cars at panroma is some of the most fun ive had in a video game




Also CARXDrift racing HONESTLY NFS needs to take some notes from this game
this is what NFS should be 



Also snowrunner
Because
C R A N E


----------



## Cvrk (Jun 10, 2022)

can anyone that has played give me straight up about *Sniper Elite 5?*
I wanna decide if i should purchase but, from what I've seen reviews are mixed and actually negative. I am ONLY interested in the single-player.
Seen gameplay, not convinced. Seen reviews, they don't sound good.

_Does it have a good story? How about enemy AI?_--- In Sniper 4 it was pretty bad AI. You would shoot trigger enemy awareness, they search for you, and they go back. Shoot again kill another, they search for you..go back. Hide in a bush, they pretend that they don't know your there...some mindless joke. The reason why Sniper 4 was an uninstall for me.


(I got 2 days free this weekend, and I was looking too play something. SE5 came to mind.)


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 11, 2022)

Cvrk said:


> can anyone that has played give me straight up about *Sniper Elite 5?*
> I wanna decide if i should purchase but, from what I've seen reviews are mixed and actually negative. I am ONLY interested in the single-player.
> Seen gameplay, not convinced. Seen reviews, they don't sound good.
> 
> ...


I can recommend SE5 because I can identify with the French location more than I did with the last one in Italy. The Nazi Atlantic Wall setting is very close to home, as it were.
Yes, the AI is a little flaky, but no worse than SE4. It's also a superb looking game graphically with very good attention to detail. There's a review by Worth A Buy? on YouTube and he crushed it, dismissing the graphics as dog shite, so his reviews should be taken with a pinch of salt. In fact, apart from my comment disagreeing with his opinion on the graphics, none of his minion followers disagreed with any detail of his review, which just goes to show that most game reviews should never be taken seriously.
I'm playing it on Game Pass, so have nothing to lose if it goes tits up, which I don't think it will because it's great fun. And of course, you get a chance to kill der führer in a bonus mission which is always satisfying.

I'm playing Grid Legends on Game Pass/EA ten hour trial and it's excellent.

And a rear-view mirror has finally been added.


----------



## jormungand (Jun 11, 2022)

oh sexy lady... 
trying to get sexy clothes for my character, really hard in cyberpunk.


----------



## Bomby569 (Jun 11, 2022)

i don't even care about cats, but the weirdness and freshness of the concept made this be the next new game i will play








						Save 20% on Stray on Steam
					

Lost, alone and separated from family, a stray cat must untangle an ancient mystery to escape a long-forgotten cybercity and find their way home.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## robot zombie (Jun 11, 2022)

Bomby569 said:


> i don't even care about cats, but the weirdness and freshness of the concept made this be the next new game i will play
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's amazing. My favorite part is the last little blurb they put in the description.


> Stray is developed by BlueTwelve Studio, a small team from the south of France mostly made up of cats and a handful of humans.


That's how you know it's gonna be good - they're having fun with it.


----------



## robot zombie (Jun 12, 2022)

So, I'm through most of Caelid proper in Elden Ring. Lots of pretty tough areas, but surprisingly not too frustrating to deal with. Some places are almost too easy, while others are extraordinarily punishing. It's fun though - once you're mid-level, the things that punish you are mostly a matter of understanding and prep. The rewards out there are great, too.

I think my least favorite place in the whole game thus far is the Raya Lucaria Academy. It's those magic projectile spamming asshats. They fire 3 shot bursts that travel very quickly, with maybe a 1 second pause between bursts. And they never stop once they hone-in - just firing constantly. I learned to just roll directly into their shots... constantly, come up with the sweeping slash you only get coming out of a forward roll. At least they're not as bad as the crossbow canons - about as fast and devastating though. They never hit me playing the rolling game... until they were everywhere. That stretch before the boss room with the pot and something like 6 of them in an anaconda formation... every time you fail the boss you gotta deal with that - I think that grace site is too far back. As a melee it is the most annoying possible challenge, especially when you just want to try the boss again. There's just no way to be in that room with them and not get hit by at least two guys tossing glintstone or whatever they're actually doing - canceling your moves out in 1 second intervals. It's much better to snipe them with magic arrows. But charging in with absolute speed on the kills, and picking the right order, you can systematically drop them in the brief moments before they go full 'noticing' mode and start spamming you. You just risk losing a potion before the boss if you mess it up (assuming you actually manage to heal between the constant cancels.) Not a ton on the line, not actually hard, just kind of irritating. The actual boss fight is less frustrating by a lot.

That whole thing was a drag, really. I'm gonna have to try ranged magic at some point, cause when enemies use it on me, it's straight-up cruel lol. I was struggling in there for a while, so I went exploring the Academy zone more and rode the 'waterwheel' down to see where it went. There was an Abductor Virgin down there.  While I was going 'OH OH OH!" it took me into its iron-maiden-dress-thing and in addition to grinding me into giblets, teleported me to a section of Volcano Manor with TWO Abductor Virgins at the end! But after a couple of tries, I had them beat with no summon (lead-in damage on one of them is a more valuable use of the window.) One spins around like a giant Marionette, take him ASAP and it becomes a simple fight - as the other one telegraphs really slowly. I just took my time not getting greedy on hitting the first one, worked him down while dodging the slow charges from the other. He fell not 30 seconds after the first, which took a couple of minutes to work down. Cool fight, very challenging but doable with calm dodging and a decently upgraded weapon.

But this game, man. I died inside of a sentient torture machine and went to hell back there  It's like, "Oh, you thought you'd find something easier and more rewarding than the shitty magic dungeon you're stuck in? How about DOUBLE VOLCANO CAVE TORTURE instead?"

But the best part about that is I had more fun getting through THAT area and beating those Abductors than I did in all of Raya Lucaria, save for maybe the boss fight. The Abductors were EASY compared to constantly ducking statue heads flinging their glowing raspberry jolly ranchers. Those things STING, man! OW! I preferred being in Caelid at level 50... literal hell on earth is better, send me to the inside of a volcano before you ever send me back to a library full of magic-users again. Caelid is awesome. Never know what you're getting out there. Some parts, you could do at level 30. Others? Better be past 70 lol - and a good quarter of those 40 levels better be in vigor. And yet none of those dungeons feel as cheap as Raya Lucaria Academy did.


----------



## Chomiq (Jun 12, 2022)

Cvrk said:


> can anyone that has played give me straight up about *Sniper Elite 5?*
> I wanna decide if i should purchase but, from what I've seen reviews are mixed and actually negative. I am ONLY interested in the single-player.
> Seen gameplay, not convinced. Seen reviews, they don't sound good.
> 
> ...


Get gamepass on promo, SE 5 is available there.


----------



## Bomby569 (Jun 13, 2022)

damn










i just hope this isn't another case of over ambition and under delivery


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 13, 2022)

Wow, Starfield looks frigging awesome.
Makes me wonder how much drive it will take up.


----------



## kapone32 (Jun 13, 2022)

stinger608 said:


> Wow, Starfield looks frigging awesome.
> Makes me wonder how much drive it will take up.


Likely 140 GB download and then 200 GB on disk after updates,


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 13, 2022)

stinger608 said:


> Wow, Starfield looks frigging awesome.
> Makes me wonder how much drive it will take up.





kapone32 said:


> Likely 140 GB download and then 200 GB on disk after updates,


Good grief, I hope not.


----------



## Chomiq (Jun 13, 2022)

Bomby569 said:


> damn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They've got one of the best optimized engines for AAA games available to them and yet here they stick to the damn creation engine.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jun 13, 2022)

250Gb after mods needed to fix all the bugs.... Nah, hopefully it will be a classic and set the standard.


----------



## Calmmo (Jun 13, 2022)

Playing the quarry, pretty solid almost as entertaining as Untill Dawn.


----------



## Chomiq (Jun 13, 2022)

Oooh snap:













Xbox and PC!


----------



## Bomby569 (Jun 13, 2022)

just coming back to starfield, this feels like a point that has to be mentioned :








						There's no way all 1,000 explorable planets in Starfield are actually interesting
					

I'd rather play a Starfield with 10 planets than 1,000.




					www.pcgamer.com
				




i wrote about AC Valhalla and it's this thing now that bigger is better, but no it isn't. It's best to have a small interesting world filled with interesting unique locations than a gigantic boring world with no distinctive landmarks and it all kind of fells the same. Focus people, focus. Anyway my rant is over.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 13, 2022)

JKRsega said:


> Forza Horizon 5 as I've been a Forza nut since Motorsport 2. Its fun but I want Motorsport 8. Quick go on Battlefield 5 too. Just don't get into games like I used to. On Xbox series S as no PSU or monitor for my PC yet.


Have you played the first Motorsport? Remember playing it with my stepbrother on the OG Xbox 



Chomiq said:


> Oooh snap:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just know that P3P has a god-like OST.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jun 13, 2022)

Bomby569 said:


> just coming back to starfield, this feels like a point that has to be mentioned :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On the whole, I agree, but the boring bit really depends on personal preferences. A good example might be No Mans Sky, many worlds are copy and pasted with very light amount of distinguishable features, computer generated with out any real QA on them.



Lenne said:


> Have you played the first Motorsport? Remember playing it with my stepbrother on the OG Xbox
> 
> 
> I just know that P3P has a god-like OST.


Its a shame Road Rash never made to PS/Xbox


----------



## Blaeza (Jun 13, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Have you played the first Motorsport? Remember playing it with my stepbrother on the OG Xbox
> 
> 
> I just know that P3P has a god-like OST.


I have played the original, but not in the same way as I got into Forza Motorsport 2.  Forza Motorsport 4 was the peak of the series for me and I don't mind the Horizon games, but I just want to race on my beloved Tsukuba Circuit again.  60 laps just tuning a car were almost normal.  Ah, the good old days...


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 13, 2022)

JKRsega said:


> I have played the original, but not in the same way as I got into Forza Motorsport 2.  Forza Motorsport 4 was the peak of the series for me and I don't mind the Horizon games, but I just want to race on my beloved Tsukuba Circuit again.  60 laps just tuning a car were almost normal.  Ah, the good old days...


I need moar storage, I want to play Horizon5 too as I get money and I'll renew my Game Pass ultimate, but seriously, I'm out of SSD space :/


----------



## Frick (Jun 13, 2022)

Bomby569 said:


> just coming back to starfield, this feels like a point that has to be mentioned :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's Bethsoft, it wouldn't be interesting even if it was just a small slice of Massachuttes. It'll be incredibly shallow and probably quite dumb, but it will likely also be very entertaining.


----------



## The red spirit (Jun 13, 2022)

JKRsega said:


> I have played the original, but not in the same way as I got into Forza Motorsport 2.  Forza Motorsport 4 was the peak of the series for me and I don't mind the Horizon games, but I just want to race on my beloved Tsukuba Circuit again.  60 laps just tuning a car were almost normal.  Ah, the good old days...


I only remember doing maximum of 25 laps in short Maple Valley for my most intense tunes. There's nothing much to tune. Basically a few laps for alignment, pressure and most laps for sway bars. LeMans track for tranny and downforce is enough. Suspension tuning in Forza games is mostly a waste of time, since none of X360 era Forza are accurate/realistic enough for tuning that makes sense and it's so easy to make it worse than just stock. I only sometimes changed stiffness and height, but I wasn't touching bump and rebound.



Lenne said:


> I need moar storage, I want to play Horizon5 too as I get money and I'll renew my Game Pass ultimate, but seriously, I'm out of SSD space :/


Fun fact, Horizon 5 was the game that made me get a new hard drive. Games are really becoming ridiculously huge.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 13, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> Fun fact, Horizon 5 was the game that made me get a new hard drive. Games are really becoming ridiculously huge.


And I remember as a teen that 2x 40GB felt like a large storage


----------



## Blaeza (Jun 13, 2022)

Lenne said:


> I need moar storage, I want to play Horizon5 too as I get money and I'll renew my Game Pass ultimate, but seriously, I'm out of SSD space :/


Time for a 2TB, they just announced the NEW Forza Motorsport!  Win for me, not so much for the Mrs.  But she does like peace to watch what she likes.



The red spirit said:


> I only remember doing maximum of 25 laps in short Maple Valley for my most intense tunes. There's nothing much to tune. Basically a few laps for alignment, pressure and most laps for sway bars. LeMans track for tranny and downforce is enough. Suspension tuning in Forza games is mostly a waste of time, since none of X360 era Forza are accurate/realistic enough for tuning that makes sense and it's so easy to make it worse than just stock. I only sometimes changed stiffness and height, but I wasn't touching bump and rebound.
> 
> 
> Fun fact, Horizon 5 was the game that made me get a new hard drive. Games are really becoming ridiculously huge.


I remember that it was softer the better for suspension and harder for rebound and damping.  My 52.986 on Tsukuba in A class took thousands of laps.  I played pad too.


----------



## The red spirit (Jun 13, 2022)

Lenne said:


> And I remember as a teen that 2x 40GB felt like a large storage
> 
> View attachment 250882


And before Horizon 5 I was SSD only. I ran 512GB main SSD and 240GB SSD for random files. I really didn't want to go back to spinning rust after years of SSDs, but games today make SSDs extremely uneconomical to buy. Basically if you need an SSD bigger than 1TB, you just can't ignore their prices anymore and hard drive becomes the only feasible option. Not even DRAMless QLC e-waste tier SSDs are feasible. That's how I ended up with spinning rust again. BTW it's Toshiba X300, so maybe it's a bit quicker than pedestrian P300, but it still is as sad as you would expect from hard drive. The only remarkable thing about it is that it's faster than my ancient WD Raptor HDD from 2004, which is 10k rpm drive and this Toshiba completely stomps it at sequential RW, while also matching it in random RW too. HDD progress is really slow. Just for lolz I benched my cheap USB drive, which I bought for less than 10 EUR in like 2017 or 2018 and yeah it beats X300 in random RW by 5 times.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 13, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> And before Horizon 5 I was SSD only. I ran 512GB main SSD and 240GB SSD for random files. I really didn't want to go back to spinning rust after years of SSDs, but games today make SSDs extremely uneconomical to buy. Basically if you need an SSD bigger than 1TB, you just can't ignore their prices anymore and hard drive becomes the only feasible option. Not even DRAMless QLC e-waste tier SSDs are feasible. That's how I ended up with spinning rust again. BTW it's Toshiba X300, so maybe it's a bit quicker than pedestrian P300, but it still is as sad as you would expect from hard drive. The only remarkable thing about it is that it's faster than my ancient WD Raptor HDD from 2004, which is 10k rpm drive and this Toshiba completely stomps it at sequential RW, while also matching it in random RW too. HDD progress is really slow. Just for lolz I benched my cheap USB drive, which I bought for less than 10 EUR in like 2017 or 2018 and yeah it beats X300 in random RW by 5 times.


SSD only internally, I bought an enclosure for the HDD last year so it's sitting on my desk and connected via USB3.0.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 13, 2022)

Bomby569 said:


> damn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The way the spaceman mined the iron from the rocks is just like No Man's Sky, a game I gave up on because it was too big and sprawling.
Don't mention Star Citizen. I mentioned it once and I think I got away with it


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 14, 2022)

alright ... one Paragon 1... one!
finished storyline ... well yeah it's a Diablo and you can have fun without paying premium, just, don't go E-peen competition and do not worry about min/maxing, it's pointless to want to max a char or want to be the best on the server  (also my Clan is neutral, the Immortal are arrogant prick, ok they fend of the demons but still, and the Shadows, albeit more likeable, are not better imho  )
neat assorted look aside the breeches and the boots  (but still look damn, pun intended, good)

6 legendary all socketed 3 2* gems oriented into "Skellrush" using command skeletons (modifier: helmet, skeletal champion with "blender function" added for "demonic smoothie" result )
basically : one big skeleton perma, one bone golem (enhanced via gems and some equipment/charm) with a short CD imho and homing corpse explosions for fun and mayhem.

current one: (4hrs in that one)

(tm) name ode to one of my favorite epic music band (obvious is obvious)
edit: yeah ... i did find a lot of helmets for her ... but since no "hide helmet" options, let see for how long i can do without one ... well, when i get a legendary i will probably use it for the gem and remove it when i am not in a dungeon or on a hard zone/quest

also Crusader is waiting (still need lvl 30 on him for adding to clan, Hammerfall was already taken, oh well, i can go with another song from them to go along Crimson Thunder theme  )

(rofl ... just,  wait, i should have nammed him... FreddieMercury  ahahahahha )

in short, don't spend money (or just a bit, ~20, like i did ) enjoy have fun and there is plenty mean in game to gain platinum, even tho i have a few eternal orbs i could use (500plat/50orbs) that i got ingame from the BP and other rewards i can't fully remember, it's a fun time killer and there is plenty daily activities (a bit repetitive, but what mmo is not repetitive once you reach endgame)
not a hardcore farmer but i manage to get result and have fun in the process hehehe.

ok ... not so short ... i sucks at "in short"


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 14, 2022)

Bomby569 said:


> damn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks impressive...but the framerate is at or under 30, or at least, inconsistent when there is action on screen and even when the viewport shifts dramatically. It feels ultra sluggish, even to look at. Console first, clearly.

I'm also seeing some distinctively Fallout-ey gunplay underneath all that polish. Engine?  I think I know. Todd' dun did it again...



Chomiq said:


> They've got one of the best optimized engines for AAA games available to them and yet here they stick to the damn creation engine.



Yep and you can see it too.

Definitely not spending full price on this, but will certainly take a look 
_________
Meanwhile, in Immortals... Ares is a chicken.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 14, 2022)

Giving Halo Infinite another chance on GamePass. Not sure what's going on but it's lots of fun


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 15, 2022)

I am really in the mood to play Warcraft 3 RTS right now... but Blizzard made it really annoying to do so... I miss the stand alone installers they used to have... I don't want battle net bloat and all that "new paint" in the UI, etc.

Really annoying. Can't believe one of my favorite games of all time can't be played simply because I didn't keep it backed up. Horrible business practices, Blizzard annoys crap out of me these days honestly.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jun 15, 2022)

GreiverBlade said:


> name ode to one of my favorite epic music band (obvious is obvious)


My eyes are bad enough, is that TwoLiveCrew? 



GreiverBlade said:


> (rofl ... just, wait, i should have nammed him... FreddieMercury  ahahahahha )


he doesnt have that checker board leotard?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 15, 2022)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> My eyes are bad enough, is that TwoLiveCrew?


  no it's obviously TwoShellsFromHell, wait that's my world of tank/warship screenname ... TwochéFromHell oh no that one was my CS 1.6 name ...

oh hell! perfect for Diablo and his boss fight since 2011! (playing Diablo since longer tho ... )











DeathtoGnomes said:


> he doesnt have that checker board leotard?


i hope there is some breech that match that 

also 6hrs total, that one is purely f2p (although the battle pass enhancement is shared it's progression is not, which is neat ) not that the other one is not f2p tho
wait, no, Battle Pass ok ok ... i am a filthy subs player  

tho, i hate that the name is in full caps here


----------



## Hyderz (Jun 15, 2022)

I have been playing hearthstone for a while i didnt notice they added frame rate option.
If you have high refresh rates monitor, the game should feel considerably smoother...
Works on tablet and mobile phones too... even at 60fps the game feels buttery smooth


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 15, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I am really in the mood to play Warcraft 3 RTS right now... but Blizzard made it really annoying to do so... I miss the stand alone installers they used to have... I don't want battle net bloat and all that "new paint" in the UI, etc.
> 
> Really annoying. Can't believe one of my favorite games of all time can't be played simply because I didn't keep it backed up. Horrible business practices, Blizzard annoys crap out of me these days honestly.


There is a portable version of (legacy) it. Search on your own discretion


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jun 15, 2022)

Started a new character in FFXIV, its taken me 150+ hours to realize the main storyline is ridiculously long and you are forced to go thru it to unlock content. I am about halfway thru Heavensword and have already out leveled the storyline content. Skills are gated behind story progress too, while at the same time giving new skills that are not (meaning from future expansions). 

I did recover my account from 2017 and this is from my old character. 



http://imgur.com/8OSTYGN


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 15, 2022)

A trip down memory lane in my lunch break. Shhh!


----------



## QuietBob (Jun 15, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> A trip down memory lane in my lunch break. Shhh!
> View attachment 251117


1000 fps good enough for you?


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 15, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> 1000 fps good enough for you?


This is the Nvidia RTX version on Steam, without RTX 
Halo Infinite is a cool looking game, especially now that I'm on firm land.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 16, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> 1000 fps good enough for you?


That's the RTX version of Quake2. So it's only 300fps.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 16, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's the RTX version of Quake2. So it's only 300fps.



that's not good enough, these new 500hz monitors coming out, I want 500 fps!!! call me when we can hit 500 fps at 500hz.  



I am only partially kidding is the sad part, I love my smoothness on screen boys!!!!


----------



## Regeneration (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Cvrk (Jun 17, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> View attachment 251330


Aaaaa. I see. So this is how this guy  trained


----------



## QuietBob (Jun 17, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> View attachment 251330


What game is that? Looks like an early PS title


----------



## Regeneration (Jun 17, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> What game is that? Looks like an early PS title


Die hard 3 from Die Hard Trilogy for PC/PS1


----------



## Cvrk (Jun 17, 2022)

from here it won't be long till you meet her


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 17, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> Fired up Forza Horizon 5 for the first time in months and there are big graphic improvements, especially with the foliage.
> This is my favourite car, especially in the dirt track races.
> View attachment 242616


Hot Wheels expansion is being added to FH5 on July 19th which will be an extra cost on Game Pass.








						Hot Wheels Returns to Forza in the First, Eagerly Awaited Expansion to Forza Horizon 5 - Xbox Wire
					

Today at the Xbox & Bethesda Games Showcase, we announced that Forza Horizon and Hot Wheels are back together, with the Forza Horizon 5: Hot Wheels expansion. Coming July 19 to Xbox consoles, PC on Windows and Steam, and Cloud Gaming (Beta), this new expansion introduces players to the visually...




					news.xbox.com


----------



## The red spirit (Jun 17, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> Hot Wheels expansion is being added to FH5 on July 19th which will be an extra cost on Game Pass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 18, 2022)

There's always time f or some NFS!


----------



## robot zombie (Jun 19, 2022)

Got some coffee in me, it's been months but sometimes I need it for Elden Ring, there is so much to do when you start a new character. I wanna do a new build, but I haven't decided what. Gonna do pure dex until I get through Raya Lucaria and respec, because I know how that build works and I can do early game quickly with it.

Last time, I chose warrior for a dex build... mostly for the powerstance schimitar setup you get right away. But I quickly abandoned that for 2H style when I found the Twinblade. Loved seeing that back, especially VERY early-game. It's tricky - attacks leave you open in a bad way sometimes (think about how the twinblade must be held and swung and you'll understand) and reading where the blades go is both difficult and vital. But man, it's so fun and satisfying to just Darth Maul the crap out of everything. Slide in with some impaling thrusts or get some cold action going. Bloodfang Blade was also a staple - I felt like Inuyasha, minus the annoying schoolgirl constantly screaming my name in a shrill head voice. Its special move isn't even fair, I felt like I was picking into pockets I was never meant to fighting certain bosses, which could end in 15 seconds sometimes. But it got a little boring. There is A LOT you can do with dex builds and I basically went the simple/effective route.

This time, I went with the samurai class and I gotta say... way better starting point for a dex character. You don't need warrior's extra dex right away, but the stamina, mind, vigor and strength are immediately helpful. The Uchigatana is also just better, right out of the gate. It even has some bleed on it. But really, the moveset and attack power with just a couple of upgrades are no joke. Sammy also gets the longbow, THE ranged bow. Grab a shortbow for proc later, but having the longbow saves a trip and purchase. I still haven't started putting points in dex. It's mostly vigor with a little mind and endurance for the first 20 levels. Maxing upgrades. I learned that on my last playthrough. Early points in the damage stat do squat when your scaling sucks, compared to just upgrading. Most of the enemies you'll face in the first three sections of the map don't require huge investments in damage to beat effectively. However, you won't have much FP for weapon ashes and your summons. You'll run out of stamina in dodge-heavy scenarios. Your HP stat makes you glass. Just 10 levels in vigor takes you from ~450HP to ~700, which is big, but still weak. By the time you get 15-20 extra in there, the scaling finally kicks in and you start crossing 1000hp. It makes a big difference!

I've had zero trouble dropping dungeon bosses, invaders, bell-bearing hunters, trolls, whatever. Unsheathe is a powerful ability... I knew that when I *shattered* the poise on that stormgate troll with just a couple of unsheathing R2's. Went in for the crit and it was over one R1 swing after that. Never would have attempted it with the warrior's dual schimitars. But this time it was the first thing I did after that first level up, run right through that gate and kite him away from the arrows 

That weapon is just too good to start with. The ability is good, with a few options for quick, fairly large damage that covers distance with some iframes. And stats wise it is no slouch in damage. Add the bleed build up and it's kinda too much. They were generous with this class lol

Pretty tempting to grab the second uchi... I think there's even another katana you can find out towards West Limgrave. It was that or Weeping Penninsula. Dual weilding kay-tans seems like a good ole time for the early game.

I think as I collect stuff I'll figure out where I want to go. Probably not another dex build. If I do, it's gotta be a hybrid. Maybe int/dex? I know dex increases casting speed, and I saw some alluring weapons/ashes that scale with both int and dex. I've thought about arcane - the incantations seem pretty practical and doesn't bleed also stack with the arcane stat?


----------



## Chomiq (Jun 19, 2022)

Squad of SL, 2 medics and 6 crewman (rifle with no scope, 2 mags and pistol with 2 mags) and we still got highest number of kills.


----------



## kapone32 (Jun 20, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> NNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


It actually reminds me of Fzero


----------



## FremenDar666 (Jun 20, 2022)

I'm not lost!
Have been playing STAR WARS: JEDI Fallen Order; STAR WARS: Squadrons; SUBNAUTICA, STAR WARS: The Force Unleashed, STAR WARS: Knights of the Old Republic I & II with mods, and so many others. Still on PC you see.
ELDEN RING is also what I've been playing.


----------



## QuietBob (Jun 20, 2022)

Another weekend, another adventure under my belt (heh-heh)...

I remember playing *Leisure Suit Larry 6: Shape Up or Slip Out! *on my 386 when it came out 29 years ago. It was actually my first experience of the franchise. Now I'm playing the whole series chronologically to see how it matured (yeah, right) So, how does the filth - I mean fifth - act hold up today? 

Well, this is easily the best game so far. It's classic Sierra adventuring at its finest. It's got all you've come to expect from Larry: hallmark raunchy humor straight from the 90s, comical object interactions, witty narrative spiked with double entendres, quirky puzzles, and fantastic music - which has become a staple of the series since Larry 3. On top of that, this SVGA remaster has sharper visuals than the original release, and comes with full voice acting which is absolutely top notch.

Oh, and it's also got babes... lots of babes waiting to take you in!  Just remember a real stud always marks his territory


----------



## Frick (Jun 20, 2022)

FremenDar666 said:


> I'm not lost!
> Have been playing STAR WARS: JEDI Fallen Order; STAR WARS: Squadrons; SUBNAUTICA, STAR WARS: The Force Unleashed, STAR WARS: Knights of the Old Republic I & II with mods, and so many others. Still on PC you see.
> ELDEN RING is also what I've been playing.


JEDI KNIGHT man, JEDI KNIGHT, all of them, play them


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 20, 2022)

A return to Tomb Raider (2013) and what a good game it is, except for the QTEs.


----------



## robot zombie (Jun 21, 2022)

I got a little more time in Elden Ring. Uchigatana's really are good as ever. Dual-wielding them is FTW. Weeb swords... two great early weeb swords.

The L1 moves you gain wielding two are extremely useful. The jump attacks are especially good, as they land for damage just shy of an R2, but give you significantly more frames to recover in, after getting off quicker in addition. They also cost less stamina. The swords cross and slice out past each other with substantial damage and knockback on a run-and-jump. With no block available, you just move in and out of the fray by using the speed and oomph of the L1's. The hack - slash on the ground is also a good negotiator with mobs. It has a lead-in. You go early and use the forward one-two lunge it has to grab hit priority for a mid-stagger. If they do survive, you can either come right in with another or reposition - the stagger outlasts your recovery. If you roll into someone by mistake, there are windows to roll right out into a crossed sword slash - still ducked. There's a rhythm to it all. You traverse multi-enemy arenas via blood tax, riding the target locking while timing your lunge/jump attacks and dodges, and shifting the target for placement. Pretty satisfying just stitching through situations this way.

I'm keeping up with the side quests this time, too. 

They really lull you into wanting to use melee in the early regions. You use range more in mid-game, but a decent ranged weapon suffices. However, I suspect this game is actually made for hybrids. If you really look at the magic/faith/arcane areas, there are things within their scope that benefit any kind of pure 'physical/melee' damage types of builds. It's not just for magey/range/setup types of classes. It's where both your general and specific support for whatever character and peak special weapons you want to use is. Your build isn't only about how much damage you can do with your main attack type and weapon. It's about the range of tricks in your bag - there are a million different ways to add more options for combat and I think it does expect you to pick more than just like, a primary and a secondary up. One thing I learned by the end is that the game expects you to do quite a lot of the content and leveling to complete it. I actually find that refreshing - usually the main line is the easiest part in an ope world but if you skip the exploration in ER, the endgame is excruciatingly punishing. You should be able to have good points in a primary damage stat, with almost as much in vigor, and still be able to have a solid secondary in a non-physical damage/buff/etc stat.

Like, thinking back on int/dex... that can flip either way. You can deal primary damage with sourcery-based stuff pushing int first, benefit from all of the other stuff that comes with it, have dex as a secondary damage stat for some very good melee options that scale with both as well as that boost to casting speed, which... man. You can have a beefy magic blade or something AND all of the wicked badass magic shit flying all lickety split like. Late game bosses dude. Nuff said. Or you could put dex first and get a very solid melee-dominant build buffed by magic - you can really make use of magic ashes as well as some serious ranged options. Diversify your combat options majorly, not even losing damage you don't need.

That's another matter. Damage sits in mathematical pockets. More is not better unless it stacks in the right numerical unit sizes. There are things you do that look like they add significant amounts of damage... and the amount is correct but in the context of the HP of the enemy you need it to count for, it doesn't. I'm not talking about how every stat has a varied curve from across each individual point investment. It's just that with how damage adds up, what comes from other factors such as movement, things that proc, etc, you have that wiggle to put into other stats that can both bring your damage back around and greatly expand the ways you can do damage. Sometimes pushing for a certain damage isn't the right thing, even when it's popping big numbers each level. Later, you may climb there to keep up with area scaling. But in the meantime it might be better to expand it out a little. You don't have to get to nearly everything a stat encompasses for it to become very useful alongside your main stat.

I don't know if I've got the right idea, but I think it might be worth it to think about builds like this in a general sense. Like, whatever you're doing, do like one more stat-related combat thing about as much, or even two more things moderately. Pure dex worked great. But there were definitely plenty of times where I got punished for running something so narrow. This game isn't as 'git-gud' as others before it. This game is also just a lot bigger and wider. You need multiple strategies, and there is enough content in the world to easily facilitate that. It's probably part of why you're always collecting stuff you don't need but sells for relatively... nothing, and can have a handful of larval tears for respecs by the time you get to that point. And again, it seems like for every weapon/combat style, there is something in each of the 'soft and bright, wooey-gooey, timey-wimey' skill areas for them. I really wouldn't be surprised if they didn't have mixing and matching in mind. You've gotta think it through, but it's not all about precision in numbers.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Jun 21, 2022)

Jumping off between eSports FPS (Valorant/CSGO), racing games (various NFS titles/GT Sport), and then some Diablo II Resurrected in between. 
lol I am so confused with myself sometimes


----------



## Chomiq (Jun 21, 2022)

Look what's being developed right now:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537228975906627585Can't wait!


----------



## FremenDar666 (Jun 21, 2022)

Frick said:


> JEDI KNIGHT man, JEDI KNIGHT, all of them, play them


You mean the DARK FORCES/JEDI KNIGHT series. I have already, and repurchased for Steam around 3 years ago. Looking for mods aka ones from Nexus.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 21, 2022)

FremenDar666 said:


> You mean the DARK FORCES/JEDI KNIGHT series. I have already, and repurchased for Steam around 3 years ago. Looking for mods aka ones from Nexus.


Don't forget the masterful Star Wars Empire at War!


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 21, 2022)

Yesterday was a public holiday in Argentina (out of 21 +/-), so I had fun with all three Tomb Raiders and also wondering what they will be doing with Lara in Unreal Engine 5. Can't wait!

Rise was a big improvement on TR 2013 in so many ways.



And Shadow was lush, but on balance I preferred Rise.


----------



## The red spirit (Jun 22, 2022)

Some Balla fool stole my damn bike


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 23, 2022)

Just started Witcher 3 for the first time, I have had it for nearly 5 years but never got around to playing it until this week, still trying to get my head around all the intricacies such as alchemy, signs, bombs etc.
It feels quite tough but I am very early stages (Lvl 3) but enjoying it so far................ it already seems to be a vast game.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jun 23, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> Just started Witcher 3 for the first time, I have had it for nearly 5 years but never got around to playing it until this week, still trying to get my head around all the intricacies such as alchemy, signs, bombs etc.
> It feels quite tough but I am very early stages (Lvl 3) but enjoying it so far................ it already seems to be a vast game.


i think there is an unofficial patch for some fixes


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 24, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> it already seems to be a vast game.


You'll get lost if you're not careful.


DeathtoGnomes said:


> i think there is an unofficial patch for some fixes


The official patches on GOG have taken care of every problem I ever saw.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 24, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> View attachment 251979
> Some Balla fool stole my damn bike


At the correct gamur time of day, too. WP!


----------



## looniam (Jun 24, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> Just started Witcher 3 for the first time, I have had it for nearly 5 years but never got around to playing it until this week, still trying to get my head around all the intricacies such as alchemy, signs, bombs etc.
> It feels quite tough but I am very early stages (Lvl 3) but enjoying it so far................ it already seems to be a vast game.


don't worry about it, just follow along at a leisurely pace, gather things and do every quest before really diving into the main story. though finding  the tower of power(s) are helpful; do those and mind the bestiary for the signs and whatever blade/poison to use and you'll be a pro in no time.   

at worse, if you run across something much more powerful, just RUN!!


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 24, 2022)

The other thread about which game would you play for the rest of your life reminded me that I haven't played No Man's Sky on GOG for about three years and now I have skill-fade, but it's a lot of fun.
I managed to land on a space station manned by strange aliens and now I'm trading with them.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 24, 2022)

looniam said:


> don't worry about it, just follow along at a leisurely pace, gather things and do every quest before really diving into the main story. though finding  the tower of power(s) are helpful; do those and mind the bestiary for the signs and whatever blade/poison to use and you'll be a pro in no time.
> 
> at worse, if you run across something much more powerful, just RUN!!


I just had a god almighty scrap with one of them Wild Hunt creatures, I was only on Level 6, it took me about 11 deaths/respawns before I managed to work it out ..... along with a bit of luck but I am only playing on "Sword & Story" (normal).  Should have mentioned before, am playing it on Steam.... graphics are damn good for a 6+ year old game.


----------



## Sithaer (Jun 24, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> I just had a god almighty scrap with one of them Wild Hunt creatures, I was only on Level 6, it took me about 11 deaths/respawns before I managed to work it out ..... along with a bit of luck but I am only playing on "Sword & Story" (normal).  Should have mentioned before, am playing it on Steam.... graphics are damn good for a 6+ year old game.



Once you get to Novigrad and also collect your first Witcher set Geralt will get a lot stronger.
I'm really not the one to play on hard or highest diff in games but in Witcher 3 after that point I had to play on the hardest diff _'minius level scalig cause thats buggy/wasn't intended by design'_ else Geralt facerolled everything and I only played a basic melee build with light/Feline set armor. _'glass cannon stuff'_

Oils are useful later on and you kinda learn over time which and when to use them.
Graphics are indeed good for an older game, I've finished the game on a RX 570 and it was such an eye candy on a UW monitor that sometimes I stoped and looked at the scenery thinking how good it looks.

There is a fan made HD texture mod thats pretty good, keeps the orginal style but looks much better imo. Thats the only mod I used for my first playthrough:
https://www.nexusmods.com/witcher3/mods/1021/

It worked with my GoG game of the year edition with no issues.

But yea just take your time, this game totally worths it and I spent a good ~170+ hours with my first playthrough including the base game + 2 expansions/DLCS._ 'now those had some bosses that gave me quite a challenge vs the base game ' _


----------



## looniam (Jun 24, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> I just had a god almighty scrap with one of them Wild Hunt creatures, I was only on Level 6, it took me about 11 deaths/respawns before I managed to work it out ..... along with a bit of luck but I am only playing on "Sword & Story" (normal).  Should have mentioned before, am playing it on Steam.... graphics are damn good for a 6+ year old game.


good for you!   it took me awhile to stop trying to steal from or attack the crimson baron's guards. 
fwiw, the W3 was really the first character driven game, or to that extent, i played at that time. though the mistakes i made didn't come back and haunt me, i got rid of a lot of mutagens (you need those later to increase your "power" for  . ."stuff" (its been a long while).

as mentioned above and i forgot in my previous posts (it was been years), do the blacksmith, armorer and alchemist side quest in each map. though that wasn't really new to me since far cry 2 where you do missions to buy better weapons. there was one bug in a quest later on w/ an abbott that caused the mission to fail, but it wasn't "game ending." doing the quest obviously helps you level up to defeat stronger opponents in the main story line(s).

the first one i recall was swamp hags kicked my butt (along with the baron's soldjer whenever i got caught stealing - oh yeah watch for that be watchful and get ready to run whenever you "steal"/loot something. 

it was not hard to sink in 200+ hours just running around killing monsters, oh and those harpies were a PITA at first . . like most everything else. 

i'll stop rambling, sorry thread.


----------



## kapone32 (Jun 24, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> The other thread about which game would you play for the rest of your life reminded me that I haven't played No Man's Sky on GOG for about three years and now I have skill-fade, but it's a lot of fun.
> I managed to land on a space station manned by strange aliens and now I'm trading with them.
> View attachment 252272


I reloaded the Game the other day and found that I could still not find all the resources to repair my Spaceship.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 25, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> I reloaded the Game the other day and found that I could still not find all the resources to repair my Spaceship.


There's quite a learning curve involved because it's a huge game. And fairplay to Hello Games because they didn't abandon it after the awful launch problems where they promised more than they could deliver.
Since I played it in 2019 there have been numerous free updates and improvements which take the game to another level and beginners' guides on YouTube are very handy for pointing you in the right direction.


----------



## Frick (Jun 25, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> There's quite a learning curve involved because it's a huge game. And fairplay to Hello Games because they didn't abandon it after the awful launch problems where they promised more than they could deliver.
> Since I played it in 2019 there have been numerous free updates and improvements which take the game to another level and beginners' guides on YouTube are very handy for pointing you in the right direction.



I honestly thought it was too simple. The first mad dash (if you start on a bad planet) took a few attempts, but once I got to the ship it was smooth sailing, probably to smooth.

Bought Satisfactory on sale, refunded within 30 minutes. So much not my thing. It could have been alright but the crafting is like lifted from a game with an actual game beyond crafting.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 25, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> The other thread about which game would you play for the rest of your life reminded me that I haven't played No Man's Sky on GOG for about three years and now I have skill-fade, but it's a lot of fun.
> I managed to land on a space station manned by strange aliens and now I'm trading with them.
> View attachment 252272


dont miss the expeditions.
make sure you die first


----------



## robot zombie (Jun 26, 2022)

I think I like the altered Banished Knight set, though I'm not actually using a shield and halberd. It's kinda like if you took real medieval armor and gave it a bit of a dark, yet ethereal and mysterious twist. Something about it just looks like a very refined classic. It took maybe 15 minutes to farm what I needed after completing Stormveil, boosting my 109 discovery with silver fowl's toes. This is my 'thorough' playthrough of the game, so in the process of running different loops and teleporting back to get all of the hidden platforming stuff, fight that hidden boss (bunch of other mini-bosses too,) completely clear the ballista alley, etc... suffice to say, I acquired half of the set in my touring of the castle. The cool thing about dex weapons is how the movesets get you around. No matter the enemy or even mini boss, steady, dynamic offense makes all of those exchanges go quickly. Something in the way you can just get in and out of stuff.

Just for fun I tried the RTGI ReShade shader on it. No good for gameplay, and the depth plane seems not to go very far out as far as the relevant pars of rendering go. It's got a pretty short range, but it definitely hits on the actors and surrounding polygonal surfaces, giving the more color, shadow contour, and pop. If it reached further and didn't cause this already somewhat FPS-troubled game more frame-grind, it would have a siiick effect.









I think this is love it or hate it. To me, it actually looks the closest to passing for actual medieval armor. It has all of the right features and mostly correct proportions. It does look odd, but medieval armor could look oddly proportioned. It's all about deflection. Specially for the codpiece  Even the ornate engraving doesn't look out of place. I like the little touch of reddish leather. Not so sure about the shoulder horn, long horsehair 'mullet' and dragon headpiece. I don't think those are standard. Maybe they are what give it such great defense?



Spoiler: stats'nstuff



They really do have pretty nice stats, too. You get a little over 30% on-average reduction for physical types and lets say 25% for magic/elemental. 56 poise. But it's also heavy. This setup with a longbow backing the right has an equip load of a substantial 66. My actual dual uchigatana setup with longbow on right secondary and torch on left is 58.2, which is still pretty high. I'd need closer to 30 endurance, though not quite. The Radagon's scarseal and arsenal charm talismans barely get me there with my base 23 endurance. 26 would work with the arsenal charm. But then the scarseal also peels back the damage reductions... still hovering just a little under 30% average physical and 20% average magic/elemental. It also puts me at 30 vigor, which gives me 120hp more, making just shy of 1000hp. So I guess it's an okay compromise, entering Liurnia with a lot of meat and potatoes. Doing the majority of the exploration leaves you pretty set-up. The extra levels are nice, since defense is tied to level.

Investing in getting my vigor, mind, and endurance up over damage for the first 50 levels has been really helpful. You can have at least +5 upgraded potions by the time you finish the castle just exploring the starting areas and going just a tiiiinnny bit into Caelid from that northern point. Meaning you could use the bigger HP with the bigger heals to stay in way longer, go longer distances. I mean, if you start with a golden seed blessing, you can have a good 6-7 total flasks from those areas. Damage really isn't all that critical in the beginning, it's not that hard to have enough damage when your setup doesn't run defense. I'm level 52 and just 26 points in dex. With the right weapon setup, decent scaling, it's fine not to pump too much early.

I figure with dex, use your high damage configurations and dodge. 2-hand something strong with a good moveset and use it fully. Block-counter only in a pinch, and focus on utilizing a solid weapon art - poise counter resets every time you use it. Plenty of stones for upgrading. I wound up at +7 for both katanas. The powerstance moves are sooo nice with the range. Like, that side-roll attack is a hidden gem. You can sideways roll and emerge into a wide outward slash with both arms for really good damage and stagger... and some solid iframes. For enemies that like to chase with aggressive attacks, it is devastating. It'll get you out of those bumrush situations. Jumping back(as in, not rolling - different timing and less stamina cost) works for steady, sustainable defensive offense. You jump back from attacks, and the L1 lunges you forward a little bit, pushes one back. Ride the targeting and you can run that loop on mobs. Punish the best openings with weapon arts. I also use the standard running and jumping powerstance L1's for things like cutting paths through enemies and proccing bleed on Runebears. I shit on Runebears now. And then I steal their golden shits. I think the runes are in there.

There's an unaltered one you can get later in the game featuring a rough cape and hood over it that looks sweet, but it's a lot harder to farm. Not sure I'll bother with it. There are others I like that would suit my build better and give me more options for my kit.


----------



## Frick (Jun 26, 2022)

Got Timberborn, and I quite like it, but I sort of wished I had waited for it to come out of early access; it currently feels like a 00's game, but in a goodish way. It could be great, and I really hope there will be a campaign.


----------



## Shihab (Jun 26, 2022)

Stormtrooper simulator, aka XCOM (Enemy Within).


----------



## Frick (Jun 26, 2022)

Trying some Dragon Age Inquisition and I really, really hate dialouge wheels. And voice acting. It's supposed to be an RPG and I make my own character, but naaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh he's a very, very specific dude. And the icons representing emotions is just ... man they annoy me. "All those people" with a tear,  but at that point you don't have enough to actually build emotions on so it feels like someone is grabbing me by my shoulders and screams "LOOOOOOK AT THE EMOSHUNS! AREN'T YOU IMMERSHED" and bleeerrggghhhhhhhhhhhh. Refunded. Tried it at launch, didn't like it at all, thought I'd try it again but no. It may or may not become ok once you get past the opening but so much is wrong.


----------



## 64K (Jun 26, 2022)

Frick said:


> Trying some Dragon Age Inquisition and I really, really hate dialouge wheels. And voice acting. It's supposed to be an RPG and I make my own character, but naaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh he's a very, very specific dude. And the icons representing emotions is just ... man they annoy me. "All those people" with a tear,  but at that point you don't have enough to actually build emotions on so it feels like someone is grabbing me by my shoulders and screams "LOOOOOOK AT THE EMOSHUNS! AREN'T YOU IMMERSHED" and bleeerrggghhhhhhhhhhhh. Refunded. Tried it at launch, didn't like it at all, thought I'd try it again but no. It may or may not become ok once you get past the opening but so much is wrong.



It's a turd Frick. BioWare had been falling to pieces long before this game was released. The 2 co-founders of BioWare had already jumped ship 2 years before the release of this game. The real talent had already jumped ship. Now we are left with a BioWare that is BioWare in name only.


----------



## InVasMani (Jun 27, 2022)

Picked up Risk of Rain 2...I have no idea what I'm dong, but it looks stylize while I shoot at stuff and try not to die from a zerg of angry hurt thing you sincerely with warm regards very hostile creatures.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 28, 2022)

Teaching my 13yr little brothers to some Flatout2


----------



## Chomiq (Jun 28, 2022)

Played Sniper Elite 5 during the weekend - it's so much fun. For now I tend to stick to one mission per session, with as many optional objectives as possible.

Also started Phoenix Point but only got through the first tutorial so far.

Both are thanks to $1 gamepass for 3 months.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Jun 29, 2022)

Picked up Far Cry 4 from Prime. Enjoying it far more than I expected.


----------



## eazen (Jun 29, 2022)

GTA Online, a bit League and probably MechWarrior 5 soon, I also tried out the many changes they did to CP2077, but I’m 100% finished with the game, so it’s just running around and doing cop missions, the graphics are amazing though.


----------



## Audioave10 (Jun 29, 2022)

Getting back into F.E.A.R. some more...


----------



## Frick (Jun 29, 2022)

Got Red Dead Redemption 2. Played very little, but it seems very promising, but there is one catch: You can't manually save during "missions" and if you quit once a "mission" is started you start the game ... at some other place. This is a bit annoying, plus that I've so far started two missions just by greeting someone and I didn't even know that triggered a mission (and it was triggered by me just entering a building). When I started the first one I realized it was getting late so I just quit the game and just assumed that the game would have autosaved or something, but now when I started the game I started leaning against a barn (or horsey-house as it was called back then). I walked up to a dude and greeted him and bam, another mission initiated without me knowing. And I can't save manually. I kind of like it, because it feels like fighting the elements. Stuff just happens, deal with it. A guy wants meat, do it. It's not a choice. I have to do it and what I want is not part of the equation. I like it, but it's also pretty annoying. Like life.


----------



## robot zombie (Jun 30, 2022)

Frick said:


> Got Red Dead Redemption 2. Played very little, but it seems very promising, but there is one catch: You can't manually save during "missions" and if you quit once a "mission" is started you start the game ... at some other place. This is a bit annoying, plus that I've so far started two missions just by greeting someone and I didn't even know that triggered a mission (and it was triggered by me just entering a building). When I started the first one I realized it was getting late so I just quit the game and just assumed that the game would have autosaved or something, but now when I started the game I started leaning against a barn (or horsey-house as it was called back then). I walked up to a dude and greeted him and bam, another mission initiated without me knowing. And I can't save manually. I kind of like it, because it feels like fighting the elements. Stuff just happens, deal with it. A guy wants meat, do it. It's not a choice. I have to do it and what I want is not part of the equation. I like it, but it's also pretty annoying. Like life.


R*'s mission design is give and take for me, I have to be in a bit of a patient mood to play that game between the mission structure, immersion elements, and controls. Sometimes I can appreciate falling into missions like that, but sometimes the way they do it just feels dated to me. That whole game kinda feels like the story parts and the open world parts are competing for my attention. Something between the two doesn't always jive for me and it's a little different from the usual ludonarrative dissonance.

I'll say two things for it... one, it is a beautiful game, not just in a technical sense but in visual design and immersive components. Two, the story is second to none as far as video game stories go.

I would encourage you to get into that whole meandering into stuff with people. But pay close attention to what the main characters are telling you about what's going on with the crew as you progress with their quests, and what's happening with the missions you do with crew members. There are little things that come up walking around camp and just interacting/listening in. It's possible to advance past camp missions that give a bunch more to that side of the experience as well as net generally helpful rewards. Some of them are static side-activities that you can do any time, but there are quests it gives semi-randomly involving certain characters that are not 'random' in quality. Worth doing in every regard. I think it's fair to let you know that you don't keep the same camp, and whenever it moves, missions available from different change, just as location and circumstance for them does. Some of it even depends on past quests/interactions with them. It's a good idea to explore and uncover side quests in a region before progressing too far with main missions for that reason, too. They may not go away, but the quest structure is such that encounters in early regions sometimes set off quests in later ones (IIRC.)


Elden Ring is a great game, but also occasionally a profoundly annoying game. Like, it is annoying in ways that I feel like past DS entries were not. It can be a bit like death by 1000 needles. All Fromsoft games are (in a sense) but I really think Elden Ring takes the cake for annoying clunk and balancing. I've been playing a lot of it over this week off and I can safely say as someone with 1.5 playthroughs and DS 1-3 + Bloodborne down that it does take some steps backwards from those games in different areas. I really don't care what anyone says. I feel like the veterans understand the issues, maybe better than I do.

It's less about things that make it difficult and more about things in the level and enemy design that make it needlessly tedious at points. Like, you can still master it, and it still feels tedious. The big gripe for me in feel is the combination of random input drops and long input buffer. I just think it's a little too long. I've had times where I pressed roll once, but got struck on release (so the animation cancelled,) and THAT got buffered. So after my character flies, flops on the ground, and slowly gets up, they instantly roll. Got me killed once or twice and I was just like "uhh... what happened? " I can accept getting rocked for rolling late, but having the roll still go after all of that happens feels like a double-punishment. I think I could deal with it if roll fired on press instead of release - I probably wouldn't miss in that scenario or find myself ever mashing it to compensate for that little release-delay. By default it HAS to be release because press/hold on that same button is for sprinting. The release is the only way to differentiate the input. But what if I used Steam to decouple them? Put sprint on left stick and let crouch be a damned orphan. B can be dedicated to roll and just fire on press. Sometimes I swear, with the attacks and the experience of the lag in my head, I will mash not out of panic, but a sense of compensating. If rolling was a little more responsive, I figure I might not. It's something I think I've ultimately just gotta retrain on. But also something I think Fromsoft can and has handled better.

I mean, that aside, enemies and bosses alike have these mixes of longer wind-ups and spaz-speed combos - wayy more than any game before this one... when you also drag out the input buffer it just makes things feel kind of unresponsive to me. I understand not being able to cancel animations... that's a 'duh' for sure. But sometimes I am intentionally mashing just because I know I buffered a move I need to cancel by overloading the buffer before my current animation finishes, because something has changed. And I'll get that done without interference. But it doesn't feel good. Less of a problem if you really take your time and with skill it isn't ending your runs, but again... more of a feel issue for me. It's really only when you DO focus on everything happening on screen that you begin to notice that your character can have a bit of a mind of their own. Your inputs could literally be a half-second behind what's happening on screen if you manage to get yourself stuck in the buffer, in which case you have a better chance of surviving the mess you are in by allowing a neutral frame to pop and taking THAT little penalty to regain full control over what your character is actually doing. Cause if you manage to get hit while buffer-locked like that, you might just do whatever comes next after and wind up in a great spot to get hit a second time.

I'm betting a lot of people just don't notice it, outside of those "Why did my character do that there?" moments where an attack with a long wind up went when they didn't expect it to or something. But if you do, it's annoying as crap at the worst of times. Most situations are wibbley-woobly enough that the timing difference isn't a factor in your success. It depends on your playstyle. For me, I'm powerstancing and two-handing, meaning I can barely even guard-counter, so I rely on being quick with attacks and evasions to punish enemy attacks. Say I roll and queue an attack. Somewhere in my mind, I now need to track that, because if I queue another move after the attack, I enter a sequence where nothing I'm doing tracks with button presses and actual timing precision is compromised enough to cost me a vital window, not to mention feel really odd. It's situational, too. So across a battle you can be in and out of this without noticing, but it is still messing with your timing. If you respond to your eyes, you're mistiming things by at least a little more than you think. And like I said, often you can get away with that and might not notice that what you're seeing is 'late' because all of your animations have wind-ups that hide it a bit. It just makes things slippery in a bad-touch kind of way if you tune into the animations too much. 

What's more puzzling is that among the many inputs with a decent half-to-full-second buffer, your weapon switching isn't among them. You can only begin to switch weapons on idle frames, which sucks and will get you killed at silly times. I can use the buffer to set up any attack I want after rolling... if you press say, R2 during a roll, the attack will fire off at the first neutral frame after the roll - you kinda rely on that to get moves off in otherwise impossible timing windows and I use it heavily to perform incisive, high-damage rolling powerstance moves. But for some reason, changing weapons doesn't work that way. And it fucks with you too... you get the little click letting you know it registered the press, whether it actually switches or not. Mid-action, it cancels instead of queuing in the way that any attack, jump, heal, cast, or roll would. I'm noticing a lot of weird stuff like that, and I think some of it is deliberate. And I still don't like it lol


I started getting burnt out, though. Some of that's on me. So I've switched to a tighter, smaller, simpler, but still combat-oriented game for tonight: Control. I just know I'm in good hands with that game, the combat is fun too. It's a lot more button mashey, and coming from Elden Ring, I feel like the best Control player ever. I don't think I've ever been nearly this efficient or dynamic with the combat lol. It's like dropping 40lbs of training weight with how responsive everything is compared to Elden Ring.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 30, 2022)

Well I am enjoying Witcher 3 so much (Level 20 now) I bought both DLC's in the Steam summer sale and got Witcher 2 Enhanced Edition for £2.24 from steam also ....... guess I am going to be busy for a while


----------



## Chomiq (Jun 30, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> Well I am enjoying Witcher 3 so much (Level 20 now) I bought both DLC's in the Steam summer sale and got Witcher 2 Enhanced Edition for £2.24 from steam also ....... guess I am going to be busy for a while


Glad to hear you're enjoying it. DLC's are great.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 30, 2022)

Just fought the big battle against the Wild Hunt at Kaer Morhen, it may just be me but some of it felt a little too staged, I closed gates when I had to, destroyed the portals and killed Battalions of them, really enjoyed it but it kind of felt that whatever I did the end of the battle would have turned out the same, I appreciate if that is the case why in terms of storyline, maybe I just had aspirations of wiping them all out once and for all.


----------



## Ralfi (Jun 30, 2022)

Take a guess…


----------



## l3d4231 (Jul 1, 2022)

Europa Universalis IV


----------



## AlejoZ (Jul 1, 2022)

Some Division 2

*If some of you guys still play the division you can add me: Arroz_con_Pollo


----------



## Hyderz (Jul 1, 2022)

Ralfi said:


> Take a guess…
> 
> View attachment 253113View attachment 253114View attachment 253115View attachment 253116View attachment 253117View attachment 253118View attachment 253119


pc building simu..... nvm


----------



## The red spirit (Jul 1, 2022)

Hyderz said:


> pc building simu..... nvm


Portal 2


----------



## robot zombie (Jul 1, 2022)

Control is a blast, man. I actually run it at 540p DLSS'd up to 1080p to turn on all of the RT. It involves some visual concessions, but you spend so much time moving and with some reshade lumasharpen it doesn't look that far off from 720p DLSS starting res. It's great to have a game with so much fast action consistently running over 100fps. My eyes also appreciate that coming from the somewhat grindy 60fps locked Elden Ring. Buttery smooth, like a dream as I'm floatin' n' zippin' n' flingin'.

Last night, I got all the way up through ashtray maze in one go in Control. I have never ever played it more efficiently - the difference kind of shocked me. I just felt so free, and in... Control 

Earlier today, I picked it back up and beat the main story. I'll go back for the DLC next time I want a cool down. Got to sipping some coffee and got the itch for Elden Ring, I had worked out kind of a progress map of the remaining Liurnia areas to cover in my head before bed the night before. I found myself kind of regretting going so far into Control that night, even though I had an impeccable flow with it. I just found myself wanting to play suuuper late at night. But coming in fresh, it was a productive day. I had to break it off around late afternoon - had plans with a couple of friends. Came home this evening and cleared the trickiest stuff. And all that's really left to do now are the castle and the academy.

The Uchigatanas continue to rule with dual-weilding. I'm getting up there in upgrades... about to hit level 5 smithing stones on both. So investments in dex yeild nice boosts. I also have my physic mixed for str and dex boost. That mix takes my 15 str and 37 dex (boosted +3 with the scarseal talisman) and turns it into 25 str and a whopping 47 dex. I can two-hand for absolute jump attack damage and stagger on big stuff, big boosts. Or, I can use it to two-hand the 18 str, +4 Bloodhound's Fang at full power. That ends up at 375 damage. The powerstance uchi jump attack is not to be trifled with, either. The stronger Uchigatana sits at 310 with the physic boost. I also carry a Morningstar with Gravitas... and you might wonder why. Strike weapons are among the few that don't bounce off of those miners and guards in the smithing stone caves. They're weak to strike attacks, and gravity is pretty effective, too. Gravitas just helps when you're getting overwhelmed in the tight corners. It's super-satisfying to chonk them with a rigid, spiked mace, too lmao.

I think I wanna lean towards wielding the Moonveil though. Start building up int and see where that goes. I picked it up from that Gael on the northwestern outskirts of Caelid what feels like ages ago.

Also, I am hoarding my golden runes... I have over 200 total of the level 1 golden runes... over 40k runes tucked away in there lol. I keep crushin them skulls and tucking those things away. I use the bigger ones from the graveyards to bump to a level-up before a big challenge, buy things opportunistically, or upgrade stuff. I bet I'll be level 70 by the time I finish the academy, even not using those!


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 1, 2022)

Ralfi said:


> Take a guess…
> 
> View attachment 253113View attachment 253114View attachment 253115View attachment 253116View attachment 253117View attachment 253118View attachment 253119



The cake is a lie!

But how does that case manage airflow? Some quantum transportation going on or what


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 1, 2022)

Audioave10 said:


> Getting back into F.E.A.R. some more...


The graphics of FEAR were something unbeliavable in 2005, yet it still looks good. My GF4 Ti 4200 didn't quite agree running that back then. 




Ralfi said:


> Take a guess…
> 
> View attachment 253113View attachment 253114View attachment 253115View attachment 253116View attachment 253117View attachment 253118View attachment 253119


My 2nd rig with Corsair 4000D Airflow White approves this post.


----------



## Frick (Jul 1, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> Control is a blast, man. I actually run it at 540p DLSS'd up to 1080p to turn on all of the RT. It involves some visual concessions, but you spend so much time moving and with some reshade lumasharpen it doesn't look that far off from 720p DLSS starting res. It's great to have a game with so much fast action consistently running over 100fps. My eyes also appreciate that coming from the somewhat grindy 60fps locked Elden Ring. Buttery smooth, like a dream as I'm floatin' n' zippin' n' flingin'.
> 
> Last night, I got all the way up through ashtray maze in one go in Control. I have never ever played it more efficiently - the difference kind of shocked me. I just felt so free, and in... Control
> 
> Earlier today, I picked it back up and beat the main story. I'll go back for the DLC next time I want a cool down. Got to sipping some coffee and got the itch for Elden Ring, I had worked out kind of a progress map of the remaining Liurnia areas to cover in my head before bed the night before. I found myself kind of regretting going so far into Control that night, even though I had an impeccable flow with it. I just found myself wanting to play suuuper late at night. But coming in fresh, it was a productive day. I had to break it off around late afternoon - had plans with a couple of friends. Came home this evening and cleared the trickiest stuff. And all that's really left to do now are the castle and the academy.



I want to like and play Control, and I do sort of like it, but the disconnect between what the game actually is and what it's presented as and wants to be is jarring. It's designed as a big open world game, but it isn't a big open world game. Had it been designed more like something like Prey it would have been great, but now I mostly find it annoying.


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 1, 2022)

Frick said:


> *I want to like and play Control*, and I do sort of like it, but the disconnect between what the game actually is and what it's presented as and wants to be is jarring. It's designed as a big open world game, but it isn't a big open world game. Had it been designed more like something like Prey it would have been great, but now I mostly find it annoying.


Sucks that 1080 Ti doesn't have enough horsepower to use the limited RT on Control, on most games I don't find that neccessary but in Control, it actually does look good.


----------



## Frick (Jul 1, 2022)

RDR2 and man it's really annoying when you respawn in a random place. It's more than annoying. It sucks.


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 1, 2022)

Frick said:


> RDR2 and man it's really annoying when you respawn in a random place. It's more than annoying. It sucks.


I'll probably finally start RDR1 soon as I finally got glasses, haven't played much of my PS3 library as it was hella annoying to play sitting 1m to the TV.


----------



## Frick (Jul 1, 2022)

Lenne said:


> I'll probably finally start RDR1 soon as I finally got glasses, haven't played much of my PS3 library as it was hella annoying to play sitting 1m to the TV.



Want to play it, but lack a PS3 and a TV.

Anyway, for the first time I can ride the horse freely.

The controls absolutely suck.


----------



## Tarte (Jul 1, 2022)

Now playing Borderlands 3, again.
First time played 2 years ago.


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 1, 2022)

Frick said:


> Want to play it, but lack a PS3 and a TV.
> 
> Anyway, for the first time I can ride the horse freely.
> 
> The controls absolutely suck.








Just had the disc once in my PS3 to install the updates so I don't need to do that when I actually play it.


----------



## Frick (Jul 1, 2022)

So yeah the controls are just off-putting in general. It feels like I'm playing an endless series of minigames.


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 1, 2022)

Frick said:


> So yeah the controls are just off-putting in general. It feels like I'm playing an endless series of minigames.


I'll report are they fine or frustrating. At least I played some GTA IV yesterday on my HTPC with a controller and it played fine, so I hope that RDR1 plays somewhat similarly.


----------



## robot zombie (Jul 1, 2022)

Frick said:


> I want to like and play Control, and I do sort of like it, but the disconnect between what the game actually is and what it's presented as and wants to be is jarring. It's designed as a big open world game, but it isn't a big open world game. Had it been designed more like something like Prey it would have been great, but now I mostly find it annoying.


Huh, I never really got that sense of it. It always felt a lot more like a metroidvania type of deal to me, ie: semi-convoluted/circuitous levels chaining together to make bigger hub levels, backtracking with new paths, etc. I gotta admit, I enjoyed that about the world design. There were good tie-ins with the building shifting and this whole concept that reality is basically down to resonance. You get it in your head that there's always more to The Oldest House than you see.

It _is_ the story of The Oldest House, and I think they try to make every part of the house you see count, it has its own personality that grows alongside the departments and helps make them what they are. There's lore in the game to support that the house, largely controlled by the Board, adapts itself to the actions of The Bureau. Darling lets slip in one of his presentations that as the FBC became more secretive, they were surprised to find the house moving in step with them. He nervously stops short of suggesting that wasn't a coincidence. Under Trench, things became much more secretive and so the House itself tries to be secretive and hide things, though The Board doesn't truly comprehend the minds of humans, so the way the house ultimately hides and guards things doesn't always make sense/play out well for the humans. So there's a lot of confusing, seemingly irrational obfuscation all over the place. That is a reflection of Trench's pathos... his very being echoes through the halls and atriums.

I think the lockdowns are a good example. It's implied that nobody knows how the lockdowns really work, or how to change them. They're confusing and inconvenient... as in, there's no way for the humans to really control it - if they could, their mechanisms would not escape even Darling. THAT'S another theme you get from the house itself... you wonder who is really in control of it, if maybe some lovecraftian outer gods are only creating illusions of human control and will, using human beings for their serendipitous minds, capable of inducing synchronicity as a 100% real force in the universe, of generating mental concepts that the house can respond to and in turn move to link disparate realities - something the other, more non-euclidean beings seem unable to do on their own. It could be that they are trying to get humans to dream them into the corporeal realm. The hiss themselves say that 'you' wanted to let them in. Maybe in the house, your will is confined. You only go where it wants you to go, see what it wants you to see, because all of that is an incomprehensible, semi-sentient life force's interpretation of human mental models. But maybe the house, or something controlling it, is asking you for help. Maybe what it wants to show you is based off of what you yourself want.

However, there are many hands in the pot... essentially celestial gods vying for absolute dominion over Yggdrasil. So much of the house must be blocked away to prevent the spread. We see how the mix of hiss and the untapped power of the human psyche present such corrosive danger that it simply must hide as much of itself and its truths from humans as possible. When you arrive, the house is almost completely taken already, with only a very tiny portion being accessible. And I think if the minds in the building knew more about it and their very own Bureau, it would have accelerated the hiss takeover, since the hiss uses their minds to move through and dominate the house, even as it attempts to restric the reach of their resonance.

I do think is fair to say is that The Oldest House ITSELF is trying to contain the hiss with its shifting, with the help of The Board and Ahti. It is a natural for The Oldest House to want to conceal itself. In fact, it can only be found by those who know of it and look for it. Only those it wants to find it, ever do. And once inside, you go where it directs you and see what it wants to show you. And through all of that, you glean the story of The Oldest House. And over the course of learning, your knowledge re shapes the house.

I think that ordinarily, the house might indeed have been more spacious and logical. There are entire wings that have been abandoned. I found that as I was playing, I got almost irrationally curious about what might be on the other side of different walls. You see the firebreaks with all of these massive doors conjoined by bridges spanning apparently endless and utterly abyssal black-rock-clad canyons. I like that kind of thing for conveyance. I don't need to go to the places all of those doors and hallways connect to. I think it's better that it's not this big "One day I'll go to the place in the background..." type of open-world game. The whole thing, the world itself, has a story to tell, and sometimes I think what's there is even a little superfluous... just padding for more combat and exploration. I prefer the side of it that SEEMS much bigger, like what you see is just a tiny sliver of the physical reality of the house.

The modules are basically big enough to convey what they need to for the story and house a few interesting levels each. I don't think it would have worked as a full-scale open world, though you could argue that metroidvania is a dated way of getting around size limitations.

I agree though, Prey style would have suited it well, too. Dark Souls esque interconnected world. I think that's sort of what they were going for, though they didn't quite get there. I think it handles its story better than Prey though, and chooses a narrative structure that better suits that world design.


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 1, 2022)

I'm not even being sarcastic, but have you @robot zombie ever considered to being a game reviewer? I mean I like your analyzes.


----------



## robot zombie (Jul 1, 2022)

Lenne said:


> I'm not even being sarcastic, but have you @robot zombie ever considered to being a game reviewer? I mean I like your analyzes.


Haha, TBH I don't think I am organized enough to write cohesive reviews. Thank you, though. I'm glad the effort to get those thoughts out amounts to something for someone else. I would definitely enjoy writing more open-ended, editorial-style stuff. I'm not so good at making clear, definitive judgements on games. I like to be between the lines of the media I consume, so I can ramble a lot about it. Speaking personally, I've always found the commentating more interesting than the reviewing. The former conveys more about the experience to me. So sometimes when I'm writing about a game, I am almost intentionally avoiding getting to the point.


----------



## eazen (Jul 1, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> Haha, TBH I don't think I am organized enough to write cohesive reviews. Thank you, though. I'm glad the effort to get those thoughts out amounts to something for someone else. I would definitely enjoy writing more open-ended, editorial-style stuff. I'm not so good at making clear, definitive judgements on games. I like to be between the lines of the media I consume, so I can ramble a lot about it. Speaking personally, I've always found the commentating more interesting than the reviewing. The former conveys more about the experience to me. So sometimes when I'm writing about a game, I am almost intentionally avoiding getting to the point.


This is just a matter of experience, you can learn this writing style, it doesn’t come out of thin air, you know. It seems people think you have the talent.


Frick said:


> Want to play it, but lack a PS3 and a TV.
> 
> Anyway, for the first time I can ride the horse freely.
> 
> The controls absolutely suck.


I think used PS3 slims are pretty cheap now and you can connect it to your monitor instead of a TV.


----------



## robot zombie (Jul 2, 2022)

eazen said:


> This is just a matter of experience, you can learn this writing style, it doesn’t come out of thin air, you know. It seems people think you have the talent.


You may be right about that. Well, I _know_ that you are.

Nearly every time I write something, I am subconsciously honing a style. And I do mean subconsciously. It is something I observe in myself rather than necessarily do for myself. Ideas and ways of solving linguistic problems kind of go in this big pot and billow. And then good things randomly surge from that pot. The way my writing develops is as much a mystery to me as it is to anyone else, though it does nonetheless progress. Just one of those things I always do. I suppose some might see that as a waste of some inherent ability, but for me it is a matter of my relationship with a means for expression that I am fairly well developed in. I can be that way with music, as well. I am in some ways just unwilling to reach for full control of it. It's not so much a fear thing, either. Having spent almost two decades predominantly focusing on one instrument, I know what building creative skillsets looks like... how to organize my approach, how certain things form organically, and how to nurture that. It's more a question of what I want writing to be for me. I suspect that's where the impetus to write comes from for me. Every long post is another attempt at beginning to answer that question... see what forms emerge around topics that stimulate me in an interactive environment and in return, hopefully provide something unique and worthwhile for people in those spaces. Call me simple-minded - I do like simple. But this is the very mindset that got me to that level of communicating through writing in the first place.

To be more succinct, I write from an exploratory mindset, not just when it comes to the topic, but the conveyance itself. So it's difficult for me to imagine writing a more structured review of anything. Though you are again correct in that if I sat down and built the skillset, I could call on that to build the foundation for a clearer picture of what I will write. That may come to me it some point.


Anywho, I came here to talk about Elden Ring. I used to hate those friggin giant hand monsters in the liurnia mansion. They're big, fast, and extremely punishing. Turns out they have a massive weakness to fire pots, though. The trick is to sneak up and get the drop on them with those. Fire arrows at range for the little hands. If you trigger the fight just before tossing the pot, the giant hands will catch on fire, flopping around for a couple of seconds and losing big chunks of HP. In that timeframe, you have barely enough time for two big hits, which dispatches them cleanly if you have enough damage on tap. There are several giant ones you can even miss hiding in the ground, worth taking out for the lvl2 somber smithing stones they drop. Lead with your strike/pierce/slash attacks andthen toss the pot to finish it before it starts to attack. You can get a solid dozen right there in that little courtyard area. They're seriously nothing once you know the trick, a lot like runebears.


----------



## Artas1984 (Jul 2, 2022)

Audioave10 said:


> Getting back into F.E.A.R. some more...


What?

Dude, i l just have finished replaying the original F.E.A.R trilogy (F.E.A.R with Extraction Point and Perseus Mandate) after 15 to 13 years of absence. I started every game on hard mode and gave myself a challenge not to die (if you die, you replay whole level from start).
What really surprised me this time is how good Perseus Mandate was - most underrated game from the trio was clearly the superior when it come to combat challenge. It was overwhelmingly harder than original game and Extraction Point (something which i did not recall back then as i played F.E.A.R. on normal mode and with deaths acceptable).

F.E.A.R is one of those games which holds up incredibly well to this date. I can not believe they made enemies crawl, sneak, lean, shoot while running backwards, shoot without exposing body, flip, evade, slide, kick, punch, jump from above, climb, stomp, backward-kick and whatever TF trick comes up the imagination - i just don't see this kind of stuff nowdays, and that was done in 2005/2007...

The last level of Perseus Mandate was something else, i can not believe i actually made it without dying. Can you imagine my surprise finding out that after killing Albino nightcrawler this was not over yet - a whole platoon of Replicas with armored suit guys followed  up, i was like ''WTF are you serious''.. So sweaty after that EXP.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 2, 2022)

Fresh Tarkov wipe.

Have a love hate relationship with this game. It's a blast with friends but might be the most unfun thing I've ever played solo.


----------



## robot zombie (Jul 2, 2022)

I finished Raya Lucaria Academy with ease this time. I did all of Liurnia before going, so I was almost level 70. I mean all of it, save for the blocked-off higher-level area to the south. I also went into the magic-centric parts of the dungeon geared-up for over 30% magic damage negation. The saying goes that armor doesn't matter for this game, but at certain points, it can really help a lot... especially when it comes getting chipped at by magic Burger Kings - namely, the cold fries they're flicking at you. The truth is that if you play to the right defense types with your kit, it can keep you in fights a lot longer. While it is true that your defense is generally based on your level and buffs, good armor/clothing adds good percentage-based defense gains.

The typical prescription seems to be to equip the Radagon's Scarseal as one of your two talismans at this point in the game. But it will tank your damage negation by a punishing 10% for every type, for just 12 extra levels in base defense and maybe 100HP. Obviously the percentage reduction hurts more than that gives by a lot, even if 3 of those 12 level boosts are in Vigor. It is a devastating handicap when fighting enemies that do their damage in larger chunks. You don't get a 3rd talisman slot till after you beat that boss, so that Radagon's Scarseal comes at a pretty big cost. You get some HP, endurance/stamina/load, dex, and str. 6 total levels in stats that my keen upgraded weapons scale at B and C with (respectively) isn't shabby. But if I swap it for a Spelldrake Talisman, I can have closer to 40% magic damage negation - proper tanky territory. I also still have that physick, which gives me several minutes of a gnarly +10 each in str and dex and recharges after defeating groups in the overworld.

They really kit you out of you consider the structure of the game to be that you explore basically all of the surrounding areas first, go for the legacy dungeon next, and finally take the "great rune" dungeon. By the time you get to that big boss, you are at a formidable level for them without grinding, with combined kits that provide multiple edges for whatever build you are doing. You will have everything you need, with options.

As soon as I could, I got the Carian Knight Armor set in the academy to have something lighter that has a good amount of magical and physical defense for its weight, compared to the Banished Knight Armor set, which is generally superior on the physical side and roughly equal on the magic, but weighs ~50% more. You find the Carian set ~halfway through the Academy - very close to where you first get on the waterwheel is a ledge you can jump down on to get it. Really nice set! Wearing more weight-defense balanced armor allows me to drop the Arsenal Charm in favor of the Claw Talisman, which enhances jump attack damage by a rockin 15%! In addition to being a good option from a practical standpoint, you can tell its original owner was a person of dapper and illustrious distinction! It looks much esteemed indeed. Exquisite, yet never overstated. Pretty sweet for mage's armor.









Spoiler: Raya Lucaria/Liurnia talk/finds/progress



The 3 abductor virgins (including the two at the end of the mini-dungeon you get teleported to near volcano manor) gave me the most trouble. I lost a total of 11k runes dying to the one at the bottom of the waterwheel twice. Once, trying but being okay with being eaten for the free teleport out to that Altus Plateau entry point... only to die on the two at the end of the dungeon after teleporting and thus lose them (coulda teleported back from the grace site midway, slain the virgin at the bottom of the wheel to collect my runes and grabed that loot before returning for the 2 in the volcano dungeon.) After beating them, I would then go and die AGAIN on that same solo virgin... literally right after beating two inside of a tiny cave, I die to one in a large, open clearing. That time, I opted to leave the damned thing and come back, which of course never pans out in rune gains 

I wasn't super worried about losing that amount though. I am getting close to having 300 golden runes on hand. I was also eating lots of gold-pickled fowl's feet - I found a farming spot for the otherwise extremely rare fireflies needed to make them, all the way back on the Weeping Penninsula. There's like 10 of them up on this tiny giant octopus puddle on a plateau north of The Tower of Return, all the way at the end of the western section. The only way to get there the first time is to go all the way around from the north bridge. So you'd be at least level 20, but it's useful early in. I spent a whiiiilllleee looking for these on my first playthrough, only finding the scant one here and there. The description says they're found near bodies of water close to Minor Erdtrees... but on the map that misleads you. The 'nearby' Erdtree is actually fairly high up on another plateau - there is no direct path from the Erdtree site to the pond where the gold fireflies are. Liurnia has a pond for them as well, but it's not worth it. There's a floating head-ball/school enemy that pops up from the middle and a runebear sleeping on the edge of the pond. I didn't even see him, but I was lucky enough not to wake him. The fireflies respawn on rest, making the Weeping Penninsula spot FAR superior for easy farming. I'm routinely plucking birds for flight pinions as-is, so I have feet on tap as well. I use silver-pickled fowl's feet on big flocks of seabirds back on that shore wayyy back at the starting point. There's a beach with a giant troll and an invisible scarab... and dozens of birds. A knight-type enemy camps by a fire at the very end.

I should be using them more, frankly. They're deceptively easy to churn-up fistfuls of. Not like the damage booster that relies on Arteria leaf. The defense-boosting boiled prawns you buy from the guy in the shack on the lake south of the academy are another handy item to have a couple dozen of. Items are generally fricking useful in this game. All manner of healing, buffing, stat-proccing, damage dealing items can be continually crafted/acquired and are frankly total game-changers if you keep up with tracking down the cookbooks.

I'll just say... goddamn those rooftop platforming sections in the academy. They really make you do some of those sections multiple times! Sheesh!

The actual Renalla fight was a breeze, thanks to that jump damage talisman. She could only take a small handful of those jump attacks in either phase. Honestly, Raya Lucaria Academy as a whole is significantly more challenging than Rennala herself is. She hasn't managed to kill me yet. It's always the little stuff that trips me up. The bosses are just fun.

Coming out of that at level 68 with two +11 Uchigatanas. Approaching 40 dex with keen art of war on both, they get through bosses, bases, and dungeons with finesse. I really love the moveset now. So much power hidden in there. I very, very rarely break out the Bloodhound's Fang. The special weapon art it has only recently come in handy again. I used it for grabbing the rare windows you get when fighting those aforementioned twin Abductor Virgins. Using its heavy lunge, backstep, and teleport-attack combo, you can safely land vital hits with iframes even as others attack you, which then leaves you lots of time to escape. Just wait for the right moments to punish. Throw up that str/dex mixed physic and it'll get you out of some stuff. A solid greatsword or two is just good to have, for almost any class using melee weapons there is at least one good one to use. They may be the best all-around melee weapons, even if they are somewhat slow. Great damage and stagger for the moveset. Reasonable requirements.

The Fang is like... the early easy-mode weapon, coming to you in a starting area with a frankly unfair special move. And it breaks PvP. It is generally easier, but significantly less efficient in the majority of cases. You rely more on the weapon art for anything tanky enough to take more than 3 hits because of the speed/stamina cost, and that eats through the 100 FP I have at 16 mind quickly. It's a simple, but versatile moveset... generally easier playstyle, but it has those sorts of tradeoffs. The dual katanas are significantly tougher to master, as they require you to use being caught in the fray as an advantage and rule-out things like parrying and guard-countering - it's all offense. But when you utilize the moveset with your jumping and dodging, you never need to recharge while sustaining heavy damage output and taking minimal hits. You can quickly get attacks off from any angle with little to no set up just by utilizing the movement-triggered attacks. Other attacks move you. Between those moves, you're kinda just climbing these long combo ladders.

I think I'm gonna do what I can of the underground regions now. Honestly, I probably could have done parts of those sooner and parts of Liurnia later. Pretty sure I can find the stones to take those Uchigatanas to +13 each down in those zones.


----------



## eazen (Jul 2, 2022)

ShiBDiB said:


> Fresh Tarkov wipe.
> 
> Have a love hate relationship with this game. It's a blast with friends but might be the most unfun thing I've ever played solo.


Yes I have the same feeling. I stopped to play this game a long time ago, and don’t really miss it, the game mechanics are extremely punishing and I don’t have friends to play with.

Went back to play CP2077 again, despite having finished main campaign and bonus missions a long time ago. Had to reskill, now it’s like a flawless skill tree no noob decisions anymore, this was because of a recent big patch DLC that changed a few things. Fully Ninja Assassin now, just doing cop missions and buying new cars, the atmosphere of the game is simply great, it doesn’t matter that I’m basically 100% finished.


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 2, 2022)

eazen said:


> I think used PS3 slims are pretty cheap now and you can connect it to your monitor instead of a TV.


I have the fat 80GB PAL version, got it for free. As I did get the 128GB SSD I put to it


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 2, 2022)

Car Mechanic Simulator 2018

Bought 5 cars from junk yard:


Spoiler: Before and after














Painting cars doesn't add value which is why only the keeper is painted.

Sold:


Spoiler: Bolt Rollett F-Mill













Spoiler: Bolt Reptilia S













Spoiler: Bolt Atlanta Trespasser













Spoiler: Chieftain Bandit











Kept:


Spoiler: Bolt Reptilia R2 SUPERCHARGED


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 2, 2022)

@Splinterdog , never seen the roads like this before, something new or driver issue?










Edit: Already found the cause, I had enabled MFAA in the nvidia control panel for Forza Horizon 5 and it seems it doesn't work properly with the latest driver....

I also use MFAA in GTA V, no issues...


----------



## robot zombie (Jul 3, 2022)

Hello again, my dear old friends.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 3, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> @Splinterdog , never seen the roads like this before, something new or driver issue?
> 
> View attachment 253351
> 
> ...



Games are indeed weird like this, and it can also vary with AMD and Nvidia. I have seen weird anomalies with both brands in certain games over the years. At least you got it figured out! This happens to me sometimes too, in various games, and then I tinker with the settings some more and I am like aaaaa I see... lol


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 3, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> Hello again, my dear old friends.


"Hello darkness my old friend, you've come to greet me once again..."


----------



## Chomiq (Jul 3, 2022)

I rarely play APC role but this round was good. Played with some random guy from Finland, we were switching driver/gunner every now and then. Overall I died twice, once when we got destroyed by a tank and second time when I was on top of our tank when it passed over a mine...





Only 2 tickets difference, people give up too easy. Confirmed kills - 1 Canadian LAV6 (group effort together with other 2 BTR's) and one CH-135 (Canadian Huey - heli), 1 logistic with supplies and some infantry here and there.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 3, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> @Splinterdog , never seen the roads like this before, something new or driver issue?
> 
> View attachment 253351
> 
> ...


Looks like it's being prepped for new tarmac!



Lenne said:


> I'm not even being sarcastic, but have you @robot zombie ever considered to being a game reviewer? I mean I like your analyzes.


I've mentioned this before as well. Robot Zombie is a good writer and knows hot to put a good summary/critique together. People pay for that kind of writing.


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 3, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> I've mentioned this before as well. Robot Zombie is a good writer and knows hot to put a good summary/critique together. People pay for that kind of writing.


Hmh and some users here say that he posts too long posts... nah, I like his posts.


----------



## AMF (Jul 3, 2022)

DOOM ETERNAL


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 3, 2022)

AMF said:


> DOOM ETERNAL


Should I play? Doom (2016) was fucking fire!


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 3, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Should I play



Oh hell yeah!!! It's an awesome Doom game.


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 3, 2022)

stinger608 said:


> Oh hell yeah!!! It's an awesome Doom game.


Alrighty, I just need to make some space to it 

Fuck these days. I remember as a teen when I had 2x 40GB HDD and that was more than enough for everything..


----------



## caroline! (Jul 3, 2022)

Doom Eternal is great when it comes to both gameplay and lore, it's mostly a fast paced shooter but there are some nice secret areas, references and hints you'll have to search for once you're done with all the enemies, if you go through all of it just shooting you might not even understand what's going on.

I've been replaying Return to Castle Wolfenstein and it holds up pretty well when it comes to graphics, or maybe it's just me not caring that much about visuals. The new games are ok-ish -I didn't like them THAT much, feel like they're just reskinned Doom and you're too OP sometimes- but this one's a certified classic.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 4, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Should I play? Doom (2016) was fucking fire!


You had to ask?!? Hell yes! Seriously, get in to it!



Lenne said:


> I remember as a teen when I had 2x 40GB HDD and that was more than enough for everything..


Those were the days!


----------



## DAPUNISHER (Jul 4, 2022)

Destroy All Humans and Forza Horizon 5 on Xbox Game Pass right now. Gears of War Ultimate Edition a little here and there. 

Been visiting some of the old gold I never got to. Did Witcher 3 and all the DLC, Crysis 3, and finishing up Bioshock Infinite.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Jul 4, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Alrighty, I just need to make some space to it
> 
> Fuck these days. I remember as a teen when I had 2x 40GB HDD and that was more than enough for everything..


GB has become TB...


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 4, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> GB has become TB...


Exactly.


----------



## InVasMani (Jul 4, 2022)

My 512GB NVME drive is a bit less than half full atm, but also doesn't have Ark installed...Wildcard!


----------



## Fangio1951 (Jul 4, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Exactly.


next will be Exabit...........


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 4, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> GB has become TB...


Not quite yet. Almost there.


----------



## InVasMani (Jul 4, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Not quite yet. Almost there.



Don't worry there is hope still with ARK 2 I mean they can always triple down on storage usage?   Meanwhile Valheim is like I use 640KB after compression.


----------



## SN2716057 (Jul 4, 2022)

A lot of FH5 on my 4k tv, no screenshots alas. And playing some dusting, never touched games like Game of Thrones (which hasn't aged well) on my sig rig.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 4, 2022)

InVasMani said:


> Don't worry there is hope still with ARK 2 I mean they can always triple down on storage usage?   Meanwhile Valheim is like I use 640KB after compression.



Yeah its brilliant when you download some indie that sits under 1GB total from Steam, you can get that nostalgic 'Let's get a coffee and I can play' vibe from it. And then it all just works, too. A typical less is more situation  Also makes you appreciate developer work, there is a strange kind of talent in building something efficient.


----------



## Shihab (Jul 4, 2022)

Artas1984 said:


> F.E.A.R is one of those games which holds up incredibly well to this date. I can not believe they made enemies crawl, sneak, lean, shoot while running backwards, shoot without exposing body, flip, evade, slide, kick, punch, jump from above, climb, stomp, backward-kick and whatever TF trick comes up the imagination - i just don't see this kind of stuff nowdays, and that was done in 2005/2007...


Yep. F.E.A.R was a game-AI masterclass. GOAP was GOAT!


----------



## AMF (Jul 4, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Should I play? Doom (2016) was fucking fire!


u need 80GB free for doom eternal  standard edition.......


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 4, 2022)

Started Life is Strange again in years. I'm already in love as I know that it's a 5+/5 game.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Jul 4, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Not quite yet. Almost there.


Hah! My boss at work (been using computers longer than me) was telling me about the 40MB
 HDD he bought and would "never fill that up!"

TB the new MB.


----------



## AMF (Jul 4, 2022)

Shihabyooo said:


> Yep. F.E.A.R was a game-AI masterclass. GOAP was GOAT!


i really enjoyed F.E.A.R.   it was up there with the crysis series i thought

Gonna replay crysis3


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 4, 2022)

AMF said:


> i really enjoyed F.E.A.R.   it was up there with the crysis series i thought
> 
> Gonna replay crysis3


FEAR2 is also dope as hell


----------



## AMF (Jul 4, 2022)

i played crysis 3 4k ultra with 2x Gigabyte gtx 780ghz edition backin the day 45 fps

Witcher3 was way more refined


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 4, 2022)

AMF said:


> i played crysis 3 4k ultra with 2x Gigabyte gtx 780ghz edition backin the day 45 fps
> 
> Witcher3 was way more refined


Hmm I might try C3 at 4k (I don't have a 4K monitor yet but DSR exists  )


----------



## robot zombie (Jul 4, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> "Hello darkness my old friend, you've come to greet me once again..."


Ahh, that is the song that plays as the Valkyries appear. They say ravens tend to appear where Valkyries roam. What they don't tell you is that the ravens are the size of their dinosaur ancestors, and probably about as aggressive. Also, the universe as we know it has been deprived of death, so you _can_ greet that darkness again, and again, and again. The in-game term for your transformation is 'raw meat dumpling' and your Valhalla will be a goofy sentient clay pot filled with the remains of other dead-but-still-existing warriors. If you're lucky, you'll at least go into a BIG clay pot, instead of the usual tiny ones, which hold just two gallons of you, at most. I don't know if there's mead in there. I would hope it is at least a component in the solution.


I'm getting closer to becoming a proper battle mage now. Honestly, the sorcery is secondary, as powerful as it is. Though the cast speed does help. The show-stealers with dex/int are decidedly the weapons. No squishy mages in Elden Ring - you still need Vigor and ranged attacks are far more situational. But that's okay because you have epic mad MAGGIQ SOWADS with nasty scaling. Yeayea... yougetfastercastingwithdexandall... but, SOWADS

I have a feeling Faith/Arcane is the secret master build though... the forbidden combo. 1001 ways to stack damage and proc status. I'm pretty sure there are no challenges in this game that aren't more than adequately covered by something available through one of those two stats.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 4, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> But that's okay because you have epic mad MAGGIQ SOWADS with nasty scaling.


Gotta swing'em all! ... wait, wrong game..


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 4, 2022)

EP1 done on Life is Strange, damn I love that game. Let's continue.


----------



## SN2716057 (Jul 4, 2022)

Great view


----------



## eazen (Jul 4, 2022)

AMF said:


> i really enjoyed F.E.A.R.   it was up there with the crysis series i thought
> 
> Gonna replay crysis3


I enjoyed all 4 Crysis games a lot back then, apparently they are working on a new one, which was great news for me.


----------



## AMF (Jul 4, 2022)

eazen said:


> I enjoyed all 4 Crysis games a lot back then, apparently they are working on a new one, which was great news for me.


yes u and me both ready player1!


----------



## robot zombie (Jul 4, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Gotta swing'em all! ... wait, wrong game..


I mean, usually I like to smash every pot I see in a game, but in this one sometimes they spin around and smack the crap out of you... and if you do smash *those* pots, this sticky, semi-translucent blood slurry splashes everywhere. Whether or not this makes it the 'wrong game' in which to 'swing'em all' is somewhat up for debate. It's arguable that one simply must swing them all, to avoid the pots. It's a lot of swinging to be doing with just one sword.


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 4, 2022)

Crying. I hope I don't spoil anything but prevented Kate's suicide on Life is Strange. 

and ep2 done.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 5, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> I mean, usually I like to smash every pot I see in a game


Same here, I am a total explorer. Search everywhere, break all the things!


robot zombie said:


> but in this one sometimes they spin around and smack the crap out of you...


Yeah, that sucks. Most games are not like that...


robot zombie said:


> Whether or not this makes it the 'wrong game' in which to 'swing'em all' is somewhat up for debate.


I wouldn't call it "wrong", it's up to individual gamer to decide for themselves. For me, such a game mechanic isn't a dealbreaker and really doesn't annoy me unless it's excessive.


robot zombie said:


> It's arguable that one simply must swing them all, to avoid the pots.


I still would and have broke all the things.


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 5, 2022)

On EP3 on LiS atm

haven't played that in years so I love every second on that.


----------



## Courier 6 (Jul 5, 2022)

Going to Polis in the tunels


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 5, 2022)

Finished EP3 on LiS. Let's continue even tho I'm hella tired


----------



## robot zombie (Jul 5, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Same here, I am a total explorer. Search everywhere, break all the things!


I wonder if that's as much of a thing with people who weren't there for the transition to game environments widely becoming interactable like that. What game doesn't have destruction like that now? In some ways, 3D was originally a step back. Plety of snes games had destruction as a mechanic. A lot of that went away with early 3D. I remember it being *such* a treat those rare times where you *could* spontaneously break inconsequential things. I think this is even part of what makes a game like Skyrim much more entertaining. Something about those satisfying little interactions, reachable by simple impulse.

But yeah, I do also feel like I have to comb everything. One thing I like about Elden Ring is that it is a whole-ass playthrough. I don't know if everyone appreciates what I mean. It reminds me of going into a big snes jrpg for the first time. I do think it's a little overextended on the back third, but at the same time it is really big with so much stuff and it really doesn't give you much to go by. Nothing novel for an open world, really. It's not innovating so much as it is going back to the old ways. But it has that mystery to it, that strangeness and clunk that has you always trying to figure it out. The world itself has that classic jrpg personality wherein you're thrown into it with little in the way of clues, and initial challenges/story setup kind of limit your branching out at first, but beyond that you can easily wander into all kinds of crazy stuff, go halfway across the map and just not even understand the quest you're meant to be on because you have sliced into one of those deep veins of interesting side-content. 

Basically, unless you look stuff up, you don't always know where the game wants you to be. And to figure that out you have to explore. Elden Ring is much bigger than your average open world. It really is intimidatingly enormous. This game is for that deep escapism. It kind of demands larger chunks of time to really delve into. I love me a good long-run RPG with lots of content though. It's one of those games where you can finish it at beyond absurd-sounding levels like 150. You can go much higher than that, though. People sometimes intentionally stop leveling to hit a good meta for PvP. And it's not like the leveling goes super fast. It's just a lot of stuff that you can do and progress into. There's something about a game that can make you want for an epically-long playthrough. I generally do want that from open-worlds, but to me it always feels like it is winding down just as things are really culminating with your character and understanding of the world. With Elden Ring, you can experience many different power jumps to go along with the sudden difficulty jumps. And in the gameplay it is always tripping you up, asking you to learn more about the RPG mechanics, asking you to reconsider how you're using the moves you have available, making you wonder if you're simply not good enough with what you have yet. There's kinda no point in the game where it doesn't ask you to search what you have, what you can do, what could maybe get. It's very 'brain-on' in a way not many of this type of game tend to be.

With many OW formulas now, it would just be tedious to have such a ridiculously huge overworld... they don't have the gameplay quality and variety for the repetition that you trade-in for. That's the thing... all of these regions in Elden Ring use the same mechanics for different types of core activities. As you go on, you'll see more recycled enemies, but even they get stronger, learn new tricks. Each region does also introduce some new, nastier creatures and hide another boss or several you haven't dealt with yet. But still, you learn the language of it all and certain things become more predictable, enough to plan with some depth, at least. To a certain degree, a game does need to elicit that sense of familiarity - you want things that give the player a sense of control over their adventure... the ability to consistently make informed choices and not feel cheated but instead, bested when things don't pan out. It *could* get old with the wrong game. But because you can vary your gameplay so much with the RPG mechanics, and because the combat is not RPG combat but rather an action-based, skill-heavy system that has been refined in more linear, level-based games for years before. The combat has always had to be good for countless hours. Those games would be nothing without it.

You can really have fun and get creative with the builds, too. Unlike in those old jrpgs, you unlock the ability to respec for the cost of a rare item you can find at least a dozen of in the game just as you're passing the halfway point. Maybe even sooner, with skill for combat. You always want to be exploring just to get runes for leveling and possibly uncover another one of the several dozen unique weapons among the many types of slicing, piercing, striking, whipping, flipping, casting, and so on weapons that cater to all different kinds of stat balances. There are also at least as many unique abilities you can find that give weapons different specialty moves and buildup types (bleed, poison, rot, freeze, so on.) You can swap them on to make a weapon not speccing for one build work with another. Of course there are all manner of spell and incantations, with different classes in mind. You may even spec in just to use one or two particular spells that benefit an otherwise non-magic build. As you explore, you find stuff that makes you want to change your build. And you can easily do that. It's an underrated thing in a game so big. 

A lot of it comes down to the handling of the map and overworld. The map has all sorts of clues drawn on it, and you have the ability to leave around a dozen kinds of markers anywhere you want, along with 'beacon' style, manual-placement-only waypoints. But it really is not very detailed. It marks out elevation, signs of structures, water, trees... but it's not always easy to judge any of it. You have to also look out at the areas to really get a feel for what the map is showing. So it's like your own personal treasure hunt. The world is well designed in terms of horizon appeal, without giving much of anything away. You just know you want to go 'that way.' The theming of the different regions is awesome, too. It's this big, varied world with lots of nooks and crannies and so much minutia in the world for you to unravel - like, stuff with no clear answers to just think about. The reason I say it is overextended is because of how some components get recycled more as you go further, but at the same time there still is plenty of variety within each region - I think they could've tiered and distributed the enemies and creatures differently across the map and it would've fixed the issue. Otherwise it is a great exploration experience. They just kind of leave you to it... and let you stick a fork in the light socket any time you want.



> Yeah, that sucks. Most games are not like that...
> 
> I wouldn't call it "wrong", it's up to individual gamer to decide for themselves. For me, such a game mechanic isn't a dealbreaker and really doesn't annoy me unless it's excessive.


Ahhh, if only it was as simple as a fake pot hiding among the real ones. Elden Ring is so far above and beyond simple pranks like that. This game actively seeks to gank you. There are ganks it does that I can't even explain to you because you would need a pre-narrative of other types of ganks already established. It gets you. And then it gets you on how it gets you. 

But no, these pots are distinct creatures, even fully conscious beings that walk around with stone legs and stone arms. You can even find a village of them. They are kind of adorable. There are big 8' tall ones and little tiny ankle-biter ones. Only one talks there, he's got a child's voice. There's a big one with a lot of vim involved in a major quest. He's super-likable, though not actually very strong. The rest, found grouped up out in dungeons and whatnot that just attack you. 

The truth is, the hard part about dealing with them is how wrong it feels to kill them. You simultaneously realize that their existence is an awful thing while registering that _you_ have done an awful thing... because they kind of go 'pop' and splatter everywhere like clay chum water balloons. You basically cracked an egg... you killed a warrior in infant form. But again, the other side of that viscerally grotesque and cowardly act is the fact that they are 'infant warriors' in the sense that they gather the remains of actual dead warriors and stuff them inside of themselves in order to absorb their vitality and abilities. They're almost always tucked away somewhere remote, found by awkward platforming. I presume the ones you find in dungeons are filled the corpses of those who lose to the dungeon. They're kept safely in storage the rest of the time. They only really fight back in defense. It's like they have a will of their own, they don't want to die and then they crack open like humpty dumpty.



> I still would and have broke all the things.


As have I - it's the only reliable way to get living jar shards. There are also occasionally items hidden under regular pots/debris, as well as false floors leading to secret bosses/rewards.


----------



## Chomiq (Jul 5, 2022)

On mission 5 in SE5, almost 2.5 h in and still haven't cleared it. But I did throw a pack of TNT on top of a car carrying Japanese delegation on an on-site visit to a secret Nazi project.


----------



## The red spirit (Jul 5, 2022)

It's so fucking annoying to get bombarded with those low value "gifts" in Horizon 5, so I decided to protest with vandalizing those cars and trying to offload them in action house at high prices. Crazy thing some moron actually bought my vandalized Prelude for almost 200K. It's their money...the more power to them if they find these itashas entertaining.


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 5, 2022)

Let's continue LiS. I played through the half of EP4. 






edit: Just finished EP4.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 5, 2022)

Back to Path of Exile... once again. Sometimes you get that itch to roll another one. 



The red spirit said:


> It's so fucking annoying to get bombarded with those low value "gifts" in Horizon 5, so I decided to protest with vandalizing those cars and trying to offload them in action house at high prices. Crazy thing some moron actually bought my vandalized Prelude for almost 200K. It's their money...the more power to them if they find these itashas entertaining.
> 
> View attachment 253740
> View attachment 253741



'Yep its a supra'
'Your waifu is trash'
lmao


----------



## The red spirit (Jul 5, 2022)

Vayra86 said:


> 'Yep its a supra'
> 'Your waifu is trash'
> lmao


"i farted"


----------



## Assimilator (Jul 5, 2022)

Currently grinding out all the challenges, collectibles and weapons in Sniper Elite 4.


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 5, 2022)

Completed. I can't kill her so fuck that town every time.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Jul 6, 2022)

Well, I entered the abandoned gold mine. Yuma herself drugged me, and carried me to a strange world - a combination of Kryat and Shangri-La. I fought the hunters, I grappled my way across the islands floating in the air, I entered the arena. Yuma cursed me and announced that I had met my doom, and that my ashes were to be cast out with the pig slop. I wandered aimlessly, trapped within the walls of the arena, aimlessly tripping over vast lamps and pots of gold emanating red smoke, and splashing among the blood-red water. Finally, a warrior appeared - Kalinag. The ghost of a long-dead legendary warrior returned to slay me. I dispatched him with his own bow, which I also seemed to have. His corpse vanished in a cloud of red, and I returned to my aimless wandering. Some minutes later, his ghost reappeared, whom I also cast an arrow into, and stabbed him in the back with a kukri. His corpse yet again disappeared, and I, Ajay Ghale, encircled my prison twice more. A magnificent white tiger, adorned with gold and precious stones, appeared in a blue cloud and behaved aggressively towards my person, until I returned him to his cloud with the bow of Kalinag. No more antagonists forthcoming, I became distracted with Youtube, attempting to discern the duration of this, when I was slain by persons or creatures unknown. 

Far Cry 4 then crashed beyond all repair, and even the Ubisoft Connect client cannot open properly. I am baffled and confused.


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 6, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> Far Cry 4 then crashed beyond all repair, and even the Ubisoft Connect client cannot open properly. I am baffled and confused.
> 
> View attachment 253793


Does rebooting help?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 6, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> Well, I entered the abandoned gold mine. Yuma herself drugged me, and carried me to a strange world - a combination of Kryat and Shangri-La. I fought the hunters, I grappled my way across the islands floating in the air, I entered the arena. Yuma cursed me and announced that I had met my doom, and that my ashes were to be cast out with the pig slop. I wandered aimlessly, trapped within the walls of the arena, aimlessly tripping over vast lamps and pots of gold emanating red smoke, and splashing among the blood-red water. Finally, a warrior appeared - Kalinag. The ghost of a long-dead legendary warrior returned to slay me. I dispatched him with his own bow, which I also seemed to have. His corpse vanished in a cloud of red, and I returned to my aimless wandering. Some minutes later, his ghost reappeared, whom I also cast an arrow into, and stabbed him in the back with a kukri. His corpse yet again disappeared, and I, Ajay Ghale, encircled my prison twice more. A magnificent white tiger, adorned with gold and precious stones, appeared in a blue cloud and behaved aggressively towards my person, until I returned him to his cloud with the bow of Kalinag. No more antagonists forthcoming, I became distracted with Youtube, attempting to discern the duration of this, when I was slain by persons or creatures unknown.
> 
> Far Cry 4 then crashed beyond all repair, and even the Ubisoft Connect client cannot open properly. I am baffled and confused.
> 
> View attachment 253793


DRM sucks. This is why I actively avoid Ubi, EA and every other assinine "platform". GOG and a limited number of Steam/Epic titles and that's it.


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 6, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> DRM sucks. This is why I actively avoid Ubi, EA and every other assinine "platform". GOG and a limited number of Steam/Epic titles and that's it.


Understand. One reason why I was a pirate when I was a teen.

But now as an adult I have money to once again pay for games. Like I've beeen doing for few thousand Euros already


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Jul 6, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Does rebooting help?


No, rebooted and updated Windows to make sure. Guess I will have to uninstall and reinstall the client. 



lexluthermiester said:


> DRM sucks. This is why I actively avoid Ubi, EA and every other assinine "platform". GOG and a limited number of Steam/Epic titles and that's it.


Yes, but money talks $$... I got FC4 for free and AC Origins and Odyssey for a gift...


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 6, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> No, rebooted and updated Windows to make sure. Guess I will have to uninstall and reinstall the client.
> 
> 
> Yes, but money talks $$... I got FC4 for free and AC Origins and Odyssey for a gift...


hmh damn.


----------



## The red spirit (Jul 6, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Understand. One reason why I was a pirate when I was a teen.
> 
> But now as an adult I have money to once again pay for games. Like I've beeen doing for few thousand Euros already


It's still blows to be treated like trash, when you pay, meanwhile pirates don't ever have to deal with Ubi EA or some other dipshit's nonsense ever. I mean, what's the point of paying of games, when bullshit like this happens? There's just simply no value in that. It's just insulting money grab, as well as waste of time.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Jul 6, 2022)

Well, a reinstall didn't work. I will try again but uninstall FC4 at the same time.

Nope, no good. I reckon it's an issue on their end. Although, I did run across a comment when I was "distracted by YouTube" about that battle crashing someone else's game, so who knows at this point.

Guess I go back to Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 6, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> It's still blows to be treated liek trash, when you pay, meanwhile pirates don't ever have to deal with Ubi EA or some other dipshit's nonsense ever. I mean, what's the point of paying of games, when bullshit like this happens? There's just simply no value in that. It's just insulting money grab, as well as waste of time.


I get your point. Still feel anxious that I need to spend 80EUR for FFVIIR as I want to buy it pfft..


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 6, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> It's still blows to be treated like trash, when you pay, meanwhile pirates don't ever have to deal with Ubi EA or some other dipshit's nonsense ever.


Gotta love the irony..


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 6, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> No, rebooted and updated Windows to make sure. Guess I will have to uninstall and reinstall the client.
> 
> 
> Yes, but money talks $$... I got FC4 for free and AC Origins and Odyssey for a gift...


Yeah I got FC4 for free too, but not from Ubi. And rightly so, as you have just experienced. Realistically if they gave it away once, I see that as a free pass to get a pirated version that is actually stable. I mean, they don't ever sell those games with the disclaimer 'your experience might be ruined by our shitty services' do they?

And its not like they don't do maintenance on Ubi's services either. Uplay has been a shithole since forever, it looks better than Origin but stability is a stranger to both services really. And every update you wonder what they actually changed other than marketing/store content. The focus is clearly not on stuff you care about as a paying customer.


----------



## Courier 6 (Jul 6, 2022)

Metro 2033, dealing with the librarians now


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 6, 2022)

Finished the Witcher 3, I gotta say it is in my top 10 games of all time.  I defaulted to Yen as it was my first playthrough so will play again with Triss another time and also learn from my mistakes, moving on to the DLC now before starting Witcher 2 (for the first time, I seem to do everything backwards, did the same with Mass Effect ..........  Andromeda, 3, 2, 1) )and going through the whole lot again, in the right order this time.


----------



## Bomby569 (Jul 6, 2022)

Courier 6 said:


> Metro 2033, dealing with the librarians now



i absolutely love the Metro games



Count von Schwalbe said:


> Far Cry 4 then crashed beyond all repair, and even the Ubisoft Connect client cannot open properly. I am baffled and confused.
> 
> View attachment 253793



I play a lot of Ubi games, Anno 1800, FC6, AC Valhalla, Watchdogs London crap, i played them all and never have problems with the Ubi launcher, just some ocasional problem with the connection like you show but they don't last long, you just have to wait a bit when that happens. The worst is when you can't even see the games you own. Ubi service is not worst then any other even if they get a lost of hate.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Jul 6, 2022)

Bomby569 said:


> i absolutely love the Metro games
> 
> 
> 
> I play a lot of Ubi games, Anno 1800, FC6, AC Valhalla, Watchdogs London crap, i played them all and never have problems with the Ubi launcher, just some ocasional problem with the connection like you show but they don't last long, you just have to wait a bit when that happens. The worst is when you can't even see the games you own. Ubi service is not worst then any other even if they get a lost of hate.


I wouldn't mind offline mode but I can't install any games from there - and I uninstalled all of my Ubisoft games to try and fix it.


----------



## Bomby569 (Jul 6, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> I wouldn't mind offline mode but I can't install any games from there - and I uninstalled all of my Ubisoft games to try and fix it.



you have to go into more details, what did really happen, what does crash beyond all repair mean? 
The pic you posted is of something that does happen sometimes, you don't have to do nothing, just close and wait for the service to be back online. I never had to reinstall my games.
I have close to 200hrs now on ACValhalla and just once or twice couldn't acess it.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Jul 6, 2022)

Bomby569 said:


> you have to go into more details, what did really happen, what does crash beyond all repair mean?
> The pic you posted is of something that does happen sometimes, you don't have to do nothing, just close and wait for the service to be back online. I never had to reinstall my games.
> I have close to 200hrs now on ACValhalla and just once or twice couldn't acess it.


Well, when I died in FC4 the loading screen came up and was in loading mode for ~15 minutes. It then displayed an error for a moment and reverted to the main menu screen. I clicked Play (offline) as I usually do, and received a message similar to the one I posted of the Ubisoft Connect error. This behavior was not experienced even when starting the game with the internet disconnected before this happened.

I plan on playing something else for a couple of days and trying again.


----------



## Bomby569 (Jul 6, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> Well, when I died in FC4 the loading screen came up and was in loading mode for ~15 minutes. It then displayed an error for a moment and reverted to the main menu screen. I clicked Play (offline) as I usually do, and received a message similar to the one I posted of the Ubisoft Connect error. This behavior was not experienced even when starting the game with the internet disconnected before this happened.
> 
> I plan on playing something else for a couple of days and trying again.



Trust me you just had to walk away and wait for them to fix the damn thing, and even if someone is playing doesn't mean it's a you problem, their problems are often localized to a country or zone or whatever. I can't acess go on the net and people are playing just fine, or vice versa.
You can search the net, Ubi has this problems.

edit: unless it's some weird issue i never encountered with your ssd or something, idk, but i doubt it


----------



## The red spirit (Jul 6, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Gotta love the irony..


???


----------



## Chomiq (Jul 6, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> ???


As in pirating shit ends up being easier for the consumer than buying it.


----------



## Bomby569 (Jul 6, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> As in pirating shit ends up being easier for the consumer than buying it.



isn't that true for everything? if you steal a car you don't have to pay for repairs, insurance, payments, etc... it's much easier


----------



## The red spirit (Jul 6, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> As in pirating shit ends up being easier for the consumer than buying it.


I think it very well could be


----------



## Shihab (Jul 6, 2022)

Started S.T.A.L.K.E.R Shadow of Chernobyl, and after the first encounter with the military faction, I'm starting to rethink my position on certain political issues... </s>
Also replaying Bulletstorm (this time the Full Clip Edition). Aesthetics held well (boosted by the graphics upgrade) and the gameplay is still good, but god do I still hate that acting and script! And it's even worse now that we're have to an abundance of great material for comparison. And it being barely over a decade old makes it difficult for me to give it the retro excuse.



Tatty_One said:


> Finished the Witcher 3, I gotta say it is in my top 10 games of all time. I defaulted to Yen as it was my first playthrough so will play again with Triss another time and also learn from my mistakes, moving on to the DLC now before starting Witcher 2 (for the first time, I seem to do everything backwards, did the same with Mass Effect .......... Andromeda, 3, 2, 1) )and going through the whole lot again, in the right order this time.


Went for Yen first time too. Couldn't say no to that black and violet. Although I did change my mind after going through the books. 



Spoiler: Not much of a spoiler, but still...



Gotta get my G outta that toxic relationship!





Chomiq said:


> As in pirating shit ends up being easier for the consumer than buying it.


To be fair, piracy has gotten much costlier in the past decade, if you factored in risk and potential damage. The rise of crypto and subsequent onslaught of ransomware and miner malware started making downloading random executables from unknown parties (even more of) a stupid thing to do.


----------



## The red spirit (Jul 6, 2022)

Shihabyooo said:


> To be fair, piracy has gotten much costlier in the past decade, if you factored in risk and potential damage. The rise of crypto and subsequent onslaught of ransomware and miner malware started making downloading random executables from unknown parties (even more of) a stupid thing to do.


Not even once I saw that, it's definitely not common, but if you use TPB still, well you kinda deserve it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 7, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> ???


The irony of "pirates" having an easier time playing the same games "normal" players have to jump through hoops for..


Chomiq said:


> As in pirating shit ends up being easier for the consumer than buying it.


Exactly. It's a measure of evidence that DRM isn't working as much as it's failing.


----------



## The red spirit (Jul 7, 2022)

Testing the small GT-R, I meant GTi-R





Unfortunately it was not found and I don't know if it's slow or fast.


----------



## lmille16 (Jul 7, 2022)

ShiBDiB said:


> Fresh Tarkov wipe.
> 
> Have a love hate relationship with this game. It's a blast with friends but might be the most unfun thing I've ever played solo.



Yep, agreed. I haven't even played a raid yet this wipe due to work/life and people are already level 20+. Going to get crapped on and come back for more


----------



## Shihab (Jul 7, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> Not even once I saw that, it's definitely not common, but if you use TPB still, well you kinda deserve it.


"Didn't happen to me" =\= Uncommon.
Warez bundled with, masquerading as, and/or hosted in a domain infested with malware were common even before bitcoin became a thing with criminals.
But if we can -at least- agree that it is common on TPB, then we should also agree that the phenomena is common in the scene in general, given that TPB remains one of the most popular pirate sites (Not sure if linking to torrent freak articles breaks forum rules or not).

I'll give you that [trend] analysis on this specific issue is somewhat lacking. Natural, considering the vector, victims and their habits (plus the fact that headlines were/are busy with large corporation, infrastructure and government-related incidents). This was most noticeable when a major, warez-centric ransomware incident received little spotlight, one that notably "spreads through various cracked games."



Spoiler: Further reading and other examples












						Analytical report on gaming-related cyberthreats in 2020-2021
					

In this report, you will find statistics and other information about gaming-related malware, phishing schemes and other threats in 2020 and the first half of 2021.




					securelist.com
				











						Pirated Software is All Fun and Games Until Your Data’s Stolen
					

It may be tempting to try to download the latest games or applications for free, but doing so will ultimately land you in a hotbed of trouble as your computer becomes infected with adware, ransomware, and password-stealing Trojans.




					www.bleepingcomputer.com
				











						Crackonosh: A New Malware Distributed in Cracked Software - Avast Threat Labs
					

New malware strain we discovered could be the reason why your antivirus doesn’t work anymore. Especially if you have installed some popular software from not so legal distribution recently




					decoded.avast.io
				











						Here’s what custom malware can steal and how it does it.
					

We analyzed a database containing 6 million files, 25 million credentials, and 2 billion cookies that had been stolen by custom malware. Here are the results.




					nordlocker.com
				








						New Research Reveals 43 Percent of BitTorrent Applications on Corporate Networks Contain Malicious Software
					

BitSight releases its newest BitSight Insight report which details how BitTorrent file sharing impacts vendor risk and security benchmarking.




					www.bitsight.com


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jul 7, 2022)

First play through in mayhem mode on Borderlands 3.


----------



## The red spirit (Jul 7, 2022)

Shihabyooo said:


> "Didn't happen to me" =\= Uncommon.
> Warez bundled with, masquerading as, and/or hosted in a domain infested with malware were common even before bitcoin became a thing with criminals.
> But if we can -at least- agree that it is common on TPB, then we should also agree that the phenomena is common in the scene in general, given that TPB remains one of the most popular pirate sites (Not sure if linking to torrent freak articles breaks forum rules or not).
> 
> ...


Meh, just use legitimate trackers and you are fine.


----------



## QuietBob (Jul 7, 2022)

It looks like the heatwave has eased off for now, so I could get back into some gaming. I completed this absolute masterpiece once before, but I've never tried the *Revision* update/mod. I coupled it with the DX11 renderer for best visuals. After learning the tweaked mechanics I've begun a stealth/minimum force playthrough on the highest Realistic difficulty level. Wish me luck


----------



## Franz (Jul 7, 2022)

Finished Ghost Wire Tokyo and this game rocks! I dont like so much the blur but its okay. Good history good graphs stunning gameplay!






Flying over those building, priceless!





Bonus: those yurei-chans wanted to fine me


----------



## r9 (Jul 7, 2022)

Audioave10 said:


> Getting back into F.E.A.R. some more...


What a game that was when it was released! I remember how satisfying the guns and glass breaking and the slow motion. Love it! I might have to install it again.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Jul 7, 2022)

If you understand this, you know what I am playing. I am tired of these games that crash if you go somewhere you were not supposed to or something like that...


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 7, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> It looks like the heatwave has eased off for now, so I could get back into some gaming. I completed this absolute masterpiece once before, but I've never tried the *Revision* update/mod. I coupled it with the DX11 renderer for best visuals. After learning the tweaked mechanics I've begun a stealth/minimum force playthrough on the highest Realistic difficulty level. Wish me luck
> 
> View attachment 253970View attachment 253971View attachment 253972View attachment 253973View attachment 253974View attachment 253975


Never get tired of DX and those mods, as long as they don't mess with the gameplay too much, bring it more alive on the visual side.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 7, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> As in pirating shit ends up being easier for the consumer than buying it.



Yeah and its never been different. The entertainment industry has a habit of making simple things overcomplicated so you feel like its special or something. The fact is, music is music, a game is a game, and video is video. But, when you buy a DVD you'll be waiting on horrible menus and intro advertising - _including 'don't copy content' warnings! _Basic psychology: tell kids not to do a thing, and they want to do the thing.

Meanwhile, I think I got Explosive Arrow Ballista figured out. Hooooleee shit this is fire. Right click and move, and that's it, I get why this is a meta league starter...

53,9 DPS 
And then stuff ignites... and dies


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 7, 2022)

I guess I should replay FF XV, loved that one. Made one hella cute custom character when I last played it


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 7, 2022)

Cate Archer and her American buddy never fail to amuse.


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 7, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> Cate Archer and her American buddy never fail to amuse.
> View attachment 254007 View attachment 254006


Oh hell yeah, NOLF is great!


----------



## QuietBob (Jul 8, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> If you understand this, you know what I am playing. I am tired of these games that crash if you go somewhere you were not supposed to or something like that...


OK, how about another hint? 



Splinterdog said:


> Never get tired of DX and those mods, as long as they don't mess with the gameplay too much, bring it more alive on the visual side.


Agreed. The great thing about Revision is that it makes absolutely everything optional. You can choose between 4 gameplay modes, alter 67 global modifiers and even tweak 30 custom difficulty settings. Or you can just revert the lot to vanilla, including the graphics, for the original experience.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 8, 2022)

A spot of Project IGI while I'm in nostalgia.


----------



## The red spirit (Jul 8, 2022)

Rippin' it


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 8, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> Rippin' it
> 
> View attachment 254132


I should give FH5 also a go, looks hella good graphically and looks like a good game in overall.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 9, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> Rippin' it
> 
> View attachment 254132


That pic is so lively it almost makes me dizzy


----------



## The red spirit (Jul 9, 2022)

Lenne said:


> I should give FH5 also a go, looks hella good graphically and looks like a good game in overall.


Well, it's decent, but as always it's the physics engine and gameplay that sells it. It's still basically the same game since Motorsport 4. There were some regressions from Horizon 4, but still it's a Forza and not bad one. BTW in screenshot it wasn't running at great settings. It's downclocked RX 580, running it at 1440p with low-high settings, mostly medium settings. It may look a bit better with higher settings. If you get it, I definitely recommend you to avoid standard edition. There are new cars after every update, you won't like them all, but some are a bit painful to miss. So get the version with car pass. Other things aren't as important. However, expect campaign to be a bit bland, lacking progression, grindy races are a bit boring to complete and expect to drive off-road a lot during it. The best part of game are cars, their tuning and freely roaming around map. A game wouldn't be nearly as fun if it that was missing. Knowing how to upgrade cars yourself and some basics how to tune them is a must, it's truly the best part of game. If you don't know how there are auto tuning and auto upgrading options and they may be fine, but they are just boring to use. Tuning hasn't changed at all since Motorsport 2, so if you played any older Forza it's going to be basically the same and you will pick it up instantly. For new players, well you get some instructions that aren't straightforward to understand and overall not good. You will have to find out some things basically by trial and error, which isn't as easy as in Motorsport series due to harder to access telemetry. Tuning suspension, diff, aero is mostly about feel. I have to say that I still don't know completely how that works even after decade of playing Motorsport 3. The more important settings are transmission and differential, they are rather easy to figure out. Then anti-roll bars. The only clearly broken thing in Horizon 5 is tire pressure tuning, basically no matter how much you inflate or deflate tires, they feel the same that haven't been a case in Motorsport 2 or 3. 

Nonetheless, it's still pretty fun game and your PC should run it well, probably at 1440p maxed out.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Jul 9, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> OK, how about another hint?


An old flash game called Strike Force Heroes 2. The original was great, but the weapon progression system needed some help. As you level up your character (one of four classes) you purchased superior guns that played totally different from the lower ones. For example, the second lowest sniper rifle had 5 shots, and the top two were single-shot. The only one with perfect accuracy was a mid-range gun. 

This was fixed in SFH 2 and another class was added. More weapons classes were added as well. All of the weapons in both games are real or based on a real gun. 

Strike Force Heroes 3 was a regression. Many of the little things that bothered me about SFH2 we're fixed, but the major changes really made it seem like a different game altogether. 

To explain the photo, that is the Intervention sniper rifle from SFH2 on the top left. Top right is the same gun in SFH3. The character below is the SFH2 sniper, named Jyn. He also makes an appearance in SFH3 as a playable character. 

Most of the guns in SFH3 were corrupted in a similar manner. Below is a photo of the CheyTac Intervention, for reference.


----------



## eazen (Jul 9, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> Cate Archer and her American buddy never fail to amuse.
> View attachment 254007 View attachment 254006


His head body ratio is really great


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 9, 2022)

eazen said:


> His head body ratio is really great


Cate Archer deals with Tom Goodman's male chauvinism with a nice subtlety that he rarely notices that she's taking the piss out of him.
In fact Tom's real name is Melvin Blitzny


----------



## robot zombie (Jul 10, 2022)

Taking another break from Elden Ring to play the Control DLC, since I finished the main story last time.

This time, I have a 3060 ti instead of a 2060. Combination of RT and raster boost, but I can happily report that it allows me to max RT settings at 1080p without using DLSS and hold a pretty solid 60fps. I choose DLSS 720p + lumasharpen and wind up closer to 120fps. Looks and feels even nicer now 

People always write off DLSS at 1080p, which I think is a mistake... or maybe just ignorance, because more people are running 1440p minimum these days. It is still plenty viable, provided your display isn't too big. Combine it with poor pixel density and it will look pretty bad. But on a decent display and high quality settings (usually 720p render or around that,) the FPS boost is still sizable and with a little sharpening, generally looks comparable to or a little better than a good TAA-hybrid implementation, such as has been in countless Unreal-based titles released across the back half of the 2010's. The detail loss is much more natural at this point in its development. Really, it's the temporal artifacts that stick out the most. But TAA has that problem... and often comes with an additional shimmer that DLSS doesn't have. The biggest difference is that it gives you frames instead of taking them.


----------



## Chomiq (Jul 10, 2022)

Finally sat down and decided to finish Lost Judgment, only 46% completion and I couldn't finish the damn school stories because I couldn't trigger one event. Will come back to it once Kaito DLC is on sale (again, I opted not to buy the season pass during summer sale).


----------



## Blaeza (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Shihab (Jul 10, 2022)

Got Halo Masterchief Collection last steam sale. Fired it up two days ago, only to discover (after the fact that MS account is mandatory even for Sp campaign), the steam only downloaded Reach and I had to manually tell it to download the first one.

Now I recall why I saw this game as more of a brawler than an FPS shooter. Bloody grunts! >500 bullets at hand but it's 10 times more efficient and satisfying to just melee the buggers!


----------



## SN2716057 (Jul 11, 2022)

A lot FH5 and RDR2 (sp)


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 11, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> A lot FH5 and RDR2 (sp)


so how feels the difference between riding 1hp and 1000hp


----------



## SN2716057 (Jul 11, 2022)

ne6togadno said:


> so how feels the difference between riding 1hp and 1000hp


The 1 hp requires more skill and maintenance.


----------



## Lei (Jul 11, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> @Splinterdog , never seen the roads like this before, something new or driver issue?
> 
> View attachment 253351
> 
> ...


that looks beautiful, lemme ride. sweet....


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 12, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> Cate Archer deals with Tom Goodman's male chauvinism with a nice subtlety that he rarely notices that she's taking the piss out of him.
> In fact Tom's real name is Melvin Blitzny
> View attachment 254226


ah! i should re install that one  i still have the bundled one that came with my Hercule 3D Prophet 9700 i often use for my XP retrorigs

but i am stuck admiring sunrise/sunset in my DSLR simulator
 

and more hours in TESV! can't get enough of it!


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Jul 12, 2022)

Well, the closest I come to a gambling addiction is the slot machine...







The SFH 2 in yellow gives perfect weapons. Very rare to get three in a row.


----------



## Frick (Jul 12, 2022)

A wee bit more RDR2 but it's an uphill struggle. The controls are just _bad_. I get what it's trying to do but every single interaction with the world feels fiddly, and slow. Just moving around is weird. And it's such a shame because I really want to like it. I bought some coffee and that in itself almost felt like a mini-game. Had the controls been less cumbersome I would have loved the crap out of it but as it is they actively hinder the game. Maybe a controller would be better...

Yeah no just tried to donate some meat to the camp and holy crap it is absolutely dumb. It's beyond stupid. Every single thing in this game is designed like a mini game.


----------



## Bomby569 (Jul 13, 2022)

went back to GTAV for the mods, natural vision and stuff. The game looks insane with them.


----------



## The red spirit (Jul 15, 2022)

Yay, got 'nother ride to trash







And it's FWD with 800+ kW. Selling it for 70/107k in auction house. It's not Supra, but it's a honest work.


----------



## robot zombie (Jul 15, 2022)

Frick said:


> A wee bit more RDR2 but it's an uphill struggle. The controls are just _bad_. I get what it's trying to do but every single interaction with the world feels fiddly, and slow. Just moving around is weird. And it's such a shame because I really want to like it. I bought some coffee and that in itself almost felt like a mini-game. Had the controls been less cumbersome I would have loved the crap out of it but as it is they actively hinder the game. Maybe a controller would be better...
> 
> Yeah no just tried to donate some meat to the camp and holy crap it is absolutely dumb. It's beyond stupid. Every single thing in this game is designed like a mini game.


Broooo...

...yeah. Yeah, the immersive components are often pretty cool to me, but navigating them is clunky and it was overdone for a game that would already have lots of playtime with half of them. So as you go, those things start to lose their charm and become chores. Fortunately, most of them aren't even needed to complete the game. The story stuff will give you everything you could possibly need. But that creates another issue, where I have to pick sides in this 'conflict between siblings' between the story parts and immersive/exploration parts.

I *guess* it's better on a controller, but even then, there's a lot of weird grouping on the buttons that makes having a comfortable, intuitive control scheme less possible. Instead, they give you several circumstantial control schemes that at times feel counterintuitive to one another - what you learn to intuit in one is betrayed by the other. It makes you 'mode-switch' on control schemes in ways that are never not awkward. And then on the other side are weird divisions I never understood. For instance, if you lose your hat, picking it up is a different button from picking pretty much anything else up. WHYYY?! What is that about, man? It's killing me, not knowing. I died for a hat to that. And the hat doesn't matter. It sits on Arthur's head, looking cool. The reward is that you immediately have your hat back. Or, you can leave it behind... and still have your hat later. Your horse is its eternal magic guardian. Immersive, right? 

No, but really, there are definitely some conflicting elements in that game. I personally enjoyed it a lot, but I see how its own mechanics fight against it.

I had to get used to it, as the setup they have also massively complicates setting custom controls, even through steam. I've actually played that game through a handful of times, just picking it up when I could get into the atmosphere and story, because if I am in full gameplay mode RDR2 is giving me blue balls every time. I always felt this separation from the gameplay with the controls. I have never been able to fully memorize the control schemes. I can keep em for a session or two, and then I start screwing silly things up with the minigame-esque parts. And the way equipment and menus are handled is just obtuse. I could never play this game hud-less. This is the only game I've ever played where I needed the button hints late-game. Rockstar has been letting me down hard on these things for some time now. But when you add all of the little immersive activities and stack it with alternating control schemes, the tedium gets exhausting and I lose my sense of flow that much more.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 17, 2022)

well, now that i can play 2.5/3k 60fps i guess i can give FFXV a re go 

and damn, even on the 1070 i had it was a beauty (hilarious that a game got out on console same year i bought the 1070) but well "ok fps" (aka 40ish) with a bit too often dips under 30 was... sad and as i am not one to lower resolution or settings (beyond playing with noAA since i rarely see the need for AA at 1440p/1620p ) i had to bear with it  

old screenshots 


and the only new screenshot i made 

lowest dip is now between 54.9 and 50 fps (even in fight ) 

auto car roaming for fun is ... fun 




Spoiler: my favorite is still the fishing and foods!



mmmmhhhh, FOOOOOOOD!



ah... Cindy is not food ...


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Jul 17, 2022)

GreiverBlade said:


>


@Mussels I see?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 17, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> @Mussels I see?


Oyster rather


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Jul 17, 2022)

GreiverBlade said:


> Oyster rather


Oh, he was in the Creamy Crustacean Omelette?


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 17, 2022)

Grid Legends is worth every penny I didn't pay for it  Hint-I got it free on Prime Day.
Best looking Grid game to date.
Great circuits, including San Francisco which is a blast.
Interesting storyline for a racing game and it isn't even cheesy, which is saying a lot.
Easy to drive with just a keyboard, as per all Grid and most other arcade racers, which is what I am. Those other serious racers are almost impossible with a keyboard.
This is a keeper!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 18, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> Oh, he was in the Creamy Crustacean Omelette?


indeed!

alright another game that beneficed from my GPU upgrade

and it's another beauty (and excellent console port ... i am starting to see a pattern here... )but that one i really had to play it on medium with a 40fps cap (was still beautiful but felt a bit "sluggish" )
3k, uncapped, no FSR, Ultimate Quality setting (custom because noAA which is best AA  )


running full tilt in vegetation heavy environment feels so bloody good now and derp forgot to hide the photomode UI 



ahah one of my first screenshot was really wallpaper material


found my initial 3k medium setting benchmark run


----------



## robot zombie (Jul 18, 2022)

Dude, that first screenshot you took is iconic for the game. Nice one!


I've been playing more Control with my new GPU - I really had to start a new playthrough. I never, ever use the shatter... not in what must be like 15 playthroughs of the game. I started to towards the end of the last one. It's pretty quick to get through, I play it efficiently and rack up style points. I just find that the levels themselves are fun to complete and the combat, skills, and weapons systems are great. There's an arcadey DLC you can use to get stuff and take on borderline ridiculous challenges, and then in another DLC are these repeatable arcade style endurance runs with dense waves of high-level, tough enemies set in different areas of the game. The combat can get extremely challenging. 

There is a point where spamming launch, even with multi-launch is never going to work. One optional post-game boss makes sure of it. You use the skills a ton more. Seize can actually be OP - take a couple of tough baddies and then claim one of those health orbs. He'll come back as his old tanky self, but now he heals your seized captives instead of your foes. Melee is killer, you combo a beefed up melee skill with the levitate + ground slam aoe attack to slap the shit out of these otherwise extremely problematic DLC guys. The shield is a lifesaver when progressed, you can recharge with it up if you max the skill. There are a couple of boss fights where it is easy to get overwhelmed with no energy because there just is so much that you have exhausted every possible option. Once charged, you can shield dash through and finish with the shield blast to disperse before levitating in that same direction - charge energy on your way, position for launch offensive. The grenade launcher also is great from the air - you can keep a lot of things under control with a huge blast radius and damage mod for it, just alternating between that and launch so they never deplete. I lean on the nade to preserve energy for dashing. The spin is sick in the air, too. Just need at least a prime rate of fire, ammo efficiency or recovery-on-hit (the levitate recovery version is the most rewarded,) and then a good grouping mod. It becomes a flying dps monster on crowds. Fly and shoot, dash to dodge.

The shatter ends up being really good with absolute projectile, ammo recovery on hit, and grouping mods. It's more like a short range, high caliber revolver. And because of the high projectile count, each rolling on a 40% chance to return a round when they hit something, it kinda just keeps going and going lol.


I gotta say, it looks fantastic at the highest quality DLSS setting, with every setting maxed, including RT. Save for a handful of wierdly heavy areas where it hits the 80s, it's upper 90s to 120. A bit under 110 on average. Big jump from where I was at with lower quality settings and I gotta say that combat feels great. This card has better frame pacing in this game for sure. I find myself making moves I wouldn't have gone for before. It just feels easier to make sense of all of the chaos. I also set the gamma down where it actually wants and geez, it really looks crazy in some places. The Archives are awesome.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 18, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> Dude, that first screenshot you took is iconic for the game. Nice one!


i took it in reference to




well, i'll face it and grab it then, i thought 



robot zombie said:


> I've been playing more Control with my new GPU - I really had to start a new playthrough. I never, ever use the shatter... not in what must be like 15 playthroughs of the game. I started to towards the end of the last one. It's pretty quick to get through, I play it efficiently and rack up style points. I just find that the levels themselves are fun to complete and the combat, skills, and weapons systems are great. There's an arcadey DLC you can use to get stuff and take on borderline ridiculous challenges, and then in another DLC are these repeatable arcade style endurance runs with dense waves of high-level, tough enemies set in different areas of the game. The combat can get extremely challenging.
> 
> There is a point where spamming launch, even with multi-launch is never going to work. One optional post-game boss makes sure of it. You use the skills a ton more. Seize can actually be OP - take a couple of tough baddies and then claim one of those health orbs. He'll come back as his old tanky self, but now he heals your seized captives instead of your foes. Melee is killer, you combo a beefed up melee skill with the levitate + ground slam aoe attack to slap the shit out of these otherwise extremely problematic DLC guys. The shield is a lifesaver when progressed, you can recharge with it up if you max the skill. There are a couple of boss fights where it is easy to get overwhelmed with no energy because there just is so much that you have exhausted every possible option. Once charged, you can shield dash through and finish with the shield blast to disperse before levitating in that same direction - charge energy on your way, position for launch offensive. The grenade launcher also is great from the air - you can keep a lot of things under control with a huge blast radius and damage mod for it, just alternating between that and launch so they never deplete. I lean on the nade to preserve energy for dashing. The spin is sick in the air, too. Just need at least a prime rate of fire, ammo efficiency or recovery-on-hit (the levitate recovery version is the most rewarded,) and then a good grouping mod. It becomes a flying dps monster on crowds. Fly and shoot, dash to dodge.
> 
> ...


ah, i should play Control since i got it, although no DLC (it was the free one from EGS )


tho, you cracked me with "I've been playing more Control with my new GPU" ... before i did read further than that, my first thought was " playing control on a new GPU? MSI Afterburner? Sapphire Trixx? EVGA Precision? not Adrenalin... not on a 2060..." read the rest .... "oooooh, that control..."


----------



## The King (Jul 18, 2022)

Dangerous Dave!


----------



## Chomiq (Jul 18, 2022)

Frick said:


> A wee bit more RDR2 but it's an uphill struggle. The controls are just _bad_. I get what it's trying to do but every single interaction with the world feels fiddly, and slow. Just moving around is weird. And it's such a shame because I really want to like it. I bought some coffee and that in itself almost felt like a mini-game. Had the controls been less cumbersome I would have loved the crap out of it but as it is they actively hinder the game. Maybe a controller would be better...
> 
> Yeah no just tried to donate some meat to the camp and holy crap it is absolutely dumb. It's beyond stupid. Every single thing in this game is designed like a mini game.


Max out the acceleration, set dead zone to 0. That's how I finished the game on my PS4.

Some actions will still feel sluggish because of the way they apply inverse kinetics to player character.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 19, 2022)

ok, freaking Venice now? (Athlon64? wait ... no ...  )


AH! i noticed a dip under 50fps on pic 4 ... REFUND!!! unacceptable!!!!  (joke, as long as in combat heavy zone it does not drop, i don't care  )


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 19, 2022)

How the hell I can wait? :E

This game will unlock in approximately 6 hours
(Stray)

Playing Doom3 BFG


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 19, 2022)

Lenne said:


> How the hell I can wait? :E
> 
> This game will unlock in approximately 6 hours
> (Stray)
> ...


Stray does look pretty cool! Floyd id really looking forward to it!


----------



## Audioave10 (Jul 19, 2022)

The King said:


> Dangerous Dave!
> View attachment 255124View attachment 255125
> View attachment 255126


WOW...practically the birth of ID Software right there. Nostalgia is strong even though I never played it. I studied the history of ID.


----------



## The King (Jul 19, 2022)

Audioave10 said:


> WOW...practically the birth of ID Software right there. Nostalgia is strong even though I never played it. I studied the history of ID.


You can play it here. 








						Play Dangerous Dave online - Play DOS Games .com
					

Dangerous Dave MS-DOS game released by SoftDisk Publishing in 1990. Download or play Dangerous Dave online, or choose from more than hundreds of other DOS games. Relive great memories and play in your browser now!




					www.playdosgames.com


----------



## 64K (Jul 19, 2022)

Not much to go on at this point but John Romero is working on a new FPS.









						John Romero is working on a new FPS that will be using Unreal Engine 5
					

John Romero has announced that he is working on a brand new FPS that will be using Epic's Unreal Engine 5.




					www.dsogaming.com


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 19, 2022)

yes Venice indeed 




Spoiler: but like any Final Fantasy it strikes you where it hurts ...







"no i am not crying ... damn that livingroom is bloody dusty, isn't it?"


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 19, 2022)

Playing Stray. What a CUTE cat!


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jul 19, 2022)

With friends: Dying Light & Raft
Just me: Mount & Blade Bannerlord


----------



## Rahnak (Jul 19, 2022)

Hot Wheels expansion is out!


----------



## wolf (Jul 20, 2022)

Reinstalled Battlefront 2 now that I'm on the new 4k OLED, played through a bit of the campaign maxed out with no hud, my lord this is immersive. Some MP last night was a bit of fun too, but for a 5 year old game it's buggier than I had hoped. Going to install Battlefront 2015 just to play the speederbike mission.







Not my screenshot, just found one to give the gist as I'm on my work PC.


----------



## SN2716057 (Jul 20, 2022)

Stray & Sniper Ghost Warrior Contracts 2




You may guess which ones which


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 21, 2022)

Started Forza Horizon 5, DAMN that's a comfy game when playing with a steering wheel!


----------



## The red spirit (Jul 21, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Started Forza Horizon 5, DAMN that's a comfy game when playing with a steering wheel!


What have you done? 




You betrayed us!


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 21, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> What have you done?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck that BMW, I got a Porsche 714 Cayman GTS and it's a dream to drive.


----------



## The red spirit (Jul 21, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Fuck that BMW, I got a Porsche 714 Cayman GTS and it's a dream to drive.


I just like supercharged CRX


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 21, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> I just like supercharged CRX


I got too drunk so I'll hit the bed

But damn that Porsche is good to drive. I'll continue playing at tomorrow and hell yeah I drive with that 718 GTS. Never felt so good driving in any game with any car.


----------



## The red spirit (Jul 21, 2022)

Lenne said:


> I got too drunk so I'll hit the bed
> 
> But damn that Porsche is good to drive. I'll continue playing at tomorrow and hell yeah I drive with that 718 GTS. Never felt so good driving in any game with any car.


It's just the magic of MR cars, I think. But in Horizon 5 you can mod the heck outta anything.


----------



## QuietBob (Jul 21, 2022)

Just noticed a neat Easter egg in the original Deus Ex:




Apparently, some computers will still be running Win9x in 2052


----------



## SN2716057 (Jul 22, 2022)

I finally started Dishonored Death of the Outsider, and some of the dialogue is hilarious.








I just had to arrange the pieces.


----------



## The red spirit (Jul 22, 2022)

FWD, supercharged and with 382 beans. Fun to drive around and honk to other players.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 22, 2022)

Been playing through a game called Venetica.








						Venetica - Gold Edition
					

Set in the fantastic world of long ago Venice, the young Scarlett falls victim to a t




					www.gog.com
				



I got it free during a recent giveaway, but honestly I would pay full price($10) for it. It's a damn decent game!







The storyline is interesting and has a deterministic twist(the storyline and events change as you make certain choices). The gameplay is solid and the challenge is not too difficult but not easy at all. Though every once in a while you'll get your ass handed to you, there is a fall-back game mechanic that makes up for it.

Over-all great experience(thus far)!


----------



## The red spirit (Jul 23, 2022)

Das Autobahner


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 24, 2022)

Fun with Aussies on Dead Island.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 24, 2022)

Needs no words 



Meow! 



Lenne said:


> Started Forza Horizon 5, DAMN that's a comfy game when playing with a steering wheel!


Actually it's terrible with a wheel..You are literally punished for using one. The Oversteer is unbelievable. Lift off, braking, a little too much input, just OVERSTEER...I mean I am very long time sim racer so I have a full wheel rig G920/Shifter/Playseat. I really wanted to be able to use it but basically this game is won in the corners with late braking for the most part. well that ain't happening with a wheel because without fail the rear will break loose under any aggressive braking so you have to baby it through every corner so not making any ground it will oversteer it's way in and out of that corner too if you're not being super ginger with it, well that won't win many races...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 24, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> Needs no words
> View attachment 255767
> Meow!
> 
> ...



I have been playing this too. It's a very nice game, and number 1 on steam atm i think, very deservedly so.


----------



## Bomby569 (Jul 24, 2022)

cat simulator is good, i can confirm


----------



## SN2716057 (Jul 24, 2022)

Suddenly I'm craving for strawberries


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 24, 2022)

Running over zombies, kicking them to death and stealing their money has never been so much fun


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 25, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> Running over zombies, kicking them to death and stealing their money has never been so much fun
> View attachment 255835



Dead Island?


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 25, 2022)

GreiverBlade said:


> ah! i should re install that one  i still have the bundled one that came with my Hercule 3D Prophet 9700 i often use for my XP retrorigs
> 
> but i am stuck admiring sunrise/sunset in my DSLR simulator
> View attachment 254503 View attachment 254502
> ...


Damn that is some nice sunset, I had to look twice but its really Skyrim


----------



## Chomiq (Jul 25, 2022)

Purchased Insurgency: Sandstorm on sale. It's fun, so far I stick to breacher class due to the MP5 being available. Slap a silencer on it, keep irons on and call it a day. Runs like a charm too, with 200% resolution scale (1080p -> 4K) it was hovering at around 130 fps.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 25, 2022)

Vayra86 said:


> Damn that is some nice sunset, I had to look twice but its really Skyrim


yeah, my Skyrim "vista" screenshots often do that ... i have 225 active and 270 light plugins (meaning i still have 30 active and 3826 light plugins left to max out  ) and a lot of them are weather/textures/environmental effect and co (plus the ENB which i can't remember... either "Re-Engaged" or "Rudy" ENB  )

even with my new GPU i still get dips under 60 fps but i reach 60 fps nonetheless (48 was the max before and it was more something like 24-30 average  )


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 25, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Dead Island?


Indeed!
I like the simplicity of the game, the zombies/walkers are nowhere near as nasty as those in Days Gone and they squelch and scream nicely when you run them over.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 25, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> Indeed!
> I like the simplicity of the game, the zombies/walkers are nowhere near as nasty as those in Days Gone and they squelch and scream nicely when you run them over.



Yeah i have both of them, keep them installed, always going back for a play.


----------



## Calmmo (Jul 25, 2022)

Been a busy couple of weeks


----------



## DAPUNISHER (Jul 26, 2022)

Playing a lot of Dirt 4. 
Forza Horizon 5 has nice eye candy, but the gameplay doesn't draw me in the way I was hoping.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 26, 2022)

I thought I'd finished Far Cry 5 but I hadn't, so I went back to pay homage to The Father, Joseph Seed. Anyway, he was right all along.


Spoiler: The End


----------



## robot zombie (Jul 27, 2022)

Had to fire up Metro Exodus to push the RT settings with my lucky little upgrade to a 3060ti. It's not the best or the worst, honestly... EVGA needs to up their game on the fan types they use if they want to have 'fan stop' high efficiency modes. I had to go in afterburner and override it. Asus does the same thing with using fan types that don't like being pointed downwards. They make this crunchy spin-up noise. And what this amounts to at night, when it's idle is a jarring little crunch at odd intervals varying from 30 seconds to about 5 minutes. It's maddening. Not that I really care about stopping the fans. Not if that's how they behave lol

Eh. I've found a couple of balances. With this 3060ti, I can play with all of the RT settings cranked, and the extreme preset, with extra FOV as well as all of the extras like tesselation, hairworks, etc. But I have to run DLSS balanced and be okay peaking at 90 fps in open spots with some heavy areas that will tank a little below 60. 110-120 in enclosed areas.l Frame pacing doesn't feel optimal at all. However, the DLSS implementation on the enhanced edition may be the best I have seen in terms of smooth, sharp edges. You can still see the temporal smudging a bit, but I had to really try to get a sense of it. Everything looked very nicely detailed, if not the tiniest bit soft... kind of a nice soft with the ambient lighting. There is a tell that you can't even see in many screenshots - DLSS has these little cascading 'shuffles' they will do on edges with any kind of camera movement. Temporal marching on edges it's not getting as accurately. With ME enhanced, I'd say they're as there as ever on balanced. What made them take around 2 hours for me to spot was the fact that the shuffles were 1/4 of the size. It's shrunken down to a level where it doesn't disrupt the detail. I think the textures and animations also do a pretty good job of helping to throw it off.

I guess it makes sense. It's one of the first to get DLSS, so it would be the most refined.

I will say, it looks like a goddamned movie with everything maxed. But the frame pacing really hurts my confidence, this game's combat being heavily dependent on timing.

Fortunately, just turning the general preset to ultra lets me keep the RT maxed, turn DLSS up to quality (at 1080p, you really wanna be doing that... 720p is kinda the lowest you want to feed DLSS before the temporal artifacts mess with the appearance of materials and edges.) It still looks like a movie. And it generally stays >100 fps in more open places with the occasional 80s, and pegs out my 165hz display in enclosed spaces.

The RT hybrid reflections are nice. The settings are confusing, as it specifies full RT, and hybrid modes when really what it has is hybrid RT/SSR and full SSR-only. Either way, with everything they did to the materials and the light sources, it is a REALLY visually dynamic game. I don't think I've ever experienced better atmosphere in any game - it's absolutely bonkers, just how much further the visuals in this game have been refined since it was originally launced. Sheesh.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 27, 2022)

Been trying to play Far Cry 6 for the last couple of hours but Ubisoft Connect is still allocating disk space for an update of unknown size.
"Crap" doesn't even come near how to describe this software.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 27, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> Been trying to play Far Cry 6 for the last couple of hours but Ubisoft Connect is still allocating disk space for an update of unknown size.
> "Crap" doesn't even come near how to describe this software.
> 
> View attachment 256064



I have kinda  enjoyed playing it. Not getting very high frame rate on my 1008ti at 1440 but not sure if it's hard to run or what.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 27, 2022)

Tigger said:


> I have kinda  enjoyed playing it. Not getting very high frame rate on my 1008ti at 1440 but not sure if it's hard to run or what.


It's pretty good now that I finally got into it and performance on my 5700XT is excellent. The usual fare from Ubi as I expected, but I'm not complaining since there's plenty of explosions and loads to shoot at


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 27, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> It's pretty good now that I finally got into it and performance on my 5700XT is excellent. The usual fare from Ubi as I expected, but I'm not complaining since there's plenty of explosions and loads to shoot at



Well there is lots to do at least.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 28, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> Been trying to play Far Cry 6 for the last couple of hours but Ubisoft Connect is still allocating disk space for an update of unknown size.
> "Crap" doesn't even come near how to describe this software.
> 
> View attachment 256064


I feel for you. Ubisoft Connect is garbage. Sucks that you have to use it..


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Jul 28, 2022)

I'm not playing it, but a friend of mine was showing me Multiversus.

Lebron James vs Shaggy vs Aryia Stark vs Buggs Bunny vs Batman is the weirdest video game roster I've ever seen.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 29, 2022)

Big on Rimworld (again) and Tarkov (until something rage inducing happens)

Debating picking up a cheap 2042 key.. it has to have gotten to at least "fun" shooter levels right?


----------



## The red spirit (Jul 29, 2022)

Gladly abused this bad boy in "closed and safe" streets of "Mexico"   





Black bimmer style:









Got nearly 2 mill points. Cool, but E30 still owns this cutie in drifting.


----------



## mechtech (Jul 29, 2022)

Got sucked back into Terraria


----------



## Calmmo (Jul 29, 2022)

Goodbye 150hours


----------



## Frick (Jul 29, 2022)

mechtech said:


> Got sucked back into Terraria



Is the new update out? I thought it was and started a new game like a month ago, but it wasn't...


----------



## Chomiq (Jul 29, 2022)

Calmmo said:


> View attachment 256253
> 
> Goodbye 150hours


Game looks fun, too bad Nintendo hasn't released some Switch Pro, based on the footage I saw that dynamic resolution drops to something like 360p at times. That and no need for portability are the only things stopping me from buying one.

Taking baby steps at squad leading in Squad. Usually only when no one wants to create an infantry squad. Comms can be overwhelming (especially with something like 14 squad leaders talking in command chat) but it's fun when you end up being second best squad with name "DEFINITION OF LEFTOVER TRASH".

In other news (not my photo):



PS5 finally supports 1440p natively (on beta firmware). No VRR support for it though.


----------



## Calmmo (Jul 29, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> Game looks fun, too bad Nintendo hasn't released some Switch Pro, based on the footage I saw that dynamic resolution drops to something like 360p at times. That and no need for portability are the only things stopping me from buying one.


hah, i may or may not have already "tried" the .. demo 2 days ago in 4k


----------



## mechtech (Jul 29, 2022)

Frick said:


> Is the new update out? I thought it was and started a new game like a month ago, but it wasn't...


Not yet.  I think I read rumors around late summer early fall for the labour of love update.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 29, 2022)

I honestly thought I'd seen the last of this creep in FC5 but he reappears in New Dawn but you can't kill the bugger unfortunately 
His time will come...


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 29, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> Been trying to play Far Cry 6 for the last couple of hours but Ubisoft Connect is still allocating disk space for an update of unknown size.
> "Crap" doesn't even come near how to describe this software.
> 
> View attachment 256064


'Uplay is fine these days!'

Lmao


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 29, 2022)

Finally completed the Witcher 3 and it's DLC's, no idea why I had the game in my library for 5 years without playing it, for a 7 year old game I am very impressed both visually, plot and gameplay wise.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 29, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> Finally completed the Witcher 3 and it's DLC's, no idea why I had the game in my library for 5 years without playing it, for a 7 year old game I am very impressed both visually, plot and gameplay wise.


I have 58 games in my Epic library, only 13 of which are installed 
Most are freebies, many of which I may never play...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 30, 2022)

Calmmo said:


> View attachment 256253
> 
> Goodbye 150hours


You are going to have some fun!


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jul 30, 2022)

Wolfenstein: The New Order

Have mixed feelings about this game, only a few hrs into it but find the cut scenes & linear maps annoying. It's like the devs are playing the game & the player follows!


----------



## Cvrk (Jul 30, 2022)

look ma' i have a girlfriend


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jul 30, 2022)

Just finished 'The Quarry'. Played through twice. Not a patch on Until Dawn but enjoyable none the less. 

Preordered Spiderman, loved it on PS4 Pro and I'm sure it's going to be fantastic on PC.The fact it's fully compatible with the PS5 controller is a big win for me. 4K screenies will be incoming on release (Aug 12/13)


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 30, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> And it's FWD with *800+ kW*.



800 Kw electric motor?


----------



## Edwired (Jul 30, 2022)

Being testing a few PS2 games most nights on PCSX2 1.7.0 nightly build to see how the Xeon x5675 handle it along with Evga gtx 1060 6gb sc single fan model. Quite surprised it handle a few games without issue but some with minor graphically issue and some slowdown but playable state. As for games I played is Grand Theft Auto San Andreas, Resident Evil Code Veronica X, Resident Evil Outbreak 1 and 2, Need for Speed Underground (This one is more demanding on the CPU and GPU which needs a lot of tweaking in PCSX2 to run right with minor slowdown. There's a few ps2 games I like to play that needs to be tested. Other than that the resident evil games mentioned above I cranked up the resolution to 4K and it don't break a sweat while running full speed not a single frame drop. The rest at 2K resolution still need to tweak emulation settings to get it run full speed in hopes it don't drop frames


----------



## The red spirit (Jul 31, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> 800 Kw electric motor?


Gee, no. It's SI system unit for power.


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 31, 2022)

Nah screw everything else. After I've taken a nap, I'll replay Life is Strange. After that, I'll play the prequel (Before the Storm)

After that I'll continue Stray. But LiS comes before anything else.


----------



## Edwired (Jul 31, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Nah screw everything else. After I've taken a nap, I'll replay Life is Strange. After that, I'll play the prequel (Before the Storm)
> 
> After that I'll continue Stray. But LiS comes before anything else.


Try We Happy Few


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 1, 2022)

Started Spider-Man on PS5. It's fun and roaming NY feels relaxing. RT looks great and is a good addition to the game, it's awesome to see reflection of an enemy firing at you of screen in the metal of the truck that you're standing right next to.


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 1, 2022)

Grab yourself a tank on Far Cry 6, meet pretty Cuban girls and watch your PC look all pretty


----------



## Bomby569 (Aug 2, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> Grab yourself a tank on Far Cry 6, meet pretty Cuban girls and watch your PC look all pretty



had lots of fun with the game, if you don't take it seriously


----------



## SN2716057 (Aug 2, 2022)

Finished Death of the Outsider by mass murder, now we try as a pacifist.





But first we rest.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Aug 2, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> Finally completed the Witcher 3 and it's DLC's, no idea why I had the game in my library for 5 years without playing it, for a 7 year old game I am very impressed both visually, plot and gameplay wise.


I can't stand 3rd person view games. May as well watch a movie....


----------



## Courier 6 (Aug 2, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> I can't stand 3rd person view games. May as well watch a movie....


I feel the same way, not my thing


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 2, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> I can't stand 3rd person view games. May as well watch a movie....


Never been my thing ever really but recently I have made the exception with a couple based on feedback and reviews and TBH I am a little bit of a convert, and of course the fact that we cannot influence outcomes with movies


----------



## SN2716057 (Aug 2, 2022)

Luckily mods exist..



Gervant First person


----------



## LifeOnMars (Aug 2, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> I can't stand 3rd person view games. May as well watch a movie....



Love third person perspective for the right games although my preference is the availability of both TPP and FPP within the same game. Can't imagine The Last Of Us, God Of War or Spiderman in first person for example but they are certainly a lot more interactive than just watching a movie. Virtual Reality with the right titles is truly the only FPP experience I feel wholly immersed in.


----------



## Audioave10 (Aug 3, 2022)

Back to the original Borderlands PC, where any Legendary weapon you find is a surprise. If you really want to farm, you can farm the Vending Machines.
Always play as Roland the soldier or Mordecai the Sniper.


----------



## khemist (Aug 3, 2022)

Still playing BF1 since release 6 or so years ago, my favourite game of all time.


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 4, 2022)

The Crew 2 - another social media inspired console port racing game that feels like Fortnite and looks just as bad.
Truly awful.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 5, 2022)

Just finished Stray (the cat game), damn, it was even better than I thought.


----------



## Edwired (Aug 5, 2022)

Currently playing this and testing it on Xeon X5675


----------



## LifeOnMars (Aug 5, 2022)

"Say hello to my little friend" lol, never played it before but wanted to. Is it any good?


----------



## Edwired (Aug 5, 2022)

LifeOnMars said:


> "Say hello to my little friend" lol, never played it before but wanted to. Is it any good?


It nuts of a game it runs great on a real ps2 but runs terrible on my set up due to purple screen and a lot of stuttering on the latest pcsx2 nighty build apparently seen videos it works better on a much older build of pcsx2


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 6, 2022)

When I look at the car packs DLC forza 5, it says I have (a lot of) cars "purchased", however if I click on one of these "purchased" cars I still have to buy them in the game? 
I have bought the premium version of forza 5.
How stupid is that?


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 6, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> When I look at the car packs DLC forza 5, it says I have (a lot of) cars "purchased", however if I click on one of these "purchased" cars I still have to buy them in the game?
> I have bought the premium version of forza 5.
> How stupid is that?


Microtransactions/DLCs are one fucking curse in modern PC gaming. I miss those days when you had the whole game in the beginning, maybe it had an expansion pack for the half of the main game's price..


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Aug 6, 2022)

Yakuza: Like a Dragon(first time playing the Yakuza games, they're not bad, remind me good old sega games) on xbox game pass/PC, mostly playing Unreal GOLD, PS3 and Xbox Emulator/Brute Force, and Clive Barkers Jericho, GTA 3 Remastered, GTA 3, Sleeping Dogs. Kinda holding off playing anything but Xboxgame pass, because i ordered a new video card Radeon Pro W6600, so once it gets here next week i will play more/testing.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 6, 2022)

Doing some goals in THPS4 @ PS2



u2konline said:


> Yakuza: Like a Dragon(first time playing the Yakuza games, they're not bad, remind me good old sega games) on xbox game pass/PC, mostly playing Unreal GOLD, PS3 and Xbox Emulator/Brute Force, and Clive Barkers Jericho, GTA 3 Remastered, GTA 3, Sleeping Dogs. Kinda holding off playing anything but Xboxgame pass, because i ordered a new video card Radeon Pro W6600, so once it gets here next week i will play more/testing.
> View attachment 257091


Yooo clean your desktop!  just folders for software and games is fine IMO





edit: the weather translates to "rain incoming"


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 6, 2022)

u2konline said:


> Yakuza: Like a Dragon(first time playing the Yakuza games, they're not bad, remind me good old sega games) on xbox game pass/PC...


Ha, just picked it up again yesterday after leaving it 20h in last December. I'm on chapter 8, so about half way.


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 6, 2022)

Bit of ETS just bought my first trailer(new profile as new friends started playing) I bought a full Playseat/wheel rig. I thought I’d get back into all my old race sims and add my VR into the mix. But I just enjoy the nice chill truck driving experience. 
Also Montana just came out for ATS and my gaming buddy gifted it to me so excited about that but he’s away for a few weeks, so “the Convoy” has decided we will wait for him before going there. 
My first load with my trailer. 
DELIVER THE CHOPPAH!!


----------



## LifeOnMars (Aug 6, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> Bit of ETS just bought my first trailer(new profile as new friends started playing) I bought a full Playseat/wheel rig. I thought I’d get back into all my old race sims and add my VR into the mix. But I just enjoy the nice chill truck driving experience.
> Also Montana just came out for ATS and my gaming buddy gifted it to me so excited about that but he’s away for a few weeks, so “the Convoy” has decided we will wait for him before going there.
> My first load with my trailer.
> DELIVER THE CHOPPAH!!
> View attachment 257111


What hardware did you buy and how good does it feel? I'm going to do the same next year. I'm currently waiting on a bit more DLC and then going to hit both this and American Truck Simulator as a homage to my Dad who died in 2007. He was a truck driver for the majority of his adult life and the nostalgia I have from going on long trips with him is immense great times. I plan on naming the haulage companies after him, making a massive music playlist of the old tunes we used to listen to together and having a blast


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 6, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Microtransactions/DLCs are one fucking curse in modern PC gaming. I miss those days when you had the whole game in the beginning, maybe it had an expansion pack for the half of the main game's price..



I paid 100 EUR for the Premium version of Forza 5...
I've checked, I've got all DLC installed , except one (Forza Horizon 5 Treasure Map).
Also have all car passes, and still have to buy cars ingame while stating I already "Purchased" them...


----------



## Veseleil (Aug 6, 2022)

Cvrk said:


> look ma' i have a girlfriend
> 
> View attachment 256422


AK Princeza.  Is it 7.62, 5.56 or 5.45mm?


----------



## Rahnak (Aug 6, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> I paid 100 EUR for the Premium version of Forza 5...
> I've checked, I've got all DLC installed , except one (Forza Horizon 5 Treasure Map).
> Also have all car passes, and still have to buy cars ingame while stating I already "Purchased" them...


Which cars?


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 6, 2022)

Rahnak said:


> Which cars?


IIRC 60 cars.






Here all 60 cars says "Purchased" but I still have to buy them....





@Splinterdog ?
I Bought the Premium version of Forza 5 for 100 EUR.


----------



## Frick (Aug 6, 2022)

Dyson Sphere Program. A million times better than Satisfactory. Yes, the thing above is hyper ineffective, but it just happened. I thought it was like a base builder game (as in strategy game) and had no idea what I was doing. But I quite like it. Satisfactory was only annoying, slow and obnoxious. This isn't. Plus there's an actual goal to the game. You're here for a specific reason.


----------



## QuietBob (Aug 6, 2022)

Made it to Hong Kong!

Since I've got precisely 12 hours to live, I'm gonna go shopping in the local market. Priorities, you know:

A bull in a china shop  

Thanks, I'll just help myself


----------



## Rahnak (Aug 6, 2022)

@P4-630 The menus and the wording aren't very intuitive, but you get them all for free the first time. You only have to purchase them if you want more, I guess?


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 6, 2022)

Rahnak said:


> @P4-630 The menus and the wording aren't very intuitive, but you get them all for free the first time. You only have to purchase them if you want more, I guess?



As you can see those 60 cars it says "Purchased" but those 60 cars I still have to buy them to "Own" them,
I paid steam for de Premium Edition, you would expect that I should own those 60 cars as well?
No? I'll wait for @Splinterdog


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 6, 2022)

LifeOnMars said:


> What hardware did you buy and how good does it feel? I'm going to do the same next year. I'm currently waiting on a bit more DLC and then going to hit both this and American Truck Simulator as a homage to my Dad who died in 2007. He was a truck driver for the majority of his adult life and the nostalgia I have from going on long trips with him is immense great times. I plan on naming the haulage companies after him, making a massive music playlist of the old tunes we used to listen to together and having a blast


We’ll my PC specs are listed.  As for driving I have a G920  and a full Playseat rig. I totally get your feelings the first truck I bought was my Dad’s exact truck. I just got Montana for ATS but a buddy gifted it to me so I’m waiting on him before I try it he’s on vacation. 



Dads truck


----------



## Edwired (Aug 6, 2022)

You seems to miss the idea of purchase in game compare to buying the dlc. You buy the dlc to get the cars you want but you must have ingame credit to buy them so you can own it but if it not in the garage then buy it 


P4-630 said:


> IIRC 60 cars.
> 
> View attachment 257157
> 
> ...


----------



## Rahnak (Aug 6, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> As you can see those 60 cars it says "Purchased" but those 60 cars I still have to buy them to "Own" them,
> I paid steam for de Premium Edition, you would expect that I should own those 60 cars as well?
> No? I'll wait for @Splinterdog


I have the premium edition as well and I haven't paid any credits for any of those cars, I just redeemed them in the Car Pass menu option (press start inside the Car Pass and you'll get every car you haven't redeemed yet).









So far I've collected every car released with the exception of the Honda Civic. Must've missed it somehow.


----------



## Frick (Aug 6, 2022)

..... Ok so the concept of a Honda Civic in a racing game is really tempting. Great car throughout the ages, especially the bigger engines. Them VTECs were great.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Aug 6, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> We’ll my PC specs are listed.  As for driving I have a G920  and a full Playseat rig. I totally get your feelings the first truck I bought was my Dad’s exact truck. I just got Montana for ATS but a buddy gifted it to me so I’m waiting on him before I try it he’s on vacation.
> View attachment 257173
> Dads truck
> View attachment 257175


That is awesome, good work. When I get around to it, early next year, I'll be posting here to share my travels


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 6, 2022)

NFS Hot Pursuit Remastered and Grid Legends, both great racers in their different ways.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Aug 7, 2022)

Started _Wolfenstein: The Old Blood_ - for the 1st time. 
Game is consistent (so far) at 60fps cause' in vanilla its capped at that, unlike _The New Order_; that was a buggy mess of inconsistent fps - but glad I finished it  afaik they are both built on the same engine.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 7, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> Started _Wolfenstein: The Old Blood_ - for the 1st time.
> Game is consistent (so far) at 60fps cause' in vanilla its capped at that, unlike _The New Order_; that was a buggy mess of inconsistent fps - but glad I finished it  afaik they are both built on the same engine.
> 
> View attachment 257218


You're in for some fun!


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 7, 2022)

I got back into Timberborn.

My city is called Timberland.  Hail Beavers!


----------



## InVasMani (Aug 7, 2022)

Just picked up deadpoly probably be a bit before I get around to actually trying it out though. It looks a good bit of fun and at 75% off it won't break the bank. It's got a lot of potential to improve and establish a good player base size at the same time. I didn't look at the system requirements, but I can't imagine it's much with the low poly style of it that I'm entirely fine with it's retro chunky look.


----------



## SN2716057 (Aug 7, 2022)

A free to play (steam); The Looker. Puzzles and a lot of drawing lines.


----------



## Frick (Aug 7, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> I got back into Timberborn.
> 
> My city is called Timberland.  Hail Beavers!
> 
> View attachment 257221



It's good, but personally I'm hoping for an official campaign (I think one is planned?). I've realized pure sandbox builders is definitely not my thing. I need a purpose beyond "build stuff".


----------



## copenhagen69 (Aug 7, 2022)

I am still running around in Lost Ark ... keeping my attention although its a grind now level my main


----------



## The red spirit (Aug 7, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> I paid 100 EUR for the Premium version of Forza 5...
> I've checked, I've got all DLC installed , except one (Forza Horizon 5 Treasure Map).
> Also have all car passes, and still have to buy cars ingame while stating I already "Purchased" them...


You use money to make them avaipable for purchase in game. Use auction house if you are poor in game.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 7, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> You use money to make them avaipable for purchase in game. Use auction house if you are poor in game.



Found out I do own those cars, but the game is just not saying "Owned" there....


----------



## Audioave10 (Aug 7, 2022)

On my Windows 10 PC, Stalker Anomaly is my favorite game and its a free 3-game sized Mod !


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 8, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> The Crew 2 - another social media inspired console port racing game that feels like Fortnite and looks just as bad.
> Truly awful.
> View attachment 256984


Epic refunded me in a split second, no questions asked. Top marks there and the strange thing is that it was still playable on Ubi, lol.
Anyway, I got rid of it regardless.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 8, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> The Crew 2


Got it for free, didn't play it much though.


----------



## mouacyk (Aug 8, 2022)

Bomby569 said:


> had lots of fun with the game, if you don't take it seriously


After all these years, they still haven't learned to properly support fov options for ultrawide masterrace on pc?  Middle finger right back


----------



## Audioave10 (Aug 8, 2022)

I find these days that having a good laugh is important. I've noticed that modern gaming AI is more "A" than "I". 
I've got to install this again and "go to town".


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 8, 2022)

Just started Dragon Age: Inquisition for the first time, another of those games I have had in my library for some time, got this one about 3 years back for pennies in a Steam Summer sale, not my usual kind of thing but worth a try I suppose.


----------



## robot zombie (Aug 9, 2022)

Since my hand is broken and I don't have much dexterity with a mouse or controller, I'm playing Pokemon Emerald. 

Last one I really remember getting into, though not even when it came out but instead like... 2012 lol. Already liking it more than Diamond. I think by then they were kinda losing the plot for the game franchise. It's a lot of people's favorite, but you can see similar mindsets in certain decisions that remind me a lot of problematic things in the games now. This is when it started to get weighed down by endless changes and additions... like a shonen that's run for too long and fallen into the power scaling trap to advance major plot beats. Whatever new Pokemon RPG comes out basically revolves around some gimmick pokemon/mechanics, usually at the expense of some core mechanics, that will find a way to make it less fun and rewarding. Additionally, they still add pokemon like they always have, instead of doing, like a couple fistfuls of really good ones per gen. Back in the day, they got away with hyping new pokemon because there wasn't already about 1000 pokemon in existence. By 3-400, I feel like the designs were getting phoned in more. Next gen might really push it over 1000. And again, I ask you, why? Why do that when the majority aren't even worth a damn? Why put WORK into that?

Also, fuck the transformations lol. That's the DBZ method rearing up. For those who don't know, the OG creator intended to end the series several times, but was asked to keep it going. So he kept basically retconning old power limits and adding constant transformations over the years. Most fans will say the show suffers immensely for this - it destroys your ability to get attached to anything when you know the slate will just be wiped for more of the same later. It doesn't really matter because you already know that the show must go on. Even as the stakes get superficially higher, it's not very interesting. I gotta be 'that guy' there too and say that the Frieza saga was the peak. That show has forever been jumping through hoops with transformations and power scaling to try and make it hit like when they invented space-Hitler-with-actual-galactic-level-power. Sometimes it still works! But it's like everybody involved is just chasing the dragon... people watching are doing that too.

Consider this... the core Pokemon games don't run on hardware than can support a game with that many pokemon in it - not that a full open-world game with that many would make sense in the first place. So basically, nobody is ever happy with the selection for a new title. And it's a hole they just make bigger every time they drop a bunch more. It's capitalist game design 101. A new pokemon game is just a cheap commodity, designed to bring in another couple year's worth of sales. I wonder how many of them will ultimately just be forgotten about.

I get that people want to see the new designs. But that's maybe why you don't give'm a bag of 80-100 with like 10 good ones in there? Why make filler pokemon? Aren't the older ones better filler? People at least like a lot of those. You can still change them from region to region, give them new stats and moves - tweak designs. Just kinda slow the progression on new ones, focus more on making the games themselves more interesting, with some deeper reasons for adding/removing mechanics than just 'new paint.' They can do that now, with an adult audience. Buuuut the merchhhh mannnn! Gotta sell lots of merch with each one. Pays a lot more than pouring sweat and tears into making art that people will mostly just talk about and enjoy. Shame, though. Just feels like a waste.

They need somebody to come into their office, tell them their shit sucks, and give them a really good risky move to play. Emerald is fucking great, even with their weird oldschool stat splits and stuff. But over a decade later they are still making and remaking this game.

I would say the Emerald has some of that ick, too. But to me it still feels like a good answer to gold/silver/crystal. And it still feels like a proper pokemon game. The newer ones just don't have that for me - they're so generic. And it's more than sprites. It's the whole spirit of the game - the balancing of the different mechanics, designs of the creatures, ideas in the worldbuilding. That shit ain't there for me in any of the new stuff. For games centered around 'evolution,' their devs really haven't done much to evolve them over the past say... 15 odd years. Pokemon evolve, but the games never really do.

Once I'm bored with this, I'll move onto Chrono Trigger. Been years.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Aug 9, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> Just started Dragon Age: Inquisition for the first time, another of those games I have had in my library for some time, got this one about 3 years back for pennies in a Steam Summer sale, not my usual kind of thing but worth a try I suppose.


I have about 1000 or so that I picked up for pennies and haven't got around to. Life's too short


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 9, 2022)

LifeOnMars said:


> I have about 1000 or so that I picked up for pennies and haven't got around to. Life's too short


Well I am 62 so life is getting shorter  However now I am retired gaming time is getting a little longer


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 10, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> Since my hand is broken and I don't have much dexterity with a mouse or controller, I'm playing Pokemon Emerald.


Ouch!


----------



## SN2716057 (Aug 10, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> Since my hand is broken


Get well soon!


----------



## robot zombie (Aug 10, 2022)

Nothin too major with the hand, but thanks peeps. I get to wear a removable custom brace since there isn't much rotation - no surgery. Just fractured the pinky metacarpal on my right hand. The long ones you get for each finger. I didn't think it was broken for almost 3 days because the pain and swelling weren't like other breaks I've had. Much easier to type than work a mouse or controller with this. My hand is kinda always shaped in a claw, with my pinky/ring finger side braced up on hard plastic that runs all the way down past my wrist. I get to use the first two and thumb pretty freely, so I have the needed fingers, but not quite the grip or wrist to really work it for any kind of action - it ends up affecting the bone. The prognosis is good - not a major risk to the use of the hand. It's just gonna take a couple months to get all the way back, so I've gotta bide my time. Price I paid for being in a hurry, trying to get something big and heavy through too small of a doorway. Pinched my hand and sheared the bone right up before the first knuckle joint.

Hearing that Chrono Trigger music has me in a pretty good mood today though. Been too long since I had a good tear through such an absolute classic. The last time I got really into it, I was more or less stuck in an RV for a couple of weeks. 1 playthrough carried me through that pretty well.

Come to think of it, I need to try some platforming with a controller. I can work the letter buttons with decent timing. It's the triggers and right stick that are most problematic.


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 10, 2022)

Frick said:


> View attachment 257159
> 
> 
> Dyson Sphere Program. A million times better than Satisfactory. Yes, the thing above is hyper ineffective, but it just happened. I thought it was like a base builder game (as in strategy game) and had no idea what I was doing. But I quite like it. Satisfactory was only annoying, slow and obnoxious. This isn't. Plus there's an actual goal to the game. You're here for a specific reason.



DO. WANT. TY.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 10, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> Hearing that Chrono Trigger music has me in a pretty good mood today though.


Always has that effect on me too.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 10, 2022)

Currently FF VIII Remastered on my 2nd PC. If not the most underrated, at least one of the most underrated FF titles. Played that since 1999 and feels better on every playthrough.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Aug 11, 2022)

Really liking _Wolfenstein: The New Colussus_. The id tech 6 engine is like night & day compared to how the previous iterations of this series ran. In the first 30 mins of it, saw my dGPU hack up nearly 14GBs of Vram for 1440p/144hz on ultra settings! 
However a couple more hrs into it & the max of Vram so far is hovering around 8Gb @ same settings. 
The cut scenes can be a little too long but hey, that's the style.


----------



## Cvrk (Aug 12, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> Well I am 62 so life is getting shorter  However now I am retired gaming time is getting a little longer


lucky you retired at 62. in my country it's at 67

what was your profession?


----------



## Bomby569 (Aug 12, 2022)

Audioave10 said:


> I find these days that having a good laugh is important. I've noticed that modern gaming AI is more "A" than "I".
> I've got to install this again and "go to town".



they are still smarter than CP77 cops


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 12, 2022)

Cvrk said:


> lucky you retired at 62. in my country it's at 67
> 
> what was your profession?


I actually finished work in late 2019 at 59 just b4 the pandemic (was always going to finish when 60 but the opportunity to take voluntary redundancy arose), state pension age here is 66 currently, only ever had 2 jobs, 28 years in the military and 14 years as a Regional manager for a national youth charity.

To kind of keep this on topic .............. Dragon Age Inquisition is a strange game, takes some getting used to, for me anyway.


----------



## Cvrk (Aug 12, 2022)

Mythforce? just received an update eldritch emporium. At first server connections were very bad and unplayable.
I am hesitant to spend my money. Can anyone tell me if this is a good game?


----------



## Frick (Aug 12, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> To kind of keep this on topic .............. Dragon Age Inquisition is a strange game, takes some getting used to, for me anyway.



It's not strange, it's just bad. I tried it when it came out, and really disliked it. This summer I bought it at a sale, thinking "was it really as bad as I remember?" and it totally was.


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 12, 2022)

I was supposed to be writing an article about screen recorders, began to test one out on TR2 and never finished the article 
They do leave keys in the oddest of places.


----------



## Bomby569 (Aug 13, 2022)

Spider Man is a bit of a disappointment, looks dated, action gets repetitive, i hate quick time events. Story in ok.

Also having some issues, at the start i had some stutter and it didn't use more then 70% of the gpu, but it got better the more i played, and a bit choppier getting in and out of cutscenes, weird stuff


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 13, 2022)

Bomby569 said:


> Spider Man is a bit of a disappointment, looks dated, action gets repetitive, i hate quick time events. Story in ok.
> 
> Also having some issues, at the start i had some stutter and it didn't use more then 70% of the gpu, but it got better the more i played, and a bit choppier getting in and out of cutscenes, weird stuff


Quick time events? Ffs, do devs still put those instruments of Hades in games?


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 13, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> To kind of keep this on topic .............. Dragon Age Inquisition is a strange game, takes some getting used to, for me anyway.


Play it like you would a grindy MMO. It kinda works that way. And it suddenly has a pretty good narrative alongside the grinding also.

Its all about expectations 



Splinterdog said:


> Quick time events? Ffs, do devs still put those instruments of Hades in games?


Some games turn everything into quick time events with their 'on screen control tips'. Basically every game where any time you walk up against half height walls it says 'vault over with SPACE' or anything of the sort. And a good portion does that in combat as well! Its crazy if you think of it like that, how deep we have fallen down the pit with that crap.


----------



## witkazy (Aug 13, 2022)

Just to keep things in balance , little bit of Stray and healthy dose of Sniper Elite 4







or is it bipolar? who gives a toss.It is all fun at the and of a day, cheers.


----------



## Bomby569 (Aug 13, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> Quick time events? Ffs, do devs still put those instruments of Hades in games?



it's the most idiotic thing in gaming.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 13, 2022)

Vayra86 said:


> Play it like you would a grindy MMO. It kinda works that way. And it suddenly has a pretty good narrative alongside the grinding also.
> 
> Its all about expectations


Yeah, at the time of posting yesterday I was struggling a bit, so many quests, some very tricky at the lower levels but today I hit level 8, did a couple in the main quest line and the game changed, suddenly opened up a bit with more story and within a couple of hours of gameplay it felt like more of a journey and less of a grind.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Aug 13, 2022)

tonight Solitaire' i havnt played it for years and its too hot for anything else.


----------



## mechtech (Aug 14, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> I can't stand 3rd person view games. May as well watch a movie....


I think 3rd person works for the witcher 3 due to the amount of sword moves, etc. ??


SN2716057 said:


> A free to play (steam); The Looker. Puzzles and a lot of drawing lines.
> View attachment 257240


Damn!!!!!!  That Ray Tracing is mint!!!


----------



## AlwaysHope (Aug 14, 2022)

mechtech said:


> I think 3rd person works for the witcher 3 due to the amount of sword moves, etc. ??
> 
> ...


Ya think so? look at Skyrim in first person play through. Can melee/one-handed combat in that game no problem.
3rd person breaks immersion for me & that is the whole point of gaming imo. To be immersed in that virtual world can be attained by first person perspective... its like your actually living in it.

This will open up a debate now on why 3rd person is superior... I await the commentary.


----------



## InVasMani (Aug 14, 2022)

It's not a debate it's perspective.


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 14, 2022)

Just an FYI, just listened to the interview with Jacek Rozenek, the actor playing the Geralt in the polish dub of Witcher. He had a stroke 3 years ago which caused him to lose ability to speak and some motor control (he had to use wheelchair) but after years of rehabilitation he has now fully recovered and has returned to acting. Hopefully we'll hear him again in some future Witcher project.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 14, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> Just an FYI, just listened to the interview with Jacek Rozenek, the actor playing the Geralt in the polish dub of Witcher. He had a stroke 3 years ago which caused him to lose ability to speak and some motor control (he had to use wheelchair) but after years of rehabilitation he has now fully recovered and has returned to acting. Hopefully we'll hear him again *in some future Witcher project.*


Apparently development of Witcher (4?) has started ..................

Witcher 4 Dev CD Projekt Red Explains Why It's Using Unreal Engine 5 - GameSpot


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 14, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> Apparently development of Witcher (4?) has started ..................
> 
> Witcher 4 Dev CD Projekt Red Explains Why It's Using Unreal Engine 5 - GameSpot


Here's hoping they will not pull another CP2077 on this one.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 14, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> Here's hoping they will not pull another CP2077 on this one.


What do you mean? CP2077 is excellent.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 14, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> What do you mean? CP2077 is excellent.



Just not on release.


----------



## mechtech (Aug 14, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> Ya think so? look at Skyrim in first person play through. Can melee/one-handed combat in that game no problem.
> 3rd person breaks immersion for me & that is the whole point of gaming imo. To be immersed in that virtual world can be attained by first person perspective... its like your actually living in it.
> 
> This will open up a debate now on why 3rd person is superior... I await the commentary.


I prefer 1st person for pretty much everything.  For some games I guess 3rd person works.  Ideally it would be nice to be able to scroll through them.


----------



## mouacyk (Aug 14, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Just not on release.


Played it through without issue on release. Just stuck closely to main storyline.  Issue was they over promised on open world interactivity which to this day they haven't delivered.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 14, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Just not on release.


Well sure it had a few bugs/glitches, every game release does. If you're talking about the console releases, yeah that could have been done better. But the PC release was solid.


----------



## Bomby569 (Aug 15, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Well sure it had a few bugs/glitches, every game release does. If you're talking about the console releases, yeah that could have been done better. But the PC release was solid.



"a few" 

You either have bad memory or didn't lived it. Anyway the web is full of archived images and videos


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 15, 2022)

Bomby569 said:


> You either have bad memory or didn't lived it.


I got the game day of release for four different systems. We experienced few bugs/glitches. Maybe we were lucky, but I find it FAR more likely that the peanut gallery, as it always does, made mountains out of mole-hills and grossly exaggerated the problems being experienced.


Bomby569 said:


> Anyway the web is full of archived images and videos


Oh of course, just like there is for every game. Duh. GTAV, RDR 1&2, Forza Horizon 4&5 anyone? Hmm?

Would you like some cheeze with your whine?


----------



## Bomby569 (Aug 15, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I got the game day of release for four different systems. We experienced few bugs/glitches.



People that say they experience few bugs on CP77 at launch must have received a special version no one else got.

It's been a lot of time bot from memory, t posing, the worst AI i ever seen, cars flying around, characters that completely lost contact with the ground doing some gravity defying stunts, falling through the ground, etc...


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 15, 2022)

Bomby569 said:


> People that say they experience few bugs on CP77 at launch must have received a special version no one else got.
> 
> It's been a lot of time bot from memory, t posing, the worst AI i ever seen, cars flying around, characters that completely lost contact with the ground doing some gravity defying stunts, falling through the ground, etc...


PC version wasnt quite so buggy though as consoles. I think I saw a small handful of issues and only one broken quest.

Worse was the overall game, full of empty promises, empty game systems or just utterly horrid balance and mechanics. Story was ok. The rest was way below expectations.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 15, 2022)

Bomby569 said:


> People that say they experience few bugs on CP77 at launch must have received a special version no one else got.
> 
> It's been a lot of time bot from memory, t posing, the worst AI i ever seen, cars flying around, characters that completely lost contact with the ground doing some gravity defying stunts, falling through the ground, etc...


You're being pedantic and we're getting off topic. Hush up about it.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Aug 15, 2022)

ive had no problems with CP77 but it had been out nearly a year before i got it, the VR mod is working nice now too.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Aug 15, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> You're being pedantic and we're getting off topic. Hush up about it.



And you're dismissing experiences that don't match with yours.  Cut it out.

I'm playing Satisfactory.  Like, a LOT.  An unhealthy amount, even.  First time around, I played about 5h and moved on to something else.  But I was stalling out on my Valheim/DRG loop, and decided to give it another go.  And haven't stopped since.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 15, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> And you're dismissing experiences that don't match with yours.


Why yes, yes I am. But then...


lexluthermiester said:


> Maybe we were lucky, but I find it FAR more likely that the peanut gallery, as it always does, made mountains out of mole-hills and grossly exaggerated the problems being experienced.


...this.


80-watt Hamster said:


> Cut it out.


You first..


----------



## Bomby569 (Aug 16, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> I'm playing Satisfactory.  Like, a LOT.  An unhealthy amount, even.  First time around, I played about 5h and moved on to something else.  But I was stalling out on my Valheim/DRG loop, and decided to give it another go.  And haven't stopped since.



It's one of those games you can easily lose days of your life. For me is that one and Anno.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Aug 16, 2022)

Just finished Spider-Man on Spectacular difficulty, 37.5hrs, 46/78 achievements and 90% completion. Just need to mop up all the extra crimes in each district which won't take long and then I'll be going on a NG+ Ultimate difficulty playthrough (which I never did on PS4 Pro). Never played the DLC on PS4 Pro either, so looking forward to playing that.

Personally, I think the game is fantastic, played great@4K and the fun factor was high. It does what the Arkham games did for Batman, it makes you become Spiderman. Combat is clumsy at first but when it flows and you get in a groove, it's just all types of awesome 

EDIT - 100% NG+ here I come


----------



## SN2716057 (Aug 16, 2022)

Spider-bro, man.






LifeOnMars said:


> Personally, I think the game is fantastic, played great@4K and the fun factor was high. It does what the Arkham games did for Batman, it makes you become Spiderman. *Combat is clumsy* at first but when it flows and you get in a groove, it's just all types of awesome


It doesn't play great with M&K but that's to be expected I guess. I really should try it on 4k.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Aug 16, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> Spider-bro, man.
> 
> 
> It doesn't play great with M&K but that's to be expected I guess. I really should try it on 4k.


Yeh I used the dual sense throughout, underwhelmed by the haptics but it felt great for general gameplay and fluidity.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Aug 18, 2022)

Completed the New Game+ on Ultimate difficulty really quickly, skipped puzzles,skipped cinematics and no side missions as did all of them on the first playthrough (This was all about getting the achievements  ). On to the DLC which I've never played before so looking forward to that, all suits unlocked once they are completed and I'll mop up the tiny achievements I've missed for 100% Achievement completion.

Can't wait for Miles Morales on PC now.






EDIT - DLC is just as much fun albeit just more of the same. Completed the first one and onto the second. My new favourite suit...


----------



## mechtech (Aug 18, 2022)

For all the spiderman players


----------



## LifeOnMars (Aug 19, 2022)

Spider-Man, done and dusted. 78/78 Achievements and it is now in my 100% club collection on Steam. Great fun.





It's given me a taste now for the Marvel Universe so next on my playlist is Marvel's Avengers which has been sitting there for months and months and then after that Guardians Of The Galaxy.


----------



## SN2716057 (Aug 19, 2022)

LifeOnMars said:


> Spider-Man, done and dusted. 78/78 Achievements and it is now in my 100% club collection on Steam. Great fun.
> 
> It's given me a taste now for the Marvel Universe so next on my playlist is Marvel's Avengers which has been sitting there for months and months and then after that Guardians Of The Galaxy.


Any re-play ability? Besides mods.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 19, 2022)

Everything is so much better when you can play at some proper fps G-Sync.... 

1440p





1440p


----------



## LifeOnMars (Aug 19, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> Any re-play ability? Besides mods.


Not really but that's fine, I may try mods and mess around in the future but ultimately I drained it dry and enjoyed the hell out of it


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Aug 19, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Everything is so much better when you can play at some proper fps G-Sync....
> 
> 1440p
> View attachment 258655
> ...


GTA 5, Hmm? @lexluthermiester got me watching the Survive the Hunt series by Failrace filmed in GTA 5. Most amusing.


----------



## harm9963 (Aug 19, 2022)

Spider Man remastered , Quality FSR 2.0 works well with my 1080Ti at 4K ,  max settings , 70 + fps easy, one bug so far , save error
Fixed save error, added to exceptions in security panel ,can save now .


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 19, 2022)

Halo Infinite is a really cool shooter with loads of weapons and vehicles. Looks very pretty, too.


----------



## robot zombie (Aug 20, 2022)

I'm able to work the controller pretty well now, I can even play Cyberpunk. For all its faults, I still have some good fun with it. It's goofy, but there is actually a pretty interesting range of possible builds when you fully explore the systems in the game - a lot of fun and interesting avenues into different combat niches. There are all kinds of epic mix-ups you can do that really feel and play differently. But it always kind of will be different, because you just mold it to what you want to be able to do. There are all sorts of different ways to unlock different combat avenues. I think that's the one reason I can come back to it so much, other than the fact that it does look really good with ultra RT settings (extra options on.) That is another thing I do appreciate about it. Visually, it really is an achievement. The environments and atmosphere are in themselves pretty engrossing, even if it could do with a little more interactivity. And to the credit of the many repetitive jobs, they kind of do more than most in some ways to make them stand out. A whole lot of them have unique figures and backstories, the majority of which are peppered with lore. A lot of the locations have their own flair to them as well. This game is really good on those sorts of details. And the system for taking them and doing them is at least efficient. They can be pretty interesting if you pay attention to them.

One thing I will say is that for the most part, it's a really compositionally busy-looking game, which I think makes it easy to miss the many touches and little cues in the environments. And often, there is also an abundance of those standard filler elements mixed in that almost make it seem like everything you are seeing is filler when there's a lot that isn't. It's kind of interesting, how they packed so much detail in certain directions, while some other more obvious aspects were far more unfinished.

I rolled up to this spot, and seeing its layout decided to just take potshots from a distance with the legendary nekomata. Initially, it did not go well. They were kind of pouring out of the front gate like ants, two snipers in this tall railway control tower...

...they kind of left me no choice but to back up and try to re-route - just pecking away from every direction on one hemisphere. Thing is, when I got to the middle of the clearing between the whole spot and the road it is off of, they kind of condensed into a tight circle - it was like they were trying to form some sort of rune. So I quickly tossed three grenades into their powwow and reduced the fight down to the snipers and a couple turrets. They all just kinda spontaneously died where they were. I had to shoot a couple but that was easy after reducing 80% of the close-range bullet rain coming at me 

What a fight...





...this game really is so goofy sometimes.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Aug 20, 2022)

_Dying Light Enhanced Edition_ is the go now in my gaming world...
Reminds me a bit of Half Life 2 & the Fallout series. Add some of that "parkour" climbing/jumping style & I can see why it's such a popular game. But Interesting how the game engine likes to drive my CPU usage to anywhere between 85-100% on all 16 threads! This recorded after about an hours game play. I have the graphics maxed out at 1440p on Ultra preset & get consistent 144 fps. 
Anyway, I was surprised how many hits from my characters rusty iron pipe it took to kill this infected zombie in an abandoned supermarket... she just kept coming at me over n' over... & then there were more when exploring deeper into the place.   




But outdoor areas look nice with the engine though...


----------



## THE_EGG (Aug 20, 2022)

I've been playing some more GT7 recently and have been smashing out the time trials for the online Sport events. 

I went a bit too hard on this kerb....


----------



## openbox1980 (Aug 20, 2022)

I am currently lots of farthest frontier. Its still in early access, beta. But I'm currently really enjoying it.









						Save 15% on Farthest Frontier on Steam
					

Protect and guide your people as you forge a town from untamed wilderness at the edge of the known world. Harvest raw materials, hunt, fish and farm to survive. Produce crafted items to trade, consume, equip and fight with as you battle for your survival against the elements and outside threats.




					store.steampowered.com
				




I'm playing on normal mode, I've died a few times from hunger. My current village is going on 10 years with a population of 85 people.


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 20, 2022)

DOOM 3 Resurrection Of Evil comes with the base game now but getting the resolution and aspect ratio was proving to be a pain, so I installed the DOOM 3 Definitive Edition mod at MOD DB which makes changing these settings a breeze.


----------



## Cvrk (Aug 20, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> And you're dismissing experiences that don't match with yours.  Cut it out.
> 
> I'm playing Satisfactory.  Like, a LOT.  An unhealthy amount, even.  First time around, I played about 5h and moved on to something else.  But I was stalling out on my Valheim/DRG loop, and decided to give it another go.  And haven't stopped since.



you're both penultimate and despondent

But you don't need fancy words to play  Sir Whoopass  game of the year here guys! best comedy I've seen and heard in a long time 
if you need a smile in your life, Whoopass is here for you


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 20, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> DOOM 3 Resurrection Of Evil comes with the base game now but getting the resolution and aspect ratio was proving to be a pain, so I installed the DOOM 3 Definitive Edition mod at MOD DB which makes changing these settings a breeze.
> View attachment 258787 View attachment 258789 View attachment 258788


Thank You for that!


----------



## jbwheels (Aug 20, 2022)

Any recommendations for a disabled gamer with very little use of his right hand? I'm into RPG, tacticals, simulations, and strategy. To clear that up a bit, I've run through Expeditions: Rome several times recently and enjoyed it *thoroughly* (i.e. I'm played-out). I played both Pathfinder games for hundreds of hours. I've played Dominions more than just about everything else combined, but I can't get back into it now. I played a bit of Baldur's Gate 3, but it was not at all what I expected -- too arcade-y. So I am very limited in my choice of games -- nothing that requires mouse and keyboard access at the same time . Anything that might fit the bill from the last few years? I'm running an RTX 3070 btw.

Thanks for your input!
jbwheels


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 20, 2022)

jbwheels said:


> Any recommendations











						Planescape: Torment: Enhanced Edition
					

Planescape: Torment: Enhanced Edition includes the unaltered original version and the E




					www.gog.com
				











						Baldur's Gate: Enhanced Edition
					

Baldur's Gate: Enhanced Edition includes the classic Baldur's Gate: The Original Saga.




					www.gog.com
				











						Stellaris
					

Explore a vast galaxy full of wonder! Paradox Development Studio, makers of the Crus




					www.gog.com
				











						King's Bounty: The Legend
					

Become a hero in a fantasy world of fearless knights, evil mages, wise kings and beauti




					www.gog.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 20, 2022)

jbwheels said:


> I'm running an RTX 3070 btw.


Star Ware Empire at War Gold is excellent IMHO. Includes the Forces of Corruption expansion. Not a lot of keyboard needed.








						STAR WARS™ Empire at War: Gold Pack
					

Star Wars™ Empire at War: Gold Pack includes Star Wars™ Empire at War and the expansion




					www.gog.com
				




Torchlight 1&2 are both mostly point & click.








						Torchlight
					

Torchlight. A booming mining town that grew up around unbelievably rich veins of Ember,




					www.gog.com
				











						Torchlight II
					

The award-winning action RPG is back, bigger and better than ever! Torchlight II takes




					www.gog.com
				




Xcom Enemy Unknown 1&2 are also excellent and mostly mouse driven.








						XCOM: Enemy Unknown Complete Pack
					

XCOM: Enemy Unknown Complete Pack includes XCOM: Enemy Unknown and the following DLCs




					www.gog.com
				











						XCOM® 2
					

XCOM 2 is the sequel to XCOM: Enemy Unknown, the 2012 award-winning strategy game of th




					www.gog.com
				




Urbek might also be a good one for you.








						Urbek City Builder
					

In Urbek, you will be able to build a city of your own design! Manage its natural resou




					www.gog.com
				




ArmyMen RTS, an oldie but goodie!








						Army Men RTS
					

Army Men RTS brings you back to the days of staging battles with tiny plastic soldiers




					www.gog.com
				




Homeworld Remastered might be good for you as well.








						Homeworld® Remastered Collection
					

The Homeworld Remastered Collection includes:   Homeworld Remastered Edition  Homeworld




					www.gog.com
				




Open Transport Tycoon Deluxe is free and great fun.








						OpenTTD
					

OpenTTD is a business simulation game in which players earn money by transporting passeng




					www.gog.com
				




Rollercoaster Tycoons are excellent.








						Roller Coaster Tycoon® Deluxe
					

Take a trip to fame and fortune by building the biggest, best, scariest, and most thril




					www.gog.com
				











						Roller Coaster Tycoon® 2: Triple Thrill Pack
					

Roller Coaster Tycoon® 2: Triple Thrill Pack includes two expansions: Wacky Worlds and




					www.gog.com
				



They can be played on modern systems with OpenRCT2








						OpenRCT2 Download v0.3.5.1 release
					

Download OpenRCT2 v0.3.5.1 release of the OpenRCT2 project. The open-source adaption of RollerCoaster Tycoon 2.




					openrct2.org
				



Linking the older version as 4.0 and 4.1 has unresolved glitches that 3.5.1 does not.

Parkitect might be fun for you. Only needs a mouse most of the time.








						Parkitect
					

Welcome to Parkitect, where you build and manage the theme parks of your dreams.  Const




					www.gog.com
				




Smart City Plan is good.








						Smart City Plan
					

Smart City Plan is a modern city builder game: Plan zones, roads, public transport like




					www.gog.com
				




BTW, welcome to TPU!


----------



## jbwheels (Aug 20, 2022)

ne6togadno said:


> Planescape: Torment: Enhanced Edition
> 
> 
> Planescape: Torment: Enhanced Edition includes the unaltered original version and the E
> ...


Loved BGEE! I'll check out the others, thanks!



lexluthermiester said:


> Star Ware Empire at War Gold is excellent IMHO. Includes the Forces of Corruption expansion. Not a lot of keyboard needed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quite a list! Thank you!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 20, 2022)

jbwheels said:


> Quite a list! Thank you!


You're welcome! Between the list @ne6togadno and myself showed, hope you can find some good times with them!


----------



## Frick (Aug 21, 2022)

jbwheels said:


> Any recommendations for a disabled gamer with very little use of his right hand? I'm into RPG, tacticals, simulations, and strategy. To clear that up a bit, I've run through Expeditions: Rome several times recently and enjoyed it *thoroughly* (i.e. I'm played-out). I played both Pathfinder games for hundreds of hours. I've played Dominions more than just about everything else combined, but I can't get back into it now. I played a bit of Baldur's Gate 3, but it was not at all what I expected -- too arcade-y. So I am very limited in my choice of games -- nothing that requires mouse and keyboard access at the same time . Anything that might fit the bill from the last few years? I'm running an RTX 3070 btw.
> 
> Thanks for your input!
> jbwheels



Disco Elysium is truly magnificent.









						Disco Elysium - The Final Cut
					

Disco Elysium - The Final Cut is the definitive edition of the groundbreaking role play




					www.gog.com
				




You might also want to look up Crusader Kings 2, as the base game is free to play. The third game is out and is ok but honestly I haven't been compelled by it for some reason. Buy and try if you want to.









						Crusader Kings II on Steam
					

Explore one of the defining periods in world history in an experience crafted by the masters of Grand Strategy.




					store.steampowered.com
				




If you want to jump in the deep end and drown, C# Aurora can be really cool.






						C# Installation
					

C# Installation



					aurora2.pentarch.org
				




And of course, Dwarf Fortress if you really want something to struggle with.



			Bay 12 Games: Dwarf Fortress
		


Or if you want actual interfaces to work with, Rimworld is _great_. (A Steam version of Dwarf Fortress, with UI, is not far off)









						RimWorld
					

RimWorld is a sci-fi colony sim driven by an intelligent AI storyteller. Inspired by Dw




					www.gog.com


----------



## Bomby569 (Aug 21, 2022)

jbwheels said:


> Any recommendations for a disabled gamer with very little use of his right hand? I'm into RPG, tacticals, simulations, and strategy. To clear that up a bit, I've run through Expeditions: Rome several times recently and enjoyed it *thoroughly* (i.e. I'm played-out). I played both Pathfinder games for hundreds of hours. I've played Dominions more than just about everything else combined, but I can't get back into it now. I played a bit of Baldur's Gate 3, but it was not at all what I expected -- too arcade-y. So I am very limited in my choice of games -- nothing that requires mouse and keyboard access at the same time . Anything that might fit the bill from the last few years? I'm running an RTX 3070 btw.
> 
> Thanks for your input!
> jbwheels



you only need one

Anno 1800








						Ubisoft - ANNO 1800
					

Lead the Industrial Revolution with Anno 1800




					www.ubisoft.com


----------



## robot zombie (Aug 21, 2022)

Starting to move along now.



Just playing as stock lady V. I'm not too interested in putting time into the customization. It's so tedious, and yet so limited. I think with mods you can actually get better functionality and usability out of it, as well as being able to change any aspect of your appearance at any point. I kinda like this whole setup though. Got that serious merc 'tude about 'er with the Kill Bill biker suit and the hornet-pallet tech camo Gundam boots. Of course the pro tech sniper needs a GitS visor for that cold, predator vibe - triplet pair for frontal eyes, like many aggressive hunting spiders. You know she rides a Yaiba 

I actually do like a lot of the clothing options available at this point. It's pretty easy to access viable options. Lots of different legendary stuff that cycles in shops, that category always has the most unique items they sell. You can re-roll an apparel shop by cycling the day outside of the shop. Each shop has sets of stock they can show you that are unique to them, with other items mixed in that are shared and more randomized. You can hit the shops and routinely buy better specced stuff, switch looks. It's kinda more interesting to swap looks occasionally - there is a lot to combine that looks cool and is actually well done. If you accept that the game encourages that both through drops and buys (and arguably the INSANE cost/boring time investment of keeping up with upgrading clothing,) you can make that a little opportunistic game. You can also find more variety now, and its better stuff. Yeah, you don't get to slap armadillos on everything, but it doesn't always matter that much, because even lower level/rarity stuff has better defense on average and still seems to scale in terms of what you find/buy. A rare item might have better stats than a legendary at certain points in the level curve. Earlier legendaries buyable before you would reasonably find or make them tend not to be as much of a departure from the rest of the gear.

The only real limiting thing is still that you can't put any higher-rarity mods on lower-rarity clothing. That's still dumb to me - an annoying and redundant limitation, as they already reduced the slots to fixed amounts by tier and type of item. Putting a legendary armadillo on a rare jacket with just one slot when you are at a level to be crafting legendary armadillos pretty much just makes that specific item viable as armor at that point in the game - as in, it's not going to be more powerful than a legendary one with four slots because high-level armadillos add a lot more defense each. This also undermines the value of investing in crafting to begin with. Crafting is still worthwhile if you want to use the many iconic weapons out there (and with clothing specs you can routinely craft better versions of pieces you really like,) but it has many contemptible idiosyncrasies.

You cover the cost by doing what I consider to be essential cash farming. It's good for investing in crafting if you go that way too. You can do it fairly early. You need a couple of points in tech, enough to get the rare crafting perk. After doing a little of the early game (not even post-Jackie,) you can go to a ripperdoc who I believe is in the central-northern region of Westbrook. When Dex first drops you off after meeting him for that car-ride interview, outside that big pagoda/shrine surrounded by a giant multi-lane circle. There is a ripperdoc down a lower-level market alley on the outer edge of the circle. But north of there is another one who should show up on the map once you get close. You'll know because he's a young white dude who wears a white rubber surgeon's cap and acts sussy. I think that's the spot. He's at least among the few you can get to before the heist. He sells a cheap rare optics mod spec for like 1780 ennies. You buy that, make a little more money, buy the materials needed to make them from any merchant that sells them all - like, buy them out. Immediately craft until you run out. Sell the optics back to that merchant. Each time you do that, you'll net a nice chunk of ennies because the materials to make one of those mods is significantly less than the mod itself. You may deplete the merchant's cash before you run out of optics you made with what they sold you.l  I don't feel this devalues the game, but rather adds more to what you can do at any given time and makes building a character more fun and rewarding. Their systems are pretty unbalanced and certain things just beg for a bypass. There are other ways of cheesing things that I don't mess with. The money gives you enough to work with. You can even sacrifice a chunk of your profits to accumulate all of the crafting materials if you run the loop at the right junk merchants... another otherwise more tedious matter. That's the thing, if you think this trivializes something, know that the real way is so much less fun and more time consuming... if you can believe that. Getting/keeping the right ones can royally suck the natural way. It's just so slow relative to how the things around it progress.

I swear to god, there was a point in the patching where there just were no cash exploits, and then they came back and the game became more fun again because I could through that appreciate it more for what it can offer as a sandbox.

It's honestly kind of essential, there is just so much you can buy. I buy lots of vehicles to swap around, different clothing. I experiment with cyberware. I have no hacking skill at all, but right now I have a decent cyberdeck with good hacks and it surprises me how many uses it has just with the cyberdeck upgrade. There's quite a range of hacks, with access being more about cyberdeck quality than perk investment, though that adds a lot to how much total use you get out of it. No stealth skills either, but I can do it with the help of my deck, stealth camo cyberware, and my silenced Dying Night. Weapon shops, like clothing shops each have their own especially good legendary weapons, legendary specs, better attachments/scopes. So I play around with those. Even in the lower tiers, there are things you can buy that with mods, will generally be better than what is dropping when you're buying them. They're usually your level or one behind. It's worth considering the odd ones that sometimes show up over your level by a few. They often wind up being gems.

This character still feels like a fledgeling. Right now I'm investing in tech for the sake of longer range tech weapons I want to use going into some of the Panam stuff. I will stick with pistols and shotguns, where I'll still use tech and maybe take the perk points out of the rifle stuff to invest more in melee for a fast, strong and versatile melee/ballistic build with a side of tech. It's all about body, reflex, and tech. Honestly, if I could give up pistols, I might've just not invested in reflex so much and gone for cool to add flavor or intelligence to mix in some more hacking.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 21, 2022)

Def Jam Vendetta @ PS2. This game is DOPE!


----------



## LifeOnMars (Aug 21, 2022)

Gave up on Marvel's Avengers. Relatively nice to look at but that's about it. Convoluted menus and levelling up, very awkward combat (and dull), annoying character traits, SFX are hilariously bad (Cap's shield and Thor's hammer both sound like frying pans). It could be a result of mixing the single player campaign with the multiplayer endgame appeal but it's just a mess and coming from the super slick spidey experience I just had, I was very bored within 10 hrs.  (Love Hulk's Bobblehead though on the dash)

Going to give Guardians Of The Galaxy a go which is a true single player campaign.


----------



## Cvrk (Aug 21, 2022)

Valhalla has a new free mode called FORGOTTEN SAGA. It's amazing! Boss fights, progression, story and visuals


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 21, 2022)

Now that I'm on an oldie game game streak, Quake 4 (from my CD) still looks pretty good and with the Quake 4 Tweaker, even better.



I'm also downloading the Q4 Hi Def mod and will post screenshots when I've played with it.


----------



## QuietBob (Aug 21, 2022)

Deus Ex never ceases to amaze me.
Qi Gong anybody? 


This heavy military bot just slaughtered a cat that was chasing after a pigeon. Like, WTF? 


And this poor little fishie somehow jumped out of the pool, flip-flopped to here and suffocated. I am not even kidding


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 21, 2022)

Bomby569 said:


> you only need one
> 
> Anno 1800
> 
> ...


Yeah but they'd have to deal with the Ubisoft crap launcher and DRM... No thank you. DRM Free GOG for the win!


----------



## Bomby569 (Aug 21, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Yeah but they'd have to deal with the Ubisoft crap launcher and DRM... No thank you. DRM Free GOG for the win!



i play games not launchers. It's better with no DRM but it's not how i pick games to play, quality is what matters.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 21, 2022)

Bomby569 said:


> i play games not launchers. It's better with no DRM but it's not how i pick games to play, quality is what matters.


Quality can not persist if the foundation on which it's built is garbage.

EDIT:
Just an FYI, DRM-Free means the installer can be downloaded, stored and installed at the will of the purchaser of the game, not the will of the publisher. This also means that if the publisher ever goes offline, out of business or decides to deny access for whatever reason, the user can still play their purchased games. Ubi, EA and others have a nasty habit of delisting, removing and denying access of titles on a whim. GOG does not do this and even if they did, we still own and can play our games. That does not happen with Ubi and others. So there's that...

Ne6togadno, Frick and I gave the inquiring user many quality choices for them to select from. You offered but one and insisted it is the only one needed. Your entire premise is flawed and easily disregarded.


----------



## Bomby569 (Aug 21, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Quality can not persist if the foundation on which it's built is garbage.
> 
> Ne6togadno, Frick and I gave the inquiring user many quality choices for them to select from. You offered but one and insisted it is the only one needed. Your entire premise is flawed and easily disregarded.



what the hell is wrong with you? the only game he needed was a joke obviously, everyone prefers a different type of game and play-style. And i didn't insist on anything, just rebuted your drm/launcher claim. Let him choose whatever he wants.


----------



## kapone32 (Aug 22, 2022)

I recently got back into Everspace 2. The music, the action and open world effect are stellar in this Game. More Freelancer than the original Game.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 22, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Quality can not persist if the foundation on which it's built is garbage.
> 
> Ne6togadno, Frick and I gave the inquiring user many quality choices for them to select from. You offered but one and insisted it is the only one needed. Your entire premise is flawed and easily disregarded.


I somewhat agree, Ubisoft sucks and as they had that thing (removing inactive accounts) which had controversy. I don't HATE them but it still sucks.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 22, 2022)

Bomby569 said:


> what the hell is wrong with you? the only game he needed was a joke obviously,


You did not state it in a joking manner.


----------



## Sithaer (Aug 22, 2022)

Bomby569 said:


> i play games not launchers. It's better with no DRM but it's not how i pick games to play, quality is what matters.



This I kinda agree with, I'm not a fan of those launchers either but eh whatever I'm not gonna limit myself like that if I happen to like a game and want to play/buy it. _ 'I'm one of those ppl who day 1 bought EPIC exclusives like Borderlands 3 and did not give a damn about it that its on EPIC and I still don't'_
Life is already too short and shit in general to limit down even my main hobby _'casual gaming' _so ye.

As for what I'm playing, well I've played a lot less lately so I'm still yet to finish Immortals Fenyx Rising, pretty much played it during summer like a few hours here and there. I'm somewhat close-ish to the end of the main game but then I still have the DLCs left to play. 
Its a not a small game thats for sure and I like to explore and collect stuff/do puzzles alongside the story missions.
I also got distracted with Outriders Worldslayer and nowadays I'm also playing Tower of Fantasy + gonna play the new Season 27 in Diablo 3 too thats starting later this week.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 22, 2022)

DRM is generally a bitch but most launchers are fine. Never had any problems with Steam, and Origin (or EA Play these days) has also been fine for me.


----------



## InVasMani (Aug 22, 2022)

Valve made the user experience better with Steam in addition to having a good store front. That actually put some care and thought into it with Linux support, controller support, and so on that makes it stand out versus the other corporate industry try hard copy cats. It doesn't matter how much money Epic pisses away on it's store front if they've got no foresight on how to improve it to attract people into using it. The same is true of the others all trying to emulate Valve. Perhaps they'll get better in time, but Valve is just head and shoulders better right now in area's that the others are coming up short.


----------



## Bomby569 (Aug 22, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> You did not state it in a joking manner.



your life will be too short if you get that upset because of my one game to rule them all claim, joking or not.


----------



## Frick (Aug 22, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> I recently got back into Everspace 2. The music, the action and open world effect are stellar in this Game. More Freelancer than the original Game.



Oohh I didn't even know it existed. Will definitely check it out!

No wait early access. No then. Slated for release early 2023 though, so not too far off.


----------



## kapone32 (Aug 22, 2022)

Frick said:


> Oohh I didn't even know it existed. Will definitely check it out!
> 
> No wait early access. No then. Slated for release early 2023 though, so not too far off.


Even in early access it still is very nice. By the time 2023 comes around there probably will be more star systems to explore. I will say already that distress calls, unknown signals, support and main and side missions are already there and quite fun. I have not even talked about the RPG element of the Game that is very addictive. As an example I spent 20 minutes hanging around a Outlaw Outpost in the Ceto System. After I took out the turrets and garrison. I collected the rewards like Credits, Power Unit Hx-1, Aetheum Crystal, Copper, Guns, Missles and sensors to name a few. I was looking for some titanium for a perk I want. Well every 3 minutes more units would jump in which I could jump and destroy with impunity. If you get into a location that is too hot you can turn around and jump out of that space. The ship list is small but diverse enough that anyone can find their favourite. Even the story is engaging because of how it is tied to your progress in the Game.


----------



## Sithaer (Aug 22, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> Even in early access it still is very nice. By the time 2023 comes around there probably will be more star systems to explore. I will say already that distress calls, unknown signals, support and main and side missions are already there and quite fun. I have not even talked about the RPG element of the Game that is very addictive. As an example I spent 20 minutes hanging around a Outlaw Outpost in the Ceto System. After I took out the turrets and garrison. I collected the rewards like Credits, Power Unit Hx-1, Aetheum Crystal, Copper, Guns, Missles and sensors to name a few. I was looking for some titanium for a perk I want. Well every 3 minutes more units would jump in which I could jump and destroy with impunity. If you get into a location that is too hot you can turn around and jump out of that space. The ship list is small but diverse enough that anyone can find their favourite. Even the story is engaging because of how it is tied to your progress in the Game.



So this is not a rogue like game as the first one was?
It was kinda cool but that genre/type is not really my cup of tea so I didn't play it mucha and ever since Freelancer I've been trying to find something similar and more recent-ish. _'played Freelancer a lot back in the days'_

Tbh I did not play any space game since Starlink Battle for Atlas which I liked tho its not the same.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 22, 2022)

It seems we're all getting a bit off topic, eh? Let's rope ourselves in...


----------



## kapone32 (Aug 22, 2022)

Sithaer said:


> So this is not a rogue like game as the first one was?
> It was kinda cool but that genre/type is not really my cup of tea so I didn't play it mucha and ever since Freelancer I've been trying to find something similar and more recent-ish. _'played Freelancer a lot back in the days'_
> 
> Tbh I did not play any space game since Starlink Battle for Atlas which I liked tho its not the same.


This is head and shoulders above the first Game. Do you remember Darkstar One? The thing that I like about this is it is not Elite Dangerous or No Man's Sky. From the beginning you are an intricate part of the story and everything you do remains. Let's say early in the Campaign you are in a battle where there is a Jump gate. You may end up with more items than you can carry. It's ok though because later on when you can send some items directly to your home base you will have all of those items to sell, use or dismantle. As the Game grows you will get more and more items to farm around Jump Gates.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 22, 2022)

jbwheels said:


> Quite a list! Thank you!


Here's another point & click adventure that is currently on give-away at GOG;








						STASIS
					

STASIS is a point-and-click, sci-fi, horror adventure game played from a unique isometr




					www.gog.com
				



I haven't played this one, but it seems worth a look.


----------



## jbwheels (Aug 22, 2022)

I've got quite a list now Thanks again, everyone!  I'm happy to take more suggestions, though, as long as it doesn't detract from the topic. PM if you like.

jbwheels


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 22, 2022)

Back to DOOM Eternal and getting a tad frustrated with some almost impossible platform jumps. Tomb Raider 1 was easier than this nonsense.


----------



## Bomby569 (Aug 22, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> Back to DOOM Eternal and getting a tad frustrated with some almost impossible platform jumps. Tomb Raider 1 was easier than this nonsense.



i hated the platforming, i mean it's doom you getting into hard places was part of the original but not with impossible platforming.


Liked Stray so much that i went back for a 2nd playthrough for the collectibles. What a gem.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 23, 2022)

jbwheels said:


> I've got quite a list now Thanks again, everyone!  I'm happy to take more suggestions, though, as long as it doesn't detract from the topic. PM if you like.
> 
> jbwheels


Do check in and let us know what you get into and have fun with. Cheers mate!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 23, 2022)

20 years later .... (it was my first game on OG Xbox and i even bought the GOTY for my PC later ... )

OpenMW 0.47.0 plus a few other mods (nothing big now ...)

in 3k ... ofc, i reach the main screen the music start ... tears of joy 


aaahhhh, Saint Jiub, Jiub the Eradicator bane of the winged menace ... or at least he will be later 



yeah still great all these years later


let's go for a Nord Battlemage, yeah i know ... nords are not fonds of that ... but my Skyrim Archmage playthrough was fun ... plus  Battlemage he will have a BFA (Big Fudgin Axe) plus only Nords make good candidate for my handsome lookalike short hai... hairless... ok ok ... bald ... and my awesome beardedness!


alright, time to mod it until it crashes! what? you thought i would be playing morrowind? Mod it until it crashes is the real game!
just like that:


ok ok ... maybe i will play it ... it's still one of my favorites games in the TES franchise (call me an heretic but TESV is my blast ... TESII Daggerfall come after then TESIII Morrowind and TESIV Oblivion )


----------



## Lorena Flower (Aug 23, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> I recently got back into Everspace 2. The music, the action and open world effect are stellar in this Game. More Freelancer than the original Game.


Ohhhh....this is really cool game!


----------



## xtreemchaos (Aug 23, 2022)

Doom 64, its free on epic, a classics that runs in UW.

pic looks a bit blurry but i was moving at speed it dont look like that to the eye.
i took one for taking this pic.


----------



## dewiclements (Aug 23, 2022)

I play PUBG now. The main highlight of this game is its realistic graphics I adore it.


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 23, 2022)

xtreemchaos said:


> Doom 64, its free on epic, a classics that runs in UW.
> View attachment 259118
> pic looks a bit blurry but i was moving at speed it dont look like that to the eye.
> i took one for taking this pic.


I need to claim it, feels bad to let it pass.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 23, 2022)

Playing Unreal Gold at the moment. Never played it before, always loved Unreal Tournament since my windows 95 days, but for some reason I never got around to Unreal itself.

So far so good, enjoying it.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Aug 23, 2022)

chomiq, yes bud thats how i felt, ive got all the old Dooms but thay will not run right in UW .


----------



## AM4isGOD (Aug 23, 2022)

Sniper Elite 5 co-op with a bud, awesome looking game and best Sniper elite game.


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 23, 2022)

AM4isGOD said:


> Sniper Elite 5 co-op with a bud, awesome looking game and best Sniper elite game.


Very underrated with some unfair criticism in my opinion. Best looking SE game so far, too.


----------



## QuietBob (Aug 23, 2022)

xtreemchaos said:


> Doom 64, its free on epic, a classics that runs in UW.
> View attachment 259118
> pic looks a bit blurry but i was moving at speed it dont look like that to the eye.
> i took one for taking this pic.


Wow, this looks more like Quake than Doom! Will definitely try it out.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Aug 23, 2022)

yes it do look nice,  thay have kept the pixelated bits but it wouldnt be Doom without.


----------



## QuietBob (Aug 23, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> Playing Unreal Gold at the moment. Never played it before, always loved Unreal Tournament since my windows 95 days, but for some reason I never got around to Unreal itself.
> 
> So far so good, enjoying it.


Unless you're a purist, I'd strongly recommend these updates for a more modern experience:

Oldunreal's v227i Patch - a ton of fixes and updated DX9/OpenGL renderers
DX11 renderer v1.6.1 - most recent renderer
4K HD textures Extreme Edition v3.5 UTX - ultimate visual quality (require 227i patch)
Normal and height maps v1.0 - "3D" surface for textures (require DX11 renderer)
High Resolution Skins v3.1 - detailed character models, weapons and pickups (require 227i patch)


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 23, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> Unless you're a purist, I'd strongly recommend these updates for a more modern experience:
> 
> Oldunreal's v227i Patch - a ton of fixes
> DX11 renderer v1.6.1 - most recent renderer
> ...



I only have access to 8th gen Intel hd integrated graphics at the moment, I am guessing none of those will be ok to use without a dedicated gpu?


----------



## QuietBob (Aug 23, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I only have access to 8th gen Intel hd integrated graphics at the moment, I am guessing none of those will be ok to use without a dedicated gpu?


Definitely install the 227i patch for the updated renderers. Unreal Gold only has DX7 and buggy OpenGL support with the latest official patches. I'd recommend using the Enhanced OpenGL renderer that comes with the Oldunreal patch for a much smoother experience. Make sure not to enable real-time shadows as they absolutely tank the frame rate.

You should also be fine with the 4K texture pack and the hi res skins. Backup your [Textures] folder before installing them in case you're not satisfied with the performance.

The DX11 renderer, on the other hand, is very CPU and GPU intensive. I probably wouldn't recommend it for an IGP.


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 23, 2022)

xtreemchaos said:


> chomiq, yes bud thats how i felt, ive got all the old Dooms but thay will not run right in UW .











Also - GZDoom, all you need are WAD files.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 23, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> Unless you're a purist, I'd strongly recommend these updates for a more modern experience:
> 
> Oldunreal's v227i Patch - a ton of fixes and updated DX9/OpenGL renderers
> DX11 renderer v1.6.1 - most recent renderer
> ...



Great list of add on's @QuietBob


----------



## jesdals (Aug 23, 2022)

New season and new chores





Feels like the game keep getting better visuals


----------



## InVasMani (Aug 24, 2022)

DeadPoly early access game play is a  bit cludgy and rough around the edges currently, but the retro late 90's aesthetics, but with a more current era API in terms of lighting, shading, and post process effects. Similar to Rain of Rain 2 it has a bit of pleasing somewhat retro-era-look-future-era-post processed/shaded look to it.


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 24, 2022)

Aliens Elite Fireteam is a fun game and looks great too but I'm not sure if I could take hour after hour of hordes of Xenomorphs.
That's single player with two synthetics for support.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Aug 24, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> Aliens Elite Fireteam is a fun game and looks great too but I'm not sure if I could take hour after hour of hordes of Xenomorphs.
> That's single player with two synthetics for support.
> View attachment 259274



Yeh I've been wondering about this game, I don't play many multiplayer games but this one appeals to me because of Aliens.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 25, 2022)

Still enjoying GTA V (free roam) with some mods, at some areas I had fps as low as 60fps (with a lot going on) with my i7 6700K @4.5Ghz, now after the upgrades with an i7 12700K getting around 135fps in those areas!!
Fps upto around 160 @ 1440p.  Sofar satisfied with my new upgrades
New built , same MSI RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio, my CPU can keep my GPU in the 97~100% load, which the i7 6700K couldn't do with this game.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 26, 2022)

Dunno what magic Cockstar (no typo yo) has finally done, but even with my HTPC, GTA IV runs so damn fine that it feels like a new game. I don't have a low 1% or anything but I've seen dip to 40fps, and that's playable even still. Otherwise it runs almost all the time at solid 60fps.

And yeah, it's my favourite GTA with a faaaar amount. V was crap when compared to IV.



P4-630 said:


> Still enjoying GTA V (free roam) with some mods, at some areas I had fps as low as 60fps (with a lot going on) with my i7 6700K @4.5Ghz, now after the upgrades with an i7 12700K getting around 135fps in those areas!!
> Fps upto around 160 @ 1440p.  Sofar satisfied with my new upgrades
> New built , same MSI RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio, my CPU can keep my GPU in the 97~100% load, which the i7 6700K couldn't do with this game.


Oh, and just are playing V one post above.. well, we all have our opinions..


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 26, 2022)

Lenne said:


> V was crap when compared to IV.


I've played both. The GTA5 engine is leaps and bounds better than GTA4. You must be talking about the storyarc..


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Aug 27, 2022)

Just started Guild Wars 2. Liked the intro so far..

Now if I can scale up the UI...


----------



## 64K (Aug 27, 2022)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> Just started Guild Wars 2. Liked the intro so far..
> 
> Now if I can scale up the UI...



Really liked that game back in the day. I put over 300 hours into it before I finally got burned out on it. The main thing I liked about the game is that you got rewarded for helping other players out. I played as a male human warrior.

There's a lot to do in the game. Here's a site on tips for the beginner. Makes things easier to know what you should be doing.






						Tips - Guild Wars 2 Wiki (GW2W)
					






					wiki.guildwars2.com


----------



## InVasMani (Aug 27, 2022)

Played a bit of the original Guild Wars it was decent and had pretty good cut scenes back when it launched.


----------



## Vario (Aug 27, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Dunno what magic Cockstar (no typo yo) has finally done, but even with my HTPC, GTA IV runs so damn fine that it feels like a new game. I don't have a low 1% or anything but I've seen dip to 40fps, and that's playable even still. Otherwise it runs almost all the time at solid 60fps.
> 
> And yeah, it's my favourite GTA with a faaaar amount. V was crap when compared to IV.
> 
> ...


How do you feel about RDR2?

I think for single player, GTA IV > GTA V, but V is pretty fun for FiveM.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 27, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I've played both. The GTA5 engine is leaps and bounds better than GTA4. You must be talking about the storyarc..


I'd say that IV was badly optimized for the hardware of its time, ran like crap on PS3/X360 and especially with PC for a long time. Now it runs butterly smooth.

And I mean mostly by playabiliti and story. V was just too casual, but I have to admit that it's optimized pretty damn good.



Vario said:


> How do you feel about RDR2?
> 
> I think for single player, GTA IV > GTA V, but V is pretty fun for FiveM.


Never played the "GTA V Wild West DLC", haven't even played the first one even though I have it for PS3.


But I'll finally start Cyberpunk as I guess that most of the bugs have been squashed in 20 months.  I have to admit, that it's the only game where a ray-tracing capable card would be cool.


----------



## metaldc4life (Aug 27, 2022)

Skyrim..Heard it was a sub par game that won an award or two with potato graphics


----------



## Frick (Aug 27, 2022)

metaldc4life said:


> Skyrim..Heard it was a sub par game



This is actually true.

I installed Destiny 2 because I was hyper bored. And it's honestly pretty ok so far. Only a few hours in, but I sort of like it.


----------



## metaldc4life (Aug 27, 2022)

lol yeah 
Is Destiny or destiny 2 worth picking up??


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 27, 2022)

metaldc4life said:


> Skyrim..Heard it was a sub par game that won an award or two with potato graphics


Graphics aren't everything. I still play NES from time to time.

Just like any other Bethesda game, they doesn't look that great (like Fallout3, but with few mods, it gets a shinier surface).



metaldc4life said:


> lol yeah
> Is Destiny or destiny 2 worth picking up??


Destiny 2 is free on Epic until next thursday. You can't lose anything.


----------



## Frick (Aug 27, 2022)

metaldc4life said:


> lol yeah
> Is Destiny or destiny 2 worth picking up??



Destiny 2 is free to play, so you can always try it. Big download though, 100GB+.


----------



## metaldc4life (Aug 27, 2022)

oh yeah I agree i love using playing older games too


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 27, 2022)

Frick said:


> Destiny 2 is free to play, so you can always try it. Big download though, 100GB+.


I miss as a teen 2x 40GB HDD was fine. Now 4 terabytes isn't crap when I have many games installed. (though I have about 1.5TB of that for media and other stuff)


----------



## metaldc4life (Aug 27, 2022)

Lenne said:


> I miss as a teen 2x 40GB HDD was fine. Now 4 terabytes isn't crap when I have many games installed. (though I have about 1.5TB of that for media and other stuff)



I know right?
I remember when my bro had an 80gb hdd and we had EVERYTHING in it! xD
Really eats up all your storage just to play a game these days....


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 27, 2022)

metaldc4life said:


> oh yeah I agree i love using playing older games too


Depends of the game  I'll probably play few missions of GTA IV before I'll fire up CP2077. Normally I'd play a game like GTA with keyboard and mouse, but it plays surprisingly fine with a controller, that's why I play it on my 2nd PC and from TV. Also they've fixed the PC version so now it actually runs pretty smoothly (most of the time a solid 60fps, sometimes it drops to 40-ish but that's still fine).


----------



## InVasMani (Aug 27, 2022)

metaldc4life said:


> Skyrim..Heard it was a sub par game that won an award or two with potato graphics



Sub-par wares and not enough sits, but if you haz hamburger Khajiit has junk 4 exchange.


----------



## Frick (Aug 27, 2022)

Lenne said:


> I miss as a teen 2x 40GB HDD was fine. Now 4 terabytes isn't crap when I have many games installed. (though I have about 1.5TB of that for media and other stuff)



1.44MB fitted Nesticle and several games...


----------



## metaldc4life (Aug 27, 2022)

InVasMani said:


> Sub-par wares and not enough sits, but if you haz hamburger Khajiit has junk 4 exchange.



Khajiit too sneaky like snake to buy things from...


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 27, 2022)

Frick said:


> 1.44MB fitted Nesticle and several games...


I remember when I didn't have an internet connection and yet didn't have my first (128MB Creative) mp3-player, I remember well when I got NES/SNES games with floppies which I downloaded elsewhere. Got the emulators as my friends burned those on a cd.

Miss those days.


----------



## metaldc4life (Aug 27, 2022)

Lenne said:


> I remember when I didn't have an internet connection and yet didn't have my first (128MB Creative) mp3-player, I remember well when I got NES/SNES games with floppies which I downloaded elsewhere. Got the emulators as my friends burned those on a cd.
> 
> Miss those days.



I remember the days of old when my Dad used to cuss up a storm when 56k internet dropped ROFL (sorry dad!)


----------



## Frick (Aug 27, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Destiny 2 is free on Epic until next thursday. You can't lose anything.



I think it's a DLC that's free.

It's really interesting that one of the loading screen tips is a link to Bungies mental health support.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 27, 2022)

metaldc4life said:


> I remember the days of old when my Dad used to cuss up a storm when 56k internet dropped ROFL (sorry dad!)


Never had a dial-up connection, got straight a 512/128kbit cable back in the day.



Frick said:


> I think it's a DLC that's free.
> 
> It's really interesting that one of the loading screen tips is a link to Bungies mental health support.


I doubt as doesn't Epic give always the basic game + maybe some DLC on giveaways? Haven't installed though as well, as we've speaking about storage space, I'd need to delete something first


----------



## metaldc4life (Aug 27, 2022)

Lenne said:


> I remember when I didn't have an internet connection and yet didn't have my first (128MB Creative) mp3-player, I remember well when I got NES/SNES games with floppies which I downloaded elsewhere. Got the emulators as my friends burned those on a cd.
> 
> Miss those days.



I remember the day when we upgraded our commadore PC at the gateway pc store when my Dad received money from a settlement..
My Mom and Dad gave us 200 Games that he bought for us.. 200!
and nearly ALL fit on the hard drive.. lol  :'')

Bittersweet..

Damn...those days are gone... :'''(



Lenne said:


> Never had a dial-up connection, got straight a 512/128kbit cable back in the day.
> 
> 
> I doubt as doesn't Epic give always the basic game + maybe some DLC on giveaways? Haven't installed though as well, as we've speaking about storage space, I'd need to delete something first



lol for 100gb!
reason i put that is because someone said it was 100gb to install base game..
how nice of epic to steal our ssd/ hdd space!


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 27, 2022)

metaldc4life said:


> I remember the day when we upgraded our commadore PC at the gateway pc store when my Dad received money from a settlement..
> My Mom and Dad gave us 200 Games that he bought for us.. 200!
> and nearly ALL fit on the hard drive.. lol  :'')
> 
> ...


Agree on that part which I've bolded. I remember back in the day when having a game running even with 1024x768 low at 30+ fps was fine. These days I must have 1080p60 (on my main PC) with max settings if possible. I have 1080 Ti so there isn't RTX, but otherwise I prefer running everything maxed out. Though in modern games, the difference between high and highest settings are usually minimum, but it can improve the fps hugely if I step down a little. Though CP2077 seems to be the only game so far my card can't run at 1080p maximum with solid 60fps.

On my 2nd PC I can make compromises, as it's basically a "console" for me. R9 290X is still a surprisingly fine card, especially with modified drivers.


----------



## 64K (Aug 27, 2022)

We've come a long, long way since I started gaming on an Atari 2600 console back in 1980 and the only thing that has remained constant over the years is that games have always required faster hardware, more memory and more storage space as the years go by. We already have games that require over 200 GB storage space.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2022)

I have a hybrid 80/20 sim racing rig that also serves as a flight simulator rig.  So I mainly play flight sims (FS2020, P3D, XP11).  Then for sim racing I play iRacing for online, and F122 for off line racing.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 27, 2022)

64K said:


> We've come a long, long way since I started gaming on an Atari 2600 console back in 1980 and the only thing that has remained constant over the years is that games have always required faster hardware, more memory and more storage space as the years go by. We already have games that require over 200 GB storage space.


I started with NES myself in the early 90s (I'm born in 1990), I still have the same NES and I play it from time to time.

I was shocked when I found out that Atari 2600 had only 128B of RAM, I can fill that with handwriting in 5-10 seconds.


----------



## Vario (Aug 27, 2022)

Lenne said:


> I'd say that IV was badly optimized for the hardware of its time, ran like crap on PS3/X360 and especially with PC for a long time. Now it runs butterly smooth.
> 
> And I mean mostly by playabiliti and story. V was just too casual, but I have to admit that it's optimized pretty damn good.
> 
> ...


I've played all the Rockstar GTA and Red Dead games including the 2D era.  RDR2 isn't remotely at all a GTA V Wild West DLC unless you only consider the rather terrible Red Dead Online and compare that to the slightly better but still terrible GTA (V) Online.  The reason I dislike the online modes is they are very shallow and consist of a means to sell interchangeable content (outfits and cars, grind game modes).

RDR2 single player mode, with its storyline focus, actually plays a lot more like a western themed RPG.  It is good for all the same reasons as GTA IV, it has a pretty solid storyline, memorable characters, and very well designed environments.  GTA V is weak on characters and plot and exists as a decent sandbox but not much more.  I think Red Dead Redemption and Red Dead Redemption 2 are some of the finest games that Rockstar has ever made.  I would place GTA IV and San Andreas in that pantheon as well.


----------



## InVasMani (Aug 27, 2022)

metaldc4life said:


> Khajiit too sneaky like snake to buy things from...



Khajiit fetch snake if you have coin!


----------



## metaldc4life (Aug 27, 2022)

InVasMani said:


> Khajiit fetch snake if you have coin!



Goes to buy snake from Khajiit.

"Not Enough Coin"


----------



## LifeOnMars (Aug 27, 2022)

Lenne said:


> I'd say that IV was badly optimized for the hardware of its time, ran like crap on PS3/X360 and especially with PC for a long time. Now it runs butterly smooth.
> 
> And I mean mostly by playabiliti and story. V was just too casual, but I have to admit that it's optimized pretty damn good.
> 
> ...



And you're missing out on DLSS which works wonders in Cyberpunk. 

Changing games, Have you played Twin Mirror Lenne? Don't Nod are the publisher and I'm a massive fan of LiS, like yourself. Just about to start a playthrough tonight.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 27, 2022)

LifeOnMars said:


> And you're missing out on DLSS which works wonders in Cyberpunk.
> 
> Changing games, Have you played Twin Mirror Lenne? Don't Nod are the publisher and I'm a massive fan of LiS, like yourself. Just about to start a playthrough tonight.


Dontnod as a publisher, what studio it's from? Anything Dontnod related is usually hella fine. For example, I love Remember me, Dontnod's first major game. Here's a clip by me beating one of its bosses (that music is DOPE). Played it on my friend and had to record it as he slept and snored like mofo  On the hardest ofc.










Which platform it is on? I'm broke atm but I'll get some money next month.


----------



## Frick (Aug 27, 2022)

Vario said:


> I've played all the Rockstar GTA and Red Dead games including the 2D era.  RDR2 isn't remotely at all a GTA V Wild West DLC unless you only consider the rather terrible Red Dead Online and compare that to the slightly better but still terrible GTA (V) Online.  The reason I dislike the online modes is they are very shallow and consist of a means to sell interchangeable content (outfits and cars, grind game modes).
> 
> RDR2 single player mode, with its storyline focus, actually plays a lot more like a western themed RPG.  It is good for all the same reasons as GTA IV, it has a pretty solid storyline, memorable characters, and very well designed environments.  GTA V is weak on characters and plot and exists as a decent sandbox but not much more.  I think Red Dead Redemption and Red Dead Redemption 2 are some of the finest games that Rockstar has ever made.  I would place GTA IV and San Andreas in that pantheon as well.



RDR2 is a pain to play though, IMO. The interface and controls are actively fighting against you. I really want to go on as it's really compelling but I dread launching it.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Aug 27, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Dontnod as a publisher, what studio it's from? Anything Dontnod related is usually hella fine. For example, I love Remember me, Dontnod's first major game. Here's a clip by me beating one of its bosses (that music is DOPE). Played it on my friend and had to record it as he slept and snored like mofo  On the hardest ofc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They partnered with Bandai Namco. Twin Mirror on Steam

Still shows Don't Nod as developer though. Obviously not a LiS beater but looking forward to a nice playthrough on it. It's UE4 but seems well optimised. 4K 60 not an issue at max (looks nice  but no stunner) and best of all,no stutter.

And to contribute to the Red Dead convo, I adored that game. Devoted many, many hours to it and some of the secrets/storylines/details are truly amazing. In my eyes, a masterpiece. Some days, I'd literally just go hunting all day


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 27, 2022)

LifeOnMars said:


> They partnered with Bandai Namco. Twin Mirror on Steam
> 
> Obviously not a LiS beater but looking forward to a nice playthrough on it. It's UE4 but seems well optimised. 4K 60 not an issue at max (looks nice  but no stunner) and best of all,no stutter.


28EUR.... I may get that in 6th day


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 28, 2022)

Frick said:


> 1.44MB fitted Nesticle and several games...


Ah that takes me back! I would never use Nesticle again, but damn the nostalgia is strong with that one!


----------



## Bomby569 (Aug 28, 2022)

I love this type of games









						Neon White on Steam
					

Neon White is a single-player speedrunning FPS where you can sacrifice your guns for godlike parkour moves.




					store.steampowered.com
				












						DeadCore on Steam
					

DeadCore is a Platformer-FPS blending exploration and speedrun. Become immersed in a futuristic and dreamlike adventure which will see you climb a huge Tower born from the void and truly put your capabilities to the test. Will you be able to reveal the secrets that lie beneath this fog-ridden world?




					store.steampowered.com
				




Kind of in the same ball park i guess. The first is a do a quick level, anime story driven cute platforming shooting thing, the second one is an insane beast that will absolutely crush you with insanely platforming and shooting straight out of the depths of hell


----------



## THE_EGG (Aug 28, 2022)

Recently on a racing game binge. Wreckfest this time.

I bought the car pack that had the Lada VAZ 2103 or 2105 - Zhiguli .... cos Lada hahaha

Some serious Garage 54 vibes now.


----------



## Vario (Aug 28, 2022)

THE_EGG said:


> Recently on a racing game binge. Wreckfest this time.
> 
> I bought the car pack that had the Lada VAZ 2103 or 2105 - Zhiguli .... cos Lada hahaha
> 
> ...


Great game, I occasionally race on either Poop Sock Shit Show (Dirty) or on Sue's (Clean) depending on what type of game play I am in the mood for.


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 28, 2022)

Always time for some HL2-Update.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 28, 2022)

Played some GTA IV and NOW, finally I'll hit the legit CP2077. Just need to have a cigarette first.


----------



## robot zombie (Aug 28, 2022)

I was on my way to the netrunner here in pacifica but I overshot and realized that the side of that massive hotel is like a gigantic stair case. I wanted to climb it, I spotted this weird little roof overhang area next to it. Couldn't see anything up there, but there was a gap in the highway fence with construction ramparts/stairs wrapping around to it.

Sadly, everyone's favorite group, "Captain Greech and the Shrimp Shack Shooters" has been murdered in cold blood by the Animals. To be fair, maybe don't borrow money from primal-themed brawler-cyborgs just to acquire things like multiple bass guitars for one musician, when you aren't even making money yet? Definitely don't argue with them, let alone TELL them you spent the money on multiple bass guitars for one musician.

Alas, no more CGatSSS.



At least the slumped-over guy had a legendary bra for me to take.

It's really pretty tucked away. There's pretty much no reason to come close enough to realize this is even here.




Oh... and I got the spec for the Comrade's Hammer, an iconic Burya with more penetration than normal tech weapons and explosive flechette. It features a 1-shot clip and doesn't take sights, but the legendary one has 4 mod slots and it does have its own built-in holo-rail sights. It gets shocking range and goes through multiple solid objects to reach targets. And it has the upside of being a non-charging tech weapon. You pull the trigger, and it fires at its max damage and penetration. I just give it +28% damage with legendary crunch mods and let it cut. So with appropriate reload perks, it can quickly pump out cannon beams far downrange through your cover and then their cover to deliver almost 2500 in thermal damage and 4000 total damage at level 30. It shreds multiple limbs off from 50m+. It looks like a rusted POS but it is an absolute monster gun. I can only imagine the pure terror of seeing little beams ripping through walls from nowhere, explosively eviscerating your buddies all around you. Investing in tech, crafting, and pistols has become so very worth it. But I'm pretty sure this thing is a killer even if it's totally outside of your class.

EDIT: So, I just got the handgun perk that doubles the damage in the last round of the clip. Since the Comerade's Hammer has a capacity of 1, every shot does 200% damage. So now regular hits pop for >10k damage. 

I also like to go doot doot with a silenced legendary ovurture revolver. Also 4 7% damage mods. Sneak around and doot doot their snoots, no noot noot. No see or hear... no shoot, no boot. Stealth and hacking continue to be extremely useful with no perks or attributes. I just buy good quickhacks for the best possible cyberdecks, use the stealth camo cyberware alongside other cyberware decreasing recovery time and increasing duration. Staying in stealth allows you to fully go into a different mode of play with a lot of different ways to approach situations, depending on which quickhacks you want to use and what special advantages your deck has. When it comes to cyberdecks, sandevistans, and berserks, they actually have some functional differences, as there are multiple named legendary models of each with different advantages and tradeoffs. I just needed a good silenced gun to back it up with, and headshots with the silenced ovurture are hitting for like 2000+ in practice.

Credit where credit is due. There are a lot of satisfying weapons to choose from - they feel good to use. The gameplay is very dynamic in the different tactical paths it allows you to casually lean into. It's not like other games where you necessarily have to invest in everything - you can pick and choose. I sometimes forget the guns and break out the legendary bleed-moded gorilla fists (they also weirdly have a mod that adds 15% health lol.) 2 from those does it, too. Only does more damage if I sprint at enemies and punch them at max speed. I can do the same with high powered shotguns. Every kill increases movement speed and reload speed. The faster I move when I shoot, the bigger the damage. So you basically just bee line from enemy to enemy, dash and double jump around. This would pair nicer with the grenade launcher, which I might go with, since the shotgun is in the same general combat arena as the hands, I intend to max body (negating the body door check boost of the hands) and it adds versatility to a close range option that I don't get by just having another close range option.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 29, 2022)

Now I have to admit that CP2077 feels pretty good. Playing at 1080p high with DRS on. As I have 1080 Ti so no RT eyecandy, I have to admit that what I've watched, this is the only game where a RT-capable card would be okay.

I'll continue soon.


----------



## Dirt Chip (Aug 29, 2022)

Looking for someone to play UGH! with.
Anyone?


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 29, 2022)

That enigmatic HL2 ending, again.


----------



## QuietBob (Aug 29, 2022)

This was the hardest scrape so far. You are confronted with a big group of enemies without the chance to avoid them. They spawn near your location and block all escape routes. You have no place to hide and the troops move on you aggressively. Basically, the game wants you to either engage in a hopeless battle, or flee while taking damage. But I'm playing a pacifist approach (on the highest difficulty), and still want to show those troopers who's who. Could there possibly be another way? It's Deus Ex, right?



The AI has an unfair advantage here in that it is always aware of your position and can "see" through walls, floors and other solid obstacles - even when you're fully cloaked and motionless. And it pursues you relentlessly throughout the map. It took some unconventional tactics and a few reloads, but in the end I prevailed! All troops have been incapacitated in a non-lethal manner, but boy, did they try...


----------



## InVasMani (Aug 29, 2022)

Anyone else wondering what was done to them once incapacitated. It's Deus Ex, right? You made a human corpse bridge nicely done.


----------



## QuietBob (Aug 29, 2022)

Dirt Chip said:


> Looking for someone to play UGH! with.
> Anyone?


You mean this?


----------



## Dirt Chip (Aug 29, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> You mean this?


Yep.
Greatest multiplayer game of all time.

Wish I could find it to run on win 10...


----------



## Frick (Aug 29, 2022)

Launched Destiny 2, there was a video I skipped. I assumed it was like the intro movie or something. Then there's a loading screen and then a cutscene in which a smuggler or whatever I've never had anything to do with is thanking me for helping him and I'm on a mission, and it's like a campaign I think, and I have no idea where I am or who anyone is or how it all started because the game just started it for me without input, and I might be a pirate now?


----------



## QuietBob (Aug 29, 2022)

Dirt Chip said:


> Wish I could find it to run on win 10...


It can be downloaded from one of those "abandonware" sites. You could either emulate the C64/Amiga version or play the DOS port in DOSbox.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 29, 2022)

Some FF VIII Remastered. I'm on to "disc 4" and I guess I'll finish it with this sitting. With few cigarette and bathroom breaks.


----------



## InVasMani (Aug 29, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> It can be downloaded from one of those "abandonware" sites.



That's where I like to download more memory from!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 29, 2022)

hell (well obviously) yeah!

since bethlauncher died, i could finally redeem my Doom Eternal key, but when i swapped my GPU i had an odd Vulkan error that prevented me to launch it, did not pay too much mind, i had a huge backlog to clear before Doom Eternal legit this time ... wait, i mean, if i have a paid key and physical box even if i had to use a cracked install since the launcher where i was supposed to register it did constantly give "oopsies we got a downsie ... tee hee *winky face* *cute smile*" it was already legit... no? oh well, NEVERMIND now my key is indeed registered and i can play it.

1620p Ultra Nightmare preset (Ultra Nightmare performance metrics also ... for the "nerdstats" right screen ) Vulkan, RT on ... fps during actions 70 and above, 90ish anywhere else ... impressive
(well my 1070 and 6600K gave me 35ish if i wanted ultra nightmare )

158fps RT on main menu versus 210fps RT off  (also Quakecon slayer skin   )



OH YES I CAN!

aherm ... i can't ... ok ...


oh well ... that one and Necromunda : Hired Gun ... yeah stress reliever for afterwork? i just have to think the enemies are little noisy kids and i am OK! (joke but no joke ... kids in a thermal bath transform a place of wellness and quiet into a zoo ...  )


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Aug 30, 2022)

Well, I am sick at home. 

You know what that means...

CONTROL marathon!

Amazon Luna (?) has it for free until September 1. I finished the campaign today. 

I learned that it was free yesterday. 

Also, cloud gaming would be not too bad if I wasn't using WiFi. Input lag is not as bad as I expected - wouldn't like to try a "MMOFPS" game unless maybe the hosting server was the render server as well.


----------



## SN2716057 (Aug 30, 2022)

Currently only doing side missions, and trying to remember all the key-combos


----------



## robot zombie (Aug 31, 2022)

A couple of nights ago I was taking bedtime dabs (gubby says I can take my medicine) and got nostalgic for Paper Mario 64. I really liked that game as a kid - all of my friends missed it because it was on the tail end of the n64's life cycle, but I got so into it that I had the *good* strategy guide. My 11-year-old ass had gamefaqs printouts. In notepad, I made my own little cheat sheets for the recipes, little maps... things like that. So when I got back inside, I got it set up.

And here I am, still playing it a couple of days later. It's nowhere near as big or deep as Super Mario RPG for SNES (underappreciated,) but man is it charming with lots of unique characters and places. The RPG systems are somewhat simple, but rewarding. The action system was pretty revolutionary for its time. As far as turn-based action goes, it's actually really fun and satisfying. There are all kinds of different moves with different button sequences to get extra phases, damage, and effects. Some come from equipment, while countless others come from badges. The badge system adds a lot of versatility to your combat, kind of like spells but instead Mario gets different attacks with different actions to time. So many to collect as you go, creatively pair them up and you find there's an actual meta to it. I didn't get it as a kid. The badges are where the real RPG guts are. You can basically make Mario run a range of different builds based on his badge rollout. You can have glass canons and tanks - you can go really deep into a low hp buff and move set. You can emphasize damage with different types of attacks, add multi-target capability, so on. That's a cool element for this kind of RPG. It is a little simpler than Japanese SNES RPGs a little before it, but in those, your builds are more grindy and rigid. In Paper Mario, your base level just determines the overall limits of how strong and capable mario can be. You can choose to add HP, FP(for special moves,) and badge points. Personally, I prioritize the latter two, but the point is that leveling is just about base stats. You spec in and out of builds dynamically with the badges. Once you get a lot of of BP and FP, it gets surprisingly deep.

You also have out of combat moves that can be used not only for traversal, but to initiate combat as well. Each party member has their own move. The party system is yet another element that spices it up. You have party members that you acquire along the way, of which you can have one at a time walk/fight with you, switching on the fly. They don't really have hp like you do, and the rare times they do take damage, it takes them out of the fight for x amount of turns. But they all have different moves with different strategic advantages and drawbacks. There are also the star powers. Along the way you rescue 7 star spirits, each of which give you either an excellent support move or a pinch-hitter attack of some sort, each one taking it's share of a bar that grows with each spirit you rescue and charges either passively, or by using a turn to boost it up more. There is a badge that adds to the passive charging, and another for the active.

It's all very fun and intuitive to just pick up and get into. You gotta love that art style too. This one and The Thousand Year Door are my favorites in the series. From there, it gets pretty mixed on the execution for me. These just have so much character, and they're fun games to just kick back and play. Laid back old school JRPG adventure in a different package. A a nice tight package, mind you. TTYOD took everything good about it and expanded it. They made good use of the gamecube's abilities to make a much bigger, meatier Paper Mario and that too would be a tough one to emulate for years. That and Windwaker were the dream.

I will also say... emulating this game is a breeze nowadays. Project64 is basically good to go out of the packed exe.

Back around 2010, Paper Mario was notoriously hard to emulate. I tried but it often ran and looked terrible, with lots of rendering problems. It took me weeks of digging around for different versions of different video plugins, addons to those plugins, the right version of the right emulator that would behave how that game liked, and the right esoteric settings to enable/disable. I did eventually get it running decently well. But now the version of GLideN64 that it comes with gets the video more or less perfect, with a lot of decent texture enhancement like brz and hq4x. You can upscale the rendering resolution to get much better outlines at increased resolutions. I've got it at like 10x to do 960x720 with hq4x on top and I'd say it looks pretty decent. Obvious inaccuracy but everything generally looks clean. It runs flawlessly to begin with, but has a lot of useful settings and general power over rendering methods. It already has HLE support for more performance and capability range. I grabbed Azimer Audio to have HLE audio as well. Force interpreter. The RSP PJ64 comes with isn't really configurable, but in the app settings, you can influence it and it is a good stable RSP. With that, HLE plugins just make sense. The input plugin it came with has excellent controller support and I had my 360 controller set up in under a minute. It lets you map sticks/pads to the c-buttons, d-pad, and analog stick wholesale. It's all just so easy now, man.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 1, 2022)

Losing your head in Dead island.


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 1, 2022)

Trying my hand at Planetary Annihilation  I suppose its all about scale, more macro than micro? Titans are fun and all but I generally don't even get to them? How DO battles get big? The (easy) AI seems to rush every time... or is this a case of git gud?



Splinterdog said:


> Losing your head in Dead island.
> View attachment 260284


How so, lost, its right there!


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 1, 2022)

Dominaria United just released today, so I will be doing Sealed Deck tournamnets and Drafts all night, and all weekend.


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 1, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> Dominaria United just released today, so I will be doing Sealed Deck tournamnets and Drafts all night, and all weekend.


Sweet! Got a prerelease this Sunday at an LGS


----------



## Frick (Sep 3, 2022)

Trying to really get into CK3, but it's hard when they say stuff like this:

"As of September 13, we will be altering the prices of our Flavor Packs (_Northern Lords _and _Fate of Iberia_) to reflect the overall value of this kind of content moving forward. This means that the current price point of these two products will increase from 6.99 USD to 12.99 USD. This of course, is changed equivalent to the regional pricing of your area and may vary. This change will also be reflected in future Flavor Packs whose cost will be more in line with this price point."

Flavour packs are small DLC's that deal with specific regions, and thus can be avoided if you're not interested in that region. I've generally been ok with PDX's DLC policy over the years, but for CK3 ... probably not. Raising prices going forward is one thing, raising prices for stuff already out is just bad.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 3, 2022)

Currently play with this;








						Immortal Redneck
					

Immortal Redneck is an FPS set in Egypt with rogue-lite elements. The game mixes old-sch




					www.gog.com
				



It's currently free and actually fun and funny!


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Sep 3, 2022)

Frick said:


> Trying to really get into CK3, but it's hard when they say stuff like this:
> 
> "As of September 13, we will be altering the prices of our Flavor Packs (_Northern Lords _and _Fate of Iberia_) to reflect the overall value of this kind of content moving forward. This means that the current price point of these two products will increase from 6.99 USD to 12.99 USD. This of course, is changed equivalent to the regional pricing of your area and may vary. This change will also be reflected in future Flavor Packs whose cost will be more in line with this price point."
> 
> Flavour packs are small DLC's that deal with specific regions, and thus can be avoided if you're not interested in that region. I've generally been ok with PDX's DLC policy over the years, but for CK3 ... probably not. Raising prices going forward is one thing, raising prices for stuff already out is just bad.


 Thats a nice way of saying they need more money to cover costs.  Can't imagine the backlash on their forums.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 3, 2022)

Fried walker in Dead Island. This is a really fun game, especially when guns appear


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 4, 2022)

I'm always playing with the settings on the video plugin, trying to get Paper Mario both looking better and doing so at high resolution.

Right now I'm hovering between 1024x768 and 1280x960 with 6xBRZ texture enhancement. On a 1080p display, that's filling a good bit of the screen. The itty bitty textures can only take so much, but BRZ is a great algorithm. GLideN64 has options for additional smoothing/sharpening filtering (probably just stock bilinear,) but the sharpening is horrendous and the smoothing causes weird little artifacts with this texture enhancement. It works better with HQ4x and 2x, which look great at ~1.5x res. It's also a little finnicky about the video resolution. HQ4x and family will scale at any weird resolution and it will blur, but it'll be organic. The distortion from resolution mismatch at these odd points of alignment with BRZ upscaling multipliers is worse, but it's overall crisper and cleaner when matched. Paper Mario actually runs at the n64's max res, which is 640x480. So for any of them to work without crunching too much, close to double res is needed. This ends up being okay, because BRZ happens to look better the more you crank the multiplier and resolution. HQ4/2x are better for lower resolutions. I let the base render resolution scale to the higher video res, too. You can go as far as 16x manually, but matching resolution with 4x MSAA is generally enough and Paper Mario can begin to develop lag/slowdown if you push the rendering too much... and it'll be right in those exact timing moments that it will consistently have that microchop. Even though things aren't 3D, the internal resolution for the geometry vectors still matters. In Paper Mario, everything generally looks flat, like sprites, but it's all regular 3D. It's just a mix of 2D and 3D meshes mapped to textures that are designed to look like paper sprites and scattered across a 3D space. If you let it draw the meshes at 480 while running at much above that resolution, the edges really smudge out. The game also does have some effects that are based on vector geometry, which will get abundantly clearer at high resolutions if the base resolution is higher too.

I'm getting to one of my favorite chapters. The spooky-ghosty stuff is always my favorite aesthetic.








Obviously a fair bit of distortion with this scaling algorithm if you view these full size. I think it looks surprisingly good, compared to the puddle it would be with bare upascaling. 480p is a preeeettttty tiny starting point, even at my ppi. What I really wish for is additional processing I've seen with other emulators. I think it might've been ZSNES that had a "TV mode" which gave the completely sharp, unfiltered, scaled pixel edges a very distinctly CRT-esque horizontal smudge and added faint, smooth scanlines. I need something like that on top of this. I think you can hook ReShade into this, too. I might be able to make it happen that way. I'd love to just run this into a real color CRT, though.

I made it to the mansion where Bow is.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 4, 2022)

Beyond: Two Souls on PS3. Messed up few times so I guess I'll have somewhat a bad ending.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 4, 2022)

Days Gone on Game+ with all the stuff collected during the first outing. Still an amazing game.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Sep 4, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> Days Gone on Game+ with all the stuff collected during the first outing. Still an amazing game.
> View attachment 260655


Agreed, enjoyed that one a lot on both PS and PC.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 5, 2022)

LifeOnMars said:


> Agreed, enjoyed that one a lot on both PS and PC.


Frankly, the attention to detail is stunning and I still don't understand why there were so many bad reviews - mainly from gaming journos it has to be said. That in itself probably scuppered any hopes of a sequel, but Sony now wants to make a film of it. Not always a safe bet with video games.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Sep 5, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> Frankly, the attention to detail is stunning and I still don't understand why there were so many bad reviews - mainly from gaming journos it has to be said. That in itself probably scuppered any hopes of a sequel, but Sony now wants to make a film of it. Not always a safe bet with video games.



Speaking as someone who's never played, it seemed like there was something of a "more of the same" effect going on.  Open world, generic protagonist, depressing setting, etc.  What sometimes gets missed from the reviewer side, I feel, is that in a world full of cheeseburgers, there's still value in a _really_ well-made cheeseburger.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 5, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> I feel, is that in a world full of cheeseburgers, there's still value in a _really_ well-made cheeseburger.


This. Fully agree! And I'll add in that there is always value in people who take pride in their work!


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Sep 5, 2022)

Does anyone have a copy of the original Road Rash for PC?  Or know where to get it?


----------



## InVasMani (Sep 5, 2022)

There is road redemption kind of the spiritual successor to road rash, but w/o the Soundgarden so kind of outshined by the original really.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 6, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Beyond: Two Souls on PS3. Messed up few times so I guess I'll have somewhat a bad ending.


Finished it. Holy balls what an experience 

I'd say that only the controls are practically horrible, otherwise pure gold like Quantic Dream's games always are. Need to buy Detroit: Become Human to PC one day as I don't have a console for that.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Sep 6, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Finished it. Holy balls what an experience
> 
> I'd say that only the controls are practically horrible, otherwise pure gold like Quantic Dream's games always are. Need to buy Detroit: Become Human to PC one day as I don't have a console for that.


Controls are perfect on PC, out of interest, why didn't you play that version?


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 6, 2022)

LifeOnMars said:


> Controls are perfect on PC, out of interest, why didn't you play that version?


I had the PS3 version already collecting dust on my shelf, so I didn't want to pay twice for a game I haven't finished even once. I'll play The Last of Us next, also on PS3. Haven't played that ever as well.


----------



## LigmaSlayer69 (Sep 6, 2022)

Amnesia: Rebirth. Got it for free a while back and never touched it LMAO. Figure now is as good a time as any to give it a shot.


----------



## jallenlabs (Sep 6, 2022)

7 days to die.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Sep 6, 2022)

LigmaSlayer69 said:


> Amnesia: Rebirth. Got it for free a while back and never touched it LMAO. Figure now is as good a time as any to give it a shot.


I grabbed that one too, let me know how it plays.


----------



## LigmaSlayer69 (Sep 6, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> I grabbed that one too, let me know how it plays.


Capped at 60fps but plays and looks great, definitely recommend giving it a try. I'm not too far in yet but I'm liking what I've played. (y)


----------



## DuxCro (Sep 6, 2022)

Playing Half Life 2. Game I somehow never finished, but played many times over years. Currently finished prison section. Which is the farthest I ever came in this game.


----------



## nomdeplume (Sep 6, 2022)

Submerged: Hidden Dreams and first five minutes of the equally free Shadow of the Tomb Raider Definitive Edition before iGPU locks up.


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 6, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Speaking as someone who's never played, it seemed like there was something of a "more of the same" effect going on.  Open world, generic protagonist, depressing setting, etc.  What sometimes gets missed from the reviewer side, I feel, is that in a world full of cheeseburgers, there's still value in a _really_ well-made cheeseburger.



Yep. I find browsing some forum about any game is a much more informative deal. Forum activity, how lively are certain sections and how frequent is bug fixing etc. And some user reviews, you just gotta know what to look for in your favorite type of gaming.

The well made cheeseburger thing is a thing for sure. Its the only way games truly progress and only a tiny handful of cheeseburgers truly taste great.


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 6, 2022)

Closest game I had in weeks:


----------



## Cvrk (Sep 7, 2022)

I promise you he was like this when i got here


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 8, 2022)

F.E.A.R. has a good old fashioned shooter vibe and thankfully it's not as scary as this shot would suggest. Not yet anyway.


----------



## sniperstyx (Sep 8, 2022)

TF2 most of the time (I also make maps for it), some Minecraft and Gmod from time to time (whenever I get friends to play with) and others (I have over 350 games on Steam, so I got plenty of games to play )


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 9, 2022)

Paper Mario is proving to be a great wind down game. It's just so relaxing and generally chill.

I've just beaten the chapter with the Shy Guy's Toybox nonsense. I farmed some Cake Mix in there for when I get some Melon from the island later. Gotta make Yoshi Cookies and Shroom Cakes.

My Mario has been overpowered in terms of damage and moveset since the end of chapter 2. I've just racked up a lot of badges and emphasized points to wear them and flower points to use the moves a ton. I have one badge that gives me an additional extra point in damage if I stick the action command, which I always will. I also have another that gives me a flat point of damage. So my double jump alone does way more than it's supposed to. I can run through enemies, and I do fight most of them. There's even another badge that gives me another point of damage negation for successfully blocking, and another to make timing that stuff more generous. Been wearing a badge that gives me money for items used in combat throughout the whole playthrough, so I always have lots of coins to buy the best stuff from the badge shop. I generally use Tayce T.'s cooked items for better value and properties, boosting it up. Ingredients you buy can be cooked into items that allow you to recoup the cost of with the payout badge. So I just make and use lots of consumables to drive a Mario with little in HP, but a lot of force to throw around different ways. Play around with lots of different badge setups.

I figure if I just don't have enough HP at some point from barely investing in it, I have already collected 3 HP Plus badges, which give a level's worth of hp[5] for a level's worth of bp[3]. So I can exchange some of those levels invested in wearing badges to make Mario tankier dynamically. But I tend to favor strategy for avoiding those big hits.

I've been running into this guy a lot while doing the different fetch quests available in places you've already been when you are first allowed to go to the island. Boosted my star point collection up quite a bit.



Something like 14 from that. I was diligent collecting all of them I could find elsewhere, for the most part. You can find more in panels you recently got the ability to ground pound. The Koopa Koot favors are worth doing, he occasionally gives out a whole 3 star pieces. You can get at least a dozen from him. Delivering the letters nets lots of star pieces, too. There's also a long chain letter worth tossing around till the end of it, you get the Lucky Day badge, which is OP as fuck because it gives you a 25% chance for total damage negation. You can add Pretty Lucky, a cheap tradable badge to up the odds further and become pretty hard to hit.

By the end of chapter 3, I already had 25, which is enough to trade for a Power Plus badge early. It costs a whopping 6 badge points (2 levels' worth,) but if you've invested in BP early like I have, you can equip it for a +1 damage boost, which is great in this game. It's like being able to do the damage of Mario's best boots, which aren't available till the tail end of the game. Again, you can pair that up with other boosts to do massive damage. For just 2FP, I can do a quake hammer that hits every ground/ceiling enemy for 4 damage. Metal hammer does 7. Double jump can do 8. When it would usually do 4. It's already pretty endgame. This is fairly 'big block' turn-based combat... as in the turn-pacing is fast with battles turning over in just small handfuls of turns. So you gain huge advantages by doubling your damage per turn.

There are several great badges to trade the star pieces for. They seem rare, but they're surprisingly common. As of starting chapter 5, I have another 24, and I've already traded in at least 32.

I've also been taking advantage of unlocking the ability to combine items as ingredients. Back in Dry Dry Desert, Chapter 2, I collected a bunch of dried fruit. I actually have like, 5 tucked away.



Kind of a rare drop from the Pokeys in the desert. I fought a good like, 15 (at least) separate battles while exploring to get 5 of them. I was geared-up to do that quickly and efficiently. Just on their own, they're a great item to have. They heal 15hp in a time when the best item you could otherwise get heals just 10. So it's appealing to use. But like the precious Whacka's Bumps, it's worth holding onto until you unlock the full range of recipes. At that time, you can spend another 3 coins on some Dried Pasta and make a Dried Fruit into a Yummy Meal, which heals an excellent 20hp/fp. [fwiw, the Whacka's Bump combines with Strange Leaf to make Deluxe Feast, one of the best overall recovery items in the game at 40hp/fp.]



I'm only making 3 for now, and it's just one of several very good healing items I can make multiples of with the ingredients I've saved up. There are a range of items that will heal similar amounts of one or the other which can be made more sustainably. Getting something that gives back large amounts of both is rare. A lot of other sustainable ingredients make this item more of a compromise to cook... some require an Ultra Shroom, which is pretty rare until chapter 6 and heals a full 50hp. Since I have up to 5 Yummy Meals for just 3 coins each right now, I'll burn through them in battle on the island and rack up double digit coins each time I use one for a net profit. Again, I can already make a ton of other stuff lol.


----------



## Rahnak (Sep 9, 2022)

I've finally done it. I caught 'em all!  (until the next series, at least..)


----------



## 64K (Sep 10, 2022)

Re-playing the first Empire Earth (2001).
It's a fun RTS


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 10, 2022)

Just finished Dragon Age Inquisition and I have to say, it was a bit tedious at first (up to around 25 hours of play) and I was sceptical, however I have to say on completion it is a really good game, I picked it up in the Steam summer sale for £4 I think and it's the game of the year edition so comes with all DLC's included so all that is left for me now is the final Trespasser DLC.


----------



## Sithaer (Sep 10, 2022)

64K said:


> Re-playing the first Empire Earth (2001).
> It's a fun RTS



Ah that was a fun game, played it a lot back in the days.
Nothing better than nuking a civilization thats 100-200 years behind you.


----------



## 64K (Sep 10, 2022)

Sithaer said:


> Ah that was a fun game, played it a lot back in the days.
> Nothing better than nuking a civilization thats 100-200 years behind you.



I just destrory them to hell-death when they attack me and they inevitably will attack me.


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 10, 2022)

I was already level 41 in Cyberpunk, but since I booted up to find out 1.6 dropped, I'm going to start over and do a build I've been thinking about the whole time. As I've played with this body/reflex/tech build, I've actually found myself using hacking and stealth more, with tech for aggressive encounters. I feel like tech weapons are probably fine without their base boosts from leveling in reflex - with the tech investment, I get crafting, and the iconic tech weapons that lets me upgrade are OP, especially with the charge boosts. You get good iconic tech weapons early and they can continue to grow in power as you level the tech attribute. All stats actually scale with level behind the scenes, as well. So even without investing, my damage will grow. I can do without that attribute-based primary gun damage boost and still use them with the basic hidden level-based stats and boosts from the engineering tree. So why not lean into the hacking and stealth? Maybe have 6 in body to pass the skill check for equipping the silenced grad, the Overwatch.


PS, my favorite part of starting a playthrough of this game from an HDD is the fact that it doesn't load nearly fast enough for that whole intro video sequence after you do your life path stuff, which is live in-engine. Meaning... I get a hype radio announcer shouting "HELLLOOOOOOO NIIIGHT CIIITTTYYY!" set to a backdrop of flat, low-poly PS1 streets and rather triangular Night City denizens reenacting The Passion of the Christ, floating around in t-poses. Iconic at this point.

Why doesn't it just wait to load that?  Do they somehow not know or is their streaming really THAT borked that they actually can't fix it? The world may never know.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Sep 10, 2022)

So I finally got around to starting Marvel's Guardians Of The Galaxy a couple of days ago. I actually had never invested in the whole Marvel world other than the odd Spider-Man movie. In the past two weeks I've been watching all the Marvel movies in order of release and I am completely hooked (43 yr old man, no regrets  ) Currently at Avengers: Infinity War. Tony Stark is my new hero.

Anyway, the game is great fun and captures the dynamic of the characters superbly. It's pretty much continuous banter (could annoy some people, I love it) graphics are fantastic with RT and performance has been great. All it needs is mods to insert Chris Pratt's, Zoe Saldaña's and Dave Bautista's faces and I'd be in nerd heaven.


----------



## Rahnak (Sep 10, 2022)

Finished Mages of Mystralia today. I didn't have high expectations so it was a pleasant surprise. Fun little gem. Spell system was much more enjoyable to use than say, the one in Magicka.


----------



## Bomby569 (Sep 11, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> You mean this?



i loved this game back on Amiga, great find


----------



## Kursah (Sep 11, 2022)

Not much as of late beyond some Beyond All Reason here and there, and more recently, Tiberian Sun: Warzone. Probably two of my most favorite free games atm.

https://www.beyondallreason.info
https://www.moddb.com/mods/tiberian-sun-warzone


----------



## AlwaysHope (Sep 11, 2022)

Taking a retro trip with _Oblivion game of the year edition deluxe _in vanilla. After playing Skyrim to death from yrs before & none of the new releases so far stirs my interests, I'm impressed with this 16 yr old game engine & its unique dynamics within the game does not get boring... 
Observation of HWiNFO after a session indicates it's mostly dual core engine optimized although this afternoon in a quest called "The sword of the Crusader" in Underpall cave, I noticed all 8 cores of my 11700k (HT disabled) peaked between 75 - 100%! 
On the GPU side of things, my RX 6800 XT has only once gone over 100w total power draw with 0 fan speed in so far over 20 hrs of gameplay.  Of course all graphics are utterly maxed at 1440p & surprisingly this game can run at 144fps consistently without distorting the physics unlike_ Skyrim_ or_ FO4 _with their cap of 60fps.

Random battle shot from one of the chapels underkeep in some town...


----------



## Cvrk (Sep 11, 2022)

If you need souls but Elden Ring feels too mainstream/hard / just too much. Try *Steelrising*. It's a gem. A gem that few know about.

Atmosphere & story is equal to souls-like gameplay...but it's much much easier than E.R.
Honestly, guys, this game is a joy. Truly is.  I am Soul's badass, i can kill anything in ER including players/pvp. _Steelrising _sits back to enjoy the story and beautiful graphics with easy intuitive combat+ 4 different classes/upgrades/weapon variety/ modules passive skill.   I love this soo much

As for the performance. Just use FSR AMD or equivalent from Nvidia. + Terrain Dissplaisment set to off. On my rig 4k 80fps. It's beautiful ✌


----------



## Bomby569 (Sep 11, 2022)

Journey to the savage planet. Lots of fun with this one. I'm sure they want me to go for 100% with so many secrets and backtracking, but i have no patient for it. The story and some occasional "i will do whatever i want now" kept me entertained. 
Negative: the combat could be better.


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 12, 2022)

Alright, Planetary Annihilation is nice. I get it now. Just blew up a handful of planets.


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 13, 2022)

Vayra86 said:


> Alright, Planetary Annihilation is nice. I get it now. Just blew up a handful of planets.


did you try halley or diplomat?


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 13, 2022)

ne6togadno said:


> did you try halley or diplomat?


No I've only managed to build those Catalysts for the genuine Death Star vibe. And then scrap one and build your fifth again... and again


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 13, 2022)

LifeOnMars said:


> So I finally got around to starting Marvel's Guardians Of The Galaxy a couple of days ago. I actually had never invested in the whole Marvel world other than the odd Spider-Man movie. In the past two weeks I've been watching all the Marvel movies in order of release and I am completely hooked (43 yr old man, no regrets  ) Currently at Avengers: Infinity War. Tony Stark is my new hero.
> 
> Anyway, the game is great fun and captures the dynamic of the characters superbly. It's pretty much continuous banter (could annoy some people, I love it) graphics are fantastic with RT and performance has been great. All it needs is mods to insert Chris Pratt's, Zoe Saldaña's and Dave Bautista's faces and I'd be in nerd heaven.
> 
> View attachment 261332 View attachment 261333 View attachment 261334



You are not alone. I actually never saw a single Marvel movie until Summer 2020. I decided to watch them all in order as well because of lockdown. I set up my sound system, and just kicked back and enjoyed. It honestly was more fun than I expected, and yeah Iron Man's arc was the most fun.  I don't think I will watch those movies again, but it was fun.

On topic: I am playing Wizard of Legend


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 13, 2022)

Vayra86 said:


> No I've only managed to build those Catalysts for the genuine Death Star vibe. And then scrap one and build your fifth again... and again


if you like playing billiard you should definitely try halley/dplomat


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 13, 2022)

Forgot I had the free Epic version of Just Cause 4 which has the best explosions anywhere. My favourite is grappling an attack helicopter, hijacking it and causing mayhem. Forget the non-existent story and just enjoy blowing stuff up. This game should be prescribed for anti-stress


----------



## DavidS (Sep 13, 2022)

I had a deal for the zombie chronicles in Call of Duty Black Ops 3, so I've been playing those maps. I wish it had some of the zombie maps from Black Ops 2.


----------



## Audioave10 (Sep 14, 2022)

This is the ambient & atmospheric world I'm gaming in right now...


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 14, 2022)

Judgment and its sequel Lost Judgment are coming to PC!








Wait for a sale and grab both as a bundle (which comes with story DLC for the sequel as a bonus) or better yet, wait for them to come to Game Pass. They're a twist on regular Yakuza gameplay with some PI elements. Both have solid story and offer around 60+ hours of gameplay, each. Looks like they finally settled the issue with management agency for the main talent that prevented any title from being released on PC. I guess big pile of cash makes a difference.

Release date: Out NOW!

Also coming to PC is Like a Dragon - Ishin, which is a remake of OG Japan exclusive spin-off of Yakuza that was set in feudal Japan (it also had a sequel, so there's a high chance it will also come to PC at some point).








Characters from the Yakuza series make a return in this one, this time loosely based on historical characters (AFAIK).

Release date: February 2023.

But wait, there's more.

There's also Like a Dragon: Gaiden, which is focused on Kiryu's story after events of Yakuza 6. Action will take place in the same timeline as Yakuza: Like a Dragon.









Release date: 2023

And last but not least there's also...

Like a Dragon 8 announcement:









Release date: 2024


I really hate the confusing naming for the western releases. They suddenly decided to ditch the Yakuza moniker and now they go with direct translation of the Japanese title. I mean:
Yakuza 6
Yakuza: Like a Dragon
Like a Dragon: Gaiden
Like a Dragon 8

Either way, SEGA is doing good work bringing these games to Western audiences.


----------



## Cvrk (Sep 14, 2022)

DavidS said:


> I had a deal for the zombie chronicles in Call of Duty Black Ops 3, so I've been playing those maps. I wish it had some of the zombie maps from Black Ops 2.


Welcome to the club. I do believe in this community I am the BO3 zombies leader. It's a very small category 
Seriously, there are 2,7 million customer maps(or less) you will find under the steam workshop. I have been playing them with friends for years. it's all on my youtube chanell. 
Enjoy because there will never ever be another modded black ops.


----------



## VERGEYKIM (Sep 14, 2022)

I am sick of playing fifa, so I started to play DOTA


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Sep 15, 2022)

Desktop games, i have more games on epic games and steam. Recently playing the most disney dreamlight valley, sleeping dogs, Mortal Kombat mugen games, need for speed world online.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 15, 2022)

u2konline said:


> Desktop games, i have more games on epic games and steam. Recently playing the most disney dreamlight valley, sleeping dogs, Mortal Kombat mugen games, need for speed world online.
> 
> View attachment 261730


Good freaking grief that desktop and taskbar! Hells bells that's crazy...


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 15, 2022)

I'm in sandbox mode lately... after Planetary Annihilation and some neat old school RTS AI skirmish fun... I picked up Mount & Blade Warband yesterday. Immediately checked the workshop... holy crap this is going to last me a while  Game is aged but man is it fun when battles scale to over 50 bodies on both sides.



Chomiq said:


> Judgment and its sequel Lost Judgment are coming to PC!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They really should have taken that name and spun it some other way. Like a Virgin-- err Dragon... Also I can't stop reading it as 'Like' a Dragon, the Facebook way.


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 15, 2022)

Vayra86 said:


> I'm in sandbox mode lately... after Planetary Annihilation and some neat old school RTS AI skirmish fun... I picked up Mount & Blade Warband yesterday. Immediately checked the workshop... holy crap this is going to last me a while  Game is aged but man is it fun when battles scale to over 50 bodies on both sides.


make sure you dont miss combat training missions in training camp. some easy xp to cover lvl up to 2nd or 3rd lvl + weapon mastery leveling.


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 15, 2022)

ne6togadno said:


> make sure you dont miss combat training missions in training camp. some easy xp to cover lvl up to 2nd or 3rd lvl + weapon mastery leveling.


Yeah its damn grindy isn't it, I spent a couple of hours chasing bandits around yesterday.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Sep 15, 2022)

u2konline said:


> Desktop games, i have more games on epic games and steam. Recently playing the most disney dreamlight valley, sleeping dogs, Mortal Kombat mugen games, need for speed world online.
> 
> View attachment 261730


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAH klunk. 


The sound I make fainting at the sight of that desktop.


----------



## Cvrk (Sep 15, 2022)

@u2konline no


----------



## InVasMani (Sep 15, 2022)

So is it 255 desktop icons or much yes!!?


----------



## The King (Sep 15, 2022)

InVasMani said:


> So is it 255 desktop icons or much yes!!?


268 icons (12X22) + 4 

Looks similar to my old desktop from back in the day.


----------



## Sithaer (Sep 15, 2022)

u2konline said:


> Desktop games, i have more games on epic games and steam. Recently playing the most disney dreamlight valley, sleeping dogs, Mortal Kombat mugen games, need for speed world online.
> 
> View attachment 261730



Damn, as someone who likes to keep things neat/clean/organized that desktop is triggering me in a few ways.
Kinda reminds me of my brother, he does the same thing and his browsers thats another type of animal. _'randomly opened 100s of tabs eating up most of his PC's resources constantly..'_
Atm I have like 23 icons on my 2560x1080 29" screen and this is already a bit of a bother for me, could remove a few actually right now.

At least I can spot a few good games there so thats something.


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 15, 2022)

Vayra86 said:


> Yeah its damn grindy isn't it, I spent a couple of hours chasing bandits around yesterday.


when you pass after lvl 10-11 xp to next level is really high and hard to obtain but at that point you should have strong enough force to take forts so switching from looters and bandits to med/big sea riders groups for better rewards and xp shouldnt be a problem.
also make sure you get best equipment first and take part in the battles. you get a lot xp by landing killing blow. tournaments are also good xp booster. named enemies in the tournament give you about 300xp per knock out and you can meet em more then once.


----------



## jormungand (Sep 17, 2022)

Question guys, ive been testing my new asus tuf rtx 3080 12gb  mostly on Cyberpunk 2077 and my gpu usage doesn't go higher than 90% 
maybe 95% and goes down to 70s % 80s %. Anyone here having that kind of issue ?? i updated W10 and made a clean install of nvidia drivers
3440x1440p uncapped fps 
High Settings 
BTW i found this ...
whoever is interested i got the location of the mission.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 17, 2022)

jormungand said:


> my gpu usage doesn't go higher than 90%
> maybe 95% and goes down to 70s % 80s %.


Seems like you got a CPU bottleneck, I had the same with GTA V, used to run it with my i7 6700K @ 4.5Ghz, did a platform upgrade with i7 12700K and now I see 98~99% GPU load throughout the game with CPU load around 30% max.


----------



## jormungand (Sep 17, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Seems like you got a CPU bottleneck, I had the same with GTA V, used to run it with my i7 6700K @ 4.5Ghz, did a platform upgrade with i7 12700K and now I see 98~99% GPU load throughout the game with CPU load around 30% max.


never thought i was gonna have a cpu bottleneck with a 5600x at that resolution. Even though the % of the cpu is not hitting more than 90%.
Is weird cuz plenty of benchmarks never referred to the 5600x as a bottleneck for a rtx 3080, if thats the case, wow


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 17, 2022)

jormungand said:


> 90%


That's enough to be a bottleneck on at least 1 thread of your CPU.

Maybe weird, but I just say that I have experienced the same albeit with another game, I play at 1440p btw.


----------



## jormungand (Sep 17, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> That's enough to be a bottleneck on at least 1 thread of your CPU.
> 
> Maybe weird, but I just say that I have experienced the same albeit with another game, I play at 1440p btw.


i found this vid on GN that i never watched before, gonna check whole thing.


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 17, 2022)

jormungand said:


> never thought i was gonna have a cpu bottleneck with a 5600x at that resolution. Even though the % of the cpu is not hitting more than 90%.
> Is weird cuz plenty of benchmarks never referred to the 5600x as a bottleneck for a rtx 3080, if thats the case, wow


Review CPU usage in GPU reviews is a complete lie. Welcome to reality


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 17, 2022)

@jormungand , whatever you believe, 
I know now that my previous CPU was a bottleneck at 80~90% load in various games and now with my new CPU I'm seeing a ~30% CPU load in my games and 98~99% GPU load + better fps.

GL!


----------



## jormungand (Sep 17, 2022)

Vayra86 said:


> Review CPU usage in GPU reviews is a complete lie. Welcome to reality


i can understand your point, from my own experience i always ask why gpu benchmarks for example in battlefield V or 1 tested the campaign and not the multiplayer,
when in multiplayer the cpu was gonna have a mayor hit on the gpu performance, and most people bought the game for the multiplayer not the campaign.



P4-630 said:


> @jormungand , whatever you believe,
> I know now that my previous CPU was a bottleneck at 80~90% load in various games and now with my new CPU I'm seeing a ~30% CPU load in my games and 98~99% GPU load + better fps.
> 
> GL!


im not doubting your statement, i had before the 7700k and know for sure the awful experience of a bottleneck. But watching this happen with a 5600x after so many reviews im in awe.
Btw you and me almost had the same system in a point, you the 6700k and me the 7700k with same gpu


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 17, 2022)

jormungand said:


> But watching this happen with a 5600x after so many reviews im in awe.


Newer games will use more cores/threads, I haven't played CP2077 much but since it's quite "recent" I bet it loves using CPU's with many cores/threads.


----------



## 64K (Sep 17, 2022)

Fixing to start Star Wars: Dark Forces (1995). It's and oldie but I didn't get to play it back in the day. Too busy for the most part for many video games. Now I have time. I will get it from GOG. I have had great success with GOG playing old games on Win 10.


----------



## Sithaer (Sep 17, 2022)

jormungand said:


> never thought i was gonna have a cpu bottleneck with a 5600x at that resolution. Even though the % of the cpu is not hitting more than 90%.
> Is weird cuz plenty of benchmarks never referred to the 5600x as a bottleneck for a rtx 3080, if thats the case, wow



For what its worth my i 3 12100F can push my RTX 3060 Ti to 99% in Cyberpunk with most of the eye candy enabled + Quality DLSS.
Thats with my 2560x1080 resolution only.

It really depends on the game, currently I'm still playing Immortals Fenyx Rising and if I max out the game the card sits between 95-99% most of the time. 
Same engine as AC Ody so its fairly CPU heavy, if I drop Shadows from Ultra to Very High the GPU usage goes down quite a bit and I can't even see the visual difference.

In older or less demanding games ofc its barely utilized but thats to be expected, and I also play with a global FPS cap of 73_ '75Hz monitor' _when I'm not benchmarking.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 17, 2022)

jormungand said:


> ive been testing my new asus tuf rtx 3080 12gb mostly on Cyberpunk 2077 and my gpu usage doesn't go higher than 90%
> maybe 95% and goes down to 70s % 80s %.



Basically you got a ~midrange CPU with a high-end GPU now.


----------



## QuietBob (Sep 17, 2022)

jormungand said:


> the % of the cpu is not hitting more than 90%.


Whenever you see total CPU utilization of more than 50%, the game has to rely on SMT capabilities of your processor. That means sharing resources. In such case the app would benefit from having more cores. Ideally, each game thread should get allocated to a separate core, but that depends on how the engine handles multiple threads. Many modern games can fully utilize eight threads, so an 8c/16t CPU can be considered the sweet spot today.

Cyberpunk is a title well optimized for multiple threads. It's a CPU heavy game, especially in the city, and scales to about 20 threads. A 5800X3D or 5900X would give you better frame rate - notably the 1% and 0.1% lows - and higher GPU utilization.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 17, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> Whenever you see total CPU utilization of more than *50%*, the game has to rely on SMT capabilities of your CPU.


Not 100% sure about that but I do agree about the rest you've mentioned.


----------



## QuietBob (Sep 17, 2022)

64K said:


> Fixing to start Star Wars: Dark Forces (1995). It's and oldie but I didn't get to play it back in the day. Too busy for the most part for many video games. Now I have time. I will get it from GOG. I have had great success with GOG playing old games on Win 10.


Unless you're after the retro feel, you might try out The Force Engine, which is a modern source port. It's still in beta, but supports hi-res, modern controls and has many QOL improvements.


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 17, 2022)

jormungand said:


> i can understand your point, from my own experience i always ask why gpu benchmarks for example in battlefield V or 1 tested the campaign and not the multiplayer,
> when in multiplayer the cpu was gonna have a mayor hit on the gpu performance, and most people bought the game for the multiplayer not the campaign.


That, and games don't run in isolation like they do on a review test bed.

Its amazing the amount of crap people run in background while gaming. Not saying you do, but still, it has an impact. Almost no system is running as well in cpu load as a test bed.

But its not even just multiplayer in gaming, CPU loads tend to increase in many types of games _as they progress further_. Strategy going into end-game; MMOs doing raids; numerous single player games where stuff just gets bigger over time.. Mods adding assets to scenes; that's all an immediate CPU hit. Reviews tend to run a fixed bit of game, they will always fail to touch on the actual CPU load. Gaming generally just loves every Mhz it can get, and a sufficient number of physical cores, no more.

And, mind, even CPU reviews fail to cover this properly. The best you can get there is the relative speed of each CPU. That being said, there are of course just limits to stuff, some games are coded badly or just not sufficiently well for a sprawling end game phase; engine limitations, etc. You'd be surprised how even with the fastest CPU on earth you won't push full GPU usage in a truckload of games/situations.


----------



## Sithaer (Sep 17, 2022)

Vayra86 said:


> CPU loads tend to increase in many types of games _as they progress further_. Strategy going into end-game; MMOs doing raids; numerous single player games where stuff just gets bigger over time.. Mods adding assets to scenes; that's all an immediate CPU hit. Reviews tend to run a fixed bit of game, they will always fail to touch on the actual CPU load. Gaming generally just loves every Mhz it can get, and a sufficient number of physical cores, no more.



This is very true, bunch of game reviews are done at the lighest part of the game that does not reflect late/end game at all in regards of actual performance.
For example most ppl bench Borderlands 3 at the very beginning of the game and then make a conlusion that okay that runs well and I'm like yeah you do that with a end game build that blows up entire screen worth of enemies in a Takedown run and see how that runs.  _'its mainly a GPU bound game cause UE 4 but still the point stands'_

Imo even the built in benchmarks are better than that, if a game has one that is.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 17, 2022)

64K said:


> Fixing to start Star Wars: Dark Forces (1995). It's and oldie but I didn't get to play it back in the day. Too busy for the most part for many video games. Now I have time. I will get it from GOG. I have had great success with GOG playing old games on Win 10.


It'll play fine. Last time I played it(admittedly many years ago on Win7) it ran fine. If you have any issues, get into the properties of the game EXE and set it for Windows 98/ME compatibility mode.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 17, 2022)

Vayra86 said:


> That, and games don't run in isolation like they do on a review test bed.
> 
> Its amazing the amount of crap people run in background while gaming. Not saying you do, but still, it has an impact. Almost no system is running as well in cpu load as a test bed.
> 
> ...



What do you mean by test bed? Playing games in a virtual environment? Or just a clean install of windows and drivers and nothing else is done, and just launching the game to guarantee nothing is running in the background?

On topic:  I played Warframe the other day on Intel integrated 8th gen graphics, and it ran at 55 fps, albeit the resolution was I think 720p. I was still impressed it looked halfway decent. I am guessing Warframe autodetects integrated gpu though and sets everything to Low automatically, still it surprised me and looked halfway ok. couldn't really do any actual running around though. Back to Indie games I go, for now.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 18, 2022)

Still enjoying GTA V with some mods and trainer  1440p @ 140~150fps G-Sync, smooth as butter...    (finally got rid of the CPU bottleneck)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 18, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Still enjoying GTA V with some mods and trainer  1440p @ 140~150fps G-Sync, smooth as butter...    (finally got rid of the CPU bottleneck)
> 
> View attachment 262168


It's amazing how the GTAV engine holds up these days.

I've been playing Ara Fell, JRPG style game. Bought it on GOG and I haven't been captivated like this in a while. Loving it!








						Ara Fell: Enhanced Edition
					

"Long, long ago, the elven sorcerers cast a spell to save the floating world of Ara Fel




					www.gog.com
				





It has a very 16bit-ish look and feel, with the sole exception being the soundtrack, which orchestrated and amazing! Great story line too!
Then there's the fact that there are NO random battles. If you want to avoid battles and get to where you're going quickly you can!
The only forced battles are boss/event/storyline related.
@Lenne Not sure how you feel about this one as there is a fair amount of killing of wild felines. Plenty of pet cats to pet though(yup, that's a thing).
It kind takes me back to the golden age of the TurboDuo. Just a beautiful and fun game.

Not giving any spoilers.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 19, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Still enjoying GTA V with some mods and trainer  1440p @ 140~150fps G-Sync, smooth as butter...    (finally got rid of the CPU bottleneck)
> 
> View attachment 262168



your mods look way better than the GTAVI leaked video and images that happened last two days or so. honestly GTAVI is going to be a dissapointment imo. it looked boring to me and for a game in the works since 2014, the graphics matched it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 19, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> honestly GTAVI is going to be a dissapointment imo.


Why? It's not in anything near a finalized form, how can anyone have a formal opinion of it?


----------



## jormungand (Sep 19, 2022)

Series CP 2077 Edgerunners hit hard, im looking for everything in-game, locations, weapons, clothes, chrome upgrades. damn
got the Sandevistan, Davids jacket, Rebeccas Shotgun and ive been to iconic places from the series to check similarities....just wow.
I love how much they put on the series to make alive Night City with references from the game. I found the Sandevistan (Legendary) by mistake, couldn't believe it was in the game too.
They should do this kind of stuff more often .


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 19, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Why? It's not in anything near a finalized form, how can anyone have a formal opinion of it?



I've seen UE5 games finished in two years that look lightyears better than this GTAVI game, and this game has had 8 years of development already... and unlimited funds for production. Sometimes... money isn't everything.



jormungand said:


> Series CP 2077 Edgerunners hit hard, im looking for everything in-game, locations, weapons, clothes, chrome upgrades. damn
> got the Sandevistan, Davids jacket, Rebeccas Shotgun and ive been to iconic places from the series to check similarities....just wow.
> I love how much they put on the series to make alive Night City with references from the game. I found the Sandevistan (Legendary) by mistake, couldn't believe it was in the game too.
> They should do this kind of stuff more often .View attachment 262186



are there spoilers from the game story in the netflix special? or should i wait to watch the netflix special before i do the game story?


----------



## jormungand (Sep 19, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I've seen UE5 games finished in two years that look lightyears better than this GTAVI game, and this game has had 8 years of development already... and unlimited funds for production. Sometimes... money isn't everything.
> 
> 
> 
> are there spoilers from the game story in the netflix special? or should i wait to watch the netflix special before i do the game story?


no, they just show 2 characters from the game, if you wanna call that spoiler. i dont think that nothing from the story in the series spoils the game story, from the time line  that happens way before 
CP 2077 main story. In fact. i think that watching the series first will make you run and have goosebumps knowing one of those characters, once you play it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 19, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I've seen UE5 games finished in two years that look lightyears better than this GTAVI game


Yeah, but again it's in the middle of the development process. GTA5 looked like poo at this point in the dev stage.


CallandorWoT said:


> and this game has had 8 years of development already...


I think you might be misunderstanding the situation. They have not been working on it for 8 years. They have been progressively refining GTA5, making the online content and making other games. They only started GTA6 late last year.

Far be it for me to defend Rockstar, but this is not an area they deserve criticism. This time next year they will have a much more flesh out engine and GFX.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 19, 2022)

jormungand said:


> Series CP 2077 Edgerunners hit hard, im looking for everything in-game, locations, weapons, clothes, chrome upgrades. damn
> got the Sandevistan, Davids jacket, Rebeccas Shotgun and ive been to iconic places from the series to check similarities....just wow.
> I love how much they put on the series to make alive Night City with references from the game. I found the Sandevistan (Legendary) by mistake, couldn't believe it was in the game too.
> They should do this kind of stuff more often .View attachment 262186


Tho still no better butt that Cindy has in FF XV.


----------



## Audioave10 (Sep 20, 2022)

decided to download GTA5 again after a 1 year break - took 3.5 hours
Level 433 mouse/keyboard only - I could drive wicked good just tapping keys (relearning that)
Keyboard only flight with jets - lets just say that is still extremely Dangerous 
play online alone mostly but still kinda fun and it is a great engine
gave the Casino wheel a spin - won a Supercar


----------



## AlwaysHope (Sep 20, 2022)

Quick question, does _Oblivion_ suffer from the same issues whereby a game save won't load properly & the game CTD just like _Skyrim_ did when the player has advanced to higher levels?
I recall _Skyrim_ use to do this more so in 32 bit flavour than the 64 bit version; yesterday I had issues loading the last 2 manual saves in _Oblivion_ now my character is on level 13! 
I'm playing in vanilla, no mods.


----------



## Taraquin (Sep 20, 2022)

jormungand said:


> never thought i was gonna have a cpu bottleneck with a 5600x at that resolution. Even though the % of the cpu is not hitting more than 90%.
> Is weird cuz plenty of benchmarks never referred to the 5600x as a bottleneck for a rtx 3080, if thats the case, wow


Tweak your ram and use co+pbo, gain about 25% performance, then bottleneck will go away


----------



## 64K (Sep 20, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> Quick question, does _Oblivion_ suffer from the same issues whereby a game save won't load properly & the game CTD just like _Skyrim_ did when the player has advanced to higher levels?
> I recall _Skyrim_ use to do this more so in 32 bit flavour than the 64 bit version; yesterday I had issues loading the last 2 manual saves in _Oblivion_ now my character is on level 13!
> I'm playing in vanilla, no mods.



Never had that problem in Oblivion. Boulders floating in the air and cows flying off into the sky and disappearing, yes, but not that problem. Almost all of that got fixed with the Unofficial Patch. I'm sure you have that installed but if not it's a must have.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Sep 20, 2022)

64K said:


> Never had that problem in Oblivion. Boulders floating in the air and cows flying off into the sky and disappearing, yes, but not that problem. Almost all of that got fixed with the Unofficial Patch. I'm sure you have that installed but if not it's a must have.


It's the opposite with me, never seen any of those quirks except a rare instance of an NPC stuck in a wall....  My version is the Steam GOTY version deluxe.


----------



## SomeOne99h (Sep 20, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> Quick question, does _Oblivion_ suffer from the same issues whereby a game save won't load properly & the game CTD just like _Skyrim_ did when the player has advanced to higher levels?
> I recall _Skyrim_ use to do this more so in 32 bit flavour than the 64 bit version; yesterday I had issues loading the last 2 manual saves in _Oblivion_ now my character is on level 13!
> I'm playing in vanilla, no mods.


Save corruption is something that can randomly happen. Don't use Auto save. Save manually. When you want to load a save, don't do it directly from in-game. first exit to the game menu and then load your save from there. < This is what I remember from the guide lines for both Skyrim, Oblivion and other old Fallout Bethesda/Oblivion games. Maybe the new Fallout 4 isn't affected? I don't know.
If you use the script extender (The name doesn't imply much, but it does fix game engine and mainly memory management issues) with the three Unofficial patches, you are golden! However, if you find this overwhelming for you, Just use the Script extender. It is very short of size and won't edit game data or mess with your game installation, it would just run for its own. And you can run with or without it, without affecting your save games. So you don't have to worry about it. All you have to do is extracting certain files from the archive into the main folder of the Oblivion game. Run the executable with Admin rights. That's it.

The old Script Extender is just called OBSE. Don't use it. Use the new *xOBSE*








						Releases · llde/xOBSE
					

Oblivion Script extender source. Contribute to llde/xOBSE development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				




According to the README:

IF YOU ARE USING *THE STEAM VERSION* OF OBLIVION:

Copy *obse_1_2_416.dll*, *obse_editor_1_2.dll*, *obse_steam_loader.dll* and *the Data folder* to your Oblivion directory. This is usually "C:\Program Files\Valve\Steam\SteamApps\common\oblivion".
Launch Oblivion via Steam or by running Oblivion.exe. OBSE will automatically be run along with Oblivion when launched. To disable this, rename or move obse_steam_loader.dll. You do not need to use obse_loader.exe unless you are running the editor.
IF YOU PURCHASED *A RETAIL (NON-STEAM)* VERSION OF OBLIVION: (I guess GOG included)

Copy *obse_1_2_416.dll*, *obse_editor_1_2.dll*, *obse_loader.exe* and *the Data folder* to your Oblivion directory. This is usually in your Program Files folder, and should contain files called "Oblivion.exe" and "OblivionLauncher.exe".
Run oblivion by running obse_loader.exe from the Oblivion directory.
If you use a desktop shortcut to launch Oblivion normally, just update the shortcut to point to obse_loader.exe instead of oblivion.exe.


----------



## jormungand (Sep 20, 2022)

Taraquin said:


> Tweak your ram and use co+pbo, gain about 25% performance, then bottleneck will go away


hell i know how to do that shite lol ryzen is a new thing for me and updating the bios got me a while 
i looked for tutorials on youtube but didnt find a reliable source with same setup as mine.
another thing is that im watching my cpu going high in temps over 71~72c where it used to stay playing BFV or BF2042 
to 77c, no idea if this is caused for pushing all cores on that bottleneck


----------



## Taraquin (Sep 20, 2022)

jormungand said:


> hell i know how to do that shite lol ryzen is a new thing for me and updating the bios got me a while
> i looked for tutorials on youtube but didnt find a reliable source with same setup as mine.
> another thing is that im watching my cpu going high in temps over 71~72c where it used to stay playing BFV or BF2042
> to 77c, no idea if this is caused for pushing all cores on that bottleneck


Send me a PM if you want help


----------



## AlwaysHope (Sep 21, 2022)

SomeOne99h said:


> Save corruption is something that can randomly happen. Don't use Auto save. Save manually. When you want to load a save, don't do it directly from in-game. first exit to the game menu and then load your save from there. < This is what I remember from the guide lines for both Skyrim, Oblivion and other old Fallout Bethesda/Oblivion games. Maybe the new Fallout 4 isn't affected? I don't know.
> If you use the script extender (The name doesn't imply much, but it does fix game engine and mainly memory management issues) with the three Unofficial patches, you are golden! However, if you find this overwhelming for you, Just use the Script extender. It is very short of size and won't edit game data or mess with your game installation, it would just run for its own. And you can run with or without it, without affecting your save games. So you don't have to worry about it. All you have to do is extracting certain files from the archive into the main folder of the Oblivion game. Run the executable with Admin rights. That's it.
> 
> The old Script Extender is just called OBSE. Don't use it. Use the new *xOBSE*
> ...


Great, thanks for the tips, but can I use Vortex mod manger to install the xOBSE?

Update: forget it, vortex has already installed it.


----------



## Sithaer (Sep 21, 2022)

Finally finished Immortals Fenyx Rising base game, about 40+ hours put into it.
Done a good ammount of random activities/vaults and pretty much all of the main side missions:





In overall I liked the game and the whole not so serious/funny mood + the mythology theme.
My only issue was that some of the puzzles/vaults are just crazy/overdone and straight out pain in the ass to deal with so I skipped the worst ones if possible.

Now to decide if I want to jump to the 3 DLC I own with the game or trake a break and play something else for a while.


----------



## Shihab (Sep 21, 2022)

Replaying Tropico 3, because the refined experience of 4 isn't triggering the OCD enough...
Running it on Proton has an interesting bug, the shader on the ocean surface near the shore skips diffuse and glossiness, ends up a [nearly] transparent plane and freighters a spaceship Yamato!


----------



## Atomic77 (Sep 23, 2022)

I know this is mostly a computer related board but the game ive been playing the most as of recently is Splatoon 3 on my Nintendo Switch Lite.  When Im  on my computer ive been messing around with GTA V quite a bit.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 23, 2022)

Atomic77 said:


> I know this is mostly a computer related board but the game ive been playing the most as of recently is Splatoon 3 on my Nintendo Switch Lite.  When Im  on my computer ive been messing around with GTA V quite a bit.


No worries, you're good. This thread is about what video games people are playing in general and not limited to just PC.


----------



## Lei (Sep 23, 2022)

Resident Evil 3 Remake


----------



## jormungand (Sep 23, 2022)

Lei said:


> Resident Evil 3 Remake
> 
> View attachment 262743


No mods yet……???
jill has some goooood mods if you know what i mean lol or its just me that im a fanservice devoted person


----------



## Lei (Sep 23, 2022)

jormungand said:


> No mods yet……???
> jill has some goooood mods if you know what i mean lol or its just me that im a fanservice devoted person


I'm using NinjaRikku ReShade and RE3CenterCam
Is there any fixed camera mod or further away camera. I don't like the scene moving so much when I'm walking


----------



## Buithe (Sep 23, 2022)

I wanna try out the new upcoming New World Brimstone, it sounds really amazing to me. New World had a bad start but with the new Expansion it could be much better.
Does anyone start to play it too?


----------



## jormungand (Sep 23, 2022)

Lei said:


> I'm using NinjaRikku ReShade and RE3CenterCam
> Is there any fixed camera mod or further away camera. I don't like the scene moving so much when I'm walking


no idea i havent played RE2-3 remakes, just watched a lot of vids with mods ( reallly interesting mods  )
just modded MHW and Skyrim . i think your best bet will be to look on nexus mods community or reddit. Let us know if you find it
....and why you dont like the ...'scenes" moving , thats called physics


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Sep 24, 2022)

I've been spending time with the ladies lately:

V and Judy in Cyberpunk 2077:





And my now Level 80 in Guild Wars 2:


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 25, 2022)

Super Firm Tofu said:


> I've been spending time with the ladies lately:
> 
> V and Judy in Cyberpunk 2077:
> 
> ...



One thing I struggled with playing Guild Wars 2 was the combat just felt like button mashing, like I didn't really have to think about anything. I only made it to the level 20's or so... does it get better at 80? I just felt like no strategy was needed at all, I just button mash constantly and I win easily. Just found that really frustrating so I quit the game.

What class is that level 80 and do you like the combat, and if so why?


----------



## Frick (Sep 25, 2022)

64K said:


> Fixing to start Star Wars: Dark Forces (1995). It's and oldie but I didn't get to play it back in the day. Too busy for the most part for many video games. Now I have time. I will get it from GOG. I have had great success with GOG playing old games on Win 10.



Do the entire series. I mever played Dark Forces either, but Dark Forces 2 (with the expansion!) is excellent .


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 25, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> One thing I struggled with playing Guild Wars 2 was the combat just felt like button mashing, like I didn't really have to think about anything. I only made it to the level 20's or so... does it get better at 80? I just felt like no strategy was needed at all, I just button mash constantly and I win easily. Just found that really frustrating so I quit the game.
> 
> What class is that level 80 and do you like the combat, and if so why?


PVE openworld maybe buttonmash friendly but PVP most certainly isnt. Mash friendly it only is because there is no challenge in the content. Try dungeons or fractals while mashing. Youll die the moment your group is no longer carrying you.

Nah, this game is on the very top end of skill level cap in realtime combat for MMOs. Mashing will create latency on the queue of actions you do, making you slower or just skipping attacks once you queue too many. Good timing on actions will improve your dps and allow you to pull off combos and actually hit something.

Similarly, all those buffs (boons) and debuffs are important, even though the game isnt great at making you feel their impact. But theyre all short duration so your rotation makes or breaks having near-continuous buffs going on. Mashing is a ticket to the bottom of the ladder there too. Builds rely on constant boons: I run a Firebrand healer that will give the party constant Quickness, for example, while Revenants can provide Alacrity. This makes or breaks lots of dungeons.


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Sep 25, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> One thing I struggled with playing Guild Wars 2 was the combat just felt like button mashing, like I didn't really have to think about anything. I only made it to the level 20's or so... does it get better at 80? I just felt like no strategy was needed at all, I just button mash constantly and I win easily. Just found that really frustrating so I quit the game.
> 
> What class is that level 80 and do you like the combat, and if so why?



A Human Engineer, now a Mechanist.  @Vayra86 explained the combat better than I could have.  I've stayed away from the dungeons, the PvP, and WvW.  The PvE combat can be a mashfest if you want to, but, at least with the Engineer, there's some additional complexity you can use if you choose too.

I mainly wanted to take a fresh character from 0-80 and just enjoy the environment.  I bought the game at launch and took a Sylvari Ranger to mid 40's and then also stopped playing.

It appears they've made 0-80 easier than it was at launch as I have 84 hours to reach 80 + 3.  I didn't use any level ups, but I think I used a few 2 hour +50% experience boosters mainly by mistake.  The Ranger has 117 hours played.

For me, the game ticks all the right boxes for what I want to do with a game like this.  I've been a casual player of MMOs since vanilla WoW time, and this is a pretty great experience - especially now that it's free to play.

Unless you deleted your characters from back in the day, I'm sure they're still there and you can pop in and give it another try.

*edited for spelling/grammar


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 25, 2022)

Shihab said:


> Replaying Tropico 3, because the refined experience of 4 isn't triggering the OCD enough...
> Running it on Proton has an interesting bug, the shader on the ocean surface near the shore skips diffuse and glossiness, ends up a [nearly] transparent plane and freighters a spaceship Yamato!
> 
> View attachment 262496View attachment 262497View attachment 262498View attachment 262499



Yai! Flying dolphins...


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 26, 2022)

Damn! I need to go to reserve training in the FDF next month and now they released Finnish Military Simulator demo! 

Feel free to check. https://store.steampowered.com/app/1184250/Finnish_Army_Simulator/


----------



## Sithaer (Sep 26, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Damn! I need to go to reserve training in the FDF next month and now they released Finnish Military Simulator demo!
> 
> Feel free to check. https://store.steampowered.com/app/1184250/Finnish_Army_Simulator/


Hey at least you will get the full experience and they can't say that you did not prep in some way.

Ontopic:
I'm skipping the firs DLC of Immortals, damn thing is a DLC dedicated to a whole puzzle map with a little side story yeah no thanks..
Playing the second DLC tho which has its own character/story/map + Eastern myth style which I like. _'its a short DLC anyway'_


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 26, 2022)

Sithaer said:


> Hey at least you will get the full experience and they can't say that you did not prep in some way.
> 
> Ontopic:
> I'm skipping the firs DLC of Immortals, damn thing is a DLC dedicated to a whole puzzle map with a little side story yeah no thanks..
> Playing the second DLC tho which has its own character/story/map + Eastern myth style which I like. _'its a short DLC anyway'_


Well, I served II/10 but I don't remember THAT much from the things..  but at least I remember
-Finnish military ranks (tho not navy lol, never remembered)
-how to disassemble and maintain RK-62
-smoke cigarettes like a soldier (still do, dammit)


Played RE4 on PS3 just for trophy hunting. I'll test our army simulator after I have a loooong nap. ^^


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 26, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I think if you smoke ciggs in Finland you should pay higher cost on taxes for your universal healthcare, rest of citizenry should not be punished for the increased issues caused by a lower immune system that is chosen, not inherited.


Proper random comment of le day, wow 

Also.. if you start there where do you stop? Why smoking but not obesity, drug use, alcohol...


----------



## mechtech (Sep 26, 2022)

A bit of Terraria again.................getting prepared for the LoL update!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Started over from scratch, think I died 30 times from falling alone.................................


----------



## SN2716057 (Sep 27, 2022)

Trying my luck at gnawing through wood and occasionally metal in Timberborn. I dig it.


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 29, 2022)

Airborne Kingdom

Pretty cool, relaxing, but runs out of juice quite fast, complete a game and you've seen it all. Below is creative mode, and when you hit >250 population the performance will keep diving. 516 pop runs at a whoppin 23 fps. But that's okay, as in, you don't really need much to play and build.

Mechanics are fun for a city builder, though I had hoped they'd taken things a bit further. Example: cities can tilt if you divide the weight on them unevenly/don't provide enough lift to stay afloat, and this makes pops unhappy but also stops you from building further; 10 degrees already is a hard limit there. Similarly, resource management is a bit of a learning curve, but that caps off rapidly too and micro management is minimal beyond it. Strangely, you can't stop workers from doing a thing in quite a few situations, while worker management is really all you do to keep things going, on top of moving your city to new resources. Some things could def do with more control.

Overall, a pretty casual city builder, but fun nonetheless and original in execution. Get on sale 






So that game wore off for me in three days... now I'm onto this and I think I'll stay awhile and listen: Mordheim. This definitely scratches the tactical turn based itch, its grim as f*ck, its Warhammer in all of its glory and basically the Mordheim tabletop game digitalized near perfectly. Darkest Dungeon also comes to mind, except now in full 3D in a city full of gloom and doom.
Last two battles I lost my leader, 2x permadeath while the first one was 'already' level 2 and I just started liking him 

Airborne Kingdom was a nearly non existant learning curve compared to this, holy crap. I'm still not making actual money, the best I can do is gather enough during missions to keep my warband paid and healthy  And yes, one of those rats on the right is lacking an arm. Shit happened, I also have a one-eyed rat walking around somewhere.


----------



## Lei (Sep 29, 2022)

Resident Evil 2 Remake


----------



## Frick (Sep 29, 2022)

mechtech said:


> A bit of Terraria again.................getting prepared for the LoL update!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Started over from scratch, think I died 30 times from falling alone.................................



Is it out?

Seems as it is! Nice.


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 29, 2022)

Lei said:


> Resident Evil 2 Remake
> 
> View attachment 263582
> View attachment 263572
> ...


Is it the one with RT update? Does it still run slower than DX11 version?


----------



## Lei (Sep 29, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> Is it the one with RT update? Does it still run slower than DX11 version?


From options>graphics I set RT on and off. 



Here's with and without RT


----------



## Rahnak (Oct 1, 2022)

Finished Wolfenstein 2 this week and Old Blood before that. Really solid fps and good fun. Just Youngblood left now.

Tried going back to NFS: Heat just to finish the story but I can't play it anymore, thanks to FH5. Gameplay feels horrible now.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 1, 2022)

Rahnak said:


> Finished Wolfenstein 2 this week and Old Blood before that. Really solid fps and good fun. Just Youngblood left now.
> 
> Tried going back to NFS: Heat just to finish the story but I can't play it anymore, thanks to FH5. Gameplay feels horrible now.



What is FH5?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 1, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> What is FH5?


Forza Horizon 5


----------



## Lei (Oct 1, 2022)

Rahnak said:


> Finished Wolfenstein 2 this week and Old Blood before that. Really solid fps and good fun. Just Youngblood left now.
> 
> Tried going back to NFS: Heat just to finish the story but I can't play it anymore, thanks to FH5. Gameplay feels horrible now.


You can get enough money to buy anything in NFS heat:










I really hate the cops. Hope there will be less cops in NFS Unbound


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 1, 2022)

Lei said:


> You can get enough money to buy anything in NFS heat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got NFS Heat while it was dirt cheap, so thanks for this. I just want to have fun on the single player story a bit then move on. Going to save this, inifnite money in a game like that sounds pretty fun honestly for some weekend fun. Heck, the game only costing $3 can't go wrong, 1/3 the price of a dinner these days.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 1, 2022)

Lei said:


> I really hate the cops.


I could not help but laugh when I read this.


----------



## Rahnak (Oct 1, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I got NFS Heat while it was dirt cheap, so thanks for this. I just want to have fun on the single player story a bit then move on. Going to save this, inifnite money in a game like that sounds pretty fun honestly for some weekend fun. Heck, the game only costing $3 can't go wrong, 1/3 the price of a dinner these days.


Hope you have a good time with it. I played about maybe half of the story before FH5 came out and it was entertaining enough and that level of car customization is something FH5 doesn't quite match, unfortunately. But going back to it after months of FH5 I find the driving too jarring. The steering is very rubberbandy and drifting is... something. So make sure you haven't played any driving games recently!


----------



## robot zombie (Oct 1, 2022)

I really wanna compliment Cyberpunk for the improvements made to it recently - I've really enjoyed being a stealth hacker with a side of tech weapon use and plain old fashioned stealth-plinking. This game gives you a lot of fun ways to approach stealth. Weapon stats really do end up being secondary. Breach protocol cuts enemy defense and hacks weaken/distract. If you have tech, charged tech weapons just make sense. You ping to see enemies through cover, use buffs from cold blooded, engineering, and even your hacking to offset the lack of boosts from the assault tree locked up in your tiny reflex attribute. Though to be honest, once you hit 20 intelligence, get that legendary contagion with the spread boost... cyberpsycho, suicide.... even plain short circuit is nasty, hacking is all that you need. The ultimate cyberpsycho hack can spread - pick the right enemies and they'll keep everyone distracted/dead. I basically just leverage different hacks to cause chaos and then pick off stragglers. It really depends. Sometimes I just pull some risky moves to invite full combat to trigger. Start playing cover games and using quick little hacks to turn tables. It can end even quicker when you go into the fray as an aggressor, as opposed to playing god from the outskirts. I gather cold blood under stealth and then use it to have an edge in combat.

It's pretty cool how you can transition between combat modes as a hacker. Gotta play it on hard to have an engaging balance, but in doing so, it has you using not just different hacks, but your weapon skills and the environment itself. It might be the most dynamic the gameplay has been for me. You can make it all about the hacking and systematically wreck everything, but it ends up being more fun and rewarding to diversify. I have nothing but the reload perk locked to my level 4 reflex attribute, but I take an epic Nue slapped with 10% worth of damage mods, the rare silencer, and a nice sight, and just crawl around popping heads sometimes. Perks in both of the cool trees make that super effective. Throw up the optic camo cyberware if I'm about to be caught. Toss a poison knife at whoever has seen me/the body (silencer will give you away shooting in the open, even if invisible.) Or I can do a system reset on them... or just fry their brains. I never worry about cameras... thanks to hacking perks, they're off for 6 minutes as soon as I breach protocol. It all depends on how much attention I wanna draw. Still matters, my character is not very tanky and only gets regen through cold blood. I need to be sure I'm not setting myself up to be overwhelmed. Sometimes, you can just use a kill like a lure and pile the fools up. Other times, it's worth going to each kill and dispatching them silently. If it's just a small group, I can always use the "call backup" hack to gather them before dropping contagion and picking them off as they stumble and die. It spreads really fast when you have a good iconic cyberdeck and perks boosting speed and spread... utterly devastates crowds of human targets.

Problem now is, I've hit the umpteenth oversight in the game. It can occur in one of Panam's missions... the one where you steal the tank. There's this part where you have to get a train going, to use as a road block for your ambush on the tank convoy. There is a fairly substantial cutscene after nightfall, when you're done setting up at the train depot. At no point in this can you save. When the cutscene is done, you are awoken rolling into the job. You literally just get up and get into Panam's truck. Also can't save. As you ride, you will need to shoot the train's coupling, and then some drones. After that, you hit the convoy and a big firefight ensues. At no point in any of this can you save.

It also doesn't autosave. This ends up being a problem when you factor in the overall stability of the game. It seems to be the least stable around quests. I am on my 3rd go starting back from the cutscene because the game crashed at one of the points in the mission I described. It seems like a 101-level move to at least auto save after the cutscene. Metro Exodus has a similar issue with ranger hardcore. That difficulty disables manual saving completely, with there being a brainless autosave timer, and then placed autosaves at important points (so that you don't wind up redoing a whole dungeon because of a dumb fluke.) Problem is, they miss a few beats on them, leaving parts of the game where you could easily be over an hour out from a save when the game crashes (which probably will happen at least once or twice in a playthrough if you utilize DX12/RT,) leaving you set back all of that time. It's a frustrating way to be punished. There have been times where that sort of thing left me so demotivated that I never finished the playthrough. And it's such a tiny oversight. Cyberpunk is still death by 1000 needles for me at times.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 2, 2022)

Just finished Dead Island after 30 hours and now started Riptide which is a kind of sequel, both very entertaining zombie mayhem games. I like the simplicity of both with easy crafting, upgrading and a huge variety of weapons. But the most fun is the very generous loot spawning, so if you're short of cash or materials for crafting, all you need to do is keep revisiting areas and all the loot is there to steal all over again.
Naturally, dead zombies carry cash and the harder they are to kill, the more cash they carry. And of course, if some kind soul welcomes you into their home or safe house, what do you do? You rifle through all their cupboards, wallets and drawers, and nick all their stuff. You're welcome!


----------



## Lei (Oct 2, 2022)

Mortal Kombat 11


----------



## jormungand (Oct 2, 2022)

Lei said:


> Mortal Kombat 11
> 
> View attachment 263993
> View attachment 263994
> ...


Got the ultimate edition for sale on steam, playing the story atm.


----------



## Super XP (Oct 2, 2022)

Dying Light 2 and S.T.A.L.K.E.R Anomaly


----------



## Sithaer (Oct 2, 2022)

jormungand said:


> Got the ultimate edition for sale on steam, playing the story atm.



Also bought it during the summer sale, started playing the story but I have to admit I'm terrible at the game.  _'using a controller' _
Did not play the serie since Mortal Kombat 4 or so, only played Street Fighter and Dragon Ball Fighter Z/Kakarot but for some reason MK 11's control/combat system doesn't click with me or I'm just bad,lol.

At least the game supports 21:9 Ultrawide so thats a big + for me unlike some if not most fighting games that simply won't by design and can't get rid of the black bars.


----------



## jormungand (Oct 2, 2022)

Sithaer said:


> Also bought it during the summer sale, started playing the story but I have to admit I'm terrible at the game.  _'using a controller' _
> Did not play the serie since Mortal Kombat 4 or so, only played Street Fighter and Dragon Ball Fighter Z/Kakarot but for some reason MK 11's control/combat system doesn't click with me or I'm just bad,lol.
> 
> At least the game supports 21:9 Ultrawide so thats a big + for me unlike some if not most fighting games that simply won't by design and can't get rid of the black bars.


yeah is a good thing it supports ultrawide, im at the final boss fight, im getting destroyed. fighting or x-games are the only games i will use a controller. my regular logitech is uncomfortable 
but i only payed $20 and this is the third game i get to use it since 2016, no need to change it. i hate the direction pad that goes rounded shape and not independent like in sony controllers


----------



## Lei (Oct 2, 2022)

Sithaer said:


> Also bought it during the summer sale, started playing the story but I have to admit I'm terrible at the game.  _'using a controller' _
> Did not play the serie since Mortal Kombat 4 or so, only played Street Fighter and Dragon Ball Fighter Z/Kakarot but for some reason MK 11's control/combat system doesn't click with me or I'm just bad,lol.
> 
> At least the game supports 21:9 Ultrawide so thats a big + for me unlike some if not most fighting games that simply won't by design and can't get rid of the black bars.


There's also King of Fighters 15 and Dead or Alive 6


----------



## jormungand (Oct 2, 2022)

Super XP said:


> Dying Light 2 and S.T.A.L.K.E.R Anomaly


still waiting for that STALKER 2


----------



## Sithaer (Oct 2, 2022)

jormungand said:


> yeah is a good thing it supports ultrawide, im at the final boss fight, im getting destroyed. fighting or x-games are the only games i will use a controller. my regular logitech is uncomfortable
> but i only payed $20 and this is the third game i get to use it since 2016, no need to change it. i hate the direction pad that goes rounded shape and not independent like in sony controllers



Same story here with controllers, only using it for fighting games or slow paced walking simulator story games otherwise its collecting dust. _'also a cheapo ~20$ controller but it gets the job done and feels comfortable for me' _



Lei said:


> There's also King of Fighters 15 and Dead or Alive 6



Not familiar with KoF but Dead or Alive I did consider trying out, also played Tekken back in the days so I might check out 8 when its relased.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 2, 2022)

Lei said:


> Mortal Kombat 11
> 
> View attachment 263993
> View attachment 263994
> ...


That Arnie model is scarily accurate


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 3, 2022)

Lei said:


> Mortal Kombat 11
> 
> View attachment 263993
> View attachment 263994
> ...


Terminator for the win!



Splinterdog said:


> That Arnie model is scarily accurate


Right? It actually looks like him..


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Oct 3, 2022)

How did it become "Model 101" though?


----------



## robot zombie (Oct 3, 2022)

At some point tonight, I hope to play FO4 again lol. The last time I wanted to play it, I borked my mod setup playing with full foliage overhauls... screwed the LODs up completely. I see the leaves on trees only until I begin to get close, when the bulk of the leaves disappear. This was a bit before I broke my hand... just didn't have a ton of motivation to tinker with anything.

It's a compound issue... I have problems generating new LODs. I'm running an older version of the game because I don't really want/need to update the mods that will need to update along with the new script engine memory addresses. Lets get another thing straight... the game runs on my C drive... my system nvme, because it is one of the few games that can really benefit from it. Loading times off of an nvme are significantly faster with uncapped frame rates. I had an additional install for mod testing purposes, as well. On my sata SSD is a clean, Steam-managed install. There are better ways to manage it all. I'm considering jumping to MO2. I need to settle in on my base texture pack. I have like, a full gross of dozens of texture mods, all unpacked from their compressed files so I can mix and match, have individual textures overwrite. The idea is that when I have a sufficient base locked in, I can pack all of that into a mega kit... pack it into BA2s resembling the original game ones, with one archive for each DLC and such. Just keep that to simplify other aspects of modding, and preserve it across installs. That's the biggest bitch of modding games extensively. Long-term file management. Even with the tools available, it's a stressful administrative nightmare to change/move certain parts.

Anyway, problem I'm having is, the LOD generating software only deals with that Steam game folder that holds my blnk dummy install. So it won't build LODs off of the meshes, materials, and textures from my foliage, landscape, and building mods. I'm kinda stuck... no tree mods work right. I'm missing a major component of the look and it is jarring how there are backdrops totally vieled in forests and then as you get close, rows forest pop into tall twigs with tiny handfuls of sparse leafy branches. I wanna run all of the fancy stuff with atmospheric weather, full ENB/ReShade with fake-RT in the form of rough path-traced global illumination. It was running killer with a 3060ti to carry it. Post-processing is one place where GPU grunt still matters, outside of maybe having the memory for hi-res textures. The new lighting stuff you can inject into the raster pipeline is sick, but GPU-heavy. A modern GPU has a much easier time. I can still get ~80FPS with brute-forced global illumination. Probably much better if my textures were properly sized and compressed in archives.

What I am doing right now, is copying a copy of my actual modded game folder back to the C drive. To convince Steam to manage that folder, I had to delete my install from it. Steam then installed the latest version onto the C drive. So now, I am waiting for the old game folder with the old version that's compatible with my mods, as well as my injection based mods/shaders and some other random stuff, to overwrite the new install. Steam has been told not to update unless I launch the game from steam or the game launcher. I'll be using F4SE's launcher. Once that's done, I'll re-deploy the 400+ mods I have set up into that shadow-swapped C drive install and finally generate my LODs using the correct source assets.

Everything about this stuff is so clunky, I swear. I'm using xLODGen, which like xEdit (script data table editor,) deals with many different Bethesda games. The way you choose the game is to actually include the right prefix in the filename. So to do FO4, you literally change "xLODGenx64.exe" to "FO4LODGen.exe" and then it will auto-scan for the Fallout 4 game folder, compile all of the relevant ini files and everything. There are actual command prefixes you can start it with to change where it dumps the generated files and such, but I can't figure out if there's a command to force a different game directory. Hence the ghetto teeter-totter move. At least I don't have to use the CK... the clunk really only begins with the fact that it momentarily locks up between doing almost anything and doing almost everything.


EDIT: And with lots of back and forth messing with different setting in the LODGen, gutting archives, messing with plugins... it is finally TIME for PINE.





A strange fog seems to have suddenly rolled in...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 3, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> How did it become "Model 101" though?


Terminator Series 800 Model 101. It's in the movies.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 3, 2022)

OK. Mordheim is awesome. Level 7 warband now, got my Impressive slot and an Ogre, made myself a Lad's Got Talent Marksman who now shoots 4x per turn... (and is missing an eye now, major accuracy penalty, great!.... )  The customization and immersion factor is high. I'm definitely going to check the other factions too... Much wow, this is really a hidden gem. If you like turn based strategy a'la Darkest Dungeon this is heaven. Backed up by the Warhammer lore, is already many bonus points, but Mordheim is next level grimdark even in that universe. Can almost taste the Wyrdstone!


----------



## AlwaysHope (Oct 3, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> At some point tonight, I hope to play FO4 again lol. The last time I wanted to play it, I borked my mod setup playing with full foliage overhauls... screwed the LODs up completely. I see the leaves on trees only until I begin to get close, when the bulk of the leaves disappear. This was a bit before I broke my hand... just didn't have a ton of motivation to tinker with anything.
> 
> It's a compound issue... I have problems generating new LODs. I'm running an older version of the game because I don't really want/need to update the mods that will need to update along with the new script engine memory addresses. Lets get another thing straight... the game runs on my C drive... my system nvme, because it is one of the few games that can really benefit from it. Loading times off of an nvme are significantly faster with uncapped frame rates. I had an additional install for mod testing purposes, as well. On my sata SSD is a clean, Steam-managed install. There are better ways to manage it all. I'm considering jumping to MO2. I need to settle in on my base texture pack. I have like, a full gross of dozens of texture mods, all unpacked from their compressed files so I can mix and match, have individual textures overwrite. The idea is that when I have a sufficient base locked in, I can pack all of that into a mega kit... pack it into BA2s resembling the original game ones, with one archive for each DLC and such. Just keep that to simplify other aspects of modding, and preserve it across installs. That's the biggest bitch of modding games extensively. Long-term file management. Even with the tools available, it's a stressful administrative nightmare to change/move certain parts.
> 
> ...


Wow man, your using 400+ mods for FO4??? just... WOW!   
Out of interest, how much system ram does that chew up?


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Oct 3, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Terminator Series 800 Model 101. It's in the movies.


Hm. Always just remembered the T-800 part. 

Don't remember much from any past T2 though, as I didn't care much for them.


----------



## robot zombie (Oct 3, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> Wow man, your using 400+ mods for FO4??? just... WOW!
> Out of interest, how much system ram does that chew up?


Tbh, I dont actually know. I can only say that the game allocates every last bit of my measely 16gb. I probably need more.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 3, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> Tbh, I dont actually know. I can only say that the game allocates every last bit of my measely 16gb. I probably need more.


Might be time to get yourself 24GB or 32GB mate. EDIT: I presume you have 2x8GB and have 4 slots on your board. if you add in 2x4GB you get 24GB total and if you add in 2x8GB you get the 32GB. Just in case you wondered where that math was at.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Oct 3, 2022)

Squenix is lucky one of my gaming friends is _really_ into FFXIV, or I never would have gotten to the point where I'm actually starting to like the game. I initially bounced off that game hard, but it's actually becoming enjoyable. Stockholm syndrome, maybe?


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 3, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Squenix is lucky one of my gaming friends is _really_ into FFXIV, or I never would have gotten to the point where I'm actually starting to like the game. I initially bounced off that game hard, but it's actually becoming enjoyable. Stockholm syndrome, maybe?



It's my favorite game of all time. Been playing it since before it was even called a Realm Reborn, and before that I played FFXI mmo on the Playstation 2, which is largely similar to the FFXIV mmo in a lot of ways. 

The story is mind blowing in Endwalker especially. So well done.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 3, 2022)

Might give the zombies on Dead island a rest from my machete for a while and gave Shadow Of Mordor a go for the first time considering I got it free, installed it and forgot about it.
It's pretty good and the first LOTTR game I've ever played which has the added attraction of killing Orcs which is always good  although some of them really take some hammering to bring down.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 3, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> Might give the zombies on Dead island a rest from my machete for a while and gave Shadow Of Mordor a go for the first time considering I got it free, installed it and forgot about it.
> It's pretty good and the first LOTTR game I've ever played which has the added attraction of killing Orcs which is always good  although some of them really take some hammering to bring down.
> View attachment 264094



the combat gets really fun in the end, when you are chaning combo attacks on 50+ orcs


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Oct 3, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> I initially bounced off that game hard, but it's actually becoming enjoyable. Stockholm syndrome, maybe?


Happens to me a lot, which is why I only play 1-2 games at once. Also why I don't like really short games or trials.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 3, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> Happens to me a lot, which is why I only play 1-2 games at once. Also why I don't like really short games or trials.



I found that keeping a journal helps me stayed focused on one game at a time. I write down the date/personal rating/name of game/book/movie that I just watched, and I keep a journal going, I don't know why, but it helps me stay on track, I used to have ADHD metaphorically when it came to finishing anything, but the journal thing for some reason acted like a rewards based system, like it felt really nice finishing something, so I wrote it down, and then I did it again, and it helps me stay on track.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Oct 3, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I found that keeping a journal helps me stayed focused on one game at a time. I write down the date/personal rating/name of game/book/movie that I just watched, and I keep a journal going, I don't know why, but it helps me stay on track, I used to have ADHD metaphorically when it came to finishing anything, but the journal thing for some reason acted like a rewards based system, like it felt really nice finishing something, so I wrote it down, and then I did it again, and it helps me stay on track.


Sounds like we may have the opposite issue . I like getting in a groove (hyperfocus) and completing a game before starting a new one. My ADHD just forces me to game instead of being profitable, for the dopamine rush.

An example: I started Bioshock Remastered (never played the original) and the controls sucked, a lot. I played for a long time to get into the groove, but never could. Other games can take me 1-2 hours of play to start enjoying, once they feel natural.


----------



## Shihab (Oct 3, 2022)

Re-re-re-[ad infinitum]-playing Skyrim, although this would be the first time I'm committing to destruction magic and magic in general, at least till I got back to my old habit of sneaking with a soul trap-enchanted bow and cornering the market on enchanted gems. Have to admit, dual casting + impact perk is op! Stun-locking those overgrown lizards is really satisfying (Except that one time when I ran out of magica and potions within biting distance...). And it turns out you can make those buggers crash land!



Played twenty-something hours on Survival mode, but I turned it off because I'm a compulsive hoarder. Even after 100-ing the already legendary'ed smithing skill, I still can't leave any solid dwemer metal without adding it to [Lydia's] pile. At this point, I've probably stashed enough crafting material to furnish both imperials and stormcloaks twice over! :|
Those IKEA drawers sure are roomy...

On a side note: I'm actually seeing less bugs and crashes running this thing on Proton than I did natively on Windows.


----------



## DoH! (Oct 3, 2022)

*Sniper Elite 5*


----------



## InVasMani (Oct 4, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> Tbh, I dont actually know. I can only say that the game allocates every last bit of my measely 16gb. I probably need more.



You might like this mod (Dimmer v0.3) drop the exe into C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp and it'll boot with windows and you can adjust the brightness/temperature to your liking. I keep temperature at default and drop brightness to 80% I found it worked well to better calibrate my IPS display. It's not really a mod, but it is a nice tool to better calibrate your display that I'd absolutely recommend trying out to see if you can better calibrate your panel with it. I feel it helped a great deal on mine personally much richer more accurate darker details.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 4, 2022)

Shihab said:


> I'm committing to destruction magic and magic in general


You're in for some fun! In case you're interested;








						The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Anniversary Edition
					

The Anniversary Edition includes: The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Special Edition The Elder




					www.gog.com
				



The most premium version you can get and it's 50% off currently..


----------



## Shihab (Oct 5, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> You're in for some fun! In case you're interested;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gog's lack of gift cards makes it unusable for me, unfortunately. A sad tale of sanctions and economic backwardness...


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 5, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> You're in for some fun! In case you're interested;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know everyone says it a great game and the discount is cool, but my ratio of bought/free games to actually installed and played is scarily unbalanced


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 5, 2022)

Shihab said:


> gog's lack of gift cards makes it unusable for me, unfortunately. A sad tale of sanctions and economic backwardness...



Sorry to hear that, still that is pretty cool you live somewhere unique. It's always been a dream of mine to see some of the rainforests, where I am from its just cornfields and wal-marts as far as the eye can see, tis a bit depressing to look at. lol

on-topic:  I am playing Retro Bowl on my android phone, its a lot of fun. has a bit of a slow start though as you build up your team.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 5, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> I know everyone says it a great game and the discount is cool, but my ratio of bought/free games to actually installed and played is scarily unbalanced


Right there with you. However, a good deal is a good deal...



CallandorWoT said:


> Retro Bowl


Is that the Tecmo SuperBowl Retro game I read about?
EDIT: Yup, it is.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Oct 5, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Right there with you. However, a good deal is a good deal...



$25 spent on something one will never use is still money wasted.  Better to take a friend out for burritos or something, IMO.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 5, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Right there with you. However, a good deal is a good deal...
> 
> 
> Is that the Tecmo SuperBowl Retro game I read about?
> EDIT: Yup, it is.



it's surprisingly addicting. I play a couple matches before bed every night lol, good way to fully relax. it allows you to re-name all your football players too, I always name them lord of the rings or other fantasy book names, lmao its funny when "Bilbo scores a touchdown"


----------



## LifeOnMars (Oct 5, 2022)

Finally got around to playing Control and what a fantastic game it is. Great writing, collectibles that make sense, stunning visuals and interesting gunplay. Quantum break was a big let down for me as Alan Wake and the Max Payne series were both excellent but I think Control has become my new favourite.

Oh and I noticed this gem, found a room with post-it notes literally everywhere (looked like my home office during Covid lockdowns) and went into photo mode, when I zoomed right into Jesse's eye you can actually see the raytraced reflection of the room.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Oct 5, 2022)

LifeOnMars said:


> Finally got around to playing Control and what a fantastic game it is. Great writing, collectibles that make sense, stunning visuals and interesting gunplay. Quantum break was a big let down for me as Alan Wake and the Max Payne series were both excellent but I think Control has become my new favourite.
> 
> Oh and I noticed this gem, found a room with post-it notes literally everywhere (looked like my home office during Covid lockdowns) and went into photo mode, when I zoomed right into Jesse's eye you can actually see the raytraced reflection of the room.
> 
> ...


Ah yes, the post-it room. Did you read the memo on the wall? 

The office's owner dryly remarking that he will be swapping offices as his has become unusable... I can only imagine! 

It was free on Luna a couple of months ago, I enjoyed it thoroughly. I will say that game streaming is better than playing on a potato PC, for modern games at least.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Oct 5, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> Ah yes, the post-it room. Did you read the memo on the wall?
> 
> The office's owner dryly remarking that he will be swapping offices as his has become unusable... I can only imagine!
> 
> It was free on Luna a couple of months ago, I enjoyed it thoroughly. I will say that game streaming is better than playing on a potato PC, for modern games at least.


I did read the memo , I've been soaking everything in the game offers. Streaming is a great option but it's not for me unfortunately, always seem to feel the input lag real bad. I'm playing this maxed with DLSS and it's beautiful, I'd take the whole visual package of this over Cyberpunk anyday.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Oct 5, 2022)

LifeOnMars said:


> I did read the memo , I've been soaking everything in the game offers. Streaming is a great option but it's not for me unfortunately, always seem to feel the input lag real bad. I'm playing this maxed with DLSS and it's beautiful, I'd take the whole visual package of this over Cyberpunk anyday.


Yep! My particular setup gives me more lag and less frames, so streaming isn't bad. 

That game is a great one to take slow and do/find everything.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Oct 5, 2022)

Off topic, but i have been using a 27inch monitor and playing games at 1080p. So i figure since i recently bought a new card, W6600, why not try changing my resolution and game resolution to 2560x1440p. I figure it could handle it. Not only are games still running smooth, they look way better. I'm late i know lol. Just saying. Playing the new saints row at 2560x1440p, fov at 65, using a reshade config and adding my own settings ( because the game really does look kinda bad without it ), its looking really good. All my games are, cyberpunk, etc. 

Anyways, I'm playing Saints row 4 and new saints row 




atm.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 6, 2022)

Need For Speed Unbound










Coming to PlayStation 5, Xbox Series X|S and PC on December 2, 2022.


----------



## Frick (Oct 6, 2022)

See, this is how you make DLC's:

"RimWorld’s third expansion, _*RimWorld – Biotech, *_is coming out in a few weeks!"

First off, they are proper expansions, not just mini DLC stuff. Plus, announcement and BAM release. Personally I don't really play with the religion systems, but this looks cool. Robotics/mechanoids, babies and genetic engineering. Lots of people are obviously saying stupid things like "BUT THERE ARE ALREADY MODS FOR THAT" and to those people I'll echo the comment that simply said "mods but with quality and polish" and that is exactly what it is. Many if not mods for Rimworld, especially the ones many people think should be in the base game, messes with the fundemental balance of the game and what the game is.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 6, 2022)

Frick said:


> See, this is how you make DLC's:
> 
> "RimWorld’s third expansion, _*RimWorld – Biotech, *_is coming out in a few weeks!"
> 
> First off, they are proper expansions, not just mini DLC stuff. Plus, announcement and BAM release. Personally I don't really play with the religion systems, but this looks cool. Robotics/mechanoids, babies and genetic engineering. Lots of people are obviously saying stupid things like "BUT THERE ARE ALREADY MODS FOR THAT" and to those people I'll echo the comment that simply said "mods but with quality and polish" and that is exactly what it is. Many if not mods for Rimworld, especially the ones many people think should be in the base game, messes with the fundemental balance of the game and what the game is.



Rimworld is my best friends favorite game, I bought him one of the expansions for his bday once.

I'm currently leveling my Paladin I created in 2004 in World of Warcraft. 50% experience bonus and I haven't played him in like a decade or more... never thought I'd go back to WoW, but with the 50% experience buff, I thought I would go back just for a month to level him up and experience some of the dungeons I have missed over the years.

Pretty cool having all this stuff in my inventory from 2004/2005, nostalgia is a weird thing.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 6, 2022)

Frick said:


> See, this is how you make DLC's:
> 
> "RimWorld’s third expansion, _*RimWorld – Biotech, *_is coming out in a few weeks!"
> 
> First off, they are proper expansions, not just mini DLC stuff. Plus, announcement and BAM release. Personally I don't really play with the religion systems, but this looks cool. Robotics/mechanoids, babies and genetic engineering. Lots of people are obviously saying stupid things like "BUT THERE ARE ALREADY MODS FOR THAT" and to those people I'll echo the comment that simply said "mods but with quality and polish" and that is exactly what it is. Many if not mods for Rimworld, especially the ones many people think should be in the base game, messes with the fundemental balance of the game and what the game is.


That should be interesting.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 6, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Need For Speed Unbound
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the warning. This looks like yet another crappy story driven racing game with yet more cheesy characters and millennial-rap dialogue.


----------



## Sithaer (Oct 8, 2022)

I'm done with Immortals Fenyx, well finished the main game and the second DLC.
First and the third DLC was way too annoying for me, played the third till about half way but it was more of a chore than fun + can only save at altars and when the game randomly crashed on me after finishing a difficult puzzle/map part I called it since I didn't felt like re doing the whole zone... _'yeah I don't have the patience for such anymore.'_

Main game was really good, had lots of fun with that and the second DLC was alright with the Eastern style.

Now I've picked up Control again cause I've bought the DLC on a sale for a few $, only finished the main game when it was given away for free on EPIC.




I kinda forgot how to play the game since but I'm starting to slowly remember.  _'couldn't even recall the hotkey for switching my weapons at first'_
At least this time around I can max out the game with RT and mess around with it, I wish more games would have such a decent DLSS implementation too.


----------



## Night (Oct 8, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> Thanks for the warning. This looks like yet another crappy story driven racing game with yet more cheesy characters and millennial-rap dialogue.


Not necessarily, Heat wasn't all that bad, though it was shame EA dropped support for it. It probably won't touch U2 or MW (2005 of course) but gameplay footage is needed.


----------



## 64K (Oct 8, 2022)

Sithaer said:


> I'm done with Immortals Fenyx, well finished the main game and the second DLC.
> First and the third DLC was way too annoying for me, played the third till about half way but it was more of a chore than fun + can only save at altars and when the game randomly crashed on me after finishing a difficult puzzle/map part I called it since I didn't felt like re doing the whole zone... _'yeah I don't have the patience for such anymore.'_
> 
> Main game was really good, had lots of fun with that and the second DLC was alright with the Eastern style.
> ...



Nothing destroys immersion more for me than when a game is more like work than fun. I just quit them. I know that any game that I have to force myself to finish isn't worth my time and it's a good way to get burnt out on gaming.


----------



## Sithaer (Oct 8, 2022)

64K said:


> Nothing destroys immersion more for me than when a game is more like work than fun. I just quit them. I know that any game that I have to force myself to finish isn't worth my time and it's a good way to get burnt out on gaming.



Yeah I've also decided that a few years ago after I've quited an MMO which I've played actively for 7+ years and at that point it felt like a second job..
I play games to chill/have fun/escape and not to be annoyed with. _'theres more than enough of that in real life..'_
I also play less and less nowadays so I rather play games that don't irritate me and waste my time.

This is why I also avoid overly difficult/punishing games, just not my cup of tea anymore. _'Most of the time I play on normal unless I know the game in and out already'_

In that regard Control is about right, I think I skipped 1-2 zone/boss in the main game that was a bit too much for my taste but in overall its a fun experience for me.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 8, 2022)

64K said:


> Nothing destroys immersion more for me than when a game is more like work than fun. I just quit them.


THIS! YES! Games need to be *fun* not feel like job...


----------



## Lei (Oct 8, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Need For Speed Unbound
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't torture me, why so late?



lexluthermiester said:


> THIS! YES! Games need to be *fun* not feel like job...


Lara Croft falling 15 times in river while trying to grab a cliff. She can go fxxk herself.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 8, 2022)

FEAR is a great traditional, no-nonsense shooter and is up there in my top five FPSs, mainly for its simplicity, range of weapons and fun factor. The lighting and especially the sound are excellent, not to mention the undercurrent of creepiness which is never overplayed in the game. Stands up brilliantly seventeen years after release.


----------



## jormungand (Oct 8, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> FEAR is a great traditional, no-nonsense shooter and is up there in my top five FPSs, mainly for its simplicity, range of weapons and fun factor. The lighting and especially the sound are excellent, not to mention the undercurrent of creepiness which is never overplayed in the game. Stands up brilliantly seventeen years after release.
> View attachment 264631View attachment 264632


FEAR was one of those games like Dead Space, Stalker that gave me an unique experience like no other game .


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Oct 8, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> Thanks for the warning. This looks like yet another crappy story driven racing game with yet more cheesy characters and millennial-rap dialogue.


The majority of us from what I'm seeing want remasters of the original classic nfs games. I know i do. But yea another crappy nfs game, the series has been dead for a long time IMO. Thank goodness we can still play the classic ones.


----------



## Night (Oct 8, 2022)

jormungand said:


> FEAR was one of those games like Dead Space, Stalker that gave me an unique experience like no other game .


True that, especially Dead Space when it came out. It was terrifying at times, however sequels watered it down after.



u2konline said:


> The majority of us from what I'm seeing want remasters of the original classic nfs games. I know i do. But yea another crappy nfs game, the series has been dead for a long time IMO. Thank goodness we can still play the classic ones.


I believe you can't play Underground 2 on Windows 10 or newer because of the missing SecuROM drivers. As a U2/NFSMW fan, I'll tell you that Heat isn't all that bad and you should try it, lots of tuning options and it's fun to race versus friends online, but it may be missing some of the 'underground' vibes from U2. Carbon was good, but it didn't feel like a U2 successor. Also played ProStreet which was more 'pro' oriented and offered more realism to the series, though we all know NFS is not about that.


----------



## jormungand (Oct 8, 2022)

Night said:


> True that, especially Dead Space when it came out. It was terrifying at times, however sequels watered it down after.


Imo Dead Space 1 was a 10/10 full package. Horror/Story/Action/rpg upgrades, instant decisions and actions, Environment, sound ffs amazing sound. Level design,
the weapons and suit upgrades, the kinesis module, the no HUD to give you that profound immersion. My words will never make justice to that game.
Even though  i love the Witcher franchise ill dare to say that is not close to be the perfect game that Dead Space is.


....im right now debating myself if 
buying Ac valhalla or FC 6 ??
 both same price for standard editions $20, too bad Ubisoft decided to go greedy and don't sell the base game + dlcs for a reasonable price
like when i bought AC odyssey+dlc for $34.


----------



## Sithaer (Oct 8, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> FEAR is a great traditional, no-nonsense shooter and is up there in my top five FPSs, mainly for its simplicity, range of weapons and fun factor. The lighting and especially the sound are excellent, not to mention the undercurrent of creepiness which is never overplayed in the game. Stands up brilliantly seventeen years after release.
> View attachment 264631View attachment 264632



Yup the first FEAR was something else in its time and help up pretty well, I sort of liked FEAR 2 too but 3 I only finished cause I wanted to finish the serie.
I still have the box copy of the first game, funny but my mother gave it to me as christmas gift w/o even knowing what she picked.  _'it was in that cheapo games big box in a TESCO,lol' _

Sadly the DvD wont read anymore in my external USB drive so I can't reinstall it, I wanted to play it not long ago. _'Edit: its on sale on GoG atm for less than 2$ so I will just go and buy it while I can'_



jormungand said:


> Imo Dead Space 1 was a 10/10 full package. Horror/Story/Action/rpg upgrades, instant decisions and actions, Environment, sound ffs amazing sound. Level design,
> the weapons and suit upgrades, the kinesis module, the no HUD to give you that profound immersion. My words will never make justice to that game.
> Even though  i love the Witcher franchise ill dare to say that is not close to be the perfect game that Dead Space is.



Even tho I'm not a big horror game fan I do play some every now and then and Dead Space 1+2 was my fav, played them when they were relased and they scared the crap out of me a few times but it was still a great experience. _'damn those creepy ass sounds in those games..'_
I'm looking forward to Callisto Protocol, if we ignore the naming then its like a new Dead Space game since some of the developers are the same.
+Dead Space 1 remake is also coming early next year so good stuff.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 8, 2022)

I picked up Dead Space for free on EA years ago and have hardly played it since because it scared the crap out of me. Those creatures with spikey arms like the molten metal Terminator, but much scarier, were just horrible.
I don't like horror games either as a rule, but I still play them


----------



## Frick (Oct 8, 2022)

u2konline said:


> The majority of us from what I'm seeing want remasters of the original classic nfs games. I know i do.



Nah, what we really want is a good, new NFS game. Remasters in themselves is a sign of creative failures. "We don't have any good ideas for new stuff so just slap some paint of old code and ship it as new"


----------



## jormungand (Oct 8, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> I picked up Dead Space for free on EA years ago and have hardly played it since because it scared the crap out of me. Those creatures with spikey arms like the molten metal Terminator, but much scarier, were just horrible.
> I don't like horror games either as a rule, but I still play them


Dont worry you have the opportunity to play the game with newer graphics/textures, that way you wont be scared but shit in your pants, like i did in RE7 demo.


----------



## robot zombie (Oct 8, 2022)

Man... I got a humanimal dead in the right eye with a throwing knife in Metro Exodus and I wanted to screenshot it, but I'm not running a top-end to do it externally... and apparently the 'photo mode' on MEE is actually just a... headless camera? mode? It doesn't have a 'take screenshot' function. In what way is it a photo mode if there's no way to capture an image? Should I have just expected to need other software to actually take the 'photo?'

WTF is that about?  It's just strange to me to have a freecam-style photo mode with filters, and then require an app, or use WGM, or some other inconvenient way of doing it, to actually capture it, as opposed to just hitting a dedicated key? I didn't buy it on Steam, so I don't have the overlay. I turn off Nvidia overlay on pretty much any game that's not fully stable (MEE is mostly, but not entirely crash-free.) Why can I not just press a button THERE in "PHOTO MODE" to... iunno... save a .png to the game folder? Is that so much to ask?

It'd be like if somebody sold a camera and lens to you, but all that's actually are there are telescope optics, no sensor. To take a photo is to record an image. I've never heard of a camera that doesn't capture an image. Seems to me that the definition of a photo is an image captured by a camera. Sooo... yeah. What is this?

I used to just use ReShade, but I don't have it installed because all it'd be doing for me in MEE is giving me a very non-obtrusive FPS counter and screenshot capability. However, the ability to take screenshots without external tools has been kind of a staple feature in games for a long time. I'm truly baffled at the decision to include a photo mode that requires something external to actually use. I guess I never realized, because I usually run something like that anyway. 

All I know is... I'm not saving and restarting the game for that. I don't care enough. It's just one of those things that I can't wrap my head around.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 8, 2022)

jormungand said:


> Dont worry you have the opportunity to play the game with newer graphics/textures, that way you wont be scared but shit in your pants, like i did in RE7 demo.


In glorious Technicolor!


----------



## AlwaysHope (Oct 9, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> Man... I got a humanimal dead in the right eye with a throwing knife in Metro Exodus and I wanted to screenshot it, but I'm not running a top-end to do it externally... and apparently the 'photo mode' on MEE is actually just a... headless camera? mode? It doesn't have a 'take screenshot' function. In what way is it a photo mode if there's no way to capture an image? Should I have just expected to need other software to actually take the 'photo?'
> 
> WTF is that about?  It's just strange to me to have a freecam-style photo mode with filters, and then require an app, or use WGM, or some other inconvenient way of doing it, to actually capture it, as opposed to just hitting a dedicated key? I didn't buy it on Steam, so I don't have the overlay. I turn off Nvidia overlay on pretty much any game that's not fully stable (MEE is mostly, but not entirely crash-free.) Why can I not just press a button THERE in "PHOTO MODE" to... iunno... save a .png to the game folder? Is that so much to ask?
> 
> ...


I get it but can't you just use print screen button on keyboard? use it, make a manual save, exit game, paste in to paint or something & there you go!


----------



## robot zombie (Oct 9, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> I get it but can't you just use print screen button on keyboard? use it, make a manual save, exit game, paste in to paint or something & there you go!


Never worked with this Windows 10 install. And I've never dug into it, because usually I don't worry about it. The only way I knew to get Windows to consistently screenshot games was via game mode. I usually have something else going that covers it, varying by game.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not exactly gutted about missing the screenshot. Just weirded out that they seemingly left their photo mode at 99%, without that critical 1% to make it actually function like... any other photo mode I have ever used. When has one not had a 'take screenshot' key, you know? Without that, it's just a boxed-in freecam.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 9, 2022)

Any game recommendations for someone wanting a positive story/graphics/easy to play to cheer someone up who is a bit down in the dumps?

Asking for a friend. My thoughts were A Short Hike, can't think of anything else. Needs to be a short positive energy game... any genre...


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 9, 2022)

The original Chips' Challenge is still the best. Easy to set up in DOSBox portable.


----------



## nomdeplume (Oct 9, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> Any game recommendations for someone wanting a positive story/graphics/easy to play to cheer someone up who is a bit down in the dumps?
> 
> Asking for a friend. My thoughts were A Short Hike, can't think of anything else. Needs to be a short positive energy game... any genre...



Sounds like a prime candidate for Wii ownership.  Out of the entire library of games produced you'd struggle to find more than a few that don't match your description.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Oct 11, 2022)

Night said:


> I believe you can't play Underground 2 on Windows 10 or newer because of the missing SecuROM drivers.


Game works perfectly fine, i just install it. Added the widescreen patch (2560x1440p) force AA, max settings, no issues at all. Windows 10 x64. I'm going to install some HD/Remaster mods in a few mins.


----------



## Frick (Oct 11, 2022)

Cities: Skylines, and it feels pretty weird, but also pretty good.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Oct 11, 2022)

Frick said:


> Cities: Skylines, and it feels pretty weird, but also pretty good.



Its traffic simulator is somewhere between "too accurate" and "not accurate enough".

Ex: OpenTTD has far better traffic simulation, but as a result, you have to manually schedule all the trains and bus routes. Far more complex, but its "better" at the job of controlling what you want. You can set waypoints and force the trains/busses/trucks to go where you want them damn-it.

Ex2: SimCity has no proper traffic simulations, its very abstract.

-----------

Cities: Skylines sits in between these two extremes. More control than SimCity, less control than OpenTTD. I guess Tropico 4/5/6 also have traffic but in various stages of complexity (6 feels less complex to me).

I dunno, I ended up giving up on Cities:Skylines and just play Tropico 6 as far as modern games go, and go back to OpenTTD ridiculously often...


----------



## Frick (Oct 11, 2022)

dragontamer5788 said:


> Its traffic simulator is somewhere between "too accurate" and "not accurate enough".
> 
> Ex: OpenTTD has far better traffic simulation, but as a result, you have to manually schedule all the trains and bus routes. Far more complex, but its "better" at the job of controlling what you want. You can set waypoints and force the trains/busses/trucks to go where you want them damn-it.
> 
> ...



TTD is one of those aspirational games for me. I want to play it but I really suck at it. I've played it on and off since before OpenTTD but I really don't have the mind for it, for some reason. I've never thought of it as complex though, but I never get very far in it. I suspect I will not be very good at Cities: Skylines either. Similarly, I've played quite a bit of Simcity but it's the same thing. Those kinds of games don't gel with my brain. The Impression city builders were more my thing.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 11, 2022)

Frick said:


> The Impression city builders were more my thing.


I have a good experience with City Life 2008.  (and Simcity in the 90s)


----------



## Sithaer (Oct 11, 2022)

Found this letter in Control's first DLC. _'apparently I've played and finished the second DLC first ' _
Man that Jeremy must be one heck of a computer whiz.





Frick said:


> TTD is one of those aspirational games for me. I want to play it but I really suck at it. I've played it on and off since before OpenTTD but I really don't have the mind for it, for some reason. I've never thought of it as complex though, but I never get very far in it. I suspect I will not be very good at Cities: Skylines either. Similarly, I've played quite a bit of Simcity but it's the same thing. Those kinds of games don't gel with my brain. The Impression city builders were more my thing.



TTD is like the only game in that genre that I used to play a lot when I was a kid, for some reason back then I actually had patience for such.
Tried Simcity but I always ended up with no money and a messed up broken City, Skylines never tried tho I thought about it since it was free on EPIC once and I have it.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Oct 12, 2022)

Sithaer said:


> Found this letter in Control's first DLC. _'apparently I've played and finished the second DLC first ' _
> Man that Jeremy must be one heck of a computer whiz.
> View attachment 265074


Just got 100% achievements for the game and DLC. Awesome experience, a bit long and the difficulty spikes on certain bosses are harsh but I persevered because the story and setting compelled me. A solid 8/10  for me. Graphics were amazing, storyline immense and a pretty unforgettable game.


----------



## Sithaer (Oct 12, 2022)

LifeOnMars said:


> Just got 100% achievements for the game and DLC. Awesome experience, a bit long and the difficulty spikes on certain bosses are harsh but I persevered because the story and setting compelled me. A solid 8/10  for me. Graphics were amazing, storyline immense and a pretty unforgettable game.



Yea its a fun/interesting game on its own, tbh I still can't describe this game if someone asked me whats this game I'm playing cause its just a bag of weird stuff but in a good way.
Definitely not a typical whatever game you finish and then forget about it soon after.

Last boss in DLC 2 did take me a few tries until I switched to a more agressive style and just blasted it down as fast as possible. _'that boss fight design was questionable'_


----------



## SN2716057 (Oct 12, 2022)

a bit of HZ5 while working on my other pc


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Oct 12, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> a bit of HZ5 while working on my other pc



The 21:9 aspect looks very tempting in this game.  My wallet is asking me to forget this screenshot.


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 12, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> a bit of HZ5 while working on my other pc


dude why your drive wheel is on the wrong side?
did you got discount for buying weird card?


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 12, 2022)

FEAR has really drawn me in and it has vibes of Half Life what with crawling through air ducts and the way mercenaries squawk through their radios, to name just a few similarities.


----------



## SN2716057 (Oct 12, 2022)

ne6togadno said:


> dude why your drive wheel is on the wrong side?
> did you got discount for buying weird card?


This one has +1000hp so I just had to.

Edit: this took way too long, time for bed now.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Oct 13, 2022)

ne6togadno said:


> dude why your drive wheel is on the wrong side?
> did you got discount for buying weird card?


Looks normal from an Australian driving perspective!


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 13, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> This one has +1000hp so I just had to


ya 1000+ is must have but still i'd ask for discount.



AlwaysHope said:


> Looks normal from an Australian driving perspective!


i've heard for that place down under with weird plants and animals and stuff, didnt knew you grow weird cars too thou


----------



## AlwaysHope (Oct 13, 2022)

Can any of the _Oblivion_ experts on here suggest why I'm getting CTDs in the outside area of Sancre Tor? I'm up to the part in the MQ that needs me to go there.
I've got about 30 hrs up on this this current playthrough & have unofficial patches for the main game plus for the DLC, also the xOBSE 22.7 installed.
Damm annoying to say the least! 

Update: got it sorted, had to restore graphic settings in Adrenalin 22.7.1 back to default for this game profile.


----------



## SomeOne99h (Oct 13, 2022)

Use this EngineBugFixes.
An OBSE plugin containing bug fixes for the Oblivion game engine.








						EngineBugFixes
					

An OBSE plugin containing bug fixes for the Oblivion game engine.




					www.nexusmods.com
				



How to install:
=======
1) Extract the files to a temporary location.
2) Copy the files in the Data folder to (install folder)\Oblivion\Data\

*EDIT:* Make sure you installed it right, otherwise it will do nothing. Don't use mod manager to install.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 13, 2022)

Super Firm Tofu said:


> The 21:9 aspect looks very tempting in this game.  My wallet is asking me to forget this screenshot.


Oh go on, give in. 21:9 is perfect for racing games!


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Oct 13, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Oh go on, give in. 21:9 is perfect for racing games!



Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!

Maybe.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 13, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> a bit of HZ5 while working on my other pc


If it's Horizon 5 it has to be Mexico, surely?
I'll grab me coat...


----------



## Frick (Oct 13, 2022)

Cities: Skylines is way too easy, it turns out, and fiddly in annoying ways.

Transport Tycoon Deluxe but with some modern sensibilities (mostly some cumbersome interface stuff) would be a masterpiece. OpenTTD is not that.


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 13, 2022)

I have to say I am now totally addicted to TWWH3 Immortal Empires. There is a function where you can build outposts in your allies provinces. This allows you to recruit for cheap units from other armies. There is also the scale of the map that is absolutely huge. Any intent on total domination would seriously take at least 6 months of steady game play. The amount of factions that are available are absolutely crazy. The best thing about the Game though is the amount and quality of mods for the Game. I have used mods to add Legendary Lords of up to 3 for each faction and in conjunction a mod that allows me to recruit Legendary Lords from defeated armies in your faction. There are other Games that I play like Everspace 2, The Ascent, Project Cars 2&3 and other Games like Spiderman, Guardians of the Galaxy but TWWH3 is still my addiction.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 13, 2022)

Frick said:


> OpenTTD is not that.


But it's not bad either. The UI has a learning curve, but then again, most micro-management type games do.


----------



## Frick (Oct 13, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> But it's not bad either. The UI has a learning curve, but then again, most micro-management type games do.



Sure. But I just feel that with some tweaking it would be amazing. Like placing tracks/roads. Or undo buttons. Managing vehicles. Auto renew failing because of lack of funds when I have all the funds in the universe. Auto saving is so slow. Slowdowns in late game. Rotating the map. More details on towns and why they hate you. The fundementals is great, but I really think it could to with a fresh coat of paint (and some welding).


----------



## robot zombie (Oct 14, 2022)

Sithaer said:


> Yea its a fun/interesting game on its own, tbh I still can't describe this game if someone asked me whats this game I'm playing cause its just a bag of weird stuff but in a good way.
> Definitely not a typical whatever game you finish and then forget about it soon after.
> 
> Last boss in DLC 2 did take me a few tries until I switched to a more agressive style and just blasted it down as fast as possible. _'that boss fight design was questionable'_


What I love most about Control is how its a full concept game. Its like everyone in every area knew what that game was meant to be, as a creative work. It is just so complete, and yet the possibilities left in the writing feel endless. And then it is all tied into an ongoing universe that ultimately feels so much more alive for having that intricate and invitingly alienating mystery as sort of its 'grand stream' for story concepts to form from. It is at first hard to conceptualize how so many seemingly disparate things _can_ go together, but over time, you learn not to doubt it. It has a way of letting you know that you're in good hands, I like to think. The ideas are more unified than they often appear, and they kind of ease you into recognizing that at a pace that for me, feels more 'active' and exploratory on my end. It's the kind of writing that really wishes to engage you, use your own mind to make things happen.

It gets even better when you realize that they secretly have just one franchise going between all of these different titles - each major title is just another chapter in their crazy multiverse. I mean, from an artistic ambition standpoint, you really have to respect what Remedy has managed to pull off creatively. They are absolute madlads when it comes to how far down the rabbit hole they go in their whole overarching theming and general 'theory of universe,' the level of detail they manage to attain without writing themselves into corners. To me, it's masterful, even if it isn't the most accessible. Hell, I might actually call it obtuse. It is distinctly deliberate in its obtuseness. But at the same time, they are exceptional at maximizing the effect of inference. They can spin a top and spawn a new world in the heads of their audience. Remedy is all about taking you down to the abyssopelagic zone and making that sort of an inviting place to be, simply in how strange and intriguing it is. It's that, and the uncanny sense it all seems to make when you're down there. Half of the story running through all of their games is just friggin hyperabstraction and non-euclidean logic with heavy scoops of Jungian mysticism and Finnish mythology. It's the story of a multiverse, the birthing and melding of unstable realities, lovecraftian outer-god-like beings, and people interacting with all of it in intricately linked overarching narratives. And yet when you play through em each a few times, that whole world seems natural to you - nothing is really out of place. This could all easily have become your standard 'paranatural' camp, like X-Files for the now. But Remedy always does this style with such sincerity and depth that I think it elevates the work beyond that kind of stuff. It's just one of a kind art with them, always made with love and care.

The bosses never gave me a ton of trouble. I think I kinda just nerded out on the mechanics to a point where strategy was its own game for me. I like the combat flow that Control has... and yes, offense really is key. It's all about keeping that flow, knowing the moves to use when. Even your core defensive options in that game, are basically offense, or direct paths to it. Control... "Take control..." that theme alone says everything about the combat, really. Remedy plays this trick on your mind that makes everything feel intentional. I feel utterly gaslit by their games and I hope it never changes. Accept reality and take control of it. Harness whatever situations come along to chain the best offensive moves you can make each time, and just never stop moving. The action seems fast, but its more of a mental game. It's a test of continual focus and quick decision making more than reflexes. You explore all of the different ways to flow from situation to situation. Get yourself good and in the moment with different moves trained into you, and things go well. Whenever I lose that, I suck immediately. Fail over and over. It's either intuitive or it doesn't really work out. I guess it's a bit like driving stick. But then, unlike stick, it's more in the sizing up than the precision in execution. Know what I mean? It's never about sticking anything perfectly, just making the right moves at the right times. Setting the playing field up right. Creatively and efficiently sizing-down mobs that show up to introduce chaos that's meant to break you out of that flow. You instead flow into it, like Polaris's resonance itself.


What I hate most about Control is...

...the expedition DLC.  



Not the game I'm playing today. I think I'd rather do a refresher on Alan Wake at some point, as I haven't since completing everything in Control. They should call the game I'm playing Metro Eggodust, just because even after all of this time, it's so dang immersive that all I can do is toast my eggos and eat em straight toaster-hand-mouth like a savage. Hunger really only gets in the way.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Oct 14, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> They should call the game I'm playing Metro Eggodust, just because even after all of this time, it's so dang immersive that all I can do is toast my eggos and eat em straight toaster-hand-mouth like a savage. Hunger really only gets in the way.


That is one of the funniest things I have read in a while. Thank you for that. 

I also totally understand what you mean. Artyom is becoming one of my favorite protagonists. I just wish he talked - I keep expecting a voice like BJ from "The New Order" but Russian. Love the style and writing though.


----------



## robot zombie (Oct 14, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> That is one of the funniest things I have read in a while. Thank you for that.
> 
> I also totally understand what you mean. Artyom is becoming one of my favorite protagonists. I just wish he talked - I keep expecting a voice like BJ from "The New Order" but Russian. Love the style and writing though.


It's just the plain truth, but _youre welcome_ 

Artyom's voice is a definite rub for me. The awkward silence in dialog sequences is real. It's especially strange, because Artyom DOES have a voice actor in Metro Exodus. It's just that he only ever narrates Artyom's journal entries on the loading screens. So it's like they tease you with it, basically let you know that they _could_ voice him.

I usually just tell myself that Artyom doesn't HAVE to speak to anyone, and has earned that privilege by continually being the guy getting everything done without complaining. Just kind of an unspoken understanding. They kinda can't say nothin to him, because they NEED him. So he doesn't need to speak on anything, doesn't even have to answer questions in ordinary passing conversations. He's just that good, like Master Chief. Nobody makes Master Chief explain himself.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Oct 14, 2022)

I don't disagree, but it does make the conversations somewhat awkward. Especially when his wife is asking him stuff - imagine if you or I never spoke to our SO. 

I totally didn't think about the journal entries. Of course that is his voice.


----------



## robot zombie (Oct 14, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> I don't disagree, but it does make the conversations somewhat awkward. Especially when his wife is asking him stuff - imagine if you or I never spoke to our SO.
> 
> I totally didn't think about the journal entries. Of course that is his voice.


Dude, it's easy to miss the fact that Artyom is speaking there. I didn't consider it for a whiiiilllleeeee. I was just on a loading screen one day when I went "Oh, he does talk."

I'm half joking on that take. It's just kind of funny to me to think that he wouldn't say anything during so many moments, and it's not like they always write things as though he doesn't talk. Characters often speak to him as though he does, as though he HAS spoken to them. We just never see it. So it does have that uncanniness... it is definitely weird to just imagine staring at my girlfriend while she talks to me for a while, then she hugs me, and I just like... go and stoically do the dishes or something. Maybe let out a "Hyarrrghhh" if I drop one, start hyperventilating and wobbling a little.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Oct 14, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> Maybe let out a "Hyarrrghhh" if I drop one, start hyperventilating and wobbling a little.


Hold G for gas mask...


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 14, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> I have to say I am now totally addicted to TWWH3 Immortal Empires. There is a function where you can build outposts in your allies provinces. This allows you to recruit for cheap units from other armies. There is also the scale of the map that is absolutely huge. Any intent on total domination would seriously take at least 6 months of steady game play. The amount of factions that are available are absolutely crazy. The best thing about the Game though is the amount and quality of mods for the Game. I have used mods to add Legendary Lords of up to 3 for each faction and in conjunction a mod that allows me to recruit Legendary Lords from defeated armies in your faction. There are other Games that I play like Everspace 2, The Ascent, Project Cars 2&3 and other Games like Spiderman, Guardians of the Galaxy but TWWH3 is still my addiction.



No more game killing bugs then in Immortal Empires?
Still need to buy this


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 14, 2022)

Vayra86 said:


> No more game killing bugs then in Immortal Empires?
> Still need to buy this


Butter smooth for me. The last hotfix has basically stabilized the experience. Radious Mod is in there as well as thousands of others including playable factions. I could swear I saw Albion added. As long as you have Freesync or Gsync or VRR it will never slow down (other than by design when casting a spell) even in super huge battles. The scale and fortifications of siege battles have expanded. Your archers have a stronger effect on siege towers and you suffer attrition instantly when besieged. 

Windows 11 and a bad Seagate Firecuda 530 gave me the impression that there were problems but that was with all Games. The funniest though was, I contacted Seagate about an RMA and they told me this in an email. "_Hi R$%#%  Fircuda 530 SSD especially for gaming drive so if its not work in windows means its issue with M-KEY SOCKET pls check with your computer manufacture_". After I got back up from almost falling out of my chair. I posted a picture from the product page they sent me of a Gigabyte MB in my reply literally copying the page into the email. Blame the MB for disk failure is insane when a 660P is in the slot that was part of a RAID 0 array and wiped and tested so many times that it should show more errors than a brand new drive.

Getting back to TWWH3 in 2 turns I will be able to recruit Tyrion and Alistar to my Army. Ulthuan has been overrun by Lizardmen and Averlorn is the lone province left. That means that once I conquer the entire Southland and keep Tomb Kings as my allies I will be able to send a relief force to retake the home of the Elves.


----------



## Sithaer (Oct 14, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> What I love most about Control is how its a full concept game. Its like everyone in every area knew what that game was meant to be, as a creative work. It is just so complete, and yet the possibilities left in the writing feel endless. And then it is all tied into an ongoing universe that ultimately feels so much more alive for having that intricate and invitingly alienating mystery as sort of its 'grand stream' for story concepts to form from. It is at first hard to conceptualize how so many seemingly disparate things _can_ go together, but over time, you learn not to doubt it. It has a way of letting you know that you're in good hands, I like to think. The ideas are more unified than they often appear, and they kind of ease you into recognizing that at a pace that for me, feels more 'active' and exploratory on my end. It's the kind of writing that really wishes to engage you, use your own mind to make things happen.
> 
> It gets even better when you realize that they secretly have just one franchise going between all of these different titles - each major title is just another chapter in their crazy multiverse. I mean, from an artistic ambition standpoint, you really have to respect what Remedy has managed to pull off creatively. They are absolute madlads when it comes to how far down the rabbit hole they go in their whole overarching theming and general 'theory of universe,' the level of detail they manage to attain without writing themselves into corners. To me, it's masterful, even if it isn't the most accessible. Hell, I might actually call it obtuse. It is distinctly deliberate in its obtuseness. But at the same time, they are exceptional at maximizing the effect of inference. They can spin a top and spawn a new world in the heads of their audience. Remedy is all about taking you down to the abyssopelagic zone and making that sort of an inviting place to be, simply in how strange and intriguing it is. It's that, and the uncanny sense it all seems to make when you're down there. Half of the story running through all of their games is just friggin hyperabstraction and non-euclidean logic with heavy scoops of Jungian mysticism and Finnish mythology. It's the story of a multiverse, the birthing and melding of unstable realities, lovecraftian outer-god-like beings, and people interacting with all of it in intricately linked overarching narratives. And yet when you play through em each a few times, that whole world seems natural to you - nothing is really out of place. This could all easily have become your standard 'paranatural' camp, like X-Files for the now. But Remedy always does this style with such sincerity and depth that I think it elevates the work beyond that kind of stuff. It's just one of a kind art with them, always made with love and care.
> 
> ...



Yeah no kidding I often felt like, who the heck comes up with such stuff while playing Control. 
In a good way ofc, I actually never played Alan Wake so I felt a bit missing out while playing DLC 2. _'I do have it on EPIC tho, now I'm more interested'_


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 14, 2022)

Frick said:


> Sure. But I just feel that with some tweaking it would be amazing. Like placing tracks/roads. Or undo buttons. Managing vehicles. Auto renew failing because of lack of funds when I have all the funds in the universe. Auto saving is so slow. Slowdowns in late game. Rotating the map. More details on towns and why they hate you. The fundementals is great, but I really think it could to with a fresh coat of paint (and some welding).


Fully agree!


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Oct 15, 2022)

There is a such a thing as 'too wide'  I don't think I can handle this. 7680x1440 

Feelin' a little queasy.

FH4


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 15, 2022)

Super Firm Tofu said:


> There is a such a thing as 'too wide'  I don't think I can handle this. 7680x1440
> 
> Feelin' a little queasy.
> 
> ...


There is. That is too wide.. It's like tank-a$$, but in display form.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 15, 2022)

Super Firm Tofu said:


> FH4


Now you got the steering wheel on the wrong side for FH4.....


----------



## jesdals (Oct 15, 2022)

Super Firm Tofu said:


> There is a such a thing as 'too wide'  I don't think I can handle this. 7680x1440
> 
> Feelin' a little queasy.
> 
> ...


I just love playing at the 7680x1440 setting but its not great in all games - looking forward to more power with RDNA3 perhaps


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Oct 15, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> There is. That is too wide.. It's like tank-a$$, but in display form.



It's a bit much at first.   It's also physically huge as it's three 32" screens.



P4-630 said:


> Now you got the steering wheel on the wrong side for FH4.....



Ok, Ok.  I fixed it for you   Correct side of the road, and correct steering wheel location. Whenever I play this I have to keep yelling 'STAY LEFT!!'.





And one right down the center







jesdals said:


> I just love playing at the 7680x1440 setting but its not great in all games - looking forward to more power with RDNA3 perhaps



After some more time with it I'm finding I really like it for driving games.  I can't get FH5 to start no matter what I do, but everything else seems to figure it out, although a lot of games aren't the best this wide.  Things like Guild Wars 2 are a no go as most of the HUD is in the four corners, and can't be moved.  It's like whiplash trying to see everything.

I'm currently using three different monitors, two curved and one flat, and the only common refresh rate between them is 60Hz.  I could see needing some more GPU power at this res if you could play at 120 or 144.

Mainly I wanted to try this first before considering an UW monitor.  I'll mess around with it more this weekend before I have to move the monitors back.


----------



## Sithaer (Oct 15, 2022)

@Splinterdog

Bought the game on the sub 2$ sale and now playing it, to my surprise the game actually supports 21:9 since the 1.08 patch.
Mad respect for that, devs could be arsed to do that with such an old game even tho we have brand new games not supporting it in 2021-2022 out of the box and have to use fan made tweaks/fixes..
FEAR 1:



Gotta say that bullet time is still good fun in this game. 

I'm gonna play this till the launch of The Plague tale Requiem but I will definitely finish it even after.




I have it pre ordered, loved the first game and I can't wait to play this. _'and torture my GPU with it'_


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Oct 16, 2022)

Despite the backlash I am enjoying GTA Remasters, added a reshade to make the game look much better though.

Some video footage from my Channel (Dailymotion, i don't use Youtube, less copyright issues on Dailymotion) , this game runs so much better using this mod or maybe its just the drivers I'm using who knows, or both. (Enterprise 21.Q4, best drivers for my Radeon Pro W6600).





Reshade Enhanced 2560x1440p max settings force 4xEQ.


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 16, 2022)

u2konline said:


> Despite the backlash I am enjoying GTA Remasters, added a reshade to make the game look much better though.


Whatever floats your boat. i enjoyed remasters, because they fixed a ton of small QoL problems and improved the gameplay tremendously, however those games are also the ones that seemingly look better with lower shadows and lighting settings. I think that remasters have contrast cranked to the moon and it doesn't look good to me, and really good reflections also don't work well in what were essentially a games with minimal reflections. Again they look unpleasantly overdone, when OG world was way more matte. The things I like the most in them is that textures look a lot better and now 16:9 ratio isn't stretched anymore. Also animations, OG games had really janky ones and remasters improved them a lot.

Edit:
Nonetheless, it would be interesting to see what would happen is remasters got ray tracing. I have suspicion that it could make them look amazing.


----------



## robot zombie (Oct 16, 2022)

Sithaer said:


> I'm gonna play this till the launch of The Plague tale Requiem but I will definitely finish it even after.
> View attachment 265617
> 
> I have it pre ordered, loved the first game and I can't wait to play this. _'and torture my GPU with it'_


Yuuup, lookin forward to that one for sure. Very excited for Rat-nado II. The first one was really engrossing... and occasionally just gross. It blew my mind that this studio that mostly only made merch-style spinoffs had Plague Tale in the oven the whole damned time. I love that this is like, their baby now.

I finally got moving and setup FNV with all of the fixes and QOL stuff. I wanna play it mostly vanilla though. 

The only thing I can honestly say right now, is that I forgot how much better FNV looks out of the box compared to FO4. The graphics are more dated, but it's way more visually coherent and just... sensible, distinctly less cartoonish. I have an easier time believing this is how the game is supposed to look, whereas FO4 kinda makes me go "is this really what they wanted?" 

And it's nice that the GOG version comes pre-patched.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 16, 2022)

I have that "what to play" dilemma once again, I simply have too many games and I can't decide what to play. I'll wait until PUBG downloads as I haven't played it for like 2 years, then I'll think something story-based.



Super Firm Tofu said:


> There is a such a thing as 'too wide'  I don't think I can handle this. 7680x1440
> 
> Feelin' a little queasy.
> 
> ...


I tried surround with GTX 980 @ 5760x1080, looked hella cool but the card wasn't fast enough. Still that immersion was awesome.



Sithaer said:


> @Splinterdog
> 
> Bought the game on the sub 2$ sale and now playing it, to my surprise the game actually supports 21:9 since the 1.08 patch.
> Mad respect for that, devs could be arsed to do that with such an old game even tho we have brand new games not supporting it in 2021-2022 out of the box and have to use fan made tweaks/fixes..
> ...


FEAR needs absolutely a properly made remaster or even a remake. Expansions were also good and I enjoyed FEAR2 as well. F3AR was just meh and I haven't finished that even once.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 16, 2022)

u2konline said:


> Despite the backlash I am enjoying GTA Remasters, added a reshade to make the game look much better though.
> 
> Some video footage from my Channel (Dailymotion, i don't use Youtube, less copyright issues on Dailymotion) , this game runs so much better using this mod or maybe its just the drivers I'm using who knows, or both. (Enterprise 21.Q4, best drivers for my Radeon Pro W6600).
> 
> ...



Can you make a video on how to add the mods/reshades you are using? or just tell me how to add those things. impressive honestly, was not expecting such an old game to look that good

:Reshade Enhanced:  but how do i do it?  FFXIV game also uses a reshade, but i could never figure out how to make it work so i gave up


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 16, 2022)

I completed Horizon zero dawn, not fully, I might revisit.
On ace combat 7 trying to earn a f22, I wouldn't buy dlc so grinding.
And grid 2019 since I realized I had seasons not season.


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Oct 17, 2022)

Lenne said:


> I have that "what to play" dilemma once again, I simply have too many games and I can't decide what to play. I'll wait until PUBG downloads as I haven't played it for like 2 years, then I'll think something story-based.



I run into that all of the time.  I have a few I need to finish, but have lost some enthusiasm.  I probably need to just pick one and dive in. I always fall back to one of those games (like driving games) that are never really done when I get like this.



Lenne said:


> I tried surround with GTX 980 @ 5760x1080, looked hella cool but the card wasn't fast enough. Still that immersion was awesome.



I think you nailed it.  After playing mutiple driving games most of the afternoon yesterday, I was exhausted.  Kind of the way I feel if I rider a roller coaster.  I think it's _too_ real to be honest. I've never tried a VR headset, but after this I have a feeling it's probably not for me. I think I'll stick with a single monitor. Time for some more Forza Horizon 5 as the 10th Anniversary patch is out  .


----------



## Lei (Oct 17, 2022)

SnowRunner 2020


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Oct 17, 2022)

u2konline said:


> Despite the backlash I am enjoying GTA Remasters, added a reshade to make the game look much better though.
> 
> Some video footage from my Channel (Dailymotion, i don't use Youtube, less copyright issues on Dailymotion) , this game runs so much better using this mod or maybe its just the drivers I'm using who knows, or both. (Enterprise 21.Q4, best drivers for my Radeon Pro W6600).
> 
> ...


Really? Less copyright issues still, like what was the case in the early-2010s to maybe the mid-2010s? Recently, I expected Dailymotion to be more restrictive than YouTube, in the copyright-department!

The video quality is good, too! I knew that YouTube's had issues with video quality in the past, which is pixelization, mostly.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Oct 17, 2022)

I agree that fear needs a remake or remaster, Fear 2 is my favorite. I have part 3 but never played it yet. 



CallandorWoT said:


> Can you make a video on how to add the mods/reshades you are using? or just tell me how to add those things. impressive honestly, was not expecting such an old game to look that good
> 
> :Reshade Enhanced:  but how do i do it?  FFXIV game also uses a reshade, but i could never figure out how to make it work so i gave up


This mod is for GTA Remaster Trilogy, just came out last year remember  
Its here https://www.nexusmods.com/grandtheftautothetrilogy/mods/441
Just extract the files and copy and paste everything into the Binaries/Win64 folder 
and run the game  The mod works for all 3 remaster games. 



RJARRRPCGP said:


> Really? Less copyright issues still, like what was the case in the early-2010s to maybe the mid-2010s? Recently, I expected Dailymotion to be more restrictive than YouTube, in the copyright-department!
> 
> The video quality is good, too! I knew that YouTube's had issues with video quality in the past, which is pixelization, mostly.


I was going to make a post Youtube vs dailymotion, but i see your pm.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Oct 17, 2022)

Lenne said:


> PUBG


I hope you are a very patient or very skilled gamer. I fin that playing that is like removing the carbon monoxide alarm - randomly dying from things you cannot see or hear. I do play the mobile version in an emulator though, and it is a blast. I guess the reduced graphics are easier for me...


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Oct 17, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> I hope you are a very patient or very skilled gamer. I fin that playing that is like removing the carbon monoxide alarm - randomly dying from things you cannot see or hear. I do play the mobile version in an emulator though, and it is a blast. I guess the reduced graphics are easier for me...


That reminds me of the Halo Custom Edition custom map, Extinction. In the human base, in the ammo room.   (the blue base, IIRC)


----------



## Sithaer (Oct 17, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> uuup, lookin forward to that one for sure. Very excited for Rat-nado II. The first one was really engrossing... and occasionally just gross. It blew my mind that this studio that mostly only made merch-style spinoffs had Plague Tale in the oven the whole damned time. I love that this is like, their baby now.
> 
> I finally got moving and setup FNV with all of the fixes and QOL stuff. I wanna play it mostly vanilla though.
> 
> ...



Yeah the first game was my surprise game of the year at the time, barely heard about it before the launch day.
FNV is also on my list of games to play, watched some mod showcase vids and with those it doesn't even look that bad and I only heard good things about the game in general. _'I have a friend who told me that its better than FO 3/4 and that I should play it'_



Lenne said:


> I have that "what to play" dilemma once again, I simply have too many games and I can't decide what to play. I'll wait until PUBG downloads as I haven't played it for like 2 years, then I'll think something story-based.
> 
> FEAR needs absolutely a properly made remaster or even a remake. Expansions were also good and I enjoyed FEAR2 as well. F3AR was just meh and I haven't finished that even once.



Sometimes I also have that dilemma, that and I don't really like to play more than 1-2 games cause if I do I never finish them so I rather play 1/finish it and then off to the next.
Its even worse now since I bought a new GPU, cause now I feel like playing newer games that gave my old card trouble + if I keep playing older games only then what was the point of the upgrade anyway. _ 'I will pick up Cyberpunk whenever its on a sale next time..' _

Proper FEAR remake would be dope for sure and ye 3 was kinda meh. _'it was designed to be played co-op or what, not a fan of those games in general and I played it solo'_


----------



## Cvrk (Oct 17, 2022)

*4 *more days until we all start farming for gear in Gotham, by ignoring the generic cutscenes, fixed console camera, and repetitive city/ between the building environment that only happens at night cuz it's  immersive for 69,99 euros + vat standard edition


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 17, 2022)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> The video quality is good, too! I knew that YouTube's had issues with video quality in the past, which is pixelization, mostly.


It's bitrate, not pixelation probably. Basically a lossy compression artifact, called macroblock. If bitrate of video is too low and video is with motion, you will see them. You can "solve" this by selecting higher resolution within player, which raises bitrate. Usually one step above your monitor is enough to mostly solve it, but if video has lots of action, then two are needed.


----------



## Frick (Oct 17, 2022)

Cvrk said:


> *4 *more days until we all start farming for gear in Gotham, by ignoring the generic cutscenes, fixed console camera, and repetitive city/ between the building environment that only happens at night cuz it's  immersive for 69,99 euros + vat standard edition



Hang on Biotech isn't set in Gotham, or cost that much!

Anyway, I've wanted to play some Fallout 4 again. Last time I had actually found a mod setup that I sort of liked but thanks to endless Windows installs and storage reshuffles that setup is long gone and I really frikken hate reading about Fallout 4 mods. The vast majority of them suck and reading about them suck the life out of me and honestly I don't even know where to start. I want it to be slightly more difficult without being that really stupid "survival" mode, and there was some weather stuff and some small stuff I can't quite remember, but I really dread the idea of wading into the cesspit that is Bethesda modding again.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Oct 17, 2022)

Die already! 





I think I am cheating the system a bit - and it broke.

Ok, for the explanation. I found a spot to shoot from without being hit, but apparently it is invulnerable. It is supposed to fall off of a cliff chasing you but it couldn't do so in this spot.


----------



## mouacyk (Oct 18, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> Die already!
> 
> View attachment 265865
> 
> ...


It's only virtual. Let it swipe you a few times. You'll live.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Oct 18, 2022)

mouacyk said:


> It's only virtual. Let it swipe you a few times. You'll live.


Yep. After running out of ammunition on all 3 weapons I tried that ...


----------



## Sithaer (Oct 18, 2022)

Aight I've started to play Plague Tale Requiem, did not play it much yet since it launched late night so I had no time but damn I have to say this game looks good.
No RT yet cause even tho the game had a RT trailer weeks ago it did not relase with RT and it will be _'patched'_ in at a later point..
Thumbs:




Thats with 2560x1080 Ultra settings + DLSS Quality.
Sometimes it drops down to 50+ fps, its GPU demanding as heck but in a game like this I don't mind really so I rather keep the eye candy. _'not sure if my card could handle RT on top but I will check once its added'_


----------



## r9 (Oct 18, 2022)

Lei said:


> Mortal Kombat 11
> 
> View attachment 263993
> View attachment 263994
> ...


150GB for 10 backgrounds and 20 characters unreal.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Oct 18, 2022)

@Sithaer Loved the first game and it was going to be a day-one purchase for me but I prioritized Uncharted (released tomorrow). I just had too much fun with Uncharted on my old PS4 Pro to pass it up and I'm really looking forward to going on that ride again with a higher framerate and resolution. Once I've 100% Uncharted 4 and Lost Legacy this sequel is definitely next on my list. Looks beautiful and I'll be running it the same, maxed, but at 4k. It's too pretty not to  I don't care about fps so much on these types of games, as long as i don't go below 40 and it's relatively smooth frame pacing.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 18, 2022)

Super Firm Tofu said:


> There is a such a thing as 'too wide'  I don't think I can handle this. 7680x1440
> 
> Feelin' a little queasy.
> 
> ...


Fishbowl overdose effect, I call it. I also have it when I play with too high FOV on smaller diagonals  Its like peripheral vision attracts too much attention.



u2konline said:


> Despite the backlash I am enjoying GTA Remasters, added a reshade to make the game look much better though.
> 
> Some video footage from my Channel (Dailymotion, i don't use Youtube, less copyright issues on Dailymotion) , this game runs so much better using this mod or maybe its just the drivers I'm using who knows, or both. (Enterprise 21.Q4, best drivers for my Radeon Pro W6600).
> 
> ...


So basically, that's pretty much RT reflection quality you got going on there. I mean. Look at it.


----------



## Cvrk (Oct 18, 2022)

the most beautiful game played this year. and considering both the water and vegetation are beyond AC Valhalla it's probably the most amazing graphics of all time.

The vegetation it's what's mesmerizing. It looks very thick. Not because there a lot of grass straws but because each individual straw has multiple polygons. The plants are thick. Only seen this in mods in Skyrim.
@Sithaer no FSR this option wasn't available. all native holding an average of 30 fps. But the game is slow and somehow, not lagging at all, which is great.

it bothers me when games use little cpu. If I would have seen 70% utilization at least it was worth it. But not putting my ryzen to work, but still having poor performance it feels bad


----------



## Sithaer (Oct 18, 2022)

Cvrk said:


> View attachment 266058
> 
> the most beautiful game played this year. and considering both the water and vegetation are beyond AC Valhalla it's probably the most amazing graphics of all time.
> 
> ...



You will see higher CPU usage once you reach the market/city and also drop in GPU % usage so there is some performance/optimization issue there tho it still holds around 60 fps.


But yes the game looks amazing while actually playing the game, jpg screens doesn't do justice really.
I could play with native res and lose around 10-15 fps vs DLSS Quality but to be honest I prefer it with DLSS. Can't notice anything worse and the small details are better like the wires and whatnot in the background.

Edit: Apparently rats will also increase the CPU usage by a lot, well kinda makes sense.


----------



## InVasMani (Oct 18, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> Yep. After running out of ammunition on all 3 weapons I tried that ...
> 
> View attachment 265932



Misery loves company if it's a co-op title bring a friend and trip them. It's the quiet ones you gotta watch.



r9 said:


> 150GB for 10 backgrounds and 20 characters unreal.



It's tries hard to compete with Ark on worst storage requirements, but it's not quite there yet meanwhile Valheim is like we've managed to run on 640KB it's all we need!


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 18, 2022)

Sithaer said:


> You will see higher CPU usage once you reach the market/city and also drop in GPU % usage so there is some performance/optimization issue there tho it still holds around 60 fps.
> View attachment 266061
> 
> But yes the game looks amazing while actually playing the game, jpg screens doesn't do justice really.
> I could play with native res and lose around 10-15 fps vs DLSS Quality but to be honest I prefer it with DLSS. Can't notice anything worse and the small details are better like the wires and whatnot in the background.


The graphics are nice, but how is the game to play?


----------



## Sithaer (Oct 18, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> The graphics are nice, but how is the game to play?



Well I'm only at the start of Chapter 2 _'rats just showed up' _but so far it plays about the same as the first game.
I won't rush the game, probably I will spend rest of the week playing it at my usual pace and then see how it was. _'I really liked the first game so if its anything close to that I will be satisfied'_


----------



## mouacyk (Oct 18, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> The graphics are nice, but how is the game to play?


... but is it any good? question


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Oct 18, 2022)

Cvrk said:


> the most beautiful game played this year.


AC Odyssey? 


InVasMani said:


> Misery loves company if it's a co-op title bring a friend and trip them. It's the quiet ones you gotta watch.


Metro Exodus. You have to let the bear hit you...


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 18, 2022)

Took my Paladin I made in 2004 in World of Warcraft to max level last week. Haven't played him since late 2005? Was a blast from the fucking past looking at my inventory and shit. lol

Took a Monk to max level this week. I am done now though, maybe for another ten years, had my fun though. Really liked that I could re-do all the old quests in Stranglethorn Vale and Duskwood, nostalgia is wild how powerful it is. I had a blast and had some massive dopamine rushes.

Now? Now what do I do? Time to fucking rock out I suppose. Man, I wish they would make a new guitar hero, but based off the original two games only, go back to the roots. and make it just for PC. I miss rocking out, and I am too fucking lazy to learn the proper way, and to cheap to do it the concert way. and I never gave two fucks about Rock Band or the rest of it. just want the original shit again.


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 18, 2022)

I am playing with myself








						Me and myself on Steam
					

Lily, a little girl who lost her parents in a car accident, lives in a big empty house. She really wants to have a friend with whom she could pass the tough time. One day, she finally get a friend, from mirror...




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## InVasMani (Oct 18, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> AC Odyssey?
> 
> Metro Exodus. You have to let the bear hit you...



Can't it hit a friend instead < 3


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Oct 18, 2022)

InVasMani said:


> Can't it hit a friend instead < 3


I can!

I was playing on Amazon Luna (free with prime!) and idk if it even supports co-op in games that have it. Personally I don't have gamer friends so it is a moot point...


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Oct 18, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> Took my Paladin I made in 2004 in World of Warcraft to max level last week. Haven't played him since late 2005? Was a blast from the fucking past looking at my inventory and shit. lol
> 
> Took a Monk to max level this week. I am done now though, maybe for another ten years, had my fun though. Really liked that I could re-do all the old quests in Stranglethorn Vale and Duskwood, nostalgia is wild how powerful it is. I had a blast and had some massive dopamine rushes.
> 
> Now? Now what do I do? Time to fucking rock out I suppose. Man, I wish they would make a new guitar hero, but based off the original two games only, go back to the roots. and make it just for PC. I miss rocking out, and I am too fucking lazy to learn the proper way, and to cheap to do it the concert way. and I never gave two fucks about Rock Band or the rest of it. just want the original shit again.



Did you play any Classic, or WotLK?  I played Classic about a year and a half ago for a month's sub.  That was some serious nostalgia.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 18, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> AC Odyssey?


a Plagues Tale Requiem if i followed correctly


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Oct 18, 2022)

GreiverBlade said:


> a Plagues Tale Requiem if i followed correctly


Ah yes, I see that now. My brain didn't link Sithaer's post with Cvrk's.


----------



## mechtech (Oct 18, 2022)

Terraria - labor of love update - celebration mk 10 seed - master mode

so much changes/additions!!!


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 19, 2022)

Super Firm Tofu said:


> Did you play any Classic, or WotLK?  I played Classic about a year and a half ago for a month's sub.  That was some serious nostalgia.



I was going to, that was my original plan then I read about the 50% experience bonus for month of October, so decided to give my Paladin a whirl and I ended up having more fun than I expected.

I may give classic a try now...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 19, 2022)

Cvrk said:


> The plants are thick. Only seen this in mods in Skyrim.


i know what you mean ...



also, woohoo near 1600hrs in SSE AE ... and i had to use a downgrade patcher ... to 1.6.353 since when i was on holiday there was 2 update and most of my mods requiring SKSE, which was updated for the last build, were crashing the game right at start (SKSE library obsolete ahahah ... i hate AE!) 1hrs purging mods on Vortex, 2hrs re DL skyrim, 15 min downgrade patching and 4hrs re installing my 509 mods (203 "normal" 306 "light" ) 17.2hrs playing to compensate (and 45min passed cleaning and sorting the saves that got corrupted bah! fresh start with a 100% clear clean save is fine too )

60fps steady except when i have 2 followers based on preset from Wammy who have extreme HDT-SMP hairs ahah the author mention something like "guarantee to halve your FPS or the next haircut is free" in the FOMOD section proposing HDT-SMP or non HDT-SMP hairs options  well ... i will not have a free haircut, *cough* not that i have much hairs left to cut... *cough* 24fps when they are present 




Spoiler: baasically Senhua from Hellblade, Forsworn'ified semi NSFW i'd say ... you've been warned



outside the trend of the "tig bits" follower and as with every "fantasy" world armour: the less they cover the more they protect ...  as for the hair, every single dreads are skinned and all the small metal beads and ring are full 3d models and animated ... Nvidia Hairwork? what's that, a brand of shampoo?


----------



## InVasMani (Oct 19, 2022)

Hey I know you!!


----------



## mouacyk (Oct 19, 2022)

EDIT: FPS also tanks from 75fps to 55fps.
Anyone know why the GPU usage drops to 70% in this scene?  It's typically 99% everywhere  else. @3840x1620.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 19, 2022)

mouacyk said:


> Anyone know why the GPU usage drops to 70% in this scene?  It's typically 99% everywhere  else. @3840x1620.
> View attachment 266107


Likely because of render distance. Even though it's rendering a lot of objects in the frame, only a few are up close and thus need high detail rendering.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Oct 19, 2022)

Got my key for Uncharted! Preloading now, feels weird to have it in my PC collection but can't wait  4hrs until release apparently.


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 19, 2022)

I finally tried out Cyberpunk on RX 580. It's as hard to run as I expected and at 1440p it needs low settings, max textures with adaptive FSR with 65-100 range. Fortunately, even at low settings, game looks okay. FSR in this game looks better than it usually does, but there are artifacts, which blend with game's atmosphere, unfortunately some artifacts look like blotches of blur, so that's not nice. In the end game runs with RX 580, performance isn't great, FSR still blows, but works as crutch and I get basically locked 45 fps with that adaptive FSR. Admittedly, some one or two settings aren't set to low, but I don't think they would help much to reach higher fps. Without FSR game is "playable", that is it gets around 33 fps. I briefly locked it to 30 fps and the only thing I can say is that I forgot how crap 30 fps is. No two ways about it, 30 fps just sucks, even 40 fps is just so so. At least now I know that Cyberpunk runs on RX 580, but with some hefty compromises.


----------



## mouacyk (Oct 19, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Likely because of render distance. Even though it's rendering a lot of objects in the frame, only a few are up close and thus need high detail rendering.


I forgot to mention that FPS tanks also, from around 75FPS to 55FPS. Clocks and power stay the same.  If the GPU was actually power-gating, because there's less work, it would make sense, but the fps drop doesn't.


----------



## Frick (Oct 19, 2022)

mouacyk said:


> I forgot to mention that FPS tanks also, from around 75FPS to 55FPS. Clocks and power stay the same.  If the GPU was actually power-gating, because there's less work, it would make sense, but the fps drop doesn't.



Could be one of Those Places. Some games just tanks at some places for no apparent reason.


----------



## Cvrk (Oct 19, 2022)

"Control your flame protector...others have burned in it"

When  he said that, ohhh it gave me the chills. This game is soo well written, the story is super!






There is a Photo Mode my guys, and you can even use it during a cutscene. More.... you can control the camera during the cutscene to look and take pictured from any angle. Chose to hide certain protagonists and only take pictures of what you like... dude this game is incredible.


----------



## SmoKies (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## LifeOnMars (Oct 19, 2022)

Pleased to report that so far Uncharted appears to be an awesome port. I've played two hours so far and it's been a lovely experience. Maxed Settings@4K/DLSS Quality Locked 75fps Vsync and some wiggle room left on my 3080 12gb. Using my Dual Sense controller and it's supported natively with triggers/haptics/rumble. When you first install and run the game it will compile shaders for a little while on the menu like Horizon Zero Dawn did on launch but it's a one time thing until you either clear your driver's shader cache or install a new driver.

I only have one niggle and that is sometimes, at the end of cutscenes, there is a very brief black screen (whilst the scene is still playing) before the scene then finishes and onto the next bit of gameplay (I'm sure it will be patched) Other than that the graphics, sound, control, and performance seem extremely well done. Happy. Took a few early game screenies.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 19, 2022)

mouacyk said:


> I forgot to mention that FPS tanks also, from around 75FPS to 55FPS. Clocks and power stay the same.  If the GPU was actually power-gating, because there's less work, it would make sense, but the fps drop doesn't.


CPU load / assets in the scene, its often seen with very long view distances. LoD might not be defined for everything, stuff like that. This is one of those typical game logic things that just happen. Something devs could patch out by limiting what's seen/loaded in that scene.

Most performance in games is maintained by manually tweaking every sequence and scene, in open world games you'll find more weird stuff like this because of it; its just not possible to cover everything. The majority is handled by general limitations in what's being placed around the world already, I reckon newer engines can make more of it dynamic.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Oct 19, 2022)

InVasMani said:


> It's tries hard to compete with Ark on worst storage requirements, but it's not quite there yet meanwhile Valheim is like we've managed to run on 640KB it's all we need!



I feel like Valheim demands resources somewhat out of proportion to its visual fidelity.

To the topic at hand, I binged my way through DOOM 2016.  It's pretty alright.  Blew through pretty easily on I'm Too Young To Die, but the final(?) boss is still kicking my ass.  Re-re(-re?)played Portal as a palate cleanser.  Dang, that game's good.


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Oct 19, 2022)

Thanks to @Sithaer and @Cvrk I'm finally giving A Plague Tale: Innocence a go.  Hopefully I can finish before Requiem leaves Game Pass.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 20, 2022)

mouacyk said:


> I forgot to mention that FPS tanks also, from around 75FPS to 55FPS.


Ah, that says a different thing. What's your CPU doing when this happens?


----------



## mouacyk (Oct 20, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Ah, that says a different thing. What's your CPU doing when this happens?


Here's another crop, I took with Ansel:




It's locked at 5.1GHz with RAM at 3886-15-15-15, VRAM temp at 56C, VRAM usage at 7.4GB, GPU temp at 35C, GPU usage at 77%, power at 66%, and max core usage at 72%. I would like to believe it's just bottlenecking on streaming scene assets from disk. Just such an odd scene to see both FPS and GPU usage drop.

This is turning around and looking the other way:




In this game, it's just this one scene, but in other games, it can be entire levels or even the entire game.  Devs, we're onto you... fix your sheet.


----------



## robot zombie (Oct 20, 2022)

I started Plague Tale: Requiem up last night, but I could only finish the first chapter because I started too late and had to go to bed. Man, that was hard to do! It was pretty epic. We'll see how they do on their main story arc, but that setup was kind of insane. And it looks absolutely incredible. 

People who've read my Skyrim and FO4 screeds know how I feel about trees. These trees are thicc as hell. I want these pines in my Skyrim SE. I love the foliage, and the animation for it all. The environments are stunning in general, with a lot more variation. The color choices and fine details are serendipitous, beyond natural. It's so photogenic that it kind of slips away from photo-realism and into something more fantastical and surreal. It's more like the perfect photographs are real, and you are inside of that reality. But nothing looks quite like it does in photographs. Requiem does. Imagine if you could go to the place inside of the beautiful, vibrant landscape shot. It's like it takes you so far "there" that it breaks the illusion of reality and becomes a fantasy world again.

I like how they are blending in the horror side of the aesthetic, too. That is a different kind of surreal. I'll also say, that opening was way more weighty and visually symbolic than anything in the first game. It makes me excited to see how they'll tell their story this time, how they're going to leverage new gameplay elements and engine power to present it. It has really set the bar pretty damned high.

I go in to work later tomorrow, so now it's really on. The quality of the game will be seen on my face tomorrow afternoon. My review score system works on the eyebags/10 scale.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 20, 2022)

mouacyk said:


> Here's another crop, I took with Ansel:
> View attachment 266231
> It's locked at 5.1GHz with RAM at 3886-15-15-15, VRAM temp at 56C, VRAM usage at 7.4GB, GPU temp at 35C, GPU usage at 77%, power at 66%, and max core usage at 72%. I would like to believe it's just bottlenecking on streaming scene assets from disk. Just such an odd scene to see both FPS and GPU usage drop.
> 
> ...


Ok, that's 100% weird. For a moment it seemed like a CPU bottleneck situation but now I'm not sure what to think..


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 20, 2022)

InVasMani said:


> Can't it hit a friend instead < 3


----------



## LifeOnMars (Oct 20, 2022)

Still playing through Uncharted and loving it but took the opportunity to purchase A Plague Tale: Requiem as I found a very good deal on it and as stated previously, it's next on my 'To play' list. I couldn't resist taking a quick look at it  Wow, as seen in the screenshots already posted in this thread by various members, what a beautiful game this is. Graphics are becoming truly amazing nowadays, I'd love AI to catch up. I hope the gameplay experience will be as good/ if not better than the first game which I really enjoyed playing.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 20, 2022)

LifeOnMars said:


> Still playing through Uncharted and loving it but took the opportunity to purchase A Plague Tale: Requiem as I found a very good deal on it and as stated previously, it's next on my 'To play' list. I couldn't resist taking a quick look at it  Wow, as seen in the screenshots already posted in this thread by various members, what a beautiful game this is. Graphics are becoming truly amazing nowadays, I'd love AI to catch up. I hope the gameplay experience will be as good/ if not better than the first game which I really enjoyed playing.
> 
> View attachment 266330


That really does look amazing and I'm sorely tempted. Gamesplanet have at 10% off at $45...hmmm.


----------



## Cvrk (Oct 20, 2022)

@LifeOnMars allow me to continue 





on the edge is how this game keeps you


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 20, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> That really does look amazing and I'm sorely tempted. Gamesplanet have at 10% off at $45...hmmm.


I crumbled and couldn't resist Uncharted.
Downloading now...


----------



## SN2716057 (Oct 21, 2022)

Going back to Star Citizen after a very long wait. It took me a very long time to figure out where they placed the hangars...
Oh and it still runs like shit.








No flight pix yet as it took me 30 minutes to reach this far, and I have a real job to do later today 

edit: you ppl convinced me, downloading uncharted. 
edit 2:


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 21, 2022)

ding. 100% terraria


----------



## Cvrk (Oct 21, 2022)

If you are seeing this Batman is dead. And so are the performance issues. No joke.






Pre-release reviewers from IGN, PC Mag, Kotaku etc. had horrible issues. This is Steam release day 1 patch and the long draw distance + fire + particle effects huge lag is gone. Medium specs PC's rejoiced.
AMD's FSR2 set to balance and your good for almost 90/100 frames even outside. Cap it to 60 and it never ever budges, it's solid. ...... so far


Game put together by people who simply don't have gaming as a hobby  ---Combat, menu, in-game button interactions, character inventory (abysmal) - vehicle control worse than GTA San Andreas ----

It is an unfriendly UI and bad / clunky overall mechanics, for us gamers. Done by people that don't play video games


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 21, 2022)

Cvrk said:


> If you are seeing this Batman is dead. And so are the performance issues. No joke.
> 
> 
> View attachment 266527
> ...


I am waiting for this to finish downloading. My favourite Mod for TWWH3  is being updated due to a huge patch from the developer. I do expect that as time goes though that this Game should improve in terms of Mechanics. There will be plenty of smack online if they don't.


----------



## Frick (Oct 21, 2022)

Rimworld Biotech and I will probably not play anything else for quite some time.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 21, 2022)

Frick said:


> Rimworld Biotech


I'm probably going to buy it over the weekend.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 21, 2022)

Uncharted has a nice Tomb Raider vibe, including white ledges! I'm going to enjoy this.


----------



## Rahnak (Oct 22, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> Uncharted has a nice Tomb Raider vibe, including white ledges! I'm going to enjoy this.



Uncharted is excellent but it's a shame Sony decided to port the 4th game and the spin off rather than starting with the first game/trilogy. Also, this may be a controversial opinion, but it's Tomb Raider (the SE trilogy) that has an Uncharted vibe. But to SE's credit, they went their own way on the 2nd and 3rd game.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 22, 2022)

ne6togadno said:


> ding. 100% terraria
> View attachment 266520


That's serious dedication right there.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Oct 22, 2022)

Well that was an interesting end to _Oblivion game of the year edition deluxe_, now my character has to wait 2 weeks for the super duper dragon armour. 
A case of too good, too late!


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Oct 22, 2022)

Still enjoying A Plague Tale: Innocence.


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 22, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's serious dedication right there.


nah only 200 angler quests. you get most of the rest by just naturally playing the game


----------



## Cvrk (Oct 22, 2022)

Silver lining: the coop is 10/10. This was made for playing with 1 single friend. 






Your friend joins set waypoint he sees on the map, and follows. EXP and side mission progression for both.
In main missions, you both see the cutscenes and progression. 

The excellent part:  when your friend leaves, the game asks if he wants to keep the progression or not.   Thing is, each character has it's own cutscenes. So if he clicks NO....he gets to do the main story all over but see different cutscenes.


----------



## Flanker (Oct 22, 2022)

I've been playing Skyrim for the first time (yeah really). Completely forgot about the main quest. I am having so much fun doing the side quests. But the modding!!! Modding this game is more enjoyable than playing it lol


----------



## Lei (Oct 22, 2022)

Sleeping Dogs Definitive Edition [2014]

Nice game actually, I'm impressed.


----------



## robot zombie (Oct 22, 2022)

Flanker said:


> I've been playing Skyrim for the first time (yeah really). Completely forgot about the main quest. I am having so much fun doing the side quests. But the modding!!! Modding this game is more enjoyable than playing it lol


You picked it up quick then! Good for you! Have lots of fun.



Super Firm Tofu said:


> Still enjoying A Plague Tale: Innocence.
> 
> View attachment 266579
> 
> View attachment 266580


I think I know every beat in that game. And dominant strategy for every enemy lol.

That little breakaway in the abandoned town may actually be one of my favorite moments in that game. There's just something about the colors and visual textures that make me go "Ahhhh..." The dynamics you cross as you move through that environment are excellently coordinated.

That's an underappreciated thing in these tweaked proc-gen worlds and levels you see in a lot of other games. You can coordinate a level so that a player will see and experience certain things, with it feeling totally intuitive to them. The best level design doesn't let you miss anything great about the level, but you never really sense how it's guiding you to see these things and approach them in such and such way. A big part of getting atmosphere isn't the pretty visuals and sounds... it's about psychology. Looking at the level and understanding how people will process it at different points, what senses will train on (and how to use that advantageously,) as well as little subconscious decisions that happen. When it all lines up, you know, because it's just pure experience. You don't need to think. You are just kind of in the wonder of it. It feels like a discovery. But it's a totally curated and guided experience. 

It's funny though... I'm playing Requiem now and as much as Innocence is truly a great work of visual art, they came a very long way in refining it with Requiem. Asobo may be one of the few out there getting recognition from the AAA crowd, that has a really apparent style to them. Seeing these two games side-by-side really does a good job of reminding me that this stuff is ground-up. Not some generic UE workup. A lot of the big games all end up with a similar visual feel in many elements... because they actually do share a lot of common elements in their graphical pipelines, it's almost foundational.

Visual identity is underappreciated these days. Show me a game that *really* looks like either Plague Tale. Obviously, there are all sorts of 'inspired' decisions too. You can see influence. But it's like the execution is entirely their own, their child.

I get that outsourcing engine tech is industry standard, like VFX houses for films and shows. But there's a certain charm to a good purpose-built engine. I think it also promotes a better diversity of games. Plague Tale's engine was developed by Asobo over the course of their experiences making games. They were apparently always asking themselves what THEY wanted and needed in THEIR games, and what features they would need to make it happen... slowly purpose-built this engine that would become the platform for one of a kind game experiences. When development goes well, when there is that patience and vision, there's a cohesiveness that emerges in the finished product. Everything can sort of fit like a glove, whereas games that outsource end up inevitably (and probably inadvertently) sharing idiosyncrasies and losing a bit of that identity in the things they end up doing to adapt their game to someone else's tech. There's also internal understanding. Having a ready-made setup obviously eases burdens... but it's like how with people, sometimes it's those little trials that make us who we really are. Asobo can only be Asobo, because they're all they've had. But it also means they have an understanding of their tools that many studios won't develop quite as much of.

I wish AAA could grasp some of these things. Especially the whole 'patience and vision' thing. Because when you have that, you eventually get the best art. I feel like people who play these games and enjoy them, will never forget it. As time goes by, I find myself A LOT more interested in games like Plague Tale than anything from a major studio. The heart is just not there. Playing Innocence or Requiem makes me sad, because I remember things that I find lacking in the present culture and ethos of making games, as a whole. They show me things that are missing from that bigger picture. It's reminiscent of an attitude towards making games that I like to think was much more common in gaming's tech-transition phases... those times when nobody knew what was going on, there was no standard, and people just tried stuff and did the best they could with new ideas and parameters. Whereas now, there are basically a handful of standards for any genre, that most will just try to maximize. I'm sensing sort of a loss of 'creative awareness' out there. But I think Asobo is very much 'aware.'


----------



## SmoKies (Oct 22, 2022)

Guys this game is AMAZING


----------



## Rahnak (Oct 22, 2022)

ne6togadno said:


> ding. 100% terraria
> View attachment 266520


You gave me the itch again. But man, I hadn't touched Terraria since 2017 and I'm totally lost. But I was further along than I remembered, which is nice.


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Oct 22, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> I think I know every beat in that game. And dominant strategy for every enemy lol.
> 
> That little breakaway in the abandoned town may actually be one of my favorite moments in that game. There's just something about the colors and visual textures that make me go "Ahhhh..." The dynamics you cross as you move through that environment are excellently coordinated.
> 
> ...



That's an incredible analysis of the game and the developer/studio.  Very well thought out and on-point. I really appreciate and enjoy the perspective.

Unfortunately, I just ran into a game stopping bug in Chapter VII.  Searching the googles found one or two other people with the same specific bug, but without any resolution.  I tried the same tricks that got me out of a well known bug in Chapter VI, but nothing worked.  I've spent about an hour trying to get the game to proceed but have failed so far.  Rather annoyed at the moment so I'll give it some time and start the Chapter again another day.  If that doesn't work, that will have to be where I give up. Bummed.


----------



## SmoKies (Oct 22, 2022)

*What game are u guys talking about ?*


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Oct 22, 2022)

SmoKies said:


> *What game are u guys talking about ?*



Oh, sorry - A Plague Tale: Innocence, and @robot zombie is playing A Plague Tale: Requiem









						What are you playing?
					

Ah, that says a different thing. What's your CPU doing when this happens?  Here's another crop, I took with Ansel:  It's locked at 5.1GHz with RAM at 3886-15-15-15, VRAM temp at 56C, VRAM usage at 7.4GB, GPU temp at 35C, GPU usage at 77%, power at 66%, and max core usage at 72%. I would like to...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 22, 2022)

My only criticism so far of Uncharted is that the cinematics/cut scenes are far too long. I'm skipping most of them and still getting the gist.


----------



## SmoKies (Oct 22, 2022)

Ok  I do like  A Plague Tale its on my List I will get to it some day 



Splinterdog said:


> My only criticism so far of Uncharted is that the cinematics/cut scenes are far too long. I'm skipping most of them and still getting the gist.
> View attachment 266700


How do u Like the game so far ?

I got it siting here But I want to Finish Dying Light 2 First


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 22, 2022)

SmoKies said:


> Ok  I do like  A Plague Tale its on my List I will get to it some day
> 
> 
> How do u Like the game so far ?
> ...


Oh it's top drawer, AAA with superb graphics and an interesting story, once you get past all the cutscenes, lol. I've only played about 3 hours so far and I know I'll carry on with it.
Fair bit of keyboard mashing EEEEEEE etc and the fisticuffs can be tricky, but then I am over 60 now so that may explain it


----------



## SmoKies (Oct 22, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> Oh it's top drawer, AAA with superb graphics and an interesting story, once you get past all the cutscenes, lol. I've only played about 3 hours so far and I know I'll carry on with it.
> Fair bit of keyboard mashing EEEEEEE etc and the fisticuffs can be tricky, but then I am over 60 now so that may explain it


thanks man 
Im old too so dont worry  

I been play the story line and as soon as i added 1 or 2 mods It Looks like I         F)(*&^%$ ed up  things


----------



## igralec84 (Oct 22, 2022)

A Plague Tale: Requiem... thank god for DLSS


----------



## LifeOnMars (Oct 22, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> My only criticism so far of Uncharted is that the cinematics/cut scenes are far too long. I'm skipping most of them and still getting the gist.
> View attachment 266700


Personally I love them, but I get that some won't. I just think the acting and animation in general draws you in, it captures nuance unlike most games and sets you up nicely for the next gameplay scenario - which you know is going to be fun. Then again, I'm a story guy in most games - habitual reader in real life so I have the patience of a saint.

@Lei Loved that game, wish they'd made a sequel. It deserved it.


----------



## robot zombie (Oct 23, 2022)

Super Firm Tofu said:


> That's an incredible analysis of the game and the developer/studio.  Very well thought out and on-point. I really appreciate and enjoy the perspective.


Cheers, just a guy with a lot of goodwill for this studio and an affinity for writing. The care in wording tends to be proportional to my enjoyment of the game.   Innocence was such a breath of fresh air to me when it came out. That game was more than enough to get me invested in their success. And the more I learned about them, the more "deserved" it felt. They came out of nowhere with a captivating little game that was easy to get into with a great narrative, stunning visual design, unique (if not simplistic) gameplay elements, and endearing tact in their presentation of everything. I was shocked that such a small, relatively unknown studio could come up with something that had so much blatant refinement and care put into its core, and yet just as much room for growth and potential.



> Unfortunately, I just ran into a game stopping bug in Chapter VII.  Searching the googles found one or two other people with the same specific bug, but without any resolution.  I tried the same tricks that got me out of a well known bug in Chapter VI, but nothing worked.  I've spent about an hour trying to get the game to proceed but have failed so far.  Rather annoyed at the moment so I'll give it some time and start the Chapter again another day.  If that doesn't work, that will have to be where I give up. Bummed.


Agh... that does suck. TBH, it's not all that stable on my system, though it's been limited to crashes. They have definitely traded-out a bit of that attentive scaling in order to leverage more ambition. It needs a little more polish and has some pretty significant performance hitches. The gains are still huge. Everything is pulling so much more weight. By that chapter, you already know what I mean. I suppose the bugs and instability are the counterpoints to going bigger with a more custom-tailored engine. I hope they get it ironed out in a reasonable timeframe. I'm feeling pretty charitable about it, just due to how much good is in the game so far. If I get stuck, I'll push forward in Elden Ring and maybe by the time I beat Melania again, it'll be ready  I think they'll get it worked-out. This is a chance for them to really get embedded into the zeitgeist as a studio with output that people should pay attention to and be inspired by, be one of those really great parts of the gaming world for a lot more people. And judging by the amazing things I have seen so far, they're taking it prettty seriously.

It's funny, I'm a chapter behind you, but I think I'm starting over anyway. There were a lot of things that kind of threw me through a loop, with the changes and added complexity in the gameplay systems. I had to noodle around and try different things to get a better sense of how everything works. I must admit, my mind was blown wide open more than twice and I don't think I was able to fully process it... like, just out of awe. When it's excellent, it's _really, really_ excellent. I could stand to go back over it now that I'm not so caught-up in learning new stuff... and not going piecemeal - just doing a chapter or two at a time, if I'm not too tired after work.

That is one thing I'll say... in terms of starting off, it feels like they're throwing a lot at you at certain points when introducing some of the gameplay elements. The new mechanics are great, as are the QOL additions and adjustments. The whole feel is better and the gameplay is much more dynamic, but it's like I had to re-acclimate to having new and changed options for tackling bigger and more complex levels - get myself out of that "Innocence" state of mind.



SmoKies said:


> Ok  I do like  A Plague Tale its on my List I will get to it some day


Very much worth it. I'd definitely recommend not skipping the first one. Part of what's making the second game so good for me is actually down to the growth in these characters and the ways they're building on the first game's narrative themes. There just isn't much I can say without spoilers - not to mention I haven't finished it, so it could still let me down. The game, for all of its wonder, is nothing without the main characters and their stories. Amicia and Hugo ARE Plague Tale. The first is more accessible anyway. Smaller adventure, but it's complete and satisfying. They were smart not to overload it, make it something you can get into and enjoy without putting too much on the table in terms of time or personal investment.


----------



## SmoKies (Oct 23, 2022)

@robot zombie 

Thank you for the advice


----------



## robot zombie (Oct 23, 2022)

SmoKies said:


> @robot zombie
> 
> Thank you for the advice


Sure! Kind of in hype-mode here. I'm only here to say that I've had such a good, impactful experience with Plague Tale, that I want others to have that experience too. I don't think it'll click with everyone, but any lover of good story games is probably gonna enjoy it immensely. I'm very confident about that. It's sad to me to think that people might be missing out! But I understand, there are too many experiences to be had in gaming for anyone to get to all of the great ones out there. Sometimes I think that's the best part about gaming. We all have a ton of good games available for us to play at this point in history, even if nearly everyone seems to have at least one fundamental issue with the way things are in the gaming world now. There's always another game worth getting yourself excited about playing.


----------



## outpt (Oct 23, 2022)

Are these bugs in the first or second game? I’ve just started playing the first game after installing a new gpu and would hate to get to far along and have a game braking bug.


----------



## SmoKies (Oct 23, 2022)

outpt said:


> Are these bugs in the first or second game? I’ve just started playing the first game after installing a new gpu and would hate to get to far along and have a game braking bug.


what game are u talking about?


----------



## outpt (Oct 23, 2022)

I hope the topic is a plague tales


----------



## SmoKies (Oct 23, 2022)

ok


----------



## robot zombie (Oct 23, 2022)

outpt said:


> Are these bugs in the first or second game? I’ve just started playing the first game after installing a new gpu and would hate to get to far along and have a game braking bug.


It did have its share of bugs for a time, but no. As far as I know, there are no major ones left and it is fully stable. I think Innocence was more stable at launch than Requiem, as a matter of fact. Overall, it's a pretty tight game. I got to a point where I was trying to break it and go outside of usual confines. In what has to be over a dozen playthroughs spaced out over the time the game has been out, I haven't managed to find a single hitch left. It's a linear game with a fairly narrow scope. So it's hard to imagine the majority, if not virtually all bugs won't be nipped.


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Oct 23, 2022)

outpt said:


> Are these bugs in the first or second game? I’ve just started playing the first game after installing a new gpu and would hate to get to far along and have a game braking bug.



The bugs I'm experiencing are in Innocence.

Chapter 6 bug that I had that I used the workarounds to get past:









						[FIX] Chapter 6 Tent stuck bug :: A Plague Tale: Innocence General Discussions
					

Some or many of you might stuck at chapter 6 in the tent after Melie lockpicked the chest for you. There is a simple fix for that: After you took the items to to the invisible barrier infront of the hole next to Melie. Alt+Tab out of the game (on Fullscreen/Borderless, not windowed). Maximize...




					steamcommunity.com
				




Chapter 7 bug that's stopped me from proceeding.

In the video play through below (starting at 1:55) when I attempt to activate the 'wheel', the game camera changes to show the brazier that's supposed to move, but it doesn't.  This keeps your companion from moving to your location to proceed.  The audio continues the way it should as it does in the video, including when you release the wheel.



Spoiler: YouTube Chapter 7 Walk Through Video















Not sure if it matters, but I'm playing the GOG version of the game.  I've restarted Chapter 7 but I have a bit to go before I make it to the part where I was stuck before.  The game only has checkpoints within a Chapter, so you have to restart for anything earlier than the last checkpoint save.


----------



## robot zombie (Oct 23, 2022)

Super Firm Tofu said:


> The bugs I'm experiencing are in Innocence.
> 
> Chapter 6 bug that I had that I used the workarounds to get past:
> 
> ...


News to me! I'm on the steam version, though I'd be surprised if they're actually different at this point.


----------



## Godrilla (Oct 23, 2022)

Vermitide 2, Cyberpunk , and RDR2.


----------



## InVasMani (Oct 23, 2022)

Post some bad rats...


----------



## Dirt Chip (Oct 23, 2022)

I did a nostalgic run of NOLF.
Man, I wish I was here to see the 60'.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 23, 2022)

Dirt Chip said:


> I did a nostalgic run of NOLF.
> Man, I wish I was here to see the 60'.


NOLF is legendary!


----------



## outpt (Oct 23, 2022)

NOLF can you even get/play that any more


----------



## SmoKies (Oct 23, 2022)

*I didnt even know what  NOLF  means until I looked it up on google 

it looks like a girl game  NO JUST JOCKING *


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 23, 2022)

outpt said:


> NOLF can you even get/play that any more


Look for NOLF Revival...


----------



## jormungand (Oct 23, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> Look for NOLF Revival...


i really need a reliable source to download and play that game.

Playing RDR2 atm


----------



## Cvrk (Oct 23, 2022)

So, real quick. 
Is that the Daily Planet globe engulf in tentacles?


----------



## 64K (Oct 23, 2022)

jormungand said:


> i really need a reliable source to download and play that game.
> 
> Playing RDR2 atm



If you mean a Digital Store then you won't find it anywhere. GOG tried to get it but couldn't. I don't remember why. There is a section on GOG for requesting games and NOLF and NOLF 2 were two of the most requested games. It's a shame that you can't buy them. They are classics and a lot of fun.


----------



## The King (Oct 23, 2022)

Best farming area in Elden Ring. And people say Rivers of blood is OP.


----------



## Sithaer (Oct 23, 2022)

Other than playing Plague Tale Requiem I'm also quickly trying out a new MMO cause I got a beta key.
The First Descendant, its using Unreal Engine 5 so I was curious how that runs, its ran by NEXON which I'm a bit concerned about cause I did play a game ran by them for ~7 years and I have mixed feelings after that..
It feels like a beta alright, no actualy graphics settings other than presets ranging from low to very high and very high tanks my  fps by half compared to high so I just use that with DLSS very high quality.
At least the game supports all 3 upscale methods.

Game looks pretty good at some places and not so much in some other areas, hair is especially bad when moving around. _'it has some grainy ghosting even when using native res'_
Gameplay feels like a mix of Outriders/Warframe/Destiny, I guess I will keep an eye on this how it shapes out cause it could be interesting. _'for me that is cause I like this genre'_






You can switch between chars/descendands similar to Warframe's system, the ones not owned has to be unlocked through a quest and materials.


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 23, 2022)

Rahnak said:


> You gave me the itch again. But man, I hadn't touched Terraria since 2017 and I'm totally lost. But I was further along than I remembered, which is nice.


with 1.4.4 they've added quite a lot of new stuff on the top of 1.4 journey update and if understood well some of the new stuff cant be found or dropped in old worlds.
also they've added seeds and tweaked world generation and things like water walkers that were chance to spawn before are now at least 1 guaranteed so you'll have much more pleasant experience.
here is how 9 terraprisma swords look like 








						Steam Community :: Screenshot
					

Steam Community: Terraria.




					steamcommunity.com


----------



## SmoKies (Oct 23, 2022)

@Sithaer  very nice pics  is this an open world ?


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Oct 23, 2022)

Super Firm Tofu said:


> The bugs I'm experiencing are in Innocence.
> 
> Chapter 6 bug that I had that I used the workarounds to get past:
> 
> ...



For anyone interested, I restarted Chapter 7 and end up at the exact same point again.  I found this thread, and apparently 36 other people have run into this as well. 



			Redirecting
		


For those that have finished Innocence, will playing Requiem make sense to someone who didn't?


----------



## Sithaer (Oct 23, 2022)

SmoKies said:


> @Sithaer  very nice pics  is this an open world ?



Yes and no, you can travel to various sized zones that has missions and whatnot and a general shared hub where you can see other players.
I'm still at the very beginning of the game but so far thats what I noticed and read about.


----------



## Rahnak (Oct 23, 2022)

ne6togadno said:


> with 1.4.4 they've added quite a lot of new stuff on the top of 1.4 journey update and if understood well some of the new stuff cant be found or dropped in old worlds.
> also they've added seeds and tweaked world generation and things like water walkers that were chance to spawn before are now at least 1 guaranteed so you'll have much more pleasant experience.
> here is how 9 terraprisma swords look like
> 
> ...


That looks pretty baller! My base world was made in 2016 so yeah, it's probably missing some things, so I made a new one. Transferring all my stuff is a pain in the butt though. As far as progress goes, I think I stopped by the time I was getting ready to tackle the post golem bosses, so I'm only a step down from endgame stuff, I think?


----------



## Frick (Oct 23, 2022)

Rahnak said:


> That looks pretty baller! My base world was made in 2016 so yeah, it's probably missing some things, so I made a new one. Transferring all my stuff is a pain in the butt though. As far as progress goes, I think I stopped by the time I was getting ready to tackle the post golem bosses, so I'm only a step down from endgame stuff, I think?



You could just start from scratch, which is what I did. It was nice. Clean slate. Pure heart. Cleansed mind. Etc.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 23, 2022)

jormungand said:


> i really need a reliable source to download and play that game.
> 
> Playing RDR2 atm


Here's an excellent article about NOLF's legal hell and it's worth reading till the end, hint, hint...








						You can get No One Lives Forever for free
					

Since nowhere will let you buy it, why not?




					www.rockpapershotgun.com


----------



## robot zombie (Oct 23, 2022)

Super Firm Tofu said:


> For anyone interested, I restarted Chapter 7 and end up at the exact same point again.  I found this thread, and apparently 36 other people have run into this as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think in general, the main plot will make sense. You'll probably grasp the narrative. But it does kind of presume that you already know what's going on with the world and characters - there are lots of parallels and references to the events of the first game.

I dunno, it could go either way, because they also don't really spoil the first game much. It is both a direct continuation of the last one, and its own fully discrete storyline. There may be some things about character motivations in different scenes and dialog sequences that you'll miss. There's also some stuff about the Macula, and Amicia and Hugo's relationship that you'll kinda just be rolling with. 

That really sucks that they have left that bug in there. Not my favorite section to begin with lol. I got stuck there once or twice just not following directions, missing a direction, or just straight up going wayyy the wrong way and having to go back.

More than once, I thought I was stuck with Melie not doing what she was supposed to, which I believe I solved by running around and messing with whatever I could. I think I even got stuck in that same spot, where Melie just wouldn't come across and up. But I think I just messed with the brazier above her. It was either that or there was some other one I hadn't moved quite right. It's hard to remember. Had to be over a year ago. 

Yeah, that puzzle sucks. I won't defend it lmao. It marks a good point in the story but doing it is a drag.


Today I have learned that Plague Tale Requiem really doesn't like me running it at higher frame rates. Better to clock my monitor down to 60hz and let vsync lock it down. Much smoother, and no crashes in 3 chapters. Whereas before, it seemed like any random event (whether it be triggering a climbing animation, alerting/distracting a guard, grabbing an item, entering an area with placed dialog triggers, so on) had the potential to induce an instant crash. Doesn't happen with the frames locked down. Seems like maybe the physics and scripting systems don't always play nice, or it's down to memory management allowing conflicts between these events. *shrugs* Understand, vsync was on before. It's just that my monitor was running at 165hz. The only difference is that I have an effective 60fps cap now.

All well and good for me, tbh. I'm running most settings with ultra on the best quality DLSS setting. At 1080p, my poor FTW3 3060ti is SCREAMING. But all I get now are hard drive hitches when transitioning to a new loading cell and a couple small sections where my view of the rats gives me a steady, micro-grinding stutter.


----------



## Sithaer (Oct 23, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> Today I have learned that Plague Tale Requiem really doesn't like me running it at higher frame rates. Better to clock my monitor down to 60hz and let vsync lock it down. Much smoother, and no crashes in 3 chapters. Whereas before, it seemed like any random event (whether it be triggering a climbing animation, alerting/distracting a guard, grabbing an item, entering an area with placed dialog triggers, so on) had the potential to induce an instant crash. Doesn't happen with the frames locked down. Seems like maybe the physics and scripting systems don't always play nice, or it's down to memory management allowing conflicts between these events. *shrugs* Understand, vsync was on before. It's just that my monitor was running at 165hz. The only difference is that I have an effective 60fps cap now.
> 
> All well and good for me, tbh. I'm running most settings with ultra on the best quality DLSS setting. At 1080p, my poor FTW3 3060ti is SCREAMING. But all I get now are hard drive hitches when transitioning to a new loading cell and a couple small sections where my view of the rats gives me a steady, micro-grinding stutter.



Luckily I'm yet to have any crashes in Requiem tho I started playing with my usual 73 fps driver level cap _'75Hz monitor'_.
Also using a 3060 Ti and Ultra settings/DLSS Quality/2560x1080 and yea looking at swarm of rats does tank my frames and also hammers my CPU pretty hard, whats even worse is looking at burning tar fire effects for some reason.
I have the game installed on a NVMe SSD but I still get new area/loading stutters/hitches.
It doesn't bother me much but I did notice it a few times.


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Oct 23, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> I think in general, the main plot will make sense. You'll probably grasp the narrative. But it does kind of presume that you already know what's going on with the world and characters - there are lots of parallels and references to the events of the first game.
> 
> I dunno, it could go either way, because they also don't really spoil the first game much. It is both a direct continuation of the last one, and its own fully discrete storyline. There may be some things about character motivations in different scenes and dialog sequences that you'll miss. There's also some stuff about the Macula, and Amicia and Hugo's relationship that you'll kinda just be rolling with.
> 
> ...



I appreciate you walking me through all of that.  I'm an idiot.  Once you grab the wheel, I needed to push D, or right, to actually move it. *bows head in shame*

Back at it again. 

Yes - Requiem has massive GPU requirements.  It definitely likes Nvida better.  My 6900xt isn't much over 60 fps at 1440p full tilt.  I'll lock that one to 60 when I get there.

Again, thanks for talking me through it.


----------



## SmoKies (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## outpt (Oct 23, 2022)

SmoKies said:


> View attachment 266853


Looking real hard at this one, is it any good?


----------



## SmoKies (Oct 23, 2022)

@outpt  its AMAZING give it a shot

it is an openworld


----------



## outpt (Oct 23, 2022)

Digging out my wallet right now


----------



## SN2716057 (Oct 23, 2022)

That looks painful


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 23, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> That looks painful


Weird flex, but ok.


----------



## robot zombie (Oct 23, 2022)

Super Firm Tofu said:


> I appreciate you walking me through all of that.  I'm an idiot.  Once you grab the wheel, I needed to push D, or right, to actually move it. *bows head in shame*
> 
> Back at it again.
> 
> ...


Rock on, glad you can continue the game. Admittedly, their handling of some of the pure puzzles still isn't the best. On one hand they can be a bit unsatisfying in how simple they ultimately are, yet tedious in that it's possible to just miss your cue and spend much more time not understanding the puzzle you're actually solving than it could ever take to solve it after just knowing the base parameters  I've done the same exact thing *right* there. And I didn't do it the first time. It was like, my 3rd or 4th go  I think sometimes they must have a mental bias over on their end that makes them presume the player is already looking at/focusing on particular things when the dialog clues go off, that to them are obvious (being the ones designing the puzzles,) but the player could easily deviate from (without even realizing they are deviating.)

There's a little clash there that I think I somewhat understand. So much of the game is linear. The stealth passages are linear with interwoven forks dividing them. Point being, you generally know intuitively, which way is 'forward' with nothing but visual cues and placement of elements. This is less true with the more 'open' puzzle passages. They give you some of that 'open' freedom, but expectations for discovery are very rigid and it doesn't always juxtapose nicely. If you miss something that the game tells you at some point in the sequence, it's easy to get hung up wandering around and looking at stuff with no straightforward logic or meaning to it. And then you figure it out and feel dumb about how simple it actually is. I mean, if people get so caught up on the directions that they think it's bugged (and when it's described, others think it's a bug too,) then there _might_ legitimately be something off in the way their design language is presented during puzzle passages. There's definitely something a bit lacking in the flow of them at certain moments. When I googled that 'bug' of yours, I found several different but similar 'bugs' reported by other players, at different points in that whole puzzle passage.

I'm thinking about compiling that stuff and making a case to them somehow. Just try to make em aware. They may already know by now and be planning to factor that into future development, with it just being too much to overhaul in the already completed levels. Yet it seems like there is no obvious explanation that will turn up in online searches by people stuck due to these little cracks in how some of the puzzles are set up. I expect a certain number of them will ultimately just crash out of wanting to continue at that point. That's understandable! It feels like you're upriver without a paddle - after enough time, what else can you think but that something is going wrong with the game that's just not gonna let you pass? A reasonable person will consider moving on.

I do wonder though, are there devs on the other end of that who have searched for these reported bugs and missed the actual issues that still hide in those odd pockets?


----------



## Sithaer (Oct 23, 2022)

I don't want to spam too many Requiem pics/spoil it but damn it still catches me off guard sometimes, how good this game looks. The attention to detail is just crazy.
Thumbnails as usual:





So far I also really like the game itself, depening on how good Callisto Protocol will be at the end of the year Requiem might be my game of the year just like Innocence was at the time.

_Now I'm kinda glad that I upgraded my GPU before the game was relased, I bet my 1070 wouldn't like this at all._


----------



## SmoKies (Oct 23, 2022)

@Sithaer   thats what i was telling u

Looking good


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 23, 2022)

Sithaer said:


> _Now I'm kinda glad that I upgraded my GPU before the game was relased, I bet my 1070 wouldn't like this at all._


I think 1070 would run it at 1080p medium just fine. I run Cyberpunk with RX 580 at 1440p low-medium and adaptive FSR + RIS. It runs at 40-50 fps, without FSR and RIS it runs at like 30-35 fps. At 1080p fps was in medium 50s. Cyberpunk so far is the most GPU demanding game and GTX 1070 is a bit faster than RX 580.


----------



## robot zombie (Oct 23, 2022)

Sithaer said:


> I don't want to spam too many Requiem pics/spoil it but damn it still catches me off guard sometimes, how good this game looks. The attention to detail is just crazy.
> Thumbnails as usual:
> View attachment 266861
> View attachment 266862
> ...


That part of the game that made me yell at it for looking so good. When I hit that big open field, I had to stop and go outside for a minute. I could not stop smiling. I had to process the disbelief. 

Seriously though. Even RDR2 has nothing on their best rocky forest areas. It's amazing stuff.


----------



## Sithaer (Oct 23, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> That part of the game that made me yell at it for looking so good. When I hit that big open field, I had to stop and go outside for a minute. I could not stop smiling. I had to process the disbelief.
> 
> Seriously though. Even RDR2 has nothing on their best rocky forest areas. It's amazing stuff.



Yep that open field with the flowers and the draw distance, I also spent a few minutes there just looking at it and thinking what the hell I'm looking at. _ 'and it wasn't even using up 6 gigs of Vram, yet we have potato games using up a lot more..'_



The red spirit said:


> I think 1070 would run it at 1080p medium just fine. I run Cyberpunk with RX 580 at 1440p low-medium and adaptive FSR + RIS. It runs at 40-50 fps, without FSR and RIS it runs at like 30-35 fps. At 1080p fps was in medium 50s. Cyberpunk so far is the most GPU demanding game and GTX 1070 is a bit faster than RX 580.



The thing is with Requiem, you don't gain much from low to ultra settings. ~10 fps at most so if you can't run it at low you are in trouble + game only supports DLSS currently.









~40 fps at 1080p medium and thats not even a too demanding part, with my resolution I get around 10 fps less vs 1920x1080 so I would be looking at a 30 fps experience with the 1070 and drops under 30 at more demanding parts so ye that wouldn't be fun.

Heck even now with the 3060 Ti I'm only pulling at least solid frames cause of DLSS Quality.
I did try Cyberpunk just for performance benching and that game runs better with a mix of high-ulltra settings +Ultra RT+DLSS Quality than this game does with no RT, it really is demanding.


----------



## SmoKies (Oct 24, 2022)

@Sithaer 
Looking good  I dont pay attention to fps  as long as i can play the game without any problems im good to go

but in ur case u will need to upgrade ur video card soon if u want to play new releases with more demanding


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 24, 2022)

Rahnak said:


> That looks pretty baller! My base world was made in 2016 so yeah, it's probably missing some things, so I made a new one. Transferring all my stuff is a pain in the butt though. As far as progress goes, I think I stopped by the time I was getting ready to tackle the post golem bosses, so I'm only a step down from endgame stuff, I think?


if you got golem, you have only cultist, pillars and moon lord left.
but your boss progression is per world so in the new world you'll have to kill em again. you can skip most of pre hard mode (you need skeletron and wall of flesh).
you can kill cultist and your class pillar in the old world. then make weapons out of pillar fragments. with those weapons you will be mean machine till you get to lunar events in the new world.


----------



## Sithaer (Oct 24, 2022)

SmoKies said:


> @Sithaer
> Looking good  I dont pay attention to fps  as long as i can play the game without any problems im good to go
> 
> but in ur case u will need to upgrade ur video card soon if u want to play new releases with more demanding



Nah, I've bought my 3060 Ti 1+ months ago there will be no GPU upgrades for 2-3 years at least, thats my usual upgrade cycle.
1070 was my previous card I've upgraded from.

I'm only using a 2560x1080 Ultrawide 75Hz monitor and for that the 3060 Ti is enough, I also enable DLSS Quality in every game that supports it and that way it should last me a good while.
Always been a budget-mid range user and this card was the single most expensive piece of hardware I ever bought and there is no way I'm spending more on such._ 'I'm not from a wealthy country, even this took me months of saving up money..'_


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 24, 2022)

Sithaer said:


> Nah, I've bought my 3060 Ti 1+ months ago there will be no GPU upgrades for 2-3 years at least, thats my usual upgrade cycle.
> 1070 was my previous card I've upgraded from.
> 
> I'm only using a 2560x1080 Ultrawide 75Hz monitor and for that the 3060 Ti is enough, I also enable DLSS Quality in every game that supports it and that way it should last me a good while.
> Always been a budget-mid range user and this card was the single most expensive piece of hardware I ever bought and there is no way I'm spending more on such._ 'I'm not from a wealthy country, even this took me months of saving up money..'_


Talking about hardware longevity, I intend to keep my RX 580 for at least 1-2 years. There's just not too much exciting in GPU space in terms of rasterization performance. DLSS and RT are nice, but I won't pay a lot for that. I have a feeling that my next daily GPU will be used workstation card, but more than anything I'm now curious just how long my RX 580 will last. Polaris cards are just a gift that keeps on giving and besides gaming, I truly enjoy FP64 performance, which makes GCN cards basically irreplaceable.


----------



## Lei (Oct 25, 2022)

Yakuza : like a dragon [2020] by SEGA

it has too may cut scenes, but I'm starting to like it after chapter 3.
There are gangs on street that you have to fight them, but you can avoid them if you take another route or use a taxi (You can't steal nor drive a car like GTA)
the gangs were getting me bored, but I learned to skip them.
In chapter 2 he gets a haircut, and in chapter 3 he's homeless looking for a job. Apparently they end up working in a whore house  to protect the girls  That's why now I'm liking the cutscene stories a bit more.


There's no shooting, all fights are fist, bat, throwing items such as bike, sofa ...
Instead of driving, you're mostly running in streets of Tokyo
One guy has an interesting fight skill, he throws seeds at the opponent and then pigeons fly from out of nowhere to peck him (the guy is part of your gang and u choose this fighting skill)
you can't beat the pedestrians, you can only bump into them while running; they frown or mildly escape.


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 25, 2022)

Lei said:


> Yakuza : like a dragon [2020] by SEGA
> 
> it has too may cut scenes, but I'm starting to like it after chapter 3.
> There are gangs on street that you have to fight them, but you can avoid them if you take another route or use a taxi (You can't steal nor drive a car like GTA)
> ...


Just wait, there's more. You can have dominatrix in your team.


----------



## Lei (Oct 25, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> Just wait, there's more. You can have dominatrix in your team.


Do you mean this girl? 
She came in Chapter 5


----------



## Frick (Oct 25, 2022)

Wait what Vicky 3 is out? Noooo when am I going to play it?


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 25, 2022)

Frick said:


> Wait what Vicky 3 is out? Noooo when am I going to play it?


I really hate that new UI. It's reason number 1, why I never really played any other Paradox game, it's basically unusable.


----------



## SN2716057 (Oct 25, 2022)

Picked up Sable for a bit of quiet exploration, and not quiet at all with Nathan Drake.


----------



## Frick (Oct 25, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> I really hate that new UI. It's reason number 1, why I never really played any other Paradox game, it's basically unusable.



Do you mean you hate the new UI's in CK3 and Vicky 3 and like the UI's from earlier games or do you mean you just dislike all PDX UI's?

Anyway, I'm apparently playing right now, and already I've encountered a bit of historical inacurracies: Swedens literacy rate is at about 54%, while actually at the time it was over 90%, thanks to education mandates but more importantly the so called _husförhör_, which basically meant the priests did yearly rounds in the households making sure everyone knew their catechism and knew how to read and write. No matter how rural the surroundings or poor the upbringing, you had to be able to read, so schools was a serious thing. By contrast, at the same time France had a literacy rate of about 35%.

I assume this is for balance purposes, but I'm still _outraged _at this blasphemy. Man I'm exited.

I have no idea what I'm doing as I never really played previous Vickys but still.

I for one find the UI to be great.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Oct 25, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> Picked up Sable for a bit of quiet exploration, and not quiet at all with Nathan Drake.
> View attachment 267118


Beautiful art style and was already in my wishlist. I'll definitely pick it up at some point.


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 25, 2022)

Frick said:


> Do you mean you hate the new UI's in CK3 and Vicky 3 and like the UI's from earlier games or do you mean you just dislike all PDX UI's?


hard to answer, because I hate Victoria 1's UI, but I have Vicky 3's UI too. Both are overloaded with crap and unwieldy, also distract from game. But then I tried to get into Europa Universalis and every single release had bad UI with same reasons too. I only figured out Victoria 2's UI, because it felt approachable, open, but not overloaded with nonsense. Basically the only usable Paradox game to me so far. But I never tried Stellaris or Cities Skylines, maybe I would like their UI's, but I don't really want to play those games. I never tried HOI or CK series either. Vicky 2 as game wasn't as complicated as I expected and was rather straightforward. Basically Civilization with a bit more complications. It's not downright brutal like Rise of Nations or Age of Mythology, where you have to think really hard if you don't want to be wiped out by opponents at higher difficulties



Frick said:


> Anyway, I'm apparently playing right now, and already I've encountered a bit of historical inacurracies: Swedens literacy rate is at about 54%, while actually at the time it was over 90%, thanks to education mandates but more importantly the so called _husförhör_, which basically meant the priests did yearly rounds in the households making sure everyone knew their catechism and knew how to read and write. No matter how rural the surroundings or poor the upbringing, you had to be able to read, so schools was a serious thing. By contrast, at the same time France had a literacy rate of about 35%.
> 
> I assume this is for balance purposes, but I'm still _outraged _at this blasphemy. Man I'm exited.
> 
> I have no idea what I'm doing as I never really played previous Vickys but still.


i frankly never cared about historical accuracy at ll. All I saw in Vicky games is just bunch of countries and you conquer others or beat them in other ways. That or just fucking up world order with commands and watch the chaos ensue. It's even more fun in mods like HPM, where you get more countries. I remember, I managed to raise infamy of UK to over 1K and it was beaten to pulp until the end date or basically started massive war in Europe across all countries just for lolz or made each nation have their own country or... possibilities are endless. And then you can modify game files to set start date earlier or end date later to see what will happen to map over years, now add various set up of countries like random wars that you can start or mismanaged territories or forced regimes. Yeah, that is peak Vicky 2 for me and I don't care about historic accuracy, because I don't play it for that. For me it's ultimate worldwide mess simulator.




Frick said:


> I for one find the UI to be great.


That's fine, it reminds me a lot of EU 4. But yeah, it's no secret that PDX UI's have been very divisive over years and generally are complicated and even fans of PDX always argue which one is better or worse all the time, so you can ignore me and enjoy that game.


----------



## QuietBob (Oct 25, 2022)

I've completed *Deus Ex: Revision*, the fan made remake/mod of the 2000 classic. And what an epic journey it was! This is one of the very few titles I consider an _experience_ rather than a video game 

It took me 67.5 hours of pure gameplay to clock off a completionist playthrough with all secondary goals accomplished, all augmentations fully upgraded, all skill points earned, all locations explored and all collectibles found. I finished it on the highest realistic difficulty level using a stealth/pacifist approach, in which only a single enemy had to be killed for story progression:



As an added challenge, I carried through with a rather limited skill set, with just one ability upgraded twice, and a single upgrade to six out of ten other skills:



And to satisfy my curiosity, I reloaded multiple times to try out all possible approaches, alternate routes and dialog options. It also took me a good while to find, examine, substitute and fix the missing hi-res textures with those found in a separate add-on. According to Adrenalin, I spent 375 hours in-game


----------



## Frick (Oct 26, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> i frankly never cared about historical accuracy at ll. All I saw in Vicky games is just bunch of countries and you conquer others or beat them in other ways. That or just fucking up world order with commands and watch the chaos ensue. It's even more fun in mods like HPM, where you get more countries. I remember, I managed to raise infamy of UK to over 1K and it was beaten to pulp until the end date or basically started massive war in Europe across all countries just for lolz or made each nation have their own country or... possibilities are endless. And then you can modify game files to set start date earlier or end date later to see what will happen to map over years, now add various set up of countries like random wars that you can start or mismanaged territories or forced regimes. Yeah, that is peak Vicky 2 for me and I don't care about historic accuracy, because I don't play it for that. For me it's ultimate worldwide mess simulator.



That bit was a joke.


----------



## Cvrk (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## Shihab (Oct 26, 2022)

Re-replaying Dragon's Dogma: Dark Arisen. Making this "migrating to linux" thing an excuse to stick to old experiences rather than trying new things. 
I hated this game, or rather, I hated its AI. I have issues with many of its mechanics and much of its design, but I could live with all of it, except the idiocy, imbecility, and ineffectuality of its artificial [nonexistent] intelligence of companion system.

Still, a decent game for wasting a few hundred hours, so long as you take breaks and avoid caffiene or anything that raises blood pressure while strolling Bitterblack...

It's a pity AI-companion, party-based RPGs haven't adopted systems like those used in Final Fantasy XII and Dragon Age, instead they kept doing blackbox/bottled crap like this one and the atrocity that was Final Fantasy XIII. Games had a real shot at doing away with player-controlled parties without ruining the whole experience, but instead all they've done is, at worst, turn the mechanic into a source of frustrating difficulty (the bad kind); at best, complexify inventory systems because now you have over-glorified packmules to manage as well. Dragon Dogma wins the award for covering the entire spectrum!


----------



## Lei (Oct 27, 2022)

Yakuza Kiwami 2

I like the fight scenes a lot more here than "Yakuza: Like a Dragon" it's more immersive and less interrupted by menus and options. 

I also found a brilliant way to skip the annoying cutscenes. @Chomiq 
This is how I skip every cutscene under 80 milliseconds. 

Install AutoHotkey
Open notepad, write this content and save it as .ahk file






Spoiler: script text



b::
yakuza2:
Sleep, 10
Send, {Escape Down}
Sleep, 10
Send, {Escape Up}
Sleep, 10
Send, {e Down}
Sleep, 10
Send, {e Up}
Sleep, 10
Send, {Left Down}
Sleep, 10
Send, {Left Up}
Sleep, 10
Send, {Enter Down}
Sleep, 10
Send, {Enter Up}
Return



run the file (autohotkey script file: yakuza2.ahk)

something like this appears in your notification area:




As long as this H icon is there, whenever you press "b" on your keyboard, cutscenes in Yakuza will be skipped under 10th of a second. 

While you're not playing, suspend this hotkey:




you can assign any button of your xbox controller to press "b" on your keyboard.  


Install Antimicro

Assign a button that you don't use during gameplay, for example pressing down the left stick. then assign "b" on your keyboard to it. 





Now while you're playing, pressing down the left stick will skip the cut scenes. you no longer have to press Esc+E+yes or Menu+A+Yes





I could change the each delay from 10 milliseconds to 2. So now my scenes get skipped under 8 milliseconds.

This trick works for "Yakuza : like a dragon" as well. but you should change these lines:




Because "Yes" is on top of "No" in Yakuza like a dragon. 
Left Stick is also for first-person camera. so you should pick another shortcut button in this game. (alternatively you can just press b on your keyboard and not use antimicro at all)


----------



## outpt (Oct 28, 2022)

cyberpunk 2077. it's going to be a while before i play anything else,its,for me, great. Jackie is the star of this show for me.


----------



## jormungand (Oct 28, 2022)

outpt said:


> cyberpunk 2077. it's going to be a while before i play anything else,its,for me, great. Jackie is the star of this show for me.


nahh, Judy spiders web is


----------



## Dristun (Oct 28, 2022)

Happy to report that I'm enjoying MWII's multiplayer quite a bit more than Vanguard's - what a relief, I was prepared for the worst


----------



## Sithaer (Oct 28, 2022)

outpt said:


> cyberpunk 2077. it's going to be a while before i play anything else,its,for me, great. Jackie is the star of this show for me.



Its on a 50% sale on GoG atm, damn I'm tempted to pull the trigger cause I doubt that its getting cheaper anytime soon and I kinda want to play the game properly now that I have the hardware for it. _'well better at least..'_

Did not have much time to play recently so I'm still about to finish Plague Tale Requiem and also FEAR 1, then I can jump into Cyberpunk full time.


----------



## Frick (Oct 28, 2022)

Sithaer said:


> Its on a 50% sale on GoG atm, damn I'm tempted to pull the trigger cause I doubt that its getting cheaper anytime soon and I kinda want to play the game properly now that I have the hardware for it. _'well better at least..'_
> 
> Did not have much time to play recently so I'm still about to finish Plague Tale Requiem and also FEAR 1, then I can jump into Cyberpunk full time.



It'll run great on your system (I play it at 4K) and I would say it's probably worth it at a discount (I got it for something like €25). I haven't played it a lot, but it is compelling. My main problem is a total lack of interest in any of the characters presented so far, including the player character. The world and game mechanics are very interesting in many respects, but I really don't care about anyone I have met so far (including the PC, but there is one exception). I don't regret buying it though. I do want to play it, and at some point I might get into it. But yeah. I'd say go for it. Try it, refund if you don't like it.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 28, 2022)

I'm a big fan of GRID because it does what it does, nice and simply - racing cars around with a little spice thrown in. Grid Legends adds a documentary style storyline which actually works very well with Nathan McKane being the cheating villain of the peace.


That aspect just makes you want to thrash the a**hole even more. Unlike other racing games that have pandered to rap culture and other irrelevances with cheesy dialogue and hopeless stories that even a five year old could improve upon. The characters are totally believable, amusing and well acted.

The main story isn't very long, but there is loads more racing later in a variety of different cars with a new photo mode on race replay.


----------



## Sithaer (Oct 28, 2022)

Frick said:


> It'll run great on your system (I play it at 4K) and I would say it's probably worth it at a discount (I got it for something like €25). I haven't played it a lot, but it is compelling. My main problem is a total lack of interest in any of the characters presented so far, including the player character. The world and game mechanics are very interesting in many respects, but I really don't care about anyone I have met so far (including the PC, but there is one exception). I don't regret buying it though. I do want to play it, and at some point I might get into it. But yeah. I'd say go for it. Try it, refund if you don't like it.



Yeah I know, I've kind of ahem 'demoed' the game if you know what I mean but only to check the performance and its decent now even with RT ofc with DLSS on Quality but I did not play the game for real cause I want to play the real deal. _'I know that most ppl don't agree with this but I do demo some games before buying them, unless its something I know for 100% sure or even pre order like I did with Requiem'_

Edit: Its done


----------



## robot zombie (Oct 29, 2022)

I think Cyberpunk is worth playing. It has a fair bit of flaws. They really didn't get where they were going. But the game we've gotten isn't bad by any stretch. I think if you take it and put it next to any standard open world, you can't really say that they are massively better. I think sometimes we ALL forget what the status quo for open world games actually is. Player choice, for instance, is something pretty much nobody is succeeding at. Whereas if you just take it as a pretty standard open world experience with a very unique and deeply-refined aesthetic, and a pretty interesting story to tell, it's really just an interesting (if not a lil wonky) open-world game with a mix of elements often used in the genre, generally executed well, with a bonus in the visuals you won't see anywhere else. Remove the context of the debacle, and the EXPECTATIONS people have for open world in general, and I don't think you can truly say it is any worse than other open-world games that people do not go after in the same way. People thought this game would revolutionize the genre, but ultimately was simply 'of' the genre.

That's something I notice, too. Lots of people are just burned out on open-world. Someone less initiated could start their open-worlding with Cyberpunk and think it was totally awesome, like we all did with our first open world games. It might still top their list years later, after playing some of our favorites. The reality is that we are at a point of derivation and cannibalism that it's no longer so 'acceptable' to release a game that doesn't challenge that status quo. I don't think the quality of open-world gaming has actually gotten worse, and Cyberpunk didn't knock it back any. Horrendous launch aside, Cyberpunk is a fully-competent open-world title. It's just not that different from other open-worlds.

Personally, I'm a fan of cyberpunk and all of the related genres/aesthetic philosophies and one thing I really appreciate is how many different cyberpunk 'modes' they combine and still have it feel authentic. The beating heart of Cyberpunk, is cyberpunk AF, down to the tiniest drop. No doubt. For years and years, I looked at that juicy cyberpunk fruit that NOBODY is picking and waited for a chance to be in that world. One thing CDPR stuck fully was the rendition of that. Could it use a lot more immersive sim elements? Sure. But I'll take all of the cool weapons, gear, clothing, vehicles, architecture, sounds and music. It's all right on the nose for the vibe and there isn't anything else like it.

In spite of everything, I think it's still full of great accomplishments. They kind of failed to bring *everything* together, but there are many aspects of the game that manage to have that fine tact to them, where you just kind of know people put in some serious love. That's the other thing, the people making this game were fuckin pumped to make it, and I think a lot of them wanted to bring the best they could muster into the game. The business end stole a lot of that from them, but not nearly all of it. Genuine creativity comes through strongly all of the time. It's so weird. Sometimes you look at cyberpunk and wonder if they even tried, and then it will astound you with something that could only be accomplished because somebody with artistic vision really wanted you to experience it.

It's kind of a slow burn in that you kind of have to settle into the game for a bit before you start to pick up on the details that I think make it really great. I think if you take the ride with it, you can discover some great things. That's one thing that goes unmentioned with the game. For all of its little detracting qualities, the highs are really up at the top. It can be death by 1000 needles with some of its idiosyncrasies, but lately, they've done a lot to make it so there's always something keeping it all worth staying invested in. The gameplay loops are cohesive, there's good flow and feel. When this shit came out, and for a long time after, it felt like it was just a box of half-finished parts. It's a full game now.

As far as the story and characters go, I think there are definitely some love/hate qualities to them. But I would also say they can really grow on you. I kind of wish there were more quests with them. There's a whole cast of characters you encounter in the side quests with a few in particular having suuuuper interesting backstories. There are actually a lot of little unifying undercurrents in the narratives of the side characters you encounter - their storylines can intersect in ways that for me, makes them more relatable, and helps the city feel more alive in aspects where the technical side fails to carry it a bit. The main story, I guess is a bit contentious. Many have called it unsatisfying. I think it's hard to look at the story as a whole next to the way it ended and not think about all of the missed possibilities. The available endings in themselves are not bad. It just kind of feels like there can be more. And a big part of the reason for that is the weight the converging narratives accumulate as they progress. The strong suit is the attachment it can build towards the characters through the quests and very well-done dialogue scenes with them. I think it's held back by how that attachment ultimately doesn't feel like it's _fully_ rewarded by the outcomes for V and friends. It feels like if everything were fully filled-out, you'd have enough story to fill almost two whole games. Does that make sense?

At least the ride itself is enjoyable. There really is a lot to like about it. If you can survive a Bethesda game, Cyberpunk isn't nearly as bad. And CDPR has a lot of strengths that Bethesda frankly don't know nothin' about.


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 29, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> I think Cyberpunk is worth playing. It has a fair bit of flaws.


I frankly don't give a damn about open world, but Cyberpunk has been a massive surprise for me this year. Extremely aesthetic game with excellent graphics, mind provoking story, still a lot of action, as well as character creation/customization and with some choice of dialogue too. I'm frankly completely blown away how some stupid reviewers didn't see any of that and were like "haha bugs and glitches lol what a pos". Imo it's was a huge diservice to gamers, gaming community and even bigger loss to CDPR. It should have been game of the year and frankly it is Goty of 2021 and 2022, because not much good was released in this time frame. More than anything else C2077 surprised me with immersion, I haven't seen such strongly immersive game since Far Cry 1 or The Darkness 2, graphics, sound design and artistic direction are extremely well blended together into very enjoyable overall experience. I think it was and still is a great game and also the first game to try with RTX card too, because it looks so good and looks extra good with ray tracing.


----------



## robot zombie (Oct 29, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> I frankly don't give a damn about open world, but Cyberpunk has been a massive surprise for me this year. Extremely aesthetic game with excellent graphics, mind provoking story, still a lot of action, as well as character creation/customization and with some choice of dialogue too. I'm frankly completely blown away how some stupid reviewers didn't see any of that and were like "haha bugs and glitches lol what a pos". Imo it's was a huge diservice to gamers, gaming community and even bigger loss to CDPR. It should have been game of the year and frankly it is Goty of 2021 and 2022, because not much good was released in this time frame. More than anything else C2077 surprised me with immersion, I haven't seen such strongly immersive game since Far Cry 1 or The Darkness 2, graphics, sound design and artistic direction are extremely well blended together into very enjoyable overall experience. I think it was and still is a great game and also the first game to try with RTX card too, because it looks so good and looks extra good with ray tracing.


I think there was a time when bugs were a major problem. There were points in the game's patching where it really wasn't fully playable for me. The console issues weighed heavily too, I think. But you're not wrong that media jumped on to that and did not let go - they cashed in. Maybe because as you suggested, there wasn't anything to talk about. I can remember seeing multiple new videos dunking on it show up on youtube every other day, for like... over a year. People put their channels on the map running status reports. But I already know their media strategies, and it was pretty obvious they were having some slow days when it came to the things they brought up about the game, the conversations they would try to inspire, and how those things were presented in these weird vaccums where nothing else seems relevant. Bubble mindset, commenters gather to give their trog collective takes with empty meaning and have their fake discussions, feel like they belong to something, huddling around geodesic negativity vents for warmth. Nother day in online media. In their world, Cyberpunk is a disaster that's falling apart and it feels 'big' to them - just the biggest deal ever. But it's a tiny world that can only exist in a short pocket of time. They're still outnumbered by the people silently enjoying the game and quite rationally avoiding that shit like the plague. Cyberpunk hate will come and go, but those people will still be out there, hating on something over in their little inverted realities (or as I like to call them: "coping strategies.")

I'm betting that in a couple of years, people will mostly only have good things to say about their experiences with Cyberpunk. Again, if you remove it from it's place in time (in the media context,) you have a one of a kind, high quality game experience. That is still what people are ultimately left with regardless of what has been said over the course of its run in media. No game is perfect, but at least Cyberpunk actually has things worth calling 'exceptional' in it. I think that aspect outshines the nay-saying, even if I myself have lingering gripes with the game.

Otherwise, I agree fully. It's an incredibly immersive experience, and that comes from a convergence of strengths the game has. And yes, the full RT is friggin immaculate. Straight-up incredible, but that's because the execution on the artistic side is basically bar-none. I have never seen such care an attention to detail in a video game. It's a sensory delight, satisfying visually, sonically, and tactilely (usually all at once.) I've said it before and I'll say it again. Night City itself is an unparalleled feat of artistic ambition in games and I hope others are paying attention to what they accomplished in building it. It's got that rare polish to it.


Oh, and the whole reason I make those comments about open worlds is because I believe the genre is presently cursed by oversaturation that has made people so jaded that they call a game that would've been their GOTY as little as 3-4 years ago worthless. People have had so much exposure to the staple tropes and features that they're glazing over and forgetting what they liked about the games. Basically, if you don't follow open-world gaming closely, it's just a good game lol. Again... internet bubbles where things always seem bigger than they are.


----------



## Sithaer (Oct 29, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> I think there was a time when bugs were a major problem. There were points in the game's patching where it really wasn't fully playable for me. The console issues weighed heavily too, I think. But you're not wrong that media jumped on to that and did not let go - they cashed in. Maybe because as you suggested, there wasn't anything to talk about. I can remember seeing multiple new videos dunking on it show up on youtube every other day, for like... over a year. But I already know their media strategies, and it was pretty obvious they were having some slow days when it came to the things they brought up about the game, and how those things were presented in these weird vaccums where nothing else seems relevant. Bubble mindset, commenters gather to give their trog collective takes with empty meaning and have their fake discussions, feel like they belong to something, huddling around geodesic negativity vents for warmth. Nother day in online media. In their world, Cyberpunk is a disaster that's falling apart and it feels 'big' to them - just the biggest deal ever. But it's a tiny world that can only exist in a short pocket of time. They're still outnumbered by the people silently enjoying the game and quite rationally avoiding that shit like the plague. Cyberpunk hate will come and go, but those people will still be out there, hating on something over in their little inverted realities (or as I like to call them: "coping strategies.")
> 
> Otherwise, I agree fully. It's an incredibly immersive experience, and that comes from a convergence of strengths the game has. And yes, the full RT is friggin immaculate. Straight-up incredible, but that's because the execution on the artistic side is basically bar-none. I have never seen such care an attention to detail in a video game. It's a sensory delight, satisfying visually, sonically, and tactilely (usually all at once.) I've said it before and I'll say it again. Night City itself is an unparalleled feat of artistic ambition in games and I hope others are paying attention to what they accomplished in building it. It's got that rare polish to it.



That is an existing problem with many games actually, there will be always a handful of ppl who will shit on games no matter what even after years of the relase regardless of the game's current condition.
Yet there are more than enough ppl who are having fun with the said game and avoid the online drama.

I think the issue is the hype some games generate, to be honest Cyberpunk was so damn hyped that it was unrealistic to think that it will deliver all that like a messiah or something.
Luckily I was never hyped for the game only interested cause I did like the Witcher serie a lot so obviously I was interested in their next game and now after ~ 2 years I will finally start playing it with the current version on GoG.

Dunno I guess I like to take games for what they are and find my enjoyment in them regardless of what they were marketed for or hyped for, I try not to jump on such things anymore.
I'm the kind of person who played Diablo 2 for ~7 years and yet genuinely like Diablo 3 and put nearly 3000 hours into it as a solo player cause I enjoy the gameplay itself and don't care that its not a _'true' _Diablo game but a fun ARPG to burn time with. _'combat is still one of the best in the genre'_
Same with Borderlands 3, been playing the serie since BL 1 day 1 and for me BL 3 is the best from a gameplay perspective in the current final version even tho a group of die hard old fans hate BL 3 and would shit on it any chance they get.

That is one reason why I stoped visiting *official* communities for any game I actively play and enjoy, I'm not interested in those haters who still can't let go of things after years of the realase and ignoring every update/fix the game had since.
I will just enjoy my games in peace, if I don't then I can make that decision myself/on my own.


----------



## Wheeljack4219 (Oct 29, 2022)

playing MADDEN NFL 23 and Axis Football 2021


----------



## robot zombie (Oct 29, 2022)

Sithaer said:


> That is an existing problem with many games actually, there will be always a handful of ppl who will shit on games no matter what even after years of the relase regardless of the game's current condition.
> Yet there are more than enough ppl who are having fun with the said game and avoid the online drama.
> 
> I think the issue is the hpye some games generate, to be honest Cyberpunk was so damn hyped that it was unrealistic to think that it will deliver all that like a messiah or something.
> ...


I can appreciate that mindset. Personally, I'm just a hyper-critical person. It's a form of love for me. If ever I seem like I'm being harsh on something, or just won't let a negative go, it's because I think it has more value than most other things. Same as how I look at a true friend. I see them flaws and all, and I don't eliminate any of it in my mind, because it's all a part of who that friend is, and who they are to me. Ignore the flaws, and you ignore the person, and the challenges they face, let alone the growth they may realize. You can't appreciate that growth in a person without acknowledging the point before it. Same with art. All good art has this soul to it that makes it very analogous to people. You have to take it for all that it is to hold the full appreciation of it within you. You can't take the people close to you how you want them to be. You have to take them as they truly are, or not at all. Otherwise they're really just acquaintances, or temporary alignments. It becomes a bit self-serving, and with those expectations, frustration and dissonance are inevitably going to show up at some point. It's that contrast between expectations and reality.

Expectations are definitely the devil. You know what I did with Cyberpunk? I bought it on day 1 and tuned everything out. Why? Just to see what it was really about, what that experience would be. I didn't need it to be good or bad, just new and stimulating. And I'm glad I did. It was definitely a bumpy ride at times, but I have no regrets. I can only say "Damn, they came a long way!" I can also say that there were always things about it that blew me away, too. I had a full experience with it, and could never ask for more than that out of any piece of art.

One thing I'll leave this on... I think that in these times, we all kind of find ourselves a bit separated from our sense of meaning. People are losing out materially all over the world. And if you pay attention to media, you see the sky falling. And like, the internet is right there with all sorts of communal spaces that can somewhat fill that void... or at least soothe the need to fill it. But I do find that falling into that actually robs you of peace on such a deep level that once you're there, you can't see it in yourself... can't find what's missing. Like, you can do that to yourself here, on TPU. Anywhere where people are coming together online, these dynamics exist. And you can see that manifesting outwardly in the attitudes of the people most invested in the hottest goings on of any online collective. The best answer I've found is to actually unplug and remember what it is to be inside of your own experiencing of things, without an overmind to instruct you on what that is. You start to realize all of the things you miss right within your own processing of things, and returning to those communities becomes almost impossible, because their overmind is utterly myopic compared to the range of things already existing within you. Their mindset looks like jail to you.

Nietzsche himself would say you made the right choice there


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 29, 2022)

Boom! Dynamite is very satisfying in Uncharted


----------



## Sithaer (Oct 29, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> I can appreciate that mindset. Personally, I'm just a hyper-critical person. It's a form of love for me. If ever I seem like I'm being harsh on something, or just won't let a negative go, it's because I think it has more value than most other things. Same as how I look at a true friend. I see them flaws and all, and I don't eliminate any of it in my mind, because it's all a part of who that friend is, and who they are to me. Ignore the flaws, and you ignore the person, and the challenges they face, let alone the growth they may realize. You can't appreciate that growth in a person without acknowledging the point before it. Same with art. All good art has this soul to it that makes it very analogous to people. You have to take it for all that it is to hold the full appreciation of it within you. You can't take the people close to you how you want them to be. You have to take them as they truly are, or not at all. Otherwise they're really just acquaintances, or temporary alignments. It becomes a bit self-serving, and with those expectations, frustration and dissonance are inevitably going to show up at some point. It's that contrast between expectations and reality.
> 
> Expectations are definitely the devil. You know what I did with Cyberpunk? I bought it on day 1 and tuned everything out. Why? Just to see what it was really about, what that experience would be. I didn't need it to be good or bad, just new and stimulating. And I'm glad I did. It was definitely a bumpy ride at times, but I have no regrets. I can only say "Damn, they came a long way!" I can also say that there were always things about it that blew me away, too. I had a full experience with it, and could never ask for more than that out of any piece of art.
> 
> ...



I can also understand that view, I guess I'm just not wired that way.
I'm rarely critical in general and try to always look at the full picture and if the positives outweight the negatives then its all good with me even tho I'm aware of the negative parts. Not sure how to explain it, its a feeling I get from things and ppl I talk to/consider as a friend.
If I'm being critical then it must be something that really rubs me the wrong way and its just too much to deal with but its not common for me. _'If anything I'm more critical about myself in general..'_

And yea I'm actually not active in too many communities, TPU being the number 1 as a matter of fact and a secondary game site/forum from my country.
Media I follow more or less but I'm not obsessed with it cause yes it does robs me from my own peace sometimes.

_I do have a friend who honestly told me that Cyberpunk was one of the best games he ever played tho hes a bit biased cause hes a fan of the whole Cyberpunk themed games/movies,etc._

Anyway I'm still yet to finish Plague Tale Requiem, damn I'm a slow gamer nowadays.. At the start of chapter 11, I will try to finish the game in a few days then continue FEAR 1 and then Cyberpunk. _'hey at least no one can accuse me of playing only new games for the graphics.'_


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 29, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> I think there was a time when bugs were a major problem. There were points in the game's patching where it really wasn't fully playable for me. The console issues weighed heavily too, I think. But you're not wrong that media jumped on to that and did not let go - they cashed in. Maybe because as you suggested, there wasn't anything to talk about. I can remember seeing multiple new videos dunking on it show up on youtube every other day, for like... over a year. People put their channels on the map running status reports. But I already know their media strategies, and it was pretty obvious they were having some slow days when it came to the things they brought up about the game, the conversations they would try to inspire, and how those things were presented in these weird vaccums where nothing else seems relevant. Bubble mindset, commenters gather to give their trog collective takes with empty meaning and have their fake discussions, feel like they belong to something, huddling around geodesic negativity vents for warmth. Nother day in online media. In their world, Cyberpunk is a disaster that's falling apart and it feels 'big' to them - just the biggest deal ever. But it's a tiny world that can only exist in a short pocket of time. They're still outnumbered by the people silently enjoying the game and quite rationally avoiding that shit like the plague. Cyberpunk hate will come and go, but those people will still be out there, hating on something over in their little inverted realities (or as I like to call them: "coping strategies.")


And they still do this, in 2022. I have to admit, that I play non official version, because I have no money, but it gives me perspective. It's v1.06, so it's pretty old at this point, but despite some bugs and glitches, I haven't seen anything so broken that game isn't enjoyable or unplayable. I think that people very quickly forget what piles of trash used to be common a decade ago. I'm talking about games that are so broken and fucked up, that they can be used for masochism. C2077 is not even close to that level. And those piles were Driv3r (it functioned to great extent, but was badly broken and otherwise poo), FlatOut 3. I would consider basically everything that Bethesda made a pile too. They promise a lot, come up with great ideas, spend a lot of time making game, but then don't realize that deadline came fast, rush, axe a lot of features, make games 2 or 3 times less fun than planned, don't ever optimize them and in the end release barely playable buggy release, that is only stable enough for initial presentation and then they never add features that were initially promised. I'm not even going to talk about shit story pacing, clunky game mechanics, redundant and largely unimportant crafting mechanics and just bad story telling or just lack of basing game on story, that makes that open world mostly big and tedious for very little reason. But anyway, C2077 is far from really badly made games and obvious buggy messes.



robot zombie said:


> I'm betting that in a couple of years, people will mostly only have good things to say about their experiences with Cyberpunk. Again, if you remove it from it's place in time (in the media context,) you have a one of a kind, high quality game experience. That is still what people are ultimately left with regardless of what has been said over the course of its run in media. No game is perfect, but at least Cyberpunk actually has things worth calling 'exceptional' in it. I think that aspect outshines the nay-saying, even if I myself have lingering gripes with the game.


Yep. Some people compared it to Deus Ex games and basically called last Deus Ex game (Mankind Divided?) a Cyberpunk that's not buggy and while those games may be great in their own right, imo they are nothing like Cyberpunk 2077, despite some minor similarities. I facepalm really hard, when people do that, but to be fair I remember people being dump and calling games like Sleeping Dogs, Yakuza 0, Saints Row being GTA clones, that shit hurted badly, because many great games were forgotten and quickly discarded, despite not really being GTAs.



robot zombie said:


> Otherwise, I agree fully. It's an incredibly immersive experience, and that comes from a convergence of strengths the game has. And yes, the full RT is friggin immaculate. Straight-up incredible, but that's because the execution on the artistic side is basically bar-none. I have never seen such care an attention to detail in a video game. It's a sensory delight, satisfying visually, sonically, and tactilely (usually all at once.) I've said it before and I'll say it again. Night City itself is an unparalleled feat of artistic ambition in games and I hope others are paying attention to what they accomplished in building it. It's got that rare polish to it.


Absolutely, not to mention that they also managed to please our inner weebs a bit too and actually included some interesting multicultural details in dialogues, text and other things. It's integrated in classy way that isn't overdone or annoying in some way. You can say whatever to me, but what's even more impressive is that such game came out from Polish studio. It's definitely a country not associated with great games. I had an attitude that Poland is quite backwards, strongly homophobic and hardly advanced country and while they have made some Witcher games before, Cyberpunk was way above Witcher games in overall quality of gameplay. I have to admit, that it increased my attitude about Poland a bit. It's almost like Stalker coming out from Ukrainian studio, but now everyone actually cares about it and buys it and talks for years. That didn't happen to Stalker (although it gained some cult appeal), but it certainly happened to Cyberpunk. It's a huge achievement for quite unlikely challenger. These things makes me even more surprised and appreciative of this game and what a great achievement it really is.




robot zombie said:


> Oh, and the whole reason I make those comments about open worlds is because I believe the genre is presently cursed by oversaturation that has made people so jaded that they call a game that would've been their GOTY as little as 3-4 years ago worthless. People have had so much exposure to the staple tropes and features that they're glazing over and forgetting what they liked about the games. Basically, if you don't follow open-world gaming closely, it's just a good game lol. Again... internet bubbles where things always seem bigger than they are.


I don't particularly care about open world, most of the time that "openess" just makes games feel dead, full of sterile bots and even deader environment.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 30, 2022)

interesting souls like ... i like it!

Asterigos: curse of the star

got it GoG version pre order bonus (not deluxe ... will get the DLC when it will get out next year )
it's what you could call a "casual" souls like  6 type of weapons and fighting style, the overall design is nice and ... oh, green eyed freckled redhead MC? good good ....
seems nordic themed with fantasy element ... quite in my alley (nordic MC faction with Greek and Roman monsters? ohhhhh bloody joy )
controller mandatory, or at least they recommend it heavily... no problems 







yeah proper souls like ... mobs, boss, attack dodge flask dodge attack skills dodge attack flask, /profit

run like a charm maxed in 2880x1620 with FSR 2 on quality preset



lets see how the story will keep me on 

the MC remind me of Aloy from Horizon : Zero Dawn, not exagerrated not overly skimpy, just natural.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 30, 2022)

V-Rising since it is free to play this weekend.


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 30, 2022)

Picked up Trials of Mana after long hiatus (last save from December 2021), finished the story along with the post game epilogue. It was perfectly fine. 









There's New Game Plus but honestly, I don't feel like replaying it again.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 30, 2022)

We have a new HOMM3 competitor. Holy crap this is good, even in its current early access state. The game's 'done', basically, only fine tuning left.

Songs of Conquest

Strategic elements are almost all straight bullseye in how they present hard choices and smaller, but still significant choices, in positioning, economy, etc. I can't say much of balance yet, but the swamp guys are stupidly powerful it seems, while the 'knights and fey' seem rather weak... at least in my limited experience so far.

4 factions in the game right now, and a focus on spellcasting from your 'hero', who generates his 'mana' (essence) based on your army setup, as each troop provides one or more, of six schools of mana every round. A lot of things that we know as tightly managed from HOMM are much more freeform here. Spells for example aren't 'cast 1 per turn', but rather, 'cast as much as you like' provided the essence is available to do so. Another example is how dynamic the resource systems are; having excess of one thing and none of another is very common, Marketplaces can fix this for you, and they're a lot less expensive than in HOMM. And the most eye catching one: _stacks are limited in size._ No more stacks of 100 Black Dragons. The highest Elder Dragon stack I can obtain is... 3  Less powerful units come in bigger max stack sizes. This puts a hard cap on your army power and shifts the balance towards your hero (wielder) development and avoids the 'doomstack' problem.

Also, graphics are very cute. They could win a few more nostalgia points in the audio department imho, as ambient sounds aren't nearly as cool as in HOMM and the soundtrack isn't very interesting (nor annoying, btw, its just timid), and that's really a big part of the magical pull that game has. OTOH, it does carry lots of QoL improvements, most stuff works brilliantly and hassle free.

Its also cool to see how it adapts to ultrawides. The battles are screen-filling affairs, perfectly scaled to the width. And on the map, soooo much to see:

Full zoom in (on a fully developed town - there are no different screens here, you can build and manage from the map)





Max zoom out:


----------



## Sithaer (Oct 30, 2022)

Vayra86 said:


> We have a new HOMM3 competitor. Holy crap this is good, even in its current early access state. The game's 'done', basically, only fine tuning left.
> 
> Songs of Conquest
> 
> ...



Never heard of this game but now I'm interested, loved HOMM 3 back in my school years and later on Disciples 2. _'Did not play any game in that genre in a very long time..'_
No more 100 black dragons is a good thing I would say.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 30, 2022)

Sithaer said:


> Never heard of this game but now I'm interested, loved HOMM 3 back in my school years and later on Disciples 2. _'Did not play any game in that genre in a very long time..'_
> No more 100 black dragons is a good thing I would say.


It is! I just had my first endgame against AI, and while it does stupid things, it can also catch you by surprise and the limited stack size plus the way heroes can improve / min-max for certain creatures makes it rather unclear if you can win all the time.

Also during battles.. AI is hit/miss affair, sometimes they place a spell brilliantly, other times they fall for stupid stuff like hitting a barrier they didnt need to remove. But overall not bad.


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 30, 2022)

Got gamepass for a buck, installed SIGNALIS. Seems interesting, reminds me of Silent Hill or Resident Evil. Mostly light puzzles so far with sporadic attacks by zombie looking mad robots or whatever.


----------



## outpt (Oct 30, 2022)

Cyberpunk still has has a bug or two but nothing game ending ie. pedestrian’s disappearing not much more so far.
Plagues tale requiem; my rx6800 is dropping into the 40’s but I am running max graphic’s.


----------



## robot zombie (Oct 30, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> And they still do this, in 2022. I have to admit, that I play non official version, because I have no money, but it gives me perspective. It's v1.06, so it's pretty old at this point, but despite some bugs and glitches, I haven't seen anything so broken that game isn't enjoyable or unplayable. I think that people very quickly forget what piles of trash used to be common a decade ago. I'm talking about games that are so broken and fucked up, that they can be used for masochism. C2077 is not even close to that level.


Hah, you're not actually wrong. Honestly, I'd say Cyberpunk is pretty easy to get into a flow with. My ADHD brain loves it, you can really pivot at any moment. It's pretty openly reactive to the player just tossing out impulses. There are always several ways to approach every step of damned near everything you can possibly do. The AI still isn't the smartest but the way everything is set up allows you to basically do enemy engagement in multiple playstyles at once. The overworld experience has a similar snappiness to it. Vehicles are arcadey to the max (personally I like it in that it's fast-paced but also pretty relaxed - if it were too serious, getting across the world would be fatiguing,) but exploring, getting stuff, and doing jobs feels pretty seamless. And then everything looks great. I can actually lose some time taking in the dynamic, multisensory atmospheres as I flow impulsively from task to task. The feel of traversal, shooting, hacking, special cyberware, melee, all of that, yields this sort of 'transparent' quality. They put a lot of thought into the little touches with sounds, animations, and general behaviors of all of these things. It kind of lifts a few more layers of that whole "I am physically interacting with a machine." barrier.

Like, it really isn't a hard game to get into. At least, I don't think so. It can just be a simple, intuition-driven excursion. It's almost like you get different forms of immersion from different levels of investment. It's a game you can come at in different moods, or at different energy levels, and appreciate in different ways. That's part of why I consider it a grower. It's a wholly positive thing.



> Yep. Some people compared it to Deus Ex games and basically called last Deus Ex game (Mankind Divided?) a Cyberpunk that's not buggy and while those games may be great in their own right, imo they are nothing like Cyberpunk 2077, despite some minor similarities. I facepalm really hard, when people do that, but to be fair I remember people being dump and calling games like Sleeping Dogs, Yakuza 0, Saints Row being GTA clones, that shit hurted badly, because many great games were forgotten and quickly discarded, despite not really being GTAs.


Oh god, I remember when the GTA comparisons were flying. It does seem unfair that every remotely similar game must be compared to a touchstone title. I think that's part of things becoming more stagnant, tbh. People who do that essentially clamor for sameness. They speak for that obnoxious status quo that the developers then answer to. It does have a way of dooming truly unique titles to undue obscurity. 

I will however say that when it comes to Deus Ex, I would compare Cyberpunk favorably to the whole Deus Ex concept. They definitely studied and learned from those games. I think Cyberpunk actually embodies what a lot of people love about Deus Ex in a way that can be both deeper and more accessible. The absolute best way to play Cyberpunk is to gradually build a diverse playstyle, by exploring different ways of approaching situations in your actual run and bit by bit branching your character into the skills that most suit the answers you favor along the way. You can even change your mind a bit as you go. Maybe you find a special weapon that makes you want to incorporate new approaches. Just do it! Try it out. You can do that, and decide if you want to move further in that direction organically. Your character is basically molded by their experiences and outcomes. The path you carve can start with just a few approaches and then become clearer as it expands to more. Every playthrough is one of a kind. That's a major part of the Deus Ex ideal, isn't it? If anything, it is what Deus Ex could be if it were more fun and streamlined/immediate. It has quite a wide web of potential gameplay avenues, but never does it feel overwhelmingly open or overly cramped. It's not one of those games that makes you crawl up into its meta with how you play and make your character.

I think the word for it is 'horizontal progression.' It's actually the harder way to do things. It's easy to make it about power scaling, verticality. But with Cyberpunk, it's more like you are just unlocking different ways in and out of situations. I personally think it's far more interesting to access new capabilities than have something do x amount more damage than it used to. In Cyberpunk, that aspect of stats/builds is used to 'carve out' the skills you most want to use. I think some people try to fight the game's systems and make it about the power scaling and wind up having a bad time with it. It can be really intuitive though. You just have to realize that it's more about the range of things your character can do than necessarily being really good at one thing. You can max 3 attributes that each grant access to multiple discreet skill sets for a reason. There really aren't too many rules on how to combine them, either. It just changes the sets of options you have in combat, stealth and entry. Attributes determine the types of cyberware you wear best. You can even buy cyberware that fills in weak areas rather than boosting the strongest. Sometimes I run a preem Cyberdeck on an ass-kicking, slug-chucking, giblet-eviscerating monster. It doesn't force you to max optimization. In fact, I'd say it actually rewards that slightly less than branching out. It's in the organic side of the gameplay, separate from the numbers.



> Absolutely, not to mention that they also managed to please our inner weebs a bit too and actually included some interesting multicultural details in dialogues, text and other things. It's integrated in classy way that isn't overdone or annoying in some way. You can say whatever to me, but what's even more impressive is that such game came out from Polish studio. It's definitely a country not associated with great games. I had an attitude that Poland is quite backwards, strongly homophobic and hardly advanced country and while they have made some Witcher games before, Cyberpunk was way above Witcher games in overall quality of gameplay. I have to admit, that it increased my attitude about Poland a bit. It's almost like Stalker coming out from Ukrainian studio, but now everyone actually cares about it and buys it and talks for years. That didn't happen to Stalker (although it gained some cult appeal), but it certainly happened to Cyberpunk. It's a huge achievement for quite unlikely challenger. These things makes me even more surprised and appreciative of this game and what a great achievement it really is.


It's an excellent point that they surpassed anything they did with TW3. They expanded so much in their systems and their approach to building complete atmospheres with Cyberpunk. It's far more advanced. It's funny how nobody seems to mention that. They really did come a long way from their last big hit.

Oh... I remember reading something about them changing a lot of things around internally. I think they're opening up shop outside of Poland, hiring on more creative staff. I still put some faith on them to learn from their setbacks. You're playing an older version so you haven't seen, but they've done a really good job of listening to their supporters and re-jigging the game in step with that back and forth. They have changes and added so many features that have made a lot of things smoother and more interesting. The version that's up right now is more polished than I even expected them to go for. They have come a long way with it and there's a chance for a bright future for CDPR titles. We shall see.

And speaking of weeb matters, I've been meaning to check out the anime. 


> I don't particularly care about open world, most of the time that "openess" just makes games feel dead, full of sterile bots and even deader environment.


It's so ubiquitous at this point, it's almost meaningless. It kind of became a problem when major studios realized that they could just adapt anything to the open-world platform and make billions. People who seek to protect assets cannot see full ambition. Translation: big, but empty. Not focusing on open-world is probably the smart thing to do right now. I think the forward-looking attitude says there's progress to be made elsewhere going unconsidered. Not everything needs to be open-world. Maybe being open-world is not what makes a game good. Why does that feel like a hot take right now? It's a crime though! They're lining up good ideas to be castrated on a multi-billion dollar assembly line. Cyberpunk itself is a victim of that. The world of big open-world games is actively hostile to deeper novelty. It simply is not permitted by the commonly prescribed formulae.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 30, 2022)

Playing MW2 and enjoying the single player campaign. I am getting owned in multiplayer. My old brain doesnt move fast enough these days.


----------



## Bomby569 (Oct 30, 2022)

Forza Horizon 5. 

This game is so good. 
I did the same as with FH4, i like those games to much and i exaggerate on play time, so i postponed buying 5 and now i'm forcing myself to only play in the weekend. It helps that i only play with the wheel and i store it away


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 30, 2022)

Uncharted really sucks you in and hell, does it looks good.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 30, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> Uncharted really sucks you in and hell, does it looks good.
> View attachment 267891View attachment 267892



I have to say, Uncharted is one of my favorite series of all time. I am really glad to see it come to PC, where we can use mouse and keyboard + higher fps and resolutions. Really wish they could have brought the entire Uncharted series in one giant package though, the first three games are also 10/10 imo.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Oct 30, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I have to say, Uncharted is one of my favorite series of all time. I am really glad to see it come to PC, where we can use mouse and keyboard + higher fps and resolutions. Really wish they could have brought the entire Uncharted series in one giant package though, the first three games are also 10/10 imo.


I want the first three Uncharted games, Last Of Us 1(already coming) + 2, Until Dawn and Bloodborne all on PC and I'll be a happier gamer for sure. At least we have Miles Morales coming in November


----------



## robot zombie (Oct 30, 2022)

Easy Rhino said:


> Playing MW2 and enjoying the single player campaign. I am getting owned in multiplayer. My old brain doesnt move fast enough these days.


I've been thinking of picking that one up. As much as I enjoyed the multiplayer in the classics back in the day, starting with the og Modern Warfare, me and a couple of buddies spent probably about as much time on the campaign. Came down to how many wanted to play that day. We would do local multiplayer with a couple of tough bots if there were several people, or campaigns/online tradeoffs if it was just two or three people. Back then, we were used to campaigns being staple features of the games. We all played Halo 2 multiplayer fiercely. You know that vibe when there's a whole match going on but you already know that the only meaningful outcome is which of you or your buddy you matched with is going to come in second? 

But the more serious of us knew you could also get a lot of time out of optimizing legendary campaign runs, single and co-op. Sometimes me and one buddy in particular would go into a shooter campaign and just analyze one specific level, play it a few times over and refine our tactics. Take the flood levels, for instance. The cool thing about it to me was that me and everyone I did campaigns with all got massively better at multiplayer, I think just by bouncing strategies off of each other and developing that shared understanding of the mechanics as we basically just practiced our core skills on what are usually quite challenging levels. Halo 2's AI and general enemy placement is underrated today. On legendary difficulty you will mess around and very quickly find out just how far they will go to trick or corner you into a disadvantageous move. It's like a dancing barrage of fuckery. And that's when you realize, it can be wayy more stressful than your average multiplayer match - and that a lot of people in those matchmaking pools will never even attempt to contend with multiple legendary elite honor guards  The campaign taught you by force, how to maximize every second.

Do people even have that experience anymore? I don't know. I don't really game socially nearly as much as I used to. I had a lot more to throw at those kinds of sessions when I was 19 and hopped up on Monster.

Co-op shooters were more prominent back then, which made emphasis on campaigns more of a thing in general, I like to think. There was Gears of War, Army of Two, Killzone 2. It was happening in a lot of the popular action-oriented genres. I especially remember there being lots of horror and zombie games basically built around deeper single and multiplayer campaigns. Those are just a few I'm remembering right now that have gotten a little left behind. The idea of a good CoD campaign might actually be enough to get me to delve into the multiplayer again. I might have to nab that one.


I actually restarted Requiem again. It's my fault. I had a total lull in wanting to get into any games because I was in guitar mode. I played guitar for a good 20 hours last week, or thereabouts. I tried to go back to the playthrough I had, but I felt like I had lost my step with the whole flow. Not even a little sad about it. The game is so often such a treat for the eyes and ears. You can't really get over it all in one go. You move on only after you've assured yourself that you can see it again later. It's all just finely curated audio-visual paintings. I get my ass caught by just by stopping and gawking at stuff. They know what they're doing. I finally get it. It's the 'doorway to Narnia' effect. That's a staple of the level progression philosophy in Requiem. They even incorporate it into the cutscene transitions in ways I won't spoil. I'll just say it's slick. It's quite the adventure.


----------



## jormungand (Oct 31, 2022)

LifeOnMars said:


> I want the first three Uncharted games, Last Of Us 1(already coming) + 2, Until Dawn and Bloodborne all on PC and I'll be a happier gamer for sure. At least we have Miles Morales coming in November


Im waiting for Ghost of Tsushima, really anxious about that one to come to pc.
ATM jumped to gamepass for Sniper Elite 5 and Halo Infinite campaigns


----------



## LifeOnMars (Oct 31, 2022)

jormungand said:


> Im waiting for Ghost of Tsushima, really anxious about that one to come to pc.
> ATM jumped to gamepass for Sniper Elite 5 and Halo Infinite campaigns


Oh yeh, forgot about that beauty. Would love to see Ghost of Tsushima come to PC. Great game in it's own right but with the mods on PC it could be amazing.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 31, 2022)

GreiverBlade said:


> interesting souls like ... i like it!
> 
> Asterigos: curse of the star
> 
> ...


I've got this on my wishlist! How are you liking it?



Chomiq said:


> Picked up Trials of Mana after long hiatus (last save from December 2021), finished the story along with the post game epilogue. It was perfectly fine. View attachment 267808View attachment 267809View attachment 267810View attachment 267811
> 
> There's New Game Plus but honestly, I don't feel like replaying it again.


This is a personal fav and a classic!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 31, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I've got this on my wishlist! How are you liking it?


quite a lot i have to say,

there is a lot of environement interactions (just knocking on a door or eavsdropping, reading paper on the floor or pinned to walls) the gameplay is quite pleasant (although it's more a Souls Lite than a Souls like), it has the bonefire mechanic (just a different shape) but the consumable are not heavily limited and can be looted, the difficuly can be changed, it share some graphical smilarity with Fenyx rising but not the goofyness or the open world (well the maps are not totally linear either) but Fenix Rising is a BotW like nonetheless 

RPG elements with the skill table and attribut point is fine, the equipment is set right at the start, you have 6 weapons that you can upgrade and for now i only have the base costume and the pre order costume, the trinkets is what is craftable and equipable (dropped one from the Croc boss to go alongside the 2 from the pre order )

it is said to have a DLC next year (february iirc? )

in short, a very pleasant game plenty worth the low price tag it has, 35.99chf is what i paid for it on GoG and i could easily see that one going in the usual 69chf of a standard AAA (or 89... if they go "a la" Square Enix )


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 31, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> They're lining up good ideas to be castrated on a multi-billion dollar assembly line. Cyberpunk itself is a victim of that. The world of big open-world games is actively hostile to deeper novelty. It simply is not permitted by the commonly prescribed formulae.


Don't know about this, you're right when its about the 'commonly prescribed formulae' I think, because somehow, open world has become synonymous with a big map filled with map markers and you're left picking out one of choice to go to said place and collect or kill something. I mean, that is the gist of what 'open world' games do.

But then you find, say a multiplayer oriented open world game like the Division; or one like Guild Wars 2, and you notice where the draw of an open world is really at. GTA, has that quality too: its 'alive'. And the more alive it feels, the more it makes you feel like you're there and can do stuff in it that somehow matters or is interesting to do. Deeper novelty in open worlds, or I'm misunderstanding what you mean, but I think that definitely happened. Just not in Cyberpunk.

My point:
_Its the *immersive factor* that makes an open world game more than the sum of its parts_. GTA for being what it is, is immersive. You're the badass, and you want the city at your feet. It deploys numerous mechanics to make that feel real. From training at the gym to pimping cars. None of it is _prescribed_. But it damn well fits.

Now on to Cyberpunk, I think you're right when you say it shouldn't have been an open world game in the state it was (perhaps originally) intended/delivered. But at the same time, the game did have, and still does have, every potential to feel like its more than just a story line mission chain and some cutscenes. The world inspires to get immersed in, doesn't it? And I think that is the key driver that made this project go open world. It should have added something. In the end - and still today - it really didn't and we conclude the opposite... but that really lies first and foremost in the execution. The project was mismanaged and revamped along the way, probably getting caught in the squeeze of feature creep and delivery requirements.

I mean honestly. The most immediate memories I have of the game are the open world sequences of those beautifully crafted city streets. Where you're literally gaping at all the detail they put in. And then I have almost nothing 'active' to remember it by, at the same time. What did I do, in all those beautiful shitholes of future reality? I honestly don't know - because there wasn't much there. They made scenery, plus the eternal mapmarker fiesta, and that's as far as they got. But what if you could engage in gang wars that truly worked mechanically as a game inside the game (San Andreas); what if you could do more than farm cars, except driving in the same streets with it; what if there were actual random/interactive events going on, like the odd police chase, instead of eternally standing police barriers with static officers? What if those medical teams actually did randomly interfere with your day-to-day like they did in the opening sequence? Why can't I even get a drink at the bar if I want to?

A specific bug that underlines all of this 'intent, but not execution' of ideas, is how police used to be before they got patched to normality. They would insta kill you. Why? Because you were treading outside of the scope of the project, while walking the walk in the world they present themselves. That just says it all, right there.

There is just SO. MUCH. low hanging fruit here they didn't pick, its painfully clear what happened here. And I still hope they'll make it happen, because honestly, I would go back, and I would stay a while. They have everything already. All the assets/actors... the scenery... the locations... the map build. And they wasted months on repetitive shit quests we find through markers... The most impressive activity I found in the city were the camps of bad guys doing their 'random stuff' that wasn't random but one scripted scene, no more than a creep camp really. The lost potential here just does not cease to amaze me to this day.

And I mean yes, even in this desolate place you can conceive your own 'story' in your head, but that only works for so long and it has a distinct sadness factor to it when the game supports that in no way whatsoever. Exploring builds, I mean honestly... what's the point? The game never really requires you to, in much of a meaningful way. Its 'you can', but its also 'why go through the effort'? Again, it highlights the lack of mechanics/real systems underneath the game. They plopped some utterly silly AI down, and they used some numbers to make things different. Similar things happened in their first take on character progression. It might be a little different now, but what it was, was devoid of any kind of balanced gameplay or progression. You mentioned Deus Ex and all the similarities I think - I see them too, but did you also identify the differences between it and Cyberpunk? The 'open' is much more condensed, first off, but also, and more importantly: Deus Ex doesn't rain constant loot over your head as if it somehow matters to anything. It doesn't want to clone Borderlands in some mismatched way, like Cyberpunk (and to the same degree: The Witcher 3!) try to do. You said it right, these stats and vertical progression don't really matter - or shouldn't matter so much - but rather the horizontal progression called adaptation. It highlights the same fundamental problem: mismanagement, not properly scoped, features crept in and fought popularity contests!

Another way (the last, promise...) to underline that perspective is how much you've (-we've ) replayed Fallout or TES games and tinkered with them. Why is that so much fun? Because the core of those games is not the open world, but all the systems underneath and inside of it that you can _play with. _The presence of the systems and the fact its an actual system (to master, to work with, to create with), is what gives depth to the open world and makes it fun to stay and figure stuff out. And it gets even better when there is a tight connection to those systems and character progression. In Cyberpunk, that is represented by Street Cred. That stat you might level to cap before you even get halfway through the story or character levels  - again something they totally f'd up.


----------



## Lei (Oct 31, 2022)

GRID   







Splinterdog said:


> I'm a big fan of GRID because it does what it does, nice and simply - racing cars around with a little spice thrown in. Grid Legends adds a documentary style storyline which actually works very well with Nathan McKane being the cheating villain of the peace.


----------



## SN2716057 (Oct 31, 2022)

Work was hectic so a bit of easy-going-exploring in Sable was needed.


----------



## Hyderz (Nov 1, 2022)

Making my Icy City


----------



## Lei (Nov 1, 2022)

@Hyderz 
Could you tell us the name of games. Or should I use image recognition to look up for it   

Simcity? Colonize Mars? My Icy City II? Legends of Winter?  Snowflakes and where to find them? ....


----------



## Hyderz (Nov 1, 2022)

Lei said:


> @Hyderz
> Could you tell us the name of games. Or should I use image recognition to look up for it
> 
> Simcity? Colonize Mars? My Icy City II? Legends of Winter?  Snowflakes and where to find them? ....



That is Cities Skyline with the Snowfall DLC,
check out the store page at steam they have tons of dlc


----------



## Sithaer (Nov 1, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> I've been thinking of picking that one up. As much as I enjoyed the multiplayer in the classics back in the day, starting with the og Modern Warfare, me and a couple of buddies spent probably about as much time on the campaign. Came down to how many wanted to play that day. We would do local multiplayer with a couple of tough bots if there were several people, or campaigns/online tradeoffs if it was just two or three people. Back then, we were used to campaigns being staple features of the games. We all played Halo 2 multiplayer fiercely. You know that vibe when there's a whole match going on but you already know that the only meaningful outcome is which of you or your buddy you matched with is going to come in second?
> 
> But the more serious of us knew you could also get a lot of time out of optimizing legendary campaign runs, single and co-op. Sometimes me and one buddy in particular would go into a shooter campaign and just analyze one specific level, play it a few times over and refine our tactics. Take the flood levels, for instance. The cool thing about it to me was that me and everyone I did campaigns with all got massively better at multiplayer, I think just by bouncing strategies off of each other and developing that shared understanding of the mechanics as we basically just practiced our core skills on what are usually quite challenging levels. Halo 2's AI and general enemy placement is underrated today. On legendary difficulty you will mess around and very quickly find out just how far they will go to trick or corner you into a disadvantageous move. It's like a dancing barrage of fuckery. And that's when you realize, it can be wayy more stressful than your average multiplayer match - and that a lot of people in those matchmaking pools will never even attempt to contend with multiple legendary elite honor guards  The campaign taught you by force, how to maximize every second.
> 
> ...



I've finished Requiem 2 days ago and I'm kind of loss of words, not many game gives me this feeling after finishing it. Just kept thinking about it for a day or so and played nothing since. _'like when I first finished Bioshock Infinite and I was brainstorming about it for days'_
That last part of the game was crazy, and I thought the first game had a lot of rats.. Oh boy.

Asobo is definitely not a AA studio in my eyes after the Plague Tale games.  _'well ok theres also Microsoft Flight sim 2020'_


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 1, 2022)

Lei said:


> Could you tell us the name of games.


I have to agree with this. The name of the games being shown should always be stated..


----------



## Frick (Nov 1, 2022)

Vayra86 said:


> We have a new HOMM3 competitor. Holy crap this is good, even in its current early access state. The game's 'done', basically, only fine tuning left.
> 
> Songs of Conquest
> 
> ...



Does it have Crag Hack and Vidomina? If no it cannot be as good and that is science.


----------



## TheinsanegamerN (Nov 1, 2022)

I'm finally getting around to beating the first destroy all humans remake, so far it's been very enjoyable, THQ did a pretty good job remaking the original experience. I'm interested in the second game, but after finding out about the censorship I'm going to wait until its $10-15 on sale. Not a fan of censorship.

Sins of a solar empire rebellion is also getting revisited, mostly because the 5800x3d is FINALLY the chip that can manage to keep 60 FPS in late stage 10 player maps. After a decade it's actually playable!


Sithaer said:


> That is an existing problem with many games actually, there will be always a handful of ppl who will shit on games no matter what even after years of the relase regardless of the game's current condition.
> Yet there are more than enough ppl who are having fun with the said game and avoid the online drama.
> 
> I think the issue is the hype some games generate, to be honest Cyberpunk was so damn hyped that it was unrealistic to think that it will deliver all that like a messiah or something.
> Luckily I was never hyped for the game only interested cause I did like the Witcher serie a lot so obviously I was interested in their next game and now after ~ 2 years I will finally start playing it with the current version on GoG.


Hype is an issue, but 99.99% of the time this hype comes from game devs themselves who cannot articulate what they are making or what their goals are.


Sithaer said:


> Dunno I guess I like to take games for what they are and find my enjoyment in them regardless of what they were marketed for or hyped for, I try not to jump on such things anymore.
> I'm the kind of person who played Diablo 2 for ~7 years and yet genuinely like Diablo 3 and put nearly 3000 hours into it as a solo player cause I enjoy the gameplay itself and don't care that its not a _'true' _Diablo game but a fun ARPG to burn time with. _'combat is still one of the best in the genre'_
> Same with Borderlands 3, been playing the serie since BL 1 day 1 and for me BL 3 is the best from a gameplay perspective in the current final version even tho a group of die hard old fans hate BL 3 and would shit on it any chance they get.


It's funny you mention those two titles have great gameplay, yet your label of "haters" completely ignores the main criticism of both titles. I notice this a lot, those who call others "haters" have no idea why the community is against said games.

In the case of diablo III, it was the always online DRM for a single player game, and the Real Money Auction House being a primary focus, ruining the balance of the game, with levels and loot clearly geared towards the RMAH. DIII was eventually patched once the RMAH was discontinued, but by then better alternatives had come along, and even today the loot system is rather wonky for a diablo game, an artifact of its rough launch.

Borderlands 3's gameplay was, well, borderlands, but it's story was hot garbage. Many longtime fans felt the story was a massive disservice to multiple characters and got a bit too political for many. And while you can patch gameplay or bugs, you cant patch a story. The writing was alienating for many, and that's perfectly legitimate criticism.

CP2077 was a victim of its own hype, the console release was objectively totally broken, and while the main missions were decent you had to trudge through the empty, bland, sanitized overworld to get to them, which rips many out of the experience. Hey, if you enjoy the missions, good for you, I'm glad you found a game to enjoy. That doesnt mean the criticism of the world design or gameplay is "hate" or those who still dislike it are "uninformed".


Frick said:


> Do you mean you hate the new UI's in CK3 and Vicky 3 and like the UI's from earlier games or do you mean you just dislike all PDX UI's?
> 
> Anyway, I'm apparently playing right now, and already I've encountered a bit of historical inacurracies: Swedens literacy rate is at about 54%, while actually at the time it was over 90%, thanks to education mandates but more importantly the so called _husförhör_, which basically meant the priests did yearly rounds in the households making sure everyone knew their catechism and knew how to read and write. No matter how rural the surroundings or poor the upbringing, you had to be able to read, so schools was a serious thing. By contrast, at the same time France had a literacy rate of about 35%.
> 
> ...


I cant really stand any of paradox's games. Vicky, HOI, CK, EU, Stellaris, they all suffer from the same issue. The feedback one gets from actions in game is non existent. It spreadsheets well, except even a spreadsheet is more responsive when changes occur. Everything in their UI is so abstract. If you know where everything is already, it can be great fun, deeply invigorating in a way only Civ seems to manage for most, but for newer players or players who like more responsive UIs its a tangled mess of numbers with no inherent meaning, a goldberg machine with seemingly no end to the sub systems it can throw at you with little to no explanation.


Hyderz said:


> Making my Icy City


I really want to like the ice maps, but being snow 24/7 honestly gets tiring after about an hour. I wish winter could be integrated into the regular maps.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 1, 2022)

Frick said:


> Does it have Crag Hack and Vidomina? If no it cannot be as good and that is science.


It does have a lot of references but haven't found that one yet 

Is it 'as good'... its not there yet. 4 Factions will be the first thing that falls short. But mechanically they got this worked out nicely... better even?


----------



## Frick (Nov 1, 2022)

TheinsanegamerN said:


> I cant really stand any of paradox's games. Vicky, HOI, CK, EU, Stellaris, they all suffer from the same issue. The feedback one gets from actions in game is non existent. It spreadsheets well, except even a spreadsheet is more responsive when changes occur. Everything in their UI is so abstract. If you know where everything is already, it can be great fun, deeply invigorating in a way only Civ seems to manage for most, but for newer players or players who like more responsive UIs its a tangled mess of numbers with no inherent meaning, a goldberg machine with seemingly no end to the sub systems it can throw at you with little to no explanation.



Once you learn the feedback definitely exists, but yeah it's a refined taste. How do you accurately give tangible feedback on changing a slider that governs the concept of Centralisation in a way a player not familiar with the game can take in?


----------



## Sithaer (Nov 1, 2022)

TheinsanegamerN said:


> Hype is an issue, but 99.99% of the time this hype comes from game devs themselves who cannot articulate what they are making or what their goals are.
> 
> It's funny you mention those two titles have great gameplay, yet your label of "haters" completely ignores the main criticism of both titles. I notice this a lot, those who call others "haters" have no idea why the community is against said games.
> 
> ...



Yes I agree that hype itself is an issue and both the devs and the players are at fault too. I used to get really hyped too some years ago but nowadays I try to view games with a more realistic expectation.
I know what kind of games I enjoy and so far this worked out pretty well for me, no big regrets in regard of my pre orders and whatnot. _'well ok Wonderlands was too expensive for what it ended up offering'_

I'm more than familiar with Diablo 3's and BL 3's history, I have both game installed since their launch day and also played the previous games.
Start of D3 was rough yes and I also disliked the RMAH, but thats in the long past.
Its by no means a great Diablo game but its a fun ARPG to play every now and then and burn time with, personally I've been playing SSFHC _'solo self found hardcore'_ and I might take a season or two break but whenever I decide to play again I have a blast playing it even after ~3000 hours so it definitely did something right.

BL3's story is arguably the worst in the serie tho not like 1 had a good one with that laughable last boss which even Gearbox made fun/meme of later on. Most ppl praise BL 2 for its great story and I agree Handsome Jack was a well made villain but for me the game wasn't enjoyable at a end game/high end level so I played that BL game the least of the serie.
I guess it depends on what you play those games for, for me story is fine for 1 maybe 2 playthrough but in general I play the BL games for the end game and the crazy fun builds you can make and in that regard imo BL 3 is really enjoyable after they fixed/patched a lot of stuff over the years.

Often ppl complain/hate on things in games that aint even relevant anymore yet they can't let it go cause they were disappointed at the relase or even regret paying for it.
Thats what I have a problem with so to say, and if you visit official game forums you can see many ppl complain about such things.

Dunno maybe I'm easy to please when it comes to games or just don't take it as seriously as some but I have a very simple rule/mindset that if I enjoy a game in my own way then its good enough, if I don't then I leave the game and play something else.


----------



## Frick (Nov 2, 2022)

Dwarf Fortress on Steam and Itch december 6! $30! MARK THE DATE









						Dwarf Fortress on Steam
					

The deepest, most intricate simulation of a world that's ever been created. The legendary Dwarf Fortress is now on Steam. Build a fortress and try to help your dwarves survive against a deeply generated world.




					store.steampowered.com
				











						Dwarf Fortress by Kitfox Games
					

Remember: Losing is fun!




					kitfoxgames.itch.io


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 2, 2022)

Frick said:


> Dwarf Fortress on Steam and Itch december 6! $30! MARK THE DATE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love the concept of this, I just can't stand those graphics. I really do usually like unique indie kind of takes on graphics, but this is one game I just never could get into, the graphics are just not for me. I don't mind simple graphics like this, I just would like to see it in a different style.

That is one thing I love about indie games, so many different styles of unique graphics are being done, its quite fascinating how much we missed out on over the years as gamers because big publishers always had a narrow focus. Fascinating times to be a gamer.


----------



## SomeOne99h (Nov 2, 2022)

Frick said:


> Dwarf Fortress on Steam and Itch december 6! $30! MARK THE DATE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some guys think it is just graphics on-top of it. apparently they haven't read anything about it in the Steam page and its development. They will finally make the game accessible and easy to play.
I am only interested about the Adventure Mode! It is totally different than the usual and (boring in my opinion) building fortress mode thingy. You simply go into a world that has history and lore built from the ground randomly, and everything would just look so different every time you play. Unlike any game that promises randomly generated worlds and the like, this one is unique and pretty complex, no other game is like it.

I played the free version for the Adventure mode, it was so hard to get the hang of all the keys and what things I can do. and I remember hours would pass, only me walking and doing few things in the world! IT is so massive and complex and I love it. When you get a quest from someone, the game wouldn't show you where, rather, you have to go and ask around the people and look for certain details until you reach the destination and much more.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 2, 2022)

SomeOne99h said:


> Some guys think it is just graphics on-top of it. apparently they haven't read anything about it in the Steam page and its development. They will finally make the game accessible and easy to play.
> I am only interested about the Adventure Mode! It is totally different than the usual and (boring in my opinion) building fortress mode thingy. You simply go into a world that has history and lore built from the ground randomly, and everything would just look so different every time you play. Unlike any game that promises randomly generated worlds and the like, this one is unique and pretty complex, no other game is like it.
> 
> I played the free version for the Adventure mode, it was so hard to get the hang of all the keys and what things I can do. and I remember hours would pass, only me walking and doing few things in the world! IT is so massive and complex and I love it. When you get a quest from someone, the game wouldn't show you where, rather, you have to go and ask around the people and look for certain details until you reach the destination and much more.



It's not that I don't think it is not fun, I just would have liked to seen different graphics is all, like even Rimworld has graphics I like, Dwarf Fortress concept could work the same with those graphics. It's just the style I don't like.


----------



## SomeOne99h (Nov 2, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I love the concept of this, I just can't stand those graphics. I really do usually like unique indie kind of takes on graphics, but this is one game I just never could get into, the graphics are just not for me. I don't mind simple graphics like this, I just would like to see it in a different style.
> 
> That is one thing I love about indie games, so many different styles of unique graphics are being done, its quite fascinating how much we missed out on over the years as gamers because big publishers always had a narrow focus. Fascinating times to be a gamer.


I am like you.I say I can't stand the graphics for some games even though I still play simple graphics games. You just have to play the game and endure the loathing until you find yourself getting immersive to the game. Later I started to like and appreciate the graphics. I also couldn't stand Caves of Qud graphics. Go to Steam and see how it looks like, now I enjoy it.








						Caves of Qud on Steam
					

Caves of Qud is a science fantasy roguelike epic steeped in retrofuturism, deep simulation, and swathes of sentient plants. Come inhabit an exotic world and chisel through layers of thousand-year-old civilizations.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Frick (Nov 2, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I love the concept of this, I just can't stand those graphics. I really do usually like unique indie kind of takes on graphics, but this is one game I just never could get into, the graphics are just not for me. I don't mind simple graphics like this, I just would like to see it in a different style.
> 
> That is one thing I love about indie games, so many different styles of unique graphics are being done, its quite fascinating how much we missed out on over the years as gamers because big publishers always had a narrow focus. Fascinating times to be a gamer.



It doesn't have graphics. Free your mind man, get into it and the world will open up before you. You see when you give things specifics you lock them in. A dwarf sprite is a very specific look, but if the dwarf is represented by an ASCI smiley the dwarf looks like whatever your mind makes it look like. Dozens of identical cat sprites walking about and triggering various animations are boring, but dozens of c's are mysterious and exciting because you're never quite sure what they're doing, but your mind fills in the gap. A c following a smiley is much more alive to me (in this game) than a cat sprite following a dwarf sprite.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 2, 2022)

Frick said:


> It doesn't have graphics. Free your mind man, get into it and the world will open up before you. You see when you give things specifics you lock them in. A dwarf sprite is a very specific look, but if the dwarf is represented by an ASCI smiley the dwarf looks like whatever your mind makes it look like. Dozens of identical cat sprites walking about and triggering various animations are boring, but dozens of c's are mysterious and exciting because you're never quite sure what they're doing, but your mind fills in the gap. A c following a smiley is much more alive to me (in this game) than a cat sprite following a dwarf sprite.



this does make sense. i know what you mean. i will give it a try someday


----------



## Khonjel (Nov 3, 2022)

Finished Watch_Dogs 2. Such an underwhelming ending.


----------



## gffermari (Nov 3, 2022)

Khonjel said:


> Finished Watch_Dogs 2. Such an underwhelming ending.



Better than Death Stranding's ....never ending.


----------



## SN2716057 (Nov 3, 2022)

On the road again where choices matter (Road 96)













Hitchhiking, stealing, eating & sleeping, and a bit of talking


----------



## Türkadam (Nov 3, 2022)

Guitar said:


> Sadece herkesin şu anda ne oynadığını merak ediyorum.
> 
> The Witcher'a bir süredir sahip olarak yeni başladım. Aslında şu ana kadar oldukça ilginç ve ben bir RPG adamı değilim (Skyrim'i tamamladım). Yaklaşık 5 saat içinde ve sanırım bitireceğim... belki. Sonra her zamanki gibi CS:GO ve L4D2. Ayrıca bazı Breaking Point (Arma 3 DayZ) oynuyorum ama hiçbir yerde orijinal mod kadar iyi değil.


RDR 2


----------



## SN2716057 (Nov 3, 2022)

Going to check out Warhammer Vermintide 2 soon as it's free on steam


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 3, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> Going to check out Warhammer Vermintide 2 soon as it's free on steam


Prepare for a workout with your finger muscles!


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 3, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> Going to check out Warhammer Vermintide 2 soon as it's free on steam


Glorious game. If you haven't seen this... enjoy.


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 3, 2022)

Khonjel said:


> Finished Watch_Dogs 2. Such an underwhelming ending.


I thoroughly enjoyed WD2, especially the banter and you might want to check out the DLCs if you can find them cheap, like here ate Fanatical at 81% off.








						Watch_Dogs 2 - Season Pass DLC | PC UPlay Downloadable Content | Fanatical
					

Continue your Hacker's journey with several hours of...




					www.fanatical.com
				




Oh and if you're a pirate, don't get caught shoplifting, like this poor fellow.


----------



## Khonjel (Nov 4, 2022)

Also finished Mafia Definitive Edition. God damn! Daniel Vavra and his team are utter geniuses. Mafia, Mafia II and Kingdom Come Deliverance I love each thing this guy touches. The story, the characters, the music. The overall package.

Mr Vavra, Sybaris_Caesar sends his regards. Hats off.

P.s. I know Mafia DE has very little to do with ma boy Dani, but he's the lead writer of the original and I could never play it on account on how old it is. 2K did a smart job remastering this gem.


----------



## jesdals (Nov 4, 2022)

Destiny 2 never gets old to me - hopeing for an december upgrade to my graphics


----------



## AlwaysHope (Nov 4, 2022)

Still slashing away in ES IV

Die you F***! just freaking die!!! how... much.... damm health.... do you.... have!!!!!!!!!!!! 





I'll "meditate" when I'm ready, quit bugging me in life or death fight!


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 4, 2022)

Picked up World of Tanks after years of absence (my account dates back to beta test), finished all Halloween missions for a full crew of witches along with a cat.

Installed Yakuza Like a Dragon from gamepass, I need to finish it finally. After that I'll move on to Guardians of the Galaxy, also on gamepass.

Still playing Squad almost daily.


----------



## denixius (Nov 4, 2022)

I'm currently playing Victoria 3 a lot. I would like to give you some information, about the game and my experience so far.

Before you play: This is a society-builder game, not a wargame. That is why Victoria 3 is unique. Please, consider feeding your pops and do not act quickly to wage war. It is bad in long term. Because, just like in real life, war is bad, and war shouldn't be an option at all. War is just a result of bad diplomacy. Successful diplomacy and economy is the most important factor for a prosperous nation. The rest? You should play for it!


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 4, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed WD2, especially the banter and you might want to check out the DLCs if you can find them cheap, like here ate Fanatical at 81% off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OT but:

So windows 11 screenhots comes with rounded edges now? I just noticed...

Edit , the rounded edges seem to be from my side in my browser... OK.


----------



## Cvrk (Nov 4, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> Going to check out Warhammer Vermintide 2 soon as it's free on steam


i loved the idea behind both games Vermintide. I purchased them on release, and both times were expensive. Also both times there were super disappointing games.

Me and close friends have finished both games in co-op, as intended. They are boring and soulless.

Looking at the architecture, basically, the building from outside Vermintide is something that couldn't go wrong. But it did....not once. But twice!


Because nothing good happened with VCermintide they decided to give a go with Darktide. You fooled me once, and it was expensive. You fooled me twice and it was also expensive..... The only way i am touching Darktide is at 5 EUR or free,  and nothing more


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Nov 5, 2022)

WRC Generations
this game is brilliant fun


----------



## jormungand (Nov 5, 2022)

jesdals said:


> Destiny 2 never gets old to me - hopeing for an december upgrade to my graphics
> View attachment 268524


upgrade your graphics??? you have a rx 6900 xt   or did you mean 4k screen?? that ultrawideeeeeeeeeeeee endless


----------



## Frick (Nov 5, 2022)

jesdals said:


> Destiny 2 never gets old to me - hopeing for an december upgrade to my graphics
> View attachment 268524



It's honestly pretty fun, but I have no idea what it's about or what I'm doing because the game so far has seemingly randomly thrown story at me.

Me, not as much playing as writing. Getting into Traveller, will explore it solo before GM'ing and man writing characters is fun (for the solo run, to get a background).


----------



## Sithaer (Nov 5, 2022)

Frick said:


> It's honestly pretty fun, but I have no idea what it's about or what I'm doing because the game so far has seemingly randomly thrown story at me.
> 
> Me, not as much playing as writing. Getting into Traveller, will explore it solo before GM'ing and man writing characters is fun (for the solo run, to get a background).



I thought about getting into Destiny 2 since I played the free base main story some years ago and it was fun and in general I love looter shooters. _'big fan of Borderlands and such'_
My only concern is that I'm not sure how viable Destiny 2 is as a solo player, I'm not really interested in playing with others anymore or joining guilds/discord servers to find ppl to Raid with on a end game level so idk if it worths the effort/time on my own if I can't reach end game character builds/gear that way.


----------



## Frick (Nov 5, 2022)

Sithaer said:


> I thought about getting into Destiny 2 since I played the free base main story some years ago and it was fun and in general I love looter shooters. _'big fan of Borderlands and such'_
> My only concern is that I'm not sure how viable Destiny 2 is as a solo player, I'm not really interested in playing with others anymore or joining guilds/discord servers to find ppl to Raid with on a end game level so idk if it worths the effort/time on my own if I can't reach end game character builds/gear that way.



If you play it just for fun and it's free, why worry about the end game?


----------



## Sithaer (Nov 5, 2022)

Frick said:


> If you play it just for fun and it's free, why worry about the end game?



For the story maybe its fine but I don't play looter shooters for their story maybe for the first playthrough.
End game builds is where its at for me in that genre, thats how I put 1000+ hours into Borderlands 3 cause I have 3 min-maxed end game viable chars with specific builds that can solo everything in the game.
Now I don't expect to solo Raids in Destiny 2 but it would be nice if I could at least do most part of the game on my own and have access to strong/fun builds w/o having to rely on others.


----------



## robot zombie (Nov 6, 2022)

A while back I started a Samurai character in Elden Ring. Blessed with a golden seed, which gives a nice edge-up on flasks and is one of the most generally useful IMO. Did most of the starting area stuff. I want to generally clear sections as I enter them and just live with what I find while being thorough. I had only found the first map fragment when I left off, but had a lot of East Limgrave done.


So far, I've done all of east and west Limgrave, save for the dragon in Lake Agheel (best bet I use a Gold Fowl's Foot for runes & luck,) the Tree Sentinel (could definitely beat him now lol,) and Fringefolk Hero's Grave (at least that Chariot is killable, but that place is soo rough - it has you fighting two Grafted Scions together on a narrow bridge.) I've only gone to Stormhill for the golden seed, the jellyfish summon, and some art of war ashes. I'll do that upper region that runs east all the way to Caelid right before the castle itself, after clearing all of the lower regions. At this rate, I might be good for the lower-level side of Caelid. I *did* already _technically_ go to Caelid and take back that first church with the invasion - it starts my route to Gael Tunnel, where I can get the Moonveil (when my character is up for it.) I don't want to go there until I can do some really good strike damage. I've done all of the stuff running N/S on the Weeping Peninsula (upper eastern plateau included, and am now headed west, approaching the Minor Erdtree there.

I originally wanted to use the Moonveil with a Dex/Int build, start to mix in sorcery later. But for a good while, I'll be using the Moonveil's AoW and powerstancing with a second katana in the other hand, for aggravated magical mayhem of the rolling and slicing variety.



Spoiler: Some screenshots of the build so far.






Meet "Jennica." Her brother's name is "Johnothy." Simple loadout.




I wanna do 2 more levels in Endurance and then pivot to Int to get it to level 23 by the time my character is level 48.




I just realized, I didn't make it keen yet!



A solid 20-25 Dex character with a +4-5 Twinblade, Uchigatana, and/or 2H Bloodhound's Fang +2 (good in pinches and 2H gives you the strength to 'unlock' it fully,) can fairly easily handle any challenge in the starting regions, so you can focus a lot of those levels on getting the Int needed, starting from a hi-Dex/lo-Int Samurai. You just need some solid armor and ~20 Vigor. I usually grind for Vigor and then go straight for Dex, subbing the odd level to get enough Mind for 100 FP and some Endurance for reasonable stamina and capacity for the real armor. Two-handing a single Uchigatana with its powerful Unsheathe AoW is plenty effective - no powerstancing needed for big, quick damage. It's just not quite as reactive without the roll-attacks.

Having some magic defense from the Int needed to really use the Moonveil will be nice when I get to Liurnia of the Lakes. The stone Imp Head(Cat) helmet gives 2 free Int points in addition to good overall stats and poise, so I can save on levels there and use the Moonveil sooner. Sharing the right hand with the Uchi' is a well-upgraded Longbow with lots of fletched arrows - I see a good hunting spot, I eat a Silver Fowl's Foot (boosts drops) and stack bones and feathers. You can easily yield at least 2 fresh fowl's feet from one silver foot hunt, so you can always craft a lot of silver feet for farming weapon/armor drops while just gathering materials for arrows. Having a good ranged option will prevent alotta nonsense.

I'm hoping to have enough Int to be able to smack Godrick with the Moonveil by the time I clear all of Limgrave, Stormhill, and the Weeping Peninsula. I have the shackle from patches, too. I've bought out all of the cookbooks, and a lot of nice rare items like the Swordstone keys, crafting books, spells, throwables, pots... everything useful I can grok. Even some Trina's arrows. You can really wind up with a lot of runes early. I think I can squeeze it all in. I'm not losing any runes.

I am however disappointed that I had to bring my Dex up to 24 when I really want to reach the req for the Moonveil soon, but I had to invest a bit more in it to hit the req for wielding a +3 Nightrider Flail from the Weeping Peninsula Night's Cavalry boss. Not the worst thing - the Dex brings good damage to decently upgraded stuff. I can take the damage boost as a bonus. I need a good strike weapon.

Why? There are times when literally almost nothing else will do. Those obnoxious Claymen that form big tanky mobs and hug you to death are weak to them and nothing else. The miners are weak to them, and it's one of few things that cancels their slow, but devastating attacks and really knocks down poise. It's a little slow but the knockback is handy. A flail in particular has spread with its swings, so it can smack back multiple enemies with one light sweep. A lot of 'hardened' enemy types that resist almost every other major damage type are crushed in both damage and poise, by strike weapons. Most notably, the little asshole Imps skulking and hiding in all of the many catacombs have *zero* absorption of strike damage, even though they can eat 35% of the damage from any kind of bladed weapon. Crystallians get smacked down by strike. There are a few bosses with some extra strike weakness.

Doing it all the slow way is worth it. I'm using the interactive map from the Fextralife wiki, so I get all of the goodies and rack up runes by really clearing everything of value. I have finally eaten all of the larger golden runes. I'm down to ~90 of the smallest size, which are kept on-hand for tipping the scales in buying, upgrading, and leveling. I'm already level 40. So it's conceivable that I may be able to use magic before finishing the castle. Again, when you really do everything, it adds up!


----------



## Outback Bronze (Nov 6, 2022)

Thought I'd finally check it out.



 
Cyberpunk 2077

City is full of bright colors and richly detailed. Nice graphics.


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 6, 2022)

Uncharted really is a stunning looking game on about the same level of quality as SOTTR. Similarities abound with those white ledges, ropes etc but I think the jury's still out on who copied who.
Not that I care, really.


----------



## Sithaer (Nov 6, 2022)

Outback Bronze said:


> Thought I'd finally check it out.
> 
> View attachment 268729
> Cyberpunk 2077
> ...



If all goes well then I'm also gonna dive in later next week, already have the GoG version installed just finishing an other game before.
Btw if you disable that gross Chromatic Aberration/film grain/motion blur the game will look much cleaner and better imo._  'I'm using the optimized tweaked settings from Digital Foundry's channel with RT reflections+lights on ultra with DLSS Quality at 0.45 sharpening and the game looks great'_


----------



## robot zombie (Nov 7, 2022)

I cleared everything in all of the regions before the castle in Elden Ring. I just finished the fight with Margit, The Fell Omen, and am about to take on the castle at level 51 lol.





As you can see, the soreseal kills my negation, flat 10% reductions. But it is worth the stat boosts. Margit was nothing with a +2 Moonveil powerstancing with a +5 Uchigatana on the left. I might farm for a Banished Night set to get some decent physical negation. I also took on a Cross-Naginata for stabbing times and distant carefulling, like when I took down the Agheel dragon. I've got almost 30 in Dex and Int, so I'm packing some serious damage for this part of the game. I need more endurance to lug around heavier armor now. Turning into some kinda battle mage, I guess.

Not bad for just starting the first real dungeon. Do not underestimate the amount of content lol. I capitalized with Gold Pickled Fowl's Feet, too. The dragon gave me almost enough to level twice when I was close to level 50 already, thanks to eating one of those towards the end.

That Magma Wyrm at the end of Gael Tunnel, the big, annoying mine where you get the Moonveil, sucks to fight. It's such a small space and he fills a lot of it with magma. It's not actually hard, just tedious. I just had to ride out all of the crazy running around and tossing magma in the tiny arena... keep back and run around. Always try to get on the side and land heavy jump attacks. Roll-between/jump-over his physical attacks. Crit and repeat. He's relatively easy to avoid, just tanky.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 7, 2022)

Crysis. The original, not the remaster. Love that modern hardware is able to run it without any hiccups at max settings.


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 7, 2022)

Starting playing Watchdogs. It is a little dark though. I think I will switch to 2. I heard that is more light hearted.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 7, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Crysis. The original, not the remaster. Love that modern hardware is able to run it without any hiccups at max settings.


It amazes me how well Crysis has held up/aged. It still looks and plays great.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Nov 7, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> It amazes me how well Crysis has held up/aged. It still looks and plays great.


I finally played through Crysis: Warhead a few months ago. I found it just as entertaining as the original Crysis (which I played through just before I ventured into Warhead). The game ran great off GoG at 1440p, but it did randomly crash to desktop every now and then. I tried running it at 4k, but as soon as the game loaded up within about 5 seconds it would crash to desktop. I thought Crysis and Warhead still looked pretty good for their age.

As for what I'm playing right now, my brother showed me STALKER Anomaly the other day. Pair it up with GAMMA mod for it and it brings things to a whole new level. If you liked the STALKER games, STALKER Anomaly rolls what all 3 games has to offer into one with new storyline, different play modes, tons of mods and a functional factions war aspect that Clear Sky tried to do, but left in a half completed concept that was buggy. Anyone interested, here's youtube video showing how to download and install STALKER Anomaly and GAMMA mod pak:


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 7, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> It amazes me how well Crysis has held up/aged. It still looks and plays great.


Truly agree on this one. I remember finishing it first time at 1024x768 low (effects high) with 6800 GS, in the last level I had to drop the resolution to 800x600. Still looked damn good.


----------



## Audioave10 (Nov 7, 2022)

Sithaer said:


> I thought about getting into Destiny 2 since I played the free base main story some years ago and it was fun and in general I love looter shooters. _'big fan of Borderlands and such'_
> My only concern is that I'm not sure how viable Destiny 2 is as a solo player, I'm not really interested in playing with others anymore or joining guilds/discord servers to find ppl to Raid with on a end game level so idk if it worths the effort/time on my own if I can't reach end game character builds/gear that way.


I went through this same problem a few years ago with Destiny 2 and it made me bored after awhile with the restrictions.
I could never make it to endgame Gear.


----------



## 64K (Nov 7, 2022)

Booting up Colonial Conquest (1985). I've got 710 hours in this game on Steam and I had the game on Commodore 64 back in the mid 80s and I surely put a couple of thousand hours into it then. The game is addictive as hell for me : )


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 7, 2022)

Frick said:


> If you play it just for fun and it's free, why worry about the end game?


The end game is where these things need to go for some people, @Sithaer and myself are always keen to chase carrots  Need to have carrot to have chase.

Dunno man, the psychology of seeing a level 1 bar that can go up to 11 or even 20 is just irresistible. It must arrive at cap, and extend way beyond. Some sort of self-competitiveness or just plain OCD I don't know.


----------



## Sithaer (Nov 7, 2022)

Vayra86 said:


> The end game is where these things need to go for some people, @Sithaer and myself are always keen to chase carrots  Need to have carrot to have chase.
> 
> Dunno man, the psychology of seeing a level 1 bar that can go up to 11 or even 20 is just irresistible. It must arrive at cap, and extend way beyond. Some sort of self-competitiveness or just plain OCD I don't know.



Yep, guilty as charged. 
Dunno I guess its something that stick with me ever since I grew up playing Diablo 2 and some MMOs, I was even borderline addicted to the chase/grind back in the days but luckily I'm better now in that regard and moderate it.

Don't get me wrong I'm not ignoring the story in ARPGs/looter shooters heck even in MMOs I read the story at least once with my first char but if the end game is not there then I'm not interested in staying/or if I can't reach it.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 7, 2022)

Sithaer said:


> Yep, guilty as charged.
> Dunno I guess its something that stick with me ever since I grew up playing Diablo 2 and some MMOs, I was even borderline addicted to the chase/grind back in the days but luckily I'm better now in that regard and moderate it.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I'm not ignoring the story in ARPGs/looter shooters heck even in MMOs I read the story at least once with my first char but if the end game is not there then I'm not interested in staying/or if I can't reach it.


Yeah... and its harmful to my gaming at this point, I've run out of things to farm, or at least, interesting things to farm towards. Games barely have secrets anymore for me, so I kinda know what's coming. The rush of getting there kinda wore out  So now I'm dabbling in the slower paced games, that still have some form of progression and I want to really just enjoy the journey.

And then I find myself farming to rep level 5 (its a big task) in Mordheim again...  Didn't even complete campaign missions act 1 yet.


----------



## Sithaer (Nov 7, 2022)

Vayra86 said:


> Yeah... and its harmful to my gaming at this point, I've run out of things to farm, or at least, interesting things to farm towards. Games barely have secrets anymore for me, so I kinda know what's coming. The rush of getting there kinda wore out  So now I'm dabbling in the slower paced games, that still have some form of progression and I want to really just enjoy the journey.
> 
> And then I find myself farming to rep level 5 (its a big task) in Mordheim again...  Didn't even complete campaign missions act 1 yet.



Lately I play more story/slow paced games but I still get the itch to farm stuff and then I fire up a game like that but yea I'm also kinda done with the ones I've been playing. _'BL 3/ Outriders/Wonderlands cause those 2 botched the end game pretty much..'_
I guess I will get the story part and a bit of the gearing/build part in Cyberpunk so that should be fun for me. _'I'm gonna blind play it and just build my char my way'_

And yea I also find myself doing that in games where you can farm stuff, I'm not even finished with the story and I'm already farming a boss or something for loot that will turn obsolete in a few hours/levels anyway.  

Still playing FEAR 1 and damn I'm reminded that back in the days games did not hold your hands, like finding where to go or anything and even the damn flashlight has a short duration and then I can't see shit at some places until it recharges. _'fun game otherwise'_


----------



## DAPUNISHER (Nov 7, 2022)

Doing a fresh playthrough of Batman Arkham Knight. 4K everything maxed, all PhysX effects on. Great looking game for its age. Surprising amount of destructional objects. Good Halloween themed game. Man Bat and Joker try hard with the 



Spoiler:  jump scare



Man Bat got me back in the day. I had been playing a good while late at night, tired and ready to call it a session. The BAM! he's screaming right in my face. It was one of those almost punch the screen moments.



Mark Hamill's Joker performance alone, makes for a worthwhile  playthrough.


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 7, 2022)

Whilst playing Uncharted, I've just started watching the film on HBO and please someone tell me why they cast Mark Wahlberg and Tom Holland as Sully and Nate. The whole idea of Sully is that he's an old hand at the game and Nate is now somewhat swarthy and battle scarred, at least in the game. Haven't seen Sam yet but I don't hold out too much hope. They all look like they just walked off a washing powder advert.


----------



## outpt (Nov 8, 2022)

it's not out yet but, come december 2 2022 jumping on the callisto protocol. this looks like a damn good game.


----------



## Dr. Dro (Nov 8, 2022)

I've started a new playthrough of NieR Automata. But I can't play too much. That game seriously messes with my feelings in ways I cannot describe.

Currently grinding away at Apex season 15, the new broken moon map is quite enjoyable... unlike the sweaty 3 stacks of masters on their smurf accounts.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Nov 8, 2022)

mouacyk said:


> I forgot to mention that FPS tanks also, from around 75FPS to 55FPS. Clocks and power stay the same.  If the GPU was actually power-gating, because there's less work, it would make sense, but the fps drop doesn't.


It seems more likely that the video card software, thinks the card is semi-idle! I had an issue like that in GTA V!


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 8, 2022)

Dr. Dro said:


> I've started a new playthrough of NieR Automata. But I can't play too much. That game seriously messes with my feelings in ways I cannot describe.



It's a great game, I just wish it was not capped at 60 fps.


----------



## Dr. Dro (Nov 8, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> It's a great game, I just wish it was not capped at 60 fps.



Special K can take care of that


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 8, 2022)

Dr. Dro said:


> Special K can take care of that



I checked nexusmods and can't find anything with this name, how do I do this?


----------



## Sensates (Nov 8, 2022)

Shatterline, a F2P shooter with great PvE exhibition modes.


----------



## Dr. Dro (Nov 8, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I checked nexusmods and can't find anything with this name, how do I do this?



*The Complete Guide to SK | Special K - The Official Wiki (special-k.info)*

Join the Discord too, I'm always hanging around the nier channel there, and run a thread on Re[in]carnation too


----------



## Sithaer (Nov 8, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> Whilst playing Uncharted, I've just started watching the film on HBO and please someone tell me why they cast Mark Wahlberg and Tom Holland as Sully and Nate. The whole idea of Sully is that he's an old hand at the game and Nate is now somewhat swarthy and battle scarred, at least in the game. Haven't seen Sam yet but I don't hold out too much hope. They all look like they just walked off a washing powder advert.



From what I read in an article theres 2 options/ideas that the movie is either ~10 years before the first game or the movie is simply a non canon story.
I did not play the games just watched the movie on its own like any other adventure/action/fun movie.


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 8, 2022)

Sithaer said:


> From what I read in an article theres 2 options/ideas that the movie is either ~10 years before the first game or the movie is simply a non canon story.
> I did not play the games just watched the movie on its own like any other adventure/action/fun movie.





Splinterdog said:


> Whilst playing Uncharted, I've just started watching the film on HBO and please someone tell me why they cast Mark Wahlberg and Tom Holland as Sully and Nate. The whole idea of Sully is that he's an old hand at the game and Nate is now somewhat swarthy and battle scarred, at least in the game. Haven't seen Sam yet but I don't hold out too much hope. They all look like they just walked off a washing powder advert.


Sony wanted to milk it so they probably thought it's better to start early with TH.

They reached 400 mil at box office, I don't think we'll have another movie any time soon.


----------



## JATownes (Nov 9, 2022)

So the Forza 5 update came out yesterday bringing with it Raytracing and DLSS. Fired it up after the update and it looked pretty good. DLSS is decent, good frame rate increase without much visual fidelity loss, and the Raytracing looks really good. 

But I think they should have pushed the DLAA in the marketing more.  With DLAA and Raytracing on, the game looks absolutely amazing.  I play from in the car view, and the rear and side mirrors are now REALLY crisp, with helps with the immersion.  With my 3080ti, I pull about 80-100 frames in 3440×1440 with the settings absolutely maxed out, Gsync on, and the experience is very immersive. 

If you've got a beefy RTX card, it might be time to go revisit Forza 5. I think I'm going to jump back into this one for a while.


----------



## Frick (Nov 9, 2022)

So slightly related, those Steam cards are a bum to sell. I've got one that I maybe can get like €1 for and Steam is holding on to it for 15 days before it actually can be sold, because of its value. Yeah. (the reason I'm seeling them is because it annoys me that I have them because I hate them, but I've made like €1 so far, and that is before the hyper valuable sell too valuable to just put out on the market like that)


----------



## Sithaer (Nov 9, 2022)

Frick said:


> So slightly related, those Steam cards are a bum to sell. I've got one that I maybe can get like €1 for and Steam is holding on to it for 15 days before it actually can be sold, because of its value. Yeah. (the reason I'm seeling them is because it annoys me that I have them because I hate them, but I've made like €1 so far, and that is before the hyper valuable sell too valuable to just put out on the market like that)



Tbh I could never be bothered with those cards, I simply gifted all of them to a close friend of mine and let her do whatever with them. _ 'personally I hate dealing with such stuff, don't care about most of the extra systems added to Steam either' _


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 9, 2022)

Frick said:


> So slightly related, those Steam cards are a bum to sell. I've got one that I maybe can get like €1 for and Steam is holding on to it for 15 days before it actually can be sold, because of its value. Yeah. (the reason I'm seeling them is because it annoys me that I have them because I hate them, but I've made like €1 so far, and that is before the hyper valuable sell too valuable to just put out on the market like that)


I've managed to buy several games from selling my trading cards, mainly because Argentina is (was) a very cheap market for Steam games.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Nov 9, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> I've managed to buy several games from selling my trading cards, mainly because Argentina is (was) a very cheap market for Steam games.


Same, but only because I have quite a few games.

I've been ill so only just finished Uncharted 4 on Crushing difficulty with all the treasures/journals/conversations, some parts just as punishing as I remember on the PS4
Now onto Lost Legacy, hooray. Was going to play APT-Requiem after Lost Legacy but it'll probably be Miles Morales first which comes out next Friday (18th)


----------



## SN2716057 (Nov 10, 2022)

Hooked up my ancient Logitech Driving Force Pro wheel (~2005) to play BeamNG.drive, and trying to avoid the AI. 






Edit: Forza Horizon 5 is much better with a controller than a wheel..kinda disappointing, tbh.


----------



## SN2716057 (Nov 11, 2022)

And Project Cars (with wheel) and a bit less horsepower in M&B II Bannerlord (not with wheel


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 12, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> and a bit less horsepower in M&B II Bannerlord (not with wheel



Oh, come on man, drive that horse with a wheel........ Funnier that way.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 12, 2022)

Having missed out on the Trails game series from Falcom(what was I thinking, right?), so I've decided to take the plunge..








						The Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky
					

Modern society owes much to a mystical technology known as “orbal energy.” Fifty years ag




					www.gog.com
				



Just bought it and will be starting it soon!


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 12, 2022)

Did you get fun playing F zero on SNES? Did you try to enjoy Wipeout on the PS or PS2 (I don't remember). Anyway the first release of this Game (Redout) was similar to Wipeout with controls. This is the 2nd Game (Redout 2) in the series and seriously is a combination of F zero and Wipeout. 4K Ultra gives me around 100 FPS with my 6800XT. Funnily enough this Game supports Intel XeSS but not FSR of DLSS, Regardless of that fact this is one of the best Arcade racers I have played in some time. It is actually inexpensive and has a ton of content that you have to earn to get to. Give it 15 minutes and you will be boosting, jumping and going through loops that will blow your mind. Think of a rudimentary run of the first Dr Strange movie when the Sorcerer Supreme sends him on that spirit journey (especially in street level view). If you have a Game like Hot Wheels Unleashed this is head and shoulders above that Game in terms of immersion and speed. $31 CAD if you have Humble Choice.



SN2716057 said:


> And Project Cars (with wheel) and a bit less horsepower in M&B II Bannerlord (not with wheel


Project Cars and Project Cars 2 are some serious Sims. What out for puddles on Wet tracks. If you have VR this Game is insane.

Sorry people I have had 3 DABs so my diction and spell check may be compromised.



SN2716057 said:


> Hooked up my ancient Logitech Driving Force Pro wheel (~2005) to play BeamNG.drive, and trying to avoid the AI.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forza is pure Arcade and that wheel does not have enough rotation.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Nov 12, 2022)

Went to play Fallout 3, and for some reason it won't run. Started on State of Survival - surprisingly good for what it is. I don't usually get into Multiplayer basebuilding/castle style games.


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 12, 2022)

Just finished a long session of Redout 2 and was browsing GOG when I found this. It is old but not that old. Just waiting for it to download.  The reviews have me excited.









						Overload
					

Revival Productions is proud to present the ultimate 6-degree-of-freedom shooter, OVERLOA




					www.gog.com


----------



## spanjaman (Nov 12, 2022)

I bought Zero Dawn on discount and I'm loving it!
Already finished everything in the base game, now playing Frozen Wilds.
The game had some stutter, but it seems shader cache was causing it because once I disabled it
the stutters were gone... Just a tad longer loading, but no matter.
The game still has some bugs in the newest version,
but nothing game breaking.
Never crashed once!
A welcome sight after playing Valhalla. haha


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Nov 12, 2022)

Subnautica. It grabbed me good, yet I still have the feeling I won't be able to stick it out to endgame.


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 13, 2022)

spanjaman said:


> I bought Zero Dawn on discount and I'm loving it!
> Already finished everything in the base game, now playing Frozen Wilds.
> The game had some stutter, but it seems shader cache was causing it because once I disabled it
> the stutters were gone... Just a tad longer loading, but no matter.
> ...


I really don't get when people say that Gaming is dying. If you liked Zero Dawn try Outriders (not as long) for a trip. That Game makes you get better to progress but the story is sweet. I got the DLC. Unfortunately I have to wait for Frozen Wilds to come to PC.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 13, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> Just finished a long session of Redout 2 and was browsing GOG when I found this. It is old but not that old. Just waiting for it to download.  The reviews have me excited.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2018? That's only 4 years. Not old. Not current, but recent. Wolfenstein2009 is old. I'd never seen Overload before. Looks interesting. From the same folks that did the excellent Decent series! Wishlisted!


----------



## 64K (Nov 13, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> 2018? That's only 4 years. Not old. Not current, but recent. Wolfenstein2009 is old. I'd never seen it before. Looks interesting. From the same folks that did the excellent Decent series! Wishlisted!



Wolfenstein 2009 is the second best of the Wolfenstein series. RTCW was the best. It's a shame that Bethesda won't put the game for sale anywhere.

I guess I'm getting old but I like the older games better than the newer games.


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 13, 2022)

64K said:


> Wolfenstein 2009 is the second best of the Wolfenstein series. RTCW was the best. It's a shame that Bethesda won't put the game for sale anywhere.
> 
> I guess I'm getting old but I like the older games better than the newer games.


With the amount of money GOG makes for the developers of these Games that would be impossible to get without them are more of a reality than any of us appreciate....potentially.  What I would love to see is Zeliard and some of the other Sierra Japanese clones from the early 80s. For some reason I have been thinking lately of how I was able to complete Silpheed using a mouse and keyboard. Some Space Racer would be nice too.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 13, 2022)

64K said:


> It's a shame that Bethesda won't put the game for sale anywhere.


True. But it can still be found. Ebay or elsewhere.


64K said:


> I guess I'm getting old but I like the older games better than the newer games.


I feel you. Still there are plenty of solid modern games.


----------



## 64K (Nov 13, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> With the amount of money GOG makes for the developers of these Games that would be impossible to get without them are more of a reality than any of us appreciate....potentially.  What I would love to see is Zeliard and some of the other Sierra Japanese clones from the early 80s. For some reason I have been thinking lately of how I was able to complete Silpheed using a mouse and keyboard. Some Space Racer would be nice too.



Even though GOG takes a 30% cut they are barely getting by after overhead. I think most of their money came from The Witcher series and from Cyberpunk 2077. Even though Cyberpunk 2077 gets a lot of criticism, it did sell somewhere around 13 million copies. There's plans to make 3 more Witcher games and one of them is under development right now.


----------



## robot zombie (Nov 13, 2022)

My character is level 62 in Elden Ring now. I know they nerfed the Moonveil, but it's still so handy. I'm investing more in mind, get at least 120FP, to use the art of war more. It's just too useful. With a soreseal-boosted 27 DEX and imp-head boosted 25 INT, my +4 Moonveil packs just shy of 340 total damage. I use a magic AoW on the left-hand +11 Uchigatana, which does more damage than the 'native' keen boost would give, because I have good investments in the two main damage stats for a magic katana, DEX and INT.

Building to pick up the moonveil by the time I only had Stormveil Castle and Caelid left unfinished south of it was a great plan. It seems like a DEX/INT balance is a bit like a flipside to the classic "Quality" build. I've enjoyed DEX/STR in a couple of other 'souls titles. But in ER, you lose out there. They like to having a 'special' type if you do mixed damage. There are weapons for every mixed melee/special stat combo. Whereas mixing the two melee damage stats actually leaves most suitable weapons weaker than maxing either alone and putting the rest in tank-factor and such. DEX and INT go hand in hand. DEX boosts casting speed, and there are lots of INT melee options that have DEX scaling almost as good as the INT, if not just as good. Having access to magic damage is really great while playing melee. You kind of get the best of both worlds. I have enough power running through Liurnia that I've just been investing in Mind and Endurance. And then I'll push for 30 vigor before I begin touching damage stats again.

I *ALMOST* did that first little path entering the the northwest side of Caelid, but after trying the Ertdtree guardian there, I got cold feet. See... he jumps and spreads Scarlet Rot, which I remembered I can't even make healing items yet, and could have better immunity-boosting options for weathering. And then I realized Liurnia will open my character up to some great ranged sourcery that might let me stay well away from the rot clouds... sooo I'll be sticking to doing entire sections in order lol


----------



## Dr. Dro (Nov 13, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Subnautica. It grabbed me good, yet I still have the feeling I won't be able to stick it out to endgame.



The original Subnautica is a lovely game. It's not very long, most of the length of the first play through is figuring out how to progress, but once you begin exploring the deep sea biomes, it will begin to feel magical in a way. I really enjoyed it.

I do not recommend its sequel, Below Zero, however. It is significantly shorter and has some interesting mechanics, but a significant regression in the original's excellent acoustic ambiance and in an attempt to stuff lore into the game, an insufferable story script that dials woke up to 11. It's not even that it goes all-in on ideology, I do not mind representation in lore, but it's literally worse than fan fiction written by teenagers.

It really mars the experience, because it replaces the feeling of wonder and unknown you felt as you explored that permeated the original Subnautica by constant and endless rhetoric, one liners and exposition about characters' traits as if it mattered in the slightest in an alien themed sea diving game where you don't see a single human, and barely even your own arms. It just felt wrong, IMHO.

It is of course still enjoyable if you play creative mode where the story elements are turned off. I reluctantly gave it a thumbs up on my Steam review for it on this merit alone.


----------



## spanjaman (Nov 13, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> I really don't get when people say that Gaming is dying. If you liked Zero Dawn try Outriders (not as long) for a trip. That Game makes you get better to progress but the story is sweet. I got the DLC. Unfortunately I have to wait for Frozen Wilds to come to PC.


I bought complete edition on Steam. The game has some little problems because it's an engine designed for Play Station taken over to DX12 API,
but you can do some things to alleviate.
When I found out that the game was crashing and stuttering a lot at launch, I'm happy to have bought it after all those patches.
I'll sure check out Outriders!


64K said:


> Wolfenstein 2009 is the second best of the Wolfenstein series. RTCW was the best. It's a shame that Bethesda won't put the game for sale anywhere.
> 
> I guess I'm getting old but I like the older games better than the newer games.


I love Wolfenstein! I played the old ones on CDs back in the day. RtCW mainly. Now I have the new ones. Wolfenstein 2 on Steam and New World Order on Epic.
I love both of them. Such good gunplay!


Dr. Dro said:


> The original Subnautica is a lovely game. It's not very long, most of the length of the first play through is figuring out how to progress, but once you begin exploring the deep sea biomes, it will begin to feel magical in a way. I really enjoyed it.
> 
> I do not recommend its sequel, Below Zero, however. It is significantly shorter and has some interesting mechanics, but a significant regression in the original's excellent acoustic ambiance and in an attempt to stuff lore into the game, an insufferable story script that dials woke up to 11. It's not even that it goes all-in on ideology, I do not mind representation in lore, but it's literally worse than fan fiction written by teenagers.
> 
> ...


Subnautica, both of them are on my wishlist. Looks like a gem!


----------



## Cvrk (Nov 13, 2022)

do you guys like owls?


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 13, 2022)

Giving bannerlord a go again for the 132nd time... It's definitely a stable game but I still just find myself wondering wtf to do for a lot of the time.


----------



## Rahnak (Nov 14, 2022)

Started playing Tactics Ogre: Reborn today. Never played the original but I did play some of the PSP remake and I've been itching to get back to it ever since.


----------



## SN2716057 (Nov 14, 2022)

ShiBDiB said:


> Giving bannerlord a go again for the 132nd time... It's definitely a stable game but I still just find myself wondering wtf to do for a lot of the time.


I have this issue too. But only been playing recently. Killing bandits and the occasionally village/town missions, finding nobles to talk to. The progress is so slow..

Edit: Nevermind, I found my family.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 14, 2022)

Started a fresh run of Lichdom Battlemage. Oh man it is fun to play around with customized spells. That, and only that is what the game offers, alongside what is essentially a loot shooter. With spells.


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 14, 2022)

Uncharted, Nate:
"I'll do anything for love, but..."


----------



## RealKGB (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Sithaer (Nov 14, 2022)

Vayra86 said:


> Started a fresh run of Lichdom Battlemage. Oh man it is fun to play around with customized spells. That, and only that is what the game offers, alongside what is essentially a loot shooter. With spells.



Not many knows let alone played that game from what I noticed since I've played it many years ago on a potato system. _'I had a HD 7770 at the time'_

That game is kinda fun, map layouts/enemy spawns can get a bit repetitive but the spell casting is cool and there are definitely some build possibilities. I went with a mainly fire destruction build mixed up with that whatever spell that corrupts/weakens enemies.
I did start up the game not long ago to check how it runs with modern hardware and I have to say that game still looks pretty good when maxed out. _'well duh Cryengine 3 doing its job ' _

Also the game is pretty long from what I remember, mainly whats keeping me from a second run cause I always wanted to try a different setup like the summoning spells.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 14, 2022)

Sithaer said:


> Not many knows let alone played that game from what I noticed since I've played it many years ago on a potato system. _'I had a HD 7770 at the time'_
> 
> That game is kinda fun, map layouts/enemy spawns can get a bit repetitive but the spell casting is cool and there are definitely some build possibilities. I went with a mainly fire destruction build mixed up with that whatever spell that corrupts/weakens enemies.
> I did start up the game not long ago to check how it runs with modern hardware and I have to say that game still looks pretty good when maxed out. _'well duh Cryengine 3 doing its job ' _
> ...


There are some pretty neat mechanics and builds you can make, especially if you dive deep in the crafting system. Some good farming as well after the story is finished.

I also run Fire right now, plus Corruption and Delirium. Corruption clears screens before I get to them, delirium is pure crowd control & Mastery building, and Fire to finish it off.


----------



## SN2716057 (Nov 15, 2022)

Hopefully I'm not too late at the party ..also don't die, don't die




M&B II Bannerlord


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 15, 2022)

Returned to Yakuza Like a Dragon, about to start chapter 11.


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 15, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> ..also don't die, don't die


you are lucky there are no archers on the walls


----------



## SN2716057 (Nov 15, 2022)

ne6togadno said:


> you are lucky there are no archers on the walls


The other army killed most of them, and I made sure to climb relatively late. I've been killed too many times to be the early bird


----------



## Calenhad (Nov 15, 2022)

WoW Dragonflight as of tomorrow morning /sigh


----------



## Leobar (Nov 15, 2022)

No Reloading demo on Steam the dev is rather polite and I love looking for bugs/glitches in new games I told him a spot where you can get stuck and within 3 hours he sent a picture saying "the goblins have installed new ventilation" basically added an extra vent covering the hole in the staircase and the update rolled out the day tomorrow


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 16, 2022)

Rahnak said:


> Started playing Tactics Ogre: Reborn today. Never played the original but I did play some of the PSP remake and I've been itching to get back to it ever since.
> View attachment 269905



this was my favorite game back on the gba. damn those were the good days, carrying around modded backlight original gba in high school, fuck those were good days. i miss them.

wish i still had that gba. not sure what ever happened to it.

on topic: Divinity Original Sin the first one, then on to the second one when i beat this story.



Calenhad said:


> WoW Dragonflight as of tomorrow morning /sigh



nothing to feel bad about. i will be going back for dragonflight as well for a month or two. nostalgia + warcraft 3 rts days, nothing to sigh about. its not what it once was, but its still a special world and we both know it   remember seeing the ancients and giants (night elf) for the first time in Warcraft 3 on your CRT screen? man, those were the good fucking days.


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 16, 2022)

Dinner for two, sir? You may be a little late to the party.


----------



## trickson (Nov 16, 2022)

Going to go play some Halo now!


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 17, 2022)

Lichdom Battlemage

mid-nuke screenshot 




Btw, note the UW glory. HUD nicely placed, but the hands use full width


----------



## Lei (Nov 17, 2022)

Guys, does anyone know a good fishing game.
I don't like puzzles, just beautiful scenery and relax.

I want a 3rd person game with realist graphics. Not a 3-match game lol


Btw, for racing games, between Dirt, Dirt Rally, Grid, World Rally Championship ; I like Dirt 5 the best. It's like Asphalt.


----------



## The King (Nov 18, 2022)

This took longer to farm than the noble slender sword!


----------



## Shihab (Nov 18, 2022)

Replaying Valkyria Chronicles 4. Trying to get all A ranks without abusing certain DLC characters, which is turning out to be easier to do without them than with them. APC full of troopers and lancers rushing enemy's camp > glowy, anime chicks...

Not really loving the grenadier class this play through. Last time, I used to waste slots and CP positioning them for interception fire, which they suck at against infantry. And I've just realized they render smoke, which was one of the greatest tactical features of VC1, now utterly useless.



Rahnak said:


> Started playing Tactics Ogre: Reborn today. Never played the original but I did play some of the PSP remake and I've been itching to get back to it ever since.


It was released already? Nice! Now to wait 2 years to get in some budget-friendly sale. 
Had some good time with LUCT. I wish I still had a working PSP...

I also wish SE would stop the scamnet 3.0 crap they're throwing everything at and start pushing out more Final Fantasy Tactics. I'd even settle for a third Advance game.


----------



## Bomby569 (Nov 18, 2022)

Shihab said:


> Replaying Valkyria Chronicles 4. Trying to get all A ranks without abusing certain DLC characters, which is turning out to be easier to do without them than with them. APC full of troopers and lancers rushing enemy's camp > glowy, anime chicks...
> 
> Not really loving the grenadier class this play through. Last time, I used to waste slots and CP positioning them for interception fire, which they suck at against infantry. And I've just realized they render smoke, which was one of the greatest tactical features of VC1, now utterly useless.



loved VC4, and i was trying to do that, and the game doesn't make things easier but never gets frustrating. But life got in the way. Great underrated game


----------



## igralec84 (Nov 18, 2022)

Currently waiting for anything interesting, so passing time with Forza Horizon 5 at 4K 150-180FPS on Extreme settings and DLSS set to Quality. Might replay Cyberpunk 2077


----------



## Synthwave (Nov 18, 2022)

Currently playing *Micro Slaughter Community Project (MSCP)*, *Rush* and *NoReason's Speedmaps 2 (NoSp2)* on *Ultra-Violence* ofc, via *DSDA-Doom v0.24.2*. Just got into slaughter. The game is better than it ever was. *: >*


----------



## QuietBob (Nov 18, 2022)

Synthwave said:


> Currently playing *Micro Slaughter Community Project (MSCP)*, *Rush* and *NoReason's Speedmaps 2 (NoSp2)* on *Ultra-Violence* ofc, via *DSDA-Doom v0.24.2*. Just got into slaughter. The game is better than it ever was. *: >*
> 
> View attachment 270492


I'm sure if it weren't for the 400+ fps competitive advantage, it would've been much harder to get that many kills


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 18, 2022)

Synthwave said:


> Currently playing *Micro Slaughter Community Project (MSCP)*, *Rush* and *NoReason's Speedmaps 2 (NoSp2)* on *Ultra-Violence* ofc, via *DSDA-Doom v0.24.2*. Just got into slaughter. The game is better than it ever was. *: >*
> 
> View attachment 270492


Good grief! That's ALOT of dead monsters!


----------



## Audioave10 (Nov 18, 2022)

Synthwave said:


> Currently playing *Micro Slaughter Community Project (MSCP)*, *Rush* and *NoReason's Speedmaps 2 (NoSp2)* on *Ultra-Violence* ofc, via *DSDA-Doom v0.24.2*. Just got into slaughter. The game is better than it ever was. *: >*
> 
> View attachment 270492


That looks like a stage...must be a Nine-Inch-Nails concert.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 18, 2022)

I love this game. Just keeps on giving... upgrade loot to beyond Legendary and you get access to Synergy spells. Fill up bar with damage; cast big thing. Each of them is tied to a duo of spell schools. The way they worked this into the whole spell crafting system is absolutely brilliant. It just works, much like everything else. I'm still discovering new ways to optimize stuff, or just take it in a much better direction. The deeper you dive into that crafting system, the more it pays off.

Here's Meteor (Kinesis + Fire)


----------



## Rahnak (Nov 18, 2022)

Doing some web slinging.


----------



## Lei (Nov 19, 2022)

*Dirt 5*

Love it, fun like Asphalt. no trash talk like Need for Speed. no cops. 
No showing off big map like Forza.

Forza be like : Hi, this is Anna, I'm not going to shut up, welcome to Horizon festival, you can't skip my blah blah, you should listen to Anna as she shows you secrets on the large map because she can't shut up and go away...


----------



## SN2716057 (Nov 19, 2022)

Boom head shot! (M&BIIBL)






> @Lei Forza be like : Hi, this is Anna, I'm not going to shut up, welcome to Horizon festival, you can't skip my blah blah, you should listen to Anna as she shows you secrets on the large map because she can't shut up and go away...


You can shut her up permanently. I even turned off the annoying pop-ups of drifting, hitting this and that, and paint-swap points. Oh and the music/radio. I just want to drive insanely (fast) please and thank you.


----------



## Lei (Nov 19, 2022)

I hate her voice. I hope she's not single 

Tbh, forza roads are like an endless loop, you don't know where you're driving. They just made some foliage and sprout it all over the place, called it a map. 

In Dirt you don't even upgrade engine and tyres. Just win money and buy the next car 

At least in Forza 4 you could chase some lambs and chickens. Does 5 have this?! 



SN2716057 said:


> You can shut her up permanently. I even turned off the annoying pop-ups of drifting, hitting this and that, and paint-swap points. Oh and the music/radio. I just want to drive insanely (fast) please and thank you.


----------



## Shihab (Nov 19, 2022)

Lei said:


> I hate her voice.


On a scale from "do you get to the cloud district often?" to "hey! Listen!" how would you describe this hate?


----------



## Bow (Nov 19, 2022)

IRacing


----------



## mama (Nov 19, 2022)

God of War.  Very engaging story.  I like the dynamic between father and son and how it is used in gameplay.  Beautiful to look at in 4K.  The music score is memorable too.


----------



## jormungand (Nov 19, 2022)

mama said:


> God of War.  Very engaging story.  I like the dynamic between father and son and how it is used in gameplay.  Beautiful to look at in 4K.  The music score is memorable too.


Indeed...Boy


hoping for GoW Ragnarok on pc very soon


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Nov 20, 2022)

Playing both Uncharted: Legacy of Thieves and A Plague Tale: Requiem. They seem to balance each other out.


----------



## AlejoZ (Nov 20, 2022)

Fallout 76!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 20, 2022)

Lei said:


> Forza be like : Hi, this is Anna, I'm not going to shut up, welcome to Horizon festival, you can't skip my blah blah, you should listen to Anna as she shows you secrets on the large map because she can't shut up and go away...


I felt the same way about Cortana in the first Halo. Not only was she annoying most of the time, but most of the things she says are stupid beyond all reason. And she is supposed to be a highly advanced AI? Yeah and the moon is made of blue cheese too..


----------



## Cvrk (Nov 20, 2022)

*Sker Ritual. *
It has 4 player coop. I have no friend to play but purchased for 12 EUR. It's pretty good. Just like CoD Zombies. Only 1 map available. 4 more maps to come. 


I purchased a Ryzen 5700x from a retailer but they haven't given me the AMD coupon for Uncharted.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 20, 2022)

Been having a lot of fun with "The Swords Of Ditto - Mormo's Curse".








						The Swords of Ditto: Mormo’s Curse
					

The Swords of Ditto is now reimagined, retuned and rebalanced in the new expansion, Mor




					www.gog.com
				









This game is not a walk in the park, but it's not grinding the nails on a chalkboard either. I think I'm about half way through.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Nov 20, 2022)

Getting in the Christmas spirit early, playing Miles Morales and loving it. A fun experience  Also been mixing in a bit of Crysis 2 and Crysis 3 Remastered (They finally came out Thursday on Steam) when I need a maximum pew pew pew fix.


----------



## Bomby569 (Nov 20, 2022)

Uncharted it's an interactive movie. Still fun and well made, but i was not expecting this.


----------



## Lei (Nov 21, 2022)

Bomby569 said:


> Uncharted it's an interactive movie. Still fun and well made, but i was not expecting this.


Uncharted is made by naughtydog. Employees such as Christophe Desse and Jeremy Huxley have made tutorials about Zbrush, substance painter...

Jeremy sculpts tree trunks and leaves in Zbrush. Which was weird to me since I was expecting SpeedTree



Chomiq said:


> Returned to Yakuza Like a Dragon, about to start chapter 11.


Chapter 9, Reiji Ishioda is very hard I got stuck


----------



## SN2716057 (Nov 22, 2022)

Play smarter not harder. I could've used an auto clicker but this was easier. (Skyrim SE)



edit: I also didn't bother with widescreen just yet as I was testing mods.

Edit 2: IT HAS AUTOWALK! I love getting old /s


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 22, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> Play smarter not harder. I could've used an auto clicker but this was easier. (Skyrim SE)
> View attachment 271210
> edit: I also didn't bother with widescreen just yet as I was testing mods.


Just an FYI, none of us are laughing AT you. We're laughing because that is just damn funny! It looks janky, but if you tell us it works a fair treat, we'll believe you.


----------



## SN2716057 (Nov 22, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Just an FYI, none of us are laughing AT you. We're laughing because that is just damn funny! It looks janky, but if you tell us it works a fair treat, we'll believe you.


Oh, I don't mind. If any of my post makes you laugh one way or another that's fine by me.
I did reached level 71 in just 3 hours. And I cleaned my house while doing it! #AdultThingsOrSomething


----------



## LifeOnMars (Nov 22, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> Oh, I don't mind. If any of my post makes you laugh one way or another that's fine by me.
> I did reached level 71 in just 3 hours. And I cleaned my house while doing it! #AdultThingsOrSomething


 I was laughing because I know I've done a similar thing in the past, can't remember what game (possibly oblivion?)


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 22, 2022)

LifeOnMars said:


> I was laughing because I know I've done a similar thing in the past, can't remember what game (possibly oblivion?)


I did similar thing in Arma 2. In Squad there's option for toggling autowalk after double pressing W, combine it with toggle for sprint and you no longer have to SHIFT+W for 5 minutes.


----------



## DAPUNISHER (Nov 22, 2022)

Another Spiderman Miles Morales player enters the chat. Just as fun as the Peter Parker version so far. I played the first on PS4 Pro, so having this one on PC with RT reflections, I have been a bit of a window licker.


----------



## SN2716057 (Nov 22, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> I did similar thing in Arma 2. In Squad there's option for toggling autowalk after double pressing W, combine it with toggle for sprint and you no longer have to SHIFT+W for 5 minutes.


Shit, I just saw Skyrim also has autowalk. I feel old


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 22, 2022)

igralec84 said:


> Currently waiting for anything interesting, so passing time with Forza Horizon 5 at 4K 150-180FPS on Extreme settings and DLSS set to Quality. Might replay Cyberpunk 2077


If you like Forza, you should try Redout 2. It is insane in terms of speed.


----------



## Synthwave (Nov 22, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> I'm sure if it weren't for the 400+ fps competitive advantage, it would've been much harder to get that many kills


*: D*

This is a pretty taxing WAD because of the grandiose architecture and thousands of enemies, but most of the time I have about 1400-3000+ fps in OpenGL (with a measly EVGA GTX 950).

Nevertheless, some people (including a few high-skill players) still prefer to play with the DOS.exe standard fixated 35 fps, it's just the matter of preference. Some maps are easier like that, some are harder, but you have to have your refresh rate be an integer multiple of 35 for best motion clarity (so for example if you have a 144 Hz monitor, you should use it on 105 or 140 Hz via custom refresh rate tool).

For me, it's uncapped fps/144 Hz, no sync of any kind, but there're some levels I prefer speedrunning on 35 fps/105 Hz (like Doom 2 map 18 or NUTS).



lexluthermiester said:


> Good grief! That's ALOT of dead monsters!


Roughly the same amount behind my back, and a LOT more in different areas. *: D*

Didn't like slaughter WADs, but lately I started to appreciate them more. It's just completely different gameplay than 'traditional' mapsets; it's more like a puzzle how to handle a literal ocean of enemies, but it's funny how quickly you normalize insane threats.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 23, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> Shit, I just saw Skyrim also has autowalk. I feel old


Well honestly I did spend a dozen hours in that game too before I discovered that button.

My middle finger was relieved!


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Nov 24, 2022)

Just some video. Game is coming back on December 7th. It feels exactly like the Original Paragon and plays perfectly fine. I just wish they add alot more maps when its back out.





2560x1400p Max Settings.


----------



## Sithaer (Nov 24, 2022)

u2konline said:


> Just some video. Game is coming back on December 7th. It feels exactly like the Original Paragon and plays perfectly fine. I just wish they add alot more maps when its back out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh nice, thanks for the heads up!
I've kinda liked this game but when I started playing it the last time it was already about to close down. _'only played vs bots but that was fine with me'_


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 24, 2022)

Microprose is remastering B-17 Flying Fortress:








						B-17 Flying Fortress : The Mighty 8th Redux  | MicroProse
					

The classic game remastered. Feel the power of flying a 10-men crew on a B-17 over occupied Europe in WWII. Plan the mission, choose your men and take action in every post onboard, from pilot to bombardier and machine gunners. Get ready for a high-flying adventure in this all-time classic remake.



					www.microprose.com
				



and making a new entry in the series:








						B-17 The Flying Fortress: The Bloody 100th  | MicroProse
					

Manage and take control of the 10-man crew of a B-17 Flying Fortress as they attempt to complete 25 harrowing missions inspired by the real-life battles of The Bloody 100th Bomber group.



					www.microprose.com


----------



## SN2716057 (Nov 24, 2022)

A game I play on my Asrock A300 (3200G) which btw runs fine driving my massive monitor. [Pentiment]


----------



## QuietBob (Nov 24, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> A game I play on my Asrock A300 (3200G) which btw runs fine driving my massive monitor. [Pentiment]


Wishlisted, thanks for sharing! This looks truly original. I am reminded of The Immortal John Diptych by Joe Richardson


----------



## LifeOnMars (Nov 24, 2022)

Also wishlisted Pentiment. Hadn't heard of it and it is definitely my type of game. Choices matter, with a unique art style and approach. Thanks @SN2716057


----------



## nomdeplume (Nov 25, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> Uncharted really is a stunning looking game on about the same level of quality as SOTTR. Similarities abound with those white ledges, ropes etc but I think the jury's still out on who copied who.
> Not that I care, really.
> View attachment 268779



Skimming backwards in this thread today I was intrigued enough to watch some gameplay and was struck by this similarity.  

SOTTR ended up being something I greatly enjoyed recently.  Tempted to try Uncharted after an interim game or two.  You sealed it for me with that screenshot.


----------



## Audioave10 (Nov 25, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> Microprose is remastering B-17 Flying Fortress:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool! That is from the year 2000.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 25, 2022)

Grabbed the game Nartia Boy on GOG a few days ago. Very strong Tron & Matrix vibes to the story and presentation, though it's still unique so far. Having a blast!








						Narita Boy
					

StoryFlashback to the 80s. The Creator, a genius of his time, creates a video game




					www.gog.com
				



65% off currently, but a great game even at full price!


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 25, 2022)

Straight into the action and loads of loot. I like that in a game.


----------



## Frick (Nov 25, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> A game I play on my Asrock A300 (3200G) which btw runs fine driving my massive monitor. [Pentiment]



Bought it, but refunded. I assume I'll like it, but I want to play it on the laptop and you can't rebind the keys (because of a bug) and WASD only in a game like that just felt wrong. Will get again one day. Maybe today.

Bought and refunded Grounded too. Played for 40 minutes, but there is something really off putting about it. It just felt weird playing.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 25, 2022)

The original Far Cry. I remember finishing it only once; back in 2007. Yet I arrived in the Catacombs and I remember that this place SUCKS.


----------



## 64K (Nov 25, 2022)

Lenne said:


> The original Far Cry. I remember finishing it only once; back in 2007. Yet I arrived in the Catacombs and I remember that this place SUCKS.



That Far Cry was the best for me. It's a classic imo. I gave up on Far Cry games after FC3 and Blood Dragon. No doubt that Ubisoft will continue to churn the Far Cry games out though.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 25, 2022)

64K said:


> That Far Cry was the best for me. It's a classic imo. I gave up on Far Cry games after FC3 and Blood Dragon. No doubt that Ubisoft will continue to churn the Far Cry games out though.


FC3 is still a masterpiece, I do have FC4 and 5 but they haven't given me that similar kick in the ass like FC3 did.

Though I also started Crysis as well on the side. Sucks that Crytek hasn't released anything special in recent years (Crysis remasters and a VR game doesn't count lol)


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 25, 2022)

Lenne said:


> The original Far Cry. I remember finishing it only once; back in 2007. Yet I arrived in the Catacombs and I remember that this place SUCKS.


That is still eminently playable today and can be as tough as nails. I still have the CD version which I patched to the official AMDx64 version which ups the graphics a tad.
There's also a save mod if you don't like checkpoints.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 25, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> That is still eminently playable today and can be as tough as nails. I still have the CD version which I patched to the official AMDx64 version which ups the graphics a tad.
> There's also a save mod if you don't like checkpoints.


The AMD64 patch was cool back in the day. Though I'm not sure that does it work with the Steam version?


----------



## 64K (Nov 25, 2022)

Lenne said:


> FC3 is still a masterpiece, I do have FC4 and 5 but they haven't given me that similar kick in the ass like FC3 did.
> 
> Though I also started Crysis as well on the side. Sucks that Crytek hasn't released anything special in recent years (Crysis remasters and a VR game doesn't count lol)



It's a shame what happened to Crytek. They showed so much promise at one time.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 25, 2022)

64K said:


> It's a shame what happened to Crytek. They showed so much promise at one time.


Yeah, Far Cry and Crysis were years ahead of their time what it comes to graphics. Hell, even 18+ years later the first Far Cry looks surprisingly good (as does many other games from 2004, like Doom3, HL2 and Painkiller)..


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 25, 2022)

Lenne said:


> The AMD64 patch was cool back in the day. Though I'm not sure that does it work with the Steam version?


Might be worth a try, but I haven't got the Steam version. 
Here's a Steam discussion with links.








						AMD64 Patches for FC here :: Far Cry General Discussions
					

OK This one is for the AMD 64 upgrade and Extra Content patches only. Listed for XP but don't worry, works on all Win OS's. The AMD64 patches convert the game to version 1.32 so the AI seeing through solid objects is fixed. 1.32 is the best SP FarCry version. You can add as a non STEAM game OR...




					steamcommunity.com


----------



## Frick (Nov 26, 2022)

I think Rimworld broke me. The new expansion introduces children.

Sometimes your colony get calls from people in need of help, often they're held prisoner buy some faction or other. The game has since release changed, I think the difficulty of those missions has increased (and basically anything that gets you extra colonists has been reworked and nerfed). So usually I don't bother. This time however, a three-year old has managed to steal a radio and calls me for help. She's guarded by turrets and mortars and god knows what else. It's early game. I genuinely don't have the tools or resources to do a breakout like that. So I ignore it. In my mind the scene is crystal clear: She manages to get a hold of a radio, a very young child, and manages to get a messege out on a frequency she might not know. She's been clever and has observed her surroundings, so she does have a good report of where she is and what any rescuers (adults) would encounter. And the messege is heard! But the people chooses to ignore it because it's too difficult for them. "Not the right time" they think. "But the harvest!" they think. "Turrets are really dangerous aren't they" they think. And so they ignore it. She waits. The girl waits. She did her best. It didn't matter. Because I failed her.

Honestly I don't think I've been cut so deep from a game ever. And it's by my own doing. I could have rescued her. Turrets are dangerous, but I had good medics and some decent weapons. It would have been possible. But I didn't do it, and now the girl is lost forever.

I was feeling a bit done with Rimworld to be honest, but kids man. They change you. The game is alive again.


----------



## SN2716057 (Nov 26, 2022)

Frick said:


> Bought it, but refunded. I assume I'll like it, but I want to play it on the laptop and you can't rebind the keys (because of a bug) and WASD only in a game like that just felt wrong. Will get again one day. Maybe today.
> ..


I only use mouse to play. Point and click 4 life.
-
I tried the latest Return to Monkey Island but no. It didn't do it for me.


----------



## Sithaer (Nov 26, 2022)

Finally started playing Cyberpunk for real, I mean I already had the game but so far I only used it as a benchmark tool.
Started with a new char from 0 with a diff background and gonna take my time with this one.

Playing with tweaked settings based on Digital Foundry's detailed benchmark and some of my personal preferences. _'RT lights/reflections at ultra + DLSS Quality/sharpen at 0.35'_
This way the game holds around 50-60 fps depending on the scene and thats enough for me in a game like this, looks pretty good too.





Considering how slowly I progress with games nowadays this will take me months, Witcher 3 Goty took me 1+ month easily and I was playing more at the time.
That and I'm sure I will get sidetracked with Callisto Protocol at least.


----------



## robot zombie (Nov 27, 2022)

Been playing Elden Ring on and off today. Cleaned house at Carian Manor. Those hands can be such a pain. IF you're engaging them right, it's only tedious and not stressful. But it is high stress or take a lot of time. I ended up using the fire pot trick. Even in the ground, a pot will draw them out so they can't hit you wit the devastating grab. When they're out, being hit with another pot will make them catch on fire and lose a big chunk of health. They roll around for a few seconds, giving you time to approach and land a strong jump attack, killing them. I systematically cleaned out the courtyard. I had 36 Somber Smithing Stone [2]'s by the end of that. I also had ~14k runes to show for it.

Loretta is easy as long as you know when to mount-dodge. The perfumers outside got a better jump on me than her. The manor as a whole is way easier than the academy. The college has ganks so definitive and constricting that you know they are there and still can't avoid them, just brace and plan your reaction correctly. The manor really doesn't - even if it has a ton of ganks, they're all easily bypassed or dealt with cleanly by patience alone.

I also finished the Liurnia time-of-day bosses I left behind before.

There was a Deathbird northeast of the Academy Gate Town swamp ruin area. He gave me a lot of trouble. I beat him on my first go this time, and about had a heart attack. I had used all 6 potions allocated by the time I had the Deathbird down to having just a good hit or two remaining - and I fucked it up twice when one more blow would've killed ME. That one is a bit tough with all of the frost AOE stuff. He was eating me up with that stuff. Catching without the stamina to escape.

I also had to deal with the morning Bell Bearing Hunter at the Church of Vows. Those guys sometimes give me trouble just with their default moveset. I always forget the power of rolling forward with them. I had just spent my remaining runes so I finally took some time to work it out and ended up finally besting him by just a hair, like with the deathbird. And now I finally know how to dodge all of their moves easily. It really is about staying in the fray. If you get back into the range of the red magic-sword-rope-swinging attacks, everything is a lot harder and they rack up lots of damage with you having almost no chance to recover from their combos. Whereas rolling into the attacks at the right times often puts you behind him. I'm still powerstancing so I have that very nasty attack that pops right out of the roll, as well as quick nasty jump attacks. I think I got two criticals on him.

Liurnia is nothing to me at this point. I run towards the Giant Crayfish now. All I have left is the area past Carian Manor, and I can't remember if I took the secret Abductor Virgin teleport you can fall to from the academy into the little volcano dungeon. There is also that tower that you can only finish on Ranni's questline, as well as the cliffside ruins/caves that take you up to Altus Plateau. Other than that, I have done everything in Liurnia. The midgame areas of Caelid are next, I think.

I'm like level 74 and feeling like it's time to respec. I'm gonna go from powerstancing with the Moonveil and Uchigatana (even DEX/INT split) to using a staff with just the Moonveil (INT heavy with secondary DEX.) I'm about to get the Moonveil to B scaling with INT. I had kept both DEX and INT ~30 since I'm running this hybrid thing, but with investments in INT now, the damage can start running up big time with what I can use. I think I can drop DEX from 28 to 18 and throw that in INT. Pull a little out of END since I won't be carrying the weight of two kaytans. I think I have like 24 points in Mind, which I'll just keep. I feel like the 30 vigor I have is low for approaching level 75, though. I want to put it closer to 40 when I reallocate. I may actually still keep ~20 DEX for a little bit of casting speed and falling boost, as well as using the bow with good fire arrows to save FP, and keep my phsyical strike damage special-utility weapons. Definitely gotta start pivoting harder towards INT, though. I've got the sorceries and gear. Just need the power to use it and I think I'll have a fairly strong character on hand.


I think I got my first Larval Tear on the northeast end of friggin Limgrave... by accident. See, there's a cliff along that road to the bridge with that mad pumpkin... a random platform jutting out that you can fall to from the enemy camp up above. It looks like there's just another of the many zombie guys doing his digging in the general area there. There are actually a few little cliff platforms next to that road with zombies on em. The road forks where that cliff starts and goes to a camp with Godrick's knights...

...but one particular cliff there hides an invisible Runebear that only appears when you land on it! That's a *HELL* of a thing to find there! It could be the first one you encounter in the game if you're very, very unlucky lol. You'll be super low-level, and it will literally be right on top of you with nowhere to go but down. But he drops a Larval Tear. I was such a low level and I barely survived. But of course one of the worst Runebear ganks is one of the few with a really GOOD reward.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Nov 27, 2022)

Wellllpp...back to playing Conan Exiles to try out the new Sorcery DLC. So far, its been a disappointment. You have to collect scrolls and they are spread out all over the map, lots and lots of travel, not a fan of this amount of travel. One good side is that you cant farm the scrolls from the same place. One bad side is that its useless for combat until you gather about half the spells (scrolls) when you can begin summoning pets/thralls. Another thing is the mechanics of it, you have to select from a menu (of sorts) by aiming the cross-hair at a rune to get to the next menu which might or might not be spells list, the problem and that its a very slow process that could be sped up if they assigned hotkeys to each menu/list.


----------



## robot zombie (Nov 28, 2022)

Taking it slow in Elden Ring today. I started by actually doing Fringefolk Hero's Grave (the place accessed with two stonesword keys right after the training cave at the start of the game.) Easy to forget that one. It sucks, too. That chariot is a pain in the ass... though you can kill it if you drop to the left gap when the path becomes a narrower bridge, and take the path back up to where you can eventually shoot some exploding pots that fall on top of it.) It's just that along that same route, is a double-ambush of grafted scions. One can actually be spotted on the ceiling though. I just figured that out. It was handy to get a few arrows in and agro just one at a time. They're not bad on their own. They're bad when there's two, you can't summon, and there are a ton of edges to fall off of. Hurry across the bridge after dropping the fits so you don't have to fight the next one there. The pew/altar area gives you some room to dodge. He jumps through the hole in the ceiling as you approach the loot in the center.

Going all the way down the big slopes and dodging the chariot/fighting the hero ghosties instead of taking the secret drop-down route, takes you to an Ulcerated Tree Spirit. I was silly and called my Jellyfish (upgraded a few times, it becomes really tanky and draws slow, but steady agro with its poison shots, while also being immune to attacks spreading on the ground - incredibly useful.) The problem is, the thing just moves like crazy bouncing between targeting. I kept getting smacked, not reading the timings right. The tree spirits look and move a bit like Wraiths, but there's actually only a few little moments when they can actually nail you. I had a very easy time going without the summon. You can speed it up by jump-dodging into heavy jump-attacks, set up crits. It's tanky and moves a lot. That's about it.

It's all worth doing. The Tree Spirit drops a GOLDEN SEED and 15K RUNES. The alternate route with Scions nets you and Erdtree's Favor talisman (which I'm actually using for my build.) Finishing the Scion route and killing the chariot nets you a good chunk more runes, and an Erdtree Greatbow, which I believe is a holy giant bow. That thing, I doubt is great but the other rewards are killer.

After that, I went and joined with Ranni. Gonna talk to Selvius and get the potion. I'm going to just give it to the Dung Eater later. Finish the quests with the other related characters in that little quest cloud. I forgot that Ranni's questline takes you to Soifra, which is actually perfect.


Now, at level 76, I've respecced to carry a staff on the left and the Moonveil on the right. Things are starting to come together.


- DEX was taken to 18, the minimum to equip the MoonveiI. I've decided that I want to get INT to a good level for better sorceries and good base damage to scale the katana, and the I can add some DEX to speed things up.
- I also dropped my END from like 24 to 18, to keep some good armor and carry some range of gear/tools. I might've been able to do with a point or two less, but I do need stamina, too.
- I want to have 40 Vigor by level 81, 35 is good - it's already more HP than I can heal and I will have enough tears to add more capacity by level 81.
- After that, I'll focus on getting my INT up to a virtual 52 so I can utilize Azur's Glintstone Staff and its fast casting speed. Right now it's actually at 36, getting a +6 INT boost from the Double Burger Wizard King Crown in exchange for a little slice of HP and stamina. With that, I can equip the Azur Staff by level 91.
- Obviously I keep mind at the 20 it was at before, because I'm now using Moonveil a bit more for its sick AoW and also casting on top. I'll need more FP.

I'm basically focusing on getting a little more in HP, and then hitting magic power hard before gathering more FP and sliding up a little DEX for bigger, slower spells.

Here's the gear setup:



I figure the Carian Knight's Set is most suitable. I also just think it looks cool with the ornate leather embroidery and chains with that regal blue coat and fine steel armor. The Twinsage Crown is hideous, but extremely practical for the big INT boost. The Carian Glintblade Staff is the best I have right now, and has the bonus of boosting my Glintblade sorceries. Unfortunately I am snagged on upgrading it. I need 12 Smithing Stone [3]'s to help the scaling. But I'll have those soon enough. For now, it's doing great damage.

As far as talismans go, I use the Erdtree's Favor and Cerulean Medallion for the FP boosts, and then the Carian Filigreed Crest to reduce FP cost for everything.

All in all, a decent melee/caster hybrid thus far. We'll see how I come out of Soifra's underground areas.


----------



## Assimilator (Nov 28, 2022)

Bought Wolfenstein II: The New Colossus on Steam Autumn Sale, just finished it. Not impressed, it's not nearly as good as its predecessor.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 28, 2022)

Assimilator said:


> Bought Wolfenstein II: The New Colossus on Steam Autumn Sale, just finished it. Not impressed, it's not nearly as good as its predecessor.


True. RTCW and Wolf2009 were better.


----------



## outpt (Nov 29, 2022)

dying light 2 and FSR2 with RT turned on this is a visual feast . Cyberpunk 2077.


----------



## nomdeplume (Nov 29, 2022)

the Hunter: Call of the Wild.   Definitely a MP component to this game I haven't checked out yet. 

Think hours of wandering in the wild being as quiet as possible with nothing happening.  Very little shooting and just enough structure to make you travel around.  Then with no warning in pitch dark carrying a tiny underpowered gun...


----------



## SN2716057 (Nov 29, 2022)

nomdeplume said:


> the Hunter: Call of the Wild.   Definitely a MP component to this game I haven't checked out yet.
> 
> Think hours of wandering in the wild being as quiet as possible with nothing happening.  Very little shooting and just enough structure to make you travel around.  Then with no warning in pitch dark carrying a tiny underpowered gun...
> 
> View attachment 272141


Then..you see him..a furry


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 29, 2022)

Portal with RTX Free DLC Available December 8, with Full Ray Tracing & NVIDIA DLSS 3
					

Check out our new Portal with RTX DLSS 3 video, see the game’s system requirements, save the date for our launch party, and win GeForce RTX 40 Series GPUs.



					www.nvidia.com


----------



## LifeOnMars (Nov 29, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Portal with RTX Free DLC Available December 8, with Full Ray Tracing & NVIDIA DLSS 3
> 
> 
> Check out our new Portal with RTX DLSS 3 video, see the game’s system requirements, save the date for our launch party, and win GeForce RTX 40 Series GPUs.
> ...


LOL RTX 3080 1080p High 60? Thanks but no thanks. Love Portal but those requirements are ridiculous. Pushing DLSS3 eh. Good job it's free, I'll push it to the max at 2160/DLSS Quality and see how it does.


----------



## Sithaer (Nov 29, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Portal with RTX Free DLC Available December 8, with Full Ray Tracing & NVIDIA DLSS 3
> 
> 
> Check out our new Portal with RTX DLSS 3 video, see the game’s system requirements, save the date for our launch party, and win GeForce RTX 40 Series GPUs.
> ...



Well damn, another RT update title to torture my 3060 Ti with and see what happens, don't feel like re playing Portal but I will check it out since its free. _'another one being Witcher 3'_


----------



## Blaeza (Nov 29, 2022)

Warzone 2.0


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Nov 29, 2022)

They sure make photo mode fun.  The game isn't half-bad either.  I'd say 80% Pixar Movie, 20% Souls-ish


----------



## Sithaer (Nov 29, 2022)

Super Firm Tofu said:


> They sure make photo mode fun.  The game isn't half-bad either.  I'd say 80% Pixar Movie, 20% Souls-ish
> 
> View attachment 272233
> 
> ...



Oh Kena, such a rare sight around here.
Loved that game to its bits, beautiful scenery/cute main char and fun gameplay tho the late boss fights can be challenging but its doable.
I had the game pre ordered and not a single regret, with the free update and NG+ I will definitely play it again one day.


----------



## Zareek (Nov 30, 2022)

Urbek City Builder, a very addictive yet simple game.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 30, 2022)

I'm looking forward to playing Kena someday, I'm playing Dishonored 1, 2, and then Death of the Outsider after I finish 2.

I never gave the Dishonored franchise its proper due, even though I loved the original game, I never even got halfway. Got distracted by something else.

Hoping to do a story completion of the entire Dishonored franchise over the coming few weeks. 

Can't decide if I want use a xbox controller or keyboard/mouse for these games...


----------



## outpt (Nov 30, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I'm looking forward to playing Kena someday.


very good game and some very tough boss fights.


----------



## Sithaer (Nov 30, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I'm looking forward to playing Kena someday, I'm playing Dishonored 1, 2, and then Death of the Outsider after I finish 2.
> 
> I never gave the Dishonored franchise its proper due, even though I loved the original game, I never even got halfway. Got distracted by something else.
> 
> ...



Dishonored is possibly an underrated game, I've played the first game and its expansions and damn its a good game and I plan on playing Dishonored 2 too one day.









I've played the game with keyboard+mouse tho thats normal for me cause its what I grew up on. 
Controller is only for fighting games and walking simulators for me.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 30, 2022)

Zareek said:


> Urbek City Builder, a very addictive yet simple game.


It really is. My sweetheart loves it!


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 30, 2022)

Sithaer said:


> Dishonored is possibly an underrated game, I've played the first game and its expansions and damn its a good game and I plan on playing Dishonored 2 too one day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



since Dishonored is  first person game, i probably will opt for mouse and keyboard. 

its really only games like assassins creed odyssey i will want to do controller with.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 30, 2022)

YES



WH40K flavor score 11/10 so far...


----------



## InVasMani (Dec 1, 2022)

I think Fatshark hit the nail on the head with WH40K especially the atmosphere of it. Amazing visual details to this game that draws you into the environment.


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 1, 2022)

Vayra86 said:


> YESView attachment 272328
> 
> WH40K flavor score 11/10 so far...


Played open beta for a bit. It would be great with a group of friends.


----------



## SN2716057 (Dec 1, 2022)

Skyrim SE


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 1, 2022)

InVasMani said:


> I think Fatshark hit the nail on the head with WH40K especially the atmosphere of it. Amazing visual details to this game that draws you into the environment.


Yeah, its a treat  I get a strong Mordheim vibe from the whole warband idea too, more so than I had with Vermintide, I think a big part of that is the fact you can now have the same class more often and of course the Ogryn class  That bloke is fat tho. Annoying as hell, he's always in the way, but even that just adds to the suspense lol. I rolled a Veteran so I'm basically losing half my accuracy score on that dude.

The gun handling though... holy crap its good. The lasgun is my first favorite for now. Single shot hitscan combat, its fantastic, especially with a clip of 69+ shots... They also absolutely nailed the audio.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 1, 2022)

@SN2716057  I used to be an adventurer like him.....

Currently dividing my time between "The Entropy Centre", "Gotham Knights" and some casual exploration in "Sable" Looking forward to "The Callisto Protocol" but may hold off until the holidays when I can just blitz it and hopefully any bugfixes needed have been released.


----------



## InVasMani (Dec 2, 2022)

It's easy to outrun the guards of Skyrim because all their knees are shot.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 2, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> Skyrim SE



What mods are using? Just curious


----------



## SN2716057 (Dec 2, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> What mods are using? Just curious


Currently only PATRICIAN ENB & Widescreen Fix as all other mods don't seem to work.

Edit: I just reinstalled the game, so far all mods work again. But I play in windowed mode, atm.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 2, 2022)

> Need for Speed Unbound has In-Game Issues with RTX 4090 that can only be fixed with VBIOS Update



Well that's not good..


----------



## Lagin (Dec 2, 2022)

Reference my avatar. since game went beta I play DDO almost everyday. Outdated UI, the most complex rpg D&D based game ever. Immense learning curve, (which drives away new players imo). F1 22', Solasta


----------



## sepheronx (Dec 2, 2022)

I tried playing Subnautica again.

While the game is great and beautiful, I have a natural fear of the Ocean.  Let alone an Ocean with Giant sea monsters who make loud roaring sounds in the water and randomly appear behind you and eat you.

Those damn Leviathans or Reapers, as soon as I see one headed my way I alt+F4.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 2, 2022)

sepheronx said:


> I tried playing Subnautica again.
> 
> While the game is great and beautiful, I have a natural fear of the Ocean.  Let alone an Ocean with Giant sea monsters who make loud roaring sounds in the water and randomly appear behind you and eat you.
> 
> Those damn Leviathans or Reapers, as soon as I see one headed my way I alt+F4.


LOL, are you also one of those unfortunate kids that got to see The Abyss waaaay too early for comfort?









						The Abyss - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




That was a traumatic experience at 6 y.o. let me tell you. Underwater just wasn't the same thing anymore.


----------



## sepheronx (Dec 2, 2022)

Vayra86 said:


> LOL, are you also one of those unfortunate kids that got to see The Abyss waaaay too early for comfort?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Funny enough I saw it not as young but it never bothered me.  I dunno why but I always felt that movie was boring.

But I always had this fear of the ocean for some reason and never could explain it.  It just makes it so much worst with colossal sea monsters who want to eat you.


----------



## Sithaer (Dec 2, 2022)

sepheronx said:


> Funny enough I saw it not as young but it never bothered me.  I dunno why but I always felt that movie was boring.
> 
> But I always had this fear of the ocean for some reason and never could explain it.  It just makes it so much worst with colossal sea monsters who want to eat you.



Personally I have a mild to bad arachnophobia and if they are close enough/detailed looking in games even that way it can trigger it and ofc bunch of games have to have spiders in them..
It can be traced back to a childhood trauma with spiders and ever since that I can't stand them and get this unrealistic fear of them, those black spiders in Witcher 3 also made me feel very uncomfortable so I tried to avoid them. _'lets not even talk about those mutant spider things jumping on your gas mask in Metro games..  I would rather fight that mutated zombie bear again ' _


----------



## Frick (Dec 2, 2022)

sepheronx said:


> I tried playing Subnautica again.
> 
> While the game is great and beautiful, I have a natural fear of the Ocean.  Let alone an Ocean with Giant sea monsters who make loud roaring sounds in the water and randomly appear behind you and eat you.
> 
> Those damn Leviathans or Reapers, as soon as I see one headed my way I alt+F4.



It ain't random though. You hear them, and you fear them, and you avoid them. Such a great game. It's a shame it hasn't gripped you entirely, and I will expand on this below:

Thief 2: The Metal Age. The year is 200X, so some years after the game's actual release. Dated graphics. Big maps. Remember the time when you were just dropped in a corner of a massive level with very unhelpful maps and no quest trackers or anything? Like that. There's a crypt at this level. Assuming there's stuff to steal down there I go down and just walk about. I walk around, there are some things to steal and so I steal them. I walk down a corridor and turning a corner at the other end (which is quite nearby) there is a thing. A demon? An undead? Whatever it is, it makes some noises and it scared the living daylights out of me and so I turn around, run up the ladder and run to the other end of the level to catch my breath. And that is how deep in the game I was. I didn't alt+F4. I didn't try to fight it. I ran, literally as far as the game allowed me, and when I had gathered my wits I went somewhere else. Stole other things and eventually did the thing I was supposed to do.

And that right there is the height of immersion. It had nothing to do with graphics, just writing and sound and design. Subnautica is basically on that level if you go in blind. I had no idea what the game was, and it was absolutely delightful.



Sithaer said:


> Personally I have a mild to bad arachnophobia and if they are close enough/detailed looking in games even that way it can trigger it and ofc bunch of games have to have spiders in them..
> It can be traced back to a childhood trauma with spiders and ever since that I can't stand them and get this unrealistic fear of them, those black spiders in Witcher 3 also made me feel very uncomfortable so I tried to avoid them. _'lets not even talk about those mutant spider things jumping on your gas mask in Metro games..  I would rather fight that mutated zombie bear again ' _



But spiders are cool and nice!


----------



## sepheronx (Dec 2, 2022)

Frick said:


> It ain't random though. You hear them, and you fear them, and you avoid them. Such a great game. It's a shame it hasn't gripped you entirely, and I will expand on this below:
> 
> Thief 2: The Metal Age. The year is 200X, so some years after the game's actual release. Dated graphics. Big maps. Remember the time when you were just dropped in a corner of a massive level with very unhelpful maps and no quest trackers or anything? Like that. There's a crypt at this level. Assuming there's stuff to steal down there I go down and just walk about. I walk around, there are some things to steal and so I steal them. I walk down a corridor and turning a corner at the other end (which is quite nearby) there is a thing. A demon? An undead? Whatever it is, it makes some noises and it scared the living daylights out of me and so I turn around, run up the ladder and run to the other end of the level to catch my breath. And that is how deep in the game I was. I didn't alt+F4. I didn't try to fight it. I ran, literally as far as the game allowed me, and when I had gathered my wits I went somewhere else. Stole other things and eventually did the thing I was supposed to do.
> 
> ...


Well OK.

Point of the matter is, while the game is great, giant sea monsters. Not so much.

It's truly terrifying without it being a horror game.  Devs did indeed do a fantastic job.

I'll play more of it and try to complete it but avoiding the reapers seem to be an impossible task for me as they always swim faster than I do and catch up quick.


----------



## Frick (Dec 2, 2022)

sepheronx said:


> Well OK.
> 
> Point of the matter is, while the game is great, giant sea monsters. Not so much.
> 
> It's truly terrifying without it being a horror game.  Devs did indeed do a fantastic job.



Let it consume you. You can run from the monsters, instead of alt-f4'ing!


----------



## sepheronx (Dec 3, 2022)

Frick said:


> Let it consume you. You can run from the monsters, instead of alt-f4'ing!


No

Too scared buddy.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 3, 2022)

I have no willpower...I just bought 'The Callisto Protocol' and downloading right now. Sucker


----------



## sepheronx (Dec 3, 2022)

LifeOnMars said:


> I have no willpower...I just bought 'The Callisto Protocol' and downloading right now. Sucker


on the PC? Oh man.  Enjoy the stutter fest.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 3, 2022)

LifeOnMars said:


> I have no willpower...I just bought 'The Callisto Protocol' and downloading right now. Sucker



try not to go over your 2 hr limit... cause you may need to refund... its got terrible reviews due to not working right on PC.

in other news, I just got an email saying I had 2 free games come with my 13600kf purchase from launch day (its like 35 days late email I guess?), had no idea it came with free games when I originally got it. Antonline just sent me an email though, I got Redout 2 and Gotham Knight for free. cool deal

Will probably give Redout 2 a try sooner rather than later, arcade racing sounds fun right now


----------



## SN2716057 (Dec 3, 2022)

A bit of Skyrim SE to test the mods and Valheim to test my building schematics.


----------



## kapone32 (Dec 3, 2022)

Frick said:


> But spiders are cool and nice!


To hack apart with your sword or Mace or blow them apart with a lightning or fire spell. Been loving that since Diablo.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 3, 2022)

Oh man it's so beautiful maxed but crazy demanding at 4k with all RT and yes shaders most definitely causing stutter on first play. Patch is due to drop soon, I'll try tomorrow morning and report back.

EDIT - Patch released and game is fixed woop woop. Guess what I'll be playing all weekend


----------



## sepheronx (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 3, 2022)

I never noticed this before, but in God of War PC game, it has Pagefile in red letters... does this mean I should try to increase my Page File limits?  I'm on Win 11... any advice welcome







sepheronx said:


> View attachment 272751



glad to see you having fun mate, that's what it's about!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 3, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> I never noticed this before, but in God of War PC game, it has Pagefile in red letters... does this mean I should try to increase my Page File limits? I'm on Win 11... any advice welcome


That is the games way of complaining. However, you have 32GB of RAM. You don't need a huge pagefile. However, bumping it up to 4GB(4096MB min/max) wouldn't hurt anything. It would just take up more space on your drive.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 3, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> I never noticed this before, but in God of War PC game, it has Pagefile in red letters... does this mean I should try to increase my Page File limits?  I'm on Win 11... any advice welcome
> 
> View attachment 272786
> 
> ...


seems the game thinks your page file is locked to 2 GB exactly: 2048. RAM also looks like total capacity and not usage. So yeah Perhaps its red because 2 GB is too small.


----------



## TheDeeGee (Dec 3, 2022)

Half way through the Call of Duty 2 campaign, after that Red Faction 1.

After that either Serious Sam 2 or Far Cry 1.


----------



## Shihab (Dec 4, 2022)

Resident Evil 3.
Tbh, I liked the original Nemesis more. There is something missing with this one. That "STARS" doesn't ring quite right...
Also 2019 Claire > 2020 Jill. Funny how it was the opposite for me 2 decades ago.



Spoiler: Not really a spoiler-pic, but still...



This section was waaaay anti-climactic...


----------



## Audioave10 (Dec 4, 2022)

TheDeeGee said:


> Half way through the Call of Duty 2 campaign, after that Red Faction 1.
> 
> After that either Serious Sam 2 or Far Cry 1.


You just listed many of my MOST liked older games I revisit every year or two. Nice!


----------



## nguyen (Dec 5, 2022)

Lol finished Slaanesh campaign in TW3 while having no idea what i'm doing


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 5, 2022)

Had fun rounds yesterday playing Squad. Ended up as mortar squad during one round, with something like 20 kills/28 incaps/2 deaths at the end. Some good fire support calls made by other squadleaders.

Also,
Page 666, hail Satan!


----------



## Mikell (Dec 5, 2022)

Age of empires


----------



## Frick (Dec 5, 2022)

Bought a month of WoW, started on Battle for Azeroth. Is it just me or are the cockney-light accents really terrible? They really annoy me.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 5, 2022)

nguyen said:


> Lol finished Slaanesh campaign in TW3 while having no idea what i'm doing
> View attachment 273082


That's kinda cool! You're an Elite!


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 6, 2022)

I just finished playing Call of Duty Infinite Warfare's campaign, won't be replaying or touching the multi, but holy shit that was a 10/10 campaign. At 125 fps (that's the cap) it was smooth as butter even maxed out, looked amazing, the space combat was fantastic, I actually had to lean around corners and use tactics to get past several areas. Truly a great game. Would have given anything to see that team make a full on 50+ hour single player only game. Fuck that was the most fun I have had in ages, decent story too. (The AI was surprisingly smart as well, even running away from me and tossing frags behind them to slow me down) Never seen anything like that before, it was epic as fuck

If you decide to play it, make sure you use v-sync in game menu, and make sure you getting 125 fps. Also, unluck the thrustbooster for your space combat as soon as you can, it makes the space combat so insanely fun. It makes you a bit weaker, but you can haul ass through asteroid fields to dodge incoming missiles, etc. Damn it was fun.  

Shame Activision never made an Inifnite Warfare 2, I am not really interested in any of their new stuff, haven't played CoD in years.


----------



## mechtech (Dec 6, 2022)

Game of life.........real life.............it's exhausting...........


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Dec 6, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> I just finished playing Call of Duty Infinite Warfare's campaign, won't be replaying or touching the multi, but holy shit that was a 10/10 campaign. At 125 fps (that's the cap) it was smooth as butter even maxed out, looked amazing, the space combat was fantastic, I actually had to lean around corners and use tactics to get past several areas. Truly a great game. Would have given anything to see that team make a full on 50+ hour single player only game. Fuck that was the most fun I have had in ages, decent story too. (The AI was surprisingly smart as well, even running away from me and tossing frags behind them to slow me down) Never seen anything like that before, it was epic as fuck
> 
> If you decide to play it, make sure you use v-sync in game menu, and make sure you getting 125 fps. Also, unluck the thrustbooster for your space combat as soon as you can, it makes the space combat so insanely fun. It makes you a bit weaker, but you can haul ass through asteroid fields to dodge incoming missiles, etc. Damn it was fun.
> 
> Shame Activision never made an Inifnite Warfare 2, I am not really interested in any of their new stuff, haven't played CoD in years.


I didn't even know this existed.  Normally when I see CoD, my eyes glaze over and I move on.  Not really into the glorified war stuff - If I want that, I'll turn on the news.
I'll add this to my wish list for the next time it's on sale.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 6, 2022)

Super Firm Tofu said:


> I didn't even know this existed.  Normally when I see CoD, my eyes glaze over and I move on.  Not really into the glorified war stuff - If I want that, I'll turn on the news.
> I'll add this to my wish list for the next time it's on sale.



The majority of the call of duty campaign's while shallow are decently fun. They also push the cod engine a lot harder than the MP does. 

It's also one of the engines actually optimized decently and typically even runs better on AMD hardware.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 6, 2022)

Has anyone played Horizon Zero Dawn?  If so would be grateful for any feedback on the game, it's on sale on Steam and I got a notification as it's on my wishlist although I don't recall putting it there............ maybe a little off topic but I could be playing it soon


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 6, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> Has anyone played Horizon Zero Dawn?  If so would be grateful for any feedback on the game, it's on sale on Steam and I got a notification as it's on my wishlist although I don't recall putting it there............ maybe a little off topic but I could be playing it soon



imho it's one of the better open world games even if you just focus on the story and don't do the side stuff. I'd recommend you at least do the hunter lodge stuff and the cauldrons though. it's slightly dated but still impressive visually in parts. Definitely worth a grab at a discounted price.


----------



## robot zombie (Dec 6, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> Has anyone played Horizon Zero Dawn?  If so would be grateful for any feedback on the game, it's on sale on Steam and I got a notification as it's on my wishlist although I don't recall putting it there............ maybe a little off topic but I could be playing it soon


All around solid, well-polished open world with a very good story (maybe one of the best, actually.) Finished it multiple times. My one complaint might be that as nice as the envornments really are, there really isnt much variety and it feels a little empty at times.

The combat is a pretty major strong suit. Discovering all of the bots, learning different strategies with different equipment is greeeaaaat. Actually yeah... its greatest strength is the core loop. No real innovation in mechanics - its more like a very good amalgam of popular things in other major open worlds. They just dont make the same old mistakes with them and the balance between gameplay, exploration, and quests never really misses.


----------



## Sithaer (Dec 6, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> Has anyone played Horizon Zero Dawn?  If so would be grateful for any feedback on the game, it's on sale on Steam and I got a notification as it's on my wishlist although I don't recall putting it there............ maybe a little off topic but I could be playing it soon



HZD was one of the reasons why I upgraded from my RX 570 to a GTX 1070 and the first thing I did with that card is to play HZD finally. _'it was unplayable on my 4GB RX 570 due to texture bugs'_
I really liked that game, I found the story and the whole setting/world interesting + it looked pretty and the combat wasn't bad either.
On a sale it definitely worths it imo if this type of a game is your thing, did not have any real issues with the game in overall only minor ones and it offered a fair ammount of hours to play. _'I only ignored the challenge stuff but did all of the actual side missions and the cauldrons aside from the main story'_

Now in the waiting room for the PC version of Forbidden West. _'I hope that will be a thing sooner or later'_


----------



## GamerGuy (Dec 6, 2022)

Not buying now, but when I get back, and have gotten the RX 7900 XTX, I intend to COD MW2 and The Calisto Protocol, maybe by then, most of the performance bugs have been patched out (for the latter).


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 6, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> Has anyone played Horizon Zero Dawn? If so would be grateful for any feedback on the game


It's grand adventure! Love it. Buy with confidence.
It's on GOG as well if you're inclined to the DRM free version.








						Horizon Zero Dawn™ Complete Edition
					

EARTH IS OURS NO MORE  Experience Aloy’s entire legendary quest to unravel the mysteries




					www.gog.com
				



Same price too.


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Dec 7, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> Has anyone played Horizon Zero Dawn?  If so would be grateful for any feedback on the game, it's on sale on Steam and I got a notification as it's on my wishlist although I don't recall putting it there............ maybe a little off topic but I could be playing it soon



Another positive vote from me.  Also, this is the highest discount to date on the game.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 8, 2022)

Franklin keeps saying “This don’t make no fucking sense!”...
What am I doing wrong?....


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 9, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Franklin keeps saying “This don’t make no fucking sense!”...
> What am I doing wrong?....


What mission are you on?


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 9, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> It's grand adventure! Love it. Buy with confidence.
> It's on GOG as well if you're inclined to the DRM free version.
> 
> 
> ...



grabbing this on GoG now, so glad I didn't buy Dragonflight. the idea that a literal one month sub to a game costs the same as the entirety of a game like HZD blows me away.

this is going to be beautiful in high refresh 1440p.  

edit: I just noticed some of the reviews on GoG are saying even the GoG version of this game collects your web activity??? wtf...


----------



## Frick (Dec 9, 2022)

WoW Battle for Azeroth. It's heaps better than Legion.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 10, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> edit: I just noticed some of the reviews on GoG are saying even the GoG version of this game collects your web activity??? wtf...


I have not had that experience. Of course then again, I don't allow most games on the internet(blocked in firewall).

EDIT:
So I got a discount code for the following game and after watching a number of reviews decided to pull the trigger.








						Outward Definitive Edition
					

If you own the original Outward base game and The Three Brothers DLC on GOG.COM, you can




					www.gog.com
				



It was only $17 and after playing it for a few minutes, and following advice found in the reviews, I have to say, this is quite good!


----------



## copenhagen69 (Dec 10, 2022)

Risk Online ... getting wild over here lol


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Dec 11, 2022)

copenhagen69 said:


> Risk Online ... getting wild over here lol


Seems risky...


----------



## nomdeplume (Dec 11, 2022)

More Hunter COTW - Finding my approach to this game is going to work very well for using a bow.  Yet nearly everything except bunnies can be aggressive enough to make it a fitting change of scenery from Shadow of the Tomb Raider.


----------



## S73fan (Dec 11, 2022)

Fallout4, sometimes Hell let loose, Insurgency: Sandstorm and Rising Storm 2: Vietnam.
​


----------



## Tomgang (Dec 11, 2022)

Right now I am playing throw the wolfenstein games and I am at the last game so far. Wolfenstein: youngblood. 

Next after that here very soon, I am planning spending some time on Witcher 3 next gen update. I never got a chance to complete it, but now I have some time to do that amd with the new update, that seems like a good time to do that. Also now out is cold and dark.


----------



## jormungand (Dec 11, 2022)

nomdeplume said:


> More Hunter COTW - Finding my approach to this game is going to work very well for using a bow.  Yet nearly everything except bunnies can be aggressive enough to make it a fitting change of scenery from Shadow of the Tomb Raider.
> 
> View attachment 273970View attachment 273971


i stopped playing cuz there was a mission hunting a blacktail from 300 mts away in a zone where it never spawned. i try all kind of scents, lures and calls. no luck.
Kraken Bridge mission


----------



## AusWolf (Dec 11, 2022)

God of War (PC version). At first try, it seemed to me like a bleak ripoff of Old Norse mythology with overly cheesy, superhero-style combat, but the more I play it, the more I love it! I thought it was going to be a story-intensive game, but now it looks more like a walking simulator in Viking tales, which I think is awesome.


----------



## nomdeplume (Dec 11, 2022)

jormungand said:


> i stopped playing cuz there was a mission hunting a blacktail from 300 mts away in a zone where it never spawned. i try all kind of scents, lures and calls. no luck.
> Kraken Bridge mission



At least currently Kraken Bridge is a Whitetail (nonexistent) from within 32m.  South Lake is [deer?] from at least 280m.  
Feeling I'm getting is the dev's force you into moving around a lot to either game the spawning algorithm or wander and revisit areas. 
In the case of an area as confined as Kraken Bridge I think you need to find tracks or leave.  Instead of hoping something materializes.   

COTW just had a large update.  You might revisit the game and find a few changes that make it fun again.


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 11, 2022)

@nomdeplume why are you supporting a company that made a game about animal cruelty? you're not gonna answer this, and I don't expect you to. What I do expect from you is to get yourself triggered so in the future you can make a difference. 
You can play Hatred on Steam, GTA 4 (where you can kill a pregnant woman with a grenade launcher), or Postal. There are all funny games, considering you are simulating killing human characters. So basically any other single video game ever made, cuz in Witcher as far as you are concerned those soldiers have families at home. 

---------
And speaking about killing humans or animals cruelty. Fear, not The Last Oricru, has got you covered. You kill mutated rat people and some zombie dudes 









It's a soul game with an online co-op. Unlike Elden Ring, no one can invade you when you are playing with your friend. But if anything this has an epic story.


----------



## AusWolf (Dec 11, 2022)

Cvrk said:


> @nomdeplume why are you supporting a company that made a game about animal cruelty? you're not gonna answer this, and I don't expect you to. What I do expect from you is to get yourself triggered so in the future you can make a difference.
> You can play Hatred on Steam, GTA 4 (where you can kill a pregnant woman with a grenade launcher), or Postal. There are all funny games, considering you are simulating killing human characters. So basically any other single video game ever made, cuz in Witcher as far as you are concerned those soldiers have families at home.


If this is supposed to be a sarcastic comment, please indicate.

You do realise that this thread is about games, and not acts in the real world, right? Just because you hunt animals in a game, it doesn't mean the game promotes animal cruelty. Not to mention that witchers don't hunt humans - they only kill when it's necessary for self-defence. If you, the player, go after humans yourself, that's on you (but still, no one judges you, because like I said, it's a game). 

Edit: Equally, GTA is not a game about killing pregnant women, and Postal is not a simulator of anything. If you think it is, you're missing the point. Shaking off the restraints of the real world and having some light-hearted, escapist fun isn't all bad.


----------



## robot zombie (Dec 11, 2022)

I got in a mood to play Metro Exodus again. I keep thinking about that Stalker trailer we all saw a while back. I'm opting to just do Sam's Story.

So I fired the game up. It loads in windowed fullscreen... and for the first moments, it's not aligned and part of the game runs offscreen. This brings me to pause, as I contemplate the fact that I've been playing a lot of Elden Ring, which I know to have a 60fps native lock. Before playing games like that, I also clock my 165hz display down to 60hz and flip to a profile that caps a couple fps below that for better frametime consistency and input response. Especially helpful in ER, which at times feels a lot like a DS3 character has been placed in a world of Bloodborne enemies.

Thing is, it turned out I had closed Metro Exodus for nothing. My monitor was already running at max speed. So what that means is I've been stretching 60 frames across 165 this whole time and not only did I not notice this, but I was having the best run of the game I've ever had. I've never felt so good about how fights went - how aware and in control I could be. They feel MUCH slower to me now. It's like the Meshuggah of combat systems in reality. Only fast in bursts, with repetitive, but tricky timing patterns and random deviations you have to learn to react to. It's all about how you approach offense and how/when exactly you pivot across moves. With enough practice, you can turn a snap decision into a battle plan mid-fight. Sometimes I think that's what you're actually meant to do. All of the cruel combo-ing, ranged, distance-busting, and AOE-ing enemies in this game basically require adaptive methods, like... INTENSE levels of opportunism.

Honestly though! Most footage I see of people stuck dying is them failing to adapt in losing battles of cyclic attrition. That will make it feel too fast, uncontrolled, and ultimately very stressful. When you can execute moves precisely enough to play more deviantly, a lot of bosses become deceptively easy. Some of it does come down to build. Whatever you do has to count - you need to be able to capitalize on every hit you score, which requires a union in your combat instincts and understanding of the RPG system. People often say it's easy to ride by enemies, but good luck getting through the tough fights you gotta do with that character. You need to be able to fight a majority of enemies you encounter in relatively quick and consistent ways to get anywhere and not suffer through bosses later. The longer the fights run, the more disadvantageous it is to you. It's just more chances to fail a combo or miss a dodge - time without damage going out. DPS efficiency matters. Past that, it's just about being able to execute all of the different control combos you'll be doing, quickly and thoughtlessly, in any sequence you might need to do them in. One of the best things they did was adding jump. Incorporating that changes the whole dynamic. I think it has about as many iframes as a full roll, but is quicker, costs little in stamina, and leads immediately into punishing attacks that you can queue.

Can't underestimate backsteps (I think a lot of people don't even realize pressing dodge with no directional input triggers a short, quick backstep with a couple iframes.) There are cool piercing attacks you can do off of them, too. It's like Bloodhound Step-lite when you do a crouched backstep into an attack. If you time the inputs right, you get a quick dip back followed immediately by a larger piercing lunge foreward. Even the fast jump attacks are lethal - like I said, used right, it functions as a more immediate dodge with slightly more recovery frames, but near-instant transition to a punishing attack. Regular attacks triggered while coming up from crouch hit for NASTY damage with many slow to mid speed weapons, and come off nearly twice as fast as standard, quickly returning to standing idle. I'm finding all sorts of ways to punish different enemies mid-combo without needing to break their poise... just threading the needle and keeping up with dodge patterns between combos. Some of the bosses are still bullshit, but I also get the impression that people are missing out on a lot of different opportunities in combat. For instance, anybody notice how much quicker potion use is when crouched? I'm tellin you, the way to succeed in this game is to fight as much as possible for better windows of time, more often.

I guess what this makes me realize is that no matter how your configuration runs, there is no replacement for ingrained, intuitive decision-making reflex. I've played the game a few times now, though this is the most thorough. At this point, I deal with most things in the game calmly and efficiently. But that's because my eyes and hands are thoroughly trained on a wide range of different situations and strategies. I figure I succeeded in spite of the new handicap because of my knowledge and experience with the game. I'm guess it's like an 80/20 split between configuration and skill, assuming the configuration is at least _serviceable._ I mean, how did we ever play Bloodborne on console?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 11, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> Edit: Equally, GTA is not a game about killing pregnant women, and Postal is not a simulator of anything. If you think it is, you're missing the point. Shaking off the restraints of the real world and having some light-hearted, escapist fun isn't all bad.


This! Gaming has always been about that point unless it's specifically a simulator designed to mimic real life situation.


----------



## AusWolf (Dec 12, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> I got in a mood to play Metro Exodus again. I keep thinking about that Stalker trailer we all saw a while back. I'm opting to just do Sam's Story.
> 
> So I fired the game up. It loads in windowed fullscreen... and for the first moments, it's not aligned and part of the game runs offscreen. This brings me to pause, as I contemplate the fact that I've been playing a lot of Elden Ring, which I know to have a 60fps native lock. Before playing games like that, I also clock my 165hz display down to 60hz and flip to a profile that caps a couple fps below that for better frametime consistency and input response. Especially helpful in ER, which at times feels a lot like a DS3 character has been placed in a world of Bloodborne enemies.
> 
> ...


I don't understand why some games default to borderless windowed mode, and why some games don't have full-screen options. Full-screen is the only way, imo.

As for M:E, my general advice to people is to treat it not as a regular FPS, but as a survival game. Don't get knocked down, save ammo, and make sure every shot counts. Don't go rampaging a horde of monsters if there's another route. Plan ahead.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 12, 2022)

I've noticed this in some recent games as well, its very annoying. I prefer full screen as well, it just seems more stable overall historically.


----------



## robot zombie (Dec 12, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> I've noticed this in some recent games as well, its very annoying. I prefer full screen as well, it just seems more stable overall historically.


TBH, I've never even paid attention to how it all works. I just know that windowed fullscreen is the most likely to randomly struggle with overlays. I also know that switching from whichever you're at to another is a common troubleshooting step, particularly with games from the era before this one.


AusWolf said:


> As for M:E, my general advice to people is to treat it not as a regular FPS, but as a survival game. Don't get knocked down, save ammo, and make sure every shot counts. Don't go rampaging a horde of monsters if there's another route. Plan ahead.


Yeap. Ranger hardcore in particular is all about that in ME. It's a lot rougher when things are so scarce, everything notices you, and you have like half of the workbenches/healing safehouses about. Not to mention, there's no manual saving with extremely sparse autosaves. There's kind of a balance where you only want to be engaging enemies when there is a fitting reward on the other side, such as gear that gives a combat advantage (reducing chances of being hurt in combat, increases ammo/resource efficiency) or materials that make up for what you spend with a little bonus. Often, the gains will still be minimal in that situation, versus what you spend doing everything right and being lucky enough to not get boned by the shot angle RNG. When you do fight, it's as quick as possible, with as much margin for being overwhelmed as possible, using the bear minimum you need to use to get passage. And don't spaz and get yer shit dirty in one dumb scrap - fuck yourself over with a gun that jams, misses, and has just a handful of rounds left!

Even on ranger hardcore, there are enough materials on every level to use your full arsenal in any *necessary* encounter. It's just a matter of careful planning mixed with very effective use of weapons and tools. I'd say there are many times when you MUST make these excursions to really survive well, and knowing when to do that is equally as vital as practicing general situational awareness and active avoidance.

The only exception may be human enemies. As long as you take them patiently, often with mixed-stealth, you can gain such an edge up in your set up. With good stealth, killing 10 dudes can cost single digit amounts of resources to you. Meanwhile, they all drop ammo, resources, weapons/mods.


There are all sorts of crazy trade-offs in that game. For instance, right on the Volga, there's one spot that is just NASTY NASTY. It's under the bridge with the train car where you meet Duke. Not only are there a solid dozen Lurkers that are very fast, can put you on your back, deal lethal damage, take multiple good hits to drop, move underground, and take turns attacking in rapid succession like bands of Hyenas... but there is also a flying Demon that hangs out there, who will zero in the moment you start shooting on the ground. And you have exactly zero seconds to look at the sky with Lucifer's Chihuahuas knawing at your ankles. Just being on the bridge in the DAY is scary because you hear them right down there and you know they will rush up there and tear you apart in front of a Demon in seconds, if they feel like it. The Demon also CAN decided to drop you right into the nest. Fuckers are smart - Krest is wrong, the beasts are smarter than Humanimals. There is stuff to get below, but if you survive, the ammo cost is astronomical. They're relentless and everywhere - you're probably eating med kits. The Lurkers read both your input and your orientation to ensure that they pretty much always down you eventually. One time, one knocked me down, and the Demon scooped me up and hawk-dropped me to my doom. It's kind of just a death trap to engage. And range doesn't work so well - they either close the gap verrrry quickly, or hide in ambush. Later in the game, you have a vehicle that gives you and advantage. Being exposed to a big Lurker nest is a whole nother ballpark.

But on one playthrough, I straight up crawled between them in the night to get the stuff there. It's counterintuitive. The tradeoff with night is that human enemies are often less alert/active, while the amount of roaming beasts increases tremendously, as does their aggression. The ground-dwellers are much more active across the board. And then there are the electricity balls - those things still give me mini panic attacks. But what goes missed in that is that this is only a problem if they see/hear you. It's so dark in that spot at night that they won't see you as long as you keep positioned right and stop moving at the right time. I stopped countless times in the open, with multiple Lurkers trouncing and snarling just feet away. That was when an orb spawned towards the bridge, aggroing and shaving down their numbers - and giving me a chance to slowly advance more. By keeping crouched, going slow, and minding their vision/hearing range, I was able to avoid a skirmish. I only had to kill one, which is feasible at close range with a tikhar from stealth. It heard me and faced me, but it couldn't see me because I wasn't moving. Even the Demons often sleep under the bridges at night, so I got off easy. Just had to play it juuuussst right.

Not gonna lie. That shit was exhilarating. Every second of it was heart-pounding. I was in a loop of being astonished that I was still alive.

So that's a whole extra element you can use to your advantage. I do the same dealing with the shrimp at night. There will be so many near the banks at night, but in a way, it's the better time to be in the boat because if you are careful, many of those on the shore won't notice you and you just have fewer bugs to worry about in the water. Take advantage of the free floating and wait till the turn from shore to paddle cautiously.

You gotta work smarter, not harder with ME. What I find it rewards better than anything else, is creative risk-taking. It's just a matter of the thought you put into the risks you take, and what information you've gathered about the surroundings.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 12, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> TBH, I've never even paid attention to how it all works. I just know that windowed fullscreen is the most likely to randomly struggle with overlays. I also know that switching from whichever you're at to another is a common troubleshooting step, particularly with games from the era before this one.



My main issue with windowed mode is a lot of Nvidia gpu's specifically require you manually to turn gsync on for windowed mode, where as it only works in fullscreen at default settings. So a lot of people probably don't know this, casual gamers and such, so they are not getting benefits of gsync ever.

I am not sure how amd freesync premium works, there is no option in driver settings for windowed mode, so I assume it just applies it automatically to both modes.


----------



## lightning70 (Dec 12, 2022)

I played Gow Ragnarok for a long time. Now I'm thinking of playing my old friend AC4 Black Flag I still love this game .


----------



## AusWolf (Dec 12, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> My main issue with windowed mode is a lot of Nvidia gpu's specifically require you manually to turn gsync on for windowed mode, where as it only works in fullscreen at default settings. So a lot of people probably don't know this, casual gamers and such, so they are not getting benefits of gsync ever.
> 
> I am not sure how amd freesync premium works, there is no option in driver settings for windowed mode, so I assume it just applies it automatically to both modes.


I don't know, to be honest. I tend to avoid windowed mode like the plague. It seems to work fine with God of War's borderless mode, though (it doesn't have fullscreen mode for some reason). I see no screen tearing with V-sync off and a 60 FPS lock.

I think the problem with windowed mode is that the GPU still has to adapt to the desktop's refresh rate, regardless of what FPS you have in the game.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 12, 2022)

lightning70 said:


> I played Gow Ragnarok for a long time. Now I'm thinking of playing my old friend AC4 Black Flag I still love this game .



Black Flag is such a great game. I am one of those rare people who has enjoyed every AC game I have played though... I'm just not as picky as other people I guess.

I actually was playing original AC last week, man it was still fun and beautiful to me especially scaled to higher resolution.


----------



## Shihab (Dec 12, 2022)

I don't know why I insist on replaying games I hate.
Going once again through The Evil Within. Nearly finished with AKUMU mode, got perhaps only a coupla hundred more rage-quits left. Next will be doing an easy run to finish main game achievements, then perhaps I'd have enough patience left to do clear DLC ones.

Man, Shinji Mikami may be a cap-wearing genius, but this thing is just a mess!
Still impressed by environment/scene transitions, but not always a fan of how they did effects. 



Spoiler



The light flicker/double vision thing when Keeper respawns really made me consider just letting him stick around in his first safe. My sight is already bad as is ffs!



Proton has some issues with texture streaming, some horrible popping and delayed loading. Could potentially be fixed, but too lazy to do it. Results can range from mildly amusing, to an annoying spam of the escape/menu button to be able to solve some stupid puzzle!


----------



## AusWolf (Dec 12, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> Black Flag is such a great game. I am one of those rare people who has enjoyed every AC game I have played though... I'm just not as picky as other people I guess.
> 
> I actually was playing original AC last week, man it was still fun and beautiful to me especially scaled to higher resolution.


The original AC is a brilliant game! 

It's a shame the series took a deep dive not long after it. AC2 was alright, AC3 was a bit too much in terms of side quests and points of interests on the map, but overall playable. I finished it, but gave up on the series. I wanted to pick it up again with AC: Rogue (playing as a templar sounded awesome), but what a mess that game was!  I got lost just doing the main story. Never even finished it.

My problem with late AC games is that they're trying to be too many things at the same time. There's too much distraction and I lose the point of it all.

People say Black Flag is great, and I should probably play it, I just haven't been able to get myself to it.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 12, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> The original AC is a brilliant game!
> 
> It's a shame the series took a deep dive not long after it. AC2 was alright, AC3 was a bit too much in terms of side quests and points of interests on the map, but overall playable. I finished it, but gave up on the series. I wanted to pick it up again with AC: Rogue (playing as a templar sounded awesome), but what a mess that game was!  I got lost just doing the main story. Never even finished it.
> 
> ...



my AC favorite game list in order:

AC1, AC2, Black Flag, Revelations, AC3, Brotherhood.

that's all I have played so far, I am hoping to get to Unity and some other ones whenever I go 4k OLED. I am saving my 60 fps capped games like those for when I have 4k OLED someday.


----------



## AusWolf (Dec 12, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> my AC favorite game list in order:
> 
> AC1, AC2, Black Flag, Revelations, AC3, Brotherhood.
> 
> that's all I have played so far, I am hoping to get to Unity and some other ones whenever I go 4k OLED. I am saving my 60 fps capped games like those for when I have 4k OLED someday.


If Black Flag is that far up the list, then I guess it'd be worth giving a chance. Let me see if there's a discount on it on Steam.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 12, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> If Black Flag is that far up the list, then I guess it'd be worth giving a chance. Let me see if there's a discount on it on Steam.



yeah, it is def one of the better ones.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 12, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> Full-screen is the only way, imo.


Not true. I often play certain games in a Windowed mode.


----------



## AusWolf (Dec 12, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Not true. I often play certain games in a Windowed mode.


I can see the point if you're running other apps in the background. I only run task manager and GPU-Z on my small secondary screen to monitor hardware usage, temps, etc. I don't like distractions.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 12, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> I can see the point if you're running other apps in the background. I only run task manager and GPU-Z on my small secondary screen to monitor hardware usage, temps, etc. I don't like distractions.


Normally, I follow that same school of thought. But there are times where I want to have a gaming session and multi-task.


----------



## robot zombie (Dec 12, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> The original AC is a brilliant game!
> 
> It's a shame the series took a deep dive not long after it. AC2 was alright, AC3 was a bit too much in terms of side quests and points of interests on the map, but overall playable. I finished it, but gave up on the series. I wanted to pick it up again with AC: Rogue (playing as a templar sounded awesome), but what a mess that game was!  I got lost just doing the main story. Never even finished it.
> 
> ...


TBH, I think the formula is tired, and they keep trying to find all of these ways to keep it going when the time has long come to innovate.

My personal preference would be to cap it off, take what has been learned, and has grown across the franchise, and breathe life into that by using it to inform the construction of an entirely new entity, for a new period in gaming.

I feel like this HAS to be a common sentiment. You can at this point go into any open, casual gaming space and find this skepticism and detachment towards a lot of previosly popular entries and even whole concepts. I kind of envision game design as its own ever evolving language - it's a coded means of communication, specifically formulated for the transmission of an experience. Throughout all of gaming history there has been a cat-and-mouse going on between players both individually and collectively learning and ultimately conquering the language, and game designers expanding and repurposing terms and grammatical devices to keep us from basically knowing what the entire game experience is. We actually modulate the language, too. Often we interact with games in unanticipated ways and developer see that, and must then figure out how to adapt to us. What is especially interesting is the relationships that gaming communities have to their games, and how that seems to then influence how games are made. I think a lot goes untapped/uncultivated by developers, and the ones who do focus on it may reap big rewards from future efforts. If the elements going into the whole process of formulating games changes, games will change, no?

The point when people start to disengage, is when the conversation never changes. And by "conversation" I mean, the little meta-dialogue happening between developers developing/tweaking, and players playing/reacting.

AC feels like old guard to me, now. No matter what they do with it, I feel like I already know about it. It looks different, this is different, that is different... but the whole design approach is essentially the same.

People's sensibilities now are not what they were when this stuff was first in vogue. It feels like the biggest names are the slowest to adapt these days. I think that's just a function of the economies these entities all exist in. It's just like how every corporation, or even just new style of business has a shelf-life before they go through a predictable death cycle and things just become sort of sad and hollow. Take the American shopping mall, for example. No idea seems to be sustainable forever. I often wonder if the consumer element doesn't have a lot to do with the stagnation pattern these bodies of work seem to follow, though.



lexluthermiester said:


> Normally, I follow that same school of thought. But there are times where I want to have a gaming session and multi-task.


I play Elden Ring with the fextralife interactive map up. It's so helpful when you want to maximize exploration after having completed more half-hearted runs. But it involves a lot of alt-tabbing, and is fairly memory-intensive with everything shown. It would be easier if I forced windowed mode.

I do that with FO4 and Skyrim, too. The display modes are a can of worms with them, but some things about mods can be edited, and are more easily edited when you keep the game running and force it to update in-game. Another reason to do it is that if you have borked something in your mod setup and a script is hanging, leaving you in a loading loop, sometimes cycling the game window to 'inactive' makes the jammed script 're-roll' and believe it or not, it actually does resolve with a try or two much of the time. You'll know because you'll hear the loading screen end pretty much as soon as you start interacting with another window. Maybe something to do with priority? As much as I mess with those games, I only ever understand them less. I can only say that IME it can work whether the game is set to continue running when the instance is out of focus or not. If the instance actually pauses, you just have to do an additional alt-tab back in before it slips free.


----------



## AusWolf (Dec 12, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> TBH, I think the formula is tired, and they keep trying to find all of these ways to keep it going when the time has long come to innovate.
> 
> My personal preference would be to cap it off, take what has been learned, and has grown across the franchise, and breathe life into that by using it to inform the construction of an entirely new entity, for a new period in gaming.
> 
> ...


That's an interesting thought.

I hear many people saying that the gaming industry is dying, or that the movie industry is dying, or that entertainment in general is dying. I don't agree, but I see where they're coming from. We get bombarded by big companies and their new skins (because that's what they are - not movies, not games, but skins). The big Hollywood studios and the big game developers are all trying to make iteration after iteration of well-known franchises that essentially don't differ from one another in their core. Call of Duty is always the same shooter, for example. What guns you have in which, or what missions you have to complete are essentially DLCs, but they sell them as complete games at full price.

Then you have the socio-political propaganda in everything that sickens me to no end. There's nothing about an imaginary fight for equality, because representation in a game or movie doesn't solve present-day issues (let alone past ones). It's not about representation, either, as having all races and sexualities portrayed in historical, fantasy, etc. settings only makes the story feel awkward, forced, and just wrong. Let's admit it: there were no black Vikings, just like there were no white samurais, no female crusader knights, etc. It also doesn't help the message, because it diverts every story into a racial and sexual war for no reason. For example, Star Wars doesn't need gay people, just like it doesn't need straight ones, either. It's not a story about sex, it doesn't need sex represented in any way. Anakin Skywalker's secret marriage was enough, as it drove the story forward. Finn and Rose's kiss doesn't. It's just there, it's pointless and it's awkward. And why does every single male character in The Rings of Power have to be an utter tool for the female protagonist to succeed (and succeed in literally every single scenario presented to her)? The only message it drives forward is that men have to be sh*t at everything in order for women to be successful, which is not true.

Despite all this, I still disagree with people saying that entertainment is dying. There are many good bands coming out with their first or second albums that I haven't heard about. I just turn on the radio and listen to pure awesomeness sometimes. I see the same in the game industry: there are lots of small, not-so-well advertised studios with brilliant games. Before God of War, I just finished Stray. I started it as a light flick among the big names, but it ended up being a game-of-the-year level deep experience for me. I could also mention Deliver Us The Moon, or Abzu. All wonderful stories presented in a beautiful way.

Maybe entertainment in its classical sense (big studios pushing big titles) really is dying. But my conclusion is that not everything that shines is gold, and if you want real gold, sometimes you have to dig deep. Good entertainment is all around us - one just has to look behind Disney's, Amazon's, Netflix's, EA's, Activision's, etc. haze to see what's really worth seeing.


----------



## SN2716057 (Dec 12, 2022)

A lot of VR atm; Wanderer, Alyx, and Hotdogs Horseshoes and Hand grenades. Also tinkering with my magtube which is damn difficult with a headset on  
And also some non-VR; co-op Valheim Mistland..although we haven't found the latest updated land yet, we be exploring.


----------



## InVasMani (Dec 12, 2022)

Boarderless mode I prefer when it works right and performance isn't a primary concern. More often than not however there is a modest performance penalty so depending upon how important frame rates are it just generally not preferable. 

The issue with windowed mode is it's a nuisance when you want to tab out to multi-task to something else like a web browser or music player or whatever else. There is also that switching delay lag that is noticeable and a bigger aggravation in many instances than the FPS drop from windowed mode.

I'd say there are pro's and con's to each respectively. One thing nice with boarderless is you can stretch to desktop from a smaller resolution render. You can even use that to do a touch of upscale from a secondary GPU or integrated. I don't think it can be done in windowed mode that I know of since it's a full screen render.


----------



## robot zombie (Dec 12, 2022)

@AusWolf I wouldn't really say entertainment is dying at all. Not when it comes to gaming, neither music, nor visual mediums.

Things are more commercialized and commodified than ever, but there is still a lot going on beneath that veneer. When it comes to creative institutions in society, I not only expect occasional decay cycles, but _accept them as ultimately being for the best._ Old ideas, ways of packing things up, distributing, and consuming them have always been replaced by new ones as time went by. At the same time, the newer blood is beginning to gain ground in creative industries (even within the old monoliths themselves.) I think we are just in a weird in-between phase where everyone is getting on a similar level with what the problems are in their favorite mediums, and are setting eyes on things outside of those problems. What it takes to stand out is subtly changing, and has been for a while now. Mini-industries form around entire ways of doing games, though. So as support for those fades, the bigger picture sentiments become more clearly consistent and certain things will slide down the lexicon - things sunset at the pace of a frog's boil. But that's happening because people are gradually looking to new things. This has implications. Over time, I've kinda seen AAA studios more often having to learn from each other's mistakes, when many of those things didn't used to be considered mistakes - but now are considered mistakes, simply because people's ideas of how games should be have evolved over time spent playing and discussing games/media it all hovers around, as have methods for realizing those ideals.

Part of this, I think is down to changes in consumption habits and attitudes, brought on by the adoption of newer, more efficient delivery methods. As much a being tied to these systems that link us all together and show us all of these things may be a huge boon for all of the big fish out there exploiting it, they opened Pandora's box. It's been like an accelerant to the propulsion of creative ideas and endeavors across the globe. Even the targeting that plagues it all, unwittingly contributes to its own opposition by creating an environment where many, many niche things can see pretty good success. Any one of those things alone would not be competition for the bigger, more generalized, lower-common-denominator stuff. But what if every denominator had a decently sized entertainment niche that was more relatable, more to their sensibilities, matching in quality, and just downright more interesting? Theoretically speaking, enough of the right microbes in the right environment could out-compete an elephant for oxygen and choke it out.

Take music. Plenty of people out there will say music isn't what it used to be. But if you ask anyone who's engaging with the insanely diverse, cavernous, and virulently-churning world of internet music through even just a handful of the many well-established avenues for finding music, they'll say it has also become so many things it has never even been able to be before. Really, you could draw a lot of parallels to the changes we've seen in music when it comes to what works and the range of things out there. I think we have to acknowledge that the mechanisms by which the greats of the past were able to exist as they did, no longer function like they used to, and so we lose those things. However, what they've been lost to is a gateway to more innovation at a faster pace. There are simply too many greats to count, too many for all of the amphitheaters in the world. The art in it all grows faster than ever, it's just more atomized and granular. It's shifted to become a bit less about being widely adored by supermassive audiences and a bit more about being adored heavily by the right groups of people for what you want to do in music. And I think that has completely changed the range of stuff that got made over the past decade for the better.

In a way, big established names struggling more can mean things have already become more sophisticated. The big players are like big, stone golems - ancient Collosi. Unimaginably sturdy, but only slightly more nimble than a mountain, with clutch weak spots to boot. Smaller, more nimble studios thrive in a setting where people are more plugged in, having been brought to reconsider what they want out of these games that no longer satisfy them. They can quickly bring newness in. And a lot of them are quite good at what they do, use similar tools to big names, and innovate more with regards to how they accomplish things and what concepts they run with since unlike the AAA Collosi, they don't have as much to lose.

There's no question of _if_ something new will follow the depreciation of things like the massive conglomerates that are in the class of EA, Ubisoft, or any of its little kingdoms. I only have many questions regarding the _what_ and _where._ Generally speaking, what tends to happen when the bigger producers of entertainment falter in their delivery, is a power vacuum situation forms wherein smaller elements can gain more visibility than usual. Some of the groups that thrive in that could be the next big ones to come around - set a different tone. Many other contributors to change will simply have their ways cannibalized by bigger names - some of those elements will come from ideas that maybe didn't work in their original context. It's all a big melting pot, where different creative groups rise up and try to fill these voids for people, and maybe open a path for bigger things.

Plague Tale: Requiem might be one of my favorite games this year. It completely out does the first in scale, scope, and overall refinement by quite a lot. And that only happened because the first one got enough buzz for me to catch on, and was such a nicely-made breath of fresh air from the usual takes on things in so many ways, even in spite of being comparatively small and simple when considering AAA standards. Loved that game. Loved the fact that this studio used years of commissions to formulate their own ways of making games in the background, to ultimately drop a strong enough original title at the right moment to put them on track for another. I think we might see a lot of that happening. I also expect some existing big guys to learn and re-vamp.

The way I've always thought of things is that by the time something gets as big and powerful as Ubi/AC, it is essentially beginning to get close to middle-aged in gamer-years. They already have grown kids and everything. They could conceivably have many, many years to come; but how many years come, and what _kinds_ of years come, depends on many things...


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 12, 2022)

FF VII Remake Intergrade. Looks even more nice in 4K


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 12, 2022)

Kissamies said:


> FF VII Remake Intergrade. Looks even more nice in 4K



I can imagine, I can't wait for 32" 4k!!! you chose very well!  I plan to replay FFX in 4k whenever I get my 32" 4k someday.  I haven't played it since I was a kid, but I have been saving the HD Remaster update in my steam library for that day.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 12, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> I can imagine, I can't wait for 32" 4k!!! you chose very well!  I plan to replay FFX in 4k whenever I get my 32" 4k someday.  I haven't played it since I was a kid, but I have been saving the HD Remaster update in my steam library for that day.


I have practically every FF on Steam (at least what's available on Steam), yet I platinum'd X HD on PS3. Still a hella great game even after 20½ years (21 years for NTSC gamers).


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 12, 2022)

Kissamies said:


> I have practically every FF on Steam (at least what's available on Steam), yet I platinum'd X HD on PS3. Still a hella great game even after 20½ years (21 years for NTSC gamers).



I don't remember anything, I only played it through once at like age 13-14. I just remember it was one of my favorites of all time. So when I go back to replay it, its going to be lot of fun nostalgia and memories coming back I bet.

I am saving that day for 32" 4k glory though as I said before


----------



## lZKoce (Dec 12, 2022)

Holding my breath for Homeworld 3 next year and may be Dead Space Remastered, but not sure about the last one. I used to be a huuuge Dead space fan. Bought the two graphic novels, watched the animations multiple times, played the games multiple times. Bought the mobile game for the full price it was and completed it five times or so to unlock all achievements. And then they removed it from the apps store, which was a definition of a d**k move. What got me out of this fandom was reading the interviews with bits of the creation process. Designers had to look at many images from car crash victims to come up with the twisted bodies the necromorphs are. That kind of bugs me, I am shooting at car crash victims....that's what they are.


----------



## Calmmo (Dec 12, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> I can imagine, I can't wait for 32" 4k!!! you chose very well!  I plan to replay FFX in 4k whenever I get my 32" 4k someday.  I haven't played it since I was a kid, but I have been saving the HD Remaster update in my steam library for that day.


4k 32" looks pretty great. Much more noticeable for me than 1080p>1440p was last time.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 12, 2022)

Kissamies said:


> FF VII Remake Intergrade. Looks even more nice in 4K


It certainly does and with the HD Project textures it can look stunning in some areas. Nothing demands a higher resolution more than Tifa's chest


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 12, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> I play Elden Ring with the fextralife interactive map up. It's so helpful when you want to maximize exploration after having completed more half-hearted runs. But it involves a lot of alt-tabbing, and is fairly memory-intensive with everything shown. It would be easier if I forced windowed mode.


I have dual screens so often times I'll open up maps or other materials for viewing on the secondary screen while gaming on the primary.



robot zombie said:


> TBH, I think the formula is tired


REALLY tired.. 



robot zombie said:


> the time has long come to innovate.


Yes. The question is, what can they do with that kind of gaming dynamic that would be innovative?


----------



## skizzo (Dec 12, 2022)

I ended up binging on this game *DRAINUS *over the last handful of days and 100% it. First time I have ever had an interest in a new shoot 'em up since I took notice of R-Type Final 2 which I have yet to purchase.....hoping to snag it on sale assuming it will get a discount in about a week on Steam's Winter Sale. I had a handful of shoot 'em ups when I was child and played them a bunch in the arcade, but I sure got away from playing these for a really, really, long time. Decades really. Drainus is clearly a passion project with influences from a couple classics like Gradius and R-Type, and some games others I'm not really familiar with such as Ikaruga. I can't say I've ever played one with a story line like this. Sure most shoot 'em ups have some remnant of a story but are regularly generic "aliens have attacked, kill them all and save your planet" and that consists of one screen of scrolling text. Not here, this one did it with an angle that was meant to have tragedy and warm and fuzzy moments, a regular old tugging on your heart strings. A neat twist was it gives the impression that the game is completed at one point......when in fact you are only 1/2 through it at best. It really extended the story and the game play as well having that surprise. It was certainly a "gottcha" moment. Almost 50% of users have beaten this game on Steam, getting the last stage clear achievment, which is practically unheard of in most games. (even getting to ~10% is usually the top end I'd say) and I say that is a testament to how awesome this game is. People want to finish it once they get playing!

Overall this is one of the best shoot 'em ups I have probably ever played. Absolutely is the best I've played that is considered modern and most importantly from this experience has reignited my interest in this genre. Highly recommended for fans of shoot 'em ups and is very accessible for any new comers as well!


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 12, 2022)

I only just discovered that Black Mesa: Blue Shift is now available on Steam 
The install is a little convoluted to say the least, but once I got it going, it's excellent with same look and feel of Black Mesa. I won't give too much away, but the intro is similar, very professionally done and with a nice build up to the inevitable 'systems failure'.
Well worth grabbing especially since it's a free mod and can be subscribed to as a BM Workshop mod or by downloading from MODDB.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 13, 2022)

ok that's odd, when Phantasy Star Online 2 got the New Genesis update i restarted playing it ... past the intro/tutorial i went into Aelio thinking it was one big region and it was, played for some 100ish hours grinding levels and gears, progressing a bit the main story (which is fine by my standard, i also played PSO on Dreamcast and PC, i like the genre)

one day, earlier this year, my install got corrupted on an update, i set it aside... not knowing it was my cable modem/router fault   my ISP sent me a new router a few weeks ago, re downloaded the whole 100ish GB of PSO2:NGS started just fine ... finally decided to move on the main story and OH BOY!

re started just in the middle of a good seasonal event with fine rewards (pure f2p player, not feeling hindered by any restriction for not paying premium, the game is pretty generous from base )

eh? the regional MAGs have a cute autumn skin? (i got the skin for my own MAG, exchanging a few seasonal point alongside some good material, weapon camo (transmog, kinda) and a bunch of level 55 +40 weapons )my char is in the low 20ish


so, i progress the main story and i get an announcement on the top of the screen for a live concert in Retem City, Retem City? hum ... Aelio main hub is Central City... oh
well desertic region, gorgeous seaside, wather condition range from clear to sandstorm with red lightnings strikes passing by shimmering heatwave, night uring dark fallz is gorgeous ... well damn ... my PSO2:NGS  got from "nice time killer with fun gameplay" to "wow ... i missed on that?"




Spoiler: the concert is quite good, only 2 song but it's fun and give a buff



not my video tho but the "press B" (on my Xbox controller) to change view is pretty neat












floating rocks? well in a game with a high 3D mobility, it opens for a tons of fun (plus most of them have stuff atop, including ugly stretchy neck birds  )


decided to make another char (as i did not want to level other class than Warrior/Techter for that one or change my main class) Hunter/Braver class, turn out i can start directly LV15 chapter 2 (Retem) beautiful night sky with 2 moon (Masser and Secunda? naaaaah wrong franchise  ) and closer look on the "mushroom" rock formation (which is the place of the last story boss of Retem )
each region have a level adjustment for farm zone (aka the grind house) can range from LV15 to 60 if i saw correctly, meaning you can go back and do some more in any area, each have at least 2 "high rank zone" where farming and PSE burst occure.



and here are the ugly birds  (plus a lot of cosmetics are shared on account and there is aslo a account wide storage for gears and camo) (the crashed structure on the last pic is Retem City )

progress the main story a bit more ... oh going back to Central City and they send me to the 3rd region ... Kvaris ... again beautiful... (doing Retem story quest propulsed me from lv15 to 41  )

the reflection on the ice the screen effect during fight, the new enemies and mechanics are ... well it's freaking good

AH! snow is volumetric and deformable!



Spoiler: and not only by players and companions, look at the spot where the "rabbit'ish" (fox'ish"? ) critter was







also AMD FSR1.0 (and Nvidia DLSS) is a thing in it ... all maxed out noAA (who need AA at 3k ... and with my eyesight, surely not me, natural edge smoothing : hypermetropia induced FTW!) 2880x1620, steady 60fps


my calling ID card ... yeah ... i like cute things ... even at my age (not my fault i grew with it, alright!? )


result? well my hours went from a little bit more than 100hrs with 1 char to 205hrs (61hrs on the second and 39hrs on the previous one) in a week worth
a fun time killer with a neat gameplay, in between a backlog of (most free) games ... i have to try on STEAM/GoG and Epic ...


bloody hell ...
and here i thought (a year ago) i was at the top


yet little did i knew what the snowy mountain on the background was climbable or even reachable ...


Spoiler: turns out, nope ... Norway! errr... i mean no way ... 



the highest mountain is in Kvaris, quit a climb and what a view!
the burnning area seems to be the 4th area : Stia, but man Kvaris look gigantic and Retem too





yep a darn beautiful, worth it, f2p mmo.


----------



## Lorena Flower (Dec 14, 2022)

World of Tanks


----------



## emothxughts (Dec 14, 2022)

My used RX 5600 XT is kaput and is currently under warranty process, my used RX 580 is also kaput and not under warranty anymore, I only have an RX 550 left, so I reinstalled Halo MCC, a suit of games that I can still play at 1080p 60+ fps.


----------



## Dristun (Dec 14, 2022)

Started playing Shin Megami Tensei V. Nice change of pace after 150 hours in Call of Duty MWII! 
Seems to have even less story than usual this time around and I can't quite accept that you now see which demon you're attacking in advance (I suppose new generation doesn't take kindly to dungeon crawlers) but otherwise combat, demon negotiations and demon fusion are just as fun as ever. Feeling like I've felt since the high school days — this is _way more fun than any Pokemon game._


----------



## Outback Bronze (Dec 14, 2022)

Thought id check it out : )


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 14, 2022)

Dristun said:


> Started playing Shin Megami Tensei V. Nice change of pace after 150 hours in Call of Duty MWII!
> Seems to have even less story than usual this time around and I can't quite accept that you now see which demon you're attacking in advance (I suppose new generation doesn't take kindly to dungeon crawlers) but otherwise combat, demon negotiations and demon fusion are just as fun as ever. Feeling like I felt since the high school days — this is _way more fun than any Pokemon game._


----------



## copenhagen69 (Dec 14, 2022)

Outback Bronze said:


> View attachment 274429
> 
> Thought id check it out : )


whoa what is that? amazing image


----------



## Dristun (Dec 14, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> View attachment 274446


Haha, yeah, definitely on Switch! Why does it look so crisp and smooth you're asking? Must be my TV's AI thing, I don't know...


----------



## Calmmo (Dec 14, 2022)

Dristun said:


> Haha, yeah, definitely on Switch! Why does it look so crisp and smooth you're asking? Must be my TV's AI thing, I don't know...



finished it ~a year? ago when it first came out, true ending. (had to cheese the dlc drops to level up some demons for that tho).
Looks pretty nice for a switch game (pc version shouldnt be too long now) but I still get nightmares from the frame drops 


I tried the Witcher 3! patch for a few mins, the game is definitely CPU bound by the main (render) thread, frame gen is preeatty much a requirement.
Screenshots looks a bit weird because i was trying to capture with nvidias screenshot thingy (HDR - wanted to avoid having washed out shots).
Lots of stuttering, not sure if it's shader comp, seemed to encounter new animations and effects without stutters at times and then other times it would start stuttering in the exact spot i was standing with perfectly still and with 0 stutters for the previous minute and other times it stutters exactly as youd expect from shader compilation.


----------



## AusWolf (Dec 14, 2022)

Calmmo said:


> finished it ~a year? ago when it first came out, true ending. (had to cheese the dlc drops to level up some demons for that tho).
> Looks pretty nice for a switch game (pc version shouldnt be too long now) but I still get nightmares from the frame drops
> 
> 
> ...


An RT-heavy title is CPU bound... I never thought I'd live the day!


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 14, 2022)

4090, GPU 97-99% usage at 4K.

"CPU bound".


----------



## SN2716057 (Dec 14, 2022)

I also noticed the stutter fest on the Witcher 3, and some odd mouse movement even though I didn't turn on mouse acceleration.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 14, 2022)

Epic is turning off online services and servers for some older games
					

Epic is turning off online services and servers for some older games. Most titles will be playable offline, while some will no longer be playable.




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 14, 2022)

Played FF VII Remake to that point where I'll need to get to the Shinra building. Gotta love how much this follows the original FF VII with just some added content, yet not being 100% copy of the original in every story-based aspect.

I also played through the original once again this year so it's easy to notice differences.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 14, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> 4090, GPU 97-99% usage at 4K.
> 
> "CPU bound".


There are resolutions other than 4K. I believe that is what AusWolf was referring to. And yes, Witcher 3 at any resolution can be very CPU intensive at times, especially the new update.

So I just bought TinyTopia, a SimCity like game that take a weird twist, It's like playing a board game.








						Tinytopia
					

The tiny citizens of Tinytopia look to you, their newly-elected Mayor, to build and d




					www.gog.com


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 14, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> There are resolutions other than 4K.


Not anymore, at least for me.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 14, 2022)

WTF?!




There's 5 of us!


----------



## AusWolf (Dec 14, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> There are resolutions other than 4K. I believe that is what AusWolf was referring to. And yes, Witcher 3 at any resolution can be very CPU intensive at times, especially the new update.


I'll see how CPU intensive it is when I get home from work. I've got a 7700X and a 1080p monitor.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 15, 2022)

Kissamies said:


> Not anymore, at least for me.


Sure there are. Just because you have a 4K display doesn't mean you can't select lower resolutions to play games at. 1080p scales perfectly on a 4K, for example. EDIT: The reason I say this is simple, not all games can run at 4K with good(solid 60+) framerates.



AusWolf said:


> I'll see how CPU intensive it is when I get home from work. I've got a 7700X and a 1080p monitor.


Of course, I'm not implying that this will slow to a crawl, just that the CPU does get pegged from time to time.


----------



## AusWolf (Dec 15, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Of course, I'm not implying that this will slow to a crawl, just that the CPU does get pegged from time to time.


I have a feeling that my 6750 XT will soil itself from all the RT goodness first, but we'll see.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 15, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> I have a feeling that my 6750 XT will soil itself from all the RT goodness first, but we'll see.


Maybe. Have you considered running at 720P with RT on? Believe it or not, it looks very good and will give playable frame-rates. Needs a strong CPU though, so you have that covered.


----------



## AusWolf (Dec 15, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Maybe. Have you considered running at 720P with RT on? Believe it or not, it looks very good and will give playable frame-rates. Needs a strong CPU though, so you have that covered.


I haven't played at 720p since... I can't even remember when.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 15, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> I haven't played at 720p since... I can't even remember when.


It sounds jank, but it works well and looks surprisingly good.


----------



## mechtech (Dec 15, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Sure there are. Just because you have a 4K display doesn't mean you can't select lower resolutions to play games at. 1080p scales perfectly on a 4K, for example. EDIT: The reason I say this is simple, not all games can run at 4K with good(solid 60+) framerates.
> 
> 
> Of course, I'm not implying that this will slow to a crawl, just that the CPU does get pegged from time to time.


As someone who has a 4k screen I can say for certain that even though 1080 should scale perfectly in practice it doesn’t.   1440p seems to better for some reason.  I don’t know why, perhaps it’s windows inserting it scaling into the mix or some else I’m unaware of.


----------



## InVasMani (Dec 15, 2022)

DQB2


----------



## Calmmo (Dec 15, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> 4090, GPU 97-99% usage at 4K.
> 
> "CPU bound".


Well it is, you cant get a lot more than 60fps from a 5900x, and that's when the game isnt choking up and stuttering all over (seems the stuttering might be less frequent with nvidias overlay stuff disabled)
And here's the reason it's d3d11on12 >>








						Direct3D 11 on 12 - Win32 apps
					

D3D11On12 is a mechanism by which developers can use D3D11 interfaces and objects to drive the D3D12 API.



					learn.microsoft.com


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 15, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> I also noticed the stutter fest on the Witcher 3, and some odd mouse movement even though I didn't turn on mouse acceleration.



Do you have motion blur and blur turned off?

Turn them both on, that took away the stuttering for me.


edit:  I am currently playing the Uncharted Collection on my PS5.


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 15, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> There are resolutions other than 4K. I believe that is what AusWolf was referring to. And yes, Witcher 3 at any resolution can be very CPU intensive at times, especially the new update.
> 
> So I just bought TinyTopia, a SimCity like game that take a weird twist, It's like playing a board game.
> 
> ...


I'm still GPU bound at 1080p with RT and DLSS on quality.


----------



## erocker (Dec 15, 2022)

Playing High on Life. I'm sick and on medication that are both slowing me down. This game is the perfect pace for me at the moment and it's pretty funny.


----------



## AusWolf (Dec 15, 2022)

erocker said:


> Playing High on Life. I'm sick and on medication that are both slowing me down. This game is the perfect pace for me at the moment and it's pretty funny.


Looks interesting, just a tad expensive. Added to my wishlist. 

Get better soon!


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 15, 2022)

erocker said:


> Playing High on Life. I'm sick and on medication that are both slowing me down. This game is the perfect pace for me at the moment and it's pretty funny.


Sorry to hear that erocker, game looks like Doom on acid so I can imagine with medication it's quite the trip


----------



## KEYHOLE (Dec 15, 2022)

Escape from Tarkov
Urban Terror
Xonotic
Quake3Arena
Splitgate


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 15, 2022)

LifeOnMars said:


> Sorry to hear that erocker, game looks like Doom on acid so I can imagine with medication it's quite the trip


It's from the guy that made Rick & Morty cartoon so yeah, Doom on acid is accurate description.


----------



## Dirt Chip (Dec 15, 2022)

I fell into XCOM2 recently (free by EPIC) and it got it`s grasp on me strongly.
Playing at 1440P on a 4K monitor with medium-high settings and the 970GTX cap at 75% power make it a silent joy.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 15, 2022)

Dirt Chip said:


> I fell into XCOM2 recently (free by EPIC) and it got it`s grasp on me strongly.
> Playing at 1440P on a 4K monitor with medium-high settings and the 970GTX cap at 75% power make it a silent joy.


I've avoided the turn-based strategy genre since I began gaming, but as I'm now officially 'an old git' I find myself being drawn a bit more to these types of games. Xcom in particular always looks excellent whenever I have seen some gameplay. I must take the dive at some point and stop being such a wuss  Oh and by the way guys....


----------



## Dirt Chip (Dec 15, 2022)

LifeOnMars said:


> I've avoided the turn-based strategy genre since I began gaming, but as I'm now officially 'an old git' I find myself being drawn a bit more to these types of games. Xcom in particular always looks excellent whenever I have seen some gameplay. I must take the dive at some point and stop being such a wuss  Oh and by the way guys....





It`s Thursday after all...


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 15, 2022)

LifeOnMars said:


> I've avoided the turn-based strategy genre since I began gaming, but as I'm now officially 'an old git' I find myself being drawn a bit more to these types of games. Xcom in particular always looks excellent whenever I have seen some gameplay. I must take the dive at some point and stop being such a wuss  Oh and by the way guys....


You can always save scum


----------



## Shihab (Dec 15, 2022)

erocker said:


> Playing High on Life.


Playing High Hell. Also funny, way faster pace!
Perk: Here you want to kill *using* guns, not kill *the* gun...


----------



## AusWolf (Dec 15, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Maybe. Have you considered running at 720P with RT on? Believe it or not, it looks very good and will give playable frame-rates. Needs a strong CPU though, so you have that covered.


Good news, it (The Witcher 3 Update) doesn't nearly max out my CPU. Usage is around 25%, with 1-2 threads around 50%, the rest not even near. GPU pegged at 99%.

Bad news, it runs like shit anyway. Average FPS is around 30 with all on Ultra+, FSR Quality, which is fine, but the micro-stutters gave me a headache after just 10 minutes! Ugh!  And they don't go away regardless of the settings used. Frame pacing seems to be all over the place. There's something wrong with the DX12 base code, methinks. Another good time to ask: did no one test this?


----------



## Sithaer (Dec 15, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> Good news, it (The Witcher 3 Update) doesn't nearly max out my CPU. Usage is around 25%, with 1-2 threads around 50%, the rest not even near. GPU pegged at 99%.
> 
> Bad news, it runs like shit anyway. Average FPS is around 30 with all on Ultra+, FSR Quality, which is fine, but the micro-stutters gave me a headache after just 10 minutes! Ugh!  And they don't go away regardless of the settings used. Frame pacing seems to be all over the place. There's something wrong with the DX12 base code, methinks. Another good time to ask: did no one test this?



Yup it also wrecks my 3060 Ti on Ultra+ settings/all RT enabled and DLSS Quality/2560x1080 res. _'no hairworks'_
It can be anywhere from ~35-50 FPS depending on the scene but around 40 is the average and the frametimes are all over the place.
O ye ignore the top GPU line partially broken overlay, I had to use a workaround else the overlay doesn't work currently.





DX 11 version with simply ultra+ settings even with hairworks runs fine with minor stutters and honestly even that version looks pretty good and better than before.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 15, 2022)

I don't like the new Witcher 3 update personally, I think it looks worse than original


----------



## copenhagen69 (Dec 15, 2022)

LifeOnMars said:


> I've avoided the turn-based strategy genre since I began gaming, but as I'm now officially 'an old git' I find myself being drawn a bit more to these types of games. Xcom in particular always looks excellent whenever I have seen some gameplay. I must take the dive at some point and stop being such a wuss  Oh and by the way guys....


Lol!

don’t start playing Risk Online … you won’t leave the house


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 15, 2022)

copenhagen69 said:


> Lol!
> 
> don’t start playing Risk Online … you won’t leave the house



link? I have always wanted to try Risk, but no irl friends who will play... I still have Settlers of Catan sealed in box... 

is there a tutorial?


----------



## copenhagen69 (Dec 15, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> link? I have always wanted to try Risk, but no irl friends who will play... I still have Settlers of Catan sealed in box...
> 
> is there a tutorial?



I play it through Steam ... https://store.steampowered.com/app/1128810/RISK_Global_Domination/


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 15, 2022)

Sithaer said:


> Yup it also wrecks my 3060 Ti on Ultra+ settings/all RT enabled and DLSS Quality/2560x1080 res. _'no hairworks'_
> It can be anywhere from ~35-50 FPS depending on the scene but around 40 is the average and the frametimes are all over the place.
> O ye ignore the top GPU line partially broken overlay, I had to use a workaround else the overlay doesn't work currently.
> 
> ...


Even on my 3080 Ti it's 138 vs 60 fps in worse case scenario between RT off vs on, at 1080p. I do not feel like it's worth it. I'd much rather enjoy the fluidity from high fps then the extra features that RT brings to the table.


----------



## Lei (Dec 15, 2022)

I finished Yakuza Like a Dragon today. 
All chapters.


----------



## Sithaer (Dec 15, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> Even on my 3080 Ti it's 138 vs 60 fps in worse case scenario between RT off vs on, at 1080p. I do not feel like it's worth it. I'd much rather enjoy the fluidity from high fps then the extra features that RT brings to the table.



I do enjoy/like RT in some games and in those I can even utilize it with my rig on a playable level for my taste/tolerance but this update in Witcher 3 yeah nah doesn't seem to worth it like this.
The performance hit is even bigger than in Cyberpunk which I do play with some RT enabled. _'with DLSS ofc'_

If I'm ever re playing Witcher 3 on NG+ like I planned to then I'm sticking to a maxed out DX 11 version.


----------



## Frick (Dec 15, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> link? I have always wanted to try Risk, but no irl friends who will play... I still have Settlers of Catan sealed in box...
> 
> is there a tutorial?



This is the game you want. There is an online version, but I have not looked it up.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 15, 2022)

Sithaer said:


> I do enjoy/like RT in some games and in those I can even utilize it with my rig on a playable level for my taste/tolerance but this update in Witcher 3 yeah nah doesn't seem to worth it like this.
> The performance hit is even bigger than in Cyberpunk which I do play with some RT enabled. _'with DLSS ofc'_
> 
> If I'm ever re playing Witcher 3 on NG+ like I planned to then I'm sticking to a maxed out DX 11 version.



i don't like the new gory animations in witcher 3 next gen update. its like overly gory in a cringy way. i liked the way it was before.

i think i am going to revert back to last patch and just not play next gen update.

its fairly easy to do, its listed under the beta section, lets you revert back to last known patch thankfully.


----------



## SN2716057 (Dec 15, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> Do you have motion blur and blur turned off?
> 
> Turn them both on, that took away the stuttering for me.
> 
> ...


Both are on. I simply lowered the quality a bit here and there, runs smooth now.


----------



## Sithaer (Dec 15, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> i don't like the new gory animations in witcher 3 next gen update. its like overly gory in a cringy way. i liked the way it was before.
> 
> i think i am going to revert back to last patch and just not play next gen update.
> 
> its fairly easy to do, its listed under the beta section, lets you revert back to last known patch thankfully.



I was unaware of such changes and only reinstalled to check the graphics update and the performance, the original game already had gore finishers like cutting off heads/limbs/even in half and that was all good with me since I'm not bothered by gore in games._ 'used to have gore mods installed in Skyrim/Oblivion'_

Just checked and yea there is an option in GoG to play with a previous version.

Last time when I actually finished the game and put 170+ hours into my playthrough 2+ years ago I had a RX 570 playing on ~high settings with a HD texture pack from Nexus so I can only compare to that experience.
Textures seem to be about the same as the pack I had installed, on ultra+ settings there is definitely some changes like more dense vegetation and further draw distance '_some say this is the main source of stutters'_. 
Also the trees doesn't bend/move around that much in windy weather compared to the original, it was almost overdone/too much in the original but now I kinda miss it to be honest cause it gave forest areas a different feel/look.

In overall if I ignore the RT part of the update I like it even tho most of this was already doable with modding if someone wanted to do that. _'on PC that is'_


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 15, 2022)

Finished the main part of FF VII Remake. Tomorrow I'll start the DLC.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 15, 2022)

Kissamies said:


> Finished the main part of FF VII Remake. Tomorrow I'll start the DLC.



how do you play these games so fast!!! wow


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 15, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> how do you play these games so fast!!! wow


Well, it was a ~10 hour session today.


----------



## outpt (Dec 15, 2022)

I have turned off all RT effects off and use HDR can’t tell the difference. Witcher with RT was a studder fest didn’t care for it that much to begin with .


----------



## Sithaer (Dec 15, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> how do you play these games so fast!!! wow



I know right, I've been wondering the same since I'm following/posting in this topic.
Some ppl around here finishes multiple games by the time I only manage to finish like 1 maybe 2 shorter story driven games.
For example Plague Tale Requiem took me  around 25 hours to finish and that was in a span of ~2 weeks. _'I loved the game so its not cause I didn't like it'

Dunno I guess I'm not the gamer I used to be huh, playing for more than 2-3 hours/day is very rare nowadays I just don't feel it and some days I don't even game just do random shet at my PC/watch YT or a movie.
Funny thing is that I would have the time to game a lot since I live with my parents still and only have a part time job/no relationship to care about or any of the sort._

I can only imagine how long Cyberpunk is gonna take me to finish at this rate, damn I will be adding so many games to my backlog again.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 15, 2022)

Sithaer said:


> I know right, I've been wondering the same since I'm following/posting in this topic.
> Some ppl around here finishes multiple games by the time I only manage to finish like 1 maybe 2 shorter story driven games.
> For example Plague Tale Requiem took me  around 25 hours to finish and that was in a span of ~2 weeks. _'I loved the game so its not cause I didn't like it'
> 
> ...


I'd say that stepping into the world of 4K will make me play a lot more than before.


----------



## Sithaer (Dec 15, 2022)

Kissamies said:


> I'd say that stepping into the world of 4K will make me play a lot more than before.



I guess thats a reason as any, enjoy it.
In my case the better hardware I get the less I play or its the same, only difference is that I crank up the settings higher. _'done most of my long gaming sessions in the past on potato systems when I actually gamed all day'_


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 15, 2022)

erocker said:


> Playing High on Life. I'm sick and on medication that are both slowing me down. This game is the perfect pace for me at the moment and it's pretty funny.


Get better soon!

Just finished Ys 2 Chronicles for PC(bought on GOG of course) last night. I've only ever finished this game once before, on the TurboDuo version nearly 30 years ago. I don't actually remember doing it, but remember the ending. This ending was better. Not going to show screenshots(spoilers).

I've already finished Ys Origin and will be working through Ys 3 - Oath In Felgana next. Ys 4 - Memories of Celceta will be up after that.

For those interested;








						Ys Origin
					

700 years before the events of Ys I & II, the land of Ys was on the brink of destructio




					www.gog.com
				











						Ys I & II Chronicles+
					

Long, long ago, there was an ancient kingdom called Ys which prospered under the auspic




					www.gog.com
				











						Ys: The Oath in Felghana
					

When redheaded thrill-seeker Adol Christin and his eternal blue-haired companion Dogi m




					www.gog.com
				











						Ys: Memories of Celceta
					

World-famous red-haired adventurer Adol Christin awakens in the unfamiliar land of Celc




					www.gog.com
				




All are on sale right now for those interested in ActionRPG style gaming.


EDIT:
Ok, just had a funny moment;



Count McDumbass? Sounds like something I would say! 



AusWolf said:


> Bad news, it runs like shit anyway. Average FPS is around 30 with all on Ultra+, FSR Quality, which is fine, but the micro-stutters gave me a headache after just 10 minutes! Ugh!


Well, turn some settings down. You don't need Ultra to enjoy the game. Tweak it and have fun!


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 15, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Get better soon!
> 
> Just finished Ys 2 Chronicles for PC(bought on GOG of course) last night. I've only ever finished this game once before, on the TurboDuo version nearly 30 years ago. I don't actually remember doing it, but remember the ending. This ending was better. Not going to show screenshots(spoilers).
> 
> ...



those are stock graphics, or are you using mods? those sprites look really detailed!

also which one do you play first for the storyline to be right?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 15, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> those are stock graphics, or are you using mods? those sprites look really detailed!


Stock but with settings maxed out. Really has aged well for a 2012 DX9C game, hasn't it?



Space Lynx said:


> also which one do you play first for the storyline to be right?


Origins! That's the beginning, the prequel of Ys 1&2.


----------



## AusWolf (Dec 15, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Well, turn some settings down. You don't need Ultra to enjoy the game. Tweak it and have fun!


That's the thing... turning settings down only improves the average framerate, but doesn't do away with the stuttering.


----------



## Hankieroseman (Dec 15, 2022)

Playing "Catch me if you can". I can outrun anything and inflight refueling allows me to fly around the world in "super cruise". Let's Dance ...


----------



## AusWolf (Dec 15, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> I don't like the new Witcher 3 update personally, I think it looks worse than original


I think it looks okay. I don't see much difference, to be honest, except for those awful stutters.

If you turn on FXAA, though... yuck!



Lei said:


> I finished Yakuza Like a Dragon today.
> All chapters.
> 
> View attachment 274599
> ...


Haven't heard of this game before. It looks worth checking out. 



Sithaer said:


> I know right, I've been wondering the same since I'm following/posting in this topic.
> Some ppl around here finishes multiple games by the time I only manage to finish like 1 maybe 2 shorter story driven games.
> For example Plague Tale Requiem took me  around 25 hours to finish and that was in a span of ~2 weeks. _'I loved the game so its not cause I didn't like it'
> 
> Dunno I guess I'm not the gamer I used to be huh, playing for more than 2-3 hours/day is very rare nowadays I just don't feel it and some days I don't even game just do random shet at my PC/watch YT or a movie._


It seems to be a common theme nowadays. My friends and I complain about the same. I guess there's just too much content everywhere and our brains aren't wired to deal with it. Kind of like when you eat too much and feel sick.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 16, 2022)

Sithaer said:


> I guess thats a reason as any, enjoy it.
> In my case the better hardware I get the less I play or its the same, only difference is that I crank up the settings higher. _'done most of my long gaming sessions in the past on potato systems when I actually gamed all day'_


Yeah, when I went from 980 Ti to 1080 Ti, I just cranked the settings higher and that's it. Now with a faster card and a 4K monitor, it feels like going from a console generation to a newer one.

Yet I still play with my HTPC (Xeon X5675 @ 4.3, 18GB, R9 290X) from time to time, especially older titles.


----------



## AusWolf (Dec 16, 2022)

Kissamies said:


> Yeah, when I went from 980 Ti to 1080 Ti, I just cranked the settings higher and that's it. Now with a faster card and a 4K monitor, it feels like going from a console generation to a newer one.
> 
> Yet I still play with my HTPC (Xeon X5675 @ 4.3, 18GB, R9 290X) from time to time, especially older titles.


When I finished building my current rig, I went on to play Stray on my HTPC.  

The performance of my main PC gives me comfort that it'll serve me well for years to come, but there's something magical about a potato running a modern game, and running it well.


----------



## QuietBob (Dec 16, 2022)

*One Step Beyond* is a 1993 puzzle platformer for DOS starring Colin Curly, a former mascot of the British snack Quavers. It is the sequel to Pushover, the game featured in the opening cinematics. I remember drooling over this intro as a kid 



It's a truly original game based on a simple premise. You have to shut all the platforms by jumping on them and then land on the exit pad, leading you to the next level. You are limited in how far you can jump, and each level is on a different timer. It starts simple but the difficulty ramps up significantly as you play. I have just finished this gem, solving all 100 puzzles. Great mental gymnastics


----------



## AusWolf (Dec 16, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> *One Step Beyond* is a 1993 puzzle platformer for DOS starring Colin Curly, a former mascot of the British snack Quavers. It is the sequel to Pushover, the game featured in the opening cinematics. I remember drooling over this intro as a kid
> 
> View attachment 274688View attachment 274689View attachment 274690
> 
> ...


Even in the days of ray tracing and all that, I still find something strangely comforting about DOS game graphics.


----------



## QuietBob (Dec 16, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> Even in the days of ray tracing and all that, I still find something strangely comforting about DOS game graphics.


And enjoying this 320x200 game on a 4K display is simply next-level geekiness


----------



## AusWolf (Dec 16, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> And enjoying this 320x200 game on a 4K display is simply next-level geekiness


I'll leave that for my main PC and 1080p monitor.  I once tried some PlayStation 2 games on my 4K TV. My eyes melted.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 16, 2022)

Total War meets Civ
This exists and I didn't know it until today 









						Oriental Empires
					

Step into the world of the ancient Orient. Control a city or tribe from the dawn of Chi




					www.gog.com


----------



## Shihab (Dec 16, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> I once tried some PlayStation 2 games on my 4K TV. My eyes melted


Jokes aside, some PS2 games are much enjoyable at higher res, especially those with good texturing or a lot of edges. Would require feeding those legally-owned disks™ to an emulator, of course.

FFX-2 (I know. I'm sorry...) at native vs 1080p.


MGS3, ditto.


Man, I hope emuscene figures out a way to adapt Nvidia's Remix tools to old console games...


----------



## AusWolf (Dec 16, 2022)

Shihab said:


> Jokes aside, some PS2 games are much enjoyable at higher res, especially those with good texturing or a lot of edges. Would require feeding those legally-owned disks™ to an emulator, of course.
> 
> FFX-2 (I know. I'm sorry...) at native vs 1080p.
> View attachment 274722View attachment 274723
> ...


Even a simple HDMI connection on the PS2 would make me happy. Just something digital to let the TV scale properly.


----------



## khemist (Dec 16, 2022)

Battlefield 1, not stopped playing since release Six years ago now and have over 6000 hours in, no other Battlefield game has come close since.


----------



## defaultluser (Dec 16, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Get better soon!
> 
> Just finished Ys 2 Chronicles for PC(bought on GOG of course) last night. I've only ever finished this game once before, on the TurboDuo version nearly 30 years ago. I don't actually remember doing it, but remember the ending. This ending was better. Not going to show screenshots(spoilers).
> 
> ...


ys is awesome series, but there was a lot of crap in the middle

ys origins, seven and eight have all been fantastic play-through fro me, and ys 1-3 are all still memorable!


----------



## Fluffmeister (Dec 16, 2022)

Still loving Mordhau, looks great (especially at 4K) and is a great laugh.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 16, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> That's the thing... turning settings down only improves the average framerate, but doesn't do away with the stuttering.


It turns out there's a software glitch affecting frame-rates going on with the new update. Patch incoming.


----------



## AusWolf (Dec 17, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> It turns out there's a software glitch affecting frame-rates going on with the new update. Patch incoming.


Good news, I can't wait! 



Fluffmeister said:


> Still loving Mordhau, looks great (especially at 4K) and is a great laugh.
> 
> View attachment 274747
> View attachment 274748


I tried Chivalry, I tried Mordhau, heck, I even played War of the Roses for a while before it went down - my conclusion was always the same: The learning curve is too steep, I die every time even before I manage to figure out the basics.  They look like lovely games, and I love the Middle Ages, but the controls are just too much for me.

With that said, once I finish God of War, I'll try to see if I can get somewhere in Kingdom Come: Deliverance without dying in the first 5 minutes of the game. Last time I couldn't, but I've gone through a few PC upgrades since then, so maybe that helps a bit.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 17, 2022)

Amazon Games and Crystal Dynamics Strike Deal to Develop and Publish Next Major Entry in Iconic Tomb Raider Series.....









						Amazon Games and Crystal Dynamics Strike Deal to Develop and Publish Next Major Entry in Iconic Tomb Raider Series
					

Next major Tomb Raider game will continue Lara Croft’s saga in a single-player, multiplatform adventure.




					www.amazongames.com


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 17, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Amazon Games and Crystal Dynamics Strike Deal to Develop and Publish Next Major Entry in Iconic Tomb Raider Series.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazon games ... yikes! New World was an utter fail, I hope TR franchise survives this.


----------



## AusWolf (Dec 17, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Amazon Games and Crystal Dynamics Strike Deal to Develop and Publish Next Major Entry in Iconic Tomb Raider Series.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh God... After Power of the Ring, I'm extremely cautious with any form of entertainment coming from Amazon (except if it features Jeremy Clarkson, Richard Hammond and/or James May).


----------



## AusWolf (Dec 17, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> Rings of Power


Is that what it's called? Not Power of the Ring? See, that's how memorable that series was! I already forgot its title a month after it released.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 17, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> Is that what it's called? Not Power of the Ring? See, that's how memorable that series was! I already forgot its title a month after it released.


 i have no idea, i watched the first episode, and it was just terrible fucking acting, writing, the armor on the elves looked fake as shit... and yeah... horrible tv series.

they screwed wheel of time fans over too. horrible job on wheel of time.


----------



## AusWolf (Dec 17, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> i have no idea, i watched the first episode, and it was just terrible fucking acting, writing, the armor on the elves looked fake as shit... and yeah... horrible tv series.


Same here. I've watched some f-ed up shite in my life, but this is the first series that I canned after watching the first episode.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 17, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> Same here. I've watched some f-ed up shite in my life, but this is the first series that I canned after watching the first episode.



yeah, and I don't know if it was just me or not, but I thought the Elves seemed too human life, where as in original trilogy, I had a different vibe and was convinced it was a different species.

that really ruined the immersion for me. and when I saw the armor those Elvish guards were wearing... just horrible. not even close to original trilogy. and people who say budget this or budget that can bloody well piss off, maybe they need to stop taking inflated salaries and do a proper job.

that's one to many off topic posts though, going to stop before mods lose their minds

on-topic:  playing magic the gathering arena still... LMAO its true too


----------



## AusWolf (Dec 17, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> yeah, and I don't know if it was just me or not, but I thought the Elves seemed too human life, where as in original trilogy, I had a different vibe and was convinced it was a different species.
> 
> that really ruined the immersion for me. and when I saw the armor those Elvish guards were wearing... just horrible. not even close to original trilogy. and people who say budget this or budget that can bloody well piss off, maybe they need to stop taking inflated salaries and do a proper job.
> 
> that's one to many off topic posts though, going to stop before mods lose their minds


Nah, I completely agree.

Everything is designed to be the same generic crap, every dialogue sounds the same, they sound like normal, 21st century conversation mixed into some awkward shite that doesn't make sense. Facial expressions are nonexistent, there are no characters, racial traits, or any kind of distinguishable features that would make anyone stand out. Generic, bland diversity-box ticking exercise, totally worthless of anyone's time.

A billion dollar show that looks and feels more like a hundred dollar fan fiction.

Sorry for the off.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Dec 17, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> Good news, I can't wait!
> 
> 
> I tried Chivalry, I tried Mordhau, heck, I even played War of the Roses for a while before it went down - my conclusion was always the same: The learning curve is too steep, I die every time even before I manage to figure out the basics.  They look like lovely games, and I love the Middle Ages, but the controls are just too much for me.
> ...



They can be tough, but you almost don't want to overthink it, I appreciate though the controls can be tricky, hell there are some moves/attacks/feints I don't even use. I just join the busiest server I can find and get stuck in!


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 17, 2022)

Fluffmeister said:


> They can be tough, but you almost don't want to overthink it, I appreciate though the controls can be tricky, hell there are some moves/attacks/feints I don't even use. I just join the busiest server I can find and get stuck in!



kingdom come deliverance is a beast of a game to run. i know my 6800 xt struggles with it still. lol i think its a nvidia game though, so you probably will be able to run it great with a 3080.

oh this division, why can't we all just game together?


----------



## AusWolf (Dec 17, 2022)

Fluffmeister said:


> They can be tough, but you almost don't want to overthink it, I appreciate though the controls can be tricky, hell there are some moves/attacks/feints I don't even use. I just join the busiest server I can find and get stuck in!


Overthinking or not, it always ends the same way: I march into battle, and some random dude chops my head off, or I get an arrow before I can say "for the glory of the Emperor".


----------



## Fluffmeister (Dec 17, 2022)

Getting into Hell Let Loose now, got it via Humble Choice, it's very pretty... but that is enough about me.


----------



## oobymach (Dec 17, 2022)

Almost finished with Grounded, would definitely recommend, 9.9/10, shrunken survival in a back yard.









						Grounded on Steam
					

The world is a vast, beautiful and dangerous place – especially when you have been shrunk to the size of an ant. Can you thrive alongside the hordes of giant insects, fighting to survive the perils of the backyard?




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 17, 2022)

oobymach said:


> Almost finished with Grounded, would definitely recommend, 9.9/10, shrunken survival in a back yard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still have it on my wishlist, didn't bought it yet.... 
Not in a rush buying though....


----------



## AusWolf (Dec 17, 2022)

oobymach said:


> Almost finished with Grounded, would definitely recommend, 9.9/10, shrunken survival in a back yard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Inspired by the 1989 movie? Looks interesting, added to my wishlist.


----------



## oobymach (Dec 17, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> Inspired by the 1989 movie? Looks interesting, added to my wishlist.


I actually named my world Honey I Shrunk The Kids because that's exactly what it reminded me of. It's an open world fps rpg with a crafting system. The story isn't as deep as a Bethesda game but it has a story and it's unique, I've been playing single player but the Mantis is too hard to take down on my own so I may have to enlist help (it is a co-op game too).


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 17, 2022)

knights of honor 2
1 rival is down

who will be next to follow


----------



## copenhagen69 (Dec 18, 2022)

Fluffmeister said:


> Getting into Hell Let Loose now, got it via Humble Choice, it's very pretty... but that is enough about me.
> 
> View attachment 274844
> View attachment 274845


wow that looks like old school CoD, with better graphics ... how is it?


----------



## Fluffmeister (Dec 18, 2022)

copenhagen69 said:


> wow that looks like old school CoD, with better graphics ... how is it?



Those screenies don't do it justice graphically. It's a proper squad-based gem, the maps are huge and detailed and you REALLY need to work as a team. Classes are very important, this isn't Battlefield where everyone can fly a plane or drive a tank. Games can typically be one and a half hours long and you can run around and get shot without even seeing who killed ya, in short... it's fab.


----------



## kapone32 (Dec 18, 2022)

Fluffmeister said:


> Those screenies don't do it justice graphically. It's a proper squad-based gem, the maps are huge and detailed and you REALLY need to work as a team. Classes are very important, this isn't Battlefield where everyone can fly a plane or drive a tank. Games can typically be one and a half hours long and you can run around and get shot without even seeing who killed ya, in short... it's fab.


I just finished downloading this. One of the best things about Humble Choice is that you get Games you never heard of that are actually fun to play.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 18, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> I just finished downloading this. One of the best things about Humble Choice is that you get Games you never heard of that are actually fun to play.



Exactly this.

Lots of hidden gems out there and Humble Choice does a pretty good job of bringing those to light.


----------



## kapone32 (Dec 18, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> I just finished downloading this. One of the best things about Humble Choice is that you get Games you never heard of that are actually fun to play.


Well I just played for 20 to 30 minutes. I picked the Machine Gunner. Was sneaking around with my squad bringing up the rear (after getting lost) and going through backyards. I come out of a backyard and there is a German soldier crouching. I press the right trigger to shoot him and nothing happens. I think the Game is broken until I respawn and test the controls to understand that I have to use the left trigger to hold the gun and right trigger to fire. I then proceeded to follow a tank and was taken out by a sniper. Talk about immersion. Thank you Humble.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 18, 2022)

there is this game where you bike down hills on a regular mountain bike, its pretty fun. it came with Humble Choice a few months ago.

just an example of hidden gem


----------



## erocker (Dec 18, 2022)

Playing some Dark and Darker. Free playtest going until the 23rd. It's extremely difficult solo, but very fun and rewarding if you manage to portal out. 









						Dark and Darker on Steam
					

An unforgiving hardcore fantasy FPS dungeon PvPvE adventure. Band together with your friends and use your courage, wits, and cunning to uncover mythical treasures, defeat gruesome monsters, while staying one step ahead of the other devious treasure-hunters.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 18, 2022)

erocker said:


> Playing some Dark and Darker. Free playtest going until the 23rd. It's extremely difficult solo, but very fun and rewarding if you manage to portal out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



man this game would be great on an OLED screen

I don't think I can wait much longer, I think LG C3 launch in March is my last stop, if 32" isn't out yet, I am going to get the LG C3 42"


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 20, 2022)

Played Astro's Playroom on my PlayStation 5 last night... holy crap the Dualsense controller is really a new experience. It is truly a shame more games don't utilize those features it has... still on the fence if I want to keep it or sell it, since so many exclusives are coming to PC and I have no living room of my own, so I am always at my desk anyway... I bought it before I knew all the exclusives were coming to PC, but never opened it until recently because I was traveling abroad earlier this year.

I have to say, PS5 has impressed me though so far. That Dualsense controller is truly next level. Experiencing the sounds coming from it and the haptic ability of the triggers on the shoulder buttons is insane... it really caught me off guard how good it was in Astro's Playroom... seriously more games need to take advantage of this.


----------



## kapone32 (Dec 20, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> there is this game where you bike down hills on a regular mountain bike, its pretty fun. it came with Humble Choice a few months ago.
> 
> just an example of hidden gem


Do you rememeber the name? That sounds pretty rad if the physics are proper.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Dec 20, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Count McDumbass? Sounds like something I would say!


Ahem...



Some BTD6 after the Epic giveaway. I didn't expect it to be better than BTD5, but I stand corrected...


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 20, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> Do you rememeber the name? That sounds pretty rad if the physics are proper.











						Descenders on Steam
					

Descenders is extreme downhill freeriding for the modern era, with procedurally generated worlds, and where mistakes have real consequences. Will you lead your team to glory and become the next legendary Descender?




					store.steampowered.com
				





this one here, came in one of my humble bundles I think


----------



## InVasMani (Dec 20, 2022)

Descenders is like Tony Hawk Pro Skater quality of enjoyment to skateboard fans in a bike game. The soundtrack is also excellent I'm a whoop whoop is my hype bike jam jam tail whip slam slam.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 20, 2022)

InVasMani said:


> Descenders is like Tony Hawk Pro Skater quality of enjoyment to skateboard fans in a bike game. The soundtrack is also excellent I'm a whoop whoop is my hype bike jam jam tail whip slam slam.



sometimes its just nice to have a change of scenery/genre  /shrug


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 21, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> Ahem...


Oh yes?


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Dec 21, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Oh yes?


Count von whatagaindidyousay?


----------



## Bomby569 (Dec 21, 2022)

​




Assetto Corsa - SRP mod


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 21, 2022)

Fluffmeister said:


> Getting into Hell Let Loose now, got it via Humble Choice, it's very pretty... but that is enough about me.
> 
> View attachment 274844
> View attachment 274845


I tried it once, didn't like it because the server I joined basically had no teamplay/communicatioon going on.

I'd like to give Post Scriptum a try but it's the polar opposite of Hell Let Loose situation, teamplay is there but not enough active players to populate servers.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Dec 21, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> I tried it once, didn't like it because the server I joined basically had no teamplay/communicatioon going on.
> 
> I'd like to give Post Scriptum a try but it's the polar opposite of Hell Let Loose situation, teamplay is there but not enough active players to populate servers.



Yeah success does depend heavily on the quality of the players.

I also tried Post Scriptum on a Steam free weekend a while back, the players there equally took the game very serious, I had some German guy yelling at me for jumping in a tank and doing a kamikaze run at the enemy lines, was actually doing okay but I got kicked ;P


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 21, 2022)

Fluffmeister said:


> Yeah success does depend heavily on the quality of the players.
> 
> I also tried Post Scriptum on a Steam free weekend a while back, the players there equally took the game very serious, I had some German guy yelling at me for jumping in a tank and doing a kamikaze run at the enemy lines, was actually doing okay but I got kicked ;P


If PS has the same system ticket system as Squad then:
- 1 player is worth 1 ticket, one tank can be worth 15 tickets, each vehicle has a respawn timer which can reach 15min,
- side that runs out of tickets first loses,
Additionally one-manning vehicles that require multiple crew to operate will get you kicked on most servers. Doing "kamikaze run at the enemy lines" can be considering asset waste and will most likely get you kicked from the server, example would be some noob pilot practicing flying helis in public server crashing one after another.

So yeah, if you got kicked you most likely deserved it.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Dec 21, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> If PS has the same system ticket system as Squad then:
> - 1 player is worth 1 ticket, one tank can be worth 15 tickets,
> - side that runs out of tickets first loses,
> Additionally one-manning vehicles that require multiple crew to operate will get you kicked on most servers. Wasting assets, i.e. doing "kamikaze run at the enemy lines" can be considering asset waste.
> ...



Maybe, but I didn't find the game fun at all, so glad I didn't buy it.

Might explain why the servers were dead.


----------



## nomdeplume (Dec 21, 2022)

Bomby569 said:


> ​View attachment 275400
> 
> Assetto Corsa - SRP mod



I'd really like to get into this game.  To say the least it has gotten really good in the last few years.  Massive driving experience though a bit much of a simulation to deliver the type of pure enjoyment an unrealistic game offers me.  I know a few serious people who haven't driven half of a single map they are so large.


More Hunter COTW maps keep entering rotation.  

Aurora Borealis, in Finland where your in-game goals are devoted to a guided walking tour involving no hunting until the very end.  You are encouraged to get naked and cavort around between a sauna and lakes, learn about the natural state of enjoyment life can bring, and mostly do a lot of bird watching.


----------



## Bomby569 (Dec 21, 2022)

nomdeplume said:


> I'd really like to get into this game.  To say the least it has gotten really good in the last few years.  Massive driving experience though a bit much of a simulation to deliver the type of pure enjoyment an unrealistic game offers me.  I know a few serious people who haven't driven half of a single map they are so large.



Except for the simulation part, it's a easy game to get into and the mod community is amazing


----------



## nomdeplume (Dec 21, 2022)

Bomby569 said:


> Except for the simulation part, it's a easy game to get into and the mod community is amazing



Currently the safest way to drive something the size of a JDM car on the road.


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 21, 2022)

A blast from the past - Project IGI. If you die, you restart the mission. This game takes no prisoners


----------



## Tropick (Dec 21, 2022)

Been playing a lot of Noita lately, fell in love with the pixel art style and simulated physics. It's a really fun game if you like fantasy type roguelites. The sheer amount of things to do and secrets to find outside of the core loop is staggering. I've managed to complete the main dungeon twice and I've unlocked maybe 4 or 5% of the total achievements. Also fun to see all the unique ways you can annihilate yourself because you got too cocky with a good wand.


----------



## KrazyT (Dec 21, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> A blast from the past - Project IGI. If you die, you restart the mission. This game takes no prisoners


I've managed to finish it back then ...
Hard for sure, but fun ... Dunno if i could do it now 

Playing Doom (the recent one) ... Don't find it so good :/ Reminds me Quake 4 a lot, and very far from the original.
And still on Forza Horizon 4, love it !


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 21, 2022)

Tropick said:


> Been playing a lot of Noita lately, fell in love with the pixel art style and simulated physics. It's a really fun game if you like fantasy type roguelites. The sheer amount of things to do and secrets to find outside of the core loop is staggering. I've managed to complete the main dungeon twice and I've unlocked maybe 4 or 5% of the total achievements. Also fun to see all the unique ways you can annihilate yourself because you got too cocky with a good wand.


Another one that's been on my wishlist for a while. Nice to hear good things about it, may pick it up in the sales over Christmas.

EDIT - Overwhelmingly Positive on Steam and pixel-based physics gameplay....yeh a definite sale purchase this year.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 22, 2022)

KrazyT said:


> And still on Forza Horizon 4, love it !


You might find the following amusing then;


----------



## Calmmo (Dec 22, 2022)

This be the famous witchman


----------



## Frick (Dec 22, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> Ahem...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AwwwwnI'm truly sad I missed it. I played a lot of some older Flash version. I have TB5 on Android but it's not the same.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Dec 22, 2022)

Frick said:


> AwwwwnI'm truly sad I missed it. I played a lot of some older Flash version. I have TB5 on Android but it's not the same.


I think it's still discounted. $6.99 instead of $14. You may be able to find it cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## Audioave10 (Dec 22, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> You might find the following amusing then;


Its time to race in the Snow on GTA5 - don't actually do Horizon 4, but I watch all of Alex's videos (and Broughy1322 also). I've watched them both
since the beginning.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 23, 2022)

Audioave10 said:


> Alex's videos (and Broughy1322 also).


I like both of those channels, but I'm not a die-hard fan. I love some of the shenanigans each of them get into. There's also JDP Gaming. Him and his crew have fun too!


----------



## Frick (Dec 23, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> I think it's still discounted. $6.99 instead of $14. You may be able to find it cheaper elsewhere.



Even cheaper, here at least. It's a joy to play without slowdowns.


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 23, 2022)

you ONLY have 2  choices

- sell a body part for a GPU with more than 8GB VRAM

- FSR/DLSS

when the shooting starts it goes above 8GB and then you're playing at 2-5 frames. the card is drowning, it has nothing else to give.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 23, 2022)

Cvrk said:


> View attachment 275816
> 
> you ONLY have 2  choices
> 
> ...



I didn't know this was an issue, I am playing this on my 6800 XT right now, so you must be right about the vram issue.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Dec 23, 2022)

Cvrk said:


> View attachment 275816
> 
> you ONLY have 2  choices
> 
> ...


No game title?


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Dec 23, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> No game title?











						Save 30% on UNCHARTED™: Legacy of Thieves Collection on Steam
					

Play as Nathan Drake and Chloe Frazer in their own standalone adventures as they confront their pasts and forge their own legacies. This game includes the critically acclaimed single-player stories from both UNCHARTED 4: A Thief’s End and UNCHARTED: The Lost Legacy.




					store.steampowered.com
				




@Cvrk It really does help to mention the name of the game, or at least name the screenshots so those that may not be familiar with the game can find it to check out.


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 24, 2022)

Cvrk said:


> View attachment 275816
> 
> you ONLY have 2  choices
> 
> ...


I didn't suffer any of those problems with my RX 5700 XT 8GB. Smooth as velvet.

Black Mesa Blue Shift is a superb remake of the original and what's more, it's free.
"Go on, you know you want to!"


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 24, 2022)

Found a console to cheat money. Glorious. No more endless mission farming. And the Crossfire mod is really interesting  Finally I can not burn out on a third playthrough of this classic.

After all, Star Citizen still didn't happen...  I think this is the best we'll see from Mr Forever In Alpha


----------



## Veseleil (Dec 24, 2022)

MusicBee sometimes and mpv most of the time. 

Seriously, I'm thinking of replaying Morrowind, but kinda don't have the time for modding it properly (with OpenMW OFC).


----------



## witkazy (Dec 26, 2022)

High on life (yeah right)







wacky wackadoo but i'm intrigued


----------



## KrazyT (Dec 26, 2022)

Still on Doom (the 2016 version) ...
I must admit the 2nd half of the game is good.
Finito the boring space station and labs, welcome to Hell.
Just one level between me and the end of the game, and i'll go for another game ...


----------



## wNotyarD (Dec 26, 2022)

I should finish Zelda Skyward Sword on my Switch and then proceed to finish Persona 5 Royal, but instead I keep spending my time with PC Building Simulator...


----------



## SN2716057 (Dec 26, 2022)

I'm on the High on Lines Life wagon too..








Mmm..Denise


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 26, 2022)

If you look like this guy in real life, you probably get questioned by the police a lot. Also, all the women want you. Nathan Drake has to be the most realistic good looking guy in video game history. 


Happy Christmas and peaceful holidays for all the gamers and the rest of this wonderful community here on TPU. Been around for years, and I learned so much from many of you.  here's to many many more years to come with great tech-savvy folks like you!


----------



## xu^ (Dec 27, 2022)

Bought a few in the steam sale and a couple indie titles that im liking a lot.

*God of War* 
(wow what a game, now i understand the fuss PS4 owners make about it)

*Tekken 7* 
(takes me back the old days of playing Tekken 2 on the PS1)

*Spiderman - Miles Morales* 
(love the 1st game, so no doubt i'll like this as well)

*Diplomacy is not an Option * 
(city builder/tower defence game with literally 1000s of bad guys coming at u in waves)

*Starship Troopers - Terran Command*
(RTS based on the Starship Troopers movies, not pld much yet, but seems fun)

*They are Billions*
(city builder - Hordes of zombies attack you while you try to build up your defenses)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 27, 2022)

Cvrk said:


> If you look like this guy in real life, you probably get questioned by the police a lot. Also, all the women want you. Nathan Drake has to be the most realistic good looking guy in video game history.


I think that character is based on Nathan Fillion(FireFly, Castle).


----------



## sLowEnd (Dec 27, 2022)

Just bought SW:KOTOR a couple days ago. I can see why the game was received well. I'm having a lot of fun with it.

It does have a crashing issue with Adrenalin drivers 22.7.1 or newer though. I'm guessing AMD broke something when they touched OpenGL in that version. Took me a while to diagnose the issue.


----------



## The King (Dec 27, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I think that character is based on Nathan Fillion(FireFly, Castle).


Seems legit. Still sad the show ended! (Firefly)




Oh there is also an uncharted fan film on YT starring him.


----------



## Frick (Dec 27, 2022)

sLowEnd said:


> Just bought SW:KOTOR a couple days ago. I can see why the game was received well. I'm having a lot of fun with it.



Oh man wait until you get to the second game!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 27, 2022)

The King said:


> Still sad the show ended! (Firefly)


Fully and whole-heartedly agree! Worst cancellation EVER! The Fox exec who made that choice was a dolt who lacks vision..



sLowEnd said:


> Just bought SW:KOTOR a couple days ago. I can see why the game was received well. I'm having a lot of fun with it.





Frick said:


> Oh man wait until you get to the second game!


This! Good times ahead for you! Enjoy.


----------



## KrazyT (Dec 27, 2022)

Cvrk said:


> Nathan Drake has to be the most realistic good looking guy in video game history.


Tied with this guy, Markus (Jesse Williams) from Deroit : Become Human



Well, technically he is not human


----------



## Bomby569 (Dec 27, 2022)

Cvrk said:


> View attachment 275816
> 
> you ONLY have 2  choices
> 
> ...



i played on a 3060ti to the end and had no problems


----------



## AMF (Dec 27, 2022)

anyone willling to donate me a copy of uncharted  i rally would like to play it

im ready for crysis 4!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  except my gpu


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 27, 2022)

ATM I play Underrail, indie game with vibes of old fallout games.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Dec 27, 2022)

KrazyT said:


> Tied with this guy, Markus (Jesse Williams) from Deroit : Become Human
> View attachment 276275
> Well, technically he is not human


I liked BJ Blazkowicz from Wolfenstein: The New Order.


----------



## SN2716057 (Dec 27, 2022)

Manny Calavera looks very realistic for a dead person



And so much storage..


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 27, 2022)

Blue Shift remake was great with many more puzzles than Black Mesa and also beautifully made. Tripmine Studios are supposed to be remaking Opposing Force, so a peak at the original was definitely worth a go, with lots of shades of green gloop.
It takes a while to get used to some of the moves and those headcrabs are just as pesky 

He always pops up somewhere!


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 28, 2022)

Tarkov wiped today, good time to jump in and be frustrated as hell with questionable deaths


----------



## lightning70 (Dec 28, 2022)

I've been playing Asphalt 9 for 2-3 days, Nice racing game.


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 28, 2022)

Finally started FF7 Remake, well over a year after getting it for PS4 originally, with free update to PS5. While I love the OG turn-based battle system this new system is good for what it is. The amount of character details for each of the star cast is amazing, matching of exceeding that seen on CGI movies.
Oh and I'm team Tifa.


----------



## kapone32 (Dec 28, 2022)

lightning70 said:


> I've been playing Asphalt 9 for 2-3 days, Nice racing game.


F me I have been killing Grid Legends all holiday. The Mazda 787B can do 140mph in 3rd gear and there is such a nice feeling changing gears while you pass 2 or 3 cars on the outside. Then the electric cars have 1 gear. It is something to drive an electric car that can do 248mph at Mount Panorama.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 28, 2022)

Just beat a boss in Ys Memories of Celceta that has been irritating the crap out of me for days. 




What I needed to do was grind for 2 hours and bump my levels.. 9 levels made a world of difference! I also did some farming for items to refine my weapons and armor. Before I was getting my hat handed to me in 30 seconds flat. After the leveling, this was a battle that lasted 2minutes! Worth it! Time to forge ahead!

Gotta say, this storyline is more fun than I thought it would be! 



lightning70 said:


> I've been playing Asphalt 9 for 2-3 days, Nice racing game.


Android?


----------



## Frick (Dec 28, 2022)

Death Stranding and I don't think I have ever been this intrigued by a game. If you got it in the Epic giveaway, give it a whirl. It is nuts.


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 28, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> F me I have been killing Grid Legends all holiday. The Mazda 787B can do 140mph in 3rd gear and there is such a nice feeling changing gears while you pass 2 or 3 cars on the outside. Then the electric cars have 1 gear. It is something to drive an electric car that can do 248mph at Mount Panorama.
> 
> View attachment 276490


I loved the story mode of Grid Legends with that rivalry and banter. Stories don't usually work in racing games and end up cheesy and overcooked, but in Legends they nailed it.


----------



## lightning70 (Dec 28, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Ys Memories of Celceta'da günlerdir canımı sıkan bir patronu yendim.
> View attachment 276491
> Yapmam gereken 2 saat boyunca öğütmek ve seviyelerimi yükseltmekti.. 9 seviye bir dünya fark yarattı! Ayrıca silahlarımı ve zırhımı geliştirmek için bazı eşyalar için çiftçilik yaptım. Şapkamı 30 saniye içinde bana teslim etmeden önce. :korku:Seviyelendirmeden sonra, bu 2 dakika süren bir savaştı! Buna değer! İlerleme zamanı!
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## Veseleil (Dec 28, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> F me I have been killing Grid Legends all holiday. The Mazda 787B can do 140mph in 3rd gear and there is such a nice feeling changing gears while you pass 2 or 3 cars on the outside. Then the electric cars have 1 gear. It is something to drive an electric car that can do 248mph at Mount Panorama.
> 
> View attachment 276490


787B is one of the most amazing (racing) cars in the whole automotive history. It was too good to be _allowed_ _to carry on_.


----------



## kapone32 (Dec 28, 2022)

Veseleil said:


> 787B is one of the most amazing (racing) cars in the whole automotive history. It was too good to be _allowed_ _to carry on_.


Yep nothing could touch it and it made Gear heads the RX7 a must buy. This is one of the beauties of Sim Racing.


Splinterdog said:


> I loved the story mode of Grid Legends with that rivalry and banter. Stories don't usually work in racing games and end up cheesy and overcooked, but in Legends they nailed it.


The cars, tracks and rivalry are definitely part of the hook. I went through the first story in 2 sessions. The amount of killer Vintage and Modern Racing cars in the Game are also stellar. The example I would use would the Cadillac DPI. Apparently you can get elements of the Grid Driver Game from the early 2000s too but I have not yet got it as the Game is on Gamepass.



kapone32 said:


> Yep nothing could touch it and it made Gear heads the RX7 a must buy. This is one of the beauties of Sim Racing.
> 
> The cars, tracks and rivalry are definitely part of the hook. I went through the first story in 2 sessions. The amount of killer Vintage and Modern Racing cars in the Game are also stellar. The example I would use would the Cadillac DPI. Apparently you can get elements of the Grid Driver Game from the early 2000s too but I have not yet got it as the Game is on Gamepass.


Sorry EA Play. I refuse to use Gamepass.


----------



## SN2716057 (Dec 28, 2022)

The banter between dad and his son are hilarious..





But this dude, with his mommy complex


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Dec 28, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> The banter between dad and his son are hilarious..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm absolutely loving this game so far.  So much that even though I've been playing on Game Pass for PC, I just picked it up on Steam.  Also grabbed 'Trover Saves the Universe' from the same Dev/Justin Roiland.


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 28, 2022)

Oh dear!
(HL Op Force)


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 29, 2022)

Frick said:


> Death Stranding and I don't think I have ever been this intrigued by a game. If you got it in the Epic giveaway, give it a whirl. It is nuts.


Sadly I couldn't even claim it for some stupid reason. Kept throwing an error about my account already having exceeded limit for free games within 24h when I haven't even claimed any free game.

Edit.
Here we go again...


> Your account is unable to download any more free games at this time, please wait 24 hours before trying to redeem a free game again.


----------



## Morgoth (Dec 29, 2022)

playing elden ring


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 29, 2022)

Frick said:


> Death Stranding and I don't think I have ever been this intrigued by a game. If you got it in the Epic giveaway, give it a whirl. It is nuts.


Sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## Frick (Dec 29, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> Sorry, couldn't resist!
> View attachment 276587



I'm more thinking about the fact that SPOLIERS BELOW SERIOUSLY IF YOU HAVEN'T PLAYED THIS GAME AND KNOW LITTLE ABOUT IT DO NOT READ IT


Spoiler



The sentient fetus-baby I'm carrying is crying because I fell and that the stack in that picture isn't a stack but my dead mom who has to be burned before she turns into ... what exactly? WHAT IS THIS GAME

Oh and I got a whole lot of likes for burning the corpse of my mother who is also the president of the America leftovers WHAT IS THIS GAME




monster energy drinks? WHAT IS THIS GAME WHY


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 29, 2022)

Started Life is Strange remastered. Maxed out @ 4K of course to see my waifu Chloe looking even more cute.


----------



## Sithaer (Dec 29, 2022)

Kissamies said:


> Started Life is Strange remastered. Maxed out @ 4K of course to see my waifu Chloe looking even more cute.



Do report back if its noticeably better than the original maxed out, cause if I play it again for the third time I might do it with the remaster ._ 'not like it matters much but still if I have the option to choose then why not'_


----------



## KrazyT (Dec 29, 2022)

Just finished Doom (2016)
I must admit it, it was good, at least the 2nd part ... but odd change to the formula (range rifle, fuel for chainsaw, mods for weapons, jumps ...)
I'm too old school for these modern Doom   
(played Doom 64 last summer and it was as good, maybe ever better !)


----------



## Sithaer (Dec 29, 2022)

KrazyT said:


> Just finished Doom (2016)
> I must admit it, it was good, at least the 2nd part ... but odd change to the formula (range rifle, fuel for chainsaw, mods for weapons, jumps ...)
> I'm too old school for these modern Doom
> (played Doom 64 last summer and it was as good, maybe ever better !)



I love 2016 Doom a lot, also finished it 2 times already but I will be damned if I don't do it again and have the game installed at all times in case I feel like doing a random map.  _'same with Eternal tho, keeping it installed for that reason cause I do  randomly play 1-2 maps and such'_


----------



## Blaeza (Dec 29, 2022)

Modern Warfare 2 multiplayer, until it crashes, which is every other game at the moment.  Keeps crashing the display driver.


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Dec 30, 2022)

Playing Trover Saves the Universe.  This game has me . Makes me think I should reconsider getting a VR setup.


----------



## Lorena Flower (Dec 30, 2022)

Played COD today. I used to play it day and nights when it just appeared. Later forgot about it. Now remembered and I'm excited again. I also sometimes play online casino over here. That is something totally different I usually play and makes me to reload.


----------



## HarleeMccoy (Dec 30, 2022)

I've been playing Spiritfarer, which I'd recommend to anyone looking for a relaxing, beautiful adventure/resource game with some lovely/sometimes heavy thematic elements around life and death.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 30, 2022)

Sithaer said:


> Do report back if its noticeably better than the original maxed out, cause if I play it again for the third time I might do it with the remaster ._ 'not like it matters much but still if I have the option to choose then why not'_


I maaaaaay like it a hella more..... 

(also it has graphics settings up to hella high like BtS originally!) 

and about Doom 2016, if some game has a kick-ass soundtrack that has!


----------



## KrazyT (Dec 30, 2022)

Kissamies said:


> and about Doom 2016, if some game has a kick-ass soundtrack that has!


Yes it's fit perfectly with the reboot ...
But did you try the PSOne version of the original Doom (and Final Doom) ?
The soundrack was different from the PC version, way way more dark, it really change the experience !


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 30, 2022)

KrazyT said:


> Yes it's fit perfectly with the reboot ...
> But did you try the PSOne version of the original Doom (and Final Doom) ?
> The soundrack was different from the PC version, way way more dark, it really change the experience !


Nope. I played the original as a kid with my cousin's dad's PC and not any of its ports later on.

As I've watched the Aussie youtuber SMOOREZ, he likes this as much as I do:


----------



## Dristun (Dec 30, 2022)

SMT V is a bit disappointing, even though it's still _fine. _Two biggest gripes: story and the open world. For the love of YHVH I do not understand who decided that spending almost entire game in a version of Blasted Tokyo from SMT IV is a good idea. Everything looks the same, same assets, same sand, same ruined buildings, nothing ever changes except for colour filter. By the end of Shinagawa it feels tiresome, by the end of Chiyoda it feels like an insult. Even great music that's playing in the background is getting boring because it's just one track for 15 hours you spend in the zone if while completing every quest and collecting all Mimans. At least they spruce it up with a demon castle before sending you back into same crap but now blue, again.

The story is a step back too. In interviews devs said they went for Nocturne's "weird charm" - it's just not there. 

Overall I'm still hooked to the combat and demons and will definitely rebuy the PC port if it arrives right on release but I hope they invest more time into world and its characters in the next one.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 30, 2022)

Kissamies said:


> Nope. I played the original as a kid with my cousin's dad's PC and not any of its ports later on.


 You never played Doom3? Wow! You missed out!








						DOOM 3: BFG Edition
					

Multiplayer notice: The DRM free version of DOOM 3: BFG Edition is single-player only.




					www.gog.com
				



$4 Treat yourself to some fun!


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 30, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> You never played Doom3? Wow! You missed out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, Yeah I have! 

The GPU melter from 2004 

edit: I have the BFG edition also, on PC and PS3


----------



## emothxughts (Dec 30, 2022)

I'd definitely get flamed for this, but rn I'm playing Genshin Impact, and also from the same devs, Honkai Impact 3rd. They're fun to me, they're also the best games I could run on my emergency RX 550. :|


----------



## 64K (Dec 30, 2022)

You can mod the original Doom 3 to have a flashlight attached to your gun if it's an issue about switching back and forth from gun to flashlight. It's a really fun game. I recommend playing the game late at night alone in the dark with the speakers cranked up for maximum fun.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 30, 2022)

emothxughts said:


> I'd definitely get flamed for this, but rn I'm playing Genshin Impact


Why would anyone flame you for that?


----------



## emothxughts (Dec 30, 2022)

These games have a...certain reputation in less mature internet spaces, comparable to that of LOL and Fortnite for example. Maybe not in this forum where the people seem more mature. 

Either way, I enjoy the gameplay and characters, and I can play them at acceptable FPS. Good enough for me.


----------



## Veseleil (Dec 30, 2022)

emothxughts said:


> These games have a...certain reputation in less mature internet spaces, comparable to that of LOL and Fortnite for example. Maybe not in this forum where the people seem more mature.
> 
> Either way, I enjoy the gameplay and characters, and I can play them at acceptable FPS. Good enough for me.


Genshin Impact is a great game if you have friends to play with. I got bored alone after some time, even though i did make a few, but they were casuals just as myself.
It runs buttery smooth, have gorgeous graphics, characters, and the only drawback is, well, just being a gacha game.


----------



## Sithaer (Dec 30, 2022)

emothxughts said:


> These games have a...certain reputation in less mature internet spaces, comparable to that of LOL and Fortnite for example. Maybe not in this forum where the people seem more mature.
> 
> Either way, I enjoy the gameplay and characters, and I can play them at acceptable FPS. Good enough for me.



Yup that sounds about right, sometimes I also get questioned by some ppl/friends what the hell I'm playing when I'm playing some ahem _'cultured'_ games and they find it out like Genshin/insert whatever anime gacha game here but eh it doesn't really bother me.
Its a game and as long as I enjoy playing it/have fun then thats all that matters.

I'm gonna straight out admit that I'm playing Nikke on my phone since Global was relased 1+ month ago and I kinda like it/find it fun when I'm resting and play it for like ~30 mins/day.
I did play Genshin for a few weeks too when it was still somewhat new, my only problem with such games is that my luck is in general pretty bad when it comes to pulling chars and as a 100% free2play casual player it can take me a very long time to pull the chars I want or when duplicates are needed for upgrades,etc.

That being said I would definitely not play such games on a bus/public places cause that would draw some eyes/weird looks for sure. _'Yeah Nikke would I assume'_




Kissamies said:


> I maaaaaay like it a hella more.....
> 
> (also it has graphics settings up to hella high like BtS originally!)
> 
> and about Doom 2016, if some game has a kick-ass soundtrack that has!



Thanks, remaster it is whenever I decide to play it again.


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 30, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> You never played Doom3? Wow! You missed out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already have this on Steam, otherwise...
Mind you, I still find this game a bit scary, especially when it goes dark and something creepy jumps on you out of a cupboard. There's no way I could play this with the lights out, but then I must be a wuss because I definitely scare more easily than I did before.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 31, 2022)

Life ís Strange remastered.


----------



## KrazyT (Dec 31, 2022)

Just finished Shaow Dancer on Genesis / Megadrive mini ...
I've never managed to kill the last boss back then, but today it's done (well quick save helps a lot here)

Did you notice moderns games doesn't thanks players when they finish a game ?
Damn, we bought a game, finish it, and that's all : go away, no more for you !


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 31, 2022)

KrazyT said:


> Just finished Shaow Dancer on Genesis / Megadrive mini ...
> I've never managed to kill the last boss back then, but today it's done (well quick save helps a lot here)


That's kinda cool! Better late than never, right?



KrazyT said:


> Did you notice moderns games doesn't thanks players when they finish a game ?


Some still do. It depends on the publisher and developer.


----------



## KrazyT (Dec 31, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's kinda cool! Better late than never, right?


Yes, my little achievement of 2022 
Sometimes it feels like an vertical Hotline Miami !


lexluthermiester said:


> Some still do. It depends on the publisher and developer.


Well, nothing in Doom  And i've watched all the staff roll !
I guess little devs and indies should still do it 
If I were a game dev, i'll do it.


----------



## InVasMani (Dec 31, 2022)

KrazyT said:


> Just finished Shaow Dancer on Genesis / Megadrive mini ...
> I've never managed to kill the last boss back then, but today it's done (well quick save helps a lot here)
> 
> Did you notice moderns games doesn't thanks players when they finish a game ?
> Damn, we bought a game, finish it, and that's all : go away, no more for you !



"Konami" quick save for the rescue...99 problems, but a quick saves ain't one!


----------



## Lei (Dec 31, 2022)

I finished 15 chapters of Yakuza Kiwami 2. Only one chapter left. 

_Kiryu Kazuma _thinks best way to beat an enemy on a trailer is to push this rod up their butt:






Here's Saeko preforming her Vital Vibrations fight skill after I changed her career to Night Queen.
This is from Yakuza Like a Dragon, not Kiwami 2:


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 31, 2022)

HL: Op Force
Always read the instructions and keep a safe distance...


----------



## arni-gx (Jan 2, 2023)

still....playing war thunder ground forces and world of tanks in PC, with premium account and new LCD TV 50 inch........ so, i am gonna skip all winter sales in steam, origin, uplay, blizzard sale, etc.... on this 2022-23.....


----------



## Cvrk (Jan 2, 2023)

The Last HERO of Nostalgaia is a blender of many, Final Fantasy- Harry Potter - DS 3, Zelda you name it.
An homage to gaming over the year in a soul-like combat package.

It's a 10 out of 10, for the exception of 2 major game braking bugz that will force you to create a new character as the dev have no workaround. other than the fact it's unplayable, an amazing story with great mechanics.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 2, 2023)

Splinterdog said:


> HL: Op Force
> Always read the instructions and keep a safe distance...
> View attachment 276980


Now I am left wondering all day long what button A might do. Thanks!


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 3, 2023)

Having watched both the Hitman films, I was drawn back to the games. Here's Agent 47 in Hitman 2 - a master of disguises.


----------



## Lei (Jan 3, 2023)

Splinterdog said:


> Having watched both the Hitman films, I was drawn back to the games. Here's Agent 47 in Hitman 2 - a master of disguises.
> View attachment 277401


That's a flamingo with eyelashes of an Ostrich.


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 3, 2023)

Got this on GOG during sale:








Fun little game. Supports local 2P coop.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 3, 2023)

Chomiq said:


> Got this on GOG during sale:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is hilarious!


----------



## QuietBob (Jan 4, 2023)

Having finished its sequel, I just had to complete *Pushover*. Much like One Step Beyond, this 1992 DOS/VGA title is a novel puzzle platformer. Both titles feature a nice animated intro, catchy FM synth soundtrack, and innovative level design. The Quavers mascot Colin Curly makes his first video game appearance here:



True to its name, you must topple all the blocks taking advantage of the domino effect. The trigger domino must fall last, opening the door to the next level. You can only carry one piece at a time, and you have just one push to accomplish the puzzle. Each level is timed. Later on special dominoes with unique properties appear, changing the patterns from "a pushover" to "beyond crazy":



I have solved all 100 puzzles! This kind of exercise really helps to keep your brain in shape


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 4, 2023)

That's awesome you are enjoying such an old game, can't say I ever heard of it.

I am currently playing the Starcraft Remastered campaigns, and then it is on to the Starcraft 2 campaigns. After this, I may give Warcraft 3 campaigns another whirl. Loving the nostalgia. Good times indeed.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 4, 2023)

Just popping in here to say Darktide is absolutely excellent, even if at level 30 all you can do is make life harder on yourself in T4/T5 missions. As in... impossibru. Holy crap this game is hard.

But I can't stop shooting my boltgun. And a host of other weapons... every single one is done so well. Its beautiful.



Space Lynx said:


> That's awesome you are enjoying such an old game, can't say I ever heard of it.
> 
> I am currently playing the Starcraft Remastered campaigns, and then it is on to the Starcraft 2 campaigns. After this, I may give Warcraft 3 campaigns another whirl. Loving the nostalgia. Good times indeed.


Oh man, those campaigns were awesome. SC2 was a bit overcomplicated imho with the whole upgrading and stuff.


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Jan 5, 2023)

Late for Xmas with some Forza Horizon 5


----------



## arni-gx (Jan 5, 2023)

i am still playing WOT PC, WT GF, AW... all f2p....


----------



## Kei (Saturday at 3:43 AM)

skizzo said:


> I ended up binging on this game *DRAINUS *over the last handful of days...
> 
> Overall this is one of the best shoot 'em ups I have probably ever played. Absolutely is the best I've played that is considered modern and most importantly from this experience has reignited my interest in this genre. Highly recommended for fans of shoot 'em ups and is very accessible for any new comers as well!


THANK YOU for this!!! I was on vacation when I read your post and figured I'd add it to my shopping cart and maybe check it out later on. We got home a few days ago and I remembered to try it and love it! I'm a fan of basically all of the games you've mentioned in your original post, so this game is right up my alley haha.

Thanks again for posting about this one, it's a really good time.


----------



## Space Lynx (Saturday at 4:17 AM)

The Last Campfire, its really good so far.


----------



## xu^ (Saturday at 4:23 AM)

Playing God of War currently and tbh im having a blast, not enjoyed or been addicted to a game this much for quite a long time. 

Just bought Spiderman - Miles Morales and UNCHARTED: Legacy of Thieves Collection , but not really pld much as of yet


----------



## Space Lynx (Saturday at 4:36 AM)

xu^ said:


> Playing God of War currently and tbh im having a blast, not enjoyed or been addicted to a game this much for quite a long time.
> 
> Just bought Spiderman - Miles Morales and UNCHARTED: Legacy of Thieves Collection , but not really pld much as of yet



playing on ps5 for all those games or PC?


----------



## xu^ (Saturday at 5:00 AM)

Space Lynx said:


> playing on ps5 for all those games or PC?



PC  (never had a ps4/5), i seem to have unknowingly collected nrly all the Sony games released on PC so far, bar 1 or 2 i dont like such as Sackboy lol

UNCHARTED: Legacy of Thieves Collection
God of War
Spiderman Remastered
Spiderman: Miles Morales
Days Gone
Horizon Zero Dawn


----------



## Space Lynx (Saturday at 5:33 AM)

xu^ said:


> PC  (never had a ps4/5), i seem to have unknowingly collected nrly all the Sony games released on PC so far, bar 1 or 2 i dont like such as Sackboy lol
> 
> UNCHARTED: Legacy of Thieves Collection
> God of War
> ...



yeah I plan to sell my PS5 soon, I just love my PC too much... only thing I want PS5 for was exclusives, but since those are all basically all coming to PC (except for FFXVI and Horizon VR) I have no need. It was an impulse buy. I will def be losing money selling it now, but oh well. good lesson learned.


----------



## Splinterdog (Saturday at 12:06 PM)

Vayra86 said:


> Now I am left wondering all day long what button A might do. Thanks!


You should never attempt to press button A. It's in the annex of instructions, section D, paragraph 47.


----------



## aShqrk (Saturday at 12:15 PM)

Dishonored bc it was free on the epic games launcher when I got it ain’t free anymore was a $25/$20 value compared to steam (was definitive edition costs 19 for definitive and 25 for base game alone and buying all the dlc separately) and has low min requirements running over 60 fps with low graphics at 1080


----------



## Frick (Saturday at 5:03 PM)

Warcraft 3 (not reforged) and man it's good and it also reminds me of why World of Warcraft used to be sooooo good.


----------



## Vayra86 (Saturday at 6:12 PM)

Frick said:


> Warcraft 3 (not reforged) and man it's good and it also reminds me of why World of Warcraft used to be sooooo good.


Works of art built and written by talent...

Its all the little things, for me that made WC3 what it is. I fondly remember many of the units' voice lines when you kept clicking them. Everything just works beautifully together. And also the mechanics... man they are good...


----------



## KrazyT (Saturday at 7:56 PM)

Just desinstall COD Vanguard ...
It's me or this game is stupid ?
The solo campaign, what an horror !
5 minutes of ultra scripted corridor shooting, cinematics, rince and repeat.
I quit versus the Polina's boss, need to stab him 3 times ... soooooo bad !

Started Evoland 2 and PC building Simulator


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Saturday at 10:01 PM)

Playing a few titles at the same time, but back to working my way through the story in Uncharted. (forgot to turn off the overlay for the screenshots )









*Edit* - This game keeps getting better looking


----------



## Splinterdog (Saturday at 10:25 PM)

Sniper Elite 5 is a very underrated game and it's only because I keep forgetting that I still have GamePass and get reminded by notifications, that...
I must be getting old, but anyway, you get the gist.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sunday at 8:08 AM)

Super Firm Tofu said:


> Playing a few titles at the same time, but back to working my way through the story in Uncharted. (forgot to turn off the overlay for the screenshots )
> 
> View attachment 278097
> 
> ...



What did you do to catch up on the first 3 games worth of stories? Or did you play those on Playstation?


----------



## KrazyT (Sunday at 9:48 AM)

The Uncharted games were already eye candy on PS, i could imagine how good they are on PC !


----------



## MrDoggus (Sunday at 9:58 AM)

Black desert, bought it 1 year ago but spent like 2 hours on it, now i'm picking it up again.


----------



## skizzo (Sunday at 3:24 PM)

Kei said:


> THANK YOU for this!!! I was on vacation when I read your post and figured I'd add it to my shopping cart and maybe check it out later on. We got home a few days ago and I remembered to try it and love it! I'm a fan of basically all of the games you've mentioned in your original post, so this game is right up my alley haha.
> 
> Thanks again for posting about this one, it's a really good time.


cool and you're welcome! it's why I share only positive stuff here rather than the "this game sucks, everyone must avoid" kinda advice. I'd rather prop up a good game and I'm glad you liked this one a lot too. I did end up getting R-Type Final 2 over the Steam winter sale and by comparison, wow, there is a lot of content in the latest R-Type especially with all the DLC. I'm enjoying this one even more than Drainus


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Sunday at 6:10 PM)

Space Lynx said:


> What did you do to catch up on the first 3 games worth of stories? Or did you play those on Playstation?



I didn't really.  I understood the general story line, and the beginning of 4 gives a really high-level overview.  Maybe one day if Sony brings the first three to PC I might give them a try.


----------



## GamingLove (Sunday at 6:32 PM)

Even if I'm more into Battlefield style of FPS I'm currently playing CoD MWII and I have to say that's its quite fun.
And to chill I play F.I.S.T.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sunday at 7:19 PM)

Splinterdog said:


> Sniper Elite 5 is a very underrated game and it's only because I keep forgetting that I still have GamePass and get reminded by notifications, that...
> I must be getting old, but anyway, you get the gist.
> View attachment 278101


I wish this was on GOG!


----------



## gffermari (Sunday at 7:20 PM)

Shadow of Tomb Raider: Quite boring in general but interesting riddles.
Star Wars Jedi Fallen Order: I don't like the graphics, it feels old to me, but I like the charachers/dialogues.
Metro Exodus: The graphics are very good but not interesting as a game. Very bad voice acting, dialogues etc.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sunday at 8:19 PM)

lexluthermiester said:


> I wish this was on GOG!


Apart from Steam, you can buy it from Microsoft/XBox at a very high price and it's included in GamePass.





						Buy Sniper Elite 5 | Xbox
					

The award-winning series returns as Karl Fairburne fights to uncover Project Kraken in 1944 France. The genre-defining authentic sniping, with enhanced kill cam, has never looked or felt better as you fight across immersive maps to stop the Nazi war machine in its tracks.



					www.xbox.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sunday at 8:56 PM)

Splinterdog said:


> Apart from Steam, you can buy it from Microsoft/XBox at a very high price and it's included in GamePass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have an XBox...


----------



## xu^ (Monday at 3:46 AM)

lexluthermiester said:


> I don't have an XBox...



PC gamepass , i got on an offer for 1 month for £1, but ive had 14 months so far for that 1 pound, as i use xbox rewards page to collect points and get free months lol


----------



## Chomiq (Monday at 11:47 AM)

xu^ said:


> PC gamepass , i got on an offer for 1 month for £1, but ive had 14 months so far for that 1 pound, as i use xbox rewards page to collect points and get free months lol


Knowing Lex he won't bother with it since it requires sharing your data with MS.


----------



## Splinterdog (Monday at 12:10 PM)

lexluthermiester said:


> I don't have an XBox...


You don't need an XBox. It's Microsoft's confusing rebranding, so that XBox page sells both console and PC games, but I get where you're coming from, mate.


----------



## jallenlabs (Monday at 2:28 PM)

Doom with mods, lotsa mods.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Monday at 6:00 PM)

xu^ said:


> PC gamepass , i got on an offer for 1 month for £1, but ive had 14 months so far for that 1 pound, as i use xbox rewards page to collect points and get free months lol


I remove XBox from my installs of Windows.



Chomiq said:


> Knowing Lex he won't bother with it since it requires sharing your data with MS.


True statement.


----------



## Cvrk (Monday at 6:48 PM)

Does the name *Claudia Black* has any meaning to you in the vast yet small world of epic video games ever made?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Monday at 7:33 PM)

Cvrk said:


> Does the name *Claudia Black* has any meaning to you in the vast yet small world of epic video games ever made?
> 
> View attachment 278313


Not with that screenshot...


----------



## LifeOnMars (Tuesday at 12:12 PM)

Currently playing Thimbleweed Park. Now, where have I seen 2 FBI agents that resemble these two before? I dunno, I'm sure the truth is out there somewhere.







Game is not bad, a typical Ron Gilbert, humour-based adventure game like the Lucasarts games of old.


----------



## caroline! (Tuesday at 5:50 PM)

Cvrk said:


> Does the name *Claudia Black* has any meaning to you in the vast yet small world of epic video games ever made?
> 
> View attachment 278313


This is Claudia Black by Amazon Prime Video.

Name rings a bell but doesn't looks like the one I know.


----------



## AMF (Tuesday at 6:00 PM)

Doom Eternal @1080p 120hz locked hdr  low textures ultra nightmare everything else


----------



## Cvrk (Today at 10:59 AM)

caroline! said:


> This is Claudia Black by Amazon Prime Video.
> 
> Name rings a bell but doesn't looks like the one I know.


Dragon Age, Morrigan - she is the voice actress


----------



## Space Lynx (Today at 11:11 AM)

Just finished Starcraft campaigns, then its on to Brood War expansion, and then Wings of Liberty/Heart of the Swarm, etc. I also have the Nova single player experience waiting for me in SC2.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Today at 4:19 PM)

Space Lynx said:


> Just finished Starcraft campaigns, then its on to Brood War expansion, and then Wings of Liberty/Heart of the Swarm, etc. I also have the Nova single player experience waiting for me in SC2.



When you're done with Brood War, you can look at Carbot Animation's hilarious summary video.


----------



## Space Lynx (Today at 8:33 PM)

dragontamer5788 said:


> When you're done with Brood War, you can look at Carbot Animation's hilarious summary video.



just an fyi, I have been starcraft 1 before, and wings of liberty, only the two expansions and Nova single player on sc2 I have not beat yet, hence the replay. going to finally do those too.

So I can watch this now without spoilers


----------



## mama (Today at 8:54 PM)

Just enjoying the visuals and freedom that is Spiderman Remastered.


----------



## mechtech (Today at 9:18 PM)

RL again.  Mission tonight.  Try to remove gas tank strap bolts that had the blind nuts break loose from rust.    Sigh……


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (13 minutes ago)

mechtech said:


> RL again.  Mission tonight.  Try to remove gas tank strap bolts that had the blind nuts break loose from rust.    Sigh……


Ah yes, car mechanic not-simulator.


----------

